# AAAC Informal Trad Thrift Store Exchange



## Joe Tradly

Come one, come all Trads:

Welcome to the Unofficial Ask Andy About Trad Informal Thrift Store Exchange thread.

Here's how it works. Post a reply to this thread if you are interested in informally being a part of the exchange, that is, you occasionally stop by thrift stores, are willing to buy Trad items to exchange with Trad brethren, and you are willing to wear thrift store finds.

In your post, tell us your "measurements" and what items you might be looking for. At any time, you can edit your post to alter a size (yes, we all do gain and sometimes lose weight), or change what you're looking for. Some participants may wish to post pictures of items they've found. Please, if you do this, pull the pictures down when the deal's been made.

Deals should be made by private message only, and we will operate under the honor system. Since thrift store items tend to be cheap, you won't be out tons of cash, but it's easier if we all agree to agree up front. You set the price, but try not to gouge your fellow Trad. We can agree to do this because those of us who have been to a thrift store have all felt the abject pain of finding the perfect sack tweed in a 38L. Well, someone's bound to be a 38L around here.

Finally: I think this lives on the Trad Forum because I believe we need to limit ourselves to truly Trad items, or the profoundly exceptional non-trad items (a darted odd seersucker jacket with embroidered lobsters, for instance). Sack suits especially are so hard to come by that when we find them in vintage shops and in good condition, we need to share them with each other. 

Now, I have Golden Fleece three-piece sack suit that I need to measure and take some photos of...just you wait until you see this beauty.

PM me if you think I need to edit this post in anyway. 

Thanks gents,
JB


----------



## Joe Tradly

Oh, yeah:

44R jacket
38 waist

Looking for just about anything in a sack cut, suit or odd jacket, especially tweeds. 

JB


----------



## tripreed

Of course I'm in.

I am a 44 short jacket, 38 waist, although I can usually wear a 42 sack, and sometime I can wear shorter regulars. I wear a size 9 1/2 or 9 wide shoe.

I am on the look out for about anything in a sack (like Joe), also for a polo coat, and nice penny loafers or Alden-style tassel loafers.


----------



## abc123

Joe, 

Thanks for getting this started, should be fun! If that GF is near a 38, you may be hearing from me:icon_smile:

For me:

37-39 for jackets (or the generic "small"). A "short" or "regular" are both fine.
32-33 for pants
Size 11, preferably wide width

Looking for anything similar to the following:
-Tweed overcoat, odd jacket, or vest
-Duffel coat, in navy or perhaps camel colored
-Any trad suits (especially solid navy, grey, and anything three piece)
-Suede or cordovan tasels or penny loafers


----------



## nerdykarim

40 short, 35x29 (since I've started going no-break), and 8.5D


----------



## tweedchap

Hurrah! Thanks, Joe!

I'm a 48L (but regular can be OK), and 38 waist and 34 leg.

Would love to hear about trad. suits, Harris or Donegal tweeds (anything! coats, jackets, trousers, unused underwear...), and dark wool trousers. Thanks, chaps!


----------



## AlanC

Okay, it's pinned to the top by popular request. We'll see how it works. Just a reminder, this is to facilitate private exchanges and AAAC can assume no responsibility for problems, blah, blah.

I'm a 40/41R, 34 waist, ~30" inseam (32 in some khakis, etc.)

16 x 34 in shirts

Medium in sweaters

I'd be very interested in good condition Brooks (or Press) OCBDs in my size, particularly blue, pink and yellow, also sweaters. Suits and sportcoats, too, of course. As I'm fairly ecumenical with my wardrobe (ie, not dart-phobic) if you happen to run across anything high end in my size, I'd likely be interested.


----------



## vwguy

Way to go Joe! I am a 44L and am looking for:
a herringbone Harris tweed in either dark brown, black or olive, I'd prefer them to be fully lined.

Brian


----------



## familyman

I don't thrift much anymore but I am interested in the recieving end of the exchange. I'm a 38R and very interested in finding a tweed sack. Whenever you guys think to yourselves 'bugger! this is too small!' think of me.


----------



## knickerbacker

Joe,
This is a grand idea: thank you. I recently posted a request for a separate trad sales forum and I think that this does quite nicely.

I wear a 43 R, 36-7 waist around a 29.5" inseam. As clothing styling and sizing have changed over the years, I find that in an older suit I'm a 44 and in a newer blazer and sometimes suit I'm a 42.
Shoes are US 9 or 9.5 D. UK 8 or 8.5E.
Shirt size 16 / 16.5 33


----------



## zignatius

great idea. although i can't say i regularly visit the thrift stores, i'm at least happy to post my size: 42L or 43R, 34 or 35 in the waste, 30-31" inseam. (fortunately and unfortunately, it's probably the most common size on the continent.)


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Cord sportcoat*

In the market for a tan/beige corduroy sportcoat, 3 or 2 button sack, undarted.

39-41R, 33 sleeve.

If there is anything out there let me know....


----------



## Patrick06790

Another 42 R here, 16.5 x 33. 36 x 29. AE shoe size 10C (usually).

Not dart-phobic either, but more interested in sacks, esp. tweeds.

Esp. interested in a medium grey solid sack suit.

I make the rounds regularly so I'll jot a few things down from the posts here and with luck remember to consult my notes.


----------



## tripreed

I found a Corbin suit at thrift store yesterday, I think it was in some kind of a light gray pattern. I believe it was around a size 42 jacket. While the jacket was undarted and was a 3/2, the pants were pleated, and because of this I hesitated and left it there. If someone is interested, I could go back and pick it up today, or possibly take a camera and take a picture, and maybe take some measurement. If this sounds like something you might be interested in, drop me a PM.


----------



## vwguy

I found a 44L Brooksease navy blazer tonite for $8.99, I did not pick it up, but if someone wants it I can go back for it.

Brian


----------



## tripreed

*Sack blazers for sale*

I have a Brooksease navy sack blazer in a size 39 short, and a Southwick Douglas model blazer that is probably around a 38 regular (I will remeasure it again this evening or tomorrow) and is, I believe, doeskin. The Southwick, however, has no buttons because I took them off to put on my blazer (which was missing one). I am asking $20 for each (OBO), plus shipping. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## 3button Max

Joe Bondi said:


> Oh, yeah:
> 
> 44R jacket
> 38 waist
> 
> Looking for just about anything in a sack cut, suit or odd jacket, especially tweeds.
> 
> JB


ditto on size re Bondi- I would add Brooks Brothers 17.5 34 shirt real pre "non-iron" period....(assuming shirt has been washed and dried and shrunk a bit-which is how one finds used things-
I may hit used store during lunch break this week I know family wears a 38- a more common size than you might think-I guess especially if you are looking for a 44!
keep me in the loop and we can all bird dog for each other 
Max


----------



## Markus

*Measurement and Descriptive Practices--We Need Some Standard Methods*

Several thoughts here on this topic and some elements which would help us all work towards consistent standards as we post measurements, descriptions of condition, etc.

1. I know there are folks on this board who know how to take measurements. Could one of you be so kind as to post a description here about how to accurately take measurements and how to translate those measurements into sizes? Shirts, properly tagged, are not problem. Brooks brothers suits and jackets, with the inside pocket size tag still intact are also fairly easy to do. But without tags, I'm left at guessing the size of things. A diagram with instructions about where to measure and how to measure, with a table that translates that information into estimates of size would be most helpful.

Along these lines I think it is also essential that we differentiate between short, medium and long rise with respect to pants.

2. I humbly suggest that we develop some kind of standard for describing condition. Here are a couple of thoughts--cotton shirts, for example, BB OCBD's seem particularly robust. When I see them in the thrifts, they are sometimes even still fresh from laundry. And, if the cuffs or collar aren't frayed, and there are not spots or stains, and no elbow blow-outs, then they're good to go and they basically look the same as what I already have hanging in my closet. But wool, especially, say, a flannel chalk-stripe from Press, is more difficult. Tweeds also are difficult. It seems we need to develop some common terms. And also I suggest we post here what condition we'd be willing to accept a garment in. I'd be interested to hear the thoughts of others who have bought used wool garments over the internet about their experiences.

3. I'm kind of wondering if, once we develop some kind of descriptive standards and measurement practices, whether it might be useful to have such a thread posted seperately from this one, rather than have the info buried in this thread.

I presently don't know if I'll be posting my size and wants here on this thread, though I might eventually supply some things to others. I think I might just be a bit too particular, but I do run across some very nice stuff that doesn't fit me. Yesterday I ran across a Press grey chalk-stripe suit in superb condition and a two button sack checked jacket from the Andover that was simply huge.

Ok, enough for now.

Markus


----------



## AlanC

*The Definitive Guide on How to Measure*

was posted by A Harris at SF:

How To Measure For Ebay


----------



## Laxplayer

Markus,

Are you finding these items in St. Louis? And, if so where?


----------



## knickerbacker

AlanC said:


> was posted by A Harris at SF:
> 
> How To Measure For Ebay


or one could go to our own ask andy website (homepage has a link in all the helpful hints at the bottom):

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/AndrewHarrisEBayMeasurement.htm


----------



## KMP

I have a 40L navy sack from Brooks. It's from the golden fleece line. It's just missing the front two buttons. I'll let it go for $15 including shipping. Just email me at [email protected] if you're interested.

No longer available.


----------



## familyman

To add to the list, I have a 2B Brooksease midnight navy blazer in 38R that is free to a good home if you pay for shipping. I never sell the stuff that I've thrifted or e-bayed for myself and worn a bit. I've got my use out of it and I'm glad to pass it on.


----------



## vwguy

Gentlemen, I believe we have had our first successful exchange! The Harris tweed I thrifted has found a new home w/ A Questionable Gentleman! Now, if someone finds a nice 44L Harris tweed, please let me know. What comes around, goes around, right 

Brian


----------



## tripreed

vwguy said:


> Gentlemen, I believe we have had our first successful exchange!


I would count that as the second. abc123 and I had a successful exchange of the gingham jacket that I found, though it technically occurred right before this thread was started. But congratulations, nonetheless.


----------



## J. Fields Collins

I think this is one of the best ideas the forum has ever had besides having a trad focused forum. 

44R 
36 waist with 30" inseam

Just about any sack, suit or sportcoat. 

11.5 D shoes. Just about anything trad. 

Give em hell out there. 

J.


----------



## zarathustra

*thrift store exchange*

Evening Gents:

First I am a "new" to the forum. (lurker) Just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself.

I think this is a great idea and good way to share items. It is also nice that everyone here is nice enough to do this.

My measurements are below. I am not a strict trad but tend to err on the traditional side, esp for summer wear.

Jacket -- 44R
Pants -- 38 inseam min 29.5
Shirts -- 16.5 33 in sleeve.
Shoes-- 9.5 US

Thanks again. Will have a look at the local thrift store this weekend.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Uh oh...that makes four of us at 44Rs, three of which have 38 waists....

Maybe I should have kept my big mouth shut on this whole thrift thing!

Just kidding. Glad to hear there are good matches being made.

JB


----------



## zarathustra

HA. JB i thought the same thing. At least i know i am not alone!


----------



## 3button Max

*44 club*

44 (once we were mere 38's) a majority- I know if I go junking i will find nothing but great 38 sacks-family man will discover 44's but let us know so we can fight over them-actually looking for a 44 w/ 38 waist sack pinstripe-but aren't we all -happy Labor day gents

max


----------



## Patrick06790

familyman said:


> I don't thrift much anymore but I am interested in the recieving end of the exchange. I'm a 38R and very interested in finding a tweed sack. Whenever you guys think to yourselves 'bugger! this is too small!' think of me.


What would be helpful is some general specs, esp. shoulder-to-shoulder, for jackets.

What's a good shoulder measurement for a 38R, in other words.

I know I've found jackets marked 42R that varied between 18.5" and 20 " - a rather large margin.

Or meybe thrifters could post their exact specs and I could carry it all around in a notebook.

Or maybe not.


----------



## vwguy

Thrifting tonite, a few "near misses" but nothing that will work for me. Size 13 AE Park Aves, worn, but serviceable for only $10! I did find a nice pair of old Sebago Bulcher mocs in my size, still thinking about those though.

Brian


----------



## AsherNM

Shirt - 15.5, 34
Trousers - Er, 32-34 Waist, 34-34.5 Inseam, cuffs, plain front mandatory.
Shoes - 11 A/B
Hat - 7 1/2"
Jacket - 39-40 R/L, 25" sleeves.
Sweater - Medium

High Priority Items:
Wool Duffel Coat in Camel, 38-40 Regular or Long. 

Casual shoes, in an artful shade of brown or a conservative burgundy, in plain toe, penny loafer, blucher moc. Can't have a plastic patina. Already have Alden mocc oxfords. Must be narrow width.

A grey flannel sack suit, without stripes or windowpanes.

Oxford shirts with green, red, pink, light blue oxford stripes.

Shetland or Alpaca sweater, crew neck (no pastels, no beige, no brown, but nantucket red is fine though. The Andover shop - has a good color selection, as a reference, beige and mushroom excepted.) 

I have an Ebay account as well with about 30 feedback, all positive.


----------



## TradTeacher

*If anyone is interested...*

Took my first thrifting trip last night and came up empty handed, however this particular store did have a pair of AE "Madrid" Tassell (sp?) Loafers, size 12 AA in a burnished Brown color. They looked to be in great shape, and were only $5. If anyone is interested in them, I'm willing to go back and purchase them. Let me know by private message or email me at [email protected].


----------



## Patrick06790

Size 11D black AE Sanford wingtips, $5 I think, at my local Goodwill. Soles okay, uppers dusty but no major scuffs. Worh a flutter. PM me if you want me to go back and grab them.


----------



## Connemara

I'm a 36S/R (in between, really) with a 32" waist and about 29.5" inseam. Looking for any sportcoats that are well-made, especially tweeds. Suits are fine as well.

Do let me know if you come across anything!


----------



## About Town

*Brown Overshoes/ Bass Weejuns Oxford 7 E or W*

Great Idea!

I an looking for the Bass Weejuns that were made in USA and were in
a tie model.

7E or 7 EE or I guess 7W but I am pretty sure they used letters.

Brown Rubber Overshoes.

Anywhwere from Size 7 to Size 9 ( small or Medium)

Any style would do. Brown was a standar overshoe color into the sixties but
then disappeared. Now it's just the practice of protecting quality shoes with overshoes that is disappearing.


----------



## spinlps

Spotted: Brooks navy sack blazer. I'd guess it's 40 - 42ish but didn't have a tape measure with me... nor was it marked. Good shape, but needs to be pressed. Two buttons on the cuff if that's any indication of age.


----------



## Submariner

I am a 44L 38x30
shirt:17-34
shoes:12

not pleat or dart-phobic but looking for a nice(cheap) sack blazer or suit.


----------



## spinlps

Found these yesterday: 

Blue j press pinstripe sack 44/46. I'm a 46L and the jacket was slightly snug but the sleeves were at least 4 inches two short. I didn't bother with the pants, but there seemed to be plenty of leeway to have them taken in / out. $25.

Orvis Harris Tweed Jacket 44 brown / olive $10.

Jos Bank Hacking Jacket 44 $10. I've never seen a Bank like this: nice, wool fabric & colors, ticket pocket, etc...


----------



## Untilted

My Chest: 36 S/R Waist 30. 35 S/R works too. 
Grab anything you can find: odd jackets in any material, sack blazers, etc. When the price is like 3 bucks, just grab everything trad in my size, which is a rare size)

I'd like to have a shetland sweater too, size S. Also some wide wale corduroy pants. (14-14.5)/(31-32) is my shirt size, I like OCBDs and beautiful plaid stuff.

and surcingle belts, and tweed driving caps.

I wonder if anyone is gonna compile a list of what people need and bring the list with him every time he goes thrift shopping.


----------



## tripreed

OK, I've been kind of annoyed/dissatisfied with the direction this "exchange" has been going or, to be more accurate, hasn't been going. I think, in hindsight, it was kind of a bad idea to post what sizes and items members are looking for. Frankly, when I go to the thrift store, I don't care what anybody wants, even myself. I see what's there and buy accordingly. Also, it would seem that posting "Hey I saw _____, you want me to go back and buy it?" seems ineffective as well. Has anyone actually replied to one of those? And with the nature of thrift stores, it could be gone the next day. If it's a Brooks Brothers sack suit for $6, pick it up. Maybe someone on here will want it, and if not, you're only out $6 and maybe you can get a tax write-off when you send it back to the thrift store.

So, all of this to say I am prepared to take this to the next level and here are my offerings. The jackets are $30 a piece, which includes shipping. For the pants I'm asking $20, including shipping.

If you want more pictures or measurements, email or PM me, but please be at least somewhat serious about the item if you do ask.

Brooksease sack blazer, 39 Short
Pretty self-explanatory










Southwick Douglas blazer, with no buttons, 40 *--SOLD*
Appears to be a doeskin. I harvested the buttons for another blazer. Pick this one up, get some of your school's blazer buttons, and you've got a great jacket.










Jos A Banks green sack blazer, 40 Reg*--SOLD*
Very nice dark green, also in a doeskin. Wish this one fit me.










Harris Tweed sack, 40Reg*--SOLD*
Brown Harris Tweed. The tag says it came from a store called "M Epstern" or something. This one is very nice.









Gray-blue Harris Tweed, 40Reg*--SOLD*
Note, *THIS IS NOT A SACK*. It is, however, very nice and has a nice 3-2 roll.










Jos A Banks charcoal flannels, 36X28*--SOLD*
These pants are pretty nice. Very nice interior.


----------



## RJATL

I'm curious about the 40R Southwick Douglas and sent a PM. Never owned one so forgive my questions!


----------



## Joe Tradly

Trip, thanks for giving us some direction. I think you're right about needing to be more proactive. 

JB


----------



## vwguy

Joe Tradly said:


> Trip, thanks for giving us some direction. I think you're right about needing to be more proactive.
> 
> JB


Good points indeed. From now on if I ever see anything good for a reasonable price, I'll just snatch it up. If no one here wants it, I can always put it on ebay, you know how much people pay for stuff on there 

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

Patrick06790 said:


> Size 11D black AE Sanford wingtips, $5 I think, at my local Goodwill. Soles okay, uppers dusty but no major scuffs. Worth a flutter. PM me if you want me to go back and grab them.


jstaylor scooped these and reports they fit just fine. A successful AAACITTSE transaction.


----------



## tweedchap

Patrick06790 said:


> jstaylor scooped these and reports they fit just fine. A successful AAACITTSE transaction.


I second that--they fit wonderfully! My very great thanks to Patrick for helping me out here!


----------



## Joe Tradly

Gents, two items for your consideration:

First is a very nice Brooks Brothers "346" (old style) gray herringbone wool tweed jacket. Sack construction, nicely placed top button. Couple of spots, should be good as new old stock with a trip to the cleaner. $15 plus $5 shipping.




























The numbers:
Chest 43" (which, from Andy's article on measuring would make this a 39R)
Shoulder 18"
Length 30 1/2"
Sleeve 24"

---------------------------------------------------------------

And&#8230;

A real find. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece dark gray glen plaid three piece three-button sack. In near perfect condition, except for the tear stains when I discovered it didn't fit me. Offered at $35 plus $5 shipping





































The numbers:

Chest 46" (making it a 42R)
Shoulder 19"
Length 31"
Sleeve 24 1/2"

Waist 38"
Length 28"

PM me if you're interested!

Yeah thrift store!

JB


----------



## Joe Tradly

Wow...15 minutes...

For now, they're both gone.

JB


----------



## spinlps

Spotted: Barracuda overcoat w/lining. 42S. Priced at $65. Looked to be in good shape.


----------



## Tuck

This is a great idea JoeT....big thumbs up to you for the idea. I guess I might as well add my sizing info;

Jacket: 44R some 42R will work
Pants: 33-34 waist and 29" inseam
Shoes: 8.5 - 10 depending on brand and style
Shirt: 16.5x34
I am unfortunately in an area that does not provide much in the way of Trad at the thrift stores...I will check from time to time and if I see anything I will snatch it up. Thanks again JoeT and all of you that are participating


----------



## vwguy

*SOLD!*

I have a 3 button Brooksgate blazer, it's tagged a 44L, but fits more like a 42L. I assume it's 100% wool, but I'm not familiar w/ Brooksgate material. $20 shipped via Priority Mail.
chest 22"
waist: 20 1/2"
shoulder: 18 1/2"
length from base of the collar: 32"
sleeve: 26 1/4"

Please PM me w/ any questions you have, if there's no interest in them, I'll just put them on ebay in a few weeks.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> And&#8230;
> 
> A real find. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece dark gray glen plaid three piece three-button sack. In near perfect condition, except for the tear stains when I discovered it didn't fit me. Offered at $35 plus $5 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers:
> 
> Chest 46" (making it a 42R)
> Shoulder 19"
> Length 31"
> Sleeve 24 1/2"
> 
> Waist 38"
> Length 28"
> 
> PM me if you're interested!
> 
> Yeah thrift store!
> 
> JB


Received this today and it is a beaut. Will require some slight adjustment with the sleeves. The AAACITTSE strikes again!

PS: We need a better acronym.


----------



## tripreed

*Jackets, jackets everywhere...*

OK, here are the latest offerings. I am asking $30 for each, which includes shipping. Email me if you have any questions or needed additional pictures or measurements. Without further adieu...

Donegal(?) tweed jacket, *is darted* but has a 3-2 roll.*--SOLD*
Size seems to be either a 42 regular (on the long side) or a 42 ML (medium-long). The length in the back measures 32 inches. Take that how you will. The tag inside reads "Donegal Mist" and "Woven in Ireland," leading me to believe this is a true Donegal tweed, but as I'm not familiar with Donegal tweeds that much, I can't say 100% that it is a true Donegal. It also says "60% Pure New Wool, 35% kidmohair, 5% cashmere."

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=donegalqo3.jpg

Orvis Featherweight Harris Tweed sack, I believe this is a 39 short.*--SOLD* 
Chest measures 41" and length is 29." This jacket is very nice, I'm quite envious of those who can wear this size.

https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisaa9.jpg

Jos. A Banks black and white herringbone Harris tweed sack, 42 reg.*--SOLD*
(chest= 44", length= 31"). Quite nice.

https://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jabtweedqi1.jpg

Brooks Brothers patch and flap sack blazer, 42 Reg (that's what the tag says). Needs a good cleaning and pressing, but otherwise in good condition.

https://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpatchsl4.jpg


----------



## Joe Tradly

Trip, great finds!

JB


----------



## TradTeacher

*AE Saratoga Loafers...*

Hey guys-
Bought my first pair of Trad-quality dress shoes--AE Saratoga tassel loafers--on eBay only to find that they are too big. They are a 9.5 D and a darker brown (maybe Chili or Chesnut) calfskin. They are in terrific condition (as far as I can tell) and I hope someone can find them a good home. I paid $39.50 (including shipping) for them, but would let them go for $35 shipped Priority to someone on the exchange. PM me if interested...

TT


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> Donegal(?) tweed jacket, *is darted* but has a 3-2 roll. Size seems to be either a 42 regular (on the long side) or a 42 ML (medium-long). The length in the back measures 32 inches. Take that how you will. The tag inside reads "Donegal Mist" and "Woven in Ireland," leading me to believe this is a true Donegal tweed, but as I'm not familiar with Donegal tweeds that much, I can't say 100% that it is a true Donegal. It also says "60% Pure New Wool, 35% kidmohair, 5% cashmere."
> 
> https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=donegalqo3.jpg


I have tried on this jacket, and it's a beaut. 42ML is about right for it.



TradTeacher said:


> Hey guys-
> Bought my first pair of Trad-quality dress shoes--AE Saratoga tassel loafers--on eBay only to find that they are too big.


I have a pair of the AE Saratoga, and in my opinion are superior in styling to the current Grayson. Well worth getting if you're in need of tassels.


----------



## [email protected]

*Where in NYC*

This thread is really interesting. I've not seen my size come up, but close.

Question: Where in NYC or Northern NJ has anyone been to a quality Thrift Store? I used to live in the Midwest and saw high quality stores more often. Any recommendations for the NY/NJ area?

Neal
42 short
34x30
16.5x33
9EEE


----------



## spinlps

- Brooks Brothers Blue 44R Three Piece 3/2 Sack. Sleeve picture is washed out. Other pics are truer to color.
Jacket
Length from base of collar: 32.25
Sleeve length from shoulder seam: 26.5
Cuff to middle of top button: 2.25

Trouser
Waist: 38
Thigh width from crotch seam: 12.25
Inseam from crotch seam: 30.75
Cuff: 1.5"

*Edit: Suit is now sold pending payment! LE sportcoat is still available.*

- Lands End Harris Tweed 40R. Large plaid from last season (I think).


----------



## crs

[email protected] said:


> This thread is really interesting. I've not seen my size come up, but close.
> 
> Question: Where in NYC or Northern NJ has anyone been to a quality Thrift Store? I used to live in the Midwest and saw high quality stores more often. Any recommendations for the NY/NJ area?
> 
> Neal
> 42 short
> 34x30
> 16.5x33
> 9EEE


Neal, it's been a while, but I liked Gentleman's Resale in the East 80s. It's a consignment shop, not a thrift, which means you'll pay more but everything will be of higher quality and odor-free. There were true thrifts scattered about the East 70s and 80s, but I do not recall their names.


----------



## wereed

Looking for any Tweed jackets. I wear a 36S which is pretty tough to find but let me know if you find anything.

Also wear 30X30 pants. Looking for any type of dress pants, or chinos. Just wanting to expand my collection, especially with fall and winter approaching quickly. 

Lastly, I'm in need of some OCBD shirts. Neck size 15 1/2 X 32-34. I have a couple of whites and a couple of blues. Any pastel colors would be nice as well as some classy striped OCBDs. 

Thanks

walt


----------



## AlanC

*The Trad Mark of the Beast*

Alden :devil: , brown suede tassels, size 10.5 D. The suede uppers are in excellent shape. The soles do show wear, but have quite a bit of life still in them. Wear them awhile then ship them off to Alden for a recraft.

SOLD pending payment--thanks!


----------



## abc123

AlanC, I believe that I'll take those!


----------



## spinlps

AlanC said:


> Alden :devil: , brown suede tassels, size 10.5 D. The suede uppers are in excellent shape. The soles do show wear, but have quite a bit of life still in them. Wear them awhile then ship them off to Alden for a recraft.
> 
> SOLD pending payment--thanks!


Shoot! Where was I? Nice find Alan; enjoy abc!


----------



## tripreed

*Trip Reed's House of Tweeds?*

OK, here are the latest offerings. Again, I'm asking $30 for the jackets, which includes shipping. Email me if you have questions or want additional photos or measurements.

H. Freeman tweed sack; 42R (chest 44", length 30.5")*--SOLD*
Herringbone with a subtle red windowpane

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hfreemanzb1.jpg

Norman Hilton tweed sack; 42R (chest 44", length 30")*--SOLD*
Nice black and white herringbone. Note: some of the sleeve buttons are showing some wear since they are black leather buttons. Could easily be replaced.

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiltonhf5.jpg

J.Crew sack jacket w/ 3 patch pockets; 44L
This is an interesting find. Its material looks and feels a lot like camel hair and is very soft. The contents on the tag read: 65% wool, 20% cashmere, 15% nylon.

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jcrewvm0.jpg

And finally, the pièce de résistance. Southwick 3-piece suit; 42Reg (chest 44", length 30.5", pants *waist 33"*, inseam 31").
This suit is a gray worsted and is in pretty good condition. Two things I noticed, however, were wear on the left seat of the pants from the previous owner's wallet, and the vest is missing the metal cincher on the back (I'm guessing that this could easily be replaced with one from another vest). Again, note that the pants are 33" inseam. If you weren't blessed by the Lord with a 9" drop, it appears that the pants have been taken in and it is my guess that they can be let out at least two inches, maybe more. I am asking $50 for this suit.

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3piecetx3.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*Run, don't walk...*



tripreed said:


> Norman Hilton tweed sack; 42R (chest 44", length 30")
> Nice black and white herringbone. Note: some of the sleeve buttons are showing some wear since they are black leather buttons. Could easily be replaced.
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiltonhf5.jpg


Somebody needs to be beating Trip's door down for this Norman Hilton. I have the exact same coat and it is fabulous.

Trip, this isn't the one you got at the estate sale, is it?


----------



## farney

Hey guys, 
I'm a 42L and would love to find a Harris Tweed jacket as it looks like others would too. Where would be some decent thrift stores in the DC area?
Thanks


----------



## tweedchap

farney said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm a 42L and would love to find a Harris Tweed jacket as it looks like others would too. Where would be some decent thrift stores in the DC area?
> Thanks


It's a bit of a trek, but Yesterday's Rose in Fairfax is terrific! I'll keep an eye out for you when I thrift. Plus, eBay is good in that size.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Speaking of 42L*

Grabbed this Brooks three-piece sack today. Tagged 42L. An inch and half less on the jacket, and it would be mine, all mine. Alas...

A substantial wool. It's either black (which would be funny, considering all the time spent making fun of same on the neighboring forum) or a very dark charcoal, with alternating red and light grey stripes 1/4" apart.

Jacket - chest 44, waist 42, sleeve 26, length from top of collar 34 (dammit), 3-2, nary a dart.
Vest - 21" across at widest point (i.e. 42), and 26" long (from where wool meets silk at the top to the southernmost regions of the points)
Pants - flat front, big ol' cuffs (1.75"), suspender buttons, 38" (and a bit) by 32". Another inch maybe in the waist and 1.5" in the cuff, much more if you lose the cuff.

Condition - Brooks historians will know far better than me, but I suspect by the general look and tonnage of this suit (not to mention the age of the gent from whence it most likely came) that these "346"s are from the era when the line was roughly similar to Brooksease today, and not the outlet stuff.

Which would, in turn, date this to the 1970s, I think.

There's a couple of loose thingies here and there and some wear at the underarms, but nothing that looks shocking, structurally deficient or even mildly untoward. Merely the "honorable use" beloved of the Trad.

This gem is yours for $35 including shipping. PM me. Also open to trades - in fact, I think I prefer it.


----------



## jml90

Hey guys I'm looking for a dressy shoe preferably a plain cap toe 
I'm a siZe 13 where I'm at people think $60 is too much to spend on shoes so no luck.
I'm also a 50 in jackets just in case.


----------



## Patrick06790

*J. Press 42R (or so) - A Project for an Industrious Trad*

Now, this suit is a project. There is a one-inch rip - almost looks like a knife cut, it's so straight - on the rear. I was thinking about sending it to that reweaving place in Chicago - Without a Trace, I think it's called. I showed it to my local lady and she said it's completely fixable, although not by her. And the lining in the right pants leg is torn and will need to be replaced.

It's a fairly heavy charcoal herringbone fabric. It'll be plenty warm on a cold day.

Shoulder 19.5
Chest 46
Sleeve 26
Length from top of collar 33

Trousers 36 (plus 1.5 or maybe 2)
29.5 inseam
Flat
Cuffed to 1.75"
No brace buttons, dammit. And no darts, either!

$25 incl. shipping or trade. I'm looking for tweeds and odd trousers.




























The rip:


----------



## zignatius

Patrick,
hmmm ... i think that's about as close to my size i can expect and i really like the weave and color. how old do you think it is? any musty odors (or is that question out of line)? aside from the small slit, is it presentable for any event ... or would it be relegated as an old-old standby? thanks for finding/posting.


----------



## Patrick06790

zignatius said:


> Patrick,
> hmmm ... i think that's about as close to my size i can expect and i really like the weave and color. how old do you think it is? any musty odors (or is that question out of line)? aside from the small slit, is it presentable for any event ... or would it be relegated as an old-old standby? thanks for finding/posting.


The label says SF -New Haven - Cambridge - NY, which means something to the historians, I'm sure.

Apart from the slit and the torn lining in the trousers this bad boy is ready to go. I detect no fustiness.

It really is a nice suit.


----------



## zignatius

^ I don't know how industrious I am, but I'm 95% sold ... I'll email you. Thanks!!


----------



## Connemara

Where are my size 36 tweeds


----------



## Patrick06790

Connemara said:


> I'm a 36S/R (in between, really) with a 32" waist and about 29.5" inseam. Looking for any sportcoats that are well-made, especially tweeds. Suits are fine as well.
> 
> Do let me know if you come across anything!





Connemara said:


> Where are my size 36 tweeds


Connemara - I may be thrifting at Mecca this weekend. If ever there was a place that might have something in your size this is it. It would be helpful to know your shoulder measurements.


----------



## Connemara

Patrick06790 said:


> Connemara - I may be thrifting at Mecca this weekend. If ever there was a place that might have something in your size this is it. It would be helpful to know your shoulder measurements.


Patrick--bless your goodly soul. Shoulder range is about 17-17.5". 18 is a stretch, but usually doable if it's not too heavily padded. I have a few sportcoats that are 16.5" in the shoulder (mostly size 34) and they fit without looking entirely silly.

Anything would be appreciated, sack or not. Perfect score would be a charcoal suit.


----------



## jml90

Connemara said:


> Where are my size 36 tweeds


Same place my size 13 cap toes or wingtips are


----------



## familyman

I'm picturing someone wearing a 36 tweed and size 13 cap toes. I can't help think that's one nicely dressed clown.


----------



## AlanC

I came across a pair of (Burgundy Calfskin fullstrap loafers) today in size 11 A/C. The uppers seemed to be in fine shape, but they were definitely a restoration job (ie, you'd need to send them off to Alden for recraft) so I didn't pick them up. They were about $5. If anyone's interested let me know. I can't guarantee when I can get back down there, but I can grab them when I do if they're still there.


----------



## AlanC

*If you're a 10C jump on these...*

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=22468



VersaceMan said:


> Up for sale I have a pair of Johnston & Murphy Shell Cordovan loafers, size 10C. These shoes are vintage, and are from a bygone era when the J&M name held a lot more weight in terms of construction and quality.
> 
> These are a basic, classic, moc-top round toe loafer with versatility that stretches it from jeans and a sweater to trousers and a sport coat. These shoes are in remarkably good condition, given their age. The uppers are in great shape with a few wrinkles and creases, though the inside toe of the right shoe has a few faint scratches as seen in the photo. The soles are leather and have some wear but no holes or soft spots, and the rubber heals are in excellent shape and nearly even.
> 
> The insole reads "Johnston & Murphy, Crown Aristocrat, Genuine Shell Cordovan, Made in USA". The side reads "10 C/ A 11780 5, 24-9012 203N"


VersaceMan is a longtime member and skilled thrifter over at StyleForum.


----------



## Patrick06790

tripreed said:


> OK, I've been kind of annoyed/dissatisfied with the direction this "exchange" has been going or, to be more accurate, hasn't been going. I think, in hindsight, it was kind of a bad idea to post what sizes and items members are looking for. Frankly, when I go to the thrift store, I don't care what anybody wants, even myself. I see what's there and buy accordingly. Also, it would seem that posting "Hey I saw _____, you want me to go back and buy it?" seems ineffective as well. Has anyone actually replied to one of those? And with the nature of thrift stores, it could be gone the next day. If it's a Brooks Brothers sack suit for $6, pick it up. Maybe someone on here will want it, and if not, you're only out $6 and maybe you can get a tax write-off when you send it back to the thrift store.
> 
> So, all of this to say I am prepared to take this to the next level and here are my offerings...


With receipt of a Donegal tweed jacket from tripreed today I've now been involved in five transactions resulting from this thread - as buyer, seller and swapper - and so far so good. I hope some more of you guys get involved.


----------



## mcarthur

*thrift store*



AlanC said:


> I came across a pair of (Burgundy Calfskin fullstrap loafers) today in size 11 A/C. The uppers seemed to be in fine shape, but they were definitely a restoration job (ie, you'd need to send them off to Alden for recraft) so I didn't pick them up. They were about $5. If anyone's interested let me know. I can't guarantee when I can get back down there, but I can grab them when I do if they're still there.


AlanC-
What is your shoe size?


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> What is your shoe size?


Oh, in the vicinity of 9C/9.5B or so. It's an unsettled issue at this point.


----------



## AsherNM

I'm sorry for having already posted this, but if anyone sees a camel duffel coat of roughly gloverall quality construction or better, size 38-40 chest, and 38+ inch length, I'll purchase it. (Ebay's got slim pickings right now.) Preferably lightly colored toggles and no extreme flaws.

I saw a beautiful Hart Schaffner and Marx (I believe single breasted but am not sure) camel hair polo coat at a thrift shop here in Ithaca for $28, but it had a stain on the front (removable, I cannot say) and a button missing on the front. It is safe to say that I cannot as a college student wear it.


----------



## Brownshoe

Darn it, I know there must be some larger people out there donating stuff--why is it so impossible to find?

Photographic evidence suggests that there are and have in the past been people out there at least 6 feet tall who weigh more than 200 pounds (I'm no longer much over, happy to say). I assume some fraction of them wore clothes, and some smaller fraction donated old ones.

If anyone turns up any sacks in a 46R (on the generous side) or 48R, I'll pay handsomely.


----------



## tweedchap

I feel your pain, Brownshoe! Second-hand Harris or Donegal tweeds in 48L are as rare as well-dressed philosophy professors... But surely they must exist somewhere?!


----------



## VMan

Alan,

Thanks for promoting those J&M shoes I have for sale on SF.

Your sales commission check will be mailed to you upon completion of a sale.


----------



## jml90

Mmmmm cordovan 11.5 good deal (No affiliation)


----------



## tripreed

*The latest in old clothing:*

Here's what I picked up today:

Tommy Hilfiger green doeskin sack blazer; 40R (chest-42", length-31")--$25, shipped
A surprisingly nice jacket. Would at least make a good jacket for Christmastime.

https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greenthzg7.jpg

Harris Tweed herringbone sack; 42R (chest-40", length 31-1/4")--$30
From the Locker Room, a respectably trad men's store in Montgomery.

https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lockerroomqz8.jpg

Jos A Banks sack blazer; 43R (chest-45", length-32")--$25
An older sack blazer from JAB, and could be Baltimore-made. It is a looser weave than a worsted, but the tag says 100% wool, so I'm guessing that it is a wool hopsack. It needs a little TLC in terms of a trip to cleaners or a date with a steamer, but generally I think it could be a good, hard-wearing jacket.

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jabblazerpd0.jpg

Brooks Brothers glen plaid sack suit; 42L (for the pants, waist-36", length-31" with a 1-5/8" cuff)--$40

Nice suit. It is a lighter-weight, so I would say it would be a good spring or summer suit.

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbglenaf3.jpg

If you have questions, need more photos or measurements, drop me a PM.


----------



## AlanC

Trip, you've become a thrift machine. No wonder I can't find anything anymore!

Are you sure you have your size/measurements right on the Locker Room tweed?


----------



## vwguy

tripreed said:


> Here's what I picked up today:
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger green doeskin sack blazer; 40R (chest-42", length-31")--$25, shipped
> A surprisingly nice jacket. Would at least make a good jacket for Christmastime.
> 
> https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greenthzg7.jpg


I thrifted a similar jacket a few months back, it's Tommy, but is a three button w/ gold buttons. It's reserved for St Patty's Day, the open top pockets wll hold a couple of beers quite nicely 

Brian


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Are you sure you have your size/measurements right on the Locker Room tweed?


I'm pretty sure, but I'll double check tonight.


----------



## paper clip

*40R(?) Andover Shop Donegal Tweed Sack, 2 button*

*SOLD. THANKS!!!*

From the Andover Thrift Shop (half mile down the road from The Andover Shop.....)

No size tag, but, based on its fit on me and my measurements, I would GUESS it is a 40R:

The Andover Shop Donegal Tweed Sack, 2 button jacket.

Colors: Teal and gray herringbone with flecks of all sorts of other colors. Overall effect is a dark teal.

A beautiful tweed jacket - I was so disappointed it did not fit (I'm a 41 long).

$40 delivered to you. PM me if interested.

Measurements: 
Back across shoulders: 19"
From base of collar to skirt hem: 31"
Front pit to pit: 19"
Sleeve: shoulder seam to cuff: 25"

[took pics out now that it is sold to speed up the loading of this thread!]


----------



## Patrick06790

That's a beaut, paper clip. Alas, a little too small for me.

General question: Am I the only one who travels with a tape measure?


----------



## tripreed

Patrick06790 said:


> That's a beaut, paper clip. Alas, a little too small for me.
> 
> General question: Am I the only one who travels with a tape measure?


Not anymore. After getting burned by bad sizing on the part of the thrift store employees, I usually try to keep one with me.


----------



## spinlps

I don't yet, but a couple of local shops have started mounting yard sticks to the racks / shelves which is a big help. Of course, I haven't actually found anything at those shops... yet.


----------



## KMP

Grey Brooks Brothers Goldenfleece Sack 42
Three piece

Jacket is 22" across the chest
22.5" sleeves 2.25" extra material to let out
19" across the shoulders
31.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom

Pants
36" with no room to let out
29.25" inseam with 2" cuffs and 1.75" inches extra material

$40 shipped









https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01190.JPG
https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01191.JPG

Dark Charcoal Pinstripe Sack 42 (SOLD)

Almost black. Two piece

22" across chest
23.5" sleeves with 3" extra
18.5" across shoulders
31.5" from top of the collar to the bottom in the back

Pants

36" with 3 inches to let out
29" inseam and no cuff 2" extra material









https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01194.JPG
https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01197.JPG
https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01196.JPG
https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01193.JPG

$35 shipped.

PM me if interested or have further inquiries.


----------



## tweedchap

tripreed said:


> Not anymore. After getting burned by bad sizing on the part of the thrift store employees, I usually try to keep one with me.


Me too!

And I am the only one who now, thanks to this Exchange, can lament being the wrong size for many more wonderful clothes than I could lament before?


----------



## tew

*thrifting today*

I stopped in at the local Kiwanis rummage sale which runs every Saturday morning. I hadn't been before, so I was shocked when I kept seeing the J.Press label everywhere. I found two Press sack suits in 40R for $14 each, and what looked like a raincoat or a trench in 42R for something less than $10. I was so shocked that I didn't buy any of it.

Is there a critical mass here such that I could find a home (at cost) for any and all thrifted, clean, good-quality J.Press stuff that doesn't happen to fit me? If so, I'll be back there next weekend with cash in my pocket, and I'll clean them right out.


----------



## AlanC

tew said:


> I stopped in at the local Kiwanis rummage sale which runs every Saturday morning. I hadn't been before, so I was shocked when I kept seeing the J.Press label everywhere. I found two Press sack suits in 40R for $14 each, and what looked like a raincoat or a trench in 42R for something less than $10. I was so shocked that I didn't buy any of it.
> 
> Is there a critical mass here such that I could find a home (at cost) for any and all thrifted, clean, good-quality J.Press stuff that doesn't happen to fit me? If so, I'll be back there next weekend with cash in my pocket, and I'll clean them right out.


I'd say you could clear out all the J Press stuff you can find at that price.


----------



## vwguy

AlanC said:


> I'd say you could clear out all the J Press stuff you can find at that price.


And if not, you could always sell them on ebay for a profit. Something tells me you wouldn't have any problem unloading anything from J Press to the members here though 

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

tew said:


> I stopped in at the local Kiwanis rummage sale which runs every Saturday morning. I hadn't been before, so I was shocked when I kept seeing the J.Press label everywhere. I found two Press sack suits in 40R for $14 each, and what looked like a raincoat or a trench in 42R for something less than $10. I was so shocked that I didn't buy any of it.
> 
> *Is there a critical mass here such that I could find a home (at cost) for any and all thrifted, clean, good-quality J.Press stuff that doesn't happen to fit me?* If so, I'll be back there next weekend with cash in my pocket, and I'll clean them right out.


Oh, yeah there is. You get back there lickety split, young man.


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD *Would somebody buy this please? I need to make room. * SOLD*



Patrick06790 said:


> Grabbed this Brooks three-piece sack today. Tagged 42L. An inch and half less on the jacket, and it would be mine, all mine. Alas...
> 
> A substantial wool. It's either black (which would be funny, considering all the time spent making fun of same on the neighboring forum) or a very dark charcoal, with alternating red and light grey stripes 1/4" apart.
> 
> Jacket - chest 44, waist 42, sleeve 26, length from top of collar 34 (dammit), 3-2, nary a dart.
> Vest - 21" across at widest point (i.e. 42), and 26" long (from where wool meets silk at the top to the southernmost regions of the points)
> Pants - flat front, big ol' cuffs (1.75"), suspender buttons, 38" (and a bit) by 32". Another inch maybe in the waist and 1.5" in the cuff, much more if you lose the cuff.
> 
> Condition - Brooks historians will know far better than me, but I suspect by the general look and tonnage of this suit (not to mention the age of the gent from whence it most likely came) that these "346"s are from the era when the line was roughly similar to Brooksease today, and not the outlet stuff.
> 
> Which would, in turn, date this to the 1970s, I think.
> 
> There's a couple of loose thingies here and there and some wear at the underarms, but nothing that looks shocking, structurally deficient or even mildly untoward. Merely the "honorable use" beloved of the Trad.
> 
> This gem is yours for $35 including shipping. PM me. Also open to trades - in fact, I think I prefer it.


----------



## Connemara

He who finds me a dark navy/charcoal suit (36S/R possible) shall be showered in gifts and praise. And money, of course.


----------



## Untilted

tew said:


> I stopped in at the local Kiwanis rummage sale which runs every Saturday morning. I hadn't been before, so I was shocked when I kept seeing the J.Press label everywhere. I found two Press sack suits in 40R for $14 each, and what looked like a raincoat or a trench in 42R for something less than $10. I was so shocked that I didn't buy any of it.
> 
> Is there a critical mass here such that I could find a home (at cost) for any and all thrifted, clean, good-quality J.Press stuff that doesn't happen to fit me? If so, I'll be back there next weekend with cash in my pocket, and I'll clean them right out.


Tew, the garments don't even have to be clean or good quality. I'd take any J.Press apparel with holes/covered with mud. I'd put patch on the garments and they'd be even more trad. Yea, get everything, espcially in small sizes for me and the guy above me. (we are both 36)


----------



## tew

Untilted said:


> Tew, the garments don't even have to be clean or good quality. I'd take any J.Press apparel with holes/covered with mud. I'd put patch on the garments and they'd be even more trad. Yea, get everything, espcially in small sizes for me and the guy above me. (we are both 36)


I just hope that now I can get out there on Saturday morning. There's a legendary law school Halloween debauch Friday night. Saturday afternoon, my glorious undergraduate institution is hoping to spoil the perfect season of the (otherwise very nice) university where I pursue my graduate education. Can I squeeze a trip to the thrifts in between the two? I like you guys, but not more than drinking and college football. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Connemara

tew said:


> I just hope that now I can get out there on Saturday morning. There's a legendary law school Halloween debauch Friday night. Saturday afternoon, my glorious undergraduate institution is hoping to spoil the perfect season of the (otherwise very nice) university where I pursue my graduate education. Can I squeeze a trip to the thrifts in between the two? I like you guys, but not more than drinking and college football. We'll see what happens.


May the Trad be with you.


----------



## AlanC

AE Saratogas (tassel loafers), brown calf, 10D--$35 delivered, Paypal please

I'll add pics tonight when I get back from teaching.


----------



## AlanC

Pictures finally. I couldn't get clear shots until daylight. Once again, Allen Edmonds Saratogas, brown tassel loafers. Size is 10D, exterior measurements 12" x 4 1/8" I own this same shoe in burgundy, and very much like them. As you can see, it has the raised stitching effect, which the current Grayson model lacks (the Grayson has flat stitching).



















Overall condition is good; I think the broken in leather looks great. The soles look to have quite a bit of wear left in them. $35, shipping included (CONUS), Paypal please.

(Shoe trees not included.)


----------



## Haystack

Brooks Brothers sport coat available. I paid $27 NWT for it on Ebay but I don't really need it. I'll sell it for $30 including shipping anywhere in the US.

I believe it is a silk/linen/wool blend, single vent, 38s, union made in the USA.


----------



## tripreed

OK, forgive me if this seems like a repost, but I compiled all of the stuff that I've listed already but haven't sold and put it all on this one post. I've also knocked the prices down on everything because I would like to get it out of my room. I know the prices may seem kind of high on the suits, but I paid $20 for each of them at the thrift store (it does seem like quite a crime to charge so much at a thrift store) and the shipping will be over $10 on them, so I feel like it's not entirely unreasonable. All prices are including shipping. For questions, pictures, measurements, drop me a PM.

Harris Tweed herringbone sack; 42R (chest-44", length 31-1/4")--$25
From the Locker Room, a respectably trad men's store in Montgomery.

https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lockerroomqz8.jpg

Brooksease sack blazer, 39 Short--$25
Pretty self-explanatory










Brooks Brothers patch and flap sack blazer, 42 Reg (that's what the tag says).--$25 
Needs a good cleaning and pressing, but otherwise in good condition.

https://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpatchsl4.jpg

Jos A Banks sack blazer; 43R (chest-45", length-32")--$20
An older sack blazer from JAB, and could be Baltimore-made. It is a looser weave than a worsted, but the tag says 100% wool, so I'm guessing that it is a wool hopsack. It needs a little TLC in terms of a trip to cleaners or a date with a steamer, but generally I think it could be a good, hard-wearing jacket.

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jabblazerpd0.jpg

Tommy Hilfiger green doeskin sack blazer; 40R (chest-42", length-31")--$20, shipped
A surprisingly nice jacket. Would at least make a good jacket for Christmastime.

https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greenthzg7.jpg

J.Crew sack jacket w/ 3 patch pockets; 44L--SOLD
This is an interesting find. Its material looks and feels a lot like camel hair and is very soft. The contents on the tag read: 65% wool, 20% cashmere, 15% nylon. I realized the other day that this jacket is unvented, FYI.

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jcrewvm0.jpg

Southwick 3-piece suit; 42Reg (chest 44", length 30.5", pants *waist 33"*, inseam 31").--$35
This suit is a gray worsted and is in pretty good condition. Two things I noticed, however, were wear on the left seat of the pants from the previous owner's wallet, and the vest is missing the metal cincher on the back (I'm guessing that this could easily be replaced with one from another vest). Again, note that the pants are 33" inseam. If you weren't blessed by the Lord with a 9" drop, it appears that the pants have been taken in and it is my guess that they can be let out at least two inches, maybe more.

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3piecetx3.jpg[/QUOTE]

Brooks Brothers glen plaid sack suit; 42L (for the pants, waist-36", length-31" with a 1-5/8" cuff)--$35

Nice suit. It is a lighter-weight, so I would say it would be a good spring or summer suit.

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbglenaf3.jpg


----------



## jml90

Why are there no size 50/52????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AlanC

Okay, price cut to *$30 shipped*.



AlanC said:


> Pictures finally. I couldn't get clear shots until daylight. Once again, Allen Edmonds Saratogas, brown tassel loafers. Size is 10D, exterior measurements 12" x 4 1/8" I own this same shoe in burgundy, and very much like them. As you can see, it has the raised stitching effect, which the current Grayson model lacks (the Grayson has flat stitching).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall condition is good; I think the broken in leather looks great. The soles look to have quite a bit of wear left in them. $35, shipping included (CONUS), Paypal please.
> 
> (Shoe trees not included.)


----------



## vwguy

AlanC said:


> Okay, price cut to *$30 shipped*.


I'm surprised no one has snatched them up!?

Brian


----------



## AlanC

vwguy said:


> I'm surprised no one has snatched them up!?
> 
> Brian


You and me both!


----------



## Laxplayer

AlanC said:


> You and me both!


They look great, but they are just a wee bit small for me.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Does anyone here wear 10 1/2 D shoes? I have a few odds & ends that I might be interesting in moving on, since they don't fit anymore and I am running out of closet space.
1. One pair lightly used Sperry boat shoes.
2. One pair lightly used Cole-Haan loafers ("Dennehey" style in brown).
3. One pair of never-worn Dack's penny loafers in the oxblood colour (not available in the US and a beautiful colour in the sunlight).

In addition, I have a duffel coat that I wear about once or twice a winter, which is taking up valuable space. It's a Brit size, but would fit a North American 44L easily, perhaps a small 46R (I'm a 42L and I can wear it over a padded pea jacket, so it's quite huge). It's not warm enough for a Canadian winter, however, but would be fine for most people further south than me.

If anyone is interested let me know and I'll look into shipping, photos, etc. Unless shipping turns out to be uber-expensive, I'd be willing to send any of this stuff free to "a good home".

DD


----------



## bulldog

*Tweed sports coat fanatic*

I'm looking for 48L tweed sports coats and overcoats,with a 50 inch waist. Any classic tweed color would interest me.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Tripler Overcoat & Brooks Sportcoat*

First item:

F.R. Tripler Overcoat:

Herringbone Tweed Grey, size is about a 38R.




























Tripler was another big traditional men's store in NYC next to Brooks and Press.

$30 + S&H




























Next is a nice Brooks Brothers 39R sportscoat with a nice houndstooth pattern. 2 button, darted front. $25 + S&H

Email direct if interested or pm. [email protected]
Condition on both items is VG+


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Sportcoat sold!

Tripler overcoat still available, don't miss out!


----------



## tew

*saturday's results*

A. The school I attend defeated the school I attended, by the score of 17-3, in a freezing rain. So that was a wet disappointment.

B. Beforehand, I managed to straggle down to the thrift store, and clean out their J.Press collection, along with a few other sacks I saw. I'm still figuring out which ones fit me, and which I'll be offering up for adoption. Here's a preview:

Unless otherwise specified, all suits are 3/2 sacks, with a single vent and unpleated pants. Sizes are unverified and merely based on what was on the thrift-store tag.

1. J.Press suit, navy. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
2. J.Press suit, charcoal. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
3. J.Press suit, ?. 38 32/29 (uncuffed)
4. Southwick blue-on-gray pinstripe. 40 34/30 (uncuffed)
5. Van Boven (local men's store, no other info yet) gray. 41 36/30.
6. Varsity Town's "Madisonaire" in blue. 40 31/28.

Also:

A J.Press raincoat, labeled by the thrift store "XL".
A Brooks Brothers odd jacket, 3/2 sack, but unvented, and with at least one pinhole.

I got all this for $69.

I'm guessing at least a few of the suits were worn by the same guy, so I'm expecting a number of them all to have the same measurements, when I get around to taking a tape measure to them. If they're not my measurements, and they happen to be yours, you're about to be a very lucky man.


----------



## tew

tew said:


> A J.Press raincoat, labeled by the thrift store "XL".


On this raincoat, since I've gotten some quick responses. It's got some damage to it: the lining is discolored in places, and it looks like some snags or runs in the exterior near the bottom were repaired. I haven't closely inspected it, but I'm pretty sure it's not an XL. Here are some quick-and-dirty pictures of it, with me in it. (I'm 5'10" and usually wear a 40/41R.)

https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo48db2.jpghttps://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo49he7.jpghttps://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo50kt1.jpg


----------



## KMP

kmpowel2 said:


> Grey Brooks Brothers Goldenfleece Sack 42
> Three piece
> 
> Jacket is 22" across the chest
> 22.5" sleeves 2.25" extra material to let out
> 19" across the shoulders
> 31.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom
> 
> Pants
> 36" with no room to let out
> 29.25" inseam with 2" cuffs and 1.75" inches extra material
> 
> $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01190.JPG
> https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01191.JPG


$30 instead of forty. I'll leave it up for another week or two, if not, I'm just going to ebay it.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Tew,

I am interested in :

1. J.Press suit, navy. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
2. J.Press suit, charcoal. 41 36/30 (cuffed).

Sent you a PM.

To all the Tripler coat is still available!


----------



## familyman

tew said:


> 3. J.Press suit, ?. 38 32/29 (uncuffed)


Any other info on this puppy? I just happen to be a 38.


----------



## tsweetland

tew said:


> A. The school I attend defeated the school I attended, by the score of 17-3, in a freezing rain. So that was a wet disappointment.
> 
> B. Beforehand, I managed to straggle down to the thrift store, and clean out their J.Press collection, along with a few other sacks I saw. I'm still figuring out which ones fit me, and which I'll be offering up for adoption. Here's a preview:
> 
> Unless otherwise specified, all suits are 3/2 sacks, with a single vent and unpleated pants. Sizes are unverified and merely based on what was on the thrift-store tag.
> 
> 1. J.Press suit, navy. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
> 2. J.Press suit, charcoal. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
> 3. J.Press suit, ?. 38 32/29 (uncuffed)
> 4. Southwick blue-on-gray pinstripe. 40 34/30 (uncuffed)
> 5. Van Boven (local men's store, no other info yet) gray. 41 36/30.
> 6. Varsity Town's "Madisonaire" in blue. 40 31/28.
> 
> Also:
> 
> A J.Press raincoat, labeled by the thrift store "XL".
> A Brooks Brothers odd jacket, 3/2 sack, but unvented, and with at least one pinhole.
> 
> I got all this for $69.
> 
> I'm guessing at least a few of the suits were worn by the same guy, so I'm expecting a number of them all to have the same measurements, when I get around to taking a tape measure to them. If they're not my measurements, and they happen to be yours, you're about to be a very lucky man.


That J Press 38 suit, any extra material in those pants? I'm a 32/32


----------



## AlanC

Ooooh--a Trad 38R rumble!


----------



## 3button Max

*44*

anyone see a 3/sack in a 44?

thanks 
Max


----------



## Foghorn

Ditto,
F


----------



## Brownshoe

Foghorn said:


> Ditto,
> F


How about a 46 or 48?

I'm firmly convinced that the previous generation of trads was a rather Hobbit-like race.


----------



## vwguy

Brownshoe said:


> I'm firmly convinced that the previous generation of trads was a rather Hobbit-like race.


I know, all the good stuff I see is 40 or 42 at the largest.

Brian


----------



## Laxplayer

Brownshoe said:


> How about a 46 or 48?
> 
> I'm firmly convinced that the previous generation of trads was a rather Hobbit-like race.


:icon_smile_big: Are furry feet trad?
A 46R for me as well.


----------



## mpcsb

Laxplayer said:


> :icon_smile_big: Are furry feet trad?
> A 46R for me as well.


Yes..furry feet, furry backs, etc, etc. (well speaking for myself anyway) :devil:


----------



## Haystack

Tew,

How about that 38 J Press - more info, I need a 32/30.

As a fellow Northwesternite, I should probably get first dibs.


----------



## tripreed

OK, I found a pair of AE Saratogas at the thrift store last night. They are black and are a size 10D. The uppers and insole are in good condition. The sole has had a half-sole replacement done on it, and I think they are non-AE heels, both of which don't have much wear on them. I'm not sure if they would be disqualified from AE recrafting, but it's possible. I'm asking $25, shipped with UPS. Here are pictures (shoe trees not included):

https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=saratoga1bv3.jpg

https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=saratoga2ms8.jpg

https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=saratoga3hv3.jpg

I also found a pair of AE Sheltons that are in very good condition with the original soles and heels with little wear on them. They, however, are in the freak foot size of 13AA I believe. I'm asking $30, shipped with UPS. Here are pictures:

https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shelton1dd7.jpg

https://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shelton2rn4.jpg

https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shelton3kn6.jpg


----------



## tsweetland

Can I see a pic of those saratogas?


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> OK, I found a pair of AE Saratogas at the thrift store last night. They are black and are a size 10D. The uppers and insole are in good condition. The sole has had a half-sole replacement done on it, and I think they are non-AE heels, both of which don't have much wear on them. I'm not sure if they would be disqualified from AE recrafting, but it's possible. I'm asking $25, shipped with UPS....


I see you are undercutting my Saratoga price, although mine are brown and still available...

:icon_smile:


----------



## tew

*first to go*

Okay, gents. I finally got the digital camera and the measuring tape and a few free moments, so I'm going to post the info on the J.Press 38 I picked up last Saturday.

Here is the full info.

The jacket is a 3-rolled-to-2 button sack, with three buttons on the sleeve (purely decorative). There aren't any blemishes, stains, holes, or other problems with the exterior, but the lining is stained in places. It's only a partial lining.

I measured as best I could, using the instructions linked on the front page. Something about the sack shape makes me wonder how accurate I was.

chest - 43"
waist - 40"
shoulder - 18"
length - 30.5"
sleeve - 24"

The pants are unpleated, uncuffed, and unlined. There might be a little room to let out the waist, but not much. Maybe an inch in the seat. The rear waistband may need a little repair, but nothing serious.

waist 32", 
inseam 29.5"
(3" fabric inside hem)

Pictures:

https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2613on4.jpghttps://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2612xz2.jpg

(The second, close-up picture more truly reflects the color of the suit.)

I haven't cleaned or pressed the suit, so that is something you'll have to do when you get it.

I paid $9, so that's what I'm asking, plus shipping to your neck of the woods. I'll take requests until this time next week, and then I'll select someone at random, if more than one gent wants it.

tew


----------



## tripreed

Updated pictures of shoes above (a.k.a.-shameless bump).


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> Updated pictures of shoes above (a.k.a.-shameless bump).


Cool shoe trees in the Saratogas (I sold mine, btw :icon_smile_wink: ).


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Cool shoe trees in the Saratogas (I sold mine, btw :icon_smile_wink: ).


Thanks, they are the nicest pair from that lot of 5 pairs that I got off of Ebay.


----------



## familyman

tew, 
As I don't NEED a new suit I'll defer to my 38R brothers first. If you don't have any takers I will certainly make sure you're not left holding it. Nice looking suit with perhaps enough pattern in the jacket for it to be used as an odd. I invite the other 38R's to step forward and sweep it out from under me.


----------



## tsweetland

I'm yet to own a J. Press suit, I think this one by a good starter for me! I'd like to buy it from you!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Squadron A said:


> Tew,
> 
> I am interested in :
> 
> 1. J.Press suit, navy. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
> 2. J.Press suit, charcoal. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
> 
> Sent you a PM.
> 
> To all the Tripler coat is still available!


Tew,

I am STILL interested in :

1. J.Press suit, navy. 41 36/30 (cuffed).
2. J.Press suit, charcoal. 41 36/30 (cuffed).

Let me know,

Ryan


----------



## jml90

Okay I figured I'd give you guys first pick at these both. Alas, they are both too tight. 
13B pair of Wright's $30 shipped









and 13B AE Danbury with rubber tap $40 shipped


----------



## KMP

kmpowel2 said:


> $30 instead of forty. I'll leave it up for another week or two, if not, I'm just going to ebay it.


Still being offered.

Found a couple new sacks..

(SOLD) J. Press Sack Tweed 42L (SOLD)

























Excellent shape, like new. 22" across the chest, 26.5" sleeves and 1 inch extra material left, 18.25" across the back shoulder to shoulder, and 33.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the jacket in the back. $35 shipped.

(SOLD) Golden Fleece 2 Piece Sack suit. 41R (SOLD)

















$35 shipped. Excellent condition, like new. Charcoal with blue and red windowpane. Pants are 40X29 with 3" to spare, they're uncuffed.


----------



## tweedchap

This is a GREAT thread, and I've benefitted from it. However, it does mean that reading it gives me the same pain that thrift shopping or ebay sometimes do, when I see something gorgeous that is nowhere even close to being in my size....! 

At least now if I feel this in a thrift store I can alleviate it by placing the item here!

But where, oh where, are the 48L Harris or Donegal Tweeds? Or used bowties....?


----------



## Patrick06790

jstaylor said:


> But where, oh where, are the 48L Harris or Donegal Tweeds? Or used bowties....?


I'm looking...I have a notebook with various sizes jotted down and when I see something likely I refer to it. Found a rather small jacket for one guy and a rather large pair of wool trousers for another so far.

(signed)

Picky and the Discernings


----------



## Untilted

yea used repp bow ties!


----------



## AlanC

Bow ties are rarely seen in my thrifting adventures. I've found a total of two in wearable condition. Both are now hanging in my closet. That leads to the other issue. Generally when I find a great tie it will end up in my closet, not yours. :biggrin2:

Thriftstore tease: Pics and measurements coming, but will be offering up later today...


Alden brown all-weather walker, crepe sole, 10D
LL Bean Fair Isle sweater vest, Made in Scotland, size Large and marked 'Men's Tall'
Land's End wool-silk sportcoat in 'Light Clay', 44L, not a sack, but it is NWT


----------



## AlanC

Okay, here they are. Paypal please.

Land's End jacket only still available. It's off to ebay soon.

Land's End, silk-wool sport coat, unworn, NWT (exterior pockets sewn shut)
$40 shipped 

Size: 44L
underarm to underarm: 24"
bottom of collar to bottom of coat: 32.5"
shoulder: 20" 
sleeve: 26.75"
2 button, darted, center vent






SOLD--L.L. Bean Fair Isle sweater vest, Made in Scotland of New Zealand wool
This is the real deal, Scottish made wool Fair Isle.

Size: L, Men's Tall
Check measurements, but looks to fit a 42-44 well.
underarm to underarm: 23.5"
top to botton in back: 29.25"






SOLD--Alden All-Weather Walker
Brown Alpine Grain Calf, crepe sole
Size 10D (10 B/D) exterior: 12 3/4 x 4 11/16", interior length 11 11/16"
I believe this to be on the Barrie last, and my understanding is the Barrie can fit large. May work for a 10.5?
Model 946: The closest equivalent model in the current Alden catalog is the , which appears to be exactly the same with a slightly different sole.
Condition is good. There's plenty of wear left in them, and then send them off for a recraft (and choose your own sole!).


----------



## vwguy

I got the J. Crew sack from Trip tonite, it's going to be a great kicking around jacket!

Brian


----------



## EastVillageTrad

3button Max said:


> anyone see a 3/sack in a 44?
> 
> thanks
> Max


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those who are interested: the photos were taken today (with a borrowed camera) and I hope to post them Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## tew

*next up, an oddity*

Congrats to Curator for purchasing the above J.Press 38 suit.

The next item is a Brooks Brothers 38 sack odd jacket, and boy is it odd!




Someone had the rear vent closed!



The fabric seems to be all there to re-open it. Other issues include a small pinhole near the cuff of the left sleeve. I recommend having it cleaned and pressed.

This is clearly a jacket for a special sort of gentleman.

chest - 43"
waist - 40"
shoulder - 18"
length - 30.5"
sleeve - 24"

I paid $4.50, so that plus shipping, and it's yours. How can you miss, at that price?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's the shoes. Photos of the duffle coat to follow soon.

First, the Sperry boat shoes. Bought nearly 4 years ago, worn a few dozen times, then put in storage for the last 3 years and never worn since. They're scuffed but the leather is the suede so it looks more banged-up than they really are. Soles very little wear on the heels. Clean, no smells. Size 10.5D.




Second, the Cole-Haan "Dennehey" shoes. Bought about 3 years ago, worn a couple of dozen times, but they have always pinched my toes so I gave up wearing them. Regularly polished, dubbin on the soles (hence the dark soles). The box has disappeared, but the shoe bags are original. Size 11E, but that's an Italian size so believe me they are effectively a 10.5D.



Third, my Dack's "Portland" penny loafers. Canadian shoes. Bought about 4 years ago, never worn. These are glossy, but with the correct shoe cream they achieve a deepness that looks great. The photos might not show it well, but in sunlight they are an oxblood colour, not that hideous purple/cordo colour that other penny loafers come in these days. The heels are slighty wedge-shaped, so they are extremely comfortable. Size is a generous 10.5D and they will stretch.




Those who expressed interest before (by PM) will be given preference in order of their original messages. Now that photos are up, those individuals can decide if they want to go ahead. I probably won't be able to ship anything until next week, but it will get done.

I can provide larger versions of the photos, on request.

DD


----------



## AlanC

Okay, I'm about to be out of town for a bit, but if someone buys this from me by noon/early afternoon on Sunday Nov. 12 I can get it out to you, otherwise it will be after Thanksgiving before I can ship.

Land's End charcoal/grey herringbone tweed, made in the USA
2-button sack (no darts), center vent
tagged 40R, but feels a bit bigger than that, would work great over sweaters

Fantastic condition. The only 'issue' is a small (1/8") worn spot on the inside of the collar, ie not visible to anyone.

This is _the_ standard tweed that everyone needs in his wardrobe. I'd keep it myself, but I have a couple in this same style already, and just can't justify keeping it.

$30 shipped, Paypal please.

Measurements:
underarm to undearm: 22"
shoulder: 19.5"
sleeve: 24.25"
length from bottom of collar: 30.25"


----------



## abc123

Unfortunately, I am going to offer back up the Alden 666's that AlanC sent me - a bit too tight across the toe are for my wide foot. I'd just like to recoup what I paid, $35, and then 5 for shipping. The pictures are on page three, and they realy are a nice shoe!

_AlanC edit: A link to my original post._


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's the duffle coat I mentioned before. It has been worn less than a dozen times, all in the depths of winter and over my pea-jacket. I would like to move it on because frankly it is not warm enough for Canadian winters and I need the closet space.

This coat was made in England by Tibbett, which is an outerwear company that makes all the Gloverall, Barbour, etc. duffle coats which are out there. The size is a UK/US 44, which should easily fit a 44L (I am a 42L and I have to roll up the sleeves). The material is a blend of 66% wool, 29% nylon, and 5% mixed cloths. Measurements are below the photos.



Note that the colour in the photo is faded (not my camera), so I have included a colour swatch below which is accurate.



Measurements are as follows:
inside sleeve length= 25 inches
inside shoulder length=7 1/2 inches
outside centre of neck over shoulder to end of sleeve (the classic measurement)= 37 1/2 inches
outside height of hood at rear= 10 inches
outside length of coat at rear= 41 inches

Don't like the leather thongs and horn buttons? Go and order some wooden toggles and jute ropes and get your alterations guy to swap them.

Those whom expressed interest before will be contacted by PM in a few days.

DD


----------



## vwguy

Uh-oh, looks like our thread came un-stickied!?

Brian


----------



## abc123

I have a pair of J Crew dirty bucs, that I bought a month or so ago but were a little big for me. Theyre size 11, and were tried on, but never left my room - perfectly new condition. I'd just like to get back what I paid (30, plus shipping and taxes), so is anyone interested in them for $40? Thanks!


----------



## spinlps

This one is still available. Similar to the Squire's jacket in this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58570

Asking $20ppd.



spinlps said:


> - Lands End Harris Tweed 40R. Large plaid from last season (I think).


----------



## Tuck

I wish that LE blazer was a little larger..I love it!


----------



## A.Squire

Same! Is it too small for you? Don't tell me you just don't like it. It's only one season old, so it could have much wear. Harris Tweed to boot--what was the original price?--don't know but I suspect $350 or more. I can't believe you still have it.


----------



## spinlps

A.Squire said:


> Same! Is it too small for you? Don't tell me you just don't like it. It's only one season old, so it could have much wear. Harris Tweed to boot--what was the original price?--don't know but I suspect $350 or more. I can't believe you still have it.


Just a tad. I'm a 46L. Picked this one up just for the AAAT Thrift Exchange. Planning on sending it back to the Goodwill from whence it came next weekend if I don't have any takers this week.


----------



## tweedchap

spinlps said:


> Just a tad. I'm a 46L. Picked this one up just for the AAAT Thrift Exchange. Planning on sending it back to the Goodwill from hence it came next weekend if I don't have any takers this week.


weeping at being a 48L...


----------



## vwguy

jstaylor said:


> weeping at being a 48L...


Even 44L is hard to come by 

Brian


----------



## Doctor Damage

Just for info, the shoes and duffle coat I posted last week are now spoken for by members of this forum and no longer available. I am getting organized and will ship the stuff later this week or Monday.


----------



## spinlps

spinlps said:


> This one is still available. Similar to the Squire's jacket in this thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58570
> 
> Asking $20ppd.


*Sold!*


----------



## Patrick06790

*Smaller guys take note*

Since smaller sizes are so hard to find I just grabbed the following jackets without worrying too hard about their relative tradliness (i.e. darts, vents). Any one $15 incl shipping. Send a PM.

Britches jacket

pit to pit 19.5 inches
waist 18.5
shoulder to shoulder 17.5
sleeve 24 plus 1 and a bit
length from top of collar 31

no vent
patch pockets
full lining




























Semi-loud Lindsey Nelson-style jacket - amaze your friends!

pit to pit 18.5
waist 17.5
shoulder 18
sleeve 24.5 plus .5
length 30.5

partial lining
flap pockets
center vent
needs cleaning but nothing major, just some general funk
the sun came out in the full shot - it's not quite that vibrant





































Boy's Harris - some of you guys have young squires running around, right?

pit 18
waist 17.5
shoulder 16
sleeve 24 plus 1.5 (must be a tall kid)
length 27

darted
flap pockets
center vent
has that funky thing to the left of the Harris label


----------



## KMP

Andover Shop Boy's Navy blazer

Undarted two button. single vent. 18" across chest, 21" sleeves and 2.25" to let out, 28.5" length from top to bottom and 16.5" across the shoulders. Should be nice for the little lad...err...trad in your family.


















Paul Stuart Brown Darted two button herringbone. single vent. About a 44 Med-Long

23.25" across chest, 25.5" sleeves 2" extra material, 20.25" across the shoulders, and 33.5" from the top to the bottom in the back. Lining is a little loose near the vent, easy to stitch up. $35 Shipped.


































Golden honey brown Herringbone Sack by Cable Car Clothiers. About a 39 reg. Typical sack, 3 rolled to two, center vent, narrow shoulders. Simply beautiful. Too bad its not in my size. This one cost me a bit more than the others, $45 shipped.

20.5" across the chest [EDIT] *SOLD SOLD SOLD* 21" across the chest, not 20.5" , 24" sleeves w/ 1.5" extra, 17.5" across shoulders and 31.25" from top to bottom in the back.

https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01245.JPG
https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01246.JPG
https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01247.JPG
https://www.geocities.com/the_lost_elephant/DSC01248.JPG

Just PM with offers or any questions.


----------



## tripreed

Found a 45R Golden Fleece 3-piece suit. It is a 2-button darted model, but the pants are flat-front. It is a navy pinstripe and is in good condition. Pictures to come later.


----------



## rsmeyer

41 long jacket-33" waist.


----------



## AlanC

Barrons-Hunter still available
Brooks Bros. sold pending payment

Paypal please.

Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt with brass rings, sized "L", actual measurement 47.5". I would think would work well for someone in the 38"-42" waist range. Great condition, almost new. $15 shipped.

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010292am2.jpg

SOLD--pending payment: Brooks Brothers navy cotton belt with brown leather ends, brass buckle. Sized "38". Good condition. $12.



Upcoming:
brown Made in USA/'Wilton, Maine' Weejuns, 9.5D, $30
burgundy 'Made in USA' Weejuns, 9D, $30
H. Freeman made in Italy fall check 'fancy pants', plain front, fabulous quality and condition, about a 38 waist: $35


----------



## AlanC

*Weejuns, brown--9.5D*

These are USA made 'Wilton, Maine' marked vintage Weejuns. They're an interesting brown color, and note the pinch on the heel counter. Size 9.5D. Good condition, with expected wear. The leather of the uppers is of better quality than more modern Weejuns I've come across. $30 shipped.


























Shoe trees not included.


----------



## AlanC

*Weejuns--burgundy--9D*

SOLD--pending payment

These are USA made burgundy Weejuns, size 9D, of more standard styling (no heel counter pinch). Very good condition, with expected wear to uppers and soles. I bought these for myself, but am going to let them go as I need to thin the herd a bit. $30 shipped.



















Shoe trees not included.


----------



## AlanC

*H. Freeman check 'fancy pants' wool trousers--38*

SOLD--pending payment

These are H. Freeman (not Hickey-Freeman) made in Italy fall check wool trousers. They are fantastic. The quality of construction is tremendous. The condition is exemplary. I wish they fit me. They are a 38" waist and about a 30.25" inseam with about 2.75" in the hem for lengthening or for cuffs. They are plain front, but not cuffed. $35 shipped.



















Clickable thumbnail for detail:


----------



## vwguy

I found a pair of brown suede 9.5D AE Cornells thifting today. They're in very good condition, but I did not buy them, contact me if interested & I'll go back for them.

Brian


----------



## [email protected]

How much were the Cornells? That is the monkstrap, right?

I have a nontrad request....if someone comes across a decent cafe style leather motorbike jacket to fit a 40R at, say, sub $50, then I'd like to hear about it...as it will be used for motorbiking as opposed to pretending that I am Fonzie, prefer that it has some of the inbuilt protection and padding if possible.

PM me if you find anything....


----------



## AsherNM

Edit: Sold.
I purchased a sport coat from Ebay without having paid enough attention to the exact measurements - so it doesn't fit well. From auction listing:

"DESCRIPTION: The super soft luxurious fabric is a heavy gauge of 100% Camel Hair in a rich solid shade of golden tan. The brown buttons have a unique imprint of a horse's head on them ......... a classy, distinctive look!

SIZE: This jacket was a 3 button style turned into a 2 button single-breasted jacket, it is partilly lined, a size 40 regular; 44 inch chest; 25 inch sleeves; 18.5 inches shoulder to shoulder; 34 inches total jacket length, with one jacket vent.
"
It's a 3-2 with the top (useless) button missing, no darts and sloping natural shoulders, and two buttons on the cuffs. 3/4 Lined (top half of back, and sides), made by Majer for Janss. (A majer search before the auction revealed that they had made clothing for Ben Silver, and has been mentioned here at AAAC.) Flap pockets. Pictures from auction listing follow:


































35$ shipped.

You can pm me, but better that you email me at ashernm[at]msn.com, as I don't check the forums every day.

Can someone explain the difference between the chest measurement and the sizing, in this case 44 vs 40R? The former is nearly always a bit bigger than the latter.


----------



## Joe Tradly

A jacket size, nominally, should be about the size of the wearer's chest. In this case, if your chest measurement was 40, you would wear a 40. If the chest measurement of the jacket was also 40", it would be skin tight. In almost all cases, there is a 4" drop between the actual chest measurement of the jacket and the nominal size of the jacket (and thus the size of the wearer).

You can read more about it here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/AndrewHarrisEBayMeasurement.htm

JB


----------



## nerdykarim

two j. press foulard ties. extra-long. 
very very minor snag on each tie. 
(i'd keep them to use myself, but i'm too short to handle the length)

asking $13 shipped for both.


----------



## nerdykarim

I've also got a Paul Stuart shirt, new with tags, 15x32 for sale. 
Blue end-on-end and white "contrast" point collar.

I can't take a decent picture of this for the life of me, but I'll try again in the next couple days.

Asking $20 shipped.
SOLD.


----------



## jml90

Do you have paypal?


----------



## nerdykarim

jml90 said:


> Do you have paypal?


yup. i'll PM you.

update: Paul Stuart shirt sold.


----------



## AlanC

*Still available...*

Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt with brass rings, sized "L", actual measurement 47.5". I would think would work well for someone in the 38"-42" waist range. Great condition, almost new. $15 shipped.

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010292am2.jpg

The 9.5D Wilbert, ME brown Weejuns are also still available (see post above for pics).


----------



## Patrick06790

*Another one for the smaller guys*

Donegal tweed, two-button, no darts and minimal waist suppression.

Stats:

pit to pit 20"
waist 19
sleeve 25 1/2
shoulder 16
length 31

Flap pockets, double vent, fully lined, nice flecks of color in the light green weave.

This was a little pricier than usual so $20 incl. shipping.

The Goodwill here is undergoing one of its occasional spasms of trying to be a vintage reseller. There was a Boss suit for $60. My size, too. I tried it on and felt a perfect putz. If it had been $6 I might have grabbed it for Halloween:

"What are you?"

"I am a Master of the Universe!"





































The sleeve buttons seem to be on distant terms:


----------



## Patrick06790

In my brief thrifting foray today I came across four or five Hickey Freeman suits, all 44 regs. Darted Boardroom stuff, but they looked good. If anybody's interested I could go back later this week and check again, but today I had neither the time nor the cash (nor the space!) to just buy them and hope for the best.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Squadron A said:


> First item:
> 
> F.R. Tripler Overcoat:
> 
> Herringbone Tweed Grey, size is about a 38R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tripler was another big traditional men's store in NYC next to Brooks and Press.
> 
> $30 + S&H


Last chance on the Tripler overcoat. Tomorrow it goes to Goodwill.

Going once, going twice....


----------



## AlanC

That's a great overcoat. You might consider putting a listing in the Sales forum before taking it back to Goodwill. A lot of AA members don't check here at all. Also consider a listing at the Style Forum Buying & Selling forum, which does a bit more business than the Sales forum here, I suspect.


----------



## TradTeacher

tripreed said:


> Orvis Featherweight Harris Tweed sack, I believe this is a 39 short.*--SOLD*
> Chest measures 41" and length is 29." This jacket is very nice, I'm quite envious of those who can wear this size.
> 
> https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisaa9.jpg
> Bought this jacket from Trip a few months ago but I've found that it is just a bit too small all over for me. So, I'm putting it back up for Thrift. It really is a beautiful jacket and I hate to have to do this, but I'd rather someone have it and wear it often than have it sit in my closet.
> BTW, it is a 3/2 roll...
> 
> $30 shipped. PM me if interested...


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt with brass rings, sized "L", actual measurement 47.5". I would think would work well for someone in the 38"-42" waist range. Great condition, almost new. $15 shipped.
> 
> https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010292am2.jpg
> 
> The 9.5D Wilbert, ME brown Weejuns are also still available (see post above for pics).


Come on ribbon belt wearers--this thing is great. Price dropped to $12 (shipped) on the Barrons-Hunter.

Weejuns are SOLD--thanks!


----------



## nerdykarim

Upon receiving the three tennis sweaters from , I think I've come to the conclusion that there is no way that I could pull off the white tennis sweater look.

Asking $15 shipped and paypalled for it.










No tags and, based on its condition (which is pristine), I believe the original seller's claim that it has never been washed or worn. It's the top one in the picture: Size is small, Brooks Brothers (not 346/outlet store) Pima Cotton, Made in Philippines (could be from M&S era, but shouldn't matter at this price :icon_smile: )

If anyone's interested, I'd appreciate a PM by around midnight tonight. If I don't get a response, I'll probably add it to my current ebay auctions to give them some more exposure (and hopefully make some money).


----------



## nerdykarim

Tennis sweater has sold. Thanks to the buyer and Ask Andy's.

Karim


----------



## jml90

Still have those ties? I learned today the one long tie I have ties a superior knot.


----------



## ntw

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Made-To-Measure Sack

Measures as follows:

Chest: 44"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 22" plus about 2.5" folded under (should be able to let out 1.5" at least)
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"





The color is actually darker than the pictures might lead you to believe. The overall color is something of a dark bluish grey with a VERY subtle pink/coral windowpane. If anybody wants more pictures or has any questions let me know by PM.

Price is $35 shipped in the Continental US.


----------



## AlanC

^ For reference, ntw's fine looking sack looks to be about a 40/41S.


----------



## nerdykarim

jml90 said:


> Still have those ties? I learned today the one long tie I have ties a superior knot.


Ties are sold. Thanks JML90 and Ask Andy's.


----------



## AlanC

*NOS hot pink linen pocket squares*

I have two new old stock vintage linen pocket squares in hot pink ('muted fuschia' according to my wife) with white rolled edges. They measure 12.5" square, which is a smaller size I prefer. They come with original stickers, and have never been used. $15/ea including shipping. Paypal please.

I have found that on older items like this stickers will leave some residue when removed, however some water or hand-washing will remove this.


----------



## longwing

38" Trad Trousers - Andover Shop.

Purchased early this season. I should have gotten 40s but I was imagining I wasn't such a fatass. One is tan cavalry twill the other is charcoal flanel. Both are nice and thick. Both are unlined. Both have had about 1 inch let out of waist and are cuffed at 32" inseam. I've worn each maybe 3 times. For $125 you can have both of these, cleaned and shipped.

Made in Brooklyn, USA.

PM me if interested.


----------



## nerdykarim

Bills M2PS (shorts). Size 36. Tried on, tags removed, but never washed. Not irregular/factory seconds.

I'm not terribly familiar with Bills, but if I had to guess, I'd say they're poplin in British Khaki. The number 2159 is on the tag.

Asking $19 shipped. Pictures to follow.

edit:


----------



## RJATL

nerdykarim said:


> Bills M2PS (shorts). Size 36. Tried on, tags removed, but never washed. Not irregular/factory seconds.
> 
> I'm not terribly familiar with Bills, but if I had to guess, I'd say they're poplin in British Khaki. The number 2159 is on the tag.
> 
> Asking $19 shipped. Pictures to follow.
> 
> edit:


I sent a PM about the length if you happen to know. Take care.


----------



## nerdykarim

RJATL said:


> I sent a PM about the length if you happen to know. Take care.


Inseam: 9 inches
Total length: 22.5 inches (measured from the place in the back where the waistband meets to the bottom of the leg)

edit: this picture will explain that "total length" measurement:
https://i16.tinypic.com/30bk7yx.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher

The Orvis Featherweight Harris Tweed I posted the other day is still available. I'll try and post some different pics soon...

TT


----------



## Untilted

BROOKS BROTHERS BrooksGate Navy Blazer

3 buttons rolled to two
Winter weight wool, quite thick. Maybe it's what they call "doeskin"?
Darted (waist suppression)
patch pockets with flaps
Single vented, very good condition.

The jacket has been altered, so here are the measurements:

Jacket Measurements (Laying Flat):

Shoulder to Shoulder: 17"

Sleeve length (from the top of the shoulder to the end of the sleeve): 22.5"

From the base of the neck to the bottom of the Jacket: 29.5"

Chest Circumference: 39"

It's about a 36 or 37 Short.

Asking for 45 dollars shipped. It's what I paid on ebay. Price can be negotiated.

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer1qg4.jpg

https://img470.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer2yv0.jpg

More pictures.

https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01183rg5.jpg

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01184kh5.jpg

PM if interested!


----------



## Untilted

the Brooks Brothers blazer will go up on ebay tomorrow evening if no one claims it here.

EDIT: IT'S ON EBAY NOW.


----------



## nerdykarim

I just won a (from the same seller as those Brooks Brothers tennis sweaters a couple weeks ago) and, like the Brooks sweaters, it came with another sweater I'm not quite interested in.

If anyone wants the Pendleton, I'll let it go for $12 shipped CONUS.









100% wool, size small. I'll know more details when I actually receive the sweaters.
edit: it is New: Without Tags. Based on my experience with the seller, I trust that assessment (but of course if it turns out weird, I'd definitely let you know before shipping it out).


----------



## Untilted

that seller, seeks2find, has a lot of trad items.

I wonder why he's selling them and how he acquired them. Interesting.

Even though they might not be in your size, I suggest you guys to take a look at the stuff he has sold. some remarkable stuff.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. 'Makers' tweed sack, 3/2 roll with nice shape and waist suppression. It feels like canvas construction to me. It has the old style two buttons on the sleeves and is partially lined. It is tagged a 40R, however it measures a little snug (measurements below). I wear a 40/41R and it's snug on me.

This might work for a 38/39R or short as well. It's a nice heavy tweed. $35 including shipping to CONUS; Paypal please.

chest: 41"
shoulder to end of sleeve: 23" (has room to let out sleeve length 1" or so)
shoulder to shoulder: 19"
bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 30"

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010367ax2.jpg

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010368fv2.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*white linen pocket squares--vintage deadstock*

All are now SOLD! Thanks!

I have some vintage deadstock linen handkerchiefs that originally came from Marshall Fields. They are hemstitched, and are unused. These are wardrobe musts. They measure about 16" square. I've got six or seven I'll let go.

$12 each for the first, $11 each for any additional, shipping included. Paypal please.

I'm giving the Trad guys first crack at these. When I get back from teaching this evening I'll list them over at SF Buying & Selling.

In action on a grey Brooks 3/2 sack:










Some have remnants of their original store stickers, which may take the application of some water or even handwashing to remove in my experience with vintage linens.


----------



## longwing

38 inch Andover Trousers above are sold.


----------



## JDDY

Hello friends,

I've got a couple items I'd like to pass on if anyone is interested. They include:

3 Brooks slim-fit, "non non-iron" OCBDs (one red university stripe, one ecru, one yellow). Size 16 1/2 by 34. Washed once; I just picked them up last sale. Don't know why I was possessed to try 34- I really need a longer sleeve than that. Please PM me an offer if you're interested.

1 vintage authentic US Navy issue Peacoat in great condition. An ebay purchase. Size 44L. "Kersey" blue-looks almost black but is really a very dark navy. Too big for me at 6'1 and 185. I normally wear a 42L, thought I'd size up for layering-the sleeves on the coat are too long, and it is too broad in the shoulders. Very nice, warm, certainly a keeper if it fit. PM me if interested. Asking $75 shipped to the US.

Have a nice weekend, gents.

JDDY


----------



## KMP

3 Sacks available. All Brooks Brothers. $25 shipped for each. I accept paypal. If you need further measurements or have any other questions, feel free to ask.

42 R Brown Herringbone. [EDIT] After inspecting all of the garments closely this morning, I have found two mothholes on this 42R. One on the front near the bottom and one on the left arm in the rear. I can't believe I didn't see them before I posted it. If someone would like to claim this one in its current state, I'll let it go for cost of shipping. The other two jackets are free of defects. 

































45L Brown Camelhair with faint red windowpane.

































SOLD!!! 42 M/L Grey Herringbone. [Edit] After examining the jacket outside in a purer light than my game room's yellow tinted lights, the jacket is more sage in color than grey. SOLD!!!
https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r2/kmpowel2/DSC01357.jpg
https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r2/kmpowel2/DSC01358.jpg
https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r2/kmpowel2/DSC01359.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^ Nice looking coats.


----------



## AlanC

Monday morning price slash.

I'd like to move this: $25 including shipping.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Bros. 'Makers' tweed sack, 3/2 roll with nice shape and waist suppression. It feels like canvas construction to me. It has the old style two buttons on the sleeves and is partially lined. It is tagged a 40R, however it measures a little snug (measurements below). I wear a 40/41R and it's snug on me.
> 
> This might work for a 38/39R or short as well. It's a nice heavy tweed. $35 including shipping to CONUS; Paypal please.
> 
> chest: 41"
> shoulder to end of sleeve: 23" (has room to let out sleeve length 1" or so)
> shoulder to shoulder: 19"
> bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 30"
> 
> https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010367ax2.jpg
> 
> https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010368fv2.jpg


----------



## Connemara

I just received this in the mail, and much to my dismay the darned thing doesn't fit. As can be expected of a Harris Tweed product, the fabric has a wonderful hand. The coat is in absolute mint condition aside from a small tear to the lining towards the bottom of the coat. An easy fix if you want to bother.

The pattern is a dark and light brown houndstooth with a very subtle blue woven in. Truly unique and definitely gorgeous.

Measurements:

Chest: About 22".
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so tough to measure, but they're about 18.5".
Sleeve length: About 25".

If any other measurements are needed, please just ask.

This coat is $40, *$10 cheaper than what is listed on SF!* I want to give the Trads a nice deal on the coat. It's splendid.


----------



## Danny

Hi all! I have a nice Brooks Brothers 346 Glen plaid wool suit that doesn't fit me anymore. The color is a nice brown/grey. Reminds me of a tweed color. The photo below of a closeup of the jacket tag shows the color best I believe.

It's a 39 or 40 jacket with trousers that are about a 32" waist and 30" inseam. The jacket is 3 button rolled to 2. I am guessing it's late 60s vintage from the cut and workmanship, but it's possible I am wrong. I am not the original owner. The details are 25" sleeves from shoulder to cuff. 32" jacket length from top of collar to bottom of jacket down the center of the back. Trouser cuffs are the trad standard of course...1.75" Thanks for looking. I am asking $60 plus shipping.


----------



## nerdykarim

Bills 36 M2P shorts are still available. Price reduced to $13 shipped.


----------



## nerdykarim

nerdykarim said:


> Bills 36 M2P shorts are still available. Price reduced to $13 shipped.


edit: no longer available. thanks.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> tripreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Featherweight Harris Tweed sack, I believe this is a 39 short. Chest measures 41" and length is 29." This jacket is very nice, I'm quite envious of those who can wear this size.
> 
> https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisaa9.jpg
> Bought this jacket from Trip a few months ago but I've found that it is just a bit too small all over for me. So, I'm putting it back up for Thrift. It really is a beautiful jacket and I hate to have to do this, but I'd rather someone have it and wear it often than have it sit in my closet.
> BTW, it is a 3/2 roll...
> 
> $30 shipped. PM me if interested...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let the jacket go for $25 shipped...
> 
> PM if interested
Click to expand...


----------



## nerdykarim

It's not _quite_ trad, but I have these J. Crew shoes for sale, size 8.5. Brand new, never worn.
Asking $11 shipped without box or $16 shipped with box.


----------



## AlanC

*'Tis a sad day...*

when a vintage tweed Brooks sack cannot practically be given away on the Trad forum.

$20 shipped. Please--steal this from me.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Bros. 'Makers' tweed sack, 3/2 roll with nice shape and waist suppression. It feels like canvas construction to me. It has the old style two buttons on the sleeves and is partially lined. It is tagged a 40R, however it measures a little snug (measurements below). I wear a 40/41R and it's snug on me.
> 
> This might work for a 38/39R or short as well. It's a nice heavy tweed. $35 including shipping to CONUS; Paypal please.
> 
> chest: 41"
> shoulder to end of sleeve: 23" (has room to let out sleeve length 1" or so)
> shoulder to shoulder: 19"
> bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 30"
> 
> https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010367ax2.jpg
> 
> https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010368fv2.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*Barrons Hunter*

I also still have this and would like to move it.

$10 shipped.



AlanC said:


> Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt with brass rings, sized "L", actual measurement 47.5". I would think would work well for someone in the 38"-42" waist range. Great condition, almost new.


----------



## AlanC

I'd like to move this, too. It's NWT (as pictured).

$30 shipped, Paypal please.



AlanC said:


> Land's End, silk-wool sport coat, unworn, NWT (exterior pockets sewn shut)
> 
> Size: 44L
> underarm to underarm: 24"
> bottom of collar to bottom of coat: 32.5"
> shoulder: 20"
> sleeve: 26.75"
> 2 button, darted, center vent


----------



## TradTeacher

*Orvis Tweed Jacket...*

This has been sold, pending payment...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool Sweater
Size M
Charcoal Gray 
This is an older model and is Made in Hong Kong
It is very nice despite not being Scottish made...

$15 shipped. PM me for more info/pics...


----------



## Tucker

*J. Press Viyella shirt - XL*










On the Sales Forum...https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63198


----------



## TradTeacher

Bass Dirty Bucs (Brown)
Sz. 9.5 D
New w/out box; eBayed them, but they were too small...

$20 shipped
PM me for more info/pics...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool Sweater
> Size M
> Charcoal Gray
> This is an older model and is Made in Hong Kong
> It is very nice despite not being Scottish made...
> 
> $15 shipped. PM me for more info/pics...


Sweater is sold, pending payment...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

*More items...*

Allen Edmonds "Stockbridge" Split-Toe/Rubber Sole
Size 9.5D
Black Calf
Outstanding Condition; eBayed them, but too big for me...

$35 shipped
PM me for pics...

BB 3/2 Sack Camelhair Blazer (looks like a nailhead pattern)
Brown w/ Red, Orange Windowpane

Based on measurements, I'm guessing it's a Size 36R...
Chest: 20"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 21"
Jacket Length: 28.5"

Again, eBayed before I knew my measurements. Way too small for me (I'm a 40R), so someone (Untilted, others...) please take it off my hands!

$30 shipped; PM me for pics...

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB loafers*

Up for grabs is this decent pair of Brooks loafers which are too big for me. Size 10D. Uppers are good and insides clean, but the soles are pretty worn.

I think I paid around $25 for them. Call it $20 shipped. Or trade.


----------



## AlanC

I'll post pics tomorrow, but I have a pair of in black calf, *size 11D*--fantastic condition. These are the classic fullstrap dress loafers, and retail for $305. They are the Allen Edmonds equivalent of the Alden Full Strap Loafer.

Asking $50 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal please. PM if interested.

I should also have a couple of Brooks Bros sport coats to post. I haven't measured yet, but one is about a 38S, the other about a 39R.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> BB 3/2 Sack Camelhair Blazer (looks like a nailhead pattern)
> Brown w/ Red, Orange Windowpane
> 
> Based on measurements, I'm guessing it's a Size 36R...
> Chest: 20"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve: 21"
> Jacket Length: 28.5"
> 
> Again, eBayed before I knew my measurements. Way too small for me (I'm a 40R), so someone (Untilted, others...) please take it off my hands!
> 
> $30 shipped; PM me for pics...
> 
> TT


Jacket is sold, pending payment...

TT


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment--thanks!



AlanC said:


> I'll post pics tomorrow, but I have a pair of in black calf, *size 11D*--fantastic condition. These are the classic fullstrap dress loafers, and retail for $305. They are the Allen Edmonds equivalent of the Alden Full Strap Loafer.
> 
> Asking $50 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal please. PM if interested.


Here are the pics...

Rear detailing:

Sole:

The soles and heels have very little wear to them. Again, these are in excellent condition.

Sorry for the dark pics. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD!!! *(that didn't take long)

Allow me to make someone's day:

Aldens, 8 1/2 B/D, found this morning at Goodwill.

I tried them on, and even though I am usually a 10 or 9 1/2 I can get my feet in them fine. It's just there's zero room for the wiggling of the toes, and after walking around the apartment for a few minutes it started to hurt.

So my big feet are your gain. They are in remarkably good shape - no scuffing to speak of and the insides are clean.

They had these funky Nettleton shoes trees in them but I'm keeping those.

$40 shipped? Does that sound reasonable? Send me a PM.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers black and white houndstooth camel hair sport coat, size ~38-40S, might also work for a regular. Check measurements; no size listed on the jacket. Two button, fully lined. This thing is super soft and in great condition. Very versatile in pattern and color.

$30 shipped in CONUS, Paypal please.

Underarm to underarm: 21"
waist: 19"
shoulder: 19"
sleeve: 24.5
bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 29.5"


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's an eBay blunder that might liven things up for somebody - a nifty MacDuff tartan vest that's just too darn small for me. I was hoping that, like Orvis vests, this would run large but no.

I paid $16 for it. It's brand new, with tags. Measures 20" across at the widest part and from the top of the plaid bit down to the lowest point at the waist is 25" and a smidgen.

PM if interested.


----------



## JordanW

Danny said:


> Hi all! I have a nice Brooks Brothers 346 Glen plaid wool suit that doesn't fit me anymore. The color is a nice brown/grey. Reminds me of a tweed color. The photo below of a closeup of the jacket tag shows the color best I believe.
> 
> It's a 39 or 40 jacket with trousers that are about a 32" waist and 30" inseam. The jacket is 3 button rolled to 2. I am guessing it's late 60s vintage from the cut and workmanship, but it's possible I am wrong. I am not the original owner. The details are 25" sleeves from shoulder to cuff. 32" jacket length from top of collar to bottom of jacket down the center of the back. Trouser cuffs are the trad standard of course...1.75" Thanks for looking. I am asking $60 plus shipping.


Hi Danny,

Could you tell me how long this jacket measures from collar seam to bottom. Thanks!


----------



## KMP

A few sacks.

J. Press 48R. May have been part of a suit, but will be a great odd jacket by itself. Year round weight.

[edit] This jacket was tagged on the inside as a 48R. Either it was horribly mislabeled or it was altered down. I am willing to bet on the latter. It measures out as a 44 R.

























(SOLD!!!!) Threadstreet for Boyd's 44 R 100% camel hair sportcoat. (SOLD!!!!!)

























(SOLD!!!!) Jos. A Bank 44 ML Medium weight tweed. Buttons are embossed with horses head. I should get an upclose photo of the fabric uploaded soon. (SOLD!!!!)

















Corbin 44 ML, Tartan with darker colors. Medium weight, not for late spring, summer. 

























SOLD Brooks Brothers Navy blazer. 42R. Patch pocket. Old 346 line. Spot on first photo is a reflection of something from my flash, there is no white smudge there. SOLD

























Found this B2 sack in one of the spare rooms. I must have thrifted it one day and forgot to put it up.
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Navy sack. 43 L. Its in fair condition. No tears or anything, will need a trip to the cleaners. Starting to get a faint sheen in areas that have been pressed to hard by people at the cleaners. Still has a good amount of life left in it.


























All are in good condition with no tears or stains. Each jacket is $25 plus shipping.


----------



## knickerbacker

Patrick06790 said:


> Allow me to make someone's day:
> 
> Aldens, 8 1/2 B/D, found this morning at Goodwill.


Patrick,
Check your PM-


----------



## tweedchap

kmpowel2--I just sent you a pm!


----------



## Joe Tradly

Greetings bargain seekers.

I offer part thrift discoveries and part closet culling. Some general notes: I drop 4" from chest measurement. Chest that measures 46" is a 42. Take it for what it's worth. Length measurements taken from below the collar to the bottom along the back. I take pay pal. All will be offered on ebay if no interest here.

**SOLD* Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit 38/39 S *SOLD**
3/2 sack, no darts, excellent condition. Dark gray glenplaid with a very subtle blue horizontal stripe and a very subtle red horizontal stripe. Pattern is subtle and very sharp. Trousers are flat front, but no cuffs (plenty of expansion room though). 

*$40/$10 shipping*

Measurements:
Chest 42"
Sleeve 22 ½"
Length 28 ½"
Waist 37" (with no expansion room)
Inseam 27" (with 4" for expansion)




**SOLD* Geoffrey Lewis Ltd custom suit 43 R *SOLD**
Solid navy blue 3/2 no darts sack. Good condition. Trousers are flat front, 1 ¾" cuffs. Nice suit. Lewis is a DC custom tailor. 

*$40/$10 shipping*

Measurements:
Chest 47"
Sleeve 25 ½"
Length 30 ½"
Waist 37" (3 ½" expansion)
Inseam 30" (1" expansion, 1 ¾" cuffs)

**SOLD* Brooks "346" (old stock) tweed coat 42 R *SOLD**
Very attractive medium gray herringbone tweed with a very subtle blue windowpane. 3/2 dartless sack. Very good condition, one very small open seam near the top of the collar (5 minutes at your local tailor to be fixed).

*$35/$10 shipping*

Measurements:
Chest 46"
Sleeve 25"
Length 31"

*Three Polo Ralph Lauren shirts*
I bought these during an insanely hot sale, and I bought up a bunch of shirts and probably should have tried them on. All three are "custom fit", which is a bit tighter than I prefer. I like all these shirts, but sadly they just aren't comfortable for me (more slim than I am these days).

They are all 16 x 34-35. All brand new (never worn, one trip to the dry cleaners).

*$20 each, $5 shipping, or $50 for three, $5 shipping*

Pink gingham check, moderate spread collar button cuffs:





















Blue check with greens and reds, button down:





















Lime green button down:


----------



## jml90

AE Black balmorals 13b
Wright Cordavan color perforated toe 13b
Any interest and I'll post pics.


----------



## Joe Tradly

No one's diggin on these shirts? Come on!

JB



Joe Tradly said:


> *Three Polo Ralph Lauren shirts*
> I bought these during an insanely hot sale, and I bought up a bunch of shirts and probably should have tried them on. All three are "custom fit", which is a bit tighter than I prefer. I like all these shirts, but sadly they just aren't comfortable for me (more slim than I am these days).
> 
> They are all 16 x 34-35. All brand new (never worn, one trip to the dry cleaners).
> 
> *$20 each, $5 shipping, or $50 for three, $5 shipping*
> 
> Pink gingham check, moderate spread collar button cuffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue check with greens and reds, button down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lime green button down:


----------



## JSK

I dig 'em, but unless you can magically add an inch and a half to the neck size, I'm not biting. :icon_smile: Actually, that size combination from RL provides me with a good body fit, but I can't close up the collar without asphyxiating myself. Sorry.


----------



## Duck

I have a B2 (not 346) Non Non Iron 17 1/2 x 34 white OCBD that does not fit. Worn twice. I wear a 16 1/2 33 now and I would love to make a trade. Think about it and I will take some pictures and post them tomorrow. I also have a pair of Indian Madras pants that I am going to take pictures of.

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## JordanW

*Polo & LLB Shirts, Cole Haan Shoes and an LLB Barn Jacket*

Hello all. I'm doing a little closet cleaning. I figured I would give my fellow forum members first shot before these go up on ebay. Please excuse the chipping paint on my door; I've been meaning to get the landlord on that. 

Everything is in perfect condition unless noted. All shirts are *$19*. Barn Jacket is *$30*. Cole Haan Mocs are *$45*. Madras Pants are *$12*. Shipping....let's say $3.50 per shirt/pants, $5 for the Barn Jacket and $7 for the shoes. 

*All offers considered. Trade offers welcome as well!

Madras Looking Pants Size 32/30, 41" Outseam. They are 100% cotton and have a lightweight, broadcloth appearance. They are from American Eagle *twitch*. There is an American Eagle tag on the back right pocket that can be easily seam split.

*
*BB Knit Polo Size Medium - 22 1/2" Underarm to Underarm
*

*L. L. Bean OCBD Size 15 - 33 - Underarm to Underarm Measurement 21 3/4" This shirt has been dried so it may be a little smaller than15 - 33. If any additional measurements are needed please let me know.

Polo Blake Style Shirt Size Medium - Underarm to Underarm Measurement 25 1/2"

Polo Blake Style Flannel Size Medium - Underarm to Underarm Measuremes 25" The pictures make this shirt appear to have a purple tint. Colors are dark hunter, dark red and navy.

Polo Blake Style **Olive/Red Plaid **Size Medium** (picture makes the red appear to have a purple tint but it is a true red) - Underarm to Underarm Measures 24 1/2

L. L. Bean Barn **Jacket **Greenish Brown Size Large - Two Small Holes in Lining Under the Right Cuff. Otherwise, perfect condition.

Cole Haan Mocs Size 8.5 M - Excellent Condition Almost New

*


----------



## wnh

Having been outbid on the Brooks 3/2 sack on that I (oh so desperately) wanted, I'm turning to you all to help me fill my blazer gap.

I seem to be about a size 39-40 Regular to Long. My approximate measurements (taken from my best fitting jacket, which is labeled 40L) are:

Chest 20-21" (22 seems to be too large)
Shoulders ~18.5"
Sleeves 25"
Length (from bottom of collar) ~31"

Anyway, I'd be appreciative if anybody could come across one of these things for, say, unde $50. Patch and flap pockets would be preferred, but I suppose they are not necessary. I really just need something to replace my hand-me-down darted 2B Stafford, which is a tad too large anyway.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## AlanC

I suspect one of the old Brooks medium-longs would be just the right thing for you, then. They would be sized, for example, '40 ML'.


----------



## gtguyzach

wnh said:


> Having been outbid on the Brooks 3/2 sack on that I (oh so desperately) wanted, I'm turning to you all to help me fill my blazer gap.


I was counting on that one too... was really hoping it was you that beat me or at least someone from the forum. Keep on the look out though, something else will come up! 

I feel your pain though, I even went and tried on a similar blazer at my local BB to get an idea for fit... it was perfect. If not for the $450 price tag I would have bought it right then and there.


----------



## wnh

gtguyzach said:


> I was counting on that one too... was really hoping it was you that beat me or at least someone from the forum. Keep on the look out though, something else will come up!
> 
> I feel your pain though, I even went and tried on a similar blazer at my local BB to get an idea for fit... it was perfect. If not for the $450 price tag I would have bought it right then and there.


I take it, then, that you were the first bidder? I took a look at your other auctions and thought, Surely this is someone from this board. I must say, though, that it isn't too comforting to know that there is someone else in my size going for a sack blazer on eBay, something that isn't too terribly common, and who is looking to spend about the same amount of money that I am.

I regret, to a certain extent, not bidding more on the BB blazer in question. Then again, my max bid of $55 was a little steep for me, though I don't know if I'll be able to find one much cheaper, especially in such a common size. But good luck to you in your search.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD! pending payment. Thanks!

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack, size 42R
broken herringbone, dark oatmeal color

This is the real deal, and would retail for $1000+ new at Ben Silver, etc. If you've not worn a Norman Hilton sack once you do it's hard to go back. They're at another level from Press or Brooks. This coat is of relatively recent vintage, I believe, and came from Birmingham men's store Mobley & Sons.

The weave on this is very open, which would make it cooler, and an excellent multi-season choice. The color and weave make it highly versatile. If it was a 40R, I'd keep it myself.

The only flaw I can find is a chipped sleeve button, but the added character it provides might make it even more valuable. :icon_smile_wink:

chest (underarm to underarm): 23
length (from bottom of collar): 30.25
shoulders: 18.25
sleeves: 24.5
Partially lined, canvas construction.

Asking $50 delivered for this beauty. Paypal please.

https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010106yv3.jpg

https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010105yr6.jpg

https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010107fo9.jpg


----------



## Untilted

i'm sorry wnh. Keep looking tough. 

On the other hand, high auction price for a sack blazer should be expected for common sizes like 40.


----------



## paper clip

*alden 683 11 a/c $50!*

$50 shipped (CONUS only). Thanks for looking! PM me if interested.

As you can see, shoes are in very good shape (I'd say 8 out of 10). Soles have some wear, but are the original Alden soles.

I got them on ebay for $75 plus shipping, but they still are a bit too long for me : (


----------



## AlanC

^I picked up a pair of these on ebay recently and they're great shoes.


----------



## gtguyzach

wnh said:


> I take it, then, that you were the first bidder? I took a look at your other auctions and thought, Surely this is someone from this board. I must say, though, that it isn't too comforting to know that there is someone else in my size going for a sack blazer on eBay, something that isn't too terribly common, and who is looking to spend about the same amount of money that I am.
> 
> I regret, to a certain extent, not bidding more on the BB blazer in question. Then again, my max bid of $55 was a little steep for me, though I don't know if I'll be able to find one much cheaper, especially in such a common size. But good luck to you in your search.


I wasn't the first bidder, in fact I didn't bid at all. I was watching it closely but then I saw the price shoot up out of my budget before I had chance. Oh well.


----------



## Connemara

*Atkinson's...?*

I eBayed this Burberrys Made in Ireland (I'm 90% sure it's Atkinson's) poplin tie months ago, and just realized it was mixed in with the others I brought back to college with me. I don't see myself wearing it, so I'd like to see it go to a Tradly chap who would get some decent use out of it. Navy base with green stripe bordered by yellow and red pencil stripes.

Paid something like $23 shipped for it, just looking for $15. PM me if you're interested.

(FYI: Irish poplin is 50% silk/50% wool.)


----------



## Danny

*346 Brooks Suit and Pink Lacoste Polo*

Hi all! I have a nice Brooks Brothers 346 Glen plaid wool suit that doesn't fit me anymore. The color is a nice brown/grey. Reminds me of a tweed color. The photo below of a closeup of the jacket tag shows the color best I believe.

It's a 39 or 40 jacket with trousers that are about a 32" waist and 30" inseam. The jacket is 3 button rolled to 2. I am guessing it's late 60s vintage from the cut and workmanship, but it's possible I am wrong. I am not the original owner. The details are 25" sleeves from shoulder to cuff. 32" jacket length from top of collar to bottom of jacket down the center of the back. Trouser cuffs are the trad standard of course...1.75" Thanks for looking. I am asking $65 shipped.

Also for those of you who partake in the croc...a light pink lacoste polo size M.

I wear a medium in most things, this fits me fine, similar to custom fit RL polos. It does hug you a little, not cut baggy. It is unusual in that it has the patch pocket in front with a bigger croc than usual on the front.

$25 shipped.

https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1892du3.jpg
https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1890ca6.jpg
https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1891lv5.jpg
https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1850qw6.jpg
https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1849go1.jpg
https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1848gb1.jpg
https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1847mj3.jpg
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1844zu5.jpg


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen-Edmonds Prescott Saddle Burgundy with Black Saddle 8D (shipping cost only)*

I have a pair of AE Prescott saddle shoes, on the old #8 last with removable orthotic, in size 8D. I am the original owner and have recently needed to go up a half size in my shoes.

Shoes are well worn, but have lots of life left in them and a new removable orthotic can be purchased for about $30.

Asking $10 to cover Fed Ex shipping via PayPal with confirmed address. Cost is nothing for the shoes, just don't want to take them to the thrift store.

If interested, send me a PM.

https://img485.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207029am9.jpg

https://img485.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207030sv2.jpg

Shoes have always been kept on trees and I can include the pictured trees if needed.


----------



## JohnMS

*Shoes found a home*

Got a taker on the shoes already. Hope you enjoy them untilted.

John


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen Edmonds Canton split toe 8D medium brown grain calf $55 shipped continental USA*

TREES NOT INCLUDED

I don't know whether this belongs in the thrift exchange or the sales forum so I'll put it in both for now. These shoes are not really thrift shoes as I am the original owner, but recently I've had to move up a half size in Allen-Edmonds shoes and want these to go to someone who can use them more than me.

These shoes were purchased from the Allen-Edmonds store in Port Washington, WI and are not factory seconds. Selling the shoes for $55 firm, which INCLUDES shipping within the continental USA. Buyer must pay with PayPal verified address account.

The shoe is the Allen-Edmonds Canton, size 8D, on the #1 last. They are made in medium brown grain calf. Vibram soles that are original from the factory, not an after-market sole.

There is some slight lifting at the toe of the shoe (the tip of the sole - see picture #8), but I have sent shoes into AE before that have lifted and they have fixed them for me at no cost. Another option they have given me in the past is Barge cement to fix the slight lifting.

I have more pictures if needed. PM me as needed.

https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207122mu0.jpg

https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207127or2.jpg

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207128vi2.jpg

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207132yj6.jpg

https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207143wi6.jpg

https://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207112mg4.jpg

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207113dm4.jpg

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207115gg5.jpg

https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207151fg4.jpg


----------



## Connemara

Here's an Orvis navy shetland. Size small. Asking just $15 shipped.


----------



## Connemara

I also have an Orvis shetland (small) in sage that I'd like to sell. It was worn twice (as was the navy). Same price...or buy both for $28!


----------



## AlanC

SOLD!

Samuelsohn 3-button sack, 42R (no tagged size--see measurements!)

Gorgeous golden brown houndstooth with what my wife says are deep salmon and turquoise tones in it. It's of medium weight in what I think is a silk-wool blend. I'm pretty sure there is silk in it, but the tag has been removed. Great for spring wear.

This is one that despite my fervent wishes to the contrary will not fit me. Someone ripped out the interior tag, so I don't know as much about it as I'd wish. I estimate it to be a 42R, however there is a fair amount of waist suppression, which gives it a bit of an athletic cut. It doesn't really fit 'sacky'. I believe it to be of relatively recent vintage; it is in excellent condition (see below for one 'issue') and originates from a local Trad men's store in Birmingham, AL.

It's not a true fold over 3/2 sack, but if you button only the middle button you'll get a 2 1/2 button effect. It is dartless, however. The only 'issue' I see is on the interior vent area where some of the stitching has come loose. There is no actual damage that I can see, just some loose stitching that could be very easily and quickly remedied by your alterations tailor, or you could ignore it and wear it fine. It is not visible from the exterior.

Measurements:

Chest (underarm to underarm) 23"
Sleeve 24"
Shoulder 19.5"
Length (from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket) 30 3/8"

Asking $35 shipped CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## familyman

*Rich Uncling*

Ok, it's wardrobe thinning time and I've got a few fairly quality things that I'm not really wearing any more. They're going to be donated somewhere but it's always a good thing to ask any of you fellows if you'd be interested first. It's all tradly stuff so I thought I'd post here. 
I've got three BB jackets all came from ebay. From left to right:








1. BB sack, older, tagged a 39R but fits more like a modern 38 I'd say. It's fairly used but a great example of how good a sack can fit. 
2. BB darted, fine pink stripe through the green. 38R. Another jacket I really like but I'm trying to refine the colors in my Jackets and green has to go. 
3. BB Brooksease Blazer. 38R. Midnight navy (really dark) Darted. Needs a cleaning and a pressing more so than the others as it's been sitting in a bag for a year since I got my southwick blazer. 
If anybody needs more measurements let me know. They go for the price of shipping or if you can whip up a spectacular story about needing to save the $5 for something I might not even charge that. Entertain me.

I also have a pair of Bills Khakis, M1 flat front, olive, 31 inch waist, 2 inch cuffs at about 31 inches (lots of alteration room). I'm torn about letting these go. I've only worn them about 15 times since I got them 6 months ago so it appears that I don't NEED them. I'd be willing to send them to a Bills newbie that hasn't had the cash to pull the trigger on a pair. If you just want them to fill out your wardrobe of Bills then don't bother, I'll keep them. Again, send me a compelling story and I'll send you the clothes.

I encourage anyone else that is doing any wardrobe cleaning to take on the persona of a rich trad uncle and pass them on here on the trad forum.

EDIT: The Bills and the Blazer have found a home. This all makes me very happy.


----------



## Duck

A 31" waist? Geez, I wish I had a time machine.


----------



## familyman

Duck said:


> A 31" waist? Geez, I wish I had a time machine.


I do think they fit more like a 32 if that makes you feel better.


----------



## paper clip

*Alden size 11 a/c free for the shipping!*

THESE SHOES HAVE BEEN TAKEN

In the spirit of Familyman (and that fact that no one will actually buy them :icon_smile_wink: ), I am now offering the above Alden size 11 a/c model 683 burgundy full strap calf loafers for the cost of the shipping to you (only in CONUS).

Fit Advice:

I am an 11D in Allen Edmonds calf lace-up shoes, a 10.5D in AE shell shoes, an 10.5D in Alden shell shoes and an 10.5E in Alden calf shoes.

I though these, being 11 C might work. The front of the shoe fit fine, but my heel still slipped out too much at the back.

Someone take 'em. They are really in nice shape!


----------



## TradTeacher

familyman said:


> I encourage anyone else that is doing any wardrobe cleaning to take on the persona of a rich trad uncle and pass them on here on the trad forum.


I'll jump in on this "Free to a good home" trend:

BB Traditional Fit OCBD--White--Size 15/33
I bought this too small for some reason about two years ago, but it just doesn't fit. I'm actually a 15.5/34 and I like the Slim Fit better.

Lands' End Viyella Plaid Shirt
Older model (55 cotton/45 wool), size M. Thrifted this from eBay but have yet to wear it and don't think I will. It's a good looking shirt, but for some reason I just don't want it.

PM me with interest. I'll ask $5/per just to cover Priority Shipping.

I don't have any kids to pass this stuff down to, so you guys will have to do...
TT


----------



## familyman

TT - PM on the BB OCBD. Sweet.


----------



## tweedchap

*BB and Polo shirt requests?*

My local thrift store has been having rather a good line in BB OCBD shirts and Polo flannel shirts recently. It says something (well, a lot!) about academic salaries that I've not been in a position to load up on them to offer here, but if you're interested I'd be happy to pick them up if any are available in your size.

Usually, the BB shirts are white, or some shade of blue, or blue stripe. Nothing loud. They usually have the red or blue labels, but there are some 346's. They're in good but not perfect condition (some have laundry tags attached), although the thrift store has a horrible policy of stapling its tags to the collars. I've found that the one or two small holes left aren't at all noticeable even if you look for them, but some people might be pickier than me. They usually cost around $3-$4.

The Polo shirts are similar; good condition, stapled tags, muted shades.

If you're interested, please PM me, letting me know your size and any limits on condition (e.g., NO frays, or slight frays acceptable--although I don't think I've seen many frays). I'll charge actual cost plus actual shipping. If you're an academic, too, I can (legitimately) post to your department for free!

Obviously, I don't know what will be available each week, but I'll be happy to keep a list and let you know when I pick something up in your size.


----------



## JordanW

*Johnston & Murphy Pennies*

Hey guys. I was at the local Good Will and found a pair of brown Johnston & Murphy Penny Loafers in 11 D. If you want them, please let me know and I will go pick them up. $6 + shipping.

As you may or may not be able to tell, the shoes have little wrinkles on the tops of the toes. Other than that, they look good. Here are a few poor cell phone pics:


----------



## tweedchap

I'm sorry to say that although there were a few BB OCBDs at my local thrift store this afternoon, there were none in the right sizes for anyone who PM'd me. (Nor in mine, either!) Still, not to worry--I have your sizes noted, and will continue to look. And, on the plus side, everyone who PM'd me had different sizes! 

I also noticed that there were some Land's End and LL Bean OCBDs, too. Again, none in anyone's sizes, but if you'd like me to look through them for you, let me know.


----------



## TradTeacher

*A few jackets...*

Cleaning out my closet of some jackets that are really nice but that I never wear. 40R's, you could be in luck:

*Andover Shop Sack Donegal Tweed Jacket**SOLD**SOLD***
2 Button
Measurements: Shoulder 19"/Length 31"/Sleeve 25"/Chest 19"
Color is a Med. Blue (like teal)/Charcoal Herringbone with flecks of other colors throughout
Stitching in sleeve is beginning to come loose but can be easily fixed
Absolutely beautiful jacket. I do hate that I never wear it but it is too heavy for the weather here in Tennessee
$40 shipped. PM me for pics/interest

*Lands' End Harris Tweed Jacket*
2 Button/Darted
Tagged 40R/Jacket was new last year
Colors are Rust, Green, Red, Brown, Med. Blue in a large plaid pattern
Another beautiful jacket that is too heavy for me to wear
$30 shipped. PM me for pics/interest

*Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blue Blazer**SOLD**SOLD***
Golden Fleece Model/3/2 Roll
3/4 Lined
Tagged 40R
*The* blazer for a Trad to own. I know a few of you are looking for one of these!
$40 shipped. PM me for pics/interest


----------



## AlanC

SOLD! Thanks.

The shoulder measurement on this was brought to my attention. A re-measure reveals the shoulder to be 19" rather than 19.5":

https://img456.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010126tg5.jpg



AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn 3-button sack, 42R (no tagged size--see measurements!)
> 
> Gorgeous golden brown houndstooth with what my wife says are deep salmon and turquoise tones in it. It's of medium weight in what I think is a silk-wool blend. I'm pretty sure there is silk in it, but the tag has been removed. Great for spring wear.
> 
> This is one that despite my fervent wishes to the contrary will not fit me. Someone ripped out the interior tag, so I don't know as much about it as I'd wish. I estimate it to be a 42R, however there is a fair amount of waist suppression, which gives it a bit of an athletic cut. It doesn't really fit 'sacky'. I believe it to be of relatively recent vintage; it is in excellent condition (see below for one 'issue') and originates from a local Trad men's store in Birmingham, AL.
> 
> It's not a true fold over 3/2 sack, but if you button only the middle button you'll get a 2 1/2 button effect. It is dartless, however. The only 'issue' I see is on the interior vent area where some of the stitching has come loose. There is no actual damage that I can see, just some loose stitching that could be very easily and quickly remedied by your alterations tailor, or you could ignore it and wear it fine. It is not visible from the exterior.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest (underarm to underarm) 23"
> Sleeve 24"
> Shoulder 19" (edited to reflect re-measure)
> Length (from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket) 30 3/8"
> 
> Asking $35 shipped CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> <photos snipped: see original post above>


----------



## familyman

I just packaged up a pair of 986's, a BB Blazer, a BB sack sport coat and a pair of olive Bills. The mailman cometh. 
Can you feel the love? I can.


----------



## A.Squire

familyman said:


> I just packaged up a pair of 986's, a BB Blazer, a BB sack sport coat and a pair of olive Bills. The mailman cometh.
> Can you feel the love? I can.


Keeping abreast of the latest developments:

Familyman gets a new pair of special order shell boots and suddenly his existing wardrobe is no longer acceptable.

Wonder what he'll replace them with?


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> [*]*Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blue Blazer*
> [*]Golden Fleece Model/3/2 Roll
> [*]3/4 Lined
> [*]Tagged 40R
> [*]*The* blazer for a Trad to own. I know a few of you are looking for one of these!
> [*]$40 shipped. PM me for pics/interest[/LIST]


Blazer is sold, pending payment...

TT


----------



## AlanC

Okay, not a sack, but I think of possible interest to the folks here.

Pendleton brown tweed 'professor's coat'--42L

Made in USA

Great retro styling with leather elbow patches, woven leather buttons, patch and flap pockets, half belt and back pleats.

Asking $30 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please.

Chest (underarm to underarm): 22.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.5"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 25.5"

https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010138ef6.jpg

This color isn't accurate below, but it brings out the back details more:

https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010143cu8.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^ I'll knock this down to $25.


----------



## J. Fields Collins

Alan, I would take it if I could fit into it buddy. I like it. Problem is you may have to find a way to file down my broad shoulders and chest into that thing! 

Just keep your eyes out for a 44R or 45R, I will more than happily take those off of your hands! (As will a good bit of other members!)

Thanks, 
J.


----------



## TradTeacher

Bills Dixie Wale Cords--Size 35 waist/unhemmed NWT
Style is M2 (flat front)
Color is Tobacco (a Rustish color)
Beautiful pants in a fine wale cordoroy--very light weight

$40 shipped Priority Mail (I eBayed them for $45)


AE "Stockbridge" Moc Split Toe shoe
Black Calf/Rubber Sole
Size 9.5 D

Nice shoe, but too big. I'm a size 9

$30 shipped Priority Mail

PM me for pics of either. Lands End Harris Tweed jacket still available also...

TT


----------



## boatshoes

TradTeacher said:


> Bills Dixie Wale Cords--Size 35 waist/unhemmed NWT
> Color is Tobacco (a Rustish color)
> Beautiful pants in a fine wale cordoroy--very light weight
> 
> $40 shipped Priority Mail (I eBayed them for $45)


What model and plain front or pleated?


----------



## gtguyzach

I saw a pair of AE Graysons in burgundy (tassel loafer) today at the thrift store today, they were a 10.5 D, a little too large for me. I believe they were $10. I can swing back by in case anyone was interested. They had seen better days but with new soles and a good shine I imagine they would look pretty good.


----------



## tripreed

Here are three items I have to offer. Of course, I took measurements on them last night, but forgot to bring them with me to the office. I will do the best I can from what I remember but will update with more measurements tonight (hopefully). Prices including shipping via UPS.

Southwick sack suit, 42R--$35

Chest- 44"
Shoulders- 18.5"
Length- 30.5"

Pants
Waist- 36"
Inseam- 30.5"

This is a really nice suit in a heavier herringbone material. It would probably be better suited to late fall through early spring, but there's still time left to wear it this season!

https://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=southwickct7.jpg

Close-up of material

https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=southwickclosexm8.jpg

Corduroy sack jacket, 46R--$25

Chest- 48"
Shoulders- 19"
Length- 30.5

The tag inside the jacket only says "Huntington," but it seems like a pretty nice jacket, made in the US.

https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corduroyjw6.jpg

Reversible tweed/twill coat, 40R? (chest measures 48")--$45

Chest- 48"
Shoulders- 22" (Since the sleeves are raglan, a normal shoulder measurement was not possible, but this is an approximation)
Length- 42"

This is a nice coat, but it was just too small for me. It has raglan sleeves and is similar to the one listed in J. Press last Fall ('05). It has no tag identifying where it is from, but it seems pretty well made.

https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=reversibletweedkc2.jpg

https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=reversibletwillpt9.jpg

If you have any questions or need any extra photos or measurements, PM me.


----------



## AlanC

^ Just a word of endorsement for the reversible jacket above. It's from the late lamented Trad shop Richard's of Mountain Brook, source of wonderful old Norman Hilton tweeds and such. If I recall the coat was made in England (Trip can confirm this). Due to sleeve length I think it likely would be about a *40S*, although there may be room to let the sleeves out. It's a great coat.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> ^ Just a word of endorsement for the reversible jacket above. It's from the late lamented Trad shop Richard's of Mountain Brook, source of wonderful old Norman Hilton tweeds and such. If I recall the coat was made in England (Trip can confirm this). Due to sleeve length I think it likely would be about a *40S*, although there may be room to let the sleeves out. It's a great coat.


Alan, I believe you are confusing this coat with the one that was purchased a few weeks ago that had the awkwardly low armholes. The one being offered for sale was purchased back in the fall (I believe you purchased that polo coat instead of this coat).


----------



## JordanW

tripreed said:


> This is a nice coat, but it was just too small for me. It has raglan sleeves and is similar to the one listed in J. Press last Fall ('05). It has no tag identifying where it is from, but it seems pretty well made.
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=reversibletweedkc2.jpg
> 
> https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=reversibletwillpt9.jpg


I'm interested in this coat trip. I have some major financial expenditures I have to get past over the next few weeks. Hopefully it will still be here when those are taken care of.

I do have a size large brownish green L.L. Bean barn coat for sale a few pages back if you're interested in a partial trade. No offense taken if you're not.


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> Alan, I believe you are confusing this coat with the one that was purchased a few weeks ago that had the awkwardly low armholes. The one being offered for sale was purchased back in the fall (I believe you purchased that polo coat instead of this coat).


Trip is correct, of course. He brought it to my attention earlier today. It is a fantastic coat, that I did not buy because I was buying my camel hair polo coat that day and didn't want to pay for both (coats were excluded from 50% off day!  ). The sleeves are suitable for a Regular length, and I agree the correct size would be in the *40R* range. Someone should snatch this up.


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen Edmonds Canton 8D Brown Grain Split Toe $45*

Posted pictures of these shoes in an earlier thread. Scroll down the page at that link for pictures:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57921&page=11&highlight=thrift

Last try to sell them at $45.


----------



## R_Ingber

If anyone is thrifting and finds BB OCBDs in 17" 32/33 (Blue, White, Stripes), let me know I would love to get a few. Since I am a first year college student I cant have my car here in Albany and it is difficult for me to go thrifting, since none of my older friends do. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jml90

R_Ingber said:


> If anyone is thrifting and finds BB OCBDs in 17" 32/33 (Blue, White, Stripes), let me know I would love to get a few. Since I am a first year college student I cant have my car here in Albany and it is difficult for me to go thrifting, since none of my older friends do.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


[TOUNGE IN CHEEK=]Maybe if you try posting a thread of a fund raiser Alex KabbaZ will make you some or give you money to buy them :devil: [/TOUNGE IN CHEEK]


----------



## Sweetness

Johnson and Murphy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers - 9 1/2 D

Pretty good condition except for the inside heal on both shoes is worn down, so a good polish should recolor it.

I think $30 + shipping is pretty reasonable.


----------



## R_Ingber

jml90 said:


> [TOUNGE IN CHEEK=]Maybe if you try posting a thread of a fund raiser Alex KabbaZ will make you some or give you money to buy them :devil: [/TOUNGE IN CHEEK]


What are you talking about?


----------



## jml90

R_Ingber said:


> What are you talking about?


Inside joke for the benefit of Conne.


----------



## gtguyzach

Alright guys, spring cleaning time for my closet! (I know its not technically spring yet but hey, its warm enough to be spring in Atlanta). I've got several items that are two big for me now, bought at a thrift store/ebay and don't fit, or just don't wear them.

The first item is a Jos A Bank jacket from the travelers collection. It is a large, khaki color with a nice plaid lining. The shell is polyester and the lining is cotton. I bought this new last year and wore it a fair amount last spring/summer but its just too big for me now. I'd like to get *$30 shipped* out of it.

Next I've got an fully-lined two-button, undarted (the elusive two-button sack?) blazer from Eljo's at UVA. Its somewhere between a 40 and 42. I measured it as a 42 but it feels a little smaller than that. Either way its too big for me. The jacket is in great shape with the exception of the second button on the front of the coat, its hanging on by one thread. Here are the measurements and pictures:

chest: 21"
shoulders: 19"
length: 31.5"
arm: 25"
*
SOLD!*

Next up I've got a navy corbin sports coat (maybe an orphaned suit jacket). Its partially-lined and in good shape with no major flaws that I saw. The size on this one is closer to a 40R. Here are the measurements and pictures:

chest: 20"
shoulder: 19"
length: 29.5"
arm: 23.25"

I'd like *$15 shipped* for it.

Next I've got two unmarked sack suits. One is navy and one is medium gray. They appear to have both been owned by the same gentleman as the measurements are very similar. Both are lighter weight and only partially-lined. The gray jacket has a small tear in the back that I've pictured. Here are the measurements (same for both) and pictures:

Chest: 20"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 30"
Arm: 24"
Waist: 32-34"
Inseam: 28"

First the gray suit:

the small tear:

the pants (they also have suspender buttons already sewn in):

2" cuff!

The navy suit:

the only distinguishing feature on these suits is the yellow/gold trim on the lining:

the pants (no suspender buttons and only a 1.5" cuff):

I'd like *$25 shipped* for each suit or *$40 shipped* for the pair.

I know my pictures aren't the best so if anyone has something they want to see please let me know. The same goes for measurements, let me know what you want and I'll do my best. I don't have much experience with suits or sports coats yet so I'm sorry if there are some details I'm leaving out but I'll try to answer any questions.

Just send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Joe Tradly

GT Guy, great stuff!

FYI: To determine jacket size, double chest measurement and subtract 3-4". So, a jacket that measures 21" armpit to armpit is probably a size 38 or 39. (21 x 2 = 42 - 4 = 38). 

JB


----------



## forestcarter

Sweetness said:


> Johnson and Murphy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers - 9 1/2 D
> 
> Pretty good condition except for the inside heal on both shoes is worn down, so a good polish should recolor it.
> 
> I think $30 + shipping is pretty reasonable.


sent PM. I'll take them if still here.


----------



## tripreed

In case anyone is interested, I picked up 40L shawl collar tuxedo from the thrift store the other week. I thought AlanC might be able to make use of it, but it was a little long on him. However, it is surprisingly nice; it appears to be canvassed (based on AlanC's assessment), has a functioning flower hole on the lapel (which seem to be rare nowadays, especially on a shawl collar), and it looks like it might even be midnight blue (references to this can be found in Flusser's "Dressing the Man"). It is darted and the pants have pleats, but it is pretty nice and I thought I would offer it up on here before I took it back to the thrift store. Pictures and measurements can be provided upon request, I just don't have any on hand. I'm asking $35, shipped with UPS.


----------



## jml90

R_Ingber said:


> If anyone is thrifting and finds BB OCBDs in 17" 32/33 (Blue, White, Stripes), let me know I would love to get a few. Since I am a first year college student I cant have my car here in Albany and it is difficult for me to go thrifting, since none of my older friends do.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


On a serious note try Land's End they're OCBD to price ratio is great.


----------



## KMP

I picked up a pair of Allen Edmonds Macneils in tan Size 9 1/2 C. These are pretty old but are in surprisingly great condition. These are heavy country looking wingtips. The sole is almost twice as thick as any of my current AEs. The heels on both are splitting a little and just need to be re-glued. $20 shipped


----------



## JordanW

KMP said:


> I picked up a pair of Allen Edmonds Macneils in tan Size 9 1/2 C. These are pretty old but are in surprisingly great condition. These are heavy country looking wingtips. The sole is almost twice as thick as any of my current AEs. The heels on both are splitting a little and just need to be re-glued. $20 shipped


I'm interested KMP, although I can't seem to find any pictures of these in tan. Could you snap a quick photo and post it?


----------



## JordanW

JordanW said:


> Hello all. I'm doing a little closet cleaning. I figured I would give my fellow forum members first shot before these go up on ebay. Please excuse the chipping paint on my door; I've been meaning to get the landlord on that.
> 
> Everything is in perfect condition unless noted. All shirts are *$19*. Barn Jacket is *$30*. Cole Haan Mocs are *$45*. Madras Pants are *$12*. Shipping....let's say $3.50 per shirt/pants, $5 for the Barn Jacket and $7 for the shoes.
> 
> *All offers considered. Trade offers welcome as well!
> 
> Madras Looking Pants Size 32/30, 41" Outseam. They are 100% cotton and have a lightweight, broadcloth appearance. They are from American Eagle *twitch*. There is an American Eagle tag on the back right pocket that can be easily seam split.
> 
> *
> *BB Knit Polo Size Medium - 22 1/2" Underarm to Underarm
> *
> 
> *L. L. Bean OCBD Size 15 - 33 - Underarm to Underarm Measurement 21 3/4" This shirt has been dried so it may be a little smaller than15 - 33. If any additional measurements are needed please let me know.
> 
> Polo Blake Style Flannel Size Medium - Underarm to Underarm Measuremes 25" The pictures make this shirt appear to have a purple tint. Colors are dark hunter, dark red and navy.
> 
> Polo Blake Style **Olive/Red Plaid **Size Medium** (picture makes the red appear to have a purple tint but it is a true red) - Underarm to Underarm Measures 24 1/2
> 
> L. L. Bean Barn **Jacket **Greenish Brown Size Large - Two Small Holes in Lining Under the Right Cuff. Otherwise, perfect condition.
> 
> Cole Haan Mocs Size 8.5 M - Excellent Condition Almost New
> 
> *


Getting desperate. Any reasonable offers will do.


----------



## KMP

JordanW said:


> I'm interested KMP, although I can't seem to find any pictures of these in tan. Could you snap a quick photo and post it?


They are a dark tan, maybe even light brown. Perhaps thats why they weren't easy to find. They do seem to be old, so that could be it as well.


----------



## nerdykarim

J&M "Crown Aristocraft" Wingtips, made in USA


































Excellent Condition. The lacing is a little crooked on the left shoe. An excellent workhorse business shoe, IMO.
Size 8. Comes with box and bags. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

I'll be listing these on Style Forum and Andy's sale page in the next couple days, but wanted to give you guys the heads up.


----------



## RJATL

KMP said:


> They are a dark tan, maybe even light brown. Perhaps thats why they weren't easy to find. They do seem to be old, so that could be it as well.
> 
> I bought a pair of dark tan Macneils in scotch grain/pebble grain in 96. They later discontinued offering the Macneil in that leather.


----------



## AlanC

Those MacNeils are old school, competing with the Florsheim Kenmoor longwings. Great looking shoes.

And somebody needs to jump on those J&Ms that Karim is offering. They literally don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## AsherNM

Orvis Yellow Unhemmed Islander Twill, 32 waist, new with tags - $10 shipped. Slash pockets, zip fly, clasp closure,
Here it is on the Orvis site, but not in yellow, .
Their color is akin to these ( ), albeit a tad whiter and a slight bit more faded (i.e., less luminous/bright), if my monitor is correctly adjusted. In short, a pale-ish, somewhat faded, yellow.

Color (roughly):









Model:


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> Those MacNeils are old school, competing with the Florsheim Kenmoor longwings. Great looking shoes.


Great for stompin' some dandies.


----------



## gtguyzach

Gray Patagonia Fleece *$15 shipped*

This is the older, snap front/pocket model. I picked it up a few weeks ago but the large is just too big for me and I found a medium on eBay so time to send this one off to someone else. It's in really good shape except for a small discoloration on the front (see the picture).

It's marked a large and here are the measurements:

Shoulders: 20.5"
Length: 25.5"
Chest: 24"
arm: 22"

For reference, I'm 6' with a generally wear a 38-40 jacket and this was too big on me. I'd say if you are in the 42-44 range this would be perfect.

Here are the pictures:

Here's the small spot (left of the penny):

The spot is on the front, a little more than 2/3 the way down the fleece. I didn't notice it until I got it home. It's almost more of a texture change than a color thing.

Let me know if you have any questions or want any more pictures. Send me a PM if you are interested. Also, I've got some other stuff for sale a few posts up (jacket and two suits).

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Untilted

the patagonia fleece rules in my school.

cant figure out why it's attractive at all.


----------



## gtguyzach

Warm but still breathes well, looks good with jeans or with khakis and its 100% recycled for those that care. Really its a functional piece of clothing that I think looks good too. 

Some would argue that its also a very preppy item (post-OPH but before A&F took over and created the torn to shreds look). I tend to agree but maybe thats because they were very popular at my small, private prep school (mid to late 90's).


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Bills Dixie Wale Cords--Size 35 waist/unhemmed NWT
> Style is M2 (flat front)
> Color is Tobacco (a Rustish color)
> Beautiful pants in a fine wale cordoroy--very light weight
> 
> $40 shipped Priority Mail (I eBayed them for $45)
> 
> AE "Stockbridge" Moc Split Toe shoe
> Black Calf/Rubber Sole
> Size 9.5 D
> 
> Nice shoe, but too big. I'm a size 9
> 
> $30 shipped Priority Mail
> 
> PM me for pics of either. Lands End Harris Tweed jacket still available also...
> 
> TT


Okay, I'm slashing prices on all merchandise...

Bills Dixie Wales, AE Stockbridge--$25 each
Lands End Harris Tweed--$20

PM me for pics/more info...

TT


----------



## Untilted

I agree that they are considered preppy at most colleges. So are the northface jackets. 

I bet the patagonia fleece+khakis combo is considered preppier than the tweed sack+khakis combo. These days, tweed sack+khakis combo looks nerdy on college campuses.


----------



## TradTeacher

I love my Patagonia fleece. It gets much use out on my farm on those cold mornings when I have to feed the horses, take the dogs out, get the paper, etc. I'd actually like to have a snap-T like the one Zach has for sale, but that one is probably a size too big for me...

TT


----------



## Thomas

Patagonia doesn’t fall under the trad category, but it’s definitely preppy.

I wear their fleeces all the time on chilly days and switch to an arcteryx hardshell on days when it’s too cold for a fleece.

Articles of clothing such as this is one of the things that separates the trads from the preps.


----------



## Cleveland Brown

*Anybody need a pair of black tassels 9EEE?*

I have a pair of Footjoy model 75309, similar to those posted in the thread "Ode to the Tassel Loafer."

I bought these about 2 years ago on clearance. I am usually a 9D or 9E. These are triple E, and I've been wearing some serious insoles. Now, I've decided to skip this nonsense and buy some shoes that fit properly. I like them, and have been searching the web for a new pair in the same model. I have found tan but no black.

Please send me a PM if you are interested, and I will send them to you.

If no takers, then I will put them in with the batch for Goodwill.


----------



## JohnMS

*Pricing update on Allen Edmonds Canton shoes, size 8D*

For complete pictures, see post #262 of this thread.

Price reduced to $39, which includes shipping to the continental USA. Buyer must pay with PayPal verified address account.

TREES NOT INCLUDED

I don't know whether this belongs in the thrift exchange or the sales forum so I'll put it in both for now. These shoes are not really thrift shoes as I am the original owner, but recently I've had to move up a half size in Allen-Edmonds shoes and want these to go to someone who can use them more than me.

These shoes were purchased from the Allen-Edmonds store in Port Washington, WI and are not factory seconds.

The shoe is the Allen-Edmonds Canton, size 8D, on the #1 last. They are made in medium brown grain calf. Vibram soles that are original from the factory, not an after-market sole.

There is some slight lifting at the toe of the shoe (the tip of the sole - see picture #8), but I have sent shoes into AE before that have lifted and they have fixed them for me at no cost. Another option they have given me in the past is Barge cement to fix the slight lifting.

I have more pictures if needed. PM me as needed.


----------



## AlanC

JohnMS said:


> I don't know whether this belongs in the thrift exchange or the sales forum so I'll put it in both for now. These shoes are not really thrift shoes as I am the original owner....


Consider them thrift, you're just bypassing the thrift store. Listing them in both places is fine as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jml90

Anybody a 13A? I've got MacNeils in dark brown pebble.
Any interest and I'll elaborate.


----------



## Duck

*Three Items*

I am the original owner of these items. Everything is in great shape with no stains, tears, etc.. The Eddie Bauer madras (not patch) shorts are a little snug, the two shirts have been worn only once but I have lost weight in that area. The J. Crew shirt is a non traditional pink, spread collar size large. It is a great shirt for the summer. The B2 shirt is not 346, I purchased last summer at the Richmond B2, OCBD and is non-non iron, size 17 1/2 - 33. Hope that you like them. I would rather trade a few items (bow ties,neck ties whatever),but I will sell them. All prices below include shipping.

Shorts - $10
J Crew - $10
B2 OCBD $10

Send me a PM about payment or trade. Cheers

https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010081br5.jpg

https://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010083pv4.jpg

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010087ec0.jpg

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010086jf6.jpg

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010089yn9.jpg

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010088ho9.jpg


----------



## xragman

*Need a little help*

I am in desperate need of a Navy Blazer! 3/2, with lower patch and flap, and with a little luck, patch breast pocket. 44R. If any one happens to see one that I keep missing on ebay or anywhere else, I would like to know.


----------



## Untilted

xragman said:


> I am in desperate need of a Navy Blazer! 3/2, with lower patch and flap, and with a little luck, patch breast pocket. 44R. If any one happens to see one that I keep missing on ebay or anywhere else, I would like to know.


BB 3-2 blazer in your size.


----------



## egadfly

*USA-made Weejuns, 9D*

I bought these shoes from AlanC but, alas, they are too small for me.

These are the USA-made Weejuns, in burgundy brush-off finish, with the standard styling (no heel counter pinch). Good condition, with expected wear to uppers and soles.

Asking $30 shipped. PM me if interested.



















For what it's worth, I've discovered that while I wear a 9 in the Alden LHS, I need a 9.5 in these shoes. Your mileage may vary, of course, but I wouldn't recommend these for anyone on the large side of size 9.

[Shoe trees not included. Thanks to AlanC for the pics.]

EGF


----------



## egadfly

*Timberland boat shoes, 9M*

These are NWT Timberland boat shoes, size 9M. They are the standard two-eyelet model in "root beer" brown.

I picked these up from a reputable eBay seller, but the fit is not good for me, so I'm letting them go.

Retail is around $100, I think. Asking $45 shipped.













​PM me if interested.

EGF


----------



## tripreed

I picked up these pinwhale cords a little while ago but they didn't really work for me. They are Corbin "Spicebox Corduroys." The waist is 39" and the length is 32" (uncuffed) and they can be let out around 3". I'm asking $20 shipped with UPS. Let me know if you need any other pictures or measurements. 

Note: the spot on the pants is not a bleach mark, but looks like dirt/mud that appears that it could easily be washed out.


----------



## egadfly

*Update*

The Weejuns are on hold, pending payment. Thanks to all those that responded.

EGF



egadfly said:


> I bought these shoes from AlanC but, alas, they are too small for me.
> 
> These are the USA-made Weejuns, in burgundy brush-off finish, with the standard styling (no heel counter pinch). Good condition, with expected wear to uppers and soles.
> 
> Asking $30 shipped. PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I've discovered that while I wear a 9 in the Alden LHS, I need a 9.5 in these shoes. Your mileage may vary, of course, but I wouldn't recommend these for anyone on the large side of size 9.
> 
> [Shoe trees not included. Thanks to AlanC for the pics.]
> 
> EGF


----------



## wnh

I've got a couple of things here I'd like to get rid of. I'll accept PayPal.

The first is a pair of Bills M2 chamois cloth in the nubuck color, size 34 unhemmed. I bought them off eBay, factory seconds, but have found nothing wrong with them. The color just doesn't work for me, which is why I want to move them along. All I want is to get back what I paid for them. Asking *$45 shipped* in the CONUS.

The second item is a Paul Stuart size 16x36 dress shirt. I wear a 16x35 in most everything else, and honestly this seems to fit the same way. I thrifted the shirt, but it's still in good condition. The only problem that I can see is that the buttons need to be replaced. One picture shows the left sleeve, whose cuff button has been replaced and whose gauntlet button is missing half of itself. Most of the buttons on the placket are cracked, I'm guessing from the dry cleaner. But again, other than this, I can find nothing wrong. I would like to recoup my money for this, too. Asking *$10 shipped* in the CONUS.


----------



## John Calvin

*Polo Ralph Lauren Skinny Ties*

Two skinny neckties:

1. * Polo Ralph Lauren (Skinny) Scottish Tartan Wool Tie* New with tags, which read: "Hand Made in Italy 100% Wool." Red plaid. Standard 57" length, 3" width at largest point. Asking $25 shipped.

2. * Polo Ralph Lauren (Skinny) Knit Silk Tie * New with tags, which read: "Hand Made in Italy 100% Silk." Navy blue with square end. Standard 57" length, 2 1/4" width at largest point. Asking $25 shipped.


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm reducing THESE brand new J. Crew canvas slip-on's to $10 shipped CONUS. PM me for details.

I'm reducing THIS pair of USA-made Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft wingtips to $30 shipped CONUS. These shoes retail for $350 and are at least on par with today's Alden and Allen-Edmonds in quality. They're in excellent condition--PM me for details or more pictures.

I also have a pair of Allen-Edmonds _Richmond_ longwings for sale, size 8.5D (on the 7 last). They are, unfortunately, not made of shell cordovan but are made of a very substantial black polished cobbler. These are also priced at $30 shipped CONUS. Feel free to PM me for more pics.

To sweeten the deal, the first buyer of either pair of wingtips will receive a pair of Rochester shoe trees with their shoes (their basic model).

The Allen-Edmonds _Richmond_:


----------



## Danny

Danny said:


> Hi all! I have a nice Brooks Brothers 346 Glen plaid wool suit that doesn't fit me anymore. The color is a nice brown/grey. Reminds me of a tweed color. The photo below of a closeup of the jacket tag shows the color best I believe.
> 
> It's a 40R jacket with trousers that are about a 32" waist and 30" inseam. The jacket is 3/2. I am guessing it's late 60s vintage from the cut and workmanship, but it's possible I am wrong. I am not the original owner. The details are 25" sleeves from shoulder to cuff. 32" jacket length from top of collar to bottom of jacket down the center of the back. Trouser cuffs are the trad standard of course...1.75" Thanks for looking. I am asking $65 shipped.
> 
> Also for those of you who partake in the croc...a light pink lacoste polo size M.
> 
> I wear a medium in most things, this fits me fine, similar to custom fit RL polos. It does hug you a little, not cut baggy. It is unusual in that it has the patch pocket in front with a bigger croc than usual on the front.
> 
> $25 shipped.
> 
> https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1892du3.jpg
> https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1890ca6.jpg
> https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1891lv5.jpg
> https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1850qw6.jpg
> https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1849go1.jpg
> https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1848gb1.jpg
> https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1847mj3.jpg
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1844zu5.jpg


Just a bump for these items. I'll lower the prices, lacoste shirt to $20, suit to $55.

Danny


----------



## egadfly

I'd like to move these out, so I'm dropping the price to $35 shipped. PM me if interested.



egadfly said:


> These are NWT Timberland boat shoes, size 9M. They are the standard two-eyelet model in "root beer" brown.
> 
> I picked these up from a reputable eBay seller, but the fit is not good for me, so I'm letting them go.
> 
> Retail is around $100, I think. Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


EGF


----------



## John Calvin

The Scottish red plaid tie has sold. I'm lowering the price on the skinny navy knit tie to $20 shipped. JC



John Calvin said:


> Two skinny neckties:
> 
> 1. * Polo Ralph Lauren (Skinny) Scottish Tartan Wool Tie* New with tags, which read: "Hand Made in Italy 100% Wool." Red plaid. Standard 57" length, 3" width at largest point. Asking $25 shipped.
> 
> 2. * Polo Ralph Lauren (Skinny) Knit Silk Tie * New with tags, which read: "Hand Made in Italy 100% Silk." Navy blue with square end. Standard 57" length, 2 1/4" width at largest point. Asking $25 shipped.


----------



## shuman

Polo (blue label) Ralph Lauren tweed sportcoat. 2 button double-vented. Camel/tan crowsfoot pattern. Measures 40 around chest, so I figure its a 36-38 Long in size. Doesnt look worn at all. Armpit sheilds are like new. Small tear inside lining at vents, but doesnt affect outside of jacket. I will get tear fixed. 

PM me reasonable offer. You small thin guys are so lucky!!!


----------



## Joe Tradly

*42 S BB Sack*

Anyone interested in this? It's a great suit, old style 346, classic charcoal sack. I'd call it a 42, and based on measuring the jacket length, I'd call it a short, or at best a short-regular. Trousers are about 38 if not 37 in the waist and 30 in length, expansion to 3" (note, no cuffs).

You can see what I paid, I'm looking for $55 with shipping.

I'm done with Ebay.


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> Anyone interested in this? It's a great suit, old style 346, classic charcoal sack. I'd call it a 42, and based on measuring the jacket length, I'd call it a short, or at best a short-regular. Trousers are about 38 if not 37 in the waist and 30 in length, expansion to 3" (note, no cuffs).
> 
> You can see what I paid, I'm looking for $55 with shipping.
> 
> I'm done with Ebay.


Looks like eBay removed the listing.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Joe Tradly said:


> Anyone interested in this? It's a great suit, old style 346, classic charcoal sack. I'd call it a 42, and based on measuring the jacket length, I'd call it a short, or at best a short-regular. Trousers are about 38 if not 37 in the waist and 30 in length, expansion to 3" (note, no cuffs).
> 
> You can see what I paid, I'm looking for $55 with shipping.
> 
> I'm done with Ebay.


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Tradly said:


>


What about this suit was so bad that it caused you to give up Ebay. There must be a good story there.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AldenPyle said:


> What about this suit was so bad that it caused you to give up Ebay. There must be a good story there.


It's just the third suit in a row that I've bought and either taken a chance on and it didn't fit, or the measurements from the seller were wrong. Just a little frustrated, but not really giving up the bay.

JB


----------



## Connemara

Cool suit, Joe. I've been searching for two years and still have not found a solid charcoal suit.

Oh, to be normal sized...


----------



## Joe Tradly

Connemara said:


> Cool suit, Joe. I've been searching for two years and still have not found a solid charcoal suit.
> 
> Oh, to be normal sized...


And don't think that I "tried" to justify it to myself that it fit! Oh yeah, Tradly, you'll lose that weight. Uh huh.

JB


----------



## TradTeacher

So, Familyman brought up the concept of "rich uncle" thrifting among those of us on the board about a month or so ago. I think that this is a great idea, especially for those who, like me, don't have kids yet to pass items down to but would rather give them to someone willing to put them to use now. I passed a BB white OCBD on to Familyman for a nominal shipping fee. He passed along a pair of Bills and, amazingly, a pair of 986s.

To keep the spirit of this going, I offer up the following: a pair of *Bass Dirty Bucs, size 9.5 D*. These are nearly brand-new; they've been worn once by me but only in the house. They are not the USA-made version, but the China-produced variety. Still, a pretty nice shoe that may fill a hole for someone here looking for bucks (and, as is evidenced by recent threads, these are starting to become in demand). All I'll ask for is $5 to cover Priority Shipping. I will email pics if anyone needs them but, come on, they're free!

PM me for interest. First taker gets them...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

Well, that didn't take long. Bucs are gone. I may have some more stuff coming up later in the week, however...

TT


----------



## vwguy

TradTeacher said:


> Well, that didn't take long. Bucs are gone. I may have some more stuff coming up later in the week, however...
> 
> TT


Doh! I am a 9 1/2 so I'll be keeping my eyes peeled 

Brian


----------



## AlanC

Hilton trousers SOLD. AE Camerons still available.

Norman Hilton 'gentlemen's trousers', charcoal wool (see second picture for truer representation of the dark charcoal), plain front, mid-light weight. These are wardrobe staples, and a good weight for spring-fall wear. Waist ~33.5" (~1" to let) x 27.5" (with ~1.5" + cuffs if desired). There is a missing button on the left rear pocket, an easy fix. The spot that appears in the first pic is not on the trousers. I don't know where it came from. Asking $25 delivered (Paypal please); they would retail for 10x that.

Allen Edmonds Camerons, sized *9C*, however I found them a bit small. I believe they would fit an *8.5* without problem. Asking $25 delivered (Paypal please).

These are wonderfully styled fullstraps. I wish they fit me well enough to keep.

I will also piggyback a linen hemstitched pocket square to the buyer for an additional $10 if interested.


----------



## AlanC

I'll give the Trad forum first stab at this. It's a fantastic Brooks Brothers raincoat, single breasted balmacaan style with hidden buttons and raglan sleeves; it's beltless, and has a wool/nylon zip out lining. Since it has raglan sleeves shoulder and sleeve measurements are difficult, but measured as shirt sleeves (from center of back to end of sleeves) they come to a 35/36". From bottom of collar it measures about 45". It's tagged a *42L*. Chest measures to ~47"

There are a couple of wear smudges on it that I'm sure would come out with a freshening up at the dry cleaners. The coat is in excellent shape overall.

The closest equivalent currently sells on the Brooks website for $700.

$60 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please.

I will also piggyback a linen hemstitched pocket square to the buyer for an additional $10 if interested.


----------



## egadfly

*Brooks balmacaan*

^ For what it's worth, I have one of these and it is tremendous.

$60 is a _steal_.

EGF


----------



## mainy

Here are some things I figured the forum might have interest in -

1. Brooks Brothers jacket, 19.5" Pit to pit, 18" shoulder to shoulder, 24.5" sleeve. Tagged a 40R. Darted, leather buttons (2 front, 2 on each sleeve), single center back vent. Brooksgate line. Looks like new, $30.
pic
pic2
pic3

2. Tweed Huntington jacket. "Castleisland" tweed. Tagged 42S. 21" Pit to pit, 18.5" shoulder to shoulder, 22 1/2 sleeve. This is a short jacket, as you can tell by the sleeve measurement. True trad jacket, 3 button front with the roll lapel, no darts, single center back vent. 2 button sleeves, $35
pic1
pic2
pic3
pic4
pic5
pic6

I also have a Burberry Prorsum blazer, but I won't list it here as I'm not sure it's trad enough (2 button and darted) 

Other items:

3 pairs of Blue Label Ralph Lauren Polo flannel 100% wool pants. Unlined, heavy weight, these are awesome pants. One is tagged made in Italy, so I'm assuming they all are. The two brown pairs are the same design, the black pair is not. They are pleated (arg!) and have cuffs.

sizing:
Dark Brown - 39" Waist, 32" inseam
Black - 34", 30" inseam
Light brown - 30" waist, 34" inseam

dark brown 1
dark brown 2
black
black2
light brown2
light brown3
light brown4
These are really great pants, $30 for any pair. The pics don't do'em justice, nor do they really reflect their true colors. The black ones have the plain back pockets.

Also, Brooks Brothers 100% cotton shirt. Button down collar, really casual, I would say it's an off white / light gray. It's been worn, has it's previous owners name on the inside of the bottom front. Not an issue. 8 bucks.

I also have about 10 Talbott / B2 ties for sale, but I won't post them in this thread. I'll have those for sale over at SF, have way too many ties. Oh, also this really awesome Pendleton wool jacket in a 38 that I'm still debating over whether to keep or not. I might post it up tonight if I decide to sell it...it's KILLER :aportnoy:

PM me if you want anything / need more info and we will figure out shipping costs, I hope somebody wants this stuff!


----------



## AsherNM

Connemara said:


> Cool suit, Joe. I've been searching for two years and still have not found a solid charcoal suit.
> 
> Oh, to be normal sized...


Oh dear. I was hoping to find a dark suit in time for a wedding a couple months from now on ebay.

If anyone comes across a 38-40R trad navy or charcoal suit, unhemmed or room for cuffs and a 33.5"+ inseam, 32-34 waist, please message me.


----------



## mainy

Also might be of interest to somebody: Came across a double breasted Brooks Brothers lined raincoat / trench coat the other day, beige coloured. Needs a button replaced, and the seam is tore at the armpit. I am going to fit that soon though and it will be better than new. Size is... 36R. Still a bit too big for me. If somebody might be interested in this, let me know.

Also have a 2 piece Brooks Bros sack suit, dark pattern, Golden Fleece, 3 button roll lapel, cuffed pants, etc. Missing the top button. I'm going to try to replace it, or just sell it as is. I'm thinking its around a 39-40R, I'll post pics and measurements later today. Small snag hole on the pants by the end of the zipper flap, but probably will be covered up by the jacket most of the time anyway. Would be a good trad beater suit. Pants are 34/30, Jacket is Shoulder to shoulder 18", pit to pit 20 1/2", Sleeve 24". Jacket could possibly be worn as a separate. $35+Ship if anybody wants it.

suit1
suit2
suit3
suit4
suit5


----------



## tsweetland

I won this 38R 3/2 harris tweed sack on ebay, but I bought a brown tweed sack at the Press sale the other day, so I don't really need this one. I haven't paid for it yet, so I'll offer it to anyone here who wants it....


----------



## AlanC

I just picked up a pair of Bill's Khakis M2 plain front 32" x 28.5", hemmed with a 1.5" cuff. They're a rich tobacco type color. Asking $25 delivered. They're in _excellent_ condition. Pics forthcoming.

The Camerons below are also still available, and I'll slash the price to $20 delivered.



AlanC said:


> Allen Edmonds Camerons, sized *9C*, however I found them a bit small. I believe they would fit an *8.5* without problem. Asking $25 delivered (Paypal please).
> 
> These are wonderfully styled fullstraps. I wish they fit me well enough to keep.
> 
> I will also piggyback a linen hemstitched pocket square to the buyer for an additional $10 if interested.


----------



## gtguyzach

These three items are still available. Asher, one of those suits might work for you if the pants aren't too short.



gtguyzach said:


> Alright guys, spring cleaning time for my closet! (I know its not technically spring yet but hey, its warm enough to be spring in Atlanta). I've got several items that are two big for me now, bought at a thrift store/ebay and don't fit, or just don't wear them.
> 
> Next up I've got a navy corbin sports coat (maybe an orphaned suit jacket). Its partially-lined and in good shape with no major flaws that I saw. The size on this one is closer to a 40R. Here are the measurements and pictures:
> 
> chest: 20"
> shoulder: 19"
> length: 29.5"
> arm: 23.25"
> 
> I'd like *$15 shipped* for it.
> 
> Next I've got two unmarked sack suits. One is navy and one is medium gray. They appear to have both been owned by the same gentleman as the measurements are very similar. Both are lighter weight and only partially-lined. The gray jacket has a small tear in the back that I've pictured. Here are the measurements (same for both) and pictures:
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length: 30"
> Arm: 24"
> Waist: 32-34"
> Inseam: 28"
> 
> First the gray suit:
> 
> the small tear:
> 
> the pants (they also have suspender buttons already sewn in):
> 
> 2" cuff!
> 
> The navy suit:
> 
> the only distinguishing feature on these suits is the yellow/gold trim on the lining:
> 
> the pants (no suspender buttons and only a 1.5" cuff):
> 
> I'd like *$25 shipped* for each suit or *$40 shipped* for the pair.
> 
> I know my pictures aren't the best so if anyone has something they want to see please let me know. The same goes for measurements, let me know what you want and I'll do my best. I don't have much experience with suits or sports coats yet so I'm sorry if there are some details I'm leaving out but I'll try to answer any questions.
> 
> Just send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> I just picked up a pair of Bill's Khakis M2 plain front 32" x 28.5", hemmed with a 1.5" cuff. They're a rich tobacco type color. Asking $25 delivered. They're in _excellent_ condition. Pics forthcoming.


Here are the pics, second picture more indicative of true color:


----------



## Untilted

these are chamois pants.


----------



## AlanC

I have three NWT RL Polo ribbon belts, Made in the USA. You can see the retail prices of $45 and $40 in the second picture. 

I'm asking $20 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please.

From L to R, they are Small, Large & Extra Large:





The Bills Khakis above are still available.


----------



## AsherNM

AlanC said:


> I have three NWT RL Polo ribbon belts, Made in the USA. You can see the retail prices of $45 and $40 in the second picture.
> 
> I'm asking $20 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> From L to R, they are Small, Large & Extra Large:


What waist sizes do Small, Large and Extra Large correspond to?


----------



## AlanC

Well, good question. I'm a 34" waist and have a size Medium that I kept for myself. I would say a Small would correspond to approximately a 30"-32", Large to approximately a 36"-38" and XLarge ~40". 

Of course, it depends on how long you want the excess belt to be. There are no holes.


----------



## gtguyzach

Alan, on the small green belt, is that a navy or a black trim? I can't tell on my monitor.

Thanks.


----------



## familyman

tsweetland said:


> I won this 38R 3/2 harris tweed sack on ebay, but I bought a brown tweed sack at the Press sale the other day, so I don't really need this one. I haven't paid for it yet, so I'll offer it to anyone here who wants it....


Any chance this coat is canvassed instead of fused? 
Nice looking jacket indeed.


----------



## AlanC

gtguyzach said:


> Alan, on the small green belt, is that a navy or a black trim? I can't tell on my monitor.
> 
> Thanks.


Navy trim. It is hard to tell on there, I agree.


----------



## AlanC

Okay, let's move these out--$15 delivered for the belts.

*Bills are sold and sizes Small & Large belts are sold, both pending payment.*



AlanC said:


> I have three NWT RL Polo ribbon belts, Made in the USA. You can see the retail prices of $45 and $40 in the second picture.
> 
> I'm asking $20 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> From L to R, they are Small, Large & Extra Large:
> 
> The Bills Khakis above are still available.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

AlanC said:


> Okay, let's move these out--$15 delivered for the belts. I'll knock the Bills down to $20.


That is a great deal on the belts. I really like the square rings and the thickness of the Polo ribbon belts. Sadly, I have too many belts already myself. I would recommend them though, although maybe not the seller (just kidding. bad attempt at humor).


----------



## Connemara

I have a nice selection of Trad neckties (Brooks Bros., Cable Car Clothiers, etc., almost all made in England) over at SF. PM me if you're interested.

https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=32934&highlight=necktie


----------



## AlanC

The XL belt above is still available.


----------



## wnh

Update: The Bills chamois cloth I posted a page or so ago are sold, and the Paul Stuart shirt is no longer available.


----------



## Smokey

I think that I'd like to get in on this.
I wear a:
40L (sometimes a 42L)
34 waist
11 M shoe
15x34-35 shirt

I'm in grad school, so I'm looking for anything cheap.


----------



## Connemara

*Brooks blazer (3/2 sack)*

Up for grabs is this nice Brooks (Brooksgate) sack blazer. All the usual details...three patch pockets, two buttons per sleeve, single vent, natural shoulder, etc. As you can see, the jacket is wrinkled a bit from storage, but the condition is flawless.

It measures out to about a 34S, but if you're a bit slimmer and shorter than me (36S) you should manage to fit into it.

Price is *$47 shipped OR BEST OFFER* in the CONUS.

Measurements:
Chest: 36"
Shoulder (seam to seam): 16"
Length (bottom of collar down): 28.5"
Sleeve length (shoulder seam down): 23" with about 1.5" to let.

Pics (please note that the spots in the first/second pics are from my camera):


----------



## vwguy

If anyone comes across some 17.5 x 35 Brooks OCBDs in white, blue or blue & white stripe that are still in good shape please let me know.

Brian


----------



## chobochobo

tsweetland said:


> I won this 38R 3/2 harris tweed sack on ebay, but I bought a brown tweed sack at the Press sale the other day, so I don't really need this one. I haven't paid for it yet, so I'll offer it to anyone here who wants it....


I'd have loved this if it was the colour of the first photo but I suspect the others are more representative...


----------



## Connemara

FWIW, I'm willing to go quite a bit lower on the Brooks sack. PM me with a price if you're at all interested.


----------



## Foghorn

The coat is nice, but not a sack, check out the seams on the front. Brooksgate was rarely cut as a sack,
F


----------



## Connemara

Foghorn said:


> The coat is nice, but not a sack, check out the seams on the front. Brooksgate was rarely cut as a sack,
> F


Ah hah, good point Fog. I didn't look closely. Oops!


----------



## Connemara

*Trad Ties for Sale*

Here are two nice ties I'm willing to part with. The first is a Talbott BoC...very thick print that ties a GREAT knot. Color is burgundy with blue florals and white dots. The second is a vintage Brooks Brothers woven, absolutely gorgeous. Tan /navy/reddish pink stripes. The Brooks label fell off on the back, but it is 100% guaranteed to be BB. I purchased it along with a very large lot of vintage Brooks ties, each of them woven or printed in England (they were purchased over a period of about 3 years, I am told).

Price on both is *$13 shipped* or *$20 shipped* if you purchase them together.


----------



## TradTeacher

Okay, lots to offer you guys. I can email you pics of any of these items if you will just send me a PM...

Bass Weejuns **SOLD**
Cordovan color/Size 9.5 Med.
These are New/Old Stock; They've never been worn and are the USA-made variety. They are beautiful and waiting to be worn (I already have a pair).

$35 shipped **SOLD (pending payment)**
=======================================================

Sebago Docksides boat shoes
Med. Brown w/ Brown sole/Size 9.5 Med.
These are the USA-made Sebago's boat shoes that are almost impossible to find now. I've only had them for six months, so they have some wear but not too much. 

$30 shipped
=======================================================

Converse Jack Purcell
Navy/Size 9
These are New/Old Stock, USA-made Purcell's. I have only worn them three times, each time with socks. These are pristine and are popular with some here on the Forum.

$25 shipped
=======================================================

Bills Brushed Twills
Dark Brown (not sure of color name; bark, perhaps)/Size 35 waist
These are NWT and unhemmed. The brushed twill is on both the outside and inside of the pants, making them supremely comfortable. 

$35 shipped

Any questions/pictures/etc. can be taken care of through a PM. Thanks, guys...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Markh58

AlanC said:


> I just picked up a pair of Bill's Khakis M2 plain front 32" x 28.5", hemmed with a 1.5" cuff. They're a rich tobacco type color. Asking $25 delivered. They're in _excellent_ condition. Pics forthcoming.
> 
> The Camerons below are also still available, and I'll slash the price to $20 delivered.


AlanC,
If they're stilll available Would you send me a pic of the AE Camerons? I wear 8.5 sounds like they'll fit. 
Thanks,


----------



## spinlps

NWT PRL Olive Wool Trousers. Plain front, no cuff, 36 x32. Picked these up last year and they never around to alterations so out they go. $30 ppd in the US.


BB Grey Herringbone Tweed 3R2 Sack. 46R-ish, two button sleeve. $25ppd in the US.
Shoulder to shoulder - 20
Chest (armpit to armpit) - 23.5
Length (bottom of collar down) - 31
Sleeve (shoulder down) - 25.5

Flashed...

Crappy lighting...

Details...

...and we close with another crappy pic


----------



## spinlps

*Madras Bowties*

Two models available. $7 each or both for $10ppd.

First up, a Robert Talbott model:

Next, one from Ferrel Reid:


----------



## Duck

spinlps said:


> Two models available. $7 each or both for $10ppd.
> 
> First up, a Robert Talbott model:
> 
> Next, one from Ferrel Reid:


I will take them. Info PM me


----------



## Untilted

darn it, one step too late. Would you mind leaving one for me, Duck? It's my birthday.


----------



## spinlps

Both ties are sold pending payment. Based on the #of PM's I received, I should have picked up all of the bowties, not just the spring ones.



spinlps said:


> Two models available. $7 each or both for $10ppd.
> 
> First up, a Robert Talbott model:
> 
> Next, one from Ferrel Reid:


----------



## spinlps

For those in the STL area who wear a 9.5B: The thrift shop on Olive just west of I-170 has a collection (6 - 7 pairs) of Church's Custom Grade shoes in decent, workable shape. Roughly $5 - 7 per pair.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Converse Jack Purcell
> Navy/Size 9
> These are New/Old Stock, USA-made Purcell's. I have only worn them three times, each time with socks. These are pristine and are popular with some here on the Forum.
> 
> $25 shipped
> =======================================================


Purcell's are sold, pending payment. Trip, do I owe you a cut for bringing about all the banter about this shoe?

:icon_smile_wink: ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## egadfly

*Timberland "Classic" Boat Shoes (NWT)*

I'd really like to get these to someone who can use them, so I'm marking them down again, to *$30 shipped*. They are size 9.













​PM me if interested. (Paypal only, shipped CONUS.)

Thanks.

EGF


----------



## spinlps

spinlps said:


> NWT PRL Olive Wool Trousers. Plain front, no cuff, 36 x32. Picked these up last year and they never around to alterations so out they go. $30 ppd in the US.
> 
> BB Grey Herringbone Tweed 3R2 Sack. 46R-ish, two button sleeve. $25ppd in the US.
> Shoulder to shoulder - 20
> Chest (armpit to armpit) - 23.5
> Length (bottom of collar down) - 31
> Sleeve (shoulder down) - 25.5


Jacket is sold. Wool trousers down to $25ppd obo.

Thanks.


----------



## PennGlock

spinlps said:


> Jacket is sold. Wool trousers down to $25ppd obo.
> 
> Thanks.


Ill take them


----------



## M. Charles

*Brooks Brothers, Polo OCBD Shirt Selection etc.*

A few items for your consideration. Need to clean out the closet!

SHIRTS:

1. As new Polo Ralph Lauren Pink/White University stripe OCBD. Size 14 1/2 - 32/33. Asking $15 shipped.

2. Excellent condition Polo Ralph Lauren Blue OCBD. Size 15-32. Asking $12 shipped.

Please PM me to ask questions, and include email address if photos are desired. Thanks!


----------



## Andersdad

My local TJ Maxx just received a shipment of RL polo ribbon belts for 6.99. They are all navy with white trim. See the previous page in this thread for a pic that Alan C posted of the same belt.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Andy Roo

Alright, I'm now formally offering to you gentlemen the Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack navy blazer I found while thrifting a few weeks ago.

The tag says it's a 44LG (whatever that means), and here are the measurements:

Chest: 46", that is the front face is 23" wide below the sleeves.
Length: 32.5" below the collar.
Sleeves: 26" with maybe a couple spare inches for lengthening.

I think these measurements are accurate, but this was the first time I'd measured a jacket, and most of the photos on Andrew Harris' "How to Measure a Jacket" were not loading.

For all intents and purposes, the jacket is in perfect condition, without rips or snags or stains. However, there is a name written inside the top of the left sleeve, in light blue ink.

Here's the photo again:









I'll take whatever you're willing to give me for the jacket. Just remember that it will probably cost around ten bucks to ship it, and I've already had it professionally dry cleaned. Trades are welcome also; my measurements are 38-40R, 32x30-32, 15.5x34, 9E or 9.5D. Oh, and I like skinny ties (2 7/8" - 3.25") and bow ties too.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Topsider

Andy Roo said:


> The tag says it's a 44LG (whatever that means)


It means 44 _long_.


----------



## Patrick06790

First in a series of things that I never wear or don't work or what have you:

Sebago loafers, I think they are the Cayman model, black, 9 1/2 D, 11.3/4" x 4 1/4". Just too much heel slippage for me. Clean, nice, not that crummy high-gloss stuff. $20 shipped in the continental US of A or trade. Send PM if interested.


----------



## tripreed

Any 38R's out there? I was at the Salvation Army yesterday and found 3 Norman Hilton sack suits (one charcoal, one tweed, one in a brown Glen plaid) and a Harwell's Own (a semi-common thrift store brand, at least around here, they make stuff that is pretty nice) sack suit in charcoal, all 38R's. Being that they were each $20 (which seems to me to be ridiculously high for a thrift store suit) I didn't really want to buy any of them if I didn't know I had a seller. However, if someone is interested, I can go back and get them. Also, I did note that the charcoal and tweed suits were rolling from the third button. It did not look like they had been pressed flat that way, so they could most likely be rolled back to the 2nd button.


----------



## AlanC

Trip, check the right chest near the arm on that NH tweed, and look at the lining on the Glen plaid. If I recall there were some issues with them. I could be mistaken.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Trip, check the right chest near the arm on that NH tweed, and look at the lining on the Glen plaid. If I recall there were some issues with them. I could be mistaken.


OK, you mean like the sleeve lining coming unstitched, or something else?

(Also, I didn't mean to put this in the Ebay thread, I don't know if it can be moved to the Thrift Exchange thread).


----------



## xragman

Gentlemen, if I were not such a technophobe, I could produce a picture on this thing. However, I have a pair of OLD Brooks Bros., REAL buckskin suede, that I discovered on ebay. According to Flusser's first book, these shoes retailed for about $125 in 1981. They are English made, by whom, I do not know. They are a 43(10) B. If someone would like these, PM me, and I will give you more specifics. I would like to retrieve my cost out of these($50 ppd).


----------



## Andy Roo

Gentlemen, the Brooks blazer has been sold.


----------



## vwguy

Andy Roo said:


> Gentlemen, the Brooks blazer has been sold.


Another Brooks in my collection 

Brian


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Trip, check the right chest near the arm on that NH tweed, and look at the lining on the Glen plaid. If I recall there were some issues with them. I could be mistaken.


OK, I went back and checked these out yesterday and they are all in pretty much less than stellar condition when it comes to the lining. The lining seemed to be tearing away from the top and the arm pits in most of them, and there were some bad sweat stains in most of them. In other words, I think that these would not be worth it. Sorry.

***********************

On an unrelated note, I was at a different thrift store yesterday and found 4 blue Brooks Brother OCBDs in 15.5X34. They are all non-non-iron, made in the USA. I have looked them over and there do not appear to be any spots or other problems with them. I am willing to sell as a lot or individually. I am asking $15 each, shipped UPS, or $45, shipped UPS, for the lot.--SOLD (to my brother)


----------



## Patrick06790

A couple of shirts:

*SOLD *This BB shirt is marked as a regular. With my 33 inch sleeve length I am used to "R"-sized sports shirts being a little long, but this is ridiculous. A 16.5 neck and the sleeve from the shoulder is 26 inches, which I reckon makes it about a 36 or 37. (Not sure how that measurement works).

Anyway it's nice and clean, a light fabric and doesn't appear to have been worn much at all. A nice summer knockaround shirt for one of you knuckle-draggers and it's yours for $12 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*



















Next up is a Bean tattersall, 16.5 - 32, about the same heft as oxford cloth but rougher. Too tight for my ever-expanding middle section. Clean, etc. Also yours for $12 shipped CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

Hey, I think I bought that exact same LL Bean shirt a few months ago. The arms were too short for me, and it ended up with our own tripreed. It was a great shirt. I was annoyed it didn't fit.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Hey, I think I bought that exact same LL Bean shirt a few months ago. The arms were too short for me, and it ended up with our own tripreed. It was a great shirt. I was annoyed it didn't fit.


I love that shirt, I have gotten much wear out of it.


----------



## AlanC

This just in: wearing used clothes is distasteful. Thrift thread to close shortly...

(well, not really, of course :biggrin2


----------



## TradTeacher

More offerings...

Bean Original Norwegian Sweater
Navy/White, Size M
Made in Norway

You know all about this one. A steal at $15 shipped.
======================================================
Orvis Shetland Sweater
Darker orange, Size M

Not currently seasonal, but still nice. $15 shipped.
======================================================
Bills Poplin Shorts
M2 style; Olive; Size 35 waist (though they fit like 34's)

$20 shipped.
======================================================
J. Crew bermuda shorts, 9" inseam
Faded blue with embroidered golfers (in navy-ish blue)
Size 34 waist

$15 shipped.
======================================================


Also, Bills Brushed Twills and Sebago Docksiders are still available. Bills are now $25 shipped. Sebago's $20 shipped. If you need pics for anything, send me an email address in a PM. 

I'm trying to raise money for my trip to NY in two weeks, in which I will make my first ever jaunt to a J. Press store...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck

Any size 10 shoes or 43 regular jackets that need a new home, I am willing to take them off your hands.

Cheers


----------



## cgc

AlanC said:


> This just in: wearing used clothes is distasteful. Thrift thread to close shortly...
> 
> (well, not really, of course :biggrin2


It is too bad that judgement came down because I just found a bunch of Kabbaz shirts at the local thrift. Naturally, I torched the whole lot out of respect! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Joe Tradly

cgc said:


> It is too bad that judgement came down because I just found a bunch of Kabbaz shirts at the local thrift. Naturally, I torched the whole lot out of respect! :icon_smile_wink:


ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Priceless!!!

JB


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Bean Original Norwegian Sweater
> Navy/White, Size M
> Made in Norway
> 
> You know all about this one. A steal at $15 shipped.


Sold, pending payment.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Bills Brushed Twills
> Dark Brown (not sure of color name; bark, perhaps)/Size 35 waist
> These are NWT and unhemmed. The brushed twill is on both the outside and inside of the pants, making them supremely comfortable.
> 
> $35 shipped


Bills are sold, pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## spinlps

11D J Crew Dark Brown Loafers. Very little wear. I thought I'd work these into the casual Friday & weekend rotation along with the BB LHS and RL Darltons. I was wrong. $25ppd.


----------



## Toad

*three items available gentlemen*

Cleaning out he closet day, hopefully my loss will be your gain.

Item 1: Pair of white bucks from The Gap. Half lined marked size 10 1/2 D, probably closer to a C width. Virtually unworn. $25

Item 2: Polo by Ralph Lauren white chino 3 button sport coat size XXL (probably a 48). I believe from the Congresional line. Half lined, Surgeon cuffs (working buttonholes). Unworn. I was looking for a summer jacket and this is more spring weight. $50

Item 3: NWT Polo by RL patch mad 3 button sport coat size XXL (probably a 48). Mostly green and blue. Working sleeve buttons. Again from the Congressional line I believe. $50

Happy to email pictures .

Thanks, 
Toad


----------



## Northeastern

spinlps said:


> 11D J Crew Dark Brown Loafers. Very little wear. I thought I'd work these into the casual Friday & weekend rotation along with the BB LHS and RL Darltons. I was wrong. $25ppd.


I'd just like to say that I own those same shoes and they are fantastic. I urge you 11's out there to give them a shot.


----------



## vwguy

Thifting today, I found a Harris tweed for me and a Harris tweed for you  I wish this fit me, but it's too short, seems to be a 44R, but check the measurements. Three button sack, almost no shoulder padding, half lined and great colors, browns w/ red, green and black/navy blue in there. $15 shipped.

Chest: 46
Shoulders: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length from the bottom of the collar: 30



















Brian


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Orvis Shetland Sweater
> Darker orange, Size M
> 
> Not currently seasonal, but still nice. $15 shipped.


Sold, pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## tweedchap

Would it be trad to have drastic surgery to shrink me to fit into vwguy's tweed? Probably not... dammit! But, that's a really beautiful jacket.


----------



## vwguy

tweedchap said:


> Would it be trad to have drastic surgery to shrink me to fit into vwguy's tweed? Probably not... dammit! But, that's a really beautiful jacket.


When I first saw it on the rack I was thinking to myself "Please let it fit, please let it fit, please let it fit...DOH!"

Brian


----------



## Tucker

J. Crew White Bucks - 10 M



















Circa 1994, never worn.

I wear a 10D in about every make except A-E (10E).

These are marked "10 M" but are a little snug on me. Sole is 4-1/4" wide, 12-1/4" long.

$35 includes shipping.


----------



## Untilted

46 camel hair sack.


----------



## vwguy

vwguy said:


> Thifting today, I found a Harris tweed for me and a Harris tweed for you  I wish this fit me, but it's too short, seems to be a 44R, but check the measurements. Three button sack, almost no shoulder padding, half lined and great colors, browns w/ red, green and black/navy blue in there. $15 shipped.


Sale pending on this tweed.

Brian


----------



## spinlps

*More Ties...*

Two more ties, four more crummy phone pics. $7ppd each, both for $10ppd.

**Both sold pending payment. Thanks for the interest!*

Austin Reed Navy Wool Tie. 3" at widest point.

Robert Talbott Madras in muted purple, blue & yellow. 3" at widest point.


----------



## Toad

White bucks are gone. Thank you all for your interest.
Toad


----------



## AlanC

*Eljo's, J Press sportcoats*

Press Tweeds SOLD pending payment.

*The Eljo's Southwick is still available.*

Three Tradtastic sportcoats. Asking $50 each, postage included in the CONUS, Paypal please. I'll let the two J Press coats go to the same buyer for $90.

None of these have a labelled size. The sizes below are my estimates based on the measurements. Please consult the measurements to see if they are compatible with your size. All three coats are in excellent condition.

*Eljo's Southwick*, approximate size ~43/44
Medium weight tweed with an open weave, probably a good three season coat in a taupe herringbone.

Measurements:
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.75"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32"

Both *J Press* coats are a thick tweed, and are the same size, approximately 39/40. I found them a little longer than most regulars I have, so we'll call them a medium-long, but check the measurements. The sleeves are long enough for most longs. The measurements for both J Press coats are:

Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 18"
Length (from bottom of collar): 31"

J Press #1--SOLD pending payment
Grey/brown herringbone with light blue horizontal lines and slate blue vertical lines forming a windowpane.

J Press #2--SOLD pending payment
Grey herringbone with multicolored windowpane(s).


----------



## Joe Tradly

Alan, the Presses are fabulous!

Great finds.

JB


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Bills Poplin Shorts
> M2 style; Olive; Size 35 waist (though they fit like 34's)
> 
> $20 shipped.


These shorts are still available and are now $15...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Valhson

I would love to get in on this. I don't know that posting my sizes will help any as it seems here is more of a free market happening here. Yet out of tradition of the original posts here.

jacket 42R-43R
Pants 36w 29-30L
Shirt 17 neck 34 sleeve
shoes as I have quad E feet 10EEE to 11D depending on the styling :icon_pale:


I did see a 46 poplin sack the other day and will see if it isn't still around.


----------



## Brownshoe

If that 46 sack is still there, I'd take it!


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment--thanks!

The Eljo's is still available, and the price is slashed to $40 including shipping in the CONUS (Paypal preferred). This one's a beauty folks. With all the love that Eljo's gets around these parts I figured somebody would be all over this.



AlanC said:


> *Eljo's Southwick*, approximate size ~43/44
> Medium weight tweed with an open weave, probably a good three season coat in a taupe herringbone.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 19.75"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 32"


----------



## Valhson

A couple of ties. $6 each, shipping included. When in the world did Goodwill decide they we a "fine" clothes shop or at least the prices were raised to reflect that...

Anyway, the gold ones are italian silk, Harold Powel, and the maroon one says audrey buckner


----------



## AlanC

Allen Edmonds Windhams, 9B (might work for an 8.5)
These were purchased by me from ebay, but they're really just too small for me, as I've found I generally need a 9C/9.5B. They are new and unworn other than being tried on. One shoe has a small marker mark on the sole, but I believe them to be first quality shoes. Asking $40 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal preferred.




























Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Foghorn

*Navy 3 button, 3 pc J Press Sack 42r*

SOLD

Offering my old J Press sack, 42reg (18 & 1/2 shoulders & 25 inch sleeve), plain front trousers 36 (almost three inches in the waist) X 28 (plain hem with 3 inches to let out length). Its a heavy weave, that has a hard finish- not too far from a hopsack but tighter weave (3/4 lined). It is in great shape - I am merely cleaning out my closet. Oddly it does not have a hook vent nor a watch pocket but it is a full canvas suit in excellent condition. I did not wear it often, no cuffs. $55 paypal snags it.

https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0136xq8.jpg

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0137ky2.jpg


----------



## Foghorn

*12 Narrow Bean Hunting Shoes*

$30 paypal - worn once.




https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5a96c7efkc7.jpg

https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=9f01aa26pj5.jpg


----------



## Foghorn

*12M New Balance CT 300 leather*

Great shape - worn less than 4x, gotta clean out closet (& I got a new pair of Rod Laver's). Make me an offer.
F
https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d22b063abi7.jpg


----------



## Foghorn

*2 Sacks- AS NEW*

I own 2 Corbin Corinthian, navy & charcoal (the nicer grey fabric with functional buttons on the sleeves) in a 43r (sack suits). They have been altered but I dont believe I have ever never worn them. Inch & 3/4's cuffs & roughly the same stats as the Press (maybe a little bigger- Corbin always ran trimmer). I will look if anyone is terribly interested. Make me a good offer on them- FULL CANVAS, AS NEW.
F


----------



## a4audi08

Ties, Ties, Ties, any and all colors/patterns. I will be making a trip to a couple of vintage shops this coming week and will report back anything of note; with pictures if i don't forget the camera. 

Did I mention ties? Thanks!


----------



## Foghorn

*Corinthian pic, by request*

Waist & Coat have never been let out-
add about 3.5 to the length 
-if you dont want a cuff-
18 & 3/4 shoulders, 24 sleeve, 
36 waist & 28.75 (2 inch cuffs)

Navy suit & Charcoal suit are same except color & final pic (charcoal)

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d475e1ddm5.jpg

https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f3e1ba40ti5.jpg

https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=e0c50b8cex9.jpg

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=4cf4557aiw2.jpg


----------



## sweetness360

I picked up a sport coat today in my size (42L), but it's a bit tight in the armpits. Is it possible to have this altered? 
If not, its going up on the Trad Thrift exchange.


----------



## vwguy

sweetness360 said:


> I picked up a sport coat today in my size (42L), but it's a bit tight in the armpits.


Put your knee in the arm holes and pull until you hear a little rip, that's the seam tape breaking and should give you a little bit more room to move.

Brian


----------



## anglophile23

vwguy said:


> Put your knee in the arm holes and pull until you hear a little rip, that's the seam tape breaking and should give you a little bit more room to move.
> 
> Brian


Did you get this idea from Are You Being Served?


----------



## vwguy

anglophile23 said:


> Did you get this idea from Are You Being Served?


Nope, actually it was mentioned by a few other members here on the forum.

Brian


----------



## a4audi08

stepped into a thrift store for the first time in my life today. found an amazing pair of heavy wool gray pants from HF. Paid 5.99. Will upload some pictures later on if anyone is interested. If not I'll be getting them altered like yesterday. Also picked up a nice pair of off white/yellow linen slacks.


----------



## M. Charles

*Alden 10.5 D Oxfords*

*Alden 10.5 D Chestnut Oxfords*

Alden 10.5 D Chestnut Oxfords with scrolling on cap toe. Beautiful shoes, in overall excellent condition, minimal signs of wear. Leather souls, the works. Asking $125 shipped via USPS Priority Mail anywhere in CONUS.

*Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Spring Jacket with Madras Lining of Collar, Size Large*

This is as preppy as a spring jacket gets. Tan 100% Cotton, Excellent to Like New Condition, Size large. Collar features madras lining, which can be popped (a la OPH) for full effect. Asking $85 shipped via USPS Priority Mail anywhere in CONUS.

Please PM with email address if you desire photos or have questions.


----------



## AsherNM

a4audi08 said:


> stepped into a thrift store for the first time in my life today. found an amazing pair of heavy wool gray pants from HF. Paid 5.99. Will upload some pictures later on if anyone is interested. If not I'll be getting them altered like yesterday. Also picked up a nice pair of off white/yellow linen slacks.


I take it you aren't offering them for sale?


----------



## JordanW

*First of the CCC Stock*

Gentlemen,

I have here one of the new stock, 100% cotton, CCC khaki poplins in *48ML*. Trousers have buttons for braces and a watch pocket. Tags are still affixed, of course. Tagged $698. I would like to get $100. Please excuse the wrinkling.  It was shipped with 20+ suits on top of it.

Jacket measurements:

19" across the top of the shoulders (may have measured in the wrong place) 
32" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of jacket
26 1/2" from the top of the sleeve to the bottom

From what some folks have said, these suits run a little small.

Please excuse the photos as well. My studio has next to zero natural light so I must take them outside:

The first "I'll take it." posted gets it.


----------



## zarathustra

Jordan:

Will you please take the shoulder measurements again at the middle of the shoulder seams on the back. I am a 44R and even the smallest of my jackets is larger than 19.25.

Thanks.



JordanW said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have here one of the new stock, 100% cotton, CCC khaki poplins in *48ML*. Trousers have buttons for braces and a watch pocket. Tags are still affixed, of course. Tagged $698. I would like to get $100. Please excuse the wrinkling.  It was shipped with 20+ suits on top of it.
> 
> Jacket measurements:
> 
> 19" across the top of the shoulders (may have measured in the wrong place)
> 32" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of jacket
> 26 1/2" from the top of the sleeve to the bottom
> 
> From what some folks have said, these suits run a little small.
> 
> Please excuse the photos as well. My studio has next to zero natural light so I must take them outside:
> 
> The first "I'll take it." posted gets it.


----------



## Jolly Roger

JordanW said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have here one of the new stock, 100% cotton, CCC khaki poplins in *48ML*. Trousers have buttons for braces and a watch pocket. Tags are still affixed, of course. Tagged $698. I would like to get $100. Please excuse the wrinkling.  It was shipped with 20+ suits on top of it.


Don't s'pose you've got one of those in a 52R, do ya?

Eh, didn't think so. It ain't easy bein' fat, trad, and on a budget. :icon_pale:


----------



## JordanW

zarathustra said:


> Jordan:
> 
> Will you please take the shoulder measurements again at the middle of the shoulder seams on the back. I am a 44R and even the smallest of my jackets is larger than 19.25.
> 
> Thanks.


zarathustra,

From shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 19.5 exactly.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Sorry to jump in here, but could it be that you're mistaking chest measurement for shoulder, Zara? Most of my 44Rs measure between 18 and 19 from shoulder seam to shoulder seem across the back. I would think 19 1/2 shoulder measurement would be right for a 48. 

The key measurement (at least when I'm judging if a suit is going to fit) is the chest measurment, measured from armpit to armpit, across the front, with the jacket laid out flat and buttoned naturally. For a jacket sized 48, I'd be looking for 52", or a pit to pit measurement of 26". If, in fact these jackets are running consistently a size small, you might come up with 25" at the chest making this perfect for a 46.

JB


----------



## JordanW

It's waaaay past my bedtime so I will take this on tomorrow with pictures so you all can make sure I am measuring in the right places.


----------



## zarathustra

I could be a moron... ha. Picts would be great Jordan.



Joe Tradly said:


> Sorry to jump in here, but could it be that you're mistaking chest measurement for shoulder, Zara? Most of my 44Rs measure between 18 and 19 from shoulder seam to shoulder seem across the back. I would think 19 1/2 shoulder measurement would be right for a 48.
> 
> The key measurement (at least when I'm judging if a suit is going to fit) is the chest measurment, measured from armpit to armpit, across the front, with the jacket laid out flat and buttoned naturally. For a jacket sized 48, I'd be looking for 52", or a pit to pit measurement of 26". If, in fact these jackets are running consistently a size small, you might come up with 25" at the chest making this perfect for a 46.
> 
> JB


----------



## Brownshoe

*J PRESS BLOWOUT COMING SOON!!!*

For you trads out there in the 48R-50R range, I will soon be putting up a bunch of Press stuff that no longer fits me up for sale here.

Included will be:

Shawl-collared tuxedo

blue and white seersucker suit

navy poplin suit

4 or 5 really nice sport coats

This is killing me, but the stuff is just too big, and too big to have taken in to fit my shrinking frame.

Watch this space...


----------



## JordanW

zarathustra said:


> I could be a moron... ha. Picts would be great Jordan.


I'm sorry zarathustra, but this is the best I can do without a tailor's tape:


----------



## M. Charles

Price slashing: The shoes are now $95 shipped. The jacket is now $60 shipped.



M. Charles said:


> *Alden 10.5 D Chestnut Oxfords*
> 
> Alden 10.5 D Chestnut Oxfords with scrolling on cap toe. Beautiful shoes, in overall excellent condition, minimal signs of wear. Leather souls, the works. Asking $125 shipped via USPS Priority Mail anywhere in CONUS.
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Spring Jacket with Madras Lining of Collar, Size Large*
> 
> This is as preppy as a spring jacket gets. Tan 100% Cotton, Excellent to Like New Condition, Size large. Collar features madras lining, which can be popped (a la OPH) for full effect. Asking $85 shipped via USPS Priority Mail anywhere in CONUS.
> 
> Please PM with email address if you desire photos or have questions.


----------



## tweedchap

Watching eagerly!



Brownshoe said:


> For you trads out there in the 48R-50R range, I will soon be putting up a bunch of Press stuff that no longer fits me up for sale here.
> 
> Included will be:
> 
> Shawl-collared tuxedo
> 
> blue and white seersucker suit
> 
> navy poplin suit
> 
> 4 or 5 really nice sport coats
> 
> This is killing me, but the stuff is just too big, and too big to have taken in to fit my shrinking frame.
> 
> Watch this space...


----------



## spinlps

M. Charles said:


> *Alden 10.5 D Chestnut Oxfords*
> 
> Alden 10.5 D Chestnut Oxfords with scrolling on cap toe. Beautiful shoes, in overall excellent condition, minimal signs of wear. Leather souls, the works. Asking $125 shipped via USPS Priority Mail anywhere in CONUS.


Man, I wish these were an 11. I've seen the pics and these really are in great shape. Let me know if you need help posting the pics, I'll be more than happy to post to ImageShack and link here.



M. Charles said:


> . <snip> *Leather souls*, the works. <snip>


Tom's influence has entered our subconscious... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brownshoe

tweedchap said:


> Watching eagerly!


Sorry, some unexpected stuff came up this week and I haven't had time to post this stuff. I promise to get photos and measurements up tonight or tomorrow.

The navy poplin may be spoken for.

By the way, if anyone ends up taking any of this stuff and winds up dissatisfied, I will gladly give refunds with no hard feelings.


----------



## Brownshoe

Sorry for the repeated use of the uninspiring word "stuff." I must be channeling George Carlin.


----------



## AlanC

Ties are SOLD!

Several items will go up in the next little bit, maybe extending into tomorrow morning. First up are two ultra-Tradly vintage ties, a woven duck tie from Eljo's and a Robert Talbott Argyle & Sutherland, the standard in repp stripes. The Eljo's measures in at 3" and the Talbott at 2.5". I'd prefer to sell both together, $20 delivered for the pair. Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment.

Brooks Brothers grey herringbone tweed 3/2 sportcoat with patch and flap pockets, half-lined, size *42 XL* (check measurements!). The interior Brooks tag is gone, but the size tag inside the pocket does identify it as a Brooks Brothers. It's a great versatile jacket. There are a few loose threads at the bottom of the vent on the interior, wear as is, or let your tailor fix it in 3 mins. $30 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please.

Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 18.25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
Length from bottom of collar: 33"


----------



## Brownshoe

*J PRESS BLOWOUT!!!*

Here we go. Everything is in fine shape. Money back guarantee.

Shawl collar tuxedo, plain front, no darts

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434290

Jacket

Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 19 1/2"

chest: 50"

Shoulder seam to end of sleeve: 26"

Length from top of collar to bottom of jacket: 34"

Trousers

Waist: 46"

Outseam: 44"

$100 shipped


----------



## Brownshoe

Lovely pale yellowish glen plaid

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434288

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434289

Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 20"

chest: 48"

Shoulder seam to end of sleeve: 25"

Length from top of collar to bottom of jacket: 32 1/2"

$85 shipped


----------



## Brownshoe

Pale green Spring/Summer weight silk tweed

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434286

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434287

Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 19 1/2"

chest: 48"

Shoulder seam to end of sleeve: 25"

Length from top of collar to bottom of jacket: 32 1/2"

$85 shipped


----------



## Brownshoe

The coveted patch and flap blazer

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434284

Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 20"

chest: 52"

Shoulder seam to end of sleeve: 25"

Length from top of collar to bottom of jacket: 32 1/2"

$100 shipped


----------



## Brownshoe

Navy poplin suit--Jolly Roger has dibs on this, if he wants it.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434282

Jacket

Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 20"

chest: 50"

Shoulder seam to end of sleeve: 25"

Length from top of collar to bottom of jacket: 32 1/2"

Trousers (flat front, 1 3/4" cuffs)

Waist: 46"

Outseam: 43"

$100 shipped


----------



## Brownshoe

Seersucker coming soon--noticed a small smudge I want to try to get out.

Also coming soon: BROOKS BROTHERS BLOWOUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanC

Stuart's Choice/Grenson Masterpiece Dress Penny Loafer, 10.5D in black
This shoe retails for $678 at Paul Stuart
Made in England, channeled soles
**Please note: There is a diagonal scratch across the lake of the right shoe** 
Otherwise, these shoes are in very good condition.
Asking $50 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please










Edit: Detail of scratch

*SOLD*--Alden black fullstraps (681), 9.5 C/E
These are in good used shape, however, they need either a refurbishment or a resole as the sole on the right shoe has a hole worn to the cork.

Shoe trees are not included, and are for display purposes only.


----------



## sweetness360

I'd love the Aldens if they're not taken.


----------



## JordanW

Still available:

100% cotton, CCC khaki poplin in *48ML*. Trousers have buttons for braces and a watch pocket. Tags are still affixed, of course. Tagged $698. I would like to get $100. Please excuse the wrinkling.  It was shipped with 20+ suits on top of it.

Jacket measurements:

19.5" across the top of the shoulders 
32" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of jacket
26 1/2" from the top of the sleeve to the bottom

The first "I'll take it." posted gets it.


----------



## shuman

Brownshoe said:


> The coveted patch and flap blazer
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5434284
> 
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 20"
> 
> chest: 52"
> 
> Shoulder seam to end of sleeve: 25"
> 
> Length from top of collar to bottom of jacket: 32 1/2"
> 
> $100 shipped


Brownshoe, PM'd you on the blazer.

I have a Polo (blue label) doeskin yearound flannel navy blazer with brass buttons, 2 bt, and darted, in size 48R (but runs a bit small), as currently sold on his website, that I have been considering posting. If you are interested, please let me know, maybe we can work something out?

I am going to slim down this summer, so I hope to pass it along, just as you are...


----------



## tsweetland

*Haspel Suit*

I was going to ebay this, but I thought some of my fellow trads might be interested, particularly some our southern gentlemen

Haspel pincord suit, brand new, still tagged, never worn.

38R jacket, 32" waist, unhemmed. It has pleats and darts, but a nice summer suit nontheless.

Asking $50, shipping included. PM me if interested.


----------



## AlanC

^ That's a great deal on the Haspel. I wore my Haspel seersucker today, and love it.


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> Allen Edmonds Windhams, 9B (might work for an 8.5)
> These were purchased by me from ebay, but they're really just too small for me, as I've found I generally need a 9C/9.5B. They are new and unworn other than being tried on. One shoe has a small marker mark on the sole, but I believe them to be first quality shoes. ...


I have now .


----------



## AlanC

SOLD--thanks!



AlanC said:


> Stuart's Choice/Grenson Masterpiece Dress Penny Loafer, 10.5D in black
> This shoe retails for $678 at Paul Stuart
> Made in England, channeled soles
> **Please note: There is a diagonal scratch across the lake of the right shoe**
> Otherwise, these shoes are in very good condition.
> Asking $50 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> ...
> 
> Shoe trees are not included, and are for display purposes only.


Monday morning price cut on the Stuart's Choice to $45 delivered.


----------



## AlanC

Edit: Grenson's are SOLD, pending paymnet--Thanks!

^Tuesday evening Stuart's Choice/Grenson price slash: $35 delivered.


----------



## Valhson

*Panama*

I gota friend to send me this hat but it is too small. So he will be sending me another and now I have one to part with.

looking for $50 that includes shipping. It is 60 cm so that works out to I think like a 7-3/8 to 7-1/2

I do have the box but it is balsa and was crushed in the back in the original shipping. Hat is also crushable.


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart olive poplin suit, made in the USA (Southwick?). I bought this from a guy at SF, but it's too small for me, about a *38R*. I'll get better measurements soon, but the trousers (plain front) are about 32 x 30.5 with about 1.5" to let out, no cuffs, however. It's a two-button darted coat. It will need a dry cleaning, but is in good shape. Low end for wool suits at Paul Stuart is about $1200, so I'd say this would retail in the $800+ range.

Asking $35 delivered, which with shipping will put me right at break even.


----------



## AlanC

*Paul Stuart suit is now spoken for. Thanks.*

Measurements on the Paul Stuart poplin:

Chest: 21
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Waist: 32 (about 1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 30.25 (1.5" to let out, no cuffs)

I'd call it a 38R. It is thrifted, and needs a dry cleaning to freshen it up. \


----------



## memphisvol

*Polo Bow tie*

Hi, long time lurker. If anyone want this polo bow tie for cost of shipping- which should be cheap-its theres. As you can see, it has been rigged but I have worn it several times with no problem. Just can't take my wife making fun of my bow ties any longer. Please excuse my toe in the picture.


----------



## paper clip

That's how I would fix one. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment.

Southwick charcoal herringbone, half lined. No tagged size, but I'd put it as a *43/44S* (check measurements!). Asking $30 delivered, Paypal please.

Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5" (~1" to let)
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
Shoulder: 19"

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=southwicktweed43sxi8.jpg


----------



## AlanC

SOLD

Norman Hilton for Mobley & Sons (tripreed's favorite Birmingham Trad shop :biggrin2, tagged a *43R*. Black/grey/white Glennplaid with caramel, red and blue (according to my wife). Not a tweed, more of a 3-season weight. Asking $30 delivered, Paypal please.

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiltonmobley43rcn1.jpg

Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Shoulder 18.5"
Length: 30.5"


----------



## AlanC

SOLD

Norman Hilton for Shaia's, black and white Glenn plaid with light blue, aqua and rust. Two-button, darted. It's tagged a *43L*, but might work for a *43R*. See measurements. Asking $25 delivered.

Sleeves: 23.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length:32"

https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiltonshaias43lpz3.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers, blue/grey/white/black tweed, sized 40R, but measures to a *40S*. I think it may have been tailored down. If so, a professional job was done. It's very nice. Asking $25 delivered, Paypal please.

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookstweed40rzt0.jpg

Sleeves: 22 1/8"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Length: 29"


----------



## Foghorn

AlanC said:


> Norman Hilton for Shaia's, black and white Glenn plaid with light blue, aqua and rust. Two-button, darted. It's tagged a *43L*, but might work for a *43R*. See measurements. Asking $25 delivered.
> 
> Sleeves: 23.5"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length:32"
> 
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiltonshaias43lpz3.jpg


I own the exact same coat, I paid a helluva lot more than that. Sadly, you cant get fabric like that anymore- your grandchildren will fight over this jacket. 
F


----------



## wnh

paper clip said:


> That's how I would fix one. :icon_smile_big:


Correction, that's how you _did_ fix one.


----------



## AlanC

The Eljo's indigo is SOLD

The Talbott is still available.

Two solid linen ties, the red from Robert Talbott (3 1/8"), the indigo from Eljo's (3"). Both are older (as you can see). Perfect for the summer season.

$11/each, Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

The Talbott red linen is still available.

The Brooks tweed is sold pending payment.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers, blue/grey/white/black tweed, sized 40R, but measures to a *40S*. I think it may have been tailored down. If so, a professional job was done. It's very nice. Asking $25 delivered, Paypal please.
> 
> https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookstweed40rzt0.jpg
> 
> Sleeves: 22 1/8"
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Length: 29"





AlanC said:


> The Eljo's indigo is SOLD
> 
> The Talbott is still available.
> 
> Two solid linen ties, the red from Robert Talbott (3 1/8"), the indigo from Eljo's (3"). Both are older (as you can see). Perfect for the summer season.
> 
> $11/each, Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD--RL Polo ribbon belt, NWT ($40 retail), size XL (~40-42 waist)--$10 delivered


----------



## tsweetland

Thought I'd put this up again, price slashed to $40, including shipping.

Haspel pincord suit, brand new, still tagged, never worn.

38R jacket, 32" waist, unhemmed. It has pleats and darts, but a nice summer suit nontheless.

PM me if interested.

















[/quote]


----------



## JordanW

*SOLD PENDING FUNDS*

I have here one of the new stock, 100% cotton, CCC khaki poplins in *48ML*. Trousers have buttons for braces and a watch pocket. Tags are still affixed, of course. Tagged $698. I would like to get $85.

Jacket measurements:

19.5" across the top of the shoulders
32" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of jacket
26 1/2" from the top of the sleeve to the bottom

From what some folks have said, these suits run a little small.

Please excuse the photos as well. My studio has next to zero natural light so I must take them outside:


----------



## mainy

Bunch of Brooks Brothers shirts that need new homes - 

Size
16 33, light blue, woven in Italy
16 33, light blue, woven in italy
16 33, blue, non iron, 2 ply 100's (very soft)
16 1/2, 33 - Button down collar, chest pocket, offwhite, non iron
16 1/2, 34 - Chest pocket, french cuffs, white, non iron
16 1/2, 3 - Chest pocket, button down collar, blue, supima cotton
16 1/2, 34 - orangish yellow, chest pocket, button down collar, supima cotton
17, 34 - chest pocket, french cuff, white
17 34, chest pocket, button down collar, white
17 34 - chest pocket, button down collar, white

Hopefully the descriptions are self explanatory... $13 for any one plus shipping that will be calculated by zip code. Buy more, shipping is less. These shirts have tons of life left in them... I don't like paying retail for BB, neither should you :devil:


----------



## vwguy

vwguy said:


> Thifting today, I found a Harris tweed for me and a Harris tweed for you  I wish this fit me, but it's too short, seems to be a 44R, but check the measurements. Three button sack, almost no shoulder padding, half lined and great colors, browns w/ red, green and black/navy blue in there. $15 shipped.
> 
> Chest: 46
> Shoulders: 18 1/2
> Sleeve: 25
> Length from the bottom of the collar: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


This jacket is back up for sale as I have not seen payment or heard back from the buyer in close to a month. If you want it, let me know via PM, I'll give you my paypal addy and this is the important part, send me the money 

Brian


----------



## egadfly

*PRL Ribbon Belt*



AlanC said:


> SOLD--RL Polo ribbon belt, NWT ($40 retail), size XL (~40-42 waist)--$10 delivered


Alan -- any of these still left, perchance?


----------



## AlanC

egadfly said:


> Alan -- any of these still left, perchance?


I'm afraid not. That was the last one I had, but I'll see if I can scare any more up. Sorry.


----------



## tsweetland

Haspel suit has been sold!


----------



## jml90

egadfly said:


> Alan -- any of these still left, perchance?


What siZe are you?


----------



## egadfly

jml90 said:


> What siZe are you?


About a 37 waist -- I have one of those Polo belts in large and it fits fine.

EGF


----------



## spinlps

egadfly said:


> About a 37 waist -- I have one of those Polo belts in large and it fits fine.
> 
> EGF


EGF. Are you looking for a specific color? I picked up 6 ribbon belts last week for pennies. Check out the May acquisition thread for pics. If any of those interest you, I can check to see if there are any left.

Spin


----------



## egadfly

^ Thanks, Spin. I had in mind a navy/white PRL ribbon belt, though I'm also vaguely on the lookout for a red/blue combo. If the rumored Press sale includes belts, I may opt to go that route. 

Ribbon belts are "in" this year, apparently, but I haven't seen too many I really like.


----------



## jml90

egadfly said:


> ^ Thanks, Spin. I had in mind a navy/white PRL ribbon belt, though I'm also vaguely on the lookout for a red/blue combo. If the rumored Press sale includes belts, I may opt to go that route.
> 
> Ribbon belts are "in" this year, apparently, but I haven't seen too many I really like.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## vwguy

My Harris tweed is sold pending payment!

Brian


----------



## Topsider

*Two Brooks Brothers Navy Blazers for Sale*

I have two very nice Brooks Brothers blazers up for sale. Both are 100% wool, and in excellent condition.

The first is brand-new and unworn, with tags still attached, size 41R. It's a high-roll 3-button, w/darted front, but could probably be pressed to a 3R2 by a competent dry cleaner or tailor. One of the four sleeve buttons is missing from the right sleeve. If you can't replace it, you could easily remove one from the left sleeve so they match. No other significant wear or damage. $60, including insured shipping via USPS Priority Mail (CONUS).



















The second is a 42R, 3R2 sack with patch-and-flap pockets, including the sought-after patch chest pocket. No significant wear or damage. $60, including insured shipping via USPS Priority Mail (CONUS).


----------



## AlanC

SOLD--thanks!

Brooks Brothers 3/2 charcoal/grey herringbone tweed, tagged a *43L* (see measurements). The jacket is darker than it appears in the picture. Patch and flap pockets, half-lined. A Trad staple.

Chest (pit to pit): 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 32.25"
Shoulder: 18.75"


----------



## AlanC

Aldens are SOLD!

Alden model 911--Medallion Tip Bal Oxford (Semi-brogues) in Burnished Tan Calfskin
Size: *10 B/D* (medium/standard width)

I think these shoes have the most beautiful leather of any I've sold. The uppers are in amazing shape, showing only very light wear. They are beautifully patinated. The interiors are very clean. The soles show signs of wear, but are in solid shape. The heels are in very good shape. They are ready to wear out of the box. They originally came from Mobley & Sons in Mountain Brook, Alabama.

Alden Shop retails these for $360. I'm asking $75 delivered in the CONUS. Paypal please.


















































Shoe trees not included.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC's Allen-Edmonds Cameron full-strap loafers in burgundy full-grain calf (they're slightly more burgundy than they appear in my photos).

They're marked 9C, but I would say they're closer to 9 A/B or 8.5 B/C. As an 8.5D, they're too narrow for me. I don't remember how much Alan charged me for them, but it wasn't much...If I can get $20 shipped, I'll be happy.


----------



## AlanC

Sorry those didn't work out for you, Karim. I don't know if those were just mislabeled, or simply screwy sizing, but they were just too small for me to wear comfortably. I still love the look of them, particularly the full strap. Somebody ought to grab these.


----------



## nerdykarim

I also have a pair of brand-new-in-box in 8.5D. My pair is a lighter tan, as opposed to the dark tan shown on the Orvis website. The box is in horrible shape, but the shoes have never been worn. Asking $30 shipped.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> Sorry those didn't work out for you, Karim. I don't know if those were just mislabeled, or simply screwy sizing, but they were just too small for me to wear comfortably. I still love the look of them, particularly the full strap. Somebody ought to grab these.


I really like the full strap as well. I wore them about 15 steps out of my dorm room before I decided that they were just a bit too narrow for me.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Bass Wejuns*

I have a pair of Bass Weejuns, with a rubber sole, slight wear.

They are marked 9D, but seem tighter than that, probably an 8D-8.5D.
If someone wants to give them a shot, just pay the shipping and they're yours.

I will try and post pics later.


----------



## AlanC

J Press pinpoint and one Brooks OCBD are now SOLD.

Three Brooks are still available. I'll sell the three remaining for $40, or $16/ea, the one with broken threads $11.

Lot of 4+1 OCBDs -- all *15.5 x 35*
J Press pinpoint, 3 Brooks mini-stripes + one bonus Brooks mini-stripe

A great group of highly versatile OCBDs. They are in fantastic 'as new' condition. Two of the three Brooks shirts have a dry cleaners tag on the bottom interior placket. The 'bonus' Brooks mini-stripe is identical to the others except that it has the 'old' interior label but also has two tiny broken threads on the collar. These are not very noticeable, but I am listing it as an extra to the overall lot because of this (it also has the dry cleaner tag).


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment--thanks!

L.L. Bean single breasted rain shell, size "Large", made in USA. It's in very good, not perfect, condition. It's very light weight, not stiff at all, has a full belt, hidden placket, full length and is machine washable. It's perfect to throw on in the summer. $25 delivered, Paypal please.

Measurements:
Chest: 25.5"
Sleeve: 24.75"
Shoulder: 21.75"
Length: 48.5"


----------



## AlanC

3/2 Harris tweed with the private label of an old Trad shop in Memphis. It's very nice. Please check the measurements to see if it will work for you; there is no tagged size, but I'd put it around a *41/42L*.

$30/delivered (Paypal, please).

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 32"


----------



## AlanC

Joseph A. Bank charcoal herringbone w/stripes Shetland wool tweed 3/2 sack. It's a great coat. No tagged size, check measurements, but I would estimate it as a *40/41R*. $30 delivered, Paypal please.

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25"


----------



## AlanC

Price on the tweeds cut to $25/each delivered.

Three of the Brooks OCBDs (15.5x35) are still available. Open to offers before ebay.



AlanC said:


> 3/2 Harris tweed with the private label of an old Trad shop in Memphis. It's very nice. Please check the measurements to see if it will work for you; there is no tagged size, but I'd put it around a *41/42L*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22.5"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 32"





AlanC said:


> Joseph A. Bank charcoal herringbone w/stripes Shetland wool tweed 3/2 sack. It's a great coat. No tagged size, check measurements, but I would estimate it as a *40/41R*.
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25"


----------



## TradTeacher

A couple of items. If you need pics for anything, please PM me (include an email address) and I'd be happy to send them along to you...

Allen Edmonds "Bradley" split toe shoes*SOLD (pending payment)*
Size 9 D
Chili Calf Leather
Shoes are in great condition!

$30 shipped.

Converse Jack Purcell canvas tennis shoes
Size 9/ Navy
These are Brand New/Old Stock Purcells. They are Made In USA. I wore these one time.

$25 shipped.

Lands End Tweed Jacket
2 Button Sack/Fully Lined
Charcoal and Gray Herringbone
Jacket is tagged 40R and is fairly new.

$30 shipped.

Bills Khakis Patch Madras shorts
M2/Size 35 waist
This is a very GTH pair of patch madras. The colors are lots of pinks, yellows, light blues and greens, white, etc. These were an eBay purchase, thus they are marked irregular. However, they have no flaws. Very, very nice.

$20 shipped.

Again, PM me for pics, measurments, etc.

TT:teacha:


----------



## RJATL

Single-Breasted, 2 Button Silk Sport Coat. No Fabric or Size Tag but I recall it being Pure Silk and it certainly looks and feels like it. (This was ahand-me down from my father -- Made for Hinds Brothers which was a great clothier in Tupelo, MS. I'm not sure if they're still around.) Cream Ground with Various Colors -- including Dark Green, Burgundy, Pink, Light Blue -- in Check Pattern.

$35 Shipped in CONUS. Pay Pal.

MEASUREMENTS

CHEST: 23"

SHOULDER: 20"

LENGTH: 31.5" (From Bottom of Collar)

SLEEVES: 23"

WAIST: 22"


----------



## AlanC

I still have these three BB OCBDs available in 15.5x35, would love to move them. Asking $30 for the lot, or will break them up individually.

Here's a close-up of the pulled threads on the collar. There's one pull above and one below the pointer:

https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010661nn0.jpg


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Squadron A said:


> I have a pair of Bass Weejuns, with a rubber sole, slight wear.
> 
> They are marked 9D, but seem tighter than that, probably an 8D-8.5D.
> If someone wants to give them a shot, just pay the shipping and they're yours.
> 
> I will try and post pics later.


These are still around, I will try and get a couple pics up tonight...then again, Weejuns are Weejuns...


----------



## M. Charles

*BB Madras Shorts*

*34/35 Brooks Brothers Madras Shorts* Red/Blue/White. 8.5" inseam. Marked 35 but fit like a 34" waist. Asking $35 shipped. Please PM with email address for picture. Thanks!


----------



## RJATL

RJATL said:


> Single-Breasted, 2 Button Silk Sport Coat. No Fabric or Size Tag but I recall it being Pure Silk and it certainly looks and feels like it. (This was ahand-me down from my father -- Made for Hinds Brothers which was a great clothier in Tupelo, MS. I'm not sure if they're still around.) Cream Ground with Various Colors -- including Dark Green, Burgundy, Pink, Light Blue -- in Check Pattern.
> 
> $25 Shipped in CONUS. Pay Pal.
> 
> MEASUREMENTS
> 
> CHEST: 23"
> 
> SHOULDER: 20"
> 
> LENGTH: 31.5" (From Bottom of Collar)
> 
> SLEEVES: 23"
> 
> WAIST: 22"


Price reduced to $25 shipped CONUS. Pay Pal.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I placed an order for the five watch-strap deal from . Out of the five straps I received, there were only three different patterns. 

They sent me two of the #4 and two of the #14.


Anybody wanna trade?


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Bills Khakis Patch Madras shorts
> M2/Size 35 waist
> This is a very GTH pair of patch madras. The colors are lots of pinks, yellows, light blues and greens, white, etc. These were an eBay purchase, thus they are marked irregular. However, they have no flaws. Very, very nice.
> 
> $20 shipped.


Shorts are sold, pending payment.

TT:teacha:


----------



## M. Charles

*BB Madras Price Reduction*



M. Charles said:


> *34/35 Brooks Brothers Madras Shorts* Red/Blue/White. 8.5" inseam. Marked 35 but fit like a 34" waist. Asking $35 shipped. Please PM with email address for picture. Thanks!


The shorts are now $25 shipped. PM for picture. Thanks. MC


----------



## AlanC

Pics & measurements coming, but I have the following (mostly self-explanatory):

Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack navy blazer, patch & flap, 2-button cuff, full lined, 43L--_the_ wardrobe staple--Brooks retails these for around $475--I'm asking $55 delivered CONUS

Ralph Lauren casual white OCBD--'The Big Shirt'--size M (but BIG, might work for a L)--with pocket & no pony on the chest (pony is at the bottom and would be tucked in unseen)--$20/delivered

Lacoste navy pique polo w/pocket & croc, 2 button--XL--$25 delivered

Crittenden's 'Charleston' widewale cords in 'tobacco', plain front, cuffed--38 x 27.25--Crittenden's was founded by the former president of Oxxford Clothes and it sells in fine men's stores; the construction on these is fantastic--they retail for $115--$25/delivered


----------



## wnh

As of yesterday, my local Salvation Army has a pair of vintage-looking Rooster solid linen ties, I'm guessing 2 7/8" to 3" wide. One is sort of an ice blue, the other a light camel-ish tan. I don't think I have much use for them, so I'm 'offering' them to someone here (note: I do not have them in my possession, but they have been there for over a week now). Real cheap (make me an offer -- you probably can't go too low). Let me know if you're interested. I'd be happy to swing by and pick them up.


----------



## AsherNM

All the colored pants I never had the temerity to wear. The reds are a little more faded than pictured, and the blues a little brighter. The other depictions seem accurate. The red and yellow are beefy Orvis Twills, the blue and pink Orvis oxford cloth, and the peach Bills Chamois M2. The red and blue are 32" hemmed to 34" (perhaps longer, as the tailor hemmed these). The pink, yellow and peach are unhemmed. All are flat front. The reds have been worn once, the blue oxfords never, the pink ones once (despite being unhemmed - don't ask), the others never. $16 + shipping each, but $30 + shipping for the Bills. Discounts on multiple purchases. The Bills are irregular. The bills and yellow pairs still have tags attached.

The cuffs are 1.75." Metal clasp fly on all except the blue and pink pairs. The Orvis twills have slight slash pockets, the others on-seam ones.

Email me for more detail and pictures.


----------



## JordanW

AsherNM,

I'm interested in the blues. What size waist are these?


----------



## AsherNM

AsherNM said:


> All the colored pants I never had the temerity to wear. The reds are a little more faded than pictured, and the blues a little brighter. The other depictions seem accurate. The red and yellow are beefy Orvis Twills, the blue and pink Orvis oxford cloth, and the peach Bills Chamois M2. The red and blue are 32" hemmed to 34" (perhaps longer, as the tailor hemmed these). The pink, yellow and peach are unhemmed. All are flat front. The reds have been worn once, the blue oxfords never, the pink ones once (despite being unhemmed - don't ask), the others never. $16 + shipping each, but $30 + shipping for the Bills. Discounts on multiple purchases. The Bills are irregular. The bills and yellow pairs still have tags attached.
> 
> The cuffs are 1.75." Metal clasp fly on all except the blue and pink pairs. The Orvis twills have slight slash pockets, the others on-seam ones.
> 
> Email me for more detail and pictures.


Addendum: The peach pants are a tad brighter than pictured. Very soft fabric.

JordanW, my apologies for the confusing writing. The blues are size 32 waist, with about a 33.75" inseam, with 1.75" cuffs. I take payment over paypal. Please PM me with your particulars.

I've had amiable dealings with one forum member already, and have a pristine ebay record (except for a seller who gave me negative feedback in revenge for me calling him out on bald deceit). https://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=ashernm88

I quoted myself because a new page began, and mine was on the bottom of the last.

Left Alden shoe and Gold Toes not for sale.


----------



## Untilted

ashernm, i'm jealous of your collection of colored chinos!


----------



## wnh

wnh said:


> As of yesterday, my local Salvation Army has a pair of vintage-looking Rooster solid linen ties, I'm guessing 2 7/8" to 3" wide. One is sort of an ice blue, the other a light camel-ish tan. I don't think I have much use for them, so I'm 'offering' them to someone here (note: I do not have them in my possession, but they have been there for over a week now). Real cheap (make me an offer -- you probably can't go too low). Let me know if you're interested. I'd be happy to swing by and pick them up.


These ties are spoken for, pending payment and all that.


----------



## AlanC

Trafalgar brown pebbled leather belt, silvertone buckle, made in USA--NWT--size 38--would retail in the $60-$70 range--$25/delivered (I have two of these)



SOLD--RL Polo ribbon belt--NWT--size L--$15 delivered CONUS (retails for $40)

SOLD pending payment--RL Polo 'Big Shirt' white OCBD-size M (measures ~15.5 x 35)--meant for casual wear--oxford cloth button down with pocket; the pony is at the bottom of the shirt so it will be tucked away unseen--fit is very loose, and probably could work for many Larges as well--price drop: $15 delivered/CONUS

SOLD--Crittenden's Closet Charleston widewale cords in 'tobacco', plain front, cuffed--38 x 27.25 (1.5" cuff to let if desired)--Crittenden's was founded by the former president of Oxxford Clothes and it sells in fine men's stores; the construction on these is fantastic--they retail for $115--$25/delivered


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> The shorts are now $25 shipped. PM for picture. Thanks. MC


Sold pending payment.


----------



## Patrick06790

*J. Press 17X35 flap pockets*

SOLD

Just found three of them - 17x 35, a blue and a white oxford, blue pinpoint. All are bd collar with third button on back of collar and the flap/buttoned pocket.

The white oxford has some spotting on the pocket, which wouldn't be noticeable with your jacket on, for Pete's sake. The spots look more dramatic in the photos than in person.

The whole megilla is yours for $30 shipped CONUS. Send PM.

SOLD


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick--I PMed you on the Press flaps--I am all over those!


----------



## Sweetness

I posted about these earlier, but I never had photos.

They shoes are Johnson and Murphy Ultima tassel loafers in what I'm pretty sure is shell cordovan; size 9D. They are in okay condition with the bottoms having some life left in them (looks like they were resoled recently) with the main flaw being that it looks like owner pulled a Wizard of Oz and kept clicking their inside heels since it's much lighter and one of the straps is cut. There's a photo that'll show what it looks like. Therefore, if anyone wants these, I think $35 + shipping would be a good price, so probably around $40. If you want them, PM me and the first person who responds will get them.


----------



## spinlps

Sweetness said:


> I posted about these earlier, but I never had photos.
> They shoes are Johnson and Murphy Ultima tassel loafers in what I'm pretty sure is shell cordovan; size 9D.


Sweet - The creasing & wrinkling indicate these are calf.


----------



## M. Charles

*Polo Ralph Lauren Chinos 36/34*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Cotton Chinos* Size 36/34, Light Tan. (plenty of room for a cuff! if you're a 32 inseam.) Like new condition--only worn about twice. Asking $15 + $3 shipping = $18 shipped.

Please contact me via PM.


----------



## spinlps

*BB Green Blazer*

Picked this up today... will I ever find stuff like this in my size?!?

BB "346" Green Sack Blazer
Shoulder to Shoulder = 18.75
Armpit to Armpit = 21.50
Jacket Length from Bottom of Collar = 30.5
Sleeve Lenght from Shoulder Seam = 25"
Good Condition.
Pics to follow.
$30ppd in ContUSA.


----------



## AsherNM

Is anyone interested in Alan Payne white bucks in 11M? (They're technically 11.5, but they run half a size too small.) They've been worn for one night, and are pristine. They're $125 retail, and I'd be willing to part with them for $50. PM me for pictures.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Converse Jack Purcell canvas tennis shoes
> Size 9/ Navy
> These are Brand New/Old Stock Purcells. They are Made In USA. I wore these one time.
> 
> $25 shipped.


Jack Purcell's are still available and are now $20...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Foghorn

*46 REGULAR*

DOES NOT APPEAR TO HAVE BEEN WORN. EXCELLENT CONDITION
Grey Windowpane Sack, 46R (32 length) 1/4 lined. Plain front trousers with watch pocket & on seam pockets. This is a gorgeous full canvas Pre-MARX Brothers suit. A little more than midweight, but not a super heavyweight. If you live outside the South- expect 6 months of wear. 
Sadly it is just too big for me.
COAT 3 button sack
Chest 47 & 7/8 
Length 32 & 1/2
Shoulders 19 & 3/8
(has been taken in a little at the bottom- full let everywhere else-
PANT
Waist 38 & 6/8 (2 & 1/4 to let)
Lenght 29 (but can get 1 & 1/2 cuff up to same length with GENEROUS HEM)- 31 & 1/4 inches with plain hem & about a 1 inch hem.

$85 paypal shipped
I WILL EMAIL PIX


----------



## Brownshoe

DIBS!

Foghorn, I PMed you. This sounds great--never have luck finding this size.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Jack Purcell's are still available and are now $20...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Sold, pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Patrick06790

*J Crew seersucker sack*

Tagged 42 L, shoulder 19, sleeve 25, armpits 21.5, length from top of collar 33.

Patch pockets, a 3/2 roll, though not very pronounced, minimal shoulder padding and just that bit of lining on the upper portion.

And no darts!

First photo gets the color best - kind of a faded parchment with blue/grey stripes.

Yours for $25 shipped CONUS - send PM


----------



## Untilted

wow, J.Crew made sacks.............

Isn't this what EVT wants? all patch pockets.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Yes, but I'm a 40-41R...

Patrick, I will send you a PM>


----------



## spinlps

spinlps said:


> Picked this up today... will I ever find stuff like this in my size?!?
> 
> BB "346" Green Sack Blazer
> Shoulder to Shoulder = 18.75
> Armpit to Armpit = 21.50
> Jacket Length from Bottom of Collar = 30.5
> Sleeve Lenght from Shoulder Seam = 25"
> Good Condition.
> Pics to follow.
> $30ppd in ContUSA.


Pics as promised... PM if interested.


----------



## Duck

I was in one of the thrift stores yesterday and they had a pair of AE's Park Avenues black captoes that are in great shape. No creases or major scratches. Size 8.5. They don't fit me but I would be willing to pick them up for someone. They were asking 28 and I would mail them for 30. Any takers?


----------



## Foghorn

Foghorn said:


> DOES NOT APPEAR TO HAVE BEEN WORN. EXCELLENT CONDITION
> Grey Windowpane Sack, 46R (32 length) 1/4 lined. Plain front trousers with watch pocket & on seam pockets. This is a gorgeous full canvas Pre-MARX Brothers suit. A little more than midweight, but not a super heavyweight. If you live outside the South- expect 6 months of wear.
> Sadly it is just too big for me.
> COAT 3 button sack
> Chest 47 & 7/8
> Length 32 & 1/2
> Shoulders 19 & 3/8
> (has been taken in a little at the bottom- full let everywhere else-
> PANT
> Waist 38 & 6/8 (2 & 1/4 to let)
> Lenght 29 (but can get 1 & 1/2 cuff up to same length with GENEROUS HEM)- 31 & 1/4 inches with plain hem & about a 1 inch hem.
> 
> $85 paypal shipped


Brownshoe had an identical suit- still open- here's the links to the pics;

https://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=007jj8.jpg

https://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=006sq2.jpg


----------



## Brownshoe

Foghorn said:


> Brownshoe had an identical suit- still open- here's the links to the pics;
> 
> https://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=007jj8.jpg
> 
> https://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=006sq2.jpg


Foghorn was polite enough not to add: Brownshoe is an idiot.

It's gorgeous, just didn't need two (nearly) identical suits.


----------



## egadfly

*USA-Made Weejuns*

I have another pair of USA-made Weejuns to sell. They are virtually identical to the ones shown here, but in size 9.5D.

Traditional styling in burgundy brush-off finish, with combo heels and no heel counter pinch. Some wear to soles and heels, but plenty of life left in both.

Asking $30 shipped CONUS. PM me if interested.

EGF

Edit: just fyi, these shoes run small -- I wear a 9 in the LHS, but can't fit into size 9 Weejuns. These fit me fine.


----------



## Foghorn

*New old stock Vintage Elgin midsize about 33mm*

Seems to run great, as new & unworn. I am clearing out stuff I do not wear/use.
$70 shipped (I actually paid the list price)
https://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=001rg0.jpg

[img=https://img523.imageshack.us/img523/161/004bm4.th.jpg]
https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=003ik3.jpg

https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=002ux5.jpg


----------



## Foghorn

*New Old Stock Vintage Elgin midsize wristwatch*

Seems to run great, as new & unworn. I would suggest having it cleaned though. 
I am clearing out stuff I do not wear/use.
$70 shipped (I actually paid the list price)
https://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=001rg0.jpg

[img=https://img523.imageshack.us/img523/161/004bm4.th.jpg]
https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=003ik3.jpg

https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=002ux5.jpg


----------



## egadfly

egadfly said:


> I have another pair of USA-made Weejuns to sell. They are virtually identical to the ones shown here, but in size 9.5D.
> 
> Traditional styling in burgundy brush-off finish, with combo heels and no heel counter pinch. Some wear to soles and heels, but plenty of life left in both.
> 
> Asking $30 shipped CONUS. PM me if interested.
> 
> EGF
> 
> Edit: just fyi, these shoes run small -- I wear a 9 in the LHS, but can't fit into size 9 Weejuns. These fit me fine.


The Weejuns are sold.

EGF


----------



## zarathustra

Foghorn: 

Is the watch white and yellow gold? I cannot tell from the pictures.


----------



## Foghorn

It's a (silver) stainless body, gold plated arabic numerals, & gold plated with luminova (glow in the dark) hands. Obviously I am no professional photographer- Squire will have to give lessons.


----------



## farney

12C

I've still not had any luck with shoes on eBay but hopefully some of you might like these


----------



## nerdykarim

I have this 38S Southwick for Paul Stuart sportcoat that I need to let go of...I like it more than any other sportcoat I own, but I don't think I'll ever go from a 40S down to a 38S. It was one of those on eBay where the seller didn't know the size (and it isn't marked in the jacket) so I sort of took a gamble on it. Long story short, the lining is a little ripped and a little discolored in some places (though it looks fine on the outside) but I still prefer it to any of the other sack sportcoats in my closet. It is one of very few garments that I'd actually pay retail for (though I'd probably pay O'Connells prices and not Paul Stuart prices). Anyways, enough hype about it....here are some pics. If you want it, let me know. I'd like $20 to cover shipping and a bit of my cost, but I guess that's negotiable if you need it to be.

Let me know if you're interested and I'll take measurements. The sleeves are a little short but everything else feels pretty standard.

Sorry the pictures aren't sized correctly...I did sort of a hasty job.

























and a closeup of the fabric and a button:


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Press for Burlington Knot Repp Tie*

J. Press for Burlington Knot Repp Tie. Blue/Yellow/Red/Green stripes. 80% silk, 20% polyester. Asking $10 shipped.

Please PM for photo.

Thanks. MC


----------



## JordanW

nerdykarim said:


> I have this 38S Southwick for Paul Stuart sportcoat that I need to let go of...


nerdykarim,

PM sent with a few questions.


----------



## nerdykarim

JordanW said:


> nerdykarim,
> 
> PM sent with a few questions.


Measurements:
Length: 29 inches from bottom of collar, 30.25 inches overall
Chest (pit-to-pit): 21 inches (42 when doubled)
Shoulders (seam to seam from the back): 18 inches (36 when doubled)
Sleeves: 23 1/4 (with some room to extend, if necessary)
I think standard on short length is 24 and standard on reg length is 25 inches.

Colors:
It looks to me like khaki, olive green, light brown and darker brown (but not quite black). Edit: it's a little lighter than the picture you quoted...I couldn't get a solid representation of the shade of color, but it's probably in between the first and second picture (though closer to the second one).

Sorry about the rambling, stream of consciousness prose of the original ad. I've been doing a "summer cleaning" session and have been listing items for eBay auctions late into the night.


----------



## JordanW

*A Few More Cable Car Pieces*

I have few more CCC things up for grabs.

NWT Blue Seersucker sack in 36R. It has a bit of a high roll. $35 shipped:

Olive poplin sack suit in 52XL. Store tag does not reveal fabric but I would venture to assume 50/50 cotton/poly. $40 shipped:

Lastly, a NWT charcoal colored Cable Car/Southwick "Douglas" sack blazer in 46 "EX TL". 100% wool with bemberg lining. This one has a 3/3 roll but can easily be pressed to a 3/2. $60 shipped:


----------



## JordanW

Seersucker jacket is sold pending payment. Thank you Connemara!


----------



## wnh

I've got two ties I'd like to get rid of. One is a vintage Rooster 60/40 wool/silk blend, the other a 100% virgin wool knit with an embroidered duck.

The Rooster tie has a small dirt smudge on the very tip of the tie, seen in the up-close photo. The first picture is more indicative of the tie's true color. The tie is 3" wide and 54" long.

The only tag on the wool knit says "100% Virgin Wool Made in U.S.A." The spots (one about 1.5" above the duck's head, the other at the tip of its wing) are barely noticeable in person. The flash picked them up, it seems. Also, the color of the tie is darker than either picture here. The tie is 2" wide and 53" long.

Asking $4 shipped in the CONUS for both ties together.


----------



## Untilted

I want those ties!


----------



## wnh

The above ties are sold, pending payment. Thanks, tilt.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> J. Press for Burlington Knot Repp Tie. Blue/Yellow/Red/Green stripes. 80% silk, 20% polyester. Asking $10 shipped.
> 
> Please PM for photo.
> 
> Thanks. MC


The tie is now $7 shipped. Please PM.


----------



## spinlps

*Just in time for summer*

Cream & Green Gingham Jacket
3R2 Sack
Single Vent
Three Button Sleeves
1/4 Quarter Lined in back, fully lined in front (see pic)
1/4 inch stitching
"Dry Clean Only"... otherwise unmarked. Appears to be a lightweight cotton or silk / wool blend similar to HistoryDoc's recent BB purchase.
Perfect shape, *beautiful* shoulder.
$30 ppd in CONUS

Measurements
Shoulder - 18.25
Armpit - 22
Length from Back Collar - 32.5
Sleeve from Shoulder - 27.25
Lapel Width - 3.25


----------



## AlanC

^Nice, spinlps.

I've got a bunch of stuff I'll be listing over the next while so watch this space as a I try to process it all.

*SOLD* pending payment. First up are a pair of Alden 681s (full strap loafer in black calf) in size 11.5 D. Condition is good; the uppers have some wear marks but on the whole quite clean. There is still wear left in the soles.

I'm having a devil of a time getting well-lit shots, so pardon the multiple pics:










The Shoemart sells them for $344. Save over $300 with these: asking $40 delivered in the CONUS. Paypal please.

Shoe trees not included.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers 'Brooks Golf' cotton cardigan. Made in the USA, size XL. I believe this sweater to be NWOT; there actually is an inspection sticker still on it (see pic). If not NWOT it is at least 'as new'. Asking $30 delivered, CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

Herringbone tweed flat/ivy cap, size M (7 - 7 1/8; ). No brand label, but made in the USA. Excellent shape. Asking $20 delivered in the CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

Tradly narrow ties from the British Isles





l to r, Atkinson's Irish Poplin (made in Ireland), Michelson's Shetland wool (made in Britain), Christy's London (made in England), Robert Talbott (woven in England, made in USA). The Atkinson's is 2 5/8" wide but only 53" long. It is suitable for those of shorter stature and thinner neck. The others are ~3" wide and standard length. Asking $15 each/delivered CONUS, Paypal please. If you are interested in more than one we could probably work out a deal.


----------



## AsherNM

*Trad Jackpot!*

BB Golden Fleece Sack 42R? in the classic grey glen plaid with small blue line (Will probably sell on Ebay).

3 Tan wool suits, one from Carroll & Co. a very high end L.A. shop (prices about twice BB's), one from the Wilger Company, a quasi-trad campus shop in Westwood that shut down, and one from G.B. Harb, another L.A. trad shop. There's also a dark brown/charcoal pinstripe from Carroll and Co., both fully lined. Lastly, there's a Brooks 346 or Makers charcoal suit with chalkstripe (?), about ~38R, possibly a sack, which I'll probably take for myself.

The crowning glory is a light bright green sack patch pocket blazer, ~38, total GTH. I'll probably keep it for myself, as it fits very well.

Note: only the GF, the charcoal chalkstripe, and the green blazer are sacks, if IIRC.

The clothing is still at the thrift shop, put aside, waiting for me to scrape a few pennies together.

There's also a olive tan BB trench, and some nice madras shirts (one that said Indian Madras on it) in Large.

All told, it'll probably be about $70 for the suits and $20 for the shirts, shipping included. The GF was $45 pre-tax, and the others are about the same, I believe. They were all in very good condition.

There was also a John Ashford British Tan Barn Jacket, with brown leather collar and blackwatch lining, IIRC.

If you're interested in something, please send me a message ASAP. I'm going back to the store tomorrow, right after my second mortgage is settled.


----------



## summej2

Folks in DC: The Goodwill in Arlington off Rt. 50 had an old tweed Southwick sack 3-roll-2 in a 44L or 42L for about $7. I couldn't recall if anyone was that size, so I left it.


----------



## Untilted

I live in Arlington. summej2, are there a lot of trad items there?


----------



## vwguy

summej2 said:


> Folks in DC: The Goodwill in Arlington off Rt. 50 had an old tweed Southwick sack 3-roll-2 in a 44L or 42L for about $7. I couldn't recall if anyone was that size, so I left it.


If it's 44L & in decent condition, someone please pick that up for me 

Brian


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment--thanks!

GTH Tartan 100% wool trousers, plain front
Made in USA by 'Saturdays Gentlemen's Britches'
No, I've not heard of them, either, but these are very well made trousers in perfect condition, full waistband, etc.

~36 x 30.75 (not cuffed, but 2.25" to let on the inseam)

$30 delivered, CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Alan, beautiful trousers! Jeez, if they only had a couple inches in each direction....

JB


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks, Joe. Perhaps that Brooks cardigan listed yesterday would fit nicely? :biggrin2:

Land's End casual Glen plaid shirt, heavy brushed cotton, button down collar with rear collar button, size L/16-16H

Normally I don't bother getting LE shirts for the exchange, but this one is so fantastic I couldn't let it go. Whoever gets it is going to _love_ it. $20 delivered, CONUS, Paypal.

Brooks Bros yellow OCBD, 16 x 35, not new, but in very good shape, $15

If someone is interested in both you can have them for $30 delivered.


----------



## Duck

B2 3/2 Sack Blazer in excellent condition. This is super nice. I absolutely wish I could wear this jacket. A friend sold it to me because he disliked the three buttons and he only wore it a few times. It is a 42 L and I am just a short fellow. I paid the same price for this except for a few dollars for shipping. I just want to give it a nice home. PM if you want more pictures.










Size - 42"
Chest - 44"
Waist - 42"
Sleeve Length - 25"
Length - 33 1/2"

Single vent, great shape.

Asking $40 US shipped. PM me.


----------



## wnh

AlanC, any idea what the 16-16H indicates on the LE shirt?


----------



## AlanC

Corbin Blackwatch tartan 3/2 sack, half-lined, beautiful roll on the lapel, made in USA, fantastic condition--from the no-longer-in-existence original Logan's of Midway near Lexington, Kentucky. Logan's still has a Lexington location.

$40 shipped/CONUS, Paypal please

No tagged size, but estimated as a 42/43 L--*see measurements!*

Chest: 23.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.75"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.75"
Shoulder: 18.75"


----------



## AlanC

wnh said:


> AlanC, any idea what the 16-16H indicates on the LE shirt?


I believe it's a neck measurement indication--16"/16 1/2", or a Large. Since it's a casual shirt the top button wouldn't normally be buttoned, anyway, of course.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks, Joe. Perhaps that Brooks cardigan listed yesterday would fit nicely? :biggrin2:


T'would. Just not quite my style.

JB


----------



## AlanC

SOLD--thanks!

Brooks Brothers "346" (I believe this to be the old "346" line, which was _not_ an outlet line) green 3/2 sack patch, patch & flap blazer, half-lined

Tagged Size 46 ML (medium-long, between a regular and a long, measures more to a Long)

Shoulder: 18.75"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"

$40/delivered CONUS, Paypal please


----------



## M. Charles

*Canadian Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater*

*Canadian Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater*

See this thread (below). The sweater is identical in appearance and construction to the 80s Bean original -- made in Norway, etc. This one is by Roots Canada and is green instead of blue. Superb shape, definitely from the 80s, I would guess.

I've got $33 in it and I'm willing to sell it for that plus shipping. Let's say $40 shipped. Please PM. Thanks, MC

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70473


----------



## TradTeacher

Today I offer you the following...

Bass Dirty Bucs
Size 10M; Made in the US of A

This is the older American made model with the little green "Bass" tag. Fantastic condition and, sadly, a bit too big for me.

Asking $25 shipped.

======================================================

BB Blue/White Stripe Tab Collar Broadcloth shirt
Size 15.5/34

This is a beautiful dress shirt, all cotton and *must iron*! The blue is more towards a navy shade and the stripes are wide, perhaps like a Bengal Stripe.

Asking $15 shipped.

======================================================

I have a huge lot of Tradly ties to offer. I have 5 BB "University" ties in the 3" width, all Repp stripes. One is a Argyle and Sutherland, one a Gold w/ Navy bar stripe, one a Navy and Purple Guard stripe with embriodered crests, one a BB #1 with Light Blue body, Navy and White stripes, one a BB #1 with a Navy body and Light Blue and White stripes. I'd ask $10/tie or sell the lot for $40.

I also have a J. Crew madras tie and a J. Crew Blackwatch w/ Pink and Purple overcheck Wool tie. Those are $10/tie or $15 for the pair.

Please PM me for any additional info and/or pics. I'd be happy to email them along to you.

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

Christy's and Talbott are sold. The Michelson's and Atkinsons are still available.



AlanC said:


> Tradly narrow ties from the British Isles
> 
> l to r, Atkinson's Irish Poplin (made in Ireland), Michelson's Shetland wool (made in Britain), Christy's London (made in England), Robert Talbott (woven in England, made in USA). The Atkinson's is 2 5/8" wide but only 53" long. It is suitable for those of shorter stature and thinner neck. The others are ~3" wide and standard length. Asking $15 each/delivered CONUS, Paypal please. If you are interested in more than one we could probably work out a deal.


----------



## summej2

Untilted said:


> I live in Arlington. summej2, are there a lot of trad items there?


There may have been one other Southwick. All I managed was a barely worn but ancient BB OCBD.


----------



## paper clip

*AE Shell MacNeil 10.5 D and Bonus!*

Gents,

I can't tell you how disappointed I am. Today I took delivery of my $150 ebayed shell AE MacNeils, but I am astounded to find that they do not fit. I tried on 10.5 Ds at the AE store in Boston, which fit fine, but these seem too tight up front. I can't understand it.

In any event, my disappointment can be someone else's gain.

Here's the auction with pics:



















shoes are in great shape - seem to have been worn only a few times.

I'll send'em to you for the $150 I paid, and I will ship to the CONUS free.

As an added bonus, if you want them, I'll throw in the vintage florsheim longwings I also got today FOR FREE!!! I won them for $11, but they, too, seem too tight.



















PM for more info or to let me know you want 'em.


----------



## vwguy

vwguy said:


> If it's 44L & in decent condition, someone please pick that up for me
> 
> Brian


If you or Untilted get back to the Arlington Goodwill, think of me!

Brian


----------



## Untilted

i'll go to the arlington goodwill store some time this summer, hopefully (if my parents allow).


----------



## Danny

*Some stuff for everyone...*

All prices include CONUS shipping.

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2034qm3.jpg
https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2035gv7.jpg
https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2036wk2.jpg

Two Polo RL spread collar gingham shirts in 2 ply 80s. They are basically new. I have worn them maybe twice each. The wide shot seems to have a moire pattern, but check the closer shots for the pattern. Substantial fabric. Size M but fits large on me so I'd say it's more like a big M or a L. $30 each

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2039rn1.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2038jw2.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2040md5.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2041ol2.jpg

Brown J Crew wool and mohair unconstructed 3 button jacket. Will need to be pressed before wearing. Size 40R. Fully lined. $30

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2045ul1.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2046pa1.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2044si7.jpg

Really nice USA made Lands End lambswool cableknit sweater. Color is like a catsup red. Not as bright as the closer photos, the wide shot is more accurate. Size L [42-44]. I love it but it's too big for me. Got it from my grandfather. $25

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2031cr5.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2033qk6.jpg
https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2032ir1.jpg

Muted Peach gingham shirt by Lacoste. Really nice summer color. The collar is a bit stiff for my tastes but the shirt itself is really nice looking. Size 40 [fits me well, I am a 15.5/33 or a M] $30

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2043oc8.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2042da1.jpg

Finally, some J Crew Engineer's Boots in Size 9. Heel is fairly high. A good polish and these will be great. $25


----------



## AsherNM

Danny, I'm interested in the J Crew Blazer. Would you post measurements?


----------



## Untilted

vwguy, you are in luck! my parents finally let me drive to gym by myself at night. I'll definitely stop by the goodwill tomorrow and get the southwick for you.


----------



## Brownshoe

Allen--

PM'ed you on that nifty green blazer.


----------



## vwguy

Untilted said:


> vwguy, you are in luck! my parents finally let me drive to gym by myself at night. I'll definitely stop by the goodwill tomorrow and get the southwick for you.


Awesome! If it's a 44L and passes your inspection, please pick 'er up for me. PM me w/ all the transactional details once you have it.

Brian


----------



## Duck

Found a really nice pair of Cole Haan black bluchers with a split toe. Great shine and no scuffs at the thrift. Good pair of work shoes for someone starting out. They want $18, I will mail for $20 paypal conus. PM if you are interested or need pictures.


----------



## spinlps

Up for air and price reduction. $25ppd in CONUS.

Jacket looks to be a 43 - 44L.



spinlps said:


> Cream & Green Gingham Jacket
> 3R2 Sack
> Single Vent
> Three Button Sleeves
> 1/4 Quarter Lined in back, fully lined in front (see pic)
> 1/4 inch stitching
> "Dry Clean Only"... otherwise unmarked. Appears to be a lightweight cotton or silk / wool blend similar to HistoryDoc's recent BB purchase.
> Perfect shape, *beautiful* shoulder.
> $30 ppd in CONUS
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulder - 18.25
> Armpit - 22
> Length from Back Collar - 32.5
> Sleeve from Shoulder - 27.25
> Lapel Width - 3.25


----------



## JordanW

36R seersucker sack back up for grabs. It has a bit of a high roll. $35 shipped:



Olive poplin sack suit in 52XL. Store tag does not reveal fabric but I would venture to assume 50/50 cotton/poly. $40 shipped:





Lastly, a NWT charcoal colored Cable Car/Southwick "Douglas" sack blazer in 46 "EX TL". 100% wool with bemberg lining. This one has a 3/3 roll but can easily be pressed to a 3/2. $60 shipped:


----------



## Foghorn

If it's still avail- Ill take it!
F


AlanC said:


> Corbin Blackwatch tartan 3/2 sack, half-lined, beautiful roll on the lapel, made in USA, fantastic condition--from the no-longer-in-existence original Logan's of Midway near Lexington, Kentucky. Logan's still has a Lexington location.
> 
> $40 shipped/CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> No tagged size, but estimated as a 42/43 L--*see measurements!*
> 
> Chest: 23.25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.75"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.75"
> Shoulder: 18.75"


----------



## paper clip

paper clip said:


> Gents,
> 
> I can't tell you how disappointed I am. Today I took delivery of my $150 ebayed shell AE MacNeils, but I am astounded to find that they do not fit. I tried on 10.5 Ds at the AE store in Boston, which fit fine, but these seem too tight up front. I can't understand it.
> 
> In any event, my disappointment can be someone else's gain.
> 
> Here's the auction with pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes are in great shape - seem to have been worn only a few times.
> 
> I'll send'em to you for the $150 I paid, and I will ship to the CONUS free.
> 
> PM for more info or to let me know you want 'em.


FAIR WARNING: I am able to return these and will do so if I don't hear anything by end of business on Friday. :icon_smile:


----------



## tsweetland

paper clip said:


> FAIR WARNING: I am able to return these and will do so if I don't hear anything by end of business on Friday. :icon_smile:


They are beautiful, and I know they are expensive, but $150 for used shoes?


----------



## paper clip

tsweetland said:


> They are beautiful, and I know they are expensive, but $150 for used shoes?


My experience in following Shell shoes on ebay for the past year has shown me that at least in my size, prices often reach or exceed $150, esp. if the soles show evidence of little use.


----------



## AlanC

Shell does, indeed, go high on ebay. I was beaten out on a pair (although new) earlier in the week.


----------



## AlanC

Tingley Rubbers 'Trim' Overshoes, size Large (10.5-11.5)
These are new and unworn. They .

Asking $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## Danny

AsherNM said:


> Danny, I'm interested in the J Crew Blazer. Would you post measurements?


AsherNM,

The J Crew mohair/wool jacket's sleeves are 25.5 from the shoulder seam to the cuff. From the top of the collar to the bottom of the back is 31.5. From shoulder seam to shoulder seam is 19.25.


----------



## SouthernHoo

*Tradly, Narrow Ties from Ben Silver & Robert Talbott*

I found these yesterday at a local consignment shop and picked them up thinking someone here might be interested.

They are each 3 1/4" wide, ~58" long and all silk. No visible stains or pulled/picked threads.

$10 each or both for $18 shipped (in Conus). Paypal please.


----------



## SouthernHoo

Ben Silver tie sold - Robert Talbot still available.



SouthernHoo said:


> I found these yesterday at a local consignment shop and picked them up thinking someone here might be interested.
> 
> They are each 3 1/4" wide, ~58" long and all silk. No visible stains or pulled/picked threads.
> 
> $10 each or both for $18 shipped (in Conus). Paypal please.


----------



## M. Charles

*Authentic Bleeding Madras Tie-- 50s?*

Authentic Bleeding Madras Tie by Rooster. 3" at widest point. Made in India. Asking $15 shipped.

https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32829509otx5.jpg

https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32829512opk7.jpg


----------



## tripreed

This is sort of an unusual post, but I wondered if anyone had any madras shirts in a size Large that they were looking to get rid of. If so, please PM me and maybe we can work out a price. Thanks.


----------



## paper clip

paper clip said:


> FAIR WARNING: I am able to return these and will do so if I don't hear anything by end of business on Friday. :icon_smile:


Just a FYI - I am returning these today. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Duck

Duck said:


> B2 3/2 Sack Blazer in excellent condition. This is super nice. I absolutely wish I could wear this jacket. A friend sold it to me because he disliked the three buttons and he only wore it a few times. It is a 42 L and I am just a short fellow. I paid the same price for this except for a few dollars for shipping. I just want to give it a nice home. PM if you want more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size - 42"
> Chest - 44"
> Waist - 42"
> Sleeve Length - 25"
> Length - 33 1/2"
> 
> Single vent, great shape.
> 
> Asking $40 US shipped. PM me.


I have more pictures. $35 shipped


----------



## AlanC

Sold--thanks!


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> Authentic Bleeding Madras Tie by Rooster. 3" at widest point. Made in India. Asking $15 shipped.
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32829509otx5.jpg
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32829512opk7.jpg


Now asking $10 shipped. Please PM.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD--thanks!

Pendleton tweed Norfolk-type jacket with half-belt, action back and patch pockets, woven leather buttons and suede elbow patches. Made in USA (my understanding is that Pendleton does not make its clothing in the US any longer). Tagged a 42L (see measurements!).

Not Trad, per se, but classic and retro. Very nice.

Asking $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.

Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 26.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
Shoulder: 18.5"


----------



## AlanC

Sold--thanks!


----------



## AlanC

Also re-available is...

Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack navy blazer, patch & flap, 2-button cuff, full lined, *43L*--the wardrobe staple--Brooks retails these for around $475--I'm asking $55 delivered CONUS

As soon as Imageshack cooperates and lets me access my stored images I'll post pictures, but it looks like what you think it looks like.


----------



## JordanW

Seersucker jacket is sold. 

Other two items are still for sale with price cuts.



Olive poplin sack suit in 52XL. Store tag does not reveal fabric but I would venture to assume 50/50 cotton/poly. $30 shipped:





Lastly, a NWT charcoal colored Cable Car/Southwick "Douglas" sack blazer in 46 "EX TL". 100% wool with bemberg lining. This one has a 3/3 roll but can easily be pressed to a 3/2. $45 shipped:


----------



## Untilted

*Camelhair sack! 36S*

TT sold this to me about half a year ago. I'm selling it now:

It's a USA-made Brooks Brothers 100% camelhair 3/2 sack sportcoat, fully lined. Color is brown/olive with orange and burgundy windowpanes. Nailhead pattern. Excellent condition. The lining around the sleeve cuffs are sort of coming off, but it doesn't bother anything and can be fixed easily if you want to.

Size: 36 Short
Chest: 20" 
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 21.5" with potentially 2 inches to let out
Jacket Length: 28.5"-29''

Asking for paypal 30 dollars shipped CONUS. I accept checks/money order as well.

Picture time!

Pattern:


----------



## Brownshoe

Tilt--

That's a lovely jacket, and looks great on you. Why are you selling it?

Should mind my own beeswax, 

BS


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Tilt--
> 
> That's a lovely jacket, and looks great on you. Why are you selling it?
> 
> Should mind my own beeswax,
> 
> BS


I have too many jackets for my age............ I don't have time to wear all of them. Furthermore, I just acquired a camel color camelhair sack, which can serve as the replacement. Tripreed's brother (who also wears a 36S) may appreciate this jacket more.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> Authentic Bleeding Madras Tie by Rooster. 3" at widest point. Made in India. Asking $15 shipped.
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32829509otx5.jpg
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32829512opk7.jpg


Tie is now $6 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.

*SOLD*


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> J. Press for Burlington Knot Repp Tie. Blue/Yellow/Red/Green stripes. 80% silk, 20% polyester. Asking $10 shipped.
> 
> Please PM for photo.
> 
> Thanks. MC


Now asking $5.50 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.

*SOLD*


----------



## M. Charles

*Polo Ralph Lauren Plaid 100% Cotton Madras Socks*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Plaid Madras Pattern 100% Cotton Socks* One size fits all. $35 retail. New without tags. Asking $12 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.

https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=43af1jpgzf5.jpg

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Lloyd brogues in burgundy calfskin, 11.5B. They were mis-listed as 11.5 Ds, so they're too narrow for me. Obviously not new, but still serviceable--if they fit me they'd be in my rotation. $25 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal, please.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Today I offer you the following...
> 
> Bass Dirty Bucs
> Size 10M; Made in the US of A
> 
> This is the older American made model with the little green "Bass" tag. Fantastic condition and, sadly, a bit too big for me.
> 
> Asking $25 shipped.
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> BB Blue/White Stripe Tab Collar Broadcloth shirt
> Size 15.5/34
> 
> This is a beautiful dress shirt, all cotton and *must iron*! The blue is more towards a navy shade and the stripes are wide, perhaps like a Bengal Stripe.
> 
> Asking $15 shipped.


Bass Dirty Bucs are still available and are now *$20 shipped.*

BB Tab Collar shirt also available and is now *$10 shipped.*

*PM me for info/pics. *

:teacha:


----------



## sweetness360

I'll take the bucs if they're still available


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Bass Dirty Bucs are still available and are now *$20 shipped.*


Sold, pending payment...

:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* pending payment.

Vintage Robert Talbott tennis emblematic, handsewn, fabric woven in England (alas, 70% silk/30% polyester but feels like silk), 3.5" wide.

$12 shipped CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

*Inexplicably re-available...*

and with a new picture on my new form:



AlanC said:


> Corbin Blackwatch tartan 3/2 sack, half-lined, beautiful roll on the lapel, made in USA, fantastic condition--from the no-longer-in-existence original Logan's of Midway near Lexington, Kentucky. Logan's still has a Lexington location.
> 
> $40 shipped/CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> No tagged size, but estimated as a 42/43 L--*see measurements!*
> 
> Chest: 23.25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.75"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.75"
> Shoulder: 18.75"


----------



## AlanC

*Also re-available...*

Brooks Bros. Brooksease 3/2 navy blazer, size 43L. _The_ Trad wardrobe staple. Comes with dry cleaning tags attached. $55 shipped CONUS, Paypal please.

Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.25"
Shoulder: 19.25"
Length from bottom of sleeve: 32.5"


----------



## Untilted

why the hell is no one taking that blackwatch jacket? I'd take it in a heartbeat had it been my size.


----------



## AlanC

^Saturday is a slow day on the forum as many people are out doing real life stuff. Things will pick up in the next 48 hours. 

I've got a couple of BB 3/2 suits to list in 43 MLG (solid grey and mid-grey pinstripe). I'll put them up in the next day or two when I get a chance to get everything together.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

^pm sent for tie. You are killing me with these great 42 and 43 longs. I am a 44l and have too many 42s and 43s that I took a chance on and it did not work. It is tempting.


----------



## AlanC

Tom Buchanan said:


> ^pm sent for tie. You are killing me with these great 42 and 43 longs. I am a 44l and have too many 42s and 43s that I took a chance on and it did not work. It is tempting.


The Blackwatch isn't tagged, so check your measurements. The chest is ~23.25, which _might_ work for a 44.


----------



## vwguy

Tom Buchanan said:


> You are killing me with these great 42 and 43 longs. I am a 44l and have too many 42s and 43s that I took a chance on and it did not work. It is tempting.


Ditto. That Brooksease would be just a bit too tight for me 

Brian


----------



## sweetness360

Alan, I'll take both if they're still available. Perhaps we can work out a deal for the two of them. Thanks - John


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suits. These are real wardrobe staples. You can go a long way with these two suits and a navy blazer.

I'm pretty sure these suits were owned by the same person, but please note the individual measurements as they do differ some.

$65/each delivered CONUS, Paypal please.

Solid charcoal--43MLG
Chest: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.75"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 31.25"

Waist: 18.5 x 2 = 37" (~2.5" to let)
Inseam 31" (~.5" to let, but also cuffed)







SOLD--Mid-grey pinstripe--42MLG
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 18.75"
Length: 31.25"

Waist: 17.5 x 2 = 35" (+~2" to let)
Inseam: 31.25" (+~.5" to let, but also cuffed)


----------



## Sweetness

Dibs on the pinstripe.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> AE Lloyd brogues in burgundy calfskin, 11.5B. They were mis-listed as 11.5 Ds, so they're too narrow for me. Obviously not new, but still serviceable--if they fit me they'd be in my rotation. $25 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal, please.


Price dropped to $20 shipped. I want to get rid of these. Reasonable offers entertained.


----------



## M. Charles

*Brooks Brothers 40R 3/2 Sack Tweed Hopsack Jacket*

*Brooks Brothers 40R 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket*

*Sold Pending Payment*

Very nice BB 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket, 40R. Patch pockets. Made in USA. $30 shipped in CONUS. Paypal please.

Measurements:

21 5/8" Underarm to underarm
31 1/8" Length (Total Length, from top of collar to bottom)
24 1/8" Sleeves

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0568cy7.jpg

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0569jv6.jpg


----------



## AlanC

The Brooks solid grey is still available. I have one very similar to this, and its a must-have basic.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suits. These are real wardrobe staples. You can go a long way with these two suits and a navy blazer.
> 
> I'm pretty sure these suits were owned by the same person, but please note the individual measurements as they do differ some.
> 
> $65/each delivered CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> Solid charcoal--43MLG
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.75"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 31.25"
> 
> Waist: 18.5 x 2 = 37" (~2.5" to let)
> Inseam 31" (~.5" to let, but also cuffed)


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Bass Dirty Bucs are still available and are now *$20 shipped.*


Bucs are now re-available and still *$20 shipped.*

:teacha:


----------



## DavidW

*J Press Suit*

I just purchased a very nice J Press suit on ebay but unfortunately it's just too big for me. It's a subtle dark gray-brown plaid and appears to be in perfect condition. It has no size tag and may have been mtm as it has the owner's name on the tag inside the pocket. Here are the measurements as accurately as I could get them:
Coat-
Chest 42-43"
Length from top of collar 31"
Shoulders 18"
Sleeve 23 1/2"

Trousers-
Waist 35-36"
Inseam 26 1/2-27"
Cuff 1 3/4"

I'd like to get back the $57 I paid. Anyone?

David


----------



## AlanC

*Interest check--50L*

I might be able to get my hands on two or three 50L Brooks Brothers sacks, one in solid grey, one navy and I think one in grey pinstripe. They are 3/2 and dartless, from the Brooksease line if memory serves and relatively new. I don't have exact measuremetns. There is a possibility of pleats on one or two of the suits. It's an uncommon size, and I wasn't sure if there would be interest here for them. I should be able to sell them at about $65/suit delivered. If you have serious interest PM me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## M. Charles

*Corgi Socks - Great Britain*

*NWT Corgi Socks - Made in Great Britain*. Hand finished socks. Yellow/Navy constrasting tip; Black/grey/tan/cream multistripe; and Blue/Red constrasting tip. I've owned Press and Pantherella; these are better--don't fade nearly as easily, different thread used in the knitting. $15 shipped each or $40 shipped for the lot. Please PM. Thanks, MC

https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0582lh7.jpg

https://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0585al7.jpg


----------



## Danny

Okay I'll knock $5 off all the prices. Anyone interested in any of these?



Danny said:


> All prices include CONUS shipping.
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2034qm3.jpg
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2035gv7.jpg
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2036wk2.jpg
> 
> Two Polo RL spread collar gingham shirts in 2 ply 80s. They are basically new. I have worn them maybe twice each. The wide shot seems to have a moire pattern, but check the closer shots for the pattern. Substantial fabric. Size M but fits large on me so I'd say it's more like a big M or a L. $30 each
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2039rn1.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2038jw2.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2040md5.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2041ol2.jpg
> 
> Brown J Crew wool and mohair unconstructed 3 button jacket. Will need to be pressed before wearing. Size 40R. Fully lined. $30
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2045ul1.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2046pa1.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2044si7.jpg
> 
> Really nice USA made Lands End lambswool cableknit sweater. Color is like a catsup red. Not as bright as the closer photos, the wide shot is more accurate. Size L [42-44]. I love it but it's too big for me. Got it from my grandfather. $25
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2031cr5.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2033qk6.jpg
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2032ir1.jpg
> 
> Muted Peach gingham shirt by Lacoste. Really nice summer color. The collar is a bit stiff for my tastes but the shirt itself is really nice looking. Size 40 [fits me well, I am a 15.5/33 or a M] $30
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2043oc8.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2042da1.jpg
> 
> Finally, some J Crew Engineer's Boots in Size 9. Heel is fairly high. A good polish and these will be great. $25


----------



## jml90

I have a herringbone tweed Polo RL Sport coat 3button leather wrapped buttons saddle bag pockets half lined NWT @$695 pics to come tomorrow. Make an offer if interested.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Size?


----------



## jml90

Desk Jockey said:


> Size?


DOH! 40R


----------



## Chris H

jml90 said:


> I have a herringbone tweed Polo RL Sport coat 3button leather wrapped buttons saddle bag pockets half lined NWT @$695 pics to come tomorrow. Make an offer if interested.
> 
> DOH! 40R


Sorry to be picky, do you know the style name of the jacket?


----------



## jml90

Chris H said:


> Sorry to be picky, do you know the style name of the jacket?


Bedford.


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "Kavanaugh" Loafers. Size is a little difficult to make out...it looks like it might say 9 1/2 D. I've provided the measurements below.




























Shoes measure 11 1/2" heel to toe, and 3 3/4" across widest part of the sole. Shoe trees not included.

Private me for more details. $30 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal, please. :icon_smile:


----------



## wacolo

Quite a few things I have been meaning to post. First Off...........
Southwick 3 Piece Sack, Plain front Pants, no cuffs. 3 Buttons on the sleeves and one vent.
The size is not marked but it measures to a 40R.

No issues as far as stains, holes etc. Just a loose label.
$50 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.

Coat
21" chest
19.5" at the top button
17.5" at the shoulder
30" from the bottom of the collar
24.5" sleeves

Pants
34" waist +1.75" to expand
29" inseam +3" to lengthen


----------



## wacolo

Vintage J Press Sack. 3/2 Navy Pinstripe. Plain front Pants, w/ cuffs. 2 Buttons on the sleeves and one vent.
Marked as a 43 Long but please note the measurements.

No padding and completely unlined save for the shoulders. No stains or Holes, but the suit is not new. It has been worn but is in good shape. The main thing is the pants. The are 31" right now and there is only about 3/4" to let out. So you need to have a pretty big drop to make this work. Hopefully someone can. It is just too cool to let it sit here.

$35 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.

Coat
23" chest
21.5" at the 2nd button
19" at the shoulder
32.5" from the bottom of the collar
24" sleeves probably 1.75" to let down

Pants
31" waist +3/4" to expand
30.25" inseam +3" to lengthen if you lose the cuffs


----------



## wacolo

And a bunch of bowties. The ties are all in fine condition, but none are brand new. $8 each shipped or $60 for everything. First pic left to right.

1.Cotton Madras. Homemade but pretty nice. One size fits all. Ties up fine around my 15.5 inch neck. 2" x 34"
2.Blue Silk Paisley. RN says it is JMC Bow Company. Adjustable 13-17.5" and 2.5" wide
3.Burgundy G.J. Cahn. Adj 13.5-18" and 2.5" wide.
4.Resilio Blue Paisley. Not Marked. Should be Silk. Adjustable but not sized. 2" wide.
5.No Name Feels Like Silk Repp. Adj 13-17.5 and 2.25" wide.
6.Silk Blanford for Knox New YOrk. Adj 13-17.5 and 1.5" wide. 

2nd Pic Left to right.

1.Navy Polka Dot. No Name. Adj 13-17. 2" wide.
2 and 3. Both are Sulka One size fits all. The second one is black. Again my neck is 15.5 and these tie fine. Overall length is 34.5 and it is 2" wide.
3.Excello Cravats by the WPL #. Adj 14-18 and 1.5" wide.

Please ignore the belts in the clips. They


----------



## wacolo

And lastly for today. A pair of tan and white florsheim spectators.
Size 10.5D. 12" from front to back and 4 1/8" at the widest. A few scuffs as you can see from the pics and in need of a good polishing but otherwise a great find. 

$40 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal only please.


----------



## AlanC

^If those specs don't sell here, you might try the folks at Fedora Lounge. I suspect they'd jump on them.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*--thanks! Price drop on this wardrobe staple to *$55 delivered*.

Many aren't familiar with the now rare MLG sizing, but if you usually wear a 42-44 R or L check the measurements below. It might work for you.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suits. These are real wardrobe staples. You can go a long way with these two suits and a navy blazer.
> 
> I'm pretty sure these suits were owned by the same person, but please note the individual measurements as they do differ some.
> 
> $65/each delivered CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> Solid charcoal--43MLG
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.75"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 31.25"
> 
> Waist: 18.5 x 2 = 37" (~2.5" to let)
> Inseam 31" (~.5" to let, but also cuffed)


----------



## jml90

jml90 said:


> I have a herringbone tweed Polo RL Sport coat 3button leather wrapped buttons saddle bag pockets half lined NWT @$695 pics to come tomorrow. Make an offer if interested. 40r


It's unlined except for light shoulder padding
I need some money for vacation at the end of the month so let's get some offers!


----------



## SouthernHoo

*Normandy & Monroe/Loro Piana ventile khaki pants 40x31*

I spotted these at my local Junior League Opportunity Shop and was greatly disappointed that they were not my size. I would be glad to swing by tomorrow and pick them up for someone, if anyone is interested. They are absolutely beautiful, extremely soft and appear to have been brand new/unworn. (You could still see the thread holes where the label had been attached to the waistband.) 100% cotton Loro Piana Fabric. Double Pleats and Cuffs. Sorry, no pictures. They were asking $20. I would be willing to pick them up and ship them for $25.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *NWT Corgi Socks - Made in Great Britain*. Hand finished socks. Yellow/Navy constrasting tip; Black/grey/tan/cream multistripe; and Blue/Red constrasting tip. I've owned Press and Pantherella; these are better--don't fade nearly as easily, different thread used in the knitting. $15 shipped each or $40 shipped for the lot. Please PM. Thanks, MC
> 
> https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0582lh7.jpg
> 
> https://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0585al7.jpg


Socks are now $11 shipped.

Edit: *Blue/Red Socks Sold Pending Payment*. Top and Middle pairs still available.


----------



## M. Charles

*Pendleton NWOT 100% Wool Tartan Ties*

New without tags, two Pendleton 100% virgin wool tartan plaid neckties. One is blues with red/green/beige (this one the wool is a bit 'rougher' looking, not quite as fine as the other), the other with blue/brown green shades (very fine wool). Both are perfect and measure 3" at their widest part. Asking $12 each shipped or $18 shipped for the pair. Please PM. Thanks.

https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d7491jpgms0.jpg


----------



## jml90

jml90 said:


> It's unlined except for light shoulder padding
> I need some money for vacation at the end of the month so let's get some offers!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/jml90/100_1275.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/jml90/100_1265.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/jml90/100_1273.jpg


$200. I _need_ this money!


----------



## Untilted

200 is a steal, beautiful jacket it is. I'd get it had it been my size.


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> I just purchased a very nice J Press suit on ebay but unfortunately it's just too big for me. It's a subtle dark gray-brown plaid and appears to be in perfect condition. It has no size tag and may have been mtm as it has the owner's name on the tag inside the pocket. Here are the measurements as accurately as I could get them:
> Coat-
> Chest 42-43"
> Length from top of collar 31"
> Shoulders 18"
> Sleeve 23 1/2"
> 
> Trousers-
> Waist 35-36"
> Inseam 26 1/2-27"
> Cuff 1 3/4"
> 
> I'd like to get back the $57 I paid. Anyone?
> 
> David


Are all the short guys except me on vacation? Let's not let this great suit go to waste unworn in my closet. I can forward photos from the original auction but I don't know how to insert them here. Send me a pm if you are interested.
David


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> New without tags, two Pendleton 100% virgin wool tartan plaid neckties. One is blues with red/green/beige (this one the wool is a bit 'rougher' looking, not quite as fine as the other), the other with blue/brown green shades (very fine wool). Both are perfect and measure 3" at their widest part. Asking $12 each shipped or $18 shipped for the pair. Please PM. Thanks.
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d7491jpgms0.jpg


*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> Socks are now $11 shipped.
> 
> Edit: *Blue/Red Socks Sold Pending Payment*. Top and Middle pairs still available.


^Socks now $9 each shipped.


----------



## Valhson

wacolo said:


> And lastly for today. A pair of tan and white florsheim spectators.
> Size 10.5D. 12" from front to back and 4 1/8" at the widest. A few scuffs as you can see from the pics and in need of a good polishing but otherwise a great find.
> 
> $40 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal only please.


if you still have them I will take them.... along with a tie or two. PM sent


----------



## TradTeacher

Trying to move some shoes along...

AE MacNeil Wingtips
Size 9 B
Cordovan colored Calfskin

Uppers are in really good condition and have begun to develop a nice patina. Soles may need a recraft in the near future.

$30 shipped
=====================================================

Bass Dirty Bucs 
Size 10 D

The same bucs I have had available for a week or so now. These may help you win the Pocket Square contest!

$20 shipped
======================================================

AE Stockbridge
Size 9.5 D
Black Calfskin/Rubber Sole

I've had these for a while but never wear them. They are a split toe lace-up. I know the rubber sole is a bit of a turn off, but they're comfortable and would be good for wearing in the city or on crummy days. 

Only $15 shipped


PM me for pics and/or other info. 

TT:teacha:


----------



## Patrick06790

*Somebody buy this*

Let's go, one of you lankier guys, buy this thing. On their website it's on sale for $129.00. And think of how you'll make out with hot chicks - "Ooh, J. Crew!" as opposed to "Um, Izzy at LS? Ewww - that's so old man."



Patrick06790 said:


> Tagged 42 L, shoulder 19, sleeve 25, armpits 21.5, length from top of collar 33.
> 
> Patch pockets, a 3/2 roll, though not very pronounced, minimal shoulder padding and just that bit of lining on the upper portion.
> 
> And no darts!
> 
> First photo gets the color best - kind of a faded parchment with blue/grey stripes.
> 
> Yours for $25 shipped CONUS - send PM


----------



## Patrick06790

AE McAllister 10C. Too long for me, plus I once made a fool of myself over a girl of that name. Help me purge this painful and ill-fitting memory. $30 shipped CONUS.




























Sebago pennies, made in USA, soft calf, not that brush-off stuff. 9 1/2 D; clean inside. With these, white socks, chinos and an untucked, plaid, short-sleeve buttondown you too can look like Richard Dreyfus in _American Graffiti. _$30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## tripreed

Patrick,

Are those Sebagos black or a dark brown?


----------



## Patrick06790

tripreed said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Are those Sebagos black or a dark brown?


Black


----------



## Joe Tradly

Ebay acutions on these shirts are about to expire with no bids at less than $15. Shipping cheaper for Ask Andy member.



Joe Tradly said:


> *Three Polo Ralph Lauren shirts*
> I bought these during an insanely hot sale, and I bought up a bunch of shirts and probably should have tried them on. All three are "custom fit", which is a bit tighter than I prefer. I like all these shirts, but sadly they just aren't comfortable for me (more slim than I am these days).
> 
> They are all 16 x 34-35. All brand new (never worn, one trip to the dry cleaners).
> 
> *$20 each, $5 shipping, or $50 for three, $5 shipping*
> 
> Pink gingham check, moderate spread collar button cuffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue check with greens and reds, button down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lime green button down:


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD* I can think of one member who should grab this BB wool tie. Since the bit of tag is still attached to the bottom, where young Susie removed the price before giving it to Dear Old Dad, I believe D.O.D. shoved it in the back of the closet where it remained. Irregularity in color due to my photo skills; the tie is in fine shape. $8 shipped CONUS; send PM.

*SOLD*


----------



## wacolo

Spectators and the Navy Polka dot bowtie are sold. Thanks all!


----------



## Patrick06790

I bought a nice Polo houndstooth from a member - it came with a matching cap, which is far too small for me at 7 1/4. But not for one of you guys, and it's yours for the entirely reasonable price of $20 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.


----------



## Duck

Gentleman,

I am coming to you today asking for your sharp eyes. I am looking for some serious winter weight wools and tweed pants. The type that only braces could handle. I am a 36 waist and would appreciate your help. I have been surprisingly unable to find pants for the upcoming fall and winter. Enjoy your Monday.

Cheers


----------



## longwing

Duck, You may be able to pick up some winter weight pants on sale right now at the Andover Shop. They have nice flannels and cavalry twills. Probably unlined. I got some this time last year.

LW


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> I bought a nice Polo houndstooth from a member - it came with a matching cap, which is far too small for me at 7 1/4. But not for one of you guys, and it's yours for the entirely reasonable price of $20 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.


Why, oh why, could it not be a 7 3/8?!


----------



## Untilted

Well, 7 1/4 is only 1/8 inch away from 7 3/8.

Should it fit you decently Alan?


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> Well, 7 1/4 is only 1/8 inch away from 7 3/8.
> 
> Should it fit you decently Alan?


An 1/8th is the difference between wearing it and leaving it the closet. Sometimes you have to walk away.


----------



## Duck

Patrick06790 said:


> *SOLD* I can think of one member who should grab this BB wool tie.


Stupid move. Should have been mine.


----------



## tripreed

Untilted said:


> Well, 7 1/4 is only 1/8 inch away from 7 3/8.
> 
> Should it fit you decently Alan?


If I'm not mistaken, hat sizes are not measures of head circumference in inches. You take a measurement with a tape measure (should be somewhere between 30 and 40 inches), and then use that conversion to find your hat size.


----------



## Patrick06790

Patrick06790 said:


> I bought a nice Polo houndstooth from a member - it came with a matching cap, which is far too small for me at 7 1/4. But not for one of you guys, and it's yours for the entirely reasonable price of $20 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.


The edit button is missing, but this is *SOLD*


----------



## vwguy

tripreed said:


> If I'm not mistaken, hat sizes are not measures of head circumference in inches. You take a measurement with a tape measure (should be somewhere between 30 and 40 inches), and then use that conversion to find your hat size.


I forget what the formula is too, but there is big difference between the seeming small hat sizes. Those of us w/ larger than the norm heads know what I'm talking about 

Brian


----------



## Untilted

Duck said:


> Stupid move. Should have been mine.


That tie is indeed money. I bet everyone here would love to have it.


----------



## Untilted

vwguy said:


> I forget what the formula is too, but there is big difference between the seeming small hat sizes. Those of us w/ larger than the norm heads know what I'm talking about
> 
> Brian


Is that formula Head Circumference divided by 3.1415926 (pi)?


----------



## Patrick06790

Duck said:


> Stupid move. Should have been mine.


It went quick - mere minutes after I posted.

Next duck tie I find I'll save for you. Excluding Daffy Duck ties, of course.

Around here it's not so far-fetched that a similar tie might crop up.


----------



## M. Charles

*Sporting Tie*

Sold Pending Payment

*Sporting Life Necktie - *3.25" at widest point. 56.25" long. Hand made. All silk. Asking $10 shipped. Please PM.

(Sorry for the large photos guys. I still haven't mastered photo hosting yet.)

https://imageshack.us
Shot with E3200 at 2007-07-16

https://imageshack.us
Shot with E3200 at 2007-07-16

https://imageshack.us
Shot with E3200 at 2007-07-16


----------



## JordanW

^ Great tie. I'll save _this_ one for you Duck. :icon_smile:


----------



## Duck

I'll take it.


----------



## tntele

The Sporting Life had a great store in Memphis in the 80's. They used to carry OCBD's (i think Gitman) with the same embroidered duck on the pocket. I wore several of these shirts out, and I think that I may still have one at my parents. Unfortunately, I now wear a 17.5 x 36 instead of the 15.5 x 33 that I wore in high school! I need to look and see if I still have that shirt, I think my son would appreciate it in a few years! They also had great OC boxers with the duck logo. Very appropriate for the midsouth, AKA the duck hunting mecca.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

tntele said:


> The Sporting Life had a great store in Memphis in the 80's. They used to carry OCBD's (i think Gitman) with the same embroidered duck on the pocket. I wore several of these shirts out, and I think that I may still have one at my parents. Unfortunately, I now wear a 17.5 x 36 instead of the 15.5 x 33 that I wore in high school! I need to look and see if I still have that shirt, I think my son would appreciate it in a few years! They also had great OC boxers with the duck logo. Very appropriate for the midsouth, AKA the duck hunting mecca.


I remember them. I did not realize they had stores, I thought it was only a catalog. They were headquartered in Alexandria, Virginia. The embroidered duck on the oxfords was great. Their sweaters were great also. They also carried some fun stuff like a blazer made from nautical chart print fabric, or a patch pocket blazer with the duck embroidered on the chest pocket. Very Lilly/GTH type stuff. They were even mentioned in the OPH I think.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

tntele said:


> They also had great OC boxers with the duck logo.


Ha---I had several pairs of those in college. A friend of mine worked at the Sporting Life shop in Georgetown and she kept me supplied.


----------



## Patrick06790

Orvis has a in the fall catalog.


----------



## Connemara

This is a pair of RRL chinos. These are great. Done up in a nice heavy twill, this is the RRL Military Field Trouser. The size is 32/30. Traditional button fly. Reminds me of Bills Khakis...similar fit.

Cost is *$28 shipped* in the CONUS.

Here's a nice summery linen PS. I've worn it two or three times. Sky blue with white edging. 14 x 13.5". *$17 shipped* in the CONUS.

This is a brand new BB tie. It's the perfect summer tie; sort of a tannish color in diagonal herringbone. The material is 100% silk, but you'd think it was 50 silk/50 linen had the fabric tag been missing.

*$20 shipped* in the CONUS.


----------



## JordanW

jml90 said:


> It's unlined except for light shoulder padding
> I need some money for vacation at the end of the month so let's get some offers!


Wow, I can't believe no one has picked this up yet!


----------



## jml90

JordanW said:


> Wow, I can't believe no one has picked this up yet!


Come on guys $200 for a $695 jacket! Where can you get a deal like that?


----------



## Connemara

Connemara said:


> This is a pair of RRL chinos. These are great. Done up in a nice heavy twill, this is the RRL Military Field Trouser. The size is 32/30. Traditional button fly. Reminds me of Bills Khakis...similar fit.
> 
> Cost is *$28 shipped* in the CONUS.
> 
> Here's a nice summery linen PS. I've worn it two or three times. Sky blue with white edging. 14 x 13.5". *$17 shipped* in the CONUS.
> 
> This is a brand new BB tie. It's the perfect summer tie; sort of a tannish color in diagonal herringbone. The material is 100% silk, but you'd think it was 50 silk/50 linen had the fabric tag been missing.
> 
> *$20 shipped* in the CONUS.


Pocket square and chinos have sold. BB tie is still available.


----------



## jml90

Connemara said:


> Pocket square and chinos have sold. BB tie is still available.


Way to knock my post off the last post FOO!


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Trying to move some shoes along...
> 
> AE MacNeil Wingtips
> Size 9 B
> Cordovan colored Calfskin
> 
> Uppers are in really good condition and have begun to develop a nice patina. Soles may need a recraft in the near future.
> 
> $30 shipped
> =====================================================
> 
> Bass Dirty Bucs
> Size 10 D
> 
> The same bucs I have had available for a week or so now. These may help you win the Pocket Square contest!
> 
> $20 shipped
> ======================================================
> 
> AE Stockbridge
> Size 9.5 D
> Black Calfskin/Rubber Sole
> 
> I've had these for a while but never wear them. They are a split toe lace-up. I know the rubber sole is a bit of a turn off, but they're comfortable and would be good for wearing in the city or on crummy days.
> 
> Only $15 shipped
> 
> PM me for pics and/or other info.
> 
> TT:teacha:


Just a bump for these items. AE Stockbridge are sold, pending payment. AE MacNeil Wingtips are now *$20 shipped.*

TT:teacha:


----------



## Untilted

This jacket is still available! Connie, why don't you take it? 



Untilted said:


> TT sold this to me about half a year ago. I'm selling it now:
> 
> It's a USA-made Brooks Brothers 100% camelhair 3/2 sack sportcoat, fully lined. Color is brown/olive with orange and burgundy windowpanes. Nailhead pattern. Excellent condition. The lining around the sleeve cuffs are sort of coming off, but it doesn't bother anything and can be fixed easily if you want to.
> 
> Size: 36 Short
> Chest: 20"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve: 21.5" with potentially 2 inches to let out
> Jacket Length: 28.5"-29''
> 
> Asking for paypal 30 dollars shipped CONUS. I accept checks/money order as well.
> 
> Picture time!
> 
> Pattern:


----------



## abc123

Gentlemen - I crossposted these items on SF, but figured some, especially ties and shoes, may be of interest here. Just drop me a pm!

Over the past year or so, I've accumulated a number of items that I simply don't see myself wearing again. Instead of letting these perfectly good clothes and shoes sit in the back of my closet, I'm hoping that someone will be able to use them (and help me fund more purchases!). I may be willing to bargain a bit on prices, but I'm just a college student and would like to make a bit of cash if possible...

I'll get pictures up tomorrow - my internet is being painfully slow tonight...

First up are six shirts. I'd really, really prefer to sell these in one bunch, but will consider selling them one by one. They all are a size 14.5/small and fit as such. Great shirts, a few are even completely unworn. From right to left - Lacoste, button down collar, yellow check with light blue over check $100 plus retail (worn once), Polo RL pink gingham, spread collar (never washed or worn), J Crew pink, slightly spread collar (never washed or worn), Banana Republic blue stripes spread collar, french cuffs (worn once, professionally cleaned and ironed), Banana blue broadcloth (worn 3x, max), J Crew, slightly spread collar, blue and pink stripes on white (worn a few times, still in great condition). I think $150 shipped is a reasonable price - thats still less than the price of the two new ones alone.




























Next up is a pair of AE troys, in black calfskin. These shoes were worn probably 5 times, and cared for as any man here would care for his shoes - trees in all the time, polished after every wear. They got a little wet on the bottoms one night, which is why the soles have some water drop marks. I put a tiny bit of shoe goo on the bottom tips of the soles, essentially to act as toe taps without the noise - cuts down on the wear a bit as I'm hard on the toe area. It wears off after a dozen or so wearings, at which point I usually reapply - really helps cut down on wear for me. Size is 10.5D and the fit is comprable to all of my other AEs, Aldens and C&Js that are 10.5. Great shoes, I'm only selling because I have two other black pairs. $100 shipped.



















J Crew white bucs, size 10 (fits just like a 10.5 - I originally bought 10.5 but had to size down). Worn once, for about 4 hours. Again, always had shoe trees in them. Nice shoe, just never found myself wearing them. I think they retail for $120 or so and are currently on sale for 70ish. $40 shipped.



















A number of ties, probably more for the AAAT crowd, but I'll post here regardless. The first four are a Brooks (the green/blue/red rep tie), and the rest are J Crew. None were ever worn, but all have tags removed. Solid ties, but of course not kiton quality or anything. The BB has a loose keeper, which a pass through with thread should fix. I'd like $15 if you just buy one, each additional tie for $10. The final tie is a beautiful Borrelli, NWT. I'm not sure if it is a true 7-fold, but I photographed the guts so you can see for yourself. Some absurd retail price, but it is very nice. I'd like to get $50, shipped.




























Finally, a linen Brooks Brothers sportcoat, two buttons, NWOT. Nice summer weight jacket, the houndstooth pattern is a greenish teal on tan background (a little hard to describe, but pictures show it fine). I like this jacket, but I like others I have more and thus it doesn't get worn. My loss can be your gain. Jacket is a 38R. $75



















Please feel free to pm me with any questions, and I'm willing to cut rates a bit to account for combined shipping if you purchase multiple items.


----------



## abc123

I hate huge pictures, but I just can't figure out how to shrink them. Sorry guys...


----------



## AlanC

^Imageshack will automatically resize for you in a variety of sizes of your choice or will also provide clickable thumbnails.


----------



## abc123

AlanC said:


> ^Imageshack will automatically resize for you in a variety of sizes of your choice or will also provide clickable thumbnails.


Thanks Alan. I use tinypic, but will try imageshack in the future.


----------



## Untilted

tinypic, lol! they arent tiny at all. 

The first BB bow tie looks good, you should keep it. The J.Crew green bow is very summery.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> tinypic, lol! they arent tiny at all.
> 
> The first BB bow tie looks good, you should keep it. The J.Crew green bow is very summery.


Funny, isn't it.

Both the bows are J Crew, the BB is the argyle and sutherland. I've got too many ties, really should try to pass on more than I am so as to slim the closet down.


----------



## AlanC

Some really nice stuff, abc.


----------



## abc123

AlanC said:


> Some really nice stuff, abc.


Thanks Alan!

The A&S tie is sold (someone pm'd me about it after it was gone, and I was unable to reply to your pm, said that you didnt recieve them - sorry I can't reply to you), as are the two bowties. Everything else is still here...


----------



## tntele

*Alden 325 10 1/2 D*

Alden 325 10 1/2 D, black calfskin plain toe full strap penny loafer. Made exclusively for Harold's out of Oklahoma. Uppers in good shape (need to be shined), soles ok for now. Too small for me know, asking $75 shipped.




























I also have a pair of black tassel loafers (660) in similar shape as the one above, asking $75 shipped.
https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Tassel_Moccasin_156.htm

and a pair of burgundy full strap pennies (683) in same shape, asking $75 shipped.
https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Tassel_Moccasin_156.htm

$200 total and all three can be yours! Original boxes included, trees are not.


----------



## tntele

*Alden 325 10 1/2 D*

Alden 325 10 1/2 D, black calfskin plain toe full strap penny loafer. Made exclusively for Harold's out of Oklahoma. Uppers in good shape (need to be shined), soles ok for now. Too small for me know, asking $75 shipped.




























I also have a pair of black tassel loafers (660) in similar shape as the one above, asking $75 shipped.
https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Tassel_Moccasin_156.htm

and a pair of burgundy full strap pennies (683) in same shape, asking $75 shipped.
https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Tassel_Moccasin_156.htm

$200 total and all three can be yours! Original boxes included, trees are not.


----------



## tntele

*Sorry*

I apologize for the size of the pictures, I used tinypic and they ended not not be tiny.


----------



## jml90

jml90 said:


> Come on guys $200 for a $695 jacket! Where can you get a deal like that?


Price drop $175! PLEASE!


----------



## HistoryDoc

I can only speak for myself, but I like the bigger photos.


----------



## Untilted

jml90 said:


> Price drop $175! PLEASE!


Post it on the style forum too. People there may not be as dart-averse. 

I personally love the coat. You should keep it IMO. Why sell a beautiful coat for just 175 dollars of quick cash?


----------



## jml90

Untilted said:


> Post it on the style forum too. People there may not be as dart-averse.
> 
> I personally love the coat. You should keep it IMO. Why sell a beautiful coat for just 175 dollars of quick cash?


It does not come anywhere close to fitting me.


----------



## jml90

Two NWT Polo bows one marron one burgandy both neats one regular one batwing(?) (respectively). Will post pics tomorrow $35 a peice or $62 together.


----------



## wacolo

Southwick 3 piece is sold. Thanks!


----------



## tripreed

OK, so I am moving to Clemson for grad. school in about a month, so tonight I went through all of the thrift stuff I have and made an inventory of it. Most of it has been listed on here before, but I thought I would throw up it up here just so I maybe won't have to take some of it with me (and to cover the money that I spent on this stuff so I'm not completely poor in college). 

I made this list in a spreadsheet and copied and pasted it here, so that explains why it looks a little odd. First column is color, then size, then maker, then the item description, then some items have additional notes after them. If you have any questions or need measurements or pictures just PM me. I'm asking $30 for suits and $20 for sports coats/blazers, both of which include shipping via UPS (usually about $12).

All are sacks except for the for the 43R Brooks Brothers suit; all suits have flat front pants.

Navy	40R	Norman Hilton	Doeskin blazer;	Patch pockets
Navy	42R	JAB	Blazer	
Navy	42R	Brooks Brothers	Blazer	
Navy	43R	Brooks Brothers	Blazer	
Dk. green	42R	Tommy Hilfiger	Blazer;	Heavy flannel
Dk. gray herringbone	42R	Brooks Brothers	Tweed jacket	
Gray herringbone	42R	The Locker Room	Tweed jacket;	Harris tweed
Glen plaid	42L	Brooks Brothers	Suit	
Navy pinstripe	43R	Brooks Brothers	Suit;	2-button
Grey pinstripe	45R	Norman Hilton	Suit;	Short pants
Olive houndstooth with windowpane	42R	Southwick	Suit;	Small moth holes underneath collar
Lt. gray	40R	Southwick	Suit;	3-piece


----------



## M. Charles

^PM sent re: 40R doeskin jacket and 3 pc. suit.


----------



## Patrick06790

These Lands End madras ties have been rattling around my closet entirely too long - which is what they are (62" x 3.5").

I just bought a regular length from the overstocks for $13, so let's call it $15 for one or $25 for the pair, including shipping (lower 48). Please send a PM.

And would somebody resize those photos in the earlier post? Please?

PS: The yellow one is cotton; the purple-y silk.


----------



## abc123

I've had a few offers on some of the individual shirts, so I'm willing to sell them off one by one. The pink gingham and lacoste are gone, unless someone offers to take all six today. 

Feel free to make me a reasonable offer - all of this is going on ebay tomorrow morning if it isn't taken - Im sick of my cluttered closets.


----------



## cgc

I would like to gauge interest in the following:

NWT 42L Polo Congressman Classic linen 3 button sportcoat. Unlined with the barest hint of padding and, yes, it has darts. Made in Slovakia. Retails for $595 but offered at $65 shipped in the lower 48.

Local shop has a 38S Brooks Brothers silk/wook blend 3/2 sack sportcoat in a very nice herringbone weave. I think they want a whopping $20 for it.

No pics of either but I might be able to snap some on Monday of the Polo. Send me a PM which should ping my email if interested.


----------



## WingtipTom

WingtipTom said:


> Allen-Edmonds "Kavanaugh" Loafers. Size is a little difficult to make out...it looks like it might say 9 1/2 D. I've provided the measurements below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes measure 11 1/2" heel to toe, and 3 3/4" across widest part of the sole. Shoe trees not included.
> 
> Private me for more details. $30 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal, please. :icon_smile:


*Price dropped to $20.*
C'mon guys, I need room in my closet! :icon_smile_big: PM me for more info.


----------



## nerdykarim

*I know it's not winter yet, but...*

Would anyone like a pair of pale yellow Brooks Brothers cashmere socks? 
Asking $15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## tntele

*Alden*

Alden 10 1/2D shell cordovan tassel loafer. No affliation w/ seller.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Gone to eBay*

.

As have

And

Just so you know.



Patrick06790 said:


> Tagged 42 L, shoulder 19, sleeve 25, armpits 21.5, length from top of collar 33.
> 
> Patch pockets, a 3/2 roll, though not very pronounced, minimal shoulder padding and just that bit of lining on the upper portion.
> 
> And no darts!
> 
> First photo gets the color best - kind of a faded parchment with blue/grey stripes.
> 
> Yours for $25 shipped CONUS - send PM


----------



## jml90

jml90 said:


> Two NWT Polo bows one marron one burgandy both neats one regular one batwing(?) (respectively). Will post pics tomorrow $35 a peice or $62 together.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Beautiful bows. Point of pedantry, though: batwing bows are those that are cut straight across, that is, no curves.


----------



## AlanC

*WTB: Brooks Bros dinner jacket*

If any of you thrifters come across an older tag (block letter tag at the neck) *Brooks Brothers dinner jacket in 40/41R* I am interested in acquiring one in good shape at a reasonable price, either shawl or peak lapel (not notch). I understand these were sold as separates, and my theory is ought to reasonably match with other Brooks semi-formal pieces during that period. If the trousers are there, too, that's fine, but an orphaned dinner jacket would likely be all I need.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> If any of you thrifters come across an older tag (block letter tag at the neck) *Brooks Brothers dinner jacket in 40/41R* I am interested in acquiring one in good shape at a reasonable price, either shawl or peak lapel (not notch). I understand these were sold as separates, and my theory is ought to reasonably match with other Brooks semi-formal pieces during that period. If the trousers are there, too, that's fine, but an orphaned dinner jacket would likely be all I need.


One of my regular stops often has Brooks dinner jackets. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## jml90

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Beautiful bows. Point of pedantry, though: batwing bows are those that are cut straight across, that is, no curves.


Oh okay so waht is the red one called?


----------



## tripreed

tripreed said:


> OK, so I am moving to Clemson for grad. school in about a month, so tonight I went through all of the thrift stuff I have and made an inventory of it. Most of it has been listed on here before, but I thought I would throw up it up here just so I maybe won't have to take some of it with me (and to cover the money that I spent on this stuff so I'm not completely poor in college).
> 
> I made this list in a spreadsheet and copied and pasted it here, so that explains why it looks a little odd. First column is color, then size, then maker, then the item description, then some items have additional notes after them. If you have any questions or need measurements or pictures just PM me. I'm asking $30 for suits and $20 for sports coats/blazers, both of which include shipping via UPS (usually about $12).
> 
> All are sacks except for the for the *41R *Brooks Brothers suit; all suits have flat front pants except for the *41R *Brooks Brothers suit.
> 
> Navy	40R Norman Hilton	Doeskin blazer;	Patch pockets *--Sale pending*
> Navy	42R	JAB	Blazer	(this is old JAB, probably made in Balitmore)
> Navy	42R	Brooks Brothers	Blazer	*--Sale Pending*
> Navy	43R	Brooks Brothers	Blazer *--SOLD*
> Dk. green	42R	Tommy Hilfiger	Blazer;	Heavy flannel
> Dk. gray herringbone	42R	Brooks Brothers	Tweed jacket
> Gray herringbone	42R	The Locker Room	Tweed jacket;	Harris tweed
> Glen plaid	42L	Brooks Brothers	Suit *--Sale Pending*
> Navy pinstripe	*41R* Brooks Brothers	Suit;	2-button (was previously marked as 43R)
> Grey pinstripe	45R	Norman Hilton	Suit;	Short pants
> Olive houndstooth with windowpane	42R	Southwick	Suit;	Small moth holes underneath collar, not very noticeable
> Lt. gray	40R	Southwick	Suit;	3-piece


Edited listings


----------



## wacolo

Southwick 100% Cashmere Sack. Mongolian Cashmere that is. Thick and Hefty. Originally for a great local Trad shop called The Gentry. 3/2 and 2 Buttons on the sleeves. One vent.
The size marked as a 42T but it measures to a 40R/L depending on how you like your fit. PLEASE note the measurements.

No Stains, Smells etc....

$50 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.

Coat
21" chest
20.5" at the middle button
17.5" at the shoulder
31" from the bottom of the collar
25" sleeves

https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate148za2.jpg


----------



## wacolo

Brooks Brothers 346 Houndstooth Sack. The real 346 and not the outlet "stuff". Cream, Caramel and Navy. No Content tag but it must be wool. Texture is close to a Harris tweed. Wooly and Wirey. 3/2 and no buttons on the sleeves. The ones on the front are pretty standard so it should be no problem to have some added. One vent.
The size is marked as a 43L. PLEASE note the measurements.

No Stains, Smells etc....

$35 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.

Coat
22.5" chest
21.25" at the middle button
19" at the shoulder
32" from the bottom of the collar
25.25" sleeves

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate154qn4.jpghttps://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate161yv9.jpg


----------



## Joe Tradly

Wacolo, two stunning jackets. Wow... If only.

JB


----------



## vwguy

Joe Tradly said:


> Wacolo, two stunning jackets. Wow... If only.
> 
> JB


Ditto. The 43L is close, but not close enough 

Brian


----------



## tripreed

Joe Tradly said:


> Wacolo, two stunning jackets. Wow... If only.
> 
> JB


Yeah, what a tease...


----------



## AlanC

Good job with the torso form photos. I've got to get better at that. The jackets are cool, too.


----------



## wacolo

Thanks everyone. Yeah I do love that Southwick. I wore it once or twice last year, but it just does not often get cold enough here to make it practical. And it is just a bit snug.

Alan I have about 2500 ebay transactions, mostly ties, shirts and coats. So I have had lots of practice on the photos. I think your pics look great. I will say the one thing that I find the most help is the sun. I photograph near a large window so I never have to use a flash. Really brings out the colors.


----------



## Chris H

Wacolo,

I've pm'd you about the Southwick.


----------



## wacolo

wacolo said:


> Southwick 100% Cashmere Sack. Mongolian Cashmere that is. Thick and Hefty. Originally for a great local Trad shop called The Gentry. 3/2 and 2 Buttons on the sleeves. One vent.
> The size marked as a 42T but it measures to a 40R/L depending on how you like your fit. PLEASE note the measurements.
> 
> No Stains, Smells etc....
> 
> $50 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.
> 
> Coat
> 21" chest
> 20.5" at the middle button
> 17.5" at the shoulder
> 31" from the bottom of the collar
> 25" sleeves
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate148za2.jpg


The Southwick is gone, gone, gone!:icon_smile:


----------



## Untilted

camelhair jacket sold.


----------



## AlanC

Sweaters: $25 ea/delivered, CONUS

*SOLD* pending payment--L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater
size Large, measures 25" pit to pit

Brooks Brothers Sea Island Cotton sweater
size 44, measures 23.5" pit to pit


















Ralph Lauren Polo Sport
100% Lambswool--very soft and lightweight
tagged L but fits like a Medium, measures 21.5" pit to pit

Brooks Brothers 'Brooks Golf' cotton cardigan. Made in the USA, size XL. I believe this sweater to be NWOT; there actually is an inspection sticker still on it (see pic). If not NWOT it is at least 'as new'.


----------



## jml90

jml90 said:


>


$30 apc
and the jacket is $150


----------



## wacolo

J Press Navy Blue Sack Suit. 3/2 and one vent. The size marked is a 40R. Lightweight wool and Half lined. The Pants are plain front with cuffs. PLEASE note the measurements.

No Stains, Smells etc. There is a small ding on the chest pocket. Very small, but it is there. Please see the second thumbnail.

$55 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.

Coat
21.5" chest
21" at the middle button
17.5" at the shoulder
30.5" from the bottom of the collar
24" sleeves

Pants
35.5" at the waist, but they have been let out. There is about another 3/4" to let out still. Should have been a typical 6" drop originally.
29.5" Inseam w/ 1.75" cuffs. Probably another inch or a little more to lengthen if you want to reduce the size of the cuffs. And of course a lot more to gain if you want to lose the cuffs altogether.

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate165vw4.jpg
https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate164hf6.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

PM sent



wacolo said:


> J Press Navy Blue Sack Suit. 3/2 and one vent. The size marked is a 40R. Lightweight wool and Half lined. The Pants are plain front with cuffs. PLEASE note the measurements.
> 
> No Stains, Smells etc. There is a small ding on the chest pocket. Very small, but it is there. Please see the second thumbnail.
> 
> $55 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.
> 
> Coat
> 21.5" chest
> 21" at the middle button
> 17.5" at the shoulder
> 30.5" from the bottom of the collar
> 24" sleeves
> 
> Pants
> 36" at the waist, but they have been let out. Should have been a typical 6" drop originally.
> 29.5" Inseam w/ 1.75" cuffs.
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate165vw4.jpg
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate164hf6.jpg


----------



## wacolo

$12 a pair or $40 for all of them shipped in CONUS.

1.DKNY-7/20/33/10/27/3 Cashmere/Wool/Nylon/Silk/Cotton/Spandex Blend. That is a long way to go. But Hey, they are soft and really red!

2.Polo- Red Plaid 50/43/5/2 Nylon/Cotton/Rayon/Rubber Made in Japan

3.Burberry-Made in England 70/30 Merino Nylon

4.Polo-Made in Japan 43/27/25/3/1/1 Nylon/Wool/Acrylic/Other/Rubber/Spandex

All are midcalf and sized as Medium or 10-13.

Sorry for the dark pics on these. $8 each shipped in the CONUS or $20 for all 3.
Left to Right. 
1. Missoni Wool-Mohair. Gold, Teal and Red. Not the Tradliest of labels but really cool. 57x3.5
2. N. Peal. Made in England. Navy Blue 100% Alpaca. 53x2.25
3. Burberry Made in England. Forrest Green 70/15/15 Wool Mohair Alpaca 52x2.25

https://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate171tr0.jpg


----------



## jml90

jml90 said:


> $30 apc
> and the jacket is $150


Pleasssse I'm leaving Saturday.


----------



## jml90

Burgandy bow is sold.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Two pairs Park Aves 10D and a goofy cap*

I'd rather give you guys a shot first. eBay is a pain in the caboose.
Send a PM if interested in anything.

I too went through a regrettable period of confusing my dress shoe size with my size for sneakers, fishing boot and other utilitarian modes.

Thus these, while very nice, are just too big, and it's time I accepted this fact.

AE Park Aves 10D in merlot. These are in very good shape - I only wore them twice, and the guy I bought them from hardly wore them at all from the looks of it - and the measurements are 4 1/2" x 12 11/16".

I'm looking for *$100 shipped CONUS*.



















AE Park Aves 10D black

These are not as nice. They have clearly been resoled, and not by AE. The uppers are fine, though, and at *$30 shipped* *CONUS* I don't see how you can go wrong. 4 1/4" x 12 1/2".




























Finally, this BB outlet tweedy driver's cap thing fell out of the closet the other day. It's an XL, whatever that means, and would certainly have kept the rain out if I was an XL, which I'm not. I don't know where I bought it, or why, but it's yours for *$20 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## Tyto

wacolo said:


> Sorry for the dark pics on these. $8 each shipped in the CONUS or $20 for all 3.
> Left to Right.
> 1. Missoni Wool-Mohair. Gold, Teal and Red. Not the Tradliest of labels but really cool. 57x3.5
> 2. N. Peal. Made in England. Navy Blue 100% Alpaca. 53x2.25
> 3. Burberry Made in England. Forrest Green 70/15/15 Wool Mohair Alpaca 52x2.25


PM sent on the ties.


----------



## Untilted

All prices are negotiable.

Size Small (36R) Rugby Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroy jacket, darted, 3 buttons rolled to 2, narrow lapel. no padding at all. Single vent, leather buttons, patch side pockets.







suede elbow patches:



Some jelly got onto the jacket during an event. So there are about three stains at the bottom of the jacket. Not very noticeable given the dark color of the jacket. Some hardcore dry cleaning should be able to scrape it off.

39 dollars shipped.

---------------------------------------

Polo RL go-to-hell OCBD, custom fit, size small, 15 bucks shipped




Eljo's linen trousers, size 31, inseam 30.5 to 31. Flat front, cuffed at 1.5 inches.



Lacoste shirt, buttoned down collar, cotton broadcloth. Size "38 (see photo)", translates into "small". The button at the bottom is a bit damaged (lost its color, it's now really white, shape is still round though), but no one will see it if it's tucked in. 15 bucks shipped.




USA made Wayfarer II sunglasses, big tortoise frame. Vintage, two light scratches on lenses, not noticeable at all. 15 bucks shipped.





Combined shipping can be applied.

PM please.


----------



## Untilted

Wayfarers are sold.


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds oxfords, "Eden-Roc" style. No longer made!! Shoes appear to be from the late 70's or early 80's. Size 8.5 D on the #7 last.

Shoes are in magnificent condition! Leather soles have hardly been walked on, and the rubber heels are practically brand new new! (see pics)




























Shoes measure 11 1/4" heel to toe, and 3 3/4" across widest part of the sole.

Sorry gents, shoe trees are NOT included!* $50 shipped in the CONUS (paypal is preferred).* Private me for more info or pics.


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB 45R sacks*

Guys -

My favorite thrift shop has three Brooks sacks, all plaids, all measured by the shop as 45R. (And all priced at $38.)

I have given them only a cursory examination, but I'm willing to go back and be more thorough if someone's interested.

PM me and we'll see what we can figure out.


----------



## tripreed

Two NWT poplin Southwick Douglas model suits. Both of them are khaki-colored. One is a 39R and the other is a 41L. I am asking $50 shipped with UPS for each. I will have pictures up within the next day or two. 

Also, I picked up three Gitman OCBD shirts. Two are 15X35 and one is 15.5X35. While I can't guarantee that they are brand new, I'm about 95% sure that they are. Asking $20 shipped with UPS for each, $30 for two, or $40 for all three. Pictures for these are also forthcoming.


----------



## tripreed

tripreed said:


> Two NWT poplin Southwick Douglas model suits. Both of them are khaki-colored. One is a 39R and the other is a 41L. I am asking $50 shipped with UPS for each. I will have pictures up within the next day or two.
> 
> Also, I picked up three Gitman OCBD shirts. Two are 15X35 and one is 15.5X35. While I can't guarantee that they are brand new, I'm about 95% sure that they are. Asking $20 shipped with UPS for each, $30 for two, or $40 for all three. Pictures for these are also forthcoming.


The 39R is pending sale. If does not go through, I will post pictures of it. Otherwise, these are pictures of the 41L.

https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001844hd9.jpg

https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001845bb5.jpg

https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001846vn3.jpg

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001847vp1.jpg

Here are images of the Gitman shirts. These shirts appear to be _very_ nice.

https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001852kw0.jpg

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001853zs8.jpg

If you need any additional photos or measurements, please let me know.


----------



## Patrick06790

All this stuff goes to eBay tomorrow morning, as do the LE madras ties posted earlier.


Patrick06790 said:


> I'd rather give you guys a shot first. eBay is a pain in the caboose.
> Send a PM if interested in anything.
> 
> I too went through a regrettable period of confusing my dress shoe size with my size for sneakers, fishing boot and other utilitarian modes.
> 
> Thus these, while very nice, are just too big, and it's time I accepted this fact.
> 
> AE Park Aves 10D in merlot. These are in very good shape - I only wore them twice, and the guy I bought them from hardly wore them at all from the looks of it - and the measurements are 4 1/2" x 12 11/16".
> 
> I'm looking for *$100 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Park Aves 10D black
> 
> These are not as nice. They have clearly been resoled, and not by AE. The uppers are fine, though, and at *$30 shipped* *CONUS* I don't see how you can go wrong. 4 1/4" x 12 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, this BB outlet tweedy driver's cap thing fell out of the closet the other day. It's an XL, whatever that means, and would certainly have kept the rain out if I was an XL, which I'm not. I don't know where I bought it, or why, but it's yours for *$20 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Inexpensive Florsheim specs 10 D*

*BROWN PAIR IS SOLD - BLACK PAIR GOING TO EBAY MONDAY MORNING*

I picked these up on a whim. Damn you, whim. They're too big, and not really my style, anyway.

Made in India Florsheims, so we're not talking about the cream of the cobbler's craft here. But they are serviceable, especially if you only trot them out for a summer party or something.

Marked 10D; outside sole 12 3/8" x 4 3/8".

No wear from me at all, except to try on the brown ones.

So what I'd like to do is break even (or come close) and provide the opportunity for someone who has been thinking about specs to get a pair or two on the cheap.

$25 each shipped CONUS, or $42.50 for both.

(Click to enlarge photos)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6133349

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6133346


----------



## wacolo

Three wool ties are sold.


----------



## wacolo

_Socks and Ties are Sold. Thanks to all!_



wacolo said:


> $12 a pair or $40 for all of them shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 1.DKNY-7/20/33/10/27/3 Cashmere/Wool/Nylon/Silk/Cotton/Spandex Blend. That is a long way to go. But Hey, they are soft and really red!
> 
> 2.Polo- Red Plaid 50/43/5/2 Nylon/Cotton/Rayon/Rubber Made in Japan
> 
> 3.Burberry-Made in England 70/30 Merino Nylon
> 
> 4.Polo-Made in Japan 43/27/25/3/1/1 Nylon/Wool/Acrylic/Other/Rubber/Spandex
> 
> All are midcalf and sized as Medium or 10-13.
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics on these. $8 each shipped in the CONUS or $20 for all 3.
> Left to Right.
> 1. Missoni Wool-Mohair. Gold, Teal and Red. Not the Tradliest of labels but really cool. 57x3.5
> 2. N. Peal. Made in England. Navy Blue 100% Alpaca. 53x2.25
> 3. Burberry Made in England. Forrest Green 70/15/15 Wool Mohair Alpaca 52x2.25
> 
> https://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate171tr0.jpg


----------



## Valhson

*Instead of an end of summer clearance, how about an end of summer gifting?*

I had a friend that went to Ecuador early this summer and sent back a hat for me. Unfortunately, it is a "large" or more exactly a 7-1/2 and as I wear a 7-5/8 it is a no go. I let him know and he was able to get another one out to me that works just fine. So I am gifting this hat to the first person that wants it. Doesn't need to be hiding in a closet shelf. 

It is a fino and is of good quality, extremely light, and flexible. You send me your address and I will ship it out on Friday morning, simple as that.

Andrian


----------



## Untilted

Wayfarers, lacoste BD shirt, and linen pants are sold.

Rugby cord sport coat AND PRL GTH OCBD are still available!


----------



## randomdude

Valhson said:


> I had a friend that went to Ecuador early this summer and sent back a hat for me. Unfortunately, it is a "large" or more exactly a 7-1/2 and as I wear a 7-5/8 it is a no go. I let him know and he was able to get another one out to me that works just fine. So I am gifting this hat to the first person that wants it. Doesn't need to be hiding in a closet shelf.
> 
> It is a fino and is of good quality, extremely light, and flexible. You send me your address and I will ship it out on Friday morning, simple as that.
> 
> Andrian


Andrian I just PM'd you.


----------



## Valhson

hat is gone


----------



## rnoldh

Interest check J. Pressidential suits:

https://www.jpressonline.com/suits_pressidential_detail.php?ix=1

Would anyone have any interest in J Pressidentials like this in a size 39R. I can pick up a couple at a very good price. They retail for $950 and are for sale at $712.50 currently (see the attached link).

They are very much like the pictured suit, and are basically NWOT. I would be able to sell them for about $50 each, and I'd include a couple of J. Press current ties with each suit.

I'm not an Ebay seller and would greatly prefer to sell these here or on SF. Please leave a reply here or PM me.

Regards,
Arnold H


----------



## Untilted

If you can get the suit in 37S, it'd make my day.


----------



## JordanW

rnoldh said:


> P
> Would anyone have any interest in J Pressidentials like this in a size 39R.


I would be interested but I am a short length. Could you provide a length measurement?

Thanks!


----------



## rnoldh

JordanW said:


> I would be interested but I am a short length. Could you provide a length measurement?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, Yes, I'm going to try and get one or two of the suits tomorrow. There's been a lot of interest and I'll post measurements and pictures.

This won't be an Ebay sale, so I suppose I should have posted in the Trad Forum, and not specifically in this Ebay thread.

If the moderators see these posts please move my posts (and the associated answers) to the Trad forum as a separate thread. I think they would be more appropriate there.

*Ask and Ye shall receive!*
*Allan was kind enough to do this*.

Regards and Thanks,
Arnold H


----------



## wnh

I'd be interested in a suit as well, depending on the measurements. The much discussed J. Press skinny pants have me on edge. My hips don't get along with things like that.


----------



## TradTeacher

Count me in as interested as well. Depending on the measurements, of course...

Staying hopeful,

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

~3.5" wide, all silk, and from a now defunct local men's store (Harwell's)

$11 delivered in North America, Paypal please


----------



## M. Charles

*Bills Khakis 36 Chamois Cloth Camel Unhemmed Trousers*

*Bills Khakis M2 (Flat Front) Size 36 Chamois Cloth Camel Unhemmed Trousers*.

These are like new with no flaws whatsoever. I have tried them on but never worn them (they remain unhemmed). They retail for $145. I'd like to get $60 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.


----------



## PennGlock

M. Charles said:


> *Bills Khakis M2 (Flat Front) Size 36 Chamois Cloth Camel Unhemmed Trousers*.
> 
> These are like new with no flaws whatsoever. I have tried them on but never worn them (they remain unhemmed). They retail for $145. I'd like to get $60 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.


Charles, do you have any pictures? I have no idea what the camel color looks like, and the pictures on the website are not very good.


----------



## M. Charles

PennGlock said:


> Charles, do you have any pictures? I have no idea what the camel color looks like, and the pictures on the website are not very good.


https://img484.imageshack.us/my.php?image=8b371bjpgoq1.jpg

Note: The tags are no longer affixed, although I think I still have them.


----------



## M. Charles

PennGlock said:


> Charles, do you have any pictures? I have no idea what the camel color looks like, and the pictures on the website are not very good.


I'm lowering the price to $55 shipped.


----------



## rnoldh

rnoldh said:


> Interest check J. Pressidential suits:
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/suits_pressidential_detail.php?ix=1
> 
> Would anyone have any interest in J Pressidentials like this in a size 39R. I can pick up a couple at a very good price. They retail for $950 and are for sale at $712.50 currently (see the attached link).
> 
> They are very much like the pictured suit, and are basically NWOT. I would be able to sell them for about $50 each, and I'd include a couple of J. Press current ties with each suit.
> 
> I'm not an Ebay seller and would greatly prefer to sell these here or on SF. Please leave a reply here or PM me.
> 
> Regards,
> Arnold H


Hi,
To all those that inquired about the J Pressidential suit ( and there were many, many PMs). I did get one of them in a gorgeous Navy Pinstripe.

Unfortuneately, my digital camera is currently broke. I'll have if fixed or get a new camera in a few days. At that time, I'll post pictures, which I prefer to do if I sell the suit.

So, Thank you all, and please hold off for a while. I have a list of names in the order of those that Pmed me.

Regards and Thanks Again,
Arnold H


----------



## vwguy

^^^ The only size you can get is 39R?

Brian


----------



## randomdude

vwguy said:


> ^^^ The only size you can get is 39R?
> 
> Brian


I second that emotion. If you can get a 44R I'm interested.


----------



## wacolo

Brooks Brothers Brooksease Navy Blazer. Made in the USA. 3/2 Sack. Patch Pockets and one Vent. 3 Buttons on the sleeve.
Marked as a 44 Reg but please note the measurements.

Everthing is great except for a smudge of something at the end of the right sleeve. I don't know what it is but it will probably come out w/ dry cleaning. Or if you are going to have the sleeves taken up by 3/4" or so it will take care of it.

$40 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.

Coat
23" chest
22" at the 2nd button
19.5" at the shoulder
31" from the bottom of the collar
25" sleeves probably 1.75" to let down

https://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate231yc8.jpg
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate195ed2.jpg
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate194sg2.jpg
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate192oq2.jpg
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate193mm9.jpg


----------



## wacolo

_Bump for the suit still being available._



wacolo said:


> J Press Navy Blue Sack Suit. 3/2 and one vent. The size marked is a 40R. Lightweight wool and Half lined. The Pants are plain front with cuffs. PLEASE note the measurements.
> 
> No Stains, Smells etc. There is a small ding on the chest pocket. Very small, but it is there. Please see the second thumbnail.
> 
> $55 shipped in CONUS. Paypal only please. PM with questions.
> 
> Coat
> 21.5" chest
> 21" at the middle button
> 17.5" at the shoulder
> 30.5" from the bottom of the collar
> 24" sleeves
> 
> Pants
> 35.5" at the waist, but they have been let out. There is about another 3/4" to let out still. Should have been a typical 6" drop originally.
> 29.5" Inseam w/ 1.75" cuffs. Probably another inch or a little more to lengthen if you want to reduce the size of the cuffs. And of course a lot more to gain if you want to lose the cuffs altogether.
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate165vw4.jpg
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate164hf6.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

*Southwick Sack Suit, 40R--SOLD*

*SOLD pending payment*--Southwick 3/2 sack suit for sale. Fabric is charcoal with a colored windowpane--the vertical lines are light gray or cream and red, the horizontal stripe is blue. Fully canvassed, with subtle pick-stitching around the lapels and pocket flaps. Great soft, natural shoulders. Trousers have a flat front with watch pocket, suspender buttons, and 1.5" cuffs.

Size is roughly 40R; see measurements for exact size.

*Jacket*
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 32"
Sleeve: 25"

*Trousers*
Waist: 36.5"
Outseam: 41.75"
Inseam: 30.5"

Good condition. No rips, tears, holes, or stains. It is missing one sleeve button and one rear pocket button on the trousers.

Asking $55 shipped in the continental US. Paypal, please. PM me if interested.

Sorry for the lousy photos; I don't seem to be able to get my camera to work just right.


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Original Baracuta G9 Made in England -- 100% Authentic*

*NWT Original Four Climes Baracuta G9 -- Made in England model -- 100% Authentic*

Hard to find Loden green color and hard to find Four Climes label. (Four Climes is the label under which the authentic, Made in England models were sold in the USA from the late 1960s/early 1970s onward.) Size 42. NWT. Asking $175 shipped.

https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0636bf7.jpg

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0638fm4.jpg

https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0640gu2.jpg


----------



## 2.mark

*Want to trade: Ties and pocket squares for shoe trees*

Want to trade: Ties and/or pocket squares for shoe trees

I need several cedar shoe trees for shoe size 11.5D, and also several for size 9.5D. I have ties and pocket squares to trade. The majority of pocket squares do not have a brand name on them. I do have brand name ties, like Robert Talbot, Polo, Zegna, etc.

Anyone have extra shoe trees?

..Mark


----------



## Nick Nameless

*Alden 660 9 A/C - $40 Shipped in the CONUS*

Took a leap with these on eBay to try and get an idea on Alden sizing for my foot - I'm a 9.5/10 narrow, but these were way too tight up front. My foot fit in them but certainly not comfortable enough to actually wear. Uppers will look nice with a polish but the soles are worn.

https://img460.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0308cg4.jpg

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0309pm0.jpg

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0310ap7.jpg

*Brooks Brothers 2-Button Blazer 42R - $40 Shipped in the CONUS*

Jacket is in excellent condition - purchased for me back in high school and has always been too large, but even moreso since I've shrunk a bit. Has been lightly worn over the years and I've been the sole owner, so no alterations of any kind. Note the measurements below:

Shoulders	19.5
Length	32.5
Sleeve	25.5

https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0312xf0.jpg

https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0318sh3.jpg

https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0322ib2.jpg

I prefer Paypal, but will accept a Money Order or check if necessary. Please PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## Murrah

Mark - go to Syms on Westheimer outside the beltway....plenty of inexpensive, good shoe trees.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *NWT Original Four Climes Baracuta G9 -- Made in England model -- 100% Authentic*
> 
> Hard to find Loden green color and hard to find Four Climes label. (Four Climes is the label under which the authentic, Made in England models were sold in the USA from the late 1960s/early 1970s onward.) Size 42. NWT. Asking $175 shipped.
> 
> https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0636bf7.jpg
> 
> https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0638fm4.jpg
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0640gu2.jpg


Price reduced to $155...


----------



## rnoldh

rnoldh said:


> Hi,
> To all those that inquired about the J Pressidential suit ( and there were many, many PMs). I did get one of them in a gorgeous Navy Pinstripe.
> 
> Unfortunately, my digital camera is currently broke. I'll have if fixed or get a new camera in a few days. At that time, I'll post pictures, which I prefer to do if I sell the suit.
> 
> So, Thank you all, and please hold off for a while. I have a list of names in the order of those that Pmed me.
> 
> Regards and Thanks Again,
> Arnold H


*The J Press Pressidential is identical to these on the following link.*



rnoldh said:


> Interest check J. Pressidential suits:
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/suits_pressidential_detail.php?ix=1
> 
> Would anyone have any interest in J Pressidentials like this in a size 39R. I can pick up a couple at a very good price. They retail for $950 and are for sale at $712.50 currently (see the attached link).
> 
> They are very much like the pictured suit, and are basically NWOT. I would be able to sell them for about $50 each, and I'd include a couple of J. Press current ties with each suit.
> 
> I'm not an Ebay seller and would greatly prefer to sell these here or on SF. Please leave a reply here or PM me.
> 
> Regards,
> Arnold H


I finally got a working camera (not mine, so pardon the photography), and I got one of the J Press Pressidential suits. It's a light weight Navy pin stripe as pictured. It's an identical Sack as pictured in the above J Press link. I didn't know that Press made suits this nice. It's a 3 button, single vent, flat front pant, true sack.

The suit cost me more than I thought so I'll sell this gorgeous Navy Pinstripe Pressidential for $74.95, delivered anywhere CONUS. And I'll include a mint J Press tie and a Ben Silver tie, as pictured. I'll even throw in a third tie but I haven't photographed it. You can see my photography skills are not good, and I don't know how to post thumbnails or I would. I shall learn, so pardon these huge photos.

The suit is truly mint with no apparent wear. The sole issue is a loose stitch in the back pant seam ( I've pictured it), probably done when the pants were let out 1". I stress that these are loose stitches and no damage. Most tailors would just stitch it up when they do whatever alterations you should need, and it would disappear if pants are taken in any amount.

Here are the measurements:

Marked size: 39R
Coat length (top of collar to hem): 32
Shoulders: 18
Chest: 42
Coat Waist: 40

Pant waist: 35 (none to let out)
Pant inseam: 29.5 (With a 1.5' cuff)

Pictures:





































Here is the loose seam.


















































































This a a really nice classic Sack and the ties are darn nice too.

I received a bunch of PMs when I first posted about interest in a J Press suit. To be fair I'm going to give those that Pmed me a chance to buy it, in the order that they Pmed. If I don't hear from one of the following by noon tomorrow, then I'll sell to the first buyer that pays.

If you have any questions whatsoever, or need any more measurements or pictures, please PM me.

Here is the order of those that contacted me from first to last:

Taliesin
Desk Jockey
abs123
zarathustra
gtguyzach
barristr & solicitor
connemara
trad teacher

Good Luck!

I'm also going to list 5 more very nice ties (3 of which are J Press) for $25, delivered anywhere CONUS. Basically giving them away. If anyone wants those 5 ties too, I'll combine shipping of course, and it will only be $20 additional for all 5 ties.

Here is the link to the sale of the 5 ties *These ties have been been sold*.

BTW: I used Photobucket. If anyone knows how I can easily post thumbnails please PM me.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Thanks rnholdh, you can count me out as the size will never fit.


----------



## rnoldh

*J Press with 3 ties reduced to $64.95*



rnoldh said:


> *The J Press Pressidential is identical to these on the following link.*
> 
> I finally got a working camera (not mine, so pardon the photography), and I got one of the J Press Pressidential suits. It's a light weight Navy pin stripe as pictured. It's an identical Sack as pictured in the above J Press link. I didn't know that Press made suits this nice. It's a 3 button, single vent, flat front pant, true sack.
> 
> The suit cost me more than I thought so I'll sell this gorgeous Navy Pinstripe Pressidential for $64.95( *Reduced price*), delivered anywhere CONUS. And I'll include a mint J Press tie and a Ben Silver tie, as pictured. I'll even throw in a third tie but I haven't photographed it. You can see my photography skills are not good, and I don't know how to post thumbnails or I would. I shall learn, so pardon these huge photos.
> 
> The suit is truly mint with no apparent wear. The sole issue is a loose stitch in the back pant seam ( I've pictured it), probably done when the pants were let out 1". I stress that these are loose stitches and no damage. Most tailors would just stitch it up when they do whatever alterations you should need, and it would disappear if pants are taken in any amount.
> 
> Here are the measurements:
> 
> Marked size: 39R
> Coat length (top of collar to hem): 32
> Shoulders: 18
> Chest: 42
> Coat Waist: 40
> 
> Pant waist: 35 (none to let out)
> Pant inseam: 29.5 (With a 1.5' cuff)
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the loose seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This a a really nice classic Sack and the ties are darn nice too.
> 
> I received a bunch of PMs when I first posted about interest in a J Press suit. To be fair I'm going to give those that Pmed me a chance to buy it, in the order that they Pmed. If I don't hear from one of the following by noon tomorrow, then I'll sell to the first buyer that pays.
> 
> If you have any questions whatsoever, or need any more measurements or pictures, please PM me.
> 
> Here is the order of those that contacted me from first to last:
> 
> Taliesin
> Desk Jockey
> abs123
> zarathustra
> gtguyzach
> barristr & solicitor
> connemara
> trad teacher
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> I'm also going to list 5 more very nice ties (3 of which are J Press) for $25, delivered anywhere CONUS. Basically giving them away. If anyone wants those 5 ties too, I'll combine shipping of course, and it will only be $20 additional for all 5 ties.
> 
> Here is the link to the sale of the 5 ties *These ties have been been sold*.
> 
> BTW: I used Photobucket. If anyone knows how I can easily post thumbnails please PM me.


Price has been reduced to $64.95!


----------



## 2.mark

*Cole Haan - Black Loafers - 11E - $10*

These shoes are for sale for basically the price of shipping - $10.

Here are the pics. PM for payment instructions.




























..Mark


----------



## spielerman

Totally interested in this suit, PM me..


----------



## PennGlock

rnoldh said:


> Price has been reduced to $64.95!


rnoldh, is that striped Ben Silver tie shown in this thread still available?


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

*FREE...NAVY LANDS END BLAZER 42R & BALLIN BRAND FLANNEL TROUSERS*

Due to replacement I would like to donate a blazer and a pair of trousers to an AAAC member.

Free...Navy Lands End Blazer 42R
2 button, center vent
I have another blazer and rarely wore this one
Never altered
5 years old in good condition
Brass tone buttons
New owner to pay FEDEX shipping
CONUS only
PM if interested

Free...Ballin Brand Flannel Trousers
33 waist originally, altered to a 34.5 waist, no more to let out
Waist could be taken in
31" length with cuffs
Charcoal color
Single pleat
New with tags, however altered, never worn
New owner to pay FEDEX shipping
CONUS only
PM if interested


----------



## mcarthur

^
That is a very nice thing to do


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

LonelyAreTheBrave said:


> Due to replacement I would like to donate a blazer and a pair of trousers to an AAAC member.
> 
> Free...Navy Lands End Blazer 42R
> 2 button, center vent
> I have another blazer and rarely wore this one
> Never altered
> 5 years old in good condition
> Brass tone buttons
> New owner to pay FEDEX shipping
> CONUS only
> PM if interested
> 
> Free...Ballin Brand Flannel Trousers
> 33 waist originally, altered to a 34.5 waist, no more to let out
> Waist could be taken in
> 31" length with cuffs
> Charcoal color
> Single pleat
> New with tags, however altered, never worn
> New owner to pay FEDEX shipping
> CONUS only
> PM if interested


Ballin Trousers are spoken for. Thanks for looking!:icon_smile:


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

*FREE...NAVY LANDS' END BLAZER 42R*

Due to replacement I would like to donate a navy blazer to an AAAC member.

Free...Navy Lands' End Blazer 42R
2 button, center vent
I have another blazer and rarely wore this one
Never altered
5 years old in good condition
Brass tone buttons
New owner to pay FEDEX shipping
CONUS only
PM if interested


----------



## gsi

*J Press 3/2 Sack*

J Press 3/2 Sack in dark gray/charcoal

Suit is in great used condition, clean and without any snags or tears.

Jacket is partially lined, please see picture for detail. One center vent and the buttons are a lighter gray color.

Pants are flat front with no cuff but extra material is there if you want to add a cuff. They are unlined with belt loops and suspender buttons.

Material - does not say anywhere on jacket or pants, only "Quality Tailored in USA of Imported Fabric". Feels like a spring/summer weight worsted but I can't tell for sure.

No size markings but here are the measurements

Jacket:
Chest 20" - armpit to armpit
Jacket Length 32" - bottom of collar to bottom
Sleeve Length 25.25" - top of shoulder to end of sleeve with about 2" available to let out

Pants:
Waist 37" with very little available to let out
Inseam 31.75" with 3.25" available to let out

Price is $60 shipped to the lower 48. Paypal works best for me.

https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1008468pm8.jpghttps://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1008472mb8.jpghttps://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1008467yf2.jpg

https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1008471ox6.jpghttps://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1008470ci5.jpg
The tag above left is in the pants and inside the inside pocket of jacket.


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen Edmonds Canton 8D Brown Grain Calf Split Toe $30 shipped continental USA*

Trees NOT included

I've recently had to move up a half size in Allen-Edmonds shoes and want these to go to someone who can use them more than me.

These shoes were purchased from the Allen-Edmonds store in Port Washington, WI and are not factory seconds. Selling the shoes for $30, which INCLUDES shipping within the continental USA. Buyer must pay with PayPal verified address account.

The shoe is the Allen-Edmonds Canton, size 8D, on the #1 last. They are made in medium brown grain calf. Vibram soles that are original from the factory, not an after-market sole. Shoes were new when I purchased them and have a little bit of scuffing here and there, but nothing major.

There is some slight lifting at the toe of the shoe (the tip of the sole - see picture #6), but I have sent shoes into AE before that have lifted and they have fixed them for me at no cost. Another option they have given me in the past is Barge cement to fix the slight lifting.
PM me as needed with any questions.

https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207122mu0.jpg
https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207127or2.jpg

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207132yj6.jpg

https://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207112mg4.jpg

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207115gg5.jpg

https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bahia207151fg4.jpg


----------



## 2.mark

*AE Ravenna - 11EE - $10*

For close the shipping costs, a pair of Allen Edmonds Ravenna, size 11EE. They are imperfect - small scrapes on the right rear heel.

Send a private message for payment instructions, if interested.




























..Mark


----------



## wacolo

I came across quite a bit of stuff this week, so hopefully someone will be interested. First off are two pair of shoes. The first is an Alden 660 Tassle. Size is marked 11B/D. A small amount of creasing and a small ding on the left toe. Please ignore the white mark on the close up of the toe, it is only dust. That is about it. The shoes measure 12 3/8" from tip to heel and 4.5" at the widest point. $50 shipped CONUS.

https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate234su2.jpg, https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate235nm9.jpg,https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate236dj7.jpg, https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate237rt6.jpg, https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate238zh6.jpg, https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate239ul8.jpg

Next is a pair of Crockett & Jones Langhams in what I would estimate to be a 9 wide US. The size is marked 8.5 EX on the inside. I am usually a 9.5 wide and these are just a little too tight, or I would keep them. Aside from a little creasing these are in great shape. They measure 11 5/8" toe to heel and 4.25" at the widest. I had to pay a bit more for these so I will need to ask for $75 shipped. If no one wants them I will give ebay a shot.

https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate242wh3.jpg, https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate243qc6.jpg, https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate237ze5.jpg, https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate245dc7.jpg, https://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate246ob2.jpg, https://img478.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate247dd4.jpg,https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=new019oy4.jpg


----------



## Sam Hober

*Classic Bow Ties Sought*

Gentlemen,

I am looking for some well constructed bow ties in various shapes and sizes, for the purposes of sartorial experimentation. The bow ties can have stains and tears etc..

I plan on offering some very trad bow ties down the road and I am seeking construction inspiration.

Thank you!


----------



## wacolo

Three ties. First is a 60/40 viscose cotton blend by Rooster. 57x3.5
Next are two Talbott silk knits. They are both 3x58. One is silver, light blue and navy. The other is Red, Navy and Gold. The rooster is $6 shipped. The Talbotts are $25 a piece shipped or $42 for both. I will do all three for $45. Shipping to CONUS Thanks!

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=new029rs2.jpg

Also a pair of Smart Turnout Socks. Red and Navy checkerboard with Forest Green heel, top and toes. Not sized but they look about average. 100% Thick Cotton. $8 shipped to the CONUS.

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=new032sk8.jpg


----------



## 2.mark

Cole Haan black loafers are sold.

..Mark


----------



## jml90

I still have a red PRL bow tie and a PRL tweed jacket.


----------



## AlanC

L.L. Bean lambswool sweater, sized 'L-Tall' (ie, Large-Tall). It's in 'as new' condition, and very similar to . It's a nice medium weight and is machine washable.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## gsi

*Ben Silver Ties*

Three colorful English silk Ben Silver ties. 3.25" Wide

1. Purple & Gold $20 - excellent used condition
2. Purple, Red and Gold $15 - Excellent except for very small hole on inside lining - please see picture
3. Green & Magenta $20 excellent used condition

Or all three for $45. All prices including shipping to lower 48. Paypal please.

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1008406hs2.jpghttps://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1008407sl4.jpg


----------



## tripreed

These are two 43R jackets that I picked up the other day.

The first is a 100% silk NWT Southwick sack sport coat. AlanC's diagnosis of it is that it is raw silk, but it is a nice light weight jacket. Here are some photos.

https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001854nj8.jpg

https://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001855vm7.jpg

The other is a Norman Hilton 2-button, darted hounds tooth jacket (sorry the picture is so blurry). It also has a very subtle red and blue windowpane, hopefully this can be seen in the picture. I know that it is darted, but it is a great looking jacket and is a nice weight that would be good for the fall.

https://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001857ca8.jpg

https://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001858hv0.jpg

I am asking $30 shipped (with UPS) for each. Please let me know if you need any measurements or pictures.


----------



## AlanC

^ Those jackets are steals at that price. Things seem to be awfully slow around here lately.

Tie is *SOLD*--Karim dodged the bullet.

I'm offering this fantastic classic old Brooks woven stripe tie, $15 delivered, CONUS, Paypal:


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> ^ Those jackets are steals at that price. Things seem to be awfully slow around here lately.
> 
> I'm offering this fantastic classic old Brooks woven stripe tie, $15 delivered, CONUS, Paypal:


Can someone please take it so I don't have to? If it's still available by around 8:00 this evening, I'll take it.

Also, I'm looking for a brown/olive houndstooth jacket (very similar, in fact, to the one I recently sold) in 40S. If anyone comes across one in their thrifting, please send me a PM.


----------



## markdc

AlanC said:


> ^ Those jackets are steals at that price. Things seem to be awfully slow around here lately.
> 
> Tie is *SOLD*--Karim dodged the bullet.
> 
> I'm offering this fantastic classic old Brooks woven stripe tie, $15 delivered, CONUS, Paypal:


Shoot! Didn't get on AA early enough today. Alan, if the buyer changes his mind, please let me know!


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Brooks Brothers Made in Scotland Shetland Sweater L*

*NWT Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater* -- "Knitted in Scotland" of Authentic Scottish Shetland Wool. Size Large. Set-in Saddle Sleeve. 
Color is Burnt Orange. Please PM with offer. Thanks, MC

https://imageshack.us
Shot with E4200 at 2007-08-15

https://imageshack.us
Shot with E4200 at 2007-08-15


----------



## AlanC

^FYI, Imageshack can automatically resize pics for you or you could use the provided code for clickable thumbnails. Pics that big aren't viewable without side scrolling.


----------



## M. Charles

AlanC said:


> ^FYI, Imageshack can automatically resize pics for you or you could use the provided code for clickable thumbnails. Pics that big aren't viewable without side scrolling.


Yes, when I put these up, I told imageshack to make them 320x 420 or whatever. But this is how they appeared in AAAT. Nexttime I'm just sticking with thumbnails. Damned technology! I always knew I should've been born in a different century.


----------



## AlanC

*Freebies*

*Now spoken for. No longer available.*

I received these three pairs of trousers from a generous forumite, however the inseam is too short for me. My loss is your gain!

These are Ralph Lauren Polo (the cords are made in Italy) waist *34*, inseam *28-28.5*. Each pair is marked 'Dry Clean Only'. There really isn't room to let them out any.

These are *free* to the first person to respond.


----------



## mcarthur

^
That is very nice


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> That is very nice


Couldn't agree more Uncle. Someone should snap these up, but remember to repay the favor.


----------



## tripreed




----------



## Duck

tripreed said:


>


I wish that it was a large, I would buy it in a minute for a gag gift.


----------



## tripreed

Duck said:


> I wish that it was a large, I would buy it in a minute for a gag gift.


Well, the measurements say a 46" chest; sounds pretty close to a Large to me.


----------



## Duck

tripreed said:


> sounds pretty close to a Large to me.


Sounds pretty close to a deal for me


----------



## tripreed

Duck said:


> Sounds pretty close to a deal for me


Not anticipating much competition, eh?


----------



## Duck

tripreed said:


> Not anticipating much competition, eh?


I hope that I am the only one on here with taste that bad.


----------



## farney

Duck said:


> I hope that I am the only one on here with taste that bad.


We'll see about that.


----------



## AlanC

^Looks like it's a race to the bottom!


----------



## TMMKC

This is bringing back bad, bad memories...

I used to own a Slazenger sweater that was about as ugly as that one!


----------



## summej2

*great deals in Seattle*

I'm in Seattle for a conference. Last year I picked up a great pair of EG Malverns for $15. This year I found a complete wardrobe of 3-roll-2 Southwick sacks: 2-piece blue linen, blue blazers in serge and fresco, 2 3-piece flannels and 1 3-piece herringbone. It was, alas, too big for me---I'd reckon about a 39R---and there are too many to bring back with me. If anyone wants them, I can buy them and ship them if you can PayPal me the cash.


----------



## spielerman

summej2 said:


> I'm in Seattle for a conference. Last year I picked up a great pair of EG Malverns for $15. This year I found a complete wardrobe of 3-roll-2 Southwick sacks: 2-piece blue linen, blue blazers in serge and fresco, 2 3-piece flannels and 1 3-piece herringbone. It was, alas, too big for me---I'd reckon about a 39R---and there are too many to bring back with me. If anyone wants them, I can buy them and ship them if you can PayPal me the cash.


Interested in the blazers if they are 3 roll 2 and wondering the color of the suits. What kind of age and condition?


----------



## summej2

Thanks all---many replies. All are 3-roll-2. I've already replied to the first to write. If he wants them all, he's got them. Once I know, I'll be happy to pick up the lot and ship them out to the various takers.


----------



## summej2

I had quite a bit of interest, so I picked them up. The navy flannel had two small hole that I saw in the store, so I left it. The remainder are below, except a navy summer-weight I'm holding out for my brother.

All are 3-roll-2, single-vent, minimal-shoulder-padding, undarted sacks with 3/4 lining. All the lapels are standard width.

I think $25 plus priority mail cost would be fair considering my cost and time, I've priced the three-piece suit the same as the blazers since I think it will need a little reweaving ($20-30 worth?). I'd like to ship them tomorrow if possible.

If necessary, I can probably find a way to send a photo.

1) Three-piece Grey herringbone light-weight tweed (10 oz.?), very clean with two minor issues---late 70s or early 80s

Jacket: 40" chest, 29" from the bottom of the collar, 17 3/4" shoulder, 24" sleeve, small hole or seam failure at pocket seam needs to be sewn or rewoven, one 1/8 or 1/16 hole on the arm needs reweaving

Pants: flat front, belt loops, 32" waist, 28" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs, small stain on leg near cuff (looks easy to get out)

2) Hopsack navy blazer, lower patch and flap pockets, waterbury buttons, super condition, the middle button could be reattached---late 70s or early 80s 

Jacket: 42" chest, 30" from the bottom of the collar, 18" shoulder, 24" sleeve

3) Serge navy blazer, lower patch and flap pockets, waterbury buttons, super condition, ---late 60s or early 70s 

Jacket: 41" chest, 29" from the bottom of the collar, 17 1/2" shoulder, 24" sleeve


----------



## Untilted

can I have a picture of the three piece suit?


----------



## DavidW

PM sendt. I'll take the serge blazer if it's still available. thanks.
David


----------



## Untilted

PM sent. I'll take the 3-piece tweed suit. Thank you.


----------



## Duck

I am offering two items that will be perfect the chilly days that are approaching quicker than we think.

Lands End two button *Non Darted *Tweed Jacket

This jacket is really nice but is a little large for me. The jacket is *American Made* with nothing wrong. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest - 23.5 Pit to Pit
Waist - 20
Length - 31




























Up next I have a B2 must iron OCBD in a great fall pattern. 16x33. Nothing wrong with it, worn twice, washed once. Asking $15 shipped CONUS


----------



## summej2

*Southwick*

Thanks everyone. All the items are sold!


----------



## jackmccullough

*Thrift shops in cyberspace*

If you're a thrift shop afficionado you might be interested in taking a look at www.shopgoodwill.com. It's an auction site run by a consortium of Goodwill stores, and the inventory tends to be pretty spotty, which makes it pretty much like other Goodwill stores.


----------



## Naval Gent

Duck,

PM sent re the shirt. Dibs!

Scott


----------



## Duck

Jos A Bank American Made Tuxedo










Jacket and Pants

23 Pit to Pit
31.5 Length
Single Button and Darted

40 waist
30 inseam with 3 inches to let out

This is a great tux that I cannot wear since I have lost a significant amount of weight. I wore it twice. Dry cleaned once. If you need more pictures let me know

$65 Shipped CONUS


----------



## 2.mark

*Old School brown penny loafers - 10.5 M $15*

These are sold by Harold's, aka Harold Powell in some locations.

This price is $15 including shipping to the continental US.

Shoe trees not included

The markings:
Old School Clothing Company
1130 10 1/2M
Made in Brazil

Send a private message for payment instructions.














































..Mark


----------



## M. Charles

*Shetlands in Medium, Large, and XL*

Update: I picked up a few more of these Brooks shetlands since this one got several replies from forum members. I now have Medium, Large, and XLarge. I paid $25 each for them. Will sell for $25 plus actual cost of shipping to your zip code and a couple of dollars to cover paypal fees. Please PM. Thanks, MC

Note: The color of the sweater is much closer to rust than in the picture.



M. Charles said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater* -- "Knitted in Scotland" of Authentic Scottish Shetland Wool. Size Large. Set-in Saddle Sleeve.
> Color is Burnt Orange. Please PM with offer. Thanks, MC


https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shetland2ht1px8.jpg


----------



## zarathustra

If there is a large left i will take it. I have tried PMing 10 times or so and keep getting a database error. arrrggg



M. Charles said:


> Update: I picked up a few more of these Brooks shetlands since this one got several replies from forum members. I now have Medium, Large, and XLarge. I paid $25 each for them. Will sell for $25 plus actual cost of shipping to your zip code and a couple of dollars to cover paypal fees. Please PM. Thanks, MC
> 
> Note: The color of the sweater is much closer to rust than in the picture.
> 
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shetland2ht1px8.jpg


----------



## zarathustra

is the tux still available? What size is it off the rack? 
I can't tell from the picts as to the collar type. Sorry my PM keeps giving me a database error so i had to post here.



Duck said:


> Jos A Bank American Made Tuxedo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket and Pants
> 
> 23 Pit to Pit
> 31.5 Length
> Single Button and Darted
> 
> 40 waist
> 30 inseam with 3 inches to let out
> 
> This is a great tux that I cannot wear since I have lost a significant amount of weight. I wore it twice. Dry cleaned once. If you need more pictures let me know
> 
> $65 Shipped CONUS


----------



## Duck

zarathustra said:


> is the tux still available? What size is it off the rack?
> I can't tell from the picts as to the collar type. Sorry my PM keeps giving me a database error so i had to post here.


PM sent to you Z. Let me know if you cannot read it.


----------



## AlanC

These previously listed items are still available as minds perhaps turn toward fall. Both of these are highly versatile tweeds. Be ready when that Nor'easter blows through!

$25/ea delivered, Paypal.

3/2 *Harris tweed* with the private label of an old Trad shop in Memphis. It's very nice. Please check the measurements to see if it will work for you; there is no tagged size, but I'd put it around a *41/42L*.

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 32"


















Joseph A. Bank charcoal herringbone w/stripes *Shetland* wool tweed 3/2 sack. It's a great coat. No tagged size, check measurements, but I would estimate it as a *40/41R*.

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25"


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*--Also still available are these three BB OCBDs in 15.5x35; I would love to move them. Each has a name used for dry cleaning identification on the interior of the very bottom of the placket. It is not an issue for wearing at all, and would only be seen by you. Asking $30 for the lot, or will break them up individually.

...

Here's a close-up of the pulled threads on the collar of one of the shirts. There's one pull above and one below the pointer:
...


----------



## summej2

*yet more southwicks from Seattle*

I ran across 4 more Southwick suits, these are ~42L. I'll post measurements and full descriptions later today. Still no luck finding something my size. Prices will be about the same.


----------



## vineyard bowtie

summej2 said:


> I ran across 4 more Southwick suits, these are ~42L. I'll post measurements and full descriptions later today. Still no luck finding something my size. Prices will be about the same.


pm sent. thanks.


----------



## summej2

*Southwicks: 41R and 42L:*

Stopped by another thrift today and had more good luck. Four Southwick suits: all are undarted, minimally padded or unpadded, and single vented. I can send photos at your request.

Number 1 is smaller than numbers 2-4. I'm asking $30 each plus priority shipping for the two-pieces and $35 plus priority shipping for the three piece.

1) medium grey plain weave three-piece, 3-roll-2, 3/4 lined, excellent condition, small stain on the sleeve should come out

jacket: 45" chest, 18" shoulder, 31.5" from the bottom of the collar, 25" sleeves
pants: flat front, 38" waist, 31" inseam, cuffed

2) navy and black small-scale houndstooth worsted two-piece, fully lined, three button, excellent condition

jacket: 45.5" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed

3) dark grey plain weave with white and blue pin stripe two-piece, 3-roll-2, fully lined, excellent condition

jacket: 46" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed

4) charcoal grey flannel with white alternating pencil and chalk stripe two-piece, 3-roll-2, 3/4 lined, excellent condition

jacket: 46" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed


----------



## M. Charles

*Canadian Dark Green Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater*

Just to let you know, this is still available. I thought more people might be interested now, since it's getting closer to fall. Thanks, MC



M. Charles said:


> *Canadian Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater*
> 
> See this thread (below). The sweater is identical in appearance and construction to the 80s Bean original -- made in Norway, etc. This one is by Roots Canada and is green instead of blue. Superb shape, definitely from the 80s, I would guess.
> 
> I've got $33 in it and I'm willing to sell it for that plus shipping. Let's say $40 shipped. Please PM. Thanks, MC
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70473


https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=512&i=c2ef1jpgud9ie0.jpg

https://imageshack.us


----------



## M. Charles

*Price reduced to $29 shipped.*



M. Charles said:


> Just to let you know, this is still available. I thought more people might be interested now, since it's getting closer to fall. Thanks, MC
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=512&i=c2ef1jpgud9ie0.jpg
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## Orgetorix

*2 Cashmere Sweaters*

Two Daniel Bishop 100% 2-ply cashmere sweaters in size medium. One is brown, the other is gray. Medium-fine gauge knit, v-neck style. Both are in great condition; no holes, tears, or stains of any kind. Very little pilling, if any.

Asking $40 each, shipped, in the Continental US; I greatly prefer Paypal. PM me if interested.


----------



## Duck

quote=Duck;606146]I am offering two items that will be perfect the chilly days that are approaching quicker than we think.

Lands End two button *Non Darted *Tweed Jacket

This jacket is really nice but is a little large for me. The jacket is *American Made* with nothing wrong. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.

*Reduced to $30 Shipped *

Measurements:

Chest - 23.5 Pit to Pit
Waist - 20
Length - 31




























Up next I have a B2 must iron OCBD in a great fall pattern. 16x33. Nothing wrong with it, worn twice, washed once. Asking $15 shipped CONUS

*Sold*
[/quote]


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

Duck said:


> quote=Duck;606146]I am offering two items that will be perfect the chilly days that are approaching quicker than we think.
> 
> Lands End two button *Non Darted *Tweed Jacket
> 
> This jacket is really nice but is a little large for me. The jacket is *American Made* with nothing wrong. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *Reduced to $30 Shipped *
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 23.5 Pit to Pit
> Waist - 20
> Length - 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next I have a B2 must iron OCBD in a great fall pattern. 16x33. Nothing wrong with it, worn twice, washed once. Asking $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> *Sold*


[/quote]

That's a great coat. If it was my size (40L) I would be all over it. Good luck!


----------



## Duck

That's a great coat. If it was my size (40L) I would be all over it. Good luck![/quote]

Thank you. It is a nice coat and I wish that it fit me. I would never sell it.


----------



## Connemara

I have for sale a regular fit BB BD. The fabric seems less beefy than Oxford, though I'm not sure exactly what it is (100% cotton). A good summer/early fall weight in my opinion. Size is 15-33 and color is Brooks Bros. blue.

Price is *$15 shipped* in the CONUS.


----------



## markdc

connemara,

do you have a picture? i'd be interested.

thanks!
mark


----------



## Connemara

markdc said:


> connemara,
> 
> do you have a picture? i'd be interested.
> 
> thanks!
> mark


Mark,

I'll get it posted tomorrow morning.


----------



## summej2

*Southwicks: 41R and 42L w/ photos*

These are all still available. Before I left, I took some (crummy) ell-phone photos and packed the suits in boxes with my in-law and she'll drop them by the post office. They are: four Southwick suits. All are undarted, minimally padded or unpadded, and single vented.

Number 1 is smaller than numbers 2-4. I'm asking $30 each plus priority shipping for the two-pieces and $35 plus priority shipping for the three piece.

1) medium grey plain weave three-piece, 3-roll-2, 3/4 lined, excellent condition, small stain on the sleeve should come out

jacket: 45" chest, 18" shoulder, 31.5" from the bottom of the collar, 25" sleeves
pants: flat front, 38" waist, 31" inseam, cuffed



















2) navy and black small-scale houndstooth worsted two-piece, fully lined, three button, excellent condition

jacket: 45.5" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed



















3) dark grey plain weave with white and blue pin stripe two-piece, 3-roll-2, fully lined, excellent condition

jacket: 46" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed



















4) charcoal grey flannel with white alternating pencil and chalk stripe two-piece, 3-roll-2, 3/4 lined, excellent condition

jacket: 46" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed


----------



## a4audi08

Orgetorix said:


> Two Daniel Bishop 100% 2-ply cashmere sweaters in size medium. One is brown, the other is gray. Medium-fine gauge knit, v-neck style. Both are in great condition; no holes, tears, or stains of any kind. Very little pilling, if any.
> 
> Asking $40 each, shipped, in the Continental US; I greatly prefer Paypal. PM me if interested.


are these still available? I would like to buy the gray one. PM me if possible. Thanks!


----------



## 2.mark

*AE Ravenna - 11EE for shipping costs (or free in Houston)*

Allen Edmonds Ravenna's, burgundy in size 11EE -- see my previous post for pics.

These are yours for the cost of shipping, or free if you pick them up in the Houston area (near Sugar Land).

..Mark


----------



## Orgetorix

a4audi08 said:


> are these still available? I would like to buy the gray one. PM me if possible. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mainy

Still have a ton of Brooks Brothers shirts I want rid of....

16 33, light blue, woven in Italy
16 33, light blue, woven in italy
16 33, blue, non iron, 2 ply 100's (very soft)
16 1/2, 33 - Button down collar, chest pocket, offwhite, non iron
16 1/2, 34 - Chest pocket, french cuffs, white, non iron
16 1/2, 3 - Chest pocket, button down collar, blue, supima cotton
16 1/2, 34 - orangish yellow, chest pocket, button down collar, supima cotton
17, 34 - chest pocket, french cuff, white
17 34, chest pocket, button down collar, white
17 34 - chest pocket, button down collar, white

$12 each plus shipping... all in awesome shape - no reason at all to pay retail for B2...


----------



## TradTeacher

Two items up today...

Bills Khakis Poplin Trousers
Khaki color
M2 Flat Front/Unhemmed
Size 35 waist

These are NWT irregulars from eBay. I've just decided I don't need any more poplin trousers, so I'll pass them along to someone else. 

$30 shipped
============================================

Bass Weejuns--Made In USA
Cordovan
Size 9.5 D

You know the drill with these. They are in great shape and have been kept in shoe trees. 

$30 shipped


I can provide pics of either item via email (PM me the address)...

TT:teacha:


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Reduced to $24 shipped.*



M. Charles said:


> Just to let you know, this is still available. I thought more people might be interested now, since it's getting closer to fall. Thanks, MC
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=512&i=c2ef1jpgud9ie0.jpg
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## summej2

summej2 said:


> The following Southwick suit is still available. The fabric is nice and fairly subtle; it would make a good friday suit.
> 
> As were the others, it is undarted, minimally padded, and single vented.
> 
> I'm asking $30 plus priority shipping.
> 
> 2) navy and black small-scale houndstooth worsted two-piece, fully lined, three button, excellent condition.
> 
> jacket: 45.5" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
> pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed


----------



## Orgetorix

*Southwick Sack Blazer, 44L--SOLD*

*SOLD*--This is a Southwick sack navy flannel blazer. Undarted, 3/2 button configuration, three buttons on each sleeve, flap pockets, rear center vent. Great navy worsted flannel (or unfinished worsted; I don't know the difference) fabric. Half lined in the back, with nicely finished seams.

Good condition, no holes, rips, shine, major stains, etc. One minor spot on the sleeve that looks like it should come out with cleaning. I haven't had it dry-cleaned.

I estimate size as 44L; see below for exact measurements.

Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Length (from bottom of collar): 33"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Shoulders: 19.75"

Asking $40 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal preferred. PM me if interested.
















More pics available if necessary.


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Tradly ties, Atkinson's Irish Poplin with woven shamrocks (50% wool/50% silk; Press sells their Irish Poplin ties at $98 currently) and a 'The Burlington Knot' J Press tie. Both are about 3 1/8" wide and in excellent condition. $20/each delivered in North America, Paypal please.

RL Polo chocolate moleskins, plain front with side tabs, no exterior logo, but no cuffs (alas). Nice construction, french fly and alterable waistband. Sized *36 x 30* and in excellent shape. $30/delivered CONUS. Paypal.


----------



## vwguy

Orgetorix said:


> *SOLD*--This is a Southwick sack navy flannel blazer. Undarted, 3/2 button configuration, three buttons on each sleeve, flap pockets, rear center vent. Great navy worsted flannel (or unfinished worsted; I don't know the difference) fabric. Half lined in the back, with nicely finished seams.
> 
> Good condition, no holes, rips, shine, major stains, etc. One minor spot on the sleeve that looks like it should come out with cleaning. I haven't had it dry-cleaned.
> 
> I estimate size as 44L; see below for exact measurements.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 46"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 33"
> Sleeve: 25.75"
> Shoulders: 19.75"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal preferred. PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics available if necessary.


Great Jacket! Looks like I was a little slow snapping that one up 

Brian


----------



## Andy Roo

vwguy said:


> Great Jacket! Looks like I was a little slow snapping that one up
> 
> Brian


That it is.

It just so happens that my Southwick sack blazer is also from the Ascot Shop, which is located in La Jolla, CA. I actually went there about a month ago, but I was disappointed to find that what was once a totally trad haberdashery has turned into a purveyor of mostly Italian styles.


----------



## AlanC

*Price drop*

These aren't doing me any good sitting around here. Price drop to $15/ea on the ties, and $25 on the moleskins.

*Moleskins are now SOLD. Atkinson's shamrock tie SOLD. *



AlanC said:


> Vintage Tradly ties, Atkinson's Irish Poplin with woven shamrocks--SOLD--(50% wool/50% silk; Press sells their Irish Poplin ties at $98 currently) and a 'The Burlington Knot' J Press tie. Both are about 3 1/8" wide and in excellent condition. $20/each delivered in North America, Paypal please.
> 
> SOLD--RL Polo chocolate moleskins, plain front with side tabs, no exterior logo, but no cuffs (alas). Nice construction, french fly and alterable waistband. Sized *36 x 30* and in excellent shape. $30/delivered CONUS. Paypal.
> ...


----------



## Orgetorix

*Price Drop*

These are still available. Price reduced to $35 each.



Orgetorix said:


> Two Daniel Bishop 100% 2-ply cashmere sweaters in size medium. One is brown, the other is gray. Medium-fine gauge knit, v-neck style. Both are in great condition; no holes, tears, or stains of any kind. Very little pilling, if any.
> 
> Asking $40 each, shipped, in the Continental US; I greatly prefer Paypal. PM me if interested.


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen Edmonds Shelton Size 8.5 D (Two Pairs) one new other worn twice $60 shipped*

I picked up two pairs of AE shelton shoes in white with black saddle. I had some fairly good success in dying some other AE shoes, the canfield model.

For these two shoes, I dyed one pair a deep burgundy and kept the black saddle and the other pair I made it black all over. I have not worn the black saddle and black pair and have worn the black saddle and burgundy pair twice. Unfortunately leather-soled shoes are not being kind to my feet and have found I have to go over to the AE shoes with Poron insoles for comfort.

The burgundy pair didn't dye as well as I'd hoped and the black did ok. I've decided to list pictures only if someone is interested. PM me and I'll take some tomorrow as I don't have my camera here today.

Both shoes are size 8.5 D on the #1 last as other Sheltons are. Asking $60 shipped for BOTH pairs.

PayPal only.


----------



## jml90

Some nice stuff (including bows) here from Vman on SF
https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=43083


----------



## mainy

Cross posted from style forum -









detail picture
detail picture 2
*detail picture 2 is an ACCURATE representation of the color and nap of the fabric. It is not a "smooth" weave, and has lots of texture and character built in.*

Ben Silver. 2 button, single vent, 1/4 lined, 4 button cuffs, fully canvassed, made in Canada (courtesy of Samuelsohn I'm guessing?). 36% silk, 34% wool, 30% linen. Very lightweight, very interesting material, great piece of summer apparel. 
Shoulder seam to seam - 18.5"
Pit to pit - 22" 
Shoulder seam to end of sleeve - 26"
*$90 + shipping*, or best reasonable offer.

Item 2: Great Ben Silver shirt (size 15/34 EU 38)
Picture one
Picture 2, accurate color
Retail $185, yours for *$45 plus shipping*. Chest pocket, spread collar, 100% cotton, great shirt. Pretty much like new.


----------



## Georgia

*Ties - Robert Talbott (Gadsden) & H. Stockton (UGA)*

I've been thrifting for quite a while, and came across these two gems today. The first is a mint condition Robert Talbott, in dark royal blue with a Gadsden Flag ("Don't Tread On Me") motif. The second is a vintage tie from H. Stockton Atlanta, in Georgia Red with the UGA Bulldog Head emblem. The UGA tie is about 1/2 inch narrower than the Talbott. $20 each (includes shipping).


----------



## Brownshoe

Boatload of groovy trad fall suits and sport coats from Brooks, Press, and Polo coming soon in sizes Large, 46R, 46L, and 48R

Lot of Mercer, Press, and BB oxfords size 17.5/34 qnd 17.5/35

Big lot of classic BB regimental pattern ties

Perhaps even...a classic navy LL Bean Norwegian sweater (with the 3 white dash motif), made in Norway

WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## vwguy

Brownshoe said:


> Boatload of groovy trad fall suits and sport coats from Brooks, Press, and Polo coming soon in sizes Large, 46R, 46L, and 48R
> 
> Lot of Mercer, Press, and BB oxfords size 17.5/34 qnd 17.5/35
> 
> Big lot of classic BB regimental pattern ties
> 
> Perhaps even...a classic navy LL Bean Norwegian sweater (with the 3 white dash motif), made in Norway
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE


I will be keeping my eyes peeled 

Brian


----------



## Joe Tradly

Brownshoe said:


> Boatload of groovy trad fall suits and sport coats from Brooks, Press, and Polo coming soon in sizes Large, 46R, 46L, and 48R
> 
> Lot of Mercer, Press, and BB oxfords size 17.5/34 qnd 17.5/35
> 
> Big lot of classic BB regimental pattern ties
> 
> Perhaps even...a classic navy LL Bean Norwegian sweater (with the 3 white dash motif), made in Norway
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE


Brownie, you toy with us!

JB


----------



## Sweetness

*For the Southern Trads...*

Leatherman Confederate Battle Flag Belt - Size 36

Unworn, and since this sells for 25ish + shipping, I'd be fine with $15 total, since it'd probably be $5 shipping and $10 for the belt.

Colors: Brown tabs, navy cotton, navy background, and the repeating confederate battle flag.


----------



## SouthernBeau

Sweetness said:


> and the repeating confederate battle flag.


Repeating 2nd Naval Jack actually......

Sharp belt though wish it was a 38 or i could lose a few....


----------



## 2.mark

Brownshoe said:


> Boatload of groovy trad fall suits and sport coats from Brooks, Press, and Polo coming soon in sizes Large, 46R, 46L, and 48R
> 
> Lot of Mercer, Press, and BB oxfords size 17.5/34 qnd 17.5/35
> 
> Big lot of classic BB regimental pattern ties
> 
> Perhaps even...a classic navy LL Bean Norwegian sweater (with the 3 white dash motif), made in Norway
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE


Let's hear about those shirts!

..Mark


----------



## marlinspike

Brownshoe said:


> Boatload of groovy trad fall suits and sport coats from Brooks, Press, and Polo coming soon in sizes Large, 46R, 46L, and 48R
> 
> Lot of Mercer, Press, and BB oxfords size 17.5/34 qnd 17.5/35
> 
> Big lot of classic BB regimental pattern ties
> 
> Perhaps even...a classic navy LL Bean Norwegian sweater (with the 3 white dash motif), made in Norway
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE


Argh! If only you were 2 inches taller!


----------



## Brutus

Brownshoe said:


> Boatload of groovy trad fall suits and sport coats from Brooks, Press, and Polo coming soon in sizes Large, 46R, 46L, and 48R
> 
> Lot of Mercer, Press, and BB oxfords size 17.5/34 qnd 17.5/35
> 
> Big lot of classic BB regimental pattern ties
> 
> Perhaps even...a classic navy LL Bean Norwegian sweater (with the 3 white dash motif), made in Norway
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE


I'm eagerly awaiting this! Any updates on ETA?


----------



## vwguy

Brownshoe's pending post is turning into one of the most eagerly awaited in a long time. I'm curious to see which 17.5 x 35 shirts he has 

Brian


----------



## Brownshoe

Sorry to be a tease, guys...my wife has the camera and is out of town until tomorrow night. I'll start posting stuff on Saturday.

The shirts are as follows:

Mercer oxford cloth, straight point collar shirts in blue and white

J Press button-flap pocket OCBDS in white, pink, and blue

BB traditional fit, must-iron OCBDs in white, blue, pink, and blue university stripe


----------



## zarathustra

oh no suit love ... HA.


----------



## Duck

I don't need to see the press shirts. If they are a 16.5 x 33 or 34 I will take them.


----------



## Brownshoe

Sorry--shirts are all 17.5/34 or 17.5/35

Suits (all sacks): 

J Press "postman blue" pindot, 46R

J Press brown glen plaid, 46R

BB charcoal pinstripe, 54L (I bought this by accident, long story)

MANY sport coats, including tweeds from Press and BB, an odd-but-cool Polo thing, and a few interesting vintage items. All in the 46-48 range, Regulars and Longs.

The stuff is all in great shape and quite lovely, but just too big for me now. I'm offering the jackets for $40 each and the suits at $60 each, shipped. The unloved items will make their way to Ebay after a week or two.

Bittersweet.


----------



## Brutus

Brownshoe said:


> Sorry--shirts are all 17.5/34 or 17.5/35
> 
> Suits (all sacks):
> 
> J Press "postman blue" pindot, 46R
> 
> J Press brown glen plaid, 46R
> 
> BB charcoal pinstripe, 54L (I bought this by accident, long story)
> 
> MANY sport coats, including tweeds from Press and BB, an odd-but-cool Polo thing, and a few interesting vintage items. All in the 46-48 range, Regulars and Longs.
> 
> The stuff is all in great shape and quite lovely, but just too big for me now. I'm offering the jackets for $40 each and the suits at $60 each, shipped. The unloved items will make their way to Ebay after a week or two.
> 
> Bittersweet.


Just PMed you. Thanks!


----------



## zarathustra

Congrats on the weight loss. Suits/sportcoats sound promising. 

Can't wait to see the picts.


----------



## AlanC

zarathustra said:


> Can't wait to see the picts.


(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Brownshoe

I do have a few photos available. I'll take more precise measurements if anyone is interested.

Click to enlarge

How does this sound--

I'll send anything out "on approval." Keep it if you like it, send it back if you don't. I don't want anyone to get burned by a bad fit or anything.

Bobby Jones camelhair herringbone sack jacket, 46R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6321120

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6321122

J Press tuxedo (no darts, plain-front trousers), 50R (spot from camera, not on jacket)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5784928

Brooks Brothers tweed hacking jacket (ticket pocket, throat latch, side vents)
48-50R--more of a russet-color in real life

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5784924


----------



## summej2

*Southwick 42L, $30 shipped*

The following Southwick suit is still available and as nice as it is, I'd have to double my size to fit into it. The fabric is fairly subtle; it would make a good friday suit.

As were the others, it is undarted, minimally padded, and single vented.

The price is reduced by $10; I'm now asking $30 *including* priority shipping.

I'd also consider a trade for a summer-weight 34S or 36S.

Description:

Navy and black small-scale houndstooth worsted two-piece, fully lined, three button, excellent condition.

jacket: 45.5" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed


----------



## zarathustra

AlanC said:


> (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


Yeah i set myself up for that. But i do like the plaid wraps.


----------



## anglophile23

AlanC said:


> (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


Are those sack tunics?


----------



## Brownshoe

Most of the stuff mentioned above will be posted here late tonight, with photos and measurements.

The camel hair jacket and some of the shirts have been spoken for, but there is much tradly goodness remaining.


----------



## Orgetorix

Sold.



Orgetorix said:


> Two Daniel Bishop 100% 2-ply cashmere sweaters in size medium. One is brown, the other is gray. Medium-fine gauge knit, v-neck style. Both are in great condition; no holes, tears, or stains of any kind. Very little pilling, if any.
> 
> Asking $40 each, shipped, in the Continental US; I greatly prefer Paypal. PM me if interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanC

*Trad tie mania!*

You know you've been wanting to add a Tradly tie to pep up the fall wardrobe. Here's your chance!

Robert Talbott and Brooks Bros. $15/ea delivered, Paypal. The repp on the right bears the label of a now defunct clothing store called Harwell's. Since it's not a name brand you can have it for $12 delivered or $10 if you buy one of the others. For some reason the stripes appear jagged in the photo, but they are smooth as you would expect in reality.

The Press and Brooks here are also $15/ea; the Harwell's is $12, $10 if you combine it with another (same as the Harwell's above).


----------



## AlanC

I have two pairs of NWT Italian made RL Polo cords, plain front, retail is $265 (original price tags attached), sizes 38 and 42.

They can be yours for $80/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please.

Size 38, forest green, heavy weight, very lush

Inseam is unhemmed, but has been tacked up with a loose binding stitch. The full length is there, however:

Size 42, beige tan, light weight, inseam on these is unhemmed as well, but has been tacked as the other pair pictured above.

(no flash)









(with flash)


----------



## JohnMS

*Tie Giveaway (practically anyway) Polo, Other Brands (PM me)*

Our office recently went to business casual. I've collected ties from the office for our giveaway. Well, not exactly giveaway, I want to cover shipping cost and PayPal fees.

Please, no comments on the ties as some were evidently purchased while under the influence of something. In any case, here is the deal:

1. Cost of each tie is $1, which will include USPS First Class shipping. I'd prefer not to try and figure a combined shipping as $1 a tie (if it's a tie you like), especially on the Polos. However, if you want a group of ties, let's work a price out. If you have an office shredder, these ties make great gag gifts. You simply put on the tie and pretend to get the tie caught in the shredder by accident. Your office slob will love it.

2. PayPal payment only

3. PM me if you need any additional pictures of the ties or more information. Ties are "as is".

4. Tie measurements after pictures

Group #1 (Ties 1, 2, 3, 4)
Left to right: Murano (Dillards), Murano, Structure, Paul Fredrick









Group #2 (Ties 5, 6, 7, 8)
Left to right: Neiman Marcus, NM, Nordstrom, MBP









Group #3 (Ties 9, 10, 11)
Left to right: Polo blue label, Talbott Omaggio, Ferrell Reed









Group #4 (Ties 12, 13, 14, 15)
Left to right: All Polo blue label









Measurements for Ties. All ties are 100% silk.

1. 4 inches wide by 58 inches long (USA made)
2. 4 x 58 (USA)
3. 3-7/8 x 57 (USA)
4. 4 x 57 (USA)
5. 3-3/4 x 56 (no label)
6. 3-3/4 x 56 (Italy)
7. 4 x 58 (Italy)
8. 3-3/4 x 57 (USA)
9. 4 x 56 (USA slight stain on pole you can see)
10. 4 x 58 (Italy)
11. 3-3/4 x 58 (USA of English Silk)
12. 4 x 56 (USA)
13. 4 x 57 (USA)
14. 3-7/8 x 57 (Canada, slight pull on front)
15. 4 x 56 (USA)


----------



## Brownshoe

Okay, here's the first big batch.

Suits are $60, sport coats $40, sweater $20. Prices include shipping. I'd like to do this through Paypal, if possible.

I'll send any of the items for approval--if you like it, you can keep it and send payment. If not, you can send it back. Sound fair?

Pictures can all be clicked to enlarged. Sizes vs measurements can be inconsistent--when a tag was present, I listed the stated size. If I wasn't sure, I added a "(?)"

I measured using the tutorial on the homepage of this site as a guide. I feel like I might not be so great at it, but these should be close.

J Press charcoal herringbone sack suit (trousers not pictured) 48R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476224

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476225

Coat
Chest: 50"
Shoulders: 20"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

Trousers (plain front, 1.75" cuffs)
Waist: 42"
Outseam: 40.5"

J Press brown Glen Plaid sack suit (trousers not pictured) 50R, altered to 48R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476223

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476222

Coat
Chest: 50" 
Shoulders: 21"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

Trousers (plain front, 1.75" cuffs)
Waist: 42"
Outseam: 40.5

J Press brown tweed sack jacket 42R (?)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476220

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476221

Chest: 44" 
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 22.5"

J Press brown tweed sack jacket 48R

URL=http:[//www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476216][/URL]

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476218

Chest: 50" 
Shoulders: 21"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 24"

Brooks Brothers silk/wool navy herringbone sack jacket 46R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476214

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476215

Chest: 48" 
Shoulders: 20.5"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

Brooks Brothers camelhair houndstooth sack jacket 48R (?)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476212

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476213

Chest: 50" 
Shoulders: 20"
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 24"

J Press "Brownwatch" sack jacket 48R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476210

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476211

Chest: 50" 
Shoulders: 21"
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 25"

J Press tan tweed sack jacket 48R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476209

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476208

Chest: 48" 
Shoulders: 20"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 23.5"

J Press olive green tweed sack jacket 50R altered to 46-48R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476206

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476207

Chest: 48" 
Shoulders: 20"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

LL Bean classic Norwegian fisherman's sweater, size Large
Made in Norway!

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476287


----------



## Brownshoe

Press tan tweed jacket and BB navy herringbone jacket sold, pending payment!

Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## Brownshoe

Brownwatch gone!


----------



## Brownshoe

Bobby Jones sack, Press charcoal suit, Bean sweater, and BB pinstripe have all left the building.


----------



## charphar

*2 BB Must-Iron OCBDs to a Good Home...*

Hey gang...
I've lost about 85-90 pounds over the last year and a half. I picked up two BB "346" OCBDs - pink and yellow, size 17 1/2 - 34/35 - as part of my "transitional clothes" and now they're too big. I'm looking for a good home for them. They've been worn a few times, but it's been a while. I'd rather someone on here who might appreciate them have them, than put them in the kidney fund bags...first come first served...holler at me!


----------



## fried okra

I'll give them a good home, it's exactly my size.
PM sent.


----------



## mcarthur

charphar said:


> Hey gang...
> I've lost about 85-90 pounds over the last year and a half. I picked up two BB "346" OCBDs - pink and yellow, size 17 1/2 - 34/35 - as part of my "transitional clothes" and now they're too big. I'm looking for a good home for them. They've been worn a few times, but it's been a while. I'd rather someone on here who might appreciate them have them, than put them in the kidney fund bags...first come first served...holler at me!


 ^
Congratulations on your weight loss! Keep it off!


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Two items up today...
> 
> Bills Khakis Poplin Trousers
> Khaki color
> M2 Flat Front/Unhemmed
> Size 35 waist
> 
> These are NWT irregulars from eBay. I've just decided I don't need any more poplin trousers, so I'll pass them along to someone else.
> 
> $30 shipped
> ============================================
> 
> Bass Weejuns--Made In USA
> Cordovan
> Size 9.5 D
> 
> You know the drill with these. They are in great shape and have been kept in shoe trees.
> 
> $30 shipped
> 
> I can provide pics of either item via email (PM me the address)...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Just a bump for these items. I'll also drop the price of each to $25...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Georgia

*Bills*

^^PM Sent for the Bill's


----------



## AlanC

*Labor Day special!*

*All ties $12/ea delivered, two for $20.*

The J Press is no longer available (I'm keeping it).

Talbotts and Brooks ties in top picture are SOLD pending payment



AlanC said:


> You know you've been wanting to add a Tradly tie to pep up the fall wardrobe. Here's your chance!
> 
> Robert Talbott and Brooks Bros. $15/ea delivered, Paypal. The repp on the right bears the label of a now defunct clothing store called Harwell's. Since it's not a name brand you can have it for $12 delivered or $10 if you buy one of the others. For some reason the stripes appear jagged in the photo, but they are smooth as you would expect in reality.
> 
> The Press and Brooks here are also $15/ea; the Harwell's is $12, $10 if you combine it with another (same as the Harwell's above).


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> *All ties $12/ea delivered, two for $20.*
> 
> The J Press is no longer available (I'm keeping it).
> 
> Talbott tie 3rd from the left (Old Brightonians) is SOLD pending payment


WHy must you tempt me. :devil:


----------



## RJATL

*Vintage Robert Talbott Tie*

Great condition. 57" long 3.5" wide. $15 Delivered in CONUS. PayPal only. Send a PM if interested.


----------



## mainy

mainy said:


> Cross posted from style forum -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail picture
> detail picture 2
> *detail picture 2 is an ACCURATE representation of the color and nap of the fabric. It is not a "smooth" weave, and has lots of texture and character built in.*
> 
> Ben Silver. 2 button, single vent, 1/4 lined, 4 button cuffs, fully canvassed, made in Canada (courtesy of Samuelsohn I'm guessing?). 36% silk, 34% wool, 30% linen. Very lightweight, very interesting material, great piece of summer apparel.
> Shoulder seam to seam - 18.5"
> Pit to pit - 22"
> Shoulder seam to end of sleeve - 26"
> *$90 + shipping*, or best reasonable offer.
> 
> Item 2: Great Ben Silver shirt (size 15/34 EU 38)
> Picture one
> Picture 2, accurate color
> Retail $185, yours for *$45 plus shipping*. Chest pocket, spread collar, 100% cotton, great shirt. Pretty much like new.


Any reasonable offer for these two items, esp the jacket...please


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> I've been thrifting for quite a while, and came across these two gems today. The first is a mint condition Robert Talbott, in dark royal blue with a Gadsden Flag ("Don't Tread On Me") motif. The second is a vintage tie from H. Stockton Atlanta, in Georgia Red with the UGA Bulldog Head emblem. The UGA tie is about 1/2 inch narrower than the Talbott. $20 each (includes shipping).


UPDATE - the Talbott tie is SOLD pending payment. The UGA tie is still available...


----------



## Duck

Duck said:


> quote=Duck;606146]I am offering two items that will be perfect the chilly days that are approaching quicker than we think.
> 
> Lands End two button *Non Darted *Tweed Jacket
> 
> This jacket is really nice but is a little large for me. The jacket is *American Made* with nothing wrong. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *Reduced to $30 Shipped *
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 23.5 Pit to Pit
> Waist - 20
> Length - 31


[/quote]

Make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## RJATL

Still available. Going out of town tomorrow but could mail before my flight leaves. Price reduced to $13 Delivered in CONUS. PayPal only.



RJATL said:


> Great condition. 57" long 3.5" wide. $15 Delivered in CONUS. PayPal only. Send a PM if interested.


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen Edmonds Chili and brown saddle oxford size 8D*

Allen-Edmonds Prescott saddle shoe, size 8D, style #4968. Chili burnished calf with brown calf saddle. Vibram sole.

This Prescott is in excellent shape. The Prescott is built on the older Edmonds #8 last, the same as the Ashton.

The green you see inside the shoe is a Spenco insert, which is in there instead of the original AE orthotic as I have custom orthotics and didn't need them.

The #8 last is a generous last to accommodate an orthotic.

Shoes do not come with shoe trees.

Asking $40 shipped to the Continental USA via FedEx, which will include tracking and insurance.

If you have any questions or need more pictures, please send me a PM.


----------



## jml90

Alright guys, I'm looking for a navy blaZer siZe 50 or 52 R/L. It doesn't have to be a sack or even remotely close just looking for a cheap price on a quality piece. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spielerman

*WANTED- Looking for Sack in Gray or Charcoal- 38 or 39 R*

Any 38R or 39R sack suits in gray or charcoal available?


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm selling 2 pairs of Made-in-the-USA Bass Weejun penny loafers. The fit of either isn't perfect for me (and I tried on a pair of Cordovan LHS at Brooks Brothers today and I'd really like to snag 'em while I can save $100 at "$100 off $500 purchase" sale running this week).

The 8.5 pair was purchased from a store in Minnesota that had some new/old-stock Weejun penny loafers. I paid almost $100 for them, but they're just too small for me. Today marked the 4th time I wore them and they're in pretty decent condition (pictures will be up shortly). I'd recommend them if you wear a size 8.

Asking $24 shipped CONUS.


















The 9 pair was purchased on eBay and there isn't much wear to the sole and heel (but I don't think that they're original). This pair is a little too big for me, but would probably be a little small for a true 9 -- I'd say that if you're a narrow 9 or a slightly long 8.5 these would work for you.

Asking $19 shipped CONUS


















I'm also going to be selling a pair of brand new deadstock Johnston & Murphy Handmades (yes, the $1,200.00 J&M shoe!) but the listing is not appropriate for the "thrift" thread--so I'll only leave a little teaser. If you're interested, you can click here.

Karim


----------



## TMMKC

nerdykarim said:


> I'm selling 2 pairs of Made-in-the-USA Bass Weejun penny loafers.


Too bad they're not size 11 or you'd have a buyer in me!


----------



## AlanC

*Trad Trio Tie Lot*

*SOLD!*

Special clearance price: *$15 for the lot of three*

...

Harwell's, Brooks Brothers, Harwell's

(Harwell's is a now defunct men's store in Birmingham, AL)


----------



## Brownshoe

Still available:

J Press brown Glen Plaid sack suit (trousers not pictured) 50R, altered to 48R

Coat
Chest: 50" 
Shoulders: 21"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

Trousers (plain front, 1.75" cuffs)
Waist: 42"
Outseam: 40.5

J Press brown tweed sack jacket 42R (?)

Chest: 44" 
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 22.5"

J Press brown tweed sack jacket 48R

URL=http:[//www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6476216][/url]

Chest: 50" 
Shoulders: 21"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 24"

J Press olive green tweed sack jacket 50R altered to 46-48R

I'll be adding a few suits, jackets, and ties this weekend, if you're not sick of this.

Chest: 48" 
Shoulders: 20"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"


----------



## TweedyDon

I for one am looking forward to it, Brownshoe!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlanC

Shetland wool tie, made in England, 3" wide
$15 delivered:


----------



## AlanC

*Not exactly thrift...*

I have available this NWT wool herringbone RL Rugby belt in black and cream. It retails for $58, yours for $25 delivered. There's no size, so I think it's one of those 'one size fits all' deals, but it measures to 46".

Also two pairs of NWT plain front RL Polo cords ($265 retail) in size 33, one in lavender the other in cobalt blue. See here for details.


----------



## Brownshoe

Another round--

As before, suits are $60, jackets $40

I'm asking $35 for the lot of ties and $25 for the lot of shirts--sorry, don't want to do these piecemeal. If you go for one of these items and end up not wanting to keep it, I'll happily take returns.

Sizes are approximate, based on measurements

Pictures can all be clicked to enlarge.

Brooks Brothers black/white herringbone lambswool tweed sack jacket, 56R

Lower open patch pockets

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557371

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557372

Chest: 54"
Shoulders: 22.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"

Brooks Brothers charcoal fall/winter-weight sack suit 48R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557370

Chest: 50"
Shoulders: 21.5" 
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

Trousers are flat front, 1.75" cuffs
Trouser waist: 44"
Outseam: 41"

J Press pale green silk/linen herringbone sack jacket 48R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557366

Chest: 49"
Shoulders: 20.25"
Sleeves: 24"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

Brooks Brothers silk/linen glen plaid sack jacket 45R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557367

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557368

Chest: 47"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

Vintage Jos. A Bank dark green/plaid tweed sack jacket 44R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557373

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557374

Chest: 46"
Shoulders: 20" 
Sleeves: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"

Lot of 3 classic Brooks Brothers OCBDs, Made in USA, MUST Iron!

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557375

All 17.5/34, in White, Blue, and Pink

Lot of 11 classic Brooks Brothers ties, all 3.5"-3.75"

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557365


----------



## jml90

Argh siZes smaller and bigger still no 50s or 52s!


----------



## TMMKC

jml90 said:


> Argh siZes smaller and bigger still no 50s or 52s!


As Bill Clinton once said, "I feel your pain." I am a (near) spot-on 42R...a size that's very hard to come by.


----------



## Untilted

jml, the first jacket brownshoe listed seems to be a 50 or 52, with a 54 inch chest.


----------



## jml90

Untilted said:


> jml, the first jacket brownshoe listed seems to be a 50 or 52, with a 54 inch chest.


Hey, sure is, but ATM I need navy for school.


----------



## sweetness360

I'll take the ties if they're still available.


----------



## Brownshoe

*Tha House is on Fire!*

Friends, they're going like hotcakes served at a hotcake brunch held at the Hotcake Fancier and Syrup Enthusiast Society.

Brooks ties, Bank dark green jacket, Brooks glen plaid jacket, and the previously posted brown tweed Press jackets, Mercer shirts, and Press brown plaid suit are gone.

Thanks for the great response, guys.


----------



## paper clip

*Barbour Beaufort 42*

EDIT: I have several inquiries in on this coat already. I am awaiting confirmation of a deal. 

Here's a Barbour Beaufort in ebayed from England for $60 delivered in CONUS.

It is worn and and has the classic faded patina of a wax coat. As you may have read, my arms are too long for this coat (I take a 36" sleeve).

I was going to send it out for re-proofing but am not going to bother as it does not fit me.

There is some fraying in a small spot at the bottom of the right front pocket. (sorry - my pic is of the left pocket and I've already boxed it up!)

PM me!


----------



## AlanC

Tie still available and reduced to $12 delivered. Now how often do you get a chance to buy a Shetland tie?



AlanC said:


> Shetland wool tie, made in England, 3" wide
> $15 delivered:


----------



## sweetness360

I'll take the Barbour if its still available. Thanks


----------



## JohnMS

*NWT BB Golden Fleece Sack 3 BTN Navy 42 regular*

For sale is a Brooks Brothers navy sack, in size 42 regular. Measurements are as follows:

Chest: 44 inches
Waist: 42.75 inches
Length (bottom of collar down): 31.25 inches
Sleeve: 25 inches
Shoulder across: 18.75

Gold/enamel buttons
Hopsack weave
Super 130s
Made in USA
JACKET IS UNDARTED

Note: The jacket is navy and not black.

I received the jacket today and it just doesn't fit. Here are some pictures. Please PM me with any questions. I accept PayPal only (to a confirmed address and only to the Continental USA).

I want to recoup my cost of the jacket (shipping, paypal, etc.) so am asking $215 for the jacket shipped via FedEx ground, which will include insurance.

Jacket does not have buttons on sleeves attached, but 6 sleeve buttons and an extra front button are included.

Notice the detail on the last photo, the handwork on the lapel buttonhole


----------



## trolperft

Aquascutum raincoat--- 42 short 
The same model as this
https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ginza645/...5%A2%A5%B9%A5%AD%A5%E5%A1%BC%A5%BF%A5%E0&sk=1

I got it recently at thrift shop. After a couple of wearing it, I've realised it's too big for me.
It's Made in England and has a zip-in wool liner. Excellent condition. The only problem is small wrinkles made during storage. I believe drycleaner can fix them easily.

The measurement
armpit to armpit---- 24.6
armpit to cuff----16.534
overall length----43.307

Composition
Cotton 55%
Polyester 45%

I sell it at $25 plus actual shipping cost.
I'll use EMS, which takes a week to arrive at US.
JAPAN POST
https://www.ems-post.jp/index.php?mod...&action=EMSsim.

Sorry,I don't have digital camera. So I will ship first. Payment through paypal after buyer receive it.
It's fair.

PM me if interested.


----------



## farrago

I've sent a pm on this one.



JohnMS said:


> For sale is a Brooks Brothers navy sack, in size 42 regular. Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Chest: 44 inches
> Waist: 42.75 inches
> Length (bottom of collar down): 31.25 inches
> Sleeve: 25 inches
> Shoulder across: 18.75
> 
> Gold/enamel buttons
> Hopsack weave
> Super 130s
> Made in USA
> JACKET IS UNDARTED
> 
> Note: The jacket is navy and not black.
> 
> I received the jacket today and it just doesn't fit. Here are some pictures. Please PM me with any questions. I accept PayPal only (to a confirmed address and only to the Continental USA).
> 
> I want to recoup my cost of the jacket (shipping, paypal, etc.) so am asking $215 for the jacket shipped via FedEx ground, which will include insurance.
> 
> Jacket does not have buttons on sleeves attached, but 6 sleeve buttons and an extra front button are included.
> 
> Notice the detail on the last photo, the handwork on the lapel buttonhole


----------



## RJATL

Will list on ebay soon but thought I'd bump one mor etime.... Re-priced at $11.00 delivered in CONUS. PayPal Only.



RJATL said:


> Great condition. 57" long 3.5" wide. $15 Delivered in CONUS. PayPal only. Send a PM if interested.


----------



## nerdykarim

I still have the 8.5 and 9 Weejuns from the last page (they fit more like 8 and 8.5) as well as a pair of Red Wing Made-in-USA work shoes in 8.5. You can see those on this thread.

I also have some Allen-Edmonds and Keith Highlander shoes for sale. PM me if you're interested in anything.

Allen-Edmonds Bellingham, old 8 last, 8.5D, 
Asking $45 shipped

https://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allenedmonds1zz0.jpghttps://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allenedmonds3in5.jpghttps://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allenedmonds4ma0.jpg

New/Old Stock Keith Highlander, 8.5D
Asking $40 shipped

https://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=keith1kj5.jpghttps://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=keith2xq0.jpg

Allen-Edmonds Compton boots, 1 last, 8.5D 
Asking $50 shipped

https://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boots2if1.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^I can't believe you're letting the Keith Highlanders go. I love those AE boots, too. Both are too small for me, though. Probably for the best.


----------



## Brownshoe

*SHIPPING UPDATE*

All the items from the last round will be going out tomorrow--

I'm very sorry for the delay, but it's been raining the last two mornings here, and I didn't want to schlep this stuff into the city on public transport and get it all wet.

Sorry again for the delay, tomorrow the goods will be en route.


----------



## mcarthur

BS,
You are a good guy! Always caring for the other person


----------



## Orgetorix

*Gray herringbone Samuelsohn suit, 42R*

This is a Samuelsohn mid-gray herringbone suit with alternating black and white pinstripes. Jacket is SB notch lapel, 2B, darted, with a back center vent. Pants are pleated and cuffed. Fabric is a very nice moderately heavy-weight worsted with a soft, slightly flannel-y finish. It drapes and looks fantastic. It's in excellent condition; no rips, tears, holes, stains, smells, or anything.

I estimate size as 42R-43R; see measurements below for specifics. Asking $75 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal.

Chest: 46"
Waist: 43"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"
Sleeve length: 25.25"

Trouser waist: 38"
Inseam: 30.5"

PM me if interested. I can take more photos or measurements if needed.

























True color is just a bit darker than what you see in this last picture.


----------



## mainy

Classic Brooks Brothers blazer - 
Navy, metal buttons. Sack jacket, 2 button. 3 button sleeves. Patch flap side pockets. 100% wool, half lined. Like new. Tagged 44. 

25 bucks plus shipping. I think this is reasonable, hopefully - I just want it to go to somebody that can use it.


----------



## JohnMS

Do you have any pictures or measurements?


----------



## JohnMS

*Mercer OCBD Blue 16.5-33 $62.50 shipped*

Gentlemen:

Lower the price of a Mercer shirt and it moves to the thrift store...

It becomes necessary for me to sell one of the Mercer shirts I purchased towards the end of July. At that time, I posted some information about Mercer and Brooks Brothers shirt measurements. That link can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=71790

I purchased one white and one blue Mercer OCBD from David Mercer and have been happy with the fit and especially the fabric. However, I need to sell one of them.

With the first-time buyer discount, these shirts cost $78.50, shipping included. https://www.mercerandsons.com/first_time_buyers.htm

I have worn this blue shirt two times only and asking $62.50 for the shirt, shipping included via USPS Priority Mail. If you feel like offering $78.50 plus shipping, please, feel free to do so (wink).

Payment via PayPal only and only to a confirmed US address. Shipping to the continental USA only.

If you have any questions that are not answered, please send me a PM. Pictures follow:


































And finally, the finish of the front of the shirt (placket underneath)


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> ^I can't believe you're letting the Keith Highlanders go. I love those AE boots, too. Both are too small for me, though. Probably for the best.


After buying those LHS from Brooks, I've decided to only keep shoes that I absolutely love.

That said, both pairs of Allen-Edmonds and the Keith Highlanders are gone. I still have the Weejuns and the Red Wings if anyone wants them (and I'm open to offers).


----------



## Cowtown

JohnMS said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Lower the price of a Mercer shirt and it moves to the thrift store...


John PM sent


----------



## Claybuster

I just read this thread about the Trad Thrift Store Exchange and I think it is outstanding! I would love to take part. My measurements are:

46-48R (Depends on the jacket)
38-40 waist
30 length
17-33 shirt

I am looking for just about anything trad especially sack suits, sportcoats, ties, penny loafers, etc.

This sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## clemsontiger

Claybuster,

Did you look at what Brownshoe is selling? It's your size and he still has some great things still available. They are on pages 37 and 38.


----------



## clemsontiger

Lot of 11 classic Brooks Brothers ties, all 3.5"-3.75"

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6557365[/QUOTE]

Arthur,

I sent you a PM


----------



## Claybuster

clemsontiger said:


> Claybuster,
> 
> Did you look at what Brownshoe is selling? It's your size and he still has some great things still available. They are on pages 37 and 38.


You bet I looked, but a couple of items I was interested in has already been sold. But I am on the look out for the next batch!


----------



## clemsontiger

Claybuster, 

I see you and I maybe competing for clothing, although I'm a full 48R, 40 waist and 17.5x34. I lucked out earlier in the year and got a beautiful Samuelsohn navy pinstripe form AlanC for $55. I had to do about $65 worth of alterations but it has turned out great.


----------



## Claybuster

clemsontiger said:


> Claybuster,
> 
> I see you and I maybe competing for clothing, although I'm a full 48R, 40 waist and 17.5x34. I lucked out earlier in the year and got a beautiful Samuelsohn navy pinstripe form AlanC for $55. I had to do about $65 worth of alterations but it has turned out great.


It is really frustrating the way some clothes will fit me in one size and others won't in the same size. I typically do wear a 46R and 38 waist, but I never count out a 48R & 40 waist.


----------



## JohnMS

*Mercer is Sold*

Thank you Cowtown.


----------



## paper clip

*Barbour coat sold*

Thanks guys. This is a great resource for trad buyers and sellers alike. Kudos to Joe T. for starting and to the members for participating!:aportnoy:

I'm not sure I'll ever get over missing out on Brownshoe's mess of BB ties, however.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Untilted

well, those ties are a bit too wide.


----------



## tripreed

Untilted said:


> well, those ties are a bit too wide.


Sour grapes?


----------



## clemsontiger

Claybuster,

The size differential, I would venture to say, is due to quality of fabric many times. Often companies will make a small "46R" to save fabric. I normally wear a 40 waist, but sometimes have to wear a 42 and sometimes a 38. 

By the way, I'm in New Orleans but I often travel to North Mississippi, with my girlfriend to see my see her parents. Any sartorial highlights you could suggest in Memphis? I'm currently a student and I value good deals.


----------



## RJATL

*Brooks Bros. Silk Pocket Square*

Brooks Brothers Silk Pocket Square. Light Blue with Navy Edge. There is a run where the tag was removed (See photo). I don't think it'd be noticeable at all when in use. I thought I saw a slight, faint stain in an area one wouldn't see when in use. In fact, it was nothing that I could see when I tried to photograph what I thought I saw. So, all in all, a very a pretty , silk pocket square. I'd keep it but it doesn't seem to work with my jackets.

$12 Delivered in the CONUS. Confirmed PayPal address only. PM If interested.


----------



## A.Squire

paper clip said:


> I'm not sure I'll ever get over missing out on Brownshoe's mess of BB ties, however.:icon_smile_wink:


If it makes you feel any better I tried to steal them away at four times his offering price...no sale.


----------



## Claybuster

clemsontiger said:


> Claybuster,
> 
> By the way, I'm in New Orleans but I often travel to North Mississippi, with my girlfriend to see my see her parents. Any sartorial highlights you could suggest in Memphis? I'm currently a student and I value good deals.


"Sartorial Highlights"? Unfortunately not. I would say you have a better selection in The Big Easy than we do here in The Land of Elvis. Depending on what you want to spend, we go from the affordable Jos. A. Bank to the higher Brooks Brothers. There are a couple of very nice local clothiers who have been in business for years here and that is Oak Hall and James Davis, but IMHO be prepared to drop some serious coin. But then again, we do have Lansky Brothers in the Peabody Hotel...that's where Elvis got his clothes:icon_smile:

Thank you, thank you very much ( sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## anglophile23

Besides the above, if you wear them, check out Mr. Hats. Guess what they sell. Also Shelton Clothiers. They sell Southern Proper ties.


----------



## Claybuster

anglophile23 said:


> Besides the above, if you wear them, check out Mr. Hats. Guess what they sell. Also Shelton Clothiers. They sell Southern Proper ties.


Definitely check out Mr. Hats. I have two fedoras I bought from them. Speaking of the Lanskys in my earlier post, one of the Lansky brothers owns Mr. Hats.

CB


----------



## paper clip

A.Squire said:


> If it makes you feel any better I tried to steal them away at four times his offering price...no sale.


Ha! I was thinking of that tactic as well, although I was going to go with the heart-tugger: "a $20 donation to your favorite charity" :devil:

Very Belichickian of me:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## paper clip

*FREE leatherman whale belt**

*EDIT: BELT HAS BEEN CLAIMED!

**in CONUS - whatever postage costs me, please donate that amount to Ask Andy.

Satisfy your Ahabian desires and harpoon the white whale!

Some use. Size 32. Too small for me.




























First PM takes 'er.


----------



## RJATL

Price reduced to $10 delivered in CONUS.



RJATL said:


> Brooks Brothers Silk Pocket Square. Light Blue with Navy Edge. There is a run where the tag was removed (See photo). I don't think it'd be noticeable at all when in use. I thought I saw a slight, faint stain in an area one wouldn't see when in use. In fact, it was nothing that I could see when I tried to photograph what I thought I saw. So, all in all, a very a pretty , silk pocket square. I'd keep it but it doesn't seem to work with my jackets.
> 
> $12 Delivered in the CONUS. Confirmed PayPal address only. PM If interested.


----------



## jml90

It looks more silver than blue, is this correct?


----------



## Brownshoe

Still available:

Bobby Jones camelhair herringbone sack jacket, 46R

J Press tuxedo (no darts, plain-front trousers), 50R (spot from camera, not on jacket)

Brooks Brothers tweed hacking jacket (ticket pocket, throat latch, side vents)
48-50R--more of a russet-color in real life

Brooks Brothers black/white herringbone lambswool tweed sack jacket, 56R
Lower open patch pockets

Chest: 54”
Shoulders: 22.5”
Sleeves: 24”
Length from bottom of collar: 32”

Brooks Brothers charcoal fall/winter-weight sack suit 48R

Chest: 50”
Shoulders: 21.5” 
Sleeves: 23.25”
Length from bottom of collar: 31”

Trousers are flat front, 1.75” cuffs
Trouser waist: 44”
Outseam: 41” 

J Press pale green silk/linen herringbone sack jacket 48R

Chest: 49”
Shoulders: 20.25”
Sleeves: 24”
Length from bottom of collar: 31”

J Press olive green tweed sack jacket 50R altered to 46-48R

Chest: 48" 
Shoulders: 20"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

After the weekend, these are off to the big 'bay.

New items posted tomorrow!


----------



## dd113

Brownshoe said:


> Still available:
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed hacking jacket (ticket pocket, throat latch, side vents)
> 48-50R--more of a russet-color in real life
> 
> Brooks Brothers charcoal fall/winter-weight sack suit 48R
> 
> Chest: 50"
> Shoulders: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 23.25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> Trousers are flat front, 1.75" cuffs
> Trouser waist: 44"
> Outseam: 41"
> 
> J Press olive green tweed sack jacket 50R altered to 46-48R
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> quote]
> PM sent on items listed above


----------



## jml90

Do you have pictures of the JPress tuxedo?


----------



## tew

*please help me make some room in my closet*

I thrifted this stuff a year or so ago, expressly to post up for you guys, and never got around to listing it here. Maybe someone will take them off my hands, in the next week or so, otherwise I'm going to take it back to the thrift store. I'm just asking for the thrift-store price, plus whatever it costs to ship to you.

These are all 3-2 sack suits with flat-front pants.

1. J.Press 3-2 sack suit in 41R, 36W-30L pants w/ 1.5" cuff, kind of a charcoal textured thing. $12 + shipping.

2. Southwick 3-2 sack suit in 40R, 34W-30L pants uncuffed with 3" material inside, a charcoal with a greenish-blue pinstripe. $9.50 + shipping. The lining inside the right armpit needs some work.

These next two are house-branded suits, from the old days.

3. Varsity Town's "Madisonaire" for Wild's in Ann Arbor sack suit in 40R, 31W-28L pants with 1.5" cuff, a rich blue color with green overtones. $11 + shipping.

4. A Van Boven sack suit in 41R, 36W-31L pants 2" cuff, a gray color. $10 + shipping. This one is really very nice, I wouldn't be surprised if it were a famous maker suit.

I've looked them all over pretty good and I haven't seen any moth holes, stains, or other damage, other than what's noted.

First to PM me gets them.


----------



## RJATL

Item sold.



RJATL said:


> Brooks Brothers Silk Pocket Square. Light Blue with Navy Edge. There is a run where the tag was removed (See photo). I don't think it'd be noticeable at all when in use. I thought I saw a slight, faint stain in an area one wouldn't see when in use. In fact, it was nothing that I could see when I tried to photograph what I thought I saw. So, all in all, a very a pretty , silk pocket square. I'd keep it but it doesn't seem to work with my jackets.
> 
> $12 Delivered in the CONUS. Confirmed PayPal address only. PM If interested.


----------



## martinchristopher

*Scottish Tweed Suit*

Be patient gentle reader- this is the first time I have tried to post photos

Worn once, way too warm for California- Southwick 3 piece Scottish tweed, camel color with brown and blue striping in a broken herringbone weave. The jacket and vest are a Douglas model, natural shoulder, undarted model 44 reg, the trouser (double reverse pleat) has a 38 waist with 3+ inches of let out room, has suspender buttons and belt loops. It is fitted as follows: length of jacket is 30 1/2 from bottom of collar, point to point is 19 1/2, sleeve from shoulder seam is 23 inches w/ 2 inches of let down room, inseam on trouser is 26" trouser is cuffed 1 1/2"

































Price is $100 including shipping in lower 48, sent in a decent box, not crammed in some flat rate box. Great suit. Send me a PM if interested


----------



## martinchristopher

*Light Grey Herringbone 3 Piece Suit*

Also worn once- Southwick 3 piece 100% wool, light grey herringbone fabric (8.5oz) as pictured. Jacket is a 3 button rolled to a 2 Douglas model, undarted, 1/16th edge stitching with center vent and flap over besom pockets. Both jacket and vest (4 pocket, 6 button) are a 44 short, trouser is a 39 waist, let out to a 40 with 1 more inch of let out, has belt loops and suspender buttons. Suit is fitted as follows: jacket length- 30" from bottom of collar, sleeve from shoulder seam is 21 3/4 with 2 inches of let down room, point to point is 19 1/2, trouser has 26 inseam with 1 1/2 inch cuff and another 3/4" let down fabric if necessary.

























Price is $100 including shipping to the lower 48, sent in a decent box, not crammed into a flat rate box, great dressy business suit.


----------



## nerdykarim

JohnMS said:


> I picked up two pairs of AE shelton shoes in white with black saddle. I had some fairly good success in dying some other AE shoes, the canfield model.
> 
> For these two shoes, I dyed one pair a deep burgundy and kept the black saddle and the other pair I made it black all over. I have not worn the black saddle and black pair and have worn the black saddle and burgundy pair twice. Unfortunately leather-soled shoes are not being kind to my feet and have found I have to go over to the AE shoes with Poron insoles for comfort.
> 
> The burgundy pair didn't dye as well as I'd hoped and the black did ok. I've decided to list pictures only if someone is interested. PM me and I'll take some tomorrow as I don't have my camera here today.
> 
> Both shoes are size 8.5 D on the #1 last as other Sheltons are. Asking $60 shipped for BOTH pairs.
> 
> PayPal only.


I bought the burgundy pair from JohnMS and I don't think I'm going to end up wearing them (I wore them once and he wore them twice). I think they would look great as a distressed saddle shoe, but that's not quite the aesthetic I'm really going for in my everyday life. If anyone would like this pair, I'll ask for *$15 shipped through paypal*.

If you're interested, please try to let me know this weekend.


----------



## nerdykarim

I still have these available. I'll offer big discounts for multiple pairs purchased and shipped together.



nerdykarim said:


> I'm selling 2 pairs of Made-in-the-USA Bass Weejun penny loafers. The fit of either isn't perfect for me (and I tried on a pair of Cordovan LHS at Brooks Brothers today and I'd really like to snag 'em while I can save $100 at "$100 off $500 purchase" sale running this week).
> 
> The 8.5 pair was purchased from a store in Minnesota that had some new/old-stock Weejun penny loafers. I paid almost $100 for them, but they're just too small for me. Today marked the 4th time I wore them and they're in pretty decent condition (pictures will be up shortly). I'd recommend them if you wear a size 8.
> 
> Asking $24 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9 pair was purchased on eBay and there isn't much wear to the sole and heel (but I don't think that they're original). This pair is a little too big for me, but would probably be a little small for a true 9 -- I'd say that if you're a narrow 9 or a slightly long 8.5 these would work for you.
> 
> Asking $19 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karim





nerdykarim said:


> I know Red Wing has some popularity among the streetwear/denim crowd on Styleforum, but I don't know anything else about it. The shoes are made in the USA with leather uppers. Size 8.5D (runs a little snug). The numbers on the inside of the shoe read: 11184 and 9205. Vibram soles.
> 
> They look like they were maybe worn 2-3x before I bought them and I wore them once. As you can see from the sole shot, the wear-and-tear is pretty negligible. The right shoe seems to be slightly lighter than the left one, but it's not egregious.
> 
> Asking $19 shipped CONUS


----------



## M. Charles

*Colonel Littleton Leather/Canvas Swiss Army Bag*

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

I recently purchased the Colonel Littleton bag that was advertised on the ebay thread. It's a great bag--I'm even more impressed with it in person than in the pics, but it won't fit my larger laptop. I paid $66 with shipping; would like to get $49 out of it plus $5 shipping. Please PM. The description and pics follow.

This Colonel Littleton bag is made from sturdy canvas and styled after a Swiss Army bag in Colonel Littleton's private collection. It was designed as a shaving kit or touring bag but makes a great handbag. It is made from No.8 canvas with brown leather trim and brass hardware. The measurements are 13" high open, 11" long and 4" in depth. This bag is new with tags. The price listed on the web site for the (General Purpose) GP No. 1 Bag is $175. (www.colonellittleton.com) If you have any questions, please email me. I will ship bag and original box shown in picture.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Brownshoe

Only the Press green jacket remains!



Brownshoe said:


> Still available:
> 
> Bobby Jones camelhair herringbone sack jacket, 46R
> 
> J Press tuxedo (no darts, plain-front trousers), 50R (spot from camera, not on jacket)
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed hacking jacket (ticket pocket, throat latch, side vents)
> 48-50R--more of a russet-color in real life
> 
> Brooks Brothers black/white herringbone lambswool tweed sack jacket, 56R
> Lower open patch pockets
> 
> Chest: 54"
> Shoulders: 22.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> 
> Brooks Brothers charcoal fall/winter-weight sack suit 48R
> 
> Chest: 50"
> Shoulders: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 23.25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> Trousers are flat front, 1.75" cuffs
> Trouser waist: 44"
> Outseam: 41"
> 
> J Press pale green silk/linen herringbone sack jacket 48R
> 
> Chest: 49"
> Shoulders: 20.25"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> J Press olive green tweed sack jacket 50R altered to 46-48R
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> After the weekend, these are off to the big 'bay.
> 
> New items posted tomorrow!


----------



## Brownshoe

The last of it.

I'd like to say again that if anyone winds up with something that doesn't work out, I'll happily accept a return and refund the money, no questions asked. I don't want anybody to be stuck with something they can't use.

Sorry for the wrinkled state of a few of the pieces below--they should be fine after a good steam/press.

Looking for $60 on the suits, $40 for the jackets, shipping included. Paypal preferred.

BB black/white houndstooth tweed sack 45-46R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600107

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600108

Chest: 44

Shoulders: 18

Sleeves: 25

Length: 30

BB gray/brown/rust lambswool windowpane 48L
3/2 roll, darted, double vents

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600091

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600092

Chest: 50

Shoulders: 20.5

Sleeves: 24

Length: 33

HSM medium blue pindot sack blazer 45R
Patch pockets (lower), silver buttons

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600105

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600106

Chest: 47

Shoulders: 18

Sleeves: 25

Length: 30

BB brown basketweave tweed sack 46S

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600103

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600104

Chest: 48

Shoulders: 19.5

Sleeves: 22

Length: 29.5

Martin Burns brown herringbone tweed sack w/ patch pockets 44R

(Minor holes in right arm-probably the work of moths)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600109

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600111

Chest: 46

Shoulders: 18

Sleeves: 24

Length: 32

BB gray herringbone sack suit 44-45R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600101

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600102

Chest: 46

Shoulders: 19.5

Sleeves: 25

Length: 32

Trousers

Waist: 42

Outseam: 43

BB charcoal pinstripe sack suit 44-45R

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600095

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600096

Chest: 46

Shoulders: 18.5

Sleeves: 25.5

Length: 31

Trousers

Waist: 38

Outseam: 40


----------



## nerdykarim

*Oxxford!*

I have an Oxxford Gotham model sportcoat (3/2 sack) for sale.
Size is 40S. Measurements on request.


























The top button (the one that gets rolled over and nobody sees) isn't original and isn't a perfect match with the other buttons. Everything else is very nice. I realize the lapels look a little dated from my picture, but I don't think this is the case when the coat is actually worn.

*Asking $69 shipped.*


----------



## jml90

Where's the PRess tuxedo an BB hacking jacket?


Brownshoe said:


> Still available:
> 
> Bobby Jones camelhair herringbone sack jacket, 46R
> 
> J Press tuxedo (no darts, plain-front trousers), 50R (spot from camera, not on jacket)
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed hacking jacket (ticket pocket, throat latch, side vents)
> 48-50R--more of a russet-color in real life
> 
> Brooks Brothers black/white herringbone lambswool tweed sack jacket, 56R
> Lower open patch pockets
> 
> Chest: 54"
> Shoulders: 22.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> 
> Brooks Brothers charcoal fall/winter-weight sack suit 48R
> 
> Chest: 50"
> Shoulders: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 23.25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> Trousers are flat front, 1.75" cuffs
> Trouser waist: 44"
> Outseam: 41"
> 
> J Press pale green silk/linen herringbone sack jacket 48R
> 
> Chest: 49"
> Shoulders: 20.25"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> J Press olive green tweed sack jacket 50R altered to 46-48R
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> After the weekend, these are off to the big 'bay.
> 
> New items posted tomorrow!


----------



## nerdykarim

I have a brand new: with tags pair of Bill's Khakis in charcoal gabardine wool for sale. Size 36 M1P. Asking $35 shipped.

Here's the catch: they're unhemmed with a 31 inch inseam. Incredibly nice pants, but you can't cuff them unless you're a little shorter than I am. If they work for you (or if you don't want to cuff), it's a steal of a deal.

I also have a brand new (but no tags) pair of Brooks Brothers Country Club seersucker pants. I'm pretty sure they retailed at $228, which is astonishingly high, but I'm only asking $25 shipped. They're size 36 and cuffed at 29 inches.

Photos and measurements upon request 

Karim


----------



## clemsontiger

jml90 - Brownshoe has already gotten rid of it. I tried to get it as well but someone must have jumped on it.


----------



## dd113

tweed hacking jacket on the way to me! Cant wait!


----------



## jml90

clemsontiger said:


> jml90 - Brownshoe has already gotten rid of it. I tried to get it as well but someone must have jumped on it.


Argh. The tux gone too?


----------



## Duck

Once again I have an itch that needs to be scratched. Shoes... I am looking for some more shoes. If you see anything or have anything in a 10D that you are looking to get rid of please send me a message.


----------



## vwguy

Duck said:


> Once again I have an itch that needs to be scratched. Shoes... I am looking for some more shoes. If you see anything or have anything in a 10D that you are looking to get rid of please send me a message.


Tell me about it! I wear a 9.5D or 10D and everything I see thrifting is 8.5 or 11, one of these days.

Speaking of which, I saw a pair of burgundy AE MacNeils that were size 8.5D & in good shape. I did not pick them up, but could always go back for them, if interested, send me a PM.

Brian


----------



## Duck

vwguy said:


> Tell me about it! I wear a 9.5D or 10D and everything I see thrifting is 8.5 or 11, one of these days.
> 
> Speaking of which, I saw a pair of burgundy AE MacNeils that were size 8.5D & in good shape. I did not pick them up, but could always go back for them, if interested, send me a PM.
> 
> Brian


No kidding. Everything is that size. I was out and found a 10D Alden that was great looking but I couldn't find the right shoe. I inquired about it... It had been lost sometime in the past and they were hoping that someone with one leg would need a dress shoe.


----------



## tntele

I have three pair of Alden's in 10 1/2 D that are too small for me. I have the 660 (black tassel), 325 (black plain toe strap penny) and 683 (burgundy full strap penny). If anyone is interested let me know. I will sell all three for $100 plus shipping.


----------



## Joe Tradly

tntele said:


> I have three pair of Alden's in 10 1/2 D that are too small for me. I have the 660 (black tassel), 325 (black plain toe strap penny) and 683 (burgundy full strap penny). If anyone is interested let me know. I will sell all three for $100 plus shipping.


TN, you've been PM'd.

JB


----------



## 18677

*FYI*

Alden Cigar Shell Cordovan Wing Tips 81/2 EEE 3E

Alden Shell Cordovan Wing Tips is the rare cigar color. I purchased these at the Alden shop on Madison Ave in NYC and have worn them less than a dozen times. Unfortunately the last they are made on don't fit my feet that well. Nevertheless they are gorgous shoes. Buyer pays shipping.


----------



## Duck

*Wool Flannel Watch

*These pants are incredible and have subtle pattern. They have buttons for braces. Flat front without cuff. They were made by Hart Schaffner and Marx.

36" waist
31.5" inseam
3.5" to let out

$25 shipped CONUS.


----------



## mainy

mainy said:


> Classic Brooks Brothers blazer -
> Navy, metal buttons. Sack jacket, 2 button. 3 button sleeves. Patch flap side pockets. 100% wool, half lined. Like new. Tagged 44.
> 
> 25 bucks plus shipping. I think this is reasonable, hopefully - I just want it to go to somebody that can use it.


Apparently nobody wanted this....still available


----------



## Claybuster

If I was a 44, I'd take it, but alas, I am a 48R. Somebody needs to jump on this.

Danny


----------



## vwguy

mainy, pics & measurements would probably help sell the blazer.

Brian


----------



## jbmcb

mainy said:


> Apparently nobody wanted this....still available


If it's a 44L I'll take it.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*12D black SAS penny loafers...*

I am offering _gratis_ one (1) pair of SAS "classic" penny loafers in black calfskin, size 12M (aka "D" width). These are made in the USA. They are brand-new and have _never_ been worn. They have a great padded insole which is very comfy and supportive, as one might expect from a company that makes orthopedic & work shoes. The leather is very shiny, almost a gloss, but I know from experience that regular use of shoe cream will take away the gloss and give a nice appearance. These shoes are very solid construction, with a rubber toplift on a leather heel stack. The quality of the leather on the sole is absolutely outstanding, equivalent to much more expensive shoes.

I do not have access to a camera right now, so here's a photo of a pair in burgundy. Mine are _black_, but are identical to the ones below.

First serious PM gets the shoes. I am sending these free, so I would prefer to send them to one of our older members (no offense to anyone new...). I will ship to anywhere in Canada and the continental US states by regular Canada Post.

I am moving these on since they are too long for me. I bought them as a brain fart, when I should have bought 11.5M or maybe 11W. My loss is your gain. (Eventually, I'll probably buy another pair as I do really like these shoes, but the SAS store is on the east side of Toronto and traffic is a nightmare to visit the store.)

DocD


----------



## TweedyDon

The above offer is very, very generous!


----------



## Untilted

SOLD

Used pair of Allen Edmonds "Prescott", Burgundy/Black saddle oxfords. 8 D. First PM gets the shoes for free, you only need to pay shipping.


----------



## nerdykarim

I have a white Brooks Brothers OCBD (of the good USA-made, regular finish variety) that I'll send out for just the cost of shipping. I accidentally bought a 32 instead of a 33, which is what I usually wear. I wore it a couple times, but it's just too short for me.

15/32, Traditional fit

*This is gone, sorry!*


----------



## dd113

Just got the stuff from Brownshoe! Great stuff! He shipped it right away and it was much nicer than I expected. This was my frst time taking advantage of the forum for used clothes and it could not have worked out better.

Thanx Brownshoe!


----------



## AlanC

New picture and price drop on the NWT Rugby belt (wool herringbone), retails for $58, yours for *$20 delivered*:


----------



## neyus

mainy said:


> Apparently nobody wanted this....still available


PM Sent re: brooks sack blazer


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> This is a Samuelsohn mid-gray herringbone suit with alternating black and white pinstripes. Jacket is SB notch lapel, 2B, darted, with a back center vent. Pants are pleated and cuffed. Fabric is a very nice moderately heavy-weight worsted with a soft, slightly flannel-y finish. It drapes and looks fantastic. It's in excellent condition; no rips, tears, holes, stains, smells, or anything.
> 
> I estimate size as 42R-43R; see measurements below for specifics. Asking $75 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 43"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"
> Sleeve length: 25.25"
> 
> Trouser waist: 38"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> 
> PM me if interested. I can take more photos or measurements if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True color is just a bit darker than what you see in this last picture.


This one is still available; price is now $70 shipped in the CONUS.

I also have a second Samuelsohn available, very similar to the first. Second is a dark charcoal gray with light pinstripes. Fabric is like the first--a medium-heavy weight worsted with a soft, very slightly fuzzy finish. I'm really sad that these don't fit me; I would love to add them to my rotation.

Jacket is single-breasted with notch lapels, double-besom flap pockets, welt breast pocket, center vent, fully canvassed construction, and real horn buttons. Trousers have double reverse pleats and cuffs, and suspender buttons on the inside of the waistband.

This one is in perfect condition except for a slight, half-inch tear along the side seam of the trousers, about 5" up from the hem. It's hardly noticeable, and I would think it could be repaired fairly easily, given the location.

Asking $60 shipped in the CONUS because of the flaw in the trousers, or you can get both suits for $120 shipped.

Measurements for the charcoal suit:
Chest: 48"
Jacket waist: 46"
Shoulders: 20"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"
Sleeve length: 25"

Trouser waist: 40"
Inseam: 29.5"


















Slight flaw in trousers.

I didn't take pictures of the labels, they are identical in every respect to the suit above.


----------



## nerdykarim

I have a pair of Bill's M1 chamois khakis, 37x28 cuffed, that I'll send to someone for the cost of shipping. I washed them a couple times and I may have worn them once.

I also have a couple LE Hyde Park OCBD's in 15x33 in blue and white. The blue one has been worn a fair bit, but I've only worn the white one 2-3 times. They're both (obviously) clean and free of holes, etc. etc. I'll also send a blue university stripe pinpoint (worn 2-3 times) and a purple end-on-end (never worn) in the same size.

Since the pants are moderately heavy and I want to ship 4 shirts out at once, I'd say the going rate for shipping would be around $8/paypal. If you're interested in anything, let me know.

edit: I'll send someone this tie for $6. I tried to tie it a few times, but I never wore it...I just couldn't get a good knot out of it. I should have returned it, but I took the tags off


----------



## EastVillageTrad

nerdykarim said:


> I have a pair of Bill's M1 chamois khakis, 37x28 cuffed, that I'll send to someone for the cost of shipping. I washed them a couple times and I may have worn them once.
> 
> I also have a couple LE Hyde Park OCBD's in 15x33 in blue and white. The blue one has been worn a fair bit, but I've only worn the white one 2-3 times. They're both (obviously) clean and free of holes, etc. etc. I'll also send a blue university stripe pinpoint (worn 2-3 times) and a purple end-on-end (never worn) in the same size.
> 
> Since the pants are moderately heavy and I want to ship 4 shirts out at once, I'd say the going rate for shipping would be around $8/paypal. If you're interested in anything, let me know.
> 
> edit: I'll send someone this tie for $6. I tried to tie it a few times, but I never wore it...I just couldn't get a good knot out of it. I should have returned it, but I took the tags off


Sent a pm.


----------



## nerdykarim

EastVillageTrad said:


> Sent a pm.


Looks like everything has been claimed, but I'm still waiting for payment on everything. If something falls through, I'll post that it's still available.


----------



## AlanC

For the smaller proportioned Trad this vintage Atkinson's Irish Poplin in Argyle & Sutherland--_the_ classic regimental stripe. It is *54" x 2 5/8"*. $12 delivered CONUS.

The good folks at J Press charge $98 for their Irish Poplin ties.


----------



## neyus

*NAVY SACK BLAZER*

Can someone sell me a 3 roll 2 navy sack blazer please?

Chest size 42 or 44 R/L fitting.


----------



## AldenPyle

neyus said:


> Can someone sell me a 3 roll 2 navy sack blazer please?
> 
> Chest size 42 or 44 R/L fitting.


You can order one from Brooks or JPress for about $500 plus about $50 shipping. The Brooks will be on sale for about $400 with the code by tomorrow. O'Connells sells one for $320.

If that is too much, just watch EBAY. A Brooks blazer in your size will become available within the next couple of weeks for about $50. With the A$, so strong that is almost free.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Or watch this space. I'm having a Brownshoeian fire sale. Stay tuned.

JB


----------



## AlanC

*Child's size 4*

SOLD--thanks!

I bought this *child's size 4* sweater new a few years ago, but it's really been too heavy to be worn down here. It's been on a daughter or two very briefly, but is essentially unworn/NWOT. *All wool* cable knit rollneck and *Made in England*, tag says *machine wash*. Perfect for son/daughter/grandson/granddaughter as fall approaches. *$20 delivered* CONUS.

To compare, take a look at cotton sweater prices at the Polo site, and that's not even for made in England sweaters.


----------



## vwguy

Joe Tradly said:


> Or watch this space. I'm having a Brownshoeian fire sale. Stay tuned.
> 
> JB


Oh...I'll be watching 

Brian


----------



## Brownshoe

Joe Tradly said:


> Or watch this space. I'm having a Brownshoeian fire sale. Stay tuned.
> 
> JB


Breath bated!


----------



## Doctor Damage

What does "CONUS" mean?

DocD


----------



## nerdykarim

Doctor Damage said:


> What does "CONUS" mean?
> 
> DocD


I've used it to mean "continental USA."

(International sales and sales to Hawaii or Alaska are slightly more expensive)


----------



## AlanC

But it would only be a little more for Canada. :biggrin2:



Doctor Damage said:


> What does "CONUS" mean?
> 
> DocD


----------



## Duck

I have a purple university stripe B2 shirt that has a tiny little pull on the right shoulder. Not that noticeable. Non non iron OCBD, it says 16 but fits more like a 15.5 x 33

I wore it in the TWAYW forum a few times. $12 shipped. CONUS


----------



## Andy Roo

*Some jackets for sale...*

Oxxford 3/2 sack, made for Bullocks Wilshire. 42 Tall. The model is called the "Towne." Made on May 18, 1960, apparently. $80.

Chest: 22.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 26.5"

https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0105tg1.jpg

https://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0106qk4.jpg

J. Press pincord 3/2 sack. No marked size. The lining is ripped just underneath the collar. $70.

Chest: 21.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 26"

https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0098hd3.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0099px4.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0100fc6.jpg

Lands' End 2-button sack. 41R. Made in Honduras. $30.

Chest: 22"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24.5"

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0102ex1.jpg

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0103ay4.jpg

Old Abercrombie & Fitch seersucker 3/2 sack. No marked size. $60.

Chest: 21.5"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 25"

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0096xe6.jpg

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0097fo1.jpg

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack tweed. Developed for Abercrombie & Fitch. 42R. $70.

Chest: 22"
Length: 30.25"
Sleeves" 25.5"

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0092vm2.jpg

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0094ab7.jpg

All prices include shipping. If you want more pictures or if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Danny

Size 8.5 D Bass Weejuns in the wine/cordovan color
non USA made [El Salvador].

In very good used shape.
Will need new heels at some point soon, but are perfectly wearable now.

$20 shipped to CONUS


----------



## AlanC

Duck said:


> I wore it in the TWAYW forum a few times.


So you're saying it has added star power.

Andy Roo, that's some great stuff. I love the A&F jackets.


----------



## Duck

AlanC said:


> So you're saying it has added star power.
> 
> Andy Roo, that's some great stuff. I love the A&F jackets.


Absolutely. It is guaranteed!

Any takers on this gem?


----------



## browning806

*I have two pairs of extra loafers*

Hopefully my first post is of use to someone.

I have some brown Sebago penny loafers and burgundy Johnston Rainey Kiltie Tassel loafers.

Both are Size 14 and too big for me.

Price is very negotiable.

PM me if interested.

** I forgot to add that they are in like new condition, worn twice each **


----------



## Duck

browning806 said:


> Hopefully my first post is of use to someone.
> 
> I have some brown Sebago penny loafers and burgundy Johnston Rainey Kiltie Tassel loafers.
> 
> Both are Size 14 and too big for me.
> 
> Price is very negotiable.
> 
> PM me if interested.
> 
> ** I forgot to add that they are in like new condition, worn twice each **


You could wear them and impress the ladies.


----------



## summej2

*Southwick Suit 42L, $30 shipped*

The following Southwick suit is still available and as nice as it is, I'd have to double my size to fit into it. The fabric is fairly subtle; it would make a good friday suit.

As were the others, it is undarted, minimally padded, and single vented.

The price is reduced by $10; I'm now asking $30 *including* priority shipping.

I'd also consider a trade for a summer-weight 34S or 36S.

Description:

Navy and black small-scale houndstooth worsted two-piece, fully lined, three button, excellent condition.

jacket: 45.5" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed


----------



## AlanC

Now *$18 delivered*--somebody buy this thing! You can join Patrick and me as proud owners.



AlanC said:


> New picture and price drop on the NWT Rugby belt (wool herringbone), retails for $58, yours for *$20 delivered*:


----------



## AlanC

I'm preparing some items for listing on ebay, but will give them a shot here before they go there. First up is a 3/2 *Harris tweed* in a barleycorn weave with the private label of an old Trad shop in Memphis. It's very nice. Please check the measurements to see if it will work for you; there is no tagged size, but I'd put it around a *41/42L*.

$30/delivered (Paypal, please).

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 32"


----------



## senator

*Two for one*

Doe skin sack blazer, measures about 40L - 41L, 3/2, patch and flap lower pockets

18" shoulders
20" chest, seam to seam under arms










And, if you order now...you'll also get this BB 346 sack blazer. Marked 41L. Three patch pockets, note -- no buttons. The shape is true trad, but the color (lighter blue) puts me off. See second photo for a closeup.



















$35 for the two, shipped in CONUS. I think I'm set up to get PMs, so let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> This one is still available; price is now $70 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> I also have a second Samuelsohn available, very similar to the first. Second is a dark charcoal gray with light pinstripes. Fabric is like the first--a medium-heavy weight worsted with a soft, very slightly fuzzy finish. I'm really sad that these don't fit me; I would love to add them to my rotation.
> 
> Jacket is single-breasted with notch lapels, double-besom flap pockets, welt breast pocket, center vent, fully canvassed construction, and real horn buttons. Trousers have double reverse pleats and cuffs, and suspender buttons on the inside of the waistband.
> 
> This one is in perfect condition except for a slight, half-inch tear along the side seam of the trousers, about 5" up from the hem. It's hardly noticeable, and I would think it could be repaired fairly easily, given the location.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in the CONUS because of the flaw in the trousers, or you can get both suits for $120 shipped.
> 
> Measurements for the charcoal suit:
> Chest: 48"
> Jacket waist: 46"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> 
> Trouser waist: 40"
> Inseam: 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slight flaw in trousers.
> 
> I didn't take pictures of the labels, they are identical in every respect to the suit above.


Charcoal suit is sold. Mid-gray herringbone pinstripe is still available.


----------



## forestcarter

*BROOKS BROTHERS PASTEL GABARDINE WOOL DRESS PANTS NWT*

Bought these on ebay, But I didn't realize they were blue. The measurements are 33-30.

30 dollars shipped, or I'd trade it for some normal wool dress pants (in khaki, olive, or light gray) in similar sizes. (I'm more of a 32-29)


----------



## Joe Tradly

forestcarter said:


> Bought these on ebay, But I didn't realize they were blue. The measurements are 33-30.
> 
> 30 dollars shipped, or I'd trade it for some normal wool dress pants (in khaki, olive, or light gray) in similar sizes. (I'm more of a 32-29)


In all seriousness, what color did you think they were?

JB


----------



## vwguy

Joe Tradly said:


> Or watch this space. I'm having a Brownshoeian fire sale. Stay tuned.
> 
> JB


We're all still waiting  I forget, are you a 44L as well?

Brian


----------



## Joe Tradly

Monday! Monday! Monday!

Part one of the big sale. Cleaning the closet of ebayed/thrifted items. Great fall/winter stuff available. Domestic shipping is included in the prices, reasonable addition for international. Enjoy!

*Harris Tweed Suit (43R)*

Oh, this is a beauty. Just couldn't quite squeeze into this suit, built like an absolute tank. Ever seen Patrick outside in a Conn. snowstorm without a jacket? It's because he's wearing one of these babies. Harris Tweed in gray herringbone with brown and blue subtle stripes. This is a classic tweed suit. Big old 1 ¾" cuffs, flat front, no darts, gentle lapel roll. A beauty. Size is not marked, but based on the measurements, I'd call it a 43R. 

$70 shipped 









































Measurements:
Chest: 47"
Sleeve: 25" (2" extra)
Length: 31"
Trouser waist: 37" (2 ½" extra)
Inseam: 28 ½" (1" extra)
Cuffs: 1 ¾"

*Camelhair Sack Jacket (44R)*

Another that was just a touch too tight for me (thus I remain in search of the classic camelhair sack). This is soft and beautiful, and actually has a subtle herringbone pattern to it. Three button sack, center hook vent, no darts, soft shoulder.

$50 shipped.































Measurements:
Marked size: 44R
Chest: 47" (a tad tight on me, so I would think perfect for a 43)
Sleeve: 24 ½" (2" extra)
Length: 29 ½"

*Brooks Gray Herrigbone Tweed Jacket (44R)*

*SOLD!*


*Southwick Brown Tweed Jacket (42S-M)*

This was one of those thrifting days I actually shed a tear. What a gorgeous coat. Alas, not my size. This is it, Southwick's sack jacket, made for one classy gent. It's not marked with a size, but I'd put it at a 42 short-medium. It's a brown herringbone tweed with rust and blue. Stunning. Note some repair work needed on the sleeve (easily done by shortening the sleeves just a bit-or leave it! Very trad.).

$45 shipped



















































Measurements:
Chest: 46"
Sleeve: 22 ½" (2" extra)
Length: 30"

*Brooks Brothers Navy Pinstripe Sack Suit (43L)*

Also found on the day I cried over the Southwick. This one brought on more tears. I just couldn't justify the tightness around my midsection&#8230;. Let my tubbiness be your new beautiful navy blue pinstripe suit. Wool is heavier than your standard 3-season. This is a nice fall/winter suit. Marked at a 43L, and I'd say that's about right. All the proper sack suit details, including 1 ¾" cuffs. 

$65 shipped































Measurements:
Marked size: 43L
Chest: 47"
Sleeve: 25 ½" (2" extra)
Length: 32"
Trouser waist: 36" (2" extra)
Inseam: 30" (½" extra)
Cuffs: 1 ¾"

*Andover** Shop 3-Piece Sack Suit (44R)*

My project suit that just never came through. I just couldn't eek out enough from the trouser legs. If this suit happens to fit you, don't pass it up. This is a custom job from Andover Shop, a three-piece, two-button sack suit in a luxurious dark charcoal chalkstripe. Listen to the details: no darts, natural shoulder, two buttons, ticket pocket, working cuff buttons, no vent, vest, plain front trousers, cuffs. A really classy suit. It's not marked, but I'd call it a 44R made for a guy with short legs. I should note that I bought this on Ebay, and took a real chance. I'd like to recover the $130 I have into it, but I suspect I won't get that here. If no one's interested, she'll go back to Ebay.

$100 shipped.



















































Measurements:
Chest: 48"
Sleeve: 24" (2" extra)
Length: 31"
Trouser waist: 41" (0" extra)
Inseam: 27" (½" extra)
Cuffs: 1 ¼"


----------



## AlanC

^Wow, JB. You come out swinging, don't you? Amazing stuff, all. I love that tweed suit. I was fortunate enough to thrift a tweed Norman Hilton tweed suit late last winter. I squeezed all of one wearing in before the temps got too warm. I love it, though.

That stuff shouldn't last long.


----------



## forestcarter

Joe Tradly said:


> In all seriousness, what color did you think they were?
> 
> JB


I am partially color blind, but that isn't the reason. I searched for GABARDINE 
and assumed it would be in a conservative color, and bid without paying attention.


----------



## Joe Tradly

The Brooks herringbone tweed is gone, but everything else remains! 

I know it might be 80* today, but winter's just around the corner!

JB


----------



## Tradical

summej2 said:


> The following Southwick suit is still available and as nice as it is, I'd have to double my size to fit into it. The fabric is fairly subtle; it would make a good friday suit.
> 
> As were the others, it is undarted, minimally padded, and single vented.
> 
> The price is reduced by $10; I'm now asking $30 *including* priority shipping.
> 
> I'd also consider a trade for a summer-weight 34S or 36S.
> 
> Description:
> 
> Navy and black small-scale houndstooth worsted two-piece, fully lined, three button, excellent condition.
> 
> jacket: 45.5" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 33.5" from the bottom of the collar, 27" sleeves
> pants: double reverse pleat, 36" waist, 34.5" inseam, cuffed


PM sent!


----------



## TradTeacher

Shoes to sell...

Clarks Desert Boot
Chocolate Brown suede
Size 9.5 D

These are a new-in-box pair of Desert Boots. I bought them on sale for $70 but they're just a bit too big for me. That, and I can't give up my 5 year old pair quite yet! But, these have never been worn. I'd like to get $40 for them if I can.

==============================================

Bass Weejuns
USA-made Cordovan color 
Size 9.5 D

I have three pairs of these and really only need two. This pair is in really great shape and have been kept in shoe trees.

A Trad essential and a steal for $25 shipped.*SOLD*

==============================================

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil" Wingtips
Brown Cordovan calfskin
Size 9 B/D

I thrifted this pair that I hoped would fit but they're too narrow for me. They are in good shape and probably need new soles at some point in the near future. Leather is in great shape.

$20 shipped.*SOLD*

==============================================

Converse Jack Purcell sneakers
Navy
Size 9

Again, right size but not wide enough for my foot (I'm between a Medium and Wide width shoe). These too are New-In-Box and and only worn once for less than an hour. I eBayed them for $25. You can have them for...

$20 shipped.

I can send pics of anything via PM as long as you include an email address. I will accept cash, personal check or money order as payment.

Money from these sales will go toward the purchase of my first sack navy blazer from O'Connells. Wow, am I digging deep for help or what?

Thanks guys...

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

Silk knits remaining. These are a wardrobe staple, and at less than 1/3 retail with free shipping.

I have a few NWT RL Polo ties (made in Italy) that I thought might be of interest to my fellow Trads:

Ties: $30 (retail $95)

Silk knit (stripe 2" wide, solid 2.25"). I have 2 of the solid navy.


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB plaid sack 40R (or so)*

Aaaagh, this is so close to fitting me but no, just a trifle too snug.

Very cool pattern, with a faint blue/ecru effect. Never seen this color scheme before.

Almost no shoulder padding. Flat front, unlined pants, with lots to let out. No stains or flaws that I can see.

Pit to pit 22" x 2 = 44" (just a hair less, in fact)
Length from top of collar 31 1/2
Shoulder 18 1/2
Sleeve 24 (+1 at most)

Trousers: a slim 35 x 29 with Two Inch Cuffs! (which would be a good name for a rock band.)

$60 shipped CONUS. PayPal or actual money is fine. Send PM.


----------



## forestcarter

forestcarter said:


> Bought these on ebay, But I didn't realize they were blue. The measurements are 33-30.
> 
> 30 dollars shipped, or I'd trade it for some normal wool dress pants (in khaki, olive, or light gray) in similar sizes. (I'm more of a 32-29)


reduced to 25


----------



## nweinfeld

*Would be interested in Weejuns if still available.*

I've only just joined and I'm not quite up on the protocol, but I would be interested in your weejuns (not clear if one or two pair), the 8.5 ones, if still available.


----------



## nerdykarim

nweinfeld said:


> I've only just joined and I'm not quite up on the protocol, but I would be interested in your weejuns (not clear if one or two pair), the 8.5 ones, if still available.


Are you referring to one of my earlier posts? Do you need the ones that fit an 8 or an 8.5 (they are sized 8.5 and 9, respectively).










I'll send you my email address in a private message and, if you were referring to my post, we can chat via email.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Patrick06790

Sack above is sold. For some reason the edit button has disappeared.


----------



## Joe Tradly

*A Bump before Ebay*

It all heads off to Ebay this week. PM if interested. Round two will post in a few minutes, as well.

*Harris Tweed Suit (43R)*
*SOLD*

*Camelhair Sack Jacket (44R)*

Another that was just a touch too tight for me (thus I remain in search of the classic camelhair sack). This is soft and beautiful, and actually has a subtle herringbone pattern to it. Three button sack, center hook vent, no darts, soft shoulder.

$50 shipped.































Measurements:
Marked size: 44R
Chest: 47" (a tad tight on me, so I would think perfect for a 43)
Sleeve: 24 ½" (2" extra)
Length: 29 ½"

*Brooks Gray Herrigbone Tweed Jacket (44R)*
*SOLD*

*Southwick Brown Tweed Jacket (42S-M)*

This was one of those thrifting days I actually shed a tear. What a gorgeous coat. Alas, not my size. This is it, Southwick's sack jacket, made for one classy gent. It's not marked with a size, but I'd put it at a 42 short-medium. It's a brown herringbone tweed with rust and blue. Stunning. Note some repair work needed on the sleeve (easily done by shortening the sleeves just a bit-or leave it! Very trad.).

$45 shipped



















































Measurements:
Chest: 46"
Sleeve: 22 ½" (2" extra)
Length: 30"

*Brooks Brothers Navy Pinstripe Sack Suit (43L)*

Also found on the day I cried over the Southwick. This one brought on more tears. I just couldn't justify the tightness around my midsection&#8230;. Let my tubbiness be your new beautiful navy blue pinstripe suit. Wool is heavier than your standard 3-season. This is a nice fall/winter suit. Marked at a 43L, and I'd say that's about right. All the proper sack suit details, including 1 ¾" cuffs. 

$65 shipped































Measurements:
Marked size: 43L
Chest: 47"
Sleeve: 25 ½" (2" extra)
Length: 32"
Trouser waist: 36" (2" extra)
Inseam: 30" (½" extra)
Cuffs: 1 ¾"

*Andover** Shop 3-Piece Sack Suit (44R)*

My project suit that just never came through. I just couldn't eek out enough from the trouser legs. If this suit happens to fit you, don't pass it up. This is a custom job from Andover Shop, a three-piece, two-button sack suit in a luxurious dark charcoal chalkstripe. Listen to the details: no darts, natural shoulder, two buttons, ticket pocket, working cuff buttons, no vent, vest, plain front trousers, cuffs. A really classy suit. It's not marked, but I'd call it a 44R made for a guy with short legs. I should note that I bought this on Ebay, and took a real chance. I'd like to recover the $130 I have into it, but I suspect I won't get that here. If no one's interested, she'll go back to Ebay.

$100 shipped.



















































Measurements:
Chest: 48"
Sleeve: 24" (2" extra)
Length: 31"
Trouser waist: 41" (0" extra)
Inseam: 27" (½" extra)
Cuffs: 1 ¼"
__________________


----------



## Joe Tradly

*Brooks Brothers Tweed Sack (46XL)*

Tall guys, pay attention. This is a beautiful, light tan (cream almost?) tweed with a red and blue window pane, perfect for spring and fall, perfect with a pair of khakis and a white ocbd. All the best trad details, two on the sleeve, three-roll-two, no darts, center hook vent, no darts, nice shoulders. A classic. It's marked "46 XLG", and you'll note from the measurements, it's long. It was about two inches too long for me (or I would have kept it). Good for someone 6' 2" or more. 

$50 shipped.































Measurements:
Chest: 50"
Sleeve: 27" (1 ½" extra)
Length: 33 ½"
Shoulder: 20" 

*Jos. A. Bank Tweed Sack (44R)*

Remember the old Bank days? Baltimore, sack jackets, good tweed? Here it is. Long before the massive sales and the over-padding there was this jacket. A gorgeous tweed, a soft brown/tan tweed with a rust and blue windowpane. Three-roll-two, two on the sleeve, no darts, no padding, center vent. Very nice. And the buttons&#8230;leather, embossed with a horse. This one just barely fit&#8230;not enough to hold out 'til I lose weight.

$50



















































Measurements:
Chest: 48"
Sleeve: 24" (1 ½" extra)
Length: 32"
Shoulder: 19" 

*Brooks Brothers Makers Blazer (44R)*

Here it is. The classic. The Brooks sack blazer with all the right details including patch and flap lower pockets and patch chest pocket. Snatch this jacket up quickly. Fabric is heavy, probably the heaviest, thickest wool blazer I've seen. This is a fall/winter blazer. It's marked a 46R but has been tailored to be a 44R. I really needed another inch for it to be right on me. Alas, it'll go to a good home on one of you, hopefully.

(White specks are lint or the camera. The jacket is in excellent condition)

$65































Measurements:
Chest: 48"
Sleeve: 24" (2" extra)
Length: 31"
Shoulder: 19 ½" 

*Cole Hahn black penny loafers (10 ½)*

Full strap Cole Hahn pennies. New with tags, never worn. Just a bit too tight on me. I'd like to recover what I paid, which, you will see is just over $70.

$75


----------



## AlanC

^You're outta control, JB.

Somebody needs to jump on that blazer.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Clarks Desert Boot
> Chocolate Brown suede
> Size 9.5 D
> 
> These are a new-in-box pair of Desert Boots. I bought them on sale for $70 but they're just a bit too big for me. That, and I can't give up my 5 year old pair quite yet! But, these have never been worn. I'd like to get $40 for them if I can.
> 
> ==============================================
> 
> Converse Jack Purcell sneakers
> Navy
> Size 9
> 
> Again, right size but not wide enough for my foot (I'm between a Medium and Wide width shoe). These too are New-In-Box and and only worn once for less than an hour. I eBayed them for $25. You can have them for...
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> I can send pics of anything via PM as long as you include an email address. I will accept cash, personal check or money order as payment.
> 
> Money from these sales will go toward the purchase of my first sack navy blazer from O'Connells. Wow, am I digging deep for help or what?
> 
> Thanks guys...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Just a bump for these two pair of shoes. These Desert Boots need a good home!

I also have a pair of USA-made Bass Dirty Bucs, size 10 for sale. Too big for me. Almost new condition. A steal for $20 shipped.

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers Extra Fine Merino long sleeve polo, very soft and lightweight, beautiful buttons. Perfect for a mild fall or for layering. *Size XL*.

BB will sell you one for $80. My price: *$25* delivered, Paypal please.


----------



## Untilted

I have a beautiful Brooks Brothers blue must-iron oxford sport shirt in pop-over style (4 button placket) in XS. Brand NEW!

Neck is 14.5 inches, sleeves is about 31-32 inches. Chest circumference is about 38 inches (real tight around my chest). 

I doubt ANYONE on AAAT can wear it. If you have a son or a daughter who can make use of this shirt, please take it away from me for only shipping cost.

The collar is unfused, and the roll is better than that of my BB ocbd dress shirt. MADE IN USA.


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> I have a beautiful Brooks Brothers blue must-iron oxford sport shirt in pop-over style (4 button placket) in XS. Brand NEW!
> 
> Neck is 14.5 inches, sleeves is about 31-32 inches. Chest circumference is about 38 inches (real tight around my chest).
> 
> I doubt ANYONE on AAAT can wear it. If you have a son or a daughter who can make use of this shirt, please take it away from me for only shipping cost.
> 
> The collar is unfused, and the roll is better than that of my BB ocbd dress shirt. MADE IN USA.


Those did turn out to be really small didn't they. I think I'll show mine to a tailor and see if he can make me one that fits.


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> Those did turn out to be really small didn't they. I think I'll show mine to a tailor and see if he can make me one that fits.


AP, what size did you get? Could the size have been the irregularity?

I got a medium (I'm a 15.5/33.5) and the fit is pretty much spot-on. The problem with mine is that the embroidery was only half-way finished, so the GF logo is a little off (which isn't so bad for use under sweaters or sportcoats).

Karim


----------



## AldenPyle

Undoubtedly, I ordered small. I knew I was taking a chance, but I did want something I could show a tailor to make and not have to try to explain the popover concept. The sleeves are probably about a 31.5 which is the sticking point. On the other hand, maybe I could tell people it is Black Fleece.


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> Undoubtedly, I ordered small. I knew I was taking a chance, but I did want something I could show a tailor to make and not have to try to explain the popover concept. The sleeves are probably about a 31.5 which is the sticking point. On the other hand, maybe I could tell people it is Black Fleece.


I made the same mistake the first time I ordered a Brooks Brothers sport shirt on eBay without trying one on first...the short sleeves are killer.


----------



## Northeastern

AldenPyle said:


> On the other hand, maybe I could tell people it is Black Fleece.


That's a good idea, maybe now I can wear pants that don't fit or a too tight jacket and be the height of fashion! Thank goodness for TB.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*

Alan Paine cashmere v-neck sweater, made in England, *size 46* (measures 24" from pit to pit)

It's in nice shape with some very light pilling, bears the tag of Smith's Bermuda. This is good quality cashmere, not the cheap stuff that floods the market these days. I have some Alan Paine items and they're great sweaters.

You can buy it at retail for $300. My price: *$30* delivered.


----------



## paper clip

*Fall Closet clean out - LE jackets, BB shirts, AE shoes*

Hello, Gentlemen,

Here are some items I'm weeding out of my closet due to failed fit experimentation or upgrades. ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING TO CONUS.

Lands End Brown Herringbone Tweed Blazer 41 Long: $40.00

I wore this a few times last winter and loved it. I've since gotten some BB tweeds from Alan C.

It's a nice medium weight and fully lined. Two buttons, darted, single vent.

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5"
Base of Collar to bottom on back: 33"
Sleeves: 26.5"
Shoulder: 19" straight across back




























Lands End Supima Khaki Sportcoat 41 Long: $30.00

I never wore this. I loved the idea of it, but I did not have pants to exactly match, and I don't wear darker pants in the summer.

It's fully lined and has two buttons, is darted, and has a single vent.

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5"
Base of Collar to bottom on back: 33"
Sleeves: 26.5"
Shoulder: 19" straight across back




























3 BB OCBDs - must iron, 16 x 36: all three for $40.00 shipped










Light Blue pinpoint, bought new, it is too big for me: $20.00










White oxford cloth irregular: $10.00










White oxford cloth irregular: $10.00










AE Byron black captoe oxford 11D: $150.00 shipped

I bought these a while ago at the Nordstroms cleanout of this style. I never wore them because the were a bit too wide for me and I did not want to compromise with pads. I was able to get an 11C at the outlet in Freeport, so I'm ready to deal these. I paid $186 plus shipping for the 11Ds. I am including the shoe bags and box in which I got my 11Cs. (You can see I cleverly put a white sticker over the "C" and marked it "D" to avoid confusion!). SHOE TREES ARE NOT INCLUDED.





































Paypal, please. PM for questions or to purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Tucker

Bills Khakis, mine, not thrifted...










M1 37
31" inseam, 43" outseam, 1-1/2" cuff
Washed, never worn
Purchased directly from Bills Khakis (not irregular or eBay)
$40, includes shipping

















M1 37 (2 pair available)
31" inseam, 43" outseam, 1-1/2" cuff
Worn quite a bit, but no fraying or holes. Clean.
Purchased directly from Bills Khakis (not irregular or eBay)
$20 each, includes shipping

All three pair for $70, includes shipping


----------



## spielerman

Tucker said:


> Bills Khakis, mine, not thrifted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 37
> 31" inseam, 43" outseam, 1-1/2" cuff
> Washed, never worn
> Purchased directly from Bills Khakis (not irregular or eBay)
> $40, includes shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 37 (2 pair available)
> 31" inseam, 43" outseam, 1-1/2" cuff
> Worn quite a bit, but no fraying or holes. Clean.
> Purchased directly from Bills Khakis (not irregular or eBay)
> $20 each, includes shipping
> 
> All three pair for $70, includes shipping


Between paperclip, alanc, Joe Tradly, you guys make me want to GROW bigger.

I need some more 38R 39R action 15/33-34, and 32 waist items. My trade desires on a family mans budget are screaming for deals. Patience, I know soon they will arrive. I'll keep my powder dry as ebay is so dang hit or miss. Just got 5 Robert Talbott ties listed as LIKE NEW 100% feedback seller, and all 5 ties had at least one pick or pull, or stain.

Keeping the faith that AAAC will come through! Patience.


----------



## Brutus

Tucker said:


> Bills Khakis, mine, not thrifted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 37
> 31" inseam, 43" outseam, 1-1/2" cuff
> Washed, never worn
> Purchased directly from Bills Khakis (not irregular or eBay)
> $40, includes shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 37 (2 pair available)
> 31" inseam, 43" outseam, 1-1/2" cuff
> Worn quite a bit, but no fraying or holes. Clean.
> Purchased directly from Bills Khakis (not irregular or eBay)
> $20 each, includes shipping
> 
> All three pair for $70, includes shipping


PM sent!


----------



## AlanC

Price drop: *$20 delivered*
Measures 23.5" pit to pit.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers Extra Fine Merino long sleeve polo, very soft and lightweight, beautiful buttons. Perfect for a mild fall or for layering. *Size XL*.
> 
> BB will sell you one for $80. My price: *$25* delivered, Paypal please.


----------



## paper clip

*AE Bryon sold, pending receipt of payment*

AE Bryon sold. Payment received.


----------



## M. Charles

*McGeorge Shetland Sweater*

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

As Jamgood pointed out in an earlier thread (see below), McGeorge marketed its Shetland sweaters under several different labels, including Braemar. I'm offering a New Old Stock model in Derby Grey. Would retail for at least $100 at O'Connell's etc., I'm asking $37 shipped via USPS Priority Mail in CONUS. Please PM.

Long Sleeves - Raglan shoulder
Crew Neck
Pullover sweater
100% New Scottish Shetland Wool
Derby Grey (Medium-Dark Grey)
Made expressly for Archie Brown & Son, Hamilton, BERMUDAA by Braemar International
Back length 27" (Neck to bottom)
Raglan Sleeve Length 31-1/2" (Middle of neck to cuff)
Front Chest 20" (At underarm)
This sweater is NEW and never worn.

https://imageshack.us

Here is the link to the thread describing McGeorge making shetlands for Braemar (or more precisely, Dawson made both McGeorge and Braemar). I have a McGeorge and the two are identical:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59292&highlight=braemar+mcgeorge


----------



## Joe Tradly

Folks, everything gets shipped off to Ebay on Sunday.

Have your eye on something? Make me an offer by PM.

JB



Joe Tradly said:


> *Brooks Brothers Tweed Sack (46XL)*
> 
> Tall guys, pay attention. This is a beautiful, light tan (cream almost?) tweed with a red and blue window pane, perfect for spring and fall, perfect with a pair of khakis and a white ocbd. All the best trad details, two on the sleeve, three-roll-two, no darts, center hook vent, no darts, nice shoulders. A classic. It's marked "46 XLG", and you'll note from the measurements, it's long. It was about two inches too long for me (or I would have kept it). Good for someone 6' 2" or more.
> 
> $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 50"
> Sleeve: 27" (1 ½" extra)
> Length: 33 ½"
> Shoulder: 20"
> 
> *Jos. A. Bank Tweed Sack (44R)*
> 
> 
> SOLD Pending payment
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Makers Blazer (44R)*
> 
> SOLD Pending Payment
> 
> *Cole Hahn black penny loafers (10 ½)*
> 
> Full strap Cole Hahn pennies. New with tags, never worn. Just a bit too tight on me. I'd like to recover what I paid, which, you will see is just over $70.
> 
> $75





Joe Tradly said:


> It all heads off to Ebay this week. PM if interested. Round two will post in a few minutes, as well.
> 
> *Harris Tweed Suit (43R)*
> *SOLD*
> 
> *Camelhair Sack Jacket (44R)*
> 
> Another that was just a touch too tight for me (thus I remain in search of the classic camelhair sack). This is soft and beautiful, and actually has a subtle herringbone pattern to it. Three button sack, center hook vent, no darts, soft shoulder.
> 
> $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Marked size: 44R
> Chest: 47" (a tad tight on me, so I would think perfect for a 43)
> Sleeve: 24 ½" (2" extra)
> Length: 29 ½"
> 
> *Brooks Gray Herrigbone Tweed Jacket (44R)*
> *SOLD*
> 
> *Southwick Brown Tweed Jacket (42S-M)*
> 
> This was one of those thrifting days I actually shed a tear. What a gorgeous coat. Alas, not my size. This is it, Southwick's sack jacket, made for one classy gent. It's not marked with a size, but I'd put it at a 42 short-medium. It's a brown herringbone tweed with rust and blue. Stunning. Note some repair work needed on the sleeve (easily done by shortening the sleeves just a bit-or leave it! Very trad.).
> 
> $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 46"
> Sleeve: 22 ½" (2" extra)
> Length: 30"
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Navy Pinstripe Sack Suit (43L)*
> 
> Also found on the day I cried over the Southwick. This one brought on more tears. I just couldn't justify the tightness around my midsection&#8230;. Let my tubbiness be your new beautiful navy blue pinstripe suit. Wool is heavier than your standard 3-season. This is a nice fall/winter suit. Marked at a 43L, and I'd say that's about right. All the proper sack suit details, including 1 ¾" cuffs.
> 
> $65 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Marked size: 43L
> Chest: 47"
> Sleeve: 25 ½" (2" extra)
> Length: 32"
> Trouser waist: 36" (2" extra)
> Inseam: 30" (½" extra)
> Cuffs: 1 ¾"
> 
> *Andover** Shop 3-Piece Sack Suit (44R)*
> 
> My project suit that just never came through. I just couldn't eek out enough from the trouser legs. If this suit happens to fit you, don't pass it up. This is a custom job from Andover Shop, a three-piece, two-button sack suit in a luxurious dark charcoal chalkstripe. Listen to the details: no darts, natural shoulder, two buttons, ticket pocket, working cuff buttons, no vent, vest, plain front trousers, cuffs. A really classy suit. It's not marked, but I'd call it a 44R made for a guy with short legs. I should note that I bought this on Ebay, and took a real chance. I'd like to recover the $130 I have into it, but I suspect I won't get that here. If no one's interested, she'll go back to Ebay.
> 
> $100 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 48"
> Sleeve: 24" (2" extra)
> Length: 31"
> Trouser waist: 41" (0" extra)
> Inseam: 27" (½" extra)
> Cuffs: 1 ¼"
> __________________


----------



## Tucker

Bills Khakis, twill, M1, 37" waist 31" inseam, cuffed

Still available and willing to negotiate


----------



## AlanC

Land's End casual Glen plaid shirt, heavy brushed cotton, button down collar with rear collar button, size L/16-16H (ie, size large with a 16"-16.5" neck).

Normally I don't bother posting LE shirts on the exchange, but this one is so fantastic I couldn't let it go. Whoever gets it is going to _love_ it. Perfect for fall and winter.

*Edit:* I have been alerted that the sleeves on these run long, and sure enough, they do! The actual measurement on this shirt is *16.25" x 36.5"*, so perfect for a *Tall*.

$20 delivered, CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen Edmonds Stockbridge Size 8.5 D Chili Gala Calf*

I put this in the wrong forum...is there an easy way to move it?

For sale is a pair of Allen-Edmonds Stockbridge shoes in size 8.5 D. Shoe style is 3754, which is chili gala silk calf on the Edmonds #4 last.

Shoes are new and first quality, not factory seconds. VIP rubber sole (original sole)

Asking $99 shipped to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal to a confirmed address only.

Please PM me with any questions.


----------



## Roark

*BB and PS jackets*

BB Birdseye jacket-100% Camel hair
Functioning buttonholes

42R
Single Vent

Shoulder to should-19"
Bottom of collar to hem-31"
Arms- 25"
Chest 44"

Worn ~15 times

*$45*


























Paul Stuart Brown.Tan, Black Houndstooth with Orange windowpane

42 semi-tall
double vent

Shoulder to Shoulder-19"
Bottom of collar to hem-32
Arms-25.5"
Chest-44"

*$45*


----------



## JordanW

*L. L. Bean Barn Jacket*

* L. L. Bean Barn **Jacket **Greenish Brown Size Large

- Two Small Holes in Lining Under the Right Cuff. Otherwise, perfect condition.

$25 Shipped

*


----------



## JordanW

*CCC/Southwick Suits*

Hey guys. Here are a few leftover CCC suits. Please PM if interested.*

Charcoal wool/poly blend in 41S

$30 Shipped
*

*
Olive cotton blend - 52XL

$30 Shipped

Khaki 3 piece, very heavy wool/poly blend, Southwick Warwick in 36R

$30 Shipped

*


----------



## spielerman

JordanW said:


> Hey guys. Here are a few leftover CCC suits. Please PM if interested.
> 
> *Charcoal wool/poly blend in 41S *
> 
> *$30 Shipped*
> 
> *Olive cotton blend - 52XL*
> 
> *$30 Shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> *Khaki 3 piece, very heavy wool/poly blend, Southwick Warwick in 36R*
> 
> *$30 Shipped*


Find me a 38R or 39R and I'll be your friend for life at $30!

Untilted should be interested in this 36R!


----------



## Andy Roo

Andy Roo said:


> Oxxford 3/2 sack, made for Bullocks Wilshire. 42 Tall. The model is called the "Towne." Made on May 18, 1960, apparently. $80.
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> 
> https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0105tg1.jpg
> 
> https://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0106qk4.jpg
> 
> J. Press pincord 3/2 sack. No marked size. The lining is ripped just underneath the collar. $70.
> 
> Chest: 21.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0098hd3.jpg
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0099px4.jpg
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0100fc6.jpg
> 
> Lands' End 2-button sack. 41R. Made in Honduras. $30.
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> 
> https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0102ex1.jpg
> 
> https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0103ay4.jpg
> 
> Old Abercrombie & Fitch seersucker 3/2 sack. No marked size. $60.
> 
> Chest: 21.5"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0096xe6.jpg
> 
> https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0097fo1.jpg
> 
> Norman Hilton 3/2 sack tweed. Developed for Abercrombie & Fitch. 42R. $70.
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Length: 30.25"
> Sleeves" 25.5"
> 
> https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0092vm2.jpg
> 
> https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0094ab7.jpg
> 
> All prices include shipping. If you want more pictures or if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


None of these jackets sold, so how about some price reductions across the board...

Oxxford: $60
J. Press: $50
Lands' End: $20
Abercrombie & Fitch: $40
Norman Hilton: $50

Again, all prices include shipping. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Andy Roo

spielerman said:


> Find me a 38R or 39R and I'll be your friend for life at $30!
> 
> Untilted should be interested in this 36R!


I'm sure those lapels are way too wide for Tilt.


----------



## Untilted

Andy knows me well.


----------



## JohnMS

*Looking for grosgrain straps to buy*

I would prefer to not buy a 'lot' of 3 or 5 straps to try out, but does anyone want to consider selling a new grosgrain strap, just one, as I want to try one out to see if I like them. Looking for a more subtle type like burgundy with navy or the like.

Please PM me if you have anything. Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

*Trad Tuxedo, 40L*

SOLD

Brooks Brothers shawl lapel dinner jacket
Size 40L
Old label BB, made in USA, dartless, one button, center vent, no pocket flaps, fully lined. Trousers have two forward pleats.

A non-made in USA shawl lapel dinner jacket with trousers will cost you almost $1000 at Brooks right now ($798 + $200). This on is yours for *$80 delivered*, Paypal please.

Your Trad tuxedo search has ended. Never rent again. Had it been a regular rather than a long my tuxedo search would have ended. Alas.

Chest, underarm to underarm: 22.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 19.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"

Waist: 34.5 + 1.5"
Inseam: 31" + 2" to let

I've discovered taking pictures of dinner jackets is hard. For today, at least, that's as good as it gets. I may try again in the morning. The trousers are black with a satin stripe down the side. Again, what you'd expect them to be. This thing has barely been worn.

And check out my Trad stuff on ebay, including sweaters and sack tweeds.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Alan Paine Shetland Sweater--Made in England
Size: 40 (22.25" underarm to underarm)

A rarely seen striped Shetland in great condition with very light pilling.

This is one I had kept for myself, but I'm trying to thin out my sweater holdings as I just don't have enough opportunity to wear them down here, and it's hard to store many of them. I have some other Alan Paine sweaters and really like them. They're good quality workhorse type sweaters.

Alan Paine lambswool currently retails for $125, they may not even make Shetland anymore

$30 delivered, Paypal please


----------



## TMMKC

JohnMS said:


> I would prefer to not buy a 'lot' of 3 or 5 straps to try out, but does anyone want to consider selling a new grosgrain strap, just one, as I want to try one out to see if I like them. Looking for a more subtle type like burgundy with navy or the like.
> 
> Please PM me if you have anything. Thanks.


If you have a Brooks Brothers (or an outlet) near you, their bands are less than $20 each. Another option would be...don't laugh...go to a jewelry-making supply Web site or store. They sell ribbon bands too...cheap.


----------



## AsherNM

JohnMS said:


> I would prefer to not buy a 'lot' of 3 or 5 straps to try out, but does anyone want to consider selling a new grosgrain strap, just one, as I want to try one out to see if I like them. Looking for a more subtle type like burgundy with navy or the like.
> 
> Please PM me if you have anything. Thanks.


Order the navy/green/navy or navy/dark red/navy straps from O'Connell's. They're $7.50 each, much better quality and coloring than Central Watch, and can be worn with any assortment of colors. I have 11 straps, and I wear these two more than all the others combined.

See https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/watchbands.php and . The aforementioned bands are darker than pictured.


----------



## paper clip

*Free! Pay shipping only!*

*I have received a PM on the LE tweed coat....awaiting confirmation

*


paper clip said:


> Hello, Gentlemen,
> 
> Here are some items I'm weeding out of my closet due to failed fit experimentation or upgrades. ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING TO CONUS.
> 
> Lands End Brown Herringbone Tweed Blazer 41 Long: $40.00
> 
> I wore this a few times last winter and loved it. I've since gotten some BB tweeds from Alan C.
> 
> It's a nice medium weight and fully lined. Two buttons, darted, single vent.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22.5"
> Base of Collar to bottom on back: 33"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> Shoulder: 19" straight across back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gents, pay for postage to you and the coat is yours for free! I'd prefer someone from here getting it. Otherwise, I'll be happy to donate to charity at the end of this week.
> 
> Paypal, please. PM for questions or to purchase. Thanks!


----------



## About Town

*I said Si Si Si to CCC*

I snagged the 41S charcoal blend CCC suit from Jordan, then went on to read the entire
CCC saga. The lapels look a little wide but will have to see how they look on my
broadening chest.

Everyone satisfied with their CCC poplin etc suits brought thru this lot?

Jordan deserves all the credit he gets. I say this before seeing the suit, because
the effort is appreciated.


----------



## Joe Tradly

About Town said:


> I snagged the 41S charcoal blend CCC suit from Jordan, then went on to read the entire
> CCC saga. The lapels look a little wide but will have to see how they look on my
> broadening chest.
> 
> Everyone satisfied with their CCC poplin etc suits brought thru this lot?
> 
> Jordan deserves all the credit he gets. I say this before seeing the suit, because
> the effort is appreciated.


AT: You'll find many more reviews on the one or two CCC Khaki Suit threads from earlier this year. A search on "CCC poplin" should net a good result.

I, for one, have been very, very pleased with my poplin. It's a great suit, and I lucked out with Jordan having a better size for me, as the first was too small (I think the consensus was that they were running a size small). Mine held up perfectly through the summer.

JB


----------



## vwguy

About Town said:


> I snagged the 41S charcoal blend CCC suit from Jordan, then went on to read the entire
> CCC saga. The lapels look a little wide but will have to see how they look on my
> broadening chest.
> 
> Everyone satisfied with their CCC poplin etc suits brought thru this lot?
> 
> Jordan deserves all the credit he gets. I say this before seeing the suit, because
> the effort is appreciated.


I love mine, can't argue w/ the price either.

Brian


----------



## Joe Tradly

Whoops! Already moved, I see.

JB


----------



## Sweetness

Sweetness said:


> I posted about these earlier, but I never had photos.
> 
> They shoes are Johnson and Murphy Ultima tassel loafers in [edit = calf]; size 9D. They are in okay condition with the bottoms having some life left in them (looks like they were resoled recently) with the main flaw being that it looks like owner pulled a Wizard of Oz and kept clicking their inside heels since it's much lighter and one of the straps is cut. There's a photo that'll show what it looks like. [edit = removed price]


I just want to get rid of these and am now willing to sell them for what I bought them at the thrift store for, which is $5 + shipping. Therefore, I'd be willing to take about $10 for these.


----------



## Sweetness

Sweetness said:


> Leatherman Confederate Battle Flag Belt - Size 36
> 
> Unworn, and since this sells for 25ish + shipping, I'd be fine with $15 total, since it'd probably be $5 shipping and $10 for the belt.
> 
> Colors: Brown tabs, navy cotton, navy background, and the repeating confederate battle flag.


Former buyer backed out, so back for sale.


----------



## Northeastern

*Gauging Interest...*

So I work near Timberland's Corporate Office and tomorrow they've invited employees here to visit for a sample sale, with the proceeds from it going to charity. There'll be quite a few random size boots and other shoes there, so is anyone in the market for hiking or other boots that I should keep my eye out for? Either way if I see some interesting stuff I'll pick it up and it will likely make its way over here.

Send me a PM with your size, particularly if its unusual so I don't ignore the 16 AAA or 7 EEEE crowds.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I appreciate your heads up


----------



## JohnMS

*BB OCBDs little wear 16-32, 16.5-33, 16.5-32 White, Blue, Yellow (other basics)*

POST UPDATED AND MOVED TO REFLECT CURRENT SHIRTS AND EXCLUDE THOSE SOLD


----------



## Sweetness

Arg! Why are the University OCBD's never in 16-34! Never!


----------



## nerdykarim

Does anyone have the classic burgundy Brooks Brothers #1 stripe in the slim University width that they're looking to get rid of? I have one in the standard width (3.75) that's a little too wide for me. I'd be willing to send it to you and cover your shipping fees for the slimmer width.


----------



## Joe Tradly

nerdykarim said:


> Does anyone have the classic burgundy Brooks Brothers #1 stripe in the slim University width that they're looking to get rid of? I have one in the standard width (3.75) that's a little too wide for me. I'd be willing to send it to you and cover your shipping fees for the slimmer width.


Karim, if no one comes through for you here, you might consider to narrow the tie you have. I think they'll do it for some $15. Good reviews around here.

JB


----------



## nerdykarim

Joe Tradly said:


> Karim, if no one comes through for you here, you might consider to narrow the tie you have. I think they'll do it for some $15. Good reviews around here.


Thanks JB--I had forgotten about them. That actually would work quite nicely for me as I find the university width slightly too narrow (though I do prefer it to the standard width).

:aportnoy:


----------



## paper clip

*AE Shell Macneil 10.5 E*

*SOLD!*


----------



## nerdykarim

PC: Those shoes for $135 is a great deal (and a good reason for me to do _more_ digging on eBay!). Were they labeled as "shell cordovan" in the auction? I'm pretty sure you could resell them on eBay for _at least_ $135--and probably more.

At any rate, that's a great price for a very good-looking pair of shoes. Someone should snap 'em up


----------



## paper clip

nerdykarim said:


> PC: Those shoes for $135 is a great deal (and a good reason for me to do _more_ digging on eBay!). Were they labeled as "shell cordovan" in the auction? I'm pretty sure you could resell them on eBay for _at least_ $135--and probably more.
> 
> At any rate, that's a great price for a very good-looking pair of shoes. Someone should snap 'em up


Actually, I have had a response already. The ebay auction did say "shell" and I was surprised to have won them at that reasonably low price. However, the last pair (10.5 D) I won at $150, which also didn't fit me, did not sell on the forum, so I lowered my asking price on these to facilitate a quick sale and minimize at least some of the loss.

I'm only going to buy shoes that I can return from now on. The 'Bay has gotten too frustrating for me. I like this exchange much better.


----------



## Northeastern

*Timberland Update*

So the sample sale yielded nothing worth noting. All shoes are size 9 M, but there wasn't anything worth noting. Sorry if you size 9's out there were hoping for dirt cheap boat shoes or knock around oxfords, but most of the stock were these nylonish man sandals that terrified me a bit.


----------



## JohnMS

*Updated: BB OCBD 16.5-32 (univ stripe blue), 16-33, 16-32, and Polo OCBD 16-32/33*

The OCBD shirts from Brooks have only been worn 2 or 3 times. The Polo OCBD Yarmouth 5 times. No signs of wear on cuffs or collars.

Asking $25 for each Brooks Brothers OCBD, which includes shipping to the continental USA (shirts #1-4). $5 discount on additional shirts purchased after first.

Asking $15 for the Polo OCBD (Shirt #8 -- no pocket, but does have polo pony on it)
Asking shipping cost only (~$5) for the Jos Bank shirt (Shirt #9).

I can only accept PayPal to a confirmed USA address. Please PM me with any questions or if you need additional pictures.

Shirt #1 ($25 shipped, $5 discount on additional shirts purchased)
BB University Stripe OCBD
Size: 16.5-32

















Shirt #2 ($25 shipped, $5 discount on additional shirts purchased)
BB Yellow OCBD
Size: 16-33


























Shirt #3 ($25 shipped, $5 discount on additional shirts purchased)
BB White OCBD
Size: 16.5-32


















Shirt #4 ($25 shipped, $5 discount on additional shirts purchased)
BB White OCBD
Size: 16-32


















Shirt #8 
Polo Blue Oxford Cloth ($15 dollars shipped)
Size: 16-32/33


















Shirt #9
Jos Bank Royal Oxford (pay shipping only ~$5)
Size: 16-32 French Cuffs


----------



## JordanW

JordanW said:


> Hey guys. Here are a few leftover CCC suits. Please PM if interested.*
> 
> Charcoal wool/poly blend in 41S
> 
> $30 Shipped SOLD
> *
> 
> *
> Olive cotton blend - 52XL
> 
> $30 Shipped
> 
> Khaki 3 piece, very heavy wool/poly blend, Southwick Warwick in 36R
> 
> $30 Shipped
> 
> *


Charcoal Suit is sold.

Thanks!


----------



## M. Kirk

Here are a couple of trad staples:

Alden 986 in Burgandy Shell Cordovan (Brooks Brothers unlined version)
Size: 9 1/2 D
Condition: Excellent (some wear)
Asking: $225 shipped includes shoe trees, shoe covers, and original box.

Barbour Bedale in Green with Classic Tartan Lining (made in England)
Size: 42
Condition: New with tags and bag that it came in
Asking: $225 shipped

I can provide pictures via email upon request. Please send me a PM if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## vwguy

Those 986s are very tempting! If only I had the money right now...

Brian


----------



## Danny

Just thought I'd bump these down...now that the season is a bit more appropriate for some of these items. I still have them. Thanks.



Danny said:


> All prices include CONUS shipping.
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2034qm3.jpg
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2035gv7.jpg
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2036wk2.jpg
> 
> Two Polo RL spread collar gingham shirts in 2 ply 80s. They are basically new. I have worn them maybe twice each. The wide shot seems to have a moire pattern, but check the closer shots for the pattern. Substantial fabric. Size M but fits large on me so I'd say it's more like a big M or a L. $30 each
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2039rn1.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2038jw2.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2040md5.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2041ol2.jpg
> 
> Brown J Crew wool and mohair unconstructed 3 button jacket. Will need to be pressed before wearing. Size 40R. Fully lined. $30
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2045ul1.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2046pa1.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2044si7.jpg
> 
> Really nice USA made Lands End lambswool cableknit sweater. Color is like a catsup red. Not as bright as the closer photos, the wide shot is more accurate. Size L [42-44]. I love it but it's too big for me. Got it from my grandfather. $25
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2031cr5.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2033qk6.jpg
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2032ir1.jpg
> 
> Muted Peach gingham shirt by Lacoste. Really nice summer color. The collar is a bit stiff for my tastes but the shirt itself is really nice looking. Size 40 [fits me well, I am a 15.5/33 or a M] $30
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2043oc8.jpg
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn2042da1.jpg
> 
> Finally, some J Crew Engineer's Boots in Size 9. Heel is fairly high. A good polish and these will be great. $25


----------



## Patrick06790

*Loafer mistakes*

During my search for the proper loafer I wound up with some perfectly decent shoes that don't fit. Either pair is yours for $25 shipped CONUS; pm me for more details.

Alden 9 AA/B




























USA Weejuns 9 1/2 D


----------



## smets

I'll take the 36 Southwick if it's still available. Just hope it doesn't run too much smaller than a normal 36.


----------



## Danny

*Corduroy Season!!*

A couple of things that might be useful the folks for autumn. I got these off ebay a while back and am not completely happy with the fit on me. The photos are a little on the bright side so the colors are not necessarily as bright or blown out as they may appear on screen. If you are particular about the colors let me know and I'll try to get some better photos up.

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/7403a51356412https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/b040271356413https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/dc2c7a1356414https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/6b8f151356415https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/4f87861356416https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/9f8abe1356417https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/5eb9a21356418https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/c254051356419https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/df22771356420https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/fca5aa1356421

Ok, so first off is a Sears Men's Store 3 piece Rust colored corduroy suit. About a 40R with 34/30 trousers. The trousers have off seam pockets and a plain front. Uncuffed bottoms. The lapels are fairly wide as you can see. Jacket fits fairly loose on me and I am a 40R. So it's not a slim cut. The front is darted. I had nice brand new buttons put onto the jacet. 32.25" from top of neck to bottom of jacket. Sleeve is 24.25". I am a 33" shirtsleeve and it was tailored for me.

$45 Shipped to CONUS

Second is a chocolate brown 2 button corduroy sportcoat. It seems to fit like a 39R. The bottom button is missing on the front. And one button is missing on each sleeve cuff. The label says BDF Collection. It's not a famous brand name. Still it has a few nice details that make it work well. Center hook vent, and patch pockets are nice. It is darted though and fits on the slim side. Sleeve is 24.5". 31.5" from top of neck to bottom of jacket.

$30 Shipped to CONUS

Thanks.


----------



## Danny

*The Pink*

Ok here's one I am a bit conflicted about...and technically it's not really thrift, but I know someone will want it. Here's a Press Shaggy Dog in that rarified of colors, shell pink. Truly I want this sweater, but like some other Press offerings, it doesn't fit me right. It is a size M, but is rather baggy on me and the torso is too long [for me]. For reference I am a 15.5/33 shirt, 34W, 40R jacket 5'11" and 160lbs. So I'd say if you are a stout size M, a tall size M or maybe just a size L, this will fit you well. Perhaps the best way to know is if you have other Press Shaggy Dogs in M.

Due to the fact that I bought it full price and have only worn it a couple of times, I am going to ask for close to full price for it. I will be looking for another sweater in pink that fits better.

My best attempt at measuring it. 28.25" from top of back-neck to bottom. 25.25" from shoulder seam to cuff.

So gentlemen, I offer it at $95 shipped to CONUS.

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/a150c71356641

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/def0b81356642


----------



## Danny

One last thing for now leftover from earlier. This was from ebay and might be useful this time of year...

I [still] have a nice Brooks Brothers 346 Glen plaid wool suit that doesn't fit me anymore. The color is a nice brown/grey. Reminds me of a tweed color. The photo below of a closeup of the jacket tag shows the color best I believe.

It's a 40R jacket with trousers that are about a 32" waist and 30" inseam. The jacket is 3/2. I am guessing it's late 60s vintage from the cut and workmanship, but it's possible I am wrong. I am not the original owner. The details are 25" sleeves from shoulder to cuff. 32" jacket length from top of collar to bottom of jacket down the center of the back. Trouser cuffs are the trad standard of course...1.75" Thanks for looking. I offer at $60 shipped to CONUS.

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/4718981356821

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/2fb6001356822

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/8672511356823

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/6244701356824

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/88a94e1356825


----------



## AlanC

RL Polo full strap loafers, mocassin construction, bench made in Maine, *size 10D*

A few dings and an authentic Trad dog nibble, very little wear to the soles. Great knocking about shoes.

*$20 delivered*

Bench made in Maine:

Authentic Rover nibble:


----------



## TradTeacher

Still have two pair of shoes for sale:

Clarks Desert Boots
Size 9.5 D
Chocolate Brown suede

These are New In Box, never worn. *$40 shipped*.
=======================================================

Converse Jack Purcell sneakers
Size 9 D
Navy

These are also New In Box (well, I wore them once). *$20 shipped*.
=======================================================

Also selling...
A practically new J. Press OCBD w/ Flap Pocket
Size 15.5/34
Yellow

Bought this back in June but I just don't really like the flap pocket. The BB Slim Fit is the perfect OCBD for me. Don't let that stop you from getting this shirt for half price. *$30 shipped*.
=======================================================

Lands' End 2 Btn. Sack Herringbone Wool Sportcoat
Charcoal
Size *40R*

This coat is practically new and is USA-made. Very, very nice Trad essential. Measurements are as follows: 24.5" sleeve, 19.5" shoulder, 31" length (base of collar). *$30 shipped*.

PM me for pics and other questions. Still saving for that navy blazer!

TT:teacha:


----------



## TradTeacher

Well, that was fast! Press OCBD is sold, pending payment.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Danny

Ok, a few more things I found lurking in the archives. All prices include CONUS shipping.

A 'LEBOW CLOTHES for LORD AND TAYLOR' Tweed 3btn sportcoat. It's a blue/grey tweed seems to fit like a 39. Tan leather [?] elbow patches. Tan throat latch. Darted front, Patch pockets without flaps. Center hook vent. Here are the measurements: Shoulder to shoulder 18", Length 31.5", Sleeve length 23" [note this, it's short, but there is material to let back out]. $30

Next up, a tan corduroy 2btn sportcoat. 'BRADBURY CLOTHES' on the label. Seems like a 39 as well. Darted front, Patch pockets with flaps. Center hook vent. Here are the measurements: Shoulder to shoulder 17.5", Length 31.5", Sleeve length 24.5". $25

And next, if you have a son or are small, I found a similar tan corduroy sportcoat. Made by GANT. I don't know how to figure out what size this is. Darted front, Patch pockets with flaps. Center hook vent. Here are the measurements: Shoulder to shoulder 17", Length 29.5", Sleeve length 21". It seems to be a slightly larger sized coat that was tailored down to size. The sleeve buttons are tucked up under the cuffs. $25

Now a couple of pairs of khaki trousers. First a pair of BB in size 34/28 with french fly, plain front, side pockets 1.5" off seam, 1.5" cuffs. $15

Lastly a pair of USA made BERLE trousers in 33/30 with french fly, pleated front, side pockets on seam and 1.5" cuffs. This fabric is quite nice, the tailoring is nicer than the BB. $25

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/cef20b1373048

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/ce0ac21373049

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/178cee1373051

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/b230361373052

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/5fedce1373053

https://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/3c01e81373054


----------



## abc123

Gentlemen, I have a few nice items that for one reason or another have not worked out for me. My loss can be your gain. If there is any interest here, I'll put up pictures - just let me know via pm or in this thread. Prices may be slightly negotiable, but what doesn't sell here will probably go on Ebay for similar prices. Prices include shipping in the conus.

First up - a paif of brand new in box (first quality, just tried on at home) AE penny loafers. Burgundy shell cordovan, though they almost have more of a brown hue - really nice and a wardrobe staple. Size 10.5, same ones that are currently retailing for $475 and never really go on sale. I'm asking $300.

Second, a pair of , black pebble grain calfskin, 10.5D. Bought these on Ebay just recently, and they're a little small for me (I tend to fit between 10.5D and 10.5E, so I still think these are true to size). Would just like to recoup my cost plus shipping - $55.

J Crew white bucs, worn once for 2 hours, size 10, but they fit like a 10.5. Nice shoes, I just never really ended up wearing them. $25.

Tan BB calfskin belt strap, 1 inch wide, worn once. Same as this one here. I'd like $30.


----------



## nerdykarim

abc123 said:


> Tan BB calfskin belt strap, 1 inch wide, worn once. Same as this one here. I'd like $30.


What size is this? Thanks.


----------



## abc123

nerdykarim said:


> What size is this? Thanks.


Sorry for the oversight, its a 32.


----------



## Jolly Roger

*Brooks Charcoal Hvy. Weight Sack Suit 48R*

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal 3/2 Sack Suit, Tagged 48R*
Heavier weight wool for Fall/Winter

Chest: 50"
Shoulder: 20.5"
Overall Length: 33"

The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed, 42x29" (with some to let out in both dimensions).

Bottom front button on the jacket could stand to be rethreaded, but overall the suit is in excellent condition.

$70 shipped (or best offer).


----------



## JohnMS

*BB OCBD Yellow 16-33 ($15 shipped)*

BB OCBD -- Yellow, worn twice, 16-33. Asking $15 shipped to continental USA, payment via PayPal to confirmed continental USA address only. Other colors and sizes (16.5-32, 16-32) available. PM with any picture requests.


----------



## Georgia

I have a few items to offer:

* 1. Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan Oxfords 9 1/2 D*

These shoes are just a tad too big for me. The uppers are in EXCELLENT shape (a 9 out of 10), and the soles are in good shape. The inner markings are:

9 1/2 D 627604 21
93606 DG

Asking $100 shipped CONUS




* Next, 2 ties in PERFECT shape.

*$20 each shipped CONUS, or $35 for both:

1. Vineyard Vines Yellow tie with Lighthouses and sailboats:

2. H. Stockton silk Emblematic, tan with foxes:

* Finally, an EXCELLENT pair of Bill's M2P Pants. *

They are the heavy 8.5 oz twill; pleated, but not cuffed. The pants are marked a size 38, but have been taken in. The ACTUAL measurements are:
Waist: 36 inches
Inseam: 31 inches (these were JUST hemmed)
Outseam: 42 inches

Asking $30 shipped CONUS

Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## dandypauper

*I'd love to get in on this*

Not a purely trad guy, but I like trad, too.

41L is ideal, but 40L works, as does 42R, usually.
32/34 trousers
15.5x34 shirt
AE 10 3E on the 8 last fit great

Looking for blazer w/o brass buttons, sportcoats in colorful houndstooths and tweeds, club and colorful repp ties, club collar shirts, panamas (60 cm) and whatever else.

Matt


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> I have a few items to offer:
> 
> * 1. Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan Oxfords 9 1/2 D*
> 
> These shoes are just a tad too big for me. The uppers are in EXCELLENT shape (a 9 out of 10), and the soles are in good shape. The inner markings are:
> 
> 9 1/2 D 627604 21
> 93606 DG
> 
> Asking $100 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Next, 2 ties in PERFECT shape.
> 
> *$20 each shipped CONUS, or $35 for both:
> 
> 1. Vineyard Vines Yellow tie with Lighthouses and sailboats:
> 
> 2. H. Stockton silk Emblematic, tan with foxes:
> 
> * Finally, an EXCELLENT pair of Bill's M2P Pants. *
> 
> They are the heavy 8.5 oz twill; pleated, but not cuffed. The pants are marked a size 38, but have been taken in. The ACTUAL measurements are:
> Waist: 36 inches
> Inseam: 31 inches (these were JUST hemmed)
> Outseam: 42 inches
> 
> Asking $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested.


Well that was quick - the Foxy Tie has been sold pending payment.


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> I have a few items to offer:
> 
> * 1. Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan Oxfords 9 1/2 D*
> 
> These shoes are just a tad too big for me. The uppers are in EXCELLENT shape (a 9 out of 10), and the soles are in good shape. The inner markings are:
> 
> 9 1/2 D 627604 21
> 93606 DG
> 
> Asking $100 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested.


The Florsheims have been sold pending payment. The VV tie and the Bills are still available...


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> I have a few items to offer:
> 
> *Finally, an EXCELLENT pair of Bill's M2P Pants. *
> 
> They are the heavy 8.5 oz twill; pleated, but not cuffed. The pants are marked a size 38, but have been taken in. The ACTUAL measurements are:
> Waist: 36 inches
> Inseam: 31 inches (these were JUST hemmed)
> Outseam: 42 inches
> 
> Asking $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested.


...and the Bills have been sold pending payment. The VV tie is still available.


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> I have a few items to offer:
> 
> 1. Vineyard Vines Yellow tie with Lighthouses and sailboats:
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested.


The VV tie has been sold pending payment.


----------



## Patrick06790

Note: Alden and Bass loafers above now on eBay.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Clark Desert Boot 9.5 mediumToo long*

Too long, too wide (12 x 4.5"), wore them around the house for five minutes, stuck them in the closet and forgot about them. My incipient dementia is your gain. Zappo's has 'em for $93.75; you can have these for $65 shipped (in the continental US of A).

Send PM.


----------



## AlanC

^You and TradTeacher with your too big Clark's. *sigh*


----------



## Patrick06790

^Clark's to eBay.


----------



## Asterix

AlanC said:


> RL Polo full strap loafers, mocassin construction, bench made in Maine, *size 10D*
> 
> A few dings and an authentic Trad dog nibble, very little wear to the soles. Great knocking about shoes.
> 
> *$20 delivered*
> 
> Bench made in Maine:
> 
> Authentic Rover nibble:


^I have the same shoes in 12D but barely wear them since I'm mostly wearing brown shoes.


----------



## Joe Tradly

I ordered two of the Sierra Trading Post Southwick Douglas flannel navy blue pinstrip suits, and I'm keeping the 46. 

Anyone interested in the 44R?

$360 plus about $10 to ship to you. 

Goes back to STP this week. PM if interested. 

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

*Harris tweed winter coat - about a 40*

I'm tempted to take this to a tailor and see if it can be converted to a db tweed hunting jacket but...naaah.

Length from top of collar 43"; pit to pit 22"; sleeves a mere 23"; shoulders 18 1/4"

This thing is heavy; lining's all good, ditto pockets; it's really very nice. If it were just a little roomier I'd keep it, but as it is it's just too small.

And it's yours for $50 shipped CONUS. PM please.

(Pardon the "Flusser on the street" impersonation)


----------



## AlanC

Asterix said:


> ^I have the same shoes in 12D but barely wear them since I'm mostly wearing brown shoes.


What did they retail for?

There wasn't any interest here so I gave them to my Dad as knocking about shoes. He cares at least a negative 10 about clothes at all, but appreciates anything that's free (although he had just bought my lunch :biggrin2


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers 'Knitted in England', wool cardigan
Size L, measures 26" pit to pit
Wool cardigans retail for $148 on the Brooks website, made who knows where
This one is yours for *$35 delivered*


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Still have two pair of shoes for sale:
> 
> Clarks Desert Boots
> Size 9.5 D
> Chocolate Brown suede
> 
> These are New In Box, never worn. *$40 shipped*.
> =======================================================
> 
> Converse Jack Purcell sneakers
> Size 9 D
> Navy
> 
> These are also New In Box (well, I wore them once). *$20 shipped*.
> ==============================================
> Lands' End 2 Btn. Sack Herringbone Wool Sportcoat
> Charcoal
> Size *40R*
> 
> This coat is practically new and is USA-made. Very, very nice Trad essential. Measurements are as follows: 24.5" sleeve, 19.5" shoulder, 31" length (base of collar). *$30 shipped*.
> 
> PM me for pics and other questions. Still saving for that navy blazer!
> 
> TT:teacha:


Just a bump for these items. I'll knock $5 off each one as well...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck

Anyone trying to get rid of some 43R jackets? I got a fever and the only prescription is more jackets


----------



## vwguy

Duck said:


> Anyone trying to get rid of some 43R jackets? I got a fever and the only prescription is more jackets


More cowbell isn't working for you 

Brian


----------



## Duck

vwguy said:


> More cowbell isn't working for you
> 
> Brian


Been trying all month, no help yet.


----------



## AlanC

*Cords, cords and more cords!!*

First up are three pairs of *Corbin* cords, plain front in different colors, made in USA.

Measurements:
Tan: 35 x 30.75 (+2.75, no cuffs)--*SOLD*
Brown: 35 x 31.75
Maize: 34.5 x 31.25

$20/ea; two for $35, Paypal please

*Orvis* plain front cords with leather trim at the pockets, made in USA
Tagged a size 38. Measures to: 38 x 30.75 (+2.5", no cuffs)
Orvis cords start at $100 and go up from there. It's unlikely any of their current offerings are USA made.

$25 delivered

*Brooks Brothers*, double-reverse pleats, made in USA
These are the dry clean 100% cotton 'dress' cords that have retailed for ~$120 in the past. They have a dry cleaning tag on the back of a pocket on the interior of the trousers. You have to look to find it, and it in no way affects the trousers wearability.
Tagged a 37, they measure 37 x 33.25 with very small cuffs

$25 delivered

Please keep in mind that cords are heavy and aren't particularly cheap to ship.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Duck said:


> Anyone trying to get rid of some 43R jackets? I got a fever and the only prescription is more jackets


You no likey? It fits like a 43R. I can't get rid of this thing! It's such a nice coat!


----------



## Duck

Joe Tradly said:


> You no likey? It fits like a 43R. I can't get rid of this thing! It's such a nice coat!


I can't see the picture? Is it just me?


----------



## AlanC

^ I can see it (camel hair 3/2 sack with patch and flap pockets). It's very nice--buy it!


----------



## Duck

JT can you send me a link?


----------



## Joe Tradly

Joe Tradly said:


> *Camelhair Sack Jacket (44R)*
> 
> Another that was just a touch too tight for me (thus I remain in search of the classic camelhair sack). This is soft and beautiful, and actually has a subtle herringbone pattern to it. Three button sack, center hook vent, no darts, soft shoulder.
> 
> $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Marked size: 44R
> Chest: 47" (a tad tight on me, so I would think perfect for a 43)
> Sleeve: 24 ½" (2" extra)
> Length: 29 ½"


How about this one?

Special deal for you, duck. $30.

JB


----------



## Duck

Joe Tradly said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Special deal for you, duck. $30.
> 
> JB


Done.

PM sent.

Edit: You are welcome by my fire anytime.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Duck said:


> Done.
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> Edit: You are welcome by my fire anytime.


Making the world go 'round.

If I had a fireplace, you'd be welcome by it, too.

JB


----------



## Duck

That was the quickest shopping experience of my life. The entire browsing and purchasing took less than three minutes.


----------



## browning806

Beat me to it Duck!


----------



## browning806

PM sent on B2 Cords.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> That was the quickest shopping experience of my life. The entire browsing and purchasing took less than three minutes.


I hope you are feeling better


----------



## TradTeacher

Purcells have been "sold"...Thanks, Alan

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> I hope you are feeling better


Thank you Uncle. I pick them up tonight.


----------



## Duck

Oh, one more thing. Does anyone have an ascot laying around that they don't wear and willing to part with? I need one for the holidays and I would rather not pay full price for one.

Send me a PM if you do or are just concerned


----------



## JordanW

JordanW said:


> Hey guys. Here are a few leftover CCC suits. Please PM if interested.*
> 
> Charcoal wool/poly blend in 41S SOLD
> 
> $30 Shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Olive cotton blend - 52XL
> 
> $30 Shipped
> 
> Khaki 3 piece, very heavy wool/poly blend, Southwick Warwick in 36R
> 
> $30 Shipped SOLD
> 
> *
> * L. L. Bean Barn **Jacket **Greenish Brown Size Large
> 
> - Two Small Holes in Lining Under the Right Cuff. Otherwise, perfect condition.
> 
> $25 Shipped
> 
> *


Thanks to the gentleman who grabbed the khaki 3-piece and the charcoal suit!

The barn jacket and the olive suit are still available.


----------



## AldenPyle

Duck said:


> Oh, one more thing. Does anyone have an ascot laying around that they don't wear and willing to part with? I need one for the holidays and I would rather not pay full price for one.
> 
> Send me a PM if you do or are just concerned


ArmyHardHat has some


----------



## Georgia

*Allen Edmonds Park Avenue Shoes 10 C*

Hello Everyone - I have a great pair of black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues for sale. They are a 10 C, and are in EXCELLENT shape. They are 1/2 size too big for me, so I only wore them ~10 times. *Asking $80 shipped* *CONUS* - please PM if interested.


----------



## TradTeacher

For Sale:
Brooks Brothers Tropical Wool Dress Trousers
Loro Piana Italian wool
Tan (view them here)
35x32 hemmed

These are *New With Tags* and retail for $178 in the store. Very, very nice. Get them here for a fraction of retail...

*$50 shipped*

PM me for pics.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Orgetorix

*Alden Burgundy Tassel Loafers, 12D*

SOLD pending payment--Alden 663 burgundy calfskin tassel loafers, size 12D. Uppers are in good condition with one or two _very_ small nicks in the toe; soles are worn but solid with no soft spots.

Alden sells these for $345 new; you can have them for a fraction of that at $50 shipped in the CONUS. Trees not included. Paypal, please. PM me if interested.


----------



## Northeastern

^Great deal, why was I cursed with 8D feet?


----------



## Duck

Northeastern said:


> ^Great deal, why was I cursed with 8D feet?


Could you wear a few pair of socks?


----------



## Northeastern

Duck said:


> Could you wear a few pair of socks?


I think it would take more than a few pair to go 4 sizes up. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm getting in my car and driving as fast as I can to the nearest sock selling establishment...


----------



## Orgetorix

Northeastern said:


> I think it would take more than a few pair to go 4 sizes up. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm getting in my car and driving as fast as I can to the nearest sock selling establishment...


Buy the loafers and I'll throw in some socks for free. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix

*Florsheim Imperial Tan Longwings, 12D*

Florsheim Imperial tan scotchgrain longwings, size 12D. Uppers are in excellent condition with a bit of black edge dressing near the toe of each shoe, which should come off easily with some acetone. Double soles show a bit of wear, but are still in excellent condition and rock-solid. Great shoes--they literally don't make 'em like this anymore!

A in comparable condition recently sold on Ebay for over $70 plus shipping. I'm asking just $55 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal, please. PM me if interested.





































Black on the toe of the left shoe. The right one is even more faint.


----------



## AlanC

^A lucky day for some Trad with a 12D foot.


----------



## paper clip

AlanC said:


> ^A lucky day for some Trad with a 12D foot.


True dat. That's half-way to a trad shoe grand slam right there! I'd vote a black AE Park Ave. and #8 shell LHS as the other 2 necessaries.


----------



## Georgia

These black AE Park Avenues aren't a size 12, but a 10 C...still available:



Georgia said:


> Hello Everyone - I have a great pair of black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues for sale. They are a 10 C, and are in EXCELLENT shape. They are 1/2 size too big for me, so I only wore them ~10 times. *Asking $80 shipped* *CONUS* - please PM if interested.


----------



## TMMKC

AlanC said:


> ^A lucky day for some Trad with a 12D foot.


Some days (like today) I wish I had slightly bigger feet! I wear 11Ds and rarely see that size come up on AAAC.

Maybe I should take Duck's advice and start wearing more sock layers!


----------



## AlanC

Georgia said:


> These black AE Park Avenues aren't a size 12, but a 10 C...still available:


I wear my black PAs all the time. You might lure Patrick in with those, but I figure he's already got some.


----------



## vwguy

I've been looking for some nice Park Aves, but I think those would be too long and narrow for me.

Brian


----------



## Asterix

AlanC said:


> What did they retail for?
> 
> There wasn't any interest here so I gave them to my Dad as knocking about shoes. He cares at least a negative 10 about clothes at all, but appreciates anything that's free (although he had just bought my lunch :biggrin2


I got them off eBay NIB for about $100


----------



## mainy

Super duper tradly east coastish WASPy Golden Retriever tie. I will keep this if nobody wants it. Otherwise, first $22 paypal'ed to [email protected] gets this mailed to their door.


----------



## WingtipTom

*Two pairs of shoes for sale*

I have 2 pairs of shoes up for sale that a friend would like to sell. I gave them a spit-shine job prior to taking pics. Here is the info I have on them...

* Florsheim plain toe blucher oxford in black shell cordovan, size 9C.* The uppers and soles are in good shape. (see photos!)
The inner markings are as follows:
"Florsheim Imperial" label
9 C 661666 15
92650 AKF




























Shoe trees not included. Asking $98 shipped within CONUS. Paypal preferred! PM if interested.

******​*
Alden black calf boot size 9C on the Trubalance last.* The boots have been worn about ten times and were purchased one year ago, however they are a little too big. The uppers and soles are in excellent shape. (see photos!)




























Asking $125 shipped within CONUS. Paypal preferred! PM if interested.


----------



## Orgetorix

*AE Westgate wholecuts, 11.5C*

SOLD pending payment.

Not trad, but maybe someone will be interested...

I have had these Allen-Edmonds Westgates in my closet for a while now, but I've become convinced they just don't fit me well enough to justify keeping them. I bought them almost-new on Ebay about a year ago and have only worn them 12-15 times since then because of the fit.

They were originally Brandy in color, though I have done some slight antiquing on the toes and heels to try and darken the color a bit. The edge dressing on the soles was darkened to brown by the previous owner. If you don't like the antiquing you can easily strip them back to plain brandy with some acetone, but I love the way they look now and I think the color is much more interesting than it was when I got them.

Size is 11.5C, on the 8 last. Condition is excellent--very minor creasing on the uppers, no breakdown at the heel, soles in great condition. The laces still even have the stiff, waxy feel that new AE laces have. I have put moleskin pads in the heels to try and improve the fit, but they can easily be removed.

I'm asking $75 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal. PM me if interested or with questions.


----------



## Muppet

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim Imperial tan scotchgrain longwings, size 12D. Uppers are in excellent condition with a bit of black edge dressing near the toe of each shoe, which should come off easily with some acetone. Double soles show a bit of wear, but are still in excellent condition and rock-solid. Great shoes--they literally don't make 'em like this anymore!
> 
> A in comparable condition recently sold on Ebay for over $70 plus shipping. I'm asking just $55 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal, please. PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black on the toe of the left shoe. The right one is even more faint.


I am still waiting for the delivery of those. Maybe today. Hope they are closer to the color in your post? I thought $70 was a deal 55 shipped is great.


----------



## Orgetorix

Muppet said:


> I am still waiting for the delivery of those. Maybe today. Hope they are closer to the color in your post? I thought $70 was a deal 55 shipped is great.


AFAIK, color was pretty consistent across Florsheim's tan scotch grain offerings. I've seen three or four pairs like this and haven't noticed much color difference.


----------



## Orgetorix

*More Florsheim Imperial Longwings, 11B*

For the trad with a long and narrow foot, I have another pair of Florsheim Imperial tan scotch grain longwings. I had hoped these would stretch to fit me, but they're just too narrow for my feet. These are size 11B.

They have more wear on the uppers than the 12Ds listed earlier, with more creasing and scuffs on the toes, as well as more antique-type darkening in the brogueing and in the grain. Still in solid condition, though--these are nearly indestructible shoes, and if they fit me I'd be keeping them. Soles are solid with no soft spots, though the heel has been replaced with a rubber toplift instead of the original all-leather heel. I think I actually prefer the rubber heel, as I find the all-leather ones too slick.

Asking $55 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal. PM me with questions or if interested.


----------



## spinlps

For those in the greater Wilmington, DE area, the Goodwill in Newark off East Main (? whatever 273 turns into when driving into town) has four BB sack jackets in what I would guess to be 42ish, plus or minus a size. Brown tweed, grey herringbone, and two navy blazers, one of which is a Golden Fleece. Good luck.


----------



## AlanC

Surely someone can use a high quality cardigan and cords as the cool winds begin to blow. I'm open to offers, particularly on multiple items. These items will be finding their way to ebay soon.



AlanC said:


> *SOLD*--Brooks Brothers 'Knitted in England', wool cardigan
> Size L, measures 26" pit to pit
> Wool cardigans retail for $148 on the Brooks website, made who knows where
> This one is yours for *$35 delivered*





AlanC said:


> First up are three pairs of *Corbin* cords, plain front in different colors, made in USA.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tan: 35 x 30.75 (+2.75, no cuffs)--*Tan is SOLD*
> *Brown:* 35 x 31.75
> *Maize:* 34.5 x 31.25
> 
> $20/ea; two for $35, Paypal please
> 
> *Orvis* plain front cords with leather trim at the pockets, made in USA
> Tagged a size 38. Measures to: 38 x 30.75 (+2.5", no cuffs)
> Orvis cords start at $100 and go up from there. It's unlikely any of their current offerings are USA made.
> 
> $25 delivered
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*, double-reverse pleats, made in USA
> These are the dry clean 100% cotton 'dress' cords that have retailed for ~$120 in the past. They have a dry cleaning tag on the back of a pocket on the interior of the trousers. You have to look to find it, and it in no way affects the trousers wearability.
> Tagged a 37, they measure 37 x 33.25 with very small cuffs
> 
> $25 delivered
> 
> Please keep in mind that cords are heavy and aren't particularly cheap to ship.


----------



## Duck

J. Press blazer. Made in the USA. Pic shows true color. 3 - 2 roll. Fits about a 42R. Can't find a marked size though. Unmarked interior name/date label. Small mark on bottom, can easily be removed by drycleaning or maybe with some tide spot clean. Asking $40 shipped

Measurements:

Chest: 21.5"
Sleeves: 23" with about 1 1/4" to let out
Length: 33"
Shoulders: 19"



























Also, that is not my bed spread.


----------



## Mark Moes

Doctor Damage said:


> I am offering _gratis_ one (1) pair of SAS "classic" penny loafers in black calfskin, size 12M (aka "D" width). These are made in the USA. They are brand-new and have _never_ been worn. They have a great padded insole which is very comfy and supportive, as one might expect from a company that makes orthopedic & work shoes. The leather is very shiny, almost a gloss, but I know from experience that regular use of shoe cream will take away the gloss and give a nice appearance. These shoes are very solid construction, with a rubber toplift on a leather heel stack. The quality of the leather on the sole is absolutely outstanding, equivalent to much more expensive shoes.
> 
> I do not have access to a camera right now, so here's a photo of a pair in burgundy. Mine are _black_, but are identical to the ones below.
> 
> First serious PM gets the shoes. I am sending these free, so I would prefer to send them to one of our older members (no offense to anyone new...). I will ship to anywhere in Canada and the continental US states by regular Canada Post.
> 
> I am moving these on since they are too long for me. I bought them as a brain fart, when I should have bought 11.5M or maybe 11W. My loss is your gain. (Eventually, I'll probably buy another pair as I do really like these shoes, but the SAS store is on the east side of Toronto and traffic is a nightmare to visit the store.)
> 
> DocD


Strange, I was looking to BUY that exact pair of shoes online (I wear 12D) when I came across your offer. I own a pair of them in cordovan, but sometimes I need black. I must confess that I just joined AskAndy now, in order to see whether someone else wants them or I have gotten lucky. All best.


----------



## Mujib

Greetings,

Anyone have a Polo Rugby style (3-2, narrow lapels) tweed jacket, new or used, for sale?

Where can I purchase something like this?


----------



## Untilted

Mujib said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Anyone have a Polo Rugby style (3-2, narrow lapels) tweed jacket, new or used, for sale?
> 
> Where can I purchase something like this?


A Rugby RL store? They are having a 40% sale.


----------



## A.Squire

Duck said:


> J. Press blazer. Made in the USA. Pic shows true color. 3 - 2 roll. Fits about a 42R. Can't find a marked size though. Unmarked interior name/date label. Small mark on bottom, can easily be removed by drycleaning or maybe with some tide spot clean. Asking $40 shipped
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 23" with about 1 1/4" to let out
> Length: 33"
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that is not my bed spread.


Kyoto will satisfy a Fuji-sized appetite for the classic *Japanese* aesthetic--Looks like the lost and found in a Japanese pleasure house.


----------



## spinlps

*For Small Footed St. Louisans....*

The NJWC shop an Olive East of 170 is an AAAT Shoe Emporium for the small, narrow footed. 10 - 15 pairs of old NOS J&M Aristocraft / Crown Aristocraft, Church's Custom and Premium Grade, Bass, etc... Wingtips, Pennies, Tassel Loafers - The Works. All sized 9 - 9.5 in narrow B & C widths and priced from $20 - $40.


----------



## Georgia

Bump for a price reduction - $70 shipped CONUS.



Georgia said:


> Hello Everyone - I have a great pair of black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues for sale. They are a 10 C, and are in EXCELLENT shape. They are 1/2 size too big for me, so I only wore them ~10 times. Please PM if interested.


----------



## DavidW

*J Press OCBD*

New, never worn, but washed for shrinkage, blue with flap pocket, 15-32.
Shrunk a little too much for me so I'll go up another half size. $48.00 shipped ConUS.

David


----------



## WingtipTom

WingtipTom said:


> I have 2 pairs of shoes up for sale that a friend would like to sell. I gave them a spit-shine job prior to taking pics. Here is the info I have on them...
> 
> * Florsheim plain toe blucher oxford in black shell cordovan, size 9C.* The uppers and soles are in good shape. (see photos!)
> The inner markings are as follows:
> "Florsheim Imperial" label
> 9 C 661666 15
> 92650 AKF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ***PRICE REDUCED TO $78 SHIPPED WITHIN CONUS! Paypal preferred...PM if interested****
> 
> ******​*
> Alden black calf boot size 9C on the Trubalance last.* The boots have been worn about ten times and were purchased one year ago, however they are a little too big. The uppers and soles are in excellent shape. (see photos!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****PRICE REDUCED TO $105 SHIPPED WITHIN CONUS! Paypal preferred...PM if interested****


(see price reductions)


----------



## nerdykarim

9A weejun loafers. Much nicer than any weejuns I've seen.








eBay seller described them as 9D, but they're clearly a 9A. 

Asking $45 shipped.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those SAS penny loafers I offered (size 12D) have gone to one of our members. So thanks -- and sorry -- to those others who expressed interest.

DocD


----------



## tripreed

NWT Polo RL fair isle sweater, size L, but I would mark it M

I bought this sweater on Ebay a few weeks ago, but it just doesn't fit well. It is a tagged as a large, but the chest measurement is 44", and there is little stretch. Therefore, I wouldn't recommend this sweater for anyone over a 43" chest. Here are some pictures from the Ebay auction.







I won it for $46, but I'm offering it for $40 shipped (with USPS). I would also be interested in trades on other fair isle sweaters or shetland sweaters.


----------



## Orgetorix

SOLD pending payment.



Orgetorix said:


> For the trad with a long and narrow foot, I have another pair of Florsheim Imperial tan scotch grain longwings. I had hoped these would stretch to fit me, but they're just too narrow for my feet. These are size 11B.
> 
> They have more wear on the uppers than the 12Ds listed earlier, with more creasing and scuffs on the toes, as well as more antique-type darkening in the brogueing and in the grain. Still in solid condition, though--these are nearly indestructible shoes, and if they fit me I'd be keeping them. Soles are solid with no soft spots, though the heel has been replaced with a rubber toplift instead of the original all-leather heel. I think I actually prefer the rubber heel, as I find the all-leather ones too slick.
> 
> Asking $55 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal. PM me with questions or if interested.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00503.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00506.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00507.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00508.jpg


----------



## Georgia

These AEs have been sold.



Georgia said:


> Bump for a price reduction - $70 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Untilted

*Harris Tweed 37 or 38*

Gorgeous Blue/Grey Herringbone 3-buttons rolled to 2 Harris Tweed sack sport coat, About 37/38 R/S

-*Fully canvassed*
-Leather buttons
-Soft shoulders and soft lapel rolls
-Patch and flap side pockets
-Single Vent
-Made in U.S.A.

Measurements:

Chest circumference: 41 inches
Shoulder to shoulder: 18 inches
Jacket length from BOTTOM of the collar: 29 inches
Sleeve length from shoulder: 24 inches, with 1 inch to let out

Paypal 60 dollars shipped CONUS.

Interested in trading too (36/37 Short tweeds)


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> This is a Samuelsohn mid-gray herringbone suit with alternating black and white pinstripes. Jacket is SB notch lapel, 2B, darted, with a back center vent. Pants are pleated and cuffed. Fabric is a very nice moderately heavy-weight worsted with a soft, slightly flannel-y finish. It drapes and looks fantastic. It's in excellent condition; no rips, tears, holes, stains, smells, or anything.
> 
> I estimate size as 42R-43R; see measurements below for specifics. Asking $75 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 43"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"
> Sleeve length: 25.25"
> 
> Trouser waist: 38"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> 
> PM me if interested. I can take more photos or measurements if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True color is just a bit darker than what you see in this last picture.


This suit still available; price dropped to $65 shipped.

Edit: here's a quick snap that should illustrate the line of the shoulders.


----------



## AlanC

^Samuelsohn makes fantastic stuff. Somebody should jump on that one.


----------



## Bob_Brooks

*Hamilton Pearl Harbor Khaki Field Watch*

Sold Pending Payment

I thought I would give the Ask Andy patrons first crack at this, Hamilton Pearl Harbor Khaki Field Watch.

Pearl Harbor edition by Hamilton has luminous hands and markers, date display, water resistant to 50 meters. Hamilton Special Pearl Harbor Edition Watch Originated from the actual Hamilton infantry watch used throughout WWII. Black Dial, Black and Green Interchangeable Canvas Straps. I am also including the ribbon band shown in the pic.
The watch is like new as I wore it maybe two or three times.
Sorry about the picture quality.

I am looking to get $125 shipped conus (paypal) This is less than I paid, this watch goes in the $200's and up most places.

https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0180iz0.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

Bob - I'm really interested in the watch, can you post a picture of it on your wrist to get an idea of its size.


----------



## Untilted

Untilted said:


> Gorgeous Blue/Grey Herringbone 3-buttons rolled to 2 Harris Tweed sack sport coat, About 37/38 R/S


SOLD!!


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm going to be cleaning the closets the next few weeks of stuff I bought before I knew any better - lots of 42R American Boardroom stuff - perfectly decent, but too boxy or too much shoulder or whatever. Pleats, darts, etc. It's really eBay material, more so than this thread. However...

If you're in the 42-43R, 36 X 30 range and in the market for some rather square-looking dark suits drop me a line and we'll take it from there. I'd rather move things quickly and informally than go through the whole eBay hassle.

Selah

P


----------



## AlanC

The cords below are now on ebay.



AlanC said:


> *Orvis* plain front cords with leather trim at the pockets, made in USA
> Tagged a size 38. Measures to: 38 x 30.75 (+2.5", no cuffs)
> Orvis cords start at $100 and go up from there. It's unlikely any of their current offerings are USA made.
> 
> $25 delivered
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*, double-reverse pleats, made in USA
> These are the dry clean 100% cotton 'dress' cords that have retailed for ~$120 in the past. They have a dry cleaning tag on the back of a pocket on the interior of the trousers. You have to look to find it, and it in no way affects the trousers wearability.
> Tagged a 37, they measure 37 x 33.25 with very small cuffs
> 
> $25 delivered


----------



## AlanC

Very good condition Allen Edmonds MacNeil longwings in brown pebble grain, the AE version of the Florsheim Kenmoore. AE doesn't make the MacNeil in this leather anymore, but MacNeils currently sell for $315.

There is plenty of wear left in the soles and heels. There are a couple of minor knicks/scuffs on the toes.

*Size 8C*

Yours for *$55 delivered*, Paypal please. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## xragman

*Gloverall tartaneer*

I have a 42 Gloverall Tartaneer. Just back from the cleaners. Make me an offer. I will send it for that plus shipping. It is tan with a plaid lining.


----------



## BPanicola

*FS: Allen Edmonds Dryden (NIB), Byron, Delray, Wilbert, Cameron, Lloyd*

I am selling a number of AE shoes I have bought during my learning process of AE shoes and the different fits of the last. Unfortunately these do not fit me. The shoe trees are not included with any of the shoes.

Here are the shoes together:

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0002hp6.jpg

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0001fu4.jpg

Dryden Size 8EEE. Price $92.00 shipped CONUS.
This model hit ebay on GVH recently. This last does not work for me. I can return them to receive my bid price back but have to eat the shipping so I figured I'd see if anybody here wants them. The BIN price is about $130 and they are going for $88 to $103 on the auctions I have watched.

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0003sh1.jpg

Delray 8EEE. Price $65 shipped CONUS. These shoes is on the #8 last and fit a half size larger. I just bought a pair of Westgates on the #8 last in 7 1/2 EEE and they fit better.

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0007cm8.jpg

Byron 8E Price $65 shipped CONUS. Since my pair in 8EEE fit fairly comfortable I though I could get away with this size.

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0006xb5.jpg

Wilbert 8 1/2 D. Price $55 shipped CONUS.

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0010tq0.jpg

Lloyd 8 1/2 E Price $30 shipped CONUS.

https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0008nz3.jpg

Cameron 7 1/2 EEE. Price $20 shipped CONUS. This pair had been resoled with Vibram soles.

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0019ea0.jpg

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0020it8.jpg

Contact me with any questions or if you want more pictures.


----------



## Sweetness

Gucci Bit-Loafers
Black Size 11 D
Lightly Worn

Retail: $395

Price: $75 + ($5 shipping) = $80

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0525xo2.jpg

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0527rm2.jpg

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0536zf6.jpg

https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0543gv7.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*J Press 40 R (or so) grey h-bone sack*

You need this tweed. I bought it off "Joel Cairo" from SF a while back and have come to the reluctant conclusion that either it needs to grow or I must shrink (see photo).

My corpulence is your gain. Shoulders 18 3/4 inches; sleeves 24; 21 pit-to-pit; 32 inches from top of collar, including a 10-inch hooked vent. Lined. Nice. Warm. Vent photo is best rendition of color.

I'd like to recoup my investment, which was $80 shipped CONUS. Send PM.


----------



## Untilted

Patrick, that shirt has a nice collar roll. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> Patrick, that shirt has a nice collar roll. Where did you get it from?


Gulps...BB outlet...non-iron...averaged sleeves...gulp


----------



## browning806

*Four LLB Shirts*

*Condition:* Great condition as I did not wear them much, they are too big for me now.

* Size:* XL - 46-48" chest

* Colors: *Yellow, Cream/Olive, Purple, Dark Russet, Cream/Burgundy

I will do these for *$15 each shipped conus or $50 for all four them. *

The yellow shirt is *free *to the first buyer as it has a 2 inch long vertical tear on the lower portion of the rear shirttail. It was previously patched with an iron-on application but came off in the wash.

I have close up pics if needed.


----------



## TMMKC

Sweetness said:


> Gucci Bit-Loafers
> Black Size 11 D
> Lightly Worn
> 
> Retail: $395
> 
> Price: $75 + ($5 shipping) = $80


I am soooo tempted...my size too. It's not quite the style I am looking for. Is that the one-piece bit model? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## AlanC

LL Bean blue OCBD with flap pocket, 16 x 34
$20 delivered, Paypal

pic in the morning


----------



## WingtipTom

*Reposting one last time - PRICES REDUCED AGAIN!
*******​*Florsheim plain toe blucher oxford in black shell cordovan, size 9C.* The uppers and soles are in good shape. (see photos!)
The inner markings are as follows:
"Florsheim Imperial" label
9 C 661666 15
92650 AKF



























*
 ***PRICE REDUCED TO $68 SHIPPED WITHIN CONUS! Paypal preferred...PM if interested****

******​*
Alden black calf boot size 9C on the Trubalance last.* The boots have been worn about ten times and were purchased one year ago, however they are a little too big. The uppers and soles are in excellent shape. (see photos!)




























****PRICE REDUCED TO $95 SHIPPED WITHIN CONUS! Paypal preferred...PM if interested****


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> For Sale:
> Brooks Brothers Tropical Wool Dress Trousers
> Loro Piana Italian wool
> Tan (view them here)
> 35x32 hemmed
> 
> These are *New With Tags* and retail for $178 in the store. Very, very nice. Get them here for a fraction of retail...
> 
> *$50 shipped*
> 
> PM me for pics.
> 
> TT:teacha:


A bump for these and now reduced to *$40 shipped*.

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

*And here are the pics...*

*ON HOLD*



AlanC said:


> LL Bean blue OCBD with flap pocket, 16 x 34
> $20 delivered, Paypal


----------



## JohnMS

*FS: Loden cloth sportscoat size 39, two button, center vent, loden color*

I cross-posted this on the sales forum:

I purchased the following sportscoat from Lands' End a number of years ago, back when they took a little more care in their construction. The cloth on this sportcoat is Loden cloth from Tiroler Loden of Austria. Jacket is made in the USA. Features and measurements of the jacket are as follows:

100% bemberg lining (grayish-tan color)
three interior pockets
size 39 regular
center vent
pockets still sewn shut on jacket
two-button coat (it is darted)
beautiful cloth
four buttons on sleeves

Chest: 42.25 inches
Waist: 41.5 (measured across top button)
Back down: 30.5 from bottom of collar, 31 7/8 from top of collar
Sleeves: About 24 inches with an inch or more to let down
Shoulder: Measuring 19 inches straight across from top of each sleeve head

Asking $30 shipped within the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only to a confirmed USA address.

Please PM me with any questions as needed. Color in first picture is most accurate, a true loden color.


----------



## zarathustra

Whoa... oh how i wished that jacket were my size.


----------



## tripreed

tripreed said:


> NWT Polo RL fair isle sweater, size L, but I would mark it M
> 
> I bought this sweater on Ebay a few weeks ago, but it just doesn't fit well. It is a tagged as a large, but the chest measurement is 44", and there is little stretch. Therefore, I wouldn't recommend this sweater for anyone over a 43" chest. Here are some pictures from the Ebay auction.
> 
> I won it for $46, but I'm offering it for $40 shipped (with USPS). I would also be interested in trades on other fair isle sweaters or shetland sweaters.


This sweater is SOLD


----------



## JohnMS

*FS: Brooks Brothers shirts 16-32/33, pink ocbd non-iron, blue broadcloth non-iron*

I purchased the following two shirts a number of months back and they don't fit. I need a bigger collar. Both shirts are non-iron. The pink shirt is an oxford cloth shirt and the blue more of a broadcloth. Both shirts are size 16-32/33 (average sleeve length).

Asking $10 shipped per shirt to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal to a confirmed USA address. Please PM me with any questions.

Shirts have no signs of wear on collar edges or cuffs.


----------



## DavidW

I know I'm not the only small guy out there! Surely someone would like a new Press shirt.


----------



## DavidW

*J Press OCBD*



DavidW said:


> New, never worn, but washed for shrinkage, blue with flap pocket, 15-32.
> Shrunk a little too much for me so I'll go up another half size. $48.00 shipped ConUS.
> 
> David


My apologies, I need to perfect my posting. My previous post was with regard to this.
David


----------



## spinlps

*Tweed Olive Herringbone Shooting Jacket*

*Sold - Pending Payment. Thanks!*

Threadneedle Street for Boyd's marked 43L and does not appear to have been altered. Tagged 100% Virgin Wool. Jacket is 3r2 and darted, has three bellows pockets and the swing action back. It is fully lined in front, only one quarter lined in back and has fully lined sleeves.

Jacket length from bottom of collar: 32"
Shoulder seam to seam: 19"
Chest: 45" (22.5 x 2)
Sleeve from Shoulder: 25"

The sleeve button pic is the truest representation of jacket color in direct sunlight.

Asking $35 shipped in CONUSA. PayPal payment.


----------



## zarathustra

spinlps said:


> Threadneedle Street for Boyd's marked 43L and does not appear to have been altered. Tagged 100% Virgin Wool. Jacket is 3r2 and darted, has three bellows pockets and the swing action back. It is fully lined in front, only one quarter lined in back and has fully lined sleeves.
> More pics to follow. Asking $35 shipped in CONUSA. PayPal payment.


can you post measurements... specifically shoulder and length from bottom of collar?


----------



## spinlps

zarathustra said:


> can you post measurements... specifically shoulder and length from bottom of collar?


Done.


----------



## TMMKC

Several items for sale. PM me if you are interested. Checks only.

Bills Khakis: Forward pleat, tan, 34x32 (ish), some VERY slight wear but in fantastic condition. $25



















Ralph Laren Polo cream wool tennis/cricket sweater vest: Large, navy/yellow stripe, excellent condition. $40










Roundtree & York (Dillards house brand) black wide-whale, pleated cords: 34x32, good condition: $15










St. John's Bay (JC Penney house brand) flat front twill shorts: Tan, good condition, not worn much, 34-inch waist: $10










Old Navy chinos: 34x32, light tan, excellent shape, very casual: $15


----------



## Orgetorix

*Jos. A. Banks tweed sack, 40R*

Older JAB black/white herringbone Shetland tweed sack jacket. 3/2, undarted, center vent, natural shoulders, 2 spaced buttons on each sleeve. A classic Trad jacket in excellent condition with no holes, tears, stains, etc.

Size estimated as 40R; see measurements for specifics.
Chest: 44"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 19"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"
Sleeves: 23.25"

$40 shipped in CONUS, Paypal. PM me if interested.


----------



## Mujib

JohnMS said:


> I purchased the following two shirts a number of months back and they don't fit. I need a bigger collar. Both shirts are non-iron. The pink shirt is an oxford cloth shirt and the blue more of a broadcloth. Both shirts are size 16-32/33 (average sleeve length).
> 
> Asking $10 shipped per shirt to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal to a confirmed USA address. Please PM me with any questions.
> 
> Shirts have no signs of wear on collar edges or cuffs.


PM sent.


----------



## A.Squire

TMMKC said:


> Several items for sale. PM me if you are interested. Checks only.
> 
> Ralph Laren Polo cream wool tennis/cricket sweater vest: Large, navy/yellow stripe, excellent condition. $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote/TMMKC]
> 
> Oh goodness, now that's cute. I'd be happy to take this if MSNBC doesn't want it> :icon_smile:
> 
> *let me know if no one responds--I have so much already.
> 
> **Oh what the_________, I'll take the vest if the rug is promised.


----------



## spielerman

JohnMS said:


> I cross-posted this on the sales forum:
> 
> I purchased the following sportscoat from Lands' End a number of years ago, back when they took a little more care in their construction. The cloth on this sportcoat is Loden cloth from Tiroler Loden of Austria. Jacket is made in the USA. Features and measurements of the jacket are as follows:
> 
> 100% bemberg lining (grayish-tan color)
> three interior pockets
> size 39 regular
> center vent
> pockets still sewn shut on jacket
> two-button coat (it is darted)
> beautiful cloth
> four buttons on sleeves
> 
> Chest: 42.25 inches
> Waist: 41.5 (measured across top button)
> Back down: 30.5 from bottom of collar, 31 7/8 from top of collar
> Sleeves: About 24 inches with an inch or more to let down
> Shoulder: Measuring 19 inches straight across from top of each sleeve head
> 
> Asking $30 shipped within the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only to a confirmed USA address.
> 
> Please PM me with any questions as needed. Color in first picture is most accurate, a true loden color.


darted or undarted?


----------



## AlanC

spinlps said:


> Threadneedle Street for Boyd's...




I might not be able to resist that if it were my size. :aportnoy:


----------



## spinlps

*Ties Group One*

*Repp Sold. Plaid Sold Pending Payment. Thanks!*

Ties - $10 each ppd in CONUSA. Paypal payment please.

Left: Just in time for the holidays, a Red / Green / White tartan plaid by Gant for Boyd's. Gant tag is semi-detached. Tape courtesy of Village Thrift. Viyella fabric 55% Wool / 45% Cotton. 3 inches wide.

Right: Navy Repp with Green / Red stripes. Silk. 3.25 inches wide. Untagged but according to the , this one is made by Beau Brummels.


----------



## spinlps

AlanC said:


> I might not be able to resist that if it were my size. :aportnoy:


I have scissors handy. What size do you need?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TMMKC

A.Squire said:


> Oh goodness, now that's cute. I'd be happy to take this if MSNBC doesn't want it> :icon_smile:
> 
> *let me know if no one responds--I have so much already.
> 
> **Oh what the_________, I'll take the vest if the rug is promised.


Sorry Squire, the vest and shorts have been sold (pending payment). As for the rug, I will let you know the next time my wife decides to redecorate!


----------



## AlanC

Orgetorix said:


> Older JAB black/white herringbone Shetland tweed sack jacket. 3/2, undarted, center vent, natural shoulders, 2 spaced buttons on each sleeve. A classic Trad jacket in excellent condition with no holes, tears, stains, etc.


I just sold one of these on ebay (offered it here first) and it's a great jacket. Don't let the fact that it's a JAB put you off. You'll like it.


----------



## spinlps

*Ties Group Two*

*Pheasants on hold pending payment. Others still available.*

$10 each ppd in CONUSA. Paypal non-credit card, payment. PM if interested. Thanks.

L-R:
- Rooster Wool Green / Purple Plaid. 3 inches wide.
- Woody's (local STL men's shop) Silk / Poly Pheasants on dark green. Tad over 3 inches wide. "Woven in England"
- Polo RL Silk Brown Paisley. 3.5 inches wide. "Made by Hand" in the USA.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Navy wool challis tie*

SOLD pending payment.

Narrow wool challis tie, navy with a small diamond design. No keeper or brand label, though the tag on the skinny end says "All Wool English Chancellor Challis."

61" x 3" at the widest. $15 shipped in the US, Paypal. PM me if interested.

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Wooltie1.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Wooltie2.jpg


----------



## BPanicola

*Updated AE for Sale*

Updated removed shoes that are sold


BPanicola said:


> I am selling a number of AE shoes I have bought during my learning process of AE shoes and the different fits of the last. Unfortunately these do not fit me. The shoe trees are not included with any of the shoes.
> 
> Here are the shoes together:
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0002hp6.jpg
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0001fu4.jpg
> 
> Dryden Size 8EEE. Price $92.00 shipped CONUS.
> This model hit ebay on GVH recently. This last does not work for me. I can return them to receive my bid price back but have to eat the shipping so I figured I'd see if anybody here wants them. The BIN price is about $130 and they are going for $88 to $103 on the auctions I have watched.
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0003sh1.jpg
> 
> Delray 8EEE. Price $65 shipped CONUS. These shoes is on the #8 last and fit a half size larger. I just bought a pair of Westgates on the #8 last in 7 1/2 EEE and they fit better.
> 
> LAST CHANCE BEFORE THESE GO BACK.
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0007cm8.jpg
> 
> Byron 8E SOLD
> Wilbert 8 1/2 D. SOLD
> Lloyd 8 1/2 E Price $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0008nz3.jpg
> 
> Cameron 7 1/2 EEE. Price $20 shipped CONUS. This pair had been resoled with Vibram soles.
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0019ea0.jpg
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0020it8.jpg
> 
> Contact me with any questions or if you want more pictures.


----------



## spinlps

*Repp Sold. Plaid Still Available. Thanks!*



spinlps said:


> Ties - $10 each ppd in CONUSA. Paypal payment please.
> 
> Left: Just in time for the holidays, a Red / Green / White tartan plaid by Gant for Boyd's. Gant tag is semi-detached. Tape courtesy of Village Thrift. Viyella fabric 55% Wool / 45% Cotton. 3 inches wide.


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*



Patrick06790 said:


> You need this tweed. I bought it off "Joel Cairo" from SF a while back and have come to the reluctant conclusion that either it needs to grow or I must shrink (see photo).
> 
> My corpulence is your gain. Shoulders 18 3/4 inches; sleeves 24; 21 pit-to-pit; 32 inches from top of collar, including a 10-inch hooked vent. Lined. Nice. Warm. Vent photo is best rendition of color.
> 
> I'd like to recoup my investment, which was $80 shipped CONUS. Send PM.


----------



## AlanC

Two NWT RL Rugby repp stripe ties. These retail for $58, are hand made in Italy and use a vintage style of construction. They have a very light lining and none at all on the tips (see second picture). If any of you have ever seen older 1920/30s ties this is exactly how they were made. These are a Tradly 3.25" wide.

$25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please.

The blue & gold is SOLD, the other still available.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* pending payment--The elusive Ben Silver white OCBD, size 16 x 35, fantastic shape. Elusive because it costs a mind-numbing $185. Is it that good? You can decide for a much more humble *$35 delivered*, Paypal please. Please note that there is an unobtrusive dry cleaning tag on the interior placket at the bottom.

https://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3931/p1011271ux3.jpg

https://img217.imageshack.us/img217/5954/p1011273os9.jpg

*Still available*: A lovely companion to the Ben Silver shirt is this vintage Brooks Brothers Makers paisley tie, super soft silk, and measuring to Tradly width of 3". Yours for $15 delivered, Paypal please.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Alan,
I'll take the shirt! I just sent you a pm requesting payment mechanics. PayPal is fine, of course.
Mike


----------



## TMMKC

*Priced to move. I will take $40 (plus $6 to cover shipping) for all three pairs of pants. PM me if interested. Checks only.*

Bills Khakis: Forward pleat, tan, 34x32 (ish), some VERY slight wear but in fantastic condition. $25



















Roundtree & York (Dillards house brand) black wide-whale, pleated cords: 34x32, good condition: $15










Old Navy chinos: 34x32, light tan, excellent shape, very casual: $15


----------



## spinlps

*Johnston & Murphy Saddles 11D*

J&M Chocolate Brown Saddle Shoes. Made in the U.S.A. Plenty of life on the soles and heels. Includes mismatched shoe trees if you want them. $40ppd CONUSA via PayPal (non-CC please).


----------



## spinlps

*Alden 666 Tassel Loafers 10.5D*

Alden 666 Brown Suede Tassel Loafers 10.5D. Excellent condition and plenty of life left on the soles and heels. Includes shoe trees shown. $60ppd CONUSA via PayPal (non-CC).


----------



## AlanC

^The Tassel of the Beast. I sold a pair of those once. They're great shoes.


----------



## TMMKC

AlanC said:


> ^The Tassel of the Beast. I sold a pair of those once. They're great shoes.


How's the fit? I am tempted, but the Aldens I own are all 11s. It looks as though it's built on a different last from the Cape Cod loafers.


----------



## spinlps

TMMKC said:


> How's the fit? I am tempted, but the Aldens I own are all 11s. It looks as though it's built on a different last from the Cape Cod loafers.


Stick with the 11's on these. I'm an 11C or D depending on last. I thought the 10.5D's might work but they did not. I was tempted to have a local cobbler stretch them but decided to sell them as-is and hope they find a good home.


----------



## vwguy

Sheesh, when are we going to get some 9.5 shoes around here 

Brian


----------



## AlanC

*Forget tweed and shetland...*

Two pair of NWT RL Rugby shorts, plain front, inseam ~9", washed out slate blue with embroidered sailing ships (retail $68), khaki pincord (retail $58). *Both tagged size 36*.

$25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please.

Cool back treatment:


----------



## AlanC

Pre-ebay price drop to *$45 delivered*.



AlanC said:


> Very good condition Allen Edmonds MacNeil longwings in brown pebble grain, the AE version of the Florsheim Kenmoore. AE doesn't make the MacNeil in this leather anymore, but MacNeils currently sell for $315.
> 
> There is plenty of wear left in the soles and heels. There are a couple of minor knicks/scuffs on the toes.
> 
> *Size 8C*
> 
> Yours for *$55 delivered*, Paypal please. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD.



AlanC said:


> LL Bean blue OCBD with flap pocket, 16 x 34
> $20 delivered, Paypal
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2974/p1060319qd0.jpg


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Too bad Alan your AEs are not a "D" width.


----------



## AlanC

^Well, MacNeils do fit a little wide, I think. I know one can't always go by this, but here are the outsole measurements: 11 7/8" X 4 1/4".

Edit: After an enquiry from a well-known Trad forum member about the fit of the MacNeils above, I attempted to put my 9C/9.5B foot in them. I was successful in the attempt, but I would not be able to wear them as they're too tight. After that highly unscientific experiment I think they probably would fit an 8D without problem, but I can't guarantee it, obviously.


----------



## tripreed

vwguy said:


> Sheesh, when are we going to get some 9.5 shoes around here
> 
> Brian


No kidding. I've got a pair of burgundy AE Saratoga tassel loafers that I might be interested in parting with though...


----------



## M. Charles

*McGeorge Cashmere Sweater 40, New Old Stock*

*McGeorge Cashmere Sweater 40, New Old Stock*

New old stock, perfect condition 100% cashmere sweater by McGeorge of Dumfries. Made in Scotland. Marked size 40 (roughly a Medium). Pale Yellow. Please PM with serious offer if interested. Thanks.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen-Edmonds Pembrooke Tassle Loafers 8 ½ D Dark Walnut Grain*

I purchased a pair of Allen-Edmonds shoes off of eBay a while back, hoping they would fit me, but the toe box is too narrow. For sale is a pair of AE Pembrooke tassle loafers in brown grain calf. The pictures do not show the darkness of the leather, which is more a dark brown. Details of the shoes are:

•	Size 8.5 D
•	Almost new. Appear to have been worn once or twice.
•	#7 last, quite tapered
•	No foot imprints on the inside of the shoe
•	No scratches or blemishes I can see

Asking $80 shipped to the Continental USA. Payment by PayPal only to a confirmed USA address (PayPal lists your PayPal address as confirmed or unconfirmed).

Please PM with any questions. Please note the pictures show the shoes a bit light. The actual color is a dark brown, darker than AE mocha-colored shoes.


----------



## browning806

browning806 said:


> *Condition:* Great condition as I did not wear them much, they are too big for me now.
> 
> * Size:* XL - 46-48" chest
> 
> * Colors: *Yellow, Cream/Olive, Purple, Dark Russet, Cream/Burgundy
> 
> I will do these for *$15 each shipped conus or $50 for all four them. *
> 
> The yellow shirt is *free *to the first buyer as it has a 2 inch long vertical tear on the lower portion of the rear shirttail. It was previously patched with an iron-on application but came off in the wash.
> 
> I have close up pics if needed.


Bump... then they are going on e-bay.


----------



## TMMKC

vwguy said:


> Sheesh, when are we going to get some 9.5 shoes around here
> 
> Brian


I feel your pain. I don't see many 11Ds pop up either.


----------



## Cool Cal

browning, a very fervent wash and dry would make me quite a bit more interested


----------



## vwguy

tripreed said:


> No kidding. I've got a pair of burgundy AE Saratoga tassel loafers that I might be interested in parting with though...


As of this point tassel loafers aren't doing it for me, don't tell anyone though 

Brian


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* pending payment

Brooks Brothers vintage '346' heathered charcoal herringbone overcoat, dartless with narrow lapels

This is not the current outlet '346' line, but the old real Brooks Brothers line. This is real deal hardcore Trad dating from the Halcyon Days of Trad. It has a three button hidden placket with a working lapel button for those colder days.

Overall condition is good, with minor wear consistent with normal use. The only 'serious' condition issue is wear at the interior tag and lining surrounding the interior tag (see pic). The rest of the lining is fine (half-lined, btw), and completely wearable as is. The overcoat is nice enough to warrant relining if you're so inclined, but it's not necessary.

Tagged *44R*, might work for a 46--*see measurements!*

Chest: 25.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.25"
Shoulder: ~20"
Length from bottom of collar: 42.25"

*$65 delivered* in CONUS, Paypal please
This cost me a little more than usual, but I just couldn't leave it. It will also cost about $10 to ship.

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9266/p1011393zo4.jpg

https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5050/p1011401fp8.jpg

https://img161.imageshack.us/img161/5884/p1011395yb2.jpg

https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2168/p1011397fk8.jpg

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3584/p1011416zf6.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Cole Haan Benchmade in England Brown Suede Kiltie Slip-ons 7.5 D*

This is my first post offering an item for sale and I hope I have not overstepped my bounds by doing so.

I'm not certain who made these for Cole Haan, some have suggested Sargent or C&J, but they are very nice, well made shoes...in great condition. They are a 7 1/2 D. The first picture probably best represents the true color of the shoe. The rest were taken with a flash and are somewhat washed out. Asking $65 obo shipped CONUS. PM me with interest or questions.
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *McGeorge Cashmere Sweater 40, New Old Stock*
> 
> New old stock, perfect condition 100% cashmere sweater by McGeorge of Dumfries. Made in Scotland. Marked size 40 (roughly a Medium). Pale Yellow. Please PM with serious offer if interested. Thanks.
> 
> SOLD


----------



## tonylumpkin

vwguy said:


> Sheesh, when are we going to get some 9.5 shoes around here
> 
> Brian


Well they're not quite as Trad as the ones I posted above but...they are 9.5.

I have a very nice pair of Tramezzas in a brown Plain Toe Monk. Size 9 1/2D. My assumption, and it is that, is that this is U.S. sizing, however I can't state that with absolute certainty. The measurements, which may give a better idea of actual size, are approximately 12" by 4 1/4" on the outside and an interior heel to toe measurement of approximately 10 7/8". These are in beautiful condition with two very minor exceptions. First the heels, although still completely wearable, should probably be looked after before to many more wearings. Second, there is a small abrasion to the heel end of the left shoe. This is clearly shown in one of the pictures. Other than those two things, the shoes are in excellent condition with the soles having most of their usable life remaining.

I'm asking $145 OBO shipped CONUS. PM me with requests or interest.
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## spinlps

*Alden 666's & J&M Saddles*

Marking these down. Prices are ppd in CONUSA via PayPal (non CC) payment and include shoe trees pictured. Larger detailed pics in previous post.

Alden 666 Brown Suede Tassel Loafers (10.5D) - $50

J&M Brown Saddles (11D) - $50ppd


----------



## farrago

Caveat Emptor. I have neglected these since the early 90's as I had long outgrown a size 38.

Mothra attacked my closet four years ago. Though I can't see any moth damage, this doesn't preclude what might appear after a dry cleaning.

Knowing that there are Trads on this board willing to give them a good home, I am willing to part with these for the cost of the shipping. PM me and we'll figure it out.

I have two BB 346 tweeds in size 38 r. 3/2 sacks with patch/flap pockets circa 1985.

Jacket 1 - charcoal blue herringbone with red and blue stripes
















Note: cat not included in the deal

Jacket 2 - black/white herringbone
I didn't bother with a picture. Too common, I suppose.


----------



## Georgia

*Church's Custom Grade Oxfords 10D & Bill's Khakis Poplin Pants Sz. 37*

I have the following for sale:

1. VERY nice pair of Church's Custom Grade Oxfords - Size 10D (measure 12" long and 4.25" wide). These look like the  Diplomats. These shoes are in EXCELLENT shape, I would rate the uppers an 8.5 out of 10, and they do need to be re-soled. These shoes are $700 new; *asking $70 shipped CONUS*.

The inside writing reads:
10D 9 73
171CD07 0221007
51555100 0231DC

2. BRAND NEW pair of Bill's Khakis Washed Poplin pants. The pants are a size 37 waist, and are unhemmed. They are style number . These pants are $97.50 new, *asking $45 shipped CONUS*.

Please PM if interested...


----------



## farrago

Will those who PM'd me restate their interest? Yea or nay?


----------



## farrago

The coats I have listed are spoken for and out the door....


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> For the trad with a long and narrow foot, I have another pair of Florsheim Imperial tan scotch grain longwings. I had hoped these would stretch to fit me, but they're just too narrow for my feet. These are size 11B.
> 
> They have more wear on the uppers than the 12Ds listed earlier, with more creasing and scuffs on the toes, as well as more antique-type darkening in the brogueing and in the grain. Still in solid condition, though--these are nearly indestructible shoes, and if they fit me I'd be keeping them. Soles are solid with no soft spots, though the heel has been replaced with a rubber toplift instead of the original all-leather heel. I think I actually prefer the rubber heel, as I find the all-leather ones too slick.
> 
> Asking $55 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal. PM me with questions or if interested.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00503.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00506.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00507.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSC00508.jpg


Longwings are sold.


----------



## AlanC

Price drop to *$12 delivered*.



AlanC said:


> Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers paisley tie, super soft silk, and measuring to Tradly width of 3". Yours for $15 delivered, Paypal please.
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7811/p1011283cg2.jpg


----------



## AlanC

I have it on some authority that a NYC Salvation Army received five racks of clothes from J Press, many with tags still attached. The jackets are $8, suits $25. Here's the downside: I have zero clue where in NYC it is. Good luck! :biggrin2:

Update: The SA is at 208 8th Avenue.


----------



## Danny

Wow that sounds like the setup for a great action movie [starring us of course].



Go to it gents!! The clock is ticking!

Danny


----------



## sweetness360

Unfortunately, if the tags are still on them, they'd probably sell for more on ebay. Hopefully if a board member finds them (a statistical improbability), then he'd offer them here first to the aficionados. Talk about a trad thrift find of the century!


----------



## Untilted

AlanC said:


> I have it on some authority that a NYC Salvation Army received five racks of clothes from J Press, many with tags still attached. The jackets are $8, suits $25. Here's the downside: I have zero clue where in NYC it is. Good luck! :biggrin2:
> 
> Update: The SA is at 208 8th Avenue.


I wonder if the thrift store takes phone orders.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> Update: The SA is at 208 8th Avenue.


Wow...this is amazing stuff...

Wishing I was in NYC...

JB


----------



## vwguy

AlanC said:


> I have it on some authority that a NYC Salvation Army received five racks of clothes from J Press, many with tags still attached. The jackets are $8, suits $25. Here's the downside: I have zero clue where in NYC it is. Good luck! :biggrin2:
> 
> Update: The SA is at 208 8th Avenue.


Who is "our man" in NYC that can help us out? I'd guess the sizes are either really big or really small, oh well.

Brian


----------



## Joe Tradly

vwguy said:


> Who is "our man" in NYC that can help us out? I'd guess the sizes are either really big or really small, oh well.
> 
> Brian


The shoe of brown, man. The shoe of brown.

JB


----------



## spielerman

Untilted said:


> I wonder if the thrift store takes phone orders.


how many Salvation Army stores could there be in NYC? Someone want to call? Not sure they would know a J Press if you called them


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> I have it on some authority that a NYC Salvation Army received five racks of clothes from J Press, many with tags still attached. The jackets are $8, suits $25. Here's the downside: I have zero clue where in NYC it is. Good luck! :biggrin2:
> 
> Update: The SA is at 208 8th Avenue.


Drat. (Anagram of Trad.) If I had known about this earlier I could have gone down on the train today.


----------



## Brownshoe

Friends:

I rushed out to check out the selection. Sadly, there was nothing from J Press, and the staff had no idea what I was talking about.

Heartbreaking!

Alan, this authority has some 'splainin' to do...


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> Friends:
> 
> I rushed out to check out the selection. Sadly, there was nothing from J Press, and the staff had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> Heartbreaking!
> 
> Alan, this authority has some 'splainin' to do...


Thanks for checking.

The plot is sinister, if transparent: The Sally staff deny all knowledge, of course, because they have already divvied up the loot in the back room, for resale on eBay or to trendy vintage shops.

Oh, why couldn't the stuff have been redirected to the SA on Main Street, Torrington, Conn.?


----------



## AlanC

Brownshoe said:


> Friends:
> 
> I rushed out to check out the selection. Sadly, there was nothing from J Press, and the staff had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> Heartbreaking!
> 
> Alan, this authority has some 'splainin' to do...


I'm sorry to hear the report. He's a reliable guy and had already picked up some for himself. I've seen pictures. I don't know how to explain it. I apologize in getting everyone's hopes up, though.


----------



## Brownshoe

Alan--

The stuff was probably snapped up in seconds by savvy ebay resellers. Thanks for the tip-off, honestly--added a little adventure to the day.

Thrifting in NYC is a tough game, comrades.


----------



## vwguy

Brownshoe, thanks for checking out our hot tip. Keep your eyes peeled on ebay I guess.

Brian


----------



## sweetness360

I'd imagine that at least some Salvo employees would put aside items with tags on them (and lets not forget that all of the tags on these items must have been in the many hundreds of dollars) for resale either by themselves or a friend. It just makes economic sense.


----------



## Orgetorix

Our BB store here in Louisville periodically sends its MOS (marked out of stock; usually damaged or flawed) merchandise to a local charity thrift outfit. Press may do the same.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe, thank you.


----------



## spinlps

Orgetorix said:


> Our BB store here in Louisville periodically sends its MOS (marked out of stock; usually damaged or flawed) merchandise to a local charity thrift outfit. Press may do the same.


Local BB sends theirs across the street to a local charity shop as well.


----------



## Asterix

*Vintage Convoy Check Tan Duffle Toggle Coat Made in Austria Size 44*
Measurements as listed when I got it:
Shoulder to Shoulder is 20 1/2"
Chest Measurement is 52"
Waist is 51"
Length from nape of neck not including collar is 39 1/4"
Sleeve length from shoulder seam down is 25" with 3" to let down.
*$95 via Paypal shipping included for CONUS.*


----------



## AlanC

NWT RL Rugby ties, made in Italy, $58 retail
These are made in a vintage style with very thin lining and no lining at all at the point. If you've seen 1920s/30s ties they are made just this way. These measure in at 3.25" wide.
*$25 delivered in NA*

Center striped tie (#3) and blue/pink (#4) are SOLD. Others are still available.

The stripes are silk, the plaid on the far right is 100% wool.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment

I'm putting these up on ebay tonight, but I thought I'd list them here just in case someone has a narrower foot than I do. These are very lightly used Alden model 981, Leisure Hand Sewn penny loafer, black calfskin, size 9.5 A (AAA/A). The factory blacking on the bottom isn't even all the way worn off, and there's no interior footprint at all. There are a couple of minor leather dings from normal wear.

Asking *$65 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please.

More pics, just click:

Interior size information:

soles:


----------



## JohnMS

*Woven Tie -- Car emblematic (no cost)*

TIE CLAIMED

I've been going through my ties and found an emblematic someone may be interested in. It is woven silk, quite thick, with alternating blue and green cars.

Here are some pictures. If anyone is interested, please PM me. Tie is new without tags. WPL1175 on the tag, which says the tie was made by Mutual Neckwear Company (I know nothing of this company).

No cost for the tie, I'll ship it out USPS First Class mail.


----------



## M. Kirk

For Sale:

Alden 986 in Burgandy Shell Cordovan (Brooks Brothers unlined version)
Size: 9 1/2 D
Condition: Excellent (some wear)
Asking: $225 shipped includes shoe trees, shoe covers, and original box.




























Barbour Bedale in Green with Classic Tartan Lining (made in England)
Size: 42
Condition: New with tags and bag that it came in
Asking: $225 shipped



















Alden Norwegian Lace Up 
Size: 9 C
Condition: Excellent (worn less than 5 times)
Asking: $100 shipped




























Alden Tassel Loafer
Size: 91/2 C
Condition: Good
Asking: $65 shipped




























Please send me a PM if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## Georgia

Bump for price reductions and a couple more items:



Georgia said:


> I have the following for sale:
> 
> 1. VERY nice pair of Church's Custom Grade Oxfords - Size 10D (measure 12" long and 4.25" wide). These look like the  Diplomats. These shoes are in EXCELLENT shape, I would rate the uppers an 8.5 out of 10, and they do need to be re-soled. These shoes are $700 new; *asking $50 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> The inside writing reads:
> 10D 9 73
> 171CD07 0221007
> 51555100 0231DC
> 
> 2. BRAND NEW pair of Bill's Khakis Washed Poplin pants. The pants are a size 37 waist, and are unhemmed. They are style number . These pants are $97.50 new, *asking $35 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> Please PM if interested...


3. Brand new Ben Silver tie. This tie is a dark red with emblematic raptors. The tie measures 51.5" long and 3" wide. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*.

4. Excellent pair of Bill's Khakis - size 35 x 31. Don't show any wear. The pants have forward pleats and are cuffed. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.

Please PM if interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

JohnMS's generous offer made my day (although I didn't snag the tie)! It's good to see such altruism--makes the world a better place. Thanks, JohnMS!


----------



## spinlps

Georgia said:


> 3. Brand new Ben Silver tie. This tie is a dark red with emblematic raptors. The tie measures 51.5" long and 3" wide. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*.


Interesting. My son saw this over my shoulder and insisted I get it. Fortuneately, he has a new book about Pluto and got to the part about Pluto's demotion from planetary status. He cried and forgot all about the raptors. Still thinking about grabbing this one though... oy vey.


----------



## TweedyDon

Go for the raptor tie--it'll make your son smile!


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> Bump for price reductions and a couple more items:
> 
> 3. Brand new Ben Silver tie. This tie is a dark red with emblematic raptors. The tie measures 51.5" long and 3" wide. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 4. Excellent pair of Bill's Khakis - size 35 x 31. Don't show any wear. The pants have forward pleats and are cuffed. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> Please PM if interested...


Both pair of Bill's have been sold. The Church's and the Ben Silver tie are still available.

Spinlps - It's a great tie...and 'priced to move'...


----------



## Georgia

^^The Ben Silver tie has been sold. The Church's are still available...$50!!! These are GREAT shoes!!!


----------



## spinlps

Georgia said:


> Both pair of Bill's have been sold. The Church's and the Ben Silver tie are still available.
> 
> Spinlps - It's a great tie...and 'priced to move'...


Thanks, any other color than red and I would have... good luck.


----------



## TMMKC

*The Bills Khakis are still available. Forward pleat, tan, 34x32 (ish), some VERY slight wear but in fantastic condition*. *I will take $25 shipped. PM me if interested. Checks only.*


----------



## topcatny

There was quite a bit of J. Press items at the Salvation Army at 536 W. 46th st in NY yesterday afternoon. Some were in great shape, some were shop worn (ie navy cashmere sportcoat with the shoulders faded from sunlight). I saw sportcoats, a couple of suits and lots of charcoal grey flannel trousers. Not much in my size but I did pick up a pair of charcoal flannels for $8.99.


----------



## Patrick06790

topcatny said:


> There was quite a bit of J. Press items at the Salvation Army at *536 W. 46th st in NY* yesterday afternoon. Some were in great shape, some were shop worn (ie navy cashmere sportcoat with the shoulders faded from sunlight). I saw sportcoats, a couple of suits and lots of charcoal grey flannel trousers. Not much in my size but I did pick up a pair of charcoal flannels for $8.99.


Oh ho, is that where we got our wires crossed. Wrong Salvation Army depot?

(Is that they're called? Depots? Bases?)


----------



## Northeastern

Patrick06790 said:


> Oh ho, is that where we got our wires crossed. Wrong Salvation Army depot?
> 
> (Is that they're called? Depots? Bases?)


It depends largely on square footage. A small Salvation Army shop is known as a "foxhole" or "tent." Medium sized stores located in strip mall type settings are known as "encampments." Larger stand alone stores can be known by a number of different names such as "command posts, bases, artillery test ranges, fortress, and theater of operations." Temporary set ups, for clothing drives and such, are known as "Armored Personnel Carriers." Those kettles in the mall are "that spot on the ground where a sniper and maybe one other guy with binoculars lie down."

As you can guess, the closest I've ever come to any sort of military service is when I read a Tom Clancy book on a long flight.


----------



## AlanC

You asked for shoes in 9.5? You got 'em.

Allen Edmonds Norwell
9.5 D
Penny loafer with rubber soles
Made in USA

I believe these to be made with mocassin construction rather than welted. They are similar to current models the and the .

These are in excellent shape, worn very little, with practically no wear at all to the soles. There is a small dark spot on the leather on the inside front of the left shoe (see pics).

Asking $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## Asterix

AlanC said:


> You asked for shoes in 9.5? You got 'em.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Norwell
> 9.5 D
> Penny loafer with rubber soles
> Made in USA
> 
> I believe these to be made with mocassin construction rather than welted. They are similar to current models the and the .
> 
> These are in excellent shape, worn very little, with practically no wear at all to the soles. There is a small dark spot on the leather on the inside front of the left shoe (see pics).
> 
> Asking $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.


Alan, I need some 12Ds to add to my already congested closet. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Duck

10Ds for me Alan


----------



## cgc

topcatny said:


> There was quite a bit of J. Press items at the Salvation Army at 536 W. 46th st in NY yesterday afternoon. Some were in great shape, some were shop worn (ie navy cashmere sportcoat with the shoulders faded from sunlight). I saw sportcoats, a couple of suits and lots of charcoal grey flannel trousers. Not much in my size but I did pick up a pair of charcoal flannels for $8.99.


Are you willing to pick up items for us? I'm sure the flannels would go quick at $20-25 shipped!


----------



## mcarthur

Gentlemen-
If you want AlanC to search for shoes you should indicate your price range and style of shoe


----------



## topcatny

cgc said:


> Are you willing to pick up items for us? I'm sure the flannels would go quick at $20-25 shipped!


I went back this afternoon. Everything was pretty picked over. Many of the suits and sportcoats that were left were damaged. I did manage to pick up 3 pairs of flannel trousers, 1 medium grey, 1 brown and 1 charcoal. All seem to be in good condition. The brown and light grey are unhemmed. The charcoal seems to have been hemmed at one time to about 33" and then the hem was taken out and they are now unhemmed. Labels intact but crossed out with a red marker.

*All three trousers are now sold. Thanks*

Measurements are as follows

Medium grey - **SOLD**
Waist = 36.5"
Rise = 11.5"
Unhemmed

Brown - **SOLD**
Waist = 37"
Rise = 12.5"
Unhemmed

Charcoal - **SOLD**
Waist = 39"
Rise = 13"
seems to have been previously hemmed to approx 33". Hem has been let out completely.

Asking $25 each, shipped in the CONUS. Paypal please.

I will try to get pics up later tonight.


----------



## cgc

Jeez, I go out for groceries and come back to find I've lost out on my Press flannels deal! No worries, there will be others I'm sure.


----------



## vwguy

Alan, those AE loafers are nice, they look very similar to the LL Bean dress rustic penny loafers I have, someone had better snatch these up quick!

Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm jealous of those of you who live in areas where the really nice" salvation army stuff isn't JC Pennys.


----------



## cgc

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm jealous of those of you who live in areas where the really nice" salvation army stuff isn't JC Pennys.


The nearest thrift to me is a hazmat call waiting to happen. I've seen lots of bloodstains and other type of bodily fluid marks on items there. They seem to only take clothing found in dumpsters, discarded from the ER or washed up on shore. I would sooner expect aliens to land in the parking lot than new unaltered J. Press items to show up on the racks.


----------



## sweetness360

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm jealous of those of you who live in areas where the really nice" salvation army stuff isn't JC Pennys.


I'm in Ithaca, not a spot you'd think would be fantastic, but I recently found a perfect Burberry cashmere overcoat, so you never know. That said, I've been in some pretty terrible Salvos, including a disappointing one in Newport R.I.


----------



## Nick Nameless

*J. Crew Wool Shetland Sweater Size XL - $20 Shipped in CONUS*
Purchased new, hasn't been worn in years - still has the dry cleaning tag on it. A nice sweater but much too big for me these days. Excellent condition.

*Land's End 38R Tan Cotton Sport Coat - $20 Shipped in CONUS*
An old eBay win that was dry cleaned and worn once, so I'm clearing it out - it's in excellent condition with virtually no signs of wear. Fits like a typical 38 but I will provide exact measurements if needed.

Please PM if interested - thanks!


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> ^^The Ben Silver tie has been sold. The Church's are still available...$50!!! These are GREAT shoes!!!


The Church's have sold.


----------



## topcatny

I also have For Sale some NWT Nick Hilton made in Italy 100% silk ties. These aren't the same kind of bargain as the J. Press trousers but I thought there might be some interest. Regular retail is approximately $75 to $80.

These are very thick ties and are well constructed. All of the ties are 3.5" wide and 60" long. I kept a #5 for myself as well as 2 others I could only find one of.

Asking *$40 *shipped in the CONUS, *2 for $75*.

Paypal please. Please PM with the number of which tie you are interested in.

Group Shot

From left to right

1. Blue with ducks

2. Red with ducks

3. Blue with tonal square pattern and white mini squares, almost pindot

4. Blue w/ square pattern

5. Navy w/ gold, Red and lt blue

6. Navy w/ gold, red and white


----------



## spinlps

Bump. Pheasants sold. Rooster and Polo dropped to $8ppd each.



spinlps said:


> $10 each ppd in CONUSA. Paypal non-credit card, payment. PM if interested. Thanks.
> 
> L-R:
> - Rooster Wool Green / Purple Plaid. 3 inches wide.
> - Woody's (local STL men's shop) Silk / Poly Pheasants on dark green. Tad over 3 inches wide. "Woven in England"
> - Polo RL Silk Brown Paisley. 3.5 inches wide. "Made by Hand" in the USA.


----------



## spinlps

One last bump before I take the ebay plunge with these. Alden 666's in great shape for $50 including trees!

Dropping the JM Saddles to $30ppd in CONUSA.



spinlps said:


> Marking these down. Prices are ppd in CONUSA via PayPal (non CC) payment and include shoe trees pictured. Larger detailed pics in previous post.
> 
> Alden 666 Brown Suede Tassel Loafers (10.5D) - $50
> 
> J&M Brown Saddles (11D) - $50ppd


----------



## AlanC

Price drop to $45. I'll be sending these to ebay post-Thanksgiving otherwise.



AlanC said:


> You asked for shoes in 9.5? You got 'em.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Norwell
> 9.5 D
> Penny loafer with rubber soles
> Made in USA
> 
> I believe these to be made with mocassin construction rather than welted. They are similar to current models the and the .
> 
> These are in excellent shape, worn very little, with practically no wear at all to the soles. There is a small dark spot on the leather on the inside front of the left shoe (see pics).
> 
> Asking $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## spinlps

*Another Tie Lot*

*All ties sold pending payment. Thanks!*

$10 each ppd in CONUSA. PayPal payment (non-CC) preferred.

First up:
TM Lewin Repp. Silk. Made in England. Just under 3.5 inches wide.

Pendleton Red Tartan. Wool. Made in the USA. A smidge over 3 inches wide.

















Hardy Ames Paisley. Wool. Made in Italy. 3.25 inches wide.


----------



## AlanC

^Three nice ones, Spin. Someone really ought to grab that Pendleton for the holidays.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Robert Talbott Holiday Tie*

Deleted


----------



## Joe Tradly

Um...this is the informal TRAD thrift store exchange thread, not the get rid of your ugly junk thread. 

Really, that tie is awful. And 4 inches wide to boot. Sorry Tony. 

JB


----------



## browning806

browning806 said:


> *Condition:* Great condition as I did not wear them much, they are too big for me now.
> 
> * Size:* XL - 46-48" chest
> 
> * Colors: *Yellow, Cream/Olive, Purple, Dark Russet, Cream/Burgundy
> 
> I will do these for *$15 each shipped conus or $50 for all four them. *
> 
> The yellow shirt is *free *to the first buyer as it has a 2 inch long vertical tear on the lower portion of the rear shirttail. It was previously patched with an iron-on application but came off in the wash.
> 
> I have close up pics if needed.


*$40 shipped CONUS for all Five shirts.*

Then they are really going on e-bay.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Joe Tradly said:


> Um...this is the informal TRAD thrift store exchange thread, not the get rid of your ugly junk thread.
> 
> Really, that tie is awful. And 4 inches wide to boot. Sorry Tony.
> 
> JB


I apologize if I offended. I thought there might be some interest.


----------



## Untilted

you didnt offend at all, tony. it was a great pattern. just too wide.


----------



## Connemara

Joe Tradly said:


> Um...this is the informal TRAD thrift store exchange thread, not the get rid of your ugly junk thread.
> 
> Really, that tie is awful. And 4 inches wide to boot. Sorry Tony.
> 
> JB


That is just plain rude, JB. You owe him an apology.


----------



## egadfly

*Vintage Weejuns*

USA-made tassel Bass Weejuns, size 9.5D.

These are in good shape, with plenty of life left in the soles and heels. Classic burgundy (_not_ brush-off) finish. Some wear to the collar of the right shoe, as shown.

Asking $35, shipped CONUS. Paypal only, please.

Click thumbnails for full-size photos:

https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909262xx2.gif

https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909272vl2.gif

https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909282sq1.gif

https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909292yk6.gif

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909302ks6.gif

https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909312ie0.gif

PM me with any questions.

EGF


----------



## tonylumpkin

Connemara said:


> That is just plain rude, JB. You owe him an apology.


Conn,
Thanks for your support, but its Joe T's thread and I think he's within his rights to enforce the standards he sets for it. No apology is necessary. I'm new here and still learning.


----------



## egadfly

*Timberland "Classic" Boat Shoes*

NWT Timberland handsewn boat mocs. The classic 2-eye boat shoe with siped, non-marking natural rubber sole. If you grew up in the 80's, you had a pair of these. (Sperrys in the summer, Timberlands for fall.)

Marked 9M, but fits closer to an 8.5. These retail for $90, yours for $30 shipped (CONUS). Paypal only.

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909442vm8.gif

https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909422fo5.gif

https://img105.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909452rb2.gif

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909462sn4.gif

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909492pw6.gif

PM me with any questions.

EGF


----------



## egadfly

*Alden Oxfords*

Alden medallion-tip bal oxfords in black calf, size 9C/E (model #909).

I purchased these several years ago at Joseph's Shoes in Philadelphia, but find them less comfortable than my bluchers, and they've just been sitting unworn. They are in great shape, better than my lousy photography reflects. Soles and heels show some wear, but have plenty of life left; uppers are in excellent condition with little noticeable wear. They could use a good polishing and edge-dressing.

I paid around $300 for these, yours for $65, shipped (CONUS). Paypal only.

https://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909332rg7.gif

https://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909342ie0.gif

https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909352xk8.gif

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909362nh9.gif

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10909372lg0.gif

Shoe trees not included.

For comparison, here's the Alden stock shot of this shoe:

https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldmmedalliontipbalcalfhn3.jpg

Please PM me with questions.

EGF


----------



## TweedyDon

Clearly, tonylumpkin's a good chap! :icon_smile:

And now I want to see that tie...!


----------



## AlanC

^Everyone calm down. Tony is a good guy. He's just learning the ropes. 

The main problem in the thread is that egadfly's Aldens aren't 9Cs. I'd just swim in those Es. Somebody buy those things!


----------



## TweedyDon

Actually, the main problem with the thread is the paucity of 48L jackets, preferably Harris tweed, from Press! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## egadfly

AlanC said:


> The main problem in the thread is that egadfly's Aldens aren't 9Cs. I'd just swim in those Es. Somebody buy those things!


Thanks, Alan. I've had a couple of inquiries about this. The Aldens are on the Hampton last. For comparison, I wear a 9B/D in the LHS (Van last), but the oxfords are a bit too tight.

EGF


----------



## tonylumpkin

TweedyDon said:


> Actually, the main problem with the thread is the paucity of 48L jackets, preferably Harris tweed, from Press! :icon_smile_big:


Now, you could quite possibly have a problem with me.:icon_smile: Same size...love the Harris Tweed!


----------



## memphisvol

BB 346 line from 1978. 42R Glen plaid in grey. Heavier wool for fall/winter. Flat fronts with 1.5 inch cuffs. Fortunately I have lost weight and it is big on me. Pants are a bit small for a 42 at 33 x 30. $45 shipped OBO. First time with imageshack so I hope the pics work.

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay025fb2.jpg

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay029hl1.jpg

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay030gi4.jpg


----------



## tripreed

Disappointed that Lands End didn't have any Black Watch trousers in stock? Have a looked at these:

Black Watch wool trousers, $35 shipped. 
Waist: 38"
Inseam: 30.5"
Length to let out: These are not cuffed, but do have an additional 2.5" inches hemmed on the inside that can be let out.

https://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0318ih7.jpg

https://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0319yv0.jpg

https://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0320yg4.jpg

FYI, there is no tag indicating a maker, but they seem pretty well made.

"The Titleist Collection" lambswool argyle cardigan, Made in Scotland, size Large, $25 shipped *SOLD*

Chest measurement: 48"

https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0321ty8.jpg

https://img67.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0323um7.jpg

If you need additional measurements or have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Untilted

LL Bean Made in Norway "Norwegian" sweater. Traditional 80% wool, 20% rayon mix. Very hard to find nowadays:

SIZE SMALL, Flat across chest under arms: 20", *30 dollars Paypal SHIPPED*

































Vintage MADE IN USA Levi;s 501xx button fly jeans:

Style/Fit: 501xx Button Fly
Tag Size: 31 Waist X 33 Inseam
Measured Size: 30 Waist X 31 Inseam
Rise: 11 inches
Leg Opening(cuff): 7.5 inches 
Color: Medium/Dark Blue 
Fabric: 100% Cotton

*20 dollars paypal SHIPPED*

Orvis Shetland Wool sweater, in Navy. Size small. Excellent condition. *8 dollars shipped*.


----------



## AlanC

I purchased the Bills below from Georgia, and while they are just as described the fit just doesn't work for me. I'm reoffering them for what I paid, $25 delivered.



Georgia said:


> Excellent pair of Bill's Khakis - size 35 x 31. Don't show any wear. The pants have forward pleats and are cuffed. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## AlanC

A couple of nice items for fall/winter wear:

*SOLD*--100% alpaca sweater vest, Made in Peru
Tagged 'L', but measures to a *S/M*:

Chest (pit to pit): 20.5"
Length in back: 27"

From the best I can find these retail for $100+. It has that unique alpaca look and feel. Fantastic condition.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal.

*SOLD*--L.L. Bean muted plaid wool/fleece vest
Size M

Chest (pit to pit): 22"
Length in back: 25.5"

This L.L. Bean vest doesn't seem to be available in the current catalog, but it has a wool/nylon shell with a thick fleece lining. It is made in the USA and in 'as new' condition.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## spinlps

*Attention St. Louis Area AAAT's*

The NCJW shop on Olive East of 170 has HUNDRED's of NOS shoes at 50% off the marked price.

Catch? The tagged price for most of the new arrivals is the last marked down sale tag from the store / wholesaler source. That said, prices will end up being in the $25 - $30 range per pair.

Reward? After you sift through the Georgio Brutini, Stacy Adams, and other dreck, you'll find Made in the USA Dexter & Bass pennies, Florsheim Imperials of varying vintage, quality FootJoy & Nunn Bush goodyear welted shoes, and even the odd Allen Edmonds, JM Aristocraft, or Church's custom grade.

Mostly in small sizes (7 - 9.5) and varying widths. I didn't have time to look through it as I skimmed the open boxes for 11's. There are large unopened shipping boxes filled with more shoes in back.

Good luck!


----------



## Duck

Someone needs to grab that vest Alan is selling. It would be a great addition to any wardrobe.


----------



## mainy

38/39r - perfect trad fall jacket:
https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=49367

Figured I would crosspost this from SF. This will make somebody in this forum very happy, superb jacket :icon_smile:


----------



## summej2

Any kind soul willing to do reconnaissance and recovery on some dark brown 7 EE or 7.5 D half-brogues?



spinlps said:


> The NCJW shop on Olive East of 170 has HUNDRED's of NOS shoes at 50% off the marked price.
> 
> Catch? The tagged price for most of the new arrivals is the last marked down sale tag from the store / wholesaler source. That said, prices will end up being in the $25 - $30 range per pair.
> 
> Reward? After you sift through the Georgio Brutini, Stacy Adams, and other dreck, you'll find Made in the USA Dexter & Bass pennies, Florsheim Imperials of varying vintage, quality FootJoy & Nunn Bush goodyear welted shoes, and even the odd Allen Edmonds, JM Aristocraft, or Church's custom grade.
> 
> Mostly in small sizes (7 - 9.5) and varying widths. I didn't have time to look through it as I skimmed the open boxes for 11's. There are large unopened shipping boxes filled with more shoes in back.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## spinlps

*Another Tie Lot*

Two this time. $10each ppd CONUSA via PayPal non-CC.

Left - Bonwit Teller Lambswool Knit Tie w/ alternating herringbone pattern. Made in Italy.

Right - Aquascutum Purple Paisley. No fabric tag but appears to be a nice silk.


----------



## egadfly

The Weejuns and Alden Oxfords have been sold.

The NWT Timberland handsewns are still available -- now asking $25.​EGF


----------



## mainy

Tried listing these before but they are now in season :icon_smile: All jackets have 2 button sleeves...

Huntington - $35 + Shipping
Irish Tweed by Castle Island
100% wool
Tagged 42s
3 button / roll to 2
Patch flap pockets
Single center vent
Undarted
Shoulder seam to seam - 18.5"
Arm pit to pit - 22"
Sleeve - 23"
End of collar to hem of jacket - 28"









Brooks Brothers Blazer -$55 + Ship
Gold colored metal buttons
100% Wool
Tagged 42r
3b / roll to 2
Patch flap pockets
Undarted
Single center vent
Shoulder seam to seam - 19"
Pit to pit - 22"
Sleeve - 24.5"










Brooks Brothers - $30 + shipping
Check pattern jacket (probably orphaned suit coat, would look great as a sportcoat though IMO)
100% Wool
Tagged 41 lng
3 button / roll to 2
Undarted
Shoulder seam to seam - 18.5"
Pit to pit - 21.5"
Sleeve - 25"
End of collar to hem of jacket - 31.5"


----------



## TradTeacher

Perfect for the Fall/Winter Season, a Trad Essential...

H. Freeman and Sons Flannel Navy Blazer
3/2 w/ 3 Buttons on the Sleeve

Measures out to a 42R, I believe:
23" Chest
32 1/4" Length (Bottom of Collar to Hem)
19" Shoulders
24 3/4" Sleeves

This jacket is really beautiful. The fabric is so nice and it has a great burgundy silk lining. An eBay purchase gone awry for me, so my loss will certainly be your gain!

*$55 shipped.*

I also still have a 40R Lands End 2 button Gray Herringbone Tweed Sack for sale for *$25 shipped* and a pair of New In Box, never worn Chocolate Brown suede Clarks Desert Boot's, size 9.5D, for *$30 shipped. *

PM me for any more info or pictures. Thanks.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Is H. Freeman and sons the same as Hickey Freeman?

Do they (H. Freeman and sons) make decent clothes? 
My local thrift has a couple 38 (S, they're too short for my 38R frame) suits and sport coats.


----------



## Danny

H Freeman and Hickey Freeman are different makers and are both good.


----------



## Woodward

SpinLPs,

If the money doesn't come in for the Lewin Repp tie, I would definitely take it.

Ryan


----------



## mainy

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Is H. Freeman and sons the same as Hickey Freeman?
> 
> Do they (H. Freeman and sons) make decent clothes?
> My local thrift has a couple 38 (S, they're too short for my 38R frame) suits and sport coats.


Different maker, both quality. Every H. Freeman piece I've ever seen has been fully canvassed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Thanks,

I'll go check on those H.Freeman and Sons items, they've been in he shop all year.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NWT Brooks Brothers Cords 42*

Is there any interest in two pair of NWT (actually the tags have been removed from one pair but they are brand new) 100% cotton BB cords? One is olive, the other camel. Current BB cords list for $98.50 each and I believe are a cotton/poly blend. Both pair are 42 waist with unfinished hems and double pleats. I'm asking $50 each shipped CONUS or both pair for $95 shipped CONUS. OBO in both cases. PM interest or questions.

First buyer receives a complimentary Robert Talbott holiday tie!:devil:
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## memphisvol

*Atkinson's Wool Tie*

Atkinsson's All Wool Tie Made in Ireland 10ppd CONUS
3.5 inches wide at widest point 56 inches long

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay064sb7.jpg

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay065fz2.jpg


----------



## Georgia

*Hermes Tie, Cashmere Sweater, Bean Sweater...etc.*

I have a few items for sale:

1. Ties:

>Polo by Ralph Lauren Red w/ horse rider and dog. The tie is in perfect condition. *$25 shipped CONUS*

>Hermes tie with palm tree motif. The tie is in mint condition. *$60 shipped CONUS.*

>Alynn Christmas tie - navy with an emblematic golfing snowman. *$20 shipped CONUS.*

>H. Stockton Fox motif tie. The tie is in mint condition. *$25 shipped CONUS.*

2. LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. The sweater is 80% wool and 20% rayon. It is marked a size Medium - Tall. It measures:
_Pit-Pit: 22.5"
Collar-Hem: 28.5"
Shoulder-Shoulder: 18"
Shoulder-Cuff: 25"_
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

3. Club Room Heather Blue Cashmere sweater. The sweater is a size XL. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

4. Orvis Hunting Shirt w/ Leather shoulder. The shirt is in MINT condition, and the collar is leather lined. Size Large. *Asking $35 shipped.*

Please PM if interested...


----------



## AlanC

I'll be listing several things over the next couple of days as I'm able to process them.

*SOLD*--First up is a Ralph Lauren Polo club collar shirt in an off-white/cream/eggshell color, great condition with no pocket and no logo. It even comes with the short collar stays. Size *15 x 33*.

Polo dress shirts retail for $90-$145 on Ralph's site with no club collar in site. This one is yours for $25 delivered, Paypal please.

Leather Man Limited golf course belt (235), size 38, excellent condition. It retails for $28 (+ shipping). It's yours for $15 delivered, Paypal:


----------



## AlanC

Byford lambswool v-neck sweater, Made in England, very nice, very soft.

Tagged an XL, it measures ~25" from underarm to underarm.

Yours for $30 delivered, Paypal please. 






L.L. Bean shawl lapel sweater with leather covered button, USA made.

Tagged a L, it measures ~24" from underarm to underarm.

Yours for $25 delivered, Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment

I've listed this 42L (could work for a 44 as well) Scottish tweed overcoat in the SALES forum:


----------



## mainy

Some of the tradliest ties you will ever lay eyes upon, courtesy of longtime La Jolla institution The Ascot Shop:










From R-L: Talbott, JR English Regimental, Talbott, K&E Made in England, Talbott cotton, Talbott cotton, Atkinson's Irish Poplin Made in Ireland.

$12 shipped a piece, but I would love, love if somebody would like to step up and buy the whole lot for say, $65 shipped (under $10 a tie!) or make me an offer if you think that's unreasonable :devil: I would keep these, but I don't really need anymore ties.


----------



## Georgia

The cashmere sweater and the Christmas tie have been sold.

The prices have been reduced on the remaining items...get'em while they're hot!!



Georgia said:


> I have a few items for sale:
> 
> 1. Ties:
> 
> >Polo by Ralph Lauren Red w/ horse rider and dog. The tie is in perfect condition. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> >Hermes tie with palm tree motif. The tie is in mint condition. *$55 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> >Alynn Christmas tie - navy with an emblematic golfing snowman. *SOLD*
> 
> >H. Stockton Fox motif tie. The tie is in mint condition. *$20 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 2. LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. The sweater is 80% wool and 20% rayon. It is marked a size Medium - Tall. It measures:
> _Pit-Pit: 22.5"
> Collar-Hem: 28.5"
> Shoulder-Shoulder: 18"
> Shoulder-Cuff: 25"_
> *Asking $27 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 3. Club Room Heather Blue Cashmere sweater. The sweater is a size XL. *SOLD*
> 
> 4. Orvis Hunting Shirt w/ Leather shoulder. The shirt is in MINT condition, and the collar is leather lined. Size Large. *Asking $32 shipped.*
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## AlanC

Now listed in the SALES forum two 42L's:

*Magee* 'Donegal Dew' tweed sportcoat
Wool/Mohair/Cashmere blend

*Brooks Brothers* navy double-breasted blazer
6 x 4, center vent, Made in USA


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Untilted said:


> Orvis Shetland Wool sweater, in Navy. Size small. Excellent condition. *8 dollars shipped*.


is this still for sale?


----------



## Untilted

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> is this still for sale?


Yes it is still available.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*
This one's for the hardcore Trad, and is one of the nicest suits I've sold. The fabric on this thing is wonderful. It's a substantial flannel with chalk stripe. I can't find a thing wrong with this one. It's fresh and strong. You'll thank me when you get it. From the Knoxville men's store M.S. McClellan.

Southwick 3/2 suit
Navy flannel with chalkstripes
Dartless, pleatless, 2-button cuffs, 1 3/4" cuffs
$80 delivered CONUS via Priority mail, Paypal please.

Tagged a 42R it might also work for a 42S--check measurements!

Chest, underarm to underarm: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 17.75"
Length: 30.5

Waist, side to side: 18" (with ~3" to let)
Inseam: 28.25" (with ~1" to let + 1.75" cuffs)
Trousers are unlined.

https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6062/p1011624ey5.jpg

With flash:


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> ***Green** Canadian Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater*
> 
> See this thread (below). The sweater is identical in appearance and construction to the 80s Bean original -- made in Norway, etc. This one is by Roots Canada and is green instead of blue. Superb shape, definitely from the 80s, I would guess.
> 
> I've got $33 in it and I'm willing to sell it for that plus shipping. Let's say $40 shipped. Please PM. Thanks, MC
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70473


I'm bumping this. Now $20 shipped.


----------



## tripreed

M. Charles said:


> I'm bumping this. Now $20 shipped.


Maybe I missed this in the original post, but what size is it? Could your provide a chest measurement? Thanks.


----------



## M. Charles

tripreed said:


> Maybe I missed this in the original post, but what size is it? Could your provide a chest measurement? Thanks.


It's a medium. I don't have it in front of me, but I believe it's 23" chest. I'll check.


----------



## brandish

Georgia, I sent you a PM about the bean Sweater.


----------



## TradTeacher

Clarks Desert Boots are *sold*...

LE Herringbone Sack and H. Freeman Flannel Navy Blazer are still available...

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

Price drops on everything below. Click on the links to see the pictures.

Leather Man belt now $10.
Byford sweater now $25.
L.L. Bean belt now $20.



AlanC said:


> Leather Man Limited golf course belt (235), size 38, excellent condition. It retails for $28 (+ shipping). It's yours for $15 delivered, Paypal:
> 
> https://img164.imageshack.us/img164/7597/p1011564am5.jpg





AlanC said:


> Byford lambswool v-neck sweater, Made in England, very nice, very soft.
> 
> Tagged an XL, it measures ~25" from underarm to underarm.
> 
> Yours for $30 delivered, Paypal please.
> 
> L.L. Bean shawl collar sweater with leather covered button, USA made.
> 
> Tagged a L, it measures ~24" from underarm to underarm.
> 
> Yours for $25 delivered, Paypal please.


----------



## Georgia

The LL Bean sweater has been sold (pending payment)



Georgia said:


> The cashmere sweater and the Christmas tie have been sold.
> 
> The prices have been reduced on the remaining items...get'em while they're hot!!


----------



## wnh

A little bit of everything. I'll be glad to combine shipping on multiple items. Feel free to make an offer on anything.

Polo Ralph Lauren white/purple university stripe OCBD, no pocket, with logo. Size 15.5-34. $20 shipped, Paypal.






Polo Ralph Lauren wool blend fair isle socks, sock size 10-13. The tag reads: 41% nylon, 29% wool, 26% acrylic, 3% other fiber, 1% rubber. Hand wash/line dry. $12 shipped, Paypal.




J. Crew wool trousers, size 34x32, flat front and uncuffed. Unlined, button fly, with the top button missing. $25 shipped, Paypal.









Lands' End pink cotton polo, size Small. This isn't pique, but more of a t-shirt-like cotton. $10 shipped, Paypal.





Brooks Brothers 100% camel hair 3/2 sack jacket, made in U.S.A. 2 buttons on the sleeves. There is a dark brown stain on the left sleeve, but I don't know what it is. Maybe it'll dry-clean out, maybe not. The stain isn't as obvious in person as it is in the pictures, but it's not well hidden either.


There is no size tag that I can find. Measurements are:
Chest: 22" across.
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 29.5" from bottom of collar (31" from top of collar)
Sleeves: 24"

I have included pictures with the tape measure so you can see exactly where I measured the jacket, in case I did it a little off.
















Lastly, I know you're not all trad purists, so I've got some ties for those of you who swing from both sides of the sartorial plate. The Talbott will be $15 shipped, the Zegna $10 shipped, but I'll let all the others go for the cost of shipping, about $3.

Left to right:
J. Ferrar blue w/ dot texture, just under 4" wide
Van Heusen, satin stripes, just over 4" wide (note the wrinkles -- the lining is a little messed up too, as my 11 month old used it as a toy for a few minutes)
Zegna, 3.75" wide
Stafford, satin stripes (this is really shiny, not much of a tradly tie), 4" wide








Left to right:
Andrew's Ties, just under 4" wide
Robert Talbott, 3.5" wide (note the slightly diagonal ink mark above the thinner blade, on the right side of the back part of the tie)


----------



## wnh

wnh said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren wool blend fair isle socks, sock size 10-13. The tag reads: 41% nylon, 29% wool, 26% acrylic, 3% other fiber, 1% rubber. Hand wash/line dry. $12 shipped, Paypal.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 100% camel hair 3/2 sack jacket, made in U.S.A. 2 buttons on the sleeves. There is a dark brown stain on the left sleeve, but I don't know what it is. Maybe it'll dry-clean out, maybe not. The stain isn't as obvious in person as it is in the pictures, but it's not well hidden either.
> 
> There is no size tag that I can find. Measurements are:
> Chest: 22" across.
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 29.5" from bottom of collar (31" from top of collar)
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> I have included pictures with the tape measure so you can see exactly where I measured the jacket, in case I did it a little off.


The socks are sold.

I forgot to put a price on the jacket. $18 shipped, Paypal.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*J. Press Suit/ J. Press Jacket*

Two items thrifted today...a good day for J. Press. Both of these are for the smaller guy. First the suit...a Navy wool micro-herringbone weave in a two button. There were no tags I could find, but the measurements say its a 41S (maybe XS). Actual measurements are:
Chest 22 1/2
Sleeve 23 1/2
Shoulder 19
Length 28 1/2

Trousers:
Waist 19 x 2
Inseam 26 with 1 3/4" cuffs (could go to almost 30" without cuffs)
 Outseam 37 1/2
All measurements are approximate.

Best representation of the color is the picture with the label, which also best shows the fabric. The shot with my finger shows an area of wear near the center rear belt loop, the worst of which is to the right of my finger.
Other than that area I can find no defects. I personally have never seen a suit with this much hand stitching, it is a great starter suit or a staple or anyones wardrobe. Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
RL=https://imageshack.us][/URL]
Next is a J. Press tweed herringbone jacket in brown and black size 36S. This is a three button/roll to two model.

Actual measurements are:
Chest 20
Sleeve 23 3/4
Jacket waist 18 1/2
Length 27 1/2

Color is pretty much true in all the pictures. There is one minor pull which I couldn't find again when I went to look for it for this listing AND the reason I'm only asking $25 shipped CONUS for this jacket. The last picture shows a very small hole above the cuff buttons on the left arm. This could be rewoven or very inconspicuously repaired with the right color thread.

PM interest or questions.
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=523&i=pressjac3bb5.jpg


----------



## rnoldh

*FS: A glorious Scottish Tweed overcoat*

I have a particularly nice Scottish Tweed overcoat, sizE 40, 42 R or L, for sale on SF.

Here is the linkhttps://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=50086

Here's the coat:










Beautiful hand work:










And a great Scottish Tweed fabric










This is a really special overcoat. The Grimble Glough Tweed is amazing. I'm asking $99 shipped CONUS.

This overcoat is very similar to one that AlanC just sold.


----------



## Acacian

Hello! I'm in the market for an old-style Bean Norwegian navy/white sweater, *Size Medium*, regular length, like this one:
https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l1000877xl9.jpg

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated if you have one you can bear to part with!


----------



## Untilted

tonylumpkin said:


> *Next is a J. Press tweed herringbone jacket in brown and black size 36S*. This is a three button/roll to two model.


J.Press tweed for 25 bucks? in my size?

:heart attack:

*PM Sent*


----------



## markdc

Untilted said:


> J.Press tweed for 25 bucks? in my size?
> 
> :heart attack:
> 
> *PM Sent*


if tilt backs out for any particular reason, i'd like to purchase this and get it fixed up for my dad. thanks!


----------



## markdc

tonylumpkin said:


> T
> Next is a J. Press tweed herringbone jacket in brown and black size 36S. This is a three button/roll to two model.
> 
> Actual measurements are:
> Chest 20
> Sleeve 23 3/4
> Jacket waist 18 1/2
> Length 27 1/2
> 
> PM interest or questions.


hmmm... actually, would the measurements for this be more along the lines of a 38s? just wondering.


----------



## Untilted

it's go the same measurements my other 36S Press sack has.

40 inch chest = a J.Press 36

I guess it would work for a 38 as well. A bit tighter in the chest.


----------



## markdc

Untilted said:


> it's go the same measurements my other 36S Press sack has.
> 
> 40 inch chest = a J.Press 36
> 
> I guess it would work for a 38 as well. A bit tighter in the chest.


gotcha. hrm. got a harris tweed for myself the other day that measures 20 inches or so but is tagged as a 38. we'll see how it fits when it comes in the mail.


----------



## AlanC

Sizing can vary from size + 2"-4". It just depends.


----------



## Untilted

markdc said:


> gotcha. hrm. got a harris tweed for myself the other day that measures 20 inches or so but is tagged as a 38. we'll see how it fits when it comes in the mail.


Buy this for your dad.


----------



## markdc

AlanC said:


> Sizing can vary from size + 2"-4". It just depends.


would part of this "discrepancy" be due to the fact that the aforementioned tweed is a sack?


----------



## AlanC

There's just no industry standard. +4" is probably a more traditional measurement. It's what you'll usually see on Press, Brooks and such.


----------



## rnoldh

rnoldh said:


> I have a particularly nice Scottish Tweed overcoat, sizE 40, 42 R or L, for sale on SF.
> 
> Here is the linkhttps://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=50086
> 
> Here's the coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a great Scottish Tweed fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really special overcoat. The Grimble Glough Tweed is amazing. I'm asking $99 shipped CONUS.
> 
> This overcoat is very similar to one that AlanC just sold.


Pictures are finally up above for this listing


----------



## rnoldh

Here is a link to the Crombie Cashmere Overcoat I'm selling for $99.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=49801

Here are pictures of the Cashmere Crombie:

























As you can see, the Crombie is very nice. If anyone buys the Scottish Tweed and the Crombie, I'll make a special deal.


----------



## sidvar

*NWOB Church's 12-12.5 'Diplomat' semi-brogues*

*$290* SHIPPED CONUS. PM ME.

It kills me to part with these but they are a little too tight for me to think of even wearing them. So after considering foot reduction surgery and/or investing in some kind of (equally medieval) expanding device, I am doing the decent thing and offering these up to forum members:

These retail in England for GBP 310 (or 263 excl VAT), i.e. $630 or $540 excl VAT plus shipping. (Eg. https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/produc...electedFitID=0 )

I'm offering them Brand New (without box)

Church Diplomat -- Custom Grade -- Semi brogues -- Black

Unworn, unused, spotless soles.

Size - US 12-12.5
Fitting - Narrow

Writing on inner wall: 115 E
(Meaningless) measurements: Length outer sole 12 and 11/16th inches
Width at widest point of sole: 4 and 6/16th inches


----------



## tonylumpkin

tonylumpkin said:


> Two items thrifted today...a good day for J. Press. Both of these are for the smaller guy. First the suit...a Navy wool micro-herringbone weave in a two button. There were no tags I could find, but the measurements say its a 41S (maybe XS). Actual measurements are:
> Chest 22 1/2
> Sleeve 23 1/2
> Shoulder 19
> Length 28 1/2
> 
> Trousers:
> Waist 19 x 2
> Inseam 26 with 1 3/4" cuffs (could go to almost 30" without cuffs)
> Outseam 37 1/2
> All measurements are approximate.
> 
> Best representation of the color is the picture with the label, which also best shows the fabric. The shot with my finger shows an area of wear near the center rear belt loop, the worst of which is to the right of my finger.
> Other than that area I can find no defects. I personally have never seen a suit with this much hand stitching, it is a great starter suit or a staple or anyones wardrobe. Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS
> https://imageshack.us
> https://imageshack.us
> RL=https://imageshack.us][/URL]
> 
> HERRINGBONE JACKET IS SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
> 
> PM interest or questions on the suit.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

*J. Press "Presstige" Grey 3/2 Sack Suit*

I thrifted this on Tuesday night, pretty excited to make this find but I think it's much too big for me. I'm considering taking it to a tailor and getting an opinion on whether it could be brought in to my measurements but I'm not hopeful. In the meantime, I figured I would offer it up here for sale or for interesting swap offers.

I've tried to be pretty comprehensive with photos, pardon the poor quality of some. The only flaw I can see is that the fabric underneath the back of the collar has become partially unsewn but I think that could be repaired with ease.

Here are the measurements and photos:

Jacket:

Chest (armpit to armpit) - 24.5"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 34"
Shoulder - will add later
Sleeve - will add later

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4252.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4275.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4263.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4261.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4259.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4260.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4262.jpg

Pants (flat front):

Waist - 40"
Inseam - 30"
Cuffs - 1.25"

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4264.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4268.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4269.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4274.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4267.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4265.jpg

I'm asking $40 shipped CONUS (or a swap!). I'd be happy to answer any questions or provide more pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Price on the Press suit?

Brian


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*

A Trad staple, Argyle & Sutherland repp, here by Robert Talbott, 3" wide. This one has some wrinkling where it was tied in the past and a _very_ small spot that blends in and I can't even find right now (saw it earlier). Sold as is, but in overall good and completely wearable condition. I wouldn't sell it if I wouldn't wear it. $12 delivered in NA, Paypal please.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Southwick from Mobley & Sons of Birmingham
This is a lighter weight coat, although I would consider it a fall/winter sportcoat. It has a loose open weave with a large windowpane pattern.
Quarter lined, three-button cuff.
$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.25"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 30.25"

https://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3888/p1011670ae9.jpg

https://img503.imageshack.us/img503/5562/p1011691rk9.jpg

*SOLD*--Southwick tweed from Alfred's of Memphis
Quarter lined, two-button cuff
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.25"
Shoulder: 17"
Length: 29.75"

Issues: There is a small spot on the lapel that I'm very confident will disappear from dry cleaning. It blends into the tweed pretty well as-is. There is also some collar creep at the neck.

https://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3008/p1011693zk9.jpg


----------



## Joe Tradly

[drool]

Stunning jackets, Alan.

JB


----------



## Jolly Roger

Nice stuff. Man, I need to drop some pounds. 

I still have the BB charcoal 3/2 sack suit ( plain front, *un*cuffed trousers) for sale.

48R

$50 shipped. PM if interested for pics and measurements.


----------



## rnoldh

rnoldh said:


> I have a particularly nice Scottish Tweed overcoat, sizE 40, 42 R or L, for sale on SF.
> 
> Here is the linkhttps://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=50086
> 
> Here's the coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a great Scottish Tweed fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really special overcoat. The Grimble Glough Tweed is amazing. I'm asking $99 shipped CONUS.
> 
> This overcoat is very similar to one that AlanC just sold.


Price drop on this beauty to *$95 OBO*.


----------



## Georgia

I have a few other items for sale, and I dropped the prices of the items below. I'm happy to 'make a deal' if you want more than one item. Please PM me if you are interested!!

1. 2 Brooks Brothers non-iron OCBDs. The shirts are in excellent shape - very crisp white; a 9 out of 10. Size 16.5 x 32/33. *SOLD

*2. 2 J. Press OCBDs. These shirts are in perfect shape - no signs of wear. One shirt is classic oxford cloth, and the other is a pinpoint oxford. Both shirts have point collars and barrel cuffs; both size 15.5 x 36. *$60 shipped CONUS for the pair

*

3. Brand New pair of Indigo Palms fine wale 5-pocket corduroy jeans. Size 36 x 32. These retail for $88; *$25 shipped CONUS

*
4. New Beretta quilted hunting jacket. This jacket is new, but the tags have been removed (I believe it was a display) - it's in perfect shape. The jacket has 4 game pockets in the front and one large game pocket on the back. Size Large. This retails for >$175; *$60 shipped CONUS*



Georgia said:


> I have a few items for sale:
> 
> 1. Ties:
> 
> >Polo by Ralph Lauren Red w/ horse rider and dog. The tie is in perfect condition. *$18 shipped CONUS*
> 
> >Hermes tie with palm tree motif. The tie is in mint condition. *$50 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> >Alynn Christmas tie - navy with an emblematic golfing snowman. *SOLD
> 
> * >H. Stockton Fox motif tie. The tie is in mint condition. *$18 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 2. LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. The sweater is 80% wool and 20% rayon. It is marked a size Medium - Tall. It measures:
> _Pit-Pit: 22.5"
> Collar-Hem: 28.5"
> Shoulder-Shoulder: 18"
> Shoulder-Cuff: 25"_
> *SOLD*
> 
> 3. Club Room Heather Blue Cashmere sweater. The sweater is a size XL. *SOLD*
> 
> 4. Orvis Hunting Shirt w/ Leather shoulder. The shirt is in MINT condition, and the collar is leather lined. Size Large. *Asking $30 shipped.*
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## Georgia

The Brooks Brothers shirts have sold.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Just a thought. I suspect the stumbling block on the navy J. Press suit I posted yesterday is the inseam of the trousers...extremely short. You might consider the jacket, with new buttons, would make a great blazer. As I said, just a thought.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Edited the below post to include the shoulder to shoulder (19") and shoulder to end of sleeve (26.5") lengths.



ProvidenceFriar said:


> I thrifted this on Tuesday night, pretty excited to make this find but I think it's much too big for me. I'm considering taking it to a tailor and getting an opinion on whether it could be brought in to my measurements but I'm not hopeful. In the meantime, I figured I would offer it up here for sale or for interesting swap offers.
> 
> I've tried to be pretty comprehensive with photos, pardon the poor quality of some. The only flaw I can see is that the fabric underneath the back of the collar has become partially unsewn but I think that could be repaired with ease.
> 
> Here are the measurements and photos:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest (armpit to armpit) - 24.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 34"
> Shoulder - 19"
> Sleeve - 26.5"
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4252.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4275.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4263.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4261.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4259.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4260.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4262.jpg
> 
> Pants (flat front):
> 
> Waist - 40"
> Inseam - 30"
> Cuffs - 1.25"
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4264.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4268.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4269.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4274.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4267.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/jpress07/Hpim4265.jpg
> 
> I'm asking $40 shipped CONUS (or a swap!). I'd be happy to answer any questions or provide more pictures.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

*Interest check on Southwick 3/2 sack and Mercer shirts*

I'd like to throw out an "interest check" to the forum on some items that I found today at the Salvation Army. If you'd like them, I can easily go back and get them. I'd charge cost, shipping and a few bucks for the effort. :icon_smile_big:

First is a "forest green" colored Southwick 3/2 sack by Hillhouse Ltd (Hillhouse was to Brown as J. Press is to Yale, to paraphrase a post on this forum).

pit to pit: 42"
length from bottom of collar: 30"
length from shoulder to end of sleeve: 23"
width from shoulder to shoulder: 17"

No flaws aside from that it was too small for me.

Secondly, a bunch of Mercer and Sons shirts. Some OCBDs and some straight points. Mostly blue and light blue although there was a white with blue stripes as well. All were tagged "17 1/2, 33". The sleeves, measuring about 24" came up a little too short for me.


----------



## Untilted

ProvidenceFriar said:


> I'd like to throw out an "interest check" to the forum on some items that I found today at the Salvation Army. If you'd like them, I can easily go back and get them. I'd charge cost, shipping and a few bucks for the effort. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> First is a "forest green" colored Southwick 3/2 sack by Hillhouse Ltd (Hillhouse was to Brown as J. Press is to Yale, to paraphrase a post on this forum).
> 
> pit to pit: 42"
> length from bottom of collar: 30"
> length from shoulder to end of sleeve: 23"
> width from shoulder to shoulder: 17"
> 
> No flaws aside from that it was too small for me.
> 
> Secondly, a bunch of Mercer and Sons shirts. Some OCBDs and some straight points. Mostly blue and light blue although there was a white with blue stripes as well. All were tagged "17 1/2, 33". The sleeves, measuring about 24" came up a little too short for me.


I think either the pit to pit measurement or the shoulder yoke to yoke measurement is incorrect. 42 inch chest circumference implies a 38. A 38 jacket usually has a 18 shoulder yoke to yoke distance. A 17 shoulder width is in line with a 36, which has a 40 chest circumference.


----------



## TweedyDon

ProvidenceFriar said:


> I'd like to throw out an "interest check" to the forum on some items that I found today at the Salvation Army. If you'd like them, I can easily go back and get them. I'd charge cost, shipping and a few bucks for the effort. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> First is a "forest green" colored Southwick 3/2 sack by Hillhouse Ltd (Hillhouse was to Brown as J. Press is to Yale, to paraphrase a post on this forum).
> 
> pit to pit: 42"
> length from bottom of collar: 30"
> length from shoulder to end of sleeve: 23"
> width from shoulder to shoulder: 17"
> 
> No flaws aside from that it was too small for me.
> 
> Secondly, a bunch of Mercer and Sons shirts. Some OCBDs and some straight points. Mostly blue and light blue although there was a white with blue stripes as well. All were tagged "17 1/2, 33". The sleeves, measuring about 24" came up a little too short for me.


I'm interested in one or two of the Mercer OCBD shirts, if the're thrift-store cheap! The sleeves will, I think, be a wee bit too small for me, but I'd like to try Mercer out--and since I wear the sleeves always rolled up anyway when I teach, this won't be an issue for me. (Don't worry, chaps--my other shirts fit properly, but I'm willing to bow to practicality with cheap "try-out" shirts!) Of course, if there are are 17.5 33 chaps out there who'd like these shirts, they should receive them rather than me.

And thanks for posting these and the jacket--very good of you!


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Untilted said:


> I think either the pit to pit measurement or the shoulder yoke to yoke measurement is incorrect. 42 inch chest circumference implies a 38. A 38 jacket usually has a 18 shoulder yoke to yoke distance. A 17 shoulder width is in line with a 36, which has a 40 chest circumference.


Entirely possible, I shall try again.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

TweedyDon said:


> I'm interested in one or two of the Mercer OCBD shirts, if the're thrift-store cheap! The sleeves will, I think, be a wee bit too small for me, but I'd like to try Mercer out--and since I wear the sleeves always rolled up anyway when I teach, this won't be an issue for me. (Don't worry, chaps--my other shirts fit properly, but I'm willing to bow to practicality with cheap "try-out" shirts!) Of course, if there are are 17.5 33 chaps out there who'd like these shirts, they should receive them rather than me.
> 
> And thanks for posting these and the jacket--very good of you!


The Mercers were $6-$7 each. Also, they looked to be in practically brand new condition. It was a real disappointment when they didn't fit right!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I'd also quite possibly jump on a shirt or 2, if you'd ship them to Canada.


----------



## Speas

ProvidenceFriar said:


> The Mercers were $6-$7 each. Also, they looked to be in practically brand new condition. It was a real disappointment when they didn't fit right!


That's my size. I'll take as many as you have to send me. Thanks


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Mercers are pending to Speas.



ProvidenceFriar said:


> I'd like to throw out an "interest check" to the forum on some items that I found today at the Salvation Army. If you'd like them, I can easily go back and get them. I'd charge cost, shipping and a few bucks for the effort. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> First is a "forest green" colored Southwick 3/2 sack by Hillhouse Ltd (Hillhouse was to Brown as J. Press is to Yale, to paraphrase a post on this forum).
> 
> pit to pit: 42"
> length from bottom of collar: 30"
> length from shoulder to end of sleeve: 23"
> width from shoulder to shoulder: 17"
> 
> No flaws aside from that it was too small for me.
> 
> Secondly, a bunch of Mercer and Sons shirts. Some OCBDs and some straight points. Mostly blue and light blue although there was a white with blue stripes as well. All were tagged "17 1/2, 33". The sleeves, measuring about 24" came up a little too short for me.


----------



## farrago

*Up For Adoption*

Further inspection of my closet revealed 5 Lands' End button down shirts.

Pinpoints (15x33) mid 80's vintage

white, ecru, yellow

Hyde Parks (15 1/2x33) mid 90's vintage

white and blue

PM me to start the horse trading.


----------



## Geoff Gander

*Classic DB Blazer for sale*

Hi everyone,

I read the guidelines for this forum, and I have the following available:

*Men's navy blue, double breasted blazer (44 R)*

A classical, nautically inspired blazer. Stylistically correct and of solid construction. Worn a handful of times over the years, and it's been well cared for. The fabric is 45% wool/55% polyester, and I paid $130 CDN for it at Moore's.

Features two working front pockets with flaps, plus two breast pockets. I'm selling it because I find double-breasted jackets don't work well for me. Comes from a smoke-free home, and is free of stains or signs of wear as far as I can see.

Asking $75 (negotiable) plus S+H. A good buy for someone wanting to build a starting wardrobe; or for someone who really wants a blazer.

Here are some pics - I can post others if necessary:



















PM me if interested - let's make a deal!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Gander

*A nice range of ties needing a new home*

Gentlemen,

Continuing on new previous post, I have the following up for sale:

A collection of ties, from various manufacturers, for all occasions - all 100% silk unless otherwise noted! From left to right:

- Gant (burgundy and navy stripes) - worn once
- Club International by Tip Top (red with white pindots, polyester, worn once, dates from 1980s)
- Pierre Cardin (big and tall, black/brown/grey check pattern - never worn)
- Moore's (yellow with blue geometric shapes, dates from 1980s, it has a $15 price tag on it! - never worn)
- Sazzari (green/purple check with floral design, worn once)
- Club International by Tip Top (purple/grey/ochre swirling design, 
reminiscent of stained glass - never worn)










All items come from a smoke-free home. Asking $8 apiece, or $30 for the lot, plus S+H (hey, at $6 apiece, you can't go wrong!) Or, make me an offer I can't refuse. Please PM me.

Geoff


----------



## Duck

Are the lapels always that wide on DB Blazers?


----------



## Geoff Gander

*Look for AEs*

This is a shot in the dark, but here goes:

If anyone finds a nice pair of thrifted AEs (size 9.5, D or E width), please let me know. I scour the local Sally Anns from time to time, but hope springs eternal!

Any colour is fine, lace-ups preferred. Please PM me if you find anything, and tell me how much your want for them.

Thanks!

Geoff


----------



## Duck

Joe? Where are you?


----------



## tripreed

Duck said:


> Joe? Where are you?


Haha, that's kind of what I was thinking too :devil:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Folks, 

I think it's time for a little come-to-Jesus on the Trad Exchange thread.

This thread was created with the express purpose of helping members exchange tradly clothing items. This sort of thing is not usually allowed at Ask Andy (that is, clothing sales are generally supposed to be posted in the Sales Forum). The moderators gave us permission to have this thread because tradly clothing is a small niche in the clothing market, and one that is highly specialized and specific. Because tradly clothes are hard to come by, we were given special permission to have this thread, and have it live here in the Trad Forum. 

I have noticed lately that we've moved away from thrift store-found sack suits and striped ties into a wider, er, definition of Trad. 

I made a snarky comment a few days ago, ruffled some feathers. That tie, although made by a Tradly maker, did not fit into the Trad cannon, and thus my comment. I upset some folks. Sorry for upsetting you, but not sorry for my opinion.

Of the items posted today by Geoff Gander, I count perhaps two that belong in this thread. 

Now, I can hear the gnashing of teeth as I type. What's Trad? Who defines it? Is it up to Joe Tradly what's acceptable? Why is he the arbiter of this thread?

Obviously, I am not the arbiter, I don't define Trad, and it's not up to me. 

But Trad is like pornography. I know it when I see it. Rather, I know when it's not. Four of the six ties above clearly are not. The other two are questionable, but, in my opinion, acceptable. 

Here's why it matters: If this devolves into regular sales thread, then it should no longer exist. It becomes no longer special and thus should just be moved over to the Sales Forum. We risk our special treatment here when we post clearly non-trad items. 

And so I ask, please, please can we keep this thread to items found of the trad cannon? Sack suits and jackets. Conservative ties, collar styles and shoes. You get the picture. 

We are all tempted to use this thread as our own, free version of Ebay. Even you, AlanC, inappropriately posted some (arguably gorgeous) darted suits recently. Can we please try to keep this thread to its original intent?

If there is debate on this topic, let's move it to a new thread. In fact, because I know there will be, I will cross post into a new thread.

Thanks.

JB


----------



## spielerman

Go Joe,
I'm trying to become trad and can use more "thrift store values".

The bay folks get the measurements all wrong and not reliable, I need the good brothers on this forum to "suit" me up.


----------



## zarathustra

Joe Tradly said:


> Folks,
> 
> I think it's time for a little come-to-Jesus on the Trad Exchange thread.
> 
> This thread was created with the express purpose of helping members exchange tradly clothing items. This sort of thing is not usually allowed at Ask Andy (that is, clothing sales are generally supposed to be posted in the Sales Forum). The moderators gave us permission to have this thread because tradly clothing is a small niche in the clothing market, and one that is highly specialized and specific. Because tradly clothes are hard to come by, we were given special permission to have this thread, and have it live here in the Trad Forum.
> 
> I have noticed lately that we've moved away from thrift store-found sack suits and striped ties into a wider, er, definition of Trad.
> 
> I made a snarky comment a few days ago, ruffled some feathers. That tie, although made by a Tradly maker, did not fit into the Trad cannon, and thus my comment. I upset some folks. Sorry for upsetting you, but not sorry for my opinion.
> 
> Of the items posted today by Geoff Gander, I count perhaps two that belong in this thread.
> 
> Now, I can hear the gnashing of teeth as I type. What's Trad? Who defines it? Is it up to Joe Tradly what's acceptable? Why is he the arbiter of this thread?
> 
> Obviously, I am not the arbiter, I don't define Trad, and it's not up to me.
> 
> But Trad is like pornography. I know it when I see it. Rather, I know when it's not. Four of the six ties above clearly are not. The other two are questionable, but, in my opinion, acceptable.
> 
> Here's why it matters: If this devolves into regular sales thread, then it should no longer exist. It becomes no longer special and thus should just be moved over to the Sales Forum. We risk our special treatment here when we post clearly non-trad items.
> 
> And so I ask, please, please can we keep this thread to items found of the trad cannon? Sack suits and jackets. Conservative ties, collar styles and shoes. You get the picture.
> 
> We are all tempted to use this thread as our own, free version of Ebay. Even you, AlanC, inappropriately posted some (arguably gorgeous) darted suits recently. Can we please try to keep this thread to its original intent?
> 
> If there is debate on this topic, let's move it to a new thread. In fact, because I know there will be, I will cross post into a new thread.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> JB


while i will agree with ya joe on many grounds. This isn't a thread meant to make money. I would give Alan C some leeway. Nothing he is posting is obscenely off the mark. Yes i know there were darts... but he doesn't simply post whatever.

There are newcomers who view this thread as an additional sales forum to SF. That isn't right. I had somewhat tradlyish items that i sold on Sf because they were not tradly enough for her and I haven't earned the respect around here to cross the line. My point is that Alan C has that respect. Many of the recent posters are simply using the thread as another sales tool and have not earned that respect.

I don't want to lose this as i like having the ability to look and share wih you guys. But i don't know how to regulate the thread either.

I am willing to grant leeway... just not for SF overruns.

I do think there is a happy medium between Joe and everything else. JUst curious as to how we find it.


----------



## AlanC

Joe's points are well taken, and by and large he is correct. We need to be better about self-editing what we post for sale here. There's no need for too much hand-wringing, either. 

I don't necessarily agree that darts make something ipso facto inappropriate for this thread, if so we would have to say a large percentage of what, say, Squire and Patrick wear are not Trad. For example, the Magee tweed I recently offered is not a Press 3/2, but I think it certainly has enough of a tweedy vibe going to qualify.

I also won't apologize for making money on the things I offer. If I didn't make anything on it I wouldn't turn up most of it because I simply wouldn't have the motivation I do now. I believe many benefit from the stuff I offer here. I sell good stuff at good prices. If they're not good, then I find that out by no one buying them. There simply has to be some free market going on here. 

We also need to be careful that we don't make folks so gunshy in posting things they have that they don't offer them for fear they're not Trad enough. 

Also, perhaps we should simply move the thread to the SALES forum. The issue would be that technically a lot of the folks who post things here couldn't over there without paying because of low post counts.

Again, Joe's words should give us pause. Let's do better, me included, but there's no need for too much Trad angst.

Now hit those thrift stores! (And get ready for the things I found today :biggrin2


----------



## DocHolliday

I understand and applaud the intent behind Joe's message. However, I would suggest caution in its implementation. I don't know that I've ever listed items for sale here, but I have a couple coats set aside because I thought they might be of interest to Trad forumites. They're both natural-shouldered, tweedy, and of interesting, somewhat uncommon design. (One's a half-Norfolk, IIRC.) They are, however, both darted, and by Joe's definition, they would not be welcome here. That seems a shame, considering that I suspect that some folks might well be interested in them.

Again, I agree that the thread can't afford to have folks listing stuff that's blatantly non-Trad all the time. But if someone is doing that, then that person should be pulled aside and spoken to, probably by a mod. To ban all items that don't meet the somewhat nebulous "Trad" criteria seems to risk eliminating quite a few good deals. And I imagine there are other folks like me, who take inspiration from classic American styles rather than abide by the full Trad orthodoxy. They might be interested in, say, a navy three-piece from Brooks, even if it is darted. Personally, I don't think such a thing would be out of place in a Trad sales thread.

Ultimately, I think it comes down to intent. If someone is defying the spirit of the thread, that is, of course, a problem. But as long as folks such as AlanC think there's Tradly interest to their items, I'm happy to trust their judgement, even if not every one meets the full Trad criteria. I guess I'm saying I'm willing to give folks a little leeway, as long as they seem to have the proper motivation in mind. If they don't, well, I'd suggest focusing on that, rather than closing the door to interesting items that don't fit perfectly in the Trad box.

Just a thought.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm not sure there's a big problem here. I'm pretty good at ignoring things I'm not interested in, and someone unfamiliar with our highly informal ways will figure them out soon enough when nobody buys the nontradly item offered - and pummels the poor shnook with witticisms to boot.


----------



## Georgia

I'm new. I've posted and sold some items that I would consider 'trad' - or very close to 'trad'. All items were posted with the intention that there would be interest from our fellow Trad members. Some if these items might not have met JT or some of the more senior forum members' 'cannon' of Trad, and if I crossed the line or offended anyone, I apologize. When I come across items at the thrift/consignment store that I think would get some good use from a Trad forum member, I grab it and offer it here.

I want to 'play by the rules', so it might not be a bad idea to re-write the thread guidelines, or allow moderators more leeway with posts in the Thrift Exchange thread. 

That being said, the J. Press OCBDs I have listed above have sold.


----------



## spielerman

DocHolliday said:


> I understand and applaud the intent behind Joe's message. However, I would suggest caution in its implementation. I don't know that I've ever listed items for sale here, but I have a couple coats set aside because I thought they might be of interest to Trad forumites. They're both natural-shouldered, tweedy, and of interesting, somewhat uncommon design. (One's a half-Norfolk, IIRC.) They are, however, both darted, and by Joe's definition, they would not be welcome here. That seems a shame, considering that I suspect that some folks might well be interested in them.
> 
> Again, I agree that the thread can't afford to have folks listing stuff that's blatantly non-Trad all the time. But if someone is doing that, then that person should be pulled aside and spoken to, probably by a mod. To ban all items that don't meet the somewhat nebulous "Trad" criteria seems to risk eliminating quite a few good deals. And I imagine there are other folks like me, who take inspiration from classic American styles rather than abide by the full Trad orthodoxy. They might be interested in, say, a navy three-piece from Brooks, even if it is darted. Personally, I don't think such a thing would be out of place in a Trad sales thread.
> 
> Ultimately, I think it comes down to intent. If someone is defying the spirit of the thread, that is, of course, a problem. But as long as folks such as AlanC think there's Tradly interest to their items, I'm happy to trust their judgement, even if not every one meets the full Trad criteria. I guess I'm saying I'm willing to give folks a little leeway, as long as they seem to have the proper motivation in mind. If they don't, well, I'd suggest focusing on that, rather than closing the door to interesting items that don't fit perfectly in the Trad box.
> 
> Just a thought.


Post the jackets Doc! And to Patrick's point, ignore what you don't like. I too zip through the stuff that doesn't please my eye or like most stuff, that is too large to me.


----------



## spielerman

ProvidenceFriar said:


> Entirely possible, I shall try again.


Please do as if the shoulder measurement is an 18 w/ a 42 chest, I will take it!


----------



## AlanC

Gant 'The Rugger' Shetland sweater, blue and fuzzy (dare I say, shaggy?) with narrow white stripes, not too heavy
Tagged M, measures to a *Small* (see measurements!)

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please

Chest: 20"
Length from bottom of collar: 25"
Sleeve from shoulder w/ cuff folded: 23.5"


----------



## egadfly

AlanC said:


> Gant 'The Rugger' Shetland sweater ...


Wow, I haven't seen a Rugger in a loooong time. Many years ago, I had one in crimson. Great sweater; wore like iron.

Around the same era, I recall wearing a heavyweight, plum-colored sweater from someplace called Boston Traders. I poached it from my father's closet, I believe. Anyone remember that company?

It seems to me that sweaters are one item that has drastically declined in quality over the past 20 years.

EGF


----------



## farrago

And a good starting point for the sweater renaissance would be a resurrection of the Brooks line of Shetlands in a rainbow of colors and exact sizes.


----------



## AlanC

*Second offering to the Trad gods...*

*SOLD*

L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Shoes (get your 'Bean Boots' outta here!)
Size 10M (note that Bean suggests this would work for 10.5-11)
Pre-distressed for that authentic look
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## DavidW

With some trepidation after the recent exchange, I offer the following items ranging from "traditional" to trad. All are items that don't fit me well enough. Please excuse the "word pictures" only as I still haven't mastered posting photos. But please send a pm with any interest and I'll try to describe better or, perhaps with help, send a photo. All prices include shipping CONUS. 

38s Hickey Freeman dark gray wool suit. Boardroom model with some padding removed for a more natural shoulder. Note this has darts and pleats, but is rather "traditional". Worn but still in good condition. $35.

38s Hickey Freeman medium gray with faint brown lines. Same model, same padding removal as above. Also worn but very good condition. $35.

Barracuta, size 38. Van Heusen model, not the original "made in England", but indistinguishable to me. Excellent condition, just a little too snug for my taste. $25.

Bill's Khakis Wool/Cotton Twills, charcoal gray. Size 32 with 27 inch inseam and 1 5/8 cuffs. Ok, they have pleats. Excellent condition. $25.

Allen Edmonds Cambridge (Wing Tip), Shell Cordovan (yes, genuine, in burgundy). Size 6 1/2 C, but very large and fits to me like a 7 1/2 D. Good condition, been recrafted once and will be due for another soon, but plenty of life left. $35.

Allen Edmonds Saratoga Tassel Loafers. Burgundy calf. Size 7 C but large and fits like a 7 1/2 C or D. Very good condition. $30.

Polo Beefroll Penny Loafers, light brown pebble grain. Size 6 1/2 D, but on the smaller side. Appear never to have been worn, bought on EBay but too tight. Excellent quality, I wish they fit. $25.


----------



## Untilted

spielerman said:


> Please do as if the shoulder measurement is an 18 w/ a 42 chest, I will take it!


but if the chest is actually 40 and shoulder is 17, _i_ will take it


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Pre-distressed for that authentic look


Haha, I missed this earlier. You're such a shrewd marketer, Alan. Maybe J. Crew is hiring


----------



## AlSailor

A nice pair of J. Press Wingtip Balmorals

Snuff suede

Size 10 D

Made in England, Goodyear welted.

The shoes have very little wear.

Asking $65.00. Payment via Paypal only.


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Those are very nice!

Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

vwguy said:


> ^^^ Those are very nice!
> 
> Brian


Were they made by Churchs? They look like it.

How do they fit? (Please say they run a size small).


----------



## markdc

DavidW said:


> With some trepidation after the recent exchange, I offer the following items ranging from "traditional" to trad. All are items that don't fit me well enough. Please excuse the "word pictures" only as I still haven't mastered posting photos. But please send a pm with any interest and I'll try to describe better or, perhaps with help, send a photo. All prices include shipping CONUS.
> 
> 38s Hickey Freeman dark gray wool suit. Boardroom model with some padding removed for a more natural shoulder. Note this has darts and pleats, but is rather "traditional". Worn but still in good condition. $35.
> 
> 38s Hickey Freeman medium gray with faint brown lines. Same model, same padding removal as above. Also worn but very good condition. $35.
> 
> Barracuta, size 38. Van Heusen model, not the original "made in England", but indistinguishable to me. Excellent condition, just a little too snug for my taste. $25.
> 
> Bill's Khakis Wool/Cotton Twills, charcoal gray. Size 32 with 27 inch inseam and 1 5/8 cuffs. Ok, they have pleats. Excellent condition. $25.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Cambridge (Wing Tip), Shell Cordovan (yes, genuine, in burgundy). Size 6 1/2 C, but very large and fits to me like a 7 1/2 D. Good condition, been recrafted once and will be due for another soon, but plenty of life left. $35.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Saratoga Tassel Loafers. Burgundy calf. Size 7 C but large and fits like a 7 1/2 C or D. Very good condition. $30.
> 
> Polo Beefroll Penny Loafers, light brown pebble grain. Size 6 1/2 D, but on the smaller side. Appear never to have been worn, bought on EBay but too tight. Excellent quality, I wish they fit. $25.


davidw, for the two hf 38s suits, what are the measurements for the trousers? thanks!


----------



## AlSailor

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Were they made by Churchs? They look like it.
> 
> How do they fit? (Please say they run a size small).


Reportedly made by Sanders.
I wouldn't say that they run small, probably true to size.


----------



## DavidW

Trousers are 32 waist, 26 7/8 inseam.


----------



## wnh

These items are still available. Note the price drops. If the ties aren't claimed by the end of the week (cost to you is shipping only -- I just want to get them out) they're off to the thrift store.



wnh said:


> A little bit of everything. I'll be glad to combine shipping on multiple items. Feel free to make an offer on anything.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren white/purple university stripe OCBD, no pocket, with logo. Size 15.5-34. *$18* shipped, Paypal.
> 
> J. Crew wool trousers, size 34x32, flat front and uncuffed. Unlined, button fly, with the top button missing. *$20* shipped, Paypal.
> 
> Lands' End pink cotton polo, size Small. This isn't pique, but more of a t-shirt-like cotton. *$8* shipped, Paypal.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 100% camel hair 3/2 sack jacket, made in U.S.A. 2 buttons on the sleeves. There is a dark brown stain on the left sleeve, but I don't know what it is. Maybe it'll dry-clean out, maybe not. The stain isn't as obvious in person as it is in the pictures, but it's not well hidden either. *$18* shipped.
> 
> There is no size tag that I can find. Measurements are:
> Chest: 22" across.
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 29.5" from bottom of collar (31" from top of collar)
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> I have included pictures with the tape measure so you can see exactly where I measured the jacket, in case I did it a little off.
> 
> Lastly, I know you're not all trad purists, so I've got some ties for those of you who swing from both sides of the sartorial plate. The *Talbott will be $10* shipped, the *Zegna $6* shipped, but I'll let *all the others go for the cost of shipping, about $3*.
> 
> Left to right:
> J. Ferrar blue w/ dot texture, just under 4" wide
> Van Heusen, satin stripes, just over 4" wide (note the wrinkles -- the lining is a little messed up too, as my 11 month old used it as a toy for a few minutes)
> Zegna, 3.75" wide
> Stafford, satin stripes (this is really shiny, not much of a tradly tie), 4" wide
> 
> Left to right:
> Andrew's Ties, just under 4" wide
> Robert Talbott, 3.5" wide (note the slightly diagonal ink mark above the thinner blade, on the right side of the back part of the tie)


----------



## Georgia

Bump with some price reductions:
===============================
I have a few items for sale:

1. Ties:

>Polo by Ralph Lauren Red w/ horse rider and dog. The tie is in perfect condition. *$15 shipped CONUS*

>Hermes tie with palm tree motif. The tie is in mint condition. *$45 shipped CONUS.*

>Alynn Christmas tie - navy with an emblematic golfing snowman. *SOLD*

>H. Stockton Fox motif tie. The tie is in mint condition. *$15 shipped CONUS.*

2. LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. The sweater is 80% wool and 20% rayon. It is marked a size Medium - Tall. *SOLD*

3. Club Room Heather Blue Cashmere sweater. The sweater is a size XL. *SOLD*

4. Orvis Hunting Shirt w/ Leather shoulder. The shirt is in MINT condition, and the collar is leather lined. Size Large. *Asking $25 shipped.*

5. 2 Brooks Brothers non-iron OCBDs. The shirts are in excellent shape - very crisp white; a 9 out of 10. Size 16.5 x 32/33. *SOLD

*6. 2 J. Press OCBDs. These shirts are in perfect shape - no signs of wear. One shirt is classic oxford cloth, and the other is a pinpoint oxford. Both shirts have point collars and barrel cuffs; both size 15.5 x 36. *SOLD
*
7. Brand New pair of Indigo Palms fine wale 5-pocket corduroy jeans. Size 36 x 32. These retail for $88; *$22 shipped CONUS

*
8. New Beretta quilted hunting jacket. This jacket is new, but the tags have been removed (I believe it was a display) - it's in perfect shape. The jacket has 4 game pockets in the front and one large game pocket on the back. Size Large. This retails for >$175; *$55 shipped CONUS*

Please PM if interested...


----------



## M. Charles

*Sweaters, BB Moleskins, Bills Khakis*

*J. Crew Raglan Sleeve Lambwool Sweaters -- Loden, Oatmeal, Grey*
Measure 22" across the chest; 26" length. Fits a Medium. Perfect condition. $14 each shipped or $33 for the three.

https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2860px3.jpg

https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2861fz5.jpg

* NWT Brooks Brothers Moleskin Flat Front Pants *
These are in chocolate brown. Hudson model. Size 34 x 32. $35 shipped.

https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854xe8.jpg

*New Bills Khakis M2 Size 36 Waist Chamois Cloth Pants, Camel* 
These are new, never worn. They have been hemmed to 32" inseam. Flat front. Retail is $145. I'm asking $28 shipped.

https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2853um5.jpg


----------



## tripreed

M. Charles said:


> *J. Crew Raglan Sleeve Lambwool Sweaters -- Loden, Oatmeal, Grey*
> Measure 22" across the chest; 26" length. Fits a Medium. Perfect condition. $14 each shipped or $33 for the three.
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2860px3.jpg
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2861fz5.jpg


If these are the same as they've been selling for the past couple of years, I'd say that $14 a piece is a steal. Pretty good sweaters.


----------



## M. Charles

tripreed said:


> If these are the same as they've been selling for the past couple of years, I'd say that $14 a piece is a steal. Pretty good sweaters.


Yes, I'm being completely honest when I agree. I wouldn't buy most stuff from J. Crew, but these are truly very nice.


----------



## nerdykarim

tripreed said:


> If these are the same as they've been selling for the past couple of years, I'd say that $14 a piece is a steal. Pretty good sweaters.


I really need to give J. Crew another shot...I didn't even realize they offered custom-hemmed pants until today (from the low-rise khaki thread).

Maybe I'll take the grey one.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

If you steer clear of the pre-distressed item, J.Crew has some nice stuff.
Particularity their pants and sweaters (I like their sock, but I understand that feeling isn't shared here) the problem is that their initial prices are about 50% too high.


----------



## markdc

DavidW said:


> Trousers are 32 waist, 26 7/8 inseam.


ahhh... how much is there to let out in terms of the inseam? and are the trousers cuffed or not?


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *J. Crew Raglan Sleeve Lambwool Sweaters -- Loden, Oatmeal, Grey*
> Measure 22" across the chest; 26" length. Fits a Medium. Perfect condition. $14 each shipped or $33 for the three.
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2860px3.jpg
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2861fz5.jpg
> 
> * NWT Brooks Brothers Moleskin Flat Front Pants *
> These are in chocolate brown. Hudson model. Size 34 x 32. $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854xe8.jpg
> 
> *New Bills Khakis M2 Size 36 Waist Chamois Cloth Pants, Camel*
> These are new, never worn. They have been hemmed to 32" inseam. Flat front. Retail is $145. I'm asking $28 shipped.
> 
> https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2853um5.jpg


Grey sweater and Bills sold. Moleskins and other 2 sweaters remain. Please PM. Thanks.


----------



## zarathustra

tripreed said:


> If these are the same as they've been selling for the past couple of years, I'd say that $14 a piece is a steal. Pretty good sweaters.


These are not what they have been selling the last couple years. based on the tag, my best estimate is that they are 4 years old. I have these exact sweaters... they are a rougher wool. They have wore like iron. If those were mediums... i would have bought all three.

The lambswool they sell now is the loft spun or what ever the term is for it. It is considerable softer and less rough. In addition, they tend to pill like crazy. The ones above, have yet to pill.


----------



## xragman

*Bean Rubber Mocs*

I have a pair of Bean Rubber Mocs size 9. These have seen the pavement maybe 6 times since I got them a couple of years ago. $35.00 shipped.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Perfect for the Fall/Winter Season, a Trad Essential...
> 
> H. Freeman and Sons Flannel Navy Blazer
> 3/2 w/ 3 Buttons on the Sleeve
> 
> Measures out to a 42R, I believe:
> 23" Chest
> 32 1/4" Length (Bottom of Collar to Hem)
> 19" Shoulders
> 24 3/4" Sleeves
> 
> This jacket is really beautiful. The fabric is so nice and it has a great burgundy silk lining. An eBay purchase gone awry for me, so my loss will certainly be your gain!
> 
> *$55 shipped.*
> 
> I also still have a 40R Lands End 2 button Gray Herringbone Tweed Sack for sale for *$25 shipped* and a pair of New In Box, never worn Chocolate Brown suede Clarks Desert Boot's, size 9.5D, for *$30 shipped. *
> 
> PM me for any more info or pictures. Thanks.
> 
> TT:teacha:


H. Freeman Flannel Blazer is now *$40 shipped*. LE Tweed is now *$20*.

TT:teacha:


----------



## M. Charles

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.

* NWT Brooks Brothers Moleskin Flat Front Pants *
These are in chocolate brown. Hudson model. Size 34 x 32. $35 shipped.

https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854xe8.jpg

All three sweaters and Bills khakis sold.


----------



## Geoff Gander

Hello all,

First off, my apologies if I ruffled a few of your feathers (as I evidently did). I had thought that what I was posting for sale was, in the main, sufficiently conservative and North American to fit within the broad "trad" envelope. I *did* check other posts, and noticed that a number of items weren't too dissimilar to what I had, so I proceeded. _Mea culpa._

At any rate, I thought that, in future posts, I would post an interest check, so that what I have could be vetted. No sense in wasting bandwidth, and I would rather my acceptable items go to good homes where I know they will be cared for.

In that vein, I have a tan, 3-piece Botany 500 suit that I'm willing to sell. I think it's half-lined (it's summer weight), and had the label of a men's store in Tennessee. The jacket is 2-button. So, should I post this?

Geoff


----------



## Duck

M. Charles said:


> Moleskin Pants reduced to $28 shipped.
> 
> * NWT Brooks Brothers Moleskin Flat Front Pants *
> These are in chocolate brown. Hudson model. Size 34 x 32. $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854xe8.jpg
> 
> All three sweaters and Bills khakis sold.


I wish I was a 34. Somebody needs to pick these up, great pants.


----------



## wnh

Duck said:


> I wish I was a 34. Somebody needs to pick these up, great pants.


Stop the peer pressure. I had quite a weekend spending spree (for me, anyway), and I, as a 34, am trying _not_ to buy those pants.


----------



## Duck

wnh said:


> Stop the peer pressure. I had quite a weekend spending spree (for me, anyway), and I, as a 34, am trying _not_ to buy those pants.


At $28? Skip three simple lunches during the week and these pants are paid for!


----------



## AlanC

^Tell me about it. I have two pairs of BB chocolate moleskins already, but I was thinking, well, maybe these would be nice, too.

And somebody needs to snag those sacks from Trad Teacher. H. Freeman doesn't get a lot of play around here, but it's at the same quality level as Southwick.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

M. Charles said:


> Moleskin Pants reduced to $28 shipped.
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers Moleskin Flat Front Pants *
> These are in chocolate brown. Hudson model. Size 34 x 32. $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854xe8.jpg
> 
> All three sweaters and Bills khakis sold.


PM sent!


----------



## AlanC

*Brooks Brothers* cotton v-neck (salmon?)
Made in USA
Size L

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Measurements
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve from shoulder to end of cuff (uncuffed): 26"
Length from botton of collar: 28.25"

*SOLD* pending payment 
Jeff Rose gingham button down
Made in Italy
Size M, measures to 15.5" x 32"

I bought this one for myself as a casual shirt, but the sleeves turned out to be too short for me. If you're not familiar with Jeff Rose, they do really nice stuff. It's aimed at the same market as Bobby Jones, sort of a luxury golf brand, but is also carried by high end men's stores. This shirt would retail for ~$125.

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## TradTeacher

AlanC said:


> And somebody needs to snag those sacks from Trad Teacher. H. Freeman doesn't get a lot of play around here, but it's at the same quality level as Southwick.


Thanks for the plug, Alan. Seriously, I was so disappointed when that flannel H. Freeman didn't fit. Someone is gonna *steal* this thing--it's that nice!

TT:teacha:


----------



## TMMKC

TradTeacher said:


> Thanks for the plug, Alan. Seriously, I was so disappointed when that flannel H. Freeman didn't fit. Someone is gonna *steal* this thing--it's that nice!
> 
> TT:teacha:


This is just about my size, and I've been looking for a winter-weight navy blazer (like I actually NEED another navy blazer...up to three already!)...but put me down as a "nearly sold" anyway, TT!

Again, how does one self-measure the chest? Is it the circumference under the pits or over the arms?


----------



## Duck

this should help

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=1463


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater* -- "Knitted in Scotland" of Authentic Scottish Shetland Wool. Size Medium. Set-in Saddle Sleeve. 
Color is Burnt Orange. Asking $28 with USPS Priority mail shipping.

https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shetland1be2nk7.jpg

***Green** Canadian Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater
*
This sweater is identical in appearance and construction to the 80s Bean original -- made in Norway, etc. This one is by Roots Canada and is green instead of blue. Superb shape, definitely from the 80s, I would guess. Size Medium. Now $18 shipped.

https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c28d1bjpgvv0.jpg


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

Duck said:


> I wish I was a 34. Somebody needs to pick these up, great pants.


I definitely would have if I were a little shorter.

BDB


----------



## wnh

Duck said:


> At $28? Skip three simple lunches during the week and these pants are paid for!


Ha! Three simple lunches for me would be maybe $6. At $6 I would have jumped on them, but not $28. My budget is less than large.


----------



## TMMKC

Duck said:


> this should help
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=1463


Thanks, Duck. Very helpful.


----------



## Duck

wnh said:


> Ha! Three simple lunches for me would be maybe $6. At $6 I would have jumped on them, but not $28. My budget is less than large.


As is your appetite!


----------



## Mujib

What are moleskin pants?


----------



## Duck

Moleskin, originally referring to the short, silky fur of a mole, is heavy cotton fabric, woven and then sheared to create a short soft pile on one side. The word is also used for clothing made from this fabric. It is also used in adhesive pads stuck to the feet to prevent blisters. Clothing made from moleskin is noted for its softness and durability. Some variants of the cloth are so densely woven as to be windproof. Most manufacture of this cloth takes place in British mills. Noted clothiers who use a great deal of moleskin in their garments are Barbour and Lambourne.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moleskin


----------



## Acacian

M. Charles said:


> ***Green** Canadian Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater
> *
> This sweater is identical in appearance and construction to the 80s Bean original -- made in Norway, etc. This one is by Roots Canada and is green instead of blue. Superb shape, definitely from the 80s, I would guess. Size Medium. Now $18 shipped.


I'll definitely take this - PM sent!


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Moleskin, originally referring to the short, silky fur of a mole, is heavy cotton fabric, woven and then sheared to create a short soft pile on one side. The word is also used for clothing made from this fabric. It is also used in adhesive pads stuck to the feet to prevent blisters. Clothing made from moleskin is noted for its softness and durability. Some variants of the cloth are so densely woven as to be windproof. Most manufacture of this cloth takes place in British mills. Noted clothiers who use a great deal of moleskin in their garments are Barbour and Lambourne.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moleskin


Thank you for posting the information


----------



## tripreed

wnh said:


> Ha! Three simple lunches for me would be maybe $6. At $6 I would have jumped on them, but not $28. My budget is less than large.


Yeah, I know what you mean. There are about 4 items on here that I would love to get (especially since the sellers keep slashing their prices!) but my margins are pretty slim right now.


----------



## TradTeacher

H. Freeman blazer is *SOLD*...

TT:teacha:


----------



## wnh

Duck said:


> As is your appetite!


Not so much, we just don't eat out. Food is remarkably cheaper when it's made at home than when a restaurant makes it for you. Anyway, back to the thread.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater* -- "Knitted in Scotland" of Authentic Scottish Shetland Wool. Size Medium. Set-in Saddle Sleeve.
> Color is Burnt Orange. Asking $28 with USPS Priority mail shipping.
> 
> https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shetland1be2nk7.jpg
> 
> ***Green** Canadian Version of Original LL Bean Norwegian Sweater
> *
> This sweater is identical in appearance and construction to the 80s Bean original -- made in Norway, etc. This one is by Roots Canada and is green instead of blue. Superb shape, definitely from the 80s, I would guess. Size Medium. Now $18 shipped.
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c28d1bjpgvv0.jpg


Green Canadian Sweater is sold.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater* -- "Knitted in Scotland" of Authentic Scottish Shetland Wool. Size Medium. Set-in Saddle Sleeve.
> Color is Burnt Orange. Asking $28 with USPS Priority mail shipping.
> 
> https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shetland1be2nk7.jpg


*sold pending payment*


----------



## Mike Petrik

Assuming the color is burnt orange, I'll take it! Too small for me, but should fit my Hokie daughter (burnt orange is a school color) or wife. I will leave you a private message. 
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## M. Charles

*LL Bean Made in Norway Preppy Sweater*

*LL Bean Made in Norway Sweater*. The original from the OPH. Size Medium--23" chest. This is the nicest one I've ever seen in terms of condition--really excellent. Asking $28 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.

https://imageshack.us

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. wool flannel plaid GTH trousers
Made in USA
Tagged 35 (see measurements!)

Measure to: 33.5" (2.5"+ to let) X 29.5 (1" to let, 1.5" cuff)
These have been taken in so they can be let out or worn as is.

The closest thing Brooks has to these on their website are their four panel plaid fun pants at $198 (and those are imported--eck!).

These are made in USA and yours for $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.

I put this pic first because it is the best representation of the true colors:









Colors here are washed out:


----------



## AlanC

Both *SOLD *pending payment
Two knit ties from Ralph Lauren, one from Rugby, one from Polo. Both are hand made in Italy, and I can't tell any appreciable difference between the two. It's hard to find striped knit ties. I kept one of each of these for myself.

$25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please. Or start an instant knit tie collection for $40 delivered for the pair!


----------



## wnh

AlanC, what is the inseam on the Brooks pants? They look a little longer than 2.5".


----------



## AlanC

*Ooops*



wnh said:


> AlanC, what is the inseam on the Brooks pants? They look a little longer than 2.5".


No, they're for the vertically challenged. :biggrin2:

Inseam fixed in original post, but they come in at 29.5", 1" to let with 1.5" cuffs additionally.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> Both *SOLD *pending payment
> Two knit ties from Ralph Lauren, one from Rugby, one from Polo. Both are hand made in Italy, and I can't tell any appreciable difference between the two. It's hard to find striped knit ties. I kept one of each of these for myself.
> 
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please. Or start an instant knit tie collection for $40 delivered for the pair!


Yikes, that was quick. I was thinking about PM'ing you yesterday to see if you had any more PRL knits for sale...clearly I was too late.

If you go back to the outlet, I'm looking for a relatively thin 2-2.5in in burgundy or a stripe with some burgundy in it (like the Rugby one). :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

SOLD--Allen Edmonds aptly named 'Chukka' in brown suede with Vibram sole
8D

$70 delivered CONUS, Paypal please

https://img512.imageshack.us/img512/5264/aechukka1cw0.jpg

https://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1797/aechukka2iu9.jpg

https://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3033/p1011802oc0.jpg

*SOLD* pending payment--Allen Edmonds Polo burgundy/black saddle oxford
9D

$55 delivered CONUS, Paypal please

https://img512.imageshack.us/img512/5785/p1011820lk2.jpg

https://img141.imageshack.us/img141/8696/p1011819jp7.jpg

Shoe trees are not included with either pair and are for display purposes only.


----------



## DocHolliday

nerdykarim said:


> Yikes, that was quick. I was thinking about PM'ing you yesterday to see if you had any more PRL knits for sale...clearly I was too late.


I've got the striped one in this pic. It's from Polo, and is NWT.










I'll ask the same amount Alan did -- $25 shipped. Google Checkout preferred.


----------



## AlanC

^Hey, customer poacher! You better have your trigger finger ready, pardner.

(Karim, buy from Doc if you like the tie. I won't be able to get to the store again until at least next week, and no guarantee even then.)


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> ^Hey, customer poacher! You better have your trigger finger ready, pardner.
> 
> (Karim, buy from Doc if you like the tie. I won't be able to get to the store again until at least next week, and no guarantee even then.)


I PM'ed him about it. I'm not quite sure how I feel about those colors. It tempts me, though. I really like the knit tie for my fairly casual workplace.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*
From the I have more ties than I can accomodate department this fine Ben Silver repp stripe. They retail for $85, but this one can be yours for a much more humble $25 delivered in NA, Paypal please.


----------



## zarathustra

AlanC said:


> From the I have more ties than I can accomodate department this fine Ben Silver repp stripe. They retail for $85, but this one can be yours for a much more humble $25 delivered in NA, Paypal please.


Alan -- how wide is this tie?


----------



## AlanC

^3.5"


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

PM sent to AlanC for the AE Polo shoes.


----------



## spielerman

ProvidenceFriar said:


> Mercers are pending to Speas.


Any update on the size of the jacket? Interested


----------



## markdc

AlanC said:


> From the I have more ties than I can accomodate department this fine Ben Silver repp stripe. They retail for $85, but this one can be yours for a much more humble $25 delivered in NA, Paypal please.


alanc, pm sent about the tie.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Shell Cordovan Longwings 10D*

This is a pair of Freeman "Bootmaker Guild" Longwings in a beautiful brown shell cordovan. Uppers are near perfect, only a few minor scuffs. Soles are double and nowhere near needing replacement. These shoes are storm welted, but so finely done that you can barely tell the storm welt is there. Its not the squared, protruding storm welt you find on vintage Florsheims, but rounded and well set into the space between welt and upper. Heels are original and the upper layer may soon need attention. Asking $125 OBO shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest. Shoe trees are not included.
Interior toe to heel is 11"
Exterior toe to heel is 12 1/4" widest part of sole is 4 1/2"
All measurements are approximate.
https://imageshack.us


----------



## mainy

2 60's (?) jackets, both very neat in my opinion, never seen anything quite like them in this good of condition. I am absolutely in love with the second one, as it is very unique, sadly it is just too big.


















Green jacket: Sack, 2 button sleeves, 3 button roll to 2, single center vent, has snag/hole next to top button, but is covered by the lapel roll (should never be visible)
Measurements: runs about .5" smaller than the tan one, but both were from same owner FWIW. Tagged 40r.

Tan-ish jacket: Sack, 2 button sleeves, 2 button, dual rear vents, slanted side pockets (kind of English country look)
Measurements: 
18.5 shoulder seam to seam
21.5 pit to pit
24 sleeve

More pics:
https://i9.tinypic.com/6xif3us.jpg
https://i1.tinypic.com/8btixw8.jpg
https://i18.tinypic.com/6wm17wn.jpg
https://i11.tinypic.com/6p9g65i.jpg
https://i11.tinypic.com/6p9g65i.jpg
*$37 each + ship*


----------



## AlanC

*Sweater blowout!*

Price drops!

Byford, Gant & Brooks Brothers: *$20/ea* delivered CONUS, Paypal please

I've got to learn that y'all don't buy sweaters, but they're hard for me to resist.



AlanC said:


> Byford lambswool v-neck sweater, Made in England, very nice, very soft.
> 
> Tagged an XL, it measures ~25" from underarm to underarm.
> 
> Yours for $30 delivered, Paypal please.





AlanC said:


> Gant 'The Rugger' Shetland sweater, blue and fuzzy (dare I say, shaggy?) with narrow white stripes, not too heavy
> Tagged M, measures to a *Small* (see measurements!)
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Length from bottom of collar: 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder w/ cuff folded: 23.5"





AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* cotton v-neck (salmon?)
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 23.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder to end of cuff (uncuffed): 26"
> Length from botton of collar: 28.25"


----------



## Northeastern

AlanC said:


> I've got to learn that y'all don't buy sweaters, but they're hard for me to resist.


It's not that I don't buy sweaters, I just know there's someone at home who might strangle me with one of my shetlands if I bought more sweaters.


----------



## AlanC

Markdown on the GTHs to *$35 delivered*. Get 'em while they're in season!



AlanC said:


> Brooks Bros. wool flannel plaid GTH trousers
> Made in USA
> Tagged 35 (see measurements!)
> 
> Measure to: 33.5" (2.5"+ to let) X 29.5 (1" to let, 1.5" cuff)
> These have been taken in so they can be let out or worn as is.
> 
> The closest thing Brooks has to these on their website are their four panel plaid fun pants at $198 (and those are imported--eck!).
> 
> These are made in USA and yours for $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> I put this pic first because it is the best representation of the true colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors here are washed out:
> https://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8456/p1011771ug6.jpg
> 
> https://img260.imageshack.us/img260/339/p1011774wx6.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Last bump...



Georgia said:


> Bump with some price reductions:
> ===============================
> I have a few items for sale:
> 
> 1. Ties:
> 
> >Polo by Ralph Lauren Red w/ horse rider and dog. The tie is in perfect condition. *$15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> >Hermes tie with palm tree motif. The tie is in mint condition. *$45 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> >Alynn Christmas tie - navy with an emblematic golfing snowman. *SOLD*
> 
> >H. Stockton Fox motif tie. The tie is in mint condition. *$15 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 2. LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. The sweater is 80% wool and 20% rayon. It is marked a size Medium - Tall. *SOLD*
> 
> 3. Club Room Heather Blue Cashmere sweater. The sweater is a size XL. *SOLD*
> 
> 4. Orvis Hunting Shirt w/ Leather shoulder. The shirt is in MINT condition, and the collar is leather lined. Size Large. *Asking $25 shipped.*
> 
> 5. 2 Brooks Brothers non-iron OCBDs. The shirts are in excellent shape - very crisp white; a 9 out of 10. Size 16.5 x 32/33. *SOLD
> 
> *6. 2 J. Press OCBDs. These shirts are in perfect shape - no signs of wear. One shirt is classic oxford cloth, and the other is a pinpoint oxford. Both shirts have point collars and barrel cuffs; both size 15.5 x 36. *SOLD
> *
> 7. Brand New pair of Indigo Palms fine wale 5-pocket corduroy jeans. Size 36 x 32. These retail for $88; *$22 shipped CONUS
> 
> *
> 8. New Beretta quilted hunting jacket. This jacket is new, but the tags have been removed (I believe it was a display) - it's in perfect shape. The jacket has 4 game pockets in the front and one large game pocket on the back. Size Large. This retails for >$175; *$55 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

I hope the Oxxford isn't to far off the tradly mark, but I'm fairly certain the Chipp Tux is spot on.

The Oxxford is a two button Gibbons in a beautiful deep green with blue windowpane. Fabric is fall/winter weight 85% Merino/15% cashmere. Measurements are approximately: Chest 22 1/2, Shoulder 19 1/2, Sleeve 24 and Length 32 3/4. Asking $125 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us

https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=504&i=groxx2ms0.jpg
Second is a Chipps One Button Peak lapel Tuxedo with grosgrain lapels, buttons and trouser stripes. The tux is labeled 40R, however the measurements point more to a 37 or 38. It is a light-weight wool. Asking $110 shipped CONUS. There is one issue. The trousers have had an insert added at the center rear. This adds about two inches to the waist and lets out the seat a bit. From everything I can tell (and you can see it in the pics) a tailor merely split the rear seam, as you would in letting out or taking in any pants, and added a V shaped piece of cloth that could just as easily be removed. Removing it would return the waist to 36" or, further reduction could be taken from there.
Jacket
Chest Pit to Pit 20 3/4
Sleeve 24
Shoulder 17
Length 30
Waist at button 19 1/2
Trousers
Waist 37 1/2 with 2" insert
Outseam 44
Inseam 31 3/4 only about an inch turned under
PM me with any questions or interest.
https://imageshack.us

https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=503&i=tux4dc5.jpg

Image tags removed for size. Please size down to no more than 800x600--AlanC


----------



## AlanC

That Oxxford is gorgeous.


----------



## Georgia

The Orvis shirt and the Fox tie have been sold...



Georgia said:


> Bump with some price reductions:
> ===============================
> I have a few items for sale:
> 
> 1. Ties:
> 
> >Polo by Ralph Lauren Red w/ horse rider and dog. The tie is in perfect condition. *$15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> >Hermes tie with palm tree motif. The tie is in mint condition. *$45 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> >Alynn Christmas tie - navy with an emblematic golfing snowman. *SOLD*
> 
> >H. Stockton Fox motif tie. The tie is in mint condition. *SOLD*
> 
> 2. LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. The sweater is 80% wool and 20% rayon. It is marked a size Medium - Tall. *SOLD*
> 
> 3. Club Room Heather Blue Cashmere sweater. The sweater is a size XL. *SOLD*
> 
> 4. Orvis Hunting Shirt w/ Leather shoulder. The shirt is in MINT condition, and the collar is leather lined. Size Large. *SOLD*
> 
> 5. 2 Brooks Brothers non-iron OCBDs. The shirts are in excellent shape - very crisp white; a 9 out of 10. Size 16.5 x 32/33. *SOLD
> 
> *6. 2 J. Press OCBDs. These shirts are in perfect shape - no signs of wear. One shirt is classic oxford cloth, and the other is a pinpoint oxford. Both shirts have point collars and barrel cuffs; both size 15.5 x 36. *SOLD
> *
> 7. Brand New pair of Indigo Palms fine wale 5-pocket corduroy jeans. Size 36 x 32. These retail for $88; *$22 shipped CONUS
> 
> *
> 8. New Beretta quilted hunting jacket. This jacket is new, but the tags have been removed (I believe it was a display) - it's in perfect shape. The jacket has 4 game pockets in the front and one large game pocket on the back. Size Large. This retails for >$175; *$55 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Freeman Shell Cordovan Longwings*

These have sold pending payment


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Alden LHS 986 8.5B/D*

I am more than likely going to regret this but here goes. These shoes were purchased new from Sherman Brothers about 2 years ago. Shoes have seen limited wear and are in fantastic condition. On the right shoe where the strap crosses the top of the foot I had to make a tiny and I mean it is small, cut to relieve the pressure on my foot(cut is on the inside). It is so small that its hard to make it show up in photos. They are an 8.5B/D. I am not giving these away so please no silly offers..$225.00 shipped CONUS and payment in the form of USPS money order. I have more pics for those that are interested. Thank you. (pics to come shortly)

**Imageshack is not working for me. Anyone that wants pics please PM me with your email address and I will get them to you.


----------



## Untilted

*POW Glenplaid 3 button sack!*

38 Short: Gorgeous Made in U.S.A. 3 button sack sport coat. Prince of Wales glenplaid pattern (black, white and red). Made in an upscale trad shop in Alabama.

Chest pit to pit: 21 inches
Shoulder yoke to yoke: 18 inches
Bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 29 inches
Sleeve from cap to sleeve end: 23 inches.

Paypal 45 dollars _shipped_


----------



## tonylumpkin

*USA Made Cole Haan Tassel Loafers 8D*

These are green label Made in the USA Cole Haans from the era when Cole Haan made a shoe worth owning. Size 8D. These appear never to have been worn out of doors and maybe only once or twice indoors. The uppers are near perfect with only the slightest of creasing...the soles and heels hardly scratched. The previous owner added pads in the heels and tongue areas to adjust for size. I will leave these in place but they can be easily removed without the aid of a cobbler. Asking $50 plus cost of shipping by your chosen method. Shoe trees are not included. PM interest or questions. More pics are available.


----------



## Tom Rath

Im doing a bit of paring down and wanted to offer these 3 coats before I put them up on ebay.

Brooks Brothers half norfolk coat. It has a bi-swing back. Brown, green and orange tweed. I got it 2 winters ago new from the flagship Brooks but just havent worn it much. It is darted. Size 42 Long. brown leather buttons, the sleeve buttons are non working:










Ralph Lauren black/white heavy wool herringbone sportcoat. Its the congressman model with nice narrow lapels. It has darts. Size 40L. Black leather buttons, and working buttonholes:










Vintage Brooks brothers sack sportcoat. It is undarted. Its a BB "makers" coat, which means its their highest quality. Nice bold tweed pattern. 2 working buttons on the sleeves. Size 42 L:










Please PM if you are interested in any of these coats. I dont have a price in mind, Im more interested in finding good homes for them than I am about the money.


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^^ Beautiful jackets, particularly like the BB sack. I wish I could get more than my left arm in them though.:icon_smile:


----------



## cgc

Phil I sent a message about the Ralph jacket.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers calf 9D*

Just got these from eBay and they are a tad snug on me!


































I paid $100 all in, so I will let them go at $95ppd.

PM or email if interested - really in nice shape - wish they fit!


----------



## safetyfast

*Harris Tweed 42R 3/2 sack*

Harris tweed 3/2 sack. Half canvas, leather buttons marked 42R. Shoulders 18.5", 32" long, sleeves 24.5" and chest approx 45". Other than the Harris Tweed tag, it is marked "David Golart, Vineyard Haven, Mass"
$50 shipped to the upper 48.

https://i3.tinypic.com/6o5y5q1.jpg
https://i10.tinypic.com/6q21gqo.jpg
https://i17.tinypic.com/6jvemtf.jpg
https://i1.tinypic.com/73b2wp2.jpg

_Image tags removed because of overly large size of pics. Please size down to no more than 800x600.--AlanC_


----------



## brozek

*Looking for: LL Bean Norwegian sweater, M or L*

If anyone has an LL Bean Norwegian sweater like the one sold two pages ago in M or L they're willing to part with, send me an e-mail or a PM. Depending on condition, I'm hoping to spend $20-30. Thanks!

_Email address removed for privacy. You can email through the Ask Andy interface.--AlanC_


----------



## AlanC

*PLEASE READ: Note on images and graphics in the thrift exchange*

You'll likely notice that I've pulled some image tags from some of the graphics above. I apologize as you've had no advance warning on it, but here are a few guidelines in order to help keep this graphics heavy thread in check.

1) Try to keep pictures sized to no more than 800X600. This helps pages load faster and also actually helps you as people can see the photos better without scrolling side to side.

2) Try not to include all your photos--especially items already sold--when you quote an item that is for sale, especially when it's already sold. Leaving clickable image urls in the post is certainly fine.

3) When something sells, please remove the image tags from the post if it's still within your window of post editing. This isn't a terribly big deal, but it just helps keep things under control a bit.

Believe me, as a frequent seller I know that photos are the lifeblood of the thread, but just try to use some thought when making and maintaining your posts.

Thanks!


----------



## clemsontiger

Alan,

You're my favorite clothes pimp!


----------



## egadfly

^ In light of AlanC's post, it's worth pointing out that ImageShack, a free photo hosting service, will generate clickable thumbnails that can be inserted into your posts.

Here's an example of how this works:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=657138&postcount=1335

Using this method also has the advantage of reducing the load time for the thread, which even on a high-speed connection can be quite slow.

EGF


----------



## AlanC

^Imageshack (which is what I use) will also automatically resize your photos when you upload. Check the resize option and select the size you want. That's what I do.


----------



## wnh

Can someone explain how to do the clickable thumbnails? I tried doing that once, but when you clicked on the image it only loaded a thumbnail-sized image, not the full-sized one.


----------



## AlanC

^When you upload a picture to Imageshack it will give you a page of codes. One of those is a clickable thumbnail option. All you have to do is copy and paste that into a post here. There's no need to use extra image tags. Everything will work as-is.


----------



## wnh

Great, thanks. Now for some practice.

The following items are still available (from this initial post):

J. Crew 100% wool mini herringbone trousers, size 34x32. $20 shipped.

https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010336ax9.jpg

Robert Talbott tie, $8 shipped.

https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010333iu6.jpg

Ralph Lauren purple/white university stripe, 15.5x34. $16 shipped.

https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010313uo5.jpg

Brooks Brothers POW plaid 100% camel hair jacket, about a 41S. $18 shipped.

https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010353dm4.jpg

https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010356nn5.jpg


----------



## Georgia

^^The Beretta jacket has sold.


----------



## AlanC

^It was a nice one.


----------



## M. Charles

*A Few Items for Sale: Please PM for info or pics*

===============================================
*Andover Shop Navy Doeskin Blazer, 40R*

This is in excellent/like new condition, navy flannel. Full canvass. The most perfect natural shoulder I've ever seen.

Measurements are: Chest: 22"= 44"
Shoulder Width: 18 1/2"
Length (from neck seam to bottom): 30 3/4"
Sleeve Length: 25 1/2"

These retail for over $700. Asking $75 shipped.

===============================================

*Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin Tie -- 3" width. *

Navy with white nautical anchors embroidered. 50% silk; 50% wool. 3" width and ~57" length.

These retail at Press and O'Connell's for around $100. You can have this one for $28 shipped.

===============================================
*Tan Bass Weejuns, 10.5C*

Made in USA, these are a rare color, I think. Very similar to Alden's burnished tan. Asking $20 shipped.

===============================================

*Bass Boat Shoes, 10.5 D*

These are brown with white soles. Not narrow enough for me. Asking $20 shipped.

===============================================


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> With some trepidation after the recent exchange, I offer the following items ranging from "traditional" to trad. All are items that don't fit me well enough. Please excuse the "word pictures" only as I still haven't mastered posting photos. But please send a pm with any interest and I'll try to describe better or, perhaps with help, send a photo. All prices include shipping CONUS.
> 
> 38s Hickey Freeman dark gray wool suit. Boardroom model with some padding removed for a more natural shoulder. Note this has darts and pleats, but is rather "traditional". Worn but still in good condition. $35.*Sold*
> 
> 38s Hickey Freeman medium gray with faint brown lines. Same model, same padding removal as above. Also worn but very good condition. $35.*Sold*
> 
> Barracuta, size 38. Van Heusen model, not the original "made in England", but indistinguishable to me. Excellent condition, just a little too snug for my taste. $25.
> 
> Bill's Khakis Wool/Cotton Twills, charcoal gray. Size 32 with 27 inch inseam and 1 5/8 cuffs. Ok, they have pleats. Excellent condition. $25.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Cambridge (Wing Tip), Shell Cordovan (yes, genuine, in burgundy). Size 6 1/2 C, but very large and fits to me like a 7 1/2 D. Good condition, been recrafted once and will be due for another soon, but plenty of life left. $35.*Sold*
> 
> Allen Edmonds Saratoga Tassel Loafers. Burgundy calf. Size 7 C but large and fits like a 7 1/2 C or D. Very good condition. $30.
> 
> Polo Beefroll Penny Loafers, light brown pebble grain. Size 6 1/2 D, but on the smaller side. Appear never to have been worn, bought on EBay but too tight. Excellent quality, I wish they fit. $25.


The Barracuta, Bill's Khakis, Saratoga Tassels and the Polo Penny Loafers are still available for anyone interested. Thanks.

David


----------



## summej2

What's the chest measurement on the Baracuta?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Weejuns, Dirty Bucks, Aldens and Cole Haans*

I've got four pair of shoes that may be of interest. In keeping with Alan's request for bandwidth conservation I'll post just one picture of all four pair and anyone with interest can PM me for more detailed pics.

https://imageshack.us

Pair one on the bottom left is a preowned pair of black Weejuns size 10D in very good condition. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

Pair two on the top left is a pair of preowned Alden brogued cap toes in size 11 B/D in very good condition...a couple small nicks and a small wear spot in the heel counter of each shoe. Asking $70 shipped CONUS

Pair three on the top right is a pair of barely worn Land's End dirty bucks in size 10 1/2 M. These have been worn, but are in virtually new condition. Red Vibram soles. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

Pair four on the bottom right I have previously posted, but I thought I'd keep all the shoes together. These are a pair of next to new green label Cole Haans, made in the USA. They are size 8 D and have sizing pads in the heels and under the tongues. The pads can easily be removed. If you'd like to see more of this pair scroll up or go back a page or two. These I'm asking $50 shipped CONUS

Again I can do more pics of any of the shoes, just PM me and I'll send them along.


----------



## AlanC

^Somebody needs to jump on those Aldens.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Pardon my ignorance, but what does B/D mean?

Aldens run small right? My 11D feet have no chance at being comfortable in those, right?


----------



## M. Charles

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does B/D mean?
> 
> Aldens run small right? My 11D feet have no chance at being comfortable in those, right?


Depends on the last. Somewhere in the archives there's a link to how different lasts run with regard to size.


----------



## markdc

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does B/D mean?
> 
> Aldens run small right? My 11D feet have no chance at being comfortable in those, right?


ahhh... my mistake. comment retracted!


----------



## tntele

markdc said:


> i think tonylumpkin means that the shoe width is somewhere between B and D, or in other words, probably slightly narrower than the standard width D for that respective pair.


Actually, an 11 B/D mean a B in the heel and a D in the width. If you wear an 11D, these shoes should fit you.


----------



## M. Charles

tntele said:


> Actually, an 11 B/D mean a B in the heel and a D in the width. If you wear an 11D, these shoes should fit you.


That's correct.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does B/D mean?
> 
> Aldens run small right? My 11D feet have no chance at being comfortable in those, right?


If anything Aldens tend to run a bit large. Some of their lasts, as much as a half size, but these are on the Hampton last and it is said to run pretty true to size. Alden also uses combination lasts and indicates width in both the heel and at the ball of the foot...in this case B for the heel and D for ball of the foot. On a single letter system these would be simply a D.


----------



## AlanC

*You're a tough crowd.*

Prices on the sweaters slashed, slashed, slashed to *$15/ea* delivered.

Edit: The Gant is still available! Go Shetland on a budget.



AlanC said:


> Gant 'The Rugger' Shetland sweater, blue and fuzzy (dare I say, shaggy?) with narrow white stripes, not too heavy
> Tagged M, measures to a *Small* (see measurements!)
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Length from bottom of collar: 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder w/ cuff folded: 23.5"





AlanC said:


> *SOLD*--Byford lambswool v-neck sweater, Made in England, very nice, very soft.
> 
> Tagged an XL, it measures ~25" from underarm to underarm.
> 
> Yours for $30 delivered, Paypal please.





AlanC said:


> *SOLD* Brooks Brothers cotton v-neck (salmon?)
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 23.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder to end of cuff (uncuffed): 26"
> Length from botton of collar: 28.25"


Some new stuff tomorrow including :gulp: a sweater!


----------



## AlanC

*RLP Clearance*

All *SOLD*--thanks!

I'm trying to do a bit of end of year inventory clear out. I have two RLP silk pocket squares availabe. They retail for $65. Take these off my hands for *$15/ea* delivered.

1)

2)

I also have one NWT RL Rugby tie still available, the first one on the left:

I've been selling these for $25; take this one for *$15 delivered*.

I'll sell all of the above (2 pocket squares + 1 Rugby tie) for *$40 delivered*, a $180 value.


----------



## DavidW

summej2 said:


> What's the chest measurement on the Baracuta?


The chest is 40 inches. And in response to another inquiry, the color is tan with the traditional Baracuta plaid lining.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price Cuts Oxxford Jacket and Chipp One Button Peak Lapel Tux*

These items are reduced and can be found in this post...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=667887&postcount=1507

New prices are: $95 shipped CONUS for the Oxxford Jacket
$80 shipped CONUS for the tux


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* pending payment

Okay, here's that 'new' sweater I mentioned above.

Brooks Brothers 'Extra Fine Merino' long sleeve polo in camel
Size Large
*$25 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please

It retails for $79.50, and seems to be the same sweater this fellow is sporting:

Actual sweater for sale:


----------



## AlanC

*Two from Southern Trad stronghold Mountain Brook, Alabama*

*Samuelsohn* Greenwich II model, their rarely seen dartless 3/2
houndstooth wool/silk/linen blend, fully lined
From Mountain Brook's Harrison Ltd.
Tagged a 42R (see measurements!)

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest from pit to pit: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 3/8"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"





















*SOLD!* Vintage *Norman Hilton* open weave tweed (is there such a thing?)
From venerable Trad shop Richard's of Mountain Brook (RIP)
Tagged a 41S, but might work for a 39S or 40S (see measurements)

This has a higher 3/2 roll like many Hiltons did. The lapel roll is a true roll, not a foldover. Great narrow lapels, partially lined, lap seams, hook vent. Plus a removable throat latch with stowaway MOP buttons on the interior--fantastic! I have Norman Hilton tweed from Richard's in both a suit and a sportcoat plus a few ties. It must have been a fantastic place.

They literally don't make 'em this way anymore.

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal.

Chest from pit to pit: 21.75"
Sleeve from shoulder: 22.5"
Shoulder: 17 3/8"
Length from bottom of collar: 28.25"


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

My g*d that Hilton is fantastic!


----------



## Mujib

Alan, is the Hilton still available?


----------



## AlanC

^Yes. Both are still available. I just noticed a typo in that listing. The tagged size of the Hilton is a 4*1*S, but the measurements should be accurate.


----------



## M. Charles

Bass Weejuns Sold

Andover Blazer Sold

*Irish Poplin Reduced to $19 shipped*



M. Charles said:


> ===============================================
> *Andover Shop Navy Doeskin Blazer, 40R*
> 
> This is in excellent/like new condition, navy flannel. Full canvass. The most perfect natural shoulder I've ever seen.
> 
> Measurements are: Chest: 22"= 44"
> Shoulder Width: 18 1/2"
> Length (from neck seam to bottom): 30 3/4"
> Sleeve Length: 25 1/2"
> 
> These retail for over $700. Asking $75 shipped.
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> *Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin Tie -- 3" width. *
> 
> Navy with white nautical anchors embroidered. 50% silk; 50% wool. 3" width and ~57" length.
> 
> These retail at Press and O'Connell's for around $100. You can have this one for $28 shipped.
> 
> ===============================================
> *Tan Bass Weejuns, 10.5C*
> 
> Made in USA, these are a rare color, I think. Very similar to Alden's burnished tan. Asking $20 shipped.
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> *Bass Boat Shoes, 10.5 D*
> 
> These are brown with white soles. Not narrow enough for me. Asking $20 shipped.
> 
> ===============================================


----------



## M. Charles

*Pendleton Coat*

*Pendleton 100% Wool Camel Coat, Marked 42*

This is a great, excellent condition Pendleton coat. Made in USA. I'm not sure what to call it, except that it reminds me very much of a duffle coat but is a little more dressy, lacking the hood.

It is marked 42, although I think it could work if you wear 40 as well with a jacket underneath. Measurements are: SHOULDER TO SHOULDER 18.5", LENGTH SLEEVE 24.5", CHEST 47", LENGTH COAT 37.5".

Asking $49 plus actual cost of shipping to your zip code.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## sidvar

*Classic American wing-tips from Walk-Over*

These are virtually indestructible pebble-grain Walk-Over brogues in a rich, supple cognac colour, a classic American hand-finished shoe that in its hey-day was considered a brand in between the better Florsheims and then the Allen Edmonds. I wore Walk-Over brogues throughout my college years in New York. After five years, I resoled them once but the leather uppers looked like they were ready for another decade! Sadly, the company was sold and the shoes are no longer available. The odd new pair crops up and are sought after by collectors. I'm a 12.5 D but snapped up a new pair of 13s last month. But the same 'thick socks' phenomenon forces me to abandon them. For the US, however, they are perfect. I would really recommend these to a graduate student or academic or a lower budget because they are as smart as Church's and the detailing on the uppers are suggestive of a much more expensive shoe. (See pix).

These have been worn a total of 4 times by me so the sole shows a little wear. I'm offering these for *$55 shipped CONUS*.

First firm PM gets them.
Payment by Paypal backed by instant transfer.electronic check rather than credit card because I don't want to pass on any fees to Paypal.


----------



## sidvar

*Hickey Freeman charcoal pinstripe 42R in brilliant nick*

Found it, bought it, wore it and realised it didn't really fit me. 
$40 shipped CONUS.

Measures:
2 button
Pit to pit: 23.24 inches
Sleeve: 25 inches
Length: 30.5 inches from below collar to end 
Shoulders: 19 inches

Pants: unlined 38 waist (+1.5 inches), inseam 29.5 inches (+ 2.5 iches)

The suit is really in great condition, no spots, stains or other issues. Somebody loved him but didn't wear him! So you get a go now...

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0234bk2.jpg


----------



## wnh

Are the socks available too, or are you just a tease?


----------



## sidvar

Actually, I can throw in a pair of brand new with tags RL fair isles, not the one pictured but another beautiful loden coloured one, for another $14.

As for the one pictured, it's going to be my first ever ebay sale and it ends tonight! Going for 8.99 now but hopefully more by the end, LOL!



wnh said:


> Are the socks available too, or are you just a tease?


----------



## M. Charles

Sold Pending Payment

*Price Lowered to $35*



M. Charles said:


> *Pendleton 100% Wool Camel Coat, Marked 42*
> 
> This is a great, excellent condition Pendleton coat. Made in USA. I'm not sure what to call it, except that it reminds me very much of a duffle coat but is a little more dressy, lacking the hood.
> 
> It is marked 42, although I think it could work if you wear 40 as well with a jacket underneath. Measurements are: SHOULDER TO SHOULDER 18.5", LENGTH SLEEVE 24.5", CHEST 47", LENGTH COAT 37.5".
> 
> Asking $49 plus actual cost of shipping to your zip code.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*
I thought these Polo saddles were sold, but my buyer disappeared, so I am offering them back up.



AlanC said:


> Allen Edmonds Polo burgundy/black saddle oxford
> 9D
> 
> $55 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/img512/5785/p1011820lk2.jpg
> 
> https://img141.imageshack.us/img141/8696/p1011819jp7.jpg
> 
> Shoe trees are not included with either pair and are for display purposes only.


----------



## AlanC

M. Charles said:


> *Price Lowered to $35*


Good grief, people--somebody buy that thing!


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

AlanC said:


> Good grief, people--somebody buy that thing!


Seriously! I'm tempted, but the sleeves would be ever so slightly short for me.

BDB


----------



## sidvar

*PRICE LOWERED TO $32 SHIPPED.*



sidvar said:


> Found it, bought it, wore it and realised it didn't really fit me.
> $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Measures:
> 2 button
> Pit to pit: 23.24 inches
> Sleeve: 25 inches
> Length: 30.5 inches from below collar to end
> Shoulders: 19 inches
> 
> Pants: unlined 38 waist (+1.5 inches), inseam 29.5 inches (+ 2.5 iches)
> 
> The suit is really in great condition, no spots, stains or other issues. Somebody loved him but didn't wear him! So you get a go now...
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0234bk2.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

Sold Pending Payment

*Braemar Burgundy Shetland V Neck Vest, Cable Knit, M*

100% Scottish Shetland Wool. Wide ribbing at armholes, V-neck, and bottom...gorgeous soft knitted wool. In size M, measures across chest 21 inches, length 26 inches. Excellent condition.

For those of you who don't know, Braemar was one of the labels used by the same company that made JDMcGeorge sweaters. See Jamgood's post in the archives.

Asking $28 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## JordanW

M. Charles said:


> *Braemar Burgundy Shetland V Neck Vest, Cable Knit, M*
> 
> 100% Scottish Shetland Wool. Wide ribbing at armholes, V-neck, and bottom...gorgeous soft knitted wool. In size M, measures across chest 21 inches, length 26 inches. Excellent condition.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Braemar was one of the labels used by the same company that made JDMcGeorge sweaters. See Jamgood's post in the archives.
> 
> Asking $28 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


I'll take it. PM inbound, M. Charles.


----------



## M. Charles

*Clarks Desert Boots, 10.5 (Medium width)*

*Clarks Desert Boots, 10.5 (Medium width)*

I bought a pair of these but the medium width won't work with my too narrow feet. They've never been worn, and have a third hole to allow for tighter laceup. Clarks Originals Series. Beeswax leather. These retail for around $85 or $89 plus shipping; you can get them delivered for $55. Please PM. Thanks.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## rnoldh

Lots of bargains on this thread.

I'm going to see if I have any "Trad Qualified", that I can offer at bargain prices.


----------



## AlanC

Surely someone would like a dirt cheap and rarely seen striped Shetland sweater. And I'm sure some forward thinking Trad would want to snap up that Samuelsohn in view of the warmer weather that will (eventually) return.



AlanC said:


> Gant 'The Rugger' Shetland sweater, blue and fuzzy (dare I say, shaggy?) with narrow white stripes, not too heavy
> Tagged M, measures to a *Small* (see measurements!)
> 
> *Price cut: $15 delivered*
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Length from bottom of collar: 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder w/ cuff folded: 23.5"





AlanC said:


> *Sold* Samuelsohn Greenwich II model, their rarely seen dartless 3/2
> houndstooth wool/silk/linen blend, fully lined
> From Mountain Brook's Harrison Ltd.
> Tagged a 42R (see measurements!)
> 
> $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest from pit to pit: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24 3/8"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6580/p1011830dq3.jpg
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/img137/5505/p1011832mi4.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

Dirty Bucks from this post are SOLD pending payment.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=671336&postcount=1532


----------



## Tucker

Brooks Brothers shell cordovan belt, burgundy, size 38. Worn many times; numerous small scratches. Buckle wear lines on the first and second hole.

Measures 39-1/2" from the end of the buckle to the middle hole. Probably a good fit if you wear a 37"-39" waist.

$45, includes shipping. Send PM if interested.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Are there any VERY small trads or trad children here?

I have a nice, brown herringbone Brooks Brothers Tweed 3/2.

I bought it on ebay listed as a 38R, the measurements seemed to me like a smallish 38r, but it's in fact a tagged childrens 20.


----------



## Georgia

Got a few things for sale, Please PM if interested:

1. Fly Fisherman Emblematic tie by Excello Cravats. Perfect condition; *asking $20 shipped.*
2. Brooks Brothers braces - Burgundy and brown leather. Perfect condition, these don't look like they've ever been used. *SOLD.*

3. Brooks Brothers caramel colored moleskin pants. Size 32 x 32 - flat front and no cuff - perfect condition. *SOLD*

4. Bill's Khakis M1Ps. Size 32 x 34. Khaki color, excellent condition. *Asking $25 shipped.*

5. Brand new Woolrich heavy tweed trousers. Black and grey tweed, 85% wool/15% nylon. Size 38 & unhemmed. I have 2 pair available, *asking $30 each shipped* (if you want both, I'll cut you a deal).

6. Polo by Ralph Lauren Madras shirt. Perfect shape, size Large. *Asking $25 shipped.*

7. Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 sack suit. Marked a 45 Regular. The measurements are:
_Jacket:_
Pit-to-pit: 46"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 18.5"
Shoulder-to-cuff: 24.5"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 28" (uncuffed with 3" of fabric available)
This is a beautiful suit, it is very well built. *Asking $50 shipped.*

8. Allen Edmonds Bruzzano horse bit loafers. These are dark brown leather. The shoes are in excellent shape - I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. They are a size 9 D. *Asking $55 shipped.*


----------



## brozek

Georgia said:


> Got a few things for sale, Please PM if interested:


If either of these were a 32" waist, I'd have PMed you so hard your inbox would hurt.


----------



## AlanC

^Yeah, somebody needs to be all over those Woolrich trousers. Nice stuff, again, Georgia. Thank you for offering things that are either too big or too small or else I'd have to buy something.


----------



## mainy

Couple of weather appropriate items
1. Brooks Bros navy Sea Island cotton knit v-neck pullover. Tagged 40. Great condition. *$26 shipped*

https://i15.tinypic.com/6wni36a.jpg
true color:
https://i14.tinypic.com/8dzkjyd.jpg

2. Banana Republic merino wool button vest / cardigan thing. Tagged size Small, I'd say it runs a bit big. Made in USA, older BR - way nicer than the new stuff. Flash washed it out a bit. *$25 shipped*
https://i19.tinypic.com/6nqyu5x.jpg

3. Robert Talbott offwhite BD collar shirt. Tagged 16 33. Has chest pocket, mint condition. *$22 shipped
*https://i6.tinypic.com/8ezq51z.jpg
4. Andover Shop white BD collar shirt (somehow I managed to obscure this in the pic.). Has chest pocket. Really silky cotton, very nice fabric. Mint... *$24 shipped
*https://i15.tinypic.com/6llmjgj.jpg


----------



## Georgia

^^The Brooks Brothers braces and the Brooks Brothers Moleskins have sold.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

brozek said:


> If either of these were a 32" waist, I'd have PMed you so hard your inbox would hurt.


Same for me if they were a 34".

BDB


----------



## Tradical

BigDawgBarkin said:


> Same for me if they were a 34".
> 
> BDB


Turbo PM sent.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Drat. Beautiful Brooks herringbone suit. If only I were trimmer. What are a pair of size 34 trousers doing with a 44/45L jacket?? That's one hell of an (enviable) drop!


----------



## Mike Petrik

*To Georgia*

I'll take the shoes and one pair of the Woolrich trousers. PM on the way.


----------



## Georgia

To date, the BB Braces, both pair of the Woolrich Trousers, the BB Moleskin pants, and the AE Bit Loafers have been sold. What I have pictured below is still available...please PM if interested...:icon_smile_big:



Georgia said:


> Got a few things for sale, Please PM if interested:
> 
> 1. Fly Fisherman Emblematic tie by Excello Cravats. Perfect condition; *asking $20 shipped.*
> 2. Brooks Brothers braces - Burgundy and brown leather. Perfect condition, these don't look like they've ever been used. *SOLD.*
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers caramel colored moleskin pants. Size 32 x 32 - flat front and no cuff - perfect condition. *SOLD*
> 
> 4. Bill's Khakis M1Ps. Size 32 x 34. Khaki color, excellent condition. *Asking $25 shipped.*
> 
> 5. Brand new Woolrich heavy tweed trousers. Black and grey tweed, 85% wool/15% nylon. Size 38 & unhemmed. I have 2 pair available, *SOLD*
> 
> 6. Polo by Ralph Lauren Madras shirt. Perfect shape, size Large. *Asking $25 shipped.*
> 
> 7. Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 sack suit. Marked a 45 Regular. The measurements are:
> _Jacket:_
> Pit-to-pit: 46"
> Shoulder-to-shoulder: 18.5"
> Shoulder-to-cuff: 24.5"
> _Trousers:_
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 28" (uncuffed with 3" of fabric available)
> This is a beautiful suit, it is very well built. *Asking $50 shipped.*
> 
> 8. Allen Edmonds Bruzzano horse bit loafers. These are dark brown leather. The shoes are in excellent shape - I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. They are a size 9 D. *SOLD*


----------



## M. Charles

*THESE ARE NOW SOLD*



M. Charles said:


> *Clarks Desert Boots, 10.5 (Medium width)*
> 
> I bought a pair of these but the medium width won't work with my too narrow feet. They've never been worn, and have a third hole to allow for tighter laceup. Clarks Originals Series. Beeswax leather. These retail for around $85 or $89 plus shipping; you can get them delivered for $55. Please PM. Thanks.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## AlanC

Price cuts on the Polos (now *SOLD*) and the Gant Shetland (now $12). Please, steal these from me.



AlanC said:


> Polos now *SOLD*





AlanC said:


> Gant 'The Rugger' Shetland sweater, blue and fuzzy (dare I say, shaggy?) with narrow white stripes, not too heavy
> Tagged M, measures to a *Small* (see measurements!)
> 
> *Price cut: $12 delivered*
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Length from bottom of collar: 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder w/ cuff folded: 23.5"


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Florsheim and Hanover Longwings*

HANOVER SHELLS ARE SOLD
PAIR TWO ...NEWER PEBBLE GRAINS ALSO SOLD

In addition to the shoes listed in this post (the Dirty Bucks are awaiting payment),

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=671336&postcount=1532

I now have three pair of vintage longwings. All are black. Pair one is an older pebble grain Royal Imperial with double soles and leather heels with the steel V cleat. Marked 8 1/2 D.
Excellent condition.

Pair two is a newer pebble grain Imperial. These have little wear and it may be stretching to call them vintage, as the insole appears to be of more recent years. They are marked 8 1/2 D and Assembled in USA so they are not the current Made in India variety. Excellent condition.

Last is a pair of vintage Hanover in Shell Cordovan. I can't read the size in these but they fit me (so it would take a pretty solid offer to get me to sell) and I wear a 12 to 12.5 D in an AE. Very good condition.

If there is interest I'll post pics later. Probably talking $40-50 shipped CONUS for the Florsheims...$110 shipped CONUS for the Hanovers.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*

RL Polo silk knit tie (~2 /8" wide), $15 delivered in NA, Paypal:

https://img178.imageshack.us/img178/3802/p1011856zv0.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Orvis 'Stretch Chinos' NWT
36 x 33, hemmed & cuffed (re-hem to your inseam, a steal if you wear a 33 length)
Plain front
These , they can be yours for a modest $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal.










Burberry flannel plaid bd shirt NWT
XL
These are made in the USA by Trad stalwart Gitman. I have one in an earthtone check (_not_ novacheck) that is one of my favorite winter sports shirts.
These retail at Saks for $165, it can be yours for $55 delivered, Paypal.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*

I purchased the Bills below from Georgia, and while they are just as described the fit just doesn't work for me. I'm reoffering them for less than what I paid, *$20 delivered*.



Georgia said:


> Excellent pair of Bill's Khakis - size 35 x 31. Don't show any wear. The pants have forward pleats and are cuffed. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Alan,
I'll take the tie -- PM on the way.


----------



## Tradical

AlanC said:


> I thought these Polo saddles were sold, but my buyer disappeared, so I am offering them back up.


PM sent.


----------



## memphisvol

I have a few items I picked up recently at thrift stores. First Yellow Press OCBD SOLD in yellow with patch pocket. Marked 16-35 but more like 15.5-32.5. Brooks Makers White OCBD 16-35. Seems to fit rather true to size. A pair of Brooks made in usa suede chukkas worn pretty good but I liked the way they looked but too tight 9D/B. 2 Ben Silver Ties. Blue SOLD is 3.25 inches wide and Green is 3.5. Shirts are $6. Ties 15. Shoes 10. I can ship however you guys want me to.
Also picked up this Brooks suit. 43R with 38x30 pleated and cuffed pants. Super 120s. $20. PM me for more pics or measurements. 2nd pic true color/pattern.

https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay168zz9.jpg

https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=disneyworld133aq4.jpg

https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay165ij8.jpg


----------



## wnh

PM sent for white BB OCBD.


----------



## OscarTheWild

I got these and need to offer them here again. Tempted, I had forgotten that my very narrow heels and foot arch do not work well with most british shoes except EG. I am surprised he did not ask more for them.

$65 dollars shipped within the cont US.

-



AlSailor said:


> A nice pair of J. Press Wingtip Balmorals
> 
> Snuff suede
> 
> Size 10 D
> 
> Made in England, Goodyear welted.
> 
> The shoes have very little wear.
> 
> Asking $65.00. Payment via Paypal only.


----------



## safetyfast

AlanC said:


> I purchased the Bills below from Georgia, and while they are just as described the fit just doesn't work for me. I'm reoffering them for less than what I paid, *$20 delivered*.


I can't tell on my monitor about the color. Are they Khaki or light green? If khaki, consider them sold.


----------



## AlanC

^They are khaki; just send me a PM.


----------



## safetyfast

*Harris Tweed 42R 3/2 sack*

Harris tweed 3/2 sack. Half canvas, leather buttons marked 42R. Shoulders 18.5", 32" long, sleeves 24.5" and chest approx 45". Other than the Harris Tweed tag, it is marked "David Golart, Vineyard Haven, Mass"
$45 shipped to the upper 48. 
https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5101yk4.jpg
https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5105pc2.jpg
https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5103wr4.jpg


----------



## BPanicola

Memphisvol: PM sent for yellow press and tie on left


----------



## AlanC

Price drops:

$30 on the Orvis chinos
$45 on the Burberry NWT shirt



AlanC said:


> Orvis 'Stretch Chinos' NWT
> 36 x 33, hemmed & cuffed (re-hem to your inseam, a steal if you wear a 33 length)
> Plain front
> These , they can be yours for a modest $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7347/p1011867cj3.jpg
> 
> Burberry flannel plaid bd shirt NWT
> XL
> These are made in the USA by Trad stalwart Gitman. I have one in an earthtone check (_not_ novacheck) that is one of my favorite winter sports shirts.
> These retail at Saks for $165, it can be yours for $55 delivered, Paypal.
> 
> https://img108.imageshack.us/img108/2574/p1011861mv7.jpg
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6760/p1011864mz8.jpg


----------



## brozek

If anyone's interested in these, they were an ebay purchase that didn't work out. I'd rather get them to someone that will enjoy them than take them to Goodwill. They're size 11M/D and I'd like $15 shipped for them (basically, enough to cover postage and time spent in line at the PO). PM for my paypal address if you're interested.

(click for big photos)

https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jm1en1.jpg
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jm2lg2.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* to Tiny Tim in the purple and orange.
Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack
100% lambswool, patch & flap pockets, quarter lined, 2-button cuffs
As is not uncommon on these, the lapel roll could use a bit more steam to free up the old creases, or a dry cleaning and pressing would fix it. Could go as-is, though.
Tagged a 44S (see measurements)

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest from pit to pit: 23.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 18.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 28.75"

https://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7398/p1011812sr4.jpg

https://img444.imageshack.us/img444/9254/p1011821yp9.jpg


----------



## mainy

Plaid Brooks Brothers Brooksease suit.
3 button roll to 2 lapel
Sack suit (obviously!)
Trousers are flat front, cuffed. 
Tagged 40r

18.5" shoulder seam to seam
21" pit to pit
24" sleeves

34/30 on the pants

Jacket lining has started to come undone where the sleeve is attached to the body. Looks extremely fixable and could still be worn as is, just needs to be restitched. Any spots in the pics are due to my dirty camera lens.

https://i17.tinypic.com/8bfy6vb.jpg
https://i13.tinypic.com/8g86r74.jpg
https://i9.tinypic.com/6x7yddj.jpg
https://i12.tinypic.com/8a2qtfd.jpg

*$60+ ship *and I will give you one of the following B2 shirts if any are in your size / if it is desired:

16 33, light blue, woven in Italy
16 33, light blue, woven in italy
16 33, blue, non iron, 2 ply 100's (very soft)
16 1/2, 33 - Button down collar, chest pocket, offwhite, non iron
16 1/2, 34 - Chest pocket, french cuffs, white, non iron
16 1/2, 3 - Chest pocket, button down collar, blue, supima cotton
16 1/2, 34 - orangish yellow, chest pocket, button down collar, supima cotton
17, 34 - chest pocket, french cuff, white
17 34, chest pocket, button down collar, white
17 34 - chest pocket, button down collar, white

The shirts are also for sale, 8 bucks a piece plus shipping. All used in good shape. Somebody please take those from me, thanks :crazy:


----------



## wnh

wnh said:


> PM sent for white BB OCBD.


And PM retracted. In my excitement, I forgot that I take a 34" sleeve in BB shirts, though I take a 35" in LE.


----------



## brozek

wnh said:


> And PM retracted. In my excitement, I forgot that I take a 34" sleeve in BB shirts, though I take a 35" in LE.


Which opens the door for my PM about it - thanks!


----------



## rnoldh

Any interest here in me listing some BB coats that are more recent and are not sack.


----------



## Brownshoe

^ I'd be interested to see anything you have in a 44R


----------



## AlanC

^Brownshoe, a 44S would be just the thing for exploring the Thom Browne look. :biggrin2:


----------



## Brownshoe

Alan, I'm tempted to grab it.

How heavy is it?


----------



## AlanC

It's fall/winter weight, but not real heavy.


----------



## BPanicola

rnoldh:
Any BB coats in a 40S?


----------



## brozek

I'll be in the neighborhood of Goodwill tomorrow afternoon, so if no one expresses interest by then, I'll probably just drop them off.



brozek said:


> If anyone's interested in these, they were an ebay purchase that didn't work out. I'd rather get them to someone that will enjoy them than take them to Goodwill. They're size 11M/D and I'd like $15 shipped for them (basically, enough to cover postage and time spent in line at the PO). PM for my paypal address if you're interested.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> Just got these from eBay and they are a tad snug on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $100 all in, so I will let them go at $95ppd.
> 
> PM or email if interested - really in nice shape - wish they fit!


BUMP - still available.


----------



## jkins25

Hey guys,
I thought that I would do something "nice" since it's close to Christmas, so when I was at the thrift store today I checked out the jackets and found a nice Harris Tweed. Pictures below (or at least the links to pictures if the pictures themselves don't post).
I can't seem to find a size on it though...is there a certain spot I should look? 
Anyway, I got it for $2.99 and will ship it to you for that plus the cost of shipping!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*2 Deansgate for Yale Co-op Sack Tweed Jackets 44R*

The herringbone tweed is SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

These are both in extraordinary condition. They are made by Deansgate for the Yale Co-op. Being relatively new to the world of defined "Trad", I'm not certain of the formula for sizing. In my previous experience jacket size equalled chest measurement minus 3 or 4 inches. I'm assuming sack jackets would use 4, making these 44 or 45s. Please correct me if I'm in error. Both of these jackets are dartless and the shoulder padding is very light.

The first is a 3 button, herringbone tweed in tan, brown and beige with a little green and orange striping (you'll see in the pics). This one measures: 24.5 at the chest, 24 sleeve, 20 at the shoulders and 29 3/4 length from the bottom of the collar.
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=505&i=1sacknn4.jpg
https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1sack2ub8.jpghttps://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1sack3uv9.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1sack4ou2.jpg

The second is a beautiful 3 roll 2 houndstooth in tan, beige, grey, brown and black. Measurements on this one are: chest 24, sleeve 24, shoulder 19 1/2 and length from bottom of collar 30.
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=507&i=2sacknd2.jpg
https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2sack2dn8.jpghttps://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2sack3kn6.jpghttps://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2sack4cv9.jpg
All measurements are approximate.I'm asking $60 each shipped CONUS or, since they are very close in size, anyone who wants both can have them for $110 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.


----------



## AlanC

It's hard to get more Trad than a 3/2 made for the Yale Co-op. I would agree that those are 44/45Rs. I _really_ like the tweed on the first one.

Nice job of presenting your pics with showing bandwidth efficiency.


----------



## TweedyDon

jkins 25: The size might be on the inside of an inside pocket. And if it's a between 46 R to 48L.... I'll take it! :icon_smile:


----------



## wnh

jkins25 said:


> I can't seem to find a size on it though...is there a certain spot I should look?


Check all the internal pockets for a little tag. Seems to me that there is about a 50/50 chance the size will be marked on a tag somewhere in an inside pocket. At the very least, take the jacket's measurements (there is a tutorial of sorts somewhere on the Ask Andy main page, I believe), since the jacket's size number is more or less irrelevant to how it will fit any given person.


----------



## vwguy

jkins25 said:


> I can't seem to find a size on it though...is there a certain spot I should look?


Sometimes it will be on a tag inside an interior pocket. If not, lay it flat and measure, the width of the chest underneath the arms, across the back shoulder seam to shoulder seam and sleeve length from the shoulder seam down.

edit: wnh beat me to it!

Brian


----------



## wnh

vwguy said:


> edit: wnh beat me to it!


That's okay, TweedyDon beat me to it. Good answers come in threes, or something.


----------



## jkins25

I have again checked the internal pockets and do not see a tag with a size. And, you know it's close to Christmas if I'm doing things like digging through thrift jacket pockets so that one of you can have a nick jacket!  Anyway, thanks for the post vwguy....following his instructions exactly I get the following measurements: 22X17. PM me if interested.


----------



## Roark

*J Press Sack Tweed ~43R*

Saw this while in a consignment shop... it's not my style but thought someone here may want it. I couldn't find a size tag but the measurement are as follows (and seem to be around the 43ish range).

19.5" Shoulder
30.5" Length (bottom of collar to hem)
24.75" Arms
45" Chest

My photography is horrible and I'm not up for doing much more today so I hope you can see some value in the jacket beyond my presentation. If you need more pics or info I'll get to it first thing in the morning.

$45 shipped CONUS

PM if interested


----------



## brozek

In the spirit of this being a thrift store "exchange", I'm willing to sell these made-in-the-US Brooks Brothers Makers ties, but I'd rather trade them for either repp ties or a 16x35 ocbd from BB/J.Press/Andover. If I sell them, I'd probably ask around $10/ea or $25/all.

(click for a massive, detailed photo, but in case you can't make it out, the center one is apparently circus polar bears)

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbties002xd4.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Roark said:


> Saw this while in a consignment shop... it's not my style but thought someone here may want it. I couldn't find a size tag but the measurement are as follows (and seem to be around the 43ish range).
> 
> 19.5" Shoulder
> 30.5" Length (bottom of collar to hem)
> 24.75" Arms
> 45" Chest


I'd probably estimate 41/42R.


----------



## Mujib

Roark said:


> Saw this while in a consignment shop... it's not my style but thought someone here may want it. I couldn't find a size tag but the measurement are as follows (and seem to be around the 43ish range).
> 
> 19.5" Shoulder
> 30.5" Length (bottom of collar to hem)
> 24.75" Arms
> 45" Chest
> 
> My photography is horrible and I'm not up for doing much more today so I hope you can see some value in the jacket beyond my presentation. If you need more pics or info I'll get to it first thing in the morning.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> PM if interested


What color is that?

I wonder if the tailor could make it fit a 40R.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*L.L. Bean Wool Shirt Jacket Large*

85% wool 15% nylon unlined jacket. Size Large. Wonderful condition. The colors are best represented by the picture of the tag. Two button flapped chest pockets and two slash pockets on the lower front. 2" (approx.) vents on the side seams. Asking $30 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=520&i=lloi8.jpg
https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ll2gu9.jpghttps://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ll3xa4.jpg


----------



## Roark

AlanC said:


> I'd probably estimate 41/42R.


Thanks for the correction AlanC.


----------



## Roark

Mujib said:


> What color is that?
> 
> I wonder if the tailor could make it fit a 40R.


The color is a bit lighter in person than shows on the photos. But it is a greyish color with hints of light brown. I put the Jacket on and it fits me in the shoulders (where I'm broad) but is waaaaaay too large in the body for me (where I'm narrow) and I wear 40R and sometimes 39R. I guessed at 43 only because the chest measurement seemed big.

I don't know your build but it might work.


----------



## markdc

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Are there any VERY small trads or trad children here?
> 
> I have a nice, brown herringbone Brooks Brothers Tweed 3/2.
> 
> I bought it on ebay listed as a 38R, the measurements seemed to me like a smallish 38r, but it's in fact a tagged childrens 20.


tbs,

i PM'd you again about the tweed.


----------



## brozek

If anyone stumbles (or has stumbled) across a pair of tan wingtips in 12 C or D they'd part with for $20-30, I'm interested. I'm looking for a pair to wear casually with jeans (I know), so broken-in condition is not only fine, but preferable. Thanks!


----------



## mainy

mainy said:


> Plaid Brooks Brothers Brooksease suit.
> 3 button roll to 2 lapel
> Sack suit (obviously!)
> Trousers are flat front, cuffed.
> Tagged 40r
> 
> 18.5" shoulder seam to seam
> 21" pit to pit
> 24" sleeves
> 
> 34/30 on the pants
> 
> Jacket lining has started to come undone where the sleeve is attached to the body. Looks extremely fixable and could still be worn as is, just needs to be restitched. Any spots in the pics are due to my dirty camera lens.
> 
> https://i17.tinypic.com/8bfy6vb.jpg
> https://i13.tinypic.com/8g86r74.jpg
> https://i9.tinypic.com/6x7yddj.jpg
> https://i12.tinypic.com/8a2qtfd.jpg
> 
> *$60+ ship *and I will give you one of the following B2 shirts if any are in your size / if it is desired:
> 
> 16 33, light blue, woven in Italy
> 16 33, light blue, woven in italy
> 16 33, blue, non iron, 2 ply 100's (very soft)
> 16 1/2, 34 - Chest pocket, french cuffs, white, non iron
> 16 1/2, 3 - Chest pocket, button down collar, blue, supima cotton
> 16 1/2, 34 - orangish yellow, chest pocket, button down collar, supima cotton
> 17, 34 - chest pocket, french cuff, white
> 17 34, chest pocket, button down collar, white
> 17 34 - chest pocket, button down collar, white
> 
> The shirts are also for sale, 8 bucks a piece plus shipping. All used in good shape. Somebody please take those from me, thanks :crazy:


I will take $60 shipped for the suit


----------



## spielerman

mainy said:


> I will take $60 shipped for the suit


what is the lenth of the jacket from bottom of the collar on this suit?

You are tempting me big time..


----------



## rnoldh

*Orvis 42-44L,R Heavy Tweed 4 Pocket Shooting Jacket or Field Type Coat, Really Nice*

Hello All,

For Sale is a really nice very recent Orvis heavy tweed field type coat that some call a shooting jacket. Labeled 100% Lambs Wool, it's a heavy tweed herringbone fabric that drapes beautifully. It is basically an Olive herringbone with a Rust overcheck and many other beautiful colors in the weave(see the close up photos).Most are familiar with the quality of Orvis. This expensive coat is recent and stylish. While *marked a size 44L*, I think it could work for many Rs(see the measurements). And it could work for a size 42 if worn over a heavy shirt or sweater. It's a great looking coat and a great look. Perfect for Winter, I'll sell it for *$75.00 OBO.* Don't hesitate to make a reasonable offer, it's Holiday Season and I might include an extra gift! Made in the USA, this Orvis features:

Heavy Tweed Fabric(see close up photos for colors and texture)
Suede elbow patches and a suede shoulder patch
A 3 button closure
4 external pockets, 1 patch type and 3 bellows type
3 interior pockets, 1 of which has a zipper
A collar latch with suede button closure
Nice Orvis leather buttons
Dual rear vents
A field coat type rear with a belt, and bellows shoulders(in the rear)
A full lining

Measurements:

Coat length(top of collar to hem) 33"
Sleeve length 26"
Shoulders 20"
Chest 46"

Here's the link to the SF listing *with 12 pictures*:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=805568#post805568

Here are just a couple of pictures:



















It's a real nice Orvis, so please use the above link for more info and don't hesitate to make an offer.

Happy Christmas to all!:icon_smile:

BTW: I hope AlanC sees this post so he can tell me some of the correct terminology for this Orvis. I used terms like "Field Type Coat", "Bellows Pockets", and "Belted rear". I'm sure there are more descriptive correct terms and AlanC probably knows what they are:icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Georgia

Seasons Greetings from Georgia...after some very late Spring cleaning, I have quite a few items to offer. I apologize for the big post, but I know these items will find good homes.

1. Fly Fisherman Emblematic tie by Excello Cravats. Perfect condition; *asking $20 shipped.*

2. Polo by Ralph Lauren Tie - *asking $15 shipped CONUS*
3. Perfect Hermes Tie - *asking $40 shipped CONUS**

* 
3. USA Made Bass Weejuns - One black, one burgundy. Both pairs are 9.5 D, and in excellent shape. *Asking $30 each shipping CONUS, or $55 for both pair:*

https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181852zq4.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181853uu9.jpg

https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181854yw0.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181855wz4.jpg

4. Bill's Khakis Corduroy M1Ps. Size 34 x 31. Olive color, excellent condition. *Asking $25 shipped.

*https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181865pn7.jpg

5. 2 Lacoste OCBDs. Both are a size 42, they measure 16.5 x 34. They are both in perfect condition. *Asking $35 each shipped CONUS, or $65 for the pair.*

https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181850wu7.jpghttps://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181851ms8.jpg

6. Polo by Ralph Lauren Madras shirt. Perfect shape, size Large. *Asking $20 shipped.*

7. Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 sack suit. Marked a 45 Regular. The measurements are:
_Jacket:_
Pit-to-pit: 46"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 18.5"
Shoulder-to-cuff: 24.5"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 28" (uncuffed with 3" of fabric available)
This is a beautiful suit, it is very well built. *Asking $40 shipped.*

8. Allen Edmonds Fairgate dress oxfords. Size 10.5 D. The uppers are in great shape, and the soles have >75% of their life left. These shoes would look like new after a good shine. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS:

* https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181859xg0.jpg

9. Emblematic Belts ~ The Trout and the Fly belt are size 36 and made by Leatherman LTD. The South Carolina Flag belt is a size 34, and bought from Golden Goodies in Charleston. *Asking $15 each CONUS

*10. Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed Sack - Labeled a size 41 Short. This jacket is really in perfect condition. The measurements are:
_Pit-to-Pit: 21.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 23"
Collar-to-Bottom: 30"_
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS:

*https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181842cn2.jpg

11. Ben Silver Dress Shirt. The shirt measures 17 x 33, and has French cuffs. There is a very faint spot just below the third button (I tried to take a picture of it), but it looks like it will come out with a Tide pen. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS:*

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181836np3.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181839ag6.jpg

12. Alden 972 Straight Tip Bluchers. These really hurt to sell...they are a half size too big for me. They are a size 10 B|D, and are Walnut in color. They are in excellent shape, I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. The laces are still stiff!! These retail for $365;* Asking $110 shipped CONUS.

*https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181862ib9.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181863bw6.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181864vw1.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## AlanC

^You're tearing it up, Georgia. I'd buy that South Carolina belt if it was a 36 like the other two. A 34 in those belts is just too small, alas.



rnoldh said:


> BTW: I hope AlanC sees this post so he can tell me some of the correct terminology for this Orvis. I used terms like "Field Type Coat", "Bellows Pockets", and "Belted rear". I'm sure there are more descriptive correct terms and AlanC probably knows what they are:icon_smile::icon_smile:


You're pretty much on. It's a shooting jacket, which is why it has the shoulder patch. Very sharp jacket.


----------



## mainy

spielerman said:


> what is the lenth of the jacket from bottom of the collar on this suit?
> 
> You are tempting me big time..


31".

Please buy it. You will like it. I promise :aportnoy:


----------



## Georgia

The Fly Fishing Tie, the SC Belt, the Fly belt, the AE Fairgates, the Burgundy Bass Wejuns, and the BB Tweed have all been spoken for.



Georgia said:


> Seasons Greetings from Georgia...after some very late Spring cleaning, I have quite a few items to offer. I apologize for the big post, but I know these items will find good homes.
> 
> 1. Fly Fisherman Emblematic tie by Excello Cravats. Perfect condition; *SOLD*
> 
> 2. Polo by Ralph Lauren Tie - *asking $15 shipped CONUS*
> 3. Perfect Hermes Tie - *asking $40 shipped CONUS**
> 
> *
> 3. USA Made Bass Weejuns - One black, one burgundy. Both pairs are 9.5 D, and in excellent shape. *Asking $30 for the Black pair. The Burgundy pair has sold.*
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181854yw0.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181855wz4.jpg
> 
> 4. Bill's Khakis Corduroy M1Ps. Size 34 x 31. Olive color, excellent condition. *Asking $25 shipped.
> 
> *https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181865pn7.jpg
> 
> 5. 2 Lacoste OCBDs. Both are a size 42, they measure 16.5 x 34. They are both in perfect condition. *Asking $35 each shipped CONUS, or $65 for the pair.*
> 
> https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181850wu7.jpghttps://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181851ms8.jpg
> 
> 6. Polo by Ralph Lauren Madras shirt. Perfect shape, size Large. *Asking $20 shipped.*
> 
> 7. Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 sack suit. Marked a 45 Regular. The measurements are:
> _Jacket:_
> Pit-to-pit: 46"
> Shoulder-to-shoulder: 18.5"
> Shoulder-to-cuff: 24.5"
> _Trousers:_
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 28" (uncuffed with 3" of fabric available)
> This is a beautiful suit, it is very well built. *Asking $40 shipped.*
> 
> 8. Allen Edmonds Fairgate dress oxfords. Size 10.5 D. The uppers are in great shape, and the soles have >75% of their life left. These shoes would look like new after a good shine. *SOLD
> 
> * 9. Emblematic Belts ~ The Trout and the Fly belt are size 36 and made by Leatherman LTD. The South Carolina Flag belt is a size 34, and bought from Golden Goodies in Charleston. *Asking $15 for the trout belt. The SC belt and the fly belt have sold.
> 
> *10. Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed Sack - Labeled a size 41 Short. This jacket is really in perfect condition. The measurements are:
> _Pit-to-Pit: 21.5"
> Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18"
> Shoulder-to-Cuff: 23"
> Collar-to-Bottom: 30"_
> *SOLD
> 
> *11. Ben Silver Dress Shirt. The shirt measures 17 x 33, and has French cuffs. There is a very faint spot just below the third button (I tried to take a picture of it), but it looks like it will come out with a Tide pen. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181836np3.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181839ag6.jpg
> 
> 12. Alden 972 Straight Tip Bluchers. These really hurt to sell...they are a half size too big for me. They are a size 10 B|D, and are Walnut in color. They are in excellent shape, I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. The laces are still stiff!! These retail for $365;* Asking $110 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181862ib9.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181863bw6.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181864vw1.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


_Edit: Image tags removed. Please try to conserve bandwidth. See original post for pics.-AlanC_


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Sale Update Yale Co-op Jackets*

The buyer in this sale https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=674732&postcount=1608 has changed his mind. The first jacket, the striped herringbone, is once again available. The houndstooth is now sold pending payment.


----------



## Georgia

Price Reductions!!!

Seasons Greetings from Georgia...after some very late Spring cleaning, I have quite a few items to offer. I apologize for the big post, but I know these items will find good homes.

1. Fly Fisherman Emblematic tie by Excello Cravats. Perfect condition; *SOLD*

2. Polo by Ralph Lauren Tie - *asking $10 shipped CONUS*
3. Perfect Hermes Tie - *asking $35 shipped CONUS**

* 
3. USA Made Bass Weejuns - One black, one burgundy. Both pairs are 9.5 D, and in excellent shape. *Asking $25 for the Black pair. The Burgundy pair has sold.*

https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181854yw0.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181855wz4.jpg

4. Bill's Khakis Corduroy M1Ps. Size 34 x 31. Olive color, excellent condition. *Asking $20 shipped.

*https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181865pn7.jpg

5. 2 Lacoste OCBDs. Both are a size 42, they measure 16.5 x 34. They are both in perfect condition. *Asking $30 each shipped CONUS, or $57 for the pair.*

https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181850wu7.jpghttps://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181851ms8.jpg

6. Polo by Ralph Lauren Madras shirt. Perfect shape, size Large. *Asking $15 shipped.*

7. Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 sack suit. Marked a 45 Regular. The measurements are:
_Jacket:_
Pit-to-pit: 46"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 18.5"
Shoulder-to-cuff: 24.5"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 28" (uncuffed with 3" of fabric available)
This is a beautiful suit, it is very well built. *Asking $40 shipped.*

8. Allen Edmonds Fairgate dress oxfords. Size 10.5 D. The uppers are in great shape, and the soles have >75% of their life left. These shoes would look like new after a good shine. *SOLD

* 9. Emblematic Belts ~ The Trout and the Fly belt are size 36 and made by Leatherman LTD. The South Carolina Flag belt is a size 34, and bought from Golden Goodies in Charleston. *Asking $10 for the trout belt. The SC belt and the fly belt have sold.

*10. Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed Sack - Labeled a size 41 Short. This jacket is really in perfect condition. The measurements are:
_Pit-to-Pit: 21.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 23"
Collar-to-Bottom: 30"_
*SOLD

*11. Ben Silver Dress Shirt. The shirt measures 17 x 33, and has French cuffs. There is a very faint spot just below the third button (I tried to take a picture of it), but it looks like it will come out with a Tide pen. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS:*

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181836np3.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181839ag6.jpg

12. Alden 972 Straight Tip Bluchers. These really hurt to sell...they are a half size too big for me. They are a size 10 B|D, and are Walnut in color. They are in excellent shape, I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. The laces are still stiff!! These retail for $365;* Asking $100 shipped CONUS.

*https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181862ib9.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181863bw6.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181864vw1.jpg

Please PM if interested...

_Edit: Image tags removed. Please try to conserve bandwidth.-AlanC_


----------



## TweedyDon

Dash it, were Georgia's shirts, belts, and Bills all just a wee bit larger...! 

And, yes, I am rather tempted by the horse and hounds tie...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Orvis/Harris Tweed Sack Jacket 46 R/Navy Striped Grosgrain Braces*

This is a Harris Tweed 3 roll 2 sack jacket by Orvis. It is marked 46R. The jacket is a very fine weave of cream, tan, powder blue, black, brown and a bit of burgundy. It is fully lined and in excellent condition. Asking $60 shipped CONUS. PM for detailed measurements or with other questions or interest.
https://imageshack.us
https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2mc3.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3jw3.jpg
The striped herringbone sack jacket by Deansgate for The YaleCo-op in this post is also available.

I also have an unlabeled pair of braces in navy grosgrain with yellow and red horizontal striping. Asking $17.50 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=braces2tx2.jpg


----------



## wnh

Now that I've got some Christmas cash burning a hole in my pocket, I'm going to revert back to one of the initial primary purposes of this thread: to post things I'm looking for.

I wear a 16x34 shirt, if anybody has anything to offer for the following:
white OCBD
yellow OCBD
pink OCBD
ecru OCBD
blue pinpoint OCBD
blue pinpoint or broadcloth point/straight collar
red/white university stripe OCBD

I'd be willing to pay perhaps $14/shirt for nicer names (BB, e.g.) and perhaps $10 for lesser (LE Hyde Park, e.g.), shipping included. All cotton, of course.

I'm also in the market for a couple of nice sweaters in brighter colors, in size M, or 38-40 if numbered. I've got navy, medium gray, moss green, burgundy, and a sage green fair isle in my closet. These are all great, but I want a splash of color for when the winter days start getting a little dreary. I'm loving the looks of the Spirit of Shetlands, but lambswool would be nice too. Merino may be a little fancier than I'm looking for.

As for colors, a nice bubble-gum pink would do, as would a baby blue. No orange, though I could go for scarlet. I could even go for a green like , which I may have to bid on eventually -- the seller just won't lower the price, no matter how many times it doesn't sell. Keeping in mind these are used items, I'd like to pay no more than $22ish per sweater, shipping included.

Keep in mind these are things I'm interested in, which in no way means that I'll buy it from you if you offer it, so don't go buy up every 16x34 OCBD in your local thrift store and expect me to reimburse you. I wouldn't expect anybody to do that, but it never hurts to make it explicit.

As for prices, I could be swayed to pay more for brand new items, but I'd like to stretch my money as far as possible, so I won't go too high.

PM me if you've got anything I'd be interested in.


----------



## markdc

dropped by a local thrift store after work today, and saw a paul stuart sport coat (green herringbone tweed) for cheap. i'm guessing it was 42-44R or thereabouts? anybody interested? sorry i don't have pictures.


----------



## mack11211

Dear Folks:

During this lull in the ebay season, I am making a special offer on the forums.

Before I re-launch my auctions in the new year, I am making some items available to forum members only at newly discounted prices.

These are all new- first quality coats, suits and blazers from J. Press. Some may have labels marked to prevent return to the store, but these are unworn and flawless items.

All are 3-roll-2 button fronts with minimal shaping.

Prices on all blazers and coats is $100 including shipping. This is one third less than the last ebay price. When they return to ebay, they will start at $100 plus shipping, and you will have to wait and bid against any and all.

Suits are $150 including shipping.

J Press tweed coats at the Presstige level retail for $525, so these are a great value.

For international shipping on blazer and coats, add 15. For suits, add 17. Shipping to Canada is less; email for rates. Google checkout preferred, paypal accepted. USPS Money order accepted as well for US customers.

The list:

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic trad GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S
On offer here is a classic tweed coat. J. Press loves tweed, and has long relationships with well known weavers like Magee and those of Harris and the anonymous weavers represented here. This fabric has blue, green, brown and tan for a rich grass green effect.
This is a tweed to fall in love with.
J. Press coats are very durable and outlast most men.
Retail on this coat is $525. My starting bid is considerably less.
Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 30.5, shoulder 18, arm 25.5. Chest 44, coat waist 41. Three button front. Three buttons on each sleeve. Single rear vent. All wool. Fully lined. Coat made in USA. Size on label 40 S . Inner coat label marked to prevent return to store. Excellent condition, new without tag.
https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

NEW $825 J PRESS classic trad PLAID WOOL SUIT 48 XL
On offer here is the classic suit model made of imported wool with a blue, green and red plaid on a brown and tan ground. It has a three button front rolling to the second button and a single rear vent. The shaping is minimal; I have pinned it to the dress form but it is in fact a classic sack suit. The pants have a flat front and a straight leg. They are unhemmed.
Retail on this coat is $825. My starting bid is considerably less.
Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 35.5, shoulder 20, arm 27.5, chest 51, coat waist 48. Three button front. Three buttons on each sleeve. Single rear vent. Fully lined. Pants waist 42 with 2 to let out. Pants outseam 49, inseam 38 (unhemmed). Pant leg 19.5 at ankle. Pant legs lined in front. All wool. Suit made in Canada. Inner label on coat marked to prevent return to store. Excellent condition, new with tag (on pants, as shown).
https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

NEW $825 J. PRESS classic WOOL TWILL SUIT size 40 S

On offer here is a classic suit on Press' 3 button model. The waist suppression is minimal, and the pants have a flat front. The fabric is a brown and tan wool twill, which is exceptionally long wearing and is suitable in all but the warmest days of the year.

This particular suit was tailored for a client who then never picked it up. So although the sleeves and pant legs have been altered, they may easily be altered again to your own measurements.

Retail on this suit is $825. My starting bid is considerably less.

Measurements, in inches: Top to bottom in back including collar 31, shoulder 18.5, arm 23 with at least 2.5 to let out. Chest 44, coat waist 42. Three button front. Three button on each sleeve. All wool. Fully lined. Single rear vent. Pants waist 39, with 0 to let out; I believe the original waist was between 34 and 36 and may easily be restored to that size. Outseam 38, inseam 28. 1.75 inch cuff. If you let out the cuff you will gain 3.5 inches, and even a 'false cuff' that looks the same from the outside (ask your tailor) should net you two inches or more. Pant leg 19 at ankle. Suit made in USA. Excellent condition, new without tag.

https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic & colorful TWEED COAT 36 R
On offer here is the essential herringbone tweed that has royal blue, pumpkin orange and rose on a brown herringbone tweed ground. The three button front rolls to the second button, in the proper style, and the waist suppression is minimal.
Retail on this coat is $525 or more. My starting bid is considerably less.
Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 31.25, shoulder 16.5, arm 25.5, chest 39, coat waist 36. Three button front, with lapel rolling to the second button. Three buttons on each sleeve. Single rear vent. Partly lined. All wool. Made in USA. Size on label 36 R. Label marked to prevent return to store. Excellent condition, new with tag.
https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...e=fromshare&Ux=0&UV=672098668233_465198007503

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic plaid WOOL SPORT COAT 36 R
On offer here is the essential wool plaid sport coat, on the three button model. The coat has a three button closure that rolls to the second button, in the traditional style.
The wool fabric shows tan, blue and burnt orange on a plaid of brown and tan - classic and essential.
This may be the sport coat you need. 
Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 31, shoulder 17, arm 24.5, chest 39.5, coat waist 37. Three button front. Three buttons each sleeve. Single rear vent. All wool. Fully lined. Excellent condition; new with tags as shown.
https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0
SOLD

NEW $525 J. PRESS orange & blue STRIPED TWEED COAT 40 R

On offer here is a classic tweed coat. J. Press loves tweed, and has long relationships with well known weavers like Magee and those of Harris and the anonymous weavers represented here. This fabric has orange and blue stripes on the gray ground -- happy and colorful, but still very conservative.

Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 32.5, shoulder 18.5, arm 26.5. Chest 44, coat waist 41. Three button front. Three buttons on each sleeve. Single rear vent. All wool. Fully lined. Coat made in USA. Size on label 40 R. Inner coat label marked to prevent return to store. Excellent condition, new without tag.

https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic trad COLOR STRIPE TWEED 40 R
On offer here is a classic tweed coat. J. Press loves tweed, and has long relationships with well known weavers like Magee and those of Harris and the anonymous weavers represented here. This fabric has fine yellow, green and purplish blue stripes on the gray ground -- happy and colorful, but still very conservative.
This is a tweed to fall in love with.
J. Press coats are very durable and outlast most men.
Retail on this coat is $525. My starting bid is considerably less.
Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 32.5, shoulder 18.5, arm 26.5. Chest 44, coat waist 41. Three button front. Three buttons on each sleeve. Single rear vent. All wool. Fully lined. Coat made in USA. Size on label 40 R. Inner coat label marked to prevent return to store. Excellent condition, new without tag.
https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

NEW $525 J. PRESS donegal mist STRIPED TWEED COAT 40 R
SOLD

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic trad COPPER STRIPE TWEED 40 R

On offer here is a classic tweed coat. J. Press loves tweed, and has long relationships with well known weavers like Magee and those of Harris and the anonymous weavers represented here. This fabric has copper -- just like a penny, on a gray herringbone weave ground.

Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 32.5, shoulder 18.5, arm 26.5. Chest 44, coat waist 41. Three button front. Three buttons on each sleeve. Single rear vent. All wool. Fully lined. Coat made in USA. Size on label 40 R. Inner coat label marked to prevent return to store. Excellent condition, new without tag

https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...e=fromshare&Ux=0&UV=451431383053_933797007503

NEW $425 J. PRESS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40R
On offer here is the classic blue blazer in navy blue flannel. It has the proper blazer buttons and a three button front that rolls to the second button. The blue blazer is an essential part of your wardrobe. Press blazers are very well made and will outlast most men.
Retail on this coat is $425. My starting bid is considerably less.
Measurements, in inches: top to bottom in back including collar 32.5, shoulder 19, arm 26.5, chest 44, coat waist 41. Three button front, with lapel rolling to the second button. Three buttons on each sleeve. Single rear vent. Fully. All wool. Made in Canada. Size on label 40 R. Plymouth model. Label marked to prevent return to store. Excellent condition, new without tag -- the four nubs of white thread on the sleeve show where it was.
https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0
SOLD

ALSO
J. Press navy blue worsted wool blazers in 40 R, 41 L and 44 R.
They are on the same model as the flannel number above. Only the material is worsted rather than flannel, for a lighter weight blazer. The cut, color, and of course blazer buttons are the same.

https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

Measurements are as follows. Note that these may or may not correspond to the tagged sizes. For the best fit, compare my measurements to those of a coat that fits you.

44R: Top to bottom in back including collar 33.75, shoulder 18.5, arm 27, chest 46, coat waist 43. May fit 42 or 43 L, based on measurements. 
41L: Top to bottom in back including collar 32.75, shoulder 19.5, arm 25.75, chest 48, coat waist 46. May fit 44 R or L based on measurements.
40Ra: Top to bottom in back including collar 32.5, shoulder 18.5, arm 25.5, chest 45, coat waist 43. May fit 40 or 41 based on measurements.
40Rb Top to bottom in back including collar 32, shoulder 19, arm 25.5, chest 45, coat waist 42.5. May fit 40 or 41 based on measurements.

Please mail all orders and questions to me at [email protected], NOT on this forum.

This offer is good through January 2, 2008.

Regards,

Mack11211


----------



## Danny

I don't think those links are working.


----------



## mack11211

Working on it.


----------



## Untilted

mack, you got all of them from thrift stores huh? or did J.Press send them directly to you?

nice haul. too bad the two 36 coats aren't "36 S".


----------



## mack11211

Listing has been updated with descriptions, measurements, and working links.


----------



## Georgia

More Price Reductions!!! My 'After Christmas Sale':

Seasons Greetings from Georgia...after some very late Spring cleaning, I have quite a few items to offer. I apologize for the big post, but I know these items will find good homes.

1. Fly Fisherman Emblematic tie by Excello Cravats. Perfect condition; *SOLD*

2. Polo by Ralph Lauren Tie - *asking $7 shipped CONUS*
3. Perfect Hermes Tie - *asking $30 shipped CONUS**

* 
3. USA Made Bass Weejuns - One black, one burgundy. Both pairs are 9.5 D, and in excellent shape. *BOTH ARE SOLD.*

4. Bill's Khakis Corduroy M1Ps. Size 34 x 31. Olive color, excellent condition. *Asking $17 shipped.

*https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181865pn7.jpg

5. 2 Lacoste OCBDs. Both are a size 42, they measure 16.5 x 34. They are both in perfect condition. *Asking $25 each shipped CONUS, or $48 for the pair.*

https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181850wu7.jpghttps://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181851ms8.jpg

6. Polo by Ralph Lauren Madras shirt. Perfect shape, size Large. *SOLD*

7. Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 sack suit. Marked a 45 Regular. The measurements are:
_Jacket:_
Pit-to-pit: 46"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 18.5"
Shoulder-to-cuff: 24.5"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 28" (uncuffed with 3" of fabric available)
This is a beautiful suit, it is very well built. *Asking $40 shipped.*

8. Allen Edmonds Fairgate dress oxfords. Size 10.5 D. The uppers are in great shape, and the soles have >75% of their life left. These shoes would look like new after a good shine. *SOLD

* 9. Emblematic Belts ~ The Trout and the Fly belt are size 36 and made by Leatherman LTD. The South Carolina Flag belt is a size 34, and bought from Golden Goodies in Charleston. *Asking $8 for the trout belt. The SC belt and the fly belt have sold.

*10. *BACK ON THE MARKET: *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed Sack - Labeled a size 41 Short. This jacket is really in perfect condition. The measurements are:
_Pit-to-Pit: 21.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 23"
Collar-to-Bottom: 30"_
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS:

*https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181842cn2.jpg11. Ben Silver Dress Shirt. The shirt measures 17 x 33, and has French cuffs. There is a very faint spot just below the third button (I tried to take a picture of it), but it looks like it will come out with a Tide pen. *Asking $18 shipped CONUS:*

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181836np3.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181839ag6.jpg

12. Alden 972 Straight Tip Bluchers. These really hurt to sell...they are a half size too big for me. They are a size 10 B|D, and are Walnut in color. They are in excellent shape, I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. The laces are still stiff!! These retail for $365;* Asking $85 shipped CONUS.

*https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181862ib9.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181863bw6.jpghttps://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181864vw1.jpg

Please PM if interested...

_Edit: Image tags removed. Please try to conserve bandwidth. This is the fourth post these pics are posted on this page.-AlanC_


----------



## Georgia

^^The RL Madras shirt and the black Weejuns have sold. Updated post (and prices) above...Also - the Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed is back on the market...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

*Please read: Guidelines for images in thrift exchange*

Just a friendly holiday reminder.



AlanC said:


> You'll likely notice that I've pulled some image tags from some of the graphics above. I apologize as you've had no advance warning on it, but here are a few guidelines in order to help keep this graphics heavy thread in check.
> 
> 1) Try to keep pictures sized to no more than 800X600. This helps pages load faster and also actually helps you as people can see the photos better without scrolling side to side.
> 
> 2) Try not to include all your photos--especially items already sold--when you quote an item that is for sale, especially when it's already sold. Leaving clickable image urls in the post is certainly fine.
> 
> 3) When something sells, please remove the image tags from the post if it's still within your window of post editing. This isn't a terribly big deal, but it just helps keep things under control a bit.
> 
> Believe me, as a frequent seller I know that photos are the lifeblood of the thread, but just try to use some thought when making and maintaining your posts.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## xragman

*Bean Rubber Mocs*

Back up for sale. Bean Rubber Mocs sized 9. These have the tan leather. Consult your llb catalog for sizing information. $35.00 shipped. These need a good home. I have had them for a couple of years and have had them on maybe 5 or 6 times. The idiot that bought these(me) did not consult the sizing information which is spelled out in the llb catalog. PM me.


----------



## mack11211

Sold as of Fri nite:

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic & colorful TWEED COAT 36 R

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic plaid WOOL SPORT COAT 36 R

NEW $525 J. PRESS classic trad COPPER STRIPE TWEED 40 R

NEW $525 J. PRESS donegal mist STRIPED TWEED COAT 40 R

NEW $425 J. PRESS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40R

I may have more tweeds in 40R...details later today.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm not for a second doubting Mack's measurements, but are his 36R measurements pretty standard for all 36Rs (31" 17" shoulders length etc)? 
On first glance they would appear to fit me much better than the 38Rs I've been wearing (though the chest size is about the same).
I suppose they're not sacks, since the waist is smaller than the chest though.


----------



## randomdude

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm not for a second doubting Mack's measurements, but are his 36R measurements pretty standard for all 36Rs (31" 17" shoulders length etc)?
> On first glance they would appear to fit me much better than the 38Rs I've been wearing (though the chest size is about the same).
> I suppose they're not sacks, since the waist is smaller than the chest though.


Yes, the measurements are definitely non-standard. I was going to buy the 44R blazer but its measurements are very different from average. I assume the non-standard measurements are why he was able to get them at this price!


----------



## djl

*Quoddy boat shoes*

Quoddy boat shoes, size 10.5, narrow-ish width. Worn ~10 times, great shape. Will give them a good cleaning before sending.

$75 shipped CONUS.


----------



## memphisvol

Couple of things from the thrift store recently.
First is Brooks Tweed Black/White or Gray Herringbone marked a 48L
Tag reads BrooksTweed Pure Scottish Shetland and of course made in usa. $30 shipped. 2nd pic shows small snag in the back middle of jacket. PM for measurements
The stiped belt is a NWT trafalgar from a local mens shop. Marked size 30. $7 shipped.
Last leatherman sailboat ribbon belt. Marked a 38. $12 shipped.

https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jayebay056hv9.jpg

https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jayebay057gx6.jpg


----------



## memphisvol

Also picked up 2 pair of vineyard vines 5 pocket cords "rust" color 36x34. They are NWT original $78. $24 shipped.

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jay158sr7.jpg


----------



## Georgia

The Trout Leatherman LTD belt has sold. 

The BB Tweed Sack, the BB Suit, the RL & Hermes ties, the Lacoste OCBDs, The Bill's cords, and the Aldens are still available. Please PM if interested...

I hope everyone is having a good holiday season...


----------



## mack11211

*Three more 40R tweeds*

Dear Folks:

Here are three more tweed coats in a size 40R.

All areUSA-made, Presstige model coats. All are new without tags. Inner labels are marked to prevent return to store but all are unworn and first-quality.

Two are made of the Donegal Mist fabric woven in wool, mohair and cashmere by Magee. The third is an anonymously woven tweed, but is still soft and fine.

All have three button fronts rolling to the second button, three buttons on each sleeve cuff, and single rear vents. All are fully lined.

Measurements are as follows:

Donegal mist #1: Blue and yellow stripes on a gray ground. Top to bottom in back including collar 32.5, shoulder 19, arm 26, chest 44, coat waist 42. 
Donegal mist #2: Light blue and pink stripes on a green and tan ground. Top to bottom in back including collar 32.25, shoulder 19, arm 25.75, chest 44, coat waist 42.
Tweed #3. Brown and tan mix. Top to bottom in back including collar 32.25, shoulder 18.75, arm 26.25, chest 44, coat waist 42.

Pictures of fabrics are here:

https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...e=fromshare&Ux=0&UV=207689842575_748488707503

For a pic of how a coat looks on a dress form, see my tweed listing on the previous page.

All are 100 USD including domestic shipping as above. All terms are as above.

Please email me at [email protected] with purchase requests and inquiries.


----------



## TweedyDon

People looking at this thread might also be interested in the "Bargain Hunters only, please!" thread on this forum, which has links to new clothes for sale at deep discounts by an outfit called Blair.com. I just ordered a new Donegal tweed for $17.98! :icon_smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

TweedyDon said:


> People looking at this thread might also be interested in the "Bargain Hunters only, please!" thread on this forum, which has links to new clothes for sale at deep discounts by an outfit called Blair.com. I just ordered a new Donegal tweed for $17.98! :icon_smile:


Please read my post in the Bargain Hunters thread before purchasing from Blair.


----------



## TweedyDon

Looks like I might have been too hasty there... Still, I'll post a report once I receive the jacket I ordered.


----------



## cgc

mack11211 said:


> Pictures of fabrics are here:
> 
> https://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareL...e=fromshare&Ux=0&UV=207689842575_748488707503


I'm tempted to have a coffee mug made of the pic of all three tweeds stacked up.


----------



## videocrew

*Brooks Navy Sack*

I've got a Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer in a 48R. It has patch/flap pockets and natural shoulders. It appears to be from the Brooksgate line, but I don't know enough about that to venture a guess as to the age. The condition is impeccable. Measurements are as follows (from the eBay auction from which I purchased it):
Waist 50"
Sleeves 36"
Shoulders 19.5" across 
Chest 48" around

I should note, it fits smaller than a 48 IMO. I would put it at about a 46, as I know Brooks other 48's fit me well. I'll work on getting a picture (I'm not much of a digital camera afficionado).

Price: $49 shipped in the CONUS (exactly what I paid for it). Beats the heck out of the $528 that they charge for a sack blazer now.


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone should really jump on that sack blazer!


----------



## tonylumpkin

videocrew said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer in a 48R. It has patch/flap pockets and natural shoulders. It appears to be from the Brooksgate line, but I don't know enough about that to venture a guess as to the age. The condition is impeccable. Measurements are as follows (from the eBay auction from which I purchased it):
> Waist 50"
> Sleeves 36"
> Shoulders 19.5" across
> Chest 48" around
> 
> I should note, it fits smaller than a 48 IMO. I would put it at about a 46, as I know Brooks other 48's fit me well. I'll work on getting a picture (I'm not much of a digital camera afficionado).
> 
> Price: $49 shipped in the CONUS (exactly what I paid for it). Beats the heck out of the $528 that they charge for a sack blazer now.


Could you post a picture or two, please?


----------



## videocrew

tonylumpkin said:


> Could you post a picture or two, please?


Sure, I have one possible sale pending, and if it falls through I'll find my fiancee's digital camera and try to figure this nonsense out.


----------



## mack11211

cgc said:


> I'm tempted to have a coffee mug made of the pic of all three tweeds stacked up.


Ha!

Sale notes:

Green Tweed 40 S is on hold pending payment.

In the last lot of three 40R tweeds, Donegal Mist #1 and Tweed #3 have sold.


----------



## Georgia

*Some good stuff...*

A few items for sale:

1. Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed Sack - Labeled a size 41 Short. This jacket is really in perfect condition. The measurements are:
_Pit-to-Pit: 21.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 23"
Collar-to-Bottom: 30"_
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS:

Details: 
*_https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181842cn2.jpg_

2. Alden 972 Straight Tip Bluchers. These really hurt to sell...they are a half size too big for me. They are a size 10 B|D, and are Walnut in color. They are in excellent shape, I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. The laces are still stiff!! These retail for $365;* SOLD*
*Details:*
_https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181862ib9.jpg
https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181863bw6.jpg
https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181864vw1.jpg

_3. 2 Brooks Brothers Oxford Shirts. Both are very crisp white, and are in perfect shape. They are both size 16 1/2 x 32/33. *SOLD

*4. Allen Edmonds McNeil Shell Cordovan longwings. These are in great shape - I would rate the uppers an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. The are a size 13 narrow (AA). *Asking $80 shipped CONUS:*

*Details:*
_

_
Please PM if interested...


----------



## TradTeacher

For your consideration...

BB Shetland Sweater--Burnt Orange
Size M--NWOT

I removed the tags from this sweater but never wore it. Also, I need a size S in BB shetlands. Beautiful sweater for *$25 shipped.*
=====================================================

(2) BB Lambswool V-Neck Sweaters
Size M (both)--one NWT and one NWOT

The NWT is a Butter Yellow color (see Tilt's in the WAYW thread) and the NWOT is a Navy/Light Blue melange. I removed the tags from the melange sweater before realizing my need for a size small. GRRRR!
*$25 each, shipped.*
=====================================================

Hiltl Charcoal w/ Orange and Lighter Gray stripe Flannel Trouser
Size 34x38 Unhemmed
*NWT*

These are the pants that our own Squire raves about on many a thread. The retail tag attached to these has the price at $250. The are so, so beautiful. *$60 shipped.*
=====================================================

Polo Ralph Lauren Gray Flannel Trousers
Size 33x32 hemmed

A good entry-level flannel trouser that are wool blend but are made with Italian fabric. Now's the time to wear these! *$25 shipped.*

As always, PM me with questions and picture requests (please provide an email address). Thanks for browsing. I'll be posting more items in the coming days.

TT:teacha:


----------



## JordanW

Georgia said:


> A few items for sale:
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed Sack - Labeled a size 41 Short. This jacket is really in perfect condition. The measurements are:
> _Pit-to-Pit: 21.5"
> Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18"
> Shoulder-to-Cuff: 23"
> Collar-to-Bottom: 30"_
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS:
> 
> Details:
> *_https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181842cn2.jpg_
> 
> 2. Alden 972 Straight Tip Bluchers. These really hurt to sell...they are a half size too big for me. They are a size 10 B|D, and are Walnut in color. They are in excellent shape, I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. The laces are still stiff!! These retail for $365;* Asking $85 shipped CONUS.*


Georgia,

Do you recall my PM regarding this jacket?


----------



## Georgia

Sure do...didn't know if you'd still be interested after the original post fell through. Check your Private Messages...


----------



## brozek

The tie on the right is sold, but the other two are available for $10/ea or $15/both (including shipping).



brozek said:


> In the spirit of this being a thrift store "exchange", I'm willing to sell these made-in-the-US Brooks Brothers Makers ties, but I'd rather trade them for either repp ties or a 16x35 ocbd from BB/J.Press/Andover. If I sell them, I'd probably ask around $10/ea or $25/all.


----------



## Georgia

^^The Aldens and the BB Oxfords have been spoken for. The Allen Edmonds Shell Cordovans and the BB Sack Herringbone tweed are still available.


----------



## videocrew

The Brooks sack blazer is sold, shipping it out tomorrow. If only real estate sold this easily...


----------



## Doctor Damage

*AE Hanover: burgundy calf, size 11D...*

One (1) pair of AE "Hanover" penny loafers in burgundy calfskin, size 11D. Note that the leather is NOT the super-shiny brush-off but rather a muted soft calf (very nice). The toe is slightly square but be assured you will not notice. The sole is leather (NO rubber inserts) and the insole/sock liner is fully padded the entire length of the shoes. The photo below is from the internet but shows the shoes accurately. These shoes are brand-new retail, with absolutely no flaws or wear.

I am offering these free/_gratis_ to the first serious personal message, shipped to Canada or continental US, via regular mail. Please make sure of your size (I wear an 11D in most shoes, although 10.5E in the AE "Walden").

DocD


----------



## TweedyDon

That's *incredibly* generous of the good Doctor... had I not already benefitted from the similar generosity of tonylumpkin (who picked up some wonderful AE PAs for me at his local thrift store) I'd be PM'ing harder than redwood!


----------



## wnh

If those were half a size larger, I'd be swooning.


----------



## Asterix

Very generous of you Doc. Damage.


----------



## mcarthur

Doctor Damage said:


> One (1) pair of AE "Hanover" penny loafers in burgundy calfskin, size 11D. Note that the leather is NOT the super-shiny brush-off but rather a muted soft calf (very nice). The toe is slightly square but be assured you will not notice. The sole is leather (NO rubber inserts) and the insole/sock liner is fully padded the entire length of the shoes. The photo below is from the internet but shows the shoes accurately. These shoes are brand-new retail, with absolutely no flaws or wear.
> 
> I am offering these free/_gratis_ to the first serious personal message, shipped to Canada or continental US, via regular mail. Please make sure of your size (I wear an 11D in most shoes, although 10.5E in the AE "Walden").
> 
> DocD


Congratulations on your offer


----------



## TradTeacher

Alright, I know this doesn't exactly fit "The Curriculum", but it's a beautiful item that someone may want...

Southwick Navy Blue Blazer
42R (Tagged Size)/Measurements: 23" Chest, 31.5" Length, 24.25" Sleeve
Canvassed (definitely half, but I believe it is full)
3 Button Darted/Brown Horn Buttons

I've been wearing this blazer for about 4 years now. It was a hand-me-down from a friend. It was tailored here in Knoxville by M.S. McClellan (an Esquire Magazine Gold Standard Men's Store) and is truly a beautiful blazer. I have taken excellent care of it, but now that I have a new Brooks Brothers blazer, I no longer have a need for this one. This would make a great starter blazer for a younger member or for anyone looking to add another blazer into the rotation, particularly a Canvassed one. I'd let it go for *$60 shipped*, but I'd consider taking your best offer.

TT:teacha:


----------



## TradTeacher

A few more items...

Polo Ralph Lauren Light Flannel Tattersal
*3 BD Collar* (3rd Button on collar back)
*Flap Pocket* and *No Logo*
Color: Cream base with Burgundy, Olive, Med. Brown and Camel Windowpane
Size *M*

This is a shirt from this year's fall collection. I only wore it once. It is cotton flannel but it is not a heavy flannel. It is extremely light. The retail price was $89.50. Get it here for *$20 shipped.*
=======================================================

(2) Lands' End BD Shirts

The first is a mini-Tartan from last year. It is a size *M* and features a Tartan colorway of Navy, Light Blue, Red, and Yellow. It is (I believe) a Broadcloth, though it could be Pinpoint. It is a MUST IRON shirt. I wore it last fall, probably less than 15 times. *$15 shipped.*

The second is a NWT (and, New In Bag) Tattersal from this fall's collection. It is a MUST IRON Supima Pinpoint Oxford BD and exact sized at *15/32*. It's colorway is a Cream base with Med. Blue, Chocolate Brown, and Orange tattersal check. *$15 shipped.*

*If you want both together, I'll go $25 for the pair.*

PM for info/pics (include an email address). Thanks, guys.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Connemara

*Brooks Bros. Madras shirt...the REAL deal (small)*

This is simply an awesome shirt. Brooks Brothers madras, longsleeve, made in India. I mean, come on, if it's from India then you know that this is "the real deal". It is a well constructed shirt.

The sizing is nice, not blousy at all. Marked size is Small.

Measurements:

Chest: 20.5"

I think the pics speak for themselves. If you want it, shirt is *$20 + $8 for Priority Shipping*. I think that's fair, but please tell me if you think otherwise. Thanks guys!

P.S. Sorry about the scratched-up coffee table!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Inre the AE Hanover shoes: a few members have expressed interest so I now have a list and will contact the first person on the list to see if they are still interested, if not then the second, etc. Bear with me...I work slowly these days but you _will_ hear from me.

DocD


----------



## Connemara

Shirt sold to my fellow small-sized Trad untilted.


----------



## TradTeacher

LE Tattersal has *SOLD*, pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TT- did you get my PM?


----------



## brozek

***All sold - thanks!***

One tie is sold, but I decided against keeping the tree-themed tie pictured below. I'd sell these three for $8/each or $21/all, including shipping. I''m also still interested in trading for repp ties, even 2:1 or 3:1 if you have something good.


----------



## Acacian

*Peacoat and 30W Brooks Brothers wool pants*

Alright, I have 2 items here.

The first is a Black *Size 38 *peacoat from Schott NYC, the maker of these classic peacoats for 50+ years. This is the 740N model "Classic 32 oz. Melton Wool Naval Pea Coat". In excellent shape. I wear a Medium and this fits me perfectly. This is is heavy, so I'm asking *$50* for this, shipped within the USA (it currently sells for $200 on the Schott NYC website).

 https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoatlabeldt7.jpg
https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoat1he4.jpg
https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoatcloseir8.jpg

The second item is a pair of brand new *pleated* Brooks Brothers 100% wool dress pants (made in USA). The *waist is 30"*, and they are *unhemmed *with an inseam of about 37".

I did find a few minor fabric flaws on the inside of the left leg (see picture), but they are fairly unnoticeable.

In a couple of the pictures, the fabric looks almost olive, but that was just due to the flash. They're definitely medium brown. Price for these is *$15 *including shipping within the continental USA.
https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookspantswaistdn8.jpg
https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02673yx5.jpg
https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookslabelag0.jpg
https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02675co3.jpg

https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookspantstopsi4.jpg

Please PM me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## mack11211

*J PRESS tweed sale extended*

I am extending my J. Press tweed sale to Saturday.

Please email at [email protected] with any inquiries or purchase orders.


----------



## TradTeacher

Still for sale:
BB Burnt Orange Shetland-Sz. M
BB Yellow Lambswool V-Neck-Sz. M
BB Navy/Light Blue Marled Lambswool V-Neck-Sz. M
PRL Gray Flannel Trousers-Sz. 33/32 (alterable waistband)
Hiltl Charcoal w/ Gray, Orange Flannel Trousers-NWT-34xunhemmed
LE Tartan BD-Sz. M
PRL Light Flannel 3BD Tattersal w/ Flap Pocket-Sz. M
Southwick Canvassed Navy Blazer-3 Btn. Darted-42R

Also, I'm now selling a pair of old Bass Weejuns--the Made in Wilton, Maine variety--that have barely any wear on them at all. The soles have minimal scuffing. They are a size 9.5 D and, compared to that recent eBay auction, are a steal at *$25 shipped.*

PM for info/pics.

TT:teacha:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*FS Prices Reduced: 46R Orvis Sack, Grosgrain Braces, 10D Weejuns, Oxxford Jacket*

These items are still for sale and now at reduced prices. Links to the original post with information and pictures follows each item. Please feel free to PM me with any questions. I will consider reasonable offers.

1) A *Harris Tweed* sack jacket by *Orvis* marked 46R. I'm now asking $50 shipped conus. Also, a pair of unlabeled *grosgrain braces*. The braces remain $17.50 shipped conus
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=677553&postcount=1634

2) A *Deansgate* striped herringbone sack jacket by the *Yale Co-op* 45R. Now asking $50 shipped conus. PLEASE NOTE: the original thread says that the herringbone is sold, however the buyer changed his mind and switched to the houndstooth.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=674732&postcount=1608

3) Someone has been missing a couple of bargains on these two items. A *Merino/Cashmere* blend two button *OXXFORD* Gibbons jacket 42L. Now asking $90 shipped conus. Also, a *CHIPP one button peak lapel tuxed*o with grosgrain trim. It is a 38R and I'm now asking $80 shipped conus.
A note on this tux: the pants were let out with an insert at the rear seam. This brings them to a 37 1/2" waist, rather out of proportion to the jacket. Bear in mind that this insert can easily be removed and the waist returned to its original 32 or 33 inches.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=667887&postcount=1507

4) Three pair of shoes. Black *Bass Weejuns* 10D, brown *Alden* medallion cap toes 11D and virtually new USA made kiltie/tasseled *Cole Haans* 8D. Now asking $30 for the Weejuns, $65 for the Aldens and $45 for the Cole Haans. All prices are shipped conus.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=671336&postcount=1532


----------



## TMMKC

*11D Gucci Bit Loafers for Sale*

I am selling a pair of "classic" black Gucci bit loafers, size 11D. I bought them off eBay a month or so ago but they don't fit. The original seller offered to let me return them for relisting but I thought I'd put them out on AAAC first to see if there's any interest. Here are some details....

*I normally wear an 11D but my toes are literally pushing the ends of the shoes (without socks!). *This style must run short, so I imagine they would be perfect for a 10 or, possibly, a 10 1/2.*

*The leather and uppers are in great shape with some slight wear on the heel and sole. There's a lot of good wear left in these shoes.

*The original purchase price was around $75 but I will sell them to a lucky AAAC buyer for $65 (shipping included).

*PM me if interested or if you have questions. Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those Gucci loafers are certainly worth buying by someone here. The uppers are in great condition (often they have wear on the toes as people kick stuff), although I would immediately get thin rubber put on the soles rather than re-soling them. The design is more classic than the current model _and_ they have the gold horsebits.

DocD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wow, great deal on those loafers.
I hadn't heard that they run short, are you an 11d in everything else?


----------



## TMMKC

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Wow, great deal on those loafers.
> I hadn't heard that they run short, are you an 11d in everything else?


Yes...pretty much. My running shoes are 11 1/2s (a pair may be a 12...need to check). I probably have one or two larger-sized boots or casual shoes in my wardrobe, but 11D (sometimes 11C) is the norm.

I was a little surprised too...if only because the Guccis fit me well in the instep and heel. I sometimes have a hard time with loafers, but it's normally because I have a narrow heel...length is rarely an issue.


----------



## TradTeacher

PRL Tattersal is *SOLD*, pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Connemara

*Brooks Brothers tweed sack, 41/42 R/L*

Here is a very nice, very Trad Brooks sack. It's from their older high-quality 346 line (a lot of their sack coats were produced with the 346 label) and is in absolutely perfect condition.

The fabric is a goorgeous light to midweight brown/orange tweed. The coat has flapped patch pockets, is single vented, 3-roll-2 button configuration as is the norm with sacks. Quarter lined.

Measurements:

Shoulders: 19" (almost zero padding)
Length (bottom of collar down): 32.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Chest: 22.5" (armpit to armpit, unstretched)

I'm not going to say anything else because I think the pictures really speak for themselves.

Price is *$50 + $8.95 for Priority Shipping*.

*NOTE*: In the first pic, it looks like there's a pull or something below the right pocket flap. Not sure why it's showing up like that...there is nothing wrong with that area of the coat; I threw in a pic to show you.


----------



## vwguy

Those Gucci bit loafers are very nice, but they'd be a bit too big for me 

Brian


----------



## Bob_Brooks

*J Crew Loafers*

I am offering up a pair of J Crew Loafers, they are size 11.5 but fit more like an 11. I bought them off E-Bay and they do not fit me. The shoes have never been worn except to try them on. There is no wear on the souls. JCrew sold these shoes for over $100. I just want to get something out of them. I think I paid $40.

I will sell and ship for $30

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000037bo3.jpg


----------



## TMMKC

TMMKC said:


> I am selling a pair of "classic" black Gucci bit loafers, size 11D. I bought them off eBay a month or so ago but they don't fit. The original seller offered to let me return them for relisting but I thought I'd put them out on AAAC first to see if there's any interest. Here are some details....
> 
> *I normally wear an 11D but my toes are literally pushing the ends of the shoes (without socks!). *This style must run short, so I imagine they would be perfect for a 10 or, possibly, a 10 1/2.*
> 
> *The leather and uppers are in great shape with some slight wear on the heel and sole. There's a lot of good wear left in these shoes.
> 
> *The original purchase price was around $75 but I will sell them to a lucky AAAC buyer for $65 (shipping included).
> 
> *PM me if interested or if you have questions. Thanks.


The Gucci loafers are sold (pending payment).


----------



## M. Charles

*Mint condition 40R J. Press 3/2 sack flannel suit in grey*

*Mint condition 40R J. Press 3/2 sack flannel suit in grey*

I bought it in new condition and only wore it once. Absolutely flawless 
condition. It's their top of the line kit -- canvassed with no glue that I can see. Measurements below. Asking $245 shipped.

waist (with about 1.5" to let out) 35"
length of trousers (at least an inch to let out) 32.5"
shoulders 18.5"
length: 30.5" from bottom of collar
sleeve: approx 24.5" with at least 2" to let out

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## OscarTheWild

*NIB Alden 10.5 captoes for exchange/trade*

Hello,

I have a pair of NIB (not Alden box but still new) Alden 10.5 captoes for exchange/trade that I believe look like this. I can post photos.

https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...m_6_EYELET_CAP_TOE_BLUCHER_CALFSKIN&rpro=2837
Photo from the shoemart

I would like to exchange them for a pair in 9.5 NIB Aldens. Anyone have a pair that is too small for them?

Thanks


----------



## charlesg

Hello everybody. 

I guess I would be classified as a lurker on this board. There was no reason for me to 
post before because I don't fit into the Ivy League look. But I do aspire to dress more traditional 
or Ivy League-ish so I enjoy reading and looking at everyones posts on this board. 
It's an incredible reference. 

I would like to offer a few RL shirts for sale. I know you don't know me yet but I have 100% feedback 
on ebay under the name diamond2turf. Please let me know what I can do within reason to ease any doubts 
about my intentions.

All these shirts have just been professionally washed and pressed, no starch. Pictures of the shirts that 
require them will be up soon.

I'm asking $15 each, shipped to the 48.

RL Polo Golf Westerton 2 Ply shirt. Spread collar. White herringbone fabric. Polo Golf buttons. Large.
RL OCBD. White. 16 x 34-35. No Fraying. Multi colored pony.
RL Curham club collar. White/black/purple striped broadcloth. 16 x 34. The fifth button down is cracked.
RL pink/white houndstooth broadcloth BD. Green pony. Large. 

Thank you for your time and feedback in advance.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

*LLB Norwegian Sweater*

LL Bean Norwegian Sweater, the tag has been removed but the measurements are:

pit to pit - 20"
shoulders - 15.5"
sleeve - 27"
length - 26"

No flaws - stains, rips, holes, etc.

Asking $20 shipped CONUS.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/Picture002.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/Picture001.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Friar- PM sent.


----------



## Connemara

Price drop on this. Now *$43 + shipping*.



Connemara said:


> Here is a very nice, very Trad Brooks sack. It's from their older high-quality 346 line (a lot of their sack coats were produced with the 346 label) and is in absolutely perfect condition.
> 
> The fabric is a goorgeous light to midweight brown/orange tweed. The coat has flapped patch pockets, is single vented, 3-roll-2 button configuration as is the norm with sacks. Quarter lined.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 19" (almost zero padding)
> Length (bottom of collar down): 32.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 22.5" (armpit to armpit, unstretched)
> 
> I'm not going to say anything else because I think the pictures really speak for themselves.
> 
> Price is *$50 + $8.95 for Priority Shipping*.
> 
> *NOTE*: In the first pic, it looks like there's a pull or something below the right pocket flap. Not sure why it's showing up like that...there is nothing wrong with that area of the coat; I threw in a pic to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg224/mpatrickpawlows/FORSALE681363537.jpg
> 
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg224/mpatrickpawlows/FORSALE681363539.jpg
> 
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg224/mpatrickpawlows/FORSALE681363540.jpg
> 
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg224/mpatrickpawlows/FORSALE681363541.jpg


_Edit: Image tags removed within quote in the interests of thread/bandwidth streamlining. --AlanC_


----------



## brozek

ProvidenceFriar said:


> LL Bean Norwegian Sweater, the tag has been removed but the measurements are:
> 
> pit to pit - 20"
> shoulders - 15.5"
> sleeve - 27"
> length - 26"
> 
> No flaws - stains, rips, holes, etc.
> 
> Asking $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/Picture002.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/Picture001.jpg


If anyone else has a medium or large Bean sweater, I missed out on ProvidenceFriar's by just a few minutes!


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Reduced to $215 shipped.*



M. Charles said:


> *Mint condition 40R J. Press 3/2 sack flannel suit in grey*
> 
> I bought it in new condition and only wore it once. Absolutely flawless
> condition. It's their top of the line kit -- canvassed with no glue that I can see. Measurements below. Asking $245 shipped.
> 
> waist (with about 1.5" to let out) 35"
> length of trousers (at least an inch to let out) 32.5"
> shoulders 18.5"
> length: 30.5" from bottom of collar
> sleeve: approx 24.5" with at least 2" to let out
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## Georgia

Some nice footwear for sale:

1. *Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenue cap toe oxfords.* These shoes are in excellent shape. They could use a good polish, and they would look like new. I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles a 8 out of 10. They are a size 10 C. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS:*

*Details:*

2. *Florsheim Imperial Kenmore Shell Cordovan longwings*. These are in great shape - I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles a 7 out of 10. They are a size 8 D. *Asking $65 shipped CONUS:*

*Details:*

3. *Allen Edmonds McNeil Shell Cordovan longwings.* These are in great excellent shape - the shell cordovan looks very rich. I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. The are a size 13 narrow (AA). *Asking $65 shipped CONUS:*

*Details:*
_

_
Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Sack Tweed Jacket 38R*

This is a Brooks Brothers tweed sack jacket...3 button roll to 2, patch pockets, natural shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20 1/2", sleeve 24 (about 2 1/2" turned under), length 29 1/2" and shoulders 17 1/2".
Asking $50 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
MIDDLE THUMBNAIL BEST REPRESENTS COLOR...CLICK TO ENLARGE
https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsackrj7.jpghttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsack3je5.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsack4oe9.jpg
*THE ITEMS BELOW ARE ALL STILL AVAILABLE*



tonylumpkin said:


> These items are still for sale and now at reduced prices. Links to the original post with information and pictures follows each item. Please feel free to PM me with any questions. I will consider reasonable offers.
> 
> 1) A *Harris Tweed* sack jacket by *Orvis* marked 46R. I'm now asking $50 shipped conus. Also, a pair of unlabeled *grosgrain braces*. The braces remain $17.50 shipped conus
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=677553&postcount=1634
> 
> 2) A *Deansgate* striped herringbone sack jacket by the *Yale Co-op* 45R. Now asking $50 shipped conus. PLEASE NOTE: the original thread says that the herringbone is sold, however the buyer changed his mind and switched to the houndstooth.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=674732&postcount=1608
> 
> 3) Someone has been missing a couple of bargains on these two items. A *Merino/Cashmere* blend two button *OXXFORD* Gibbons jacket 42L. Now asking $90 shipped conus. Also, a *CHIPP one button peak lapel tuxed*o with grosgrain trim. It is a 38R and I'm now asking $80 shipped conus.
> A note on this tux: the pants were let out with an insert at the rear seam. This brings them to a 37 1/2" waist, rather out of proportion to the jacket. Bear in mind that this insert can easily be removed and the waist returned to its original 32 or 33 inches.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=667887&postcount=1507
> 
> 4) Three pair of shoes. Black *Bass Weejuns* 10D, brown *Alden* medallion cap toes 11D and virtually new USA made kiltie/tasseled *Cole Haans* 8D. Now asking $30 for the Weejuns, $65 for the Aldens and $45 for the Cole Haans. All prices are shipped conus.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=671336&postcount=1532


----------



## charlesg

*shirts from my previous post.*

Here are the pictures of the shirts I have for sale. I can't seem to edit that post so I've added them here. I assume everyone knows what a polo ocbd looks like so I haven't bothered uploading it.


----------



## Markus

*3 Pair of Cordovan Shoes on Ebay*

Disclosure: I am the seller:

Florsheim Imperial longwings, size 7.5 D, very similar to Alden 975. Really gorgeous shoes.

Alden for Brooks Brothers perforated captoes in size 8 D

NIB, never worn Alden for Brooks Brothers penny loafers, size 10.5 C (a hard to find size)


----------



## Georgia

^^The Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan (8) and the AE 5th Ave (10) have sold. The Allen Edmonds McNeil Shell Cordovan longwings (size 13 N) are still available.


----------



## Acacian

Price reductions! Pea coat is now *$40* and pants are *$10* - both include shipping to US locations.



Acacian said:


> Alright, I have 2 items here.
> 
> The first is a Black *Size 38 *peacoat from Schott NYC, the maker of these classic peacoats for 50+ years. This is the 740N model "Classic 32 oz. Melton Wool Naval Pea Coat". In excellent shape. I wear a Medium and this fits me perfectly. This is is heavy, so I'm asking *$40* (down from $50) for this, shipped within the USA (it currently sells for $200 on the Schott NYC website).
> 
> https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoatlabeldt7.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoatcloseir8.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoat1he4.jpg
> 
> The second item is a pair of brand new *pleated* Brooks Brothers 100% wool dress pants (made in USA). The *waist is 30"*, and they are *unhemmed *with an inseam of about 37".
> 
> I did find a few minor fabric flaws on the inside of the left leg (see picture), but they are fairly unnoticeable.
> 
> In a couple of the pictures, the fabric looks almost olive, but that was just due to the flash. They're definitely medium brown. Price for these is *$10 *(down from $15) including shipping within the continental USA.
> https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookspantswaistdn8.jpghttps://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02673yx5.jpghttps://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02675co3.jpg
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookslabelag0.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookspantstopsi4.jpg
> Please PM me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

Schott outerwear is *superb*--someone really should jump on this coat!


----------



## Topsider

TweedyDon said:


> Schott outerwear is *superb*--someone really should jump on this coat!


I would, but it's been twenty-five years since I could wear a size 38!


----------



## Acacian

The odd thing with the pea coat is that I have a 41" chest yet the "size 38" pea coat fits perfectly.

If I was to try on a size 38 blazer, I wouldn't be able to move without tearing it or looking absurd at the least.

The pea coat truly fits like a Size Medium. Of course, I also tend to *not *wear a lot of bulky clothes underneath it (like a woolen suit) so that helps.


----------



## Georgia

Price Drop:



Georgia said:


> Some nice footwear for sale:
> 
> 3. *Allen Edmonds McNeil Shell Cordovan longwings.* These are in great excellent shape - the shell cordovan looks very rich. I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. The are a size 13 narrow (AA). *Asking $50 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> *Details:*
> _
> 
> _
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

tonylumpkin said:


> This is a Brooks Brothers tweed sack jacket...3 button roll to 2, patch pockets, natural shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20 1/2", sleeve 24 (about 2 1/2" turned under), length 29 1/2" and shoulders 17 1/2".
> Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> https://img293.imageshack.us/img293/4995/bbsack2tp4.jpg[/[/QUOTE]
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS JACKET [B]SOLD[/B]


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Virtually New Walk-Over Dirty Bucks 12C/NWT Brooks Brothers Brown Belt 34*

Vintage Walk-Over Dirty Bucks size 12C (lady bug and shoe trees not included). No serious marks or scuffs, they look as though they may only have been worn 2 or 3 times. Asking $85 OBO shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.
https://imageshack.us
https://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo2co0.jpghttps://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo3nf1.jpghttps://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo4rr0.jpghttps://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo5kb6.jpg

Also a NWT Brooks Brothers Brown belt size 34. The belt is 1" wide. The least expensive Brooks belt on clearance at their website is $34. Asking $20 OBO shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.
https://imageshack.us
https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=34bbxn5.jpg



tonylumpkin said:


> These items are still for sale and now at reduced prices. Links to the original post with information and pictures follows each item. Please feel free to PM me with any questions. I will consider reasonable offers.
> 
> 1) A *Harris Tweed* sack jacket by *Orvis* marked 46R. I'm now asking $50 shipped conus. Also, a pair of unlabeled *grosgrain braces*. The braces remain $17.50 shipped conus
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=677553&postcount=1634
> 
> 2) A *Deansgate* striped herringbone sack jacket by the *Yale Co-op* 45R. Now asking $50 shipped conus. PLEASE NOTE: the original thread says that the herringbone is sold, however the buyer changed his mind and switched to the houndstooth.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=674732&postcount=1608
> 
> 3) Someone has been missing a couple of bargains on these two items. A *Merino/Cashmere* blend two button *OXXFORD* Gibbons jacket 42L. Now asking $90 shipped conus. Also, a *CHIPP one button peak lapel tuxed*o with grosgrain trim. It is a 38R and I'm now asking $80 shipped conus.
> A note on this tux: the pants were let out with an insert at the rear seam. This brings them to a 37 1/2" waist, rather out of proportion to the jacket. Bear in mind that this insert can easily be removed and the waist returned to its original 32 or 33 inches.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=667887&postcount=1507
> 
> 4) Three pair of shoes. Black *Bass Weejuns* 10D, brown *Alden* medallion cap toes 11D and virtually new USA made kiltie/tasseled *Cole Haans* 8D. Now asking $30 for the Weejuns, $65 for the Aldens and $45 for the Cole Haans. All prices are shipped conus.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=671336&postcount=1532


----------



## Georgia

Got a couple pairs of Bill's Khakis available:

1.  *Bill's Khakis M2P Pants: *Perfect shape, marked size 36. Actual measurements are 35" waist, 30" inseam, 40.75" outseam. *SOLD*

2.  *Bill's Khakis Corduroy M1Ps.* Size 34 x 31. Olive color, excellent condition. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS.*

Details:

Please PM if interested...


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Still for sale:
> BB Burnt Orange Shetland-Sz. M
> BB Yellow Lambswool V-Neck-Sz. M
> BB Navy/Light Blue Marled Lambswool V-Neck-Sz. M
> PRL Gray Flannel Trousers-Sz. 33/32 (alterable waistband)
> Hiltl Charcoal w/ Gray, Orange Flannel Trousers-NWT-34xunhemmed
> LE Tartan BD-Sz. M
> PRL Light Flannel 3BD Tattersal w/ Flap Pocket-Sz. M
> Southwick Canvassed Navy Blazer-3 Btn. Darted-42R
> 
> Also, I'm now selling a pair of old Bass Weejuns--the Made in Wilton, Maine variety--that have barely any wear on them at all. The soles have minimal scuffing. They are a size 9.5 D and, compared to that recent eBay auction, are a steal at *$25 shipped.*
> 
> PM for info/pics.
> 
> TT:teacha:


Price reductions:

BB Shetland and both Lambswool V-Necks...*$20 shipped or 2/$30*
PRL Flannel Trousers...*$15 shipped*
Hiltl Flannel Trousers...*$40 shipped*
LE Tartan BD...*$10 shipped*
Southwick 3BTN Canvassed Darted Blazer...*$50 shipped*
Bass Weejuns (Wilton, Maine made)...*$20 shipped*

I am now also selling *5 pair* of Bills Khakis standard cotton twill chinos. Each pair is a tagged size 35 waist, model M2 (flat front) and hemmed. Pairs are as follows:

Canvas Cotton in Khaki; 31.25" inseam; 1.5" to let out
Twill in Stone; 31.25" inseam; 3.25" to let out
Twill in Khaki; 31.5" inseam; 1.5" to let out (these have a spot on the seat)
Twill in British Khaki; 31.25" inseam; 1.5" to let out
Twill in Mushroom (Olive/Brown); 31.25" inseam; 1.5" to let out
I'm looking to get *$25/pair *but will discount for anyone wanting to purchase multiple pairs.

For any item above, PM me (w/ an email address) for pics/additional info. Help me get my first pair of shell cordovan shoes (Alden 990s, for those curious)...

Thanks, guys.

TT:teacha:


----------



## TradTeacher

Bills Canvas chinos and British Khaki Twills are *SOLD *pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Grayland

*Hitl Pants*

Trad Teacher,
Could I see a picture of the Hitl pants you have for sale (or is there is link to a website where I could see them?)


----------



## brozek

Ralph Lauren Polo cricket sweater in a nice mix of natural fibers, still new with RL tag. Retail price is $185, but I'll let it go for $50 shipped. PM me for payment info, and I can ship really quickly. 

Size: Medium
21" armpit-to-armpit
25" neck hem to waistband
34" center of back to cuff
55% cotton, 32% wool, 13% linen


----------



## Georgia

^^The Bill's khaki M2Ps have sold. The green Bill's cords (34x31) and the AE McNeils in shell cordovan (sz. 13 N) are still available. Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price Cut Walk-Over Dirty Bucks*

Price cut to $70 shipped CONUS on the Walk-Over Dirty Bucks listed above.

Brooks Brothers Belt *SOLD*


----------



## brozek

^^^The Polo cricket sweater is *sold*, but I have a white 16x35 Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD and brown-striped medium J.Crew oxford that I'm looking for $15 apiece (including shipping) for.

* **SOLD*** Brooks Brothers Makers white OCBD, 16x35, 100% cotton, Made in USA, 24" armpit-to-armpit.

J.Crew casual oxford, small brown stripes, Medium (15-15.5), 100% cotton, 34.5" sleeve, 22" armpit-to-armpit. **And since I'm going to the post office to ship the OCBD this afternoon, if you buy & pay for this shirt before 12:00 CST, I can ship it today.**


----------



## Patrick06790

*Weejuns 9D.* I despair of ever finding a pair of that fit. These are almost new. Outer sole is 11 3/8" x 4" at widest point. $40 shipped CONUS. PM please. *SOLD*

*Royal Tweed 9?*. Made by Cheaney, according to the stamp. (I thought this was a line of Church's. Oh, it was. Never mind.) Anyway they are too small in the toebox for my claustrophobic tootsies. The outer sole numbers are 12" x 4 3/8"; the inside is only about 11" long, however, and they are definitely too tight on me (9.5C in an AE Park Ave). Whatever. Good project shoe for someone. Buy them and experiment for a mere $25 shipped CONUS. PM please.


----------



## TradTeacher

Bills Twills in Khaki are *SOLD* pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## xragman

*Free shirts........*

I am willing to give to the first person who PM's me some custom made shirts that I got about 40 pounds ago. They are roughly a 15-151/4 neck with a 34-35 sleeve. They will require a brass stud at the neck and all are french cuff. Two gingham checks, one red and one purple, two blue end on end, a blue bengal stripe, and maybe a white broadcloth with spread collar. I will send these to the first person to PM me. I only want the cost of shipping. These are free shirts! If you ask questions about them, you will be disqualified, as I will consider you to be a free watermelon thumper. I still have the Bean mocs in a 9M if anyone is interested. $35 bucks for those shipped.


----------



## Mujib

Oops - "shirts still available?" is a question!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden Dark Oak LHS 11 1/2 A/C*

I had really hoped to keep these for myself but they are just a bit to tight for my D width feet. Uppers, soles and heels all at least 9 out of 10. I'm really unsure of the color as I can't find it in any online catalogues, but it is somewhat darker than it appears in the pictures. Asking $85 OBO shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs2qo1.jpghttps://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs3ad7.jpghttps://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs7tk7.jpghttps://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs5me1.jpghttps://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs6nu1.jpg


----------



## brozek

I realize mid-January is a less than ideal time of the year to be selling linen shirts, but someone in a warmer climate should pick these up and get some use out of them (or someone else from the upper Midwest should store them until June). They're both Ben Silver, size 18x36, with french cuffs. They both measure 26" armpit-to-armpit and 32" neck-hem-to-waist. I'd like $25 apiece for them (including shipping), but it would be easier for me if someone bought both for $40. My paypal is [email protected] and I can ship as early as tomorrow morning.

**The Ben Silver shirts are sold (and shipped) now, but if anyone who wears an 18x37 shirt is interested in some inexpensive Charles Tyrwhitt dress shirts, PM me*


----------



## Steve Smith

*Looking for shoes 12D*

Anyone have any vintage Florsheim wingtips, non slipon AE's or equivalent in 12D. I don't mind having to resole as long as they are quality shoes with decent uppers.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Alden LHS (above) *SOLD*


----------



## M. Charles

*CABLE CAR CLOTHIERS $1727 Grey Donegal Tweed Suit 40R*

*NWT CABLE CAR CLOTHIERS $1727 Grey Donegal Tweed Suit 40R
*

NWT Cable Car's pure woollen worsted cheviot vested suit in a very handsome medium grey Donegal tweed. 3/2 undarted sack. Fully canvassed--no glue. Single center vent with plain front trousers. $445 shipped.

https://imageshack.us

1. Jacket Length: From bottom of collar- 31" 2. Jacket Point to Point (Shoulder)- 18" 3. Jacket Sleeve from Top of Seam- 24 1/2" 4. Jacket Chest- 43" 5. Trousers: 34" waist with at least 2.5" to let out; unhemmed for any desired length

See these links for references:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47391&highlight=cable+car+donegal


----------



## TweedyDon

Gosh, that tweed suit is *gorgeous*! :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## M. Charles

I've reduced the price substantially on this suit and listed it on ebay, with BIN option:

I've also added an odd CCC tweed jacket, new with tags:



M. Charles said:


> *NWT CABLE CAR CLOTHIERS $1727 Grey Donegal Tweed Suit 40R
> *
> 
> NWT Cable Car's pure woollen worsted cheviot vested suit in a very handsome medium grey Donegal tweed. 3/2 undarted sack. Fully canvassed--no glue. Single center vent with plain front trousers. $445 shipped.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> 1. Jacket Length: From bottom of collar- 31" 2. Jacket Point to Point (Shoulder)- 18" 3. Jacket Sleeve from Top of Seam- 24 1/2" 4. Jacket Chest- 43" 5. Trousers: 34" waist with at least 2.5" to let out; unhemmed for any desired length
> 
> See these links for references:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47391&highlight=cable+car+donegal


----------



## M. Charles

*PRICE REDUCED TO $195 SHIPPED*



M. Charles said:


> *Mint condition 40R J. Press 3/2 sack flannel suit in grey*
> 
> I bought it in new condition and only wore it once. Absolutely flawless
> condition. It's their top of the line kit -- canvassed with no glue that I can see. Measurements below. Asking $245 shipped.
> 
> waist (with about 1.5" to let out) 35"
> length of trousers (at least an inch to let out) 32.5"
> shoulders 18.5"
> length: 30.5" from bottom of collar
> sleeve: approx 24.5" with at least 2" to let out
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## Georgia

Got a few items for sale...

1. *Lacoste Harrington Jacket* - This jacket is in immaculate condition. It is a size XL, and the measurements are as follows:
_Pit-to-pit = 52"
Collar-to-bottom = 28"
Sleeve = 36"_
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS:*

Details:

2. *Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Luxury Line Dress Shirt* - Perfect condition. Double button cuffs, point collar. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS:*

Details:

3. *Orvis Heavy Dress Shirt* - The shirt is very heavy. Has a flap pocket, button down collar, and barrel cuffs. Size Large. *
Asking $20 shipped CONUS:
*
Details:

4. *Bill's Khakis Canvas M2s* - These pants are in perfect condition. Size 34; measurements are:
_Waist: 34"
Inseam: 32.5"
_*SOLD

*5. *Vintage Robert Talbott Tie* - Perfect condition. 
*SOLD
*
6. *Brand New Polo Ralph Lauren Tie* - Brand new with tags; *
Asking $25 shipped CONUS:

*Details:

Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Donegal Tweed Jacket/Harris Tweed Coat*

I have two beautiful pieces here. First is a genuine Donegal Tweed jacket from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin. The material is a 5% cashmere/35% Kid Mohair/60% Wool Blend. It is a three button model with ticket pocket and dual vents. The size is 42L. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 1/2", waist at middle button 20 1/2", sleeve 25 1/2 with about 1 1/2" to let out, length 31 1/2", shoulder 19". Asking $125 shipped CONUS.
https://imageshack.us
https://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dt2hx6.jpghttps://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dt3iq1.jpghttps://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dt4ri4.jpg Click to enlarge

The other is a vintage Harris Tweed car length coat from The Great Dane. Grey and black herringbone with flecks of green, red and maroon. It has what I believe are Raglan shoulders. No size is to be found but the approximate measurements are: chest 21", length 32 1/2" and sleeve 25" with no material left under. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ht2jw8.jpghttps://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ht3ht9.jpg Click to enlarge


----------



## Georgia

^^The Bills and the Talbott tie have sold. The rest is still available...please PM if interested :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Doctor Damage

The AE Hanover penny loafers have (finally) arrived at their destination and they fit fine. So thank you to those who expressed interest!

DocD


----------



## Georgia

The BB Luxury shirt has sold...I've also reduced prices on the rest (for some reason I can't edit my previous post):

Lacoste Jacket ($30 Shipped)
Orvis Shirt ($16 shipped)
Polo tie ($20 shipped)

Please PM if interested...


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Price reductions:
> 
> BB Shetland and both Lambswool V-Necks...*$20 shipped or 2/$30*
> PRL Flannel Trousers...*$15 shipped*
> Hiltl Flannel Trousers...*$40 shipped*
> LE Tartan BD...*$10 shipped*
> Southwick 3BTN Canvassed Darted Blazer...*$50 shipped*
> Bass Weejuns (Wilton, Maine made)...*$20 shipped*
> 
> I am now also selling *5 pair* of Bills Khakis standard cotton twill chinos. Each pair is a tagged size 35 waist, model M2 (flat front) and hemmed. Pairs are as follows:
> 
> Twill in Stone; 31.25" inseam; 3.25" to let out
> Twill in Mushroom (Olive/Brown); 31.25" inseam; 1.5" to let out
> I'm looking to get *$25/pair *but will discount for anyone wanting to purchase multiple pairs.
> 
> For any item above, PM me (w/ an email address) for pics/additional info. Help me get my first pair of shell cordovan shoes (Alden 990s, for those curious)...
> 
> Thanks, guys.
> 
> TT:teacha:


BUMP.


----------



## M. Charles

*Lyle & Scott 100% Scottish Cashmere V Neck Sweater, 40-42*

*SOLD. PAYMENT RECEIVED.*

*Lyle & Scott 100% Scottish Cashmere V Neck Sweater, 40-42*

This is truly one of the nicest cashmere sweaters I've seen. Even nicer than my McGeorge cashmere. Camel V Neck, 100% Cashmere knitted in Hawick, Scotland. It is marked 42 but will fit a 40 or a (smallish) 42.

Measurements: (flat, relaxed, inches) Back 20 (across shoulder seam); Chest - 42 (measured below underarm seam); Length - 25 (measured top of collar toward hem, back); Sleeve - 30 (measured from neckline toward wrist).

Asking $45 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

^Very nice. A real staple.


----------



## M. Charles

*Sold Pending Payment.*



M. Charles said:


> *Mint condition 40R J. Press 3/2 sack flannel suit in grey*
> 
> I bought it in new condition and only wore it once. Absolutely flawless
> condition. It's their top of the line kit -- canvassed with no glue that I can see. Measurements below. Asking $245 shipped.
> 
> waist (with about 1.5" to let out) 35"
> length of trousers (at least an inch to let out) 32.5"
> shoulders 18.5"
> length: 30.5" from bottom of collar
> sleeve: approx 24.5" with at least 2" to let out
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## dshell

If only that grey sack was close to my size. :-(


----------



## Bob_Brooks

dshell said:


> If only that grey sack was close to my size. :-(


No Kidding


----------



## wnh

It's just as bad on the "It's my size but out of my price range" side.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed PRICE REDUCTION*

*^^^Kevin and Howland Donegal Tweed Jacket NOW $110 shipped CONUS*
*Harris Tweed Car Coat NOW $55 shipped CONUS*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=691625&postcount=1737


----------



## Orgetorix

Brooks Golden Fleece gray 2B suit, 42L. See thread in the Sales forum for more details.


----------



## TradTeacher

All three BB sweaters and both pair of Bills Khakis are *SOLD* pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## wnh

Gauging interest in two pairs of shoes I found while thrifting today:

One pair NOS Florsheim Imperial pepple-grain longwings. These are essentially the same shoes as the ones seen here, but in much better shape. Judging by the soles they don't appear to have been worn outside, but perhaps only around the house for a short period. As for size, I thought they said 10.5 2A, but thinking back they may have said 10 1/2A. That is, there was "2A" on the size, but I don't know if the 2 was by itself or part of a fraction.

Price for me would be $19.95 + shipping/handling costs. Make an offer if interested.

Second is a pair of Sebago Campsides, size 12 N(arrow). Apparently they don't make these anymore, and I've been unable to track down a picture. The best comparison I can find is the L.L. Bean blucher mocs. They are a waxed brown sort of color, closer to the Bean "cactus" than the "brown," and with a camp sole similar to this. Very good shape with very little wear. Some scratches/scuffs on the leather (to be expected with this type of leather, even with minimal use) which out to be easily taken care of.

Price for me would be $12.95 + shipping/handling costs. Again, make an offer if interested.


----------



## Acacian

Yet another price reduction on the pea coat. Price is now $35



Acacian said:


> Black *Size 38 *peacoat from Schott NYC, the maker of these classic peacoats for 50+ years. This is the 740N model "Classic 32 oz. Melton Wool Naval Pea Coat". In excellent shape. I wear a Medium and this fits me perfectly. This is is heavy, so I'm asking *$35* for this, shipped within the continental USA (it currently sells for $200 on the Schott NYC website).
> 
> https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoatlabeldt7.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoatcloseir8.jpg
> https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peacoat1he4.jpg
> 
> Please PM me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Further Price Cuts Donegal Tweed/Harris Tweed*

K&H Donegal Tweed now *$85* shipped CONUS

Harris Tweed Coat now *$45* shipped CONUS



tonylumpkin said:


> I have two beautiful pieces here. First is a genuine Donegal Tweed jacket from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin. The material is a 5% cashmere/35% Kid Mohair/60% Wool Blend. It is a three button model with ticket pocket and dual vents. The size is 42L. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 1/2", waist at middle button 20 1/2", sleeve 25 1/2 with about 1 1/2" to let out, length 31 1/2", shoulder 19". Asking $125 shipped CONUS.
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dt2hx6.jpghttps://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dt3iq1.jpghttps://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dt4ri4.jpg Click to enlarge
> 
> The other is a vintage Harris Tweed car length coat from The Great Dane. Grey and black herringbone with flecks of green, red and maroon. It has what I believe are Raglan shoulders. No size is to be found but the approximate measurements are: chest 21", length 32 1/2" and sleeve 25" with no material left under. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ht2jw8.jpghttps://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ht3ht9.jpg Click to enlarge


----------



## Georgia

Some items for sale:

1. *9 Brooks Brothers Non-Iron 'Traditional Fit' OCBDs.* These have all been very minimally worn, and are in EXCELLENT condition. Here are the sizes I have & collar details:
3 White 16.5 x 32/33 Point Collar
1 White 16.5 x 33 - Point Collar
2 White 16.5 x 34 - Point Collar
1 Blue 16.5 x 33 Button Down Collar
*Asking $22 each shipped CONUS or $40 for a pair. *

Details:

2. *Hermes Tie.* Perfect condition. 3 1/4" wide.
*SOLD*

Details:

3. *Britches of Georgetown Emerald Green Sweater.* 100% Shetland wool. Labeled a size Medium. Measurements - ~18" shoulders, 21" pit-to-pit, 25" sleeves, 28" length.

*SOLD*

4. *Cole Haan Dress Loafers.* These are in next-to-new condition. Green Label - Made in the USA, size 10 D.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS

*Details:

Please PM if interested...


----------



## tripreed

Georgia,

I am continually amazed at the goods you list here. I have no idea where you are finding all of this stuff (I assume that a good bit of it is coming from thrift stores rather than being purged from your closet), but it is unbelievable.


----------



## Danny

^ pm sent on Britches Sweater


----------



## Georgia

The Britches sweater has sold...



tripreed said:


> Georgia, I am continually amazed at the goods you list here.


Thank you for the kind words, Trip.


----------



## wnh

Georgia said:


> The Britches sweater has sold...


I missed this one. Could you be so kind as to post a picture of this sweater again, even just a thumbnail? I'm curious as to how the "emerald green" looks. Thanks.


----------



## Georgia

^^The Hermes tie and 2 of the BB OCBDs have sold.


----------



## Reddington

wnh said:


> Second is a pair of Sebago Campsides, size 12 N(arrow). Apparently they don't make these anymore, and I've been unable to track down a picture. The best comparison I can find is the L.L. Bean blucher mocs.


WNH - 

Here's a picture of my 20+ year old Sebago Campsides. They're great shoes and I recommend them to anyone thinking of buying them.

Cheers.

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=campsidesog0.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on remaining items from this post:



Georgia said:


> Some items for sale:
> 
> 1. *9 Brooks Brothers Non-Iron 'Traditional Fit' OCBDs.* These have all been very minimally worn, and are in EXCELLENT condition. Here are the sizes I have & collar details:
> 3 White 16.5 x 32/33 Point Collar
> 1 White 16.5 x 33 - Point Collar
> 2 White 16.5 x 34 - Point Collar
> 1 Blue 16.5 x 33 Button Down Collar
> *Asking $20 each shipped CONUS or $35 for a pair. *
> 
> 4. *Cole Haan Dress Loafers.* These are in next-to-new condition. Green Label - Made in the USA, size 10 D.
> *Asking $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> *Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Kevin & Howlin Tweed Jacket Sold*

^^^^Kevin & Howlin tweed jacket *SOLD* pending payment.


----------



## Sweetness

The first of many posts to come in the next few days with some items that no longer fit:

*Item #1: Medium Brown J. Press Two-Piece Sack Suit (3/2 Buttons, Flat Front), Size 46R? and 38" x 30.5", Very Good Condition

Price: $100 *

Chest Measurement: 23" across from armpit to armpit
Waist Measurement: 23" across from second button (no waist suppression)
Shoulder Width: 19" from shoulder seam to shoulder seam
Jacket Length: 31" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the coat
Sleeve Length: 23" from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam tot he end of the sleeve
Pants Width: 19" across belt loops
Pants Inseam: 30.5" from middle seam to bottom of cuffs
Cuffs Width: 1.75"


----------



## randomdude

Sweetness, the pics won't enlarge when I click on them.


----------



## Sweetness

*Item #2: 44R Brooks Brothers Three Shades of Brown Tweed Blazer

Price: $75*

Chest Measurement: 22" across from armpit to armpit
Waist Measurement: 22" across from second button (no waist suppression)
Shoulder Width: 19" from shoulder seam to shoulder seam
Jacket Length: 31" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the coat
Sleeve Length: 25" from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam tot he end of the sleeve


----------



## whomewhat

*Vintage 1950's Italian-Made Wool Plaid Overcoat*

I came across this item, not through a thrift store exactly, but nonetheless very "trad." Although I have it currently listed on Ebay, since it is clearly too small for me, should someone here want it for themselves, I would be glad to observe the terms of this thread and provide it to the AAAC member for the cost of postage. This is "*Trad Thrift Store Exchange*," correct? I mean, I am not anti-capitalism by any stretch of the imagination, but I thought sales were not permitted here? My only condition is that the recipient, likewise, give it away, here, should he tire of it or it not fit just so. Flipping a gift would be, well, ungentlemanly.

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

*Styling Cues*​
Made for the Milano Clothing
Designed and Loomed in Italy by Morlano
100% Wool
Single Breasted
3-Button Closure
Button Closure at Collar
Raglan Shoulders
Dark brown plaid with black and a bit of red.Belt Hook Holder at Front Waist
Single Rear Vent
Belted/Buckled Sleeves
Slanted Side Pockets - almost hidden by their expert matching to the design
Notched Lapel
Two Inside Pockets​
*Condition and Labeling*​
Excellent, Near Mint Condition​
*Measurements*​
No Marked Size
Approximate Size: US 40
Chest (underarm to underarm): 43 inches
Waist: 40.5 inches
Shoulders: 18.5 inches (approximate - raglan shoulders)
Sleeves (Inside Collar Top to Sleeve End): 31.5 inches w/ .75 inch to let out
Length: 39 inches​


----------



## AlanC

^Nice of you to offer the coat here. This thread has enjoyed a certain benign neglect that we hope continues so long as it is not abused.

Here are a pair of nearly new Florsheim country grain longwings, *size 9D*. They look as though they were tried-on on a non-carpeted surface. There is no 'wear' as such, just a very mild scuffing to the sole.

That's the good news. Here's the less good news, these are newer as they are made in India. They also are not up to the Imperial Kenmoor model quality level. Still, they're handsome shoes in essentially as new condition, an excellent longwing fix.

$35 delivered.


----------



## Georgia

AlanC said:


> Here are a pair of nearly new Florsheim country grain longwings, *size 9D*. They look as though they were tried-on on a non-carpeted surface. There is no 'wear' as such, just a very mild scuffing to the sole.


^^Beautiful longwings...if I didn't have two pair in that same color, I'd take them off your hands.


----------



## paper clip

*AE Shelton 11D and J&M (Made in USA!) Tassels 11D*

Gents,

Now that I got the shell saddles from Tom, I am putting my AE Sheltons up for sale. I also have a pair of Made in USA J&M tassels that are too big for me.

$55 - AE Sheltons - 11D (1.5 yrs old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life) includes shipping to CONUS with shoe trees (not the ones pictured, but a Bass cedar set) - 'as is' condition (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.




























$35 - Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers - 11D (approx 4 yrs. old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life, not worn the last year or so) includes shipping to CONUS - 'as is' condition - (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.





































Take both pair, and I'll knock $10.00 off total price!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Georgia

Lowering prices again on remaining items in this post:



Georgia said:


> 1. *9 Brooks Brothers Non-Iron 'Traditional Fit' OCBDs.* These have all been very minimally worn, and are in EXCELLENT condition. Here are the sizes I have & collar details:
> 3 White 16.5 x 32/33 Point Collar
> 1 White 16.5 x 33 - Point Collar
> 1 White 16.5 x 34 - Point Collar
> 1 Blue 16.5 x 33 Button Down Collar
> *Asking $17 each shipped CONUS or $30 for a pair. *
> 
> 4. *Cole Haan Dress Loafers.* These are in next-to-new condition. Green Label - Made in the USA, size 10 D.
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> *


I've also got these Shell Cordovans that I'd like to get rid of. New price: $30 shipped CONUS.



Georgia said:


> 3. *Allen Edmonds McNeil Shell Cordovan longwings.* These are in great excellent shape - the shell cordovan looks very rich. I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. The are a size 13 narrow (AA). *Asking $30 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> *Details:*
> _
> 
> _


Please PM if interested...


----------



## M. Charles

The suit is gone. The tweed jacket goes off in about a day. I'll add a photo (it's the jacket on the right):

https://imageshack.us



M. Charles said:


> I've reduced the price substantially on this suit and listed it on ebay, with BIN option:
> 
> I've also added an odd CCC tweed jacket, new with tags:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

paper clip said:


> $55 - AE Sheltons - 11D (1.5 yrs old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life) includes shipping to CONUS with shoe trees (not the ones pictured, but a Bass cedar set) - 'as is' condition (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.


I have a seemingly identical pair of AE's except they're called "polos".

If i didn't already have a pair I'd snatch these up.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Near New BB/Alden Black Tassel Loafers 10C*

These are near new Alden calf tassel loafers for Brooks Brothers, size 10C. They look to have been worn only once or twice as the pictures indicate. Asking $125 shipped CONUS. Retail is $378.
https://imageshack.us
https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at2iv1.jpghttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at4hz4.jpghttps://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at5qa4.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at3of3.jpg Click To Enlarge


----------



## randomdude

Great looking shoes, tony.


----------



## Nick Nameless

*TIES TAKEN - THANKS!*

Two ties to truly tempt tradly tastes...$10 each shipped CONUS or both for $15. Please note, the blue one has a small fold on the Brooks label but that is how it is sewn - it's not loose.

.....

Please PM is interested - thanks.


----------



## Prepstyle

*HUGE POLO SHIRT BLOWOUT SALE Size X-Large*

Start thinking about spring or spring break?
I'm much smaller than I was last spring, so these have to go.
All are worn, but well taken care of.

https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00001zf1.jpg
https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00004zv3.jpghttps://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00003rz1.jpg
*
LACOSTE - Size 7 (XL) - $25 each*
*SOLD *"Kayak" Blue
Brick Red
Green ($15) - missing second button, and has some snags in fabric at back of right sleeve - see pictures
Yellow

*Brooks Brothers "346" - Size L (fits like XL) - $15*
Pink with Navy and White Stripes
*
POLO Ralph Lauren - Size XL - $20 each*
Navy
Orange-ish - a melon color
Red-ish - slightly brighter than red, but not so much that I would call it Magenta or anything else.
Navy/Green Stripes
White (some very slight discoloration under arms - I couldn't get a good picture that showed it)
Yellow
Navy Long Sleeve - this Navy seems slightly brighter than the s/s - probably due to less laundering

I will entertain offers for purchase of 3 or more shirts.

PM me if interested.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

I have a brand new 564 in size 10E, special ordered for a customer who canceled, that we can't sell in store. Slight creases so I feel too bad to return to Alden for a refund.

Yours for $275 shipped.


----------



## Patrick06790

Various shoes I wound up with that don't fit. PM for more details, pics. Shoe trees not included.

AE Polo black calf saddle, 9B. Good shape. $35 shipped CONUS.

















J & M Aristocraft black pennies, 10 C. Made in USA. _Really_ good shape. $55 shipped CONUS.


























AE Bradley in what I think they call chili. 10 D. Uppers are fine - I think they're going to want new soles before long. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NWOT Brooks Brothers Shirts Various Sizes CHEAP*

I walked into a thrift store right after what, I assume, was a donation by the local Brooks Brothers store. They had two racks of mostly unworn shirts. I offered them a price for the whole lot and after sorting out the unsellable, here is what we have left. Some may have minor laundering issues, but if I felt they were permanently stained the shirt was discarded. Asking $15 for the first shirt, $13 for the second and $12 for each additional shirt going to the same address, shipping included in the CONUS. Sizes and shirt descriptions follow the picture. Most of the shirts are pinpoint oxford, all are 100% cotton and made in Malaysia unless otherwise noted. Non-Iron shirts are noted as such. All of the shirts have a strike through the Brooks Brothers name as pictured below. Please use the number to left of each shirt description when ordering or asking questions. Feel free to PM me with questions or interest.
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us

TF=Traditional Fit, SF=Slim Fit, OP=Original Polo, NI=Non-Iron

*14.5/32*
1. White point collar, TF, small spot on pocket
2. White point collar
3. White button down collar OP, TF
*14.5/33*
4. White spread collar TF, NI
5. White point collar, SF, NI
6. White button down collar, TF, OP
7. White button down collar, TF, OP
*15/32*
8. White point collar, TF
9. White spread collar, TF, NI
*15.5/32-3*
10. Blue/white micro-houndstooth (seen in picture of label strike above) button down, 
TF, NI
*16/33*
11. White spread collar, TF, NI
*16/36*
12. White point collar
*16.5/32*
13. White pleated formal shirt, point collar, TF, french cuffs
14. White point collar, TF
15. White button down collar, TF, OP
*16.5/33*
16. White point collar
*16.5/36*
17. Blue button down collar, TF, OP, NI
18. White button down, TF, OP
19. White button down collar, TF, OP
20. White point collar
*17/35*
21. White point collar
*17/37*
22. White button down collar, TF, OP
23. White button down collar, TF, OP
*17.5/33*
24. White button down collar, TF, OP
25. White button down collar, OP
26. White button down collar, OP
*17.5/35*
27. White button down collar, TF, OP
28. White button down collar, TF, OP
*18/35*
29. White point collar, TF

*The following shirts have issues that I wanted to point out, but didn't warrant excluding them from being sold. A picture of the issue follows each item.CLICK TO ENLARGE*
30. Size *XL* tan/brown check Brooks Flannel 80/20 cotton/wool blend. This shirt was probably laundered.
https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirtflanwp1.jpg
31. Size *15.5/34* Blue cotton check. This shirt has a monogram.
https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirtmonobb6.jpg
32. Size *15/35* US Made OCBD This shirt has a visible pull.
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirtbocbdpullym3.jpg
33. Size *17/33* US Made with Italian fabric Cutaway collar blue check, french cuffs This shirt appears to have been laundered.
https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirtitwashov8.jpg
34. Size *15.5/34* Point collar, TF There is a pull on the yoke of this shirt.
https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirtyokepullgk7.jpg
35. Size *16/35* Blue plaid point collar, TF, NI The points of the collar are slightly exposed.
https://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirtplaidpointgx5.jpg
36. Size *16/34* White button down collar, SF, NI There is a name written insde the bottom of the shirt placket at the bottom. It is not visible when worn. This must have been a return.
*NO PICTURE*


----------



## wnh

This is one time that I'm actually glad that someone posts something not in my size.


----------



## Murrah

I'll take the 17x37s (22 & 23). PM sent.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Shirts*

Sorry for my slow response to PMs. It is an early, busy day at work. I'll update the list and respond to PMs as soon as I get home.


----------



## cdcro

*to all successful dieters*

I am willing to buy all 48r jacket 42/43 waist 19x36 shirt clothes you have. I'm gradually building up my wardrobe, but after being here a few weeks, nothing I can afford is what I want. So anyone have anything, let me know.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tradical

Looks like it's darted, of course, and I don't know how much longer it'll be up (hours probably) but $37.50 for a brand-new Harris tweed makes me wish I were normal size. 38R and 40R only...


----------



## randomdude

Tradical said:


> Looks like it's darted, of course, and I don't know how much longer it'll be up (hours probably) but $37.50 for a brand-new Harris tweed makes me wish I were normal size. 38R and 40R only...


38R and 40R are not "normal" sizes anymore!


----------



## cdcro

*BB Navy 3/2 sack blazer 46L*

I've got a navy blue Brooks 3/2 sack blazer size 46L. My brother in law wears BB 46R and the fit was correct, but a bit too long for him. So i'm selling it to recoup my purchase. $45 shipped conus.

SOLD THANKS FOR ALL THE INTEREST


----------



## Bob_Brooks

^PM Sent re: BB Sack


----------



## JordanW

*Brooks Brothers Tan Corduroy Sack*

I just purchased this from ebay last week. The seller listed it as 40S but it measures out to be about a 42S. It has a cuff button missing and has a small spot on the right breast that I will attempt to remove.

Shoulders: 19"
Underarm to underarm: 22 1/4"
Sleeves from shoulder seam down: 22 1/2"
Length from top of collar: 29 1/2"
*
Asking $20 shipped SOLD 
*

Please PM if interested.

JordanW


----------



## JordanW

Corduroy jacket is sold pending payment.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Remaining Brooks Brothers Shirts*

The following shirts from this post 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=697778&postcount=1779 are still available. Numbers: *1, 9, 17, 18, 19, 20, 30, 31, 34, 35*. $15 for the first shirt, $13 for the second and $12 for each additional shirt shipped to the same address...includes shipping in the CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

*Polo Ralph Lauren OTC Socks w/ Wild Game*

*NWT Polo Ralph Lauren OTC Socks w/ Turkeys or Pheasants?? -- Wool/Cotton Blend*

Asking $12 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2867wv0.jpg


----------



## summej2

*Ben Silver, J. Press and Southwick: everything $35 shipped*

1) Ben Silver Repp Tie. I never wore this; it was too bright for me. Otherwise, it is in fine shape having only hung in my closet. There is one slub in the silk, but that's how it came.

$35 shipped in CONUS


















2) J. Press camel-hair jacket: 3-roll-2, hook vent, patch-and-flap pockets, undarted and minimally padded

32.5" long
19.25" shoulder
22.5" chest
25.5" arm

Some wear at the cuffs so probably better for someone with shorter arms. Also, the lining needs to be sewn at one armhole.


































$35 shipped in CONUS

3) Southwick tweed jacket: two button, single vent, darted but minimal shaping, minimal padding. This has a nice "Princeton style" stripe to the tweed. It's marked 44R.

31" long
20" shoulder
23" chest
24.5" arm


























$35 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Georgia

First - all of the items in this post are still available.

Second, a Trad staple - *USA made Bass Weejuns.* These are basically new. They are a size 11 1/2 E, and have the beefroll. *$35 shipped CONUS:*

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1945dy0.jpghttps://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1946sx4.jpg[URL="https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1948pi6.jpg"][/URL]
Please PM if interested...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

LeatherSOUL said:


> I have a brand new 564 in size 10E, special ordered for a customer who canceled, that we can't sell in store. Slight creases so I feel too bad to return to Alden for a refund.
> 
> Yours for $275 shipped.


OK, I wrote the wrong number. It's a 563 (Burgundy #8 Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafer).

Retails for $520, yours for $275 shipped.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden Tassel Loafers 10C REDUCED*

*REDUCED TO $110 SHIPPED CONUS BEFORE GOING TO EBAY*



tonylumpkin said:


> These are near new Alden calf tassel loafers for Brooks Brothers, size 10C. They look to have been worn only once or twice as the pictures indicate. Asking $125 shipped CONUS. Retail is $378.
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at2iv1.jpghttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at4hz4.jpghttps://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at5qa4.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=at3of3.jpg Click To Enlarge


----------



## JordanW

JordanW said:


> I just purchased this from ebay last week. The seller listed it as 40S but it measures out to be about a 42S. It has a cuff button missing and has a small spot on the right breast that I will attempt to remove.
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> Underarm to underarm: 22 1/4"
> Sleeves from shoulder seam down: 22 1/2"
> Length from top of collar: 29 1/2"
> *
> Asking $20 shipped
> *
> 
> Please PM if interested.
> 
> JordanW


Gentlemen,

My buyer backed out so the jacket is back up for sale.

FYI - The spot has been completely removed.


----------



## TweedyDon

I thrifted a Brooks cord jacket just like this (but in a lighter colour) sometime last year. They're absolutely *terrific*, so someone should snap this up!


----------



## svb

Please do NOT PM me; I don't check this site enough. If you are interested, send e-mail to *cgordonkerr @ gmail.com*

OK, with that out of the way, I'm trying to make some room in the closet so the following is up for sale.

(click to enlarge photos)



Burberry's Navy Blue Blazer 36R Double Breasted. Side Vented.
Shoulders 17.5
Chest 19
Waist 16.5
Sleeves 25
Length 29

*$50 shipped CONUS

*


Tweed Sport Coat
_I'm guessing 1950s here._
Single Breasted. Center Vent.
Shoulders 18
Chest 21
Waist 19
Sleeves 25
Length 29.5*

$40 shipped CONUS

*

J. Crew White cotton pants 30x32
unfinished bottom*

$20 shipped CONUS
 *


----------



## AlanC

Still available:

Orvis trousers: $30 delivered, Paypal
Burberry shirt: $40 delivered, Paypal



AlanC said:


> Orvis 'Stretch Chinos' NWT
> 36 x 33, hemmed & cuffed (re-hem to your inseam, a steal if you wear a 33 length)
> Plain front
> These , they can be yours for a modest $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry flannel plaid bd shirt NWT
> XL
> These are made in the USA by Trad stalwart Gitman. I have one in an earthtone check (_not_ novacheck) that is one of my favorite winter sports shirts.
> These retail at Saks for $165, it can be yours for $55 delivered, Paypal.


----------



## qwerty

How much interest would there be in the following:

1. Early 2000s size M Andover Shop Genuine Shetland sweater (made in Scotland), muted kelly green. NWOT. Price around $75 shipped CONUS.

2. Late 1990s size M LL Bean Irish Fisherman sweater, cream (off-white) 100% wool, made in USA or Ireland (will check), worn twice. Price around $60 shipped CONUS.


If anyone thinks they would pay these prices for these items, I will post pics and actually put them up for sale. Not worth the time otherwise!


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Reduced to $8.75 Shipped.*



M. Charles said:


> *NWT Polo Ralph Lauren OTC Socks w/ Turkeys or Pheasants?? -- Wool/Cotton Blend*
> 
> Asking $12 shipped. Please PM. Thanks.
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2867wv0.jpg


----------



## Prepstyle

*POLO Shirts still for sale*

Shirts still available



Prepstyle said:


> Start thinking about spring or spring break?
> I'm much smaller than I was last spring, so these have to go.
> All are worn, but well taken care of.
> 
> https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00001zf1.jpg
> https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00004zv3.jpghttps://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00003rz1.jpg
> *
> LACOSTE - Size 7 (XL) - $25 each*
> *SOLD *"Kayak" Blue
> Brick Red
> Green ($15) - missing second button, and has some snags in fabric at back of right sleeve - see pictures
> Yellow
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "346" - Size L (fits like XL) - $15*
> Pink with Navy and White Stripes
> *
> POLO Ralph Lauren - Size XL - $20 each*
> Navy
> Orange-ish - a melon color
> Red-ish - slightly brighter than red, but not so much that I would call it Magenta or anything else.
> Navy/Green Stripes
> White (some very slight discoloration under arms - I couldn't get a good picture that showed it)
> Yellow
> Navy Long Sleeve - this Navy seems slightly brighter than the s/s - probably due to less laundering
> 
> I will entertain offers for purchase of 3 or more shirts.
> 
> PM me if interested.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> Just got these from eBay and they are a tad snug on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM or email if interested - really in nice shape - wish they fit!


BUMP - make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## AlanC

Believe it or not, this Gant still lingers. I'll knock another couple of bucks off, now *$10 delivered*!



AlanC said:


> Gant 'The Rugger' Shetland sweater, blue and fuzzy (dare I say, shaggy?) with narrow white stripes, not too heavy
> Tagged M, measures to a *Small* (see measurements!)
> 
> *Price cut: $12 delivered*
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Length from bottom of collar: 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder w/ cuff folded: 23.5"


----------



## paper clip

*Price reduction*

$40 - AE Sheltons - 11D (1.5 yrs old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life) includes shipping to CONUS with shoe trees (not the ones pictured, but a Bass cedar set) - 'as is' condition (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.

New added offer! With the AEs, I will also throw in a Kent shoe care kit I just got - 2 brushes, polishing cloth and tin of German make brown shoe polish - no additional cost!










$25 - Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers - 11D Made in USA (approx 4 yrs. old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life, not worn the last year or so) includes shipping to CONUS - 'as is' condition - (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.










Take both pair, and I'll knock $10.00 off total price!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## whomewhat

*FREE! Bates Formal Shoes - US 11.5 E (Wide)*

Okay, they are not Lobb, Edward Green, Crockett & Jones, or any other maker that we all love, but they are brand new and they are FREE! All I ask is that you pay for the postage. First come, first served.

https://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2003744415644239544 https://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2003711537422239777 https://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2003732007468896465

Tenatively gone. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Petrik

whomewhat said:


> Okay, they are not Lobb, Edward Green, Crockett & Jones, or any other maker that we all love, but they are brand new and they are FREE! All I ask is that you pay for the postage. First come, first served.


Strange, I would not have thought that formal shoes would come in bluchers (derbies), which is a somewhat less formal style. Perhaps they are really intended to function as work shoes for certain professions. In any case, they are a steal for anyone who could use them, and I do think they'd work fine as formal shoes especially given how many folks show up in their everyday wingtips.


----------



## Joe Tradly

I suspect they are parade shoes for police/fire/military. Hence the rubber soles. 

JB


----------



## LeatherSOUL

LeatherSOUL said:


> OK, I wrote the wrong number. It's a 563 (Burgundy #8 Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafer).
> 
> Retails for $520, yours for $275 shipped.


These are now on eBay. Good luck!


----------



## tonylumpkin

LeatherSOUL said:


> These are now on eBay. Good luck!


I just wish they were my size.

Congratulations on the recent auction of the shell boots. They were my size but became far to rich for my blood. Beautiful boots!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Alden 10C tassels have sold.


----------



## paper clip

paper clip said:


> $25 - Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers - 11D Made in USA (approx 4 yrs. old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life, not worn the last year or so) includes shipping to CONUS - 'as is' condition - (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Sheltons have been spoken for. I merely await payment. J&Ms still available!


----------



## AlanC

The price cuts continue:

Orvis chinos: $25 delivered
Burberry shirt: $30 delivered



AlanC said:


> Orvis 'Stretch Chinos' NWT
> 36 x 33, hemmed & cuffed (re-hem to your inseam, a steal if you wear a 33 length)
> Plain front
> These , they can be yours for a modest $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7347/p1011867cj3.jpg
> 
> Burberry flannel plaid bd shirt NWT
> XL
> These are made in the USA by Trad stalwart Gitman. I have one in an earthtone check (_not_ novacheck) that is one of my favorite winter sports shirts.
> These retail at Saks for $165, it can be yours for $55 delivered, Paypal.
> 
> https://img108.imageshack.us/img108/2574/p1011861mv7.jpg
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6760/p1011864mz8.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Some Tradly ties. All prices include shipping in NA, Paypal please.

SOLD pending payment--RL Polo--$15

https://img179.imageshack.us/img179/7412/p1011942cd0.jpg



Vintage Brooks Bros.--$15 (I almost kept this one)












Jos. A. Bank--$12










I have a bunch of stuff backlogged that will be coming up as I have time to process it including...

LL Bean duffel coat, Large
Norman Hilton tweed suit, 42L
Brooks Bros 3/2 gray sack suit, 43L
English bespoke hacking jacket, 2 1/2 button _dartless_ (the ultimate in Anglo-Trad!), ~41/42L
And more!


----------



## TradTeacher

J Press 3/2 Presstige Sack Navy Blazer
Labeled 40R (See Measurements)
NWOT

I bought this blazer from member mack11211 back when he had his Press deals. It is new and beautiful! He included the tags and I have never worn it. Measurements are as follows:
Chest: 45"
Waist: 42.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length: 32"

I paid $100 even for it and would like to get that much back, if possible. I can email pics, if necessary. 

Thanks,

TT:teacha:


----------



## memphislawyer

Gone in trade


----------



## M. Charles

TradTeacher said:


> J Press 3/2 Presstige Sack Navy Blazer
> Labeled 40R (See Measurements)
> NWOT
> 
> I bought this blazer from member mack11211 back when he had his Press deals. It is new and beautiful! He included the tags and I have never worn it. Measurements are as follows:
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 42.5"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length: 32"
> 
> I paid $100 even for it and would like to get that much back, if possible. I can email pics, if necessary.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TT:teacha:


I have this blazer. Very nice IMHO, and $100 is a steal for a new one.


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Crew Khaki Corduroys NWT*

These are marked 35x32 but fit like 36x32. They are new with tags. Asking $19 shipped.

Please PM. Thanks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

FWIW I was very pleasantly surprised with my JC cords.

-joe, eagerly awaiting Alan's next post.


----------



## randomdude

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> FWIW I was very pleasantly surprised with my JC cords.
> 
> -joe, eagerly awaiting Alan's next post.


+1. Love my J. Crew cords.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *J. Crew Khaki Corduroys NWT*
> 
> These are marked 35x32 but fit like 36x32. They are new with tags. Asking $19 shipped.
> 
> Please PM. Thanks.


Some have asked for a picture, so here you go! Again, they're new with tags!

https://imageshack.us


----------



## memphislawyer

I have 9 ties, one of which is a Brioni that I might regret selling, but who knows



















That group, each tie is $12, shipping included, but the Grey Talbott is $17 shipped.




























This next group, each tie is $10 shipped, except for the Brioni, and Im thinking $40 shipped?

Im willing to negotiate, and the more you buy, the shipping would probably be negligble so I can cut the prices a bit. Paypal fees included. Hopefully the names of the ties show up, and there is one Tom James, a couple of Jos. Bank, JZ Richards, and Talbott Studio and Best of Class.


----------



## M. Charles

*Kent England Pure Bristle Shaving Brush, New in Box*

Height 112mm
socket Diameter 34mm
knot flare 44mm

https://imageshack.us

Asking $25, shipped.


----------



## mainy

Some stuff I have posted on SF that may or may not appeal:

J.Press suit - 
Brown wool, 3/2 single breasted, single center vent, undarted (sack cut)
Flat front trousers, 2 inch cuffs, 2 back pockets
https://i27.tinypic.com/nx9px5.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/2hp0jzd.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/wjz0x5.jpg
Measurements:
18.5" shoulder seam to seam
22" pit to pit
25" sleeve

36" waist, 30" inseam, 2" inch cuffs

Condition: I hate to use the word flawless when describing used clothing, but this is pretty darn close. Doesn't get a whole lot more tradly than this either. *$220 shipped or best offer*

Black (navy?) red and white silk knit tie, NWT Polo by Ralph - *$25 shipped
https://i26.tinypic.com/2kle9e.jpg

*3. vintage Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater vest, made in Scotland. Sz 38, fits true. Exceptional cashmere, this is nicer than the made in England ones you will see. Dark red, picture is too bright. *$45 shipped
https://i28.tinypic.com/2h2pngw.jpg

*4. local high end mens store vintage sleeveless cardigan. 100% camel hair, tan in color. leather buttons, very high quality, made in scotland. no tag, but measures 21" across the chest - equiv to size 40. *$30 shipped
https://i31.tinypic.com/281ag45.jpg

*


----------



## svb

*REDUCED PRICES BELOW

*


svb said:


> Please do NOT PM me; I don't check this site enough. If you are interested, send e-mail to *cgordonkerr @ gmail.com*
> 
> OK, with that out of the way, I'm trying to make some room in the closet so the following is up for sale.
> 
> (click to enlarge photos)
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry's Navy Blue Blazer 36R Double Breasted. Side Vented.
> Shoulders 17.5
> Chest 19
> Waist 16.5
> Sleeves 25
> Length 29
> 
> *$25 shipped CONUS
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Tweed Sport Coat
> _I'm guessing 1950s here._
> Single Breasted. Center Vent.
> Shoulders 18
> Chest 21
> Waist 19
> Sleeves 25
> Length 29.5*
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> *
> 
> J. Crew White cotton pants 30x32
> unfinished bottom*
> 
> $10 shipped CONUS
> *


----------



## TweedyDon

It looks like svb's tweed coat is a Hanna donegal tweed--someone really should snap this up! (If it were 46L it would be in my wardrobe right now! :icon_smile_wink


----------



## memphislawyer

In the pics of my ties, the far left yellow one (Talbott) and the far right one (Grey Talbott) are gone

Sam


----------



## memphislawyer

Anyone offer $80 for the rest of the ties, including the Brionni, shipped CONUS? Make an offer?


----------



## M. Charles

*ITEM IS SOLD* 



M. Charles said:


> *Kent England Pure Bristle Shaving Brush, New in Box*
> 
> Height 112mm
> socket Diameter 34mm
> knot flare 44mm
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Asking $25, shipped.


----------



## memphislawyer

Two more spoken for. All I have left, assuming payment for the two, are the four ties from the left in the second group of pictures, the Altea, the JZ RIchards, each in red, the Brioni and the Jos Bank. The Brioni by itself is $40 delivered CONUS, and the others are $10 each with $3 shipping. Ill sell the 4 left for $55 delivered. First paypal gets that tie or all ties. [email protected]


----------



## M. Charles

*BB Camel Moleskin Pants, Made in Italy, 34x32*

Almost new-Worn only once. Flat front, camel color, no cuffs. Asking $30 including shipping to CONUS.

Please PM. Thanks.


----------



## spinlps

*Alden 684 Full Straps*

I purchased these from paper clip in the F/W of 2006 fresh from an Alden Restoration. I've worn them less than five times as indicated by the lack of heel pad and sole wear. I always seem to reach for the tassels or the LHS's and leave these behind, so off they go. Size 11 B/D. Alden Box, Trees and shoe bags included in price. I'm asking what I paid for them, $165 PPD in CONUS. Paypal please.


----------



## Georgia

Got some nice stuff . Here are some highlights as well as some additional items:

1. *Lyle & Scott Scottish Wool Argyle Sweater.* Perfect condition. 100% pure wool. Not marked, but measures to a size Large (23" chest, 29" length). Asking $35 shipped CONUS:

Details:

2. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Longwings. * These shoes have been worn, but the uppers look new. The soles are in excellent condition. The heels have the steel v-cleat. Size 9.5 E. *SOLD**
*
Details:

3. *Allen Edmonds Wicklow Loafers.* Excellent condition - I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10 and the soles a 9.5 out of 10. The leather is very soft. Size 9 D. *SOLD
*
Details:

4. *Berle Flying Mallards Embroidered Pants.* Excellent condition. Size 33 x 31.5 (hand measured). 3" of additional fabric under cuff. Flat front and not cuffed. *SOLD
*
Details:

5. *University of Tennessee Emblematic Tie.* Perfect condition, 3" wide. Navy blue tie with orange UT's. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS:*

6. *Land's End OCBD.* The elusive peach color...Perfect shape - size 16.5 x 35, Trim Fit. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS:
*
Details:

Please PM if interested...


----------



## cgc

Is that tie University of Tennessee or Texas?


----------



## Georgia

Tennessee


----------



## Georgia

The Florsheim longwings and the AE loafers have sold.


----------



## thebot

Attempting to build up my wardrobe and I am looking for the following:

3/2 blue sack blazer in size 42r or l 

herringbone blazer in 42r or l

thanks for your help!


----------



## vwguy

AE Lexington 8 1/2 E Found these today, the uppers are in really great shape and the soles have better than average wear. $25 shipped via USPS Priority Mail.




























Brian


----------



## Reddington

thebot said:


> Attempting to build up my wardrobe and I am looking for the following:
> 
> 3/2 blue sack blazer in size 42r or l
> 
> thanks for your help!


The University blazer is still on sale at Brooks Brothers. Although, it looks like only the 43S is left.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=307&Parent_Id=305&Product_Id=991086

Cheers.


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Viyella Dress Gordan Plaid Robe - Medium*

The same luxurious, refined, yet practical Viyella fabric used for years in Viyella's renowned shirts. Vivid color, a soft hand, and sturdy weave result from a process that began in 1784, near Nottingham, England. The process spins together a blend of 80% long-staple combed pima cotton and 20% Australian merino wool fibers. The perfect blend of these two select fibers creates a yarn that brings Viyella fabric its signature combination of a smooth hand and durability that only betters with age. A shawl collar, waist belt, and two deep pockets round out the comfort. Medium. Retails for $165 at Orvis. I'm asking $89 including shipping in CONUS.

(Shown on right in picture)
https://imageshack.us


----------



## JordanW

*Still available.*

Purchased this from ebay last week. The seller listed it as 40S but it measures out to be about a 42S. It has a cuff button missing

Shoulders: 19"
Underarm to underarm: 22 1/4"
Sleeves from shoulder seam down: 22 1/2"
Length from top of collar: 29 1/2"
*
Asking $20 shipped 
*

Please PM if interested.

JordanW


----------



## Georgia

The mallard Berle's have sold.


----------



## Georgia

The Mallard Berle's have sold.


----------



## spinlps

spinlps said:


> I purchased these from paper clip in the F/W of 2006 fresh from an Alden Restoration. I've worn them less than five times as indicated by the lack of heel pad and sole wear. I always seem to reach for the tassels or the LHS's and leave these behind, so off they go. Size 11 B/D. Alden Box, Trees and shoe bags included in price. I'm asking what I paid for them, $165 PPD in CONUS. Paypal please.


These are sold pending payment. Thanks.


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Reduced to $69 shipped in CONUS.*



M. Charles said:


> *NWT Viyella Dress Gordan Plaid Robe - Medium*
> 
> The same luxurious, refined, yet practical Viyella fabric used for years in Viyella's renowned shirts. Vivid color, a soft hand, and sturdy weave result from a process that began in 1784, near Nottingham, England. The process spins together a blend of 80% long-staple combed pima cotton and 20% Australian merino wool fibers. The perfect blend of these two select fibers creates a yarn that brings Viyella fabric its signature combination of a smooth hand and durability that only betters with age. A shawl collar, waist belt, and two deep pockets round out the comfort. Medium. Retails for $165 at Orvis. I'm asking $89 including shipping in CONUS.
> 
> (Shown on right in picture)
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## mmfink

*Assorted coats and pants*

Hello everyone,

I am relatively new to posting on this site but have been lurking for a while, learning about clothes and developing my style and my wardrobe. I've been doing a lot of thrifting lately and I recently picked up some jackets, pants and suits in the hopes that they might help to subsidize my other purchases. I am willing to entertain trade offers for bills khakis (M2P 31x31) and shetland and alpaca sweaters (andover, "shaggy dog", etc) in size M.

Item 1
DUNHILL "Made in Italy' Sport Coat 78% Wool, 22% Silk, 2 Button Italian style
Asking *$65*, Free Shipping
Description: This is cut in the Italian style (no vent), with patch pockets. The fabric feels very nice. There is a very light discoloration on the inside of the jacket's left breast. It is hardly noticeable and shouldn't detract from the jacket's otherwise excellent appearance but I have included a picture of it anyway fyi.











https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0003b.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0003d.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0003e.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0003f.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0003g.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0003h.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0003i.jpg

Tag Size: 54 EU (US 44L)
Color: Grey Prince of Whales
Shoulder to shoulder: 18.75 (in.)
Length: 31.5
Chest: 44
Waist: 40.5
Sleeve: 25
Additional sleeve: 0.5
Canvas: Full
Outer Pockets: 3
Inner Pockets: 3
Sleeve Buttons: 4, non-working
Vents: None

Item 2
PAUL STUART "New York' Sport Coat 100% Pure New (Light) Wool, 2 Button American style
Asking *$50*, Free Shipping
Description: Another coat in great condition with very little sign of wear. Nice with jeans? Note: Rt. hand sleeve has VERY small hole (pictured) right on the tip of the sleeve fold. This could be fixed by a tailor cheaply and easily, esp. if the sleeves are going to be taken in.












https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0004d.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0004b.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0004e.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0004f.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0004g.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0004h.jpg

Tag Size: 40R
Color: Charcoal, Bird's Eye Pattern
Shoulder to shoulder: 16.5 (in.)
Length: 30
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24
Additional sleeve: 1
Canvas: Full
Outer Pockets: 3
Inner Pockets: 4
Sleeve Buttons: 4, non-working
Vents: 1

Item 3
Harris Tweed Sport Coat, 100% Heavy Scottish Wool, 2 button w/ side vents
Asking *$40* with *Free Shipping*

The stitching on this coat is really nice.










https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0005b-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0005c-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0005d-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0005e-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0005f-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0005g-1.jpg

Tag Size: Untagged
Color: See pictures
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5 (in.)
Length: 29.5
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Sleeve: 23.5
Additional sleeve: 1
Canvas: Full
Outer Pockets: 3
Inner Pockets: 2
Sleeve Buttons: 3, non-working
Vents: 2

Item 4
Vintage Christian Dior sweater vest, size Large, made of 100% Shetland wool. Its in great condition with all original buttons. *$16* with *Free shipping*










https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0006b-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0006c-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0006d-1.jpg

Item 5
These trousers are tagged as 1881 Cerrutti, Metalizzatto 120s, which I assume refers to the fabric. Most of the stitching on these looks hand done. They are Navy blue, cuffed and 2 pleated and were made in Italy. *$20* shipping included.

Waist: 35
Inseam:29
Rise: 12










https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0295.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0296.jpg

Item 6
These are tan trousers by Paul Stuart in a thick wool. They have belt straps as well as suspender buttons and are 2 pleated. *$25* shipping included.

Waist: 36
Inseam: 34
Rise: 12.5










https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0280.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh52/lithium180/IMG_0282.jpg

Feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## Georgia

Price reductions on the remaining items:



Georgia said:


> Got some nice stuff . Here are some highlights as well as some additional items:
> 
> 1. *Lyle & Scott Scottish Wool Argyle Sweater.* Perfect condition. 100% pure wool. Not marked, but measures to a size Large (23" chest, 29" length). *Asking $30 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> Details:
> 
> 5. *University of Tennessee Emblematic Tie.* Perfect condition, 3" wide. Navy blue tie with orange UT's. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> 6. *Land's End OCBD.* The elusive peach color...Perfect shape - size 16.5 x 35, Trim Fit. *Asking $17 shipped CONUS:
> *
> Details:
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## M. Charles

*ITEM IS SOLD*



M. Charles said:


> *NWT Viyella Dress Gordan Plaid Robe - Medium*
> 
> The same luxurious, refined, yet practical Viyella fabric used for years in Viyella's renowned shirts. Vivid color, a soft hand, and sturdy weave result from a process that began in 1784, near Nottingham, England. The process spins together a blend of 80% long-staple combed pima cotton and 20% Australian merino wool fibers. The perfect blend of these two select fibers creates a yarn that brings Viyella fabric its signature combination of a smooth hand and durability that only betters with age. A shawl collar, waist belt, and two deep pockets round out the comfort. Medium. Retails for $165 at Orvis. I'm asking $89 including shipping in CONUS.
> 
> (Shown on right in picture)
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## Patrick06790

I grow weary of the the Battle With Sweaters. Either they are too clingy, too long in the body and sleeve, or, in the examples below, all of that.

You may buy any of these for $25 shipped CONUS. If they happen to be the right size and you want the whole megilla, we can figure something out. I'm easy. Send PM.

#1 Lands End Arrrrghyle. It will look terrific on someone else. *SOLD*

Tagged M: 85 percent cotton, 15 percent cashmere (from only the rarest Wisconsin yaks); made in Hong Kong. 45" chest, 25 1/4" sleeve, 26 1/4" length. Makes you wonder what a Large looks like.

#2 Lands End grey. Measurements exactly as above, also fabric and manufacture. *SOLD*

#3 The Other Lands End grey, slightly darker than #2 but not by much. Tagged M: 42" chest, 26" sleeve, 26 1/2" length. 100 percent wool, made in USA.



















#4 BB outlet, green, second pic is best for color. 43" chest, 26 1/2 sleeve, 26 1/2 length. Just for laughs it's tagged Large.


----------



## summej2

*Ben Silver Tie, J. Press 42R, Southwick 44R*

Everything is still available. Price is reduced to $30 shipped priority in CONUS.



summej2 said:


> 1) Ben Silver Repp Tie. I never wore this; it was too bright for me. Otherwise, it is in fine shape having only hung in my closet. There is one slub in the silk, but that's how it came.
> 
> $35 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) J. Press camel-hair jacket: 3-roll-2, hook vent, patch-and-flap pockets, undarted and minimally padded
> 
> 32.5" long
> 19.25" shoulder
> 22.5" chest
> 25.5" arm
> 
> Some wear at the cuffs so probably better for someone with shorter arms. Also, the lining needs to be sewn at one armhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 3) Southwick tweed jacket: two button, single vent, darted but minimal shaping, minimal padding. This has a nice "Princeton style" stripe to the tweed. It's marked 44R.
> 
> 31" long
> 20" shoulder
> 23" chest
> 24.5" arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped in CONUS


----------



## whomewhat

*Hart Schaffner Marx Olive Plaid Sport Coat*

Hart Schaffner Marx Olive Plaid Sport Coat 
FREE to first person who wants it. I ask for the actual cost of postage only.​
​
​
​
​
​


*Styling Cues*​
Hart Schaffner Marx
Comfort Line
Made in USA
Wool (not marked, but my hand tells me 100% wool)
Olive in Plaid Pattern
Fully lined
Single Breasted Two-Button Front
Notched Lapel
No Rear Vent
Two Inside Pockets
Two Outside Side Flap Closure Pockets
3-Button Cuffs​
*Condition and Labeling*​
Gently Used​
No Material Tag - Feels like 100% wool​
*Measurements*​
No Marked Size: Estimate at 40-42 S-R​
Chest: 42 inches​
Waist: 39 inches​
Shoulders: 18.5 inches​
Sleeves: 23.25 inches w/ 1 inch turned under (could be lengthened to a full 24 inches)​
Length: 31.5 inches​


----------



## memphisvol

*Vineyard Vines Corduroys*

I picked up 2 NWT Vineyard Vines Red Corduroys at Marshalls for $7. They are 36x34. 5 pocket jean style, plain front, color is compass rose. Yours for 7 plus shipping. Retail is 78.


----------



## memphislawyer

All but the far right tie available.

One tie is $10, except for the orange brioni, it is $35. Two ties is $17. Three is $25. All 4 would be $50 shipped. Also would consider a trade for pocket squares.

Also have some Trumpers Coronis hair lotion, 3.5 ounce size, and Taylors C.A.R. lotion that Id sell or trade.


----------



## Untilted

i'm sorry. but this thread isnt the appropriate market place for the above ties.


----------



## whomewhat

*FREE! Nordtrom Navy Blue Blazer - 43L*

FREE to good home. Mint condition Navy Blue blazer made for Nordstrom in 100% water and stain resistant Italian wool. It is a 43L and fits true to size. Single breasted, two button front, gold blazer buttons, single rear vent. I ask the cost of actual postage only.

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## TommyDawg

whomewhat said:


> Hart Schaffner Marx Olive Plaid Sport Coat
> 
> FREE to first person who wants it. I ask for the actual cost of postage only.
> ​
> Nice jacket, and very nice offer. If it were my size, I'd like it...
> TD


----------



## TommyDawg

Not going to ask how a good Georgia boy has a UT tie...


----------



## anglophile23

TommyDawg said:


> Not going to ask how a good Georgia boy has a UT tie...


Good taste.


----------



## whomewhat

TommyDawg said:


> Hart Schaffner Marx Olive Plaid Sport Coat
> 
> FREE to first person who wants it. I ask for the actual cost of postage only.​
> Nice jacket, and very nice offer. If it were my size, I'd like it...
> TD


I hope someone finds it a good deal and takes it. I hate waste. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

Those are very generous offers, whowhatme. Kudos!


----------



## M. Charles

Untilted said:


> i'm sorry. but this thread isnt the appropriate market place for the above ties.


I agree. He would have much better luck, anyway, on Styleforum.


----------



## jim applebaum

*Thrifty exchanges*

Much of what I have in (my wife would say ) "a wildly overdone"wardrobe," comes from winning ebay auctions, Orvis - Peterman - Sierra Trading Post online sales. Here are my (current measurements)

Jacket/coat - 44 R (20 shoulder to shoulder, 34 sleeve, 31 collar to hem) 
Pants - 36x 29.5
Shirt - 16 x 34 (spread and cutaway collars preferred) 
Shoes - 10.5C
Hat/cap - 7 1/8 (58 cm)


----------



## jim applebaum

*Thrifty exchanges*

On ebay, I recently won an Invertere tweed coat. Not as yet received. Can anyone tell me about this English brand ( now defunct I believe).


----------



## nerdykarim

jim applebaum said:


> On ebay, I recently won an Invertere tweed coat. Not as yet received. Can anyone tell me about this English brand ( now defunct I believe).


Welcome to the forum, Jim. You may receive a better answer if you posted your question as a new thread instead of as a reply to the thrift exchange thread.

There was a post about Invertere . My understanding is that they used to make some of Paul Stuart's outwear and that O'Connells carries them.


----------



## vwguy

These are still available, if there is no interest in a few days, I'll just put them on ebay.



vwguy said:


> AE Lexington 8 1/2 E Found these today, the uppers are in really great shape and the soles have better than average wear. $25 shipped via USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## Georgia

TommyDawg said:


> Not going to ask how a good Georgia boy has a UT tie...


Mrs. Georgia's alma mater.


----------



## memphislawyer

M. Charles said:


> I agree. He would have much better luck, anyway, on Styleforum.


Im sorry for this and have listed them on ebay.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* to the caveman of Trad. (I don't understand your Trad ways. They frighten me. I'm just a caveman. But what I do know is...)



AlanC said:


> Vintage Brooks Bros.--$15 (I almost kept this one)
> 
> https://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3399/p1011948bu9.jpg


I really will list this stuff. My apologies for the delay, but I've been out of town. I should start getting it up tomorrow.



> I have a bunch of stuff backlogged that will be coming up as I have time to process it including...
> 
> LL Bean duffel coat, Large
> Norman Hilton tweed suit, 42L
> Brooks Bros 3/2 gray sack suit, 43L
> English bespoke hacking jacket, 2 1/2 button _dartless_ (the ultimate in Anglo-Trad!), ~41/42L
> And more!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Lambswool Cardigan Large*

100% Lambswool charcoal cardigan, made in England, perfect condition. Raglan shoulders ( I think, I can never tell raglan from saddle). Large. PM questions or interest. Asking $25 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbs2yv9.jpghttps://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsrn6.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

tonylumpkin said:


> 100% Lambswool charcoal cardigan, made in England, perfect condition. Raglan shoulders ( I think, I can never tell raglan from saddle). Large. PM questions or interest. Asking $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> It's tempting but since I'm a 48 chest I'm sure the buttons would be a little snug.


----------



## tonylumpkin

clemsontiger said:


> tonylumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Lambswool charcoal cardigan, made in England, perfect condition. Raglan shoulders ( I think, I can never tell raglan from saddle). Large. PM questions or interest. Asking $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> It's tempting but since I'm a 48 chest I'm sure the buttons would be a little snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit to pit measurement is 23 1/2" so I suspect you're right.
Click to expand...


----------



## whomewhat

whomewhat said:


> FREE to good home. Mint condition Navy Blue blazer made for Nordstrom in 100% water and stain resistant Italian wool. It is a 43L and fits true to size. Single breasted, two button front, gold blazer buttons, single rear vent. I ask the cost of actual postage only.
> 
> https://www.freeimagehosting.net/


Tentatively taken, pending payment arrangements. Several newer members have requested the blazer, but have failed to respond to notification of such. Since I am giving this away, I am not looking for a lot of headaches. I do not mind helping out new members, but it is first come first serve. I have sent my payment information out to one of the three who have requested it. If that one does not respond within a day or so, I will send to the next one, in order of requests made, and so on. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## TradTeacher

3 Items...

BB Navy/White Gingham BD
Traditional Fit
15 neck/32/33 sleeve

Bought new by me a few years ago. Still in superb condition.

*$15 shipped*

J. Crew NWT Nantucket Red Chinos
34x32

My wife picked these up for me not realizing I had already purchased a pair from esteemed member M. Charles. So, I have no use for this pair. Keep 'em as pants or hem them into shorts!

*$15 shipped*

Filson Upland Chukka Boot
Size 9.5 D
Union Made in the USA

I bought these last April and wore them off and on throughout the fall. They are nearly new and extremely comfortable. I still have the original box, Filson Boot Oil and Filson Boot Wax that I'll include with them. a link to the boot from the Filson website. The retail on these is $265, but I only paid $245 for them.

I'm looking to get *$100* for them if possible. These are boots that will last and last. PM for pics.

J. Press Sack Blazer also still available.

Thanks,

TT:teacha:


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

*Desperately Seeking Shoes*

I'm a size 13 and they don't turn up so often. If anyone has or comes across any of the usual suspects (AE, Alden, Florsheim, Bass, Quoddy, etc) in any "tradly" styles in a size 13, keep me in mind!


----------



## AlanC

The moment has arrived. I have a number of things to list. I'm going to start off at the higher dollar items and work my way down. I've got some some good workhorse sportcoats coming that will be in the $35 range delivered.

First are a few special items:

SOLD pending payment--*Norman Hilton* brown herringbone heavy tweed suit from Richard's of Mountain Brook
This is one of the most fun finds I've ever had. If it wasn't a long I'd keep it no questions asked. They don't make 'em like this any more, but if they did this would be a $2000 suit retail. This one is in fantastic shape, could use a freshening up dry cleaning.
3/2 sack, no darts, half lined, center vent, plain front, unique woven leather buttons
$100 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Tagged size: 42L

Chest from pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.25"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31 1/8"

Waist: 34.5" + 3+" to let
Inseam: 32" + 1.75" cuff

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011942yn5.jpg https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011941ng0.jpg

*Brooks Brothers* Brooksease charcoal 3/2 suit
Tagged size: 43L
The fabric on this one is amazing to touch. It has a textured twill type weave and is unbelievably soft. This is a real staple in anyone's wardrobe.
$90 delivered CONUS, Paypal.
3/2 sack, dartless, fully lined, plain front trousers

Chest from pit to pit: 23"
Sleeve: 26.25"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 32.5"

Waist: 36 + 2.5" to let
Inseam: 31 1/8" + 1.5" cuffs










  https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011954tc6.jpg

*JC Wells of Hanover Square bespoke* plaid tweed hacking jacket
Wow. This one fits me except it's too long, otherwise you'd never see it other than in a What Are You Wearing thread. This is the ultimate in Anglo-Trad. 3/2 roll, dartless, side-vents, hacking pockets with ticket pocket and working two-button cuffs. This is what happens when a Trad meets Savile Row. You'll never see another one like this.
$100 delivered, CONUS, Paypal.

Estimated size: 41L (No tagged size--bespoke)

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25" (keep in mind the cuffs have working buttons)
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 31.75"

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011966rx0.jpg

*L.L. Bean* duffel coat with Thinsulate and nondetachable hood in classic loden
Made in USA
Tagged Size: Large

$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 26"
Sleeve: 24.5" (shoulders are wider, which would mean a longer sleeve length than this measurement indicates)
Shoulder: 22.5"
Length: 38.5"










https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011949tg0.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press Sack Blazer is SOLD pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Georgia

Just about everything has sold - I still have the L&S sweater and the UT tie. I lowered prices on each...lemme know if you are interested.



Georgia said:


> Got some nice stuff . Here are some highlights as well as some additional items:
> 
> 1. *Lyle & Scott Scottish Wool Argyle Sweater.* Perfect condition. 100% pure wool. Not marked, but measures to a size Large (23" chest, 29" length). *Asking $20 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> Details:
> 
> 5. *University of Tennessee Emblematic Tie.* Perfect condition, 3" wide. Navy blue tie with orange UT's. *Asking $15 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## AlanC

^You may have to pay someone to take that UT tie.


----------



## TradTeacher

Hey, I resemble that remark!

TT:teacha:


----------



## Prepstyle

Purchased this BB tie on eBay. It is not silver as it appears in the picture. It is more of a gold or champagne color. Still a very nice tie, but not what I was looking for. I paid $21.64 including shipping. I'll let it go for $20 even. PM if interested.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> ^You may have to pay someone to take that UT tie.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## randomdude

tripreed said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Me-ow!


----------



## Georgia

I know, I know...there has to be a 'Vowel' fan here somewhere...



AlanC said:


> ^You may have to pay someone to take that UT tie.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

Georgia said:


> I know, I know...there has to be a 'Vowel' fan here somewhere...


On a forum board filled with fine, upstanding gentleman? I highly doubt it.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## memphislawyer

Go Vols (except when they play Memphis on 2-23-08, then go Tigers!)

Sam


----------



## M. Charles

*Baracuta G9*

*ITEM IS SOLD*

40R. New Old Stock. Classic Vintage Baracuta G9 Harrington Jacket. Vintage line - now discontinued by Baracuta - but brand new and unworn, with tags. Unlike many on the market, this is a 100% authentic *Made in England* model.

A rare opportunity to own a classic Baracuta G9 - here in Claret (I believe this is the color Sinatra wore, or close to it). This is the classic G9 Baracuta Harrington Jacket with all the essential Baracuta G9 features: Raglan blouson sleeves, two symetrical pockets with flap and button fasten, elasticated waist and cuffs, short collar with button fasten, double zip fasten, Fraser tarten lining and the iconic 'umbrella' styling to the reverse. Asking $165 shipped in CONUS. Please PM.

Pictures: (Note: color is most accurately portrayed in the first picture):

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## wnh

Size on the Baracuta?


----------



## M. Charles

wnh said:


> Size on the Baracuta?


What was I thinking?! It's a 40R. This is a pretty true measurement. If you wear a 40R in a sports jacket, you will wear a 40R in this.

I have this exact jacket in navy and love it to death. Again, the sizing is the same as my jacket size.


----------



## M. Charles

Item is Sold



M. Charles said:


> 40R. New Old Stock. Classic Vintage Baracuta G9 Harrington Jacket. Vintage line - now discontinued by Baracuta - but brand new and unworn, with tags. Unlike many on the market, this is a 100% authentic *Made in England* model.
> 
> A rare opportunity to own a classic Baracuta G9 - here in Claret (I believe this is the color Sinatra wore, or close to it). This is the classic G9 Baracuta Harrington Jacket with all the essential Baracuta G9 features: Raglan blouson sleeves, two symetrical pockets with flap and button fasten, elasticated waist and cuffs, short collar with button fasten, double zip fasten, Fraser tarten lining and the iconic 'umbrella' styling to the reverse. Asking $165 shipped in CONUS. Please PM.
> 
> Pictures: (Note: color is most accurately portrayed in the first picture):


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Cable Car Clothiers Cashmere Blend Grey Herringbone Scottish Tweed Sports Jacket.*

*Sold Pending Payment.*

*NWT Cable Car Clothiers Cashmere Blend Grey Herringbone Scottish Tweed Sports Jacket. 40R*.

New with tags. Done in 3/2 Undarted Sack "Ivy" style. Canvassed construction--no glue! Measurements: 1. Jacket Length: From bottom of collar- 31" 2. Jacket Point to Point (Shoulder)- 18" 3. Jacket Sleeve from Top of Seam- 24 1/2" 4. Jacket Chest- 43". (Jacket is shown on right hand side of photo).

Asking $165 including shipping in CONUS. Please PM. Thanks.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=524&i=sc00048b241so2bg2.jpg


----------



## vwguy

I picked these up over the weekend at Goodwill, they're Sheltons in calfskin and ostrich in a 9 D which is a bit small for me, $30 shippped via Priority Mail.

SOLD!

Brian


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price Cut: Brooks Brothers Cardigan*

*NOW $25 shipped CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> 100% Lambswool charcoal cardigan, made in England, perfect condition. Raglan shoulders ( I think, I can never tell raglan from saddle). Large. PM questions or interest. Asking $25 shipped CONUS
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbs2yv9.jpghttps://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsrn6.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> BB Navy/White Gingham BD
> Traditional Fit
> 15 neck/32/33 sleeve
> 
> Bought new by me a few years ago. Still in superb condition.


So, in the spirit of true thrift, I'll pass this along for FREE to the first PM I receive. I'll also pass along a Royden ShotShell Belt--Size 34 or 36 (I can't remember)--for free. Philanthropy feels good...

TT:teacha:


----------



## TradTeacher

Shirt and belt are now spoken for...

TT:teacha:


----------



## gtguyzach

A few things that I need to clear out:

AE Saddle Shoes 10.5D Purchased on eBay and just never fit me right. *$20 shipped*

LL Bean Hunting Shoe Mocs 9 Narrow - unfortunately the narrow did not work for my foot *$15 shipped*

Burgundy BB Shetland size M - wasn't happy with the fit, turns out I'm more of a small *$10 Shipped*

BB Brwn/Green Fair Isle Shetland Size L - this was the first Shetland I purchased and still one of my favorites but just too big for me anymore
*$15 Shipped*

Please excuse the poor quality of my pictures. I can try to take more if that will help anyone. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Duck

gtguyzach said:


> A few things that I need to clear out:
> 
> LL Bean Hunting Shoe Mocs 9 Narrow - unfortunately the narrow did not work for my foot *$15 shipped*
> 
> Please excuse the poor quality of my pictures. I can try to take more if that will help anyone. PM me if you're interested.


Where are the lines on the front of the rubber? Those are some strange looking Bean boots. They have three lines of stitching in front of the leather where mine have only two lines of stitching. Also, what is the writing on the inside?


----------



## gtguyzach

Duck said:


> Where are the lines on the front of the rubber? Those are some strange looking Bean boots. They have three lines of stitching in front of the leather where mine have only two lines of stitching. Also, what is the writing on the inside?


These were a thrift purchase so I can't comment directly on where they came from. The writing on the inside is just sharpie from the thrift store. Along with the missing lines on the rubber, these are also a little thinner and more flexible than my "gumshoe" bean boots. They are marked on the back "Maine Hunting Shoe LL Bean Inc Freeport, ME". Perhaps there was a variation in the styling along the way somewhere?


----------



## OscarTheWild

*NIB 10C Brooks Brothers Alden Cordovan Low Vamp loafers*

I had ordered these from the Madison Ave store. Had used my AAAC 15% card. They had to search around for a while before they found these. Turns out they were too long. They are still NIB. I was planning to take them back to BB but if someone wants this hard to find size (at 15% off retail of $568 + NY taxes shipping etc) please pm me. If not, back they go.

They are Cordovan in colour and shell cordovan.
-


----------



## Patrick06790

OK, boys, somebody buy these things. They are taking up space I require for other purposes.

Knock 'em down to $20 shipped CONUS or $35 for both. Whaddya got to lose?



Patrick06790 said:


> I grow weary of the the Battle With Sweaters. Either they are too clingy, too long in the body and sleeve, or, in the examples below, all of that.
> 
> You may buy any of these for $25 shipped CONUS. If they happen to be the right size and you want the whole megilla, we can figure something out. I'm easy. Send PM.
> 
> #3 The Other Lands End grey, slightly darker than #2 but not by much. Tagged M: 42" chest, 26" sleeve, 26 1/2" length. 100 percent wool, made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 BB outlet, green, second pic is best for color. 43" chest, 26 1/2 sleeve, 26 1/2 length. Just for laughs it's tagged Large.


----------



## vwguy

One last bump for these shoes, they need a good home.



vwguy said:


> AE Lexington 8 1/2 E Found these today, the uppers are in really great shape and the soles have better than average wear. $25 shipped via USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## AlanC

^I can't believe no one has grabbed those Lexingtons.

J.Crew barn jacket, size Large
Madras plaid lining, a perfect jacket for spring
I remember how badly I wanted one of these things back in college. I picked one up last fall and love it. Highly recommended.

This one is broken in, but condition is very solid, no issues.

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Robert Talbott regimental from H. Stockton Atlanta
some slight wrinkling
$12 delivered in NA, Paypal


----------



## AlanC

*Brooks Brothers* suit price drop and new picture: $75 delivered, Paypal

The original pictures have a horrible lapel roll. This one shows what it ought ot look like.

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012021wr3.jpg

*L.L. Bean* duffel price drop: $50 delivered



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* Brooksease charcoal 3/2 suit
> Tagged size: 43L
> The fabric on this one is amazing to touch. It has a textured twill type weave and is unbelievably soft. This is a real staple in anyone's wardrobe.
> $90 delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 3/2 sack, dartless, fully lined, plain front trousers
> 
> Chest from pit to pit: 23"
> Sleeve: 26.25"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 32.5"
> 
> Waist: 36 + 2.5" to let
> Inseam: 31 1/8" + 1.5" cuffs
> 
> https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011954tc6.jpg
> 
> *L.L. Bean* duffel coat with Thinsulate and nondetachable hood in classic loden
> Made in USA
> Tagged Size: Large
> 
> $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest: 26"
> Sleeve: 24.5" (shoulders are wider, which would mean a longer sleeve length than this measurement indicates)
> Shoulder: 22.5"
> Length: 38.5"
> 
> https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011949tg0.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Okay, here's round two of the sportcoats. These are all solid workhorse tweeds. Take any one for *$35 delivered*, Paypal.

SOLD pending payment--Harris Tweed two-button sack
Shaia's house label
Shaia's is an old Trad shop that has since gone Italian, but this one is a relic of the good old days. It's a sack but with two-buttons (Andover Shop style).

Estimated size: 39S (no tagged size)

Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length, from bottom of collar: 29"

H. Oritsky for the Locker Room
Tagged 40R

Chest: 21.75"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 18 3/8"
Length: 30.5"

Corbin for the Locker Room
Black and gray houndstooth with cranberry and teal-ish windowpane
The lining stitching has come loose at the right cuff. This can be reattached when you have the sleeves shortened (the tailor would take out the stitching anyway). No tears, just loose stitches on the interior cuff.

Estimated size: 40/41R

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Shoulder: 18.75"
Length: 30.75"










Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed
Okay, not a sack, but a wardrobe staple for the Southern or big tent Trad.

Estimated size: 40/41S

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 29.5"


----------



## vwguy

AlanC said:


> ^I can't believe no one has grabbed those Lexingtons.


I know! They're an odd size though, maybe that's why.

Brian


----------



## M. Charles

*Preppy/Trad/Ivy Sweaters!*

*Here are a few sweaters for your perusal. Click on the links for a much better view. All of these are superb. Prices include USPS Priority Mail Shipping in CONUS.*

*Brooks Brothers Shetland (Size 46) Made in Scotland*
This beautiful, excellent condition BB made in Scotland shetland is one of the few striped ones I've seen. Done up in a hunter, navy, and red. Gorgeous. Asking $38 shipped.

https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2880nm7.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881cm5.jpg

*Vintage LL Bean Nantucket Red Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA*
They simply don't make them like this anymore. A ribbed USA Nantucket Red 100% cotton spring sweater. Size Medium. Would look great with khakis and boat shoes. Asking $28 shipped.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2886ie6.jpg https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2887zi5.jpg

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Dark Navy Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA, Size 42*
Very nice-I would wear this with jeans and boats over a white OCBD. 100% cotton. This season's Press striped version is $125. You can have this one for $25 shipped.

https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2871zd0.jpg https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2875yv4.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*BB, Norman Hilton and more Sack Tweeds, Blazers, Camel Hair, etc.*

*It's time for Preppy/Ivy/Trad Sports Jackets and Blazers. All of the following are in the quintessential American sack cut. No darts! They are all different sizes, so pay close attention to measurements. All length measurements are from bottom of collar. All of these appear to be without fusing of any kind. All items are priced to include shipping via USPS Priority Mail within CONUS.*

*Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Tweed Sports Jacket, 3/2 Sack*
This coat is from the vintage "346" line--one of the best Brooks offered back in the day (not to be confused with the application of the 346 label today for inferior outlet merchandise). The tweed looks like Harris Tweed. Made in USA. Measurements: 23" chest; 33.5" length; 27" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped.

https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2888ni0.jpg https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2892at1.jpg

*Southwick? for The English Shop-West Hartford: Loden/Rust/Brown Patterened Tweed Jacket, 3/2 Sack, Approximately Size 40R*
Another gorgeous jacket in a nice pattern. Note that the colors are much more accurate in the second and third photographs. I believe this is Southwick but am not sure. It's USA made in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30.5 length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped.

https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893eg5.jpg https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898rc5.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2897ec5.jpg

*Huntington Clothiers Winter Blazer with Patch Pockets, 3/2 Sack, 37, 38, 39?* 
Huntington Clothiers was one of the few midwestern shops to carry the Ivy League Sack Cut. They operated out of Columbus, Ohio. This blazer is very nice. Made in USA. Comes with Fordham University blazer buttons, so you may want to replace them with regular ones or for your school of choice. This is easy enough and not costly. Measurements: 20.5" chest; 28.5" length; 24" sleeves; 17 3/4" from top of shoulder to top of shoulder. Asking $39 shipped.

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2917ch9.jpg https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2920ya4.jpg

*Norman Hilton Tweed Patterned Jacket, 2 Button Sack, USA*
Norman Hilton made some of the finest garments during the heyday of the sack suit. Much of it better than J. Press then and certainly better than J. Press now. Made in USA. Measurements: 21.75" chest; 30.25" length; 24.25" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped.

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921lx0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2922lq3.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2925pj1.jpg

*Southwick? Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack for Clipper Shop Clothiers Ltd.*
Gorgeous jacket, 3/2 sack with leather buttons. Brown herringbone tweed. Again, it looks like Southwick but I'm not sure. Made in USA in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30 3/8" length; 24 1/4" sleeves; 18 5/8" from top of shoulder to top of shoulder. Asking $39 shipped.

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2927rd8.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2928ap8.jpg https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2930xu8.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* -- Price drop on this beauty: *$80 delivered*



AlanC said:


> *JC Wells of Hanover Square bespoke* plaid tweed hacking jacket
> Wow. This one fits me except it's too long, otherwise you'd never see it other than in a What Are You Wearing thread. This is the ultimate in Anglo-Trad. 3/2 roll, dartless, side-vents, hacking pockets with ticket pocket and working two-button cuffs. This is what happens when a Trad meets Savile Row. You'll never see another one like this.
> $100 delivered, CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> Estimated size: 41L (No tagged size--bespoke)
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 25" (keep in mind the cuffs have working buttons)
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length: 31.75"
> 
> https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011966rx0.jpg


----------



## gtguyzach

Sweaters are sold but the shoes still remain.



gtguyzach said:


> A few things that I need to clear out:
> 
> AE Saddle Shoes 10.5D Purchased on eBay and just never fit me right. *$20 shipped*
> 
> LL Bean Hunting Shoe Mocs 9 Narrow - unfortunately the narrow did not work for my foot *$15 shipped*
> 
> Burgundy BB Shetland size M - wasn't happy with the fit, turns out I'm more of a small *Sold*
> 
> BB Brwn/Green Fair Isle Shetland Size L - this was the first Shetland I purchased and still one of my favorites but just too big for me anymore
> *Sold*
> 
> Please excuse the poor quality of my pictures. I can try to take more if that will help anyone. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## M. Charles

The Green shetland and ski sweater are gone. I've deleted them from the post for easier viewing. The other sweaters remain.



M. Charles said:


> *Here are a few sweaters for your perusal. Click on the links for a much better view. All of these are superb. Prices include USPS Priority Mail Shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Shetland (Size 46) Made in Scotland*
> This beautiful, excellent condition BB made in Scotland shetland is one of the few striped ones I've seen. Done up in a hunter, navy, and red. Gorgeous. Asking $38 shipped.
> 
> https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2880nm7.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881cm5.jpg
> 
> *Vintage LL Bean Nantucket Red Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA*
> They simply don't make them like this anymore. A ribbed USA Nantucket Red 100% cotton spring sweater. Size Medium. Would look great with khakis and boat shoes. Asking $28 shipped.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2886ie6.jpg https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2887zi5.jpg
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Dark Navy Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA, Size 42*
> Very nice-I would wear this with jeans and boats over a white OCBD. 100% cotton. This season's Press striped version is $125. You can have this one for $25 shipped.
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2871zd0.jpg https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2875yv4.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

Brooks camel hair and Brooks tweed are gone. I've removed them from the post for easier viewing. The others remain.



M. Charles said:


> *It's time for Preppy/Ivy/Trad Sports Jackets and Blazers. All of the following are in the quintessential American sack cut. No darts! They are all different sizes, so pay close attention to measurements. All length measurements are from bottom of collar. All of these appear to be without fusing of any kind. All items are priced to include shipping via USPS Priority Mail within CONUS.*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Tweed Sports Jacket, 3/2 Sack*
> This coat is from the vintage "346" line--one of the best Brooks offered back in the day (not to be confused with the application of the 346 label today for inferior outlet merchandise). The tweed looks like Harris Tweed. Made in USA. Measurements: 23" chest; 33.5" length; 27" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2888ni0.jpg https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2892at1.jpg
> 
> *Southwick? for The English Shop-West Hartford: Loden/Rust/Brown Patterened Tweed Jacket, 3/2 Sack, Approximately Size 40R*
> Another gorgeous jacket in a nice pattern. Note that the colors are much more accurate in the second and third photographs. I believe this is Southwick but am not sure. It's USA made in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30.5 length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped.
> 
> https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893eg5.jpg https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898rc5.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2897ec5.jpg
> 
> *Huntington Clothiers Winter Blazer with Patch Pockets, 3/2 Sack, 37, 38, 39?*
> Huntington Clothiers was one of the few midwestern shops to carry the Ivy League Sack Cut. They operated out of Columbus, Ohio. This blazer is very nice. Made in USA. Comes with Fordham University blazer buttons, so you may want to replace them with regular ones or for your school of choice. This is easy enough and not costly. Measurements: 20.5" chest; 28.5" length; 24" sleeves; 17 3/4" from top of shoulder to top of shoulder. Asking $39 shipped.
> 
> https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2917ch9.jpg https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2920ya4.jpg
> 
> *Norman Hilton Tweed Patterned Jacket, 2 Button Sack, USA*
> Norman Hilton made some of the finest garments during the heyday of the sack suit. Much of it better than J. Press then and certainly better than J. Press now. Made in USA. Measurements: 21.75" chest; 30.25" length; 24.25" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921lx0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2922lq3.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2925pj1.jpg
> 
> *Southwick? Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack for Clipper Shop Clothiers Ltd.* *Sold Pending Payment*
> Gorgeous jacket, 3/2 sack with leather buttons. Brown herringbone tweed. Again, it looks like Southwick but I'm not sure. Made in USA in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30 3/8" length; 24 1/4" sleeves; 18 5/8" from top of shoulder to top of shoulder. Asking $39 shipped.
> 
> https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2927rd8.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2928ap8.jpg https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2930xu8.jpg


----------



## JordanW

*Trad Staple*

Gently used Norman Hilton navy sack from Eljo's in Virginia. Great looking blazer with zero shoulder padding. There is a small pin sized hole located to the left of the left hip pocket as illustrated below - hardly noticeable.

Tagged *41R

*Chest, underarm to underarm: 21.25"
Sleeve, shoulder seam to end of cuff: 25" 
Length, top of collar down to hem: 32"
Shoulders: 18"

Asking* $28 Shipped* but I am open to trades on ties. I am looking for skinny repps, emblematics and bows.

PM if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## M. Charles

*More Trad/Preppy/Ivy Items!*

*Deansgate for Yale Coop Harris 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket with all the Ivy Details! Approx. 40R*
This is the nicest tweed I've seen in a long time. It has all the Ivy details, including hook vent, and (I forget what it's called) strap that buttons near the lapel. Real Harris Tweed. Perfect natural shoulders. Measurements: 18" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 30" length; 24 1/4" sleeve. Asking $75 shipped.

https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2959dd6.jpg https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2961zy9.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2962rh1.jpg

*Langley's West Hartford 3/2 Harris Tweed Sack, Loden Green and Brown*
Another gorgeous 3/2 sack with hook vent. Real Harris Tweed. Done up in a nice loden green and light brown weave. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.75" chest; 30" length; 25" sleeve. Asking $45 shipped.

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2965iw7.jpg https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2967ny1.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2968ep1.jpg

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Light Blue Linen Summer 3/2 Sack Jacket*
Perfect for summer! This jacket is basically flawless but does have one brownish stain on the back near the seat. I believe this would come out easily with a dry cleaning. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 32.5" length; 26.75" sleeve. Asking $35 shipped.

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2970wr3.jpg https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2973za0.jpg

*Polo University Club Hopsack Flannel Blazer*
This is the nicest jacket I've seen from Polo. Definite natural shoulders, patch pockets. Does have darts, but the rest of the features are pretty much in keeping with TNSIL mode. Would look great with a skinny tie. Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 21.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $35 shipped.

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985pd5.jpg https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2986lv8.jpg

*Dark Green Irish Aran Sweater - Hand Crafted in Ireland, Large*
Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous. If it were in my size, I'd definitely keep it! Dark green with Irish Aran cable patterns, hand crafted in Ireland. Asking $45 shipped.

https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944gk8.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945cc0.jpg

*Preppy/Trad/Ivy Ties--BB, Polo, Small Town Trad Shops*
Take your pick for $15 each shipped.

Brooks Brothers w/ Zebras; Simon's, Copley Square, Repp Tie:
https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947uo0.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948le8.jpg

*Shamrock Tie*-Made in USA; Polo patterned tie:

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2975fj1.jpg https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2976ke9.jpg

*Viyella for Harrod's 200th Anniversary -- Mint Condition, Original 55/45 Wool/Cotton Blend, Medium*
Beautiful shirt, with the old Viyella blend that dates back to the 18th century! Blue plaid. Asking $35 shipped.

https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2954al9.jpg https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2956ls2.jpg

*Braces*
I know nothing about braces. Just picked these up by chance. $15 shipped.

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952ht1.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2953vn5.jpg

*Paul Stuart Blazer, Made in Canada by Samuelsohn, 40R* *Now Sold*
Paul Stuart has been discussed here recently so I thought I'd add this. This is Made in Canada (for them by Samuelsohn). Very nice. Measurements: 18" shoulders; 21 1/4" chest; 30" length; 24.25" sleeves. Asking $35 shipped.

https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2987yc7.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2988ho0.jpg


----------



## kinnerton

*Allen Edmonds "Cameron" and "Park Ave", 8.5 E*

Gentlemen, these shoes were not thrifted -- I purchased them back when I was foolish enough to trust the advice of a Nordstrom sales person who told me that "E" was as wide these go. They never fit me properly and I never wore them much, as you can see from the pictures.

1st pair is the Cameron penny loafer, in a color that I believe AE calls "chile". These were not worn more than 4 or 5 times.

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03920001rf7im4.jpg https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03930002ie5.jpghttps://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03950004rv5.jpg

2nd pair is the Park Avenue, black, also in 8.5 E. Wore these for about 4 months and then discovered the EEE width!

https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03960005up2.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03970006yz3.jpg https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04010010ej2.jpg

Both pair are lightly worn -- uppers and soles in fine condition.

Asking $65 per pair shipped or $110 for both pair.


----------



## Georgia

Those Camerons are nice...it's a shame they aren't my size.


----------



## clemsontiger

Georgia,

I picked up the same model of AE saddles (10.5) and they never fit me quite right either. I'm in the process of putting them back on the bay.


----------



## M. Charles

Brooks Shetland now reduced to $28 shipped. Brooks cotton sweater now reduced to $20 shipped.



M. Charles said:


> *Here are a few sweaters for your perusal. Click on the links for a much better view. All of these are superb. Prices include USPS Priority Mail Shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Shetland (Size 46) Made in Scotland*
> This beautiful, excellent condition BB made in Scotland shetland is one of the few striped ones I've seen. Done up in a hunter, navy, and red. Gorgeous. Asking $38 shipped.
> 
> https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2880nm7.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881cm5.jpg
> 
> *Vintage LL Bean Nantucket Red Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA*
> They simply don't make them like this anymore. A ribbed USA Nantucket Red 100% cotton spring sweater. Size Medium. Would look great with khakis and boat shoes. Asking $28 shipped.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2886ie6.jpg https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2887zi5.jpg
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Dark Navy Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA, Size 42*
> Very nice-I would wear this with jeans and boats over a white OCBD. 100% cotton. This season's Press striped version is $125. You can have this one for $25 shipped.
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2871zd0.jpg https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2875yv4.jpg


----------



## AlanC

FYI on the Camerons above, they run small and narrow. I love the style of them.


----------



## mainy

mainy said:


> Some stuff I have posted on SF that may or may not appeal:
> 
> J.Press suit -
> Brown wool, 3/2 single breasted, single center vent, undarted (sack cut)
> Flat front trousers, 2 inch cuffs, 2 back pockets
> https://i27.tinypic.com/nx9px5.jpg
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2hp0jzd.jpg
> https://i28.tinypic.com/wjz0x5.jpg
> Measurements:
> 18.5" shoulder seam to seam
> 22" pit to pit
> 25" sleeve
> 
> 36" waist, 30" inseam, 2" inch cuffs
> 
> Condition: I hate to use the word flawless when describing used clothing, but this is pretty darn close. Doesn't get a whole lot more tradly than this either. *$220 shipped or best offer*
> 
> Black (navy?) red and white silk knit tie, NWT Polo by Ralph - *$25 shipped
> https://i26.tinypic.com/2kle9e.jpg
> 
> *3. vintage Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater vest, made in Scotland. Sz 38, fits true. Exceptional cashmere, this is nicer than the made in England ones you will see. Dark red, picture is too bright. *$45 shipped
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2h2pngw.jpg
> 
> *4. local high end mens store vintage sleeveless cardigan. 100% camel hair, tan in color. leather buttons, very high quality, made in scotland. no tag, but measures 21" across the chest - equiv to size 40. *$30 shipped
> https://i31.tinypic.com/281ag45.jpg
> 
> *


$200 shipped for the press suit, $40 shipped for the BB vest


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Several Brooks Brothers OCBDs, Repp Tie, 2 Par Braces and A Tan Woven Belt*

These Brooks Brothers shirts are newly listed since the large number of NWOT shirts I listed a while back (numbers 1, 9, 17, 18, 19, 20, 30, 31, 34, 35 of that batch remain, you can find them here https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=697778&postcount=1779 ).These shirts are lightly used and in excellent condition.

The first picture is two pinpoint oxford Original Polo shirts size 16/34 and 16/35. The 34 is made in the U.S., the 35 is made in Jamaica.
https://imageshack.us
Asking $17.50 each shipped CONUS...both for $30.

Next is a U.S. made OCBD Original Polo shirt size 15/32. Asking 17.50 shipped CONUS.
https://imageshack.us

Final Brooks Brothers shirts are two OCBDs size 17.5/34. One is U.S. made, the other made in Jamaica. $17.50 each shipped CONUS...both for $30. *THESE TWO ARE SOLD*
https://imageshack.us

Next is a beautiful red plaid Viyella 80/20 cotton/wool blend button down. It is in great condition and size is large. $30 shipped CONUS or $25 if purchased with any of the other shirts. *VILLEYA SOLD*
https://imageshack.us

I also have a Reis of New Haven navy repp tie $17.50 shipped CONUS, $15 if purchased with anything else.
https://imageshack.us

Two pair of braces, the first is a Brooks Brothers grosgrain, no signs of ever having been worn. The ones on the right also show no signs of wear and are without any labeling, but frankly are easily the equal, if not the superior, of the Brooks braces. $17.50 each or both for $30. $15 if purchased with anything else. *BB BRACES SOLD*
https://imageshack.us

Finally, a NWOT tan woven belt, size 38. There is a makers mark on it but I can't make it out. $15 shipped CONUS or $12.50 with any other purchase.
https://imageshack.us

PM questions or interest.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Viyella Plaid Shirt Size Large*

^^^Edited into above post.


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Drops*



M. Charles said:


> *Deansgate for Yale Coop Harris 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket with all the Ivy Details! Approx. 40R*
> This is the nicest tweed I've seen in a long time. It has all the Ivy details, including hook vent, and (I forget what it's called) strap that buttons near the lapel. Real Harris Tweed. Perfect natural shoulders. Measurements: 18" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 30" length; 24 1/4" sleeve. Asking $75 shipped. *Now $60 shipped.*
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2959dd6.jpg https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2961zy9.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2962rh1.jpg
> 
> *Langley's West Hartford 3/2 Harris Tweed Sack, Loden Green and Brown*
> Another gorgeous 3/2 sack with hook vent. Real Harris Tweed. Done up in a nice loden green and light brown weave. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.75" chest; 30" length; 25" sleeve. Asking $45 shipped. *Now $35 shipped.*
> 
> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2965iw7.jpg https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2967ny1.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2968ep1.jpg
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Light Blue Linen Summer 3/2 Sack Jacket*
> Perfect for summer! This jacket is basically flawless but does have one brownish stain on the back near the seat. I believe this would come out easily with a dry cleaning. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 32.5" length; 26.75" sleeve. Asking $35 shipped. *Now $25 shipped.*
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2970wr3.jpg https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2973za0.jpg
> 
> *Polo University Club Hopsack Flannel Blazer*
> This is the nicest jacket I've seen from Polo. Definite natural shoulders, patch pockets. Does have darts, but the rest of the features are pretty much in keeping with TNSIL mode. Would look great with a skinny tie. Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 21.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985pd5.jpg https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2986lv8.jpg
> 
> *Dark Green Irish Aran Sweater - Hand Crafted in Ireland, Large*
> Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous. If it were in my size, I'd definitely keep it! Dark green with Irish Aran cable patterns, hand crafted in Ireland. Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944gk8.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945cc0.jpg
> 
> *Preppy/Trad/Ivy Ties--BB, Polo, Small Town Trad Shops*
> Take your pick for $15 each shipped. *Now $12 shipped.*
> 
> Brooks Brothers w/ Zebras; Simon's, Copley Square, Repp Tie:
> https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947uo0.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948le8.jpg
> 
> *Shamrock Tie*-Made in USA; Polo patterned tie:
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2975fj1.jpg https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2976ke9.jpg
> 
> *Viyella for Harrod's 200th Anniversary -- Mint Condition, Original 55/45 Wool/Cotton Blend, Medium* *Now Sold*
> Beautiful shirt, with the old Viyella blend that dates back to the 18th century! Blue plaid. Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2954al9.jpg https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2956ls2.jpg
> 
> *Braces*
> I know nothing about braces. Just picked these up by chance. $15 shipped.
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952ht1.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2953vn5.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Southwick? and H. Freeman Sack Suits*

*Southwick? Charcoal Flannel Vested Sack Suit for The Cambridge Shop, 39?*
This is a gorgeous sack suit, probably Southwick, from the Cambridge Shop in Baltimore, MD. Very nice natural shoulders, flat front trousers, gorgeous vest. No darts! Measurements: 20.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.5" sleeve; 17.5" shoulder. Trousers: 35" waist 41.25" length. Excellent condition. Asking $125 shipped.

Note: circle in second picture is just from the camera!

https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2904em9.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2906sx8.jpg https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2907wz5.jpg

_[Thumbs placed side by side for space purposes--AlanC]_


----------



## Danny

Man, a lot of stuff on this thread lately...kind of overwhelming, but in a good way.

I have a couple things people might like.

First up, Bass Weejuns, non USA made. In good shape. Size 9.5D. Might want to have them re-heeled, but it's not vital. $20 shipped.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Next up a couple of ties. A nice red paisley at 3.25" with a light stain at the bottom if anyone wants to address it or clean it. It's still a very nice tie. And a repp stripe in burgundy and silver at a smart 3".

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Ties are $7 each shipped or both for $12.


----------



## Danny

JordanW said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> My buyer backed out so the jacket is back up for sale.
> 
> FYI - The spot has been completely removed.


Beautiful color...too bad it's too big for me, but a nice looking jacket!

Danny


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*Thanks Tonylumpkin!*

A while back, Tonylumpkin went out of his way for us by purchasing a huge bunch of new or nearly new BB shirts from a thrift shop and offering them here at a super duper price.

I ordered a couple from him and I received them on Valentine's Day. I can vouch to the fact that they appear totally new, even the one that was sold to me as a shirt "with an issue".

By all means, if you're in need of dress shirts, take a look at his offerings (just a few posts up actually).


----------



## AlanC

*Price cuts!*

J.Crew barn jacket: now *$15 delivered*
L.L. Bean: now *$40 delivered*
**Take both the barn jacket and the duffel for $50 delivered**
Talbott tie: *$10 delivered*

*J.Crew* barn jacket, size Large
Madras plaid lining, a perfect jacket for spring
I remember how badly I wanted one of these things back in college. I picked one up last fall and love it. Highly recommended.

This one is broken in, but condition is very solid, no issues.

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012022yh5.jpg https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012026pp9.jpg

*L.L. Bean* duffel coat with Thinsulate and nondetachable hood in classic loden
Made in USA
Tagged Size: Large

$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 26"
Sleeve: 24.5" (shoulders are wider, which would mean a longer sleeve length than this measurement indicates)
Shoulder: 22.5"
Length: 38.5"

 https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011949tg0.jpg

*Robert Talbott* regimental from H. Stockton Atlanta
some slight wrinkling
$12 delivered in NA, Paypal


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Filson Upland Chukka Boot
> Size 9.5 D
> Union Made in the USA
> 
> I bought these last April and wore them off and on throughout the fall. They are nearly new and extremely comfortable. I still have the original box, Filson Boot Oil and Filson Boot Wax that I'll include with them. a link to the boot from the Filson website. The retail on these is $265, but I only paid $245 for them.
> 
> I'm looking to get *$100* for them if possible. These are boots that will last and last. PM for pics.


BUMP for these boots.

TT:teacha:


----------



## JordanW

*Still available.

*BB Corduroy Sack - *42S*

Ver good condition. One cuff button is missing.
 
Shoulders: 19"
Underarm to underarm: 22 1/4"
Sleeves from shoulder seam down: 22 1/2"
Length from top of collar: 29 1/2"
*
Asking $20 shipped

*


----------



## M. Charles

*Aran Sweater now reduced to $39 Shipped*

Deansgate Tweed Now Sold



M. Charles said:


> *Price Drops*
> 
> 
> 
> M. Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deansgate for Yale Coop Harris 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket with all the Ivy Details! Approx. 40R*
> This is the nicest tweed I've seen in a long time. It has all the Ivy details, including hook vent, and (I forget what it's called) strap that buttons near the lapel. Real Harris Tweed. Perfect natural shoulders. Measurements: 18" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 30" length; 24 1/4" sleeve. Asking $75 shipped. *Now $60 shipped.*
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2959dd6.jpg https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2961zy9.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2962rh1.jpg
> 
> *Langley's West Hartford 3/2 Harris Tweed Sack, Loden Green and Brown*
> Another gorgeous 3/2 sack with hook vent. Real Harris Tweed. Done up in a nice loden green and light brown weave. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.75" chest; 30" length; 25" sleeve. Asking $45 shipped. *Now $35 shipped.*
> 
> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2965iw7.jpg https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2967ny1.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2968ep1.jpg
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Light Blue Linen Summer 3/2 Sack Jacket*
> Perfect for summer! This jacket is basically flawless but does have one brownish stain on the back near the seat. I believe this would come out easily with a dry cleaning. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 32.5" length; 26.75" sleeve. Asking $35 shipped. *Now $25 shipped.*
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2970wr3.jpg https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2973za0.jpg
> 
> *Polo University Club Hopsack Flannel Blazer*
> This is the nicest jacket I've seen from Polo. Definite natural shoulders, patch pockets. Does have darts, but the rest of the features are pretty much in keeping with TNSIL mode. Would look great with a skinny tie. Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 21.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985pd5.jpg https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2986lv8.jpg
> 
> *Dark Green Irish Aran Sweater - Hand Crafted in Ireland, Large*
> Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous. If it were in my size, I'd definitely keep it! Dark green with Irish Aran cable patterns, hand crafted in Ireland. Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944gk8.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945cc0.jpg
> 
> *Preppy/Trad/Ivy Ties--BB, Polo, Small Town Trad Shops*
> Take your pick for $15 each shipped. *Now $12 shipped.*
> 
> Brooks Brothers w/ Zebras; Simon's, Copley Square, Repp Tie:
> https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947uo0.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948le8.jpg
> 
> *Shamrock Tie*-Made in USA; Polo patterned tie:
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2975fj1.jpg https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2976ke9.jpg
> 
> *Viyella for Harrod's 200th Anniversary -- Mint Condition, Original 55/45 Wool/Cotton Blend, Medium* *Now Sold*
> Beautiful shirt, with the old Viyella blend that dates back to the 18th century! Blue plaid. Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2954al9.jpg https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2956ls2.jpg
> 
> *Braces*
> I know nothing about braces. Just picked these up by chance. $15 shipped.
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952ht1.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2953vn5.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Press Donegal Mist Tweed*

*J. Press Donegal Mist Tweed 41R 3/2 Sack w/ hook vent*
This beautiful J. Press tweed is made up of a blend of cashmere, mohair, and lambswool and hand spun in Ireland. Gorgeous jacket in fine condition, although it does have an extremely small pin hole that I have pointed out. This is hardly noticeable but I want to be completely straightforward. Measurements are: 18.5 shoulders; 31 length; 22 3/4 chest; 24 1/2 sleeve. Asking $75 shipped in CONUS. Please PM. Thanks.

https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2996ki6.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2998pp4.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*
.....



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* Brooksease charcoal 3/2 suit
> Tagged size: 43L
> The fabric on this one is amazing to touch. It has a textured twill type weave and is unbelievably soft. This is a real staple in anyone's wardrobe.
> $90 delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 3/2 sack, dartless, fully lined, plain front trousers
> 
> Chest from pit to pit: 23"
> Sleeve: 26.25"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 32.5"
> 
> Waist: 36 + 2.5" to let
> Inseam: 31 1/8" + 1.5" cuffs
> 
> https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012021wr3.jpg   https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011954tc6.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Reduced to $59 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> *J. Press Donegal Mist Tweed 41R 3/2 Sack w/ hook vent*
> This beautiful J. Press tweed is made up of a blend of cashmere, mohair, and lambswool and hand spun in Ireland. Gorgeous jacket in fine condition, although it does have an extremely small pin hole that I have pointed out. This is hardly noticeable but I want to be completely straightforward. Measurements are: 18.5 shoulders; 31 length; 22 3/4 chest; 24 1/2 sleeve. Asking $75 shipped in CONUS. Please PM. Thanks.
> 
> https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2996ki6.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2998pp4.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Further Price Reductions*

*Price Reductions*

*Langley's West Hartford 3/2 Harris Tweed Sack, Loden Green and Brown*
Another gorgeous 3/2 sack with hook vent. Real Harris Tweed. Done up in a nice loden green and light brown weave. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.75" chest; 30" length; 25" sleeve. Asking $45 shipped. Now $30 shipped.

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2965iw7.jpghttps://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2967ny1.jpghttps://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2968ep1.jpg

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Light Blue Linen Summer 3/2 Sack Jacket*
Perfect for summer! This jacket is basically flawless but does have one brownish stain on the back near the seat. I believe this would come out easily with a dry cleaning. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 32.5" length; 26.75" sleeve. Asking $35 shipped. Now $20 shipped.

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2970wr3.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2973za0.jpg

*Polo University Club Hopsack Flannel Blazer*
This is the nicest jacket I've seen from Polo. Definite natural shoulders, patch pockets. Does have darts, but the rest of the features are pretty much in keeping with TNSIL mode. Would look great with a skinny tie. Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 21.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $35 shipped. Now $30 shipped.

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985pd5.jpghttps://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2986lv8.jpg

*Dark Green Irish Aran Sweater - Hand Crafted in Ireland, Large*
Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous. If it were in my size, I'd definitely keep it! Dark green with Irish Aran cable patterns, hand crafted in Ireland. Asking $45 shipped. Now $30 shipped.

https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944gk8.jpghttps://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945cc0.jpg

*Preppy/Trad/Ivy Ties--BB, Polo, Small Town Trad Shops*
Take your pick for $15 each shipped. Now $10/each shipped or 2 for $18 shipped.

Brooks Brothers w/ Zebras; Simon's, Copley Square, Repp Tie:
https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947uo0.jpghttps://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948le8.jpg

*Shamrock Tie*-Made in USA; Polo patterned tie:

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2975fj1.jpghttps://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2976ke9.jpg

*Braces*
I know nothing about braces. Just picked these up by chance. $15 shipped. Now $10 shipped.

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952ht1.jpghttps://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2953vn5.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Prices Further Reduced *

*Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Tweed Sports Jacket, 3/2 Sack*
This coat is from the vintage "346" line--one of the best Brooks offered back in the day (not to be confused with the application of the 346 label today for inferior outlet merchandise). The tweed looks like Harris Tweed. Made in USA. Measurements: 23" chest; 33.5" length; 27" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped. $Now $30 shipped.

https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2888ni0.jpg https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2892at1.jpg

*Southwick? for The English Shop-West Hartford: Loden/Rust/Brown Patterened Tweed Jacket, 3/2 Sack, Approximately Size 40R*
Another gorgeous jacket in a nice pattern. Note that the colors are much more accurate in the second and third photographs. I believe this is Southwick but am not sure. It's USA made in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30.5 length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped. Now $30 shipped.

https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893eg5.jpg https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898rc5.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2897ec5.jpg

*Huntington Clothiers Winter Blazer with Patch Pockets, 3/2 Sack, 37, 38, 39?* 
Huntington Clothiers was one of the few midwestern shops to carry the Ivy League Sack Cut. They operated out of Columbus, Ohio. This blazer is very nice. Made in USA. Comes with Fordham University blazer buttons, so you may want to replace them with regular ones or for your school of choice. This is easy enough and not costly. Measurements: 20.5" chest; 28.5" length; 24" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped. Now $30 shipped.

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2917ch9.jpg https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2920ya4.jpg

*Norman Hilton Tweed Patterned Jacket, 2 Button Sack, USA*
Norman Hilton made some of the finest garments during the heyday of the sack suit. Much of it better than J. Press then and certainly better than J. Press now. Made in USA. Measurements: 21.75" chest; 30.25" length; 24.25" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped. Now $39 shipped.

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921lx0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2922lq3.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2925pj1.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Prices Further Reduced*

*Here are a few sweaters for your perusal. Click on the links for a much better view. All of these are superb. Prices include USPS Priority Mail Shipping in CONUS.*

*Brooks Brothers Shetland (Size 46) Made in Scotland*
This beautiful, excellent condition BB made in Scotland shetland is one of the few striped ones I've seen. Done up in a hunter, navy, and red. Gorgeous. Asking $38 shipped. Now $25 shipped.

https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2880nm7.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881cm5.jpg

*Vintage LL Bean Nantucket Red Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA*
They simply don't make them like this anymore. A ribbed USA Nantucket Red 100% cotton spring sweater. Size Medium. Would look great with khakis and boat shoes.Now $20 shipped.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2886ie6.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2887zi5.jpg

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Dark Navy Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA, Size 42*
Very nice-I would wear this with jeans and boats over a white OCBD. 100% cotton. Now $19 shipped. 

https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2871zd0.jpghttps://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2875yv4.jpg


----------



## DavidW

*Brooks Brothers 3 buttton Sack Blazer*

I'm pleased to let my mistake be your gain. I purchased on eBay what I thought would be the perfect blazer for me-3 button sack from the old 346 line, patch and flap pockets, patch breast pocket, lightweight wool, perfect shoulder, chest and sleeve measurements. But I overlooked the length, which is too short. The jacket is quite nice and if it fits, it's yours for the cost of shipping and anthing you feel you'd like to add (no obligation). Measurements as follows:

Shoulder: 17 1/2 inches
Chest: 42 inches
Sleeve: 23 inches
Length: 28 1/2 inches (from top of collar)

PM if interested.
David


----------



## Naval Gent

AA 406 Frames in Japanese Havana (I think this is what Eyeglasses.com calls Japanese Tortoise). Size 47/21/145. New condition in maker's case. Never had prescription lenses mounted. I just decided they're not quite my color, and since I've had them for a couple of months, I'm not going to try and negotiate an exchange. Yours delivered to CONUS for $100.00.


















Scott


----------



## gtguyzach

I hate to sell these but I'm not really happy with the fit (just doesn't work on me) and I probably won't wear them because of that.

* 2 Pairs of BB Clark Advantage Non-Iron Chinos - Khaki and British Tan both are 34x32*

They've been washed maybe three times each and they've each been worn less than 8 times. I got them for Christmas but just find that I prefer some of my other khakis.

I'd like to get $35 shipped for each or $65 for the pair.

PM if you're interested. I can provide photos too if you like.

Zach


----------



## JohnMS

*Bass Weejuns 8E (Oxblood) Excellent Condition $30 shipped*

Up for sale are two pairs of shoes that I've purchased in recent weeks from eBay and they just don't quite fit right. I've attempted to take clear pictures so you can see the inside and outside of the shoes. This post has the Weejuns and another post the Johnston and Murphy shoes (wingtips).

First up: Bass Weejuns, Size 8E. These are made in the Republica Dominicana, not USA. True oxblood color. Not a lot of wear on the soles and no foot imprints inside the shoe. Outsole measures: 10.75 inches long by about 3 7/8 inches wide.

ASKING $30 shipped on these (continental USA only). Payment via PayPal only and only to a verified USA address through PayPal.

SHOES DO NOT INCLUDE SHOE TREES


----------



## JohnMS

*Johnston and Murphy Wingtips (Burgundy) size 8.5 D (combination last) USA Made*

Next up is a pair of Johnston and Murphy wingtips in size 8.5. These are combination-lasted shoes (see photo). Shoes are made in the USA. No foot imprints. Great condition.

Outsole measures 4 inches wide by just shy of 12 inches long.

Asking $40 shipped to continental USA. Paypal only and only to a confirmed USA address. If you have any questions, please PM me.


----------



## M. Charles

*Prices Further Reduced*



M. Charles said:


> *Prices Further Reduced *
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Tweed Sports Jacket, 3/2 Sack*
> This coat is from the vintage "346" line--one of the best Brooks offered back in the day (not to be confused with the application of the 346 label today for inferior outlet merchandise). The tweed looks like Harris Tweed. Made in USA. Measurements: 23" chest; 33.5" length; 27" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped. $Now $30 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.*
> 
> https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2888ni0.jpg https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2892at1.jpg
> 
> *Southwick? for The English Shop-West Hartford: Loden/Rust/Brown Patterened Tweed Jacket, 3/2 Sack, Approximately Size 40R*
> Another gorgeous jacket in a nice pattern. Note that the colors are much more accurate in the second and third photographs. I believe this is Southwick but am not sure. It's USA made in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30.5 length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped. Now $30 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.*
> 
> https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893eg5.jpg https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898rc5.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2897ec5.jpg
> 
> *Huntington Clothiers Winter Blazer with Patch Pockets, 3/2 Sack, 37, 38, 39?*
> Huntington Clothiers was one of the few midwestern shops to carry the Ivy League Sack Cut. They operated out of Columbus, Ohio. This blazer is very nice. Made in USA. Comes with Fordham University blazer buttons, so you may want to replace them with regular ones or for your school of choice. This is easy enough and not costly. Measurements: 20.5" chest; 28.5" length; 24" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped. Now $30 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.*
> 
> https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2917ch9.jpg https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2920ya4.jpg
> 
> *Norman Hilton Tweed Patterned Jacket, 2 Button Sack, USA*
> Norman Hilton made some of the finest garments during the heyday of the sack suit. Much of it better than J. Press then and certainly better than J. Press now. Made in USA. Measurements: 21.75" chest; 30.25" length; 24.25" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped. Now $39 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.*
> 
> https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921lx0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2922lq3.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2925pj1.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Prices Further Reduced.*

*Price Reductions*

*Langley's West Hartford 3/2 Harris Tweed Sack, Loden Green and Brown*
Another gorgeous 3/2 sack with hook vent. Real Harris Tweed. Done up in a nice loden green and light brown weave. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.75" chest; 30" length; 25" sleeve. Asking $45 shipped. Now $30 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.*

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2965iw7.jpghttps://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2967ny1.jpghttps://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2968ep1.jpg

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Light Blue Linen Summer 3/2 Sack Jacket*
Perfect for summer! This jacket is basically flawless but does have one brownish stain on the back near the seat. I believe this would come out easily with a dry cleaning. Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 22.5" chest; 32.5" length; 26.75" sleeve. Asking $35 shipped. Now $20 shipped. *Now $15 shipped.*

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2970wr3.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2973za0.jpg

*Polo University Club Hopsack Flannel Blazer*
This is the nicest jacket I've seen from Polo. Definite natural shoulders, patch pockets. Does have darts, but the rest of the features are pretty much in keeping with TNSIL mode. Would look great with a skinny tie. Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 21.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $35 shipped. Now $30 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.*

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985pd5.jpghttps://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2986lv8.jpg

*Preppy/Trad/Ivy Ties--BB, Polo, Small Town Trad Shops*
Take your pick for $15 each shipped. Now $10/each shipped or 2 for $18 shipped. *Now $8/each shipped for 2 for $15 shipped.*

][/URL]https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2976ke9.jpg

*Braces*
I know nothing about braces. Just picked these up by chance. $15 shipped. Now $10 shipped. *Now $7 shipped.*

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952ht1.jpghttps://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2953vn5.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

Please, someone buy Charles's stuff! Repeatedly seeing such beautiful clothes at such terrific prices *but not in my size* is driving me crazy! :icon_smile:


----------



## GWhite

M. Charles, PM sent.


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Reduced to $95 shipped.*



M. Charles said:


> *Southwick? Charcoal Flannel Vested Sack Suit for The Cambridge Shop, 39?*
> This is a gorgeous sack suit, probably Southwick, from the Cambridge Shop in Baltimore, MD. Very nice natural shoulders, flat front trousers, gorgeous vest. No darts! Measurements: 20.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.5" sleeve; 17.5" shoulder. Trousers: 35" waist 41.25" length. Excellent condition. Asking $125 shipped.
> 
> Note: circle in second picture is just from the camera!
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2904em9.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2906sx8.jpg https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2907wz5.jpg
> 
> _[Thumbs placed side by side for space purposes--AlanC]_


----------



## AlanC

Price cut: take any tweed for *$25 delivered*



AlanC said:


> *H. Oritsky* for the Locker Room
> Tagged 40R
> 
> Chest: 21.75"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder: 18 3/8"
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> *Corbin* for the Locker Room
> Black and gray houndstooth with cranberry and teal-ish windowpane
> The lining stitching has come loose at the right cuff. This can be reattached when you have the sleeves shortened (the tailor would take out the stitching anyway). No tears, just loose stitches on the interior cuff.
> 
> Estimated size: 40/41R
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Shoulder: 18.75"
> Length: 30.75"
> 
> https://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4051/p1012005ai5.jpg
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* herringbone tweed
> Okay, not a sack, but a wardrobe staple for the Southern or big tent Trad.
> 
> Estimated size: 40/41S
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 22.5"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 29.5"


----------



## JohnMS

*Seiko Automatic Watch (SNKE63K1) with grosgrain and metal straps*

Watch sold.


----------



## tonylumpkin

PM sent.


----------



## JohnMS

*Seiko 5 Automatic Watch SNK803K2 with grosgrain band*

*Watch sold.*


----------



## JordanW

M. Charles said:


> *Price Reduced to $95 shipped.*
> 
> Originally Posted by *M. Charles* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=708146#post708146
> *Southwick? Charcoal Flannel Vested Sack Suit for The Cambridge Shop, 39?*
> This is a gorgeous sack suit, probably Southwick, from the Cambridge Shop in Baltimore, MD. Very nice natural shoulders, flat front trousers, gorgeous vest. No darts! Measurements: 20.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.5" sleeve; 17.5" shoulder. Trousers: 35" waist 41.25" length. Excellent condition. Asking $125 shipped.
> 
> Note: circle in second picture is just from the camera!
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2904em9.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2906sx8.jpg https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2907wz5.jpg


M. CHarles, this is such a beautiful suit. How I wish I hadn't committed to a temporary ebay/AAAT ITTSE hiatus.


----------



## AlanC

JordanW said:


> How I wish I hadn't committed to a temporary ebay/AAAT ITTSE hiatus.


Lately it seems like everyone has.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Start showing me stuff in 44R. No hiatus here...


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Joe Tradly said:


> Start showing me stuff in 44R. No hiatus here...


Ditto (but add 46 as well)


----------



## AlanC

^I've got a size large Bean duffel I'll let go cheap.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> ^I've got a size large Bean duffel I'll let go cheap.


You mean the one that looks just like the beautiful Gloverall I got for Christmas?

Trust me, Alan, I tried for about 30 seconds to justify another navy blue duffle...

JB


----------



## AlanC

This one's not navy, it's a loden green. See, you _do_ need two!!!

(Does it look navy in the pictures?)


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> (Does it look navy in the pictures?)


No, I just wasn't looking closely enough...sorry...


----------



## Bob_Brooks

AlanC said:


> ^I've got a size large Bean duffel I'll let go cheap.


Looked like a nice coat, I usually need an xl or at least a long due to my long arms so I dont think that coat would work. If it were navy, I may have taken a chance. You are a great seller and I always look forward to your offerings.


----------



## RJATL

*Brooks Bros. Ties*

2 Brooks Bros. Ties

Solid Green - $15 Shipped in CONUS. PayPal

Blue & Gold Stripe - $15 Shipped in CONUS. PayPal *SOLD*

PM if interested. Tie measurements will be added by tomorrow.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Florsheim Tan Longwings 9 C*

*SOLD*

A very nice pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings. Tan, scotch grain and, I believe, triple soles. The one odd thing about them is that they still have the original soles, with virtually no wear, yet the heel lifts have been replaced. My only guess is that the original owner found the v-cleat to be annoying or slippery or he just preferred rubber heels. At any rate the soles are dirty but show almost no wear and the rubber heel lifts are about the same. You may not wear these out in 10 years! They are 9 C. Looking for $45 plus $15 for shipping (the damned things are heavy) in the CONUS. PM interest or questions.
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=512&i=lwkb7.jpg
https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw2xk5.jpghttps://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw3zz5.jpghttps://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw4hq3.jpghttps://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw5cn8.jpghttps://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw6fj9.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## TweedyDon

Bob_Brooks said:


> Ditto (but add 46 as well)


And 46L! :icon_smile:


----------



## enecks

*cough* 48L is also sorely neglected in this thread ;-)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I am putting a bunch of stuff on ebay, and thought I might list these here first.
A couple things I bought at TJMaxx and tried to return only to be offered credit only. 

PRL Belt, pink corduroy with embroidered dogs, size Large
(I have another one just like this, taking it in a few inches was really easy) 


PRL pocket square
I have yet to wear anything besides a white PS out of the house, an thought this blue one was a bit loud for me.
There a two very small dots that look like maybe water stains or something, I have no idea what they are.



one of the small dots:


----------



## JohnMS

*Price reduced to $25 shipped*

*Weejuns sold pending payment.

* 


JohnMS said:


> Up for sale are two pairs of shoes that I've purchased in recent weeks from eBay and they just don't quite fit right. I've attempted to take clear pictures so you can see the inside and outside of the shoes. This post has the Weejuns and another post the Johnston and Murphy shoes (wingtips).
> 
> First up: Bass Weejuns, Size 8E. These are made in the Republica Dominicana, not USA. True oxblood color. Not a lot of wear on the soles and no foot imprints inside the shoe. Outsole measures: 10.75 inches long by about 3 7/8 inches wide.
> 
> ASKING $30 shipped on these (continental USA only). Payment via PayPal only and only to a verified USA address through PayPal.
> 
> SHOES DO NOT INCLUDE SHOE TREES


----------



## JohnMS

*Price reduced to $35 shipped.*



JohnMS said:


> Next up is a pair of Johnston and Murphy wingtips in size 8.5. These are combination-lasted shoes (see photo). Shoes are made in the USA. No foot imprints. Great condition.
> 
> Outsole measures 4 inches wide by just shy of 12 inches long.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped to continental USA. Paypal only and only to a confirmed USA address. If you have any questions, please PM me.


----------



## TradTeacher

(2) Pair of LE Wide Wale Cords--one in Tan/Wheat; one in Dark Brown
Both Flat Front/Hemmed
3" to let out on both pair
Both 34" Waist/31.5" Inseam

Bought these new in Winter of '06. Very nice--French Fly, Alterable Waistband.

*$20 each or both for $30 shipped.*

BB Houndstooth Jacket
39R (Tagged), but here are measurements:

21" Chest
24.25" Sleeve
18.5" Shoulder
31" Length
2 Button Darted

One of my first thrift purchases on AAAT (from EastVillageTrad). Yeah, I know it's darted and 2 button. However, not all of you mind this. This is a really, really nice jacket. Feels like camelhair, but I don't think it is. Houndstooth colors are wonderful--Honeyish Tan/Brown, Red, Navy, Gray/Blue. I paid $25 for it in October of 2006. Today...

*$20 shipped.*

PM for pics/more info. Thanks

TT:teacha:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

TradTeacher said:


> (2) Pair of LE Wide Wale Cords--one in Tan/Wheat; one in Dark Brown
> Both Flat Front/Hemmed
> 3" to let out on both pair
> Both 34" Waist/31.5" Inseam
> 
> Bought these new in Winter of '06. Very nice--French Fly, Alterable Waistband.
> 
> *$20 each or both for $30 shipped.*
> 
> BB Houndstooth Jacket
> 39R (Tagged), but here are measurements:
> 
> 21" Chest
> 24.25" Sleeve
> 18.5" Shoulder
> 31" Length
> 2 Button Darted
> 
> One of my first thrift purchases on AAAT (from EastVillageTrad). Yeah, I know it's darted and 2 button. However, not all of you mind this. This is a really, really nice jacket. Feels like camelhair, but I don't think it is. Houndstooth colors are wonderful--Honeyish Tan/Brown, Red, Navy, Gray/Blue. I paid $25 for it in October of 2006. Today...
> 
> *$20 shipped.*
> 
> PM for pics/more info. Thanks
> 
> TT:teacha:


That is a nice jacket! If I could find that cloth I'd have a sack made by Chipp.


----------



## Georgia

Let's call this a 'clearance' of sorts...I have some goodies that I need to move. Drastically reduced prices - Please PM if interested:

1. *Bill's Khakis Corduroy M1Ps. Size 34 x 31.* Olive color, excellent condition. *Asking $15 shipped.

*https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181865pn7.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed Sack* - Labeled a size 41 Short. This jacket is really in perfect condition. The measurements are:
_Pit-to-Pit: 21.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 23"
Collar-to-Bottom: 30"_
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS:

*https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181842cn2.jpg

3. *Ben Silver Dress Shirt.* The shirt measures 17 x 33, and has French cuffs. There is a very faint spot just below the third button (I tried to take a picture of it), but it looks like it will come out with a Tide pen. *Asking $15 shipped CONUS:*

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181836np3.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1181839ag6.jpg

4. *Allen Edmonds McNeil Shell Cordovan longwings.* These are in great excellent shape - the shell cordovan looks very rich. I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. The are a size 13 narrow (AA). *Asking $25 shipped CONUS:*

*Details:*
_

_5. A Trad staple - *USA made Bass Weejuns.* These are basically new. They are a size 11 1/2 E, and have the beefroll. *$25 shipped CONUS:*

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1945dy0.jpghttps://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1946sx4.jpghttps://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1948pi6.jpg

 6. *University of Tennessee Emblematic Tie.* Perfect condition, 3" wide. Navy blue tie with orange UT's. *Asking $15 shipped CONUS:*


----------



## sidvar

*44 or 46L Eton Blues 3 button light gray woolen suit*

*This is a great suit, bought by me in Rome last summer. The wool is light-weight, almost tropical, for use around the year. The colour is a light gray, very hard to describe, but a very neutral, sober and elegant colour if you are in the market for a lighter suit than your standard gray. The true colour is closer to the first picture than the close-up ones!

I've lost weight since buying this -- I've gone from 46 to 42 -- and I'd rather not get it altered. The suit has been worn precisely 3 times.

It's tagged 56 and measurements are as follows: Chest: 23", Sleeves: 27", Length: 32.5", Shoulders: 20"Trousers: 40" waist, inseam 31.5" cuffed, pleated, can be let out another 2 inches.

Asking $50 shipped.

*


----------



## RJATL

Solid Green Tie still available. Measurements are: 58" Long, tad over 3.5" wide.



RJATL said:


> 2 Brooks Bros. Ties
> 
> Solid Green - $15 Shipped in CONUS. PayPal
> 
> Blue & Gold Stripe - $15 Shipped in CONUS. PayPal *SOLD*
> 
> PM if interested. Tie measurements will be added by tomorrow.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS*

*PRICE CUTS INDICATED BELOW*



tonylumpkin said:


> These Brooks Brothers shirts are newly listed since the large number of NWOT shirts I listed a while back (numbers 1, 9, 17, 18, 19, 20, 30, 31, 34, 35 of that batch remain, you can find them here https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=697778&postcount=1779 ).These shirts are lightly used and in excellent condition.
> 
> Next is a U.S. made OCBD Original Polo shirt size 15/32. Asking 17.50 *NOW $15* shipped CONUS.
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> I also have a Reis of New Haven navy repp tie $17.50 *NOW $15* shipped CONUS, $15 *NOW $12.50* if purchased with anything else.
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Two pair of braces, the first is a Brooks Brothers grosgrain, no signs of ever having been worn. The ones on the right also show no signs of wear and are without any labeling, but frankly are easily the equal, if not the superior, of the Brooks braces. $17.50 each or both for $30. *REMAINING BRACES NOW $15, $12.50* if purchased with anything else. *BB BRACES SOLD*
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Finally, a NWOT tan woven belt, size 38. There is a makers mark on it but I can't make it out. $15 *NOW $12.50* shipped CONUS or $12.50 *NOW $10* with any other purchase.
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> PM questions or interest.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The pink belt has been sold.

I forgot to put a price on this stuff, I was hoping to get $20 shipped for the pocket square.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I am putting a bunch of stuff on ebay, and thought I might list these here first.
> A couple things I bought at TJMaxx and tried to return only to be offered credit only.
> 
> PRL pocket square
> I have yet to wear anything besides a white PS out of the house, an thought this blue one was a bit loud for me.
> There a two very small dots that look like maybe water stains or something, I have no idea what they are.
> 
> one of the small dots:


A couple more things to offer:

A new in bag pair of J.Crew "Carob" thin-wale cords 32/34.

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod87362233&catId=cat90207

J. Crew messed up an order of mine, and so I got an extra pair of these, _and_ they took 50% off (by the way, can't say enough about how helpful and generous J.Crew's customer service is).

Since I have no use for 2 pairs of identical pants I plan on returning them, but if anyone here wants them they're yours for $20 shipped, otherwise I'll send them back.


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Reduced to $75 shipped*



M. Charles said:


> *Southwick? Charcoal Flannel Vested Sack Suit for The Cambridge Shop, 39?*
> This is a gorgeous sack suit, probably Southwick, from the Cambridge Shop in Baltimore, MD. Very nice natural shoulders, flat front trousers, gorgeous vest. No darts! Measurements: 20.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.5" sleeve; 17.5" shoulder. Trousers: 35" waist 41.25" length. Excellent condition. Asking $125 shipped.
> 
> Note: circle in second picture is just from the camera!
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2904em9.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2906sx8.jpg https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2907wz5.jpg
> 
> _[Thumbs placed side by side for space purposes--AlanC]_


----------



## JordanW

For some reason this is _still_ available...



JordanW said:


> Gently used Norman Hilton navy sack from Eljo's in Virginia. Great looking blazer with zero shoulder padding. There is a small pin sized hole located to the left of the left hip pocket as illustrated below - hardly noticeable.
> 
> Tagged *41R *(see measurements below)
> Chest, underarm to underarm: 21.25"
> Sleeve, shoulder seam to end of cuff: 25"
> Length, top of collar down to hem: 32"
> Shoulders: 18"
> 
> Asking* $28 Shipped* but I am open to trades on ties. I am looking for skinny repps, emblematics and bows.
> 
> PM if interested.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JordanW

^ *SOLD*


----------



## swb120

*Ties for sale! Brooks Brothers, J Press, Ben Silver, Polo*

Hi everyone - here are a few ties for sale. All are in outstanding, like new condition. Please email me for additional photos or measurements

$15 shipped for each of the BB ties. All standard BB size (3 3/4" wide; the 2nd tie is a little wider - around 4"). The 2nd and 3rd are a beautiful, heavy silk. The 1st one is very nice, but not quite as heavy: *#1 and #2 SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

















$11 shipped for each of the following ties: 
1) J Press - this tie is around 3 3/4 - 4" wide; a little older, but in immaculate condition and heavy silk; *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
2) Ben Silver - this tie is b/w 3 1/4 and 3 1/2"; 
3) Polo - this tie is 3 to 3 1/4". 
All are in perfect condition:


----------



## swb120

I forgot to mention that I would be amenable to trades, if anyone has ties they would like to trade for any of the above posted ties. Thanks!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Polo Ski Sweater
Size Medium "Slim Fit"
Great Condition.
$25 shipped.

I stumbled across this on ebay with seconds left. 
In my haste it looked more fair isle than it turned out to be.


----------



## swb120

*More ties! Canali, Burberry, Abboud*

Four more ties for sale, all in excellent condition, all roughly 3 3/4" wide. Please PM/email ([email protected]) if you need better photos or more information:
1) Beautiful navy, light blue and white patterned Canali tie in heavy silk. $18 shipped
2) Patterned Burberry tie. Pattern is of interlocking horse bits and bridles (I think). $15 shipped
3) Burnt orange Abboud tie with paisley pattern. Like new. $11 shipped.


















Yale bulldog J. Press tie; like new; 3 3/8" x 57" - $24 shipped (same tie sells for $59 on J.Press website):


----------



## RJATL

RJATL said:


> 2 Brooks Bros. Ties *SOLD *
> 
> Solid Green - $15 Shipped in CONUS. PayPal
> 
> Blue & Gold Stripe - $15 Shipped in CONUS. PayPal *SOLD*
> 
> PM if interested. Tie measurements will be added by tomorrow.


The Solid Green Tie is sold.


----------



## dandypauper

SWB120
I'm holding back from commenting on the possible not-Trad-enough-for-this-thread-ness of the set of three ties from your last post mainly because the final tie is about the most appropriate tie possible for this thread.


----------



## AlanC

All this stuff is about to go to ebay. If anyone is interested in something, make me a (reasonable) offer before it goes into the great unknown. I would be particularly open to purchasers of more than one item.



AlanC said:


> *Price cuts!*
> 
> J.Crew barn jacket: now *$15 delivered*
> L.L. Bean: now *$40 delivered*
> **Take both the barn jacket and the duffel for $50 delivered**
> Talbott tie: *$10 delivered*
> 
> *J.Crew* barn jacket, size Large
> Madras plaid lining, a perfect jacket for spring
> I remember how badly I wanted one of these things back in college. I picked one up last fall and love it. Highly recommended.
> 
> This one is broken in, but condition is very solid, no issues.
> 
> $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012022yh5.jpg https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012026pp9.jpg
> 
> *L.L. Bean* duffel coat with Thinsulate and nondetachable hood in classic loden
> Made in USA
> Tagged Size: Large
> 
> $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest: 26"
> Sleeve: 24.5" (shoulders are wider, which would mean a longer sleeve length than this measurement indicates)
> Shoulder: 22.5"
> Length: 38.5"
> 
> https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011949tg0.jpg
> 
> *Robert Talbott* regimental from H. Stockton Atlanta
> some slight wrinkling
> $12 delivered in NA, Paypal





AlanC said:


> Price cut: take any tweed for *$25 delivered*
> Original post with measurements and pictures.





AlanC said:


> Still available:
> 
> Orvis trousers: $30 delivered, Paypal
> Burberry shirt: $40 delivered, Paypal
> 
> *Orvis* 'Stretch Chinos' NWT
> 36 x 33, hemmed & cuffed (re-hem to your inseam, a steal if you wear a 33 length)
> Plain front
> These , they can be yours for a modest $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7347/p1011867cj3.jpg
> 
> *Burberry* flannel plaid bd shirt NWT
> XL
> These are made in the USA by Trad stalwart Gitman. I have one in an earthtone check (_not_ novacheck) that is one of my favorite winter sports shirts.
> These retail at Saks for $165, it can be yours for $55 delivered, Paypal.
> 
> https://img108.imageshack.us/img108/2574/p1011861mv7.jpg
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6760/p1011864mz8.jpg


----------



## Naval Gent

*Frames are SOLD*



Naval Gent said:


> AA 406 Frames in Japanese Havana (I think this is what Eyeglasses.com calls Japanese Tortoise). Size 47/21/145. New condition in maker's case. Never had prescription lenses mounted. I just decided they're not quite my color, and since I've had them for a couple of months, I'm not going to try and negotiate an exchange. Yours delivered to CONUS for $100.00.
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2rzcqit.jpg
> https://i25.tinypic.com/2zfiepz.jpg
> 
> Scott


----------



## Duck

Great glasses NavalGent. Someone got lucky on those.

Any size 10 shoes out there today?


----------



## AlanC

^I was mightily tempted by NG's frames, but I'm just so unsure of fit and size I wasn't willing to pull the trigger. Somebody did get a great looking pair of frames.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Size 10 Shoes*



Duck said:


> Great glasses NavalGent. Someone got lucky on those.
> 
> Any size 10 shoes out there today?


Why type of shoe are you looking for? I may have something.


----------



## Duck

tonylumpkin said:


> Why type of shoe are you looking for? I may have something.


I wear a 10D. I have quite a few pairs but I am always looking for more. Send me a PM and we can talk more.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> ^I was mightily tempted by NG's frames, but I'm just so unsure of fit and size I wasn't willing to pull the trigger. Somebody did get a great looking pair of frames.


If you are looking for a new pair of glasses, I was pretty impressed with the selection that they have at the new Lenscrafters "Optique" that went in by the new Whole Foods on 280. I went with my old roommate to get a new pair, which gave me a chance to try on lots of P-3-style frames and contemplate ways to ruin my vision so that such glasses would be necessary.


----------



## Georgia

Accepting reasonable offers for the remaining items in this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=711088&postcount=1968

Everything is available except the BB sack.


----------



## TMMKC

Lands' End dark brown, five-pocket cords: $18 plus $5 to cover shipping.

I have a pair exactly as in this photo for sale: 

I normally wear a 34x32 but mine are fairly snug in the waist...these pants run slim. I have worn them exactly once and laundered them. Excellent condition. I imagine someone with an exact 34-inch waist, or even a 33 could wear them quite comfortably.

PM me if interested.


----------



## JordanW

*Maine Hunting Shoes*

Duck, I'm sure you have a pair of these already but...

Up for sale is a pair of Bean boots size 10M. These were purchased in the mid 90's. They are tagged in the back "Maine Hunting Shoe"

*$25 + actual shipping

*https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1293ez5.jpg

Please PM if interested.


----------



## sidvar

*Dior Double Breasted wool suit 42R - $25 shipped*

Letting this go for closet space reasons but a great double-breasted wool suit by Christian Dior in gray. Asking $25 shipped.

JACKET MEASUREMENTS:

CHEST: (armpit to armpit across the front) 22"
SLEEVES 25"
SHOULDERS: (across the back) 19"
LENGTH: (down the center of the back) 31"

PANTS:

Inseam: 31" (no extra)
Waist: 38"


----------



## AldenPyle

Withdrawn for reasons of regrettable snarkiness.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

*6 Mercer shirts*

6 Mercer and Son dress shirts procured from the local Salvation Army. I would keep these but they're just too short in the sleeves for me, something that I've been trying not to acknowledge but must come to terms with. 5 blue shirts - 3 OCBDs, one button down collar of some other kind of cotton and one straight point of the same material. A blue and white striped, straight point collared shirt as well. All are in great condition, no wear or holes / stains, etc. All are tagged as 17.5, 33. Asking $18 shipped each. If you want the lot we can work out a different price? I really just want to find a good TRAD home here for these since they unfortunately come up short on me. Great shirts!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4665.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4668.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4667.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4666.jpg

I will also be posting for sale a 2 button navy sack blazer from the Andover Shop later on. Also, if anyone is interested, I can go and pick up a pair of Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, size 11.5 in black and will offer them up here.


----------



## Speas

ProvidenceFriar said:


> 6 Mercer and Son dress shirts procured from the local Salvation Army. I would keep these but they're just too short in the sleeves for me, something that I've been trying not to acknowledge but must come to terms with. 5 blue shirts - 3 OCBDs, one button down collar of some other kind of cotton and one straight point of the same material. A blue and white striped, straight point collared shirt as well. All are in great condition, no wear or holes / stains, etc. All are tagged as 17.5, 33. Asking $18 shipped each. If you want the lot we can work out a different price? I really just want to find a good TRAD home here for these since they unfortunately come up short on me. Great shirts!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4665.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4668.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4667.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4666.jpg


Hey - are those the shirts you un-sold me in Nov?


----------



## AlanC

Both ties *SOLD* pending payment.

Two ties, $15/ea delivered in NA, Paypal:

Older made in USA *RL Polo* paisley, 3":

Older *Robert Talbott*, beautifully hand printed in England
This is one I've kept for awhile, worn a couple of times, but I need to thin out my ties. It's really lovely with a nice hand.

Please also visit my SALES forum thread with various NWT items:

RL Purple Label forward pleat grey wool trousers, size 38
Hickey Freeman plain front cotton trousers, 32, 38
RL Polo linen pocket square
Trafalgar light blue web belt with leather ends, 36


----------



## Duck

JordanW said:


> Duck, I'm sure you have a pair of these already but...
> 
> Up for sale is a pair of Bean boots size 10M. These were purchased in the mid 90's. They are tagged in the back "Maine Hunting Shoe"
> 
> *$25 + actual shipping
> 
> *https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1293ez5.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested.


Yeah. Haha, I actually have four pairs of hunting boots from the moccasins to the 10"'s. Somebody get these iconic, comfortable shoes.


----------



## bjorn240

ProvidenceFriar said:


> I will also be posting for sale a 2 button navy sack blazer from the Andover Shop later on.


In the event that blazer is a 40R and measures about 18-18.5 across the shoulders, I'm very interested.


----------



## Georgia

Got a couple items for sale:

1. *Brooks Brothers Lambswool Argyle Sweater. * Brand new without tags. Extra Fine Italian Lambswool. Chocolate brown with tan and brown argyle. Size XL. 
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2041ug9.jpg

2. *Norman Hilton Jacket. * Perfect condition, woven in Scotland. Measures to a 40-41R. Cream with royal blue and navy blue houndstooth. Leather buttons (the right sleeve is missing two buttons, but one can be moved from the left sleeve). The coat has a removable neck piece (shown in last picture). 
The measurements are:
>Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18.5"
>Pit-to-Pit: 42"
>Top of Collar-to-Bottom Hem: 31.5"
>Shoulder-to-Cuff: 24.75"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2043ra0.jpg
https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2045cp9.jpg
https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2047zl8.jpg
https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2048tf9.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Mercer & Sons shirts now $15 shipped each, CONUS. Unfortunately, the AE Park Aves were gone when I went back to the store for them, so those are no longer available. Here are some pictures of the Andover Shop 2 button navy sack, will measure tonight. And hopefully some better pics.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4672.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4669.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4671.jpg

Also, I have a Brooks Brothers blue spread collar shirt tagged as "special order" and a Gitman Bros. "expressly for the regiment shops, inc." striped OCBD that I can post pics of later. Both are 16 / 35.



ProvidenceFriar said:


> 6 Mercer and Son dress shirts procured from the local Salvation Army. I would keep these but they're just too short in the sleeves for me, something that I've been trying not to acknowledge but must come to terms with. 5 blue shirts - 3 OCBDs, one button down collar of some other kind of cotton and one straight point of the same material. A blue and white striped, straight point collared shirt as well. All are in great condition, no wear or holes / stains, etc. All are tagged as 17.5, 33. *Asking $15 shipped each.* If you want the lot we can work out a different price? I really just want to find a good TRAD home here for these since they unfortunately come up short on me. Great shirts!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4665.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4668.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4667.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4666.jpg
> 
> I will also be posting for sale a 2 button navy sack blazer from the Andover Shop later on.


----------



## memphislawyer

DOnt think I would get much enjoyment out of this shirt. Brooks Brothers 15.5 x 33, new in bag, without tags, never worn. $30.00 delivered, and you can even have one of the red ties or the black/silver to go with it if they dont sell first



































Ill sell the ties for $10 each, Delivered, and the orange one, a Brioni, is $20 delivered. Assuming you buy the shirt, Ill sell shirt and all four ties for $50 delivered. If shirt is not sold and you want all four ties, $25.00.


----------



## Georgia

Price reductions - I'm going out of town on Saturday and would like to get these sold...



Georgia said:


> Got a couple items for sale:
> 
> 1. *Brooks Brothers Lambswool Argyle Sweater. * Brand new without tags. Extra Fine Italian Lambswool. Chocolate brown with tan and brown argyle. Size XL.
> *Asking $27 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2041ug9.jpg
> 
> 2. *Norman Hilton Jacket. * Perfect condition, woven in Scotland. Measures to a 40-41R. Cream with royal blue and navy blue houndstooth. Leather buttons (the right sleeve is missing two buttons, but one can be moved from the left sleeve). The coat has a removable neck piece (shown in last picture).
> The measurements are:
> >Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18.5"
> >Pit-to-Pit: 42"
> >Top of Collar-to-Bottom Hem: 31.5"
> >Shoulder-to-Cuff: 24.75"
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2043ra0.jpg
> https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2045cp9.jpg
> https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2047zl8.jpg
> https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2048tf9.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## brozek

*Alden suede wingtips*

Pictures coming as soon as I get home from work this evening, but if anyone is interested in a pair of 9 B/D Alden Bal Wingtips in dark brown suede (condition 9/10) for $125, let me know. They're these shoes, to give you a frame of reference. Oh, how I wish they were a 12D!


----------



## PeterW

*Trad Treasures!*

When I turned 40 last year, I figured the tradest thing I could do was get lean again. 1950s lean. And I succeeded! Now, none of my clothes fit. Good news for me = rebuild the wardrobe. Good news for you = my trad treasures need a new home. This is my first shot at selling anything to anyone. So, student trads or new to the calling, here's a great chance to get some essentials! As to price, I listed a price that made sense to me, but whatever is fair. I'll send them off, and if you like them, send me a check. If not, mail them back.

First is my beloved Barbour Beaufort. It is in better than new condition because the shine is gone, replaced by a lovely patina. There is three generations of use left. Could use a rewax in a winter or two. Size 46" (I used to wear a 42 suit and bought this coat too big a few years ago, and now, at a 40 suit is way too big). I suspect it will work well for sizes 42 (baggy fit), 44 (perfect), and 46 (great without a lot of layers). $125 shipped OBO.

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1391zk1.jpg

https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1393re5.jpg

Next, a Filson hunter green wool vest. A very versatile piece. Shows no wear, but it never will. I don't remember the size, probably a 44". $50 shipped OBO.

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1394dl5.jpg

And next, a trio of Alan Paine v-necks in Navy, Olive-ish, and Blue. All size 44". I hate growing out of these sweaters! The Navy and Blue are in very good condition, the Olive is newer but pilly (okay for casual wear or outdoor wear). $100 for the trio shipped OBO.

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1397mt1.jpg

Take the whole lot for $250 shipped OBO.

Also, if you're interested = BB OC 3/2 summer blazer, 3/2 poplin khaki suit, 2 x BB plain front cords (35 x 32). Just let me know.

All orders come with a surprise from the stash, like a BB short sleeve summer shirt or the like.

Alas, my shoes don't fit either, but I'm not emotionally prepared to get rid of the Aldens, yet.

Thanks,

PeterW
Charleston, SC


----------



## vwguy

Tell me more and show some pics of the BB OC blazer please!

Brian


----------



## JordanW

PeterW said:


> When I turned 40 last year, I figured the tradest thing I could do was get lean again. 1950s lean. And I succeeded! Now, none of my clothes fit. Good news for me = rebuild the wardrobe. Good news for you = my trad treasures need a new home. This is my first shot at selling anything to anyone. So, student trads or new to the calling, here's a great chance to get some essentials! As to price, I listed a price that made sense to me, but whatever is fair. I'll send them off, and if you like them, send me a check. If not, mail them back.
> 
> First is my beloved Barbour Beaufort. It is in better than new condition because the shine is gone, replaced by a lovely patina. There is three generations of use left. Could use a rewax in a winter or two. Size 46" (I used to wear a 42 suit and bought this coat too big a few years ago, and now, at a 40 suit is way too big). I suspect it will work well for sizes 42 (baggy fit), 44 (perfect), and 46 (great without a lot of layers). $125 shipped OBO.
> 
> https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1391zk1.jpg
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1393re5.jpg
> 
> Next, a Filson hunter green wool vest. A very versatile piece. Shows no wear, but it never will. I don't remember the size, probably a 44". $50 shipped OBO.
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1394dl5.jpg
> 
> And next, a trio of Alan Paine v-necks in Navy, Olive-ish, and Blue. All size 44". I hate growing out of these sweaters! The Navy and Blue are in very good condition, the Olive is newer but pilly (okay for casual wear or outdoor wear). $100 for the trio shipped OBO.
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1397mt1.jpg
> 
> Take the whole lot for $250 shipped OBO.
> 
> Also, if you're interested = BB OC 3/2 summer blazer, 3/2 poplin khaki suit, 2 x BB plain front cords (35 x 32). Just let me know.
> 
> All orders come with a surprise from the stash, like a BB short sleeve summer shirt or the like.
> 
> Alas, my shoes don't fit either, but I'm not emotionally prepared to get rid of the Aldens, yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PeterW
> Charleston, SC


Great items Peter. Hope to see more from you (although a little smaller in size :icon_smile.


----------



## PeterW

vwguy said:


> Tell me more and show some pics of the BB OC blazer please!
> 
> Brian


Here it is. Got for my birthday from my mom, but never wore it. 42L.

https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1402ul3.jpg

https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1403il2.jpg

Think about summer and a cool, tall G&T.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Peter, what colors are your 2 pairs of BB cords? Do they have extra material in the waist by any chance to expand by an inch? How would you rate their condition?


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Very nice, too bad I'm a 44L 

Brian


----------



## tonylumpkin

PeterW said:


> Alas, my shoes don't fit either, but I'm not emotionally prepared to get rid of the Aldens, yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PeterW
> Charleston, SC


What size were your feet before the emotional damage caused by your weight loss? 12 D I hope!:devil:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Tweed Sack Jackets 44R and 42S...Wool/Cashmere? Overcoat 38R*

Two beautiful 3/2 sack jackets by Brooks Brothers. Both jackets have patch pockets. The first is marked 44R and measures 23" across the chest, 22 3/4" in the sleeve with 2 3/4" turned under, 19" at the shoulders and 29 3/4" in length. This jacket has no flaws that I can find. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=509&i=bbtwzk9.jpg
https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtw3fd1.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtw5ek0.jpg

Second is a brown/tan herringbone marked a 42S. This measures: 22" across the chest, 22 1/2" in the sleeve with 2 3/4" turned under, 19" at the shoulder and 28 1/2" in length. the only fault with this jacket is that the top button is missing (but you wouldn't button it anyway, right) Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbher2qw6.jpghttps://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbher4ei7.jpg

Next is a charcoal grey overcoat, also by Brooks Brothers. It is marked 38R and measures: 22" across the chest, 24 3/4" in the sleeve with 2" turned under, 19" at the shoulder and 46" in length. There is no fabric content ag in the coat so it is impossible to say exactly what the material is, but it is my feeling that it is far to soft to be 100% and is, at least, a wool cashmere blend. Regardless, it is a very nice coat. The only flaw it the stitching has come lose on the lining at the sleevehead and will need about 3 or 4 inches sewn. This is not a tear, just a split seam in the lining (pictured). The coat is fully lined and looks to be quite warm. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=511&i=bbocqb7.jpg
https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc2po0.jpghttps://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc3yy7.jpghttps://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc4fe3.jpg

Finally, an all silk black cummerbund from Wallachs Fifth Ave. Very good condition. Asking $25 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=518&i=cumuu1.jpg

PM questions or interest.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Updated with measurements on the Andover Shop blazer.



ProvidenceFriar said:


> Mercer & Sons shirts now $15 shipped each, CONUS. Unfortunately, the AE Park Aves were gone when I went back to the store for them, so those are no longer available. Here are some pictures of the Andover Shop 2 button navy sack.
> 
> Chest - 42"
> Shoulders - 17"
> Length - 30.5" (bottom of collar)
> Sleeves - 23"
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4672.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4669.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/dirtydave/HPIM4671.jpg
> 
> Also, I have a Brooks Brothers blue spread collar shirt tagged as "special order" and a Gitman Bros. "expressly for the regiment shops, inc." striped OCBD that I can post pics of later. Both are 16 / 35.


----------



## dandypauper

ProvidenceFriar said:


> Mercer & Sons shirts now $15 shipped each, CONUS....
> Also, I have a Brooks Brothers blue spread collar shirt tagged as "special order" and a Gitman Bros. "expressly for the regiment shops, inc." striped OCBD that I can post pics of later. Both are 16 / 35.


PF,
what do you mean by striped OCBD? as in university stripe? what color?


----------



## PeterW

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Peter, what colors are your 2 pairs of BB cords? Do they have extra material in the waist by any chance to expand by an inch? How would you rate their condition?


Thanks for the inquiry. Everything is spoken for, except the sweaters and wool vest.

Peter


----------



## Cleveland Brown

*Free to a good home*

EDIT: These items have been claimed. Thanks for everyone's interest.

All this talk of simplifying and streamlining, combined with my boss's desire for some spring cleaning around the house, have made me realize it is time to thin the herd in several areas.

I have several pocket squares looking for a good home. Lately I've been using only white cotton or linen, and therefore I have a little box of color that is feeling lovelorn.

Also, I have several ribbon belts that I don't use, since I find myself reaching for the same two or three every time. They are generally a size M, and I have about a 33 inch waist, for comparison.

If you would be able to use either of these things, please send me a PM and I will get them out, probably tomorrow.


----------



## AlanC

sold.


----------



## memphislawyer

BB shirt was worn to dinner last night - had it on for 2 hours. Id still sell it with a tie if anyone wants it but come Tuesday or so, consider it now mine since I doubt anyone would want it and will then wear it to work and go get it laundered.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Both BB Sack Jackets NOW $35*



tonylumpkin said:


> Two beautiful 3/2 sack jackets by Brooks Brothers. Both jackets have patch pockets. The first is marked 44R and measures 23" across the chest, 22 3/4" in the sleeve with 2 3/4" turned under, 19" at the shoulders and 29 3/4" in length. This jacket has no flaws that I can find. Asking $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=509&i=bbtwzk9.jpg
> https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtw3fd1.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtw5ek0.jpg
> 
> Second is a brown/tan herringbone marked a 42S. This measures: 22" across the chest, 22 1/2" in the sleeve with 2 3/4" turned under, 19" at the shoulder and 28 1/2" in length. the only fault with this jacket is that the top button is missing (but you wouldn't button it anyway, right) Asking $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbher2qw6.jpghttps://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbher4ei7.jpg
> 
> Next is a charcoal grey overcoat, also by Brooks Brothers. It is marked 38R and measures: 22" across the chest, 24 3/4" in the sleeve with 2" turned under, 19" at the shoulder and 46" in length. There is no fabric content ag in the coat so it is impossible to say exactly what the material is, but it is my feeling that it is far to soft to be 100% and is, at least, a wool cashmere blend. Regardless, it is a very nice coat. The only flaw it the stitching has come lose on the lining at the sleevehead and will need about 3 or 4 inches sewn. This is not a tear, just a split seam in the lining (pictured). The coat is fully lined and looks to be quite warm. Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=511&i=bbocqb7.jpg
> https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc2po0.jpghttps://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc3yy7.jpghttps://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc4fe3.jpg
> 
> Finally, an all silk black cummerbund from Wallachs Fifth Ave. Very good condition. Asking $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=518&i=cumuu1.jpg
> 
> PM questions or interest.


----------



## brozek

*Alden Bal Suede - 9 B/D*

Here are the suede Aldens promised a few posts ago. They're this model, size 9 B/D in 9/10 condition. As you can see in the photos, only the leather soles look worn - even the leather stamp and gold foil logo on the footbed are unsmudged. I'd like $110 for them, my paypal is [email protected].wisc.edu, and I can ship as early as this afternoon. Thanks!

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldens001ee5.jpghttps://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldens004lp7.jpghttps://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldens005tf3.jpg
https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldens006cv2.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldens007ro7.jpg


----------



## Reddington

*J. Press surcingle belts*

I have three J. Press surcingle belts that I bought a while back, but they're a tad too large for me. So, I'm offering them here for sale. I have worn each belt once or twice, at the most. They are size 36 and are white/navy, yellow/navy, and green/navy. 

Asking $22 each - shipped, or $60 for all three - shipped. Please PM me if interested.

Cheers.

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1643wg3.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1631qg1.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1632sz0.jpg
https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1637gr3.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1633br6.jpg


----------



## Reddington

*J. Crew D-Ring Belt (NWOT)*

I have for sale one J. Crew D-ring, web cotton belt with leather tabs. Belt is NWOT and sized S/M (34" waist). Asking $9.99 shipped. PM me if interested. 

Cheers.

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jcrewbeltks6.jpg
https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1642ab5.jpg


----------



## cdcro

*hugo boss linen suit*

not very trad, but I have a Hugo Boss linen suit 46r 40 X unhemmed for sale. $100 shipped lower 48. PM if interested, if not i'll list on e-bay


----------



## memphislawyer

I would like to offer up one of the red ties and the black/silver tie that is posted on my thread earlier up, about 10 posts up, to any one starting out and could use some ties. Kinda like a pay-it-forward tribute to Clevelandbrowns who is passing me on some pocket squares. Just PM me for details.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> PRL pocket square
> I have yet to wear anything besides a white PS out of the house, an thought this blue one was a bit loud for me.
> There a two very small dots that look like maybe water stains or something, I have no idea what they are.
> 
> one of the small dots:


This is on ebay now: 
free shipping for AAAC members.


----------



## nerdykarim

Is there a "traditional fit" 15x33 around here that wants a few Brooks Brothers and Robert Talbott shirts? My neck is officially a 15.5 and I've got a few extra shirts I don't mind sending someone who's starting out and needs a few new point collar shirts. They've all been worn 2-3 times each and are in great condition.

In particular, I have a blue subtle check Talbott, a solid white Talbott, an old stock solid white Brooks Brothers makers, a pink Brooks Brothers non-iron point collar, and a white twill TM Lewin luxury fabric shirt with french cuffs. All are 15x33 and they're pretty full in the chest (except the Lewin, which is a bit slimmer, but not horribly slim.).

edit: these have been claimed.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Florsheim Black Pebblegrain Longwings 8C*

I've got a pair of vintage Florsheim black pebble grain longwings, size 8C. The uppers are in great condition, the soles very good and since they have double soles, very good still means a lot of wear left. The original heels, which were all leather with a metal v-cleat, have been replaced with combination heels...also in very good shape. Asking $55 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.
https://imageshack.us
https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw2bo9.jpghttps://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw3gs8.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw4da6.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## nerdykarim

I've got a few more items that I'd like to submit to the folks at Trad Thrift. If you're interested in anything, let me know and I'll snap some photos and provide more information. Prices include shipping.

1. 3 brand new Brooks Brothers select (their MTM program) shirts in 16x33.5, traditional fit. One beautiful blue end-on-end with french cuffs, one pink end-on-end with french cuffs, and one very very nice blue twill with barrel cuffs. The end-on-ends still have their $127.50 tags and I took the $172.50 tags off the blue twill, which I washed but never wore. Unfortunately, they were sold to me by an ebay seller as 15.5's, but they're way too big for me. I paid almost a hundred dollars for the lot of three, but I'd like to get $40 for the lot. If these fit you, this is a steal of a deal because these are great shirts. I don't want to bother listing them on eBay since Brooks Brothers never does well there.*Sold!*

2. Brand new J. Press brown flannels (cuffed but never worn). IIRC, they're a 37 long, but cuffed (1 3/4" cuffs) at a hair over 28 inches. In addition to the fact that they're a little big, the main problem here for me was trying to think that I could use a long rise on my short body. If you buy these, you'll either want to wear your pants super-high on your waist or you'll want to lose the cuffs and wear them without. There's about five or six inches of fabric there, so there's room to work with. I bought them from the thrift exchange when these first starting showing up in thrift stores. Asking $25.*Sold!*

3. Golden Fleece dress shirt, 15.5x33. Brand new with tags, still factory folded, etc. etc. Blue butcher stripe (like the University stripe but much bolder) with white contrast collar and french cuffs. If you wear this, you might lose your trad membership card. Very, very nice mother of pearl buttons. Asking $20.

4. Very, very trad tweed sportcoat from Brooks Brothers. When you think of a tweed sportcoat, you're probably thinking of this one. Sized 40 short, but it's really big in the chest. You might have to be a little portly for this to work well for you. I'm really disappointed to let this one go...it's a 3/2 sack with patch pockets. From the old 346 line. Asking $25

5. Cable Car sack sportcoat. Probably a 40S, but it's unsized (I'll do measurements if there's interest). It's a weird black/brown herringbone. I bought it on eBay and it's taken a bit more wear than I think I'd like out of it. Asking $5.

6. H. Freeman and Sons sportcoat. Dark blue with a subtle gold and burgundy overcheck. Sized 40R. Darted, true 3-button. Purchased in a consignment lot from the _Quality Seller_ on Styleforum. It's actually quite nice (though not quite trad) but it's a little large for me. Asking $25


----------



## Patrick06790

*Free ties for tall guy*

*TIES HAVE BEEN CLAIMED.*

An elderly and ailing friend of my family gave me a pile of ties - a dozen or so. They are all conservative if not Tradly, good quality - Brooks, Talbott, Lands End, a few labels from defunct shops - and all completely wearable.

And all longs. 61-62".

I can't possibly use them, and as they were a gift from an old family friend I would feel distinctly uneasy about trying to hawk them on eBay.

So I will give them to the first tall guy whose tie collection needs help. Send a PM.


----------



## AlanC

*Spoken for--thanks!*

I've got an extra pair of burgundy braces (suspenders, whatever) that I think are Trafalgars, but at any rate of Trafalgar level quality. There is a little loose stitching on the leather connector in the back, but it won't affect wearability at all. It has 'Made in England' on the brass adjusters and has dark brown tabs. As I have four other pairs of burgundy braces with different colored tabs I figured keeping these would be a brace too far.


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Press and other Tweeds!*

*For Sale here are several J. Press Tweeds along with one by Norman Hilton and one by Huntington Clothiers, the late beloved Ivy shop in Columbus, Ohio. All of them are 3/2 sacks. I'm asking $65 each per jacket or 2 for $99 shipped in CONUS. Please PM. Thanks.*

*1. J. Press Brown Fine Herringbone Tweed Sports Coat* Sold Pending Payment
Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 32" length (from bottom of collar); 24 7/8" sleeves; and 22 3/4" chest.

https://imageshack.us
https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3017jw1.jpg https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3018uq3.jpg

*2. J. Press Glen Plaid Tweed Sports Coat*
Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 29.5" length; 24" sleeves; 21.5" chest.

https://imageshack.us https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3021ie0.jpg

*3. J. Press Patterned Tweed Jacket*
Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 29" length; 24" sleeves; 21.5" chest.

https://imageshack.us
https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3029ou8.jpg

*4. J. Press Donegal Mist Tweed Jacket*
I believe this is J. Press' signature Donegal Tweed Mist with a blend of mohair, cashmere, and lambswool. Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 29" length; 24" sleeves; 21.5" chest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=517&i=img3030yz0.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3032su2.jpg

*5. Huntington Clothiers Glen Plaid Tweed Jacket*
This jacket has an extremely soft hand--probably cashmere and mohair in the mix. Measurements: 17" shoulders; 28 1/4" length; 22 7/8" sleeve; 21" chest.

https://imageshack.us
https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3006jv0.jpg https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3007bx3.jpg

*6. Norman Hilton Grey Tweed Jacket- 40R?*
This is a gorgeous jacket, extremely well constructed. Measurements: 18" shoulders; 30.25" length; 23 3/4" sleeve; 22 1/4" chest.

https://imageshack.us
https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3025ul8.jpg


----------



## JohnMS

*Johnston and Murphy Burgundy Wingtips Size 8.5 D Made in USA*

*SHOES SOLD*


----------



## Thewaxmania

*Spring Cleaning Closet Purge*

I went through my closet and found a bunch of bits I don't wear anymore and some I've never worn and others that just don't fit and now I've posted them on Ebay or will do tonight. They are all 7 day auctions and you can send a PM if you need additional information or pictures or wish to make an offer I can end the auction early or not list them. 

-Size 10C Brooks Brothers Brooksgate Perforated Cap Toe Oxford Bals in Burgundy Calf - VERY NICE
-Size 8.5 Converse Chuck Taylor High Tops in Black and White
-
-
-
-
-Size 8B Allen Edmonds Bond Street in dark brown calf


----------



## wnh

Make an offer, if interested.

Lands' End Viyella, 80% cotton/20% wool, size Large (16-16.5). *Sold*.

https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010080ro0.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010086pm3.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010083uw5.jpg

Ralph Lauren Blake cotton plaid short-sleeved sport shirt, size Medium. Actual color is lighter than the pictures indicate. Asking *$20 shipped*.

https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010088av2.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010091or6.jpg

L.L. Bean long-sleeved tan/white seersucker sport shirt, size L(arge)-Reg. This has some light staining on the armpits (see pictures) which I didn't notice until I brought it home. Therefore, I'd like to just get rid of this for what I paid -- $2 plus shipping, so *$5 shipped*. If you're averse to wearing it, just cut it up and make a couple pocket squares out of it. That's what I'll do if it doesn't sell.

https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010097gs6.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010095wo2.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010096lq1.jpg

I also have a few items still available that I listed a couple of months ago that no one ever claimed. *Make a reasonable offer on anything*.

Brooks Brothers 100% camel hair glen plaid jacket, 3/2 sack. Chest 22" -- Shoulders 19" -- Length from bottom of collar 29.5" -- Sleeves 24". Note the stain on the left sleeve -- I don't know what it is nor if it can be easily removed.

https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010360ll2.jpg https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010356nn5.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010366nj6.jpg https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010432ic7.jpg

J. Crew 100% Italian wool mini herringbone trousers, 34 x 32. Button fly, but missing the top button. Back flap button-through pockets.

https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010336ax9.jpg https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010339ti4.jpg

Robert Talbot for Ed V's, made (printed?) in England.


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds 11D Chili Captoe*

I have a pair of Allen Edmonds captoes in a beautiful tan/chili color. Size 11D. Uppers in excellent condition. Rubber Vibram soles in good condition. Minimal wear to Comfort Orthotic insole. Asking $40 shipped (shoe trees not included). Please email or PM me with questions or if you would like to see additional photos. *SOLD*


----------



## Tom Rath

*CIGAR SHELL WINGTIP BOOTS - ALDEN 11.5 D*

Thought I would give the folks on the trad forum first shot at these. Brand new, in the mail to me this week, are a pair of cigar shell wingtip boots, from Alden of Carmel. I already own one pair of these boots, and ordered a second pair a while ago and totally forgot I did so. I love the boots but I dont think I really need a second pair. I will keep them if there is no interest, but I know alot of people were looking for these boots only to find out there werent any in their size. I am willing to part with them for $525, and then the cost of shipping, which I will charge $15.00, for a total of $540.00. That is marginally below the cost of the boots retail.

They are size 11.5 D. They are the barrie last. They have commando soles. I dont have the patience to deal with a hundred questions like "I wear an 11e in the aberbeen last do you think these will fit???" . I would like to sell these to someone who wants them, who knows what they are, and knows they will fit. I will post pics when they arrive in the mail next week, but if you go to the Alden of Carmel website you can see the black version (AF72). Same boots, only in cigar shell.

*forgot to mention - first one to PM me wins*

Next month I have the same style boot coming in the alpine grain shell color 8. Again, I already own one pair, so I am willing to part with these as well if there is someone interested.


----------



## Nick Nameless

*2 Shirts - Brooks 346 & J. Crew*

Two lightweight 100% cotton button-downs up for grabs. The red stripe is *J. Crew size L (says 16 1/2 - 17 on the tag)* and the green stripe is *Brooks 346 (16 1/2 - 34)* - I have been the sole owner of both. Shirts are in great condition with lots of life left in the them, they're just too big for me now - my neck's loss is your closet's gain.

You could also take them apart and mix and match them back together to make two fantastic Frankenshirts for the holidays - you'll be the envy of all.

*$13 shipped CONUS for either or both for $22* - please PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks Brothers Pinpoint Buttondowns (Traditional Fit) in White 16.5-33 (2 available)*

I purchased these from an auction on eBay sometime back, thinking they would be oxford cloth and they are not, they are pinpoint. I think I wore each shirt twice, they were new to begin with. I pressed the shirts for the photos I took (which by the way aren't that good...I apologize). Since the shirts have been collecting dust for a little while in my closet, I will probably wash them before sending them out, so expect some wrinkling over what you see in the photos.

As always, PayPal to a confirmed USA address only. If you have any questions, please PM me and I'll be happy to provide addition pictures as needed or answer any questions.

Don't let any of my poor photos fool you, these shirts are white.

*ASKING $20 PER SHIRT SHIPPED OR $30 FOR BOTH*

1st Shirt -- Brooks Brothers with Red Tag (traditional fit)


















2nd Shirt -- Brooks Brothers with Blue Tag (traditional fit)


----------



## AlanC

NWT Trafalgar web belts with leather ends and silvertone buckle
made in USA (sadly, some of Trafalgar's offerings are now made in China)
These retail for $55-$65.
Your price: *$25/ea delivered* CONUS, Paypal

Perfect for Easter, spring, Derby Day--you name it! These are great belts. I kept one of the light blues for myself (the other colors weren't available in my size, alas).

Some may wish to size up from their trouser size for belts.

Size 36 (light blue) | 38 (yellow) | 40 (light blue) | 44 (pink)


----------



## DavidW

*Opportunity for the Smaller Man*

As I continue my return from "Traditional" back to "Trad", I find myself wanting to find a home for a number of superb but seldom worn items. If you are a 38s with a 32-33 waist, and are are more flexible with regard to subtle darts and pleats, I would love to receive a pm on the following:

2 Oxxford suits (Manhattan II), lightweight wool with 2 buttons and very soft shoulders. One is navy with a light chalk stripe, the other is charcoal. They are the finest made items I will ever own and as traditional without being Trad as possible. Excellent condition.

1 Hickey-Freeman (Canterbury) dark blue and gray houndstooth sport coat, lightweight silk and wool blend, with 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Excellent condition.

1 Hickey-Freeman navy blazer, medium flannel with two buttons and extremely soft shoulders. Excellent condition.

1 Robert Todd (old Boston store) mixed charcoal tweed sportcoat, 2 buttons with fairly soft shoulders. Excellent condition.

1 Brooks Brothers brown patterned camel hair sportcoat, 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Well worn on the elbows but would look great with leather patches.

1 Brooks Brothers navy blazer, 3 rolled to 2 buttons, with patch and flap and patch chest pockets. Very good condition but too short and stout for me. Subject of recent member sale that didn't work out.

1 Brooks Brothers olive poplin suit, 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Well worn but plenty of life left for hot days.

1 pair Bills Khakis M2P cotton/wool twills, charcoal. Excellent condition.

1 Baracuta, Van Heusen model, tan with traditional red plaid lining. I would keep this but it's a bit snug on me. Excellent condition.

I apologize for the lack of photos but I'm not very adept at that. If interested, I'll try, along with whatever measurement you need. I'd like to net enough to get at least one new suit and a new blazer, both of which I will need. I'd also consider trades. Thanks for your indulgence.

David


----------



## swb120

*Ralph Lauren/Polo loafers 9D*

I have a pair of black Ralph Lauren/Polo loafers. Size 9D. Made in England. Uppers in excellent condition. Thick, sturdy leather soles are Goodyear welted and in excellent condition. I'm a poor photographer - the photos don't do the shoes justice. Asking $45 shipped. Please email or PM me with questions or if you would like to see additional photos.


















Pair of light tan/chili Bally captoes. Size 11D. Made in Italy. Leather soles in very good condition. Uppers in good condition. Insoles in excellent condition. Asking $30 shipped. Please email or PM me with questions or if you would like to see additional photos.

















https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6604.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

I'm leaving Thursday for a long vacation (more than 2 weeks). If you're interested in any of the jackets, please PM me by midnight Wednesday.

I'm making a *further price reduction* as well. Remaining jackets are dropped to $45 each or 2 for $79 shipped within CONUS.



M. Charles said:


> *For Sale here are several J. Press Tweeds along with one by Norman Hilton and one by Huntington Clothiers, the late beloved Ivy shop in Columbus, Ohio. All of them are 3/2 sacks. I'm asking $65 each per jacket or 2 for $99 shipped in CONUS. Please PM. Thanks.*
> 
> *1. J. Press Brown Fine Herringbone Tweed Sports Coat* Sold Pending Payment
> Measurements: 18.5" shoulders; 32" length (from bottom of collar); 24 7/8" sleeves; and 22 3/4" chest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3017jw1.jpg https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3018uq3.jpg
> 
> *2. J. Press Glen Plaid Tweed Sports Coat* *Sold*
> Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 29.5" length; 24" sleeves; 21.5" chest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3021ie0.jpg
> 
> *3. J. Press Patterned Tweed Jacket* *Sold*
> Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 29" length; 24" sleeves; 21.5" chest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3029ou8.jpg
> 
> *4. J. Press Donegal Mist Tweed Jacket* *Sold*
> I believe this is J. Press' signature Donegal Tweed Mist with a blend of mohair, cashmere, and lambswool. Measurements: 17 3/4" shoulders; 29" length; 24" sleeves; 21.5" chest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=517&i=img3030yz0.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3032su2.jpg
> 
> *5. Huntington Clothiers Glen Plaid Tweed Jacket*
> This jacket has an extremely soft hand--probably cashmere and mohair in the mix. Measurements: 17" shoulders; 28 1/4" length; 22 7/8" sleeve; 21" chest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3006jv0.jpg https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3007bx3.jpg
> 
> *6. Norman Hilton Grey Tweed Jacket- 40R?*
> This is a gorgeous jacket, extremely well constructed. Measurements: 18" shoulders; 30.25" length; 23 3/4" sleeve; 22 1/4" chest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3025ul8.jpg


----------



## cdcro

cdcro said:


> not very trad, but I have a Hugo Boss linen suit 46r 40 X unhemmed for sale. $100 shipped lower 48. PM if interested, if not i'll list on e-bay


here's some pics


__
https://flic.kr/p/2311617706


----------



## forestcarter

*Southwick Green Sack Blazer*

Haven't posted for awhile, but figured I'd let people get a chance for this before St Patricks Day.

I have a southwick for Authur Adler Green Blazer with gold buttons. 3/2 sack. Generally excellent condition, except a little wear in the underarm area.

Chest 46, Waist 44, Sleeves 24, shoulders 19.5 length, 33

$30 shipped.

I'm going out of town thursday morning I'll be back on the 10th. I'll bring it to the office tomorrow (March 5) so if anyone gets back to me by then I can send it off, otherwise I'll do it next week.


----------



## 99%Thrift

*Florsheim Kemoor Longwings 11.5C*

Thanks for checking out my 1st post to the Exchange.
These Longwing double-sole gunboats, size 11.5C US, are in burgundy pebble calf and have minimal wear - very nice, wish they were my size. No country of origin is printed on the shoes, I believe they are India made, pretty much the current version offered by Florsheim. There is one small, shallow scuff on the left toe which should polish out easily. Asking $50 shipped CONUS, PM me for larger pics if desired. Will consider trade for size 10 shoes...
















https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg219/ThriftExch/Florsheim Wingtips/sole.jpg
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg219/ThriftExch/Florsheim Wingtips/size.jpg
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg219/ThriftExch/Florsheim Wingtips/lable.jpg
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg219/ThriftExch/Florsheim Wingtips/scuff.jpg

_Some image tags removed in the interest of space on the page.--AlanC_


----------



## forestcarter

*vineyard vines pocket squared*

silk, red with gold piping- $18 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

I'll knock these down to *$22 delivered*. One way or another these aren't staying around too long. They really are great belts. You won't be disappointed.

*Size 36 sold*, others still available.



AlanC said:


> NWT Trafalgar web belts with leather ends and silvertone buckle
> made in USA (sadly, some of Trafalgar's offerings are now made in China)
> These retail for $55-$65.
> Your price: *$25/ea delivered* CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Perfect for Easter, spring, Derby Day--you name it! These are great belts. I kept one of the light blues for myself (the other colors weren't available in my size, alas).
> 
> Some may wish to size up from their trouser size for belts.
> 
> Size 36 (light blue) | 38 (yellow) | 40 (light blue) | 44 (pink)


----------



## Duck

forestcarter said:


> silk, red with gold piping- $18 shipped.


A picture, even a stock picture would help sell this.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Duck

I am having big sale next week. Jackets, sweaters, ties, etc. A lot of stuff that I love, but owning an old Richmond home doesn't allow but so much in the closets.

Just getting you a little excited. Oh, by the way, my Chocolate Lab is driving me nuts, I might sell him too.


----------



## zarathustra

Looking forward to it. by the by he is adorable. (i mean the dog.:icon_smile_big



Duck said:


> I am having big sale next week. Jackets, sweaters, ties, etc. A lot of stuff that I love, but owning an old Richmond home doesn't allow but so much in the closets.
> 
> Just getting you a little excited. Oh, by the way, my Chocolate Lab is driving me nuts, I might sell him too.


----------



## buitaz

I love this thread....

Jacket: 42R or so
Shirt: 16.5-17 x 43
Pants: 36x30
Shoes: 9.5US

Thanks,

Taz


----------



## vwguy

Duck said:


> I am having big sale next week. Jackets, sweaters, ties, etc. A lot of stuff that I love, but owning an old Richmond home doesn't allow but so much in the closets.


Duck, what size do you wear 

Brian


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOS Bass Punched Saddle Shoes 11 N*

These must have been sitting in someones closet for 40 years. I don't think I've seen a Bass shoe of this quality since college and that's 35 years ago. Beautiful shoes, in perfect condition (a few scuffs, but nothing that a polishing won't take care of), fully lined, goodyear welted, brass eyelets and stacked leather heels with the Bass equivaloent of the Florsheim v-cleat. Size is 11 N and I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass2fr2.jpghttps://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass3tk6.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass4vb1.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass5vo8.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Of course the week I decide to stick to my budget, a half dozen 11D shoes appear in this thread.
Argh, where were you boys in december?


----------



## DavidW

*Opportunity for the Smaller Man*

Here are links to my disgracefully poor photos. Here are measurements and prices. Measurements are pit to pit, shoulder seam to shoulder seam, length from top of collar, and sleeve from shoulder seam. Prices are shipped CONUS but we can talk about multiple items. Photos to follow.


DavidW said:


> As I continue my return from "Traditional" back to "Trad", I find myself wanting to find a home for a number of superb but seldom worn items. If you are a 38s with a 32-33 waist, and are are more flexible with regard to subtle darts and pleats, I would love to receive a pm on the following:
> 
> 2 Oxxford suits (Manhattan II), lightweight wool with 2 buttons and very soft shoulders. One is navy with a light chalk stripe, the other is charcoal. They are the finest made items I will ever own and as traditional without being Trad as possible. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:30 1/4; Sleeve:22 1/2; Trouser waist:32; Inseam:27; cuff:1 5/8. $225 each, both for $400.
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale011.jpg
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale010.jpg
> 
> 1 Hickey-Freeman (Canterbury) dark blue and gray houndstooth sport coat, lightweight silk and wool blend, with 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:30; Sleeve:22. $60.
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale007.jpg
> 
> 1 Hickey-Freeman navy blazer, medium flannel with two buttons and extremely soft shoulders. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 1/2; Length:29 1/2; Sleeve:22 1/4. $60.
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale006.jpg
> 
> 1 Robert Todd (old Boston store) mixed charcoal tweed sportcoat, 2 buttons with fairly soft shoulders. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/4; Shoulder:17; Length:29 3/4; Sleeve:22 3/4. $40.
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale005.jpg
> 
> 1 Brooks Brothers brown patterned camel hair sportcoat, 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Well worn on the elbows but would look great with leather patches. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:29 3/4; Sleeve:22 1/2. $20.
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale008.jpg
> 
> 1 Brooks Brothers navy blazer, 3 rolled to 2 buttons, with patch and flap and patch chest pockets. Very good condition but too short and stout for me. Subject of recent member sale that didn't work out. Chest:21; Shoulder:17 1/4; Length:28 1/2; Sleeve:23. $35. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale009.jpg
> 
> 1 Brooks Brothers olive poplin suit, 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Well worn but plenty of life left for hot days. Chest:20 3/4; Shoulder:17 1/2; Length:30; Sleeve:22; Trouser waist:32; Inseam:26 3/4; Cuff:1 5/8. $30. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale012.jpg
> 
> 1 pair Bills Khakis M2P cotton/wool twills, charcoal. Excellent condition. Waist:32; Inseam:27; Cuff:1 5/8. $20.
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale013.jpg
> 
> 1 Baracuta, Van Heusen model, tan with traditional red plaid lining. I would keep this but it's a bit snug on me. Excellent condition. Chest:20. $25.
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj233/dptw/AAACSale014.jpg
> 
> I apologize for the lack of photos but I'm not very adept at that. If interested, I'll try, along with whatever measurement you need. I'd like to net enough to get at least one new suit and a new blazer, both of which I will need. I'd also consider trades. Thanks for your indulgence.
> 
> David


----------



## Nick Nameless

Shirts are *SOLD* - thanks.



Nick Nameless said:


> Two lightweight 100% cotton button-downs up for grabs. The red stripe is *J. Crew size L (says 16 1/2 - 17 on the tag)* and the green stripe is *Brooks 346 (16 1/2 - 34)* - I have been the sole owner of both. Shirts are in great condition with lots of life left in the them, they're just too big for me now - my neck's loss is your closet's gain.
> 
> You could also take them apart and mix and match them back together to make two fantastic Frankenshirts for the holidays - you'll be the envy of all.
> 
> *$13 shipped CONUS for either or both for $22* - please PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD--thanks!


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB sack tagged 44 Long*

Medium grey pinstripe (? - I'm not too swift on the various stripes) three-button sack, tagged 44 Long. Mostly unlined jacket, unlined trousers.

Measurements in inches:

Chest 23 x 2 = 46
Waist 22 1/2 x 2 = 45
Sleeves 25 1/4
Length from bottom of collar 31 1/2
Shoulders 18 1/2

Trousers are flat-front with 1 3/4 cuff and suspender buttons

Waist 18 1/2 x 2 = 37
Inseam 31 1/2

Waist has about 2 1/2 inches to let; there's about one inch to let if you lose the 1 3/4 inch cuff.

I looked it over pretty thoroughly and the only issue I see is the lining where the sleeve attaches to the body is loose in one arm and coming loose in the other.

*$65 shipped CONUS - send PM.

*


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB hopsack blazer tagged 41 R*

Here's a pretty nice cream-colored blazer that apart from the color is identical to my standard navy model.

The issue here is a dime-sized brownish stain, faint but visible (the photo exaggerates somewhat) on the right sleeve, about two inches up from the hem. I am reasonably confident it can be removed out, but I'm offering the jacket here for a pittance before I invest in the cleaning.

Specs:

Tagged 41 R

Chest 21 1/2 x 2 = 43
Waist 20 x 2 = 40 (so it has a bit of suppression)
Shoulders 17 1/2
Length from bottom of collar 30
Sleeves 25





































*Asking $20 shipped CONUS. Send PM.*


----------



## cdcro

suit is sold
:icon_smile:


cdcro said:


> here's some pics
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2311617706


----------



## swb120

*Blazers & Sportscoats - Brooks Brothers, JosABank, Ralph Lauren/Polo*

Here are a number of navy blazers and a sportscoat that I hope can find a good home [I know they're not 3/2 sacks, but hopefully, someone can use them]. Measurements to be added:

1) Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer, size *42L*. Made in USA. One of their newer labels. *$40 shipped CONUS.* In like new condition.
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 20"
Length: 32.5"


























https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6629.jpg
https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6631.jpg

2) Joseph A. Banks Signature Collection navy blazer, size *42L*. Made in USA. 110's wool. Tags still on this one - never worn. *$40 shipped CONUS*.
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.5"
Length: 32.5"

























https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6638.jpg
https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6640.jpg
https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6639.jpg

3) Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer, size *44R*. Made in USA. One of their newer labels. *$40 shipped CONUS*. In like new condition. [note: any spots on the photos are from my camera and are not on the blazer]
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 23.75"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.5"
Length: 31.5"


























4) Ralph Lauren/Polo Blue Label camel hair sportscoat, size *44L*. Made in USA. 100% camel hair. In good condition, but shows light wear. *$26 shipped.*
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 20.5"
Length: 32.5"


































https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6644.jpg
https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6645.jpg


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Quality Goods*

What wonderful stuff you guys are selling! Could someone come up with something in the 40R and size 9 D range please??? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy

swb120, I am semi interested in the camel hair jacket. How bad is the wear and where is it? Once you get the measurements up, I'll see how that compares to my other jackets.

Brian


----------



## newz

vwguy said:


> swb120, Once you get the measurements up, I'll see how that compares to my other jackets.


ditto on the measurements. (after vwguy's first right of refusal of course :icon_smile


----------



## playdohh22

Hi, I would like a number of things. I am on a pretty tight budget, and for a high school student I can't really afford much. Things priced at $100 or below would be nice.

Jackets: 36S/R - 38S/R
Shoes: 7D - 7.5 D 
Shirts: 14" - 32/33" - 14.5" 32/33"

(Within the listed sizes range)

EDIT:

And here I have some stuff I put on ebay (bid still at $0.99, ending in two days):

Kiton Sport Coat 40R:


Brioni Sport Coat 40R:


Brooks Brothers Sport Coat 40S:


----------



## swb120

Measurements were added above for the blazers & sportscoats. I used A.Harris' guide to measuring, and tried to be as accurate as possible, but I'm new to this.

Re: RL camel hair - when I say "wear," I don't mean there are places where is had worn to the threads or anything. I mean that, as opposed to the blazers, which look as if they've never been worn, that you can tell the blazer has been worn & used (when examining closely, the edges of the sleeves and the collar demonstrate this).

Of course, if you get it and are not pleased, I'll refund all of your payment. I'm not a regular seller - just someone trying to a) thin out his collection, and b) making available "finds" that I discover in the course of thrifting for myself. I hope this helps - if you have add't questions, or need add't photos, please let me know.


----------



## forestcarter

forestcarter said:


> vineyard vines pocket square silk, red with gold piping- $18 shipped.


price cut to 12


----------



## forestcarter

Duck said:


> A picture, even a stock picture would help sell this.
> 
> Just trying to help.


No digital camera for now, and it wasn't on the website.


----------



## forestcarter

forestcarter said:


> Haven't posted for awhile, but figured I'd let people get a chance for this before St Patricks Day.
> 
> I have a southwick for Authur Adler Green Blazer with gold buttons. 3/2 sack. Generally excellent condition, except a little wear in the underarm area.
> 
> Chest 46, Waist 44, Sleeves 24, shoulders 19.5 length, 33
> 
> $30 shipped.
> 
> I'm going out of town thursday morning I'll be back on the 10th. I'll bring it to the office tomorrow (March 5) so if anyone gets back to me by then I can send it off, otherwise I'll do it next week.


I mis measured the sleeves, they are 24.5.

Price drop to 25


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction - $37 shipped for the Ralph Laurens; $25 for the Ballys*



swb120 said:


> I have a pair of black Ralph Lauren/Polo loafers. Size 9D. Made in England. Uppers in excellent condition. Thick, sturdy leather soles are Goodyear welted and in excellent condition. I'm a poor photographer - the photos don't do the shoes justice. Asking $45 shipped. Please email or PM me with questions or if you would like to see additional photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of light tan/chili Bally captoes. Size 11D. Made in Italy. Leather soles in very good condition. Uppers in good condition. Insoles in excellent condition. Asking $30 shipped. Please email or PM me with questions or if you would like to see additional photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6604.jpg


----------



## vwguy

I think the sleeves on the camel hair will be a bit too short for me, newz, it's all yours!

Brian


----------



## AlanC

The people have spoken--no more winter tweeds: it's time for spring! Well, here you go, 3/2 sacks for the discerning shopper. These are all good spring-summer coats, a couple of which could be used into fall.

$40/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal
Check measurements!

(1) *Southwick* for Mobley & Sons
Half-lined

No tagged size
Estimated size: *42/43L*
Chest from pit to pit: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"










https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012230tu0.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012258ei1.jpg

(2) *Southwick* for Mobley & Sons
Half-lined

No tagged size
Estimated size: *40/41R*
Chest from pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

 

*SOLD* to the Tradliest one of all -- Brooks Brothers
No content tag, but I believe this to be silk or a silk-wool blend.
Fully lined
Tagged size:*46R*

Chest from pit to pit: 24.5
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 20.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"

https://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012240xg1.jpg https://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012256qs5.jpg


----------



## Duck

So Close Alan, so close. I would have jumped on a 43 or 44R size


----------



## newz

vwguy said:


> I think the sleeves on the camel hair will be a bit too short for me, newz, it's all yours!
> 
> Brian


Alas, I too will have to pass for similar concerns on the fit. Good deal though. Too bad.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Southwick/Paul Stuart Tweed Suit 41L...New Bass Weejuns 8 E*

Well, despite Alan having declared that the people have spoken..."no more winter tweeds", I have one I just came across and want to offer. You all can decide whether I hold on to it until fall or one of you snatches it up now.

This is a Southwick for Paul Stuart heavy wool tweed suit in a brown/tan herringbone with lines of pale blue and green running through it. Its 2 button, darted, the jacket is quarter lined and the trousers are fully lined. Chest is 22 1/4", shoulder 18 1/2", sleeves 24 1/2" with 2" to let out and the length from the bottom of the collar is 31 1/4". The trousers are about 35" at the waist with a 30" inseam and 1 1/2" cuffs. There are one to two inches to let out in the waist, but only minimal turn under at the cuffs so lengthening them would mean losing the cuffs. I'm asking $125 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us

https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps2rt4.jpghttps://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps3ph5.jpghttps://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps4vr5.jpghttps://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps5yt1.jpghttps://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps6hw1.jpg

I also have a new without box pair of Bass Weejuns, I believe they are Logans. Perfect condition, never been worn, they are size 8 E. Asking $45 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us

https://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basswe2fg6.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basswe3jv7.jpghttps://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basswe4mq1.jpg

These NOS Bass Saddles are still available as well.



tonylumpkin said:


> These must have been sitting in someones closet for 40 years. I don't think I've seen a Bass shoe of this quality since college and that's 35 years ago. Beautiful shoes, in perfect condition (a few scuffs, but nothing that a polishing won't take care of), fully lined, goodyear welted, brass eyelets and stacked leather heels with the Bass equivaloent of the Florsheim v-cleat. Size is 11 N and I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass2fr2.jpghttps://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass3tk6.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass4vb1.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bass5vo8.jpg


----------



## bulldog

*Winter tweeds needed*

No....no...no....Don't stop seaching for winter tweeds or offering them....not in 48l at least. Ihave only found one thing in the last few months....but it was really fine. My coat needs more tweed friends.


----------



## DavidW

*Opportunity for the Smaller Man*

The following are still available, shipped CONUS and at reduced prices:

1 Hickey-Freeman (Canterbury) dark blue and gray houndstooth sport coat, lightweight silk and wool blend, with 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:30; Sleeve:22. $45.
https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...AACSale007.jpg

1 Hickey-Freeman navy blazer, medium flannel with two buttons and extremely soft shoulders. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 1/2; Length:29 1/2; Sleeve:22 1/4. $45.
https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...AACSale006.jpg

1 Robert Todd (old Boston store) mixed charcoal tweed sportcoat, 2 buttons with fairly soft shoulders. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/4; Shoulder:17; Length:29 3/4; Sleeve:22 3/4. $35.
https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...AACSale005.jpg

1 Brooks Brothers brown patterned camel hair sportcoat, 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Well worn on the elbows but would look great with leather patches. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:29 3/4; Sleeve:22 1/2. $20, or $10 with any of the above. https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...AACSale008.jpg

1 pair Bills Khakis M2P cotton/wool twills, charcoal. Excellent condition. Waist:32; Inseam:27; Cuff:1 5/8. $20 or $10 with any of the above.
https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...AACSale013.jpg

1 Baracuta, Van Heusen model, tan with traditional red plaid lining. I would keep this but it's a bit snug on me. Excellent condition. Chest:20. $25.
https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...AACSale014.jpg


----------



## PennGlock

I have a Barbour Classic Beaufort, Size Small, in Brown. Takes the zip-in lining. New with tags. The color on this thing is just rich and gorgeous, much nicer than the same jacket I own in "sage." Im thinking $250 at the moment. Any interest?


----------



## brozek

*WTB: Gingham checks*

In the spirit of this being a trad exchange, I'm going to help it work both directions. I'm looking for a couple more gingham checks before the big spring thaw later this month (knock on wood). I have a light blue already, but pink, red, green, purple, or yellow would all be very welcome. I'd need a 15-16" neck and at least a 34" sleeve (I'm less particular about these, since they're for non-tie wear and the sleeves will be rolled semi-permanently).

Thanks much!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PAUL STUART SUIT REDUCED TO $100*



tonylumpkin said:


> Well, despite Alan having declared that the people have spoken..."no more winter tweeds", I have one I just came across and want to offer. You all can decide whether I hold on to it until fall or one of you snatches it up now.
> 
> This is a Southwick for Paul Stuart heavy wool tweed suit in a brown/tan herringbone with lines of pale blue and green running through it. Its 2 button, darted, the jacket is quarter lined and the trousers are fully lined. Chest is 22 1/4", shoulder 18 1/2", sleeves 24 1/2" with 2" to let out and the length from the bottom of the collar is 31 1/4". The trousers are about 35" at the waist with a 30" inseam and 1 1/2" cuffs. There are one to two inches to let out in the waist, but only minimal turn under at the cuffs so lengthening them would mean losing the cuffs. I'm asking $125 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps2rt4.jpghttps://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps3ph5.jpghttps://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps4vr5.jpghttps://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps5yt1.jpghttps://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ps6hw1.jpg
> 
> I also have a new without box pair of Bass Weejuns, I believe they are Logans. Perfect condition, never been worn, they are size 8 E. Asking $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basswe2fg6.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basswe3jv7.jpghttps://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basswe4mq1.jpg
> 
> These NOS Bass Saddles are still available as well.


----------



## Georgia

I have the following for sale (with reduced prices). Please PM if interested:

1. *Cashmere & Silk Cable-knit sweater.* Marked a size Large. 75% silk, 25% cashmere. Perfect condition.
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS
*
Details:
https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2020zj2.jpg

2. *Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Slacks. * These pants are brand new with tags. Size 32 x 32. 98% wool, 2% elastane. Grey-Brown-Olive in color. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS:*

Details:
https://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2018mx8.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a pretty nice cream-colored blazer that apart from the color is identical to my standard navy model.
> 
> _ The issue here is a dime-sized brownish stain, faint but visible (the photo exaggerates somewhat) on the right sleeve, about two inches up from the hem. I am reasonably confident it can be removed out, but I'm offering the jacket here for a pittance before I invest in the cleaning._
> 
> Well, I removed it via the magic of Dryel, so the price is *$35 shipped CONUS.*
> Specs:
> 
> Tagged 41 R
> 
> Chest 21 1/2 x 2 = 43
> Waist 20 x 2 = 40 (so it has a bit of suppression)
> Shoulders 17 1/2
> Length from bottom of collar 30
> Sleeves 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


See changes above. With the stain out now $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Me Meathead, You Lucky Logan*

I got kinda jazzed up about those tan Bass Logans so I got a pair in 8.5D, which is the Weejun size that finally worked for me after a long search.

They were a little tight but I figured it would work itself out. I figured wrong.

And like a doofus I got the soles scratched up a bit, just enough to render them unreturnable.

So somebody buy them for $70 shipped CONUS. Save yourself about $20-25. They are out-of-the-box new.


----------



## nerdykarim

3. Golden Fleece dress shirt, 15.5x33. Brand new with tags, still factory folded, etc. etc. Blue butcher stripe (like the University stripe but much bolder) with white contrast collar and french cuffs. If you wear this, you might lose your trad membership card. Good shirt if you get to tell people what to do on a daily basis. Exudes power and masculine authority. Also has very, very nice mother of pearl buttons. *Asking $20.*
Picture 1
Picture 2

4. Very, very trad tweed sportcoat from Brooks Brothers. When you think of a tweed sportcoat, you're probably thinking of this one. Sized 40 short, but it's really big in the chest. You might have to be a little portly for this to work well for you. I'm really disappointed to let this one go...it's a 3/2 sack with patch pockets. From the old 346 line. *Asking $25* *Sold!*
Picture 1
Picture 2
Chest: 22.5
Waist: 21.25 (I had the waist taken in, but the chest is still a little too large for me)
Sleeves: 21.5 (with 2 inches or so to let). It seems longer than that, though. Maybe it's because the shoulders are so natural.
Length: 29.75

5. Cable Car sack sportcoat. Probably a 40S, but it's unsized (I'll do measurements if there's interest). It's a weird black/brown herringbone. I bought it on eBay and it's taken a bit more wear than I think I'd like out of it. *Asking $5.*
Picture 1
Chest: 22"
Waist: 21"
Sleeves: 24.5" 
Length: 30.5"

6. H. Freeman and Sons sportcoat. Dark blue with a subtle gold and burgundy overcheck. Sized 40R. Darted, true 3-button. Purchased in a consignment lot from the _Quality Seller_ on Styleforum. It's actually quite nice (though not quite trad) but it's a little large for me. Edit: I noticed a small stain on this one when I took a photo. You'll probably want to have this one dry cleaned and give the lapels a good steaming before wearing it. It's a great value at the price, though!*Asking $5* *Sold!*
Picture 1
Chest: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 30.5"

7. A great pinpoint oxford I got from AlanC today, but in a color I don't think I can pull off. Green/white butcher stripe (like university stripe, but thicker), 15.5/33. TTX 2x2 pinpoint oxford. Still factory-wrapped and pinned. A couple small water stains that I imagine would come out in the wash. *Asking $5* *Sold*
Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3

I'm open to interesting trades, by the way. :icon_smile:


----------



## Ole Hickory

*new with tags- Grosgrain Southwick dinner suit - "tuxedo" 46T trou 37T*

Brand new dorsett - its brand new- with tags + sleeve buttons in the pocket- $70 obo- shipped. Nothing else I can add, but reverse pleats.


----------



## Patrick06790

Lord and Taylor argyle sweater vest, as usual about ten miles too long for me. Tagged Large: pit to pit 22 inches; length down back 28 inches; 17 or so at shoulders. Dinky little hole in back as indicated in the blurry pic. Nice color and good weight for under a jacket.

*$15 shipped CONUS

































*


----------



## Ole Hickory

Patrick06790 said:


> I got kinda jazzed up about those tan Bass Logans so I got a pair in 8.5D, which is the Weejun size that finally worked for me after a long search.
> 
> They were a little tight but I figured it would work itself out. I figured wrong.
> 
> And like a doofus I got the soles scratched up a bit, just enough to render them unreturnable.
> 
> So somebody buy them for $70 shipped CONUS. Save yourself about $20-25. They are out-of-the-box new.


Hello Patrick,
May I suggest you take them to your local cobbler and have them stretched? I have done that in the past when I haven't had the time/stomach to "pony up" and give loafers a proper air hose break-in.


----------



## AlanC

Last chance offer until tomorrow (Monday) around noon as I can't hold onto them any longer than that.

*$20/ea delivered*



AlanC said:


> NWT Trafalgar web belts with leather ends and silvertone buckle
> made in USA (sadly, some of Trafalgar's offerings are now made in China)
> These retail for $55-$65.
> Your price: *$25/ea delivered* CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Perfect for Easter, spring, Derby Day--you name it! These are great belts. I kept one of the light blues for myself (the other colors weren't available in my size, alas).
> 
> Some may wish to size up from their trouser size for belts.
> 
> *Size 36 is sold*
> 
> Size 36 (light blue) | 38 (yellow) | 40 (light blue) | 44 (pink)


----------



## Untilted

*ALL 3 button sacks, with extremely soft shoulders*

1. Blackwatch tartan wool sport coat/blazer. Approx. 38 R. Welted seams, single vent, 3/4 lined. Trad goodness. $30 shipped CONUS.

Shoulders are 17 3/4"
chest is 20 1/4"- 20 1/2"
length from bottom of collar is 30"
sleeve is 24", with 1 inch to let out

2. Gorgeous Brooks Brothers old "346" sack suit. Grey pinstripes. about 36S. Half canvassed. 3/4 lined. $50 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*

Pit to pit: 20"
shoulder 17.5"
length from botton of collar 28.5"
sleeves are 21.75", with 0.75" to let out
waist 30"
inseam: 29" uncuffed, with 3.25 inches to let out (and cuff)

3. H. Freeman and Sons 3/4 lined camel hair sack. Luxuriously soft. Half canvassed. Welted seams, patch and flap pockets. About 36S. $50 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*

Pit to pit: 20"
Shoulder seam to seam: 17.5"
Sleeve length: 22.5" with 1" to let out
Length from bottom of collar: 28.5"

PM me.


----------



## Reddington

Price reduced to $4.99 shipped (CONUS).



Reddington said:


> I have for sale one J. Crew D-ring, web cotton belt with leather tabs. Belt is NWOT and sized S/M (34" waist). PM me if interested.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jcrewbeltks6.jpg
> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1642ab5.jpg


----------



## Reddington

*J. Press surcingle belts...still available*

*SOLD*

Set of three belts - $49.99 (shipped CONUS)
Single belt - $19.99 each (shipped CONUS) 

These retail new from J. Press for $28.50 each (+$10 if shipped). Mine are like new as I've only worn each one once or twice. 

These are stretchy surcingle, so they will stretch to fit larger waists. These colors will go with just about anything and everything in a 'trad' wardrobe. 

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1632sz0.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1637gr3.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1643wg3.jpg
https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1633br6.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1631qg1.jpg



Reddington said:


> I have three J. Press surcingle belts that I bought a while back, but they're a tad too large for me. So, I'm offering them here for sale. I have worn each belt once or twice, at the most. They are size 36 and are white/navy, yellow/navy, and green/navy.
> 
> Please PM me if interested.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Untilted

Three knit ties, all in great conditions.

1. Orange silk knit tie, J.Crew. Made in italy. $20 Shipped
2. Navy wool knit tie. 100% Alpapa wool. $15 Shipped *SOLD*
3. Tan wool knit tie with a duck. 100% virgin wool. $15 shipped.

$40 Shipped for all three.

J.Crew 100% Lambwool sweater, Size small. $20 shipped.


----------



## JordanW

Untilted said:


> 1. Blackwatch tartan wool sport coat/blazer. Approx. 38 R. Welted seams, single vent, 3/4 lined. Trad goodness. $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Shoulders are 17 3/4"
> chest is 20 1/4"- 20 1/2"
> length from bottom of collar is 30"
> sleeve is 24", with 1 inch to let out


Beautiful jacket, Tilt. I wish it were an inch shorter. Actually, I just may take it off your hands andmake it work.


----------



## Untilted

it's actually 29.75 inches from bottom of collar.


----------



## vwguy

Untilted said:


> 1. Blackwatch tartan wool sport coat/blazer. Approx. 38 R. Welted seams, single vent, 3/4 lined. Trad goodness. $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Shoulders are 17 3/4"
> chest is 20 1/4"- 20 1/2"
> length from bottom of collar is 30"
> sleeve is 24", with 1 inch to let out


Hey, I remember that jacket 

Brian


----------



## AlanC

Prices cut to *$35/ea*.



AlanC said:


> The people have spoken--no more winter tweeds: it's time for spring! Well, here you go, 3/2 sacks for the discerning shopper. These are all good spring-summer coats, a couple of which could be used into fall.
> 
> $40/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal
> Check measurements!
> 
> (1) *Southwick* for Mobley & Sons
> Half-lined
> 
> No tagged size
> Estimated size: *42/43L*
> Chest from pit to pit: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/200/p1012226gh7.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012230tu0.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012258ei1.jpg
> 
> (2) *Southwick* for Mobley & Sons
> Half-lined
> 
> No tagged size
> Estimated size: *40/41R*
> Chest from pit to pit: 22"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"


----------



## tripreed

Orvis shooting shirt, marked Large but I would definitely consider it an XL--*SOLD*

I bought this shirt from forum member Georgia back in December. I didn't even try the shirt on until January, at which point I realized that it was _far_ too big for me. It is marked Large, but considering that the chest measurement on the shirt is 27" pit-to-pit (or 54" total), I definitely think it falls into the Extra Large category. Anyways, I'm asking $25 for it, which is what I paid for it originally. The pics below are from Georgia's original post.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Lotsa Lands End*

A nice group of Lands End buttondown-collared shirts, all too small for me, natch, but somebody should be able to use them. Except as noted they are all clean and in good condition. All prices shipped to CONUS. PayPal or whatever. Send PM.

1. Blue oxford university stripe, 15-33 trim. Locker loop. Collar's frayed a bit. $12.50. *SOLD*










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7300.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7299.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7298.jpg

2. Pinpoint muted green uni stripe, 15 1/2 - 32 regular, locker loop. $15.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7302.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7305.jpg

3. Blue check, 16-32 regular, locker loop. I think it's broadcloth. $15.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7306.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7307.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7308.jpg

4. Blue stripe, 16-32 regular, locker loop. Broadcloth? $15.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7309.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7310.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7311.jpg

5. Viyella plaid, small. Sleeves are 23 inches; chest seam to seam 21"; overall lenbgth from top of collar to furthest point of tail 32 1/2. Tag says collar is 14-14 1/2. Very nice fabric. $15.* SOLD*










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7314.jpg


----------



## forestcarter

forestcarter said:


> I mis measured the sleeves, they are 24.5.
> 
> Price drop to 25


St. Patricks Day is fast approaching, price drop to $20 OBO


----------



## Untilted

Patrick:

PM sent about the viyella shirt. been looking for one for a LONG time.


----------



## AlanC

*Madras Madness!*

Be the only one on your block to have one! Signal passing aircraft!

NWOT Ralph Lauren Patch Madras short sleeve shirt
Size: L
Made in India (home of madras fabric!)

$25 delivered, Paypal

*SOLD* pending payment--For those more sober minded times when you still desire a splash of whimsy wear this madras tie from Fogel's of Georgetown, South Carolina.

$12 delivered, Paypal


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NWT Polo Pink Oxford Cloth Pants 40x32*

Well, I suppose Alan was right, folks are tired of the tweeds, its time for spring attire. How about a pair of NWT RL Polo pants in pink oxford cloth. They are size 40x32 and the tag tells you everything else you need to know. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## AlanC

^Just the thing with a patch madras shirt.


----------



## memphislawyer

Patrick, I am a 9D and might be interested but a little out of my price range.

I have some Thomas Pink pink cufflinks that I got off Ebay that are a little darker than I wanted. I bid and won a light pink pair and will sell this for what I paid and shipping should be reasonable. $42.00 and shipping:


----------



## AlanC

Oh, come now. You want this--you know who you are.

*$20 delivered*



AlanC said:


> Be the only one on your block to have one! Signal passing aircraft!
> 
> NWOT Ralph Lauren Patch Madras short sleeve shirt
> Size: L
> Made in India (home of madras fabric!)
> 
> $25 delivered, Paypal


----------



## wnh

Still available, with price drops.



wnh said:


> Make an offer, if interested.
> 
> Ralph Lauren Blake cotton plaid short-sleeved sport shirt, size Medium. Actual color is lighter than the pictures indicate. Asking (was $20 shipped)* $15 shipped*.
> 
> https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010088av2.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010091or6.jpg
> 
> L.L. Bean long-sleeved tan/white seersucker sport shirt, size L(arge)-Reg. This has some light staining on the armpits (see pictures) which I didn't notice until I brought it home. Therefore, I'd like to just get rid of this for what I paid -- $2 plus shipping, so *$5 shipped*. If you're averse to wearing it, just cut it up and make a couple pocket squares out of it. That's what I'll do if it doesn't sell.
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010097gs6.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010095wo2.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010096lq1.jpg
> 
> I also have a few items still available that I listed a couple of months ago that no one ever claimed. *Make a reasonable offer on anything*.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 100% camel hair glen plaid jacket, 3/2 sack. Chest 22" -- Shoulders 19" -- Length from bottom of collar 29.5" -- Sleeves 24". Note the stain on the left sleeve -- I don't know what it is nor if it can be easily removed.
> 
> https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010360ll2.jpg https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010356nn5.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010366nj6.jpg https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010432ic7.jpg
> 
> J. Crew 100% Italian wool mini herringbone trousers, 34 x 32. Button fly, but missing the top button. Back flap button-through pockets.
> 
> https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010336ax9.jpg https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010339ti4.jpg
> 
> Robert Talbot for Ed V's, made (printed?) in England.


----------



## forestcarter

bulldog said:


> _Haven't posted for awhile, but figured I'd let people get a chance for this before St Patricks Day.
> 
> I have a southwick for Authur Adler Green Blazer with gold buttons. 3/2 sack. Generally excellent condition, except a little wear in the underarm area.
> 
> Chest 46, Waist 44, *Sleeves 24.5 [remeasured],* shoulders 19.5 length, 33
> 
> $30 shipped.
> 
> I'm going out of town thursday morning I'll be back on the 10th. I'll bring it to the office tomorrow (March 5) so if anyone gets back to me by then I can send it off, otherwise I'll do it next week._
> .


Price dropped to 18.


----------



## Duck

Sorry that I didn't post all my stuff yesterday. I have had a nasty cold and it kept me from doing anything. I will start posting it tomorrow.


----------



## ComboOrgan

I have a bunch of cheap cotton/poly dress shirts and inexpensive dress pants that I would like to give away.

They are all cheap brands (Stafford, Pierre Cardin) in various colors, typical of what a young man fresh out of college might buy before he knew any better (like me).

I doubt any forum members would have any use for these, but perhaps someone has a nephew who is graduating soon and needs a few cheap wardrobe staples for his first job?

I have about 8 shirts, all 16x34-35, and about 5 pairs of pants, all around 34x30.

Yours for the cost of shipping+packing.


----------



## Untilted

someone needs to grab wnh's camelhair coat. a classic.


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> someone needs to grab wnh's camelhair coat. a classic.


I think it's the stain that's driving everyone away. Come on, take a chance!


----------



## TweedyDon

I've benefited a lot from this thread, and so would like to help "give back" with a couple of things:

1) First is a pair of AE Saddle shoes with a rubber sole. Size 10.5. These are the same type of shoes that gtguyzach was selling in post 1908 of this thread, on p.77. I recently bought these on eBay, but they're just a little too small. They're also *not* in as good condition as gtguyzach's; they have superficial scruffing on the outer side of each shoe and some pitting in the leather (from gravel? the teeth of an angry pixie?) near the heel. I'm sure that these cosmetic blemishes can be easily polished out to be unnoticeable, though. There's also slight wear to the heel of the right shoe, but not enough for it to need replacing yet. With polishing these would make very nice weekend shoes!

I'm just asking *$10 shipped* in CONUS.

2) Second is a Benson and Clegg silk tie made in England. This is cyclamen with an ecru stripe, and is sold by Ben Silver as the tie of Merton College, Oxford. (I believe that Benson and Clegg make some of Ben Silver's ties.) I received this as part of a lot of ties that included that of my old school, which I was after. (My schoolboy sense of honour compelled me to "rescue" it from improper wear! :icon_smile_wink I didn't go to Merton, so I'd never wear this tie. It's rumpled from the poor packing and shipping from the ebay seller, but I don't think there are any permanent creases in it, so the rumpling should come out with steaming or pressing--take a chance! (My favoured method is placed between white-paper in a book, weighted down with many other books--but most of my ties are College or Old Boys' of not-wonderful silk, so this need not give any of you heart attacks!) I also received a polyester Merton tie in this lot which is actually wearable--I'd use it if I were a Merton man, which I'm not.

For both ties, *$5 shipped* in CONUS--unless you actually DID go to Merton, in which case I'll send them to you free! :icon_smile:
(I'll wait a couple of days to see if anyone from Merton is here, but in the meantime PM me if interested!) *TIES CLAIMED--If you're a Merton chap, you have until Thursday to PM me!*


----------



## Orgetorix

Not to get off track, but what in the world is cyclamen?


----------



## randomdude

Orgetorix said:


> Not to get off track, but what in the world is cyclamen?


Yup. Never heard of it.


----------



## newz

TweedyDon said:


> 1) First is a pair of AE Saddle shoes with a rubber sole. Size 10.5.


I assume these are standard (D) width?


----------



## TweedyDon

randomdude said:


> Yup. Never heard of it.


Lightish purple. (Flowery description from Ben Silver! :icon_smile_wink


----------



## hbecklin

*Cyclamen*

Cyclamen is a type of purple, notably found in the flower of the same name. Wikipedia it if you would like to see a picture.

AAAAH, tweedy don, you beat me too it!


----------



## TweedyDon

newz said:


> I assume these are standard (D) width?


Yes, they are--sorry for omitting that!


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> For both ties, *$5 shipped* in CONUS--unless you actually DID go to Merton, in which case I'll send them to you free! :icon_smile:


Free? I figured you'd charge double!

Any Exeter ties in there?


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> Free? I figured you'd charge double!
> 
> Any Exeter ties in there?


Because these ties would be more desireable to them, and so they'd be willing to pay more.... or in punishment for attending Merton? :icon_smile_wink:

Sorry, just Merton and my Old School were in this lot!


----------



## AlanC

The latter. :biggrin2:


----------



## brozek

brozek said:


> In the spirit of this being a trad exchange, I'm going to help it work both directions. I'm looking for a couple more gingham checks before the big spring thaw later this month (knock on wood). I have a light blue already, but pink, red, green, purple, or yellow would all be very welcome. I'd need a 15-16" neck and at least a 34" sleeve (I'm less particular about these, since they're for non-tie wear and the sleeves will be rolled semi-permanently).
> 
> Thanks much!


I have a great red one now (thanks to Trip), but I'd still like a pink, green, yellow, orange, or navy if anyone has one collecting dust!


----------



## TweedyDon

Following brozek, if anyone has a plain orange tie in wool or silk gathering dust, I'd be interested!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Harvie & Hudson Cardigan Sweater/Krone of Norway Fisherman Sweater*

I know, I can't make up my mind. One day its pink oxford cloth pants and the next its sweaters. However, the cardigan is a handy item to have on a nippy spring morning. This one is red lambswool made in Scotland for Harvie and Hudson of Jermyn Street. No size in it but the chest measures 22" pit to pit. Asking $40 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=526&i=hhut0.jpg
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hh2xj2.jpg

Also, a Krone of Norway fisherman sweater in navy and white. You may not wear this until next fall, but I remember folks trying to find this sweater last November and they were tough to come by. Get yours now! Good condition and again no size but the chest measures 24 1/2" pip to pit. Asking $35 shipped CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fish2oq7.jpghttps://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fish3cy5.jpg


----------



## A.Squire

tonylumpkin said:


> Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> https://imageshack.us


could be my monitor, but it looks red.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

A.Squire said:


> could be my monitor, but it looks red.


The sweater is red lambswool as stated above. I believe he was referring to light pink pants.

Just to clarify.


----------



## Patrick06790

*HSM sack blazer 40-41R*

The middle button popped off when I tried it on, thereby answering any question I had about keeping this for myself. (Saved the button, though.)

A subdued red color hopsack, might be a blend but it feels very similar to my Brooks hopsack. Photo shows it pressed to 3 - 2.5, kind of. Mostly unlined, minimal padding.

Specs:

Pit to pit 21 1/2
Waist 21
Sleeve 26/17 1/2
Shoulders 17 3/4
Length from top of collar 32 1/4

Sew the button back on and you're good to go for the spring. $30 shipped CONUS. Send a PM, please.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7356.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7355.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7354.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7353.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I've benefited a lot from this thread, and so would like to help "give back" with a couple of things:
> 
> 1) First is a pair of AE Saddle shoes with a rubber sole. Size 10.5. These are the same type of shoes that gtguyzach was selling in post 1908 of this thread, on p.77. I recently bought these on eBay, but they're just a little too small. They're also *not* in as good condition as gtguyzach's; they have superficial scruffing on the outer side of each shoe and some pitting in the leather (from gravel? the teeth of an angry pixie?) near the heel. I'm sure that these cosmetic blemishes can be easily polished out to be unnoticeable, though. There's also slight wear to the heel of the right shoe, but not enough for it to need replacing yet. With polishing these would make very nice weekend shoes!
> 
> I'm just asking *$10 shipped* in CONUS.
> 
> 2) *TIES CLAIMED*


*Ties claimed, shoes still available.*


----------



## martinchristopher

cdcro said:


> not very trad, but I have a Hugo Boss linen suit 46r 40 X unhemmed for sale. $100 shipped lower 48. PM if interested, if not i'll list on e-bay


I will buy it if you still have it- send me a PM


----------



## newz

TweedyDon said:


> Yes, they are--sorry for omitting that!


I guessed as much. Mediums don't seem to work for me anymore. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Deansgate Yale Co-op tweed sack 40R or so*

*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD*

Here's a nice little sack jacket. Partially lined, medium weight, good for early spring or fall, certainly. Hook vent. Funky touch of a couple of spare buttons tucked underneath the collar. Clean, no issues. $25 shipped CONUS - send PM.

Specs:

Shoulder 17 1/2
Length from top of collar 32
Vent 10
Sleeves about 25 1/4 - 17 1/4
Pit to pit 21 and a smidgen
Waist 20

The overall effect is somewhat muted - I tried to get the colors right but they are a little more vibrant in the photos than in reality.

*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD*










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7359.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7360.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7361.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7362.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7363.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7365.jpg


----------



## tsherry

*throat latch?*

Those buttons under the collar might be for a removable throat latch. Any unidetified buttons inside where it could have been stashed?


----------



## Patrick06790

tsherry said:


> Those buttons under the collar might be for a removable throat latch. Any unidetified buttons inside where it could have been stashed?


Nope. I don't think it's cut for a throat latch, although that's an amateur hunch. In any event, there isn't one lurking in the pockets.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've flipped a couple of these Deansgate for Yale jackets, at least one here, and they are very nice jackets.


----------



## Georgia

*Georgia's Spring Sale*

The weather is getting warmer...how about some Spring items:

1. *Polo Ralph Lauren Penny Loafers.* These are pebbled leather, and look great. They are a size 10 D. I would rate the uppers a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2051ew2.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2053rg2.jpg https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2054hm7.jpg

2. *Polo Ralph Lauren Crimson Chinos.* These pants are brand new with the tags still attached. Pleated front, and a thinner cotton (not 'tissue', but close). The color is representative of 'Bama's Crimson Tide. Size 34 x 36.
* Asking $18 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2068qr5.jpghttps://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2070ji8.jpg

3. *Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Dress Shirts.* All of these shirts are in basically perfect condition. 
*Asking $17 each or $30 for a pair shipped CONUS.*
(Clockwise):
A. Lilac windowpane, non-iron / slim fit / point collar / 15.5 x 34/35 - *SOLD*
B. Red pinstripe, non-iron / traditional fit / point collar / 16 x 34/35
C. Blue, non-iron / traditional fit / point collar / French Cuff / 16 x 35
D. Yellow, non-iron / traditional fit / button-down collar / 16 x 34/35

Details:
https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2073yh2.jpghttps://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2075jv1.jpghttps://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2076ls0.jpghttps://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2074om0.jpg

4. *Bill's Khakis M1P Pants.* Perfect condition - size 38 x 30.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS

*Details:
https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2065yn5.jpghttps://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2066mr7.jpg

5. *J Crew Chinos.* Perfect condition - washed once. Summer weight cotton. Size 34 x 32.
*Asking $18 shipped CONUS
*
Details:
https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2061et5.jpg

6. *Ralph Lauren Nantucket Red Chinos. * I bought these, had them hemmed, and never wore them. Pleated front, size 34 x 30.
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS *
*
*Details:
https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2063is2.jpg
7. *Allen Edmonds Stockbridge Split-toe Oxfords. * Excellent shape - I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10. Size 9.5 C. 
*SOLD

*Details:
https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2057rf6.jpghttps://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2058fx2.jpghttps://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2059uj4.jpg

8. *Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Slacks.* These pants are brand new with tags. Size 32 x 32. 98% wool, 2% elastane. Grey-Brown-Olive in color. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2018mx8.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## wnh

Lands' End blue/white candy stripe, pinpoint or broadcloth (not sure) button down. Size 15.5x33. *$15 shipped*.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010121hv8.jpg

The Moors shetland cardigan sweater vest w/ leather buttons. Made in USA of yarn spun in Scotland. Size XL, 23.23" under the arms, 16.25" across the shoulders. *$25 shipped*.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010130sv7.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010133dr4.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010134pd5.jpg

The following are also still available. I've had one offer on the J. Crew pants -- if I don't get a better offer by tomorrow morning, it's off to the post office with them.



wnh said:


> Ralph Lauren Blake cotton plaid short-sleeved sport shirt, size Medium. Actual color is lighter than the pictures indicate. Asking *$15 shipped*.
> 
> https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010088av2.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010091or6.jpg
> 
> L.L. Bean long-sleeved tan/white seersucker sport shirt, size L(arge)-Reg. This has some light staining on the armpits (see pictures) which I didn't notice until I brought it home. Therefore, I'd like to just get rid of this for what I paid -- $2 plus shipping, so *$5 shipped*. If you're averse to wearing it, just cut it up and make a couple pocket squares out of it. That's what I'll do if it doesn't sell.
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010097gs6.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010095wo2.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010096lq1.jpg
> 
> J. Crew 100% Italian wool mini herringbone trousers, 34 x 32. Button fly, but missing the top button. Back flap button-through pockets. *Make a reasonable offer*.
> 
> https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010336ax9.jpg https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010339ti4.jpg
> 
> Robert Talbot for Ed V's, made (printed?) in England. *Make a reasonable offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

AE's Stockbridge shoes are absurdly comfortable! :icon_smile: Someone should snap up the ones Georgia is offering at that steal of a price.


----------



## hbecklin

+1 on the Stockbridge recommendation. I wear mine all the time, and they are some of the most comfortable shoes I own!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Anything in a 12D? haha


----------



## tonylumpkin

*CRACKER JACK SALE!!!*

*Harvie & Hudson Sweater now $35 PLUS A FREE SURPRISE INSIDE!!!*



tonylumpkin said:


> I know, I can't make up my mind. One day its pink oxford cloth pants and the next its sweaters. However, the cardigan is a handy item to have on a nippy spring morning. This one is red lambswool made in Scotland for Harvie and Hudson of Jermyn Street. No size in it but the chest measures 22" pit to pit. Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=526&i=hhut0.jpg
> https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hh2xj2.jpg
> 
> *Krone sweater now $30 PLUS FREE SURPRISE INSIDE*
> 
> Also, a Krone of Norway fisherman sweater in navy and white. You may not wear this until next fall, but I remember folks trying to find this sweater last November and they were tough to come by. Get yours now! Good condition and again no size but the chest measures 24 1/2" pip to pit. Asking $35 shipped CONUS
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fish2oq7.jpghttps://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fish3cy5.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $20* *SOLD*

I saw these very pants being put on the shelves at Macy's the other night for $75 this season.



tonylumpkin said:


> Well, I suppose Alan was right, folks are tired of the tweeds, its time for spring attire. How about a pair of NWT RL Polo pants in pink oxford cloth. They are size 40x32 and the tag tells you everything else you need to know. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## Georgia

Updated everything that has been sold, and reduced prices on the rest:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=724561&postcount=2134

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Georgia

Yep - there's more.

1. *Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenue Oxfords. * Just resoled. I would rate the uppers an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9.5 out of 10. Size 11.5 D.
*Asking $35 shipped*

Details
https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2101nv4.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2102uk2.jpghttps://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2104zr3.jpg

2. *Bill's Khakis.* I have a pair of 38x30 M2Ps in my previous thread as well.
As for these:_*
A. Brand new pair of M2s - size 35 x (unhemmed).*_ Khaki Chamois cloth - flat front, very soft. There's a small tear about 2" above the bottom of the pants. Unless you wear a 35" length or longer, you will be fine.
*SOLD*

_*B. M2Ps - size 36 x 31.*_ British Khaki twills. Pleated front and cuffed. 
*SOLD

*
_*C. M1BFs - size 36 x 33.*_ Khaki twills. Flat front, not cuffed, and a button fly (VERY rare). Excellent condition.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2077aw8.jpghttps://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2079rx4.jpg

3. *Burberry Silk Windowpane Blazer.* Ok, this may not be the trad-est, but it could find a home here...Measures to ~41L. 100% silk, fully lined, PERFECT condition. The measurements are:
_>Pits: 43"
>Shoulders: 19"
>Sleeve: 24"
>Length: 33"_
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2094gj6.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2098ru6.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2099jo9.jpg

Please PM if interested.


----------



## JordanW

tonylumpkin said:


> *NOW $20* *SOLD pending payment*
> 
> I saw these very pants being put on the shelves at Macy's the other night for $75 this season.


The Phillip fit are, in my opinion, the best cut PRL offers.


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and did some pretty significant price reductions on items in this post.

Also, I can't edit this post for some reason, but here are the reduced prices on the remaining items:

> 2. * Polo Ralph Lauren Crimson Chinos - $14 shipped CONUS
*>  3. * Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Dress Shirts (B/C/D available).* *$15 each or $27 for a pair shipped CONUS.
*> 4. * Bill's Khakis M1P Pants - **Asking $18 shipped CONUS*
> 5.  *J Crew Chinos - **Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
> 6. * Ralph Lauren Nantucket Red Chinos - **Asking $12 shipped CONUS
*
Please PM if interested...


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD
*
REDUCED TO $25 SHIPPED CONUS. GOES TO EBAY TOMORROW.



Patrick06790 said:


> The middle button popped off when I tried it on, thereby answering any question I had about keeping this for myself. (Saved the button, though.)
> 
> A subdued red color hopsack, might be a blend but it feels very similar to my Brooks hopsack. Photo shows it pressed to 3 - 2.5, kind of. Mostly unlined, minimal padding.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Pit to pit 21 1/2
> Waist 21
> Sleeve 26/17 1/2
> Shoulders 17 3/4
> Length from top of collar 32 1/4
> 
> Sew the button back on and you're good to go for the spring. $30 shipped CONUS. Send a PM, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7356.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7355.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7354.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7353.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD

REDUCED TO $25 SHIPPED CONUS. *



Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a pretty nice cream-colored Brooks sack blazer that apart from the color is identical to my standard navy model. No issues.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Tagged 41 R
> 
> Chest 21 1/2 x 2 = 43
> Waist 20 x 2 = 40 (so it has a bit of suppression)
> Shoulders 17 1/2
> Length from bottom of collar 30
> Sleeves 25


----------



## Patrick06790

Knock this down to $55 shipped. Goes to eBay tomorrow.


Patrick06790 said:


> Medium grey pinstripe (? - I'm not too swift on the various stripes) three-button sack, tagged 44 Long. Mostly unlined jacket, unlined trousers.
> 
> Measurements in inches:
> 
> Chest 23 x 2 = 46
> Waist 22 1/2 x 2 = 45
> Sleeves 25 1/4
> Length from bottom of collar 31 1/2
> Shoulders 18 1/2
> 
> Trousers are flat-front with 1 3/4 cuff and suspender buttons
> 
> Waist 18 1/2 x 2 = 37
> Inseam 31 1/2
> 
> Waist has about 2 1/2 inches to let; there's about one inch to let if you lose the 1 3/4 inch cuff.
> 
> I looked it over pretty thoroughly and the only issue I see is the lining where the sleeve attaches to the body is loose in one arm and coming loose in the other.
> 
> *$65 shipped CONUS - send PM.
> 
> *


----------



## Patrick06790

*Last shot before eBay*

Last call. This is a good deal.



Patrick06790 said:


> I got kinda jazzed up about those tan Bass Logans so I got a pair in 8.5D, which is the Weejun size that finally worked for me after a long search.
> 
> They were a little tight but I figured it would work itself out. I figured wrong.
> 
> And like a doofus I got the soles scratched up a bit, just enough to render them unreturnable.
> 
> So somebody buy them for $70 shipped CONUS. Save yourself about $20-25. They are out-of-the-box new.


----------



## Tom Rath

A little spring cleaning here. I have too many ties, its that time of year for some pruning. Ive divided them into 2 catagories. They are all vintage in good condition.

The first lot consists of 4 ties. From the left:

1. BB Makers, heavy wool tie. 3 1/8" width
2. BB Makers, silk, 3 1/8" width
3. Brooks Brothers (old black tag, probably from the early 60s), raw silk with birds, 3 1/8" width
4. RL, black and lavender repp tie, 3 1/2" width










The second lot is all J Press:

1. J Press (the burlington knot), irish poplin repp of red, navy and tan, 3 1/4" width
2. J Press emblematic (the burlington knot), navy blue with fish about to eat the fly lure, 3 1/4" width. 80% silk, 20% polyester
3. J Press emblematic, hunter green with fly fishing lures, 3 1/4" width (slight pull on the bottom). 100% silk
4. J Press emblematic (the burlington knot), navy with red whales, 3 1/4" width. 80% silk, 20% polyester. 
5. J Press paisley of brown, rust and shades of green. Bought last season but never worn. 3 1/4 width



















I would like to sell them either all at once to one person, or to sell them in two lots, as I have divided them. They are all typical length and in good condition for their age.

The first lot goes for $50 to anywhere in the domestic US
The second lot goes for $75 to anywhere in the domestic US
Prices include USPS shipping


----------



## thebot

*FS: J. Crew Black Wing Tips New 10.5*

FS: J. Crew black wing tips in size 10.5. I purchased these approximately one year ago ($168) and have never worn them. Made in Italy with rubber soles. I am not sure if they are exactly the same as the current model that J. Crew is offering, but I thought I would include a link:

https://https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod79376191&catId=cat300105

Price = $70 and includes shipping. Send PM if interested.

here are some pictures:

https://bpo26c.shutterfly.com/action/

thanks! thebot


----------



## thebot

While I am at it . . Still looking for Trad blazers in approximate size 42R - L. I am trying to build up the wardrobe a little . . Please send me a PM if you have anything available. Many thanks!


----------



## swb120

*Price reductions!*



swb120 said:


> Here are a number of navy blazers and a sportscoat that I hope can find a good home [I know they're not 3/2 sacks, but hopefully, someone can use them]. Measurements to be added:
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer, size *42L*. Made in USA. *SOLD*
> 
> 2) Joseph A. Banks Signature Collection navy blazer, size *42L*. Made in USA. 110's wool. Tags still on this one - never worn. *PRICE REDUCED TO $30 shipped CONUS*.
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 25.75"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length: 32.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6638.jpg
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6640.jpg
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6639.jpg
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer, size *44R*. Made in USA. One of their newer labels. *PRICE REDUCED TO $35 shipped CONUS*. In like new condition. [note: any spots on the photos are from my camera and are not on the blazer]
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeve: 23.75"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Ralph Lauren/Polo Blue Label camel hair sportscoat, size *44L*. Made in USA. 100% camel hair. *SOLD*


----------



## farrago

thebot said:


> While I am at it . . Still looking for Trad blazers in approximate size 42R - L. I am trying to build up the wardrobe a little . . Please send me a PM if you have anything available. Many thanks!


Nothing like a few eBay opportunities to test the Trad waters? The second has the sacred patch pocket on the breast.


----------



## Patrick06790

*white pinpoint Nordstrom straight collar must-iron 16.5 - 33*

Either the world is shrinking or my neck is getting thicker. I hope it's the former.

In any event I picked these up only to find I can just barely button them all the way up. It's close, but no cigar.

Must-iron, point collar, single button cuffs, no issues, very nice shirts and you can have them both for $30 shipped CONUS. The sleeve length is accurate, but I would say the collars are really 16, not 16 1/2.


----------



## anglophile23

19" neck shirts
56R suits/jackets
48" trousers
11.5D shoes
bow ties

If you got'um I wan'um.


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> 19" neck shirts
> 56R suits/jackets
> 48" trousers
> 11.5D shoes
> bow ties
> 
> If you got'um I wan'um.


Good idea to post your measurements


----------



## Danny

Still got these, I'll bump the price down a couple bucks...if anyone is interested in any of these PM me and we can discuss.



Danny said:


> Man, a lot of stuff on this thread lately...kind of overwhelming, but in a good way.
> 
> I have a couple things people might like.
> 
> First up, Bass Weejuns, non USA made. In good shape. Size 9.5D. Might want to have them re-heeled, but it's not vital. $20 shipped.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Next up a couple of ties. A nice red paisley at 3.25" with a light stain at the bottom if anyone wants to address it or clean it. It's still a very nice tie. And a repp stripe in burgundy and silver at a smart 3".
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Ties are $7 each shipped or both for $12.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOS L.B. Sheppard Hanover Tan Longwings 10 1/2 C/A*

Tough not to call these NOS as they can't have had more than a couple steps taken in them. The right sole looks as though it may have been pivoted on once, the left is virtually unscathed. Other than that they are perfect; tan scotch grain leather, double leather soles, Goodyear heels and Goodyear storm welting. Whatever steps were taken in them were taken without bending the toes as there are no creases at all across the vamps. Size 10 1/2 C/A. Asking $85 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest. Trees not included.

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=514&i=tan3rv3.jpg
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tan4cr8.jpghttps://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tan5nl0.jpghttps://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tan6zs1.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## trolperft

^^
Great shoes!
Wish they were 2 size smaller.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Size does matter*

If we're posting sizes, I'd be looking for anything in:

39 or 40R
15.5-16 33
32 or 33x32
Size 9D


----------



## TMMKC

trolperft said:


> ^^
> Great shoes!
> Wish they were 2 size smaller.


I wish they were a half-size larger!


----------



## cdcro

TMMKC said:


> I wish they were a half-size larger!


...+1


----------



## AlanC

Reduced prices on these beauties. Steal them from me.

*Now $25 delivered!*
*Southwick* for Mobley & Sons
Half-lined

No tagged size
Estimated size: *42/43L*
Chest from pit to pit: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"

https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/200/p1012226gh7.jpg

https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012230tu0.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012258ei1.jpg

*Now $15 delivered!*
Be the only one on your block to have one! Signal passing aircraft!

NWOT Ralph Lauren Patch Madras short sleeve shirt
Size: L
Made in India (home of madras fabric!)

$25 delivered, Paypal


----------



## AlanC

Some Tradly ties on offer, *$12/ea* in NA or $30 for the lot of three, Paypal please.

SOLD pending payment -- Land's End linen -- 3.5" wide

SOLD pending payment -- Orvis wool -- 3 1/8" wide

*James Davis* (high end men's store in Memphis) label 'Authentic English Regimental' -- 2 3/8" wide!

*RL Polo* Blackwatch plaid wool trousers
plain front, no cuffs (but could be cuffed if you have a shorter inseam)
Tagged: 36 x 34
These are tagged RL Polo; the buttons say 'Polo Golf'. These do not have an alterable waistband. Perfect for those holiday parties. Buy off-season and save!
$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Mike Petrik

AlanC:
PM sent re navy linen tie.


----------



## Duck

*Hey!*

Let it Begin!

Up first is a nice pair of Italian made Cole Haan Chocolate Suede Bit Loafers in a size 10 M. Commando sole with very little wear. Shoes are in great condition. $40.00



















Brooks Must Iron Blue University Striped 17x35 Wonderful condition OCBD
$25.00



















Brooks Must Iron Thick Blue University Striped 17x35 Button Down Wonderful $25.00



















Paypal Lower 48 Includes Shipping


----------



## Duck

J Press Button Down Awesome Shape 17x35 Must Iron
$30.00
SHIRT IS SOLD

Size 36 Belt from a Charleston, SC institution. Ludens is one of the best sailing and clothing stores there. $15.00










Ties. The Episcopal Crest tie is made by Wm Chelsea LTD from NY. 3.5" wide

The next two are rooster ties that are 3" wide made from nice Irish Linen

$12 Episcopal, $15 for each Rooster, $35 for all three

TIES HAVE BEEN SOLD


----------



## Duck

A nice Shetland 100% Wool Argyle from Parkers of Vienna Size Large but would probably fit a medium better. One small area that needs to sewn together, about a 1/8". Beautiful Sweater

$20.00



















Alan C sold me these pants in October of last year but they just didn't fit right. They list 36 waist but would suit a 35 a lot better. 30" inseam. Asking what I paid for them. $25.00


















Up next is a pair of excellent brown wool plaid pants. 35x30
$20.00


----------



## Duck

Jos A Bank American Made Tuxedo










Jacket and Pants

23 Pit to Pit
31.5 Length
Single Button and Darted

40 waist
30 inseam with 3 inches to let out

$40.00


----------



## Duck

Lands End 2 button no darts, great shoulders 46R

JACKET IS SOLD


----------



## Duck

If you buy something and are unsatisfied I will gladly take it back and return your money.

Thanks for looking and PM me with any question!


----------



## Georgia

Duck said:


> Size 36 Belt from a Charleston, SC institution. Ludens is one of the best sailing and clothing stores there. $15.00


I've got this belt...and love it. I get compliments every time I wear it. Someone needs to snag it at that price!


----------



## DavidW

The following are still available, shipped CONUS:

Hickey-Freeman (Canterbury) dark blue and gray houndstooth with a subtle red windowpane sport coat, lightweight silk and wool blend, with 2 buttons and soft shoulders. Excellent condition. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:30; Sleeve:22. $45.










Brooks Brothers brown patterned camel hair sportcoat, 2 buttons and fairly soft shoulders. Well worn on the elbows but would look great with leather patches. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:29 3/4; Sleeve:22 1/2. $20, or $10 with the above. 

Bills Khakis M2P cotton/wool twills, charcoal. Excellent condition. Waist:32; Inseam:27; Cuff:1 5/8. $20 or $10 with the above.










Baracuta, Van Heusen model, tan with traditional red plaid lining. Size 38. I would keep this but it's a bit snug on me. Excellent condition. Chest:20. $25.


----------



## swb120

*It's never too late for tweed!*

2 sports coats for sale, both like new. Note: the color of each jacket is darker than they appear in the photos. The Harris is a dark gray, while the Pendleton jacket is a rich, dark black watch. If you need add't photos or info, please PM me.

1) *Harris Tweed blazer, size 44L.* Made in USA. In outstanding condition. Dark gray with subtle red and orange stripes. Leather buttons. *$33 shipped CONUS.*
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 26.75"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Length: 32.25"

















2) *Pendleton black watch plaid blazer.* No size tag. Made in USA. In perfect condition. Leather buttons. *$33 shipped CONUS.*
Chest: 19.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 31.5"


----------



## left_fielder

swb120 said:


> 2) Joseph A. Banks Signature Collection navy blazer, size *42L*. Made in USA. 110's wool. Tags still on this one - never worn. *PRICE REDUCED TO $30 shipped CONUS*.
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 25.75"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length: 32.5"


PM sent.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE REDUCTION*

*NOW $75 shipped CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> Tough not to call these NOS as they can't have had more than a couple steps taken in them. The right sole looks as though it may have been pivoted on once, the left is virtually unscathed. Other than that they are perfect; tan scotch grain leather, double leather soles, Goodyear heels and Goodyear storm welting. Whatever steps were taken in them were taken without bending the toes as there are no creases at all across the vamps. Size 10 1/2 C/A. Asking $85 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest. Trees not included.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://imageshack.us
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=514&i=tan3rv3.jpg
> https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tan4cr8.jpghttps://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tan5nl0.jpghttps://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tan6zs1.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## wnh

Still available, with price drops.



wnh said:


> Lands' End blue/white candy stripe, pinpoint or broadcloth (not sure) button down. Size 15.5x33. $15 shipped *Now $12 shipped*.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010121hv8.jpg
> 
> The Moors shetland cardigan sweater vest w/ leather buttons. Made in USA of yarn spun in Scotland. Size XL, 23.23" under the arms, 16.25" across the shoulders. $25 shipped* Now $20 shipped*.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010130sv7.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010133dr4.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010134pd5.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Markdowns:

SOLD--$10 for the tie (a great narrow regimental)
$20 for the trousers



AlanC said:


> *James Davis* (high end men's store in Memphis) label 'Authentic English Regimental' -- 2 3/8" wide!
> 
> *RL Polo* Blackwatch plaid wool trousers
> plain front, no cuffs (but could be cuffed if you have a shorter inseam)
> Tagged: 36 x 34
> These are tagged RL Polo; the buttons say 'Polo Golf'. These do not have an alterable waistband. Perfect for those holiday parties. Buy off-season and save!
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## AlanC

Both *SOLD*

Two pair of NWT RL Rugby shorts, plain front, inseam ~9", washed out slate blue with embroidered sailing ships (retail $68), khaki pincord (retail $58). *Both tagged size 36*.

Cool back treatment:


----------



## brozek

AlanC said:


> Two pair of NWT RL Rugby shorts, plain front, inseam ~9", washed out slate blue with embroidered sailing ships (retail $68), khaki pincord (retail $58). *Both tagged size 36*.
> 
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please.


Any chance the place (outlet?) you found these at has 32" pairs?


----------



## AlanC

Sorry, this is all they had. I would have grabbed 32s if they'd had them.


----------



## kwilkinson

AlanC said:


> Two pair of NWT RL Rugby shorts, plain front, inseam ~9", washed out slate blue with embroidered sailing ships (retail $68), khaki pincord (retail $58). *Both tagged size 36*.
> 
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> Cool back treatment:


True to size? I'd be interested in the khaki pincords. PM me if they're TTS, if you want obviously.


----------



## Bespoken For

If anyone has anything that's either a 30 or smaller waist, 36R or smaller jacket or a small anything - let me know!


----------



## rgrossicone

I was sent here from the thread about Thrift Shopping on the Fashion Forum.

I'd be interested in items that are :

Shirts:
15-32
Pants:
32-32 (or 31 length)
Jackets/Suits:
37-39S or 37-39R
Sweaters and Tops:
Small

Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

*English Football Shirts*

Also, I have some English football shirts from many EPL and lower league teams that I'm off loading. If anyone has any teams that they're interested in, I'll check my stock (over 300 shirts) and see if I have and if so, post pictures. Most are XL or XXL, some with name and number, and all available for $25.


----------



## randomdude

Is anyone else not very fond of people posting their size and requesting things?


----------



## bjorn240

I don't have a problem with it, especially as it's in the thread guidelines posted in the first post, oh 80 pages ago. Thread seems to be going ok thus far.


----------



## tonylumpkin

randomdude said:


> Is anyone else not very fond of people posting their size and requesting things?


I don't see a problem with it, perhaps you could explain.


----------



## wnh

randomdude said:


> Is anyone else not very fond of people posting their size and requesting things?


That's actually the point of the exchange -- helping fellow trads. Go back and read the very first post in this thread, by Joe Tradly:



Joe Tradly said:


> Here's how it works. Post a reply to this thread if you are interested in informally being a part of the exchange, that is, you occasionally stop by thrift stores, are willing to buy Trad items to exchange with Trad brethren, and you are willing to wear thrift store finds.
> 
> In your post, tell us your "measurements" and what items you might be looking for. At any time, you can edit your post to alter a size (yes, we all do gain and sometimes lose weight), or change what you're looking for. Some participants may wish to post pictures of items they've found. Please, if you do this, pull the pictures down when the deal's been made.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*JAB Trad Tweed Jacket 42/43 L*

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

Here's an item I didn't realize existed, a Trad tweed jacket by Joseph A. Banks. 3 button sack with relatively light shoulder padding in a nice tan plaid. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" pit to pit, shoulders 18 1/2", sleeve 26" with about 1 1/2" turned under and length 32". There is no marked size but it measures to about a 42/43 long. Asking $40 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jab2jg8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jab3gm7.jpghttps://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jab4cs6.jpg


----------



## left_fielder

tonylumpkin said:


> *PAUL STUART SUIT REDUCED TO $100*


PM sent.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Last call before eBay*

*Will entertain any semi-reasonable offers.*

A nice group of Lands End buttondown-collared shirts, all too small for me, natch, but somebody should be able to use them. Except as noted they are all clean and in good condition. All prices shipped to CONUS. PayPal or whatever. Send PM.

2. Pinpoint muted green uni stripe, 15 1/2 - 32 regular, locker loop. $15.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7302.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7305.jpg

3. Blue check, 16-32 regular, locker loop. I think it's broadcloth. $15.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7306.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7307.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7308.jpg

4. Blue stripe, 16-32 regular, locker loop. Broadcloth? $15.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7309.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7310.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7311.jpg


----------



## Topsider

randomdude said:


> Is anyone else not very fond of people posting their size and requesting things?


As others have said, that's just part of the Exchange, similar to "Wanted To Buy" (WTB) ads in the classified section.

One helpful tip to those who post WTB messages, however, might be to make your request as specific as possible. If you just post, "Looking for shirts in size 16" you probably aren't going to get a personal response. What kind of shirts are you looking for? Dress? Casual? Knit? OCBD? Short sleeve? Long sleeve? Any particular color/pattern? If you post, "I'm looking for a J. Press blue university stripe OCBD in 16.5x34" you'll stand a much better chance of getting a reply.

IMO, if you're just looking for "shirts," read the thread and look at the items that have been posted.


----------



## AlanC

*Easter Sale!*

RL patch madras shirt: $12
*SOLD* -- Blackwatch trousers: $15
*SOLD* -- Southwick sportcoat: $20
*SOLD* pending payment -- NWT Rugby sailing boats shorts: $20



AlanC said:


> *Southwick* for Mobley & Sons
> Half-lined
> 
> No tagged size
> Estimated size: *42/43L*
> Chest from pit to pit: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/200/p1012226gh7.jpg
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012230tu0.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012258ei1.jpg
> 
> Be the only one on your block to have one! Signal passing aircraft!
> 
> NWOT Ralph Lauren Patch Madras short sleeve shirt
> Size: L
> Made in India (home of madras fabric!)
> 
> $25 delivered, Paypal





AlanC said:


> *RL Polo* Blackwatch plaid wool trousers
> plain front, no cuffs (but could be cuffed if you have a shorter inseam)
> Tagged: 36 x 34
> These are tagged RL Polo; the buttons say 'Polo Golf'. These do not have an alterable waistband. Perfect for those holiday parties. Buy off-season and save!
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal





AlanC said:


> Two pair of NWT RL Rugby shorts, plain front, inseam ~9", washed out slate blue with embroidered sailing ships (retail $68), khaki pincord (retail $58). *Both tagged size 36*.
> 
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> Sailing ships still available.


----------



## svb

I'm looking for flat-front nantucket reds in either a 29x32 or a 30x32

preferably murrays but other brands will do

/trying to be specific
//yes I know murrays only has even waist sizes


----------



## ds23pallas

*AE Randolphs in Shell Cordovan*

*GONE in 30 minutes! *

I picked up these shoes at Goodwill for $6.99. They are size 8.5D and have had a Topy applied which shows virtually no wear. The shoes are next to new condition. They are too small for me but I bought them uniquely to pass along to a forum member who would appreciate them. To that end, they are yours for the price of shipping. One caveat - I live in Canada and don't know what the cost of shipping a pair of shoes to (most likely) the US might cost. $20? Please PM me if you are interested and we can work out the details or if you would like some more pics. I don't sign on every day so please have patience if it takes a bit to get back to you. The picture below shows the Randolph (left) compared to my (much faded) 986 on the right. The Randolphs are a very uniform shade of #8.

ds23pallas


----------



## JordanW

PM sent, ds23pallas.


----------



## bjorn240

Nice W123! Is she smoke silver? You have a DS as well, judging by your screen name?


----------



## ds23pallas

bjorn240 said:


> Nice W123! Is she smoke silver? You have a DS as well, judging by your screen name?


Thank you for the compliment. Not smoke silver, but another shade (diamond?). Funnily enough, this car "introduced" me to the forum when a friend from the US was visiting and told me even my car was "trad". I had no idea what he was talking about until he pointed out that there was a forum that discussed a lifestyle or whatever you want to call it similar to mine. I thought it was curious at first, then started reading the forum, and much later started posting. Most entertaining, I must say.

Oh, and to answer you other question, the Citroen is gone, as is my Renault 30 (actually 3 of them) and my Peugeots (2 of them). The Mercedes is my only car as I now live centrally, and really only drive to the family place in the country on weekends. Wonderful machine.

ds23pallas


----------



## Untilted

ds23pallas said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Not smoke silver, but another shade (diamond?). Funnily enough, this car "introduced" me to the forum when a friend from the US was visiting and told me even my car was "trad". I had no idea what he was talking about until he pointed out that there was a forum that discussed a lifestyle or whatever you want to call it similar to mine. I thought it was curious at first, then started reading the forum, and much later started posting. Most entertaining, I must say.
> 
> Oh, and to answer you other question, the Citroen is gone, as is my Renault 30 (actually 3 of them) and my Peugeots (2 of them). The Mercedes is my only car as I now live centrally, and really only drive to the family place in the country on weekends. Wonderful machine.
> 
> ds23pallas


that's hilarious.


----------



## markdc

ds23pallas, if JordanW decides not to go for the AE Randolphs, please let me know! thanks!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Polo Darlton Penny Loafers Black 10 D*

I feel like a bit of a slacker after ds23pallas so generously offered up the shell Randolphs for the cost of shipping, but I still have that kid to get the rest of the way through college, so...

I've got a pair of 10 D Made in England Polo Darlton (I believe, please correct me if I am mistaken) Penny Loafers in black calf. These have recently been resoled and heeled and the uppers are in terrific shape. Asking $95 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest. Trees not included.
https://imageshack.us
https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo3ux9.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo2ry9.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo5gu3.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo6ui5.jpghttps://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo7ty2.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## Thewaxmania

Just posting my sizes, let me know if anything fits the bill. Cheers!

*Jacket size*: 36S or 36R
*Trouser size*: 30W 29 to 30L
* Shirt size*: 14.5 32/33 
*Shoe size*: 8D or 8D/B

-BNP


----------



## ds23pallas

tonylumpkin said:


> I feel like a bit of a slacker after ds23pallas so generously offered up the shell Randolphs for the cost of shipping, but I still have that kid to get the rest of the way through college, so...
> 
> I've got a pair of 10 D Made in England Polo Darlton (I believe, please correct me if I am mistaken) Penny Loafers in black calf. These have recently been resoled and heeled and the uppers are in terrific shape. Asking $95 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest. Trees not included.
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo3ux9.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo2ry9.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo5gu3.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo6ui5.jpghttps://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polo7ty2.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


Oh please don't feel so, as I am somewhat capricious in my largesse. I was fortunate to find a great shoe at a great price, and felt no need to profit from a fellow forumite. In this instance. :icon_smile_wink:

ds23pallas


----------



## tonylumpkin

*J. Press Navy Sack Suit 41 S*

I recently found that I still have this suit hanging in my closet. I offered it for sale several months ago, but there were no takers. The measurements are somewhat out of the norm, but it is in great shape and anyone that thinks they can make it work can have it for $35 shipped CONUS



tonylumpkin said:


> Navy wool micro-herringbone weave in a two button sack. There were no tags I could find, but the measurements say its a 41S (maybe XS). Actual measurements are:
> Chest 22 1/2
> Sleeve 23 1/2 with more than 3" turned under
> Shoulder 19
> Length 28 1/2
> 
> Trousers:
> Waist 19 x 2
> Inseam 26 with 1 5/8" cuffs (could go to 31" without cuffs)
> Outseam 37 1/2
> All measurements are approximate.
> 
> Best representation of the color is the picture with the label, which also best shows the fabric. The shot with my finger shows an area of wear near the center rear belt loop, the worst of which is to the right of my finger.
> Other than that area I can find no defects. I personally have never seen a suit with this much hand stitching, it is a great starter suit or a staple or anyones wardrobe. Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS
> https://imageshack.us
> https://imageshack.us
> RL=https://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## forestcarter

*Alden Suede Penny Loafers*

I tried these on the sales forum with no luck, but I keep on hearing so much stuff about suede loafers here, I figured I'd give it a shot

Alden Suede Penny Loafers. 8E- $30 shipped


----------



## Georgia

*Tons of ties...*

Got a bunch of ties for sale...they are all in EXCELLENT/LIKE NEW condition. 
*Asking $18 each shipped CONUS, or $32 for a pair.* If you want more than a pair, I'll cut you a deal...let me know which ones you want by the number they are listed...

Group 1 - Regimentals

Details:
https://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2106ha7.jpg
1. Brooks Brothers - *SOLD*
2. Brooks Brothers - *SOLD*
3. Brooks Brothers - *SOLD*
4. Brooks Brothers - *SOLD*

Group 2 - Designs

Details:
https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2108uw2.jpg
5. Brooks Brothers orange w/ dragonflies
6. Brooks Brothers tan w/ elephants
7. Brooks Brothers red w/ jockey shirts/helmets
8. Brooks Brothers royal blue w/ golf pins

Group 3 - More Designs

Details:
https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2110au1.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2112yr4.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2111ne6.jpg
9. Brooks Brothers orange w/ blue diamonds
10. Brooks Brothers salmon w/ oars
11. Banana Republic garnet w/ hippos
12. Robert Talbott for H.Stockton teal w/ purple lobsters - *SOLD*

Group 4 - Emblematics

Details:
https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2114ee7.jpghttps://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2116od4.jpghttps://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2115xt7.jpg
13. Pintail garnet w/ wood duck head emblems
14. Navy Blue w/ white crests
15. Black w/ flying ducks
16. Crimson w/ Cape Cod

Group 5 - More Ties

Details:
https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2118ii4.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2119wr7.jpg
17. Valentino 
18. Crimson w/ fox horns
19. Brooks Brothers green w/ green window pane - *SOLD*

Please PM if interested....


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds black Richmond wingtips - size 8.5 C -$45 shipped*

Beautiful pair of black Allen Edmonds "Richmond" model wingtips. Size 8.5C. Uppers, insoles, soles in great condition. In need of a good polish, and will be good as new.

Asking $45 shipped CONUS. Please PM with questions. [Shoetrees not included]


----------



## Joe Tradly

Cope from the Brooks University Blazer thread:

Folks,

I have a 44R Brooks Brothers University blazer that I ordered along with a 45R. I'm keeping the 45 and wanted to offer the 44 here.

It's just as described and pictured in this thread.

Fit is true to size, on the long side, but not inappropriately so.

$210 shipped (it's back to $250 online).

PM me.

JB


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Filson Upland Chukka Boot
> Size 9.5 D
> Union Made in the USA
> 
> I bought these last April and wore them off and on throughout the fall. They are nearly new and extremely comfortable. I still have the original box, Filson Boot Oil and Filson Boot Wax that I'll include with them. a link to the boot from the Filson website. The retail on these is $265, but I only paid $245 for them.
> 
> I'm looking to get *$75* for them if possible. These are boots that will last and last. PM for pics.
> 
> (2) Pair of LE Wide Wale Cords--one in Tan/Wheat; one in Dark Brown
> Both Flat Front/Hemmed
> 3" to let out on both pair
> Both 34" Waist/31.5" Inseam
> 
> Bought these new in Winter of '06. Very nice--French Fly, Alterable Waistband.
> 
> *$15 each or both for $20 shipped.*
> 
> BB Houndstooth Jacket
> 39R (Tagged), but here are measurements:
> 
> 21" Chest
> 24.25" Sleeve
> 18.5" Shoulder
> 31" Length
> 2 Button Darted
> 
> One of my first thrift purchases on AAAT (from EastVillageTrad). Yeah, I know it's darted and 2 button. However, not all of you mind this. This is a really, really nice jacket. Feels like camelhair, but I don't think it is. Houndstooth colors are wonderful--Honeyish Tan/Brown, Red, Navy, Gray/Blue. I paid $25 for it in October of 2006. Today...
> 
> *$20 shipped.*
> 
> PM for pics/more info. Thanks
> 
> TT:teacha:


These items still available. Also offering up...

J. Press (Berle made) Nantucket Reds
FF/Cuffed
35 Waist x 32 Inseam

Beautiful trousers and perfect for the upcoming Spring/Summer season. They go for over $90 on the website. This pair is only *$30 shipped*.

I'll be listing more items soon. PM for more info/pics. Thanks.

TT:teacha:


----------



## forestcarter

Georgia said:


> Group 2 - Designs
> 
> Details:
> https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2108uw2.jpg
> 5. Brooks Brothers orange w/ dragonflies
> 6. Brooks Brothers tan w/ elephants
> 7. Brooks Brothers red w/ jockey shirts/helmets
> 8. Brooks Brothers royal blue w/ golf pins


am I the only one who can't get these pics


----------



## Georgia

forestcarter said:


> am I the only one who can't get these pics


No - I'm having issues as well. I'm not sure what is going on...I'm working on it now...


----------



## oaklandish

PM sent.



forestcarter said:


> I tried these on the sales forum with no luck, but I keep on hearing so much stuff about suede loafers here, I figured I'd give it a shot
> 
> Alden Suede Penny Loafers. 8E- $30 shipped


----------



## bulldog

*Posting sizes could be a big help*

I'm looking for 48L or 50L tweed jackets or blue blazers, 48L slacks, and 13E dress shoes. Not easy sizes to find, I'm finding.


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> No - I'm having issues as well. I'm not sure what is going on...I'm working on it now...


OK, looks like all the pictures are back.

Also - reduced prices on the remaining ties:

*$15 each or $26 for a pair shipped CONUS*

Please PM if interested


----------



## playdohh22

Georgia said:


> OK, looks like all the pictures are back.
> 
> Also - reduced prices on the remaining ties:
> 
> *$15 each or $26 for a pair shipped CONUS*
> 
> Please PM if interested


Those were some nice brooks brothers tie for spring, I missed, so sad


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Crew Reds and BB Linen trousers are both *SOLD*, pending payment.

TT:teacha:


----------



## forestcarter

*Allen Edmonds and Alden Wingtips*

sorry Don't have a digital camera, can get pictures eventually, but it may be awhile. Pictures are stock photos

1) Allen Edmonds Chester in black.

Size 11b. uppers have quite a few scuffs and creases, but not serious scratches, discoloration, and peeling. Heel is in pretty good condition, with the very back of it a bit worn, but most of the tread in tact. Soles are reasonably well worn, but still have some time, pretty much run down right to the the top of the threads at the end. $40 shipped OBO

Alden medallion tip blucher oxford in burgundy. Size say 8 b/d

Uppers are not in great condition. Some discoloration, good # of scratches and peeling. I shined them up and they still looked nice. Back of the heel is pretty worn, but there is still tread. Soles are actually in pretty good condition, worn right to the top of the thread.

$25 shipped OBO.


----------



## clemsontiger

*15.5 33 BB OCBD Made in USA, $25 shipped CONUS:*

https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000636lx0.jpg

https://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000638lg6.jpg

*Light Blue (a tad lighter than a BB OCBD) Perlis cotton trousers, $20 shipped CONUS:*
Waist - 36inches (18 inches across)
Inseam - 26 3/4 inches
Outseam - 36 3/4 inches
Cuffed at 1 1/2 inches

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000641ln1.jpg

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000642ru1.jpg

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000643tz3.jpg

2 small stains directly underneath the crouch, can't see while worn
1 Small stain that would be covered by the belt on the back left side (camera couldn't pick it up)


----------



## Georgia

I can't edit my post, but #5, #7, and #9 have also sold.

Prices reduced on the rest:

*$12 each or $20 a pair shipped CONUS*

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

forest, are you sure those are 11 *b*??

perhaps you mistyped "D"

please?


----------



## playdohh22

forestcarter said:


> Alden medallion tip blucher oxford in burgundy. Size say 8 b/d
> 
> Uppers are not in great condition. Some discoloration, good # of scratches and peeling. I shined them up and they still looked nice. Back of the heel is pretty worn, but there is still tread. Soles are actually in pretty good condition, worn right to the top of the thread.
> 
> $25 shipped OBO.


PM'd !


----------



## mmfink

*H Freeman sport coat*

Here's a great 2-button flannel sport coat from H. Freeman and Sons in a nice fall weight.

In excellent condition and I'd like to give it a happy new home. *$25* shipped, which is just what I bought it for. 



















Measurements:
Shoulder: 18
Length from below collar: 30.25
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 25.5

It's marked a 42.

Let me know if you need any more pictures.


----------



## TradTeacher

Filson Boots are now *SOLD* pending payment.

TT:teacha:


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm re-offering a pair of AE Saddle shoes with a rubber sole.

*SHOES CLAIMED--Thank you!*


----------



## skefferz

*hickey* "Nantucket Red" cotton twill trousers. New with partial tag. Flat front. Trim fit. Lined to knee. Curtained waistband. Tagged size 30 REG. Made in USA. Retails at $250.

Plus one new pair of Pantherella Madras Socks in a faded Nantucket Red.

Actual waist size: 30" 
Leg opening: 8.25"
Knee: 9.5"
Rise: 9"
Inseam: 36.5" unhemmed

*$59 shipped to USA* (+$7 to Canada via First Class Mail Intl or +$15 to Canada via Priority Mail Intl)


----------



## Georgia

I still have some ties remaining, updated prices ($10 each or $18 for a pair shipped CONUS).

1. *Southwick Sport Coat.* Fully lined, Cream w/ brown, blue, rust, & green design. Mother of Pearl buttons. Excellent shape. 
The measurements are:
_Chest: 44"
Shouders: 19.25"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length: 30" (from the bottom of the collar)_
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2123lj6.jpghttps://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2125lb5.jpg

2. *Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Trousers.* Size 36 x 32. Black & gray herringbone pattern. Flat front and not cuffed. Lined to the knee.
*SOLD
*https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2143qp0.jpghttps://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2145qv8.jpg

3. *Hickey Freeman Boardroom Collection Jacket.* Size 42R-L. Dark gray and mulit-color herringbone design. Half lined. Like New condition - this jacket is beautiful.
The measurements are:
_Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 32"_
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS
*
https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2138qo3.jpghttps://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2139xd9.jpghttps://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2140dj8.jpg

4. *Corbin for Gentlemen's Clothing Jacket. *Size 42R-L. Grey with blue and crimson design. Half lined. Like New condition - this jacket is in perfect shape.
The measurements are:
_Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 32"
_*Asking $25 shipped CONUS

*https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2136wg9.jpghttps://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2134kz5.jpg

5. *Viyella Sport Shirt.* Size XL, measures 17.5 x 36. 80% Cotton & 20% wool. Tan with blue and rust windowpane design. Perfect shape.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS

*https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2141fd1.jpg

6. *Brooks Brothers 'Brooks-Aire' 3/2 Sack Jacket.* ~46R. Tan with olive and brown gingham design. Half lined, very light - soft shoulders. Excellent shape, no signs of wear. 
The measurements are:
_Chest: 48"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 31"_
*SOLD
*

7. *Bass Suede Bucs.* Size 12 M. I would rate them a 9.5 out of 10 - they are in perfect shape. 
*SOLD
*
https://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2147ra6.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2148nq7.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2150qn1.jpg

8. *Classic Plaid Madras Jacket.* Size ~44R. Crimson with white/hunter green/navy plaid design. Fully lined, soft shoulders. Perfect shape. 
The measurements are:
_Chest: 46"
Shoulders: 18" 
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 31"_
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS
*
https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2130ic5.jpghttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2132fc8.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## TradTeacher

LE Wide Wale Cords are now *SOLD* pending payment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## M. Charles

*Now Sold.*



M. Charles said:


> *Southwick? Charcoal Flannel Vested Sack Suit for The Cambridge Shop, 39?*
> This is a gorgeous sack suit, probably Southwick, from the Cambridge Shop in Baltimore, MD. Very nice natural shoulders, flat front trousers, gorgeous vest. No darts! Measurements: 20.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.5" sleeve; 17.5" shoulder. Trousers: 35" waist 41.25" length. Excellent condition. Asking $125 shipped.
> 
> Note: circle in second picture is just from the camera!
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2904em9.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2906sx8.jpg https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2907wz5.jpg
> 
> _[Thumbs placed side by side for space purposes--AlanC]_


----------



## playdohh22

*Ermenegildo Zegna, Mother Of Pearl Shirt, 16.5", $30 -*








Close Up
Button
Tag
Tag 2

*BNWT $500, Cable Car Clothiers, Robert Kirk, Sports Coat, 37R, $45 - *








Back
Tag
*
Brooks Brothers, Sports Coat, 40S, $35 -*








Back
Tag 1
Tag 2

*
If you have any questions regarding these items, don't hesitate. Feel free to private message me.
*
EDIT:

STILL LOOKING !(sizes are approximate )
Jackets: 36S/R - 38S/R
Shoes: 7D - 7.5 D 
Shirts: 14" - 32/33" - 14.5" 32/33"
Pants: 28 - 29 Waist
Ties, Pocket Squares


----------



## Georgia

Prices reduced on remaining items...

Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB Brooksgate Blazer*

I thrifted a BB Brooksgate blazer today; it wasn't in my size () but I'm sure that someone here would love it! :icon_smile: It's tagged a 39L, and I'll be asking just what I paid ($8.95) plus shipping--say, $15 in CONUS?

More details to come, but please PM me if already interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Bothers 3/2 Grey Sack Suit 41 R/Brooks Brotthers Blackwatch Flannel Slacks 34*

First is a grey herringbone Brooks Brothers sack 3/2 suit. Trousers are flat front with no cuffs although there is 3" of material turned under at the hem. Approximate measurements are: chest 22 1/4", shoulder 19", sleeves 24 1/4" with about 2" turned under and 30 3/4" length. Trousers measure about 17 1/4 with about an inch to let out and the inseam is 30 1/2". One minor issue, there is a 1/4" tear where the coin pocket meets the waist. It is visible in the picture of the pants and can be easily repaired. Asking $85 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbss2xv9.jpghttps://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbss5ur3.jpghttps://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbss3wi4.jpghttps://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bblabcf8.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE

Next is a pair of Brooks Brothers Blackwatch 100% wool flannel trousers. The waist measures 17 1/4" with a 30 1/2" inseam with 3" turned under at the hem. They are flat front, without cuffs and in near unworn condition. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=black3ns1.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE

PM questions or interest on either item.


----------



## wnh

I was at my local DAV today and found a pair of trousers with not single, not double, not triple, but quadruple pleats. That's four pleats on each side. If anyone would like them, let me know and I'll swing back by to pick them up.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I thrifted a BB Brooksgate blazer today; it wasn't in my size () but I'm sure that someone here would love it! :icon_smile: It's tagged a 39L, and I'll be asking just what I paid ($8.95) plus shipping--say, $15 in CONUS?
> 
> More details to come, but please PM me if already interested.


More information:

General information: This MADE IN THE USA BB Brooksgate blazer is in Very Good condition--a quick steam in the bathroom from the shower and a brushing and it'll be ready to wear. (Or you could just dry clean it!) It's in navy blue, and has a beautiful 3/2 lapel roll. :icon_smile: It has patch flap pockets (although not a patch chest pocket, alas), and all of its Brooksgate brass-coloured buttons are in place. It has no pulls, tears, or marks, either inside or out, although careful examination has revealed a couple of small "dimples" in the lapels just where the roll starts on the button side; I suspect these would vanish with its next dry-cleaning. No fabric content is listed.

Size:

This is tagged a 39L, and seems to be true to size.

Chest: 39
Shoulders: 17
Sleeves:26.5
Length: 31

Price:

I'm not interested in profiting from this--I've benefitted a lot from the Thrift exchange and thought someone here would like this jacket as soon as I saw it. (I was hoping that that person could be me! ) So, I'm just asking what I paid, plus $6ish to cover postage in CONUS--$15 all in!

Please PM with interest.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB Sack Suit*

In my post a few above this, I mistakenly listed the chest measurement on the BB sack suit as 24 1/4". It is actually 22 1/4". I've corrected it in the OP as well.


----------



## Georgia

Also, I some more ties for sale, as well as some older stuff that's still available:

Higher End Ties: Excellent condition
*Asking $17 each or $32 for a pair.*

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2155tw1.jpghttps://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2156hq4.jpg
_1. Polo Ralph Lauren 
2. Turnbull & Asser
3. Robert Talbott
4. Brooks Brothers (new with tags)_

Reduced prices on the items available in this thread:
Southwick Jacket: $20 shipped CONUS
Hickey Freeman Boardroom Jacket: $30 shipped CONUS
Corbin Gentlemen's Jacket: $20 shipped CONUS
Viyella Shirt: $20 shipped CONUS
Madras Jacket: $16 shipped CONUS

* ..and some older stuff that is priced to move:*



Georgia said:


> 3. *Burberry Silk Windowpane Blazer. * Measures to ~41L. 100% silk, fully lined, PERFECT condition. The measurements are:
> _>Pits: 43"
> >Shoulders: 19"
> >Sleeve: 24"
> >Length: 33"_
> *Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2094gj6.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2098ru6.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2099jo9.jpg





Georgia said:


> 2. *Polo Ralph Lauren Crimson Chinos.* These pants are brand new with the tags still attached. Pleated front, and a thinner cotton (not 'tissue', but close). The color is representative of 'Bama's Crimson Tide. Size 34 x 36.
> *Asking $12 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2068qr5.jpghttps://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2070ji8.jpg
> 
> 3. *Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Dress Shirts.* All of these shirts are in excellent condition.
> *Asking $12 for #D shipped CONUS.*
> (Clockwise):
> D. Yellow, non-iron / traditional fit / button-down collar / 16 x 34/35
> 
> Details:
> https://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2074om0.jpg
> 
> 5. *J Crew Chinos.* Perfect condition - washed once. Summer weight cotton. Flat front, relaxed front, uncuffed. Size 34 x 32.
> *Asking $12 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2061et5.jpg
> 
> Group 4 - Emblematics
> *Asking $10 each or $18 for a pair:*
> 
> Details:
> https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2114ee7.jpghttps://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2116od4.jpghttps://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2115xt7.jpg
> 13. Pintail garnet w/ wood duck head emblems
> 14. Navy Blue w/ white crests
> 15. Black w/ flying ducks
> 16. Crimson w/ Cape Cod
> 
> Group 5 - More Ties
> *Asking $10 each or $18 for a pair:*
> 
> Details:
> https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2118ii4.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2119wr7.jpg
> 17. Valentino
> 18. Crimson w/ fox horns
> 19. Brooks Brothers green w/ green window pane - *SOLD*


Please PM if interested...


----------



## skefferz

skefferz said:


> *hickey* "Nantucket Red" cotton twill trousers. New with partial tag. Flat front. Trim fit. Lined to knee. Curtained waistband. Tagged size 30 REG. Made in USA.
> 
> Plus one new pair of Pantherella Madras Socks in a faded Nantucket Red.


*NOW SOLD*


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds 8.5D - wholecut - dark brown*

For sale is a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds wholecuts in dark brown. Size 8.5D. Uppers in great condition. Soles in very good condition. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## markdc

swb120 said:


> For sale is a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds wholecuts in dark brown. Uppers & soles in great condition. $40 shipped CONUS.


pm sent.


----------



## nerdykarim

swb120 said:


> For sale is a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds wholecuts in dark brown. Size 8.5D. Uppers in great condition. Soles in very good condition - have likely been resoled. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


Is that the Westgate model? They look really great.

I feel like I've seen so many great deals for 8.5D's since my shoe acquisition hiatus began.


----------



## swb120

nerdykarim said:


> Is that the Westgate model? They look really great.
> 
> I feel like I've seen so many great deals for 8.5D's since my shoe acquisition hiatus began.


I think it's an older model that pre-dated the Westgate. Hang tight...I have a nice pair of 8.5D AE split-toes in chili color that I haven't posted yet.


----------



## nerdykarim

swb120 said:


> I think it's an older model that pre-dated the Westgate. Hang tight...I have a nice pair of 8.5D AE split-toes in chili color that I haven't posted yet.


That's what I figured (the welt around the heel looks to be cut much closer than what is currently produced by A-E). I wonder how old those are.

(And don't worry about me...I need to be done buying clothes and shoes for approximately four years.)


----------



## swb120

nerdykarim said:


> And don't worry about me...I need to be done buying clothes and shoes for approximately four years.


Ah, yes - the old, "I'm done buying things" resolution. We've all said that before...


----------



## Patrick06790

*Side vented 42R-L paisley lining oddball suit 38 x 31*

Alas, this funky suit is just a little tight and a little long for me up top, and a great deal too wide below.

Check out the paisley lining.

Jacket is 22" pit to pit and 21 at the waist. Suppression is from side darts or panels or whatever you call it; no ugly dart in front is the point. Lapel is a stingy 2 7/8" at the widest.

It appears to have been tinkered with a little: right sleeve is 26" and the left 25 1/2. Shoulder to shoulder is 18 3/4, with light padding.

Length from the top of the collar is 32 1/2; the side vents are 11".

Plain front trousers are 19 x 2 = 38, with nothing to let; inseam 31 with 2" and change to let. Plain hemmed. No belt loops; two-button side tabs. Slash pockets.

Fabric is a fairly heavy wool; I can't tell if it's canvassed but I doubt it.

This eminently wearable oddity is yours for $35 shipped CONUS. Send a PM


















https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7435.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7436.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7437.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7440.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/more stuff 11-13-07/selling/DSCF7441.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Everything reduced to $15 shipped in CONUS!*

*It's time for Preppy/Ivy/Trad Sports Jackets and Blazers. All of the following are in the quintessential American sack cut. No darts! They are all different sizes, so pay close attention to measurements. All length measurements are from bottom of collar. All of these appear to be without fusing of any kind. All items are priced to include shipping via USPS Priority Mail within CONUS.*

*Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Tweed Sports Jacket, 3/2 Sack*
This coat is from the vintage "346" line--one of the best Brooks offered back in the day (not to be confused with the application of the 346 label today for inferior outlet merchandise). The tweed looks like Harris Tweed. Made in USA. Measurements: 23" chest; 33.5" length; 27" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped. $Now $30 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.* Now $15 shipped.

https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2888ni0.jpg

https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2892at1.jpg

*Southwick? for The English Shop-West Hartford: Loden/Rust/Brown Patterened Tweed Jacket, 3/2 Sack, Approximately Size 40R*
Another gorgeous jacket in a nice pattern. Note that the colors are much more accurate in the second and third photographs. I believe this is Southwick but am not sure. It's USA made in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30.5 length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped. Now $30 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.* Now $15 shipped in CONUS.

https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893eg5.jpg

https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898rc5.jpg

https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2897ec5.jpg

[

*Norman Hilton Tweed Patterned Jacket, 2 Button Sack, USA*
Norman Hilton made some of the finest garments during the heyday of the sack suit. Much of it better than J. Press then and certainly better than J. Press now. Made in USA. Measurements:  21.75" chest; 30.25" length; 24.25" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped. Now $39 shipped. *Now $20 shipped.* Now $15 shipped in CONUS.

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921lx0.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2922lq3.jpg

https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2925pj1.jpg


----------



## Georgia

^^If only that Norman Hilton were the size of the Brooks Brothers, I'd be all over it.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB Sack Suit/Flannel Blackwatch Slacks PRICE CUTS*

*SUIT NOW $65 SLACKS NOW $40*



tonylumpkin said:


> First is a grey herringbone Brooks Brothers sack 3/2 suit. Trousers are flat front with no cuffs although there is 3" of material turned under at the hem. Approximate measurements are: chest 22 1/4", shoulder 19", sleeves 24 1/4" with about 2" turned under and 30 3/4" length. Trousers measure about 17 1/4 with about an inch to let out and the inseam is 30 1/2". One minor issue, there is a 1/4" tear where the coin pocket meets the waist. It is visible in the picture of the pants and can be easily repaired. Asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbss2xv9.jpghttps://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbss5ur3.jpghttps://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbss3wi4.jpghttps://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bblabcf8.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE
> 
> Next is a pair of Brooks Brothers Blackwatch 100% wool flannel trousers. The waist measures 17 1/4" with a 30 1/2" inseam with 3" turned under at the hem. They are flat front, without cuffs and in near unworn condition. Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=black3ns1.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE
> 
> PM questions or interest on either item.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooksgate Blazer claimed! :icon_smile:*


----------



## brozek

*Spring clothes*

I bought these last fall, assuming I wouldn't lose weight over the winter. Fortunately for me, I was wrong. Fortunately for you, here are some great spring clothes as rock-bottom prices! PM me for my paypal address, and I can usually ship the day of or day after payment goes through.

-Two identical Brooks Brothers short-sleeve linen button-downs - one white, one light blue. Both are size large and measure 25.5" across the chest, 32" in length, and 20.5" across the shoulders.* SOLD!*

-Land's End patch madras short-sleeve button-down, made in India (home of madras!), size large/16-16.5. Measurements are 24" chest, 28" length (square hem), 19.5" shoulders. *$15 shipped.*

-Brooks Brothers black gingham button-down, size 17.5x34-35. Measurements are 26" chest, 33.5" length, 20.75" shoulders. This one's in really fantastic condition - 9.83/10. *$20 shipped.

*-Seersucker trousers, no brand label, but made in the U.S.A. Measurements are 35x30, with a little bit of room to let them out at the waist, and a half-inch or so of room at the hem. Like the BB gingham above, these could pass for new. I liked them so much, I kept a second pair for myself so my tailor could take in the waist 3". *$25 shipped.*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Dark Oak Florsheim Longwings 7E*

A nice vintage pair of Florsheim pebble grain longwings, size 7 E, dark oak in color. Plenty of wear left in both heels and soles. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3aqv7.jpghttps://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3brj8.jpg


----------



## paper clip

*Size 11: J&M US Made, AE; BB OCBD 16x36; Sz. L J Crew sweaters*

Winter clean-out!

*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers - 11D Made in USA* (approx 4 yrs. old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life, not worn the last year or so) - 'as is' condition - (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.









































*$35 includes shipping to CONUS - shipped elsewhere at cost. I'll include a pair of shoe trees (SYMS model - not pictured) as well*.

---------------------

*PM sent me on these - Allen Edmonds* - I forget the name (it's not printed on the insole) - *11D *- and of course, Made in USA. Came with AE's Orthotic insole. I had my shoe guy replace the original worn Vibram sole with a new Vibram sole (cost me $55). Also had the heel leather lined to reduce slippage. These were just a smidge too big for me - they never fit comfortably. I wore them 3-4 times. Really nice condition. Good "rain shoes".









































*$35 includes shipping to CONUS - shipped elsewhere at cost. INCLUDES the pair of Bass shoe trees shown as well!*

---------------------

*PM sent me on Pink and Burg. Univ. Stripe - **5 Brooks OCBDs 16x36 Regular Fit* (I only like the slim fits now). One (the white) was ebayed. All others were bought within the last year on the FF (3/$189 - 25%) deal and worn only a few times.









































*$18 per, $80 for the whole lot, shipped to CONUS - shipped elsewhere at cost.*

---------------------

*PM sent me on these - **2 J. Crew outlet sweaters - Size L - cotton fisherman stripe - wool cableknit - Made in China. *I bought these at the outlet and never wore them. 









































*$15 for the pair includes shipping to CONUS - shipped elsewhere at cost. *

*PM offers, please. Thanks for looking.*


----------



## AlanC

Spring is in the air!

*Now $12 delivered!*
NWOT Ralph Lauren Patch Madras short sleeve shirt
Size: L
Made in India (home of madras fabric!)

SOLD--thanks!
*Orvis* 'Stretch Chinos' NWT
36 x 33, hemmed & cuffed (re-hem to your inseam, a steal if you wear a 33 length)
Plain front
These .

https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7347/p1011867cj3.jpg


----------



## Carolopolis

*Ties*

Update: the two Tino Cosmas are sold pending payment. The madras bowtie is sold.

I've got some great ties for you guys. *$20 shipped for neckties, $13 shipped for the bowtie. PM me if you're interested, I'll give you the Paypal info. I'm willing to make a deal for more than one, make me an offer.

*From L-R we have a Ralph Lauren Polo green emblematic with purple and gold crests, a Robert Talbott pink paisley tie, _a richly textured Tino Cosma in pink, blue, and white, another textured Tino Cosma in white and tarheel blue_, and a really wonderful Breuer pink tie with blue flowers, perfect for a seersucker suit. The two bowties are both R. Hanauer, one in a silk woven/silk print combo_ and the other is a great madras_.


----------



## brozek

Price drops all around!



brozek said:


> I bought these last fall, assuming I wouldn't lose weight over the winter. Fortunately for me, I was wrong. Fortunately for you, here are some great spring clothes as rock-bottom prices! PM me for my paypal address, and I can usually ship the day of or day after payment goes through.
> 
> -Two identical Brooks Brothers short-sleeve linen button-downs - one white, one light blue. Both are size large and measure 25.5" across the chest, 32" in length, and 20.5" across the shoulders.* SOLD!*
> 
> -Land's End patch madras short-sleeve button-down, made in India (home of madras!), size large/16-16.5. Measurements are 24" chest, 28" length (square hem), 19.5" shoulders. *Now $12 shipped.*
> 
> -Brooks Brothers black gingham button-down, size 17.5x34-35. Measurements are 26" chest, 33.5" length, 20.75" shoulders. This one's in really fantastic condition - 9.83/10. *Now $17 shipped.
> 
> *-Seersucker trousers, no brand label, but made in the U.S.A. Measurements are 35x30, with a little bit of room to let them out at the waist, and a half-inch or so of room at the hem. Like the BB gingham above, these could pass for new. I liked them so much, I kept a second pair for myself so my tailor could take in the waist 3". *Now $20 shipped.*


----------



## paper clip

*Updates: Here's what's left...*



paper clip said:


> *Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers - 11D Made in USA* (approx 4 yrs. old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life, not worn the last year or so) - 'as is' condition - (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$35 includes shipping to CONUS - shipped elsewhere at cost. I'll include a pair of shoe trees (SYMS model - not pictured) as well*.
> 
> ---------------------
> AEs gone
> ---------------------
> 
> *PM sent me on Pink and Burg. Univ. Stripe - **5 Brooks OCBDs 16x36 Regular Fit* (I only like the slim fits now). One (the white) was ebayed. All others were bought within the last year on the FF (3/$189 - 25%) deal and worn only a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$18 per, $80 for the whole lot, shipped to CONUS - shipped elsewhere at cost.*
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *J. Crew sweaters gone *
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> 
> *PM offers, please. Thanks for looking.*


Here's what's left...


----------



## jfkemd

*BB 42R sack*


































recently bought this, but it is a bit too big for me
no holes or stains, nice 3/2 sack with flap only pockets, sleeves would work for one with 32-33 shirt size but has about 2 inches to let out, coat is real boxy hence likely unaltered at the waist area.
would accept trade with a 39R or 40R 3/2 sack or just buy it from me for 15 bucks so as to recoup my loss.
thanks for looking
jfkemd


----------



## Georgia

Lots of stuff for sale, plus some older stuff with drastically reduced prices. If you want multiple items, I'm happy to cut you a deal.

1. *Ties. * All of the ties are in next to new condition, or new with tags.

*Group One:*

a. Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Tie. *$20 shipped CONUS*
b. Gianni Versace Yellow Silk Tie. *$18 shipped CONUS*
https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2159tb9.jpg

*Group Two (all $10 shipped or $17 for a pair shipped CONUS):*

c. Robert Talbott Purple w/ Paisley Silk Tie 
d. Brooks Brothers Crimson Silk Tie
https://img358.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2167pf3.jpg
e. Turnbull & Asser Black & Red Silk Tie
f. Purple emblematic Silk Tie for Macallan
https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2168gw9.jpg

I also have the emblematics available in this post. Make me an offer on any of these...

2. *Dress Shirts *- All are in like new condition. 
a. Brooks Brothers Yellow Pinstripe OCBD. Size 17.5 x 35. *SOLD*
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2171lz0.jpg

c. Ralph Lauren Purple Label white and gray dress shirt. Size XL (measures 17 x 35) _*There is a very faint stain on the front, it will probably come out in the wash. I tried to take a picture._ *$18 shipped CONUS.*
https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2178vb3.jpghttps://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2180zf1.jpg

3. *Polo Ralph Lauren Sienna Pants.* Brand new with tags. They are a very nice textured navy fabric, pleated and cuffed. 100% cotton, size 34 x 32. *SOLD*

Details:
https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2169mt6.jpg

Reduced prices on the items available in this post:

* Southwick Jacket: *$12 shipped CONUS*
* Hickey Freeman Boardroom Jacket: *$20 shipped CONUS*
* Corbin Gentlemen's Jacket: *$12 shipped CONUS*
* Madras Jacket: *$12 shipped CONUS*

Please PM if interested...


----------



## AlanC

^That's the most pleasant Versace tie I've ever seen.


----------



## Carolopolis

Just a quick update...



Carolopolis said:


> Update: the two Tino Cosmas and the two bowties are sold.
> 
> I've got some great ties for you guys. *$20 shipped for neckties, $13 shipped for the bowtie. PM me if you're interested, I'll give you the Paypal info. I'm willing to make a deal for more than one, make me an offer.
> 
> *From L-R we have a Ralph Lauren Polo green emblematic with purple and gold crests, a Robert Talbott pink paisley tie, _a richly textured Tino Cosma in pink, blue, and white, another textured Tino Cosma in white and tarheel blue_, and a really wonderful Breuer pink tie with blue flowers, perfect for a seersucker suit.


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> ^That's the most pleasant Versace tie I've ever seen.


That's the ONLY pleasant Versace tie I've ever seen!


----------



## TradTeacher

To consider...

*Southwick Navy Blue Blazer*
*42R (Tagged Size)/Measurements: 23" Chest, 31.5" Length, 24.25" Sleeve*
*Canvassed (definitely half, but I believe it is full)*
*3 Button Darted/Brown Horn Buttons*

I've been wearing this blazer for about 4 years now. It was a hand-me-down from a friend. It was tailored here in Knoxville by M.S. McClellan (an Esquire Magazine Gold Standard Men's Store) and is truly a beautiful blazer. I have taken excellent care of it, but now that I have a new Brooks Brothers blazer, I no longer have a need for this one. This would make a great starter blazer for a younger member or for anyone looking to add another blazer into the rotation, particularly a Canvassed one. I'd let it go for *$40 shipped.*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Herringbone Tweed Jacket*
*Medium Brown Mix*
*3/2 Darted, Half Lined*
*Patch/Flap Pockets*
*Size 40R Tagged (see measurements)*
*NWT ($695, btw)*

This jacket is fantastic and is New With Tags. Measurements are: Sleeve--25.5"; Chest--22"; Length--31"; Shoulder--19". I've got $165 in the jacket, however I'd let it go for an even *$100 shipped*.

*J. Press Cord Jacket SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

*BB Tropical Wool Trousers SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

*J. Press Ribbon Belt SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

Press Nantucket Reds still available (see previous post) and reduced to *$25 shipped.*

Please PM me for additional info and pics. Be sure to include an email address. Thanks.


----------



## Georgia

AlanC said:


> ^That's the most pleasant Versace tie I've ever seen.





tonylumpkin said:


> That's the ONLY pleasant Versace tie I've ever seen!


I know - it really is a nice tie.

FYI - the Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD and the black duck emblematic tie have sold.


----------



## DavidW

*Don't make me go to eBay*

Paul Stuart Flannels Beautiful medium weight charcoal flannels. 32" waist, 29" length uncuffed with 2 3/4" hem. Too snug on me. Perfect condition. $20 shipped conus. 









Bills Khakis M2P Charcoal wool and cotton twills. 32" waist, 27" length with 15/8" cuff. Great fit but I've departed from pleats. Perfect condition. $20 shipped conus










Allen Edmonds Saratogas Burgunday calf, size 7C but run rather large and fit like a 7 1/2 D. Excellent condition. $25 shipped conus.

















Hickey Freeman Canterbury sportcoat. Lightweight Wool and silk. 38 short. Blue and gray houndstooth with a very subtle red window pane. Excellent condition. $35 shipped conus.

















Walk Over casual wing tips. Medium brown with vibram rubber sole. Size 7D. Worn only a few times, excellent condition. $25 shipped conus.


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Tropical Wool trousers are now *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.*


----------



## AlanC

.......


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT CORGI Spring Socks -- 100% Cotton, Hand Framed in Great Britain*

*NWT CORGI Spring Socks -- 100% Cotton, Hand Framed in Great Britain

*I special ordered a number of Corgi socks that can't be bought in the United States directly through the Corgi factory. In order to do this, I needed to buy in bulk, so I have several duplicate pairs left over. I list the remaining pairs below. Pics to follow later this evening or tomorrow. Note: Striped Corgi Socks sell at Ben Silver for $38/pair and Contrast heel/toe socks sell for $34/pair plus S&H. I'm offering these for sale at $19/pair shipped within CONUS. These are first quality, not seconds. First come, first served. Please PM.

Spring colors!

All NWT $19/pair:

1. Navy socks with light blue contrast heel/toe.
2. Navy socks with pink stripes.
3. Light blue socks with pink stripes.
4. Pink socks with navy stripes. 
5. Yellow socks with navy contrast heel/toe. 
6. Dark green with light green contrasting heel/toe.

Worn once $12/pair:

7. Navy with red contrast heel/toe. *Sold*
8. Navy with burgundy contrast heel/toe. *Sold*

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=3&show=386&display=5225&group=1


----------



## Georgia

^^Updated inventory, and reduced prices on the rest...please PM if interested :icon_smile:


----------



## swb120

TradTeacher said:


> *J. Press Ribbon Belt*
> *Size L*
> *Navy*
> *NWT ($29.50)*
> 
> An Easter gift, but I've already got one of these. *$20 shipped.*


PM sent on your JPress belt.


----------



## TradTeacher

Press Ribbon Belt is *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.*


----------



## TommyDawg

Carolopolis said:


> Just a quick update...


Just curious about the Breuer pink tie, if still available. Is it really pink? My photo shows it almost more coral (or some other color I dont know the name of). Thank you.
Tom


----------



## jfkemd

*BB 42 R sack is spoken forpend*



jfkemd said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/sack1.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/sack2.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/sack3.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/sack4.jpg
> 
> recently bought this, but it is a bit too big for me
> no holes or stains, nice 3/2 sack with flap only pockets, sleeves would work for one with 32-33 shirt size but has about 2 inches to let out, coat is real boxy hence likely unaltered at the waist area.
> would accept trade with a 39R or 40R 3/2 sack or just buy it from me for 15 bucks so as to recoup my loss.
> thanks for looking
> jfkemd


pending funds.


----------



## Carolopolis

PM sent. It's light pink.



TommyDawg said:


> Just curious about the Breuer pink tie, if still available. Is it really pink? My photo shows it almost more coral (or some other color I dont know the name of). Thank you.
> Tom


----------



## DavidW

Paul Stuart Flannels are sold.[quote=DavidW;736933]Paul Stuart Flannels Beautiful medium weight charcoal flannels. 32" waist, 29" length uncuffed with 2 3/4" hem. Too snug on me. Perfect condition. $20 shipped conus. 









Bills Khakis M2P Charcoal wool and cotton twills. 32" waist, 27" length with 15/8" cuff. Great fit but I've departed from pleats. Perfect condition. $20 shipped conus










Allen Edmonds Saratogas Burgunday calf, size 7C but run rather large and fit like a 7 1/2 D. Excellent condition. $25 shipped conus.

















Hickey Freeman Canterbury sportcoat. Lightweight Wool and silk. 38 short. Blue and gray houndstooth with a very subtle red window pane. Excellent condition. $35 shipped conus.

















Walk Over casual wing tips. Medium brown with vibram rubber sole. Size 7D. Worn only a few times, excellent condition. $25 shipped conus.







[/quote]


----------



## jfkemd

*ties for sale*

first 4 ties are j.crew from a few years ago
almost in perfect condition except for the tags on the 2 ties on the right which are partially off. 3.5 inches at it's widest;
would like to sell these as a group for 15 bucks shipping not included
















next set of ties is a group of BB and one Hilfiger
all in good condition
would like to sell these as a group as well for $15
PM me with any questions.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## clemsontiger

Price Adjustment = $20 shipped
*15.5 33 BB OCBD Made in USA, $25 shipped CONUS:*

https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000636lx0.jpg

https://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000638lg6.jpg

Price Adjustment = $15 shipped
*Light Blue (a tad lighter than a BB OCBD) Perlis cotton trousers, $20 shipped CONUS:*
Waist - 36inches (18 inches across)
Inseam - 26 3/4 inches
Outseam - 36 3/4 inches
Cuffed at 1 1/2 inches

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000641ln1.jpg

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000642ru1.jpg

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000643tz3.jpg

2 small stains directly underneath the crouch, can't see while worn
1 Small stain that would be covered by the belt on the back left side (camera couldn't pick it up)


----------



## Duck

I like the pants but man that is a short inseam!


----------



## clemsontiger

I actually wear the same inseam but I wear a different waist size. Yeah I know it's a terrible short inseam and I hate having such a short inseam - well it's my below my actual waist inseam. Pants I wear properly on my waist with braces is more normal.


----------



## swb120

jfkemd said:


> first 4 ties are j.crew from a few years ago
> almost in perfect condition except for the tags on the 2 ties on the right which are partially off. 3.5 inches at it's widest;
> would like to sell these as a group for 15 bucks shipping not included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next set of ties is a group of BB and one Hilfiger
> all in good condition
> would like to sell these as a group as well for $15
> PM me with any questions.
> Thanks for looking.


Nice ties! If you're willing to break up the sets, I'm interested in two of them.


----------



## Georgia

I'm now accepting offers on any items remaining in this post or any linked posts...bring it on...


----------



## playdohh22

*jfkemd - I'll take J.crew ties as a lot.
*


----------



## jfkemd

*j.crew ties are spoken for...*



jfkemd said:


> first 4 ties are j.crew from a few years ago
> almost in perfect condition except for the tags on the 2 ties on the right which are partially off. 3.5 inches at it's widest;
> would like to sell these as a group for 15 bucks shipping not included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next set of ties is a group of BB and one Hilfiger
> all in good condition
> would like to sell these as a group as well for $15
> PM me with any questions.
> Thanks for looking.


funds pending.


----------



## playdohh22

playdohh22 said:


> *Ermenegildo Zegna, Mother Of Pearl Shirt, 16.5", $35 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close Up
> Button
> Tag
> Tag 2
> 
> *BNWT $500, Cable Car Clothiers, Robert Kirk, Sports Coat, 37R, $45 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> Tag
> *
> Brooks Brothers, Sports Coat, 40S, $35 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> Tag 1
> Tag 2
> 
> *
> If you have any questions regarding these items, don't hesitate. Feel free to private message me.
> *
> EDIT:
> 
> STILL LOOKING !(sizes are approximate )
> Jackets: 36S/R - 38S/R
> Shoes: 7D - 7.5 D
> Shirts: 14" - 32/33" - 14.5" 32/33"
> Pants: 28 - 29 Waist
> Ties, Pocket Squares


$40 for CCC

*Ermenegildo Zegna S/S Linen Shirt made in Italy - Small, $25*








Back
Button
Tag 1
Tag 2

*Ermenegildo Zegna Sport L/S Shirt made in Italy - $25*








Back
Close Up
Button
Tag 1
Tag 2


----------



## paper clip

*Make me an offer via PM!*



paper clip said:


> *Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers - 11D Made in USA* (approx 4 yrs. old, owned only by me, polished, creamed, shoe treed their whole life, not worn the last year or so) - 'as is' condition - (there are a few dings) - see pics for details. PM me with any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll include a pair of shoe trees (SYMS model - not pictured - $15 value!) as well*.
> 
> --------------------
> *3 Brooks OCBDs 16x36 Regular Fit* - White, Blue and Blue Univ stripe only. Red Stripe and Pink are already sold.
> One (the white) was ebayed. Blue and Blue Univ stripe were bought within the last year on the FF (3/$189 - 25%) deal and worn only a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PM offers, please. Thanks for looking.*


Make me an offer via PM!


----------



## TweedyDon

If I was just one and a half collar sizes smaller, paperclip, we'd both be very happy right now!


----------



## jfkemd

*more ties and a couple of misc. things for sale...*

trying to get rid of some more stuff...
the first group of ties are all on the skinny side from various makers, one is a bowtie; all are in excellent condition except the 2 emblematic ties on the right which are in fair condition.
would like $15 for all of them, shipping not included.
















next 2 are striped ties that are more modern, excellent condition, nothing much to say about them--$10
















here are the last 2 items: one ribbon watch strap from BB, unused and will fit a 16 mm lug sized watch; second is a ribbon belt from BB, very rarely used--medium size; would like $15 for both.








will cut you a good deal if you would like all of the above.
pm me with any questions.
overall, I've posted a bunch of stuff for sale over the last several days. these are all from my own closet that I am trying to clear out. It also doesn't hurt that the money will go into future tradly purchases.
thanks for looking gentlemen.


----------



## paper clip

*OPH!*

SOLD!


----------



## brozek

*Two items left*

Prices lowered on the B2 gingham and made-in-USA seersucker trousers.



brozek said:


> I bought these last fall, assuming I wouldn't lose weight over the winter. Fortunately for me, I was wrong. Fortunately for you, here are some great spring clothes as rock-bottom prices! PM me for my paypal address, and I can usually ship the day of or day after payment goes through.
> 
> -Two identical Brooks Brothers short-sleeve linen button-downs - one white, one light blue. Both are size large and measure 25.5" across the chest, 32" in length, and 20.5" across the shoulders.* SOLD!*
> 
> -Land's End patch madras short-sleeve button-down, made in India (home of madras!), size large/16-16.5. Measurements are 24" chest, 28" length (square hem), 19.5" shoulders. *SOLD!*
> 
> -Brooks Brothers black gingham button-down, size 17.5x34-35. Measurements are 26" chest, 33.5" length, 20.75" shoulders. This one's in really fantastic condition - 9.83/10. *$17 shipped.
> 
> *-Seersucker trousers, no brand label, but made in the U.S.A. Measurements are 35x30, with a little bit of room to let them out at the waist, and a half-inch or so of room at the hem. Like the BB gingham above, these could pass for new. I liked them so much, I kept a second pair for myself so my tailor could take in the waist 3". *$20 shipped.*


----------



## M. Charles

*New Old Stock McGeorge V-Neck Sweater 100% Lambswool Made in Scotland*

Navy, size 44. Measures a true 44" chest. Retails for over $125 at O'Connell's. Asking $49 shipped in CONUS.

https://imageshack.us

*Lacoste Oxford Cloth Button Down Shirt, European Size 40*

Slight fraying at collar (hardly visible), otherwise excellent. 100% Authentic. Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## playdohh22

paper clip said:


> Here it is - the Official Preppy Handbook!
> 
> I bought it "used" from Barnes & Noble from a 3rd party book seller. Condition is near new. However, it is paperback and old, and one section has begun to separate from the spine. The section is not falling out, but when you open the book, you can see to the spine at one part.
> 
> Does not affect the readibility at all.
> 
> Otherwise, cover is nice and glossy and the pages are not dog-eared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it and enjoyed it. I doubt I'll ever need to read it again.
> 
> $10 shipped CONUS. PM me.


PM'd :icon_smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*AE Sanford 10 1/2 E/Lands End Sack Tweed Jacket 40 R*

Two very nice items.

First is a pair of Allen Edmonds Sanford burgundy brogued cap toe bluchers, size 10 1/2 E. These are in very nice condition, still good wear in the soles, although the heel toplifts will need attention soon. Asking $40 plus your choice of shipping.

https://imageshack.us
https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aesan2ss1.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aesan3ms3.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE

*Land's End Jacket SOLD pending payment*

Second is a beautiful wool/lambswool 50/50 blend plaid tweed jacket, size 40 R. This jacket has everything: patch pockets including the breast, suede elbow patches, leather buttons, removable throat latch on the collar, center vent and its a sack. The colors are tan, brown, olive and a bit of burgundy. Approximate measurements are: Chest 22", Sleeve 24" with 2" turned under, Shoulders 19 1/4" and length 30". Asking $45 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest on either item.

https://imageshack.us
https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=le2rh2.jpghttps://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=le3tu2.jpghttps://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=le4ki4.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## clemsontiger

The shoes are a beauty, if they were a half size smaller I would jump on them.


----------



## TweedyDon

Looks like the Thrift Exchange is moving fast tonight! So, anyone have any BB OCBDs between 17/35 and 17.5/36? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## playdohh22

tonylumpkin said:


> Two very nice items.
> 
> First is a pair of Allen Edmonds Sanford burgundy brogued cap toe bluchers, size 10 1/2 E. These are in very nice condition, still good wear in the soles, although the heel toplifts will need attention soon. Asking $40 plus your choice of shipping.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aesan2ss1.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aesan3ms3.jpg


I purchased these for $150 ! 

Someone get them quick at a steal !


----------



## svb

Bostonian Black Cap-toe Oxfords. Size 7M. Barely worn, well cared-for, just way too small for me as it's turned out. *$25 shipped*




























White/Green stripe RLPL OCBD 14.5x32/33. *$15 shipped

*









J. Crew White cotton pants 30x32 *$15 shipped










*Set of 5 ties. Nothing remarkable. *$12 shipped









*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Lands End Jacket*

Measurements have been added to my posted Lands End jacket 4 or 5 above this.


----------



## swb120

Great shoes, tonylumpkin! If they were my size (10D), I would buy them in a second! [even if you did beat me to them here in Pittsburgh!]


----------



## TweedyDon

Yesterday while thrifting I saw LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket, size 40. I'm not sure of the condition, but on quick inspection it looked very good indeed. It was $25, so it'll be around $35, including postage in CONUS. If anyone would like me to stop by tomorrow and pick it up if it's still there, please let me know! (You can give me restrictions on the condition if you'd like, and I'd be happy to buy it or not based on them.)


----------



## Desk Jockey

I've a pair of J Crew suede longwings, size 8.5 in tobacco, that I'm willing to part with for $30 shipped to the lower 48. PM if interested.


----------



## jfkemd

*skinny ties sold*



jfkemd said:


> trying to get rid of some more stuff...
> the first group of ties are all on the skinny side from various makers, one is a bowtie; all are in excellent condition except the 2 emblematic ties on the right which are in fair condition.
> would like $15 for all of them, shipping not included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next 2 are striped ties that are more modern, excellent condition, nothing much to say about them--$10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the last 2 items: one ribbon watch strap from BB, unused and will fit a 16 mm lug sized watch; second is a ribbon belt from BB, very rarely used--medium size; would like $15 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will cut you a good deal if you would like all of the above.
> pm me with any questions.
> overall, I've posted a bunch of stuff for sale over the last several days. these are all from my own closet that I am trying to clear out. It also doesn't hurt that the money will go into future tradly purchases.
> thanks for looking gentlemen.


pending funds


----------



## jfkemd

BB and hilfiger ties are sold pending funds


----------



## TweedyDon

If anyone has a spare BB #1 stripe tie they'd like to sell on, please PM me... I usually wear my Old School or other institutional ties, but I'd like to add a #1 to my (small) collection to proclaim my Trad. affiliation!


----------



## AlanC

Some *NWT RL Rugby* ties. These retailed for $58 new. They are thin and made using vintage style construction (no tipping, no keeper), 'Hand Made in Italy'.

*$25/each delivered* in NA, Paypal. Please note that the plaid tie pictured is all wool and does not have an attached tag, but it is new, never worn.

I also have this *Brooks Bros.* all wool muted plaid tie for sale, *$15 delivered* in NA, Paypal:


----------



## M. Charles

Pictures Added Below



M. Charles said:


> *NWT CORGI Spring Socks -- 100% Cotton, Hand Framed in Great Britain
> 
> *I special ordered a number of Corgi socks that can't be bought in the United States directly through the Corgi factory. In order to do this, I needed to buy in bulk, so I have several duplicate pairs left over. I list the remaining pairs below. Pics to follow later this evening or tomorrow. Note: Striped Corgi Socks sell at Ben Silver for $38/pair and Contrast heel/toe socks sell for $34/pair plus S&H. I'm offering these for sale at $19/pair shipped within CONUS. These are first quality, not seconds. First come, first served. Please PM.
> 
> Spring colors!
> 
> All NWT $19/pair:
> 
> 1. Navy socks with light blue contrast heel/toe.
> 2. Navy socks with pink stripes.
> 3. Light blue socks with pink stripes.
> 4. Pink socks with navy stripes.
> 5. Yellow socks with navy contrast heel/toe.
> 6. Dark green with light green contrasting heel/toe.
> 
> Worn once $12/pair:
> 
> 7. Navy with red contrast heel/toe. *Sold*
> 8. Navy with burgundy contrast heel/toe. *Sold*
> 
> https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=3&show=386&display=5225&group=1


https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3211lh5.jpg

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3212tb7.jpg

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3215uf9.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

Excellent condition Paul Stuart Repp Stripe Tie. Asking $28 shipped in CONUS.

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3217sy7.jpg

https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3218rs7.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

The Flying Tigers jacket mentioned in my post above has been claimed and secured! :icon_smile:


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks Brothers OCBD (Yellow 16-33 and White 16.5-32) Worn twice only.*

Practically new OCBDs from Brooks Brothers. The first is a yellow in size 16-33 and white in 16.5-32. The reason I'm selling these is because of fit. I'm now a true 17-33 and these are either too small in the neck or too short in length. I've literally only worn these a couple of times. Shirts might appear to have fraying on the collar, but this is not the case. No factory store marks on tags.

*ASKING $25 EACH SHIPPED OR $45 FOR BOTH to the continental USA only. Shipped to PayPal verified addresses only.*

Please feel free to ask any questions via PM.


















The yellow


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Corgi Socks -- Made in Great Britain.*

Price Reduced to $15/pair shipped in CONUS.



M. Charles said:


> Pictures Added Below
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3211lh5.jpg
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3212tb7.jpg
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3215uf9.jpg


----------



## AlanC

I have listed the Rugby ties along with some plain front RL Polo cords (made in Italy) in the SALES forum. New and much better pictures there.



AlanC said:


> Some *NWT RL Rugby* ties. These retailed for $58 new. They are thin and made using vintage style construction (no tipping, no keeper), 'Hand Made in Italy'.
> 
> *$25/each delivered* in NA, Paypal. Please note that the plaid tie pictured is all wool and does not have an attached tag, but it is new, never worn.


----------



## brozek

*Seersucker odd trousers*

I still have these available, so I'm lowering the price enough to make it silly for someone with a 33-36" waist _not _to pick them up.

-Seersucker odd trousers, no brand label, but made in the U.S.A. Measurements are 35x30, with a little bit of room to let in/out at the waist, and a half-inch or so of room at the hem. They're in fantastic shape and could probably pass for new. I liked them so much, I kept a second pair for myself so my tailor could take in the waist 3". *$15 shipped.

*


----------



## DavidW

I still have the following at reduced prices.


DavidW said:


> Paul Stuart Flannels Beautiful medium weight charcoal flannels. 32" waist, 29" length uncuffed with 2 3/4" hem. Too snug on me. Perfect condition. $20 shipped conus. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis M2P Charcoal wool and cotton twills. 32" waist, 27" length with 15/8" cuff. Great fit but I've departed from pleats. Perfect condition. $20 shipped conus Price reduced to $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Saratogas Burgunday calf, size 7C but run rather large and fit like a 7 1/2 D. Excellent condition. $25 shipped conus. Price reduced to $21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman Canterbury sportcoat. Lightweight Wool and silk. 38 short. Blue and gray houndstooth with a very subtle red window pane. Chest:20 1/2; Shoulder:17 3/4; Length:30; Sleeve:22. Excellent condition. $35 shipped conus. Price reduced to $26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk Over casual wing tips. Medium brown with vibram rubber sole. Size 7D. Worn only a few times, excellent condition. $25 shipped conus. SOLD.


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks OCBDs listed a couple of posts back....*

.....


----------



## Prepstyle

*Let's try again now that its spring*

Shirts still available



Prepstyle said:


> Start thinking about spring or spring break?
> I'm much smaller than I was last spring, so these have to go.
> All are worn, but well taken care of.
> 
> https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00001zf1.jpg
> https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00004zv3.jpghttps://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00003rz1.jpg
> *
> LACOSTE - Size 7 (XL) - $25 each*
> *SOLD *"Kayak" Blue
> Brick Red
> Green ($15) - missing second button, and has some snags in fabric at back of right sleeve - see pictures
> *SOLD Pending Payment* Yellow
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "346" - Size L (fits like XL) - $15*
> *Sold Pending Payment* Pink with Navy and White Stripes
> *
> POLO Ralph Lauren - Size XL - $20 each*
> Navy
> Orange-ish - a melon color
> *Sold Pending Payment* Red-ish - slightly brighter than red, but not so much that I would call it Magenta or anything else.
> Navy/Green Stripes
> White (some very slight discoloration under arms - I couldn't get a good picture that showed it)
> Yellow
> Navy Long Sleeve - this Navy seems slightly brighter than the s/s - probably due to less laundering
> 
> I will entertain offers for purchase of 3 or more shirts.
> 
> PM me if interested.


----------



## Plainsman

*2 Like New Sportcoats*

I have a couple of sportcoats bought new about 2 years ago that don't fit anymore because of weight loss. I can't honestly recall ever even wearing them. Tags are gone but they are as good as fresh off the rack. Both are for year-round wear. Both are 54 Long so they need some love from the right person. I think they came from a department store of some sort.

*Asking $40 for the first and $30 for the second and I will pay shipping costs. Just send me a note and we can work out payment.*

The first is a Polo Ralph Lauren sportcoat.

The second sportcoat is a Joseph & Feiss model tweed sportcoat. It's very light considering the colors.


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction! Last call on the BB 44R blazer before it heads to Ebay.* *PRICE REDUCED TO $35 shipped CONUS*.



swb120 said:


> Here are a number of navy blazers and a sportscoat that I hope can find a good home [I know they're not 3/2 sacks, but hopefully, someone can use them]. Measurements to be added:
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer, size *42L*. Made in USA. *SOLD*
> 
> 2) Joseph A. Banks Signature Collection navy blazer, size *42L*. Made in USA. 110's wool. Tags still on this one - never worn. *SOLD*.
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer, size *44R*. Made in USA. One of their newer labels. *$40 shipped CONUS*. In like new condition. [note: any spots on the photos are from my camera and are not on the blazer]
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeve: 23.75"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Ralph Lauren/Polo Blue Label camel hair sportscoat, size *44L*. Made in USA. 100% camel hair. *SOLD*


----------



## Georgia

More goodies...

1. *Rochester** Shoe Trees.* These are made by Rochester, and are a size XL. Older, but still 100% functional. 
*$18 shipped CONUS*

https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2184ip7.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers 100% Linen Sportcoat.* Gray herringbone pattern. Perfect shape. Tagged a 41R, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.25"
Pits: 22"
Sleeve: 25.25"
Length: 31"
*SOLD*

https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2190ea8.jpg

3. *Brooks Brothers Wool/Silk Sportcoat.* Tan and olive plaid design. Perfect shape. Tagged a 41R, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
Pits: 21.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length: 31.5"
*$40 shipped CONUS*

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2187vv1.jpg

4. *Brooks Brothers 100% Linen Sportcoat.* Gray herringbone pattern. Perfect shape. Tagged a 38S, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Pits: 20.5"
Sleeve: 23.75"
Length: 29"
*SOLD

*https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2193gg7.jpg

5. *2 pair of Trafalgar Silk Braces.* Perfect shape - the first pair is yellow with brown calfskin leather, the second is burgundy and navy with ostrich leather. 
*SOLD*

https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2195az5.jpghttps://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2197fa9.jpg

6. *Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts.* Both are size 16.5 x 32/33. The first is white with red window-pane, and the second is a non-iron, blue banker stripe. Perfect shape.
*$20 each or $36 for the pair shipped CONUS
*
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2199fw3.jpghttps://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2200mi6.jpg

I also have the following jackets available in this post:
* Hickey Freeman Boardroom Jacket: *$15 shipped CONUS*
* Corbin Gentlemen's Jacket: *$12 shipped CONUS*
* Madras Jacket: *$12 shipped CONUS
*
Please PM if interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Thrifting shirts*

My local thrift store often has BB OCBD, Brooks Brothers 1818 straight collar and OCBD, and LL Bean shirts in stock. :icon_smile_big: Since my clothing budget is smaller that an ant's pocketsquare I often don't have cash to spare to pick these up on spec. for others here. However, I'd be very happy to do so if I knew that people would be interested in them.

So, if you'd be interested in my picking something up in your size, please PM me with size, colours, and acceptable levels of wear. The only shirts I'd pick up would be in very good to excellent condition, but there might be the start of a fray on collars or the ends of cuffs--let me know if this would be a deal-breaker for you!

Naturally this doesn't imply any sort of commitment on your part; I'd just like to have an idea of what sort of sizes people would be interested in.

Oh--prices would be around $8 to $10 shipped; I'd just like to cover costs here, since I've benefitted a lot from other trads. on this thread. And this will also help me feed my thrift habit without (fiscal) expense! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Ole Hickory

*shells for sacks!*

I have 2pr of shell codovans; Different sizes (don't ask, loong story). Will trade for 44r or 45r sack blazers, jackets, or suits.
Will sell but would rather trade.
I have no idea what they are worth- short version- one pr is mine and the hanovers I liberated from a well heeled relation.

10d allen edmonds bradley - new resoles. Black shell cordovan - actually uppers are in good shape.

11c hanover shell bluchers- look awsome however they are a little rough around the ankles where the calf trim is worn and one small ding around the smallest toe. Soles are good but heels will need to be replaced in 2-3 months.
Rich brown meets cigar.


----------



## cdcro

I noticed a Hardwick 2 button sack navy blazer yesterday in 62R. If anyone wants it , pm me and i'll go get it $5 plus shipping


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press (Berle made) Nantucket Reds
FF/Cuffed
35 Waist x 32 Inseam

Beautiful trousers and perfect for the upcoming Spring/Summer season. They go for over $90 on the website. This pair is only *$25 shipped*.


----------



## TradTeacher

Also to consider...

*Southwick Navy Blue Blazer*
*42R (Tagged Size)/Measurements: 23" Chest, 31.5" Length, 24.25" Sleeve*
*Canvassed (definitely half, but I believe it is full)*
*3 Button Darted/Brown Horn Buttons*

I've been wearing this blazer for about 4 years now. It was a hand-me-down from a friend. It was tailored here in Knoxville by M.S. McClellan (an Esquire Magazine Gold Standard Men's Store) and is truly a beautiful blazer. I have taken excellent care of it, but now that I have a new Brooks Brothers blazer, I no longer have a need for this one. This would make a great starter blazer for a younger member or for anyone looking to add another blazer into the rotation, particularly a Canvassed one. I'd let it go for *$35 shipped.*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Herringbone Tweed Jacket*
*Medium Brown Mix*
*3/2 Darted, Half Lined*
*Patch/Flap Pockets*
*Size 40R Tagged (see measurements)*
*NWT ($695, btw)*

This jacket is fantastic and is New With Tags. Measurements are: Sleeve--25.5"; Chest--22"; Length--31"; Shoulder--19". I've got $165 in the jacket, however I'd let it go for an even *$90 shipped*.

Please PM me for additional info and pics. Be sure to include an email address. Thanks.


----------



## jfkemd

*neck ties*

posted ties that I held on to, here are the others...
would hopefully like to unload the entire group for 25.

















thanks for looking


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Calling Duck!


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on the remaining items in this post:

Shoe Trees XL - $15 shipped
Brooks Brothers Silk/Wool Sport Coat 41R - $30 shipped
Brooks Brothers shirts 16.5 x 32/33 - $15 each or $25 for the pair shipped
I'm also accepting offers for the jackets in this post:

Hickey Freeman Boardroom Jacket 42R-L
Corbin Gentlemen's Jacket 42R-L
 Madras Jacket 44R


----------



## jfkemd

*tie spoken for...*



jfkemd said:


> posted ties that I held on to, here are the others...
> would hopefully like to unload the entire group for 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


pending funds.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I realize it's the wrong season but someone I know offered me a (to quote) "a deal" on gray herringbone tweed Hickey Freeman coat (as in winter coat).

It's a good condition 3/4 length, single breasted, three button notch lapel coat.

It was way too big for me (23.5-24" chest) and I'd imagine a long.

I passed, but I figured is anyone here had any sort of interest I could see if it's not too late and I could snag it for them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For your consideration, one (1) pair of Alden 666 tassel loafers in brown suede, size 11D. These are replacements sent directly from the Alden factory and they are first quality and perfect in every detail. I have worn them for a total of 15 minutes on carpet so they are in "as new" condition.

The price is USD$200 to my PayPal account, and I shall ship them anywhere in Canada or mainland United States via regular mail.

If anyone is interested, please respond by PM.

Thanks,
DD


----------



## TweedyDon

I have two light blue Brooks Brothers (non-iron) OCBD shirts for sale. Both are 16.5/36, and both are in excellent condition, fresh from professional laundering. 

I'm not looking to make any money on these, having benefitted a lot from the generosity of others on this thread, so they're $10 each shipped in CONUS. PM me if interested!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*CH Tassels, Florsheim Beef Rolls, AE Sanfords, Church's Suede Cap Toes, Bass Saddles*

These five pair of shoes will be going to eBay Tuesday evening unless they are of picked up here first.

First is a pair of Allen Edmonds Sanford burgundy brogued cap toe bluchers, size 10 1/2 E that I previously listed at $40. These are in very nice condition, still good wear in the soles, although the heel toplifts will need attention soon. Asking *$25* plus your choice of shipping. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

https://imageshack.us
https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aesan2ss1.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aesan3ms3.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE

Second is a pair of U.S. made Cole Haan dark tan kiltie tassel loafers, size 7.5 D. These are in excellent used condition with leather soles and combination heels. Asking *$35* plus shipping of your choice.

https://imageshack.us
https://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chkil2ru5.jpghttps://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chkil3wm7.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE

Next, a pair of lightly used Florsheim beef roll penny loafers, size 10 D. These have leather soles and no significant faults on the uppers, plenty of life left in both the soles and heels. Asking *$25* plus shipping of your choice.

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us CLICK TO ENLARGE

Next, a pair of hand made for Church's suede rust cap toes, size 7 M. These are a great looking pair of casual shoes, in very good shape and with rubber soles. Asking *$25* plus shipping of your choice. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

https://imageshack.us
https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chursue3fn1.jpghttps://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chursue2qn4.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE

Finally, a pair of Bass cream and navy saddle shoes, size 12 D. These have red rubber soles with plenty of wear left. There are a few light scuffs, but nothing major. Asking *$25* plus shipping of your choice.

https://imageshack.us

PM questions or interest.


----------



## gtguyzach

So I'm in the process of changing jobs, moving, and spring cleaning and I thought I'd clear out some sports coats that don't get much wear or are too small/large for me. Each one is a three button sack and was purchased at a thrift store or on this forum.

I'm just trying to clear out here so I'm only looking for *$25 each shipped*.

Southwick gray/black tweed check

Sleeves (shoulder to cuff): 24.5"
length: 31"
shoulders: 17.25"
chest: 20"

Second image is much more representative of the color, I think the flash made the blue highlights stand out more. This is a nice coat, originally purchased from Alan C. I'd call it a little more lightweight tweed.

Majer Camel Hair - missing the top button on the front

sleeves: 24"
length: 32"
shoulders: 18"
chest: 21.75"

this one is very soft with a very natural shoulder too, I've worn it maybe once, just didn't really fit with my wardrobe and was too full on me. I think the sleeves can be let out some if necessary.

H. Stockton (classic Atlanta men's store) brown tweed

sleeves: 24.5"
length: 30"
shoulders: 17"
chest: 20"

this one is a little more worn than the other two and has a rougher texture but is a thick tweed and I rather like the little rougher character of it.

If you're interested or have any questions, please shoot me a PM. I'd just like to send these jackets to a good home. I think they're a bargain at $25 shipped each.

Thanks!


----------



## PennGlock

tonylumpkin said:


> These four pair of shoes will be going to eBay Tuesday evening unless they are of picked up here first.
> 
> First is a pair of Allen Edmonds Sanford burgundy brogued cap toe bluchers, size 10 1/2 E that I previously listed at $40. These are in very nice condition, still good wear in the soles, although the heel toplifts will need attention soon. Asking *$25* plus your choice of shipping.
> 
> .


Ill take these. Let me know your paypal info.


----------



## Georgia

Doctor Damage said:


> For your consideration, one (1) pair of Alden 666 tassel loafers in brown suede, size 11D.





tonylumpkin said:


> Finally, a pair of Bass cream and navy saddle shoes, size 12 D. These have red rubber soles with plenty of wear left. There are a few light scuffs, but nothing major. Asking *$25* plus shipping of your choice.


Darn my small feet...somebody needs to hop on these


----------



## AlanC

I have two remaining NWT Rugby ties in the SALES forum thread. Prices dropped on both.



AlanC said:


> I have listed the Rugby ties along with some plain front RL Polo cords (made in Italy) in the SALES forum. New and much better pictures there.


----------



## TweedyDon

Georgia said:


> Darn my small feet...somebody needs to hop on these


So to speak....!


----------



## gtguyzach

Ariat Ropers Size 10D
Great condition, only worn five to ten times.

*$60 Shipped*, I'll even throw in the boot pull (currently inside the left boot).

PM if you're interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Filson safari cloth shirt*

I used this shirt perhaps once, a long time ago (a rather long time ago, judging by its size!) and so it's time for it to go to a new home. It's a Filson safari cloth short-sleeve shirt, style 054, in olive, size 44. It's in excellent condition, although a bit dusty from my closet. It retails for $92.50 plus shipping; I'll be happy to send it to you for $25, shipped in CONUS. :icon_smile:

Please PM me if interested!

*SHIRT CLAIMED!*


----------



## Scoundrel

Jacket: 38L, pants: 32, shirt: 15.5, shoe sz.: 10.5

I have two barely worn RLPL American alligator belts: the middle hole of one belt will fit a 32 and the middle hole of the other belt will fit a 34.

I am looking for pink or yellow socks, black silk socks, gray wool socks, orange bow ties, any colored cravats, preferably purple, red, yellow or orange, white shirts, candy striped shirts, a black and white POW check jacket, money clips or tan shoes.


----------



## JohnMS

*J. Crew Pointer Stripe Tie (hunter green)*

*Tie is sold pending payment.*

I received this tie, item 90655 from the J. Crew catalog, but it just isn't a color that I wanted. The tie is 3.25 inches wide and regular length. Tags are still on the tie and is not worn.

Tie tag states tie was made in the USA of English silk.

*Asking $15 shipped in the continental USA. PayPal only, and only to a PayPal confirmed address.*

PM me with any questions.

https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crew1akg5.jpg
https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crew1bi8.jpg
https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crew2uq8.jpg


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks Brothers OCBD White 16-32*

I keep thinning my shirts down so that I only have the size that actually fits me. I found a smaller size this time, size 16-32 in a BB OCBD in white. Great condition, only worn a few times. I apologize for a picture of the shirt not ironed, but here it is:









https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbwhite1ol6.jpg

*Asking $25 shipped to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only and only to a PP confirmed USA address.*

If you have any questions or need me to post additional pictures, please let me know via PM.


----------



## Patrick06790

Guys -

I have several jackets I wish to move. I offer brief descriptions at this time, and if you are interested we can continue discussion by PM.

I really need to make some room, so these will all be eminently affordable.

They are all in the 42R range, though a couple are longs, I think.

1. Norman Hilton glen plaid, 2b, darted

2. Donegal tweed, heavy 3B sack, long

3. Huntington navy suit, sack. Trousers are 36 x 27 with no room left for length. 

4. BB houndstooth, 2B darted.

5. LE houndstooth, 2B darted.

I have more, but that's enough to get started with.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> *Polo Ralph Lauren Herringbone Tweed Jacket*
> *Medium Brown Mix*
> *3/2 Darted, Half Lined*
> *Patch/Flap Pockets*
> *Size 40R Tagged (see measurements)*
> *NWT ($695, btw)*
> 
> This jacket is fantastic and is New With Tags. Measurements are: Sleeve--25.5"; Chest--22"; Length--31"; Shoulder--19". I've got $165 in the jacket, however I'd let it go for an even *$100 shipped*.


PRL Jacket is now *SOLD* pending payment.

Southwick Canvassed Blazer and Press Reds still available.


----------



## svb

If anyone has any Vineyard Vines ties they're looking to get rid of, I could be interested depending on the color/pattern.


----------



## JohnMS

*Robert Talbott Gingham Check Shirt 16.5-32 Blue*

SOLD....


----------



## JohnMS

*Sebago Beefroll Penny Loafers Burgundy Size 8E Made in Maine*

Note: Shoes do *NOT* come with shoe trees.

I have a pair of shoes in size 8E. These shoes fit me fine, but because of the instep I cannot wear them with my custom orthotics so off they go. These are Sebago penny loafers in color burgundy.  Shoes made in USA. Clean inside and out.

*Asking $35 shipped to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only to a confirmed USA address.*

Please PM me with any questions.


----------



## zarathustra

Some one jump on these shirts. I purchased several others from him -- they looked brand new.



JohnMS said:


> I purchased a lot of shirts in the wrong size. This one is by Robert Talbott. Size is 16.5-32. Nothing is wrong with the shirt, the sleeves are just too short for me. Shirt is a blue gingham check, split and mitered yoke. 100% cotton. Fabric is more of a broadcloth. I am the original owner of this shirt, purchased new, worn about 5 times.
> 
> Collar points are just barely over 3 1/2 inches.
> 
> *Asking $30 shipped. Payment via PayPal only and only to a confirmed USA address.*
> 
> As always, please PM me with any questions.


----------



## wnh

*Ties, ties, ties*

Cleaning out the tie closet. If you're interested in more than one tie, we'll work something out. PM if interested.



















Left to right:
*1.* Lands' End repp, long. Handsewn in USA. 64" long, 3.75" wide. *Sold!*
*2.* Lands' End repp, long. Handsewn in USA. 63" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*
*3.* Lands' End woven dots, pink w/ light blue, long. Handsewn in USA. 64.5" long, 3.75" wide. *$15 shipped*.



















*4.* Robert Talbott for Ed V's (local men's store). Handsewn. 55.5" long, 3.5" wide. *$12 shipped*.
*5.* Brooks Brothers Makers silk plaid. Made in USA. 59" long, 3.75" wide. *$15 shipped*.
*6.* Rivetz of Boston printed medallion. Hand block printed in England. 64" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*



















*7.* Jacobs Roberts (for Town & County -- local men's store). "Exclusive three thread all silk repp." 55.5" long, 3" wide. *Sold!*
*8.* Jos. A. Bank Executive Collection silk repp. Handsewn in USA. 57" long, 3.75" wide. *Sold!*
*9.* Jos. A. Bank Premier Collection paisley. Hand printed in Italy, handsewn in USA. 59" long, 3.5" wide. *$12 shipped*.



















*10.* Leonardo Strelli by Tie Rack printed silk. Made in Italy. 57" long, 3.5" wide. *$8 shipped*.
*11.* Izod silk with satin stripes. 57" long, 4" wide. *$8 shipped*.
*12.* Bass silk w/ shields. Hand made. 57.5" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*



















*13.* Renleigh brown w/ embroidered ducks. Polyester (or some such). 53.5" long, 2.75" wide. *Sold!*
*14.* MacDonald wool tartan. Made in Scotland. 55.5" long, 3.75" wide. *Sold!*
*15.* Stafford silk repp. Made in USA. 59" long, 4" wide. *Sold!*

Also, a few things I've still got lying around.

Lands' End blue/white candy stripe, pinpoint or broadcloth (not sure) button down. Size 15.5x33. *$12 shipped*.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010121hv8.jpg

The Moors shetland cardigan sweater vest w/ leather buttons. Made in USA of yarn spun in Scotland. Size XL, 23.23" under the arms, 16.25" across the shoulders. *$25 shipped*.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010130sv7.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010133dr4.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010134pd5.jpg

Ralph Lauren Blake cotton plaid short-sleeved sport shirt, size Medium. Actual color is lighter than the pictures indicate. *$15 shipped*.

https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010088av2.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010091or6.jpg


----------



## markdc

*Chino Pinstriped Sport Coat from Structure, 40R*

Nice black chino jacket with light pinstripes. Two-button. I realize that the darts don't make this trad, per se, but I think it's a jacket that some people here may still like. Thanks for looking!



















Chest (armpit seam to armpit seam): 22.5 inches
Shoulders (across the back): 18.75 inches
Sleeve: 25.5 inches
Bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 3.5 inches

The contrast piping on the inside is a very light blue.

$50 CONUS. Reasonable offers welcome. Thanks for looking!


----------



## markdc

*Polo Ralph Lauren Chino Shorts - Size 30*

Tan/Brown chino shorts from Ralph Lauren.
Waist size actually measures 30 inches.
Inseam: 8 5/8 inches










$25 CONUS. Reasonable offers welcome. Thanks for looking!


----------



## JohnMS

*Interest Check: AE Longwing Shell Cordovan #8 Size 8.5 E*

I came across a pair of Allen Edmonds shell cordovan shoes in my size, 8.5 E, in color #8. These are similar to the MacNeil, but built on the #8 last. I haven't decided yet if these fit me well enough to keep them so I thought I'd see if there is any interest on the forum should I decide not to keep them. I wear orthotics and have trouble in the toe box with a lot of shoes.
Here are some photos:


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I have two light blue Brooks Brothers (non-iron) OCBD shirts for sale. Both are 16.5/36, and both are in excellent condition, fresh from professional laundering.
> 
> I'm not looking to make any money on these, having benefitted a lot from the generosity of others on this thread, so they're $10 each shipped in CONUS. PM me if interested!


*SHIRTS CLAIMED!*


----------



## TweedyDon

I have a light blue Nautica button-down shirt that I don't wear much, and would like to pass on. It's size 17.5/34-35, and in very good condition, although rather rumpled at the moment as it's been folded rather than hung.

It's also rather interesting, in that it has small tabs under the straight collars to attach them to the body of the shirt, rather than the more usual button holes in the collars themselves. Other than this, it looks very much like a BB OCBD!

I'm asking *$12 shipped in CONUS*--PM if interested!


----------



## swb120

swb120 said:


> *BB 44R blazer - PRICE REDUCED TO $35 shipped CONUS*.


This blazer is now sold.


----------



## gtguyzach

More spring cleaning!

Olive Bills M1 Khakis Size 31x~29 - *Free to good home*

These were from Familyman and were sent to me for only the cost of shipping. I've gotten some good wear out of them but the cuffs are getting a little frayed and they've always been just slightly short on me. They fit more like a 32 waist. I'll pass these along to whoever wants to pick up the shipping cost (say $8?).

Charleston Twills Seersucker Shorts Size 32 *$12 shipped*
pleated

These are on the longer side, about a 10" inseam. I bought them new off eBay but was never happy with the longer length. They have just been sitting in my closet since they arrived and I tried them on.

Joseph and Feiss Seersucker Suit 2B darted, pleated, w/o cuffs 
100% cotton
*$30 shipped*

arms: 24.25"
shoulder: 18.75"
length: 31.5"
chest: 21"
waist (pants):36"
inseam: 32"

This was purchased back in the pre-AAAC days when I was looking for a cheap seersucker suit for an Easter event or a wedding, I can't remember. I wore it probably three or four times, never really fit me well.

The boots, tweed jackets, and camel hair jacket are all still available (see several posts up). Please take this stuff off my hands before it just goes to the goodwill!


----------



## playdohh22

JohnMS said:


> I came across a pair of Allen Edmonds shell cordovan shoes in my size, 8.5 E, in color #8. These are similar to the MacNeil, but built on the #8 last. I haven't decided yet if these fit me well enough to keep them so I thought I'd see if there is any interest on the forum should I decide not to keep them. I wear orthotics and have trouble in the toe box with a lot of shoes.
> Here are some photos:


What is your asking price ?


----------



## markdc

markdc said:


> Tan/Brown chino shorts from Ralph Lauren.
> Waist size actually measures 30 inches.
> Inseam: 8 5/8 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25 CONUS. Reasonable offers welcome. Thanks for looking!


Going, going, gone!

Pinstripe sportcoat still available here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=746759#post746759


----------



## thebot

Would the coat fit a 42L?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I realize it's the wrong season but someone I know offered me a (to quote) "a deal" on gray herringbone tweed Hickey Freeman coat (as in winter coat).
> 
> It's a good condition 3/4 length, single breasted, three button notch lapel coat.
> 
> It was way too big for me (23.5-24" chest) and I'd imagine a long.
> 
> I passed, but I figured is anyone here had any sort of interest I could see if it's not too late and I could snag it for them.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm not sure but I think I'd be a bit big.

I'll gladly check for you, though I fear it's probably been sold/donated by now.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I have a light blue Nautica button-down shirt that I don't wear much, and would like to pass on. It's size 17.5/34-35, and in very good condition, although rather rumpled at the moment as it's been folded rather than hung.
> 
> It's also rather interesting, in that it has small tabs under the straight collars to attach them to the body of the shirt, rather than the more usual button holes in the collars themselves. Other than this, it looks very much like a BB OCBD!
> 
> I'm asking *$12 shipped in CONUS*--PM if interested!


*How about $8 shipped?* :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment.

Trafalgar braces, burgundy with burgundy tabs--a very versatile pair. The brass adjustors are stamped 'Made in England'; the adjustors are slightly tarnished but a bit of Brasso would knock if off, or simply enjoy the patina. I'm selling these because I've ended up with two nearly identical pairs.

These retail for $40+, yours for $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal.

https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012687kq3.jpg


----------



## JohnMS

*AE Shells moved to the Sales Forum*

Shells moved to Sales forum

Talbott gingham shirt SOLD


----------



## brozek

*Almost-free Ralph Lauren polos*

I'm trying to cull my collection of polos to only the ones that fit me really, really well, and these two Ralph Lauren polos are just a little too short for me (but that's at 6'2" with a long torso, so they won't be too short for most folks). I'm not looking to make anything on them - just the cost of going the the post office and shipping them, really. So I'd like $7 for one or $10 for both. The lighter-colored top one is an older model and made in the USA, while the slightly darker bottom one has the more recent Polo tag. They're both size medium, and measure 21" across the chest and 27" in length. PM for my paypal address and I can get them out asap!


----------



## a4audi08

Ok guys, first time. I have shirts, ties, and slacks.

Lands End 16.5 x 34, 100% cotton. This one is is lighter than a dress shirt. $12 shipped ConUSA.


----------



## a4audi08

*more*

BB dress shirt, woven in Italy, 16x34, straight collar. $20.00 shipped ConUSA









JosABank button down 16.5x33, blue/white vert stripe 100% cotton. This is like new. $17 shipped









Lands End Size L/Tall (probably 16.5x34/35), 70/30 cotton/poly blend. $10 shipped. 









LL Bean Med (15/.5 by 32/33) 100% cotton, seersucker like material, $12 shipped. 









Corbin Slacks, wool, pleated no cuffs. Lost my tape measure and will update when I find but i believe these are 34X33, with 3" in the waist and hem to let out. $20.00 shipped









JosABank, wool, pleated/cuffed, gray with brown windowpane pattern, 36x34 $17 shipped









closer view of JAB pattern


----------



## a4audi08

Ties. $7 shipped each

_*POLO TIES ARE GONE!! LUCIANO BARBERA GONE!!*_


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> For your consideration, one (1) pair of Alden 666 tassel loafers in brown suede, size 11D. These are replacements sent directly from the Alden factory and they are first quality and perfect in every detail. I have worn them for a total of 15 minutes on carpet so they are in "as new" condition.
> 
> The price is USD$200 to my PayPal account, and I shall ship them anywhere in Canada or mainland United States via regular mail.
> 
> If anyone is interested, please respond by PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> DD


These are still available. I know the price is a bit steep, but I'd consider US$150 as well. I simply need to recover some of the full retail price I paid for them. To reiterate, they are brand-new 'firsts', not 'seconds'. Flawless.

DD


----------



## Duck

Doctor Damage said:


> These are still available. I know the price is a bit steep, but I'd consider US$150 as well. I simply need to recover some of the full retail price I paid for them. To reiterate, they are brand-new 'firsts', not 'seconds'. Flawless.
> 
> DD


Someone needs to get these wonderful shoes from DD. If they were one size smaller it wouldn't be a problem, I would have already bought them.


----------



## brozek

*Brooks 3/2 navy blazer 45R*

***SOLD - Thanks!!**

*The polo shirts are sold, but I thought there might be some interest here for this blazer before it goes on ebay. It's a Brooks Brothers Makers navy blazer with antiqued brass buttons, made in the USA. Size 45R, 100% wool, slightly darted, 3-roll-2, dual rear vents, and fully lined. The date stamp is September '02, but it's in fantastic condition. Measurements are 48" chest, 32" length (excluding collar), 24.5" sleeve, and 20" shoulder.

(click for larger photos)
https://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes005hd6.jpghttps://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes006lw9.jpghttps://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes007yo0.jpghttps://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes008kj5.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Very nice jacket, brozek. I little big for me, but someone will be very happy...


----------



## TweedyDon

I have a pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers to pass on, marked size 40/32. (I never wore these as they were too big in the waist even before my weight loss, and too short in the leg. Maybe I thought I would get fatter and shrink when I bought them...?) The front pockets are reinforced with an inch or so of brown suede at the top; this shows as "edging" to the pockets from the front, which is actually rather attractive. Perfect when paired with a brown Harris tweed!

These are in very good to excellent condition (no marks at all on the pocket suede, for example), although they could do with being dry-cleaned and pressed as they've been hanging in my closet for a while.

Let's say *$17 shipped in CONUS*, but I'm open to offers! :icon_smile: My main aims are just to free up wardrobe space while finding things good homes!

*Please PM me if interested*.

PS: Since I don't have a photo. of these *I'd be very happy to send them off on approval*, *with payment only expected once you receive them and like them*--otherwise, please feel free to send 'em back!


----------



## a4audi08

Shoes shoes shoes!

AE Manchester, Size 10AA, beautiful condition. $65 Shipped or best offer. 

























Florsheim Imperial, Size 9A. More pics available, very good condition. $35shipped or best offer.


----------



## wacolo

_*PAYPAL Please. Thank you!*_
NOS AE McNeil 10.5B $65 shipped CONUS. No box, but I will thow in a pair of wood shoe trees.

https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=4222008050bd2.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=4222008051yx5.jpg
Alden 660 Black 11D $45 Shipped Conus

https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate234su2.jpghttps://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate235nm9.jpghttps://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desperate239ul8.jpg
Ties $8 each or $55 for all shipped CONUS. None are brand new but all are in fine shape.
Left to right 
Boston Trader- Pink & Blue 3.5"
Clay Pool for Kaufmans- Cotton Madras 2.5"
Tango- 56/44 Linen Cotton Funky Paisley 4"
Cable Car Clothiers- Gotta be Wool Navy & Gold 3"
Polo BL- Thick & Fuzzy Wool 3.75"
Floral Bowtie- Silk No Name 1.5"
Bert Pulitzer Horse Bowtie 2.5"
Lands End- 50/50 Wool Mohair Brown 57x2.5
Lands End- 50/50 Wool Mohair Green 57x2.5
Talbott BOC- HEAVY Italian Madder Great tie! 56x3.5


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Spring cleaning, and time for a severe closet audit...

G.H.Bass & Co. OCBD 
*16.5 34/35*
full cut 24.5" chest
Labeled "Medium"

$12 shipped

I learned a valuable lesson about trying stuff on before buying after purchasing this shirt.
The collar measures 16.75" from mid-button to mid-button hole, I assume that's about a 16.5" neck.

The flash makes it look bright, but It's the standard blue OCBD color.
I'd say the quality is comparable to a regular LE OCBD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop to $14 shipped in CONUS, OBO! :icon_smile:*



TweedyDon said:


> I have a pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers to pass on, marked size 40/32. (I never wore these as they were too big in the waist even before my weight loss, and too short in the leg. Maybe I thought I would get fatter and shrink when I bought them...?) The front pockets are reinforced with an inch or so of brown suede at the top; this shows as "edging" to the pockets from the front, which is actually rather attractive. Perfect when paired with a brown Harris tweed!
> 
> These are in very good to excellent condition (no marks at all on the pocket suede, for example), although they could do with being dry-cleaned and pressed as they've been hanging in my closet for a while.
> 
> Let's say *$17 shipped in CONUS*, but I'm open to offers! :icon_smile: My main aims are just to free up wardrobe space while finding things good homes!
> 
> *Please PM me if interested*.
> 
> PS: Since I don't have a photo. of these *I'd be very happy to send them off on approval*, *with payment only expected once you receive them and like them*--otherwise, please feel free to send 'em back!


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT J. Press Long Sleeve Madras Shirts--New Old Stock, Medium*

These are the old style madras shirts. Made in India. Very authentic. At least 5-10 years old, but new old stock with tags. They're also long sleeve, which is very hard to find these days. Three available:

1. Blackwatch Plaid 
2. Navy/Burgundy/White Plaid
3. Navy/Burgundy/Olive Plaid

Asking $65 each shipped in CONUS. I should have pics up within a few days but wanted to list them now. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop to $8 OBO, shipped in CONUS!* :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I have a light blue Nautica button-down shirt that I don't wear much, and would like to pass on. It's size 17.5/34-35, and in very good condition, although rather rumpled at the moment as it's been folded rather than hung.
> 
> It's also rather interesting, in that it has small tabs under the straight collars to attach them to the body of the shirt, rather than the more usual button holes in the collars themselves. Other than this, it looks very much like a BB OCBD!
> 
> I'm asking *$12 shipped in CONUS*--PM if interested!


----------



## wacolo

Talbott BOC Tie sold.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *NWT J. Press Long Sleeve Madras Shirts--New Old Stock, Medium*
> 
> These are the old style madras shirts. Made in India. Very authentic. At least 5-10 years old, but new old stock with tags. They're also long sleeve, which is very hard to find these days. Three available:
> 
> 1. Blackwatch Plaid
> 2. Navy/Burgundy/White Plaid
> 3. Navy/Burgundy/Olive Plaid
> 
> Asking $65 each shipped in CONUS. I should have pics up within a few days but wanted to list them now. Get 'em while they're hot.


#2 is now sold. the others remain.


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD * Brand spandy new BB non-iron bd, 16 1/2 - 35, $30 shipped CONUS. Send PM. *SOLD*


----------



## Valhson

I have a couple things I am going to be selling. Unfortunately the camera isn't doing all that great at the moment. (time for a new one :icon_smile_big

First up, I have a BB Sack blazer in 41L, That is correct folks, 41L...

The first pic has some white spots on it. It is only dust and part of said camera.


















looking for $30 shipped.

Second up and I don't have a picture yet but will get it soon. Is an orphaned seersucker jacket in 44S. It is a 'Tom Tailor' and has darts... and ummm... yes there is paddin' in the shoulders. This one I am looking for say... $30 shipped. I would also be willing to barter for it, say a couple interesting watch straps in 18mm?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pants claimed, subject to them working out!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have a pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers to pass on, marked size 40/32. (I never wore these as they were too big in the waist even before my weight loss, and too short in the leg. Maybe I thought I would get fatter and shrink when I bought them...?) The front pockets are reinforced with an inch or so of brown suede at the top; this shows as "edging" to the pockets from the front, which is actually rather attractive. Perfect when paired with a brown Harris tweed!
> 
> These are in very good to excellent condition (no marks at all on the pocket suede, for example), although they could do with being dry-cleaned and pressed as they've been hanging in my closet for a while.
> 
> Let's say *$17 shipped in CONUS*, but I'm open to offers! :icon_smile: My main aims are just to free up wardrobe space while finding things good homes!
> 
> *Please PM me if interested*.
> 
> PS: Since I don't have a photo. of these *I'd be very happy to send them off on approval*, *with payment only expected once you receive them and like them*--otherwise, please feel free to send 'em back!


----------



## wnh

Ties #3, 4, 5, 9, 10, and 11 still available, as well as the shirts and vest.



wnh said:


> Cleaning out the tie closet. If you're interested in more than one tie, we'll work something out. PM if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> *1.* Lands' End repp, long. Handsewn in USA. 64" long, 3.75" wide. *Sold!*
> *2.* Lands' End repp, long. Handsewn in USA. 63" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*
> *3.* Lands' End woven dots, pink w/ light blue, long. Handsewn in USA. 64.5" long, 3.75" wide. *$15 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.* Robert Talbott for Ed V's (local men's store). Handsewn. 55.5" long, 3.5" wide. *$12 shipped*.
> *5.* Brooks Brothers Makers silk plaid. Made in USA. 59" long, 3.75" wide. *$15 shipped*.
> *6.* Rivetz of Boston printed medallion. Hand block printed in England. 64" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7.* Jacobs Roberts (for Town & County -- local men's store). "Exclusive three thread all silk repp." 55.5" long, 3" wide. *Sold!*
> *8.* Jos. A. Bank Executive Collection silk repp. Handsewn in USA. 57" long, 3.75" wide. *Sold!*
> *9.* Jos. A. Bank Premier Collection paisley. Hand printed in Italy, handsewn in USA. 59" long, 3.5" wide. *$12 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.* Leonardo Strelli by Tie Rack printed silk. Made in Italy. 57" long, 3.5" wide. *$8 shipped*.
> *11.* Izod silk with satin stripes. 57" long, 4" wide. *$8 shipped*.
> *12.* Bass silk w/ shields. Hand made. 57.5" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*
> 
> Also, a few things I've still got lying around.
> 
> Lands' End blue/white candy stripe, pinpoint or broadcloth (not sure) button down. Size 15.5x33. *$12 shipped*.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010121hv8.jpg
> 
> The Moors shetland cardigan sweater vest w/ leather buttons. Made in USA of yarn spun in Scotland. Size XL, 23.23" under the arms, 16.25" across the shoulders. *$25 shipped*.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010130sv7.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010133dr4.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010134pd5.jpg
> 
> Ralph Lauren Blake cotton plaid short-sleeved sport shirt, size Medium. Actual color is lighter than the pictures indicate. *$15 shipped*.
> 
> https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010088av2.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010091or6.jpg


----------



## gtguyzach

Bills are gone but the seersucker is still available. Get it before the summer heat sets in!



gtguyzach said:


> More spring cleaning!
> 
> Olive Bills M1 Khakis Size 31x~29 - *Gone!*
> 
> Charleston Twills Seersucker Shorts Size 32 *$12 shipped*
> pleated
> 
> These are on the longer side, about a 10" inseam. I bought them new off eBay but was never happy with the longer length. They have just been sitting in my closet since they arrived and I tried them on.
> 
> Joseph and Feiss Seersucker Suit 2B darted, pleated, w/o cuffs
> 100% cotton Marked *Size 42R*
> *$30 shipped*
> 
> arms: 24.25"
> shoulder: 18.75"
> length: 31.5"
> chest: 21"
> waist (pants):36"
> inseam: 32"
> 
> This was purchased back in the pre-AAAC days when I was looking for a cheap seersucker suit for an Easter event or a wedding, I can't remember. I wore it probably three or four times, never really fit me well.
> 
> The boots, tweed jackets, and camel hair jacket are all still available (see several posts up). Please take this stuff off my hands before it just goes to the goodwill!


----------



## gtguyzach

H. Stockton coat sold. The rest still available.



gtguyzach said:


> So I'm in the process of changing jobs, moving, and spring cleaning and I thought I'd clear out some sports coats that don't get much wear or are too small/large for me. Each one is a three button sack and was purchased at a thrift store or on this forum.
> 
> I'm just trying to clear out here so I'm only looking for *$25 each shipped*.
> 
> Southwick gray/black tweed check
> 
> Sleeves (shoulder to cuff): 24.5"
> length: 31"
> shoulders: 17.25"
> chest: 20"
> 
> Second image is much more representative of the color, I think the flash made the blue highlights stand out more. This is a nice coat, originally purchased from Alan C. I'd call it a little more lightweight tweed.
> 
> Majer Camel Hair - missing the top button on the front
> 
> sleeves: 24"
> length: 32"
> shoulders: 18"
> chest: 21.75"
> 
> this one is very soft with a very natural shoulder too, I've worn it maybe once, just didn't really fit with my wardrobe and was too full on me. I think the sleeves can be let out some if necessary.
> 
> If you're interested or have any questions, please shoot me a PM. I'd just like to send these jackets to a good home. I think they're a bargain at $25 shipped each.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## a4audi08

*UPDATED*



a4audi08 said:


> BB dress shirt, woven in Italy, 16x34, straight collar. *$15.00 shipped ConUSA PRICE REDUCED!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosABank button down 16.5x33, blue/white vert stripe 100% cotton. This is like new. *$12 shipped PRICE REDUCED!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Size L/Tall (probably 16.5x34/35), 70/30 cotton/poly blend. $10 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Med (15/.5 by 32/33) 100% cotton, seersucker like material, $12 shipped. *SOLD!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin Slacks, wool, pleated no cuffs. Lost my tape measure and will update when I find but i believe these are 34X33, with 3" in the waist and hem to let out. *SALE PENDING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosABank, wool, pleated/cuffed, gray with brown windowpane pattern, 36x34 *$12 shipped - PRICE REDUCED!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closer view of JAB pattern


PRICES LOWERED


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Orvis Shirts Medium/Trafalgar Braces*

Here are three beautiful Orvis long sleeved shirts, sized medium. The two at the bottom and top are are heavy 100% cotton twill. The middle shirt is a lightweight 100% cotton, much like a madras (may actually be). I'm asking $20 a piece shipped CONUS or $45 for all three. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=257&i=orvisfi2.jpg
https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2wd9.jpghttps://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3dr5.jpghttps://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4vu5.jpg

I also have two pair of Trafalgar braces. One is a black weave and the other is a silk navy and maroon paisley. Asking $17.50 each shipped CONUS or $30 for both.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=264&i=trapairyk9.jpg
https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trepaisfr2.jpghttps://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tralabjm9.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Could the buyer of these please PM me again--I deleted your address by mistake! THANKS, and apologies!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have a pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers to pass on, marked size 40/32. (I never wore these as they were too big in the waist even before my weight loss, and too short in the leg. Maybe I thought I would get fatter and shrink when I bought them...?) The front pockets are reinforced with an inch or so of brown suede at the top; this shows as "edging" to the pockets from the front, which is actually rather attractive. Perfect when paired with a brown Harris tweed!
> 
> These are in very good to excellent condition (no marks at all on the pocket suede, for example), although they could do with being dry-cleaned and pressed as they've been hanging in my closet for a while.
> 
> Let's say *$17 shipped in CONUS*, but I'm open to offers! :icon_smile: My main aims are just to free up wardrobe space while finding things good homes!
> 
> *Please PM me if interested*.
> 
> PS: Since I don't have a photo. of these *I'd be very happy to send them off on approval*, *with payment only expected once you receive them and like them*--otherwise, please feel free to send 'em back!


----------



## gtguyzach

Price drop on the boots and I've add a shirt for an OCBD for sale.

Mint green LE Hyde Park OCBD 15-34 *$15 shipped*

Purchased new and worn a few times. I'm just pruning down my shirt collection to the ones that really fit and this is half a size too small in the neck.



gtguyzach said:


> Ariat Ropers Size 10D
> Great condition, only worn five to ten times.
> 
> *$50 Shipped*, I'll even throw in the boot pull (currently inside the left boot).
> 
> PM if you're interested.


----------



## spinlps

*NOS J&M Saddles*

St. Louis Traddies, Ivy's, etc... These appear to be NOS Shell Cordovan burgandy / black Aristocraft saddles. $30 at the NCJW shop on Olive and 170. Size was 9 or 9.5. Scratch on right toe area that a bit of polish & brushing should take care of. Good luck...

They also had a pair of NOS black tassel J&M Handgrades (I think): Made in USA, markings as outlined on SF, no box or bags though.


----------



## JohnMS

I say buy the saddles and put them up for sale here.


----------



## DavidW

*AE Saratogas*

I hate to see these lovely shoes too large for me and going to waste.
Allen Edmonds Saratogas Burgunday calf, size 7C but run rather large and fit like a 7 1/2 D. Uppers and insides are in Excellent condition. Soles have appproximately 50% wear. Wear them for a year or so and have them recrafted, and these will be new. $25 shipped conus. Price reduced to $21, shipped CONUS.


----------



## Georgia

For your consideration:

1. *Ties. * All of the ties are in next to new condition, or new with tags. 
*Group One:*

a. Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Tie. *$12 shipped CONUS*
b. Gianni Versace Yellow Silk Tie. *$12 shipped CONUS*
https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2159tb9.jpg

Group Two:

d. Ole Miss Emblematic tie (Hotty Toddy!!) *$10 shipped CONUS*
e. Robert Talbott silk tie. *SOLD*
f. Paul Stuart gray silk tie. *$12 shipped CONUS
*https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2205sh0.jpg

2. *Bill's Khakis M1BFs - size 36 x 33*. Khaki twills. Flat front, not cuffed, and a button fly (VERY rare). Excellent condition.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2077aw8.jpghttps://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2079rx4.jpg

3. *Ralph Lauren Nantucket Red Chinos.* I bought these, had them hemmed, and never wore them. Pleated front, uncuffed, size 34 x 30.
*Asking $12 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2063is2.jpg

4. *2 Brooks Brothers Oxford Shirts.* The first one is a thick oxford blue OCBD, size 15.5 x 32/33. The second is a white point collar with snap, size 15.5 x 33. 
*Asking $15 each or $25 for the pair
*
Details:
https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2210gw6.jpghttps://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2211tp9.jpg

5. *Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker Shirt. *Green and cream. Size Large. *
SOLD
*
Details:
https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2213pc8.jpg

6. *Brooks Brothers Wool Sportcoat.* Fully lined, size 43R. Perfect shape.
The measurements are:
Chest: 46"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 31.5"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219hp5.jpghttps://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2220if1.jpg

...and some older stuff:

1. *Rochester** Shoe Trees.* These are made by Rochester, and are a size XL. Older, but still 100% functional. *SOLD*
https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2184ip7.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts.* Both are size 16.5 x 32/33. The first is white with red window-pane, and the second is a non-iron, blue banker stripe. Perfect shape.
*$15 each or $25 for the pair shipped CONUS
*https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2199fw3.jpghttps://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2200mi6.jpg

3. *Classic Plaid Madras Jacket. *Size ~44R. Crimson with white/hunter green/navy plaid design. Fully lined, soft shoulders. Perfect shape.
The measurements are:
Chest: 46"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 31"
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2130ic5.jpghttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2132fc8.jpg

If you want more than one item, I'm happy to cut you a deal. Please PM if interested...


----------



## a4audi08

the orvis shirt, especially the one in the middle, is beautiful.


----------



## jpeirpont

wnh said:


> Ties #3, 4, 5, 9, 10, and 11 still available, as well as the shirts and vest.


Do you still have the cardigan?


----------



## PennGlock

Georgia said:


> 2. Bill's Khakis M1BFs - size 36 x 33. Khaki twills. Flat front, not cuffed, and a button fly (VERY rare). Excellent condition.
> Asking $25 shipped CONUS


I'll take these, Georgia.


----------



## brozek

*9M Sperry Topsiders*

I have a new-with-tag pair of Sperry Topsiders (Authentic Originals in Classic Brown, which retail for $69), size 9M. If anyone here needs a pair before summer hits full-stride, I'll take $40 shipped for them. PM for my paypal address and I can get them in the mail bright and early in the morning!

(click for large photos)
https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=topsiders002hp0.jpg

https://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=topsiders003bw8.jpg

Also, in the spirit of the almost-free Ralph Lauren polos I sold a few days ago, I'm letting an identical pair of light blue Land's End OCBDs go for almost the cost of shipping. They're tagged 16x35 Trim Fit, but the measurements are 33" sleeve, 22.5" chest, 20" waist, and 30" length. They're long-sleeve and 100% cotton, but perfect with rolled-up sleeves with reds or khakis this summer. Or, if you wear a 9M, perfect with a pair of Sperry Topsider AOs in classic brown. I'll take $7 each or $12 for both.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Tattesall Soldold*

The bottom shirt (Tattersall) *SOLD*

The two remaining shirts both for $30 or, $20 each.



tonylumpkin said:


> Here are three beautiful Orvis long sleeved shirts, sized medium. The two at the bottom and top are are heavy 100% cotton twill. The middle shirt is a lightweight 100% cotton, much like a madras (may actually be). I'm asking $20 a piece shipped CONUS or $45 for all three. PM questions or interest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=257&i=orvisfi2.jpg
> https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2wd9.jpghttps://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3dr5.jpghttps://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4vu5.jpg
> 
> I also have two pair of Trafalgar braces. One is a black weave and the other is a silk navy and maroon paisley. Asking $17.50 each shipped CONUS or $30 for both.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=264&i=trapairyk9.jpg
> https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trepaisfr2.jpghttps://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tralabjm9.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop--Now $6 shipped in CONUS!* :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I have a light blue Nautica button-down shirt that I don't wear much, and would like to pass on. It's size 17.5/34-35, and in very good condition, although rather rumpled at the moment as it's been folded rather than hung.
> 
> It's also rather interesting, in that it has small tabs under the straight collars to attach them to the body of the shirt, rather than the more usual button holes in the collars themselves. Other than this, it looks very much like a BB OCBD!
> 
> I'm asking *$12 shipped in CONUS*--PM if interested!


----------



## Georgia

^^Updated inventory...I'm going to be putting some more stuff on tonight...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Norman Hilton jackets, 39R*

I have two Norman Hilton jackets that I'll be listing either tonight or tomorrow. They're both tagged 39R (but measurements to come), and are WONDERFUL. :icon_smile_big: A quick preview--please PM with initial interest!

1) *A Norman Hilton double-breasted navy blazer with peak lapels*.

Very Good condition; no flaws that I can detect. Working surgeon's cuffs; almost certainly canvassed, although I'm not 100% certain of this. (I'll have to check on Monday against my own inherited canvassed Poole, which is at my office.) A really lovely jacket!

2) *A Norman Hilton bespoke (?) cashmere (?) jacket*; _*this is possibly the most beautiful jacket I've even seen. *_

Excellent condition! Dark charcoal gray with a beautiful Royal Blue windowpane overcheck. There is no material content listed, although it's very, very soft, and I suspect it's cashmere. (Or possibly camelhair, but my money's on the goat! If it's a blend it's a very high cashmere or camelhair content indeed.) This seems to have been custom made in 1991; the original owner's name is in the interior pocket. Working surgeon's cuffs; lovely (bespoke?) paisley lining. This is really beautiful, and if it was anywhere near my current size it would be off to a tailor's and not listed here! At least it will go to a good home....

Initial asking prices (in line with this as a thrift exchange!) and more details to follow... *but please do PM me with any initial interest!*


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> *BB dress shirt, woven in Italy, 16x34, straight collar. $20.00 shipped ConUSA - GONE!!*
> 
> JosABank button down 16.5x33, blue/white vert stripe 100% cotton. This is like new. $PRICE REDUCED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Size L/Tall (probably 16.5x34/35), 70/30 cotton/poly blend. $10 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Med (15/.5 by 32/33) 100% cotton, seersucker like material, SOLD!!!
> 
> Corbin Slacks, wool, pleated no cuffs. Lost my tape measure and will update when I find but i believe these are 34X33, with 3" in the waist and hem to let out. $GONE!!!
> 
> JosABank, wool, pleated/cuffed, gray with brown windowpane pattern, 36x34 GONE!!!!closer view of JAB pattern


Updated.

More shirts coming up later.


----------



## a4audi08

Gorgeous orange/white striped, Hickey Freeman shirt, woven cotton. This shirt was a present that I never wore. It's been hanging in my closet for a couple of months now, and it needs a good home. The tag is STILL on this shirt - $145 dollars.

Just make a reasonable offer and it will be on its way. This shirt has never been worn. It's a size Medium.


----------



## a4audi08

Nordstrom, light blue traditional collar, 16x35. $20 Shipped CONUSA.


----------



## playdohh22

ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA SPORT COAT. SIZE 38R 48EU. MADE IN ITALY. BLUE/GRAY HERRINGBONE. 40%WOOL AND 60%ALPACA. SINGLE BREASTED. TWO BUTTON CLOSURE. 17"SHOULDERS, 24.5"SLEEVES AND 29"LENGTH. CHEST 20"ACROSS THE FRONT.NO VENT. IF YOU HAVE ANY FURTHER QUESTIONS DON'T HESITATE TO MESSAGE ME. MY ASKING PRICE IS $70, ADD $8 FOR SHIPPING.


































I tried the jacket on for the fit, and snapped a quick picture.


----------



## tonylumpkin

In addition to the Tattersall Orvis (bottom), the Trafalgar braces have *SOLD*

The top and middle Orvis shirts are still available at $20 ea. or both for $30.



tonylumpkin said:


> Here are three beautiful Orvis long sleeved shirts, sized medium. The two at the bottom and top are are heavy 100% cotton twill. The middle shirt is a lightweight 100% cotton, much like a madras (may actually be). I'm asking $20 a piece shipped CONUS or $45 for all three. PM questions or interest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=257&i=orvisfi2.jpg
> https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2wd9.jpghttps://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3dr5.jpghttps://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4vu5.jpg
> 
> I also have two pair of Trafalgar braces. One is a black weave and the other is a silk navy and maroon paisley. Asking $17.50 each shipped CONUS or $30 for both.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## brozek

LE OCBDs are sold, but the brand-new Topside AOs are still availble - now *$37 shipped!

*


brozek said:


> I have a new-with-tag pair of Sperry Topsiders (Authentic Originals in Classic Brown, which retail for $69), size 9M. If anyone here needs a pair before summer hits full-stride, I'll take [PRICE DROP] $37 shipped for them. PM for my paypal address and I can get them in the mail bright and early in the morning!
> 
> (click for large photos)
> https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=topsiders002hp0.jpg
> 
> https://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=topsiders003bw8.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Don't forget about this stuff as well...

1. *Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Dress Shirt.* White with black pinstripes. Size 16 x 32/33. Perfect shape.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2240xd7.jpg

2. *New (without tags) Polo by Ralph Lauren OCBD.* Brand new (the spare buttons are still pinned). Gray color.
*Asking $13 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2206qm3.jpg

3. *Brand New Polo by Ralph Lauren Dress Pants.* Size 36 x 36, dark olive in color - flat front and not cuffed. 100% Dry-clean only cotton. Retailed for $85.
*Asking $18 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2201so6.jpghttps://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2203ky9.jpg

4. *Paul Stuart Wool Dress Slacks.* Black/Gray/Tan glen plaid. Heavier wool - pleated and cuffed. Size 32 x 30.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2237yj8.jpghttps://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2239yu8.jpg

5. *More Ties*...these, including the ones I have left in this thread are *$10 each or $15 for a pair shipped CONUS*
Group 1:

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2230ff3.jpghttps://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2231er7.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2232kl4.jpg
a. BRAND NEW Polo by Ralph Lauren green w/ nautical flags. *SOLD*
b. Polo by Ralph Lauren navy w/ violet flowers and silver squares
c. Hunter Green for H. Stockton *SOLD*

Group 2:

https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2233kl8.jpghttps://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2234ac3.jpghttps://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2235lx2.jpghttps://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2236kv8.jpg
d. Brooks Brothers dark red w/ maple leaf *SOLD*
e. Brooks Brothers silver & gray geometric
f. Brooks Brothers navy with gold design
g. Brooks Brothers burgundy w/ navy squares

Please PM if interested...


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Bros. 15.5-35 button downs, Polo braces*

Well, it's closet-cleaning time. These aren't thrift store items - they're from my closet. Never worn or used. In fact, the BB shirts haven't been out of their packaging! The shirts are from the BB outlets, before BB made items for the outlets. They are pre-Spencer & Marks Brooks Bros. The shirts have marks on the labels, to show they're seconds/for the outlets; to my knowledge, there's nothing wrong with them. If you bought one and found a problematic flaw or defect, you could of course return it for a full refund.

1. Polo Ralph Lauren braces. These are lovely; I just never wear braces. Navy, red, white, yellow. Leather button loops. Asking $25 shipped.


















2. Brooks Brothers button down collar dress shirts. Both made in the USA. New in packaging. 15.5-35. Asking $30 shipped per shirt. One is a deep red candy-stripe; it's 60/40 cotton/poly blend. The other has red and navy stripes; it's 100% cotton. Great trad BD shirts from old-school BB.


----------



## a4audi08

Why must you have such long arms??


----------



## TweedyDon

Pants are still available--*$12 shipped in CONUS, OBO! *



TweedyDon said:


> I have a pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers to pass on, marked size 40/32. (I never wore these as they were too big in the waist even before my weight loss, and too short in the leg. Maybe I thought I would get fatter and shrink when I bought them...?) The front pockets are reinforced with an inch or so of brown suede at the top; this shows as "edging" to the pockets from the front, which is actually rather attractive. Perfect when paired with a brown Harris tweed!
> 
> These are in very good to excellent condition (no marks at all on the pocket suede, for example), although they could do with being dry-cleaned and pressed as they've been hanging in my closet for a while.
> 
> Let's say *$17 shipped in CONUS*, but I'm open to offers! :icon_smile: My main aims are just to free up wardrobe space while finding things good homes!
> 
> *Please PM me if interested*.
> 
> PS: Since I don't have a photo. of these *I'd be very happy to send them off on approval*, *with payment only expected once you receive them and like them*--otherwise, please feel free to send 'em back!


Also, the following shirt is now *$7 shipped in CONUS, OBO*! :icon_smile:

I have a light blue Nautica button-down shirt that I don't wear much, and would like to pass on. It's size 17.5/34-35, and in very good condition, although rather rumpled at the moment as it's been folded rather than hung.

It's also rather interesting, in that it has small tabs under the straight collars to attach them to the body of the shirt, rather than the more usual button holes in the collars themselves. Other than this, it looks very much like a BB OCBD!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Only the green and purple Orvis remains, $13 shipped CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> Here are three beautiful Orvis long sleeved shirts, sized medium. The two at the bottom and top are are heavy 100% cotton twill. The middle shirt is a lightweight 100% cotton, much like a madras (may actually be). I'm asking $20 a piece shipped CONUS or $45 for all three. PM questions or interest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=257&i=orvisfi2.jpg
> https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2wd9.jpghttps://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3dr5.jpghttps://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4vu5.jpg
> 
> I also have two pair of Trafalgar braces. One is a black weave and the other is a silk navy and maroon paisley. Asking $17.50 each shipped CONUS or $30 for both.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=264&i=trapairyk9.jpg
> https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trepaisfr2.jpg


----------



## topcatny

*FS: J Press, Berle and Polo*

1. J Press grey tropical wool flat front trousers. J Press label crossed out with a red x.
Measurements:
Waist 38"
Inseam 37" unhemmed

$25 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. 
SOLD

2. Berle Blackwatch tartan flat front pants
Measurements:
Waist 35"
Inseam 37" unhemmed

$25 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. 
SOLD

3. Locharron 100% wool tie. "Gordon Clan"
Measurements: 56" tip to tip. 3" wide at the widest point.

$12 shipped CONUS. Paypal please.

4. J Press grey tropical wool flat front trousers. J Press label crossed out with a red x. This pair has a hole in both legs at approximately 34" on the inseam. If you are planning to hem them shorter than this there shouldn't be any issue.
Measurements:
Waist 34"
Inseam 37" unhemmed

$20 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. 
SOLD

5. J Press Navy flat front cords. J Press label crossed out with a red x.
Measurements:
Waist 41"
Inseam 37" unhemmed

$25 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. 
SOLD

6. Polo Ralph Lauren Olive flat front cords. "The Philip Pant" NWT. Regular price $65
Sized 38 waist - 32 inseam

$20 shipped CONUS. Paypal please.

7. Polo Ralph Lauren 100% wool tie. Hand made in Italy. NWT. Regular price $95. Navy with forest green and red pattern. 3.5" wide and 57" long

$25 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. 
SOLD

Please PM the number of the item you are interested in.


----------



## M. Charles

^PM sent on blackwatch trousers.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Skull & Bones Bowtie*










SOLD


----------



## Mike Petrik

*To topcatny*

Any room for the 38" Press trousers to be let out? Perhaps a couple inches?


----------



## JohnMS

*Sebago Beefroll Penny Loafers Burgundy Size 8E Made in Maine*

SOLD....


----------



## Duck

RL University Stripe 16.5 x 35 $25 shipped CONUS

Perfect condition for both the blue and yellow.

Shirts are sold

Ties 3 inches wide $12 per tie or $30 for all shipped

Pheasant tie by Fox Hill
Brown knit tie by Rooster 
Madras from Francos (great Richmond store)










Close up on Pheasant and Madras



















A wonderful 3/2 sack 42 Regular by Deansgate for Hawkins. This jacket is awesome. I really wish that it fit, it is perfect and looks stunning. $35


----------



## brozek

*For my long-pawed brethren*

***That was quick - these are SOLD!***

I already have a pair of pebble grain longwings, but I got a great deal on these and wanted to pass it along. They're size 13B, made in the USA, and in stunningly-good shape - the leather soles look like they've touched sidewalk a grand total of once. The heelbeds read Executive Imperial, but that doesn't seem to be a company name I can find anywhere, so I don't actually know the brand. The heels have an O'Sullivan logo though, and I learned during my research that Humphrey O'Sullivan was the first patent-holder for rubber shoe-heels way back in 1899.

I'm asking $55 shipped for them to cover my costs, and I can ship them as early as tomorrow. PM me for my paypal address if you're interested, and feel free to ask questions. I tried to get shots that reflected the color of the shoes well, but it's tough to capture.

These shoes have the endorsement of the police, circa 1960!

Now the photos -


----------



## tonylumpkin

*White Saddle Bucks 9 N*

U.S. made Dexter white saddle bucks. These are in very nice condition with a couple of minor scuffs, little sole or heel wear and perfect for that seersucker suit you've been waiting all winter to wear. Asking $35 plus the cost of your choice of shipping. PM interest or questions.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=291&i=buckssi3.jpg
https://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucks2an3.jpg
https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucks4bo4.jpghttps://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucks5yo0.jpg

And a great, lightly worn, Robert Talbott tie, ideal for wear with a blue pincord or seersucker suit. 3 1/8" at the widest. The pictures appear slightly more salmon than the actual color which is a soft pink. Asking $15 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=241&i=rtlc4.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=110&i=rt2ql9.jpg


----------



## forestcarter

I didn't realize these were in demand. I have a pair in black that are almost new. I have a lot of stuff, but I am going to wait until I get a digital camera, and have a good system of shipping things out promptly.



brozek said:


> ***That was quick - these are SOLD!***
> 
> I already have a pair of pebble grain longwings, but I got a great deal on these and wanted to pass it along. They're size 13B, made in the USA, and in stunningly-good shape - the leather soles look like they've touched sidewalk a grand total of once. The heelbeds read Executive Imperial, but that doesn't seem to be a company name I can find anywhere, so I don't actually know the brand. The heels have an O'Sullivan logo though, and I learned during my research that Humphrey O'Sullivan was the first patent-holder for rubber shoe-heels way back in 1899.
> 
> I'm asking $55 shipped for them to cover my costs, and I can ship them as early as tomorrow. PM me for my paypal address if you're interested, and feel free to ask questions. I tried to get shots that reflected the color of the shoes well, but it's tough to capture.
> 
> These shoes have the endorsement of the police, circa 1960!
> 
> Now the photos -


----------



## swb120

*The Polo/RL braces are sold. The BB shirts reduced to $25 shipped per shirt.*



swb120 said:


> Well, it's closet-cleaning time. These aren't thrift store items - they're from my closet. Never worn or used. In fact, the BB shirts haven't been out of their packaging! The shirts are from the BB outlets, before BB made items for the outlets. They are pre-Spencer & Marks Brooks Bros. The shirts have marks on the labels, to show they're seconds/for the outlets; to my knowledge, there's nothing wrong with them. If you bought one and found a problematic flaw or defect, you could of course return it for a full refund.
> 
> 1. Polo Ralph Lauren braces. These are lovely; I just never wear braces. Navy, red, white, yellow. Leather button loops. *SOLD*
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers button down collar dress shirts. Both made in the USA. New in packaging. 15.5-35. Asking *$30 shipped per shirt*. One is a deep red candy-stripe; it's 60/40 cotton/poly blend. The other has red and navy stripes; it's 100% cotton. Great trad BD shirts from old-school BB.


----------



## 321WCameron

Hello Gents,

Time for a late spring cleaning around my house. I have three items I'd like to offer. I'll post pictures if there is any interest.

First, a pair of barely worn PRL pleated, cuffed chinos in size 34x30. The color is stone. Asking $15 shipped CONUS.

Second, a medium weight lambswool sweater by PRL in size Medium. The color is a dark camel brown. Also in good condition. Asking $15 shipped CONUS.

Third, a BB Pinpoint OCBD in a light blue (Carolina blue) fineline in size 15 x 34/35. It is the dreaded non-iron fabric, but here's hoping someone may overlook that snafu. It was a gift and was worn only once or twice. Asking $15 shipped CONUS.

Please PM me if you have interest or if you would like to see photos.


----------



## neyus

Duck,

Ive sent a PM about the Deansgate for Hawkins sports coat.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB vest SOLD pending

Brooks Brothers Charcoal Lambswool Sweatervest
Made in England,
Large
$20 shipped

I still have the Bass OCBD,
$10 shipped



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> G.H.Bass & Co. OCBD
> *16.5 34/35*
> full cut 24.5" chest
> Labeled "Medium"
> 
> The flash makes it look bright, but It's the standard blue OCBD color.
> I'd say the quality is comparable to a regular LE OCBD.


Not terribly trad, but if anyone's interested...

38R (2B, darted) Jos A. Banks "executive" Khaki/Olive cotton sportcoat (NOT an orphaned suit coat, brass buttons and all).
I bought this because of the lack of shoulder padding (a minimal amount, only on the side of the shoulder, not the top), but despite that it's an awkward fit for me in the shoulders.

I also have 3 near-identical pairs of older Ralph Lauren "Polo Chinos" one pair is also marked "Andrew pant"
*32/30*
one in standard khaki
one in "British" khaki
one in a nice stone green/grey

The style is a reverse double pleat, in a roomy, high-rise cut.

There is a small scuff on the green pair, otherwise they're in solid condition (much nicer than my latest J.Crew purchase).


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price Cuts*

*Saddle Bucks Now $25 plus shipping. Talbott Tie $12.*



tonylumpkin said:


> U.S. made Dexter white saddle bucks. These are in very nice condition with a couple of minor scuffs, little sole or heel wear and perfect for that seersucker suit you've been waiting all winter to wear. Asking $35 plus the cost of your choice of shipping. PM interest or questions.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=291&i=buckssi3.jpg
> https://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucks2an3.jpg
> https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucks4bo4.jpghttps://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucks5yo0.jpg
> 
> And a great, lightly worn, Robert Talbott tie, ideal for wear with a blue pincord or seersucker suit. 3 1/8" at the widest. The pictures appear slightly more salmon than the actual color which is a soft pink. Asking $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=241&i=rtlc4.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=110&i=rt2ql9.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Ties, ties, ties, and ass't Trad stuff.*

Here are some more items from my closet. Most are like new. The ties are gently worn and in great shape. I hope someone can find use for these.

1. Brooks Bros. non-iron button down blue check shirt - 16.5-32/33. Worn infrequently, looks like new. *$22 shipped.*










2. NWT Polo/Ralph Lauren forest green pocket square. 100% silk. Hand-made in Italy. 19" x 19". *$22 shipped.*










3-6. Ties - *$15 shipped*
3. Brooks Bros. navy/red - 3 3/8 x 57 1/2
4. Brooks Bros. red #1 - 3 3/8 x 59 1/2 *SOLD*
5. Kenneth Gordon madras - 3 1/2 x 58
6. Ben Silver - 3 1/2 x 57 3/4 *SOLD*


























7-10. Ties
7. Blue/red tie with fox heads - 3 3/8 x 57 - *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
Here's a close-up of the pattern/weave:
https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6805.jpg
8. Polo burgundy tie - 4 x 57 - *SOLD*
9. Robert Talbott black patterned tie - 3 3/8 x 57 - *$11 shipped*
10. Robert Talbott Best of Class red tie - 3 3/8 x 57 1/2 - *$15 shipped*


----------



## swb120

*Orvis suit 42R, 38W - 3/2 , flat front pants*

Beautiful tan/khaki colored Orvis suit. 3/2 rolled suitcoat, flat front pants (pants not cuffed). Tagged 42R, 38W, but check measurements. Made in USA. Asking *$75 shipped*.

Suitcoat:
Sleeves - 24 1/2
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam (across back) - 19 1/2
Chest (armpit to armpit) - 22 1/2

Pants:
Outseam - 40 1/4
Inseam - 29 1/2 (extra 2" to let out)
Waist - 38-39" [19 1/2 x 2] (extra 2" to let out)


































https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6820.jpg
https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6824.jpg


----------



## Georgia

More stuff for sale:

1. *Brand New Cole Haan Douglas Penny Loafers. * Size 9 D. No box - I only tried these on. I got these on sale for $80;
*Asking $45 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2255if2.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2256nx2.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers Seersucker Pants.* Size 34 x 30. Tan and cream seersucker - flat front - no cuffs. 
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2271dz2.jpg

3. *2 Turnbull & Asser Ties.* Both are in perfect condition. 
#1 - Green, Cream, & Blue - 3.75" wide
#2 - Blue, Navy, Green & Red - 3.75" wide
*Asking $20 each or $35 for the pair shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2260vt9.jpghttps://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2261bp7.jpg

4. *Oxxford Clothes 100% Pure Cashmere Sportcoat.* Absolutely beautiful - made for Neiman Marcus. Brown/Tan/Grey herringbone pattern. Fully lined. Perfect condition.
_Measurements:
Pits = 46.5"
Shoulders = 20.5"
Sleeves = 25" (3" of additional fabric)
Length = 32" (from the bottom of the collar)_
*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2263fd3.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2266xy1.jpg

5. *Brand New Vineyard Vines Swimsuit. * Navy blue with sailboats. Size XL (waist measures just under 38", and the inseam measures 8").
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2258oj7.jpg

6. *Ralph Lauren Seersucker Shorts. * Traditional blue and white seersucker. Size 35 (measures 35" waist and 8.75" inseam). Flat Front w/ alterable waistband. Perfect condition. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2253lu3.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## AlanC

^That Oxxford's a steal.


----------



## a4audi08

Are there any people here that wear size 18 shirts? I have a few BB shirts I'm going to throw on eBay and want to give you guys first dibs.


----------



## Graft

^So close, I'm a 17.5.


----------



## Duck

Measurement Change. Sorry



Duck said:


> RL University Stripe 16.5 x 35 $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> Perfect condition for both the blue and yellow.
> 
> Shirts are sold
> 
> Ties 3 inches wide $12 per tie or $30 for all shipped
> 
> Pheasant tie by Fox Hill
> Brown knit tie by Rooster
> Madras from Francos (great Richmond store)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on Pheasant and Madras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - No way is this jacket a 42R. I measured the chest and that equals 42 inches. I ma estimating it is a 40R . This jacket is awesome. I really wish that it fit, it is perfect and looks stunning. $35
> 
> Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Mujib

NWT Ralph Lauren Purple Label 
Pink linen pants
Flat front, unhemmed 
Size 36
$115 (PayPal or MO) shipped CONUS only (sorry)


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew-
Very nice window treatments


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Nephew-
> Very nice window treatments


Thank You Uncle. It is important to have a respectable area with lots of sunlight in an office.


----------



## abc123

I'll just link to another thread so save space, but here's what I'm trying ot clean out of the closet. Shoes are all 10.5 and in great condition-

Alden shell #8 chukkas
Alden black penny loafers,
J Crew white bucs
Polo tan bluchers
Keith Highlander NOS black longwings
NEOS overshoes

A couple ties and braces. There will probably be more to come, if you are a 32 waist or 14.5 drop me a pm, I have a lot of stuff I want to get rid of...

Heres the link for pictures and details

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=65590


----------



## AlanC

Sold pending payment

Just in from AE HQ!


Allen Edmonds said:


> The Leeds style number 9588 indicates the shoes are made of Burgundy Shell Cordovan.


I have an older model of *Allen Edmonds Leeds* in what I'm pretty confident is #8 *shell cordovan*, _very_ dark. They are *model 9588*, which is not among the current model numbers, however an earlier reference to 9588 in the Trad forum seemed to confirm that they were shell. I have an enquiry out to AE as well, but, as you can see, they're shell.

Size *12D*

Reheeled, but original soles. Soles and heels are solid for quite a bit of future wear. Uppers show wear, but would be fine as knockabout shoes as is. I think are a _great_ candidate for AE recrafting. And sorry, no laces.

Asking *$60 delivered* CONUS, Paypal.

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012718zo0.jpg


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> I have an older model of *Allen Edmonds Leeds* in what I'm pretty confident is #8 *shell cordovan*, _very_ dark. They are *model 9588*, which is not among the current model numbers, however an earlier reference to 9588 in the Trad forum seemed to confirm that they were shell. I have an enquiry out to AE as well, but, as you can see, they're shell...[/URL]


Just checked my 25 y/o, shell cord Leeds and they are stamped 9588 COMB. The pair you have are indeed shell cordovan!


----------



## AlanC

^Eagle, you're better than AE itself--thanks!


----------



## cincyJ

*Brooks Brothers Jackets for Sale; 42S ***ALL 6 FOR $249 SHIPPED****











All,

I am offering for sale a collection of 6 Brooks Brothers jackets. Sized 42S (with the exception of one 'Made to Measure', which measures roughly the same as the rest of them marked 42S), these lovely jackets are sure to make you think twice about some of the deals you might even find at the BB F&F Event. I am offering all 6 for $249, shipped in the continental US. I am accepting PayPal as payment. I would like to find a home for all of them together, but if pressed I will separate for the price of $50 apiece, shipped. These are in exquisite condition, and will be a great addition to the wardrobe of any of you finely dressed fellows. Pity that they do not fit me; I was able to find a home for one with my father, but the rest of these 6 shall belong to someone lucky on this board (at least, I hope!). 

Please PM me with interest.

Cheers!

All jackets have approximately the same measurements (with some small variance - probably able to be altered within reason), as follows (measured lying flat; double for circumference):

Sleeve (from top shoulder seam): 23" 
Chest (largest point under arms): 22.25" 
Waist (narrowest point at mid-body): 21.5" 
Length (from TOP of collar to bottom of jacket): 31"
Top of shoulder seam to top of shoulder seam across the back at the widest point: 18.5"
BB1: Made-to-Measure, two button navy nailhead with a dove grey windowpane overlay, two button cuffs, three interior pockets, half-lined.

BB2: 3/2 rolled navy jacket with dove grey pinstriping, two button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.

BB3: two button charcoal pinstriped jacket with two button cuffs, three interior pockets, fully lined.

BB4: two button micro-houndstooth glenplaid featuring shades of tan, brown, orange, green, white, blue, and burgundy. Three button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.

BB5: two button jacket featuring shades of green, black, and silver. Four button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.

BB6: two button jacket featuring shades of black, blue, and grey. Three button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.

Please see the following link for detailed pics:
https://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h174/jason_99_81/6 Brooks Brothers Jackets For Sale/


----------



## a4audi08

Headed for eBay land unless someone is interested.

BB, red/white stripe, BD, excellent like new condition, size 18.5 x 35/36 $22 shipped









BB, non iron, light blue stripes, size 16X34 $22 shipped - _*sold *_

Same as shirt above except for stripes are navy $22 shipped









Armani shoes, beautiful condition, size 9 $40 shipped

















BB, size 17 X 34, BD like new condition $22 shipped









Striped shetland, size 44 $20 shipped _*SOLD*_

Solid camel color shetland, also size 44 $20 shipped _*SOLD*_

Bally men's shoes, sz 10, burgundy, great condition - $45 shipped


----------



## Duck

Duck said:


> Measurement Change. Sorry


The jacket above has sold. The ties are available but I am removing the madras one, it is a little dirty and I wouldn't feel right selling it. The other two are available and I will let them go for $8 shipped.

Thanks for looking


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Navy Pinstripe Sack Suit 44 L/Brooks Brothers 346 3/2 Sack Navy Pinstripe 44 L*

These two suits no doubt came from the same closet. Both are in very good condition with no issues. They are both tagged 44 L but I have included measurements for both, so please compare.

First is a Golden Fleece 3/2 sack. The jacket is fully canvassed, half lined and center vented. It is navy flannel with a subtle grey pinstripe. This is definitely a fall/winter weight suit. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" pit to pit, shoulders 19", sleeves 26" with 2+ turned under, length from the bottom of the collar 32 1/2". The trousers are approximately 36" (2x18) at the waist with about 2" to let out, 32 inseam and 44" outseam.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=413&i=bbflsf8.jpg
https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbfl4xe9.jpghttps://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbfl2dm2.jpg

Second is a 346 sack, also navy pinstripe. This is a four season weight suit, probably leans more toward tropical, it is also fully canvassed and half lined. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" pit to pit, shoulders 19", sleeves 26" with 2+ turned under, length from the bottom of the collar 32 1/2". The trousers are approximately 36" (2x18) at the waist with about 2" to let out, 32 inseam and 44 1/2" outseam.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=294&i=bbsumvi3.jpg
https://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsum2fq7.jpghttps://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsum3er4.jpghttps://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsum4gw6.jpg

Asking $125 shipped CONUS for the Golden Fleece and $100 for the 346. If you'd be interested in both suits I'll take $200 shipped CONUS


----------



## Asterix

cincyJ said:


> All,
> 
> I am offering for sale a collection of 6 Brooks Brothers jackets. Sized 42S (with the exception of one 'Made to Measure', which measures roughly the same as the rest of them marked 42S), these lovely jackets are sure to make you think twice about some of the deals you might even find at the BB F&F Event. I am offering all 6 for $249, shipped in the continental US. I am accepting PayPal as payment. I would like to find a home for all of them together, but if pressed I will separate for the price of $50 apiece, shipped. These are in exquisite condition, and will be a great addition to the wardrobe of any of you finely dressed fellows. Pity that they do not fit me; I was able to find a home for one with my father, but the rest of these 6 shall belong to someone lucky on this board (at least, I hope!).
> 
> Please PM me with interest.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> All jackets have approximately the same measurements (with some small variance - probably able to be altered within reason), as follows (measured lying flat; double for circumference):
> 
> Sleeve (from top shoulder seam): 23"
> Chest (largest point under arms): 22.25"
> Waist (narrowest point at mid-body): 21.5"
> Length (from TOP of collar to bottom of jacket): 31"
> Top of shoulder seam to top of shoulder seam across the back at the widest point: 18.5"
> BB1: Made-to-Measure, two button navy nailhead with a dove grey windowpane overlay, two button cuffs, three interior pockets, half-lined.
> 
> BB2: 3/2 rolled navy jacket with dove grey pinstriping, two button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB3: two button charcoal pinstriped jacket with two button cuffs, three interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB4: two button micro-houndstooth glenplaid featuring shades of tan, brown, orange, green, white, blue, and burgundy. Three button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB5: two button jacket featuring shades of green, black, and silver. Four button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB6: two button jacket featuring shades of black, blue, and grey. Three button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> Please see the following link for detailed pics:
> https://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h174/jason_99_81/6 Brooks Brothers Jackets For Sale/


Great deal.


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> Headed for eBay land unless someone is interested.
> 
> BB, red/white stripe, BD, excellent like new condition, size 18.5 x 35/36 $22 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB, non iron, light blue stripes, size 16X34 $22 shipped - _*sold *_
> 
> Same as shirt above except for stripes are navy $22 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani shoes, beautiful condition, size 9 $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB, size 17 X 34, BD like new condition $22 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped shetland, size 44 $20 shipped _*SOLD*_
> 
> Solid camel color shetland, also size 44 $20 shipped _*SOLD*_
> 
> Brand new, still tagged, BB, BD, All cotton Non-Iron, Size Medium - $32 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like new, BB, BD, all cotton, size XL, machine wash/iron OK $25 shipped


updated


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB Sack Suits*

Much to my embarrassment, I have discovered a flaw in one of the two Brooks Brothers suits I posted yesterday. I'm not sure how I missed this, but I did. It is the second suit in the thread quoted below, and I have found a 3/4" area of fraying along the edge of the left trouser pocket. While this can be repaired, and the suit still remain quite serviceable, I can't reasonably ask $100 for it. The suit is still quite nice and the repair would be completely hidden when wearing the jacket. Regardless, I am withdrawing it from sale and, as the measurements are near identical, will offer it gratis to any buyer interested in the remaining suit. I am including a picture of the affected area.
https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=51890285kx6.jpg



tonylumpkin said:


> These two suits no doubt came from the same closet. Both are in very good condition with no issues. They are both tagged 44 L but I have included measurements for both, so please compare.
> 
> First is a Golden Fleece 3/2 sack. The jacket is fully canvassed, half lined and center vented. It is navy flannel with a subtle grey pinstripe. This is definitely a fall/winter weight suit. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" pit to pit, shoulders 19", sleeves 26" with 2+ turned under, length from the bottom of the collar 32 1/2". The trousers are approximately 36" (2x18) at the waist with about 2" to let out, 32 inseam and 44" outseam.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=413&i=bbflsf8.jpg
> https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbfl4xe9.jpghttps://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbfl2dm2.jpg
> 
> Second is a 346 sack, also navy pinstripe. This is a four season weight suit, probably leans more toward tropical, it is also fully canvassed and half lined. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" pit to pit, shoulders 19", sleeves 26" with 2+ turned under, length from the bottom of the collar 32 1/2". The trousers are approximately 36" (2x18) at the waist with about 2" to let out, 32 inseam and 44 1/2" outseam.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=294&i=bbsumvi3.jpg
> https://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsum2fq7.jpghttps://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsum3er4.jpghttps://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsum4gw6.jpg
> 
> Asking $125 shipped CONUS for the Golden Fleece and $100 for the 346. If you'd be interested in both suits I'll take $200 shipped CONUS


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

This may be too small for the people here, but I have...

A pair of size 8 LL Bean Bean Boots, unlined and in very good condition 
($30 shipped? I imagine shipping for boots would be pricey)

as well as two RL Polo uni Stripe OCBDs ($15 shipped each)
a green stripe in 14.5x32
and a blue stripe in 14.5x33

I though I uploaded the pictures, but alas, they're one my camera at home.
So I should have them u around sunday.


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on the remaining items. Please PM if interested.



Georgia said:


> More stuff for sale:
> 
> 1. *Brand New Cole Haan Douglas Penny Loafers. * Size 9 D. No box - I only tried these on. I got these on sale for $80;
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2255if2.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2256nx2.jpg
> 
> 5. *Brand New Vineyard Vines Swimsuit. * Navy blue with sailboats. Size XL (waist measures just under 38", and the inseam measures 8").
> *Asking $22 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2258oj7.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## swb120

*Price reductions*

Price reduced to *$60 shipped*.



swb120 said:


> Beautiful tan/khaki colored Orvis suit. 3/2 rolled suitcoat, flat front pants (pants not cuffed). Tagged 42R, 38W, but check measurements. Made in USA.
> 
> Suitcoat:
> Sleeves - 24 1/2
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 31
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam (across back) - 19 1/2
> Chest (armpit to armpit) - 22 1/2
> 
> Pants:
> Outseam - 40 1/4
> Inseam - 29 1/2 (extra 2" to let out)
> Waist - 38-39" [19 1/2 x 2] (extra 2" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6820.jpg
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6824.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price reductions*

*Prices reduced:
BB shirt - SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
Polo pocket sq - $17 shipped
Any remaining tie (#3,5,9,10 still available) - $11 shipped. #3, 9 SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*



swb120 said:


> Here are some more items from my closet. Most are like new. The ties are gently worn and in great shape. I hope someone can find use for these.
> 
> 1. Brooks Bros. non-iron button down blue check shirt - 16.5-32/33. Worn infrequently, looks like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. NWT Polo/Ralph Lauren forest green pocket square. 100% silk. Hand-made in Italy. 19" x 19".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-6. Ties
> 3. Brooks Bros. navy/red - 3 3/8 x 57 1/2
> 4. Brooks Bros. red #1 - 3 3/8 x 59 1/2 *SOLD*
> 5. Kenneth Gordon madras - 3 1/2 x 58
> 6. Ben Silver - 3 1/2 x 57 3/4 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-10. Ties
> 7. Blue/red tie with fox heads - 3 3/8 x 57 - *SOLD*
> 8. Polo burgundy tie - 4 x 57 - *SOLD*
> 9. Robert Talbott black patterned tie - 3 3/8 x 57
> 10. Robert Talbott Best of Class red tie - 3 3/8 x 57 1/2


----------



## playdohh22

Asterix said:


> Great deal.


Indeed.

I checked out my local Daffy's today and found quite a selection of Incotex - dress and chinos - I hid some of them quite nicely, hopefully they will be there when I return tomorrow. These are the same ones being offered over at SF for at least $65+ for just the chinos. I will offer them here for actual price(khakis$20-$30 dress pants$50-$60), actual shipping, actual commute fee ($4 round trip). If anyone is interested please message me.

Stan


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Incotex*

Sorry, intended this to be a PM.

Stan,
If you get a pair of the Incotex brown double wool that are posted on SF in a 42" waist, I'll take them.

Sorry to say, no shoes in the mail today. I'll keep you posted.
Mike


playdohh22 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I checked out my local Daffy's today and found quite a selection of Incotex - dress and chinos - I hid some of them quite nicely, hopefully they will be there when I return tomorrow. These are the same ones being offered over at SF for at least $65+ for just the chinos. I will offer them here for actual price(khakis$20-$30 dress pants$50-$60), actual shipping, actual commute fee ($4 round trip). If anyone is interested please message me.
> 
> Stan


----------



## playdohh22

tonylumpkin said:


> Sorry, intended this to be a PM.
> 
> Stan,
> If you get a pair of the Incotex brown double wool that are posted on SF in a 42" waist, I'll take them.
> 
> Sorry to say, no shoes in the mail today. I'll keep you posted.
> Mike


Replied. I have gotten a few orders. If anyone else is interested please message me with as much information as possible that can fit into a message. Please send it by tomorrow morning before 9:00AM EST. I'm going to hit the sack now, will be there as soon as store opens. :icon_smile:

EDIT - I'm am only offering this at AAAC, so act quick. Good night, now.


----------



## cincyJ

***WEEKEND SPECIAL** I'll take the price down to $225 shipped for all 6 jackets! 42S Brooks Brothers*



cincyJ said:


> All,
> 
> I am offering for sale a collection of 6 Brooks Brothers jackets. Sized 42S (with the exception of one 'Made to Measure', which measures roughly the same as the rest of them marked 42S), these lovely jackets are sure to make you think twice about some of the deals you might even find at the BB F&F Event. I am offering all 6 for $249, shipped in the continental US. I am accepting PayPal as payment. I would like to find a home for all of them together, but if pressed I will separate for the price of $50 apiece, shipped. These are in exquisite condition, and will be a great addition to the wardrobe of any of you finely dressed fellows. Pity that they do not fit me; I was able to find a home for one with my father, but the rest of these 6 shall belong to someone lucky on this board (at least, I hope!).
> 
> Please PM me with interest.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> All jackets have approximately the same measurements (with some small variance - probably able to be altered within reason), as follows (measured lying flat; double for circumference):
> 
> Sleeve (from top shoulder seam): 23"
> Chest (largest point under arms): 22.25"
> Waist (narrowest point at mid-body): 21.5"
> Length (from TOP of collar to bottom of jacket): 31"
> Top of shoulder seam to top of shoulder seam across the back at the widest point: 18.5"
> BB1: Made-to-Measure, two button navy nailhead with a dove grey windowpane overlay, two button cuffs, three interior pockets, half-lined.
> 
> BB2: 3/2 rolled navy jacket with dove grey pinstriping, two button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB3: two button charcoal pinstriped jacket with two button cuffs, three interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB4: two button micro-houndstooth glenplaid featuring shades of tan, brown, orange, green, white, blue, and burgundy. Three button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB5: two button jacket featuring shades of green, black, and silver. Four button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> BB6: two button jacket featuring shades of black, blue, and grey. Three button cuffs, two interior pockets, fully lined.
> 
> Please see the following link for detailed pics:
> https://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h174/jason_99_81/6 Brooks Brothers Jackets For Sale/


 C'mon - I know there's a 42S out there who wants to give these a good home! PM me with interest OR if you've got a reasonable offer.


----------



## Naval Gent

cincyJ said:


> C'mon - I know there's a 42S out there who wants to give these a good home! PM me with interest OR if you've got a reasonable offer.


I'm not a 42S, but here's some input - Most or all of these are orphaned suit coats, to my eye. If you had the pants, they'd probably already be gone.

Scott


----------



## wnh

^ I imagine the fact that you've only just joined -- combined with the fact that your first post was to try to sell a bunch of jackets all at once -- isn't doing you any favors. In the age of Internet scammery, a person would be justified in thinking it's too good to be true.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Almost free stuff!*

*I have a few things that I'd like to pass on for the cost of shipping in CONUS:*

1) *A pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers, marked size 40/32*.

I never wore these as they were too big in the waist even before my weight loss, and too short in the leg. Maybe I thought I would get fatter and shrink when I bought them...? The front pockets are reinforced with an inch or so of brown suede at the top; this shows as "edging" to the pockets from the front, which is actually rather attractive. Perfect when paired with a brown Harris tweed!

These are in very good to excellent condition (no marks at all on the pocket suede, for example), although they could do with being dry-cleaned and pressed as they've been hanging in my closet for a while.

*CLAIMED!*

2) A Leather Man Ltd. belt--so hand made in CT, of course. Leather ends, dark blue cloth with some sort of fish motif. Good used condition, in size 40--again, I think was being pessimistic about my weight!

*$5 shipped*

3) A light blue Nautica button-down shirt. It's size 17.5/34-35, and in very good condition, although rather rumpled at the moment as it's been folded rather than hung.

It's also rather interesting, in that it has small tabs under the straight collars to attach them to the body of the shirt, rather than the more usual button holes in the collars themselves. Other than this, it looks very much like a BB OCBD!

*$5 shipped*

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## cincyJ

wnh said:


> ^ I imagine the fact that you've only just joined -- combined with the fact that your first post was to try to sell a bunch of jackets all at once -- isn't doing you any favors. In the age of Internet scammery, a person would be justified in thinking it's too good to be true.


Gentlemen, thank you for your candor. I'd like to address your assertions about such potential reservations, in case they're what's holding anyone back. 

The best I can do to quell anyone's skepticism is to give you further background - my eBay username is j_b_20, and I purchased these jackets a couple of weeks ago. I have 110 pieces of feedback, all of it positive, and have been buying/selling on eBay for 6 years. The item number was 120253249901, and I paid ~$253 with shipping for 7 jackets (seller hasn't yet returned the positive feedback I left for him). To my dismay, they arrived and did not fit (no fault of the seller; only of my wishful thinking). Rather than have them altered and risk potentially having issues with the alterations (I've read all of your warnings against altering a jacket), I reasoned that I'd have to pass them along to someone else and try to recoup my expense. As I noted, I found a home for one of them with my father. The other six, I retain in my possession. The $225 I am offering these for is almost dead-on what I paid (with a deduction for the 1 less jacket). I have used the seller's pictures because I doubt I could take any better, but I'm certainly more than happy to give it a shot to prove I have them - PM me if you're interested, but have that reservation.

With regard to them being 'orphaned suit jackets' - I've read previous posts on this subject, and it seems to be highly subjective, hence your preemptive 'to my eye'. At least two of them (the tan and dark green) I would find difficult if not impossible to imagine ever having matching pants to. The pinstriped could very well be, I suppose. The window-pane/glen-plaid ones could go either way. That's why I've tried to use the more neutral term 'jacket' rather than 'blazer' or 'sportcoat', since I have no way of truly knowing that all of them are one or the other. 

I hope it was not too gauche of me to burst in to everyone's party, without introduction, and attempt to sell a few items, but I didn't really see a sub-forum for introductions. I've browsed the forum regularly well before joining, but haven't really had any questions to date that couldn't be answered by using the search feature. Just trying to save a few bucks in listing fees and see if anyone was interested. 

Thanks again, and the offer stands!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Hanover Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers*

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

This is a very nice pair of Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature shell cordovan plain toes. The size is not readily apparent. I simply can't read it. The measurements are approximately 11 3/4"x4 1/8" on the exterior and the interior length is 10 1/4" which is in the 8/8.5 range. The one readable part of the size is the last part of the width which is AA. Since Hanover widths reflected their combination lasts, the AA would be the heel width and the usual difference was 2 widths so the width at the ball of the foot is probably B. Both the soles and heels have good wear left. They have double soles and they are Goodyear storm welted. L.B. Sheppard Signature was the top of the Hanover lines.
Asking $55 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=513&i=hanshsk4.jpg
https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hansh2ga3.jpghttps://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hansh3mi2.jpghttps://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hansh5ts6.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB Suit*

The Brooks Brothers suit has *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=758019&postcount=2442


----------



## hbecklin

I have a few items I would like to offer for sale. All of these items were purchased new, and I have been their only owner.

1. Allen Edmonds Park Avenues (12D)
_SOLD PENDING PAYMENT!_
2. Allen Edmonds Maxfield loafers (12D)

These I also outgrew. These are perfect, however the heels are in need of replacement, as shown by the picture. The shoe trees are not included.

Made in the USA, at Allen Edmonds' Handsewn factory in Lewiston, ME.

$40 shipped, CONUS. PM if interested.

3. Thomas Pink Bengal Stripe Shirt (16)

I know Pink doesn't get a lot of love on this forum, however their shirts are really nice. A bengal stripe is great for more formal occasions.

Made in the UK. This was NOS when I bought it. It was made in Pink's famous Northern Ireland factory.

Yours for $25 shipped, CONUS. PM if interested.

4. Bills Khakis 8.5 oz Cotton Twills, in Khaki (36x32)

These are really nice, just too short for me now. Barely worn. They are Uncuffed, with little fabric on the bottom to let out. Bills Khakis Model M2, with a 32" inseam.

Made in the USA.

Yours for $25 shipped, CONUS. PM if interested.

5. Bills Khakis Bedford Cloth Pants, in Khaki (38x32)

These are also really great, kind of a lightweight fabric that looks like very fine wale corduroy, but is much, much lighter. I'd say it's the same weight as the regular 8.5 oz twills. Also uncuffed with a 32" inseam and little to take down, as well as Bills model M2.

Made in the USA.

A great addition to your wardrobe for $25 shipped, CONUS. PM if interested.

Of course, if you were interested in buying multiple items it would cut down on my shipping costs pretty significantly, so I'd cut you a deal depending on what you purchased.

Thanks,

Hans


----------



## Georgia

For sale..please PM if interested.

1. *Brand New ALDEN 978 Black Longwings.* Brand new - no box. Size 9.5 B/D. Black pebbled leather. Stunning.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2273lj0.jpghttps://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2274gc2.jpghttps://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2277uc3.jpg

2. *Brand New Woolrich Madras Plaid Jacket. * Size 42L. Tags still attached, NOT darted, 2 button front. The measurements are:
Pits: 45"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 26"
Length: 32.5"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2289oe9.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2290pd7.jpg

3. *Southwick for H. Stockton Navy Blue Blazer. * Measures to a 41R. Excellent shape...I would rate it a 9 out of 10.
Pits: 43"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 31.5"
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2292xo7.jpghttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2294fd0.jpg

4. *Ties - Perfect Shape.*
*Asking $15 each shipped CONUS*

a. Scottish Wool green plaid. 3.25"x59" - *SOLD*
https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2279sh6.jpg
b. Chipp Scottish Terrier Emblematic. 3.5"x59"
https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2280wf9.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2282rv4.jpg

5.* Thomas Pink New (without tags) Dress Shirt.* Size 16.5 x 36. French cuffs. White with violet and blue stripes. 
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2283ck3.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2284qs5.jpg

6. *Orvis Madras Dress Shirt.* Size Large, measures 17x36. The chest measures 26.5". Perfect condition.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2286ik3.jpg

7. *Zanella Dress Pants. * All are 100% wool, and in EXCELLENT shape. 
*Asking $25 shipped each CONUS or $42 for the remaining two pair. *
a. Grey mini-herringbone; size 38 waist x 30.5 inseam - *SOLD*

Details:
https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2298ar6.jpghttps://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2300wd0.jpg

b. Grey basket-weave; size 38 waist x 31 inseam.

Details:
https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2302mk1.jpghttps://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2304wq9.jpg

c. Navy blue; size 38 waist x 31 inseam.

Details:
https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2306hl9.jpghttps://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2309iy0.jpg

8. *Bill's Khakis MP2 Pants.* Size 36 x 33. These are a bit lighter twill than than the normal Bill's Khakis. They are in PERFECT shape. Pleated and cuffed.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS.*

Details:
https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2295ub5.jpghttps://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2297wi5.jpg

I also have the following remaining (with updated pricing):



Georgia said:


> More for sale:
> 
> 1. *Brand New Cole Haan Douglas Penny Loafers.* Size 9 D. No box - I only tried on. I got these on sale for $80;
> *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2255if2.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2256nx2.jpg
> 
> 5. *Brand New Vineyard Vines Swimsuit.* Navy blue with sailboats. Size XL (waist measures just under 38", and the inseam measures 8").
> *Asking $19 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2258oj7.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## Georgia

^^Updated inventory...please PM if interested.


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices on the remaining items. Please PM if interested.



Georgia said:


> For sale..please PM if interested.
> 
> 2. *Brand New Woolrich Madras Plaid Jacket. * Size 42L. Tags still attached, NOT darted, 2 button front. The measurements are:
> Pits: 45"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeves: 26"
> Length: 32.5"
> *Asking $32 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2289oe9.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2290pd7.jpg
> 
> 3. *Southwick for H. Stockton Navy Blue Blazer. * Measures to a 41R. Excellent shape...I would rate it a 9 out of 10.
> Pits: 43"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2292xo7.jpghttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2294fd0.jpg
> 
> 4. *Ties - Perfect Shape.*
> *Asking $10 each shipped CONUS*
> 
> b. Chipp Scottish Terrier Emblematic. 3.5"x59"
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2280wf9.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2282rv4.jpg
> 
> 5.* Thomas Pink New (without tags) Dress Shirt.* Size 16.5 x 36. French cuffs. White with violet and blue stripes.
> *Asking $32 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2283ck3.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2284qs5.jpg
> 
> 6. *Orvis Madras Dress Shirt.* Size Large, measures 17x36. The chest measures 26.5". Perfect condition.
> *Asking $22 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2286ik3.jpg
> 
> 7. *Zanella Dress Pants. * All are 100% wool, and in EXCELLENT shape.
> *Asking $22 shipped each CONUS or $40 for the remaining two pair. *
> b. Grey basket-weave; size 38 waist x 31 inseam.
> 
> Details:
> https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2302mk1.jpghttps://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2304wq9.jpg
> 
> c. Navy blue; size 38 waist x 31 inseam.
> 
> Details:
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2306hl9.jpghttps://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2309iy0.jpg
> 
> I also have the following remaining (with updated pricing):


Also - $30 for the Cole Haans.

Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> *I have a few things that I'd like to pass on for the cost of shipping in CONUS:*
> 
> 1) *A pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers, marked size 40/32*.
> 
> I never wore these as they were too big in the waist even before my weight loss, and too short in the leg. Maybe I thought I would get fatter and shrink when I bought them...? The front pockets are reinforced with an inch or so of brown suede at the top; this shows as "edging" to the pockets from the front, which is actually rather attractive. Perfect when paired with a brown Harris tweed!
> 
> These are in very good to excellent condition (no marks at all on the pocket suede, for example), although they could do with being dry-cleaned and pressed as they've been hanging in my closet for a while.
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> 2) A Leather Man Ltd. belt--so hand made in CT, of course. Leather ends, dark blue cloth with some sort of fish motif. Good used condition, in size 40--again, I think was being pessimistic about my weight!
> 
> *$5 shipped*
> 
> 3) A light blue Nautica button-down shirt. It's size 17.5/34-35, and in very good condition, although rather rumpled at the moment as it's been folded rather than hung.
> 
> It's also rather interesting, in that it has small tabs under the straight collars to attach them to the body of the shirt, rather than the more usual button holes in the collars themselves. Other than this, it looks very much like a BB OCBD!
> 
> *$5 shipped*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


The trousers and belt are claimed; the shirt is still available! :icon_smile:


----------



## hbecklin

Price drops on remaining items!


hbecklin said:


> I have a few items I would like to offer for sale. All of these items were purchased new, and I have been their only owner.
> 
> 1. Allen Edmonds Park Avenues (12D)
> _SOLD!_
> 2. Allen Edmonds Maxfield loafers (12D)
> 
> These I also outgrew. These are perfect, however the heels are in need of replacement, as shown by the picture. The shoe trees are not included.
> 
> Made in the USA, at Allen Edmonds' Handsewn factory in Lewiston, ME.
> 
> $35 shipped, CONUS. PM if interested.
> 
> 3. Thomas Pink Bengal Stripe Shirt (16)
> 
> I know Pink doesn't get a lot of love on this forum, however their shirts are really nice. A bengal stripe is great for more formal occasions.
> 
> Made in the UK. This was NOS when I bought it. It was made in Pink's famous Northern Ireland factory.
> 
> Yours for $20 shipped, CONUS. PM if interested.
> 
> Bills Khakis-_SOLD!_
> 
> Of course, if you were interested in buying multiple items it would cut down on my shipping costs pretty significantly, so I'd cut you a deal depending on what you purchased.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hans


----------



## Plainsman

*4 Original Brooks Brothers OCBD*

I have 3 white and 1 blue Brooks Brothers OCBD as seen here...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=500031&Parent_Id=662&default_color=Blue

All 4 have a size 19 on the neck and a size 37 on the sleeve. Yes, I used to be a big man and lost some weight so now they are huge on me. All 4 were purchased last spring and have probably been worn about 6-10 times each. Still look as good as when I got them. Non smoking house and all that other good stuff.

If you want actual pictures please let me know.

I am asking $45 each, or $160 for all 4, which ends up being about half price. We can arrange payment through paypal or another source if needed. Send me a message if you are interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts 11.5 AA/Florsheim Longwings 7.5 D*

Two very nice, very lightly used pair of dress shoes.

These J&M Aristocraft Full Brogue Balmorals, size 11.5 AA, are virtually new. They couldn't have been worn more than a couple of times. Made in the U.S., leather lined and Goodyear welted, I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=341&i=arisac2.jpg
https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris2ca2.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris3pc7.jpghttps://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris4oi2.jpghttps://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris5xi0.jpg

The other pair are Florsheim brown longwings, size 7.5 D. These are not the usual pebble grain longwings. These are calf. They have double leather soles, but they are not storm welted which gives them a somewhat sleeker look that the storm welted "gunboats". There is very slight wear to the soles (the channeled stitching is fully intact) and the heels show no wear at all. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=392&i=3asn8.jpg
https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=4ana4.jpghttps://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=4bcz3.jpg

PM questions or interest.


----------



## nerdykarim

*Brooks Brothers camelhair sack - 40 short. Asking $40 shipped.*

Lightly used, but in great condition. 3-roll-2, no darts, single vented. Made in USA (I'm pretty sure by Southwick). Subtle tan/brown check, very soft jacket. One of the thumbnail pics was taken with flash and one without--true color is kind of in between the two.

Measurements: chest 21.75, waist 19.75, shoulders 17.5, arms 24, length 29











I have a few more items for sale on Style Forum, but they're not necessarily Trad. Feel free to send me a PM through Ask Andy's or through Style Forum if you're interested in anything.


----------



## AlanC

Somebody needs to grab that Southwick blazer from Georgia. That's a screaming deal. I decided it was too long for me or I would have already bought it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Forgive my ignorance...*

Not being accustomed to the Internet habadashery biz, I cannot figure out how to post photos of items that may (or may not) be of interest. Mainly ties (Robert Talbott, BB, Burberry, J. Crew and some oldies from Britches of Georgetown), but also some J. Crew chinos I found today for $1.87 (35 waist, 32 inseam) and a BB Golden Fleece polo, flawless, light yellow, medium, I will be picking up tomorrow for half of $3.49 (it not being my size, tomorrow being 50-percent off day at the local thrift emporium and no guarantee of a buyer, I'll wait for the discount). I want to have fun with this, post what I paid for new thrift acquisitions so everyone knows the deal, maybe trade for stuff while cleaning out my closet(s) of things I don't wear much anymore. So, if anyone can advise me how to post JPEGs in this forum--I've already downloaded the images from the camera to my laptop--I would be much obliged. Forgive my ignorance of technology (I'm certain this is quite easy) and thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## AldenPyle

32rollandrock said:


> Not being accustomed to the Internet habadashery biz, I cannot figure out how to post photos of items that may (or may not) be of interest. Mainly ties (Robert Talbott, BB, Burberry, J. Crew and some oldies from Britches of Georgetown), but also some J. Crew chinos I found today for $1.87 (35 waist, 32 inseam) and a BB Golden Fleece polo, flawless, light yellow, medium, I will be picking up tomorrow for half of $3.49 (it not being my size, tomorrow being 50-percent off day at the local thrift emporium and no guarantee of a buyer, I'll wait for the discount). I want to have fun with this, post what I paid for new thrift acquisitions so everyone knows the deal, maybe trade for stuff while cleaning out my closet(s) of things I don't wear much anymore. So, if anyone can advise me how to post JPEGs in this forum--I've already downloaded the images from the camera to my laptop--I would be much obliged. Forgive my ignorance of technology (I'm certain this is quite easy) and thanks in advance for the help.


Follow this link
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615


----------



## 32rollandrock

AldenPyle said:


> Follow this link
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615


Many thanks. Will post tonight after work.


----------



## M. Kirk

I have four old school Ralph Lauren oxford cloth Big Shirts for sale. These shirts are oversized (think Mercer) and have a pocket and no polo symbol. I have one in blue, two in white, and one in a blue university stripe. All are size large and all are in great shape....worn less than five times. I was holding onto them but never seem to find a time to wear them. I am asking $20 plus shipping per shirt. I will try to post pictures later.

Send me a pm if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> *I have a few things that I'd like to pass on for the cost of shipping in CONUS:*
> 
> 1) A pair of RL Polo charcoal wool trousers, marked size 40/32.
> 
> 2) A Leather Man Ltd. belt
> 
> 3) A light blue Nautica button-down shirt


*All these items have now been claimed--thank you! :icon_smile:*


----------



## JohnMS

*Johnston and Murphy Saddle Shoes Size 8.5 D (two pairs)*

I'm out of town and so only have the following pictures of two pairs of shoes I have for sale. Some wear, but no foot imprints on the insoles. Shoe trees are NOT included.










Johnston and Murphy saddle shoes. I believe the Owen, about $265 right now, these are made in USA. One is black on black and the other black saddle with burgundy body. Size 8.5 D on both. Asking $40 each or both for $70 shipped to the continental USA. If you would like to see more pictures, please send me a PM and I'll take some more pictures when I get home after Memorial Day.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Florsheim Imperial Tan Longwings, 12C*

These are vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings in tan scotch-grain leather with double leather soles. Size is 12C. They're practically indestructible shoes in great condition. No scuffs or scrapes on the uppers, and soles that are still rock-solid. They even have the original all-leather heels with the old V-cleat. There are a few streaks of dark polish or edge dressing near the toes of both shoes, but it should come off easily with some acetone.

These often go for $70-80 on Ebay in similar condition. I'm asking $60 shipped anywhere in the US. Paypal greatly preferred. PM me if you have questions or are interested.









https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5137.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5138.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5139.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5140.jpg


----------



## Joe Beamish

Man, you guys are giving awesome prices for wonderful gear. I can't wait to catch something in my size!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Ties, BB polo, JC chinos*

Gents,

Call it the paper-clip syndrome: I'd rather swap than sell. I need 18/34, 36W, 30 inseam, 43-44R-S (depending), 8.5 D. Presently desiring topsiders, bow ties, pocket squares, but whatever. You never know what might turn up. PM me. Combined shipping? Of course.

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT BB polo, medium, light yellow, made in USA. Immaculate. With no sign of fraying and original color strong, this shirt should easily survive several years of regular wear. With tax, I paid $1.60 (it was 50 percent off). Figure I can ship for $5 (then again, I'm new to this), so let's call it $7 shipped CONUS. OBO.



















J. Crew relaxed-fit chinos, 35 waist, 32 inseam. With tax, I paid $2 (again, 50 percent off). Excellent condition. Would $7.50 be fair?



















Burberry tie

Extraordinary paisley. 3.5 at widest, 60 long. Owned it forever, just don't seem to get around much anymore. $10 shipped CONUS.



















BB for the Belmont. 3.75, 58. This tie will bring great luck, guaranteed. A steal at $10 CONUS.




























J. Crew, 3.5, 56. $10 CONUS.




























Robert Talbott, 3.5, 59. $10 CONUS.



















More later...


----------



## markdc

32rollandrock said:


> BB polo, medium, light yellow, made in USA. Immaculate. With no sign of fraying and original color strong, this shirt should easily survive several years of regular wear. With tax, I paid $1.60 (it was 50 percent off). Figure I can ship for $5 (then again, I'm new to this), so let's call it $7 shipped CONUS. OBO.


PM sent!


----------



## clemsontiger

Price Adjustment = $15 shipped
*15.5 33 BB OCBD Made in USA, $25 shipped CONUS:*

https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000636lx0.jpg

https://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000638lg6.jpg

Price Adjustment = $12 shipped
*Light Blue (a tad lighter than a BB OCBD) Perlis cotton trousers, $20 shipped CONUS:*
Waist - 36inches (18 inches across)
Inseam - 26 3/4 inches
Outseam - 36 3/4 inches
Cuffed at 1 1/2 inches

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000641ln1.jpg

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000642ru1.jpg

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000643tz3.jpg

2 small stains directly underneath the crouch, can't see while worn
1 Small stain that would be covered by the belt on the back left side (camera couldn't pick it up)


----------



## Orgetorix

Longwings are sold, pending payment.



Orgetorix said:


> These are vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings in tan scotch-grain leather with double leather soles. Size is 12C. They're practically indestructible shoes in great condition. No scuffs or scrapes on the uppers, and soles that are still rock-solid. They even have the original all-leather heels with the old V-cleat. There are a few streaks of dark polish or edge dressing near the toes of both shoes, but it should come off easily with some acetone.
> 
> These often go for $70-80 on Ebay in similar condition. I'm asking $60 shipped anywhere in the US. Paypal greatly preferred. PM me if you have questions or are interested.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5135.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5137.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5138.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5139.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5140.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

clemsontiger said:


> Price Adjustment = $15 shipped
> *15.5 33 BB OCBD Made in USA, $25 shipped CONUS:*
> 
> https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000636lx0.jpg


BB OCBD is sold pending payment.


----------



## Untilted

1. Non-Iron Brooks Brothers Rainbow Stripe Oxford Clothes Sport Shirt, tagged Small *SOLD*

*
$20 shipped*

2. NWOT Red Land's End Sweater Vest, tagged Small, never worn

*
$20 shipped*

3. Land's End Blue University Stripe OCBD size 14.5-33, Trim Fit

*
$15 shipped*

4. Polo Ralph Lauren patchwork plaid shirt, CUSTOM FIT, tagged small

*$20 shipped *

5. LL Bean Blue/Pink Stripe OCBD, size 14.5 X 33

-Made in U.S.A.

*
$20 Shipped*

6. NWT Polo RL Andrew Shorts, size 30

-6 inch inseam
-Double forward pleats

*$20 shipped*

7. J.Crew Wool Bow Tie

*
$10 shipped*


----------



## Untilted

1. Red 3 button flannel sack blazer untagged. Measures to be 36 Short *SOLD*

2. NWT Cable Car Clothiers Poplin Trousers, size 32 *SOLD*

-New, unhemmed
-$128 original price
-Made in USA
-Alterable waistband (2 inches to let out)
-Soft poplin cloth just for the summer
-Suspender buttons

*$40 shipped*


----------



## M. Charles

^Nice stuff. All way too small for me, though.


----------



## hillcityjosh

*For Sale: vintage Bass blucher mocs*

I'm selling these on ebay if anyone is interested...bidding starts at $7.99...

If anyone from the AAAC Trad forum has any interest in these and PM's me before the first eBay bid is made, I'll be willing to work something out in an off-eBay transaction...Just because I like this board so much...


----------



## clemsontiger

those shoes are lookers.


----------



## Asterix

These might not the epitome of some of AAAC members' notion of premium shoes but some might find them useful as closet fillers.

Brown Bass Monk Strap shoes 11.5D/M (worn twice). 
*$40 shipped.*

Burgundy Lands End Oxford Perforated brogues 12D/M (worn once). 
*$45 shipped.*

*I will let both go for $70 so PM if interested in either or both*


----------



## Untilted

*Price cut*

*SEE PRICE CUT!*



Untilted said:


> 1. Non-Iron Brooks Brothers Rainbow Stripe Oxford Clothes Sport Shirt, tagged Small *SOLD*
> 
> 2. NWOT Red Land's End Sweater Vest, tagged Small, never worn
> 
> *
> price cut $12 shipped*
> 
> 3. Land's End Blue University Stripe OCBD size 14.5-33, Trim Fit *sold*
> 
> *
> $15 shipped*
> 
> 4. Polo Ralph Lauren patchwork plaid shirt, CUSTOM FIT, tagged small *sold*
> 
> *price cut $15 shipped *
> 
> 5. LL Bean Blue/Pink Stripe OCBD, size 14.5 X 33
> 
> -Made in U.S.A.
> 
> *price cut
> $15 Shipped*
> 
> 6. NWT Polo RL Andrew Shorts, size 30
> 
> -6 inch inseam
> -Double forward pleats
> 
> *price cut $15 shipped*
> 
> 7. J.Crew Wool Bow Tie *sold*
> 
> *
> price cut $8 shipped*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Closet Cleaning*

Did some closet cleaning today. Letting some of this go cheap basically for costof shipping.

1. New in package BB boxer shorts. Red white and blue gingham.
Size M. $11ppd

2. Green and white BB gingham shirt. Spread collar.
15 32/33 $10ppd

3. BB Hunter Green wool sport coat. Muted greenm feels almost like camel hair. 40R 3/2 sack. $18ppd

4. BB Orphaned gray suit jacket, unlined 40R $6ppd

5. BB Sportcoat cream and brown tight houndstooth. Very nice.
3 button, high roll, darted, side vents. 39R - $38ppd

6. BB Sportcoat silk and wool blue, cream/brwn, herringbone. Nice summer sportcoat. 39R 2 button darted $38ppd

7. BB Summer suit. Brown sharkskin-esque tropical wool. 40R jacket. 3 button high roll, darted, single vent. Trous. 33 x 30. pleated. Hand topstiched. - $45ppd

I dont have a camera right now, but will post some crummy cameraphone pics on Tues.

Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

EastVillageTrad said:


> Did some closet cleaning today. Letting some of this go cheap basically for costof shipping.


Gosh, this stuff should be snapped up fast! I wish it was my size..


----------



## Asterix

Asterix said:


> These might not the epitome of some of AAAC members' notion of premium shoes but some might find them useful as closet fillers.
> 
> Brown Bass Monk Strap shoes 11.5D/M (worn twice).
> *$40 shipped.*
> 
> Burgundy Lands End Oxford Perforated brogues 12D/M (worn once).
> *SOLD*
> 
> *I will let both go for $70 so PM if interested in either or both*


The Bass Monk strap is still available.


----------



## TommyDawg

EastVillageTrad said:


> 5. BB Sportcoat cream and brown tight houndstooth. Very nice.
> 3 button, high roll, darted, side vents. 39R - $38ppd
> 
> 6. BB Sportcoat silk and wool blue, cream/brwn, herringbone. Nice summer sportcoat. 39R 2 button darted $38ppd
> 
> Please PM if interested.


PM sent regarding these two items.
Tom D.


----------



## Untilted

green trousers SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free wallets!*

Some time ago I purchased a lot of small leather goods from the Korchmar outlet (the people who make Atlas and Schleisinger leathergoods). Included in the lot were 15 small leather wallets. Although I didn't really want them, I've found that they're terrific for a very casual wallet for use (on beaches, around pools, and so on), when a bulkier wallet wouldn't work as well, and where any wallet is likely to get wet or bashed (or maybe lost!)

Anyway, while I'm keeping a few of these I'd like to pass most of them on to others here who could use them. They're very simple; they're all black, made for (or by?) Korchmar in the Dominican Republic. They're about 2.5 by 3.5 inches in size, and consist of four pieces of nice leather sewn together along the short and longer sides, providing three pockets for credit cards, IDs, receipts, and maybe folded banknotes. The two outer pockets are lined with some striped nylon-type material.

If you'd like one, PM me--if you could send me a couple of dollars for postage that would be great! If you'd like more than one (children seem to like them a lot!) let me know, and if there's enough left over after everyone who requests one gets one I'd be happy to send you two or three.

*UPDATE:* After searching around, these apparently are front pocket mini-wallets!


----------



## nerdykarim

I'd like to sell these five shirts as a lot for $75 ($15/shirt). I've decided that I prefer the 15.5x33 and in a slim fit. These are all the standard Brooks Brothers made-in-USA OCBD without fusing on the collar or anything. They were purchased from a mainline Brooks Brothers store, not an outlet. The ecru one has the old tag, but it's the same shirt as the others. The blue university stripe is missing the top button, but the replacement is still there--I just haven't sewn it in. Other than that, though, they're all in excellent condition.


Thumbnails are clickable. PM me if you have any other questions.

I also have a 15.5x34 blue university stripe in both regular and slim fit. PM me if you're interested in either.


----------



## wessex

EastVillageTrad said:


> 3. BB Hunter Green wool sport coat. Muted greenm feels almost like camel hair. 40R 3/2 sack. $18ppd


PM sent about this item.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BROWN FLORSHEIMS SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> Two very nice, very lightly used pair of dress shoes.
> 
> These J&M Aristocraft Full Brogue Balmorals, size 11.5 AA, are virtually new. They couldn't have been worn more than a couple of times. Made in the U.S., leather lined and Goodyear welted, I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=341&i=arisac2.jpg
> https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris2ca2.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris3pc7.jpghttps://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris4oi2.jpghttps://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aris5xi0.jpg
> 
> *BROWN FLORSHEIMS ARE SOLD*
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> Did some closet cleaning today. Letting some of this go cheap basically for costof shipping.


UPDATE, here are my limited pics:

1. New in package BB boxer shorts. Red white and blue gingham.
Size M. $11ppd









2. Green and white BB gingham shirt. Spread collar.
15 32/33 $10ppd









3. BB Hunter Green wool sport coat. Muted greenm feels almost like camel hair. 40R 3/2 sack. $18ppd









4. BB Orphaned gray suit jacket, unlined 40R $6ppd









5. BB Sportcoat cream and brown tight houndstooth. Very nice.
3 button, high roll, darted, side vents. 39R - $38ppd
*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

6. BB Sportcoat silk and wool blue, cream/brwn, herringbone. Nice summer sportcoat. 39R 2 button darted $38ppd









7. BB Summer suit. Brown sharkskin-esque tropical wool. 40R jacket. 3 button high roll, darted, single vent. Trous. 33 x 30. pleated. Hand topstiched. - $45ppd









Please PM if interested.


----------



## abc123

NEOS overshoes. You could go to battle in these things. They are brand new in box, and size XXL, which they claim is for sizes 11-12. I disagree, and think these are for a 10-10.5. A 9.5 and maybe 11 could also get them to work. These are the nicest overshoes I've seen. $30


----------



## JohnMS

*Two Pairs Johnston and Murphy Saddle Shoes Made in USA Size 8.5 D (Burg/black & Black/black)*

SHOES are SOLD

(sorry, didn't mean to yell)


----------



## 32rollandrock

JohnMS said:


> Following up on an earlier post I made...photos show the size as 8.5 D/B. Shoes are in fact a D width and the B shows up for the heel as these shoes have a combination last.
> 
> I'm out of town and so only have the following pictures of two pairs of shoes I have for sale. Some wear, but no foot imprints on the insoles. Shoe trees are NOT included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnston and Murphy saddle shoes. I believe the Owen, about $265 right now, these are made in USA. One is black on black and the other black saddle with burgundy body. Size 8.5 D on both. Asking $40 each or both for $70 shipped to the continental USA. If you would like to see more pictures, please send me a PM and I'll take some more pictures when I get home after Memorial Day.
> 
> Finally returned from vacation and have addition pictures of the shoes&#8230; Any black markings on the sole of the black pair are from putting edge dressing on the shoes.
> 
> Please PM me with any questions....
> 
> First up...the black pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy with Black Saddle


PM sent, both pairs.


----------



## hillcityjosh

Not sure, how exactly trad these are, but I've got them up on eBay:


----------



## Farmer

J. Crew navy/white seersucker pants, flat front, 35 x 30.

$25 or best offer - like new, don't fit anymore.

Pictures on request...


----------



## EastVillageTrad

UPDATE, here are my limited pics:

1. New in package BB boxer shorts. Red white and blue gingham.
Size M. $11ppd









2. Green and white BB gingham shirt. Spread collar.
15 32/33 $10ppd









3. BB Hunter Green wool sport coat. Muted greenm feels almost like camel hair. 40R 3/2 sack. $18ppd








*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

4. BB Orphaned gray suit jacket, unlined 40R $6ppd









5. BB Sportcoat cream and brown tight houndstooth. Very nice.
3 button, high roll, darted, side vents. 39R - $38ppd
*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

6. BB Sportcoat silk and wool blue, cream/brwn, herringbone. Nice summer sportcoat. 39R 2 button darted $38ppd









7. BB Summer suit. Brown sharkskin-esque tropical wool. 40R jacket. 3 button high roll, darted, single vent. Trous. 33 x 30. pleated. Hand topstiched. - $45ppd









8. Polo BLACK knit tie. $25ppd

Please PM if interested.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Good deal on that tie, one of my favorites.


----------



## DocHolliday

I hunted forever for a black knit last time I needed one. Someone should snag it.


----------



## Andy Roo

I listed this a while ago but it never sold, so here it is again.

J. Press pincord (at least I think it's pincord) 3/2 sack. No marked size, but looks like a 40L. The lining is ripped just underneath the collar, but otherwise she's tip top, and certainly wearable as is. $35 postage paid.

Chest: 21.5" (maybe 22")
Length from below the collar: 31.5"
Sleeves: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Longwings of the week, Blck shell tassels, Orvis Boat shoes*

Three nice pairs of shoes.

First, red/brown calf longwing gunboats from Florsheim, size 10 D. These are in very good condition. Both heels and soles are in very good shape. The soles are double and Goodyear storm welted. Minor scuffs, no dings. Asking $50 shipped CONUS *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=444&i=lw1fs4.jpg
https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw3nj6.jpg

Next is a pair of Orvis waxed leather deck shoes, size 7 D. These look as if they've been worn no more than a couple of times. The soles and heels have 99% of their life left. Unlined with well padded foot beds. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=231&i=orvisdh8.jpg
https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2lw2.jpghttps://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3er2.jpg

Finally a pair of very nice vintage black shell cordovan tassel loafer from Bostonian, size 9.5 D. These are genuine shell. There is a small area of frayed stitching on one shoe. It is less than 1/4" and is shown in the last picture. I would think this could be easily repaired. The soles have good wear left. The heels will probably need attention before too much longer. Asking $45 shipped Conus

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=225&i=shelldt3.jpg
https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shell3um3.jpghttps://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shell4qh8.jpghttps://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shell5tx3.jpg


----------



## cincyJ

*Lot of 6 Brooks Brothers Jackets, Size 42S*

Good Day, all:

There were no takers for these when I last listed them, but in case anyone was waiting for a nice price cut, I've now listed them on eBay discounted from the price I originally had them at. Bidding starts @ $174.99, BIN $189.99, + $19.99 shipping.

Cheers!


----------



## TweedyDon

*15-34/35 BB OCBD*

A quick dash in to my local thrift store revealed five BB OCBDs from the 346 range, in what seems to be very good if not excellent condition. two are white, two are blue, and one is dark pink. If anyone would like them, I'd be happy to go back and see if they're still there; they'd be $7.50 each, shipped; a bit less if you'd like more than one.


----------



## playdohh22

TweedyDon - You've been PM'd.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

PRICE UPDATES:

1. New in package BB boxer shorts. Red white and blue gingham.
Size M. $9ppd









2. Green and white BB gingham shirt. Spread collar.
15 32/33 $9ppd









3. BB Hunter Green wool sport coat. Muted greenm feels almost like camel hair. 40R 3/2 sack. $18ppd
*SOLD*

4. BB Orphaned gray suit jacket, unlined 40R $6ppd









5. BB Sportcoat cream and brown tight houndstooth. Very nice.
3 button, high roll, darted, side vents. 39R - $38ppd
*SOLD*

6. BB Sportcoat silk and wool blue, cream/brwn, herringbone. Nice summer sportcoat. 39R 2 button darted $35ppd









7. BB Summer suit. Brown sharkskin-esque tropical wool. 40R jacket. 3 button high roll, darted, single vent. Trous. 33 x 30. pleated. Hand topstiched. - $40ppd









8. Polo BLACK knit tie. $25ppd

Please PM if interested.


----------



## jfkemd

*tartan ties*

someone unloaded a collection of wool tartan ties at the local thrift shop here.
kept a couple for myself, and decided to offer the rest here.
seems unworn, and upon close inspection, they appear to be in perfect condition--no stains, snags or wrinkles.
they are all made in scotland, and are 100% wool
widths vary from 2 7/8 to 3 1/4 inches
all but one don't have the keepers in the back.








from left to right: flower of scotland, macdonald, lamont, macmillan









left to right again: macdonald of clanranald, macdougall, macdonald lord of isles, one on right is marked on the keeper as Gael

$5 each. 
would even be better if taken as an entire bunch.
pm me with questions.
thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

jfkemd--PM sent on ties! :icon_smile:


----------



## playdohh22

TweedyDon said:


> jfkemd--PM sent on ties! :icon_smile:


ic12337:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Gorgeous! Let us know if any don't go. I'd be happy to claim.

JB


----------



## playdohh22

BNIB - Clarks Original - SIZE 8M - $40 BIN










































Good Condition - Allen Edmonds "Auburn" - SIZE 7 1/2 C - $35


























































Brand New - Johnston&Murphy - SIZE 7 1/2 EEE - $40


















































Prices do not include shipping.


----------



## Asterix

*Polo Ralph Lauren Two tone Shoes Size 11.5D/M*

I bought these shoes from eBay for *$68 *from a seller who stated that they had only been worn once. I wore it briefly indoors to make sure they fit my 12D/M feet the day I got them and since then they have been sitting in my closet picking up dust. I would gladly let them go for *$45 shipped.
*
The upper lighter colored area is suede/dirty buck and the shoe trees are not part of the sale! PM me if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> A quick dash in to my local thrift store revealed five BB OCBDs from the 346 range, in what seems to be very good if not excellent condition. two are white, two are blue, and one is dark pink. If anyone would like them, I'd be happy to go back and see if they're still there; they'd be $7.50 each, shipped; a bit less if you'd like more than one.


*SHIRTS SECURED AND CLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT* :icon_smile:


----------



## jfkemd

*tartan ties sold*

pending funds.



jfkemd said:


> someone unloaded a collection of wool tartan ties at the local thrift shop here.
> kept a couple for myself, and decided to offer the rest here.
> seems unworn, and upon close inspection, they appear to be in perfect condition--no stains, snags or wrinkles.
> they are all made in scotland, and are 100% wool
> widths vary from 2 7/8 to 3 1/4 inches
> all but one don't have the keepers in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right: flower of scotland, macdonald, lamont, macmillan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to right again: macdonald of clanranald, macdougall, macdonald lord of isles, one on right is marked on the keeper as Gael
> 
> $5 each.
> would even be better if taken as an entire bunch.
> pm me with questions.
> thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> Some time ago I purchased a lot of small leather goods from the Korchmar outlet (the people who make Atlas and Schleisinger leathergoods). Included in the lot were 15 small leather wallets. Although I didn't really want them, I've found that they're terrific for a very casual wallet for use (on beaches, around pools, and so on), when a bulkier wallet wouldn't work as well, and where any wallet is likely to get wet or bashed (or maybe lost!)
> 
> Anyway, while I'm keeping a few of these I'd like to pass most of them on to others here who could use them. They're very simple; they're all black, made for (or by?) Korchmar in the Dominican Republic. They're about 2.5 by 3.5 inches in size, and consist of four pieces of nice leather sewn together along the short and longer sides, providing three pockets for credit cards, IDs, receipts, and maybe folded banknotes. The two outer pockets are lined with some striped nylon-type material.
> 
> If you'd like one, PM me--if you could send me a couple of dollars for postage that would be great! If you'd like more than one (children seem to like them a lot!) let me know, and if there's enough left over after everyone who requests one gets one I'd be happy to send you two or three.
> 
> *UPDATE:* After searching around, these apparently are front pocket mini-wallets!


*I still have a few of these wallets available, if anyone would like one (or more!)* :icon_smile: Just *$2.50* for shipping in CONUS....

I've been using mine pretty much constantly since I decided to try it out--it's very, very nice (Korchmar's a great American company that makes terrific leather goods), and I'm finding its smaller size a significant advantage over my usual Smythson wallet, which is getting jealous!

And since I didn't think I'd like it when I first received them--why not take a chance and see if yours will convert you, too? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Norman Hilton jackets!*

I have two Norman Hilton jackets available. (In case you're not familiar with Norman Hilton, it's basically the J.Press of Princeton--wonderful, trad. clothes, albeit hideously expensive!) They're both tagged 39R (but measurements to come), and are WONDERFUL. If you're interested, *please PM me for pictures*. If these were even close to my size they'd not be here, but back at Norman Hilton for alteration... :icon_smile_wink:

Prices on these reflect the fact that I've benefitted a lot from this Thrift exchange, and from AAAC in general, and would like to give something back! :icon_smile:

1) *A Norman Hilton double-breasted navy blazer with peak lapels*.

Very Good to Excellent condition; no flaws that I can detect. Working surgeon's cuffs with brass buttons, complete with Norman Hilton insignia. This jacket is almost certainly full- or half-canvassed, although I'm not 100% certain of this. A really lovely trad. item! *$30 shipped in CONUS*

2) *A Norman Hilton bespoke (?) cashmere (?) jacket*; _*this is possibly the most beautiful jacket I've even seen. *_

Excellent condition! Dark charcoal gray herringbone with a beautiful Royal Blue windowpane overcheck. There is no material content listed, although it's very, very soft, and I suspect it's cashmere. (Or possibly camelhair, but my money's on the goat! If it's a blend it's a very high cashmere or camelhair content indeed.) This seems to have been custom made in 1991; the original owner's name is in the interior pocket. Working surgeon's cuffs; lovely (bespoke?) paisley lining. This is really beautiful, and if it was anywhere near my current size it would be off to a tailor's and not listed here! At least it will go to a good home.... *$50 shipped in CONUS*

*Please PM me with interest and offers!*


----------



## AlanC

^Somebody steal those Hiltons from TweedyDon fast. If they were a slight bit bigger (or me smaller) I'd be mighty tempted myself.


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> ^Somebody steal those Hiltons from TweedyDon fast. If they were a slight bit bigger (or me smaller) I'd be mighty tempted myself.


They might work for me if I were to join the two of them together.:icon_smile: They sound like beautiful jackets though.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*J&M Aristocraft Beef Roll Penny Loafers 9 C/NEW Bass Saddle Oxfords 11 N*

A very nice lightly used pair of Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft Penny Loafers in size 9 C. The pictures tell it, these are in very nice condition. Asking $37.50 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=87&i=jmbeefsu9.jpg
https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmbeef2zc9.jpg https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmbeef3np5.jpg

I've listed this pair before, but at a price the market wasn't interested in so here they are at about half the previous cost. These are new without the box vintage Bass saddle oxfords in size 11 N. They have all leather soles and heels with the Bass version of the Florsheim v-cleat. Goodyear welted, these are a very well made shoe. If you're not one for white bucks with your seersucker suit, these would be the perfect replacement. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=232&i=basssad2rx4.jpg
https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssad4uv2.jpg https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssad3lj7.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssadyc7.jpg

Also. here are some better pictures of the Orvis boat shoes and the Bostonian shell tassels I have listed a few posts back.

Orvis

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=89&i=orvisboat3cb4.jpg
https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboatcm5.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboat2mi8.jpg

Bostonian Shells

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=338&i=blshell2vd7.jpg
https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell4mi9.jpg https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell5ya0.jpg https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell3lq1.jpg

For information on the Orvis or Shells see this post. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=764977&postcount=2509

I posted these ties over at SF a day or so ago and thought I had posted them here as well, but I must have failed to click the post it button. At any rate here they are. The first tie on the left has sold and the posted price cuts apply.

*PINK AND BLUE TALBOTT SOLD*

All but the bow are Robert Talbotts. The pink and blue Talbott has been worn a couple times, but is in flawless condition. The other Talbotts are are NWOT. The Brooks Brothers bow has been lightly used and has no issues. Asking $20 *NOW $17* each shipped for the pink and blue Talbott and the BB bow, $30 *NOW $25* for each of the other Talbotts. PM me for multi-tie discounts. The remaining Talbotts are approximately 3 3/4" at the widest point and 58" long.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=515&i=ties1zi3.jpg
https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties2yx6.jpghttps://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties3bl1.jpghttps://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties4bq2.jpg https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties5vi1.jpg


----------



## Bob_Brooks

*BB 3/2 Sack J Crew Shoes Orvis VV*

For your consideration:
Brooks Brothers Navy 3/2 Sack Blazer tagged 46L. Jacket in great condition, dry cleaned and ready to wear. Spots on pic are result of my poor photography skills.
$45 Shipped

Sold Pending Payment
https://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000466fh7.jpg

Laundered but never worn Polo Ralph Lauren Long Sleeved Linen Shirt Size XXL
$30 Shipped
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000478ee9.jpg

J Crew Dirty Buc Size 12 Used but good condition
$30 Shipped
https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000480uh8.jpg

Vineyard Vines Cotton Trousers Flat Front 33x32 Great condition
$25 Shipped
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000483gw5.jpg

Orvis Reds Flat Front 34x32 $20 Shipped
https://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000484ji0.jpg

J Crew Loafers 11 1/2 
$20 Shipped
Sold 
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000476ay3.jpg

Thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*Measurements added!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have two Norman Hilton jackets available. (In case you're not familiar with Norman Hilton, it's basically the J.Press of Princeton--wonderful, trad. clothes, albeit hideously expensive!) They're both tagged 39R (but measurements to come), and are WONDERFUL. If you're interested, *please PM me for pictures*. If these were even close to my size they'd not be here, but back at Norman Hilton for alteration... :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Prices on these reflect the fact that I've benefitted a lot from this Thrift exchange, and from AAAC in general, and would like to give something back! :icon_smile:
> 
> 1) *A Norman Hilton double-breasted navy blazer with peak lapels*.
> 
> Very Good to Excellent condition; no flaws that I can detect. Working surgeon's cuffs with brass buttons, complete with Norman Hilton insignia. This jacket is almost certainly full- or half-canvassed, although I'm not 100% certain of this. A really lovely trad. item! *$30 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> 2) *A Norman Hilton bespoke (?) cashmere (?) jacket*; _*this is possibly the most beautiful jacket I've even seen. *_
> 
> Excellent condition! Dark charcoal gray herringbone with a beautiful Royal Blue windowpane overcheck. There is no material content listed, although it's very, very soft, and I suspect it's cashmere. (Or possibly camelhair, but my money's on the goat! If it's a blend it's a very high cashmere or camelhair content indeed.) This seems to have been custom made in 1991; the original owner's name is in the interior pocket. Working surgeon's cuffs; lovely (bespoke?) paisley lining. This is really beautiful, and if it was anywhere near my current size it would be off to a tailor's and not listed here! At least it will go to a good home.... *$50 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> *Please PM me with interest and offers!*


*Measurements for the jackets listed earlier today (all according to Andrew Harris' measurement guide)*:

*DB Blazer:*

Chest: 19.5
Sleeve: 23.25 (2 inches to let down--although note that this has surgeon's cuffs)
Length: 30 (from bottom of collar to the hem)

*Cashmere (?) bespoke (?) jacket:*

Chest: 19.75
Sleeve: 23.25 (I'll check on material to let down if anyone is interested!)
Length: 30 (from bottom of collar to the hem)

I also have pictures to email anyone interested--please PM inquiries and offers! :icon_smile:

*Please note editing on sleeve length!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Another blue blazer!*

This one is single breasted, and "Made expressly for Alexander's". It's navy blue, single-breasted, brass-coloured buttons, and tagged 46R; it runs true to size. There's no fabric content listed, but I _strongly_ suspect it's all wool. It has patch, flapped pockets, and a patch breast pocket. it's in excellent condition! The only drawback for the trad. purist is its darts... This notwithstanding, this is a great blazer!

*Blazer claimed, pending payment.*


----------



## jfkemd

*remaining tartan ties*

went back to the same thrift store for the rest of the tartan ties, and got the final two that I could find.
added a third tie that is not of the same theme but just as nice.
all in excellent to perfect condition.
no snags or wrinkles.
all wool
the tartans do not have keepers on the back.
the tie on the right is from Hathaway
3-3.25 inches in width.
would like $8 for each. slightly more expensive the last ones I found.
PM with questions.








the 2 on the left are scottish tartans namely stewart royal (or the other way around) and robertson.


----------



## playdohh22

playdohh22 said:


> BNIB - Clarks Original - SIZE 8M - $40 BIN -> $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Condition - Allen Edmonds "Auburn" - SIZE 7 1/2 C - $35 -> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New - Johnston&Murphy - SIZE 7 1/2 EEE - $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prices do not include shipping.


Price drop -
AE Auburn 
Clarks


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

If anyone wants it...

Haspel Cotton 46R/S Blue/White Pincord Suit
48" chest
42" Waist on pants
31" inseam (w/ a couple " to let out)
2-button and darted (unfortunately)

It's a funny story actually. 
There was a pink/white Haspel Pincord and a Haspel Seersucker in my size next to this at the thrift store. 
Tried the others on, assumed this was donated by the same guy, bought all three, arrived home to discover an extra 10" in the chest and waist of one of my new purchases.

If it fits anyone (even if it doesn't), and you don't mind paying the shipping, it's yours.


----------



## cowboyjack

PM sent on pincord suit.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

UPDATE, LAST CHANCE - THIS STUFF GOES TO GOODWILL FRIDAY:

1. New in package BB boxer shorts. Red white and blue gingham.
Size M. $5ppd









4. BB Orphaned gray suit jacket, unlined 40R $6ppd









6. BB Sportcoat silk and wool blue, cream/brwn, herringbone. Nice summer sportcoat. 39R 2 button darted $38ppd









7. BB Summer suit. Brown sharkskin-esque tropical wool. 40R jacket. 3 button high roll, darted, single vent. Trous. 33 x 30. pleated. Hand topstiched. - $45ppd









Please PM if interested.


----------



## swb120

*Orvis suit 42R, 38W - 3/2 , flat front pants - PRICE REDUCED*

*PRICE REDUCED TO $50 SHIPPED CONUS.*



swb120 said:


> Beautiful tan/khaki colored Orvis suit. 3/2 rolled suitcoat, flat front pants (pants not cuffed). Tagged 42R, 38W, but check measurements. Made in USA. Asking *$75 shipped*.
> 
> Suitcoat:
> Sleeves - 24 1/2
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 31
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam (across back) - 19 1/2
> Chest (armpit to armpit) - 22 1/2
> 
> Pants:
> Outseam - 40 1/4
> Inseam - 29 1/2 (extra 2" to let out)
> Waist - 38-39" [19 1/2 x 2] (extra 2" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6820.jpg
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k241/swb120/IMG_6824.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone really should jump on EVT's BB sportcoat!!


----------



## cowboyjack

If EVT's BB sportcoats were 46R, they would be on the way to my happy home.


----------



## jfkemd

*tartan ties.*

tartan ties sold pending funds.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> *I still have a few of these wallets available, if anyone would like one (or more!)* :icon_smile: Just *$2.50* for shipping in CONUS....
> 
> I've been using mine pretty much constantly since I decided to try it out--it's very, very nice (Korchmar's a great American company that makes terrific leather goods), and I'm finding its smaller size a significant advantage over my usual Smythson wallet, which is getting jealous!
> 
> And since I didn't think I'd like it when I first received them--why not take a chance and see if yours will convert you, too? :icon_smile_wink:


Last few available!


----------



## paper clip

*Bills shorts M2, 33 waist*

Gents,

Here's a pair of Bills Khaki shorts. Stone color, M2, size 33.

I bought them as pants (Irregs from ebay) and then had them hemmed into shorts. I just don't like the M2 fit.




























Waist = 33"
Inseam (from crotch to hem) = 10.5"
Outseam (from waistband to hem) = 20.5"

$10 shipped to CONUS.

PM me.


----------



## wnh

Price drops on the remaining items. I've also got a Brooks Brothers BrooksEase navy sack suit, size 41L, that I plan to post in a couple of days.



wnh said:


> Cleaning out the tie closet. If you're interested in more than one tie, we'll work something out. PM if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> *1.* Lands' End repp, long. Handsewn in USA. 64" long, 3.75" wide. *Sold!*
> *2.* Lands' End repp, long. Handsewn in USA. 63" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*
> *3.* Lands' End woven dots, pink w/ light blue, long. Handsewn in USA. 64.5" long, 3.75" wide. *$12 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.* Robert Talbott for Ed V's (local men's store). Handsewn. 55.5" long, 3.5" wide. *$10 shipped*.
> *5.* Brooks Brothers Makers silk plaid. Made in USA. 59" long, 3.75" wide. *$10 shipped*.
> *6.* Rivetz of Boston printed medallion. Hand block printed in England. 64" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7.* Jacobs Roberts (for Town & County -- local men's store). "Exclusive three thread all silk repp." 55.5" long, 3" wide. *Sold!*
> *8.* Jos. A. Bank Executive Collection silk repp. Handsewn in USA. 57" long, 3.75" wide. *Sold!*
> *9.* Jos. A. Bank Premier Collection paisley. Hand printed in Italy, handsewn in USA. 59" long, 3.5" wide. *$10 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.* Leonardo Strelli by Tie Rack printed silk. Made in Italy. 57" long, 3.5" wide. *$6 shipped*.
> *11.* Izod silk with satin stripes. 57" long, 4" wide. *$6 shipped*.
> *12.* Bass silk w/ shields. Hand made. 57.5" long, 3.5" wide. *Sold!*
> 
> Also, a few things I've still got lying around.
> 
> Lands' End blue/white candy stripe, pinpoint or broadcloth (not sure) button down. Size 15.5x33. *$10 shipped*.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010121hv8.jpg
> 
> The Moors shetland cardigan sweater vest w/ leather buttons. Made in USA of yarn spun in Scotland. Size XL, 23.23" under the arms, 16.25" across the shoulders, 27" long. *$20 shipped*.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010130sv7.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010133dr4.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010134pd5.jpg
> 
> Ralph Lauren Blake cotton plaid short-sleeved sport shirt, size Medium. Actual color is lighter than the pictures indicate. *$12 shipped*.
> 
> https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010088av2.jpg https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010091or6.jpg


----------



## Sweetness

Alden 663 - The Original Tassel Loafer Burgundy Moccasin (Retail: $370)
Size: 10.5 A/C

I'm having trouble labeling it between "almost new" and "very good." The interior is perfect, the exterior/sole has no damage but looks to be worn two or three times. I purchased the pair online, wore it for about 1/4 mile, and realized it was too tight for my feet.

Looking for $100 (less than what I paid for the shoe), shipping included.

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1984qp5.jpg

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1985le9.jpg

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1989qe3.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

*44R sport coats, Burberry and BB*

These are just a smidge big for me. Might have them altered anyway, but if someone here is interested, I'd be willing to part. Also, if someone could point me to a sticky somewhere that gives instructions, I'd be happy to pass along precise measurements as to shoulders, length, sleeve, etc.

Burberry. Flawless condition. Darted, two button. $20:





































BB, camel hair, two button, darted. $20:


----------



## TweedyDon

A first-rate guide to jacket measurements can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/AndrewHarrisEBayMeasurement.htm

:icon_smile:


----------



## tripreed

These are two older listings that I have that might look good to someone (on the taller side) as the temperatures start warming up.

The first is a NWT Southwick Douglas poplin suit. It is sized 41L. SOLD

The second is a Brooks Brothers glen plaid sack suit; 42L SOLD


----------



## Reddington

tripreed said:


> The first is a NWT Southwick Douglas poplin suit. It is sized 41L.
> 
> https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001844hd9.jpg
> 
> I'm asking $50 shipped for the poplin suit.


What an incredible deal. If only it was a 41 R..............


----------



## EastVillageTrad

UPDATE, LAST CHANCE - THIS STUFF GOES TO GOODWILL FRIDAY:

1. New in package BB boxer shorts. Red white and blue gingham.
SOLD

4. BB Orphaned gray suit jacket, unlined 40R $6ppd









6. BB Sportcoat silk and wool blue, cream/brwn, herringbone. Nice summer sportcoat. 39R 2 button darted $38ppd









7. BB Summer suit. Brown sharkskin-esque tropical wool. 40R jacket. 3 button high roll, darted, single vent. Trous. 33 x 30. pleated. Hand topstiched. - $45ppd









Please PM if interested.


----------



## Andy Roo

Andy Roo said:


> I listed this a while ago but it never sold, so here it is again.
> 
> J. Press pincord (at least I think it's pincord) 3/2 sack. No marked size, but looks like a 40L. The lining is ripped just underneath the collar, but otherwise she's tip top, and certainly wearable as is. $35 postage paid.
> 
> Chest: 21.5" (maybe 22")
> Length from below the collar: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 26"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"


This jacket has been sold.


----------



## Georgia

Some Summer stuff...please PM if interested. I'm happy to cut a deal if you want more than one item.

1. *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Polo Shirt.* 100% mercerized cotton. White with sky blue and black windowpane design. Size XL (chest measures 25" flat).
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2434za0.jpg

2. *Various Shorts*. Seersucker...Patch Madras...Details Below...

Details:
https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2407bg9.jpghttps://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2408nb2.jpghttps://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2409ih4.jpghttps://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2410yi5.jpghttps://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2411dd6.jpghttps://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2412sq5.jpghttps://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2414pv1.jpg
a. Polo Ralph Lauren blue/white seersucker. Size 33 (measures 34") w/ 9" inseam. *$25 shipped CONUS*
b. NEW (no tags) Bobby Jones patch madras shorts Navy blue & White. Size 33 (measures 33") w/ 8" inseam. *$25 shipped CONUS*
c. Brooks Brothers red & white pinstripe shorts. Size 34 (measures 34") w/ 9" inseam. *$25 shipped CONUS*
d. J Crew patch madras shorts. Size 33 (measures 34") w/ 8" inseam. *$25 shipped CONUS*
e. NEW (no tags) Jeff Rose grey/white seersucker shorts. Size 34 (measures 34") w/ 8" inseam. *$25 shipped CONUS*

3. *Ties...Details Below*
Set 1: Brooks Brothers *$16 each or 2 for $25 shipped CONUS*

https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2416pe2.jpghttps://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2417rw7.jpg
a. Red w/ ovals
b. Orange
c. Green
d. Royal Blue w/ Golf Clubs
e. NWT Red w/ emblems

Set 2: The Trad Set *$13 each or 2 for $20 shipped CONUS*

https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2419ro8.jpghttps://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2420rg1.jpg
a. Skinny Valentino
b. Chipp Navy w/ Scotties
c. Pendleton Madras
d. Blue Madras

4. *Belts. $12 each shipped CONUS*

https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2422dh5.jpghttps://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2423fp4.jpg
a. Blue/Green Surcingle. Size 36 (measures more like a 34") - *SOLD*
b. NEW Lacoste Blue/Garnet. Size 34 (measures more like a 32")

5. *New J. Crew Shirt.* Brand new - size Medium. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2424yx1.jpg

6. *Charles Tyrwhitt Shirt.* Green with navy blue windowpane. French cuffs. Size 16.5 x 34
*SOLD*

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2426vs5.jpg

7. *J. Press & Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts - *size 16.5 x 33 *
Asking $25 each or $45 for the pair*

https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2429tx2.jpghttps://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2430tw6.jpg
a. J Press red micro-gingham *SOLD*
b. Brooks Brothers white/pink candy stripe (measures 16.5 x 33) *SOLD*

8. *Ralph Lauren Dress Shirts*
*Asking $25 each or $45 for the pair*

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2432pe5.jpghttps://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2433aa2.jpg
a. Philip; White w/ Black windowpane. Size 16.5 x 33 *SOLD*
b. Curham; Violet. Size M (measures 15.5 x 34.5) *SOLD*

9. *Brand New Woolrich Madras Plaid Jacket. * Size 42L. Tags still attached, NOT darted, 2 button front. The measurements are:
Pits: 45"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 26"
Length: 32.5"
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2289oe9.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2290pd7.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pictures now available!*

I have just sent pictures of these jackets to all who requested them--my sincere spologies for the delay here. Now they're on my harddrive, I'd be very happy to send them to anyone else interested! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> Originally Posted by *TweedyDon* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=766436#post766436
> _I have two Norman Hilton jackets available. (In case you're not familiar with Norman Hilton, it's basically the J.Press of Princeton--wonderful, trad. clothes, albeit hideously expensive!) They're both tagged 39R (but measurements to come), and are WONDERFUL. If you're interested, *please PM me for pictures*. If these were even close to my size they'd not be here, but back at Norman Hilton for alteration... :icon_smile_wink:_
> 
> _Prices on these reflect the fact that I've benefitted a lot from this Thrift exchange, and from AAAC in general, and would like to give something back! :icon_smile:_
> 
> _1) *A Norman Hilton double-breasted navy blazer with peak lapels*. _
> 
> _Very Good to Excellent condition; no flaws that I can detect. Working surgeon's cuffs with brass buttons, complete with Norman Hilton insignia. This jacket is almost certainly full- or half-canvassed, although I'm not 100% certain of this. A really lovely trad. item! *$30 shipped in CONUS*_
> 
> _2) *A Norman Hilton bespoke (?) cashmere (?) jacket*; *this is possibly the most beautiful jacket I've even seen. *_
> 
> _Excellent condition! Dark charcoal gray herringbone with a beautiful Royal Blue windowpane overcheck. There is no material content listed, although it's very, very soft, and I suspect it's cashmere. (Or possibly camelhair, but my money's on the goat! If it's a blend it's a very high cashmere or camelhair content indeed.) This seems to have been custom made in 1991; the original owner's name is in the interior pocket. Working surgeon's cuffs; lovely (bespoke?) paisley lining. This is really beautiful, and if it was anywhere near my current size it would be off to a tailor's and not listed here! At least it will go to a good home.... *$50 shipped in CONUS*_
> 
> _*Please PM me with interest and offers!*_
> 
> *Measurements for the jackets listed earlier today (all according to Andrew Harris' measurement guide)*:
> 
> *DB Blazer:*
> 
> Chest: 19.5
> Sleeve: 23.25 (2 inches to let down--although note that this has surgeon's cuffs)
> Length: 30 (from bottom of collar to the hem)
> 
> *Cashmere (?) bespoke (?) jacket:*
> 
> Chest: 19.75
> Sleeve: 23.25 (I'll check on material to let down if anyone is interested!)
> Length: 30 (from bottom of collar to the hem)
> 
> I also have pictures to email anyone interested--please PM inquiries and offers! :icon_smile:
> 
> *Please note editing on sleeve length!*


----------



## Jack.

*Nantucket Reds 35 Waist x 30 Inseam AS-NEW!*

*AS-NEW!
*​ *Nantucket** Reds!
*​ *The real deal!*​ *Purchased at Murray's Toggery Shop last summer.*​ *Worn two or three times. Cleaned. Pressed. Immaculate.*​ *35 Waist x 30 Inseam.*​ *Cuffs. Flat Front.*​ *Retail Price is $68 bucks plus shipping = close to $80 bucks!*​ *$30 bucks shipped CONUS via Priority Mail.*​ *PM or email to [email protected].com*​ *Thanks!*​ *https://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2898961jd8.jpg*​ *https://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2898965to8.jpg

As long as they're up here, they are still available.
*​


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Bow Tie Sold*



tonylumpkin said:


> A very nice lightly used pair of Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft Penny Loafers in size 9 C. The pictures tell it, these are in very nice condition. Asking $37.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=87&i=jmbeefsu9.jpg
> https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmbeef2zc9.jpg https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmbeef3np5.jpg
> 
> I've listed this pair before, but at a price the market wasn't interested in so here they are at about half the previous cost. These are new without the box vintage Bass saddle oxfords in size 11 N. They have all leather soles and heels with the Bass version of the Florsheim v-cleat. Goodyear welted, these are a very well made shoe. If you're not one for white bucks with your seersucker suit, these would be the perfect replacement. Asking $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=232&i=basssad2rx4.jpg
> https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssad4uv2.jpg https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssad3lj7.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssadyc7.jpg
> 
> Also. here are some better pictures of the Orvis boat shoes and the Bostonian shell tassels I have listed a few posts back.
> 
> Orvis
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=89&i=orvisboat3cb4.jpg
> https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboatcm5.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboat2mi8.jpg
> 
> Bostonian Shells
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=338&i=blshell2vd7.jpg
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell4mi9.jpg https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell5ya0.jpg https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell3lq1.jpg
> 
> For information on the Orvis or Shells see this post. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=764977&postcount=2509
> 
> I posted these ties over at SF a day or so ago and thought I had posted them here as well, but I must have failed to click the post it button. At any rate here they are. The first tie on the left has sold and the posted price cuts apply.
> 
> *PINK AND BLUE TALBOTT SOLD*
> 
> All but the bow are Robert Talbotts. The pink and blue Talbott has been worn a couple times, but is in flawless condition. The other Talbotts are are NWOT. The Brooks Brothers bow has been lightly used and has no issues. Asking $20 *NOW $17* each shipped for the pink and blue Talbott and the BB bow, $30 *NOW $25* for each of the other Talbotts. PM me for multi-tie discounts. The remaining Talbotts are approximately 3 3/4" at the widest point and 58" long.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=515&i=ties1zi3.jpg
> https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties2yx6.jpghttps://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties3bl1.jpghttps://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties4bq2.jpg https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties5vi1.jpg


----------



## Jack.

*Andover Shop Khaki Trousers*

*Waist 35 inches.*​ *Inseam 31 ½ inches.*
*Outseam 42 inches.*
*Cuff 1 1/2 inches.*
*Double forward pleats.*
*Great used condition, please see last photo,*
*line in the fabric on lower left leg.

$125 new, save a $100 bucks, $25 shipped conus via Priority Mail.
PM or email to [email protected]
Thanks.

*​ https://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=401b1uu8.jpg​ https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=411d1iy1.jpg​ https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=47611xn4.jpg​


----------



## Jack.

*Orvis Hopsack 3b Navy Blazer 42 Long*

*Orvis Navy Blazer.*​ *Always indispensable.*​ *Excellent As-New condition

Fully lined. Three button. Single Vent. 
Summer weight hopsack material.
Zipper security pocket inside.*​ 
*Size tagged a 42 Long, but double-check measurements below.

*​ *Chest - 22 1/2 inches straight across under arm to under arm.
Sleeves - 26 1/2 inches from shoulder seam to cuff. 3 buttons at cuff.
Shoulders - 19 inches straight across back seam to seam.
Length - 33 inches from bottom of collar straight down to hem.

*​ *$25 bucks shipped via Priority Mail to all points CONUS.
PM or email to [email protected].
Thanks.

*​ https://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0e7d1at2.jpg​ https://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0fdd1pe7.jpg​ https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2909035gm3.jpg​


----------



## TweedyDon

If only Jack's stuff were larger....!


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory; price cuts on the rest. Please PM if interested...



Georgia said:


> Some Summer stuff...please PM if interested. I'm happy to cut a deal if you want more than one item.
> 
> 1. *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Polo Shirt.* 100% mercerized cotton. White with sky blue and black windowpane design. Size XL (chest measures 25" flat).
> *SOLD*
> 
> 2. *Various Shorts*. Seersucker...Patch Madras...Details Below...
> 
> Details:
> https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2407bg9.jpghttps://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2408nb2.jpghttps://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2409ih4.jpghttps://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2410yi5.jpghttps://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2411dd6.jpghttps://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2412sq5.jpghttps://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2414pv1.jpg
> a. Polo Ralph Lauren blue/white seersucker. Size 33 (measures 34") w/ 9" inseam. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> b. NEW (no tags) Bobby Jones patch madras shorts Navy blue & White. Size 33 (measures 33") w/ 8" inseam. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> c. Brooks Brothers red & white pinstripe shorts. Size 34 (measures 34") w/ 9" inseam. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> d. J Crew patch madras shorts. Size 33 (measures 34") w/ 8" inseam. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> e. NEW (no tags) Jeff Rose grey/white seersucker shorts. Size 34 (measures 34") w/ 8" inseam. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 3. *Ties...Details Below*
> Set 1: Brooks Brothers *$12 each or 2 for $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2416pe2.jpghttps://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2417rw7.jpg
> a. Red w/ ovals
> b. Orange
> c. Green
> d. Royal Blue w/ Golf Clubs
> e. NWT Red w/ emblems
> 
> Set 2: The Trad Set *$10 each or 2 for $17 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2419ro8.jpghttps://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2420rg1.jpg
> a. Skinny Valentino
> b. Chipp Navy w/ Scotties
> c. Pendleton Madras
> d. Blue Madras
> 
> 4. *Belts. $10 each shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2423fp4.jpg
> a. Blue/Green Surcingle. Size 36 (measures more like a 34") - *SOLD*
> b. NEW Lacoste Blue/Garnet. Size 34 (measures more like a 32")
> 
> 5. *New J. Crew Shirt.* Brand new - size Medium.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2424yx1.jpg
> 
> 6. *Charles Tyrwhitt Shirt.* Green with navy blue windowpane. French cuffs. Size 16.5 x 34
> *SOLD*
> 
> 7. *J. Press & Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts - *size 16.5 x 33 *
> Asking $25 each or $45 for the pair*
> a. J Press red micro-gingham *SOLD*
> b. Brooks Brothers white/pink candy stripe (measures 16.5 x 33) *SOLD*
> 
> 8. *Ralph Lauren Dress Shirts*
> *Asking $25 each or $45 for the pair*
> a. Philip; White w/ Black windowpane. Size 16.5 x 33 *SOLD*
> b. Curham; Violet. Size M (measures 15.5 x 34.5) *SOLD*
> 
> 9. *Brand New Woolrich Madras Plaid Jacket. * Size 42L. Tags still attached, NOT darted, 2 button front. The measurements are:
> Pits: 45"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeves: 26"
> Length: 32.5"
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2289oe9.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2290pd7.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT, New Old Stock Shetland Sweater 
*
This sweater came from the McGeorge/Drumhor/Hawick knitwear factory in Scotland. It went out of business a few years ago. This is new old stock. It is identical to several McGeorges I have, from the 60s to the 80s. Saddle shoulder construction. Knitted in Scotland. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.

42 ins. chest, back of neck to bottom of rib 28 ins. with 20" inch sleeves - under arm pit to end of the cuff

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=246&i=4e071qn8.jpg


----------



## Sweetness

Sweetness said:


> Alden 663 - The Original Tassel Loafer Burgundy Moccasin (Retail: $370)
> Size: 10.5 A/C
> 
> I'm having trouble labeling it between "almost new" and "very good." The interior is perfect, the exterior/sole has no damage but looks to be worn two or three times. I purchased the pair online, wore it for about 1/4 mile, and realized it was too tight for my feet.
> 
> * $80 shipped CONUS * (Price Drop)
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1984qp5.jpg
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1985le9.jpg
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1989qe3.jpg


Bumped for price drop.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Norman Hilton jackets!*

*Please note the price drop on these jackets; the DB is now $25 shipped in CONUS, the cashmere (?) is now $40 shipped in CONUS. I'd be happy to cut you a deal if you'd like both--and will take offers on either one individually!* :icon_smile:

*I also have pictures of them both, that I'll email on request.*

*Please PM with interest! *

Originally Posted by *TweedyDon* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=766436#post766436 
_I have two Norman Hilton jackets available. (In case you're not familiar with Norman Hilton, it's basically the J.Press of Princeton--wonderful, trad. clothes, albeit hideously expensive!) They're both tagged 39R (but measurements to come), and are WONDERFUL. If you're interested, *please PM me for pictures*. If these were even close to my size they'd not be here, but back at Norman Hilton for alteration... :icon_smile_wink:_

_Prices on these reflect the fact that I've benefitted a lot from this Thrift exchange, and from AAAC in general, and would like to give something back! :icon_smile:_

_1) *A Norman Hilton double-breasted navy blazer with peak lapels*. _

_Very Good to Excellent condition; no flaws that I can detect. Working surgeon's cuffs with brass buttons, complete with Norman Hilton insignia. This jacket is almost certainly full- or half-canvassed, although I'm not 100% certain of this. A really lovely trad. item! *$30 shipped in CONUS*_

_2) *A Norman Hilton bespoke (?) cashmere (?) jacket*; *this is possibly the most beautiful jacket I've even seen. *_

_Excellent condition! Dark charcoal gray herringbone with a beautiful Royal Blue windowpane overcheck. There is no material content listed, although it's very, very soft, and I suspect it's cashmere. (Or possibly camelhair, but my money's on the goat! If it's a blend it's a very high cashmere or camelhair content indeed.) This seems to have been custom made in 1991; the original owner's name is in the interior pocket. Working surgeon's cuffs; lovely (bespoke?) paisley lining. This is really beautiful, and if it was anywhere near my current size it would be off to a tailor's and not listed here! At least it will go to a good home.... *$50 shipped in CONUS*_

_*Please PM me with interest and offers!*_

*Measurements for the jackets listed earlier today (all according to Andrew Harris' measurement guide)*:

*DB Blazer:*

Chest: 19.5
Sleeve: 23.25 (2 inches to let down--although note that this has surgeon's cuffs)
Length: 30 (from bottom of collar to the hem)

*Cashmere (?) bespoke (?) jacket:*

Chest: 19.75
Sleeve: 23.25 (I'll check on material to let down if anyone is interested!)
Length: 30 (from bottom of collar to the hem)

I also have pictures to email anyone interested--please PM inquiries and offers! :icon_smile:

*Please note editing on sleeve length!*


----------



## playdohh22

TweedyDon said:


> _Prices on these reflect the fact that I've benefitted a lot from this Thrift exchange, and from AAAC in general, and would like to give something back! :icon_smile:_


:icon_smile_big:

PM'd


----------



## TweedyDon

playdohh22 said:


> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> PM'd


Thanks for your expression of interest! Pictures and additional measurements are on their way.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Shawl Lapel Tuxedo 42 R*

This is a pre-owned shawl lapel tuxedo from the Men's Shop at Marshall Fields Chicago, size 42 R. Please refer to the approximate measurements below for more accurate fitting information. The tux is 100% wool, probably a step above tropical in weight, but wearable for four seasons. It has satin lapels, a single button closure and the jacket is fully canvassed. The trousers have external buttons for braces. There are no issues that I can find with either the jacket or trousers. The measurements for the jacket are: 22 1/2" at the pits, 18 3/4" at the shoulders, sleeves are 25" with 2 1/2" turned under and the length from the bottom of the collar is 30 1/2". The trousers have been let out to 38" with about another inch available. The outseam is 43" and the inseam 31 1/2" with about 3" turned under. The quality of the pictures doesn't do this suit justice. It is quite nice. Asking $125 shipped CONUS. Please PM interest or questions.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=149&i=tuxkg9.jpg
https://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux2pk1.jpg https://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux3lu8.jpg https://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux4ab5.jpg


----------



## Mujib

Mujib said:


> NWT RLPL
> Pink linen pants
> Flat front, unhemmed
> Size 36
> *now $95 shipped CONUS (PayPal or MO)*


Price dropped on linen pants

RL Fairmont - Made in Italy - 100% Flax - 40L
New (no tags other than sleeve)

Great for Summer

*$150 shipped CONUS (PayPal or MO)*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Norman Hilton jackets update*

The cashmere (?) jacket has been claimed, pending payment--*the double-breasted blazer (working surgeon's cuffs and all!) is still available*... :icon_smile:


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Shirts, ties*

BB polo, XL, flawless, no sign of fraying anywhere, original color strong. $12.



















BB polo, L, as new. $12.




























BB, 17.5/34, like new, made in USA, spread collar still with original collar tabs. $14.




























RL, 15.5/34, as new, spread collar, $10.




























Ties, $8, from left to right: Robert Talbott, Britches of Georgetown, BB, Britches of Georgetown, Jacobs Roberts, BB, J. Crew. Dimensions on request.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE REDUCTIONS*

*PRICE REDUCTIONS ON ALL REMAINING SHOES AND TIES*
*J&M PENNY LOAFERS SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> A very nice lightly used pair of Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft Penny Loafers in size 9 C. The pictures tell it, these are in very nice condition. Asking $37.50 *NOW $30* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=87&i=jmbeefsu9.jpg
> https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmbeef2zc9.jpg https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmbeef3np5.jpg
> 
> I've listed this pair before, but at a price the market wasn't interested in so here they are at about half the previous cost. These are new without the box vintage Bass saddle oxfords in size 11 N. They have all leather soles and heels with the Bass version of the Florsheim v-cleat. Goodyear welted, these are a very well made shoe. If you're not one for white bucks with your seersucker suit, these would be the perfect replacement. Asking $45 *NOW $35* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=232&i=basssad2rx4.jpg
> https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssad4uv2.jpg https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssad3lj7.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basssadyc7.jpg
> 
> Also. here are some better pictures of the Orvis boat shoes and the Bostonian shell tassels I have listed a few posts back.
> 
> Orvis *NOW $30*
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=89&i=orvisboat3cb4.jpg
> https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboatcm5.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboat2mi8.jpg
> 
> Bostonian Shells *SOLD*
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=338&i=blshell2vd7.jpg
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell4mi9.jpg https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell5ya0.jpg https://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blshell3lq1.jpg
> 
> For information on the Orvis or Shells see this post. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=764977&postcount=2509
> 
> I posted these ties over at SF a day or so ago and thought I had posted them here as well, but I must have failed to click the post it button. At any rate here they are. The first tie on the left has sold and the posted price cuts apply.
> 
> *PINK AND BLUE TALBOTT SOLD*
> 
> All but the bow are Robert Talbotts. The pink and blue Talbott has been worn a couple times, but is in flawless condition. The other Talbotts are are NWOT. The Brooks Brothers bow has been lightly used and has no issues. Asking $20 *BOTH SOLD* each shipped for the pink and blue Talbott and the BB bow, $30 *NOW $20* for each of the other Talbotts. PM me for multi-tie discounts. The remaining Talbotts are approximately 3 3/4" at the widest point and 58" long.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=515&i=ties1zi3.jpg
> https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties2yx6.jpghttps://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties3bl1.jpghttps://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties4bq2.jpg https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties5vi1.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock--is the BB shirt actually a 17.5/36? Just asking in case others might be interested in it at that size!


----------



## TradTeacher

Lots 'o stuff to pick through, gents...

*AE Byron in Dk. Brown Calf*
*9D*
These are nearly brand new Cap Toe Oxfords--I've only worn them 3 times. I bought them at the AE Outlet store in Destin, FL back in the spring for $159. You can have them today for *$75 shipped. *

*Vintage BB Brown Herringbone Wool Jacket*
*3/2 Sack; Patch & Flap Lower Pockets*
*Tagged Size--41XL*
*Measured Size--40/41 L (Chest-22"/Shoulder-18.5"/Sleeve-24.75"/Length-33.25")*

It truly pains me to have to sell this jacket because it is in such perfect condition and the color is great. This one is really vintage--probably 60s or early 70s. Skinny lapels. 3/8s Lined. A true beauty. An eBay find that I paid $45 for can be yours for *$40 shipped.*

*Cable Car Clothiers NWT Black/Grey Herringbone Wool Jacket*
*3/2 Sack; Patch & Flap Lower Pockets*
*95% Wool/5% Cashmere*
*Tagged Size-40R*
*Measured Size-40R (Chest-21.75"/Shoulder-18"/Sleeve-24.75"/Length-30")*

This is another beautiful jacket that I purchased from forum member M. Charles but I never really wore it. New with tags (I detatched the tags, but still have them) and never worn. Beautiful lighter gray effect on the color. Fabric is so soft due to being part cashmere. Retail on the jacket is $895. I bought it for $165. You can have it for *$100 shipped.*

*J. Press Ribbon Belt*
*NWOT (never worn)*
*Navy w/ Double Red Stripe Grosgrain*
*Size L (34-36" waist)*

A Christmas gift that I never wore (not a huge fan of Grosgrain belts--prefer Surcingle). Brand new. I still have the tags, but they've been removed. Retail is around $30. Buy it here for *$20 shipped.*

*A huge lot of skinny ties. Ties vary in width, but most are 3 1/4" or slimmer. Ties are $10/per, but I'll discount if you want more than one. I'll describe as best as I can...*

*J. Crew Repp Stripe--Orange base w/ Navy, White #1 pattern. 2 7/8" wide.*
*PRL Rugby Silk Knit--Horizontal Guard Stripe w/ Chocolate Brown, Red and Dark Green. 2 1/4" wide.*
*J. Press Madras--White, Navy, Red, & a hint of Hunter Green. 3 1/2" wide.*
*Vintage BB #1 Stripe--Burgundy base w/ Gray & Lt. Blue Stripe. 2 7/8" wide.*
*Vintage BB--Red base w/ Lt. Blue and Lt. Pink Diamond Foulard. 3 1/4" wide.*
*Vintage BB--Navy w/ Burgundy, Yellow Small Diamond Foulard. 3 1/4" wide.*
*Vintage BB (70% Silk/30% Cotton)--Kelly Green w/ Pink Thin Double Stripe. 3 1/4" wide.*
*BB University--Orange w/ Royal Blue Bar Stripe. 3" wide.*
*BB University--Argyle & Sutherland. 3" wide.*
*I have pics of all listed items. If you'd like pics, please include an email address w/ your PM. I can't accept Paypal, but I will take cash/check/money order. I can answer any other questions via PM. Thanks for looking, guys.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> 32rollandrock--is the BB shirt actually a 17.5/36? Just asking in case others might be interested in it at that size!


Thanks for asking. Forget the label, the sleeves are 34. And if the neck were 18, it wouldn't be for sale...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Thomas Pink and BB shirts.*

These shirts are lovely; they're just too small for me, alas...

1) *A beautiful BB OCBD, 16.5/36-37*; white, with a purple overcheck (c.1cm squares). This is a non-iron shirt in excellent condition. If it were slightly bigger in the neck and slightly shorter in the sleeve it would be staying firmly in my wardrobe! *$14 shipped in CONUS*.

2) A Royal Blue *Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street shirt, size 16.5/36*. Very Good condition; it has a small cleaner's tag in the back of the inside collar. This point collar, two-botton cuff shirt was made in Ireland, and has the signature Thomas Pink pink gussets. *$17 shipped in CONUS*--a steal considering its eBay value!* :icon_smile_wink:

*Both for $25 shipped in CONUS. *

*Please PM if interested!*

*Tho' I'd strongly prefer that this be bought by someone who'll enjoy it, rather than someone who's just looking to resell!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers 346 Jacket 40 R*

Strictly speaking this is not a trad jacket, but it is such a good deal that I wanted to offer it here before going to eBay. I'm really not sure why the 346 store sent this to the thrift store because I have been all over it and can't find anything wrong with it save the tiny mark near the one button hole that I have shown in a picture. Its brand new with the tags cut to prevent returns but, if you look under the cut out of the inside label you can see where 346 was impressed in the lining when the jacket was pressed. As you can see it is a two button, darted:icon_pale: odd jacket in black and white micro-houndstooth with a pale blue windowpane. The basting has yet to be removed from the center vent and the pockets have not been opened. Its identical to the jacket still offered on the BB website under clearance items for $348 although this one is not labeled as made in Italy. https://brooksbrothers.com/IWCatPro...76256&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Black-white The jacket is fully lined and 100% wool. The colors are most accurate on the tighter pictures. I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=380&i=bbjactd1.jpg
https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac4yw3.jpg https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac7ny8.jpg https://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac3qa2.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac5zc5.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac6bb4.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## AlanC

Three Tradly ties, *$12/ea* delivered in NA, Paypal.
l to r, *Brooks Bros*. (sold pending payment), Robert Talbott (sold), Brooks Bros. (2-sold):

SOLD pending payment *L.L. Bean* boat shoes
size: *8.5 M*
new & unworn
These still have the original paper wads in the toes.
*$35 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please.

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beanboat2sp7.jpg


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> *L.L. Bean* boat shoes
> size: *8.5 M*
> new & unworn
> These still have the original paper wads in the toes.
> *$35 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please.


I'll put a plug in for LL Bean boat shoes. I have a pair and love them; I like them better than the pair of Sperry A/Os that I have.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Boat shoes*

PM sent on shoes



AlanC said:


> *L.L. Bean* boat shoes
> size: *8.5 M*
> new & unworn
> These still have the original paper wads in the toes.
> *$35 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## Jack.

*NANTUCKET REDS --- SOLD!*

*SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD -*


Jack. said:


> *AS-NEW!
> *





Jack. said:


> *Nantucket** Reds!
> *​ *The real deal!*​ *Purchased at Murray's Toggery Shop last summer.*​ *Worn two or three times. Cleaned. Pressed. Immaculate.*​ *35 Waist x 30 Inseam.*​ *Cuffs. Flat Front.*​ *Retail Price is $68 bucks plus shipping = close to $80 bucks!*​ *$30 bucks shipped CONUS via Priority Mail.*​ *PM or email to [email protected].com*​ *Thanks!*​ *https://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2898961jd8.jpg*​ *https://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2898965to8.jpg
> 
> As long as they're up here, they are still available.
> 
> SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD - SOLD**
> *​


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> The cashmere (?) jacket has been claimed, pending payment--*the double-breasted blazer (working surgeon's cuffs and all!) is still available*... :icon_smile:


The DB Normal Hilton blazer is now $20 shipped in CONUS.

*UPDATE*: Claimed, pending payment.


----------



## cowboyjack

TweedyDon,

If those were size 46 they would be on their way to my home. I can't believe somebody hasn't claimed them yet.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Old school Banana Republic, BB tie*

Not Trad, strictly speaking, but popular nonetheless. NOS, small, still with tag. $20 CONUS.




























BB tie, 54 by 3. $8 CONUS.


----------



## kinnerton

*Brooks suits and J Press Blazer (38-R)*

Gentlemen, a bunch of like new items here. All are items that I purchased new a few years ago and have worn ever so lightly. The only problem with these garments is that they don't fit me. (Minor problem.)

I've never had much luck posting pictures here, so if you are interested PM me and I will send you exact measurements and photos. All prices are "shipped".

********************************************************************

Brooks Brothers 1818 blue pinstripe suit, 38 Regular
$65

Two button, darted with pleated pants. I purchased this new in 2006 and have worn it 5 or 6 times. Just doesn't fit me properly (despite salesman assurance that it "fits like a glove"). Jacket has been taken in slightly in back and at side seams. Trousers were originally 32" and have been taken-in to 31" in the waist and 30" in length, cuffed.

Brooks Brothers "BrooksEase" charcoal 3/2 sack suit, 38-R
$65

I purchased this new in 2006 and have worn the suit maybe 5 times and the pants perhaps 5 times that. Alterations similar to the 1818 suit above.

J Press blue blazer, 38-R
$50

Purchased this new in '05 and it has seen the outside of my closet on perhaps 10 occasions. The one added caveat with this jacket is that the shoulders have to my mind some heavy padding. If you can live with that, it's a great jacket. It's their top of the line blazer -- I think I paid about $375-400 on sale.


----------



## Tom Rath

Ive got a brand new pair of tan calfskin Alden wintip boots for sale. Unworn, in the original packaging. They are $435. They are made on the barrie last, and come with the commando sole. I will be putting them up on ebay later tonite if nobody here wants them. I will send them out for $415.00, free shipping to anywhere in the US.

They are size 11.5 D

If interested PM me.


----------



## Reddington

Tom Rath said:


> Ive got a brand new pair of tan calfskin Alden wintip boots for sale. Unworn, in the original packaging. They are $435. They are made on the barrie last, and come with the commando sole. I will be putting them up on ebay later tonite if nobody here wants them. I will send them out for $415.00, free shipping to anywhere in the US.
> 
> If interested PM me.


What size are they?


----------



## Tom Rath

11.5 D


----------



## TradTeacher

The following ties are SOLD PENDING PAYMENT:

Press Madras
BB Green Silk/Cotton
BB Orange University
J. Crew Orange Repp
BB Burg. #1 Stripe

All other items remain available...


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> The DB Normal Hilton blazer is now $20 shipped in CONUS. :icon_smile: More information on Norman Hilton can be found here:


*Claimed*, pending payment. :icon_smile:


----------



## TradTeacher

BB University Argyle & Sutherland tie SOLD PENDING PAYMENT...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $67.50 SHIPPED CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> Strictly speaking this is not a trad jacket, but it is such a good deal that I wanted to offer it here before going to eBay. I'm really not sure why the 346 store sent this to the thrift store because I have been all over it and can't find anything wrong with it save the tiny mark near the one button hole that I have shown in a picture. Its brand new with the tags cut to prevent returns but, if you look under the cut out of the inside label you can see where 346 was impressed in the lining when the jacket was pressed. As you can see it is a two button, darted:icon_pale: odd jacket in black and white micro-houndstooth with a pale blue windowpane. The basting has yet to be removed from the center vent and the pockets have not been opened. Its identical to the jacket still offered on the BB website under clearance items for $348 although this one is not labeled as made in Italy. https://brooksbrothers.com/IWCatPro...76256&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Black-white The jacket is fully lined and 100% wool. The colors are most accurate on the tighter pictures. I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=380&i=bbjactd1.jpg
> https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac4yw3.jpg https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac7ny8.jpg https://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac3qa2.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac5zc5.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac6bb4.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note *price drops*, and better information about the colours, below:



TweedyDon said:


> These shirts are lovely; they're just too small for me, alas...
> 
> 1) *A beautiful BB OCBD, 16.5/36-37*; white, with a purple overcheck (c.1cm squares). This is a non-iron shirt in excellent condition. If it were slightly bigger in the neck and slightly shorter in the sleeve it would be staying firmly in my wardrobe! *$12 shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> 2) A Royal Blue *Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street shirt, size 16.5/36*. Shirt claimed


Updated colour information:

For the BB shirt:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/select...lectshirts.tem

The closest colour would be the metropolitan purple, but in a windowpane check, with the horizontal lines being slightly lighter than the vertical ones.

*Please PM (not email--I might not get your message owing to my spam filters!) if interested! Offers welcome...*


----------



## paper clip

*shameless bump*



paper clip said:


> Gents,
> 
> Here's a pair of Bills Khaki shorts. Stone color, M2, size 33.
> 
> I bought them as pants (Irregs from ebay) and then had them hemmed into shorts. I just don't like the M2 fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waist = 33"
> Inseam (from crotch to hem) = 10.5"
> Outseam (from waistband to hem) = 20.5"
> 
> $10 shipped to CONUS.
> 
> PM me.


Shameless bump - someone must need a nice pair of shorts....I can't really cut the price, because I'm guessing the shipping will be around $5.00....


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB shirt and Thos. Pink shirt*

I have just discovered that I have another Thomas Pink shirt that is identical to that listed above (16.5/36, Royal blue, double-button cuffs, Pink gussets, Made in Ireland), which needs to find a new home. While this shirt is in Very Good condition, it does have two _very_ small white spots on the front right shirttail, below the guesst level. (So these would not be seen when it was tucked in.) Given this small imperfection, I'd be happy to combine it with the BB OCBD listed above (and below) for *$15 for the pair*, shipped in CONUS.

*BB shirt description: A beautiful BB OCBD, 16.5/36-37*; white, with a metropolitan purple overcheck (c.1cm squares). This is a non-iron shirt in excellent condition. If it were slightly bigger in the neck and slightly shorter in the sleeve it would be staying firmly in my wardrobe!

*Please PM with interest!* :icon_smile:


----------



## Morrissey

There are some really nice offerings shown.
It is quite funny, but maybe 80% of all the stuff above will be worth twice as much in Europe. Honestly, even the used items. For example; new Ralph Lauren clothing retails for at least thrice as much as in the US. 
You should try to export all the stuff above, an you will be dirt rich by the end of the year.


----------



## Connemara

Kinnerton--

I PM'd you on the BrooksEase sack.



kinnerton said:


> Gentlemen, a bunch of like new items here. All are items that I purchased new a few years ago and have worn ever so lightly. The only problem with these garments is that they don't fit me. (Minor problem.)
> 
> I've never had much luck posting pictures here, so if you are interested PM me and I will send you exact measurements and photos. All prices are "shipped".
> 
> ********************************************************************
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 blue pinstripe suit, 38 Regular
> $65
> 
> Two button, darted with pleated pants. I purchased this new in 2006 and have worn it 5 or 6 times. Just doesn't fit me properly (despite salesman assurance that it "fits like a glove"). Jacket has been taken in slightly in back and at side seams. Trousers were originally 32" and have been taken-in to 31" in the waist and 30" in length, cuffed.
> 
> Brooks Brothers "BrooksEase" charcoal 3/2 sack suit, 38-R
> $65
> 
> I purchased this new in 2006 and have worn the suit maybe 5 times and the pants perhaps 5 times that. Alterations similar to the 1818 suit above.
> 
> J Press blue blazer, 38-R
> $50
> 
> Purchased this new in '05 and it has seen the outside of my closet on perhaps 10 occasions. The one added caveat with this jacket is that the shoulders have to my mind some heavy padding. If you can live with that, it's a great jacket. It's their top of the line blazer -- I think I paid about $375-400 on sale.


----------



## kinnerton

*Allen Edmonds shoes*

Tried selling these here last year. The loafers are "as new" -- the Park Aves I wore for about 4 months before giving in for a wider shoe.

1st pair is the Cameron penny loafer, in a color that I believe AE calls "chile". These were not worn more than 4 or 5 times.

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03920001rf7im4.jpg https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03930002ie5.jpghttps://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03950004rv5.jpg

2nd pair is the Park Avenue, black, also in 8.5 E. Wore these for about 4 months and then discovered the EEE width!

https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03960005up2.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03970006yz3.jpg https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04010010ej2.jpg

Both pair are lightly worn -- uppers and soles in fine condition.

Asking $65 per pair shipped or $110 for both pair.[/quote]


----------



## JohnMS

*Ashworth Golf Shirt all cotton pique (Size Large -- measurements in description)*

Asking $15 shipped to continental USA via Priority Mail. PayPal only to a confirmed USA address.

The following shirt is NEW, but I've listed this in the thrift section as it has a line through the tag, indicating it is an overstock item. (Moderators, if needed please move to sales forum as I have a paid subscription there)

The color of this shirt is light green (lime). I don't know how else to describe it. Not overly bright, but does have a logo on it. Tag size is Large, Made in India. Measurements are as follows:


Chest 49 1/2 inches
Sleeve length from shoulder seam is 11 inches with a 7 inch opening measure across the sleeve opening laying flat
Length 30 1/8 inches from top of collar to bottom of shirt
Tennis tails (slight) -- see picture #4


----------



## memphisvol

Great pair of GTH trousers from Murray's. Size 34x29. 40 inch outseam. Look to have been worn very few times. These are the poplin pants that are on the website for $125. $30 Shipped.

https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay050nn1.jpg


----------



## Sweetness

Sweetness said:


> Alden 663 - The Original Tassel Loafer Burgundy Moccasin (Retail: $370)
> Size: 10.5 A/C
> 
> I'm having trouble labeling it between "almost new" and "very good." The interior is perfect, the exterior/sole has no damage but looks to be worn two or three times. I purchased the pair online, wore it for about 1/4 mile, and realized it was too tight for my feet.
> 
> $80 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1984qp5.jpg
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1985le9.jpg
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1989qe3.jpg


*Bump for what I believe is a great deal!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NEW PRICE CUT*

FINAL PRICE CUT BEFORE GOING TO EBAY
*NOW $50 SHIPPED CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> Strictly speaking this is not a trad jacket, but it is such a good deal that I wanted to offer it here before going to eBay. I'm really not sure why the 346 store sent this to the thrift store because I have been all over it and can't find anything wrong with it save the tiny mark near the one button hole that I have shown in a picture. Its brand new with the tags cut to prevent returns but, if you look under the cut out of the inside label you can see where 346 was impressed in the lining when the jacket was pressed. As you can see it is a two button, darted:icon_pale: odd jacket in black and white micro-houndstooth with a pale blue windowpane. The basting has yet to be removed from the center vent and the pockets have not been opened. Its identical to the jacket still offered on the BB website under clearance items for $348 although this one is not labeled as made in Italy. https://brooksbrothers.com/IWCatPro...76256&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Black-white The jacket is fully lined and 100% wool. The colors are most accurate on the tighter pictures. I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=380&i=bbjactd1.jpg
> https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac4yw3.jpg https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac7ny8.jpg https://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac3qa2.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac5zc5.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac6bb4.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## tripreed

Does anyone have a navy knit tie that they might be willing to part with? If so, send me a PM.


----------



## paper clip

*Sold!*



paper clip said:


> Shameless bump - someone must need a nice pair of shorts....I can't really cut the price, because I'm guessing the shipping will be around $5.00....


Sold. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I have just discovered that I have another Thomas Pink shirt that is identical to that listed above (16.5/36, Royal blue, double-button cuffs, Pink gussets, Made in Ireland), which needs to find a new home. While this shirt is in Very Good condition, it does have two _very_ small white spots on the front right shirttail, below the guesst level. (So these would not be seen when it was tucked in.) Given this small imperfection, I'd be happy to combine it with the BB OCBD listed above (and below) for *$15 for the pair*, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *BB shirt description: A beautiful BB OCBD, 16.5/36-37*; white, with a metropolitan purple overcheck (c.1cm squares). This is a non-iron shirt in excellent condition. If it were slightly bigger in the neck and slightly shorter in the sleeve it would be staying firmly in my wardrobe!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!* :icon_smile:


*Shirts claimed! :icon_smile:*


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Lots 'o stuff to pick through, gents...
> 
> *AE Byron in Dk. Brown Calf*
> *9D*
> These are nearly brand new Cap Toe Oxfords--I've only worn them 3 times. I bought them at the AE Outlet store in Destin, FL back in the spring for $159. You can have them today for *$70 shipped. *
> 
> *Vintage BB Brown Herringbone Wool Jacket*
> *3/2 Sack; Patch & Flap Lower Pockets*
> *Tagged Size--41XL*
> *Measured Size--40/41 L (Chest-22"/Shoulder-18.5"/Sleeve-24.75"/Length-33.25")*
> 
> It truly pains me to have to sell this jacket because it is in such perfect condition and the color is great. This one is really vintage--probably 60s or early 70s. Skinny lapels. 3/8s Lined. A true beauty. An eBay find that I paid $45 for can be yours for *$40 shipped.*
> 
> *Cable Car Clothiers NWT Black/Grey Herringbone Wool Jacket*
> *3/2 Sack; Patch & Flap Lower Pockets*
> *95% Wool/5% Cashmere*
> *Tagged Size-40R*
> *Measured Size-40R (Chest-21.75"/Shoulder-18"/Sleeve-24.75"/Length-30")*
> 
> This is another beautiful jacket that I purchased from forum member M. Charles but I never really wore it. New with tags (I detatched the tags, but still have them) and never worn. Beautiful lighter gray effect on the color. Fabric is so soft due to being part cashmere. Retail on the jacket is $895. I bought it for $165. You can have it for *$90 shipped.*
> 
> *J. Press Ribbon Belt*
> *NWOT (never worn)*
> *Navy w/ Double Red Stripe Grosgrain*
> *Size L (34-36" waist)*
> 
> A Christmas gift that I never wore (not a huge fan of Grosgrain belts--prefer Surcingle). Brand new. I still have the tags, but they've been removed. Retail is around $30. Buy it here for *$20 shipped.*
> 
> *A huge lot of skinny ties. Ties vary in width, but most are 3 1/4" or slimmer. Ties are $10/per, but I'll discount if you want more than one. I'll describe as best as I can...*
> 
> *PRL Rugby Silk Knit--Horizontal Guard Stripe w/ Chocolate Brown, Red and Dark Green. 2 1/4" wide.*
> *Vintage BB--Red base w/ Lt. Blue and Lt. Pink Diamond Foulard. 3 1/4" wide.*
> *Vintage BB--Navy w/ Burgundy, Yellow Small Diamond Foulard. 3 1/4" wide.*
> *I have pics of all listed items. If you'd like pics, please include an email address w/ your PM. I can't accept Paypal, but I will take cash/check/money order. I can answer any other questions via PM. Thanks for looking, guys.*


BUMP for these items. Some prices have been reduced.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brown Polo Wide Wale Cords
38"x31" (w/2" to let out)
Double reverse pleated.
(Marked 38"x36", unfortunately for me they were apparently hemmed at some point)
$15 shipped (kind of heavy)


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Dark Oak Longwings 11 D*

This is a very nice pair of dark oak pebble grain longwings, size 11D. I can't identify the maker as the sockliner markings aren't readable, but I can say they're not Florsheim, AE or Alden. They are in very nice shape and I'd say they are on the same level of quality as "The Florsheim Shoe" (cotton lined vamp, rubber heel) which would be a step below Imperials. Soles are in great shape, as are the heels and they are Goodyear storm welted. Asking $50 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=143&i=lwuy2.jpg
https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw2ys3.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw4xb3.jpg


----------



## kinnerton

Didn't mean to bump this up, but I can't figure out how to edit an old post. (Can anyone help here?).

The Press blazer and brooksease have SOLD.



kinnerton said:


> Gentlemen, a bunch of like new items here. All are items that I purchased new a few years ago and have worn ever so lightly. The only problem with these garments is that they don't fit me. (Minor problem.)
> 
> I've never had much luck posting pictures here, so if you are interested PM me and I will send you exact measurements and photos. All prices are "shipped".
> 
> ********************************************************************
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 blue pinstripe suit, 38 Regular
> $65
> 
> Two button, darted with pleated pants. I purchased this new in 2006 and have worn it 5 or 6 times. Just doesn't fit me properly (despite salesman assurance that it "fits like a glove"). Jacket has been taken in slightly in back and at side seams. Trousers were originally 32" and have been taken-in to 31" in the waist and 30" in length, cuffed.
> 
> Brooks Brothers "BrooksEase" charcoal 3/2 sack suit, 38-R
> $65
> 
> I purchased this new in 2006 and have worn the suit maybe 5 times and the pants perhaps 5 times that. Alterations similar to the 1818 suit above.
> 
> J Press blue blazer, 38-R
> $50
> 
> Purchased this new in '05 and it has seen the outside of my closet on perhaps 10 occasions. The one added caveat with this jacket is that the shoulders have to my mind some heavy padding. If you can live with that, it's a great jacket. It's their top of the line blazer -- I think I paid about $375-400 on sale.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

*Brooks Brothers* "Brooks English" black patent semi-formal shoes
Model: The Curzon
size: 41B (~8.5N | 11 7/8" x 4 1/8")
Brooks English shoes are generally regarded as having been made by (pre-Prada) Church's.

The condition on these is fair to good. Soles and interiors are overall good. Soles have plenty of wear left. There is some creasing on the patent (but not splitting); the patent has some spotting visible in certain light. These would be a solid pair of high quality shoes for someone putting together a dinner jacket kit on a budget or as a place holder until you upgrade. They're perfectly serviceable. Get a pair of silk ribbon laces from Cleverley to dress them up and you'll probably have the best pair of semi-formal shoes of anyone you're likely to see. I'm selling these because the size was not listed well on ebay and they're just too small for me.

Asking $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012767ye1.jpghttps://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012769yo9.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* "Brooks English" black patent semi-formal shoes
> Model: The Curzon
> size: 41B (~8.5N | 11 7/8" x 4 1/8")
> Brooks English shoes are generally regarded as having been made by (pre-Prada) Church's.
> 
> I'm selling these because the size was not listed well on ebay and they're just too small for me.


...and, I'm hopeful, you just got another pair!:icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

tonylumpkin said:


> ...and, I'm hopeful, you just got another pair!:icon_smile:


Indeed, and that fit me much better. These were headed for the sales block anyway.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Shirts/ Brooks Brothers Surcingle Belt*

These are the remnants of a large batch of Brooks Brothers shirts I offered a few months ago. These are all new with minor issues, most all of which are laundering. The four across the top are 16.5/36 pinpoint oxfords, made in Malaysia. Two are button downs, one is a point collar and the blue one is a button down, non-iron. I can find no problems with the blue bd and the only issue with the three white ones is some very minor discoloration from sitting on the shelf. I kept a few of these with the discoloration problem for myself and all came out fine after the first laundering. I'd like to sell these as a single lot, shipped to one address for $50 CONUS.

The shirts across the bottom (l-r) are:

a pre-owned, but excellent condition blue U.S. made, oxford cloth button down 15/32 $17.50 shipped CONUS

a 15/32 pinpoint semi-cutaway collar with french cuffs (same discoloration issue as above) $17.50 shipped CONUS

a 14.5/32 pinpoint, point collar (same discoloration) 17.50 shipped CONUS

a 15.5/34 pinpoint, point collar same discoloration and a small snag on the yoke) $15 shipped CONUS

a pre-owned, but excellent condition, oxford cloth button down 16/35 made in Thailand $17.50 shipped CONUS

a returned blue university stripe non-iron OCBD with the tag cut out so it has no sizing information. It measures a bit over 16" at the neck and the sleeves are 33". This shirt is issueless save for the tag being cut out and a laundry mark on the inside of the tail. $17.50 shipped CONUS

Multi shirt buyers of the last six shirts can deduct $3 on the second shirt and $4 on all additional shirts to the same address. All of the NWOT shirts have a strike through the BB tag to prevent retail return. Please feel free to make reasonable offers as I'd like to move these out.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=84&i=bb1bb3.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=175&i=bb2ks9.jpg

I also have a used, excellent condition, red and navy, solid brass buckle, surcingle belt from Brooks Brothers in size 42 (non-stretch). Asking $22.50 shipped CONUS (deduct $5 if ordered with a shirt).

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=90&i=bb4tu0.jpg


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment -- Join Trad stalwart Patrick in having your very own (in)famous 'Doghouse' tie from Trimingham's Bermuda (RIP) in all of its 100% Polyester glory. I will trust you not to look at the swimsuit clad lady beneath.
$25 delivered NA, Paypal.

https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2449/p1012776ou3.jpg

The Trad classic repp stripe, but from Robert Talbott (not Brooks).
$20










Another Trad classic, a bowtie from Brooks '346', made in USA.
$20


----------



## clowd

44 R Jacket, 38 W, I really like Italian suits, double or single breasted. Also on the lookout for 3-piece suits when I can find them.


----------



## a4audi08

More BB

Size XL - this one is the casual style button down - $20 shipped









Size L - another "casual" style button down - $20 shipped









16.5X34/35, excellent condition - $22 shipped









17.5x34, excellent condition non iron - $22 shipped









17X34 button down, excellent condition - $20 shipped









new w/tag, button down size Medium - $25 shipped









16X34, non iron - $18 shipped









Hickey Freeman, brand new with tags (originally $145), sized Medium asking $30 shipped









Nordstrom, sized 16X35, $10 shipped









Polo slacks - 34x30/32, cuffed, 100% cotton - $20 shipped


----------



## Asterix

*Still available $60 for both shipped and $35 for each individually.*



Asterix said:


> These might not the epitome of some AAAC members' notion of premium shoes but some others might find them useful as closet fillers.
> 
> *Brown Bass Monk Strap shoes 11.5D/M *(worn twice).
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren (Leather & Suede) Two tone Shoes Size 11.5D/M*
> 
> *$60 for both shipped or $35 for each individually *


----------



## AlanC

Prices dropped, shipping in NA included, Paypal.



AlanC said:


> The Trad classic repp stripe, but from Robert Talbott (not Brooks).
> *Now $15!* $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD* Another Trad classic, a bowtie from Brooks '346', made in USA.
> *Now $15!* $20
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/362/p1012779ni4.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Allen Edmonds Park Avenues 7.5 D*

*AEs SOLD*

This is a very nice pair of Allen Edmonds Park Avenue cap toes, size 7.5 D. The uppers on these are in beautiful condition. The soles and heels both have a bit of wear left, but these are perfect candidates for AEs recrafting program. The uppers have been well cared for with no scratches, gouges or rips. Perfect for younger members looking for their first pair of quality dress shoes at little cost. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=528&i=pasml2.jpg
https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pas2xw5.jpg https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pas3xa3.jpg

*LONGWINGS NOW $40 shipped CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> This is a very nice pair of dark oak pebble grain longwings, size 11D. I can't identify the maker as the sockliner markings aren't readable, but I can say they're not Florsheim, AE or Alden. They are in very nice shape and I'd say they are on the same level of quality as "The Florsheim Shoe" (cotton lined vamp, rubber heel) which would be a step below Imperials. Soles are in great shape, as are the heels and they are Goodyear storm welted. Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=143&i=lwuy2.jpg
> https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw2ys3.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lw4xb3.jpg


----------



## swb120

AlanC or tonylumpkin - how does one post the smaller images which pop-up below the larger images you post?


----------



## swb120

*Skinny Trad BB, Talbott ties for sale*

Cleaning out my closet...as I gain weight, I find that the skinny ties aren't as flattering as they used to be.

Three are Brooks Bros., one is Robert Talbott, one is a private label from a very trad Pittsburgh store (actually, the same store that sold the Talbott tie).

All are approx. 3 1/4 to 3 3/8, 100% silk and in excellent condition.

*SOLD!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> AlanC or tonylumpkin - how does one post the smaller images which pop-up below the larger images you post?


I use ImageShack, which gives you options as to the size of image you want to post. If you upload something to their site, you'll several different urls appear that you can copy and paste to your post. You'll see your picture and below it some ads. Below the ads are several urls for your pic, the first of which is the large version. Above your picture are a few other urls. The second from the top will give you the smaller version which can be clicked to enlarge it when you copy and paste it to your post.


----------



## swb120

Thanks, tonylumpkin. I've been using photobucket, which doesn't have that feature. Maybe I'll switch.


----------



## Ron_A

^ swb120, PM sent on the ties.

Ron


----------



## swb120

*The above ties are sold.*


----------



## Georgia

Got some goodies for sale. Please PM if interested:

1. *2 Brooks Brothers Oxford Shirts. * 
The first one is a thick oxford blue OCBD, size 15.5 x 32/33. 
The second is a white point collar with snap, size 15.5 x 33.
*Asking $13 each or $20 for the pair shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2210gw6.jpghttps://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2211tp9.jpg

2. *Allen Edmonds Paxton Loafers.* Size 10.5 D. I would rate the uppers an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10 (they are a bit wet in the picture). 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2481ai4.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2482fq3.jpghttps://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2484ny7.jpghttps://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2485jm6.jpg

3. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Sack Sportcoat.* Measures to a 44L. 80% worsted wool, 20% cashmere. NOT darted, lightly padded shoulders. PERFECT condition. The measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
Pits: 46"
Sleeve: 27"
Length (from bottom of collar): 33"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2456aw4.jpghttps://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2457dg9.jpg

4. *Ties...Details Below*
Set 1: Brooks Brothers *$10 each or 2 for $15 shipped CONUS*

https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2416pe2.jpghttps://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2417rw7.jpg
a. Red w/ ovals
b. Orange
c. Green *SOLD*
d. Royal Blue w/ Golf Clubs
e. NWT Red w/ emblems

Set 2: Tradly ties *$10 each or 2 for $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2448wv1.jpghttps://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2449dv0.jpghttps://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2451bp7.jpg
f. Ben Silver Football Player
g. Brooks Brothers Navy Regimental
h. H. Stockton Yellow 100% wool

5. *Vintage Florsheim Imperial Monk-strap Oxfords.* Size 11.5 C. I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles a 7 out of 10 (they are a bit wet in the picture as well. These are really cool...
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2487sg1.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2488in8.jpghttps://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2489ph2.jpghttps://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2490al7.jpg

6.* J. Crew Nantucket Reds.* Size 34 x 32, brand new with tags. Flat Front, not cuffed. Relaxed Fit.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2472yx2.jpghttps://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2474mh1.jpg

8.* J. Crew Essential Chinos.* Size 36 x 30, perfect condition. Flat front, not cuffed. Regular fit.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2461ov3.jpghttps://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2464ms2.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## tonylumpkin

Man, I wish those monks were a size wider and a half size bigger! What do they measure?


----------



## Georgia

tonylumpkin said:


> Man, I wish those monks were a size wider and a half size bigger! What do they measure?


They measure 12 1/4 inches long and 4 3/8 inches wide...let me know if that helps...


----------



## TweedyDon

Georgia--PM sent on BB 3/2 sack jacket!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Georgia said:


> They measure 12 1/4 inches long and 4 3/8 inches wide...let me know if that helps...


Enough to give them a try. PM sent.


----------



## swb120

*More ties - Brooks Brothers, Talbott, Drake's, Ike Bekar, Polo, Zegna, Abercrombie & Fitch, others*

More ties from my latest round of closet-cleaning.

(L to R):
1. Max Raab madras/patchwork 100% cotton tie (3 3/4"): *$8 shipped*
2. Drake's purple pindot tie, 100% silk, Hand made in UK (3 1/2"): *$20 shipped*
3. Brooks Brothers. black 100% silk woven tie, made in Italy (3 1/4"): *$14 shipped* [says "Weighted not over 50%"]
4. Brooks Bros. red/blue striped tie; 100% silk, made in USA (3 1/4"): *$14 shipped*

https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6866ag0.jpg https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6867dj2.jpg

5. Brooks Bros. striped navy/blue/red/white tie; 100% silk, made in USA (3 3/4"): *$16 shipped*
6. Polo Ralph Lauren blue pindot/nailhead tie; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$15 shipped*
7. Polo Ralph Lauren black/brown/red plaid tie; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$15 shipped*
8. Polo Ralph Lauren Rep stripe tie in navy/red/yellow/white; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$18 shipped*

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6869qu9.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6872fx0.jpg
https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6871bb3.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6873zn1.jpg

9. NWT Ike Bekar navy/blue patterned tie; 100% silk, made in USA (3 3/4"): *$22 shipped*
10. Abercrombie & Fitch BB#1 tie in navy/green/gold; 100% silk, hand sewn, made in USA (3 3/4"): *$18 shipped*
11. Robert Talbott Rep stripe tie in navy/red/yellow/white; 100% silk, made in USA (3 3/4"): *$18 shipped*
12. Zegna brown/tan patterned tie with elephants; 100% silk, made in Italy (3 7/8"): *$16 shipped*

https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6881no3.jpg https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6885fn6.jpg
https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6882xu4.jpg https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6884pz7.jpg
https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6886vm0.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB Shirts*

*These two are sold pending payment.*

a pre-owned, but excellent condition blue U.S. made, oxford cloth button down 15/32 $17.50 shipped CONUS

a 15/32 pinpoint semi-cutaway collar with french cuffs (same discoloration issue as above) $17.50 shipped CONUS


----------



## swb120

Ties sold thus far:
*SOLD: #4, 5, 12

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT: #2, 3, 10, 11*


----------



## rgrossicone

*Helmut Lang Jeans*

Not exactly TRAD, but I have a pair of size 30 Helmut Lang black/grey jeans NWT that are just a wee bit snug in the tush for me...I'd be willing to part with them for $50 (shipping to CONUS included). PM me if you'd like pics or have any questions. Rob


----------



## dshell

*Small hat.*

The trad photos thread shows a couple of chaps wearing interesting summer hats while messing around in small boats. Their hats are at the opposite end of the spectrum from the fine weave panamas one sees around, instead being woven so loosely they're almost mesh-like. The wide weave seems to add to the character of the hat. I went searching for that sort of hat -- thinking that I could beat it up, or lose it overboard without too much fuss. In the end I bought the hat shown below. It might not be a trad staple, but it doesn't seem miles away from the examples in the pictures.

https://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010076va2.jpg
https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010077rf6.jpg

Sadly it is too small for me. The hat says "Harvard custom tailored, made in the USA". It appears unworn with no marking on the sweatband whatsoever. It has a label bearing size "S" but has an inner circumference of only 21", which I would think is really an "XS".

PM me to let me know if you like the hat. I'll ship it gratis to anyone who thinks this hat might be of use to them. (Since it is a trad _exchange_, I will accept a handkerchief, pocket square or any similar traderific item as a token of appreciation, but it's not a requirement.)


----------



## TweedyDon

kudos to dshell for an offer in the best traditions of tradliness!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Getting rid off all my never worn, short sleeved and ill-fitting shirts...
(If anyone's desperate for free shirts, I have a bunch of cotton/poly shirts that I'm chucking out too)

Medium Polo "Blake" short sleeved madras shirt (made in India)
(~24" across the chest)
$12 shipped

Sir Winston Co. (NEB's closed thing to a trad shop-southwick suits etc)
Large Short Sleeved Madras Shirt
made in India, a thicker cloth than pretty much every other piece of madras I own
25" across the chest
$10 shipped

LL Bean Flannel Cotton Shirt
Long Sleeved "Men's Regular Medium"
22.5" across chest
33" sleeves (too short for me)
$10 shipped
*SOLD*

Medium Light Yellow RL Polo shirt
22" across chest
Lighter Yellow than in picture
(If anyone has a similar color polo shirt in a small/xsmall I'd love to trade/buy whathaveyou-this guy is just too big for me)
$12 shipped

16x34 Sir Winston co Tab Collar shirt
Made by Overton shirtmakers
Long sleeve, light blue fabric
24.5" across chest
$10 shipped

Still have this as well...


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> G.H.Bass & Co. OCBD
> 16.5 34/35
> full cut 24.5" chest
> Labeled "Medium"
> * $7 shipped*





Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brown Polo Wide Wale Cords
> 38"x31" (w/2" to let out)
> Double reverse pleated.
> * $12 shipped *


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers stuff - loafers, dress shirt, NWT Polo pocket square*

1) Pink & blue striped dress shirt with cuffs: 17 1/2 R. Made in England. 100% cotton. In perfect condition (in need of ironing, though). *$20 shipped.*

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6915qo5.jpg

2) NWT Polo/Ralph Lauren forest green pocket square. 100% silk. Hand-made in Italy. 19" x 19". *$20 shipped.*


----------



## Georgia

PM'ed on the Brooks loafers...


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan black bluchers (equivalent to the [$475] & Alden 9901 [$525]).
Size: 12 C
Condition: Overall very good. Uppers show signs of light wear, also some spotting is visible in the right light. I suspect this would buff out, but it's not visible under normal conditions. Very light creasing. Soles have no soft spots, are all leather including an all leather V-cleat heel. Plenty of wear left in them.

$95 delivered Priority Mail CONUS, Paypal.

https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012787qr5.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012789lq5.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012792qf0.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012794gu1.jpg

Two Tradly ties, $12/each delivered in NA, Paypal.

Michaelson's, Made in England, all wool

















SOLD "Authentic English Regimental Woven in Great Britain"

https://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7845/p1012802fg0.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

*BB suit, BB shirts, LL Bean boat shoes and more*

First up, a pair of never-worn 8.5 D boat shoes I picked up here that turned out to be a tad small for me. $35 shipped CONUS.




























Next, a 48R BB charcoal suit. Two-button, darted, pleated trousers with cuffs. This Made-In-USA suit is pristine--indistinguishable from new. Precise measurements on request. $100 shipped CONUS.














































Next, a pair of mint LL Bean khakis, 33x29, flat front, no cuffs. $15 shipped CONUS.




























Now, a pair of J. Crew dark green very fine cord (do they call it pincord?) 33x32 corduroy trousers. Very slight fraying along top of back (see photo), but these pants are in excellent condition and should provide years of service. Check out the trick hems. $12 shipped CONUS.














































An XL BB polo shirt, as-new, no fading or fraying. $12 shipped CONUS.




























A BB 17.5x34 point collar shirt, as new, still with original collar tabs. $15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

*AE Byron in Dk. Brown Calf*
*9D*
These are nearly brand new Cap Toe Oxfords--I've only worn them 3 times. I bought them at the AE Outlet store in Destin, FL back in the spring for $159. You can have them today for *$70 shipped. *

*Vintage BB Brown Herringbone Wool Jacket*
*3/2 Sack; Patch & Flap Lower Pockets*
*Tagged Size--41XL*
*Measured Size--40/41 L (Chest-22"/Shoulder-18.5"/Sleeve-24.75"/Length-33.25")*

It truly pains me to have to sell this jacket because it is in such perfect condition and the color is great. This one is really vintage--probably 60s or early 70s. Skinny lapels. 3/8s Lined. A true beauty. An eBay find that I paid $45 for can be yours for *$40 shipped.*

*Cable Car Clothiers NWT Black/Grey Herringbone Wool Jacket*
*3/2 Sack; Patch & Flap Lower Pockets*
*95% Wool/5% Cashmere*
*Tagged Size-40R*
*Measured Size-40R (Chest-21.75"/Shoulder-18"/Sleeve-24.75"/Length-30")*

This is another beautiful jacket that I purchased from forum member M. Charles but I never really wore it. New with tags (I detatched the tags, but still have them) and never worn. Beautiful lighter gray effect on the color. Fabric is so soft due to being part cashmere. Retail on the jacket is $895. I bought it for $165. You can have it for *$80 shipped.*

*A huge lot of skinny ties. Ties vary in width, but most are 3 1/4" or slimmer. Ties are $5/per, but I'll discount if you want more than one. I'll describe as best as I can...* 

*PRL Rugby Silk Knit--Horizontal Guard Stripe w/ Chocolate Brown, Red and Dark Green. 2 1/4" wide.*
*Vintage BB--Red base w/ Lt. Blue and Lt. Pink Diamond Foulard. 3 1/4" wide.*
*Vintage BB--Navy w/ Burgundy, Yellow Small Diamond Foulard. 3 1/4" wide.*
BUMP for the above items. Some prices have been reduced.

*New items...*

*J. Press Nantucket Reds *
*35" waist x 29.5" inseam*
*1.75" cuff*

You guys know about these. Again, condition is nearly-new. If the inseam doesn't work, they'd make a nice pair of shorts.* Yours for $20 shipped.*

*Clarks Desert Boots*
*9.5 D*
*Chocolate Brown*

These have been worn exactly 20 times, so they have years of life left in them. Toe area on both boots is the only are that shows wear. These will also come in the original box. *$25 shipped.*

*I have pics of all listed items. If you'd like pics, please include an email address w/ your PM. I can't accept Paypal, but I will take cash/check/money order. I can answer any other questions via PM. Thanks for looking, guys.*


----------



## bjorn240

TradTeacher said:


> *Vintage Bass Weejuns*
> *Made in Wilton, ME (Stamped on sole)*
> *9.5 D*
> 
> These are nearly new condition! I'd keep them myself if I didn't already have two pair.* $20 Shipped.*


Josh, sent you a PM on the Weejuns.


----------



## TradTeacher

Weejuns and Press belt are *SOLD pending payment.*


----------



## rnoldh

*FS: Church's 11D tasseled loafers & AE Bridgetons 11C, very nice*

*These shoes have been sold.*

Hi guys,
I haven't posted here in a while but this seems the appropriate place for these shoes.

I have 2 pair of very nice tasseled loafers. One AE Bridgeton and one Church's Premium Grade (probably made by Cheaney). Both are in beautiful shape.

First is the Black Church's 11d Premium Grade loafer:



















These are $99 OBO shipped CONUS and they are very nice.

Here are the 11C AE Bridgetons:



















These are very nice too and I'm asking $49.95 shipped CONUS.

I'd like to sell the 2 pair as a single sale and I'll give a further reduction which is a sweet deal for a mint pair of AEs and Church's.

The full listing with more pictures and information is here on SF(see link below). If you are a Trad, check this deal for 2 beautiful pair of shoes:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=69222


----------



## Connemara

*TWO 38R J. Press tweed coats*

NOTE: Both jackets have the older "San Francisco" label. Thusly, they are very soft shouldered and have no padding.

Pricing: *$60 each OR both for $100!*

These are two really splendid tweeds from my personal "collection." My loss is your gain!

First up is one of the best tweeds I have ever seen from Press. It's a brownish melange with vivid blue stripes throughout. Great hand; porous but warm. Two buttons on each sleeve, hook vent. Perfect for those fall and winter days. Condition is mint.

Measurements:

Shoulders (across BACK): 17.25"
Chest: 20.5"
Sleeve: 24.25"
Length (from TOP of collar): 31"





































Next up is one of Press' highly coveted Donegal tweeds, woven by one P. Maguire in Co. Donegal, Ireland. Once again, great hand to this, and the colors are just great. Two buttons on each sleeve, hook vent. Again, condition is mint.

Measurements:

Shoulders (across BACK): 18"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24.25"
Length (from TOP of collar): 32"


----------



## ner1971

*J.Press Cotton Twill Khaki Chinos 35 R*

As the title says: a new, unworn, unhemmed pair of the J.Press casual trouser. I purchased these a few months ago so I am unable to return them. They are currently $75 including UPS ground shipping direct from J.Press - I will sell this pair for $40 including UPS ground shipping to anywhere in the USA. Here is a link to the Press site:

https://www.jpressonline.com/trousers_casual_detail.php?ix=3

Thanks for looking everyone.

*SOLD - THANKS AGAIN*


----------



## Bradford

PM sent on the J. Press trousers.


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> More BB
> 
> Size XL - this one is the casual style button down - *Lowered to $15.00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size L - another "casual" style button down - *Lowered to $18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.5X34/35, excellent condition - *Lowered to $20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5x34, excellent condition non iron - *Lowered to $18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17X34 button down, excellent condition - $20 shipped
> 
> new w/tag, button down size Medium - $25 shipped
> 
> 16X34, non iron - $18 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman, brand new with tags (originally $145), sized Medium asking $30 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordstrom, sized 16X35, $10 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo slacks - 34x30/32, cuffed, 100% cotton - *Lowered to $18*


Will be showing TONS of ties soon.


----------



## TweedyDon

Looking forward to the ties! :icon_smile:


----------



## Connemara

J. Press tweeds are sold! Thanks AAAT.


----------



## svb

J. Crew White cotton pants 30x32
unfinished bottom*

$20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## a4audi08

First Batch

*$12 shipped each or 2/$20

 First and last ties directly below (blue stripes and black/white stripe on red background are gone in record time. 
* 


















_*Brooks Bros blue/reddish stripe below is gone

Paisley Polo and Lands End directly below are GONE

*_


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Item Now on eBay and Price Reduction*

*This new Brooks Brothers jacket is on eBay ending tomorrow (6/26). The first bid is still available at $24.99*.



tonylumpkin said:


> Strictly speaking this is not a trad jacket, but it is such a good deal that I wanted to offer it here before going to eBay. I'm really not sure why the 346 store sent this to the thrift store because I have been all over it and can't find anything wrong with it save the tiny mark near the one button hole that I have shown in a picture. Its brand new with the tags cut to prevent returns but, if you look under the cut out of the inside label you can see where 346 was impressed in the lining when the jacket was pressed. As you can see it is a two button, darted:icon_pale: odd jacket in black and white micro-houndstooth with a pale blue windowpane. The basting has yet to be removed from the center vent and the pockets have not been opened. Its identical to the jacket still offered on the BB website under clearance items for $348 although this one is not labeled as made in Italy. https://brooksbrothers.com/IWCatPro...76256&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Black-white The jacket is fully lined and 100% wool. The colors are most accurate on the tighter pictures. I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=380&i=bbjactd1.jpg
> https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac4yw3.jpg https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac7ny8.jpg https://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac3qa2.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac5zc5.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbjac6bb4.jpg CLICK TO ENLARGE


*The 16.5/36 BB shirts below are now $35 shipped CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> These are the remnants of a large batch of Brooks Brothers shirts I offered a few months ago. These are all new with minor issues, most all of which are laundering. The four across the top are 16.5/36 pinpoint oxfords, made in Malaysia. Two are button downs, one is a point collar and the blue one is a button down, non-iron. I can find no problems with the blue bd and the only issue with the three white ones is some very minor discoloration from sitting on the shelf. I kept a few of these with the discoloration problem for myself and all came out fine after the first laundering. I'd like to sell these as a single lot, shipped to one address for $50 CONUS.
> 
> *The remaining individual shirts are $13 shipped CONUS*
> 
> a 14.5/32 pinpoint, point collar (same discoloration) 17.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> a 15.5/34 pinpoint, point collar same discoloration and a small snag on the yoke) $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> a pre-owned, but excellent condition, oxford cloth button down 16/35 made in Thailand $17.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> a returned blue university stripe non-iron OCBD with the tag cut out so it has no sizing information. It measures a bit over 16" at the neck and the sleeves are 33". This shirt is issueless save for the tag being cut out and a laundry mark on the inside of the tail. $17.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> Multi shirt buyers of the last six shirts can deduct $3 on the second shirt and $4 on all additional shirts to the same address. All of the NWOT shirts have a strike through the BB tag to prevent retail return. Please feel free to make reasonable offers as I'd like to move these out.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=84&i=bb1bb3.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=175&i=bb2ks9.jpg
> 
> *Surcingle belt now $17.50 shipped CONUS $15 if purchased with anything above.*
> 
> I also have a used, excellent condition, red and navy, solid brass buckle, surcingle belt from Brooks Brothers in size 42 (non-stretch). Asking $22.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=90&i=bb4tu0.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

*Godfry's tie above is GONE (If you are from the central Ohio area, Godfry's is going out of business - Huge discounts to be had!!*

In the interest of board space here are links showing the ties above in greater detail:

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6034.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6035.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6036.jpg

_*The first three directly below are wool

The Woodhouse Lynch next to the Polo is gone

The navy blue wool, the plaid, and the Polo in the pics below are GONE
 
*_


----------



## Joe Tradly

Audi, for how much are you selling the ties?

JB


----------



## a4audi08




----------



## M. Charles

*Burberry for J. Press Raincoat*

*Vintage Burberry for J. Press Balmacaan Raincoat-Canvassed, Made in England*

*COAT IS NOW GONE.*

The measurements are:
Chest - 48"
Shoulders - 20"
Sleeves - 34 1/2" (from center of neck)
Length - 41"

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=98&i=9843tag1jw5.jpg

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=363&i=9843front1sf7.jpg

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=295&i=9843side21ay8.jpg

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=295&i=9843chest1rk9.jpg


----------



## LeatherSOUL

I have 2 last pairs of Alden Cigar Shell Cordovan Tassell Loafers on sale (clearance):

Size 10D

Size 12D

Regular Price $555.00

Sale/Clearance Price $425.00 Shipped


----------



## AlanC

M. Charles said:


> *Vintage Burberry for J. Press Balmacaan Raincoat-Canvassed, Made in England*


Wow.

...


----------



## TweedyDon

M. Charles said:


> *Vintage Burberry for J. Press Balmacaan Raincoat-Canvassed, Made in England*


If I didn't already have a Burberry I'd be PM'ing you so hard on this, while working out a way to fit it into my budget. (Food *is* optional, right?) Burberry, Made in England, Press, Balmacaan.... pretty much the Holy Grail of Trad. coats, I'd say! And that's a **great** price.... :icon_smile:


----------



## M. Charles

TweedyDon said:


> If I didn't already have a Burberry I'd be PM'ing you so hard on this, while working out a way to fit it into my budget. (Food *is* optional, right?) Burberry, Made in England, Press, Balmacaan.... pretty much the Holy Grail of Trad. coats, I'd say! And that's a **great** price.... :icon_smile:


There's no fabric content, but I'm guessing it's a poly/cotton blend. Is yours the same? Press did a lot of this during the 60s and 70s. I suppose that might be a drawback to some, but I've also heard it makes a much more water repellant coat. Thoughts?


----------



## swb120

Is there a size tag in the coat anywhere?


----------



## TweedyDon

M. Charles said:


> There's no fabric content, but I'm guessing it's a poly/cotton blend. Is yours the same? Press did a lot of this during the 60s and 70s. I suppose that might be a drawback to some, but I've also heard it makes a much more water repellant coat. Thoughts?


Yes, mine's a poly/cotton 50/50 blend. (It's from the late 1970s, early 1980s, so probably around the same vintage as this coat.) I suspect that this coat is, too, since this blend seemed to dominate Burberry during this period.

This should NOT put anyone off, though. I couldn't tell that my coat was polycotton, so don't worry at all about it feeling synthetic. It wrinkles much less than the cotton coats I've seen, and is very water-repellant. No drawbacks, as far as I can see, unless you're a "natural fabrics only" purist!


----------



## M. Charles

TweedyDon said:


> Yes, mine's a poly/cotton 50/50 blend. (It's from the late 1970s, early 1980s, so probably around the same vintage as this coat.) I suspect that this coat is, too, since this blend seemed to dominate Burberry during this period.
> 
> This should NOT put anyone off, though. I couldn't tell that my coat was polycotton, so don't worry at all about it feeling synthetic. It wrinkles much less than the cotton coats I've seen, and is very water-repellant. No drawbacks, as far as I can see, unless you're a "natural fabrics only" purist!


Actually, I listed this on styleforum as well, as STYLESTUDENT says it's from the mid 60s. This is also confirmed from some old J. Press ads I have from the mid 60s. They advertise Burberry with poly blend during this time.


----------



## a4audi08

Like new pair of Brooks Brothers khakis. Sized 40x34, pleated w/ 1.5'' cuffs. Asking $25 shipped.









more pics available at the following links

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/shoes014.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/shoes015.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/shoes016.jpg

Someone PLEASE find a home for this shirt. It's Lands End with the clasp in a beautiful red/blue striped pattern. $15 shipped.










here is a closeup of the pattern


----------



## TweedyDon

M. Charles said:


> Actually, I listed this on styleforum as well, as STYLESTUDENT says it's from the mid 60s. This is also confirmed from some old J. Press ads I have from the mid 60s. They advertise Burberry with poly blend during this time.


This coat just gets better and better, to my mind! :icon_smile: Someone *really *should jump on it!


----------



## cowboyjack

I think the Burberry is already sold, else it would likely be on the way to my house.

For those of us that tuned in a little too late, how much was the asking price, if I might be so improper?


----------



## Sweetness

I don't have a very good camera, so when in doubt, trust the description. I've been on the forum a long time and have bought/sold many things and have incredible faith in the people on this board. Therefore, feel assured that if you're unsatisfied about anything, I'll accept returns if it's not as described.

*
Turnbull and Asser Pocket Squares
Pink, Light Blue, Red, and Green Polka Dotted on Navy Background
All are new without tags, but still have the T&A Made in England tags.
Price: $15/ea shipped or $45 shipped for all four. *

*
Allen Edmonds Orleans White Bucks Size 11.5 D
Worn once, but got slightly dirty. Should be able to be cleaned easily.
Price: $50 shipped

*

*
Alden 663 Tassel Loafers Size 10.5 A/C
Almost perfect condition. Worn a few times, realized too small, and am now selling.
Price: $75 shipped
*

*
Alden Tassel Loafers Size 11 B/D
Worn about ten times. Realized too large, and am now selling.
Price: $60 shipped
*

*
Brooks Brothers Coral Pink Polo Shirt Size Large
Purchased, removed tag, then realized too big for me.
Price: $20 shipped
*

*
Lacoste (Made in the USA) Pink Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits closer to Medium)
Price: $15 shipped
*

*
Lacoste (Made in the USA) Purple Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits like a snug Large)
Price: $15 shipped
*

*
Brooks Brothers Tweed Blazer Size 42R
Fantastic Condition, Fully Lined
Price: $75
*

*
Two Garland Shirt Company OCBD Size Children's Large
New with tags, same as Brooks Brothers OCBD.
Purchased at Garland, NC outlet and didn't realize it was a children's large.
Price: $6 shipped each or $10 shipped together (paid $5.90+tax/each)
*

*
Patagonia Royal Blue Swimsuit
Pretty good condition, no lining, short inseam (~3") perfect for the Southern Trads.
Price: $10 shipped
*


----------



## AlanC

Now $10/each.



AlanC said:


> Two Tradly ties, $12/each delivered in NA, Paypal.
> 
> Michaelson's, Made in England, all wool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD* "Authentic English Regimental Woven in Great Britain"
> 
> https://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7845/p1012802fg0.jpg


----------



## AlanC

I'm selling these NOS Florsheim Kent models white bluchers (9C) in the SALES forum.


----------



## TradTeacher

AE Byrons are *SOLD Pending Payment*.


----------



## a4audi08

A few jackets:

Polo (University line) 2B, Size 46R $35









Lands End 2B, 44R $35 









Huntington 3/2, 42R $30









Harris Tweed, 3/2 size 40R - Picture included of very small hole (easily fixed) in rear of jacket (left shoulder area) $35


----------



## swb120

*PRICES REDUCED! POLO TIES - #6 & 7 now $12 shipped.*



swb120 said:


> More ties from my latest round of closet-cleaning.
> 
> (L to R):
> 1. Max Raab madras/patchwork 100% cotton tie (3 3/4"): *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
> 2. Drake's purple pindot tie, 100% silk, Hand made in UK (3 1/2"): *SOLD*
> 3. Brooks Brothers. black 100% silk woven tie, made in Italy (3 1/4"): *SOLD* [says "Weighted not over 50%"]
> 4. Brooks Bros. red/blue striped tie; 100% silk, made in USA (3 1/4"): *SOLD*
> 
> https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6866ag0.jpg https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6867dj2.jpg
> 
> 5. Brooks Bros. striped navy/blue/red/white tie; 100% silk, made in USA (3 3/4"): *SOLD*
> 6. Polo Ralph Lauren blue pindot/nailhead tie; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$15 shipped*
> 7. Polo Ralph Lauren black/brown/red plaid tie; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$15 shipped*
> 8. Polo Ralph Lauren Rep stripe tie in navy/red/yellow/white; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$18 shipped*
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6869qu9.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6872fx0.jpg
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6871bb3.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6873zn1.jpg
> 
> 9. NWT Ike Bekar navy/blue patterned tie; 100% silk, made in USA (3 3/4"): *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
> 10. Abercrombie & Fitch BB#1 tie in navy/green/gold; 100% silk, hand sewn, made in USA (3 3/4"): *SOLD*
> 11. Robert Talbott Rep stripe tie in navy/red/yellow/white; 100% silk, made in USA (3 3/4"): *SOLD*
> 12. Zegna brown/tan patterned tie with elephants; 100% silk, made in Italy (3 7/8"): *SOLD*
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6881no3.jpg https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6885fn6.jpg
> https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6882xu4.jpg https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6884pz7.jpg
> https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6886vm0.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher

*BB Tropical Wool Dress Trousers--NWT*
*Tan Flat Front (hemmed)*
*35x32*

Brand new, with tags, pair of Brooks Tropical Wool trousers. Tan color. On sale right now at BB for $133. Get them here for *$40 shipped.*


----------



## JordanW

*Raw Silk Southwick Douglas - 36S*

Hello men,

For those of you that may be on the small side or have a young'un running around I have, what appears to be made of raw silk, NWT Southwick Douglas. The label states that it is wool but with closer examination of the tag's adhesive remnants over the word 'wool', I am assuming it has a misprinted label. If you purchase and find that it is not, indeed, silk you may return it to me for a refund.

Asking $30 shipped.


----------



## JordanW

Jacket is SOLD.


----------



## TradTeacher

Tropical Wool Trousers are *SOLD pending payment.*


----------



## TradTeacher

Cable Car Herringbone Tweed is *SOLD pending payment.*


----------



## a4audi08

_*Huntington 42R is gone*_


----------



## tonylumpkin

*TRAD: Ties, Shorts, Slacks*

I have some trad leaning ties, shorts and slacks to offer.

All ties are $17.50, two for $27.50, additional ties after two are $12.50 each.

Combined shipping prices can be worked out on any of the below items. PM me for details.

The first four ties are all vintage Briars, all in excellent condition, all 3". (l-r) 1) 50/50 silk cotton blend, 2) 60/40 wool silk blend, 3) 60/40 wool silk blend, 4) 100% silk.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=tiesyx6.jpg

The next three are all 100% silk Mallory & Church paisleys. All are about 3 1/2".

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=501&i=ties2xn2.jpg

These two are 100% wool, made in Scotland and 3". The one on the left is for Shepard & Hamelle and has a small hole on the short end of the tie where it will never be seen, when tied. The one on the right is the Farquharson tartan.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=145&i=ties3sq1.jpg

The last ties are 100% silk, chocolate brown Robert Talbott with a fox hunting motif and a Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic, the emblem being the island of Bermuda w/sailing ship. There is no fabric content on the Trimingham's, but I've never seen one that wasn't 100% POLYESTER.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=377&i=ties4ww1.jpg
https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties5my7.jpg https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties6lk0.jpg

Two pair of Vineyard Vines 100% cotton shorts, both in good condition, both tagged 40 waist (at the request of a forum member, i measured these waists and the seersucker actually measures about 42 and the green ones about 41) . $20 each, both for $35 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=70&i=vinshortmn3.jpg
https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vinshort2ha6.jpg https://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vinshort3nt6.jpg

A pair of NWT Brooks Brothers, very light weight, 100% Cotton GTH (imho) slacks. These are 34" waist with unfinished hems and flat fronts.. $30 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=166&i=bbgth2cb5.jpg
https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbgth3lm9.jpg

Finally, a pair of Polo 55% linen/45% cotton slacks. These are a 36 waist with a 32" inseam and a 1 3/4" cuff. They are forward pleated. $30 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=517&i=pololinrp9.jpg
https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pololin2oz6.jpg


----------



## swb120

I wish those Vineyard Vines shorts were in my size...nice stuff, tonylumpkin!


----------



## swb120

*PRICES REDUCED*



swb120 said:


> 1) Pink & blue striped dress shirt with cuffs: 17 1/2 R. Made in England. 100% cotton. In perfect condition (in need of ironing, though). *$18 shipped.*
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6915qo5.jpg
> 
> 2) NWT Polo/Ralph Lauren forest green pocket square. 100% silk. Hand-made in Italy. 19" x 19". *$16 shipped.*


----------



## swb120

*Bass Weejuns - 8A, 9.5D, ass't Brooks Brothers items, Polo Ralph Lauren jacket*

More closet cleaning...

1) a new without box pair of Bass Weejuns. Perfect condition, never been worn, they are size 8A. Asking *$40 shipped* CONUS.

https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6958yp3.jpg https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6960ok5.jpg https://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6959qc4.jpg

2) a pair of lightly-used Bass Weejuns. Size 9.5 D. Asking *$35 shipped*.

https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6972us1.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6974oe8.jpg https://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6973ir8.jpg

3) NWT Brooks Brothers burgundy 100% cotton cable sweater. Size XL. Never worn. Asking *$22 shipped*.

https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6968sl3.jpg https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6969pk8.jpg

4) Polo Ralph Lauren spring jacket, size XL, excellent condition. Red with kelly green lining. Comes down to mid-thigh. Asking *$22 shipped.*

https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6964gt8.jpg https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6965xt2.jpg

5) Brooks Brothers flat-front khakis, no cuffs. Size 36-32. Excellent condition. Asking *$18 shipped.*

https://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6976rs0.jpg https://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6978ay9.jpg

6) Brooks Brothers Irish Linen short sleeve casual shirt. Size XL. Blue, white, yellow. In like new condition. Asking *$18 shipped*.

https://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6953xs8.jpg https://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6954qt9.jpg


----------



## Georgia

More for sale...Please PM if interested. If you would like more than one item, I'm happy to make a deal.

1. *Allen Edmonds Chambrey Tassel Loafers.* Size 10.5 D. These shoes are in excellent shape - worn less than 10 times. 
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2517mp9.jpghttps://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2520xr8.jpghttps://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2519xq1.jpghttps://img105.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2521rj0.jpg

2. *Church's Suede Wintips.* Size 12 M. These are beautiful - I'd rate the uppers a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2524bg9.jpghttps://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2523br5.jpghttps://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2525jz8.jpghttps://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2526ff0.jpg

3. *Minnetonka Driving Mocs.* Size 7.5 M. These shoes are brand new; never been worn. These are the shoes.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2528av8.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2529gm2.jpghttps://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2530ug2.jpg

4. *Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts. * 
Set 1:

Details:
https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2550sq6.jpghttps://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2551yu2.jpghttps://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2552ay7.jpg
a. *Brooks Brothers 'Luxury'* - 16.5 x 33. Point Collar & French Cuffs. Perfect Shape. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS.*
b. *Brooks Brothers Non-Iron oxford blue* - 16.5 x 33. Traditional Fit. Perfect Shape. *Asking $16 shipped CONUS.*
c. *Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Navy windowpane* - 16.5 x 32/33. Traditional Fit. Perfect shape. *Asking $16 shipped CONUS.*

Set 2:

Details:
https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2556yp5.jpghttps://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2555ue8.jpg
d. *Brooks Brothers SLIM FIT (must iron oxford)* - 15.5 x 33. Oxford Blue - excellent shape. *SOLD*
e. *Brooks Brothers blue/white gingham* - 16 x 33. Perfect shape. *SOLD*

5. *Robert Talbott Gingham Dress Shirt. * Size 16.5 x 35. Perfect shape. 
*Asking $18 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2558cr0.jpg

6. *Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater Vest.* Brand new with tags - size XL. 100% Shetland wool.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2548er4.jpg

7. *Brooks Brothers 100% Wool Dress Pants.*
Set 1:

Details:
https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2532uo0.jpghttps://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2533ir1.jpghttps://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2534np5.jpghttps://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2535ql6.jpg
a. *Brown/tan glen-plaid.* Hand measured 36 x 27. Perfect shape. *SOLD*
b. *Gray Wool flannel. * Hand measured 36 x 30. Perfect shape. *SOLD*
Set 2:

Details:
https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2537mr8.jpghttps://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2538sd4.jpghttps://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2539gd4.jpghttps://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2540rj1.jpg
c. *Gray glen-plaid.* Hand measured 36 x 30. Perfect shape. *SOLD*
d. *Tan/Olive plaid.* Hand measured 36 x 27. Perfect shape. *SOLD*

8. *Bill's Khakis*
a. *M2P Dress Pants* - Hand measured 35 x 29. 60% cotton, 38% wool, 2% Elastane. Perfect condition. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS.*

Details:
https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2544xq5.jpghttps://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2546pn2.jpg

b. *M2P Khakis* - Hand measured 36 x 33. 100% cotton. Perfect condition. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS. *

Details:
https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2541ux2.jpghttps://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2543ye6.jpg

9. *Grosgrain watch straps.* The green strap is 18MM, and the tan/crimson and crimson/grey are 17MM. Brand new - sold as a set.
*Asking $13 shipped CONUS.*

Details:
https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2561pq7.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Ron_A

tonylumpkin - PM sent on the VV shorts.

Ron


----------



## tonylumpkin

*VV Shorts SOLD*

*TIES ARE NOW $14, TWO FOR $22.50, ADDITIONAL TIES $10 EACH*



tonylumpkin said:


> I have some trad leaning ties, shorts and slacks to offer.
> 
> All ties are $17.50, two for $27.50, additional ties after two are $12.50 each.
> 
> Combined shipping prices can be worked out on any of the below items. PM me for details.
> 
> The first four ties are all vintage Briars, all in excellent condition, all 3". (l-r) 1) 50/50 silk cotton blend, 2) 60/40 wool silk blend, 3) 60/40 wool silk blend, 4) 100% silk.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=tiesyx6.jpg
> 
> The next three are all 100% silk Mallory & Church paisleys. All are about 3 1/2".
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=501&i=ties2xn2.jpg
> 
> These two are 100% wool, made in Scotland and 3". The one on the left is for Shepard & Hamelle and has a small hole on the short end of the tie where it will never be seen, when tied. The one on the right is the Farquharson tartan.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=145&i=ties3sq1.jpg
> 
> The last ties are 100% silk, chocolate brown Robert Talbott with a fox hunting motif and a Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic, the emblem being the island of Bermuda w/sailing ship. There is no fabric content on the Trimingham's, but I've never seen one that wasn't 100% POLYESTER.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=377&i=ties4ww1.jpg
> https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties5my7.jpg https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties6lk0.jpg
> 
> Two pair of Vineyard Vines 100% cotton shorts, both in good condition, both tagged 40 waist (at the request of a forum member, i measured these waists and the seersucker actually measures about 42 and the green ones about 41) . $20 each, both for $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=70&i=vinshortmn3.jpg
> https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vinshort2ha6.jpg https://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vinshort3nt6.jpg
> 
> A pair of NWT Brooks Brothers, very light weight, 100% Cotton GTH (imho) slacks. These are 34" waist with unfinished hems and flat fronts.. $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=166&i=bbgth2cb5.jpg
> https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbgth3lm9.jpg
> 
> Finally, a pair of Polo 55% linen/45% cotton slacks. These are a 36 waist with a 32" inseam and a 1 3/4" cuff. They are forward pleated. $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=517&i=pololinrp9.jpg
> https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pololin2oz6.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

I wish I had a 36 waist - there are some great offerings up for grabs.


----------



## rgrossicone

rgrossicone said:


> Not exactly TRAD, but I have a pair of size 30 Helmut Lang black/grey jeans NWT that are just a wee bit snug in the tush for me...I'd be willing to part with them for $50 (shipping to CONUS included). PM me if you'd like pics or have any questions. Rob


These are gone...sorry for the delay....


----------



## Sweetness

Sweetness said:


> *
> Turnbull and Asser Pocket Squares
> Pink, Light Blue, Red, and Green Polka Dotted on Navy Background
> All are new without tags, but still have the T&A Made in England tags.
> Price: $15/ea shipped or $45 shipped for all four. *
> 
> *
> Alden 663 Tassel Loafers Size 10.5 A/C
> Almost perfect condition. Worn a few times, realized too small, and am now selling.
> Price: $75 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Alden Tassel Loafers Size 11 B/D
> Worn about ten times. Realized too large, and am now selling.
> Price: $60 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Lacoste (Made in the USA) Pink Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits closer to Medium)
> Price: $15 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Lacoste (Made in the USA) Purple Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits like a snug Large)
> Price: $15 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Brooks Brothers Tweed Blazer Size 42R
> Fantastic Condition, Fully Lined
> Price: $75
> *
> 
> *
> Two Garland Shirt Company OCBD Size Children's Large
> New with tags, same as Brooks Brothers OCBD.
> Purchased at Garland, NC outlet and didn't realize it was a children's large.
> Price: $6 shipped each or $10 shipped together (paid $5.90+tax/each)
> *


Pair of white bucks, coral pink Brooks polo shirt, and swimsuit claimed/paid for. Rest still available.


----------



## Asterix

tonylumpkin said:


> I have some trad leaning ties, shorts and slacks to offer.
> 
> All ties are $17.50, two for $27.50, additional ties after two are $12.50 each.
> 
> Combined shipping prices can be worked out on any of the below items. PM me for details.
> 
> The first four ties are all vintage Briars, all in excellent condition, all 3". (l-r) 1) 50/50 silk cotton blend, 2) 60/40 wool silk blend, 3) 60/40 wool silk blend, 4) 100% silk.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=tiesyx6.jpg


Lovely ties


----------



## Georgia

Updated pricing on the remaining inventory - if you'd like more than one item, I'm happy to cut a deal...



Georgia said:


> 1. *Allen Edmonds Chambrey Tassel Loafers.* Size 10.5 D. These shoes are in excellent shape - worn less than 10 times.
> *Asking $33 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2517mp9.jpghttps://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2520xr8.jpghttps://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2519xq1.jpghttps://img105.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2521rj0.jpg
> 
> 3. *Minnetonka Driving Mocs.* Size 7.5 M. These shoes are brand new; never been worn. These are the shoes.
> *Asking $26 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2528av8.jpghttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2529gm2.jpghttps://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2530ug2.jpg
> 
> 4. *Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts. *
> Set 1:
> 
> Details:
> https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2550sq6.jpg
> a. *Brooks Brothers 'Luxury'* - 16.5 x 33. Point Collar & French Cuffs. Perfect Shape. *Asking $18 shipped CONUS.
> 
> * 6. *Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater Vest.* Brand new with tags - size XL. 100% Shetland wool.
> *Asking $28 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2548er4.jpg
> 
> 8. *Bill's Khakis*
> a. *M2P Dress Pants* - Hand measured 35 x 29. 60% cotton, 38% wool, 2% Elastane. Perfect condition. *Asking $16 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Details:
> https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2544xq5.jpghttps://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2546pn2.jpg
> 
> 2. *Various Shorts*. Seersucker...Details Below...
> 
> Details:
> https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2409ih4.jpghttps://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2410yi5.jpghttps://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2412sq5.jpghttps://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2414pv1.jpg
> 
> c. Brooks Brothers red & white pinstripe shorts. Size 34 (measures 34") w/ 9" inseam. *$11 shipped CONUS*
> e. NEW (no tags) Jeff Rose grey/white seersucker shorts. Size 34 (measures 34") w/ 8" inseam. *$11 shipped CONUS
> ^^$20 shipped CONUS for the pair^^
> 
> * 1. *Brand New Cole Haan Douglas Penny Loafers.* Size 9 D. No box - I only tried on. I got these on sale for $80;
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2255if2.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2256nx2.jpg


Please PM if interested...


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> A few jackets:
> 
> Polo (University line) 2B, Size 46R *Lowered to $25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End 2B, 44R *Lowered to $30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington 3/2, 42R $30
> 
> Harris Tweed, 3/2 size 40R - Picture included of very small hole (easily fixed) in rear of jacket (left shoulder area) *Lowered to $22*


*Brooks Brothers khaki sized 40X34 Lowered to $20 shipped*









Prices lowered


----------



## M. Charles

*Central Watch Straps*

*Central Watch Grosgrain Straps, 18mm*

I have three new Central Watch straps--navy with white stripe; navy with grey stripes; and navy with red stripe.

I'll sell them for $10 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> *Central Watch Grosgrain Straps, 18mm*
> 
> I have three new Central Watch straps--navy with white stripe; navy with grey stripes; and navy with red stripe.
> 
> I'll sell them for $10 shipped in CONUS.


*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## OddTrousers

*Watch bands: Not sure whether you meant me. . .*

M. Charles, I PM'ed you earlier about payment--not sure whether or not I am the successful purchaser - - - Please advise. Thanks.

--OddTrousers


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Remaining Items REDUCED*

*ALL TIES NOW $12.50, TWO FOR $22.50, ADDITIONAL TIES $7.50*
*ALL 11 FOR $65*
POLO RL PANTS SOLD


tonylumpkin said:


> I have some trad leaning ties, shorts and slacks to offer.
> 
> All ties are $17.50, two for $27.50, additional ties after two are $12.50 each.
> 
> Combined shipping prices can be worked out on any of the below items. PM me for details.
> 
> The first four ties are all vintage Briars, all in excellent condition, all 3". (l-r) 1) 50/50 silk cotton blend, 2) 60/40 wool silk blend, 3) 60/40 wool silk blend, 4) 100% silk.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=tiesyx6.jpg
> 
> The next three are all 100% silk Mallory & Church paisleys. All are about 3 1/2".
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=501&i=ties2xn2.jpg
> 
> These two are 100% wool, made in Scotland and 3". The one on the left is for Shepard & Hamelle and has a small hole on the short end of the tie where it will never be seen, when tied. The one on the right is the Farquharson tartan.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=145&i=ties3sq1.jpg
> 
> The last ties are 100% silk, chocolate brown Robert Talbott with a fox hunting motif and a Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic, the emblem being the island of Bermuda w/sailing ship. There is no fabric content on the Trimingham's, but I've never seen one that wasn't 100% POLYESTER.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=377&i=ties4ww1.jpg
> https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties5my7.jpg https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties6lk0.jpg
> 
> A pair of NWT Brooks Brothers, very light weight, 100% Cotton GTH (imho) slacks. These are 34" waist with unfinished hems and flat fronts.. $30 *NOW $20* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=166&i=bbgth2cb5.jpg
> https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbgth3lm9.jpg
> 
> Finally, a pair of Polo 55% linen/45% cotton slacks. These are a 36 waist with a 32" inseam and a 1 3/4" cuff. They are forward pleated. $30 *NOW $20* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=517&i=pololinrp9.jpg
> https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pololin2oz6.jpg


----------



## wnh

My local Salvation Army has, as of early yesterday evening, three Brooks Brothers dress shirts size 17.5 x 36. One blue uni. stripe (60/40 cotton/poly blend), one light blue pinpoint button down (made in USA), and one white w/ thicker red/burgundy stripes (broadcloth, maybe?).

If anyone's interested, I'd be happy to swing by and pick them up. Cost would be about $18-20 shipped for the three. PM if interested, but no guarantees that they'll still be available when I get back there.


----------



## TweedyDon

PM sent, wnh! And many thanks for posting these! :icon_smile:


----------



## ComboOrgan

*Cable Car Clothiers Corduroy Sportcoat*

This is a tan corduroy sportcoat from Cable Car Clothiers. No apparent signs of wear - used sparingly. The size isn't indicated, but the measurements indicate a 38 (maybe a 40)

Here's a link to the jacket on Cable Car Clothiers' website:

Measurements:
Shoulder: 18"
Chest: 42"
Length: 30"
Sleeve: 23.5"

$180 shipped in the con. US


----------



## playdohh22

I'll echo myself.  I like the jacket, wish it were a tad smaller.


----------



## 68chevy

tonylumpkin said:


> *ALL TIES NOW $12.50, TWO FOR $22.50, ADDITIONAL TIES $7.50*
> *ALL 11 FOR $65*
> POLO RL PANTS SOLD


PM sent in regards to the ties.:icon_smile:


----------



## swb120

*The Bass Weejuns have been put up on ebay. They're beautiful shoes...I hope someone can use them!*

9.5D in excellent condition:

8A in brand new condition:


----------



## tonylumpkin

tonylumpkin said:


> *ALL TIES NOW $12.50, TWO FOR $22.50, ADDITIONAL TIES $7.50*
> *ALL 11 FOR $65*
> POLO RL PANTS SOLD





68chevy said:


> PM sent in regards to the ties.:icon_smile:


*THESE TIES HAVE NOT SOLD*


----------



## a4audi08

Are there any posters here wearing a size 9? I have a few pairs of AEs that are about to go on eBay, but will post them here first.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Does anyone possibly have a brown harris tweed blazer in a size 44R/44L they would be willing to part with? I had one made last summer while in Dublin and my dog somehow managed to turn it into a chew toy while I was out of the house yesterday. I really want to replace the jacket, if anyone can help please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## tonylumpkin

RyanPatrick said:


> Does anyone possibly have a brown harris tweed blazer in a size 44R/44L they would be willing to part with? I had one made last summer while in Dublin and my dog somehow managed to turn it into a chew toy while I was out of the house yesterday. I really want to replace the jacket, if anyone can help please let me know. Thanks!


I have been collecting some Harris Tweeds as I find them and storing them away to offer when people are more interested...in the fall. Let me check if any of them are 44Rs or 44Ls and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Reddington

RyanPatrick said:


> Does anyone possibly have a brown harris tweed blazer in a size 44R/44L they would be willing to part with? I had one made last summer while in Dublin and my dog somehow managed to turn it into a chew toy while I was out of the house yesterday. I really want to replace the jacket, if anyone can help please let me know. Thanks!


Be sure to keep an eye on the , as their Harris Tweeds are 50% off and regally appear 'in stock'. In fact, I just picked up another one yesterday (charcoal mix). 

These jackets are of exceptional quality and at $200, a real bargain. 

Cheers and Happy 4th of July!


----------



## swb120

*2 pairs black dress Alden 12AA captoes: 1) Straight Tip Bal, 2) Straight Tip Blucher*

$90 shipped for #1; $75 shipped for #2

1) Alden straight tip balmoral cap toes
Size: 12 AA
Color: Black
Model: 907
Last: Hampton

Up for sale is a pair of Alden straight tip balmoral cap toes, size 12AA, black calfskin. One of Alden's most popular models, Model 907. The Bal Oxford, a long time favorite for elegant dress or business wear. Carefully detailed throughout, with oak leather outsoles, full leather linings, in hand stained calfskin. They are full Goodyear welted construction and made in the U.S.

These are in excellent condition - the uppers are in outstanding condition, very little wear to the insoles, leather soles are in excellent condition.

https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6986ue8.jpg https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6990fq7.jpg https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6989qy5.jpg

2) Alden straight tip balmoral cap toes
Size: 12 AA
Color: Black
Model: 9571F
Last: Copley

Up for sale is a pair of Alden straight tip blucher flex welt cap toes, size 12AA, black calfskin. Model 9571F. Flex Welt. A unique combination of extra supple leathers creates 
a new level of flexible comfort. In soft calf with vegetable tanned insoles and special flex leather outsoles. Single flexible leather outsoles. Copley Last. They are full Goodyear welted construction and made in the U.S.A.

These are in excellent condition - the uppers are in outstanding condition, very little wear to the insoles, leather soles are in excellent condition.

https://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7003ht4.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7000bf5.jpg https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6999hr2.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

I will have more detailed pics later, am in quite a hurry as it is. Here are the shoes I mentioned. I was going to get them nice and polished for the pics but I just didn't have the time.

AE McNeil Black Size 9D









AE McNeil Caramel 9D









AE Biscayne 9D









AE Brandywood 9D









AE Leeds 9D









AE Hillcrest 10E 









PM if interested


----------



## TradTeacher

*Get ready for fall with some (essentially) new sweater vests!*

*(2) LL Bean Lambswool Vests*
*Size S (though they fit like a M)*
*One is navy and one is burgundy*

These were gifts given to me last fall/winter. Each has only been worn twice and are in perfect condition. I found that these run a tad big, so the size Small does fit like a Medium. Retail on these is $50 each. *$20 each or both together for $30.*

*BB Lambswool Vest*
*Size S (again, fits like a M)*
*Buttery yellow/gold*

Another gift from last f/w. Color is fantastic (in fact, our own Brownshoe is wearing this same vest in several WAYW pics from last f/w). Retail on this was $69.50. *$25 shipped.*

As always, picture requests can be made via PM (I need an email address). If you wanted all three, I can cut a pretty good deal for you.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Tweed Jacket Sought ~38S*

I've grown out of (in the good way) both of my tweed jackets from last fall (They are around a 40R-40S) and I was wondering if anyone has a brown and or grey tweed sports coat in size 38S that they're no longer using. I'd be more than happy to swap my 40's for them, or pay a fair price. Thanks.

Rob

I prefer dual vents, but wouldn't be totally opposed to a single vented version if thats all that exists.


----------



## a4audi08

Anyone here wear a 38S/R ?

I have one BB 3/2 suit (gray pinstripe) that need a new home.

*Asking $85 per suit*
*Measurements using the "Andrew Harris" method, found at https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/AndrewHarrisEBayMeasurement.htm*

*First suit is Gone!*

#2 --> 32 (+3'') X 30.5'' (+ 3''), uncuffed
*The white spot below is from the camera flash*

*The suit below is a "346"*
*Chest: 41''*
*Waist: 19''*
*Length: 30.5 (neck is 1.5'')*
*Shoulder: 17.5*
*Sleeve: 23*









Also, a pair of Church's Custom Grain Sz 10.5C










PM for extra images


----------



## JordanW

Hello men,

I'm in search of a conservative pair of black cap toes suitable for job interviews in an 8.5D or 9D. Park Ave's would be ideal.

Please PM if you can help.


----------



## RyanPatrick

*
* 
*

*

Also, a pair of Church's Custom Grain Sz 10.5C










PM for extra images[/quote]

------------------------------------------------------------------
How much for the Church's


----------



## rgrossicone

*Cleaning House*

Some much needed closet cleaning was done this weekend, and I'll be posting a plethora of terrific TRAD and some non-TRAD items here (with pics) for sale in the next couple of weeks. I'll be willing to swap if anyone has items in 38S that would be interested or would sell for the very low asking prices...

First up:
Brooklyn Industries Green Plaid Sport Coat (size Large ~41R) Two button front, one vent in the rear. Near perfect condition, I think I wore it twice. $40 CONUS $40










Next:
JCrew Seersucker Sport Coat 3 button front Single Rear Vent (size ~40S/R)
Very nice jacket, especially for summer, and especially at $35 CONUS
*CLAIMED AWAITING PAYMENT 7/7*










Next:
Banana Republic 3 button Grey Pinstriped (blue) Sport Coat(double vented) size 40S. This is not an orphaned suit jacket (at least I bought it on its own from the store in Menlo Park, NJ) $40 CONUS










Next:
4You Grey Plaid 3 button sport coat single vent size 42R (slimmer fit though as this is a Scandinavian company) $45 CONUS










Next:
Super TRAD JCrew Tweed sport coat and matching waistcoat. 3 button single vented jacket with 6 button vest...Jacket Size ~39-40S Waistcoat Size M together $60 CONUS...These are really beautiful and I wish they still fit me. *CLAIMED AS OF 7/6 - AWAITING PAYMENT*



















Next:
2 Button single vented COLORFUL black based Ben Sherman Sport Coat...size L (~40R) only $30 CONUS










Next:
Banana Republic Grey Striped Sportcoat, 3 Button Double Vented CONUS $40










Next:
Calvin Klein 3 button NO VENT black suit jacket (no pants) size 40 R CONUS $25










Next:
STUNNING Brown Tweed herringbone Banana Republic sport jacket 3 button double vented size ~39-40S CONUS $45
*CLAIMED AWAITING PAYMENT - 7/7*










Next:
Banana Republic Grey Tweed herringbone w/ brown stripe 2 btn, 2 vents
~39-40S. CONUS $45










Next:
Banana Republic 3 button Brown Moleskin? Sport Coat 2 vents ~39-40S CONUS $45










Next:
Navy Banana Republic DB 2 Vented blazer (size 42S) CONUS $40










More to come...


----------



## rgrossicone

*More From the Closets*

JCrew OCBD NWT size M CONUS $30










Banana Republic Slim Fit shirt size M Conus $20










Banana Republic Slim Fit shirt Size M Conus $20










Banana Republic Fitted shirt Size M (solid white) CONUS $20










BR Monogram brown check Size M (beautiful shirt) CONUS $30










JCrew Madras Shirt (perfect for summer) Size M CONUS $25










JCrew Chambray shirt (size M) CONUS $35










Mavi Blue Jeans Size 32/32 "Mitch" cut Conus $25


















JCrew Tartan Button Down Size M Conus $25
*SOLD AWAITING PAYMENT 7/7*










JCrew Blue lightweight cotton button down, great fro summer Size M $20 CONUS










JCrew cotton shirt Size M $20 CONUS










BR Heritage Plaid shirt Size M $25 CONUS










JCrew Blue cotton blue striped shirt Size M CONUS $20










JCrew lightweight cotton camp shirt size M White CONUS $20










JCrew Blue linen camp shirt size M (with the things that hold up the sleeves (see pic)) $20 CONUS










JCrew Oxford cloth western shirt (Size M) $20 CONUS










Hickey blue and white stripe button down size M (much like Thom Browne) but not $400, only $25 CONUS
*Sold AWAITING PAYMENT 7/7*










Suits/Sweaters and more shirts to come!

PM me if you are interested or have any questions! Rob


----------



## Pentheos

oh why couldn't I be your size!


----------



## Asterix

Rgrossicone,
Great looking sport coats.


----------



## swb120

Nice things...not very Trad, but hey...


----------



## memphislawyer

My wife wants a yard sale and culled my ties and wants me to sell these. Well, thought I would try to save them and see if anyone wants them. Shipping would be in the bubble mailer.

Edit:Zegna tie and Hugo Boss (two reds) still left. Zegna is $15.00 and Hugo is $12.00, each price is shipped CONUS Sell both for $25.00 shipped and will give a silk pocket square.


----------



## rgrossicone

*EVEN MORE CLOSET CLEANING*

Banana Republic Cords 5 pocket (jean style) size 33/32 CONUS $20


















Banana Republic Heavyweight Khakis, flat front, size 35/31 (a light creamy color) CONUS $25










GAP Chinos flat front size 35/31 CONUS $20










GAP Chinos flat front size 35/31 CONUS $20










JCrew Destroyed Summerweight jeans size 36/30 CONUS $25










Seven Destroyed Bootcut jeans Size 35/31 CONUS $45



















JCrew Grey w/ blue stripe V neck Lambswool Sweater Size M CONUS $20










JCrew Orange (duh!) Cable crew neck sweater Size M CONUS $20










Banana Republic Factory Lambswool Sweater Size M CONUS $20










Banana Republic blended ribbed sweater (SILK/CASHMERE?) Size L 
CONUS $20










Banana Republic Wool blend crewneck sweater Size M CONUS $20










Banana Republic Wool blend crewneck sweater Size M CONUS $20










Banana Republic Wool blend crewneck sweater Size M CONUS $20










JCrew Blue V-neck sweater Size M CONUS $20










Last Sweater for now...JCrew Grey VNeck sweater (beautiful blend) Size M CONUS $20


----------



## Sweetness

Sweetness said:


> *
> Alden 663 Tassel Loafers Size 10.5 A/C
> Almost perfect condition. Worn a few times, realized too small, and am now selling.
> Price: $75 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Alden Tassel Loafers Size 11 B/D
> Worn about ten times. Realized too large, and am now selling.
> Price: $60 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Lacoste (Made in the USA) Pink Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits closer to Medium)
> Price: $15 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Lacoste (Made in the USA) Purple Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits like a snug Large)
> Price: $15 shipped
> *
> 
> *
> Brooks Brothers Tweed Blazer Size 42R
> Fantastic Condition, Fully Lined
> Price: $75
> *
> 
> *
> Two Garland Shirt Company OCBD Size Children's Large
> New with tags, same as Brooks Brothers OCBD.
> Purchased at Garland, NC outlet and didn't realize it was a children's large.
> Price: $6 shipped each or $10 shipped together (paid $5.90+tax/each)
> *


More items have sold. Last chance for most of these before they go to ebay.


----------



## memphislawyer

Last grouping. Here are some more, in addition to the red Zegna and the red Hugo Boss
























The blue Brioni, I don't really want to sell. Got it in January, worn about 2 or 3 times. Sell this one for $40 (less than 1/3rd the price i paid).
The other two Talbotts I will sell for $15.00 each, and the red JZ RIchards, $10.00. All prices are shipped
























The Orange Brioni, $15.00, and the other two, $10.00 each. All prices are CONUS shipping.
Buy 2 ties, I'll take $3.00 off the price. Buy three or more, heck, I'd make you a deal.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* -- Robert Talbott classic repp stripe, $18 shipped in NA, Paypal please:

*SOLD* -- Three pairs of braces--black leather braided, silk, and grosgrain--$25 delivered CONUS for the lot of three. Solid shape, quality construction.


----------



## playdohh22

^ I really like that tie. I own the very same one.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Now for the Suits*

Banana Republic 3 button flat front Khaki Suit (100% lined) and cotton. Very Nice for summer. Single Vent.
~41/42R Asking $75 Conus










Banana Republic 3 Button flat front Brown with stripe cotton summer suit. Double vent. Also 100% lined.
~41/42R Asking $75 Conus










BEAUTIFUL, Made In Italy, Yves Saint Laurent grey with sky check Glann Plaid suit, single pleated pants, double vent, the whole nine. This was one of my favorite suits while it fit me, even with the pleat!
~41/42R Asking $150










Another BEAUTY, Made In Italy, John Varvatos black with brown stripe suit. Flat front pants, patch pockets on the front of the jacket, double vented, another of my favorites when it fit.
~41/42R Asking $150










Ferre, Made in Italy Navy Pinstripe 3 button, double vented, flat front pants. ~41/42R Asking $100










If interested in both Banana Republic suits I'll knock off $25 so it would be $125 for both, and if you'd like The Varvatos and YSL suit, I'll knock off $50, to $250 for both. Thanks for looking! Rob

There's still more to come, including dress shirts Valentino ($25), Burberry($25), Nordstroms ($20), Boss ($20), Brooks Bros 346 ($15), E. Zegna ($25), Ben Sherman ($15) and a few others...


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> More BB
> _*
> ALL PRICES LOWERED
> *_
> Size XL - this one is the casual style button down - _*$12*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size L - another "casual" style button down - _*$12 shipped*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5x34, excellent condition non iron - _*$15 shipped*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new w/tag, button down size Medium - *$25 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16X34, non iron - _*$15*_
> 
> Nordstrom, sized 16X35, _*$8*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo slacks - 34x30/32, cuffed, 100% cotton - _*$15 shipped*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo (University line) 2B, Size 46R _*Lowered to $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> Lands End 2B, 44R _*Lowered to $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_Corbin/Woodhouse Lynch 2B, 42/43L, _*Lowered to $25
> 
> *__*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


PM for more specific measurements


----------



## swb120

*NOTE: SIZE CORRECTED. THESE ARE BOTH 12B. PRICES REDUCED: $80 shipped for the 907's; $65 shipped for the flex welt. *



swb120 said:


> $90 shipped for #1; $75 shipped for #2
> 
> 1) Alden straight tip balmoral cap toes
> Size: 12 B
> Color: Black
> Model: 907
> Last: Hampton
> 
> Up for sale is a pair of Alden straight tip balmoral cap toes, size 12B, black calfskin. One of Alden's most popular models, Model 907. The Bal Oxford, a long time favorite for elegant dress or business wear. Carefully detailed throughout, with oak leather outsoles, full leather linings, in hand stained calfskin. They are full Goodyear welted construction and made in the U.S.
> 
> These are in excellent condition - the uppers are in outstanding condition, very little wear to the insoles, leather soles are in excellent condition.
> 
> https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6986ue8.jpg https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6990fq7.jpg https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6989qy5.jpg
> 
> 2) Alden straight tip balmoral cap toes
> Size: 12 B
> Color: Black
> Model: 9571F
> Last: Copley
> 
> Up for sale is a pair of Alden straight tip blucher flex welt cap toes, size 12B, black calfskin. Model 9571F. Flex Welt. A unique combination of extra supple leathers creates
> a new level of flexible comfort. In soft calf with vegetable tanned insoles and special flex leather outsoles. Single flexible leather outsoles. Copley Last. They are full Goodyear welted construction and made in the U.S.A.
> 
> These are in excellent condition - the uppers are in outstanding condition, very little wear to the insoles, leather soles are in excellent condition.
> 
> https://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7003ht4.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7000bf5.jpg https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6999hr2.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

Remaining ties $10/ea

Starting from top, left to right:

1st Row: Southwick, Woodhouse Lynch, Godfry's, Polo club tie
2nd Row: Woodhouse Lynch, Brooks Brothers, Lord & Taylor, Allen Solly, 
3rd row: CH Munday by John Weitz, Tasso Elba, Brooks Bros, Brooks Bros
4th: Lands End, Brooks Bros, Austin Reed


----------



## ComboOrgan

PRICE REDUCTION $160 shipped in the con. US

shipping by quote elsewhere



ComboOrgan said:


> This is a tan corduroy sportcoat from Cable Car Clothiers. No apparent signs of wear - used sparingly. The size isn't indicated, but the measurements indicate a 38 (maybe a 40)
> 
> Here's a link to the jacket on Cable Car Clothiers' website:
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18"
> Chest: 42"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeve: 23.5"


----------



## Nick Nameless

Smattering of items soon to hit eBay - I will combine shipping for multiple items. Please PM if interested or if you have any questions - thanks.

*1. Brooks Brothers Blue White Stripe 16 33 Slim Fit Non-Iron | $18 Shipped CONUS*
https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0841ql2.jpg

*4. Brooks Brothers 346 Blue Check 16 34/35 Non-Iron | $12 Shipped CONUS*
https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0846cn4.jpg

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0834ro7.jpg https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0835jo9.jpg
*1. GAP (Cotton/USA) | $8 Shipped CONUS*
*2. Brooks 346 (Silk/USA) | $10 Shipped CONUS*
*3. Brooks Brothers (Silk/USA) | $12 Shipped CONUS*

https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0836ou7.jpg https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0837up6.jpg
*1. Harrod's (Silk/England) | $10 Shipped CONUS*
*2. No Name (Silk/Italy) | $8 Shipped CONUS*
*3. Banana Republic (Silk/Italy) | $8 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## Georgia

Lots of stuff...if you want more than one item, I'm happy to make a deal. Please PM if interested.

1. *Polo University Club Green Sport Coat.* Measures to a size 43R. Fully lined. Perfect condition. 
Measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
Pits: 45"
Sleeve: 25:
Length (from the bottom of the collar): 31.5"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2598ak6.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2600da4.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers Luxury Dress Shirt.* Size 16 x 35. Perfect condition. 
*SOLD (PP)*

Details:
https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2611dj4.jpg

3. *Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts*
Set 1:

a. White w/ Royal & Gold Windowpane. Size 16 x 32/33. Perfect condition. *$13 shipped CONUS*
b. White point collar dress shirt. Size 16.5 x 32/33. Brand new w/ tags. *SOLD*
Details:
https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2614hr3.jpghttps://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2615xw3.jpg

Set 2 - all size 16 x 33, Non-iron cotton & French cuffs. *SOLD *

c. White w/ Blue pinstripes. 
d. Blue w/ White windowpane plaid
e. Sky blue w/ navy windowpane glen check
Details:
https://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2617ah2.jpghttps://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2618lt0.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2619st2.jpg

4. *Polo Ralph Lauren Yarmouth Dress Shirts.* Perfect condition. *SOLD (PP)*

a. White oxford cloth - size 16.5 x 35
b. Blue pinpoint oxford - size 16.5 x 34/35
c. White pinpoint oxford - size 16.5 x 35
Details:
https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2603bd9.jpghttps://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2604kz4.jpghttps://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2605tt2.jpg

d. *Polo Philip dress shirt.* Size 16 x 34. Point collar and French cuffs. Perfect condition.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2620qr9.jpghttps://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2622ep6.jpg

5. *Ties - All ties $12 each or $18 for a pair shipped CONUS*
Set 1:

Details:
https://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2565gw3.jpg
a. Burberry silver, cream, & sky blue. *SOLD *
b. Versace navy *SOLD *
c. Burberry regimental *SOLD*

Set 2:

Details:
https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2568zt9.jpg
d. Brooks Brothers Navy regimental *SOLD (PP)*
e. Brooks Brothers Orange rectangle chain
f. Brooks Brothers Black w/ red horizontal stripes
g. Brooks Brothers Kelly green w/ white stripes (New with tags) *SOLD (PP)*
h. Brooks Brothers Crimson w/ navy diamonds (New with tags)
i. Robert Talbott Hunter Green *SOLD (PP)*
j. Brooks Brothers Navy w/ Gold chains

Set 3:

Details:
https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2570ps8.jpg
k. Brooks Brothers royal w/ golf clubs
l. Pendleton madras plaid *SOLD (PP)*
m. Polo kelly green w/ gold stripes *SOLD (PP)*
n. Berkley cream linen *SOLD (PP)*
o. Robert Talbott violet *SOLD (PP)*
p. Ben Silver football players *SOLD (PP)*
q. Vineyard Vines marlins w/ Santa hat *SOLD (PP)*
r. Robert Talbott Golf Swing emblematic

6. *Belts - All belts $15 each or 2 for $25 shipped CONUS*
Set 1:

a. Trafalgar Khaki Surcingle - size 36 *SOLD (PP)*
b. Trafalgar Hunter Green Surcingle - size 36 *SOLD (PP)*
c. Vineyard Vines green w/ Golf balls & tees - size XL *SOLD (PP)*

Set 2 - Emblematics - All very lightly worn, if at all.

d. Signal flags - size 42
e. Country Club of the South - size 38 *SOLD (PP)*
f. Bermuda - size 36
g. Grand Slam - size 36 *SOLD (PP)*
h. Orange South Carolina Flag - Clemson - size 36

7. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Tassel Loafers.* Size 9.5D. Great shape - very soft leather. 
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2574ls3.jpghttps://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2576vx9.jpghttps://img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2579ao9.jpg

8. *Minnetonka Driving Loafers. * Brand new (no box). Size 7.5.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2584sd8.jpghttps://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2583id1.jpghttps://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2581op1.jpg

9. *Polo Ralph Lauren Suede Driving Loafers. * Like New condition. Size 9D.
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2587zj7.jpghttps://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2586ek8.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## AlanC

^Man, I'd love that South Carolina belt if it wasn't that blasted Clemson orange!


----------



## ner1971

*1 pair Bill's Khakis: 35w, barely used*

Alright, here is the story. I bought a pair of Bill's M2s probably 6-8 weeks ago. I've worn them maybe twice, washed them (hot water) as many times. There are no stains, rips, tears, etc. BUT they were in the dryer once and shrunk a bit. They still fit me fine (my waist is 34-35 inches), and remain unhemmed, but obviously have been compromised somewhat. I would like to get $50 for them + shipping of the buyer's choice. PM me or send an email to nicolas dot rossi at mac dot com.

Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## Duck

ner1971 said:


> Alright, here is the story. I bought a pair of Bill's M2s probably 6-8 weeks ago. I've worn them maybe twice, washed them (hot water) as many times. There are no stains, rips, tears, etc. BUT they were in the dryer once and shrunk a bit. They still fit me fine (my waist is 34-35 inches), and remain unhemmed, but obviously have been compromised somewhat. I would like to get $50 for them + shipping of the buyer's choice. PM me or send an email to nicolas dot rossi at mac dot com.
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone.


I'm a little confused. They fit fine, but they shrunk, were they too big before? What size are they now since they shrunk?


----------



## ner1971

They may have shrunk a half-inch in the waist. If you are interested in them, I can measure the waist for you. I also would be willing to take them back if they didn't fit. When I say "compromised", I mean they have been in a dryer - I know some folks prefer their Bill's dry-cleaned only. Typically, I get my 35w trousers tailored to fit me properly. I had planned on doing that to these after wearing them a few times. Honestly, I decided I just don't like them (I prefer Polo's GI chinos) and would have returned them had I the receipt and had they not been dryed. I hope this helps clarify.


----------



## Sweetness

*
Alden 663 Tassel Loafers Size 10.5 A/C
Almost perfect condition. Worn a few times, realized too small, and am now selling.
Price: $65 shipped
*

*
Alden Tassel Loafers Size 11 B/D
Worn about ten times. Realized too large, and am now selling.
Price: $50 shipped
*

*
Lacoste (Made in the USA) Pink Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits closer to Medium)
Price: $10 shipped
*

*
Lacoste (Made in the USA) Purple Polo Shirt Size Large (Fits like a snug Large)
Price: $10 shipped
*

*
Brooks Brothers Tweed Blazer Size 42R
Fantastic Condition, Fully Lined
Price: $60
*

*
Two Garland Shirt Company OCBD Size Children's Large
New with tags, same as Brooks Brothers OCBD.
Purchased at Garland, NC outlet and didn't realize it was a children's large.
Price: $4 shipped each or $7 shipped together (paid $5.90+tax/each)
*

*Leatherman Confederate Battle Flag
Size 36 (Fits 32-36): $15 CONUS*

*Coach Burgundy Belt
Size 36: $20 CONUS*

*Brooks Brothers 16 x 35 Blue/Green Stripe Shirt: $20 CONUS*

*Medium Brown J. Press Two-Piece Sack Suit (3/2 Buttons, Flat Front)
Size 46R? and 38" x 30.5", Very Good Condition: $75 CONUS

Chest Measurement: 23" across from armpit to armpit
Waist Measurement: 23" across from second button (no waist suppression)
Shoulder Width: 19" from shoulder seam to shoulder seam
Jacket Length: 31" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the coat
Sleeve Length: 23" from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam tot he end of the sleeve
Pants Width: 19" across belt loops
Pants Inseam: 30.5" from middle seam to bottom of cuffs
Cuffs Width: 1.75"*

*Some new items are included, all prices are reduced.*


----------



## clemsontiger

AlanC said:


> ^Man, I'd love that South Carolina belt if it wasn't that blasted Clemson orange!


Watch it Alan, you should count your blessings that you were even allowed to look upon its glory.


----------



## Georgia

Updated the inventory, and lowered prices on the remaining items. Please PM if interested...


----------



## Farmer

georgia - you have a PM


----------



## AlanC

A few ties:

SOLD pending payment -- Ben Silver 'Made in England' foulard with self keeper
$25 shipped in NA, Paypal


Robert Talbott paisley
$15 shipped


SOLD - Brooks Brothers vintage stripe (complete with minute dust particles)
$15 shipped


----------



## tripreed

Alan,

I believe congratulations are due on the fantastic job you have done in presenting those ties. It's like a photo out of a catalog. And the way you have the small end peaking out like that with the label showing, _perfecto_! Maybe you missed your true calling :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

tripreed said:


> Alan,
> 
> I believe congratulations are due on the fantastic job you have done in presenting those ties. It's like a photo out of a catalog. And the way you have the small end peaking out like that with the label showing, _perfecto_! Maybe you missed your true calling :icon_smile_wink:


I'll second that. I don't need any of these ties, really I don't, but the pictures make it oh-so-tempting...


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> Alan,
> 
> I believe congratulations are due on the fantastic job you have done in presenting those ties. It's like a photo out of a catalog. And the way you have the small end peaking out like that with the label showing, _perfecto_! Maybe you missed your true calling :icon_smile_wink:


Thank you, kind sir. It's the sophisticated setup I have--a sheet thrown over a kids picnic table on the back deck.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Alan, +1 on the quality of your photographs... you must have a fancy sheet, picnic table and camera. Come to think of it, you ought to offer your services to AE!


----------



## playdohh22

Alan: Indeed, great photography. Great looking ties, as well.


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks, again. Yes, I probably could improve on AE's catalog, but that's a pretty low threshhold. :biggrin2:

Honestly, it's an old point and shoot (a 2.1 megapixel Olympus Camedia) using the macro setting in natural light (no flash). Take several and pick the best one. Really, if I can do it anybody can.


----------



## wnh

^Geez, you'd think he'd get the hint. All those great compliments, and not a single offer for a free tie from AlanC.


----------



## rgrossicone

rgrossicone said:


> Some much needed closet cleaning was done this weekend, and I'll be posting a plethora of terrific TRAD and some non-TRAD items here (with pics) for sale in the next couple of weeks. I'll be willing to swap if anyone has items in 38S that would be interested or would sell for the very low asking prices...
> 
> First up:
> Brooklyn Industries Green Plaid Sport Coat (size Large ~41R) Two button front, one vent in the rear. Near perfect condition, I think I wore it twice. $40 CONUS $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> JCrew Seersucker Sport Coat 3 button front Single Rear Vent (size ~40S/R)
> Very nice jacket, especially for summer, and especially at $35 CONUS
> *CLAIMED AWAITING PAYMENT 7/7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> Banana Republic 3 button Grey Pinstriped (blue) Sport Coat(double vented) size 40S. This is not an orphaned suit jacket (at least I bought it on its own from the store in Menlo Park, NJ) $40 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> 4You Grey Plaid 3 button sport coat single vent size 42R (slimmer fit though as this is a Scandinavian company) $45 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> Super TRAD JCrew Tweed sport coat and matching waistcoat. 3 button single vented jacket with 6 button vest...Jacket Size ~39-40S Waistcoat Size M together $60 CONUS...These are really beautiful and I wish they still fit me. *ITEM AVAIABLE AGAIN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> 2 Button single vented COLORFUL black based Ben Sherman Sport Coat...size L (~40R) only $30 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> Banana Republic Grey Striped Sportcoat, 3 Button Double Vented CONUS $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> Calvin Klein 3 button NO VENT black suit jacket (no pants) size 40 R CONUS $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> STUNNING Brown Tweed herringbone Banana Republic sport jacket 3 button double vented size ~39-40S CONUS $45
> *CLAIMED AWAITING PAYMENT - 7/7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> Banana Republic Grey Tweed herringbone w/ brown stripe 2 btn, 2 vents
> ~39-40S. CONUS $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> Banana Republic 3 button Brown Moleskin? Sport Coat 2 vents ~39-40S CONUS $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> Navy Banana Republic DB 2 Vented blazer (size 42S) CONUS $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come...


The Tweed vest and sport coat are back in play...also, drop $10 from the original price for all sport coats $35 and over.


----------



## swb120

*PRICES REDUCED!*



swb120 said:


> More closet cleaning...
> 
> 1) a new without box pair of Bass Weejuns. Perfect condition, never been worn, they are size 8A. Asking *$30 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6958yp3.jpg https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6960ok5.jpg https://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6959qc4.jpg
> 
> 2) a pair of lightly-used Bass Weejuns. Size 9.5 D. Asking *$25 shipped*.
> 
> https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6972us1.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6974oe8.jpg https://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6973ir8.jpg
> 
> 3) NWT Brooks Brothers burgundy 100% cotton cable sweater. Size XL. Never worn. *SOLD*
> 
> 4) Polo Ralph Lauren spring jacket, size XL, excellent condition. Red with kelly green lining. Comes down to mid-thigh. Asking *$18 shipped.*
> 
> https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6964gt8.jpg https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6965xt2.jpg
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers flat-front khakis, no cuffs. Size 36-32. Excellent condition. Asking *SOLD*
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers Irish Linen short sleeve casual shirt. Size XL. Blue, white, yellow. In like new condition. Asking *$14 shipped*.
> 
> https://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6953xs8.jpg https://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6954qt9.jpg


----------



## article3dave

*Newbie here*

New to AAAC and just came across this thread. As a grossly in-student-debt man on a budget, I'll be watching this thread. I mostly need the basics in suits. 39L (some 38L's work), 33" x 34"


----------



## bulldog

*48 or 50 Long wanted*

Does anyone have nice tweed sportcoats, blazers or suits looking for a new home? Heck, a Burberry trench coat in those sizes would be welcome too. Thanks for checking......


----------



## Reddington

bulldog said:


> Does anyone have nice tweed sportcoats, blazers or suits looking for a new home? Heck, a Burberry trench coat in those sizes would be welcome too. Thanks for checking......


You're in luck my friend. Orvis has their Harris Tweeds on sale for $118 in their tent sale.

Cheers.


----------



## Asterix

*BB Madras Sport Coat - $35.75*

I snagged this BB Madras Sport coat on EBay for my 24 yr old nephew and it turns out it is too small for him. It looks better than the pictures indicate and the colors are brighter.

I paid *$35.75* for it shipped and just want the same amount back for it. PM me if interested.

Below are the measurements provided by the seller:
47-48" - Chest at armpit height Button
42" - across mid button
18.5" - shoulder
24"- sleeve from shoulder to cuff
15 1/8" - Sleeve from armpit to cuff
29" - Length from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket
3 button and Single vent
Lined except for the mid and lower back


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers (old/real) '346' tweed 3/2 sportcoat
half lined, two sleeve buttons, interior 'locker loop' detached on one side
Tagged *42L*
$45 shipped CONUS, Paypal










https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012928xe0.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> More detailed pics available upon request
> 
> AE Biscayne 9D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Brandywood 9D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Hillcrest 10E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The white spot below is from the camera flash*
> 
> *The suit below is a "346" --- Price Lowered to $65*
> *Chest: 41''*
> *Waist: 19''*
> *Length: 30.5 (neck is 1.5'')*
> *Shoulder: 17.5*
> *Sleeve: 23
> 
> Pants: 32'' (+3 inches) X 30.5'' (+2''), cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Brooks Bros shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 34
> $22 shipped
> 
> Any questions/extra measurements, let me know. Thanks


Prices lowered


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Poplin Sack 40/41L*

I've got a Brooks Brothers Olive green 3/2 sack poplin suit, in excellent condition. I couldn't find a size tag in the jacket but the measurements suggest a 40 or 41 long. The approximate measurements are: 22" pit to pit, 32" long from the bottom of the collar, sleeves are 25" with about 2" under, and the shoulders are 18 1/2". Trousers are approximately: 17 1/2" across the front of the waist, the inseam is 30" with 1 3/4" cuffs and more than an inch turned under, which may be doubled. The trousers are flat front. The jacket shoulders are lightly padded, the jacket pockets are patch and it is half lined. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=510&i=bbpopcd5.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=293&i=bbpop2cn8.jpg


----------



## Andy

Just for you gentlemen! A new sponsor:

https://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=1GmxqfbT53Q&offerid=147267.10000013&type=4&subid=0

Look for the banner on the Men'swear Advertising Page linked in the upper left corner of this page.

*Ask Andy Selected Merchants for Menswear, Shoes, and Grooming *


----------



## tripreed

Re: tonylumpkin's BB poplin suit

I found a navy orphaned poplin suit jacket that looks just like the one in that picture, including that really old looking tag on it. I replaced the buttons on it for some bone-looking ones and have been using it for a summer blazer. I would highly recommend that model: the shoulders are non-existent and the jacket fits like a glove. If I could, I have like to use that jacket as a model to have all of my suits and sports coats made like it. Basically, what I'm saying is that if that suit is your size, definitely go for it.


----------



## stfu

*"Free" Brooks 17.5 - 5 shirt*

*This shirt has been "claimed" now via PM ....*

*This shirt has been "claimed" now via PM ....*

Send me a PM and I will drop this in the mail to you (US)! If you can use it after you get it, paypal me the postage (or send a fiver before if you are the adventurous type).

I apologize for my terrible photos, but this is a Brooks Brothers oxford that I long ago "under-grew", and can't bring myself to use as a painting shirt. It must be at least 10 years old, but was worn maybe 3 times, and not in the last 5 years.

It is a very very very light banana cream, the yellow tone barely discernable. 17.5 - 35, spread collar. No guarantees as I have not worn nor ironed it in years, but it is free to you (or close to it!).

*This shirt has been "claimed" now via PM ....*


----------



## Clay J

I just bought three different coats from local thrift stores, a J.Press 3 button sack seersucker, Southwick checker pattern, and a Burberry's double breasted blazer. Pics on the way.

Measurements:

All jackets have around a 42 in chest under the armpit.

Burberry's Double Breasted _Asking $45, since the pockets haven't been opened yet._
Sleeves-Shoulder 23 1/4''
- Armpit 15 1/2''
Length - 30''
Shoulder 18"

The J.Press Seersucker _Asking $40 shipped._

Sleeves- shoulder-23 1/2
- armpit 15 3/4
Chest 42''
Length 29 1/4
Shoulder 17.5-18"

Southwick Plaid _Asking $40 shipped._
Sleeves -Shoulder 25 1/2
- armpit 17 5/8
Length 32 1/4
Shoulder 18.5"
Chest 42''


----------



## tonylumpkin

tripreed said:


> Re: tonylumpkin's BB poplin suit
> 
> I found a navy orphaned poplin suit jacket that looks just like the one in that picture, including that really old looking tag on it. I replaced the buttons on it for some bone-looking ones and have been using it for a summer blazer. I would highly recommend that model: the shoulders are non-existent and the jacket fits like a glove. If I could, I have like to use that jacket as a model to have all of my suits and sports coats made like it. Basically, what I'm saying is that if that suit is your size, definitely go for it.


Thank you for the endorsement. I wondered how old the suit might be as you don't see that tag very often. I've got to say again though, that this suit is in beautiful condition. I only wish it were my size as I'm looking for a poplin or seersucker suit myself.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A couple odds and ends...

BB "346" Advantage Elliot Chinos
35x32, light tan, double pleat, cuffed, very light tan
*$12 shipped

*RL Polo Hammond Chinos
36x34
double reverse pleat, cuffed, fairly light weight
*$15 shipped*
I love the color, it's a bit lighter than in the picture

BB Khakis 38x34
lightweight, must-iron, flat front, no cuffs light khaki color
$20 shipped

RL Polo Black leather penny loafers.
"11D"
Bought on ebay.
I can't fit these on my foot to try on, Cinderella...
Anyone know about Polo's shoe sizing feel free to chime in, I'm an 11D in _everything,_ the length seems correct, but maybe the vamp is too low?

J.Crew "M" Tartan shirt.
New, still in bag.
Part of a screwed up final sale order of mine that was screwed up that J.Crew went above and beyond in reconciling. All set to return it, but if anyone wants for $20 it's yours.

Still have some of this as well, make an offer:
(also have some old cheap jcpenny/dillards 15.5x34 cotton blend and cotton white dress shirts that I've replaced with better stuff, free if you need/want them)



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Medium Polo "Blake" short sleeved madras shirt (made in India)
> (~24" across the chest)
> * $10 shipped*
> 
> Sir Winston Co. (NEB's closed thing to a trad shop-southwick suits etc)
> Large Short Sleeved Madras Shirt
> made in India, a thicker cloth than pretty much every other piece of madras I own
> 25" across the chest
> * $8 shipped*
> 
> 16x34 Sir Winston co Tab Collar shirt
> Made by Overton shirtmakers
> Long sleeve, light blue fabric
> 24.5" across chest
> * $8 shipped*
> 
> Brown Polo Wide Wale Cords
> 38"x31" (w/2" to let out)
> Double reverse pleated.
> *$12 shipped *


----------



## markdc

*Thrifted BB Shirts*

*$20 CONUS*

* Brooks Brothers Blue 17-34 Slim fit, Button cuff Sold*

*Brooks Brothers Blue 16-34 Traditional fit, French cuff Sold*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $55*



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers Olive green 3/2 sack poplin suit, in excellent condition. I couldn't find a size tag in the jacket but the measurements suggest a 40 or 41 long. The approximate measurements are: 22" pit to pit, 32" long from the bottom of the collar, sleeves are 25" with about 2" under, and the shoulders are 18 1/2". Trousers are approximately: 17 1/2" across the front of the waist, the inseam is 30" with 1 3/4" cuffs and more than an inch turned under, which may be doubled. The trousers are flat front. The jacket shoulders are lightly padded, the jacket pockets are patch and it is half lined. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=510&i=bbpopcd5.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=293&i=bbpop2cn8.jpg


Also, a very nice pair of Allen Edmonds Grayson tassel loafers in brown calf. Size 8.5 C. The uppers are in excellent condition, one tiny nick on the right toe (its in the picture). The soles and heels both have plenty of wear left. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=185&i=aegrcg3.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=503&i=aegr2ww6.jpg
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr3sw2.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> 7. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Tassel Loafers.* Size 9.5D. Great shape - very soft leather.
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2574ls3.jpghttps://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2576vx9.jpghttps://img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2579ao9.jpg
> 
> 8. *Minnetonka Driving Loafers. * Brand new (no box). Size 7.5.
> *Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2584sd8.jpghttps://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2583id1.jpghttps://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2581op1.jpg
> 
> 9. *Polo Ralph Lauren Suede Driving Loafers. * Like New condition. Size 9D.
> *Asking $33 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2587zj7.jpghttps://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2586ek8.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


Lowered prices on the shoes...Please PM if interested...


----------



## JordanW

Clay J,

Did you receive the PM I sent today regarding the item below?



Clay J said:


> The J.Press Seersucker _Asking $40 shipped._
> 
> Sleeves- shoulder-23 1/2
> - armpit 15 3/4
> Chest 42''
> Length 29 1/4
> Shoulder 17.5-18"


----------



## playdohh22

^ Thats a nice jacket for a good price. Wish it were my size.


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds wingtips, cap toes, split toes; Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips*

Lots of Allen Edmonds shoes for sale, nice Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips:

1) AE Byron cap toes, black, 9.5 D, good condition, with a small nick in front. *SOLD*

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7020cv0.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7021uz3.jpg https://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7024di1.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7025ra9.jpg

2) AE Walton split toes, black, 12 C, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7030ty5.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7031jw9.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7032ws0.jpg

3) AE Arlington tassel wingtips, black, 8 D, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7034lr2.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7035ae0.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7038ai9.jpg

4) Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips, black, 10.5 D, excellent condition. *SOLD*

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7042zd6.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7044qi6.jpg https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7047ip9.jpg https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7045oi4.jpg

5) AE Richmond wingtips, black, 8.5 C, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*

https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7051nw0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7053op3.jpg https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7054yc0.jpg


----------



## Clay J

Seersucker sold pending payment, but the Southwick and Burberry's are still available.


----------



## JordanW

JordanW said:


> Hello men,
> 
> I'm in search of a conservative pair of black cap toes suitable for job interviews in an 8.5D or 9D. Park Ave's would be ideal.
> 
> Please PM if you can help.


Still searching...


----------



## cvac

Why not just call the Allen Edmonds factory and buy a discontinued black pair in your size for $129?

Both the Byron or the Niles are captoes that would work fine for interviews.



JordanW said:


> Still searching...


----------



## article3dave

cvac said:


> Why not just call the Allen Edmonds factory and buy a discontinued black pair in your size for $129?
> 
> Both the Byron or the Niles are captoes that would work fine for interviews.


Forgive my ignorance (this is likely covered on one of the numerous AE posts), but how does one find out the discontinued styles?

These are first quality discontinued styles?


----------



## cvac

Check your personal messages dave.



article3dave said:


> Forgive my ignorance (this is likely covered on one of the numerous AE posts), but how does one find out the discontinued styles?
> 
> These are first quality discontinued styles?


----------



## cvac

*2 NEW J.Press Long Sleeve Madras Sport Shirts, size Medium*

I have 2 brand new *J.Press long sleeve madras sport shirts with button down collars for sale*. The shirts were purchased new at Press during a recent sale. I make no profit off the transaction and am merely selling the shirts because they are a little too big for me.

The shirts are size Medium.

*One is a navy and yellow plaid madras, the other a red and medium blue plaid madras.* The shirts are labeled as "tailored in india" (where most madras cloth comes from) and very soft and breathable. They are unwashed, but have been unpinned in order to try them on. Again, I'm only selling them because they are a little too big for me.

*I believe the chest (pit to pit) on these shirts measures about 46" or 47" and the sleeves are 34" or 35" long. The collar is probably 15.75 - 16" around.* Keep in mind these are casual shirts meant to be worn without a tie. You can even wear them untucked if you like.

Unfortunately I do not have access to a digital camera, so no pics. I can post more detailed, accurate measurements later.

* I'm asking $16 each for the shirts, along with $8 so they can be mailed U.S.P.S. priority mail. Please remember I make no profit off this transaction. I will only sell the shirts as a 2 shirt set. I can only sell to buyers in the continental USA. Since these are brand new shirts, returns for sizing issues will not be accepted.*

* Payment must be made by Paypal from a confirmed address. I can only ship to confirmed addresses in the continental USA.*

I would also prefer that you contact me through ebay so I can see your feedback if you are an AAAC member with a low post count.

Please check out my ebay feedback here:

https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=cultural_vacuum&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## Duck

I have a pair of nice Brooks seersucker shorts in a 32 waist with pleats. I would ask for $20 but I have a better idea. Let's trade. I will mail you the shorts and you can send me something that is about the same price. Heres the fun part, don't tell me what you are sending me. Surprise me. Get creative or be simple. PM me for more details.



















Thanks to Lone Suit I am going to give you some of my info. 36 waist, 16.5 neck, 33 arm. Get creative, it doesn't have to be clothes.


----------



## AlanC

Pre-weekend bump for this fine jacket.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers (old/real) '346' tweed 3/2 sportcoat
> half lined, two sleeve buttons, interior 'locker loop' detached on one side
> Tagged *42L*
> $45 shipped CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1012928xe0.jpg


----------



## Duck

AlanC said:


> Pre-weekend bump for this fine jacket.


If that was a 43 R I would have jumped on it. Have anything in that size Alan?


----------



## AlanC

^Not right now. Things have been slow, but I'm always keeping my eyes open.


----------



## Calle

Ehm, I don't know if this is the right thread to post this in.

While looking through blazer on ebay I stumbled upon this seller:

She is wearing the item for sale in only a pushup bra?! Lol

I wonder if it helps selling the clothes.

Ps. I might as well ask if there's anyone with a size 38-40 navy blazer they want to get rid off?

EDIT: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DENIM-BIB-OVERALLS-DUNGAREES-vintage-ww11-44-36_W0QQitemZ270143243981QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270143243981&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318 Lol


----------



## playdohh22

Duck said:


> I have a pair of nice Brooks seersucker shorts in a 32 waist with pleats. I would ask for $20 but I have a better idea. Let's trade. I will mail you the shorts and you can send me something that is about the same price. Heres the fun part, don't tell me what you are sending me. Surprise me. Get creative or be simple. PM me for more details.


Thats very creative, sounds fun.



Calle said:


> She is wearing the item for sale in only a pushup bra?! Lol


:crazy:


----------



## Duck

Shorts have been claimed.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Calle* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=789711#post789711 
_She is wearing the item for sale in only a pushup bra?! Lol_

And panties!!!! 

Check out some of her other listings...


----------



## ComboOrgan

Price drop again: $140



ComboOrgan said:


> This is a tan corduroy sportcoat from Cable Car Clothiers. No apparent signs of wear - used sparingly. The size isn't indicated, but the measurements indicate a 38 (maybe a 40)
> 
> Here's a link to the jacket on Cable Car Clothiers' website:
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18"
> Chest: 42"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> 
> $140 shipped in the con. US


----------



## wnh

Calle said:


> While looking through blazer on ebay I stumbled upon this seller:
> 
> She is wearing the item for sale in only a pushup bra?! Lol
> 
> I wonder if it helps selling the clothes.


I don't think it could possibly help sell the clothes, when, unless my math is wrong, she's got stuff like for $550.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

wnh said:


> I don't think it could possibly help sell the clothes, when, unless my math is wrong, she's got stuff like for $550.


Maybe that's the price if you buy her with the shirt?


----------



## Calle

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Maybe that's the price if you buy her with the shirt?


Loool, was thinking exactly the same.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Cheaney Full Brogues for Cole Haan 10 D*

*CHEANEYS SOLD*

Cheaney full brogues benchmade for Cole Haan in England. I believe the FD stamp on the inside indicates they are seconds, but there is no issue with the shoe itself, just the sizing. They are marked 7D, but match up with a pair of 10Ds that I have. However, since they are mismarked you should probably compare the measurements with shoes you know to fit. The exterior measurements are approximately: 12 3/8" by 4 3/8". The interior length is approximately 11 1/8". The uppers are 9.0 or better, no nicks, scratches or abrasions. Creasing is minimal. The soles are channel stitched and show minimal wear. The heels are in very good shape as well. A great pair of shoes for someone looking to get into their first pair of better quality dress shoes, at a reasonable price. Asking $95 shipped CONUS. PM interest or questions.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=167&i=chyy6.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=156&i=ch2vi2.jpghttps://imageshack.ushttps://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=352&i=ch9fy0.jpg

https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ch4bk8.jpg https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ch3mj8.jpg https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ch6cc8.jpg https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ch7fe3.jpg https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ch8rv3.jpg

*AE Graysons NOW $45*

[


tonylumpkin said:


> Also, a very nice pair of Allen Edmonds Grayson tassel loafers in brown calf. Size 8.5 C. The uppers are in excellent condition, one tiny nick on the right toe (its in the picture). The soles and heels both have plenty of wear left. Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=185&i=aegrcg3.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=503&i=aegr2ww6.jpg
> https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr3sw2.jpg


*Final reduction on BB Sack Poplin $45*



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers Olive green 3/2 sack poplin suit, in excellent condition. I couldn't find a size tag in the jacket but the measurements suggest a 40 or 41 long. The approximate measurements are: 22" pit to pit, 32" long from the bottom of the collar, sleeves are 25" with about 2" under, and the shoulders are 18 1/2". Trousers are approximately: 17 1/2" across the front of the waist, the inseam is 30" with 1 3/4" cuffs and more than an inch turned under, which may be doubled. The trousers are flat front. The jacket shoulders are lightly padded, the jacket pockets are patch and it is half lined. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=510&i=bbpopcd5.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=293&i=bbpop2cn8.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone really should steal that poplin suit from tonylumpkin!


----------



## stfu

TweedyDon said:


> Someone really should steal that poplin suit from tonylumpkin!


Thinking about it. I could make it fit.


----------



## AlanC

Just ran across this again following the move. It's still available.



AlanC said:


> *Now $12 delivered!*
> NWOT Ralph Lauren Patch Madras short sleeve shirt
> Size: L
> Made in India (home of madras fabric!)


You know you want it.


----------



## cowboyjack

Hey, if that poplin suit was a 46R it would be on the way to my house, what a deal!


----------



## tonylumpkin

cowboyjack said:


> Hey, if that poplin suit was a 46R it would be on the way to my house, what a deal!


If it were a 46, it wouldn't be leaving MY house!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cvac

The shirts have been sold.



cvac said:


> I have 2 brand new *J.Press long sleeve madras sport shirts with button down collars for sale*. The shirts were purchased new at Press during a recent sale. I make no profit off the transaction and am merely selling the shirts because they are a little too big for me.
> 
> The shirts are size Medium.
> 
> *One is a navy and yellow plaid madras, the other a red and medium blue plaid madras.* The shirts are labeled as "tailored in india" (where most madras cloth comes from) and very soft and breathable. They are unwashed, but have been unpinned in order to try them on. Again, I'm only selling them because they are a little too big for me.
> 
> *I believe the chest (pit to pit) on these shirts measures about 46" or 47" and the sleeves are 34" or 35" long. The collar is probably 15.75 - 16" around.* Keep in mind these are casual shirts meant to be worn without a tie. You can even wear them untucked if you like.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have access to a digital camera, so no pics. I can post more detailed, accurate measurements later.
> 
> * I'm asking $16 each for the shirts, along with $8 so they can be mailed U.S.P.S. priority mail. Please remember I make no profit off this transaction. I will only sell the shirts as a 2 shirt set. I can only sell to buyers in the continental USA. Since these are brand new shirts, returns for sizing issues will not be accepted.*
> 
> * Payment must be made by Paypal from a confirmed address. I can only ship to confirmed addresses in the continental USA.*
> 
> I would also prefer that you contact me through ebay so I can see your feedback if you are an AAAC member with a low post count.
> 
> Please check out my ebay feedback here:
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=cultural_vacuum&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced: $35 shipped for any remaining pair of AE's!*



swb120 said:


> Lots of Allen Edmonds shoes for sale, nice Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips:
> 
> 1) AE Byron cap toes, black, 9.5 D, good condition, with a small nick in front. *SOLD*
> 
> https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7020cv0.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7021uz3.jpg https://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7024di1.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7025ra9.jpg
> 
> 2) AE Walton split toes, black, 12 C, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7030ty5.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7031jw9.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7032ws0.jpg
> 
> 3) AE Arlington tassel wingtips, black, 8 D, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*
> 
> https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7034lr2.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7035ae0.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7038ai9.jpg
> 
> 4) Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips, black, 10.5 D, excellent condition. *SOLD*
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7042zd6.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7044qi6.jpg https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7047ip9.jpg https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7045oi4.jpg
> 
> 5) AE Richmond wingtips, black, 8.5 C, very good condition. *$40 shipped.*
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7051nw0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7053op3.jpg https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7054yc0.jpg


----------



## swb120

*PRICES REDUCED! If you see something you like/can use, make me an offer!*



swb120 said:


> More closet cleaning...
> 
> 1) a new without box pair of Bass Weejuns. Perfect condition, never been worn, they are size 8A. Asking *$30 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6958yp3.jpg https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6960ok5.jpg https://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6959qc4.jpg
> 
> 2) a pair of lightly-used Bass Weejuns. Size 9.5 D. Asking *$22 shipped*.
> 
> https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6972us1.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6974oe8.jpg https://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6973ir8.jpg
> 
> 3) Polo Ralph Lauren spring jacket, size XL, excellent condition. Red with kelly green lining. Comes down to mid-thigh. Asking *$18 shipped.*
> 
> https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6964gt8.jpg https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6965xt2.jpg
> 
> 4) Brooks Brothers Irish Linen short sleeve casual shirt. Size XL. Blue, white, yellow. In like new condition. Asking *$15 shipped*.
> 
> https://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6953xs8.jpg https://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6954qt9.jpg


----------



## reedcs1

*Blue Polo Seersucker Pants!!*

I'm new to the forum here and absolutly love it so far but I need your help. I had a pair of blue polo seersucker pants that matched my blue polo seersucker blazer. To make a long story short I have ruined my matching pair of pants. Polo's new seersucker pants don't match my blazer so i'm looking for a pair of 35x30s (preferable), 35x32s or 36x30s or 36x32s blue polo seersucker pants. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## capitalart

*Brand New Dolce & Gabbana Size 17/43*

*(SOLD) New Dolce & Gabbana Dress Shirt Size 17/43 asking $45 shipped within the U.S. The shirt is brand new with tag. Paypal Only, PM if interested. Thanks *


----------



## Joe Tradly

E Gad! Dolce and Gabbana?

JB


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

For Sale/Trade items properly belong in the Sales Forum. This is an informal thread that we (mods) all choose to ignore ... and our ignorance accrues greatly to your benefit. 

Don't rub salt in it by reporting a post just because you don't like what's for sale! Post reports make us all work!!!


----------



## S.Otto

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> For Sale/Trade items properly belong in the Sales Forum. This is an informal thread that we (mods) all choose to ignore ... and our ignorance accrues greatly to your benefit.
> 
> Don't rub salt in it by reporting a post just because you don't like what's for sale! Post reports make us all work!!!


Mr. Kabbaz and others, we greatly thank you. Some of us are only able to afford these wonders through 2nd hand sources and the occasional sale. Students are a particular demographic that benefits. Thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

S.Otto said:


> Students are a particular demographic that benefits.


And their professors! :icon_smile_wink:

(And I'd like my thanks to everyone involved here, especially Joe Tradly for starting it, and the mods for not knowing about it! :icon_smile_wink


----------



## 32rollandrock

As someone who buys and sells here, I've occasionally struggled with what's fair in the realm of charges. Most (not all) of the things I sell come from thrift stores, and I charge what I think is a nominal mark-up to cover expenses (I visit the same three shops at least three times a week, and gas, especially, adds up). I think it's still a good deal for buyers. The first things I sold, I charged what I thought would be break-even and actually ended up losing money through PP percentages and shipping. Then there's always the suits you buy for $5 that you think someone will want, and no bites, which means you try making up the difference on other items. Overall, I'm losing, and I've told myself to quit buying stuff that doesn't fit, but when you see that perfect sport coat in a 40R and realize you'll never lose that much weight, it is hard to resist. I will say that I feel bad about asking $100 for a Brooksease suit a few weeks back. That was too much. I still have it, and am willing to let it go for $40 to anyone who wears a 48R and is in need.

I'd be interested in what others might have to say about the ethics of pricing here. What do others think is fair, given that this should be, I think, a hobby sort of thing as opposed to a business?


----------



## Distinctive

I would go out on a limb and say a good enough deal for a member to benefit from wearing it but not re-selling it.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> I will say that I feel bad about asking $100 for a Brooksease suit a few weeks back. That was too much. I still have it, and am willing to let it go for $40 to anyone who wears a 48R and is in need.


Now you're making me regret losing weight this past year! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy

32rollandrock said:


> As someone who buys and sells here, I've occasionally struggled with what's fair in the realm of charges. Most (not all) of the things I sell come from thrift stores, and I charge what I think is a nominal mark-up to cover expenses (I visit the same three shops at least three times a week, and gas, especially, adds up). I think it's still a good deal for buyers. The first things I sold, I charged what I thought would be break-even and actually ended up losing money through PP percentages and shipping. Then there's always the suits you buy for $5 that you think someone will want, and no bites, which means you try making up the difference on other items. Overall, I'm losing, and I've told myself to quit buying stuff that doesn't fit, but when you see that perfect sport coat in a 40R and realize you'll never lose that much weight, it is hard to resist. I will say that I feel bad about asking $100 for a Brooksease suit a few weeks back. That was too much. I still have it, and am willing to let it go for $40 to anyone who wears a 48R and is in need.
> 
> I'd be interested in what others might have to say about the ethics of pricing here. What do others think is fair, given that this should be, I think, a hobby sort of thing as opposed to a business?


My thoughts, it is the "thrift exchange" therefore it should be for items you found at a thrift store or your own items which you no longer wear being sold at a *reasonable* price. Obviously you should cover your costs, but this isn't something where people should be making large amounts of money per item.

Brian


----------



## stfu

32rollandrock said:


> As someone who buys and sells here, I've occasionally struggled with what's fair in the realm of charges. Most (not all) of the things I sell come from thrift stores, and I charge what I think is a nominal mark-up to cover expenses (I visit the same three shops at least three times a week, and gas, especially, adds up). I think it's still a good deal for buyers. The first things I sold, I charged what I thought would be break-even and actually ended up losing money through PP percentages and shipping. Then there's always the suits you buy for $5 that you think someone will want, and no bites, which means you try making up the difference on other items. Overall, I'm losing, and I've told myself to quit buying stuff that doesn't fit, but when you see that perfect sport coat in a 40R and realize you'll never lose that much weight, it is hard to resist. I will say that I feel bad about asking $100 for a Brooksease suit a few weeks back. That was too much. I still have it, and am willing to let it go for $40 to anyone who wears a 48R and is in need.
> 
> I'd be interested in what others might have to say about the ethics of pricing here. What do others think is fair, given that this should be, I think, a hobby sort of thing as opposed to a business?


3-2,
I think you should charge whatever price will move the merchandise first, bearing in mind the particulars of the item. I was willing to let that BB shirt go for free because I was tired of staring at it for 10 years. If nobody bites, it was not the right price. Of course, since this is a thrift exchange, I think we would all naturally lean to the lower end of whatever that range is.

By the way, I am crafting a reply to your PM for tommorrow. THANKS so much for your kindness.


----------



## playdohh22

S.Otto said:


> Mr. Kabbaz and others, we greatly thank you. Some of us are only able to afford these wonders through 2nd hand sources and the occasional sale. Students are a particular demographic that benefits. Thank you.


+1

I am grateful for this thread, really. Ever since being a member of AAAC, I have scored some great deals on here. :icon_smile:


----------



## wnh

32rollandrock said:


> I'd be interested in what others might have to say about the ethics of pricing here. What do others think is fair, given that this should be, I think, a hobby sort of thing as opposed to a business?


If I find something in a thrift store that I'm confident someone here will want, I'll buy it and try to sell it for enough to cover the cost of the item, the cost of packaging and shipping, and usually no more than $5 profit. Really it's a form of insurance for me -- if I buy something that doesn't fit and try to resell it here with the aim of making a relatively large profit, I run the risk of not selling it at all, even with price drops. If I just put it up for cost plus shipping, it's more likely to move. I recently sold TweedyDon two BB shirts, a BB tie, and an LLB shirt, all of which were too large for me, and I don't think I even came out ahead. I'm just glad to help someone out.

If I have something in my closet that I'm looking to get rid of but that I'm not absolutely sick of, I'll try to sell it for more of a profit. I figure that if no one buys it, no harm done since I can still wear it. And if I'm going to lose something that I can still find a place and reason to wear, I'd like to be compensated.

I'm all in favor of people making a fair bit of change selling stuff here, but I do wish more people would look to move stuff for nothing but the benefit of other members.


----------



## 32rollandrock

wnh said:


> I'm all in favor of people making a fair bit of change selling stuff here, but I do wish more people would look to move stuff for nothing but the benefit of other members.


That, I absolutely agree with. I'd much rather swap stuff than sell it. As for the $5 rule, that's a good one, and I've been thinking along those lines myself. A couple of folks have offered things gratis with no expectations, which has been much appreciated. In such cases, my spares/surplus closet is wide open.

Thanks, all, for the input. I'm new to this board, and don't want to offend or violate any rules or traditions.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Orvis Waxed Leather Boat Shoes 7 D*

I posted these about six weeks ago and had no takers, but they are far too nice a pair of shoes to let sit in the bottom of the closet. I had asked $40 for them but I'll ship them anywhere in the conus for $25 (basically what I have in them and shipping.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=89&i=orvisboat3cb4.jpg
https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboatcm5.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboat2mi8.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

*Charleston Khakis & BB OCBD*

*Update*

First up a pair of Charleston Khakis. I bought these off Ebay a while ago and they just don't and I don't feel like having them altered. They're in great shape. They only need a good ironing. Reverse pleats. *$25 shipped*

Inseam=31 inches (43 inch out-seam; No extra fabric)
Cuff= 1.5 inch
Waist= 19.5 inch x 2 (2 inches to let out)



















Sold Pending PaymentBB OCBD 17.5/34. Made in USA. I have too many and may have another if anyone wants two. *$15 shipped*


----------



## markdc

*Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 40R, Brooks Brothers 15.5-32/33*

Found these at a thrift store today. Please PM if you would like me to pick these up!

Hickey Freeman Sportcoat tagged 40R - Tan Houndstooth Check - *$75 shipped CONUS
*






















































Brooks Brothers Blue Dress Shirt 15.5-32/33 - Non-iron, traditional fit - *$25 shipped CONUS*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Polo Bow Tie for sale*










SOLD

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*More bow ties for sale*










All are in pre-owned fine condition. $18 a piece ppd.

1. Brooks Brothers, navy, yellow pattern. SOLD
2. Vintage Harrods, brown w/ sunbursts


----------



## clemsontiger

Nice staging EVT.


----------



## Untilted

EastVillageTrad said:


> ON HOLD
> 
> Please PM me if interested.


Love that color on the sucker jacket. More elegant than the darker shade you see these days. Who made it?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Untilted said:


> Love that color on the sucker jacket. More elegant than the darker shade you see these days. Who made it?


Old Brooks Brothers...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*New And Lightly Used Shoes*

I have four pair of shoes in various sizes, three are NOS or near new. A brief description and price follows each picture. PM interest or questions and I can also provide additional pictures to anyone who is interested.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=201&i=1aepq9.jpg
*SOLD*
Allen Edmonds punched cap toes from the Corporate Casuals line. These are the ones I would term "near new". They have been worn, but there is little if any sign of wear on the soles and the heels are 95% or better. Size 10.5D. Asking $60 shipped conus.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=291&i=1flptnd6.jpg

NOS Florsheim cordovan colored, plain toe bluchers. These are size 8.5C and have slight creasing on one shoe from being tried on. The soles and heels show only slight shop wear. Asking $55 shipped conus.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=353&i=1eiptcb4.jpg

Black NOS Executive Imperial, scotch grain, plain toe bluchers in size 12D. Minor shop wear, the heels and soles are 100%. They are Goodyear storm welted and I believe the soles are double. Asking $65 shipped conus.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=145&i=1eilwig0.jpg
*SOLD*
Executive Imperials black longwings, size 7C. These are lightly used with a great deal of life left in them. The uppers are in very nice condition...the soles and heels have plenty of use left in them. Goodyear storm welted. Asking $45 shipped conus.


----------



## Duck

I am trading stuff again. Surprise me or tell me doesn't matter.

16.5 35 Really nice shirt. RL










16.5 35 RL Same as above, in wonderful condition.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Ties for Sale*

Winnowing the tie rack and some trad stuff came out of it.









Section 1:
This first lot are all $10 a piece. 
1. Navy/Red guards stripe - poly - Bancroft
2. Navy w/ Patriotic Emblematic - Ben Silver
3. SOLD
4. Navy & Buff repp - poly - no tag
5. Brooks Brothers light blue hidden repp stripe, has a slight smudge









Section 2:
These are all $12 a piece.
6. Madras - J. Crew
7. SOLD
8. Tartan flannel tie - Bert Pulitzer









These are all $15 a piece
9. Green w/ orange repp - J Crew
10. Brown w/ white pin dot - Bert Pulitzer
11. SOLD
12. Red/Royal Blue Repp - J Crew










This last section are all VERY NICE Brooks Brothers ties, would go nicely with business suits:
$20 a piece:

13. Copper/Navy/White Basketweave - Brooks Bros.
14. Red/White/Blue woven pattern - Brooks Bros.
15. Navy & Blue crossweave - Brooks Bros.
16. Magenta/Gold/Royal Blue repp - Brooks Bros.
17. Tight navy/light blue repp - Brooks Bros.

Please PM with the item number you're interested in, etc.

Thanks,

EVT


----------



## markdc

*Price drop!*

Hickey Freeman sportcoat $65 shipped CONUS, or make me an offer!

Brooks Brothers shirt $20 shipped CONUS. (No room for movement on this one, if shipping costs are to be covered).



markdc said:


> Found these at a thrift store today. Please PM if you would like me to pick these up!
> 
> Hickey Freeman Sportcoat tagged 40R - Tan Houndstooth Check - *$65 shipped CONUS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Blue Dress Shirt 15.5-32/33 - Non-iron, traditional fit - *$20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## clemsontiger

clemsontiger said:


> *Update*
> 
> First up a pair of Charleston Khakis. I bought these off Ebay a while ago and they just don't and I don't feel like having them altered. They're in great shape. They only need a good ironing. Reverse pleats. *$25 shipped*
> 
> Inseam=31 inches (43 inch out-seam; No extra fabric)
> Cuff= 1.5 inch
> Waist= 19.5 inch x 2 (2 inches to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD BB OCBD 17.5/34. Made in USA. I have too many and may have another if anyone wants two. *$15 shipped*


----------



## AlanC

*Trad staple*

Florsheim black longwings
Size: 10.5D
$45 delivered Priority CONUS, Paypal please


----------



## swb120

Joe Tradly said:


> E Gad! Dolce and Gabbana?
> 
> JB


I have to agree with JoeTradly...this thread is a wonderful service which I'm glad the moderators ignore. But I think it should be noted that this thread is in the "Trad" forum, and accordingly, when people post items for sale, such as the D&G shirt, or 15 3 button Banana Republic suits, it diminishes the value of the forum for those of us searching out great Trad deals.

When I first posted here, I posted a number of ties, many of which weren't very Trad in retrospect. I stopped posting such items, posting them instead on SF or not at all, and tried to limit offerings to things truly Trad. It's not that those sellers can't post those items elsewhere, but just not in the Trad forum.

Just one man's opinion...


----------



## 32rollandrock

swb120 said:


> I have to agree with JoeTradly...this thread is a wonderful service which I'm glad the moderators ignore. But I think it should be noted that this thread is in the "Trad" forum, and accordingly, when people post items for sale, such as the D&G shirt, or 15 3 button Banana Republic suits, it diminishes the value of the forum for those of us searching out great Trad deals.
> 
> When I first posted here, I posted a number of ties, many of which weren't very Trad in retrospect. I stopped posting such items, posting them instead on SF or not at all, and tried to limit offerings to things truly Trad. It's not that those sellers can't post those items elsewhere, but just not in the Trad forum.
> 
> Just one man's opinion...


Agreed that the aforementioned shirt is going too far, both in style and price. But what of Southwick, HB, BB and the like suits and sport coats that are darted? Or BB and RL shirts with spread collars and non-university stripes? Heck, I've sold a NOS Banana Republic safari shirt, likely from the 1980s, on this forum, which certainly wasn't Trad, but that I thought would appeal, and it did. We'd all agree sacks and old-school must-iron OCBDs are the goal, but that's not always obtainable. Maybe it's a I-know-it-when-I-see-it sort of thing. It's not like there's a flood of posters here, fortunately. If six people a day were trying to sell Armani at ridiculous prices, that would be one thing, but that godawful shirt is the first thing in the three months I've been reading that seemed way out of bounds. As you say, the market will dictate. Just my opinion.


----------



## Duck

That is why the site has another area for selling. Post it there. It doesn't belong here.


----------



## Forbes

A few items on offer.

First, three bows, all Archibald Cox style:



All three came from a rummage sale in N.J. in the mid-1990s.
1. Brooks Brothers, 1960s. Navy with sky blue and gold repp. $10
2. Buff/Navy repp, no tag. $10
3. Green/Navy/Red madras, no tag. $10

All three for $28.

Next, a group of ties:



1. Brooks Brothers. Navy woven silk with whales. $15
2. Polo. Kelly green linen. $15
3. Rooster for the Puritan on Cape Cod. Embroidered lobsters. $15
4. Repp stripe, Marshall Field's. $15
5. No name. Silk. New York Yacht Club. $15

The lot for $50.

A second grouping of ties:


1. No name rayon/poly Santa tie. $8.
2. No name rayon/poly St. Lawrence University tie from the 1970s. $8
3. No name Holland-America Line tie. $8
4. Bloomingdales silk with embroidery. $10.

The lot for $40. 

A set of four silk tie belts:



The group for $20 or individually for $5. The maroon one is from J. Crew, the rest from Bass. All silk.

A BB dress shirt, 15 1/2-32:




Message me to arrange purchase, etc. 

Cheers!


----------



## RyanPatrick

Agreed. Post items where they are appropriate. There is a huge difference between a darted blazer, many members of the trad forum wear them, and a D&G shirt that is quickly recognizable as something that no one on this board would/should wear.


----------



## dshell

I agree with the idea that there should be some limits to what is posted here. I'm still not 100% certain that my (sole) previous posting to this thread was trad enough to be appropriate, but I'm sure I'd have heard about it if it was vastly off course. Also, I stated my uncertainty in that post, which, I think, makes a world of difference.

The argument that the item found a buyer probably isn't sufficient because I think that we have more stochasticity in group of readers than posters. We don't necessarily want the former driving the latter as the result could be a diffusion-like process.

EVT: I also like your staging. That regatta blazer reminds me that I must find a bright shooting stick brollie combo.


----------



## Forbes

Let's try that again. Sorry about that.

A few items on offer.

First, three bows, all Archibald Cox style:










All three came from a rummage sale in N.J. in the mid-1990s.
1. Brooks Brothers, 1960s. Navy with sky blue and gold repp.* SOLD*
2. Buff/Navy repp, no tag. $10
3. Green/Navy/Red madras, no tag. $10

All three for $28.

Next, a group of ties:










1. Brooks Brothers. Navy woven silk with whales. $15
2. Polo. Kelly green linen. $15
3. Rooster for the Puritan on Cape Cod. Embroidered lobsters$15* SOLD*. 
4. Repp stripe, Marshall Field's. $15
5. No name. Silk. New York Yacht Club. $15

The lot for $50.

A second grouping of ties:











1. No name rayon/poly Santa tie. $8.
2. No name rayon/poly St. Lawrence University tie from the 1970s. $8
3. No name Holland-America Line tie. $8
4. Bloomingdales silk with embroidery. $10.

Best offer on these last four is fine, $35 for the lot.

A set of four silk tie belts:










The group for $20 or individually for $5. The maroon one is from J. Crew, the rest from Bass. *J.Crew belt SOLD, Bass belts SALE PENDING
* 
A BB dress shirt, French cuff, little wear, 15 1/2-32:



















Message me to arrange purchase, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## playdohh22

What size is the last belt?


----------



## AlanC

*Trad staple*

Great shoes--*now $40 delivered*!



AlanC said:


> Florsheim black longwings
> Size: 10.5D
> $45 delivered Priority CONUS, Paypal please


----------



## swb120

*LAST CALL: $30 shipped OBO for any remaining pair*



swb120 said:


> Lots of Allen Edmonds shoes for sale, nice Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips:
> 
> 1) AE Byron cap toes, black, 9.5 D, good condition, with a small nick in front. *SOLD*
> 
> 2) AE Walton split toes, black, 12 C, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7030ty5.jpg https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7031jw9.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7032ws0.jpg
> 
> 3) AE Arlington tassel wingtips, black, 8 D, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*
> 
> https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7034lr2.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7035ae0.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7038ai9.jpg
> 
> 4) Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips, black, 10.5 D, excellent condition. *SOLD*
> 
> 5) AE Richmond wingtips, black, 8.5 C, excellent condition. *$40 shipped.*
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7051nw0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7053op3.jpg https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7054yc0.jpg


----------



## Connemara

a4audi08 said:


> Prices lowered


Audi,

I sent a PM about that Brooks sack. Let me know if it's still for sale.


----------



## Forbes

More on offer.

First, a suit. Some among you may struggle to find the self-forgiveness in your hearts necessary to purchase anything with darts. I hope you can.

Here's a Navy Hickey Freeman tailored for Neiman Marcus in 1994.

Jacket: 40R, darted two-button. 23" sleeves.
Pants: 36" waist, 32" inseam. Reverse pleats. Cuffs. Brace-ready.

$85.




























And, a pair of pants.

Real GTH material here. Three to four-year-old patchwork Lillys that taken real courage just to lay eyes on. 32" wst, unfinished. NWT. $55.



















As is our custom, PM me with inquiries.

Cheers.

EJF


----------



## 32rollandrock

*BB Formal Shirts, AE Park Aves, Church's*

Just returned from Value Village and left 'em on the rack because I have no need, but these are flawless white BB, 17.5/34, made in Malaysia for $4 apiece. One has a high collar. Also a pair of black AE PA's, 10D, in great condition except for a very tiny nick near one of the toes. Almost invisible. Price tag said $5 or $6. Finally, a pair of brown Church's in a wide 10. A bit beat up, but very serviceable and priced right at $6. Would probably be worth the money to restore. I can go back if anyone wants. I'll be in town until Saturday night, then back to the regular haunts.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

*Allen Edmonds Grayson, 9B*

These were just too narrow for me. Overall good shape but appear to have been resold and would likely not qualify for AE resoling/recrafting. Band over the instep needs to be tacked and there is a slight dimpling on the medial part of shoe possibly due to prolonged storage with shoe trees. This is not apparent when worn.
$40 CONUS
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=224&i=aegraysoncd4.jpg


----------



## vwguy

32rollandrock said:


> Just returned from Value Village and left 'em on the rack because I have no need, but these are flawless white BB, 17.5/34, made in Malaysia for $4 apiece. One has a high collar. Also a pair of black AE PA's, 10D, in great condition except for a very tiny nick near one of the toes. Almost invisible. Price tag said $5 or $6. Finally, a pair of brown Church's in a wide 10. A bit beat up, but very serviceable and priced right at $6. Would probably be worth the money to restore. I can go back if anyone wants. I'll be in town until Saturday night, then back to the regular haunts.


I PM'd you on the Park Aves.

Brian


----------



## jfkemd

*barbour eskdale*

very slightly used barbour eskdale bought a few years ago from Fischer's store in Wisconsin.
in perfect condition.
size is XS
some measurements:
shoulders: 18 inches
length: 30 inches
pit to pit: 20
sleeve from shoulder down : 24
would like $125

White spot on left pocket is likely from glare, the jacket is almost in pristine condition


----------



## a4audi08

More ties

*(From left to right on all sets)

**PLEASE PM for details (measurements etc)

Prices are $15/each or 2/$25 Shipped EXCEPT for the NWT BB in last set. That is $20 shipped. 
* Talbot golfer club tie 
BB 346
Gant 
Lands End *SOLD*
lands end









RobTalbot hunter club *SOLD* 
Woodhouse Lynch handsewn, 
Huntington, Talbot Hand sewn, 
BB, 
Ike Behar ,yes, i kno its not TRAD  but its a nice tie










Oxford Shop(made in england), 
Viyella - Michelsons of London 55% wool/45%cotton, 
Talbot 100% wool handsewn, 
Talbot handsewn *SOLD*
Stafford, 
Huntington










Hickey Freeman, Southwick, BB, JG Hook, LAnds End, Woodhouse Lynch









Allen Solly
BB 
Walkers,
lands end, 
Talbot Handmade, 
BB (new with tag) *SOLD*


----------



## playdohh22

nice ties. message sent.


----------



## markdc

*FS: H. Stockton Pink Pinpoint Dress Shirt, 15.5-34, Brand New!*

Still in plastic! From H. Stockton, the Atlanta haberdashery. Asking *$20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers, Robert Talbott ties; Brooks Brothers braces, nautical flag belt*

More closet cleaning.

1. Nautical flag belt. Size 34. Made in USA, by Preston Leather Products. In perfect condition, save slight wear/scuffing of leather near belt holes. *$12 shipped*

https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7069li2.jpg

2. Brooks Brothers braces. Whimsical dollar sign pattern in red/maroon & gold. In mint condition. *SOLD*

https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7078tr7.jpg

3. Brooks Brothers ties

a) Made in England. Approx. 3 3/8 wide. Gorgeous. *SOLD*

https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7074ld6.jpg

b) - f)
Various BB ties - all b/w 3 1/2 - 3 3/4 wide. In mint condition. *$16 shipped for any*

https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7084gl4.jpg https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7089za3.jpg https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7087yh6.jpg
https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7081ae2.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7082nx3.jpg

4. Robert Talbott ties. The third is not a Talbott tie, but is a wool tie woven in England sold from the same Trad shop as the Talbott ties were purchased from. All approx. 3 - 3 1/4 wide. *$11 shipped* *#2 SOLD*

https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7095np0.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7096se1.jpg


----------



## Distinctive

Those braces are so money


----------



## swb120

They're so money, and they don't even know it.


----------



## playdohh22

Might anyone here be interested in some Zanella or Incotex trousers?


----------



## Calle

playdohh22 said:


> Might anyone here be interested in some Zanella or Incotex trousers?


Sure, depending on price and size of course.


----------



## a4audi08

*BB Makers 3/2 sack *
* Chest - 41''
length (from top of neck) - 29.5''
shoulders - 17.5''
waist - 18.5''
sleeves - 23'' (+3'' to let out)

pants are flat front with 2'' cuffs
31.5'' waist (+4 inches to let out)
28.25'' inseam (about 1.25'' to let out)* 

*The suit is a bit darker than the picture suggests.

**$70 shipped
**









**BB Reds 
100% cotton

Waist: 34''
Inseam: 8''
Total length: 18.75''
Rise (crotch seam to top of waist): 12''

$20 shipped









*


----------



## Connemara

Audi--I sent you a PM on that Brooks suit.


----------



## hbecklin

*Sweaters!*

Although it is still technically "summer", I, along with many of my counterparts in the north, am thinking about fall and beyond, especially with all of the great sales going on now. In that grain, I have some sweaters, all of which were owned by me (from my father, who has long outgrown them) and which I got much to small to wear.

As many of you know, shipping items like sweaters is expensive. Ties, etc, not so much. So, if you are interested in two or more of these sweaters, feel free to make me an offer.

Sweaters No. 1 and 2

These sweaters were Made in the USA by the now defunct Winona Knits. This company, which manufactured fine wool sweaters in Winona, MN (on the Mississippi and the WI-MN border) for many years under their own label and for other clothiers. They are truly are of quality long gone from our shores. The wool reminds me of Shetland wool. Both are XL. $30 apiece, shipped CONUS.

https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters007bl8.jpg Sweater #1 (V-neck)

https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters009pk7.jpg Sweater #2 (Crew)

This third sweater is an XL made by Braemar and is 100% Shetland Wool. $25, shipped CONUS.

https://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters002st7.jpg Sweater #3 (Shetland Wool Crew)

Sweater #4 is Made in the USA by Lands' End. It is a zip-up sweater vest made of 85% Wool, 10% Nylon, and 5% Polyester. It is very soft and quite nice. It is XXL. $20, shipped CONUS.

https://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters004zi8.jpg Sweater #4 (Zip-up vest)

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Shorts, shoes, belt*

BB seersucker shorts, 36. $15 CONUS



















LL Bean boat shoes, NWOT, 8.5D. $35 CONUS



















AE saddle shoe oxfords, black, 8EEE. The leather is as buttery as you'll find--no promises, but I think these might be cordovan. Some wear on heels and soles, but plenty of life left. $25 CONUS.





































Leatherman Made-In-USA belt, 40. Golf needlepoint, as new. $15 CONUS.










BB formal shirt with high collar. Mint. 17.5/35. $20 CONUS.


----------



## hbecklin

32rollandrock said:


> AE saddle shoe oxfords, black, 8EEE. The leather is as buttery as you'll find--no promises, but I think these might be cordovan. Some wear on heels and soles, but plenty of life left. $25 CONUS.


I'm not sure if these are cordovan, as according to AE all cordovan shoes, save custom, have a combination heel. I do, however, LOVE the shoes, and if they were 13's I'd pick them up myself.


----------



## 32rollandrock

hbecklin said:


> I'm not sure if these are cordovan, as according to AE all cordovan shoes, save custom, have a combination heel. I do, however, LOVE the shoes, and if they were 13's I'd pick them up myself.


Thanks for the info, and the kind words. Buyer beware.


----------



## markdc

Sold, pending payment.



markdc said:


> Still in plastic! From H. Stockton, the Atlanta haberdashery. Asking *$20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## JordanW

32rollandrock said:


> Leatherman Made-In-USA belt, 40. Golf needlepoint, as new. $15 CONUS.


Nice belt, 32roolandrock, but it is not needlepoint.


----------



## wnh

^ 32rollandrock, the shoes most definitely are _not_ cordovan. The creases give it away. I don't say this to be mean, but do us a favor and _know_ what it is you're selling. Don't throw out vague comments like "These might be cordovan" when you don't know, especially since cordovan and calfskin are easy to distinguish in used shoes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

wnh said:


> ^ 32rollandrock, the shoes most definitely are _not_ cordovan. The creases give it away. I don't say this to be mean, but do us a favor and _know_ what it is you're selling. Don't throw out vague comments like "These might be cordovan" when you don't know, especially since cordovan and calfskin are easy to distinguish in used shoes.


You are correct, and the belt is not needlepoint. I'll do everyone a favor and not sell anything anymore. As of now, all items are withdrawn. I am very sorry for offending you.


----------



## wnh

32rollandrock said:


> You are correct, and the belt is not needlepoint. I'll do everyone a favor and not sell anything anymore. As of now, all items are withdrawn. I am very sorry for offending you.


If that's how you want to handle it, fine. I would just make sure I knew the details on what I was selling, but if you'd rather play the victim go right ahead.


----------



## AlanC

Everybody cool off. Selling can be a learning experience. We've all gotten details wrong when listing, just be open to learning what is correct.


----------



## Duck

32rollandrock said:


> You are correct, and the belt is not needlepoint. I'll do everyone a favor and not sell anything anymore. As of now, all items are withdrawn. I am very sorry for offending you.


Sell away. Just ask questions to those that you feel have the answers.


----------



## Distinctive

hbecklin said:


> I'm not sure if these are cordovan, as according to AE all cordovan shoes, save custom, have a combination heel. I do, however, LOVE the shoes, and if they were 13's I'd pick them up myself.


They are polished cobbler. They have been re-heeled anyway. Nice stuff, keep on selling


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

playdohh22 said:


> Might anyone here be interested in some Zanella or Incotex trousers?


any in 32?


----------



## AlanC

*Now $35!*



AlanC said:


> Florsheim black longwings
> Size: 10.5D
> $45 delivered Priority CONUS, Paypal please


----------



## memphislawyer

Before heading off to ebay

Black Talbott tie, $15.00 shipped


----------



## hbecklin

PRICE DROP!- Not trying to make much money on these, so if you want 2 (or more), make me an offer.


hbecklin said:


> Although it is still technically "summer", I, along with many of my counterparts in the north, am thinking about fall and beyond, especially with all of the great sales going on now. In that grain, I have some sweaters, all of which were owned by me (from my father, who has long outgrown them) and which I got much to small to wear.
> 
> As many of you know, shipping items like sweaters is expensive. Ties, etc, not so much. So, if you are interested in two or more of these sweaters, feel free to make me an offer.
> 
> Sweaters No. 1 and 2
> 
> These sweaters were Made in the USA by the now defunct Winona Knits. This company, which manufactured fine wool sweaters in Winona, MN (on the Mississippi and the WI-MN border) for many years under their own label and for other clothiers. They are truly are of quality long gone from our shores. The wool reminds me of Shetland wool and J. Press "Shaggy Dog" sweaters. Both are XL. Now $25 apiece, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters007bl8.jpg Sweater #1 (V-neck)
> 
> https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters009pk7.jpg Sweater #2 (Crew)
> 
> This third sweater is an XL made by Braemar and is 100% Shetland Wool. now $20, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters002st7.jpg Sweater #3 (Shetland Wool Crew)
> 
> Sweater #4 is Made in the USA by Lands' End. It is a zip-up sweater vest made of 85% Wool, 10% Nylon, and 5% Polyester. It is very soft and quite nice. It is XXL. Now $15, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters004zi8.jpg Sweater #4 (Zip-up vest)
> 
> Please PM me if interested.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Bump

Winnowing the tie rack and some trad stuff came out of it.









Section 1:
This first lot are all $10 a piece. 
1. Navy/Red guards stripe - poly - Bancroft
2. SOLD
3. SOLD
4. Navy & Buff repp - poly - no tag
5. Brooks Brothers light blue hidden repp stripe, has a slight smudge









Section 2:
These are all $10 a piece.
6. SOLD
7. SOLD
8. Tartan flannel tie - Bert Pulitzer









These are all $15 a piece
9. SOLD
10. Brown w/ white pin dot - Bert Pulitzer
11. SOLD
12. SOLD










This last section are all VERY NICE Brooks Brothers ties, would go nicely with business suits:
$20 a piece:

13. Copper/Navy/White Basketweave - Brooks Bros.
14. Red/White/Blue woven pattern - Brooks Bros.
15. Navy & Blue crossweave - Brooks Bros.
16. Magenta/Gold/Royal Blue repp - Brooks Bros.
17. Tight navy/light blue repp - Brooks Bros.

Please PM with the item number you're interested in, etc.

Thanks,

EVT


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> More ties, many still available
> 
> *(From left to right on all sets)
> 
> **PLEASE PM for details (measurements etc)
> 
> Prices are $15/each or 2/$25 Shipped EXCEPT for the NWT BB in last set. That is $20 shipped.
> * Talbot golfer club tie
> BB 346
> Gant
> Lands End *SOLD*
> lands end *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobTalbot hunter club *SOLD*
> Woodhouse Lynch handsewn,
> Huntington, Talbot Hand sewn,
> BB,
> Ike Behar ,yes, i kno its not TRAD  but its a nice tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Shop(made in england),
> Viyella - Michelsons of London 55% wool/45%cotton,
> Talbot 100% wool handsewn,
> Talbot handsewn *SOLD*
> Stafford,
> Huntington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman, Southwick, BB, JG Hook, LAnds End, Woodhouse Lynch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Solly
> BB
> Walkers,
> lands end,
> Talbot Handmade,
> BB (new with tag) *SOLD*


Some great ties still available. Will post more soon.


----------



## swb120

*PRICE REDUCED! $14 for any of the remaining Brooks Bros. ties; $9 for either the remaining Talbott or the wool tie made in England.*



swb120 said:


> More closet cleaning.
> 
> 1. Nautical flag belt. Size 34. Made in USA, by Preston Leather Products. In perfect condition, save slight wear/scuffing of leather near belt holes. *SOLD*
> 
> https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7069li2.jpg
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers braces. Whimsical dollar sign pattern in red/maroon & gold. In mint condition. *SOLD*
> 
> https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7078tr7.jpg
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers ties
> 
> a) Made in England. Approx. 3 3/8 wide. Gorgeous. *SOLD*
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7074ld6.jpg
> 
> b) - f)
> Various BB ties - all b/w 3 1/2 - 3 3/4 wide. In mint condition. *$14 shipped for any*
> 
> https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7084gl4.jpg https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7089za3.jpg https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7087yh6.jpg
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7081ae2.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7082nx3.jpg
> 
> 4. Robert Talbott ties. The third is not a Talbott tie, but is a wool tie woven in England sold from the same Trad shop as the Talbott ties were purchased from. All approx. 3 - 3 1/4 wide. *$9 shipped* *#2 SOLD*
> 
> https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7095np0.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7096se1.jpg


----------



## markdc

*FS: J. Press Pinpoint, Brooks Brothers Polo, Ralph Lauren Belt*

First up, a nice white J. Press "Pinpoint Finest Imported Cotton Oxford," *14.5*-32: *$25 shipped CONUS
*

















Secondly, an excellent dark grey Brooks Brothers Performance Polo, M, Original fit, 100% cotton: *$25 shipped CONUS*

















Last of all, a black Polo Ralph Lauren leather belt (Italian leather), used briefly by me, but in excellent condition. Size 34, MSRP $125. Yours for only *$60 shipped CONUS*.

























Please PM if you're interested!


----------



## Duck

FREE!

I have two items that are free. No need for any trades or money. A catch though. I would prefer to give these items away to someone who really needs them.

1. A new B2 slim fit blue button down non iron 16 x 33 shirt, without tags
2. A pair of used non iron B2 chinos 36 x 31 that have started to fray at the bottom rear of the pants, they looked like they were to long and drug on the ground.

PM

PANTS CLAIMED


----------



## playdohh22

A very generous offer!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

playdohh22 said:


> A very generous offer!


I agree- extremely generous. Someone should snap this stuff up. The shirt alone is a steal. Maybe one of our trads who is working on building up their wardrobe could use it.


----------



## a4audi08

allen edmonds woodstock size 10C *$35 shipped*



























harris tweed, 2 button, beautiful condition with no holes, tears etc, single vent, measurements as follow:

Chest: 44 inches 
Length (from top of collar): 32.5
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 26'' (+2'' material)

*$30 shipped

*

























NEW (with BB tag) Brooks Brothers flat front khakis, uncuffed, size 42 X 32

*$25 shipped*


----------



## markdc

markdc said:


> First up, a nice white J. Press "Pinpoint Finest Imported Cotton Oxford," 14.5-32: *SOLD*
> Secondly, an excellent dark grey Brooks Brothers Performance Polo, M, Original fit, 100% cotton: *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last of all, a black Polo Ralph Lauren leather belt (Italian leather), used briefly by me, but in excellent condition. Size 34, MSRP $125. Yours for only *$60 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM if you're interested!


J. Press shirt has sold! BB Performance Polo and Ralph Lauren belt are still in the mix.


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> A few jackets:
> *PRICES LOWERED*
> 
> Polo (University line) 2B, Size 46R *$20 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End 2B, 44R *$20 shipped*


both jackets in excellent condition - about to be thrown onto ebay.


----------



## hbecklin

Think Fall! Make me an insulting offer on these- I don't mind. I'm sure there's a trad out there who wants (or needs) some very nice sweaters!


hbecklin said:


> Sweaters No. 1 and 2
> 
> These sweaters were Made in the USA by the now defunct Winona Knits. This company, which manufactured fine wool sweaters in Winona, MN (on the Mississippi and the WI-MN border) for many years under their own label and for other clothiers. They are truly are of quality long gone from our shores. The wool reminds me of Shetland wool. Both are XL. $30 apiece, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters007bl8.jpg Sweater #1 (V-neck)
> 
> https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters009pk7.jpg Sweater #2 (Crew)
> 
> This third sweater is an XL made by Braemar and is 100% Shetland Wool. $25, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters002st7.jpg Sweater #3 (Shetland Wool Crew)
> 
> Sweater #4 is Made in the USA by Lands' End. It is a zip-up sweater vest made of 85% Wool, 10% Nylon, and 5% Polyester. It is very soft and quite nice. It is XXL. $20, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters004zi8.jpg Sweater #4 (Zip-up vest)
> 
> Please PM me if interested.


----------



## markdc

*FS: Blue Brooks Brothers Shirt, 16-34*

Brooks Brothers Makers
Blue oxford cloth
Spread collar
All cotton
Made in the USA
*$25 shipped CONUS!

*


----------



## swb120

markdc said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers
> Blue oxford cloth
> Spread collar
> All cotton
> Made in the USA
> *$25 shipped CONUS!
> *


*

Hey MarcDC - isn't that the shirt I gave to you for free when you said you were a "poor student"? [My name in the collar gives it away] I would prefer if you would pass it on to another forum member for free, as well, if you no longer need it.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*hbecklin's sweaters*

Someone really should steal those sweaters from hbecklin--if I could justfiy any more they wouldn't still be listed! :icon_smile:


----------



## markdc

swb120 said:


> Hey MarcDC - isn't that the shirt I gave to you for free when you said you were a "poor student"? [My name in the collar gives it away] I would prefer if you would pass it on to another forum member for free, as well, if you no longer need it.


No problem. I realized after I got it that the oxford cloth nature of the shirt didn't work well at the financial firm where I'm interning, so I'm just trying to get rid of stuff before leaving the city. Given SWB120's preferences, someone can have it for *$5 (cost of shipping)*. Otherwise, it's just going to go to the trash or a thrift shop (if I have time) before moving out of my apt.

SWB120, apologies for not notifying you earlier about my intent to sell. I forgot where I originally got it from, as I was scrounging for quite a few shirts at the beginning of the summer.

Thanks!


----------



## swb120

No need to apologize, Mark. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## jfkemd

*price lowered to $100*

price lowered to $100



jfkemd said:


> very slightly used barbour eskdale bought a few years ago from Fischer's store in Wisconsin.
> in perfect condition.
> size is XS
> some measurements:
> shoulders: 18 inches
> length: 30 inches
> pit to pit: 20
> sleeve from shoulder down : 24
> would like $125
> 
> White spot on left pocket is likely from glare, the jacket is almost in pristine condition


----------



## jfkemd

*some ties*

$5 each shipping not included
L-R
1. Robert Talbott
2. Resilio West India Regiment
3. Village Trader--might be from a defunct local men's shop here in Seattle, but I may be wrong
4. Oak Hall, Memphis
5. Brooks Brothers--tag has issues


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*

the talbott and brooks ties are sold.

quote=jfkemd;797560]$5 each shipping not included
L-R
1. Robert Talbott
2. Resilio West India Regiment
3. Village Trader--might be from a defunct local men's shop here in Seattle, but I may be wrong
4. Oak Hall, Memphis
5. Brooks Brothers--tag has issues
































[/quote]


----------



## jfkemd

*remianing ties*

decided to post better images to hopefully display them best.
L-R
village trader--3.25 unches
resilio--3 inches
oak hall--3 inches
$5 each shipping costs not included


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Harris Tweed*
Brown barleycorn pattern
44R/L (purely a guess)
23" chest
25" sleeves
$25 shipped

(Last picture is of tape measured from top of collar- I have no idea how long this makes it.)

Also have these BB chinos
38/34
lightweight flat front
$15 shipped

Old (pre-shirtless men in cargo shorts) Abercrombie and Fitch Shirt (before it became a mall store)
15-32 
$10 shipped
(Sorry for the wrinkled pictures)


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds Bradley 8.5D chili color*

Pair of Allen Edmonds Bradley 8.5D in chili. Uppers in need of a good polishing, but in good condition. Shoes have been resoled, and are in good condition. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

https://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7151of5.jpg https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7148ux0.jpg https://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7150zq1.jpg https://img161.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7152we9.jpg

*TIES!*
1. Brooks Bros. striped navy/blue/red/white tie; 100% silk, made in USA (3 3/4"): *SOLD*
2. Polo Ralph Lauren blue pindot/nailhead tie; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$11 shipped*
3. Polo Ralph Lauren black/brown/red plaid tie; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$11 shipped*
4. Polo Ralph Lauren Rep stripe tie in navy/red/yellow/white; 100% silk, made in USA, "Made by hand" (4"): *$14 shipped*

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6869qu9.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6872fx0.jpg
https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6871bb3.jpg https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6873zn1.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Navy & Charcoal Sack Suits 44 XL*

Two pre-owned 3/2 sack suits by Brooks Brothers in excellent condition. Both are labeled 44 XL, the navy one a medium weight (probably 3 seasons) Golden Fleece, the second a winter weight charcoal (the picture looks somewhat brown, but it is dark charcoal) in a herringbone weave. The charcoal suit is labeled Brooks Brothers Makers, but the construction is the same as the Golden Fleece with full canvass fronts and half lined. Approximate measurements on both suits are: 23" pit to pit, 33 1/4" long, 27" sleeves with 2" turned under and 19" shoulders. The trousers are 18 1/2" across the waist with an inseam of 33 1/2". Both trousers have 1 3/4" cuffs. There is an inch to an in and a half to let out at the waist. Asking $125 each shipped CONUS...both suits to the same address would be $225. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=262&i=bbnavysack2ba1.jpg
=https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnavysack4qc7.jpg][/URL]

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=254&i=bbcharsack4ar3.jpg
URL=https://img393.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbcharsack3tq6.jpg][/URL]

...and, this Brooks suit is still available at $45.



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers Olive green 3/2 sack poplin suit, in excellent condition. I couldn't find a size tag in the jacket but the measurements suggest a 40 or 41 long. The approximate measurements are: 22" pit to pit, 32" long from the bottom of the collar, sleeves are 25" with about 2" under, and the shoulders are 18 1/2". Trousers are approximately: 17 1/2" across the front of the waist, the inseam is 30" with 1 3/4" cuffs and more than an inch turned under, which may be doubled. The trousers are flat front. The jacket shoulders are lightly padded, the jacket pockets are patch and it is half lined. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=510&i=bbpopcd5.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=293&i=bbpop2cn8.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Harris Tweed is sold 
(I can't figure out how to edit the post)


----------



## Reddington

jfkemd said:


> decided to post better images to hopefully display them best.
> L-R
> village trader--3.25 unches
> resilio--3 inches
> oak hall--3 inches
> $5 each shipping costs not included


Excellent staging of your wares. Good luck.


----------



## hbecklin

Get these while you can! I'd like to get rid of them ASAP, so make me an offer- or a trade, if you happen to have a stash of size Large sweaters around!



hbecklin said:


> Although it is still technically "summer", I, along with many of my counterparts in the north, am thinking about fall and beyond, especially with all of the great sales going on now. In that grain, I have some sweaters, all of which were owned by me (from my father, who has long outgrown them) and which I got much to small to wear.
> 
> Sweaters No. 1 and 2
> 
> These sweaters were Made in the USA by the now defunct Winona Knits. This company, which manufactured fine wool sweaters in Winona, MN (on the Mississippi and the WI-MN border) for many years under their own label and for other clothiers. They are truly are of quality long gone from our shores. The wool reminds me of Shetland wool. Both are XL. $30 apiece, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters007bl8.jpg Sweater #1 (V-neck)
> 
> https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters009pk7.jpg Sweater #2 (Crew)
> 
> This third sweater is an XL made by Braemar and is 100% Shetland Wool. $25, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters002st7.jpg Sweater #3 (Shetland Wool Crew)
> 
> Sweater #4 is Made in the USA by Lands' End. It is a zip-up sweater vest made of 85% Wool, 10% Nylon, and 5% Polyester. It is very soft and quite nice. *The white spot on the picture is a lens flare.* It is XXL. $20, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters004zi8.jpg Sweater #4 (Zip-up vest)
> 
> Please PM me if interested.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Bump

Winnowing the tie rack and some trad stuff came out of it.









Section 1:
This first lot are all $10 a piece. 
1. Navy/Red guards stripe - poly - Bancroft
2. SOLD
3. SOLD
4. Navy & Buff repp - poly - no tag
5. Brooks Brothers light blue hidden repp stripe, has a slight smudge









Section 2:
These are all $10 a piece.
6. SOLD
7. SOLD
8. Tartan flannel tie - Bert Pulitzer









These are all $15 a piece
9. SOLD
10. Brown w/ white pin dot - Bert Pulitzer
11. SOLD
12. SOLD










This last section are all VERY NICE Brooks Brothers ties, would go nicely with business suits:
$20 a piece:

13. Copper/Navy/White Basketweave - Brooks Bros.
14. Red/White/Blue woven pattern - Brooks Bros.
15. Navy & Blue crossweave - Brooks Bros.
16. Magenta/Gold/Royal Blue repp - Brooks Bros.
17. Tight navy/light blue repp - Brooks Bros.

Please PM with the item number you're interested in, etc.

Thanks,

EVT


----------



## a4audi08

*Long lost shirts*



a4audi08 said:


> Size XL - this one is the casual style button down - *$15 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5x34, excellent condition non iron - *$15 shipped - SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman, *brand new with tags *(originally $145), sized Medium asking *$30 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End, 17X33 - one of my all time favorite patterns - notice the button tab collar. Absolute steal at *$15 shipped. *


----------



## Got Shell?

*Alden 9.5 Burgundy calfskin Tassel Loafers $45 shipped CONUS*




























9.5 AAAA/AA. These are in very nice condition, but unfortunately they don't fit. The leather is in great condition, with very few scuffs near the toes. I hate to let these go. $45 shipped CONUS


----------



## a4audi08

Beautiful condition, 100% Wool, Made in Italy, slacks in black. These are pleated, with 1.25'' cuffs.

*$30 shipped*

Waist - 34'' (with 3'' extra to let out)
Inseam - 30''




















*100% Cashmere V-Neck sweater in Heather Gray. Size LARGE. Made by Today's Man, in excellent condition. Asking $25 shipped.

Measurements: 
Chest: 23'' across front
Sleeves: 34/35
Opening at bottom/waist: 21''
Overall length: 29''










100% cotton, Made in India, Orvis button down. Sized XXL, measurements below, in excellent condition. The cotton is very substantial - perfect for fall/winter. Asking $18 shipped.

Measurements: 
Neck: 18.5
Sleeves: 36/37











Brooks Brothers Makers, non-Iron, 100% cotton Made in Malaysia. Like New Condition for this and the following shirt. Both of the following shirts have the exact same sizes. A steal at $22/each. 

Measurements: 
Neck: 18.5
Sleeves: 36


















*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden Full Brogues 9 1/2 C Allen Edmonds Park Avenues 9 D*

Two very nice pair of pre-owned shoes.

The first are black Alden full brogue wingtips, size 9.5 C. Other than a bit of "gas pedal" scratching on the heel of the right shoes, the uppers on these are in excellent condition. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels still have wear remaining before they'll need to be replaced. Asking $65 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=244&i=aldpx4.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=108&i=ald2gy0.jpg

The second pair are black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, size 9 D. Again, the uppers are in excellent condition with no significant scratches or abrasions. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels won't need to be replaced for a while. Asking $50 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=95&i=aepa2qk0.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=98&i=aepa3bx3.jpg

I also have a nautical flags belt in size 32. The buckle is solid brass and I'm asking $15 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=388&i=beltmp9.jpg

Finally, here are better pictures, for color, of the Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack suits I have listed above. I am reducing the price on these to $95 each or both to the same address for $175. These are the basic charcoal and navy suits that any wardrobe should include. Both suits are in excellent condition and measurements and full descriptions can be found in this post https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=798094&postcount=2884.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=240&i=bbnavan2.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=519&i=bbnav2fn5.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=391&i=bbcharjq6.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=363&i=bbchar2df7.jpg


----------



## brozek

*Two inexpensive polos*

Trying to cull my polos now that summer's in full swing and I know which I wear a lot and which stay in my closet. $8/each or $15 for both, including shipping. If you're interested, send me a PM and I'll get you my paypal address. Thanks!

Brooks Bros mainline - light purple - Medium - 22" armpit-to-armpit - 28" length
(click for larger)
https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes001qa9.jpg

Ralph Lauren Polo - cream - Large-Tall - 22" armpit-to-armpit - 29" length
(click for larger)
https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes002vr4.jpg


----------



## stfu

*not entirely tradly*

Hi there. Not extremely tradly but....

Does anyone need a light weight "multi colored houndstooth" sportcoat in 42L? (Just a Green Label RL.)

I purchased this a few months ago at a Polo/RL outlet while travelling as an 'insurance coat' in case I needed it while away. Fortunately I did not need it, because it is very very very much too large for me. I am struggling to buy things in the proper smaller sizes I now need. I did remove the tags, but it has never been worn, and in fact the center vent temporary stitch is still intact. It is not worth the altering I would need.

It is now a sunk cost, but before I take it to a thrift or try the bay to recoup a few bucks, does anyone have an interest here? I unfortunately paid over $100 for it (but see amazon below now....), and I guess I'd like to ship it CONUS for $20-25 ish?

It has shoulders...is darted .... 2 buttons etc etc etc. but, for what it is worth, I love the pattern and since it is 50/50 silk & wool is nice light fabric for a hotter climate.

Here are some photos I snapped, and now here it is at amazon for $80 (how they can claim anyone would pay 325, I do not know) . If anyone is interested enough, I will try to take measurements. If I hear nothing soon I'll take this down and pursue my local thrift.


----------



## a4audi08

Anyone need a pair of patent leather shoes to wear with a tuxedo? I saw a size 13, Allen Edmonds - I believe they are called "Copley's", that are in absolutely like new condition. No flaws. I took a picture with my camera but it's terrible quality - you would do best to just look up the pair online. I'm willing to pick them up the next time I am around that store.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Those are *very* kind offers! :icon_smile:


----------



## vwguy

tonylumpkin said:


> Two very nice pair of pre-owned shoes.
> 
> The first are black Alden full brogue wingtips, size 9.5 C. Other than a bit of "gas pedal" scratching on the heel of the right shoes, the uppers on these are in excellent condition. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels still have wear remaining before they'll need to be replaced. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=244&i=aldpx4.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=108&i=ald2gy0.jpg
> 
> The second pair are black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, size 9 D. Again, the uppers are in excellent condition with no significant scratches or abrasions. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels won't need to be replaced for a while. Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=95&i=aepa2qk0.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=98&i=aepa3bx3.jpg


Wow, great shoes!

Brian


----------



## swb120

I can't believe someone hasn't snapped up tonylumpkin's shoes yet. Alden captoes, AE Park Avenues? Has the economic slump reached AAAC, as well?


----------



## Georgia

Lots for sale...if you'd like more than one item, I'm happy to cut a deal. I'll also consider trades...

1. Shorts - All three pair are in perfect condition.

Details:
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2793ts4.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2794sy2.jpghttps://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2795jz1.jpg
a. Corbin Seersucker. Size 32 with a 9" inseam. $25 shipped CONUS
b. Polo by Ralph Lauren 'Classic Golf Shorts'. Size 36 with an 8" inseam. $25 shipped CONUS
c. Bill's Khakis. Size 36 with a 9" inseam. $25 shipped CONUS
**$45 shipped CONUS for a. and b. above**

2. Brand New J. Crew 5-pocket cords. Rust color. Size 32 x 32. $25 shipped CONUS

Details:
https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2773ty2.jpghttps://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2775mq1.jpg

3. Footjoy Penny Loafers. Made in the USA - excellent condition. Size 11C. $25 shipped CONUS

Details:
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2777et8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2778zg1.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2779ut6.jpg

4. Polo by Ralph Lauren Seersucker pants. Flat front and cuffed. Size 38 x 34. Excellent condition. $25 shipped CONUS

Details:
https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2768fy1.jpghttps://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2770hw1.jpg

5. Lacoste Harrington Jacket. The jacket is in immaculate condition. Size Medium. $40 shipped CONUS.

Details:
https://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2767lo0.jpg

6. J. Crew Pincord Pants. Perfect condition. White and gray pincord. Size 34 x 32. $25 shipped CONUS.

Details:
https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2771qy5.jpg

7. Ties. $15 each or 2 for $25 shipped CONUS
Group 1:

Details:
https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2781cc2.jpghttps://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2782qr6.jpg
a. Red Knit from Davidsons (men's store)
b. Polo by Ralph Lauren Blue/Green regimental
c. Liberty Madras
d. Flasher emblematic

Group 2:

Details:
https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2784sa5.jpghttps://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2785jz0.jpg
e. Scottish wool tartan
f. Brooks Brothers navy/red regimental
g. Barrister raw silk
h. Brooks Brothers navy

8. Surcingle Belts. All are in like new condition. $15 each or $25 for a pair.

Details:
https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2787ae2.jpghttps://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2788cb1.jpghttps://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2789ba8.jpg
a. Lands End navy/green/cream. Size 34
b. Dooney & Bourke melon/orange. Size 36
c. Dooney & Bourke pink. Size 34
d. Unmarked Navy & Green. Size 34

Please PM if interested.


----------



## hbecklin

Sweater #4 is sold. Make me an offer on any or all of these! 


hbecklin said:


> Although it is still technically "summer", I, along with many of my counterparts in the north, am thinking about fall and beyond, especially with all of the great sales going on now. In that grain, I have some sweaters, all of which were owned by me (from my father, who has long outgrown them) and which I got much to small to wear.
> 
> As many of you know, shipping items like sweaters is expensive. Ties, etc, not so much. So, if you are interested in two or more of these sweaters, feel free to make me an offer.
> 
> Sweaters No. 1 and 2
> 
> These sweaters were Made in the USA by the now defunct Winona Knits. This company, which manufactured fine wool sweaters in Winona, MN (on the Mississippi and the WI-MN border) for many years under their own label and for other clothiers. They are truly are of quality long gone from our shores. The wool reminds me of Shetland wool. Both are XL. $30 apiece, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters007bl8.jpg Sweater #1 (V-neck)
> 
> https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters009pk7.jpg Sweater #2 (Crew)
> 
> This third sweater is an XL made by Braemar and is 100% Shetland Wool. $25, shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweaters002st7.jpg Sweater #3 (Shetland Wool Crew)
> 
> Please PM me if interested.


----------



## wnh

^ Goodness me, Georgia. I counted eight things in my size there that I'd love to take off your hands, but unfortunately my bank account disagrees.

Someone should jump on the Dooney & Bourke surcingles. I've got two and absolutely love them. Very nice leather tabs.


----------



## tripreed

Although Fall is right around the corner, the summer heat isn't going anywhere for a while longer. I am offering these summery pants and shorts to help you make it through these last weeks of warm weather. I realize that the lengths on most of the pants are too short for many people, but they can easily, and cheaply, be made into shorts of your preferred length by your local tailor. I am asking *$12 per pair, or $12 for the first pair you purchase, $7 for each additional pair*. Measurements have been included below. All pants and shorts 100% cotton. Let me know if you have any questions or need any additional measurements or pictures.

J. Crew "Nantucket red" pants
W: 36", L: 26.5", Cuffs: 1.25"
https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0229wa5.jpg

J. Crew light yellow pants
W: 36", L: 26.5", Cuffs: 1.25"
https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0230jo7.jpg

J. Crew pink pants (these are really pink)
W: 36", L: 27.5", No cuffs
https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0231mo9.jpg

J. Crew olive pants
W: 36", L: 26.5, No cuffs
These have some wear on the back pocket, so I have included another picture
https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0232oa9.jpg

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0233bf3.jpg

J. Crew khaki pants
W: 36", L: 26", No cuffs
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0234ug0.jpg

J. Crew green shorts
W: 36", L: 5.5" 
https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0235xt6.jpg

J. Crew blue shorts
W: 36", L: 5"
https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0236ki6.jpg

Polo "Andrew" shorts #1
W: 36", L: 6"
These have some wear on the back, but have lots of life left
https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0237je6.jpg

https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0238ak4.jpg

Polo "Andrew" short #2
W: 36", L: 6"
Like the other pair, these have some wear on the back but lots of life left
https://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0239qv1.jpg

https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0241bx7.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices...



Georgia said:


> Lots for sale...if you'd like more than one item, I'm happy to cut a deal. I'll also consider trades...
> 
> 1. Shorts - All three pair are in perfect condition.
> 
> Details:
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2793ts4.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2794sy2.jpghttps://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2795jz1.jpg
> a. Corbin Seersucker. Size 32 with a 9" inseam. $20 shipped CONUS
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren 'Classic Golf Shorts'. Size 36 with an 8" inseam. $20 shipped CONUS
> c. Bill's Khakis. Size 36 with a 9" inseam. *SOLD*
> 
> 2. Brand New J. Crew 5-pocket cords. Rust color. Size 32 x 32. $22 shipped CONUS
> 
> Details:
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2773ty2.jpghttps://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2775mq1.jpg
> 
> 3. Footjoy Penny Loafers. Made in the USA - excellent condition. Size 11C. $22 shipped CONUS
> 
> Details:
> https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2777et8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2778zg1.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2779ut6.jpg
> 
> 4. Polo by Ralph Lauren Seersucker pants. Flat front and cuffed. Size 38 x 34. Excellent condition. $22 shipped CONUS
> 
> Details:
> https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2768fy1.jpghttps://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2770hw1.jpg
> 
> 5. Lacoste Harrington Jacket. The jacket is in immaculate condition. Size Medium. $36 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Details:
> https://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2767lo0.jpg
> 
> 6. J. Crew Pincord Pants. Perfect condition. White and gray pincord. Size 34 x 32. $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Details:
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2771qy5.jpg
> 
> 7. Ties. $12 each or 2 for $20 shipped CONUS
> Group 1:
> 
> Details:
> https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2781cc2.jpghttps://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2782qr6.jpg
> a. Red Knit from Davidsons (men's store)
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren Blue/Green regimental
> c. Liberty Madras
> d. Flasher emblematic
> 
> Group 2:
> 
> Details:
> https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2784sa5.jpghttps://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2785jz0.jpg
> e. Scottish wool tartan
> f. Brooks Brothers navy/red regimental
> g. Barrister raw silk
> h. Brooks Brothers navy
> 
> 8. Surcingle Belts. All are in like new condition. $13 each or $22 for a pair.
> 
> Details:
> https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2787ae2.jpghttps://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2788cb1.jpghttps://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2789ba8.jpg
> a. Lands End navy/green/cream. Size 34
> b. Dooney & Bourke melon/orange. Size 36
> c. Dooney & Bourke pink. Size 34
> d. Unmarked Navy & Green. Size 34
> 
> Please PM if interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Additions And Price Cuts*

Another pair of classic shoes. These are fairly recent Alden Restorations of the 907 black cap toe. The uppers are in excellent condition. The heels show very little wear and the soles have lots of life remaining. There is one issue, a spot inside the heel of the left shoe has worn through. This is an easy and inexpensive repair by most any cobbler, if you decide it needs to be done. They are 10 D/B. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=299&i=aldcapyr9.jpg

https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldcap2ix8.jpghttps://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldcap3cx7.jpg

Also, a Corbin's 3/2 charcoal pinstripe sack suit. This is in excellent condition with full canvas front and 1/2 lined. The trousers are flat front. Approximate measurements are 22" pit to pit making it about a 40 or 41. Shoulders are 18 1/2", sleeves 24 1/2" with 2" under and the length from the bottom of the collar is 30". The trousers are 18 1/4" across the waist with a 29" inseam. Cuffs are an inch and a quarter. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=146&i=corbtp3.jpg

https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corb2dg6.jpg https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corb3kh7.jpg

In addition, these price cuts now apply to these previously posted items.



tonylumpkin said:


> Two very nice pair of pre-owned shoes.
> *ALDEN FULL BROGUES NOW $55*
> The first are black Alden full brogue wingtips, size 9.5 C. Other than a bit of "gas pedal" scratching on the heel of the right shoes, the uppers on these are in excellent condition. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels still have wear remaining before they'll need to be replaced. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=244&i=aldpx4.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=108&i=ald2gy0.jpg
> 
> *AE PARK AVENUES NOW SOLD*
> The second pair are black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, size 9 D. Again, the uppers are in excellent condition with no significant scratches or abrasions. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels won't need to be replaced for a while. Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=95&i=aepa2qk0.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=98&i=aepa3bx3.jpg
> 
> I also have a nautical flags belt in size 32. The buckle is solid brass and I'm asking $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=388&i=beltmp9.jpg
> 
> *BB GOLDEN FLEECE AND MAKERS SUITS NOW $75 BOTH FOR $125* *BROOKS SUITS ARE SOLD*
> Finally, here are better pictures, for color, of the Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack suits I have listed above. I am reducing the price on these to $95 each or both to the same address for $175. These are the basic charcoal and navy suits that any wardrobe should include. Both suits are in excellent condition and measurements and full descriptions can be found in this post https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=798094&postcount=2884.


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*

the oak hall and resilio ties are still available.
will unload both for 8 dollars.



jfkemd said:


> decided to post better images to hopefully display them best.
> L-R
> village trader--3.25 unches
> resilio--3 inches
> oak hall--3 inches
> $5 each shipping costs not included


----------



## jfkemd

*coat and bowties*

coat is likely from the 60's
narrow lapels
3 button sack
hooked vent
flap patch pockets
likely 39-40 R as I bought it for myself and it fits perfectly
would like $25 shipping not inlcuded
pm w questions


































2 bowties
first one is j. crew--$8
next one is from bowtie club
has a different way of adjusting for the neck size compared to the j. crew 
would like $10
will cut you a deal if will take the two or better yet all of the above.


----------



## brozek

Prices reduced on these - $6/ea or both for $10. I really just want them to go out the door.



brozek said:


> Trying to cull my polos now that summer's in full swing and I know which I wear a lot and which stay in my closet. $8/each or $15 for both, including shipping. If you're interested, send me a PM and I'll get you my paypal address. Thanks!
> 
> Brooks Bros mainline - light purple - Medium - 22" armpit-to-armpit - 28" length
> (click for larger)
> https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes001qa9.jpg
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo - cream - Large-Tall - 22" armpit-to-armpit - 29" length
> (click for larger)
> https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes002vr4.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

*coat*

coat is sold
\


jfkemd said:


> coat is likely from the 60's
> narrow lapels
> 3 button sack
> hooked vent
> flap patch pockets
> likely 39-40 R as I bought it for myself and it fits perfectly
> would like $25 shipping not inlcuded
> pm w questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bowties
> first one is j. crew--$8
> next one is from bowtie club
> has a different way of adjusting for the neck size compared to the j. crew
> would like $10
> will cut you a deal if will take the two or better yet all of the above.


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and reduced prices...trades welcome...



Georgia said:


> Lots for sale...if you'd like more than one item, I'm happy to cut a deal. I'll also consider trades...
> 
> 1. Shorts - All three pair are in perfect condition.
> 
> Details:
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2793ts4.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2794sy2.jpghttps://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2795jz1.jpg
> a. Corbin Seersucker. Size 32 with a 9" inseam. $17 shipped CONUS
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren 'Classic Golf Shorts'. Size 36 with an 8" inseam. *SOLD*
> c. Bill's Khakis. Size 36 with a 9" inseam. *SOLD*
> 
> 2. Brand New J. Crew 5-pocket cords. Rust color. Size 32 x 32. $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> Details:
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2773ty2.jpghttps://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2775mq1.jpg
> 
> 3. Footjoy Penny Loafers. Made in the USA - excellent condition. Size 11C. $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> Details:
> https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2777et8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2778zg1.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2779ut6.jpg
> 
> 4. Polo by Ralph Lauren Seersucker pants. Flat front and cuffed. Size 38 x 34. Excellent condition. $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> Details:
> https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2768fy1.jpghttps://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2770hw1.jpg
> 
> 5. Lacoste Harrington Jacket. The jacket is in immaculate condition. Size Medium. $32 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Details:
> https://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2767lo0.jpg
> 
> 6. J. Crew Pincord Pants. Perfect condition. White and gray pincord. Size 34 x 32. $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Details:
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2771qy5.jpg
> 
> 7. Ties. $10 each or 2 for $15 shipped CONUS
> Group 1:
> 
> Details:
> https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2781cc2.jpghttps://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2782qr6.jpg
> a. Red Knit from Davidsons (men's store)
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren Blue/Green regimental
> c. Liberty Madras
> d. Flasher emblematic *SOLD*
> 
> Group 2:
> 
> Details:
> https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2784sa5.jpghttps://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2785jz0.jpg
> e. Scottish wool tartan
> f. Brooks Brothers navy/red regimental
> g. Barrister raw silk
> h. Brooks Brothers navy
> 
> 8. Surcingle Belts. All are in like new condition. $12 each or $20 for a pair.
> 
> Details:
> https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2787ae2.jpghttps://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2788cb1.jpghttps://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2789ba8.jpg
> a. Lands End navy/green/cream. Size 34
> b. Dooney & Bourke melon/orange. Size 36
> c. Dooney & Bourke pink. Size 34 *SOLD*
> d. Unmarked Navy & Green. Size 34
> 
> Please PM if interested.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Anson Sterling Silver Belt Buckle
$20 shippedI recently bought this on ebay not realizing it's too small for my belt strap.
New, still in box, still wrapped in tissue.
I've been told that Anson makes Tiffany's Sterling Belt Buckles.
Fit's 1" belts
Here's the seller's picture (I'll take some more myself):


----------



## SouthernHoo

*AE Park Avenues 8.5 B*

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues 8.5 B - Recently recrafted/reconditioned by AE. Excellent Condition. $50 shipped CONUS. (Shoe Trees not included)










(Additional Photos)
https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics001.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics002.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics003.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics004.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Anson Sterling Silver Belt Buckle


PM sent on buckle!


----------



## ner1971

*1 Authentic India Bleeding Madras SS sport shirt from O'Connells*

Large (16-16.5, definitely on the larger size) classic short sleeve button-down from O'Connell's, made in the USA. I purchased this a few months ago, wore it a couple of times, washed it a couple of times, but it is in like new condition - no rips, stains, wear, etc. It just fits larger than I like. I am asking $40 (50% of the new cost) for it including shipping to anywhere in the USA. They no longer offer this one at their shop and word has it once these sell out they are gone.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

There are some REALLY good deals on Park Avenue's here in this thread.
My ebay'd pair cost more, and was in worse condition, and that was after checking every PA listing in my size for a year looking for a deal.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Corbin Charcoal Pinstripe Sack Suit 40/41 R*

*Both pair of Aldens and the Allen Edmonds are SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> Another pair of classic shoes. These are fairly recent Alden Restorations of the 907 black cap toe. The uppers are in excellent condition. The heels show very little wear and the soles have lots of life remaining. There is one issue, a spot inside the heel of the left shoe has worn through. This is an easy and inexpensive repair by most any cobbler, if you decide it needs to be done. They are 10 D/B. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=299&i=aldcapyr9.jpg
> 
> https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldcap2ix8.jpghttps://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldcap3cx7.jpg
> 
> Also, a Corbin's 3/2 charcoal pinstripe sack suit. This is in excellent condition with full canvas front and 1/2 lined. The trousers are flat front. Approximate measurements are 22" pit to pit making it about a 40 or 41. Shoulders are 18 1/2", sleeves 24 1/2" with 2" under and the length from the bottom of the collar is 30". The trousers are 18 1/4" across the waist with a 29" inseam. Cuffs are an inch and a quarter. Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=146&i=corbtp3.jpg
> 
> https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corb2dg6.jpg https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corb3kh7.jpg
> 
> In addition, these price cuts now apply to these previously posted items.
> 
> 
> 
> tonylumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two very nice pair of pre-owned shoes.
> *ALDEN FULL BROGUES NOW $55*
> The first are black Alden full brogue wingtips, size 9.5 C. Other than a bit of "gas pedal" scratching on the heel of the right shoes, the uppers on these are in excellent condition. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels still have wear remaining before they'll need to be replaced. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=244&i=aldpx4.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=108&i=ald2gy0.jpg
> 
> *AE PARK AVENUES NOW SOLD*
> The second pair are black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, size 9 D. Again, the uppers are in excellent condition with no significant scratches or abrasions. The soles have plenty of wear left and the heels won't need to be replaced for a while. Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=95&i=aepa2qk0.jpg
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=98&i=aepa3bx3.jpg
> 
> I also have a nautical flags belt in size 32. The buckle is solid brass and I'm asking $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=388&i=beltmp9.jpg
> 
> *BB GOLDEN FLEECE AND MAKERS SUITS NOW $75 BOTH FOR $125* *BROOKS SUITS ARE SOLD*
> Finally, here are better pictures, for color, of the Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack suits I have listed above. I am reducing the price on these to $95 each or both to the same address for $175. These are the basic charcoal and navy suits that any wardrobe should include. Both suits are in excellent condition and measurements and full descriptions can be found in this post https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=798094&postcount=2884.
Click to expand...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NEW Allen Edmonds Cornell Monks 10 D*

Not thinking them trad enough to qualify for posting here, I've listed some new without box Allen Edmonds Cornell monk straps in the Sales Forum. Trad or not I thought some of you might be interested, as they are a pretty good buy, so I'm just leaving this notice. Pictures and details can be found in the other posting.


----------



## Orgetorix

*NOS Hanover shell cordovan PTBs*

I have here a pair of new, old-stock, never-worn shell cordovan shoes made in the USA by Hanover. They're plain-toe bluchers on a combination last, and the size is 9.5 D/B (normal width at the ball, narrower in the heel). These are absolutely beautiful shoes, and I _so_ wish they fit me. They're in great condition, with no wear at all. They're not creased, so I'm not even sure they've ever been tried on. And not only are they NOS shells in perfect condition, they're in the dark-tan Ravello color that has become extremely difficult to get due to the scarcity of shells that meet the necessary quality standards for making this lovely color.

New shell shoes, if you can find them in this color, will run you over $550 from Alden. I'm asking $350 shipped in the Continental US. Paypal, please.

PM me if you're interested or if you have questions.


----------



## AlanC

^I am both distressed and thankful those are not a narrow width.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Those are flat out gorgeous Orgetorix. What a terrific find!

Now would they fit if I lopped off my toes?


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I have here a pair of new, old-stock, never-worn shell cordovan shoes made in the USA by Hanover. They're plain-toe bluchers on a combination last, and the size is 9.5 D/B (normal width at the ball, narrower in the heel). These are absolutely beautiful shoes, and I _so_ wish they fit me. They're in great condition, with no wear at all. They're not creased, so I'm not even sure they've ever been tried on. And not only are they NOS shells in perfect condition, they're in the dark-tan Ravello color that has become extremely difficult to get due to the scarcity of shells that meet the necessary quality standards for making this lovely color.
> 
> New shell shoes, if you can find them in this color, will run you over $550 from Alden. I'm asking $350 shipped in the Continental US. Paypal, please.
> 
> PM me if you're interested or if you have questions.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Hanover shells/DSCF5212.jpg https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Hanover shells/DSCF5219.jpg


Sold, pending payment.

I toyed with the idea of foot-shortening surgery, too!


----------



## Asterix

Just so we are clear, *I HATE THOSE OF YOU* that come here listing excellent shoes that are smaller than size 12. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## swb120

*HICKEY FREEMAN Tuxedo 39L 40L in excellent condition! [also listed in Sales Forum, if a notched-lapel tux isn't Trad enough!]*

Hickey Freeman Tuxedo - *$75 shipped CONUS*
Size: 39L 40L
Color: Black
Model: Canterbury
Style: Notch lapel
Material: 100% wool

Up for auction is a striking tuxedo from Hickey Freeman, size 39 Long [check measurements - can also fit 40 Long 40L]. Classic one-button notch-lapel cut. Traditional pleated trousers with cuffs. Satin-faced lapels. Full-canvas construction, and beautifully-constructed partially-lined interior. Made in the USA, retail price was around $1295.

This tuxedo has been gently worn and is in excellent condition - it's sold as pre-owned, but looks as if it has never been worn! It is free from any stains, tears, or holes. This tux was purchased from Larrimor's, the premier men's clothing store in Pittsburgh, PA.

Jacket Measurements:
Chest: 42 1/2" (21 1/4" x 2)
Waist: 42 1/2" (21 1/4" x 2)
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to end of sleeve): 25 1/2", with an
add't 9 1/4" from center of back to shoulder seam
Length (from bottom of collar): 32 1/4"

Pants Measurements:
Waist: 32 1/2" - 33" (16 1/4 - 16 1/2" x 2)
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 45"
PHOTOS: [the suit & pants are slightly wrinkled in the photos, espec. at the bottom of the suit jacket - the tux is in perfect condition - there is no pilling or creasing of the fabric...it's just wrinkles] :

https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7099km0.jpg https://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7100es1.jpg https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7115lh9.jpg https://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7111hs0.jpg https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7113bt1.jpg


----------



## Distinctive

Orgetorix said:


>


Those appear to be more of a mahogany than ravello...which is even more rare


----------



## stfu

*BB Navy Blazer 39L - Any interest?*

I took a chance on a *39L BB (Brooksease) 2B blazer* on ebay for near minimum bid, and it just is too tight, especially if I plan to ever wear a sweater with it. It really seems like it wears between an L and an R - it is not too long.

This is the photo and measurments from the auction. If anyone thinks it might be of interest, PM me and I will take my own photos and post measurements. *$20 shipped CONUS* about breaks me even. If you want it for less I'll probably concede. :icon_smile_big:

DARK NAVY BLUE​Single Breasted, Two Button, 100% new wool brooksease
20" SHOULDERS, 25.5"SLEEVES, 21.5 (x2) CHEST, AND 32" LONG
​


----------



## memphisvol

*Vineyard Vines 38 Shorts*

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay013up4.jpg

Vineyard Vines shorts. Khaki Color. No stains. Size 38. $25 shipped


----------



## 99%Thrift

*Any interest in size 14 AAA Allen-Edmonds?*

There are two pairs in my local shop, black tassel loafers, very nice shape, and brown wingtips, a little more wear but still not bad. I think they will sit there for a while unless someone expresses enough interest for me to go get them - so - any long, narrow feet out there?


----------



## a4audi08

sacks by BB, Southwick - *Asking $75/each shipped.*

Brown, medium weight wool striped suit by Southwick (Woodhouse Lynch). Single vent 3/2 sack. Fits like a 39/40R: Recently dry cleaned. Problem is that I've gained about 15 pounds in the last year or so.

*Length from top of collar: 32''
Sleeves: 25''
Waist: 18''
Shoulders: 17.5''
Chest: 42''

Slacks: Flat front, uncuffed
Waist: 33'' (+4'')
Inseam: 29.5'' (+3'')





























Khaki colored 3/2 sack by BB. Jacket fits like 42R

Length from top of collar: 31.5''
Sleeves: 25''
Shoulders: 18''
Chest: 44''

Slacks: Flat front, uncuffed. 
Waist: 38.5'' (+3.5'')
Inseam: 31'' (+2.25'' extra)


























BB makers sack, 3/2 charcoal pinstripe. Fits as a 39/40 short

Measurements: 
*
* Chest - 41''
length (from top of collar) - 29.5''
shoulders - 17.5''
waist - 18.5''
sleeves - 23'' (+3.5'' to let out)*

*
pants are flat front, cuffed with 2'' cuffs
31.5'' waist (+4 inches to let out)
28.25'' inseam (about 1.25'' to let out)










Throw in a couple shirts.

Sweet, red/white university stripe BB in size 15.5X35. EXCELLENT condition. Only $15 shipped. 









casual style BB buttondown in size Large. $12 shipped!!









**

*


----------



## PeterW

*Beautiful Southwick 3/2 Blue Blazer . . .*

at a local Goodwill in Charleston, SC.

Size 44 L, in great condition, originally sold at Max's here in town.

Price is $4.99 (Goodwill) plus my shipping costs, assuming it is still here (was there yesterday, when I found the most perfect 40 L Southwick 3/2 tweed sport coat with patch pockets! I'm keeping that one!).

Let me know if you need a 44L Blue Blazer, and I'll be glad to drive out there during lunch.

I'd rather sell at this price to someone who wants it himself, rather than just bargaining hunting.


----------



## playdohh22

PeterW- That sounds like an excellent deal. Only wish it were my size. Someone size 44L snatch it quick!


----------



## markdc

*Brooks Brothers Seersucker, BB Polo, BB Makers Dress Shirt, Haspel Seersucker Jacket*

Please PM if interested!

Haspel Blue Seersucker Jacket - 38R, bought new, worn by me only about 5 times
*$40 shipped CONUS*

































NWT Brooks Brothers Blue Seersucker Trousers - 30W (Color is slightly brighter and "bluer" than the Haspel stripes above)
3rd picture is most representative of the true color.
Inseam: 29 inches
Cuffs: 1.25 inches
*$30 shipped CONUS*

































Dark Gray Brooks Brothers Performance Polo - M, Original Fit
3rd / last picture is the most representative of the true color.
*$25 shipped CONUS*

























Brooks Brothers Makers Blue Dress Shirt - 15-33
Traditional fit, with a very subtle checked pattern, visible in the close-up pictures
The 3rd and 4th pictures are the most representative of the true color.
*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

AlanC, if the pictures are too big, please let me know, and I'll see if I can make them 320 x 240 instead.


----------



## markdc

Measurements added: 
Pit to pit: 17 7/8 inches
Across the back of shoulders: 18.75 inches
From the bottom of the collar to hem: 31 inches
Shoulder seam to sleeve: 25 inches



markdc said:


> Haspel Blue Seersucker Jacket - 38R, bought new, worn by me only about 5 times
> *$40 shipped CONUS*


----------



## suitsyousir

PeterW said:


> at a local Goodwill in Charleston, SC.
> 
> Size 44 L, in great condition, originally sold at Max's here in town.
> 
> Price is $4.99 (Goodwill) plus my shipping costs, assuming it is still here (was there yesterday, when I found the most perfect 40 L Southwick 3/2 tweed sport coat with patch pockets! I'm keeping that one!).
> 
> Let me know if you need a 44L Blue Blazer, and I'll be glad to drive out there during lunch.
> 
> I'd rather sell at this price to someone who wants it himself, rather than just bargaining hunting.


PeterW, if that blazer's still available, I'd gladly take it. My current blazer is Marks & Spencer! :icon_pale:


----------



## tonylumpkin

tonylumpkin said:


> Not thinking them trad enough to qualify for posting here, I've listed some new without box Allen Edmonds Cornell monk straps in the Sales Forum. Trad or not I thought some of you might be interested, as they are a pretty good buy, so I'm just leaving this notice. Pictures and details can be found in the other posting.


Prices on these shoes, in the Sales Forum, have been reduced.


----------



## a4audi08

*ALL PRICES LOWERED*



a4audi08 said:


> Beautiful condition, 100% Wool, Made in Italy, slacks in black. These are pleated, with 1.25'' cuffs.
> *
> $22 SHIPPED*
> 
> Waist - 34'' (with 3'' extra to let out)
> Inseam - 30''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100% Cashmere V-Neck sweater in Heather Gray. Size LARGE. Made by Today's Man, in excellent condition. Asking $18 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 23'' across front
> Sleeves: 34/35
> Opening at bottom/waist: 21''
> Overall length: 29''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% cotton, Made in India, Orvis button down. Sized XXL, measurements below, in excellent condition. The cotton is very substantial - perfect for fall/winter. Asking $12 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Neck: 18.5
> Sleeves: 36/37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers, non-Iron, 100% cotton Made in Malaysia. Like New Condition for this and the following shirt. Both of the following shirts have the exact same sizes. A steal at $18/each.
> 
> Measurements:
> Neck: 18.5
> Sleeves: 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AlanC

For those who like their Trad with a little Continental flair, behold these *J.M. Weston* longwing tassels, . Made in France by the high end maker, these are very elegant and strikingly lightweight. They are in excellent condition with minor evidence of light wear, nothing that wouldn't happen after a couple of wearings. They have been worn very little.

Sized 8D, they would probably correlate to a *US 8 1/2*.

Retail: ~$600+

Your price *$150 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please.

You may not see their like again.



Shoetrees not included.


----------



## AlanC

Surely some Trad out there is a Zeta Psi or needs to buy a gift for one. Here is a NWT Vineyard Vines Zeta Psi emblematic, made in the USA as part of VV's custom program. Apparently Ian Murray of VV is a ZP.

VV's retail for $85.

This one is yours for *$30 delivered* in NA, Paypal please.

ΤΚΦ!


----------



## DavidW

*AE Saratogas*

I still have these available.
Allen Edmonds *Saratogas* Burgunday calf, size 7C but run rather large and fit like a 7 1/2 D. Excellent condition. $25 shipped conus. 
















​


----------



## markdc

*Updates*

The *one *remaining item is the BB polo.

Price drop on the polo!



markdc said:


> Please PM if interested!
> 
> Haspel Blue Seersucker Jacket - 38R, bought new, worn by me only about 5 times
> *$40 shipped CONUS
> SOLD!*
> 
> NWT Brooks Brothers Blue Seersucker Trousers - 30W (Color is slightly brighter and "bluer" than the Haspel stripes above)
> 3rd picture is most representative of the true color.
> Inseam: 29 inches
> Cuffs: 1.25 inches
> *$30 shipped CONUS*
> *CLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT*
> 
> Dark Gray Brooks Brothers Performance Polo - M, Original Fit
> 3rd / last picture is the most representative of the true color.
> *Now $20 shipped CONUS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Blue Dress Shirt - 15-33
> Traditional fit, with a very subtle checked pattern, visible in the close-up pictures
> The 3rd and 4th pictures are the most representative of the true color.
> *$25 SHIPPED CONUS
> SOLD*


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> *ALL PRICES LOWERED*


Another casual style BB- yellow/white stripe BD in excellent condition in size LARGE. *$18 shipped*


----------



## svb

A couple pair of Bostonians...

Black Cap-toes, size 7M. These were a Macy's purchase and no longer fit. Asking $25 shipped CONUS:






Cordovan/Burgundy(?) Tassel Loafers, size 7E. These were an eBay purchase that didn't fit quite right. Asking $15 shipped CONUS:






Banana Republic White Linen Shirt, Size S. Asking $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## Georgia

More stuff. I know some isn't the trad-est of trad, but there might be some interest. Please let me know via PM if you are interested - if you would like more than one item, I'm happy to cut you a deal.

1. *Allen Edmonds Linden oxfords. * Size 8.5 D. Excellent shape. *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2800vx9.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2801dc0.jpghttps://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2802bm6.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack.* Labeled a 43 M/L. I can't express how perfect this suit is - it doesn't look like it was ever worn. It is a dark gray with a chalkstripe. The measurements are:
*Jacket-*
Chest: 45.5"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 31.5"
_Pants-_
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 30"
Rise: 12"
The pants are flat front and have a 2" cuff, and another 1.5" underneath.
*Asking $45 shipped CONUS *

Details:
https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2804sa0.jpghttps://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2805hs4.jpghttps://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2806dm5.jpg

3. *Ties. $10 each or two for $15*

Details:
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2797ny1.jpghttps://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2798nm5.jpg
a. Robert Talbot golf swing emblematic
b. Brooks Brothers navy chain design
c. Brooks Brothers crimson & navy diamond (NEW with tags)
d. Nazareno Gabrielli camels and cherries
e. Robert Talbot for the Andover Shop

4. *Shirts.* 
Group 1:

Details:
https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2818mj8.jpghttps://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2820eh4.jpghttps://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2817cn6.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2816sb5.jpg
a. Andover Shop red/white/blue gingham. Sz. 17x35 - *SOLD*
b. Ludens (Charleston Men's Shop) tattersal (NEW without tags). Sz. XXL - *SOLD*
c. Brooks Brothers Pink Supima OCBD (no pocket). Sz. 17x35 - *SOLD*
d. Brooks Brothers blue/white banker stripe OCBD. Sz. 17x35 - *SOLD*

Group 2:

Details:
https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2812jz9.jpghttps://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2811kn2.jpghttps://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2810au3.jpghttps://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2809mx0.jpghttps://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2813jk2.jpg
e. Carroll & Company Beverly Hills cream linen shirt. Size Large - *$20 shipped CONUS*
f. Polo by Ralph Lauren yellow OCBD. Size 16.5x35 - *SOLD*
g. Thomas Pink 'Finest Twill' pinstripe dress shirt. Size Large - *SOLD*
h. Land's End Blue/Purple OCBD w/ flap pocket. Size L - *SOLD*
i. Robert Talbott candy stripe dress shirt. Size 16x34 - *SOLD*

I still have this stuff available (at discounted prices!!!):



Georgia said:


> Lots for sale...if you'd like more than one item, I'm happy to cut a deal. I'll also consider trades...
> 
> 1. Shorts - All three pair are in perfect condition.
> 
> Details:
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2793ts4.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2794sy2.jpghttps://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2795jz1.jpg
> a. Corbin Seersucker. Size 32 with a 9" inseam. *$12 shipped CONUS*
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren 'Classic Golf Shorts'. Size 36 with an 8" inseam. *SOLD*
> c. Bill's Khakis. Size 36 with a 9" inseam. *SOLD*
> 
> 2. Brand New J. Crew 5-pocket cords. Rust color. Size 32 x 32. *$16 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2773ty2.jpghttps://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2775mq1.jpg
> 
> 3. Footjoy Penny Loafers. Made in the USA - excellent condition. Size 11C. *$16 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2777et8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2778zg1.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2779ut6.jpg
> 
> 4. Polo by Ralph Lauren Seersucker pants. Flat front and cuffed. Size 38 x 31. Excellent condition. *$17 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2768fy1.jpghttps://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2770hw1.jpg
> 
> 5. Lacoste Harrington Jacket. The jacket is in immaculate condition. Size Medium. *$30 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Details:
> https://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2767lo0.jpg
> 
> 7. Ties. *$10 each or 2 for $15 shipped CONUS*
> Group 1:
> 
> Details:
> https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2781cc2.jpghttps://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2782qr6.jpg
> a. Red Knit from Davidsons (men's store)
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren Blue/Green regimental
> c. Liberty Madras
> d. Flasher emblematic - *SOLD*
> 
> Group 2:
> 
> Details:
> https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2784sa5.jpghttps://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2785jz0.jpg
> e. Scottish wool tartan
> f. Brooks Brothers navy/red regimental - *SOLD*
> g. Barrister raw silk
> h. Brooks Brothers navy
> 
> 8. Surcingle Belts. All are in like new condition. *$10 each or $15 for a pair.*
> 
> Details:
> https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2787ae2.jpghttps://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2788cb1.jpghttps://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2789ba8.jpg
> a. Lands End navy/green/cream. Size 34
> b. Dooney & Bourke melon/orange. Size 36
> d. Unmarked Navy & Green. Size 34
> 
> Please PM if interested.


----------



## markdc

*Interest Check: Brooks Brothers Blue Pincord Sack Suit*

Would anyone want me to pick up this 3/2 sack suit? I can ship it off to you for *$50 shipped CONUS*. Or make me a reasonable offer. 

Measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 19.25 inches
Across shoulders: 18.25 inches
Back of collar to hem: 30.5 inches
Sleeve: 25 inches

Waist: 35 inches (17.5 inches x 2, actual measurement)
Inseam: 28.75 inches
Cuff: 1 inch


----------



## markdc

*FS: Brooks Brothers Blue Irish Linen OCBD (M), Gitman Bros. Pink OCBD (15-33)*

Brooks Brothers blue button-down sport shirt, size M
"The Original Polo Shirt"
100% Irish linen
*$25 shipped CONUS*

























Gitman Brothers pink OCBD, for M.S. McClellan & Co., size 15-33
TTX Cambridge Imported 2x1 Oxford
*$25 shipped CONUS*


----------



## markdc

*BB seersucker trousers are back up for sale.*

*BB Seersucker Trousers are back up, since I have not had any confirmation or payment from the original buyer.*

NWT Brooks Brothers Blue Seersucker Trousers - 30W
3rd picture is most representative of the true color.
Inseam: 29 inches
Cuffs: 1.25 inches
*$30 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices on remaining items in this thread... Please PM if interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*North Carolina D-Ring Belt Medium*

I've got a North Carolina Logo D-Ring belt size medium. It measures 39", not including the rings. Asking $12 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=80&i=ncbelt2ns8.jpg


----------



## Reddington

tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a North Carolina Logo D-Ring belt size medium. It measures 39", not including the rings. Asking $12 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Now that is a good looking belt! Pity it's not my size.


----------



## markdc

Price drop!

*Both shirts now $20 shipped CONUS*



markdc said:


> Brooks Brothers blue button-down sport shirt, size M
> "The Original Polo Shirt"
> 100% Irish linen
> *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers pink OCBD, for M.S. McClellan & Co., size 15-33
> TTX Cambridge Imported 2x1 Oxford
> *$25 shipped CONUS*


----------



## AlanC

*Ben Silver Regimentals*

The Ben Silver Stripes & Regimentals Motherlode!

If you've wanted to try a Ben Silver regimental at a reasonable price here's your chance with 17 different patterns on offer. Grab 'em while I've got 'em!


----------



## brozek

*BB silk braces and Bill's M2 cords*

My closet-cleaning continues, this time with a pair of Bill's cords I'm too small to wear now and a really nice pair of Brooks Brothers braces. If you're interested, PM for my paypal address and I can get them in the mail asap. Thanks!

Bill's M2 thin-wale cords, flat-front, cuffs, GTH yellow, 36x30, *$25 shipped*.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=73&i=clothes006ig7.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=73&i=clothes007et2.jpg

Brooks Brothers silk braces, solid brass adjustors, perfect condition with older golden fleece 1818 logo, *$30 shipped.*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=241&i=clothes003qs4.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=&i=clothes002ou5.jpg


----------



## AlanC

tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a North Carolina Logo D-Ring belt size medium. It measures 39", not including the rings. Asking $12 shipped CONUS.


Did you say you'd pay someone $12 to take it?

:devil:


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers "Brooks English" black plain toe shoes, size 7.5D, made by Cheaney/Church's*

Up for sale is a pair of Brooks Brothers "Brooks English" calfskin plain toe dress shoes. Model 921. In excellent condition, with light wear on soles & insoles. Size 7.5D [see discussion below and measurements for exact fit]. Asking *$55 shipped.*

I called the shoe department of BB's flagship Madison Ave. store, and spoke with a very nice woman who has worked there for 30 years. She said that these were traditionally one of BB's most popular models. She also said that these were the shoes that former NY Mayor Koch used to exclusively wear to formal events in the evenings.

Re: manufacturer - it seems that the consensus is that these are likely made by Cheaney, but could perhaps be made by Church's, as well.

Size: 40D (from inside of shoe). I emailed Cheaney, and they said that a 40 would translate to a UK 7F, which would be approx. a US 7.5D. 
Measurements: Length - 11 1/2"; Width - 4 1/4"

Don't hesitate to PM with questions.


----------



## brozek

*12D Bass Weejuns too!*

I almost forgot! In addition to the Brooks Bros braces and M2 cords I posted on the last page, I have an older pair of made-in-the-USA Bass Weejuns, size 12D. They're dusty, but in very good condition otherwise! $20 shipped for these.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=389&i=clothes010ms3.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=168&i=clothes008uh8.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=389&i=clothes009bx9.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

Reddington said:


> Now that is a good looking belt! Pity it's not my size.





AlanC said:


> Did you say you'd pay someone $12 to take it?
> 
> :devil:


Actually, I posted it, mostly with the entertainment value in mind!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Navy Chinos - Brooks Brothers Country Club*










NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club navy chinos.
35 W 30 L

$30 + S&H.

Please PM if interested,

EVT


----------



## brozek

The M2 cords are sold, but the BB braces are still available.



brozek said:


> My closet-cleaning continues, this time with a pair of Bill's cords I'm too small to wear now and a really nice pair of Brooks Brothers braces. If you're interested, PM for my paypal address and I can get them in the mail asap. Thanks!
> 
> Bill's M2 thin-wale cords, flat-front, cuffs, GTH yellow, 36x30, *Sold!*
> 
> Brooks Brothers silk braces, solid brass adjustors, perfect condition with older golden fleece 1818 logo, *$30 shipped.*
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=&i=clothes002ou5.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Pre-ebay price drop: *$125 delivered*

These go to ebay Tuesday evening.



AlanC said:


> For those who like their Trad with a little Continental flair, behold these *J.M. Weston* longwing tassels, . Made in France by the high end maker, these are very elegant and strikingly lightweight. They are in excellent condition with minor evidence of light wear, nothing that wouldn't happen after a couple of wearings. They have been worn very little.
> 
> Sized 8D, they would probably correlate to a *US 8 1/2*.
> 
> Retail: ~$600+
> 
> Your price *$150 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> You may not see their like again.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoetrees not included.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A few items here, please help me out - EVT is trying to subsidize a new pair of shoes!

1. Alden Black Calfskin loafers for Brooks Brothers. Size 9.5D Used but still in pretty good condition. $35 + S&H.


























2. Eljos 2 Button SACK Navy Blazer - Size 40R-41R Used but still plenty of wear left it it a good knock around blazer. $30 + S&H


















TIES:









3. J Crew narrow - light blue & red repp - $12 + S&H
4. J Crew narrow - yellow & light blue repp $12 + S&H
5. Bert Pulitzer burgundy emblematic narrow Fox Hunt Hornsman $15 + S&H
6. Bert Pulitzer brown w/ white pin dot $10 + S&H










7. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ purple reddish - $12
8. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ yellow - SOLD PP










9. Navy/Red Repp Poly $8 
10. Buff/Navy repp Poly $8
11. Brooks Brothers cross basket weave - $15
12. Bert Pulitzer Campbell Tartan - $12










13. Brooks Bros Navy/Gold/Red horizontal stripes $15
14. Brooks Bros navy/gold/cream diamonds - $15
15. Brooks Bros red/white/blue basket weave - $15
16. Brooks Bros grey herringbone WOOL - $15


----------



## Jack.

*Alden Shoes - black cap toe 10 B / D*

959569nu3.jpg][/URL]

Currently on ebay, mention "Andy is a Trad" and AAAC members get 10% off!

Please PM with any questions. Thank you.


----------



## Jack.

*LL Bean Boots - 10*

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2959598cp3.jpg

Currently on ebay.

Mention "Andy is REALLY a TRAD" and AAAC members get 10% off!

Please PM with any questions.

Thank you.


----------



## Jack.

*Vintage Church brogue wingtip oxfords - 11.5*

https://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2969610wv5.jpg

Currently on ebay:

Mention "TRAD Forum Rules!" and AAAC memmbers get 10% off!

Please PM with any questions.

Thank you.


----------



## Jack.

*Alden half brogues, perf cap toe - 11*

https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2969641xv0.jpg

Currently on ebay:

Mention "TRAD will be Back!" and AAAC members get 10% off!

Please PM with any questions.

Thank you.


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> sacks by BB, Southwick - *PRICES LOWERED Asking $60/each shipped*
> 
> Brown, medium weight wool striped suit by Southwick (Woodhouse Lynch). Single vent 3/2 sack. Fits like a 39/40R: Recently dry cleaned.
> 
> *Length from top of collar: 32''*
> *Sleeves: 25''*
> *Waist: 18''*
> *Shoulders: 17.5''*
> *Chest: 42''*
> 
> *Slacks: Flat front, uncuffed*
> *Waist: 33'' (+4'')*
> *Inseam: 29.5'' (+3'')*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Khaki colored 3/2 sack by BB. Jacket fits like 42R*
> 
> *Length from top of collar: 31.5''*
> *Sleeves: 25''*
> *Shoulders: 18''*
> *Chest: 44'' *
> 
> *Slacks: Flat front, uncuffed. *
> *Waist: 38.5'' (+3.5'')*
> *Inseam: 31'' (+2.25'' extra)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Prices lowered


----------



## Zos

*Monk Strap*

So I bought these a few weeks ago for $400, wore them a couple of times and wasn't happy with the fit. They are up on ebay now for 10 bucks.


----------



## JordanW

a4audi08 said:


> Prices lowered


a4audi08,

Did you sell the BB pinstripe sack suit?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*SUMMER CLEARANCE SALE*

These are some items I have posted over the course of the summer and have yet to sell. I am significantly reducing the price on all of the items and will consider reasonable offers on any of them.

*BELT NOW $10*
I've got a North Carolina Logo D-Ring belt size medium. It measures 39", not including the rings. Asking $12 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=80&i=ncbelt2ns8.jpg

*CORBIN SUIT NOW $40*
Also, a Corbin's 3/2 charcoal pinstripe sack suit. This is in excellent condition with full canvas front and 1/2 lined. The trousers are flat front. Approximate measurements are 22" pit to pit making it about a 40 or 41. Shoulders are 18 1/2", sleeves 24 1/2" with 2" under and the length from the bottom of the collar is 30". The trousers are 18 1/4" across the waist with a 29" inseam. Cuffs are an inch and a quarter. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=146&i=corbtp3.jpg

https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corb2dg6.jpg https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corb3kh7.jpg

*NAUTICAL BELT NOW $10*
I also have a nautical flags belt in size 32. The buckle is solid brass and I'm asking $15 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=388&i=beltmp9.jpg

*ORVIS BOAT SHOES NOW $15* Size 7
I posted these about six weeks ago and had no takers, but they are far too nice a pair of shoes to let sit in the bottom of the closet. I had asked $40 for them but I'll ship them anywhere in the conus for $25 (basically what I have in them and shipping.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=89&i=orvisboat3cb4.jpg
https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboatcm5.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvisboat2mi8.jpg

*BROOKS BROTHERS POPLIN SUIT NOW $40*
I've got a Brooks Brothers Olive green 3/2 sack poplin suit, in excellent condition. I couldn't find a size tag in the jacket but the measurements suggest a 40 or 41 long. The approximate measurements are: 22" pit to pit, 32" long from the bottom of the collar, sleeves are 25" with about 2" under, and the shoulders are 18 1/2". Trousers are approximately: 17 1/2" across the front of the waist, the inseam is 30" with 1 3/4" cuffs and more than an inch turned under, which may be doubled. The trousers are flat front. The jacket shoulders are lightly padded, the jacket pockets are patch and it is half lined. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=510&i=bbpopcd5.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=293&i=bbpop2cn8.jpg

*TIES NOW $10 EACH OR THE WHOLE LOT FOR $40*
All ties are $17.50, two for $27.50, additional ties after two are $12.50 each.

Combined shipping prices can be worked out on any of the below items. PM me for details.

The first four ties are all vintage Briars, all in excellent condition, all 3". (l-r) 1) 50/50 silk cotton blend, 2) 60/40 wool silk blend, 3) 60/40 wool silk blend, 4) 100% silk.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=tiesyx6.jpg

The next three are all 100% silk Mallory & Church paisleys. All are about 3 1/2".

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=501&i=ties2xn2.jpg

These two are 100% wool, made in Scotland and 3". The one on the left is for Shepard & Hamelle and has a small hole on the short end of the tie where it will never be seen, when tied. The one on the right is the Farquharson tartan.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=145&i=ties3sq1.jpg

The last ties are 100% silk, chocolate brown Robert Talbott with a fox hunting motif and a Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic, the emblem being the island of Bermuda w/sailing ship. There is no fabric content on the Trimingham's, but I've never seen one that wasn't 100% POLYESTER.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=377&i=ties4ww1.jpg
https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties5my7.jpg https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties6lk0.jpg

*BROOKS PANTS NOW $15* *SOLD*
A pair of NWT Brooks Brothers, very light weight, 100% Cotton GTH (imho) slacks. These are 34" waist with unfinished hems and flat fronts.. $30 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=166&i=bbgth2cb5.jpg
https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbgth3lm9.jpg

*SURCINGLE BELT NOW $12*
I also have a used, excellent condition, red and navy, solid brass buckle, surcingle belt from Brooks Brothers in size 42 (non-stretch). Asking $22.50 shipped CONUS (deduct $5 if ordered with a shirt).

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=90&i=bb4tu0.jpg

*TUX NOW $50*
This is a pre-owned shawl lapel tuxedo from the Men's Shop at Marshall Fields Chicago, size 42 R. Please refer to the approximate measurements below for more accurate fitting information. The tux is 100% wool, probably a step above tropical in weight, but wearable for four seasons. It has satin lapels, a single button closure and the jacket is fully canvassed. The trousers have external buttons for braces. There are no issues that I can find with either the jacket or trousers. The measurements for the jacket are: 23" at the pits, 18 3/4" at the shoulders, sleeves are 25" with 2 1/2" turned under and the length from the bottom of the collar is 30 1/2". The trousers have been let out to 38" with about another inch available. The outseam is 43" and the inseam 31 1/2" with about 3" turned under. The quality of the pictures doesn't do this suit justice. It is quite nice. Asking $125 shipped CONUS. Please PM interest or questions.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=149&i=tuxkg9.jpg
https://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux2pk1.jpg https://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux3lu8.jpg https://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux4ab5.jpg


----------



## markdc

*Last price drops!*

Price drops! Taking a loss on these now, including shipping. Any takers?

Brooks Brothers blue button-down sport shirt, size M
"The Original Polo Shirt"
100% Irish linen
*Now only $15 shipped CONUS => SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

































Gitman Brothers pink OCBD, for M.S. McClellan & Co., size 15-33
TTX Cambridge Imported 2x1 Oxford
*Now only $15 shipped CONUS => SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## markdc

*Price drops!*

*PRICE DROPS!* Any takers?

*NWT* Brooks Brothers Blue Seersucker Trousers - 30W
3rd picture is most representative of the true color.
Inseam: 29 inches
Cuffs: 1.25 inches
*NOW ONLY $25 SHIPPED CONUS*

































Dark Gray Brooks Brothers Performance Polo - M, Original Fit
3rd / last picture is the most representative of the true color.
*NOW ONLY $15 SHIPPED CONUS!*


----------



## markdc

*FS: Lands' End Men's Plain Front 9" Chino Shorts*

Lands' End plain-front chino shorts in "deep rose"
Slight fading already showing, for the Nantucket red-type look
The second picture is the most representative of the true color
Waist: 30 inches
Inseam: 9 inches

*PRICE DROP!

* *NOW $17 SHIPPED CONUS!*

Please PM if interested!


----------



## brozek

brozek said:


> The M2 cords are sold, but the BB braces are still available.


The Brooks Brothers braces are now sold as well - thanks!


----------



## JLWhittington

Are these weejun still for sale?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Johnston and Murphy Faux Cap Toes 10 A*

An exceptionally nice pair of pre-owned J&M Aristocraft faux captoes, size 10 A, in black. These are the top of the line J&Ms, made in the U.S.A. using Goodyear welt construction, full leather linings and full grain calf uppers (no plastic looking corrected grain). The soles and heels still have good wear in them and being welted they can easily be resoled when needed. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=170&i=arislf3.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=292&i=aris2rh8.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=360&i=aris3dm5.jpg


----------



## swb120

Brooks Brothers "Brooks English" shoes posted above are sold.


----------



## SouthernHoo

*Price Drop on AE Park Avenues*

Reduced to $40 shipped in CONUS. PM if interested.



SouthernHoo said:


> Allen Edmonds Park Avenues 8.5 B - Recently recrafted/reconditioned by AE. Excellent Condition. $50 shipped CONUS. (Shoe Trees not included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Additional Photos)
> https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics001.jpg
> 
> https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics002.jpg
> 
> https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics003.jpg
> 
> https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t337/SouthernHoo/July2008-Ebaypics004.jpg


----------



## markdc

*Price drop!*

*PRICE DROP!

* *NOW $15 SHIPPED CONUS!

*Also, to confirm: the BB seersucker trousers, Gitman pink OCBD, BB blue linen shirt, and BB gray polo from separate listings have now been sold and shipped. Thanks!*
* 


markdc said:


> Lands' End plain-front chino shorts in "deep rose"
> Slight fading already showing, for the Nantucket red-type look
> The second picture is the most representative of the true color
> Waist: 30 inches
> Inseam: 9 inches
> 
> Please PM if interested!


----------



## suitsyousir

Following a recent ebay spree of mine, the wife insists that I clean out the small closet of our apartment. This is my first attempt to sell something on a forum. Feedback would be greatly appreciated.

First off, we have a pair of *Allen Edmonds Park Ave, 12 E - $50*

Apparently, my wife can't tolerate the fact that they're the exact same style and colour as the ones I just bought from J. Press ("why do you need two of those?"). :icon_pale:

Size: 12 wide (E)
Colour: Burgundy
Length: 13 1/8"
Width: 4 5/8"

If interested, please pm and I'll send photos from more angles.

*H. Freeman Houndstooth Sportcoat - $30
*
This is a (to me at least) lovely, unusual colour - a mixture of tan and red. The latter stands out under most lighting conditions, which gives it a great texture for the autumn months. I'd keep it until winter, but I doubt anyone would want it at that point.

Size: 42L (guess)
Chest: 44"
Right sleeve: 25.5" (1.5" to let out)
Left sleeve: 25.25" (1.5" to let out)
Length from top of collar: 32.75" 
Front shoulder: 18.5"
Back shoulder: 18.5"
Waist: 19.5"
Vent: Single
Sleeve buttons: 3

Last and most importantly, this unique *Harvey Ltd. Tan Sportscoat - $125
*
I absolutely love this coat. The only reason I'm putting it up for sale is... because I need the money. Harvey Ltd. went out of business some time ago, so I consider it a collector's item. The lining is customized on a hunting motif. The whole coat has elicited more compliments than the rest of my wardrobe put together.

It's in excellent condition. The only flaw is some small white marks on the left sleeve's leather buttons.

Size: 42L (guess)
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 25.5" (let out 1")
Length from top of collar: 32.5"
Front shoulder: 18"
Back shoulder: 19"
Waist: 19"
Vent: Single
Sleeve buttons: 3


----------



## a4audi08

Anyone getting ready for fall? I know I'm straying a bit from the trad plantation, but here are a few cashmeres, a woolen, and a Harris.

First is a J.Crew, 100% lambs wool in yellow, sized Large. Excellent condition, made in Mauritius.


















Second is a cashmere, sized 48 in burgundy. Made by Gran Sasso in lana cashmere (Italy). Like new condition.


















(tag reads "Gran Sasso, lana cashmere seta, made in Italy")

The last is a V-neck argyle in cashmere, made in Italy, in mostly charcoal with heather gray and cream diamonds in the front. This is a size XL and is new with tags. It comes from Member's Mark (don't laugh!) which is a brand sold through Sam's Club stores.










Finally a Harris Tweed. This is a 40R but I will have more specific measurements tomorrow. Great condition - no holes, tears, stains, pulls, etc etc.


----------



## Georgia

Lots of stuff for sale...some old, some new. If you'd like multiple items, I'm happy to make a deal...make me an offer.

Please PM if intersted.

1. *Allen Edmonds Linden oxfords. * Size 8.5 D. Excellent shape. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2800vx9.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2801dc0.jpghttps://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2802bm6.jpg

2. Footjoy Penny Loafers. Made in the USA - excellent condition. Size 11C. *$16 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2777et8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2778zg1.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2779ut6.jpg

3. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Tassel Loafers.* Size 9.5D. Great shape - very soft leather. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2574ls3.jpghttps://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2576vx9.jpghttps://img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2579ao9.jpg

4. *Polo Ralph Lauren Suede Driving Loafers. * Like New condition. Size 9D.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2587zj7.jpghttps://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2586ek8.jpg

5. *Allen Edmonds McNeil Shell Cordovan longwings.* These are in great shape - I would rate the uppers an 8 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. The are a size 13 narrow (AA). *Asking $25 shipped CONUS:*

Details:

6. *Ties. $10 each or two for $15*

Details:
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2797ny1.jpghttps://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2798nm5.jpg
a. Robert Talbot golf swing emblematic
b. Brooks Brothers navy chain design
c. Brooks Brothers crimson & navy diamond (NEW with tags)
d. Nazareno Gabrielli camels and cherries
e. Robert Talbot for the Andover Shop

7. Polo by Ralph Lauren Seersucker pants. Flat front and cuffed. Size 38 x 31. Excellent condition. *$17 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2768fy1.jpghttps://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2770hw1.jpg

8. *Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater Vest.* Brand new with tags - size XL. 100% Shetland wool.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2548er4.jpg

Please PM if interested.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A few items here, please help me out - EVT is trying to subsidize a new pair of shoes!

1. Alden Black Calfskin loafers for Brooks Brothers. Size 9.5D Used but still in pretty good condition. $35 + S&H.


























2. Eljos 2 Button SACK Navy Blazer - Size 40R-41R Used but still plenty of wear left it it a good knock around blazer. SOLD PP


















TIES:









3. J Crew narrow - light blue & red repp - $12 + S&H
4. J Crew narrow - yellow & light blue repp $12 + S&H
5. Bert Pulitzer burgundy emblematic narrow Fox Hunt Hornsman $15 + S&H
6. Bert Pulitzer brown w/ white pin dot $10 + S&H










7. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ purple reddish - $12
8. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ yellow - SOLD










9. Navy/Red Repp Poly $8 
10. Buff/Navy repp Poly $8
11. Brooks Brothers cross basket weave - $15
12. Bert Pulitzer Campbell Tartan - $12










13. Brooks Bros Navy/Gold/Red horizontal stripes $15
14. Brooks Bros navy/gold/cream diamonds - $15
15. Brooks Bros red/white/blue basket weave - $15
16. Brooks Bros grey herringbone WOOL - $15










NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club navy chinos.
35 W 30 L

$30 + S&H.

Please PM if interested,

EVT


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Fancy Brooks Ties!*

A few items here, please help me out - EVT is trying to subsidize a new pair of shoes!










BB Christmas - Navy w/ interlocking Christmas wreaths
BB Christmas - Ornaments
BB Slate Blue w/ Polar Bears & Apples
BB Navy w/ Fruit

All retails at $52.50+, all look great w/ business suits.

Yours for $15 each.


----------



## Georgia

Now accepting offers on anything left. Trades accepted as well.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*THE TWEEDS*

This is the first of two or three posts, coming over the next day or two, with some tweed jackets I have gathered since last winter. These are all used, in good to excellent condition, and include a few Harris Tweeds and a couple of Brooks Brothers. Sadly, not all are sacks, but the ones that aren't either had such a beautiful tweed cloth, or some other redeeming quality, that I couldn't pass them up. There is also one "not trad at all" Oxxford jacket that I'm including because it is so rare to find them for resale. All measurements are very close, but cannot be guaranteed to be exact. Chest measurements are across the front, from pit to pit, buttoned and lying flat. I would suggest taking a jacket that fits you well, laying it flat on a table and making the same measurements that I am including to make comparisons. If you'd like an approximate size, a reasonable rule of thumb is to take the chest measurement provided, double it and and subtract 4 for a sack or 3 for darted to get close to the size of the jacket. So, a 20 chest measurement doubled is 40, less 4 for a sack is about a size 36. Of course your preferences may vary. If you'd like more measurements or other information, please feel free to PM me.

1) This is a bespoke (only bespoke would have this lining with this tweed) three button sack from Guenters in Wichita. It has patch pockets, leather buttons and is center vented. Approximate measurements are: Chest 24", Sleeve 24 1/2" + 2", Shoulders 19 1/2", Length 31 1/2". Asking $45 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=374&i=0tw1ol9.jpg

https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw2ln1.jpg https://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw3rb1.jpg

2) This is a two button Harris Tweed by Redwood and Ross. Although it is darted, the tweed is absolutely beautiful. It is center vented, has patch pockets and leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 19 1/2", Sleeve 24 1/2" + 2", Shoulders 17", Length 29 1/2". Asking $45 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=258&i=0tw4dp4.jpg

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw5yh1.jpg https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw6vg4.jpg https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw7ex5.jpg

3) This is a gorgeous three button sack Harris Tweed from the Harvard Coop. It is center vented with leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 1/2", Sleeve 24 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30 1/4". Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=0tw8ph7.jpg

https://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw9hj7.jpg https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw10qj6.jpg https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw11fw0.jpg https://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw12vn6.jpg

That's all I have time for right now. I'll post more tonight. There are five more tweeds and the Oxxford remaining.


----------



## brozek

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes - 10M*

***That was quick - these are sold! Thanks!***

Summer's slowly coming to a close and the air is turning crisp - is there any better time of year to buy my LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes? They're in great shape - even the chain links in the front have very little wear. The size is 10M, which Bean recommends for people who normally wear size 11-11.5 (maybe 10.5 if you're going to wear heavy wool socks). I'm asking *$30 shipped* because they're kind of heavy and bulky. PM for my paypal address and I can get them in the mail right away. Thanks!


----------



## kinnerton

*Lightly used AE MacNeils (shell) in 9EEE*

Anyone interested in a pair of AE MacNeils in 9EEE? I purchased them earlier this year but I need a half size smaller. They are lightly worn and in fine condition.

I'd like to get $200 for them (shipped). I know that's high compared to most items on this board, but it's 60% off the new price and the condition is very lightly worn.

If you are interested, please send me a note with your email and I'll send you pictures.


----------



## suitsyousir

Massive price drops to get rid of these items listed above ASAP:

AE Park Ave - $35 including shipping
H. Freeman Houndstooth coat - $25 inc. shipping.
Harvey Ltd. coat - 65$ inc. shipping.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*MORE TWEEDS!*

In addition to the tweed jackets in this post...
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=806853&postcount=2982
...I've also got these.

4) Dunn & Co. two button Harris Tweed. This is more of an English cut, with more shaping to the waist, but it has suede elbow patches and no shoulder padding. It is darted and has leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20", Sleeve 24 + 2 1/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 29". Asking $50 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=261&i=0tw16kw8.jpg

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw17gg6.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw18bf1.jpg https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw19ck7.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw20zx9.jpg

5)Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with patch pockets, leather buttons and very lightly padded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: Chest 22", Sleeve 22 1/2" + 2 1/2", Shoulders 19", Length 28 1/2". Asking $45 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=529&i=0tw21lh5.jpg

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw22cs5.jpg https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw23bn6.jpg https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw24kf1.jpg

6) Country Britches two button, darted with detachable throat latch and three patch pockets. This is the heaviest tweed I've ever seen and woven into an oversized herringbone pattern at that. This is a real "country" jacket.
Approximate measurements are:Chest 21 3/4", Sleeve 27 3/4" + 1/2", Shoulders 18", Length 31 1/2". Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=84&i=0tw25qk3.jpg

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw26ag0.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw28hk1.jpg https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw27su9.jpg


----------



## stfu

*3 button BB Blazer 41RG*

This is the blazer from my fit question post, I am giving it up. *$20 Shipped CONUS* seem reasonable? PM and we can talk.

BB 3 button rolls to 2. I included the tag shot and button photos because they are somewhat different from the other BB blazer I have, and I have never seen them before. They are lighter weight buttons. Of course single vent, 2 patch flap pockets

I am not expert at measuring, but I get:
43" (21.5 x 2) chest
24.5" sleeves
31 bottom of collar to bottom hem.

Let me know if you have questions.

EDIT RIGHT BEFORE POSTING THIS: I did a search and found this thread that explains these buttons apparently. Looks like this is a vintage 80s?: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=43061


----------



## jfkemd

*wool knit ties and leatherman belt*

three wool knit ties.
the top two ones are 80% wool 20% cotton both are labelled Boston Athletic Club
the navy blue one on the bottom is 100% wool labelled Austin Reed
all are about 2.25 inches at it's widest
would like $12 for all three as a group
shipping not included










belt is from Leatherman Ltd.
size 40
would like $12 for this as well.


----------



## jfkemd

*j. crew bow still available $8*

j.crew bow still available

.


jfkemd said:


> coat is likely from the 60's
> narrow lapels
> 3 button sack
> hooked vent
> flap patch pockets
> likely 39-40 R as I bought it for myself and it fits perfectly
> would like $25 shipping not inlcuded
> pm w questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bowties
> first one is j. crew--$8
> next one is from bowtie club
> has a different way of adjusting for the neck size compared to the j. crew
> would like $10
> will cut you a deal if will take the two or better yet all of the above.


----------



## swb120

*Harris tween & black watch plaid sports coats*

2 sports coats for sale, both like new. Note: the color of each jacket is darker than they appear in the photos. The Harris is a dark gray, while the Pendleton jacket is a rich, dark black watch. If you need add't photos or info, please PM me.

1) *Harris Tweed sports coats*, size 44L. Made in USA. In outstanding condition. Dark gray with subtle red and orange stripes. Leather buttons. *$43 shipped CONUS.*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26.75
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19
Length: 32.25

























2) *Pendleton black watch plaid sports coats.* No size tag. Made in USA. In perfect condition. Leather buttons. *$33 shipped CONUS.*

Chest: 19.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 31.5


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Oxxford Odd Jacket*

This is going on the Sales Forum as well.

I have an exceptionally nice pre-owned Oxxford Lake Forest jacket, size 44T. The label calls it Cashwool, which I assume means a cashmere/wool blend (brilliant, right?), however there is no indication of the ratio. It is a fall/winter weight and has no faults that I can find. Approximate measurements are: Chest (pit to pit across the front) 24", Sleeve 24" +3", Shoulders 20 1/2" and Length 31 1/2". Asking $125 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=401&i=0tw13fc4.jpg

https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw14nh2.jpg https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw15bz1.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers non-iron shirt*

BB non-iron button-down collar dress shirt: size 17-34/35. Very nice blue check pattern. In mint condition, save one slight issue: the top thread on one side of the chest pocket is loose (see photo)...easy fix. Asking *$18 shipped.*

https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7006el9.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7012bd2.jpg

here's the pocket issue:
https://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7015om3.jpg


----------



## Zos

*Class Gucci Horse-Bits*

9 1/2 black gucci horse-bit loafers, worn maybe 7 times. whichever the latest version is -- were bought a few months ago. I think they sell for 475? decided the horse-bit isn't for me, whats a fair price? if anyone is interested I will put up a picture.

Also, I have a pair of the classic gucci horse bit driving mocs in dark brown, bought at bloomingdales for 375. worn these about 15 times, great condition, size 10.5. pm price?

both have had shoe trees in them. and have been covered in the bags.

will post pics later tonight


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*an idea for a trade....*

...this is a bit out there... but are there any former 38Rs out there who've grown into 40Rs?

I have a Navy Blue Wool Brooksease 40R suit I bought secondhand a while back, based on some poor measuring/advise I received from a store clerk.
Nothing spectacular, good condition for an used suit, save for a small amount of that annoying thing where some of the white canvas peeks through the buttonholes.
I need another suit and was going to put it on ebay, and then use the $ towards another, but figured this would be worth a shot, or not.


----------



## AlanC

Ralph Lauren Purple Label by Edward Green 8D calf formal pumps in the SALES forum


----------



## stfu

stfu said:


> This is the blazer from my fit question post, I am giving it up.


This is spoken for, thanks to those who were interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*FINAL TWEEDS (for the moment)*

7) This is a 3 button sack with patch pockets and a center vent. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 3/4", Sleeve 23 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30". Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=204&i=0tw29ho5.jpg

https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw30bb0.jpg https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw31rr1.jpg

8) Brooks Brothers "346" (theold, good kind) 3/2 sack, centered vented with patch pockets. Approximate measurements are: Chest 23", Sleeve 22 1/2" +3", Shoulders 18 1/2", Length 29 1/2". Asking $50 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=186&i=0tw32nr5.jpg

https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw33vq2.jpg https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw34vu7.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Now $25!



AlanC said:


> Surely some Trad out there is a Zeta Psi or needs to buy a gift for one. Here is a NWT Vineyard Vines Zeta Psi emblematic, made in the USA as part of VV's custom program. Apparently Ian Murray of VV is a ZP.
> 
> VV's retail for $85.
> 
> This one is yours for $30 delivered in NA, Paypal please.
> 
> ΤΚΦ!


----------



## markdc

tonylumpkin said:


> 7) This is a 3 button sack with patch pockets and a center vent. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 3/4", Sleeve 23 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30". Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=204&i=0tw29ho5.jpg
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw30bb0.jpg https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw31rr1.jpg
> 
> 8) Brooks Brothers "346" (theold, good kind) 3/2 sack, centered vented with patch pockets. Approximate measurements are: Chest 23", Sleeve 22 1/2" +3", Shoulders 18 1/2", Length 29 1/2". Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=186&i=0tw32nr5.jpg
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw33vq2.jpg https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw34vu7.jpg


these tweeds look amazing... except i already have three and live in a dorm.  hmm...


----------



## swb120

The above Harris Tweed and Brooks Bros. non-iron shirt are SOLD.


----------



## CMC

Good cheapies for students or other cheapskates. 

Brooks Brothers shirt with club collar, 16 x 34 
J. Crew khakis and Nantucket Reds (almost new), 32 x 34 
Land's End Nantucket Reds (more like hot pink!) 33 x 33.25 cuffed
Navy cotton cardigan from LL Bean, S
Bass Weejuns (imported!) 10.5 M

Also have more khakis from Gap and J. Crew size 32 x 34, white pleated Dockers same size, white Dockers tennis shorts, and navy and kelly green boardshorts from Target. 

Let's call each item $12 including shipping. The latter items unpictured I can throw in for free with a couple extra bucks for shipping. Prefer someone takes most or all items for combined and cheaper shipping.


----------



## markdc

*FS: Brooks Brothers Shirts (15, 15.5, 16), Ralph Lauren, LL Bean, J. Crew, Gap*

Please PM if interested in any of these items!

Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe (15.5-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*

















Brooks Brothers Blue Button-Down (15.5-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*

















Brooks Brothers Red University Stripe (15.5-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*

















Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD (16-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*

















LL Bean Pink Pima OCBD (M) - *$25 shipped CONUS*

















Gap Lavender OCBD (15-15.5) - *$20 shipped CONUS*

















J. Crew Blue Check (M) - *$20 shipped CONUS*
















Small ink stain on bottom of left cuff









Ralph Lauren Baracuta/Harrington-style navy jacket (M) - *$50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A couple newer BB sweaters.

BB XL Navy Raglan Sleeve Cable Knit
"mercerized" cotton (does feel nice for a cotton sweater)
also, very unfaded for a cotton sweater
24.5" across chest
25" long
$25

XL BB 59% Linen, 41% Cotton Houndstooth Vest
25.5" across chest
26" long
$25

Be warned, I'm selling both these because they were came from a smoking home.
I originally bought secondhand, without knowledge of this, for a relative who's very sensitive to that sort of thing.
I haven't tried to wash or dry clean, and have no idea how well that works at getting smoke out.

Also, a couple pics of the suit I mentioned here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=807482&postcount=2994

(Sorry so dark, I've no idea how to photograph a navy blue anything)

details:
Navy, 100% Wool (lightweight) Brooksease 40R
3/2 lapel, center vent, fully lined.
21.75" across chest
34" top (rear) collar to hem
24" sleeve
flat front pants, suspender buttons
36-37" waist
31" inseam w/2" extra to let, 42" outseam


----------



## playdohh22

I have a few items for sale. Though what I have to offer is not exactly trad, and not exactly fall/winter staples. But I hope these might interest some. If these belong in the sales forum instead, let me know.

I apologize for the poor quality of the photos. I have terrible photography skills. Also, do not hesitate to ask any questions regarding the items or to request any additional photos.

#1 New *Polo by Ralph Lauren, *size 30. Linen. Made in Italy. *$30*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture153.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture114.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture115.jpg

#2 New *Polo by Ralph Lauren,* size 30. Linen/Silk. *$25*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture118.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture116.jpg

#3 *Zanella,* size 31Wx30L. triple pleated. *$15*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture120.jpg

#4 *Zanella,* size 30Wx30L. Double pleated. 1.5" cuffs. *$25*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture127.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture129.jpg

#5 *Zanella,* size 30Wx28L. Double pleated. 1.5" cuffs. *$25*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture133.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture136.jpg

#6 New *Incotex,* size 48, undone hems. Cotton flat fronts. Made in Romania. The first photo, doesn't justify its color. The second photo portrays it much better. It is a light blue color. *$25*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture143.jpg

#7 *Incotex,* size 38, undone hems. Corduroy flat fronts. Made in Romania. *$26*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture145.jpg

#8 *Incotex,* size 38, undone hems. Cotton flat fronts. Made in Portugual. *$26*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture149.jpg

#9 *Incotex,* size 40, undone hems. Linen flat fronts. Made in Romania. *$25*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture151.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture152.jpg

#10 *Giorgio Armani,* size 31Wx28L. Double pleated. Made in Italy. *$30*








https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture125.jpg

*Please add an additional, $5 for shipping in the US.*

More will be added.


----------



## a4audi08

A few more sweaters. Prices lowered on earlier offerings. All wool sweaters $18 shipped.

LL Bean, size Large. 100% Wool, Made in the USA. 









LL Bean V-Neck. Size Large, 100% Wool, Made in Ireland. Oatmeal color. 









Allen Solly, 100% Cashmere, Size Large. Hunter Green. 









Daniel Bishop, 100% Cashmere, Size Large. 









PRICES LOWERED ON FOLLOWING:

Size XL, New with tags, 100% Cashmere $20 shipped









100% Cashmere, burgundy. Lana cashmere fabric, made in Italy. Size is a 48. $20 shipped









Size Large, 100% Cashmere in Heather Gray. $20 shipped









BB University stripe, EXCELLENT condition. SLIM FIT, size 15.5X35 - $15 shipped


----------



## Reddington

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> (Sorry so dark, I've no idea how to photograph a navy blue anything)


It's best not to photograph a dark coloured object against a light coloured background, like a navy jacket up against a white wall.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Three beautiful pairs of quality, vintage American made shoes.

First are NOS Florsheim handstained cashmere calf plain toe bluchers, size 8 D. As you can see they are in near perfect condition. They have double soles, stacked leather heels with v-cleats and are Goodyear storm welted. There is one small nick on the inside heel counter of the left shoe. It is shown in a picture next to a dime to give you some idea of the size of the nick. Asking $235 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img78/noszo5.jpg/1/

https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flonos2bf7.jpg https://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos4ea4.jpg https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos13ts1.jpg https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos7va8.jpg https://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos13cd3.jpg https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kennos1jf8.jpg

Second is a pair of black pebble grain Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings, also size 8 D. These have been worn, but retain the original double leather soles and stacked leather heels with v-cleats. They also are Goodyear storm welted. I would rate the soles and heels as 9 out of 10, the uppers 9.5. They have been very lightly used. As a side note, these have a rather unusual feature, the sizing and other information inside the shoe is hand written, something I've never seen in U.S. made shoes. Asking $95 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img59/kensu0.jpg/1/

https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken2qs2.jpg https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken3yq7.jpg https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken5pt4.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken6gk9.jpg https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken8ma5.jpg

Finally, a pair of near new vintage cognac(?) Nettleton split toe bluchers, again size 8 D. Quite possibly from the late 40s or 50s these appear to have been worn only 2 or 3 times. There are no nicks or blemishes. The contrasting stitching on the welt is still very clean and quite attractive. These also have double leather soles and stacked leather, v-cleated heels. Asking $150 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img363/net12sm3.jpg/1/

https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net2jd8.jpg https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net3fb8.jpg https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net4cz9.jpg https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net6pc3.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net9rs9.jpg https://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net10pd3.jpg

I have not included measurements as the welts on these shoes are of such size that I'm not sure how much help exterior length and width would be.

Also, seeing as these are all size 8 D, contact me if you would be interested in purchasing all three pair. I would be agreeable to some discount for purchasing the entire lot. Offers for the lot of shoes may be given priority. PM interest or questions.

*PRICE CUT OXXFORD JACKET NOW $95*

I have an exceptionally nice pre-owned Oxxford Lake Forest jacket, size 44T. The label calls it Cashwool, which I assume means a cashmere/wool blend (brilliant, right?), however there is no indication of the ratio. It is a fall/winter weight and has no faults that I can find. Approximate measurements are: Chest (pit to pit across the front) 24", Sleeve 24" +3", Shoulders 20 1/2" and Length 31 1/2". Asking $125 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=401&i=0tw13fc4.jpg

https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw14nh2.jpg https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw15bz1.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Couple things for sale:

Excellent pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial Genuine Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. Size 9.5 D. The shell cordovan is in excellent shape - no scratches to mention, and no gouges/etc. The soles and heels are in excellent shape - 8.5 out of 10.
*Asking $80 shipped CONUS* (trades considered as well...)

Details:
https://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2831kr1.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2836bb8.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2838vi4.jpg

And...

These are a pair of Persol 2763-S Polarized Sunglasses. These are in perfect condition; I bought these for a wedding, wore them once, and they have been sitting in my drawer. The box and the cleaning cloth are included. The numbers on the inside are:

Persol Made in Italy || Polarized
2763-S 24/57 60|15 130

More details:
https://www.decormyeyes.com/pd.asp?prod_id=3264&txt_brand_id=69&txt_color_code=2457&S=6
*Asking $100 shipped CONUS* (trades considered as well...)

Details:
https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2842dj0.jpghttps://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2844ol6.jpg

Please PM if interested.


----------



## AlanC

tonylumpkin said:


> Finally, a pair of near new vintage cognac(?) Nettleton split toe bluchers, again size 8 D. Quite possibly from the late 40s or 50s these appear to have been worn only 2 or 3 times. There are no nicks or blemishes. The contrasting stitching on the welt is still very clean and quite attractive. These also have double leather soles and stacked leather, v-cleated heels. Asking $150 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


The Nettletons make me swoon. Oh, you lucky 8D who shall buy them. My sister once came into possession of a pair very similar to those that I helped her sell on ebay. They ended up going to Japan. I came across a pair of Nettletons thrifting a couple of weeks ago, which probably would have worked for me size wise. Exterior condition was very good, but there was mildew residue on the interior. Apparently they had been stored in a damp environment. It pained me to leave them behind.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers Hudson brushed twill trousers
Retail: $98
Size: 38 x 28 (Although tagged 38 x 30, these appear to have been hemmed. The hem job is very good.)
Plain front, on seam pockets, no cuffs. These are a heavier brushed twill that is perfect for fall and winter. They appear to be the 'cognac' color listed on the website, although they're lighter in color than these (although not really 'camel' or 'brown').
Asking *$22 delivered* CONUS, Paypal


----------



## markdc

*FS: Brooks Brothers Shirts (15, 15.5, 16), Ralph Lauren, LL Bean, J. Crew, Gap*

Price drops on the items in the following listing: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=809149#post809149

The items are listed in the same order as the original post, and the prices are now:

Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe (15.5-33) - *$22 shipped CONUS
* Brooks Brothers Blue Button-Down (15.5-33) - *$22 shipped CONUS
* Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD (16-33) - *$22 shipped CONUS
* LL Bean Pink Pima OCBD (M) - *$22 shipped CONUS*
Gap Lavender OCBD (15-15.5) - *$18 shipped CONUS
* J. Crew Blue Check (M) - *$18 shipped CONUS
* Ralph Lauren Baracuta/Harrington-style navy jacket (M) - *$45 shipped CONUS*


----------



## rebel222

*Lands End, Harris Tweed, Grenson (Cole Haan), BB Slim OCBD, Trafalgar*

Intro:
All prices are shipped CONUS. PM me for shipping quote outside of this area. I can give references if needed.
Harris Tweed 40S Coat. Nice knotted buttons. 1/2 Lined. $40 shipped. Last photo is most indicative of the color. Measurements:
Chest 42"
Waist 40"
Sleeve 23.5" + 1.25" spare
Length (BOC) 28.5" + .75" spare
Shoulder 18"
   

Land's End 42R Coat. I cannot described how nice this coat is. I am jealous of whoever gets this. I wish it was my size. Fully Lined. This coat looks like it has not been worn. $50 shipped. Color is in between the first and last photo. I have included pics of all of the tags in case they mean something to anyone. Measurements:
Chest 44"
Waist 41"
Sleeve 24.5"
Length 30" + .5"
Shoulder 18.5" 
     

Brooks Brothers 16.5 32/33 Slim Fit Non-Iron OCBD. I believe this shirt is not, but there are no tags. It is blue with a green and white stripe. 1st photo is color of shirt. $25 shipped.
 

Trafalgar Braces. 100% silk. Burgandy with white dots. These are in great shape. *SOLD*
 
Cole Haan Bench Made in Englad Black Tassel Loafers. These are made by Grenson (Correct me if I'm wrong). Size 11D. Very soft leather. There is one very small knick in the leather on the back side of the right shoe. I could not photograph it, but I like to be brutally honest on anything I sell. It will probably polish out. Also, the threading that holds the soles together has worn through. They have been reglued by a cobbler. Trees NOT included. $55 shipped.


----------



## dshell

I don't know if this would be better placed in the Ebay thread, but there is a craigslist listing with some trad items in Glendale, CA. 
Listing describes J.Crew, BB, RL, and LL Bean items.

See:


----------



## dshell

AlanC said:


> The Nettletons make me swoon. Oh, you lucky 8D who shall buy them...


If the 8's are too large for you, there are some similar (not quite as nice) Nettletons on ebay right now that are listed as a 7. (Item 130249894931).

tonylumpkin: very very nice shoes and in my size..https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?u=25819. oh, the position you're putting me in...


----------



## DocHolliday

Who wants some funky saddles?










These are from the G.H. Bass Heritage Collection. New, never worn, though I don't have the box.










I have sizes 9, 10 and 10.5. I might be able to get a few more, if there's interest. They're $28 + $11 shipping via Priority Mail.










I also have some nice brushed cotton trou from Brooks. Nice, thick cloth -- plush, I'd say. Perfect for the fall. Flat-fronts. New, with tags. Same as the ones Alan has above, I think, but it looks like I had to pay more for mine.










These are pre-hemmed, so I bought longer sizes. You can always have them shortened. I have sizes 34x34, 36x32 and 36x34. Hanger not included.










Price would be $27 + $6 shipping.


----------



## AlanC

^Great deal on those. Yours are more because yours are NWT.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*VINTAGE SHOES PRICE CUTS*

One SIGNIFICANT price cut on all of these before going to eBay.

NOS Florsheim Kenmoor Plain Toes *NOW $199* shipped CONUS

Florsheim Kenmoor Black Longwings *NOW $75* shipped CONUS

Vintage Nettletons *NOW $125* shipped CONUS



tonylumpkin said:


> Three beautiful pairs of quality, vintage American made shoes.
> 
> First are NOS Florsheim handstained cashmere calf plain toe bluchers, size 8 D. As you can see they are in near perfect condition. They have double soles, stacked leather heels with v-cleats and are Goodyear storm welted. There is one small nick on the inside heel counter of the left shoe. It is shown in a picture next to a dime to give you some idea of the size of the nick. Asking $235 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img78/noszo5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flonos2bf7.jpg https://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos4ea4.jpg https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos13ts1.jpg https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos7va8.jpg https://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos13cd3.jpg https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kennos1jf8.jpg
> 
> Second is a pair of black pebble grain Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings, also size 8 D. These have been worn, but retain the original double leather soles and stacked leather heels with v-cleats. They also are Goodyear storm welted. I would rate the soles and heels as 9 out of 10, the uppers 9.5. They have been very lightly used. As a side note, these have a rather unusual feature, the sizing and other information inside the shoe is hand written, something I've never seen in U.S. made shoes. Asking $95 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img59/kensu0.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken2qs2.jpg https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken3yq7.jpg https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken5pt4.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken6gk9.jpg https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken8ma5.jpg
> 
> Finally, a pair of near new vintage cognac(?) Nettleton split toe bluchers, again size 8 D. Quite possibly from the late 40s or 50s these appear to have been worn only 2 or 3 times. There are no nicks or blemishes. The contrasting stitching on the welt is still very clean and quite attractive. These also have double leather soles and stacked leather, v-cleated heels. Asking $150 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img363/net12sm3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net2jd8.jpg https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net3fb8.jpg https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net4cz9.jpg https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net6pc3.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net9rs9.jpg https://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net10pd3.jpg
> 
> I have not included measurements as the welts on these shoes are of such size that I'm not sure how much help exterior length and width would be.
> 
> Also, seeing as these are all size 8 D, contact me if you would be interested in purchasing all three pair. I would be agreeable to some discount for purchasing the entire lot. Offers for the lot of shoes may be given priority. PM interest or questions.
> 
> *PRICE CUT OXXFORD JACKET $95 NOW $75*
> 
> I have an exceptionally nice pre-owned Oxxford Lake Forest jacket, size 44T. The label calls it Cashwool, which I assume means a cashmere/wool blend (brilliant, right?), however there is no indication of the ratio. It is a fall/winter weight and has no faults that I can find. Approximate measurements are: Chest (pit to pit across the front) 24", Sleeve 24" +3", Shoulders 20 1/2" and Length 31 1/2". Asking $125 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=401&i=0tw13fc4.jpg
> 
> https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw14nh2.jpg https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw15bz1.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

A few things. The LL Bean sweaters, and the BB University stripe above are sold.

1) Red Shetland, by Pringle of Scotland. *$25 shipped*

Chest: 23.5'' across
Bottom: 16''
Sleeves (FROM CENTER OF COLLAR, NOT SHOULDER SEAM): 35''
Length: 27''

















2) Charcoal Shetland by United Colors of Benneton in size Large, but please look at the measurements: *$20 shipped*

Chest, from armpit to armpit: 23''
Opening at bottom: 16.5''
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24''
Total length: 27''










3) J. Crew Shetland. A bit thicker than the other sweaters. Also sized L, but quite honestly fits more like a Medium. *$18 shipped*
Chest: 22''
Bottom: 19.5''
Sleeves: 21.5''
Length: 27''










4) Ben Silver, 100% Wool. Size Large. *$30 shipped*
Chest: 23''
Bottom: 16''
Sleeves: 22'' (sleeves are worn cuffed). When uncuffed total length is 24''
Length: 25''


















*Argyle Pattern slacks, 100% cotton by Nautica. Size is 33X30, uncuffed with 1.5'' extra fabric in waist and for length. **$20 shipped. 









100% wool slacks by Hart Schaffner & Marx. $25
Waist: 35.5'' (+3.5'')
Inseam: 32'' (+1'') with 1.5'' cuffs. 
*









*(2) Brooks Brothers, NON-Iron, traditional fit, moderate spread collar size 16.5X34 in the pale blue and the light gray. $20 each or $36 for both, SHIPPED. *









*Ties, all silk, from Left to Right: $17 each, $30 for 2 
1) Robert Talbot handmade - 48'' long, 2.75'' wide
2) Brooks Bros. Makers - 58'' long, 3.5'' wide
3) Brooks Bros. Basics - 58'' long, 3.75'' wide
4) Gap - 58'' long, 3.75'' wide
5) Jos. A Bank - 58'' long, 3.5'' wide
6) Lands End - 58'' long, 3.75'' wide

*


----------



## rebel222

Price Drops on my above post


----------



## Mujib

32 Reg Cambridge - Flat front
*$100 shipped ConUS*

Approximates:
Waist: 15 w/ 4 to let out
Rise: 13
Knee: 10.5
Length: 45 including 1.5 cuff
Cuff: 8

34 Gift Givin - Flat front
*$90 shipped ConUS*

Approximates:
Waist: 17.5 w/ 2 to let out (w/ side adjusters) 
Rise: 12.5
Knee: 10
Cuff: 8

40 Flannels - Flat front
*$100 shipped ConUS*

This post is part of the No Money, No School series.


----------



## Mujib

Cashmere - Wheat 


Cashmere - Navy


Cashmere - Charcoal 


Superfine Merino Wool


GoldToe Premier Cashmere Argyle - Chocolate Brown


$100 for all five pairs.


----------



## rebel222

Final Price Drop Before Ebay. Offers accepted.



rebel222 said:


> Intro:
> All prices are shipped CONUS. PM me for shipping quote outside of this area. I can give references if needed.
> Harris Tweed 40S Coat. Nice knotted buttons. 1/2 Lined.* $30* shipped. Last photo is most indicative of the color. Measurements:
> Chest 42"
> Waist 40"
> Sleeve 23.5" + 1.25" spare
> Length (BOC) 28.5" + .75" spare
> Shoulder 18"
> 
> 
> Land's End 42R Coat. I cannot described how nice this coat is. I am jealous of whoever gets this. I wish it was my size. Fully Lined. This coat looks like it has not been worn. *$35* shipped. Color is in between the first and last photo. I have included pics of all of the tags in case they mean something to anyone. Measurements:
> Chest 44"
> Waist 41"
> Sleeve 24.5"
> Length 30" + .5"
> Shoulder 18.5"
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 16.5 32/33 Slim Fit Non-Iron OCBD. I believe this shirt is not, but there are no tags. It is blue with a green and white stripe. 1st photo is color of shirt. $25 shipped. *SOLD*
> 
> 
> Trafalgar Braces. 100% silk. Burgandy with white dots. These are in great shape. *SOLD*
> 
> Cole Haan Bench Made in Englad Black Tassel Loafers. These are made by Grenson (Correct me if I'm wrong). Size 11D. Very soft leather. There is one very small knick in the leather on the back side of the right shoe. I could not photograph it, but I like to be brutally honest on anything I sell. It will probably polish out. Also, the threading that holds the soles together has worn through. They have been reglued by a cobbler. Trees NOT included. *$45* shipped.


----------



## AlanC

Nice sweaters. For some reason sweaters seem to sell poorly here. I'm not sure why, exactly. I've gotten to the point where I will hardly pick one up unless it's so nice I can't pass it by.



a4audi08 said:


> A few things. The LL Bean sweaters, and the BB University stripe above are sold.
> 
> 1) Red Shetland, by Pringle of Scotland.
> 2) Charcoal Shetland by United Colors of Benneton
> 3) J. Crew Shetland. A bit thicker than the other sweaters
> 4) Ben Silver, 100% Wool. Size Large.


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> Nice sweaters. For some reason sweaters seem to sell poorly here. I'm not sure why, exactly. I've gotten to the point where I will hardly pick one up unless it's so nice I can't pass it by.


I'm not really sure why, but sweaters are the one thing I'm really reluctant to buy without trying on. I asked a seller on this board for measurements just the other day, but am shying away from pulling the trigger because I can't quite decide whether it will fit or not.

All that said, I'll be offering a few for sale in the coming weeks.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jfkemd

*surcingle belt*

has fishing lure motif
size 34
excellent condition
would like $12 shipping fees not included.


----------



## jfkemd

*prices reduced*

knit ties now just 6$ for the entire set.

quote=jfkemd;807227]three wool knit ties.
the top two ones are 80% wool 20% cotton both are labelled Boston Athletic Club
the navy blue one on the bottom is 100% wool labelled Austin Reed
all are about 2.25 inches at it's widest
would like $12 for all three as a group
shipping not included










belt is yours for $6

belt is from Leatherman Ltd.
size 40
would like $12 for this as well.








[/quote]


----------



## DocHolliday

DocHolliday said:


> Who wants some funky saddles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from the G.H. Bass Heritage Collection. New, never worn, though I don't have the box.
> 
> I have sizes 9, 10 and 10.5. I might be able to get a few more, if there's interest. They're $28 + $11 shipping via Priority Mail.
> 
> I also have some nice brushed cotton trou from Brooks. Nice, thick cloth -- plush, I'd say. Perfect for the fall. Flat-fronts. New, with tags. Same as the ones Alan has above, I think, but it looks like I had to pay more for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pre-hemmed, so I bought longer sizes. You can always have them shortened. I have sizes 34x34, 36x32 and 36x34. Hanger not included.
> 
> Price would be $27 + $6 shipping.


Size 10 of the Bass saddles now sold. Other pairs and the trou are still available.


----------



## dorian271

Send you PM.



jfkemd said:


> knit ties now just 6$ for the entire set.
> 
> quote=jfkemd;807227]three wool knit ties.
> the top two ones are 80% wool 20% cotton both are labelled Boston Athletic Club
> the navy blue one on the bottom is 100% wool labelled Austin Reed
> all are about 2.25 inches at it's widest
> would like $12 for all three as a group
> shipping not included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belt is yours for $6
> 
> belt is from Leatherman Ltd.
> size 40
> would like $12 for this as well.


[/quote]


----------



## tonylumpkin

The remaining two pair of shoes will go to eBay tomorrow. Offering a 10% reduction from the already reduced prices. *$180 for the NOS* and *$112.50 for the Nettletons*. The black Kenmoors have *SOLD*.



tonylumpkin said:


> Three beautiful pairs of quality, vintage American made shoes.
> 
> First are NOS Florsheim handstained cashmere calf plain toe bluchers, size 8 D. As you can see they are in near perfect condition. They have double soles, stacked leather heels with v-cleats and are Goodyear storm welted. There is one small nick on the inside heel counter of the left shoe. It is shown in a picture next to a dime to give you some idea of the size of the nick. Asking $235 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img78/noszo5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flonos2bf7.jpg https://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos4ea4.jpg https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos13ts1.jpg https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos7va8.jpg https://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flornos13cd3.jpg https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kennos1jf8.jpg
> 
> Second is a pair of black pebble grain Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings, also size 8 D. These have been worn, but retain the original double leather soles and stacked leather heels with v-cleats. They also are Goodyear storm welted. I would rate the soles and heels as 9 out of 10, the uppers 9.5. They have been very lightly used. As a side note, these have a rather unusual feature, the sizing and other information inside the shoe is hand written, something I've never seen in U.S. made shoes. Asking $95 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img59/kensu0.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken2qs2.jpg https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken3yq7.jpg https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken5pt4.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken6gk9.jpg https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ken8ma5.jpg
> 
> Finally, a pair of near new vintage cognac(?) Nettleton split toe bluchers, again size 8 D. Quite possibly from the late 40s or 50s these appear to have been worn only 2 or 3 times. There are no nicks or blemishes. The contrasting stitching on the welt is still very clean and quite attractive. These also have double leather soles and stacked leather, v-cleated heels. Asking $150 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img363/net12sm3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net2jd8.jpg https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net3fb8.jpg https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net4cz9.jpg https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net6pc3.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net9rs9.jpg https://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net10pd3.jpg
> 
> I have not included measurements as the welts on these shoes are of such size that I'm not sure how much help exterior length and width would be.
> 
> Also, seeing as these are all size 8 D, contact me if you would be interested in purchasing all three pair. I would be agreeable to some discount for purchasing the entire lot. Offers for the lot of shoes may be given priority. PM interest or questions.
> 
> *PRICE CUT OXXFORD JACKET NOW $95*
> 
> I have an exceptionally nice pre-owned Oxxford Lake Forest jacket, size 44T. The label calls it Cashwool, which I assume means a cashmere/wool blend (brilliant, right?), however there is no indication of the ratio. It is a fall/winter weight and has no faults that I can find. Approximate measurements are: Chest (pit to pit across the front) 24", Sleeve 24" +3", Shoulders 20 1/2" and Length 31 1/2". Asking $125 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=401&i=0tw13fc4.jpg
> 
> https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw14nh2.jpg https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw15bz1.jpg


----------



## Mujib

Socks sold.


----------



## playdohh22

playdohh22 said:


> I have a few items for sale. Though what I have to offer is not exactly trad, and not exactly fall/winter staples. But I hope these might interest some. If these belong in the sales forum instead, let me know.
> 
> I apologize for the poor quality of the photos. I have terrible photography skills. Also, do not hesitate to ask any questions regarding the items or to request any additional photos.
> 
> #1 New *Polo by Ralph Lauren, *size 30. Linen. Made in Italy. $30 -> *$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture153.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture114.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture115.jpg
> 
> #2 New *Polo by Ralph Lauren,* size 30. Linen/Silk. $25-> *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture118.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture116.jpg
> 
> #3 *Zanella,* size 31Wx30L. triple pleated. $15-> *$10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture120.jpg
> 
> #4 *Zanella,* size 30Wx30L. Double pleated. 1.5" cuffs. $25-> *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture127.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture129.jpg
> 
> #5 *Zanella,* size 30Wx28L. Double pleated. 1.5" cuffs. $25-> *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture133.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture136.jpg
> 
> #6 *Giorgio Armani,* size 31Wx28L. Double pleated. Made in Italy. $30-> *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture125.jpg
> 
> #7 *Incotex,* size 40, undone hems. Linen flat fronts. Made in Romania. *$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture151.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture152.jpg
> 
> #8 New *Incotex,* size 48(32US), undone hems. Cotton flat fronts. Made in Romania. The first photo, doesn't justify its color. The second photo portrays it much better. It is a light blue color. *$25**SOLD*
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture141.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture143.jpg
> 
> #9 *Incotex,* size 38, undone hems. Corduroy flat fronts. Made in Romania. *$26**SOLD*
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture144.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture145.jpg
> 
> #10 *Incotex,* size 38, undone hems. Cotton flat fronts. Made in Portugual. *$26**SOLD*
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture147.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/CLOSET CLEANING/Picture149.jpg
> 
> *Please add an additional, $5 for shipping in the US.*


*PRICE DROP!*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A few items here, please help me out - EVT is trying to subsidize a new pair of shoes!

1. Alden Black Calfskin loafers for Brooks Brothers. Size 9.5D Used but still in pretty good condition. $35 + S&H.


























2. Eljos 2 Button SACK Navy Blazer - Size 40R-41R Used but still plenty of wear left it it a good knock around blazer. SOLD PP


















TIES:









3. J Crew narrow - light blue & red repp - $12 + S&H
4. J Crew narrow - yellow & light blue repp $12 + S&H
5. Bert Pulitzer burgundy emblematic narrow Fox Hunt Hornsman $15 + S&H
6. Bert Pulitzer brown w/ white pin dot $10 + S&H










7. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ purple reddish - $12
8. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ yellow - SOLD










9. Navy/Red Repp Poly $8 
10. Buff/Navy repp Poly $8
11. Brooks Brothers cross basket weave - $15
12. Bert Pulitzer Campbell Tartan - $12










13. Brooks Bros Navy/Gold/Red horizontal stripes $15
14. Brooks Bros navy/gold/cream diamonds - $15
15. Brooks Bros red/white/blue basket weave - $15
16. Brooks Bros grey herringbone WOOL - $15










NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club navy chinos.
35 W 30 L

$30 + S&H.










BB Christmas - Navy w/ interlocking Christmas wreaths
BB Christmas - Ornaments
BB Slate Blue w/ Polar Bears & Apples
BB Navy w/ Fruit

All retails at $52.50+, all look great w/ business suits.

Yours for $15 each.

Please PM if interested,

EVT


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris tweeds for very large trads.!*

Over the next couple of weeks I'll be listing several Harris tweeds for the larger (in some cases, bloody near giant!) trad.. These are all being culled from my closet, as a result of either considerable weight loss (on my part, not theirs!) or because of the realization that my time of "growing into" clothes ended when I was about 14. There're all in excellent condition unless otherwise noted--indeed, the Orvis is NWT!

In brief--and from memory, so apologies if I'm off--there'll be:

1) A beautiful rust-brown Orvis, NWT and unworn, of course, size 48L. (Although this runs very big!)

2) A solid dark green Moore's, size 50L (I think).

3) A dark brown herringbone with subtle red and yellow striping--this is VERY large; maybe 52(+?) XL?

4) A beautiful light rusty-brown herringbone from a Bond Street retailer (whose name escapes me), size 48L--although maybe nearer a 49 or 50?

Possibly there'll be others, too--it all depends on who I can part with right now! 

There's also be a Gieves and Hawkes blue blazer (not trad., I know, but someone might be able to use it...) size 44R.

If anyone's interested off the bat, PM me, and I'll email you details before my "official" posting goes up!


----------



## bubbasattva

*new user inquiry*



stfu said:


> I took a chance on a *39L BB (Brooksease) 2B blazer* on ebay for near minimum bid, and it just is too tight, especially if I plan to ever wear a sweater with it. It really seems like it wears between an L and an R - it is not too long.
> 
> This is the photo and measurments from the auction. If anyone thinks it might be of interest, PM me and I will take my own photos and post measurements. *$20 shipped CONUS* about breaks me even. If you want it for less I'll probably concede. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> DARK NAVY BLUE​Single Breasted, Two Button, 100% new wool brooksease
> 20" SHOULDERS, 25.5"SLEEVES, 21.5 (x2) CHEST, AND 32" LONG
> 
> ​


I was looking online to find a senior blazer for my 6'1" 150 lb vegan son. What is condition of garment and how would I purchase?


----------



## playdohh22

Today I took the time to clean out my closet, since it was horrible weather out. While cleaning out my closet, I came across this Norman Hilton jacket that has been lying around in my closet for a while now, and was purchased off another forum member. I must say, it is truly a beautiful jacket, and I mean truly... I only wish it fit me. I purchased it anticipating that it would not fit, but I gave it a shot anyway.

#1 Norman Hilton 39R- Two button, center vent, darted. If you have any other questions, do not hesitate to ask. My asking price is $60. If you feel that, I am asking for too much, please make me a reasonable offer.


















































**Please add $7 for shipping. I have a few other jackets I will add tonight.**

EDIT: I apologize, for the terrible photos. Due to the terrible weather, I couldn't get any natural light. If you'd like, I can retake some pictures on a better day.


----------



## rebel222

*Brooks Brothers Coats*

Prices include shipping to CONUS. PM me if outside this area. These are going on eBay tomorrow evening, so if they are not sold by then PM me for a link to the auction. 
BB 100% Camel Hair Coat. Tagged 41R. No stains, tears or holes. $40 shipped CONUS. It appars that the sleeves have been shortened, but there is plenty of material to have them taken out. The "camel hair tag" photo shoes the color of the jacket best. . . . An off-white w/ black pattern.
Measurements:
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 23.5" + 2.25" to let out
Length from BOC: 31.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18.5"


BB Blue Patchwork Plaid Coat. Tagged Size 42R. There are no price tags on this coat, but it appears to be brand new. The front pockets are sewn shut, and the extra buttons are in the inside pocket. Buttons are brown and have a fake bone look. I am assuming the coat is cotton. $35 Shipped. *SOLD*
Measurements: 
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Sleeve Length: 25.5"
Length from BOC: 31.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 19"


----------



## markdc

*FS: Brooks Brothers Shirts (15, 15.5, 16), Ralph Lauren, LL Bean, J. Crew, Gap*

Price drops on the items in the following listing: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=809149#post809149

Please take these off my hands, or else they're going on eBay or just given away!

The items are listed in the same order as the original post, and the prices are now:

Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe (15.5-33) - *$20 shipped CONUS
* Brooks Brothers Blue Button-Down (15.5-33) - *$20 shipped CONUS
* Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD (16-33) - *$20 shipped CONUS
* LL Bean Pink Pima OCBD (M) - *$20 shipped CONUS*
Gap Lavender OCBD (15-15.5) - *$16 shipped CONUS
* J. Crew Blue Check (M) - *$16 shipped CONUS
* Ralph Lauren Baracuta/Harrington-style navy jacket (M) - *$40 shipped CONUS*


----------



## jfkemd

*3 ties for sale*

L to R
landsend cotton plaid tie, extra long; has very faint stain that is quite hard to see, this should come off with dry cleaning--$3
robert talbott royal irish regiment, extra long--$6
landsend, regular length--$6


----------



## jfkemd

talbott tie is sold



jfkemd said:


> L to R
> landsend cotton plaid tie, extra long; has very faint stain that is quite hard to see, this should come off with dry cleaning--$3
> robert talbott royal irish regiment, extra long--$6
> landsend, regular length--$6


----------



## playdohh22

I have a few more jackets. The following are both blue navy blazers.

#1 Ralph Lauren Children 18R(possibly a 36S?) - Center vent, darted, natural shoulders, two button closure, four button on sleeve, one interior pocket. My asking price is $25. If you have anymore questions do not hesitate to ask.









https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/FOR SALE/IMG_2958.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/FOR SALE/IMG_2959.jpg

#2 Ralph Lauren 36R - Center vent, darted, padded shoulders, two button closure, four button on sleeves, three interior pockets. My asking price is $12. If you have anymore questions do not hesitate to ask.









https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/FOR SALE/IMG_2963.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/FOR SALE/IMG_2964.jpg

**Please add $6 for shipping. Measurements to come! Also, please excuse the terrible quality of the photos. If you are interested, I can retake pictures on a better day.**


----------



## jfkemd

knit ties sold.



jfkemd said:


> knit ties now just 6$ for the entire set.
> 
> quote=jfkemd;807227]three wool knit ties.
> the top two ones are 80% wool 20% cotton both are labelled Boston Athletic Club
> the navy blue one on the bottom is 100% wool labelled Austin Reed
> all are about 2.25 inches at it's widest
> would like $12 for all three as a group
> shipping not included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belt is yours for $6
> 
> belt is from Leatherman Ltd.
> size 40
> would like $12 for this as well.


[/quote]


----------



## Cowtown

*BB Shell Tassels*

I have a pair of BB Cordovan Shell Burgundy Tassel Loafers. I purchased them off ebay and had them resoled. They are size *9D*, but run wider/bigger than a new pair.

I am asking $85 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## hcivic91

*Pink JPress OCBD*

I recently purchased a pink OCBD from Press. After washing it I decided it was too similar to my other pink OCBDs and unneeded. Hopefully my loss can be someones gain.

Never Worn Pink JPress OCBD - size 15.5, 33. $50 shippped contUS.


----------



## AlanC

Now *$18 delivered*.



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers Hudson brushed twill trousers
> Retail: $98
> Size: 38 x 28 (Although tagged 38 x 30, these appear to have been hemmed. The hem job is very good.)
> Plain front, on seam pockets, no cuffs. These are a heavier brushed twill that is perfect for fall and winter. They appear to be the 'cognac' color listed on the website, although they're lighter in color than these (although not really 'camel' or 'brown').
> Asking $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Aldens, Johnston and Murphys and Florsheim Shells*

Several pair of nice, gently used shoes, all in good to excellent condition. PM with any questions or interest.

1) Black Alden 971 Cap Toe Bluchers, size 10.5 A/C. These are in very good condition. The soles are original, with plenty of wear remaining. The heels appear to have had taps from day one as the heels themselves show minimal wear. No nicks or gouges. Asking $70 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img45/alcap1js2.jpg/1/

https://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alcap2bx5.jpg https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alcap3ib6.jpg

2) Alden 933 burgundy plain toe balmorals, size 9.5 D. these have newer half soles and heels with probably 85 to 90% of the wear left. Uppers are in very nice condition and are beginning to develop a very nice patina. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img216/aldpl1qs6.jpg/1/

https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpl2fd1.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpl3xm1.jpg

3) J&M U.S. made Aristocraft tassel loafers. I'm not sure what J&M calls it, but the color is very close to AEs chili. They are size 8 D. These are in near new condition with virtually no wear to the soles or heels. There are a couple of light scuffs on the leather (which is very nice calf), none that have penetrated the leather and with a couple more polishings should be undetectable. Asking $60 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img67/jmtas1ya1.jpg/1/

https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmtas2nt8.jpg https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmtas3am7.jpg https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmtas4ix9.jpg

4) Black Florsheim shell cordovan plain toe bluchers, size 10.5 A. These were recently resoled and heeled. The uppers are in nice shape, as you can see and should have years and years of wear remaining. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img217/flsh4xz8.jpg/1/

https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flsh2tq0.jpg https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flsh3ml2.jpg


----------



## PennGlock

If anyone would be interested, I have a Barbour Beaufort Classic jacket Size Small in Brown. New with tags attached- bought it for my girlfriend but it was too large. I'd let it go for $200 shipped.


----------



## jfkemd

*some ties*

L-R
Lochcarron tartan tie--Macdonald Clan--$6
Robert Talbott club/emblematic for the Village Trader 50/50% silk/wool--$10
Brooks Brothers repp--$10
The Natural Blade--$10
will gladly cut you a deal if you take the ties as a group.


----------



## jfkemd

*landsend ties still available*

$6 each or your best offer.



jfkemd said:


> L to R
> landsend cotton plaid tie, extra long; has very faint stain that is quite hard to see, this should come off with dry cleaning--$3
> robert talbott royal irish regiment, extra long--$6
> landsend, regular length--$6


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Swank shirt studs in box (no lid)
Made in USA
A great set to pair with your favorite cufflinks.
$20 delivered in NA, Paypal please


----------



## a4audi08

Allen Edmonds Shoextravaganza!

Some of these are unsold from previous posts. In the interests of page loading speed, I will post one front image of the shoes, and then links to images of the soles/sides etc. All of these shoes are in very good condition, with no holes/tears etc.

*AE Walden, size 8.5D, excellent condition. $45+shipping








https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6176-1.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6177.jpg

AE Ostendo, size 10.5B $35+shipping








https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6371.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6372.jpg

AE Biscayne, size 9D (beautiful rich color) $35+shipping








https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2073.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2075.jpg

AE Woodstock, size 10C $35+shipping








https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/AyenewCamera362.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/AyenewCamera364.jpg

AE Hillcrest, size 10E $20+shipping








https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2083.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2086.jpg

AE Grayson, size 14AA for the AA giants. $45+shipping








https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6166.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6165.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6163.jpg

NON AE

Florsheim Imperial, size 9A. These shoes are ROCK solid and in very beautiful condition considering their vintage. $20+shipping









Side view/sole
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/Picture014.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/Picture015.jpg
*


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Moccasins 7E w/ Fresh Restoration*

I came across a pair of Black Shell Cordovan Alden Tassel Moccasin's in size 7E. The uppers are in perfect condition. No scratches, nicks, or gouges. However, the soles are in bad shape. I would not feel comfortable selling them in their present condition. If I were to have these restored by Alden, would anyone be interested in them @ $225 shipped CONUS? I am open to offers, but I want to see if there is a market for these shoes before I send them off to be restored. They retail for $515 from Alden. Here is a stock pic in Burgandy:


----------



## bubbasattva

stfu said:


> I took a chance on a *39L BB (Brooksease) 2B blazer* on ebay for near minimum bid, and it just is too tight, especially if I plan to ever wear a sweater with it. It really seems like it wears between an L and an R - it is not too long.
> 
> This is the photo and measurments from the auction. If anyone thinks it might be of interest, PM me and I will take my own photos and post measurements. *$20 shipped CONUS* about breaks me even. If you want it for less I'll probably concede. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> DARK NAVY BLUE​Single Breasted, Two Button, 100% new wool brooksease
> 20" SHOULDERS, 25.5"SLEEVES, 21.5 (x2) CHEST, AND 32" LONG
> 
> ​


*$20 shipped CONUS* sounds good. I am new user and could use assisitance. Thanks.


----------



## rebel222

*Vintage Lloyd & Haig Shell Cordovan Oxfords Size 9E*

This was an interesting find yesterday. Shell Cordovan Lloyd & Haig Oxfords in size 9E. I had not experienced this brand before. These are some serious heavy duty shoes. You can tell by the thickness of the sole. These have 85% of the soles left. There is one small place where the leather is dried and crakcing. This is on the inside of the left heel. It is not visible from over 2ft away, and you pants would certianly cover it. There are no other rips or tears in the leather. Due to the very small cracking, I am letting these go for $90 shipped CONUS (they are very heavy). Shoe trees NOT included. PM me if outside this area, or if you want some more pics.


----------



## AlanC

^Great shoes!

*SOLD*
I've got a pair of burgundy Park Avenues, size 9.5C. They are in overall solid shape with some scuffing to the toe caps and some creasing. The soles have plenty of wear left. Asking $35 delivered, Paypal please (shoe trees not included):

https://img355.imageshack.us/img355/4705/p1013571ra5.jpg
https://img355.imageshack.us/img355/3857/p1013574cm3.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Any Naval Academy grads out there?*

Here's a beautiful Naval Academy belt with Bill the Goat, USNA's mascot. Size 36. Navy. In great condition. Brass buckle. Asking *$16 shipped*.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*ANY OF THE REMAINING TWEED JACKETS NOW 20% OFF*

In addition to those marked in the posts below, *#2 is now SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> This is the first of two or three posts, coming over the next day or two, with some tweed jackets I have gathered since last winter. These are all used, in good to excellent condition, and include a few Harris Tweeds and a couple of Brooks Brothers. Sadly, not all are sacks, but the ones that aren't either had such a beautiful tweed cloth, or some other redeeming quality, that I couldn't pass them up. There is also one "not trad at all" Oxxford jacket that I'm including because it is so rare to find them for resale. All measurements are very close, but cannot be guaranteed to be exact. Chest measurements are across the front, from pit to pit, buttoned and lying flat. I would suggest taking a jacket that fits you well, laying it flat on a table and making the same measurements that I am including to make comparisons. If you'd like an approximate size, a reasonable rule of thumb is to take the chest measurement provided, double it and and subtract 4 for a sack or 3 for darted to get close to the size of the jacket. So, a 20 chest measurement doubled is 40, less 4 for a sack is about a size 36. Of course your preferences may vary. If you'd like more measurements or other information, please feel free to PM me.
> 
> 1) This is a bespoke (only bespoke would have this lining with this tweed) three button sack from Guenters in Wichita. It has patch pockets, leather buttons and is center vented. Approximate measurements are: Chest 24", Sleeve 24 1/2" + 2", Shoulders 19 1/2", Length 31 1/2". Asking $45 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=374&i=0tw1ol9.jpg
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw2ln1.jpg https://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw3rb1.jpg
> 
> 2) This is a two button Harris Tweed by Redwood and Ross. Although it is darted, the tweed is absolutely beautiful. It is center vented, has patch pockets and leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 19 1/2", Sleeve 24 1/2" + 2", Shoulders 17", Length 29 1/2". Asking $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=258&i=0tw4dp4.jpg
> 
> https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw5yh1.jpg https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw6vg4.jpg https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw7ex5.jpg
> 
> 3) This is a gorgeous three button sack Harris Tweed from the Harvard Coop. It is center vented with leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 1/2", Sleeve 24 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30 1/4". Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=0tw8ph7.jpg
> 
> https://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw9hj7.jpg https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw10qj6.jpg https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw11fw0.jpg https://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw12vn6.jpg
> 
> That's all I have time for right now. I'll post more tonight. There are five more tweeds and the Oxxford remaining.





tonylumpkin said:


> In addition to the tweed jackets in this post...
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=806853&postcount=2982
> ...I've also got these.
> 
> 4) Dunn & Co. two button Harris Tweed. This is more of an English cut, with more shaping to the waist, but it has suede elbow patches and no shoulder padding. It is darted and has leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20", Sleeve 24 + 2 1/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 29". Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=261&i=0tw16kw8.jpg
> 
> https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw17gg6.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw18bf1.jpg https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw19ck7.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw20zx9.jpg
> 
> 5)Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with patch pockets, leather buttons and very lightly padded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: Chest 22", Sleeve 22 1/2" + 2 1/2", Shoulders 19", Length 28 1/2". Asking $45 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=529&i=0tw21lh5.jpg
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw22cs5.jpg https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw23bn6.jpg https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw24kf1.jpg
> 
> 6) Country Britches two button, darted with detachable throat latch and three patch pockets. This is the heaviest tweed I've ever seen and woven into an oversized herringbone pattern at that. This is a real "country" jacket.
> Approximate measurements are:Chest 21 3/4", Sleeve 27 3/4" + 1/2", Shoulders 18", Length 31 1/2". Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=84&i=0tw25qk3.jpg
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw26ag0.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw28hk1.jpg https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw27su9.jpg





tonylumpkin said:


> 7) This is a 3 button sack with patch pockets and a center vent. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 3/4", Sleeve 23 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30". Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=204&i=0tw29ho5.jpg
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw30bb0.jpg https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw31rr1.jpg
> 
> 8) Brooks Brothers "346" (theold, good kind) 3/2 sack, centered vented with patch pockets. Approximate measurements are: Chest 23", Sleeve 22 1/2" +3", Shoulders 18 1/2", Length 29 1/2". Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=186&i=0tw32nr5.jpg
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw33vq2.jpg https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw34vu7.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Florsheim Wingtips (sz. 8D), Ben Silver, Robert Talbott ties*

Florsheim wingtips in excellent condition, black, size 8D. Asking *$45 shipped*.

https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1197qm3.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1205pu1.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1206np1.jpg

Gorgeous Ben Silver tie, hand made, 100% silk, navy/gold/magenta rep. Width: 3 1/4". Asking *$22 shipped*.

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1216or6.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1217vs9.jpg

Robert Talbott tie, blue & navy. No tagging, but likely 100% silk. Woven and with a feel similar to a knit tie. Unique - I've never seen one like this. 2 3/4" - 3" wide. *SOLD*

https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1221rm7.jpg https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1223fq0.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1222px5.jpg


----------



## pvpatty

swb120 said:


> Robert Talbott tie, blue & navy. No tagging, but likely 100% silk. Woven and with a feel similar to a knit tie. Unique - I've never seen one like this. 2 3/4" - 3" wide. Asking *$13 shipped.*
> 
> https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1221rm7.jpg https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1223fq0.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1222px5.jpg


I think you'll find that's silk grenadine.


----------



## swb120

The above Ben Silver tie is *SOLD*.


----------



## AlanC

Now *$15*



AlanC said:


> Vintage *Swank shirt studs* in box (no lid)
> Made in USA
> A great set to pair with your favorite cufflinks.
> $20 delivered in NA, Paypal please
> 
> https://img359.imageshack.us/img359/6049/p1013548yd8.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

*PRICES DROPPED*



a4audi08 said:


> sacks by BB, Southwick - *PRICES DROPPED TO $50/each shipped.*
> 
> Brown, medium weight wool striped suit by Southwick (Woodhouse Lynch). Single vent 3/2 sack. Fits like a 39/40R: Recently dry cleaned. Problem is that I've gained about 15 pounds in the last year or so.
> 
> *Length from top of collar: 32''
> Sleeves: 25''
> Waist: 18''
> Shoulders: 17.5''
> Chest: 42''
> 
> Slacks: Flat front, uncuffed
> Waist: 33'' (+4'')
> Inseam: 29.5'' (+3'')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki colored 3/2 sack by BB. Jacket fits like 42R
> 
> Length from top of collar: 31.5''
> Sleeves: 25''
> Shoulders: 18''
> Chest: 44''
> 
> Slacks: Flat front, uncuffed.
> Waist: 38.5'' (+3.5'')
> Inseam: 31'' (+2.25'' extra)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB makers sack, 3/2 charcoal pinstripe. Fits as a 39/40 short
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> * Chest - 41''
> length (from top of collar) - 29.5''
> shoulders - 17.5''
> waist - 18.5''
> sleeves - 23'' (+3.5'' to let out)*
> 
> *
> pants are flat front, cuffed with 2'' cuffs
> 31.5'' waist (+4 inches to let out)
> 28.25'' inseam (about 1.25'' to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers wool gabardine pants (size 34-30.5), 2 BB non-iron BDC shirts (15-32/33, 17-33 Slim Fit)*

Up for sale is a lovely pair of Brooks Brothers khaki wool gabardine pleated pants with cuffs. Asking *$40 shipped*.
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 30 ½"
Outseam: 41"

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1226aq4.jpg

2 Brooks Brothers non-iron button-down collar shirts. Both have blue check patterns, all cotton, made in Malaysia.

1) 17-33, slim fit *SOLD*

https://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1229wc8.jpg https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1228fj2.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1230xh3.jpg

2) 15 - 32/33, traditional fit. Asking *$20 shipped *.

https://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1262tr4.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1259wi8.jpg


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*WILL TAKEN ANY REASONABLE OFFER ON ITEMS - NEED TO MOVE THIS STUFF*

1. Alden Black Calfskin loafers for Brooks Brothers. Size 9.5D Used but still in pretty good condition. $35 + S&H.


























TIES:









3. J Crew narrow - light blue & red repp - $12 + S&H
4. J Crew narrow - yellow & light blue repp $12 + S&H
5. Bert Pulitzer burgundy emblematic narrow Fox Hunt Hornsman $15 + S&H
6. Bert Pulitzer brown w/ white pin dot $10 + S&H










7. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ purple reddish - $12
8. Brooks Brothers green repp w/ yellow - SOLD










9. Navy/Red Repp Poly $8 
10. Buff/Navy repp Poly $8
11. Brooks Brothers cross basket weave - $15
12. Bert Pulitzer Campbell Tartan - $12










13. Brooks Bros Navy/Gold/Red horizontal stripes $15
14. Brooks Bros navy/gold/cream diamonds - $15
15. Brooks Bros red/white/blue basket weave - $15
16. Brooks Bros grey herringbone WOOL - $15










NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club navy chinos.
35 W 30 L

$30 + S&H.










BB Christmas - Navy w/ interlocking Christmas wreaths
BB Christmas - Ornaments
BB Slate Blue w/ Polar Bears & Apples
BB Navy w/ Fruit

All retails at $52.50+, all look great w/ business suits.

Yours for $15 each.

Please PM if interested,

EVT


----------



## DocHolliday

DocHolliday said:


> Who wants some funky saddles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have sizes 9, 10 and 10.5. I might be able to get a few more, if there's interest. They're $28 + $11 shipping via Priority Mail.
> 
> I also have some nice brushed cotton trou from Brooks. Nice, thick cloth -- plush, I'd say. Perfect for the fall. Flat-fronts. New, with tags. Same as the ones Alan has above, I think, but it looks like I had to pay more for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pre-hemmed, so I bought longer sizes. You can always have them shortened. I have sizes 34x34, 36x32 and 36x34. Hanger not included.
> 
> Price would be $27 + $6 shipping.


In a switch, the size 10 saddles are again available and the 10.5 saddles have sold. Brooks trou still available, to my surprise. If there's no interest, I'll return them in a couple weeks.


----------



## swb120

*Canali (40S) & Hickey Freeman (42R) sportcoats*

Up for sale are two lovely sport coats, perfect for the fall:
1) Canali 75% wool - 25% cashmere sport coat in brown, navy & light blue check. Tagged size 50C. Made in Italy. Asking *$75 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 42" (21" x 2)
Waist: 41" (20 ½" x 2)
Sleeve: 23 ½" 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 20"
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 29"

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1247wf6.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1241xk4.jpg https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1240mo5.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1239vr4.jpg https://img354.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1242hc4.jpg

2) Hickey-Freeman wool sport coat in brown with subtle burgundy/orange and tan plaid. Made in USA, all wool. The color is a rich, deep brown, and the plaid is subtle and understated

[Note re: color: the flash brought out the plaid more than its true color; the true color is best shown in the photo with the Hickey Freeman/Larrimors label, taken w/out a flash]. Asking *$55 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 46" (23" x 2)
Waist: 45" (22 ½" x 2)
Sleeve: 23 ½" 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 20"
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 31"

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1281au7.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1282ml4.jpg


----------



## cvac

*Added another tie*

First, I have a *brand new, unworn* light yellow foulard paisley / paisley pines printed tie. The dimensions are 3.5" x 57". The label is Johnathan Lake, which I'm guessing was a trad store or now defunct trad label. In any case, the RN number reveals that the tie is *manufactured by the same company that makes printed foulard ties for J.Press in the USA*, so the quality is exactly the same as the printed foulards at Press. The actually mini paisleys have a olive/light brown border with ovals of pink and light blue with little black centers. The only reason I am selling the tie is because it is too similar to another light yellow mini paisley foulard tie I have, and I haven't worn either of the ties yet (I don't wear ties very often). In any case, *I am asking $11 for this tie, which includes first class postage in the CONTINENTAL USA with delivery confirmation.* I can also do Priority mail with insurance, but that will cost extra. Sorry, I will not sell to anyone outside the continental USA.

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yellowfoulardnj6.jpg

Up for sale is a brand new with tags Navy Pin Head Dot tie from Benson and Clegg. The tie is made in* England *and is very nice. The dots are *woven *into the tie, not printed. If you look very closely at the tie, there is a faint grid pattern connecting the dots, but it is not noticeable from 2 or 3 feet away.

B&C ties are not sold in the U.S., but there is a persistent rumor that they make ties for Ben Silver. In any case, this is a great tie, and would be perfect for interviews, serious business meetings or those who prefer a minimalist, classic style.

The only reason I am selling the tie is because it is a little wider than I prefer. The tie is 3.75" x 56". Please note that I make no profit off this transaction. I am selling the tie for exactly what I paid (which includes my international shipping costs - ordering from the UK isn't cheap) plus a couple extra bucks for shipping.

*The price is $46, which includes first class postage in the CONTINENTAL USA with delivery confirmation.* I can also do Priority mail with insurance, but that will cost extra. Sorry, I will not sell to anyone outside the continental USA.

https://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pinheaddottiemn9.jpg

*Please note that I only accept instant paypal for payments from paypal users with confirmed addresses in the CONTINENTAL USA.* No echecks or any other type of payment, sorry.

https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pinheaddottieaa3.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduced*

now just $6



jfkemd said:


> has fishing lure motif
> size 34
> excellent condition
> would like $12 shipping fees not included.


----------



## jfkemd

*ties for sale*

L-R
the natural blade 3.25 inches price reduced to $6
landsend striped tie 3.5 inches $6
cablecar clothiers emblematic 3.25-3.5 inches $10
robert talbott emblematic wool/silk tie 3.25 inches $10
will accept only cash or money order
continental US only
will cut you a deal if you take all. thanks for looking.


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

*Now asking $40 shipped or best offer!*



swb120 said:


> Florsheim wingtips in excellent condition, black, size 8D. Asking *$40 shipped*.
> 
> https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1197qm3.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1205pu1.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1206np1.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Now a mere $15!



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers Hudson brushed twill trousers
> Retail: $98
> Size: 38 x 28 (Although tagged 38 x 30, these appear to have been hemmed. The hem job is very good.)
> Plain front, on seam pockets, no cuffs. These are a heavier brushed twill that is perfect for fall and winter. They appear to be the 'cognac' color listed on the website, although they're lighter in color than these (although not really 'camel' or 'brown').
> Asking $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img523.imageshack.us/img523/2788/p1013475pg4.jpg


----------



## cvac

*YELLOW MINI-PAISLEY TIE SOLD.

NAVY PIN HEAD DOT TIE STILL AVAILABLE.*

Up for sale is a brand new with tags Navy Pin Head Dot tie from Benson and Clegg. The tie is made in* England *and is very nice. The dots are *woven *into the tie, not printed. If you look very closely at the tie, there is a faint grid pattern connecting the dots, but it is not noticeable from 2 or 3 feet away.

B&C ties are not sold in the U.S., but there is a persistent rumor that they make ties for Ben Silver. In any case, this is a great tie, and would be perfect for interviews, serious business meetings or those who prefer a minimalist, classic style.

The only reason I am selling the tie is because it is a little wider than I prefer. The tie is 3.75" x 56". Please note that I make no profit off this transaction. I am selling the tie for exactly what I paid (which includes my international shipping costs - ordering from the UK isn't cheap) plus a couple extra bucks for shipping.

*The price is $46, which includes first class postage in the CONTINENTAL USA with delivery confirmation.* I can also do Priority mail with insurance, but that will cost extra. Sorry, I will not sell to anyone outside the continental USA.

https://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pinheaddottiemn9.jpg

*Please note that I only accept instant paypal for payments from paypal users with confirmed addresses in the CONTINENTAL USA.* No echecks or any other type of payment, sorry.

https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pinheaddottieaa3.jpg[/quote]


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICES REDUCED*

*ALDEN 971s NOW $60

J&M TASSELS NOW $50

FLORSHEIM SHELLS NOW $65

ALDEN 933s ARE SOLD
*


tonylumpkin said:


> Several pair of nice, gently used shoes, all in good to excellent condition. PM with any questions or interest.
> 
> 1) Black Alden 971 Cap Toe Bluchers, size 10.5 A/C. These are in very good condition. The soles are original, with plenty of wear remaining. The heels appear to have had taps from day one as the heels themselves show minimal wear. No nicks or gouges. Asking $70 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img45/alcap1js2.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alcap2bx5.jpg https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alcap3ib6.jpg
> 
> 2) Alden 933 burgundy plain toe balmorals, size 9.5 D. these have newer half soles and heels with probably 85 to 90% of the wear left. Uppers are in very nice condition and are beginning to develop a very nice patina. Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img216/aldpl1qs6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpl2fd1.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpl3xm1.jpg
> 
> 3) J&M U.S. made Aristocraft tassel loafers. I'm not sure what J&M calls it, but the color is very close to AEs chili. They are size 8 D. These are in near new condition with virtually no wear to the soles or heels. There are a couple of light scuffs on the leather (which is very nice calf), none that have penetrated the leather and with a couple more polishings should be undetectable. Asking $60 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img67/jmtas1ya1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmtas2nt8.jpg https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmtas3am7.jpg https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmtas4ix9.jpg
> 
> 4) Black Florsheim shell cordovan plain toe bluchers, size 10.5 A. These were recently resoled and heeled. The uppers are in nice shape, as you can see and should have years and years of wear remaining. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img217/flsh4xz8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flsh2tq0.jpg https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flsh3ml2.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Prices reduced!*

Prices reduced - see below.

Also, the HF is full canvassed and fully lined...a beautiful coat.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are two lovely sport coats, perfect for the fall:
> 1) Canali 75% wool - 25% cashmere sport coat in brown, navy & light blue check. Tagged size 50C. Made in Italy. Asking *$65 shipped*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 42" (21" x 2)
> Waist: 41" (20 ½" x 2)
> Sleeve: 23 ½"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 20"
> Length (fr. bottom of collar): 29"
> 
> https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1247wf6.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1241xk4.jpg https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1240mo5.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1239vr4.jpg https://img354.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1242hc4.jpg
> 
> 2) Hickey-Freeman wool sport coat in brown with subtle burgundy/orange and tan plaid. Made in USA, all wool. The color is a rich, deep brown, and the plaid is subtle and understated
> 
> [Note re: color: the flash brought out the plaid more than its true color; the true color is best shown in the photo with the Hickey Freeman/Larrimors label, taken w/out a flash]. Asking *$45 shipped*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 46" (23" x 2)
> Waist: 45" (22 ½" x 2)
> Sleeve: 23 ½"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 20"
> Length (fr. bottom of collar): 31"
> 
> https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1281au7.jpg https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1282ml4.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Re: Tartan tie quest*: Many thanks, Patrick06790!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Sack Peak Lapel Tuxedo and Fall Items*

A whole bunch of fall oriented things here starting off with...

Brooks Brothers sack, one button, single breasted, peak lapel dinner suit marked size 44R.
Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 19 1/2", length from bottom of collar 31 3/4". The pockets on the jacket are not flapped (pictured). The trousers are flat front and measure 18 1/2" across the waist and 28 1/2" inseam with 3" to let down. Asking $110 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img167/tuxkf8.jpg/1/

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux2bi8.jpg https://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux3mn3.jpg

Brooks Brothers 346 (good kind) sack navy blazer, size 42L. Approximate measurements: chest 22", sleeves 25", shoulders 18 1/2", length 32". Very nice condition and in a year round weight. Patch pockets and "346" buttons. The only, very minor, issue is that the label stitching is coming loose. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img78/blazer2ah5.jpg/1/

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer3nx8.jpg https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer4wg8.jpg

Orvis tweed shooting jacket, size is not marked. Approximate measurements: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 18 1/2", length 30 1/2". This is a beautiful tweed with all the shooting jacket features: suede shoulder patch, suede elbow patches, "belted" rear waist, collar latch and shoulder expansion at the back. There is a nick on the center button (pictured). Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img137/orvisek8.jpg/1/

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2hh6.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3bx7.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4un5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis5an5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis6he1.jpg

Red wool waistcoat. There is no maker or size indicated. Measurement across the widest part of the front (under the arms) is 20" and it measures about 25" fro top to the poit at the bottom. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img398/vestpe7.jpg/1/

Two cardigan sweaters.

The first is a charcoal Brooks Brothers 100% lambswool cardigan, made in England, size large. Measures about 24" across the chest. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img293/cardjd2.jpg/1/

https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=card2be5.jpg

Harvie and Hudson of Jermyn St. 100% wool red cardigan, made in Scotland. There is no size marked, but it measures 23" across the chest. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img376/harvjy5.jpg/1/

https://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=harv2cv2.jpg

Two heavy wool crew necks.

L.L. Bean 100% wool ski sweater, size large/tall. This is new without tags and is charcoal and off white. Made in Scotland. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img374/skicb5.jpg/1/

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ski2cz1.jpg

Krone wool fisherman sweater in navy and white, no marked size. The measurement across the chest is 24". Made in Norway. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img180/kronefk6.jpg/1/

https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=krone2nm6.jpg

Finally, a pair of flannel Brooks Brothers 346 (good kind) Blackwatch slacks.
They measure 18" across the waist and have a 30" inseam with 3" to let down. Excellent condition. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img356/blackkp8.jpg/1/

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=black2le2.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

16x32 BB Makers Must-Iron shirt
White collar, blue shirt, blue button cuffs.
$15 shipped


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB Cardigan SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> A whole bunch of fall oriented things here starting off with...
> 
> Brooks Brothers sack, one button, single breasted, peak lapel dinner suit marked size 44R.
> Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 19 1/2", length from bottom of collar 31 3/4". The pockets on the jacket are not flapped (pictured). The trousers are flat front and measure 18 1/2" across the waist and 28 1/2" inseam with 3" to let down. Asking $110 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img167/tuxkf8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux2bi8.jpg https://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux3mn3.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 (good kind) sack navy blazer, size 42L. Approximate measurements: chest 22", sleeves 25", shoulders 18 1/2", length 32". Very nice condition and in a year round weight. Patch pockets and "346" buttons. The only, very minor, issue is that the label stitching is coming loose. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img78/blazer2ah5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer3nx8.jpg https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer4wg8.jpg
> 
> Orvis tweed shooting jacket, size is not marked. Approximate measurements: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 18 1/2", length 30 1/2". This is a beautiful tweed with all the shooting jacket features: suede shoulder patch, suede elbow patches, "belted" rear waist, collar latch and shoulder expansion at the back. There is a nick on the center button (pictured). Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img137/orvisek8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2hh6.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3bx7.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4un5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis5an5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis6he1.jpg
> 
> Red wool waistcoat. There is no maker or size indicated. Measurement across the widest part of the front (under the arms) is 20" and it measures about 25" fro top to the poit at the bottom. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img398/vestpe7.jpg/1/
> 
> Two cardigan sweaters.
> 
> The first is a charcoal Brooks Brothers 100% lambswool cardigan, made in England, size large. Measures about 24" across the chest. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img293/cardjd2.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=card2be5.jpg
> 
> Harvie and Hudson of Jermyn St. 100% wool red cardigan, made in Scotland. There is no size marked, but it measures 23" across the chest. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img376/harvjy5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=harv2cv2.jpg
> 
> Two heavy wool crew necks.
> 
> L.L. Bean 100% wool ski sweater, size large/tall. This is new without tags and is charcoal and off white. Made in Scotland. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img374/skicb5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ski2cz1.jpg
> 
> Krone wool fisherman sweater in navy and white, no marked size. The measurement across the chest is 24". Made in Norway. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img180/kronefk6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=krone2nm6.jpg
> 
> Finally, a pair of flannel Brooks Brothers 346 (good kind) Blackwatch slacks.
> They measure 18" across the waist and have a 30" inseam with 3" to let down. Excellent condition. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img356/blackkp8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=black2le2.jpg


----------



## playdohh22

I am watching a lot of things on eBay. But I don't have an eBay account. I will pay a small commission fee, to someone that is willing to help me out with this. Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## cvac

An ebay account is free to set up and no fees are charged for buying things. Fees are only charged to sellers. All you need is a valid email address and a valid debit card/bank check card or credit card.



playdohh22 said:


> I am watching a lot of things on eBay. But I don't have an eBay account. I will pay a small commission fee, to someone that is willing to help me out with this. Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Brooks Brothers Houndstooth Sportcoat 39R*

This is a great mini-houndstooth sportcoat from BB.
Size 39R, 2 button darted, but a great jacket.
Colors are great for fall, - tan, blue, rust, etc.

Condition is great.

$30 + Shipping.

Please PM if interested.


----------



## swb120

*Price reductions*

The people have spoken! BB gabs now *$30*; BB non-iron 15-32/33 now *$17.*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a lovely pair of Brooks Brothers khaki wool gabardine pleated pants with cuffs. Asking *$40 shipped*.
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 30 ½"
> Outseam: 41"
> 
> https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1226aq4.jpg
> 
> 2 Brooks Brothers non-iron button-down collar shirts. Both have blue check patterns, all cotton, made in Malaysia.
> 
> 1) 17-33, slim fit *SOLD*
> 
> https://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1229wc8.jpg https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1228fj2.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1230xh3.jpg
> 
> 2) 15 - 32/33, traditional fit. Asking *$20 shipped *.
> 
> https://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1262tr4.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1259wi8.jpg


----------



## stfu

*Looking For a camel ...*

I am not selling one, but looking for one:

If while thrifting anyone chances across a standard tan OR light brown (solid color) camelhair Brooks Brothers jacket in size 41R (or 41L) I would be glad to pay a finders fee. PM me if you find one, please.

By the way, I am interested in the jacket, sack or not.


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Now asking *$35 shipped!*



swb120 said:


> Florsheim wingtips in excellent condition, black, size 8D. Asking *$45 shipped*.
> 
> https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1197qm3.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1205pu1.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1206np1.jpg


----------



## bubbasattva

Yes. I have a PayPal account and will pay your qoute. Have you posted pictures?


----------



## aquarius1937uk

I am very interested in buying your loafers.
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## aquarius1937uk

Danny said:


> Still got these, I'll bump the price down a couple bucks...if anyone is interested in any of these PM me and we can discuss.


I am very interested in buying your loafers. Please get in touch. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Makers gray herringbone 3/2 sack suit, 41R. Great fabric, probably 10 oz. or so. It's a bit snug on me, otherwise I'd be keeping it. Makers, you will recall, was the mid-range line of BB suits back in the old days, and was a very well-made suit indeed.

It's in great condition overall, with just a little fraying at the bottom of the cuffs. If you needed to shorten the trousers at all, even 1/4", it'd be turned under and wouldn't be visible at all.

Measurements:
Chest: 43.5"
Jacket waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Length: 31" from bottom of collar
Sleeves: 24.25"
Trouser waist: 37"
Trouser inseam: 31"

Asking $60 shipped in the US, Paypal preferred. PM me if you're interested.

More pictures here.

Edit: Just a note--the spot on the back of the jacket in one photo is a water spot from my iron when I steamed the jacket just before photographing. There is no stain on the jacket.


----------



## aquarius1937uk

Would love to buy those loafers. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Duck

aquarius1937uk said:


> Would love to buy those loafers. My e-mail is [email protected]


No kidding. You posted about it three times. Private Message the next time you want to buy something, but send them one message.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Beretta Field Jacket 42*

This is a beautiful Beretta field jacket in size 42. It is a Cotton/poly shell with light polyester filling and a microfibre lining. Recoil patches on the front, as well as the rear yoke and arm patches are suede. The front pockets are pouches with zipped pockets on the front. There is a lined game pouch built into the lower back and there are removable suspenders built into the coat for comfort when temperatures rise. There is also a detachable waterproof hood included. The jackets condition is excellent. Asking $85 plus actual shipping.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img150/beria9.jpg/1/

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ber2qv7.jpg https://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ber3nw3.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ber4fu2.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ber5wo3.jpg https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ber6aq2.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ber7qf7.jpg https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ber8bp4.jpg


----------



## stfu

Orgetorix said:


>


I don't think I can take advantage of this one, but somebody should. I love the gray tone that this pattern and colors give off. It is perfect: not too light and not too dark.


----------



## Pentheos

I have to ask: how trad is a game pouch?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Pentheos said:


> I have to ask: how trad is a game pouch?


Very, if you're a hunter. If not, you carry a bottle of wine back there while Muffy carries the picnic basket.​


----------



## swb120

The above BB non-iron shirt is SOLD. BB Gabardines still available - now $25!


----------



## jfkemd

*prices reduced*

all ties are now $6 each



jfkemd said:


> L-R
> the natural blade 3.25 inches price reduced to $6
> landsend striped tie 3.5 inches $6
> cablecar clothiers emblematic 3.25-3.5 inches $10
> robert talbott emblematic wool/silk tie 3.25 inches $10
> will accept only cash or money order
> continental US only
> will cut you a deal if you take all. thanks for looking.


----------



## TweedyDon

Somebody really should steal that Beretta jacket from tonylumpkin!


----------



## Prepstyle

stfu said:


> I don't think I can take advantage of this one, but somebody should. I love the gray tone that this pattern and colors give off. It is perfect: not too light and not too dark.


I agree, but it looks a tad too big for me.


----------



## Orgetorix

Prepstyle said:


> I agree, but it looks a tad too big for me.


FWIW, my personal experience has been that older BB sacks fit slightly snugger than BB's modern offerings. I normally take a 41-42R in modern BB, and this was snug enough on me to make me decide to flip it.

Also, the waist on the trousers has definitely been let out to the max. It was, as you can see from the tag, originally a 35 waist, and I imagine it could be taken in to at least a 34 without any problems--perhaps more.


----------



## EngProf

*IC: LE Burgundy wingtips 8D*

I'm a 7.5D, but LE only goes down to an 8D. After 10-12 wearings, I've decided that they're just too big. Calf, but not the Sargents that Land's End sometimes uses: these are made in China.

They're in fine shape and I'd be happy to take pictures if someone would want to pay $35 for them. Otherwise, I'll just donate them to my favorite thrift store.


----------



## AlanC

I recently picked up these great condition vintage *British Walker Grenadier* cap toe bluchers. They are in my normal rarely found narrow size of 9.5B (AA/B). However, after various attempts to wear them they're just too uncomfortably tight on me. I think they would work for someone who is a 9.5A or a 9B, etc. They are Goodyear Welted and have full leather soles and heels, also full leather lined (not with cotton duck). They are the equal of Alden or Allen Edmonds (retail $350+) construction wise.

Only *$40 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please.

https://img385.imageshack.us/img385/3540/p1013598pn5.jpg

https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2836/p1013600sf5.jpg

https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6349/p1013603jx3.jpg

Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Prepstyle

Orgetorix said:


> FWIW, my personal experience has been that older BB sacks fit slightly snugger than BB's modern offerings. I normally take a 41-42R in modern BB, and this was snug enough on me to make me decide to flip it.
> 
> Also, the waist on the trousers has definitely been let out to the max. It was, as you can see from the tag, originally a 35 waist, and I imagine it could be taken in to at least a 34 without any problems--perhaps more.


Well, I wear a 40 in the Madison model, but just purchased a 41 in the Fitzgerald. Do you know how this suit would compare to either of those. I'm on the fence on this . . .


----------



## tonylumpkin

For any of you that have an interest in this particular suit, but are a somewhat larger size, I can offer the very same suit in a 44R. PM me if you have an interest and I'll send measurements.

Orgetorix...I hope you'll forgive my piggybacking on your post.



Orgetorix said:


> BB Makers gray herringbone 3/2 sack suit, 41R. Great fabric, probably 10 oz. or so. It's a bit snug on me, otherwise I'd be keeping it. Makers, you will recall, was the mid-range line of BB suits back in the old days, and was a very well-made suit indeed.
> 
> It's in great condition overall, with just a little fraying at the bottom of the cuffs. If you needed to shorten the trousers at all, even 1/4", it'd be turned under and wouldn't be visible at all.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 43.5"
> Jacket waist: 40"
> Shoulders: 18.75"
> Length: 31" from bottom of collar
> Sleeves: 24.25"
> Trouser waist: 37"
> Trouser inseam: 31"
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in the US, Paypal preferred. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> More pictures here.
> 
> Edit: Just a note--the spot on the back of the jacket in one photo is a water spot from my iron when I steamed the jacket just before photographing. There is no stain on the jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix

Prepstyle said:


> Well, I wear a 40 in the Madison model, but just purchased a 41 in the Fitzgerald. Do you know how this suit would compare to either of those. I'm on the fence on this . . .


Prep, I'd say it probably fits about like the ones you mention. I can comfortably wear a 41 Madison, but this fits snugger than that through the shoulders and torso. Probably equivalent to a modern 40 Madison. I'd have to get it let out if I kept it, and even then it'd be dicey. Which is why I'm not keeping it.

Incidentally, I tried it on to get an opinion from a friend, and being from southeast Kentucky, he told me "That's tighter than Job's hatband on you!" :icon_smile_big:



tonylumpkin said:


> Orgetorix...I hope you'll forgive my piggybacking on your post.


No problem. I wish I was a 44R!


----------



## markdc

*Make me an offer I can't refuse!*

Now taking reasonable offers! Please PM if interested! Everything is still available except for the BB red university stripe.

Thanks!



markdc said:


> Please PM if interested in any of these items!
> 
> Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe (15.5-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Blue Button-Down (15.5-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Red University Stripe (15.5-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD (16-33) - *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Pink Pima OCBD (M) - *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Lavender OCBD (15-15.5) - *$20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew Blue Check (M) - *$20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small ink stain on bottom of left cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Baracuta/Harrington-style navy jacket (M) - *$50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Orgetorix

*Sold* pending payment.



Orgetorix said:


> BB Makers gray herringbone 3/2 sack suit, 41R. Great fabric, probably 10 oz. or so. It's a bit snug on me, otherwise I'd be keeping it. Makers, you will recall, was the mid-range line of BB suits back in the old days, and was a very well-made suit indeed.
> 
> It's in great condition overall, with just a little fraying at the bottom of the cuffs. If you needed to shorten the trousers at all, even 1/4", it'd be turned under and wouldn't be visible at all.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 43.5"
> Jacket waist: 40"
> Shoulders: 18.75"
> Length: 31" from bottom of collar
> Sleeves: 24.25"
> Trouser waist: 37"
> Trouser inseam: 31"
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in the US, Paypal preferred. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> More pictures here.
> 
> Edit: Just a note--the spot on the back of the jacket in one photo is a water spot from my iron when I steamed the jacket just before photographing. There is no stain on the jacket.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB sack suit/DSCF5228.jpg


----------



## pvpatty

This may have been mentioned in the past, but I would just like to put in a good word for DocHolliday. The shoes I bought off him were reasonably priced, just as he described them, and he was also good enough to respond to my requests for measurements. He even took the time to offer a couple of shipping options. 

A pleasure to deal with.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Get ready for fall with some (essentially) new sweaters/ vests!*

*LL Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest*
*Size S (though they fit like a M)*
*Navy*

Given to me last fall/winter and only been worn twice. Perfect condition. I found that these run a tad big, so the size Small does fit like a Medium. Retail on these is $50. *$20 shipped.*

*LL Bean Ragg Wool Sweater*
*Size M*
*Taupe (Med. Brown color)*

Beautiful sweater--again, a gift from last fall/winter. Worn once and in perfect condition. Retail is $40. *$20 shipped.*

*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*
*Size M*
*Hunter Green*

Another barely-worn sweater. Perfect condition. Great layering sweater. Retail is $60. *$20 shipped.*

*BB Lambswool Vest*
*Size S (again, fits like a M)*
*Buttery yellow/gold*

Another gift from last f/w. Color is fantastic (in fact, our own Brownshoe is wearing this same vest in several WAYW pics from last f/w). Retail on this was $69.50. *$20 shipped.*

As always, picture requests can be made via PM (I need an email address). If you wanted any combo of items, I can cut a pretty good deal for you.


----------



## TradTeacher

Burgundy Bean vest sold pending payment.


----------



## Patrick06790

*LE Loafers*

Some fallout from The Great Loafer Hunt:

#1 Light brown calf LE loafers, 91/2 medium, worn a dozen times, maybe. Outer sole 11 1/2 x 4 1/4; inner length approx. 11 and a smidgen. $25 shipped CONUS.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/selling/DSCF8682.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/selling/DSCF8683.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/selling/DSCF8684.jpg

#2 Dark brown suede LE loafers, 9 medium, worn once. Outer sole 11 1/4 x 4 1/8; inner length approx. 11 inches. $45 shipped CONUS.










https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/selling/DSCF8687.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/selling/DSCF8686.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/selling/DSCF8688.jpg

PayPal, check or money order. Please PM.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've replaced the dinner suit picture and sack blazer picture with ones taken in better light. *ALL REMAINING ITEMS REDUCED 20%*

The grey BB cardigan is *SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> A whole bunch of fall oriented things here starting off with...
> 
> Brooks Brothers sack, one button, single breasted, peak lapel dinner suit marked size 44R.
> Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 19 1/2", length from bottom of collar 31 3/4". The pockets on the jacket are not flapped (pictured). The trousers are flat front and measure 18 1/2" across the waist and 28 1/2" inseam with 3" to let down. Asking $110 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img78/bbtuxnewlk9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux2bi8.jpg https://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux3mn3.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 (good kind) sack navy blazer, size 42L. Approximate measurements: chest 22", sleeves 25", shoulders 18 1/2", length 32". Very nice condition and in a year round weight. Patch pockets and "346" buttons. The only, very minor, issue is that the label stitching is coming loose. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img387/bbsacknewlm3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer3nx8.jpg https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer4wg8.jpg
> 
> Orvis tweed shooting jacket, size is not marked. Approximate measurements: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 18 1/2", length 30 1/2". This is a beautiful tweed with all the shooting jacket features: suede shoulder patch, suede elbow patches, "belted" rear waist, collar latch and shoulder expansion at the back. There is a nick on the center button (pictured). Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img137/orvisek8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2hh6.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3bx7.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4un5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis5an5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis6he1.jpg
> 
> Red wool waistcoat. There is no maker or size indicated. Measurement across the widest part of the front (under the arms) is 20" and it measures about 25" fro top to the poit at the bottom. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img398/vestpe7.jpg/1/
> 
> Two cardigan sweaters.
> 
> The first is a charcoal Brooks Brothers 100% lambswool cardigan, made in England, size large. Measures about 24" across the chest. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img293/cardjd2.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=card2be5.jpg
> 
> Harvie and Hudson of Jermyn St. 100% wool red cardigan, made in Scotland. There is no size marked, but it measures 23" across the chest. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img376/harvjy5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=harv2cv2.jpg
> 
> Two heavy wool crew necks.
> 
> L.L. Bean 100% wool ski sweater, size large/tall. This is new without tags and is charcoal and off white. Made in Scotland. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img374/skicb5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ski2cz1.jpg
> 
> Krone wool fisherman sweater in navy and white, no marked size. The measurement across the chest is 24". Made in Norway. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img180/kronefk6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=krone2nm6.jpg
> 
> Finally, a pair of flannel Brooks Brothers 346 (good kind) Blackwatch slacks.
> They measure 18" across the waist and have a 30" inseam with 3" to let down. Excellent condition. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img356/blackkp8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=black2le2.jpg


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> This is a great mini-houndstooth sportcoat from BB.
> Size 39R, 2 button darted, but a great jacket.
> Colors are great for fall, - tan, blue, rust, etc.
> 
> Condition is great.
> 
> $30 + Shipping.
> 
> Please PM if interested.


Bump - please PM me if interested with your offer.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Non-Iron French Cuff Dress Shirt*

BB Non-Iron French Cuff Dress Shirt

Same exact shirt:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=600493&Parent_Id=207&default_color=Blue

Size 15 / 33. Basically brand new, worn once.

$15 + Shipping


----------



## efdll

*English shoes*

All English made, all 9 1/2 medium, all $50 each pair CONUS. Not handy with posting pics, but I will if I have to, although price may have to go up for the hassle -- reason not doing ebay, besides preferring selling to the cognoscenti.
Church's, black patent leather oxfords. Worn half dozen black-tie evenings or so.
Cheaney's Madison model. Very lightly worn. Black This model can double as black-tie footwear.
Cole Haan, light tan suede wing-tips with perforations, slightly pointed toe, like many dressier English shoes, as opposed to round. Dainite sole. Like new.

Also, $35 CONUS:
Chukka boots, black, 9 medium. To Boot, made in Italy, but sober style -- round toe, plain lace ups. Dainite-like sole. Light wear.
Farragamo desert boot style, brown, 9 1/2 D. Made in Italy, again no frills. Soft and comfortable. Ridged rubber sole.


----------



## Ole Hickory

*11.5 (US sized) Crockett & Jones Coniston dress boots (TAN) for RLP*

Great shoes, worn less than 8 times. Will give these up for $145 (Shipped).
I am not technologically swift enough to add pics- so they look like and are almost identical condition as these.


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers stuff - NWT 15-32 forward point dress shirt; Golden Fleece flannel pants (41x28)*

Up for sale are two Brooks Bros. items:
1) NWT 15-32 forward point white dress shirt. Small smudge on back of collar - will come out in wash/dry cleaning. Asking *$25 shipped*.

https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1404fq7.jpg https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1405rk3.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1406dr2.jpg

2) Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants. Beautiful. Reverse pleats, no cuffs. Asking *$40 shipped*.
Waist: 41 (20 3/4" x 2) w/1 1/2" to let out
Inseam: 28" w/2 1/2" to let out
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412co7.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> Now *$30 delivered*!
> 
> I recently picked up these great condition vintage *British Walker Grenadier* cap toe bluchers. They are in my normal rarely found narrow size of 9.5B (AA/B). However, after various attempts to wear them they're just too uncomfortably tight on me. I think they would work for someone who is a 9.5A or a 9B, etc. They are Goodyear Welted and have full leather soles and heels, also full leather lined (not with cotton duck). They are the equal of Alden or Allen Edmonds (retail $350+) construction wise.
> 
> Only $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.
> 
> https://img385.imageshack.us/img385/3540/p1013598pn5.jpg
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2836/p1013600sf5.jpg
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6349/p1013603jx3.jpg
> 
> Shoe trees not included.





AlanC said:


> Now a mere *$12*!
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson brushed twill trousers
> Retail: $98
> Size: 38 x 28 (Although tagged 38 x 30, these appear to have been hemmed. The hem job is very good.)
> Plain front, on seam pockets, no cuffs. These are a heavier brushed twill that is perfect for fall and winter. They appear to be the 'cognac' color listed on the website, although they're lighter in color than these (although not really 'camel' or 'brown').
> Asking $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img523.imageshack.us/img523/2788/p1013475pg4.jpg


----------



## Reddington

G.H. Bass & Co. pink university stripe OCBD
Large
Unworn and new with tags
$19.99 shipped (CONUS)


----------



## Reddington

*Robert Talbott Pocket Square NWT*

Robert Talbott silk pocket square, made in Italy and measures 16.5"x16.5". New with tags.

*SOLD (pending payment)*


----------



## Reddington

*Leather Man Ltd. Watchbands*

Set of 3 Leather Man Ltd. watchbands. Yellow/Navy, Red/Navy, & Green/Navy. All have silver buckles. Each one only worn once, so the condition is like new.

*SOLD *


----------



## Ole Hickory

Ole Hickory said:


> Great shoes, worn less than 8 times. Will give these up for $145 (Shipped).
> I am not technologically swift enough to add pics- so they look like and are almost identical condition as these.


I am going to sweeten the deal, at no additional charge, I am going to toss in a Oxxford (very recent make) wool/linen sportcoat (size 45L). 3/8 lined, 2b w/ center vent. Jacket is glen plaid (oversized) blk, olive, brown, and navy with an winter white background in good condition with the softest shoulders you ever saw. * (trad button stance)


----------



## Reddington

*Ties (Brooks Brothers & J. Crew), NWT*

Brooks Brothers 100% wool tie. New with tags. Brooks label is not 'marked' like many of these ties are, which may be found on eBay. Retails for $75, I'm asking $29.99 shipped (CONUS)

















J. Crew silk tie. New with tags and retails for $60. Asking $19.99 shipped (CONUS).

























J. Crew Churchill dot tie has *sold.*


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> Set of 3 Leather Man Ltd. watchbands. Yellow/Navy, Red/Navy, & Green/Navy. All have silver buckles. Each one only worn once, so the condition is like new.
> 
> These retail for $12 + postage. I'm asking $10.99 shipped (CONUS) each or *$29.99* (shipped CONUS) for all three.


I'll take 'em. Check your PM. Thanks.


----------



## M. Charles

Irish Poplin Ties (L to R):

1. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Navy with Red Stripe - $20
2. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Nautical Anchor - $25
3. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Lion (unworn with original tag from Ascot Shop, La Jolla, CA): $45
4. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Patterned - $20


































5. J. Press NWOT (never worn!) Striped Tie - $30


















6. Polo Tie Patterned Blue, made in Italy - $15
7. Polo Tie Striped Navy, Italy - $15
8. Polo Tie Patterened, Italy Yellow - $15
9. Vintage Chipp New Haven Sports Fan Tie - $20


















10. NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club Ski Sweater, Medium - Retails for $149, asking $55


















11. Cable Car Clothiers Churchill Bowtie - $25


















12. Madras Tie Foyle's South Carolina - $15
13. Robert Talbott Vintage Striped Tie - $15


























14. Polo Tie Navy Patterened - $15
15. Pendleton Wool Tartan Tie (Royal Stewart) - $20


















16. Paul Stuart Lot of 4 Skinny Ties - $30


















17. Brooks Brothers Striped Tie, navy/red/ never worn with tags, $25
18. Brooks Brothers Mint Gold/Burgundy, hardly worn, $20


----------



## Orgetorix

*Ties*










L to R:
*SOLD*#1 Sabre Shop silk #1 stripe in maroon and gray, 3.25" $10
*SOLD*#2 Silk Argyle & Sutherland stripe, no label. 3.75" A few slubs here and there in the silk. $12
#3 Irish poplin blue and green stripes on a cream ground, no label (Atkinsons?). 3.5" $10

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5260.jpg

*SOLD*#4 Wool tartan plaid, no label. 3" $8
*SOLD*#5 Four-sided tartan plaid, no label. 2.75" Both ends are the same width, so it can be tied with any of the four tartans showing. $6

All prices include shipping in the CONUS. Paypal preferred; PM me if interested.


----------



## Orgetorix

*BB Gray Stripe DB Suit, 44L*

Brooks Brothers gray pinstripe 6x2 double-breasted suit, 44 long. Peak lapels, of course. Single center vent (can easily be closed if you prefer), three buttons on each sleeve. Fully lined. Trousers are pleated and cuffed. Fabric is a fairly lightweight plain-weave worsted wool.

It's in good condition with no problems that I can see, save that it needs a good pressing.

$45 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal preferred; PM me if you're interested.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 20.75"
Chest: 48"
Coat waist: 44"
Length from bottom of collar: 33"
Sleeve length: 26.5" +2" to let out

Trouser waist: 38"
Inseam: 34", nothing to let down.

Edit: forgot the pictures.


----------



## rebel222

*Brooks Brother (Alden) Shell Cordovan LHS Loafers 9.5 B/C*

I picked these up hoping they would fit me, but they are a little too long. This is a pair of Brooks Brothers (I believe made by Alden. Correct me if I am wrong PLEASE) LHS Shell Cordovan Loafers. They are size 9.5 B. I wear a 9D and the width works for me, so I think they would also fit a 9.5C. They are in great shape. The uppers are in perfect condition. They have a replacement half soles. The replacement job is next to perfect. They should still be eligible for restoration from BB or Alden. Shoe trees NOT included. Price is shipped CONUS. Please email if outside CONUS for shipping or if you have any questions. Asking $150 Shipped. *SOLD*


----------



## M. Charles

Ties #5, 7, 17, and 18 are sold pending payment.

Ties #8, 13, 14, and 16 are now also sold.

The BB sweater is 100% wool.



M. Charles said:


> Irish Poplin Ties (L to R):
> 
> 1. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Navy with Red Stripe - $20
> 2. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Nautical Anchor - $25
> 3. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Lion (unworn with original tag from Ascot Shop, La Jolla, CA): $45
> 4. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Patterned - $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. J. Press NWOT (never worn!) Striped Tie - $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Polo Tie Patterned Blue, made in Italy - $15
> 7. Polo Tie Striped Navy, Italy - $15
> 8. Polo Tie Patterened, Italy Yellow - $15
> 9. Vintage Chipp New Haven Sports Fan Tie - $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club Ski Sweater, Medium - Retails for $149, asking $55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Cable Car Clothiers Churchill Bowtie - $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Madras Tie Foyle's South Carolina - $15
> 13. Robert Talbott Vintage Striped Tie - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Polo Tie Navy Patterened - $15
> 15. Pendleton Wool Tartan Tie (Royal Stewart) - $20


----------



## M. Charles

Berle Blackwatch tartan flat front wool pants (new, unhemmed)
Measurements:
Waist 35"
Inseam 37" unhemmed

Asking $49 shipped in CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img89/img2215rc1ql0.jpg/1/


----------



## M. Charles

Payment fell through, so I've listed this on ebay with starting bid of $99.



M. Charles said:


> *Vintage Burberry for J. Press Balmacaan Raincoat-Canvassed, Made in England*
> 
> *COAT IS NOW GONE.*
> 
> The measurements are:
> Chest - 48"
> Shoulders - 20"
> Sleeves - 34 1/2" (from center of neck)
> Length - 41"
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=98&i=9843tag1jw5.jpg
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=363&i=9843front1sf7.jpg
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=295&i=9843side21ay8.jpg
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=295&i=9843chest1rk9.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> *Get ready for fall with some (essentially) new sweaters/ vests!*
> 
> *LL Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest*
> *Size S (though they fit like a M)*
> *Navy*
> 
> Given to me last fall/winter and only been worn twice. Perfect condition. I found that these run a tad big, so the size Small does fit like a Medium. Retail on these is $50. *$20 shipped.*
> 
> *LL Bean Ragg Wool Sweater*
> *Size M*
> *Taupe (Med. Brown color)*
> 
> Beautiful sweater--again, a gift from last fall/winter. Worn once and in perfect condition. Retail is $40. *$20 shipped.*
> 
> *LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*
> *Size M*
> *Hunter Green*
> 
> Another barely-worn sweater. Perfect condition. Great layering sweater. Retail is $60. *$20 shipped.*
> 
> *BB Lambswool Vest*
> *Size S (again, fits like a M)*
> *Buttery yellow/gold*
> 
> Another gift from last f/w. Color is fantastic (in fact, our own Brownshoe is wearing this same vest in several WAYW pics from last f/w). Retail on this was $69.50. *$20 shipped.*
> 
> As always, picture requests can be made via PM (I need an email address). If you wanted any combo of items, I can cut a pretty good deal for you.


Each of the above items is now *$15 shipped.*

PM for pics.


----------



## TweedyDon

M. Charles said:


> Payment fell through, so I've listed this on ebay with starting bid of $99.


I can't believe that payment fell through--that was an absolute *steal*!


----------



## M. Charles

TweedyDon said:


> I can't believe that payment fell through--that was an absolute *steal*!


Sadly, although mostly on the Styleforum side, payment frequently falls through. You get a guy who says he wants something and then he changes his mind or you never hear from him again.


----------



## M. Charles

This is still available. I posted it in the summer when fewer people had their minds on sweaters.



M. Charles said:


> *NWT, New Old Stock Shetland Sweater
> *
> This sweater came from the McGeorge/Drumhor/Hawick knitwear factory in Scotland. It went out of business a few years ago. This is new old stock. It is identical to several McGeorges I have, from the 60s to the 80s. Saddle shoulder construction. Knitted in Scotland. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 42 ins. chest, back of neck to bottom of rib 28 ins. with 20" inch sleeves - under arm pit to end of the cuff
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=246&i=4e071qn8.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*PRICES REDUCED*

Irish Poplin Ties (L to R):

1. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Navy with Red Stripe - $20 *Now Sold*
2. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Nautical Anchor - $25 *Now Sold*
3. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Lion (unworn with original tag from Ascot Shop, La Jolla, CA): $45 *Now $35*
4. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Patterned - $20 sold


































6. Polo Tie Patterned Blue, made in Italy - $15
7. Polo Tie Striped Navy, Italy - $15
8. Polo Tie Patterened, Italy Yellow - $15
9. Vintage Chipp New Haven Sports Fan Tie - $20 *Now $15*


















10. NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club Ski Sweater, Medium - Retails for $149, asking $55 *Now $45*


















11. Cable Car Clothiers Churchill Bowtie - $25 *Now $20*


















12. Madras Tie Foyle's South Carolina - $15
13. Robert Talbott Vintage Striped Tie - $15


























14. Polo Tie Navy Patterened - $15
15. Pendleton Wool Tartan Tie (Royal Stewart) - $20 *Now $15*


----------



## jfkemd

*shirt and blazer*

BB traditional fit shirt with french cuffs--hardly used $10

















Dunhill DB Blue Blazer
100% wool
great condition
buttons up in the middle
double vents
ticket pocket
custom buttons--missing one on one of the sleeves
specs: shoulders: 18.5
armpit to armpit: 22
sleeve: 25
length: 30
overall measures to be 39-40R
$25


----------



## egerland

*DB Black orphan suit coat needed 44R*

Anyone want to part with one? :icon_smile_big: Last item I need for the stroller I am assembling. PM me.


----------



## Georgia

These shell cordovan tassel loafers available again - price reduced to $75 shipped CONUS (trades considered as well...)

Please PM if interested.



Georgia said:


> Couple things for sale:
> 
> Excellent pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial Genuine Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. Size 9.5 D. The shell cordovan is in excellent shape - no scratches to mention, and no gouges/etc. The soles and heels are in excellent shape - 8.5 out of 10.
> *Asking $75 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2831kr1.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2836bb8.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2838vi4.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers charcoal gray 3/2 sack suit (43L); BB gray w/light blue pinstripes (41R)*

Up for sale are 2 great Brooks Brothers suits.

1) this is truly a trad staple: a charcoal gray BB Brooksease 3/2 sack suit. Flat front, cuffed pants. US size 43L (but check measurements). 100% wool. Suit is in great condition. One issue: loose stiching at armhole liner (see pic) - easy fix. Fully lined. Asking $65 shipped.

Measurements:
Suit jacket - 
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Sleeve: 25" (1" to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
Length: 32 3/4"

Suit pants:
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41 1/2"
1 1/2" cuffs

Photos:

https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1459rl4.jpg https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1465as3.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1461un8.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1462ai2.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1466tu0.jpg https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1467tz3.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1468gd2.jpg

armhole liner:
https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1463zw3.jpg

2) not quite trad, but a great looking suit: a gray BB Brooksblend 2-button suit, with subtle light blue pinstripes. Flat front, cuffed pants. US size 41R (again, check measurements). 60% wool, 40% poly. Suit is in great condition. Asking $55 shipped.

I know what you're thinking: how can I compromise my trad principles with Brooksblend? Well, I never thought it was Brooksblend until I saw the tag; looks and feels like any other all wool BB suit. And the blue pinstripes are striking. If BB made one like this today, I would buy it in a second.

Measurements:
Suit jacket - 
Chest: 43"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 23 1/2" (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 18 1/2""
Length: 30 1/2"

Suit pants:
Waist: 34", with 2" to let out
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 39"
1 3/4" cuffs, with 1/2" to let out (4 1/2 if lose cuffs)

Photos:

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1454gu4.jpg https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1455ub9.jpg https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1456lb6.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1457fu6.jpg


----------



## RyanPatrick

*Vintage Andover Shop Tweed*

**After a few questions from other forum members I've retaken the measurements:
 Tweed jacket from the Andover Shop, dated Nov. 9, 1989.
Measurements: 
Sleeves = 24.5"
the waist of the jacket at the narrowest point = 38.5
the length of the jacket from top to bottom including the collar = 33.5"
and the proper point to point shoulder (seam to seam) = 18.5 x 2 = 37"
Chest = 42" (measure under arm-to-under arm 21")
There is no size tag in the jacket, but I would guess it is a 40R or 41R from the measurements.
2 Button, undarted, single vent
Asking $35, Shipped CONUS.


----------



## playdohh22

35" shoulders? How did you measure it?


----------



## RyanPatrick

*Ties for sale*

Clearing out my tie collection, some of these I didn't even know I owned until I began packing up my things for the move. I apologize for the less than stellar photos. This is partly due to the inexpensive camera and partly due to the amatuer photo skills of the poster.

First up are five skinny ties (between 2 1/4" - 2 1/2"):
1. BB 346: Black w/ Blue/Burgundy/Gold stripe $8 SOLD
2. Man's World, Bergenfield, NJ: Black w/Gold/Red/Gold stripe $6 SOLD
3. R.H Sterns Co. Boston: Dark Red w/Gold/Black/Gold (raw silk) $6 SOLD
4. Stern's: Navy w/ Red/Gold/Red stripe $6 SOLD
5. T.A. Chapman Co. Green w/ Black/Red/Gold (Marines?) $6 SOLD










6. J Crew: Lavender w/ red dots surrounded by gold ring $12
7. The Man Store, Lord & Taylor: Navy w/Green/White $12
8. BB Purple and Gold Repp. $16 (I have never worn this tie, but on the 
backside of the tie above the label there is a white circle with the 
letters TOS, see the picture below. My sister formally worked for BB's 
parent Company RBA and I have received a lot of BB ties from their 
sample sales as a result, all of the ties I have received from her have 
this mark).
9. Vineyard Vines Custom Collection: MasterCard Etchells World 
Championships 2003 (Never worn) $20


----------



## M. Charles

Prices Now Reduced Further



M. Charles said:


> *PRICES REDUCED*
> 
> Irish Poplin Ties (L to R):
> 
> 3. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Lion (unworn with original tag from Ascot Shop, La Jolla, CA): $45 *Now $35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Polo Tie Patterned Blue, made in Italy - $15 *Now $12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club Ski Sweater, Medium - Retails for $149, asking $55 *Now $45* *Now $35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Cable Car Clothiers Churchill Bowtie - $25 *Now $20* *Now $15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Madras Tie Foyle's South Carolina - $15 *Now $12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Pendleton Wool Tartan Tie (Royal Stewart) - $20 *Now $15* *Now $12*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Bostonian Crown Windsor Black Penny Loafers 11 D*

This is a pair of top of the line Bostonian Crown Windsor full-strap penny loafers, size 11 D. Crown Windsor compares well with J&M Crown Aristocrafts and Florsheim Imperials. Unlike most penny loafers, these are not moccasin construction, they are welted and the soles can be replaced. The existing soles have lots of wear left, as do the heels. They have normal creasing and the leather is very nice. Asking $35 plus actual shipping.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img515/bospenzj1.jpg/1/

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen2oz3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen3ui4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## RyanPatrick

*H. Freeman & Son Jacket*

Stix Baer Fuller/H. Freeman & Son jacket/sports coat. 3/2 sack, Half lined, feels like a silk/wool blend though I can't find a tag identifying the material. Tag says 40S, measurements as follows.

Chest=42
Waist=40
Shoulder =18
Length=30
Sleeve=23

There is a spot on the jacket that is difficult to see, I only spotted it when taking the photos. It is on the left side of the coat near the third button. It should come out with a trip to the dry cleaners.

$30 shipped CONUS


----------



## Reddington

*Bass OCBD is still available.*

G.H. Bass & Co. pink university stripe OCBD
Large
Unworn and new with tags
$19.99 shipped (CONUS)


----------



## Reddington

*Brooks and J. Crew ties still available.*

Brooks Brothers 100% wool tie. New with tags. Brooks label is not 'marked' like many of these ties are, which may be found on eBay. Retails for $75, I'm asking $29.99 shipped (CONUS)

















J. Crew silk tie. New with tags. Asking $19.99 shipped (CONUS).


----------



## The Deacon

*Nettleton, ET Wright, Black Trench 48,Weejuns,Tweed 38-40*

Hi, I'm offering these items for sale for a few days prior to possibly listing them on ebay. I sell there as 747pooh. I have benefitted greatly from AAAC and SF membership both in terms of amazingly entertaining posts, invaluable information and opportunities to purchase beloved shell cordovan. Please PM me if interested in what I have to offer. I accept paypal and US Postal Money orders and of course your good checks. I will ship within the continental US and within two days of cleared payment with delivery confirmation and insurance. 
Vintage Nettleton Wingtips in size 9EEE. Gently worn and firm soles with almost no heel wear. $65 shipped.























































Bass Weejuns 11D $50 shipped























































New without tags Towne by London Fog Black trench 48R fits a 48L as well. $40 shipped.





































New ET Wright Black leather Pebble grain lace ups 11 3A $50 shipped





































Vintage Dexter Black Leather Plain toe bluchers 9D with leather double soles and rubber heels $25 shipped




































New without tags, Evan Picone for Lord & Taylor Green tweed sport coat in size 38 or 40. Jacket length is 30 ¾ inches from bottom of collar, Chest: 43inches, Waist: 40 inches, Sleeve from shoulder seam: 24 ¾ inches $30 shipped


----------



## swb120

Above Brooks Brothers Brooksblend suit (w/blue pinstripes) is sold. Gray 3/2 sack is still available!


----------



## Georgia

Cleaning out the closet...more for sale:

1. *Two unique Polo by Ralph Lauren shirts:*

a. Contrast Collar OCBD. Size 16 x 34/35. Perfect condition. *$25 shipped CONUS*
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2847jv5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2846bd7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
b. Violet/White Pinstripe Pop-over. Size Large. Perfect condition. *$25 shipped CONUS*
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2849as8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2850hg2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
***$45 for the pair shipped CONUS***

2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Tweed Jacket.* Perfect condition - no flaws whatsoever. Doesn't look like it was ever worn. 
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
Measurements:
Pits: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"

Details:
https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2853nq3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2855kj7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

3. *Hickey Freeman 'The Canterbury Collection' Jacket.* Perfect condition. VERY soft wool - feels like a cashmere blend, but it isn't noted. 
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
Measurements:
Pits: 23"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"

Details:
https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2860vb9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2861hu7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2863vw2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

4. *Brooks Brothers Jacket.* Perfect condition. Labeled a 42L.
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
Measurements:
Pits: 22.5"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 33"

Details:
https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2857vj1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2858sp2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

5. *Allen Edmonds Lauderdale Oxfords.* Only worn twice - Perfect shape. Size 9D. 
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2865dy7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2866kk1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2869xy2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2871qe3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

6. *Allen Edmonds Linden oxfords. * Size 8.5 D. Excellent shape. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2800vx9.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2801dc0.jpghttps://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2802bm6.jpg

7. *Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater Vest.* Brand new with tags - size XL. 100% Shetland wool.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2548er4.jpg

I'm happy to cut a deal if you'd like more than one item.

Please PM if interested.


----------



## red96

*Vintage 100% Cashmere Overcoat*

Hi gents,

I picked up this overcoat at a vintage shop in the hopes that it would fit me. I've realized that it will require far too much surgery to fit me, so I thought I would see if I could find it a second home here. There is no size tag attached, but it seems to be about a 42. The color is came, it has a union Made in the USA tag on the inside, and the label indicates it is 100% cashmere. I took some measurements as follows:

Sleeve length (from shoulder seam to cuff): 26"
Chest (from under the armpit): 23"
Overall length: 42"

There's no moth damage or tears in the lining. Let me know if you need more measurements or images. Asking $100 Shipped CONUS.

https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp0220uq1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp0224ay4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp0225id1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp0222zp9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TweedyDon

With that chest measurement it might be a 38?


----------



## red96

TweedyDon said:


> With that chest measurement it might be a 38?


Sorry, I think I mismeasured it. I laid it flat and it's about 23" under the armpits. I'll correct the original post. FWIW, I wear a 40 jacket and it's really loose on me (but probably wearable) in the chest and shoulders. I double checked the other measurements and they appear correct.


----------



## a4audi08

please help me get rid of this stuff. links instead of images. if you think price is too high make an offer. i am a MOTIVATED seller 

Hickey Freeman, orange/white striped button down size Medium- NEW WITH TAGS, originally $145 *  $30*
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...Picture024.jpg

Brooks Bros, all are size 18.5 X 36/37, excellent/like new condition, *  $18/ea or both for $30*
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2002.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6134.jpg

Orvis button down, size XXL Made in India 100%, measurements are 18.5 X 36/37
*  $10*
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6127.jpg

Brooks Bros, yellow/white casual button down
*  $12*
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6151.jpg

(2) Brooks Bros, moderate spread collar, Non iron, 16.5X34, traditional fit 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6227.jpg
*  $15/ea or both for $25*

*Pants*

Corbin 100% wool patterned 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...clothes004.jpg
*  $18*

Argyle Pattern 100% cotton by Nautica, Size is 33X30, uncuffed with 1.5'' extra fabric in waist and for length

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6222.jpg
*  $12*

Brooks Bros khakis (w/tag)
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...wCamera367.jpg
*  $25*

Brooks Bros 100% charcoal wool, Made in italy, BEAUTIFUL condition. These are pleated, with 1.25'' cuffs.
*  $20*
Waist - 34'' (with 3'' extra to let out)
Inseam - 30'' 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6122.jpg

Brooks Bros reds shorts, size 34 - excellent/like new condition
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6105.jpg
*   $15*

*Cashmere Sweaters*
*  ALL cashmere sweaters $18*

Green Allen Solly, Size Large. Hunter Green. 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6187.jpg

Heather Grey by Today's Man
Chest: 23'' across front
Sleeves: 34/35
Opening at bottom/waist: 21''
Overall length: 29'' 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6131.jpg

Bluish by Daniel Bishop, Size Large
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6188.jpg

Maroon mock turtle neck style, Lana cashmere fabric, made in Italy. Size is a 48 by Gran Sasso
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2089.jpg

Black with diamond patterns in front, Size XL, New with tags
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2093.jpg

*100% wool sweaters*
*  ALL Wool sweaters $15 except for Ben Silver, which is $20*

Ben Silver in red, size large 
Chest: 23''
Bottom: 16''
Sleeves: 22'' (sleeves are worn cuffed). When uncuffed total length is 24''
Length: 25''
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6219.jpg

J. Crew Shetland. A bit thicker than the other sweaters. Also sized L, but quite honestly fits more like a Medium. $18 shipped
Chest: 22''
Bottom: 19.5''
Sleeves: 21.5''
Length: 27''

Pringle shetland, made in scotland in red
Chest: 23.5'' across
Bottom: 16''
Sleeves (FROM CENTER OF COLLAR, NOT SHOULDER SEAM): 35''
Length: 27''
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6217.jpg

LL Bean V-neck, Size Large, 100% Wool, Made in Ireland. 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6186.jpg

LL Bean, size Large. 100% Wool, Made in the USA 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6185.jpg

*Jackets/blazers*
*  All jackets are $20/each*

Harris Tweed in blk/white, size 40R 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2094.jpg

Polo (University Line), 2B size 46R 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6053.jpg

Lands End, 2B size 44R 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6050.jpg

Corbin, 2B size 42/43L 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2021.jpg

*Suits*
*  All suits $45*

Southwick, 3/2 sack in brown w/ pinstripe in medium weight 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6145.jpg

Length from top of collar: 32''
Sleeves: 25''
Waist: 18''
Shoulders: 17.5''
Chest: 42''

Slacks: Flat front, uncuffed
Waist: 33'' (+4'')
Inseam: 29.5'' (+3'')

Brooks Bros Makers 3/2 sack in gray with white pinstripes

BB makers sack, 3/2 charcoal pinstripe. Fits as a 39/40 short
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6028.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...0/IMG_1078.jpg
Measurements:

Chest - 41''
length (from top of collar) - 29.5''
shoulders - 17.5''
waist - 18.5''
sleeves - 23'' (+3.5'' to let out)

pants are flat front, cuffed with 2'' cuffs
31.5'' waist (+4 inches to let out)
28.25'' inseam (about 1.25'' to let out)

*Shoes*
*  ALL shoes $25 shipped, except for grayson which are $30*
AE hillcrest, 10E
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2068.jpg

AE brandywood, 9D
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2064.jpg

AE Ostendo, 10.5B 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6369.jpg

AE biscayne, 9D
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2067.jpg

AE woodstock, 10C
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...wCamera361.jpg

AE Grayson, 14AA
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6163.jpg

Florsheim Imperial, 9A 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...Picture013.jpg


----------



## Farmer

*Burnt Orange Barbour Lightweight Beaufort*

Gentlemen:

I have a burnt orange Lightweight Beaufort, size Large, worn about 5x last fall that has gotten too big for me.

$150 shipped or best offer - here's a stock picture of the coat from STP - real pictures upon request.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Clearing out my tie collection, some of these I didn't even know I owned until I began packing up my things for the move. I apologize for the less than stellar photos. This is partly due to the inexpensive camera and partly due to the amatuer photo skills of the poster.

First up are five skinny ties (between 2 1/4" - 2 1/2"):
1. BB 346: Black w/ Blue/Burgundy/Gold stripe $8 SOLD
2. Man's World, Bergenfield, NJ: Black w/Gold/Red/Gold stripe $6 SOLD
3. R.H Sterns Co. Boston: Dark Red w/Gold/Black/Gold (raw silk) $6 SOLD
4. Stern's: Navy w/ Red/Gold/Red stripe $6 SOLD
5. T.A. Chapman Co. Green w/ Black/Red/Gold (Marines?) $6 SOLD










6. J Crew: Lavender w/ red dots surrounded by gold ring $12
7. The Man Store, Lord & Taylor: Navy w/Green/White $12
8. BB Purple and Gold Repp. $16 SOLD
9. Vineyard Vines Custom Collection: MasterCard Etchells World 
Championships 2003 (Never worn) $20


----------



## RyanPatrick

PRICE REDUCED, NOW $30.



RyanPatrick said:


> **After a few questions from other forum members I've retaken the measurements:
> Tweed jacket from the Andover Shop, dated Nov. 9, 1989.
> Measurements:
> Sleeves = 24.5"
> the waist of the jacket at the narrowest point = 38.5
> the length of the jacket from top to bottom including the collar = 33.5"
> and the proper point to point shoulder (seam to seam) = 18.5 x 2 = 37"
> Chest = 42" (measure under arm-to-under arm 21")
> There is no size tag in the jacket, but I would guess it is a 40R or 41R from the measurements.
> 2 Button, undarted, single vent
> Asking $35, Shipped CONUS.


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices...please PM if interested.



Georgia said:


> Cleaning out the closet...more for sale:
> 
> 1. *Two unique Polo by Ralph Lauren shirts:*
> 
> a. Contrast Collar OCBD. Size 16 x 34/35. Perfect condition. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2847jv5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2846bd7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> b. Violet/White Pinstripe Pop-over. Size Large. Perfect condition. *$20 shipped CONUS*
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2849as8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2850hg2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> ***$35 for the pair shipped CONUS***
> 
> 2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Tweed Jacket.* Perfect condition - no flaws whatsoever. Doesn't look like it was ever worn.
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> Measurements:
> Pits: 22"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"
> 
> Details:
> https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2853nq3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2855kj7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> 3. *Hickey Freeman 'The Canterbury Collection' Jacket.* Perfect condition. VERY soft wool - feels like a cashmere blend, but it isn't noted.
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> Measurements:
> Pits: 23"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
> 
> Details:
> https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2860vb9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2861hu7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2863vw2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> 4. *Brooks Brothers Jacket.* Perfect condition. Labeled a 42L.
> *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
> Measurements:
> Pits: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 33"
> 
> Details:
> https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2857vj1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2858sp2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> 5. *Allen Edmonds Lauderdale Oxfords.* Only worn twice - Perfect shape. Size 9D.
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2865dy7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2866kk1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2869xy2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2871qe3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> 6. *Allen Edmonds Linden oxfords. * Size 8.5 D. Excellent shape. *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2800vx9.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2801dc0.jpghttps://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2802bm6.jpg
> 
> 7. *Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater Vest.* Brand new with tags - size XL. 100% Shetland wool.
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2548er4.jpg
> 
> I'm happy to cut a deal if you'd like more than one item.
> 
> Please PM if interested.


----------



## Bob_Brooks

*Polo Embroidered Cords*

Polo Embroidered Game Bird Cords
Very high quality thick corduroy. Brand New with Tags, Never Worn! 
34 x 32
$65 Shipped

Photos are stock but I can provide pics of actual pants if need be.
Thanks

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d37835up9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d53235nw0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## swb120

Price reduced on the BB 3/2 sack to *$55 shipped.*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are 2 great Brooks Brothers suits.
> 
> 1) this is truly a trad staple: a charcoal gray BB Brooksease 3/2 sack suit. Flat front, cuffed pants. US size 43L (but check measurements). 100% wool. Suit is in great condition. One issue: loose stiching at armhole liner (see pic) - easy fix. Fully lined. Asking $55 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Suit jacket -
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 43"
> Sleeve: 25" (1" to let out)
> Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32 3/4"
> 
> Suit pants:
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 30"
> Outseam: 41 1/2"
> 1 1/2" cuffs
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1459rl4.jpg https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1465as3.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1461un8.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1462ai2.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1466tu0.jpg https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1467tz3.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1468gd2.jpg
> 
> armhole liner:
> https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1463zw3.jpg
> 
> 2) not quite trad, but a great looking suit: a gray BB Brooksblend 2-button suit, with subtle light blue pinstripes. Flat front, cuffed pants. US size 41R (again, check measurements). 60% wool, 40% poly. Suit is in great condition. *SOLD*.


----------



## Reddington

*Pocket Squares (NWT)*

I have four new silk pocket squares (all NWT) for sale individually or as a set.

1. Robert Talbott, made in England. NWT. Retails for $45, asking *$24.99* shipped (CONUS)










2. Robert Talbott, made in England. NWT. Retails for $45, asking *$19.99* shipped (CONUS)









3. Robert Talbott, made in Italy. NWT. Retails for $45, asking *$19.99* shipped (CONUS)









4. Façonnable, made in Italy. NWT. Retails for $30, asking *$14.99* *SOLD.* 









All three* silk pocket squares for *$58.50 *(shipped CONUS).

*(Façonnable - top right is sold).









I will ship internationally. Please contact me for shipping rates. I do accept PayPal.


----------



## tantive4

Two pairs of AEs for sale.

1. AE Marlow, *SOLD*










2. AE Bradley, *SOLD*










*SHOE TREES NOT INCLUDED!!!! :icon_smile:


----------



## cvac

I thought I would comment on a recent purchase from M.Charles. Apparently his definition of "fine" or "excellent" condition is a little different from most people. Both of the ties I purchased arrived with stains and one was misshapen at the blade. I contacted him privately to ask for a refund upon receipt of the returned ties and he refused. I would exercise caution when buying from this seller. I buy lots of things online and even sell things occasionally with no hassles or problems so it pains me to post this.

Also, I would like to mention that I have dealt with Naval Gent and DavidW as a seller and had good experiences with them. I have also dealt with tonylumpkin as a buyer and had a good experience.



M. Charles said:


> Ties #5, 7, 17, and 18 are sold pending payment.
> 
> Ties #8, 13, 14, and 16 are now also sold.
> 
> The BB sweater is 100% wool.
> 
> 
> 
> M. Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Poplin Ties (L to R):
> 
> 1. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Navy with Red Stripe - $20
> 2. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Nautical Anchor - $25
> 3. Atkinson's Irish Poplin Lion (unworn with original tag from Ascot Shop, La Jolla, CA): $45
> 4. Lord & Taylor Men's Shop Irish Poplin Patterned - $20
> 
> 5. J. Press NWOT (never worn!) Striped Tie - $30
> 
> 6. Polo Tie Patterned Blue, made in Italy - $15
> 7. Polo Tie Striped Navy, Italy - $15
> 8. Polo Tie Patterened, Italy Yellow - $15
> 9. Vintage Chipp New Haven Sports Fan Tie - $20
> 
> 10. NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club Ski Sweater, Medium - Retails for $149, asking $55
> 
> 11. Cable Car Clothiers Churchill Bowtie - $25
> 
> 12. Madras Tie Foyle's South Carolina - $15
> 13. Robert Talbott Vintage Striped Tie - $15
> 
> 14. Polo Tie Navy Patterened - $15
> 15. Pendleton Wool Tartan Tie (Royal Stewart) - $20
Click to expand...


----------



## M. Charles

First of all, this is not the place to air whatever disagreements you might have with me. Second, the ties sent to you were *exactly* as described. Third, you've come up with a new charge since the last time we messaged. Fourth, I have sold hundreds of items on ebay and fora and have only had one item returned (a mis-measurement on my part which I refunded immediately).

I suggest we move this discussion to the proper channels and such as befits the nature of this forum and exchange thread.



cvac said:


> I thought I would comment on a recent purchase from M.Charles. Apparently his definition of "fine" or "excellent" condition is a little different from most people. Both of the ties I purchased arrived with stains and one was misshapen at the blade. I contacted him privately to ask for a refund upon receipt of the returned ties and he refused. I would exercise caution when buying from this seller. I buy lots of things online and even sell things occasionally with no hassles or problems so it pains me to post this.
> 
> Also, I would like to mention that I have dealt with Naval Gent and DavidW as a seller and had good experiences with them. I have also dealt with tonylumpkin as a buyer and had a good experience.
> 
> 
> 
> M. Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ties #5, 7, 17, and 18 are sold pending payment.
> 
> Ties #8, 13, 14, and 16 are now also sold.
> 
> The BB sweater is 100% wool.
Click to expand...


----------



## RyanPatrick

*BB 3/2 Sack 41R*

BB 3/2 sack, single vent, patch pockets. size 41R.
Measures 43.5 at the chest, 18.5 at the shoulders.
$45 shipped CONUS

https://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq149/ryanpatrick_photo/HPIM0475.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

*SOLD*.



Orgetorix said:


> Brooks Brothers gray pinstripe 6x2 double-breasted suit, 44 long. Peak lapels, of course. Single center vent (can easily be closed if you prefer), three buttons on each sleeve. Fully lined. Trousers are pleated and cuffed. Fabric is a fairly lightweight plain-weave worsted wool.
> 
> It's in good condition with no problems that I can see, save that it needs a good pressing.
> 
> $45 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal preferred; PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20.75"
> Chest: 48"
> Coat waist: 44"
> Length from bottom of collar: 33"
> Sleeve length: 26.5" +2" to let out
> 
> Trouser waist: 38"
> Inseam: 34", nothing to let down.
> 
> Edit: forgot the pictures.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5268.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5270.jpg https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5274.jpg


----------



## tantive4

Here are a few items for sale

1. Southwick 3/2 sack Blazer 1/4 lined, light weight, in good condition, $30 shipped CONUS.
42 R
Chest 46"
Waist 44"
Length 32 1/2"
Shoulder 18 3/4"
Sleeve 25 3/4"

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0525.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0526.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0527.jpg

2. Southwick for H. Stockton, 2 button Black and White Herringbone sport coat with patch pockets, in good condition, $30 shipped CONUS.
42R
Chest 46"
Waist 42"
Length 31"
Shoulder 20"
Sleeve 24"

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0530.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0531.jpg

3. Jantzen Grey Cardigan Size L, $20 shipped CONUS.

Sleeve without being cuffed 25"
Chest 42"
It probably fits more like a M/L than a true Large.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0532.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0534.jpg

4. BB red and white university stripe "Original Polo Shirt", 16 1/2 x35, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0536.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0537.jpg

5. BB blue and white mini stripe, 16 1/2 x 34, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0539.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0541.jpg

6. Orvis tattersall sportshirt, cotton/poly blend, Size XL, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0543.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0546.jpg

7. BB "346" tie, NWT, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0566.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Harris Tweed 43R in brown herringbone*

Up for sale is a very nice Harris tweed, size 43R (there is no size tag - please check measurements), in brown herringbone. Heavy, thick tweed...very substantial. Re: sizing - a buddy of mine who is a 44R tried it on, and it was snug, but came close to fitting him, so I've listed it as a 43R. Could also be a roomy 42R. Asking *$30 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44 1/2 - 45"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 25 1/2"
Length: 31 1/2"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19 1/4"

There are some small rents/tears in the interior lining (jacket is partially lined), none of which affect its wear or appearance in any way.

Photos:

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1552zy7.jpg https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1553hn3.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1556oh3.jpg


----------



## wnh

Cleaning out the closet.

1. Brooks Brothers camel corduroy sport coat, *sold pending payment.* Fully lined, 3/2 sack, lower patch & flap pockets. Made in USA, fall of 1997. Tagged size is 40R. Measurements are:
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.75"
Sleeves - 24.5"
Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"

2. Hickey Freeman check sport coat (w/ rust, navy, hunter green), *$50 shipped*. Fully lined, 2B darted, 87% lambswool/13% cashmere blend. Absolutely beautiful jacket. "Boardroom" model. Tagged size is 39R. Measurements are:
Chest - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 24" (with 1" + to be let out if needed)
Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"

https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010023la6.jpg https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024wx7.jpg

3. Lands' End black/white herringbone lightweight tweed, *sold pending payment*.* Fully lined, 2B sack, made in USA. Tagged size 40R. Measurements are:
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.5"
Sleeves - 25"
Length (from top of collar down back) - 32"

*This was a generous gift from TradTeacher, who included it at no cost along with a BB shetland I purchased from him. Unfortunately it just doesn't fit me right. The $10 I am asking is only to cover shipping costs -- I stand to make no profit off of this jacket.

4. Pringle of Scotland cotton knit long-sleeved polo sweater, size XL, *$30 shipped*. Made in Northern Mariana Islands (USA). Measurements can be provided upon request.

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010010cf2.jpg

Three pairs of pants. The two from Lands' End are new without tags. I purchased them last winter, took off the tags, and have done nothing with them, so it's time to go. The Old Navy pants I just want to get rid of. I'm asking *$25 shipped* for each of the LE pants, or take them both for *$40 shipped*. I'll throw in the Old Navy ones for free if I can fit them in the same box.

5. Lands' End yellow poly/cotton blend (I can't say for sure at the moment, but I think they're 60/40 poly/cotton). Turn 'em into shorts if you'd like. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$25 shipped*.

https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fz8.jpg

6. Lands' End red 100% cotton pants. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$25 shipped*.

https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010035qn0.jpg

7. Old Navy blue/white cotton pincord. 34x32. *$10 shipped*.

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034uo6.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

Not precisely trad, but I've got a nice Southwick 2B darted suit over in the Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=86883


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $35* Shipping included in the CONUS



tonylumpkin said:


> This is a pair of top of the line Bostonian Crown Windsor full-strap penny loafers, size 11 D. Crown Windsor compares well with J&M Crown Aristocrafts and Florsheim Imperials. Unlike most penny loafers, these are not moccasin construction, they are welted and the soles can be replaced. The existing soles have lots of wear left, as do the heels. They have normal creasing and the leather is very nice. Asking $35 plus actual shipping.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img515/bospenzj1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen2oz3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen3ui4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## a4audi08

lots of beautiful coats on this page.


----------



## swb120

*Pendleton black watch plaid sport coat*

Price reduced!



swb120 said:


> *Pendleton black watch plaid sport coat.* No size tag. Made in USA. In perfect condition. Leather buttons. *$25 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Note: the color is darker than they appear in the photos. The Pendleton jacket is a rich, dark black watch. If you need add't photos or info, please PM me.
> 
> Chest: 40
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5
> Length: 31.5


----------



## TweedyDon

Gosh, if that black watch jacket was a 44L...! 

Someone *really* needs to steal that from swb120--it's crazy that it's still available!


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced...$25 shipped. I hope someone can use these!*



swb120 said:


> 1) a new without box pair of Bass Weejuns. Perfect condition, never been worn, they are size 8A. Asking *$40 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6958yp3.jpg https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6960ok5.jpg https://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6959qc4.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Price reduced to *$30 shipped*. Again, I hope someone can use them!



swb120 said:


> AE Richmond wingtips, black, 8.5 C, excellent condition. Slight white mark on front of shoe. Not a scuff in the leather, however - just a surface mark...easily covered when polished. *$40 shipped.*
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7051nw0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7053op3.jpg https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7054yc0.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> please help me get rid of this stuff. links instead of images. if you think price is too high make an offer. i am a MOTIVATED seller
> 
> Hickey Freeman, orange/white striped button down size Medium- NEW WITH TAGS, originally $145 *  $30*
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...Picture024.jpg
> 
> Orvis button down, size XXL Made in India 100%, measurements are 18.5 X 36/37
> *  $10*
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6127.jpg
> 
> Brooks Bros, yellow/white casual button down
> *   $12*
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6151.jpg
> 
> *Pants*
> 
> Corbin 100% wool patterned
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...clothes004.jpg
> *  $18*
> 
> Argyle Pattern 100% cotton by Nautica, Size is 33X30, uncuffed with 1.5'' extra fabric in waist and for length
> 
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6222.jpg
> *  $12*
> 
> Brooks Bros khakis (w/tag) size 42x32, flat front
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...wCamera367.jpg
> *  $25*
> 
> Brooks Bros reds shorts, size 34 - excellent/like new condition
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6105.jpg
> *  $15*
> 
> *Cashmere Sweaters*
> *  ALL cashmere sweaters $18*
> 
> Green Allen Solly, Size Large. Hunter Green.
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6187.jpg
> 
> Maroon mock turtle neck style, Lana cashmere fabric, made in Italy. Size is a 48 by Gran Sasso
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2089.jpg
> 
> Black with diamond patterns in front, Size XL, New with tags
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2093.jpg
> 
> *100% wool sweaters*
> *  ALL Wool sweaters $15 except for Ben Silver, which is $20*
> 
> J. Crew Shetland. A bit thicker than the other sweaters. Also sized L, but quite honestly fits more like a Medium. $18 shipped
> Chest: 22''
> Bottom: 19.5''
> Sleeves: 21.5''
> Length: 27''
> 
> Pringle shetland, made in scotland in red
> Chest: 23.5'' across
> Bottom: 16''
> Sleeves (FROM CENTER OF COLLAR, NOT SHOULDER SEAM): 35''
> Length: 27''
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6217.jpg
> 
> LL Bean V-neck, Size Large, 100% Wool, Made in Ireland.
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6186.jpg
> 
> *Jackets/blazers*
> *  All jackets are $20/each*
> 
> Harris Tweed in blk/white, size 40R
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2094.jpg
> 
> Polo (University Line), 2B size 46R
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6053.jpg
> 
> Lands End, 2B size 44R
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6050.jpg
> 
> Corbin, 2B size 42/43L
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2021.jpg
> 
> *Suits*
> *  All suits $45*
> 
> *Shoes*
> *  ALL shoes $25 shipped, except for grayson which are $30*
> AE hillcrest, 10E
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2068.jpg
> 
> AE biscayne, 9D
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes2067.jpg
> 
> AE woodstock, 10C
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...wCamera361.jpg
> 
> AE Grayson, 14AA
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...lothes6163.jpg
> 
> Florsheim Imperial, 9A
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...Picture013.jpg


Updated with stuff that has sold, PLUS addition of these beautiful belts -

BB (42) (w/tag) - $25 (normally $60)
oars (44) - $15
golf (44) - $15


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced!*

Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants. Beautiful. Reverse pleats, no cuffs. Asking *$30 shipped*. [sorry about the wrinkles & poor photos]
Waist: 41 (20 3/4" x 2) w/1 1/2" to let out
Inseam: 28" w/2 1/2" to let out
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

Anyone ever run into good camelhair jackets? I'm in the market but I don't have a lot to put towards one. I'm a 48r - just curious how the stock in thrifts north of the south look.


----------



## Orgetorix

clemsontiger said:


> Anyone ever run into good camelhair jackets? I'm in the market but I don't have a lot to put towards one. I'm a 48r - just curious how the stock in thrifts north of the south look.


I've been on the lookout for one for myself. I've seen a lot of them, but unfortunately most aren't in great condition. The nap tends to wear away from high-stress areas (cuffs, elbows), and moths LOVE camelhair. I'd say at least one out of every three I find has moth problems.


----------



## vwguy

clemsontiger said:


> Anyone ever run into good camelhair jackets? I'm in the market but I don't have a lot to put towards one. I'm a 48r - just curious how the stock in thrifts north of the south look.


I'll keep my eyes open, most everything I see in the in 42-44 range though.

Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I live in an area with fairly slim pickings thriftwise, and run into camelhair sportcoats quite frequently.

I don't know if it's the material, or the way the shaggy camel-colored fabric shows off damage, but they're always a bit moth-eaten. I don't think I've ever come across one that didn't have visible moth damage evident after a couple seconds of looking.
It's not just in the more-run down thrift shops, I'm pretty thorough in checking out what I buy, and rarely find moth damage in the other stuff in the stores.

I wonder if moths have a preference for certain fibers. A few years ago I left some sweaters with a messy friend over the summer, when I picked my box up in the fall
my cheaper merino sweaters were destroyed, but my thicker lambswool knits and cashmere sweater were absolutely perfect.

Having never really closely looked at one in person, do other tan wools, like polo coats have the same problem?

edit: looks like orgetorix beat me to it.


----------



## Orgetorix

*SOLD* pending payment.



Orgetorix said:


> Not precisely trad, but I've got a nice Southwick 2B darted suit over in the Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=86883
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Southwick gray pinstripe/DSCF5296.jpg


----------



## Pentheos

Well, since we can apparently now ask for things on here (thanks CTiger), I think I should state my demands. I've been watching this thread religiously now for four months, and I've netted one (!) thing: a pair of pants from audi08t5whatever.

I'd love to hear what people have in a 48 long, suits or coats, and a 12 eee foot. Please keep your eyes open for me! I have disposable income for clothes, but prefer to redirect most of my money for books; it is moreover easier for me to justify gently used clothing purchases to my wife than new stuff. She is frugal - much to our overall financial well-being.

Thanks!


----------



## stfu

Pentheos said:


> Well, since we can apparently now ask for things on here (thanks CTiger), I think I should state my demands. I've been watching this thread religiously now for four months, and I've netted one (!) thing: a pair of pants from audi08t5whatever.
> 
> I'd love to hear what people have in a 48 long, suits or coats, and a 12 eee foot. Please keep your eyes open for me! I have disposable income for clothes, but prefer to redirect most of my money for books; it is moreover easier for me to justify gently used clothing purchases to my wife than new stuff. She is frugal - much to our overall financial well-being.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, I made this same request as CT (a camel hair sport jacket) weeks ago but it has not born fruit yet. Since this is the exchange, I will be on the lookouts for your suits or jackets in 48L.


----------



## vwguy

Pentheos said:


> Well, since we can apparently now ask for things on here (thanks CTiger), I think I should state my demands.


Did you happen to read the very first post in this thread? That's what this is all about.

Brian


----------



## tonylumpkin

I have to agree with the other posters on the overall shabby condition of thrift store camel hair. I see a large number of them and have gotten to the point of refusing to look at them as they are almost always in bad shape. They are either moth bitten, or threadbare at the cuffs. I will keep in mind that there are people out there looking for them and continue to inspect any I come across.


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced to $45 shipped.*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are 2 great Brooks Brothers suits.
> 
> 1) this is truly a trad staple: a charcoal gray BB Brooksease 3/2 sack suit. Flat front, cuffed pants. US size 43L (but check measurements). 100% wool. Suit is in great condition. One issue: loose stiching at armhole liner (see pic) - easy fix. Fully lined. Asking $65 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Suit jacket -
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 43"
> Sleeve: 25" (1" to let out)
> Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32 3/4"
> 
> Suit pants:
> Waist: 36" (with 1 1/2-2" to let out)
> Inseam: 30"
> Outseam: 41 1/2"
> 1 1/2" cuffs
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1459rl4.jpg https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1465as3.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1461un8.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1462ai2.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1466tu0.jpg https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1467tz3.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1468gd2.jpg
> 
> armhole liner:
> https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1463zw3.jpg


----------



## TommyDawg

a4audi08 said:


> Updated with stuff that has sold, PLUS addition of these beautiful belts -


Hi. lots of good stuff here, but maybe I am just not reading things right. What is the size on the corbin pants? Also, on the pants that say argyle size 33, the photo shows plaid. Is it the correct photo and pants? On the J Crew shetland, what is the color? 
Thanks much. 
Tom


----------



## wnh

Shameless bump.



wnh said:


> Cleaning out the closet.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers camel corduroy sport coat, *sold pending payment.* Fully lined, 3/2 sack, lower patch & flap pockets. Made in USA, fall of 1997. Tagged size is 40R. Measurements are:
> Chest - 22"
> Shoulders - 19.75"
> Sleeves - 24.5"
> Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"
> 
> 2. Hickey Freeman check sport coat (w/ rust, navy, hunter green), *$50 shipped*. Fully lined, 2B darted, 87% lambswool/13% cashmere blend. Absolutely beautiful jacket. "Boardroom" model. Tagged size is 39R. Measurements are:
> Chest - 21.5"
> Shoulders - 18.5"
> Sleeves - 24" (with 1" + to be let out if needed)
> Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010023la6.jpg https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024wx7.jpg
> 
> 3. Lands' End black/white herringbone lightweight tweed, *sold pending payment*.* Fully lined, 2B sack, made in USA. Tagged size 40R. Measurements are:
> Chest - 22"
> Shoulders - 19.5"
> Sleeves - 25"
> Length (from top of collar down back) - 32"
> 
> *This was a generous gift from TradTeacher, who included it at no cost along with a BB shetland I purchased from him. Unfortunately it just doesn't fit me right. The $10 I am asking is only to cover shipping costs -- I stand to make no profit off of this jacket.
> 
> 4. Pringle of Scotland cotton knit long-sleeved polo sweater, size XL, *$30 shipped*. Made in Northern Mariana Islands (USA). Measurements can be provided upon request.
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010010cf2.jpg
> 
> Three pairs of pants. The two from Lands' End are new without tags. I purchased them last winter, took off the tags, and have done nothing with them, so it's time to go. The Old Navy pants I just want to get rid of. I'm asking *$25 shipped* for each of the LE pants, or take them both for *$40 shipped*. I'll throw in the Old Navy ones for free if I can fit them in the same box.
> 
> 5. Lands' End yellow poly/cotton blend (I can't say for sure at the moment, but I think they're 60/40 poly/cotton). Turn 'em into shorts if you'd like. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$25 shipped*.
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fz8.jpg
> 
> 6. Lands' End red 100% cotton pants. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$25 shipped*.
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010035qn0.jpg
> 
> 7. Old Navy blue/white cotton pincord. 34x32. *$10 shipped*.
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034uo6.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Topcoats: Paul Stuart, Brooks Brothers and Alpacuna*

Three very nice condition pre-owned topcoats. Please feel free to PM any questions or requests for more pictures.
1) Paul Stuart grey herringbone wool. Approximate measurements are: chest 22" pit to pit, sleeves 23 1/2" + 2" under, shoulders 18 1/2" seam to seam, and length 43" from the top of the collar. Made in Canada, appears to be Bemberg lined, three hidden button front with inside closure buttons for the vent and the bottom of the front. Pinch test indicates it is canvassed. I'd like $150 shipped in the CONUS. No apparent issues. SOLD pending payment
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img146/ocps1bz5.jpg/1/
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img146/ocps2rx3.jpg/1/
https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ocps3pl7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
2) Brooks Brothers Cashmere Blend grey three button, size 38R. Measurements are approximately: chest 22" pit to pit, sleeves 24 3/4" + 2" under, shoulders 19 1/2" seam to seam, length 47" The cashmere blend is my guess. It appears soft enought to me to be !00% cashmere, but lacking a tag with the fabric content, I don't want to commit to that. There is one issue. The lining at the sleeve head has seperated. There is no tearing, the stitching has simply come loose and will need to be reattached. A simple fix by any tailor. Any lighter appearing places in the pictures are the result of faulty photography, the coat is a deep even charcoal. I'd like $85 shipped in the CONUS.
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img142/ocbb1ug9.jpg/1/
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img137/ocbb2wy8.jpg/1/
https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ocbb3iq1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
3) This is a 100% cashmere coat by Alpacuna. There is no size marking but the measurements suggest a 44, perhaps S. Chest is 25" pit to pit, the shoulders are 20 1/4" seam to seam, the sleeves are 24 3/4 with 2" under and the length is 42 1/2" from the top of the collar. The only issue of note is the stitching coming out on the label. Many nice details including pick stitching and hand sewn button holes. I'd like $100 shipped CONUS for this one.
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img204/ocal1vw5.jpg/1/
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img387/ocal2tg2.jpg/1/
https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ocal3xu8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## AlanC

^Gorgeous! That last one is swoon inducing.


----------



## a4audi08

A couple of slacks and sweaters.

*Slacks
*1) Charcoal flannels, 100% wool, made in Spain, by Zegna (excuse the non-tradliness) from Godfry's, a highly reputable men's clothing store in suburban Columbus. *$35 shipped CONUS*
Measurements: 
Waist: 36'' (+4'' of extra material)
Inseam: 29'' (+1'' of fabric), w/ 1.25'' cuffs

















2) Brooks Brothers (NWT - Regularly $145.00) 100% wool flannels with glen plaid like pattern in gray with faint brown outlines. *$40 CONUS*
Waist: 36'' (+3'' of material)
Inseam: 31'' (+1'' material), w/ 1.5'' cuffs









Closeup of pattern at this link: 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6428.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6427.jpg

3) Brooks Bros V-neck sweater, 100% lambswool, made in England, size 48
Measurements: *$22 CONUS*
Length, from top of neck/collar: 30''
Opening at bottom (elastic): 18.5''
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 30'' if opening is uncuffed, 28'' if cuffed (looks better cuffed IMO)
Armpit to Armpit: 25''
Height/opening of the "V", from top of collar: 7''

If it looks like there is a stain on the sweater, that is due to camera. 









4) Vintage Lacoste by Izod V-Neck, 100% Orlon Acrylic - machine washable, in gray. This sweater fits like a small -* $15 shipped*
Length: 25.5
Opening at bottom: 13.5'' (elastic)
Sleeves: 24''
pit to pit: 19''
"V": 7.5''


----------



## Ron_A

A4Audi - PM sent on Press/Leatherman "Oars" belt.


----------



## Pgolden

PM sent on the Southwick Blazer. Is it still for sale?


tantive4 said:


> Here are a few items for sale
> 
> 1. Southwick 3/2 sack Blazer 1/4 lined, light weight, in good condition, $30 shipped CONUS.
> 42 R
> Chest 46"
> Waist 44"
> Length 32 1/2"
> Shoulder 18 3/4"
> Sleeve 25 3/4"
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0525.jpg
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0526.jpg
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0527.jpg
> 
> 2. Southwick for H. Stockton, 2 button Black and White Herringbone sport coat with patch pockets, in good condition, $30 shipped CONUS.
> 42R
> Chest 46"
> Waist 42"
> Length 31"
> Shoulder 20"
> Sleeve 24"
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0530.jpg
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0531.jpg
> 
> 3. Jantzen Grey Cardigan Size L, $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Sleeve without being cuffed 25"
> Chest 42"
> It probably fits more like a M/L than a true Large.
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0532.jpg
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0534.jpg
> 
> 4. BB red and white university stripe "Original Polo Shirt", 16 1/2 x35, $15 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0536.jpg
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0537.jpg
> 
> 5. BB blue and white mini stripe, 16 1/2 x 34, $15 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0539.jpg
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0541.jpg
> 
> 6. Orvis tattersall sportshirt, cotton/poly blend, Size XL, $15 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0543.jpg
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0546.jpg
> 
> 7. BB "346" tie, NWT, $15 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0566.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

TommyDawg said:


> Hi. lots of good stuff here, but maybe I am just not reading things right. What is the size on the corbin pants? Also, on the pants that say argyle size 33, the photo shows plaid. Is it the correct photo and pants? On the J Crew shetland, what is the color?
> Thanks much.
> Tom


1) Corbin pants are 35.5 (+3'' extra fabric) X 32 (+3'')
2) my mistake, plaid is correct. 
3) j crew shetland is at, https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6221.jpg

A couple of additions:

Brooks Bros Brooksease, 2 button navy jacket, fully lined, SIZE 41R $50
Length: 32.25''
Chest: 43
Sleeves: 23
Shoulders: 18










Hart Schaffner Marx over/top coat - $70 shipped CONUS

overall length from top of collar: 41''
sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24''
sleeves (underneath, from pit seam): 15''
shoulders: 18.25''
opening at bottom (when coat is fully buttoned): 27.25
armpit to armpit (when coat buttoned): 24'' across


----------



## TweedyDon

*LARGE tweeds and a blazer!*

After losing a lot of weight last year, and keeping it off with no trouble, it's now time to pass on some of my tweeds which are now far too large for me. So, if you're a larger trad (*48L and up!)* and are ticked at the paucity of tweeds in your size here and on eBay, now is your lucky day! :icon_smile:

All measurements below are according to Harris's Guide, and prices are shipped in CONUS. *I'm also interested in offers*, and in the possibility of *swapping any of these for 44L Harris or Donegal* tweeds!

I'm working on pictures, and would be happy to email them to interested parties once I get them! Otherwise, I'd be happy to send out coats on approval, with payment due if you like 'em, and return if you don't.

In what follows, Shoulder=S, Chest= C, Arm=A, Length+L.

I'll start with an outlier, a 44R Gieves and Hawkes blazer:

1) Gieves and Hawkes blazer, 44R.

The standard Savile Row blazer from this classic house. Navy blue, unvented, darted (sorry, but this is Savile Row), tagged a 44R and true to size. Very Good condition with no issues. Three heavy G&H brass buttons on each sleeve, and two to close on the chest.

S: 19
A: 24.5
L: 30

*CLAIMED*

*And now the Harris tweeds:*

*2) Orvis "Preswick" tweed. NWT, unworn*.

I'm very sorry to have to let this go, but it's always been much too big for me--everywhere!--so it's time for it to find someone who can really enjoy it. It's a beautiful Harris tweed in shade of dark honey brown with an almost hopsack look to the weave of the tweed. It's NWT and unworn, and still carries the price of $349. I bought this on eBay for more than I'm asking (this was last year's Big Purchase... ) It's gorgeous, and if it fits you I envy you!

S: 21.5
A: 27
C: 26
L: 33.5

Asking $75.

*3) Moore's solid green tweed.*

A *lovely* jacket, tagged size 50 and seems to run true. An unusual solid dark green, this is in Very Good condition with no issues at all. Another reluctant sale...

S: 21.5
A: 27.25
C: 25.5
L: 33.5

Asking $45.

*Now $25 shipped in CONUS!*

*4) A Very Big Harris Tweed. *

This is a midbrown herringbone with vertical stripes of subtle colour running through it--very traditional Harris! It's also huge, so this could be the tweed you've been looking for for years if you're a larger trad.. Very Good condition, with some slight fraying across the top of the inner chest pocket. This doesn't affect the coat at all, but I did want to mention it.

S: 21
A: 28.5
C: 25.5
L: 34

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds!*

I have a couple more tweeds in the larger range (48L and above) that I'll be listing soon. Highlights include a beautiful MTM (or bespoke?) Burberry in light Loden green with windowpane check and working cuff buttons, and a Bond Street store's Harris tweed in golden brown herringbone. More details next week...

I also have a Harris tweed overcoat in solid ginger (!) that was always too small for me; it's around a 42R. If you're interested, I'd be happy to pass this on for $25 shipped! :icon_smile:

*UPDATE:*

*Gerald Austin of Bond Street, London, Harris tweed.*

Tagged a 48R, but is certainly a 48L. This is the golden brown herringbone mentioned above. It's a beautiful condition, and is fully lined. Another jacket I'm very sorry to let go! This is a sack, with 2-button closure (not a 3/2), and has no vent. It's also fully lined.

Measurements:

S: 20
C: 25
A: 26.75
L: 33

*Asking $50 shipped in CONUS*. (This really is a beautiful jacket!)


----------



## Doctor Damage

I have two pairs of loafers for sale, each US$25 to my PayPal. Usually I ship them free to regular forum members, but I'm _sans_ work right now so I need to cover shipping to Canada or the continental United States (via regular mail).

1. Allen-Edmonds "Hanover" loafers, size 11D, colour chili (see photos below). These are excellent shoes, excellent leathers, but sadly the heel is too curved for my weird heels. I hate to get rid of these, but I will never wear them again so they have to go. I considered adding pads, or something, but I dislike that sort of solution. I have worn them a grand total of twice, neither time very long (the soles are barely scratched). These have two layers of shoe cream on the uppers and dubbin on the soles.

https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanover1ed2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanover2lr7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanover3mk7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

2. Sebago "Classic" penny loafers, size 10.5E, colour cordovan (see photos below). Nice shoes, but too damn big; even with thick socks my feet are sliding out of them. I have worn them less than ten times, so there is wear on the soles, but the stitching is still intact. The heels barely show any wear. These have several layers of shoe cream on the uppers and dubbin on the soles.

https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebago1nv9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebago2ni8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Interested members please PM me and I can answer questions and/or make arrangements. As usual, once the items reach their destination, I delete addresses & other personal info and do not retain it.

DD


----------



## tantive4

Here are a few items for sale

1. Southwick 3/2 sack Blazer 1/4 lined, light weight, in good condition, *SOLD*.

2. Southwick for H. Stockton, 2 button Black and White Herringbone sport coat with patch pockets, in good condition, $30 shipped CONUS.
42R
Chest 46"
Waist 42"
Length 31"
Shoulder 20"
Sleeve 24"

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0530.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0531.jpg

3. Jantzen Grey Cardigan Size L, $20 shipped CONUS.

Sleeve without being cuffed 25"
Chest 42"
It probably fits more like a M/L than a true Large.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0532.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0534.jpg

4. BB red and white university stripe "Original Polo Shirt", *SOLD*

5. BB blue and white mini stripe, 16 1/2 x 34, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0539.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0541.jpg

6. Orvis tattersall sportshirt, cotton/poly blend, Size XL, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0543.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0546.jpg

7. BB "346" tie, NWT, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0566.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*48L Brooks Brothers tweed*

As my wardrobe clearence continues, here's a size 48L Brooks Brotehrs tweed. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and was worn hardly at all. It's darted, I'm afraid, and a two-button front, but is in a pattern very similar to Georgia's jacket, above:

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpg

Georgia's is nicer, being a sack and 3/2, but this one is a hard-to-find 48L! :icon_smile_wink:

*Asking $40 shipped in CONUS*.

I also have two belts for sale; both are in excellent condition, and are tagged size 38--but seem to be closer to size 36.

The first is a navy Leatherman with a fish motif; the second is a Barrons-Hunter cloth belt (dark red cloth with two stripes of blue running through it, each bordered with very think dark yellow stripes) with leather trim, and a silver-colored tip on the non-buckle end. The second belt is from Col. Littleton, and is unworn; it has the original price of $49.50 on the still-attached tag. *EDIT: I just noticed some (3 or 4) tiny pinholes in the leather near the buckle of the Leatherman. So, price reduced below!*

The first belt is *$12 shipped in CONUS*; the second is *$17 shipped in CONUS.* As always, offers welcome on everything!


----------



## TweedyDon

*48R Harris tweed grey herringbone*

Another victim of my weight loss! This is the jacket everyone needs--a basic grey herringbone in Harris tweed. It's from Moore's, and made in Canada. Very Good to Excellent condition; fully lined, single vent (but, alas, darted!) Measurements:

S: 19
L: 30.5
C: 25
A: 26

*CLAIMED, pending payment!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Maybe I should start eating more now...*

And with that set of posts done, I'm almost starting to wish I hadn't lost weight! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trilby? Fedora?*

I have a brown Dorfman-Pacific trilby? fedora? that needs a new home. It's all-wool, in very good condition, size XL, and just isn't getting the use it needs with me.

*$12 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

TweedyDon said:


> Another victim of my weight loss! This is the jacket everyone needs--a basic grey herringbone in Harris tweed. It's from Moore's, and made in Canada. Very Good to Excellent condition; fully lined, single vent (but, alas, darted!)


Moore's Harris tweed sport coat? Thrift stores up here are full of those things, $15 a pop. Darts are okay on these; they keep the heavy cloth from being a completely shapeless blob.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Regarding those two pairs of loafers I posted here earlier today: the US$25 price _includes_ shipping. That's it, that's all. I am assembling a list of interested members, in order of PM date/time, and will start to contact & firm details probably late Sunday or early Monday.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*BB Camel Hair Jacket*

It's a 46L, in black-and-white houndstooth and gorgeous. It's also still at the Salvation Army, marked $6.99. Two button, darted. If anyone wants to take a sight unseen gamble, the post office is next door to SA, so I'd be happy to pick it up and ship it out for actual cost, which I imagine would be a hair (pun intended) south of $15 total.


----------



## TweedyDon

Doctor Damage said:


> Moore's Harris tweed sport coat? Thrift stores up here are full of those things, $15 a pop. Darts are okay on these; they keep the heavy cloth from being a completely shapeless blob.


A good reason to move to Canada, I think--these are great jackets! :icon_smile: (And if you ever come across any in 44L, let me know! :icon_smile_wink


----------



## TweedyDon

*Moore's tweeds reduced!*

So as not to be outdone by DoctorDamage's Canadian thrift stores, the *two Moore's jackets I have listed above* (the solid green and the grey herringbone) are *now $25 each*, shipped in CONUS. The herringbone is now claimed, pending payment.

After all, my sunk costs are sunk costs, and my aim here is just to help these jackets find good homes. They're doing no good to anyone sitting in my closet reproaching me for losing weight! :icon_smile_wink: And so this price seems fair...


----------



## S.Otto

I am proud that this thread still exists. For a second I thought it would end. 

On a different note, I'm wondering if anyone would want any solid pocket squares. I have quite a few I ran into literally; but that is another story. If you are just let me reply. The reason for this is it is a struggle for me to get a digital camera.


----------



## Pentheos

I can use pocket squares. And we're neighbors.


----------



## rebel222

*Sport Coats, Blazers RL Polo, RRL Double RL, Oxxford 42, 43, 44, 46*

Terms:
All prices include shipping to CONUS. PM me for shipping quote outside of this area. These are all going on ebay this evening, so PM me before 8PM ET. Otherwise they will be listed on ebay. Sorry about some of the wrinkles.
Ralph Lauren Linen Black 3/2 Roll Blazer 44L. Double Vented and fully lined. $40 shipped
Measurements:
Chest 46"
Waist 44"
Shoulder Width 21"
Length (BOC) 32.25"
Sleeve Length 25.75" + aprox. 1.5" to let out

Double RL RRL 3/2.5 Roll (could easily be pressed to full 3/2 Roll). Single Vent. 1/2 lined on the back and the tweed is wrapped around for front. Very well made jacket. Tagged size Large. Color is best evidenced by the pictures of hte 4 sleeve buttons (the darker one). $75 shipped.
Measurements:
Chest 48"
Waist 46"
Shoulder width 20.25"
Length (BOC) 30.5"
Sleeves 25.5" + aprox 1.25" to let out


Oxxford Cashmere Single vented fully lined 2 button. I don't know if this is 100% cashmere or a blend b/c the Stye is called Claridge Cashmere. It is definitely a substantially percentage of cashmere because it is very soft material. Based on measurements I would put this at 42-43 Short. Color is best evidenced by the picture with the style tag (the darker one). $50 shipped
Measurements:
Chest 45"
Waist 43.5"
Shoulder width 17.75"
Length 30.25"
Sleeve length 25"


----------



## Doctor Damage

TweedyDon said:


> So as not to be outdone by DoctorDamage's Canadian thrift stores, the *two Moore's jackets I have listed above* (the solid green and the grey herringbone) are *now $25 each*, shipped in CONUS. The herringbone is now claimed, pending payment.
> 
> After all, my sunk costs are sunk costs, and my aim here is just to help these jackets find good homes. They're doing no good to anyone sitting in my closet reproaching me for losing weight! :icon_smile_wink: And so this price seems fair...


Oh jeez, my intention was never to get you to adjust your prices! I unthinkingly mentioned prices up here just to add colour to my post. But taking into consideration shipping costs, currency exchange, plus duty, then it is natural for cross-border prices to be significantly different for items which are the same. There is a store up here that used to sell calfskin Alden tassel loafers for C$500+, which was totally ridiculous but reflected total import costs for the retailer. Anyway, by the time I went out and bought a bunch of second-hand sport coats, then shipped them to the US, the cost would be a lot more than $25 or whatever per item.


----------



## TweedyDon

No worries at all, Doctor! I'm really just trying to find these jackets good homes (one's found one where it'll enjoy some sun already!) since they don't fit me anymore, and they're doing no good to anyone hanging in my closet looking forlorn. And I've benefitted so much from the generosity of others on this board (including yourself! :icon_smile it's only right that I take the opportunity to "pay it forward" when I can by offering them up at good prices!

Plus, that $15 for the Canada-sold jackets was in *Canadian* dollars, right?--which makes 'em even cheaper! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## tonylumpkin

Paul Stuart and Brooks Brothers are *SOLD*

Alpacuna 100% Cashmere *NOW $85*



tonylumpkin said:


> Three very nice condition pre-owned topcoats. Please feel free to PM any questions or requests for more pictures.
> 
> 3) This is a 100% cashmere coat by Alpacuna. There is no size marking but the measurements suggest a 44, perhaps S. Chest is 25" pit to pit, the shoulders are 20 1/4" seam to seam, the sleeves are 24 3/4 with 2" under and the length is 42 1/2" from the top of the collar. The only issue of note is the stitching coming out on the label. Many nice details including pick stitching and hand sewn button holes. I'd like $100 shipped CONUS for this one.
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img204/ocal1vw5.jpg/1/
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img387/ocal2tg2.jpg/1/
> https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ocal3xu8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## swb120

*Harris Tweed gray herringbone 39S; Allen Edmonds Dalton 10.5E tassel loafers*

Up for auction are:
1) Harris Tweed, size 39S (check measurements) in gray herringbone. In outstanding condition. *SOLD.*

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder to shoulder: 18
Length (Bottom of collar): 30

Photos:

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1637xb1.jpg https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1639nl7.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1635mc6.jpg https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1640hb2.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1641yw0.jpg

2) Allen Edmonds Dalton tassel loafers, size 10.5E. Uppers like new - no scuffs. Soles in great shape. Asking *$60 shipped*. Shoe trees not included.

https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1631np7.jpg https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1628aw8.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1623rn5.jpg https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1634hh1.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*L.B. Sheppard Hanover Longwings 10.5 D, NWT Sperry Topsiders 12 M, NOS W.L. Kreider Apron Front Bluchers 9.5 A*

*SOLD* L.B. Sheppards were the top of the Hanover line of shoes, comparable to Florsheim Imperials. These are in very nice condition with the double soles still having lots of wear in them. The original heels have been replaced and the new ones have lots of wear left. They are black pebble grain and size 10.5 D. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img216/lbslw3ub3.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img100/lbslw1cf5.jpg/1/

https://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lbslwax4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lbslw2uv6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

NWT Sperry Topsiders, size 12 M. The bluish tint is due to lighting. It doesn't exist on the shoe. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img220/sperryqk0.jpg/1/

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sperry3mp4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

New Old Stock W.L. Kreider apron front bluchers in brown alpine grain. W.l. Kreider was a quality U.S. manufacturer in Pennsylvania, dating back to the 19th century. These are Goodyear welted with leather soles and have never been worn. Size 9.5 A. Asking $50 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img521/kreiderlo3.jpg/1/

https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kreider2jc6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Also this pair of top of the line Bostonian Crown Windsor full-strap penny loafers, size 11 D is still available. Crown Windsor compares well with J&M Crown Aristocrafts and Florsheim Imperials. Unlike most penny loafers, these are not moccasin construction, they are welted and the soles can be replaced. The existing soles have lots of wear left, as do the heels. They have normal creasing and the leather is very nice. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img160/bostonian0pc9.jpg/1/

https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bostonian2sz2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

*size large polo shirts*

Hello All,

In my huge move I found that I have a over abundance of polo shirts(all Ralph Lauren)all size large. I want to get rid of all of them but there are too many to post. My question is, would anyone be willing to purchase a box of them for (10 shirts) for say $20 or a trade. All of these shirts are in awesome condition and I would be willing to work with un-happy customers. please let me know.

thanks
PGP


----------



## zarathustra

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Hello All,
> 
> In my huge move I found that I have a over abundance of polo shirts(all Ralph Lauren)all size large. I want to get rid of all of them but there are too many to post. My question is, would anyone be willing to purchase a box of them on for say $20 (for 10), or a trade. All of these shirts are in awesome condition and I would be willing to work with un-happy customers. please let me know.
> 
> thanks
> PGP


PM sent.


----------



## ds23pallas

TweedyDon said:


> ...Plus, that $15 for the Canada-sold jackets was in *Canadian* dollars, right?--which makes 'em even cheaper! :icon_smile_wink:


I don't go to thrift shops often but I did go yesterday and there were about 30 or so tweed jackets (about half were Harris Tweeds) - all for sale at $6.99. Most were made in Canada, but I did notice one Dack's Made in England. Many of the better ones were size 40R, leading me to conclude that some Canadian Trad made his final donation. There was also a pair of Sperry Topsider longwings, with a rubber sole. They actually looked pretty decent, and had a full leather lining. Never seen Sperrys like that before.


----------



## srivats

swb120, I am interested in the jacket. You have a PM!


----------



## stfu

*BB Suit: Wash and wear*

I've decided to part with the suit I posted about here.

Tagged *41R.* Asking *$40 shipped CONUS*. Send a PM if interested.

Measurement estimates:

43" chest, 
32" length, 
41" waist, 
18" shoulder to shoulder, 
25.5" sleeve.

34.5" waist (plenty to let out) , 
32" inseam could be shortened not lengthened.

It is "Wash and Wear", as described in my thread quoted above. Partially lined. It is an interesting suit!


----------



## swb120

Gray herringbone and blackwatch plaid sport coats are now sold. Lots of other trad items available - I've posted them in a consolidated sales thread in the Sales Forum:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=87080

If there is something you're interested in, make me an offer via PM! I prefer to sell them to fellow AAAC'ers, rather than messing around with ebay.


----------



## rebel222

Ok. Long story short. I bought these by accident, and I am trying to recoup my cost. Alfred Sargent for Peal & Brooks Brothers Black Double Monkstrap Wingtips. Size 8D. They have about 2 steps of use in them. There is some kind of fur on the shoes. I dont know what it is. Shoe Trees not included. Price is shipped to CONUS. PM me for shipping quote outside of this area. Asking $150 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

*Brooks Brothers* '346' 3/2 sack tweed
Tagged 42L (but might work for a 40/41--check measurements!)
Interior locker loop pulled loose (could be restitched or removed), some loose stitching in lining, easily restitched during alterations or just wear as is.
Great tweed for fall.
*$50 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 32"








https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## wnh

Prices dropped. Make an offer if interested. I'm always amazed at how quickly this thread moves -- I post something and three seconds later it's five pages back.



wnh said:


> Cleaning out the closet.
> 
> 2. Hickey Freeman check sport coat (w/ rust, navy, hunter green), *$45 shipped*. Fully lined, 2B darted, 87% lambswool/13% cashmere blend. Absolutely beautiful jacket. "Boardroom" model. Tagged size is 39R. Measurements are:
> Chest - 21.5"
> Shoulders - 18.5"
> Sleeves - 24" (with 1" + to be let out if needed)
> Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010023la6.jpg https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024wx7.jpg
> 
> 4. Pringle of Scotland cotton knit long-sleeved polo sweater, size XL, *$25 shipped*. Made in Northern Mariana Islands (USA). Measurements can be provided upon request.
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010010cf2.jpg
> 
> Two pairs of pants from Lands' End, new without tags. I purchased them last winter, took off the tags, and have done nothing with them, so it's time to go. I'm asking *$20 shipped* for each, or take them both for *$34 shipped*.
> 
> 5. Lands' End yellow poly/cotton blend (I can't say for sure at the moment, but I think they're 60/40 poly/cotton). Turn 'em into shorts if you'd like. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$20 shipped*.
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fz8.jpg
> 
> 6. Lands' End red 100% cotton pants. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$20 shipped*.
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010035qn0.jpg
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034uo6.jpg


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Bump
Price reduced
$55 Shipped

These pants are great; there was even a thread on here referencing them last year. I wish they fit me.



Bob_Brooks said:


> Polo Embroidered Game Bird Cords
> Very high quality thick corduroy. Flat Front. Brand New with Tags, Never Worn!
> 34 x 32
> 
> Photos are stock but I can provide pics of actual pants if need be.
> Thanks
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d37835up9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d53235nw0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TweedyDon

*Large tweeds! plus belts and hat*

These tweeds remain, with price reductions. All prices include CONUS shipping! :icon_smile:

I'm working on pictures, and would be happy to email them to interested parties once I get them! Otherwise, I'd be happy to send out coats on approval, with payment due if you like 'em, and return if you don't.

In what follows, Shoulder=S, Chest= C, Arm=A, Length+L.

Harris tweeds:

*1) Orvis "Preswick" tweed. NWT, unworn.*

I'm very sorry to have to let this go, but it's always been much too big for me--everywhere!--so it's time for it to find someone who can really enjoy it. It's a beautiful Harris tweed in shade of dark honey brown with an almost hopsack look to the weave of the tweed. It's NWT and unworn, and still carries the price of $349. I bought this on eBay for more than I'm asking (this was last year's Big Purchase... ) It's gorgeous, and if it fits you I envy you!

S: 21.5
A: 27
C: 26
L: 33.5

Asking $60.

*2) Moore's solid green Harris tweed.*

A *lovely* jacket, tagged size 50 and seems to run true. An unusual solid dark green, this is in Very Good condition with no issues at all. Another reluctant sale...

S: 21.5
A: 27.25
C: 25.5
L: 33.5

Asking $25.

*3) Gerald Austin of Bond Street, London, Harris tweed.*

Tagged a 48R, but is certainly a (large) 48L. This is the golden brown herringbone mentioned above. It's a beautiful condition, and is fully lined. Another jacket I'm very sorry to let go! This is a sack, with 2-button closure (not a 3/2), and has no vent.

Measurements:

S: 20
C: 25
A: 26.75
L: 33

Asking $40

*4) Brooks Brothers (non-Harris) tweed, size 48L.*

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and was worn hardly at all. It's darted, I'm afraid, and a two-button front, but is in a pattern very similar to Georgia's jacket, above:

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpg

Georgia's is nicer, being a sack and 3/2, but this one is a hard-to-find 48L!

Asking $35.

*5) BELTS*

I also have two belts for sale; both are in excellent condition.

a) The first is a *navy Leatherman* with a fish motif; it has a few tiny pin marks on the leather. *Tagged a size 38, but seems closer to a 36*. $10 

b) The second is a *Barrons-Hunter* NWT cloth belt (dark red cloth with two stripes of blue running through it, each bordered with very thick dark yellow stripes) with leather trim, and a silver-colored tip on the non-buckle end. This belt is from Col. Littleton, and is unworn. There's no size listed, but it measures 41.75 inches from the top of the leather under the buckle to the tip at the other end. Having said this, I wear a 36/38, and it's just a tad too small for me, so *I'd estimate it as a 34/36*.

Original price tag: $49.50; *asking $14*

As always, offers welcome on everything!

*HAT*

I have a brown Dorfman-Pacific trilby? fedora? that needs a new home. It's all-wool, in very good condition, size XL, and just isn't getting the use it needs with me. $12 shipped.


----------



## Doctor Damage

One double-breasted blazer (6X1) in size 44R. It's very true-to-size. I believe this blazer has never been worn, despite being found in a local thrift store. I bought it thinking it could be altered, but my local alterations guy said "no". I will send this anywhere in Canada or the continental US, for shipping costs only. I can provide some general measurements on request.

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jackets004kt2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Let me know by PM if you are interested.

DD


----------



## swb120

The above Harris Tweed brown herringbone in 43R in need of a new home has been adopted by a generous Trad patron. Sold!


----------



## a4audi08

anyone interested in a BB 2B jacket, 100% camel hair? Fits to a 40R, measurements are: 
length: 32''
chest: 42''
shoulders: 18.5''
sleeves: 24.5''

$40 shipped CONUS


----------



## Ole Hickory

*McNeils 10.5 B SHELL CORDOVAN **almost new***

GREAT, no, EXCELLENT SHAPE-you can still see the shell cord impression on the soles & the heels have no, repeat, NO real wear what so ever. These shoes were worn 6-8 times & were just not me. First $105 buys em *CONUS*.

SOLD


----------



## S.Otto

*Pocket Squares will be posted on the 9th asking $8/sqr & deals for 2+.*

I've been received some interested parties and will be posting photos of the squares on the 9th(studying for a Corporate Finance midterm...damn case studies I love/hate them so much). They are solid colored, silk, hand sewn edges, italian make. These are the colors for sale:


Dark Greyish Blue(see photo when posted)
Dark Red
Dark Brown
Olive Green
Lastly, I have a brown prince of wales check, polo by Ralph Lauren, hand sewn edges pocket square (Alan C might remember it:icon_smile_big.

I'm asking $8 per square and $15 for the polo one. Price includes shipping and handling. I will make deals for 2 or more purchases. PM if your interested. For the Blue square, I suggest waiting for the photo it is an odd blue.

I've never used these squares and see no use for them in the future. I prefer they make it to a gentleman that can use them.



S.Otto said:


> I am proud that this thread still exists. For a second I thought it would end.
> 
> On a different note, I'm wondering if anyone would want any solid pocket squares. I have quite a few I ran into literally; but that is another story. If you are just let me reply. The reason for this is it is a struggle for me to get a digital camera.


----------



## Distinctive

Ole Hickory said:


> GREAT, no, EXCELLENT SHAPE-you can still see the shell cord impression on the soles & the heels have no, repeat, NO real wear what so ever. These shoes were worn 6-8 times & were just not me. First $105 buys em *CONUS*


I wouldn't mind seeing pics


----------



## tantive4

Here are a few items for sale

1. Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 2 button darted charcoal sport coat, great condition, the only spot is in the second photo on the lining near the tag. The label indicates a 43L, but please check the measurements, $30 shipped CONUS.

Chest 46"
Waist 43"
Length 32 1/2"
Shoulder 20"
Sleeve 24 3/4"

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0608.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0610.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e235/tantive4/IMG_0612.jpg

2. Southwick for H. Stockton, 2 button Black and White Herringbone sport coat with patch pockets, in good condition, $30 shipped CONUS.
42R
Chest 46"
Waist 42"
Length 31"
Shoulder 20"
Sleeve 24"

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0530.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0531.jpg

3. Jantzen Grey Cardigan Size L, $20 shipped CONUS.

Sleeve without being cuffed 25"
Chest 42"
It probably fits more like a M/L than a true Large.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0532.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0534.jpg

4. BB blue and white mini stripe button down collar, 16 1/2 x 34, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0539.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0541.jpg

5. Orvis tattersall sportshirt, cotton/poly blend, Size XL, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0543.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0546.jpg

6. BB "346" tie, NWT, $15 shipped CONUS.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...4/IMG_0566.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Wool Ties*

Three 100% wool ties, all in excellent condition. Left to right: Cambridge Collection 3 1/4", Huntington Blackwatch 3 1/2", Pendelton 3". I'd prefer to sell them as a lot at $35 shipped CONUS. If there is no interest in the lot, after a day or two, I'd let them go individually at $15 each.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img116/wooltieska0.jpg/1/

https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties2yz5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties3tq2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties4hw6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties5mq3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties6ud0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> I have two pairs of loafers for sale, each US$25 to my PayPal. Usually I ship them free to regular forum members, but I'm _sans_ work right now so I need to cover shipping to Canada or the continental United States (via regular mail).
> 
> 1. Allen-Edmonds "Hanover" loafers, size 11D, colour chili (see photos below). These are excellent shoes, excellent leathers, but sadly the heel is too curved for my weird heels. I hate to get rid of these, but I will never wear them again so they have to go. I considered adding pads, or something, but I dislike that sort of solution. I have worn them a grand total of twice, neither time very long (the soles are barely scratched). These have two layers of shoe cream on the uppers and dubbin on the soles.
> 
> https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanover1ed2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanover2lr7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanover3mk7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> 2. Sebago "Classic" penny loafers, size 10.5E, colour cordovan (see photos below). Nice shoes, but too damn big; even with thick socks my feet are sliding out of them. I have worn them less than ten times, so there is wear on the soles, but the stitching is still intact. The heels barely show any wear. These have several layers of shoe cream on the uppers and dubbin on the soles.
> 
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebago1nv9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebago2ni8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> Interested members please PM me and I can answer questions and/or make arrangements. As usual, once the items reach their destination, I delete addresses & other personal info and do not retain it.
> 
> DD


The Sebago shoes are on their way to their new home, but the AE Hanovers are still available. Fine shoes at a giveaway price.


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced on the Daltons.*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are:
> 1) Harris Tweed, size 39S (check measurements) in gray herringbone. In outstanding condition. *SOLD.*
> 
> 2) Allen Edmonds Dalton tassel loafers, size 10.5E. Uppers like new - no scuffs. Soles in great shape. Asking *$50 shipped*. Shoe trees not included.
> 
> https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1631np7.jpg https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1628aw8.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1623rn5.jpg https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1634hh1.jpg


----------



## rebel222

*Florsheim Imperial Black Shell Cordovan 9C*

A pair of black Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial shoes in 9C. These shoes are in great shape. The shell "wrinkles" are not as prominent in person. The camera flash with a black shoe makes them show. As you can see, the sole is original. I think the heel has been changed to a Goodyear Nylon heel instead of the original V-Cleat. Sole is 12" and 4 1/8" wide. Shoe Trees not included. Shipping is to CONUS. PM me with any questions or if you want a shipping quote (if outside the CONUS). Asking $110 Shipped.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

44R/L(?) Southwick suit
$10 + shipping 
Pretty good shape, though a bit old. Picked it up at a consignment during a "___'s bag hasn't arrived yet" crisis.

as you can see it's gray with a (faintly) blue/pink stripe.

Chest-23"
Sleeve (shoulder to hem)- 25.5"
Length (top of collar to front hem)-32.5"
Shoulders (seam to seam straight across the front)- 18"

Pants (uncuffed):
40" Waist
30" inseam (with 3" to let down)


----------



## TweedyDon

Why, why, why, are those trousers too big in the waist and too short in the leg...????


----------



## Georgia

I have quite a few pairs of Bill's Khakis for sale. I'll post the list - if you are interested, please let me know. All of the measurements were taken by hand. They are all in excellent condition, and the nice, thick cotton material unless otherwise noted.

$20 each shipped CONUS. 2 pair for $30 shipped CONUS.

1. M2P - Mushroom color - cuffed - 33 x 31
2. M2 - Khaki color - not cuffed - 33 x 28 (plus 2" underneath) *SOLD*
3. M2 - Mushroom color - not cuffed - 33 x 34 *SOLD*
4. M1P - Lt. Khaki color - not cuffed - 34 x 30 (this is the really thick canvas material)
5. M2P - Khaki color - cuffed - 35 x 29 *SOLD*
6. M2P - Khaki color - cuffed - 36 x 31 *SOLD*
 7. M2P - Khaki color - cuffed - 37 x 31 *SOLD*
8. M1P - Khaki color - cuffed - 38 x 35 (these are 60% cotton, 38% wool, 2% elastane) *SOLD*
9. M1P - Khaki color - cuffed - 38 x 29
10. M2 - Khaki color - not cuffed - 40 x 31 (these are 'summer weight' cotton) *SOLD*

Please PM if interested.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

Price drop: *$40*!



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* '346' 3/2 sack tweed
> Tagged 42L (but might work for a 40/41--check measurements!)
> Interior locker loop pulled loose (could be restitched or removed), some loose stitching in lining, easily restitched during alterations or just wear as is.
> Great tweed for fall.
> *$50 delivered* CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length: 32"
> 
> https://img111.imageshack.us/img111/1747/p1013682vx2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> https://img111.imageshack.us/img111/3179/p1013688jq9.jpg


----------



## EastVillageTrad

For sale, 2 basically new crewneck, Brooks Brothers, new shetland sweaters, size large.
I picked these up last year and just don't NEED them right now.

$25 each.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> The Sebago shoes are on their way to their new home, but the AE Hanovers are still available. Fine shoes at a giveaway price.


AE Hanovers are now gone too. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining tweeds!*

These tweeds remain, with price reductions. All prices include CONUS shipping! :icon_smile:

I'm (still) working on pictures, and would be happy to email them to interested parties once I get them! Otherwise, I'd be happy to send out coats on approval, with payment due if you like 'em, and return if you don't.

In what follows, Shoulder=S, Chest= C, Arm=A, Length+L.

Harris tweeds:

*1) Orvis "Preswick" tweed. NWT, unworn. On hold.*

I'm very sorry to have to let this go, but it's always been much too big for me--everywhere!--so it's time for it to find someone who can really enjoy it. It's a beautiful Harris tweed in shade of dark honey brown with an almost hopsack look to the weave of the tweed. It's NWT and unworn, and still carries the price of $349. I bought this on eBay for more than I'm asking (this was last year's Big Purchase... ) It's gorgeous, and if it fits you I envy you!

S: 21.5
A: 27
C: 26
L: 33.5

Asking $60.

*2) Moore's solid green Harris tweed.*

A *lovely* jacket, tagged size 50 and seems to run true. An unusual solid dark green, this is in Very Good condition with no issues at all. Another reluctant sale...

S: 21.5
A: 27.25
C: 25.5
L: 33.5

Asking $22 or offer.

*3) Gerald Austin of Bond Street, London, Harris tweed.*

Tagged a 48R, but is certainly a (large) 48L. This is the golden brown herringbone mentioned above. It's a beautiful condition, and is fully lined. Another jacket I'm very sorry to let go! This is a sack, with 2-button closure (not a 3/2), and has no vent.

Measurements:

S: 20
C: 25
A: 26.75
L: 33

Asking $35 or offer.

*4) Brooks Brothers (non-Harris) tweed, size 48L. On hold.*

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and was worn hardly at all. It's darted, I'm afraid, and a two-button front, but is in a pattern very similar to Georgia's jacket, above:

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpg

Georgia's is nicer, being a sack and 3/2, but this one is a hard-to-find 48L!

Asking $35.

*5) Trad. hat!*

I have a brown Dorfman-Pacific trilby? fedora? that needs a new home. It's all-wool, in very good condition, size XL, and just isn't getting the use it needs with me. $8 shipped


----------



## Joe Beamish

How large is "large"? Would they fit a 40R guy with 32" arm length? Or look huge?



EastVillageTrad said:


> For sale, 2 basically new crewneck, Brooks Brothers, new shetland sweaters, size large.
> I picked these up last year and just don't NEED them right now.
> 
> $25 each.


----------



## Acacian

Joe Beamish said:


> How large is "large"? Would they fit a 40R guy with 32" arm length? Or look huge?


I'm the same size as you, and in my experience, they would be bunched up at the sleeves a little bit and hang a few inches too low. 40R translates into a M sweater in pretty much every manufacturer I have encountered. I have tried to fool myself when I found a really great sweater in L, but then when I look at it in a full-length mirror, I always see that I was wrong.


----------



## DavidW

*Brooks Bros. Sack*

Regrettably, I must offer a very nice charcoal pinstripe recently purchased from another member. It's a charcoal pinstripe, 38-39 short, "Makers" with perfect shoulders and lapel roll. It's in great condition, and the jacket is a perfect fit, but the trouser legs are a bit slimmer than comfortable for my legs. Measurements are as follows. Photos are always a challenge for me but will try if required. I've invested $100, but would accept a reasonable offer as I really will not likely wear the suit.
Jacket: Shoulder - 17.5
Chest -21
Length(from top of collar) - 30
Sleeve - 23.5
Trousers: Waist - 33
Inseam _ 23
Send me a PM if interested.
David


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Joe Beamish said:


> How large is "large"? Would they fit a 40R guy with 32" arm length? Or look huge?


Sweaters sold.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*BB top coat, camel hair and wool blend*

It's tan and still at Goodwill, marked at $8. The size label is faint--appears to be marked 42, but if so, it's a big 42. I wear a 44S or 44R, depending, and it fits me fine, save for the sleeves, which are long. I'd peg it a 44L. There is some moth damage, but still very wearable. Happy to pick it up and send it along for actual cost, which I imagine would be about $20, including shipping and PP fees.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*CLEARANCE ITEMS*

Listed below are a number of items from previous posts, that have gone unsold. All are offered at significantly reduced prices and I will consider reasonable offers. Interested in multiple items? Contact me for further discounts.

The price listed in red is the new price for the item listed directly below it.

*$55*
This is a 100% cashmere coat by Alpacuna. There is no size marking but the measurements suggest a 44, perhaps S. Chest is 25" pit to pit, the shoulders are 20 1/4" seam to seam, the sleeves are 24 3/4 with 2" under and the length is 42 1/2" from the top of the collar. The only issue of note is the stitching coming out on the label. Many nice details including pick stitching and hand sewn button holes. I'd like $100 shipped CONUS for this one.
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img204/ocal1vw5.jpg/1/
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img387/ocal2tg2.jpg/1/
https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ocal3xu8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php[/QUOTE]

*$25*
This is a pair of top of the line Bostonian Crown Windsor full-strap penny loafers, size 11 D. Crown Windsor compares well with J&M Crown Aristocrafts and Florsheim Imperials. Unlike most penny loafers, these are not moccasin construction, they are welted and the soles can be replaced. The existing soles have lots of wear left, as do the heels. They have normal creasing and the leather is very nice. Asking $35 plus actual shipping.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img515/bospenzj1.jpg/1/

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen2oz3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen3ui4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

*$70*
Brooks Brothers sack, one button, single breasted, peak lapel dinner suit marked size 44R.
Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 19 1/2", length from bottom of collar 31 3/4". The pockets on the jacket are not flapped (pictured). The trousers are flat front and measure 18 1/2" across the waist and 28 1/2" inseam with 3" to let down. Asking $110 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img167/tuxkf8.jpg/1/

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux2bi8.jpg https://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tux3mn3.jpg

*$40*
Brooks Brothers 346 (good kind) sack navy blazer, size 42L. Approximate measurements: chest 22", sleeves 25", shoulders 18 1/2", length 32". Very nice condition and in a year round weight. Patch pockets and "346" buttons. The only, very minor, issue is that the label stitching is coming loose. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img78/blazer2ah5.jpg/1/

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer3nx8.jpg https://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazer4wg8.jpg

*$40*
Orvis tweed shooting jacket, size is not marked. Approximate measurements: chest 23", sleeves 24" + 2", shoulders 18 1/2", length 30 1/2". This is a beautiful tweed with all the shooting jacket features: suede shoulder patch, suede elbow patches, "belted" rear waist, collar latch and shoulder expansion at the back. There is a nick on the center button (pictured). Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img137/orvisek8.jpg/1/

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis2hh6.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis3bx7.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis4un5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis5an5.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orvis6he1.jpg

*$20*
Harvie and Hudson of Jermyn St. 100% wool red cardigan, made in Scotland. There is no size marked, but it measures 23" across the chest. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img376/harvjy5.jpg/1/

https://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=harv2cv2.jpg

*$35*
L.L. Bean 100% wool ski sweater, size large/tall. This is new without tags and is charcoal and off white. Made in Scotland. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img374/skicb5.jpg/1/

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ski2cz1.jpg

*$20*
Krone wool fisherman sweater in navy and white, no marked size. The measurement across the chest is 24". Made in Norway. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img180/kronefk6.jpg/1/

https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=krone2nm6.jpg

*$70*
An exceptionally nice pre-owned Oxxford Lake Forest jacket, size 44T. The label calls it Cashwool, which I assume means a cashmere/wool blend (brilliant, right?), however there is no indication of the ratio. It is a fall/winter weight and has no faults that I can find. Approximate measurements are: Chest (pit to pit across the front) 24", Sleeve 24" +3", Shoulders 20 1/2" and Length 31 1/2". Asking $125 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=401&i=0tw13fc4.jpg

https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw14nh2.jpg https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw15bz1.jpg

*$35*
Dunn & Co. two button Harris Tweed. This is more of an English cut, with more shaping to the waist, but it has suede elbow patches and no shoulder padding. It is darted and has leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20", Sleeve 24 + 2 1/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 29". Asking $50 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=261&i=0tw16kw8.jpg

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw17gg6.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw18bf1.jpg https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw19ck7.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw20zx9.jpg

*$35*
6) Country Britches two button, darted with detachable throat latch and three patch pockets. This is the heaviest tweed I've ever seen and woven into an oversized herringbone pattern at that. This is a real "country" jacket.
Approximate measurements are:Chest 21 3/4", Sleeve 27 3/4" + 1/2", Shoulders 18", Length 31 1/2". Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=84&i=0tw25qk3.jpg

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw26ag0.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw28hk1.jpg https://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw27su9.jpg

*$35*
This is a gorgeous three button sack Harris Tweed from the Harvard Coop. It is center vented with leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 1/2", Sleeve 24 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30 1/4". Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=395&i=0tw8ph7.jpg

https://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw9hj7.jpg https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw10qj6.jpg https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw11fw0.jpg https://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw12vn6.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^I can't believe that Alpacuna coat is still around. I wish it were a little bit smaller. Probably good it's not. Somebody grab that thing!


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> ^I can't believe that Alpacuna coat is still around. I wish it were a little bit smaller. Probably good it's not. Somebody grab that thing!


Just did. PM sent.


----------



## swb120

Above AE Daltons, AE Richmonds sold. See thread in Sales forum for remaining items - BB Gabs, Florsheim wingtips, BB charcoal sack suit (43L). Feel free to make me an offer!


----------



## tonylumpkin

The Alpacuna coat and the dinner suit, posted above, have sold.


----------



## Clay J

I need some brown loafers, and or dressier shoes of any sort, in size 12.5 to 13. If anyone has any lying around, I would love to take a pair or two off your hands, and onto my feet please!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I came across a treasure trove of very lightly used, Regimental stripe ties yesterday. Five are J. Press, six are Ben Silver, one is Robert Talbott and eight are Brooks Brothers. The widest of them is 3 3/4", but most are 3 1/4" to 3 5/8".
All are in excellent condition, with no spots or snags and virtually no sign of having been knotted (although I'm not claiming they haven't been worn). I'm asking $22.50 each (save the Irish Poplin, which is $35), shipped CONUS. If you'd be interested in multiple ties, contact me to work out a discount. *Please use the number in parenthesis when ordering or asking about a tie. I can provide a tight shot of each tie, on request.*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img389/tiesjp1lr9.jpg/1/

*These are the five J. Press, left to right: (1) Irish Poplin 3 5/8", (2) 3 3/8", (3) 3 1/4", (4) 3 3/8", (5) 3 3/8"*

https://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tiesjp2gv2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img243/tiesbs1hu2.jpg/1/

*These six are Ben Silvers, left to right: (6) 3 1/2", (7) 3 3/8", (8) 3 3/8", (9) 3 3/8", (10) 3 3/8", (11) 3 1/2"*

https://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tiesbs2bk0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img227/tiestr1fs1.jpg/1/

*The Robert Talbott for The Admiral's Button (12) 3 1/4"*

https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tiesrt2zt4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img352/tiesbb1pk9.jpg/1/

*The eight Brooks Brothers ties, left to right: (13) 3 5/8", (14) 3 3/8", (15) 3 5/8", (16) 3 3/4", (17) 3 1/4", (18) 3 1/4", (19) 3 3/4", (20) 3 1/4"*


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> One double-breasted blazer (6X1) in size 44R. It's very true-to-size. I believe this blazer has never been worn, despite being found in a local thrift store. I bought it thinking it could be altered, but my local alterations guy said "no". I will send this anywhere in Canada or the continental US, for shipping costs only. I can provide some general measurements on request.
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jackets004kt2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> Let me know by PM if you are interested.
> 
> DD


Blazer still available.


----------



## swb120

tonylumpkin: PM sent on #1. Gorgeous ties!


----------



## swb120

*Talbott, Chipp, BB irish poplin, Vineyard Vines ties*

4 ties for sale, all in mint condition:

1) Robert Talbott regimental stripe. 3 3/8" wide. Asking *$20 shipped*.

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1739wz6.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1740oy9.jpg

2) Chipp rep stripe tie. 3 1/2" wide. Asking *$15 shipped*.

https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1749an9.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1745qj3.jpg

3) Vineyard Vines tie. Yellow with First National Bank logo (hands shaking below stars & stripes). 3 3/4" wide. Asking *$30 shipped*.

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1759hb4.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1760vm8.jpg https://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1756zu1.jpg

4) Brooks Brothers irish poplin rep tie. Made in England. 3 1/4" wide. Gorgeous tie. *SOLD*.

https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1213qs0.jpg https://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1232xt7.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1235bl4.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

clearing out stuff, totally open to offers.
Lots of 32/30 pants...

1) 
Short Sleeve PRL Madras Shirt
Size Medium
$12 shipped

2)
Polo Chinos (I _think _they're the GI chinos).
marked 32/32, shrunken to a 32/30
flat front, no cuffs
normal chino wear & tear, and a few of the fly buttons need replacing.
$15 shipped

3)
Polo 'Philip' chinos
32/30, no pleats, no cuffs
$15 shipped

4)
BB Khakis
Great condition, cuffs, pleats.
34/30, these were taken in to a 32" waist, can easily be let back out
(only the actual waist was taken in, if that makes sense).
$12 shipped.

5)
Polo Hammond Khakis
32/32
great condition only worn a couple times.
Pleated, cuffed.

6) *Both belts spoken for*
I have a couple size 32 "Coach" brand belts that I've outgrown.
Blue surcingle and Black leather, real leather and solid brass in each.
(The black one is "indented" from regular wear on the last hole).

I'd love to trade for a nice-ish size 34 surcingle belt.
otherwise
$15 shipped surcingle
$15 shipped black

7) Still have this 44R/L suit
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=827481&postcount=3239
$15 shipped (or shipping cost +$5)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Reduced tweeds!*

*PRICE REDUCTIONS!*

*I have two remaining tweeds from the last set, with holds on two more. The costs are now close to shipping only, so grab 'em while you can--these are lovely tweeds! (Prices include CONUS shipping.)*

*2) Moore's solid green Harris tweed.*

A *lovely* jacket, tagged size 50 and seems to run true. An unusual solid dark green, this is in Very Good condition with no issues at all. Another reluctant sale...

S: 21.5
A: 27.25
C: 25.5
L: 33.5

*Now $15 or offer or trade*

*3) Gerald Austin of Bond Street, London, Harris tweed.*

Tagged a 48R, but is certainly a (large) 48L. This is the golden brown herringbone mentioned above. It's a beautiful condition, and is fully lined. Another jacket I'm very sorry to let go! This is a sack, with 2-button closure (not a 3/2), and has no vent.

Measurements:

S: 20
C: 25
A: 26.75
L: 33

*Now $25 or offer or trade*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds!*

As my weight-loss-induced Great Tweed Cull continues, I'll be posting more tweeds tomorrow. Highlights include a beautiful MTM or bespoke Burberry in loden green with windowpane check and working surgeon's cuffs (c.48L), and a lovely British warm-coloured Harris tweed overcoat (c.42R). I'll also be listing a dark tan Harris with lovely vertical stripes in 44R--a recent acquistion that has been rendered obsolete by a lovely jacket I just received from Doctor Damage!

As always, I'm looking to find these good homes rather than work on putting a downpayment on Hearst Castle, so prices will be low and offers welcome! :icon_smile:

Please PM with any initial interest!


----------



## wnh

Price drops. As always, make an offer if interested.



> 2. Hickey Freeman check sport coat (w/ rust, navy, hunter green), *$40 shipped*. Fully lined, 2B darted, 87% lambswool/13% cashmere blend. Absolutely beautiful jacket. "Boardroom" model. Tagged size is 39R. Measurements are:
> Chest - 21.5"
> Shoulders - 18.5"
> Sleeves - 24" (with 1" + to be let out if needed)
> Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010023la6.jpg https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024wx7.jpg
> 
> 4. Pringle of Scotland cotton knit long-sleeved polo sweater, size XL, *$20 shipped*. Made in Northern Mariana Islands (USA). Measurements can be provided upon request.
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010010cf2.jpg
> 
> Two pairs of pants from Lands' End, new without tags. I purchased them last winter, took off the tags, and have done nothing with them, so it's time to go. I'm asking *$18 shipped* for each, or take them both for *$30 shipped*.
> 
> 5. Lands' End yellow poly/cotton blend (I can't say for sure at the moment, but I think they're 60/40 poly/cotton). Turn 'em into shorts if you'd like. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$18 shipped*.
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fz8.jpg
> 
> 6. Lands' End red 100% cotton pants. 34" waist, unhemmed. *$18 shipped*.
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010035qn0.jpg
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034uo6.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Navy Samuelsohn Sack 38 / Black Pebble Grain Longwings 9 1/2 D*

I've got a very nice Samuelsohn 2 button navy/chalkstripe sack, size 38 R. Its an all-seasons weight with canvassed front and the trousers are flat fronted. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, shoulders 18" seam to seam, sleeves 24" with 1 1/2" under and the length is 31 1/2" from the top of the collar, 30" from the bottom. Trousers are: 18" at the waist (fully let out) with a 30" inseam and 1 3/4" cuffs. Asking $70 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img72/sam1bx9.jpg/1/

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sam2wl8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=samdw3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

A very nice pair of lightly used black Executive Imperial longwings, size 9.5 D. These are pebble grain, double storm welted soles and both the soles and heels are at least 90%+. As you can see in the pictures, the uppers take a beautiful shine. Asking $55 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img379/ei1lq8.jpg/1/

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei2oy0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei3ck0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## swb120

*Prices reduced!*

*Here are some hangers-on from various places in this thread (all prices include shipping):

Brooks Brothers 43L 3/2 sack suit - now $35

NWOB Bass Weejuns, size 8A - now $20

Florsheim wingtips, size 8D - now $25

Brooks Bros. gaberdines, size 34-30.5 - now $20

Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece gray flannel pants, size 41-28 (can be up to 30.5) - now $20

Talbott tie - now $14*

For photos of any of the items, you can see them on the Sales Forum thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=833023#post833023


----------



## swb120

Above Chipp rep tie is sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful MTM Burberry*

My weight loss leads to another very reluctant sale... But this MTM (or possibly bespoke) Burberry jacket deserves better than hanging in my closet only to be admired... 

This jacket is a *beautiful* light Loden green miniature herringbone with a windowpane overcheck of dark orange rust and light cranberry red. It was made in London in 1998, either as a bespoke garment or MTM. It has a three-button front chest closure, with three buttons on its fully working surgeon's cuffs. It's lined in gold satin (I think), and very elegantly (and subtly) darted. Its measurements (all according to Harris' guidelines, found on the front page of the AAAC Fora) are:

Length 34
Arm, 27.25
Chest 25
Waist 23.5
Shoulder 19.5.

One minor flaw: There are three or four small pen lines on the lining above the interior pocket; they'd invisible when the coat is on, but, of course, I have to mention them. Otherwise, this is absolutely flawless!

This really is a very reluctant sale; with the Hilton MTM that I sold some time ago, this is one of the most beautiful jackets I've ever seen. :icon_smile:

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Gerald Austin tweed is now claimed; the Moore's below is still available. Offers welcome--I'd really like to find this a home!*

*2) Moore's solid green Harris tweed.

*A *lovely* jacket, tagged size 50 and seems to run true. An unusual solid dark green, this is in Very Good condition with no issues at all. Another reluctant sale...

S: 21.5
A: 27.25
C: 25.5
L: 33.5

*Now $15 or offer or trade*


----------



## swb120

Above Brooks Brothers gabs are sold.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment--thanks!

Brooks Brothers soft pink 'Performance Polo' -- Large
Just the perfect shade of pink.
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal please


----------



## swb120

*Atkinsons/Brooks Brothers irish poplin ties, Allen Edmonds black wingtips, sz 10.5 C*

Up for sale are two Atkinsons irish poplin ties (one rebranded for Brooks Brothers), and a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds McAllister black wingtips, size 10.5C

1) Atkinsons irish poplin ties: 
a) BB blue-green regimental stripe. In outstanding condition. Gorgeous tie. Width 3 3/8-3 1/2".
Asking *$35 shipped*.
b) Atkinsons burgundy-green-blue stripe. In good condition. Will need to be re-pressed (I didn't want to do this myself; I'll leave it to the buyer) to center the tip. Same width. Asking *$25 shipped*.

https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1834ch7.jpg https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1835fc6.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1837cl2.jpg

2) Allen Edmonds wingtips: McAllister model. Classic styling in black. Uppers in outstanding condition. Soles is great shape. Measurements: Length - 12 1/2"; Width - 4 1/8". Asking *$70 shipped*.

https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1838yo3.jpg https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1840iy0.jpg https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1843wq7.jpg https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1842nc6.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Oxxford houndstooth 3/2 undarted sack sport coat w/ patch pockets, sz. 42S - 43S*

*Trad heaven!* Up for auction is a gorgeous Oxxford 3/2 undarted sack single-vent sport coat, with a lovely brown/tan/blue houndstooth pattern. In excellent condition. Either cashmere/wool mix or 100% cashmere [inside tag reads: "Claridge Cashmere"]. Very soft material. Asking *$100 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 29 1/2"
Sleeve: 22" (with 2" to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 19"

Photos:

https://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1845rv0.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1847cn7.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1849zb3.jpg https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1851hu9.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two more (smaller) tweeds*

*(ALMOST) FINAL (?) TWEEDS!*

Here are the last two tweeds (for now!) that I'm passing on. They're both just a little too short for me, otherwise I'd be keeping them; they need good homes! Measurements follow Harris's guidelines; these are ideal for you 44Rs...

Offers welcome! Please PM me with interest.

*A) Harris tweed in light brown and blue herringbone.*

This is a basic two-button closure Harris tweed jacket, destined to become someone's faithful companion. It's a very nice, subtle brown and blue herringbone, with the traditional Harris tweed lines running vertically through it in a darker blue. In Very Good condition with no flaws that I could find. It is darted, but the darts are almost unnoticeable, and good in tweed anyway!

Measurements:

C: 22.5 (fits a 44)
W: 22
L: 31
A: 24
S: 18

Asking $40 shipped in CONUS--offers welcome!

*B) Green Ivy sack tweed.*

This was made by the Country Squire in Princeton, NJ--and looks it! A *very* Ivy coat in light loden green with thick vertical lines of moss green running through it. Vented, sack, with a 3-button closure (not 3/2, alas), and in Very Good condition. I just never got enough wear from this, alas...

It's tagged a 46L, but fits more like a 44R.

Measurements:

C: 22.5
W: 21.5
L: 31.5
S: 19
A: 25

Asking $30 shipped in CONUS--offers welcome!

*And I still have the much larger...*

*C) Moore's solid green Harris tweed.*

A *lovely* jacket, tagged size 50 and seems to run true. An unusual solid dark green, this is in Very Good condition with no issues at all. Another reluctant sale...

S: 21.5
A: 27.25
C: 25.5
L: 33.5

Asking $15 shipped in CONUS (pretty much the shipping cost!)

*And a coat...*

I also have a Harris tweed coat in British warm tan that looks like it would work for a 42R/L--I'll be posting this shortly.


----------



## a4audi08

*$70 shipped conus*
gray BB Brooksease 3/2, fully lined, center vent, sized 44R, measurements as follows:
Length: 32''
Shoulders: 19.25''
Sleeves: 23.5'' (+3'')
Chest: 46''

Pants: pleated
Waist: 39'' (+3.75'')
Waist: 29.75'' (+1'') with 1.5'' cuffs


















hickey freeman, 2b darted jacket from the canterbury line - 15% cashmere - $40
Length: 33''
Shoulder: 19.5''
Sleeves: 25'' (+3'')
Chest: 44''


----------



## TweedyDon

*Golden brown Burberry tweed*

Ok, here's what I think will be my final offering from The Great Tweed Cull--at least for now! :icon_smile_wink:

This is lovely soft Burberry jacket in golden brown herringbone. It's tagged a 46R, but please see the measurements--this feels more like a 46 or 48L. It was produced for Cohn's of Baton Rouge, and, while there is no fabric content listed, it's almost certainly wool--possibly lamb's, as it's so soft. It has one vent, and is not especially trad. being darted. But it's a lovely jacket, and someone here might like it a lot! :icon_smile:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24.5
Length: 33
Shoulder: 20.5
Arm: 24.5

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Farmer

*Herringbone Harris Tweed*

Hi all - this beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed is a tidge small for me.

It's probably a 43/44 - not marked - I wear a 44 and it is a bit trim in the waist for me.

Two button, single back vent, half-lined.

Asking $40 shipped or reasonable offer... it is flawless, truly excellent condition.

Pictures aren't well indicative of how nice this thing is - washed out, sorry.


----------



## Farmer

*Emblematic Belts, Repp Ties*

Two emblematic belts: one Bermuda, other signal flags. $15 each or best offer. Size 36.










Brooks Brothers 'Makers' Repp tie - burgundy and gold. $20 or best offer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Camel hair jacket, 42R, sack*

And no moth damage. It's tan, Eddie Bauer (go figure), all patch pockets (not flapped) and still at Goodwill. Happy to pick it up if anyone is interested. I'd imagine it would be about $12 CONUS.


----------



## J Simulcik

Farmer said:


> Two emblematic belts: one Bermuda, other signal flags. $15 each or best offer. Size 36.


Size 36 as in fits 36, or as in 32+4"? Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have one more tweed to list! A Kilgour, French, and Stanbury in dark grey with some form of grey overcheck. NOT trad., obviously, as this hails from a Savile Row house, but lovely nonetheless and could certainly find a good home here. I believe that it's another 48L (or maybe 46L?), and will post details tomorrow!

As always, please PM with initial interest! :icon_smile:


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced!*

Price reduced to *$65 shipped.*



swb120 said:


> *Trad heaven!* Up for auction is a gorgeous Oxxford 3/2 undarted sack single-vent sport coat, with a lovely brown/tan/blue houndstooth pattern. Patch pockets. In excellent condition. Either cashmere/wool mix or 100% cashmere [inside tag reads: "Claridge Cashmere"]. Very soft material. Asking *$65 shipped*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 43"
> Length (fr. bottom of collar): 29 1/2"
> Sleeve: 22" (with 2" to let out)
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19"
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1845rv0.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1847cn7.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1849zb3.jpg https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1851hu9.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^Really nice.

For sale is an excellent/'as new' condition Brooks Brothers 'Performance Polo', size Large. The color is slightly washed out in the picture, but there is no fading at all to the shirt.

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## ccl127

*Alden LHS*

I'm looking for a pair of Alden LHS in cordovan size 11.5 B/D if anyone has a pair they need to get rid of... which is probably unlikely on this board!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers Made to Measure black blazer, size 42R-43R*

Up for sale is a gorgeous black Brooks Brothers blazer, approx. size 42R or 43R (check measurements), from their Made to Measure program. At first, I wasn't sure if it was black, or a deep navy, but I believe it's black.

Full canvassed, lots of handwork. 2-button, single vent, darted. No material tag, but feels like all wool. Like new, with the exception of some shinyness on sleeves near buttons (easily taken care of with a press cloth). Silver monogrammed buttons (you're in luck if your initials are "YEH"). Asking *$60 plus shipping*.

Measurements: 
Chest - 45"
Waist - 42"
Length (fr. bottom of collar) - 31 7/8"
Shoulder - 19 1/4"
Sleeves - 24" (with 2" to let out)

Photos:

https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1764aa5.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1766rs5.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1772jw6.jpg https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1768br2.jpg


----------



## Duck

I am still looking for a pair of LHS in burgundy shell 9.5 D. I have bought two pairs of alden shells this year and I am not allowed to buy another new pair for a little while (it makes sense).


----------



## rgrossicone

*TWEED JACKET WANTED*

Just a heads up, I've been looking for a plain tweed (brown or grey) herringbone sportcoat in a 38s. I could do a speckeled tweed or herringbone, but not a plaid. Been looking forever...if anyone has one they'd be willing to part with, PM me please, or direct me toward with a link. Muchos Gracias Senors.


----------



## Danny

*2 pairs of PRL cords*

First a pair of lighter grey cords in a slightly more casual cut, really nice drape. Size 33x32. These have been worn previously. $20 shipped to CONUS.

And a pair of dark forest green ones in a traditional cut, with cuffed bottoms at 1.75". These are brand new, never worn, just been cuffed that's all. I lightened them a bit to show the texture, they are a fairly dark green color. Size 34x30. $25 shipped to CONUS.

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pologreysn8.jpg
https://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pologreylabeldy0.jpg
https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pologreensc1.jpg
https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pologreen2bl0.jpg
https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pologreenlabelbd8.jpg


----------



## Joe Beamish

I'm sure you know, eBay is littered with very modestly priced tweeds. In the past month, I've picked up a couple great herringbone tweed jackets in my size for under $10 piece.

I created a saved search for the item, and received email alerts with new postings. Eventually this leads to some "hits".

Good luck!



rgrossicone said:


> Just a heads up, I've been looking for a plain tweed (brown or grey) herringbone sportcoat in a 38s. I could do a speckeled tweed or herringbone, but not a plaid. Been looking forever...if anyone has one they'd be willing to part with, PM me please, or direct me toward with a link. Muchos Gracias Senors.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> I am still looking for a pair of LHS in burgundy shell 9.5 D. I have bought two pairs of alden shells this year and I am not allowed to buy another new pair for a little while (it makes sense).


For your sake, I hope the moratorium does not last to long (two winks)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer!*

This is the standard trad. workhorse! A Brooks Brothers Brooksblend navy blazer in *excellent* condition with brass buttons, patch pockets, and a lovely 3/2 lapel roll.

Tagged 46L, and runs true to size.

This is a lovely blazer that I just didn't wear that much, and has now been supplanted by a 44L Brooks blazer that fits me much better!

Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## ccl127

*Barbour Beaufort*

I have a one-year old Barbour Beaufort in standard olive in great condition. Its a size 48 and a bit too big for me so its up for sale here just in time for some real Barbour weather. Private message me with an offer.

-CCL


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three more LARGE Harris tweeds!*

I think that this will be my final set--although I'll be posting a large Kilgour, French, and Stanbury tweed this weekend. I started to regret my weight loss while photographing and measuring these, but at least I know they'll go to good homes!

*These are all in the 48L range*, but please see my measurements. Photographs are available on request. *I'm open to offers on everything*; my main aim here is to find these all good homes!

All of the following are Harris tweeds, and the measurements follow Harris' guide. Acronyms: S=Shoulder, C=Chest, A=Arm, L=Length, W=Waist.

*Please PM me with interest.*

*1) Grey, white, steel blue herringbone Harris tweed.*

The foundation for a fall wardrobe! This is a lovely herringbone, half-lined, Harris tweed jacket. Very Good condition.

S-19
C-24
A-28
L-33
W-22.5

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS

*PICTURES NOW AVAILABLE ON REQUEST*

*2) Beautiful houndstooth Harris tweed.*

*Made in England.*

*Tagged 48XL*

This is a really beautiful jacket! It's a houndstooth, with the main colours of each "tooth" being very dark chocolate brown and a lighter tan, with turquoise and loden green accents in each "tooth". The overall effect is lovely, with the dark blues and browns dominating from a distance. It's fully lined, and in absolutely Excellent condition. A beautiful all-British Harris tweed, I'm sorry to part with this.

S-22
C-25
A-24
L-33
W-23

Asking $65 shipped in CONUS

*PICTURES NOW AVAILABLE ON REQUEST*

*3) Light brown houndstooth Harris tweed,*

This is another houndstooth, this time in two shades of brown; a dark tan and a lighter tan. originally sold by the trad. Sacramento clotheirs Planteen & Co., this jacket is half-lined, with red piping around the outside of the lining where it's attached to the tweed. PLEASE NOTE, though, that one of the interior seams of the lining has come undone at a shoulder; this could be easily repaired by your local drycleaner--or even yourself! This is reflected in the asking price. A very nice jacket in Good condition.

S-19.5
C-25
A-26
L-32
W-23.5

Asking $30 shipped in CONUS

*PICTURES AVAILABLE ON REQUEST*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Irish tweed jacket*

*From Scotland to Ireland...*

A very dark charcoal herringbone in Irish tweed, loomed by Hills of Lucan and made in the Republic of Ireland by Dubtex. Very Good condition, fully lined, double vented. Probably a 46R? A lovely jacket! :icon_smile:

S-19.5
C-24.5
A-25.5
L-31

Asking $30 shipped in CONUS

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## rebel222

*Alden "Bespoke" Shell Cordovan Loafers (not LHS) 11.5D*

I came across these interesting loafers. I don't think they are actually bespoke, but they are labeled that. Alden Shell Cordovan 11.5D for OSCC (Old School Clothing Company). They are pretty interesting. I have never seen this model before. Size 11.5D. Original soles measure 12 7/16" X 4 1/2" Asking $120 shipped CONUS. PM me if outside this area, or if you have any questions. Shoe Trees NOT included. The first 2 pics were taken without a flash to show the actual color.


----------



## TradTeacher

Guys,

I'm selling a beautiful Brooks Brothers Houndstooth sack jacket, size 40R. The jacket is from last season and is made from Saxxon wool, which has a beautiful and silky drape to it.

*Measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31.75"*

I don't have pictures (I can take some if necessary), but here's a link to the jacket in the BB Clearance section of the website: www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage....fault_color=Grey-tan

I have $150 in the jacket, but I'll let it go for *$100 shipped*. That is a huge savings compared to what it's going for on the BB website.

Payment by Paypal, please.


----------



## swb120

Price reduced: *$45 shipped*.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a gorgeous black Brooks Brothers blazer, approx. size 42R or 43R (check measurements), from their Made to Measure program. At first, I wasn't sure if it was black, or a deep navy, but I believe it's black.
> 
> Full canvassed, lots of handwork. 2-button, single vent, darted. No material tag, but feels like all wool. Like new, with the exception of some shinyness on sleeves near buttons (easily taken care of with a press cloth). Silver monogrammed buttons (you're in luck if your initials are "YEH"). Asking *$60 plus shipping*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - 45"
> Waist - 42"
> Length (fr. bottom of collar) - 31 7/8"
> Shoulder - 19 1/4"
> Sleeves - 24" (with 2" to let out)
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1764aa5.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1766rs5.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1772jw6.jpg https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1768br2.jpg


----------



## swb120

Prices reduced - see below!
AE wingtips now $60 shipped
Irish poplin ties reduced to 30 and 22.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are two Atkinsons irish poplin ties (one rebranded for Brooks Brothers), and a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds McAllister black wingtips, size 10.5C
> 
> 1) Atkinsons irish poplin ties:
> a) BB blue-green regimental stripe. In outstanding condition. Gorgeous tie. Width 3 3/8-3 1/2".
> Asking *$30 shipped*.
> b) Atkinsons burgundy-green-blue stripe. In good condition. Will need to be re-pressed (I didn't want to do this myself; I'll leave it to the buyer) to center the tip. Same width. Asking *$22 shipped*.
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1834ch7.jpg https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1835fc6.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1837cl2.jpg
> 
> 2) Allen Edmonds wingtips: McAllister model. Classic styling in black. Uppers in outstanding condition. Soles is great shape. Measurements: Length - 12 1/2"; Width - 4 1/8". Asking *$60 shipped*.
> 
> https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1838yo3.jpg https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1840iy0.jpg https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1843wq7.jpg https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1842nc6.jpg


----------



## rgrossicone

Joe Beamish said:


> I'm sure you know, eBay is littered with very modestly priced tweeds. In the past month, I've picked up a couple great herringbone tweed jackets in my size for under $10 piece.
> 
> I created a saved search for the item, and received email alerts with new postings. Eventually this leads to some "hits".
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, i do check eBay often, but most of their's just don't fit my style...I actually hit gold today at the Cent 21 in Paramus...got 2 John Bartlett Tweed jackets (one brown, one grey) at $99 each. They're double vented which is very rare for tweed and in a 38S...although made in China...they also have suede elbow patches...I may keep them both or return the one I don't like as much...


----------



## TweedyDon

Joe Beamish said:


> I'm sure you know, eBay is littered with very modestly priced tweeds. In the past month, I've picked up a couple great herringbone tweed jackets in my size for under $10 piece


What size are you--because I'd like to be it! :icon_smile_wink:

I just did a search on recently-ended auctions on eBay, and found that Harris tweed jackets in the 48 size range (my former size) went for between $39.95 plus shipping (with a BIN) and $153 plus shipping; the usual price was c.$60 plus shipping.

Oh well--at least I suppose I can be relieved that I've not somehow been missing out on any bargains!


----------



## dshell

*Tweed Doesn't Fit Me :-(*

Hi Chaps,

I bought this jacket on ebay, but sadly it's too large for me. Now, I know its not exactly a 3 button rolled to 2 sack coat, but it does have a nice coarse heavy tweed with limited waist suppression and no shoulder padding. Although I'm not an expert, it does seem to be well made.

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010001xc6.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010003gp3.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010002ps2.jpghttps://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010004ii3.jpg

Sizes: None marked, so the following use the A Harris method:
Chest: 44"
Waist: 40"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 30"
Sleeve: Just shy of 25"

I think that makes it a 40S, or there abouts.

I'll take $20 shipped CONUS, or if you think that's unreasonable, make an offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price reductions on 42/44 (?) tweeds*

Please note the price reductions on the following two tweeds; offers welcome! 

Here are the last two tweeds (for now!) that I'm passing on. They're both just a little too short for me, otherwise I'd be keeping them; they need good homes! Measurements follow Harris's guidelines; I think that these fall into the *44R *range...

Offers welcome! Please PM me with interest.

*A) Harris tweed in light brown and blue herringbone.*

This is a basic two-button closure Harris tweed jacket, destined to become someone's faithful companion. It's a very nice, subtle brown and blue herringbone, with the traditional Harris tweed lines running vertically through it in a darker blue. In Very Good condition with no flaws that I could find. It is darted, but the darts are almost unnoticeable, and good in tweed anyway!

Measurements:

Chest: 22.5 (fits a 44)
Waist: 22
Length: 31
Arm: 24
Shoulder: 18

CLAIMED

*B) Green Ivy sack tweed.*

This was made by the Country Squire in Princeton, NJ--and looks it! A *very* Ivy coat in light loden green with thick vertical lines of moss green running through it. Vented, sack, with a 3-button closure (not 3/2, alas), and in Very Good condition. I just never got enough wear from this, so here it is...

It's tagged a 46L, but fits more like a 44R.

Measurements:

Chest: 22.5
Waist: 21.5
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 19
Arm: 25

CLAIMED

*And I still have the much larger...*

*C) Moore's solid green Harris tweed.*

A *lovely* jacket, tagged size 50 and seems to run true. An unusual solid dark green, this is in Very Good condition with no issues at all. Another reluctant sale...

S: 21.5
A: 27.25
C: 25.5
L: 33.5

Asking $15 shipped in CONUS (pretty much the shipping cost!) *ON HOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

*48L and 46L jackets*

*PICTURES OF THE ORVIS NOW AVAILABLE!*

*Orvis Harris tweed, "Preswick" model. 3/2 roll lapel. NWT, unworn. Tagged 48L.*

I'm very sorry to have to let this go, but it's always been much too big for me--everywhere!--so it's time for it to find someone who can really enjoy it. It's a beautiful Harris tweed in shade of dark honey brown with an almost hopsack look to the weave of the tweed. It's fully lined, one of the interior pockets is zipped, and it has a 3/2 lapel.

This jacket is NWT and unworn, in mint condition, and still carries the original tag showing the (discounted?) sale price of $349. I bought this on eBay for *far* more than I'm asking (this was last year's Big Purchase... ) It's gorgeous, and if it fits you I envy you. A *lot*...

S: 21.5
A: 27
C: 26
L: 33.5

Asking $60 shipped in CONUS. *ON HOLD*

*Two Brooks Brothers (non-Harris) tweeds; one size 48L (on HOLD), one size 46L.*

These are both in absolutely Excellent condition, being hardly worn at all. Both are darted, I'm afraid, and a two-button front, and are in a pattern very similar to Georgia's jacket, above, except these have a smaller, more formal, houndstooth pattern consisting of dark blue, lighter blue, and grey.

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpg

Georgia's is nicer, being a sack and 3/2, but these are in harder to find (second-hand) larger sizes.

Asking $35 each, shipped in CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm selling a beautiful Brooks Brothers Houndstooth sack jacket, size 40R. The jacket is from last season and is made from Saxxon wool, which has a beautiful and silky drape to it.
> 
> *Measurements are:*
> 
> *Chest: 22"*
> *Shoulder: 19"*
> *Sleeve: 25"*
> *Length: 31.75"*
> 
> I don't have pictures (I can take some if necessary), but here's a link to the jacket in the BB Clearance section of the website: www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage....fault_color=Grey-tan
> 
> I have $150 in the jacket, but I'll let it go for *$100 shipped*. That is a huge savings compared to what it's going for on the BB website.
> 
> Payment by Paypal, please.


*Price drop to $85 shipped.*


----------



## swb120

Man, TweedyDon - you weren't kidding when you said you had a lot of Harris Tweeds!


----------



## TweedyDon

I know! I'm an academic, and wear Harris tweed every day, and have since I was a first-year undergrad.. I love it! So my slimming down means that I now have several years' worth of tweed collecting to pass on...

On the flip side, though, my recent purchase of a suit from this forum *doubled* the number of suits that I have! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## swb120

When you get down to a 43L, let me know. I have two great (and newer) BB charcoal 3/2 sack suits that I can sell you cheap!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price Cuts*

*PRICE CUTS ON THESE TWO ITEMS*

The Samuelsohn suit is sold.



tonylumpkin said:


> *NOW $55* I've got a very nice Samuelsohn 2 button navy/chalkstripe sack, size 38 R. Its an all-seasons weight with canvassed front and the trousers are flat fronted. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, shoulders 18" seam to seam, sleeves 24" with 1 1/2" under and the length is 31 1/2" from the top of the collar, 30" from the bottom. Trousers are: 18" at the waist (fully let out) with a 30" inseam and 1 3/4" cuffs. Asking $70 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img72/sam1bx9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sam2wl8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=samdw3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> *NOW $45* A very nice pair of lightly used black Executive Imperial longwings, size 9.5 D. These are pebble grain, double storm welted soles and both the soles and heels are at least 90%+. As you can see in the pictures, the uppers take a beautiful shine. Asking $55 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img379/ei1lq8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei2oy0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei3ck0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TweedyDon

*Kilgour, French,and Stanbury tweed.*

Ok, this is it--the final tweed jacket from the Great Tweed Cull!

This Kilgour, French, and Stanbury tweed jacket is a very dark charcoal Prince of Wales check with a *very* discreet double band of British Army crimson running across it. This has three sleeve buttons and a three-button closure which is almost a full 3/2 lapel roll. It has two flapped pockets on the front, a breast pocket, and a ticket pocket on the right hand side. It's also discreetly darted and in Very, Very Good condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19.5
Arm: 25.5
Length: 31.25

I'm asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers! *CLAIMED, pending payment*


----------



## a4audi08

two shirts by BB, asking $20 each shipped CONUS

bd size 16 x 34/35, NON IRON









point collar traditional fit size 15.5X32/33


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*MAKE ME AN OFFER*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes3.jpg

Brooks Brothers/Alden 9.5D black calf loafers.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/DSCN0235.jpg
Brooks Brothers navy Country Club Chinos 35W30L

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=600493&Parent_Id=207&default_color=Blue
Brooks Bros Spread Collar French Cuff 15/33 blue chambray

Please make me an offer on any of these, no reasonable offer refused, want to move these or else they go to Goodwill.


----------



## Cheweh

Greetings gentlemen.

I'm a 2nd year student looking for a gray tweed 3/2 sack blazer. I'm looking at the BB website right now, and apparently they don't carry my size in the men's (34S), so my best bet is probably to go for a boys' size.

So if anyone can find me a BB jacket that is size 18 it would be greatly appreciated.

Here are my measurements:
Chest: 34 inches
Waist: 29 inches
Height: 5'2 (yes I know I'm short. It seems impossible to find a jacket in my size)

EDIT: Doesn't _necessarily_ have to be BB. Harris Tweed would be perfect. I know that my size is kind of hard to find, and I don't want to be missing on any great finds.


----------



## swb120

*Harris Tweed 43L, Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 9C*

Up for sale are two items:
1) Harris Tweed in a beautiful brown tweed pattern, in what I'm estimating is a 43L (check measurements - could work for a 43R, also). Leather buttons look new - no wear to them. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*.

Measurements:
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 32"
Sleeves: 25 3/4"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18 1/2"

https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1919iz6.jpg https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1924ll3.jpg https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1922ag4.jpg https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1925uw0.jpg No flash: https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1926zr0.jpg

2) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue cap toes, size 9C. Lighter, vibrant burgundy color. Uppers in excellent condition, minor creasing (as expected), tiny mark on leather by upper seam (barely perceptible). The cap toes themselves look perfect. Insoles look like new; outsoles in very good condition. Asking *$70 shipped*.

https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1945lu7.jpg https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1936bx9.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1942fn8.jpg https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1944zo8.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1939cz5.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1938hx3.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Aspinal wallet*

NOT a tweed! :icon_smile:

I bought this Aspinal billfold wallet in Smooth Cognac lined in Espresso Suede from Aspinal's ebay store a couple of months ago, but my loyalty to my old Smythson wallet has stopped me from using it--and will until my Smythson falls apart, sometime in 2028! Since this is doing no good to anyone sitting in a drawer, I'd like to pass it on for $25 shipped in CONUS.

This wallet is new and unused, but does not come boxed.

The wallet is here:

https://www.aspinaloflondon.com/esh...lfold-wallet-in-cognac-ebl-and-espresso-suede

*Drawback*: I bought this as an Aspinal overstock, and it is blindstamped in the lower-right corner with the initials "DJHC". These aren't that noticeable, and aren't the reason I'm selling (I knew of them on purchase) but obviously you should know of them!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Farmer

Reduced to $30.



Farmer said:


> Hi all - this beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed is a tidge small for me.
> 
> It's probably a 43/44 - not marked - I wear a 44 and it is a bit trim in the waist for me.
> 
> Two button, single back vent, half-lined.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped or reasonable offer... it is flawless, truly excellent condition.
> 
> Pictures aren't well indicative of how nice this thing is - washed out, sorry.


----------



## swb120

*Interest Check: Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers/Robert Kirk Ltd. suits, 42S*

Would any be interested in a number of great-looking trad suits, mostly 3/2 sacks with flat front cuffed pants, from Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers/Robert Kirk, Ltd, and one of CCC/Kirk own label?

Here is what's available:
1) 3/2 sack glen plaid CCC label - light gray w/blue, pale orange windowpane (summer suit)
2) 3/2 sack charcoal gray flannel Southwick for CCC
3) 2-button darted brown check w/orange, green windowpane Southwick for CCC
4) 3/2 sack navy Southwick for CCC (sm. hole in seat would need to be rewoven)
5) 2-button darted navy blazer Southwick for CCC (shiny in some places)

Measurements of all suits are the same:
Suit coat measurement:
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 22 1/4" (with 1-2" to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 18 1/4 - 18 1/2"
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 28 1/2"

Pants measurements:
Waist: 38" (w/an add't 1" to let out)
Outseam: 37"
Inseam: 26 1/2" (w/an add't material to let out)

Can post photos if there is interest. The suits are in very good condition. The charcoal suit is gorgeous, and in great, great shape. If the sm. hole in the pants of the navy suit were rewoven, it, too, would be a striking suit.

Given the measurements, they will have to find the right home. Not looking to make money on these; want to put them in the hands of a Trad who will enjoy them. Likely ask around $125 for the lot. Please post or PM with interest!


----------



## playdohh22

^ for the lot? wish it were my size!!!


----------



## Joe Beamish

These are very attractive used shoes; does the "D" size run wide in calf? I must admit that my closet is Alden-less. I'm only a poor aspirant.

However, one time in the big city I tried on 9.5D shells that -- though they felt awfully snug! -- the salesman said were the right size for my feet (which normally wear wide).

Those were horsehide, though....



EastVillageTrad said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes1.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes2.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes3.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers/Alden 9.5D black calf loafers.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/DSCN0235.jpg
> Brooks Brothers navy Country Club Chinos 35W30L
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=600493&Parent_Id=207&default_color=Blue
> Brooks Bros Spread Collar French Cuff 15/33 blue chambray
> 
> Please make me an offer on any of these, no reasonable offer refused, want to move these or else they go to Goodwill.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Black Allen Edmond Graysons in size 11 D. Uppers are in very nice shape and the soles and heels are pretty good, probably 7 out of 10. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img340/grayconuz1.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img293/graycon2rf1.jpg/1/

https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graycon3mj5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graycon4uf8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TweedyDon

Both Brooks Brothers houndstooth jackets are now available, but the Orvis has been claimed.



TweedyDon said:


> *PICTURES OF THE ORVIS NOW AVAILABLE!*
> 
> *Orvis Harris tweed, "Preswick" model. 3/2 roll lapel. NWT, unworn. Tagged 48L.*
> 
> I'm very sorry to have to let this go, but it's always been much too big for me--everywhere!--so it's time for it to find someone who can really enjoy it. It's a beautiful Harris tweed in shade of dark honey brown with an almost hopsack look to the weave of the tweed. It's fully lined, one of the interior pockets is zipped, and it has a 3/2 lapel.
> 
> This jacket is NWT and unworn, in mint condition, and still carries the original tag showing the (discounted?) sale price of $349. I bought this on eBay for *far* more than I'm asking (this was last year's Big Purchase... ) It's gorgeous, and if it fits you I envy you. A *lot*...
> 
> S: 21.5
> A: 27
> C: 26
> L: 33.5
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in CONUS. *ON HOLD*
> 
> *Two Brooks Brothers (non-Harris) tweeds; one size 48L (on HOLD), one size 46L.*
> 
> These are both in absolutely Excellent condition, being hardly worn at all. Both are darted, I'm afraid, and a two-button front, and are in a pattern very similar to Georgia's jacket, above, except these have a smaller, more formal, houndstooth pattern consisting of dark blue, lighter blue, and grey.
> 
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpg
> 
> Georgia's is nicer, being a sack and 3/2, but these are in harder to find (second-hand) larger sizes.
> 
> Asking $35 each, shipped in CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price reductions*

*Prices reduced on jackets in the 48L range:*

*1) $30 shipped in CONUS*
*2) $35 shipped in CONUS*
*3) $25 shipped in CONUS*

Discounts available if you give a home to more than one, and offers welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> *These are all in the 48L range*, but please see my measurements. Photographs are available on request. *I'm open to offers on everything*; my main aim here is to find these all good homes!
> 
> All of the following are Harris tweeds, and the measurements follow Harris' guide. Acronyms: S=Shoulder, C=Chest, A=Arm, L=Length, W=Waist.
> 
> *Please PM me with interest.*
> 
> *1) Grey, white, steel blue herringbone Harris tweed.*
> 
> The foundation for a fall wardrobe! This is a lovely herringbone, half-lined, Harris tweed jacket. Very Good condition.
> 
> S-19
> C-24
> A-28
> L-33
> W-22.5
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS
> 
> *PICTURES NOW AVAILABLE ON REQUEST*
> 
> *2) Beautiful houndstooth Harris tweed.*
> 
> *Made in England.*
> 
> *Tagged 48XL*
> 
> This is a really beautiful jacket! It's a houndstooth, with the main colours of each "tooth" being very dark chocolate brown and a lighter tan, with turquoise and loden green accents in each "tooth". The overall effect is lovely, with the dark blues and browns dominating from a distance. It's fully lined, and in absolutely Excellent condition. A beautiful all-British Harris tweed, I'm sorry to part with this.
> 
> S-22
> C-25
> A-24
> L-33
> W-23
> 
> Asking $65 shipped in CONUS
> 
> *PICTURES NOW AVAILABLE ON REQUEST*
> 
> *3) Light brown houndstooth Harris tweed,*
> 
> This is another houndstooth, this time in two shades of brown; a dark tan and a lighter tan. originally sold by the trad. Sacramento clotheirs Planteen & Co., this jacket is half-lined, with red piping around the outside of the lining where it's attached to the tweed. PLEASE NOTE, though, that one of the interior seams of the lining has come undone at a shoulder; this could be easily repaired by your local drycleaner--or even yourself! This is reflected in the asking price. A very nice jacket in Good condition.
> 
> S-19.5
> C-25
> A-26
> L-32
> W-23.5
> 
> Asking $30 shipped in CONUS
> 
> *PICTURES AVAILABLE ON REQUEST*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes1.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes2.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/shoes3.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers/Alden 9.5D black calf loafers.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/DSCN0235.jpg
> Brooks Brothers navy Country Club Chinos 35W30L
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=600493&Parent_Id=207&default_color=Blue
> Brooks Bros Spread Collar French Cuff 15/33 blue chambray
> 
> Please make me an offer on any of these, no reasonable offer refused, want to move these or else they go to Goodwill.


Add to that this tweed I just bought from TonyLumpkin, and it just didn't work for me:

This is a gorgeous three button sack Harris Tweed from the Harvard Coop. It is center vented with leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 1/2", Sleeve 24 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30 1/4".

$35ppd

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop3.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop4.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop5.jpg


----------



## stfu

EastVillageTrad said:


> Add to that this tweed I just bought from TonyLumpkin, and it just didn't work for me:
> 
> This is a gorgeous three button sack Harris Tweed from the Harvard Coop. It is center vented with leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 1/2", Sleeve 24 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30 1/4".
> 
> $35ppd
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop2.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop3.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop4.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop5.jpg


EVT, was that Tweed too tight? It looks great but I am sure would be too small for me.


----------



## TMMKC

*One Tradly Tennis Sweater!*

I have owned this Brooks Brothers tennis (or is it cricket?) sweater for many years, but it's time to say goodbye. It's still in excellent condition.

Size: Large
Cream-colored wool with navy/deep red stripes.

*Asking $25 (including shipping). PM me if interested.*


----------



## efdll

*BB blazer, Cole Haan English shoes, Ferragamo cashmere jacket*

If this doesn't work I'll have to break down and learn how to post photos. But for the time being here it goes.
1) Brooks Brothers 3-button 346 blazer. Classic navy blue, lightweight wool, brass buttons with BB sheep, not sack (darted and shoulder definition). Size 46R.
2) Cole Haan tan suede wingtip bals. Made in England. Size 9 1/2 medium. Worn only a few times.
3) Salvatore Ferragamo cashmere sports jacket. 3 button but darted and Italian shape with double vents. Rich earth tone plaid. Beautiful and soft. Size 44R.
4) Brooks Brothers 346 dark navy overcoat, cashmere-wool blend. Bought it a year ago for a trip to NY and not worn since. Size 46R.

All in excellent shape. Make reasonable offer for CONUS.


----------



## ccl127

I still have the Barbour for sale... I guess this is the last shot before it goes on ebay.



ccl127 said:


> I have a one-year old Barbour Beaufort in standard olive in great condition. Its a size 48 and a bit too big for me so its up for sale here just in time for some real Barbour weather. Private message me with an offer.
> 
> -CCL


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets in the 46 range*

I have the following jackets remaining in the 46 size range; *please note price reductions! Please also see the jackets below.*

*Please PM with interest.*

*1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 navy sack blazer.*

This "Brooksblend" blazer in excellent condition with brass buttons, patch pockets, and a lovely 3/2 lapel roll.

Tagged 46L, and runs true to size.

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS

*2) Brooks Brothers houndstooth jacket.*

Tagged 46L, and runs true to size. This is in Excellent condition, being hardly worn at all. Darted, alas, and a two-button front, this is very similar to Georgia's jacket, above (whose picture is below) except this has a smaller, more formal, houndstooth pattern consisting of dark blue, lighter blue, and grey.

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpg

Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.

*3) Irish tweed jacket*

A very dark charcoal herringbone in Irish tweed, loomed by Hills of Lucan and made in the Republic of Ireland by Dubtex. Very Good condition, fully lined, double vented. Probably a 46R? A lovely jacket!

S-19.5
C-24.5
A-25.5
L-31

Claimed pending payment


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets in the 48 range*

I have the following jackets remaining in the larger (46 and 48) size range--please note price reductions! As always, offers welcome!

*Photographs are available on request*. The measurements follow Harris' guide. Acronyms: S=Shoulder, C=Chest, A=Arm, L=Length, W=Waist.

*Please PM me with interest.*

*1) Grey, white, steel blue herringbone Harris tweed.*

The foundation for a fall wardrobe! This is a lovely herringbone, half-lined, Harris tweed jacket. Very Good condition.

S-19
C-24
A-28
L-33
W-22.5

Claimed pending payment

*2) Beautiful houndstooth Harris tweed.*

*Made in England.*

*Tagged 48XL (More like a 48L)*

This is a really beautiful jacket! It's a houndstooth, with the main colours of each "tooth" being very dark chocolate brown and a lighter tan, with turquoise and loden green accents in each "tooth". The overall effect is lovely, with the dark blues and browns dominating from a distance. It's fully lined, and in absolutely Excellent condition. A beautiful all-British Harris tweed, I'm sorry to part with this.

S-22
C-25
A-24
L-33
W-23

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS

*3) Light brown houndstooth Harris tweed.*

This is another houndstooth, this time in two shades of brown; a dark tan and a lighter tan. originally sold by the trad. Sacramento clotheirs Planteen & Co., this jacket is half-lined, with red piping around the outside of the lining where it's attached to the tweed. PLEASE NOTE, though, that one of the interior seams of the lining has come undone at a shoulder; this could be easily repaired by your local drycleaner--or even yourself! This is reflected in the asking price. A very nice jacket in Good condition.

S-19.5
C-25
A-26
L-32
W-23.5

Asking $20 shipped in CONUS

*4) Brooks Brothers houndstooth tweed.*

*Tagged 48L*, and runs true to size.

This is in Excellent condition, being hardly worn at all. Darted, two-button front, and are in a pattern very similar to Georgia's jacket (shown below) except these have a smaller, more formal, houndstooth pattern consisting of dark blue, lighter blue, and grey.

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpg

$30 shipped


----------



## vwguy

perdido said:


> If this doesn't work I'll have to break down and learn how to post photos. But for the time being here it goes.
> 1) Brooks Brothers 3-button 346 blazer. Classic navy blue, lightweight wool, brass buttons with BB sheep, not sack (darted and shoulder definition). Size 46R.
> 2) Cole Haan tan suede wingtip bals. Made in England. Size 9 1/2 medium. Worn only a few times.
> 3) Salvatore Ferragamo cashmere sports jacket. 3 button but darted and Italian shape with double vents. Rich earth tone plaid. Beautiful and soft. Size 44R.
> 4) Brooks Brothers 346 dark navy overcoat, cashmere-wool blend. Bought it a year ago for a trip to NY and not worn since. Size 46R.
> 
> All in excellent shape. Make reasonable offer for CONUS.


Do you have any pics of the suede wingtips?

Brian


----------



## a4audi08

two absolutely beautiful tweeds, both 3/2s
i'll take $40 shipped CONUS/ea. if this is too high just make a reasonable offer. THANKS

the first is probably my favorite and wouldn't be for sale if i were still a 38. measurements are:

chest: 40
length:30.25
sleeves: 23.5
shoulders: 17.25


























the 2nd is a harris tweed size 42R


----------



## Pgolden

*J Press OCBD withh flap pocket*

I have 2 JP OCBD with flap pocket in 16.5-33. Anyone interested for $35 each CONUS? One is blue, the other is yellow. Worn twice. I have a number of them, and I'm looking for different shirts.


----------



## TMMKC

TMMKC said:


> I have owned this Brooks Brothers tennis (or is it cricket?) sweater for many years, but it's time to say goodbye. It's still in excellent condition.
> 
> Size: Large
> Cream-colored wool with navy/deep red stripes.
> 
> *Asking $25 (including shipping). PM me if interested.*


*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## AlanC

SOLD

L.L. Bean dark charcoal heather lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Size Large
$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please


----------



## AlanC

SOLD

Brooks Brothers Country Club cashmere blend plaid shirt
Size Large
Regular cotton BBCC shirts retail for $148, the cashmere blend would have to be more
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Clay J

Up for sale is a little gem that I found in my father's closet. A pair of unworn, brown Brooks Brothers Tassel loafers straight from 1984, in the original shipping box from New York. They are quite small at size 7.5B, but any reasonable offers won't be refused. PM with any questions or offers, thanks!


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> *Price drop to $85 shipped.*


Jacket is *SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

ClayJ--what a great find!


----------



## swb120

*Photos added*

Would any be interested in a number of great-looking trad suits, mostly 3/2 sacks with flat front cuffed pants, from Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers/Robert Kirk, Ltd, and one of CCC/Kirk own label?

Here is what's available:
1) 3/2 sack glen plaid CCC label - light gray w/blue, pale orange windowpane (summer suit)

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1416wr0.jpg https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1419qj9.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1420xw8.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1423km7.jpg

2) 3/2 sack charcoal gray flannel Southwick for CCC

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1424lf1.jpg https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1428ra5.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1429uw0.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1430jj7.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1432nd7.jpg

3) 2-button darted brown check w/orange, green windowpane Southwick for CCC

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1437pj3.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1434od1.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1433sg0.jpg

4) 3/2 sack navy suit - CCC label (sm. hole in seat would need to be rewoven)

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1445ey5.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1439mz5.jpg https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1440kg2.jpg https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1441gk2.jpg 
*sm. hole*: https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1443oz8.jpg
*extra fabric in hem:* https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1442by2.jpg

5) 2-button darted navy blazer Southwick for CCC (shiny in some places)

https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1447nn5.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1448cm3.jpg https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1452pz3.jpg

Measurements of all suits are the same:
Suit coat measurement:
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 22 1/4" (with 1-2" to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 18 1/4 - 18 1/2"
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 28 1/2"

Pants measurements:
Waist: 38" (w/an add't 1" to let out)
Outseam: 37"
Inseam: 26 1/2" (w/an add't material to let out)

*Addt material in pants' hems to let out *(these measurements assume that the pants remained cuffed. If you lose the cuffs on any suit, you will have an add't 1.75" or so to play with):
Suit #1 - approx. 1"
Suit #2 - approx. 1/2"
Suit #3 - approx. 1"
Suit #4 - approx. 2 1/2"

Can post photos if there is interest. The suits are in very good condition. The charcoal suit is gorgeous, and in great, great shape. If the sm. hole in the pants of the navy suit were rewoven, it, too, would be a striking suit.

Given the measurements, they will have to find the right home. Not looking to make money on these; want to put them in the hands of a Trad who will enjoy them. Likely ask around $125 for the lot. Please post or PM with interest!


----------



## AlanC

Clay J said:


> Up for sale is a little gem that I found in my father's closet. A pair of unworn, brown Brooks Brothers Tassel loafers straight from 1984, in the original shipping box from New York. They are quite small at size 7.5B, but any reasonable offers won't be refused. PM with any questions or offers, thanks!


If no one purchases here you need to list on ebay and accept bids from Japan. Seriously.


----------



## AlanC

I've started two sales threads in the Sales forum with several items of likely interest to the folks here.

In the sportcoats thread I have listed these, nary a dart in site!

Brooks Brothers
Classic 3/2 tweed, half lined, two button cuff
Estimated size: 41/42L










NWT *Irish Kings* Tweed sportcoat
Hand Tailored in Ireland
High three button, center vent
Tagged size: 42R










*Land's End*
Made in USA
Two button, patch pockets, ventless, half-lined, taped seams. Great US made coat at a steal of a price.
Tagged Size: 42R


----------



## Clay J

Thats probably a good idea Alan. My dad just has the tiniest feet ever! He says he has more stuff that he is trying to get rid of/ find, and i found an Alden dust rag which looked very promising, so I'll look around some more.

On the other hand, my mom has some unisex and or women's Stubbs and Wootton slippers she wants me to get rid of too, these are 8.5s and she got them about ten years ago during one of their end of season sales in Palm Beach.


----------



## yossarian

I am a 7.5 and would be all over the shoes if they weren't tassels. I just can't bring myself to wear tassels.


----------



## Jack1425

*Wish list & Sizes*

I'm a 40/41R, 34 waist, 32" inseam

16 x 34 in shirts

Medium in sweaters

9 1/2D

Some things sort of on my radar: BB, HF etc..

Harris Tweed, Flannel Trousers, Navy suit (adore the 3/2 sacks) etc.. etc.. I am trying to build my trad wardrobe to a level that "keeps me trad" all the time as I have discovered this is "ME" and feel great..

Suits are the hardest to find with both jacket and trousers matching my size..

Be safe, Jack


----------



## wnh

Jack1425 said:


> I'm a 40/41R, 34 waist, 32" inseam
> ...
> 
> Suits are the hardest to find with both jacket and trousers matching my size.


No kidding. You get the impression that 90% of men in a size 40 jacket are somewhere around 5 feet tall.


----------



## Nick Nameless

*CLAIMED - PAYMENT PENDING - Pair of BB Slim Fit Must Iron OCBDs - 15/33*
Purchased last January, so these are still in excellent shape - sleeves shrunk up on me just enough to make me pass them on. Selling these as a pair.

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Aspinal wallet has now been traded! :icon_smile:


----------



## stfu

Jack1425 said:


> I'm a 40/41R, 34 waist, 32" inseam
> 
> 16 x 34 in shirts
> 
> Medium in sweaters
> 
> 9 1/2D
> 
> Some things sort of on my radar: BB, HF etc..
> 
> Harris Tweed, Flannel Trousers, Navy suit (adore the 3/2 sacks) etc.. etc.. I am trying to build my trad wardrobe to a level that "keeps me trad" all the time as I have discovered this is "ME" and feel great..
> 
> Suits are the hardest to find with both jacket and trousers matching my size..
> 
> Be safe, Jack


Jack, are you sure you are not more appropriate as a 40/41L? With a (true) 32 inseem, it seems you are rather tall. I am 6 even, 31 inseem but find a L often works best for me. Then again, maybe I have stumpy legs and ape arms.

Not sure why, but I often get caught up comparing myself to others with regard to OTR sizing.

In any case, I see a fair amount of stuff for these sizes, except strangely, those short jacket sleeves.


----------



## stfu

yossarian said:


> I am a 7.5 and would be all over the shoes if they weren't tassels. I just can't bring myself to wear tassels.


You are crazy. :icon_smile:

I don't like tassels one bit either, but those are just darn sharp looking shoes - I would not pass them up despite the tassels. Look at that color!

Also, Clay needs to get those up on ebay.


----------



## Jack1425

wnh said:


> No kidding. You get the impression that 90% of men in a size 40 jacket are somewhere around 5 feet tall.


Agreed, sadly enough.. My arm meas. is 25 1/4 and i have had a hell of a time finding jackets to fit. Same with trousers with a 33/34 inch waist with an inseam so much shorter.. The hunt continues..

Be Safe,

Jack


----------



## Jack1425

stfu said:


> Jack, are you sure you are not more appropriate as a 40/41L? With a (true) 32 inseem, it seems you are rather tall. I am 6 even, 31 inseem but find a L often works best for me. Then again, maybe I have stumpy legs and ape arms.
> 
> Not sure why, but I often get caught up comparing myself to others with regard to OTR sizing.
> 
> In any case, I see a fair amount of stuff for these sizes, except strangely, those short jacket sleeves.


ST,

You may be correct but the difference I think is about an inch correct? I'm 6 even as well and 32 as an inseam has been unchanged since I was much much younger. From jeans, chino's to any sort of trouser really a 32 is perfect every time with a nice break where it should be.. Now if my waistline would be as steady i'd be set.. Laugh..

Be safe,

Jack


----------



## EastVillageTrad

LOAFERS SOLD.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/DSCN0235.jpg
Brooks Brothers navy Country Club Chinos 35W30L

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...ult_color=Blue
Brooks Bros Spread Collar French Cuff 15/33 blue chambray

Please make me an offer on any of these, no reasonable offer refused, want to move these or else they go to Goodwill.Add to that this tweed I just bought from TonyLumpkin, and it just didn't work for me:

This is a gorgeous three button sack Harris Tweed from the Harvard Coop. It is center vented with leather buttons. Approximate measurements are: Chest 20 1/2", Sleeve 24 3/4" + 1 3/4", Shoulders 17 1/2", Length 30 1/4".

$35ppd

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop3.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop4.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/coop5.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> two absolutely beautiful tweeds, both 3/2s
> i'll take $40 shipped CONUS/ea. if this is too high just make a reasonable offer. THANKS
> 
> the first is probably my favorite and wouldn't be for sale if i were still a 38. measurements are:
> 
> chest: 40
> length:30.25
> sleeves: 23.5
> shoulders: 17.25
> 
> the 2nd is a harris tweed size 42R
> 
> _*BOTH JACKETS ABOVE SOLD*_


*MORE TWEEDY MADNESS BELOW

first is a gorgeous, 3/2 dual vented, "Lowe-Donald of Peebles" tweed made in Scotland, size is a 40 short

PRICE is $40 shipped CONUS

chest: 42''
length: 29.25''
sleeves: 24''
shoulders: 18''


















lastly is another striking 3/2, half lined, center vent tweed from a traddish store no longer in business out of columbus ohio - i would call it a size 41/42R

PRICE is $40 shipped CONUS
chest: 44''
length: 32''
sleeves: 25''
shoulders: 19''

















*


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks Brothers Repp Stripe (university line) Two Ties (1 = yellow and 1 = baby blue)*

Both are Brooks Brothers ties I purchased new from a friend. Yellow worn 3 times, baby blue still has tag on. Width of both ties just under 3 inches and length is 57.5 inches. Both ties state the silk was woven in England and Made in the USA.

Asking $15 shipped each or both for $25 shipped. I cannot see any flaws in either tie.

Payment by PayPal only and only to a CONFIRMED USA address. Shipping to CONUS only.

Please PM with any questions.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris Tweed overcoat*

This was sold to me as a 44L, but it's clearly a coat that would work for a 42L or R, or even a 40. Which is a great pity for me, as it's lovely!

It's a fully-lined camel-hair colour Harris Tweed made by Alpacuna, with raglan sleeves and brown leather-twist buttons. (The usual one you'd expect on a good Harris tweed!) It has no issues at all as far as I can see. I wish it were bigger...

Measurements:

Chest: 23 across
Sleeve: Raglan sleeve, so measured from UNDER the armpit to the cuff; 16.
Length: 42.

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Measurement update*

Brooks Brothers Brooksblend navy blazer in *excellent* condition with brass buttons, patch pockets, and a lovely 3/2 lapel roll.

Tagged 46L, and runs true to size.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19.5
Arm: 15.25
Chest: 23 (fits like a 46; tagged 46L) 
Length: 32

This is a lovely blazer that I just didn't wear that much, and has now been supplanted by a 44L Brooks blazer that fits me much better!

*The BrooksBlend has been claimed*


----------



## S.Otto

I hear you. I'm 6 even.



wnh said:


> No kidding. You get the impression that 90% of men in a size 40 jacket are somewhere around 5 feet tall.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Dark green 3/2 Brooks blazer*

Do I need two dark green blazers? No! So I'd like to pass on:

Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" dark green blazer, tagged size 44L and runs true--although please remember that Brooksgate blazers are a slim fit. *Excellent condition!* Patch pockets, brass buttons, and a lovely 3/2 lapel roll.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 17.5
Chest: 22
Length: 33
Sleeve: 26.5

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!


----------



## M. Charles

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*



M. Charles said:


> *NWT, New Old Stock Shetland Sweater
> *
> This sweater came from the McGeorge/Drumhor/Hawick knitwear factory in Scotland. It went out of business a few years ago. This is new old stock. It is identical to several McGeorges I have, from the 60s to the 80s. Saddle shoulder construction. Knitted in Scotland. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 42 ins. chest, back of neck to bottom of rib 28 ins. with 20" inch sleeves - under arm pit to end of the cuff
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=246&i=4e071qn8.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

both suits are 3/2, undarted

*PRICE IS $35 shipped/each CONUS, $60 if you buy both*

first is a blue/white stripe

chest: 42'' 
length: 30.5''
sleeves: 24.5''
shoulders: 18''

pants are flat front and uncuffed
waist: 34'' (+1'' extra)
inseam: 29'' (+3'' extra)



















second is a maroon/white

chest: 42''
length: 31''
sleeves: 24''
shoulders: 18''

pants are flat front, w/ 1.5'' cuffs
waist: 34 (+1.5'' extra)
inseam: 28.5'' (+1.5'' extra)


----------



## swb120

^ man, are those sweet! Someone should snatch those up!


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

PM sent on the blue/white suit


----------



## smets

*Norman Hilton 2 Btn Houndstooth Labeled 40R*

*BEAUTIFUL TWO BUTTON, FLAP NO PATCH POCKET AT BOTTOM AND WELT CHEST POCKET. IT HAS A SINGLE CENTER VENT. IT LOOKS TO BE NEW AND UNWORN BUT PLEASE NOTE THE SLEEVES WERE OBVIOUSLY TAKEN UP. THERE'S A PAPER TAG IN THE POCKET THAT IS STILL CRISP AND NEW. IT'S FULLY LINED BODY AND HAS A STRIPE SLEEVE LINING. MADE IN USA OF IMPORTED FABRIC. THE FABRIC IS QUITE A BEAUTIFUL LAMBSWOOL HOUNDSTOOTH CONSISTING OF A BRONZE AND BROWN COMBINATION WITH A SLIGHT GREENY BLACK INFUSED IN IT.*

*MEASUREMENTS:

CHEST: 21 3/8"
**SHOULDER: 18 5/8"
**LENGTH: 30 1/2"
**SLV LENGTH: 31 *
*
***PLEASE NOTE SLEEVE LENGTH***

$40 SHIPPED IN CONUS.









*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining tweeds!*

These three remain.... *Reduced prices--offers and trades welcome!*

*Pictures available of (1) and (2) on request.*

*1) Beautiful houndstooth Harris tweed.*

*Made in England.*
*Tagged 48XL (More like a 48L)*

This is a really beautiful jacket! It's a houndstooth, with the main colours of each "tooth" being very dark chocolate brown and a lighter tan, with turquoise and loden green accents in each "tooth". The overall effect is lovely, with the dark blues and browns dominating from a distance. It's fully lined, and in absolutely Excellent condition. A beautiful all-British Harris tweed, I'm sorry to part with this.

S-22
C-25
A-24
L-33
W-23

*Asking $25 shipped in CONUS*

*2) Light brown houndstooth Harris tweed. 48L* (but check measurements!)

This is another houndstooth, this time in two shades of brown; a dark tan and a lighter tan. originally sold by the trad. Sacramento clothiers Planteen & Co., this jacket is half-lined, with red piping around the outside of the lining where it's attached to the tweed. PLEASE NOTE, though, that one of the interior seams of the lining has come undone at a shoulder; this could be easily repaired by your local drycleaner--or even yourself! This is reflected in the asking price. A very nice jacket in Good condition.

S-19.5
C-25
A-26
L-32
W-23.5

*Asking $15 shipped in CONUS*

*3) A Brooks Brothers (non-Harris) houndstooth tweed tagged size 46L.*

In absolutely Excellent condition, being hardly worn at all. Darted, with a two-button front, and in a small, formal houndstooth pattern consisting of dark blue, lighter blue, and grey; this is similar to smets' houndstooth, above, except in different colours.

*Asking $20 shipped in CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

On reflection, this is probably *closer to a 40R or L* than to a 42...



TweedyDon said:


> This was sold to me as a 44L, but it's clearly a coat that would work for a 42L or R, or even a 40. Which is a great pity for me, as it's lovely!
> 
> It's a fully-lined camel-hair colour Harris Tweed made by Alpacuna, with raglan sleeves and brown leather-twist buttons. (The usual one you'd expect on a good Harris tweed!) It has no issues at all as far as I can see. I wish it were bigger...
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23 across
> Sleeve: Raglan sleeve, so measured from UNDER the armpit to the cuff; 16.
> Length: 42.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS


----------



## AlanC

SOLD

I've listed a pair of 10.5D Cole-Haan made in USA captoes in the Sales Forum. They're great shoes.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price reduction!*

Please note that I'll be happy to take *$25 for this coat, shipped in CONUS*--*offers and trades welcome*! Please note, too, that I think that this is *probably closer to a 40* than I first thought. That is, I think it would work well for a size 40 (or 39?) chap who would be wearing a jacket under it, but a size 42 chap might not be able to do this, and would need to wear it sans jacket. I hope that this helps!



TweedyDon said:


> This was sold to me as a 44L, but it's clearly a coat that would work for a 42R or L, or even a 40... Which is a great pity for me, as it's lovely!
> 
> It's a fully-lined camel-hair colour Harris Tweed made by Alpacuna, with raglan sleeves and brown leather-twist buttons. (The usual one you'd expect on a good Harris tweed!) It has no issues at all as far as I can see. I wish it were bigger...
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23 across
> Sleeve: Raglan sleeve, so measured from UNDER the armpit to the cuff; 16.
> Length: 42.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS


----------



## wnh

smets said:


> *BEAUTIFUL TWO BUTTON, FLAP NO PATCH POCKET AT BOTTOM AND WELT CHEST POCKET. IT HAS A SINGLE CENTER VENT. IT LOOKS TO BE NEW AND UNWORN BUT PLEASE NOTE THE SLEEVES WERE OBVIOUSLY TAKEN UP. THERE'S A PAPER TAG IN THE POCKET THAT IS STILL CRISP AND NEW. IT'S FULLY LINED BODY AND HAS A STRIPE SLEEVE LINING. MADE IN USA OF IMPORTED FABRIC. THE FABRIC IS QUITE A BEAUTIFUL LAMBSWOOL HOUNDSTOOTH CONSISTING OF A BRONZE AND BROWN COMBINATION WITH A SLIGHT GREENY BLACK INFUSED IN IT.*
> 
> *MEASUREMENTS:*
> 
> *CHEST: 21 3/8"*
> *SHOULDER: 18 5/8"*
> *LENGTH: 30 1/2"*
> *SLV LENGTH: 31 *
> 
> ****PLEASE NOTE SLEEVE LENGTH****
> 
> *$40 SHIPPED IN CONUS.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I assume you measured the sleeves like you'd measure a shirt sleeve, from the middle of the neck? Just for clarification.


----------



## Georgia

Items for sale...please PM if interested.

1. *Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings.* Size 12 D. The shell cordovan is in excellent condition, no major scratches, nicks, or gouges. The soles have been half replaced, and have >80% of their life left.
*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2873lv6.jpg
https://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2874wo7.jpg

2. *Allen Edmonds Brookwood Tassel Loafers.* Size 9.5 D. I eBay'ed these, and they are just a little too big. They are in excellent shape. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2876if6.jpg
https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2877tf8.jpg

3. *Original Sperry Topsiders.* Size 9.5 D. These are in excellent condition - hardly any signs of wear.
*SOLD*
Details:

Details:
https://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2879za7.jpg

4. *Two Viyella shirts.* Both are size XL, and are in perfect condition. 
*SOLD*

Details:
a. https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881mi5.jpg
b. https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2882pr1.jpg

5. *Viyella (for Neiman Marcus) Plaid Shirt.* Size Medium (23" chest). Great shape.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2884rc9.jpg

6. *Viyella (for Gant) Navy Blue Shirt.* Size XL (fits more like a Large - 25" chest). Front flap pocket. Great shape.
Asking $20 shipped CONUS.

Details:
https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2886nr2.jpg

7. *Two Surcingle Belts.* Both are in great shape. *$10 shipped CONUS each.*

a. English Made 'Royal Marines' belt - Size 34*SOLD*
b. Dooney & Bourke Tan & Cream belt - Size 36*SOLD*

8. *Patagonia Synchilla Fleece Snap-T*. Perfect condition - size XL. 
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2891zr0.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks Ties SOLD*

All brooks ties are sold

Both are Brooks Brothers ties I purchased new from a friend. Yellow worn 3 times, baby blue still has tag on. Width of both ties just under 3 inches and length is 57.5 inches. Both ties state the silk was woven in England and Made in the USA.

Asking $15 shipped each or both for $25 shipped. I cannot see any flaws in either tie.

Payment by PayPal only and only to a CONFIRMED USA address. Shipping to CONUS only.

Please PM with any questions.


----------



## smets

wnh said:


> I assume you measured the sleeves like you'd measure a shirt sleeve, from the middle of the neck? Just for clarification.


Yep-from the center back at neck seam-Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Dege and Skinner I Zingari tie*

I have a new, unworn, and absolutely beautiful, I Zingari tie from the Savile Row tailor Dege and Skinner to pass on. This tie (and the original price, *before* postage from the UK!) can be seen here:

Alas, the picture doesn't do it justice--this tie is several classes above (e.g.) Ben Silver in quality!

This tie is new and unworn, and even comes in the original packaging that Dege and Skinner mailed it in!

I'm asking *$30 shipped in CONUS* for this beauty!


----------



## Zingari

TweedyDon said:


> I have a new, unworn, and absolutely beautiful, I Zingari tie from the Savile Row tailor Dege and Skinner to pass on. This tie (and the original price, *before* postage from the UK!) can be seen here:
> 
> Alas, the picture doesn't do it justice--this tie is several classes above (e.g.) Ben Silver in quality!
> 
> This tie is new and unworn, and even comes in the original packaging that Dege and Skinner mailed it in!
> 
> I'm asking *$30 shipped in CONUS* for this beauty!


As a customer of Dege & Skinner and an IZW (lapsed) follower why not keep it? It is always a good conversation piece? The significance of the colours represents the founding of the club - From darkness (black), through fire (red) into light (golden yellow).

I would buy it myself only I still have my original and wear it regularly.


----------



## TweedyDon

Zingari said:


> As a customer of Dege & Skinner and an IZW (lapsed) follower why not keep it? It is always a good conversation piece? The significance of the colours represents the founding of the club - From darkness (black), through fire (red) into light (golden yellow).
> 
> I would buy it myself only I still have my original and wear it regularly.


I would--you're right that it's a beautiful tie, rich with symbolism, and a great conversation piece--but, like you, I have two, and so would rather someone else enjoy this tie rather than have it sit in my wardrobe! :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

*EACH TWEED $15 OR LESS, shipped! *

(Just trying to find these poor orphans homes! :icon_smile



TweedyDon said:


> These three remain.... *Reduced prices--offers and trades welcome!*
> 
> *Pictures available of (1) and (2) on request.*
> 
> *1) Beautiful houndstooth Harris tweed.*
> 
> *Made in England.*
> *Tagged 48XL (More like a 48L)*
> 
> This is a really beautiful jacket! It's a houndstooth, with the main colours of each "tooth" being very dark chocolate brown and a lighter tan, with turquoise and loden green accents in each "tooth". The overall effect is lovely, with the dark blues and browns dominating from a distance. It's fully lined, and in absolutely Excellent condition. A beautiful all-British Harris tweed, I'm sorry to part with this.
> 
> S-22
> C-25
> A-24
> L-33
> W-23
> 
> *Asking $15 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> *2) Light brown houndstooth Harris tweed. 48L* (but check measurements!)
> 
> This is another houndstooth, this time in two shades of brown; a dark tan and a lighter tan. originally sold by the trad. Sacramento clothiers Planteen & Co., this jacket is half-lined, with red piping around the outside of the lining where it's attached to the tweed. PLEASE NOTE, though, that one of the interior seams of the lining has come undone at a shoulder; this could be easily repaired by your local drycleaner--or even yourself! This is reflected in the asking price. A very nice jacket in Good condition.
> 
> S-19.5
> C-25
> A-26
> L-32
> W-23.5
> 
> *Asking $10 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> *3) A Brooks Brothers (non-Harris) houndstooth tweed tagged size 46L.*
> 
> In absolutely Excellent condition, being hardly worn at all. Darted, with a two-button front, and in a small, formal houndstooth pattern consisting of dark blue, lighter blue, and grey; this is similar to smets' houndstooth, above, except in different colours.
> 
> *Asking $15 shipped in CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two BB sweaters*

Both BB sweaters are tagged XL, and both are made of merino wool.

1) Dark brown, with an argyle pattern on the front in russet, dark brown, and dark tan. I found a *very* small "pull" hole on the front on my third careful examination of this sweater.

2) Plain dark brown, made like a polo shirt, with a three-button front opening at the neck that goes down a few inches. (Basically, this is a long-sleeved wool polo shirt!) Three or four small thread pulls, but tags still attached. This is unworn.

Given the small flaws in these sweaters, I'm giving them away for *$5 shipped each, or $8 the pair!*

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*"Lewis and Harris" tweed coat!*

I have another tweed coat for sale!

This one is *about a 41L*. It's made from Scottish wool, handwoven into Scottish tweed "On the islands of Lewis and Harris". It's a Balmacaan style tweed, made from black, white, and light grey wool, giving it a lovely heathery appearence. Half-lined in light grey satiny material, single vent; three button front closure with traditional Harris tweed leather-type buttons, and two similar buttons on the sleeves with a "tightener" clasp, trench-coat style.

Length: 44.5
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 16 (raglan sleeve, so measured on the UNDERSEAM from the armpit to the hem.)

Asking: *$25 shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest! Pictures can be emailed on request.*


----------



## BPanicola

*FS: Allen Edmonds Brandy Westgate Wholecut 7.5 EEE*

I am selling a pair of AE westgate wholecuts. This is a great looking shoe and color.

These are on the #8 last and do not fit me well. I usually wear a 8EEE in many other AE last and these feel too big on me. I have only worn them a few times. They come in the original box and with an AE wrap.

For comparison these shoes measure on the sole 11 3/4" long by 4" wide.

The uppers are in new condition with no creasing. There is a small nick on the sole that I am including a picture of.

The price for these shoes is $80 shipped Conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price reduction on blazer*

*Price on the 3/2 BB blazer reduced!*

Do I need two dark green blazers? No! So I'd like to pass on:

Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" dark green blazer, tagged size 44L and runs true--although please remember that Brooksgate blazers are a slim fit. *Excellent condition!* Patch pockets, brass buttons, and a lovely 3/2 lapel roll.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 17.5
Chest: 22
Length: 33
Sleeve: 26.5

*Asking $25 shipped in CONUS, or offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Update*

*The two houndstooth Harris tweed jackets in 48 have now been claimed.*

The two Harris tweed coats in the 40-42 range, the BB tweed houndstooth jacket tagged size 46L, the two BB XL sweaters, and the BB blazer, tagged 44L, all remain. *Offers welcome on all!*


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory...

The two Viyella XL shirts are available (again):



Georgia said:


> Items for sale...please PM if interested.
> 
> 4. *Two Viyella shirts.* Both are size XL (they measure ~17.5" x 36"), and are in perfect condition.
> *Asking $30 each or $50 for the pair shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> a. https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881mi5.jpg
> b. https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2882pr1.jpg
> 
> 5. *Viyella (for Neiman Marcus) Plaid Shirt.* Size Medium (23" chest). Great shape.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2884rc9.jpg
> 
> 6. *Viyella (for Gant) Navy Blue Shirt.* Size XL (fits more like a Large - 25" chest). Front flap pocket. Great shape.
> Asking $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Details:
> https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2886nr2.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## rebel222

I have a pair of 9.5D Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperials . They are used, but have very thick soles. You could probably wear these for 10 years w/o chaing the soles. The v-cleat heels do have some wear, but still have a lot left in them. There is a small impression on the left shoe below the laces. It looks like something sat on it for a while. It is NOT a tear/gouge/scratch in the leather, and I think it will wear out over time. Shoe tress NOT included. Price includes shipping to the 48 states. PM me if you want additional info or a shipping quote. Soles measure 12 3/8" X 4 3/8," but the soles are huge. I would say they are true to size, as I wear a 9D. The first picture shows the true color. Asking $110 shipped.


----------



## Jack1425

^ pm sent..


----------



## a4audi08

*Please note that the measurements for the chest do not represent the actual size, meaning that a 44'' chest suggests a size of 42.

Also, prices are

** Huntington and BB poplins are $55 each shipped CONUS
Southwick is $45 shipped CONUS
BB pinstripe is $65 shipped CONUS
Polo shirt is $20 shipped CONUS
H.Freeman jacket is $35 shipped CONUS*

poplins

huntington 3/2 sack in an olive poplin, fully lined and center vented - sz 41R

Jacket 
chest: 43'' 
length: 31.25'' 
shoulders: 19''
sleeves: 23.5''

pants: 
waist: 34'' + 3'' extra 
inseam: 28'' + 2''


























H. Freeman and Sons jacket - 3/2, center vent 1/2 lined
chest: 44''
length: 32''
shoulders: 19''
sleeves: 25.5'' 

















navy BB "346" chalkstripe, 2 button darted, 1/2 lined, center vent

jacket 
chest: 46'' 
length: 33.5'' 
shoulders: 19.75''
sleeves: 25.5''

pants: flat front w 1.5'' cuffs
waist: 38'' + 1'' extra material
inseam: 30'' + 1.25'' extra material

















BB khaki poplin, 3/2 sack, fully lined center vent

chest: 44.5'' 
length: 32'' 
shoulders: 19'' 
sleeves: 25''

pants: flat front uncuffed
waist: 37.5'' +3.5''
inseam: 31'' + 2.5''

























southwick 3/2 sack, 1/2 lined center vent

jacket 
chest: 45'' 
length: 32'' 
shoulders: 19''
sleeves: 23.75''

pants: flat front w/ 1.25'' cuffs
waist: 37'' + 1'' 
inseam: 28.25'' + 1.25''


















ralph lauren "regent" spread collar shirt - very soft 100% cotton
16.5'' X 36/37


----------



## tonylumpkin

*REDUCED PRICES ON SOME PREVIOUSLY OFFERED SHOES* AE Graysons are now SOLD

A nice pair of lightly used black Executive Imperial longwings, size 9.5 D. These are pebble grain, double storm welted soles and both the soles and heels are at least 90%+. As you can see in the pictures, the uppers take a beautiful shine. Asking $55 shipped CONUS. *NOW $40*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img379/ei1lq8.jpg/1/

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei2oy0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei3ck0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Black Allen Edmond Graysons in size 11 D. Uppers are in very nice shape and the soles and heels are pretty good, probably 7 out of 10. Asking $45 shipped CONUS *NOW $40*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img340/grayconuz1.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img293/graycon2rf1.jpg/1/

https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graycon3mj5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graycon4uf8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

NWT Sperry Topsiders, size 12 M. The bluish tint is due to lighting. It doesn't exist on the shoe. Asking $40 shipped CONUS *NOW $30*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img220/sperryqk0.jpg/1/

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sperry3mp4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Also this pair of top of the line Bostonian Crown Windsor full-strap penny loafers, size 11 D is still available. Crown Windsor compares well with J&M Crown Aristocrafts and Florsheim Imperials. Unlike most penny loafers, these are not moccasin construction, they are welted and the soles can be replaced. The existing soles have lots of wear left, as do the heels. They have normal creasing and the leather is very nice. Asking $35 shipped CONUS *NOW $30*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img160/bostonian0pc9.jpg/1/

https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bostonian2sz2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php[/QUOTE]


----------



## dshell

*Wanted to buy: AngloAmerican 406's*

I've read all the AA406 threads I could find and have decided to purchase a pair to make into sunglasses. Before I pop over to eyeglasses.com to buy a pair, I thought I'd ask if anyone has a pair of tortoise shell size 47's sitting around gathering dust that they might like to sell. PM and name a price you'd like.


----------



## AlanC

Now *SOLD!*

Price drops in the sportcoat thread in Sales.

The Brooks Brothers 3/2 below is *now $40 delivered*!



AlanC said:


> I've started two sales threads in the Sales forum with several items of likely interest to the folks here.
> 
> In the sportcoats thread I have listed these, nary a dart in site!
> 
> Brooks Brothers
> Classic 3/2 tweed, half lined, two button cuff
> Estimated size: 41/42L
> 
> https://img73.imageshack.us/img73/9052/p1013806nd6.jpg


----------



## Joe Tradly

Gentlemen, a few items from my closet:

*Keeper's Tweed England-made hacking jacket 44R/L*

Sold pending payment.

*Brooks Brothers Pinstripe sack, size 42R*

The classic Brooks sack suit in gray pinstripe. A classic. Slight fraying on the trouser bottoms (skilled tailor can work with it). Marked a 42R.

Chest 47
Sleeve 22 (with 2 ½ to let)
Length 29

Waist 38
Inseam 26 (with 3 ½ to let)

Asking $40 shipped































*Brooks Brothers Tweed, size 44R*

This is a beautiful lighter tweed in blues and grays. Really a gorgeous coat. All the right sack details. Please note the lapel roll just needs a proper pressing at the cleaners. 

Chest 48
Sleeve 23 ½ (with 1 ½ to let)
Length 20 ½ 

Asking $40 shipped































*Lands End cords, size 38*

Oh man, the OPH is longing for their trousers back. These are RED! Perfect for the preppy winter. Make a splash at the office holiday party.

These are new with tags, never worn.

Waist 38
Inseam 30 ½ with a 1 ½ cuff

Asking $30 shipped.





















*J. Press Surcingle belt, size 36*

Sold pending payment.


*Brooks Brothers blackwatch belt, size 40*

Just in time for the holiday season. Marked 40 and measures true to size.

$20 shipped.





















*Cole Hahn black penny loafers, size 10 ½ *

New, never worn. 

$50





















*Bostonian maroon wingtips, size 10 E (wide)*

Good starter shoe for someone looking to add cordovan-colored wing tips. Worn perhaps three times.

$35





















And now a bunch of shirts. 

*Brooks Brothers ainsley collar, purple small-check gingham, button cuff.*

Size 15 ½ /35

$20































*Brooks Brothers pinpoint button down*

Size 16/36

$20





















*Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button down*

Size 16/36

$20





















*Brooks Brothers pinpoint button down*

Size 16/36

$20





















*Lands End oxford cloth button down*

Size 16/35

$15


----------



## TweedyDon

JoeTradly, PM sent on Keeper's tweed!


----------



## AlanC

^That Keeper's tweed is sweet. :thumbs-up:

You are officially nuts for letting it go.


----------



## rebel222

*Shell Cordovan Saddle Shoes Hanover Interesting Colors 11D*

I always seem to pick up the really cool shoes in everything but my own size. I don't know the date on thse Hanover Masterflex Shell Cordovan Saddle Shoes. The Soles have minimal wear. The stitches by the toes have just started to wear. The heels have almost no wear. I would say the heels have been replaced, but the soles don't show enough wear to change the heels. The colors in the pictures are pretty accurate. They are a brown/orange with a brown/black center section (sorry, I don't know what it's called). There are a few scuffs on the shoes that should polish out. They definitely add character. Also, there is a spot that looks like some dye from the center section got on the orange part. Also, polishing and time should reduce this. They are sized 11D and measure 12 5/8" X 4 3/8." Shoe trees NOT included. Shipping is to CONUS. PM me for shipping quote outside of this area or with any questions. Asking $120 shipped.
By the way, these colors polish up well. The first picture was taken without a flash and look how shiny it is. I took this picture to show the actual colors.


----------



## a4audi08

BB poplin above is sold.

here is a pair of AE manchesters, sized 8.5D - price is $45 shipped CONUS

very good condition all around. price is $45 SHIPPED CONUS
im posting links to the images, rather than embedding them.

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6564.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6565.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6566.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6567.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6569.jpg


----------



## SCsailor

I'm looking for a pair of vintage Florsheim longwings in brown or shell cordovan in size 10.5D. If anyone has a pair they want to unload, send me a PM, thanks!


----------



## Reddington

*NWT Brooks Brothers Bow Ties*

For sale is a collection of seven Brooks Brothers '346' silk bow ties, all new with tags, made is USA, and retail for $29.50.

Asking *$19.99 *(postage included) each. Buy all seven for $120.00 (postage included).









1) BB#1 Stripe Bow Tie (gold)









2) Argyle Sutherland Bow Tie (green-navy)









3) BB#4 Bow Tie (burgundy/red-navy)









4) Jockey Stripe Bow Tie (gold-navy)









5) Repp Bow Tie (red-navy-gold)









6) BB#4 Bow Tie (gold-navy)









7) BB#3 Bow Tie (navy-gold)


----------



## TweedyDon

*I Zingari tie*

The I Zingari tie from Dege and Skinner is now just $30 shipped in CONUS


----------



## stfu

Great ties Reddington. I am tryig to select just one.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Numbers 4 and 5 have now SOLD*

*Numbers 16 and 20 remain.* I believe anyone who purchased any of these would tell you that they are superb ties and in truely excellent condition. $22.50 shipped in the CONUS and each additional tie in the same shipment is $17.50.



tonylumpkin said:


> I came across a treasure trove of very lightly used, Regimental stripe ties yesterday. Five are J. Press, six are Ben Silver, one is Robert Talbott and eight are Brooks Brothers. The widest of them is 3 3/4", but most are 3 1/4" to 3 5/8".
> All are in excellent condition, with no spots or snags and virtually no sign of having been knotted (although I'm not claiming they haven't been worn). I'm asking $22.50 each (save the Irish Poplin, which is $35), shipped CONUS. If you'd be interested in multiple ties, contact me to work out a discount. *Please use the number in parenthesis when ordering or asking about a tie. I can provide a tight shot of each tie, on request.*
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img389/tiesjp1lr9.jpg/1/
> 
> *These are the five J. Press, left to right: (1) Irish Poplin 3 5/8", (2) 3 3/8", (3) 3 1/4", (4) 3 3/8", (5) 3 3/8"*
> 
> https://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tiesjp2gv2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img243/tiesbs1hu2.jpg/1/
> 
> *These six are Ben Silvers, left to right: (6) 3 1/2", (7) 3 3/8", (8) 3 3/8", (9) 3 3/8", (10) 3 3/8", (11) 3 1/2"*
> 
> https://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tiesbs2bk0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img227/tiestr1fs1.jpg/1/
> 
> *The Robert Talbott for The Admiral's Button (12) 3 1/4"*
> 
> https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tiesrt2zt4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img352/tiesbb1pk9.jpg/1/
> 
> *The eight Brooks Brothers ties, left to right: (13) 3 5/8", (14) 3 3/8", (15) 3 5/8", (16) 3 3/4", (17) 3 1/4", (18) 3 1/4", (19) 3 3/4", (20) 3 1/4"*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Reductions on Remaining Items!*

*Price Reductions on Remaining Items!*

*Please see descriptions in my posts above*.

*(The tweed coats, sweaters and tie are all now claimed) *

2) Tagged 46L Brooks Brothers houndstooth jacket, *$12 shipped*

*Offers and trades welcome!*

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## weeks

*Allen Edmonds Grayson- 11D $70 Shipped*

Allen Edmonds- Grayson- Size 11D. Basically unworn store return. Purchased at the Rack for $129 and not worn at all.

https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1183vu4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1184mz7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1194jx8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1185qg8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

$70 shipped anywhere in the US. Trees not included.


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*Burberry 42R Sportcoat*

Beautiful 3 button sportcoat (although it is darted, a nice looking fall sportcoat nonetheless). Bought it and just does not fit properly (a 41L works best for me). Only looking for $25 shipped. PM me with interest or more pictures.


----------



## BPanicola

*AE westgate wholecuts reduced*

Reduced to $70



BPanicola said:


> I am selling a pair of AE westgate wholecuts. This is a great looking shoe and color.
> 
> These are on the #8 last and do not fit me well. I usually wear a 8EEE in many other AE last and these feel too big on me. I have only worn them a few times. They come in the original box and with an AE wrap.
> 
> For comparison these shoes measure on the sole 11 3/4" long by 4" wide.
> 
> The uppers are in new condition with no creasing. There is a small nick on the sole that I am including a picture of.
> 
> The price for these shoes is $80 shipped Conus


----------



## TradTeacher

*J. Press Brown Herringbone Tweed Sack Sz. 41/42R*

Gentleman,

Up for sale is a beautiful vintage J. Press Herringbone Sack jacket. It is a medium brown and has one of the most natural 3/2 rolls I've seen on a sack jacket before. By my calculations, the jacket measures out to a 41-42R, but I could be wrong.

Measurements are:

Chest: 22.75"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 24.75"
Length: 32.5" (from bottom of collar to base)

I'm selling the jacket for exactly what I have in it, so I'm looking for $50 shipped. Paypal, please.

Pics:

www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3005573596/

www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3005573648/


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*Burberry Sportcoat*

My apologies...I omitted the measurements for the said Burberry Sportcoat (see aforementioned post).

Chest 22.5"
Shoulders 20"
Length 30.5"
Arms 26"

Cheers.


----------



## Ron_A

Reddington - PM sent regarding bow ties.


----------



## FLMike

TradTeacher- PM sent regarding the Press sack.


----------



## TweedyDon

Gosh, that's a beautiful jacket, TradTeacher!


----------



## weeks

weeks said:


> Allen Edmonds- Grayson- Size 11D. Basically unworn store return. Purchased at the Rack for $129 and not worn at all.
> 
> https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1183vu4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1184mz7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1194jx8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1185qg8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> $70 shipped anywhere in the US. Trees not included.


PRICE DROP
Grayson is now $60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

Jacket is SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> *Price Reductions on Remaining Items!*
> 
> *Please see descriptions in my posts above*.
> 
> *(The tweed coats, sweaters and tie are all now claimed) *
> 
> 2) Tagged 46L Brooks Brothers houndstooth jacket,
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*


The jacket has now been claimed! :icon_smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Missing Member*

I'm posting this in hope that someone might be able to help me locate a missing member. Several weeks ago I purchased a pair of shoes from Ole Hickory. I sent him payment via a USPS money order and have yet to receive the shoes. I have PMed him and, in checking his activity on the boards, have found he hasn't signed on since the 18th of October, several days after payment was received and he promised shipping.

I don't want anyone to think that I am accusing Ole Hickory of anything at this point. He joined over 10 months ago and has posted frequently, taking part, reasonably and intelligently, in a number of discussions. I hardly think this is the MO of someone trying to set up a $105 swindle. My fear is more that he is ill or has had some other ill befall him.

What I'm asking, is if there is anyone here that might know him or how to get in touch with him. I have an address for which I cannot get a phone number and will write, if no help is forthcoming here.


----------



## Ole Hickory

TONY,
PM Sent - 
Delay due to temporary illness; shoes are in transit.
Apologies,
Ole Hickory


----------



## stainless

*2 wool ties, pocket square*

Farquharson tie, 100% wool, made in Scotland, 3 in. x 54 in. $15 shipped



















Pendleton tie, 100% wool, Made in USA, 3 1/4 in x 56 in, $10 shipped



















I will accept $20 for both ties.

Polo Ralph Lauren 100% silk pocketsquare, approximately 16 in. square, CLAIMED


----------



## MarkfromMD

*Hello!*

Hello all,

New here but thought I would put up a couple measurements just incase anyone has items in my size they are looking to sell.

46L

38 x 32

17.5 x 34/35

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm happy to say that Ole Hickory has contacted me. To anyone that may have had a hand in this, I thank you. As I suspected there were health issues involved, which required (quite rightly) more immediate attention than my shoes. Again thanks to anyone who helped in this matter and to Ole Hickory...good health!



tonylumpkin said:


> I'm posting this in hope that someone might be able to help me locate a missing member. Several weeks ago I purchased a pair of shoes from Ole Hickory. I sent him payment via a USPS money order and have yet to receive the shoes. I have PMed him and, in checking his activity on the boards, have found he hasn't signed on since the 18th of October, several days after payment was received and he promised shipping.
> 
> I don't want anyone to think that I am accusing Ole Hickory of anything at this point. He joined over 10 months ago and has posted frequently, taking part, reasonably and intelligently, in a number of discussions. I hardly think this is the MO of someone trying to set up a $105 swindle. My fear is more that he is ill or has had some other ill befall him.
> 
> What I'm asking, is if there is anyone here that might know him or how to get in touch with him. I have an address for which I cannot get a phone number and will write, if no help is forthcoming here.


----------



## rebel222

*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovans*

I have 2 pair of Florsheim Imperial Longwings in Shell Cordovan. Both have moderate wear, but still have the original soles. I would say that they both could use new heels, but these soles could last close to a lifetime.

8.5D in black shell cordovan with v-cleat heels.

10C in burgundy shell cordovan with rubber heels.

I will try to get pics posted tonight or tomorrow. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Philip12

*Alden longwings*

Anyone interested in a pair of Alden longwings (7 D on the Barrie last) in black pebble grain calf? They are in brand new condition and have just been worn an hour or so (too small).
$100.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Philip12 said:


> Anyone interested in a pair of Alden longwings (7 D on the Barrie last) in black pebble grain calf? They are in brand new condition and have just been worn an hour or so (too small).
> $100.


Even with shipping from Belgium, this sounds like a terrific deal for the small footed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Beaufort 46*

I purchased a Barbour Beaufort in size 46 from PeterW a few months ago, and while it's a lovely coat I've been wearing the Border that I bought shortly afterwards on eBay, and so it's now time to pass it on.

The coat is the superior old-style Beaufort, in the traditional mossy green with the traditional tartan lining, and is in excellent condition. There is one small hole (common with Barbours) which is 3mm by 3mm by the left hand-warmer pocket, andthe coat should be rewaxed in the next year or so.

I'm including a new tin of wax dressing and some waxed cotton from my Barbour Repair kit in case its new owner would like to repair the hole!

Barbour claimed!


----------



## ccl127

*Alden LHS*

I'm still looking for some cordo Alden LHS is 11.5 if anybody has a pair they want to get rid of.


----------



## Ron_A

TweedyDon - PM sent regarding Barbour Beaufort.


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on the remaining Viyellas. Please PM if interested.



Georgia said:


> Items for sale...
> 
> 4. *Two Viyella shirts.* Both are size XL, and are in perfect condition.
> *$25 each or $40 for the pair shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> a. https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881mi5.jpg
> b. https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2882pr1.jpg
> 
> 5. *Viyella (for Neiman Marcus) Plaid Shirt.* Size Medium (23" chest). Great shape.
> *Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2884rc9.jpg
> 
> 6. *Viyella (for Gant) Navy Blue Shirt.* Size XL (fits more like a Large - 25" chest). Front flap pocket. Great shape.
> *Asking $15 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Details:
> https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2886nr2.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## a4audi08

bunch of BB 17X33/34/35 shirts - traditional medium spread collars - *$20 SHIPPED CONUS*

the lighter colored shirt has a french cuff










the two at the bottom are more casual style shirts with a softer cotton
the plaid is a 17X34/35, the red square is a 17X33

*Casual style shirts are $15 shipped*










*Lands end is $12 shipped, BB is $20*
the blue is a 15.5X35, the lands end is a 17X33









*Jacket is $45 shipped CONUS*
last but DEFINITELY not least - this is a gorgeous 2B Brooks Bros in a size 38/39
chest: 40
length: 31
sleeves: 23.5
shoulders: 18.5


----------



## Philip12

tonylumpkin said:


> Even with shipping from Belgium, this sounds like a terrific deal for the small footed!


Thanks, but I will be in Washington in two weeks, so the idea is to ship them from there.


----------



## swb120

*$35 shipped, anyone?* Beautiful blazer!



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a gorgeous black Brooks Brothers blazer, approx. size 42R or 43R (check measurements), from their Made to Measure program. At first, I wasn't sure if it was black, or a deep navy, but I believe it's black.
> 
> Full canvassed, lots of handwork. 2-button, single vent, darted. No material tag, but feels like all wool. Like new, with the exception of some shinyness on sleeves near buttons (easily taken care of with a press cloth). Silver monogrammed buttons (you're in luck if your initials are "YEH"). Asking *$60 plus shipping*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - 45"
> Waist - 42"
> Length (fr. bottom of collar) - 31 7/8"
> Shoulder - 19 1/4"
> Sleeves - 24" (with 2" to let out)
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1764aa5.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1766rs5.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1772jw6.jpg https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1768br2.jpg


----------



## swb120

*$40 shipped for the Allen Edmonds wingtips!*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are two Atkinsons irish poplin ties (one rebranded for Brooks Brothers), and a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds McAllister black wingtips, size 10.5C
> 
> 1) Atkinsons irish poplin ties:
> a) BB blue-green regimental stripe. In outstanding condition. Gorgeous tie. Width 3 3/8-3 1/2".
> Asking *$35 shipped*.
> b) Atkinsons burgundy-green-blue stripe. In good condition. Will need to be re-pressed (I didn't want to do this myself; I'll leave it to the buyer) to center the tip. Same width. Asking *$25 shipped*.
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1834ch7.jpg https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1835fc6.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1837cl2.jpg
> 
> 2) Allen Edmonds wingtips: McAllister model. Classic styling in black. Uppers in outstanding condition. Soles is great shape. Measurements: Length - 12 1/2"; Width - 4 1/8". Asking *$70 shipped*.
> 
> https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1838yo3.jpg https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1840iy0.jpg https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1843wq7.jpg https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1842nc6.jpg


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Barbour Eskdale Jacket - LRG*










Barbour Eskdale jacket, size large (42-44). Red/oxblood w/ brown corduroy collar.

Excellent condition.

$45 + S&H


----------



## a4audi08

j crew size large v-neck, NWT 100% lambswool - $30 shipped CONUS









beautiful vintage green/blue HSM 3/2, half lined center vent. fits like a 39/40 - $40 shipped
chest: 41
length: 31.5
sleeves: 25 + 3'' extra material
shoulders: 18


----------



## efdll

*Rerecycling*

I have a great 46L Brooks-Blend (feels like 60 wool/40 poly) classic navy blue blazer. 3/2 sack, old-school Brooks two-buttons at sleeve, patch pockets, gold buttons not Brooks but are very elegant (don't know provenance). Bought it here from TweedyDon but is a tad too big and long. He was kind enough to let it go for $25 so it would have a home and I'll do the same, CONUS.
I'm looking for same, preferably all wool, in a 45R, if anyone has one they want to relocate.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Perdido, 
Do you have any pictures? What's the condition of the blazer? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## efdll

*Brooks Blazer*

I got it a couple of days ago and it looks in excellent condition. There were no pictures with the original posting, but I was not disappointed, other than I erred in the size. Even the "blend" did not bother me; it has the right sack suit roll. I'm not handy posting photos.


----------



## swb120

Above AE wingtips are sold. Brooks Bros. blazer is sold pending payment.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Bally Full Brogues*

I previously listed these, along with some other higher end shoes, in the Sales Forum. These are very good quality shoes, not the glued Ballys on today's market. I think I had the priced a bit high before, so they have been reduced significantly.

A vintage pair of black Bench Made Bally full brogues, marked size 8.5 E. I'm uncertain as to whether it is 
U.S. sizing but they measure approximately 11 3/4" x 4 1/4". These are from Bally's pre-fashion days, when they made a high quality Goodyear welted shoe. They are imprinted Goodyear Trepointe, which I believe translates to Goodyear stitched. These have two minor issues, in that the stitching has come undone at the top of the counter on the right shoe and they are near the point that the heel lifts will need to be replaced. Both are easy fixes and other than that the shoes are in great shape. Asking $75 *NOW $45* shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img148/bally1ly8.jpg/1/

https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally2he8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally3qt3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally4fm0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally5zk1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TommyDawg

stainless said:


> Farquharson tie, 100% wool, made in Scotland, 3 in. x 54 in. $15 shipped


I'm interested in this tie. sending pm. thanks,
Tom


----------



## jfkemd

*Southwick 3/2 sack blazer...*

pics speak for themselves.
excellent condition.
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22.5
sleeves: 24
length: 30
would like $25
CONUS only
from the pictures, the midsection seems quite big.

























giving this away really cheap.


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone should jump on that Southwick blazer!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Two from Brooks....*

Hi all,

I have two Brooks Brothers jackets up for sale.

The first is a Blue Blazer. 3/2 sack. Patch pockets. Gold buttons. Two buttons on sleeve. Material is a flannelly wool, comparable to the University Blazer. Perfect for the season. Mint condition.

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlazer1.jpg

Measurements:
Chest: 20.5
Sleeves: 23
Shoulders: 18
Length: 30

$50 Shipped CONUS

The second is a Brooks Black Watch sport coat. 100% cotton. 3/2 Roll. Two buttons on sleeve.

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlackWatch.jpg

Measurements:
Chest: 21.5
Sleeves: 24
Shoulders: 19
Length: 30

$40 Shipped CONUS


----------



## EngProf

*Sleeves?*



TDI GUY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have two Brooks Brothers jackets up for sale.
> 
> The first is a Blue Blazer. 3/2 sack. Patch pockets. Gold buttons. Two buttons on sleeve. Material is a flannelly wool, comparable to the University Blazer. Perfect for the season. Mint condition.
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlazer1.jpg
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeves: 23
> Shoulders: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> $50 Shipped CONUS


I'm more orangutan-ish. How much is available in the sleeve for letting out?


----------



## Georgia

*Two Viyella shirts.* Both are size XL, and are in perfect condition.

*Asking $20 each or both for $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
a. https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881mi5.jpg
b. https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2882pr1.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## forestcarter

*Hart Schaffner and Marx Navy Cashmere Overcoat 41R?*

*SOLD*

full length navy blue 100% cashmere overcoat
Hart Schaffner & Marx " Silver Trumpeter Collection"  Made in the USA.
 3 button front, cuffs with 2 buttons, hand pockets with cover flaps, 
plush blue satin silk lining.

No flaws. Cashmere is still Soft and thick.

Coat measurement: Chest 46", waist 44", sleeves 25.75", shoulders 19" (measured across the upper back), length 41" (measured below the rear collar seam).


----------



## forestcarter

*Bunch of American Style Ties made in Italy*

Will consider offers on multiple purchases. All prices include shipping

Andrew's 100% Cashmere 4" $20

Andrew's 4" $15

neiman marcus navy polka dot tie. the Navy is a lot darker than in the picture; English Silk Twill. 3.5" wide $18










Andrew's Navy and Gold 4" wide $15

Andrew's Two Tone Blue tie 4" wide $12

Note that there are the different colors have different textures; one more woven feeling the other smooth.

Tino Cosma: 3.5" $12

Tino Cosma 3.5" minor pilling, not really noticable $7

The rest are italian brands I haven't heard of in classic American patterns. I would put the quality of them about the JOS A Bank level.

moditalia 3.75" $8

Authentic Line: 3.5" $8

Charles Thevaneau 3.5" $8

Alfredo Grassi--3.5"make sure you notice the wierd "f" thing $5

authentic line 3.5" $8


----------



## jfkemd

*southwick blazer*

sold pending funds



jfkemd said:


> pics speak for themselves.
> excellent condition.
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22.5
> sleeves: 24
> length: 30
> would like $25
> CONUS only
> from the pictures, the midsection seems quite big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giving this away really cheap.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Well I went to another shop today and had a salesman tell me that I am a 44L not a 46L like the first gentleman said.

For this reason I would like to mention that I am interested in 44L sport coats in addition to the items mentioned previously.



MarkfromMD said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here but thought I would put up a couple measurements just incase anyone has items in my size they are looking to sell.
> 
> 46L
> 
> 38 x 32 (or longer)
> 
> 17.5 x 34/35 (or longer)
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


----------



## wnh

MarkfromMD said:


> Well I went to another shop today and had a salesman tell me that I am a 44L not a 46L like the first gentleman said.
> 
> For this reason I would like to mention that I am interested in 44L sport coats in addition to the items mentioned previously.


Do yourself a big favor and figure out how your jackets should measure, not what size they should be tagged. You could order a 44L from five different makers and have no two of them fit the same way. But if you're shopping based on jacket measurements, as most people here list their jackets, you ought not encounter that, at least not to the same degree.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Vintage Florsheim Royal Imperial black, pebble grain longwings. The very top of the Florsheim lines.
These are size 10 D. The double leather soles are original with tons of wear remaining and the v-cleat heels are original, but they may need attention before too long. Asking $45 shipped east of the Mississippi, $50 to the west. I'm sorry for the distinction in asking prices, but the cost of shipping to the west is significantly higher.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img227/royal4dk9.jpg/1/

https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=royalwi3.jpg https://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=royal2rs0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=royal3qz3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=royaldw9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

*SOLD* Vintage Harris Tweed 3/2 sack jacket. This is from O'Connell's in Buffalo, so I'm guessing it had a pretty good maker. As you can see in the photos, the fabric is beautiful. Two minor issues; the top button is missing (you'd never use it anyway, right?) and there is some wear visible on two of the sleeve buttons (pictured). Measurements are approximately: chest 22", sleeve 24.25" + 2" under, length 32" from the top of the collar, shoulder 18.25" seam to seam. It is tagged a 42. It has a throat latch and both buttons are present. Asking $50 shipped east of the Mississippi, $55 west.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img79/htweed2pj4.jpg/1/

https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=htweedjm7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=htweed4ee4.jpg https://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=htweed6vn5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=htweed5ou5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Morrissey

I don't know if it's custom to ask for certain garments, but I am looking for a pair of never oder lightly worn embroidered corduroy pants, size 33X32 or 34x32.

Mallards, pheasants etc prefered. I am thinking of the game bird trousers polo used to have. I think Orvis sells a similar one.


----------



## AlanC

This gorgeous NWT Irish Kings tweed sack is re-available, and now marked down to $65 delivered. This one is a beauty, might very well work for a 40R. It has higher armholes than most US made sacks. See sales thread (linked below) for more pics and measurements.



AlanC said:


> In the sportcoats thread I have listed these, nary a dart in site!
> 
> NWT *Irish Kings* Tweed sportcoat
> Hand Tailored in Ireland
> High three button, center vent
> Tagged size: 42R


----------



## AlanC

A couple of great items...

*SOLD!* Polo RL tattersall casual shirt with chest pocket and no logo
Size Medium -- this is on the large side of medium. I love the shirt but it's turned out to be too loose for me. Would work for a *Large*, ~25" pit to pit. A steal of a price for this beauty. It's in perfect shape.
*$20 delivered* CONUS, Paypal
https://img380.imageshack.us/img380/7261/p1013812fv0.jpg

*SOLD* Paul Stuart red alpaca crewneck sweater
Size Medium
Made in Peru, the home of alpacas
I bought a couple of these in different colors, but with all the sweaters I have I don't need to keep both. I'm letting this one go. It's a fantastic sweater with a spongy weave. The closest thing I could find on the Paul Stuart website was this alpaca sweater that retails for $187.
*$35 delivered* CONUS, Paypal


----------



## FLMike

AlanC- PM sent regarding the Polo RL shirt


----------



## MarkfromMD

wnh said:


> Do yourself a big favor and figure out how your jackets should measure, not what size they should be tagged. You could order a 44L from five different makers and have no two of them fit the same way. But if you're shopping based on jacket measurements, as most people here list their jackets, you ought not encounter that, at least not to the same degree.


Thank you for this tip and the link. I'll try and take some real measurements now!

-Mark


----------



## a4audi08

gorgeous 3/2 charcoal sack by Majer, sold through woodhouse lynch. It is a medium weight, 1/2 lined, center vent. pants are flat front, w/ 1.5'' cuffs. this fits as a 42/43. *PRICE IS $55 shipped CONUS. Suit is in beautiful condition.*

chest: 44.5
length: 31.5
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 25

pants: 
waist: 37.5 + 3'' extra
inseam: 30 +1'' extra


----------



## rgrossicone

a4audi08 said:


> I seem to remember someone mentioning that they wear a 14.5 shirt. I have a 14.5X32, BB 100% supima cotton, NON IRON button down in excellent condition.


PM sent


----------



## efdll

*AA406*

Anglo American 406 demi-blond, size 45. New old stock, i.e. never been used. I bought it on ebay, but the color is not quite right for me. You can see it at www.angloamericanopticalltd.com. Will sell at cost $100 CONUS. Sorry, I don't have paypal, so it will have to be money order or check. Please PM. Thanks.


----------



## Reddington

*Ties (Polo, Brooks Brothers, J. Crew) NWT*

#1 - Polo Ralph Lauren 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. New with tags. Retails for $115, asking $29.99 (+ postage)
















#2 (green) - Polo Ralph Lauren wool / silk blend tie, hand made in Italy. New with tags. Retails for $115, asking $29.99 (+ postage) 
















#3 (red) - Polo Ralph Lauren wool / silk blend tie, hand made in Italy. New with tags. Retails for $115, asking $29.99 (+ postage) 
















#4 - Brooks Brothers 100% wool tie, made in USA. New with tags. Retails for $75, asking $24.99 (+ postage)
















#5 - J. Crew silk tie. New with tags. Asking $14.99 (+ postage). 
















Postage is $3.50 per order


----------



## Reddington

*Brooks Brothers Bow Ties (NWT)*

Brooks Brothers '346' silk bow ties, all new with tags, made is USA, and retail for $29.50.

Asking *$19.99 *(postage included) each.

#1 - Yellow / blue stripes









#2 - Blue stripes 









#3 - Repp Bow Tie (red-navy-gold)









#4 - BB#3 Bow Tie (navy-gold)









#5 - BB#1 Stripe Bow Tie (gold)









#6 - BB#4 Bow Tie (burgundy/red-navy)









#7 - Jockey Stripe Bow Tie (gold-navy)


----------



## smets

*REDUCED TO $30 CONUS*



smets said:


> *BEAUTIFUL TWO BUTTON, FLAP NO PATCH POCKET AT BOTTOM AND WELT CHEST POCKET. IT HAS A SINGLE CENTER VENT. IT LOOKS TO BE NEW AND UNWORN BUT PLEASE NOTE THE SLEEVES WERE OBVIOUSLY TAKEN UP. THERE'S A PAPER TAG IN THE POCKET THAT IS STILL CRISP AND NEW. IT'S FULLY LINED BODY AND HAS A STRIPE SLEEVE LINING. MADE IN USA OF IMPORTED FABRIC. THE FABRIC IS QUITE A BEAUTIFUL LAMBSWOOL HOUNDSTOOTH CONSISTING OF A BRONZE AND BROWN COMBINATION WITH A SLIGHT GREENY BLACK INFUSED IN IT.*
> 
> *MEASUREMENTS:
> 
> CHEST: 21 3/8"
> **SHOULDER: 18 5/8"
> **LENGTH: 30 1/2"
> **SLV LENGTH: 31 *
> *
> ***PLEASE NOTE SLEEVE LENGTH***
> 
> $40 SHIPPED IN CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AlanC

RL Polo chinos/khakis (whatever you prefer to call them
These are 'nicer' than the standard with a French fly and no logo on the rear (or anywhere else for that matter), plain front, no cuffs.
They are tagged *34L*, the inseam measures to ~32.25" (so roughly 34 x 32). It turns out they're a bit long for me and rather than fool with having them hemmed I decided to sell them. The first pic is somewhat washed out. The color on these is strong, not faded.
*$18 shipped* CONUS, Paypal










Color is more accurate in this pic:


----------



## stainless

stainless said:


> Farquharson tie, SOLD
> 
> Pendleton tie, 100% wool, Made in USA, 3 1/4 in x 56 in, now $6 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren 100% silk pocketsquare, approximately 16 in. square, SOLD


Price reduced on remaining tie.


----------



## a4audi08

harris tweed, 2 button, excellent condition with no holes/tears/missing buttons etc. fits as a 40 from Moore's
_*PRICE IS $45 SHIPPED CONUS*_

chest: 42''
shoulders: 19''
sleeves: 24.5''
length: 31''


----------



## tripreed

*NWT Southwick Douglas suit 43L*

For sale is a NWT Southwick Douglas suit in size 43L. The fabric is a nice glen plaid. I haven't added any measurements since it is NWT and is a standard size 43L with pants that have a 37" waist and have unfinished bottoms. Otherwise the pictures speak for themselves.

https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0661rm7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0662nc8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0663rj8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0668wd6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0670hz2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

It should be noted that in the last picture there appears to be some sort of hole on the left sleeve near the shoulder. I imagine that it could be rewoven, though it may cost a bit. As a result, I am asking $60, shipped. Let me know if you have any questions or need any additional pictures or measurements.


----------



## Cheweh

Cheweh said:


> Greetings gentlemen.
> 
> I'm a 2nd year student looking for a gray tweed 3/2 sack blazer. I'm looking at the BB website right now, and apparently they don't carry my size in the men's (34S), so my best bet is probably to go for a boys' size.
> 
> So if anyone can find me a BB jacket that is size 18 it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Here are my measurements:
> Chest: 34 inches
> Waist: 29 inches
> Height: 5'2 (yes I know I'm short. It seems impossible to find a jacket in my size)
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't _necessarily_ have to be BB. Harris Tweed would be perfect. I know that my size is kind of hard to find, and I don't want to be missing on any great finds.


Still looking for a tweed jacket. Gray in size 34S or 18 in boys.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

If anyone wants to save this Southwick suit from a new home in a Goodwill drop box let me know.
I'll gladly send it out for free +shipping.
(as pictured here:https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=827481&postcount=3239)


----------



## playdohh22

^very generous of you.


----------



## TweedyDon

TBS--PM sent on Southwick! :icon_smile:

(And I concur with playdohh22!)


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Pea coat, 40S, topcoat ~42R*

Don't feel like monkeying with photos or tape measure at this late hour, but some offerings, if there is interest.

One is a like new, six-button Navy-issue pea coat in 40S. I can find no flaws. It belongs to my wife, who tells me she has never worn it because it weighs too much. 'Nuff said. $100 CONUS.

The other I hate to part with. It is an all-wool, charcoal herringbone weave by Ronald Bascombe for Osmun's in Michigan--old but immaculate, no problems with liner or shell. Single breasted, with three hidden buttons. I've had it forever, but my weight has caught up with me. There are no size tags, but I'm a 44R and it's too snug with a suit underneath. I'm guessing 42R. $75 CONUS or trade for a dark 44R topcoat I can wear.

If there's interest, I'll post pictures and pull out the measuring tape. Open to negotiation on the topcoat, but my wife wants real money for the pea coat so she can buy some clothes. The disease is spreading.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Folks, I've got to get this stuff out of my house. Make me a reasonable offer.



Joe Tradly said:


> Gentlemen, a few items from my closet:
> 
> *Keeper's Tweed England-made hacking jacket 44R/L*
> 
> Sold.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Pinstripe sack, size 42R*
> 
> The classic Brooks sack suit in gray pinstripe. A classic. Slight fraying on the trouser bottoms (skilled tailor can work with it). Marked a 42R.
> 
> Chest 47
> Sleeve 22 (with 2 ½ to let)
> Length 29
> 
> Waist 38
> Inseam 26 (with 3 ½ to let)
> 
> Asking $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Tweed, size 44R*
> 
> This is a beautiful lighter tweed in blues and grays. Really a gorgeous coat. All the right sack details. Please note the lapel roll just needs a proper pressing at the cleaners.
> 
> Chest 48
> Sleeve 23 ½ (with 1 ½ to let)
> Length 20 ½
> 
> Asking $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands End cords, size 38*
> 
> Oh man, the OPH is longing for their trousers back. These are RED! Perfect for the preppy winter. Make a splash at the office holiday party.
> 
> These are new with tags, never worn.
> 
> Waist 38
> Inseam 30 ½ with a 1 ½ cuff
> 
> Asking $30 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J. Press Surcingle belt, size 36*
> 
> Sold.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers blackwatch belt, size 40*
> 
> Just in time for the holiday season. Marked 40 and measures true to size.
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cole Hahn black penny loafers, size 10 ½ *
> 
> New, never worn.
> 
> $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bostonian maroon wingtips, size 10 E (wide)*
> 
> Good starter shoe for someone looking to add cordovan-colored wing tips. Worn perhaps three times.
> 
> $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now a bunch of shirts.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers ainsley collar, purple small-check gingham, button cuff.*
> 
> Size 15 ½ /35
> 
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers pinpoint button down*
> 
> Size 16/36
> 
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button down*
> 
> Size 16/36
> 
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers pinpoint button down*
> 
> Size 16/36
> 
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands End oxford cloth button down*
> 
> Size 16/35
> 
> $15


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

sportcoat *SOLD*.



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Beautiful 3 button sportcoat (although it is darted, a nice looking fall sportcoat nonetheless). Bought it and just does not fit properly (a 41L works best for me). Only looking for $25 shipped. PM me with interest or more pictures.


----------



## forestcarter

Price Cuts



forestcarter said:


> Will consider offers on multiple purchases. All prices include shipping
> 
> Andrew's 100% Cashmere 4" $17
> 
> Andrew's 4" $12
> 
> neiman marcus navy polka dot tie. the Navy is a lot darker than in the picture; English Silk Twill. 3.5" wide $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew's Navy and Gold 4" wide $12
> 
> Andrew's Two Tone Blue tie 4" wide $10
> 
> Note that there are the different colors have different textures; one more woven feeling the other smooth.
> 
> Tino Cosma: 3.5" $10
> 
> Tino Cosma 3.5" minor pilling, not really noticable $5
> 
> The rest are italian brands I haven't heard of in classic American patterns. I would put the quality of them about the JOS A Bank level.
> 
> moditalia 3.75" $6
> 
> Authentic Line: 3.5" $6
> 
> 
> Charles Thevaneau 3.5" $6
> 
> Alfredo Grassi--3.5"make sure you notice the wierd "f" thing Free with order of two or more ties
> 
> authentic line 3.5" $6


----------



## Jack1425

kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> sportcoat *SOLD*.


Kentucky,

I am so happy that jacket sold, it was painful to look at and not be MY size.. 

Jack


----------



## TweedyDon

*Basic blue blazer*

I have a very nice, basic blue blazer that I'd like to pass on. It's not uber-trad, being by Lanvin and darted, but someone here might be able to use it for $20 shipped in CONUS! And, it does have patch pockets...

I think it measures to around a 46L (I'm a 44L and it's about one size too big on me) but please check.

Lanvin blue blazer; two button front, four brass-coloured buttons on sleeves, blue hopsack material, all wool.

Shoulders: 19
Length: 32
Sleeves: 26
Chest: 23

*Please PM with interest!*

As always, I'm just looking to find things a new home, so I'm open to offers and trades!


----------



## Reddington

*Bass pink university stripe OCBD (NWT)*

G.H. Bass & Co. pink university stripe OCBD
Large
Unworn and new with tags
$19.99 (+ postage)


























Postage is $3.50.


----------



## Reddington

*Pocket Squares (NWT)*

#1 - Robert Talbott, 100% silk, made in England. New with tags and retails for $45.00. Asking $19.99 (+ postage).

















-----------------------------

#2 - Robert Graham, linen in lemon yellow and sky blue check. New with tags and retails for $40.00. Asking $19.99 (+ postage)

















---------------------------------------

#3 - 100% silk, NWT, $19.99 (+ postage)

















--------------------------------------------

#4 - Façonnable, 100% silk, hand-made in Italy. Retails for $40.00. NWT, $19.99 (+ postage)


















--------------------------------------

#5 - Façonnable, 100% silk, hand-made in Italy. Retails for $40.00. NWT, $19.99 (+ postage)

















------------------------------

#6 - Façonnable, 100% silk, hand-made in Italy. Retails for $40.00. NWT, $19.99 (+ postage)



















- Please add $3.50 for postage, any size order. 
- Buy all 6 pocket squares for $110


----------



## brozek

*3 vintage Bean OCBD*

I'm making an effort to cull shirts that are (1) too big and (2) not yet taken to the tailor, and these three don't make the cut. All three are US-made LL Bean OCBDs, and all three are a generously-cut 16-35. Chests measure 23" armpit to armpit and the rear length is 32" (from hem, not top of collar). The white and yellow are 100% cotton and the blue is a 60-40 cotton-poly blend. The yellow also has a slightly different tag, which strikes me as older than the other two tags.

$12.50 each (shipping included), but since it's so much easier for me to ship all three together, I'll take $30 shipped for the set. Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers cotton tennis sweater
Size Large
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP--$15 shipped!* :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I have a very nice, basic blue blazer that I'd like to pass on. It's not uber-trad, being by Lanvin and darted, but someone here might be able to use it for $20 shipped in CONUS! And, it does have patch pockets...
> 
> I think it measures to around a 46L (I'm a 44L and it's about one size too big on me) but please check.
> 
> Lanvin blue blazer; two button front, four brass-coloured buttons on sleeves, blue hopsack material, all wool.
> 
> Shoulders: 19
> Length: 32
> Sleeves: 26
> Chest: 23
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> As always, I'm just looking to find things a new home, so I'm open to offers and trades!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Beagles*

Would anyone have any trad items with Beagles on them? I'd be very interested...thanks,
Rob


----------



## SCsailor

*Gloverall Duffel Coat*

This is a great dark green duffel coat that is tragically too small for me. It has a zipper for a hood but I don't have the hood. Otherwise it is in great condition. Here are the measurements:

sleeves - 23.5
accross under arms - 23
length (top of collar down) - 41









[/URL]








[/URL]https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Asking only $65 shipped.

I'll consider trades - sack sportcoats etc. size 42L, shoes 10.5D


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> bunch of BB 17X33/34/35 shirts - traditional medium spread collars - *PRICES LOWERED TO $17 shipped*
> 
> the lighter colored shirt has a french cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the two at the bottom are more casual style shirts with a softer cotton
> the plaid is a 17X34/35, the red square is a 17X33
> 
> *Casual style shirts are $15 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands end is $12 shipped, BB is $20*
> the blue is a 15.5X35, the lands end is a 17X33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket is $45 shipped CONUS*
> last but DEFINITELY not least - this is a gorgeous 2B Brooks Bros in a size 38/39
> chest: 40
> length: 31
> sleeves: 23.5
> shoulders: 18.5


Prices lowered. Plaid BB is sold


----------



## TDI GUY

*Two More from Brooks*

Two more sport coats from Brooks.

Both are 3/2 sacks. Both are a medium to heavy weight wool, perfect for the season. Both are approximately 42R but check measurements.

Brooks 1 $30 shipped CONUS

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Brooks11.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Brooks12.jpg

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Brooks 2 $30 shipped CONUS

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Brooks21.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Brooks22.jpg

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder 19
Length: 31

Very similar to this jacket worn by DeskJockey on election day (though not Brookstweed)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48726&page=415

Brooks Blazer from previous post is sold.

Brooks Black Watch sport coat still available.

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlackWatch.jpg

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Miket61

rgrossicone said:


> Would anyone have any trad items with Beagles on them? I'd be very interested...thanks,
> Rob


Poor cell phone pics, but this is my one beagle tie...










A closer look:









When I go in to edit, both pictures show up. Grr...


----------



## AlanC

^You need to host those at a site like Imageshack or Photobucket (both free).


----------



## Miket61

AlanC said:


> ^You need to host those at a site like Imageshack or Photobucket (both free).


Pooh. I'll deal with it.


----------



## AlanC

Yes, except they don't (and won't) show up the way they are.


----------



## kinnerton

*A few jackets for the 38s*

All prices shipped. Please PM if interested.

1. J PRESS Brown Corduroy Jacket: From three or four seasons past, but very similar to their current offering. A bit heavy in the shoulder padding as was the case in past years with much of their Canadian manufactured jackets. Tagged a 38-R. $35.

https://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc11890016tg3.jpg
*SOLD pending payment*

chest: 20.5
pt to pt: 18
length: 31" (btm of collar to hem)
sleeves: 23.25 with an inch to let.

2. BROOKSGATE gray herringbone suit with vest: An ebay purchase that didn't quite fit. Two button darted jacket. This is a heavy winter fabric -- probably around 12-13oz. Jacket is half lined. Pants are unlined. $40.

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc11960023nf9.jpg
*SOLD pending payment*
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc11980025tj6.jpg

chest: 20
pt to pt: 17.5
length: 30
sleeves: 25
waist on pants: 29" 
lenght of pants: 32"

The pants are low rise and very trim -- you'll need to be very slender to get in these. There is some room to let out the waist about an inch.

3. BROOKS 346 TWEED: Picked this up on the forum last year but it never fit properly. 3/2, half lined, olive/tan with light blue. very good condition. $40.

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc11920019cb7.jpg

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc11930020yo0.jpg
*SOLD pending payment*

chest: 20.5
pt. to pt: 17.5
length: 30 (31.5 total)
sleeves: 24 with 1" to let.


----------



## Kraken

*PM sent to Forestcaster*

Sent you a PM (Forestcaster) about your neiman marcus navy polka dot tie. Thank you.


----------



## M. Charles

*NWOT Scottish Knitted Fair Isle Shetland Sweater Olive/Rust/Oatmeal by Brooks Brothers (Saddle-Shouldered)*

*NWOT Scottish Knitted Fair Isle Shetland Sweater Olive/Rust/Oatmeal by Brooks Brothers (Saddle-Shouldered)*

*SOLD*


----------



## markdc

kinnerton said:


> All prices shipped. Please PM if interested.
> 
> 1. J PRESS Brown Corduroy Jacket: From three or four seasons past, but very similar to their current offering. A bit heavy in the shoulder padding as was the case in past years with much of their Canadian manufactured jackets. Tagged a 38-R. $35.
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc11890016tg3.jpg
> 
> chest: 20.5
> pt to pt: 18
> length: 31" (btm of collar to hem)
> sleeves: 23.25 with an inch to let.


PM sent.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Blackwatch 3/2 sack jacket, 40R*

Blackwatch tartain plaid 3/2 sack jacket from a local high-end department store here in Louisville. Plain brass buttons that I think look nice, but could be replaced with less conspicuous ones. Swelled edges, center vent. Excellent condition, no issues that I can find.

$45 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.

Size is about a 40/41R. Measurements as follows:
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24 1/4 with 1 1/2 to let down










More pictures here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Blackwatch blazer/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Norman Hilton!*

I just received a beautiful Norman Hilton jacket in the mail today from ThomBrownesSchooldays! It's gorgeous--far better than I was expecting--but, alas, it's far too small for me. (My fault--TBS offered to measure it up, but I decided to rely on its tagged size!)

It's a Made-to-Measure or bespoke Norman Hilton (sort of Princeton's version of J.Press) in a beautiful light brown and blue herringbone silk-wool blend with a windowpane overcheck of horizontal blue stripes, and vertical russet stripes. This is your summer tweed!

It's tagged 43L, but it's much smaller than this--I would estimate a 40L, or thereabouts.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Chest: 22
Length: 31.5

JACKET CLAIMED 

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The blue blazer below is now just $12 shipped! :icon_smile: This *would make a great knockabout blazer for someone! *

*Please PM with interest*

*Quoted:*

I have a very nice, basic blue blazer that I'd like to pass on. It's not uber-trad, being by Lanvin and darted, but someone here might be able to use it for $20 shipped in CONUS! And, it does have patch pockets...

I think it measures to around a 46L (I'm a 44L and it's about one size too big on me) but please check.

Lanvin blue blazer; two button front, four brass-coloured buttons on sleeves, blue hopsack material, all wool.

Shoulders: 19
Length: 32
Sleeves: 26
Chest: 23

Open to offers and trades!


----------



## markdc

markdc said:


> PM sent.


kinnerton,

no response regarding the j. press corduroy jacket?

i PM'd you at around 2-3 AM this morning. i saw you online earlier this afternoon, though you did not respond to the PM, which is why i also made a post on the thread to express my interest. i understand someone may have gotten to it before i did, but some acknowledgment would be appreciated, especially if your sale went to someone who PM'd after me. i haven't been able to contact you through PMs, so i'm posting here again. if you would like to get back to me, please feel free to PM off the board.

regards,
mark


----------



## playdohh22

orgetorix- the jacket looks very nice.


----------



## kinnerton

Mark -- PM sent with apologies. -Kinnerton



markdc said:


> kinnerton,
> 
> no response regarding the j. press corduroy jacket?
> 
> i PM'd you at around 2-3 AM this morning. i saw you online earlier this afternoon, though you did not respond to the PM, which is why i also made a post on the thread to express my interest. i understand someone may have gotten to it before i did, but some acknowledgment would be appreciated, especially if your sale went to someone who PM'd after me. i haven't been able to contact you through PMs, so i'm posting here again. if you would like to get back to me, please feel free to PM off the board.
> 
> regards,
> mark


----------



## swb120

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue cap toes, size 9C. Lighter, vibrant burgundy color. Uppers in excellent condition, minor creasing (as expected), tiny mark on leather by upper edge seam on side (barely perceptible). The cap toes themselves look perfect. Insoles look like new; outsoles in very good condition. Asking *$60 shipped*.

https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1945lu7.jpg https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1936bx9.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1942fn8.jpg https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1944zo8.jpg https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1939cz5.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1938hx3.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

i have a navy 3/2 sack blazer by Huntington, size 42S in great condition if anyone is interested. dont have a pic up yet but will take one if requested.


----------



## Jack1425

TradTeacher said:


> Jacket is *SOLD*


Gentlemen,

Does anyone know if TradTeacher is okay? I was worried as we had concluded a transaction over two weeks ago and I have not received the item nor a response to PM's.

J-


----------



## AlanC

^I have dealt with TradTeacher a number of times in transactions (both buying and selling), and he's very reliable. Try a PM or an email through the forum. I hope he is okay.


----------



## TweedyDon

I hope TradTeacher's OK, too--I've dealt with him also, and he's both very reliable and very generous.


----------



## Jack1425

AlanC said:


> ^I have dealt with TradTeacher a number of times in transactions (both buying and selling), and he's very reliable. Try a PM or an email through the forum. I hope he is okay.


Alan,

I felt as you do and have of course tried to contact him. I do not mind waiting for an item to arrive and understand there may be circumstances. Yet, it is the lack of communication that causes me alarm. I too hope he is okay and that this is just "one of those things".


----------



## FLMike

Jack1425 said:


> Alan,
> 
> I felt as you do and have of course tried to contact him. I do not mind waiting for an item to arrive and understand there may be circumstances. Yet, it is the lack of communication that causes me alarm. I too hope he is okay and that this is just "one of those things".


I also purchased an item from TradTeacher, and tomorrow will make 10 days since I sent the Paypal. Haven't received the item yet, but I haven't attempted contact until this morning (sent him an email). I'll let you know if I get a reply.


----------



## Jack1425

FLCracka said:


> I also purchased an item from TradTeacher, and tomorrow will make 10 days since I sent the Paypal. Haven't received the item yet, but I haven't attempted contact until this morning (sent him an email). I'll let you know if I get a reply.


In fairness, I have not attempted contact off list via private email. It may sound dense, but frankly it never occurred to me that was possible..


----------



## zarathustra

a4audi08 said:


> i have a navy 3/2 sack blazer by Huntington, size 42S in great condition if anyone is interested. dont have a pic up yet but will take one if requested.


If you can get a pict that would be great. My father has been looking for one for quite awhile.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> Barbour Eskdale jacket, size large (42-44). Red/oxblood w/ brown corduroy collar.
> 
> Excellent condition.
> 
> $45 + S&H


Still available.


----------



## Georgia

Stuff for sale...I'll make a deal for more than one item. Please PM if interested.

1. *Hickey Freeman Tweed Jacket.* Perfect condition - no flaws whatsoever. 
*SOLD*
Measurements:
Pits: 22"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31.5"

Details:
https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2918cq6.jpg
https://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2919to1.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Tweed Jacket.* Perfect condition - no flaws whatsoever. Doesn't look like it was ever worn. 
*SOLD*
Measurements:
Pits: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"

Details:
https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2853nq3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2854ub2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2855kj7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

3. *Two Viyella shirts.* Both are size XL, and are in perfect condition. 
*SOLD*

Details:
a. https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2881mi5.jpg
b. https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2882pr1.jpg

4. *L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater.* Size Large. 24.5" chest. Excellent condition.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2916xp8.jpg

5. *Brooks Brothers Embroidered Corduroys.* Dark brown corduroy with embroidered bucks. Size 38 x 32. Excellent condition.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2914ka2.jpg

6. *Viyella (for Land's End) Sport Shirt. * PERFECT condition, really a beautiful shirt. Size Large (16-16.5). 
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2912pc5.jpg

7. *Emblematic Ties.* All in excellent condition.
*SOLD*
a. Navy Hunting Dog for Johnny Walker Men's Store in Marietta, GA
b. Dirty Old Man Flasher by Allyn
c. Money Bags by Lilly Pulitzer

Details:
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2908bn8.jpg
https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2909mv8.jpg
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2910kw3.jpg

8. *J. Press Wool Slacks.* Brand new, never hemmed. They are medium gray and are flat front. These have a 34 inch waist, and have a 37 inch inseam. There is a hole 3 inches from the bottom, allowing for a 33 inch inseam (uncuffed).
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2905gg0.jpg
https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2906vj8.jpg

9. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Oxford. * Light Blue. The shirt is tagged 16 x 35, but the actual neck measurement is 15.75".
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2903ws5.jpg

10. *H Freeman & Son Suit.* Olive plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 2-button darted, the trousers are flat front and not cuffed.
Measurements:
_Jacket:_
Pits: 23"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31.5"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 36" (+1")
Inseam: 32" (+2")
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898tw4.jpg
https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2899sp8.jpg
https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2900df9.jpg

11. *Southwick Suit.* Blue plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 3/2 roll sack, and the trousers are flat front and cuffed.
Measurements:
_Jacket:_
Pits: 25"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 26"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 38" (+0")
Inseam: 32" (+0.5")
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893wu9.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2894pt3.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2895cx7.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Topsider

^ Somebody should jump on that Norwegian Sweater. They don't make 'em anymore.


----------



## TweedyDon

Georgia--PM sent on Bean sweater!

(Dash it--beaten to it!  )


----------



## Reddington

Georgia said:


> Stuff for sale...I'll make a deal for more than one item. Please PM if interested.


GA - Great looking stuff. Didn't think the LLB sweater would last long. Can't wait to wear mine this season. It's been quite warm here, but lots of rain.

Cheers.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Georgia, pm'd about the plaid shirts. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## White Birch

I have a brown purple label polo ralph lauren crocodile belt that i'd like to sell. it isn't helping me look less pretentious. size 38. maybe one of you older gents would fancy. pm me if you are interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Shirt Cull*

Now that the Great Tweed Cull of '08, occasioned by my weight loss, is over, it's time for the similarly-caused Great Shirt Cull!

Over the next couple of days I'll be listing a number of Brooks Brothers, RL, and a few Jermyn Street shirts, all in the 17-33 to 17.5-36 range. As with my tweed cull, my aim is just to find these good homes, so they'll be well priced! :icon_smile:


----------



## Murrah

I'll take the hunting dog tie. PM sent.


----------



## TweedyDon

*White BB OCBd 17-34*

First shirt to seek a new home:

BB Brooks Basics OCBD, 17-34, white, immaculate condition. Just back from being professionally laundered!

CLAIMED


----------



## TweedyDon

I have six white BB OCBDs in 17.5-34 that need to find new homes. All have been freshly professionally laundered, and all prices include shipping in CONUS.

As always, I'm open to offers are trades! I'm especially interested in any Press jackets of any kind, and BB 3/2 jackets.

1) Relaxed fit. Blue label, made in the USA of imported fabric. No flaws. $15.

2) Smaller red label, made in the USA. Heavier cotton fabric. very small fray starting on the edge of the shirt by the fifth buttonhole (i.e. on the edge of the cloth where the buttonholes are; this does not affect the buttonhole itself.) Otherwise excellent condition. The fabric is lovely, but the starting fray is there, so $13.

3) Smaller red label, made in the USA.Slightly lighter fabric than (2). this shirt has a monogram on the pocket (LAW) in red, so asking just $8.

4) Larger red label, made in the USA. Heavier cotton fabric, no frays. Small laundry mark on label. $14.

5) Relaxed fit. Blue label, made in the USA of imported fabric. Immaculate condition. $15.

6) Smaller red label, made in the USA of imported fabric. Excellent condition. $15.

*Please PM with interest!*

*ALL CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> Now that the Great Tweed Cull of '08, occasioned by my weight loss, is over, it's time for the similarly-caused Great Shirt Cull!
> 
> Over the next couple of days I'll be listing a number of Brooks Brothers, RL, and a few Jermyn Street shirts, all in the 17-33 to 17.5-36 range. As with my tweed cull, my aim is just to find these good homes, so they'll be well priced! :icon_smile:


I'll be waiting to see some 17.5 x 35s come up 

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*46L BB Blazer*

I have a new and unworn Brooks Brothers 346 navy blazer for sale. This is tagged a 46L, and runs true to size. It has a two-button front closure, and is all wool

Acacian very kindly bought this for me at an outlet, and passed it on for cost. Alas, this coincided with the start of my weight loss, and so I never got to wear it! So, I'm asking what I paid: $20 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB OCBD 17-5, 17.5-4/5, 17.5-5*

*Three more BB OCBDs in search of new homes! All prices shipped in CONUS.*

7) 17-35 BB OCBD. Red label, made in Malaysia. Mid-blue, with a thin blue stripe. Laundry mark above label, otherwise very good condition. $12.

8) 17.5-34/35 BB OCBD. "Brooks Brothers established 1818" label. Made in Malaysia. Very small black, grey, and white check. CLAIMED

9) 17.5-35 BB OCBD. Red label, made in Hong Kong. Yellow university stripe. Immaculate condition! $18.

*Please PM with interest!* I'll cut you a deal if you take more than one!


----------



## Raz

TweedyDon,

Very interested in your OCBD's.

Sent you a PM.

Let me know - I'd love to buy a stack in that size.

Thanks!


----------



## Jack1425

Tweed,

Your killing me! I need to beef up my OCBD collection but am a 16x34... I also need to start hunting for a pair of flannels in charcoal gray (cause I like charcoal gray). 

J-


----------



## Reddington

Jack1425 said:


> Tweed,
> 
> I also need to start hunting for a pair of flannels in charcoal gray (cause I like charcoal gray).
> J-


Take a look at . They've had some flannels at a good price before.

Cheers.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris tweed overcoats*

I have two Harris tweed overcoats that need new homes! I'll post measurements and pictures on request. Both are in the 48L range, and have appropriately long arms--something I've found to be rare in Harris coats!

Both are in beautiful condition with no flaws at all. The first is grey tweed, the second brown. I'll be hoping for around $45 shipped in CONUS for each, but I'm open to offers or trades!

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press "Brownwatch" 3/2 jacket*

*J. Press Brownwatch jacket.* Pictures available on request!

I'm loathe to part with this, as it's beautiful, and in immaculate condition, but it's just far, far too big for me now...  Alas, this was something else purchased just prior to my weight loss....

It's tagged a *48R*, but could work well for a *48L*, too.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 
Shoulders: 21
Length: 32
Sleeves: 25.5

_(*NB*: I'd be much more interested in trading this for an alternative J.Press jacket, or a very nice Harris tweed, preferably 3/2, in the 43L--45L range, rather than selling it, but if this isn't possible it would still be better off in someone else's closet rather than unused in mine! So, offers welcome!)_

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

Due to a change of heart by the original buyer this Samuelsohn suit is once again available. I had lowered the price to $55 in a previous post and that price is still in effect. The Executive Imperials are also still available at $40 east of the Mississippi, $45 west.



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a very nice Samuelsohn 2 button navy/chalkstripe sack, size 38 R. Its an all-seasons weight with canvassed front and the trousers are flat fronted. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, shoulders 18" seam to seam, sleeves 24" with 1 1/2" under and the length is 31 1/2" from the top of the collar, 30" from the bottom. Trousers are: 18" at the waist (fully let out) with a 30" inseam and 1 3/4" cuffs. Asking $70 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img72/sam1bx9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sam2wl8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=samdw3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> A very nice pair of lightly used black Executive Imperial longwings, size 9.5 D. These are pebble grain, double storm welted soles and both the soles and heels are at least 90%+. As you can see in the pictures, the uppers take a beautiful shine. Asking $55 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img379/ei1lq8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei2oy0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei3ck0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB XL dark blue linen shirt*

Brooks Brothers "346" dark blue linen shirt in size XL. $15 shipped in CONUS, or offer or trade.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB belt strap sought*

Does anyone have a BB 1" belt strap in size 38 (in any colour) that they'd like to pass on? :icon_smile: Please PM me if so!


----------



## Murrah

For the gentleman looking for flannel trousers above, Harolds/Harold Powell has filed bankruptcy. They've got stacks of mid-gray and charcoal gray flannel trousers at 29.99. Great quality, great price.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Murrah said:


> For the gentleman looking for flannel trousers above, Harolds/Harold Powell has filed bankruptcy. They've got stacks of mid-gray and charcoal gray flannel trousers at 29.99. Great quality, great price.


Fine, but not available online. Their Internet connection has shut down.


----------



## Jack1425

32rollandrock said:


> Fine, but not available online. Their Internet connection has shut down.


Figures..  And not 1 store in the time zone..!


----------



## PedanticTurkey

Murrah said:


> For the gentleman looking for flannel trousers above, Harolds/Harold Powell has filed bankruptcy. They've got stacks of mid-gray and charcoal gray flannel trousers at 29.99. Great quality, great price.


Apparently the one near me only sells women's clothes. No wonder.


----------



## sjq

*Florsheim Kenmoor Long Wing Tan NOS 11 E*

Great pair of old style longwings with leather soles, heels and V cleats. New Old stock. Size 11 E. These NOS Kenmoors have been going in the low to mid $200 range lately on ebay.. Asking $230 for these, shipped CONUS. Refund available if they don't fit to satisfaction (less shipping, must be still in unworn condition.)


----------



## tripreed

tripreed said:


> For sale is a NWT Southwick Douglas suit in size 43L. The fabric is a nice glen plaid. I haven't added any measurements since it is NWT and is a standard size 43L with pants that have a 37" waist and have unfinished bottoms. Otherwise the pictures speak for themselves.
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0661rm7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0662nc8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0663rj8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0668wd6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0670hz2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> It should be noted that in the last picture there appears to be some sort of hole on the left sleeve near the shoulder. I imagine that it could be rewoven, though it may cost a bit. As a result, I am asking *$40*, shipped. Let me know if you have any questions or need any additional pictures or measurements.


Price lowered to *$40*.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Way to late, but a couple summer things:

Polo Seersucker shorts, 36 waist
$12 shipped



BB Tennis Sweater
very nice thick white cotton with blue and orange trim
Size: Small (in some ways fits like a medium)
chest ~22"
length ~24" from top of collar to hem
$30 shipped


----------



## robb01

TweedyDon said:


> The Aspinal wallet has now been traded! :icon_smile:


It looks really nice


----------



## M. Charles

*New Old Stock Viyella 45/55 Wool/Cotton Blend from Wm. Fox Co. (Medium), Made in Scotland*

This is a new old stock Viyella Buttondown in the original 45/55 blend of cotton and wool. Made in Scotland. I have removed the tissue paper and outer plastic Wm. Fox Co. (Washington D.C.) wrapping, but the shirt is new, never worn. Size Medium. $55 shipped in CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img530/img3453kw2.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img232/img3458wf1.jpg/1/

*Made in Scotland, Fair Isle Shetland Sweater by L.L. Bean -- Like New Condition (Medium)*

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
$45 shipped in CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img523/img3452ag6.jpg/1/


----------



## brozek

Price(s) lowered on these - now $10 each or all three for $25. I'm not looking to make much here - just want to justify not keeping them. PM for my paypal address and I can get them in the mail as soon as this afternoon!



brozek said:


> I'm making an effort to cull shirts that are (1) too big and (2) not yet taken to the tailor, and these three don't make the cut. All three are US-made LL Bean OCBDs, and all three are a generously-cut 16-35. Chests measure 23" armpit to armpit and the rear length is 32" (from hem, not top of collar). The white and yellow are 100% cotton and the blue is a 60-40 cotton-poly blend. The yellow also has a slightly different tag, which strikes me as older than the other two tags.
> 
> $12.50 each (shipping included), but since it's so much easier for me to ship all three together, I'll take $30 shipped for the set. Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!

Chinos: Now $15

BB sweater: Now $25



AlanC said:


> RL Polo chinos/khakis (whatever you prefer to call them
> These are 'nicer' than the standard with a French fly and no logo on the rear (or anywhere else for that matter), plain front, no cuffs.
> They are tagged *34L*, the inseam measures to ~32.25" (so roughly 34 x 32). It turns out they're a bit long for me and rather than fool with having them hemmed I decided to sell them. The first pic is somewhat washed out. The color on these is strong, not faded.
> *$18 shipped* CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color is more accurate in this pic:





AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers cotton tennis sweater
> Size Large
> $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## hockeyinsider

I'm low on funds and need to raise some money, so I'm offering the following items for sale.

Please private message me if you would like to purchase or make a counter offer. Prices don't include shipping and handling.

*Ralph Lauren Polo neck ties*
- These are brand new and never worn. One has the tag and one doesn't. I'm asking $20 for each tie or best offer. 

















*Grant Thomas (Lord & Taylor) argyle sweater, size medium*
- Only worn a few times, very good condition. $10

















*Guess zip-down sweater with preppy crest*
- Worn once - great condition.
- $20.
- This would make a great sweater for the tennis players and such.

















*J. Crew sweater vest*
- Size medium
- Worn once, it's like brand-new.
- $20

















*LL Bean sweater vest*
- Size medium. 
- Great condition - more or less brand new.
- $20

















*J. Crew sweater*
- Size medium and great condition.
- $15

















*Henry Jacobson silk-knit neck tie*
- It's missing the tags, but I have never worn it and it's in great condition.
- $15

















*Preppy belts from J. Crew, Ralph Lauren Polo and Express*
(from left to right)
- All belts in good to very good condition.
- J. Crew, size L/XL (fits 34-38 waist), $5.
- J. Crew, size M/L (fits 32-36 waist), $5.
- J. Crew, size L/XL (fits 34-38 waist), $5.
- J. Crew, size L/XL (fits 34-38 waist), $5.
- J. Crew, size L/XL (fits 34-38 waist), $5.
- J. Crew, size L/XL (fits 34-38 waist), $5.
- Ralph Lauren Polo, size M (fits 34-26 waist), $5.
- Ralph Lauren Polo, size M (fits 34-26 waist), $5.
- Ralph Lauren Polo, size M (fits 34-26 waist), $5
- Express size 34, $5.

















*Perry Ellis Portfolio messenger bag*
- Good condition.
- $10
- Leather with lots of pockets and compartments for laptop, legal pads, pens, camera, cell phone, etc.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have one more item for sale:

100% wool sportcoat, purchased from a local men's clothing store in July. It's a 40-short. The only alteration has been some slight waist supression. I'm asking $300. It cost me $400. It's in great condition. Please contact me via private message if you're interested or would like to make a counter offer. I'm selling it because I need some funds and I would like a 3/2 roll jacket.


----------



## Ole Hickory

I'd like the polo tie & the 1 & 2 belts.
Thx
Ole


----------



## kinnerton

*Alden of Carmel brown wingtip high boots, 9E*

Wanted to offer these up here before turning to e-bay. I have a pair of like-new brown wingtip high boots from Alden of Carmel (the pair on the Barrie last). I purchased these last month and have worn them 5 times at most. Sadly, they just don't fit my foot properly and I'd like to recoup a bit of the cost if possible.

They retail for $435. I'd happily take $200 for them clear of shipping.

If you're interested, please PM and we can discuss further. More than happy to allow for fitting as long as the buyer covers the shipping.

-Kinnerton

P.S., if you're not familiar with the Barrie last, it runs at least a 1/2 size longer than normal and has a very spacious toe box.


----------



## hockeyinsider

*More items*

I found some more things in my closet that I'd like to sell. Send me a private message if you would like to purchase something here. All prices don't include shipping and handling charges, which will be determined by postal rates.

*Ralph Lauren Polo belts*
-$5 each
- The first one is a size large and the second is a medium.

















*Ralph Lauren Polo dress shirt*
- $20
- Size 16 32/33
- Regent collar
- Like new

















*Ralph Lauren Polo dress shirt*
- $20
- Size 16 32/33
- Regent collar
- Like new

















*Ralph Lauren Polo dress shirt*
- $15
- Size 16 32/33
- Regent collar
- Good condition.

















*Ralph Lauren Polo dress shirt*
- $15
- Size 16 32/33
- Regent collar
- Good condition.

















*Ralph Lauren Polo sport shirt*
- $20
- Size Medium
- Like-new condition. It was only worn a couple times.


----------



## swb120

*Suits: Hickey Freeman, BB Golden Fleece; Orvis blazer; NWT BB argyle sweater*

Up for sale are several items:

1) Hickey Freeman Boardroom suit in 43R. Navy w/subtle pinstripes, 2-button darted, flat front, uncuffed pants. In excellent condition. Asking *$75 plus shipping*.

Measurements:
jacket - 
Chest: 45
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (w/1.5-2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18
Length: 30.5

pants - 
Waist: 36 (w/ 1/2" to let out)
Outseam: 40.75
Inseam: 29 (w/3" to let out)

Photos:

https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2137wv9.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2138bt9.jpg https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2134za9.jpg https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2131ij8.jpg https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2133od4.jpg [spot from camera; not on suit]

2) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit in 44R. Black w/subtle pinstripes, 3/2 sack, undarted, flat front, cuffed pants. Gorgeous suit...looks like it was never worn. Asking *$85 plus shipping*.

Measurements:
jacket - 
Chest: 47
Waist: 45.5
Sleeve: 24 (w/2.5" to let out)
Shoulders: 19.25
Length: 30.5

pants - 
Waist: 39 (w/ 2" to let out)
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 29 (w/1" to let out)
Cuffs: 1.75"

Photos:

https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2174mj3.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2172lc8.jpg https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2166fc3.jpg https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2165cx1.jpg https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2176qy9.jpg https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2160gq6.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2146gx7.jpg

3) NWT Hickey Freeman suit in 45R. Tagged 45R, 37W. Never worn or altered. Navy w/subtle pinstripes, 2-button darted, flat front, unhemmed pants. Heavier, substantial 3-season weight. Asking *$185 plus shipping*.

Measurements:
jacket - 
Chest: 47
Waist: 45
Sleeve: 25.5 (w/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 20
Length: 30.75

pants - 
Waist: 37
Inseam: 37 unhemmed

Photos:

https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2192nt8.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2190np0.jpg https://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2187hp9.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2199my2.jpg https://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2196az0.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2197dj8.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2193vc5.jpg

4) Orvis navy blazer in 44R. All wool, 3-button darted, patch pockets. Not true 3 button - 3rd button rolls nicely over top button (but not as much as 3/2 sack). Asking *$45 plus shipping*.

Measurements:
jacket - 
Chest: 46
Waist: 43.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (w/1-1.5" to let out)
Shoulders: 20
Length: 30.75

Photos:

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2206is8.jpg https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2207do6.jpg https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2209cr6.jpg https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2212dc0.jpg https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2213ss2.jpg https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2205nr1.jpg

5) NWT Brooks Brothers argyle 1/4-zip merino wool sweater. Size large. Colors: navy, rust, tan, lt. blue crosshatch. Asking *$50 plus shipping*.

Measurements:
Chest: 48-50
Length (from top of collar): 31

Photos:

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219fn8.jpg https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2221ua8.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

TONS of shirts, jackets, a couple sweaters, etc - i will list the direct links as opposed to embedding images

Shirts - *$20 shipped CONUS*

Brooks Bros buttondown, pink size 17X33/34
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2143.jpg

BB sports shirt, size Large, runs a 16X34
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2144.jpg

Eton spread collar, white with pale blue checks, sz 15.5X33
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2146.jpg

Brooks Bros, sz 16.5X32/33, Non Iron
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2147.jpg

Brooks Bros with a snap tab collar, sz 16.5X32
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2148.jpg

BB Makers, like new condition BD, green/wht stripes sz 16X34
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2149.jpg

BB Makers, blue/wht stripes, sz 16X34, like new
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2150.jpg

J.Crew blue/wht stripe point collar sz 15-15.5X33
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2172.jpg

Sweaters
*PRICES FOR SWEATERS ARE $25 SHIPPED CONUS*

BB, 100% british lambs wool, knitted in US sz L
Measurements: 
Sleeves: 27'' from shoulder seam, but measure as a 34 in shirt size
Chest: 23'' across pit
Bottom opening: 17''
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2151.jpg

BB, 100% brit lambs wool, knitted in US sz L, forest green cardigan
Sleeves: 27'' or 34.5'' in shirt sizes
Chest: 23.5''
Bottom: 17.5''
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2152.jpg

Jackets/Coats

Burberry, glen plaid pattern, 100% wool, fully lined and center vent, SZ 45/46 - *$75 SHIPPED*
Chest: 48'' around pit
Length: 32''
Shoulders: 20.5''
Sleeves: 26'' + 1.5'' extra material
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2158.jpg 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2159.jpg

BB, 3/2 sack, 100% wool, half lined, center vent - sz 39/40 *$45 SHIPPED*
Chest: 41''
Length: 31.25''
Shoulders: 18''
Sleeves: 23'' +3'' extra material
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2153.jpg

2B Harris Tweed by diBenedetto, half lined center vent, size 40 *$40 SHIPPED*
Chest: 42''
Length: 31.25
Shoulders: 18''
Sleeves: 24'' + 2'' extra material
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2154.jpg 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2155.jpg

2B Harris Tweed by Woodhouse Lynch, half lined center vent, size 44 *$40 SHIPPED*
Chest: 46''
Length: 33''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 25.5'' (+1'' extra material)
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2156.jpg 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2157.jpg

Gorgeous Hickey Freeman Customized 2B coat from the Canterbury collection - 100% CASHMERE. *$75 SHIPPED*
Size is roughly a 44
Chest: 46''
Length: 32''
Shoulders: 19''
Sleeves: 25'' (+2'')

THIS COAT IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION WITH ONE EXCEPTION. THERE SECOND PICTURE WILL SHOW AN SMALL AREA NEXT TO THE TOP BUTTONHOLE WHERE THE CASHMERE FABRIC HAS WORN A BIT THIN. THIS CAN BE VERY EASILY REPAIRED BY A TAILOR, AND OTHERWISE THE JACKET HAS NO ISSUES.

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2160.jpg

The following image shows the fabric wear.. 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2163.jpg 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2161.jpg

Charcoal 2B glen plaid pattern suit by Hart Schaffner Marx, sz 43/44, fully lined center vent - NOT A SACK - *$45 SHIPPED*
Chest: 45''
Length: 32''
Shoulders: 18.25''
Sleeves: 324.5'' (+3'' extra material)

Pants: pleated with 1.5'' cuffs
Waist: 38.5'' (+1.5'' extra material)
Inseam: 29'' (+1.25'' cuffs)

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2166.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2168.jpg 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2167.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!*



TweedyDon said:


> *J. Press Brownwatch jacket.* Pictures available on request!
> 
> I'm loathe to part with this, as it's beautiful, and in immaculate condition, but it's just far, far too big for me now...  Alas, this was something else purchased just prior to my weight loss....
> 
> It's tagged a *48R*, but could work well for a *48L*, too.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulders: 21
> Length: 32
> Sleeves: 25.5
> 
> _(*NB*: I'd be much more interested in trading this for an alternative J.Press jacket, or a very nice Harris tweed, preferably 3/2, in the 43L--45L range, rather than selling it, but if this isn't possible it would still be better off in someone else's closet rather than unused in mine! So, offers welcome!)_
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining BB shirts and tweed coats*

1) Brooks Brothers "346" dark blue linen shirt in size XL. *Now $12 shipped* in CONUS, or offer or trade.

2) 17.5-35 BB OCBD. Red label, made in Hong Kong. Yellow university stripe. Immaculate condition! *Now $15 shipped* in CONUS, or offer or trade.

More shirts will be listed on Wednesday.

The two Harris tweed overcoats are still available; I will email pictures of these on Wednesday to interested parties. (Please remind me of your email addresses by PM--sorry!)

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Clay J

Last bump for my brand new from 1984 Brooks Brothers Loafers in size 7.5 before they go up to ebay, and probably to Japan.

Also, I have two pair of Stubbs and Wootton slippers in size 8.5 that are from their sale about eight to ten years ago which are almost unworn except for scuffs for grip in the sole. They were my mother's but I think one pair is mens. More info (and pics) tomorrow...

Also, I'm still looking for a pair of Brown loafers or more dressy shoes in size 12.5-13... My old ones are getting too small and worn out!


----------



## Morrissey

Bumb!



Morrissey said:


> I don't know if it's custom to ask for certain garments, but I am looking for a pair of never oder lightly worn embroidered corduroy pants, size 33X32 or 34x32.
> 
> Mallards, pheasants etc prefered. I am thinking of the game bird trousers polo used to have. I think Orvis sells a similar one.


----------



## Ole Hickory

*Camel Hair POLO COAT 42r MAKE OFFER*

I have a Camel Hair Polo Coat up for grabs, made in the USA, exact to the PREVIOUS Brooks Bros model. It has been worn less than 12, due to weight gain.

It a has maybe 7-8 spots of wear, where the napp is gone (moths)but the coat is otherwise a 9.7 out of 10. I paid about 700 for the coat at the local men's shop, on sale, a few years back-when new. Why spend $1,000 for a new one when a reweaver will fix this one up for $150?
Make offer!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Anderson-Little tweed sack 40 R/S SOLD*

SOLD

Hey guys, one of you might want to take a stab at this harmless little tweed sack I liberated from a thrift shop this weekend. It's a bit small on me and I am a skinny 42, so I'd guess it's about a 40. But check the specs:

pit to pit 21.5 = 43"
left sleeve 25.5 plus 1.5
right sleeve 25 plus about 1.25 maybe
shoulder 18.5
length from top of collar 31 3/4

partial lining, note lining is loose on left sleeve

It's a tannish grey, or greyish tan, if that makes any sense. Nothing fancy, but it's an honest-to-God 3/2 sack, nice enough fabric, and might require twenty bucks' worth of fiddling.

It cost me a fiver, so let's call it $15 shipped CONUS. PayPal or check. Send a PM










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF9691.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF9692.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF9693.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF9694.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF9695.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

Viyella now reduced to $45 shipped in CONUS



M. Charles said:


> *New Old Stock Viyella 45/55 Wool/Cotton Blend from Wm. Fox Co. (Medium), Made in Scotland*
> 
> This is a new old stock Viyella Buttondown in the original 45/55 blend of cotton and wool. Made in Scotland. I have removed the tissue paper and outer plastic Wm. Fox Co. (Washington D.C.) wrapping, but the shirt is new, never worn. Size Medium. $55 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img530/img3453kw2.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img232/img3458wf1.jpg/1/


----------



## White Birch

*gucci horse bit 9 1/2 d*

classic black gucci horse-bits, worn less then 10 times, bought in 2007. 9 1/2 D. Doesn't fit anyone in my family, don't want to throw them away... 
i've grown distaste for flashy things (but they are certainly suitable for post-grad) not sure how to upload pictures, but send me a pm with your email address and we can do it that way. once you get pictures send me a price, i'd like to ship them before I leave college, so by monday they need to go.


----------



## tripreed

J. Press British warm, size 38, 40, 42?
There is no tagged size, so please note the measurements to determine how this would fit you. This coat is in about 98% condition, as far as I would rate it. Was obtained from AlanC about two years ago, but it is simply more formal of a coat than I need, and is a little snug on me.

Chest- 46"
Shoulders- 19"
Sleeves- 25"
Length- 41.5"

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0465ti0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0467it1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0474co1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

I am asking $125 shipped.

Gloverall duffle coat, size 42
This coat is a Gloverall with a removable hood; similar to the model offered by Brooks Brothers a couple of years ago. This coat has a little bit more wear on it.

Chest- 25"
Shoulders- 19"
Sleeves- 24"
Length- 37.5"

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0468ee7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0478wf8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0479nq6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=duffle1ahp1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
There are two small holes/wear marks on the hood and collar (circled in red). They could be moth holes, I'm not sure. They are quite unnoticeable, in my opinion, but I wanted to point them out.

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=duffle2aga6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
There is also some wear along the front of the coat where the toggles have rubbed the wool. Again, not that big of a deal to me, but I wanted to point them out.

I'm asking $75 shipped. I would also be interested in a trade for a navy duffle coat of similar size.

Finally, I'm offering a Korchmar briefcase. It is pretty nice and is double-sided (meaning two flaps), so it has plenty of room. It is similar to the Custom Hide Organizer briefcase. One side features a single large compartment (big enough to fit my laptop) with some pockets for pencils and sundries, while the other compartment has a divider. I bought it a couple of years ago, and found out that it just really doesn't suit my needs. It has a few signs of wear, but otherwise I would say it is in about 90% condition. The color is a nice dark brown which appears a little lighter in the photos due to the flash.

https://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0370iq4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0369wl9.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0371pk0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

https://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0372tx4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

I'm asking $80 shipped.

If you have any questions or need additional photos or measurements for these items, please let me know.


----------



## TweedyDon

Please, someone, buy that British Warm from Trip--it's gorgeous, a great price, and just too damn small for me, and it's killing me to see it listed!


----------



## AlanC

^As former owner of the British Warm I can strongly endorse it. I sold it to Trip after I found my camel hair polo coat, and didn't need both (plus Trip harassed me to sell it to him). Press actually offered a British Warm last season (I think). The closest they have now is this camel hair for $1350.


----------



## TweedyDon

Are you trying to make me feel *worse*, Alan? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## [email protected]

What's the color of the coat? And, what size do you normally wear to give us an idea of how this fits?
Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## AlanC

Color is taupe, I guess, for lack of a better way to describe it. Size would probably work for a 40/42, maybe 43.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Trousers*









1. Lands End NWT Yellow Chinos, pleated & cuffed 36Long x 29

















2. Orvis Green Chinos - 36W x 30 NWOT

















3. Bills M1 Khakis 37W x 29 - used but still have lots of life

















4. Polo RL grey wool whipcords with brown suede pocket edging 40W x 32

















5. Lands End khakis 37 x 29 plain front and uncuffed









6. Brooks Brothers Navy Chinos Country Club - 35W x 30 NWT


























7. J PRESS GREY WOOL SUIT 
About a 42R or so.
Measurements:
Waist: Around 38"
Inseam: 28.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Across back at armpit: 18"
Length from bottom of collar to hem: 30 1/2"

ON ALL THESE ITEMS, JUST MAKE ME A REASONABLE OFFER OR TRADE AND WE'LL WORK OUT SOMETHING.


----------



## stfu

*BB Makers navy Stripe Suit*

Bought this on eBay, and it is just a tad snug for me. If there is no interest here, I will put it back on the bay, or lose some weight.

Not a trad cut, but is a conservative BB Makers in a really nice hefty and soft fabric. Apparently tagged a 41L, it measures more like a 40 to me. See measurements below. These are the images from the auction. If you are interested, I can snap more or answer questions

On thing I noticed is the bemberg sleeve lining is coming unstitched from th eblue lining near the armhole on one arm. Would be a simple fix if you were inclined, 2 inches maybe.

*100 % WOOL*
*NAVY with Stripes*
*2 Button Single Vent*

*
CHEST:* _(armpit to armpit across the front) 22 x 2" _
*SLEEVES: *(Shoulder to Cuff)_ 24"_ (at least 1" to let out)
*SHOULDERS:* _(across the back) 19.5"_ 
*LENGTH:* _(down the center of the back) 34"_. 
*PANTS:* measures roomy at ~34" x 31"​
*$45 SHIPPED to CONUS (or make me an offer)*​


----------



## a4audi08

BB Makers shirts
Eton shirt
BB sports shirt

All have sold.

Original post listing unsold shirts, jackets, sweaters at https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=848356&postcount=3540


----------



## rebel222

*IC: Burgundy Alden Shell Cordovan LHS Lined Loafers 8.5D*

I have a pair of Alden LHS Burgundy Shell Cordovan Lined Loafers in 8.5D. I wear a 9D, and IMHO these are best suited for someone who wears a 9D or a 8.5E. Depends on how you like your loafers to fit. I personally don't like them flopping all over the place.

Anyways, I am not sure I want to sell them; however, if there is any interest at $175 shipped, PM me. They have about 80% of the soles left. The are the lined version, model 776. If someone wants them, I will put them on eBay @ $200 BIN. This would total $150 after MS Cashback.

If you are serious about them, I can email pictures.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Shoes I Don't Use*

First entries in a shoe cull:

Sears (aka Florsheim, I'm pretty sure) 10D

12 5/8 x 4 1/2 (inside length approx. 11 3/4)

The mark on the heel is from where I attempted to use an adhesive thingy to keep from breaking my fat neck. Didn't work.

These are pretty nice, actually. $30 shipped CONUS. PayPal or whatever; send PM.










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF8959.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF8956.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF8957.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF8958.jpg

AE Concord 10 D

12 x 4 1/4 (inside approx. 11 1/2)

Been resoled; uppers good, insides definitely worn. $15 shipped CONUS










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF8962.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF8963.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/DSCF8964.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Looking for Harris tweed overcoat*

If anyone has a 44L or XL Harris tweed overcoat they'd like to find a new home for, please PM me! I'm also interested in 3/2 tweed jackets in these sizes, and a strap belt with snaps to add a buckle in size 38. Plus (cheap) pocket squares. Thanks!


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> BB Makers shirts
> Eton shirt
> BB sports shirt
> 
> All have sold.
> 
> Original post listing unsold shirts, jackets, sweaters at https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=848356&postcount=3540


*PRICES LOWERED:

All harris tweeds just $30 shipped. 
BB sweaters lowered to $20 each shipped.

A few additions: *_

_BB point collar button down, sz 15.5X34, $18 shipped









Red BB 100% lambswool sweater, $22 shipped sz L, measurements below: 
length: 25''
chest (at pit): 22'' across
sleeves: comparable to a size 34 sleeve on dress shirt









BB "Advantage Chino" khakis, pleated and cuffed sz 38X30 $25 shipped









Two ties: 
On left is a NWT airplane motiff by Vineyard Vines
On right is a Talbot Best of Class









Both tweeds below are 2B, half lined
Harris Tweed #1 - fits like a 40/41
chest: 43
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 24.25
length: 31










Harris Tweed #2
chest: 42
sleeves: 25
length: 32
shoulders: 18


----------



## tripreed

tripreed said:


> *J. Press British warm* *SALE PENDING*
> 
> *
> Gloverall duffle coat, size 42*
> This coat is a Gloverall with a removable hood; similar to the model offered by Brooks Brothers a couple of years ago. This coat has a little bit more wear on it.
> 
> Chest- 25"
> Shoulders- 19"
> Sleeves- 24"
> Length- 37.5"
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0468ee7.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0478wf8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0479nq6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=duffle1ahp1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> There are two small holes/wear marks on the hood and collar (circled in red). They could be moth holes, I'm not sure. They are quite unnoticeable, in my opinion, but I wanted to point them out.
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=duffle2aga6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> There is also some wear along the front of the coat where the toggles have rubbed the wool. Again, not that big of a deal to me, but I wanted to point them out.
> 
> I'm asking $75 shipped. I would also be interested in a trade for a navy duffle coat of similar size.
> *
> 
> Korchmar briefcase.* *SOLD*
> 
> If you have any questions or need additional photos or measurements for these items, please let me know.


Updated list


----------



## swb120

*NWT Hickey Freeman (#3 below) is sold.
Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece (#2 below) is sold.
Hickey Freeman (#1 below) is sold.*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are several items:
> 
> 1) Hickey Freeman Boardroom suit in 43R. Navy w/subtle pinstripes, 2-button darted, flat front, uncuffed pants. In excellent condition. *SOLD*.
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit in 44R. Black w/subtle pinstripes, 3/2 sack, undarted, flat front, cuffed pants. Gorgeous suit...looks like it was never worn. *SOLD*.
> 
> 3) NWT Hickey Freeman suit in 45R. Tagged 45R, 37W. Never worn or altered. Navy w/subtle pinstripes, 2-button darted, flat front, unhemmed pants. Heavier, substantial 3-season weight. *SOLD*.
> 
> 4) Orvis navy blazer in 44R. All wool, 3-button darted, patch pockets. Not true 3 button - 3rd button rolls nicely over top button (but not as much as 3/2 sack). Asking *$45 plus shipping*.
> 
> Measurements:
> jacket -
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 43.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 (w/1-1.5" to let out)
> Shoulders: 20
> Length: 30.75
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2206is8.jpg https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2207do6.jpg https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2209cr6.jpg https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2212dc0.jpg https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2213ss2.jpg https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2205nr1.jpg
> 
> 5) NWT Brooks Brothers argyle 1/4-zip merino wool sweater. Size large. Colors: navy, rust, tan, lt. blue crosshatch. Asking *$50 plus shipping*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 48-50
> Length (from top of collar): 31
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219fn8.jpg https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2221ua8.jpg


----------



## swb120

Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece (#2 above) is sold.


----------



## a4audi08

Red BB sweater sold
vineyards airplane motif tie sold


----------



## Reddington

a4audi08 said:


> Red BB sweater sold
> vineyards airplane motif tie sold


Audi - Did you receive the PM I sent you regarding the white BB shirt?

Cheers.


----------



## wnh

I'd like to sell these ties as a lot, but will entertain offers to break them up. If the lot doesn't sell in a week or so, I'll gladly break them up to move 'em out.

https://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010032hz7.jpg

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fg1.jpg

Top picture, left to right:
Robert Talbot for Halls
Brooks Brothers #1 (has a couple of small snags on front)
Lands' End hunter green knit (may be a 'long', but I'm not sure)

Bottom picture, left to right:
Polo bar stripe (could use a steaming)
Lands' End cotton plaid
Robert Talbot neat

I am asking *$35 shipped* for the lot. That's under $6 per tie.


----------



## anonymouz

^ What are the widths on those ties?


----------



## wnh

anonymouz said:


> ^ What are the widths on those ties?


Varies. I'll measure them over the weekend and post again on Monday.


----------



## swb120

Hickey Freeman (#1 above) is sold.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Lots of interest in this suit, but no one has pulled the trigger. *NOW $45 east of the Mississippi, $47.50 west* shipped CONUS

The longwings are NOW $35* east of the Mississippi, $40 west*. These are very nice shoes, and in very good shape!



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a very nice Samuelsohn 2 button navy/chalkstripe sack, size 38 R. Its an all-seasons weight with canvassed front and the trousers are flat fronted. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, shoulders 18" seam to seam, sleeves 24" with 1 1/2" under and the length is 31 1/2" from the top of the collar, 30" from the bottom. Trousers are: 18" at the waist (fully let out) with a 30" inseam and 1 3/4" cuffs. Asking $70 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img72/sam1bx9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sam2wl8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=samdw3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> 
> A very nice pair of lightly used black Executive Imperial longwings, size 9.5 D. These are pebble grain, double storm welted soles and both the soles and heels are at least 90%+. As you can see in the pictures, the uppers take a beautiful shine. Asking $55 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img379/ei1lq8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei2oy0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei3ck0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TweedyDon

My wardrobe clearing of larger-sized items (shirts size 17 and above, coats and jackets c.48L, etc) continues! *As always, all prices are shipped in CONUS, and I'm very open to offers or trades*. I'm just trying to find these good homes...

*Please PM with interest!*

*A) Shirts:*

1) Brooks Brothers "346" dark blue linen shirt in size XL. *Now $12*.

2) 17.5-35 BB OCBD. Red label, made in Hong Kong. Yellow university stripe. Immaculate condition! *Now $15*.

3) RL OCBD, size XXL, yellow. Classic fit. Single coloured pony in blue. Excellent condition! *$12.50*.

4) BB straight collar, 17.5-36. Blue. All cotton, must iron, made in Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for laundry tag above label inside. *Trade pending *

5) BB OCBD. Light blue. 17.5-36, non-iron, slim fit, made in Malaysia. Excellent condition! *Trade pending *

6) T.M. Lewin, 17-36, straight collar. A very British shirt, with dark-toned multi-colored stripes of cream, brown, dark red, dark brown, grey, white, dark blue, and.... very, very British! Excellent condition. *$22*. (Picture available on request.)

7) Thomas Pink, XXL. Button down collar. Small houndstooth pattern in dark yellow and blue. Another very British shirt! Excellent condition, *$20*. (Picture available on request.)

*B) Sweater:*

Pringle of Scotland 100% crew-neck labswool sweater in British tan; Argyle pattern on front in British tan, dark brown, with white overcheck. No size is listed, but it measures 223/4 underarm to underarm, and 291/4 long, so I think it would work for a L or XL. Excellent condition! *$20*.

*C) Harris tweed overcoat; c.48L. Pictures available on request.*

(I now have pictures, and will be sending them soon!)

I was intending to list two Harris tweed coats, but after perusing eBay for a couple of weeks and seeing how much even fairly ratty ones go for, I've decided it would be cheaper for me just to have one of my own larger coats altered to fit! So, the larger of the two coats I had for sale originally is the only one available.

The coat available is a long, traditionally styled overcoat in tiny brown check. It has a lovely lapel roll, raglan sleeves, and is in beautiful condition. I'm sorry to part with it. It's half-lined, and was made for (or by?) Varsity Town Clothes and sold at Hibbs in Salt Lake City.

*Measurements:*

Length from bottom of collar: 49.5
Sleeve (measured along seam under arm, since these are raglan sleeves): 21.25 (Hurrah! A Harris with a decent sleeve length!)
Chest: 25, underarm to underam a la Harris.

*Asking $45*

*D) Jacket:*

*J. Press Brownwatch jacket. *

Pictures available on request!

I'm loathe to part with this, as it's beautiful, and in immaculate condition, but it's just far, far too big for me now...

It's tagged a 48R, but could work well for a 48L, too.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 
Shoulders: 21
Length: 32
Sleeves: 25.5

(_NB: I'd be much more interested in trading this for an alternative J.Press jacket, or a very nice Harris tweed, preferably 3/2, in the 43L--45L range, rather than selling it, but if this isn't possible it would still be better off in someone else's closet rather than unused in mine! So, I'm asking_ *NOW* *$50 shipped.*)


----------



## a4audi08

vintage BB makers ties. most range from 3 to 3.25'', please ask for specific ties. the last ties in both sets are 3.5'' BB's. 
*Ties are $18 shipped each. *










in this set, first two are talbot. the first is a handmade, the second is a best of class. the third tie is Sport Club, woven in England and the last a BB makers.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties and belts*

*Ties:*

I will be listing nine tradly ties shortly (when I work out how to post pictures!), including repp stripes from BB and J. Crew, a sailing emblematic from Polo, and others from Polo, Lanvin, and Liberty of London. Each will be in good or excellent condition (some might need steaming), and will be *$6* plus $3 per order shipping. (So, one tie will be $9, two ties will be $15, etc.) All ties *CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT*

*Please PM with initial interest*--if I can pass them on without having to post pictures (emailing them is easier--I can do that!) I'd prefer this; hence the cheap price for the lot!

*Belts:*

I also have two Polo belts to pass on; one black with a steel buckle (looks like a silver engine turned buckle, but isn't), and one brown with a regular brass-type buckle. Both are leather, both size *38*, and both New With Tags. I'd like *$15 each, or both for $25, shipped in CONUS!*


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Three piece Samuelsohn 42. Measurements to follow:
chest 46
shoulder 20
length 31
sleeve 22.5
inseam 30
waist 36

Trousers are pleated and cuffed. 
Finished in a wooly medium-weight cloth. Perfect for winter and fall.

$80 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Bob Loblaw

$80 gets this to your door CONUS.

Belvest double breasted blazer with abolone buttons in a color a bit punchier than navy. Looks great on sunny days. Marked size is 42. Measurements to follow:

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Raz

*Greetings*

Hey, what's the price on the three piece?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Raz said:


> Hey, what's the price on the three piece?
> 
> Thanks!


I guess I should have mentioned that. I was going to sell it at $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

*Alan Paine Made in England Heathered V Neck Lambswool Sweater - Size 42*

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img212/paine1uw4.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img253/paine7jpg600sk3.jpg/1/


----------



## EngProf

Staggeringly beautiful



Bob Loblaw said:


> Three piece Samuelsohn 42. Measurements to follow:
> chest 46
> shoulder 20
> length 31
> sleeve 22.5
> inseam 30
> waist 36
> 
> Trousers are pleated and cuffed.
> Finished in a wooly medium-weight cloth. Perfect for winter and fall.
> 
> $80 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## AlanC

^Thank goodness that Samuelsohn is too big for me or I'd be mighty tempted.


----------



## boatshoe

*my sorry plea*

For regular thrift store searchers: Can you be on the look out for nice 3/2 blazers in 41L? Searching ebay for the past weeks, I can only conclude that either 41L is an unusual size, or that owners of 41L jackets just don't sell them that often. It has been frustrating.  End rant.


----------



## TweedyDon

*New, boxed Ben Silver Royal Air Force tie*

I have a Ben Silver Royal Air Force tie I'd like to pass on. This is brandnew, never worn--never been out of its packaging!!--and comes in its original box, which was opened once. It even has the Ben Silver box ribbon still!

The tie can be seen here:

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=21&show=13&display=1161

I'd like to try to re-coup part of what I paid for this, so I'm asking *X*, or offer or trade. (This tie is priced at $95 now by BS)

Incidentally, for my fellow purists, this tie's stripes go in the wrong direction for the actual RAF tie, so non-flyboys can wear it with impunity!

(I bought this as it's very close to my Old School tie, but never wore it, as, well, it just wasn't my Old School Tie! And now my Old School Association has a Treasurer who'll actually sell the ties he stewards and I've secured one, I no longer need this Ben Silver tie!)

*Claimed*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Dege and Skinner I Zingari tie available again!*

*This tie is now available again!*

I have a new, unworn, and absolutely beautiful, I Zingari tie from the Savile Row tailor Dege and Skinner to pass on. This tie (and the original price, *before* postage from the UK!) can be seen here:

Alas, the picture doesn't do it justice. Ben Silver's version can be seen here:

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=21&show=15&display=1304

This tie is new and unworn, and even comes in the original packaging that Dege and Skinner mailed it in!

*Claimed *


----------



## stfu

boatshoe said:


> For regular thrift store searchers: Can you be on the look out for nice 3/2 blazers in 41L? Searching ebay for the past weeks, I can only conclude that either 41L is an unusual size, or that owners of 41L jackets just don't sell them that often. It has been frustrating.  End rant.


Boatshoe, I take a 41L (or 41R or 40L .....) as well. I have noticed a lot of *very nice* jackets and blazers in 41L on ebay. The kicker, however: not many are 3/2.

*However*, last week I did pick up an olive green cotton BB sack jacket in 41L, as well as an H. Freeman sack blazer in 41L (with stumpy sleeves?) on ebay, so it does happen.

So ... you and I are competing for the same merchandise. :icon_smile: If I grab something on ebay and it does not work out for me, I always offer it here before turning it on ebay.


----------



## M. Charles

*BB Merchandise Credit $553*

sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean jeans*

Ok, maybe not _really_ trad., but they're from LL Bean, and maybe someone here could use them for pretty much the price of shipping...

LL Bean blue jeans, natural fit, relaxed fit, or whatever they call it now, size 38 by 34. Another victim of my weight loss!

Asking $10 shipped in CONUS

*Please PM with interest* discreetly on these, and pretend you're asking about some Bill's...


----------



## kinnerton

*Hickey Freeman tweed suit -- 38/39 R*

Not exactly trad, mind you. 2 button darted and, most troubling, some heavy padding in the shoulders. Still, a tweed suit with 3 open patch pockets. Quarter lined. Might work for one of you. The coat is too long for me.

Pants are pleated and have suspender buttons.

21" chest, 
18 1/2 shoulders, 
32" length (from bottom of collar), 
sleeves 24".

Pants are about a 31 X 29 cuffed. Fair amount of extra room here, but might have to go uncuffed. I could get more exact measures if you are interested.

$70 shipped.


----------



## kinnerton

*Brooksgate 2 bt darted herringbone tweed 38R to L*

Half lined. Good condition. Fabric is a mid-weight charcoal herringbone tweed.

Shoulders 18
Chest 20.5 (41 in total)
Length (from btm of collar) 31.5
Sleeves 24.5

$45 shipped.


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers 10.5D*

I have a paid of gently used 10.5D Burgundy Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for sale. Model 563. The uppers are in great shape with no damage to the leather. The soles have about 70-75% of their life left. The rubber part of the heel is worn, but has not reached the leather. Sorry, but the wife took my digital camera out of town with her. I can send pics Monday evening. PM me to be put in line pending pics. Asking $140 shipped CONUS. PM me with any questions.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on some remaining items!*

*A) Shirts:*

1) Brooks Brothers "346" dark blue linen shirt in size XL. *Now $10*.

3) RL OCBD, size XXL, yellow. Classic fit. Single coloured pony in blue. Excellent condition! Now *$10*.

6) T.M. Lewin, 17-36, straight collar. A very British shirt, with dark-toned multi-colored stripes of cream, brown, dark red, dark brown, grey, white, dark blue, and.... very, very British! Excellent condition. *$15*. (Picture available on request.)

7) Thomas Pink, XXL. Button down collar. Small houndstooth pattern in dark yellow and blue. Another very British shirt! Excellent condition, *$15*. (Picture available on request.)

*B) Pringle lambswool argyle Sweater:*

Pringle of Scotland 100% crew-neck lambswool sweater in British tan; Argyle pattern on front in British tan, dark brown, with white overcheck. No size is listed, but it measures 22 3/4 underarm to underarm, and 29 1/4 long, so I think it would work for a L or XL. Excellent condition! *$15*.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A couple winter shirts:

XL BB Flannel (cotton) sport shirt
$15 shipped




XL Viyella 80/20 cotton/wool shirt
Near new
inspector #16's sticker still attached
$25 shipped


(flash didn't do shirt justice here, quite a bit darker in person)


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> I have a paid of gently used 10.5D Burgundy Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for sale. Model 563. The uppers are in great shape with no damage to the leather. The soles have about 70-75% of their life left. The rubber part of the heel is worn, but has not reached the leather. Sorry, but the wife took my digital camera out of town with her. I can send pics Monday evening. PM me to be put in line pending pics. Asking $140 shipped CONUS. PM me with any questions.


Here are the pics. PM me with questions or offers.
https://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/?action=view&current=IMG_1045.jpg


----------



## swb120

Orivs blazer (#4 below) is sold.

Brooks Bros. argyle sweater now *$50 shipped*.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are several items:
> 
> 1) Hickey Freeman Boardroom suit in 43R. Navy w/subtle pinstripes, 2-button darted, flat front, uncuffed pants. In excellent condition. *SOLD*.
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit in 44R. Black w/subtle pinstripes, 3/2 sack, undarted, flat front, cuffed pants. Gorgeous suit...looks like it was never worn. *SOLD*.
> 
> 3) NWT Hickey Freeman suit in 45R. Tagged 45R, 37W. Never worn or altered. Navy w/subtle pinstripes, 2-button darted, flat front, unhemmed pants. Heavier, substantial 3-season weight. *SOLD*.
> 
> 4) Orvis navy blazer in 44R. All wool, 3-button darted, patch pockets. Not true 3 button - 3rd button rolls nicely over top button (but not as much as 3/2 sack). *SOLD*.
> 
> 5) NWT Brooks Brothers argyle 1/4-zip merino wool sweater. Size large. Colors: navy, rust, tan, lt. blue crosshatch. Asking *$50 plus shipping*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 48-50
> Length (from top of collar): 31
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219fn8.jpg https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2221ua8.jpg


----------



## Danny

OK here's a few things...all prices are shipped CONUS.

Weejuns size 9.5D, used but in good shape. $20.





Some cords...first polo RL hunter green, brand new 34x30. Cuffed 1.75". $25.



Polo RL med grey, used 33x30. $20.



Land's End navy blue. Almost new, worn a few times. 34x30, fits more like 33x30. Cuffed at 1.25" I believe. $15.



LL Bean really nice wool sweater vest. grey/brown. Made in Scotland. Circa mid 90s. Almost new. Size small. $25.



LL Bean realy nice sweater vest. forest green. Made in Ireland. Circa mid 90s as well. Has a couple small holes at shoulder. Can be fixed easily or worn as is, no big deal I don't think. Size small. $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly ties available again!*

I will be listing nine tradly ties shortly (when I work out how to post pictures!), including repp stripes from BB and J. Crew, a sailing emblematic from Polo, and others from Polo, Lanvin, and Liberty of London. Each will be in good or excellent condition (some might need steaming), and will be *$6* plus $3 per order shipping. (So, one tie will be $9, two ties will be $15, etc.) All ties *$27, shipped in CONUS!*

*Please PM with initial interest*--if I can pass them on without having to post pictures (emailing them is easier--I can do that!) I'd prefer this; hence the cheap price for the lot!


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Vineyard Vines pheasent tie*

I have a New, With Tags Vineyard Vines tie I'd like to pass on, and I've never worn it and aren't likely to. (Too worried about spoiling it--which is silly, but there we are!) It's pale yellow, with pictures of cock pheasents on it. I'll try to get some pictures of it to email to interested parties this evening.

I'm asking $25 shipped in CONUS, or offer or trade.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TommyDawg

TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with initial interest*--if I can pass them on without having to post pictures (emailing them is easier--I can do that!) I'd prefer this; hence the cheap price for the lot!


PM sent with email address. Thanks!
Tom D.


----------



## kinnerton

Price dropped to $30 shipped. 



kinnerton said:


> Half lined. Good condition. Fabric is a mid-weight charcoal herringbone tweed.
> 
> Shoulders 18
> Chest 20.5 (41 in total)
> Length (from btm of collar) 31.5
> Sleeves 24.5
> 
> $45 shipped.


----------



## kinnerton

*Hickey Freeman tweed suit -- $55*

$55 shipped. 



kinnerton said:


> Not exactly trad, mind you. 2 button darted and, most troubling, some heavy padding in the shoulders. Still, a tweed suit with 3 open patch pockets. Quarter lined. Might work for one of you. The coat is too long for me.
> 
> Pants are pleated and have suspender buttons.
> 
> 21" chest,
> 18 1/2 shoulders,
> 32" length (from bottom of collar),
> sleeves 24".
> 
> Pants are about a 31 X 29 cuffed. Fair amount of extra room here, but might have to go uncuffed. I could get more exact measures if you are interested.
> 
> $70 shipped.


----------



## kinnerton

*Brown Herringbone Tweed Sack -- 38-R*

Brown herringbone tweed, 3/2 sack. It has a high roll at the 3rd button, similar to the southwick douglas. Made by some private label named Thos Stuart of Nashville (anyone heard of it?).

Half lined. Elbow patches. Good condition.

Measurements are: 20" chest, 18" shoulders, total length is 31 3/4", sleeves are 23 1/2".

$45 Shipped

https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc12440006ix2.jpg

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc12430005qt5.jpg

https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc12420004ki7.jpg


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Price cuts on my items.

Belvest blazer 42 with abolone buttons: $60
Three piece Samuelsohn 42: $60


----------



## paper clip

stfu said:


> Boatshoe, I take a 41L (or 41R or 40L .....) as well. I have noticed a lot of *very nice* jackets and blazers in 41L on ebay. The kicker, however: not many are 3/2.
> 
> *However*, last week I did pick up an olive green cotton BB sack jacket in 41L, as well as an H. Freeman sack blazer in 41L (with stumpy sleeves?) on ebay, so it does happen.
> 
> So ... you and I are competing for the same merchandise. :icon_smile: If I grab something on ebay and it does not work out for me, I always offer it here before turning it on ebay.


I wear the sale size also! I have been out of the market for some time, though. On the bay or here, I'll take a chance on a 42L and then get it taken in a bit.


----------



## paper clip

stfu said:


> Boatshoe, I take a 41L (or 41R or 40L .....) as well. I have noticed a lot of *very nice* jackets and blazers in 41L on ebay. The kicker, however: not many are 3/2.
> 
> *However*, last week I did pick up an olive green cotton BB sack jacket in 41L, as well as an H. Freeman sack blazer in 41L (with stumpy sleeves?) on ebay, so it does happen.
> 
> So ... you and I are competing for the same merchandise. :icon_smile: If I grab something on ebay and it does not work out for me, I always offer it here before turning it on ebay.


I wear the same size also! I have been out of the market for some time, though. On the bay or here, I'll take a chance on a 42L and then get it taken in a bit.


----------



## boatshoe

paper clip said:


> I wear the same size also! I have been out of the market for some time, though. On the bay or here, I'll take a chance on a 42L and then get it taken in a bit.


Good point. I guess part of my problem is that I am not especially familiar with alterations like that as I've generally just brought pants to the tailor to have hemmed. So I'm not overly familiar with exactly how much can be done to a jacket for fit other than adjusting sleeve length, etc.


----------



## DavidW

*AE Saratogas*

I still have these available.
Allen Edmonds Saratogas Burgunday calf, size 7C but run rather large and fit like a 7 1/2 D. Excellent condition. $25 shipped conus. 
















​


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press Brownwatch jacket reduced*

*J. Press Brownwatch jacket.*

Pictures available on request!

I'm loathe to part with this, as it's beautiful, and in immaculate condition, but it's just far, far too big for me now...

It's tagged a 48R, but could work well for a 48L, too.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 
Shoulders: 21
Length: 32
Sleeves: 25.5

NB: I'd be much more interested in trading this for an alternative J.Press jacket, or a very nice Harris tweed, preferably 3/2, in the 43L--45L range, rather than selling it, but if this isn't possible it would still be better off in someone else's closet rather than unused in mine!

So, I'm now asking $47 shipped in CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Further preice reductions on some remaining items!*

All prices are shipped in CONUS! As always, offers or trades are very welcome!

*Shirts:*

1) Brooks Brothers "346" dark blue linen shirt in size XL. Now $8.

2) RL OCBD, size XXL, yellow. Classic fit. Single coloured pony in blue. Excellent condition! Now $8.

*Two POLO belts:*

a) Slim black leather a steel buckle (looks like a silver engine turned buckle) that uses a standard hole-and-pin to close.

b) Brown leather with a brass-type buckle.

$10 each, or $16 for both.

*LL Bean jeans* 

LL Bean blue jeans, natural fit, relaxed fit, or whatever they call it now, size 38 by 34. Very good condition, and selling for pretty mush postage costs! Maybe someone here could use them? *CLAIMED *
*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*L/XL Pringle sweater*

Another reduced item--offers or trades welcome!

Pringle of Scotland 100% crew-neck lambswool sweater in British tan; Argyle pattern on front in British tan and dark brown, with a white diamond overcheck.

No size is listed, but it measures 223/4 underarm to underarm, and 291/4 long, so I think it would work for a L or XL. Excellent condition!

*$12* shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coat claimed*

The Harris tweed overcoat I listed above is now claimed. :icon_smile:


----------



## rebel222

I don't know if this really qualifies as Trad, but it is tweed. Ralph Lauren Purple Label by Cantarelli Coat in 38R. I have been informed that this is styled after a traditional Scottish Jacket called a Crail jacket. It is 100% wool and made in Italy. The buttons appear to be antler (unsure what animal). The sleeves are turned up, so they are easy to lengthen/shorten. If are going to need the sleeves substantially shortened, PM me b/c the lining may show. Double vented and fully lined. Asking $200 shipped CONUS.
Measurements are as follows:
Chest 41"
Waist 36"
Sleeves 25" 
Length BOC 30.5"
Shoulder 18.5"


----------



## CMC

Two rep ties, good used condition. Green is Custom Shop, burgundy is Gilbert & Lodge. Both 3.5 inches or just under. $14 for both, shipped. 

Mock croc belt by RL, Italian leather made in China. Great condition. Size 34, but I recommend it for a 32 or 33 inch waist. I'm taking 34 pants these days and this belt is pretty unforgiving after a meal. About 1 3/8 width. Also $14 shipped.


----------



## Naval Gent

^^Wow, that's like a kilt jacket, except regular length. Never seen one like that before. The kilt shops have a particular name for that style of cuff, but I can't remember what it is.

Typically Scottish antler buttons would come from red deer. They pick up the drops in the Spring.

Scott


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vineyard Vines price drop*

*Now $20*!



TweedyDon said:


> I have a New, With Tags Vineyard Vines tie I'd like to pass on, and I've never worn it and aren't likely to. (Too worried about spoiling it--which is silly, but there we are!) It's pale yellow, with pictures of cock pheasents on it. I'll try to get some pictures of it to email to interested parties this evening.
> 
> I'm asking $25 shipped in CONUS, or offer or trade.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties $15 for 9!*

The ties are now *$15 for all 9*, shipped in CONUS--Happy Thanksgiving! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> *Ties:*
> 
> I will be listing nine tradly ties shortly (when I work out how to post pictures!), including repp stripes from BB and J. Crew, a sailing emblematic from Polo, and others from Polo, Lanvin, and Liberty of London. Each will be in good or excellent condition (some might need steaming), and will be *$6* plus $3 per order shipping. (So, one tie will be $9, two ties will be $15, etc.) All ties *$27 shipped in CONUS!*
> 
> *Please PM with initial interest*--if I can pass them on without having to post pictures (emailing them is easier--I can do that!) I'd prefer this; hence the cheap price for the lot!


----------



## TweedyDon

The tie lot above is now claimed pending payment; the VV tie is still available.


----------



## TweedyDon

The tie lot and the two Polo belts are now claimed!


----------



## CMC

Striped ties from me now gone. Still have mock croc belt. 

Three herringbone jackets that don't quite fit right. All are in the 38 to 39 long range, with 18 inch shoulders. If interested, PM me with your email address and I can send exact measurements and fabric close-ups. 

All jackets $15 + $9 for priority shipping = $24. If you want all of them, we'll work out a shipping discount. 

All jackets are in the updated American cut, with natural shoulder and darts. All made in the US.

L: Polo University Club, brown with rust, blue and lavender overplaid. 

C: Chaps by RL for Nordstrom. Light brown herringbone. Replacement horn buttons with two-button cuffs. 

R: Multicolored flecks herringbone Harris Tweed.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Blackwatch tartain plaid 3/2 sack jacket from a local high-end department store here in Louisville. Plain brass buttons that I think look nice, but could be replaced with less conspicuous ones. Swelled edges, center vent. Excellent condition, no issues that I can find.
> 
> $45 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Size is about a 40/41R. Measurements as follows:
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 42"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 24 1/4 with 1 1/2 to let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Blackwatch blazer/


Price dropped to $40 shipped.


----------



## gtsecc

Ok, I am interested in the Jacket, and I have paypal.


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> I don't know if this really qualifies as Trad, but it is tweed. Ralph Lauren Purple Label by Cantarelli Coat in 38R. I have been informed that this is styled after a traditional Scottish Jacket called a Crail jacket. It is 100% wool and made in Italy. The buttons appear to be antler (unsure what animal). The sleeves are turned up, so they are easy to lengthen/shorten. If are going to need the sleeves substantially shortened, PM me b/c the lining may show. Double vented and fully lined. Asking $200 shipped CONUS.
> Measurements are as follows:


Jacket sold... Thanks


----------



## Danny

Price Drop on some of these...



Danny said:


> OK here's a few things...all prices are shipped CONUS.
> 
> Weejuns size 9.5D, used but in good shape. $20.
> 
> Some cords...first polo RL hunter green, brand new 34x30. Cuffed 1.75". $20.
> 
> Polo RL med grey, used 33x30. $15.
> 
> Land's End navy blue. Almost new, worn a few times. 34x30, fits more like 33x30. Cuffed at 1.25" I believe. $15.
> 
> LL Bean really nice wool sweater vest. grey/brown. Made in Scotland. Circa mid 90s. Almost new. Size small. $20.
> 
> LL Bean really nice sweater vest. forest green. Made in Ireland. Circa mid 90s as well. Has a couple small holes at shoulder. Can be fixed easily or worn as is, no big deal I don't think. Size small. $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on some remaining items! Trades and offers welcome; please PM with interest.

*A) NWT Vineyard Vines tie*

I have a New, With Tags Vineyard Vines tie I'd like to pass on, and I've never worn it and aren't likely to. (Too worried about spoiling it--which is silly, but there we are!) It's pale yellow, with pictures of cock pheasents on it. $18

*B) Pringle lambswool sweater*

Pringle of Scotland 100% crew-neck lambswool sweater in British tan; Argyle pattern on front in British tan and dark brown, with a white diamond overcheck.

No size is listed, but it measures 223/4 underarm to underarm, and 291/4 long, so I think it would work for a L or XL. Excellent condition! $12

*C) Shirts*

1) Brooks Brothers "346" dark blue linen shirt in size XL. Now $8.

2) RL OCBD, size XXL, yellow. Classic fit. Single coloured pony in blue. Excellent condition! Now $8.

3)Thomas Pink, XXL. Button down collar. Small houndstooth pattern in dark yellow and blue. Another very British shirt! Excellent condition, Now $12. (Picture available on request.)


----------



## hockeyinsider

*NWT Ralph Lauren Polo ties*

I have two NEW-WITH-TAGS Ralph Lauren Polo ties. These are brand new and are simply amazing. They retail for $115. I'm asking $65, which includes shipping. If $65 is too high for you, make an offer by _private message_.


----------



## AlanC

I'd like to move this bad boy out. It's a fantastic coat, *NWT*, great tweed. If you like it, make me an offer. It doesn't need to hang around here.

It would fit a 40/42. Might fit a short.

Chest (pit to pit): 22"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 29"



AlanC said:


> In the sportcoats thread I have listed these, nary a dart in site!
> 
> NWT *Irish Kings* Tweed sportcoat
> Hand Tailored in Ireland
> High three button, center vent
> Tagged size: 42R


----------



## kinnerton

SOLD.



kinnerton said:


> Half lined. Good condition. Fabric is a mid-weight charcoal herringbone tweed.
> 
> Shoulders 18
> Chest 20.5 (41 in total)
> Length (from btm of collar) 31.5
> Sleeves 24.5
> 
> $45 shipped.


----------



## wacolo

*Bunch of Shoes*

First up a pair of Black Florsheim longwings. Size is 12D. Could use an honest polish but in terrific shape overall. $55 shipped CONUS.

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125003ij7.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125004xk3.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125006ds0.jpg

Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan Longwings $65 shipped CONUS
I am a pretty solid 10D and the shoe feels to me like a 9.5 or so. Take a look a the internal markings and let me know what you think. Heel to toe is 12.5" and they are 4.5" at the widest . Internal length is 11".

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125008si4.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125010dr8.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125012om7.jpg

And last a pair of Alden 660 in Black. Size is 11 D/B. A small ding on the toe of the left shoe, but that is about it. Really great condition overall. $60 shipped CONUS. Thanks!!!

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125014vb2.jpg https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125015sa2.jpg


----------



## hockeyinsider

Come on ... no takers on these ties? Make me an offer via private message. I need some extra money for my studies.



hockeyinsider said:


> I have two NEW-WITH-TAGS Ralph Lauren Polo ties. These are brand new and are simply amazing. They retail for $115. I'm asking $65, which includes shipping. If $65 is too high for you, make an offer by _private message_.


----------



## rgrossicone

AlanC said:


> I'd like to move this bad boy out. It's a fantastic coat, *NWT*, great tweed. If you like it, make me an offer. It doesn't need to hang around here.
> 
> It would fit a 40/42. Might fit a short.
> 
> Chest (pit to pit): 22"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 29"


Thats aweful pretty, too bad not my size though.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

*Measurements added, sorry for the delay*

Measurements to follow:
Chest 46
Sleeves 25
shoulders 19.5



Bob Loblaw said:


> $80 gets this to your door CONUS.
> 
> Belvest double breasted blazer with abolone buttons in a color a bit punchier than navy. Looks great on sunny days. Marked size is 42. Measurements to follow:
> Chest 46
> Sleeves 25
> shoulders 19.5
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## Untilted

Incotex 3-ply chinos. NWOT, never worn. EU46/US30. true to size, 31 inch inseam with 1 inch to let out, 9.25-9.5 inch front rise. slim fitting. *$70 shipped*

Incotex linen trousers, NWT. Never worn, unhemmed. EU44/US28. *$50 shipped*.










































Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Green Flannel Wool Trousers. Lined to the knee. Double forward pleated. 30 inch waist, 30 inch inseam. Cuffed. *$20 shipped*

J.Press schoolboy muffler, 100%, made in England. Preppy item. *$40 shipped*

Cable Car Clothiers short sleeves Pop-Over oxford shirt, lavender, size Small. Retails $98.

*$20 shipped*

Alden classic 663 tassel loafers, burgundy calfskin, 7.5 D/EE, haven't brushed for a while (that's why they look dusty). Still got a lot of life. *$30 shipped*

*If you buy more than one items, i'll cut you a deal. If you are not satisfied with the prices, make me a reasonable offer.*


----------



## dshell

Very nice items untilted... unfortunately I'm in a buying freeze at the moment, but they are oh so tempting.


----------



## AlanC

Fantastic vintage UVA emblematic from Eljo's, 3 1/8" wide, all silk
$18 delivered, Paypal


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pretty much shipping costs only now!* :icon_smile: (I'd just like to find these things homes!) All prices are shipped in CONUS.

Trades welcome; please PM with interest.

*A) NWT Vineyard Vines tie*

I have a New, With Tags Vineyard Vines tie I'd like to pass on, and I've never worn it and aren't likely to. (Too worried about spoiling it--which is silly, but there we are!) It's pale yellow, with pictures of cock pheasents on it. $15

*B) Pringle lambswool sweater*

Pringle of Scotland 100% crew-neck lambswool sweater in British tan; Argyle pattern on front in British tan and dark brown, with a white diamond overcheck.

No size is listed, but it measures 22.75 underarm to underarm, and 29.25 long, so I think it would work for a L or XL. Excellent condition! $10

*C) Shirts*

1) Brooks Brothers "346" dark blue linen shirt in size XL. Now $7.

2) RL OCBD, size XXL, yellow. Classic fit. Single coloured pony in blue. Excellent condition! Now $6.

3)Thomas Pink, XXL. Button down collar. Small houndstooth pattern in dark yellow and blue. Another very British shirt! Excellent condition, Now $9. (Picture available on request.)


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*J. Press Yale Muffler*

Used J.Press Yale School Boy Muffler

$30 shipped


----------



## Untilted

Incotex chinos and polo flannels are sold pending payment.


----------



## wnh

Alright, some new, some old. PM if interested. If you want more than one item, I'll gladly combine shipping. Feel free to make an offer.

1. Oxxford dark brown heavy flannels. Slightly darker than pictures indicate. Waist ~34-36", inseam 31.75". Cuffed. Long rise -- 13" from crotch to front of waistband. Straight leg--both the knee and cuff opening measure 9.75" lying flat. Hammered brass D-rings on each side seam to adjust waist (hence 34-36" measurement above). Split back waist for alterations. Asking *$30 shipped*.

https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010070yn1.jpg https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010073cw0.jpg

2. Surcingle belts, all wool. *$10 each shipped*, or *$25 for all three*.
a. Lands' End solid navy. Size 36. Total length 40"; 36.5" to 3rd hole.
b. Lands' End navy w/ red stripe. Size 36. Same measurements as above.
c. Dooney & Bourke solid medium gray. Size 36. Total length 41"; 37.25" to 3rd hole. Little bit of loose stitching near the buckle (check the close-up).

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010084tw3.jpg

3. Ties. Would prefer to sell them as a lot, but will break them up if need be. *$35 shipped for the lot* (less than $6 per tie).

https://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010032hz7.jpg

Left to right:
Robert Talbott repp, 3.25" wide.
Brooks Brothers repp, 3.75" wide. (Has a couple of small snags on front, but nothing huge.)
Lands' End hunter green silk knit, 3" wide.

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fg1.jpg

Left to right:
Polo repp, 3.75" wide. Needs a good steaming.
Lands' End cotton plaid, 3.5" wide.
Robert Talbott neat pattern, 3.5" wide.

4. Grosgrain belts.
a. Leatherman Ltd. pink, size Large. Purchased new, worn a handful of times. Total length is 47". *$12 shipped*.
b. No name black w/ red and white stripes. Nothing special. *$4 shipped*.

5. Hickey Freeman plaid jacket, size 39R. Fully lined, 2B darted, 87% lambswool/13% cashmere blend. Absolutely beautiful jacket. "Boardroom" model.
Chest - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 24" (with 1" + to be let out if needed)
Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"
*Asking $35 shipped*.

https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010023la6.jpg https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024wx7.jpg

6. Pringle of Scotland cotton knit long-sleeved polo sweater, size XL, *$20 shipped*. Made in Northern Mariana Islands (USA). Measurements can be provided upon request.

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010010cf2.jpg

7. Two pairs of pants from Lands' End, new without tags. I purchased them last winter, took off the tags, and have done nothing with them, so it's time to go. I'm asking *$16 shipped each*, or take them *both for $28 shipped*.
a. Lands' End yellow 60/40 poly/cotton blend. Turn 'em into shorts if you'd like. 34" waist, unhemmed.
b. Lands' End red 100% cotton pants. 34" waist, unhemmed.

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010031ym7.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fz8.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010038zb2.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010035qn0.jpg


----------



## wnh

^ I can't edit the post, but the black/red/white grosgrain belt above is 45" long.


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Shell Cordovan Norwegian 9D*

I have a pair of Alden Shell Cordovan Norwegians on eBay. They are size 9D. Let me know if you have any questions. I will work out a deal outside of eBay if you want. 


I also have these Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers in 10.5D. They were previously posted, but I have had the heels replaced since then.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Double-Breasted Trench Coat 44 L*

Brooks Brothers double-breasted trench coat in EXCELLENT condition. This is a size 44 long with a removable full wool lining and melton collar. The shell is a polycotton blend. There are no rips, tears, stains or other issues, save one very tiny hole in the collar. It is pictured below, next to my finger. BTW, the collar is removable and replaceable (currently on sale for $26.25 if you really can't tolerate the tiny hole). The current version of this coat is $795 (currently on sale for $595). Asking $135 shipped CONUS. PM any questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img377/bbtrenchqw4.jpg/1/https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img508/bbtrench8ul9.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img254/bbtrench2vv6.jpg/1/

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench3pu3.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench4bk8.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench5lc0.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench6tf1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench7of0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Untilted

$15 per tie, $5 for shipping. each additional tie = additional $1 in shipping.

if you buy the whole lot, price is $60 shipped.

from left to right: Jpress red/navy knit tie, jpress navy emblematic tie, made in italy Rugby RL green tie with beer mug emblems, vintage tie with tennis emblems, black label brooks repp tie

Beautiful Alan Paine Tennis Sweater, traditional navy/burgundy stripes, 100%, made in England

Tagged size 40.

Pit to pit, unstretched: 19 inches
Back, from collar to bottom hem: 27 inches

can fit anywhere from 36 chest (like me) to 42 chest, due to its ability to stretch. *Price: $50 shipped*

Polo Ralph Lauren Made in USA glenplaid (prince of wales) linen trousers, forward pleated and cuffed. 30 waist, 29 inseam, 1.75 inch cuffs or so.

*$20 Shipped*


----------



## MarkfromMD

Dibs on TweedyDon's Vineyard Vines tie! 

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

The VV tie, shirts, and sweater are now all claimed--thanks, chaps! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Untilted

polo linen pants and tennis sweaters are sold.


----------



## maestrom

Untilted said:


> Incotex 3-ply chinos. NWOT, never worn. EU46/US30. true to size, 31 inch inseam with 1 inch to let out, 9.25-9.5 inch front rise. slim fitting. *$70 shipped*
> 
> Incotex linen trousers, NWT. Never worn, unhemmed. EU44/US28. *$50 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Green Flannel Wool Trousers. Lined to the knee. Double forward pleated. 30 inch waist, 30 inch inseam. Cuffed. *$20 shipped*
> 
> J.Press schoolboy muffler, 100%, made in England. Preppy item. *$40 shipped*
> 
> Cable Car Clothiers short sleeves Pop-Over oxford shirt, lavender, size Small. Retails $98.
> 
> *$20 shipped*
> 
> Alden classic 663 tassel loafers, burgundy calfskin, 7.5 D/EE, haven't brushed for a while (that's why they look dusty). Still got a lot of life. *$30 shipped*
> 
> *If you buy more than one items, i'll cut you a deal. If you are not satisfied with the prices, make me a reasonable offer.*


I'm interested in the shoes as well as the RL flannels. Can you post dimensions of the soles?


----------



## maestrom

Apologies for leaving in all the other pictures. I'm new to this whole forum thing.


----------



## ner1971

I just opened up a drawer and found that I still had this shirt. Make me an offer, I would just rather someone use it than have it sit around. Summer is just around the corner (cough, cough - well, alright...not really, but it is a nice shirt).



ner1971 said:


> Large (16-16.5, definitely on the larger size) classic short sleeve button-down from O'Connell's, made in the USA. I purchased this a few months ago, wore it a couple of times, washed it a couple of times, but it is in like new condition - no rips, stains, wear, etc. It just fits larger than I like. I am asking $40 (50% of the new cost) for it including shipping to anywhere in the USA. They no longer offer this one at their shop and word has it once these sell out they are gone.


----------



## swb120

*NWT Brooks Brothers argyle 1/4-zip merino wool sweater*

Not technically a thrift find (just cleaning out my closet), but thought some Trad might like this neo-trad sweater:

NWT Brooks Brothers argyle 1/4-zip merino wool sweater. Size large. Colors: navy, rust, tan, lt. blue crosshatch. Asking *$45 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 48-50
Length (from top of collar): 31

Photos:

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219fn8.jpg https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2221ua8.jpg


----------



## swb120

*More stuff...*

Black Florsheim wingtips in excellent condition, size 8D. Asking *$25 shipped*.

https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1197qm3.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1205pu1.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1206np1.jpg


----------



## Untilted

*duck tie, rugby tie and brooks tie sold.*


----------



## CMC

Here's a rare piece for the more daring. I got this to wear to Art Deco events, but just don't use it enough. You might like it as a holiday blazer. 

It was too big for me, and naturally is now too small. It's a weird size, as the shoulders are kind of wide and the waist is extremely suppressed. This is a 20s/30s type fit and is for a really skinny guy. Best guess is 38 or 39 R/L. 

Polo RL, made in the US. Acquired vintage four or five years ago, so it's not from the recent collection of cricket blazers. Presumably from the 90s or even 80s. Great used condition with no major flaws. 

Shoulders: 18.5

Chest: 20

Waist: 18 (!)

Length from collar base: 31.5

Sleeves: 24 (with an inch or more to let out)

Asking $60 with priority shipping due to rarity.



Sleeves:


----------



## 32rollandrock

*NOS Florsheim Royal Imperials, 11C*

Plain toe, in black pebble grain and still at Goodwill, marked $12.97. Look up Kenmoor plain toes and you'd have a good idea. Happy to pick up and ship for cost, which would be something south of $25, I imagine. PM if interested.


----------



## AlanC

Chensvold said:


> Here's a rare piece for the more daring.


Whoa.


----------



## skefferz

*Polo Black Watch Tartan Cummerbund - Size S/M*

For the holiday season: NWT Polo Black Watch Tartan Cummerbund - Size S/M

Polo by Ralph Lauren cummerbund with tag. Made in USA from imported fabric - 100% silk. Features metal slide adjusters and hook at the back.

_Height: 5 1/4" 
Width: Adjustable from 33" to 40" _

* $27.50 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## dshell

Chensvold said:


> I got this to wear to Art Deco events... This is a 20s/30s type fit...


It might not be sufficiently trad for here, but if you get no takers, you might like to try the folks over at the fedora lounge.


----------



## WingtipTom

*Two pairs of shoes*

Allen-Edmonds "Eden-Roc" - Size 8.5 D. These appear to be from the 80's?

Numbers inside read as follows:
8 1/2 D 16340 7
2452 COMB. 3443

Appear to be hardly worn...though they do have the factory restoration stamp on the soles, the insoles are very clean. (I can provide additional pics if needed.)



















Asking *$50 shipped...Paypal only.* If interested, PM to arrange payment.
======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ========
I also have a pair of Johnston & Murphy burgundy wingtips, size 10 3E/E, so yes, they're WIDE!



















Asking *$40 shipped...Paypal only.* If interested, PM to arrange payment.


----------



## trolperft

^^
I think that FR mark on the soles means factory reject, not factory restoration.


----------



## wacolo

Stuart McGuire Shell Longwings Sold. Price Drops!



wacolo said:


> First up a pair of Black Florsheim longwings. Size is 12D. Could use an honest polish but in terrific shape overall. Was $55 NOW $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
> https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125003ij7.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125004xk3.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125006ds0.jpg
> 
> Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan Longwings SOLD
> I am a pretty solid 10D and the shoe feels to me like a 9.5 or so. Take a look a the internal markings and let me know what you think. Heel to toe is 12.5" and they are 4.5" at the widest . Internal length is 11".
> 
> By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125008si4.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125010dr8.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125012om7.jpg
> 
> And last a pair of Alden 660 in Black. Size is 11 D/B. A small ding on the toe of the left shoe, but that is about it. Really great condition overall. Was $60 NOW $50 shipped CONUS. Thanks!!!
> 
> By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
> https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125014vb2.jpg https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125015sa2.jpg


----------



## kinnerton

One more try before Goodwill -- $40 for this Hickey Freeman tweed suit.



kinnerton said:


> Not exactly trad, mind you. 2 button darted and, most troubling, some heavy padding in the shoulders. Still, a tweed suit with 3 open patch pockets. Quarter lined. Might work for one of you. The coat is too long for me.
> 
> Pants are pleated and have suspender buttons.
> 
> 21" chest,
> 18 1/2 shoulders,
> 32" length (from bottom of collar),
> sleeves 24".
> 
> Pants are about a 31 X 29 cuffed. Fair amount of extra room here, but might have to go uncuffed. I could get more exact measures if you are interested.
> 
> $70 shipped.


----------



## Patrick06790

If that was a little bigger I'd grab it. Even if you only trot it out for the odd regatta, what a great thing to have.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I like that jacket too. If it were a bit bigger I'd wear it for college stuff. Pretty much the colors of alma mater.


----------



## CMC

It was originally huge on me, probably a 42. Not sure what my tailor did to it and whether the fabric is still in there. You could try letting it out and if it doesn't work, just put it back on here or eBay. 

Again, it is a rare piece, and really amazing in person.


----------



## rebel222

*Florsheim Shell Cordovan Gunboat Longwings 7.5D*

Sorry for the lighting. If you need any other pictures, please let me know. If these don't sell by Sunday, they are going on eBay. Shoe trees not included. Price is shipped CONUS & no PO Boxes. PM me for shipping price outside of this.

For sale is a great pair of Florsheim Shell Cordovan Longwing Gunboats in 7.5D. I have sold many pairs of Shell Florsheims and besides NOS these uppers are in the best condition (excluding my personal pairs of course). They heels have been changed to Goodyear nylons, and they haven't been used much sense. These are the original soles, and they have quite a bit of life left in them. The soles measure 11 1/2" X 4 1/4". Asking $120 shipped.


----------



## wnh

I'll hopefully do a little more updating tonight, but the Oxxford brown flannels, the Hickey Freeman jacket, and the pink grosgrain belt listed earlier have all been sold.


----------



## rebel222

I can't believe I spelled since wrong. I am such a moron. I can't edit it now.


----------



## S.Otto

The Fedora lounge still exists... I thought it died out with all the members giving up on it.



dshell said:


> It might not be sufficiently trad for here, but if you get no takers, you might like to try the folks over at the fedora lounge.


----------



## wnh

Updates, and some new items. PM if interested. If you want more than one item, I'll gladly combine shipping. Feel free to make an offer.

1. Oxxford dark brown heavy flannels. Slightly darker than pictures indicate. Waist ~34-36", inseam 31.75". Cuffed. Long rise -- 13" from crotch to front of waistband. Straight leg--both the knee and cuff opening measure 9.75" lying flat. Hammered brass D-rings on each side seam to adjust waist (hence 34-36" measurement above). Split back waist for alterations. *Sold*.

https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010069bm0.jpg [/URL] https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010073cw0.jpg

2. Surcingle belts, all wool. *Now $8 each shipped*, or *$20 for all three*.
a. Lands' End solid navy. Size 36. Total length 40"; 36.5" to 3rd hole.
b. Lands' End navy w/ red stripe. Size 36. Same measurements as above.
c. Dooney & Bourke solid medium gray. Size 36. Total length 41"; 37.25" to 3rd hole. Little bit of loose stitching near the buckle (check the close-up).

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010084tw3.jpg

3. Ties. Would prefer to sell them as a lot, but will break them up if need be. *$35 shipped for the lot* (less than $6 per tie).

https://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010032hz7.jpg

Left to right:
Robert Talbott repp, 3.25" wide.
Brooks Brothers repp, 3.75" wide. (Has a couple of small snags on front, but nothing huge.)
Lands' End hunter green silk knit, 3" wide.

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fg1.jpg

Left to right:
Polo repp, 3.75" wide. Needs a good steaming.
Lands' End cotton plaid, 3.5" wide.
Robert Talbott neat pattern, 3.5" wide.

4. Grosgrain belts.
a. Leatherman Ltd. pink, size Large. Purchased new, worn a handful of times. Total length is 47". *Sold*.
b. No name black w/ red and white stripes. Nothing special. *$4 shipped*.

5. Hickey Freeman plaid jacket, size 39R. Fully lined, 2B darted, 87% lambswool/13% cashmere blend. Absolutely beautiful jacket. "Boardroom" model.
Chest - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 24" (with 1" + to be let out if needed)
Length (from top of collar down back) - 32.75"
*Sold pending payment*.

https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010007ea7.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010023la6.jpg https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024wx7.jpg

6. Pringle of Scotland cotton knit long-sleeved polo sweater, size XL, *Now $18 shipped*. Made in Northern Mariana Islands (USA). Measurements can be provided upon request.

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010010cf2.jpg

7. Two pairs of pants from Lands' End, new without tags. I purchased them last winter, took off the tags, and have done nothing with them, so it's time to go. I'm asking *$16 shipped each*, or take them *both for $28 shipped*.
a. Lands' End yellow 60/40 poly/cotton blend. Turn 'em into shorts if you'd like. 34" waist, unhemmed.
b. Lands' End red 100% cotton pants. 34" waist, unhemmed.

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010031ym7.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010040fz8.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010038zb2.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010035qn0.jpg

8. Lands' End light blue pinpoint OCBD, size 16.5x35. A little rumpled from sitting in the bottom of my closet, but in fine shape. *$10 shipped*.

https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010061kw8.jpg

9. Bills Khakis M2 shorts in (British?) khaki. Irregulars, but no problems noted. Size 35. *$10 shipped*.

https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010054xb8.jpg https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010058vj6.jpg


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> Sorry for the lighting. If you need any other pictures, please let me know. If these don't sell by Sunday, they are going on eBay. Shoe trees not included. Price is shipped CONUS & no PO Boxes. PM me for shipping price outside of this.
> 
> For sale is a great pair of Florsheim Shell Cordovan Longwing Gunboats in 7.5D. I have sold many pairs of Shell Florsheims and besides NOS these uppers are in the best condition (excluding my personal pairs of course). They heels have been changed to Goodyear nylons, and they haven't been used much sense. These are the original soles, and they have quite a bit of life left in them. The soles measure 11 1/2" X 4 1/4". Asking $100 shipped.


Price drop to $110 shipped.


----------



## WingtipTom

Price reductions


WingtipTom said:


> Allen-Edmonds "Eden-Roc" - Size 8.5 D. These appear to be from the 80's?
> 
> Numbers inside read as follows:
> 8 1/2 D 16340 7
> 2452 COMB. 3443
> 
> Appear to be hardly worn...though they do have the factory restoration stamp on the soles, the insoles are very clean. (Someone said the FR stamp means Factory Reject, although I can not find any flaws on them. I can provide additional pics if needed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now asking *$45 shipped...Paypal only.* If interested, PM to arrange payment.
> ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ========
> I also have a pair of Johnston & Murphy burgundy wingtips, size 10 3E/E, so yes, they're WIDE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now asking *$35 shipped...Paypal only.* If interested, PM to arrange payment.


----------



## randallr

Someone over at SF alerted me that AAAC loves Alden and Allen Edmonds. David(Distinctive) and I added a lot of shoes in the last couple days for the Holidays. Check them out and feel free to ask any questions.

Join Date: Jun 2008
Posts: 444
Distinctive Footwear-Christmas Inventory Allen Edmond, Alden, John Lobb...
Hello all,

David and I are adding a ton of new inventory to the ebay site make sure to check it out. We have tons of AE's, a good amount of Alden and John Lobb. Feel free to contact me with any questions.

https://stores.ebay.com/DistinctiveFootwear

Thanks guys and happy holidays.


----------



## clemsontiger

I'm looking for a size 11 brown on brown/tan saddle.


----------



## Danny

Last call, anyone wants anything here get in touch...prices lowered a bit...it's off to ebay soon.



Danny said:


> OK here's a few things...all prices are shipped CONUS.
> 
> Weejuns size 9.5D, used but in good shape. $17.
> 
> Some cords...first polo RL hunter green, brand new 34x30. Cuffed 1.75". $20.
> 
> Polo RL med grey, used 33x30. $15.
> 
> Land's End navy blue. Almost new, worn a few times. 34x30, fits more like 33x30. Cuffed at 1.25" I believe. $15.
> 
> LL Bean really nice wool sweater vest. grey/brown. Made in Scotland. Circa mid 90s. Almost new. Size small. SOLD
> 
> LL Bean realy nice sweater vest. forest green. Made in Ireland. Circa mid 90s as well. Has a couple small holes at shoulder. Can be fixed easily or worn as is, no big deal I don't think. Size small. $17.


----------



## S.Otto

Damn Suits; the pants are always too small around the waist. The jackets fit but the pants. ic12337: me now.


----------



## WingtipTom

One more price reduction on the AE's. The J&M's have been sold, pending payment.


WingtipTom said:


> Allen-Edmonds "Eden-Roc" - Size 8.5 D. These appear to be from the 80's?
> 
> Numbers inside read as follows:
> 8 1/2 D 16340 7
> 2452 COMB. 3443
> 
> Appear to be hardly worn...though they do have the factory restoration stamp on the soles, the insoles are very clean. (Someone said the FR stamp means Factory Reject, although I can not find any flaws on them. I can provide additional pics if needed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now asking $40 shipped within CONUS...Paypal only.* If interested, PM to arrange payment.
> ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ======== ========
> I also have a pair of Johnston & Murphy burgundy wingtips, size 10 3E/E, so yes, they're WIDE! *SOLD, pending payment*


----------



## clemsontiger

$20 shipped CONUS. Sandro "Seth" Dirty Bucks. I bought these from STP last spring/summer. Worn 8-12 times, still in good shape. I just upgraded to a pair of AE bucks. Need a new pair of laces, made in China.


----------



## randomdude

^ What size are they?


----------



## clemsontiger

Size 10


clemsontiger said:


> $20 shipped CONUS. Sandro "Seth" Dirty Bucks. I bought these from STP last spring/summer. Worn 8-12 times, still in good shape. I just upgraded to a pair of AE bucks. Need a new pair of laces, made in China.


----------



## Danny

Not exactly thrifted clothing, but I have an Orvis card for $10 off a $50+ purchase. I am pretty sure I am not going to use this. Expires 12/31/08. First PM will get it [the code].

Danny


----------



## Danny

Why can't we edit posts anymore?

Anyway, re: the above offer...I have now given it away.


----------



## clemsontiger

Danny said:


> Why can't we edit posts anymore?
> 
> Anyway, re: the above offer...I have now given it away.


I'm curious about this as well, sometimes I can and other times I can't.


----------



## skefferz

*now $25 shipped CONUS.*



skefferz said:


> For the holiday season: NWT Polo Black Watch Tartan Cummerbund - Size S/M
> 
> Polo by Ralph Lauren cummerbund with tag. Made in USA from imported fabric - 100% silk. Features metal slide adjusters and hook at the back.
> 
> _Height: 5 1/4"
> Width: Adjustable from 33" to 40" _
> 
> *$27.50 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Mike Petrik

Danny said:


> Why can't we edit posts anymore?
> 
> Anyway, re: the above offer...I have now given it away.


Make sure you are logged in. The edit option is displayed only if you are logged in.


----------



## Bradford

Apparently you can only edit for 10-minutes after you post. I went back to edit a post yesterday and apparently took too long rephrasing my statement because that was the message I received from the system.


----------



## rebel222

I have two pair of Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers coming in. I will be going out of town next week(the 18th), so I am posting them before they come in. Obviously, if they come not in the condition stated or do not arrive, I will let you know. They are both #8 Shell.

1st is a pair for Brooks Brothers 11Ds that have been very lightly used. Maybe worn 5-6 times. Asking $185 Shipped.

2nd is a pair of Brand New 9.5Bs. They are new in the box. Asking $225 shipped. 

I can send pics of either pair when the arrive. They should be here by Thursday(the 11th) at the latest.


----------



## Danny

A couple of GTH corduroy trousers.

First a pair of bright red [perfect for Christmas] Polo RL. These are heavy, thick wide wale cords. 34x30. Only worn a few times, but not new. $30 shipped CONUS.

Second, a pair of Land's End finer wale in a lavender/baby blue color. 34x30. Cuffed bottoms. Worn just a couple of times. $15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

*BB Vintage Slim Tie lot*

Gents:

Up for sale is a smattering of vintage Brooks Brothers ties. All ties are in excellent condition. Each tie is $15 shipped, however I'll be happy to cut you a deal on multiple ties.

From L to R:

BB 3"
BB 3.25"
BB 3 1/8"
BB 2.75"
BB 3.25"
J. Crew 2.75"
BB 3.25"

Paypal, please. PM or Email [email protected] for more info.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Hickey Freeman 2B flannel suit, 41R*

Hickey Freeman "Customized" suit from HF's Boardroom collection. This is mainline HF and is fully canvassed. Fabric is a beautiful medium-weight charcoal flannel with a light gray double windowpane. 2 button, notch lapel, flap pockets, center vent, four nonfunctional buttons on each sleeve. Trousers are flat front, no cuffs. This is really a great suit in fantastic cloth and a classic cut. The only reason I'm selling it is that I've put on weight and am really a solid 42 these days. 

It's in excellent condition. No flaws or issues that I have found. The nap of the fabric is intact everywhere, even high-wear spots like cuffs and seat.

Size is tagged at 41R. Measurements as follows:
Chest: 44"
Jkt waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"
Sleeves: 24.5 with 2" to let out
Trouser waist: 36"
Inseam: 29" with about 3" to lengthen or make cuffs.

$100 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.










More pics here.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Polo GTH Cords Duck Emblematic 40/32*

I ran across a great pair of Polo brown cords/duck emblematics at T.J. Maxx today. I believe they were $69.50. I'd be happy to pick them up and forward them to anyone who might be interested. Cost plus shipping and Paypal fees.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I thought this was sold the first night I posted it, however the buyer has not responded in nearly a week, so it is available once again. Reasonable offers will be considered.



tonylumpkin said:


> Brooks Brothers double-breasted trench coat in EXCELLENT condition. This is a size 44 long with a removable full wool lining and melton collar. The shell is a polycotton blend. There are no rips, tears, stains or other issues, save one very tiny hole in the collar. It is pictured below, next to my finger. BTW, the collar is removable and replaceable (currently on sale for $26.25 if you really can't tolerate the tiny hole). The current version of this coat is $795 (currently on sale for $595). Asking $135 shipped CONUS. PM any questions or interest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img377/bbtrenchqw4.jpg/1/https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img508/bbtrench8ul9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img254/bbtrench2vv6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench3pu3.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench4bk8.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench5lc0.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench6tf1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench7of0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TradTeacher

*Polo RL Rugby Wide Wale Cords/FF w/ Cuff/Sz. 34*

Gents,

Offering up an almost-new pair of Polo RL Rugby wide wale cords. These feature a flat front with cuffed bottoms (1.5" cuff). The color is Rust Brown.

Pic:

Measurements are:
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 32.25"

Retail on these is $98 (they were purchased at a Rugby store; not an outlet). Get them here for *$25 shipped*. Paypal, please.


----------



## TradTeacher

*NWOT Madras ties*

Gents,

I'm offering up two Madras ties from J. Parker Limited in Savannah, GA. These are new without tags--tags were removed but ties have never been worn.

Pic:

Retail on each tie is $45. Buy them here for *$15 each* or *$25 for both. *Paypal, please.


----------



## AlanC

Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.

No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43

Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal












https://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1013904vn3.jpg


----------



## AlanC

C&J for RL dark tan punch captoes ~7/7.5

See full sales thread here.


----------



## TradTeacher

Ties 1, 3 and 5 are *SOLD*.

PRL Rugby cords are *SOLD* pending payment.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Bass Weejuns Made in USA size 9.5*

Gents,

Up for sale is a pair of vintage Bass Weejuns, Made in the USA.

Size 9.5 D.

Pics:

These have minimal wear and will last and last. I have two other pairs that I love.

These are hard to come by and a steal at *$40 shipped*. Paypal, please.


----------



## a4audi08

excellent condition jcrew tweed overcoat, sized M - this would be perfect for someone who wears a SZ 40-43 size suit IMO - 100% wool, lining is 100% rayon *PRICE is $70 shipped CONUS*

Chest: 45'' around
Length: from top of collar 43''
sleeves: 24''


























sweater - 100% lambswool - *$18 shipped CONUS*








chest: 22'' across at pit
length: 24.5''
sleeves: fits like a 33 for a shirt
bottom opening: not elastic, 19''

BB shirt sz 16X35 *$18 shipped CONUS*









Huntington 3/2 navy blazer - can no longer find these, but they're a classic. 1/2 lined, center vent
tagged a 42S *$45 shipped CONUS*

















chest: 44''
length: 30.5''
shoulders: 19''
sleeves: 23.5''

BB Poplin - 1/2 lined center vent - MACHINE WASHABLE - 2 button - *$40 shipped CONUS*

jacket: 
chest: 45'' around pit
shoulders: 19''
length: 32''
sleeves: 23.5

*FULL DISCLOSURE: the pants have a tiny tear, right where you would button/fasten the pants. It cannot be seen assuming you wear a belt. Picture is below*
pants: pleated w/ 2'' cuffs
waist: 38''
inseam: 28.5''

















The tear


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free loafers!*

Some time ago DoctorDamage sent me an immaculate pair of Dack's dark brown beefroll loafers, but I found them just a tad too large. They're size 10.5, and are in immaculate condition--worn only on carpet by me, and not for long.

DD didn't even charge me postage, so I'm passing these on free, as well. I'd like to find them a good home!

*Please PM if you're interested.*


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> Some time ago DoctorDamage sent me an immaculate pair of Dack's dark brown beefroll loafers, but I found them just a tad too large. They're size 10.5, and are in immaculate condition--worn only on carpet by me, and not for long.
> 
> DD didn't even charge me postage, so I'm passing these on free, as well. I'd like to find them a good home!
> 
> *Please PM if you're interested.*


Loafers claimed!


----------



## TradTeacher

Weejuns are *SOLD*


----------



## jfkemd

*some ties*

ties for sale
$5 each
Money Order or Cash only shipping not included
CONUS only
L-R
Craiglaine lambswool--SOLD
Craiglaine lambswool
plaid Pendleton Virgin Wool tie
Brooks Brothers Green Stripe/A-S--SOLD
J. Crew Bow


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $120*



tonylumpkin said:


> Brooks Brothers double-breasted trench coat in EXCELLENT condition. This is a size 44 long with a removable full wool lining and melton collar. The shell is a polycotton blend. There are no rips, tears, stains or other issues, save one very tiny hole in the collar. It is pictured below, next to my finger. BTW, the collar is removable and replaceable (currently on sale for $26.25 if you really can't tolerate the tiny hole). The current version of this coat is $795 (currently on sale for $595). Asking $135 shipped CONUS. PM any questions or interest.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## S.Otto

Excellent for the days I wear a sweater or the really windy days I spend downtown.


AlanC said:


>


----------



## TweedyDon

*Donegal tweed hat*

I recently bought a Donegal tweed crushable "bucket" style hat from eBay, but it's too big for me--a pity as it's a lovely hat!

It's a light brown Donegal tweed with flecks of colour, and is in excellent condition. It's by Hanna & Sons, made in ireland, and sold for Britches. It's size 7.5.

I paid $25, and I'd like to get *$17* back, shipped in CONUS--or trade for a smaller tweed hat! :icon_smile:

Pictures available on request!


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press jacket reduced*

*J. Press Brownwatch jacket.*

Pictures available on request!

I'm loathe to part with this, as it's beautiful, and in immaculate condition, but it's just far, far too big for me now...

It's tagged a 48R, but could work well for a 48L, too.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 
Shoulders: 21
Length: 32
Sleeves: 25.5

*Now $45 shipped in CONUS*

(Trades and offers welcome!)


----------



## swb120

*Any 50R trads out there?*

I was thrifting today, and saw two great 3/2 sack Brooks Bros. blazers/sport coat. Both were size 50R, and in great shape.

One was a traditional BB sack blazer, with patch pockets. The only defect I saw was the stitching of the armhole had come loose (an easy repair, I imagine). The second was a lovely BB 3/2 sack blue/gray herringbone tweed. Not sized, but clearly from the same person as the blazer.

If anyone is interested, I can try to get back to the same thrift shop tomorrow and pick them up for you. You simply pay exact cost plus shipping (I live at zip 15229). The blazer was $4 and the tweed sport coat was $5. Both were really nice, and in great shape.


----------



## 2.mark

SWB120: 
I'll take them! Please pm payment instructions.

..Mark



swb120 said:


> I was thrifting today, and saw two great 3/2 sack Brooks Bros. blazers/sport coat. Both were size 50R, and in great shape.
> 
> One was a traditional BB sack blazer, with patch pockets. The only defect I saw was the stitching of the armhole had come loose (an easy repair, I imagine). The second was a lovely BB 3/2 sack blue/gray herringbone tweed. Not sized, but clearly from the same person as the blazer.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can try to get back to the same thrift shop tomorrow and pick them up for you. You simply pay exact cost plus shipping (I live at zip 15229). The blazer was $4 and the tweed sport coat was $5. Both were really nice, and in great shape.


----------



## FLMike

*J. Press Brown Herringbone Tweed Sack Sz. 42R/42L*

I am offering for sale a beautiful vintage J. Press Herringbone Sack jacket in excellent condition. It is a medium brown in color. I recently purchased the jacket from TradTeacher, who pegged is as a 41-42R, but it feels more like a 42L to me. Since I wear between a 41 and 42R, I've decided to relist it. I'm not very adept at measuring, so I'll list the measurements from TradTeacher's original post:

Chest: 22.75"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 24.75"
Length: 32.5" (from bottom of collar to base)

I'm selling the jacket for exactly what I paid, which is exactly what TT paid, which is $50 shipped. Paypal, please.

My best attempt at pics:















































__
https://flic.kr/p/3096123475


__
https://flic.kr/p/3096964732


__
https://flic.kr/p/3096964866


__
https://flic.kr/p/3096124065


__
https://flic.kr/p/3096124417


----------



## stainless

If for some reason the above poster changes his mind or it doesn't work out, I would be interested as well.



swb120 said:


> I was thrifting today, and saw two great 3/2 sack Brooks Bros. blazers/sport coat. Both were size 50R, and in great shape.
> 
> One was a traditional BB sack blazer, with patch pockets. The only defect I saw was the stitching of the armhole had come loose (an easy repair, I imagine). The second was a lovely BB 3/2 sack blue/gray herringbone tweed. Not sized, but clearly from the same person as the blazer.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can try to get back to the same thrift shop tomorrow and pick them up for you. You simply pay exact cost plus shipping (I live at zip 15229). The blazer was $4 and the tweed sport coat was $5. Both were really nice, and in great shape.


----------



## FLMike

*J. Press Brown Herringbone Tweed Sack Sz. 42R/42L*

Apparently, the pics above didn't show up, so here's another try:







































FLCracka said:


> I am offering for sale a beautiful vintage J. Press Herringbone Sack jacket in excellent condition. It is a medium brown in color. I recently purchased the jacket from TradTeacher, who pegged is as a 41-42R, but it feels more like a 42L to me. Since I wear between a 41 and 42R, I've decided to relist it. I'm not very adept at measuring, so I'll list the measurements from TradTeacher's original post:
> 
> Chest: 22.75"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 24.75"
> Length: 32.5" (from bottom of collar to base)
> 
> I'm selling the jacket for exactly what I paid, which is exactly what TT paid, which is $50 shipped. Paypal, please.
> 
> My best attempt at pics:


----------



## RyanPatrick

Beautiful jacket. if it was a size larger it would be sold right now.


FLCracka said:


> Apparently, the pics above didn't show up, so here's another try:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack Grey Pinstripe 41 R*

This is a vintage Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit in grey pinstripe. It is labeled 41 R but please use these measurements for proper fit.

chest 21 3/4"
sleeve 24 1/2" +2
shoulders 18"
length 29 3/4" bottom of collar

trouser waist 18" flat front
inseam 29" with 1 1/2" under (2" cuffs)

The suit has no issues that I can find and is in excellent condition. Asking $50 shipped east of the Mississippi, $55 to the west. PM questions or interest.

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nhhg3.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nh2kd1.jpg https://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nh3si0.jpg https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nh4le5.jpg


----------



## randallr

crosspost from SF. $90 Shipped CONUS Alden Wingtips 8.5 https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=92308


----------



## TweedyDon

That J.Press really is gorgeous.... And if it were a size larger I'd be kicking myself for being beaten to it by RP!


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I recently bought a Donegal tweed crushable "bucket" style hat from eBay, but it's too big for me--a pity as it's a lovely hat!
> 
> It's a light brown Donegal tweed with flecks of colour, and is in excellent condition. It's by Hanna & Sons, made in ireland, and sold for Britches. It's size 7.5.
> 
> I paid $25, and I'd like to get *$17* back, shipped in CONUS--or trade for a smaller tweed hat! :icon_smile:
> 
> Pictures available on request!


Claimed, pending payment


----------



## Desk Jockey

FLCracka said:


> Apparently, the pics above didn't show up, so here's another try:


The company that made that coat went out of business... and was completely awesome. Great fabric, near perfect shoulders, great construction. Bully for whoever ends up buying it.


----------



## swb120

Hi Mark - I'll try to stop by tomorrow. Hopefully they are still there. I'll PM you either way.



2.mark said:


> SWB120:
> I'll take them! Please pm payment instructions.
> 
> ..Mark


----------



## egerland

*Vests*

I've got two vests for sale.

*$28 each, shipped anywhere in CONUS*

The first is a non-branded mustard colored vest that I bought from an ebay seller in Britain which is just too small. It is a 41/42 short. The satin back has some water stains. This is in good _vintage_ condition overall. A very nice doeskin vest.

The second vest is a loden moleskin from Orvis in size large (I am a robust 44R and it does not fit me at all). The back is khaki cotton. I would estimate this to be a size 40. It is in almost new condition, worn once or twice and carefully stored.

PM me if interested. Suggest backup e-mail to aaaaargh at msndotcom.


----------



## clemsontiger

Price drop $15 shipped CONUS. Sandro "Seth" Dirty Bucks. I bought these from STP last spring/summer. Worn 8-12 times, still in good shape with a few marks here or there that are expected on bucks. I just upgraded to a pair of AE bucks. Need a new pair of laces, made in China. Size 10.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Alden 986 LHS 8.5D*

Sadly as I get older my foot has gotten a little bit larger and these are not so comfortable on me. They are in wonderful condition with a great patina. Plenty of life left on the soles and heels. A great shoe which I will miss dearly. I really hate to let these go but I need a larger size. I am asking $175.00 Paypal and shipped CONUS. Any questions feel free to ask. Thanks.


----------



## dandypauper

FLCracka said:


> I am offering for sale a beautiful vintage J. Press Herringbone Sack jacket in excellent condition. It is a medium brown in color.


PM Sent


----------



## Spats

*buy?*



FLCracka said:


> I am offering for sale a beautiful vintage J. Press Herringbone Sack jacket in excellent condition. It is a medium brown in color. I recently purchased the jacket from TradTeacher, who pegged is as a 41-42R, but it feels more like a 42L to me. Since I wear between a 41 and 42R, I've decided to relist it. I'm not very adept at measuring, so I'll list the measurements from TradTeacher's original post:
> 
> Chest: 22.75"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 24.75"
> Length: 32.5" (from bottom of collar to base)
> 
> I'm selling the jacket for exactly what I paid, which is exactly what TT paid, which is $50 shipped. Paypal, please.
> 
> My best attempt at pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3096123475
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3096964732
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3096964866
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3096124065
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3096124417


 How does one get anything bought in this forum? I'm batting O for 2, sofar. Jes' askin.'


----------



## Duck

Spats said:


> How does one get anything bought in this forum? I'm batting O for 2, sofar. Jes' askin.'


Explain? Wrong sizes or are you replying too late?


----------



## Spats

I reply, wait 12 to forever hours for response, someone else buys. But it's OK, it's not like I'm going naked here.


----------



## TweedyDon

Spats said:


> How does one get anything bought in this forum? I'm batting O for 2, sofar. Jes' askin.'


I've bought (and sold) here frequently, although I sometimes get beaten to things by others who respond before me--as I'm sure that I sometimes get to things before others who'd like them!

I suppose that the answer--which might not be wildly helpful--is to respond quickly, and hope that someone's not spotted what you want and offered to buy it first!


----------



## wnh

Spats said:


> I reply, wait 12 to forever hours for response, someone else buys. But it's OK, it's not like I'm going naked here.


I suppose this brings up a good point. To the sellers: when multiple people PM you regarding an item, let those who have come in too late know that the item has already sold. Don't leave them hanging.

Anyway, back to business.


----------



## tonylumpkin

This would be easier if posts could be edited. We could then mark items sold when appropriate. Since we ony have ten minute window to edit a post, we must note that a item has sold in a seperate post which may or may not be seen by an interested buyer. It also means you have to post an entirely new post to adjust prices. This often results in pictures of the same items showing up over and over again. I think longer editing times would ease several problems. See what I mean below.


----------



## clemsontiger

Sold pending payment.



clemsontiger said:


> Price drop $15 shipped CONUS. Sandro "Seth" Dirty Bucks. I bought these from STP last spring/summer. Worn 8-12 times, still in good shape with a few marks here or there that are expected on bucks. I just upgraded to a pair of AE bucks. Need a new pair of laces, made in China. Size 10.


----------



## FLMike

*J Press Herringbone Sack*

Jacket sold pending payment. Thanks for all the interest.



FLCracka said:


> I am offering for sale a beautiful vintage J. Press Herringbone Sack jacket in excellent condition. It is a medium brown in color. I recently purchased the jacket from TradTeacher, who pegged is as a 41-42R, but it feels more like a 42L to me. Since I wear between a 41 and 42R, I've decided to relist it. I'm not very adept at measuring, so I'll list the measurements from TradTeacher's original post:


----------



## zarathustra

wnh said:


> I suppose this brings up a good point. To the sellers: when multiple people PM you regarding an item, let those who have come in too late know that the item has already sold. Don't leave them hanging.
> 
> Anyway, back to business.


While i appreciate it--- if i don't hear anything it isn't a big deal to me. I assume that it has been sold. cest la vie!


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Hickey Freeman "Customized" suit from HF's Boardroom collection. This is mainline HF and is fully canvassed. Fabric is a beautiful medium-weight charcoal flannel with a light gray double windowpane. 2 button, notch lapel, flap pockets, center vent, four nonfunctional buttons on each sleeve. Trousers are flat front, no cuffs. This is really a great suit in fantastic cloth and a classic cut. The only reason I'm selling it is that I've put on weight and am really a solid 42 these days.
> 
> It's in excellent condition. No flaws or issues that I have found. The nap of the fabric is intact everywhere, even high-wear spots like cuffs and seat.
> 
> Size is tagged at 41R. Measurements as follows:
> Chest: 44"
> Jkt waist: 41"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> Sleeves: 24.5 with 2" to let out
> Trouser waist: 36"
> Inseam: 29" with about 3" to lengthen or make cuffs.
> 
> $85 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here.


----------



## rebel222

*Florsheim Galore. NOS, used, Shell & Calfskin, 8.5B, 9D, 10A, 10C, 10D*

I have a few pair of Florsheims to get rid of. All of the wingtips are shell. All prices are shipped CONUS. Both of the the NOS calfskin come with the original plastic Florsheim trees that fit PERFECTLY (I know they are in the Shell Wingtips in the pic). The black calfskin come in the original florsheim box with the original Florsheim branded tissue paper. The brown calfskin come in a box (with the paper), but it is for a different pair. All prices are shipped CONUS. PM me for a shipping price outside of this area.

Here is the deal on the NOS shell Wingtips. The used 9Ds are my personal pair. I am planning on keeping them and selling the used pair, however... if I get an incredible offer on the NOS shell, I will sell them. I must receive the offer before the used 9Ds sell. I don't want to be stuck without a pair of shell longwings.

I will be listing some AE and Alden shell over the next week, so keep an eye out.


Shell Cordovan 10C Wingtips. Great condition. Mild wear on the soles. A thin (1/4") rubber heel cover is currently on them. I think the v-cleats are still under there. I don't want to pull the rubber off to find out, but the leather is thick enough to still have the original cleat. Great condition. Asking $150 Shipped OBO.


Shell Cordovan 10D Wingtips. Great condition. Original soles and v-cleat heels. Only worn 5-6 times. Great condition. Asking $175 Shipped OBO.


These are my personal 9Ds in Shell Cordovan. Uppers in great condition. I see a lot of these shoes, and I only wear the best condition. Some patina/darkening, but no scratches/dings/gouges. Heels are a little worn and will probably need replacing soon. The soles still have 80% of their life. My cobbler will do v-cleat heels if you want like me to have them changed before shipping them. PM me for a price for heel change. PLEASE NOTE: See the comments at the top about the availability of these. If the NOS wingtips sell, these are off the market. Asking $130 shipped OBO.


Black Shell in 8.5B. These clearly were not shoe treed. They have lots of wrinkles. You MAY be able to send them to B. Nelson and have them relasted to fix this. The soles and heels have 80% of the life left though. The interior is in decent shape. The back of the tongue secured with tape (I haven't pulled it off to see what happens). You can be the only guy on the block that wear Shell Cordovan BEATERS. $25 shipped OBO.


NOS 9D Brown Calfskin Imperials. TRIPLE V-Cleat heels. You could probably walk to China before these would need new heels. Comes with original shoe trees (I'm gonna call them lasted just for kicks). In the interest of full disclosure, there is one TINY scuff mark pictured in the close up from shelf wear. I will certainly polish out, but is apparent now due to the original shine that comes on these. In an old Florsheim box (different model) with the original Collector's Edition Florsheim Tissue Paper. Asking $175 Shipped OBO.


NOS 9D Black Calfskin Imperials. V-Cleat heels. Comes with "lasted" shoe trees. These do come in the original box with the original Collector's Edition Florsheim Tissue Paper. Asking $175 Shipped OBO.


WARNING: See intro material. I am taking offers on these, and if I get the right offer they are for sale. If not, I am gonna sell my personal shoes(listed above), and keep these. NOS Shell Cordovan 9D Wingtips. What else can I say? Original Florsheim box and NO shoes trees.

The 10As didn't arrive today. They are burgundy shell longwings. They should be here by the middle of next week. They are in good shape with rubber heels. Asking $100 Shipped


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> I have a few pair of Florsheims to get rid of. All of the wingtips are shell. All prices are shipped CONUS. Both of the the NOS calfskin come with the original plastic Florsheim trees that fit PERFECTLY (I know they are in the Shell Wingtips in the pic). The black calfskin come in the original florsheim box with the original Florsheim branded tissue paper. The brown calfskin come in a box (with the paper), but it is for a different pair. All prices are shipped CONUS. PM me for a shipping price outside of this area.
> 
> Here is the deal on the NOS shell Wingtips. The used 9Ds are my personal pair. I am planning on keeping them and selling the used pair, however... if I get an incredible offer on the NOS shell, I will sell them. I must receive the offer before the used 9Ds sell. I don't want to be stuck without a pair of shell longwings.
> 
> I will be listing some AE and Alden shell over the next week, so keep an eye out.
> 
> 
> Shell Cordovan 10D Wingtips. Great condition. Original soles and v-cleat heels. Only worn 5-6 times. Great condition. Asking $175 Shipped OBO.
> 
> 
> NOS 9D Brown Calfskin Imperials. TRIPLE V-Cleat heels. You could probably walk to China before these would need new heels. Comes with original shoe trees (I'm gonna call them lasted just for kicks). In the interest of full disclosure, there is one TINY scuff mark pictured in the close up from shelf wear. I will certainly polish out, but is apparent now due to the original shine that comes on these. In an old Florsheim box (different model) with the original Collector's Edition Florsheim Tissue Paper. Asking *$old* Shipped OBO.


Sorry. Messed up the pics of the 10Ds. These are the correct pics. Brown Calfskin sold.


----------



## wacolo

Alden 660 are now gone. The Florsheim Longwings are still available at $45 and that will include a set of non-original shoe trees. Thanks!



wacolo said:


> First up a pair of Black Florsheim longwings. Size is 12D. Could use an honest polish but in terrific shape overall. $55 shipped CONUS.
> 
> By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
> https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125003ij7.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125004xk3.jpg https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125006ds0.jpg
> 
> Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan Longwings $65 shipped CONUS
> I am a pretty solid 10D and the shoe feels to me like a 9.5 or so. Take a look a the internal markings and let me know what you think. Heel to toe is 12.5" and they are 4.5" at the widest . Internal length is 11".
> 
> By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125008si4.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125010dr8.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125012om7.jpg
> 
> And last a pair of Alden 660 in Black. Size is 11 D/B. A small ding on the toe of the left shoe, but that is about it. Really great condition overall. $60 shipped CONUS. Thanks!!!
> 
> By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-11-25
> https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125014vb2.jpg https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1125015sa2.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
> Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
> Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.
> 
> No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43
> 
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"
> 
> *Now $70* $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1013904vn3.jpg





AlanC said:


> C&J for RL dark tan punch captoes ~7/7.5
> 
> See full sales thread here.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

Land's End cashmere sweater
Size: L -42-44

These retail for ~$130.

Yours for *$35 delivered* CONUS, Paypal

https://img300.imageshack.us/img300/9991/p1013928ny7.jpg


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Shell Cordovan 9.5B Tassel Loafers.*

Alden Shell Cordovan 9.5B Tassel Loafers. Asking $225 Shipped & Insured CONUS OBO. Brand new. Pics available upon request, but there is nothing to show. They are #8 shell. There are a couple of scuffs on the sole were they were tried on in the shop. PM me with any questions.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $95* This is an excellent coat in near perfect condition!

Brooks Brothers double-breasted trench coat in EXCELLENT condition. This is a size 44 long with a removable full wool lining and melton collar. The shell is a polycotton blend. There are no rips, tears, stains or other issues, save one very tiny hole in the collar. It is pictured below, next to my finger. BTW, the collar is removable and replaceable (currently on sale for $26.25 if you really can't tolerate the tiny hole). The current version of this coat is $795 (currently on sale for $595). Asking $135 shipped CONUS. PM any questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us/
https://g.imageshack.us/img377/bbtrenchqw4.jpg/1/https://imageshack.us/
https://g.imageshack.us/img508/bbtrench8ul9.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us/
https://g.imageshack.us/img254/bbtrench2vv6.jpg/1/

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench3pu3.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench4bk8.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench5lc0.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench6tf1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench7of0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Nobody wants these??*



CrescentCityConnection said:


> Sadly as I get older my foot has gotten a little bit larger and these are not so comfortable on me. They are in wonderful condition with a great patina. Plenty of life left on the soles and heels. A great shoe which I will miss dearly. I really hate to let these go but I need a larger size. I am asking $175.00 Paypal and shipped CONUS. Any questions feel free to ask. Thanks.


Surely one of you can use these. I don't wanna go to the Bay with em so make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## a4audi08

Hello all, everything is from smoke free home in very good condition with no tears, holes, stains etc. Please PM for measurements on jackets if interested. THANKS

*all BB buttondowns are $16 shipped, Huntington and BB jackets are $40 shipped/ea, ties are $15/each, khakis/cords are $20 shipped/ea - ALL SHIPPING ASSUMED CONUS*

BB shirts: From top to bottom: 16X32 with a pale white check pattern; 17.5X33 non iron button down; size XL sports/casual style buttondown









BB buttondowns (Top to Bottom): Size M supima cotton; 16X33 buttondown









BB buttondowns, self explanatory









BB buttondowns, both as sz 16X34 and are constructed of a heavier cotton - comparable to the heavy ralph lauren yarmouth shirts u see everywhere









Huntington 3/2 tweed, fits like a 40S/R









BB jacket, sz 46R - wool/silk blend- 2B fully lined, center vent

















ties: L to R : wembley wool, bert pulitzer, JAB, made in england wool, hickey freeman collection









BB khakis - very sturdy construction, sz 38X30, pleated w/ cuffs 









orvis cords, pleated uncuffed sz 35X30


----------



## aljazz

I`m interested in the popover shirt and the loafers, if they`re still available. If so how much to ship to the UK?

Paypal?

Best wishes in anticipation.

Alistair


----------



## M. Charles

Now $15 shipped in CONUS.



M. Charles said:


> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Dark Navy Cotton Spring Sweater, Made in USA, Size 42*
> Very nice-I would wear this with jeans and boats over a white OCBD. 100% cotton. This season's Press striped version is $125. You can have this one for $25 shipped.
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2871zd0.jpg https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2875yv4.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

All tweed sport coats reduced to $35 shipped in CONUS.



M. Charles said:


> *It's time for Preppy/Ivy/Trad Sports Jackets and Blazers. All of the following are in the quintessential American sack cut. No darts! They are all different sizes, so pay close attention to measurements. All length measurements are from bottom of collar. All of these appear to be without fusing of any kind. All items are priced to include shipping via USPS Priority Mail within CONUS.*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Tweed Sports Jacket, 3/2 Sack*
> This coat is from the vintage "346" line--one of the best Brooks offered back in the day (not to be confused with the application of the 346 label today for inferior outlet merchandise). The tweed looks like Harris Tweed. Made in USA. Measurements: 23" chest; 33.5" length; 27" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> https://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2888ni0.jpg https://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2892at1.jpg
> 
> *Southwick? for The English Shop-West Hartford: Loden/Rust/Brown Patterened Tweed Jacket, 3/2 Sack, Approximately Size 40R*
> Another gorgeous jacket in a nice pattern. Note that the colors are much more accurate in the second and third photographs. I believe this is Southwick but am not sure. It's USA made in any case. Measurements: 22" chest; 30.5 length; 24.75" sleeves. Asking $39 shipped.
> 
> https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893eg5.jpg https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898rc5.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2897ec5.jpg
> 
> *Norman Hilton Tweed Patterned Jacket, 2 Button Sack, USA*
> Norman Hilton made some of the finest garments during the heyday of the sack suit. Much of it better than J. Press then and certainly better than J. Press now. Made in USA. Measurements: 21.75" chest; 30.25" length; 24.25" sleeves. Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921lx0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2922lq3.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2925pj1.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

Price reduced to $75 shipped in CONUS. 



M. Charles said:


> *Southwick? Charcoal Flannel Vested Sack Suit for The Cambridge Shop, 39?*
> This is a gorgeous sack suit, probably Southwick, from the Cambridge Shop in Baltimore, MD. Very nice natural shoulders, flat front trousers, gorgeous vest. No darts! Measurements: 20.5" chest; 29.75" length; 24.5" sleeve; 17.5" shoulder. Trousers: 35" waist 41.25" length. Excellent condition. Asking $125 shipped.
> 
> Note: circle in second picture is just from the camera!
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2904em9.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2906sx8.jpg https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2907wz5.jpg
> 
> _[Thumbs placed side by side for space purposes--AlanC]_


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> I have a few pair of Florsheims to get rid of. All of the wingtips are shell. All prices are shipped CONUS. Both of the the NOS calfskin come with the original plastic Florsheim trees that fit PERFECTLY (I know they are in the Shell Wingtips in the pic). The black calfskin come in the original florsheim box with the original Florsheim branded tissue paper. The brown calfskin come in a box (with the paper), but it is for a different pair. All prices are shipped CONUS. PM me for a shipping price outside of this area.
> 
> Here is the deal on the NOS shell Wingtips. The used 9Ds are my personal pair. I am planning on keeping them and selling the used pair, however... if I get an incredible offer on the NOS shell, I will sell them. I must receive the offer before the used 9Ds sell. I don't want to be stuck without a pair of shell longwings.
> 
> I will be listing some AE and Alden shell over the next week, so keep an eye out.
> 
> 
> Shell Cordovan 10C Wingtips. Great condition. Mild wear on the soles. A thin (1/4") rubber heel cover is currently on them. I think the v-cleats are still under there. I don't want to pull the rubber off to find out, but the leather is thick enough to still have the original cleat. Great condition. Asking $135 Shipped OBO.
> 
> [
> Shell Cordovan 10D Wingtips. Great condition. Original soles and v-cleat heels. Only worn 5-6 times. Great condition. Asking $150 Shipped OBO.
> 
> 
> NOS 9D Black Calfskin Imperials. V-Cleat heels. Comes with "lasted" shoe trees. These do come in the original box with the original Collector's Edition Florsheim Tissue Paper. Asking $165 Shipped OBO.
> 
> The 10As didn't arrive today. They are burgundy shell longwings. They should be here by the middle of next week. They are in good shape with rubber heels. Asking $100 Shipped





rebel222 said:


> Alden Shell Cordovan 9.5B Tassel Loafers. Asking $210 Shipped & Insured CONUS OBO. Brand new. Pics available upon request, but there is nothing to show. They are #8 shell. There are a couple of scuffs on the sole were they were tried on in the shop. PM me with any questions.


Price Drops, and here are some pics of the Alden Shell Loafers. Please note that these are on the Aberdeen last, which is generally 1 size wider, so these should fit a 9.5C.


----------



## Tradical

*eureka*



M. Charles said:


> All tweed sport coats reduced to $35 shipped in CONUS.


PM Sent on BB tweed


----------



## M. Charles

INVERTERE 40-42 Corduroy Car Length Coat - "Squire" - As New with Original Tags

Made in England. Purchased in the 1970s from upscale men's clothing store Yale Genton in Springfield. Mass.; worn about 3 times just recently; I still have the original tags (detached). 40-42 (see measurements). All cotton corduroy and has a permanent red wool fleece lining. Would sell for around $1000 at O'Connell's or similar place. Has suede patches on shoulders and to complement the buttons on sleeves.

Outside of the shoulder to cuff is accurate - 25 1/2" 
Outside top of collar to hem is accurate - 34" 
The measurement of armpit to armpit is difficult because of the shape of the inset of the sleeve. It is about 22" 
The measurement of the underarm to cuff is also difficult to measure because of the shape of the inset of the sleeve. It is about 19".

Asking $199 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2513850480104509546wfYcXK
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2046091560104509546bYYmhf
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2428227500104509546ngjIcd
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2035067720104509546VHtNlH


----------



## M. Charles

*Price reduced to $125 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> INVERTERE 40-42 Corduroy Car Length Coat - "Squire" - As New with Original Tags
> 
> Made in England. Purchased in the 1970s from upscale men's clothing store Yale Genton in Springfield. Mass.; worn about 3 times just recently; I still have the original tags (detached). 40-42 (see measurements). All cotton corduroy and has a permanent red wool fleece lining. Would sell for around $1000 at O'Connell's or similar place. Has suede patches on shoulders and to complement the buttons on sleeves.
> 
> Outside of the shoulder to cuff is accurate - 25 1/2"
> Outside top of collar to hem is accurate - 34"
> The measurement of armpit to armpit is difficult because of the shape of the inset of the sleeve. It is about 22"
> The measurement of the underarm to cuff is also difficult to measure because of the shape of the inset of the sleeve. It is about 19".
> 
> Asking $199 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2513850480104509546wfYcXK
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2046091560104509546bYYmhf
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2428227500104509546ngjIcd
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2035067720104509546VHtNlH


----------



## AlanC

^Way cool coat!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Ties*

Hi All,
I have a range of items available (sorry in advance about the quality of some of the photos). I will list them in separate posts. All prices include shipping CONUS.

I. Tie Lot. $45 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksTies.jpg

All silk and approximately 3 3/4" at widest point. The first (going left to right) is by Graves, Cox of Lexington Kentucky and the rest are Brooks. 
Ties 2-5: Brooks Basics
Tie 5: BB Makers
Tie 7: BB (Missing back label)
Tie 8: BB "Irregular" (Can't find irregularity)

II. Knit Tie Lot. $30 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=KnitTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=KnitTies.jpg

All approx. 2 1/4" at widest point, with the exception of the tie on the far right which 2 1/2".

L to R
Tie 1: Navy Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 2: Lavender Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 3: Rusty Orange Rugby Club by Rooster 100% Wool
Tie 4: Red Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 5: Royal Blue Wembley 100% Cotton
Tie 6: Black Briar 100% Wool
Tie 7: Emerald Green Etienne Aigner 100% Wool? (not labeled)
Tie 8: Brown (Repp!) John Henry 100% Wool? (not labeled)

III. JCrew Tie Lot. $35 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=JCrewTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=JCrewTies.jpg

All are 3 1/2" at widest point with the exception of the second from the left, which is 3"

IV. Odds and Ends. Each tie $7 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=OtherTies.jpg

L to R
1. BB Makers XL 100% Silk 3 1/2" x 61 1/2"
2. Rooster "New Traditions" 100% Silk 3 3/4" x 64 1/2"
3. Gant 70% Silk, 30% Poly 2 1/2" x 52" (possibly a boys tie, but would work well for those who like their ties on the slim side)
4. Robert Talbott for the Gentry Shoppe 3 1/2"

Thanks for looking. Please PM with interest.


----------



## M. Charles

AlanC said:


> ^Way cool coat!


Thanks. I just received a PM with a wonderful story that adds to it.

I quote:

Your "Squire coat" post almost brought a tear to my eye. My father has, and still wears, a Squire hunting coat (almost identical, except his has very unique hand-carved buttons) that he purchased in Atlanta while a student at Emory in the late 50's from a long gone very upscale men's store. He bought it because he saw the Duke of Edinborough wearing the identical jacket in a photograph. I can recall my first trip bird hunting with him, at about nine years old, getting very cold and hugging him as he closed the jacket around me. I'm 44, he is 70 and the jacket is still his most prized article of clothing.

^. Very neat. I would only add that this one has carved buttons as well--of a stag's head. I'm not sure whether they're hand carved or not. I kind of doubt it, but anything is possible.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Blazer, Sport Coat, Suit*

1. BB Navy Blazer 3/2 Sack. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlazer.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlazer2.jpg

Two Buttons on Sleeve. Partially Lined. Four Season Weight. Buttons appear to have Buckingham Palace gate design. Tagged 42L but check measurements.
Chest: 21.5
Length: 32
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 26

$50 shipped CONUS

2. BB Tweed
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlazer2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBrown4.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBrown2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBrown.jpg

3/2 Sack. Two Buttons on Sleeve. I recently purchased this from another forum member (actually recycling their photos). Sadly, its a bit snug on me. I estimate it to be around a 40R but check measurements:
Chest: 21
Length: 31
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24

$35 shipped CONUS

3. Anonymous (No Label) Khaki Poplin Suit
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit4.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit.jpg

3/2 Sack. Three buttons on sleeve. Partially lined. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. No label but USA made. Appears of comparable quality to my BB poplin. 
Jacket
Chest: 23
Sleeves: 26
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Pants
36 Waist (estimate) with no material to be let out
29 inseam with 2 1/2 to be let out.

$20 shipped CONUS

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Sadly as I get older my foot has gotten a little bit larger and these are not so comfortable on me. They are in wonderful condition with a great patina. Plenty of life left on the soles and heels. A great shoe which I will miss dearly. I really hate to let these go but I need a larger size. I am asking $175.00 Paypal and shipped CONUS. Any questions feel free to ask. Thanks.


Anyone?? Make a reasonable offer and you might own these!


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Hickey Freeman "Customized" suit from HF's Boardroom collection. This is mainline HF and is fully canvassed. Fabric is a beautiful medium-weight charcoal flannel with a light gray double windowpane. 2 button, notch lapel, flap pockets, center vent, four nonfunctional buttons on each sleeve. Trousers are flat front, no cuffs. This is really a great suit in fantastic cloth and a classic cut. The only reason I'm selling it is that I've put on weight and am really a solid 42 these days.
> 
> It's in excellent condition. No flaws or issues that I have found. The nap of the fabric is intact everywhere, even high-wear spots like cuffs and seat.
> 
> Size is tagged at 41R. Measurements as follows:
> Chest: 44"
> Jkt waist: 41"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> Sleeves: 24.5 with 2" to let out
> Trouser waist: 36"
> Inseam: 29" with about 3" to lengthen or make cuffs.
> 
> Now $75 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/HF gray windowpane flannel/DSCF5368.jpg
> 
> More pics here.


Another price drop. I'd love to get rid of this suit and get some Christmas money.

Also for sale are some AE Hancock split-toe bluchers in AE's classic dark brown. Good-looking shoes, and they have very little wear on them. The insides, especially the sock liner, show very little wear, as do the soles. Very minor creasing to the uppers; couple of very, very small and light scuffs that would polish out easily. I'd say these probably weren't worn more than a dozen or so times. Size is 11D.

$75 shipped in the CONUS; Paypal. PM me if you're interested.










More pics here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/AE Hanovers 11D/


----------



## Markus

*Why sell those AE Hancocks?*

Those are some gorgeous shoes. If they were a 10.5 D, I'd be all over those things. They are just really cool.


----------



## Orgetorix

They are indeed beautiful. I'm only selling them because they're just a little too small for me.


----------



## M. Charles

*SOUTHWICK for Allen Collins (West Hartford) Camel Hair 2 button Sack Blazer - 40*

Beautiful blazer from one of Hartford's old ivy shops. Andover Shop/JFK style 2 button sack; no darts.

22 7/8" pit to pit (chest)
30 3/8" length (from bottom of collar)
24 7/8" sleeve outseam

Asking $65 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2711052340104509546Gfbyui
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2648512930104509546ljacza
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2652293880104509546BtRIsn

*Yale Co-Op by Sheffield Blackwatch Plaid 3/2 Sack Suit*

Perfect for the holidays. 
Measurements:
Jacket:
21" pit to pit (chest)
30" length from bottom of collar
24 1/2" sleeve outseam

Trousers:
35" waist
41 1/4" outseam with cuff

Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2160104540104509546lLapjJ
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2266312970104509546toPMYk
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2768504180104509546GvLzXs

*Brooks Brothers (Old) "346" Label Navy Pinstripe Suit*

Beautiful and fine material. It's a bit wrinkled because I just took the picture after carrying it in a bag. For those of you who don't know, the old Brooks "346" label was one of their best; this is not "outlet" stock.

Measurements:

Jacket:
23 1/4" pit to pit (chest)
31 3/4" length from bottom of collar
25 3/4" sleeve outseam

Trousers:
34" waist 
41 1/2" outseam

Asking $75 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2984685710104509546TQzhXV
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2053382870104509546zcyXUX
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2364038590104509546nZZROw


----------



## Tradical

*check, check*

If it fit me, I can imagine a world in which I never doffed that Blackwatch tartan suit. Sigh. M. Charles, did you get my PM from a few days ago re: the BB tweed sack?


----------



## CMC

I got some RL Darlton tassel loafers in brown a few weeks ago, and they seem to run a tad big and aren't going to work out. They're 10.5D and you'll either need to be an extra chubby-footed 10.5 or an 11 willing to give them a chance.

They probably have the equivalent of two or three days' wear on them. I can shine them up and send pictures if you're interested.

$800 retail. Paid close to $450 with tax and shipping. Yours with tracking number and insurance for $380.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...812818&cp=&f=Men&kw=darlton&parentPage=search

Email [email protected]


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Allen Edmonds "Polo" shoes
11C
One-tone saddle shoes, really nice, just too small for my foot.
$25 shipped.

The buyer of this backed out (I assume, no contact for a while)
(price drop also)



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> XL Viyella 80/20 cotton/wool shirt
> Near new
> inspector #16's sticker still attached
> $20 shipped
> 
> (flash didn't do shirt justice here, quite a bit darker in person)


----------



## rebel222

*Orvis Full Length Coats*

My wife works at at clearance clothing store. They got in a few of these Orvis Full Length Coats in XXL. She didn't get a chest measurement, but they are aprox. 56" top of collar to the bottom. I can get some more precise measurements if there is a legitimate interest. They would be $120 shipped because they are very heavy. Retail was aprox $500. She said the collar is leather.


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Press Made in USA Khaki 100% Cotton Twill Trousers, 34R*
Tailored but never worn. 39 5/16" outseam with 1.5" cuff. (I wear a 34 x 32 precut trouser to give you some idea). Asking $49 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2854556540104509546IYPVzK
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2086201040104509546XJKthS
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2890729620104509546gMMFFY

*Wool Brown Herringbone Tweed Reversible Tweed Overcoat (David White-Isle of Man?)*
This coat is not tagged but looks identical to the David White on offer at Eddie Jacobs Ltd. and Cable Car Clothiers. Wool brown herringbone tweed with tan khaki twill on reverse side. Has two small holes--one on back close to armpit and another near the very bottom of the coat at kneepoint. It could be worn casually as is or you could have the holes rewoven by any competent tailor for a modest fee. 
Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.

23" pit to pit
43" length from bottom of collar
18" inseam sleeve

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2713161730104509546CaUqRQ
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2150168050104509546KKDMTi
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2787741940104509546UXlHXX
Small hole by left armpit:
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2419790010104509546WXtoIx
Small hole near the very bottom of the coat (kneepoint):
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2669951790104509546IrUPsP
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2921520600104509546TIctkO
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2307134420104509546NZaCKT

*Alan Paine England Lambswool Navy V Neck Sweater for Nordstrom (Vintage)*
Made in England, size 42 (=actual chest measurement).

Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2630803040104509546vhSLHX
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2980836170104509546xwuSbW

*Brooks Brothers Chocolate Moleskin Pants 34R*
Worn once only. Tailored as a 34 x 32.

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2663918970104509546HepXFX
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2757783210104509546wGstfn

*J. Crew Navy Ribbed Sailors Sweater, Medium*
Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2862503870104509546nlJlZl
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2754642720104509546dWMXgw


----------



## M. Charles

*Andover Shop Canvassed 3/2 Donegal Tweed Sack in Brown w/ heathered flecks*

Here is a gorgeous Andover Shop tweed with all the Ivy details--3/2 sack, hook vent, stitching around lapel, etc. This is a brown donegal tweed. Full canvass construction, etc. No holes, rips, stains, tears, etc.

Measurements:

17.5" shoulders
29.5 length from bottom of collar
20.75" chest
24.75" sleeve

Asking $99 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2512980340104509546viaTeg
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2979941230104509546fNPUTJ
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2670756920104509546wvLWBP


----------



## bluemagic

*Items appear more yellowish than in real life due to the lighting.

Faconnable Bright Green Sweater. Tagged L. $30 shipped in continental U.S.




























Ralph Lauren "Blake" Candy-Stripe OCBD. Tagged M. $25 shipped in continental U.S.


----------



## M. Charles

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.



M. Charles said:


> *Andover Shop Canvassed 3/2 Donegal Tweed Sack in Brown w/ heathered flecks*
> 
> Here is a gorgeous Andover Shop tweed with all the Ivy details--3/2 sack, hook vent, stitching around lapel, etc. This is a brown donegal tweed. Full canvass construction, etc. No holes, rips, stains, tears, etc.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> 17.5" shoulders
> 29.5 length from bottom of collar
> 20.75" chest
> 24.75" sleeve
> 
> Asking $99 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## spielerman

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Anyone?? Make a reasonable offer and you might own these!


What size?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD
Blue 
17x33
Made in USA 
I'm about 90% sure this has an unlined collar--it feels different than all my other (newer) BB collars.
$15 shipped CONUS






XL Viyella shirt
80% cotton, 20% Wool
Very Good condition
$15 shipped




Polo Ralph Lauren Oxford Cloth short
40" waist
$10 shipped


A couple tweeds...

HSM 
Two Button, Darted

Chest-22"
Length~34" (top collar to bottom, I never know how to measure length properly)
Sleeve-35"
$25 shipped



Darker Herringbone Rainbow Tweed
No idea who the maker was, it's a Winston & co. I know Southwick made a lot of their stuff, but don't see a Southwick label on this.
I reallt like the pattern
2 button, darted
Same measurements
Chest-22"
Length~34" 
Sleeve-35"
Shoulders are more padded that the HSM
$25 shipped


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

spielerman said:


> What size?


They are 8.5D thanks.


----------



## M. Charles

*Allen Edmonds Chocolate Suede Penny Loafers w/ Crepe Sole 10.5 Medium Width- Beautiful!*

These are basically new. I wore them for 3 blocks only to find out that my narrow heel slips out and that I therefore need a narrow rather than medium width. Gorgeous shoes. Includes shoe bags and box. Asking $125 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2835981110104509546xxSnRr
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2199074320104509546ZuTIFy
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2440589400104509546IrvpID
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2141286390104509546ljmMjV
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2429970920104509546habxgt


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

Alden #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers (563)
9D
Used, but not heavily. Overall solid shape with solid soles and heels.
$170 delivered CONUS Paypal

Shoe trees not included.

More pics here.

https://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5652/p1013947jj2.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

^AE Chocolate Suede Penny Loafers reduced to $110 shipped in CONUS


----------



## M. Charles

*PRICES REDUCED:*

Camel Hair Blazer now $55
Blackwatch suit now $45
Navy Pinstripe Suit now $59



M. Charles said:


> *SOUTHWICK for Allen Collins (West Hartford) Camel Hair 2 button Sack Blazer - 40*
> 
> Beautiful blazer from one of Hartford's old ivy shops. Andover Shop/JFK style 2 button sack; no darts.
> 
> 22 7/8" pit to pit (chest)
> 30 3/8" length (from bottom of collar)
> 24 7/8" sleeve outseam
> 
> Asking $65 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2711052340104509546Gfbyui
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2648512930104509546ljacza
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2652293880104509546BtRIsn
> 
> *Yale Co-Op by Sheffield Blackwatch Plaid 3/2 Sack Suit*
> 
> Perfect for the holidays.
> Measurements:
> Jacket:
> 21" pit to pit (chest)
> 30" length from bottom of collar
> 24 1/2" sleeve outseam
> 
> Trousers:
> 35" waist
> 41 1/4" outseam with cuff
> 
> Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2160104540104509546lLapjJ
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2266312970104509546toPMYk
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2768504180104509546GvLzXs
> 
> *Brooks Brothers (Old) "346" Label Navy Pinstripe Suit*
> 
> Beautiful and fine material. It's a bit wrinkled because I just took the picture after carrying it in a bag. For those of you who don't know, the old Brooks "346" label was one of their best; this is not "outlet" stock.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 23 1/4" pit to pit (chest)
> 31 3/4" length from bottom of collar
> 25 3/4" sleeve outseam
> 
> Trousers:
> 34" waist
> 41 1/2" outseam
> 
> Asking $75 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2984685710104509546TQzhXV
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2053382870104509546zcyXUX
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2364038590104509546nZZROw


----------



## AlanC

More price drops!

The HSM overcoat is great. Someone should grab it.



AlanC said:


> SOLD! Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
> Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
> Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.
> 
> No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43
> 
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"
> 
> *Now $55* Now $70 $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/5971/p1013877ch9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1013904vn3.jpg





AlanC said:


> C&J for RL dark tan punch captoes ~7/7.5
> 
> See full sales thread here.


----------



## Duck

*What A Coat!*

This is a great jacket. Too small for me, I estimate around a 38R. $40 shipped CONUS.

Chest- 41"
Length- 31"


----------



## rebel222

*Alden/Brooks Brothers Loafers 11D and 12C Shell Cordovan*

I have two pair of Shell Cordovan loafers for sale.

First is a pair of Alden 684 Shell Cordovan Loafers. They have recently been resoled. The resole job is excellent. Size 12C. Asking $90 shipped OBO.


Next is a pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers 11D #8 Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. They have probably been worn 2-3 times. The uppers are in perfect condition. Asking $200 shipped OBO.


----------



## Pentheos

Rebel222,

You really need to start selling some 12EEEs -- then you'd have one more customer!

P.


----------



## TommyDawg

M. Charles said:


> *Allen Edmonds Chocolate Suede Penny Loafers w/ Crepe Sole 10.5 Medium Width- Beautiful!*
> 
> These are basically new. I wore them for 3 blocks only to find out that my narrow heel slips out and that I therefore need a narrow rather than medium width. Gorgeous shoes. Includes shoe bags and box. Asking $125 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2835981110104509546xxSnRr
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2199074320104509546ZuTIFy
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2440589400104509546IrvpID
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2141286390104509546ljmMjV
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2429970920104509546habxgt


Suuuuweeet shoes. If 8.5 I'd jump on them.:icon_smile:


----------



## rebel222

Pentheos said:


> Rebel222,
> 
> You really need to start selling some 12EEEs -- then you'd have one more customer!
> 
> P.


I'll work on it P. Give me a couple of weeks. Every time someone inquires about a certain size, somehow they always seem to show up. I'll let you know.


----------



## M. Charles

*FILSON Shooting Jacket Size 42 w/ Loden Collar*

Made in USA. Tan with gorgeous loden wool collar. Very gently worn; only minor wear. There are a couple very faint marks that look like there has been a bit of dirt brushed off--I would guess these would easily come out with dry cleaning and are less than the size of a dime, on the underarm.

24.5" chest while buttoned 
25" sleeve outseam
32" length

Asking $135 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2360974820104509546YRuYKx
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2209757260104509546NtWneQ
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2473267050104509546AseEDX

*Woolrich Made in USA Heavy Wool Pants, 34R, Charcoal with Windowpane*

Waist is an actual 34"
41.25" outseam

Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2487756170104509546OTvCFN
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2409911300104509546UqDRwi


----------



## M. Charles

Blackwatch Suit now $39 shipped in CONUS. Navy Pinstripe Suit now $45 shipped in CONUS.

Camel hair blazer is sold.



M. Charles said:


> *SOUTHWICK for Allen Collins (West Hartford) Camel Hair 2 button Sack Blazer - 40*
> 
> *Yale Co-Op by Sheffield Blackwatch Plaid 3/2 Sack Suit*
> 
> Perfect for the holidays.
> Measurements:
> Jacket:
> 21" pit to pit (chest)
> 30" length from bottom of collar
> 24 1/2" sleeve outseam
> 
> Trousers:
> 35" waist
> 41 1/4" outseam with cuff
> 
> Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2160104540104509546lLapjJ
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2266312970104509546toPMYk
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2768504180104509546GvLzXs
> 
> *Brooks Brothers (Old) "346" Label Navy Pinstripe Suit*
> 
> Beautiful and fine material. It's a bit wrinkled because I just took the picture after carrying it in a bag. For those of you who don't know, the old Brooks "346" label was one of their best; this is not "outlet" stock.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 23 1/4" pit to pit (chest)
> 31 3/4" length from bottom of collar
> 25 3/4" sleeve outseam
> 
> Trousers:
> 34" waist
> 41 1/2" outseam
> 
> Asking $75 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2984685710104509546TQzhXV
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2053382870104509546zcyXUX
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2364038590104509546nZZROw


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

If anyone has any vague interest in this please *make me an offer*. I'll likely take it. I'd really like to move this one out. It's NWT, and very nice.

It would fit a 40/42. Might fit a short.

Chest (pit to pit): 22"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 29"



AlanC said:


> In the sportcoats thread I have listed these, nary a dart in site!
> 
> NWT *Irish Kings* Tweed sportcoat
> Hand Tailored in Ireland
> High three button, center vent
> Tagged size: 42R
> 
> https://img360.imageshack.us/img360/1580/p1013814op2.jpg


More pics:

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2232/p1013813yk8.jpg
https://img360.imageshack.us/img360/1580/p1013814op2.jpg

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5186/p1013818qa7.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

^FILSON JACKET NOW REDUCED TO $115 SHIPPED IN CONUS. WOOLRICH PANTS NOW $45.


----------



## M. Charles

Blackwatch suit now $29. Navy Stripe Suit now $35



M. Charles said:


> Blackwatch Suit now $39 shipped in CONUS. Navy Pinstripe Suit now $45 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Camel hair blazer is sold.


----------



## RyanPatrick

M. Charles said:


> Blackwatch suit now $29. Navy Stripe Suit now $35


If that suit was a size bigger I'd be on it.


----------



## M. Charles

BLACKWATCH SUIT NOW SOLD.



RyanPatrick said:


> If that suit was a size bigger I'd be on it.


----------



## M. Charles

*Filson jacket reduced to $99 shipped in CONUS. Woolrich pants reduced to $45 shipped in CONUS.*



M. Charles said:


> *FILSON Shooting Jacket Size 42 w/ Loden Collar*
> 
> Made in USA. Tan with gorgeous loden wool collar. Very gently worn; only minor wear. There are a couple very faint marks that look like there has been a bit of dirt brushed off--I would guess these would easily come out with dry cleaning and are less than the size of a dime, on the underarm.
> 
> 24.5" chest while buttoned
> 25" sleeve outseam
> 32" length
> 
> Asking $135 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2360974820104509546YRuYKx
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2209757260104509546NtWneQ
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2473267050104509546AseEDX
> 
> *Woolrich Made in USA Heavy Wool Pants, 34R, Charcoal with Windowpane*
> 
> Waist is an actual 34"
> 41.25" outseam
> 
> Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2487756170104509546OTvCFN
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2409911300104509546UqDRwi


----------



## tonylumpkin

*CLEARANCE SALE 8 ITEMS*

*Some items that haven't sold, at greatly reduced prices.*

*BB Trench Coat NOW $80 shipped CONUS*

Brooks Brothers double-breasted trench coat in EXCELLENT condition. This is a size 44 long with a removable full wool lining and melton collar. The shell is a polycotton blend. There are no rips, tears, stains or other issues, save one very tiny hole in the collar. It is pictured below, next to my finger. BTW, the collar is removable and replaceable (currently on sale for $26.25 if you really can't tolerate the tiny hole). The current version of this coat is $795 (currently on sale for $595). Asking $135 shipped CONUS. PM any questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img377/bbtrenchqw4.jpg/1/https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img508/bbtrench8ul9.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img254/bbtrench2vv6.jpg/1/

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench3pu3.jpg https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench4bk8.jpg https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench5lc0.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench6tf1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtrench7of0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

*Norman Hilton Sack Suit NOW $37.50 shipped CONUS*

This is a vintage Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit in grey pinstripe. It is labeled 41 R but please use these measurements for proper fit.

chest 21 3/4"
sleeve 24 1/2" +2
shoulders 18"
length 29 3/4" bottom of collar

trouser waist 18" flat front
inseam 29" with 1 1/2" under (2" cuffs)

The suit has no issues that I can find and is in excellent condition. Asking $50 shipped east of the Mississippi, $55 to the west. PM questions or interest.

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nhhg3.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nh2kd1.jpg https://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nh3si0.jpg https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nh4le5.jpg

*All three wool ties in excellent condition NOW $20 shipped CONUS*

Three 100% wool ties, all in excellent condition. Left to right: Cambridge Collection 3 1/4", Huntington Blackwatch 3 1/2", Pendelton 3". I'd prefer to sell them as a lot at $35 shipped CONUS. If there is no interest in the lot, after a day or two, I'd let them go individually at $15 each.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img116/wooltieska0.jpg/1/

https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties2yz5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties3tq2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties4hw6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties5mq3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolties6ud0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

*Crown Windsor Penny Loafers NOW $25 shipped CONUS*

This is a pair of top of the line Bostonian Crown Windsor full-strap penny loafers, size 11 D. Crown Windsor compares well with J&M Crown Aristocrafts and Florsheim Imperials. Unlike most penny loafers, these are not moccasin construction, they are welted and the soles can be replaced. The existing soles have lots of wear left, as do the heels. They have normal creasing and the leather is very nice. Asking $35 plus actual shipping.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img515/bospenzj1.jpg/1/

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen2oz3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bospen3ui4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

*Oxxford Jacket NOW $37.50 shipped CONUS*

I have an exceptionally nice pre-owned Oxxford Lake Forest jacket, size 44T. The label calls it Cashwool, which I assume means a cashmere/wool blend (brilliant, right?), however there is no indication of the ratio. It is a fall/winter weight and has no faults that I can find. Approximate measurements are: Chest (pit to pit across the front) 24", Sleeve 24" +3", Shoulders 20 1/2" and Length 31 1/2". Asking $125 shipped CONUS. PM questions or interest.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=401&i=0tw13fc4.jpg

https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw14nh2.jpg https://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0tw15bz1.jpg

*Bally Scribe Brogues NOW $45 shipped CONUS*
*I did two things with these shoes since posting them: The pictured loose stitching has been professionally repaired, and I did a bit of research and found that these are very high end shoes indeed. The Scribe line retailed in the $800 range, so these are quite buy at $45. Its just that the Bally name seems to have degraded to the point that nobody knows it.*

A vintage pair of black Bench Made Bally full brogues, marked size 8.5 E. I'm uncertain as to whether it is 
U.S. sizing but they measure approximately 11 3/4" x 4 1/4". These are from Bally's pre-fashion days, when they made a high quality Goodyear welted shoe. They are imprinted Goodyear Trepointe, which I believe translates to Goodyear stitched. These have two minor issues, in that the stitching has come undone at the top of the counter on the right shoe and they are near the point that the heel lifts will need to be replaced. Both are easy fixes and other than that the shoes are in great shape. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img148/bally1ly8.jpg/1/

https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally2he8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally3qt3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally4fm0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bally5zk1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

*Executive Imperial Longwings NOW $35 shipped CONUS*

A nice pair of lightly used black Executive Imperial longwings, size 9.5 D. These are pebble grain, double storm welted soles and both the soles and heels are at least 90%+. As you can see in the pictures, the uppers take a beautiful shine. Asking $55 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img379/ei1lq8.jpg/1/

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei2oy0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ei3ck0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

*NWT Sperry Topsiders NOW $22.50 shipped CONUS*

NWT Sperry Topsiders, size 12 M. The bluish tint is due to lighting. It doesn't exist on the shoe. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img220/sperryqk0.jpg/1/

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sperry3mp4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## TweedyDon

*48R/L J. Press Brownwatch jacket*

This is (surprisingly, to me, as it's gorgeous!) still available...



TweedyDon said:


> *J. Press Brownwatch 3/2 sack jacket.*
> 
> Pictures available on request!
> 
> I'm loathe to part with this, as it's beautiful, and in immaculate condition, but it's just far, far too big for me now...
> 
> It's tagged a 48R, but could work well for a 48L, too.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulders: 21
> Length: 32
> Sleeves: 25.5
> 
> *Now $45 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> (Trades and offers welcome!)


----------



## M. Charles

*Andover Shop Fully Canvassed Heathered Rust Herringbone Shetland Tweed Sport Coat*

Absolutely gorgeous, top quality Scottish shetland tweed tailored in USA. From Charlie Davidson at the Cambridge MA Andover Shop. Full canvass construction.

Measurements:
17 5/8" approximate shoulder
29 3/8" from bottom of collar length
24 1/2" approximate sleeve
21" approximate pit to pit (chest)

Asking $125 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2628642810104509546AFHnVP
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2456738160104509546lMHhPp
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2484448970104509546MGRYwp

*J. Press Navy Blue Shaggy Dog (Medium) -- Double Brushed Shetland Knitted in Scotland *
Asking $65 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2180573630104509546VmMwRn
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2669216470104509546fGwHGJ

*Brooks Brothers Country Club Navy Corduroy Trousers w/ 1.5" cuff*

Actual waist: 36"
Outseam: 42"

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2767688610104509546qWtOyj
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2972994380104509546PBrXwQ


----------



## TweedyDon

The J. Press Brownwatch has now been traded! :icon_smile:


----------



## M. Charles

Andover Shop Tweed reduced to $99 shipped in CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Bally Scribes*

I meant to update the sizing on the Bally shoes in my clearance thread. These measure out to about a 9 1/4 D in US sizing. Not to blow my own horn, but these are terrific shoes.

Also, the BB trench and the Topsiders are gone.


----------



## AlanC

TL, I'm astounded that the Oxxford hasn't sold. Considering that it would retail for at least 50x (100x?) your asking price, it's an absolute steal.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes--mainly loafers--shirts, and an H. Freeman tweed.*

While I was at my local thrift store I noticed several items that might be of interest to people here. I would have picked them up, but academic salaries being what they are this could have bankrupted me, even at thrift prices! However, if anyone's interested I'll go back and pick them up on Monday, and get them in the post then or Tuesday. I'll just charge cost! :icon_smile:

Please PM with interest; given my poor memory, let me know what you'd be interested in and at what price, and I'll pick anything up that fits your needs!

1) Shoes

There were several pairs of Bass loafers, and a couple of pairs of Johnson and Murphy Aristocraft bluchers. I know little about shoes, but the J&M were in 9.5D, and in both black and brown. They had an odd finish, and were, I think, "antiqued"? I think the Bass loafers were all in decent condition; one pair was 8.5D if I recall correctly.

There was also a plain black pair of Doc Martens shoes in UK size 11; the uppers and soles were in great condition, but they seemed to be missing the insole.

Prices varied from c.$5 to c.$17 (from memory here!), so, with shipping, around $15-$27.

2) Shirts

Several BB shirts, mainly straight point, mainly in plain blue or blue and white check; again, this is from memory! Cost around $7-12, so about $12-17 shipped in an envelope each; less if more than one, of course!

3) Tweed

An H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 sack tweed, in a lovely loden green, light green, brown and russet glen plaid. No size tag, but I'm guessing around a 40R. I would have picked this up (it was around $15) for someone here, BUT it has two issues: (1) there's a small brown mark (food??) on the lapel, which although it blends in to the pattern is noticeable--and I don't know if this would come out. (2) There's a very small tear at the start of the rear vent; an easy fix, IMHO, but still there. This would be around $25 shipped--let me know your measurements if you're interested!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*L.L.Bean Norwegian Sweater*

A Made in Norway, 80/20 wool/rayon, L.L.Bean Norwegian sweater. Its marked XL, which really had my hopes up, but fits me too snuggly. Approximate measurements are 27" pit to pit, 19" across the bottom, sleeves are 22 1/2" from the seam and the length from the top of the collar to the bottom is 25". No holestears or stains. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img368/beannorus0.jpg/1/


----------



## M. Charles

*Andover Shop Jacket Reduced to $89*



M. Charles said:


> *Andover Shop Fully Canvassed Heathered Rust Herringbone Shetland Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous, top quality Scottish shetland tweed tailored in USA. From Charlie Davidson at the Cambridge MA Andover Shop. Full canvass construction.
> 
> Measurements:
> 17 5/8" approximate shoulder
> 29 3/8" from bottom of collar length
> 24 1/2" approximate sleeve
> 21" approximate pit to pit (chest)
> 
> Asking $125 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2628642810104509546AFHnVP
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2456738160104509546lMHhPp
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2484448970104509546MGRYwp
> 
> *J. Press Navy Blue Shaggy Dog (Medium) -- Double Brushed Shetland Knitted in Scotland *
> Asking $65 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2180573630104509546VmMwRn
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2669216470104509546fGwHGJ
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Country Club Navy Corduroy Trousers w/ 1.5" cuff*
> 
> Actual waist: 36"
> Outseam: 42"
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2767688610104509546qWtOyj
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2972994380104509546PBrXwQ


----------



## Ron_A

Tonylumpkin - PM sent re: Norwegian sweater.


----------



## markdc

*Interest Check: NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Tennis Club Rugby Shirt*

*NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Tennis Club Rugby Shirt, Size Medium*

Featuring a soft vintage Polo wash, stitched-on patch with an embroidered Tennis Club logo, embroidered Tennis club address on right chest, a horizontal band of green across the chest, interior back neck taping, ribbed cuffs, 3 button placket, and an uneven vented hem.

*Retail: $75
Selling for: $35 (+5 for CONUS shipping)*

The following pictures are of the actual shirt:


















































Additional Stock Pictures
https://i12.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/03/29/9b5f_1_sbl.JPG
https://i24.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/03/29/a157_1_sbl.JPG
https://i9.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/03/29/ab7b_1_sbl.JPG


----------



## Georgia

Got a bunch of stuff to offer. If you are interested in more than one item, I'm happy to make you a deal. Please PM if interested...

1. *Brooks Brothers Embroidered Corduroys.* Dark brown corduroy with embroidered bucks. Size 38 x 32. Excellent condition.
*ASKING $30 SHIPPED CONUS*

Details:
https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2914ka2.jpg

2. *Ties.* All in excellent condition.
*ASKING $12 EACH OR 2 FOR $20 SHIPPED CONUS*

LOT ONE - EMBLEMATICS
a. Navy Hunting Dog for Johnny Walker Men's Store in Marietta, GA
b. Dirty Old Man Flasher by Allyn
c. Money Bags by Lilly Pulitzer

Details:
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2908bn8.jpg
https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2909mv8.jpg
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2910kw3.jpg

LOT TWO - MORE EMBLEMATICS:

Details:
https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2923un4.jpg
https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2924so1.jpg
d. Navy Blue Robert Talbott for Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree logo (Torrey Pines?)
e. Red Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree Logo (Torrey Pines?)
f. Navy Cable Cars
g. Navy Squash Raquets
h. Red English Woven Ducks
i. Navy YCDBSOYA (You Can't Do Business Sitting On Your Ass)

LOT THREE - KNITS

j. Royal Blue 100% cotton by Wembley
k. Rust 100% cotton by Robert Stewart
l. Black by Resilio
m. Yellow 100% cotton by Olig Cassini

LOT FOUR - SILKS

Details:
https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2927im4.jpg
https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2928ya7.jpg
n. Polo by Ralph Lauren regimental
o. Talbott for Men Bees
p. Robert Talbott BOC burgundy 
q. Robert Talbott BOC Patchwork

3. *Dress Shirts.* All in like-new condition.
*Asking $25 each shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2934tc4.jpg

















a. Vineyard Vines Burgee Shirt; size S - measures 15 x 33, 21" chest
b. Thomas Pink; French Cuffs; size 16.5/42cm - measures 16.5 x 36, 22.5" chest
c. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit; size 15 x 34/35 - measures 15.25 x 35; 22" chest

4. *Sweaters* - all in excellent condition.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS each*

Details:
https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2930ns8.jpg
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2931vk5.jpg
https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2932jl3.jpg

a. Allen Solly 100% 2-ply Cashmere blue argyle - size XL (chest 25")
b. J. Crew Yellow lambswool - Size Large (chest 24")
c. Brooks Brothers sky blue 100% Pima Cotton - size Large (chest 23.5")

5. *Brooks Brothers Moleskin Pants.* Size 35 x 30 (actual measurements 35 x 30, 40.5" outseam)
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2951lm1.jpg
https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952cv1.jpg

6. *Polo Ralph Lauren Black 5-pocket Skinny Cords. * Perfect condition. Size 34 x 32 - actual measurements 36 x 30, 10.5" rise, 41" outseam, 8" leg opening.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944lv7.jpg
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945am3.jpg

7. *Incotex Ice Cotton Pants. * Good condition. Size 38 - actual measurements 37 x 34.5. Pleated and cuffed.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947sj1.jpg
https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948ml3.jpg

8. *Bill's Khakis* - all in excellent condition.
*Asking $25 each shipped CONUS*

Details - top to bottom:
a. Cream Canvas M2 - 35 x 30 (no cuff)
b. Khaki Chamois M2P - 35 x 32.5 (no cuff)
c. Mushroom M2P - 33 x 31 (cuffed)
d. Cream Canvas M1P - 33 x 30 (no cuff)

9. *Florsheim Imperial Longwings.* Excellent condition - I'd rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles/heels an 8 out of 10. TONS of life left. Size 11 E.
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921zn9.jpg

10. *Southwick for Mark Shale Gray Herringbone 2 button Suit.* Measures to about a 40R. EXCELLENT condition - no signs of wear other than a half button on the left sleeve. Working sleeve button holes and fully lined.
*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*
Measurements:
_Jacket:_ 
Shoulders: 18"
Pit-to-Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29"
_Pants:_
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 29" (cuffed - could be lengthened by 1" w/o cuff)

Details:
https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2938dc7.jpg
https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2939kw0.jpg
https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2941tf7.jpg
https://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2942di0.jpg

11. *H. Freeman & Sons Suit.* Olive plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 2-button darted, the trousers are flat front and not cuffed.
Measurements:
_Jacket:_
Pits: 23"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31.5"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 36" (+1")
Inseam: 32" (+2")
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898tw4.jpg
https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2899sp8.jpg
https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2900df9.jpg

12. *Southwick Suit.* Blue plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 3/2 roll sack, and the trousers are flat front and cuffed.
Measurements:
_Jacket:_
Pits: 25"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 26"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 38" (+0")
Inseam: 32" (+0.5")
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893wu9.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2894pt3.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2895cx7.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## nerdykarim

NWT Brooks Brothers burgundy stripe pinpoint oxford button-down, 
NWT Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint oxford button-down, 
NWOT J. Press blue end-on-end flap pocket button-down (unpinned and tried on but never worn)
























I would like to sell these in a set of three for $60 shipped CONUS. All are 15.5x33. Please PM with any questions.


----------



## nerdykarim

Brooks Brothers 100% camelhair sack, 40 short
[bumping this post from May, with a new photo]
Union-made in USA (probably by Southwick)
Measurements: chest 21.75, waist 19.75, shoulders 17.5, arms 24, length 29








Asking $40 shipped.
Will also consider trades for sportcoats in 38 short or 39 short.


----------



## nerdykarim

NWT: $695 Ralph Lauren Blue Label tweed sportcoat 40R, Bedford model
3-roll-2. Shoulders are quite soft, suede patches behind elbows. Not made by Corneliani.








If I remember correctly, it was purchased on the Trad Thrift Exchange for $150. Asking $100 shipped CONUS. A few more photos here. Will also consider trades for 38 short or 39 short sportcoats.


----------



## nerdykarim

Lastly, a lot of pants, mostly 36 unhemmed or 36 x ~29 PM for measurements or photos. Not 100% trad, but very tasteful, classic.
If you receive this lot and you don't think they were a good value, I'll pay for your return shipping.

NWT Brooks Brothers
gray worsted pin 
flat front
made in USA
36 short x unhemmed

NWT Brooks Brothers 
khaki poly/cotton poplin
flat front
made in USA
36 x unhemmed

NWT Ralph Lauren Blue Label 
navy cotton/wool blend
pleated
made in USA
36 x 29, 2 inch cuff

Never worn, no tags Brooks Brothers 
khaki cavalry twill wool
pleated
36 x 29 1 3/4 cuff

Never worn, no tags Brooks Brothers
taupe tropical wool
pleated
36 x 29 1 1/2 cuff

Never worn, no tags Brooks Brothers
navy flannel wool
pleated
36 x 29, 1 3/4 cuff

Worn once, no tags Ralph Lauren Blue Label Italy/Corneliani
brown luxury corduroy
flat front
36x29, 1 3/4 cuff

Worn 3-5x, no tags Brooks Brothers
gray/cream herringbone
flat front
36x29, no cuff
These were my favorite pants...they are really, really nice.

Worn 3-5x, Kirkland "fancy pants"
charcoal gray
pleated
36x29

Worn 12-15x, Bills Khakis
dark khaki M1
flat front
listed irregular, no flaws
good condition
36x29, 1 1/2 cuff

edit: Also including
J. Crew navy linen
flat front
36x30
worn once, but it's linen so they're wrinkled

J. Crew olive/tan seersucker
flat front
36x30
worn for around an hour
looks new

Asking $120 shipped for the lot. Will consider trades for 34's with a narrow leg opening.


----------



## Georgia

Updated Inventory:



Georgia said:


> Got a bunch of stuff to offer. If you are interested in more than one item, I'm happy to make you a deal. Please PM if interested...
> 
> 1. *Brooks Brothers Embroidered Corduroys.* Dark brown corduroy with embroidered bucks. Size 38 x 32. Excellent condition.
> *ASKING $30 SHIPPED CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2914ka2.jpg
> 
> 2. *Ties.* All in excellent condition.
> *ASKING $12 EACH OR 2 FOR $20 SHIPPED CONUS*
> 
> LOT ONE - EMBLEMATICS
> a. Navy Hunting Dog for Johnny Walker Men's Store in Marietta, GA
> b. Dirty Old Man Flasher by Allyn
> c. Money Bags by Lilly Pulitzer
> 
> Details:
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2908bn8.jpg
> https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2909mv8.jpg
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2910kw3.jpg
> 
> LOT TWO - MORE EMBLEMATICS:
> 
> Details:
> https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2923un4.jpg
> https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2924so1.jpg
> d. Navy Blue Robert Talbott for Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree logo (Torrey Pines?)
> e. Red Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree Logo (Torrey Pines?)
> f. Navy Cable Cars
> g. Navy Squash Raquets *SOLD*
> h. Red English Woven Ducks
> i. Navy YCDBSOYA (You Can't Do Business Sitting On Your Ass)
> 
> LOT THREE - KNITS
> 
> j. Royal Blue 100% cotton by Wembley
> k. Rust 100% cotton by Robert Stewart *SOLD*
> l. Black by Resilio *SOLD*
> m. Yellow 100% cotton by Olig Cassini
> 
> LOT FOUR - SILKS
> 
> Details:
> https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2927im4.jpg
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2928ya7.jpg
> n. Polo by Ralph Lauren regimental
> o. Talbott for Men Bees
> p. Robert Talbott BOC burgundy *SOLD*
> q. Robert Talbott BOC Patchwork
> 
> 3. *Dress Shirts.* All in like-new condition.
> *Asking $25 each shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2934tc4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Vineyard Vines Burgee Shirt; size S - measures 15 x 33, 21" chest
> b. Thomas Pink; French Cuffs; size 16.5/42cm - measures 16.5 x 36, 22.5" chest *SOLD*
> c. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit; size 15 x 34/35 - measures 15.25 x 35; 22" chest
> 
> 4. *Sweaters* - all in excellent condition.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS each*
> 
> Details:
> https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2930ns8.jpg
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2931vk5.jpg
> https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2932jl3.jpg
> 
> a. Allen Solly 100% 2-ply Cashmere blue argyle - size XL (chest 25") *SOLD*
> b. J. Crew Yellow lambswool - Size Large (chest 24")
> c. Brooks Brothers sky blue 100% Pima Cotton - size Large (chest 23.5")
> 
> 5. *Brooks Brothers Moleskin Pants.* Size 35 x 30 (actual measurements 35 x 30, 40.5" outseam)
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2951lm1.jpg
> https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952cv1.jpg
> 
> 6. *Polo Ralph Lauren Black 5-pocket Skinny Cords. * Perfect condition. Size 34 x 32 - actual measurements 36 x 30, 10.5" rise, 41" outseam, 8" leg opening.
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944lv7.jpg
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945am3.jpg
> 
> 7. *Incotex Ice Cotton Pants. * Good condition. Size 38 - actual measurements 37 x 34.5. Pleated and cuffed.
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947sj1.jpg
> https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948ml3.jpg
> 
> 8. *Bill's Khakis* - all in excellent condition.
> *Asking $25 each shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details - top to bottom:
> a. Cream Canvas M2 - 35 x 30 (no cuff)
> b. Khaki Chamois M2P - 35 x 32.5 (no cuff)
> c. Mushroom M2P - 33 x 31 (cuffed)
> d. Cream Canvas M1P - 33 x 30 (no cuff)
> 
> 9. *Florsheim Imperial Longwings.* Excellent condition - I'd rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles/heels an 8 out of 10. TONS of life left. Size 11 E.
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921zn9.jpg
> 
> 10. *Southwick for Mark Shale Gray Herringbone 2 button Suit.* Measures to about a 40R. EXCELLENT condition - no signs of wear other than a half button on the left sleeve. Working sleeve button holes and fully lined.
> *SOLD*
> Measurements:
> _Jacket:_
> Shoulders: 18"
> Pit-to-Pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 29"
> _Pants:_
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 29" (cuffed - could be lengthened by 1" w/o cuff)
> 
> Details:
> https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2938dc7.jpg
> https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2939kw0.jpg
> https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2941tf7.jpg
> https://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2942di0.jpg
> 
> 11. *H. Freeman & Sons Suit.* Olive plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 2-button darted, the trousers are flat front and not cuffed.
> Measurements:
> _Jacket:_
> Pits: 23"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 31.5"
> _Trousers:_
> Waist: 36" (+1")
> Inseam: 32" (+2")
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898tw4.jpg
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2899sp8.jpg
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2900df9.jpg
> 
> 12. *Southwick Suit.* Blue plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 3/2 roll sack, and the trousers are flat front and cuffed.
> Measurements:
> _Jacket:_
> Pits: 25"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
> _Trousers:_
> Waist: 38" (+0")
> Inseam: 32" (+0.5")
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893wu9.jpg
> https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2894pt3.jpg
> https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2895cx7.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## nerdykarim

Shirts from this post are *sold*. Thanks


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've got a Brooks Brothers 3 piece tweed suit that may work for some of the smaller guys on the forum who seldom see things posted in their size.The suit comes from the Brooks Brothers Boys Department. The inner tags, as you will see below, label the suit as a 35 R and I guess anything below a 36 probably was found in the Boys department. The approximate measurements are: chest pit to pit 18", shoulders seam to seam 17", sleeves 24" and length from the top of the collar 31". The trousers are 15" across the waist and the inseam is 31".

The jacket is a 3/2 roll and darted with leather buttons. The vest has five buttons and the trouser are flat front with no cuffs and about 1 3/4" turned under. I can't find a fibre content tag but it feels like wool. Asking $110 OBO shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img407/bbsuit2zl9.jpg/1/

https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit3jd1.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit4sx5.jpg https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit5ne4.jpg https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit6si3.jpg


----------



## Acacian

J. Crew 100% wool sweater - Size Medium - $20 including shipping to any U.S. location. Not new but in great shape.


----------



## Georgia

This suit has NOT sold...it's still available.



Georgia said:


> 10. *Southwick for Mark Shale Gray Herringbone 2 button Suit.* Measures to about a 40R. EXCELLENT condition - no signs of wear other than a half button on the left sleeve. Working sleeve button holes and fully lined.
> *Asking $60 shipped CONUS*
> Measurements:
> _Jacket:_
> Shoulders: 18"
> Pit-to-Pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 29"
> _Pants:_
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 29" (cuffed - could be lengthened by 1" w/o cuff)
> 
> Details:
> https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2938dc7.jpg
> https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2939kw0.jpg
> https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2941tf7.jpg
> https://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2942di0.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## nerdykarim

The lot of shirts from this post, camelhair sack from this post, and lot of pants from this post are all *sold*. 
This 40R Ralph Lauren Blue Label tweed jacket is *still available*. PM for more info.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## LeonS

I have a pair of Allen Edmonds Bel Air in suede size 9D for sale. They are brand new in box. Price is $175 shipped.

PM me if interested.

Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## Doctor Damage

Earlier this week I saw a nice Burberry single-breasted raincoat in a local thrift store. Condition was used but good, no marks, no tears. The colour was the standard cream colour in a 50/50 cotton/poly blend, suitable for 3 seasons but _not_ winter (or at least Canadian winters). It had no size marked, but I tried it on and I am 99% certain it is a 44R since I am a 42L (and have become familiar, through costly trial and error, with 44R's). So if anyone here is interested, I will be going back next week and could buy it on behalf. I estimate it would cost roughly CAD$75 to buy, dry clean, and ship out to the continental US or Canada. Which, when you consider the current exchange rate, is a nice cheap way to pick up a good, serviceable spring/fall Burberry raincoat. If this thing fitted me, I would buy it for myself. Anyone interested can send me a PM or e-mail.

I also saw a double-breasted car coat in 30% cashmere / 70% wool, but I will be buying that for myself!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Doctor Damage said:


> Earlier this week I saw a nice Burberry single-breasted raincoat in a local thrift store. Condition was used but good, no marks, no tears. The colour was the standard cream colour in a *50/50 cotton/poly blend*, suitable for 3 seasons but _not_ winter (or at least Canadian winters). I tried it on and I am 99% certain it is a 44R. So if anyone here is interested, I will be going back next week and could buy it on behalf.


That's nice of you to make that offer, but why (and this is not rhetorical) would anyone want a 50/50 cotton/poly anything? (Because it's a Burberry?)​


----------



## Georgia

Sorry to repost (edit button has disappeared..).

Lowered prices and updated inventory:



Georgia said:


> Got a bunch of stuff to offer. If you are interested in more than one item, I'm happy to make you a deal. Please PM if interested...
> 
> 1. *Brooks Brothers Embroidered Corduroys.* Dark brown corduroy with embroidered bucks. Size 38 x 32. Excellent condition.
> *ASKING $25 SHIPPED CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2914ka2.jpg
> 
> 2. *Ties.* All in excellent condition.
> *ASKING $10 EACH OR 2 FOR $16 SHIPPED CONUS*
> 
> LOT ONE - EMBLEMATICS
> a. Navy Hunting Dog for Johnny Walker Men's Store in Marietta, GA
> b. Dirty Old Man Flasher by Allyn
> c. Money Bags by Lilly Pulitzer
> 
> Details:
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2908bn8.jpg
> https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2909mv8.jpg
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2910kw3.jpg
> 
> LOT TWO - MORE EMBLEMATICS:
> 
> Details:
> https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2923un4.jpg
> https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2924so1.jpg
> d. Navy Blue Robert Talbott for Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree logo (Torrey Pines?)
> e. Red Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree Logo (Torrey Pines?)
> f. Navy Cable Cars
> g. Navy Squash Raquets
> h. Red English Woven Ducks
> i. Navy YCDBSOYA (You Can't Do Business Sitting On Your Ass)
> 
> LOT THREE - KNITS
> 
> j. Royal Blue 100% cotton by Wembley
> k. Rust 100% cotton by Robert Stewart
> l. Black by Resilio
> m. Yellow 100% cotton by Olig Cassini
> 
> LOT FOUR - SILKS
> 
> Details:
> https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2927im4.jpg
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2928ya7.jpg
> n. Polo by Ralph Lauren regimental
> o. Talbott for Men Bees
> p. Robert Talbott BOC burgundy *SOLD*
> q. Robert Talbott BOC Patchwork *SOLD*
> 
> 3. *Dress Shirts.* All in like-new condition.
> *Asking $20 each shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2934tc4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. Vineyard Vines Burgee Shirt; size S - measures 15 x 33, 21" chest *SOLD*
> b. Thomas Pink; French Cuffs; size 16.5/42cm - measures 16.5 x 36, 22.5" chest *SOLD*
> c. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit; size 15 x 34/35 - measures 15.25 x 35; 22" chest
> 
> 4. *Sweaters* - all in excellent condition.
> *Asking $16 shipped CONUS each*
> 
> Details:
> https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2930ns8.jpg
> https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2931vk5.jpg
> https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2932jl3.jpg
> 
> a. Allen Solly 100% 2-ply Cashmere blue argyle - size XL (chest 25") *SOLD*
> b. J. Crew Yellow lambswool - Size Large (chest 24")
> c. Brooks Brothers sky blue 100% Pima Cotton - size Large (chest 23.5")
> 
> 5. *Brooks Brothers Moleskin Pants.* Size 35 x 30 (actual measurements 35 x 30, 40.5" outseam)
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2951lm1.jpg
> https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2952cv1.jpg
> 
> 6. *Polo Ralph Lauren Black 5-pocket Skinny Cords. * Perfect condition. Size 34 x 32 - actual measurements 36 x 30, 10.5" rise, 41" outseam, 8" leg opening.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944lv7.jpg
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945am3.jpg
> 
> 7. *Incotex Ice Cotton Pants. * Good condition. Size 38 - actual measurements 37 x 34.5. Pleated and cuffed.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947sj1.jpg
> https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948ml3.jpg
> 
> 8. *Bill's Khakis* - all in excellent condition.
> *Asking $20 each shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details - top to bottom:
> a. Cream Canvas M2 - 35 x 30 (no cuff)
> b. Khaki Chamois M2P - 35 x 32.5 (no cuff)
> c. Mushroom M2P - 33 x 31 (cuffed)
> d. Cream Canvas M1P - 33 x 30 (no cuff)
> 
> 9. *Florsheim Imperial Longwings.* Excellent condition - I'd rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles/heels an 8 out of 10. TONS of life left. Size 11 E.
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2921zn9.jpg
> 
> 10. *Southwick for Mark Shale Gray Herringbone 2 button Suit.* Measures to about a 40R. EXCELLENT condition - no signs of wear other than a half button on the left sleeve. Working sleeve button holes and fully lined.
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> Measurements:
> _Jacket:_
> Shoulders: 18"
> Pit-to-Pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 29"
> _Pants:_
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 29" (cuffed - could be lengthened by 1" w/o cuff)
> 
> Details:
> https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2938dc7.jpg
> https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2939kw0.jpg
> https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2941tf7.jpg
> https://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2942di0.jpg
> 
> 11. *H. Freeman & Sons Suit.* Olive plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 2-button darted, the trousers are flat front and not cuffed.
> Measurements:
> _Jacket:_
> Pits: 23"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 31.5"
> _Trousers:_
> Waist: 36" (+1")
> Inseam: 32" (+2")
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898tw4.jpg
> https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2899sp8.jpg
> https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2900df9.jpg
> 
> 12. *Southwick Suit.* Blue plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 3/2 roll sack, and the trousers are flat front and cuffed.
> Measurements:
> _Jacket:_
> Pits: 25"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
> _Trousers:_
> Waist: 38" (+0")
> Inseam: 32" (+0.5")
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893wu9.jpg
> https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2894pt3.jpg
> https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2895cx7.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## Halifax

If anyone here is thinking about making a purchase from Central Watch in the next few months please let me know. As a Canadian resident I am unable to order from the website but would like to get my hands on a few styles. If anyone is going to be placing an order and wouldn't mind accepting my payment, ordering my selections and then shipping them (again let me know the charge so I can send the money) please let me know.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## rgrossicone

*REQUEST*

I am looking for a size 38S or 38R (I can even get into a 36) 3x2 Sack Suit, 3x2 Sack Navy Blazer and some Bills Khakis waist 32" (inseem of 31 or greater). Basically I'd like to add some trad items to my wardrobe and unfortunately can't afford to go out and buy new. Any help would be terrific!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Peak and Pine said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this week I saw a nice Burberry single-breasted raincoat in a local thrift store. Condition was used but good, no marks, no tears. The colour was the standard cream colour in *a 50/50 cotton/poly blend*, suitable for 3 seasons but not winter (or at least Canadian winters). I tried it on and I am 99% certain it is a 44R. So if anyone here is interested, I will be going back next week and could buy it on behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice of you to make that offer, but why (and this is not rhetorical) would anyone want a 50/50 cotton/poly anything? (Because it's a Burberry?)
Click to expand...

Because, when we're talking about raincoats or trenchcoats, cotton/poly blends are generally (1) more waterproof/repellent, (2) harder-wearing, and (3) cheaper than 100% cotton. The last reason doesn't apply to thrifted garments, but the first two still apply. Pure cotton is great for dress shirts and khakis, but raincoats need improved performance for bad weather (rain, snow) and wear-and-tear (in and out of cars, commuting, subways). Blends simply do the job better _for raincoats and trenchcoats_ than pure cotton.


----------



## M. Charles

Doctor Damage said:


> Because, when we're talking about raincoats or trenchcoats, cotton/poly blends are generally (1) more waterproof/repellent, (2) harder-wearing, and (3) cheaper than 100% cotton. The last reason doesn't apply to thrifted garments, but the first two still apply. Pure cotton is great for dress shirts and khakis, but raincoats need improved performance for bad weather (rain, snow) and wear-and-tear (in and out of cars, commuting, subways). Blends simply do the job better _for raincoats and trenchcoats_ than pure cotton.


Point 1 is less relevant in the case of Grenfell cloth, which is 100% cotton but very near waterproof, although point 3 perhaps obtains even more when purchasing a Grenfell garment. I think it's worth it, though.


----------



## Reddington

rgrossicone said:


> I am looking for a size 38S or 38R (I can even get into a 36) 3x2 Sack Suit, 3x2 Sack Navy Blazer and some Bills Khakis waist 32" (inseem of 31 or greater). Basically I'd like to add some trad items to my wardrobe and unfortunately can't afford to go out and buy new. Any help would be terrific!


Well, you've come to the right place my friend. Also, be sure to search eBay. Many sellers have no clue what a sack is or what darts are, so be sure to ask questions before buying and look at the photo(s) closely.

If you're unsure about something, post a picture on the trad forum and many here will help you.

Finally, search the thrift shops....a lot. :icon_smile:

Cheers.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*3 Pair Allen Edmonds Size 9*

I've got three pair of Allen Edmonds, two of them in 9C and the other a 9D, although I believe they all came from the same closet, and the width across the widest part of the sole is within an 1/8th of an inch on all of them. The uppers are in nice shape on all of them and the soles have wear remaining on both the 5th Avenue (chili punched cap toes) and the Kingswood (black wing tip semi-brogues). The Park Avenues will need soles and heels as there is hole through one sole. They are great candidates for AE's recrafting program. All of them are near the point of needing new rubber on the heels. I'd like to sell them as a lot with all three going to the same address for $85 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img218/3aesgy6.jpg/1/

https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3aes2mt0.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3aes3cl5.jpg https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3aes4xt0.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3aes5mc3.jpg https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3aes6xh5.jpg

*BB Tweed 3 Piece NOW $85*

I've got a Brooks Brothers 3 piece tweed suit that may work for some of the smaller guys on the forum who seldom see things posted in their size.The suit comes from the Brooks Brothers Boys Department. The inner tags, as you will see below, label the suit as a 35 R and I guess anything below a 36 probably was found in the Boys department. The approximate measurements are: chest pit to pit 18", shoulders seam to seam 17", sleeves 24" and length from the top of the collar 31". The trousers are 15" across the waist and the inseam is 31".

The jacket is a 3/2 roll and darted with leather buttons. The vest has five buttons and the trouser are flat front with no cuffs and about 1 3/4" turned under. I can't find a fibre content tag but it feels like wool. Asking $110 OBO shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img407/bbsuit2zl9.jpg/1/

https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit3jd1.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit4sx5.jpg https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit5ne4.jpg https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbsuit6si3.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cashmere BB cardigan and wool LL Bean cardigan*

I have two dark grey cardigans (button-up vests) to pass on:

1) Older Brooks Brothers cashmere dark grey cardigan in Very Good condition. Two small front pockets, size 46. The label has BROOKS BROTHERS in red block, if this helps date it. Asking $30 shipped in CONUS.

2) LL Bean dark grey wool cardigan, NWOT; still has the original spare buttons enclosed in a small ziploc bag from Bean. Size L. Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.

*As always, trades and offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## Acacian

*Price reduced to $15* including shipping to any continental U.S. location.



Acacian said:


> J. Crew 100% wool sweater - Size Medium - Not new but in great shape.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Brown Corduroy Sportcoat*

Banana Republic Brown Corduroy Sportcoat size 38S...two button darted, double vented, worn twice, pockets still sewn closed.

Shoulders-17.25"
Length from bottom of collar-28.5"
Sleeves from shoulder-23.5"

Asking $85 shipped to the lower 48 but would also be willing to (happy to) trade for a sack suit or blazer in a similar size)


----------



## rebel222

*Alden LHS Whiskey Shell Cordovan 8D*

I have a pair of the elusive LHS Whiskey Shell Cordovan Loafers in 8D that have been worn 3 times. I personally would recommend these for a 8E or a 8.5D. I size down a half-size in the LHS. I am currently on vacation, but I will be back home on Wednesday. Since I am not at home, I borrowed this photo from distinctive. The LHS that I am selling do not have the black sole edge, but they have the natural edge, which I prefer. They come with the box and Alden bags. I am looking to get $525 for them, and I will discount the price if you pay with USPS Money Order (saves me some fees). I have tons of satisfied buyers. PM me if the only thing holding you up is hesitation over the MO, and I will work something out.

I will, of course, post pics when I get home of the actual loafers.


----------



## TweedyDon

The BB cardigan is now claimed; the Bean is still available!



TweedyDon said:


> I have two dark grey cardigans (button-up vests) to pass on:
> 
> 1) Older Brooks Brothers cashmere dark grey cardigan in Very Good condition. Two small front pockets, size 46. The label has BROOKS BROTHERS in red block, if this helps date it. Asking $30 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 2) LL Bean dark grey wool cardigan, NWOT; still has the original spare buttons enclosed in a small ziploc bag from Bean. Size L. Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *As always, trades and offers welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*


----------



## rgrossicone

*Slew of JCrew (sized small)*

Each shirt is $20 shipped to the lower 48. These shirts were all purchased new in the past year (with the exception of the JPress and two dress shirts-BOSS and 2 Ben Sherman check shirts) and all have been worn a handful of times each...some only worn once. I no longer fit into these, and was hoping you tradders would give them a good home.

I can fit 3 in a flat rate envelope, so if you want multiple shirts, I can do 3 for $45 or two for $35.

















Ben Sherman Checks 15-32/33









BOSS Check 15/32 (tag says 15/34 but was altered to 32)

ALL JCREW SHIRTS size SMALL with 32" sleeves









Lightweight Flannel









Heavyweight Flannel









Tattersall OCBD









Black Univ Stripe OCBD









Blue OCBD









Pink OCBD









Yellow OCBD


















Blue Univ Stripe OCBD



















And a pait of APC New Standard Raw Denim 
waist-17 inches across 
inseem-31 inches
outseem-41 inches
$80 for the jeans

Will be more than willing to swap items here for a 38S Sack suit or Navy Sack Blazer. Let me know if you have anything else to offer as well. In a week these'll get to Goodwill if unpurchased.


----------



## clemsontiger

4 NWT Trafalgar surcingle belts, price includes shipping (CONUS).

1. 32" Navy blue (1 3/8 wide) $30
2. 34" Yellow; faux alligator buckle/end (1 1/4 wide) $30
3. 38" Khaki (1 3/8 wide) $30
4. 40" Rust (1 3/8 wide) $35


----------



## Georgia

OK, here's what I have left - drastically reduced prices!!!

1. *Brooks Brothers Embroidered Corduroys.* Dark brown corduroy with embroidered bucks. Size 38 x 32. Excellent condition.
*ASKING $20 SHIPPED CONUS*

Details:
https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2914ka2.jpg

2. *Ties.* All in excellent condition.
*ASKING $15 for two, or three for $20 Shipped CONUS*

LOT ONE - EMBLEMATICS
a. Navy Hunting Dog for Johnny Walker Men's Store in Marietta, GA
b. Dirty Old Man Flasher by Allyn
c. Money Bags by Lilly Pulitzer

Details:
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2908bn8.jpg
https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2909mv8.jpg
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2910kw3.jpg

LOT TWO - MORE EMBLEMATICS:

Details:
https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2923un4.jpg
https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2924so1.jpg
d. Navy Blue Robert Talbott for Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree logo (Torrey Pines?)
e. Red Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree Logo (Torrey Pines?)
f. Navy Cable Cars
g. Navy Squash Raquets
h. Red English Woven Ducks
i. Navy YCDBSOYA (You Can't Do Business Sitting On Your Ass)

LOT THREE - KNITS

j. Royal Blue 100% cotton by Wembley
k. Rust 100% cotton by Robert Stewart
l. Black by Resilio
m. Yellow 100% cotton by Olig Cassini

LOT FOUR - SILKS

Details:
https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2927im4.jpg
https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2928ya7.jpg
n. Polo by Ralph Lauren regimental
o. Talbott for Men Bees
p. Robert Talbott BOC burgundy *SOLD*
q. Robert Talbott BOC Patchwork *SOLD*

3. *Dress Shirts.* All in like-new condition.
*Asking $15 each shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2934tc4.jpg

















a. Vineyard Vines Burgee Shirt; size S - measures 15 x 33, 21" chest *SOLD*
b. Thomas Pink; French Cuffs; size 16.5/42cm - measures 16.5 x 36, 22.5" chest *SOLD*
c. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit; size 15 x 34/35 - measures 15.25 x 35; 22" chest

4. *Sweaters* - all in excellent condition.
*MAKE AN OFFER*

Details:
https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2930ns8.jpg
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2931vk5.jpg
https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2932jl3.jpg

a. Allen Solly 100% 2-ply Cashmere blue argyle - size XL (chest 25") *SOLD*
b. J. Crew Yellow lambswool - Size Large (chest 24")
c. Brooks Brothers sky blue 100% Pima Cotton - size Large (chest 23.5")

6. *Polo Ralph Lauren Black 5-pocket Skinny Cords. * Perfect condition. Size 34 x 32 - actual measurements 36 x 30, 10.5" rise, 41" outseam, 8" leg opening.
*MAKE AN OFFER*

Details:
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2944lv7.jpg
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2945am3.jpg

7. *Incotex Ice Cotton Pants. * Good condition. Size 38 - actual measurements 37 x 34.5. Pleated and cuffed.
*MAKE AN OFFER*

Details:
https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2947sj1.jpg
https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2948ml3.jpg

8. *Bill's Khakis* - all in excellent condition.
*MAKE AN OFFER*

Details - top to bottom:
a. Cream Canvas M2 - 35 x 30 (no cuff)
b. Khaki Chamois M2P - 35 x 32.5 (no cuff)
c. Mushroom M2P - 33 x 31 (cuffed)
d. Cream Canvas M1P - 33 x 30 (no cuff)

11. *H. Freeman & Sons Suit.* Olive plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 2-button darted, the trousers are flat front and not cuffed.
Measurements:
_Jacket:_
Pits: 23"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31.5"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 36" (+1")
Inseam: 32" (+2")
*MAKE AN OFFER*

Details:
https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2898tw4.jpg
https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2899sp8.jpg
https://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2900df9.jpg

12. *Southwick Suit.* Blue plaid design. Excellent condition - no flaws whatsoever. 3/2 roll sack, and the trousers are flat front and cuffed.
Measurements:
_Jacket:_
Pits: 25"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 26"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
_Trousers:_
Waist: 38" (+0")
Inseam: 32" (+0.5")
*MAKE AN OFFER*

Details:
https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2893wu9.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2894pt3.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2895cx7.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## rgrossicone

*ALL SHIRTS NOW $12 shipped CONUS*



rgrossicone said:


> Each shirt is $20 shipped to the lower 48. These shirts were all purchased new in the past year (with the exception of the JPress and two dress shirts-BOSS and 2 Ben Sherman check shirts) and all have been worn a handful of times each...some only worn once. I no longer fit into these, and was hoping you tradders would give them a good home.
> 
> I can fit 3 in a flat rate envelope, so if you want multiple shirts, I can do 3 for $45 or two for $35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Sherman Checks 15-32/33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSS Check 15/32 (tag says 15/34 but was altered to 32)
> 
> ALL JCREW SHIRTS size SMALL with 32" sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightweight Flannel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavyweight Flannel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattersall OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Univ Stripe OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Univ Stripe OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pait of APC New Standard Raw Denim
> waist-17 inches across
> inseem-31 inches
> outseem-41 inches
> $80 for the jeans
> 
> Will be more than willing to swap items here for a 38S Sack suit or Navy Sack Blazer. Let me know if you have anything else to offer as well. In a week these'll get to Goodwill if unpurchased.


----------



## rgrossicone

rgrossicone said:


> *ALL SHIRTS NOW $12 shipped CONUS*


Two Flannels and the Tattersall sold pending payment. APC's also sold.


----------



## randallr

Hey guys I have about 5 suits/sportcoats over on styleforum. The link is posted bellow and you can pm me here or there if you want anything.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=95098

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## rgrossicone

rgrossicone said:


> Two Flannels and the Tattersall sold pending payment. APC's also sold.


Flannels and Tattersall are back in play...$12 each...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden Straight Tip Bluchers and Allen Edmonds Burgundy Calf NSTs*

I have two beautiful pair of shoes, both in very nice condition. Both are 12s.

First is a pair of Allen Edmonds Brandywoods in 12 D. These are burgundy calf and the color is a pretty much spot on match for #8. The uppers are in excellent condition, the leather is extremely soft and has no nicks, gouges or issues that I can find. The soles and heels have good wear left, but when the time comes, and AE recrafting will turn these into virtually new shoes. Asking $75 OBO shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst2ij9.jpg https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst3pu2.jpg

Second is a very lightly used pair Alden Straight Tip Bluchers on the Copley Flex last. These are size 12 B. I'd say the soles and heels on these are 90% or above and the uppers are better than that. They are deep brown with extremely soft leather. They retail for $385 new and I'm asking $105 OBO shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img380/aldenac3.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img514/alden7dr7.jpg/1/

https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden3lq6.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden4qh3.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden5nd6.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6wn7.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

4 NWT Trafalgar surcingle belts, price includes shipping (CONUS). $60 new.

1. 32" Navy blue (1 3/8 wide) $30
2. 34" Yellow; faux alligator buckle/end (1 1/4 wide) $30
3. 38" Khaki (1 3/8 wide) $30
4. 40" Rust (1 3/8 wide) $35


----------



## aen

*Lookin for 40R patch pocket blazer*

Hello all, 
I'm a 40R and I'm looking around for a blazer with patch pockets, including the breast pocket. I guess my top model here would be Brooks Brothers University Blazer that was on clearance earlier this year. If you have one, let me know, if you see one, pick it up and I'll gladly buy it.


----------



## rgrossicone

*PRICE REDUCED TO* *$58 SHIPPED CONUS* surely some trad would like a cord jacket?? Or a trade for a sack blazer 38S/R or 36S/R...make me an offer...



rgrossicone said:


> Banana Republic Brown Corduroy Sportcoat size 38S...two button darted, double vented, worn twice, pockets still sewn closed.
> 
> Shoulders-17.25"
> Length from bottom of collar-28.5"
> Sleeves from shoulder-23.5"
> 
> Asking $85 shipped to the lower 48 but would also be willing to (happy to) trade for a sack suit or blazer in a similar size)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trafalgar surcingle*

I have a lovely Trafalgar surcingle in dark wine-red to pass on. It's stamped a size 30, and has some "memory" in the leather around the middle hole; it also has a small "A" written in marker on the back on the leather. (Which obviously you'd never see!)

Given these small flaws, I'd like to pass it on for $10 shipped in CONUS--or (*preferably*) trade it for a size 38 surcingle, a wool tartan tie or an emblematic in silk, wool, or wool/silk!

Please PM with interest!


----------



## Danny

A pair of Berle American made khaki cotton trousers. 33x30 with 1.5" cuffs. Pleated front. $20 shipped CONUS.

A brand new Seaward & Stearn pocket square. Beautiful piece. $45 shipped CONUS.

Also, I still have those 9.5D Weejuns [not USA made] if anyone wants them.


----------



## wacolo

A beautiful Pendleton Wool Coat. *$65* shipped CONUS. I am assuming Made in the USA but there is nothing stated on the tag such. A nice midweight tweed in a very pretty green. The color is slightly darker and much richer than my pics came out. Tan Cord collar that is sort a 3/2 Shawl. There is probably an official name for it but I am at a loss. Paisley lining and two patch pockets. No stated size but I am a 40R and it fits me just fine so I will call it a Medium. Please check the measurements. I haven't found any issues regarding holes, rips, etc. It is about as clean as it comes...Thanks!
All measurements taken laid flat. 
Chest- 24"
Middle button- 23"
Sleeve from seam to end- 25.5"
Shoulders from seam to seam- 19"
Bottom of Collar to Tail- 35.5"
https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926012vb7.jpg
https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926013ld7.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926014za0.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926015bx4.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926016jn0.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926019ep6.jpg
By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-09-26


----------



## CMC

Polo RL pocket square. Extra large and thick. $12 shipped.


----------



## markdc

*FS: Brooks Brothers and LL Bean OCBDS*

Please PM if interested! Discounts if you want more than one item.

Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe (15.5-33) - *SOLD!*

Brooks Brothers Blue Button-Down (15.5-33) - *SOLD!*

Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD (16-33) - *$15 shipped CONUS* - 2 available

















LL Bean Pink Pima OCBD (M) - *$12 shipped CONUS*

















Gap Lavender OCBD (15-15.5) - *SOLD!*

Ralph Lauren Baracuta/Harrington-style navy jacket (M) - *SOLD!*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

prices lowered



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD
> Blue
> 17x33
> Made in USA
> I'm about 90% sure this has an unlined collar--it feels different than all my other (newer) BB collars.
> $12 shipped CONUS
> 
> XL Viyella shirt
> 80% cotton, 20% Wool
> Very Good condition
> $12 shipped
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Oxford Cloth short
> 40" waist
> $8 shipped
> 
> A couple tweeds...
> 
> HSM
> Two Button, Darted
> 
> Chest-22"
> Length~34" (top collar to bottom, I never know how to measure length properly)
> Sleeve-35"
> $20 shipped


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> I have a pair of the elusive LHS Whiskey Shell Cordovan Loafers in 8D that have been worn 3 times. I personally would recommend these for a 8E or a 8.5D. I size down a half-size in the LHS. I am currently on vacation, but I will be back home on Wednesday. Since I am not at home, I borrowed this photo from distinctive. The LHS that I am selling do not have the black sole edge, but they have the natural edge, which I prefer. They come with the box and Alden bags. I am looking to get $525 for them, and I will discount the price if you pay with USPS Money Order (saves me some fees). I have tons of satisfied buyers. PM me if the only thing holding you up is hesitation over the MO, and I will work something out.
> 
> I will, of course, post pics when I get home of the actual loafers.


So here are the pics that I promised. The box is not actually for this shoe, if that matters, but it does come with the Alden tissue paper in case your shoes get a cold. PM me with any questions or reasonable offers. Shoe trees NOT included.


----------



## Joe Tradly

*Lucky the man with size 12 feet, lately...*

Up for sale, a lovely pair of Polo Ralph Lauren suede loafers, bench-made in England. Uppers are in good condition, original leather soles are in moderate shape with good life still left in them. Nicely made shoes. Shipped for $75.


----------



## markdc

Please PM if interested! Discounts if you want more than one item.

Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe (15.5-33) - *SOLD!*

Brooks Brothers Blue Button-Down (15.5-33) - *SOLD!*

Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD (16-33) - *$15 shipped CONUS* - *Only 1 left*

















LL Bean Pink Pima OCBD (M) - *$12 shipped CONUS*

















Gap Lavender OCBD (15-15.5) - *SOLD!*

Ralph Lauren Baracuta/Harrington-style navy jacket (M) - *SOLD!*


----------



## Danny

LL Bean USA made burgundy Chamois Cloth shirt. Tag says size 15...which I suppose is neck size. Fits like a small. Circa mid 90s. $15 shipped CONUS





Britches Great Outdoors purple/green rugby shirt. Size small. A few white marks on one of the elbow patches, might come out in wash. $15 shipped CONUS


----------



## Reddington

Danny said:


> LL Bean USA made burgundy Chamois Cloth shirt. Tag says size 15...which I suppose is neck size. Fits like a small. Circa mid 90s. $15 shipped CONUS


Great shirt! I'm wearing my burgundy LLB chamois cloth shirt today (with khakis and Bean boots). 

Cheers.


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> So here are the pics that I promised. The box is not actually for this shoe, if that matters, but it does come with the Alden tissue paper in case your shoes get a cold. PM me with any questions or reasonable offers. Shoe trees NOT included.


Price drop to $500 Shipped through Paypal or $475 MO. Size 8D. See above post.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

Price reductions on the following:
All prices include shipping in CONUS
1. BB Blazer 3/2 Sack tagged 42L now $40

2. BB Tweed 3/2 Sack now $25

3. Anonymous 3/2 Sack Khaki Poplin Suit now $12

Please PM with interest. Thanks!

1. BB Navy Blazer 3/2 Sack. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...ooksBlazer.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...oksBlazer2.jpg

Two Buttons on Sleeve. Partially Lined. Four Season Weight. Buttons appear to have Buckingham Palace gate design. Tagged 42L but check measurements.
Chest: 21.5
Length: 32
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 26

$50 shipped CONUS

2. BB Tweed
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...oksBlazer2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...ooksBrown4.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...ooksBrown2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...rooksBrown.jpg

3/2 Sack. Two Buttons on Sleeve. I recently purchased this from another forum member (actually recycling their photos). Sadly, its a bit snug on me. I estimate it to be around a 40R but check measurements:
Chest: 21
Length: 31
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24

$35 shipped CONUS

3. Anonymous (No Label) Khaki Poplin Suit
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...oplinSuit3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...oplinSuit4.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...PoplinSuit.jpg

3/2 Sack. Three buttons on sleeve. Partially lined. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. No label but USA made. Appears of comparable quality to my BB poplin. 
Jacket
Chest: 23
Sleeves: 26
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Pants
36 Waist (estimate) with no material to be let out
29 inseam with 2 1/2 to be let out.

$20 shipped CONUS

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Trad as they come watch!!*










For sale, a very handsome Raymond Weil Tradition automatic in stainless steel. Case measures about 36.5mm w/o crown. Gorgeous white dial with applied Roman numerals, quickset date, sapphire crystal, sunken elliptical sub-seconds chapter at 6, blued steel hands. Watch sets and runs well, keeps excellent time to around chronometer specs. The 27-j ETA 2895-2 automatic movement is nicely decorated with Geneva stripes etc., and has a good power-reserve. I have it on a slightly used dark brown genuine croc strap w/unsigned steel buckle. The original black strap with signed buckle is quite used, but will also be included. No box/papers, just the watch. The case and bezel does have some micro-scuffs, and the glass display back has a scratch or two, nothing horrible. Front sapphire is flawless, dial and hands are near-mint. Overall condition is very good, 85% or more. I think the retail is in excess of $1200, sell for $350, including usps priority/insured shipping in the US. Please PM me for questions. Thank you.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

Price Reductions on the following items:
All silk ties now $6 each shipped CONUS
All knit ties now $3 each shipped CONUS
Reasonable offers considered for multiple ties.

BB Makers XL is gone. Brooks Basics Navy, Light Blue and White repp from first lot is gone.

Please PM with interest. Thanks!

I. Tie Lot. $45 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...rooksTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...BrooksTies.jpg

All silk and approximately 3 3/4" at widest point. The first (going left to right) is by Graves, Cox of Lexington Kentucky and the rest are Brooks. 
Ties 2-5: Brooks Basics
Tie 5: BB Makers
Tie 7: BB (Missing back label)
Tie 8: BB "Irregular" (Can't find irregularity)

II. Knit Tie Lot. $30 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...=KnitTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=KnitTies.jpg

All approx. 2 1/4" at widest point, with the exception of the tie on the far right which 2 1/2".

L to R
Tie 1: Navy Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 2: Lavender Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 3: Rusty Orange Rugby Club by Rooster 100% Wool
Tie 4: Red Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 5: Royal Blue Wembley 100% Cotton
Tie 6: Black Briar 100% Wool
Tie 7: Emerald Green Etienne Aigner 100% Wool? (not labeled)
Tie 8: Brown (Repp!) John Henry 100% Wool? (not labeled)

III. JCrew Tie Lot. $35 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...JCrewTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...=JCrewTies.jpg

All are 3 1/2" at widest point with the exception of the second from the left, which is 3"

IV. Odds and Ends. Each tie $7 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...=OtherTies.jpg

L to R
1. BB Makers XL 100% Silk 3 1/2" x 61 1/2"
2. Rooster "New Traditions" 100% Silk 3 3/4" x 64 1/2"
3. Gant 70% Silk, 30% Poly 2 1/2" x 52" (possibly a boys tie, but would work well for those who like their ties on the slim side)
4. Robert Talbott for the Gentry Shoppe 3 1/2"


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Alden 663 Tassels*

A near new condition pair of Alden 663 tassel loafers. I bought these in November and I just do not wear them as much as I thought I would. I much prefer the LHS. Here is your chance to get a great trad shoe at a great price. The shoes are a size 9C. I am asking $160 for them shipped CONUS. Please PM me for questions or payment details. Thanks.


----------



## Bradford

TDIGuy - Links aren't working.


----------



## TDI GUY

Whoops.

Will Try and Fix ASAP


----------



## TDI GUY

Appears to be working now. Thanks!

Price reductions on the following:
All prices include shipping in CONUS
1. BB Blazer 3/2 Sack tagged 42L now $40

2. BB Tweed 3/2 Sack now $25

3. Anonymous 3/2 Sack Khaki Poplin Suit now $12

Please PM with interest. Thanks!

1. BB Navy Blazer 3/2 Sack. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlazer.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBlazer2.jpg

Two Buttons on Sleeve. Partially Lined. Four Season Weight. Buttons appear to have Buckingham Palace gate design. Tagged 42L but check measurements.
Chest: 21.5
Length: 32
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 26

$50 shipped CONUS

2. BB Tweed
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBrown3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBrown.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBrown2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksBrown4.jpg

3/2 Sack. Two Buttons on Sleeve. I recently purchased this from another forum member (actually recycling their photos). Sadly, its a bit snug on me. I estimate it to be around a 40R but check measurements:
Chest: 21
Length: 31
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24

$35 shipped CONUS

3. Anonymous (No Label) Khaki Poplin Suit
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit4.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit.jpg

3/2 Sack. Three buttons on sleeve. Partially lined. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. No label but USA made. Appears of comparable quality to my BB poplin. 
Jacket
Chest: 23
Sleeves: 26
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Pants
36 Waist (estimate) with no material to be let out
29 inseam with 2 1/2 to be let out.

$20 shipped CONUS

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

This appears to be working now as well.

Price Reductions on the following items:
All silk ties now $6 each shipped CONUS
All knit ties now $3 each shipped CONUS
Reasonable offers considered for multiple ties.

BB Makers XL is gone. Brooks Basics Navy, Light Blue and White repp from first lot is gone.

Please PM with interest. Thanks!

I. Tie Lot. $45 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksTies.jpg

All silk and approximately 3 3/4" at widest point. The first (going left to right) is by Graves, Cox of Lexington Kentucky and the rest are Brooks. 
Ties 2-5: Brooks Basics
Tie 5: BB Makers
Tie 7: BB (Missing back label)
Tie 8: BB "Irregular" (Can't find irregularity)

II. Knit Tie Lot. $30 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=KnitTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=KnitTies.jpg

All approx. 2 1/4" at widest point, with the exception of the tie on the far right which 2 1/2".

L to R
Tie 1: Navy Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 2: Lavender Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 3: Rusty Orange Rugby Club by Rooster 100% Wool
Tie 4: Red Roosternit by Rooster 60% Wool, 40% Mohair
Tie 5: Royal Blue Wembley 100% Cotton
Tie 6: Black Briar 100% Wool
Tie 7: Emerald Green Etienne Aigner 100% Wool? (not labeled)
Tie 8: Brown (Repp!) John Henry 100% Wool? (not labeled)

III. JCrew Tie Lot. $35 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=JCrewTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=JCrewTies.jpg

All are 3 1/2" at widest point with the exception of the second from the left, which is 3"

IV. Odds and Ends. Each tie $7 shipped CONUS
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=OtherTies.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=OtherTies2.jpg

L to R
1. BB Makers XL 100% Silk 3 1/2" x 61 1/2"
2. Rooster "New Traditions" 100% Silk 3 3/4" x 64 1/2"
3. Gant 70% Silk, 30% Poly 2 1/2" x 52" (possibly a boys tie, but would work well for those who like their ties on the slim side)
4. Robert Talbott for the Gentry Shoppe 3 1/2"


----------



## TDI GUY

*RL Rugby and Polo*

Rugby and Polo

For those who like the Trad/Ivy style but with a more tailored fit, these jackets are for you.

1. NWT Beautiful RL Rugby Wool Blazer. Dark Navy with Navy Buttons. 3/2 Darted. Tailored Fit. Soft Shoulders. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Fully Lined. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer5.jpg

Tagged 42R but fits more like a 40 or 41. Please see measurements:
Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder:19
Length: 30

$200 OBO shipped CONUS

2. NWT Another Beautiful RL Rugby Wool Blazer. Navy with Gold Buttons. 3/2 Darted. Tailored Fit. Soft Shoulders. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Fully Lined. Nice Repp Lining Under Collar. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=2ndRugbyBlazer1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=SecondRugbyBlazer2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=SecondRugbyBlazer3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=SecondRugbyBlazer4.jpg

Tagged 44R but fits more like a 42R or even 42S. Please see measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

$100 OBO shipped CONUS

3. Polo Wool Sport Coat. Grey Patterned. 3/2 Darted. Tailored Fit. Soft Shoulders. Patch Pockets. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Fully Lined. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloJacket1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloJacket2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloJacket4.jpg

Tagged 40L but please see measurements:
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.5

$50 OBO shipped CONUS

4. NWT Polo Seersucker Sport Coat. 100% Cotton. 3/2 Darted. Unstructured. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Partially Lined. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloSeersucker1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloSeersucker2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloSeersucker3.jpg

Tagged 42R but fits more like a 40 or 41. Please see measurements.
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30

$50 OBO Shipped CONUS

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Two Suits, Two Tweeds*

1. Vintage Southwick Suit. Blue/Grey Color. 3/2 Sack. Four Season Weight. Partially lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Excellent Condition except for small repair on knee, not easily seen. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick4.jpg

Approximately 42R but please see measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32
Pants: 36x30

$25 Shipped CONUS

2. Vintage Corbin Suit. Grey. 3/2 Sack. Four Season Weight. Partially Lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Good Condition. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Corbin1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Corbin2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Corbin3.jpg

Approximately 42R but please see measurements.
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18.5
Length 30.5
Pants: 38x29

$25 Shipped CONUS

3. Vintage Harris Tweed Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Beautiful Copper Color. Green Lining. Partially Lined. Two Buttons on Sleeve. Narrower Lapels. Wooden Buttons. Excellent Condition except for what appears to be some paint on button of left sleeve (see picture). Would likely come off with some scrubbing.
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=CopperTweed1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=CopperTweed2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=CopperTweed3.jpg

Approximately a 42R or possibly a 43R. Please see measurements
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29.5
$25 Shipped CONUS

4. Vintage Green Harris Tweed Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Green Color. Partial Green Lining. Two Buttons on Sleeve. Narrow Lapels. Good Condition except for some loose threads on the second buttonhole (see picture).
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=GreenTweed1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=GreenTweed2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=GreenTweed3.jpg

Fits Like a 42R or Possibly a 41R. Please see measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

BB Blazer and Knit Ties sold pending payment.


----------



## TweedyDon

I wish I was a 42R now.... that green Harris from TDIGUY is *gorgeous*!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

CrescentCityConnection said:


> For sale, a very handsome Raymond Weil Tradition automatic in stainless steel. Case measures about 36.5mm w/o crown. Gorgeous white dial with applied Roman numerals, quickset date, sapphire crystal, sunken elliptical sub-seconds chapter at 6, blued steel hands. Watch sets and runs well, keeps excellent time to around chronometer specs. The 27-j ETA 2895-2 automatic movement is nicely decorated with Geneva stripes etc., and has a good power-reserve. I have it on a slightly used dark brown genuine croc strap w/unsigned steel buckle. The original black strap with signed buckle is quite used, but will also be included. No box/papers, just the watch. The case and bezel does have some micro-scuffs, and the glass display back has a scratch or two, nothing horrible. Front sapphire is flawless, dial and hands are near-mint. Overall condition is very good, 85% or more. I think the retail is in excess of $1200, sell for $350, including usps priority/insured shipping in the US. Please PM me for questions. Thank you.


Bump!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

CrescentCityConnection said:


> A near new condition pair of Alden 663 tassel loafers. I bought these in November and I just do not wear them as much as I thought I would. I much prefer the LHS. Here is your chance to get a great trad shoe at a great price. The shoes are a size 9C. I am asking $160 for them shipped CONUS. Please PM me for questions or payment details. Thanks.


Sunday bump.


----------



## TDI GUY

Copper Harris Tweed Sold Pending Payment.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*41R/L Norman Hilton Suit*
Navy with very faint, fairly wide spaced stripe
2B, Darted, Center vent
Fully lined, small lining tear on vent
pants are pleated and cuffed
*$20 shipped conus*

Shoulder- 19" Straight across
Sleeve- 25.5"
Chest- 22"
Length- 33-34"?

Pants
waist- 35"
outseam- 42 3/4"
inseam- 31" (w/3" to let)

*

46R Brooks Brothers Houndstooth Wool Sportcoat*
Fully lined, 2B, darted

Shoulder- 20.5"
Chest- 24.5"
Sleeve-24.5"

*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD
*16.5x36 Traditional fit
*$12 shipped conus*

*HSM Brown Herringbone Tweed *
(seen here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=863126&postcount=3766)*
now $20 shipped conus*

listed this ages ago, haven't heard from buyer...*

Brooks Brother Tennis Sweater*
Small (fits like an M) 22" chest
Cotton, dark orange and blue trim
*$25 shipped
*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Shirts, **all are $12 shipped

*
*BB 16.5x36 Blue OCBD
*

*BB 15.5x33 Blue OCBD*
(unlined collar)*

BB 16x32 Contrast collar shirt 
*(button cuffs)*

RL 16.5x33 Pink OCBD

Rl 16.5x35 OCBD

*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brandywoods NOW $60 CONUS
Aldens NOW $85 CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> I have two beautiful pair of shoes, both in very nice condition. Both are 12s.
> 
> First is a pair of Allen Edmonds Brandywoods in 12 D. These are burgundy calf and the color is a pretty much spot on match for #8. The uppers are in excellent condition, the leather is extremely soft and has no nicks, gouges or issues that I can find. The soles and heels have good wear left, but when the time comes, and AE recrafting will turn these into virtually new shoes. Asking $75 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst2ij9.jpg https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst3pu2.jpg
> 
> Second is a very lightly used pair Alden Straight Tip Bluchers on the Copley Flex last. These are size 12 B. I'd say the soles and heels on these are 90% or above and the uppers are better than that. They are deep brown with extremely soft leather. They retail for $385 new and I'm asking $105 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img380/aldenac3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img514/alden7dr7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden3lq6.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden4qh3.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden5nd6.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6wn7.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

Both Harris Tweeds now sold.


----------



## markdc

Please PM if interested! Discounts if you want more than one item.

Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe (15.5-33) - *SOLD!*

Brooks Brothers Blue Button-Down (15.5-33) - *SOLD!*

Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD (16-33) - *ALL SOLD!*

LL Bean Pink Pima OCBD (M) - *$12 shipped CONUS*

















Gap Lavender OCBD (15-15.5) - *SOLD!*

Ralph Lauren Baracuta/Harrington-style navy jacket (M) - *SOLD!*

Only LL Bean OCBD left!


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm posting some better pictures of the brown Alden Bluchers I've previously listed. The AE NSTs are also in this post and the these prices reflect the price cuts I've already made. I've also added two more pair, a very nice pair of Brooks Brothers black cap toes and a "not so trad" pair of AE drivers. Both are in excellent condition.

These have been worn only a couple of times. They are 10 D Allen Edmonds Castine driving loafers and I'm asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img384/aecastinekp5.jpg/1/

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecastine2um5.jpg https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecastine3ff7.jpg https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecastine4wv5.jpg

Very lightly worn Brooks Brothers black cap toe bluchers, 971s on the Aberdeen last. They are size 12 D. These have double leather soles that are still 9+ out of 10, the uppers are near perfect with only minor creasing. Asking $125 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img53/aldencapblha7.jpg/1/

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbl2it8.jpg https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencap3vh8.jpg https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbl4we7.jpg

A very lightly used pair Alden of Straight Tip Bluchers on the Copley Flex last. These are size 12 B. I'd say the soles and heels on these are 90% or above and the uppers are better than that. They are deep brown with extremely soft leather. They retail for $385 new and I'm asking $85 OBO shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img91/alencapbrjr8.jpg/1/

https://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencarbr2im6.jpg https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbr3sp8.jpg https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbl4hz4.jpg

A pair of Allen Edmonds Brandywoods in 12 D. These are burgundy calf and the color is a pretty much spot on match for #8. The uppers are in excellent condition, the leather is extremely soft and has no nicks, gouges or issues that I can find. The soles and heels have good wear left. Asking $60 OBO shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img58/aenstur3.jpg/1/

https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst2di9.jpg https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst3km0.jpg https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst4fh7.jpg


----------



## Distinctive

Brooks Brothers and Ben Silver OCBD Shirts 
All size 16-34
All are in pristine lightly used shape or new
I will also trade for shoes (AE level and up)

I would prefer to sell them in lots of at least 3
3-5 at $18/per shirt shipped
5-10 at $16/per shirt shipped
10 and above $12/per shirt shipped

Mix and match any of the shirts








1,2,3








4,5,6








7,8,9








10,11,12








13,14,15








16,17,18 16 MARKED ON TAG TO PREVENT RETURNS








19,20 BEN SILVER


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB tennis sweater and Viyella Shirts are sold!


----------



## clemsontiger

Mark Down

4 NWT Trafalgar surcingle belts, price includes shipping (CONUS). $60 new.

1. 32" Navy blue (1 3/8 wide) $25
2. 34" Yellow; faux alligator buckle/end (1 1/4 wide) $25
3. 38" Khaki (1 3/8 wide) $25
4. 40" Rust (1 3/8 wide) SOLD


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> So here are the pics that I promised. The box is not actually for this shoe, if that matters, but it does come with the Alden tissue paper in case your shoes get a cold. PM me with any questions or reasonable offers. Shoe trees NOT included.


I will entertain *reasonable* offers on these Whiskey Shell LHS Loafers. Size 8D. Should fit an 8.5D or an 8E.


----------



## srivats

rebel222 said:


> I will entertain *reasonable* offers on these Whiskey Shell LHS Loafers. Size 8D. Should fit an 8.5D or an 8E.


Hi .. I wear a 9D in the barrie last and I bought a pair of alden LHS in burgundy #8 from shoemart in size 9E. These are seconds but I cannot find ANY flaws with them whatsoever. However, they are very loose for me on the heels and look as if they are half a size bigger. I paid $360 for them and they have not been worn at all. I did try them on the carpet a couple of times.

I'd love to try your shells since you say they will fit a 8.5D. Do you want to trade? I will also pay some cash along with the shoes.

Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks
sri


----------



## rebel222

srivats said:


> Hi .. I wear a 9D in the barrie last and I bought a pair of alden LHS in burgundy #8 from shoemart in size 9E. These are seconds but I cannot find ANY flaws with them whatsoever. However, they are very loose for me on the heels and look as if they are half a size bigger. I paid $360 for them and they have not been worn at all. I did try them on the carpet a couple of times.
> 
> I'd love to try your shells since you say they will fit a 8.5D. Do you want to trade? I will also pay some cash along with the shoes.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks
> sri


PM sent


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB tennis Sweater sold.

Price Drops*
41R/L Norman Hilton Navy Suit- $15 shipped*
*46R BB Houndstooth Sportcoat- $25 shipped
*both seen here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=872343&postcount=3862
*HSM Brown Herringbone Tweed- $15 shipped*
seen here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=863126&postcount=3766)

Shirts- $10 shipped each*
BB 16.5x36 Blue OCBD
** BB 16x32 Contrast collar shirt 
** RL 16.5x33 Pink OCBD
** Rl 16.5x35 OCBD
*as seen here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=872446&postcount=3863
*
36 Waist RL blue seersucker shorts- $8
40 waist RL blue oxford cloth shorts-$8
33x30 J.Crew Reds- $15
*


----------



## Distinctive

All BB OCBD above sole. Thanks AAAC


----------



## tonylumpkin

*AE Castines NOW $65

Brown Alden Bluchers NOW $75

AE Brandywoods NOW $55
*


tonylumpkin said:


> I'm posting some better pictures of the brown Alden Bluchers I've previously listed. The AE NSTs are also in this post and the these prices reflect the price cuts I've already made. I've also added two more pair, a very nice pair of Brooks Brothers black cap toes and a "not so trad" pair of AE drivers. Both are in excellent condition.
> 
> These have been worn only a couple of times. They are 10 D Allen Edmonds Castine driving loafers and I'm asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img384/aecastinekp5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecastine2um5.jpg https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecastine3ff7.jpg https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecastine4wv5.jpg
> 
> Very lightly worn Brooks Brothers black cap toe bluchers, 971s on the Aberdeen last. They are size 12 D. These have double leather soles that are still 9+ out of 10, the uppers are near perfect with only minor creasing. Asking $125 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img53/aldencapblha7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbl2it8.jpg https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencap3vh8.jpg https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbl4we7.jpg
> 
> A very lightly used pair Alden of Straight Tip Bluchers on the Copley Flex last. These are size 12 B. I'd say the soles and heels on these are 90% or above and the uppers are better than that. They are deep brown with extremely soft leather. They retail for $385 new and I'm asking $85 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img91/alencapbrjr8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencarbr2im6.jpg https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbr3sp8.jpg https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencapbl4hz4.jpg
> 
> A pair of Allen Edmonds Brandywoods in 12 D. These are burgundy calf and the color is a pretty much spot on match for #8. The uppers are in excellent condition, the leather is extremely soft and has no nicks, gouges or issues that I can find. The soles and heels have good wear left. Asking $60 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img58/aenstur3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst2di9.jpg https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst3km0.jpg https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aenst4fh7.jpg


----------



## rebel222

Allen Edmonds Bradley Shell Cordovan Split Toe Bluchers 11D.

Allen Edmonds screwed up a pair of my shoes, so they are sending me a brand new pair. Problem is that I already replaced them. I am planning to sell the brand new replacement pair. They are Allen Edmonds split toe Shell Cordovan Bradley model. The pair I sent in and my current pair are brown. They could send me another brown pair, or they could send my a burgundy pair (which is what color they are supposed to be). I am trying to presell them. The should be here in a couple of days. I took these pics from Amazon. I will update the thread with the actual pics when they arrive. They are brand new in the box. I want to move them quick, so I am pricing them at $275 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Acacian

*Lightweight Brooks Brothers tweed - 43R*

Here we have an older "346" Brooks Brothers lightweight tweed. Made in USA, called Feathertweed on the label.

43" chest according to the label, and this feels accurate. 31.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the jacket. 25" sleeve (from seam to end).

2-button, darted (subtly and minimally), center-vent.

This is in great shape - I can't find any flaws - its just a little too big for me.

* $35 includes shipping to any continental U.S. location.*

  https://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02871ys1.jpg


----------



## srivats

*Alden LHS shell cordovan #8 (size 9E)*

Folks, my first sale post in the exchange. I have bought a few items from here, but never sold anything.

I bought a pair of #8 shell cordovan Alden LHS pennys from shoemart (seconds) 3 weeks back. Size 9E. I don't know why these are seconds, they look absolutely perfect. Not a single flaw as far as my eyes can see. These shoes fit me in the instep perfectly but the heels are very loose. I have tried everything but sadly it is time to let go of these beautiful shoes and buy a pair that fits me. I have worn these shoes inside the house (only on carpet) a few times to try them out. Never worn on hard floor or outside.

I paid $370 for the shoes, will let them go for $350 + shipping in the US. I have the alden box and the shoe bags. I am located in austin TX. I am also willing to trade them for alden cigar shell bluchers (PTB/longwing) in size 9D, preferably on barrie or leydon last. I will pay extra cash in addition to the LHS. I am not looking for used shoes. I will take paypal or MO for payment.

I don't have pics at the moment, but these look like a pair of brand new #8 shell pennys. If anyone wants a pics, please PM me.


----------



## Danny

PRL Lambswool Camel/Tan scarf. $15 shipped CONUS


----------



## Danny

Grey Jantzen Cable Sweater Vest - XL
25" in length. Sorry to say it could use a cleaning, but...
FREE to whoever wants it. Just cover shipping...like $5.


----------



## Pentheos

PM sent on vest.


----------



## senator

*Trad staples in (the range of) 40L*

Would anyone here be interested in the following items?

1. Gray pinstripe Southwick sack suit
2. Gray herringbone BB sack suit
3. Doeskin BB navy blazer, three patch pockets
4. Stripe and club ties from BB and PRL

Cost? I'll consider all reasonable offers. Add shipping. We'll work it out. If someone wants the lot, just let me know.

First, the Southwick suit. Not marked, but I wear a 40L; this one has 18" shoulders; plain front trousers with on-seam pockets; 31" inseam with a 1 and 5/8" cuff.









Closer view of trousers and fabric:









Label:









Look for other items in subsequent posts.

I think I'm set to receive PMs, but interested members may want to post a note on this thread too; I check the site often.


----------



## senator

*Trad staples in (the range of) 40L -- 2 of 3 posts*

Next, gray herringbone Brooks Brothers Makers sack suit. Marked 42L, but the shoulders here are also 18", and I wouldn't have worn it if the fit seemed two sizes too large. 34" waist, 31" inseam; NO CUFF, unfortunately. Note: this is an older suit, and the nap on the trousers is a little less lofty than the nap on the coat. But it's a great looking suit--one of my old-time favorites.










Closer view of lapel roll and fabric:









Label:









More in a moment...


----------



## senator

*Trad staples in (the range of) 40L -- 3 of 3 posts*

Third in line is a doeskin Brooks Brothers Makers blazer. Not marked, but the shoulders are 18", and it, like the others, is a long. Patch and flap lower pockets, patch breast pocket. Note: it had a little too much padding, so I followed the lead of some members here and tried do-it-yourself alterations. Looked better before, but I have four other blazers and I haven't gotten back to this one. It could use a $20 trip to the tailor, at least to sew up the lining inside near the shoulders--so price accordingly.









Buttons:









Label:









Finally, four ties. L to R: Polo Bleecker tie in green, navy and yellow; it's skinny (3" at the widest point) and a little shorter than standard-length ties. Brooks Brothers Makers in yellow, navy and light blue; it's an XL, i.e., about 4" longer than standard. PRL maroon club tie with yellow and navy shields. PRL navy tie with white lobsters. The last two are standard-length ties:


----------



## rgrossicone

senator...very cool navy blazer...if it was my size...mmmm...then i'd own 5 navy blazers.


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Shell Cordovan Monk, Alden Pebble Plain Toe Blucher, & C&J Shell Cordovan PTB*

I have 4 pair of shoes for sale right now. All prices are shipped CONUS (insurance is extra, but price includes $100 coverage). If outside of this area, PM me for a shipping quote. I don't ship to PO Boxes. Shoe trees not included.

1st is a pair of C&J for RL Polo Brown Plain Toe Bluchers size 8D. Original Soles with 85% of their life left. The heels are slightly worn. The shoes is not drastically different colors as the pictures appear. The lightly and shell cordovan makes the blucher portion appear darker than the rest of the upper, which is not the case. They are pretty consistent with normal shell cordovan variances. Asking $250 Shipped.


Alden Shell Cordovan Monkstraps NIB Size 12D Model 1655. These are on the Aberdeen Last. Comes with shoes bags. Asking $350 Shipped.


Alden Pebble Plain Toe Bluchers NIB Size 10.5E and Size 12E Model 99015. These are on the Barrie Last. Does not come with shoe bags. Asking $225 Shipped.


----------



## Duck

I have a spring sports coat from Brooks that is marked 38R. It is a darted two button but still really sharp looking. This would be perfect with a pair of lighter chinos for a garden party. I would rate it a 9/10. $25 CONUS. The jacket is lighter than shown. The third pic is the closest.




























Can we not edit posts after an or hour? Huh, seems strange.

Here are the exact sizes.
Chest 42.5"
Length 31.5"
Sleeves 23.75"

If a moderator could put these sizes in the body of the post it would be a big help


----------



## tonylumpkin

Duck said:


> Can we not edit posts after an or hour? Huh, seems strange.
> 
> Here are the exact sizes.
> Chest 42.5"
> Length 31.5"
> Sleeves 23.75"
> 
> If a moderator could put these sizes in the body of the post it would be a big help


I think its actually 10 minutes. I'm not sure why, but it seems an awfully short period of time.


----------



## srivats

srivats said:


> Folks, my first sale post in the exchange. I have bought a few items from here, but never sold anything.
> 
> I bought a pair of #8 shell cordovan Alden LHS pennys from shoemart (seconds) 3 weeks back. Size 9E. I don't know why these are seconds, they look absolutely perfect. Not a single flaw as far as my eyes can see. These shoes fit me in the instep perfectly but the heels are very loose. I have tried everything but sadly it is time to let go of these beautiful shoes and buy a pair that fits me. I have worn these shoes inside the house (only on carpet) a few times to try them out. Never worn on hard floor or outside.
> 
> I paid $370 for the shoes, will let them go for $350 + shipping in the US. I have the alden box and the shoe bags. I am located in austin TX. I am also willing to trade them for alden cigar shell bluchers (PTB/longwing) in size 9D, preferably on barrie or leydon last. I will pay extra cash in addition to the LHS. I am not looking for used shoes. I will take paypal or MO for payment.
> 
> I don't have pics at the moment, but these look like a pair of brand new #8 shell pennys. If anyone wants a pics, please PM me.


These shoes are *not available* anymore. I returned them to shoemart.


----------



## wacolo

Coat and Longwings are Sold! Thanks!


wacolo said:


> A beautiful Pendleton Wool Coat. *$SOLD* shipped CONUS. I am assuming Made in the USA but there is nothing stated on the tag such. A nice midweight tweed in a very pretty green. The color is slightly darker and much richer than my pics came out. Tan Cord collar that is sort a 3/2 Shawl. There is probably an official name for it but I am at a loss. Paisley lining and two patch pockets. No stated size but I am a 40R and it fits me just fine so I will call it a Medium. Please check the measurements. I haven't found any issues regarding holes, rips, etc. It is about as clean as it comes...Thanks!
> All measurements taken laid flat.
> Chest- 24"
> Middle button- 23"
> Sleeve from seam to end- 25.5"
> Shoulders from seam to seam- 19"
> Bottom of Collar to Tail- 35.5"
> https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926012vb7.jpg
> https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926013ld7.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926014za0.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926015bx4.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926016jn0.jpg https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=926019ep6.jpg
> By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2008-09-26


----------



## DocHolliday

tonylumpkin said:


> I think its actually 10 minutes. I'm not sure why, but it seems an awfully short period of time.


There was a hooha over people editing their posts. Seems like it was a matter both of people bumping old threads with edits and those who wanted to take their toys and go home, leaving threads decimated in their wake.


----------



## tonylumpkin

DocHolliday said:


> There was a hooha over people editing their posts. Seems like it was a matter both of people bumping old threads with edits and those who wanted to take their toys and go home, leaving threads decimated in their wake.


I assumed there was something like this behind the rule. Still, 10 minutes seems an awfully short window. I suppose it also has to do with the Trad Thrift Exchange being a long, continuing thread, rather than a sub-forum.


----------



## Danny

Still available.



Danny said:


> Grey Jantzen Cable Sweater Vest - XL
> 25" in length. Sorry to say it could use a cleaning, but...
> FREE to whoever wants it. Just cover shipping...like $5.


----------



## tonylumpkin

All of the shoes that I have listed at the top of this page are now eBay at lower starting prices.

https://shop.ebay.com/merchant/tonylumpkin_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## swb120

*NWT Brooks Brothers argyle 1/4-zip merino wool sweater, size L*

*Price reduced to $30 shipped*.

NWT Brooks Brothers argyle 1/4-zip merino wool sweater. Size large. Colors: navy, rust, tan, lt. blue crosshatch.

Measurements:
Chest: 48-50
Length (from top of collar): 31

Photos:

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219fn8.jpg https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2221ua8.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

Is it me or are trad members just not biting at hardly anything in the thrift store?


----------



## tonylumpkin

clemsontiger said:


> Is it me or are trad members just not biting at hardly anything in the thrift store?


Its not just you.


----------



## ctt

Just waiting for things in my size. =)


----------



## srivats

clemsontiger said:


> Is it me or are trad members just not biting at hardly anything in the thrift store?


I look at the this thread almost everyday ... I like the blue BB blazer above, but alas, it is not my size.


----------



## dshell

I just received some shirts from a chap who posted here and he very kindly included a gift as well. I have to say, there simply is not enough praise given to this forum and the community. There are times when it is easy to see a less than rosy view of a world in which standards seem to be slipping, items of clothing that go back generations are phased-out, etc. But every person I've ever bought from or exchanged with really had a wonderful attitude. Thank you all!


----------



## S.Otto

dshell said:


> I just received some shirts from a chap who posted here and he very kindly included a gift as well. I have to say, there simply is not enough praise given to this forum and the community. There are times when it is easy to see a less than rosy view of a world in which standards seem to be slipping, items of clothing that go back generations are phased-out, etc. But every person I've ever bought from or exchanged with really had a wonderful attitude. Thank you all!


+1

I would also like to send my thanks to individuals who keep this thread alive.


----------



## S.Otto

+1; morning and night.


----------



## vwguy

clemsontiger said:


> Is it me or are trad members just not biting at hardly anything in the thrift store?


There are lot's of cool items, but not in my size either.

Brian


----------



## Joe Tradly

I too look at every new post in this thread. I've gotten some great things (and sold some great things!) from here. 

JB


----------



## TMMKC

clemsontiger said:


> Is it me or are trad members just not biting at hardly anything in the thrift store?


As others have noted, it's not just you. Admittedly, I haven't purchased a lot from the TTSE in my time on the fora, but I know I might if my sizes came up more often (11D shoes, 15 1/2 X 33 shirts, 41 suits, medium sweaters).

My only advice to anyone combing through this thread would be: "Patience, grasshopper."


----------



## senator

The Bleeker and lobster ties are spoken for. Several members have expressed interest in the blazer too.



senator said:


> Third in line is a doeskin Brooks Brothers Makers blazer. Not marked, but the shoulders are 18", and it, like the others, is a long. Patch and flap lower pockets, patch breast pocket. Note: it had a little too much padding, so I followed the lead of some members here and tried do-it-yourself alterations. Looked better before, but I have four other blazers and I haven't gotten back to this one. It could use a $20 trip to the tailor, at least to sew up the lining inside near the shoulders--so price accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Label:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, four ties. L to R: Polo Bleecker tie in green, navy and yellow; it's skinny (3" at the widest point) and a little shorter than standard-length ties. Brooks Brothers Makers in yellow, navy and light blue; it's an XL, i.e., about 4" longer than standard. PRL maroon club tie with yellow and navy shields. PRL navy tie with white lobsters. The last two are standard-length ties:


----------



## DavidW

*Ties*

I have some very good but not-trad-enough ties I never wear. The top row is all Ralph Lauren Purple Label. All in very good condition, although the gray stripe shows slight wear on the back of the lower right corner. The bottom row, left to right, is Fendi, Barney's New York, and Mr. Sid (high end Boston store). Will sell or trade, I just want someone to wear them. Make an offer.










David


----------



## SartoNYC

*Senator - thats a nice blazer*

but shoulder work is some of the most expensive work for a tailor to undertake. When padding is removed it must be "pinched" to retain the shape. No wonder no one has snatched it up yet.


----------



## mcarthur

Maybe purchasing has slowed down due to the weakness of the economy


----------



## Bradford

Could also be the standard slowdown in all retail sales following Christmas.

I've purchased quite a few items from this thread, but know my pocketbook is definitely lighter right now after the holidays.


----------



## Mannix

I look here everyday, but nothing is ever in my size...


----------



## dshell

Bradford said:


> Could also be the standard slowdown in all retail sales following Christmas.
> 
> I've purchased quite a few items from this thread, but know my pocketbook is definitely lighter right now after the holidays.


This is certainly a factor for me. Those C&J Shells might be in my size, but I'm too afraid to ask and find out.


----------



## rebel222

dshell said:


> This is certainly a factor for me. Those C&J Shells might be in my size, but I'm too afraid to ask and find out.


You should ask. I have some better pics that are more accurate. You like? I am pretty jealous that these are not my size.


----------



## lefthand

*Vintage Green Harris Tweed Sack Jacket*

Bought this from another member but it's too snug of a fit for me. I'd say this fits more like a 40R or 41R to me. These are pictures from the previous poster but I can take any additional that you would like. Same price as before $25 Shipped CONUS.




























Measurements are as follows:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30

Please send me a PM if you are interested.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## tonylumpkin

I have no doubt that much of the slowdown here, reflects the general slowdown in the economy. And why shouldn't it. These are discretionary purchases for the most part and thus, among the first to be dropped from a tight budget.

I'll continue to post appropriate items here first, but probably be quicker to move items to eBay.


----------



## rebel222

*New Old Stock Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings 10.5C*

New Old Stock Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings 10.5C. I bought these from a guy who had an extensive collection of vintage Florsheims. He had 10Ds and 10.5Cs, so these should also fit a 10D. They are brand new in the original box. I am picking them up today, so I will post additional pictures this evening. I am looking for $325 Shipped CONUS, but I will entertain reasonable offers. Here is a teaser pic until I get better photos taken:


----------



## srivats

^ those look amazing. Any 9.5D or 9.5E?


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> New Old Stock Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings 10.5C. I bought these from a guy who had an extensive collection of vintage Florsheims. He had 10Ds and 10.5Cs, so these should also fit a 10D. They are brand new in the original box. I am picking them up today, so I will post additional pictures this evening. I am looking for $325 Shipped CONUS, but I will entertain reasonable offers. Here is a teaser pic until I get better photos taken:


Here are the updated pics. The darker pic is most indicative of the color.


----------



## rebel222

srivats said:


> ^ those look amazing. Any 9.5D or 9.5E?


Actually... I have some New Old Stock Hanovers in 9.5E on the way... PM sent.


----------



## ctt

tonylumpkin said:


> I have no doubt that much of the slowdown here, reflects the general slowdown in the economy. And why shouldn't it. These are discretionary purchases for the most part and thus, among the first to be dropped from a tight budget.
> 
> I'll continue to post appropriate items here first, but probably be quicker to move items to eBay.


I'm new to the forum, but that's exactly the reason I check here frequently. I can't afford to pay retail and don't have much experience with clothing on Ebay.


----------



## srivats

rebel222 said:


> Actually... I have some New Old Stock Hanovers in 9.5E on the way... PM sent.


I just replied to your PM .. definitely keep me posted!


----------



## Orgetorix

TMMKC said:


> As others have noted, it's not just you. Admittedly, I haven't purchased a lot from the TTSE in my time on the fora, but I know I might if my sizes came up more often (11D shoes, 15 1/2 X 33 shirts, *41 suits*, medium sweaters).


This one's for you:

3/2 sack sportcoat from a local trad men's shop. Nice greenish-tan herringbone fabric with flecks of blue and a faint orangey mustard-colored windowpane. Beautiful fabric. All the trad hallmarks, including 3/2 buttoning, swelled edges, lightly padded shoulders, and even a hook vent in the back! Made in the USA. No maker's name listed, though I know the shop has had things made by Southwick and this kinda has a Southwickish feel to me. It might be, but it might not. At any rate, it's a terrific trad jacket.

No condition issues whatsoever. Might as well be new.

Tagged size is 41R. This one has zero waist suppression, which is a plus for many members here but could easily be taken in if it's not your cup of tea.
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24.75" with 1" to let out

$45 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal. PM me if interested.

















More pictures here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Fashion Post jacket/


----------



## stfu

^
Beautiful jacket orgetorix. I wish it were a tad longer.


----------



## TMMKC

stfu said:


> ^
> Beautiful jacket orgetorix. I wish it were a tad longer.


I second that! Thanks for posting it orgetorix, but I'll have to pass...it's very similar to a coat I already own.


----------



## Mannix

Ties are numbered from left to right. All prices are shipped CONUS. PM if interested, or if you would like more pictures. All ties are standard length and all are authentic.

1. Polo Ralph Lauren (vintage?) Made in USA. 4 inches wide. Cream colored with subtle herringbone pattern. 70% linen and 30% silk blend. No flaws, but could use a hot iron or some sort of pressing (I'll leave that to the buyer). $15.00

2. Polo Ralph Lauren, vintage, made in USA, 100% silk, green with white squares, 3.5 inches wide. I just noticed a quarter sized spot 9 inches up from the bottom point. It's hard to see, only under close inspection. Try to spot it in the picture...(10 full squares up in the second row of squares) $7.00

3. Daniel Milano, made in Italy, 100% silk, never worn, pink and white diagonal stripes with red flowers 3.75 inches wide. $20.00

4. Brooks Brothers (_not_ 346 outlet) 100% silk, printed in Italy, flawless, made in USA, brown with tan and blue pattern, 4 inches wide. $10.00

5. Etro, 100% silk, flawless, made in Italy, medium blue with light blue diamonds and Etro logos. 3.75 inches wide. $30.00

6. Etro, 100% silk, 3.75 inches wide, flawless. Dark blue with white, red, light blue, and pink diagonal stripe. $40.00


----------



## Mannix

Off white cable knit crewneck sweater by Izod. Size Large, 100% cotton. 
No snags, stains, or anything else....worn once. 
Measurements taken with the sweater laying flat:
pit to pit: 22 inches
top of shoulder to end of sleeve: 25 inches
length collar to bottom hem: 25.5 inches
$12.00 shipped CONUS










Camel/tan v-neck cable knit sweater by Izod. Size Large, 100% cotton.
No snags, stains, and only worn a few times
Measurements are taken with the garment laying flat:
pit to pit: 21 inches
to of shoulder to cuff: 26 inches
length from collar to bottom hem: 26.5 inches
$10.00 shipped CONUS


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> Here are the updated pics. The darker pic is most indicative of the color.


10.5C NOS Shell Florsheims. Price Drop to $300 Shipped to the 48 States.


----------



## AlanC

^Gorgeous shoes! Equivalent Aldens would cost twice that much.


----------



## Mannix

All vests are $10 each shipped CONUS. No snags or stains. 
I will list the measurements in this order: a) pit to pit, b) length from collar to bottom hem










Banana Republic, size XL, chocolate brown, 100% cotton measurements: a) 22 inches b) 28 inches










Ashworth textured weave(basketweave?), oatmeal colored, size Large, but fits like an XL. 85% cotton, 15% silk The tag is has come unsewn on one side, but still is attached. Measurements: a) 23 inches b) 28 inches










Dockers, tan with white argyle pattern. Size Large, fits like a Medium. 100% cotton Measurements: a) 21 inches b) 25 inches










Banana Republic, navy blue with argyle pattern, size XL, 100% merino wool. Measurements: a) 22 inches b) 28 inches










Eddie Bauer, olive green with grouped vertical stripes, 92% cotton 8% cashmere, size large tall. Measurements: a) 22 inches b) 27.5 inches










Alan Flusser, light blue(slightly darker than pictured), 100% cotton Measurements: a) 23 inches b) 27 inches










Nicklaus brown and tan herringbone, 100% cotton. Measurements: a) 22 inches b) 25.5 inches


----------



## AlanC

This is an FYI post. I've listed a number of Tradly (and some not so Tradly) items in a giant omnibus thread in the Sales Forum. There are shirts, jackets, trousers, sweaters, etc.


----------



## wacolo

Braces and bows are $12 each shipped conus. All are in terrific shape. First pic left to right...
Brooks Brothers butterflies 3" at the widest. Navy and White, Black and Gold and Green and White.

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-15
Next up left to right BB woven in Green and White 2.5", BB Maroon Silk Twill Paddle style 1.75", BB Black and Gold Paddle 1.75", BB Green and White Paddle 1.75", No Name Silk Green and Navy Bar Stripe 1.5", No Name Silk Burnt Orange Silk Twill Butterfly 2.5"

Braces from Left to Right....No Name Red Silk Neat, No Name woven Leather 1" wide, Tan Nylon Trafalgar, Dooney & Bourke Red & Navy Cotton.

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-15
Next up from left to right...No Name Burgundy paisley, No Name Red Linen, Green and Purple Nylon Made in England (probably Paul Stuart), Black Nylon Trafalgar, Navy Nylon Paul Stuart Made in England(these are a much darker Navy in person), and the ones on top are No Name multi-color woven leather.

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-15


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Well, trads, here's some stuff I found while cleaning out my closet. I'd be willing to sell, or trade for garments in the following sizes:

-Shirts in a 15 1/2 neck, 34 sleeve 
-Shoes between 8 and 9 of at least a D width
-38-40 R jackets
-Regimental ties

All prices are represented with shipping for the US. Please PM me with any questions you might have.

Ties
$7 
-Green polo player (F. David Barney) 70% polyester, 30% silk.
-Navy "K" crest with golf clubs (Robert Talbott for Fitzgerald's) All silk.
-Flying duck (Austin Reed) No material label, but feels like wool.










Christian Dior Regimental Stripe
Jos. A Bank cotton woven tie with purple. green, and red stripes
(the last stripe is a darker red than shown in the picture)









Jos. A Bank Executive Collection burgundy stripe OCBD
Non-iron, but wrinkled from my congested closet.
$13 shipped









BB navy tattersal OCBD
15 32/33
$13 shipped


----------



## Connemara

Anyone looking to offload a suit or two (38R) in conservative fabrics?

Sack is preferred, but something with a soft shoulder and fairly trim profile would be fine as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden 683 Full-Strap Loafers 10 D, Talbott Tie, BB Paisley Braces*

Very nice pair of Alden 683 full-strap loafers in size 10D. The color in person is deeper and darker than the pictures, very close to #8 cordovan. The heels and soles still have lots of use in them and the uppers are in very nice shape, save a couple of dingswhich can be seen in the pictures. Asking $85 shipped in the CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img172/alden683ml1.jpg/1/

https://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6832la8.jpg https://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6833hk6.jpg https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6834yd0.jpg

A pair of Brooks Brothers paisley silk braces. Asking $25 shipped in CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img299/bbbraces2wh7.jpg/1/

https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbbracesmh0.jpg

A Robert Talbott 3 1/4" tie in navy with white and red medallions. The nicest silk I've ever seen in a Talbott tie. Asking $17.50 shipped in CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img104/talbott2lp3.jpg/1/

https://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=talbott3ci6.jpg


----------



## markdc

My Pet said:


> BB navy tattersal OCBD


PM'd.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> This one's for you:
> 
> 3/2 sack sportcoat from a local trad men's shop. Nice greenish-tan herringbone fabric with flecks of blue and a faint orangey mustard-colored windowpane. Beautiful fabric. All the trad hallmarks, including 3/2 buttoning, swelled edges, lightly padded shoulders, and even a hook vent in the back! Made in the USA. No maker's name listed, though I know the shop has had things made by Southwick and this kinda has a Southwickish feel to me. It might be, but it might not. At any rate, it's a terrific trad jacket.
> 
> No condition issues whatsoever. Might as well be new.
> 
> Tagged size is 41R. This one has zero waist suppression, which is a plus for many members here but could easily be taken in if it's not your cup of tea.
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 24.75" with 1" to let out
> 
> Now $40 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal. PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Fashion Post jacket/


Price drop.


----------



## JCrewfan

Wacolo--

PM on two of your bows.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment

Brooks Brothers silk knit tie
~2 7/8" wide
$18 delivered in NA, Paypal please

https://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1043/p1014059hh0.jpg
https://img90.imageshack.us/img90/7082/p1014055tc2.jpg


----------



## Spats

TDI GUY said:


> BB Blazer and Knit Ties sold pending payment.


 Hey TDI Guy, 
You know what I like? When I open a package in the mail and find a BB blazer folded in it, give it a shake, put it on and it fits perfectly. No tayloring, no wrinkles, no sales tax, no salesmen, etc. That's cool. The ties are great too. 
Thanks again, Spats :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Spats

*ummm, tailor*

So I guess it's tailoring...


----------



## vwguy

This is the little brother of the exact jacket I found for myself at another thrift store a few weeks back. Here's the details on this one, LL Bean, Thinsulate lined & nylon quilted, working throat latch and patch pockets. It's tagged a M regular, but here are the measurements:
Length beneath collar 31"
Shoulders 19 3/4"
Sleeves 22 1/2" w/ a few inches to let out.
Width underams 23"

$20 shipped via Priority Mail in the CONUS, PM me w/ any questions.

Brian


----------



## AlanC

Gran Sasso taupe sweater vest
Made in Italy
Measures ~19.5" pit to pit or a *Small*
$22 delivered in CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Pentheos

vwguy said:


> This is the little brother of the exact jacket I found for myself at another thrift store a few weeks back. Here's the details on this one, LL Bean, Thinsulate lined & nylon quilted, working throat latch and patch pockets. It's tagged a M regular, but here are the measurements:
> Length beneath collar 31"
> Shoulders 19 3/4"
> Sleeves 22 1/2" w/ a few inches to let out.
> Width underams 23"
> 
> $20 shipped via Priority Mail in the CONUS, PM me w/ any questions.
> 
> Brian


I have this exact coat in a dark green. I love it. Well worth $20. One thing: the inside label under the left break pocket tends to wear sweaters -- you'll want to remove it. This jacket does have a funny button stance though. I'm not sure what the groin-level bottom third button is supposed to do.


----------



## jhcam8

*Southwick sack at Sierra, 40%*

Wasn't sure where to put this - 40% off today only - 42 & 44 R & L:


----------



## tonylumpkin

A beautiful pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial black shell cordovan Kenmoor longwings. These have just been restored to near original condition with new double leather soles and leather v-cleated heels. The uppers are in truly excellent condition and will serve a new owner for years and years to come. The size is 10.5 B. I'm asking $135 shipped in the CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img413/implw8iv0.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img413/implwwx0.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img99/implw5gg6.jpg/1/

Alden 683s *NOW $70*

BB Braces *NOW $20*

Talbott Tie *NOW $15 *



tonylumpkin said:


> Very nice pair of Alden 683 full-strap loafers in size 10D. The color in person is deeper and darker than the pictures, very close to #8 cordovan. The heels and soles still have lots of use in them and the uppers are in very nice shape, save a couple of dingswhich can be seen in the pictures. Asking $85 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img172/alden683ml1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6832la8.jpg https://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6833hk6.jpg https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6834yd0.jpg
> 
> A pair of Brooks Brothers paisley silk braces. Asking $25 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img299/bbbraces2wh7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbbracesmh0.jpg
> 
> A Robert Talbott 3 1/4" tie in navy with white and red medallions. The nicest silk I've ever seen in a Talbott tie. Asking $17.50 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img104/talbott2lp3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=talbott3ci6.jpg


----------



## memphisvol

2 Paul Stuart Shirts. Both 15.5/32. Point Collar.$25 Shipped for Both.

Southwick Sportcoat ~42R Chest 23, sleeve24.5, Shoulder18.5
Small Stain on underside on right wrist-have not tryed cleaning looks like it will come out $25 shipped

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay117sl7.jpg

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay087xq6.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden Cape Cod Penny Loafers 11 D*

A nice pair of Alden Cape Cod Collection penny loafers in size 11 D. These would be great as a pair of weekend knock around shoes as they are in very nice shape, save one abrasion on the inside of the left shoe. It is clearly shown in the pics. Because of this I'm only asking $30 shipped east of the Mississippi, $35 to the west.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img177/capetb2.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img515/cape2ql4.jpg/1/

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cape3iz7.jpg


----------



## CMC

Lands' End navy cords, plain front and cuffed. Originally 33 x 33.25. I think may have been let out an inch. Waist is currently just under 18 inches lying flat. Very dark; flash makes them look faded. $14 shipped.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Here are some new offerings. I will also trade for unwanted Brooks Brothers accessories, ties, or garments in the following sizes: 38-40R jackets or suits, 15.5 34/35 shirts. I'd also be interested in any 8-9 D or E Peal and Co. shoes someone might be willing to part with, even if in terrible shape. Please don't hesitate to PM me about anything.

First off are some shoes. I've cleaned and polished all of these with the appropriate shade of Meltonian, so they should look and smell great. I'm asking $30 shipped US for each pair.

Sibley's Black Longwing, size 11.5 A

These are in really good shape with only a few scuffs that a good polish would cover. The soles are in excellent condition and there is very little wear on the heels. Sibley's was a dependable shoe company out of Detroit, who has been gone for some time now.

Alden Burgundy Coffin Toe size 13 B
https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03464pk2.jpg
These have developed a well worn look that forces them into the realm of becoming casual shoes. There have formed cracks along the top of the shoe, as well as a few scuffs here and there. These have the rubber commando soles and heels.

Sebago Tasseled Moc Toe, size 8 D
https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03461wd3.jpg
I really wanted these to fit, but they'll serve one of you with a smaller foot very nicely. These were from when Sebago was made in Maine and have a tacked sole and heel. I gave these a couple of coats of leather lotion, and some white buildup may be visible on the picture.

PRL Houndstooth Sportcoat, size 40L. 
95% wool, 5% cashmere
$30 shipped
https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03492yt9.jpghttps://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03493pa1.jpg
While the side vents and (functional) ticket pocket may not seem like the Traddest thing out there, the 2/3 rolling lapel and audacity of the pattern argue otherwise. There is a stain on the right lapel that is hard to see and photograph, but it seems it would come out in the cleaners.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

PRL jacket sold


----------



## nerdykarim

This is still available. I'm looking for a gray flannel suit in 38S or 39S with 33" or 34" pants and would love to make a trade.



nerdykarim said:


> NWT: $695 Ralph Lauren Blue Label tweed sportcoat 40R, Bedford model
> 3-roll-2. Shoulders are quite soft, suede patches behind elbows. Not made by Corneliani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, it was purchased on the Trad Thrift Exchange for $150. Asking $100 shipped CONUS. A few more photos here


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

My Pet said:


> PRL jacket sold


Cancel that, this item is still available.


----------



## Calvin500

Georgia,

A DM awaiting you re: Southwick suit.

-ARS


----------



## Calvin500

*Re: 46R BB sportcoat*



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *
> 
> 46R Brooks Brothers Houndstooth Wool Sportcoat*
> Fully lined, 2B, darted
> 
> Shoulder- 20.5"
> Chest- 24.5"
> Sleeve-24.5"


Sent a DM re: this sportcoat. Hopefully you still have it!


----------



## AlanC

Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues
9D in brown
$70 delivered CONUS, Paypal










Shoe trees not included.


----------



## kinnerton

*Brooks Makers charcoal pinstripe -- 37 or 38 short*

I have a very nice Makers suit that I picked up from another member here, but unfortunately the jacket is too short. Rough measures are:

chest: 40"
shoulders: 17.5
length: 28.5 or 29

pants measure about 31-32 in the waist and 29" in length.

Please send me a PM if you have any interest and I will provide photos and more exact measurements.

Asking $50.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> This one's for you:
> 
> 3/2 sack sportcoat from a local trad men's shop. Nice greenish-tan herringbone fabric with flecks of blue and a faint orangey mustard-colored windowpane. Beautiful fabric. All the trad hallmarks, including 3/2 buttoning, swelled edges, lightly padded shoulders, and even a hook vent in the back! Made in the USA. No maker's name listed, though I know the shop has had things made by Southwick and this kinda has a Southwickish feel to me. It might be, but it might not. At any rate, it's a terrific trad jacket.
> 
> No condition issues whatsoever. Might as well be new.
> 
> Tagged size is 41R. This one has zero waist suppression, which is a plus for many members here but could easily be taken in if it's not your cup of tea.
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 24.75" with 1" to let out
> 
> Now $40 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal. PM me if interested.
> 
> More pictures here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q...Post jacket/


Sold.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues
> 9D in brown
> $70 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5940/p1014114ma9.jpg
> 
> Shoe trees not included.


Beautiful shoes. Somebody should jump on those. I would if they were my size.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

kinnerton said:


> I have a very nice Makers suit that I picked up from another member here, but unfortunately the jacket is too short. Rough measures are:
> 
> chest: 40"
> shoulders: 17.5
> length: 28.5 or 29
> 
> pants measure about 31-32 in the waist and 29" in length.
> 
> Please send me a PM if you have any interest and I will provide photos and more exact measurements.
> 
> Asking $50.


P.M.'d


----------



## AlanC

JCrew Barn Jacket in red
Size: M
Great condition, but not new.
*$25* delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Mannix

Charcoal herringbone blazer by "Farah"
single vent, two button, two hip patch pockets, one outside breast pocket, two inner pockets.
Pit to pit: 21"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 29"
sleeve length from top of shoulder 24.5"
It fits like a 40 reg. 
$25 shipped CONUS


----------



## anonymouz

I'm not sure how "trad" this is so if this doesn't belong here, let me know and I'll remove it.

I have an otter green Filson 258 briefcase lightly used for 3 months. Looking for $175 shipped CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

^I have the 257 and love it.


----------



## Pelican

*Closet Cleaning-- many items for sale*

Pardon the lousy pics. My camera is rather sub-par.

$20 shipped RLBL Coral 38x32 Phillip Pant
https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01449ch4.jpg

Nantucket Red Incotex Chino Lino US 38 EUR 54, unhemmed $30 shipped
https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01444xz6.jpg

Green Lacoste short sleeve polo size 7 $20 shipped
https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01446id7.jpg

RLBL size L short sleeve polo $15 shipped
https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01411uw2.jpg

Not sure what size this is-- fits either an XL or slightly baggy on an L. This is a lacoste track jacket that I have really never worn, but is awesome. This pic doesn't really do the thing justice-- will let it go for $55 shipped.
https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01435jc0.jpg


----------



## duckbill

Someone should grab that Filson 258 while they have the chance!


----------



## AlanC

SOLD!

*Now $60*



AlanC said:


> Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues
> 9D in brown
> $70 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5940/p1014114ma9.jpg
> 
> Shoe trees not included.


----------



## TMMKC

AlanC said:


> ^I have the 257 and love it.


Me too. Whoever buys it will be very happy.


----------



## clemsontiger

AlanC said:


> *Now $60*


Make them a half size larger and I'll make you a deal.


----------



## Ron_A

AlanC said:


> *Now $60*


Alan, PM sent.

Ron


----------



## Pelican

Pelican said:


> Pardon the lousy pics. My camera is rather sub-par.
> 
> $20 shipped RLBL Coral 38x32 Phillip Pant
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01449ch4.jpg
> 
> Nantucket Red Incotex Chino Lino US 38 EUR 54, unhemmed $30 shipped
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01444xz6.jpg
> 
> Green Lacoste short sleeve polo size 7 $20 shipped
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01446id7.jpg
> 
> RLBL size L short sleeve polo $15 shipped
> https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01411uw2.jpg
> 
> Not sure what size this is-- fits either an XL or slightly baggy on an L. This is a lacoste track jacket that I have really never worn, but is awesome. This pic doesn't really do the thing justice-- will let it go for $55 shipped.
> https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01435jc0.jpg


Incotex are sold pending payment


----------



## M. Charles

*FILSON Rugged Twill Original Briefcase - Tan*

Used for about 3 months, 3 times a week. Has started to develop usual patina (see photos) and light wear, which many find desirable as a "broken in" look.

Style Number 256
Retail value: $195.00
Condition: no tears or holes in material. Material shows normal wear. Filson's rugged twill will hold up for years, its tough and functional.

Dimensions: 16" W x 12 1/2" H x 4" D.
Double layer of fabric on the bottom.
Two-way brass zipper with leather pulls.
Storm flap secured by bridle leather tab with snap.
2 full length inside pockets for files, etc.
Inside pockets for calculator, business cards, pencils and pens.
4 outside pockets (one on each side, and one on each end).
Bridle leather carrying handles (no handgrip).
Removable and adjustable bridle leather shoulder strap with shoulder pad.
Made in USA.

Asking $135 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2211050610104509546EHQMGV

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2470548930104509546GbynWv

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2840358780104509546uZtgFj


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Byron punch cap bals. Black. Size 10D. Very good condition; no soft spots on the soles, light wear to the heels, slight creasing on the uppers. No major scuffs or nicks.

Because I know someone will ask, the sole measures 12.5" by 4.25".

$70 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal. PM me if interested or with questions.


----------



## vwguy

vwguy said:


> This is the little brother of the exact jacket I found for myself at another thrift store a few weeks back. Here's the details on this one, LL Bean, Thinsulate lined & nylon quilted, working throat latch and patch pockets. It's tagged a M regular, but here are the measurements:
> Length beneath collar 31"
> Shoulders 19 3/4"
> Sleeves 22 1/2" w/ a few inches to let out.
> Width underams 23"
> 
> $20 shipped via Priority Mail in the CONUS, PM me w/ any questions.
> 
> Brian


Still for sale.

Brian


----------



## M. Charles

Now sold.



M. Charles said:


> *FILSON Rugged Twill Original Briefcase - Tan*
> 
> Used for about 3 months, 3 times a week. Has started to develop usual patina (see photos) and light wear, which many find desirable as a "broken in" look.
> 
> Style Number 256
> Retail value: $195.00
> Condition: no tears or holes in material. Material shows normal wear. Filson's rugged twill will hold up for years, its tough and functional.
> 
> Dimensions: 16" W x 12 1/2" H x 4" D.
> Double layer of fabric on the bottom.
> Two-way brass zipper with leather pulls.
> Storm flap secured by bridle leather tab with snap.
> 2 full length inside pockets for files, etc.
> Inside pockets for calculator, business cards, pencils and pens.
> 4 outside pockets (one on each side, and one on each end).
> Bridle leather carrying handles (no handgrip).
> Removable and adjustable bridle leather shoulder strap with shoulder pad.
> Made in USA.
> 
> Asking $135 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2211050610104509546EHQMGV
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2470548930104509546GbynWv
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2840358780104509546uZtgFj


----------



## rebel222

*Nettleton 8.5D Shell Cordovan Longwings*

Nettleton 8.5D Shell Cordovan Longwings

Excellent condition. Minimal sole wear. They are the color of the darker pics. Has a round "cleat" in the heel to reduce wear. Asking $150 shipped CONUS (no PO Boxes). Shoe trees not included. Message me with questions or if you need a shipping quote for other areas.

Also note. I should have a pair of *New Old Stock* Florsheim Shell Longwings coming in a 8.5C. PM me if you are interested in those as well.


----------



## CMC

I anyone's purging his closet, I'm looking for sack jackets in 40 long.


----------



## rebel222

... Sorry guys. It wouldn't let me edit my other post. Alden Cigar Shell Chukka Boots size 7D. On the Barrie last, so they fit large. Very little wear. The soles have the hazy look because I wiped them off. There is 95% of the soles/heels left. The spot on the toe of one of the boots is a dull spot. I have already buffed it out. They are the color of the darker pics. Asking $350 shipped CONUS (no PO Boxes). Shoe trees not included. Message me with questions or if you need a shipping quote for other areas.


----------



## srivats

^ very, very, nice chukkas. These have the olive shade in them, which is very desirable. I love the way you've set the shoes in the first photo! These ought to go to a nice home.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Desperately Seeking Sack*

Looking for a sack suit and/or blazer in a size 36S, 37S, or 38S.

Please, if anyone is thinking of getting rid of these or has any that they do not wear, I'd be extremely greatful. I just can't see trying this new look (for me) at full retail, so for my first I'd like to try from here. Been searching eBay for months...


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> AE Byron punch cap bals. Black. Size 10D. Very good condition; no soft spots on the soles, light wear to the heels, slight creasing on the uppers. No major scuffs or nicks.
> 
> Because I know someone will ask, the sole measures 12.5" by 4.25".
> 
> $70 shipped in the CONUS, Paypal. PM me if interested or with questions.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5465.jpg


Sold pending payment.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Brown scotch grain longwings, 11D*

These are a beautiful pair of brown scotch grain longwings. The sock liner reads "Executive Imperial," while the heel is marked "O'Sullivan." Not sure which of those is the brand, but they're great shoes. Very similar to vintage Florsheims, Nettletons, etc. Goodyear welted, leather soles, etc. They're nearly new; these have seen very minimal wear. I'd guess less than 3-4 wearings at most. Size is 11D.

Sole measures 13" by 4.5".

$75 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal. PM me if you're interested or have questions.










More pics available.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Brooks Brothers trousers*

Three pairs of Brooks Brothers trousers, all marked out of a local BB store's stock and sent to a thrift shop.

Top pair: Charcoal gabardines, flat front and plain bottoms. 34" waist with 2" to let out, 31" inseam with 2" to let down. $148 at BB; you can have these for *$35 shipped*.

Middle pair: Light tan gabardines, flat front and plain bottoms. 35" waist with 2.5" to let out, 30" inseam with 2" to let down. This pair is the victim of a bad pressing job. Should be fixable, but I'm letting them go for *$20 shipped* because of it.

Bottom pair: Mid-gray flannels, flat front and cuffs. 38" waist with 2" to let out, 27.5" inseam with 1" to let down. Longest possible inseam is 32" if you lose the cuffs. Regularly $249 at BB; asking *$45 shipped* for these.

All prices include shipping in the Continental US. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Three pairs of Brooks Brothers trousers, all marked out of a local BB store's stock and sent to a thrift shop.
> 
> Top pair: Charcoal gabardines, flat front and plain bottoms. 34" waist with 2" to let out, 31" inseam with 2" to let down. $148 at BB; you can have these for *$35 shipped*.
> 
> Middle pair: Light tan gabardines, flat front and plain bottoms. 35" waist with 2.5" to let out, 30" inseam with 2" to let down. This pair is the victim of a bad pressing job. Should be fixable, but I'm letting them go for *$20 shipped* because of it.
> 
> Bottom pair: Mid-gray flannels, flat front and cuffs. 38" waist with 2" to let out, 27.5" inseam with 1" to let down. Longest possible inseam is 32" if you lose the cuffs. Regularly $249 at BB; asking *$45 shipped* for these.
> 
> All prices include shipping in the Continental US. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5458.jpg


Charcoal gabs sold. Tan gabs and flannels still available.


----------



## rebel222

Up for sale is a pair of Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren Cigar Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers in size 12D. They are new w/o box. I am out of town and brought some of my shoes with me. Unfortunately these didn't make it. They will ship towards the middle of next week. Also, I only have some crappy pics of them. There are no scuffs on the shoes, and any that show up in the pics are from the flash. PM me with any questions. Asking $420 shipped CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't mean to be rude, really, and the seller here is, I'm sure, beyond reproach (in fact, I think I've bought things from him before). But this is supposed to be the thrift store exchange. An asking price of $420 for a pair of shoes like this, IMHO, doesn't belong here--I doubt these shoes ever saw the inside of a Goodwill, given that the seller says they are new. I think ads for new shoes with asking prices north of $400 should be in styleforum.com or ebay. Moderators have previously said they tolerate this thread because of the eccentric nature of the denizens. Please. Let's protect it. I'd hate to lose it.


----------



## rebel222

32rollandrock said:


> I don't mean to be rude, really, and the seller here is, I'm sure, beyond reproach (in fact, I think I've bought things from him before). But this is supposed to be the thrift store exchange. An asking price of $420 for a pair of shoes like this, IMHO, doesn't belong here--I doubt these shoes ever saw the inside of a Goodwill, given that the seller says they are new. I think ads for new shoes with asking prices north of $400 should be in styleforum.com or ebay. Moderators have previously said they tolerate this thread because of the eccentric nature of the denizens. Please. Let's protect it. I'd hate to lose it.


As I told the OP replying to his PM. I don't mind removing my items from here. I sell most of my stuff on SF. I usually only post items here that have a trad interest. I mostly post shell shoes here. If the mods or others have problems with my posts, I will gladly cease posting here. If you would prefer, I can post a picture and a link to the SF post. I understand the spirit of the thrift exchange, and I do not want to offend it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

PM sent.


----------



## mysharona

Pentheos said:


> I have this exact coat in a dark green. I love it. Well worth $20. One thing: the inside label under the left break pocket tends to wear sweaters -- you'll want to remove it. This jacket does have a funny button stance though. *I'm not sure what the* *groin-level bottom third button is supposed to do.*


Remain unbuttoned!


----------



## Ron_A

32rollandrock said:


> I don't mean to be rude, really, and the seller here is, I'm sure, beyond reproach (in fact, I think I've bought things from him before). But this is supposed to be the thrift store exchange. An asking price of $420 for a pair of shoes like this, IMHO, doesn't belong here--I doubt these shoes ever saw the inside of a Goodwill, given that the seller says they are new. I think ads for new shoes with asking prices north of $400 should be in styleforum.com or ebay. Moderators have previously said they tolerate this thread because of the eccentric nature of the denizens. Please. Let's protect it. I'd hate to lose it.


While I agree that $420 is a lot to ask for shoes on the "thrift store exchange" thread (and may arguably violate the "spirit" of the thread), these shoes probably list for more than $700 at a retailer like Ben Silver. Some people (with more disposable income than myself) may find these to be a good deal and snatch them up.

FWIW, I have purchased shell cordovan shoes from rebel222, and I thought that they were priced very fairly. I, for one, would like to continue to see his posts in this thread (mainly because I don't visit "Style Forum") and do not find them offensive. It's easy to quickly gloss over these posts if you don't care for the item listed and/or find it excessively priced.


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Ron_A said:


> While I agree that $420 is a lot to ask for shoes on the "thrift store exchange" thread (and may arguably violate the "spirit" of the thread), these shoes probably list for more than $700 at a retailer like Ben Silver. Some people (with more disposable income than myself) may find these to be a good deal and snatch them up.
> 
> FWIW, I have purchased shell cordovan shoes from rebel222, and I thought that they were priced very fairly. I, for one, would like to continue to see his posts in this thread (mainly because I don't visit "Style Forum") and do not find them offensive. It's easy to quickly gloss over these posts if you don't care for the item listed and/or find it excessively priced.


I agree, I like seeing the higher end stuff here. The deals are usually pretty good.


----------



## clemsontiger

32rollandrock said:


> I don't mean to be rude, really, and the seller here is, I'm sure, beyond reproach (in fact, I think I've bought things from him before). But this is supposed to be the thrift store exchange. An asking price of $420 for a pair of shoes like this, IMHO, doesn't belong here--I doubt these shoes ever saw the inside of a Goodwill, given that the seller says they are new. I think ads for new shoes with asking prices north of $400 should be in styleforum.com or ebay. Moderators have previously said they tolerate this thread because of the eccentric nature of the denizens. Please. Let's protect it. I'd hate to lose it.


Let it stand, it's a good deal.


----------



## AlanC

This thread is an allowance to us by the powers that be. As long as people are behaving themselves it's best not to rock the boat. Too much noise about what is and isn't Trad and what is too high, etc., rarely helps things. I'm not trying to crush dissent, but this thread is what it is. I wince sometimes when I see people post certain things for sale. But if someone wants those items, then that's fine. If no one buys them then the seller will go away.

Personally, I welcome rebel222's posts. Not every item is for everyone.


----------



## srivats

^ I fully vote for Logan's (rebel222) continued posts here. I bought a pair of shoes from him and have been very happy. All of his shoes are priced *very* fairly depending on condition and usage. When people don't complain about getting a next-to-new BB blazer for ~$50-100, I don't see why he should not post shoes for $420 when the original price is twice that. Price is something that the seller and the buyer works out, let them decide. If they are priced high, they simply won't sell. As simple as that. He is not trying to con anyone.

I appreciate the concept of thrift exchange and I don't think logan's posts are out of scope.


----------



## jhcam8

AlanC said:


> This thread is an allowance to us by the powers that be. As long as people are behaving themselves it's best not to rock the boat. Too much noise about what is and isn't Trad and what is too high, etc., rarely helps things. I'm not trying to crush dissent, but this thread is what it is. I wince sometimes when I see people post certain things for sale. But if someone wants those items, then that's fine. If no one buys them then the seller will go away.
> 
> Personally, I welcome rebel222's posts. Not every item is for everyone.


good.


----------



## walterb

*Keep Rebel Posting*

I would like to see Rebel continue to list his shoes here. I am hoping to snag a 9.5 NOS shell longwing in time. The prices are fair.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I too welcome (and admire) Rebel's posts.

The one thing that concerns me is that high ticket, not perhaps totally trad items, if they are listed here, are circumventing the main selling forum's fee structure. I have dealt with this in the past by posting in both forums, or in the selling forum with a post here pointing to the main listing (I believe AlanC does this as well). The cost is very nominal and paying it might keep the powers that be from coming down on us.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Alden 683s *NOW $55

*BB Braces *NOW $17.50

*Tie *NOW $12.50

Deduct $2.50 from each item on multi-item purchases* 



tonylumpkin said:


> Very nice pair of Alden 683 full-strap loafers in size 10D. The color in person is deeper and darker than the pictures, very close to #8 cordovan. The heels and soles still have lots of use in them and the uppers are in very nice shape, save a couple of dingswhich can be seen in the pictures. Asking $85 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img172/alden683ml1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6832la8.jpg https://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6833hk6.jpg https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alden6834yd0.jpg
> 
> A pair of Brooks Brothers paisley silk braces. Asking $25 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img299/bbbraces2wh7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbbracesmh0.jpg
> 
> A Robert Talbott 3 1/4" tie in navy with white and red medallions. The nicest silk I've ever seen in a Talbott tie. Asking $17.50 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img104/talbott2lp3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=talbott3ci6.jpg





tonylumpkin said:


> A nice pair of Alden Cape Cod Collection penny loafers in size 11 D. These would be great as a pair of weekend knock around shoes as they are in very nice shape, save one abrasion on the inside of the left shoe. It is clearly shown in the pics. Because of this I'm only asking $30 shipped east of the Mississippi, $35 to the west.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img177/capetb2.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img515/cape2ql4.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cape3iz7.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Tan Baracuta 44R*

I really wish we had longer to edit posts...

Vintage tan Baracuta, size 44R. No tears or holes, a couple minor spots that should come out with dry cleaning. Some slight pilling on the collar. $75 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img502/barre2.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img502/bar2sh0.jpg/1/

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bar3pq7.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bar4tt0.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

tonylumpkin said:


> I too welcome (and admire) Rebel's posts.
> 
> The one thing that concerns me is that high ticket, not perhaps totally trad items, if they are listed here, are circumventing the main selling forum's fee structure. I have dealt with this in the past by posting in both forums, or in the selling forum with a post here pointing to the main listing (I believe AlanC does this as well). The cost is very nominal and paying it might keep the powers that be from coming down on us.


You said it better than I could/did. I love this little backwater of commerce, and making sure it lasts was my motivation here. No disrespect whatsoever to rebel222--he's a stand-up guy. Thanks all. And peace.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Last Call.....*

Last Call on These Items

I. Ties: Any reasonable offer considered. *Take them all for $30 shipped CONUS*

1. BB and friends

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...rooksTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...BrooksTies.jpg

All silk and approximately 3 3/4" at widest point. The first (going left to right) is by Graves, Cox of Lexington Kentucky and the rest are Brooks. *Fourth from left is sold.*
Ties 2-5: Brooks Basics
Tie 5: BB Makers
Tie 7: BB (Missing back label)
Tie 8: BB "Irregular" (Can't find irregularity)

2. JCrew Tie Lot. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...JCrewTies2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...=JCrewTies.jpg

All are 3 1/2" at widest point with the exception of the second from the left, which is 3"

3. Odds and Ends. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...=OtherTies.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...OtherTies2.jpg

L to R
1. BB Makers XL 100% Silk 3 1/2" x 61 1/2" *SOLD*
2. Rooster "New Traditions" 100% Silk 3 3/4" x 64 1/2"
3. Gant 70% Silk, 30% Poly 2 1/2" x 52" (possibly a boys tie, but would work well for those who like their ties on the slim side)
4. Robert Talbott for the Gentry Shoppe 3 1/2"
5. Also have a slim "Resilio" tie, 3" at widest in same Argyle and Sutherland pattern (not pictured).

II. Suits: $15 each/OBO (these will soon be returning to the thrift store)
1. Vintage Southwick Suit. Blue/Grey Color. 3/2 Sack. Four Season Weight. Partially lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Excellent Condition except for small repair on knee, not easily seen. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...Southwick1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...Southwick2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...Southwick3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...Southwick4.jpg

Approximately 42R but please see measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32
Pants: 36x30

2. Vintage Corbin Suit. Grey. 3/2 Sack. Four Season Weight. Partially Lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Good Condition. 
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...nt=Corbin1.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...nt=Corbin2.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...nt=Corbin3.jpg

Approximately 42R but please see measurements.
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18.5
Length 30.5
Pants: 38x29

3. Anonymous (No Label) Khaki Poplin Suit
https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...oplinSuit3.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...oplinSuit4.jpg

https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...PoplinSuit.jpg

3/2 Sack. Three buttons on sleeve. Partially lined. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. No label but USA made. Appears of comparable quality to my BB poplin. 
Jacket
Chest: 23
Sleeves: 26
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Pants
36 Waist (estimate) with no material to be let out
29 inseam with 2 1/2 to be let out.

III. All Polo & Rugby items still available as well. Make me an offer or tell your friends.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57921&page=155

Please pm with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## SlowE30

*Orvis Tweed - New with tags*

Brand new Orvis Tweed jacket with tags. 38R. 44" chest armpit to armpit, 32" length from bottom of collar down back. 18.75" shoulder seam to seam across back. No shoulder padding. No darts. No vents. Genuine Harris Tweed 100% wool. 3 button (3/2 roll shown in 1st picture). Made in Canada.

It still has the $349.00 price tag on it.

$65 shipped from Alaska to the lower 48.

PM me if interested. I'm leaving town Tuesday.

https://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn4332ma6.jpg

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn4335mh0.jpg

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn4337qu9.jpg

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn4338aw5.jpg

https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn4342ru5.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> These are a beautiful pair of brown scotch grain longwings. The sock liner reads "Executive Imperial," while the heel is marked "O'Sullivan." Not sure which of those is the brand, but they're great shoes. Very similar to vintage Florsheims, Nettletons, etc. Goodyear welted, leather soles, etc. They're nearly new; these have seen very minimal wear. I'd guess less than 3-4 wearings at most. Size is 11D.
> 
> Sole measures 13" by 4.5".
> 
> Now $65 shipped in the CONUS. Paypal. PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics available.


Price drop.


----------



## EngProf

The links to your photos don't seem to be working.


----------



## TDI GUY

Thanks for the heads up on the pics, guys. I was trying to avoid bumping each post. Apparently it won't let me do it that way. So here they are. Please see above post for prices. Bottom line: make me an offer. Its last call on these items.

Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> This appears to be working now as well.
> BB Makers XL is gone. Brooks Basics Navy, Light Blue and White repp from first lot is gone.
> 
> Please PM with interest. Thanks!
> 
> I. Tie Lot. $45 shipped CONUS
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksTies2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=BrooksTies.jpg
> 
> All silk and approximately 3 3/4" at widest point. The first (going left to right) is by Graves, Cox of Lexington Kentucky and the rest are Brooks.
> Ties 2-5: Brooks Basics
> Tie 5: BB Makers
> Tie 7: BB (Missing back label)
> Tie 8: BB "Irregular" (Can't find irregularity)
> 
> III. JCrew Tie Lot. $35 shipped CONUS
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=JCrewTies2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=JCrewTies.jpg
> 
> All are 3 1/2" at widest point with the exception of the second from the left, which is 3"
> 
> IV. Odds and Ends. Each tie $7 shipped CONUS
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=OtherTies.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=OtherTies2.jpg
> 
> L to R
> 1. BB Makers XL 100% Silk 3 1/2" x 61 1/2"
> 2. Rooster "New Traditions" 100% Silk 3 3/4" x 64 1/2"
> 3. Gant 70% Silk, 30% Poly 2 1/2" x 52" (possibly a boys tie, but would work well for those who like their ties on the slim side)
> 4. Robert Talbott for the Gentry Shoppe 3 1/2"


----------



## TDI GUY

Khaki Poplin Suit......



TDI GUY said:


> 3. Anonymous (No Label) Khaki Poplin Suit
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit3.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit4.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoplinSuit.jpg
> 
> 3/2 Sack. Three buttons on sleeve. Partially lined. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. No label but USA made. Appears of comparable quality to my BB poplin.
> Jacket
> Chest: 23
> Sleeves: 26
> Shoulders: 19
> Length: 31
> Pants
> 36 Waist (estimate) with no material to be let out
> 29 inseam with 2 1/2 to be let out.
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

Polo/Rugby.....



TDI GUY said:


> Rugby and Polo
> 
> For those who like the Trad/Ivy style but with a more tailored fit, these jackets are for you.
> 
> 1. NWT Beautiful RL Rugby Wool Blazer. Dark Navy with Navy Buttons. 3/2 Darted. Tailored Fit. Soft Shoulders. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Fully Lined.
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer1.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer1.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer3.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=RugbyBlazer5.jpg
> 
> Tagged 42R but fits more like a 40 or 41. Please see measurements:
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder:19
> Length: 30
> 
> $200 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> 2. NWT Another Beautiful RL Rugby Wool Blazer. Navy with Gold Buttons. 3/2 Darted. Tailored Fit. Soft Shoulders. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Fully Lined. Nice Repp Lining Under Collar.
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=2ndRugbyBlazer1.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=SecondRugbyBlazer2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=SecondRugbyBlazer3.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=SecondRugbyBlazer4.jpg
> 
> Tagged 44R but fits more like a 42R or even 42S. Please see measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 29
> 
> $100 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> 3. Polo Wool Sport Coat. Grey Patterned. 3/2 Darted. Tailored Fit. Soft Shoulders. Patch Pockets. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Fully Lined.
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloJacket1.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloJacket2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloJacket4.jpg
> 
> Tagged 40L but please see measurements:
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31.5
> 
> $50 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> 4. NWT Polo Seersucker Sport Coat. 100% Cotton. 3/2 Darted. Unstructured. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Partially Lined.
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloSeersucker1.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloSeersucker2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=PoloSeersucker3.jpg
> 
> Tagged 42R but fits more like a 40 or 41. Please see measurements.
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30
> 
> $50 OBO Shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

Vintage Suits......



TDI GUY said:


> 1. Vintage Southwick Suit. Blue/Grey Color. 3/2 Sack. Four Season Weight. Partially lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Excellent Condition except for small repair on knee, not easily seen.
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick1.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick3.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Southwick4.jpg
> 
> Approximately 42R but please see measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32
> Pants: 36x30
> 
> $25 Shipped CONUS
> 
> 2. Vintage Corbin Suit. Grey. 3/2 Sack. Four Season Weight. Partially Lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Good Condition.
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Corbin1.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Corbin2.jpg
> 
> https://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/TDIGUY3/?action=view&current=Corbin3.jpg
> 
> Approximately 42R but please see measurements.
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length 30.5
> Pants: 38x29
> 
> $25 Shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

BB Tie lot and Robert Talbot tie now sold pending payment.


----------



## cdcro

I've finally found my perfect last (barrie) and no longer wear these shoes.

11D Floresheim wing tips $35 shipping included CONUS

11D AE Cameron penny's, these are a narrow d/ wide c, and have the hardest soles known to man.
$50 shipping included CONUS

11d AE Mcallister, these have been recrafted by AE once
$40 shipping included CONUS sold pending payment


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $59*



tonylumpkin said:


> I really wish we had longer to edit posts...
> 
> Vintage tan Baracuta, size 44R. No tears or holes, a couple minor spots that should come out with dry cleaning. Some slight pilling on the collar. $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img502/barre2.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img502/bar2sh0.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bar3pq7.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bar4tt0.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

All suits sold pending payment.


----------



## Pelican

Pelican said:


> Pardon the lousy pics. My camera is rather sub-par.
> 
> $15 shipped RLBL Coral 38x32 Phillip Pant
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01449ch4.jpg
> 
> Nantucket Red Incotex Chino Lino US 38 EUR 54, unhemmed SOLD shipped
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01444xz6.jpg
> 
> Green Lacoste short sleeve polo size 7 $15 shipped
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01446id7.jpg
> 
> RLBL size L short sleeve polo $10 shipped
> https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01411uw2.jpg
> 
> Not sure what size this is-- fits either an XL or slightly baggy on an L. This is a lacoste track jacket that I have really never worn, but is awesome. This pic doesn't really do the thing justice-- will let it go for $45shipped.
> https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01435jc0.jpg


PRICE DROPS!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free Harris tweed cap!*

Over the weekend I found the Cap to End All Caps in a thrift store--Harris tweed, with earflaps, that fits me beautifully--well worth the 25c I paid for it!

So, I now have three caps--which means that one is surplus to requirements. It's another Harris Tweed in a *very* small balck and white check pattern (looks like flecked grey from a distance), in size 7 3/8 9runs a bit small, maybe). It's Made In England, by a firm on St James, but *not* Lock or Bates. And it has a *very* small hole at the back that's hardly noticeable!

Anyway, it's cold many places now, the economy is a mess, and so if you'd like this, please PM me and I'll send it along to you gratis. Think of it as paying back in a very small way others' kindnesses to me on this forum!


----------



## Duck

TweedyDon said:


> Over the weekend I found the Cap to End All Caps in a thrift store--Harris tweed, with earflaps, that fits me beautifully--well worth the 25c I paid for it!
> 
> So, I now have three caps--which means that one is surplus to requirements. It's another Harris Tweed in a *very* small balck and white check pattern (looks like flecked grey from a distance), in size 7 3/8 9runs a bit small, maybe). It's Made In England, by a firm on St James, but *not* Lock or Bates. And it has a *very* small hole at the back that's hardly noticeable!
> 
> Anyway, it's cold many places now, the economy is a mess, and so if you'd like this, please PM me and I'll send it along to you gratis. Think of it as paying back in a very small way others' kindnesses to me on this forum!


TD,

That hat sounds great. Thanks for giving it to a lucky poster. It is a kind thing to do.

Duck


----------



## cdcro

price drops,



cdcro said:


> I've finally found my perfect last (barrie) and no longer wear these shoes.
> 
> 11D Floresheim wing tips $25 shipping included CONUS
> 
> 11D AE Cameron penny's, these are a narrow d/ wide c, and have the hardest soles known to man.
> $40 shipping included CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cap claimed!*

Cap claimed! :icon_smile:


----------



## M. Charles

*Brooks Brothers Calfskin Cordovan Color Belt, Made in Italy, 36*

This belt is made of calfskin, not shell cordovan, but it matches Alden #8 color and Brooks Brothers shell cordovan better than any other calfskin belt I've seen. It retailed at Brooks Brothers for around $95 a couple of years ago. I have lost weight and now need a size 34 but can't find a replacement.

Asking $49 for this shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2817025670104509546qtcOJJ

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2563053170104509546sseTje

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2529655000104509546JiWoZQ

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2344416700104509546mcyjCu


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Three pairs of Brooks Brothers trousers, all marked out of a local BB store's stock and sent to a thrift shop.
> 
> Top pair: Charcoal gabardines, flat front and plain bottoms. 34" waist with 2" to let out, 31" inseam with 2" to let down. $148 at BB; you can have these for SOLD.
> 
> Middle pair: Light tan gabardines, flat front and plain bottoms. 35" waist with 2.5" to let out, 30" inseam with 2" to let down. This pair is the victim of a bad pressing job. Should be fixable, but I'm letting them go for SOLD because of it.
> 
> Bottom pair: Mid-gray flannels, flat front and cuffs. 38" waist with 2" to let out, 27.5" inseam with 1" to let down. Longest possible inseam is 32" if you lose the cuffs. Regularly $249 at BB; asking *$40 shipped* for these.
> 
> All prices include shipping in the Continental US. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.


Gabs both sold. Price drop on the flannels.


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton Tassel Loafers -- 9.5B (might work for a 9C)
NOS in original box with shoe bags
$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal

They won't be making anymore of these!

See more pics in the SALES thread.


----------



## closerlook

I have an authentic harris tweed tan colored mini hounds-tooth/fleck (predominantly light brown, with cream interlay) sport coat. Leather buttons. Two button and it is darted. It is however in great shape. Its a 40 short, which by no means fits me.

if interested, Personal Message me.


----------



## TradTeacher

Some great staples for CHEAP!! Paypal, please.

BB Lambswool Vest
Size S (again, fits like a M)
Buttery yellow/gold



Another gift from last f/w. Color is fantastic (in fact, our own Brownshoe is wearing this same vest in several WAYW pics from last f/w). Retail on this was $69.50. $20 shipped.


----------



## RipRoar

^^ PM'd regarding LL Bean ragg wool sweater.


----------



## Untilted

New With Tag flat front Corneliani grey wool flannel trousers, unhemmed.* Waist size is 30*, can be let out 2 inches. Great construction, stunningly soft flannel. *$90 including shipping paypaled* for those of you who are not familiar with Corneliani, it makes the higher end stuff for Polo Ralph Lauren in Italy, much better quality than BB.

J.Press blue university stripe OCBD, worn less than 3 times, *14.5 neck 33 sleeve*. Signature flap pocket on chest. As tradly as you can get. Slimmer fit than Brooks Brothers. *$40 shipped*


----------



## C. Sharp

I have these items that maybe of interest.

1. Sperry Topsiders 12M

2. LE boat shoes 10.5 M

3. SEBAGO Beef-roll Penny loafers made in the USA for the very diminutive foot size 5M 

Please contact me if you have any interest.


----------



## TMMKC

Did a little mid-winter clothing purge. PM me if interested. All prices include shipping CONUS.

Brooks Brothers (red) and Trafalgar (dark green) braces. $25 each.










Brooks Brothers golden fleece emblematic tie (green). $15










Authenic (the brand name) tan corduroy jacket. Size: Large. This is a great jacket. I almost hate to part with it, but I have so many coats and jackets, something has to get voted off the island! One note: for some reason it does not have inside pockets. $25










An honest-to-goodness authentic L.L. Bean Norwegian Fisherman's Sweater. I don't believe Bean even offers this sweater any longer. A Trad classic! It's in excellent condition. Size: Large. $30










PRL black cotton crew neck sweater. Size: Large. It has some VERY slight wear in the elbows, but it's in really good shape. $25










Brooks Brothers orange polo. Size: Large. Excellent shape. $22










Royal Robbins orange patterned camp shirt. Size: XL (what was I thinking?). $22


----------



## Murrah

Cole Haan (but made in the USA), split-toe white bucks. Unworn. Size 13D. PM if interested.


----------



## Georgia

Somebody please grab that LLB sweater...


----------



## 32rollandrock

I will--PM sent on Bean sweater.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Cheap shoe blowout! $10 and less!*

I'm trying to clear out old shoes that, for various reasons, I don't wear anymore. Thought I'd offer them here for cheap before donating them to charity. To each price listed, add $10 shipping in the CONUS (PM me for shipping rates elsewhere).

1: Cole Haan Country cap-toe bals in light brown nubuck. Vibram soles are fairly worn, but have some life left. Quarter-sized bald spot on the heel of the right shoe; might be fixable with the right brush. Size 11.5 D. $5.

2: Allen-Edmonds Townley brogues in tan. These are actually a wholecut; all the broguing and stitching is blind. Nice shoes, they just don't fit me. Soles and heels in good condition. 11.5 C. $10.

3: Florsheim shell cordovan longwings in #8/burgundy. Lovely shoes, but the shell was dried out when I got them and they've cracked at the sides of the vamp and along the throat. Soles and heels still in good condition. 11.5 C. Free.

4: Johston & Murphy black patent-leather loafers. Bought new before I knew much about proper black-tie footwear. They've only been worn four or five times. 12 M. $5.

5: Cole Haan kiltie/strap loafers, medium brown. Leather soles and heels still in good condition. 11 D. $5.

PM me if interested or if you have questions. Paypal only.


----------



## TMMKC

32rollandrock said:


> I will--PM sent on Bean sweater.


The Bean sweater is *SOLD* (pending payment).


----------



## swb120

I have the same Bean sweater in XL, if anyone is interested. Same price - $30 shipped. Will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Lot of Ties*

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img292/paper2001jg5.jpg/1/

L to R: Brooks Brothers, Tom James, E Zegna, Tommy Hilfiger, Tommy Hilfiger with slight stain, Ralph Lauren Polo, Jos. A. Banks, old Bonaire with a couple of tiny holes. $15 shipped to US for the lot


----------



## Steve Smith

1. Brooks Brothers, 33 inch waist, appear new. $15 shipped to US.

https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=paper2002yv2.jpg

2. Brooks Brothers dark gray 3 button sack, patch pockets, labeled 38 regular. Very nice condition. Color is darker than photo. $15 shipped to US.

https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=paper2005zq9.jpg


----------



## rebel222

*Florsheim Tan PTBs*

New NOS Florsheim Tan Calfskin Plain Toe Bluchers. I have a few pair available. They are all tan with the Gunboat Double-Stacked Soles and v-cleat heels. They come in the box (no shoe trees). They are all brand new. I have sizes 8.5C, 11.5D, 13C & 13D. Let me know if there is another size you are looking for, and I may be able to locate a couple more pair. They are all old stock; however, the leather is as soft as new. They were all stored in a climate controlled area in the original boxes. I guarantee their condition, and I have tons of satisfied customers on here. I am asking $200 shipped. I will be out of town for a few days, so I am using pictures of an old pair that I sold. These are identical. Measurements will also have to be on hold until I get back in town. I will put you on the list pending additional information, but if someone pays me first, they get them. I am asking $200/pr OBO shipped CONUS. PM with any questions.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I'm trying to clear out old shoes that, for various reasons, I don't wear anymore. Thought I'd offer them here for cheap before donating them to charity. To each price listed, add $10 shipping in the CONUS (PM me for shipping rates elsewhere).
> 
> 1: Cole Haan Country cap-toe bals in light brown nubuck. Vibram soles are fairly worn, but have some life left. Quarter-sized bald spot on the heel of the right shoe; might be fixable with the right brush. Size 11.5 D. $5.
> 
> 2: Allen-Edmonds Townley brogues in tan. These are actually a wholecut; all the broguing and stitching is blind. Nice shoes, they just don't fit me. Soles and heels in good condition. 11.5 C. $10.
> 
> 3: Florsheim shell cordovan longwings in #8/burgundy. Lovely shoes, but the shell was dried out when I got them and they've cracked at the sides of the vamp and along the throat. Soles and heels still in good condition. 11.5 C. Free.
> 
> 4: Johston & Murphy black patent-leather loafers. Bought new before I knew much about proper black-tie footwear. They've only been worn four or five times. 12 M. $5.
> 
> 5: Cole Haan kiltie/strap loafers, medium brown. Leather soles and heels still in good condition. 11 D. $5.
> 
> PM me if interested or if you have questions. Paypal only.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5476-1.jpg


#1-3 are taken. 4 and 5 still available.


----------



## wacolo

https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789006ss2.jpg
1. Paul Stuart 3.5x59 Burgundy Camels $12
2. Paul Stuart 3.5x58 Green Camels $12

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-30
https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789005ho2.jpg
3. J. Press 3.5x57 Gold Navy Red Neat. Made in England $15
4. J. Press 3.5x57 Gold Teal Red Neat. Made in England (Second Photo has the accurate colors. $15

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-30
https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789008eb8.jpg
5. BB Makers Repp 3.75x57 Still tagged though it has been worn a time or two. $12
6. Sons & Harwell 3.25x56 75/25 Silk and Cotton. Mogador woven in England $12

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-30
https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789010zb5.jpg
7. Vineyard Vines 58x3.75 Golf Motif $12
8. BB Makers 56x3.5 100% Wool in Green, Gold, and Red $12

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-30
https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789016ig7.jpg
9. Cable Car Clothiers 56x3.25 Not tagged but it is all or mostly wool. $10 
10. Polo 58x3.75 Very Thick Tweed. A gorgeous tie in great shape, but it is not brand new. $10
11. The Gentry 57x3.5 A great old trad shop, now gone. Green and White dots. $10
All prices include CONUS shipping. Everything is in fine shape and ready to be worn. Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

NOS Allen Edmonds MacNeil Black 10.5B. Would probably work well for a 10 narrow as well. $60 Conus. Wooden Shoe Trees are included. Thanks!

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-01
https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19022de0.jpg https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19023om1.jpg


----------



## wacolo

Pendleton Scarf Authentic Boyd Tartan. I would give it a 9/10. $15 shipped CONUS. 
The windbreaker is also Pendleton. I assume made in the USA but it is not marked as such. A very vibrant green, though my rather sad pics dont reflect that. Please see the pics of the sleeve and button for the most accurate colors. Hopefully you can see the details in the pics. Sized as a small and almost works for my 40R frame, except for a little length in the sleeves. Would probably work great for a 38 or even a 40 Short. It measures 22.5 at the chest and 25" from the top of the collar. $50 shipped CONUS

By coleman996, shot with E3200 at 2009-01-30

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789035cf0.jpg https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789030ii8.jpg https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=789029hj8.jpg


----------



## EngProf

*Ties*

PM sent


----------



## AlanC

Gorgeous Florsheims, rebel, and those MacNeils are a steal for some narrow footed fellow, wacolo.


----------



## JohnMS

PM sent to wacolo


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*Beautiful HSM Overcoat - Charcoal Herringbone*

Gents,

I have a beautiful HSM overcoat of the Charcoal Herringbone variety. I bought the coat off a fellow member, but alas, it would require more work than is desirable from the tailor to fit my golfer's physique (think Jim Furyk, save Jon Daly). Nevertheless, per his consent, I have included his original post and pictures below.

Truly a gorgeous coat and I hope some chap is able to put it to good use for the final Baltic blow of winter. And as for the sizing, I would venture to guess that it likely would be a 43/44 as opposed to the below 42/43...but draw your own conclusions from the measurements. Feel free to ask any questions.

As for cost --- I'm just trying to break even on the deal, so I'm asking $65 CONUS.

M.A.M.

Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.

This is a great outerwear basic that would serve in virtually any situation.

No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43

Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"

https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/5971/p1013877ch9.jpg
https://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2126/p1013881jb0.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^I'm the original seller of the coat. It's very nice, and a great buy at that price.


----------



## LeicaLad

Very nice. Wish it were just one size larger!


----------



## rebel222

Alden Shell Cordovan LHS Unlined for Brooks Brothers size 8.5D. I personally recommend these to someone who wears a 8.5E or 9D. These are going on eBay this evening, but I thought I would put them on here in the interim. If you want to purchase them, I will pull them off of eBay. Black Shell Cordovan. The uppers are in great condition with no scratches dings nicks or gouges. The soles are original. PM me with any Q's. Asking $185 shipped CONUS. Shoe Trees not included.


----------



## md2377

*New Alden 10 AA/B*

These shoes are new Alden Foot Balance System in size 10 AA/B. Asking $125 with free shipping CONUS. Any questions, please PM me. The shoes trees are not included. 
Thanks,
md2377


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Three pairs of Brooks Brothers trousers, all marked out of a local BB store's stock and sent to a thrift shop.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bottom pair: Mid-gray flannels, flat front and cuffs. 38" waist with 2" to let out, 27.5" inseam with 1" to let down. Longest possible inseam is 32" if you lose the cuffs. Regularly $249 at BB; asking *$35 shipped* for these.
> 
> All prices include shipping in the Continental US. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.


Price drop: $35 shipped for the flannels.


----------



## rebel222

40S Ben Silver Sack Blazer 3/2 roll

Just picked up a Ben Silver Navy Sack Blazer. I have a Super Bowl Party later to go to, so I can't take pics yet. It is navy w/ patch pockets and single vent. Gold buttons. Great looking jacket. Flannel weight wool that is very soft. It is not actually labeled as wool, and I originally though that it may be cashmere. It actually could be cashmere, but I am no expert at distinguishing. Either way, it is very soft. Jacket is fully lined. 
Measurements:
Chest: 43"
Waist @ center button 41"
Sleeves 23.5"
Length from BOC 29"

Asking $120 shipped CONUS... I will post pics later (possibly tomorrow)


----------



## Steve Smith

Steve Smith said:


> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img292/paper2001jg5.jpg/1/
> 
> L to R: Brooks Brothers, Tom James, E Zegna, Tommy Hilfiger, Tommy Hilfiger with slight stain, Ralph Lauren Polo, Jos. A. Banks, old Bonaire with a couple of tiny holes. $15 shipped to US for the lot


Tie lot and BB sack sold.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Press Shirts, BB Cord Sack jacket, APC and more...*

New items that I"m clearing out of the closet...

BB Cord Sack Jacket
Size 40R (see measurements)
Sage/Olive Green

Excellent vintage Brooks Cord sack jacket. I already have another just like this one.

Measurements:
Length 30"
Shoulder 18.5"
Sleeve 24.75"
Chest 22.25"

(It's a bit lighter than the picture shows)

*$40 shipped.*

APC New Standard jeans
Tagged size: 33/34 (they're vanity sized)
Actual size: 34/34 
Raw Indigo Selvedge Denim (never been washed/soaked)

These are the real deal--raw selvedge denim from one of the best and most popular makers doing business today. This model (the New Standard) was my first introduction into premium denim. The cut, which is slim/straight, is probably the ideal for anyone. I swear by them. Purchased new from Farinelli's in VA for $155. Worn 5 times (again, never washed or soaked).

Steal these from me for *$70 shipped.*

Vintage Bass Weejuns
Made in USA
Size 9.5 D

You know the drill on these. I had three pairs (including this one) of USA Weejuns, but I"m whittling down to one. This pair is in excellent shape save for a small tear in the leather across the strap. It does not impair the look or wearing of them. However, due to this, I'm knocking the price down a bit.

*$25 shipped.*

Payments can be made via Paypal. PM for more questions/photos.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free Thomas Pink shirt!*

I have a Thomas Pink shirt to pass on; it's dark blue, has the usual Jermyn Street spread collar, and is size *16.5-36*. It's in very good condition, *except* there is a small white spot on the shirttail on the front, near the hem; this is very small and won't be seen at all when the shirt is tucked in. (And you do tuck in your shirts, don't you?!)

Anyway, this is free to a good home--so if you'd like it, send me a PM and it'll be on it's way to you!


----------



## TweedyDon

Shirt claimed! :icon_smile:


----------



## cdcro

updated



cdcro said:


> I've finally found my perfect last (barrie) and no longer wear these shoes.
> 
> 11D Floresheim wing tips $35 shipping included CONUS sold pending payment
> 
> 11D AE Cameron penny's, these are a narrow d/ wide c, and have the hardest soles known to man.
> $50 shipping included CONUS
> 
> 11d AE Mcallister, these have been recrafted by AE once
> $40 shipping included CONUS sold pending payment


----------



## AlanC

TradTeacher's APCs are great jeans, guys. I recently bought a pair myself. If you've wanted to try out nicer denim this is the way to do it. Somebody grab those.


----------



## rgrossicone

AlanC said:


> TradTeacher's APCs are great jeans, guys. I recently bought a pair myself. If you've wanted to try out nicer denim this is the way to do it. Somebody grab those.


Ditto...I sold em to Alan as they were aq bit too big...now I've spent the last 3 weeks breaking in the 30 inch waist ones (wearing them every other day in WAYWT)...I love them...grab em someone!


----------



## dshell

rebel222 said:


> Alden Shell Cordovan LHS Unlined for Brooks Brothers size 8.5D. I personally recommend these to someone who wears a 8.5E or 9D.


That does seem like quite a good deal for these shoes. Sadly not my size. :-(


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> 40S Ben Silver Sack Blazer 3/2 roll
> 
> Just picked up a Ben Silver Navy Sack Blazer. I have a Super Bowl Party later to go to, so I can't take pics yet. It is navy w/ patch pockets and single vent. Gold buttons. Great looking jacket. Flannel weight wool that is very soft. It is not actually labeled as wool, and I originally though that it may be cashmere. It actually could be cashmere, but I am no expert at distinguishing. Either way, it is very soft. Jacket is fully lined.
> Measurements:
> Chest: 43"
> Waist @ center button 41"
> Sleeves 23.5"
> Length from BOC 29"
> 
> Asking $120 shipped CONUS... I will post pics later (possibly tomorrow)


----------



## TradTeacher

Press shirts are *sold*.


----------



## TradTeacher

I'll be listing more items in the coming days, so for now...

LL Bean Original Field Coat w/ wool/nylon liner
Size Small
Saddle Tan (original color)

You know about the history and quality of this coat. This one has the button out wool liner and the insulated sleeves.

Here's a link to the coat on the Bean website: https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...oreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&from=SR&feat=sr

I can take pics if you need them. Retail is $130 for this jacket, however I'm only looking to recoup my investment in it. *$40 shipped*.


----------



## randallr

I have two pairs of Aldens and I will provide links to their SF threads.

First, 11D Cordovan loafer in #8 with a beautiful patina.
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=101069

I have done nothing to those shoes as far as restoring them. Want $200 but open to offers.

Next, Alden 12D black cap toes in AMAZING shape, I'm not kidding at all a 9.5/10. The camera shoes every little finger print on their finish.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=101060

I'd like $175 for these but open to offers. Contact me on either forum or email me at [email protected]


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Navy blazer*

Found an astounding deal on blazer buttons featuring my alma mater. One problem: The blazer is two-button, with three on sleeves. Not going to work on my 3/2 from Press, so I'm in the market for your standard two-button navy blazer in 44S or 44R. I can pay cash or swap: I have a soon-to-be-buttonless LL Bean Navy blazer in 46L. For that matter, I have a ton of other stuff--a BB charcoal suit in 48R (two button with darts), a BB blend glenplaid suit with two pairs of trousers in 44R (again, two button with darts), some AE black oxfords in a size ten-ish (I can't recall sitting here), a three-piece brown tweed Southwick suit in approx 40R (yes, two button and darted, but oozes class), some J. Crew trousers, a Hart Schaffner Marx (with ambersand) charcoal herringbone topcoat in approx 40R, a Tommy Hilfiger (yes) dark-rust alleged sportcoat in 3/2 (yes) with zipout lining (yes) tagged medium (it's not as bad as it sounds). Probably other stuff I can't remember. The shoes show wear on soles, but all of above is in excellent condition, no tears, stains, wear, etc. If you have the time, patience and photography skills I lack, what you don't keep could, I think, easily be sold here or ebay'd. All or part can be yours for a silly navy blazer, each party to bear own shipping costs. I can take pictures later if anyone's interested. Or if you don't want your closets as overstuffed as mine and you have a blazer that might work, let me know and perhaps I'll buy it. Thanks.


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> New NOS Florsheim Tan Calfskin Plain Toe Bluchers. I have a few pair available. They are all tan with the Gunboat Double-Stacked Soles and v-cleat heels. They come in the box (no shoe trees). They are all brand new. I have sizes 8.5C, 11.5D, 13C & 13D. Let me know if there is another size you are looking for, and I may be able to locate a couple more pair. They are all old stock; however, the leather is as soft as new. They were all stored in a climate controlled area in the original boxes. I guarantee their condition, and I have tons of satisfied customers on here. I am asking $200 shipped. I will be out of town for a few days, so I am using pictures of an old pair that I sold. These are identical. Measurements will also have to be on hold until I get back in town. I will put you on the list pending additional information, but if someone pays me first, they get them. I am asking $200/pr OBO shipped CONUS. PM with any questions.


Here are actual Pics. This is just one pair, but they all look the same. Let me know if you have any questions or offers. The big picture is the most accurate color.


----------



## Pentheos

*12 ee/eee*

Hey Rebel222,

I'm still waiting for you to scare up some 12 ee/eee pebblegrain longwings in brown or that odd tan/gold color you sometimes see on old Kenmoors. I'm even interested in a used pair.

I recently picked up some old black pebblegrain longwings from Ebay in my size, but nothing is turning up in brown.

Thanks!


----------



## TMMKC

*PRICE DROP*



TMMKC said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS.
> 
> Brooks Brothers (red) and Trafalgar (dark green) braces. *$18 each/$30 for both*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenic (the brand name) tan corduroy jacket. Size: Large. This is a great jacket. I almost hate to part with it, but I have so many coats and jackets, something has to get voted off the island! One note: for some reason it does not have inside pockets. *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers orange polo. I haven't worn this many times at all. Size: Large. Excellent shape. *$18*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $45*



tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage tan Baracuta, size 44R. No tears or holes, a couple minor spots that should come out with dry cleaning. Some slight pilling on the collar. $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img502/barre2.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img502/bar2sh0.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bar3pq7.jpg https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bar4tt0.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher

All of my items now *$5 off*. Look at posts 4051 and 4060 to see them.


----------



## Roark

*NEW Brooks Brothers Trousers*

I got a great deal on these but they are too large for me. Someone please take them off my hands.

BB 1818 Creme trousers (made in Canada)

100% wool

Fully lined (to the ankle)
Unaltered

Waist: 37R

*$65 shipped*

They are very nice.

PM any interest


----------



## AlanC

*WTB:* I'm interested in Brooks Brothers OCBDs in 15.5 x 34 or 16 x 34 Slim Fit (must iron versions).


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

AlanC said:


> *WTB:* I'm interested in Brooks Brothers OCBDs in 15.5 x 34 or 16 x 34 Slim Fit (must iron versions).


As am I, if AlanC passes.


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> *WTB:* I'm interested in Brooks Brothers OCBDs in 15.5 x 34 (must iron versions).


Ditto.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

tritto

I made a mistake on ebay and have a pair of 30x32 polo "philip" chinos 
in good, used condition

if someone wants to pay shipping ($6?) they're yours.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have a size 42 Brooks Brothers trenchcoat in traditional khaki and excellent condition that's looking for a new home, if anyone's interested. (I now have tonylumpkin's size 44 BB trench, which fits me much better!) This is missing its zip-in liner, but is fresh from my local (and excellent) dry cleaners.

Please PM me with interest, and offers! :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I'm trying to clear out old shoes that, for various reasons, I don't wear anymore. Thought I'd offer them here for cheap before donating them to charity. To each price listed, add $10 shipping in the CONUS (PM me for shipping rates elsewhere).
> 
> ...
> 
> 5: Cole Haan kiltie/strap loafers, medium brown. Leather soles and heels still in good condition. 11 D. $5.
> 
> PM me if interested or if you have questions. Paypal only.


Last call before I donate these: $5 plus shipping gets them.


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> *WTB:* I'm interested in Brooks Brothers OCBDs in 15.5 x 34 or 16 x 34 Slim Fit (must iron versions).





Pleasant McIvor said:


> As am I, if AlanC passes.





Reddington said:


> Ditto.


Funny you should all post this request, as I ran across 3 BB white button downs while thrifting yesterday. They were 15.5s, but 33s. One was OCBD, the other two were pinpoint and, if I'm remembering correctly, slim fit. If any of you think they'd work, I can go back and see if they're still there.


----------



## rebel222

tonylumpkin said:


> Funny you should all post this request, as I ran across 3 BB white button downs while thrifting yesterday. They were 15.5s, but 33s. One was OCBD, the other two were pinpoint and, if I'm remembering correctly, slim fit. If any of you think they'd work, I can go back and see if they're still there.


I'll take them as long as there are no holes or stains. PM sent


----------



## NorCal

*WTB*

One navy odd jacket or blazer in 46R. 
Any other quality odd jacket in 46R.

Thanks all!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers trenchcoat*

I have a Brooks Brothers trenchcoat (a real trenchcoat, rather than just a raincoat, with all the flaps, bells, and whistles!) in traditional khaki to pass on. It's a size 42, and is in excellent condition, although it lacks a zip-in liner. It's just back from my drycleaners, and so is ready to go!

I'm asking $45 shipped in CONUS; please PM with interest or offers!


----------



## TMMKC

*BRACES ARE SOLD (PENDING PAYMENT) *


TMMKC said:


>


----------



## TradTeacher

APCs are *sold*


----------



## Spats

*Alden NST, NEW, tan calfskin, 11C.*

New in the box with bags, tissue paper, etc. NOT seconds, nothing wrong, uncreased. Only one ever slipped on a foot, never walked in. Perfect, in short, but I just can't wear them all! Online Alden dealers have these for 424.00. I'll sell these for 300.00 shipped to you in conus.

Thanks, Spats

PS, These are style # 962 on the Aberdeen last, a classic that I've never seen on sale. Color is similar to whiskey. :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

LL Bean sweater
size Large
Made in USA

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This sweater was a gift to me back around 1990. I really need a medium so it's been worn *maybe* half a dozen times since then. I've got to clear out some stuff that doesn't fit and this one needs to go. It's a classic.


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Cord Sack Jacket
Size 40R (see measurements)
Sage/Olive Green

Excellent vintage Brooks Cord sack jacket. I already have another just like this one.

Measurements:
Length 30"
Shoulder 18.5"
Sleeve 24.75"
Chest 22.25"

(It's a bit lighter than the picture shows)

*$35 shipped.*

Vintage Bass Weejuns
Made in USA
Size 9.5 D

You know the drill on these. I had three pairs (including this one) of USA Weejuns, but I"m whittling down to one. This pair is in excellent shape save for a small tear in the leather across the strap. It does not impair the look or wearing of them. However, due to this, I'm knocking the price down a bit.

*$20 shipped.*

LL Bean Original Field Coat w/ wool/nylon liner
Size Small
Saddle Tan (original color)

You know about the history and quality of this coat. This one has the button out wool liner and the insulated sleeves.

Here's a link to the coat on the Bean website:

I can take pics if you need them. Retail is $130 for this jacket, however I'm only looking to recoup my investment in it. *$35 shipped.*


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I have a Brooks Brothers trenchcoat (a real trenchcoat, rather than just a raincoat, with all the flaps, bells, and whistles!) in traditional khaki to pass on. It's a size 42, and is in excellent condition, although it lacks a zip-in liner. It's just back from my drycleaners, and so is ready to go!
> 
> I'm asking $45 shipped in CONUS; please PM with interest or offers!


*BB trench claimed!* :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

*BB 1818 Madison suit, 40R*

I've listed this 40R Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison suit in the SALES Forum.


----------



## Untilted

*J.Press Flyfish Emblematic Tie* $20 shipped anywhere in the world.


----------



## Pentheos

Untilted said:


> *J.Press Flyfish Emblematic Tie* $20 shipped anywhere in the world.


I think you should give this to Patrick.


----------



## Georgia

Got a bunch of stuff for sale. If you'd like more than one item, I'm happy to cut a deal. Trades welcome!

Please PM if interested in anything...

1. *Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocrat Westchester Tassel Loafers.* These loafers are in like-new condition - the have only been tried on. They are brown, and are a size 8.5 D. These retail for $375 new, I'm asking _*SOLD*_

https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2979bz2.jpghttps://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2980mv1.jpghttps://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2981bq5.jpg

2. *Footjoy Penny Loafers. * Made in the USA - excellent condition. Size 11C. 
_*SOLD*_

Details:
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2777et8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2778zg1.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2779ut6.jpg

3. *Black Tassel Loafers by (either) C&J or Edward Green.* These are 'Made in England, and based on the heel, I'm guessing C&J made for Carroll & Co. in Beverly Hills. These are in excellent shape, I'd rate them an 8-8.5 out of 10. They are listed as size 9D, but fit more like a 8C(US). 
_*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*_

https://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2983dn6.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2984tv6.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985nd9.jpg

4. Dress Shirts - Quite a few for sale.

*Lot ONE:*

https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2959bf0.jpghttps://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2957cv3.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2958bm6.jpg
(L-R)
a. Hickey Freeman for Neiman Marcus. Listed a 16L, measures 15.5 x 35, 24" chest. _*$17 shipped CONUS*_
b. Robert Talbott. Marked 16.5 x 34. _*$17 shipped CONUS*_
c. Polo by Ralph Lauren Pink U-Strip OCBD. Marked 16.5 x 34. _*SOLD*
_

*Lot TWO:*

https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2963af5.jpghttps://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2962og7.jpghttps://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2961gi0.jpg
(L-R)
d. Ermenegildo Zegna Creamy Olive. Perfect condition. Marked 16.5|42, measures 16.5 x 35. _*$20 shipped CONUS*_
e. Viyella for Land's End Plaid. Perfect condition - flap pocket. Marked a size M-Tall, measures 15.75 x 35.25 with a 22.5" chest - very slim! _*SOLD*_
f. Polo by Ralph Lauren Classic Fit OCBD. Perfect condition. Violet-Blue with green polo logo. Size 16 x 34/35. _*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*_

*Lot THREE:*

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2967xl4.jpghttps://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2966dv1.jpghttps://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2965yy1.jpg
(L-R)
g. Vineyard Vines Burgee Shirt. Perfect condition. Marked a size Small, measures 15 x 33, with a 21" chest. _*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*_
h. Brook Brothers Luxury Oxford. Excellent condition. Size 16 x 34. _*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*_
i. Luciano Barbera 'The Blanc's Shirt'. Perfect condition - marked a size Large. Measures 16 x 35. _*SOLD*_

5. *Cashmere Sweater Vest from 'The Bermuda Shop'.* Perfect condition, marked as Edina Cashmere, Made in Scotland. Not sized, measurements are: 20" chest, 26" length (probably a Medium). 
 _*SOLD*_

https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2968ir6.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2971bu4.jpg

6. *Belts:*

a. South Carolina Flag by Zep-Pro - Size 36. Perfect condition. _*Asking $10 shipped CONUS*_
b. Navy & Kelly Green Wool Surcingle - size 34. Excellent condition. _*Asking $10 shipped CONUS
*_

7. *Black Argyle 100% Cashmere Sweater for Bergdorf Goodman.* Perfect condition. Marked a size Medium, measures: Chest: 22.5", Shoulders: 23", Sleeves: 35", Length: 31".
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2955wd3.jpg

8. *Trad 3/2 Roll Sack Suit from H. Stockton.* Grey Glen-Plaid. H.Stockton is a very upscale men's store in Atlanta. I would guess this suit is either Southwick or Norman Hilton. It is in perfect condition. The measurements are:

Jacket - 
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 31" (from the bottom of the collar)

Pants (flat front) - 
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 30.5"
Outseam: 42.5"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2976su6.jpghttps://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2977in1.jpghttps://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2975tb7.jpg

9. *Ties.* All in excellent condition.
_*Reasonable Offers Accepted*_

*LOT ONE - EMBLEMATICS*

a. Navy Hunting Dog for Johnny Walker Men's Store in Marietta, GA
b. Dirty Old Man Flasher by Allyn
c. Money Bags by Lilly Pulitzer

Details:
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2908bn8.jpg
https://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2909mv8.jpg
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2910kw3.jpg

*LOT TWO - MORE EMBLEMATICS:*

d. Navy Blue Robert Talbott for Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree logo (Torrey Pines?)
e. Red Cape Cod Neckwear - Tree Logo (Torrey Pines?)
f. Navy Cable Cars
g. Navy Squash Raquets 
h. Red English Woven Ducks
i. Navy YCDBSOYA (You Can't Do Business Sitting On Your Ass) _*SOLD*_

Details:
https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2923un4.jpg
https://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2924so1.jpg

*LOT THREE - SILKS*

j. Polo by Ralph Lauren regimental _*SOLD*_
k. Talbott for Men Bees *SOLD*
l. Robert Talbott BOC burgundy *SOLD*
m. Robert Talbott BOC Patchwork

Details:
https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2927im4.jpg
https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2928ya7.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Georgia

^^Updated inventory and lowered prices on the remaining items. Please PM if you are interested in anything...


----------



## kinnerton

PM sent on the Press tie



Untilted said:


> *J.Press Flyfish Emblematic Tie* $20 shipped anywhere in the world.


----------



## Reddington

*Polo & Brooks Brothers Ties (NWT)*

#1 - Polo Ralph Lauren 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, *$24.99 *(plus postage)
















#2 (green) - Polo Ralph Lauren wool / silk blend tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, *$24.99 *(plus postage)
















#3 (red) - Polo Ralph Lauren wool / silk blend tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, *$24.99 *(plus postage)
















#4 - Brooks Brothers 100% wool tie, made in USA. Retails for $75, NWT, *$19.99 *(+ postage)
















- Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy all 4 ties for $89.99
- Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


----------



## Reddington

*Silk Pocket Squares (NWT)*

#1 - Robert Talbott, 100% silk, made in England. Retails for $45.00, NWT, *$15.99 *(plus postage)

















#2 - 100% silk, NWT, *$15.99 *(plus postage)

















#3 - Façonnable, 100% silk, hand-made in Italy. Retails for $40.00. NWT, *$15.99 *(plus postage)

















- Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy all 3 pocket squares for $39.99


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Shell Cordovan Longwings 12/12.5*

I have a pair of lightly used 12E Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Longwings. They are on the Barrie Last, which fits large. They are very lightly used with 90% of the soles left. Double-stacked leather sole. No scratches/nick/dings or gouges. I plan on listing them on eBay tomorrow, but I thought that I would see if there is any interest on here before then. I will post pics if there is any interest. Asking $250 firm shipped CONUS.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Shoes! + Bow Tie*

Shoes!

1. Very nice pair of Allen Edmonds saddle shoes size 9.5D. Brown and tan uppers in leather and ostrich. Vibram sole. I'd put both at 75%. A few nicks and scuffs here and there but nothing serious. $50 shipped CONUS.










2. Allen Edmonds brown loafers size 9.5D. Great beater/weekend/knocking around shoe. $20 shipped CONUS.










3. Lands End black monk strap size 9.5D. Purchased these new from outlet and wore maybe six times. Still in excellent condition. $40 shipped CONUS.










4. Tan Pebble Grain Longwings size 11EEE. These are beauties - true gunboats. No brand name listed but they have the same detailing and heft as my Florsheim Kenmoors. And they are Made in USA. These appear to have been worn maybe a dozen times. $30 shipped CONUS.










5. Clark's Wallabees. Tan. Purchased new and worn maybe a dozen times. Basically I broke them in for you. Size 9.5D. $40 shipped CONUS.










6. J.Press Bow Tie. New Without Tags. Red and Blue. $20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Sport Coats + Blazer*

Sport Coats + Blazer + Tweed Suit

1. Dark Green Tweed Sport Coat from "The Man's Shop" in Waynesboro, VA. 3/2 darted. Narrow Lapels. Side vents. Slanted pockets. Partially lined. Two buttons on sleeve. Just back from the dry cleaner and ready to wear. 
Measurements:
Chest: 21
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Back: 31










$25 shipped CONUS

2. Gray/Black Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Slim lapels. Very soft shoulder (virtually unpadded). Center hook vent. Partially lined. Men's and Boy's Shop - Charlottesville, VA.
Measurements:
Chest: 23.5
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 25
Back: 30










$30 shipped CONUS

3. Navy Blazer. 3/2 Sack. Partially lined with unique polka dot lining. Gold buttons. Three buttons on sleeve. Patch side pockets. The Young Men's Shop - Charlottesville, VA. 
Measurements:
Chest: 25
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 20
Back: 32










$30 shipped CONUS

4. Southwick Brown Tweed Suit. 3/2 sack. Center hook vent. Fully lined. Four buttons on sleeve. Pants flat front and cuffed. A real gem I picked up for myself but it just didn't work on me. 
Measurements:
Jacket
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Back: 30.5

Pants
Waist: 37 with no material to be let out
Inseam: 30



















$55 shipped CONUS

Please pm with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Shirts!*

Shirts

1. JCrew 100% Cotton long sleeve shirt. Size L (16-16 ½). Blue candy stripe. Pinpoint collar. Purchased new and never worn. $15 shipped CONUS.










2. Brooks Brothers Button Down size 15 ½ x 34. Blue. All cotton. Feels like a heavier pinpoint. 
$15 shipped CONUS.










3. Vintage Woolrich Red/Black Buffalo Plaid Made in USA long sleeved wool shirt. Tagged Medium but see measurements.
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24 ½ 
Back: 31










$20 shipped CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

BB & Woolrich shirts are SOLD

J.Press Bow tie SOLD (pending payment)

Clark's Wallabees SOLD (pending payment)


----------



## tonylumpkin

Vintage Edward Green for BB/Peal & Co. Wigmores in old style EG sizing 1303, which translates to 13 D. Uppers are in excellent condition with no significant dings, scratches or cracking. The soles and heels have been recently replaced and have most of their wear left. A classic pair of slip ons. Asking $165 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img156/eg5jr6.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img22/63132533hx7.jpg/1/

https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg2di7.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg6ic5.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg7nx4.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg10de2.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg9ko0.jpg

Johnston and Murphy blake spade sole Handmades, size 12 B/AA. A very hard to find shoe, made to the highest J&M standards, when most of their shoe production was done here in the states. Covered channel stitching, great leather and distinctive spade soles. This pair is in terrific condition, save some surface crazing along the outside edge of both shoes, which I have pictured.. I have conditioned these shoes extensively since I got them and further cracking should not be an issue. Asking $125 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img171/40328775bb9.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img19/hm7fk1.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img18/hm2dj4.jpg/1/

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm6as7.jpg https://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm4ao1.jpg https://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm8ms3.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm9zr3.jpg

Alden 681 black full strap penny loafers, size 9.5 B/D. Uppers are in great shape with no issues. The soles and heels have good wear lift wxcept that the heel lifts will need to ne replaced soon. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img144/80284778kx6.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img144/fs3lm7.jpg/1/

https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fs4vn3.jpg https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fs5yn0.jpg

Allen Edmonds Byron perfed cap toes, size 7.5 D. The uppers on these are immaculate. The soles and heels were recently replaced and are 85% or better. This is a beautiful pair of shoes in great condition.
Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img21/byron2rm3.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img21/byronvn0.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img6/byron3lc4.jpg/1/

https://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=byron4jj3.jpg

Hanover L.B.Sheppard tan, pebble grain longwings, size 7 D. Top of the line Hanovers, comparable to Florsheim Imperials. Uppers are excellent, no issues, and the double soles may not wearout in your lifetime. The heels are 80% or better. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img10/lb5av7.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img212/14364046ps5.jpg/1/

https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb3pq0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb4pd4.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

AE Loafers SOLD


----------



## Tom Buchanan

TDI GUY said:


> AE Loafers SOLD


Somebody made a great purchase.

If I am not mistaken, those are shell cordovan AE Hinsdales from a few years ago. They are very good shoes.


----------



## Distinctive

tonylumpkin said:


> Funny you should all post this request, as I ran across 3 BB white button downs while thrifting yesterday. They were 15.5s, but 33s. One was OCBD, the other two were pinpoint and, if I'm remembering correctly, slim fit. If any of you think they'd work, I can go back and see if they're still there.


I've got a few on ebay right now for you guys: 5 right now at $1.25


----------



## swb120

*Shoes! Allen Edmonds, Churchs, Grenson, Alden, various sizes*

The Great Shoe Purge of 2009. Additional pairs to be added. None of the shoes have been polished, so you may see their true condition. All creases and slight scuffs are highlighted by the flash of the photos; but all scuffs can easily be polished out/over.

Any pair is *$65 shipped.*, unless noted below.

1) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue, size 9.5D, color burgundy. Uppers in good shape, insoles show heavy wear, outsoles in good shape. Can get another year or two of wear, and then will be an excellent candidate for AE recrafting.

2) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue, size 9.5D, black. Same condition as 1) above

3) Churchs tassel loafers, size 10C (UK sizing, I think, as they seem narrow), black. Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Beautiful shoes.

https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2847gd7.jpg https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2847gd7.jpg
https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2848xj3.jpg https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2849rx8.jpg

4) Grenson wingtips (details and photos to come)

5) Bruno Magli captoes, burgundy, size 10.5D (though seem to fit a little snugly). Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Soles in good condition.

https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2837oo5.jpg https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2838th5.jpg https://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2839en5.jpg https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2840sk8.jpg

6) Allen Edmonds saddle shoes, size 9.5B, black & deep burgundy, model name: "Polo." Uppers and insoles in excellent condition, sole in very good condition.

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2830bb6.jpg 
https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2827pp0.jpg

7) Alden captoes with brogueing, size 9.5D, black. (details and photos to come)

8, 9, 10) Allen Edmonds tassel loafers, size 13D, in black, brown, burgundy. Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Soles in good condition. Buy *all three pair for $125 plus shipping.*

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2805om0.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2806zn3.jpg

11) Ralph Lauren/Polo loafers, size 9D, black. Made in England. Uppers in excellent condition. Thick, sturdy leather soles are Goodyear welted and in excellent condition. Gorgeous shoes. *Asking $40 shipped*.


----------



## swb120

*NWOT Brooks Brothers single breasted raincoat, newest model, made in USA, size 48L*

Absolutely gorgeous and like new Brooks Brothers single breasted raincoat, in classic khaki color, size 48L. Zip-in wool liner. Made in US. Exactly like the model currently for sale at BB for $698, which is made in Thailand. Asking *$200 shipped*.


----------



## TDI GUY

Navy Blazer is SOLD

Southwick Tweed Suit, Tweed Sport Coat and Herringbone Sport Coat still available. I realize the pics are not the greatest, so if you are interested in one but would like better pics, just pm me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS

EGs NOW $150
J&Ms NOW $115
Aldens NOW $65
AEs NOW $65
Hanovers NOW $67.50*



tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage Edward Green for BB/Peal & Co. Wigmores in old style EG sizing 1303, which translates to 13 D. Uppers are in excellent condition with no significant dings, scratches or cracking. The soles and heels have been recently replaced and have most of their wear left. A classic pair of slip ons. Asking $165 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img156/eg5jr6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img22/63132533hx7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg2di7.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg6ic5.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg7nx4.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg10de2.jpg https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eg9ko0.jpg
> 
> Johnston and Murphy blake spade sole Handmades, size 12 B/AA. A very hard to find shoe, made to the highest J&M standards, when most of their shoe production was done here in the states. Covered channel stitching, great leather and distinctive spade soles. This pair is in terrific condition, save some surface crazing along the outside edge of both shoes, which I have pictured.. I have conditioned these shoes extensively since I got them and further cracking should not be an issue. Asking $125 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img171/40328775bb9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img19/hm7fk1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img18/hm2dj4.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm6as7.jpg https://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm4ao1.jpg https://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm8ms3.jpg https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm9zr3.jpg
> 
> Alden 681 black full strap penny loafers, size 9.5 B/D. Uppers are in great shape with no issues. The soles and heels have good wear lift wxcept that the heel lifts will need to ne replaced soon. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img144/80284778kx6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img144/fs3lm7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fs4vn3.jpg https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fs5yn0.jpg
> 
> Allen Edmonds Byron perfed cap toes, size 7.5 D. The uppers on these are immaculate. The soles and heels were recently replaced and are 85% or better. This is a beautiful pair of shoes in great condition.
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img21/byron2rm3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img21/byronvn0.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img6/byron3lc4.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=byron4jj3.jpg
> 
> Hanover L.B.Sheppard tan, pebble grain longwings, size 7 D. Top of the line Hanovers, comparable to Florsheim Imperials. Uppers are excellent, no issues, and the double soles may not wearout in your lifetime. The heels are 80% or better. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img10/lb5av7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img212/14364046ps5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb3pq0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb4pd4.jpg


----------



## aljazz

*DESPERATELY SEEKING*

Not Susan but a 3/2 herringbone sack jacket with all the vintage trimmings - lapped/welted seams, hooked vent, flap and patch pockets, half lining etc.

I suspect the problem may be my size - 36S - but here`s hoping.

Is there one out there?

PM me if you can help.

NB location


----------



## etown883

*AE Randolph Shell Cordovan 8.5D/9D*

Offering up some nice condition AE Randolphs in Shell Cordovan. Heel has been replaced with rubber, not combo as is normal with AE Shell. Got these off ebay, but when they arrived it was clear that someone with larger feet than 8.5 stretched them out. Seems like the person had a very wide foot, tried to show you some measurements of this. I would recommend to more of a 9D or E. Leather is in great shape. Looking for $70 shipped or if anyone has a 36R or 37R suit they want to trade, I could use that too.

https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shoe7da0.jpg


----------



## etown883

Shoes sold!


----------



## randallr

Alden 12D cap-toes $100 SHIPPED CONUS


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*J. Press overcoat*

This is a great J. Press overcoat, that is too large for me anymore, I won it on ebay a few years back and had Winston Tailors do repairs to a torn pocket flap, which looks good as new these days!

Very fine charcoal herringbone twill wool. Undarted front, 3 exterior pockets, 2 interior.
Hidden button placket.

Overall condition is very good, considering it is a few years old, but well taken care of...

Size is probably around a 44R, but would fit a larger 46R even.
Across back at armpit: 22"
Back from Top Collar to Hem: 42"
Sleeve: 24"




























I'd like to get $60 out of it + S&H.

SOLD.


----------



## AlanC

^Great price on that coat.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Already PM'd--fingers crossed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*44R 100% Cashmere coat by Alpacuna*

A couple of months ago I received the Alpacuna coat sold by tonylumkin from 32rollandrock in a trade. It's an absolutely beautiful coat, with *handsewn buttonholes* and *pick stitching*.

Alas, I know that I'll never give it the wear it deserves--since I had it dry-cleaned on receipt it's hung in my closet, waiting for that 'special occasion' when my usual tweed coat will need to give way to it. But, that's a waste of a gorgeous garmet, so it's back up here looking for a new home. Pictures can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=830875#post830875

There is no size marking, but I think it's about a R--it's just a tad too short on me, and I need a L.

Chest: 25"
Sleeves: 24.75, with 2" under. 
Shoulders: 20.25
Length: 42.5

Please note that I carefully removed the label before sending it to the drycleaners, but I still have it and it will come with the coat.

I would like to ask $45 shipped in CONUS, or trade for a Press, Brooks or Harris tweed 3/2 jacket in 44L.

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sterling BB engine-turned buckle*

I have a sterling silver engine-turned Brooks Brothers buckle for a 1" belt strap to pass on. This is marked both "sterling" and "Brooks brothers" on the reverse, and the hinge is beautifully tight. I believe that this retailed for $228 from BB, and it seems to be out of stock. It's shown here, though, in an eBay auction with a BIN of $150 plus shipping.

Please note that there are some very, very small surface scratches on this buckle, although these can only be seen close up once it's polished. More importantly, this has been (lightly, I think) engraved in the cartouche with the initials "CCL". (So, if your surbname start with L or C, you're in luck!  )

I was planning on having these buffed out (which is cheap), but then received an inherited BB sterling buckle for Christmas (with my great-uncle's monogram!) , and since I don't need two....

I'm like $45 shipped in CONUS or offer or trade, as outlined above, for this buckle! *Please PM with interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hickey Freeman Flight Coat*

I have a beautiful, probably MTM, Hickey Freeman Flight Coat to pass on--the Grail of trad. coats!

Moreover, this is in beautiful condition, and comes in utterly-useable for everyday wear dark blue. I'll check measurements in the next day or so, but I think it will be c.44R.

Please PM with initial interest--more details coming up!

(This is, alas, another victim to my realization that I just don't use some of the nicest items I have, and so they're better off with chaps who will...)


----------



## jhcam8

*New Old Stock Florsheim Royal Imperial Pebblegrain Longwings*

Marked 11B and fits a 10.5D which is my size.
V - cleat heel, 5 nail double oak sole
Length 12 7/8"
Width 4 3/8
Inside length 11 7/8 - 12"
*$240* shipped


----------



## The Deacon

I'm offering for sale this pair of Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft VII HAND MADE Leather Perforated Captoe derby in size 9 D/B (9D). They are in excellent condition and look to be worn once or twice. Supple with no signs of dryness nor cuts, cracks, nicks. Little wear to sole and heel. Hand and Made still discernable on soles as is the tell tale criss cross pattern on about 1/3 of both soles. Just look at the edges! These listed for $1000 by the factory and were built by that one worker at J&M and when he died in 1999 so did this model. As has been discussed on this august forum and the other forum of record, the RAT Pack favored these shoes and had numerous models made up. I'm asking $150 shipped, sales in CONUS via Paypal or US Postal Service money order. Will entertain offers.

[/quote]

































































Bass Weejuns 11D $30 shipped

























































New ET Wright Black leather Pebble grain lace ups 11 3A $30 shipped





































Vintage Dexter Black Leather Plain toe bluchers 9D with leather double soles and rubber heels $20 shipped




































New without tags, Evan Picone for Lord & Taylor Green tweed sport coat in size 38 or 40. Jacket length is 30 ¾ inches from bottom of collar, Chest: 43inches, Waist: 40 inches, Sleeve from shoulder seam: 24 ¾ inches $30 shipped SOLD


----------



## jhcam8

^ Those J&M's are sweet, Deac.


----------



## The Deacon

Why thank you kindly jh!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Makers Navy 3/2 Sack Suit 43L/Vintage Tan Nettleton Longwings 12 B*

I thought I had pretty much found the holy grail of trad thrift store suit shopping, a Brooks Brothers Makers navy 3/2 sack in near perfect condition. The only problem...not my size. Anyone want to buy the holy grail? This is truly a beautiful suit. It is a mid-weight serge in deep navy, fully canvassed and no dry cleaner shine. Measurements are approximately: chest 22 1/2", sleeves 25" plus 2" under, shoulders 19" seam to seam, length 34" from the top of the collar. Trousers: 19" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 2" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. It is tagged a 43 L. Asking $110 shipped CONUS. Reasonable offers are welcome.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img13/bbn6qe9.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img212/bbn2nd8.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img3/bbn4kh1.jpg/1/

https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbn3uw7.jpg

Vintage Nettleton tan pebble grain longwings, size 12 B. These are very lightly worn with the original heels and double leather soles. The uppers are in excellent condition although I should point out there is a small pucker in the leather on the inside rear of the right shoe. Shoes that were built to last a lifetime. Asking $95 shipped CONUS. Reasonable offers welcome.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img201/net4tk4.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img26/net6pd1.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img26/net5do6.jpg/1/

https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net3hh1.jpg https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net2ku0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=netbk7.jpg


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> Here are actual Pics. This is just one pair, but they all look the same. Let me know if you have any questions or offers. The big picture is the most accurate color.


These are still available in 8.5C, 13C, and 13D... Price drop to $160 shipped.


----------



## Pentheos

So many beautiful shoes lately, BUT NONE FIT ME.

I've been on the hunt now for months for some brown pebblegrain longwings in 12 ee/eee. Please keep eyes open.


----------



## TDI GUY

Pentheos said:


> So many beautiful shoes lately, BUT NONE FIT ME.
> 
> I've been on the hunt now for months for some brown pebblegrain longwings in 12 ee/eee. Please keep eyes open.


Pentheos:
I have a pair of the shoes you describe in 11EEE. If you like, I can try to take some actual measurements to see if they'll fit?


----------



## TDI GUY

Here's the link to the original post:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57921&page=164


----------



## The Deacon

PRICE DROP ON Johnston and Murphy Handmades *$125* in CONUS shipped via USPS priority mail with signature confirmation and insurance.



The Deacon said:


> I'm offering for sale this pair of Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft VII HAND MADE Leather Perforated Captoe derby in size 9 D/B (9D). They are in excellent condition and look to be worn once or twice. Supple with no signs of dryness nor cuts, cracks, nicks. Little wear to sole and heel. Hand and Made still discernable on soles as is the tell tale criss cross pattern on about 1/3 of both soles. Just look at the edges! These listed for $1000 by the factory and were built by that one worker at J&M and when he died in 1999 so did this model. As has been discussed on this august forum and the other forum of record, the RAT Pack favored these shoes and had numerous models made up. I'm asking $150 *now $125* shipped, sales in CONUS via Paypal or US Postal Service money order. Will entertain offers. Sale pending




































































Bass Weejuns 11D $30 shipped























































New ET Wright Black leather Pebble grain lace ups 11 3A $30 shipped





































Vintage Dexter Black Leather Plain toe bluchers 9D with leather double soles and rubber heels $20 shipped




































New without tags, Evan Picone for Lord & Taylor Green tweed sport coat in size 38 or 40. Jacket length is 30 ¾ inches from bottom of collar, Chest: 43inches, Waist: 40 inches, Sleeve from shoulder seam: 24 ¾ inches $30 shipped SOLD







































































[/quote]


----------



## C. Sharp

C. Sharp said:


> I have these items that maybe of interest.
> 
> 1. Sperry Topsiders 12M
> 
> 2. LE boat shoes 10.5 M
> 
> 3. SEBAGO Beef-roll Penny loafers made in the USA for the very diminutive foot size 5M
> 
> Please contact me if you have any interest.


Sperry's are now sold.

The other items are available if interested PM me and I can send the link for pictures and we can talk prices.


----------



## RTW

*Bills Khakis Chinos *- New, 1st quality, washed
Size 32 waist, M2 plain front, unhemmed
Colors: Khaki, Mushroom
$50 ea. plus shipping

*Bills Khakis Chamois Cloth Pants *- NWT, 1st quality 
Size 33 waist, M2 plain front, unhemmed
Color: Nubuck (this color not currently offered)
$75 plus shipping


----------



## jhcam8

RTW said:


> *Bills Khakis Chinos *- New, 1st quality, washed
> Size 32 waist, M2 plain front, unhemmed
> Colors: Khaki, Mushroom
> $50 ea. plus shipping
> 
> *Bills Khakis Chamois Cloth Pants *- NWT, 1st quality
> Size 33 waist, M2 plain front, unhemmed
> Color: Nubuck (this color not currently offered)
> $75 plus shipping


pm sent


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

price drop $60 CONUS ...



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have a beautiful HSM overcoat of the Charcoal Herringbone variety. I bought the coat off a fellow member, but alas, it would require more work than is desirable from the tailor to fit my golfer's physique (think Jim Furyk, save Jon Daly). Nevertheless, per his consent, I have included his original post and pictures below.
> 
> Truly a gorgeous coat and I hope some chap is able to put it to good use for the final Baltic blow of winter. And as for the sizing, I would venture to guess that it likely would be a 43/44 as opposed to the below 42/43...but draw your own conclusions from the measurements. Feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> M.A.M.
> 
> Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
> Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
> Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.
> 
> This is a great outerwear basic that would serve in virtually any situation.
> 
> No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43
> 
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"
> 
> https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/5971/p1013877ch9.jpg
> https://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2126/p1013881jb0.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> A couple of months ago I received the Alpacuna coat sold by tonylumkin from 32rollandrock in a trade. It's an absolutely beautiful coat, with *handsewn buttonholes* and *pick stitching*.
> 
> Alas, I know that I'll never give it the wear it deserves--since I had it dry-cleaned on receipt it's hung in my closet, waiting for that 'special occasion' when my usual tweed coat will need to give way to it. But, that's a waste of a gorgeous garmet, so it's back up here looking for a new home. Pictures can be found here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=830875#post830875
> 
> There is no size marking, but I think it's about a R--it's just a tad too short on me, and I need a L.
> 
> Chest: 25"
> Sleeves: 24.75, with 2" under.
> Shoulders: 20.25
> Length: 42.5
> 
> Please note that I carefully removed the label before sending it to the drycleaners, but I still have it and it will come with the coat.
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*


*The coat has found a new home!* :icon_smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB suit has sold*
*Nettleton Longwings NOW $75*



tonylumpkin said:


> I thought I had pretty much found the holy grail of trad thrift store suit shopping, a Brooks Brothers Makers navy 3/2 sack in near perfect condition. The only problem...not my size. Anyone want to buy the holy grail? This is truly a beautiful suit. It is a mid-weight serge in deep navy, fully canvassed and no dry cleaner shine. Measurements are approximately: chest 22 1/2", sleeves 25" plus 2" under, shoulders 19" seam to seam, length 34" from the top of the collar. Trousers: 19" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 2" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. It is tagged a 43 L. Asking $110 shipped CONUS. Reasonable offers are welcome.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img13/bbn6qe9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img212/bbn2nd8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img3/bbn4kh1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbn3uw7.jpg
> 
> Vintage Nettleton tan pebble grain longwings, size 12 B. These are very lightly worn with the original heels and double leather soles. The uppers are in excellent condition although I should point out there is a small pucker in the leather on the inside rear of the right shoe. Shoes that were built to last a lifetime. Asking $95 shipped CONUS. Reasonable offers welcome.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img201/net4tk4.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img26/net6pd1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img26/net5do6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net3hh1.jpg https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=net2ku0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=netbk7.jpg


----------



## rebel222

If someone is lucky enough to wear a 12B, you should jump on those Nettletons. ^^^^ Great quality for a vintage piece.


----------



## swb120

*Discounted prices*

*The below shoes are now $55 shipped per pair. * If listed as less, knock $10 off of the stated price.



swb120 said:


> The Great Shoe Purge of 2009. Additional pairs to be added. None of the shoes have been polished, so you may see their true condition. All creases and slight scuffs are highlighted by the flash of the photos; but all scuffs can easily be polished out/over.
> 
> Any pair is *$65 shipped.*, unless noted below.
> 
> 1) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue, size 9.5D, color burgundy. Uppers in good shape, insoles show heavy wear, outsoles in good shape. Can get another year or two of wear, and then will be an excellent candidate for AE recrafting.
> 
> 2) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue, size 9.5D, black. Same condition as 1) above
> 
> 3) Churchs tassel loafers, size 10C (UK sizing, I think, as they seem narrow), black. Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Beautiful shoes.
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2847gd7.jpg https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2847gd7.jpg
> https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2848xj3.jpg https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2849rx8.jpg
> 
> 4) Grenson wingtips (details and photos to come)
> 
> 5) Bruno Magli captoes, burgundy, size 10.5D (though seem to fit a little snugly). Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Soles in good condition.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2837oo5.jpg https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2838th5.jpg https://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2839en5.jpg https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2840sk8.jpg
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds saddle shoes, size 9.5B, black & deep burgundy, model name: "Polo." Uppers and insoles in excellent condition, sole in very good condition.
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2830bb6.jpg
> https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2827pp0.jpg
> 
> 7) Alden captoes with brogueing, size 9.5D, black. (details and photos to come)
> 
> 8, 9, 10) Allen Edmonds tassel loafers, size 13D, in black, brown, burgundy. Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Soles in good condition. Buy *all three pair for $125 plus shipping.*
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2805om0.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2806zn3.jpg
> 
> 11) Ralph Lauren/Polo loafers, size 9D, black. Made in England. Uppers in excellent condition. Thick, sturdy leather soles are Goodyear welted and in excellent condition. Gorgeous shoes. *Asking $40 shipped*.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Price cut on Nettletons listed above.


----------



## Buster Brown

Doing a little housecleaning and thought a couple items may be of interest to our trad community:

Lands' End cords in green/black Glen Plaid. I believe these qualify as 'GTH.' Tagged "Mens Regular 34." Measurements are 17" across waist, 30" inseam, 1.25" cuff. 100% cotton. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.

Detail of pattern:

There is a little bit of material left to let the waist out:









Repp tie in blue, orange, and white from 'Wollmark Collection, Chicago.' 100% silk, standard dimensions (3.75" wide, 57" long). Asking $15, shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

*McGeorge of Dumfries Scottish 100% Cashmere V Neck Sweaters - M*

Some of the finest cashmere sweaters ever made. New old stock McGeorge cashmere V necks retail at O'Connells in Buffalo NY for $425. You can have these for $59 each shipped in CONUS. Saddle Shouldered. Very gently worn--no pilling, holes, tears, rips, odors, etc. In dark green and peach. Perfect under a tweed sport coat.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2423113900104509546IdQwXS

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2421884580104509546FKTeeH

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2194469660104509546xiGdvP

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2640055630104509546FTTgDU


----------



## The Deacon

*BASS WEEJUNS 11D*

Sale pending on my Tan Weejuns in my sale post above that also includes the J&M Hand mades(sale pending also).


----------



## TweedyDon

This sterling silver Brook Brothers engine-turned buckle is now *just $40 shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:*



TweedyDon said:


> I have a sterling silver engine-turned Brooks Brothers buckle for a 1" belt strap to pass on. This is marked both "sterling" and "Brooks brothers" on the reverse, and the hinge is beautifully tight. I believe that this retailed for $228 from BB, and it seems to be out of stock. It's shown here, though, in an eBay auction with a BIN of $150 plus shipping.
> 
> Please note that there are some very, very small surface scratches on this buckle, although these can only be seen close up once it's polished. More importantly, this has been (lightly, I think) engraved in the cartouche with the initials "CCL". (So, if your surbname start with L or C, you're in luck!  )
> 
> I was planning on having these buffed out (which is cheap), but then received an inherited BB sterling buckle for Christmas (with my great-uncle's monogram!) , and since I don't need two....
> 
> I'm like $45 shipped in CONUS or offer or trade, as outlined above, for this buckle! *Please PM with interest.*


----------



## PedanticTurkey

38R Brooks Brothers camelhair 3/2 sack coat ($40 shipped CONUS)

2 buttons on sleeve, single vent.

Chest 41
Waist 39
Shoulders 17.75
Length (from BOC) 30.75
Sleeve 24.5 (+2)


----------



## zarathustra

It is possible to give the shoulder/chest measurement for these?



M. Charles said:


> *McGeorge of Dumfries Scottish 100% Cashmere V Neck Sweaters - M*
> 
> Some of the finest cashmere sweaters ever made. New old stock McGeorge cashmere V necks retail at O'Connells in Buffalo NY for $425. You can have these for $59 each shipped in CONUS. Saddle Shouldered. Very gently worn--no pilling, holes, tears, rips, odors, etc. In dark green and peach. Perfect under a tweed sport coat.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2423113900104509546IdQwXS
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2421884580104509546FKTeeH
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2194469660104509546xiGdvP
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2640055630104509546FTTgDU


----------



## M. Charles

zarathustra said:


> It is possible to give the shoulder/chest measurement for these?


Sure. The green sweater is sold pending payment but the peach measures approximately:

20" Across the Chest..17" Across The Shoulders...Sleeves Measure 31" & 25" In Length.Top To Bottom


----------



## M. Charles

^price drop on peach sweater to $49


----------



## Mannix

Isaia Napoli polo shirt size Medium. Pinkish/red in color. Retailed for $165, I would like $80 shipped CONUS. Measurements: pit to pit is 20.5 inches, collar seam to bottom hem is 26.5 inches, and the sleeves are 9 inches from shoulder hem.


----------



## 18246

*Ben Silver Blazer*

Great NEW Ben Silver blazer; unfortunatally, it dosn't fit me. $200.00 shipped. 42R




























The jacket measures to a 42 Regular with the arms ( 24 inches). Pit to Pit is 23", length is 32" total This is perhaps the nicest jacket I've ever seen. PM me for questions.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Brooks Brothers Trench, 42L*

I have a very nice Brooks Brothers Trench I purchased off this Exchange, but it is too large for me. It's a standard, double-breasted trench coat, khaki-colored, 42L, and in excellent condition.

I'll ship it to whoever makes the best offer. In the spirit of the "Exchange," I welcome interesting trades (40L-41R, 15.5x34, 10D, 34 waist).

Please PM if you're interested.


----------



## M. Charles

*vintage brown weejuns*

*Vintage BROWN Bass Weejuns -- 10 / 10.5
*

You simply can't find Weejuns made like this anymore. In a medium brown/tan and good quality leather rather than plastic-like burgundy, etc.

I wear a 10.5C in almost every shoe make from Alden to Weejuns. These are marked 10.5C but they are both too short and too wide. I think they would most accurately fit someone who normally wears a 10 D (medium). Shoe trees not included.

Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2845078420104509546ZJxrov

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2918220730104509546DuKYyw

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2950330430104509546cPNaBR

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2743863770104509546UkEFLm

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2326781000104509546RJTlKC

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2662879680104509546bAZAre


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Okay guys, here's the deal;

In two weeks, I'm going to be moving. I have a heap of things I can't take with me. Here's the list of what I have; feel free to make me an offer, either monetary or for trade. I'm happy to furnish pictures of anything you see that you might like. Some of these things may need a trip to the cleaners due to dust.

Like I've said before, I'm up for anything for by Brooks Brothers, especially the BB#1 stripe ties. I'm a size 38R in jackets, 33/30 in pants, and between 8 and 9 D or E in shoes. 


Designer: 
-POLO RALPH LAUREN 40L houndstooth jacket, 3 button rolling lapel, working ticket pocket
-JOS. A BANK 39R navy blazer, antiqued buttons
-BROOKS BROS 1818 gray pinstripe jacket 42R
-BROOKS BROS 1818 gray jacket 38R minor wear on the cuff that can be concealed by taking the cuff up a little.
-ANGELO FERARRI murky gray herringbone jacket with stripes that are visible at a distance 40R
-COUNTRY BRITCHES 39R DB jacket, dark navy pinstripe (one broken button)
-RAFAEL gray donegal stripe suit, side vents, 31x29
-GIORGIO ST ANGELO light gray donegal suit, 31x30 
-LOU POLLACK for Mancillas International tan jacket and vest, 40R, frayed cuff that could be repaired
-Corneliani DB black jacket sz.44-46R 
-HART SCHAFFNER MARX Striped suit brown/gray 39R 33x33
-HART SCHAFFNER MARX DB topcoat, sz. 44L

Consumer:
-Barrington jacket, 38R
-STAFFORD dark blue jacket, 38R, needs cleaning

Vintage:
-KOSITCHEK'S Windowpane plaid jacket 40R
-MAY'S OF MICHIGAN gray pinstripe suit, very vintage, fake ticket pocket, polyester, 32x30
-JOHN H. DANIEL navy glenn plaid jacket 40R
-BOTANY 500 gray/tan glenn plaid jacket and vest; lining around armhole needs restitching
-MAY'S OF MICHIGAN gray herringbone overcoat 40 R


----------



## Mannix

My Pet said:


> Okay guys, here's the deal;
> 
> In two weeks, I'm going to be moving. I have a heap of things I can't take with me. Here's the list of what I have; feel free to make me an offer, either monetary or for trade. I'm happy to furnish pictures of anything you see that you might like. Some of these things may need a trip to the cleaners due to dust.
> 
> Like I've said before, I'm up for anything for by Brooks Brothers, especially the BB#1 stripe ties. I'm a size 38R in jackets, 33/30 in pants, and between 8 and 9 D or E in shoes.
> 
> Designer:
> -POLO RALPH LAUREN 40L houndstooth jacket, 3 button rolling lapel, working ticket pocket
> -JOS. A BANK 39R navy blazer, antiqued buttons
> -BROOKS BROS 1818 gray pinstripe jacket 42R
> -BROOKS BROS 1818 gray jacket 38R minor wear on the cuff that can be concealed by taking the cuff up a little.
> -ANGELO FERARRI murky gray herringbone jacket with stripes that are visible at a distance 40R
> -COUNTRY BRITCHES 39R DB jacket, dark navy pinstripe (one broken button)
> -RAFAEL gray donegal stripe suit, side vents, 31x29
> -GIORGIO ST ANGELO light gray donegal suit, 31x30
> -LOU POLLACK for Mancillas International tan jacket and vest, 40R, frayed cuff that could be repaired
> -Corneliani DB black jacket sz.44-46R
> -HART SCHAFFNER MARX Striped suit brown/gray 39R 33x33
> -HART SCHAFFNER MARX DB topcoat, sz. 44L
> 
> Consumer:
> -Barrington jacket, 38R
> -STAFFORD dark blue jacket, 38R, needs cleaning
> 
> Vintage:
> -KOSITCHEK'S Windowpane plaid jacket 40R
> -MAY'S OF MICHIGAN gray pinstripe suit, very vintage, fake ticket pocket, polyester, 32x30
> -JOHN H. DANIEL navy glenn plaid jacket 40R
> -BOTANY 500 gray/tan glenn plaid jacket and vest; lining around armhole needs restitching
> -MAY'S OF MICHIGAN gray herringbone overcoat 40 R


I would like more info/pics on the Polo Ralph Lauren houndstooth jacket please. Measurements would be nice as well, thanks.


----------



## Untilted

*flannel trousers lowered to $70 shipped!*



Untilted said:


> New With Tag flat front Corneliani grey wool flannel trousers, unhemmed.* Waist size is 30*, can be let out 2 inches. Great construction, stunningly soft flannel. *$70 including shipping paypaled* for those of you who are not familiar with Corneliani, it makes the higher end stuff for Polo Ralph Lauren in Italy, much better quality than BB.
> 
> J.Press blue university stripe OCBD, worn less than 3 times, *14.5 neck 33 sleeve*. Signature flap pocket on chest. As tradly as you can get. Slimmer fit than Brooks Brothers. *$40 shipped*


----------



## srivats

Charles, those weejuns are amazing. Impossible to find today in such good condition.

Too bad I wear a 9.5 ... otherwise I'dve taken them.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Ties!*

Lot 1









BB Makers. 1 Repp, 2 Foulard. 3" at widest point.
$10 shipped CONUS

Lot 2









BB Makers. 2 Repp. 3" at widest point. Marroon/Gold/White and Brown/Gold/Navy
$10 shipped CONUS

Lot 3









3 Knits. 2 (maroon and red) Yves Saint Laurent. Cotton (Don't let the YSL label fool you - these are nice ties!). J.Crew Silk Knit, Red and Navy. New With Tags.
$22 shipped CONUS

Extra









Polo. Red/Navy/Green Repp.
$8 shipped

$35 for everything.

Please PM with interest.


----------



## jhcam8

Untilted said:


> *flannel trousers lowered to $70 shipped!*


Great deal on the pants - on sale for over 200 around Xmas, I think.


----------



## TDI GUY

Tie Lot 1 is SOLD pending payment


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

AE Saddles now $35 shipped CONUS

LE Monk Straps now $25 shipped CONUS



TDI GUY said:


> Shoes!
> 
> 1. Very nice pair of Allen Edmonds saddle shoes size 9.5D. Brown and tan uppers in leather and ostrich. Vibram sole. I'd put both at 75%. A few nicks and scuffs here and there but nothing serious. $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lands End black monk strap size 9.5D. Purchased these new from outlet and wore maybe six times. Still in excellent condition. $40 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TDI GUY

*More Price Reductions*

Dark Green Tweed now $15 shipped CONUS

Herringbone Tweed now $20 shipped CONUS (someone should really buy this jacket - about as classically trad as you could imagine).

Southwick Tweed Suit now $40 shipped CONUS (another classic that I would really like to see find a good home. Better pictures available upon request [I know, those are terrible]).



TDI GUY said:


> Sport Coats + Blazer + Tweed Suit
> 
> 1. Dark Green Tweed Sport Coat from "The Man's Shop" in Waynesboro, VA. 3/2 darted. Narrow Lapels. Side vents. Slanted pockets. Partially lined. Two buttons on sleeve. Just back from the dry cleaner and ready to wear.
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Back: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> 2. Gray/Black Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Slim lapels. Very soft shoulder (virtually unpadded). Center hook vent. Partially lined. Men's and Boy's Shop - Charlottesville, VA.
> Measurements:
> Chest: 23.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Sleeve: 25
> Back: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> 4. Southwick Brown Tweed Suit. 3/2 sack. Center hook vent. Fully lined. Four buttons on sleeve. Pants flat front and cuffed. A real gem I picked up for myself but it just didn't work on me.
> Measurements:
> Jacket
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 19
> Back: 30.5
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 37 with no material to be let out
> Inseam: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please pm with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TMMKC

TDI GUY said:


> Herringbone Tweed now $20 shipped CONUS (someone should really buy this jacket - about as classically trad as you could imagine).


PM sent on the tweed jacket.


----------



## safetyfast

*Gloverall duffle 42r*

Size 42R vintage Gloverall duffle. Fit is a little on the small side. Can be worn by a 42, but would be snug with jacket underneath. Leather and fake horn toggles. Zipper professionally added at some point. Should be easy to remove. Almost imperceptible stain on one cuff. Should sponge or clean off. $70 shipped.


----------



## safetyfast

*42R Brooks sack tweed blazer*

42R Brooks Brothers sack blazer in tweed with all patch pockets. Excellent shape. $50 shipped.


----------



## safetyfast

*42 Harris tweed*

Harris tweed 3/2 sack. Half canvas, leather buttons marked 42R. Shoulders 18.5", 32" long, sleeves 24.5" and chest approx 45". Other than the Harris Tweed tag, it is marked "David Golart, Vineyard Haven, Mass"
$40 shipped to the upper 48.


----------



## safetyfast

*Lands End cord blazer.*

Marked L, 42-44R. Casual unlined cord blazer in brown. Patch pockets with flaps. Only worn once or twice. Shoulder 21" . Sleeves 24.5" with 1 inch to let. $40 shipped. 32" long.


----------



## safetyfast

I started to put my grey pinstripe suit up here, but decided I liked it too much to part with it. Sorry.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Closet clearing!*

I'm going to be clearing through my wardrobe later this week, and so will be posting some tradly items that I don't use up here at "recession prices", all of which are negotiable. As a "sneak preview", I'll be listing at least:

1) A Korchmar/Atlas attache case in British tan; this is the old-fashioned, uber-Trad kind with leather protectors over the brass hardward. In Very Good condition, except it has a long scuff mark on one side. The list price of these cases is over $450 new; I will be asking c. $75 shipped in CONUS.

2) A Loewe satchel in black. This is lovely soft leather, but rather scuffed, and has some loose stitching at one corner, and so I'll be asking only $25 shipped in CONUS.

3) A Bean barn jacket--the old, good kind--in stone, size XL (or maybe L?). c. $50 shipped in CONUS.

4) A pair of Allen Edmonds saddle shoes in brown and dark brown, size 11D, excellent condition, $50 shipped in CONUS.

5) A lovely Harris tweed 2-button jacket in small dark brown, green, and blue houndstooth, size 48L, by Pitlochry in Scotland, c. $50 shipped in CONUS.

6) A cashmere V-neck sweater in mid-blue, asking $30 shipped in CONUS.

7) A Schott Dur-o-Jac motorcycle jacket, size 46, in excellent condition; this is the corrected-grain version of the Perfecto. Asking $80 shipped. (Ok, not as trad. as the other items, but this is made in Elizabeth, NJ,a nd is the quintessential American biker jacket!)

I'll give more information and measurements--and more items!--later this week.

*Please PM with initial interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB Sterling silver buckle*

Sterling silver BB buckle now only $35, shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:

Originally Posted by *TweedyDon* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=890975#post890975 
_I have a sterling silver engine-turned Brooks Brothers buckle for a 1" belt strap to pass on. This is marked both "sterling" and "Brooks brothers" on the reverse, and the hinge is beautifully tight. I believe that this retailed for $228 from BB, and it seems to be out of stock. It's shown here, though, in an eBay auction with a BIN of $150 plus shipping._



_Please note that there are some very, very small surface scratches on this buckle, although these can only be seen close up once it's polished. More importantly, this has been (lightly, I think) engraved in the cartouche with the initials "CCL". (So, if your surbname start with L or C, you're in luck!  )_

_I was planning on having these buffed out (which is cheap), but then received an inherited BB sterling buckle for Christmas (with my great-uncle's monogram!) , and since I don't need two...._

_*Please PM with interest.*_


----------



## TDI GUY

*BB Blazer, Brookstweed, J.Press Bowtie, etc.*

1. BB Makers Wool Sack Blazer









This is about as good as it gets. 3/2 Sack. Patch Pockets on Hips and Chest. Two Buttons on Sleeve. Partially Lined. Feels like 100% Wool. Size not marked. Seems to fit like 42R but please check measurements:
Chest: 22.25
Sleeve: 25
Shoulders: 19
Length (from below collar): 30
$50 Shipped CONUS

2. BB Makers Brookstweed









3/2 Sack Tweed. Two Buttons on Sleeve. Patch Pockets on Hip. Seems to fit lke 42R but please check measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulders: 19
Length (from below collar): 30
$40 shipped CONUS

3. Two Button Sack Blazer (inside tag reads "Hand Tailored for Merle McMaster")


















The elusive two button sack. Hopsack weave. Fully Lined. Material not marked but feels like a wool blend. Antiqued Brass Buttons. Seems like a 40R but check measurements.

Chest: 22.25
Sleeve: 24.25
Shoulders: 18.75
Length (from below collar): 30
$20 shipped CONUS

4. Vintage J.Press Foulard Bow Tie









$15 shipped CONUS

5. Knit Tie Lot








Green (Chaps), Navy (Unlabeled), Brown/White (Rooster)
$10 shipped CONUS

6. Pendleton Plaid 100% Wool Tie









3" at Widest Point
$5 shipped CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

J.Press Bow Tie is SOLD (pending payment)


----------



## TDI GUY

Knit Tie Lot is SOLD (pending payment)


----------



## TweedyDon

*L.L. Bean barn jacket*

I've decided that the LL Bean barn jacket really needs a new home, and so please note the price drop to help secure it one!

This is in excellent condition, it's just too big for me as it's an XL Regular.

It's seen here (same colour) "modeled" by Chief Justice Rehnquist:

https://underneaththeirrobes.blogs.com/main/2005/03/judicial_sighta_1.html

New price: $40 or offer, shipped in CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*39R? 40R? Herringbone Harris tweed sack*

I have a grey herringbone Harris tweed 2-button sack (three leather--type buttons on the sleeves, with almost no wear to them) that needs a new home. This meausres to c. 39-40 R, but please check the measurements below.

This jacket is in excellent condition, and was made for Bamberger's.

Chest: 21.5
Sleeves: 23
Shoulders: 18

Asking $30 shipped in CONUS, or offers.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TDI GUY

*Correction on Measurements of 2 Button Sack*

The chest measurement is 21.25", not 22.25."

And it is still available.



TDI GUY said:


> 3. Two Button Sack Blazer (inside tag reads "Hand Tailored for Merle McMaster")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elusive two button sack. Hopsack weave. Fully Lined. Material not marked but feels like a wool blend. Antiqued Brass Buttons. Seems like a 40R but check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 22.25
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Length (from below collar): 30
> $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

BB Blazer and Pendleton Tie are SOLD pending payment.


----------



## TDI GUY

AE saddles and BB maroon/gold/white repp tie SOLD pending payment.


----------



## TweedyDon

Claimed pending payment!



TweedyDon said:


> Sterling silver BB buckle now only $35, shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:
> 
> Originally Posted by *TweedyDon* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=890975#post890975
> _I have a sterling silver engine-turned Brooks Brothers buckle for a 1" belt strap to pass on. This is marked both "sterling" and "Brooks brothers" on the reverse, and the hinge is beautifully tight. I believe that this retailed for $228 from BB, and it seems to be out of stock. It's shown here, though, in an eBay auction with a BIN of $150 plus shipping._
> 
> 
> 
> _Please note that there are some very, very small surface scratches on this buckle, although these can only be seen close up once it's polished. More importantly, this has been (lightly, I think) engraved in the cartouche with the initials "CCL". (So, if your surbname start with L or C, you're in luck!  )_
> 
> _I was planning on having these buffed out (which is cheap), but then received an inherited BB sterling buckle for Christmas (with my great-uncle's monogram!) , and since I don't need two...._
> 
> _*Please PM with interest.*_


----------



## Pentheos

*a real Mensch*

Nothing to sell or buy here, only praise for TDIGuy.

I bought a pair of shoes from him, aware that they might not fit me. The size wasn't mine, but the measurement seemed correct. When the shoes arrived (in great shape, by the way), they were just too tight for me to wear.

I wrote back to TDIGuy just to let him know that the shoes weren't working for me, but I didn't ask to return them to him or my money back. TDIGuy nevertheless refunded me a very fair portion of the money I had paid for the shoes, completely unbidden.

My point. Nice guy, prompt to ship what he sells, and a very fair man. I only wish more people were as just.


----------



## perryw

I'm looking for a blue blazer in 48L if anyone is looking to part with one in nice condition.


----------



## M. Charles

*McGeorge of Dumfries, Knitted in Scotland Lambswool V Neck Sweater (Medium)*

Excellent condition-no rips, stains, holes odors, etc. Measures 21.5" pit to pit and 27" in length. Made in Scotland. Similar sweater retails at O'Connells in Buffalo NY for over $165.

Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2563867970104509546cMTTUb
[/UR


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I went thrifting today and found a houndstooth jacket that was a standard darted 3b... only someone had tried to press it into a 3/2. 

I laughed.

If anyone has any 46L's they're looking to get rid of, let me know.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers, J.Press Suits and Jacket*

Four very nice suits. Two 3/2 sacks and two 2 button darted...all in excellent condition. Plus a beautiful BB 3/2 sack tweed jack and a Lands End Viyella 80/20 shirt.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img19/suitsgm6.jpg/1/

https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits5zp4.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits4fy1.jpg https://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits3wv9.jpg https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits2lp4.jpg

The suits are from top to bottom:

1) J.Press 3/2 sack tan poplin, chest 22.5", sleeves 25" +2" under, shoulders 18 1/2", length from top of collar 32". Flat trouser: 18" across waist, inseam 29" +1 1/2" under 1 1/2" cuffs. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

2) Brooks Brothers "Makers" grey 2 button darted POW with red overcheck. Chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24" +2 1/2" under, shoulders 19 1/2", length 31 1/2" from top of collar. Flat trousers: 18" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS

3)Brooks Brothers 2 button darted blue Glen Plaid, marked size 41R. Chest 21 1/2", sleeves 24" + 1 1/4" under, shoulders 19 1/4", length 32" from top of collar. Pleated trousers 16 1/2" across waist, inseam 29 1/2" +1" under, 1 1/4" cuffs Asking $55 shipped CONUS

4) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack grey herringbone. Chest 23", sleeves 24" +2 1/4" under, shoulders 19", length 32" from top of collar. Flat trousers 17 1/2" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img5/bbtweedbh5.jpg/1/

https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtweed2te5.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbtweed3ci6.jpg

Brooks Brothers "Makers" BrooksTweed 3/2 sack jacket. Grey tweed with light blue, green and tan windowpane. Marked size 40 R. Chest 41", sleeves 24 1/2" +2" under, shoulders 18", length 31 1/2" from top of collar. Asking $50 shipped CONUS

Lands End Viyella shirt 15/15.5 Medium 80/20 cotton/wool blend. Asking $20 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us/
https://g.imageshack.us/img10/leviysq7.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us/
https://g.imageshack.us/img10/leviy3iz2.jpg/1/


----------



## perryw

Selling my Allen Edmonds Jackson's in 11.5D. I've only worn them a handful of times, surely less than 20 hours in total. They're tan in color - excuse the poor photography.










https://i40.tinypic.com/ztx568.jpg

Say $90 shipped in the US?

Bags, box, and extra laces included, trees not.


----------



## swb120

*Newer model Brooks Brothers single-breasted raincoat*

Here are the measurements for the below raincoat:

Length (fr bottom of collar to bottom hem): 48 1/4"
Collar: 2 1/4"
Chest: 27 1/2"
Waist: 28 1/2"
Shoulder (approx., given the raglan sleeves): approx. 23"
Sleeve (again, approx., given raglan sleeves): approx. 25-26"



swb120 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and like new Brooks Brothers single breasted raincoat, in classic khaki color, size 48L. Zip-in wool liner. Made in US. Exactly like the model currently for sale at BB for $698, which is made in Thailand. Asking *$200 shipped*.


----------



## swb120

*Alden captoes with brogueing, size 9.5D*

Here are the pics of the Aldens...sorry for the delay. Alden captoes with brogueing, size 9.5D. Model no. 909, Hampton last. $*50 shipped* ($55 to west coat).

Note that there are some not insignificant scuffs on the front of both shoes (which should cover over pretty well with polish), which I tried to capture in the third photo.


----------



## Reddington

*Polo & Brooks Brothers Ties (NWT)*

#1 - Polo Ralph Lauren 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, *$24.99* (post paid in US)
















#2 (green) - Polo Ralph Lauren wool / silk blend tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, *$24.99 *(post paid in US)
















#3 (red) - Polo Ralph Lauren wool / silk blend tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, *$24.99 *(post paid in US)
















#4 - Brooks Brothers 100% wool tie, made in USA. Retails for $75, NWT, *$19.99 *(post paid in US)
















- Postage is *free* in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy all 4 ties for *$89.99*
- Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


----------



## Reddington

*Robert Talbott Silk Pocket Square, NWT*

Last of the silk pocket squares.

#1 - Robert Talbott, 100% silk, made in England. Retails for $45.00, new with tags, *$12.99 *(free postage in US).


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

My Pet said:


> Okay guys, here's the deal;
> 
> In two weeks, I'm going to be moving. I have a heap of things I can't take with me. Here's the list of what I have; feel free to make me an offer, either monetary or for trade. I'm happy to furnish pictures of anything you see that you might like. Some of these things may need a trip to the cleaners due to dust.
> 
> Like I've said before, I'm up for anything for by Brooks Brothers, especially the BB#1 stripe ties. I'm a size 38R in jackets, 33/30 in pants, and between 8 and 9 D or E in shoes.
> 
> Designer:
> -POLO RALPH LAUREN 40L houndstooth jacket, 3 button rolling lapel, working ticket pocket
> -JOS. A BANK 39R navy blazer, antiqued buttons
> -BROOKS BROS 1818 gray pinstripe jacket 42R
> -BROOKS BROS 1818 gray jacket 38R minor wear on the cuff that can be concealed by taking the cuff up a little.
> -ANGELO FERARRI murky gray herringbone jacket with stripes that are visible at a distance 40R
> -COUNTRY BRITCHES 39R DB jacket, dark navy pinstripe (one broken button)
> -RAFAEL gray donegal stripe suit, side vents, 31x29
> -GIORGIO ST ANGELO light gray donegal suit, 31x30
> -LOU POLLACK for Mancillas International tan jacket and vest, 40R, frayed cuff that could be repaired
> -Corneliani DB black jacket sz.44-46R
> -HART SCHAFFNER MARX Striped suit brown/gray 39R 33x33
> -HART SCHAFFNER MARX DB topcoat, sz. 44L
> 
> Consumer:
> -Barrington jacket, 38R
> -STAFFORD dark blue jacket, 38R, needs cleaning
> 
> Vintage:
> -KOSITCHEK'S Windowpane plaid jacket 40R
> -MAY'S OF MICHIGAN gray pinstripe suit, very vintage, fake ticket pocket, polyester, 32x30
> -JOHN H. DANIEL navy glenn plaid jacket 40R
> -BOTANY 500 gray/tan glenn plaid jacket and vest; lining around armhole needs restitching
> -MAY'S OF MICHIGAN gray herringbone overcoat 40 R


Sorry for the mistake, but the HSM topcoat is actually 42L, not 44L.

All of these clothes are still available, and need to go. If anything seems remotely intriguing, let me know and I can have pictures and measurements to you very quickly. I take offers or trades - especially Brooks Brothers items. Even a jacket for a couple of ties.


----------



## Mannix

Reddington said:


> Last of the silk pocket squares.
> 
> #1 - Robert Talbott, 100% silk, made in England. Retails for $45.00, new with tags, *$12.99 *(free postage in US).


PM sent...


----------



## swb120

Above AE black and burgundy Park Avenues and AE Polos are now sold. Others are still available.


----------



## mack11211

*Many trad items on ebay this week*

Dear Folks:

I have many trad pieces of tailored clothing on ebay this week, including tweeds from Polo, Paul Stuart, and Brooks Brothers.

Brooks Brothers 40S sack tweed:










Brooks Brothers 42XL Brookstweed sack:










Dunn & Co Harris Tweed 40S:










Oxxford coat 38:










Many more here:

https://shop.ebay.com/merchant/mack11211

More to come Tuesday.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Trench 42L, pictures*

I have a Brooks Brothers Trench, 42L, which I listed last week and now have in pictures. I apologize for the poor lighting, and I am happy to take closeups of any part, by request. The are here: https://photobucket.com/BBTrench216.

I purchased this last week off this Exchange, but it's too large for me. I will take offers or interesting trades (I'm 40L or 41, 34x31, 10D, 15.5x34).

Thank you.


----------



## AlanC

mack11211 said:


> Oxxford coat 38:
> 
> https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj238/mack11211/misc clothing 2009/IMG_7373.jpg


:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Steve Smith

*Tradly Sheaffer (3) and Parker (1) Fountain Pens*






These pens are all warranted to be good, reliable writers. Fill them with ink and they are ready to go. No current need for any maintenance or adjustment. With reasonable care any of these should easily outlast any of us.

1. Sheaffer Oversize Balance circa 1930's. 5.5 inches long. Lever Filler. Fine 14kt gold nib. This pen has no cracks and no significant scratches. It is an excellent writer. The lever fill system is simple and bulletproof. Expect to have to replace the ink sac every 25 years or so. The sac is a $2 item and anyone can do that repair. $100 shipped insured to the US.

2. Sheaffer Oversize Lifetime Flattop circa 1920's. All other info is same as #1. $100 shipped insured to the US.

3. Sheaffer Imperial circa 1960's. Inset 14kt fine nib. This one has a convertor to hold ink but can just as easily use the common Sheaffer ink cartridges. Just pull off the convertor. No cracks or significant scratches. $30 shipped.

4. Parker 21 Desk Pen with Spherix base . F nib, aerometric filler (an excellent reliable system) great writer. The base is some type of natural stone. This model started production in the late 1940's and went into the 50's. Great deco piece. $50 shipped.

Click on thumbnails for bigger pics.


----------



## Steve Smith

*AE and vintage Thom Mcan both 12D*


















1. SOLD Shell cordovan Allen Edmonds Leeds. Nice condition, with a lot of life left. Trees not included. I bought these from Alan C a few months back. $50 shipped to US. SOLD

2. Vintage (probably 50's or 60's). Fantastic condition bal captoes. Minimal wear. Thom McAn embossed on the leather soles of these shoes. I love these shoes but I think they should belong to someone who would use them to complete a vintage outfit. Thom McAn shoe trees ARE INCLUDED. $90 shipped to US.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Lot of 3 Rober Talbott ties, 32 inch Coach belt, Lot of 2 NWOT RL Polo shirts*

1. SOLD Almost new Coach belt, sized 32 inches, "Made in US out of burnished cowhide and solid brass" Burgundy. $25 shipped to US.SOLD

2. SOLD Lot of 3 used but very nice condition tradly ties. Robert Talbott for the Brothers II. Silk. The narrower blue w/red,green,gold stripes is 2 7/8 inches wide. The other two are 3 1/8 in wide. Lot is $18 shipped to US. TIE LOT SOLD.
























3. Lot of two NWOT Ralph Lauren Polo Blake XL short sleeve shirts. 100% cotton. $30 shipped to the US for the pair.


----------



## DocHolliday

Steve Smith said:


> 1. Shell cordovan Allen Edmonds Leeds. Nice condition, with a lot of life left. Trees not included. I bought these from Alan C a few months back. $50 shipped to US.
> 
> 2. Vintage (probably 50's or 60's). Fantastic condition bal captoes. Minimal wear. Thom McAn embossed on the leather soles of these shoes. I love these shoes but I think they should belong to someone who would use them to complete a vintage outfit. Thom McAn shoe trees ARE INCLUDED. $90 shipped to US.


The pair on the right is very interesting, and similar to a deadstock pair (by another maker) I found in black. Anyone know any details about that type of toecap stitching? Was it a trend? If so, when?


----------



## Buster Brown

*Spring cleaning continues ...*

First up, a couple of wool sweaters from Ireland. I hate to part with these but they are too large in the body for me.









100% wool. Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills.' Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 21.5" wide (armpit to armpit). The sleeves always seemed a bit short to me. I'm not quite sure how to quantify that as the shoulder seams are designed to be worn off the shoulder. The best measurement I can think to offer is 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk. Made in Ireland at the 'Blarney Woolen Mills.' The second photo represents the colors best. Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 23.5" wide (armpit to armpit). Sleeves seem normal on this one (28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve). Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

Next up is a pair of chocolate brown moleskin trousers by Brooks Brothers. I purchased these off this forum a couple of months ago and had the waist taken in. They're still a little short and too full in the seat for me. Rather than risk 'over tailoring,' I'd like to find an appropriate home for them.

They are the 'Hudson' fit described by BB as "our fullest plain-front fit, relaxed through the hip, thigh and leg." Tagged 34x34 but tailored to a 33" waist and 30.5" inseam. Material remains for the waist to be let back out. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

Finally, the tie from last week is still available.

100% silk by 'Wollmark Collection of Chicago.' Reduced to $10 shipped CONUS.

If interested in multiple items I will do my best to reduce shipping.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Trench No longer Available*

No longer available:



Pleasant McIvor said:


> I have a Brooks Brothers Trench, 42L, which I listed last week and now have in pictures. I apologize for the poor lighting, and I am happy to take closeups of any part, by request. The are here: https://photobucket.com/BBTrench216.
> 
> I purchased this last week off this Exchange, but it's too large for me. I will take offers or interesting trades (I'm 40L or 41, 34x31, 10D, 15.5x34).
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## stewartu

*Nice pair size 13 Weejuns*



































Nice pair of size 13 weejuns. Really good shape. Lots of wear left. $35 conus.


----------



## M. Charles

Sold.



M. Charles said:


> *McGeorge of Dumfries, Knitted in Scotland Lambswool V Neck Sweater (Medium)*
> 
> Excellent condition-no rips, stains, holes odors, etc. Measures 21.5" pit to pit and 27" in length. Made in Scotland. Similar sweater retails at O'Connells in Buffalo NY for over $165.
> 
> Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2563867970104509546cMTTUb
> [/UR


https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2645256900104509546GDgsyO


----------



## stewartu

Three tradly ties. Two from Stag Shop.

$10 each or all for $25 shipped conus.

















One with pheasants, one with polo player.

$10 each or both for $18 conus.

















Super made in England for Nordstrom pure Shetland wool.

XL, fits like a 42/44. Lovely piece but I just dont need it in Saudi.

First $30 shipped conus.










XL lands end cotton half zip. Tan color. Flawless.

First $20.
























Cool ball cap from Locke & Co, St. James St. London, Hatters to Royalty.

Suede brim and tweed hounds-tooth crown. Size 6-7/8

New and flawless. Any blemishes are on the photo only. $20 conus.

















Two nice Eddie Bauer long sleeved checked shirts. 100% cotton, XL in size. Nice shirts in great shape.

$12 each or both for $20 shipped conus.










Great Ralph Lauren Polo flannel tie.

Immaculate and cool.

$15 shipped conus.










Beautiful navy blue. I'm a 44L and it fits me fine. I just dont need it in Saudi.

Pringle, 100% alpaca.

$45 shipped conus.










LL Bean, Made in Ireland, shetland wool sweater.

Great condition, size medium. 44-inch chest, sleeves 25-inches.

$18 shipped conus.










Beautiful RL Polo 100% lambswool Navy collared sweater. Immaculate condition. Soft as butter and super luxurious.

$30 conus.


----------



## randallr

Solid Navy Southwick Suit*$120 shipped CONUS*

Details:
-Fully Canvassed
-Single-vented
-two-button
-flat front trousers
-3 season wool(maybe 4 season in northern states/Canada)
-made in the U.S.A
-no shoulder padding
-just dry cleaned

Measurements:
Chest:21"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder:18"
Length:31"

Waist: 34"
Inseam: 30" with 1.5" cuffs


----------



## Peak and Pine

You have six posts under your belt and they're all in the Thrift Store Exchange. So you joined up to what, sell stuff?​


----------



## randallr

Yeah, I am a regular on styleforum under the same name. Whenever I come across something trady I put it on here for you guys. So what? I'm really not into trad myself.


----------



## ardbeg1977

*Where to Thrift in NEO*

Hi, please pardon me if this post is in the wrong place, but I figured if anyone on the forums would know the answer it would be one of you guys. Does anyone know of any good thrift stores around North East Ohio that regularly have trad stuff? I have been striking out. Thanks!


----------



## wnh

There's no such thing as a thrift store with any kind of regular stuff. The only things thrift stores display are things that have been donated, so it's purely chance. Perhaps you'll find a resale shop or two that specializes in only accepting 'higher end' sorts of things, and as such may find a good bit from Brooks or Lands' End, but even then it's just chance.

The best thrift finds I've ever stumbled across have been stuck in stores awash with decade old Wal-Mart junk and Bugs Bunny t-shirts.


----------



## TDI GUY

wnh said:


> There's no such thing as a thrift store with any kind of regular stuff. The only things thrift stores display are things that have been donated, so it's purely chance. Perhaps you'll find a resale shop or two that specializes in only accepting 'higher end' sorts of things, and as such may find a good bit from Brooks or Lands' End, but even then it's just chance.
> 
> The best thrift finds I've ever stumbled across have been stuck in stores awash with decade old Wal-Mart junk and Bugs Bunny t-shirts.


The only thing I would add to this is that some stores rely largely on local donations. In this case, stores in more affluent towns can, at times, have more interesting stuff. Also, I know there are some here who know of thrift stores where places like BB dump merchandise they can't sell. But in general, its a crap shoot.


----------



## Mannix

Light yellow heavy knit Polo Ralph Lauren crewneck sweater, tagged size XXL. Measurements: pit to pit is 25 inches, sleeve length from top of shoulder is 24.5 inches, and the length from collar seam is 24.5 inches. No known flaws. Asking $20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Mannix

Numbered from left to right.
#1 Tag says "specially hand made by Pam", feels like a wool blend. Length: 60 inches, width: 4 inches. $7.00 shipped CONUS
#2 Woolcrofter by Wembley 50% acrylic, 35% wool, 15% polymide Length: 54 inches, width: 3 inches. $7.00 shipped CONUS
#3 YSL, feels like 100% silk(not tagged) Length: 54 inches, width 3 inches. $7.00 shipped CONUS
#4 Unbranded, unknown material, length: 52 inches, width: 1 7/8 inches. $5.00 shipped CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

*Polo, Bill's, LE, BB OCBD*

All items purchased new and worn once or twice. They deserve better.

1. Polo Blue Label Made in Italy Green Corduroy Trousers. Very Nice. Flat Front. Uncuffed. 34 x 31. 









$40 shipped CONUS.

Don't have pictures for the following items, but might not be necessary.

2. Bill's Khakis M2 in "Natural" (see STP for color). Flat Front. Cuffed. 34 x 31.

$40 shipped CONUS

3. Lands End Khakis in "Stone." Flat Front. Cuffed. 34 x 30.5.

$15 shipped CONUS

4. Vineyard Vines Khakis in khaki. Flat Front. Cuffed. 34 x 30 (but with longer rise - fit more like 34 x 31).

$20 shipped CONUS

5. Brooks Brothers SLIM FIT Must Iron OCBD in yellow.

$40 shipped CONUS

*Take Everything for $135 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

Last Call.......

Knit Tie Lot now $18/obo










Polo Tie now FREE with purchase of any other item I'm selling.










BB Makers Brookwtweed, approx. 42R, now $30 shipped CONUS









Two Button Sack Blazer, approx. 40R, now $15/obo shipped CONUS









Southwick Tweed Suit, approx. 42R, now $35 shipped CONUS





































*Discount on the purchase of multiple items.


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone really should buy that Brookstweed from TDIGUY. I have a Brookstweed like this, and it's gorgeous. $30 shipped is a steal!!


----------



## TMMKC

Someone should really buy that Southwick tweed suit. Too bad I don't need it.


----------



## Pentheos

TweedyDon said:


> Someone really should buy that Brookstweed from TDIGUY. I have a Brookstweed like this, and it's gorgeous. $30 shipped is a steal!!


I'd be all over it like you know what, if it were my size (48L). Alas, I've only scored jackets from you, Tweedydon, on the exchange.


----------



## ardbeg1977

TDI GUY said:


> The only thing I would add to this is that some stores rely largely on local donations. In this case, stores in more affluent towns can, at times, have more interesting stuff. Also, I know there are some here who know of thrift stores where places like BB dump merchandise they can't sell. But in general, its a crap shoot.


Thanks. I will keep stalking the elusive finds.


----------



## AlanC

TMMKC said:


> Someone should really buy that Southwick tweed suit. Too bad I don't need it.


+1.

I've got a Norman Hilton tweed suit that is too big for me now. But I'm sure someday I'll gain weight again and will want to wear it.


----------



## Distinctive

Peak and Pine said:


> You have six posts under your belt and they're all in the Thrift Store Exchange. So you joined up to what, sell stuff?​


HATER


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Light yellow heavy knit Polo Ralph Lauren crewneck sweater, tagged size XXL. Measurements: pit to pit is 25 inches, sleeve length from top of shoulder is 24.5 inches, and the length from collar seam is 24.5 inches. No known flaws. Asking $20 shipped CONUS.


Sold.


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Shell Cordovan Longwings 12E on Barrie Last*

I have a pair of lightly used 12E Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Longwings. They are on the Barrie Last, which fits large (12.5D or 12.5E). They are very lightly used with 90% of the soles left. Double-stacked leather sole. Asking $250 shipped CONUS.

I am experimenting w/ a new light box. The lighting is decent... Sorry. I can take better pictures this evening if needed.


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Charcoal herringbone blazer by "Farah"
> single vent, two button, two hip patch pockets, one outside breast pocket, two inner pockets.
> Pit to pit: 21"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 29"
> sleeve length from top of shoulder 24.5"
> It fits like a 40 reg.
> $25 shipped CONUS


Still available...now $20 shipped


----------



## Calvin500

*Golden Fleece*

I was at Goodwill yesterday and ran across a BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack jacket. I think it was poplin, but I'm not sure if it's a blazer or an orphaned suit jacket.

In any event, it didn't fit me. I'm somewhere between a 44 and 46R, and it was tight---my guess is it's something close to a 42R. It also looks to be at least 15 years old, based on my amateurish assessment.

If anyone has a guess as to (a) what this is and (b) if it's valuable enough to snatch up, let me know. Moreover, if someone wants it, let me know, and I'll run and get it, ship it, etc., for a nominal finders fee!

Snazzy jacket. Wish it was my size. I guess that's another question for you: Is it valuable enough for me to buy it and have it altered? There appears to be plenty of fabric in the seams.

Post a picture if you think you've got a guess as to what it is.


----------



## Peak and Pine

randallr said:


> Yeah, I am a regular on styleforum under the same name. Whenever I come across something trady I put it on here for you guys. So what? I'm really not into trad myself.


Fair enough. Carry on.
​


----------



## Peak and Pine

Peak and Pine said:


> You have six posts under your belt and they're all in the Thrift Store Exchange. So you joined up to what, sell stuff?​





Distinctive said:


> HATER


Invest in a few adjectives, maybe a verb or two: make a sentence.
​


----------



## Mannix

I was wondering if there would be any interest in yellow Polo Ralph Lauren pants NWT, size 36x30. I can get two pair in that size if people are interested. $30 shipped CONUS


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

BB purple OCBD 16.5/3. The lighting shows it as more of a blue, but it is much more violet in hue. Would trade for ties, or an other shirt in a 15.5/4.


----------



## stewartu

*Brooks Brothers beautiful wool overcoat*

Great men's wool overcoat. Fully lined 46L.

Beautiful coat.

$125 shipped conus.


----------



## Scoundrel

Pearl cuff links. A couple years ago, my sister won them on a TV show. Have a document that suggests an RP of $800. The pearls measure 9.0 mm. Mounted on antiqued sterling silver turn backs. I don't wear French cuff shirts, unless with a tuxedo. They would go great with a stroller (or morning dress) though. Or, nice for someone who wears French cuff shirts often, say, with a suit. I know Trads are into bow ties, so I am hoping to score some bow ties. I'm not sure how Trads feel about black blazers, but I could use one in 38R or L right now. Here are all the things I'm looking for:

blue, yellow or orange bow ties
a solid or geometric black tie (any material except knit)
unique black bow ties: bat wing, butterfly, pointy, etc.
a POW black/white tie (any material)
a black blazer in 38R or L (wool or polyester or poly-blend)
yellow wool socks
vintage sock suspenders
shirt suspenders (that connect to one's socks)
collar stays made of something other than plastic
a MOP full dress set (including vest studs, any shape is fine)
Tarnished buttons for vests or sports coats (matching sleeve buttons too)
or, $115, which is most preferable

Willing to barter. Agreement will be made depending on the value of the thing/things offered. All serious offers considered. Thanks.


----------



## Distinctive

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefro...7&display=2855

Retail is $200
2 Large, 6 Small
Good condition, rarely used.
Yours for $50 shipped


----------



## Distinctive

Peak and Pine said:


> Invest in a few adjectives, maybe a verb or two: make a sentence.
> ​


That is an adjective, Vanna wouldn't let me buy a verb.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

This lovely trad Harris Tweed herringbone is now just $25, or offer, or trade for 17.5-35/36 OCBD shirts, shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I have a grey herringbone Harris tweed 2-button sack (three leather--type buttons on the sleeves, with almost no wear to them) that needs a new home. This meausres to c. 39-40 R, but please check the measurements below.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, and was made for Bamberger's.
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeves: 23
> Shoulders: 18
> 
> Asking $30 shipped in CONUS, or offers.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Peak and Pine

Distinctive said:


> That is an adjective, Vanna wouldn't let me buy a verb.


No, _hater_ is a noun.
​


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Take $10 OFF each suit*
BrooksTweed Jacket is taken
*Land's End Viyella shirt NOW $17.50*


tonylumpkin said:


> Four very nice suits. Two 3/2 sacks and two 2 button darted...all in excellent condition. Plus a beautiful BB 3/2 sack tweed jack and a Lands End Viyella 80/20 shirt.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img19/suitsgm6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits5zp4.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits4fy1.jpg https://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits3wv9.jpg https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits2lp4.jpg
> 
> The suits are from top to bottom:
> 
> 1) J.Press 3/2 sack tan poplin, chest 22.5", sleeves 25" +2" under, shoulders 18 1/2", length from top of collar 32". Flat trouser: 18" across waist, inseam 29" +1 1/2" under 1 1/2" cuffs. Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers "Makers" grey 2 button darted POW with red overcheck. Chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24" +2 1/2" under, shoulders 19 1/2", length 31 1/2" from top of collar. Flat trousers: 18" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> 3)Brooks Brothers 2 button darted blue Glen Plaid, marked size 41R. Chest 21 1/2", sleeves 24" + 1 1/4" under, shoulders 19 1/4", length 32" from top of collar. Pleated trousers 16 1/2" across waist, inseam 29 1/2" +1" under, 1 1/4" cuffs Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> 4) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack grey herringbone. Chest 23", sleeves 24" +2 1/4" under, shoulders 19", length 32" from top of collar. Flat trousers 17 1/2" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> Lands End Viyella shirt 15/15.5 Medium 80/20 cotton/wool blend. Asking $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us/
> https://g.imageshack.us/img10/leviysq7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/
> https://g.imageshack.us/img10/leviy3iz2.jpg/1/


----------



## AlanC

rebel222 said:


> I am experimenting w/ a new light box. The lighting is decent...


I think you need to diffuse your light. It looks like you're shining the light directly on the shoes. Also get some white posterboard so you can give yourself an infinity sweep behind the shoes. Looks cooler.*

*The previous was an inexpert opinion.


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> *The previous was an inexpert opinion.


Perhaps, but considering the quality of the pictures you post, one worth paying attention to!


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note that the length of this jacket is 28.25--and that it's now *$24* (or offer or trade) shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile_wink:

Originally Posted by *TweedyDon* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=893133#post893133 
_I have a grey herringbone Harris tweed 2-button sack (three leather--type buttons on the sleeves, with almost no wear to them) that needs a new home. This meausres to c. 39-40 R, but please check the measurements below._

_This jacket is in excellent condition, and was made for Bamberger's. _

_Chest: 21.5_
_Sleeves: 23_
_Shoulders: 18_

_*Please PM with interest!*_


----------



## AlanC

Price drop: *$25 delivered!*



AlanC said:


> LL Bean sweater
> size Large
> Made in USA
> 
> $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> This sweater was a gift to me back around 1990. I really need a medium so it's been worn *maybe* half a dozen times since then. I've got to clear out some stuff that doesn't fit and this one needs to go. It's a classic.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Cardigan*

I have an unworn and immaculate (still with the spare button attached in a plastic packet!) LL Bean light gray lambswool cardigan to pass on, size XL.

I'm asking $20 shipped in CONUS, or offer, or trade.

Please PM with interest!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Does anyone have any interest in a couple of those American Living unstructured sport coats (MWT medium in navy and khaki)?


----------



## zarathustra

Distinctive said:


> That is an adjective, Vanna wouldn't let me buy a verb.


Leave the needless passive-aggressive snark in the PM's please.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cashmere V-neck*

I have a size XL 2-ply mid-to-light blue cashmere V-neck jersey to pass on. This is another victim of my reluctance to wear some of my nicer things, and needs to find a home when it'll get some use. (I'm more of a rough Shetland chap than a cashmere chap!) This is made in Hong Kong by Charter Club, and is in excellent condition.

Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Polo belt, size 38.*

I have a black alligator/crocodile printed leather belt by Polo to pass on. Size 38, and in excellent condition--weight loss renders it surplus to requirements in more ways than one! It does have a small pewter-coloured "plate" on one end of the belt announcing it as a Polo belt, but this is unobstrusive.

Asking $15 or offers shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## rgrossicone

*BANANA REPUBLIC Mockneck Sweatshirt*

I have a NWT BR Mockneck Sweatshirt in size Small that I picked up on the cheap. Its super comfy just too small for me. It has a fleece lined inside and is 100% cotton. Before I return it, wanted to see if anyone here would have use for it, for what I paid...$17 (includes shipping CONUSly).

16.5 inches across shoulders
19 inches across chest (x2)
19 inches across waist (x2)




























PM with interest


----------



## Georgia

I have two blue Brooks Brothers non-iron Slim Fit dress shirts size 16 x 33. Both have only been worn a couple of times - they are in near-new condition.
*
$40 for the pair shipped CONUS*

I also have some stuff left in this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=889785&postcount=4088

Please PM if interested.


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Still available...now $20 shipped


The charcoal herringbone sportcoat is now sold.


----------



## stewartu

*13 weejuns price drop $25 conus*

_*Price drop to $25.*_



stewartu said:


> Nice pair of size 13 weejuns. Really good shape. Lots of wear left. $35 conus.


_*Price drop to $25.*_


----------



## Mannix

NWT Polo Ralph Lauren sweat shirt tagged size XXL. Retail price is $125.00. Measurements: pit to pit is 27 inches, sleeve length from top of shoulder is 28 inches, overall length from top collar seam is 28.5 inches. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.










NWT Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeved polo shirt size Large. Very soft cotton, and nice MOP buttons. Retails for $98.00. Measurements: pit to pit is 22 inches, sleeve length is 26 inches, overall length is 28 inches. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.










NWT Polo Ralph Lauren yellow cotton pants. Size is 36x30. They're a little more saturated in color than the picture presents. They retailed for $125. I'm asking $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

*FILSON Shooting Jacket Size 42 w/ Loden Collar*

Made in USA. Tan with gorgeous loden wool collar. Very gently worn; only minor wear. There are a couple very faint marks that look like there has been a bit of dirt brushed off--I would guess these would easily come out with dry cleaning and are less than the size of a dime, on the underarm.

24.5" chest while buttoned 
25" sleeve outseam
32" length

Asking $79 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2360974820104509546YRuYKx
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2209757260104509546NtWneQ
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2473267050104509546AseEDX


----------



## srivats

The last few offerings here have been fabulous. I wish you guys would post more in smaller sizes!


----------



## rebel222

*Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren Shell Cordovan Dalton Wingtips 11D*

I know that I took a little heat for my last post of "pricey" goods. I need to get this posted tonight cuz I need some sleep. I will pay the sales forum fee tomorrow. I just can't mess with it right now. These are my all time favorite shoe, but unfortunately not my size.

I have a pair of brand new C&J for RL Darlton Shell Cordovan Wingtips. They are size 11D. They come in the box with the RL cloth (no bags). These may run large. There are a few threads discussing the fit of these shoes... some say true to size, some say a 1/2 size large. I am fairly certain that these are on the 325 last. I am willing to let you try them on carpet w/ free returns (minus my initial shipping cost). I only ask that you cover the return shipping as well. They are heavy, so please remember that when considering shipping costs. I am asking $450 shipped. These currently retail for $795.

I am still experimenting with my light box, so sorry about the color. I also attached a picture from a SF member, with his permission, because the color looks much better. PM me with any questions.


----------



## Mannix

Damn you rebel...they're my size...just can't swing it right now though. They're absolutely stunning!


----------



## Untilted

Brooks Brothers Black Fleece pink club collar oxford shirt size BB0 (15 neck, 31 sleeve). Wore only a few times, excellent condition. I don;t mind trading it for a BB0 shirt in other colors/patterns.

*$75 shipped*

CEGO lavender pinpoint oxford shirt. Approx. 14.5x32. side pleats, french front, barrel cuffs, slim fitting. left chest pocket. Second pictures shows the shirt's slimness when worn with baggy pants. Excellent condition, almost new, as I only wore it a few times.
*US$30 Shipped*

Neck: 14.5"
Pit to pit; 20"
Shoulder seam to seam: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"
32" sleeves

Brooks Brothers flannel wool blackwatch trousers. Flat front. 30 waist. Looks great with a navy blazer or camel hair jacket, or sweaters.

*US$30 shipped*

Actual waist is 31", inseam is 29.25" with 1.25" cuffs

Polo RL gray flannel wool trousers. Double forward pleats. Waist is 30 inches, inseam is 29.75 inches with 1.5" cuffs. 
*US$20 Shipped*


----------



## Untilted

I have a *J.Press glenplaid donegal mist tweed sportcoat* for sale. Old stock (they don't make such pretty tweed anymore). Bought it new 2 years ago, had to tell their salesman to dig it up from their warehouse. Didn't wear it too much, still in stunning condition. Retail around $800. Presstige line. Typical ivy league style, 3 buttons rolled to 2, undarted front, hook vent, quarter inch stitch on lapels, natural, unpadded shoulders. fully lined, made in USA. fabric composition:
5% pure cashmere, 35% kid mohair, 60% pure new wool. *Tagged 36 Short.*
*US$100 shipped.*

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 19.25"
shoulder seam to seam: 16.5
Sleeve: 23"+1" to let out
Length from bottom of collar: 28.5-28.75"


----------



## Buster Brown

Price drops:



Buster Brown said:


> First up, a couple of wool sweaters from Ireland. I hate to part with these but they are too large in the body for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% wool. Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills.' Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 21.5" wide (armpit to armpit). The sleeves always seemed a bit short to me. I'm not quite sure how to quantify that as the shoulder seams are designed to be worn off the shoulder. The best measurement I can think to offer is 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve. Asking *$30* shipped CONUS.
> 
> 80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk. Made in Ireland at the 'Blarney Woolen Mills.' The second photo represents the colors best. Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 23.5" wide (armpit to armpit). Sleeves seem normal on this one (28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve). Asking *$30* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Next up is a pair of chocolate brown moleskin trousers by Brooks Brothers. I purchased these off this forum a couple of months ago and had the waist taken in. They're still a little short and too full in the seat for me. Rather than risk 'over tailoring,' I'd like to find an appropriate home for them.
> 
> They are the 'Hudson' fit described by BB as "our fullest plain-front fit, relaxed through the hip, thigh and leg." Tagged 34x34 but tailored to a 33" waist and 30.5" inseam. Material remains for the waist to be let back out. Asking *$25* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Finally, the tie from last week is still available.
> 
> 100% silk by 'Wollmark Collection of Chicago.' Reduced to *$7.50* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Will combine shipping and reduce price if purchasing multiple items.


----------



## srivats

Logan, if they were my size I'dve snapped them up before you blinked. These brown shell longwing darltons are my dream shoes.


----------



## dandypauper

Thank God none of Untilted's stuff, the Filson jacket and, especially, the Darltons aren't my size! What a lot of fantastic stuff for sale.


----------



## Untilted

*Everything is sold but the polo RL gray flannels and black fleece club collar oxford shirt*


----------



## stewartu

*Brooks coat price drop*

_*P*__*rice now $105 shipped. Send offers. Such a beautiful coat should not have to lie hidden in my closet.*_


stewartu said:


> Great men's wool overcoat. Fully lined 46L. Full length, 48+ inches from bottom of collar to bottom of coat tail.
> 
> Beautiful coat.
> 
> $125 shipped conus. _*P*__*rice now $105 shipped. Send offers. Such a beautiful coat should not have to lie hidden in my closet.*_


----------



## stewartu

*Bean, made in Ireland sweater, size M*

*SOLD *Nice LL Bean wool pullover. Medium in size and medium in weight.

Lovely charcoal grey. Chest 21/22", sleeves 24+", shoulders 20".

$15 shipped and a good bargain.


----------



## brozek

*Size 34 dress belt?*

Does anyone have a size 34 brown leather dress belt with silver hardware they'd be willing to part with inexpensively? I just broke the buckle of the terribly cheap one I've been using for years, and I'd like to replace it with something higher quality. Thanks!


----------



## stfu

Mannix said:


> Damn you rebel...they're my size...just can't swing it right now though. They're absolutely stunning!


Agreed. They are my size, and fantastic. I simply can not fade the price.


----------



## TweedyDon

*42R Brookstweed Shetland 3/2 sack*

I have a _*beautiful *_charcoal herringbone Brookstweed 3/2 sack in size 42R that needs a new home. This is in excellent condition, has a beautiful lapel roll, and is made from Shetland wool; so those of you who've been reading about the delights of Shetland vs. Harris tweed in the thread on this have a rare opportunity! :icon_smile:

I have to admit to some reluctance to pass this on, but it really doesn't fit me. 

*Jacket claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Untilted said:


> *Everything is sold but the polo RL gray flannels and black fleece club collar oxford shirt*


I'm envious of those lucky smaller trads.! :icon_smile:


----------



## dport86

actually, as one of those smaller trads (who bought the donegal jacket), it's torture seeing all the large stuff on offer here. And J.Press N.Y. told me they generally only stock one 36S in every model each season--and it generally goes right away. Things are easier for vintage, but there we have to compete with the rabid Japanese buyers (at least out here in California). Got lucky on some whiskey long-wings though...


----------



## dport86

btw, remember buying my first topcoat at J.Press in 1982: it was a 34 and they had to tailor it shorter! J.Press in those days in New Haven was almost like a custom tailor in the services they offered. They had taken care of generations of nerdy undersized Yale undergrads and knew the routine well.


----------



## Mannix

dport86 said:


> actually, as one of those smaller trads (who bought the donegal jacket), it's torture seeing all the large stuff on offer here. And J.Press N.Y. told me they generally only stock one 36S in every model each season--and it generally goes right away. Things are easier for vintage, but there we have to compete with the rabid Japanese buyers (at least out here in California). Got lucky on some whiskey long-wings though...


there's rarely anything in my size either...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Offer for smaller trads...*

I saw a very small jacket in my local thrift store today; it looks like a blazer in a type of soft light-green based tartan. It's made by Daks of England for Trimpington's (spelling?) of Bermuda, and has a 3-button front (not 3/2) brass buttons, and flap pockets.

It's a very nice jacket (to my eyes--but note that I love tartan!) but it's small. If anyone's interested, I'll go back with a tape measure tomorrow, and check sizes. (I doubt it's going anywhere, but it could be sold....) I think it was about $7, so it'll be about $15 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

All prices include shipping in CONUS, and I'm open to offers!

1)* Grey herringbone Harris tweed 2-button sack*

This measures to a 39/40 R, but please check measures. Three leather-style buttons (maybe leather) on the sleeves, two button closure. This jacket is in excellent condition, was made for Bamberger's, and is in excellent condition. A great trad. staple!

Chest: 21.5
Length: 28.25
Sleeves: 23
Shoulders: 18

*Claimed!*

2) *LL Bean lambswool cardigan, XL*. Unworn and immaculate (still with the spare button attached in a plastic packet!) LL Bean light gray lambswool cardigan.

*Claimed!*

3) A* size XL 2-ply mid-to-light blue cashmere V-neck jersey* in excellent condition. This is another victim of my reluctance to wear some of my nicer things, and needs to find a home when it'll get some use. (I'm more of a rough Shetland chap than a cashmere chap!) This is made in Hong Kong by Charter Club, and is in excellent condition.

*Possibly available; pending trade confirmation*

4) A* black alligator/crocodile printed leather belt by Polo. Size 38*, and in excellent condition--weight loss renders it surplus to requirements in more ways than one! It does have a small pewter-coloured "plate" on one end of the belt announcing it as a Polo belt, but this is unobstrusive.

*Asking $12*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal 3/2 Sack Suit 46/Brooks Brothers Charcoal Herringbone Top Coat 41*

A couple of trad basics.

A solid charcoal Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit, label size 46. No issues. It measures 24" across the chest, sleeves are 26" +2" under, shoulders 20", lengrh from the top of the collar is 34". Flat front trousers are 21" across the waist and have been fully let out. The inseam is 31 1/4" with 1 1/2" under and 1 3/4" cuffs. Asking $85 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img22/bbchar4ed4.jpg/1/

https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbcharoh2.jpg https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbchar3fh4.jpg

Brooks Brothers charcoal herringbone overcoat, label size 41. Fully lined and in great condition, it measures: chest 22", sleeves 26 1/2", length 45" from the top of the collar. Asking $85 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img120/bbocwk8.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img12/bboc2gl8.jpg/1/

https://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc3pz3.jpg

Also a black, v-neck, 100% cashmere sweater vest from Saks 5th Avenue, size large. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img22/5thrl1.jpg/1/

https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5th2rg9.jpg

*
*


----------



## stewartu

*Burberry Patch Pocket 40R, lovely jacket*

_*SOLD *_Beautiful NWOT Burberry sports jacket. Lovely light weight wool hopsack fabric in wheat color with a gray and gold window pane pattern. Unlined and super. Horn buttons. I only wish it fit me.

Chest-21" (40R), Sleeves-24", shoulders-19", length down the back-30". Patch pockets on the chest and front. Perfectly matched.

I really, really wish that this fit me. $50 shipped or best offer. This jacket just needs to be pressed to be perfect.


----------



## Mannix

I really like that Stewart, but alas it is not a 38, and the shoulders are too wide....I keep telling myself better luck next time.


----------



## hooker4186

stewartu said:


> Beautiful NWOT Burberry sports jacket. Lovely light weight wool hopsack fabric in wheat color with a gray and gold window pane pattern. Unlined and super. Horn buttons. I only wish it fit me.
> 
> Chest-21" (40R), Sleeves-24", shoulders-19", length down the back-30". Patch pockets on the chest and front. Perfectly matched.
> 
> I really, really wish that this fit me. $50 shipped or best offer. This jacket just needs to be pressed to be perfect.


how can one tell button material - i know how to tell the difference between MOP and plastic on a buttonup but what about the difference between horn and plastic?


----------



## Untilted

_*PRICE CUT $65 SHIPPED.*_

Everything else I listed is *SOLD*.



Untilted said:


> Brooks Brothers Black Fleece pink club collar oxford shirt size BB0 (15 neck, 31 sleeve). Wore only a few times, excellent condition. I don;t mind trading it for a BB0 shirt in other colors/patterns.
> 
> *$75 shipped*


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note updates, below:



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS, and I'm open to offers!
> 
> 1)* Grey herringbone Harris tweed 2-button sack*
> 
> This measures to a 39/40 R, but please check measures. Three leather-style buttons (maybe leather) on the sleeves, two button closure. This jacket is in excellent condition, was made for Bamberger's, and is in excellent condition. A great trad. staple!
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 28.25
> Sleeves: 23
> Shoulders: 18
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> 2) *LL Bean lambswool cardigan, XL*. Unworn and immaculate (still with the spare button attached in a plastic packet!) LL Bean light gray lambswool cardigan.
> 
> *Traded*
> 
> 3) A* size XL 2-ply mid-to-light blue cashmere V-neck jersey* in excellent condition. This is another victim of my reluctance to wear some of my nicer things, and needs to find a home when it'll get some use. (I'm more of a rough Shetland chap than a cashmere chap!) This is made in Hong Kong by Charter Club, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Traded*
> 
> 4) A* black alligator/crocodile printed leather belt by Polo. Size 38*, and in excellent condition--weight loss renders it surplus to requirements in more ways than one! It does have a small pewter-coloured "plate" on one end of the belt announcing it as a Polo belt, but this is unobstrusive.
> 
> *Asking $12*


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> NWT Polo Ralph Lauren sweat shirt tagged size XXL. Retail price is $125.00. Measurements: pit to pit is 27 inches, sleeve length from top of shoulder is 28 inches, overall length from top collar seam is 28.5 inches. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeved polo shirt size Large. Very soft cotton, and nice MOP buttons. Retails for $98.00. Measurements: pit to pit is 22 inches, sleeve length is 26 inches, overall length is 28 inches. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Polo Ralph Lauren yellow cotton pants. Size is 36x30. They're a little more saturated in color than the picture presents. They retailed for $125. I'm asking $30 shipped CONUS.


Last call for anyone interested....


----------



## TDI GUY

*Last Call.....*

Any reasonable offer considered.



TDI GUY said:


> Last Call.......
> 
> Knit Tie Lot now $18/obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Tie now FREE with purchase of any other item I'm selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Makers Brookwtweed, approx. 42R, now $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Button Sack Blazer, approx. 40R, now $15/obo shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick Tweed Suit, approx. 42R, now $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Discount on the purchase of multiple items.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

Polo Cords now $25 shipped

Bill's Khakis now $30 shipped

LE and VV khakis now $10 shipped each

BB OCBD now $30

Pics available upon request.

Reasonable offers considered for the lot.



TDI GUY said:


> All items purchased new and worn once or twice. They deserve better.
> 
> 1. Polo Blue Label Made in Italy Green Corduroy Trousers. Very Nice. Flat Front. Uncuffed. 34 x 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Don't have pictures for the following items, but might not be necessary.
> 
> 2. Bill's Khakis M2 in "Natural" (see STP for color). Flat Front. Cuffed. 34 x 31.
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> 3. Lands End Khakis in "Stone." Flat Front. Cuffed. 34 x 30.5.
> 
> $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> 4. Vineyard Vines Khakis in khaki. Flat Front. Cuffed. 34 x 30 (but with longer rise - fit more like 34 x 31).
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> 5. Brooks Brothers SLIM FIT Must Iron OCBD in yellow.
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> *Take Everything for $135 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

*FILSON Shooting Jacket Size 42 w/ Loden Collar*

Made in USA. Tan with gorgeous loden wool collar. Very gently worn; only minor wear. There are a couple very faint marks that look like there has been a bit of dirt brushed off--I would guess these would easily come out with dry cleaning and are less than the size of a dime, on the underarm.

24.5" chest while buttoned 
25" sleeve outseam
32" length

Asking *$49 shipped in CONUS.*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2360974820104509546YRuYKx
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2209757260104509546NtWneQ
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2473267050104509546AseEDX


----------



## TweedyDon

*46L Brooks Brothers golden brown cord jacket*

I have a Brooks Brothers cord. jacket in golden brown to pass on, size 46L, in Very Good condition. (There's some wear near the cuff on one of the sleeves, otherwise it's excellent. This is another victim of my weight loss!)

I'm asking $30 shipped in CONUS, or offer, or trade for Brooks or Press 3/2 sacks in 43-44L.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm very pleased to say that, through this board, this jacket now has a new home! 



TweedyDon said:


> I saw a very small jacket in my local thrift store today; it looks like a blazer in a type of soft light-green based tartan. It's made by Daks of England for Trimpington's (spelling?) of Bermuda, and has a 3-button front (not 3/2) brass buttons, and flap pockets.
> 
> It's a very nice jacket (to my eyes--but note that I love tartan!) but it's small. If anyone's interested, I'll go back with a tape measure tomorrow, and check sizes. (I doubt it's going anywhere, but it could be sold....) I think it was about $7, so it'll be about $15 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TDI GUY

Polo Cords SOLD


----------



## Reddington

A new batch of Polo Ralph Lauren ties, all new with tags.

#1 - Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Churchill Dot, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#2 - Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy / Gold / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#3 - Polo Ralph Lauren Green Churchill Dot, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#4 - Polo Ralph Lauren Gold / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#5 - Polo Ralph Lauren Red / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#6 - Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Charcoal with Red Dots, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#7 - Polo Ralph Lauren Light Blue / White Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#8 - Polo Ralph Lauren Navy with Light Blue & White Pattern, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#9 - Polo Ralph Lauren Orange with Navy / White Stripes, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









- Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy all 9 ties for $229.99
- Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


----------



## Reddington

*Brooks Brothers 'Toasts & Tributes' Book (New)*

Brooks Brothers' 'Toasts & Tributes' by John Bridges and Bryan Curtis. Brand new book with price tag still attached on back and tight spine. Retails for $28.00, yours for *$19.99* (+3.50 postage).


----------



## Reddington

*J. Crew D-Ring Belt (NWT)*

100% cotton & leather, khaki, brass D-ring belt. New with tag. Measures approximately 41.5" long and 1.5" wide (labeled S/M). Retails for $29.50, yours for *$19.99* (+$3.50 postage).


----------



## rgrossicone

TweedyDon said:


> I'm very pleased to say that, through this board, this jacket now has a new home!


Thanks TWEEDY! I hope to make this my new "go to" St. Patty's Day Blazer!


----------



## Buster Brown

More price drops:



Buster Brown said:


> First up, a couple of wool sweaters from Ireland. I hate to part with these but they are too large in the body for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% wool. Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills.' Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 21.5" wide (armpit to armpit). The sleeves always seemed a bit short to me. I'm not quite sure how to quantify that as the shoulder seams are designed to be worn off the shoulder. The best measurement I can think to offer is 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve. Asking *$25* *OBO *shipped CONUS.
> 
> 80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk. Made in Ireland at the 'Blarney Woolen Mills.' The second photo represents the colors best. Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 23.5" wide (armpit to armpit). Sleeves seem normal on this one (28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve). Asking *$30 OBO* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Next up is a pair of chocolate brown moleskin trousers by Brooks Brothers. I purchased these off this forum a couple of months ago and had the waist taken in. They're still a little short and too full in the seat for me. Rather than risk 'over tailoring,' I'd like to find an appropriate home for them.
> 
> They are the 'Hudson' fit described by BB as "our fullest plain-front fit, relaxed through the hip, thigh and leg." Tagged 34x34 but tailored to a 33" waist and 30.5" inseam. Material remains for the waist to be let back out. Asking *$25* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Finally, the tie from last week is *SOLD*.
> 
> 100% silk by 'Wollmark Collection of Chicago.'
> 
> If interested in multiple items I will do my best to reduce shipping.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I know it's an uncommon shoes size but...

I have a pair of very light brown AE Sanfords (brouged cap toe) in 12 A.
I'd like $15+shipping for them.

Only bought them to experiment with shoe dye on, and found a cheaper shoe to fool around with/ruin.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*LAST CALL*

All prices CONUS; will also entertain trade offers, especially for BB#1 stripe ties. I feel that these prices are reasonable, but you may also make me an offer.

HSM DB Herringbone Topcoat, size 42L
























Great condition; the seam in the liner needs to be restitched in the right armpit.
*$25* shipped.

PRL Houndstooth Jacket, size 40L
















(Sorry, kind of wrinkly)
Side vented, ticket pocket. In need of dry cleaning due to a small, non-fatal stain on the right lapel.
*$20* shipped

Sebago Moccasins, size 8D

Good American-made loafer, likely not work more than twice. Estimated 97% remaining of the sole.
$20 shipped
As always, feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*Burberry, DB Jackets, American Living Ties, ++*

Some more stuff. Same pricing edict as above; all prices CONUS, will entertain offers and trades - especially for BB#1 ties.

American Living Ties 
*$14/lot*








Rather good brand if you haven't given this brand a try. Made by PRL for JCPenney. 60 in. long.

DB Blue Blazer, Unknown Brand
Approx. 38 R
Center vent
17.5 in. shoulder
30.5 in. long
25 in. sleeves
19 in. chest
18 in. waist

*$30 shipped*










Berkeley Hall DB Suit, navy herringbone 
Approx. 38 R
Center vent
18 in. shoulder
31.5 in. long
25.5 in. right sleeve
24 in. left sleeve 
20 in. chest
19.5 in. waist

33x30 pants, uncuffed
*$45 shipped* 

















Burberry Windowpane Jacket
Tagged 42R
19.25 in. shoulder
25 in. sleeve
20 in. chest
19.5 in. waist
32 in. long
*$35 shipped*

Unfortunately, the pattern is very faint and does not photograph under any kind of light. I can assure you, there is a gossamer tan windowpane pattern running along that jacket. Also has a few spots on the right lapel that should come out.


















Charcoal Chalk Stripe Vest with Lapels, unknown brand
Likely to fit a gentleman in the 46R+ range. Marked "XL" on the store tag when I bought it. Adjustable. 








14.25 in. shoulder
22.5 in. waist
13 in. chest
26.5 in. long

*$15 shipped*


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks TWEEDY! I hope to make this my new "go to" St. Patty's Day Blazer!


So you're the one that got to it before me...LOL


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

DB Navy blazer SOLD, pending payment


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

BB 1818 Pinstripe Jacket
19 in. shoulder
23 in. chest
22 in. waist
24 in. Sleeves

Mint condition, pockets are still sewn shut. 3/4 lined.
*Asking $60 shipped*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on BB cord jacket*

Brooks Brothers cord jacket now just *$25 shipped in CONUS*, or offer or trade!



TweedyDon said:


> I have a Brooks Brothers cord. jacket in golden brown to pass on, size 46L, in Very Good condition. (There's some wear near the cuff on one of the sleeves, otherwise it's excellent. This is another victim of my weight loss!)
> 
> I'm asking $30 shipped in CONUS, or offer, or trade for Brooks or Press 3/2 sacks in 43-44L.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on belt!*

Size 38 black leather Polo belt now *$10, shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest*.



TweedyDon said:


> 4) A* black alligator/crocodile printed leather belt by Polo. Size 38*, and in excellent condition--weight loss renders it surplus to requirements in more ways than one! It does have a small pewter-coloured "plate" on one end of the belt announcing it as a Polo belt, but this is unobstrusive.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB 3/2 sack SOLD
Sweater SOLD pending payment
*


tonylumpkin said:


> A couple of trad basics.
> 
> A solid charcoal Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit, label size 46. No issues. It measures 24" across the chest, sleeves are 26" +2" under, shoulders 20", lengrh from the top of the collar is 34". Flat front trousers are 21" across the waist and have been fully let out. The inseam is 31 1/4" with 1 1/2" under and 1 3/4" cuffs. Asking $85 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img22/bbchar4ed4.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbcharoh2.jpg https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbchar3fh4.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers charcoal herringbone overcoat, label size 41. Fully lined and in great condition, it measures: chest 22", sleeves 26 1/2", length 45" from the top of the collar. Asking $85 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img120/bbocwk8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img12/bboc2gl8.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bboc3pz3.jpg
> 
> Also a black, v-neck, 100% cashmere sweater vest from Saks 5th Avenue, size large. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img22/5thrl1.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5th2rg9.jpg
> 
> *
> *


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

This is still up for trade, or $15 shipped CONUS.



My Pet said:


> BB purple OCBD 16.5/3. The lighting shows it as more of a blue, but it is much more violet in hue. Would trade for ties, or an other shirt in a 15.5/4.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks cord jacket update and price drop!*

*Jacket claimed!*

The golden brown BB jacket I listed earlier is actually a 46R, not a 46L--although since I'm a Long and it worked well for me I think that it could be used by either a 46L or R chap!

Please note, too, that this is from Fall 1997, according to the interior label, and is NOT from the 346 diffusion line, but carries a standard "Brooks Brothers" (in script) label.

That all said, it does have wear on one sleeve, and is doing no good sitting in my closet now it's too small for me--so the price is now reduced to jacket claimed! :icon_smile:

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## AlanC

I just discovered that there is some slight wear to the cuff edge on this shirt. It's still a fantastic shirt, very, very wearable, however the price is now:

*$15 delivered*

Land's End Chambray button down
Made in USA
Tagged size: 15.5 x 33
Since this is a casual shirt due to the chest measurement it could work for a *Medium* or *Large*.

Chest pit to pit: 23"

This is a great shirt, just too big in the chest for me.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## ardbeg1977

TweedyDon said:


> The golden brown BB jacket I listed earlier is actually a 46R, not a 46L--although since I'm a Long and it worked well for me I think that it could be used by either a 46L or R chap!
> 
> Please note, too, that this is from Fall 1997, according to the interior label, and is NOT from the 346 diffusion line, but carries a standard "Brooks Brothers" (in script) label.
> 
> That all said, it does have wear on one sleeve, and is doing no good sitting in my closet now it's too small for me--so the price is now reduced to $18 shipped (or offer) in CONUS! :icon_smile:
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


PM Sent:aportnoy:


----------



## Got Shell?

*Wtb navy blazer*

Wanted; quality navy blazer 40l or 40r, sb, 2 or 3 button, just not low gorge. Thx


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Brooks Brothers Makers Cashmere/Camelhair/Wool Ties--all approximately 3.5" width*

(L to R)
1. New with tags, BB Cashmere/wool blend tan checked tie. $39 shipped in CONUS.
2. NWT BB 100% Camelhair grey patterned tie. $39 shipped in CONUS.
3. NWT BB Wool grey/blue checked tie. $39 shipped in CONUS.

https://family.webshots.com/photo/2733694670104509546fnlZgB
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2838127480104509546phOuwe
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2004596190104509546gGutNt

4. Pendleton Tartan Royal Stewart Tie. $25 shipped in CONUS. 
5. NWOT Cable Car Clothiers Navy Trolley San Francisco Tie. $35 shipped in CONUS
6. Cable Car Clothiers Red/Green stripe tie (perfect for Christmas). Has been pressed by dry cleaner. $29 shipped in CONUS.

https://family.webshots.com/photo/2650596220104509546Mkvvzp
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2366976130104509546iVCnte

7. NWT J. Press Navy Patterened Tie $39 shipped in CONUS
8. Vintage Brooks Brothers Green Striped Tie $29 shipped in CONUS

https://family.webshots.com/photo/2108184860104509546fKTYDV
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2936959530104509546TTWcPO
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2156781420104509546rxPITM

9. NWOT Polo Ralph Lauren Made in Italy Silk Knit Tie, green striped. Asking $29 shipped in CONUS.
10. NWOT Polo Ralph Lauren Made in Italy Silk Knit Tie, navy striped. Asking $29 shipped in CONUS. 
11. NWOT Polo Ralph Lauren Made in Italy Silk Tie, blue paisley patterned. Asking $29 shipped in CONUS.

https://family.webshots.com/photo/2068107980104509546ERjlcZ
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2337460040104509546ZHvTUZ


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

HSM topcoat sold, pending payment.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Desperately Seeking Sack Pt Deux*

OK, posted this about a month and a half ago...will post again. I'm desperately seeking a 37-38S Sack Suit (pref BB, but really will settle for any sack suit). Pants need to be FF with room to expand the leg to at least 30.5 inseem. Hopefully some of you smaller trads will take pity on me and shoot me a PM...not even that particular about color/pattern. i just can't see dropping $500+ on one if I'm not sure it will suit me. Prob should have taken advantage of the BB Sale round Christmas.

Other specifics, single hook vent, or double vented (ventless jackets make my butt look big, because it is. Cuffs are fine on the pants as well. I have lots of great 38S stuff I'd consider trading also including a beautiful RLPL Tweed Brown Herringbone coat with epaulets and antler buttons that was sold to me here for $180.

Please help.

Thank you, I'm done whining now.


----------



## Untilted

Untilted said:


> _*BLACK FLEECE CLUB COLLAR SHIRT: PRICE CUT $60 SHIPPED.*_
> 
> Everything else I listed is *SOLD*.


Update


----------



## SartorialSpender

*NWT Ben Silver University of London Repp Stripe Tie Short*

https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0181.jpg

Size short-49". One flaw: one corner of label has come unstitched (visible in picture). *$35 shipped in CONUS.*


----------



## Bradford

Two skinny trad striped ties by Cable Car Clothiers, Robert Kirk Ltd.

Maroon & Silver is just under 2 1/2" at widest point
Green & Red is 3 1/8" at widest

$25 apiece or both for $45 - shipped in CONUS


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*Price Drops!*



My Pet said:


> BB 1818 Pinstripe Jacket
> 19 in. shoulder
> 23 in. chest
> 22 in. waist
> 24 in. Sleeves
> 
> Mint condition, pockets are still sewn shut. 3/4 lined.
> Asking $60 shipped *Now $40!*





My Pet said:


> American Living Ties
> $14/lot Now *$10/lot!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather good brand if you haven't given this brand a try. Made by PRL for JCPenney. 60 in. long.
> 
> DB Blue Blazer, Unknown Brand
> Approx. 38 R *SOLD*
> 
> Berkeley Hall DB Suit, navy herringbone
> Approx. 38 R
> Center vent
> 18 in. shoulder
> 31.5 in. long
> 25.5 in. right sleeve
> 24 in. left sleeve
> 20 in. chest
> 19.5 in. waist
> 
> 33x30 pants, uncuffed
> $45 shipped *Now $30 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Windowpane Jacket
> Tagged 42R
> 19.25 in. shoulder
> 25 in. sleeve
> 20 in. chest
> 19.5 in. waist
> 32 in. long
> $35 shipped Now $20 shipped
> 
> Unfortunately, the pattern is very faint and does not photograph under any kind of light. I can assure you, there is a gossamer tan windowpane pattern running along that jacket. Also has a few spots on the right lapel that should come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal Chalk Stripe Vest with Lapels, unknown brand
> Likely to fit a gentleman in the 46R+ range. Marked "XL" on the store tag when I bought it. Adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.25 in. shoulder
> 22.5 in. waist
> 13 in. chest
> 26.5 in. long
> 
> $15 shipped *Now $10 shipped*





My Pet said:


> *LAST CALL*
> 
> HSM DB Herringbone Topcoat, size 42L
> *SOLD pending payment*
> 
> PRL Houndstooth Jacket, size 40L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, kind of wrinkly)
> Side vented, ticket pocket. In need of dry cleaning due to a small, non-fatal stain on the right lapel.
> *$20* shipped *$18 shipped*
> 
> Sebago Moccasins, size 8D
> 
> Good American-made loafer, likely not work more than twice. Estimated 97% remaining of the sole.
> $20 shipped *$16 shipped *


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

AL Tie lot SOLD pending payment!


----------



## TweedyDon

The belt has now been passed on to another member! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> Size 38 black leather Polo belt now *$10, shipped in CONUS*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest*.


----------



## AlanC

Land's End Madras tie
X-Long
Handsewn in the USA
3 3/8" wide

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## M. Charles

Price Reductions



M. Charles said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Makers Cashmere/Camelhair/Wool Ties--all approximately 3.5" width*
> 
> (L to R)
> 1. New with tags, BB Cashmere/wool blend tan checked tie. $39 shipped in CONUS. now $29
> 2. NWT BB 100% Camelhair grey patterned tie. $39 shipped in CONUS. now $29
> 3. NWT BB Wool grey/blue checked tie. $39 shipped in CONUS. now $29
> 
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2733694670104509546fnlZgB
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2838127480104509546phOuwe
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2004596190104509546gGutNt
> 
> 4. Pendleton Tartan Royal Stewart Tie. $25 shipped in CONUS. now $15
> 5. NWOT Cable Car Clothiers Navy Trolley San Francisco Tie. $35 shipped in CONUS now $22
> 6. Cable Car Clothiers Red/Green stripe tie (perfect for Christmas). Has been pressed by dry cleaner. $29 shipped in CONUS. now $15
> 
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2650596220104509546Mkvvzp
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2366976130104509546iVCnte
> 
> 7. NWT J. Press Navy Patterened Tie $39 shipped in CONUS now $30
> 8. Vintage Brooks Brothers Green Striped Tie $29 shipped in CONUS now $20
> 
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2108184860104509546fKTYDV
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2936959530104509546TTWcPO
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2156781420104509546rxPITM
> 
> 9. NWOT Polo Ralph Lauren Made in Italy Silk Knit Tie, green striped. Asking $29 shipped in CONUS. now $19
> 10. NWOT Polo Ralph Lauren Made in Italy Silk Knit Tie, navy striped. Asking $29 shipped in CONUS. now $19
> 11. NWOT Polo Ralph Lauren Made in Italy Silk Tie, blue paisley patterned. Asking $29 shipped in CONUS. now $19
> 
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2068107980104509546ERjlcZ
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2337460040104509546ZHvTUZ


----------



## RTW

*Bills Khakis Chinos *- New, 1st quality, washed but unworn
Size 32 waist, M2 plain front, unhemmed
Colors: Khaki, Mushroom
$60 each shipped in CONUS or $115 for both

*Bills Khakis Chamois Cloth Pants *- NWT, 1st quality 
Size 33 waist, M2 plain front, unhemmed
Color: Nubuck (this color not currently offered)
$80 shipped in CONUS

I don't have a digital camera so there are no photos.


----------



## rebel222

Ok.

This may be a long shot. I have access to a pair of lightly used Alden LHS in Mahogany Shell Cordovan... Very Difficult to find. They are size 13D. My cost would be very high, so I am not planning on picking them up unless someone is ready to commit. I don't have any pics, but they can probably be obtained. Here is a pic from Tom @ of some chukkas in the Mahogany color.


----------



## Reddington

The following ties are *sold*:
#1 - Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Churchill Dot
#5 - Polo Ralph Lauren Red / Navy Stripe
#8 - Polo Ralph Lauren Navy with Light Blue & White Pattern

These ties are still available:

#2 - Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy / Gold / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#3 - Polo Ralph Lauren Green Churchill Dot, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#4 - Polo Ralph Lauren Gold / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#6 - Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Charcoal with Red Dots, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#7 - Polo Ralph Lauren Light Blue / White Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#9 - Polo Ralph Lauren Orange with Navy / White Stripes, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









- Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy all 6 ties for $152.99
- Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


----------



## AdamsSutherland

rebel222 said:


> Ok.
> 
> This may be a long shot. I have access to a pair of lightly used Alden LHS in Mahogany Shell Cordovan... Very Difficult to find. They are size 13D. My cost would be very high, so I am not planning on picking them up unless someone is ready to commit. I don't have any pics, but they can probably be obtained. Here is a pic from Tom @ of some chukkas in the Mahogany color.


If only they were a 12...

They sound stunning.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Any of these suits *NOW $45 CONUS* +$10 to Canada

J. Press claimed pending payment



tonylumpkin said:


> Four very nice suits. Two 3/2 sacks and two 2 button darted...all in excellent condition.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img19/suitsgm6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits5zp4.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits4fy1.jpg https://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits3wv9.jpg https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits2lp4.jpg
> 
> The suits are from top to bottom:
> 
> 1) J.Press 3/2 sack tan poplin, chest 22.5", sleeves 25" +2" under, shoulders 18 1/2", length from top of collar 32". Flat trouser: 18" across waist, inseam 29" +1 1/2" under 1 1/2" cuffs. Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers "Makers" grey 2 button darted POW with red overcheck. Chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24" +2 1/2" under, shoulders 19 1/2", length 31 1/2" from top of collar. Flat trousers: 18" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> 3)Brooks Brothers 2 button darted blue Glen Plaid, marked size 41R. Chest 21 1/2", sleeves 24" + 1 1/4" under, shoulders 19 1/4", length 32" from top of collar. Pleated trousers 16 1/2" across waist, inseam 29 1/2" +1" under, 1 1/4" cuffs Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> 4) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack grey herringbone. Chest 23", sleeves 24" +2 1/4" under, shoulders 19", length 32" from top of collar. Flat trousers 17 1/2" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size S Pendleton tartan jacket; 40R Harris tweed*

I spotted two jackets at my local Goodwill that might be of interest to people here. Both were c. $7, so they'll be $15 shipped in CONUS.

Let me know if you're interested, and I'll try to pick them up tomorrow if they're still there!

1) Size S Pendleton tartan blazer. This is a RED tartan, and it's very red--think a traditional Mackinaw plaid. It has patch pockets, brass buttons, and is unlined, apart from across the shoulders.

2) Size 40R Harris tweed jacket. This is mid-grey with bold vertical stripes; it's a very bold Harris! The stripes are dark blue, single stripes, and mid-tan, double stripes. This jacket has a very low button stance, although it carries a newer blue Harris orb label. It was made for Simpsons; but *not* the London Simpsons.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> Here are actual Pics. This is just one pair, but they all look the same. Let me know if you have any questions or offers. The big picture is the most accurate color.


I still have these in the 13D and 13C... Price dropped to $150 shipped.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Reddington said:


> The following ties are *sold*:
> #1 - Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Churchill Dot
> #5 - Polo Ralph Lauren Red / Navy Stripe
> #8 - Polo Ralph Lauren Navy with Light Blue & White Pattern
> 
> These ties are still available:
> 
> #2 - Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy / Gold / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 - Polo Ralph Lauren Green Churchill Dot, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 - Polo Ralph Lauren Gold / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 - Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Charcoal with Red Dots, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 - Polo Ralph Lauren Light Blue / White Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9 - Polo Ralph Lauren Orange with Navy / White Stripes, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
> - Buy all 6 ties for $152.99
> - Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


P M sent.


----------



## rebel222

*Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan LHS 10D*

I have a pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers Unlined LHS in Burgundy Shell Cordovan. They are brand new w/o the box. They also have a red line in the insole to prevent returns. Pictures forthcoming, but here is the stock Alden photo (of the lined version) in case you don't know what they look like. They are size 10D. There are varying camps on whether you size down in this model. I personally size down 1/2 size b/c I like my loafers snug. I also can go one width down in my "normal" size. Others do not. I am looking for $350 shipped CONUS. Pictures to come over the next day or so.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Navy 3/2 Sack-Vintage Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket*

I've got a Brooks Brothers 346 solid navy 3/2 sack suit. This is the classic 346 suit that was made by Southwick or Hilton. Unless I'm misreading this, it is tagged a 45 L but check the measurements as I think it measures smaller. It is in immaculate condition, with no issues at all and in a tropical weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 3/4", sleeves 24"+2, shoulders 18", length 32" from the top of the collar. Trouser are: 17 1/4" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. Asking $85 shipped CONUS +$15 to Canada.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img88/346navy3.jpg/1/

https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy.jpg https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy2.jpg

*Vintage Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket*

The jacket is a single button, peak lapel sack that is labeled a 44 R. This jacket is in pristine condition despite the fact that one interior tag shows it to be in its 40th year. This isn't 21st century trad, this is trad from when trad became trad! It is fully canvassed, with a great deal of hand work evident and has grosgrain lapels and buttons. It is four seasons weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24 3/4"+2", shoulders 18 1/4" and length 31" from the top of the collar. Asking $85 shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img291/hilttux.jpg/1/

https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux2.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux3.jpg


----------



## Reddington

The following ties are *sold*:
#4 - Polo Ralph Lauren Gold / Navy Stripe
#9 - Polo Ralph Lauren Orange with Navy / White Stripes

These ties are still available:

#2 - Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy / Gold / Navy Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#3 - Polo Ralph Lauren Green Churchill Dot, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#6 - Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Charcoal with Red Dots, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









#7 - Polo Ralph Lauren Light Blue / White Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









- Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy all 4 ties for $99.99
- Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


----------



## AlanC

tonylumpkin said:


> *Vintage Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket*


Fantastic! :aportnoy:


----------



## Asterix

*Brown Orvis Casual Wool Coat XL*

Brand New (without tags) *Heather Brown Orvis Casual Wool Coat XL*. Bought it online, received it and discovered that it was too big for me as it fits like a XXL.

*$45 shipped CONUS (+$10 to Canada.)* Interested parties should PM me.


----------



## TweedyDon

The tartan Pendleton has now been claimed, but the 40R Harris tweed is still available (i.e., it's unsold at Goodwill!) as of yesterday afternoon! It'll be $15 shipped in CONUS if anyone is interested...



TweedyDon said:


> I spotted two jackets at my local Goodwill that might be of interest to people here. Both were c. $7, so they'll be $15 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested, and I'll try to pick them up tomorrow if they're still there!
> 
> 1) Size S Pendleton tartan blazer. This is a RED tartan, and it's very red--think a traditional Mackinaw plaid. It has patch pockets, brass buttons, and is unlined, apart from across the shoulders.
> 
> 2) Size 40R Harris tweed jacket. This is mid-grey with bold vertical stripes; it's a very bold Harris! The stripes are dark blue, single stripes, and mid-tan, double stripes. This jacket has a very low button stance, although it carries a newer blue Harris orb label. It was made for Simpsons; but *not* the London Simpsons.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## jhcam8

rebel222 said:


> I still have these in the 13D and 13C... Price dropped to $150 shipped.


Great price on those Florsheims.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Nice jacket!
How do you think this would do on my 6'1", 250lb., barrel-chested frame? Same as you, or would it be more likely to work for me? Maybe you could post some measurements.



Asterix said:


> Brand New (without tags) *Heather Brown Orvis Casual Wool Coat XL*. Bought it online, received it and discovered that it was too big for me as it fits like a XXL.
> 
> *$45 shipped CONUS (+$10 to Canada.)* Interested parties should PM me.


----------



## brozek

*XXL LL Bean Norwegian sweater*

I finally found a vintage Bean Norwegian sweater, but unfortunately, it's two sizes too big for me! It's an XXL (although check the measurements - they're closer to an XL I think) and in fantastic shape. A little bit of pilling near the waist, but no tears, holes, or stains. I'm asking $40 (including USPS Priority shipping) for it. Measurements are:

Chest - 26"
Length - 26.5"
Shoulder - 23"
Sleeve - 22"

Please PM if interested - thanks!


----------



## Asterix

tonylumpkin said:


> Nice jacket!
> How do you think this would do on my 6'1", 250lb., barrel-chested frame? Same as you, or would it be more likely to work for me? Maybe you could post some measurements.


Thanks Tony, I think it would fit you better as I'm 5'10", 200lb.

Measurements buttoned:
*27" armpit to armpit
33" from bottom of collar down
26" arm length*


----------



## Ron_A

^ PM sent regarding LLB Norwegian sweater.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Duck Pants*

I have a pair of white J.Press duck pants available. These have been washed once and hung dry. The waist measures 16.25" across the front laid flat, so it should fit a 32 to 33 waist. They are unhemmed.

Asking $25 shipped CONUS.

Please PM with interest.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Ron_A said:


> ^ PM sent regarding LLB Norwegian sweater.


I see an XL becoming available.:icon_smile:


----------



## Ron_A

tonylumpkin said:


> I see an XL becoming available.:icon_smile:


LOL...The XL fits more like a Medium. I keep telling myself that I'll be able to fit into it, after my diet and exercise regimen kicks in. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Ron_A said:


> LOL...The XL fits more like a Medium. I keep telling myself that I'll be able to fit into it, after my diet and exercise regimen kicks in. :icon_smile_wink:


I just got an XL Norweigian on here a week or so ago and it is SHORT.
I'm also 6'4 though.


----------



## 32rollandrock

etown883 said:


> Offering up some nice condition AE Randolphs in Shell Cordovan. Heel has been replaced with rubber, not combo as is normal with AE Shell. Got these off ebay, but when they arrived it was clear that someone with larger feet than 8.5 stretched them out. Seems like the person had a very wide foot, tried to show you some measurements of this. I would recommend to more of a 9D or E. Leather is in great shape. Looking for $70 shipped or if anyone has a 36R or 37R suit they want to trade, I could use that too.
> 
> https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shoe7da0.jpg


I got these shoes but, alas, they don't fit. The description here is accurate. If you wear size 9, this is a great chance to get into shell for not much money. $70 CONUS, same as what I paid.


----------



## Buster Brown

I purchased a lot of shirts on eBay and am selling a couple that are superfluous. They do not appear to ever have been worn, but could use a good pressing as they seem to have been folded up for awhile.

Gold OCBD by Brooks Brothers. Asking $18, shipped CONUS.

Burgundy striped pinpoint oxford by Brooks Brothers. Asking $18, shipped CONUS.

Both shirts purchased together: $30 shipped CONUS.

Also, the sweaters and moleskins I posted previously are still available. My suggested prices are indicated below, but I am open to any reasonable offers. Again, pricing would be reduced if multiple items are in the same box.



Buster Brown said:


> First up, a couple of wool sweaters from Ireland. I hate to part with these but they are too large in the body for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% wool. Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills.' Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 21.5" wide (armpit to armpit). The sleeves always seemed a bit short to me. I'm not quite sure how to quantify that as the shoulder seams are designed to be worn off the shoulder. The best measurement I can think to offer is 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve. Asking *$20* shipped CONUS.
> 
> 80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk. Made in Ireland at the 'Blarney Woolen Mills.' The second photo represents the colors best. Tagged size large, measures 27.5" long (bottom of neck to bottom of sweater) and 23.5" wide (armpit to armpit). Sleeves seem normal on this one (28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve). Asking *$25* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Next up is a pair of chocolate brown moleskin trousers by Brooks Brothers. I purchased these off this forum a couple of months ago and had the waist taken in. They're still a little short and too full in the seat for me. Rather than risk 'over tailoring,' I'd like to find an appropriate home for them.
> 
> They are the 'Hudson' fit described by BB as "our fullest plain-front fit, relaxed through the hip, thigh and leg." Tagged 34x34 but tailored to a 33" waist and 30.5" inseam. Material remains for the waist to be let back out. Asking *$25* shipped CONUS.


----------



## rebel222

*Custom Allen Edmonds Shell Cordovan Perf Cap Toes & Alden Shell Cordovan Cap Toes 11*

Prices are shipped CONUS. PM me for shipping quote outside of this area. These are going on eBay tomorrow evening. Shoe trees NOT included.











Alden model 9016 Black Shell Cordovan Cap Toes. Size 11D. Uppers are in great condition. Just a few creases. The soles do have some wear; however, they are not soft. Asking $225 shipped.











Custom Allen Edmonds Shell Cordovan Perf Cap Toe Bluchers. Model 'Colton'. Size 11D. These are special orders from AE. They did not mass produce this model in Shell Cordovan. Judging by the sole wear and interior condition, these have been worn 5X or less. They come with an AE box, but no shoe bags. Asking $225 Shipped.


----------



## Asterix

Still up for grabs is a brand new (without tags) *Heather Brown Orvis Casual Wool Coat XL*. Bought it online, received it and discovered that it was too big for me as it fits like a XXL.

Measurements buttoned:
*27" armpit to armpit
33" from bottom of collar down
26" arm length*

*$45 shipped CONUS (+$10 to Canada.)* Interested parties should PM me.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Suit NOW $75
Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket NOW $65*+$15 to Canada



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers 346 solid navy 3/2 sack suit. This is the classic 346 suit that was made by Southwick or Hilton. Unless I'm misreading this, it is tagged a 45 L but check the measurements as I think it measures smaller. It is in immaculate condition, with no issues at all and in a tropical weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 3/4", sleeves 24"+2, shoulders 18", length 32" from the top of the collar. Trouser are: 17 1/4" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. Asking $85 shipped CONUS +$15 to Canada.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img88/346navy3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy.jpg https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy2.jpg
> 
> *Vintage Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket*
> 
> The jacket is a single button, peak lapel sack that is labeled a 44 R. This jacket is in pristine condition despite the fact that one interior tag shows it to be in its 40th year. This isn't 21st century trad, this is trad from when trad became trad! It is fully canvassed, with a great deal of hand work evident and has grosgrain lapels and buttons. It is four seasons weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24 3/4"+2", shoulders 18 1/4" and length 31" from the top of the collar. Asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img291/hilttux.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux2.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux3.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

J.Press Duck pants SOLD


----------



## TDI GUY

*Three BB Suits*

A few suits I picked up for myself that didn't fit right. All are in pristine condition - and the second is a three piece!

1. This BB suit is from the old 346 line (the good one - not today's). 3/2 sack, very soft shoulders, flat front pants, etc. Fully lined. Year Round Weight. Darker grey with subtle Beaded Pinstripe. Pants are hemmed but uncuffed. In pristine condition - honestly looks like it was never worn. I picked it up for myself and its just a bit too small. Will probably fit between a 40 and 41R or even Short (I'm roughly six feet and it was almost too short on me). Please see measurements below.




































Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 23.75 with at least 1 to let out.
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Pants Waist: 35
Inseam: 30 with 2.5 to let out.

$75 shipped CONUS (add $15 for Canada)

2. BB grey pinstripe. Three piece. Also from the old 346 line, and also in pristine condition. A lighter grey with very subtle pinstripe. 3/2 sack, flat front pants, very soft shoulders, etc. Pants are hemmed with 2" cuffs. Tagged 42R but could possibly work for a 41R or even a short (I'm roughly 6' and it was almost too short on me). Please see measurements below.




































Chest: 21.75
Sleeve: 25
Length: 30 (from base of collar)
Shoulder: 19
Pants Waist: 36
Inseam: 30

$95 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

3. BB Khaki Poplin Suit. 3/2 sack, flat front pants, soft shoulders, etc. Fully Lined. Purchased off another forum member and decided it was just too big. Don't have pics at the moment but could gather some if there was interest. Measures out to approximately 42 or 43R, but please see measurements.

chest: 44.5'' 
length: 32'' 
shoulders: 19'' 
sleeves: 25'' 
pants: flat front uncuffed
waist: 37.5'' +3.5''
inseam: 31'' + 2.5''

Asking what I paid for it, $55 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada).

Please PM with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Size 32 blue surcingle Coach belt
listed this awhile back, buyer changed his mind.
$15 shipped

Lands End short sleeve Madras shirt, medium
$10 shipped
SOLD

LL Bean flannel shirt, medium
rusty red/orange color
$10 shipped

no name short sleeve madras shirt, large
real nice purple/blue color
$7 shipped

LE wool trousers
33R (waist measures exactly 33")
forwards facing pleats (x2)

HSM tweed Two Button, Darted
Chest-22"
Length~34" 
shoulder~19"
$15 shipped

Darker Herringbone Rainbow Tweed
No idea who the maker was, it's from Winston & Co. I know Southwick made a lot of their stuff, but don't see a Southwick label on this.
2 button, darted
Same measurements
Chest-22"
Length~34" 
Sleeve-35"
shoulder~18 3/4"
Shoulders are more padded that the HSM
$15 shipped


----------



## Farmer

*NWT Ralph Lauren Needlepoint Belt*

Found this NWT size 38 RL Needlepoint belt - is too small for me.

Tag on back indicates MSRP of $250 - asking $65 or best offer.

Black, with foxhunting motif - dogs, horses, more dogs. Black background and leather ends, heavy brass buckle.

Sorry for the iphone-quality pictures - I can take more detailed shots on request.


----------



## Reddington

*J. Crew ties (NWT)*

Navy w/ green shamrocks (measures 3.25" at its widest point, 100% silk, NWT). *$24.99* (+ postage).









Patch madras (measures 3.25" at its widest point, NWT). *$24.99* (+ postage).









Navy & cream knit tie (measures 2" at its widest point, 100% silk, NWT). *$24.99* (+ postage).









- Postage is $3.50 in the USA. PM for international rates.
- Buy all three ties for $63.99 (+ postage)


----------



## Reddington

*Brooks Brothers Lambswool Vest, Large (NWT)*

Brooks Brothers Lambswool Vest, Large (NWT)
*$38.99* (+ postage)

- Postage is $3.50 in the USA.


----------



## TDI GUY

BB Three Piece SOLD (pending payment)


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT 36/34 red cords*

Last fall I purchased four pairs of red cord trousers very cheaply from Blair, and have since discovered that no normal person needs four pairs of red cords!

So, I have two pairs to pass on. They're both size 36 waist with 34 inseam, are NWT, and 100% cotton. I'll send them in their original unopened store packaging. They're decent, serviceable cords; well worth more than *$12 each* shipped in CONUS, or *both for $16*!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

PRICE DROP: *$50* CONUS

---an absolute steal. PM me with any questions..



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have a beautiful HSM overcoat of the Charcoal Herringbone variety. I bought the coat off a fellow member, but alas, it would require more work than is desirable from the tailor to fit my golfer's physique (think Jim Furyk, save Jon Daly). Nevertheless, per his consent, I have included his original post and pictures below.
> 
> Truly a gorgeous coat and I hope some chap is able to put it to good use for the final Baltic blow of winter. And as for the sizing, I would venture to guess that it likely would be a 43/44 as opposed to the below 42/43...but draw your own conclusions from the measurements. Feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> M.A.M.
> 
> Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
> Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
> Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.
> 
> This is a great outerwear basic that would serve in virtually any situation.
> 
> No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43
> 
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"
> 
> https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/5971/p1013877ch9.jpg
> https://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2126/p1013881jb0.jpg


----------



## Reddington

The following ties are *sold*:
Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy / Gold / Navy Stripe
Polo Ralph Lauren Green Churchill Dot
Polo Ralph Lauren Gold / Navy Stripe
Polo Ralph Lauren Orange with Navy / White Stripes

These ties are still available:

Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Charcoal with Red Dots, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









Polo Ralph Lauren Light Blue / White Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT, $29.99 (plus postage)









- Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy both ties for $49.99
- Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


----------



## rebel222

rebel222 said:


> I have a pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers Unlined LHS in Burgundy Shell Cordovan. They are brand new w/o the box. They also have a red line in the insole to prevent returns. Pictures forthcoming, but here is the stock Alden photo (of the lined version) in case you don't know what they look like. They are size 10D. There are varying camps on whether you size down in this model. I personally size down 1/2 size b/c I like my loafers snug. I also can go one width down in my "normal" size. Others do not. I am looking for $350 shipped CONUS. Pictures to come over the next day or so.














Here are actual pics and a price drop to $330. The shoe bags came from BB, but they do not have any logos on them. The color is closer to the larger picture.


----------



## Reddington

*PRL Ties (NWT) price drops*

Polo Ralph Lauren Dark Charcoal with Red Dots, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT. Now *$24.99* (plus postage)









Polo Ralph Lauren Light Blue / White Stripe, 100% silk tie, hand made in Italy. Retails for $115, NWT. Now *$24.99* (plus postage)









- Please add $3.50 for postage in USA. Please PM me for international rates.
- Buy both ties for $42.99
- Ties measure about 3.5" at their widest point


----------



## Reddington

Book is now *$16.99* (postage).



Reddington said:


> Brooks Brothers' 'Toasts & Tributes' by John Bridges and Bryan Curtis. Brand new book with price tag still attached on back and tight spine. Retails for $28.00, yours for $19.99 (+3.50 postage).


----------



## Reddington

Belt is now *$16.99* (+ postage).



Reddington said:


> 100% cotton & leather, khaki, brass D-ring belt. New with tag. Measures approximately 41.5" long and 1.5" wide (labeled S/M). Retails for $29.50, yours for $19.99 (+$3.50 postage).


----------



## dshell

TDI GUY, I love your copy above for the suits. I read each sentence, and it just gets better and better. I'm saying to myself: "yes, sounds good, yes, just what I need..." Then I get to the size, and they're all too large. Way to build me up, just to let me down. :-(


----------



## TDI GUY

dshell said:


> TDI GUY, I love your copy above for the suits. I read each sentence, and it just gets better and better. I'm saying to myself: "yes, sounds good, yes, just what I need..." Then I get to the size, and they're all too large. Way to build me up, just to let me down. :-(


Sorry about that.

Its worse when you are trying them on and they don't fit. All of those suits were exactly what I was looking for (am looking for), but the cut was just off on me. Frustrating.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BROOKS BROTHERS "346" NOW $60
HILTON DINNER JACKET NOW $50 BOTH +$15 TO CANADA*



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers 346 solid navy 3/2 sack suit. This is the classic 346 suit that was made by Southwick or Hilton. Unless I'm misreading this, it is tagged a 45 L but check the measurements as I think it measures smaller. It is in immaculate condition, with no issues at all and in a tropical weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 3/4", sleeves 24"+2, shoulders 18", length 32" from the top of the collar. Trouser are: 17 1/4" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. Asking $85 shipped CONUS +$15 to Canada.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img88/346navy3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy.jpg https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy2.jpg
> 
> *Vintage Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket*
> 
> The jacket is a single button, peak lapel sack that is labeled a 44 R. This jacket is in pristine condition despite the fact that one interior tag shows it to be in its 40th year. This isn't 21st century trad, this is trad from when trad became trad! It is fully canvassed, with a great deal of hand work evident and has grosgrain lapels and buttons. It is four seasons weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24 3/4"+2", shoulders 18 1/4" and length 31" from the top of the collar. Asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img291/hilttux.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux2.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux3.jpg


----------



## Reddington

The navy & cream knit tie has sold.



Reddington said:


> Navy w/ green shamrocks (measures 3.25" at its widest point, 100% silk, NWT). *$24.99* (+ postage).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patch madras (measures 3.25" at its widest point, NWT). *$24.99* (+ postage).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Postage is $3.50 in the USA. PM for international rates.
> - Buy both ties for $42.99 (+ postage)


----------



## Reddington

*Brooks Brothers Bow Ties (NWT)*

Brooks Brothers '346' silk bow ties, new with tags, made is USA, and retail for $29.50.

Argyle Sutherland Bow Tie (green-navy) *$19.99* (plus postage)









BB#1 Stripe Bow Tie (gold) *$19.99* (plus postage)









Yellow / blue stripes *$19.99* (plus postage)









- Postage is $3.50 in USA
- Buy all three ties for $50.99 (plus postage)


----------



## Asterix

*Vintage Shearling Coat 44R*

A Vintage Shearling Coat 44R I got off eBay which turned out to be snug for my barrel chest. I bought it because it measures 25" armpit to armpit but forgot that the shearling meant it would be snug for a 46R wearer like me. Trying to recoup the amount paid for it so* it is available for **$45 shipped CONUS

*It measures:

*31" Length from Collar 
25" Armpit to armpit
25" sleeve*


----------



## AlanC

Price drop: *$15 delivered*

Surely some taller Trad could use such a fine piece of neckwear.



AlanC said:


> Land's End Madras tie
> X-Long
> Handsewn in the USA
> 3 3/8" wide
> 
> $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## clemsontiger

Charleston Khakis:
$15 Conus
38 waist
31 inseam; 41 outseam
1.5 cuff

Little cellphone pocket right below the left clip in the photo.


----------



## Mannix

Brand new, w/o box Polo Ralph Lauren loafers. NOT Crocket & Jones (made in Brazil). Size 12 D. The color is dark brown. Any questions or interest, just let me know. Price $35 shipped.


----------



## wnh

Last chance on all these items. Feel free to make an offer on anything. They're going to the thrift store in a day or two, so act soon.



wnh said:


> Pringle of Scotland cotton knit long-sleeved polo sweater, size XL, *Now $12 shipped*. Made in Northern Mariana Islands (USA). Measurements can be provided upon request.
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010010cf2.jpg
> 
> One pair of bright red pants from Lands' End, new without tags. 100% cotton, 34" waist, unhemmed. I purchased them last winter, took off the tags, and have done nothing with them, so it's time to go. I'm asking *$12 shipped.*
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010038zb2.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010035qn0.jpg
> 
> Lands' End light blue pinpoint OCBD, size 16.5x35. A little rumpled from sitting in the bottom of my closet, but in fine shape. *$8 shipped*.
> 
> https://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010061kw8.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

I need to get some of this stuff out of here!

The J. Press and the blue Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid are gone. The remaining two suits are *NOW $35* shipped CONUS. Both are "Makers" (Southwick).



tonylumpkin said:


> Four very nice suits. Two 3/2 sacks and two 2 button darted...all in excellent condition. Plus a beautiful BB 3/2 sack tweed jack and a Lands End Viyella 80/20 shirt.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img19/suitsgm6.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits5zp4.jpg https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits4fy1.jpg https://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits3wv9.jpg https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suits2lp4.jpg
> 
> The suits are from top to bottom:
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers "Makers" grey 2 button darted POW with red overcheck. Chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24" +2 1/2" under, shoulders 19 1/2", length 31 1/2" from top of collar. Flat trousers: 18" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> 4) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack grey herringbone. Chest 23", sleeves 24" +2 1/4" under, shoulders 19", length 32" from top of collar. Flat trousers 17 1/2" across waist, inseam 30" +3" under, no cuffs. Asking $65 shipped CONUS


Navy Brooks is *NOW $50* shipped CONUS
Hilton sack dinner jacket is *NOW $40* CONUS



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers 346 solid navy 3/2 sack suit. This is the classic 346 suit that was made by Southwick or Hilton. Unless I'm misreading this, it is tagged a 45 L but check the measurements as I think it measures smaller. It is in immaculate condition, with no issues at all and in a tropical weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 3/4", sleeves 24"+2, shoulders 18", length 32" from the top of the collar. Trouser are: 17 1/4" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. Asking $85 shipped CONUS +$15 to Canada.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img88/346navy3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy.jpg https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy2.jpg
> 
> *Vintage Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket*
> 
> The jacket is a single button, peak lapel sack that is labeled a 44 R. This jacket is in pristine condition despite the fact that one interior tag shows it to be in its 40th year. This isn't 21st century trad, this is trad from when trad became trad! It is fully canvassed, with a great deal of hand work evident and has grosgrain lapels and buttons. It is four seasons weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24 3/4"+2", shoulders 18 1/4" and length 31" from the top of the collar. Asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img291/hilttux.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux2.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux3.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

$20 for both Conus or $12 each.
2 NWT XL BB Polos: The orange polo is from the 346 line. The heathered one is Golden Fleece Performance Polo. Made in Hong Kong.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Norman Hilton tweed sack, 41R*

Picked this up at the thrift store yesterday, but it's just a bit too small for me. It's a lovely black-and-white brokenbone flannel or tweed. 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, hook vent, flat front trousers, 1 7/8" cuffs, all the trad hallmarks.

If you aren't familiar with Norman Hilton, I'll quote AAAC member KenCPollock:



> "Norman Hilton was simply the best traditional natural shoulder ivy league suit ever made; better than Brooks OM (when they really made them), Southwick, Greenfield or Samuelsohn."


This one is no exception. It's fully canvassed and very well made from fantastic, heavyweight cloth. And it's in great condition.

Tagged size is 41R. Measurements are as follows:
Chest: 44"
Jacket waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"
Trouser waist: 37" with nothing to let out
Inseam: 30" with nothing to let down without losing cuffs.
Cuffs are 1 7/8" wide.

Asking $60 shipped in the continental US. Paypal only.










More pictures here.


----------



## playdohh22

^ the suit looks great!


----------



## Pentheos

clemsontiger said:


> $20 for both Conus or $12 each.
> 2 NWT XL BB Polos: The orange polo is from the 346 line. The heathered one is Golden Fleece Performance Polo. Made in Hong Kong.


pm sent


----------



## b-down

^ PM sent regarding the Hilton suit


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm in urgent need of a green self-tie bow for next weekend. It doesn't have to be solid green, just predominantly green. Its for a "Green Tie" formal affair for St. Patrick's Day. If anyone has something they think might work, please let me know asap.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

They might have something inexpensive at absoluteties.com that would work. If nothing else, you can get a green and navy striped one from them. Good Luck!


----------



## clemsontiger

Polos are pending.


----------



## Reddington

The yellow / blue stripes tie has sold. The Argyle Sutherland and BB#1 Stripe are still available.



Reddington said:


> Brooks Brothers '346' silk bow ties, new with tags, made is USA, and retail for $29.50.
> 
> Argyle Sutherland Bow Tie (green-navy) *$19.99* (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB#1 Stripe Bow Tie (gold) *$19.99* (plus postage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Postage is $3.50 in USA
> - Buy both ties for $33.99 (plus postage)


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

The BB Three Piece is Sold.

The other BB pinstripe suit is now $50 shipped CONUS

The BB poplin I am now selling at a loss - $45 shipped CONUS

Please PM with interest



TDI GUY said:


> A few suits I picked up for myself that didn't fit right. All are in pristine condition - and the second is a three piece!
> 
> 1. This BB suit is from the old 346 line (the good one - not today's). 3/2 sack, very soft shoulders, flat front pants, etc. Fully lined. Year Round Weight. Darker grey with subtle Beaded Pinstripe. Pants are hemmed but uncuffed. In pristine condition - honestly looks like it was never worn. I picked it up for myself and its just a bit too small. Will probably fit between a 40 and 41R or even Short (I'm roughly six feet and it was almost too short on me). Please see measurements below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 23.75 with at least 1 to let out.
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Pants Waist: 35
> Inseam: 30 with 2.5 to let out.
> 
> $75 shipped CONUS (add $15 for Canada)
> 
> 2. BB grey pinstripe. Three piece. Also from the old 346 line, and also in pristine condition. A lighter grey with very subtle pinstripe. 3/2 sack, flat front pants, very soft shoulders, etc. Pants are hemmed with 2" cuffs. Tagged 42R but could possibly work for a 41R or even a short (I'm roughly 6' and it was almost too short on me). Please see measurements below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 21.75
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 30 (from base of collar)
> Shoulder: 19
> Pants Waist: 36
> Inseam: 30
> 
> $95 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)
> 
> 3. BB Khaki Poplin Suit. 3/2 sack, flat front pants, soft shoulders, etc. Fully Lined. Purchased off another forum member and decided it was just too big. Don't have pics at the moment but could gather some if there was interest. Measures out to approximately 42 or 43R, but please see measurements.
> 
> chest: 44.5''
> length: 32''
> shoulders: 19''
> sleeves: 25''
> pants: flat front uncuffed
> waist: 37.5'' +3.5''
> inseam: 31'' + 2.5''
> 
> Asking what I paid for it, $55 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada).
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Brand new, w/o box Polo Ralph Lauren loafers. NOT Crocket & Jones (made in Brazil). Size 12 D. The color is dark brown. Any questions or interest, just let me know. Price $35 shipped.


Now $30 shipped conus.


----------



## SartorialSpender

Now *$30 shipped.*



SartorialSpender said:


> https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0181.jpg
> 
> Size short-49". One flaw: one corner of label has come unstitched (visible in picture). *$35 shipped in CONUS.*


----------



## SartorialSpender

*NWT Orvis Nantucket Reds 34 Unhemmed - $40*

NWT (tag states price of $79.00). 34" waist, unhemmed (38"). Alterable waistband. Hook and button fly.

*$40 shipped OBO* in United States.


----------



## Orgetorix

Suit is sold.



Orgetorix said:


> Picked this up at the thrift store yesterday, but it's just a bit too small for me. It's a lovely black-and-white brokenbone flannel or tweed. 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, hook vent, flat front trousers, 1 7/8" cuffs, all the trad hallmarks.
> 
> If you aren't familiar with Norman Hilton, I'll quote AAAC member KenCPollock:
> 
> This one is no exception. It's fully canvassed and very well made from fantastic, heavyweight cloth. And it's in great condition.
> 
> Tagged size is 41R. Measurements are as follows:
> Chest: 44"
> Jacket waist: 42"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> Trouser waist: 37" with nothing to let out
> Inseam: 30" with nothing to let down without losing cuffs.
> Cuffs are 1 7/8" wide.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in the continental US. Paypal only.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Norman Hilton/DSCF5572.jpg
> 
> More pictures here.


----------



## tonylumpkin

The Norman Hilton dinner jacket is sold.


----------



## The Deacon

New Allen Edmonds listing is included and the Bass Weejuns are back on sale!


The Deacon said:


> Hi, I'm offering these items for sale for a few days prior to possibly listing them on ebay. I sell there as 747pooh. I have benefitted greatly from AAAC and SF membership both in terms of amazingly entertaining posts, invaluable information and opportunities to purchase beloved shell cordovan. Please PM me if interested in what I have to offer. I accept paypal and US Postal Money orders and of course your good checks. I will ship within the continental US and within two days of cleared payment with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> Vintage Nettleton Wingtips in size 9EEE. Gently worn and firm soles with almost no heel wear. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds New Old Stock, New In original AE Box Leeds Burgundy Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers with LEATHER HEELS. Includes brown Felt AE cloth and new cedar shoe trees. Asking $325 in CONUS and $350 elsewhere except Italy and Greece. Will entertain offers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass Weejuns 11D PRICE REDUCTION $35 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New without tags Towne by London Fog Black trench 48R fits a 48L as well. $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ET Wright Black leather Pebble grain lace ups 11 3A PRICE REDUCED $35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Dexter Black Leather Plain toe bluchers 9D with leather double soles and rubber heels $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New without tags, Evan Picone for Lord & Taylor Green tweed sport coat in size 38 or 40. Jacket length is 30 ¾ inches from bottom of collar, Chest: 43inches, Waist: 40 inches, Sleeve from shoulder seam: 24 ¾ inches $30 shipped


----------



## Bradford

^^ FYI - I've purchased from The Deacon, aka 747Pooh, on Ebay before and he is a great seller.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Bradford said:


> ^^ FYI - I've purchased from The Deacon, aka 747Pooh, on Ebay before and he is a great seller.


+1 SF seller of good repute as well.


----------



## The Deacon

Thank you Bradford and Mike!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Madras Jacket, Orvis shirt, Corbin Trousers, Ties, Florsheim Gunboats 8.5, Seersucker Trousers*

*Take a 20% discount from all posted prices.*

All prices include shipping to US. Length on jacket measurements is from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket.

1. Madras Jacket, probably a 46R. Chest 48, length 31, sleeve 25, like new. Tradly heaven. $25



















2. Orvis shirt. XL. 100% cotton. Brilliant and like new. $12. SOLD










3. Corbin trousers. Flat front, mid weight wool, W40, L31. I think these are NWOT because of their appearance and the fact that the material removed when they were hemmed is still in a pocket. Beautiful trousers. Charcoal gray. My pic doesn't show how nice these are. $20.



















4. Robert Talbott tie. NWOT. On far left in photo. 50% silk, 50% cotton, Italian fabric, made in US. Beautiful, perfect tie, thicker than most, a lot of body to it. $20

5. Brooks Brothers (2) and Kenneth Gordon ties. Nice ties, free of stains or snags. Need to be steamed because each has some degree of wrinkling.
$12 for the lot. SOLD










6. Vintage Florsheim Imperial Longwing Gunboats. 8 1/2 D. Decent condition, wear to soles and heels. If you want to own some of these and are on a budget, here is your chance. $12 SOLD


















7. Seersucker Trousers by Charleston Khaki. Cuffed, blue and white, waist tagged 36 but I measure it to be more like a 38, L 29.5. Like new. If you need more length, there is a total of 4 inches of material to work with potentially for lengthening. $20.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Suits, Shirts, Trousers*

*Take a 20% discount from all posted prices.*


All prices include shipping to US.

1. Brooks Brothers Cotton Poplin Suit, 3 Roll 2. Tradly grail suit. Vintage in beautiful condition. Trousers cuffed and pleated. Jacket tagged 44L, chest 46, length 32, sleeve 26 1/4. Trouser W37 L32. Single vent. $50.




























2. Jos. A. Bank Charcoal glen plaid suit. Wool. I think it is a 42R. Excellent condition. Jacket measures chest 44, length 32.5, sleeves 26 1/4. Trousers have been let out to W38, length is 32 1/2. Trousers are pleated and cuffed. $25



















3. Two pairs of Orvis chinos. These are heavyweights. Tagged 44 but have been let out 2 3/8 inches. L 30 1/8. $12 for the lot.



















4. Banana Republic chinos. Flat front. W36, L 31. Excellent condition. $12.










5. LL Bean Chinos. Appear to be NWOT. W46, L28 1/2.










6. Shirt Lot. All XL and in very good condition. Left to right, Old Navy, Eddie Bauer (2), LL Bean (2). $15










7. Second Shirt Lot. Ralph Lauren Polo (2) and Brooks Brothers. The RLP shirts are tagged 17.5 x 32/33, BB is 17.5 x 33. Nice condition free of stains rips or tears. $20.


----------



## jfkemd

*need instructions on posting pics*

have a few things to post --need instructions please.
any links?
my pics ar in photobucket.


----------



## clemsontiger

jfkemd said:


> have a few things to post --need instructions please.
> any links?
> my pics ar in photobucket.


The last link of your photo in photobucket is the link you want to use; it's the IMG Code. Simply copy and paste the link and your picture wil appear. Use your preview option before you submit.


----------



## jfkemd

clemsontiger said:


> The last link of your photo in photobucket is the link you want to use; it's the IMG Code. Simply copy and paste the link and your picture wil appear. Use your preview option before you submit.


thanks


----------



## jfkemd

not sure what I am doing wrong here, but here goes.

please just follow the link below for some stuff I am unloading

the suit is a southwick sack
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 24
jacket length: 30.5
armpit: 22
trouser waist: 34
inseam: 31

would like $40

tan or khaki colored jacket is a JAB sack---poplin I believe
same measurements as above except sleeves are 25.5

ties are self explanatory
fairly good-excellent condition

resilio west indian regiment repp: $7
ferrell reed madras: 10
roos atkins wool plaid tie: $10
rooster tie with lions: $7
Cable car clothiers emblematic: $10
Brooks brothers striped orange tie: $10
will cut you a deal if you take the lot.
please pm with questions or more pictures.
CONUS only

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/southwick/


----------



## jfkemd

*suit, jacket and ties*



jfkemd said:


> not sure what I am doing wrong here, but here goes.
> 
> please just follow the link below for some stuff I am unloading
> 
> the suit is a southwick sack
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> sleeves: 24
> jacket length: 30.5
> armpit: 22
> trouser waist: 34
> inseam: 31
> 
> would like $40
> 
> tan or khaki colored jacket is a JAB sack---poplin I believe
> same measurements as above except sleeves are 25.5
> 
> ties are self explanatory
> fairly good-excellent condition
> 
> resilio west indian regiment repp: $7
> ferrell reed for nordstrom madras: 10
> roos atkins wool plaid tie: $10
> rooster tie with lions: $7
> Cable car clothiers emblematic: $10
> Brooks brothers striped orange tie: $10
> will cut you a deal if you take the lot.
> please pm with questions or more pictures.
> CONUS only
> 
> https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/southwick/


here are the pictures.


----------



## Spats

*photo help*



clemsontiger said:


> The last link of your photo in photobucket is the link you want to use; it's the IMG Code. Simply copy and paste the link and your picture wil appear. Use your preview option before you submit.


 Can one post pics without photobucket? Can I cut and paste from my hardrive to a posting? Thanks for the advice, haven't succesfully posted a pic yet!

More technically than sartorially challenged (and I'LL be the judge of that), Spats :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dandypauper

Spats said:


> Can one post pics without photobucket? Can I cut and paste from my hardrive to a posting?


I find flickr.com to work particularly easily, especially with firefox. there are apps in iphone, firefox, etc, that will automatically load pictures you take into flickr so there's one less step. in firefox, you just open the pic in flickr, right click on "copy image location" and now when you click the "insert image" button in askandy, you just hit command-v (ctrl-v for all you windows users) and voila, there's your picture's url. hit enter and your image appears. pretty easy. happy to help out more if that was unclear.


----------



## AlanC

You can also try Imageshack.


----------



## Orgetorix

*BB Silk/linen/wool sack, 44r*

Recent-model Brooks Brothers tan/beige sportcoat in a lightweight silk/linen/wool blend. 3/2 sack, patch lower pockets, welt breast pocket, swelled edges, center vent, 3 buttons on each sleeve. Fully lined. Beautiful condition; no stains, smells, rips, etc.

Tagged size is 44R; measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"
Sleeves: 24.5" + 1.5" to let out

The same jacket would run you $398 to $548 at BB this year; you can have this one for *$80 shipped* in the CONUS. Paypal only.










More photos here.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Corduroy, Seersucker, J.Press*

1. Tan Corduroy Sport Coat. 3/2 Darted. Leather Buttons. Suede Elbow Patches. Fully Lined. Tailored in USA for Burton's. Tagged 40S but please see measurements: Chest: 21.75"; Sleeve: 24"; Length: 29"; Shoulder: 18.5"










$25 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

2. Had this up before. Thought I'd give it one more shot before Ebay. NWT Polo Seersucker Sport Coat. 100% Cotton. 3/2 Darted. Unstructured. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Partially Lined. Tagged 42R but fits more like a 40 or 41. Please see measurements.
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30










$40 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

3. Navy J.Press Ribbon Belt. Size Large (48" long). Purchased new but is too long for me. Go here if you want a picture:
https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_ribbon_detail.php?ix=17
Am asking $20 shipped.

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## WingtipTom

*Two pairs of men's dress shoes*

First off, a pair of vintage (no clue as to what year exactly, possibly from the 40s or 50s?) blue suede captoe oxfords. The insole states "The Edgerton Shoe", but I haven't been able to find any information about them. They appear to be very lightly worn.


































Size 12. No width listed, but they appear to be narrow to standard width. *Edit: Shoes measure approx. 4.25" across widest part of sole.*
Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only! Shoe trees not included. PM for interest.
***************
Next up, a pair of Allen Edmonds "Polo" oxfords. Size 9D. These are probably from the 70s? Numbers on the inside read as follows:
*9 D 47644 3
8264 COMB. 2940

*

































Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only! Shoe trees not included. PM for interest.


----------



## Bradford

Price drop



Bradford said:


> Two skinny trad striped ties by Cable Car Clothiers, Robert Kirk Ltd.
> 
> Maroon & Silver is just under 2 1/2" at widest point
> Green & Red is 3 1/8" at widest
> 
> $20 apiece or both for $30 - shipped in CONUS


----------



## Mannix

Polo Ralph Lauren Blake long sleeved shirt, size L. Chest: 27 inches, sleeve: 24 inches. $18 shipped conus. Gently used.










Polo Ralph Lauren classic fit long sleeved shirt size L. Chest: 25.5 inches, sleeve: 25 inches. Gently used. $18 shipped conus.










Polo Ralph Lauren classic fit long sleeved shirt size L, peach colored. Chest: 28 inches, sleeve 26 inches. Gently used. $18 shipped conus









Polo Golf by Ralph Lauren polo shirt s/s. Size XL. Chest: 24.5 inches, sleeve 13 inches, length 32 inches. $15 shipped conus. Gently used.










Polo Ralph Lauren shirt 16.5 neck 34/35 sleeve. Seems brand new w/out tags, or worn only once or twice. It's custom fit, so it's slightly slimmer than regular PRL dress shirts. The color is black and white, not navy and white. $25 shipped conus.









Brooks Brothers Made in USA! Size 17 34. Very little wear. $22 shipped conus. 








Thomas Pink shirt, *Made in Ireland* Size 17.5/35.5 There is light wear on the inside color, but I'm sure it can be laundered out. The line on the right side of the collar is not a spot, it's a fold from an iron. $30 shipped conus.


















Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, light pink with light blue windowpane pattern. Size is L. Measurements: chest 25 inches, length 26 inches, sleeve 25 inches. This is very cool, too bad it's not my size. Asking $60 shipped conus. If it doesn't sell I'll find someone I know to wear it.

PM me with any questions.


----------



## AlanC

^That Polo jacket is fantastic!


----------



## Mannix

AlanC said:


> ^That Polo jacket is fantastic!


Thanks. I'm not in any hurry to get rid of it because it is so cool but it doesn't fit me so that's why I put it on here.


----------



## efdll

*blue, blue, blue suede shoes*

I could write a novel about those shoes. Let's say they're the culmination of a worldview building up since Elvis' song was in the hit parade to the present. I didn't know such shoes were ever made. Not my size. I weep.



WingtipTom said:


> First off, a pair of vintage (no clue as to what year exactly, possibly from the 40s or 50s?) blue suede captoe oxfords. The insole states "The Edgerton Shoe", but I haven't been able to find any information about them. They appear to be very lightly worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 12. No width listed, but they appear to be narrow to standard width. *Edit: Shoes measure approx. 4.25" across widest part of sole.*
> Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only! Shoe trees not included. PM for interest.
> ***************
> Next up, a pair of Allen Edmonds "Polo" oxfords. Size 9D. These are probably from the 70s? Numbers on the inside read as follows:
> *9 D 47644 3
> 8264 COMB. 2940
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only! Shoe trees not included. PM for interest.


----------



## Reddington

Price drop to *$19.99* each

Navy w/ green shamrocks (measures 3.25" at its widest point, 100% silk, NWT). *$19.99* (+ postage).









Patch madras (measures 3.25" at its widest point, NWT). *$19.99* (+ postage).









- Postage is $3.50 in the USA. PM for international rates.
- Buy both ties for *$33.99* (post paid in CONUS)


----------



## TDI GUY

*Sport Coat Blowout*

Here's the deal: I have been forced to admit to myself that many of my sport coats do not fit the way they should. I have come to this conclusion reluctantly, as many of these are my favorite in terms of fabric, etc. However, a coat that doesn't fit looks bad, even when everything else is perfect. So, for your consideration I present the following items.

1. Corbin Madras. 3/2 Sack. Partially lined. 100% Cotton. 41R, but please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 21.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Shoulders: 18.5; Length: 30.5










$45 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

2. J.Press Flannel Sport Coat. Forrest Green. 3/2 Sack. Patch/Flap Hip PocketsPartially Lined. Real Horn Buttons. Slight wear on inside pocket above J.Press label. Otherwise pristine. Hook Vent. This is your new favorite cold weather sport coat. 42R, but is cut full so could work for larger. Please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 23; Sleeve: 24.5; Shoulder: 19; Length: 30.5










$55 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

3. Corbin Light Gray Herringbone Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Very Soft. Tailor Guessed it Was a Wool/Cashmere Blend. At least 100% Wool, In Any Case. Fully Lined. Between 41 and 42R. Please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 21.5; Sleeve: 25; Shoulder: 19; Length: 31. Has some discoloration on inside where sleeve meets armhole (not visible when worn). Because of this I am letting it go for cheap.










$22 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

4. Brooks Brothers FEATHERTWEED Sport Coat. These are hard to find. Light weight tweed. Gray Herringbone with Tan and Blue Windowpane Overlay. Patch/Flap Hip Pockets. Partially Lined. Perfect for Spring. Approx. 42R, but could work for Short. Please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 22.25; Sleeve: 24.5; Shoulder: 18.5; Length: 30










$45 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

5. J.Press 100% Cotton Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. New Without Tags. Purchased New During Last Summer's Clearance. Too Big and Couldn't Return. Fully Lined. Hook Vent. Tagged 42R but please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 22; Sleeve: 25.5; Shoulder: 19; Length: 31.










$60 shipped CONUS (ad $15 to Canada).

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Polo and BB*

1. Polo Baracuta Style Jacket. Navy with Red Plaid Lining. 100% Cotton Shell and Lining. Excellent Used Condition with no noticeable flaws. Tagged Size Large but please see measurements: Chest: 25; Sleeve: 25; Shoulder: 22; Length: 27



















$25 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)

2. Brooks Brothers Field Coat. Navy with Brown Corduroy Collar and Interior Cuff. 100% Cotton Shell, Synthetic Lining. Spotting on Front. Tagged Size Large but please see measurements: Chest: 27; Sleeve: 25: Shoulder: 22.5; Length: 32.5










$30 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)


----------



## Joe Tradly

My God, TDI, some beautiful stuff. Lucky the 42...

JB


----------



## CMDC

I agree. I might start eating and hitting the gym more to see if I can bulk up a size or two to fit into those jackets.


----------



## Asterix

TDI Guy, Lovely sport coats, I wish they fitted my barrel chest!


----------



## wnh

I've got two great Brooks Brothers suits that I don't want to get rid of, but I've finally reconciled myself to the fact that they don't quite fit, so they're leaving. There will be a memorial service next Wednesday, for those interested in attending.

First, a vintage Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece, relatively hefty charcoal pinstripe suit. This line was the precursor to Brooksgate, late 60's to early 70's I believe. There is some discoloration at the armpit of the jacket lining, and the trouser lining is yellowed (with a brown-ish wallet outline on the pocket lining), but the fabric is in great condition. 3/2 sack (picture makes it look like a high-roll 3-button, but this isn't the case), partially lined (see pic), two buttons on the sleeve, trousers flat front and cuffed, vest has 6 buttons and four pockets. The bottom back of the vest is somewhat crumpled and will need to be ironed or pressed or something, but this is purely cosmetic. The jacket is tagged, I think, a 41L. You can see in one of the thumbnails that someone has drawn a '0' over the '1'. I'm not sure what this is about, but there you go. Actual color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate.

*$80 shipped* (CONUS).

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Shoulder - 19.25"
Sleeve - 27"
Length from top of collar - 33.5"
Trouser waist - 34"
Inseam - 31"
Outseam - 43.5"
Cuff - 1 7/8"

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010050h.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010051k.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052.jpg https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010053.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057.jpg

Next up is a relatively new Brooks Brothers BrooksEase solid navy suit. 3/2 sack jacket, flat front and cuffed trousers. Fully lined jacket (in navy -- not hideous royal blue as it looks in the pic). Great shape. Marked a 41L.

*$60 shipped* (CONUS)

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Shoulders - 18.75"
Sleeves - 26"
Length from top of collar - 33.75"
Trouser waist - 34.5"
Inseam - 30.75"
Outseam - 42.5"
Cuff - 2"

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074g.jpg https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010075.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010077g.jpg


----------



## Mannix

The BB shirt I put on here is sold pending payment.


----------



## TDI GUY

Thanks for the complements on the sport coats. Just hope they can find a good home.

The following items are now SOLD:
Corbin Herringbone Sport Coat, BB Feathertweed, BB field coat, Polo baracuta jacket.

Everything else is still available.


----------



## wnh

*Ties are sold, pending payment.*

The purge continues. These will all go to the thrift store if not claimed by Friday.

Top row, left to right:
Brooks Brothers, red w/ triple green stripe
Viyella (55/45 wool/cotton) plaid, woven in Scotland
'Home' tartan, made in Scotland

Bottom row, left to right:
Windsor Shirt Co. red/gray block stripe
Robert Talbott 'Old Brightonians' regimental
Brooks Brothers repp
Mallory & Church Ltd. repp
Briar repp

The Brooks ties are vintage and have some damage where they've been knotted. But hey, maybe you're really tall or really short and you can tie them such that it doesn't show. The Briar tie has some wear on the bottom left corner.


----------



## WingtipTom

First off, a pair of vintage (no clue as to what year exactly, possibly from the 40s or 50s?) blue suede captoe oxfords. The insole states "The Edgerton Shoe", but I haven't been able to find any information about them. They appear to be very lightly worn.

Size 12. No width listed, but they appear to be narrow to standard width. *Edit: Shoes measure approx. 4.25" across widest part of sole.*
Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only! Shoe trees not included. PM for interest. *SOLD*
***************
Next up, a pair of Allen Edmonds "Polo" oxfords. Size 9D. These are probably from the 70s? Numbers on the inside read as follows:
*9 D 47644 3
8264 COMB. 2940*

Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only! Shoe trees not included. PM for interest. *SOLD pending payment*


----------



## Window

*Polo, Alden for Brooks Brothers shoes*

Alden-made Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan Perfed Captoe Bluchers
size 11 A/C
Lightly used, slight sole wear and minor creases.
$320 shipped CONUS,

Pics:


























































































Polo Penny Loafers
Size 10.5
Welted leather soles, nailed stacked heels, benchmade in USA
Condition: Pair 1 - used a few times, very good condition
Pair 2 - New
Price: P1 $90 CONUS P2 $150 CONUS 
Shipping is free within CONUS if both pairs are bought, WW buyers will receive 50% off shipping.

Pair 1:


















































Pair 2:


----------



## SartorialSpender

*Cable Car Clothiers Robert Kirk 3/2 Sack*

Fully canvassed. Half-lined. Two button cuffs.

No fabric tag. Here is what makes it unique. Care instructions: "Machine wash on wash/wear cycle. Water low temperature, tumble or drip dry. Do not wring. Warm iron touch up recommended."

No size tag, but measures:
21"x2 chest
18" shoulders
30" base of collar to hem
24" sleeves

16.5"x2 waist
30" inseam with 3.25" hem

*$100 shipped* OBO in United States.


----------



## jfkemd

*price reductions*

southwick suit now just $30

measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 24
jacket length: 30.5
armpit: 22
trouser waist: 34
inseam: 31

tan or khaki colored jacket is a JAB sack---poplin
same measurements as above except sleeves are 25.5

JAB jacket just $10

ties now all $5 each
shipping and handling not included
CONUS only



jfkemd said:


> here are the pictures.


----------



## Steve Smith

*BB Sack Suit, BB Glen Plaid Suit, J Press Jacket*

Length measurements on jackets are from bottom of collar. Prices include shipping to US.

1. Wool charcoal gray striped sack, 3 roll 2. Chest 50, Sleeves 24.25, Length 33.25. Faux buttonholes are just stitching and can be removed without problems. Trousers pleated, cuffed W 44, inseam 29.75 with 4 inches of material for lengthening. Heavy wool material, fresh crisp suit, no signs of wear,beautiful pick stitching on the lapels. Color is a dark charcoal gray. This is the nicest suit I have ever thrifted, but it's too big for me. $50 SOLD




























2. Brooks Brothers wool plaid suit. Subtle blue line in plaid. Nice crisp suit. Jacket is labeled 42L. I measure it Chest 45, Sleeve 26, Length 32.5. Trousers are pleated and uncuffed. Trousers are labeled 36, I measure Waist 34, Inseam 33. $50




























3. J Press gray sack jacket. 3 roll 2. Medium gray in color. This one has some wear but still has a lot of life in it. There is a minor weak spot in the fabric on the collar where I put the pen. It is barely noticeable. Probably nobody but the owner will see it. Chest measures 45, Sleeve 25.25, Length is 31.25 $25


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Recent-model Brooks Brothers tan/beige sportcoat in a lightweight silk/linen/wool blend. 3/2 sack, patch lower pockets, welt breast pocket, swelled edges, center vent, 3 buttons on each sleeve. Fully lined. Beautiful condition; no stains, smells, rips, etc.
> 
> Tagged size is 44R; measurements are as follows:
> Shoulders: 20"
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 46"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> Sleeves: 24.5" + 1.5" to let out
> 
> The same jacket would run you $398 to $548 at BB this year; you can have this one for *$70 shipped* in the CONUS. Paypal only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here.


Price drop.


----------



## rebel222

So, I went a little crazy @ the BB factory store yesterday. I don't know if you saw my SF post w/ Black Fleece shirts for sale, but the NC store has some amazing stuff @ great prices. I think I went overboard for myself. I got a Golden Fleece Tux in my size for $80. I got a couple of jackets, that I really don't need. I am selling them here to cover my cost + paypal & shipping. Sorry for the poor pictures. I snapped a few cell phone pics on the way out the door.

1) Size Small Cotton/Linen Blue Coat. This is medium to light weight. Navy w/ zipper & button adjusters on the side. The BB tag has a faint line through it. Retail was $200. It is $45 shipped.




































2) Size small Cotton Brown Jacket. This is medium to heavy weight. It is filled. Zipper & Button Front. There is a bag w/ extra snaps & buttons. There is a cool interior pocket & a pen holder loop. The original retail tag is not on the jacket, but the clearance center markdowns lead me to believe that it was $400. I am looking for $75 shipped.


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Brand new, w/o box Polo Ralph Lauren loafers. NOT Crocket & Jones (made in Brazil). Size 12 D. The color is dark brown. Any questions or interest, just let me know. Price $35 shipped.


Now $25 shipped


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren Blake long sleeved shirt, size L. Chest: 27 inches, sleeve: 24 inches. $18 shipped conus. Gently used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren classic fit long sleeved shirt size L. Chest: 25.5 inches, sleeve: 25 inches. Gently used. $18 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren classic fit long sleeved shirt size L, peach colored. Chest: 28 inches, sleeve 26 inches. Gently used. $18 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Golf by Ralph Lauren polo shirt s/s. Size XL. Chest: 24.5 inches, sleeve 13 inches, length 32 inches. $15 shipped conus. Gently used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren shirt 16.5 neck 34/35 sleeve. Seems brand new w/out tags, or worn only once or twice. It's custom fit, so it's slightly slimmer than regular PRL dress shirts. The color is black and white, not navy and white. $25 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Made in USA! Size 17 34. Very little wear. $22 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Pink shirt, *Made in Ireland* Size 17.5/35.5 There is light wear on the inside color, but I'm sure it can be laundered out. The line on the right side of the collar is not a spot, it's a fold from an iron. $30 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, light pink with light blue windowpane pattern. Size is L. Measurements: chest 25 inches, length 26 inches, sleeve 25 inches. This is very cool, too bad it's not my size. Asking $60 shipped conus. If it doesn't sell I'll find someone I know to wear it.
> 
> PM me with any questions.


Price drops!

First 3 PRL sport shirts are now $15 shipped
The PRL Golf polo shirts is $10 shipped
The PRL Regent Custom fit shirt is now $22
The BB shirt is sold.
If you want the pink PRL jacket send me an offer, otherwise ebay will get it this weekend or soon there after.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Florsheim Imperial Tan Longwings, 9D*

Florsheim Imperial tan scotch-grain longwings, size 9D. Leather soles and heels with the v-cleat, fully leather lined. Classic American gunboats, perenially popular with the Trad crowd here. They're in great condition, with light wear to the soles and uppers. No major scratches or nicks.

*$45 shipped* in the CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.










More pictures here.


----------



## PedanticTurkey

PedanticTurkey said:


> 38R Brooks Brothers camelhair 3/2 sack coat ($40 shipped CONUS)
> 
> 2 buttons on sleeve, single vent.
> 
> Chest 41
> Waist 39
> Shoulders 17.75
> Length (from BOC) 30.75
> Sleeve 24.5 (+2)


This is still available. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim Imperial tan scotch-grain longwings, size 9D. Leather soles and heels with the v-cleat, fully leather lined. Classic American gunboats, perenially popular with the Trad crowd here. They're in great condition, with light wear to the soles and uppers. No major scratches or nicks.
> 
> *$45 shipped* in the CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/Florsheim Imperials 9D/DSCF5596.jpg
> 
> More pictures here.


Sold pending payment.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden H403 Cape Cod Penny Loafers 9D*

Taken, thanks!


----------



## Steve Smith

Price reductions

Brooks Brothers suit now SOLD $40. Whoever buys this is getting a steal. Look at the tag inside this suit. That is how new and crisp this suit is.

J. Press jacket $20. Another steal.



Steve Smith said:


> Length measurements on jackets are from bottom of collar. Prices include shipping to US.
> 
> 1. Wool charcoal gray striped sack, 3 roll 2. Chest 50, Sleeves 24.25, Length 33.25. Faux buttonholes are just stitching and can be removed without problems. Trousers pleated, cuffed W 44, inseam 29.75 with 4 inches of material for lengthening. Heavy wool material, fresh crisp suit, no signs of wear,beautiful pick stitching on the lapels. Color is a dark charcoal gray. This is the nicest suit I have ever thrifted, but it's too big for me. $50 SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers wool plaid suit. Subtle blue line in plaid. Nice crisp suit. Jacket is labeled 42L. I measure it Chest 45, Sleeve 26, Length 32.5. Trousers are pleated and uncuffed. Trousers are labeled 36, I measure Waist 34, Inseam 33. $40 SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. J Press gray sack jacket. 3 roll 2. Medium gray in color. This one has some wear but still has a lot of life in it. There is a minor weak spot in the fabric on the collar where I put the pen. It is barely noticeable. Probably nobody but the owner will see it. Chest measures 45, Sleeve 25.25, Length is 31.25 $25


----------



## magnum P.I.

I'm not sure if people regularly do this, but...

If anybody has navy blazers that would fit a young guy with a 30-32 waist size send me a pm please. If anybody is selling any shirts or polos send me a pm. Sorry if this is something you're not supposed to do. If you have any of these that I like I'll most likely buy it from you with an easy transaction.


----------



## Mannix

magnum P.I. said:


> I'm not sure if people regularly do this, but...
> 
> If anybody has navy blazers that would fit a young guy with a 30-32 waist size send me a pm please. If anybody is selling any shirts or polos send me a pm. Sorry if this is something you're not supposed to do. If you have any of these that I like I'll most likely buy it from you with an easy transaction.


What's your neck and sleeve length? I have some shirts that I'm letting go, and we seem to have similar body types.


----------



## jfkemd

Robert Kirk and resilio ties are sold



jfkemd said:


> southwick suit now just $30
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> sleeves: 24
> jacket length: 30.5
> armpit: 22
> trouser waist: 34
> inseam: 31
> 
> tan or khaki colored jacket is a JAB sack---poplin
> same measurements as above except sleeves are 25.5
> 
> JAB jacket just $10
> 
> ties now all $5 each
> shipping and handling not included
> CONUS only


----------



## Steve Smith

*Vintage Florsheim Imperial Longwings 11C, Tradly Tie Lot, James Jesus Angleton Glasses*

Prices include shipping to US.

1. Vintage Black Florsheim Imperial Longwings. The ultimate Man Shoe. 11C, pebble grain, appear to have original sole but replacement heel. Soles are in good condition with a lot of life left. Uppers are very nice for a vintage shoe, free of cracks, tears and no excessive creasing. There are some spots on the inside of the shoe which look like oil stains. These will not effect the wearability of the shoe. Width at widest part of sole 4 3/8, Length of shoe 12 3/4. If you don't have a pair of these shoes you need these. Reduced $30 shipped.




























2. Two Robert Talbott, Two Jos A Bank ties. Nice used condition, free of stains, snags, etc. The red Talbott tie looks funky in the top pic. This is a problem with the camera, not the tie.  Reduced $12 shipped.



















3. SOLD American Optical Company old school frames. When I saw these I thought "James Jesus Angleton". These are vintage, used, but free of major problems like cracks or bite marks. Very serviceable. Prescription lenses with authentic vintage scratches. The only number on the temples is a "6". Width of the entire frame is 5 inches. Width of each lens is about 1 5/8 inch. There is a little bit of play on the left hinge, it will swing. Right hinge is tight. I don't know whether these are worth $50 or 50 cents. I do know, however, that you can buy them for $15 shipped. If nobody buys them I will probably have some sunglasses lenses put in them and wear them when I am in the mood for some espionage. SOLD For obvious security reasons I am unable to disclose the identity of the buyer.


----------



## The Deacon

Bradford said:


> ^^ FYI - I've purchased from The Deacon, aka 747Pooh, on Ebay before and he is a great seller.


PRICE DROP

The Allen Edmonds Leeds shell cordovans from post # 4375 above are now on ebay for $275 BIN until Sunday after 8 pm Eastern time.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

Corduroy Sport Coat: $20 shipped CONUS
Polo Seersucker: $35 shipped CONUS
J.Press Ribbon Belt: $15 shipped CONUS



TDI GUY said:


> 1. Tan Corduroy Sport Coat. 3/2 Darted. Leather Buttons. Suede Elbow Patches. Fully Lined. Tailored in USA for Burton's. Tagged 40S but please see measurements: Chest: 21.75"; Sleeve: 24"; Length: 29"; Shoulder: 18.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)
> 
> 2. Had this up before. Thought I'd give it one more shot before Ebay. NWT Polo Seersucker Sport Coat. 100% Cotton. 3/2 Darted. Unstructured. Patch Pockets. Narrow Lapels. Four Buttons on Sleeves. Partially Lined. Tagged 42R but fits more like a 40 or 41. Please see measurements.
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)
> 
> 3. Navy J.Press Ribbon Belt. Size Large (48" long). Purchased new but is too long for me. Go here if you want a picture:
> https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_ribbon_detail.php?ix=17
> Am asking $20 shipped.
> 
> Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

Price Reductions:
Corbin Madras: $40 shipped
J.Press Flannel: $50 shipped
J.Press Cotton: $55 shipped



TDI GUY said:


> Here's the deal: I have been forced to admit to myself that many of my sport coats do not fit the way they should. I have come to this conclusion reluctantly, as many of these are my favorite in terms of fabric, etc. However, a coat that doesn't fit looks bad, even when everything else is perfect. So, for your consideration I present the following items.
> 
> 1. Corbin Madras. 3/2 Sack. Partially lined. 100% Cotton. 41R, but please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 21.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Shoulders: 18.5; Length: 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)
> 
> 2. J.Press Flannel Sport Coat. Forrest Green. 3/2 Sack. Patch/Flap Hip PocketsPartially Lined. Real Horn Buttons. Slight wear on inside pocket above J.Press label. Otherwise pristine. Hook Vent. This is your new favorite cold weather sport coat. 42R, but is cut full so could work for larger. Please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 23; Sleeve: 24.5; Shoulder: 19; Length: 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $55 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)
> 
> 3. Corbin Light Gray Herringbone Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Very Soft. Tailor Guessed it Was a Wool/Cashmere Blend. At least 100% Wool, In Any Case. Fully Lined. Between 41 and 42R. Please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 21.5; Sleeve: 25; Shoulder: 19; Length: 31. Has some discoloration on inside where sleeve meets armhole (not visible when worn). Because of this I am letting it go for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $22 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)
> 
> 4. Brooks Brothers FEATHERTWEED Sport Coat. These are hard to find. Light weight tweed. Gray Herringbone with Tan and Blue Windowpane Overlay. Patch/Flap Hip Pockets. Partially Lined. Perfect for Spring. Approx. 42R, but could work for Short. Please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 22.25; Sleeve: 24.5; Shoulder: 18.5; Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS (add $15 to Canada)
> 
> 5. J.Press 100% Cotton Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. New Without Tags. Purchased New During Last Summer's Clearance. Too Big and Couldn't Return. Fully Lined. Hook Vent. Tagged 42R but please see measurements. Measurements: Chest: 22; Sleeve: 25.5; Shoulder: 19; Length: 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60 shipped CONUS (ad $15 to Canada).
> 
> Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*Florsheim (x2) sized 13 EEE : Any one interested?*

This is my first post in the Exchange, although I've benefitted from a few great sellers here.

This is basically a call for interest. While browsing a thriftshop yesterday, I came across 2 pairs of Florsheim in size 13 EEE. I would venture to say they are of relatively recent vintage and unfortunately could not find any "made in X" notation. They are both black, one is a longwing, the other a captoe.

The longwing is in NWT shape. The sole only had the slightest of scuff marks.

The captoe has been worn a few times, but I would venture to say less than about 10.

If anyone is interested, drop me a line. We can discuss pricing. I can also provide you with my Ebay handle if you want to see peruse my feedback.


----------



## Pgolden

*H Press OCBD*

I have a number of J. Press OCBD with the flap pocket, some unworn, some worn a couple of times, in 16.5 33. If anyone is interested please private message.
Thanks.


----------



## CMC

Cole Haan bit loafers, made in India, 10.5 D. Plenty of life left. $18 shipped.


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Brand new, w/o box Polo Ralph Lauren loafers. NOT Crocket & Jones (made in Brazil). Size 12 D. The color is dark brown. Any questions or interest, just let me know. Price $35 shipped.


Sold.


----------



## Steve Smith

Everything sold




Steve Smith said:


> Prices include shipping to US.
> 
> 1. Vintage Black Florsheim Imperial Longwings. The ultimate Man Shoe. 11C, pebble grain, appear to have original sole but replacement heel. Soles are in good condition with a lot of life left. Uppers are very nice for a vintage shoe, free of cracks, tears and no excessive creasing. There are some spots on the inside of the shoe which look like oil stains. These will not effect the wearability of the shoe. Width at widest part of sole 4 3/8, Length of shoe 12 3/4. If you don't have a pair of these shoes you need these. Reduced $30 shipped.
> 
> 2. Two Robert Talbott, Two Jos A Bank ties. Nice used condition, free of stains, snags, etc. The red Talbott tie looks funky in the top pic. This is a problem with the camera, not the tie.  Reduced $12 shipped.
> 
> 3. SOLD American Optical Company old school frames. When I saw these I thought "James Jesus Angleton". These are vintage, used, but free of major problems like cracks or bite marks. Very serviceable. Prescription lenses with authentic vintage scratches. The only number on the temples is a "6". Width of the entire frame is 5 inches. Width of each lens is about 1 5/8 inch. There is a little bit of play on the left hinge, it will swing. Right hinge is tight. I don't know whether these are worth $50 or 50 cents. I do know, however, that you can buy them for $15 shipped. If nobody buys them I will probably have some sunglasses lenses put in them and wear them when I am in the mood for some espionage. SOLD For obvious security reasons I am unable to disclose the identity of the buyer.


----------



## clemsontiger

$30 shipped
40w NWT J Crew essential chinos. 33.5 inch inseam with an inch underneath. Flat front, uncuffed.
Note: the tag has been scratched out, as seen in photo


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Some new, some price drops...

Orvis medium Gingham shirt
small, light blue gingham, made in India
$15 shipped

J.Crew "Classic Fit" khakis
slim-ish fit
flat, french front
great condition
labeled "33/32" although the waist measures just over 32" (my other J.Crew 32 waist pants usually measure around 34")
$25 shipped

9D Florsheim Imperials
Longwing, decidedly non-vintage
lots of wear left, shiny finish could use a polish though
$20 shipped

Woolrich jacket
size large, plaid liner, cord cuffs and collar, nylon blend shell
$15 shipped

Old Woolrich wool shirt (I always wear these as more of a jacket, I'm not sure if anyone really wears them as a shirt)
Size XL
$12 shipped



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Size 32 blue surcingle Coach belt
> listed this awhile back, buyer changed his mind.
> _now $12 shipped_
> 
> Lands End short sleeve Madras shirt, medium
> $10 shipped
> SOLD
> 
> LL Bean flannel shirt, medium
> rusty red/orange color
> now $8 shipped
> 
> no name short sleeve madras shirt, large
> real nice purple/blue color
> $7 shipped
> SOLD
> 
> LE wool trousers
> 33R (waist measures exactly 33")
> forwards facing pleats (x2)
> _now $10 shipped_
> 
> HSM tweed Two Button, Darted
> Chest-22"
> Length~34"
> shoulder~19"
> _now $12 shipped_
> 
> Darker Herringbone Rainbow Tweed
> No idea who the maker was, it's from Winston & Co. I know Southwick made a lot of their stuff, but don't see a Southwick label on this.
> 2 button, darted
> Same measurements
> Chest-22"
> Length~34"
> Sleeve-35"
> shoulder~18 3/4"
> Shoulders are more padded that the HSM
> _now $13 shipped_


----------



## PedanticTurkey

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Some new, some price drops...9D Florsheim Imperials
> Longwing, decidedly non-vintage
> lots of wear left, shiny finish could use a polish though
> $20 shipped


Those _really_ look like shell cordovan. Are those shell cordovan?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm pretty sure they're not.


----------



## TDI GUY

I had the same thought - they do look very much like cordovan. Regardless, a steal at $20. Wishing my foot was half a size smaller........


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm pretty sure they're not.


PM sent on the shirt, khakis and shoes! Thanks.


----------



## kinnerton

*Tan Corduroy Jacket from CCC, New, 39-R*

New with tags -- I purchased this from the "tweedman" on ebay a few years ago. It was always a bit too large, but it was so nice that I convinced myself I might grow into it in my middle age. This jacket has the most perfectly unpadded shoulders I've ever seen, as in there appears to be not one bit of padding in the shoulders.

I can send photos if you're intested, but this jacket is identical to the one featured on the CCC website -- although this one is tan, not olive.

3/2 sack, tagged a 39-R, approximate measurements are 18" shoulders, 21 inch chest. I can send more exact measures if you are intested.

Asking $110 shipped.

-Kinnerton


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Some new, some price drops...
> 
> 9D Florsheim Imperials
> Longwing, decidedly non-vintage
> lots of wear left, shiny finish could use a polish though
> $20 shipped
> 
> Wish they were my size...I'm watching a pair in my size on Ebay right now...great looking shoes.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press, Southwick, Bass*

Closet Purge Continues&#8230;&#8230;

J.Press Spring/Summer Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Natural Shoulders. Hook Vent. Patch/Flap Pockets on Hips. Light beige. No material tag but probably linen blend. Partially Lined. Three Buttons on Sleeve. Pristine Condition. Seems to fit like a 42L but please see measurements: 
Chest 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length (bottom of collar down): 32.5



























$60.00 shipped CONUS

This is a classic. Southwick 3/2 Sack Hopsack Blazer. Partially Lined. Very Soft Shoulders (Virtually Unpadded). Patch/Flap Pockets on Hips. Two Buttons on Sleeve. Good overall condition, though there is some wear on the inside pocket, as well as some missing stitches on inside label (see pics). Nothing visible when worn. Approximately a 42R but could also work for 41R. Please see measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length (bottom of collar down): 31



























$60 shipped CONUS

Bass Dirty Bucks. Very Light Wear: 9.75 out of 10. Tagged 10M but seem to fit on the smaller side (I wear 9.5 in AE, Florsheim, Sebago, etc., and these fit me fine). Longest and Widest Measurement: 12" x 4.5"









$35 shipped CONUS

Please PM with interest.


----------



## Danny

*Spring Cleaning...*

BB Suit, circa 60s? Anyone know that label? The cut seems vintage. Jacket fits like a 39 or 40R. Half lined. Sleeve 25", Shoulder 17.5" Length from top of collar 32". Trousers 32" and 29.5" inseam. 1.75" cuffs. Plain front. $40 shipped.

Sear's Men's store 3 piece rust colored corduroy suit. Sleeve 24.5", shoulder 18.5", length from top of collar 32.5". Seems like a 40 or 41R. Trousers 34" and 30" inseam. Plain front and bottoms. $20 shipped.

2 PRL gingham shirts for spring. 2 ply 80s...more substantial than a regular cotton shirt. Tagged M but fits large, maybe more like a L or at least a big M. $15 each shipped.

LL Bean Nantucket Red cotton sweater. Vintage 1980s..? Tagged and fits like a M. I got this on the forum last year, but I never wore it last year so I'll pass it on. $15 shipped.

Pink BB houndstooth linen trousers. 33x30. Pleated front and cuffed bottoms. $25 shipped.

PRL white linen trousers. 33x30. Plain front and bottoms. Fits more like a 32x30 I'd say. $20 shipped.

Land's End lavender/blue corduroy trousers. 34x29.5 fits more like a 33x29.5. Plain fronts and 1.5" cuffs. $10 shipped.

BB vintage mid 90s gold corduroy trousers. 32x27. Pleated front, plain bottom. $8 shipped.

Green LL Bean shorts. 33" waist and 6" inseam. Almost new. $10 shipped.


----------



## magnum P.I.

^^^^love it


----------



## dorian271

Hi Danny,
send you PM regarding the shirts.


----------



## kinnerton

CCC jacket is SOLD



kinnerton said:


> New with tags -- I purchased this from the "tweedman" on ebay a few years ago. It was always a bit too large, but it was so nice that I convinced myself I might grow into it in my middle age. This jacket has the most perfectly unpadded shoulders I've ever seen, as in there appears to be not one bit of padding in the shoulders.
> 
> I can send photos if you're intested, but this jacket is identical to the one featured on the CCC website -- although this one is tan, not olive.
> 
> 3/2 sack, tagged a 39-R, approximate measurements are 18" shoulders, 21 inch chest. I can send more exact measures if you are intested.
> 
> Asking $110 shipped.
> 
> -Kinnerton


----------



## ComboOrgan

If you missed out on Kinnerton's jacket, I have the same jacket in the same size and color available.

Mine is not NWT, but it's close. I can't see any signs of use on it.

The size isn't indicated, but the measurements indicate a 38 or 40

I'm asking $100 or best offer

Here's a link to the jacket on Cable Car Clothiers' website: 

Measurements:
Shoulder: 18"
Chest: 42"
Length: 30"
Sleeve: 23.5"


----------



## tonylumpkin

I previously listed this Brooks Brothers 346 solid navy 3/2 sack suit, but I'm putting it up again with some clarification on the size. When I first posted this I thought the tag read a 45 L. The measurements suggest a 38/39 L and the 45 on the tag must be some other code. This is the classic 346 suit that was made by Southwick or Hilton. It is in immaculate condition, with no issues at all and in a four seasons-to-tropical weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 3/4", sleeves 24"+2, shoulders 18", length 32" from the top of the collar. The flat front trouser are: 17 1/4" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. Asking $75 shipped CONUS +$15 to Canada (which is back up from some previous price cuts but, considering the quality, a price I'm happier with).

The flash makes the color appear somewhat toward royal blue, but it is actually a deep navy.
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img88/346navy3.jpg/1/

https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy.jpg https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy2.jpg


----------



## brozek

*LL Bean Norwegian sweater*

This is a vintage Bean Norwegian sweater, size XL, but please note the measurements below - it fits much closer to a large, perhaps even a roomy medium. It's in top-notch condition, and as you can see from the second photo, it's been recently dry-cleaned.

I acquired it through a trade on the thrift exchange, but the size didn't work out for me. I fear my height means I'll never get to live out my OPH fantasies.

I'm asking $35 (shipping included), which is what the person who traded it to me paid for it on the thrift exchange.

Chest - 25.5"
Sleeve - 22"
Shoulders - 20.5"
Length - 24"


----------



## TDI GUY

Southwick Hopsack Blazer SOLD

J.Press Sport Coat and Bass Dirty Bucks still available.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Danny said:


> BB Suit, circa 60s? Anyone know that label? The cut seems vintage. Jacket fits like a 39 or 40R. Half lined. Sleeve 25", Shoulder 17.5" Length from top of collar 32". Trousers 32" and 29.5" inseam. 1.75" cuffs. Plain front. $40 shipped.


I don't think this is from the 60s. 80s maybe.


----------



## stant62

Gah! I wish that Southwick blazer was a short...


----------



## Danny

bandofoutsiders said:


> I don't think this is from the 60s. 80s maybe.


That could be...that sounds right. I only thought 60s because the lapels are rather thin and the trousers are cut slim, especially around the seat. But as we know, these things echo over 20 year cycles...so 80s sounds good. Of course the label would be a more precise indicator but I am not a label expert.

Danny


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Danny said:


> That could be...that sounds right. I only thought 60s because the lapels are rather thin and the trousers are cut slim, especially around the seat. But as we know, these things echo over 20 year cycles...so 80s sounds good. Of course the label would be a more precise indicator but I am not a label expert.
> 
> Danny


Check the inside breast pockets for a union tag. If there is a small tag with an x pattern and the image of a sewing machine, it is pre-1972. If there is a tag with ACWA or some other acronym on it, but only words, it is post 1972.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Brooks Brothers 40R, Bill Blass 46L Sport Jackets*

There are no size or material composition tags. Use measurements to determine whether they will work for you. Length measurements are from bottom of collar to tail of jacket. Chest measurements are pit to pit, doubled. Prices include shipping to US.

1. Brooks Brothers Sack, 3 roll 2, patch pockets, 346, estimated size 40R, I guess that this is made of silk and wool. Made in USA. Nice jacket, free of any rips, tears, stains or excessive wear, inside and out. Lining also looks great. 42 inch chest, 23 1/2 sleeve, length 30. I wish this was my size. If it were, I would have worn it today. Be the owner of this tradly greatness. $35.




























2. Bill Blass Jacket. Two button, seems to be mostly silk. Made in USA. Very fresh condition, no signs of wear. Estimated size 46L. Versatile color and pattern. This could be a go-to jacket for the warmer seasons. Chest 47 1/2, sleeve 25, length 32. $25.


----------



## Buster Brown

*Last call for this stuff*

All prices include S/H CONUS. Don't like my prices? Name your own! All reasonable offers considered. Want to save on S/H? Buy multiple items! :icon_smile_big:

Brooks Brothers, burgundy striped pinpoint oxford, 16x34, NWOT, $12.50.

Brooks Brothers, gold OCBD, 16x34, NWOT, $12.50. As best I can tell, the collar is unlined.

Brooks Brothers, chocolate moleskins, marked 34x34 but tailored to 33x30.5, $17.50.

Made in Ireland by 'Blarney Woolen Mills'; 80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 23.5" wide, and 28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve; $22.50.










Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills'; 100% wool; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 21.5" wide, and 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve; $17.50.


----------



## jfkemd

*price change*

southwick sack now just $25 
JAB poplin sack jacket free



jfkemd said:


> southwick suit now just $30
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> sleeves: 24
> jacket length: 30.5
> armpit: 22
> trouser waist: 34
> inseam: 31
> 
> tan or khaki colored jacket is a JAB sack---poplin
> same measurements as above except sleeves are 25.5
> 
> JAB jacket just $10
> 
> ties now all $5 each
> shipping and handling not included
> CONUS only


----------



## brozek

*Knit tie, Bean cords, and Filson twill pants*

I have three things that I hope will go somewhere they'll get more use than I've given them. They're all in great shape, and all prices include shipping (first-class for the tie, priority for the pants). Thanks!

(1) Vintage Land's End cotton knit tie with old University of Wisconsin logo. Asking $10 shipped.

(2) Cranberry LL Bean cords, tagged 32x32 but cut pretty generously. Asking $20 shipped.

(3) Filson wool/twill pants, size 34 with 29 1/2" inseam. Asking $20 shipped.


----------



## Danny

jfkemd said:


> southwick sack now just $25
> JAB poplin sack jacket free


PM sent on JAB poplin sack.


----------



## Danny

Excuse me if this has been answered already before. Can someone summarize the exact proper way to measure clothing for this thread [or just in general really]? It might be good if there were a FAQ at the beginning of the thread or something. So we're all on the same page.

Danny


----------



## TDI GUY

This is what I use to measure jackets:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/AndrewHarrisEBayMeasurement.htm

For pants I measure the waist laid flat and then double it (e.g., 18" laid flat = 36" waist). I also measure the inseam.

For shoes, if I can't comment about the size and fit personally, I measure the longest and widest points to give a rough estimate.

Shirts, I usually just go with what's tagged and comment on size and fit as best I can.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Danny said:


> Excuse me if this has been answered already before. Can someone summarize the exact proper way to measure clothing for this thread [or just in general really]? It might be good if there were a FAQ at the beginning of the thread or something. So we're all on the same page.
> 
> Danny


This is the formula I have used for quite while. Done accurately, it provides a pretty good indication of fit. It is an excellent tutorial and includes illustrations. Courtesy of A. Harris and Styleforum.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=1463


----------



## Asterix

*Vintage Woolrich light Brown/Taupe/Cream wool shirt/jacket*


*It has found a good home!!!!*

Vintage Woolrich light Brown/Taupe/Cream wool shirt/jacket with button front, buttoned pockets and buttoned cuffs. It has a lining across the upper back. The Woolrich label is coming undone.

It is a beautiful wool jacket in tan that would be fun to wear in Spring or early fall.

*Measurements:*
Armpit to Armpit = 23
Collar to bottom = 29
Shoulder = 18
Arm length = 24


----------



## Buster Brown

Shirts sold. Pants and sweaters still available.



Buster Brown said:


> All prices include S/H CONUS. Don't like my prices? Name your own! All reasonable offers considered. Want to save on S/H? Buy multiple items! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Brooks Brothers, burgundy striped pinpoint oxford, 16x34, NWOT, SOLD.
> 
> Brooks Brothers, gold OCBD, 16x34, NWOT, SOLD. As best I can tell, the collar is unlined.
> 
> Brooks Brothers, chocolate moleskins, marked 34x34 but tailored to 33x30.5, $17.50.
> 
> Made in Ireland by 'Blarney Woolen Mills'; 80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 23.5" wide, and 28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve; $22.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills'; 100% wool; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 21.5" wide, and 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve; $17.50.


----------



## Mannix

*Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor longwings sz. 11.5 A*




























Vintage Florsheim Imperial kenmoor longwings. Size 11.5 A (narrow). They are in fantastic shape with very little wear to the soles and very little creasing. The shoes already have plastic heel and toe taps on them. The soles are 13 1/8 inches long, and 4 1/2 inches wide. I would be keeping these if they fit.... Asking $100 shipped OBO. If you would like more pictures PM me.


----------



## Steve Smith

^ That is a great example of a great shoe.


----------



## Steve Smith

Both Jackets gone to ebay.



Steve Smith said:


> There are no size or material composition tags. Use measurements to determine whether they will work for you. Length measurements are from bottom of collar to tail of jacket. Chest measurements are pit to pit, doubled. Prices include shipping to US.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers Sack, 3 roll 2, patch pockets, 346, estimated size 40R, I guess that this is made of silk and wool. Made in USA. Nice jacket, free of any rips, tears, stains or excessive wear, inside and out. Lining also looks great. 42 inch chest, 23 1/2 sleeve, length 30. I wish this was my size. If it were, I would have worn it today. Be the owner of this tradly greatness. $35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bill Blass Jacket. Two button, seems to be mostly silk. Made in USA. Very fresh condition, no signs of wear. Estimated size 46L. Versatile color and pattern. This could be a go-to jacket for the warmer seasons. Chest 47 1/2, sleeve 25, length 32. $25.


----------



## Tradical

PM sent on U. Wisconsin tie. Go Badgers.


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperial kenmoor longwings. Size 11.5 A (narrow). They are in fantastic shape with very little wear to the soles and very little creasing. The shoes already have plastic heel and toe taps on them. The soles are 13 1/8 inches long, and 4 1/2 inches wide. I would be keeping these if they fit.... Asking $100 shipped OBO. If you would like more pictures PM me.


Price drop. Send me an offer if you're interested....


----------



## TweedyDon

*RL Polo shirt and LE OCBD*

During closet cleaning this morning I found two shirts to pass on; the prices below include shipping in CONUS!

1) A blue Land's End OCBD, size 17-35, trim fit. Drawbacks: this has a small monogram on the left sleeve, and is missing one of the small buttons from the upper shirt cuff (not the lowest button that closes the cuff, but one of the placket (?) buttons); this could easily be replaced or worn as is for that faded "old money Ivy" look! :icon_smile_wink: $6

2) An XL RL Polo shirt in pink. This is now just *way* too big for me! Minor drawback--a pinprick-sized hole just by the collar at the back, which I found on my third close inspection of the shirt. $8.

Both for $12 shipped!

*Please PM with interest.*

PS: I'd also be interested in trading for OCBDs in 17/17.5-36!


----------



## rebel222

*Get Ready for Spring/Golf Season w/ the Ultimate Alden Golf Shoe 8.5E & 9D*

*I paid the fee to post this in the Sales section, but it would probably get more interest here. I took flack for my last "higher priced" item. I am paying the posting fee, so I am not circumventing the paid sales section.*

Up for Sale is a brand New pair of 8.5E Alden Golf Shoes. I wear a 9D, and they fit me perfectly. Please see return policy below. They come in the original box with all of the accessories. The metal spikes were originally on the shoes; however, they have been replaced with soft spikes (both come w/ the shoes). They are goodyear welted. The shoelace eyelets are reinforced. The shoe tongue is attached on one side. These will be the nicest golf shoes on the course (beside some custom EG/G&G or Lobbs). They retail for $625. I don't know what last they are on, but they should fit a 8.5E or a 9D. Since this is an uncommon shoe, I have included many pictures to show their quality and construction. If you would like any additional photos, please let me know. Sorry if they are a little washed out. I am still having lighting issues. The large side shot is most indicative of their color.

Asking $400 shipped.





























Return policy:
Since it is very important for your golf shoes to be comfortable, I will allow returns for fit issues. I offer a full refund minus the initial shipping charge (& insurance). You will be responsible for the return shipping expense as well. You must notify me within 3 days of receiving the shoes of your intent to return them. I must receive the shoes back within 7 days of your intent to return notice. Insurance is required on the return shipment. I will not offer a refund if the shoes show signs of wear, so try them lightly on carpet.


----------



## TweedyDon

Following DavidW's wonderful example of offering free items to fellow members in these times of economic stress, I'd like to do the same. So, I'm now offering both of these shirts free, with shipping included in the new price! :icon_smile_wink:



TweedyDon said:


> During closet cleaning this morning I found two shirts to pass on; the prices below include shipping in CONUS!
> 
> 1) A blue Land's End OCBD, size 17-35, trim fit. Drawbacks: this has a small monogram on the left sleeve, and is missing one of the small buttons from the upper shirt cuff (not the lowest button that closes the cuff, but one of the placket (?) buttons); this could easily be replaced or worn as is for that faded "old money Ivy" look! :icon_smile_wink: $6
> 
> 2) An XL RL Polo shirt in pink. This is now just *way* too big for me! Minor drawback--a pinprick-sized hole just by the collar at the back, which I found on my third close inspection of the shirt. $8.
> 
> Both for $12 shipped!
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> PS: I'd also be interested in trading for OCBDs in 17/17.5-36!


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperial kenmoor longwings. Size 11.5 A (narrow). They are in fantastic shape with very little wear to the soles and very little creasing. The shoes already have plastic heel and toe taps on them. The soles are 13 1/8 inches long, and 4 1/2 inches wide. I would be keeping these if they fit.... Asking $100 shipped OBO. If you would like more pictures PM me.


Price drop to $90


----------



## dshell

Nice stuff chaps, none in my size :-(

Rebel222: Nice with your offer of returns. I for one appreciate your posts here. From a PR stand point, its not that they're "higher priced" so much as "better quality/condition items" ;-)


----------



## Ron_A

^ I love those Alden golf shoes. Too bad they're not in my budget right now.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

J.Press Sport Coat now $50 shipped.

Bass Dirty Bucks now $25 shipped.



TDI GUY said:


> Closet Purge Continues&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> J.Press Spring/Summer Sport Coat. 3/2 Sack. Natural Shoulders. Hook Vent. Patch/Flap Pockets on Hips. Light beige. No material tag but probably linen blend. Partially Lined. Three Buttons on Sleeve. Pristine Condition. Seems to fit like a 42L but please see measurements:
> Chest 22.5
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length (bottom of collar down): 32.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60.00 shipped CONUS
> 
> Bass Dirty Bucks. Very Light Wear: 9.75 out of 10. Tagged 10M but seem to fit on the smaller side (I wear 9.5 in AE, Florsheim, Sebago, etc., and these fit me fine). Longest and Widest Measurement: 12" x 4.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with interest.


----------



## clemsontiger

Still available:



clemsontiger said:


> Charleston Khakis:
> $15 Conus
> 38 waist
> 31 inseam; 41 outseam
> 1.5 cuff
> 
> Little cellphone pocket right below the left clip in the photo.


----------



## 321WCameron

Gents,

After some early spring cleaning, I have a few items to offer. I'd like to ship these in two lots if possible, but I'll consider individual offers as well.

The first lot is for the athletic, outdoor trad. All items are in used, but good, condition This lot includes:

1. Patagonia "stand-up" shorts, dark green, size 34 (fits like 33), 5 inch inseam
2. AFTCO fishing shorts, navy blue, size 34 (fits like 33), 6 inch inseam. These are nylon shorts with pockets on front, back, and a lined pocket for pliers or other fishing gear. You may view the shorts here: https://www.meltontackle.com/products/aftco-bluewater-m01-original-traditional-fishing-shorts.html

3. Patagonia "baggies" swimsuit, black, size large, 5 inch inseam (netting cut)

Asking $35 shipped CONUS for the lot.

The second lot includes a few items that I no longer have use for. These two items have been heavily used, but still have some life in them.

1. Polo Ralph Lauren Andrew Shorts, light khaki poplin, size 38, 6 inch inseam
2. Patagonia "stand-up" shorts, light khaki, size 36, 5 inch inseam

Asking just enough to cover shipping, so $10 shipped CONUS.

I'd really like to pass on these items to someone on the forum, rather than handing them over to Goodwill. PM me for more detailed descriptions or pictures as needed.

Regards,

MJP


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*One Last Try*

One more shot before eBay...$45 CONUS












kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have a beautiful HSM overcoat of the Charcoal Herringbone variety. I bought the coat off a fellow member, but alas, it would require more work than is desirable from the tailor to fit my golfer's physique (think Jim Furyk, save Jon Daly). Nevertheless, per his consent, I have included his original post and pictures below.
> 
> Truly a gorgeous coat and I hope some chap is able to put it to good use for the final Baltic blow of winter. And as for the sizing, I would venture to guess that it likely would be a 43/44 as opposed to the below 42/43...but draw your own conclusions from the measurements. Feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> M.A.M.
> 
> Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
> Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
> Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.
> 
> This is a great outerwear basic that would serve in virtually any situation.
> 
> No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43
> 
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"
> 
> https://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2126/p1013881jb0.jpg


----------



## magnum P.I.

*Can anybody help me transform my wardrobe?*

Hello gentlemen I turned 20 just the other month. Growing up I never had to a father to teach me how a true gentlemen should dress. Now that I've looked at his pictures I see him too, also dressed trad/America. I've recently started to drastically change my wardrobe!! I'm so excited about clothes now. It's weird, I've started to critically judge how most women dress themselves.

Somebody on the forum suggested that I asked y'all if you had any clothes to sell.

I'm 5.8, 160 lbs. My waste size is 31x30 but can easily fit in a 30x30 or 32/30.

I'm really in the hunt for some seersucker clothes, linen or cotton, blue, red, yellow, pants, khakis, long sleeve button up shirts, and polos.

Anyways y'all are awesome, I hope somebody can help me. I will also be posting this on the ebay thread.


----------



## markdc

*Traser P 5900 - Tradly Military Watch - Looks great on a NATO strap!*

This Traser P5900 with tritium illumination was purchased in November 2008 and has been worn twice. In the past several months, it has simply been sitting in my room untouched. An authentic US military watch designed and built according to specifications defined in MIL-W-46374 F.

$110 shipped CONUS!

Movement: Swiss Ronda 505 / Quartz
Case: Polyester
Bezel: Steel
Crystal: Mineral
Water resistant: 100 ft, 43 psi
Size (diameter): 37 mm
Illumination: 1-11 green, 12 orange, H/M - Hand green
Bracelet (standard): Textile-Leather strap
https://www.traserh3watches.com/en/watches/category.php?kat=1

"Thanks to its research, the Swiss company mb-microtec ag has succeeded in manufacturing a self-activated light source that is 100 times brighter than anything previously available. Tiny vials are phosphor coated on the inside, filled with tritium gas and then laser sealed. Maintenance free, totally independent of a battery, these mb-microtec gaseous tritum light sources or mbm-GTLS last for more than 20 years."

Condition: TZ 95%
No scratches on crystal!
Comes with original box and warranty booklet.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Allen Edmonds Mora, 11.5, Brown, BNIB*

Brand new in box, with shoe bags, AE Mora, Brown, 11.5 E. First quality. $220 shipped to US. If someone wants them I will post pics.


----------



## Orgetorix

Steve Smith said:


> Brand new in box, with shoe bags, AE Mora, Brown, 11.5 E. First quality. $220 shipped to US. If someone wants them I will post pics.


If only they weren't on that dratted 8 last, I'd love them.


----------



## TweedyDon

Shirts claimed!



TweedyDon said:


> During closet cleaning this morning I found two shirts to pass on; the prices below include shipping in CONUS!
> 
> 1) A blue Land's End OCBD, size 17-35, trim fit. Drawbacks: this has a small monogram on the left sleeve, and is missing one of the small buttons from the upper shirt cuff (not the lowest button that closes the cuff, but one of the placket (?) buttons); this could easily be replaced or worn as is for that faded "old money Ivy" look! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> 2) An XL RL Polo shirt in pink. This is now just *way* too big for me! Minor drawback--a pinprick-sized hole just by the collar at the back, which I found on my third close inspection of the shirt.
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*


----------



## d'Artagnan

M. Charles said:


> Price Reductions


Are these still available?


----------



## Steve Smith

Orgetorix said:


> If only they weren't on that dratted 8 last, I'd love them.


Yeah, darn it, I have been looking for a pair of these forever. Found them and realized that they seem to be sized differently. These are too big for me.


----------



## brozek

The Filson twill pants are sold and I believe the UW tie is pending, but the LL Bean cords and Norwegian sweater are still available.



brozek said:


> I have three things that I hope will go somewhere they'll get more use than I've given them. They're all in great shape, and all prices include shipping (first-class for the tie, priority for the pants). Thanks!
> 
> (1) Vintage Land's End cotton knit tie with old University of Wisconsin logo. Asking $10 shipped.
> 
> (2) Cranberry LL Bean cords, tagged 32x32 but cut pretty generously. Asking $20 shipped.
> 
> (3) vintage Bean Norwegian sweater, size XL, but please note the measurements below - it fits much closer to a large, perhaps even a roomy medium. It's in top-notch condition, and as you can see from the second photo, it's been recently dry-cleaned.
> 
> I acquired it through a trade on the thrift exchange, but the size didn't work out for me. I fear my height means I'll never get to live out my OPH fantasies.
> 
> I'm asking $35 (shipping included), which is what the person who traded it to me paid for it on the thrift exchange.
> 
> Chest - 25.5"
> Sleeve - 22"
> Shoulders - 20.5"
> Length - 24"


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Gray Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 Sack
Marked 42R
standard charcoal color, flat front, no cuffs
chest-22 3/4"
sleeve-25 1/2"
shoulder-19"
inseam-28 3/4"
waist-36"
The lining is worn at two points on the inside from suspender hardware 
and there is a small rip/abrasion on the right shoulder (pictured, not a moth mark, almost like someone brushed a concrete wall).
a shade or two darker than flash pictures show_
$55 shipped_

BB olive poplin 3/2 sack
Marked 42R
flat front, no cuffs
chest-22 1/2"
sleeve-25"
shoulder-18 3/4"
inseam-31"
waist-36"
worn, but not worn out (though it is a used poplin suit)
small abrasion on the seat of the trousers.(pictured)
also with suspender hardware-wear on inner lining(pictured)_
$40 shipped_

BB 2B darted olive poplin suit
marked 43R
pleated trousers w/cuff
chest-22 1/4"
sleeve-25 1/2"
shoulder-18 1/2"
inseam-28" w/ 1 1/2" cuff
waist-36"
also with suspender wear (pictured)
_$45 shipped_

NWT American Living unstructured cotton jacket, size medium (38-40)
$20 shipped

Also, no picture yet, but:
36/30 Polo Ralph Lauren Hammond (forward pleat) lightweight khakis in great condition- $15 shipped

old stuff with price drops....

Orvis medium Gingham shirt
small, light blue gingham, made in India
_$12 shipped_

Old Woolrich wool shirt (I always wear these as more of a jacket, I'm not sure if anyone really wears them as a shirt)
Size XL_
$12 shipped_

Size 32 blue surcingle Coach belt
_$10 shipped_

LL Bean flannel shirt, medium
rusty red/orange color
_$8 shipped_

LE wool trousers
33R (waist measures exactly 33")
forwards facing pleats (x2) 
_$10 shipped_

_*Both tweeds-$20 shipped*_
HSM tweed Two Button, Darted
Chest-22"
Length~34" 
shoulder~19"

Darker Herringbone Rainbow Tweed
2 button, darted
Same measurements
Chest-22"
Length~34" 
Sleeve-35"
shoulder~18 3/4"
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3649/3320313088_44aeb626f5.jpg?v=0
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3552/3319488641_802e6d5a74.jpg?v=0


----------



## markdc

*Traser Sold!*



markdc said:


> This Traser P5900 with tritium illumination was purchased in November 2008 and has been worn twice. In the past several months, it has simply been sitting in my room untouched. An authentic US military watch designed and built according to specifications defined in MIL-W-46374 F.
> 
> $110 shipped CONUS!
> 
> Movement: Swiss Ronda 505 / Quartz
> Case: Polyester
> Bezel: Steel
> Crystal: Mineral
> Water resistant: 100 ft, 43 psi
> Size (diameter): 37 mm
> Illumination: 1-11 green, 12 orange, H/M - Hand green
> Bracelet (standard): Textile-Leather strap
> https://www.traserh3watches.com/en/watches/category.php?kat=1
> 
> Condition: TZ 95%
> No scratches on crystal!
> Comes with original box and warranty booklet.


Traser sold!


----------



## C. Sharp

*American Made LL Bean Chamois shirt 14 1/2*

Just picked up an American made LL Bean Chamois shirt in 141/2 in burgundy. The tag is a later block letter type. Thinking $ 5.00 + shipping.
Any interest PM me.


----------



## C. Sharp

Love the sweater, Wish it was my size. I hope it finds a good home. If you told me 20 years ago that Bean would not carry a Norwegian sweater I would not have believed you.



brozek said:


> The Filson twill pants are sold and I believe the UW tie is pending, but the LL Bean cords and Norwegian sweater are still available.


----------



## CJG

*J Press Harris Tweed black/white 41 S (new!)*

Bought this one new during the sale a few weeks ago, and it's very nice but just isn't me. Size 41 S, Harris Tweed in black/white, 3 button sack, new with tags and garment bag...and 70% off retail! $170 shipped to your door (CONUS).








Here's a link to a pic from their web site (or see their current sale section):


__
https://flic.kr/p/3384450301


----------



## tonylumpkin

Brooks Brothers 3/2 plaid sack odd jacket. Size is tagged 40 S. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, sleeves 24" +1 1/4" under, shoulders 18 1/2", length 29" from the bottom of the collar. Excellent condition. The shot of the sleeve is very close on color, as it appears on my monitor. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpljac.jpg

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpljac4.jpg

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpljac3.jpg


----------



## brozek

The UW tie above is sold, and price drops on the maroon Bean cords and Norwegian sweater - now $15 for the cords and $30 for the sweater. Thanks!



brozek said:


> The Filson twill pants are sold and I believe the UW tie is pending, but the LL Bean cords and Norwegian sweater are still available.


----------



## dukekook

PM sent on sweater



brozek said:


> The UW tie above is sold, and price drops on the maroon Bean cords and Norwegian sweater - now $15 for the cords and $30 for the sweater. Thanks!


----------



## dshell

*BNIB 7.5 Brooks Brothers Chukkas*

Just got these BB Chukkas 7.5 off the bay, but sadly they don't fit my very narrow feet. Asking $50- shipped CONUS in original box. (Works out to be less than the $40 + Postage I paid, so pretty good deal I think for a pair of new USA made boots.)

















In the interests of complete disclosure: those are the pictures off the ebay listing, not my own snaps. They are pictures of the boots I received.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB OCBD 17-34*

While thrifting yesterday I found an immaculate BB OCBD in size 17-34. It's a small red check, like a gingham, and has no flaws as far as I can tell. (In fact, it seems to have been recently professionally laundered!) I snagged it for $4.95, so I'm asking $9 shipped in CONUS!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*J. Press 3/2 Sack Jacket*

An absolutely gorgeous J. Press 3/2 plaid plaid jacket. It appears to be of recent vintage, but I think San Francisco included on the label, means it isn't. There is no size tag, but approximate measurements indicate a 38 R. Here they are: chest 21" pit to pit, shoulders 17 1/2", sleeves 24 1/2" +2" under and length from the bottom of the collar 30 1/2". Asking SOLD PENDING PAYMENT shipped CONUS

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=46320087.jpg

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jp2m.jpg

https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jp4.jpg
https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jp3v.jpg

These are some better pictures of the Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack I posted above.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 plaid sack odd jacket. Size is tagged 40 S. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, sleeves 24" +1 1/4" under, shoulders 18 1/2", length 29" from the bottom of the collar. Excellent condition. The shot of the sleeve is very close on color, as it appears on my monitor. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnew3.jpg

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnew.jpg

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnew2.jpg


----------



## CMC

Looking for suits and sportcoats in 40 long if anyone is purging his closet.


----------



## SartorialSpender

Price drop: *$75 shipped OBO*.



SartorialSpender said:


> Fully canvassed. Half-lined. Two button cuffs.
> 
> No fabric tag. Here is what makes it unique. Care instructions: "Machine wash on wash/wear cycle. Water low temperature, tumble or drip dry. Do not wring. Warm iron touch up recommended."
> 
> No size tag, but measures:
> 21"x2 chest
> 18" shoulders
> 30" base of collar to hem
> 24" sleeves
> 
> 16.5"x2 waist
> 30" inseam with 3.25" hem
> 
> *$100 shipped* OBO in United States.


----------



## TweedyDon

Shirt claimed!



TweedyDon said:


> While thrifting yesterday I found an immaculate BB OCBD in size 17-34. It's a small red check, like a gingham, and has no flaws as far as I can tell. (In fact, it seems to have been recently professionally laundered!) I snagged it for $4.95, so I'm asking $9 shipped in CONUS!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Steve Smith

*Ties; BB, Burberry etc Sport Coats, Florsheim Longwings 12E, Britches Of Georgetowne Suit*

Jackets are not size tagged with the exception on the Brooks Brothers. Listed sizes are my estimates. Go by measurements to determine fit. Jacket lengths are from bottom of collar. All Jackets and suits are Made in USA. All jackets and suits are in excellent used conditions with no flaws other than noted. Prices include shipping to US.

1. Ties. All of these are in excellent used condition. Take any or all for $6 each ONLY combined with another purchased item. Leftovers will be put in a lot for sale later.



















2. More ties. Also ONLY to be combined as add ons with other ordered items. Used, may be some wrinkling due to being tied. $4 each



















3. SOLD Britches of Georgetowne gray suit, 40R. Crisp, freshly dry cleaned. Chest 42, sleeve 25, length 31.5. Trousers are pleated and cuffed, W34 L31.5. Some of you East Coasters will remember this classic DC mens store. $25 SOLD
 


















4. Burberrys jacket, 44R. Chest 46, Sleeve 25, Length 30.75. Very nice jacket. $18.



















5. Brooks Brothers Herringbone Sport Coat, tagged 48L. Chest 25.5, Sleeve 26.75, Length 33.25.There are a few faint stains on the lining, otherwise excellent condition . $25



















6. Tommy Hilfiger Jacket. 42R. 3 Button. Chest 25.5, Sleeve 23, Length 31. Like new. $18



















7. Vintage Florsheim Imperial Longwings 12E, Black. Excellent condition. Have been recently resoled with quality work. True to size. I have lost a lot of weight and these are now a bit too big for me or I would be keeping them. Trees not included. $42.


----------



## egerland

*Cordovan 10D, Loden coat, vests*

Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan, 10D, good wear left on soles, need new heels. $70 *SOLD*





Steinbock of Austria loden car coat, 44R. Shoulder to shoulder 22", length 36", 26" armpit to armpit. $55 -- just in time for spring...







Prices include shipping in CONUS. PM me if interested or e-mail aaaaargh at msn dot com. Also have British doeskin vest, medium (guessing 40R) and an Orvis moleskin vest marked "Large", also about a 40R. Contact me if interested.


----------



## M. Charles

*New J. Press Blue Chambray Summer Sport Coat 40R*

Sold.


----------



## M. Charles

New J. Press Cashmere/Mohair/Wool "Donegal Mist" Tweed Sport Coat, 40R

Tan with light blue stripe. New without tags, never worn. Featured on front of Fall 2008 J. Press catalog for $695. Asking $345 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2311801600104509546gzDEas


----------



## M. Charles

NWT Cable Car Clothiers Donegal Vested Tweed Suit, 40R. Completely unworn, plain front trousers, umhemmed. 3/2 sack.

Retails for $1727. Asking $435 shipped in CONUS. *Sold Pending Payment*

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2673365660104509546knVFCT
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2639386680104509546teVJfd
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2475120390104509546VGXRbt

NWOT Cable Car Clothiers Brown Vested Suit with Windowpane, 40R. Completely unworn, plain front trousers, unhemmed, 3/2 sack with ticket pocket. Retails for $1795. Asking $435 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2812937580104509546yrJKYD
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2819850620104509546snWyNp
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2645514070104509546KYaayr

J. Press Silk/Wool Summer Weight Sport Coat, 40R. 3/2 Sack. Retailed for $595. Hardly worn at all. Asking $245 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2381402260104509546XWjmvg
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2852610860104509546HkWtnI

J. Press Blue/Grey Herringbone Suit, 40R. 3/2 Sack. Very gently worn. Asking $225 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2015987110104509546xEYLOR
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2853361210104509546vvQQaZ
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2864092760104509546DDpwhz

New with tags (detached) J. Press shawl collared sweater, Medium. Made in Donegal, Ireland. Retails for $250. Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2887130450104509546MyQlfG
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2976734290104509546nztxFj


----------



## rgrossicone

Those CCC suits are beautiful...thank God they're not my size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*BB 3/2 sack Navy blazer 46L*

Excellent condition, hopsack appearance but with one huge but: It's a poly-wool blend. Still, an excellent travel jacket and, for $1, I couldn't pass it up. Offered here at actual cost plus actual shipping, which I'm thinking is something south of $10 CONUS altogether--the gold buttons alone are worth that (a complete set, two on each sleeve, to those who might be interested). I can post photos, just not right now.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> Excellent condition, hopsack appearance but with one huge but: It's a poly-wool blend. Still, an excellent travel jacket and, for $1, I couldn't pass it up. Offered here at actual cost plus actual shipping, which I'm thinking is something south of $10 CONUS altogether--the gold buttons alone are worth that (a complete set, two on each sleeve, to those who might be interested). I can post photos, just not right now.


PM sent


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer -- Size 44 Regular (two-button)*

I know, I know, this blazer is darted and it's two button, but I have available a Brooks Brothers two-button blazer (appears to have a hook vent), made in the USA from the Brooksease line. Material is lightweight wool, could be used in spring, summer, fall.

Blazer size is 44 regular, but appears to have been altered as these are the measurements:


Chest: 45 inches
Waist: 45 inches
Back-down (bottom of collar): 30.5 inches
Sleeves: 23 inches with 1.25 inches (about 2 inches of fabric turned under)
Shoulders: 19.5 inches seam to seam

I purchased this from eBay as a new blazer, but the seller misrepresented it. Asking $25 shipped to CONUS. No holes in the fabric, lining has no holes.

I apologize for the lousy pictures from a cell phone camera. If needed, can answer any questions via PM. Would prefer payment via PayPal.

Thanks


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperial kenmoor longwings. Size 11.5 A (narrow). They are in fantastic shape with very little wear to the soles and very little creasing. The shoes already have plastic heel and toe taps on them. The soles are 13 1/8 inches long, and 4 1/2 inches wide. I would be keeping these if they fit.... Asking $100 shipped OBO. If you would like more pictures PM me.


Asking $60, send me an offer if you're interested. They're great shoes, looking for a great home.


----------



## zarathustra

Can you give the shoulder measurements? I could use another blazer.



JohnMS said:


> I know, I know, this blazer is darted and it's two button, but I have available a Brooks Brothers two-button blazer (appears to have a hook vent), made in the USA from the Brooksease line. Material is lightweight wool, could be used in spring, summer, fall.
> 
> Blazer size is 44 regular, but appears to have been altered as these are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Chest: 45 inches
> Waist: 45 inches
> Back-down (bottom of collar): 30.5 inches
> Sleeves: 23 inches with 1.25 inches (about 2 inches of fabric turned under)
> 
> I purchased this from eBay as a new blazer, but the seller misrepresented it. Asking $25 shipped to CONUS. No holes in the fabric, lining has no holes.
> 
> I apologize for the lousy pictures from a cell phone camera. If needed, can answer any questions via PM. Would prefer payment via PayPal.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Orgetorix

JohnMS said:


> (appears to have a hook vent)


FWIW, that's not a hook vent. A hook vent is one that's offset from the center back seam of the coat, like so:


----------



## JohnMS

Thanks for the information on the hook vent...

Shoulder measurements = 19.5 inches


----------



## brozek

Everything else has been sold and shipped away, but these cords are still available. $15 shipped and I can put them in the mail as early as tomorrow morning. Thanks!



brozek said:


> I have three things that I hope will go somewhere they'll get more use than I've given them. They're all in great shape, and all prices include shipping (first-class for the tie, priority for the pants). Thanks!
> 
> (2) Cranberry LL Bean cords, tagged 32x32 but cut pretty generously. Asking $20 shipped.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Ties FS, Harrod's, RL Polo, Robert Talbott, Fendi, etc*

Buy one or many. Add $4 shipping per shipment, whether you buy one or all of them.
Group 1. All great ties, upper left stitching on Fendi label is loose. REDUCED TO $5 each. Numbering is L to R using second photo as reference. #2 Sold
















Group 2. Some wrinkles due to being tied. REDUCED TO $3 each. NUMBERS 2, 3, and 4 SOLD








Group 3. Nice ties. REDUCED TO $3 #3 Sold


----------



## M. Charles

Approximate Measurements:

CCC Brown Vested Suit:

18" shoulder
21.5" chest
31" length from bottom of collar
25" sleeve

34" trouser waist (with extra material to make larger)
unhemmed

Press Suit:

17 3/4" shoulder
24 7/8" sleeve
30 1/4" length

36" trouser waist
41" trouser outseam

Press silk/wool summer weight jacket:

18" shoulder
21.5" chest
30 1/4" length
24 1/2" sleeve



M. Charles said:


> NWT Cable Car Clothiers Donegal Vested Tweed Suit, 40R. Completely unworn, plain front trousers, umhemmed. 3/2 sack.
> 
> Retails for $1727. Asking $435 shipped in CONUS. *Sold Pending Payment*
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2673365660104509546knVFCT
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2639386680104509546teVJfd
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2475120390104509546VGXRbt
> 
> NWOT Cable Car Clothiers Brown Vested Suit with Windowpane, 40R. Completely unworn, plain front trousers, unhemmed, 3/2 sack with ticket pocket. Retails for $1795. Asking $435 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2812937580104509546yrJKYD
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2819850620104509546snWyNp
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2645514070104509546KYaayr
> 
> J. Press Silk/Wool Summer Weight Sport Coat, 40R. 3/2 Sack. Retailed for $595. Hardly worn at all. Asking $245 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2381402260104509546XWjmvg
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2852610860104509546HkWtnI
> 
> J. Press Blue/Grey Herringbone Suit, 40R. 3/2 Sack. Very gently worn. Asking $225 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2015987110104509546xEYLOR
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2853361210104509546vvQQaZ
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2864092760104509546DDpwhz
> 
> New with tags (detached) J. Press shawl collared sweater, Medium. Made in Donegal, Ireland. Retails for $250. Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2887130450104509546MyQlfG
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2976734290104509546nztxFj


----------



## M. Charles

Price Reductions for the above:

Press Silk/Wool Jacket Reduced to $215 shipped in CONUS.

Press Suit Reduced to $185 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## jhcam8

*Sperry Topsiders 10M*

Speaking of the tradliest - anybody want some brand new w/o box Light Green & White topsiders for $35 shipped CONUS?


----------



## Pgolden

https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Ban-Mens...d_bbs_7?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1238680560&sr=8-7

Have a pair of these Ray-ban aviators for sale. Anyone interested?


----------



## M. Charles

^

Brown CCC Vested Suit now $395

Press Silk/Wool Jacket Reduced to $185

Press Herringbone Suit reduced to $165


----------



## M. Charles

*Price Drop to $295*

Approximate measurements:

18" shoulder
30 1/4" length from bottom of collar
24 3/4" sleeve
21.5" chest



M. Charles said:


> New J. Press Cashmere/Mohair/Wool "Donegal Mist" Tweed Sport Coat, 40R
> 
> Tan with light blue stripe. New without tags, never worn. Featured on front of Fall 2008 J. Press catalog for $695. Asking $345 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2311801600104509546gzDEas


----------



## brozek

*Dartmouth Indian tie*

Since the unofficial Indian mascot has been officially retired since the early 1970s, I guess this Dartmouth tie is at least 35 years old. I debated whether to part with it for a long time, but every time I think about wearing it, I fear I'll run into an alum who will ask me how long ago I graduated! Since I'm a Wisconsin man, I think I have to let this go to someone who can wear it with less trepidation.

I'm asking $40, including USPS Priority shipping, and I can put it in the mail as early as tomorrow morning. There are a couple small pulls and loose stitches in the back, but otherwise, it's in great shape. Feel free to PM for my paypal address if you're interested - thanks!

Length - 56 1/2"
Width at widest point - 3"


----------



## M. Charles

^Press Suit Reduced to $125 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Mike Petrik

brozek said:


> Since the unofficial Indian mascot has been officially retired since the early 1970s, I guess this Dartmouth tie is at least 35 years old. I debated whether to part with it for a long time, but every time I think about wearing it, I fear I'll run into an alum who will ask me how long ago I graduated! Since I'm a Wisconsin man, I think I have to let this go to someone who can wear it with less trepidation.
> 
> I'm asking $40, including USPS Priority shipping, and I can put it in the mail as early as tomorrow morning. There are a couple small pulls and loose stitches in the back, but otherwise, it's in great shape. Feel free to PM for my paypal address if you're interested - thanks!
> 
> Length - 56 1/2"
> Width at widest point - 3"


This is sooooo politically incorrect that I almost wish I were a Dartmouth alum so I could wear it!


----------



## M. Charles

^Brown CCC vested suit is sold pending payment.

Press suit reduced to $100 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## Miket61

Mike Petrik said:


> This is sooooo politically incorrect that I almost wish I were a Dartmouth alum so I could wear it!


I have a friend who is, and would love it. I gave him a Dartmouth crest tie from J. Press for Christmas. Wonder if I should get it for him for next year?


----------



## Mike Petrik

Miket61 said:


> I have a friend who is, and would love it. I gave him a Dartmouth crest tie from J. Press for Christmas. Wonder if I should get it for him for next year?


If he is a "right-thinking" gentleman, you absolutely should. No question.


----------



## the420skipper

Mike Petrik said:


> This is sooooo politically incorrect that I almost wish I were a Dartmouth alum so I could wear it!


That tie is an absolutely fantastic find. I didn't go to Dartmouth either, but if I had, that might become my favorite tie.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS*



tonylumpkin said:


> I previously listed this Brooks Brothers 346 solid navy 3/2 sack suit, but I'm putting it up again with some clarification on the size. When I first posted this I thought the tag read a 45 L. The measurements suggest a 38/39 L and the 45 on the tag must be some other code. This is the classic 346 suit that was made by Southwick or Hilton. It is in immaculate condition, with no issues at all and in a four seasons-to-tropical weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 21 3/4", sleeves 24"+2, shoulders 18", length 32" from the top of the collar. The flat front trouser are: 17 1/4" across the waist with a 31 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs and 1 1/2" under. Asking $75 *NOW $55* shipped CONUS +$15 to Canada.
> 
> The flash makes the color appear somewhat toward royal blue, but it is actually a deep navy.
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img88/346navy3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy.jpg https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=346navy2.jpg





tonylumpkin said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 plaid sack odd jacket. Size is tagged 40 S. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, sleeves 24" +1 1/4" under, shoulders 18 1/2", length 29" from the bottom of the collar. Excellent condition. The shot of the sleeve is very close on color, as it appears on my monitor. Asking $75 *NOW $50* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpljac.jpg
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpljac4.jpg
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbpljac3.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Ok, so why has no-one stolen that gorgeous BB jacket from tonylumpkin???

Heck, it's so beautiful _I'm_ considering it, and I'm a 43/44L!


----------



## rebel222

I have a pair of Alden Shell Cordovan Wingips for Brooks Brothers. They are tagged size 9.5C, so they should work for me. Unfortunately they do not. They fit more like a 9.5D/E. They are on the Plaza last. They just came back from Alden where they received a full restoration. They will come in the box w/ the bags & shoe trees. The are a couple of scuffs on the wingtip portion, but they are hardly noticeable. Also, there is a small separation of the lining around the foot opening. It is nothing major, but I like to fully disclose any problems. I am asking $285 shipped CONUS. Please let me know if you have any questions. They are the color of the side pictures, but I lightened some to show details.


----------



## M. Charles

*Price drop to $245 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> New J. Press Cashmere/Mohair/Wool "Donegal Mist" Tweed Sport Coat, 40R
> 
> Tan with light blue stripe. New without tags, never worn. Featured on front of Fall 2008 J. Press catalog for $695. Asking $345 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2311801600104509546gzDEas


----------



## M. Charles

Reductions below



M. Charles said:


> *Press Summer Weight Sport Coat Reduced to $155 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> J. Press Silk/Wool Summer Weight Sport Coat, 40R. 3/2 Sack. Retailed for $595. Hardly worn at all. Asking $245 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2381402260104509546XWjmvg
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2852610860104509546HkWtnI
> 
> Sweater reduced to $59 shipped in CONUS
> 
> New with tags (detached) J. Press shawl collared sweater, Medium. Made in Donegal, Ireland. Retails for $250. Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2887130450104509546MyQlfG
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2976734290104509546nztxFj


----------



## Window

Hi, I'm selling a nice Polo University Club wool suit jacket. The wool is not heavy. Could not find the size, but dimensions are 19" pit to pit, 31" sleeves, 28.5" length. The only flaw is a little bit of fabric coming off the rim of the inner pocket. Selling for $40 shipped in cont us.


----------



## markdc

*Shorts Extravaganza! - Ralph Lauren and Lands' End*

Please PM if interested!

Ralph Lauren white chino shorts, pleated aka the "Tyler" short - Size 30 - *$20 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Sells for $59.50: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3015078

































Ralph Lauren navy chino shorts, pleated aka the "Tyler" short - Size 32 - *$18 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Sells for $59.50: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3015078
Some fabric wear can be seen.









































Ralph Lauren tan chino shorts, pleated - Size 31 - *$18 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Some fabric wear can be seen.

























Lands' End plain-front chino shorts in "deep rose" - *$20 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Slight fading already showing, for the Nantucket red-type look
The second picture is the most representative of the true color
Waist: 30 inches
Inseam: 9 inches


----------



## etown883

*J. Crew Dirty Bucks 8D*

Got these off eBay, but they were a bit too small. Made in Italy, dirty bucks. Could use a little cleaning, not much to say, in good shape, just want to get what I paid. $20 shipped.

https://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucksf.jpg


----------



## markdc

Price drop! Please PM if interested!

Ralph Lauren white chino shorts, pleated aka the "Tyler" short - Size 30 - *$18 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Sells for $59.50: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3015078









Ralph Lauren navy chino shorts, pleated aka the "Tyler" short - Size 32 - *$15 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Sells for $59.50: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3015078
Some fabric wear can be seen.









Ralph Lauren tan chino shorts, pleated - Size 31 - *$15 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Some fabric wear can be seen.









Lands' End plain-front chino shorts in "deep rose" - *$18 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Slight fading already showing, for the Nantucket red-type look
The second picture is the most representative of the true color
Waist: 30 inches
Inseam: 9 inches


----------



## TweedyDon

*Yellow BB OCBD*

I have a yellow BB OCBD to pass on, size 16.5-36. It's in very good condition, and would be $15 shipped in CONUS, or offer, or trade for 17 or 17.5-35 BB OCBD!

Having said this, if any trad. chap needs another shirt and is, shall we say, feeling the economic downturn, just let me know and I'll pass this on gratis!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> BB Cord Sack Jacket
> Size 40R (see measurements)
> Sage/Olive Green
> 
> Excellent vintage Brooks Cord sack jacket. I already have another just like this one.
> 
> Measurements:
> Length 30"
> Shoulder 18.5"
> Sleeve 24.75"
> Chest 22.25"
> 
> (It's a bit lighter than the picture shows)
> 
> *$40 shipped.*
> 
> Vintage Bass Weejuns
> Made in USA
> Size 9.5 D
> 
> You know the drill on these. I had three pairs (including this one) of USA Weejuns, but I"m whittling down to one. This pair is in excellent shape save for a small tear in the leather across the strap. It does not impair the look or wearing of them. However, due to this, I'm knocking the price down a bit.
> 
> *$30 shipped.*
> 
> LL Bean Original Field Coat w/ wool/nylon liner
> Size Small
> Saddle Tan (original color)
> 
> You know about the history and quality of this coat. This one has the button out wool liner and the insulated sleeves.
> 
> Here's a link to the coat on the Bean website:
> 
> I can take pics if you need them. Retail is $130 for this jacket, however I'm only looking to recoup my investment in it. *$45 shipped.*


All three items still available. Make me an offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I have a yellow BB OCBD to pass on, size 16.5-36. It's in very good condition, and would be $15 shipped in CONUS, or offer, or trade for 17 or 17.5-35 BB OCBD!
> 
> Having said this, if any trad. chap needs another shirt and is, shall we say, feeling the economic downturn, just let me know and I'll pass this on gratis!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


Shirt claimed by a worthy trad.!


----------



## TradTeacher

Weejuns are *SOLD. *Guys, make me an offer on the other items.


----------



## brozek

Price lowered to $30 shipped, just in case there was anyone on the fence. I'll probably keep it rather than sell it for less than that, so I don't think the price will drop again.



brozek said:


> Since the unofficial Indian mascot has been officially retired since the early 1970s, I guess this Dartmouth tie is at least 35 years old. I debated whether to part with it for a long time, but every time I think about wearing it, I fear I'll run into an alum who will ask me how long ago I graduated! Since I'm a Wisconsin man, I think I have to let this go to someone who can wear it with less trepidation.
> 
> I'm asking $40, including USPS Priority shipping, and I can put it in the mail as early as tomorrow morning. There are a couple small pulls and loose stitches in the back, but otherwise, it's in great shape. Feel free to PM for my paypal address if you're interested - thanks!
> 
> Length - 56 1/2"
> Width at widest point - 3"


----------



## hockeyinsider

I'm looking for 40-short sportcoats or blazers with a 3/2 roll.


----------



## TweedyDon

hockeyinsider--check out tonylumpkin's post 4529, above! :icon_smile:


----------



## Mike Petrik

brozek said:


> Price lowered to $30 shipped, just in case there was anyone on the fence. I'll probably keep it rather than sell it for less than that, so I don't think the price will drop again.


PM on the way. It will make a splendid gift to a Dartmouth alum friend.


----------



## TDI GUY

hockeyinsider - 

I had a tan corduroy sport coat, 3/2 darted, posted a while back. its 40S and is still available if you are interested.


----------



## markdc

*FS: Ralph Lauren Chino Shorts - 30 and 32*

Please PM if interested! Only 2 remain!

Ralph Lauren white chino shorts, pleated aka the "Tyler" short - Size 30 - *Now $15 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Sells for $59.50: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3015078









Ralph Lauren navy chino shorts, pleated aka the "Tyler" short - Size 32 - *$12 shipped CONUS OBO!*
Sells for $59.50: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3015078
Some fabric wear can be seen.


----------



## hockeyinsider

TweedyDon said:


> hockeyinsider--check out tonylumpkin's post 4529, above! :icon_smile:


Thanks ... I'm really looking for some year-round weight jackets or blazers with a 3/2 roll in 40-short.


----------



## brozek

The Dartmouth tie is sold - thanks!



brozek said:


> Price lowered to $30 shipped, just in case there was anyone on the fence. I'll probably keep it rather than sell it for less than that, so I don't think the price will drop again.


----------



## CMDC

First up is an absolutely gorgeous Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece charcoal 3/2 sack 3 piece flannel suit. This appears to be virtually unworn.

Measurements for the jacket: Chest 49', Waist 48', Shoulder 21', Length 32', and Sleeve 25.5'. Its tagged 48L

For trousers: 40' waist, 31.5' inseam. Trousers are flat front & uncuffed.





































Asking $100 conus

Next up is a Brooks Brothers 3/2 olive undarted cotton blazer. Partially lined. Great for warmer weather wear.

Measurements: Chest 44', Waist 42', Shoulder 18', Length 32.5', and Sleeve 26'










Asking $30 conus

Finally is an Eljo's University of Virginia emblematic tie. 3' width.



















Asking $15 conus.

Please PM w/interest

I'm also open to trades. I wear a 39R jacket (plus or minus a size), 34/32 trousers, 10.5 D shoes.


----------



## markdc

Please PM if interested in any of the below!

*J. Crew Italian **Chino** 3/2 Sport Jacket (Blazer) - Tagged 38R*
Smooth cotton twill woven in Italy.
Felt under collar. 
Three-button closure, roll to 2. 
Flap pockets, interior pockets. 
Nonfunctional buttons at cuffs. 
Center back vent.
Partially lined.
Sold for $248
*Now selling for $65 shipped CONUS!*























































*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD (M)*
Thick blue oxford cloth
Button-down collar
*Take it off my hands for $30 shipped CONUS!*


----------



## etown883

etown883 said:


> Got these off eBay, but they were a bit too small. Made in Italy, dirty bucks. Could use a little cleaning, not much to say, in good shape, just want to get what I paid. $20 shipped.
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bucksf.jpg


Make an offer before they go to goodwill!


----------



## jfkemd

*some ties*

all ties are $5 each except the Yale Co-op one which is $7
prices do not include shipping costs
the red emblematic is from Rooster
while the bow tie is from J.Crew
CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*

bow tie is sold pending funds.



jfkemd said:


> all ties are $5 each except the Yale Co-op one which is $7
> prices do not include shipping costs
> the red emblematic is from Rooster
> while the bow tie is from J.Crew
> CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*

BB, Yale Co-op, Rooster, J.crew ties sold pending funds.
madras and atkins roos ties still available.



jfkemd said:


> bow tie is sold pending funds.


----------



## CMDC

CMDC said:


> First up is an absolutely gorgeous Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece charcoal 3/2 sack 3 piece flannel suit. This appears to be virtually unworn.
> 
> Measurements for the jacket: Chest 49', Waist 48', Shoulder 21', Length 32', and Sleeve 25.5'. Its tagged 48L
> 
> For trousers: 40' waist, 31.5' inseam. Trousers are flat front & uncuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $100 conus
> 
> Next up is a Brooks Brothers 3/2 olive undarted cotton blazer. Partially lined. Great for warmer weather wear.
> 
> Measurements: Chest 44', Waist 42', Shoulder 18', Length 32.5', and Sleeve 26'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $30 conus
> 
> Finally is an Eljo's University of Virginia emblematic tie. 3' width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $15 conus.
> 
> Please PM w/interest
> 
> I'm also open to trades. I wear a 39R jacket (plus or minus a size), 34/32 trousers, 10.5 D shoes.


BB Golden Fleece suit sold pending payment

BB 3/2 olive jacket still available $30 conus
Eljo's UVA tie still available--there must be a proud Wahoo out there who'd like this. $15 conus


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Both of these jackets have had buyers that have had to back out. Both are once again available. The Brooks Brothers has been reduced to $50.*



tonylumpkin said:


> An absolutely gorgeous J. Press 3/2 plaid plaid jacket. It appears to be of recent vintage, but I think San Francisco included on the label, means it isn't. There is no size tag, but approximate measurements indicate a 38 R. Here they are: chest 21" pit to pit, shoulders 17 1/2", sleeves 24 1/2" +2" under and length from the bottom of the collar 30 1/2". Asking $105 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=46320087.jpg
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jp2m.jpg
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jp4.jpg
> https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jp3v.jpg
> 
> These are some better pictures of the Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack I posted above.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 plaid sack odd jacket. Size is tagged 40 S. Approximate measurements are: chest 21" pit to pit, sleeves 24" +1 1/4" under, shoulders 18 1/2", length 29" from the bottom of the collar. Excellent condition. The shot of the sleeve is very close on color, as it appears on my monitor. Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnew3.jpg
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnew.jpg
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnew2.jpg


----------



## Petter

Banana Republic chinos. Flat front. W36, L 31. Excellent condition. $20.


----------



## markdc

J. Crew jacket has been taken off the market by its owners.

Price drop for the BB OCBD!



markdc said:


> Please PM if interested in any of the below!
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD (M)*
> Thick blue oxford cloth
> Button-down collar
> *Take it off my hands for $25 shipped CONUS!*


----------



## markdc

*BB Slim-fit Shirts*

Does anybody have any Brooks Brothers slim-fit shirts with the following measurements?

Neck: 14, 14.5, 15
Sleeve: 32, 32/3, 33

Thanks!


----------



## calistan

While on the topic, I'm interested in BB slim-fit shirts measuring 15.5 x 34 or 16 x 34. 
If anyone has any available, that would be excellent news.

Thanks!

Markdc: I thought it would be alright for me to post this request since I am looking for shirts in a slightly larger size.


----------



## tempusfugit

I have a white oxford, 15x33 that I would part with. It does not say slim fit on the label, but I am nearly certain it is. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## tempusfugit

I have a pair of Bills Khakis I need to get rid of. Khaki, M2, no pleats, no cuffs, 32 waist, 32.5~33" inseam. They are marked irregular, but I have never found a flaw. They have been gently worn and I am only getting rid of them because I have outgrown them. $25 shipped in the US.





Sold pending funds!


----------



## M. Charles

J. Press Cotton Khaki Summer Odd Sport Coat 40R -New, Never Worn

Note the edge stitching on the lapels--in the classic American genre, this distinguishes an odd sport coat like this from a jacket meant to be sold as suit separates or as part of a suit.

Asking $145 shipped in CONUS.

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photodkh.jpg
https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photokdk.jpg
https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photohmf.jpg


----------



## Peak and Pine

Suggest you get out of there before they call security.​


----------



## hbecklin

I just bought my first pair of shell cordovan shoes, and while they won't arrive until Wednesday, they made me realize that I was sitting on some darn nice clothes here that I can't or don't wear anymore.

As a note, photos will be posted by 7:00 CST tomorrow, but I don't have time to get them up now, and all of these are fairly well-known products here on the trad forum. Anyone who orders before the belabored process of photo taking will be given a slight discount.

Orders made, with payment placed before 12:00 CST tonight will ship tomorrow.

If interested in more than one item, please PM me with the items you are interested in and I'll give you an estimate, due to the combined shipping. All reasonable offers will be entertained. Pay via Paypal.

Bills Khakis Flat-Front M1, Size 38/32.5 Uncuffed
Purchased new from Bills.
Outgrew, and liked cuffs better.
No noticable problems.
One pair in Blue
Two pairs in Khaki (one with suspender buttons I put on- if you want the pants with suspender buttons, just say so)
$29 a pair shipped CONUS

BB OCBD
All in good used condition.
Needed longer arm length.
2 in Ecru 16-35
1 in Pink 16-36
1 in Burgundy U-Stripe 16-36
1 in Blue 16-35
$20 a shirt shipped CONUS

Alden for BB Calfskin Tassel Loafers Brown 13D
Purchased on eBay.
Didn't fit my foot- that darned Aberdeen Last!
Slight marks on left side of the left shoe and on the toe of the right shoe.
Some scuffing on both heels and toes.
Soles 75% left, heels about 50% left
Asking $37 shipped CONUS

Allen Edmonds Classic Cobbler Saratoga Loafers Burgundy 13C
Foolishly thought that my 13E foot would fit into a 13D, then later discoverd they were 13C upon arrival!
Purchased on eBay.
Slight scuffing on toes and heels. Very, very minimal, do not even notice 3 ft away.
80% left on soles, but heels will soon need replacing (don't ask me how that happened)
Asking $37 shipped CONUS

Allen Edmonds Maxfield Tassel Loafer 12D
Factory Seconds, purchased at AE tent sale.
One shoe needs new heels and heel base, one just needs new heels.
Soles are at about 30%.
Gorgeous patina, only upper flaw is a bit of the woven leather at the heel of the shoe which has come un-woven.
Asking $22 shipped CONUS.


----------



## efdll

PM sent on Bill's Khakis



hbecklin said:


> I just bought my first pair of shell cordovan shoes, and while they won't arrive until Wednesday, they made me realize that I was sitting on some darn nice clothes here that I can't or don't wear anymore.
> 
> As a note, photos will be posted by 7:00 CST tomorrow, but I don't have time to get them up now, and all of these are fairly well-known products here on the trad forum. Anyone who orders before the belabored process of photo taking will be given a slight discount.
> 
> Orders made, with payment placed before 12:00 CST tonight will ship tomorrow.
> 
> If interested in more than one item, please PM me with the items you are interested in and I'll give you an estimate, due to the combined shipping. All reasonable offers will be entertained. Pay via Paypal.
> 
> Bills Khakis Flat-Front M1, Size 38/32.5 Uncuffed
> Purchased new from Bills.
> Outgrew, and liked cuffs better.
> No noticable problems.
> One pair in Blue
> Two pairs in Khaki (one with suspender buttons I put on- if you want the pants with suspender buttons, just say so)
> $29 a pair shipped CONUS
> 
> BB OCBD
> All in good used condition.
> Needed longer arm length.
> 2 in Ecru 16-35
> 1 in Pink 16-36
> 1 in Burgundy U-Stripe 16-36
> 1 in Blue 16-35
> $20 a shirt shipped CONUS
> 
> Alden for BB Calfskin Tassel Loafers Brown 13D
> Purchased on eBay.
> Didn't fit my foot- that darned Aberdeen Last!
> Slight marks on left side of the left shoe and on the toe of the right shoe.
> Some scuffing on both heels and toes.
> Soles 75% left, heels about 50% left
> Asking $37 shipped CONUS
> 
> Allen Edmonds Classic Cobbler Saratoga Loafers Burgundy 13C
> Foolishly thought that my 13E foot would fit into a 13D, then later discoverd they were 13C upon arrival!
> Purchased on eBay.
> Slight scuffing on toes and heels. Very, very minimal, do not even notice 3 ft away.
> 80% left on soles, but heels will soon need replacing (don't ask me how that happened)
> Asking $37 shipped CONUS
> 
> Allen Edmonds Maxfield Tassel Loafer 12D
> Factory Seconds, purchased at AE tent sale.
> One shoe needs new heels and heel base, one just needs new heels.
> Soles are at about 30%.
> Gorgeous patina, only upper flaw is a bit of the woven leather at the heel of the shoe which has come un-woven.
> Asking $22 shipped CONUS.


----------



## hbecklin

I just bought my first pair of shell cordovan shoes, and while they won't arrive until Wednesday, they made me realize that I was sitting on some darn nice clothes here that I can't or don't wear anymore.

As a note, photos will be posted by 7:00 CST tomorrow, but I don't have time to get them up now, and all of these are fairly well-known products here on the trad forum. Anyone who orders before the belabored process of photo taking will be given a slight discount.

Orders made, with payment placed before 12:00 CST tonight will ship tomorrow.

If interested in more than one item, please PM me with the items you are interested in and I'll give you an estimate, due to the combined shipping. All reasonable offers will be entertained. Pay via Paypal.

BILLS KHAKIS HAVE BEEN SOLD!

BB OCBD
All in good used condition.
Needed longer arm length.
2 in Ecru 16-35
1 in Pink 16-36
1 in Burgundy U-Stripe 16-36
1 in Blue 16-35
$20 a shirt shipped CONUS

Alden for BB Calfskin Tassel Loafers Brown 13D
Purchased on eBay.
Didn't fit my foot- that darned Aberdeen Last!
Slight marks on left side of the left shoe and on the toe of the right shoe.
Some scuffing on both heels and toes.
Soles 75% left, heels about 50% left
Asking $37 shipped CONUS

Allen Edmonds Classic Cobbler Saratoga Loafers Burgundy 13C
Foolishly thought that my 13E foot would fit into a 13D, then later discoverd they were 13C upon arrival!
Purchased on eBay.
Slight scuffing on toes and heels. Very, very minimal, do not even notice 3 ft away.
80% left on soles, but heels will soon need replacing (don't ask me how that happened)
Asking $37 shipped CONUS

Allen Edmonds Maxfield Tassel Loafer 12D
Factory Seconds, purchased at AE tent sale.
One shoe needs new heels and heel base, one just needs new heels.
Soles are at about 30%.
Gorgeous patina, only upper flaw is a bit of the woven leather at the heel of the shoe which has come un-woven.
Asking $22 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

Measurements:

Shoulders 18
Chest 21.5
Sleeve 25
Length 31



M. Charles said:


> J. Press Cotton Khaki Summer Odd Sport Coat 40R -New, Never Worn
> 
> Note the edge stitching on the lapels--in the classic American genre, this distinguishes an odd sport coat like this from a jacket meant to be sold as suit separates or as part of a suit.
> 
> Asking $145 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photodkh.jpg
> https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photokdk.jpg
> https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photohmf.jpg


----------



## Joe Tradly

If anyone is in search of a starter pair of formal shoes, read on.

I have a pair of no-name patent leather lace up formal shoes with a sharp grosgrain ribbon running down the side. Worn perhaps 10 times, still plenty of good life in the soles and uppers.

Sized 10 W. (and fit me perfectly as a 10.5)

Purchased two years ago for $100. Asking $30 shipped.




























Thanks
JB


----------



## tonylumpkin

The J.Press 3/2 sack, a few posts above, is taken.


----------



## Calvin500

*XL / XXL Brooks Shirts*

I ran across a whole load of Brooks Brothers shirts today at the thrift, all in perfect condition. I will go back and buy the whole lot if someone is interested.

They're all in the XL and XXL range.

(1) 4 Brooks Bros polos in various colors: 1 XL, 3 XXL
(2) 2 Brooks Bros sport shirts in blue/white and blue green check: both XL
(3) 4 or so Brooks Bros Non-Iron button downs /solids and nice patterns: 17 - 36/7

I've also got a 346 standard navy blazer 48 Long that just might fit such a person, too.

You'll have to let me know pronto by PM if you're interested. Thanks!

Calvin


----------



## hbecklin

Ok, I lied. The pics SHOULD be up tomorrow. This time no promises.


hbecklin said:


> I just bought my first pair of shell cordovan shoes, and while they won't arrive until Wednesday, they made me realize that I was sitting on some darn nice clothes here that I can't or don't wear anymore..
> 
> If interested in more than one item, please PM me with the items you are interested in and I'll give you an estimate, due to the combined shipping. All reasonable offers will be entertained. Pay via Paypal.
> 
> BILLS are sold
> 
> BB OCBD
> All in good used condition.
> Needed longer arm length.
> 2 in Ecru 16-35
> 1 in Pink 16-36 SOLD Pending Payment
> 1 in Burgundy U-Stripe 16-36
> 1 in Blue 16-35
> $20 a shirt shipped CONUS
> 
> Alden for BB Calfskin Tassel Loafers Brown 13D
> Purchased on eBay.
> Didn't fit my foot- that darned Aberdeen Last!
> Slight marks on left side of the left shoe and on the toe of the right shoe.
> Some scuffing on both heels and toes.
> Soles 75% left, heels about 50% left
> Asking $37 shipped CONUS
> 
> Allen Edmonds Classic Cobbler Saratoga Loafers Burgundy 13C
> Foolishly thought that my 13E foot would fit into a 13D, then later discoverd they were 13C upon arrival!
> Purchased on eBay.
> Slight scuffing on toes and heels. Very, very minimal, do not even notice 3 ft away.
> 80% left on soles, but heels will soon need replacing (don't ask me how that happened)
> Asking $37 shipped CONUS
> 
> Allen Edmonds Maxfield Tassel Loafer 12D
> Factory Seconds, purchased at AE tent sale.
> One shoe needs new heels and heel base, one just needs new heels.
> Soles are at about 30%.
> Gorgeous patina, only upper flaw is a bit of the woven leather at the heel of the shoe which has come un-woven.
> Asking $22 shipped CONUS.


----------



## jfkemd

*some ties*

a few ties left.
$5 each.
PM with questions.
the madras tie is from Ferrell Reed for Nordstrom's
the brown plaid tie is from atkins roos
while the red emblematic is from Rooster


----------



## Joe Tradly

$20 now. Or make me an offer.

JB



Joe Tradly said:


> If anyone is in search of a starter pair of formal shoes, read on.
> 
> I have a pair of no-name patent leather lace up formal shoes with a sharp grosgrain ribbon running down the side. Worn perhaps 10 times, still plenty of good life in the soles and uppers.
> 
> Sized 10 W. (and fit me perfectly as a 10.5)
> 
> Purchased two years ago for $100. Asking $30 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> JB


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden Pebble Grain Plain Toe Bluchers 8 D / AE Grayson 8.5 B*

These Aldens have never been worn. Brown pebble grain plain toe bluchers with a composite sole, which seems to have been very lightly sanded for traction. 99.99% of the wear remains. The insides are pristine. The model number is 916. Size 8 D. Asking $125 shipped CONUS.

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg.jpg

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg6.jpg

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg3.jpghttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg2.jpghttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg4.jpghttps://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg5.jpg

Allen Edmond Graysons in very good used condition. Size 8.5 B. The uppers are excellent, with no scrapes or cuts. Soles are probably 80% or better. The heel lifts will need to be replaced, but the leather in the heel is untouched. Asking $65 shipped CONUS

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr.jpg
https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr4.jpg

https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr2.jpghttps://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr3.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NWT Bill's Khakis Poplin Slacks 38*

These are new with tags Bill's Khakis in a great poplin for summer wear. Model number is M2P, which features double reverse pleats. Cuffs are unfinished. Asking $50 shipped CONUS, current retail is $97.50.

https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bills.jpg

https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bills2.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

Brooks Brothers 9.5D Tan Bucks - New in Box

Asking $85 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2363286860104509546UCNbli
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2208621240104509546WtqbHd
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2785366290104509546QFjVsn
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2451069650104509546NaSoDT


----------



## M. Charles

Price drop to $115 shipped in CONUS



M. Charles said:


> J. Press Cotton Khaki Summer Odd Sport Coat 40R -New, Never Worn
> 
> Note the edge stitching on the lapels--in the classic American genre, this distinguishes an odd sport coat like this from a jacket meant to be sold as suit separates or as part of a suit.
> 
> Asking $145 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photodkh.jpg
> https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photokdk.jpg
> https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photohmf.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

^Tan BB Bucks now sold.


----------



## markdc

Price drop! Now *$22 shipped CONUS!

*Fits like a 15.5-33/34



markdc said:


> Please PM if interested in any of the below!
> *Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD (M)*
> Thick blue oxford cloth
> Button-down collar
> *Take it off my hands for $30 shipped CONUS!*


----------



## tempusfugit

#1 Beautiful Gieves and Hawkes (No. 1 Savile Row, London) blue herringbone shirt with French cuffs.
Labeled size 15
Sleeves measure 32"
Chest is 21" across
Worn, in like new condition. $35 shipped CONUS.

#2 Brooks Brothers blue end on end shirt, button cuffs.
Measures true to size - 16" - 36"
Traditional fit, made in USA
Worn, in excellent condition. $25 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

^J. Press khaki sport coat now sold.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*ALDENS NOW $110*
*AEs NOW $55*



tonylumpkin said:


> These Aldens have never been worn. Brown pebble grain plain toe bluchers with a composite sole, which seems to have been very lightly sanded for traction. 99.99% of the wear remains. The insides are pristine. The model number is 916. Size 8 D. Asking $125 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg.jpg
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg6.jpg
> 
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg3.jpghttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg2.jpghttps://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg4.jpghttps://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldpg5.jpg
> 
> Allen Edmond Graysons in very good used condition. Size 8.5 B. The uppers are excellent, with no scrapes or cuts. Soles are probably 80% or better. The heel lifts will need to be replaced, but the leather in the heel is untouched. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr.jpg
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr4.jpg
> 
> https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr2.jpghttps://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aegr3.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Press Grey Birdseye/Nailhead Weave Suit - 40R*

From the J. Press "Pressidential" line--their top model retailing around $1000. Like new condition--worn three times only. Measurements forthcoming. Asking $295 shipped in CONUS.

Pictures are from iphone so not perfect but all I had access to today.

https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo1dzc.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img24/photo1dzc.jpg/1/
https://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo4cbg.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img18/photo4cbg.jpg/1/
https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo5s.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img2/photo5s.jpg/1/
https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo3nui.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img21/photo3nui.jpg/1/
https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo2cie.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img4/photo2cie.jpg/1/


----------



## M. Charles

^Measurements:

Shoulders 18.25
Chest 21.5
Sleeve 25
Length 31 

Trouser waist 36*
Inseam 30.5 with 2.75 extra material

*Note trouser waist was originally 34 so the waist can be easily taken in without throwing off proportions


----------



## M. Charles

NWT Cable Car Clothiers Harris Tweed Sport Coat - 40R

Top of the line Southwick, Douglas model--I was told it's fully canvassed. Beautiful heathered brown with some hint of grey. New with tags, never worn. Retails for $999. Asking $295 shipped in CONUS.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2727680490104509546MjhlCy
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2168586440104509546FpnFIb
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2768796610104509546BUddUr
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2818060200104509546QJQnXL
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2227639570104509546jmYbVm

Approximate measurements:

18.25 shoulders
21.5 chest
31 length
25 sleeve


----------



## Calvin500

*17/35 BB button-downs*













































All of these are NON-non-irons except the top blue/white striped shirt. The middle red/white and blue/white striped shirts have some slight fading of the stripes to white along the collar from laundering, starching, etc. (as you can detect in the pictures), but are not frayed. The others are in perfect condition.

These are great shirts. I'd like $20 apiece CONUS for the yellow stripe, solid blue, and non-iron blue/white stripe. If you take those three off my hands, I'll give you the middle white/blue and white/red striped shirts for free.

















Finally, a 17/36-37 Non-iron green/white striped BB button-down. This is a delicious shirt. The brilliance of the green lies somewhere between the two pictures. It's very crisp--a gorgeous green. $20 CONUS


----------



## Calvin500

*BB blazer and sport shirts*






































Brooks 346 Navy Blazer - 48L. 2-button. Darted. Great condition. $20 CONUS.

































BB sport shirts in XL. Blue/white check and blue/green plaid. $18 apiece or take both for $30 CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

*Brooks Brothers Oxford Cloth Buttondown Shirts - 15.5 x 33*

Must-iron, 100% supima cotton. Excellent/like new condition. Blue, pink, red university stripe, blue university stripe, yellow, white, ecru.

Asking $25 each shipped in CONUS.

Update:
The yellow shirt is sold.

Here is a picture of the red university stripe to give you some idea--all of the shirts are exactly the same as this except of course for the difference in color.

https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4205xvb.jpg


----------



## Calvin500

^ BB 346 blazer sold pending payment.


----------



## Orgetorix

*WTB: Navy blazer, 38S*

My brother-in-law is graduating this spring, and wants a navy blazer. He told me a secondhand one is OK, so I thought I'd check and see if anyone around here has one they want to get rid of. He's not a clothing snob, so anything classically styled and of decent quality should be OK. He needs a 38 Short. If you have anything you'd part with for $40-50 or less, let me know.


----------



## Duck

Is anyone going to the Sunglass Hut before June 30th? If so I have a $20 gift certificate for you, free. Send me a PM. 

Make sure you use it though. Waste not, want not.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Man, the bargains around here are getting less bargainy lately


----------



## M. Charles

^All shirts sold except for the pink one.


----------



## Calvin500

Duck said:


> Is anyone going to the Sunglass Hut before June 30th? If so I have a $20 gift certificate for you, free. Send me a PM.
> 
> Make sure you use it though. Waste not, want not.


Rats. Walked right past a SH this morning.


----------



## randallr

2. Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blazer 42R *$80* this is from their hand-tailored line and is about on par with golden fleece. Great staple for any wardrobe. 
-3-2 rool
-single-vent
-flap pockets
-half-lined
-wool
-full canvas

Chest: 22"
Length:31"
Sleeve:24.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"









https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d96/Chalineris/DSCN0695.jpg
https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d96/Chalineris/DSCN0696.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*Price drop to $275 shipped in conus
*



M. Charles said:


> *J. Press Grey Birdseye/Nailhead Weave Suit - 40R*
> 
> From the J. Press "Pressidential" line--their top model retailing around $1000. Like new condition--worn three times only. Measurements forthcoming. Asking $295 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Pictures are from iphone so not perfect but all I had access to today.
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo1dzc.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img24/photo1dzc.jpg/1/
> https://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo4cbg.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img18/photo4cbg.jpg/1/
> https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo5s.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img2/photo5s.jpg/1/
> https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo3nui.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img21/photo3nui.jpg/1/
> https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo2cie.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img4/photo2cie.jpg/1/


----------



## Calvin500

BB shirts 17/5's sold pending payment.

Sport shirts still available. Make an offer!

Pics coming soon: a Southwick subtle grey plaid 2-button sack sportcoat 40 S. Gorgeous. 1980.


----------



## Claybuster

Joe Beamish said:


> Man, the bargains around here are getting less bargainy lately


You read my mind.

Danny


----------



## tonylumpkin

Joe Beamish said:


> Man, the bargains around here are getting less bargainy lately


Perhaps I have another dog in this fight but, I'm not sure where this is coming from.


----------



## Spats

tonylumpkin said:


> Perhaps I have another dog in this fight but, I'm not sure where this is coming from.


 I'm sure he didn't mean you, Tony. :icon_smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

Spats said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean you, Tony. :icon_smile:


That really wasn't my concern (although I do have a pair of shoes offered for over $100 which may have drawn part of the comment).

I think the reference may have been more aimed at the $295 suits that, at 70% off retail, I find to be great bargains. In any case, I'm not looking to criticize anyone, I'm just pointing out the opposite view.


----------



## randallr

Now $65



randallr said:


> 2. Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blazer 42R *$80* this is from their hand-tailored line and is about on par with golden fleece. Great staple for any wardrobe.
> -3-2 rool
> -single-vent
> -flap pockets
> -half-lined
> -wool
> -full canvas
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Length:31"
> Sleeve:24.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d96/Chalineris/DSCN0695.jpg
> https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d96/Chalineris/DSCN0696.jpg


----------



## Calvin500

Southwick subtle grey plaid, herringbone, 2-button sack sportcoat 40 S. Gorgeous. 1980.








































Don't let the golden thread coming off on the tag fool you; this is in really great condition. $45 CONUS.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm giving up the short sleeved shirt...

15.5 BB short sleeve shirts, 
blue micro houndstooth, orange gingham, and pale yellow
$22 shipped for the set

(close up: )

I don't dare post them, but I have a couple old short sleeve light blue Brooksweave shirts as well, if someone wants them I'd throw them in w/above for a couple bucks.

more to come.

BB poplin suit 42/43R
_now $40 shipped_


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> BB 2B darted olive poplin suit
> marked 43R (measures just like the two 42Rs I have though)
> pleated trousers w/cuff
> chest-22 1/4"
> sleeve-25 1/2"
> shoulder-18 1/2"
> inseam-28" w/ 1 1/2" cuff
> waist-36"
> also with suspender wear (pictured)


----------



## Got Shell?

*Shoes*

Florsheim saddles - corrected grain, worn lightly, uppers have scuffs that should easily polish out. 9d. full rubber heel & rubber insert surrounded by leather sole. $25 & shipping OBO. Trees not included


----------



## Got Shell?

Shell Cordovan Alden 987 - black LHS 9 b/d. Have been restored, have a small hole on one side, as pictured. One of the straps has a small tear starting, not sure if Alden can repair this on restoration. The soles have good life left. Trees not included $85 & shipping OBO.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe suit, 42-44R*

I have an Oxxford suit up for sale in the SALES forum:


----------



## Acacian

*Beater vintage Ivyridge trad jacket - $14*

Here we have an older "Ivyridge" sports coat in the undarted, 3/2 unpadded style. *Price is $14 including shipping to US addresses.*

My guess from the style of the inside label is that this is from the 60s or possibly the early 70s. This is from the Martin Jacobi men's shop in downtown Buffalo, which operated between 1932 and 1981.

The jacket has seen better days, but it is still serviceable. The only things that needs repair is a tear in the felt under the collar, but this is completely hidden one way or the other, and you'd never know it was there unless you looked.

It needs a dry cleaning, not because it is dirty in anyway but because the lapel smells of perfume for some reason.

My guess is that this is a 42R, although there is no size tag. Measurements are as follows*:
Across chest: 22"
Across shoulders: 17.5"
Length: 30.5" from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket
Sleeve: 25"

Since it does need a dry cleaning and possibly some minor repair under the collar if you want to, I'm keeping the price low (exactly what I paid for it).

*All measurements done in accordance with this guide:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/AndrewHarrisEBayMeasurement.htm


----------



## M. Charles

*Price drop to $259 shipped in conus.
*



M. Charles said:


> *J. Press Grey Birdseye/Nailhead Weave Suit - 40R*
> 
> From the J. Press "Pressidential" line--their top model retailing around $1000. Like new condition--worn three times only. Measurements forthcoming. Asking $295 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Pictures are from iphone so not perfect but all I had access to today.
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo1dzc.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

Over the next cpl of days im going to try and cut back on my tie addiction. The following are all lands ends in great condition with no tears stains etc etc. *TIES ARE $12/ea shipped or 2 for $20 - CONUS only.* Most are talbor, bb, lands end and other similar brands and are mmostly 3.25''. if u have specific inquiries abt ties please pm and ill respond as quickly as i can.


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ are we giving up on the Trad way of dress?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## a4audi08

Reds & Tops said:


> ^ are we giving up on the Trad way of dress?:icon_smile_wink:


NEVER. you'd understand if u saw my closet. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## a4audi08

more ties


----------



## TweedyDon

If anyone has any flat-front khakis in size 36/34 they'd like to pass on inexpensively I'd be interested! :icon_smile:

(Weight-loss necessitates my acquiring some--I'm currently in danger of looking like a trad. version of a "gangsta" owing to the ill-fit of my current trousers!--and my local thrifts are proving unhelful!)


----------



## TweedyDon

Acacian said:


> It needs a dry cleaning, not because it is dirty in anyway but because the lapel smells of perfume for some reason.


This seems to me to be a _great _selling point to unattached trads--a jacket proven to convey immediate appeal upon its wearer! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Claybuster

Joe Tradly said:


> Come one, come all Trads:
> 
> Welcome to the Unofficial Ask Andy About Trad Informal Thrift Store Exchange thread.
> 
> Here's how it works. Post a reply to this thread if you are interested in informally being a part of the exchange, that is, you occasionally stop by thrift stores, are willing to buy Trad items to exchange with Trad brethren, and you are willing to wear thrift store finds.
> 
> In your post, tell us your "measurements" and what items you might be looking for. At any time, you can edit your post to alter a size (yes, we all do gain and sometimes lose weight), or change what you're looking for. Some participants may wish to post pictures of items they've found. Please, if you do this, pull the pictures down when the deal's been made.
> 
> Deals should be made by private message only, and we will operate under the honor system. Since thrift store items tend to be cheap, you won't be out tons of cash, but it's easier if we all agree to agree up front. You set the price, but try not to gouge your fellow Trad. We can agree to do this because those of us who have been to a thrift store have all felt the abject pain of finding the perfect sack tweed in a 38L. Well, someone's bound to be a 38L around here.
> 
> Finally: I think this lives on the Trad Forum because I believe we need to limit ourselves to truly Trad items, or the profoundly exceptional non-trad items (a darted odd seersucker jacket with embroidered lobsters, for instance). Sack suits especially are so hard to come by that when we find them in vintage shops and in good condition, we need to share them with each other.
> 
> Now, I have Golden Fleece three-piece sack suit that I need to measure and take some photos of...just you wait until you see this beauty.
> 
> PM me if you think I need to edit this post in anyway.
> 
> Thanks gents,
> JB


I can't speak for Joe Beamish when he commented on the "bargains" offered here, but when I said he read my mind, I was referring to the original intent of The Informal Trad Thrift Shop which is stated above. It is not my desire nor intent to say nor imply that everyone should offer clothing items at thrift store prices. The poster has the freedom to set whatever price he/she desires. But, it does seem as though we have gotten away somewhat from the original purpose of the Informal Trad Thrift Shop. If my comments offended anyone, I apologize. Just my thoughts.

Danny


----------



## CBtoNYC

*The more, the merrier*



Claybuster said:


> I can't speak for Joe Beamish when he commented on the "bargains" offered here, but when I said he read my mind, I was referring to the original intent of The Informal Trad Thrift Shop which is stated above. It is not my desire nor intent to say nor imply that everyone should offer clothing items at thrift store prices. The poster has the freedom to set whatever price he/she desires. But, it does seem as though we have gotten away somewhat from the original purpose of the Informal Trad Thrift Shop. If my comments offended anyone, I apologize. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Danny


I actually like the fact that there are some items offered on here that don't fall within the original stated intent of this thread, strictly speaking. I don't ever visit the sales forum or the fashion forum (or Ebay for that matter unless something comes up in the Ebay thread), so if a tradly item pops up here that isn't exactly a thrift-store find, I welcome it, and have obtained a few nice things in this manner from this thread.
I also don't have easy access to a decent thrift store (am no longer living in NYC), so can't really contribute to the "exchange" part of things, unfortunately.


----------



## kinnerton

*JL Powell drill khakis 32 waist, unfinished*

These are new. Flat front, unfinished hems, off seam pockets. Fabric is mid-weight, maybe a touch heavier than the standard Bills. They have a somewhat full rise. If you wear a short rise (like me) these probably would not work for you unless you like to wear your pants at the natural waist.

JL Powell's prices are famously absurd, but these really are quite nice. You can see them here:

https://jlpowellusa.com/product/39-PANTS/320-J-L-POWELL-English-Drill-Pant-Plain-Front.html

Asking $50 shipped.


----------



## stant62

Ralph Lauren Polo, classic fit size medium in Newport Navy:








*$20 OBO*

Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison, 43 short jacket/33 waist in solid navy:








Measurements:
Jacket
19.5" back shoulder
22" chest (with room to let out)
18" waist (with room to let out)
28.5" back of collar to hem 
24" left sleeve (with room to let out)
23.5" right sleeve (with room to let out)

Trousers (they have been re-cut)
33" waist (with 2" to let out)
28" inseam (with 3" to let out)
Flat front
Suspender buttons
*$100 OBO*


----------



## Window

I have a pair of lightly used Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Mocs. I guess they would be comparable to the current "Westchester" style which they sell for $375. These are made in the USA, lightly worn, with only slight sole wear. Size is 9 E/C. My price is $190 shipped. I also have a second pair in the exact same size, but is more worn, which alone is $70 shipped. Both pairs for $240 shipped.


#1 




#2


----------



## Window

Also selling Alan McAfee wingtips. UK size 8. Lightly used. $85 shipped.


----------



## Got Shell?

Florsheim saddles & black shell LHS's sold, pending payment


----------



## Submariner

Got Shell? said:


> Florsheim saddles - corrected grain, worn lightly, uppers have scuffs that should easily polish out. 9d. full rubber heel & rubber insert surrounded by leather sole. $25 & shipping OBO. Trees not included


I have these exact shoes. Got them at Neilson's on the Square in Oxford.


----------



## Orgetorix

Due to an unusual situation with a buyer, I took a return on this suit, so it's available once again. Since it's now decidedly out of season, I'm dropping the price to $45 to get rid of it. PM me if you're interested.



Orgetorix said:


> Picked this up at the thrift store yesterday, but it's just a bit too small for me. It's a lovely black-and-white brokenbone flannel or tweed. 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, hook vent, flat front trousers, 1 7/8" cuffs, all the trad hallmarks.
> 
> If you aren't familiar with Norman Hilton, I'll quote AAAC member KenCPollock:
> 
> "Norman Hilton was simply the best traditional natural shoulder ivy league suit ever made; better than Brooks OM (when they really made them), Southwick, Greenfield or Samuelsohn."
> 
> This one is no exception. It's fully canvassed and very well made from fantastic, heavyweight cloth. And it's in good condition.
> 
> Tagged size is 41R. Measurements are as follows:
> Chest: 44"
> Jacket waist: 42"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> Trouser waist: 37" with nothing to let out
> Inseam: 30" with nothing to let down without losing cuffs.
> Cuffs are 1 7/8" wide.
> 
> Asking $45 shipped in the continental US. Paypal only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here.


----------



## M. Charles

*Price reduced to $235 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> *J. Press Grey Birdseye/Nailhead Weave Suit - 40R*
> 
> From the J. Press "Pressidential" line--their top model retailing around $1000. Like new condition--worn three times only. Measurements forthcoming. Asking $295 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Pictures are from iphone so not perfect but all I had access to today.
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo1dzc.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img24/photo1dzc.jpg/1/
> https://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo4cbg.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img18/photo4cbg.jpg/1/
> https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo5s.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img2/photo5s.jpg/1/
> https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo3nui.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img21/photo3nui.jpg/1/
> https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo2cie.jpg
> https://g.imageshack.us/img4/photo2cie.jpg/1/


----------



## magnum P.I.

Okay so 33rockandroll was so kind enough to give me some of his old clothes tucked in the back of the closet, along with those there was a couple items that did not fit me. He said I could sell the items I didn't like, but instead I'm gonna give them away for free. 

Brooks Brothers Medium yellow shirt with white checks and small blue stripes.

J. Crew 33 by 32 dark green pants.


----------



## TommyDawg

magnum P.I. said:


> Okay so 33rockandroll was so kind enough to give me some of his old clothes tucked in the back of the closet, along with those there was a couple items that did not fit me. He said I could sell the items I didn't like, but instead I'm gonna give them away for free.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Medium yellow shirt with white checks and small blue stripes.
> 
> J. Crew 33 by 32 dark green pants.


Very generous of you. Those are my size... PM sent. Thanks!
Tom


----------



## TweedyDon

magnum P.I. said:


> Okay so 33rockandroll was so kind enough to give me some of his old clothes tucked in the back of the closet, along with those there was a couple items that did not fit me.


Kudos to both 32rockandrock and magnumPI! :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

*Polo, Orvis shirts; Lacoste seersucker trou*

Three things to sell. $20 each shipped CONUS, Paypal. PM me.

Yellow Polo OCBD, pony player on the breast. 16.5x33. Color is deeper than it appears in the photo; more like the bright yellow of a BB OCBD.










Orvis cotton twill tattersall shirt, size Medium. Cream with navy, red, green, and tan checks.










Lacoste seersucker trousers, double forward pleats and plain bottoms. Labeled 32x32, but measure 33.5x32. No signs of wear, and the fabric has the crisp feeling of new seersucker


----------



## Window

Sperry TS Deck Shoes. Sole is a little thicker/softer on these, a little more comfortable than the regular ones. Condition is excellent, with only the slightest wear on the bottom. Size is 11 W. Price: $45 shipped


----------



## magnum P.I.

Alright both the shirt, and the pants are off my hands.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Time to make room in the closet...*

I've officially run out of closet space, so it's time to make make room and move on stuff that I never wear (or doesn't fit). I'm reluctant to part with this stuff, irrationally, but if it's just collecting dust then I figure someone else might as well enjoy it. As usual, I only ask my approximate shipping costs (by regular snail-mail) and payment to PayPal is preferred for me right now.

1. *Church's loafers*, "Lorcan" model. These are made in Italy but are of Church's standards - these are not "cheap downgraded Church's" shoes by any stretch and in my view are better made than the Alden Cape Cod line. They have shanks and padded insoles, probably the sturdiest true moccasin shoes I've ever seen. The size is 10.5F, but that's a UK size and equates to an 11D in American sizing. If you can wear a 11D Aberdeen tassel loafer then these will be about the same fit. These have always been too big for me so I stopped wearing them a couple of years ago (I should be wearing a 10F in Church's). I've worn these less than ten times (the logo on the sock liner is still intact) and I got the topy put on after the first wearing; I think I only wore them outside the office once or twice (you can still see the dye around the edges of the bottom of the heels). Price=USD$40.

https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=churchs2.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=churchs3.jpg

2. Three *MTM dress shirts*, by Stravros in Toronto. These were gifts from 15 years ago, but I've outgrown them by several sizes. The two white ones have French cuffs, the blue stripe normal cuffs. The collars are normal straight collars (not spread collars, or anything). The photo makes the blue look faded, but in fact it is a strong blue colour, quite lovely. I hate to see these go but they will never fit me again unless I lose 50 pounds. I never wore these often and haven't touched them in nearly a decade. They're clean but having been collecting dust so should go to the local Chinese laundry for a good freshening. The measurements are below. Price=USD$20 for the lot.

Sizing:
BLUE 15.25" collar, 9.5" shoulder blades, 34.5" centre back over shoulder to cuffs
WHITE (both) 15.5" collar, 10" shoulder blades, 35" centre back over shoulder to cuffs

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirts1.jpghttps://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirts2b.jpg

3. *Double-breasted blazer*, size 44R, no vents. I got this in a thrift store and I don't think it's ever been worn. I'm a 42L so this was a measuring mistake (or wishful thinking). It's a really good jacket actually, no cheap crap. Price=USD$25.

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazeryzy.jpg

4. *British warmer*, dark navy blue. The size is 44L. Material is 100% wool and the coat was made in England for a company called John Bulloch. This thing is ridiculously heavy, or should I say HEAVY, the heaviest coat I've ever seen. Southerners will have no use for this thing. There is a bleached streak on the right shoulder blade, which can be seen in the photo, but note that the photo makes it look flourescent: in reality, the streak is not so obvious. With that in mind, I wouldn't wear it for dress but rather as a heavy weekend or casual coat for cold winter days. Other than that the condition is excellent. The buttons are old shaped plastic buttons, but if I was to keep it I would source leather covered buttons and replace them all - the coat deserves it. I'm a 42L but I was sort of hoping I could move the buttons or something and it would fit, but I'm glad I never did that as it's honestly too big. Price=USD$40 unless shipping is more based on weight.

https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warmer1.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warmer2.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warmer3.jpg

Please let me know by PM or email if you are interested, or have questions.

I also have a pair of *Gucci loafers*, the current 015938 model (black), in size 10D, which I am thinking of moving on. I bought them last fall and have worn them in the house a few times, but they're just a bit too big and that really bugs me. They've never seen any surfaces other than the carpets at home, so the soles are spotless. If anyone is interested, please contact me and we can think of a price. I can't let them go for gas money, though, since they _are_ virtually new. These should go to someone who already knows their size and knows what they are getting.

DD


----------



## Orgetorix

All three sold pending payment.



Orgetorix said:


> Three things to sell. $20 each shipped CONUS, Paypal. PM me.
> 
> Yellow Polo OCBD, pony player on the breast. 16.5x33. Color is deeper than it appears in the photo; more like the bright yellow of a BB OCBD.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5640.jpg
> 
> Orvis cotton twill tattersall shirt, size Medium. Cream with navy, red, green, and tan checks.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5639.jpg
> 
> Lacoste seersucker trousers, double forward pleats and plain bottoms. Labeled 32x32, but measure 33.5x32. No signs of wear, and the fabric has the crisp feeling of new seersucker
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5637.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5638.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB short sleeve shirts are sold,

BB poplin suit 42/43R
_*now $35 shipped*
_
pleated trousers w/cuff
chest-22 1/4"
sleeve-25 1/2"
shoulder-18 1/2"
inseam-28" w/ 1 1/2" cuff
waist-36"


----------



## Orgetorix

Polo OCBD and seersucker trousers are available once again.



Orgetorix said:


> Three things to sell. $20 each shipped CONUS, Paypal. PM me.
> 
> Yellow Polo OCBD, pony player on the breast. 16.5x33. Color is deeper than it appears in the photo; more like the bright yellow of a BB OCBD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD--Orvis cotton twill tattersall shirt, size Medium. Cream with navy, red, green, and tan checks.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5639.jpg
> 
> Lacoste seersucker trousers, double forward pleats and plain bottoms. Labeled 32x32, but measure 33.5x32. No signs of wear, and the fabric has the crisp feeling of new seersucker


----------



## M. Charles

J. Press grey nailhead/birdseye weave 40R suit listed above is now sold.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Beginning of a major cull*

Part one of a major attempt to get less stuff in my apartment.

On further review these pics aren't that great. I will reshoot later.

PayPal is OK but I would much rather have money orders, frankly. Send me a PM.

AE Belgium. A weird-looking shoe, kind of oddball cool but too big for me at 10C. Good shape, and at $25 shipped you can afford to have an unusual shoe in your rack.


































Brooks perf captoes, 10C. These are just a bit long for me. They are very nelegant and in very good shape. I'd like to get $85 shipped here.


































*SOLD* Florsheim shoe trees, 11C. Can double as numchuks. Yours for the shipping, call it $10. *SOLD*


----------



## Ron_A

^ Window, are those the Sperry "Defender" boat shoes? (They are not my size, but I am curious.) Thanks.


----------



## Window

^ Yep! Sure are. Price on those lowered to $40 shipped conus btw. Size 11 W. Used/very good condition with mild wear on the heel. 

PRICE DROPS:

J&m TASSEL 1 - $90 SHP
#2 - $55 SHP
ALAN McAfee Wings - $75

Picked up some more stuff today.

Bergdorf Goodman 100% Chinese Cashmere Jacket, size 42 R. Made in Italy. The thread is weakening at the edge of the breast pocket. Not very noticable as the pocket as the flap covers the stitching mostly, but there it is. I took a picture of it. Good condition overall, very soft. Double rear vent. Measurements: 38" chest, 36" Shoulders, 33 2/8" Sleeves, 30 7/8" Length. Price: $30 shipped








Brooks Bros Brooksease, size 42 Short. Made in USA. Sleeve inner lining slightly worn. Good overall. 
Chest- 40", Shoulders 38", Sleeves 33", Length 29", Waist 19 1/8" Single vent back. $25 shipped conus. 












Brooks Brothers Linen Pants, Size 38 Waist/30.5 Inseam. 100% Linen Excellent Condition. $30 SHP


----------



## Window

Alden Brown Suede Tassel Loafers 8.5 B/D
$70 SHPD


----------



## dport86

Would like to gauge interest before going to the trouble of shooting pictures. Am seriously reducing my shoe collection and have numerous size 8 (mostly D but also some E's) that will go to Goodwill if no one is interested in buying them here. Not interested in making a profit (would probably sell for 1/2 what I paid on ebay or at the flea). Shoes include vintage black scotch grain (pebbled) Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors, AE MacNeil's, Graysons and Cameron's, other vintage longwings, Cole Haan made in USA penny's etc. All great shoes but have been superseded by duplicates or Aldens.

Things seem slow on the exchange lately so if there's not much interest, will catch and release back into the thift stream.


----------



## Ron_A

dport86 said:


> Would like to gauge interest before going to the trouble of shooting pictures. Am seriously reducing my shoe collection and have numerous size 8 (mostly D but also some E's) that will go to Goodwill if no one is interested in buying them here. Not interested in making a profit (would probably sell for 1/2 what I paid on ebay or at the flea). Shoes include vintage black scotch grain (pebbled) Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors, AE MacNeil's, Graysons and Cameron's, other vintage longwings, Cole Haan made in USA penny's etc. All great shoes but have been superseded by duplicates or Aldens.
> 
> Things seem slow on the exchange lately so if there's not much interest, will catch and release back into the thift stream.


Are they strictly size 8, or do you have anything in 8.5 (preferably E)?


----------



## TweedyDon

*17/17.5--33 and ladies 12 BB shirts*

While thrifting today I discovered a stack of size 17-33 and 17.5-33 BB shirts, both BD and straight collar, as well as several LE shirts in that size too. Most were in blue, a couple in white, and in acceptable condition. I also found some bold striped BB ladies shirts in size 12; again, acceptable condition. Each shirt was $4, and if anyone would like them I'll stop by the thrift store on Thursday and see if they're there. I'll be hpapy to pass them on at shipped cost.

I must stress, though, that these are *acceptable* thrifted shirts, and so might show signs of wear, but no fraying or stains as far as I could see!

Please PM with interest!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Black Bass weejuns.*

Oh, I also found a pair of black Bass weejuns, and a pair of 8.5 Timberland boat shoes. The weejuns had no size marked, but were at least 1/2 size smaller than the Timberlands. let me know if you're interested--they'd each be about $12 shipped! (Assuming they're still there.)


----------



## Window

Aldens sold @ $55


----------



## Patrick06790

*Cormell 9.5D with free divot*

I have these AE Cornells rattling around. Found another,smaller pair that fits better and am willing to unload these on the cheap, mostly because of the divot in the sole as pictured. I don't think it would take much for a cobbler to fix that. The shoes are in pretty good shape and they are for clomping around in lousy weather anyway.

$20 shipped. Send PM









https://s417.photobucket.com/albums...selling/?action=view&current=cornelldivot.jpg

https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/cornell2.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/cornelldivot2.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/cornell3.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB DB blazer, 42R, side vents*

Hey guys, this has been sitting around forever. I keep staring at it, trying to will the shoulders down about 3/4 of an inch, to no avail.

So I offer it up here for a paltry $75 shipped. It has two small problems - a cuff button has come off, but I have the button - and there is a small tear on the inside of one of the vents that is not noticeable when wearing. These are minor repairs, get them done for $25 or so and you've got a snazzy and highly coveted Brooks Brothers DB blazer with the 6X2 configuration and side vents for about a C-note! Can't beat that with a stick! Outflussers Flusser!

Send PM

Specs in inches

Shoulder 19 1/2
Length down back from top of collar 31
Pit to pit 22 1/2 (x2 = 45 chest)
Sleeves both 24
Waist (just under middle row of buttons) 22
Vents (two) a little under 9 inches









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdbezfix.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdblabel.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdbsvtear.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdbsv.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Window said:


> Alden Brown Suede Tassel Loafers 8.5 B/D


The Tassel of the Beast


----------



## Window

Haha :-D


----------



## a4audi08

*Prices are $45/ea shipped CONUS or both for $80*

this is for some of the smaller guys around. two Huntington 3/2s, both 1/2 lined, one is gray and the other navy with faint stripe (stripes are 3/8'' apart). both of these are a size 38S with identical jacket sizes. both are flat front but the grays are cuffed. measurements are as follows:

Jackets: 
Chest: 40''
Sleeves: 23'' (both have 2.5'' of extra material)
Shoulders: 18.25''
Length (from top of neck): 30.5''

Gray pants: 
waist: 33'' (+2.5'' extra material)
inseam: 28.5'' (+1.5'' extra material)
1.25'' cuffs

Navy
waist: 33'' (+2.5'')
inseam: 28'' (+2.5'')
UNCUFFED

GRAY SUIT


























Navy (that is a flash from camera spot on bottom left)


----------



## TMMKC

^I miss Huntington Clothiers. I luckily still have one of their sport coats left in my wardrobe.


----------



## Window

Bragano Cole Haan Made in Italy Calfskin Tassel, size 10 M. There are some minor scuffs and some sole wear. $65 shipped


----------



## gtguyzach

*Spring Cleaning!*

Hi everyone. I'm in the process of moving to a smaller apartment as such reducing the number of clothing related items I have. It's a painful but necessary process as somethings I simply can't or don't wear. It will definitely make me feel better though if I'm able to pass these along to someone on the forum.

(2) BB OCBD shirts 15.5x34 $15 ($25 for both) *Yellow Shirt sold!*

1 Yellow and 1 red/white striped, both are 15.5 x 34 and both are in excellent condition. I really can't wear the full size BB shirts though, I'm much more of a slim/trim fit kind of guy. I'll sell them for $15 individually or $25 together. Please excuse the wrinkles in the photo.

BB Loafers 10D $10 - *Sold pending payment*

I purchased these from another gentleman on the forum as a starter pair of loafers for myself. They have served me well but unfortunately do not fit quite right and I have since accumulated many more loafers so these need to move on. They are still in good condition. I'm only asking $10 to cover my shipping costs. They are sized 10D.

J Crew White Bucks 10D $20 - *The bucks have been spoken for and are awaiting payment.*

These were also purchased from a fellow forum member. Unfortunately they were too small from the start and I was only kidding myself the few times I tried to squeeze my feet into them. They are in wonderful shape. Sized 10D and I'm asking $20.

[IMG=https://img216.imageshack.us/img216/2203/bucks2.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=https://img216.imageshack.us/img216/bucks2.jpg/1/w3120.png][/IMG]

AE Tassel Loafers (Manchester?) 9.5D $45 each ($75 together) *Burgundy pair sold!*

These are an old pair of AE tassel loafers that were my Dad's but as he put on weight over the years his feet got too wide for them. I'm not exactly sure when he purchased them, but I know they were recrafted in 1996 (still have the receipt) and were rarely worn afterward. One pair is black and the other is a merlot/burgundy color. Each is in excellent shape with barely worn soles. They are sized a 9.5D but I feel the black fits slightly larger like they have been stretched but I'm not sure of the history. Either way neither pair fit me quite right (I realize I've become very picky on how my shoes fit). I'd like $45 each or $75 for the pair.

Although shoe trees are pictured in many of the pics, they are not included. I will include shoe bags with the bucks and the AE loafers. All prices include shipping to the Con US. I can take more pictures if you are interested. Just shoot me a pm if you have any questions or are interested.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## hockeyinsider

Anyone have any 3/2 jackets in a 40-short?


----------



## Joe Tradly

Gents, I've just replaced a Press summer weight blazer. I replaced it for a reason, it's pretty beat to hell. Lining is pretty sorry, and there's a small rip fairly well hidden on the inner elbow. Size 44R. If anyone wants a project or a beater blazer, it's yours for the cost of shipping.

Let me know.

JB


----------



## a4audi08

hockeyinsider said:


> Anyone have any 3/2 jackets in a 40-short?


i have a few harris tweeds. what sort of jackets are you interested in?


----------



## dport86

SIZE 8 MOTHER LODE: Spring cleaning is at hand. This year, after many, many purchases on ebay and at the flea, I've decided to give up many duplicates, back ups and imperfect fits. Normally these would go straight to the thrift but given the great deals and the great advice I've received on AAAC, I'd like to offer them at 1/2 what I paid (plus shipping) to fellow forumites. Please note, CONUS only, no returns for sizing/cold feet (I'm losing money on every pair here and am not in the resale business), only if I missed some major defect. All these shoes were cleaned, restored (lexol), polished and in many cases edge treated). All great shoes, no problems I could find. Minor issues mentioned where noticed, please ask questions. Again, no returns please at these prices. Prices include insured shipping CONUS, priority shipping extra. thanks.

FLORSHEIM IMPERIAL BLACK PEBBLED LONGWING 8EEE $38
wish this fit, great condition, too wide for me. original v-cleat soles with tad of oak grain remaining:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519607705


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519597423


__
https://flic.kr/p/3520425504

AE MACNEIL BROWN PEBBLED LONGWING 8D $25: this shoe appears to have been recrafted by AE as it has near new AE soles and heels, but the sock liner is much more toned. Also, it looks like AE redyed it with a mid-brown dye that looks very slightly splotchy to my eye close up. Not a perfect new shoe but a very nice factory recraft. .


__
https://flic.kr/p/3520425504


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519638945


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519642835


__
https://flic.kr/p/3520459530

ALLEN EDMONDS GRAYSON MERLOT 8D SOLD
very nice condition, only reason these are going is that I prefer my shell Aldens:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519635347


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519649575


__
https://flic.kr/p/3520465756


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519667517

AE CAMERON FULL-GRAIN MERLOT PENNY LOAFERS 8D $35
beautiful patina full-grain leather, nice alternative to Weejuns


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519660073


__
https://flic.kr/p/3519664263


__
https://flic.kr/p/3520471186

Will post black Cole Haan MIUSA black loafers, Ferragamo pebbled grain monk straps, French Shriner 50's croc tassel split-toe loafers and Fairmont long wings later this evening. please pm with any questions. thanks


----------



## dport86

dport86 said:


> SIZE 8 MOTHER LODE: Spring cleaning is at hand. This year, after many, many purchases on ebay and at the flea, I've decided to give up many duplicates, back ups and imperfect fits. Normally these would go straight to the thrift but given the great deals and the great advice I've received on AAAC, I'd like to offer them at 1/2 what I paid (plus shipping) to fellow forumites. Please note, CONUS only, no returns for sizing/cold feet (I'm losing money on every pair here and am not in the resale business), only if I missed some major defect. All these shoes were cleaned, restored (lexol), polished and in many cases edge treated). All great shoes, no problems I could find. Minor issues mentioned where noticed, please ask questions. Again, no returns please at these prices. Prices include insured shipping CONUS, priority shipping extra. thanks.]
> 
> FRENCH SHRINER c. 1957 Croc Tassel Split Toe Loafer 8 b/D $35.: perfect condition on the croc, no cracking, fits a little large, probably will fit an 8.5 or an 8E. I wore with a Spenco insole and fit perfectly. Beautiful shoe, my girl doesn't get it though.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3394/3520527582_01e681afe5.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3400/3519716253_e997c2bfd8.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3306/3519710655_fa727258eb.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3646/3520518450_3afb0944e2.jpg
> 
> SALVATORE FERRAGAMO TAN PEBBLED MONK STRAPS 8D $55. I believe these were hand made make-up models based on the inked numbers inside and on the sole. Bought tehse neew at a sample sale. Fits like true 8D. Beautiful pebble full grain leather.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3618/3519691327_81867fedd3.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/3519698219_11d3a3bc19.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3584/3520508592_3cd10e98be.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3297/3519708765_43ff34bb52.jpg
> 
> COLE HAAN BLACK CORRECTED GRAIN MIUSA 80's VINTAGE LOAFERS 8D $20.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3540/3520476438_fd89ab9df4.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3298/3519678531_44300ffb9d.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3591/3520497734_51cc676aed.jpg
> 
> FAIRMOUNT (?) BLACK SMOOTH LONGWINGS 8E (E/c) $25
> these were misrepresented as Nettletons on Ebay. Sock liner imprint is faint but I believe these are FAIRMOUNT. Nice quality but not Nettletons (or Florsheims); better than standard Hanovers, British Walkers etc.. 1/2 lined with linen which some dislike but does makes them cooler for summer.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3340/3519621373_ae8cec4bf4.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3520447258_a7c18b6c7b.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3554/3519623109_cf06ef3edb.jpg
> 
> please pm with questions. I apologize as I am having difficulty getting my photos to post today. thanks


----------



## stant62

*J Press Herringbone Tweed 3/2 Sack 42S, J Crew Chinos 33W*

J Press Herringbone Tweed 3/2 Sack 42S








Measurements:
18" Back shoulder
22" Chest
24" Left sleeve
24.5" Right sleeve
30" BOC length
*$50

*J Crew Classic-fit Chinos 33W
*








*29" inseam with 1" to let out
*$20

*Open to offers to the following items:


stant62 said:


> Ralph Lauren Polo, classic fit size medium in Newport Navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$20 OBO*
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison, 43 short jacket/33 waist in solid navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Jacket
> 19.5" back shoulder
> 22" chest (with room to let out)
> 18" waist (with room to let out)
> 28.5" back of collar to hem
> 24" left sleeve (with room to let out)
> 23.5" right sleeve (with room to let out)
> 
> Trousers (they have been re-cut)
> 33" waist (with 2" to let out)
> 28" inseam (with 3" to let out)
> Flat front
> Suspender buttons
> *$100 OBO*


----------



## Joe Tradly

SPOKEN FOR.



Joe Tradly said:


> Gents, I've just replaced a Press summer weight blazer. I replaced it for a reason, it's pretty beat to hell. Lining is pretty sorry, and there's a small rip fairly well hidden on the inner elbow. Size 44R. If anyone wants a project or a beater blazer, it's yours for the cost of shipping.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> JB


----------



## Window

Paul Stuart - 41 L - Wool - Made in Japan 
Color is closer to the darker shade shown
24.5" sleeves, 19.25" pit 2 pit, 18.25" shoulders, 31.8" length
$40








https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3594/3513445930_88e321159d_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/3512638097_f1e18302c7_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3129/3513446026_de77fbb685_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3377/3512638209_b3b41083ec_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3647/3512638247_bac9390e52_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3635/3513446160_63fcd07571_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3615/3512638335_1763207271_o.jpg

<><><><><><><><><><><>

Paul Stuart 41 L - Cotton I think - Made in Canada
The material has those little loose (slub?) bits poking out. Some kind of canvas, not sure. No tag info. 
25.1" sleeves, 20" pit to pit, 18.5" shoulders, 31.2" length
$40








https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3346/3513443802_fabfa8cc04_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3547/3513443734_b299167385_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/3512637833_4745b71651_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3662/3512637901_d42da2f0b4_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3573/3512637963_6892cf6e7d_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3350/3513445878_768178f070_o.jpg

$70 for both. Both in excellent shape. No flaws I could see.

<><><><><><><><><><>

Dale Classic Vail Sweater US Ski Team - size. Medium - Off White/Multi
Handknit in Norway 100% Virgin Wool 
Sizing: 40 size, 20.25" pit to pit, 15.5-16" neck, 34 - 25" sleeves
New With Tags - retail $300 - AAAC price $120

<><><><><><><><><><>

IZOD - Made in USA - 40 Regular - Wool
#s Sleeves 24", 19.50" pit to pit, 18.75" shoulders. 30.25"
$50 - No flaws

<><><><><><><><><><><><>

Brooks Brothers Wool 2-Button Single-vent Sportcoat - Blue Multi - 40 R, 18" chest, 31" length, 21" sleeves, "18.25" shoulders
No issues as far as I can tell. $40








https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3618/3514447913_b356e72538_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3331/3515257158_bd7253fac5_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3333/3514447991_7a4efee52d_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3570/3515257212_fdeb31473e_o.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3602/3515257236_7aaa07c4fe_o.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

These have also been listed in the Sales Forum.

Allen Edmonds Hancock split-toe bluchers in size 12 B. Worn no more than a couple of times. There is a very shallow, tiny nick to the toe of the right shoe, but that is the only issue. The heels and soles are 95% or better, actually, near new. Asking $110 shipped CONUS.

https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock.jpg
https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock2.jpg
https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock8.jpg
https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock6.jpg
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock3.jpg
https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock4.jpg
https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock7.jpg


----------



## gtguyzach

Some updates, BB loafers, Bucks, Burgundy loafers, Yellow OCBD all sold.



gtguyzach said:


> Hi everyone. I'm in the process of moving to a smaller apartment as such reducing the number of clothing related items I have. It's a painful but necessary process as somethings I simply can't or don't wear. It will definitely make me feel better though if I'm able to pass these along to someone on the forum.
> 
> (2) BB OCBD shirts 15.5x34 $15 ($25 for both) *Yellow Shirt sold!*
> 
> 1 Yellow and 1 red/white striped, both are 15.5 x 34 and both are in excellent condition. I really can't wear the full size BB shirts though, I'm much more of a slim/trim fit kind of guy. I'll sell them for $15 individually or $25 together. Please excuse the wrinkles in the photo.
> 
> AE Tassel Loafers (Manchester?) 9.5D $45 each ($75 together) *Burgundy pair sold!*
> 
> These are an old pair of AE tassel loafers that were my Dad's but as he put on weight over the years his feet got too wide for them. I'm not exactly sure when he purchased them, but I know they were recrafted in 1996 (still have the receipt) and were rarely worn afterward. One pair is black and the other is a merlot/burgundy color. Each is in excellent shape with barely worn soles. They are sized a 9.5D but I feel the black fits slightly larger like they have been stretched but I'm not sure of the history. Either way neither pair fit me quite right (I realize I've become very picky on how my shoes fit). I'd like $45 each or $75 for the pair.
> 
> Although shoe trees are pictured in many of the pics, they are not included. I will include shoe bags with the bucks and the AE loafers. All prices include shipping to the Con US. I can take more pictures if you are interested. Just shoot me a pm if you have any questions or are interested.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


----------



## Orgetorix

tonylumpkin said:


> These have also been listed in the Sales Forum.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Hancock split-toe bluchers in size 12 B. Worn no more than a couple of times. There is a very shallow, tiny nick to the toe of the right shoe, but that is the only issue. The heels and soles are 95% or better, actually, near new. Asking $110 shipped CONUS.


And they're better polished than they come from the factory, so they're practically better than new!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*BB Suit*

I have available a charcoal pinstriped "Brooks Stretch" suit sized 38R. Not totally trad, I know.

The jacket's approximate measurements are as follows:
Length, top to bottom including collar: 32 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18 inches
Chest: 20 x 2: 40 inches
Sleeves: 24.5 inches (with 1 extra inch available)
The pants' approximate measurements are as follows:
Waist: 30 inches (with 2 extra inches available). The pants are pleated.
Inseam: 30.25, including a 1.5 inch cuff (with 0.75 extra inch available).

Asking $60 US, delivered in North America.

https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009103.jpg

https://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009107.jpg

https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009106.jpg

https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009101.jpg


----------



## Duck

I have a pair of Brooks tuxedo pants 40x30. Nothing wrong with them. Just a standard pair of formal trousers. $10 shipped US.


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press Grey Birdseye/Nailhead Weave Suit - 40R

From the J. Press "Pressidential" line--their top model retailing around $1000. Like new condition--worn three times only. Measurements forthcoming. Asking *$225 shipped* in CONUS.

I purchased this suit last week from M. Charles and it is the nicest suit I've ever put on. However, it's a bit too big for me. You will literally be stealing this suit. If you need pics, they are available 3 pages back in this thread. I can take more if you need them. I may also consider offers on the suit, so feel free to PM me with one.


----------



## Joe Beamish

TradTeacher, do you have measurements? Sounds like they're on the large side for 40R, huh?


----------



## spielerman

*Measurements*



Joe Beamish said:


> TradTeacher, do you have measurements? Sounds like they're on the large side for 40R, huh?


Here were the measurements in the post 3 pages back.

^Measurements:

Shoulders 18.25
Chest 21.5
Sleeve 25
Length 31

Trouser waist 36*
Inseam 30.5 with 2.75 extra material

*Note trouser waist was originally 34 so the waist can be easily taken in without throwing off proportions


----------



## TradTeacher

Joe Beamish said:


> TradTeacher, do you have measurements? Sounds like they're on the large side for 40R, huh?


Yeah, I do have measurements. I'll post them once I get home.

And, to your sizing question...I'm closer to a 38L or 39R in sack suits, so it was gonna be a stretch anyway. However, I'm kicking myself that it didn't work out. This suit is SO nice.


----------



## Georgia

I have a bunch for sale - Please PM if you are interested. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Trades are welcome...

1. *Ralph Lauren Oxford Cloth Shorts.* These shorts are in near-perfect shape. Pink oxford cloth. Size 38; measurements are: waist = 38.5", inseam = 9".
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3003c.jpg

2. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Dress Shirt.* Size 15 x 33. Red & White pinstripes. The shirt is in perfect condition.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3000g.jpg

3. *Black Tassel Loafers by (either) C&J or Edward Green.* These are 'Made in England, and based on the heel, I'm guessing C&J made for Carroll & Co. in Beverly Hills. These are in excellent shape, I'd rate them an 8-8.5 out of 10. They are listed as size 9D, but fit more like a 8C(US). 
_*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*_

https://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2983dn6.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2984tv6.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985nd9.jpg

4. *Turnbull & Asser Dress Shirt.* Size 16 | 41. Measurements: Neck = 16", Sleeve = 35.5", Chest = 48". Excellent condition.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2997q.jpghttps://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2999q.jpg

5. *Charleston Khakis Corduroy Pants.* Brand new. Very handsome orange color. Size 34 / unhemmed.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3004p.jpghttps://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3006r.jpg

6. *Brooks Brothers India Madras Sport Shirts.* These are all labeled a size Large. Measurements: Neck = 16", Sleeve = 35", Chest = 46". All are in excellent condition.
*Asking $25 each or two for $40 shipped CONUS*

Details (1-4)
https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2996tap.jpghttps://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2993p.jpghttps://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2994y.jpghttps://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2995f.jpg

7. *Red Undated Masters Hat.* Direct from Augusta National; brand new with the tag still attached.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

8. *Alden 904 Chocolate Suede Wingtips.* Size 9 B|D. I've worn these about a dozen times - they are in excellent condition. They have been stored properly; never without shoe trees.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3011.jpghttps://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3012i.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3013s.jpghttps://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3015.jpghttps://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3018.jpg

9. *Polo Andrew Shorts.* One pair is khaki, the other is blue. Both are size 34 with a 5" inseam. Excellent condition.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2986a.jpg

10. *Ties:*
a. Polo by Ralph Lauren Horses - *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
b. Vineyard Vines Eggs - *Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
c. Resilio Hunting Dogs - *Asking $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2989h.jpghttps://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2990q.jpghttps://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2991b.jpg

Please PM if interested...


----------



## dshell

Damn it Georgia, why can't you have *my* shoe size?


----------



## a4audi08

a few more suits. I'll take $42 shipped each w/n continental US. all from non smoking home with no tears/rips/stains etc etc. the weird bright spot in the first picture from the Huntington is a flash spot from the camera.

Huntington 3/2 navy sized 39R:
Chest: 41.5''
Sleeves: 24'' + 2.75'' extra material
Shoulders: 18''
Length: 31.5''

https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/IMG_2590.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/IMG_2591.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/IMG_2593.jpg

Pants - flat front uncufed
Waist: 34.5'' + 1.5'' extra
Inseam: 29'' + 2.5''

Brooks Bros Brooksgate 3/2 nailhead grayish/blue (fits like 39/40S): 
Chest: 42''
Sleeves: 24.5'' + 3''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Length: 31.5''

Pants: Flat front, 1.25'' cuffs
Waist: 34.5'' + 3'' 
Inseam: 28.25 + 1''

https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/IMG_2594.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/IMG_2597.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/IMG_2596.jpg

Majer/Woodhouse Lynch 3/2 navy (fits like 43/44R):
Chest: 46''
Sleeves: 26.25'' + 1.25''
Shoulders: 19.5''
Length: 33''

Pants: flat front, uncuffed
Waist: 38'' + 2.5''
Inseam: 31'' + 2''

https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/newstuff007.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/newstuff008.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/newstuff010.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/newstuff012.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> I have a bunch for sale - Please PM if you are interested. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Trades are welcome...
> 
> 1. *Ralph Lauren Oxford Cloth Shorts.* These shorts are in near-perfect shape. Pink oxford cloth. Size 38; measurements are: waist = 38.5", inseam = 9".
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3003c.jpg
> 
> 2. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Dress Shirt.* Size 15 x 33. Red & White pinstripes. The shirt is in perfect condition.
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3000g.jpg
> 
> 3. *Black Tassel Loafers by (either) C&J or Edward Green.* These are 'Made in England, and based on the heel, I'm guessing C&J made for Carroll & Co. in Beverly Hills. These are in excellent shape, I'd rate them an 8-8.5 out of 10. They are listed as size 9D, but fit more like a 8C(US).
> _*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*_
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2983dn6.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2984tv6.jpghttps://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2985nd9.jpg
> 
> 4. *Turnbull & Asser Dress Shirt.* Size 16 | 41. Measurements: Neck = 16", Sleeve = 35.5", Chest = 48". Excellent condition.
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2997q.jpghttps://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2999q.jpg
> 
> 5. *Charleston Khakis Corduroy Pants.* Brand new. Very handsome orange color. Size 34 / unhemmed.
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3004p.jpghttps://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3006r.jpg
> 
> 6. *Brooks Brothers India Madras Sport Shirts.* These are all labeled a size Large. Measurements: Neck = 16", Sleeve = 35", Chest = 46". All are in excellent condition.
> *Asking $25 each or two for $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details (1-4)
> https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2996tap.jpghttps://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2993p.jpghttps://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2994y.jpghttps://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2995f.jpg
> 
> 7. *Red Undated Masters Hat.* Direct from Augusta National; brand new with the tag still attached.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 8. *Alden 904 Chocolate Suede Wingtips.* Size 9 B|D. I've worn these about a dozen times - they are in excellent condition. They have been stored properly; never without shoe trees.
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3011.jpghttps://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3012i.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3013s.jpghttps://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3015.jpghttps://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3018.jpg
> 
> 9. *Polo Andrew Shorts.* One pair is khaki, the other is blue. Both are size 34 with a 5" inseam. Excellent condition.
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2986a.jpg
> 
> 10. *Ties:*
> a. Polo by Ralph Lauren Horses - *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> b. Vineyard Vines Eggs - *Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
> c. Resilio Hunting Dogs - *Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2989h.jpghttps://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2990q.jpghttps://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2991b.jpg
> 
> Please PM if interested...


I updated the inventory of the committed sales. I'm waiting to hear back from a few folks on the madras shirts, the T&A shirt, the BB slim fit shirt, and the tassel loafers. These items may still be available if the inquirer doesn't commit to buy.

The rest is still available (ties, pink polo shorts, & the Masters hat)


----------



## Duck

I have a new pair of Brooks black shell tassel loafers that were tried on in the store 5 to 7 times. They are a 9C. Absolutely beuatiful. They retail for $598. I am asking $398 shipped US. I will post pictures tomorrow but they look exactly like the ones online and are in perfect condition minus a few marks on the bottom from walks in the store. A $200 saving!

PM me with interest.


----------



## dport86

*ALL AE's and FLORSHEIM LONGWINGS SOLD*

All of these have sold, gone to good homes. thanks Andy for giving us the opportunity to share the wealth.


dport86 said:


> SIZE 8 MOTHER LODE: Spring cleaning is at hand. This year, after many, many purchases on ebay and at the flea, I've decided to give up many duplicates, back ups and imperfect fits. Normally these would go straight to the thrift but given the great deals and the great advice I've received on AAAC, I'd like to offer them at 1/2 what I paid (plus shipping) to fellow forumites. Please note, CONUS only, no returns for sizing/cold feet (I'm losing money on every pair here and am not in the resale business), only if I missed some major defect. All these shoes were cleaned, restored (lexol), polished and in many cases edge treated). All great shoes, no problems I could find. Minor issues mentioned where noticed, please ask questions. Again, no returns please at these prices. Prices include insured shipping CONUS, priority shipping extra. thanks.
> 
> FLORSHEIM IMPERIAL BLACK PEBBLED LONGWING 8EEE $38
> wish this fit, great condition, too wide for me. original v-cleat soles with tad of oak grain remaining:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519607705
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519597423
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3520425504
> 
> AE MACNEIL BROWN PEBBLED LONGWING 8D $25: this shoe appears to have been recrafted by AE as it has near new AE soles and heels, but the sock liner is much more toned. Also, it looks like AE redyed it with a mid-brown dye that looks very slightly splotchy to my eye close up. Not a perfect new shoe but a very nice factory recraft. .
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3520425504
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519638945
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519642835
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3520459530
> 
> ALLEN EDMONDS GRAYSON MERLOT 8D SOLD
> very nice condition, only reason these are going is that I prefer my shell Aldens:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519635347
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519649575
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3520465756
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519667517
> 
> AE CAMERON FULL-GRAIN MERLOT PENNY LOAFERS 8D $35
> beautiful patina full-grain leather, nice alternative to Weejuns
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519660073
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3519664263
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3520471186
> 
> Will post black Cole Haan MIUSA black loafers, Ferragamo pebbled grain monk straps, French Shriner 50's croc tassel split-toe loafers and Fairmont long wings later this evening. please pm with any questions. thanks


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $95*



tonylumpkin said:


> These have also been listed in the Sales Forum.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Hancock split-toe bluchers in size 12 B. Worn no more than a couple of times. There is a very shallow, tiny nick to the toe of the right shoe, but that is the only issue. The heels and soles are 95% or better, actually, near new. Asking $110 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock.jpg
> https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock2.jpg
> https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock8.jpg
> https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock6.jpg
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock3.jpg
> https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock4.jpg
> https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aehancock7.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Duck said:


> I have a new pair of Brooks black shell tassel loafers that were tried on in the store 5 to 7 times. They are a 9C. Absolutely beuatiful. They retail for $598. I am asking $398 shipped US. I will post pictures tomorrow but they look exactly like the ones online and are in perfect condition minus a few marks on the bottom from walks in the store. A $200 saving!
> 
> PM me with interest.


Somebody please jump on these...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Price dropped to *$40*delivered within North America, or make me an offer!



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I have available a charcoal pinstriped "Brooks Stretch" suit sized 38R. Not totally trad, I know.
> 
> The jacket's approximate measurements are as follows:
> Length, top to bottom including collar: 32 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18 inches
> Chest: 20 x 2: 40 inches
> Sleeves: 24.5 inches (with 1 extra inch available)
> The pants' approximate measurements are as follows:
> Waist: 30 inches (with 2 extra inches available). The pants are pleated.
> Inseam: 30.25, including a 1.5 inch cuff (with 0.75 extra inch available).
> 
> Asking $60 US, delivered in North America.
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009103.jpg
> 
> https://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009107.jpg
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009106.jpg
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hiver2009101.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

2 pairs of AE tassel loafers. Both are vintage, from an era when AE shoes were made to a higher standard than one sees today. Note especially the wheeling around the welt edge and the way the welt stitching on top is hidden in a channel around the forefoot area. Paypal only; PM me if you're interested or have questions.

First is a pair of burgundy shell cordovan Saratogas, size 9.5D. Shell develops a wonderful patina with time, and this pair has done so. The uppers are in great condition. Note well: the soles and heels on this pair are worn out and will need to be replaced. There's a hole in the sole of the right shoe. $75 shipped in the CONUS.










Second is a pair of black calf Graysons, size 9C. These appear to be fairly lightly worn, with the soles and heels probably at 80%. The uppers are in good condition save for a few scuffs I've pictured that are minor and should disguise well with polishing. $65 shipped in the CONUS.










More photos of both pairs here.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> I've officially run out of closet space, so it's time to make make room and move on stuff that I never wear (or doesn't fit). I'm reluctant to part with this stuff, irrationally, but if it's just collecting dust then I figure someone else might as well enjoy it. As usual, I only ask my approximate shipping costs (by regular snail-mail) and payment to PayPal is preferred for me right now.
> 
> 1. *Church's loafers*, "Lorcan" model. These are made in Italy but are of Church's standards - these are not "cheap downgraded Church's" shoes by any stretch and in my view are better made than the Alden Cape Cod line. They have shanks and padded insoles, probably the sturdiest true moccasin shoes I've ever seen. The size is 10.5F, but that's a UK size and equates to an 11D in American sizing. If you can wear a 11D Aberdeen tassel loafer then these will be about the same fit. These have always been too big for me so I stopped wearing them a couple of years ago (I should be wearing a 10F in Church's). I've worn these less than ten times (the logo on the sock liner is still intact) and I got the topy put on after the first wearing; I think I only wore them outside the office once or twice (you can still see the dye around the edges of the bottom of the heels). Price=USD$40.
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=churchs2.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=churchs3.jpg
> 
> 2. Three *MTM dress shirts*, by Stravros in Toronto. These were gifts from 15 years ago, but I've outgrown them by several sizes. The two white ones have French cuffs, the blue stripe normal cuffs. The collars are normal straight collars (not spread collars, or anything). The photo makes the blue look faded, but in fact it is a strong blue colour, quite lovely. I hate to see these go but they will never fit me again unless I lose 50 pounds. I never wore these often and haven't touched them in nearly a decade. They're clean but having been collecting dust so should go to the local Chinese laundry for a good freshening. The measurements are below. Price=USD$20 for the lot.
> 
> Sizing:
> BLUE 15.25" collar, 9.5" shoulder blades, 34.5" centre back over shoulder to cuffs
> WHITE (both) 15.5" collar, 10" shoulder blades, 35" centre back over shoulder to cuffs
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirts1.jpghttps://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shirts2b.jpg
> 
> 3. *Double-breasted blazer*, size 44R, no vents. I got this in a thrift store and I don't think it's ever been worn. I'm a 42L so this was a measuring mistake (or wishful thinking). It's a really good jacket actually, no cheap crap. Price=USD$25.
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazeryzy.jpg
> 
> 4. *British warmer*, dark navy blue. The size is 44L. Material is 100% wool and the coat was made in England for a company called John Bulloch. This thing is ridiculously heavy, or should I say HEAVY, the heaviest coat I've ever seen. Southerners will have no use for this thing. There is a bleached streak on the right shoulder blade, which can be seen in the photo, but note that the photo makes it look flourescent: in reality, the streak is not so obvious. With that in mind, I wouldn't wear it for dress but rather as a heavy weekend or casual coat for cold winter days. Other than that the condition is excellent. The buttons are old shaped plastic buttons, but if I was to keep it I would source leather covered buttons and replace them all - the coat deserves it. I'm a 42L but I was sort of hoping I could move the buttons or something and it would fit, but I'm glad I never did that as it's honestly too big. Price=USD$40 unless shipping is more based on weight.
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warmer1.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warmer2.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warmer3.jpg
> 
> Please let me know by PM or email if you are interested, or have questions.
> 
> I also have a pair of *Gucci loafers*, the current 015938 model (black), in size 10D, which I am thinking of moving on. I bought them last fall and have worn them in the house a few times, but they're just a bit too big and that really bugs me. They've never seen any surfaces other than the carpets at home, so the soles are spotless. If anyone is interested, please contact me and we can think of a price. I can't let them go for gas money, though, since they _are_ virtually new. These should go to someone who already knows their size and knows what they are getting.
> 
> DD


Everything has gone to a new home, except the Church's loafers. If anyone wears a 11D in the Alden Aberdeen last, these would fit about the same. It's a good chance to get a proper pair of Italian loafers without crossing the line into Gucci...


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> J. Press Grey Birdseye/Nailhead Weave Suit - 40R
> 
> From the J. Press "Pressidential" line--their top model retailing around $1000. Like new condition--worn three times only. Measurements forthcoming. Asking *$225 shipped* in CONUS.
> 
> I purchased this suit last week from M. Charles and it is the nicest suit I've ever put on. However, it's a bit too big for me. You will literally be stealing this suit. If you need pics, they are available 3 pages back in this thread. I can take more if you need them. I may also consider offers on the suit, so feel free to PM me with one.


Suit is now *$200 shipped.*


----------



## FLMike

*WTB: Tan Poplin Suit*

I am looking to purchase a tan poplin suit in 42R. Plese send a PM if any of you have one you'd be willing to part with. Thanks!


----------



## Duck

Georgia said:


> Somebody please jump on these...


I promised pictures last week but the camera is not working. As soon as I can get the battery fixed they will be posted. Probably tomorrow. Sorry


----------



## D&S

*Church's captoe Oxfords*

Have a pair of black 10C Church's captoe Oxfords, really remarkable condition. They are an older pair, but are identical to the current Consul model. Bought them on eBay but have found them too narrow to be comfortable - I'm generally a 10D myself but after finding some of my D-width shoes a little wide I decided to take a chance on these. Just looking to recoup some of my investment to put toward a similar, proper-fitting pair. $30, S/H extra. PM for pictures, please.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> 2 pairs of AE tassel loafers. Both are vintage, from an era when AE shoes were made to a higher standard than one sees today. Note especially the wheeling around the welt edge and the way the welt stitching on top is hidden in a channel around the forefoot area. Paypal only; PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> First is a pair of burgundy shell cordovan Saratogas, size 9.5D. Shell develops a wonderful patina with time, and this pair has done so. The uppers are in great condition. Note well: the soles and heels on this pair are worn out and will need to be replaced. There's a hole in the sole of the right shoe. $70 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a pair of black calf Graysons, size 9C. These appear to be fairly lightly worn, with the soles and heels probably at 80%. The uppers are in good condition save for a few scuffs I've pictured that are minor and should disguise well with polishing. $60 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of both pairs here.


Price drops.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Also posted to the Sales Forum

Never worn Hanover black shell cordovan tassel loafers, size 10 C. Very slight shop wear to the soles and slight discoloration to the sock liner on one shoe, otherwise perfect. Asking $225 shipped conus.

https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell.jpg
https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell5.jpg
https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell3.jpg

https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell2.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell4.jpg


----------



## Jack1425

FLCracka said:


> I am looking to purchase a tan poplin suit in 42R. Plese send a PM if any of you have one you'd be willing to part with. Thanks!


If wishing made it so... :icon_smile_big: I too have been on the look out!! It seems 42R's & 9 1/2 shoes are few and far between..


----------



## Patrick06790

Jack1425 said:


> If wishing made it so... :icon_smile_big: I too have been on the look out!! It seems 42R's & 9 1/2 shoes are few and far between..


Stay tuned as I slowly list things from the Purge. No tan poplin sacks, though. I like mine.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Heads up 39Rs*

Guys, in my thrifting I came across these. (The madras in the photobucket file is spoken for.)

I have given these a critical once over and I don't see any issues that couldn't be resolved with a steam and a brush. Or dry-cleaning, if you can find somebody who didn't train at the Snodgrass Institute of Clothing Destruction & Mangling Academy (Perth Amboy, N.J.)

Not looking to make a killing here. $30 each shipped or we can work something out if you want the whole shebang.

Two BB old-line 346 wool hopsack blazers, 3/8 lined, two buttons on cuffs, patch pockets. Both tagged 39R.

*RED IS SOLD, PENDING ARRANGEMENTS*
Red (lighting is odd, more Nantucket than Hawaiian Punch Red):

Shoulder 17
Length from top of collar 31
Pit to pit 20.5
Sleeves 25

*BLUE IS SOLD*
Blue: (More beginning of "The Simpsons" blue than old guy/Wal-Mart jeans blue):

S 17
LTOC 31
PTP 20.5
Sl 24

Green Corbin, lighter, but denser cotton fabric than the 346s
S 17.5
LTOC 31.5
PTP 20.5
SL R 24 L 24.5

This link should get you into a Photobucket album devoted to these jackets. Again, please note the madras is sold.

https://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/blazers/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $195*



tonylumpkin said:


> Also posted to the Sales Forum
> 
> Never worn Hanover black shell cordovan tassel loafers, size 10 C. Very slight shop wear to the soles and slight discoloration to the sock liner on one shoe, otherwise perfect. Asking $225 shipped conus.
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell.jpg
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell5.jpg
> https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell3.jpg
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell2.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hanshell4.jpg


----------



## MacT

Jack1425 said:


> If wishing made it so... :icon_smile_big: I too have been on the look out!!


If you're looking for a deal on a tan poplin sack, BB's semi-annual sale should be coming up in early June. Although the website shopping pages don't feature it, one of the catalogs does. I think they usually go for $199 during the June sale.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ And they run out of sizes very fast


----------



## Joe Tradly

Did a size 10 miss the hot BB Cordovan deal?

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1401557&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Black

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94315

I took a chance on the 10s and they were just too small.

Looking to break even. Sent to you for $285.










Let me know.

JB


----------



## tonylumpkin

*My Hanover Shell Tassels posted above are NOW $175*

These are also posted in the Sales Forum

Near perfect 13 D Brooks Brothers Cap Toe Bluchers with double soles by Alden. These have probably been worn no more than once. $195 shipped CONUS

https://img195.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookscap.jpg
https://img195.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookscap2.jpg
https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookscap3.jpg
https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookscap4.jpg

Used Brooks Brothers by Alden shell cordovan tassel loafers, size 13 E.

The uppers are developing a very nice patina. The soles and heels have good wear remaining. The lifts will need to be replaced at some point, but not immediately. Asking $195 shipped CONUS Both pair are from the same closet, so I'm guessing they may fit comparably. If you'd like both pair...$375 shipped CONUS.

https://img35.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brooksshell.jpg
https://img35.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brooksshell2.jpg
https://img196.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brooksshell3.jpg


----------



## redmanca

BB 346 (good, old 346) 3/2 sack suit
Medium blue with light blue and red stripes (very subtle)
$55 shipped CONUS, pm with interest 

Jacket, Labled 41R
Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 24 1/2"
Pants (flat front, uncuffed)
Waist: 18"
Inseam: 31 1/2"





(color is a bit darker than the pictures, due to flash)


Conor


----------



## Patrick06790

*Inexpensive way to ease into the spectator shoe*

*SOLD*

Allen Edmonds Ramsey 9 1/2 B new seconds

I picked these up in a moment of unbridled optimism. I believed my feet were narrower than they are. I wore them on the carpet a couple of times, realized I had erred and stuck them in the back of the closet, where they remained - with trees and in bags - UNTIL NOW!

My blunder is your gain. You can own these bad boys (with bags but not trees, sorry) for a mere $80 shipped in the lower 48.

They are brand-spandy new, and whatever makes them seconds isn't apparent to me.

This is a deal, and a low-key way to get into the two-tone shoe deal.

Send me a PM.

















https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/DSCF2938.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/DSCF2939.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/DSCF2941.jpg


----------



## Connemara

New, unworn L.L. Bean boat shoes. I think these are NOS. Either way, they are nice. Fit like a standard 9.5.

I got them on eBay and have since realized I don't really need another pair of boat shoes. Looking to recoup most of what I paid, so I'll be asking $50 shipped CONUS.

NOTE: They look dusty in the photo because they were. The seller said they had been in storage for a while.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> 2 pairs of AE tassel loafers. Both are vintage, from an era when AE shoes were made to a higher standard than one sees today. Note especially the wheeling around the welt edge and the way the welt stitching on top is hidden in a channel around the forefoot area. Paypal only; PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> First is a pair of burgundy shell cordovan Saratogas, size 9.5D. Shell develops a wonderful patina with time, and this pair has done so. The uppers are in great condition. Note well: the soles and heels on this pair are worn out and will need to be replaced. There's a hole in the sole of the right shoe. *Now $60 shipped* in the CONUS.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5661.jpg
> 
> Second is a pair of black calf Graysons, size 9C. These appear to be fairly lightly worn, with the soles and heels probably at 80%. The uppers are in good condition save for a few scuffs I've pictured that are minor and should disguise well with polishing. *Now $50 shipped* in the CONUS.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5652.jpg
> 
> More photos of both pairs here.


Price drops. Send those shells to AE for $95 recrafting, and you'll have a better-than-new, pre-patinated pair for a fraction of what even used shells normally go for.


----------



## AlanC

^The Saratoga is a great shoe. I picked up a pair in shell a few months ago, and they're first rate.


----------



## Duck

*Shoes*

Sorry that is has taken me so long to post these pictures. PM with any questions or interest.

I have two pairs that I am selling. The first pair is a calfskin Brooks penny loafer that retails for $188. These have been worn twice in the store. Size 8D and in perfect condition. I am asking $100 shipped in the CONUS














































And finally the Black Tassel Shell Loafers. Like I said earlier these shoes were tried on 5 to 7 times in the store and never left the Brooks store. They are absolutely beautiful! Alden made, size 9C. They retail for $598 in store but I am reducing the price since they have been tried on to $398 shipped lower 48. If you have been looking for new shell at a reduced price, this is your day.


----------



## Duck

Also for sale is a starter pair of patent leather shoes. 10 D. $12 shipped










Brooks Red uni stripe 17.5 x 33. Must Iron. Great condition. $20 Shipped.


----------



## Duck

Pink and Green Ralph Lauren polo with logo. Preppy. Medium. $15 shipped










Pre-Tied Cummerbund and Bow set. Made in the USA, Navy and Red. $15 Shipped


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*WTB APC*

I know this is a strange request for this forum but please humor me. I am looking for a pair of APC NS or Rescue jeans. I need a size 32. I know there are a couple of guys here that wear them and a few more on the fashion side. If you happen to have a pair and are looking to move them please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Allen Edmonds Leyland*

These shoes are as near to new as you can get. I have worn them twice but a "purge" of my shoes is long overdue. These Leylands are a size 9D and as I said they are nearly new. Great pair of shoes that I just can't justify keeping! I am selling these for $85 shipped CONUS with payment in the form of a USPS money order. I dont use Paypal so please do not ask. I also have another pair of AE's I will be listing shortly.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Allen Edmonds Parkland Chili grain calf*

These shoes are as near to new as you can get. I have worn them sparingly but a "purge" of my shoes is long overdue. These Parklands are a size 8.5D and as I said they are nearly new. Great pair of shoes that I just can't justify keeping! I am selling these for $85 shipped CONUS with payment in the form of a USPS money order. I dont use Paypal so please do not ask.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Sperry Top-Sider Gold Cup*

This is a pair of 9D Gold Cup fisherman sandals. Incredibly comfortable and an impulse buy! I wore these twice and again, great shoes but I can't justify keeping them. Great summer shoe! Asking $45 shipped CONUS and payment via USPS money order. Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I know this is a strange request for this forum but please humor me. I am looking for a pair of APC NS or Rescue jeans. I need a size 32. I know there are a couple of guys here that wear them and a few more on the fashion side. If you happen to have a pair and are looking to move them please let me know. Thanks!!


What inseam do you need?


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

AlanC said:


> What inseam do you need?


I am short so ideally a 30 but I can have them taken up as needed. Thanks!


----------



## ner1971

*J.Press white pinpoint oxford button-down 16/35*

Worn once, washed (line dry) three times. I purchased this new direct from J.Press at the beginning of their current sale. 'Washed it in hot water using Woolite expecting it to shrink to fit me. It has remained true to size and is in like new condition. $50, includes USPS Priority Mail shipping anywhere in the Continental US (or local pick-up in the San Francisco-Bay Area). Money back if not exactly as described. See link for Press's own description:

https://www.jpressonline.com/shirts_solid_detail.php?ix=10


----------



## stant62

*31/32/33 Mabitex, Uniqlo, J Crew Pants; 8.5D AE Hanover*

NWOT Size 32 Mabitex glen plaid trousers. 95/5 wool/elastane blend. Hemmed to 29.5" with 2" to let out.








*$60*

Size 31/29 Uniqlo trousers in beige and light blue. 
















*$15*

Size 33 J Crew Khakis








*$15*

8.5D US AE Hanover penny loafer in chili. Worn 2x.
















*$80*
Please add $20 if you want the shoebox. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Zon Jr.

CrescentCityConnection said:


> This is a pair of 9D Gold Cup fisherman sandals. Incredibly comfortable and an impulse buy!


LOL what an impulse! Did you find yourself with a boat, a net, but not the proper shoes?


----------



## Spats

*44R dinner jacket*



tonylumpkin said:


> *Vintage Norman Hilton Dinner Jacket*
> 
> The jacket is a single button, peak lapel sack that is labeled a 44 R. This jacket is in pristine condition despite the fact that one interior tag shows it to be in its 40th year. This isn't 21st century trad, this is trad from when trad became trad! It is fully canvassed, with a great deal of hand work evident and has grosgrain lapels and buttons. It is four seasons weight. Approximate measurements are: chest 22 1/2", sleeves 24 3/4"+2", shoulders 18 1/4" and length 31" from the top of the collar. Asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img291/hilttux.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux2.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilttux3.jpg


 Wrong size for a lazy guy! :icon_smile_big: What I mean is: I'm too lazy to create an all new post, but that is OK because it's the same jacket! I bought if for less than the asked for price, but I'm a 42 Long and this is a 44 reg. My mistake. I'd take 40 bucks postpaid or best offer for it. I really wanted to make this work but my tailor says no and he didn't touch it. Help me (and yourself) into a nice deal on a really nice jacket. Thanks, Spats


----------



## Acacian

*2 great Brooks Bros. polos*

Here we have 2 nice Brooks Brothers 346 polos, both size Large - one orange and one salmon pink with stripes. Both in very good condition.

I'm selling both together - *$35 for both including shipping* within the U.S.

Just let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue, size 8E










Purchased at Nordstrom Rack, probably seconds. There is a slight imperfection on the right toe, but is barely visible at this point. These were worn fewer than ten times; I was kidding myself when I thought they were wide enough.

$60 shipped. More shoes to follow.


----------



## swb120

*New Brooks Brothers/Alden #8 shell cordovan LHS & tassle loafers, wingtips - 13D, 13E*

[I know these are technically not appropriate for the thrifting thread - they're also posted on the sales forum - but they're so trad I had to put them here. Hope someone can use them!]

Up for sale are three pairs of brand new/near new Brooks Brothers/Alden shell cordovan shoes in #8 color, size 13D or 13E. Absolutely gorgeous.

1) BB/Alden LHS loafers, shell cordovan, 00033, size 13D, #8 color, worn once or twice max. Asking *$300 shipped.*

https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0092j.jpg sm. pinhole near top of left shoe. Barely noticeable: https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0095y.jpg

2) BB/Alden wingtips, shell cordovan, A764, size 13D, #8 color, brand new, never worn, no box. Asking *$360 shipped.*

https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0093e.jpg

3) BB/Alden tassel loafers, shell cordovan, 772 1301, size 13E, brand new, never worn, no box. Asking *$360 shipped.*

https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0094w.jpg

If you need any add't info, photos, measurements or the like, please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## redmanca

Still available, $40 if anyone is interested.

Conor



redmanca said:


> BB 346 (good, old 346) 3/2 sack suit
> Medium blue with light blue and red stripes (very subtle)
> $55 shipped CONUS, pm with interest
> 
> Jacket, Labled 41R
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18 1/2"
> Sleeves: 24 1/2"
> Pants (flat front, uncuffed)
> Waist: 18"
> Inseam: 31 1/2"
> 
> (color is a bit darker than the pictures, due to flash)
> 
> Conor


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*More Shoes -AE, Vintage Johnston and Murphy, and more!*

Like all of us, I'm a real nut when it comes to shoe care. All of these have been sitting in a closet with shoe trees in them, and were kept polished. Get in touch with me if you would like exact measurements.

Allen Edmonds Norwalk, size 8.5E









$60 shipped

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest, size 8D

The right shoe has a chip on the sole under the arch, so they are possibly seconds, but I see nothing wrong with them whatsoever. These were worn maybe eight times, if that.
$60 shipped

Vintage Johnston and Murphy tassel loafer, size 9.5D

















$40 shipped

Vintage Sears Longwings, size 8D

















$30 shipped

Vintage Freeman Free-Flex apron toe, size 8.5D








Please excuse the dust on one shoe. These were actually deadstock that I wore one time before realizing just how tight they are. The leather has a great grain to it, and they sport dogtail backs.
$30 shipped


----------



## wnh

A new job and a pending move are forcing me to clean out my closet. Make an offer if interested. First up, suits:

First, a vintage Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece, relatively hefty charcoal pinstripe suit. This line was the precursor to Brooksgate, late 60's to early 70's I believe. There is some discoloration at the armpit of the jacket lining, and the trouser lining is yellowed (with a brown-ish wallet outline on the pocket lining), but the fabric is in great condition. 3/2 sack (picture makes it look like a high-roll 3-button, but this isn't the case), partially lined (see pic), two buttons on the sleeve, trousers flat front and cuffed, vest has 6 buttons and four pockets. The bottom back of the vest is somewhat crumpled and will need to be ironed or pressed or something, but this is purely cosmetic. The jacket is tagged, I think, a 41L. You can see in one of the thumbnails that someone has drawn a '0' over the '1'. I'm not sure what this is about, but there you go. Actual color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate.

*$60 shipped* (CONUS).

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Shoulder - 19.25"
Sleeve - 27"
Length from top of collar - 33.5"
Trouser waist - 34"
Inseam - 31"
Outseam - 43.5"
Cuff - 1 7/8"

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010050h.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010051k.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052.jpg https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010053.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057.jpg

Next up is a relatively new Brooks Brothers BrooksEase solid navy suit. 3/2 sack jacket, flat front and cuffed trousers. Fully lined jacket (in navy -- not hideous royal blue as it looks in the pic). Great shape. Marked a 41L.

*$60 shipped* (CONUS)

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Shoulders - 18.75"
Sleeves - 26"
Length from top of collar - 33.75"
Trouser waist - 34.5"
Inseam - 30.75"
Outseam - 42.5"
Cuff - 2"

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074g.jpg https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010075.jpg https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010077g.jpg


----------



## svb

A few tradly things I came across while cleaning out my closet.

J. Crew Cotton Jacket size S
Asking $50 shipped
 

Brooks Brothers Sport Jacket 36R
Make me an offer on this, I bought it from a forum member awhile back but I don't remember what I paid for it. It's very nice but I've decided it ultimately doesn't fit in with the rest of my wardrobe. 2-button, center vent:

   

Club Room Macy's Navy Blue Blazer 36S
Asking $25 shipped

    

J. Crew Blue Chinos, Relaxed fit. 29Wx32L
Asking $15 shipped
 

*PM if interested.*


----------



## wnh

Closet cleaning: shirts edition. PM me with the shirt number(s) you'd like. Pricing is per batch. If you'd like to mix and match, PM me and we'll work out the pricing.

*Batch one:*

Top to bottom:
*1.* Lands' End custom, white broadcloth. Measures 16x33. Trim fit, point collar, two buttons on the cuff.
*2.* Lands' End pinpoint oxford, white with medium blue stripes. 16x34. Button-down collar.
*3.* Lands' End blue/white university stripe OCBD. 16x35. Practically new--worn maybe three or four times.

One shirt = $20 shipped.
Two shirts = $30 shipped.
Three shirts = $40 shipped.

*Batch two:*

Top to bottom:
*4.* Ralph Lauren Golf, lavender w/ cream stripes. Size medium, measures approx. 16x33/34. Button-down collar. Green horse logo on the chest.
*5.* Lands' End pinpoint oxford, white w/ navy and pink check pattern. Button down collar. 16x35.
*6.* Hathaway English Poplin, white w/ blue overcheck. 16x34/35. 60/40 cotton/poly blend. Button-down collar. Made in USA.
*7.* Lands' End Hyde Park OCBD, blue w/ white and black stripes (the black stripes are within the white ones). 16x35. Slight collar fray, but fine for a casual shirt. Made in USA.

One shirt: $15 shipped.
Two shirts: $24 shipped.
Three shirts: $30 shipped.
Four shirts: $35 shipped.

*Batch three:*

Top to bottom:
*8.* Orvis Viyella, by F.A. MacCluer. Cream with blue, green, and brown tattersall pattern. Tagged a size XL, but this has been washed and now measures approx. 15.5x33. 55/45 wool/cotton blend.
*9.* Lands' End Viyella plaid. Size large. 80/20 cotton/wool blend.

One shirt = $20 shipped.
Two shirts = $30 shipped.

*Batch four:*

Clockwise from bottom right:
- Lands' End cotton jersey polo, light pink. Size small (would fit a slender medium).
- Lands' End polo, "coral pink." Size medium.
- St. John's Bay polo, dark red (not maroon or burgundy). Three button placket. Size medium.
(white polo not for sale)

$18 shipped for all three.


----------



## wnh

Closet cleaning: pants edition.

One pair = $18 shipped
Two pairs = $30 shipped.
Three pairs = $36 shipped.
Four pairs = $40 shipped.
Five pairs = $45 shipped.
Six pairs = $50 shipped.

*1.* Lands' End British khaki. 60/40 cotton/poly blend. Flat front, uncuffed. 34x32.
*2.* Lands' End Marine Red chinos. 100% cotton. Flat front, 1.75" cuffs. 34x32.

*3.* Lands' End bright red wide-wale cords. 100% cotton. Tell your friends to GTH next Christmas. Flat front, 1.5" cuffs. 33x32.
*4.* Old Navy blue/white pincords. Flat front, uncuffed. 34x32.

*5.* J. Crew charcoal mini-herringbone. 100% wool, made from "Italian fabric." Button fly, with top button missing. Button-through flaps on rear pockets (tucked in in this picture). Flat front, uncuffed. 34x32.
*6.* Nautica, navy with brown and light blue windowpane. NWOT. 100% wool. Flat front, uncuffed. 34x34.


----------



## Acacian

Acacian said:


> Here we have 2 nice Brooks Brothers 346 polos, both size Large - one orange and one salmon pink with stripes. Both in very good condition.


*Shirts have been sold!*


----------



## brozek

*Yale Co-op tie for trade*

In the spirit of a thrift _*exchange*_, I'd like to trade this Yale Co-op tie for a similar spring/summer repp stripe or gingham from Press or Brooks Bros (or maybe a couple ties from J.Crew/Lands End/Polo/etc). For those of you who might be interested, here's a thread from last December about the now-defunct Yale Co-op. Thanks!


----------



## swb120

*New Brooks Brothers/Alden #8 shell cordovan LHS & tassle loafers, wingtips - 13D, 13E*

Prices reduced: LHS now *$275 shipped*. Wingtips and tassel loafers now *$330 shipped.*


----------



## clemsontiger

[/quote]

[/quote]

GReat tie


----------



## Farmer

*D-Ring Belts - Polo and Vineyard Vines*

Two D-ring belts from my closet that see limited wear.

First: Vineyard vines, size large, repeating golf ball and tee motif. Silver-tone d-ring buckles. 45" end to end, not including buckle. $20 shipped.

Second: Polo, off-white with blue stripes - silver-tone d-ring buckles, 49" from end to end. $15 shipped.

PM me!


----------



## CMDC

Two nice warm weather jackets plus some southern flavored ties.

Brooks Brothers Olive 3/2 sack jacket

Chest: 42
Length (from top of collar): 32.5
Sleeve: 26

$30 conus










Old Navy 2 button undarted Pincord jacket. I'm a big fan of this jacket but its just a bit big for me. I've sized down and gotten a smaller size. It's tagged a Medium. It's only been worn 4 times.

Chest: 42
Length: 31.5
Sleeve: 26

$25 conus










Eljo's University of Virginia tie.

3 inch width

$12 conus


















And finally....Rebel Trad!!!

Confederate Flag emblematic from Steven Windsor of Alexandria, VA. Tie is forest green in color. 3 inch width

$12 conus


















I'm willing to knock off a few bucks for anyone who purchases more than 1 item. I'm also open to trades. I'm a 39R jacket; 16.5/33 shirt; 10.5D shoe.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

These, and the 8E AE Park Avenues, are still available!



My Pet said:


> Like all of us, I'm a real nut when it comes to shoe care. All of these have been sitting in a closet with shoe trees in them, and were kept polished. Get in touch with me if you would like exact measurements.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Norwalk, size 8.5E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60 shipped
> 
> Allen Edmonds Hillcrest, size 8D
> 
> The right shoe has a chip on the sole under the arch, so they are possibly seconds, but I see nothing wrong with them whatsoever. These were worn maybe eight times, if that.
> $60 shipped
> 
> Vintage Johnston and Murphy tassel loafer, size 9.5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 shipped
> 
> Vintage Sears Longwings, size 8D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30 shipped
> 
> Vintage Freeman Free-Flex apron toe, size 8.5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the dust on one shoe. These were actually deadstock that I wore one time before realizing just how tight they are. The leather has a great grain to it, and they sport dogtail backs.
> $30 shipped


----------



## Patrick06790

*A couple of jackets...*

I thought this was a regular, but it's really a 42L, which would explain why it's too long for me. I wore it once, it didn't look right, and it went into the closet and I forgot about it.

Send a PM, please.

$45 shipped CONUS

In inches:
Shoulder 18 1/2
Length from top of collar 33 1/2
Vent 11
Sleeves 24 1/2
Chest 44










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9790.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9791.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9793.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9792.jpg

BB tweed is one of those tough weaves. You could wear this to a rugby game in the pouring rain. You could _play_ rugby in this.

More of a 41R, or a skinny 42R

$35 shipped CONUS

S 18 1/2
LTOC 32 1/2
V 12 1/2
Sl 25
C 43









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9795.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9796.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9797.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/p...g/DSCF9798.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*And reviving this...*

Price adjustments



Patrick06790 said:


> PayPal or money order, please.
> 
> AE Belgium. A weird-looking shoe, kind of oddball cool but too big for me at 10C. Good shape, and at $25 shipped you can afford to have an unusual shoe in your rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD Brooks perf captoes, 10C. These are just a bit long for me. They are very elegant and in very good shape. $75 shipped. SOLD


----------



## stant62

stant62 said:


> 8.5D US AE Hanover penny loafer in chili. Worn 2x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$80*
> Please add $20 if you want the shoebox. Shoe trees not included.


Open to reasonable offers!


----------



## DavidW

*Brooks Brothers Sack*

I just received this suit from an eBay purchase. It's an excellent original "346" 3/2 sack, but it's a 39 regular, not a 39 Short as advertised, and is just too long for me. It's charcoal gray pinstripe in a light to medium weight wool. The seller is not rushing to respond to me so I thought someone might be happy to benefit. I'd keep it for sure if it fit but it doesn't. I'd be happy to get back the $39 I paid plus shipping, which is a great deal for this suit.

Approx. measurements are:
Shoulders 17 1/2"
Chest 42"
Length from top of collar 31 1/2"
Sleeve 23 1/2"
Inseam 28 1/2 with 1 3/4 cuff
Waist 35"

David


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Lovely suit. Do you have the measurements?


----------



## DavidW

*BB Sack*

Measurements added


----------



## rgrossicone

*WTB Colorful Ribbon Belts 32*

Anyone with some colorful ribbon belts for a size 32 wist they are looking to unload, please let me know.

Desperately Seeking Ribbon,

Rob


----------



## TommyDawg

stant62 said:


> Open to reasonable offers!


Do you know what last is used on this shoe? Or any other models on that last? It has a shape I'm not familar with... Thanks,
Tom


----------



## stant62

I think it's one of the handsewn lasts, but I'm really not sure...

The numbers on the inside of the shoe are 8 1/2 D 10374 | 46605


----------



## brozek

The Yale tie has been claimed - thanks!



brozek said:


> In the spirit of a thrift _*exchange*_, I'd like to trade this Yale Co-op tie for a similar spring/summer repp stripe or gingham from Press or Brooks Bros (or maybe a couple ties from J.Crew/Lands End/Polo/etc). For those of you who might be interested, here's a thread from last December about the now-defunct Yale Co-op. Thanks!


----------



## swb120

*J Crew tan bucks, size 10*

Hey guys - found this nice pair of tan bucks, and then found another pair to replace them, so I'm setting these free. Hope someone can use them. They're in very good shape - little wear to insoles, light wear to soles. Size 10D. I wear a 10D in Aldens and AE, and these fit true to size.

*$15 plus shipping *(trees not incl).

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0121g.jpg
https://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0120m.jpg


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment

I still have this fine tie below. Perhaps the warmer weather inspires interest in madras.



AlanC said:


> Price drop: *$15 delivered*





AlanC said:


> Land's End Madras tie
> X-Long
> Handsewn in the USA
> 3 3/8" wide
> 
> $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## swb120

I would also be open to trades for the above 10D J Crew bucks. I'm a size 10D, 16-34, 43-44R.


----------



## swb120

*SHOES! Alden, AE, Peal, Brooks Bros. - calf & shell cordovan - sz. 11, 12, 13*

Many shoes to clear out...hope these find good homes. Some writing on one sole of each pr. As always, don't hesitate to PM me for add't details and/or photos.

*SIZE 11*
1) Allen Edmonds Walden loafers, sz 11D. Burgundy color. Like new - insoles show virtually no wear. Made in US. *$60 plus shipping*

https://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0124e.jpg https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0125kpo.jpg https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127i.jpg

2) Allen Edmonds Norse oxfords, sz 11D. Chili color. Little wear; insoles/outsoles in great condition. Made in US. *$60 plus shipping*

No flash: 
https://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0137i.jpg https://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0138p.jpg https://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0139hie.jpg

*UK SIZE 45*
3) Brand new, never worn Brooks Brothers / Peal wingtips, striking reddish color, size 45D. Surray model. Made in England. M89 852 M04915 *$200 plus shipping*

same shoes, without camera flash:

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0134llg.jpg https://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0130z.jpghttps://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0131f.jpg https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0132lmn.jpg

*SIZE 13*
4) Brooks Brothers / Alden LHS shell cordovan loafers, #8 color, size 13E. Model: 763. In outstanding condition - little wear to soles, insoles like new. *$220 plus shipping*

https://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0109p.jpg

5) Allen Edmonds Sanford model, sz 13D, chili color. Like new condition - worn maybe once or twice. *$120 plus shipping*

No flash: 
https://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0113u.jpg https://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0114x.jpg https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0116s.jpg

6) Brooks Bros. / Alden tassel loafers, shell cordovan, 772 1301, size 13E, brand new, never worn, no box. *$270 plus shipping.*

https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0094w.jpg


----------



## wnh

Closet cleaning: jackets and sweaters edition.

Plaid tweed 3/2 sack. Label reads "University Styled for Jack Henry." Hook vent. Inset lower pockets with flaps. There is a spot on the right pocket flap that has become unwoven (see picture).
Chest - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 25"
Length - 32"
*
$30 shipped*.

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010028b.jpg https://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010030x.jpg

Brooks Brothers gun club check, 2B darted. Tagged 40R. (Flap on left pocket is tucked in, for some reason.) Fully lined.
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.25"
Sleeves - 24.25"
Length - 32.75"

*$40 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010039i.jpg

Unbranded Harris Tweed, 2B darted. Broken bone pattern with light blue stripes running through the fabric. Tough and hardy. Will probably need the buttons replaced. The current ones are leather covered, but are kind of unsightly.
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18.25"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32.5"

*$25 shipped*.

https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034a.jpg

Croft & Barrow (Kohl's brand) black leather coat, size Large. Zip front. Snaps on the cuffs. Elastic waist. Just trying to get rid of it.

*$20 shipped*.

https://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010054l.jpg

Brooks Brothers golden yellow shetland, size Medium. Not as bright as the picture indicates.

*$25 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010043t.jpg

Pringle of Scotland red cotton knit polo sweater. Size XL. Made in USA.

*$15 shipped*.


----------



## spielerman

DavidW said:


> I just received this suit from an eBay purchase. It's an excellent original "346" 3/2 sack, but it's a 39 regular, not a 39 Short as advertised, and is just too long for me. It's charcoal gray pinstripe in a light to medium weight wool. The seller is not rushing to respond to me so I thought someone might be happy to benefit. I'd keep it for sure if it fit but it doesn't. I'd be happy to get back the $39 I paid plus shipping, which is a great deal for this suit.
> 
> Approx. measurements are:
> Shoulders 17 1/2"
> Chest 42"
> Length from top of collar 31 1/2"
> Sleeve 23 1/2"
> Inseam 28 1/2 with 1 3/4 cuff
> Waist 35"
> 
> David


How much extra in the length of pants... chest measurment right?


----------



## Ron_A

^ SWB 120, I don't know whether to be disappointed or financially relieved that I'm not a 13E -- someone should jump on those Aldens.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> 2 pairs of AE tassel loafers. Both are vintage, from an era when AE shoes were made to a higher standard than one sees today. Note especially the wheeling around the welt edge and the way the welt stitching on top is hidden in a channel around the forefoot area. Paypal only; PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> First is a pair of burgundy shell cordovan Saratogas, size 9.5D. Shell develops a wonderful patina with time, and this pair has done so. The uppers are in great condition. Note well: the soles and heels on this pair are worn out and will need to be replaced. There's a hole in the sole of the right shoe. $55 shipped in the CONUS. in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a pair of black calf Graysons, size 9C. These appear to be fairly lightly worn, with the soles and heels probably at 80%. The uppers are in good condition save for a few scuffs I've pictured that are minor and should disguise well with polishing. $45 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of both pairs here.


Price drops. Again.


----------



## FLMike

*BB Non-Iron Slim Fit Pinpoint Button-Down Dress Shirt*

Pre-owned, in mint, like-new condition. No flaws whatsoever. Blue (regular blue, not "light blue") BB non-iron slim fit pinpoint button-down. $20 shipped.


----------



## DavidW

*BB Sack*

Suit returned to Seller, so look for it on eBay within a week or so. There was only about an inch hem in the trousers, so other than losing some or all of the cuff that was the length.


spielerman said:


> How much extra in the length of pants... chest measurment right?


----------



## CMC

*Vintage J. Crew madras 3/2*

Got this recently on eBay but it's not quite right for me. Trying to cover some of my losses. You can have it for $20 plus priority shipping for a total of $30.

Be forewarned: It is a lightly structured summer jacket with some shoulder padding. Could be from late '80s or early '90s. You may feel like James Spader in this.

However, it's a nice well aged looking piece with no obvious flaws save for the musty odor (take it straight to the cleaners). It's a darted 3/2 tagged 42L. Partially lined in deep purple, showing clean seams and workmanship. All cotton, made in Hong Kong.

Chest 23, shoulder 18.5, sleeve 26, length 32.


----------



## Calvin500

*Hand-made seersucker bow tie*

If this is out of bounds here, just have some moderator scrap the post.

My wife made me this seersucker bow tie last night, and 8 people have asked for one of their own. If you're interested, DM me and we'll put you down for one. $23 shipped ConUS.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

FLCracka said:


> Pre-owned, in mint, like-new condition. No flaws whatsoever. Blue (regular blue, not "light blue") BB non-iron slim fit pinpoint button-down. $20 shipped.


Size?


----------



## FLMike

*BB Non-Iron Slim Fit Pinpoint Button-Down Dress Shirt MINT*



127.72 MHz said:


> Size?





FLCracka said:


> Pre-owned, in mint, like-new condition. No flaws whatsoever. Blue (regular blue, not "light blue") BB non-iron slim fit pinpoint button-down. $20 shipped.


Duh. Sorry about that. 16-33. It's honestly like-new. I just prefer the lighter blue.


----------



## swb120

Prices reduced on shoes in my above post:
1) $45 plus shipping
2) $45 plus shipping
3) $180 plus shipping
4) $200 plus shipping
5) $90 plus shipping
6) $250 plus shipping


----------



## Calvin500

*More seersucker bows: new patterns/colors*

We've been overwhelmed with requests for the homemade blue/white seersucker bow tie. Since my wife had to run for more fabric, she figured she'd offer them in some other colors and patterns:
























































And all this started with an innocent romper










Direct Message me with your order, and I'll give you paypal / check info.

Blue/Pink
Blue
Pink
Green
Blue/yellow plaid
Tan/Grey plaid

Any combination, really.
You can also have them so that one color is in the knot and the other on the front of the bow.

They'll all be adjustable by sliders.

If you've got to have them a certain width or if you want a diamond point or straight bow (as opposed to the standard butterfly), we can accommodate your idiosyncrasies. We won't be upset if you choose to "tip" a little for your excessive customization :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wnh

Closet cleaning: ties and braces.

Priced individually. For each additional tie, knock $5.00 off the total. If you want four or more ties, I'll make you a deal. PM if interested (please include tie number you're interested in).

*1.* Brooks Brothers solid black woven silk, matte. NWOT. 3.75" wide. Stamped "Irregular" on the tag, but no noticeable defects. $20 shipped.
*2.* J. Crew navy with double green stripe repp. NWOT. 3.25" wide. $15 shipped.
*3.* J. Crew navy/ivory block repp stripe. NWOT. 3.25" wide. $15 shipped.
*4.* Brooks Brothers lavender ribbed silk w/ ivory satin stripe. 3.75" wide. Stamped "Irregular" on the tag, but no noticeable defects. $15 shipped.
*5.* Chaps brown w/ blue/white stripe repp. NWOT. 3.5" wide. $10 shipped.

*6.* Robert Talbott for Bachrachs, silk paisley. Silk printed in Italy, tie made in USA. 3.5" wide. $12 shipped.
*7.* Robert Talbott for Wolf Brothers of Florida, brown/navy/tan repp. 3" wide. Shows some wear in the knot area, which may or may not affect you depending on where you knot your ties. $6 shipped.
*8.* Robert Talbott for Wallachs, brown with green/tan repp stripe. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. $10 shipped.
*9.* Robert Talbott for Simms, ltd, burgundy/navy repp. 3.25" wide. Made in England. $10 shipped.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024c.jpg

*10.* Polo Ralph Lauren cotton plaid. 3.5" wide. Made in Italy. $20 shipped.
*11.* Polo Ralph Lauren woven silk, burgundy/green stripe (see detail in thumbnail above). 2.75" wide. Made in USA. $10 shipped.
*12.* Polo Ralph Lauren woven silk (see detail in thumbnail). 2.75" wide (looks as though it may have been narrowed). $8 shipped.
*13.* Polo Ralph Lauren navy w/ red repp stripe. 3.75" wide. Needs steaming. Made in USA. $8 shipped.
*14.* Polo Ralph Lauren brown repp w/ fly fishing motif. 3.25" wide. $12 shipped.

*15.* Pendleton wool blackwatch plaid. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. This thing is _thick_. $8 shipped.
*16.* Reis of New Haven, for Page Foster, deep red with navy Churchill dot. 3.25" wide. $8 shipped.
*17.* Resilio black w/ salmon and beige repp stripe. 3.25" wide. $6 shipped.
*18.* Jos. A. Bank hunter green w/ navy/gold/red repp stripe. 3.25" wide. $10 shipped.

*19.* Briar navy w/ red/gold triple stripe. 3" wide. $8 shipped.
*20.* Brooks Brothers navy/ triple gold stripe. 3.75" wide. Made in USA. Shows some wear where it has been knotted. $6 shipped.
*21.* Jos. A. Bank red w/ navy/white tripe stripe. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Shows some wear where it has been knotted. $6 shipped.
*22.* Unbranded navy w/ red hearts motif. No content tag, but is either all polyester or a poly/silk blend. $6 shipped.
*23.* Oakton, Ltd. navy/green block stripe. 3.5" wide. Made in USA. $8 shipped.

*24.* Hardy Amies navy w/ printed light pink dots. 3.25" wide. $8 shipped.
*25.* Kenneth Gordon dark pink w/ paisley neat pattern. 3.25" wide. 100% linen. Made in USA. $10 sihpped.
*26.* Lands' End cotton plaid. 3.75" wide. $8 shipped.
*27.* Gant pastel madras plaid. 3.5" wide. Made in USA. $10 shipped.
*28.* Ferrell Reed madras plaid. 3" wide. $10 shipped.

*29.* Lands' End green w/ gold/navy triple stripe. XL size tie. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Shows a small bit of wear on the front left corner. $8 shipped.
*30.* Lands' End green silk knit. XL size tie. 3" wide. Made in Italy. $10 shipped.

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg

Trafalgar paisley braces. $15 shipped.

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052e.jpg

Unbranded braces, brown/cream mini herringbone with lizard (?) skin leather accents. $18 shipped.

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057l.jpg

Unbranded braces, navy w/ burgundy stripe. Blue oxford cloth cover on the elastic. $12 shipped.


----------



## JordanW

W,

VERY nice selection here, but I don't see the brunt orange BB emblematic!  These will move fast, boys. Jump on them now.

I will take #21.


EDIT: Message sent on the striped braces.


----------



## stfu

PM sent on several ties.


----------



## rgrossicone

^^ ditto on 11, 16, 22, 27 and 28.

Any of those yours STFU?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Sebaygo Penny Loafers 9.5 EEE*

I've got a beautiful pair of Sebago penny loafers. I believe the model is Cayman. These are in excellent, barely worn, condition. They are *not* the high gloss brush off that the current Caymans are made from and they have the combination stacked leather/rubber insert heel that this shoe used to be made with. They are fully leather lined and made in Maine. Soles, heels and uppers are 9.5 out of 10. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebi.jpg
*ADDITIONAL PICTURES HERE* https://img191.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=seb2.jpg
https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seb4n.jpg


----------



## stfu

rgrossicone said:


> ^^ ditto on 11, 16, 22, 27 and 28.
> 
> Any of those yours STFU?


Rob, I requested ties number *3 *and *9* and *18*, but have not heard a reply.


----------



## wnh

Updates. Not much left.

Priced individually. For each additional tie, knock $5.00 off the total. PM if interested (please include tie number you're interested in).

*1.* Brooks Brothers solid black woven silk, matte. NWOT. 3.75" wide. Stamped "Irregular" on the tag, but no noticeable defects. * $20 shipped.*
*2.* J. Crew navy with double green stripe repp. NWOT. 3.25" wide. Sold.
*3.* J. Crew navy/ivory block repp stripe. NWOT. 3.25" wide. Sold.
*4.* Brooks Brothers lavender ribbed silk w/ ivory satin stripe. 3.75" wide. Stamped "Irregular" on the tag, but no noticeable defects. *$15 shipped.*
*5.* Chaps brown w/ blue/white stripe repp. NWOT. 3.5" wide. * $10 shipped.*

*6.* Robert Talbott for Bachrachs, silk paisley. Silk printed in Italy, tie made in USA. 3.5" wide. *$12 shipped.*
*7.* Robert Talbott for Wolf Brothers of Florida, brown/navy/tan repp. 3" wide. Shows some wear in the knot area, which may or may not affect you depending on where you knot your ties. * $6 shipped.*
*8.* Robert Talbott for Wallachs, brown with green/tan repp stripe. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Sold.
 *9.* Robert Talbott for Simms, ltd, burgundy/navy repp. 3.25" wide. Made in England. Sold.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024c.jpg

*10.* Polo Ralph Lauren cotton plaid. 3.5" wide. Made in Italy. *$20 shipped.*
*11.* Polo Ralph Lauren woven silk, burgundy/green stripe (see detail in thumbnail above). 2.75" wide. Made in USA. Sold.
*12.* Polo Ralph Lauren woven silk (see detail in thumbnail). 2.75" wide (looks as though it may have been narrowed). * $8 shipped.*
*13.* Polo Ralph Lauren navy w/ red repp stripe. 3.75" wide. Needs steaming. Made in USA. Sold.
*14.* Polo Ralph Lauren brown repp w/ fly fishing motif. 3.25" wide. Sold.

*15.* Pendleton wool blackwatch plaid. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. This thing is _thick_. *$8 shipped.*
*16.* Reis of New Haven, for Page Foster, deep red with navy Churchill dot. 3.25" wide. Sold.
*17.* Resilio black w/ salmon and beige repp stripe. 3.25" wide. Sold.
*18.* Jos. A. Bank hunter green w/ navy/gold/red repp stripe. 3.25" wide. Sold.

*19.* Briar navy w/ red/gold triple stripe. 3" wide. Sold.
*20.* Brooks Brothers navy/ triple gold stripe. 3.75" wide. Made in USA. Shows some wear where it has been knotted. Sold.
*21.* Jos. A. Bank red w/ navy/white tripe stripe. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Shows some wear where it has been knotted.Sold.
*22.* Unbranded navy w/ red hearts motif. No content tag, but is either all polyester or a poly/silk blend. Sold.
*23.* Oakton, Ltd. navy/green block stripe. 3.5" wide. Made in USA. Sold.

*24.* Hardy Amies navy w/ printed light pink dots. 3.25" wide. Sold.
*25.* Kenneth Gordon dark pink w/ paisley neat pattern. 3.25" wide. 100% linen. Made in USA. *$10 shipped*.
*26.* Lands' End cotton plaid. 3.75" wide. * $8 shipped*.
*27.* Gant pastel madras plaid. 3.5" wide. Made in USA. *$10 shipped*.
*28.* Ferrell Reed madras plaid. 3" wide. Sold.

*29.* Lands' End green w/ gold/navy triple stripe. XL size tie. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Shows a small bit of wear on the front left corner. * $8 shipped*.
*30.* Lands' End green silk knit. XL size tie. 3" wide. Made in Italy. *$10 shipped*.

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg

Trafalgar paisley braces. *$15 shipped*.

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052e.jpg

Unbranded braces, brown/cream mini herringbone with lizard (?) skin leather accents. *$18 shipped*.

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057l.jpg

Unbranded braces, navy w/ burgundy stripe. Blue oxford cloth cover on the elastic.Sold.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some items, shipped *free* via snail mail to the first member in good standing who PMs or emails their interest. I will get back to you in a day or two so please don't get testy if you don't get an immediate response from me, I simply do not have 24/7 internet access.

1. Bow tie from O'Connells, adjustable from 13" to 17 3/4". Shape is straight or whatever (not butterfly) and the ends are 2" wide. Pattern & colours as below:

2. One hardcover copy of _The Yuppie Handbook_, only suitable for someone who was an adult in the 1980s. No discussion of clothing, but lots of stuff about lifestyles and marriage, etc. I'm a bit too young to get the jokes, frankly. If you are under the age of 40 this book might not mean much to you. Cover beow:

3. One life-size inflatable girlfriend, barely used...oh wait, wrong forum.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Calvin500 said:


> If this is out of bounds here, just have some moderator scrap the post.
> 
> My wife made me this seersucker bow tie last night, and 8 people have asked for one of their own. If you're interested, DM me and we'll put you down for one. $23 shipped ConUS.


It's entirely appropriate. In fact I'd like to see more stuff like this. One of my projects for this summer is to make my own replacement for my aging Barbour quilted jacket.


----------



## Pentheos

Doctor Damage said:


> Some items, shipped *free* via snail mail to the first member in good standing who PMs or emails their interest. I will get back to you in a day or two so please don't get testy if you don't get an immediate response from me, I simply do not have 24/7 internet access.
> 
> 1. Bow tie from O'Connells, adjustable from 13" to 17 3/4". Shape is straight or whatever (not butterfly) and the ends are 2" wide. Pattern & colours as below:
> 
> 2. One hardcover copy of _The Yuppie Handbook_, only suitable for someone who was an adult in the 1980s. No discussion of clothing, but lots of stuff about lifestyles and marriage, etc. I'm a bit too young to get the jokes, frankly. If you are under the age of 40 this book might not mean much to you. Cover beow:
> 
> 3. One life-size inflatable girlfriend, barely used...oh wait, wrong forum.


PM sent on tie and girlfriend.


----------



## swb120

*Filson, Bills khakis, sizes 32, 34, 40*

Up for sale are some khakis, in great shape, little wear. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton. Any pair: *$30 shipped*.

1) Filson khakis in British tan, tagged size 32, pleated, cuffed. Measurements: waist: 16" (x 2) (w/1" to let out), inseam: 26" (w/1.5" cuffs, i.e. another 3+" to let out if lose the cuffs).

https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0208dbj.jpg https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0209.jpg

2 & 3) 2 pairs of Bills khakis in regular tan, M2, tagged 34, plain front, uncuffed. Measurements: waist: one pr 16 3/4"; 2nd pr 17 1/2" (each w/1.5" to let out); inseam for both: 29" (1.5-2" to let out).

https://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0218p.jpg https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0219w.jpg https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0220h.jpg

4) Bills khakis in regular tan, M2, tagged 40, pleated, cuffed (1.25" cuffs)
Measurements: waist: 20" (3/4-1" to let out), inseam: 30 1/4" (add't 2.5-3" to let out, if lose cuffs). Slight, very small discoloration on left front leg near zipper. Barely noticeable, but thought it merited mentioning. May wash off, but I'm not sure (I didn't try).

https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0211x.jpg https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0212c.jpg


----------



## swb120

*NWT Brooks Brothers 100% cotton sweater, sz Large*

Up for sale is a NWT Brooks Brothers 100% cotton crewneck sweater in slate blue, size Large. Made in Macau. Measurements: 23 1/4" pit to pit, 26" length from top of collar to bottom. *$30 shipped.*


----------



## swb120

*Harvard belt w/school crest, size 40*

Up for sale is a Harvard belt with the school crest, size 40, in excellent condition. Brass buckle. School colors black & maroon. "Veritas." *$35 shipped*.


----------



## stant62

AE Hanovers posted previously dropped to $50 shipped!


----------



## Calvin500

Doctor Damage said:


> It's entirely appropriate. In fact I'd like to see more stuff like this. One of my projects for this summer is to make my own replacement for my aging Barbour quilted jacket.


Thanks for the validation. I'm sad that I missed out on the bow. In the event my buddy Pentheos isn't considered a "member in good standing" (that sounds curiously like Presbyterian ecclesiological jargon), I want it!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Some items, shipped *free* via snail mail to the first member in good standing who PMs or emails their interest. I will get back to you in a day or two so please don't get testy if you don't get an immediate response from me, I simply do not have 24/7 internet access.
> 
> 1. Bow tie from O'Connells, adjustable from 13" to 17 3/4". Shape is straight or whatever (not butterfly) and the ends are 2" wide. Pattern & colours as below:
> 
> 2. One hardcover copy of _The Yuppie Handbook_, only suitable for someone who was an adult in the 1980s. No discussion of clothing, but lots of stuff about lifestyles and marriage, etc. I'm a bit too young to get the jokes, frankly. If you are under the age of 40 this book might not mean much to you. Cover beow:


Okay, the book and bow tie are both spoken for. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## wnh

Closet cleaning: shoes.

https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010064y.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010065e.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010067a.jpg https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010068ksm.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010082.jpg

Old Florsheim Royal Imperial shell cordovan plain toe bluchers. Sized 12D, but I'd hazard a guess that they fit more like a 12.5D. Leather soles and heels. Stamped "F.D." on the sole, which I believe indicates that they were some kind of factory rejects. There's some definite wear to the leather, almost as though the top layer is peeling off in a few places on the left shoe (see thumbnail above), but they'd make a great pair of beaters, and maybe you can salvage them anyway. Will probably need new laces, and while I'm no shoe expect I'm guessing they'll need resoling and reheeling sometime relatively soon. There's also a moderate amount of staining on the insoles. Shoe trees--unbranded Woodlore for Allen Edmonds--are included. *$50 shipped*.

https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074g.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010073d.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010075gjn.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010085w.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010087.jpg

Old Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips, size 12D. Fantastic shape. Leather soles and rubber heels, both with light wear. Light creasing across the toebox, and some scuffing on the inside of each toe that ought to buff out quite easily. Shoe trees--unbranded Woodlore for Allen Edmonds--are included. *$75 shipped*.

https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010077tql.jpg https://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010081h.jpg

Sears Wonderlite light brown wingtips, size 12D. Rubber soles and heels. Seems like cheap leather, but I can't be much more specific than that. One shoe squeeks when I walk, but whether this is my gait or the shoe (I'm assuming the shoe) I can't say. Some scuffing on the toes. Would make for decent rainy day beater shoes. *$25 shipped*.


----------



## Duck

Duck said:


> Sorry that is has taken me so long to post these pictures. PM with any questions or interest.
> 
> I have two pairs that I am selling. The first pair is a calfskin Brooks penny loafer that retails for $188. These have been worn twice in the store. Size 8D and in perfect condition. I am asking $100 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the Black Tassel Shell Loafers. Like I said earlier these shoes were tried on 5 to 7 times in the store and never left the Brooks store. They are absolutely beautiful! Alden made, size 9C. They retail for $598 in store but I am reducing the price since they have been tried on to $398 shipped lower 48. If you have been looking for new shell at a reduced price, this is your day.


Price Drops!

The loafers are now $85 and the shells are $320.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Bump and price drop*

Make it $65 shipped.



Patrick06790 said:


> Hey guys, this has been sitting around forever. I keep staring at it, trying to will the shoulders down about 3/4 of an inch, to no avail.
> 
> So I offer it up here for a paltry $75 shipped. It has two small problems - a cuff button has come off, but I have the button - and there is a small tear on the inside of one of the vents that is not noticeable when wearing. These are minor repairs, get them done for $25 or so and you've got a snazzy and highly coveted Brooks Brothers DB blazer with the 6X2 configuration and side vents for about a C-note! Can't beat that with a stick! Outflussers Flusser!
> 
> Send PM
> 
> Specs in inches
> 
> Shoulder 19 1/2
> Length down back from top of collar 31
> Pit to pit 22 1/2 (x2 = 45 chest)
> Sleeves both 24
> Waist (just under middle row of buttons) 22
> Vents (two) a little under 9 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdbezfix.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdblabel.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdbsvtear.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/bbdbsv.jpg


----------



## redmanca

Still available: $35 shipped.



redmanca said:


> BB 346 (good, old 346) 3/2 sack suit
> Medium blue with light blue and red stripes (very subtle)
> $55 shipped CONUS, pm with interest
> 
> Jacket, Labled 41R
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18 1/2"
> Sleeves: 24 1/2"
> Pants (flat front, uncuffed)
> Waist: 18"
> Inseam: 31 1/2"
> 
> (color is a bit darker than the pictures, due to flash)
> 
> Conor


----------



## tonylumpkin

*REDUCED TO $65*

*Size is 9.5 EEE *


tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a beautiful pair of Sebago penny loafers. I believe the model is Cayman. These are in excellent, barely worn, condition. They are *not* the high gloss brush off that the current Caymans are made from and they have the combination stacked leather/rubber insert heel that this shoe used to be made with. They are fully leather lined and made in Maine. Soles, heels and uppers are 9.5 out of 10. Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebi.jpg
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES HERE* https://img191.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=seb2.jpg
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seb4n.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*French Shriner boots, black, 9 1/2 D*

I had an "Avengers" scenario mapped out for these but they just don't work with my knobby ankles.

Nice boots. Great shape, light wear, clean. Black calf, not shiny the way the photos look. (Photographing shoes is not easy.) Four-eyelet, measures 12 x 4 1/2 outside and about 11 3/4 inside. Five inches from bottom of heel to top of boot.

$35 shipped. Send PM.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers 40R suits/blazers

I've been holding on to these expecting to grow into them but that's silly and closet space limited, time to go.
Would love it if a 40R who has outgrown his old 38R stuff would offer up a trade.

Obviously, if someone wants more than one thing shipping will be cheaper (large flat rate would probably knock probably $7 off the cost).

*All of these are darker in person than in the pictures (and not faded, dusty or washed out as they appear) I've mistakenly adjusted my flash and can't figure out how to re-adjust it back to normal.*
PM for bigger, more detailed pictures

1)
Old Brooksgate "Brooks Blend" Blazer
40R, 3/2 sack
chest-21.25"
shoulder- 18.25
sleeve- 24.5"
fully lined 
SOLD

2)
Old pre-outlet 346 hopsack blazer
40R, 3/2 sack, patch pockets
chest- 21"
shoulder- 17"
sleeve- 24"
$35 shipped

3)
40R Gray wool, PoW check suit
2-button, darted, fully lined
chest- 21.75"
shoulder- 18.5"
sleeve- 25"

trousers
flat front, 1.75" cuffs
waist (across) 17-17.5" 
inseam 28.5" (nearly 5" to let out if you sacrifice cuffs) 
$45 shipped

4)
40R Gray "Brooks Blend" PoW check suit
3/4 lined, 3/2 sack
chest-22"
shoulder-18"
sleeve 24.5"

trousers
flat front, 1.5" cuffs
waist (across) 17-17.5"
28.25" inseam (again, almost 5" to let out if you remove cuffs)
$45 shipped

5)
Brooks Brothers sweater/long sleeve polo shirt
size large, 25" chest, pale yellow, cotton, more of a thin sweater knit than a pique knit
$15 shipped

6)
BB 17.5/35 Pale Yellow OCBD
SOLD


----------



## svb

A few tradly things I came across while cleaning out my closet.

J. Crew Cotton Jacket size S
100% cotton
shoulders 18"
armpit-to-armpit 21"
sleeves 25"
length 30.5"
Asking *$50 shipped*




Club Room Macy's Navy Blue Blazer 36S
100% wool
shoulders 18"
armpit-to-armpit 20"
sleeves 24"
length 29.5"
Asking *$25 shipped*


 



J. Crew Blue Chinos, Relaxed fit. 29Wx32L
Asking *$15 shipped*
 

Donegal Tweed Sport Coat
100% wool
shoulders 18"
armpit-to-armpit 21"
sleeves 25"
length 30"
asking *$40 shipped*






LL Bean Charcoal Grey Shetland Size SMALL
*$25 shipped*


J. Crew Cable-knit Red Sweater (wool blend) Size SMALL
*$15 shipped*


Polo Ralph Lauren Button-Down, Size 14.5 Classic fit
*$15 shipped*


Polo Ralph Lauren Crewneck Navy Sweater 100% cotton Size SMALL
*$20 shipped*


Polo Ralph Lauren Half-Zip Royal Blue Sweater 100% cotton Size SMALL
*$30 shipped*

*

PM if interested.*


----------



## dshell

I had always thought that one counted only the eyelets on one side. Is this really a four-eyelet rather than two? I've been ignorant so long....



Patrick06790 said:


> Four-eyelet....


----------



## Patrick06790

*Boots sold*



dshell said:


> I had always thought that one counted only the eyelets on one side. Is this really a four-eyelet rather than two? I've been ignorant so long....


I think you're right, but it doesn't matter because they are *SOLD*


----------



## swb120

Price reduced to *$25 shipped *per pair.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are some khakis, in great shape, little wear. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton. Any pair: *$30 shipped*.
> 
> 1) Filson khakis in British tan, tagged size 32, pleated, cuffed. Measurements: waist: 16" (x 2) (w/1" to let out), inseam: 26" (w/1.5" cuffs, i.e. another 3+" to let out if lose the cuffs).
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0208dbj.jpg https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0209.jpg
> 
> 2 & 3) 2 pairs of Bills khakis in regular tan, M2, tagged 34, plain front, uncuffed. Measurements: waist: one pr 16 3/4"; 2nd pr 17 1/2" (each w/1.5" to let out); inseam for both: 29" (1.5-2" to let out).
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0218p.jpg https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0219w.jpg https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0220h.jpg
> 
> 4) Bills khakis in regular tan, M2, tagged 40, pleated, cuffed (1.25" cuffs)
> Measurements: waist: 20" (3/4-1" to let out), inseam: 30 1/4" (add't 2.5-3" to let out, if lose cuffs). Slight, very small discoloration on left front leg near zipper. Barely noticeable, but thought it merited mentioning. May wash off, but I'm not sure (I didn't try).
> 
> https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0211x.jpg https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0212c.jpg


----------



## Pentheos

*Florsheim Brown Longwings, 12 E, two pair*

I got button-happy on Ebay, and bought myself two pair of Florsheim Longwings in 12 E, even though I know I wear a EEE. I told myself that they might work - they won't. So rather than have my feet suffer, I'm going to turn around and see if anyone here would like to get a deal on these shoes. I would like to sell these two as a package deal for $90 CONUS. I'll not make a dime at that price point. Here are the details:

(I'm posting Ebay seller's photos; my digital camera is currently in Bulgaria with my wife.)

1. 12 E Florsheim brown longwings. They have been worn a bit; I'd estimate less than 10 times on the street. The leather is smooth, not pebble-grain. There is no country of manufacture. It appears that edge-dressing has been used on the shoe once.




























2. 12 E Florsheim brown longwings. These are brand new shoes. I tried them on once. The leather is pebble-grain, a slight darker hue than the first pair. They are made in India. Brand new, these are $225.




























I should add that I can return these shoes to the sellers, which I will do if no one here is interested. But this is a steal for these shoes, I think, and I'd like to pass along my own savings before I try to get my money back.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

^How does the sizing of these run? I'm an 11.5 E.


----------



## Got Shell?

*FS: Polo Ralph Lauren Surcingle Belt Made in England 34" $30 shipped*

Retailed for $125, shows very little wear. 34". $30 shipped CONUS OBO. pm or [email protected]


----------



## swb120

2 pairs of Bills, sz 34, are now sold. Sz 32 Filsons and sz 40 Bills still available.


----------



## Patrick06790

*AEs - 11A Birmingham, Chester black calf*

The Birminghams are new, and the Chesters are very lightly used, with a couple of minor scuffs, nothing to worry about. Clean inside.
I'd like to get $85 shipped for Birminghams and $65 for the Chesters. Includes the trees, which are heavy.
Or both for $135.
Send me a PM.
Birmingham:
























Chester:


----------



## Farmer

*RL Purple Label Sea Foam Green Linen Jacket*

SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## Jack1425

*BB Shirts 16x34 Traditional fit*

I'm starting to cull traditional fit shirts from the closet. All shirts are in excellent shape. All prices shipped CONUS. PM with interest

A) BB blue stripe, 16x34.. $20

B) BB Green Stripe, 16x34.. $20 *SOLD*

C) BB Cotton/Linen, Brown check, 16x33.. $25

D) BB slim fit, Blue stripe. 15 1/2 x 34.. $25


----------



## Jack1425

*Alden Tassel Loafers.. 9D*

Ebay blunder for me sadly as these are a gorgeous pair of shoes. Seller passed them off as shell and they were NOT so my 9 1/2 foot did not fit the shoes. Burgundy Calf.. Almost new, the uppers are in excellent shape and minimal wear to soles and heel. One flaw, the left shoe has lost a tassel. Comes with Alden shoe bags.. looking to get back what I paid here.. *$70 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## swb120

Great wingtips, Patrick...I wish they were 10D's!

Of the shoes I had for sale above, the AE Sanfords have sold. The 10D J Crew bucks ($15) and the 45D Brooks Bros. Peals ($160 plus shipping) are still available.


----------



## Duck

Jack1425 said:


> Ebay blunder for me sadly as these are a gorgeous pair of shoes. Seller passed them off as shell and they were NOT so my 9 1/2 foot did not fit the shoes. Almost new, the uppers are in excellent shape and minimal wear to soles and heel. One flaw, the left shoe has lost a tassel. Comes with Alden shoe bags.. looking to get back what I paid here.. *$70 shipped* CONUS.


I wouldn't be selling them here. I would be asking for a refund from the seller.


----------



## Jack1425

Duck said:


> I wouldn't be selling them here. I would be asking for a refund from the seller.


Why not? Went that route.. Seller refused.. angry emails back and forth.. In the end not worth the aggravation...


----------



## Reds & Tops

I have real trouble with eBay, so I don't blame you at all. Even with something like this, it's not worth the trouble.

Their customer service is the pits. I got into with with a buyer once and eBay's reco was to "exchange phone numbers to discuss live". Thanks for the conflict mediation!


----------



## TweedyDon

*3/2 sacks, Dr Martens Spectators size 10D*

This afternoon I spotted in my local thrift store:

1) A pair of Dr Marten's spectator shoes, UK size 9 (i.e., US size 10), in black and white. These were Made in England. They had some slight wear to the soles, and creased and slightly scuffed uppers. i would rate them overall about a 7/10. I wish they were my size! They were $12, so say $18 shipped.

2) Two English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sacks in lovely condition. One was a dark gunmetal blue herringbone tweed, the other a POW check (I think) with a cream base, and a subtle dark red and black overcheck. I estimate them as 46R, after trying them on my slim 44L frame.
They'd be $18 each, shipped.

I'm on the tortuous 9-month academic salary, so I didn't risk picking any these things up just in case they wouldn't be desired. But if anyone is interested and willing to buy on spec (no pun intended!), or provided that they meet your measurements, I'd be happy to go back and pick them up.

*Please PM (NOT email!) with interest*!


----------



## Jack1425

Reds & Tops said:


> I have real trouble with eBay, so I don't blame you at all. Even with something like this, it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> Their customer service is the pits. I got into with with a buyer once and eBay's reco was to "exchange phone numbers to discuss live". Thanks for the conflict mediation!


Agreed 100% with similar "assistance" from ebay after the seller in emails admitted fault and apologized then recanted. Even more frustrating, they are truly a gorgeous pair of shoes and a great deal shell or not. However, had they been listed correctly I would not have bid on shoes half a size too small I could not wear. Oh well, live and learn.. :icon_smile:


----------



## swb120

*Barbour Beaufort, olive/green, size 48*

Up for sale is a Barbour Beaufort waxed cotton jacket/coat. Size 48/122 cm. In outstanding condition - worn very little. This one has the classic green/yellow/white tartan lining, which looks brand new (the newest ones on the Barbour website have a darker green/navy plaid...not nearly as nice). No hood, no Barbour pin.

Hope this finds a good home - it's a beautiful coat. Asking *$175 shipped*.

https://img190.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0155x.jpg https://img190.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0156b.jpg


----------



## rabidawg

Jack1425 said:


> Ebay blunder for me sadly as these are a gorgeous pair of shoes. Seller passed them off as shell and they were NOT so my 9 1/2 foot did not fit the shoes. Almost new, the uppers are in excellent shape and minimal wear to soles and heel. One flaw, the left shoe has lost a tassel. Comes with Alden shoe bags.. looking to get back what I paid here.. *$70 shipped* CONUS.


I can't tell if these are black or burgundy, but if they're black I've got a pair of beat up black Alden loafers with perfectly good tassels that I'll let you or your buyer have for the cost of shipping (or an interesting barter of some sort in lieu of shipping). They are the size 10 A/C that tokyogator listed in the Ebay thread (pictures of tassels available through the link there).

I'd rather have part of them live on than to scrap them entirely.


----------



## Jack1425

rabidawg said:


> I can't tell if these are black or burgundy, but if they're black I've got a pair of beat up black Alden loafers with perfectly good tassels that I'll let you or your buyer have for the cost of shipping (or an interesting barter of some sort in lieu of shipping). They are the size 10 A/C that tokyogator listed in the Ebay thread (pictures of tassels available through the link there).
> 
> I'd rather have part of them live on than to scrap them entirely.


That is very nice of you!!! Alas, they are Burgundy Calf..


----------



## rabidawg

Jack1425 said:


> That is very nice of you!!! Alas, they are Burgundy Calf..


Never hurts to try!

Well, in the spirit of thrift exchange, if anyone wears a 10 A/C in Alden tassel loafers, you can have these for $10 shipped to you CONUS, or in exchange for something interesting (tie, belt, 33 or 34W pants/shorts, 15.5 or 16 32/33 shirt, etc.). More pictures here.


----------



## Got Shell?

Black Catherine Zadeh genuine American alligator black belt sz 34. The belt has snaps so the buckle can be replaced. It is very glossy and in great condition, very little wear, and should last for many more years. $80 shipped CONUS OBO - The blurry picture of the back of the belt reads "Genuine American Alligator" with "made in Italy" under that.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> This afternoon I spotted in my local thrift store:
> 
> 1) A pair of Dr Marten's spectator shoes, UK size 9 (i.e., US size 10), in black and white. These were Made in England. They had some slight wear to the soles, and creased and slightly scuffed uppers. i would rate them overall about a 7/10. I wish they were my size! They were $12, so say $18 shipped.
> 
> 2) Two English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sacks in lovely condition. One was a dark gunmetal blue herringbone tweed, the other a POW check (I think) with a cream base, and a subtle dark red and black overcheck. I estimate them as 46R, after trying them on my slim 44L frame.
> They'd be $18 each, shipped.
> 
> I'm on the tortuous 9-month academic salary, so I didn't risk picking any these things up just in case they wouldn't be desired. But if anyone is interested and willing to buy on spec (no pun intended!), or provided that they meet your measurements, I'd be happy to go back and pick them up.
> 
> *Please PM (NOT email!) with interest*!


Jackets no longer available! :icon_smile:


----------



## Jack1425

*Reduced..*

Reduced.. Alden Tassel Loafers, Burgundy Calf.. Sz..9D



Jack1425 said:


> Ebay blunder for me sadly as these are a gorgeous pair of shoes. Seller passed them off as shell and they were NOT so my 9 1/2 foot did not fit the shoes. Burgundy Calf.. Almost new, the uppers are in excellent shape and minimal wear to soles and heel. One flaw, the left shoe has lost a tassel. Comes with Alden shoe bags..
> *$70 shipped* CONUS. *Now $60*


----------



## bandofoutsiders

*Seeking Seersucker*

I am looking for a seersucker sack suit, size 39-41R. Anyone looking to part with theirs? I'd be willing to purchase or trade, I have plenty of Brooks and Press stuff in that size range.


----------



## svb

svb said:


> A few tradly things I came across while cleaning out my closet.
> 
> J. Crew Cotton Jacket size S
> 100% cotton
> shoulders 18"
> armpit-to-armpit 21"
> sleeves 25"
> length 30.5"
> Asking *$50 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Room Macy's Navy Blue Blazer 36S
> 100% wool
> shoulders 18"
> armpit-to-armpit 20"
> sleeves 24"
> length 29.5"
> Asking *$25 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew Blue Chinos, Relaxed fit. 29Wx32L
> Asking *$15 shipped*
> 
> 
> Donegal Tweed Sport Coat
> 100% wool
> shoulders 18"
> armpit-to-armpit 21"
> sleeves 25"
> length 30"
> asking *$40 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Charcoal Grey Shetland Size SMALL
> *$25 shipped*
> 
> 
> J. Crew Cable-knit Red Sweater (wool blend) Size SMALL
> *$15 shipped*
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Button-Down, Size 14.5 Classic fit
> *$15 shipped*
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Crewneck Navy Sweater 100% cotton Size SMALL
> *$20 shipped*
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Half-Zip Royal Blue Sweater 100% cotton Size SMALL
> *$30 shipped*
> 
> *
> 
> PM if interested.*


All of the above is still available. I'm open to offers you may have before I just list on ebay, especially if you would like multiple items. Thanks.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*REDUCED TO $65*

*These will go to eBay tomorrow night. Reasonable offers considered.*



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a beautiful pair of Sebago penny loafers. I believe the model is Cayman. These are in excellent, barely worn, condition. They are *not* the high gloss brush off that the current Caymans are made from and they have the combination stacked leather/rubber insert heel that this shoe used to be made with. They are fully leather lined and made in Maine. Soles, heels and uppers are 9.5 out of 10. Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebi.jpg
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES HERE* https://img191.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=seb2.jpg
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seb4n.jpg


----------



## Jack1425

Update..



Jack1425 said:


> I'm starting to cull traditional fit shirts from the closet. All shirts are in excellent shape. All prices shipped CONUS. PM with interest
> 
> A) BB blue stripe, 16x34.. $20
> 
> B) BB Green Stripe, 16x34.. $20 *SOLD*
> 
> C) BB Cotton/Linen, Brown check, 16x33.. $25
> 
> D) BB slim fit, Blue stripe. 15 1/2 x 34.. $25 *Sold*


----------



## Pentheos

*SOLD.*



Pentheos said:


> I got button-happy on Ebay, and bought myself two pair of Florsheim Longwings in 12 E, even though I know I wear a EEE. I told myself that they might work - they won't. So rather than have my feet suffer, I'm going to turn around and see if anyone here would like to get a deal on these shoes. I would like to sell these two as a package deal for $90 CONUS. I'll not make a dime at that price point. Here are the details:
> 
> (I'm posting Ebay seller's photos; my digital camera is currently in Bulgaria with my wife.)
> 
> 1. 12 E Florsheim brown longwings. They have been worn a bit; I'd estimate less than 10 times on the street. The leather is smooth, not pebble-grain. There is no country of manufacture. It appears that edge-dressing has been used on the shoe once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 12 E Florsheim brown longwings. These are brand new shoes. I tried them on once. The leather is pebble-grain, a slight darker hue than the first pair. They are made in India. Brand new, these are $225.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that I can return these shoes to the sellers, which I will do if no one here is interested. But this is a steal for these shoes, I think, and I'd like to pass along my own savings before I try to get my money back.


----------



## jfkemd

*ties for sale*

all are in the 3-3.25 inch range
1. madras tie, ferrell reed for nordstrom--$5
2. yankee peddler--$5
3. atkinson wool tie, Albert Ltd in Seattle--$7
4. robert talbott wool tie for nordstrom--$7
5. atkins roos tie--$5
6. 2 emblematics--red one is from rooster, green one by Ram--$3 each
will cut you a deal if taken as a lot.


----------



## dshell

Beautiful photos. Those ties look great!


----------



## spielerman

tonylumpkin said:


> *REDUCED TO $65*
> 
> *These will go to eBay tomorrow night. Reasonable offers considered.*


What size?


----------



## tonylumpkin

spielerman said:


> What size?


Sorry. 9.5 EEE


----------



## svb

svb said:


> A few tradly things I came across while cleaning out my closet.
> 
> J. Crew Cotton Jacket size S
> 100% cotton
> shoulders 18"
> armpit-to-armpit 21"
> sleeves 25"
> length 30.5"
> Asking *$50 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew Blue Chinos, Relaxed fit. 29Wx32L
> Asking *$15 shipped*
> 
> 
> Donegal Tweed Sport Coat
> 100% wool
> shoulders 18"
> armpit-to-armpit 21"
> sleeves 25"
> length 30"
> asking *$40 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Charcoal Grey Shetland Size SMALL
> *$25 shipped*
> 
> 
> J. Crew Cable-knit Red Sweater (wool blend) Size SMALL
> *$15 shipped*
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Button-Down, Size 14.5 Classic fit
> *$15 shipped*
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Half-Zip Royal Blue Sweater 100% cotton Size SMALL
> *$30 shipped*
> 
> *
> 
> PM if interested.*


Navy Blazer and Navy crewneck sweater that were previously listed are SOLD. Above remaining items are still available. Some are listed on eBay now but if someone on here wants them, I'll just end the auction. Let me know...


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*

all ties have been claimed.
thanks!



jfkemd said:


> all are in the 3-3.25 inch range
> 1. madras tie, ferrell reed for nordstrom--$5
> 2. yankee peddler--$5
> 3. atkinson wool tie, Albert Ltd in Seattle--$7
> 4. robert talbott wool tie for nordstrom--$7
> 5. atkins roos tie--$5
> 6. 2 emblematics--red one is from rooster, green one by Ram--$3 each
> will cut you a deal if taken as a lot.


----------



## Joe Tradly

jfkemd said:


> all ties have been claimed.
> thanks!


It's all in your photography! Nothing like minimum depth of field to make a tie look great!

JB


----------



## Piscator

*Four BB OCBDs*

I've got four regular-fit Brooks Brothers OCBDs to offer...they are all classic cotton (must iron), sized 17x37. Two are blue, one is blue u-stripe, and one is burgundy u-stripe. They have only been worn a time or two each, and as such, are in like-new condition. I bought them only a couple of months back, and have since decided to go for slim fit instead.

$30 each or $100 for all four...shipping included...Paypal works best for me.

PM me if you're interested...I can post photos later if requested.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Items for sale (more info forthcoming). I"m willing to listen to offers on the Press suit...*

J. Press Pressidential (top of the line) Gray Nailhead sack suit. Size 40R. Only worn 3 times and in perfect condition. Measurements to follow. Paid $225. *Will consider reasonable offers*.

AE MacNeil Brown Pebblegrain Longwings. Size 9 D. Very good condition. *$30*.

Brooks Brothers Sage Green Cord Sack jacket. 40 R. Measurements: Chest...22.25"/Sleeve...24.75"/Shoulder...19"/Length...30.5". Great condition. *$35*.

LL Bean Original Field Coat w/ Plaid Wool Liner. Size S. Almost new. *$30*.

Brooks Brothers Tropical Wool Dress pants. Charcoal. FF, Cuffed. Size 35 waist, 30.5" inseam. 1.75" cuff. New old stock w/out tags (removed but never worn). *$30*.

APC New Standard jeans. Size 33x34. Japanese Selvedge denim. Worn for 3 months. Washed once. Great condition. *$60*.

More info available. Pics available by email (please PM).


----------



## AlanC

^Great buy on those MacNeils.


----------



## Patrick06790

*J Press suede wingtip bals 9.5 D*

These just don't fit. Paid about $230 during the summer sale in 07. Worn maybe half a dozen times, with an insert, to no avail. Looking for $125 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.

Note some wear on the right shoe, from driving I guess. Nothing that can't be attended to with a suede brush (which I couldn't find for the photo).


----------



## TradTeacher

Measurements on the Press suit:

*Jacket:*
Chest: 22"
Length: 31"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 24.75"

*Pants:*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 31"

Note that the pants are flat front but uncuffed. However, there is 3.25" of extra material hemmed that would allow for cuffs if you so desired.


----------



## AlanC

I've got some items that I've shrunk out of. More items will show up as time goes on, but here is a first attempt at clearing some things out.

If you're interested in multiple items we can probably work out a deal.

*Paypal only, prices include delivery CONUS.*

*SOLD* pending payment NWT J Press Reds -- Sz 34 (unhemmed)
Plain front
From 2005, tagged $79, currently retail for $98
Yours for *$50 delivered*!
https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/2910/p1014411.jpg[/IMG] https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1594/p1014412.jpg

[B]NWT Land's End[/B] seersucker trousers -- Sz 34
Plain front, hemmed & cuffed to an [B]inseam of 31.5"[/B]
[B]$25 delivered[/B]

[B]Sold[/B] pending payment Bills Khakis stone twill -- Sz 35
Hemmed (no cuffs) to an inseam of: ~31" (just a hair under that)
[B]$30 delivered[/B]

[B]Polo[/B] lightweight blue cotton trousers
Tagged: 35 x 30
Plain front, no cuffs.
[B]$18 delivered[/B]

[B]Polo[/B] lightweight white cotton trousers
Tagged size: 34 x 32
Plain front, no cuffs
[B]$18 delivered[/B]

[B]Brooks Bros [/B]linen trousers
Tagged size: 35 x 32
Pleats, cuffed
[B]$18 delivered[/B]

[B]Brooks Bros[/B] OCBD -- 16.5 x 33
[B]$22 delivered[/B]

SOLD! [B]Brooks Bros[/B] Golden Fleece polo -- sz. M
[B]$18 delivered[/B]


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

price drops


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brooks Brothers 40R suits/blazers
> 
> I've been holding on to these expecting to grow into them but that's silly and closet space limited, time to go.
> Would love it if a 40R who has outgrown his old 38R stuff would offer up a trade.
> 
> Obviously, if someone wants more than one thing shipping will be cheaper (large flat rate would probably knock probably $7 off the cost).
> 
> *All of these are darker in person than in the pictures (and not faded, dusty or washed out as they appear) I've mistakenly adjusted my flash and can't figure out how to re-adjust it back to normal.*
> PM for bigger, more detailed pictures
> 
> 2)
> Old pre-outlet 346 hopsack blazer
> 40R, 3/2 sack, patch pockets
> chest- 21"
> shoulder- 17"
> sleeve- 24"
> *$30 shipped*
> 
> 3)
> 40R Gray wool, PoW check suit
> 2-button, darted, fully lined
> chest- 21.75"
> shoulder- 18.5"
> sleeve- 25"
> 
> trousers
> flat front, 1.75" cuffs
> waist (across) 17-17.5"
> inseam 28.5" (nearly 5" to let out if you sacrifice cuffs)
> *$40 shipped*
> 
> 4)
> 40R Gray "Brooks Blend" PoW check suit
> 3/4 lined, 3/2 sack
> chest-22"
> shoulder-18"
> sleeve 24.5"
> 
> trousers
> flat front, 1.5" cuffs
> waist (across) 17-17.5"
> 28.25" inseam (again, almost 5" to let out if you remove cuffs)
> *$40 shipped*
> 
> 5)
> Brooks Brothers sweater/long sleeve polo shirt
> size large, 25" chest, pale yellow, cotton, more of a thin sweater knit than a pique knit
> *$12 shipped*


----------



## TradTeacher

AE MacNeils and BB trousers are both *SOLD*, pending payment.


----------



## Calvin500

Calvin500 said:


> Southwick subtle grey plaid, herringbone, 2-button sack sportcoat 40 S. Gorgeous. 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the golden thread coming off on the tag fool you; this is in really great condition. $45 CONUS.


SOLD!


----------



## Calvin500

The latest home-made bow tie. I think it's my favorite. Made last night, worn today.

The seersucker sweat shop taskmaster says she's only got enough fabric for 8 of these, and it probably can't be had again. So if you want one, DM me.


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD*!



Patrick06790 said:


> These just don't fit. Paid about $230 during the summer sale in 07. Worn maybe half a dozen times, with an insert, to no avail. Looking for $125 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.
> 
> Note some wear on the right shoe, from driving I guess. Nothing that can't be attended to with a suede brush (which I couldn't find for the photo).


----------



## MDunle3199

*Andover Shop Sportcoat*

Hello everyone

It has darts but is from the Andover Shop, so I hope that is trad enough. Sportcoat is tagged as 39S, listed as from 2001 and has working buttonholes. Asking $45 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.

https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/IMG_2010.jpg

https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/IMG_2011.jpg


----------



## swb120

*NWT Harvard Medical School tie with crest, 100% silk*

Up for sale is a beautiful navy NWT tie for Harvard Med School, with the med. school's crest. 100% silk. Measures 3 3/5" wide. Asking *$35 shipped*.


----------



## Ron_A

^ That's a beautiful tie. Unfortunately, I attended neither Harvard nor its medical school, and I'd hate to be accosted on the street by an angry Harvard Medical School grad.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Sport Coat*

I have this sport coat from Press in a 42R for sale:

https://www.jpressonline.com/sale_sportcoats_detail.php?ix=5

Purchased new last year. Beautiful coat, I just don't wear it enough and need to free up closet space.

$65 shipped CONUS.

Please PM with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## Duck

Duck said:


> Sorry that is has taken me so long to post these pictures. PM with any questions or interest.
> 
> I have two pairs that I am selling. The first pair is a calfskin Brooks penny loafer that retails for $188. These have been worn twice in the store. Size 8D and in perfect condition. I am asking $100 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the Black Tassel Shell Loafers. Like I said earlier these shoes were tried on 5 to 7 times in the store and never left the Brooks store. They are absolutely beautiful! Alden made, size 9C. They retail for $598 in store but I am reducing the price since they have been tried on to $398 shipped lower 48. If you have been looking for new shell at a reduced price, this is your day.


Final price drops before hitting ebay.

Calf loafers $75 
Shell tassels $325

Or make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Sport Coat SOLD!*

SOLD!

(My apologies for not replying personally to each gent who inquired about the coat; there were quite a few of you.)



TDI GUY said:


> I have this sport coat from Press in a 42R for sale:
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/sale_sportcoats_detail.php?ix=5
> 
> Purchased new last year. Beautiful coat, I just don't wear it enough and need to free up closet space.
> 
> $65 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Some used Brooks Brothers OCBDs, all in very nice condition. $23 each shipped CONUS. Buy more than one shirt and subtract $4 from each additional shirt.

1) 15.5/32, 100% cotton, made in US, slim fit, blue u-stripe

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/brblu.jpg/

2) SOLD

3) 15/32-33, 100% cotton, slim-fit, non-iron, made in Malaysia, green u-stripe

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/brgru.jpg/

4) 16/33 (label removed but measures to this), 100% cotton, feels like non-iron, probably made in Malaysia, blue u-stripe

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/12345zzk.jpg/

5) 16/36, 100% cotton, made in US, red u-stripe

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/brredu.jpg/

6) 16.5/36, 100% cotton, made in US, blue

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/123456cmc.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Sack Coats for Sale*

Hello everyone, the following are available

BB Sack tagged as a 43L. Asking $45 shipped in the lower 48. PM if interested.
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSack1.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSAck2.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSAck3.jpg

Gray Sack from the former Yale Co-op. Asking $45 shipped in the lower 48. PM if interested. Measurements as follows:
Chest 21 inches (shoulder to shoulder)
Length 33 inches
Sleeve length 25 inches
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack1.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack2.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack3.jpg

Green/Brown sack from the famous/infamous Robert Hall. Asking $25 shipped in the lower 48. PM if interested. Measurements as follows:
Chest (shoulder to shoulder) 20 inches
Jacket length 30 inches
Sleeve length 25 inches
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/HallSack1.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*AE Walden, black, 9D*

A very nice pair of black pennies that are just a bit short for me. Looking to recoup eBay expenditure. Very clean, light wear. $35 shipped CONUS. Send me a PM and be aware that my home computer has conked out so if I don't respond immediately don't worry.


----------



## jfkemd

a couple of jackets.
1. 3/2 sack--looks like a light tweed
from Robert Kirk Ltd, San Francisco
marked as 42R
shoulders: 18.25
length: 30
armpit: 22
sleeves: 25
$35

2. oiled cotton jacket--very similar to a Barbour
brand is Oxford, Made in England
Marked as M, UK 40
shoulders: 23.5
armpit: 27
length: 32--goes down to the upper thigh level
$30


----------



## jfkemd

*will also accept trades*

by the way
will also accept trades--I am looking for
a 39 or 40R sack blazer



jfkemd said:


> a couple of jackets.
> 1. 3/2 sack--looks like a light tweed
> from Robert Kirk Ltd, San Francisco
> marked as 42R
> shoulders: 18.25
> length: 30
> armpit: 22
> sleeves: 25
> $35
> 
> 2. oiled cotton jacket--very similar to a Barbour
> brand is Oxford, Made in England
> Marked as M, UK 40
> shoulders: 23.5
> armpit: 27
> length: 32--goes down to the upper thigh level
> $30


----------



## MDunle3199

*Huntington Sack Sportcoat 46L*

*Price Drop*

Grey/Black Pattern
Made of 100% Peruvian Alpaca Wool
Asking *$35* shipped in the lower 48 states
PM if interested


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Sack Suits for Sale*

BB Makers 3/2 Sack Suit 
2 Sleeve buttons
Grey (Jacket lined to armholes)
Tagged 42L
Pants are 38X32
Jacket length is 33.5 inches
Sleeve length is 26.5 inches
Asking $75 shipped to the lower 48

















































BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack Suit 
3 Sleeve Buttons
Glenurquart Plaid
Fully Lined Jacket
Tagged 41R
Sleeve 24.5
Jacket Length 32 inches

























Pants are 35X29. There is a small 1/4 inch slit on the left front pant leg. I've tried to get a decent pic of it here. 
















Asking $75 shipped to the lower 48

PM With interest.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Brooksgate Herringbone Jacket 39R*

Grey Herringbone 39R
Brown Leather Buttons (2 in front 2 on each sleeve)
Has Darts
Asking $30 shipped to lower 48


----------



## TDI GUY

*NOS Dexter Loafers*

This was a heartbreaker. Found a pair of NOS Dexter Made in USA black beefroll penny loafers on Ebay. Brand new in original box. A 9.5D, but too tight for my feet. Would probably work with a 9 or narrow 9.5. Asking $50 shipped CONUS to recoup money spent and pass along a great find to another forum member.










Please PM with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## C. Sharp

TDI GUY said:


> This was a heartbreaker. Found a pair of NOS Dexter Made in USA black beefroll penny loafers on Ebay. Brand new in original box. A 9.5D, but too tight for my feet. Would probably work with a 9 or narrow 9.5. Asking $50 shipped CONUS to recoup money spent and pass along a great find to another forum member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


Know how you feel. Once owned a pair in Cordovan. I miss them. Should make some one happy at that price.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*#1 IS SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> Some used Brooks Brothers OCBDs, all in very nice condition. $23 each shipped CONUS. Buy more than one shirt and subtract $4 from each additional shirt.
> 
> 1) 15.5/32, 100% cotton, made in US, slim fit, blue u-stripe
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/brblu.jpg/
> 
> 2) SOLD
> 
> 3) 15/32-33, 100% cotton, slim-fit, non-iron, made in Malaysia, green u-stripe
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/brgru.jpg/
> 
> 4) 16/33 (label removed but measures to this), 100% cotton, feels like non-iron, probably made in Malaysia, blue u-stripe
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/12345zzk.jpg/
> 
> 5) 16/36, 100% cotton, made in US, red u-stripe
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/brredu.jpg/
> 
> 6) 16.5/36, 100% cotton, made in US, blue
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/123456cmc.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

both coats are sold pending funds.
thanks!



jfkemd said:


> by the way
> will also accept trades--I am looking for
> a 39 or 40R sack blazer


----------



## Cuttington III

*kenmoors & brooksblend sack blazer*

my local thrift has a pair of florsheim imperial kenmoors in what appears to be shell (at least what looks like shell to my ancient order of the horse's neophyte eyes - no grain and subtle rolling crease) that could use some tlc. still servicable with a good polishing/buffing. size 11c - just one size too small for me. they are asking $15.00 (haven't bought them yet). pm if interested.

i also found a size 44l "brooksblend" (from the search function I found out its a poly/cotton blend but the fabric feels good to the touch to me at least) sack blazer. the buttons have the "buckingham palace gate" logo on them. two buttons on each sleeve. it needs a good dry cleaning and the lining is pulling away in a couple spots - especially on the left arhmhole.
i paid $2.98 for it. please pm if you are interested. it would make a good beater summer blazer. a little snug for me - i need a 46l.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers Brown Herringbone Sack Size 39R*

Hello everyone

Brooks Brothers Brown Herringbone Sack Size 39R. Inside tag reads 39ML, which I have been told by another member is Medium Long. Asking $40 shipped in the lower 48 states. PM if interested.

Jacket length is 31.5 inches
Sleeve length is 25 inches


----------



## Orgetorix

MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brown Herringbone Sack Size 39R. Inside tag reads 39ML, which I am assuming is a Medium Length. Asking $40 shipped in the lower 48 states. PM if interested.


It's a Medium Long, which Brooks used to carry. In between Regular and Long.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

too many shirts etc...

BB Cardigan
saddle-shoulder, pockets, lambswool, made in UK, dark burgundy color (not showing up well in pictures).
size 40 (runs a bit big)
$25 shipped

BB 16-R sport shirt
red & green holiday tartan
regular thickness pinpoint cotton, not flannel
_massive_ chest size (the reason I'm selling) almost 27" pit-to-pit
$15 shipped

BB sport shirt
size L, long sleeve, summer;kight colored plaid, not madras
$15 shipped

RL Custom Fit shirt
16/L
Brownish/Olive Gingham
fit is slimmer than a normal RL shirt, around a 23" chest
$15 shipped

Also have a light blue PRL OCBD 16.5x35 (w/logo on chest)
$5 with any of above shirts, or $10 shipped

some price drops on 40R stuff as well:


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *All of these are darker in person than in the pictures (and not faded, dusty or washed out as they appear) I've mistakenly adjusted my flash and can't figure out how to re-adjust it back to normal.*
> PM for bigger, more detailed pictures
> 
> Old pre-outlet 346 hopsack blazer
> 40R, 3/2 sack, patch pockets
> chest- 21"
> shoulder- 17"
> sleeve- 24"
> $25 shipped
> 
> 3)
> 40R Gray wool, PoW check suit
> 2-button, darted, fully lined
> chest- 21.75"
> shoulder- 18.5"
> sleeve- 25"
> 
> trousers
> flat front, 1.75" cuffs
> waist (across) 17-17.5"
> inseam 28.5" (nearly 5" to let out if you sacrifice cuffs)
> $35 shipped
> 
> 4)
> 40R Gray "Brooks Blend" PoW check suit
> 3/4 lined, 3/2 sack
> chest-22"
> shoulder-18"
> sleeve 24.5"
> 
> trousers
> flat front, 1.5" cuffs
> waist (across) 17-17.5"
> 28.25" inseam (again, almost 5" to let out if you remove cuffs)
> $35 shipped


----------



## Mannix

Some clothing and a pair of shoes at this link...

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=124994


----------



## Got Shell?

This is a black/white classic herringbone sportcoat from Polo Ralph Lauren. Made in USA, quality was very high during this period. size 40R - measurements; sleeves 25" shoulders 19" armpit-armpit 21" length from bottom of collar 30.75. Shows no signs of wear, no odors, fully lined. Darted! Fully canvassed AFAIK Single vent in back. $30 shipped


----------



## Got Shell?

This is a 4 button (rolled to the third) herringbone sportcoat in a very classic fabric from Polo Ralph Lauren. Made in USA, fully canvassed. Darted. Double vented in the back, no tears, holes, odors. Measurements; sleeves 25", shoulders 18.5", armpit to armpit 20.5", length from bottom of collar, 30". $40 shipped.


----------



## Got Shell?

This is a Donegal Mist/ Carson Pirie Scott herringbone tweed sportcoat in a classic black/white herringbone pattern. The jacket is lined only in the shoulders and has no visible wear or flaws. It has nice dark mother of pearl-ish buttons and a center vented back. 19" shoulders, 43" chest, 31" from bottom of collar down, 25" sleeves. $30 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

PM sent on Donegal Mist jacket! 

(I'm hoping that this is the end of my decade-or-so long search for one in my size and price range! :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Got Shell?

The donegal is sold pending payment


----------



## Got Shell?

The donegal is sold to the man in the front row with the tweed hat and suit, pending payment. We're making dreams come true today on AAAC!


----------



## Cardinals5

Congrats TweedyD! It's always great to find something after a long search - it makes it that much sweeter :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ComboOrgan

*BB 39L Seersucker Jacket - $25 shipped - SOLD*

*SOLD*

Here's a link to the auction I won:

It has pretty much all the info you need, with pictures.

I bought it, and it doesn't fit, so I'm offering it here for the same price I paid with shipping.

$25 shipped


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Black Cliftons 9EEE*

Hello everyone

Size 9EEE AE Cliftons for sale. In good condition, some creasing in the fronts. Asking $35 shipped in the lower 48 states. PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Polo Brown Perf. Captoe 11.5 D Benchmade in England*

Asking $60 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

Got Shell? said:


> The donegal is sold to the man in the front row with the tweed hat and suit, pending payment. We're making dreams come true today on AAAC!


Yes indeed; thanks for your kind words, GotShell? and Cardinals5!

This has certainly made this a very memorable Father's Day..... as did the handmade card I received this morning from my daughter! :icon_smile_big:

And, yes, I do even have a tweed suit, which I pair with a tweed hat when weather requires. I even have little tweed lenses for my spectacles...


----------



## MDunle3199

*Andover Coat no Longer Available*

Coat no longer available



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> It has darts but is from the Andover Shop, so I hope that is trad enough. Sportcoat is tagged as 39S, listed as from 2001 and has working buttonholes. Asking $45 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.
> 
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/IMG_2010.jpg
> 
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/IMG_2011.jpg


----------



## MDunle3199

*Sack Sport Coat Update*

Robert Hall no longer available; price reductions on the other coats.

Hello everyone, the following are available

BB Sack tagged as a 43L. Asking *$35* shipped in the lower 48. PM if interested.
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack%20Coats/BBSack1.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSAck2.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSAck3.jpg

Gray Sack from the former Yale Co-op. Asking *$35* shipped in the lower 48. PM if interested. Measurements as follows:
Chest 44 inches
Length 33 inches
Sleeve length 25 inches
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack1.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack2.jpg
https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack3.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Great buy on those.



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking $60 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.
> 
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Polo1.jpg


----------



## Got Shell?

The black & white herringbone jacket is now sold. The brown is still available and very nice, if not strictly trad. Thanks


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AlanC said:


> Great buy on those.


yeah,
Anyone know how they run size wise?
I've had some PRL shoes runs very small before, but it seems like they use a bunch of different makers....


----------



## C. Sharp

I saw a few items the others days that still may be available. the first was a 42 POLO 100% Shetland sports coat. two button looked like 1980's styling. (I believe black and white herringbone) 

A pair of Worthington's(?) 10.5 (D)?that were an unadorned Tan, welted shoes with replacement heels and a small "Aldi Stevenson spot in the sole of one shoe" Would not have given them much thought but they looked well loved and had a nice patina.

A very strange pair of Nettleton Black Long wing safety shoes? also 10.5 (D)? I guess it says I can style on the factory floor with out getting my toes crushed:icon_smile_wink:

Sorry I do not have more details if you have any interest please PM me and I can go back for a second look and or purchase if still available.


----------



## TDI GUY

Measurements for the Dexter pennies might help.

L x W along sole at longest and widest points:

11 & 3/8" x 3 & 7/8"

Would still like to get $50 shipped CONUS for these (easily worth it) but if you don't feel that price is fair pm me and let me know.

Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> This was a heartbreaker. Found a pair of NOS Dexter Made in USA black beefroll penny loafers on Ebay. Brand new in original box. A 9.5D, but too tight for my feet. Would probably work with a 9 or narrow 9.5. Asking $50 shipped CONUS to recoup money spent and pass along a great find to another forum member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## anonymouz

A couple of ties for sale. $10 shipped each CONUS. Discounts offered if multiples are bought.










1. 57" x 4"
2. 57" x 4"










3. 57" x 3.5"
4. 59" x 4"










5. 57.5" x 3,75"
6. 57" x 3.75"










7. 58" x 3.5"
8. 53" x 2.25"


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB University Shop Brown Herringbone Sack Suit 38L*

Pants are 31x32
Jacket Length 31.5 inches
Sleeve length 25.5 inches


































Asking $70 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

C. Sharp said:


> Sorry I do not have more details if you have any interest please PM me and I can go back for a second look and or purchase if still available.


Nothing in my size, but that's a _very _kind offer! :icon_smile:


----------



## Got Shell?

Please go see if they have any donegal mist!


----------



## UgaVII's Trad

Would anyone be willing to part ways with a 39 or 40L tweed sport coat? Please PM me if you have something that may fit the bill. Thanks!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Allen Edmonds Grayson brown tassel loafers, size 10 1/2 C. The leather on these is very soft and the uppers are in excellent condition. There is one nick to the toe of the right shoe, which I have shown in a picture. It is not deep, in fact, hard to see. The heels and soles are at least 90%. Asking $95 shipped east of the Mississippi, $100 west.

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/aegr.jpg/
*MORE PICTURES HERE*
https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aegr6.jpg

Also still available...

I found these shoes at an estate sale yesterday and couldn't convince myself not to buy them, despite the fact that they were far too tight. I think I was just stunned by the Bostonian name on a shoe this well made, although I know that that's how it once was. Regardless, they don't fit so if anyone wants them I'll ship them out cheap...$45 east of the Mississippi, $50 west. If the shoe appeals to you, the leather is very nice and they have very little wear.
*MORE PICS HERE*https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bos2w.jpg
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bosp.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bos3.jpg/


----------



## C. Sharp

Got Shell? said:


> Please go see if they have any donegal mist!


Hi,

I am not sure if this was for me to answer but I have not seen any Donegal mist jackets in any of my outings. Found a Magee Sweater once.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD *Levi's 514 Tumbled Rigid*
Tagged size: 34 x 30
Never washed, worn a handful of times.

These are a great entry into jeans. Be advised that they are a slim fit. They're in perfect shape. I've shrunk out of them so they need to go.

Waist:17.5"
Inseam: 32"

*$25* delivered CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## TDI GUY

Alan-
I hope you won't mind, but I feel it worth mentioning that these jeans launched their own thread a few months back.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=89086&highlight=denim


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD SOLD SOLD*



Patrick06790 said:


> A very nice pair of black pennies that are just a bit short for me. Looking to recoup eBay expenditure. Very clean, light wear. $35 shipped CONUS. Send me a PM and be aware that my home computer has conked out so if I don't respond immediately don't worry.


----------



## swb120

Price reduced to $25 shipped.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a beautiful navy NWT tie for Harvard Med School, with the med. school's crest. 100% silk. Measures 3 3/5" wide. Asking *$35 shipped*.


----------



## swb120

Price reduced to *$120 shipped*. Beautiful coat.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a Barbour Beaufort waxed cotton jacket/coat. Size 48/122 cm. In outstanding condition - worn very little. This one has the classic green/yellow/white tartan lining, which looks brand new (the newest ones on the Barbour website have a darker green/navy plaid...not nearly as nice). No hood, no Barbour pin.
> 
> Hope this finds a good home - it's a beautiful coat. Asking *$175 shipped*.
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0155x.jpg https://img190.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0156b.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced*

Now *$25 shipped*.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are some khakis, in great shape, little wear. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton. Any pair: *$30 shipped*.
> 
> 1) Filson khakis in British tan, tagged size 32, pleated, cuffed. Measurements: waist: 16" (x 2) (w/1" to let out), inseam: 26" (w/1.5" cuffs, i.e. another 3+" to let out if lose the cuffs).
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0208dbj.jpg https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0209.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced*

Now *$25 shipped*.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a NWT Brooks Brothers 100% cotton crewneck sweater in slate blue, size Large. Made in Macau. Measurements: 23 1/4" pit to pit, 26" length from top of collar to bottom. *$30 shipped.*


----------



## AlanC

TDI GUY said:


> Alan-
> I hope you won't mind, but I feel it worth mentioning that these jeans launched their own thread a few months back.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=89086&highlight=denim


True. Do you think I should raise the price? :biggrin2:


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction on BB Sack Suits*

Price Drop on BB Sack Suits



MDunle3199 said:


> BB Makers 3/2 Sack Suit
> 2 Sleeve buttons
> Grey (Jacket lined to armholes)
> Tagged 42L
> Pants are 38X32
> Jacket length is 33.5 inches
> Sleeve length is 26.5 inches
> Asking *$50* shipped to the lower 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack Suit
> 3 Sleeve Buttons
> Glenurquart Plaid
> Fully Lined Jacket
> Tagged 41R
> Sleeve 24.5
> Jacket Length 32 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants are 35X29. There is a small 1/4 inch slit on the left front pant leg. I've tried to get a decent pic of it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking *$50* shipped to the lower 48
> 
> PM With interest.


----------



## TDI GUY

AlanC said:


> True. Do you think I should raise the price? :biggrin2:


haha. That would be a first, would it not? The price on an item _rising _over the course of its life on the exchange? :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two BB 3/2 sack blazers!*

I have two BB 3/2 sack navy blazers to pass on. Both are in absolutely *excellent* condition, of recent manufacture, and both were made in the USA. One is a Brooksease, one is not.

I estimate them as being 46L, but will post measurements later.

I'd like $50 each, or offers, shipped in CONUS. I'm also open to trades, especially 43L 3/2 sack blazers, Harris tweeds--or Donegal Mists! :icon_smile_wink:

*Please PM (NOT email!) with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free jeans!*

Ok, following AlanC, I have a pair of jeans to give away. Levis Relaxed Fit, 34/34. BE WARNED--these fit more like 32/34!

*$5* to offset postage in CONUS would be great, but not necessary!

*Please PM (not email!) with interest!*


----------



## Ron_A

*Barbour Beaufort*

SWB, PM sent re: Barbour.


----------



## S. Kelly

I have 2 pair of Sperry Topsider AOs, one pair in Kelly green the other in a light blue (Carolina blue?). Both size 13 and both worn exactly once apiece. $15 plus S&H ($8)/pair.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Ron_A said:


> SWB, PM sent re: Barbour.


Thank you Ron, my self control was waning.


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I have two BB 3/2 sack navy blazers to pass on. Both are in absolutely *excellent* condition, of recent manufacture, and both were made in the USA. One is a Brooksease, one is not.
> 
> I estimate them as being 46L, but will post measurements later.
> 
> I'd like $50 each, or offers, shipped in CONUS. I'm also open to trades, especially 43L 3/2 sack blazers, Harris tweeds--or Donegal Mists! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> *Please PM (NOT email!) with interest!*


MEASUREMENTS on blazers:

*Please note that the Brooksease has patch pockets, while the other has flap pockets. *

46L BB 3/2 navy sack Brooksease:

Length from bottom of collar: 32
Chest, armpit to armpit: 23.75 
Sleeve length: 25.75

46L BB 3/2 navy sack:

Length: 32
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25.5/25.75

*$50 each; offers welcome. Please PM with interest!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

Hart, Schaffner and Marx NWT flat front flannel trouser, size 38 with an unfinished hem. Grey with a touch of blue. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/hsn.jpg/
https://img341.imageshack.us/i/hsm.jpg/

*AE Graysons NOW $85/$90*


tonylumpkin said:


> Allen Edmonds Grayson brown tassel loafers, size 10 1/2 C. The leather on these is very soft and the uppers are in excellent condition. There is one nick to the toe of the right shoe, which I have shown in a picture. It is not deep, in fact, hard to see. The heels and soles are at least 90%. Asking $95 shipped east of the Mississippi, $100 west.
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/aegr.jpg/
> *MORE PICTURES HERE*
> https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aegr6.jpg
> 
> Also still available...
> 
> I found these shoes at an estate sale yesterday and couldn't convince myself not to buy them, despite the fact that they were far too tight. I think I was just stunned by the Bostonian name on a shoe this well made, although I know that that's how it once was. Regardless, they don't fit so if anyone wants them I'll ship them out cheap...$45 east of the Mississippi, $50 west. If the shoe appeals to you, the leather is very nice and they have very little wear.
> *MORE PICS HERE*https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bos2w.jpg
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bosp.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bos3.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB belt strap*

I have a recent BB black belt strap--the sort with snaps, designed to take a slide buckle--to pass on. It's a size 44, but given how these work would work well for a size 42, or even a size 40. I'd like $30 shipped in CONUS, or would be happy to consider offers, or (preferred) trade for a size 38 belt strap from Brooks, Trafalgar, or equivalent!

And if anyone has a size 38 strap they'd like to sell, I'm interested!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*17.5-36 Hilditch and Key shirt*

I have a size 17.5-36 red striped Hilditch and Key shirt to pass on. (This is like a BB university stripe, with slightly thinner stripes, so it's not a violently striped Jermyn Street shirt!) It's in absolutely excellent condition, with (of course) French cuffs, a long tail, MOP buttons--the full Jermyn Street deal! I'm passing this on simply as it gets no wear from me.... It's just too nice a shirt for a junior academic to sport!

I'd like *$45 shipped in CONUS--a steal compared to ebay prices! :icon_smile_wink:*

*Please PM with interest.*

PS: I might also have a couple of other H&K shirts in the same size to pass on--let me know if you're interested!


----------



## TweedyDon

*46L BB seersucker suit*

I have a size 46L BB blue and white seersucker suit of recent manufacture to pass on. I noticed some time go that there are a couple of small brown spots on the front of the (pleated, cuffed) trousers, but I can't find them this morning, so I'm sure they'll come out with dry cleaning. I'll post measurements later, but the jacket measures to 46L and the pants are 19.25 across, with an inseam of 30; about 2" to let down if you lose the cuffs.

I'm asking $35 or offers shipped in CONUS; priced to reflect the (possibly removeable) spots on the trousers, since the jacket could easily be used on its own! :icon_smile:

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## MDunle3199

*Polo Brown Perf. Captoe 11.5 D Benchmade in England*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking *$55* shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB University Shop Brown Herringbone Sack Suit 38L*

*SOLD*

Price reduction to *$60* shipped in lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.



MDunle3199 said:


> Pants are 31x32
> Jacket Length 31.5 inches
> Sleeve length 25.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*

Now $20!



AlanC said:


> *Levi's 514 Tumbled Rigid*
> Tagged size: 34 x 30
> Never washed, worn a handful of times.
> 
> These are a great entry into jeans. Be advised that they are a slim fit. They're in perfect shape. I've shrunk out of them so they need to go.
> 
> Waist:17.5"
> Inseam: 32"
> 
> *$25* delivered CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## M. Charles

*Now sold*



M. Charles said:


> NWT Cable Car Clothiers Harris Tweed Sport Coat - 40R
> 
> Top of the line Southwick, Douglas model--I was told it's fully canvassed. Beautiful heathered brown with some hint of grey. New with tags, never worn. Retails for $999. Asking $295 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2727680490104509546MjhlCy
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2168586440104509546FpnFIb
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2768796610104509546BUddUr
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2818060200104509546QJQnXL
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2227639570104509546jmYbVm
> 
> Approximate measurements:
> 
> 18.25 shoulders
> 21.5 chest
> 31 length
> 25 sleeve


----------



## swb120

Barbour coat is now sold. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> *Items for sale (more info forthcoming). I"m willing to listen to offers on the Press suit...*
> 
> J. Press Pressidential (top of the line) Gray Nailhead sack suit. Size 40R. Only worn 3 times and in perfect condition. Measurements to follow. Paid $225. *Will consider reasonable offers*.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sage Green Cord Sack jacket. 40 R. Measurements: Chest...22.25"/Sleeve...24.75"/Shoulder...19"/Length...30.5". Great condition. *$35*.
> 
> LL Bean Original Field Coat w/ Plaid Wool Liner. Size S. Almost new. *$30*.
> 
> APC New Standard jeans. Size 33x34. Japanese Selvedge denim. Worn for 3 months. Washed once. Great condition. *$60*.
> 
> More info available. Pics available by email (please PM).


Brooks Cord Sack now *SOLD, *pending payment. Other items still remain. Someone should get in on the Press suit. It's a true steal!


----------



## anonymouz

updated



anonymouz said:


> A couple of ties for sale. $10 shipped each CONUS. Discounts offered if multiples are bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 57" x 4"
> 2. 57" x 4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 57" x 3.5"
> 4. 59" x 4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. SOLD
> 6. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. 58" x 3.5"
> 8. SOLD


----------



## Zon Jr.

*Bass Weejuns Brown 9.5D Great condition $38 shipped*

Sold


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I have a recent BB black belt strap--the sort with snaps, designed to take a slide buckle--to pass on. It's a size 44, but given how these work would work well for a size 42, or even a size 40. I'd like $30 shipped in CONUS, or would be happy to consider offers, or (preferred) trade for a size 38 belt strap from Brooks, Trafalgar, or equivalent!
> 
> And if anyone has a size 38 strap they'd like to sell, I'm interested!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


This strap has now been claimed.

*But, if anyone has a size 38 strap for a slide buckle they're not using, I'm still looking!*


----------



## UgaVII's Trad

UgaVII's Trad said:


> Would anyone be willing to part ways with a 39 or 40L tweed sport coat? Please PM me if you have something that may fit the bill. Thanks!


still looking, thanks:icon_smile:


----------



## brozek

*Summer pants*

I have two pairs of summer chinos for sale - both flat-front, both light-weight, both cheap. Payment would be via paypal, and I can ship as soon as today. PM me if you're interested - thanks!

1) RL Polo, 34x34, 100% cotton, $20 shipped









2) Brooks Brothers Hudson, 36x30, 58% cotton/42% linen, $25 shipped


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reduction*

Now $40 shipped!



TDI GUY said:


> This was a heartbreaker. Found a pair of NOS Dexter Made in USA black beefroll penny loafers on Ebay. Brand new in original box. A 9.5D, but too tight for my feet. Would probably work with a 9 or narrow 9.5. Asking $50 shipped CONUS to recoup money spent and pass along a great find to another forum member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Bass Dirty Bucks*

I still have these available. Thought I'd give them one last shot.

$20 shipped CONUS



TDI GUY said:


> Bass Dirty Bucks. Very Light Wear: 9.75 out of 10. Tagged 10M but seem to fit on the smaller side (I wear 9.5 in AE, Florsheim, Sebago, etc., and these fit me fine). Longest and Widest Measurement: 12" x 4.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with interest.


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers Alden LHS 763 shell cordovan loafers #8 color, sz. 9.5C 10C*

Listed in the Sales Forum: a pair of Brooks Brothers / Alden LHS shell cordovan loafers. Gorgeous #8 color. These have been worn enough to have developed a lovely patina. Model no. 763.

Size 9.5C, but as is true of the sizing on the LHS, you may want to size 1/2 size down. These would fit a 10C or D perfectly. I wear a 10D and have a 9.5D in BB/Alden LHS, and these were the perfect length for me, just slightly tight (though were perfect without socks).

Uppers are in great condition. The soles still have some wear left in them, though they will likely need to be replaced within a year of regular wear. The heels also show wear, and will need to be replaced, as well. As you likely know, Alden offers complete refurbishing, which these may be a candidate for in a year or two.

Asking *$125 plus shipping*.

Please contact me with any questions.
[more photos in sales forum listing]


----------



## Zon Jr.

*TIES--- 3 Brooks Bros.; 4 Polo NOS w/tags*

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=124980


----------



## MDunle3199

*Sack Coats are No Longer Available*

Sack Coats No Longer Available



MDunle3199 said:


> Robert Hall no longer available; price reductions on the other coats.
> 
> Hello everyone, the following are available
> 
> BB Sack tagged as a 43L. Asking *$35* shipped in the lower 48. PM if interested.
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSack1.jpg
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSAck2.jpg
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/BBSAck3.jpg
> 
> Gray Sack from the former Yale Co-op. Asking *$35* shipped in the lower 48. PM if interested. Measurements as follows:
> Chest 44 inches
> Length 33 inches
> Sleeve length 25 inches
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack1.jpg
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack2.jpg
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/Sack Coats/YaleSack3.jpg


----------



## Pentheos

As some of you know, I'm about to embark on a cross-country move from Atlanta to Berkeley, California. It's therefore a good time to have a moving sale. Moreover, my tastes and waist have changed in the last few years, and so some of the clothing no longer fits me. In addition, the climate will be radically different, and I'll have less need of light weight summer clothing.

So over the next few days, I'll be posting not a little bit of clothing. Prices will reflect my desire to move this clothing, not its poor quality or condition. At the very least, I hope to cover shipping costs. I'm open as well to offers, but not trades (with the exception of 12eee shoes - the point here is to get rid of things), and I take paypal.

There'll be polos, button-down short sleeve shirts, khakis, and sport coats. All will be in the XL, 38" waist, 48L size range.

A few items may appear which I've bought or received as freebies from other forum members. I'll try to price these items accordingly. If you see something you sent me, and I'm asking too much for, please let me know. I don't wish to get the better of anyone here.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*tweedydon's brooksease*

My blackberry won't let me pm but I'd like to say PM sent on the brooksease sack unless I missed a post saying otherwise.


----------



## TweedyDon

AdamsSutherland--I'll reserve the Brooksease for you until you can PM me! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Calvin500

Pentheos said:


> 38" waist


Looking forward to things in this size.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*GRAYSONS NOW $65/$70*



tonylumpkin said:


> Allen Edmonds Grayson brown tassel loafers, size 10 1/2 C. The leather on these is very soft and the uppers are in excellent condition. There is one nick to the toe of the right shoe, which I have shown in a picture. It is not deep, in fact, hard to see. The heels and soles are at least 90%. Asking $95 shipped east of the Mississippi, $100 west.
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/aegr.jpg/
> *MORE PICTURES HERE*
> https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aegr6.jpg
> 
> Also still available...
> 
> I found these shoes at an estate sale yesterday and couldn't convince myself not to buy them, despite the fact that they were far too tight. I think I was just stunned by the Bostonian name on a shoe this well made, although I know that that's how it once was. Regardless, they don't fit so if anyone wants them I'll ship them out cheap...$45 east of the Mississippi, $50 west. If the shoe appeals to you, the leather is very nice and they have very little wear.
> *MORE PICS HERE*https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bos2w.jpg
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bosp.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bos3.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> MEASUREMENTS on blazers:
> 
> *Please note that the Brooksease has patch pockets, while the other has flap pockets. *
> 
> 46L BB 3/2 navy sack Brooksease:
> 
> Length from bottom of collar: 32
> Chest, armpit to armpit: 23.75
> Sleeve length: 25.75
> 
> 46L BB 3/2 navy sack:
> 
> Length: 32
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25.5/25.75
> 
> *$50 each; offers welcome. Please PM with interest!*


Brooksease claimed pending payment; the other BB 3/2 sack blazer is still available!


----------



## Pentheos

*Moving Sale: Part One*

"The Good, The Trad, and The Ugly" Moving Sale
Part One
Polos

First up, three Tommy Hilfiger Golf polo shirts in blue, green, and white with contrasting horizontal stripes, bought three years ago, unworn for the last two. In great shape. All three are XL, with these measurements:

chest 48"
waist 48"
length from collar to bottom 33"

I'd like $9.00 per shirt CONUS. Buy two, it's $16.00 CONUS. Buy all three, it's $21.00 CONUS.



























Collar details:


----------



## Calvin500

*Seersucker Update: Bows and Belts*

A couple of recent additions to the seersucker bow tie portfolio:










Just because.










Patchwork. Can't let all those seersucker scraps on the floor go to waste, now, can we? If you'd like one of these, you'll have to make a decent offer, as they take more time and attention than the others, obviously. (DM me)










1 3/4" straight bow tie (a "Jackson"), custom made for the dean of Winthrop University's Dacus Library, a parishioner of mine, whom I have never seen without a bow tie.



















New in the arsenal. Make an offer by DM.


----------



## Pentheos

*Moving Sale: Part Two*

"The Good, The Trad, and The Ugly" Moving Sale
Part Two
Pants

(Individually, I've priced these pants at $25.00. I'll sell them as a lot for $20.00)

*1. Polo Ralph Lauren reverse pleated, no cuff khakis tagged 38x34 (true to length, but are about 37" in the waist)*

$11.00 CONUS

Nearly white in color. I wore these pants during the summer I studied in Paris (1999). In great shape, unworn for probably the last five years.




























*2. Eddie Bauer pleated, no cuff khakis, tagged 38x34 and measure true
*
A light "stone" color. I bought these in 2004. Hardly worn, they're in great shape.

$8.00 CONUS



















*3. Eddie Bauer jeans, tagged 38x34 and measure true*

These are five (?) years old, my only pair of jeans, and hardly worn. Just not my style.

$6.00 CONUS


----------



## Pentheos

*Moving Sale: Part 3.1*

"The Good, The Trad, and The Ugly" Moving Sale
Part 3.1
Sport coat

Tagged 48L Oscar de la Renta jacket. The jacket has two buttons, darts, no vents. So it's far from trad. But the fabric has (I've always thought) a gorgeous black/gray pattern with subtle purple, green, blue and brown stripes. It was bought in the mid to late '90s, but is in perfect shape. Made in Honduras, it's better quality than what you'd pick up today from the same maker.

I can provide specific measurements, but it fits like all other 48Ls I have.

$25.00 CONUS

(The "spot" in the second picture is just some sort of glare or lint on the lens - there is nothing on the jacket.)


----------



## Pentheos

*Moving Sale: Part 3.2*

"The Good, The Trad, and The Ugly" Moving Sale
Part 3.2
Sport coat

Tagged 48L Oscar de la Renta jacket. The jacket is black in a wool, cashmere, nylon blend; it has three buttons, darts, no vents. Interestingly, the softness of the fabric makes the jacket have almost a 3/2 roll, which you can see in the pictures. It's also from the mid to late '90s. I often wore it as a lightweight outer jacket over sweaters and things.

I can provide specific measurements, but it fits like all other 48Ls I have.

$20.00 CONUS

(Again, any spots are from lint on my camera lens; the jacket is in great shape.)


----------



## Pentheos

*Moving Sale: Part 3.3*

"The Good, The Trad, and The Ugly" Moving Sale
Part 3.3

This jacket is the unfortunate result of my first attempt of buying from Ebay only a few days after I found the Ask Andy website. It's a roped-shoulder, two button, unvented navy orphaned suit jacket from Ermenegildo Zegna, made in Switzerland, in a 48L.

I thought it was a navy blazer. It's not.

That said, one could easily swap the buttons out.

I quickly loaded up on real BB blazers, and so this jacket has sat unworn since I bought it last summer. That's unfortunate, as the fit and fabric are very, very nice.

The bad news. The jacket came with two miniature holes on the back and no return policy. Yes, I was that dumb. You can see the repairs I had done in some of the photos below.

So I'm letting it go for $10.00, which may not even cover shipping.

With some new buttons, it'd be a great beater jacket. You could even play at being royalty in extremely high end but slightly worn clothing.

Exact measurements on request, but as I said, it's a perfect fit for a 48L.


----------



## Pentheos

*Moving Sale: Part 3 addendum*

All three jackets can be yours for $40.00 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

Remaining items listed below. *Please PM with offers*! *I'm also interested in securing a size 38 BB or Trafalgar (or equivalent) belts strap for a slide buckle--please PM if you have one you want to get rid of!*

*A) Hilditch and Key shirt*

I have a size 17.5-36 red striped Hilditch and Key shirt to pass on. (This is like a BB university stripe, with slightly thinner stripes, so it's not a violently striped Jermyn Street shirt!) It's in absolutely excellent condition, with (of course) French cuffs, a long tail, MOP buttons--the full Jermyn Street deal! I'm passing this on simply as it gets no wear from me.... It's just too nice a shirt for a junior academic to sport!

I'd like $45 shipped in CONUS--a steal compared to ebay prices!

Please PM with interest.

PS: I might also have a couple of other H&K shirts in the same size to pass on--let me know if you're interested!

*2) 46L BB 3/2 navy sack blazer*, in exellent condition; flap pockets:

Length: 32
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25.5/25.75

Asking $50

*3) Levis Relaxed Fit jeans*, 34/34. BE WARNED--these fit more like 32/34!

$5 to offset postage in CONUS would be great, but not necessary!

*4) BB seersucker suit--46L?*

I have a size 46L BB blue and white seersucker suit of recent manufacture to pass on. I noticed some time go that there are a couple of small brown spots on the front of the (pleated, cuffed) trousers, but I can't find them this morning, so I'm sure they'll come out with dry cleaning. I'll post measurements later, but the jacket measures to 46L and the pants are 19.25 across, with an inseam of 30; about 2" to let down if you lose the cuffs.

I'm asking $35 or offers shipped in CONUS; priced to reflect the (possibly removeable) spots on the trousers, since the jacket could easily be used on its own.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## stfu

Calvin500 said:


> A couple of recent additions to the seersucker bow tie portfolio....


Well, I wasn't going to be so forward as to ask this question ... but now that you have demonstrated additional creations from your wife .....

I am curious if she is interested or able to do tie conversions from straight to bpows as we have seen offered on line. (I ask this having no real knowledge of what in the world it takes to perform this work!)

The creations so far are wonderful.


----------



## Calvin500

^^^ STFU,

She has not yet done a conversion from a necktie to a bow tie, but she has a pile of neckties that she's going to start chipping away at once she fills all the orders for from-scratch seersucker bow ties. I'm sure she'd be willing to cut a deal (i.e., undercut the competition!). 

Calvin


----------



## TDI GUY

SOLD!



TDI GUY said:


> I still have these available. Thought I'd give them one last shot.
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tiffany sterling slide buckle*

I thought I'd post this to see if there's any interest; I'm rather in two minds about passing it on, to be honest, as it's beautiful, but I've found that I only really wear my inherited BB buckle with my great-uncle's initials, and so this just sits in a draw.

It's a plain, heavy, sterling silver Tiffany slide buckle, with the initials "JCL" hand engraved into it at Tiffany's. I checked with my jeweler, and these could readily be buffed out, and, given teh thickness of the silver, it might be possible also to re-engrave it--but the final decision here would only be known once the buffing has been completed. (He recommended, by the way, buffing a layer off the entire front of the buckle, so that the surface remained uniform.)

Anyway, *please feel free to make me an (low-ish!) offer by PM* if interested, and please do bear in mind if you do that I'm really interested in finding this a good home, should I part with it....


----------



## swb120

*Robert Talbott Best of Class OCBD Oxford cloth button downs: 18-35*

Up for sale are two like-new oxford cloth button-down collar shirts from Robert Talbott's Best of Class line. Size 18-35. Double button barrel cuffs. Nice heavy cotton shirt. No wear, stains, snags, defects. Asking *$30 shipped per shirt* (or *$55 shipped for both*).


----------



## TweedyDon

The seersucker suit and the remaining blazer have been claimed pending payment!



TweedyDon said:


> Remaining items listed below. *Please PM with offers*! *I'm also interested in securing a size 38 BB or Trafalgar (or equivalent) belts strap for a slide buckle--please PM if you have one you want to get rid of!*
> 
> *A) Hilditch and Key shirt*
> 
> I have a size 17.5-36 red striped Hilditch and Key shirt to pass on. (This is like a BB university stripe, with slightly thinner stripes, so it's not a violently striped Jermyn Street shirt!) It's in absolutely excellent condition, with (of course) French cuffs, a long tail, MOP buttons--the full Jermyn Street deal! I'm passing this on simply as it gets no wear from me.... It's just too nice a shirt for a junior academic to sport!
> 
> I'd like $45 shipped in CONUS--a steal compared to ebay prices!
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> PS: I might also have a couple of other H&K shirts in the same size to pass on--let me know if you're interested!
> 
> *2) 46L BB 3/2 navy sack blazer*, in exellent condition; flap pockets:
> 
> Length: 32
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25.5/25.75
> 
> Asking $50
> 
> *3) Levis Relaxed Fit jeans*, 34/34. BE WARNED--these fit more like 32/34!
> 
> $5 to offset postage in CONUS would be great, but not necessary!
> 
> *4) BB seersucker suit--46L?*
> 
> I have a size 46L BB blue and white seersucker suit of recent manufacture to pass on. I noticed some time go that there are a couple of small brown spots on the front of the (pleated, cuffed) trousers, but I can't find them this morning, so I'm sure they'll come out with dry cleaning. I'll post measurements later, but the jacket measures to 46L and the pants are 19.25 across, with an inseam of 30; about 2" to let down if you lose the cuffs.
> 
> I'm asking $35 or offers shipped in CONUS; priced to reflect the (possibly removeable) spots on the trousers, since the jacket could easily be used on its own.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## swb120

*Like new pr of vintage Johnson & Murphy Aristocrat monks with brogueing, tan, sz 8.5C.*

Like new pair of vintage Johnson & Murphy Aristocrat monks, size 8.5C. Rich tan color. Brogueing, channeled soles. Beautiful shoes - made back when J&M made great quality shoes. Looks like they were worn only once. Asking *$65 shipped*. [sorry for the bad photos]

https://img36.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0407ubt.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0408i.jpg https://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0410.jpg


----------



## The Louche

*Longwings*

*WTB - Brown or #8 LONGWING BLUCHERS SIZE 10D.*

Please PM if you have anything.


----------



## AlanC

swb120 said:


> Like new pair of vintage Johnson & Murphy Aristocrat monks, size 8.5C.


Half a size bigger and those would be hard to resist.


----------



## TweedyDon

*44L BB Single-breasted cotton raincoat*

My love for my Burberry trench (and my lined BB trench, which is my back-up coat for colder days) means that my single-breasted khaki Brooks Bros. 100% cotton, Made in England, raincoat is hardly if ever worn.... and so it's time for it to find a new home.

It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...id=222&Product_Id=1098115&default_color=Khaki

The coat I have to pass on is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.

I'd like *$110* shipped in CONUS, and *welcome offers!*

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## Calvin500

*Linen Pocket Square - handmade by wife*
































Hand-made, hand-rolled, home-made linen Pocket Square. 12''X12''. $18 Shipped ConUS.


----------



## AlanC

^Looks like a nice rolled edge.


----------



## M. Charles

*Bills Khakis NWOT M2 British Tan/Khaki Shorts - 34/35*

Measures a true 35", could fit some who wear a 34. Never worn. Asking $39 shipped in CONUS.

https://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2101249360104509546EgMKjf
https://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2773197000104509546pxraKp
https://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2182280040104509546BfmCRs


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB University Shop Brown Herringbone Sack Suit 38L*

Available again. Asking $60 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.



MDunle3199 said:


> Pants are 31x32
> Jacket Length 31.5 inches
> Sleeve length 25.5 inches


----------



## TweedyDon

*This has now found a new home! *



TweedyDon said:


> I thought I'd post this to see if there's any interest; I'm rather in two minds about passing it on, to be honest, as it's beautiful, but I've found that I only really wear my inherited BB buckle with my great-uncle's initials, and so this just sits in a draw.
> 
> It's a plain, heavy, sterling silver Tiffany slide buckle, with the initials "JCL" hand engraved into it at Tiffany's. I checked with my jeweler, and these could readily be buffed out, and, given teh thickness of the silver, it might be possible also to re-engrave it--but the final decision here would only be known once the buffing has been completed. (He recommended, by the way, buffing a layer off the entire front of the buckle, so that the surface remained uniform.)
> 
> Anyway, *please feel free to make me an (low-ish!) offer by PM* if interested, and please do bear in mind if you do that I'm really interested in finding this a good home, should I part with it....


----------



## tonylumpkin

*
FINAL PRICE CUTS BEFORE EBAY*
*Graysons NOW $50/$55*
*Bostonians NOW $35/$40*
*HS&Ms NOW $30*



tonylumpkin said:


> Allen Edmonds Grayson brown tassel loafers, size 10 1/2 C. The leather on these is very soft and the uppers are in excellent condition. There is one nick to the toe of the right shoe, which I have shown in a picture. It is not deep, in fact, hard to see. The heels and soles are at least 90%. Asking $95 shipped east of the Mississippi, $100 west.
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/aegr.jpg/
> *MORE PICTURES HERE*
> https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aegr6.jpg
> 
> Also still available...
> 
> I found these shoes at an estate sale yesterday and couldn't convince myself not to buy them, despite the fact that they were far too tight. I think I was just stunned by the Bostonian name on a shoe this well made, although I know that that's how it once was. Regardless, they don't fit so if anyone wants them I'll ship them out cheap...$45 east of the Mississippi, $50 west. If the shoe appeals to you, the leather is very nice and they have very little wear.
> *MORE PICS HERE*https://img200.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bos2w.jpg
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bosp.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bos3.jpg/





tonylumpkin said:


> Hart, Schaffner and Marx NWT flat front flannel trouser, size 38 with an unfinished hem. Grey with a touch of blue. Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/i/hsn.jpg/
> https://img341.imageshack.us/i/hsm.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tiffany money clip*

No longer available!


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> *3) Levis Relaxed Fit jeans*, 34/34. BE WARNED--these fit more like 32/34!


Jeans claimed! :icon_smile:


----------



## TDI GUY

*Barbour Wallet*

I have this Barbour wallet in brown.

Purchased new and still has tags. Paid $50 for it. Will let it go for $40 shipped CONUS.

Extra pics here:

Please PM with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks brothers cotton raincoat*

*Please note the PRICE DROP on my Made in England BB raincoat!*

(And offers still welcome!)



TweedyDon said:


> My love for my Burberry trench (and my lined BB trench, which is my back-up coat for colder days) means that my single-breasted khaki Brooks Bros. 100% cotton, Made in England, raincoat is hardly if ever worn.... and so it's time for it to find a new home.
> 
> It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...id=222&Product_Id=1098115&default_color=Khaki
> 
> The coat I have to pass on is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.
> 
> I'd (now) like *$95* shipped in CONUS, and *welcome offers!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*46 LL Bean Flying Tiger leather jacket*

Weight loss and consequent lack of use means that I need to find my size 46 Made in the USA LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket a new home. This can be seen here on the Bean website, although please note that mine is a lighter brown than shown here-more of a dark tan, really. It's in very good used condition.

I'm asking $60 or offers shipped in CONUS!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris (and other) tweed jackets*

I'm once again culling the herd of my tweeds, and have several that need to find new homes. Most are regular Harris tweed 2-button jackets, but there's also a LL Bean Harris tweed half-windsor with a back half-belt and a bi-swing back (I think this is 46L), and a beautiful H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 sack in a lovely dark overcheck pattern. The sizes range from 44R to 48L.

I'm not looking to make anything on any of these, but just trying to cull those that I just don't use, or don't fit me very well. So prices will be around $25 to $50, shipped--less if you'd like more than one!

I'm going to be listing these nearer the Fall, but *if anyone is interested now please PM me and I'd be happy to give you an especially good deal*!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*44R Blue BB Shetland Tweed Sack*

I dropped some things off at Goodwill today and found a great looking blue BB Shetland Tweed Sack. It's in the suit section and selling with a random pair of pants for ~$20. I'll go pick it up and send it to anyone interested- at cost (including shipping).

PM me if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

AdamsSutherland said:


> I dropped some things off at Goodwill today and found a great looking blue BB Shetland Tweed Sack. It's in the suit section and selling with a random pair of pants for ~$20. I'll go pick it up and send it to anyone interested- at cost (including shipping).
> 
> PM me if interested.


That's very kind--someone should snag this!


----------



## stant62

Brooks Brothers Cap-toe Shell Cordovan Blucher 8.5D. I would rate these shoes at 95% as they were barely worn. I would say they fit true-to-size, but some have mentioned that they are a little narrow. I personally think that the cordovan leather will stretch after a couple of wearings. Shoe trees not included, but if these can fit in a flat-rate USPS Priority Mail Box, I'll throw in a pair of Costco shoe trees!
















*$205*


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Cody Shoe Size 12D $60*

In excellent condition both uppers and heels. Please PM with interest.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Press Blue Sack Blazer 44R*

Hello everyone

I've got a blue Press sack blazer. No size tag but measurements are below.

Chest 46
Sleeve 24.5
Length 32

It's in fair condition and has some wear inside the lining and at the cuffs. Asking $45 OBO. Please PM if interested.


----------



## Patrick06790

Price drops before eBay. $75 and $55, respectively.

Size 11A



Patrick06790 said:


> The Birminghams are new, and the Chesters are very lightly used, with a couple of minor scuffs, nothing to worry about. Clean inside.
> I'd like to get $85 shipped for Birminghams and $65 for the Chesters. Includes the trees, which are heavy.
> Or both for $135.
> Send me a PM.
> Birmingham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester:


----------



## AlanC

^Maybe I missed it, Patrick, but what are the sizes on those?


----------



## Patrick06790

11A, thanks for the catch.

Perfect for the man with scull-like feet.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Calvin500 said:


> Hand-made, hand-rolled, home-made linen Pocket Square. 12''X12''. $18 Shipped ConUS.


I enjoy the bow ties but this has a bit of a dish-towel vibe.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Update*

All of the specific items listed above are now claimed, except for the Brooks Brothers raincoat, listed below.

I'll be sending information on the tweeds out later today to those who requested it. Thank you all for your interest!

*Tagged 44L (work for 46L too?) Brooks Brothers single-breasted 100% cotton Made in England raincoat:*

I have a BB raincoat to pass on. This is tagged 44L, but seems to run a bit large, so while it certainly works for 44s over a jacket, it could also work for a 46, too, I think. It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...lt_color=Khaki

This is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.

I'd like *$90* shipped in CONUS, and *welcome offers!*

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## Georgia

Lots of stuff to offer...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested...

1. *Striped Watch Bands. * These are all brand new/never been worn. I have them listed by color/size/quantity. 
*$5 each shipped CONUS*
a. (top) - Red/Navy & Navy/Red-Gold-Red. 19MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
L-R
b. Tan/Red/Green. 18MM (QTY 2)
c. Kelly/Red/Navy/Gold. 18MM (QTY 6)
d. Tan/Crimson. 17MM (QTY 8)
e. Brooks Brothers Orange/Blue/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
f. Brooks Brothers Green/Navy/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*

Details:
https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img3049c.jpg/

2. *Brooks Brothers Tie*. Gold/Navy. Brand New with tags. 
*$15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img261.imageshack.us/i/img3051b.jpg/

3. *Bill's Khakis M1 Reds.* Tagged a size 36, measurements are:
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Rise: 14"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img357.imageshack.us/i/img3053.jpg/https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img3054puk.jpg/

4. *J. Crew Madras Pants (Made in India). * Brand new without tags. Tagged a size 30 x 30, the measurements are:
Waist: 32"
Inseam: 30"
Rise: 10.5"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img517.imageshack.us/i/img3056.jpg/

5. *Bill's Khakis M2P.* Khaki color - near perfect condition. They are tagged a size 38, the measurements are:
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 30"
Rise: 13"
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img523.imageshack.us/i/img3059o.jpg/https://img520.imageshack.us/i/img3061i.jpg/

6. *Charleston Khakis from M. Dumas & Sons.* Brand new without tags. Pleated and cuffed. These are extremely nice pants...I had them cuffed...my loss is your gain. The measurements are:
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 30.5"
Rise: 12.5"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img72.imageshack.us/i/img3064.jpg/https://img249.imageshack.us/i/img3063.jpg/

7. *2 Pair of Bill's Khakis M2.* British Khaki and Khaki. Both pairs of pants have been worn, but are in excellent condition. Lots of life left... Both are tagged a size 35, the (identical) measurements are:
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 31"
Rise: 11.5"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img218.imageshack.us/i/img3067n.jpg/https://img229.imageshack.us/i/img3066d.jpg/

8. *Tricots St. Raphael Dress Shirt from Perlis.* 100% cotton. Brand new with tags...Size Large - the measurements are:
Shoulders: 21.5"
Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 35"
Neck: 16.5"
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img3069e.jpg/

9. *Charles Tyrwhitt Tattersal Shirt.* Perfect condition. Double button cuffs. Listed a size 16.5 | 42, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 21"
Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 34.5"
Neck: 16.5"
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img65.imageshack.us/i/img3071.jpg/

10. *Brooks Brothers Argyle V-Neck Sweater.* Brand New without Tags. Size Medium, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Chest: 24"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img3073q.jpg/

11. *LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. * Brand New without tags. Size Large, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Chest: 24"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img146.imageshack.us/i/img3076y.jpg/

12. *Two Savile Row Cashmere V-Neck Sweaters.* Both are in excellent condition; no noticeable piling. Caramel color and heather gray. Both are listed as size XL, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Chest: 24"
*Asking $35 each or $60 for both shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img3078.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img3079c.jpg/

13. *Belts.* Both are in excellent condition. 
*Asking $10 each or $15 for the pair shipped CONUS*
A. Trafalgar Tan/Crimson ribbon with embroidered Spaniel. Size L; adjustable >35"
B. Dooney & Burke Navy/Gold/Crimson stretch surcingle. Size 34"

Details:
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/img3081a.jpg/

14. *Brooks Brothers Madras 3/2 Sack.* Perfect condition - shows no signs of wear. 100% India made Madras. Listed as a size 42R, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Chest: 43.5"
Length: 30.5" (from the bottom of the collar)
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img3094m.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3092o.jpg/

15. *Brooks Brothers '346' 3/2 Sack Suit.* Perfect condition - shows very little signs of wear. Gray pinstripe design. 4-season wool. Pants are unlined, and have 2" cuffs. Listed as a 44R, the measurements are:
_Jacket:_
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Chest: 45"
Length: 31"
_Pants:_
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 31" (cuffs can be let out for another 3.5-4"
Rise: 12"
*SOLD*

Details
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/img3085i.jpg/https://img99.imageshack.us/i/img3088o.jpg/https://img294.imageshack.us/i/img3086.jpg/https://img301.imageshack.us/i/img3087s.jpg/

Please PM if interested...


----------



## clemsontiger

I've ruined my last blue button down. I'm looking for cheap oxford or pinpoint 17.5 34 button downs if anyone is looking to get rid of some or knows of a good source.


----------



## UgaVII's Trad

I can't send a pm on my phone, I'd love to claim the bean sweater if it is still available. Thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*Orvis patch madras shirt, size L*

I have an Orvis patch madras shirt to pass on; the patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.

Asking $20 shipped CONUS, or offers!


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean sweater*

I have a size L LL Bean sweater that's identical to Georgia's, above. If you're miffed you missed his, you can have mine, for $30 shipped in CONUS--or trade for a size XL version of the same sweater!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## memphislawyer

Donald Pliner sandals, size 9, black, $40.00 plus shipping. Newest of the ones I have pictured


























Birkenstock Arizona, hard footbed, 42 narrow, second newest, $30.00 and shipping


































Tommy Bahamas, $25.00 and shipping, great shape


























Purchase any two pair and Ill toss in the shipping on my dime CONUS


----------



## AdamsSutherland

UgaVII's Trad said:


> I can't send a pm on my phone, I'd love to claim the bean sweater if it is still available. Thanks


Haha. Copying my style.


----------



## The Louche

*Longwings*

*WTB - Brown or #8 Longwing Bluchers. Size 10D. Please PM.*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have a pair of Eastwing Blutcher Mocs.

They're marked 9D, but don't fit like that (heel to toe outer diameter is about 11.5")

$10 plus shipping if you think they'd fit


----------



## Ron_A

^ Birkenstocks on the trad forum?! What's the world coming to.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Bean jacket is, of course, a half-NORFOLK jacket; I wrote "windsor" because I'm an idiot, and confused it with a tie.... 

I'm glad I caught this before others did!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm once again culling the herd of my tweeds, and have several that need to find new homes. Most are regular Harris tweed 2-button jackets, but there's also a LL Bean Harris tweed half-windsor with a back half-belt and a bi-swing back (I think this is 46L), and a beautiful H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 sack in a lovely dark overcheck pattern. The sizes range from 44R to 48L.
> 
> I'm not looking to make anything on any of these, but just trying to cull those that I just don't use, or don't fit me very well. So prices will be around $25 to $50, shipped--less if you'd like more than one!
> 
> I'm going to be listing these nearer the Fall, but *if anyone is interested now please PM me and I'd be happy to give you an especially good deal*!


----------



## swb120

More shoes...

1) Alden perforated cap toe, shell cordovan, #8, in excellent condition. Model 9015. Size 13E. Asking *$200 shipped*.

https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0311q.jpg https://img196.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0314s.jpg https://img36.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0315psu.jpg

2) Alden monks, shell cordovan, #8, in excellent condition, with exception of significant scratch on front of left shoe (visible in photos). Can be made less noticeable with polishing. I also understand that there's a remedy for scratches which could repair this. Model 954. Size 13E. Asking *$100 shipped*.

https://img36.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0344g.jpg https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0343svj.jpg https://img38.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0339b.jpg https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0341.jpg

3) Brooks Brothers / Peal perforated cap toe, calfskin, beautiful red color. Size 13E. Asking *$90 shipped.*

https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0466k.jpg https://img31.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0467d.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0468czm.jpg


----------



## coynedj

Those shoes make me wish I had bigger feet.


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory & lowered prices...please PM if interested:



Georgia said:


> Lots of stuff to offer...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested...
> 
> 1. *Striped Watch Bands. * These are all brand new/never been worn. I have them listed by color/size/quantity.
> *$5 each shipped CONUS*
> a. (top) - Red/Navy & Navy/Red-Gold-Red. 19MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
> L-R
> b. Tan/Red/Green. 18MM (QTY 2)
> c. Kelly/Red/Navy/Gold. 18MM (QTY 6)
> d. Tan/Crimson. 17MM (QTY 8)
> e. Brooks Brothers Orange/Blue/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
> f. Brooks Brothers Green/Navy/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img3049c.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Brooks Brothers Tie*. Gold/Navy. Brand New with tags.
> *$15 => $10 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img261.imageshack.us/i/img3051b.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Bill's Khakis M1 Reds.* Tagged a size 36, measurements are:
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 32"
> Rise: 14"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 4. *J. Crew Madras Pants (Made in India). * Brand new without tags. Tagged a size 30 x 30, the measurements are:
> Waist: 32"
> Inseam: 30"
> Rise: 10.5"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 5. *Bill's Khakis M2P.* Khaki color - near perfect condition. They are tagged a size 38, the measurements are:
> Waist: 37"
> Inseam: 30"
> Rise: 13"
> *Asking $20 => $17 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img523.imageshack.us/i/img3059o.jpg/https://img520.imageshack.us/i/img3061i.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Charleston Khakis from M. Dumas & Sons.* Brand new without tags. Pleated and cuffed. These are extremely nice pants...I had them cuffed...my loss is your gain. The measurements are:
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> Rise: 12.5"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 7. *2 Pair of Bill's Khakis M2.* British Khaki and Khaki. Both pairs of pants have been worn, but are in excellent condition. Lots of life left... Both are tagged a size 35, the (identical) measurements are:
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 31"
> Rise: 11.5"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 8. *Tricots St. Raphael Dress Shirt from Perlis.* 100% cotton. Brand new with tags...Size Large - the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 21.5"
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve: 35"
> Neck: 16.5"
> *Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img3069e.jpg/
> 
> 9. *Charles Tyrwhitt Tattersal Shirt.* Perfect condition. Double button cuffs. Listed a size 16.5 | 42, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 21"
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> Neck: 16.5"
> *Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img65.imageshack.us/i/img3071.jpg/
> 
> 10. *Brooks Brothers Argyle V-Neck Sweater.* Brand New without Tags. Size Medium, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 24"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 11. *LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. * Brand New without tags. Size Large, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 24"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 12. *Two Savile Row Cashmere V-Neck Sweaters.* Both are in excellent condition; no noticeable piling. Caramel color and heather gray. Both are listed as size XL, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 24"
> *Asking $35 each or $60 => $30 each or $50 for both shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img3078.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img3079c.jpg/
> 
> 13. *Belts.* Both are in excellent condition.
> *Asking $10 each or $15 => $7 each or $10 for the pair shipped CONUS*
> A. Trafalgar Tan/Crimson ribbon with embroidered Spaniel. Size L; adjustable >35"
> B. Dooney & Burke Navy/Gold/Crimson stretch surcingle. Size 34"
> 
> Details:
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/img3081a.jpg/
> 
> 14. *Brooks Brothers Madras 3/2 Sack.* Perfect condition - shows no signs of wear. 100% India made Madras. Listed as a size 42R, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 43.5"
> Length: 30.5" (from the bottom of the collar)
> *Asking $50 => $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img3094m.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3092o.jpg/
> 
> 15. *Brooks Brothers '346' 3/2 Sack Suit.* Perfect condition - shows very little signs of wear. Gray pinstripe design. 4-season wool. Pants are unlined, and have 2" cuffs. Listed as a 44R, the measurements are:
> _Jacket:_
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Chest: 45"
> Length: 31"
> _Pants:_
> Waist: 39"
> Inseam: 31" (cuffs can be let out for another 3.5-4"
> Rise: 12"
> *SOLD*
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Cody Shoes Still Available $60*

Shoes now available again.

In excellent condition both uppers and heels. Please PM with interest.
















[/quote]


----------



## TweedyDon

*CHEAP Harris tweeds!*

I have three Harris tweed jackets to pass on, with more on the way! These all measure to 44R, and are "priced to move", since I really need to thin out the herd....

All prices included shipping in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

1) Charcoal grey nailhead. This is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry it doesn't fit me. It DOES have some minor tearing of the lining around both interior chest pockets, but nothing that can't be easily fixed. It's made by Executive Collection, but don't let the non-trad. name fool you! *Asking $20.*

2) A tan herringbone from PBM, made for Cape Code Clothing Co. Flecks of light blue within the tan tweed. A very small "rub" tear by one of the interior pockets. *Asking $20*.

3) The uber-trad jacket! A light brown herringbone made for The Crimson Shop of Harvard Square. Patch pockets! Drawbacks: A small snag hole in the back (c. 75 of an inch), and missing a top button; I can supply a couple of acceptable replacements for this, though. *Asking $18*.

*All three can be yours for $40!* :icon_smile:


----------



## MDunle3199

*Press Sack Blazer Sold*

Blazer Sold Pending Payment



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've got a blue Press sack blazer. No size tag but measurements are below.
> 
> Chest 46
> Sleeve 24.5
> Length 32
> 
> It's in fair condition and has some wear inside the lining and at the cuffs. Asking $45 OBO. Please PM if interested.


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds, Church's size 10D closet cleaning*

Up for sale are a number of pairs of size 10D shoes, mostly Allen Edmonds, one pair of unused Churchs, and one pair of Ecco casual shoes, all of which I have owned and are either new or gently worn. [Please add $5 if you live west of Chicago, to account for increased shipping costs]

1) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue cap toe, size 10D, burgundy. *$100 shipped.*

https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0485eht.jpg https://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0487z.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0488u.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0489v.jpg

2) Allen Edmonds Chester wingtip, size 10D, black. *$90 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0492avo.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0493p.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0494p.jpg https://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0495bgp.jpg

3) Royal Tweed (made by Church's) longwing wingtip, size 10, burgundy. "Benchcrafted" in England. Brand new (no creasing). [exterior leather is not spotted or mottled; I simply wiped them off with a damp cloth prior to taking the photos, and they hadn't completely dried] *$100 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0498k.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0499t.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0503w.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0505n.jpg

4) Allen Edmonds perforated cap toe, size 10D, reddish burgundy. *$70 shipped.*

https://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0515ckh.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0516i.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0513x.jpg

5) Allen Edmonds Wilbert, size 10D, tan/chili. *$70 shipped.*

https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0518h.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0523b.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0521j.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0519i.jpg

6) Allen Edmonds Rover casual shoe, size 10D, brown. New, never worn. *$50 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0510n.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0511g.jpg https://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0509s.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0508ivq.jpg

7) Ecco City Collection casual shoe, size 44 (10), reddish brown. *$30 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0526mqt.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0527lzo.jpg https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0528i.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0529q.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction*

Brooks Brothers / Alden LHS shell cordovan loafers. Gorgeous #8 color. These have been worn enough to have developed a lovely patina. Model no. 763. Size 9.5C, but as is true of the sizing on the LHS, you may want to size 1/2 size down. These would fit a 10C or D perfectly. I wear a 10D and have a 9.5D in BB/Alden LHS, and these were the perfect length for me, just slightly tight (though were perfect without socks). *SOLD*.


----------



## memphislawyer

The Pliners and the Tommy Bahamas, $60 shipped (shipping will be close to $15.00, so the shoes cost $45 combined). Birks on hold


----------



## Walt Fields

*Brooks Brothers Sportcoat 42*

Immaculate Brooks Brothers Sportcoat. I will get back and edit with the details of the measurements but I believe it is a 42L.

I can email more pictures if needed. 
Asking $50 shipped obo.

Please email for pictures as I have yet to figure out the image function of the forum.

Thanks, 
Walt


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Invertere Car Coat - England*

*NWT Invertere Car Coat - Made in England - 40R

Made by Invertere in Newton Abbot, Devon, England to the highest standards of Elysian wool, woven in Yorkshire. Deep, rich green (doesn't show up that well in pictures, but the color is really nice) cloth with texture. Extremely warm. Similar coats have retailed at Cable Car Clothiers/O'Connell's for around $1100. Size 40R. Invertere was very popular campus wear on Ivy League campuses from the early 60s through the 80s.

Asking $325 shipped in CONUS.

Note: it is slightly wrinkled because I had folded it up. But it is completely new, with tags, never worn. In the last photo you can see the symbol that I believe denotes the Elysian wool.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2130490400104509546adVUee
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2496720940104509546ofCEvc
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2640136650104509546lFamHF
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2604381730104509546eceFpM*


----------



## TweedyDon

Now $85 shipped, or offer, in CONUS!

(This really is a steal at this price!)



TweedyDon said:


> *Tagged 44L (work for 46L too?) Brooks Brothers single-breasted 100% cotton Made in England raincoat:*
> 
> I have a BB raincoat to pass on. This is tagged 44L, but seems to run a bit large, so while it certainly works for 44s over a jacket, it could also work for a 46, too, I think. It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...lt_color=Khaki
> 
> This is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.
> 
> I'd like *$90* shipped in CONUS, and *welcome offers!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*


----------



## MDunle3199

*Huntington Coat Still Available*

Size 46L
Chest 48 inches
Length 32.5 inches
Armpit to armpit 22 inches
Chest 48 inches

Coat is still available



MDunle3199 said:


> *Price Drop*
> 
> Grey/Black Pattern
> Made of 100% Peruvian Alpaca Wool
> Asking *$35* shipped in the lower 48 states
> PM if interested


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^size?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Price drop before Goodwill, make an offer if you have any interest.

All shirts $4 +shipping
Eastland Mocs $5 +shipping



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> .
> 
> BB Cardigan
> saddle-shoulder, pockets, lambswool, made in UK, dark burgundy color (not showing up well in pictures).
> size 40 (runs a bit big)
> 
> BB 16-R sport shirt
> red & green holiday tartan
> regular thickness pinpoint cotton, not flannel
> _massive_ chest size almost 27" pit-to-pit
> 
> BB sport shirt
> size L, long sleeve, summery light colored plaid, not madras
> 
> BB shirt
> large
> 
> Pendleton 100% virgin wool shirt
> size XL
> 
> RL Blake
> size large
> 
> Eastwing Blutcher Mocs.
> They're marked 9D, but don't fit like that (heel to toe outer diameter is about 11.5")
> $5 plus shipping if you think they'd fit


----------



## Window

hello, just a few things today.

Vintage Mason/Executive Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings, $110 shipped
Size 13 D, made in Wisconsin
These measure at 13.75" end to end. They are 4.80" wide. These things are serious tanks with triple leather soles. Quality looks as good as any, honestly.
Very good condition with scuffed soles. A long life ahead of them. They are pictured with Florsheim shell longwings size 12 A which are available for the same price. Masons on the left. They are burgundy but darker than the Florsheims.










































































Church's Becket Monkstrap, English size 10 E, $120 shipped.
Very good shape, slight blemishes. 73 last.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Donegal Mist available!*

I just received this jacket from GotShell, and it's _beautiful,_ made from gorgeous handwoven wool, cashmere, and mohair by a named weaver! Alas, though, it's just a bit too small for me.. His measurements were accurate, I was just too optimistic...

So, it's available again, for *$25 shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest!*



Got Shell? said:


> This is a Donegal Mist/ Carson Pirie Scott herringbone tweed sportcoat in a classic black/white herringbone pattern. The jacket is lined only in the shoulders and has no visible wear or flaws. It has nice dark mother of pearl-ish buttons and a center vented back. 19" shoulders, 43" chest, 31" from bottom of collar down, 25" sleeves. $30 shipped


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on the remaining items...if you see something you like, let me know (offers accepted :icon_smile



Georgia said:


> Lots of stuff to offer...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested...
> 
> 1. *Striped Watch Bands. * These are all brand new/never been worn. I have them listed by color/size/quantity.
> *$5 each shipped CONUS*
> a. (top) - Red/Navy & Navy/Red-Gold-Red. 19MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
> L-R
> b. Tan/Red/Green. 18MM (QTY 2)
> c. Kelly/Red/Navy/Gold. 18MM (QTY 6)
> d. Tan/Crimson. 17MM (QTY 8)
> e. Brooks Brothers Orange/Blue/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
> f. Brooks Brothers Green/Navy/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img3049c.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Brooks Brothers Tie*. Gold/Navy. Brand New with tags.
> *$15 => $10 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img261.imageshack.us/i/img3051b.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Bill's Khakis M1 Reds.* Tagged a size 36, measurements are:
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 32"
> Rise: 14"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 4. *J. Crew Madras Pants (Made in India). * Brand new without tags. Tagged a size 30 x 30, the measurements are:
> Waist: 32"
> Inseam: 30"
> Rise: 10.5"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 5. *Bill's Khakis M2P.* Khaki color - near perfect condition. They are tagged a size 38, the measurements are:
> Waist: 37"
> Inseam: 30"
> Rise: 13"
> *Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img523.imageshack.us/i/img3059o.jpg/https://img520.imageshack.us/i/img3061i.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Charleston Khakis from M. Dumas & Sons.* Brand new without tags. Pleated and cuffed. These are extremely nice pants...I had them cuffed...my loss is your gain. The measurements are:
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> Rise: 12.5"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 7. *2 Pair of Bill's Khakis M2.* British Khaki and Khaki. Both pairs of pants have been worn, but are in excellent condition. Lots of life left... Both are tagged a size 35, the (identical) measurements are:
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 31"
> Rise: 11.5"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 8. *Tricots St. Raphael Dress Shirt from Perlis.* 100% cotton. Brand new with tags...Size Large - the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 21.5"
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve: 35"
> Neck: 16.5"
> *Asking $25 => $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img3069e.jpg/
> 
> 9. *Charles Tyrwhitt Tattersal Shirt.* Perfect condition. Double button cuffs. Listed a size 16.5 | 42, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 21"
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> Neck: 16.5"
> *Asking $25** => $15** shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img65.imageshack.us/i/img3071.jpg/
> 
> 10. *Brooks Brothers Argyle V-Neck Sweater.* Brand New without Tags. Size Medium, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 24"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 11. *LL Bean Fisherman's Sweater. * Brand New without tags. Size Large, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 24"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 12. *Two Savile Row Cashmere V-Neck Sweaters.* Both are in excellent condition; no noticeable piling. Caramel color and heather gray. Both are listed as size XL, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 24"
> *Asking $35 each or $60 => $25 each or $40 for both shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img3078.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img3079c.jpg/
> 
> 13. *Belts.* Both are in excellent condition.
> *Asking $10 each or $15 => $7 each or $10 for the pair shipped CONUS*
> A. Trafalgar Tan/Crimson ribbon with embroidered Spaniel. Size L; adjustable >35"
> B. Dooney & Burke Navy/Gold/Crimson stretch surcingle. Size 34"
> 
> Details:
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/img3081a.jpg/
> 
> 14. *Brooks Brothers Madras 3/2 Sack.* Perfect condition - shows no signs of wear. 100% India made Madras. Listed as a size 42R, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Chest: 43.5"
> Length: 30.5" (from the bottom of the collar)
> *Asking $50 => $35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img3094m.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3092o.jpg/
> 
> 15. *Brooks Brothers '346' 3/2 Sack Suit.* Perfect condition - shows very little signs of wear. Gray pinstripe design. 4-season wool. Pants are unlined, and have 2" cuffs. Listed as a 44R, the measurements are:
> _Jacket:_
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Chest: 45"
> Length: 31"
> _Pants:_
> Waist: 39"
> Inseam: 31" (cuffs can be let out for another 3.5-4"
> Rise: 12"
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

*price drops on remaining items*

*Price drops on remaining items; please PM with interest!*

*1) 44L Brooks Brothers raincoat*

This is tagged 44L, but seems to run a bit large, so while it certainly works for 44's over a jacket, it could also work for a 46, too, I think. It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...lt_color=Khaki

This is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.

I'd like $75 shipped in CONUS, and welcome offers!

*2) Orvis patch madras shirt, size L*

The patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.

Asking $18 shipped CONUS, or offers!

3) *THREE beater Harris tweed jackets. These all measure to 44R*, and are "priced to move", since I really need to thin out the herd....

All prices included shipping in CONUS.

a) Charcoal grey nailhead. This is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry it doesn't fit me. It DOES have some minor tearing of the lining around both interior chest pockets, but nothing that can't be easily fixed. It's made by Executive Collection, but don't let the non-trad. name fool you! Asking $18.

b) A tan herringbone from PBM, made for Cape Code Clothing Co. Flecks of light blue within the tan tweed. A very small "rub" tear by one of the interior pockets. Asking $18.

c) The uber-trad jacket! A light brown herringbone made for The Crimson Shop of Harvard Square. Patch pockets! Drawbacks: A small snag hole in the back (c. 75 of an inch), and missing a top button; I can supply a couple of acceptable replacements for this, though. Asking $16.

All three can be yours for $38!

*4) Size 46 LL Bean Flying Tigers A-2 leather jacket.*

Weight loss and consequent lack of use means that I need to find my size 46 Made in the USA LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket a new home. This can be seen here on the Bean website, although please note that mine is a lighter brown than shown here-more of a dark tan, really. It's in very good used condition.

I'm asking $50 or offers shipped in CONUS!


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> I just received this jacket from GotShell, and it's _beautiful,_ made from gorgeous handwoven wool, cashmere, and mohair by a named weaver! Alas, though, it's just a bit too small for me.. His measurements were accurate, I was just too optimistic...
> 
> So, it's available again, for *$25 shipped in CONUS*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


Jacket claimed, pending payment! :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

The BB raincoat has been claimed!



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on remaining items; please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) 44L Brooks Brothers raincoat*
> 
> This is tagged 44L, but seems to run a bit large, so while it certainly works for 44's over a jacket, it could also work for a 46, too, I think. It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...lt_color=Khaki
> 
> This is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.
> 
> I'd like $75 shipped in CONUS, and welcome offers!
> 
> *2) Orvis patch madras shirt.*
> 
> The patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.
> 
> Asking $18 shipped CONUS, or offers!
> 
> 3) *THREE beater Harris tweed jackets. These all measure to 44R*, and are "priced to move", since I really need to thin out the herd....
> 
> All prices included shipping in CONUS.
> 
> a) Charcoal grey nailhead. This is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry it doesn't fit me. It DOES have some minor tearing of the lining around both interior chest pockets, but nothing that can't be easily fixed. It's made by Executive Collection, but don't let the non-trad. name fool you! Asking $18.
> 
> b) A tan herringbone from PBM, made for Cape Code Clothing Co. Flecks of light blue within the tan tweed. A very small "rub" tear by one of the interior pockets. Asking $18.
> 
> c) The uber-trad jacket! A light brown herringbone made for The Crimson Shop of Harvard Square. Patch pockets! Drawbacks: A small snag hole in the back (c. 75 of an inch), and missing a top button; I can supply a couple of acceptable replacements for this, though. Asking $16.
> 
> All three can be yours for $38!
> 
> *4) Size 46 LL Bean Flying Tigers A-2 leather jacket.*
> 
> Weight loss and consequent lack of use means that I need to find my size 46 Made in the USA LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket a new home. This can be seen here on the Bean website, although please note that mine is a lighter brown than shown here-more of a dark tan, really. It's in very good used condition.
> 
> I'm asking $50 or offers shipped in CONUS!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two size 48 Harris tweed jackets*

*My tweed cull continues!*

I have a beautiful dark green and chocolate houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket to pass on, size 48L. This was made by Pitlochry "in the British isles", and is in immaculate condition. Measurements and picture on request!

$50, or offers, shipped in CONUS.

I also have a size 48R Harris tweed in a darkish blue herringbone, made by Middleshade (I think in the USA). This is in very good condition!

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> 2 pairs of AE tassel loafers. Both are vintage, from an era when AE shoes were made to a higher standard than one sees today. Note especially the wheeling around the welt edge and the way the welt stitching on top is hidden in a channel around the forefoot area. Paypal only; PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> First is a pair of burgundy shell cordovan Saratogas, size 9.5D. Shell develops a wonderful patina with time, and this pair has done so. The uppers are in great condition. Note well: the soles and heels on this pair are worn out and will need to be replaced. There's a hole in the sole of the right shoe. $75 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a pair of black calf Graysons, size 9C. These appear to be fairly lightly worn, with the soles and heels probably at 80%. The uppers are in good condition save for a few scuffs I've pictured that are minor and should disguise well with polishing. $65 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of both pairs here.


It's been a while, but both of these are still available. I'm open to offers on either pair.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB cardigan and pendleton shirt sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT RL Polo cords, 38/34*

I have just discovered a new, unworn, and with all tags intact (including the original MSRP tage of $97.50!) pair of RL Polo cords hanging in my closet. These are a beautiful, heavy, dark bottle-green cord, but at 38 waist, 34 inseam they're just too large for me now.

I'd like *$30 or offers for them*, shipped in CONUS.

I also have--courtesy of JoeTradly!--a beautiful, unworn pair of Lands' End cords in a lovely shade of Nantucket/dark salmon red, size 38 long. These are *free* to the lucky purchaser of their PRL cousins!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## memphislawyer

Got these in April in Nashville, worn like 3 or 4 times to work. Too light and not what I really need for a sportcoat and khakis. Size 9 medium. $45.00 and shipping I think will be about $13.00. Off to ebay but first shot here:















































this one shows part of the price tag still on


----------



## Got Shell?

Whoever got the Donegal Mist, you won't be dissappointed. It's very nice and a classic pattern. I wish it fit! I think it may be bespoke.


----------



## TweedyDon

I concur with GotShell, on the Mist--I wish that it fit me! I even contemplated surgery to acheive this, but that would have left my other tweeds too big....!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Huntington Jacket Sold*

Sold Pending Payment



MDunle3199 said:


> Size 46L
> Chest 48 inches
> Length 32.5 inches
> Armpit to armpit 22 inches


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB 346 3/2 Sack Blazer 44R $45*

BB 346 3/2 Sack Blazer in good shape. Top patch pocket and lower flap pockets. 3/8 lined.

Measurements as follows

Length 31.5 inches
Sleeve 25 inches
Armpit to Armpit 20 inches

Asking $45 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM with interest.


----------



## Calvin500

NWT Bills Khakis 5-pocket Standard Fit corded trousers. Rust and Brown colors. 33X32. $30/each or take both for $50 shipped ConUS


----------



## M. Charles

*Price reduced to $275 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> *NWT Invertere Car Coat - Made in England - 40R
> 
> Made by Invertere in Newton Abbot, Devon, England to the highest standards of Elysian wool, woven in Yorkshire. Deep, rich green (doesn't show up that well in pictures, but the color is really nice) cloth with texture. Extremely warm. Similar coats have retailed at Cable Car Clothiers/O'Connell's for around $1100. Size 40R. Invertere was very popular campus wear on Ivy League campuses from the early 60s through the 80s.
> 
> Asking $325 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Note: it is slightly wrinkled because I had folded it up. But it is completely new, with tags, never worn. In the last photo you can see the symbol that I believe denotes the Elysian wool.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2130490400104509546adVUee
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2496720940104509546ofCEvc
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2640136650104509546lFamHF
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2604381730104509546eceFpM*


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB 346 Sack is Sold*

Jacket is sold



MDunle3199 said:


> BB 346 3/2 Sack Blazer in good shape. Top patch pocket and lower flap pockets. 3/8 lined.
> 
> Measurements as follows
> 
> Length 31.5 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches
> Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
> 
> Asking $45 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM with interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

Cords claimed, pending payment!



TweedyDon said:


> I have just discovered a new, unworn, and with all tags intact (including the original MSRP tage of $97.50!) pair of RL Polo cords hanging in my closet. These are a beautiful, heavy, dark bottle-green cord, but at 38 waist, 34 inseam they're just too large for me now.
> 
> I also have--courtesy of JoeTradly!--a beautiful, unworn pair of Lands' End cords in a lovely shade of Nantucket/dark salmon red, size 38 long. These are *free* to the lucky purchaser of their PRL cousins!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Measurements on larger tweeds*

*The measurements on the following tweeds (following Harris' guide) are:*

*The 48L:*

(Tagged 48L)

Chest: 24.5
Length: 31.75 
Sleeve: 26.25

*The 48R:*

(Tagged 48R)

Chest: 24
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25



TweedyDon said:


> *My tweed cull continues!*
> 
> I have a beautiful dark green and chocolate houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket to pass on, size 48L. This was made by Pitlochry "in the British isles", and is in immaculate condition. Measurements and picture on request!
> 
> $50, or offers, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> I also have a size 48R Harris tweed in a darkish blue herringbone, made by Middleshade (I think in the USA). This is in very good condition!
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The 48R Harris tweed is now claimed, pending payment.



TweedyDon said:


> *The measurements on the following tweeds (following Harris' guide) are:*
> 
> *The 48L:*
> 
> (Tagged 48L)
> 
> Chest: 24.5
> Length: 31.75
> Sleeve: 26.25
> 
> *The 48R:*
> 
> (Tagged 48R)
> 
> Chest: 24
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25


----------



## MDunle3199

*Huntington Coat Sold*

Coat is sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Size 46L
> Chest 48 inches
> Length 32.5 inches
> Armpit to armpit 22 inches
> Chest 48 inches


----------



## Got Shell?

size 9 A/C Model 975, the venerable Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Longwing is a classic shoe, this example is lightly worn with no marks or wear on uppers, soles have some scuffing, but are probably 95% or better on wear, they'll last years before needing any attention. $290 shipped CONUS OBO








































Thanks for looking!


----------



## CMDC

Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack wool suit. It has a faint red pinstripe running through the pattern.

There is a tiny hole in the right thigh that can be easily repaired, I think. I've tried to capture it in the last picture below.

Measurements:

Chest 44
Length 32.5 (from top of lapel)
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 25.5

Trousers are flat front and cuffed. 38 waist, 30 inseam w/1.5 inches underneath to be let out.

$65 conus


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> size 9 A/C Model 975, the venerable Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Longwing is a classic shoe, this example is lightly worn with no marks or wear on uppers, soles have some scuffing, but are probably 95% or better on wear, they'll last years before needing any attention. $290 shipped CONUS OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


If it is your shoe size, it is a good deal


----------



## swb120

Gorgeous shoes, Got Shell. Thankfully, they're not a 10D!


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a beautiful suit, CMDC!


----------



## Calvin500

*Update--actual measurements*

Here's how these Bills measure:

Both are

Rise: 11 7/8''
W: 35 1/2''
Inseam: 31 7/8''

DM with interest.

Calvin



Calvin500 said:


> NWT Bills Khakis 5-pocket Standard Fit corded trousers. Rust and Brown colors. 33X32. $30/each or take both for $50 shipped ConUS


----------



## mjo_1

Cleaning out the closet:

I really really hate to part with this, but I'm facing the fact that it doesn't fit and probably won't in the foreseeable future.

BB Makers 3/2 navy blazer in good shape. 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, all the tradly details. Barely lined (1/4 or 3/8?) and great for summer. $45 shipped CONUS. A wardrobe staple with extremely natural shoulders. 
Tagged size 39R
Sleeve: 25"
Pit to pit: 22"
Length (from bottom of collar): 30"

*I'm an amateur at measuring coats, so let me know if there's a more specific measurement you'd like*



















Bills khakis blue and creme seersucker pants, model M1P. A bit more understated than the usual blue/white. $25 shipped CONUS.
Tagged size 33
Waist: 16 3/4" across the front
Inseam: 31.5"










Bills khakis chamois cloth reds, model M2P. Bought as seconds, so there is faint faded line at about knee level on the right leg (see pic). It could be ignored or otherwise they would make an excellent pair of shorts. $15 shipped CONUS.
Tagged size 33
Waist: 16" across front
Inseam: 32.5"


















Please PM with interest. I'll be out of town from Friday about noonish until Monday, but I'll try to respond ASAP. Thanks.

Michael


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris tweeds, 44R, 48L, BB raincoat 44L, Madras shirt, L*

*Remaining items! Please PM with interest.*

1) *THREE beater Harris tweed jackets*. These all measure to 44R, and are "priced to move", since I really need to thin out the herd....

All prices included shipping in CONUS.

a) Charcoal grey nailhead. This is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry it doesn't fit me. It DOES have some minor tearing of the lining around both interior chest pockets, but nothing that can't be easily fixed. It's made by Executive Collection, but don't let the non-trad. name fool you! Asking $17.

b) A tan herringbone from PBM, made for Cape Code Clothing Co. Flecks of light blue within the tan tweed. A very small "rub" tear by one of the interior pockets. Asking $17.

c) The uber-trad jacket! A light brown herringbone made for The Crimson Shop of Harvard Square. Patch pockets! Drawbacks: A small snag hole in the back (c. 75 of an inch), and missing a top button; I can supply a couple of acceptable replacements for this, though. Asking $15.

*All three can be yours for $35!*

*2) 48L Harris tweed*

I have a beautiful dark green and chocolate houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket to pass on, tagged size 48L. This was made by Pitlochry "in the British isles", and is in immaculate condition.

Chest: 24.5
Length: 31.75 
Sleeve: 26.25

$45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.

*3) 44L Brooks Brothers raincoat--available again!*

This is tagged 44L, but seems to run a bit large, so while it certainly works for 44's over a jacket, it could also work for a 46, too, I think. It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...lt_color=Khaki

This is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.

I'd like $75 shipped in CONUS, and welcome offers!

*4) Orvis patch madras shirt, size L*

The patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.

Asking $15 shipped CONUS, or offers!


----------



## TweedyDon

The three 44R tweeds described below have now all been claimed! :icon_smile: The 48L is still available, *and is now $40*.



TweedyDon said:


> *Remaining items! Please PM with interest.*
> 
> 1) *THREE beater Harris tweed jackets*. These all measure to 44R, and are "priced to move", since I really need to thin out the herd....
> 
> All prices included shipping in CONUS.
> 
> a) Charcoal grey nailhead. This is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry it doesn't fit me. It DOES have some minor tearing of the lining around both interior chest pockets, but nothing that can't be easily fixed. It's made by Executive Collection, but don't let the non-trad. name fool you! Asking $17.
> 
> b) A tan herringbone from PBM, made for Cape Code Clothing Co. Flecks of light blue within the tan tweed. A very small "rub" tear by one of the interior pockets. Asking $17.
> 
> c) The uber-trad jacket! A light brown herringbone made for The Crimson Shop of Harvard Square. Patch pockets! Drawbacks: A small snag hole in the back (c. 75 of an inch), and missing a top button; I can supply a couple of acceptable replacements for this, though. Asking $15.
> 
> *All three can be yours for $35!*
> 
> *2) 48L Harris tweed*
> 
> I have a beautiful dark green and chocolate houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket to pass on, tagged size 48L. This was made by Pitlochry "in the British isles", and is in immaculate condition.
> 
> Chest: 24.5
> Length: 31.75
> Sleeve: 26.25
> 
> $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *3) 44L Brooks Brothers raincoat--available again!*
> 
> This is tagged 44L, but seems to run a bit large, so while it certainly works for 44's over a jacket, it could also work for a 46, too, I think. It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...lt_color=Khaki
> 
> This is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.
> 
> I'd like $75 shipped in CONUS, and welcome offers!
> 
> *4) Orvis patch madras shirt, size L*
> 
> The patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.
> 
> Asking $15 shipped CONUS, or offers!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Press Sack Blazer Heavy Blue Wool*

Hello everyone

Following is avaialble

J Press Blue Blazer (heavier Wool not Hopsack)
Asking $45 shipped to lower 48 states. PM if interested

No tag measurements as follows

Armpit to armpit 20.5 inches
Chest 48 inches
Shoulder 19 inches
Sleeve 27 inches
Length 34.5 inches


----------



## MDunle3199

*Press 3/2 Sack Suit*

J Press Sack Suit avaialble. Grey Plaid design. Asking $75 shipped to lower 48 states. PM if interested.

Measurements are as follows:

Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
Chest 40 inches
Shoul;der 17 inches
Sleeve 24.5 inches
Jacket length 31 inches

Waist 38 inches (looks fully let out)
Inseam 28 inches
Pants have 1 3/4 inch cuffs and looks to be about another 1 1/2 inches avaialble to let out


----------



## MDunle3199

*Magee Donegal Tweed Jacket*

Coat now *sold* in an amazing 30 min

Magee Donegal Tweed Jacket
2 button, darted, side vents
Measurements 
Shoulder 19 inches
Chest 44 inches
Sleeve 26.5 inches
Length 31.5 inches

Asking $50 shipped to the lower 48. Please PM if interested


----------



## Acacian

*Vintage 1950s H. Freeman herringbone wool coat - 42R (or so)*

Here we have a very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.

I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.

This 50 year old coat is in just awesome shape. I thought it was much newer until I did the research. There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and I'm sure it could be easily sewn up.

It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.

The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.

There's no size label on it, but I'd put it at a 42R or 41R. I'm a 40R and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:


Length from top of collar: 41"
Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
This would probably work best for the shorter guy, as I am 5' 7", and the length is perfect at the knee for me.

Just professionally dry cleaned.

*Price is $60 shipped to any US location (and this is a heavyish coat...).*

Thanks very much.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have found lurking in my closet another Cape Cod Company Harris tweed jacket, this one in (I think) something close to 44R. (I'll send measurements on request!)

This is a lovely light brown/cream herringbone, with some light blue heathered into the mix. It's in lovely condition, and has recently been pressed and dry cleaned. I also have a pair of NOS suede elbow patches that I bought to attach to it--not as it needs them, but just to complete the tweedy academic look!

I'd really like to find this a new home, as it's just a bit short for me, so I'll pass it on for *$25 shipped in CONUS*, or $30 if you'd like the patches as well! :icon_smile: I'd also welcome offers!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## MDunle3199

*J Press Suit Now Sold*

J Press Suit now sold



MDunle3199 said:


> J Press Sack Suit avaialble. Grey Plaid design.
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
> Chest 40 inches
> Shoul;der 17 inches
> Sleeve 24.5 inches
> Jacket length 31 inches
> 
> Waist 38 inches (looks fully let out)
> Inseam 28 inches
> Pants have 1 3/4 inch cuffs and looks to be about another 1 1/2 inches avaialble to let out


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers 43 R Poplin Suit*

This suit isn't truly Trad, so I'm not going to take the time to do pics and measurements until I see if anyone is interested. I found a 43 R Brooks Brothers olive poplin suit, in excellent condition, for quite a reasonable price. The trouble is, its two button and darted. I'd ask $50 shipped CONUS if anyone is interested. Let me know and I'll send pics and full measurements.

*BTW, if anyone has one of these in a 48, darted or sack, I'd really like to find one! Tan or blue would be great too!
*


----------



## hockeyinsider

mjo_1 said:


> Cleaning out the closet:
> 
> I really really hate to part with this, but I'm facing the fact that it doesn't fit and probably won't in the foreseeable future.
> 
> BB Makers 3/2 navy blazer in good shape. 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, all the tradly details. Barely lined (1/4 or 3/8?) and great for summer. $45 shipped CONUS. A wardrobe staple with extremely natural shoulders.
> Tagged size 39R
> Sleeve: 25"
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30"
> 
> *I'm an amateur at measuring coats, so let me know if there's a more specific measurement you'd like*


What size is the jacket?


----------



## RyanPatrick

*BB 3/2 sack tweed*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack tweed jacket. No size tag, but I believe it is either a 38R or a 39S. See measurements below.

Sleeve = 24

Shoulder = 18

Chest = 42

Length = 31

Jacket is very nice, only issue is that the BB label sticking is loose on the left side which you can see in the photo below.

Asking $50 shipped CONUS.


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Cody 12D Price Reduction $50*

Price reduced to *$50*



MDunle3199 said:


> In excellent condition both uppers and heels. Please PM with interest.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction Polo Perf Cap Toes Benchade in UK*

Price Reduced - Polo Perforated Cap Toes. Benchmade in England Size 11.5D



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking *$50* shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduced BB 3/2 Sack Suit*

Price Reduction

Size 38L


MDunle3199 said:


> Pants are 31x32
> Jacket Length 31.5 inches
> Sleeve length 25.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $50 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*48R, 36/38/40R? 3/2 herringbone tweed sack jackets!*

I have two beautiful herringbone tweed 3/2 sack jackets to offer!

*Please PM (not email, please--I might not get that) with interest!*

A) *48R* 3/2 sack herringbone tweed

This is a lovely jacket, made by Jos. A. Bank when they made proper clothing. It's a classic grey and white herringbone tweed, with a lovely lapel roll, and in excellent condition.

There's no size tag, but I believe that it measures (using Harris measurement guide on the front page of AAAC) to a 48R:

Shoulder: 20
Chest: 25 
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!

B) A *36R*? A *38R*? Maybe even a *40R*? 3/2 sack herringbone tweed. Please see measurements!

(I'm afraid I'm less confident judging sizes I haven't been in a while, and there's no size tag!)

This is a "Shefford" jacket by Anderson and Little, and is absolutely lovely! Again, it's a grey and white tweed, with a lovely lapel roll. It's in excellent condition, except for the start of a fray in the liner by the hangtag, and a small (c. 0.5 of an inch) worn area at the top of the interior pocket, which I assume is from rubbing.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 16
Chest: 19.5
Length: 28.5
Sleeve: 24

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!


----------



## swb120

*IC: NIB NWT Filson Field Satchel*

Checking interest in a brand new, still in box Filson Field Satchel. Never used, it's only been out of the box a couple times -- pristine condition. Just like ordering direct from Filson.

The case is made of bridle leather, similar to a Swaine Adeney or Daines & Hathaway (superior to the normal belting leather that you get with other finer cases made in the US, like Schlesinger or Atlas). The color is a dark brown.

This is the type of case you'll pass down to your son or grandson. It looks great brand new and as you break it in it will look even better.

Asking $575 plus $15 shipping. That's $225 off the Filson price for an identical NIB product! US only.

Link to satchel on filson.com:


----------



## TweedyDon

The 48R is now claimed! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I have two beautiful herringbone tweed 3/2 sack jackets to offer!
> 
> *Please PM (not email, please--I might not get that) with interest!*
> 
> A) *48R* 3/2 sack herringbone tweed
> 
> This is a lovely jacket, made by Jos. A. Bank when they made proper clothing. It's a classic grey and white herringbone tweed, with a lovely lapel roll, and in excellent condition.
> 
> There's no size tag, but I believe that it measures (using Harris measurement guide on the front page of AAAC) to a 48R:
> 
> Shoulder: 20
> Chest: 25
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!
> 
> B) A *36R*? A *38R*? Maybe even a *40R*? 3/2 sack herringbone tweed. Please see measurements!
> 
> (I'm afraid I'm less confident judging sizes I haven't been in a while, and there's no size tag!)
> 
> This is a "Shefford" jacket by Anderson and Little, and is absolutely lovely! Again, it's a grey and white tweed, with a lovely lapel roll. It's in excellent condition, except for the start of a fray in the liner by the hangtag, and a small (c. 0.5 of an inch) worn area at the top of the interior pocket, which I assume is from rubbing.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 16
> Chest: 19.5
> Length: 28.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!


----------



## Calvin500

*Converted and From-Scratch Bow Ties*

*Converted Bow Ties*

These ties are converted from neckties of 100% silk. Note that sometimes the creases from the fold of the necktie will be somewhat apparent on the back side of the bow tie, but these folds are virtually entirely obscured once the bow is tied. Naturally, there is only one of each available. First come, first served.

ALSO - we can convert YOUR necktie to a bow tie for $23.

*#1C*

*SOLD pending payment*
































Silk red with navy and white polka dots. Converted from Banana Republic necktie.

$23

*#2C*
























Silk blue with red dots. The silk has some faint watermarks from the iron (it was one of the first silk converted ties we made), but these are virtually impossible to see when tied. Due to that "irregularity," this one's yours for

$15

*#3C*
























Silk pink paisley in a narrower cut. This was the first necktie we converted to a bow tie. It's not perfect, but it ties up beautifully. You can own the original for

$15

*From-Scratch Handmade Bow Ties*

*#1FS*
































Patch Madras Bow Tie. 100% Cotton Madras. Only 3 Available.

$23

*#2FS*

































Green Seersucker Bow Tie. 100% Cotton. Available in any cut/shape.

Currently also available in these colors:










$23

*#3FS*

































Navy with White Pinstripe Linen Bow Tie - Pictured with Diamond-point. Available in any cut.

$23

*#4FS*
























100% Cotton Seersucker Striped Bow Tie. Gutsy Summer Colors. Only 3 available.

$23


----------



## RyanPatrick

^^Calvin, Did I notice on your wife's blog that you can send a tie to her and she will make it into a bow? What is the cost on that service? Looks like the two of you have a nice little business going.


----------



## Calvin500

RyanPatrick said:


> ^^Calvin, Did I notice on your wife's blog that you can send a tie to her and she will make it into a bow? What is the cost on that service? Looks like the two of you have a nice little business going.


Ryan,

Yes--thanks for the reminder. Yes, she can do a conversion for you. We're trying to stick to $23 for everything as a rule--for now. PM me if you've got a conversion for us!


----------



## randomdude

RyanPatrick said:


> ^^Calvin, Did I notice on your wife's blog that you can send a tie to her and she will make it into a bow? What is the cost on that service? Looks like the two of you have a nice little business going.


I was also curious about this. Also, will your wife be doing more kinds of pocket squares?


----------



## Calvin500

randomdude said:


> I was also curious about this. Also, will your wife be doing more kinds of pocket squares?


We certainly can do more squares. What did you have in mind?


----------



## randomdude

Calvin500 said:


> We certainly can do more squares. What did you have in mind?


I don't know, actually. I've never really been a pocket square guy, but I have this inchoate desire to become one. Let me dig around the AAAC archives and maybe I'll find a good one.


----------



## Calvin500

randomdude said:


> I don't know, actually. I've never really been a pocket square guy, but I have this inchoate desire to become one. Let me dig around the AAAC archives and maybe I'll find a good one.


This linen one is still available.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Calvin500 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Yes--thanks for the reminder. Yes, she can do a conversion for you. We're trying to stick to $23 for everything as a rule--for now. PM me if you've got a conversion for us!


I've got a couple of ties I picked up thrifting I will have her work with. Any kind of discount for multiple orders? :icon_smile_big:

I assume you use PayPal? It will be a few weeks before I send anything off. I am moving the end of this month and the last thing I need is something else on my list to deal with.


----------



## TweedyDon

BB raincoat claimed! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> *Remaining items! Please PM with interest.*
> 
> 1) *THREE beater Harris tweed jackets*. These all measure to 44R, and are "priced to move", since I really need to thin out the herd....
> 
> All prices included shipping in CONUS.
> 
> a) Charcoal grey nailhead. This is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry it doesn't fit me. It DOES have some minor tearing of the lining around both interior chest pockets, but nothing that can't be easily fixed. It's made by Executive Collection, but don't let the non-trad. name fool you! Asking $17.
> 
> b) A tan herringbone from PBM, made for Cape Code Clothing Co. Flecks of light blue within the tan tweed. A very small "rub" tear by one of the interior pockets. Asking $17.
> 
> c) The uber-trad jacket! A light brown herringbone made for The Crimson Shop of Harvard Square. Patch pockets! Drawbacks: A small snag hole in the back (c. 75 of an inch), and missing a top button; I can supply a couple of acceptable replacements for this, though. Asking $15.
> 
> *All three can be yours for $35!*
> 
> *2) 48L Harris tweed*
> 
> I have a beautiful dark green and chocolate houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket to pass on, tagged size 48L. This was made by Pitlochry "in the British isles", and is in immaculate condition.
> 
> Chest: 24.5
> Length: 31.75
> Sleeve: 26.25
> 
> $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *3) 44L Brooks Brothers raincoat--available again!*
> 
> This is tagged 44L, but seems to run a bit large, so while it certainly works for 44's over a jacket, it could also work for a 46, too, I think. It's shown here, on the BB website, listed ON SALE at $523.50 plus shipping, down from (I think) $698:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...lt_color=Khaki
> 
> This is in excellent (maybe even immaculate?) condition. It's all-cotton, has the BB check lining (non-removeable) you can just see in the picture above, and as well as the usual interior pockets you'd expect it also has a zipped inside pocket for your wallet. It was also Made in England.
> 
> I'd like $75 shipped in CONUS, and welcome offers!
> 
> *4) Orvis patch madras shirt, size L*
> 
> The patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.
> 
> Asking $15 shipped CONUS, or offers!


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen-Edmonds Stockbridge 8.5D (includes shoe trees) Merlot Color*

I came across a pair of Allen-Edmonds Stockbridge shoes that are a size 8.5 D, but they run a bit narrow for my foot. The Allen-Edmonds catalog describes these shoes as a five-eyelet blucher with center raised seam and moc-toe, full leather linings, leather wrapped insole with PORON materials, and VIP rubber outsole. I see no markings that indicate these are factory second shoes.

Shoes are a size 8.5 D, style 3774 (merlot soft calf), which is on AE's #4 last (and runs slightly narrow). Shoes are very clean inside and out without foot imprints on the insoles. Outsole measures 11 7/8 inches long and 4 3/16 inches wide (FWIW).

*Shoes come with shoe trees and shoe bags (I do not have the box)*. Asking $85 shipped to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only. Please PM me with any questions. I apologize for the lousy pictures but I'm using a borrowed camera.

(without flash)









(with flash)


----------



## TweedyDon

Both jackets are now claimed--thank you! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I have two beautiful herringbone tweed 3/2 sack jackets to offer!
> 
> *Please PM (not email, please--I might not get that) with interest!*
> 
> A) *48R* 3/2 sack herringbone tweed
> 
> This is a lovely jacket, made by Jos. A. Bank when they made proper clothing. It's a classic grey and white herringbone tweed, with a lovely lapel roll, and in excellent condition.
> 
> There's no size tag, but I believe that it measures (using Harris measurement guide on the front page of AAAC) to a 48R:
> 
> Shoulder: 20
> Chest: 25
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!
> 
> B) A *36R*? A *38R*? Maybe even a *40R*? 3/2 sack herringbone tweed. Please see measurements!
> 
> (I'm afraid I'm less confident judging sizes I haven't been in a while, and there's no size tag!)
> 
> This is a "Shefford" jacket by Anderson and Little, and is absolutely lovely! Again, it's a grey and white tweed, with a lovely lapel roll. It's in excellent condition, except for the start of a fray in the liner by the hangtag, and a small (c. 0.5 of an inch) worn area at the top of the interior pocket, which I assume is from rubbing.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 16
> Chest: 19.5
> Length: 28.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!


----------



## TweedyDon

AE's Stockbridge shoes are incredibly comfortable--someone should snag those that JohnMS is offering!



JohnMS said:


> I came across a pair of Allen-Edmonds Stockbridge shoes that are a size 8.5 D, but they run a bit narrow for my foot. The Allen-Edmonds catalog describes these shoes as a five-eyelet blucher with center raised seam and moc-toe, full leather linings, leather wrapped insole with PORON materials, and VIP rubber outsole. I see no markings that indicate these are factory second shoes.


----------



## Nice Nice

*WTB: Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, 39R or 40R/S*

I'm hoping to pick up one or more BB 3/2 navy blazers, in a size 39R or 40R or 40S. Please let me know if you have any lying around that might be for sale or if you come across any while out thrifting. (I never have any luck at the thrift stores around Minneapolis.)

The same goes for any natural shoulder sportcoats in the same sizes.


----------



## Calvin500

Nice Nice said:


> I'm hoping to pick up one or more BB 3/2 navy blazers, in a size 39R or 40R or 40S. Please let me know if you have any lying around that might be for sale or if you come across any while out thrifting. (I never have any luck at the thrift stores around Minneapolis.)
> 
> The same goes for any natural shoulder sportcoats in the same sizes.


Here's a 40R BB on ebay. Looks like it may be a 3/2 that the seller/photographer doesn't "get".

(via Patrick Sullivan)


----------



## mjo_1

mjo_1 said:


> Cleaning out the closet:
> 
> I really really hate to part with this, but I'm facing the fact that it doesn't fit and probably won't in the foreseeable future.
> 
> BB Makers 3/2 navy blazer in good shape. 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, all the tradly details. Barely lined (1/4 or 3/8?) and great for summer. $45 shipped CONUS. A wardrobe staple with extremely natural shoulders.
> Tagged size 39R
> Sleeve: 25"
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30"
> 
> *I'm an amateur at measuring coats, so let me know if there's a more specific measurement you'd like*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills khakis blue and creme seersucker pants, model M1P. A bit more understated than the usual blue/white. $25 shipped CONUS.
> Tagged size 33
> Waist: 16 3/4" across the front
> Inseam: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills khakis chamois cloth reds, model M2P. Bought as seconds, so there is faint faded line at about knee level on the right leg (see pic). It could be ignored or otherwise they would make an excellent pair of shorts. $15 shipped CONUS.
> Tagged size 33
> Waist: 16" across front
> Inseam: 32.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM with interest. I'll be out of town from Friday about noonish until Monday, but I'll try to respond ASAP. Thanks.
> 
> Michael


Blazer and Bills reds are sold pending payment. The seersucker pants are still available and now at $20.


----------



## devils143

Polo Ralph Lauren Bold Check Button down in medium. Asking $25 shipped.



Polo Ralph Lauren Tattersall Check. 15 1/2 34/35. Asking $25 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*44L Brooks Bros. trenchcoat*

I have a 44L Brooks Brothers double-breasted trench coat for sale. I received this from tonylumpkin in a trade, but it's really not getting the use that it deserves... so it's looking for a good home! I should note that I really like this coat, and won't be selling it for _much _less than my original asking price, below, as I do need to be motivated to let it go--although, of course, I would welcome offers!

This coat has the removeable wool liner, the removeable melton wool collar, and a polycotton exterior. It's in absolutely excellent condition, with no stains, rips, or holes of any kind, except for a tiny hole in the collar. (The collar is currently on sale for $26.25 from BB if you find you really can't stand this!) I believe that this coat retails for around $800 at BB.

Pictures can be found here, at tonylumpkin's original listing (#3689 on this thread):

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=859563#post859563

I'm asking *$90* for this coat, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM me with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) 48L Harris tweed*

I have a beautiful dark green and chocolate houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket to pass on, tagged size 48L. This was made by Pitlochry "in the British isles", and is in immaculate condition.

Chest: 24.5
Length: 31.75 
Sleeve: 26.25

$35, or offers, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*2) Orvis patch madras shirt, size L*

The patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.

Asking $10 shipped CONUS, or offers!

*3) 44R Harris tweed herringbone, from Cape Cod Co.*

This is a lovely light brown/cream herringbone, with some light blue heathered into the mix. It's in lovely condition, and has recently been pressed and dry cleaned. Measurements on request.

Now $20 or offers, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


----------



## devils143

Vineyard Vines Murray Shirt Large. Asking $30 shipped.


----------



## memphislawyer

Window said:


> Church's Becket Monkstrap, English size 10 E, $120 shipped.
> Very good shape, slight blemishes. 73 last.


English 10E. I wear an American 9D usually, say in AE Park Avenues. How would this shoe compare?


----------



## Acacian

*Price reduction.*

Price reduced to $55!

This really is a super-nice coat...



Acacian said:


> Here we have a very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.
> 
> I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.
> 
> This 50 year old coat is in just awesome shape. I thought it was much newer until I did the research. There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and I'm sure it could be easily sewn up.
> 
> It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.
> 
> The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.
> 
> There's no size label on it, but I'd put it at a 42R or 41R. I'm a 40R and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Length from top of collar: 41"
> Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
> Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
> Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
> This would probably work best for the shorter guy, as I am 5' 7", and the length is perfect at the knee for me.
> 
> Just professionally dry cleaned.
> 
> *Price is $55 shipped to any US location (and this is a heavyish coat...).*
> 
> Thanks very much.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Someone _really_ should grab this coat; it's beautiful!


----------



## Calvin500

A pair of blue BB OCBDs, Non-Iron, Both 16.5 - 36. Like-new condition.

$20 each or take both for $35 ConUS.

















Green Uni-Stripe BB OCBD, Non-Iron, 17 - 36/7. Like-new condition. A perfectly gorgeous shirt. I wish it fit me better.

$20, or, take this with the two above blues for $50 total ConUS.

















BB Seersucker BD, long-sleeved (blues, grey, yellow, white, etc.). Size: M. You'd better DM me quick before this, out of frustration that it doesn't fit me, magically turns into 3 or 4 seersucker bow ties!

$18 ConUS.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

^ I think that would make a neat bow.

As for those shirts, if only they weren't non-iron. 16.5/17-36 is my size in case anyone is looking to get rid of anything. 

My brother just shrank two of my brooks ocbd's, due to my lack of special instructions.


----------



## Calvin500

AdamsSutherland said:


> ^ I think that would make a neat bow.
> 
> As for those shirts, if only they weren't non-iron. 16.5/17-36 is my size in case anyone is looking to get rid of anything.
> 
> My brother just shrank two of my brooks ocbd's, due to my lack of special instructions.


I agree that the SS would make a great bow. It's a shame to chop up a good shirt, though.

C'mon. Everyone needs a couple non-irons to throw on at a moment's notice when everything else is crinkled.


----------



## TweedyDon

This has now found a new home! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I have a 44L Brooks Brothers double-breasted trench coat for sale. I received this from tonylumpkin in a trade, but it's really not getting the use that it deserves... so it's looking for a good home! I should note that I really like this coat, and won't be selling it for _much _less than my original asking price, below, as I do need to be motivated to let it go--although, of course, I would welcome offers!
> 
> This coat has the removeable wool liner, the removeable melton wool collar, and a polycotton exterior. It's in absolutely excellent condition, with no stains, rips, or holes of any kind, except for a tiny hole in the collar. (The collar is currently on sale for $26.25 from BB if you find you really can't stand this!) I believe that this coat retails for around $800 at BB.
> 
> Pictures can be found here, at tonylumpkin's original listing (#3689 on this thread):
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=859563#post859563
> 
> I'm asking *$90* for this coat, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM me with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The 48L Harris tweed is now claimed; the size L Orvis shirt and the size 44R Harris tweed are still available. Offers welcome on both!



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) 48L Harris tweed*
> 
> I have a beautiful dark green and chocolate houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket to pass on, tagged size 48L. This was made by Pitlochry "in the British isles", and is in immaculate condition.
> 
> Chest: 24.5
> Length: 31.75
> Sleeve: 26.25
> 
> $35, or offers, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *2) Orvis patch madras shirt, size L*
> 
> The patches are in shades of blue; checks, solids, stripes.... It's in excellent condition, with no wear at all on any of the stitching.
> 
> Asking $10 shipped CONUS, or offers!
> 
> *3) 44R Harris tweed herringbone, from Cape Cod Co.*
> 
> This is a lovely light brown/cream herringbone, with some light blue heathered into the mix. It's in lovely condition, and has recently been pressed and dry cleaned. Measurements on request.
> 
> Now $20 or offers, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


----------



## Calvin500

BB Seersucker Shirt *SOLD*


----------



## swb120

*Prices reduced*

Up for sale are a number of pairs of size 10D shoes, mostly Allen Edmonds, one pair of unused Churchs, and one pair of Ecco casual shoes [sorry...I know they're not Trad!], all of which I have owned and are either new or gently worn. [Please add $5 if you live west of Chicago, to account for increased shipping costs]

1) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue cap toe, size 10D, burgundy. *SOLD.*

2) Allen Edmonds Chester wingtip, size 10D, black. *$75 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0492avo.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0493p.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0494p.jpg https://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0495bgp.jpg

3) Royal Tweed (made by Churchs) longwing wingtip, size 10, burgundy. "Benchcrafted" in England. Brand new (no creasing). *$75 shipped.*

https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0645x.jpg
https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0499t.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0503w.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0505n.jpg

4) Allen Edmonds perforated cap toe, size 10D, reddish burgundy. *$55 shipped.*

https://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0515ckh.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0516i.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0513x.jpg

5) Allen Edmonds Wilbert, size 10D, tan/chili. *$60 shipped.*

https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0518h.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0523b.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0521j.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0519i.jpg

6) Allen Edmonds Rover casual shoe, size 10D, brown. New, never worn. *$40 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0510n.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0511g.jpg https://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0509s.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0508ivq.jpg

7) Ecco City Collection casual shoe, size 44 (10), reddish brown. *$25 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0526mqt.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0527lzo.jpg https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0528i.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0529q.jpg

8) Brooks Brothers / Alden LHS shell cordovan loafers. Gorgeous #8 color, with a lovely patina. Model no. 763. Size 9.5C. *SOLD*.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Blue RL Polo OCBD 15.5,32/33 to trade for 15.5/34*

In the spirit of thrifty exchange, I have a trade to propose. I found a Blue PRL OCBD in my closet, tagged 15.5, 32/33. It's probably around five years old, but in good shape. I'd like to trade it for an OCBD in 15.5, 34, nearly any color; tailored or slim fit is ideal. I'll even take a BB non-iron if it's slim-fit. Or other creative trades (34/31, 10D, 41R).

If there are no trade offers, I'll offer it up for the cost of shipping.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB shirts 15.5-34, 15.5-34/35*

*Shirts claimed!*

I have eight Brooks Brothers shirts to pass on! They are all either 15.5-34, or 15.5-34/35, or 15.5-35; details below.

All are in absolutely *immaculate *condition, having only been worn a couple of times each. All have the traditional BB rectangular label with the red oval inside, noting "Brooks Brothers, Est. 1818", unless otherwise noted. All are non-iron, though--hence my very low prices of just $16 each, shipped in CONUS--or *$85 for all eight*, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

If you would like more than one, but not all eight, I would be more than happy to make you a deal!


*15.5-34:*

TWO blue OCBDs in traditional fit; one with the rectangular label, one with the script label reading "Brooks Brothers".

TWO white OCBDs in traditional fit.

One OCBD with thin red and white alternating stripes; traditional fit.

One straight point collar in a very light green with a think green stripe running down it; this is a beautiful shirt!

*15.5-34/35:*

One straight point collar with thin red and white alternating stripes; this has the script label read "Brooks Brothers".

*15.5-35*

One blue OCBD in traditional fit.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Lambswool/Alpaca Sack Jacket*

This is a fairly recent Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in a 60% lambswool/40% Alpaca blend. The weave is a navy/gray herringbone and the size is tagged as 41R. The color is more accurate in the second picture. I'll be glad to provide measurements to anyone who is interested. Asking $65 shipped CONUS

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/bbalp.jpg/
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bbalp2.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*46R 3/2 sack jackets*

I have several 3/2 sacks to pass on, which makes me rue my weight loss! All are from the uber-trad store The English Shop in Princeton, and all are in excellent condition.

Each jacket is *$45 shipped*; this *includes boxed Priority Mail postage within the CONUS, together with delivery confirmation*; I'll PM you the delivery number once I mail your jacket. If you would like more than one, please let me know, and we can work out a deal-although to prevent wrinkling I'll still be mailing the jackets boxed singly! :icon_smile:

My main aim really is just to find these good trad homes with people who'd appreciate them, so please do feel free to make offers, especially if (like me!) you're a younger trad., or someone getting hit (again, like me!) with pay cuts, furloughs, and the like owing to the recession&#8230;.

*PLEASE PM (NOT Email) with interest!*

Ok, on to the jackets!

*1) 3/2 sack herringbone tweed.*

This is a beautiful lighter-shaded grey and white classic herringbone tweed. It was made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop, whose label appears inside with Corbin's. This is in excellent condition, and measures to a 46R.I t has one vent.

Measurements:

Chest: 23.25
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 24 (with 3" turned under)
Length: 30.5

*2) 3/2 sack charcoal glen plaid tweed--CLAIMED!*

Another beautiful jacket from The English Shop, this is a dark charcoal glen plaid with a very subtle overcheck of dark red and Royal blue. Slightly heavier in weight than (1), above. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and would not be leaving my closet if I could tailor it to my new smaller size! This is labeled The English Shop, but has no other tags apart from the Union made tag-so I assume it's Made in the USA. Single vent.

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve: 24 (plus 3" under)
Length: 30.5

*3) 3/2 sack nailhead tweed in lighter blue and white; the perfect Spring, Summer, Fall jacket!*

This is in _immaculate_ condition! Another jacket by The English Shop, and another 3/2 sack, this is fully lined in cream satin with a single vent. Made in the USA for The English Shop, this is tagged a 46R and runs true to size. This is lighter weight than the previous two jackets.

Measurements:

Chest: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 24 (plus 4" to let down)
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*More 3/2 sacks on their way!*

More 3/2 sacks from Princeton clotheirs will be listed this evening; two tweeds and a blazer!

I believe these will be 40/41R, but please check the forthcoming measurements...


----------



## TweedyDon

*39-41R 3/2 tweed sacks and blazer!*

The cull continues! These are smaller jackets; at an estimate they are 40-41R, but please see the measurements below

Because these are smaller and slightly older than the 46Rs (as I was older when I was this size&#8230, I would like just *$30 each for the first two, and $25 for the last*; if you would like more than one I'd be happy to work out a (very good) deal. These prices include boxing, priority shipping, and delivery confirmation in CONUS. And, as before, *please feel free to make offers!*

*PLEASE PM (NOT email!) WITH INTEREST!*

*1) 3/2 sack navy blazer--CLAIMED*

This was made by Danton for Harry Ballot of Princeton, and is a lovely hopsack material. It has two patch and flap pockets, crested buttons (2 to each sleeve, as it should!) and a single vent. It also has a very natural shoulder, which is why the shoulder measurement is smaller than it would on a less TNSIL jacket! This is in Very Good condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 24 (with some to let out)
Length: 30.5

*2) 3/2 sack brown nailhead tweed--CLAIMED*

This the brother of the blazer above! It's also made by Danton for Harry Ballot of Princeton, has two patch-and-flap pockets, and two buttons on each cuff, as well as a single vent. This is in Excellent condition, except one of the sleeve buttons has broken in half. This, though, will be very easy to replace, as they are standard buttons. Another very natural shoulder jacket, although slightly more padding than the blazer-although bear in mind that the blazer is a very natural shoulder, and so this is relative!

Measurements:

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.75
Sleeve: 25.5

*3) 3/2 tweed sack nailhead with striping!*

A lovely trad. tweed jacket! This is a dark brown nailhead jacket with vertical black stripes woven throughout at about 1.5" spacing; these are accompanied by subtle blue blending into the brown on each side, and subtle dark red vertical stripes heathered in throughout. This is a lovely vintage trad look! This was made for Bamberger's Men's Store in NJ.

Measurements:

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 23.5 (room to let down)
Length: 30


----------



## Distinctive

2 sizes off, would fit like an 11


----------



## TweedyDon

*46L jackets coming later today!*

As the cull continues, I'll be listing some more jackets later today, including a LL Bean half-Norfolk, a Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack in a beautiful blue-toned glen plaid, and a 46L Harris tweed herringbone!


----------



## Calvin500

This bow, once spoken for, *is now available again. *



Calvin500 said:


> *#1C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk red with navy and white polka dots. Converted from Banana Republic necktie.
> 
> $23


----------



## AdamsSutherland

TweedyDon said:


> As the cull continues, I'll be listing some more jackets later today, including a LL Bean half-Norfolk, a Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack in a beautiful blue-toned glen plaid, and a 46L Harris tweed herringbone!


I'd be potentially interested in that herringbone. If you could post pictures with the listing, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'll have a shot, AS--but no promises, my technological skills being what they are!

I'm also (reluctantly) going to be listing a gorgeous *Ben Silver multi-coloured Harris tweed vest* (waistcoat) from their Fall 2005 collection; this is also a 46, and is utterly unworn--never even tried on--and has all of its original tags, including the original 2005 price of $215 (before shipping).

I wrote to Ben Silver asking if they had a picture of this, and they didn't, but they did say that this vest sold out very, very quickly when it was first offered, and they're planning on offering another version this Fall.

Please PM me with initial interest; more details to come. I am very reluctant to part with this, but it simply doesn't fit...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price reductions on my remaining 3/2 sacks from previous posts!*

*Remaining 46R and 40/41 R/S jackets* available!

Please note price reductions on the following jackets; all will be shipped boxed Priority mail with delivery confirmation, and the prices below include this shipping cost. If you would like both of the 46R jackets, I* would be happy to send them both to you for* *$45*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 3/2 sack herringbone tweed. Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is a beautiful lighter-shaded grey and white classic herringbone tweed. It was made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop, whose label appears inside with Corbin's. This is in excellent condition, and measures to a 46R. It has one vent.

Measurements:
Chest: 23.25
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 24 (with 3" turned under)
Length: 30.5

*Asking $30 boxed and shipped in CONUS*

*2) 3/2 sack nailhead tweed for The English Shop of Princeton, in lighter blue and white; the perfect Spring, Summer, Fall jacket!*

This is in immaculate condition! Another jacket by The English Shop, and another 3/2 sack, this is fully lined in cream satin with a single vent. Made in the USA for The English Shop, this is tagged a 46R and runs true to size. This is lighter weight than the previous jacket.

Measurements:

Chest: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 24 (plus 4" to let down)
Length: 31

*Asking $30 boxed and shipped in CONUS*

*3) 40/41 R/S 3/2 tweed sack nailhead with striping!*

A lovely trad. tweed jacket! This is a dark brown nailhead jacket with vertical black stripes woven throughout at about 1.5" spacing; these are accompanied by subtle blue blending into the brown on each side, and subtle dark red vertical stripes heathered in throughout. This is a lovely vintage trad look! This was made for Bamberger's Men's Store in NJ.

Measurements:

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 23.5 (room to let down)
Length: 30

*Asking $20 boxed and shipped in CONUS*


----------



## M. Charles

*White Bucks are now sold.*

*New, never worn, Brooks Brothers White Bucks w/ Brick Red Soles -- 9.5D (Medium width)*

Perfect for summer with poplin or seersucker suit. Asking $85 shipped in CONUS.

Please PM.

https://news.webshots.com/photo/2578080050104509546vAgsPM
https://news.webshots.com/photo/2100921100104509546KebMFS
https://news.webshots.com/photo/2873155390104509546jtIJbn
https://news.webshots.com/photo/2220176940104509546BOKvIN
https://news.webshots.com/photo/2715082430104509546nqmAGC


----------



## Calvin500

*BB Sack Suit*

Brooks Brothers. 2 Buttons. Sack. Navy with light(er) blue stripe. Flat front. 
(Size 41 or 42 Regular)


























Jacket: 
22 3/4'' chest 
18 3/4'' shoulder
31 1/2'' length (from below collar)
25 1/2'' sleeve (plus +/- 3/4'' to let down)

Trousers:
37'' waist
12 3/4'' rise
29 1/4'' inseam
And a delicious 1 3/4'' cuff

$60 ConUS


----------



## svb

OK, this is a J.Press shirt that I really like but is just too roomy on me. It is a size small, and I picked it up at the Harvard store last summer. They still have it available online and on sale for $55.30 plus shipping. I am asking *$40 shipped* for mine. I've worn it fewer than 5 times.

Click thumbnails to enlarge:






Also, I still have a few things leftover from a previous post:

Donegal Tweed Sport Coat
100% wool
shoulders 18"
armpit-to-armpit 21"
sleeves 25"
length 30"
asking *$40 shipped*






LL Bean Charcoal Grey Shetland Size SMALL
*$25 shipped*


J. Crew Cable-knit Red Sweater (wool blend) Size SMALL
*$15 shipped*


Polo Ralph Lauren Button-Down, Size 14.5 Classic fit
*$15 shipped*


*

PM if interested.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*40R and 40L London Fog raincoats--$18 shipped*

I just saw in a local thrift store three London Fog single-breasted raincoats. All were black, all were poly-cotton, all either 40R or 40L, but all were just $8 each. (I believe one had a removeable liner.) If anyone would like one, PM me and I'll pick one up for you. The total cost would come to $18 shipped in CONUS.

These would make great beater coats!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduced Press Heavy Wool Blazer $40*

Price Reduced - Heavy Press Blazer in Very Nice Shape



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Following is avaialble
> 
> J Press Blue Blazer (heavier Wool not Hopsack)
> Asking *$40* shipped to lower 48 states. PM if interested
> 
> No tag measurements as follows
> 
> Armpit to armpit 20.5 inches
> Chest 48 inches
> Shoulder 19 inches
> Sleeve 27 inches
> Length 34.5 inches


----------



## TweedyDon

*40R or 40L London Fog raincoats--bump!*

This is a gratuitious bump, since these might be taken from the thrift store soon, and so I want to make sure that this post is readily visible to any member who might be interested!



TweedyDon said:


> I just saw in a local thrift store three London Fog single-breasted raincoats. All were black, all were the usual raincoat poly-cotton, all either 40R or 40L, but all were just $8 each. (I believe one had a removeable liner.) If anyone would like one, PM me and I'll pick one up for you. The total cost would come to $18 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> These would make great beater coats!


----------



## JohnMS

*Price Reduction on AE Stockbridge 8.5 D (color merlot)*

I came across a pair of Allen-Edmonds Stockbridge shoes that are a size 8.5 D, but they run a bit narrow for my foot. The Allen-Edmonds catalog describes these shoes as a five-eyelet blucher with center raised seam and moc-toe, full leather linings, leather wrapped insole with PORON materials, and VIP rubber outsole. I see no markings that indicate these are factory second shoes.

Shoes are a size 8.5 D, style 3774 (merlot soft calf), which is on AE's #4 last (and runs slightly narrow). Shoes are very clean inside and out without foot imprints on the insoles. Outsole measures 11 7/8 inches long and 4 3/16 inches wide (FWIW).

*Shoes come with shoe trees and shoe bags (I do not have the box)*. *Now asking $75 shipped* to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only. Please PM me with any questions. I apologize for the lousy pictures but I'm using a borrowed camera.

(without flash)









(with flash)


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Closet cleaning: BB non-iron 15.5,34/35 $20; BB 346 non-iron 16,34/35 $15*

A couple more from the recent purge:

BB non-iron, a few years old, worn fewer than five times. 15.5, 34/35, made in Malaysia. $20 shipped CONUS.









BB 346, 16, 34/35. $15 shipped CONUS.









I'd also be up for trades, esp. for 15.5,34 OCBD in blue or any uni-stripe (slim or tailored fit, if possible), or anything 10D, 34/31, 41R.

Thank you. Please PM with interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

*41R/S H. Freeman 3/2 tweed sack*

*CLAIMED!*

This might be the last smaller jacket I find lurking in my closet... But this is a lovely trad. treasure!

It's by H. Freeman & Sons, and is a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It's in excellent condition, and has the proper single vent and two buttons on the sleeve. (All of the bottons are the appropriate leather covered buttons for tweed jackets!) It's a lovely muted glen plaid--think here of modern J. Press rather than the loud glen plaids of the late 1980s--in dark green and tan, with the overcheck in rust. So, this is by no means a vintage-looking piece! The measurements are:

Shoulder: 17.25
Chest: 20.25
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 29.25 from bottom of collar

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining 46R, 44R, 40/41R/S jackets, mainly 3/2 sacks.*

*Please note the following price reductions on remaining items; offers very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest.*

*1) 46R Corbin 3/2 sack herringbone tweed.*

This is a beautiful lighter-shaded grey and white classic herringbone tweed. It was made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop, whose label appears inside with Corbin's. This is in excellent condition, and measures to a 46R. It has one vent.

Measurements:

Chest: 23.25
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 24 (with 3" turned under)
Length: 30.5

Now asking *$30* boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*2) 46R 3/2 sack nailhead tweed in lighter blue and white; the perfect Spring, Summer, Fall jacket!*

This is in _immaculate_ condition! Another jacket by The English Shop, and another 3/2 sack, this is fully lined in cream satin with a single vent. Made in the USA for The English Shop, this is tagged a 46R and runs true to size. This is lighter weight than the previous two jackets.

Measurements:

Chest: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 24 (plus 4" to let down)
Length: 31

Asking *$30* boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*NB: If you would like both (1) and (2), they will be $45 boxed and shipped in CONUS for the pair.*

*3) 40/41 R/S 3/2 tweed sack nailhead with striping!*

A lovely trad. tweed jacket! This is a dark brown nailhead jacket with vertical black stripes woven throughout at about 1.5" spacing; these are accompanied by subtle blue blending into the brown on each side, and subtle dark red vertical stripes heathered in throughout. This is a lovely vintage trad look! This was made for Bamberger's Men's Store in NJ.

Measurements:

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 23.5 (room to let down)
Length: 30

Asking *$18* boxed and shipped in CONUS

*4) 44R Harris tweed herringbone, from Cape Cod Co.*

This is a lovely light brown/cream herringbone, with some light blue heathered into the mix. It's in lovely condition, and has recently been pressed and dry cleaned. Measurements on request.

Asking *$18* boxed and shipped in CONUS

​


----------



## TweedyDon

*14.5-32/33 Land's End blue OCBDs*

I saw three or four blue Land's End OCBDs at my thrift store yesterday, sized (I think) 14.5-32/33 (or maybe just one of those sizes and not the "split" size.) They were $4.99 each, and seemed to be in excellent condition.

If anyone would like them, PM me and I'll pick them up for you; all three will be about $22 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## CMC

*WTB: Brown tassel loafers 10.5 D/M*

I'm looking for some tassel loafers if anyone has an old pair they want to part with. I can't seem to find anything currently available that I can afford, or that fits (the RL Darlton is exactly what I'm looking for, but had to get rid of them due to sizing problems).

Anyway, I'm looking for some shade of dark brown (not light tan and not burgundy), without a kiltie. PM if you've got something and we can negotiate.


----------



## TweedyDon

*AE black monkstraps, 11D*

I've come to the conclusion that I'm just not a monkstrap chap. So, mine are up for grabs! I purchased these from eBay for $45 some time ago, and wore them once. (Hence my conclusion I'm not a monkstrap person...) They're size 11D, and in very good condition; the uppers are completely unscuffed, and there's only little wear to the straps. However, the soles are half leather, and half rubber. I don't know enough about AEs to determine if this is the original sole, or if they were recrafted at some point--I suspect the latter. This was very well done if so, though.

Asking *$30 shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## MDunle3199

*J Press Blazer Now Sold*

J Press Blazer Now Sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduced - Heavy Press Blazer in Very Nice Shape


----------



## TweedyDon

The 44R Harris tweed and the 46R 3/2 herringbone sack have now been claimed--thank you!

*The 46R 3/2 sack nailhead and the 40/41 3/2 sack tweed are both still available.*



TweedyDon said:


> *Please note the following price reductions on remaining items; offers very welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *1) 46R Corbin 3/2 sack herringbone tweed.*
> 
> This is a beautiful lighter-shaded grey and white classic herringbone tweed. It was made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop, whose label appears inside with Corbin's. This is in excellent condition, and measures to a 46R. It has one vent.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23.25
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Sleeve: 24 (with 3" turned under)
> Length: 30.5
> 
> Now asking *$30* boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *2) 46R 3/2 sack nailhead tweed in lighter blue and white; the perfect Spring, Summer, Fall jacket!*
> 
> This is in _immaculate_ condition! Another jacket by The English Shop, and another 3/2 sack, this is fully lined in cream satin with a single vent. Made in the USA for The English Shop, this is tagged a 46R and runs true to size. This is lighter weight than the previous two jackets.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Sleeve: 24 (plus 4" to let down)
> Length: 31
> 
> Asking *$30* boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *NB: If you would like both (1) and (2), they will be $45 boxed and shipped in CONUS for the pair.*
> 
> *3) 40/41 R/S 3/2 tweed sack nailhead with striping!*
> 
> A lovely trad. tweed jacket! This is a dark brown nailhead jacket with vertical black stripes woven throughout at about 1.5" spacing; these are accompanied by subtle blue blending into the brown on each side, and subtle dark red vertical stripes heathered in throughout. This is a lovely vintage trad look! This was made for Bamberger's Men's Store in NJ.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 23.5 (room to let down)
> Length: 30
> 
> Asking *$18* boxed and shipped in CONUS
> 
> *4) 44R Harris tweed herringbone, from Cape Cod Co.*
> 
> This is a lovely light brown/cream herringbone, with some light blue heathered into the mix. It's in lovely condition, and has recently been pressed and dry cleaned. Measurements on request.
> 
> Asking *$18* boxed and shipped in CONUS
> 
> ​


----------



## tonylumpkin

*
NOW $55 SHIPPED CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> This is a fairly recent Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in a 60% lambswool/40% Alpaca blend. The weave is a navy/gray herringbone and the size is tagged as 41R. The color is more accurate in the second picture. I'll be glad to provide measurements to anyone who is interested. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/bbalp.jpg/
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bbalp2.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*"Old School" John Alexander Jacket*

Since many of you here are regular thrifters, I'm sure you've run across as market John Alexander sports jackets as I have. If you're like me you've wondered, "who the hell is this John Alexander guy and why is his name marketable?". I think i found out the answer yesterday.

According to the label on the inside pocket, this jacket will turn 50 in December. The tweed is amazing. The jacket is canvass constructed, has welted seams, latched vent, hand sewn button holes and hand attached collar. In short John Alexander, once upon a time, made one hell of an odd jacket.

The sad part is its a 41 and far too small for me.

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/jalex.jpg/
https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jalex2.jpg/
https://img103.imageshack.us/i/jalex3.jpg/
https://img26.imageshack.us/i/jalex4.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*$450 Korchmar attache cases*

The unused case is now claimed; the case with a few days' use is still available!

I have two Korchmar attache cases to pass on; these retail for $500, or are available for $450 direct from Korchmar online. I purchased one of these directly from Korchmar, and the other as a second from a Korchmar dealer (as it seemed too good a deal to pass up at the time, and I always like to have a "spare"!) The first case (direct from Korchmar) is unused; the second has had a few days' use, and is missing the spring in one of the locks' clips. This doesn't affect the function of the lock at all; it just means that the clip won't spring up when the slide to open the case is pushed. This should be an easy fix for a local locksmith.

Both cases are chestnut brown, and shown below:

https://www.korchmar.com/index.php?le...ail&item_id=47

(Note that the cases that I have are slightly darker in colour than this one--in my view, a nicer shade of brown.)

*EDIT: I just realised that this link takes you only to the main Korchmar website. Given this, please just type in "attache" to the search function; I'm offering the 4" attache. This can also be seen in this eBay listing here:*

I (obviously) never use these cases, and so it's time to find them new homes.

I'd like *$125 shipped in CONUS* for the case I bought directly from Korchmar, and *$90 shipped in CONUS* for the case with the unsprung lock clip. I'll include delivery confirmation on both.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## altan321

*BB Lightweight Olive 3/2 Sack Jacket $30 Conus*

Got this from another forum member. It's a great jacket but a bit long for me. Tried it on but haven't worn it. Nice summer jacket.

https://img38.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0123p.jpg

https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=measure1o.jpg

Brooks Brothers Olive 3/2 sack jacket

Pit-to-pit 21 (See pic)
Length (from top of collar): 32.5
Sleeve: 26

$30 paypal/conus


----------



## TweedyDon

These are "on hold" until next Saturday; I'll repost them then if they become available.



TweedyDon said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm just not a monkstrap chap. So, mine are up for grabs! I purchased these from eBay for $45 some time ago, and wore them once. (Hence my conclusion I'm not a monkstrap person...) They're size 11D, and in very good condition; the uppers are completely unscuffed, and there's only little wear to the straps. However, the soles are half leather, and half rubber. I don't know enough about AEs to determine if this is the original sole, or if they were recrafted at some point--I suspect the latter. This was very well done if so, though.
> 
> Asking *$30 shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## swb120

*Bills khakis, 33-29, British tan, M1 pleated, like new*

Up for sale are two pairs of British tan Bills khakis. Size Waist 33 - Length (inseam) 29; outseam 41. Waist has 2" to let out; cuffs are 1 3/8". Style: M1P (pleated). Beautiful, like new condition. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton.

Asking *$30 shipped per pair* ($33 if you live west of Chicago).

https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0657d.jpg
https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0658akh.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

My lord, this is a beautiful garment. Amazing that it has not been claimed. Then again, there is no price listed. Full disclosure, it is far too small for me. But someone much thinner will be strutting come fall.



tonylumpkin said:


> Since many of you here are regular thrifters, I'm sure you've run across as market John Alexander sports jackets as I have. If you're like me you've wondered, "who the hell is this John Alexander guy and why is his name marketable?". I think i found out the answer yesterday.
> 
> According to the label on the inside pocket, this jacket will turn 50 in December. The tweed is amazing. The jacket is canvass constructed, has welted seams, latched vent, hand sewn button holes and hand attached collar. In short John Alexander, once upon a time, made one hell of an odd jacket.
> 
> The sad part is its a 41 and far too small for me.
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/jalex.jpg/
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jalex2.jpg/
> https://img103.imageshack.us/i/jalex3.jpg/
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/jalex4.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in the USA Coach briefcase/messenger bag*

*CLAIMED*

I recently thrifted a Made in the USA Coach briefcase/messenger bag as I thought someone here would love it. I paid $22, and so it's yours for $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

It's in dark brown, and has plenty of patina. (including the initials GVD blind-stampedon the front flap; these are hardly visible, and could readily be covered by any competent cobbler.) It measures roughly 15.5 by 10.5 by 4.5. It closes with a top flap that covers almost the whole of the front of the case, with two front straps that fit onto brass hardware that swivel to close it. The interior has two main compartments, the back one has a small zipped compartment on the back "wall"; the zip works perfectly. The front one has on the front part (that is covered by the flap) two small compartments, one of which has on it a business card holder. It also has a removeable carrying strap and a briefcase handle. There are a few pen marks inside.

This is a great case, and has years of life left!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Andy Roo

32rollandrock said:


> My lord, this is a beautiful garment. Amazing that it has not been claimed. Then again, there is no price listed. Full disclosure, it is far too small for me. But someone much thinner will be strutting come fall.


Mr. Lumpkin hasn't yet responded to my pm, but I'm hoping to be that someone much thinner.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Andy Roo said:


> Mr. Lumpkin hasn't yet responded to my pm, but I'm hoping to be that someone much thinner.


Sorry guys, this one was never for sale. I've been waiting to find out if it would fit a member who did me a favor a few months ago. I'm happy to say that it does and perhaps we'll see it in the Trad WAYWN thread sometime in the future.


----------



## 32rollandrock

tonylumpkin said:


> Sorry guys, this one was never for sale. I've been waiting to find out if it would fit a member who did me a favor a few months ago. I'm happy to say that it does and perhaps we'll see it in the Trad WAYWN thread sometime in the future.


You are a tease. A terrible tease. May God have mercy on your fill-in-the-blank soul.


----------



## Andy Roo

tonylumpkin said:


> Sorry guys, this one was never for sale. I've been waiting to find out if it would fit a member who did me a favor a few months ago. I'm happy to say that it does and perhaps we'll see it in the Trad WAYWN thread sometime in the future.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Andy Roo said:


>


In the event of any misunderstanding, TL is a stand-up guy with whom I've dealt with on numerous occasions. I don't know where he shops, but there are no stores like his haunts anywhere near my home.


----------



## Andy Roo

32rollandrock said:


> In the event of any misunderstanding, TL is a stand-up guy with whom I've dealt with on numerous occasions. I don't know where he shops, but there are no stores like his haunts anywhere near my home.


Oh, I know he's a very fine fellow, as I too have dealt with him. That is just a stunning jacket, and I hate that it isn't in my closet.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in the USA Schlesinger Classic Flap brief bag*

*Made in the USA Schlesinger Classic Flap brief bag in brown belting leather*

I purchased this on eBay some time ago, and never used it. So, it's available here, for *$60 boxed and shipped in CONUS*, or offer!

Classic Luggage lists and shows this Classic Flap Brief bag (triple gusset) with shoulder strap here, asking *$355 plus shipping, on special*:

https://www.classicluggage.com/CLASSIC_AMERICAN_BUSINESS_CASES17336.html

The one I have has scuffs from wear, but nothing major; it also has the initials "DHN" blind-stamped into it, but this isn't very noticeable, and could easily be covered by a good cobbler for a few dollars. It does have a small repair (about 1 inch long) to the bottom of one of the gussets; I only just noticed this in examining the bag to list here, so it's unobtrusive. The strap is included, and the combination lock works perfectly!

*Please PM with interest! Offers welcome!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $47.50*



tonylumpkin said:


> This is a fairly recent Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in a 60% lambswool/40% Alpaca blend. The weave is a navy/gray herringbone and the size is tagged as 41R. The color is more accurate in the second picture. I'll be glad to provide measurements to anyone who is interested. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/bbalp.jpg/
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bbalp2.jpg/


----------



## clemsontiger

*10 BB ties*

BB Ties $22.50 each shipped CONUS. All are unworn and I haven't found any blemishes. Just a note about lining. Five have the black/BB lining where as 5 do not. The last picture shows the two different linings. 3 3/4 x 58









From Left to Right
1.Navy with red stripes
2.Navy, green, rust, khaki
3.Green,white, navy, orange
4.Red, silver, blue, khaki
5.Brown, silver, red

















6.Red with white dots
7.Light blue with navy/white flowers
8.Red with white,blue, green diamond shapes
9.Green blue, cream, red
10.Red, khaki, navy.


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Cody Shoes now Sold*

Shoes now sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Price reduced to *$50*


----------



## Patrick06790

*Funky Footjoys size 9 narrow*

I took a flyer on these deadstock Footjoys but they are just too narrow for my foot. I'd like to recoup most of the damage, so $30 shipped.

The outside sole is 12 X 4 but the inside length measurement is approx 10.75 inches. In what might be a better frame of reference, I do well with Weejuns in 9D or AE Hanovers in 9C.

They are very cool, if a little weird, and I hope somebody can find a use for them.


----------



## TweedyDon

BOTH of these cases are now available, with price reductions: $110 OBO for the "perfect" case, $75 OBO for the case with the non-springing (but fully functional) latch.

If any member is seriously interested in these cases but is hesitant as I don't have any actual pictures of them I could be persuaded to send each on on approval, with payment due when you receive the case and decide to keep it! My main aim in listing them really is just to find them both good homes, as I really don't use them at all.



TweedyDon said:


> The unused case is now claimed; the case with a few days' use is still available!
> 
> I have two Korchmar attache cases to pass on; these retail for $500, or are available for $450 direct from Korchmar online. I purchased one of these directly from Korchmar, and the other as a second from a Korchmar dealer (as it seemed too good a deal to pass up at the time, and I always like to have a "spare"!) The first case (direct from Korchmar) is unused; the second has had a few days' use, and is missing the spring in one of the locks' clips. This doesn't affect the function of the lock at all; it just means that the clip won't spring up when the slide to open the case is pushed. This should be an easy fix for a local locksmith.
> 
> Both cases are chestnut brown, and shown below:
> 
> https://www.korchmar.com/index.php?le...ail&item_id=47
> 
> (Note that the cases that I have are slightly darker in colour than this one--in my view, a nicer shade of brown.)
> 
> *EDIT: I just realised that this link takes you only to the main Korchmar website. Given this, please just type in "attache" to the search function; I'm offering the 4" attache. This can also be seen in this eBay listing here:*
> 
> I (obviously) never use these cases, and so it's time to find them new homes.
> 
> I'd like *$125 shipped in CONUS* for the case I bought directly from Korchmar, and *$90 shipped in CONUS* for the case with the unsprung lock clip. I'll include delivery confirmation on both.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Nantucket Reds - 35W30L*

Just got these off eBay, but they are a tad snug for me, so here they are, I just need/want what I paid for them. $35ppd.

Nantucket Reds Murray's Toggery Shop

The original Nantucket Reds, purchased on-island directly from Murray's Toggery, Nantucket, MA.

Plain front 
Cuffed hems 
Length: S <<not sure if this means short rise, they don't feel/look like it>>
Waist approximately 35 inches 
Inseam approximately 30 inches 
Outer leg, waist-to-hem: 41 inches 
Rarely worn


----------



## svb

*I'm now open to offers on any of the following:*

OK, this is a J.Press shirt that I really like but is just too roomy on me. It is a size small, and I picked it up at the Harvard store last summer. They still have it available online and on sale for $55.30 plus shipping. I am asking *$40 shipped* for mine. I've worn it fewer than 5 times.

Click thumbnails to enlarge:






Also, I still have a few things leftover from a previous post:

Donegal Tweed Sport Coat
100% wool
shoulders 18"
armpit-to-armpit 21"
sleeves 25"
length 30"
asking *$40 shipped*






LL Bean Charcoal Grey Shetland Size SMALL
*$25 shipped*


J. Crew Cable-knit Red Sweater (wool blend) Size SMALL
*$15 shipped*


Polo Ralph Lauren Button-Down, Size 14.5 Classic fit
*$15 shipped*


*

PM if interested.*


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone please, please snag that Donegal tweed coat from svb--it's lovely!


----------



## RyanPatrick

Jacket reduced to $40. *Sold pending payment.*



RyanPatrick said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack tweed jacket. No size tag, but I believe it is either a 38R or a 39S. See measurements below.
> 
> Sleeve = 24
> 
> Shoulder = 18
> 
> Chest = 42
> 
> Length = 31
> 
> Jacket is very nice, only issue is that the BB label sticking is loose on the left side which you can see in the photo below.
> 
> Asking $50 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sold, pending payment*



TweedyDon said:


> *Made in the USA Schlesinger Classic Flap brief bag in brown belting leather*
> 
> I purchased this on eBay some time ago, and never used it. So, it's available here, for *$60 boxed and shipped in CONUS*, or offer!
> 
> Classic Luggage lists and shows this Classic Flap Brief bag (triple gusset) with shoulder strap here, asking *$355 plus shipping, on special*:
> 
> https://www.classicluggage.com/CLASSIC_AMERICAN_BUSINESS_CASES17336.html
> 
> The one I have has scuffs from wear, but nothing major; it also has the initials "DHN" blind-stamped into it, but this isn't very noticeable, and could easily be covered by a good cobbler for a few dollars. It does have a small repair (about 1 inch long) to the bottom of one of the gussets; I only just noticed this in examining the bag to list here, so it's unobtrusive. The strap is included, and the combination lock works perfectly!
> 
> *Please PM with interest! Offers welcome!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds! 40R and 45L*

I have two more tweeds to pass on, including a 3/2 sack BB Makers glen plaid! As always, offers welcome.

1) 40R brown herringbone Harris tweed.

This is a basic brown herringbone Harris tweed; the tweed is very similar to that of RyanPatrick's jacket, above, although this has a regular 2-button front and flap pockets. It's in excellent condition, except for some minor wear to two of the cuff buttons; there's no maker listed, but it's tagged a 40R and runs true to size.

The measurements are:

Chest: 20
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeve: 23
Length: 29.5

CLAIMED

2) BB Makers glen plaid 3/2 sack, in shades of blue with a Royal blue overcheck.

This is a beautiful jacket! Measurements will follow, but it runs true to size--so it might work for a larger 44L or a trimmer 46L. This has a lovely lapel roll, and is in excellent condition.

Asking $45 boxed and shipped with delivery confirmation in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*38-41? 3/2 sack tweed*

This smaller 3/2 sack tweed is now CLAIMED

*Please PM with interest.*



TweedyDon said:


> *3/2 tweed sack nailhead with subtle striping!*
> 
> A lovely trad. tweed jacket! This is a dark brown nailhead jacket with vertical black stripes woven throughout at about 1.5" spacing; these are accompanied by subtle blue blending into the brown on each side, and subtle dark red vertical stripes heathered in throughout. This is a lovely vintage trad look! This was made for Bamberger's Men's Store in NJ.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 23.5 (room to let down)
> Length: 30


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB 15.5, 34/5 - $15; 346 16, 34/35 - $10*

These shirts are still available. Now $15 for the BB, $10 for the 346. They are in excellent condition (although it seems the linen background has somehow cast what looks like gross sweat stains on the collars, there are no stains at all).

Please PM with interest.



Pleasant McIvor said:


> A couple more from the recent purge:
> 
> BB non-iron, a few years old, worn fewer than five times. 15.5, 34/35, made in Malaysia. $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB 346, 16, 34/35. $15 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also be up for trades, esp. for 15.5,34 OCBD in blue or any uni-stripe (slim or tailored fit, if possible), or anything 10D, 34/31, 41R.
> 
> Thank you. Please PM with interest.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Brooks Brothers Trench, 42L*

Good morning all,

I have a Brooks Brothers Trench languishing in my closet unused. I bought it off this exchange about six months ago (I think for $50, but I can't remember), but I've realized that it's too big for me and I will never wear it. The condition is good, but there are a few faint stains that escape notice unless you look very closely (I tried to photograph them, and it was difficult). I'd part with it for an interesting trade (15.5, 34 slim if possible; 40R/L-41R/L, 34x31) or, on the duller side, I'll send it to you and you can pay what you like. This is an excellent coat: I would just like to avoid ebay. Thank you. 































Small stain below right pocket








Small pen mark near pocket:


----------



## TDI GUY

*AE Bradley Shell Cordovan 9.5*

This was an ebay purchase. Great, great shoes but the style doesn't look right on me. AE Bradley in a brown shell cordovan. Worn but in very good condition (could use a polish, however). Size 9.5. I paid $200 for them, so let's say $189 shipped (with a few bucks more for tracking and insurance).


----------



## Pentheos

Pleasant McIvor said:


>


Teubners, OCTs, Loebs - oh my! I'm not sure I'd put West's WD commentary next to a history of Latin literature, but that's just me.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Pentheos said:


> Teubners, OCTs, Loebs - oh my! I'm not sure I'd put West's WD commentary next to a history of Latin literature, but that's just me.


Perhaps not. There's a Lesky to the left of Conte, however, which together comprise the "History of Classical Literature" section (aka books I memorized for my qualifying exams and never want to open again). West begins my commentary section, arranged in rough chronological and generic order (for aesthetic purposes I assume the priority of Hesiod to Homer, only because the taller West looks better next to Conte).


----------



## tonylumpkin

L.B. Sheppard #8 shell cordovan longwings, size 9.5 B. These are in excellent used condition. There are no issues with the uppers and I just had the heels replaced. I was going to replace the soles as well but the cobbler said there was no need as the had at least 85% wear remaining. Asking $145 shipped CONUS.
https://img151.imageshack.us/i/lbs4.jpg/
https://img390.imageshack.us/i/lbs.jpg/
https://img262.imageshack.us/i/lbs3.jpg/

Brooks Brothers English punched cap toes, "The Curzon". Probably made, pre-Prada, by Church's. These are marked a 43 B, which according to Zappo's conversion guide is a 9.5 to 10 B. These are also in excellent used condition with no issues. The picture doesn't show the heel, but it is rubber and near new. An excellent first shoe, I'm asking SOLD shipped CONUS.

We can work something out if you're interested in both pair.

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/curz5.jpg/
https://img525.imageshack.us/i/curz.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/curz4.jpg/
https://img195.imageshack.us/i/curz7.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Marks and Spencer English suit*

I have a 48L (maybe 46L? I need to check...) navy blue suit from Marks & Spencer in the UK--described by Tom Mahon of English Cut as the makers of the best OTR suit in the UK--that I'm looking to pass on. It's darted, 3-button NOT rolled to 3, and in excellent condition. I believe the pants are either 38/34, or 38/32 with material to let down.

I'm just looking for *$35 boxed and shipped CONUS*, *or offers*, which doesn't reflect its quality--just my massive weight loss and need for closet space!

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## clemsontiger

I have those BB punch caps and I love them.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Corbin, Southwick, Etc.*

Corbin Charcoal Gray Pinstripe Suit








3/2 sack; very soft shoulders; flat front trousers; uncuffed. 41/42R
Coat
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Back: 30.5
Pants
Waist: 36
Inseam: 29

$40 shipped CONUS

Southwick Charcoal Gray Pinstripe Suit








3/2 sack; very soft shoulders; flat front trousers; cuffed; 41/42R. Sorry the picture is not the greatest. Fabric, etc. very similar to Corbin pictured above.
Coat
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Back: 30.5
Pants
Waist: 34
Inseam: 31

$40 shipped CONUS

I wish Jos. A Bank still made jackets like this. Vintage JAB pincord sport coat. 








3/2 sack,etc. 41/42 R/L
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Back: 31.5

$35 shipped CONUS

Waxed Cotton pea coat. Navy. Gap. I really, really wish I could pull this look off, but it just doesn't work for me. 








Tagged M
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Back: 31

$25 shipped CONUS

Green Gingham Check SS Camp Shirt. 








Brand is Stapleford. Fit was great until I washed it. Purchased at this little trad shop called Urban Outfitters. Tagged L but the fit is slim/fitted.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 9
Shoulder: 18
Back: 30

$12 shipped CONUS

Please pm with interest. Thanks!


----------



## Duck

If those suits were only an inch bigger they wouldn't be for sale anymore. 43 is a hard to find.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Offers!*

Just in case you hadn't guessed by now, I'm in the process of a very serious closet cleaning (well, ok, closet*s* cleaning....!), moving on anything that no longer fits (either because I've had it for a long time and have outgrown it, or because over the last couple of years I shrunk out of it), or that simply doesn't get much use.

Given this, I'm really only aiming to secure things good homes (i.e., with chaps who'll appreciate them!) so if I have anything you'd like, please do feel free to make me an offer on it--even what you might consider a very low one!

And, as a teaser... coming soon will be The Great Shirt Cull (presaged already with the 15.5's listed earlier!) and The Great Trad. Tie Cull, which will feature regimentals galore! :icon_smile:


----------



## stfu

Duck said:


> If those suits were only an inch bigger they wouldn't be for sale anymore. 43 is a hard to find.


Worse, they are actually my size but I must stop buying so many clothes. (The pincord especially is tempting me!)


----------



## TDI GUY

Corbin & Southwick suits SOLD!!!!!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction Polo Perf Cap Toes Benchade in UK*

Price now $45. PM if interested



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduced - Polo Perforated Cap Toes. Benchmade in England Size 11.5D


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduced BB 3/2 Sack Suit*

Price reduced to $45 on BB Sack Suit
Grey 42L
_Pants are 38X32_
_Jacket length is 33.5 inches_
_Sleeve length is 26.5 inches_


----------



## MDunle3199

*Polo Captoes Sold*

Polo shoes sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Price now $45. PM if interested


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB 39R Grey Herringbone Coat Still Available*

Wonderful, although darted coat still available



MDunle3199 said:


> Grey Herringbone 39R
> Brown Leather Buttons (2 in front 2 on each sleeve)
> Has Darts
> Asking $30 shipped to lower 48


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

closet cleaningolo khakis

I have a couple pairs of 34x32 PRL khakis in good condition, save for the size written in pen on the inside of the waistband.
One is the discontinued 'Philip' model (flat front, full cut), the other is the 'Andrew' (double reverse(?) pleats, full cut).

I can pull off a 32" inseam on slimmer pants, but these just look awkward on me and have been sitting unworn in my closet.

$30 shipped for both/offers?


----------



## TweedyDon

*40R Harris tweed jacket in brown herringbone*

I have another (tagged) 40R Harris tweed jacket to pass on--_this one is slightly larger than the previous one I listed_, and so I think is closer to a true 40R. (The previous jacket went to a member based on measurements, as despite the tag is measured smaller than a true 40--despite my unwarranted confidence in holding that it ran true to size!) This jacket has a single vent, brown leather buttons, two-button closure, and (like most Harris tweeds) is subtley darted. So, it's the same style as the grey herringbone MDunle3199 is offering above.

Asking $25 boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome!

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24
Length: 30
Shoulders: 17.75

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*36S (?) 3/2 sack tweed*

I have a very small 3/2 tweed that someone here might like. I think that it's a 36S, but please see the measurements, below. There is no maker listed, and no size listed. It's a very, very dark brown barleycorn tweed with black pinstipes, and has a single vent. *I have also just realised that it's darted, but that I didn't notice this before and thought that this was a sack should tell you something about how unobtrusive these are!* It's an older tweed with no issues, but owing to its age I'd rate it as Very Good rather than Excellent condition. There's no way that this will fit me, so I'd be happy just for it to find a home--*asking $25 or offers boxed and shipped in CONUS*!

Measurements:

Chest: 19.5
Sleeve: 23
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price reductions on Korchmar attaches!*

*Both cases now claimed*

*Original post:*

I have two Korchmar attache cases to pass on; these retail for $500, or are available for $450 direct from Korchmar online. I purchased one of these directly from Korchmar, and the other as a second from a Korchmar dealer (as it seemed too good a deal to pass up at the time, and I always like to have a "spare"!) The first case (direct from Korchmar) is unused; the second has had a few days' use, and is missing the spring in one of the locks' clips. This doesn't affect the function of the lock at all; it just means that the clip won't spring up when the slide to open the case is pushed. This should be an easy fix for a local locksmith.

Both cases are chestnut brown, and shown below:

https://www.korchmar.com/index.php?le...ail&item_id=47

(Note that the cases that I have are slightly darker in colour than this one--in my view, a nicer shade of brown.)

*EDIT: I just realised that this link takes you only to the main Korchmar website. Given this, please just type in "attache" to the search function; I'm offering the 4" attache. This can also be seen in this eBay listing here:*

I (obviously) never use these cases, and so it's time to find them new homes.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## devils143

Don, can we move on the aforementioned shirt cull? Cough, cough


----------



## TweedyDon

The shirt cull has begun this morning--listings up soon! :icon_smile: The Great Tie Cull of Summer 2009 will begin today, too--listings up tomorrow or Saturday, _with pictures_!


----------



## devils143

devils143 said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren Bold Check Button down in medium. Asking $25 shipped.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Tattersall Check. 15 1/2 34/35. Asking $25 shipped.


Guys, bumping this.

Make me an offer and I'll let the shirts go. Thanks!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Hanovers *NOW $135*
The Brooks English have SOLD



tonylumpkin said:


> L.B. Sheppard #8 shell cordovan longwings, size 9.5 B. These are in excellent used condition. There are no issues with the uppers and I just had the heels replaced. I was going to replace the soles as well but the cobbler said there was no need as the had at least 85% wear remaining. Asking $145 shipped CONUS.
> https://img151.imageshack.us/i/lbs4.jpg/
> https://img390.imageshack.us/i/lbs.jpg/
> https://img262.imageshack.us/i/lbs3.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers English punched cap toes, "The Curzon". Probably made, pre-Prada, by Church's. These are marked a 43 B, which according to Zappo's conversion guide is a 9.5 to 10 B. These are also in excellent used condition with no issues. The picture doesn't show the heel, but it is rubber and near new. An excellent first shoe, I'm asking SOLD shipped CONUS.
> 
> We can work something out if you're interested in both pair.
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/curz5.jpg/
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/curz.jpg/
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/curz4.jpg/
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/curz7.jpg/


----------



## Acacian

*Reduced again!*

Price now reduced to $45...



Acacian said:


> Here we have a very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.
> 
> I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.
> 
> This 50 year old coat is in just awesome shape. I thought it was much newer until I did the research. There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and I'm sure it could be easily sewn up.
> 
> It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.
> 
> The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.
> 
> There's no size label on it, but I'd put it at a 42R. I'm a 40R and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Length from top of collar: 41"
> Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
> Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
> Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
> This would probably work best for the shorter-medium guy, as I am 5' 7", and the length is perfect at the knee for me, so maybe up to 5'9"...
> 
> Just professionally dry cleaned.
> 
> *Price is reduced to $45 shipped to any US location (and this is a heavyish coat...).*
> 
> Thanks very much.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Nantucket Reds sold.


----------



## Calvin500

*Death Row Neckties - Bow to Save*





































These neckties are all going to be converted into bow ties. Claim yours and name your style and width.

$23 Shipped ConUS. PM me with interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Summer 2009 shirt cull begins!*

The shirt cull begins! All of the following shirts are larger sizes. Please add $6 per order for shipping, no matter how many shirts you want. If you'd like two or more, PM me and we can arrange a discount! The prices are low simply because I'm trying to clear out my closet--they don't reflect the quality of the shirts at all...

I've listed these by size, with the more precise sized shirts first, followed by their L, XL, XXL brethren.

*Please PM with interest!*

*(Possibly more to come, including smaller sizes...)*

*Sized shirts:*

_1. All the following are labelled 16.5-36:_

A) BB straight collar, French cuffs, (rectangular label with red oval inside): mid-grey with white pinstriping. Flaw: This has the initials "TYG" on the pocket, and a laundry mark in the collar. Hence, Good condition, and $8.

_2. All the following are labeled 17-36:_

A) BB (rectangular label with red oval inside); dark blue, straight collar, Very Good/ Good condition (start of a fray at the collar tips). Non-iron. $10

B) The same as above! $10.

Both for $20 *shipped*.

_3. All the following are labeled 17-36/37_

A) BB OCBD (rectangular label with red oval inside; for 346); lovely soft pink. Excellent condition! $15.

_4. All the following are labeled 17-37:_

A) LL Bean OCBD; yellow, with mid-blue and white stripes. Acceptable condition; this has a small hole near one cuff, hence just $4.

_5. All the following are 17.5-36:_

A) BB (script label); light blue, straight collar, good condition. $6.

B) T. M. Lewin of Jermyn Street. A spread collar "Lewin 100" shirt; gingham with an overcheck of dove grey (horizontal) and Royal blue (vertical). Excellent condition! $22.

C) Land's End OCBD. Nantucket red in colour; sized 17.5-36 Tall. Excellent condition! $8.

D) Hilditch and Key of Jermyn Street, spread collar, French cuffs. White shirt with thin black, yellow, blue and grey stripes; more understated than it sounds! Excellent condition: $45.

*L, XL, XXL shirts:*

_1. All the following are labeled L:_

A) Orvis BD patch madras in shades of blue. Please note that the patches are ot actually madras, but the overall effect is patch madras! $6.

_2. All the following are labeled XL:_

A) Gant, Coastal twill. BD collar, breast pocket; tattersall style check on light greenish-blue background. A lovely casual shirt! $10.

B) Vineyard Vines. Murray Shirt. Small gingham-type check in blue and white and grey. Excellent condition! $14.

C) James Tattersall BD. tattersall; cream background, with large and broad tattersall check in pale orange, light tan, and yellow. Excellent condition! $17.

_3. All the following are labeled XXL:_

A) An older Eddie Bauer BD shirt in VERY HEAVY cotton. Houndstooth; black, dark green, olive, and dark red on a cream background. This is lovely for the winter--if you're XXL! Excellent condition. $15.


----------



## JohnMS

*Allen Edmonds Stockbridge Merlot 8.5 D*

I came across a pair of Allen-Edmonds Stockbridge shoes that are a size 8.5 D, but they run a bit narrow for my foot. The Allen-Edmonds catalog describes these shoes as a five-eyelet blucher with center raised seam and moc-toe, full leather linings, leather wrapped insole with PORON materials, and VIP rubber outsole. I see no markings that indicate these are factory second shoes.

Shoes are a size 8.5 D, style 3774 (merlot soft calf), which is on AE's #4 last (and runs slightly narrow). Shoes are very clean inside and out without foot imprints on the insoles. Outsole measures 11 7/8 inches long and 4 3/16 inches wide (FWIW).

*Shoes come with shoe trees and shoe bags (I do not have the box)*. *Now asking $65 shipped* to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only. Please PM me with any questions. I apologize for the lousy pictures but I'm using a borrowed camera.

(without flash)









(with flash)


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced!*

Up for sale are two pairs of British tan Bills khakis. Size Waist 33 - Length (inseam) 29; outseam 41. Waist has 2" to let out; cuffs are 1 3/8". Style: M1P (pleated). Beautiful, like new condition. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton.

Asking *$30 shipped per pair* ($33 if you live west of Chicago) or *$55 for both* ($61 for both shipped west of Chicago).

https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0657d.jpg
https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0658akh.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Crew Slim Fit Dress Shirts*

I have four J.Crew slim fit dress shirts up for sale, two white, two blue:

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...ory/shirts/dressshirts/PRDOVR~97906/97906.jsp

Size is medium. I wear a 15.5 x 34 shirt and, in the store, these fit me well, very similar to BB slim fit ocbd. But then I washed them. They shrank just enough to make them unwearable for me. Neck and arms are still fine, but too tight for me now in chest and gut. I would say they should fit the skinnier trad - the person for whom the BB slim fit ocbd is still a bit on the big side (I am not in this category). I should note that these have short point collars.

They retail for around $65. I paid $30 a piece and would like to get at least half my money back to start buying replacements. So let's say $65 shipped CONUS.

Also: green gingham shirt, JAB pincord and AE Bradley shells are still available.

Please pm with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*This is now heading off to its new home*--*in Singapore*! :icon_smile_big:



TweedyDon said:


> I have another (tagged) 40R Harris tweed jacket to pass on--_this one is slightly larger than the previous one I listed_, and so I think is closer to a true 40R. (The previous jacket went to a member based on measurements, as despite the tag is measured smaller than a true 40--despite my unwarranted confidence in holding that it ran true to size!) This jacket has a single vent, brown leather buttons, two-button closure, and (like most Harris tweeds) is subtley darted. So, it's the same style as the grey herringbone MDunle3199 is offering above.
> 
> Asking $25 boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24
> Length: 30
> Shoulders: 17.75
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Shirts Sold, Trench Still Available*

BB shirts have been sold, but this trench is still available. PM with trades or offers!



Pleasant McIvor said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I have a Brooks Brothers Trench languishing in my closet unused. I bought it off this exchange about six months ago (I think for $50, but I can't remember), but I've realized that it's too big for me and I will never wear it. The condition is good, but there are a few faint stains that escape notice unless you look very closely (I tried to photograph them, and it was difficult). I'd part with it for an interesting trade (15.5, 34 slim if possible; 40R/L-41R/L, 34x31) or, on the duller side, I'll send it to you and you can pay what you like. This is an excellent coat: I would just like to avoid ebay. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small stain below right pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small pen mark near pocket:


----------



## TweedyDon

Wardrobe rummaging (and a trip to collect things from the dry cleaners!) has yielded more shirts to pass on:

1) BB *16-33* must-iron straight collar MADE IN THE USA, white with blue pinstriping. Very Good condition, although there is a slight tear in the rectangular label which doesn't affect the shirt at all. $16 shipped in CONUS.

2) BB *15.5-34* must iron straight collar; dark lilac with thin white stripes with a darl lilac line running through them. Just back from the dry-cleaner, this shirt missed being included in my recent cull of this size! Excellent condition, although one of the spare buttons on the inside of the tail has (ironically) snapped in half. $20 shipped in CONUS.

3) Size *L *(a genuine) Indian madras short-sleeved shirt, by Club Room. This is absolutely lovely, dark-coloured madras; dark reds, blues, and olives without any bleeding (yet!) I'm sorry to part with this, hence $20 shipped in CONUS.

4) Size *XL* (a genuine) Indian madras short-sleeved shirt, by Saddlebreed. This is a light coloured madras, with mint green, burnt oranges, and dark reds predominating. $15 shipped in CONUS.

5) JAB *17-35* OCBD from the "Traveller" collection; blue with POW check with the main stripe being Royal blue. Excellent condition. $12 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest! As always, offers welcome!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*42L BB Glen Plaid jacket*

This dates to my pre--trad. forum days, and so is neither a sack, nor a 3/2... But it's an older BB jacket in glen plaid, in Very Good condition, *possibly* half-canvassed although I don't know for sure.

This is tagged a 42L and runs true to size; measurements on request.

$40 shipped in CONUS, or offers.

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirts212.jpg/

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/shirts210.jpg/

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## RyanPatrick

*Help me move*

I am moving and trying to clean out the closet a bit so I thought I would offer these items up before taking them to Goodwill.

Southwick sack sportscoat, 3/2 roll, measurements as follows:

Chest: 47in
Sleeve: 24in
Shoulder: 20in 
Length: 32in

Note that the lining at the top of the center vent has come loose as has the lining where the right sleeve meets the armpit (can be seen in the photos below. Not noticeable while wearing and would be an easy fix.

$50 obo shipped CONUS

Note that the spot on the left sleeve is from the lighting, no spot on the jacket.
">

"

">


Heavy Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sports coat (no tag indicating brand).
Measurements:
Chest: 45in
Sleeve: 23 1/2 in
Shoulder: 19in
Length: 31 in

$50 OBO shipped CONUS





Four BB non non-iron buttondowns all sized 16/34. These have each probably been worn 1 or 2 times as I really wear a 16.5/35.
First two are blue OCBDs. One has the tradition BB logo, the other has the "original polo shirt" label (see photos below).

Second two are white/blue stripe pinpoint oxfords. both have the "orignial polo shirt" labels.

Asking $15/ea, two for $25 or all four for $40. Shipped CONUS
Would be willing to consider trades for the shirts in exchange for BB (or comparable brand) shirts in a 16.5/35.


">


----------



## 32rollandrock

The tie in the third group down from the top on the far right, the copper-toned paisley, would that happen to be from Nordstrom? I think it might have been my tie at one point. It was given to me by a long-ago girlfriend who proved a truly awful person. I sent it off to someone in a thrift exchange some time ago, without warning it might be cursed. Perhaps it has made some rounds. Conversion might be a good thing. Then again, perhaps it should be burned. At the stake.



Calvin500 said:


> These neckties are all going to be converted into bow ties. Claim yours and name your style and width.
> 
> $23 Shipped ConUS. PM me with interest.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> The tie in the third group down from the top on the far right, the copper-toned paisley, would that happen to be from Nordstrom? I think it might have been my tie at one point. It was given to me by a long-ago girlfriend who proved a truly awful person. I sent it off to someone in a thrift exchange some time ago, without warning it might be cursed. Perhaps it has made some rounds. Conversion might be a good thing. Then again, perhaps it should be burned. At the stake.


Yes, you sent it to me - without the warning!

I passed it to on Cordial Churchman Ltd. because I'm transitioning to bowties. I never wore it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Both of the madras shirts have now been claimed, as has the BB 15.5 All other shirts in both this post, and that above, are still available!*



TweedyDon said:


> Wardrobe rummaging (and a trip to collect things from the dry cleaners!) has yielded more shirts to pass on:
> 
> 1) BB *16-33* must-iron straight collar MADE IN THE USA, white with blue pinstriping. Very Good condition, although there is a slight tear in the rectangular label which doesn't affect the shirt at all. $16 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 2) BB *15.5-34* must iron straight collar; dark lilac with thin white stripes with a darl lilac line running through them. Just back from the dry-cleaner, this shirt missed being included in my recent cull of this size! Excellent condition, although one of the spare buttons on the inside of the tail has (ironically) snapped in half.
> 
> 3) Size *L *(a genuine) Indian madras short-sleeved shirt, by Club Room. This is absolutely lovely, dark-coloured madras; dark reds, blues, and olives without any bleeding (yet!)
> 
> 4) Size *XL* (a genuine) Indian madras short-sleeved shirt, by Saddlebreed. This is a light coloured madras, with mint green, burnt oranges, and dark reds predominating.
> 
> 5) JAB *17-35* OCBD from the "Traveller" collection; blue with POW check with the main stripe being Royal blue. Excellent condition. $12 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest! As always, offers welcome!*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Yes, you sent it to me - without the warning!
> 
> I passed it to on Cordial Churchman Ltd. because I'm transitioning to bowties. I never wore it.


Wise--and perceptive--man.


----------



## altan321

*Cursed tie*

And the paisely was the one I liked best. What does that say about me?


----------



## 32rollandrock

altan321 said:


> And the paisely was the one I liked best. What does that say about me?


I say go for it--hell, she probably has a matching skirt (such was her fashion sense). I'll throw in her name and contact info so you can pass on my best wishes and ask how she's gonna pay off her law school loans now that she's graduated and no firm will hire her.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pentheos

altan321 said:


> And the paisely was the one I liked best. What does that say about me?


Go for it. It is a nice tie, and it'll make a fine bow.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> I say go for it--hell, she probably has a matching skirt (such was her fashion sense). I'll throw in her name and contact info so you can pass on my best wishes and ask how she's gonna pay off her law school loans now that she's graduated and no firm will hire her.:icon_smile_big:


Bitter much?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Bitter much?


Not at all. My wife is a much better catch. BTW, how's that BB blazer working out for you?


----------



## TDI GUY

Two of the J.Crew dress shirts (one white, one blue) have been SOLD!

I still have two remaining (one in each color).

$35/obo shipped CONUS

And yes, these are button downs.



TDI GUY said:


> I have four J.Crew slim fit dress shirts up for sale, two white, two blue:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...ory/shirts/dressshirts/PRDOVR~97906/97906.jsp
> 
> Size is medium. I wear a 15.5 x 34 shirt and, in the store, these fit me well, very similar to BB slim fit ocbd. But then I washed them. They shrank just enough to make them unwearable for me. Neck and arms are still fine, but too tight for me now in chest and gut. I would say they should fit the skinnier trad - the person for whom the BB slim fit ocbd is still a bit on the big side (I am not in this category). I should note that these have short point collars.
> 
> They retail for around $65. I paid $30 a piece and would like to get at least half my money back to start buying replacements. So let's say $65 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Also: green gingham shirt, JAB pincord and AE Bradley shells are still available.
> 
> Please pm with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*AE Bradley Shell Cordovan Price Reduction*

Shoes now $175 shipped CONUS.



TDI GUY said:


> This was an ebay purchase. Great, great shoes but the style doesn't look right on me. AE Bradley in a brown shell cordovan. Worn but in very good condition (could use a polish, however). Size 9.5. I paid $200 for them, so let's say $189 shipped (with a few bucks more for tracking and insurance).


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

JAB pincord jacket now $25 shipped CONUS

Green check shirt now $9 shipped CONUS



TDI GUY said:


> Corbin Charcoal Gray Pinstripe Suit
> I wish Jos. A Bank still made jackets like this. Vintage JAB pincord sport coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/2 sack,etc. 41/42 R/L
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Back: 31.5
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> Green Gingham Check SS Camp Shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand is Stapleford. Fit was great until I washed it. Purchased at this little trad shop called Urban Outfitters. Tagged L but the fit is slim/fitted.
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 9
> Shoulder: 18
> Back: 30
> 
> $12 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please pm with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Made in USA Bass Weejuns 9.5*



Zon Jr. said:


> Sold


I purchased the above pair of Made in USA Bass Weejuns size 9.5 from a forum member a few weeks ago (pics available through link). It just so happens that it was the same week I won an almost identical pair on ebay, so I am looking to pass these on to another forum member. I believe I paid $38 shipped CONUS, so that is what I will ask. Your chance to own a classic.

Please pm with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*11D Bass boat shoes*

Very minor creases on uppers, no wear at all on either the soles or the insole, although there is a small mark in permanent marker on the former. (As though anyone will ever see this! :icon_smile_wink

Asking $30 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*38 unhemmed, new J. Press gray wool pants*

SOLD

Size 38 J. Press pants. These are *new; unworn and unhemmed*. Flat front, mid-grey, three season wool. (No fabric content listed, but I assume that they're wool!) Please note that the interior J. Press label has a mark through it--I assume to prevent returns.

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

I have a 45L BB Makers 3/2 sack in glen plaid to pass on. This is in excellent condition, and has a lovely lapel roll. This runs true to size, but I'll be happy to provide measurements on request.

Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest.*

Please note that the pictures don't do justice to the richness of colour in this glen plaid!

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/shirts207.jpg/

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirts208.jpg/

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/shirts209.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Regimental tie cull!*

All of these ties are silk, unless otherwise noted. I'm asking $12.50 each, shipped in CONUS, except for a couple; if you'd like more than two I'd be happy to give a good discount!

The first group, from left to right:

1) BB Makers, silk and polyester blend. $10.
2) Culwell $ Sons. SOLD
3) BB silk and wool blend. NOS; still has original tags. $17.
4) BB Makers. A bit rumpled, so needs steaming. $9.
5) BB Makers.
6) BB Makers.
7) BB 346. SOLD
8) Land's End genuine regimental. SOLD

Please PM with interest!

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/shirts183.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties!*

Group two:

1) BB Makers #1 in blue. This has a couple of tiny thread pulls, but these aren't noticeable at all when it's worn. SOLD. Pending Payment
2) Robert Talbott handsewn; Royal Irish regimental. SOLD
3) Jos. A. Bank Argyle and Sutherland. SOLD, Pend. Pay.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/shirts186.jpg/

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirts187.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Paisley ties*

*None of these ties are cursed*, as far as I know!

1) Coach, Made in the USA SOLD
2) Liberty of London, Made in the USA SOLD
3) Royal Suttler; this has a 1.5" section where the stitching is failing on the back of the keeper end, hence SOLD
4) Charvet; slightly rumpled, and so in need of a good steam SOLD

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/shirts188.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/shirts189.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Patterned ties.*

As before, each is $12.50 shipped in CONUS, with deals to be had on over three!

1) BB Makers. Very heavy silk! 
2) Kilgour, French, Stanbury. Very heavy silk! SOLD
3) BB. 
4) Michaelson's of London, for Harrods. SOLD

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/shirts191.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/shirts192.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Emblematics!*

These are just $7 each, shipped in CONUS, unless otherwise marked. Patrick has first refusal on #4! :icon_smile_wink:

1) Merona; all silk.
2) Philippe Perretier; no fabric listed, but it feels like a blend including polyester.
3) Private Stock; all silk.
4) Land's End; all silk.
5) Ferrell Reed; wool. $10.

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/shirts193.jpg/

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirts195.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Various ties--silk, cashmere, Harris tweed...*

Prices as marked! The Edinburgh University tie is free to any Edinburgh graduate here--if you went there, rather than a _proper_ ancient Scots university, you need all the help you can get!  The Harris tweed tie is an oddity.... Make me a low-ish offer on it!

1) Robert Talbott, all silk. SOLD
2) Hardy Amies, Savile Row, all silk. $10
3) Elliot Grant; wool tartan. SOLD
4) Maddock & Dick for Edinburgh University; all silk. $12.
5) Cotton. $5 Two available; ONE SOLD
6) Cotton. SOLD
7) Andrews ties; cashmere. $15.
8) Harris tweed! Offers welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirts196.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirts197.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Picture added:

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/shirts210.jpg/



TweedyDon said:


> I have a very small 3/2 tweed that someone here might like. I think that it's a 36S, but please see the measurements, below. There is no maker listed, and no size listed. It's a very, very dark brown barleycorn tweed with black pinstipes, and has a single vent. *I have also just realised that it's darted, but that I didn't notice this before and thought that this was a sack should tell you something about how unobtrusive these are!* It's an older tweed with no issues, but owing to its age I'd rate it as Very Good rather than Excellent condition. There's no way that this will fit me, so I'd be happy just for it to find a home--*asking $25 or offers boxed and shipped in CONUS*!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 19.5
> Sleeve: 23
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 28
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts; pictures and price reductions.*

I'm reposting the remaining shirts, with pictures and some price reductions! All prices are now shipped in CONUS.

Please PM with interest and offers on the remaining shirts; *reductions for two or more bought, or purchases with ties, above.*

*Picture 1:*

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/shirts200.jpg/

1. Jos. A. Bank, 17.5-35: $15. 
2. BB 16-33, blue with white pinstriping. Good condition; slight tear in label. $15.
3. James Tattersall BD; XL. $16.
4. Hilditch and Key, 17.5-36. $45.
5. Vineyard Vines, XL. $15.

*Picture 2:*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/shirts201.jpg/

1. Land's End, 17.5-36. $12.
2. BB 16.5-36; French cuffs, monogram on pocket. $14.
3. Orvis patch shirt, size L. $10.
4. Heavy Eddie Bauer houndstooth; XXL. $14.
5. T. M. Lewin, 17.5-36. $25.

*Picture 3:*

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirts204.jpg/

1. LL Bean. 17.5-36/37; small hole by cuff. $7. (*Free with any other shirt*!)
2. BB 17-36, non-iron. $14. (Two available; $20 the pair).
3. BB OCBD, 17-36/37. $16.
4. Gant Coastal twill, XL. $8.


----------



## CMDC

Brickman's of Martha's Vineyard Reds. These are unworn and still have the tag attached.

36 Waist, 34 Inseam
Flat front, uncuffed, made in USA

$35 conus


----------



## RyanPatrick

Each jacket now reduced to $40 obo.



RyanPatrick said:


> I am moving and trying to clean out the closet a bit so I thought I would offer these items up before taking them to Goodwill.
> 
> Southwick sack sportscoat, 3/2 roll, measurements as follows:
> 
> Chest: 47in
> Sleeve: 24in
> Shoulder: 20in
> Length: 32in
> 
> Note that the lining at the top of the center vent has come loose as has the lining where the right sleeve meets the armpit (can be seen in the photos below. Not noticeable while wearing and would be an easy fix.
> 
> $50 obo shipped CONUS
> 
> Note that the spot on the left sleeve is from the lighting, no spot on the jacket.
> ">
> 
> "
> 
> ">
> 
> 
> Heavy Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sports coat (no tag indicating brand).
> Measurements:
> Chest: 45in
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 in
> Shoulder: 19in
> Length: 31 in
> 
> $50 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four BB non non-iron buttondowns all sized 16/34. These have each probably been worn 1 or 2 times as I really wear a 16.5/35.
> First two are blue OCBDs. One has the tradition BB logo, the other has the "original polo shirt" label (see photos below).
> 
> Second two are white/blue stripe pinpoint oxfords. both have the "orignial polo shirt" labels.
> 
> Asking $15/ea, two for $25 or all four for $40. Shipped CONUS
> Would be willing to consider trades for the shirts in exchange for BB (or comparable brand) shirts in a 16.5/35.
> 
> 
> ">


----------



## Calvin500

*The Cursed Tie*



32rollandrock said:


> The tie in the third group down from the top on the far right, the copper-toned paisley, would that happen to be from Nordstrom? I think it might have been my tie at one point. It was given to me by a long-ago girlfriend who proved a truly awful person. I sent it off to someone in a thrift exchange some time ago, without warning it might be cursed. Perhaps it has made some rounds. Conversion might be a good thing. Then again, perhaps it should be burned. At the stake.


Yikes---I didn't know we had a cursed tie on our hands. Just like in my other line of work, I think conversion is the only hope here.

Really hilarious to see how this thing has changed hands. I'm tempted to stuff it in a package of outgoing bow ties. Perhaps to someone who's been snarky on the forum in some instance. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

Calvin500 said:


> Really hilarious to see how this thing has changed hands. I'm tempted to stuff it in a package of outgoing bow ties. Perhaps to someone who's been snarky on the forum in some instance. :icon_smile_big:


For things like this, I just pick a random name and address out of a 'phone book from a state that's far away, and mail it off! With an equally random return address, of course....


----------



## 32rollandrock

Calvin500 said:


> Yikes---I didn't know we had a cursed tie on our hands. Just like in my other line of work, I think conversion is the only hope here.
> 
> Really hilarious to see how this thing has changed hands. I'm tempted to stuff it in a package of outgoing bow ties. Perhaps to someone who's been snarky on the forum in some instance. :icon_smile_big:


Tell Mrs. Calvin500 that the ties she sent are marvelous, and that her card was appreciated. They arrived in plenty of time for the birthday, and I was sad to let the pink one go. I will be ordering one in madras when funds permit. Now, I'm saving pennies to take Mrs. 32rollandrock to Zihautenajo for a surprise birthday-that-ends-in-zero gift, and she LOVES madras.


----------



## msphotog

Vineyard Vines and Brooks Ties, $20. ea shipped USPS Priority Mail. LtoR- VV, worn once, BB, BB purple horizontal Repp? stripe, next three are all Ancient Madder, the one in the middle is NWT, other 2 are irregular. Ancient Madder ties are 60" long and are from Armyhardhat on Ebay. Paypal is preferred.

SMALL PAISLEY W/ RED BACKGROUND HAS BEEN SOLD

Thanks, Mark S.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Southwick 3/2 Sport Coat Size 46R*

Asking $50 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested

Measurements
Shoulder (seam to seam) 21 inches
Armpit (seam to seam) 20 inches
Length 32.5 inches
Sleeve length 24 inches


----------



## mjo_1

^ Beautiful jacket. Unfortunately I don't think I could eat enough candy bars and donuts to be able to fit into it in time.


----------



## Calvin500

32rollandrock said:


> Tell Mrs. Calvin500 that the ties she sent are marvelous, and that her card was appreciated. They arrived in plenty of time for the birthday, and I was sad to let the pink one go. I will be ordering one in madras when funds permit. Now, I'm saving pennies to take Mrs. 32rollandrock to Zihautenajo for a surprise birthday-that-ends-in-zero gift, and she LOVES madras.


32!

Thanks so much for the compliments. Ellie is thrilled that you're satisfied. we look forward to when you next break open the piggy bank and place another order. Happy birthday to your madras-loving wife.

-C


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLAIMED, pending payment*



TweedyDon said:


> Picture added:
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/shirts210.jpg/


_I have a very small 3/2 tweed that someone here might like. I think that it's a 36S, but please see the measurements, below. There is no maker listed, and no size listed. It's a very, very dark brown barleycorn tweed with black pinstipes, and has a single vent. *I have also just realised that it's darted, but that I didn't notice this before and thought that this was a sack should tell you something about how unobtrusive these are!* It's an older tweed with no issues, but owing to its age I'd rate it as Very Good rather than Excellent condition. There's no way that this will fit me, so I'd be happy just for it to find a home--*asking $18 or offers boxed and shipped in CONUS*!_

_Measurements:_

_Chest: 19.5_
_Sleeve: 23_
_Shoulder: 17_
_Length: 28_

_*Please PM with interest!*_


----------



## TweedyDon

*45L BB Makers 3/2 sack--PRICE REDUCTION!*

CLAIMED



TweedyDon said:


> I have a 45L BB Makers 3/2 sack in glen plaid to pass on. This is in excellent condition, and has a lovely lapel roll. This runs true to size, but I'll be happy to provide measurements on request.
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> Please note that the pictures don't do justice to the richness of colour in this glen plaid!
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/shirts207.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirts208.jpg/
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/shirts209.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*42L BB Glen Plaid jacket PRICE REDUCTION*

*Claimed*



TweedyDon said:


> This dates to my pre--trad. forum days, and so is neither a sack, nor a 3/2... But it's an older BB jacket in glen plaid, in Very Good condition, *possibly* half-canvassed although I don't know for sure.
> 
> This is tagged a 42L and runs true to size; measurements on request.
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirts212.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Reductions for bulk buys!*

*Updates! Please PM with interest.*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm reposting the remaining shirts, with pictures and some price reductions! All prices are now shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers on the remaining shirts; *reductions for two or more bought, or purchases with ties, above.*
> 
> *Picture 1:*
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/shirts200.jpg/
> 
> 1. Jos. A. Bank, 17.5-35: SOLD
> 2. BB 16-33, blue with white pinstriping. Good condition; slight tear in label. $15.
> 3. James Tattersall BD; XL. SOLD
> 4. Hilditch and Key, 17.5-36. SOLD
> 5. Vineyard Vines, XL. $15
> 
> *Picture 2:*
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/shirts201.jpg/
> 
> 1. Land's End, 17.5-36. $12.
> 2. BB 16.5-36; French cuffs, monogram on pocket. SOLD
> 3. Orvis patch shirt, size L. On HOLD
> 4. Heavy Eddie Bauer houndstooth; XXL. $14.
> 5. T. M. Lewin, 17.5-36. SOLD
> 
> *Picture 3:*
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirts204.jpg/
> 
> 1. LL Bean. 17.5-36/37; small hole by cuff. $7. (*Free with any other shirt*!)
> 2. BB 17-36, non-iron. $14. (Two available; $20 the pair).
> 3. BB OCBD, 17-36/37. $16.
> 4. Gant Coastal twill, XL. $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and price reductions!



TweedyDon said:


> All of these ties are silk, unless otherwise noted; if you'd like more than two I'd be happy to give a good discount!
> 
> The first group, from left to right:
> 
> 1) BB Makers, silk and polyester blend. SOLD
> 2) Culwell $ Sons. SOLD
> 3) BB silk and wool blend. NOS; still has original tags. SOLD
> 4) BB Makers. A bit rumpled, so needs steaming. $7
> 5) BB Makers. $11
> 6) BB Makers. SOLD
> 7) BB 346. SOLD
> 8) Land's End genuine regimental. SOLD
> 
> Please PM with interest!
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/shirts183.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and price reductions



TweedyDon said:


> As before, each is $12.50 shipped in CONUS, with deals to be had on over three!
> 
> 1) BB Makers. Very heavy silk! SOLD
> 2) Kilgour, French, Stanbury. Very heavy silk! SOLD
> 3) BB. $10
> 4) Michaelson's of London, for Harrods. SOLD
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/shirts191.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/shirts192.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and price reductions!



TweedyDon said:


> These are just $7 each, shipped in CONUS, unless otherwise marked. Patrick has first refusal on #4! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> 1) Merona; all silk. SOLD
> 2) Philippe Perretier; no fabric listed, but it feels like a blend including polyester. $6
> 3) Private Stock; all silk. SOLD
> 4) Land's End; all silk.
> 5) Ferrell Reed; wool. SOLD
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/shirts193.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirts195.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

SOLD!



CMDC said:


> Brickman's of Martha's Vineyard Reds. These are unworn and still have the tag attached.
> 
> 36 Waist, 34 Inseam
> Flat front, uncuffed, made in USA
> 
> $35 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and price reductions.



TweedyDon said:


> Prices as marked! The Edinburgh University tie is free to any Edinburgh graduate here--if you went there, rather than a _proper_ ancient Scots university, you need all the help you can get!  The Harris tweed tie is an oddity.... Make me a low-ish offer on it!
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott, all silk. SOLD
> 2) Hardy Amies, Savile Row, all silk. $8
> 3) Elliot Grant; wool tartan. SOLD
> 4) Maddock & Dick for Edinburgh University; all silk. $10.
> 5) Cotton. $5 Two available; ONE SOLD
> 6) Cotton. SOLD
> 7) Andrews ties; cashmere. $12.
> 8) Harris tweed! Offers welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirts196.jpg/
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirts197.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties $35!*

*All ties are now claimed--thank you!*


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> I'd be happy to accept $35 shipped in CONUS for all of the remaining ties! Offers welcome, too!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


If Mrs. Calvin500 knows how to convert cashmere, you might have something interesting on your hands here...


----------



## TweedyDon

Hmmm.... a cashmere bow.....


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining shirts $35!*

I'll happily send all of the remaining shirts (including Vineyard Vines size XL, BB, Gant and others--*seven in total*) to a larger trad. member for $35 shipped the lot!

*Please PM with interest--and offers!* :icon_smile:


----------



## devils143

Brooks Brothers Casual Button Down in a Large. Purchased in May 2009.

Asking $35 shipped.

($40 out west)

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dspimg0421.jpg/

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/dspimg0422.jpg/


----------



## devils143

devils143 said:


> Vineyard Vines Murray Shirt Large. Asking $30 shipped.


Price reduction on this shirt. $25 shipped.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I leave this forum for two days and miss out on all those ties?

Thank god. I might need to have technical difficulties more often.


----------



## TweedyDon

More might well be on their way here on Tuesday, AS! :devil:


----------



## devils143

devils143 said:


> Price reduction on this shirt. $25 shipped.


Shirt is sold.

Christ...after the latest criticism of VV in the Globe, I was thinking the shirt had another calling--toilet paper.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Crew dress shirts*

All J.Crew dress shirts now SOLD!


----------



## TDI GUY

*AE Bradley LAST CALL $155/obo*

Last Call on these AE Bradley Shell Cordovans. Will likely be on Ebay this evening, where I imagine they will go for more. But I would like to see them go to a forum member. $155/obo shipped CONUS

Please pm with interest/questions.

Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> This was an ebay purchase. Great, great shoes but the style doesn't look right on me. AE Bradley in a brown shell cordovan. Worn but in very good condition (could use a polish, however). Size 9.5. I paid $200 for them, so let's say $189 shipped (with a few bucks more for tracking and insurance).


----------



## TDI GUY

*Made in USA Bass Weejuns 9.5 LAST CALL*

Another pair of shoes that will soon be on Ebay if no one claims them. Now asking $30 shipped CONUS.

Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> I purchased the above pair of Made in USA Bass Weejuns size 9.5 from a forum member a few weeks ago (pics available through link). It just so happens that it was the same week I won an almost identical pair on ebay, so I am looking to pass these on to another forum member. I believe I paid $38 shipped CONUS, so that is what I will ask. Your chance to own a classic.
> 
> Please pm with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Made in USA Loafers and Longwings*

In addition to the Weejuns advertised above, I also have a number of other loafers and longwings I am looking to sell. Can't post pics at the moment as the camera has gone on vacation with another family member. Thought I'd go ahead and advertise them to see if there is interest. All are Made in USA.

Loafers:
1. Made in USA Bass Weejuns. Size 10. Burgundy. Great shape. $38 shipped CONUS

2. Made in USA Dexter Loafers. Size 9.5. Brown. Uppers near perfect. Soles 8.5/10. $30 shipped CONUS

Longwings:
1. Made in USA British Walkers. Size 9.5. Brownish/Burgundy. A good introductory pair of longwings. $25 shipped CONUS

2. Made in USA B.A. Mason. Size 9.5. Unique Brown, subtle pebbled look (but not full pebble grain). Very well made shoe (nothing like what company puts out today), approaching vintage Florsheim. Uppers 9/10; soles 8.5/10. $39 shipped CONUS

I am open to offers if you feel the prices are too high and am happy to cut deals if you are interested in more than one item. Sorry again for lack of pics.

Thanks!


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers Church's Cheaney "Brooks English" wingtips, sz 8B*

Up for sale is a pair of Brooks Brothers "Brooks English" calfskin black wingtip dress shoes. Model 952. These were made by Church's / Cheaney for Brooks Bros. (15-20 yrs ago).

In good condition, with moderate to heavy wear on the outsoles & insoles. See photos of scuffs on fronts of shoes. Size 8B. "Surrey" model. *Asking $40 shipped*.

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0459z.jpg https://img195.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0461s.jpg https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0462u.jpg https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0463.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties! BB, T&A, Liberty of London....*

I have some more ties to pass on; all are in excellent condition. All prices include shipping in CONUS; if you're interested in two or more I would be happy to make a deal!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/ties001.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/ties002.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/ties003.jpg/

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/ties004.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Guy Laroche, 100% silk, Made in the USA. SOLD
2) Liberty of London, 100% silk, Made in the USA. SOLD
3) Liberty of London. 100% silk. Made in the USA. SOLD
4) Saks Fith Avenue. 100% silk. Made in the USA. $12.50
5) Turnbull & Asser. 100% silk. Made in the USA. $15.
6) Made for Pine Valley Golf Club. Made in the USA, 100% silk. $9
7) BB Makers. 100% silk. Made in the USA (needs to be steamed!) $10.


----------



## svb

*I'm now open to offers on any of the following:*

OK, this is a J.Press shirt that I really like but is just too roomy on me. It is a size small, and I picked it up at the Harvard store last summer. They still have it available online and on sale for $55.30 plus shipping. I am asking *$40 shipped* for mine. I've worn it fewer than 5 times.

Click thumbnails to enlarge:






Also, I still have a few things leftover from a previous post:

Donegal Tweed Sport Coat
100% wool
shoulders 18"
armpit-to-armpit 21"
sleeves 25"
length 30"
asking *$40 shipped*






LL Bean Charcoal Grey Shetland Size SMALL
*$25 shipped*


J. Crew Cable-knit Red Sweater (wool blend) Size SMALL
*$15 shipped*


Polo Ralph Lauren Button-Down, Size 14.5 Classic fit
*$15 shipped*


*

PM if interested.*


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced*

Price reduced to *$25/pair or 50 for both*. Can anyone use them?



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are two pairs of British tan Bills khakis. Size Waist 33 - Length (inseam) 29; outseam 41. Waist has 2" to let out; cuffs are 1 3/8". Style: M1P (pleated). Beautiful, like new condition. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton.
> 
> Asking *$25 shipped per pair* ($28 if you live west of Chicago) or *$50 for both* ($55 for both shipped west of Chicago).
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0657d.jpg
> https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0658akh.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB cricket sweater, XL*

*CLAIMED!*

This is unworn, immaculate--and _much_ nicer than their current offering! :icon_smile:

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/cricketsweater001a.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/cricketsweater002.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/cricketsweater003.jpg/



*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## rabidawg

*Brooks Brothers Makers 42S 3/2 sack suit*

Good afternoon, gentlemen. I have a 3/2 BB sack suit to pass along today. Beautiful herringbone stripe fabric and in excellent condition. Half lined coat. The only issue I can see is that the jacket lining underneath the left armpit has come un-stitched, but it should be an easy fix and should not affect the look or wearability of the jacket. I am no expert on canvassing, but the pinch test seems to reveal a floating layer under the bottom button. I can do any other pinch tests upon request. Asking $50 shipped domestically, or interesting trades for all or in part. Please PM with any questions.


Size 42 short
100% wool
Plain front trousers with 1.75" cuffs and belt keeper loop
Dark brown herringbone stripe
Two jacket cuff buttons
Coat measurements:
[*]Chest: 22"​[*]Shoulders: 18.75"​[*]Sleeves: 23.5" with about 1" to let​[*]Length: 30.5" total; 29" from bottom of collar​
Trouser measurements:
[*]Waist: 38" with about 1" to let​[*]Outseam: 37.75"​[*]Inseam: 27" with about 1" to let. If you remove or reduce the cuffs and there is approx. 4.5" to let​


----------



## devils143

devils143 said:


> Brooks Brothers Casual Button Down in a Large. Purchased in May 2009.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> ($40 out west)
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dspimg0421.jpg/
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/dspimg0422.jpg/


Bumping this. Willing to listen to offers!


----------



## msphotog

msphotog said:


> Vineyard Vines and Brooks Ties, $20. ea shipped USPS Priority Mail. LtoR- VV, worn once, BB, BB purple horizontal Repp? stripe, next three are all Ancient Madder, the one in the middle is NWT, other 2 are irregular. Ancient Madder ties are 60" long and are from Armyhardhat on Ebay. Paypal is preferred.
> 
> SMALL PAISLEY W/ RED BACKGROUND HAS BEEN SOLD
> 
> Thanks, Mark S.


Okay, guys, make me an offer, I'll ship them right out! Thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*All ties now claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have some more ties to pass on; all are in excellent condition. All prices include shipping in CONUS; if you're interested in two or more I would be happy to make a deal!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/ties001.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/ties002.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/ties003.jpg/
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/ties004.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Guy Laroche, 100% silk, Made in the USA. SOLD
> 2) Liberty of London, 100% silk, Made in the USA. SOLD
> 3) Liberty of London. 100% silk. Made in the USA. SOLD
> 4) Saks Fith Avenue. 100% silk. Made in the USA. SOLD
> 5) Turnbull & Asser. 100% silk. Made in the USA. SOLD
> 6) Made for Pine Valley Golf Club. Made in the USA, 100% silk. SOLD, PP
> 7) BB Makers. 100% silk. Made in the USA (needs to be steamed!) SOLD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*H. Freeman custom made 3/2 sack jacket; canvassed.*

*Quick price reduction, after reading Aquinas!* 

I have available a beautiful 3/2 sack jacket, custom-tailored by H. Freeman and Son (finished October 19th, 2000), to pass on. I believe that this is either a *42R or a 44R*, but please see the measurements, below. This is a lovely jacket, but it's just a mite too large for me, and the sleeves a little bit too short. Even so, were I not to have as many jackets as I do I'd be keeping this! It's in immaculate condition, and I believe it to be canvassed; there is definitely a floating pice of fabric in the chest.

*So while I'm so loathe to part with this, I do have a lot of jackets (at least, IMHO!), and so I'm going to take this opportunity to make another trad. very happy, and now ask just* *$45, or offers, boxed and shipped with delivery confirmation in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest!*

_(Please click thumbnails for larger views)_

*Please note that the colours in this jacket are darker than they appear here; it's actually a dark charcoal grey!*

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jackets005.jpg/

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jackets007.jpg/

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 24
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 18.5


----------



## coynedj

TweedyDon said:


> *Offers welcome on remaining ties!* All four for $30 shipped in CONUS...


What is the width of these ties?


----------



## TweedyDon

From left to right, pictured, measured at widest point of blade:

Saks Fifth: 3.5
Turnbull and Asser: 3.5
Pine Valley: 3
BB: 3

I hope this helps, and thanks for your interest!

(Posted here in case other members were also curious!)


----------



## JohnMS

*Final Markdown--Allen Edmonds Stockbridge Size 8.5 D (merlot)*

I came across a pair of Allen-Edmonds Stockbridge shoes that are a size 8.5 D, but they run a bit narrow for my foot. The Allen-Edmonds catalog describes these shoes as a five-eyelet blucher with center raised seam and moc-toe, full leather linings, leather wrapped insole with PORON materials, and VIP rubber outsole. I see no markings that indicate these are factory second shoes.

Shoes are a size 8.5 D, style 3774 (merlot soft calf), which is on AE's #4 last (and runs slightly narrow). Shoes are very clean inside and out without foot imprints on the insoles. Outsole measures 11 7/8 inches long and 4 3/16 inches wide (FWIW).

*Shoes come with shoe trees and shoe bags (I do not have the box)*. *$55 shipped* to the continental USA. Payment via PayPal only. Please PM me with any questions. I apologize for the lousy pictures but I'm using a borrowed camera.

(without flash)









(with flash)


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice shoes, stockbridges are one of the most comfortable shoes I've worn. The rubber sole is very unobtrusive and makes them feel sooo good. Great price.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Quick price reduction, after reading Aquinas!*
> 
> I have available a beautiful 3/2 sack jacket, custom-tailored by H. Freeman and Son (finished October 19th, 2000), to pass on. I believe that this is either a *42R or a 44R*, but please see the measurements, below. This is a lovely jacket, but it's just a mite too large for me, and the sleeves a little bit too short. Even so, were I not to have as many jackets as I do I'd be keeping this! It's in immaculate condition, and I believe it to be canvassed; there is definitely a floating pice of fabric in the chest.
> 
> *So while I'm so loathe to part with this, I do have a lot of jackets (at least, IMHO!), and so I'm going to take this opportunity to make another trad. very happy, and now ask just* *$45, or offers, boxed and shipped with delivery confirmation in CONUS!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> _(Please click thumbnails for larger views)_
> 
> *Please note that the colours in this jacket are darker than they appear here; it's actually a dark charcoal grey!*
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jackets005.jpg/
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jackets007.jpg/
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 24
> Length: 31.5
> Shoulder: 18.5


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction on Southwick Sack Sport Coat*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking *$45* shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulder (seam to seam) 21 inches
> Armpit (seam to seam) 20 inches
> Length 32.5 inches
> Sleeve length 24 inches


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^^The measurements seem a little off on the Southwick jacket. 21" shoulders seems a little wide for a 20" chest measurement. Could you check please.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Great looking Southwick jacket. I wish I were bigger and fatter


----------



## devils143

Gents, I have a Barbour Beaufort 42 coat I may be tempted to part ways with. It was purchased used in May 2009. It has the old tartan lining. Great condition. Asking $200 and $20 for USPS priority. Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## LeicaLad

Joe Beamish said:


> Great looking Southwick jacket. I wish I were bigger and fatter


Yes, it is. I wish I were smaller and thinner! 

(Your time will come, good sir!)


----------



## swb120

A Beaufort 42? Get thee hence behind me, devils143!


----------



## rabidawg

*42S Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Suit*

*Price dropped to $40 shipped, or best offer!

I'll be posting to eBay on Sunday if there is no interest here.*



rabidawg said:


> Good afternoon, gentlemen. I have a 3/2 BB sack suit to pass along today. Beautiful herringbone stripe fabric and in excellent condition. Half lined coat. The only issue I can see is that the jacket lining underneath the left armpit has come un-stitched, but it should be an easy fix and should not affect the look or wearability of the jacket. I am no expert on canvassing, but the pinch test seems to reveal a floating layer under the bottom button. I can do any other pinch tests upon request. Asking $40 shipped domestically, or interesting trades for all or in part. Please PM with any questions.
> 
> 
> Size 42 short
> 100% wool
> Plain front trousers with 1.75" cuffs and belt keeper loop
> Dark brown herringbone stripe
> Two jacket cuff buttons
> Coat measurements:
> [*]Chest: 22"​[*]Shoulders: 18.75"​[*]Sleeves: 23.5" with about 1" to let​[*]Length: 30.5" total; 29" from bottom of collar​
> Trouser measurements:
> [*]Waist: 38" with about 1" to let​[*]Outseam: 37.75"​[*]Inseam: 27" with about 1" to let. If you remove or reduce the cuffs and there is approx. 4.5" to let​


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack Blazer 46L*

Tagged 46L and listed as being made with Loro Piana wool. Asking $50 shipped to lower 48 please PM if interested


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone needs to steal that Brooksease from MDunle3199!


----------



## tonylumpkin

These are a great pair of vintage tan longwing bluchers by Bostonian. The size is 12 D. For any of you that are required to wear steel toed shoes in your line of work, you'll no longer find dress safety shoes of this quality on the market. Sold by Iron Age, they were made by Bostonian and look and feel exactly like any other high quality pebble grain longwing. Cosmetically, there is nothing that distinguishes these from non-steel toed shoes and they are completely appropriate for normal every day wear.

They look to have been worn once, have leather soles, are Goodyear storm welted with rubber Goodyear heels and have full leather linings. Asking $145 shipped CONUS. They are NOT airport friendly!

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/agea.jpg/
https://img169.imageshack.us/i/age2q.jpg/
https://img148.imageshack.us/i/age3.jpg/
https://img148.imageshack.us/i/age4.jpg/


----------



## dizzyfan

Hi, I have a black and white Brooks Brothers 46R tweed jacket that is now too big for me. It is a 2 button, half-lined, and single vented. I bought it less than a year ago and have only worn it three or four times.

Asking $45 (via paypal) shipped to continental U.S. Please PM with any questions or additional measurements!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Durham, size 44*

I have a Barbour Durham, size 44, to pass on. I'll post pictures on Friday, but this the lightweight (by Barbour standards!), hooded Barbour; this is also the old-style Barbour prior to the recent "innovations".

This is in *very* good condition; the only flaw is a small pinprick (literally, a pinprick) in the front,

Claimed!

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*41R houndstooth tweed 3/2 sack*

While rummaging in my closet looking for a suitcase I discovered a 41R 3/2 tweed sack. This might well be bespoke (although not for me!); it's almost certainly fully canvassed. It's a lovely royal blue, green, and dark tan houndstooth, and has a interesting dark green emblematic lining; I believe that it also has a hook vent.

This is in excellent condition, except that the stitching in the lining under the arm is starting to come away, and it has a slight smudge (easily removed by dry cleaning) on one of the underams.

I'll post pictures and measurements on Friday, but thought that I'd give a quick "heads up" to the several 41Rs I know are here!

Asking just *$40 shipped in CONUS*; *please PM with interest!*


----------



## Reddington

TweedyDon said:


> While rummaging in my closet looking for a suitcase I discovered a 41R 3/2 tweed sack. This might well be bespoke (although not for me!); it's almost certainly fully canvassed. It's a lovely royal blue, green, and dark tan houndstooth, and has a interesting dark green emblematic lining; I believe that it also has a hook vent.
> 
> This is in excellent condition, except that the stitching in the lining under the arm is starting to come away, and it has a slight smudge (easily removed by dry cleaning) on one of the underams.
> 
> I'll post pictures and measurements on Friday, but thought that I'd give a quick "heads up" to the several 41Rs I know are here!
> 
> Asking just *$40 shipped in CONUS*; *please PM with interest!*


Hmmm, I'm a 41R and tempted. Would love to see the pictures.


----------



## wnh

Shoes for sale.

https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074g.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010073d.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010075gjn.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010085w.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010087.jpg

Old Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips, size 12D. Fantastic shape. Leather soles and rubber heels, both with light wear. Light creasing across the toebox, and some scuffing on the inside of each toe that ought to buff out quite easily. Shoe trees--unbranded Woodlore for Allen Edmonds--are included. *$75 shipped*.

https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010077tql.jpg https://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010081h.jpg

Sears Wonderlite light brown wingtips, size 12D. Rubber soles and heels. Seems like cheap leather, but I can't be much more specific than that. One shoe squeeks when I walk, but whether this is my gait or the shoe (I'm assuming the shoe) I can't say. Some scuffing on the toes. Would make for decent rainy day beater shoes. *$25 shipped*.


----------



## wnh

Some of these are still available. Make an offer.



wnh said:


> Priced individually. For each additional tie, knock $5.00 off the total. PM if interested (please include tie number you're interested in).
> 
> *1.* Brooks Brothers solid black woven silk, matte. NWOT. 3.75" wide. Stamped "Irregular" on the tag, but no noticeable defects. * $20 shipped.*
> *2.* J. Crew navy with double green stripe repp. NWOT. 3.25" wide. Sold.
> *3.* J. Crew navy/ivory block repp stripe. NWOT. 3.25" wide. Sold.
> *4.* Brooks Brothers lavender ribbed silk w/ ivory satin stripe. 3.75" wide. Stamped "Irregular" on the tag, but no noticeable defects. *$15 shipped.*
> *5.* Chaps brown w/ blue/white stripe repp. NWOT. 3.5" wide. * $10 shipped.*
> 
> *6.* Robert Talbott for Bachrachs, silk paisley. Silk printed in Italy, tie made in USA. 3.5" wide. *$12 shipped.*
> *7.* Robert Talbott for Wolf Brothers of Florida, brown/navy/tan repp. 3" wide. Shows some wear in the knot area, which may or may not affect you depending on where you knot your ties. * $6 shipped.*
> *8.* Robert Talbott for Wallachs, brown with green/tan repp stripe. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Sold.
> *9.* Robert Talbott for Simms, ltd, burgundy/navy repp. 3.25" wide. Made in England. Sold.
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010024c.jpg
> 
> *10.* Polo Ralph Lauren cotton plaid. 3.5" wide. Made in Italy. *$20 shipped.*
> *11.* Polo Ralph Lauren woven silk, burgundy/green stripe (see detail in thumbnail above). 2.75" wide. Made in USA. Sold.
> *12.* Polo Ralph Lauren woven silk (see detail in thumbnail). 2.75" wide (looks as though it may have been narrowed). * $8 shipped.*
> *13.* Polo Ralph Lauren navy w/ red repp stripe. 3.75" wide. Needs steaming. Made in USA. Sold.
> *14.* Polo Ralph Lauren brown repp w/ fly fishing motif. 3.25" wide. Sold.
> 
> *15.* Pendleton wool blackwatch plaid. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. This thing is _thick_. *$8 shipped.*
> *16.* Reis of New Haven, for Page Foster, deep red with navy Churchill dot. 3.25" wide. Sold.
> *17.* Resilio black w/ salmon and beige repp stripe. 3.25" wide. Sold.
> *18.* Jos. A. Bank hunter green w/ navy/gold/red repp stripe. 3.25" wide. Sold.
> 
> *19.* Briar navy w/ red/gold triple stripe. 3" wide. Sold.
> *20.* Brooks Brothers navy/ triple gold stripe. 3.75" wide. Made in USA. Shows some wear where it has been knotted. Sold.
> *21.* Jos. A. Bank red w/ navy/white tripe stripe. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Shows some wear where it has been knotted.Sold.
> *22.* Unbranded navy w/ red hearts motif. No content tag, but is either all polyester or a poly/silk blend. Sold.
> *23.* Oakton, Ltd. navy/green block stripe. 3.5" wide. Made in USA. Sold.
> 
> *24.* Hardy Amies navy w/ printed light pink dots. 3.25" wide. Sold.
> *25.* Kenneth Gordon dark pink w/ paisley neat pattern. 3.25" wide. 100% linen. Made in USA. *$10 shipped*.
> *26.* Lands' End cotton plaid. 3.75" wide. * $8 shipped*.
> *27.* Gant pastel madras plaid. 3.5" wide. Made in USA. *$10 shipped*.
> *28.* Ferrell Reed madras plaid. 3" wide. Sold.
> 
> *29.* Lands' End green w/ gold/navy triple stripe. XL size tie. 3.25" wide. Made in USA. Shows a small bit of wear on the front left corner. * $8 shipped*.
> *30.* Lands' End green silk knit. XL size tie. 3" wide. Made in Italy. *$10 shipped*.
> 
> https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg
> 
> Trafalgar paisley braces. *$15 shipped*.
> 
> https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052e.jpg
> 
> Unbranded braces, brown/cream mini herringbone with lizard (?) skin leather accents. *$18 shipped*.
> 
> https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057l.jpg
> 
> Unbranded braces, navy w/ burgundy stripe. Blue oxford cloth cover on the elastic.Sold.


----------



## wnh

Closet cleaning: jackets and sweaters edition. Get a head start on cold weather.

Plaid tweed 3/2 sack. Label reads "University Styled for Jack Henry." Hook vent. Inset lower pockets with flaps. There is a spot on the right pocket flap that has become unwoven (see picture).
Chest - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 25"
Length - 32"
*
$30 shipped*.

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010028b.jpg https://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010030x.jpg

Brooks Brothers gun club check, 2B darted. Tagged 40R. (Flap on left pocket is tucked in, for some reason.) Fully lined.
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.25"
Sleeves - 24.25"
Length - 32.75"

*$40 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010039i.jpg

Unbranded Harris Tweed, 2B darted. Broken bone pattern with light blue stripes running through the fabric. Tough and hardy. Will probably need the buttons replaced. The current ones are leather covered, but are kind of unsightly.
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18.25"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32.5"

*$25 shipped*.

https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034a.jpg

Croft & Barrow (Kohl's brand) black leather coat, size Large. Zip front. Snaps on the cuffs. Elastic waist. Just trying to get rid of it.

*$20 shipped*.

https://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010054l.jpg

Brooks Brothers golden yellow shetland, size Medium. Not as bright as the picture indicates.

*$25 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010043t.jpg

Pringle of Scotland red cotton knit polo sweater. Size XL. Made in USA.

*$15 shipped*.


----------



## devils143

PRL Polo shirt. In XL. Purchased in June 2008. Worn about 4 times. Asking $15 shipped.

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/pologrey1.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Both size large, both just too big for me (about 23" pit to pit on each)

J.Crew longsleeve, from last summer, has the diagonal pockets everyone hates.
$17 shipped conus




old BB short sleeve
$15 shipped


----------



## devils143

I have the exact same shirt in Navy Blue(Newport Navy). It is an XL too. Also purchased in 2008. Worn about 5 times and washed twice. Will combine both for $30 including shipping.


----------



## devils143

Gents, the Barbour Beaufort in a 42 is still up for grabs. A sale fell through. Change of plans to what I had stated in the PM I sent out to some. 

Again, it has the old tartan lining and was purchased this year. Please contact me regarding pricing and shipping and more info.

Cheers in advance


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I remember asking about that red Pringle polo sweater forever ago. haha, funny how things re-emerge.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

42R BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack
standard dark charcoal color
good condition save for suspender rubbing on the lining (shown in second picture)
$70 shipped/offer
jacket (fully lined)
chest:23.25"
shoulder: 19" across
top collar to hem (back): 32.25"
sleeve: 25"

trousers (flat front, 1.5" cuffs, 4"+ to let out in length)
waist: 36"
inseam: 28.5"


----------



## devils143

PRL cull continues.

A blue gingham button-down in a large. Purchased in 2008. Asking $25 shipped.


----------



## devils143

Classic PRL blue university stripe in 15.5 34/35 Asking $20 shipped. Working on a picture.


----------



## RyanPatrick

These items will be going to Goodwill by Wednesday if they don't sell, don't want to lug it all to Boston with me. Will consider all reasonable offers.



RyanPatrick said:


> I am moving and trying to clean out the closet a bit so I thought I would offer these items up before taking them to Goodwill.
> 
> Southwick sack sportscoat, 3/2 roll, measurements as follows:
> 
> Chest: 47in
> Sleeve: 24in
> Shoulder: 20in
> Length: 32in
> 
> Note that the lining at the top of the center vent has come loose as has the lining where the right sleeve meets the armpit (can be seen in the photos below. Not noticeable while wearing and would be an easy fix.
> 
> $50 obo shipped CONUS
> 
> Note that the spot on the left sleeve is from the lighting, no spot on the jacket.
> ">
> 
> "
> 
> ">
> 
> 
> Heavy Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sports coat (no tag indicating brand).
> Measurements:
> Chest: 45in
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 in
> Shoulder: 19in
> Length: 31 in
> 
> $50 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four BB non non-iron buttondowns all sized 16/34. These have each probably been worn 1 or 2 times as I really wear a 16.5/35.
> First two are blue OCBDs. One has the tradition BB logo, the other has the "original polo shirt" label (see photos below).
> 
> Second two are white/blue stripe pinpoint oxfords. both have the "orignial polo shirt" labels.
> 
> Asking $15/ea, two for $25 or all four for $40. Shipped CONUS
> Would be willing to consider trades for the shirts in exchange for BB (or comparable brand) shirts in a 16.5/35.
> 
> 
> ">


----------



## devils143

vineyard vines spread collar 16 34/35. new! Asking $55 shipped.


----------



## RyanPatrick

*Andover Shop Two Button Sack*

Tweed jacket from the Andover Shop, dated Nov. 9, 1989.
Measurements: 
Sleeves = 24.5"
the length of the jacket from top to bottom including the collar = 33"
and the proper point to point shoulder = 18.5 
Chest = 42" (measure under arm-to-under arm 21")
2 Button, UNDARTED, single vent
Asking $40 obo, Shipped CONUS

">


----------



## devils143

PS: Anyone looking to let go off an LL Bean Boot size 10 or a golf shirt let me know


----------



## Window

hello. please pm me.

AE McClain size 9.5 D. Soles have topies. Heels i







n decent shape. Uppers in good shape. $50 shipped










AE Ellis Blucher Moc, size 10 EEE. They have a removable insole and thick rubber sole. Very very comfortable. 
Worn 1-5 times. Great condition. $95 shipped

















CJ for Paul Stuart Captoe Bal. Size info is rubbed off. Feel like an 8.5 - 9 D Well worn uppers and insoles. Leather needs a condition and may need a new finish. Soles show heavy wear. $25 shipped


























AE Clifton Per Captoe Blucher, size 10 D. Great condition, moderate wear on the heels. $95 shipped


----------



## PeterSawatzky

RyanPatrick said:


> Tweed jacket from the Andover Shop, dated Nov. 9, 1989.
> Measurements:
> Sleeves = 24.5"
> the length of the jacket from top to bottom including the collar = 33"
> and the proper point to point shoulder = 18.5
> Chest = 42" (measure under arm-to-under arm 21")
> 2 Button, UNDARTED, single vent
> Asking $40 obo, Shipped CONUS
> 
> ">


I have a Southwick 3/2 sack in that exact same tweed. Small world, eh?


----------



## RyanPatrick

PeterSawatzky said:


> I have a Southwick 3/2 sack in that exact same tweed. Small world, eh?


It's a shame mine is to small. I really like the jacket, just can't squeeze into it.


----------



## RyanPatrick

*Found These While Packing*

I continue to find stuff as I pack that I need to unload.

Two more sports coats:

MADRAS IS SOLD
Madras Sports Coat, 3/2 undarted. $30 obo shipped CONUS
Chest=43
Shoulder=19
Sleeve=25 1/2
Length=32



Double Breasted Camel Hair Sports Coat. Tags still attached, 50%Camel Hair/50%wool, size 41R. Not exactly trad, but a good looking coat.
$40 obo shipped CONUS. Measurements:
Chest=43
Shoulder=18
Sleeve=25.5
Length=32



">


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press shirt, 15.5-32*

I have a white J. Press shirt with straight collar and French cuffs, size 15.5-32. It's in excellent condition, although it does have some wrinkling on the inside of the cuffs from professional laundering.

Asking *$27 shipped in CONUS*; *please PM with interest!*


----------



## Spats

*SOLD BB white bucks, 10 to 10.5c "made in USA"*

SOLD. Just bought these from an SF member, unfortunately a bit too tight for me. I'm between a 10.5 and an 11, these are a tad too snug. They might be Alden, can't tell, but they are Brooks Brothers "made in USA" and size marked 10 1/2 a/c, as Alden marks them. Nice shoes no matter who made them, with minimal wear, and I wish I could keep them.  I would say that they would fit a size 10 foot and a smallish 10.5. SOLD. $60.00 via USPS in the conus. Thanks, Spats

https://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...7/IMG_3061.jpg


----------



## Mannix

Brand new with tags Brooks Brothers navy and white gingham sport coat. It's tagged 38R, but could work for a slim 40R in my opinion. All cotton and half lined. Single vented. $45 shipped
Measurements: 
20.5 inches pit to pit
25 inches shoulder seam to cuff
18.5 inches shoulder to shoulder
31 inches length

















Used Canali Proposta sport coat. It's in great shape, but does have a very small hole in the armpit of the left arm. It's all wool with bemberg lining. Size is 38 short. Unvented. $20 shipped
Measurements:
21 inches from pit to pit
18 3/4 inches shoulder to shoulder
22.5 inches from shoulder to cuff
29 inches in length


----------



## Mannix

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=130374

Vintage Cartier lighter. Perhaps tradly?


----------



## devils143

Barbour Beaufort price reduced to $170 shipped. Again, it has the old tartan lining; it is a 42 PM for more detais


----------



## Window

mcclains gone!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*NWOT LL Bean Made In USA bucks 9C*

Saw 'em at Goodwill today. You can't call them white bucks because they're ivory. They've clearly never been worn. Classic design with red rubber soles. No idea the age, but they're not imported. They're in the glass case reserved for better merchandise and marked $21. Happy to pick up and ship at cost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*46R Chipp blazer, possibly bespoke*

I'll be posting a absolutely gorgeous 46R Chipp blazer (possibly bespoke?) later tonight--just to give you 46s some advance warning! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Mervin S. Levine*

I'll also be posting several bespoke jackets from Mervin S. Levine, the New York tailors, tomorrow; these are in the *46R/L* range, and are lovely, if a more English cut.

I believe Mervin S. Levine appeared in the 1980s in articles and fiction in _The New Yorker_!


----------



## dizzyfan

*Trad Brooks Brothers Camelhair Jacket 43R*

Hi,

I have a Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair (no darts) jacket which is a 43 R. It's in good condition -- no visible damage (that I can see). 100% Camelhair / made in the USA. I'd take $40 or a trade (I'm 41R). If I can provide any additional details please PM.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*My digital camera is having problems so these blackberry fabric pics will have to suffice for now.*

All prices are open for negotiation. Shipping included for conus

LL Bean- Bean boot mocs-as good as new- worn once by my uncle- size 10- $35

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/img00151q.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img00152g.jpg/

Brickman's of Martha's Vineyard Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack with hook vent
(green plaid with brown) $40
spoken for pending payment
https://img198.imageshack.us/i/brickmans.jpg/
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28.5
Sleeve: 24

Anderson-Little Harris Tweed 2B light grey and navy blue herringbone single vent $35
https://img189.imageshack.us/i/altweed.jpg/
Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 17
Length: 31.5
Sleeve 26

Magee Donegal Tweed 2B grey and charcoal herringbone single vent $40
https://img198.imageshack.us/i/magee.jpg/
Chest: 22 
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24

Brooks Brothers 2B Tan camel hair single vent $40
Chest: 21
Shoulder 18.5
Length: 31
Sleeve: 24

Brooks Brothers Country Club Yellow Cotton jacket size M like-new $30


----------



## TweedyDon

*46R Chipp blazer*

Claimed, pending payment.

My closet clearing continues!

This is a beautiful Chipp blazer, *with custom enamel duck buttons*, in Very Good/Excellent condition; I can find no flaws at all.

It's tagged a size 46R, and seems to run true to size, although please check measurements below.

This isn't really a trad. jacket, having a more English cut, but since it's both by Chipp and beautiful, I thought someone here might like it.

It has a two button closure with two buttons on the sleeves, a ticket pocket, a double vent, and is darted. I believe that it is fully canvassed, and it seems to have handwork on the collar. All exterior pockets are lined with the same material as the body of the jacket. It also has custom buttons with pictures of flying ducks; I believe these might be enamel, and all are immaculate. (The set of buttons alone is worth a lot!) The lining is scarlet and paisley, as shown.

I'm asking *$65, or offers* (which are always very welcome!) boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/jackets007.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/jackets008.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/jackets012.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/jackets010.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jackets014.jpg/

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 30
Shoulder 18.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*XXL LL Bean barn jacket*

I have an XXL LL Bean barn jacket to pass on. This is in stone, and is in Very Good condition; the only flaws are that it lacks the button-in liner, and it has two small stains on the back, near the top, which I've tried to capture in the pictures (to follow!) (But who wants a pristine barn jacket?!) Given this, I'm asking just *$25 or offers* shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/jackets017.jpg/

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jackets019.jpg/

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/jackets018.jpg/

Picture showing two marks on the back, near the top:

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/jackets022.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*41R houndstooth tweed 3/2 sack*

The tweed of this jacket is beautiful; my terrible pictures really don't do it justice! It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, marked as a *41R *and runs true to size, *although it could work for a 40R*; measurements below. I believe that it has a single hook vent, although please see my pictures in case I'm mistaken. I also believe that it's fully canvassed. It has two button cuffs, of course.

There is a small brownish spot on the underside of one sleeve where the jacket rubbed against the strap of my Filson briefcase in my closet; this should come out easily, either with spot cleaning or dry cleaning.

Given the small (removeable) spot on the sleeve, I'm asking just *$35 or offers* boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/houndstooth001.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/houndstooth002s.jpg/

Showing the lining:

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/houndstooth003.jpg/

Showing the removeable spot; this is on the underside of the sleeve and takes some finding if you don't know it's there. It should be easily removeable, anyway:

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/houndstooth004.jpg/

The vent:

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/houndstooth005.jpg/

*Measurements:*

Length: 29.75
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Chest: 21.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tiffany money clip and Coach cardcase*

After some trials I've decided that I'm just not a money clip and cardcase sort of chap, and so I'm passing on my Tiffany money clip and Coach cardcase.

The Tiffany money clip is vintage, and so has some patina. It's made from sterling silver, with a 14kt tip, and has all the Tiffany hallmarks. It is still very tight (maybe a 1mm gap between the ends, which doesn't affect it at all with four or more bills in it), and is beautiful, but I'd rather pass it on that have it sit unused in a draw for ever.

The Coach card case is brown leather, and in goood condition; this is also older, but that's a good thing, as it was likely made in the USA and NOT China!

I'm asking *$65, or lower offers*, for the Tiffany clip, and *$20, or lower offers* for the card case; both prices include shipping and delivery confirmation. (I'm very open to offers!) Both together would be *$75--or lower offers! *

*Incidentally, if anyone would like the Tiffany sterling engine-turned clip, shown with this one, below, I'm open to offers on that, also! *

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/bslkyswkkgrhgooki0ejllm.jpg/

The clip that is described here is on the left:

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/bslkz3g2kkgrhgookiqejll.jpg/

The clip that is described here is at the top:

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/359d1.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

This 42 L Brooks Brothers glen plaid is now available again! Please note that this jacket is unworn; the exterior pockets are still sewn shut, and I still have (somewhere..) the original packet of spare buttons!

*Now asking $35 shipped in CONUS.*



TweedyDon said:


> This dates to my pre--trad. forum days, and so is neither a sack, nor a 3/2... But it's an older BB jacket in glen plaid, in Very Good condition, *possibly* half-canvassed although I don't know for sure.
> 
> This is tagged a 42L and runs true to size; measurements on request.
> 
> $40 shipped in CONUS, or offers.
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirts212.jpg/
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Larger Brooks Brothers trench coat*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a larger BB trench coat. There's no size tag, but I suspect that it's a 46 or 48 R or (more likely) L. Please see the measurements below!

This has been hanging in my closet for some time, unused, and so it could use a dry cleaning just to freshen it up. There are no stains on it, though. However, one of the non-functional cuff buttons is missing; not that you'd really notice this unless you were looking. There's no fabric content to teh coat itself, but it feels like my 100% cotton Burberry--although I'm not certain that this coat is also cotton. The removeable, zip-in lining is, however, 100% wool. This coat was Made in the USA.

*Please PM with interest!*

And, yes, this will be the last of the trenches that I'll be listing for a while.... unless I decide to part with one of my Burberrys!

Measurements:

Chest: 26.5
Waist: 27
Shoulders: 22
Sleeve: 25
Length: 51

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/brookscoat1n.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/brookscoat8.jpg/

Wool lining:

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/brookscoat5.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/brookscoat7a.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*The 41R houndstooth is now claimed. Thank you!*


----------



## dizzyfan

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair*

I'm lowering the price to $35 (including shipping to conus). I'll be putting it on ebay on Weds, so please PM before then if interested.



dizzyfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair (no darts) jacket which is a 43 R. It's in good condition -- no visible damage (that I can see). 100% Camelhair / made in the USA. I'd take $40 or a trade (I'm 41R). If I can provide any additional details please PM.


----------



## suitsyousir

suitsyousir said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I made a final reduction:
> 
> $110 for the brown pair.
> 
> $125 for the black pair.
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=130993


Final, final reduction. I hate having to sell these under time constraints, but that's all the better for you.

$99 for black

$89 brown

Shipped.

Also IC: I have two J Press Presstige suits in 43L that I think I might sell. New they're around $500. One is solid grey and has been worn to three interviews - $125. The other is blue pinstripe, worn once - $150. Any interest?


----------



## TweedyDon

Re-posting to add measurements:

Length: 32.25
Chest: 23 (it's darted, so measures to a 42 chest, as tagged)
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 25.75

Now asking *$30, or offers*, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> This dates to my pre--trad. forum days, and so is neither a sack, nor a 3/2... But it's an older BB jacket in glen plaid, in Very Good condition, *possibly* half-canvassed although I don't know for sure.
> 
> This is tagged a 42L and runs true to size; measurements on request.
> 
> $40 shipped in CONUS, or offers.
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirts212.jpg/
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## jfkemd

*sack jackets and suit*

1. Harris Tweed sack jacket
nice, natural and narrow shoulders
partially lined
has some stains on the lining
shoulders: 18.5
length: 31
amrpits: 21
sleeves: 26
has a hooked vent: 8 inches
$ 35 shipped
CONUS only


















2. blue sack blazer
Gordon of Philadelphia
in perfect condition--can't find anything wrong with it

hopsack material
shoulders: 17--nice and narrow, almost no padding
length: 31
armpits: 21
sleeves: 24.5
hooked vent: 11 inches

$45 shipped

















3. BB sack suit
POW pattern
shoulders: 18
length: 30.5
armpits: 21
sleeves: 24

trousers: 33-34 inch waist
30 inch inseam
outerseam is 40.5
cuffed: 1.75 inches

$45 shipped


----------



## jfkemd

*neck ties*

$7 each shipping not included
CONUS only
PM with any questions


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers (old) 346 blue pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
$60 shipped/offer

Jacket, quarter lined, tagged 43 Long
chest: 23"
shoulders: 18.5" straight across
sleeves: 26.25"
length (top collar to hem down the back): 33.5"

Trousers
waist: 17.25"
inseam: 33.5" inseam
1.75" cuffs

J.Crew Large (or big medium, 23" chest) Long sleeved Madras shirt, now $15 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*38R cashmere (?) Hickey-Freeman herringbone*

This is from Hickey-Freeman's Customized program, and is dated 12/12/88, and tagged 38R. (Measurements on request.)

It's not a 3/2 sack, as it's darted and has a two-button closure, but given that it's HF, of very high quality construction, and likely to be cashmere (there's no fabric content listed, but it's incredibly soft, and either all cashmere or a high-cashmere/wool blend) I thought someone here might like it!

I'll post photos. later, but it's a classic black and white herringbone pattern, and in excellent condition.

*Asking $40, or offers*, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*The money clip and card case are now both claimed--thank you! *



TweedyDon said:


> After some trials I've decided that I'm just not a money clip and cardcase sort of chap, and so I'm passing on my Tiffany money clip and Coach cardcase.
> 
> The Tiffany money clip is vintage, and so has some patina. It's made from sterling silver, with a 14kt tip, and has all the Tiffany hallmarks. It is still very tight (maybe a 1mm gap between the ends, which doesn't affect it at all with four or more bills in it), and is beautiful, but I'd rather pass it on that have it sit unused in a draw for ever.
> 
> The Coach card case is brown leather, and in goood condition; this is also older, but that's a good thing, as it was likely made in the USA and NOT China!
> 
> I'm asking *$65, or lower offers*, for the Tiffany clip, and *$20, or lower offers* for the card case; both prices include shipping and delivery confirmation. (I'm very open to offers!) Both together would be *$75--or lower offers! *
> 
> *Incidentally, if anyone would like the Tiffany sterling engine-turned clip, shown with this one, below, I'm open to offers on that, also! *
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/bslkyswkkgrhgooki0ejllm.jpg/
> 
> The clip that is described here is on the left:
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/bslkz3g2kkgrhgookiqejll.jpg/
> 
> The clip that is described here is at the top:
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/359d1.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

TweedyDon said:


> After some trials I've decided that I'm just not a money clip and cardcase sort of chap, and so I'm passing on my Tiffany money clip and Coach cardcase.
> 
> The Tiffany money clip is vintage, and so has some patina. It's made from sterling silver, with a 14kt tip, and has all the Tiffany hallmarks. It is still very tight (maybe a 1mm gap between the ends, which doesn't affect it at all with four or more bills in it), and is beautiful, but I'd rather pass it on that have it sit unused in a draw for ever.
> 
> The Coach card case is brown leather, and in goood condition; this is also older, but that's a good thing, as it was likely made in the USA and NOT China!
> 
> I'm asking *$65, or lower offers*, for the Tiffany clip, and *$20, or lower offers* for the card case; both prices include shipping and delivery confirmation. (I'm very open to offers!) Both together would be *$75--or lower offers! *
> 
> *Incidentally, if anyone would like the Tiffany sterling engine-turned clip, shown with this one, below, I'm open to offers on that, also! *
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/bslkyswkkgrhgooki0ejllm.jpg/
> 
> The clip that is described here is on the left:
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/bslkz3g2kkgrhgookiqejll.jpg/
> 
> The clip that is described here is at the top:
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/359d1.jpg/


could we get an image of that card case?
thanks


----------



## rabidawg

Weejuns now $35 shipped CONUS. Madras now $14 shipped CONUS.



rabidawg said:


> Also willing to consider interesting trades in whole or part. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 1) Brand New Bass Weejuns - $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> Size 8.5 EEE
> Burgundy
> New with box (old stock from circa 2005)
> Leavitt model (Similar to the current Logan model)
> Slight box wear, but never worn by human feet (except to try on for size)
> NOT made in USA (El Savador), but the leather actually looks and feels pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Large Polo Ralph Lauren Long Sleeve Madras Button Down - $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> Pit to pit: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 20.5"
> Sleeves: 34.5"
> Neck: 16"-16.5" (not really sure where to measure on the neck, but this is my best estimate)


----------



## Acacian

*40R Southwick sack jacket*

I bought this and unfortunately must part with it.

It is s GREAT jacket, but the size isn't quite right. It is tagged 40S as the original seller indicates, but it is more of a 40R in practice. The length is 31.5" from the bottom on the collar in back, and the sleeves are 25.25" ([FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam to the middle of the end of the sleeve).

Sleeves can be taken out about another half inch or so if needed.

I'd like to get what I paid for it ($45), but am open to close offers. Freshly dry cleaned.

Just PM me with any questions. Thanks!

[/FONT]


Calvin500 said:


> Southwick subtle grey plaid, herringbone, 2-button sack sportcoat 40 S. Gorgeous. 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the golden thread coming off on the tag fool you; this is in really great condition. $45 CONUS.


----------



## jfkemd

*neckties*

Talbott bowtie is sold.



jfkemd said:


> $7 each shipping not included
> CONUS only
> PM with any questions


----------



## swb120

*FS: Alden / Brooks Brothers black wingtips, size 10D / 10.5D*

Up for sale is a nearly brand new pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers wingips in black, size 10D. Calfskin. Last: Plaza. Model No. 68. Retailed for $400 at BB.

I recently bought them, thinking that there wouldn't be any fit issues, as a 10D in Alden's Hampton last fits me perfectly. I didn't do my homework - these are on the Plaza last, which (according to SF and AAAC) runs approx. 1/2 size large.

Measurements: 12 3/8" x 4 3/8"

Didn't try them on at the store; instead, took them home, and wore them for about an hour - and outside only from my car/parking lot to my office (about 1/2 of a city block) before I realized that they are a 1/2 size too large for me. Because of having worn them for 1/2 block, I clearly can't return them. But they are beautiful shoes (my favorite part is the metal eyelets...old school).

Ok, I hope someone can use these. Will be shipped with orig. box. Asking *$225 shipped*.

These are from BB's website - it is a photo of the shell cordovan model, but the calfskin model looks exactly the same:
]


----------



## Pink and Green

Just a public plea for an LL Bean Norwegian Sweater here...you know they are scratchy and annoying. You need to get rid of it... 

I'm a medium/smallish build, so if you snagged one off ebay that doesn't fit, toss it my way.


----------



## devils143

LL Bean Seersucker Blue Shorts 34. New with tags. Make me an offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Weight loss jacket cull coming!*

As a result of my weight loss I'm going to be doing a very aggressive cull of my jackets in the next couple of days. All will be *44R*, *44L*, *46R*, or *46L*, with a couple of *45Ls* and *44XLs* thrown in. And maybe an occasional *42R* or* L*...

Just to whet your appetities, I'll be listing, among others...

...a 3/2 sack Harris tweed half-Norfolk jacket by LL Bean (c.46L)

...several bespoke Mervin S. Levine jackets (c.46R) which will be mostly fully-canvassed tweeds, with ticket pockets (although there's also one DB blazer and a plaid that's very close to a Brownwatch)

...a 44XL BB Makers 3/2 glen plaid sack in cashmere and wool

...a 45L BB 3/2 Shetland sack in traditional colour-flecked grey *Claimed*

...a 46L Harris tweed with windowpane overcheck

...two large Harris tweed overcoats; one grey, one dark green with brown overchecking

...a new and unworn 44R dark chocolate brown Harris tweed from J.Crew, with scarlet undercollar lining

...a 3/2 42/44R Madras sack from The Princeton Clothing Co...

...a 3/2 BB Brooksaire sack in 44R...

together with several 3/2 sacks from Press and BB and 2-button Harris tweeds from various makers.

*I'll also be listing several pairs of trousers in the 38W, 34/32L range, an immaculate J. Press Made in Ireland aran cable-knit sweater in size L, and an admittedly rather battered (and hence relatively cheap!) 100% cotton, larger-sized Made in England Burberry trenchcoat. There'll also be some more ties.*

In the past people have PM'd me about things before they've been listed, *so if you're really interested in anything mentioned here,* *please do let me know by PM whenever you wish! *


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*

mallory and church tie is sold.



jfkemd said:


> $7 each shipping not included
> CONUS only
> PM with any questions


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

J.Crew Madras Shirt sold

Price drop on BB suit



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brooks Brothers (old) 346 blue pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
> *$55shipped/offer*
> 
> Jacket, quarter lined, tagged 43 Long (seems more like a 42L to me though)
> chest: 23"
> shoulders: 18.5" straight across
> sleeves: 26.25"
> length (top collar to hem down the back): 33.5"
> 
> Trousers
> waist: 17.25"
> inseam: 33.5" inseam
> 1.75" cuffs


I also have a brand new, unworn pair of 11D LL Bean moccasin style slippers.
They're made to look like canoe mocs, and are dark brown with leather laces.
(essentially these:https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...entCategory=503402&feat=503402-tn&cat4=503380)
I bought them off ebay from a seller who said they were actual canoe mocs, and thought I'd offer them here before returning, say $30 shipped?


----------



## TDI GUY

jfkemd, what kind of camera do you use? Your pics are fantastic.


----------



## jfkemd

*camera*

sent you a PM on this topic.



TDI GUY said:


> jfkemd, what kind of camera do you use? Your pics are fantastic.


----------



## Calvin500

*Patch-Madras Bow Tie*

My wife has gotten hold of a bunch of this patch madras fabric. She can cook a bow tie up for you in any size or shape. Standard 2 3/8'' butterfly pictured here.










$23 Shipped ConUS.

There are some great new silk striped bows available as well. See the store: https://ellielaveer.wordpress.com/store/


----------



## TweedyDon

Beautiful bow, Calvin!


----------



## Calvin500

Thanks, Tweedy Don.


TweedyDon said:


> Beautiful bow, Calvin!


----------



## TweedyDon

*46L LL Bean Harris Tweed Half-Norfolk jacket*

My first post of the Great Jacket Cull of 2009 is my *LL Bean Harris tweed Half-Norfolk jacket. *

This measures to a 46L, although please see my measurements below. I adore this jacket, and I'm reluctant to part with in, in part because I've never seen another; I can't even find pictures of another one on Google!

This jacket has all of the features you expect from a half-Norfolk; functional throat latch, functional bi-swing back, and functional bellows pockets. It's also a 3/2 sack, and Made in the USA.

It does have some minor flaws, though; it's been snagged on wire a few times on the shoulders; the largest of these snags is at the collar. These aren't noticeable unless you're looking for them as they blend in to the tweed, but once you've found them they're obvious. There's also one small snag on the right arm, near the shoulder.

The measurements are:

Shoulder: 19
Chest: 23.75
Sleeve: 26
Length: 32.25

I'm reluctant to put a price on this, both as I like it so much (I'm tempted to get it re-cut to fit!), and also because of its rarity, so *please PM me with offers!*

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket001.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket002.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket004.jpg/

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket010.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket013.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket017.jpg/

Picture showing--or trying to!--damage:

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket015.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*44R J. Crew Harris tweed; new and unworn*

*PRICE DROP! (I think my original asking price was too much... especially as I wade through the sea of tweed that is my closet and realise how much I need to find new homes for!)*

The next to be culled is a 44R J. Crew chocolate brown Harris tweed, with scarlet lining to the collar. It runs true to size, but measuremenst are available on request. *This is new and unworn*. This has a three button front, but is, alas, darted. It has a scarlet lining to the collar, and suede elbow patches. It's immaculate!

*Asking $65 boxed and shipped in CONUS, but offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest.*

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket001.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket002.jpg/

This picture shows the colours of the tweed best:

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket003.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Smaller 3/2 sack Madras jacket*

This is from The Princeton Clothing Co.; it was Made in the USA. It has no size tag, but the measurements are below; I would put this into into the 40-41R range.

Please note that there are two small spots on the shoulder. These blend into the Madras and aren't really noticeable (I only spotted them while doing a close-up of the collar roll), but they are there.

Measurements:

Chest: 21.75
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

*Asking $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras001.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/madras002.jpg/

The following picture shows the spotting on the shoulder:

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/madras004.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/madras005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press Made in Ireland Aran cableknit sweater, size L*

*CLAIMED*

This aran cable-knit sweater was Made in Ireland for J.Press, and is unworn. It's a size L.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/sweater001.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/sweater002.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

^TweedyDon, watching all these clothes that are too big for me is absolutely killing me. Got any 39/40R's in that big closet of yours??? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

*44XL BB 3/2 cashmere/wool glenplaid sack*

*CLAIMED*

This is a 44XL BB glen plaid 3/2 sack, in excellent condition. It's made from 80% worsted wool, 20% cashmere.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/brooksglenplaid001.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/brooksglenplaid002.jpg/

This picture shows the colours most accurately:

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/brooksglenplaid003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I have several bespoke Mervin S. Levine jackets to pass on. I'm going to be listing more details later, including measurements and the dates they were made, but *I estimate them to be in the 46R range*. I believe that all are fully canvassed, and all are in excellent condition.

Mervin S. Levine is a New York city tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930s. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from MSL to be a clear indication of his success, as he details in this article from The New Yorker:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article%20For%20Site.pdf

*Please PM with initial interest.* I'll be asking $60 for one jacket, or $100 for two, shipped in CONUS; if you would like three of more I will be very happy to offer more discounts, and a significant discount if you'd like them all! Offers are also welcome on individual jackets.

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/mervins001.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins012.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins004.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/mervins005.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins006.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins007.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins008.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins009.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins010.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/mervins011.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

^the thrift shop here had half a dozen db suits made by that tailor. all 40L, alas. I tried and I tried to convince myself they fit. beautiful stuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

If you ever see any in 44L, Patrick, I'm your man! They're gorgeous, and made me want to put on weight again. And shrink my arms.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Trench and RLP Yellow OCBD*

The trench (below) is still available. I don't want much for it: please make an offer. You'll get a great coat.

I also have a yellow Ralph Lauren Polo OCBD in 16/34, in good shape, just too big for me. I'll take 20 shipped CONUS, or a trade.

Please PM me with interest.



Pleasant McIvor said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I have a Brooks Brothers Trench languishing in my closet unused. I bought it off this exchange about six months ago (I think for $50, but I can't remember), but I've realized that it's too big for me and I will never wear it. The condition is good, but there are a few faint stains that escape notice unless you look very closely (I tried to photograph them, and it was difficult). I'd part with it for an interesting trade (15.5, 34 slim if possible; 40R/L-41R/L, 34x31) or, on the duller side, I'll send it to you and you can pay what you like. This is an excellent coat: I would just like to avoid ebay. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small stain below right pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small pen mark near pocket:


----------



## swb120

*SOLD - NWOB Allen Edmonds Kennett, black, size 10.5D*

Up for sale is a NWOB new pair of black Allen Edmonds Kennett split moc toe oxford. Dress or casual oxford. Calfskin uppers, rubber soles, full leather lining, leather cushioned insole. Retail for $285. *SOLD*.

Stock photos:


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Barn jacket, size L Reg.*

This is (obviously) an LL Bean Barn Jacket, with liner, size L Reg. It's in excellent condition!

Asking $50 or offer, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Unworn Fortnum and Mason trousers, size 38*

*CLAIMED, pending payment.*

These are beautiful, heavyweight Italian trousers. OK, not trad, I know, but I bought them from Fortnum and Mason a couple of years ago (when they fit me), and haven't worn them since. So, being from Fortnum's they at least have Sloane credentials! 

They're size 38, with either a 32 or 34 inseam with room to let down--I'll check if you wish. Please note that these are a lovely shade of light milk chocolate in person; my photos. are awful....

Asking *$45 or offers* shipped in CONUS. And I'm trying not to remember what I paid.... 

Please PM with interest!

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0z.jpg/

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Marks and Spencer suit, size 48, 38/33 trousers*

OK, so this suit really isn't trad. at all, being 3-button, not rolled, and darted. It is, however, from Marks and Spencer (claimed by Tom Mahon of "English Cut" to be the best of the OTR suits in England), is a basic navy, and in excellent condition. So, I thought I'd list it here as a back-up, or starter, suit for a larger chap.

Tagged a 48L with 38/33 pants, and runs true to size.

Asking just *$35 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.

Please PM with interest!

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0i.jpg/

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0h.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

not to steal tweedydon's thunder (as he is one of my favorite members), but fyi, I have a similar harris tweed coat in 40 s if anyone is interested.
Note, there is ample room at the waist/belly on this model.
The size is different enough that I wouldn't be taking any of this gentleman's customers.

As TD notes, this is a rarity, despite the bizarre coincidence here.

PM with interest.

edit: my coat does not have the hacking strap across the back or the notch strap. its a standard sport coat. is darted.



TweedyDon said:


> My first post of the Great Jacket Cull of 2009 is my *LL Bean Harris tweed Half-Norfolk jacket. *
> 
> This measures to a 46L, although please see my measurements below. I adore this jacket, and I'm reluctant to part with in, in part because I've never seen another; I can't even find pictures of another one on Google!
> 
> This jacket has all of the features you expect from a half-Norfolk; functional throat latch, functional bi-swing back, and functional bellows pockets. It's also a 3/2 sack, and Made in the USA.
> 
> It does have some minor flaws, though; it's been snagged on wire a few times on the shoulders; the largest of these snags is at the collar. These aren't noticeable unless you're looking for them as they blend in to the tweed, but once you've found them they're obvious. There's also one small snag on the right arm, near the shoulder.
> 
> The measurements are:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Chest: 23.75
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 32.25
> 
> I'm reluctant to put a price on this, both as I like it so much (I'm tempted to get it re-cut to fit!), and also because of its rarity, so *please PM me with offers!*
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket001.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket002.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket004.jpg/
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket010.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket013.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket017.jpg/
> 
> Picture showing--or trying to!--damage:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket015.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> would any one take these off of my hands?
> the ones i am trying to shed are solid black, and they currently have black polarized lenses - no script.
> 
> obviously the lenses can be removed for a prescription lens.
> 
> measurements: Eye-45 Bridge-20 Temple-140
> 
> $75 dollars shipped CONUS, but open to negotiation.
> 
> pm with interest


thought I'd bump these back up and add a price.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Boy's Tie*

Through an ebay misunderstanding (not entirely my fault), I received a boy's BB tie. I'm happy to pass it along, in the interest of tradding someone else's kid: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180386111660

If this link doesn't work, it's a blue and yellow striped BB stain-resistant tie. It's quite nice, but I can't find a picture.


----------



## Shriver

Earlier today I visited a Nordstrom clearance store and found to my bittersweet surprise a pair of immaculate black Alden shell cordovan cap toe bluchers, in size 10 B/D.

I am a 10 EEEE, and my poor duck's feet would simply not fit into the shoes comfortably.

I at once contemplated surgery, or some contraption to stretch the leather, but alas, it was not to be.

Nevertheless, I figured someone on here with feet of a fortuitously more ordinary width would like them, so I bought them.

I'll edit this post soon with some detailed photographs of the shoes in question.

They don't come with a box, but they do have Nordstrom Rack price stickers on them.

I'm asking 285$ shipped for them, obo.

On Alden's site, but in black:

https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=107


----------



## TDI GUY

^Very generous of you. I am sure they will find a good home. If they were just a tad smaller it'd be my home.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB 3/2 sack in brown glen plaid; 44L*

*CLAIMED!*

Wading through tweeds today has moved the recent cull into (horrors!) my own current size, solely for reasons of space. So, up for grabs is a BB 3/2 sack in brown-toned glen plaid, in excellent condition. Sized at 44L, and runs true.

*Please PM with interest!*

My usual poor pictures here:

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0j.jpg/

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Large Harris tweed overcoat!*

I've decided that no normal person needs FOUR Harris tweed overcoats, so this one is up for grabs.

I'll post measurements tomorrow, and will try to do better than the ebay seller I bought this from who described it as "L/XL/XXL??? and sorta long".

This coat is in Very Good condition, although it is missing its liner--not that you'd need a liner in a coat this thick and heavy, unless you were planning on visiting Turin and wanted to carry along something you could use as an emergency shroud.

I'm asking *$45, plus actual shipping*; in the CONUS I estimate this will be about $10-15, since this coat is so heavy, so the total will be $55-60. I'm also open to offers!

*Please PM with interest!*

Measurements still to come!

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0k.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0h.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0x.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

TweedyDon said:


> I've decided that no normal person needs FOUR Harris tweed overcoats, so this one is up for grabs.
> 
> I'll post measurements tomorrow, and will try to do better than the ebay seller I bought this from who described it as "L/XL/XXL??? and sorta long".
> 
> This coat is in Very Good condition, although it is missing its liner--not that you'd need a liner in a coat this thick and heavy, unless you were planning on visiting Turin and wanted to carry along something you could use as an emergency shroud.
> 
> I'm asking *$45, plus actual shipping*; in the CONUS I estimate this will be about $10-15, since this coat is so heavy, so the total will be $55-60. I'm also open to offers!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> (I'll post pictures tomorrow; I have them, but imageshack isn't cooperating now.... I can email them before tomorrow, though, to anyone interested. PM me if so!)


tweedydon, you really are tweedy! the tweed king in fact.


----------



## TweedyDon

closerlook said:


> tweedydon, you really are tweedy! the tweed king in fact.




Alas, for me, tweed is like heroin...! And not just because both are decrinminalised in The Netherlands, and are enjoyed by odd subcultures....


----------



## jfkemd

*price reductions*

harris tweed sack jacket now $30 shipped
gordon of philadelphia blue blazer now $40
BB suit now $40



jfkemd said:


> 1. Harris Tweed sack jacket
> nice, natural and narrow shoulders
> partially lined
> has some stains on the lining
> shoulders: 18.5
> length: 31
> amrpits: 21
> sleeves: 26
> has a hooked vent: 8 inches
> $ 35 shipped
> CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. blue sack blazer
> Gordon of Philadelphia
> in perfect condition--can't find anything wrong with it
> 
> hopsack material
> shoulders: 17--nice and narrow, almost no padding
> length: 31
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24.5
> hooked vent: 11 inches
> 
> $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BB sack suit
> POW pattern
> shoulders: 18
> length: 30.5
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24
> 
> trousers: 33-34 inch waist
> 30 inch inseam
> outerseam is 40.5
> cuffed: 1.75 inches
> 
> $45 shipped


----------



## Acacian

*Price reduction on Southwick 40R jacket*

I bought this and unfortunately must part with it.

It is s GREAT jacket, but the size isn't quite right. It is tagged 40S as the original seller indicates, but it is more of a 40R in practice. The length is 31.5" from the bottom on the collar in back, and the sleeves are 25.25" ([FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam to the middle of the end of the sleeve).

Shoulder measurement is 17" taken from shoulder seam to shoulder seam at the widest point in the back.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]
Sleeves can be taken out about another half inch or so if needed.

*Now reduced in price to $35! * Freshly dry cleaned.

Just PM me with any questions. Thanks!
[/FONT]


Calvin500 said:


> Southwick subtle grey plaid, herringbone, 2-button sack sportcoat 40 S. Gorgeous. 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the golden thread coming off on the tag fool you; this is in really great condition. $45 CONUS.


----------



## suitsyousir

BOTH SUITS ARE NOW SOLD. SHOES STILL AVAILABLE AT $75 EACH.

What a way to celebrate the new J Press catalogue. My flight got delayed thanks to the Afghan elections, so I get another week to sell my prized possessions.

In addition to the 12D J Press shoes I'm selling, here are two J Press suits which will no longer fit in my future, smaller closet. Both are sack style and nearly new (both bought in spring 2008):

J Press Presstige model, 43L, solid Charcoal
Shoulder 19"
Sleeve 26" (1" to let)
Chest 22"
Length 33.75" (top of collar to bottom)
Waist 19"
Inseam 34"
Cuffs 1.75"
Bought for around $725
Asking price: $150 (SOLD).
Worn thrice.

[sorry, the suit was badly hung for this shot]

With the next one, I think I may actually have a Pressclusive rather than a Presstige, since it's made my Cohen in Canada.

J Press "Parker" model, 43L, navy blue pinstripe
Shoulder 19"
Sleeve 26" (1" to let)
Chest 22"
Length 34" (top of collar to bottom)
Waist 19"
Inseam 34"
Cuffs 1.75"
Bought for around $600.
Asking price: $125 (SOLD).
Worn once.

[this shot comes very close to the real color]

Now here's where things get really nutty: Buy both suits for $225 ($50 off). Buy either suit and you can get the shoes for $75 each. If, unlike me, you have the time to sell these properly, you can probably earn good money just by flipping these items.

Crazy prices! I'm practically giving away these items since I'm leaving for Kabul so soon (on the 22nd - giving me plenty of time to ship to you).

Coming up in the next few days: some BB and J Press sack blazers for pittances in 42-44L (well, about 4 blazers and one navy sportscoat).


----------



## ComboOrgan

*3 O'Connell's Suits*

I have 3 beautiful O'Connell's suits. Pics will come soon, but I'll post the measurements now in case anyone wants to save me the trouble and jump on them.

All are 100% wool, conservative, with little to no padding in the shoulders. What else would you expect from O'Connell's?

$60 shipped for each. I'll knock a little off if you buy more than one

Suit 1: Solid navy, 3 button
Suit 2: Navy with subtle white pinstripe, 3/2
Suit 3: Solid navy, 3/2

The measurements imply they are all around a 42 or 44?

Measurements (inches):

 Suit 1


Shoulders 18.75
Chest 23
Jacket Waist 22
Length 32
Sleeve 26
Trouser Waist 18.5
Inseam 33 with 1.5 inch cuff



Suit 2


Shoulders 19.25
Chest 22.5
Jacket waist 21.75
Length 32.25
Sleeve 26
Trouser Waist 19

Inseam 32.25 with 1.5 inch cuff



Suit 3

Shoulders 19
Chest 23
Jacket waist 22
Length 32.5
Sleeve 26
Trouser waist 18.5
Inseam 33.5 with 1.5 cuff


I prefer Paypal, but money order or check is fine. PM with any questions


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 38 trousers*

My weight loss means that as well as jackets, I have trousers to pass on! All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. All prices are shipped in CONUS, and I'm open to offers.

Individually priced, *or all three for $50! (And if you buy all three I'll be happy to throw in a brown leather RL belt, size 38, with no issues apart from some slight memory around one of the holes!)*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Corbin needlecords*. Size 38, inseam 34 (but I'll check this.) Cuffed. These are from Corbin's "SpiceBox" range, and are lovely. Asking $35.

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0y.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/

*2) Lauren moss green based glen plaid, size 38/32*. Cuffed. In very good condition, except an old dry cleaner decided to write my name in pemanent marker on the inside waistband. Asking $18.

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0kut.jpg/

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/

*3) Bett (?). Size 38R*. Light grey, worsted wool. Cuffed. In very good condition. Asking $18.

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0o.jpg/


----------



## rabidawg

*Weejuns spoken for! *

*Madras spoken for! *



rabidawg said:


> Also willing to consider interesting trades in whole or part. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 1) Brand New Bass Weejuns - GONE!
> 
> Size 8.5 EEE
> Burgundy
> New with box (old stock from circa 2005)
> Leavitt model (Similar to the current Logan model)
> Slight box wear, but never worn by human feet (except to try on for size)
> NOT made in USA (El Savador), but the leather actually looks and feels pretty nice
> 
> 2) Large Polo Ralph Lauren Long Sleeve Madras Button Down - $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> Seems to fit like a BB regular fit OCBD.
> 
> Pit to pit: ~25.5"
> Shoulder: ~20.5"
> Sleeves: ~34.5"
> Neck: 1~6"-16.5" (not really sure where to measure on the neck, but this is my best estimate)


----------



## ComboOrgan

Sale pending on #2 and #3.



ComboOrgan said:


> I have 3 beautiful O'Connell's suits. Pics will come soon, but I'll post the measurements now in case anyone wants to save me the trouble and jump on them.
> 
> All are 100% wool, conservative, with little to no padding in the shoulders. What else would you expect from O'Connell's?
> 
> $60 shipped for each. I'll knock a little off if you buy more than one
> 
> Suit 1: Solid navy, 3 button
> Suit 2: Navy with subtle white pinstripe, 3/2
> Suit 3: Solid navy, 3/2
> 
> The measurements imply they are all around a 42 or 44?
> 
> Measurements (inches):
> 
> Suit 1
> 
> 
> Shoulders 18.75
> Chest 23
> Jacket Waist 22
> Length 32
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser Waist 18.5
> Inseam 33 with 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> 
> 
> Suit 2
> 
> 
> Shoulders 19.25
> Chest 22.5
> Jacket waist 21.75
> Length 32.25
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser Waist 19
> 
> Inseam 32.25 with 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> 
> 
> Suit 3
> 
> Shoulders 19
> Chest 23
> Jacket waist 22
> Length 32.5
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser waist 18.5
> Inseam 33.5 with 1.5 cuff
> 
> 
> I prefer Paypal, but money order or check is fine. PM with any questions


----------



## MDunle3199

*Southwick 3/2 Sport Coat Available 46R $40*

Coat still avaialble at reduced price of $40



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking $40 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Brooksease 3/2 Blazer - Loro Piana Wool 46L $45*

Blazer still available at reduced price of $45



MDunle3199 said:


> Tagged 46L and listed as being made with Loro Piana wool. Asking $45 shipped to lower 48 please PM if interested


----------



## suitsyousir

Just to further swamp this place with nice blazers, as promised I have 2 J Press blazers, one Brooksgate blazer and one BB navy sports coat which can be turned into a blazer with brass buttons.

*All items are $30 Shipped. Buy two for $50.
*

*J Press undarted sack blazer. SOLD
*
Shoulder 19.5"
Sleeve 25.75" (0.25 to let)
Chest 22"
Length 34.5"

2nd J Press blazer to follow

*Brooks Blazer darted 2-button blazer.
*
Shoulder 18"
Chest 21"
Sleeve 25.75" (0.5 to let)
Length 34"

*Brooks Sports coat, darted, with patch pockets.
*
Shoulder 19"
Chest 21.5"
Sleeve 25.75" (1 to let)
Length 34.5"

PS: I may be underestimating the sleeve lengths to let out, but I don't want to disappoint people with very long arms here.


----------



## stfu

Suityousir, can I assume the Press blazer is a 3 button?


----------



## suitsyousir

Yes, STFU, it is; although I'm afraid its sale is pending.

Now this one deserves its own post:

This blazer is perhaps a 44L or 45L. It has been worn over body armor, and there are some resultant tears in the lining. There are also small tears on each arm from having to quickly assume the prone position. The right cuff is slightly frayed (not pictured).

This is an excellent blazer, needs a good dry clean, and the damage can be repaired by any decent tailor. Not sure what the repair investment would be, of course, but after repairs it should serve you long and well. And you'll have a good story to tell about it.

The cost of this blazer is:

*FREE

*The only thing you have to pay is postage. Just pm me with your location and I'll calculate shipping.

*J Press Presstige undarted 3/2 fixer-upper
*
Shoulder 19.5"
Sleeve 26.25" (nothing to let)
Chest 23"
Length 33.5"

[so far so good...]

[doh! Right sleeve]

[left sleeve]


----------



## TweedyDon

^ That's a very generous offer--and you were clearly the most stylish chap in the field!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is (obviously) an LL Bean Barn Jacket, with liner, size L Reg. It's in excellent condition!
> 
> Asking $50 or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bespoke Mervin S. Levine, 44-46R--please check measurements!*

Please note price drops, more details, and measurements--including, since these are bespoke, a template from my size 44 sack to help judge chest measurement.

I have several bespoke Mervin S. Levine jackets to pass on. I estimate them to be in the *44-45R* range, *possibly (but unlikely) even 46R*, but please check measurements, below, and compare the shoulder and chest to the measurements from one of my size 44 (runs true) BB sacks.

I believe that all are fully canvassed, and all are in excellent condition.

Mervin S. Levine is a New York city tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930s. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from MSL to be a clear indication of his success, as he details in this article from The New Yorker:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article%20For%20Site.pdf

I'm asking *$45 for one jacket, or $75 for two, shipped in CONUS*; if you would like three of more I will be very happy to offer more discounts, and a significant discount if you'd like them all! *Offers are also welcome on individual jackets!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

I wear between a size 42 and a (slimmer) size 44, and these jackets are now too large for me; given this, *I'm guessing they'd suit a larger size 44 (maybe a more portly chap than I!), or a size 45 (possibly 46)*. Please see measurements below, though, and feel free to compare them to my size 44 BB sack. The measurements below are for the light grey tweed; all jackets are very close in size (i.e., within .25") but if you'd like measurements of a specific jacket, just let me know!

*TEMPLATE JACKET, for purposes of comparison:*

The measurements of a size 44 tweed BB sack are:

Chest: 22
Shoulder: 18.5

*MERVIN S. LEVINE measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.75
Sleeve: 25
Length from BOC: 30

Pictures

The set:

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/mervins001.jpg/

Label:

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins012.jpg/

Navy blue DB blazer:

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins004.jpg/

Light grey darted tweed, with functional ticket pocket:

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/mervins005.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins006.jpg/

Dark grey darted tweed, with functional ticket pocket and beautiful overcheck:

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins007.jpg/

Lovely dark green glen-plaid type sportjacket:

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins009.jpg/

Very close to a brownwatch...

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins010.jpg/

...with functional ticket pocket!

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/mervins011.jpg/


----------



## TradTeacher

*LL Bean Field Jacket w/ Liner, size Small*

Gents,

Selling a practically new Bean Field Jacket, size Small. This jacket has the button-out wool plaid liner. Worn less than 10 times last fall. Get it on the cheap! .

*$40 shipped* to CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Vintage J. Press Tweed Sack, Priced to Move!*

Gents,

Selling a few of my vintage Tweed Sack jackets. All jackets have been dry cleaned and stored carefully. Beautiful condition.

1. J. Press Houndstooth Sack jacket. A true gem! 3/2, narrow lapels, 2 buttons on sleeve. 
Measurements: Chest...21"/Sleeve...25"/Shoulder...18"/Length...30.5"

Selling it for what I have in it...*$50 shipped*.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> I've decided that no normal person needs FOUR Harris tweed overcoats, so this one is up for grabs.
> 
> I'll post measurements tomorrow, and will try to do better than the ebay seller I bought this from who described it as "L/XL/XXL??? and sorta long".
> 
> This coat is in Very Good condition, although it is missing its liner--not that you'd need a liner in a coat this thick and heavy, unless you were planning on visiting Turin and wanted to carry along something you could use as an emergency shroud.
> 
> I'm asking *$45, plus actual shipping*; in the CONUS I estimate this will be about $10-15, since this coat is so heavy, so the total will be $55-60. I'm also open to offers!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> Measurements still to come!
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0k.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0h.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0x.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now just $20, shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have an XXL LL Bean barn jacket to pass on. This is in stone, and is in Very Good condition; the only flaws are that it lacks the button-in liner, and it has two small stains on the back, near the top, which I've tried to capture in the pictures (to follow!) (But who wants a pristine barn jacket?!) Given this, I'm asking just *$25 or offers* shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/jackets017.jpg/
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jackets019.jpg/
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/jackets018.jpg/
> 
> Picture showing two marks on the back, near the top:
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/jackets022.jpg/


----------



## TDI GUY

*BB Slim Fit OCBDs 15.5x34*

I have a blue BB slim fit OCBD size 15.5x34.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=1065236&Parent_Id=662&default_color=Blue

It is basically new. It has been washed once on cold and line dried. It has never been worn. I would like to get appox. what I paid for it, so I am asking $60 shipped (still less than what you'd currently pay at Brooks). Less than that and I'll probably just keep it. The only reason I am thinking of getting rid of it is that I've decided the Press shirts are a better fit on me, so I am in the process of transitioning.

I also have a white BB slim fit OCBD. Size is 15.5x34 - BUT IT SHRUNK - and now it is approx (I stress appox.) 15x33.5. Other than the shrinkage, the shirt is mint. $20 shipped.

Depending on interest I may offer up a few more of these in the same size but different colors. PM if interested in any or all.

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*42R 3/2 herringbone sack*

*Claimed pending payment!*

This is 42R (tagged and true to size) 3/2 brown herringbone sack from Jos. A. Bank, from when they were making clothes properly! It's in excellent condition, except that one small thread is slightly "nubbed" on the front; this can only really be seen if you're looking for it.

*Asking $30 shipped in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jab001.jpg/

The colour and herringbone is best shown on the lapel:

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jab002.jpg/

*Measurements:*

Shoulders: 19
Chest: 21.5
Length: 31
Sleeve: 23.5 (with about 2 inches to let down with ease)


----------



## TweedyDon

*AE Park Avenues, 11.5D*

While thrifting today (haul: one weird blackwatch double-breasted blazer Made in Delhi, in exactly my size and with all the odd appeal that you'd expect such a train-wreck of a garment to have) I discovered a pair of 11.5D AE Park Avenues, in black. They looked to be in excellent condition with minimal creasing to the uppers, although the price was written small in marker on the sole.

They're $19.95, so would be $32 shipped if anyone would like them?

Let me know by PM, and I'll pop back and pick them up if they're still there!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on M&S suit!*

*Now $30 shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> OK, so this suit really isn't trad. at all, being 3-button, not rolled, and darted. It is, however, from Marks and Spencer (claimed by Tom Mahon of "English Cut" to be the best of the OTR suits in England), is a basic navy, and in excellent condition. So, I thought I'd list it here as a back-up, or starter, suit for a larger chap.
> 
> Tagged a 48L with 38/33 pants, and runs true to size.
> 
> Asking just *$35 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.
> 
> Please PM with interest!
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0i.jpg/
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0h.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on 3/2 Madras sack!*

*Now $40 or offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is from The Princeton Clothing Co.; it was Made in the USA. It has no size tag, but the measurements are below; I would put this into into the 40-41R range.
> 
> Please note that there are two small spots on the shoulder. These blend into the Madras and aren't really noticeable (I only spotted them while doing a close-up of the collar roll), but they are there.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.75
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> *Asking $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras001.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/madras002.jpg/
> 
> The following picture shows the spotting on the shoulder:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/madras004.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/madras005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> *PRICE DROP! (I think my original asking price was too much... especially as I wade through the sea of tweed that is my closet and realise how much I need to find new homes for!)*
> 
> The next to be culled is a 44R J. Crew chocolate brown Harris tweed, with scarlet lining to the collar. It runs true to size, but measuremenst are available on request. *This is new and unworn*. This has a three button front, but is, alas, darted. It has a scarlet lining to the collar, and suede elbow patches. It's immaculate!
> 
> *Asking $65 boxed and shipped in CONUS, but offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket001.jpg/
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket002.jpg/
> 
> This picture shows the colours of the tweed best:
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket003.jpg/
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jcrewjacket005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*RL madras shirt, size L*

This is a size L Ralph Lauren longsleeved madras shirt, which bears a tag noting that it's "Hand woven madras and therefore contains some variations"--so this is the real thing! It's in excellent condition, although it could do with an ironing.

*Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Armpit to armpit: 24
Collar: 17.5 laid flat.
Sleeve: 25.5

*Please PM with interest!*

(Pictures to follow shortly)


----------



## swb120

My goodness, Tweedy Don - you have a lot of clothes!


----------



## swb120

*Like New Allen Edmonds Park Avenue, size 13A*

Up for sale: nearly new Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black captoes, size 13A. Minimal creasing. Little wear on outsoles. Insoles like new. Asking *$100 shipped* ($5 extra if live west of Chicago).

https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0720m.jpg https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0723uls.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

swb120 said:


> My goodness, Tweedy Don - you have a lot of clothes!


Hence the need to shed some (a lot!) here! :icon_smile:


----------



## swb120

*Alden & Loake Bros. captoes: black, burgundy & tan, sz 9D, 9.5D*

Up for sale are two pairs of Alden cap toes, size 9.5D, and one pair of Loake Bros. captoes, size 9D, in good to very good condition. Uppers in very good condition; insoles & outsoles show wear, but lots of life left in them. Burgundy captoes show a lovely patina. The black Loake caps show less wear than the Aldens; the insoles on the Loakes look as if they haven't been worn at all; the outsoles show some wear, but again, less than the Aldens.

Asking *$80 shipped *per pair. Retail for $400 new.

1) *SOLD* Burgundy Perforated Straight Tip Bal calfskin model no. 905; Hampton last.

https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0733och.jpg https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0738y.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0742k.jpg

2) *SOLD* Tan Medallion Tip Bal calfskin model no. 911; Hampton last.

https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0734cej.jpg https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0737s.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0740w.jpg https://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0741uyk.jpg

3) Loake Bros. black perforated captoe bals calfskin, size 9, made in UK. Made for the British Isles Collection, Ltd.

Measurements: 11 5/8"x 4 1/8"
Re:sizing - I believe these are a US 9D; Loake made these for a U.S.-based company called British Isles Collections, based in NH. Holding them up to the above Alden 9.5, these are clearly a 1/2 size smaller

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0725t.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0729d.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0727m.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 38 unworn trousers; Kilgour, French & Stanbury, Barbour...*

Following sensible advice I received on the Fashion side, I'll be listing several pairs of size 38 trousers tomorrow, rather than try to have them resized to fit me. They'll include an unworn, unhemmed, and with tags light brown wool Kilgour, French and Stanbury pair from Savile Row ($35) an unworn (and I think unhemmed) pair of dark navy Barbour moleskins (on hold), some lovely charcoals (Gap premium, but great $25), and a pair of linen trousers ($20).

All will be priced to move, since (alas and hurrah, for different reasons) I won't be wearing them now. And I'll be happy both to give discounts on multiple purchases, and throw in some of the cheaper size 38s (i.e., all but the Corbins, which are now claimed) I've already listed free with purchases!

*Pictures of the remaining trousers will be added tomorrow. :icon_smile:*


----------



## MDunle3199

*Oxxford 48L Grey Birdseye Suit*

Hey all

I found a 48L Grey Oxxford Birdseye Suit tagged as being from Barney's New York. Beautiful condition and only partially lined so you can see all of the inside work on the jacket. It's 2B center vent and darted. Not really trad, but figured someone here may make an exception. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*41R BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack blazer--$25!*

This isn't mine, but I thought someone here would love to snag this from a seller on SF...

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=2336369#post2336369


----------



## TweedyDon

Claimed (provided they can be found!)



TweedyDon said:


> While thrifting today (haul: one weird blackwatch double-breasted blazer Made in Delhi, in exactly my size and with all the odd appeal that you'd expect such a train-wreck of a garment to have) I discovered a pair of 11.5D AE Park Avenues, in black. They looked to be in excellent condition with minimal creasing to the uppers, although the price was written small in marker on the sole.
> 
> They're $19.95, so would be $32 shipped if anyone would like them?
> 
> Let me know by PM, and I'll pop back and pick them up if they're still there!


----------



## jfkemd

*price reductions*

harris tweed sack now just $25
Gordon of Philadelphia navy 3/2 sack blazer now $35
BB light gray suit now $35

will gladly throw in the talbott tie for free as an offer to anyone who takes any of the above.



jfkemd said:


> 1. Harris Tweed sack jacket
> nice, natural and narrow shoulders
> partially lined
> has some stains on the lining
> shoulders: 18.5
> length: 31
> amrpits: 21
> sleeves: 26
> has a hooked vent: 8 inches
> $ 35 shipped
> CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. blue sack blazer
> Gordon of Philadelphia
> in perfect condition--can't find anything wrong with it
> 
> hopsack material
> shoulders: 17--nice and narrow, almost no padding
> length: 31
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24.5
> hooked vent: 11 inches
> 
> $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BB sack suit
> POW pattern
> shoulders: 18
> length: 30.5
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24
> 
> trousers: 33-34 inch waist
> 30 inch inseam
> outerseam is 40.5
> cuffed: 1.75 inches
> 
> $45 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

The Mervin S. Levine DB blazer, the M&S suit, and the Corbin cords are all now claimed; and the Barbour moleskins are on hold. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## TweedyDon

*RL Madras shirt with pictures*

Pictures added:

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets011.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets013.jpg/

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a size L Ralph Lauren longsleeved madras shirt, which bears a tag noting that it's "Hand woven madras and therefore contains some variations"--so this is the real thing! It's in excellent condition, although it could do with an ironing.
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 24
> Collar: 17.5 laid flat.
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> (Pictures to follow shortly)


----------



## TDI GUY

White ocbd sold.

Blue now $50 shipped.



TDI GUY said:


> I have a blue BB slim fit OCBD size 15.5x34.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=1065236&Parent_Id=662&default_color=Blue
> 
> It is basically new. It has been washed once on cold and line dried. It has never been worn. I would like to get appox. what I paid for it, so I am asking $60 shipped (still less than what you'd currently pay at Brooks). Less than that and I'll probably just keep it. The only reason I am thinking of getting rid of it is that I've decided the Press shirts are a better fit on me, so I am in the process of transitioning.
> 
> I also have a white BB slim fit OCBD. Size is 15.5x34 - BUT IT SHRUNK - and now it is approx (I stress appox.) 15x33.5. Other than the shrinkage, the shirt is mint. $20 shipped.
> 
> Depending on interest I may offer up a few more of these in the same size but different colors. PM if interested in any or all.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*45L BB 3/2 sack shetland tweed*

I love this jacket, but I'm going to have to admit that it's too big for me now.  It's size 45L, and runs true (alas for me...) It's made from Scottish shetland wool, and is gorgeous; my poor photographs don't do this justice at all. The tweed is flecked throughout with dark red, heather green, pumpkin orange, and gorseflower yellow, and is on the subtley speckled grey and white background of the better Donegals. The lapel roll is perfect, and the hand of the Shetland is simply lovely!

It's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 25 (with 2.5" turned under)
Length: 32

Asking *$75, or offers, shipped in CONUS*--or (and *MUCH preferred*!) trade for another BB 3/2 shetland between 42-44L!

*NB: The weird ghostly film in the second picture is just a result of my poor photography skills; this jacket is neither haunted, nor marked or faded in any way!*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets021.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets022.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets023.jpg/


----------



## TDI GUY

*BB 42R & 43R*

BB Sport Coat and Navy Pinstripe Suit

1. This is another one of these that I am parting with reluctantly. BB 100% lambswool herringbone 3/2 sack sport coat. 42R. Patch/flap pockets on waist. Overall look is a light brown/tan, with undertones of green/blue (second pic is more accurate). Fully lined. Tagged 42R and fits true to size (measurements below).















Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

$65 shipped CONUS

2. BB Brooksease 3/2 sack suit. 43R. Navy with light gray pinstripe (almost more of a chalk stripe; see second pic for color). Pants are flat front and uncuffed. Tagged 43R and appears to fit true to size (measurements below). There is a monogram on the inside that says RAR. Here's the thing: I had the sleeves taken out on this and this revealed a series of holes along what became the cuff of the sleeve. Some of these have been repaired, others are pinprick size. I have tried to capture the most egregious of the repaired holes in the second picture. *If you had the sleeves shortened by .75 inches or more that would solve the problem* as the rest of the jacket is in great shape. Still, because of this, I am letting it go for $25 shipped.















Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 25.25
Shoulder: 19/5
Length: 31

$25 shipped CONUS

Waist: 37
Inseam: 30.5 with approx. 2" to be let out.

Please pm with questions.

Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions on Made in USA shoes*

The British Walker Longwings are SOLD

Weejuns now $30 shipped CONUS

Dexters now $22 shipped CONUS

Masons now $30 shipped CONUS

PM with offers/questions/interest.

Thanks!

Originally Posted by TDI GUY 
In addition to the Weejuns advertised above, I also have a number of other loafers and longwings I am looking to sell. Can't post pics at the moment as the camera has gone on vacation with another family member. Thought I'd go ahead and advertise them to see if there is interest. All are Made in USA.

Loafers:
1. Made in USA Bass Weejuns. Size 10. Burgundy. Great shape. $38 shipped CONUS








2. Made in USA Dexter Loafers. Size 9.5. Brown. Uppers near perfect. Soles 8.5/10. $30 shipped CONUS








Longwings:
1. Made in USA British Walkers. Size 9.5. Brownish/Burgundy. A good introductory pair of longwings. $25 shipped CONUS
SOLD
2. Made in USA B.A. Mason. Size 9.5. Unique Brown, subtle pebbled look (but not full pebble grain). Very well made shoe (nothing like what company puts out today), approaching vintage Florsheim. Uppers 9/10; soles 8.5/10. $39 shipped CONUS








I am open to offers if you feel the prices are too high and am happy to cut deals if you are interested in more than one item. Sorry again for lack of pics.

Thanks!


----------



## Distinctive

Orvis Harris Tweed Hunting Jacket
~46 R
Mint Condition
Made in England
Length 32 Chest 23 Sleeve 26.5 (2" to let out) Shoulder 20











































*$125 Shipped*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Various ties!*

All prices are shipped in CONUS; discounts for more than one tie!

*Group 1:*

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets014.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets015.jpg/

From left to right:

1) Craigslane, lambswool, Made in Scotland: $13.50
2) Saks Fifth, silk: $12
3) Lochcarron, lambswool: *SOLD*
4) Lochcarron, 70% cashmere, 30% wool, Made in Scotland: $22.50
5) Brooks Bros, wool: *SOLD*

*Group 2:*

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets016.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets018.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets019.jpg/

Left to right:

1) Harlick's Man's Shop, Waco; 75% poly, 25% silk: $10
2) Princeton University Shop, British Clubs line; no fabric content, at best a poly/silk blend: $10
3) Jos. A. Bank, silk: $12
4) BB Boys Dept, silk: $10

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## suitsyousir

I received a pair of AE Cliftons in 13E on Wednesday and realised that, being a 12.5, I should have gone higher rather than lower all along. The comfort in 13s is a joy for my feet. 12s just get too tight in the afternoon.

So, who'd be interested in a pair of AE *Park Avenues in 12 E*?

They've been gently worn over the past 8 months, approx. once every two weeks, so maybe 18 times. That means the cork bed should still be ready to adapt to your feet.

I've also had Felix's in Harvard Square add topys to weatherproof the shoe and keep the sole going for years to come. Those can be removed if desired.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fortnum and Mason trousers, size 38*

*Claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> These are beautiful, heavyweight Italian trousers. OK, not trad, I know, but I bought them from Fortnum and Mason a couple of years ago (when they fit me), and haven't worn them since. So, being from Fortnum's they at least have Sloane credentials!
> 
> They're size 38, with either a 32 or 34 inseam with room to let down--I'll check if you wish. Please note that these are a lovely shade of light milk chocolate in person; my photos. are awful....
> 
> Asking *$45 or offers* shipped in CONUS. And I'm trying not to remember what I paid....
> 
> Please PM with interest!
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0z.jpg/
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/assortedgoodiesforsale0.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 38 trousers*

*All trousers claimed, thank you!*

*Price drops and new additions!*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/trousers001.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Lauren, 100% wool, green-based glen plaid, size 38/32; cuffed, pleated, and room to let down. In excellent condition, except my dry-cleaner wrote my name in permanent marker on the inside of the waistband!.

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/trousers002.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/trousers003.jpg/

2) Charcoal wool worsted. 38R. Cuffed and pleated. very good/excellent condition.

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/trousers004.jpg/

3) Kilgour, French, and Stanbury. 38R. Light brown. Beautiful, unworn, unhemmed, and still with tags. Pleated, and three-season wool.

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/trousers005.jpg/

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/trousers006.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/trousers007.jpg/



*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pendleton sports coat*

This isn't trad at all, but someone here might like this--it is, after all, a very nice jacket, was made in the USA, and is cheap! *Asking just $30 shipped in CONUS, or offers.* Please note that this seems to fit like a 42L.

I would be happy to combine this, and the 42L BB glen plaid I previously posted, for *$50 shipped in CONUS*! The BB can be seen here:

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/trousers008i.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/trousers009.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/trousers010.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last size 38 trousers....*

*These are the last two pairs of size 38s I have... *

*$35 shipped in CONUS for both!*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/pants2007.jpg/

1) Gap Premium dark charcoal wool trousers. 38/32. Pleated and cuffed. Immaculate condition. Don't be fooled by the fact that these are from the Gap! These are beautiful trousers, and were my favourites for a while, although I wore them little. *Asking $25 shipped in CONUS*.

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/pants2008.jpg/

2) Field Gear, 38/34. Made of 55/45 linen/cotton. These are in very good/good condition, although they really need a pressing. *Asking $15 shipped in CONUS*.

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/pants2009.jpg/

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## ComboOrgan

I have 3 beautiful O'Connell's suits. There are all in beautiful condition - I can't find anything wrong with them. *The previous deals fell though, so all three are available*

All are 100% wool, conservative, with little to no padding in the shoulders. What else would you expect from O'Connell's?

Pants are all flat-front and cuffed

$60 shipped in the continental US for each. I'll knock a little off if you buy more than one

Suit 1: Solid navy, 3 button
Suit 2: Navy with subtle white pinstripe, 3/2
Suit 3: Solid navy, 3/2

The measurements imply they are all around a 42 or 44?

 Suit 1




















Shoulders 18.75
Chest 23
Jacket Waist 22
Length 32
Sleeve 26
Trouser Waist 18.5
Inseam 33 with 1.5 inch cuff



Suit 2




















Shoulders 19.25
Chest 22.5
Jacket waist 21.75
Length 32.25
Sleeve 26
Trouser Waist 19

Inseam 32.25 with 1.5 inch cuff


Suit 3



















Shoulders 19
Chest 23
Jacket waist 22
Length 32.5
Sleeve 26
Trouser waist 18.5
Inseam 33.5 with 1.5 cuff


I prefer Paypal, but money order or check is fine. PM with any questions. I'm happy to take more pictures if you would like to see the trousers for any of the suits, or anything else.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Blazer 42L*

Hello everyone

BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer. Two sleeve buttons on each side. Tagged as size 42L and from Fall 2002. Upper patch pockets and lower flap pockets.

Measurements as follows
Shoulder 17.5 inches
Length 33.5 inches
Sleeves 25 inches


















Asking $50 shipped in the lower 48, please PM if interested.


----------



## Window

Window said:


> hello. please pm me.
> 
> AE McClain size 9.5 D. sold!
> 
> AE Ellis Blucher Moc, size 10 EEE. They have a removable insole and thick rubber sole. Very very comfortable. The powdery residue on soles is from how they were stored.
> Worn 1-5 times. Great condition. $95 shipped --- *Now $85 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ for Paul Stuart Captoe Bal. Size info is rubbed off. Feel like a 9 D Well worn uppers and insoles. Leather needs a condition and may need a new finish. Soles show heavy wear.* $20 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Clifton Per Captoe Blucher, size 10 D. Great condition, moderate wear on the heels. $95 shipped-----------*$85 shipped*


$35 shipped. vintage made in USA Bass camp moccasins, size 10.5 D. No laces, so they fit a half size large. Very flexible and comfy. Excellent condition.


















Usa Polo Penny Loafers with broguing, size 8 D. These are well worn, in good condition. Nice burgundy leather, moccasin construction. $40 shipped

$90 shipped. Shipton & Heneage rebranded Alfred Sargent Premier-line Pallmall wholecut oxfords, size UK 9F, US 10 D. They have burnished calfskin uppers and channeled soles, although wear have exposed some of the stitching. Very good condition, with minor blemishes. A great shoe that retails around $410-$420 USD.


----------



## WingtipTom

*Three pairs of Allen-Edmonds*




























Allen-Edmonds "Pembrooke" tassel loafers in burgundy calf. US size 8D, made on the 3 last. Lots of wear left in these before a resole or re-heel is needed!
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS.*

****************************




























Allen-Edmonds "Newport" kiltie-tassel loafers in black calf. US size 10.5 C, made on the 3 last. May not be considered "trad", but they're still a great looking shoe! Plenty of wear left in the soles and heels.
*Asking $45 shipped CONUS. (Shoe trees not included)*

****************************




























Allen-Edmonds "Grayson" tassel loafers in brown calf. US size 9.5 B, made on the 2 last. There is a small nick on the tip of the right shoe which I've included pics of. These will probably need at least a re-heel, which is why I'm pricing them so low. After new heels, the shoes should be good for many, many years!
*Asking $30 shipping CONUS.*


----------



## Window

*$35 shipped*

Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft "Beefroll" penny loafers. Size 12 D. Made in Mexico. They are really nice quality, thick leather, and hard double soles.


















































*$65 shipped.* Vintage USA-made Bass Monograms Scotch grain bluchers, size 9 C. Nice condition minor blemishes/creases, takes a great shine. Goodyear welted, leather lined, fibre insole. Leather soles and rubber heels.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Due to a careless error (on my part) while on ebay I have a near new pair of polo "andrew" chinos (double forward pleat), light khaki color in 35x30. 
$5+shipping or offer if anyone's interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Baracuta Harrington jacket, 44L*

This is a Baracuta Harrington jacket in navy blue, with a red plaid lining, size 44L (might also work for a 44R or a 42L). It's an older jacket, made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

I bought this on eBay at the start of the summer, knowing that it had a defective zip. I had my alterations tailor replace this with a new zipper that blends perfectly with the jacket, and then had the jacket cleaned and pressed.

Since then, it's been hanging in my closet, always losing out to my Barbour when I reach for a jacket. So, it's time to pass it on...

I paid just over $30 on ebay, and the new zipper cost $30, so I'd like to recoup *$45, shipped in CONUS*, if possible.

It does have two minor issues: there are two very small holes on the shoulder, and an inexpert repair of a small tear on the sleeve by the cuff; I've tried to capture these in the pictures.

*Please PM with interest!*

*(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/harrington002.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrington003.jpg/

Two small holes by the shoulder:

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/harrington004.jpg/

Small inexpert repair by cuff:

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/harrington005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Superfast price drop to *$25 shipped in CONUS for both*! And now *$20* shipped in CONUS for the Gap Premium. :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> *These are the last two pairs of size 38s I have... *
> 
> *$35 shipped in CONUS for both!*
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/pants2007.jpg/
> 
> 1) Gap Premium dark charcoal wool trousers. 38/32. Pleated and cuffed. Immaculate condition. Don't be fooled by the fact that these are from the Gap! These are beautiful trousers, and were my favourites for a while, although I wore them little. *Asking $25 shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/pants2008.jpg/
> 
> 2) Field Gear, 38/34. Made of 55/45 linen/cotton. These are in very good/good condition, although they really need a pressing. *Asking $15 shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/pants2009.jpg/
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## Orgetorix

*Tan Bostonian Longwings, 12D*

I picked these up from Ebay because I thought they would fit me and I thought they were shell. Neither turns out to be the case, but they're perfectly nice shoes for what they are. Size is 12D, and they fit true to size. Very lightly worn.

$40 shipped (CONUS) almost lets me break even, and gives you a great deal.

PM me if you're interested. Paypal only.


----------



## jfkemd

*price reductions*

harris tweed sack jacket reduced to $25 shipped
gordon of philadelphia sack blue blazer reduced to $35 shipped
BB suit claimed



jfkemd said:


> 1. Harris Tweed sack jacket
> nice, natural and narrow shoulders
> partially lined
> has some stains on the lining
> shoulders: 18.5
> length: 31
> amrpits: 21
> sleeves: 26
> has a hooked vent: 8 inches
> $ 35 shipped
> CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. blue sack blazer
> Gordon of Philadelphia
> in perfect condition--can't find anything wrong with it
> 
> hopsack material
> shoulders: 17--nice and narrow, almost no padding
> length: 31
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24.5
> hooked vent: 11 inches
> 
> $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BB sack suit
> POW pattern
> shoulders: 18
> length: 30.5
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24
> 
> trousers: 33-34 inch waist
> 30 inch inseam
> outerseam is 40.5
> cuffed: 1.75 inches
> 
> $45 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed, thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a size L Ralph Lauren longsleeved madras shirt, which bears a tag noting that it's "Hand woven madras and therefore contains some variations"--so this is the real thing! It's in excellent condition, although it could do with an ironing.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 24
> Collar: 17.5 laid flat.
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> (Pictures to follow shortly)


----------



## sdjordan

*BB Items*

BB 346

Black 100% Merino Wool Sleeveless, Zip-up
No pilling whatsoever: Size L


















Pale Yellow 100% Cotton Oxford
Size 15 32/33


















PM if interested: Best offer accepted.


----------



## EBTX66

ComboOrgan said:


> I have 3 beautiful O'Connell's suits...


Oh, how I wish these were 46R. I've heard many things about O'Connell's being one of the last bastions of true Trad but I've never seen any of their clothing in my size on FS or eBay. Hopefully some will turn up on here.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Oxxford Grey Birdseye Suit 46T/Long*

Asking $225 or best offer. Please PM if interested










































Measurements as follows
Jacket Length 34 inches
Sleeve Length 27.5 inches

Pant waist 42 inches
Inseam 31 inches (uncuffed) with 3 inches to let out



MDunle3199 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I found a 48L Grey Oxxford Birdseye Suit tagged as being from Barney's New York. Beautiful condition and only partially lined so you can see all of the inside work on the jacket. It's 2B center vent and darted. Not really trad, but figured someone here may make an exception. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Baracuta now $39!*

*Price drop--now $39 shipped in CONUS, or offers!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a Baracuta Harrington jacket in navy blue, with a red plaid lining, size 44L (might also work for a 44R or a 42L). It's an older jacket, made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.
> 
> I bought this on eBay at the start of the summer, knowing that it had a defective zip. I had my alterations tailor replace this with a new zipper that blends perfectly with the jacket, and then had the jacket cleaned and pressed.
> 
> Since then, it's been hanging in my closet, always losing out to my Barbour when I reach for a jacket. So, it's time to pass it on...
> 
> I paid just over $30 on ebay, and the new zipper cost $30, so I'd like to recoup *$45, shipped in CONUS*, if possible.
> 
> It does have two minor issues: there are two very small holes on the shoulder, and an inexpert repair of a small tear on the sleeve by the cuff; I've tried to capture these in the pictures.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/harrington002.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrington003.jpg/
> 
> Two small holes by the shoulder:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/harrington004.jpg/
> 
> Small inexpert repair by cuff:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/harrington005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed, thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> *These are the last two pairs of size 38s I have... *
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/pants2007.jpg/
> 
> 1) Gap Premium dark charcoal wool trousers. 38/32. Pleated and cuffed. Immaculate condition. Don't be fooled by the fact that these are from the Gap! These are beautiful trousers, and were my favourites for a while, although I wore them little.
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/pants2008.jpg/
> 
> 2) Field Gear, 38/34. Made of 55/45 linen/cotton. These are in very good/good condition, although they really need a pressing.
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/pants2009.jpg/
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on 45L BB Shetland 3/2 sack*

*Now just $65, or offers, shipped in CONUS!*


This really is a lovely jacket, and a steal at this price.

*Please PM with interest!*

_(Please click to enlarge thumbnails)_



TweedyDon said:


> I love this jacket, but I'm going to have to admit that it's too big for me now.  It's size 45L, and runs true (alas for me...) It's made from Scottish shetland wool, and is gorgeous; my poor photographs don't do this justice at all. The tweed is flecked throughout with dark red, heather green, pumpkin orange, and gorseflower yellow, and is on the subtley speckled grey and white background of the better Donegals. The lapel roll is perfect, and the hand of the Shetland is simply lovely!
> 
> It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 25 (with 2.5" turned under)
> Length: 32
> 
> Asking *$75, or offers, shipped in CONUS*--or (and *MUCH preferred*!) trade for another BB 3/2 shetland between 42-44L!
> 
> *NB: The weird ghostly film in the second picture is just a result of my poor photography skills; this jacket is neither haunted, nor marked or faded in any way!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets021.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets022.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates on ties*

*All remaining ties for $22 shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:*



TweedyDon said:


> All prices are shipped in CONUS; discounts for more than one tie!
> 
> *Group 1:*
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets014.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets015.jpg/
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1) Craigslane, lambswool, Made in Scotland: *(I'm keeping this! :icon_smile_wink*
> 2) Saks Fifth, silk: *$10*
> 3) Lochcarron, lambswool: *SOLD*
> 4) Lochcarron, 70% cashmere, 30% wool, Made in Scotland: *SOLD*
> 5) Brooks Bros, wool: *SOLD*
> 
> *Group 2:*
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets016.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets018.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets019.jpg/
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> 1) Harlick's Man's Shop, Waco; 75% poly, 25% silk: *$8*
> 2) Princeton University Shop, British Clubs line; no fabric content, at best a poly/silk blend: *$8*
> 3) Jos. A. Bank, silk: *SOLD*
> 4) BB Boys Dept, silk: *$7.50*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*38R H. Freeman cashmere (?) canvassed herringbone sports jacket*

*Claimed (in under three minutes)!*

I have a 38R H. Freeman charcoal and white herringbone sports jacket that someone here might like. It has a _very_ sort hand, and so is either 100% cashmere (I strongly suspect this), or a cashmere dominated blend. It's also (as far as I can tell) fully canvassed. It was made for Roots, the old-school men's clothiers in NJ as part of H. Freeman's MTM program, and is in excellent condition.

I'll post measurements and pictures shortly, *but please PM with interest*.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

Brooks lambs wool sport coat now $55 shipped.

Brooksease navy pinstripe suit now $18 shipped.



TDI GUY said:


> BB Sport Coat and Navy Pinstripe Suit
> 
> 1. This is another one of these that I am parting with reluctantly. BB 100% lambswool herringbone 3/2 sack sport coat. 42R. Patch/flap pockets on waist. Overall look is a light brown/tan, with undertones of green/blue (second pic is more accurate). Fully lined. Tagged 42R and fits true to size (measurements below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> 2. BB Brooksease 3/2 sack suit. 43R. Navy with light gray pinstripe (almost more of a chalk stripe; see second pic for color). Pants are flat front and uncuffed. Tagged 43R and appears to fit true to size (measurements below). There is a monogram on the inside that says RAR. Here's the thing: I had the sleeves taken out on this and this revealed a series of holes along what became the cuff of the sleeve. Some of these have been repaired, others are pinprick size. I have tried to capture the most egregious of the repaired holes in the second picture. *If you had the sleeves shortened by .75 inches or more that would solve the problem* as the rest of the jacket is in great shape. Still, because of this, I am letting it go for $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 23.25
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Shoulder: 19/5
> Length: 31
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> Waist: 37
> Inseam: 30.5 with approx. 2" to be let out.
> 
> Please pm with questions.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Make Me An Offer!*

Last stop for these guys before the go to the thrift store.

Make me an offer!



TDI GUY said:


> The British Walker Longwings are SOLD
> 
> Weejuns now $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> Dexters now $22 shipped CONUS
> 
> Masons now $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> PM with offers/questions/interest.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Originally Posted by TDI GUY
> In addition to the Weejuns advertised above, I also have a number of other loafers and longwings I am looking to sell. Can't post pics at the moment as the camera has gone on vacation with another family member. Thought I'd go ahead and advertise them to see if there is interest. All are Made in USA.
> 
> Loafers:
> 1. Made in USA Bass Weejuns. Size 10. Burgundy. Great shape. $38 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Made in USA Dexter Loafers. Size 9.5. Brown. Uppers near perfect. Soles 8.5/10. $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longwings:
> 1. Made in USA British Walkers. Size 9.5. Brownish/Burgundy. A good introductory pair of longwings. $25 shipped CONUS
> SOLD
> 2. Made in USA B.A. Mason. Size 9.5. Unique Brown, subtle pebbled look (but not full pebble grain). Very well made shoe (nothing like what company puts out today), approaching vintage Florsheim. Uppers 9/10; soles 8.5/10. $39 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to offers if you feel the prices are too high and am happy to cut deals if you are interested in more than one item. Sorry again for lack of pics.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jfkemd

*blazer sold*

gordon of philadelphia blazer has been claimed pending funds.



jfkemd said:


> 1. Harris Tweed sack jacket
> nice, natural and narrow shoulders
> partially lined
> has some stains on the lining
> shoulders: 18.5
> length: 31
> amrpits: 21
> sleeves: 26
> has a hooked vent: 8 inches
> $ 35 shipped
> CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. blue sack blazer
> Gordon of Philadelphia
> in perfect condition--can't find anything wrong with it
> 
> hopsack material
> shoulders: 17--nice and narrow, almost no padding
> length: 31
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24.5
> hooked vent: 11 inches
> 
> $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BB sack suit
> POW pattern
> shoulders: 18
> length: 30.5
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 24
> 
> trousers: 33-34 inch waist
> 30 inch inseam
> outerseam is 40.5
> cuffed: 1.75 inches
> 
> $45 shipped


----------



## markdc

*FS: Randolph Engineering Aviators - Tradly LNIB Sunglasses*

Randolph Engineering Aviator: https://www.randolphusastore.com/aviator.html

Size: 52mm
Frame color: Chrome
Lens: Grey Glass
Temples: 140mm Skull (standard eyeglass temples)

Like new! Worn ~5 times. These don't fit my face.

MSRP: $99.00 + shipping

*Get them now for $89.00 + $5 shipped CONUS!*

Hardshell eyeglass case + Randolph Engineering microfiber cloth included! Warranty card is blank and ready for you to fill out.

"Randolph Engineering has supplied sunglasses to the US Military and Air Forces world-wide since 1982. Famed for their extreme durability and classic American styles, these sunglasses are meticulously handcrafted using only the finest materials.

In 1982, RE became the prime contractor for military-style aviation flight glasses for the U.S. Department of Defense. The Aviator is the first of many Randolph Engineering styles that are worn by those who demand the best.

When NASA Astronauts lift off the launch pad, or when America's top gun pilots step into the cockpit, Randolph Engineering provides the priceless pair of sunglasses that helps them safely navigate the skies."

Randolph quality and technology:

Detailed Pics:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*Now just $35 shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a Baracuta Harrington jacket in navy blue, with a red plaid lining, size 44L (might also work for a 44R or a 42L). It's an older jacket, made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.
> 
> I bought this on eBay at the start of the summer, knowing that it had a defective zip. I had my alterations tailor replace this with a new zipper that blends perfectly with the jacket, and then had the jacket cleaned and pressed.
> 
> Since then, it's been hanging in my closet, always losing out to my Barbour when I reach for a jacket. So, it's time to pass it on...
> 
> I paid just over $30 on ebay, and the new zipper cost $30, so I'd like to recoup *$45, shipped in CONUS*, if possible.
> 
> It does have two minor issues: there are two very small holes on the shoulder, and an inexpert repair of a small tear on the sleeve by the cuff; I've tried to capture these in the pictures.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/harrington002.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrington003.jpg/
> 
> Two small holes by the shoulder:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/harrington004.jpg/
> 
> Small inexpert repair by cuff:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/harrington005.jpg/


----------



## Shriver

Shriver said:


> Earlier today I visited a Nordstrom clearance store and found to my bittersweet surprise a pair of immaculate black Alden shell cordovan cap toe bluchers, in size 10 B/D.
> 
> I am a 10 EEEE, and my poor duck's feet would simply not fit into the shoes comfortably.
> 
> I at once contemplated surgery, or some contraption to stretch the leather, but alas, it was not to be.
> 
> Nevertheless, I figured someone on here with feet of a fortuitously more ordinary width would like them, so I bought them.
> 
> I'll edit this post soon with some detailed photographs of the shoes in question.
> 
> They don't come with a box, but they do have Nordstrom Rack price stickers on them.
> 
> I'm asking 285$ shipped for them.
> 
> On Alden's site, but in black:
> 
> https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=107


Here's some pictures. If no one wants them, I'll put them on Ebay pretty soon.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Interest check--17.5/44 (i.e., c. 17.5/36 US sizing) Hilditch and Key 17.5/44 and T.M. Lewin shirts*

I have several Hilditch and Key and T.M. Lewin shirts I've shrunk out of owing to weight loss. The H&K shirts are all immaculate (pretty much never worn) and the Lewins are in Good condition. They're all 17.5/44 in UK sizing. 

Would there be any interest in them at $50 each for the H&Ks and $22.50 for the Lewins shipped in CONUS, with discounts for multiples purchases?

*Please PM if interested!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press 3/2 sack blazer*

*This has now found a new home--thank you!*

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img0696iy.jpg/


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Devils, I am at the beach on vacation right now and am only with my blackberry (ergo I can't pm you)

I still have the bean boots and will be home on sunday.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I picked these up from Ebay because I thought they would fit me and I thought they were shell. Neither turns out to be the case, but they're perfectly nice shoes for what they are. Size is 12D, and they fit true to size. Very lightly worn.
> 
> $40 shipped (CONUS) almost lets me break even, and gives you a great deal.
> 
> PM me if you're interested. Paypal only.


Price drop to $35.


----------



## ComboOrgan

Sale pending on suit 3. Suits 1 and 2 still available



ComboOrgan said:


> I have 3 beautiful O'Connell's suits. There are all in beautiful condition - I can't find anything wrong with them.
> All are 100% wool, conservative, with little to no padding in the shoulders. What else would you expect from O'Connell's?
> 
> Pants are all flat-front and cuffed
> 
> $60 shipped in the continental US for each. I'll knock a little off if you buy more than one
> 
> Suit 1: Solid navy, 3 button
> Suit 2: Navy with subtle white pinstripe, 3/2
> Suit 3: Solid navy, 3/2
> 
> The measurements imply they are all around a 42 or 44?
> 
> Suit 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders 18.75
> Chest 23
> Jacket Waist 22
> Length 32
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser Waist 18.5
> Inseam 33 with 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> 
> 
> Suit 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders 19.25
> Chest 22.5
> Jacket waist 21.75
> Length 32.25
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser Waist 19
> 
> Inseam 32.25 with 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> 
> Suit 3 *SALE PENDING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders 19
> Chest 23
> Jacket waist 22
> Length 32.5
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser waist 18.5
> Inseam 33.5 with 1.5 cuff
> 
> 
> I prefer Paypal, but money order or check is fine. PM with any questions. I'm happy to take more pictures if you would like to see the trousers for any of the suits, or anything else.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Old 38S Harris Tweed*
I bought this without checking the measurements closely, it was listed as a 38R but is clearly a small. 
I've only held on to it because I harbored thoughts of having the sleeves taken out, but the jacket itself is too short anyway.
Good condition, save for some minor discoloration around the neck that might come out at the cleaners. As well as a small, hard to find mothhole on the right pocket flap (disappears in the tweed slub). 
Jacket has been living in a airtight, sealed bag in my freezer since I received it.

Dunn & Co made in Britain
two button, darted, side vents
chest, 21"
shoulders, 18" across
length, 29 1/2" top of collar to hem
sleeve, 24"
$25 shipped


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Gents,
> 
> Selling a practically new Bean Field Jacket, size Small. This jacket has the button-out wool plaid liner. Worn less than 10 times last fall. Get it on the cheap! .
> 
> *$40 shipped* to CONUS.





TradTeacher said:


> Gents,
> 
> Selling a few of my vintage Tweed Sack jackets. All jackets have been dry cleaned and stored carefully. Beautiful condition.
> 
> 1. J. Press Houndstooth Sack jacket. A true gem! 3/2, narrow lapels, 2 buttons on sleeve.
> Measurements: Chest...21"/Sleeve...25"/Shoulder...18"/Length...30.5"
> 
> Selling it for what I have in it...*$50 shipped*.


Both jackets still available. Willing to listen to reasonable offers on either.


----------



## rgrossicone

TradTeacher said:


> Both jackets still available. Willing to listen to reasonable offers on either.


^^PM sent on both!


----------



## rgrossicone

*3 Pairs Shoes (2 AE, 1 Florsheim) 9D*

Getting rid of some shoes that I never really wore.

First Up are Allen Edmonds "Linden" split toe in Chili. They are a size 9D and have been worn at most 5 times. They are just a little too tight for me.














































Asking $75 shipped in original box with bags.

Next up, Allen Edmonds McClain Wing tip in pebble brown chili. These are also a 9D and were worn to a wedding and to work, so a grand total of 2 times.





































Asking $150 shipped with original box and bags.

Lastly are a SWEET pair of Florsheim Saddle Shoes that I picked up here, but unfortunately are too small for my feet. They are a 9D also and have been polished up real nicely. Just asking what I paid here...$40 shipped (sorry no bags or box with these).





































I accept paypal.

I'll be away from a computer all day so please be patient if I can't respond, but will get back to you tonight with answers to questions or anything else.

RGR


----------



## suitsyousir

The BB coats in post 5347 are both sold.

The J Press fixer-upper jacket in post 5349 is still available for free.

The J Press shoes posted here are now $65, shipped, each.

I've also posted a pair of Ray-Ban New Wayfarers and some PRL wool trousers in 38x34 here.


----------



## markdc

Randolph website: $99.00 + $10 shipping = $109.00

*Price drop! Get them now for $84.00 + $5 shipped CONUS = $89.00!*



markdc said:


> Randolph Engineering Aviator: https://www.randolphusastore.com/aviator.html
> 
> Size: 52mm
> Frame color: Bright Chrome
> Lens: Grey Glass
> Temples: 140mm Skull (standard eyeglass temples)
> 
> Like new! Worn ~5 times.
> 
> Hardshell eyeglass case + Randolph Engineering microfiber cloth included! Warranty card is blank and ready for you to fill out.
> 
> "Randolph Engineering has supplied sunglasses to the US Military and Air Forces world-wide since 1982. Famed for their extreme durability and classic American styles, these sunglasses are meticulously handcrafted using only the finest materials.
> 
> When NASA Astronauts lift off the launch pad, or when America's top gun pilots step into the cockpit, Randolph Engineering provides the priceless pair of sunglasses that helps them safely navigate the skies."
> 
> Detailed Pics:


----------



## Geoff Gander

rgrossicone said:


> Next up, Allen Edmonds McClain Wing tip in pebble brown chili. These are also a 9D and were worn to a wedding and to work, so a grand total of 2 times.


Damn! If they were 9.5s I'd be on them.


----------



## Geoff Gander

*Interest Check - size 8 1/2 AEs*

I have a couple of pairs of AEs that I'd like to offer - a pair of Bradenton loafers and a pair of Montgomery bluchers (plus trees). Any interest?

Geoff


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Now just *$25 shipped in CONUS*; *$40* combined with the BB glen plaid listed previously! (See below.)



TweedyDon said:


> This isn't trad at all, but someone here might like this--it is, after all, a very nice jacket, was made in the USA, and is cheap! *Asking just $30 shipped in CONUS, or offers.* Please note that this seems to fit like a 42L.
> 
> I would be happy to combine this, and the 42L BB glen plaid I previously posted, for *$50 shipped in CONUS*! The BB can be seen here:
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/trousers008i.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/trousers009.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/trousers010.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*Now $32 shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a Baracuta Harrington jacket in navy blue, with a red plaid lining, size 44L (might also work for a 44R or a 42L). It's an older jacket, made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.
> 
> I bought this on eBay at the start of the summer, knowing that it had a defective zip. I had my alterations tailor replace this with a new zipper that blends perfectly with the jacket, and then had the jacket cleaned and pressed.
> 
> Since then, it's been hanging in my closet, always losing out to my Barbour when I reach for a jacket. So, it's time to pass it on...
> 
> I paid just over $30 on ebay, and the new zipper cost $30, so I'd like to recoup *$45, shipped in CONUS*, if possible.
> 
> It does have two minor issues: there are two very small holes on the shoulder, and an inexpert repair of a small tear on the sleeve by the cuff; I've tried to capture these in the pictures.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/harrington002.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrington003.jpg/
> 
> Two small holes by the shoulder:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/harrington004.jpg/
> 
> Small inexpert repair by cuff:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/harrington005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*Now $60 shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> I love this jacket, but I'm going to have to admit that it's too big for me now.  It's size 45L, and runs true (alas for me...) It's made from Scottish shetland wool, and is gorgeous; my poor photographs don't do this justice at all. The tweed is flecked throughout with dark red, heather green, pumpkin orange, and gorseflower yellow, and is on the subtley speckled grey and white background of the better Donegals. The lapel roll is perfect, and the hand of the Shetland is simply lovely!
> 
> It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 25 (with 2.5" turned under)
> Length: 32
> 
> Asking *$75, or offers, shipped in CONUS*--or (and *MUCH preferred*!) trade for another BB 3/2 shetland between 42-44L!
> 
> *NB: The weird ghostly film in the second picture is just a result of my poor photography skills; this jacket is neither haunted, nor marked or faded in any way!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets021.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets022.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop! Madras 3/2 sack--42R?*

Following the discussion on the jacket sizing thread, and after carefully teasting this against some of my other jackets that seem to run truer to size, I would place this as a c.*42R* jacket, rather than the 40-41R I originally listed it as.

Please check the measurements, though--and note the price drop!

*Now $40 shipped in CONUS.*



TweedyDon said:


> This is from The Princeton Clothing Co.; it was Made in the USA. It has no size tag, but the measurements are below; I would put this into into the 40-41R range.
> 
> Please note that there are two small spots on the shoulder. These blend into the Madras and aren't really noticeable (I only spotted them while doing a close-up of the collar roll), but they are there.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.75
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> *Asking $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras001.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/madras002.jpg/
> 
> The following picture shows the spotting on the shoulder:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/madras004.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/madras005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The DB blazer, the light grey tweed, and the brownwatch are now all claimed. The remaining two jackets are now *$25 each, shipped in CONUS*, or *$40 the pair*!



TweedyDon said:


> I have several bespoke Mervin S. Levine jackets to pass on. I'm going to be listing more details later, including measurements and the dates they were made, but *I estimate them to be in the 46R range*. I believe that all are fully canvassed, and all are in excellent condition.
> 
> Mervin S. Levine is a New York city tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930s. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from MSL to be a clear indication of his success, as he details in this article from The New Yorker:
> 
> https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article For Site.pdf
> 
> *Please PM with initial interest.* I'll be asking $60 for one jacket, or $100 for two, shipped in CONUS; if you would like three of more I will be very happy to offer more discounts, and a significant discount if you'd like them all! Offers are also welcome on individual jackets.
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/mervins001.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins012.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins004.jpg/
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/mervins005.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins006.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins007.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins008.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins009.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/mervins010.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/mervins011.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Now just *$15, shipped in CONUS*!



TweedyDon said:


> I have an XXL LL Bean barn jacket to pass on. This is in stone, and is in Very Good condition; the only flaws are that it lacks the button-in liner, and it has two small stains on the back, near the top, which I've tried to capture in the pictures (to follow!) (But who wants a pristine barn jacket?!) Given this, I'm asking just *$25 or offers* shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/jackets017.jpg/
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jackets019.jpg/
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/jackets018.jpg/
> 
> Picture showing two marks on the back, near the top:
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/jackets022.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

allen edmonds grayson
size: 7.5 E
color: light brown

looks like really slight wear - leather soles are in really really good shape; barely any wear on the rubber heals.

price: 60 shipped

pm with interest and for more details.


----------



## Orgetorix

This is a great pair of Allen-Edmonds Seneca split-toe or Algonquin-style bluchers. Size is 12D, and they've been very, very lightly worn--not more than a handful of times, I think. Very little creasing on the uppers, and light wear to soles and heels. These still have 95% of their life left in them.

I don't know what AE calls this particular brown leather, but I have it on a pair of Park Avenues, and it's great. Very supple, and over time it develops a fantastic patina.

Only issue is a very small scuff on the toe of the right shoe, pictured below. It's very hard to see and will only disappear more as you polish them.

$75 shipped CONUS, Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> This is a great pair of Allen-Edmonds Seneca split-toe or Algonquin-style bluchers. Size is 12D, and they've been very, very lightly worn--not more than a handful of times, I think. Very little creasing on the uppers, and light wear to soles and heels. These still have 95% of their life left in them.
> 
> I don't know what AE calls this particular brown leather, but I have it on a pair of Park Avenues, and it's great. Very supple, and over time it develops a fantastic patina.
> 
> Only issue is a very small scuff on the toe of the right shoe, pictured below. It's very hard to see and will only disappear more as you polish them.
> 
> $75 shipped CONUS, Paypal only. PM me if you're interested or have questions.


Sold pending payment.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've got a *Barbour* Traditional Loden jacket in near new condition. The size is large. It is the exact same jacket pictured and described in this STP listing.

Sorry but I won't be able to post pictures until Friday evening. It is a beautiful coat and in truly excellent condition. Asking $225 shipped CONUS


----------



## Distinctive

Distinctive said:


> Orvis Harris Tweed Hunting Jacket
> ~46 R
> Mint Condition
> Made in England
> Length 32 Chest 23 Sleeve 26.5 (2" to let out) Shoulder 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$75 Shipped*


Lowered


----------



## Calvin500

*Allen Edmonds Hinsdale 10.5 D*






































AE Hinsdale 10.5 D

$47 shipped ConUS. I'll throw in a nice pair of Sperry Topsiders in 10.5 for an extra $13 - total of $60.


----------



## Duck

I have three sport coats for sale. All are 3/2 Sacks

The first one is an Ambridge for Emilio's Harris Tweed $25 SOLD
Chest is 42 " Length from top of collar 33" 


















The second is a Camridge $20 SOLD
Chest is 40.5 " Length from top of collar 31"


















Lastly is an odd Navy sack from Brooks Brothers. This could easily be converted to the iconic sack blazer. $20
Chest is 44" Length from top of collar 33.75"


















I also have a pair of Calf Alden 660 Black Tassel in great shape. Asking $50




























Everything is shipped CONUS. Paypal.

PM Me


----------



## swb120

*Prices reduced!*

Up for sale:

1) nearly new Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black captoes, size 13A. Minimal creasing. Little wear on outsoles. Insoles like new. Asking *$80 shipped* ($5 extra if live west of Chicago).

Measurements (outsole): 13 1/2" length x 4 1/2" width

https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0720m.jpg https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0723uls.jpg

2) Loake Bros. black perforated captoe bals calfskin, size US 9D, made in UK. Made for the US-based company, British Isles Collection, Ltd. The insoles on the Loakes look as if they haven't been worn at all; the outsoles show some wear. Asking *$70 shipped*.

Measurements: 11 5/8"x 4 1/8"

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0725t.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0729d.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0727m.jpg

3) Allen Edmonds Chester wingtip, size 10D, black. *$70 shipped.*

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0492avo.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0493p.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0494p.jpg https://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0495bgp.jpg

4) Allen Edmonds perforated cap toe, size 10D, reddish burgundy. *$55 shipped.*

https://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0515ckh.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0516i.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0513x.jpg

5) Allen Edmonds Wilbert, size 10D, tan/chili. *$55 shipped.*

https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0518h.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0523b.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0521j.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0519i.jpg

6) Brand new, never worn Brooks Brothers / Peal wingtips, striking reddish color, size 45D. Surray model. Made in England. M89 852 M04915 *$90 plus shipping*

Measurements: 13 1/8-3/16" length (outsole) x 4 1/4" width (outsole); insole length: 12 1/2".

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0134llg.jpg https://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0130z.jpghttps://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0131f.jpg https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0132lmn.jpg


----------



## Duck

Jos A Bank American Made Tuxedo










Jacket and Pants

23 Pit to Pit
31.5 Length
Single Button and Darted

40 waist
30 inseam with 3 inches to let out

$40.00

Paypal, shipped Lower 48


----------



## TweedyDon

*Final Price Drop!*

*Now $35, or offers!*

_(This will be the last price drop on this!)_



TweedyDon said:


> This is a Baracuta Harrington jacket in navy blue, with a red plaid lining, size 44L (might also work for a 44R or a 42L). It's an older jacket, made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.
> 
> I bought this on eBay at the start of the summer, knowing that it had a defective zip. I had my alterations tailor replace this with a new zipper that blends perfectly with the jacket, and then had the jacket cleaned and pressed.
> 
> Since then, it's been hanging in my closet, always losing out to my Barbour when I reach for a jacket. So, it's time to pass it on...
> 
> I paid just over $30 on ebay, and the new zipper cost $30, so I'd like to recoup *$45, shipped in CONUS*, if possible.
> 
> It does have two minor issues: there are two very small holes on the shoulder, and an inexpert repair of a small tear on the sleeve by the cuff; I've tried to capture these in the pictures.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/harrington002.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrington003.jpg/
> 
> Two small holes by the shoulder:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/harrington004.jpg/
> 
> Small inexpert repair by cuff:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/harrington005.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Golden Fleece Blazer Sold*

Blazer Sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer. Two sleeve buttons on each side. Tagged as size 42L and from Fall 2002. Upper patch pockets and lower flap pockets.
> 
> Measurements as follows
> Shoulder 17.5 inches
> Length 33.5 inches
> Sleeves 25 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $50 shipped in the lower 48, please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Brooksease 3/2 Blazer 46L - Price Reduction to $40*

Price reduction to $40



MDunle3199 said:


> Tagged 46L and listed as being made with Loro Piana wool. Asking $50 shipped to lower 48 please PM if interested


----------



## MDunle3199

*Southwick Coat no longer available*

Coat no longer available



MDunle3199 said:


> Coat still avaialble at reduced price of $40


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Duck,
I don't want to sound un-educated but how can this blazer be converted to a iconic sack blazer? change the buttons to gold? Please educate me.

Thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Duck,
> I don't want to sound un-educated but how can this blazer be converted to a iconic sack blazer? change the buttons to gold? Please educate me.
> 
> Thanks


That's right! And sets of BB buttons are pretty cheap on eBay, like this one:

(No connection to seller, and this set just offered as an example of how cheaply and easily such a conversion could be done.)


----------



## closerlook

picture added:








allen edmonds grayson
size: 7.5 E
color: light brown

looks like really slight wear - leather soles are in really really good shape; barely any wear on the rubber heels.

price: 60 shipped

pm with interest and for more details.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop to find this a good home!*

I've just received a gorgeous Press Harris tweed through eBay from an AAAT member, which is now my New Favourite Jacket, so I'd like both to 'share the wealth", and to find this BB Shetland a good home before I become reattached to it! :icon_smile:

*So, it's now $50 shipped in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I love this jacket, but I'm going to have to admit that it's too big for me now.  It's size 45L, and runs true (alas for me...) It's made from Scottish shetland wool, and is gorgeous; my poor photographs don't do this justice at all. The tweed is flecked throughout with dark red, heather green, pumpkin orange, and gorseflower yellow, and is on the subtley speckled grey and white background of the better Donegals. The lapel roll is perfect, and the hand of the Shetland is simply lovely!
> 
> It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 25 (with 2.5" turned under)
> Length: 32
> 
> Asking *$75, or offers, shipped in CONUS*--or (and *MUCH preferred*!) trade for another BB 3/2 shetland between 42-44L!
> 
> *NB: The weird ghostly film in the second picture is just a result of my poor photography skills; this jacket is neither haunted, nor marked or faded in any way!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets021.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets022.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free jackets!*

I'd love to move these things out of my closet and into yours, so they're now all *FREE!*

If you'd like to send me the cost of shipping ($12 in CONUS for up to two items, $16 for three or all four), that would be excellent, but it's not required.

*Please PM with interest!*

*The free items are*

1) The remaining Mervin Levine plaid jacket, shown in picture 8, here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=977197&postcount=5428

More info. on these jackets here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=974811&postcount=5352

2) The LL Bean barn jacket, here:

*Claimed*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=977201&postcount=5429

3) The ties (please note the Saks is now sold) here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=976463&postcount=5403

4) The BB glen plaid, here:


----------



## TweedyDon

*3/2 Madras sack from Princeton Clothing Co.*

I now think that this is somewhere in the 40-42R range, probably a 41-42R; please check measurments below.

In any case, it can be yours for *$30, shipped in CONUS*!

_Really, a 3/2 Madras jacket from the Princeton Clothing Co.--how trad. is that?_

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is from The Princeton Clothing Co.; it was Made in the USA. It has no size tag, but the measurements are below; I would put this into into the 40-41R range.
> 
> Please note that there are two small spots on the shoulder. These blend into the Madras and aren't really noticeable (I only spotted them while doing a close-up of the collar roll), but they are there.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.75
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> *Asking $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras001.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/madras002.jpg/
> 
> The following picture shows the spotting on the shoulder:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/madras004.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/madras005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Pendleton jacket*

Now just *$25, or offers, shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> This isn't really trad, but someone here might like this--it is, after all, a very nice jacket, was made in the USA, and is cheap! *Asking just $30 shipped in CONUS, or offers.* Please note that this seems to fit like a 42L.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/trousers008i.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/trousers009.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/trousers010.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> 2 pairs of AE tassel loafers. Both are vintage, from an era when AE shoes were made to a higher standard than one sees today. Note especially the wheeling around the welt edge and the way the welt stitching on top is hidden in a channel around the forefoot area. Paypal only; PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> First is a pair of burgundy shell cordovan Saratogas, size 9.5D. Shell develops a wonderful patina with time, and this pair has done so. The uppers are in great condition. Note well: the soles and heels on this pair are worn out and will need to be replaced. There's a hole in the sole of the right shoe. $75 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a pair of black calf Graysons, size 9C. These appear to be fairly lightly worn, with the soles and heels probably at 80%. The uppers are in good condition save for a few scuffs I've pictured that are minor and should disguise well with polishing. $65 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of both pairs here.


I still have both of these available. I'm dropping them to $25 shipped apiece to get rid of them. Recraft those Saratogas and you'll have a near-new pair of shells for $120.


----------



## TweedyDon

*40R Donegal Mist tweed from Kevin and Howlin, Ireland.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a *40R* Donegal Mist jacket from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland. Donegal Mist jackets retail for around $600 at J. Press, and Kevin & Howlin are *the* tweed speciaists of Ireland, so this jacket is a bargain! This dates from the time when my love for Donegal Mist used to overcome my need for a jacket that actually fitted me... I have another Donegal Mist in *42R* that I might list later today--this is a *loud *tweed, and just a tad too short for me, so it's not as obviously too small on me as this one!

As with all Donegal Mist jackets, this one is made from 60% Donegal wool, 35% kid mohair, and 5% pure cashmere, and is signed by the weaver who actually made the cloth in Ireland ("J. Maguire"). The jacket has a beautiful hand, is wonderfully made, and is the recent "Olympic" model. It was Made in Ireland.

More information about Kevin and Howlin can be found here:

https://www.kevinandhowlin.com/index.php

Information about this model of jacket can be found here:

*Please PM with interest.*

_(Please click to enlarge thumbnails)_

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/donegalmist002.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/donegalmist006.jpg/

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/donegalmist003.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/donegalmist004.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Let me reiterate my endorsement of the Saratoga. I have a pair in both calf and shell. I'm shocked no one has grabbed those Graysons.


----------



## Geoff Gander

swb120 said:


> 4) Allen Edmonds perforated cap toe, size 10D, reddish burgundy. *$55 shipped.*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0515ckh.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0516i.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0513x.jpg


This model is the Benton - I have a pair myself, and I highly recommend them.


----------



## swb120

AE Chesters (#3) in post 5437 are sold.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=977478&postcount=5437


----------



## ComboOrgan

*Price reduced to $50 shipped for each of the remaining suits*



ComboOrgan said:


> I have 2 beautiful O'Connell's suits remaining. There are both in beautiful condition - I can't find anything wrong with them.
> 
> All are 100% wool, conservative, with little to no padding in the shoulders. What else would you expect from O'Connell's?
> 
> Pants are all flat-front and cuffed
> 
> $50 shipped in the continental US for each. I'll knock a little off if you buy more than one
> 
> Suit 1: Solid navy, 3 button
> Suit 2: Navy with subtle white pinstripe, 3/2
> 
> The measurements imply they are all around a 42 or 44?
> 
> Suit 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders 18.75
> Chest 23
> Jacket Waist 22
> Length 32
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser Waist 18.5
> Inseam 33 with 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> 
> 
> Suit 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders 19.25
> Chest 22.5
> Jacket waist 21.75
> Length 32.25
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser Waist 19
> 
> Inseam 32.25 with 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> 
> I prefer Paypal, but money order or check is fine. PM with any questions. I'm happy to take more pictures if you would like to see the trousers for any of the suits, or anything else.


----------



## Calvin500

Calvin500 said:


> AE Hinsdale 10.5 D
> 
> $47 shipped ConUS. I'll throw in a nice pair of Sperry Topsiders in 10.5 for an extra $13 - total of $60.


^^ I really can't do these loafers justice with my camera. They're gorgeous.

Finally, some pics of the Sperry Topsiders:


----------



## closerlook

Price drop:* now 45 shipped*



closerlook said:


> picture added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allen edmonds grayson
> size: 7.5 E
> color: light brown
> 
> looks like really slight wear - leather soles are in really really good shape; barely any wear on the rubber heels.
> 
> price: 60 shipped
> 
> pm with interest and for more details.


----------



## Calvin500

*PRICE DROP: $48 in the Lower 48. * C'mon, I should get some points for marketing on that one, right???!



Calvin500 said:


> Brooks Brothers. 2 Buttons. Sack. Navy with light(er) blue stripe. Flat front.
> (Size 41 or 42 Regular)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket:
> 22 3/4'' chest
> 18 3/4'' shoulder
> 31 1/2'' length (from below collar)
> 25 1/2'' sleeve (plus +/- 3/4'' to let down)
> 
> Trousers:
> 37'' waist
> 12 3/4'' rise
> 29 1/4'' inseam
> And a delicious 1 3/4'' cuff
> 
> $60 ConUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE BB shirt, 16-33.*

Brooks Brothers shirt. Thin blue pinstripes on a white background, straight collar. Good condition, but small tear in interior neck tag. Size 16-33.

*FREE! *Just PM me and, if you like, send me $5 to help cover postage and packing!


----------



## TweedyDon

*42L Chester Barrie of Savile Row cashmere jacket*

*Quick price drop. For no reason, really, apart from thinking that my original price was too dam' hugh!*

This is a 42L Chester Barrie of Savile Row jacket in 100% cashmere, made in England expressly for Trimingham's of Bermuda. It's in excellent condition, and has a beautifully soft hand. It also includes an unusual interior pocket, shown in the pictures!

Please note that this is NOT a 3/2 sack, but a British-style 3-button jacket.

Information about Chester Barrie can be found here:

Asking *$80 shipped in CONUS*, or best lower offer. _*(Lower offers very welcome!)*_

I'd also be happy to pass on the 42L BB glen plaid that I had listed earlier with this jacket, *free*! :icon_smile:

*Please PM with interest.*

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie.jpg/

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie2.jpg/

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie3.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie4.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie5.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie6.jpg/

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie7.jpg/


----------



## WingtipTom

*PRICE DROPS! SEE RED TEXT BELOW AND PM ME WITH QUESTIONS/INTEREST!* :icon_smile:



WingtipTom said:


> Allen-Edmonds "Pembrooke" tassel loafers in burgundy calf. US size 8D, made on the 3 last. Lots of wear left in these before a resole or re-heel is needed!
> *NOW $40 SHIPPED CONUS!*
> 
> ****************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen-Edmonds "Newport" kiltie-tassel loafers in black calf. US size 10.5 C, made on the 3 last. May not be considered "trad", but they're still a great looking shoe! Plenty of wear left in the soles and heels.
> *NOW $35 SHIPPED CONUS! (Shoe trees not included)*
> 
> ****************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen-Edmonds "Grayson" tassel loafers in brown calf. US size 9.5 B, made on the 2 last. There is a small nick on the tip of the right shoe which I've included pics of. These will probably need at least a re-heel, which is why I'm pricing them so low. After new heels, the shoes should be good for many, many years!
> *NOW $20 SHIPPED CONUS!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Barbour Traditional Loden Jacket Large*

I've finally been able to get some pictures of this beautiful coat. It is in like new condition with no stains, tears, odors or other issues. It is tagged a large. Features as listed on Sierra Trading Post:

Classic Loden jacket from Barbour of England has a taped seam-hung liner for total *waterproof* breathable comfort. 
Full two-way front zip with snap storm flap
Large snap flap bellows pockets plus handwarmers
Microfleece snap close internal sleeve cuffs 
Stand-up suede-lined collar 
Inside security pocket
Length: 35"
80% wool, 20% alpaca; fully lined
Lining is 80% polyester, 20% nylon; lower lining is PU-coated polyester
Dry clean
*Size: L(42-44)

Sierra had retail as being in excess of $700, I'm asking $199 shipped CONUS

The color of the second picture is most accurate.
* 
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/barkfc.jpg/
https://img195.imageshack.us/i/bar2b.jpg/
https://img169.imageshack.us/i/bar3.jpg/https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bar6o.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

I still have this suit. Now that we're getting close to fall, maybe someone will be interested. *Price dropped to just $30 shipped!*



Orgetorix said:


> Picked this up at the thrift store yesterday, but it's just a bit too small for me. It's a lovely black-and-white brokenbone flannel or tweed. 3/2 sack, narrow, natural shoulders, hook vent, flat front trousers, 1 7/8" cuffs, all the trad hallmarks.
> 
> If you aren't familiar with Norman Hilton, I'll quote AAAC member KenCPollock:
> 
> 
> 
> KenCPollock said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Norman Hilton was simply the best traditional natural shoulder ivy league suit ever made; better than Brooks OM (when they really made them), Southwick, Greenfield or Samuelsohn."
> 
> 
> 
> This one is no exception. It's fully canvassed and very well made from fantastic, heavyweight cloth. And it's in great condition. It is missing the top button which is hidden by the lapel roll.
> 
> Tagged size is 41R. Measurements are as follows:
> Chest: 44"
> Jacket waist: 42"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> Trouser waist: 37" with nothing to let out
> Inseam: 30" with nothing to let down without losing cuffs.
> Cuffs are 1 7/8" wide.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in the continental US. Paypal only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nico01

Orgetorix, I don't know no-one has snapped up that suit yet. Its beautiful and a steal at $30. I wish it were a 38.


----------



## The Deacon

*FS: Grenson, Bostonian, Nettleton, AE, best offers accepted!*

​For your consideration, and best offers! A variety of contemporary and vintage fine shoes. I also sell on ebay with 100% feedback and over 400 transactions as 747pooh and on SF as The Deacon. First, vintage made in USA new old stock Bostonian Pebble Grain bluchers with black leather double soles and stacked leather heels in size 10 1/2 E/C, model 5732. Could work for 11D as well. Asking $139 or best offers shipped in CONUS, $159 International. Paypal and US postal money is accepted payment. 









































Grenson Loafers Style no 6566/01 14670 in size 11.5 F. Single sole and cushion insole. Can fit a 12D comfortably and possibly 12E. They fit me great and I where these sizes. They look to be store models and never worn outside. No nicks, scuffs or cuts. Asking $130 or best offers shipped CONUS, $150 international.

















































































Next is Grenson made for Gordon Scott of New Bond Street London size 9E Black Leather Blucher double leather sole Oxfords with combination leather heel in very good used conditon. These could work for 10D as well. Asking $100 or best offer shipped in CONUS and $120 international.

















































Burgundy FULLY leather lined Nettleton Penny Loafers lightly worn in size 9B. A nice find. $75 or BEST OFFER shipped in CONUS.

















































Vintage Allen Edmonds Boulevard in size 14AA look to be worn once or twice, $70 or BEST OFFER shipped in CONUS, $90 International.









































The vaunted vintage J&M Hand Made wingtips in Brown size 8.5 C/A worn once all the crisscross sole markings are visible as is the internal markings and the "HAND MADE" engraving on the sole. No scuffs or cuts on toes, it's the light. A great example of the finest American craftmanship. The shoes are in great condition. Please PM me if you'd like to make an offer.


----------



## AlanC

^What are the measurements on the Nettleton loafers?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Shell Cordovan Yumas 8 D*

I'm guessing they're even more trad than penny loafers, but near impossible to find.

I've got two pair of vintage used shell cordovan Florsheim Imperial Yuma / Venetian loafers. One in #8 (although it seems to have been polished a bit darker) and the other black. Both are size 8 D. The soles on the #8s are original and still have plenty of wear. The heel lifts will need to be replaced. The heels and full soles have been replaced on the black pair and have good wear left. Both are in very good used condition. The handsewn vamps on both pair have no loose or missing stitches, nor do the beefrolls. There are a few minor nicks, as you'd expect, on the uppers, but nothing significant. These may date to the 1960s or 70s, although Florsheim did reissue them in the late 90s, but I believe those were marketed as Royal Imperials. I'm asking $175 a pair, or $325 for both shipped CONUS. Offers are always welcome.

*#8*
https://img329.imageshack.us/i/yuma8.jpg/
https://img525.imageshack.us/i/yuma82.jpg/
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/yuma83.jpg/
https://img522.imageshack.us/i/yuma84.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/yuma85.jpg/
*Black*
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/yumabl.jpg/
https://img14.imageshack.us/i/yumabl2.jpg/
https://img237.imageshack.us/i/yumabl3.jpg/
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/yumabl4.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Oxxford Suit 48T (Long)*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking $200 or best offer. Please PM if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows
> Jacket Length 34 inches
> Sleeve Length 27.5 inches
> 
> Pant waist 42 inches
> Inseam 31 inches (uncuffed) with 3 inches to let out


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed!*



TweedyDon said:


> Brooks Brothers shirt. Thin blue pinstripes on a white background, straight collar. Good condition, but small tear in interior neck tag. Size 16-33.
> 
> *FREE! *Just PM me and, if you like, send me $5 to help cover postage and packing!


----------



## closerlook

*ANOTHER PRICE DROP*


closerlook said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allen edmonds grayson
> size: 7.5 E
> color: light brown
> 
> looks like really slight wear - leather soles are in really really good shape; barely any wear on the rubber heels.
> *
> price: now down to 40 shipped, final offer.*
> 
> pm with interest and for more details.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Norman Hilton tweed suit is sold, pending payment.


----------



## The Deacon

AlanC said:


> ^What are the measurements on the Nettleton loafers?


11 7/16 inch length by 4 inch width. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Gents,
> 
> Selling a few of my vintage Tweed Sack jackets. All jackets have been dry cleaned and stored carefully. Beautiful condition.
> 
> 1. J. Press Houndstooth Sack jacket. A true gem! 3/2, narrow lapels, 2 buttons on sleeve.
> Measurements: Chest...21"/Sleeve...25"/Shoulder...18"/Length...30.5"
> 
> Selling it for what I have in it...*$50 shipped*.


Jacket now *$40 shipped*.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Gents,
> 
> Selling a practically new Bean Field Jacket, size Small. This jacket has the button-out wool plaid liner. Worn less than 10 times last fall. Get it on the cheap! .
> 
> *$40 shipped* to CONUS.


Jacket now *$30 shipped*.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Vintage Tweed Jackets*

I have several vintage tweed jackets that I've collected, and with fall fast approaching, its time to post some of them. These are all vintage tweeds in very good condition. Any issues I have found are mentioned in the individual descriptions, below. I'm asking $55 shipped CONUS for each. Contact me for a discount on multiple jackets.

*1*
Southwick tan and brown (with some other highlights) 3/2 sack in size 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 29" from the bottom of the collar. This jacket is missing the bottom button.

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/south.jpg/
https://img504.imageshack.us/i/south2.jpg/
https://img269.imageshack.us/i/south3.jpg/

*2*
Brooks Brothers black and grey herringbone 3/2 sack tagged a 41 L. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. There has been a repair made to the lining near the collar. It looks to be a professional repair and in no way affects the wearability of the jacket. It is also missing one plain black sleeve button. Approximate measurements are: ch 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2, shoulders 18.5" and length 31.5" boc. This has patch pockets (except the breast pocket).

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr.jpg/
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr2.jpg/
https://img517.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr3.jpg/

*3*
An unbranded Harris Tweed three button sack. The roll on this is more to 2.5 than 2. This has welted seams, latched vent and measures to a 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 31.5 boc. There is a small seperation at the seam of the inside breast pocket.

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/harrisq.jpg/
https://img524.imageshack.us/i/harris2.jpg/
https://img185.imageshack.us/i/harris3n.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/harris4.jpg/

*4*
A beautiful Corbin plaid tweed. The colors and weave are absolutely gorgeous. Canvass construction and lightly padded shoulders. Measures to a 42/43. No issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 19" and length 32" boc.

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/corbinc.jpg/
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/corbin2.jpg/
https://img43.imageshack.us/i/corbin3.jpg/


----------



## Geoff Gander

*FS: 2 pairs of AEs and 1 Dacks*

*AE Bradenton tasselled loafer (sz 8.5 D)*

Upper is a chestnut or brandy colour, with some minor scuffing in places. A polishing would clean these right up. Inner looks to be in great shape. There is a small scrape (about the width of a fingernail) near the tip of the right toecap, near the welt. This pair was recrafted fairly recently, so the sole shows low- to moderate wear. Heels in great shape. *$32 shipped*.


























*AE Montgomery split-toe blucher (sz. 8.5D)*

Judging from the logo, these are much older - they have not been recrafted as far as I can tell. Soles show light to moderate wear, heels show very little wear. Uppers show little to no creasing whatsoever, and I can detect only a handful of scuffs. Beautiful condition overall. The last looks quite sleek compared to other AE offerings - a very elegant shoe, IMO. *$45 shipped*. If you want to buy the shoe trees that came with these (see photo), toss in an extra $10.


























*Dacks custom grade semi-brogues (sz. 9??)*

These are quite neat! This pair has a pebble-grain texture to them, and the colour is a deep reddish-brown. Made in Canada. Heel shows slight wear, sole wear is moderate. The uppers show some creasing, there are a few minor scuffs, and there is some wear at the top of the shoe (where the knot of your laces would be). Very study-looking, and tasteful - good with cords, I'd imagine.

No size indicated - sole measurements are as follows: Length=11 7/8", width=4 1/8"

*$35 shipped*.


----------



## tonylumpkin

NOW $185



tonylumpkin said:


> I've finally been able to get some pictures of this beautiful coat. It is in like new condition with no stains, tears, odors or other issues. It is tagged a large. Features as listed on Sierra Trading Post:
> 
> Classic Loden jacket from Barbour of England has a taped seam-hung liner for total *waterproof* breathable comfort.
> Full two-way front zip with snap storm flap
> Large snap flap bellows pockets plus handwarmers
> Microfleece snap close internal sleeve cuffs
> Stand-up suede-lined collar
> Inside security pocket
> Length: 35"
> 80% wool, 20% alpaca; fully lined
> Lining is 80% polyester, 20% nylon; lower lining is PU-coated polyester
> Dry clean
> *Size: L(42-44)
> 
> Sierra had retail as being in excess of $700, I'm asking $199 shipped CONUS
> 
> The color of the second picture is most accurate.
> *
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/barkfc.jpg/
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/bar2b.jpg/
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/bar3.jpg/https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bar6o.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Interest check: Size 48 Barbour Border, in need of TLC*

A quick post to check interest: I have a size 48 Barbour Border in green that I bought about 10 years ago, new. (So, waxed thornproof dressing not sylkoil, and old-style tartan with pop-in liner snaps.) I've now shrunk out of it, and so would like to pass it on. BUT it's very battered, has some small holes in it (easily repairable), and a *large* "L" shaped tear on the back. I started repairing this using a Barbour repair kit, but stopped when I started my weight-loss programme. The back could be repaired--I'll include Barbour-supplied repair materials for this--but would there be any interest in this, *cheap*? *Please PM if so!*


----------



## Window

Size: 11 AA/B
Price: $60

These longwings are labeled "Hanlon's Gold Label". Hanlon's is a shoe store in Hanover, MA. They could have been produced by the store back then, but I'm not sure. They are nice in any case. They look and feel like Florsheim Imperials only they have no nails in the heel, just the steel v-cleat. Small dings here and there, lining wear, good condition. Black pebble grain leather.


----------



## anonymouz

$8 shipped each. All 5 for $25 shipped.









1. 57" x 4"
2. 57" x 4"









3. 57" x 3.5"
4. 59" x 4"









5. 58" x 3.5"
6. SOLD


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Harris Tweed SOLD pending payment*



tonylumpkin said:


> I have several vintage tweed jackets that I've collected, and with fall fast approaching, its time to post some of them. These are all vintage tweeds in very good condition. Any issues I have found are mentioned in the individual descriptions, below. I'm asking $55 shipped CONUS for each. Contact me for a discount on multiple jackets.
> 
> *1*
> Southwick tan and brown (with some other highlights) 3/2 sack in size 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 29" from the bottom of the collar. This jacket is missing the bottom button.
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/south.jpg/
> https://img504.imageshack.us/i/south2.jpg/
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/south3.jpg/
> 
> *2*
> Brooks Brothers black and grey herringbone 3/2 sack tagged a 41 L. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. There has been a repair made to the lining near the collar. It looks to be a professional repair and in no way affects the wearability of the jacket. It is also missing one plain black sleeve button. Approximate measurements are: ch 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2, shoulders 18.5" and length 31.5" boc. This has patch pockets (except the breast pocket).
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr.jpg/
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr2.jpg/
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr3.jpg/
> 
> *3*
> An unbranded Harris Tweed three button sack. The roll on this is more to 2.5 than 2. This has welted seams, latched vent and measures to a 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 31.5 boc. There is a small seperation at the seam of the inside breast pocket.
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/harrisq.jpg/
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/harris2.jpg/
> https://img185.imageshack.us/i/harris3n.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/harris4.jpg/
> 
> *4*
> A beautiful Corbin plaid tweed. The colors and weave are absolutely gorgeous. Canvass construction and lightly padded shoulders. Measures to a 42/43. No issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 19" and length 32" boc.
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/corbinc.jpg/
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/corbin2.jpg/
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/corbin3.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Fishers Island Tie

*BB Luxury fit shirt*
16x33
Blue and purple stripe
non-non-iron/must-iron
Standard BB luxury fit stuff, French front, double cuffs, thick buttons, unpleated back, split yoke, made in USA w/Italian fabric, thick buttons.
Slimmer fit than red tag BB, but bigger than BB slim fit (¬23.5" chest).

$20 shipped

*Polo Ralph Lauren linen pants*
marked 33x30, measure 32x30
"Andrew"style, double forward facing pleats, 1.5" cuffs
New and unworn enough that you could get away with letting the cuffs out.

$20 shipped

as you can see the inner tags show through in the picture.

I also have a pair of PRL "Andrew" Chinos in a light khaki color. 
$3+shipping (probably around $10 shipped priority) or make an offer, I just want to get rid of these.


----------



## suitsyousir

Last-minute closet cleaning:

Harvey Ltd. (went out of business some time ago). The lining is in a hunting motif. In excellent condition. The only flaw is some small white marks (paint?) on the left sleeve's leather buttons.

Second photo is spot on for true color. $35 shipped

Size: 43L (guess)
Chest: 43"
Sleeves: 25.5" (let out 1")
Length from top of collar: 32.5"
Front shoulder: 18.5"
Back shoulder: 19"
Waist: 19"
Vent: Single
Sleeve buttons: 3
Darted

NWOT* RL Polo grey wool flannel trousers. $30 Shipped
Size: 38L (38x34), uncuffed.
Material: 69% Wool, 29% Nylon, 2% Elastane
The trousers feel soft and flannel-y. Fits my 38x34 size perfectly. 
*In the truest sense of the word. Tried on twice at my home - the trousers aren't fully lined, and wool easily gets too scratchy for me. Took off the tags too quickly.

NWT J. Press brown and blue belt. New $70 - I'm asking for $30 shipped.

Thomas Pink burgundy bow tie and cummerbund. From 2003 (when the quality was better). Only worn once. Asking $25 shipped.

*Ties * $8 SHIPPED FOR ONE TIE - second tie is $7, third is $6, and so on.

Left to right
1) Brooks Brothers Makers, silk, Made in Italy
2) Jos. A. Bank, silk - NWT ON HOLD
3) Jos. A. Bank - never worn ON HOLD
4) Brooks Brothers (dark green)

Turnbull & Asser, handmade in England, has some subtle yellow threads running through some of the green parts - not sure if it's by design. T&A for $8? Can't even get that in Vegas! ON HOLD.

Left to right:
1) Museum of Fine Arts, Boston, silk, Made in USA of Japanese fabric
2) TM Lewin, silk ON HOLD
3) Brooks Brothers, silk, Made in USA ON HOLD
4) Brooks Brothers, silk, Made in USA


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 38 Harris Tweed jacket*

*Claimed, pending payment.*

This is a size 38 (tagged) Harris tweed jacket, Made in Canada. Single vent, two button cuffs, and fully lined. It's a very recent jacket, and is in absolutely _excellent _condition.

Asking *$35, or offers*, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation!

*Please PM with interest.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19.5
Shoulder: 17
Arm: 22 (with about 2.5 to let down)
Length (from bottom of collar): 28

Pictures:

_(Please click on thumbnails to enlarge)_

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/size38001.jpg/

This picture shows the beautiful, classic Harris striping, and is closest to the true colour:

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/size38002.jpg/

Recent Harris label:

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/size38003.jpg/

Interior pocket tags:

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/size38004.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*CLAIMED*



TweedyDon said:


> I love this jacket, but I'm going to have to admit that it's too big for me now.  It's size 45L, and runs true (alas for me...) It's made from Scottish shetland wool, and is gorgeous; my poor photographs don't do this justice at all. The tweed is flecked throughout with dark red, heather green, pumpkin orange, and gorseflower yellow, and is on the subtley speckled grey and white background of the better Donegals. The lapel roll is perfect, and the hand of the Shetland is simply lovely!
> 
> It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 25 (with 2.5" turned under)
> Length: 32
> 
> Asking *$75, or offers, shipped in CONUS*--or (and *MUCH preferred*!) trade for another BB 3/2 shetland between 42-44L!
> 
> *NB: The weird ghostly film in the second picture is just a result of my poor photography skills; this jacket is neither haunted, nor marked or faded in any way!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets021.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets022.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets023.jpg/


----------



## adt11

Do you know what brand any of these ties are? Thanks



anonymouz said:


> $8 shipped each. All 5 for $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 57" x 4"
> 2. 57" x 4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 57" x 3.5"
> 4. 59" x 4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. 58" x 3.5"
> 6. SOLD


----------



## closerlook

adt11 said:


> Do you know what brand any of these ties are? Thanks


6 is a gem.
if the buyer pulls out let me know!


----------



## Geoff Gander

Dack's semi-brogues (ref. post #5476) are sold pending payment.


----------



## Distinctive

Distinctive said:


> Orvis Harris Tweed Hunting Jacket
> ~46 R
> Mint Condition
> Made in England
> Length 32 Chest 23 Sleeve 26.5 (2" to let out) Shoulder 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$50 Shipped*


Final Price Drop!


----------



## dport86

*Gauging interest on 2nd round of 8d closet cleaning*

thinking of purging the majority of my vintage shoes as I try to simplify my life. I know the purchasers of my last sale of shoes were extremely happy but before I take the time to shoot and list these, let me know if anyone is interested in size 8D (and some 8C) Florsheim Imperial and Royal IMperial Kenmoors (1 black pebbled Imperial, 1 black pebbled Royal IMperial, 1 tan pebbled Imperial 8c), J&M Aristocraft Black penny loafers unused in original box and bags, 1 Royal Imperial tan pebbled 8d unused in original bags and boxes, 1 florsheim shell cordovan 8.5c (fit like D), Alden shell #8 wingtips, Florsheim Custom Grade hand sewn cap toes 8c and others. All terrific and in good shape but too many shoes!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed, thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a 42L Chester Barrie of Savile Row jacket in 100% cashmere, made in England expressly for Trimingham's of Bermuda. It's in excellent condition, and has a beautifully soft hand. It also includes an unusual interior pocket, shown in the pictures!
> 
> Please note that this is NOT a 3/2 sack, but a British-style 3-button jacket.
> 
> Information about Chester Barrie can be found here:
> 
> I'd also be happy to pass on the 42L BB glen plaid that I had listed earlier with this jacket, *free*! :icon_smile:
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie.jpg/
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie2.jpg/
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie3.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie4.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie5.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie6.jpg/
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie7.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Larger Harris Tweed (48R?) jacket*

*Claimed, thank you!*

I found this hiding in the back of my closet, a remnant of my collection from when I was much larger! I suspect that I kept this one just because it's so lovely (dark chocolate brown with classic Harris heathery striping) but having acquired new jackets since my weight loss, it's time for this to go... This is in excellent condition.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 25.25 (+2" to let down easily)
Length: 31

*Terrible pictures:*

Please note that the colours are most accurate on the last picture, showing the Harris Twed orb.

*(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase016.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase018.jpg/

Most accurate colour:

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase019.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cashmere blazer*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

House of Commons Cashmere blazer.

This is in excellent condition; a 100% pure cashmere navy blue blazer. It's not uber-trad., being darted and two-button, but it's beautiful, and someone here might like it. It's from the House of Commons in Yardley, PA--just over the river from me.

I believe that this measures to a 42R, but please see measurements below...

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.25
Length: 30.75

*Pictures:*

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase020.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase022.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase023.jpg/

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase024.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

Another jacket that is just a bit too short for me!

Crafted in Philadelphia by the Puritan Clothing Co. of Cape Cod, this jacket is in Good to very Good condition. There's a slit in the quarter-lining, and some rubbing by the pockets from pens, but the herringbone tweed itself is in beautiful condition.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.25
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31

Pictures:

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase028.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase029.jpg/

Split in lining:

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase030.jpg/

Showing rubbing by pockets:

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase031.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase032.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Bros. shirts: 17.5, 34-35 sleeves*

*BB shirts claimed pending payment.*

I know this is heresy to some, but I think I have too many shirts, and so I'm passing on half a dozen here; four from Brooks and (in my next post) two from Hilditch & Key. (Those are gorgeous.... which is part of the problem, as I'll explain!) Each shirt is *$17 shipped in CONUS*, except for (3), which is *$15*; *all four for $48, shipped in CONUS*!!

*Please PM with interest!*

1) BB 17.5-34. BD collar, Excellent condition.

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirts006.jpg/

2) BB 17.5-34/35. Straight collar, Excellent condition.

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/shirts003.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/shirts004.jpg/

3) BB 17.5-35. BD collar, Very good condition. (Just needs an iron, and the tag is a bit crinkled!)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/shirts010.jpg/

(The picture doesn't do this shirt justice; it's a lovely, very pale yellow.)

4) BB 17.5-35. BD collar, Excellent condition.

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/shirts008.jpg/

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/shirts007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hilditch & Key shirts, 17.5*

These shirts are gorgeous--and there's the rub. I haven't worn either of them since I purchased them, since I'm worried about their getting spoiled in some way! Yes, I know that this is irrational, but knowing that I'll just worry about them if ever I do wear them, it's time for them to find a home where they'll be used.

One is 17.5L, the other is 17.5/44.

Both have all the details you would expect from Hilditch & Key; long tails, French cuffs, beautiful fabric, and (I believe) MOP buttons. Both were Made in England.

Asking *$45 each, or $85 the pair*, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Shirt one; 17.5/44 (UK sizing)*

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirts014.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shirts015.jpg/

Showing the colours (again!):

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirts016.jpg/

*Shirt two:*

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirts017b.jpg/

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/shirts020.jpg/

Showing the colours:

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/shirts018.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*OK, $30 shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a Baracuta Harrington jacket in navy blue, with a red plaid lining, size 44L (might also work for a 44R or a 42L). It's an older jacket, made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.
> 
> I bought this on eBay at the start of the summer, knowing that it had a defective zip. I had my alterations tailor replace this with a new zipper that blends perfectly with the jacket, and then had the jacket cleaned and pressed.
> 
> Since then, it's been hanging in my closet, always losing out to my Barbour when I reach for a jacket. So, it's time to pass it on...
> 
> I paid just over $30 on ebay, and the new zipper cost $30, so I'd like to recoup *$45, shipped in CONUS*, if possible.
> 
> It does have two minor issues: there are two very small holes on the shoulder, and an inexpert repair of a small tear on the sleeve by the cuff; I've tried to capture these in the pictures.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/harrington002.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrington003.jpg/
> 
> Two small holes by the shoulder:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/harrington004.jpg/
> 
> Small inexpert repair by cuff:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/harrington005.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $170*



tonylumpkin said:


> I've finally been able to get some pictures of this beautiful coat. It is in like new condition with no stains, tears, odors or other issues. It is tagged a large. Features as listed on Sierra Trading Post:
> 
> Classic Loden jacket from Barbour of England has a taped seam-hung liner for total *waterproof* breathable comfort.
> Full two-way front zip with snap storm flap
> Large snap flap bellows pockets plus handwarmers
> Microfleece snap close internal sleeve cuffs
> Stand-up suede-lined collar
> Inside security pocket
> Length: 35"
> 80% wool, 20% alpaca; fully lined
> Lining is 80% polyester, 20% nylon; lower lining is PU-coated polyester
> Dry clean
> *Size: L(42-44)*
> 
> *Sierra had retail as being in excess of $700, I'm asking $199 shipped CONUS*
> 
> *The color of the second picture is most accurate.*
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/barkfc.jpg/
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/bar2b.jpg/
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/bar3.jpg/https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bar6o.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

I think I was wildly optimistic on these. *NOW $100 each, $175 for both*.



tonylumpkin said:


> I'm guessing they're even more trad than penny loafers, but near impossible to find.
> 
> I've got two pair of vintage used shell cordovan Florsheim Imperial Yuma / Venetian loafers. One in #8 (although it seems to have been polished a bit darker) and the other black. Both are size 8 D. The soles on the #8s are original and still have plenty of wear. The heel lifts will need to be replaced. The heels and full soles have been replaced on the black pair and have good wear left. Both are in very good used condition. The handsewn vamps on both pair have no loose or missing stitches, nor do the beefrolls. There are a few minor nicks, as you'd expect, on the uppers, but nothing significant. These may date to the 1960s or 70s, although Florsheim did reissue them in the late 90s, but I believe those were marketed as Royal Imperials. I'm asking $175 a pair, or $325 for both shipped CONUS. Offers are always welcome.
> 
> *#8*
> https://img329.imageshack.us/i/yuma8.jpg/
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/yuma82.jpg/
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/yuma83.jpg/
> https://img522.imageshack.us/i/yuma84.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/yuma85.jpg/
> *Black*
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/yumabl.jpg/
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/yumabl2.jpg/
> https://img237.imageshack.us/i/yumabl3.jpg/
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/yumabl4.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*38 Harris Tweed jacket; beautiful!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

(This really is a beautiful jacket, and in immaculate condition--someone should snag this fast!  )



TweedyDon said:


> This is a size 38 (tagged) Harris tweed jacket, Made in Canada. Single vent, two button cuffs, and fully lined. It's a very recent jacket, and is in absolutely _excellent _condition.
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Arm: 22 (with about 2.5 to let down)
> Length (from bottom of collar): 28
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> _(Please click on thumbnails to enlarge)_
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/size38001.jpg/
> 
> This picture shows the beautiful, classic Harris striping, and is closest to the true colour:
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/size38002.jpg/
> 
> Recent Harris label:
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/size38003.jpg/
> 
> Interior pocket tags:
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/size38004.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB 346 wool trousers
$10+shipping each
all cuffed, double pleated, and marked 'stretch' (I know, I know) despite being 100% wool and exhibiting little to no stretch characteristics.

(L-to-R)
1 pair of lightweight wool, 42x32
2 pairs of 100% worsted wool (almost a light flannel) 40x31

44XL Harris Tweed 
$10+shipping


XL PRL Pink University Stripe OCBD
$10+shipping


----------



## TweedyDon

TBS--PM sent on Harris tweed! :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free bespoke Mervin Levine jackets!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

The last two jackets (the dark grey tweed with ticket pocket, and the dark green plaid) from Mervin S. Levine are now available *free.*

They'd also be nice souvenirs for jazz fans, owing to their (at one remove) connected to Joe Bushkin! :icon_smile_wink:

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several bespoke Mervin S. Levine jackets to pass on. I estimate them to be in the *44-45 S-R* range, *possibly (but unlikely) even 46R*, but please check measurements, below, and compare the shoulder and chest to the measurements from one of my size 44 (runs true) BB sacks.
> 
> I believe that all are fully canvassed, and all are in excellent condition.
> 
> Mervin S. Levine is a New York city tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930s. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from MSL to be a clear indication of his success, as he details in this article from The New Yorker:
> 
> https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article%20For%20Site.pdf
> 
> I'm asking *$45 for one jacket, or $75 for two, shipped in CONUS*; if you would like three of more I will be very happy to offer more discounts, and a significant discount if you'd like them all! *Offers are also welcome on individual jackets!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> I wear between a size 42 and a (slimmer) size 44, and these jackets are now too large for me; given this, *I'm guessing they'd suit a larger size 44 (maybe a more portly chap than I!), or a size 45 (possibly 46)*. Please see measurements below, though, and feel free to compare them to my size 44 BB sack. The measurements below are for the light grey tweed; all jackets are very close in size (i.e., within .25") but if you'd like measurements of a specific jacket, just let me know!
> 
> *TEMPLATE JACKET, for purposes of comparison:*
> 
> The measurements of a size 44 tweed BB sack are:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> *MERVIN S. LEVINE measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18.75
> Sleeve: 25
> Length from BOC: 30
> 
> Pictures
> 
> Label:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins012.jpg/
> 
> Dark grey darted tweed, with functional ticket pocket and beautiful overcheck:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins007.jpg/
> 
> Lovely dark green glen-plaid type sportjacket:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/mervins009.jpg/


----------



## ComboOrgan

1 suit left. *Now $40 shipped*



ComboOrgan said:


> I have 1 beautiful O'Connell's suit left. It's in beautiful condition, with no apparent flaws.
> 
> 100% wool, conservative, with little to no padding in the shoulders. What else would you expect from O'Connell's?
> 
> Pants are flat-front and cuffed
> 
> Solid navy, 3 button
> 
> $40 shipped in the continental US.
> 
> 
> The measurements imply around a 42 or 44?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders 18.75
> Chest 23
> Jacket Waist 22
> Length 32
> Sleeve 26
> Trouser Waist 18.5
> Inseam 33 with 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> 
> I prefer Paypal, but money order or check is fine. PM with any questions. I'm happy to take more pictures if you would like to see the trousers or anything else.


----------



## efdll

*Gorgeous J Press navy blazer*

I got this from Tweedy Don, whose weight loss has prompted him to sell from his apparently cavernous closet. And he, in turn, bought it here but it was too big. Alas, too big for me too, which is a pity because it is, indeed, beautiful. Soft hand, middle weight (not hopsack) flannel (?). No patch pockets. What threw both of us off are the measurements. I'm not good at it, but I get almost 25" for the chest, 20" for shoulders. Sleeves are right, and length listed is from top of collar, so a more conventional figure would be about 32. My guess is that this is at least a very roomy 46 or perhaps a 48. Excellent shape.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=974617&postcount=5347
$35 CONUS


----------



## AlanC

*Instant Lacoste wardrobe!*

Three by Lacoste, all are made in France.
$25 each delivered CONUS, Paypal
or $65 for all three

Button down, long sleeve
Size 42 (converts to 16.5" or a Large)
(retail $110+)










Button down, short sleeve
Size 42 (again, a Large)
(retail ~$100)










Polo shirt, patterned
Size 6 (according to this equivalent to--you guessed it--a Large)
(retail $80+)


----------



## hockeyinsider

*Stuff*

I'm hoping someone may be interested in the following items:

Polo Ralph Lauren necktie, brand new with tag -- never worn. $15.



















Huddersfield neckties, very good condition -- $10 for the two of them.





































J. Crew belt, size large/extra-large, very good condition -- $7










J. Crew belt, size large/extra-large, very good condition -- $7










J. Crew belt, size medium/large, very good condition -- $7










Polo Ralph Lauren belt, size medium, very good condition -- $7










If interested in any of the items, please send me a private message. The asking prices do not include shipping and handling.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Camel hair jacket 44R*

The elusive 44R tan camel hair sport coat, single vent, without a single moth bite. The bad news: It's JAB, two button, darted and made in Mexico. The good news: It's $4.50 tomorrow (half-off day at Salvation Army). I already have two BB camel hair jackets in the same color, but I'm happy to pick this one up and send along for cost. Figure around $15 total in CONUS. Would rather trade for something. PM with interest.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Oxxford Suit No Longer Available*

Oxxford Suit sent to ebay



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduced


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW ON EBAY*



tonylumpkin said:


> I'm guessing they're even more trad than penny loafers, but near impossible to find.
> 
> I've got two pair of vintage used shell cordovan Florsheim Imperial Yuma / Venetian loafers. One in #8 (although it seems to have been polished a bit darker) and the other black. Both are size 8 D. The soles on the #8s are original and still have plenty of wear. The heel lifts will need to be replaced. The heels and full soles have been replaced on the black pair and have good wear left. Both are in very good used condition. The handsewn vamps on both pair have no loose or missing stitches, nor do the beefrolls. There are a few minor nicks, as you'd expect, on the uppers, but nothing significant. These may date to the 1960s or 70s, although Florsheim did reissue them in the late 90s, but I believe those were marketed as Royal Imperials. I'm asking $175 a pair, or $325 for both shipped CONUS. Offers are always welcome.
> 
> *#8*
> https://img329.imageshack.us/i/yuma8.jpg/
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/yuma82.jpg/
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/yuma83.jpg/
> https://img522.imageshack.us/i/yuma84.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/yuma85.jpg/
> *Black*
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/yumabl.jpg/
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/yumabl2.jpg/
> https://img237.imageshack.us/i/yumabl3.jpg/
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/yumabl4.jpg/


----------



## Geoff Gander

Shoe trees (ref: ad 5476) sold pending payment.


----------



## Window

*Aquascutum Silk Trench Coat, Cashmere Blazer, Silk Wool Blazer, Harris Tweed Blazer*

Aquascutum Beige 100% Silk Trench Coat- Size 42 *Beige with Caramel Buttons*​Measurements 25 " pit to pit, 41.25" top to bottom, 20" shoulders, 25.25" sleeves

Asking 125 Shipped CONUS obo. Great Condition Some wear around tips of sleeve.

Aquascutum London Pure Cashmere Tweed Blazer 44 R

2 Button Front Closure. Dark Charcoal Main color. Blue and Brown Tweed. Excellent Condition. No vents. Cupro Lining
Measurements- 23.25 Pit to pit, 29.5 length from end of collar, 18.5 shoulders, 25.25 sleeves with 2" extra material

Asking $125 Shipped CONUS OBO

Aquascutum 100% wool Tweed 38 R

Beige With Subtle Yellow Stripes. Made in the USA. 2 Rear Vents. Great Condition, liked with Embroidered lining. Nice Buttons!

Asking 35 Shipped CONUS
​


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> 44XL Harris Tweed
> $10+shipping


Someone really should steal this from TBS! I PM'd him quickly, but it seems that it'll be too big for me, with a 24" chest, 35" from top of collar, and 29: sleeves. But for a larger trad. this is a bargain!


----------



## Duck

The Alden 11 D tassel loafers are still available for $50.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Now *$80 for the pair*, shipped in CONUS!

Please note that I'll be away until Sunday, and so might not answer PMs until then. But on my return I'll be listing the 42R Donegal Mist I mentioned earlier, a lovely 3/2 sack suit (estimate 42R) in dovegrey herringbone from The English Shop of Princeton, and the second (very) large Harris tweed overcoat, as well as flat-front charcoal wool trousers, 38/34, among other closet clearing casualties! :icon_smile: Possibly also an Atlas topframe briefcase...



TweedyDon said:


> These shirts are gorgeous--and there's the rub. I haven't worn either of them since I purchased them, since I'm worried about their getting spoiled in some way! Yes, I know that this is irrational, but knowing that I'll just worry about them if ever I do wear them, it's time for them to find a home where they'll be used.
> 
> One is 17.5L, the other is 17.5/44.
> 
> Both have all the details you would expect from Hilditch & Key; long tails, French cuffs, beautiful fabric, and (I believe) MOP buttons. Both were Made in England.
> 
> Asking *$45 each, or $85 the pair*, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Shirt one; 17.5/44 (UK sizing)*
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirts014.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shirts015.jpg/
> 
> Showing the colours (again!):
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirts016.jpg/
> 
> *Shirt two:*
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirts017b.jpg/
> 
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/shirts020.jpg/
> 
> Showing the colours:
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/shirts018.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

forgot I never posted this:
BB Golden Fleece Silk/Wool Sportcoat, summer 2003
-Tagged 42L
-52% silk, 48% Wool
-Dark blue herringbone with slight-to-moderate medium blue windowpane
-2B, darted, fully lined, center vent, pickstitched lapels

Shoulders, 18.75" straight across
Chest, 22.25"
Sleeve, 26"
Length, 34.25" top of collar to hem, down the back

Shiny, but nowhere near as shiny as appears in flash picture



label: 
tag:

$55 shipped


Edit:
Also, I have a pair of size small AE shoe trees (the nice full heel ones). Bought these with a pair of AEs on ebay that need a medium tree.
Not sure how much shipping these would be, but does $15 shipped sound reasonable?


----------



## Reds & Tops

Duck said:


> The Alden 11 D tassel loafers are still available for $50.


Do you have pictures Duck? Forgive me if I missed them in an older post when I searched.


----------



## Duck

R&T Here you go

Everything else is sold



Duck said:


> I have three sport coats for sale. All are 3/2 Sacks
> 
> The first one is an Ambridge for Emilio's Harris Tweed $25 SOLD
> Chest is 42 " Length from top of collar 33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a Camridge $20 SOLD
> Chest is 40.5 " Length from top of collar 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly is an odd Navy sack from Brooks Brothers. This could easily be converted to the iconic sack blazer. $20
> Chest is 44" Length from top of collar 33.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a pair of Calf Alden 660 Black Tassel in great shape. Asking $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is shipped CONUS. Paypal.
> 
> PM Me


----------



## wacolo

I have prices listed but will consider trades on these. I am looking for a heavier shawl collar cardigan in a dark color size M or maybe S. Also a better pair of black dress shoes size 10D or so. Also OCBDs in 15.5.
Ralph Lauren. I bought this one off of ebay a couple of years ago and the sellers measurements were a bit off. Crazy HEAVY gun check, and a pretty one at that. 3 Button and Side Vents I am guessing this is from their short lived Custom line from some time ago. No size or makers tag but there is a Union Label. Maybe made by Pietrafesa? If you want a nice piece for fall, here you go. No issues with condition. $60 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. Here are the measurements, which seem to indicate a 40L. I am a 40R and except for the sleeves and length it fits pretty well.

Chest-21.5
Shoulders-19.5
Length BOC-32
Sleeve-25.5 (+1.5)

By coleman996

By coleman996
https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19037dy4.jpghttps://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19038hg4.jpghttps://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19036yo2.jpghttps://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19035xv2.jpg

Pendleton Wool Jacket. Essentially a Baracuta in a great shade of green. Please see the main pic for the best idea of the color.No size listed but is fitting and measuring like a small, or a small medium. The sleeves are just a hair short on me, I am a 40R. No issues with condition. $50 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. Here are the specs.....
Chest-21.5
Length-24.5
Sleeves-33.5 (this is tough as there are no shoulder seams. I measured from the middle of the back, like a shirt. Not perfect but I wanted to give some kind of idea)

By coleman996
https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp008.jpghttps://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp007.jpghttps://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp005.jpg

Current Southwick Navy Blazer. Navy Hopsack, 3 button, single vent. No issues with holes or stains. It is darted but it is also only $60 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. The specs are....
Sized as 43R
Chest- 22.5
Sleeve-25.25
Length from BOC-31
Shoulders- 20

By coleman996
https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp014.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp017.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Here are a few things I have left from the last round...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested...

1. *Striped Watch Bands. * These are all brand new/never been worn. I have them listed by color/size/quantity. 
*$5 each shipped CONUS*
a. (top) - Red/Navy & Navy/Red-Gold-Red. 19MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
L-R
b. Tan/Red/Green. 18MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
c. Kelly/Red/Navy/Gold. 18MM (QTY 4)
d. Tan/Crimson. 17MM (QTY 6)
e. Brooks Brothers Orange/Blue/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*
f. Brooks Brothers Green/Navy/White. 17MM (QTY 0) *- SOLD*

Details:
https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img3049c.jpg/

5. *Bill's Khakis M2P.* Khaki color - near perfect condition. They are tagged a size 38, the measurements are:
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 30"
Rise: 13"
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img523.imageshack.us/i/img3059o.jpg/https://img520.imageshack.us/i/img3061i.jpg/

12. *Two Savile Row Cashmere V-Neck Sweaters.* Both are in excellent condition; no noticeable piling. Caramel color and heather gray. Both are listed as size XL, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Chest: 24"
*Asking $25 each or $40 for both shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img3078.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img3079c.jpg/

15. *Brooks Brothers '346' 3/2 Sack Suit.* Perfect condition - shows very little signs of wear. Gray pinstripe design. 4-season wool. Pants are unlined, and have 2" cuffs. Listed as a 44R, the measurements are:
_Jacket:_
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Chest: 45"
Length: 31"
_Pants:_
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 31" (cuffs can be let out for another 3.5-4"
Rise: 12"
*SOLD*

Details
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/img3085i.jpg/https://img99.imageshack.us/i/img3088o.jpg/https://img294.imageshack.us/i/img3086.jpg/https://img301.imageshack.us/i/img3087s.jpg/

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Window

I came into a few NIB pairs of the Sperry Blucher Moc. Really nice shoes. These are crossposted over at SF so they may go fast.

Sizes available: 9 [SOLD, ty], 9.5, 11
MSRP: $80.00
Lowest online retailer/ebay price: $40 shipped
My price: $35 shipped










Pending pairs are held for 24 hrs and then they are up for grabs again.


----------



## S.Otto

*Straps B & C PM sent & bill requested.*

Georgia pm sent on straps b & c.


----------



## JDMills

If anyone comes across a sport coat or suit in a 50R or shoes in 12 EEE, I'm your man :icon_smile_big:


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack Blazer 46L*

Price drop to $40 shipped to the lower 48. Last bump before eBay. Please PM if interested.



MDunle3199 said:


> Tagged 46L and listed as being made with Loro Piana wool. Asking $50 shipped to lower 48 please PM if interested


----------



## The Deacon

*PRICE DROPS accepting reasonable offers as well!*


The Deacon said:


> For your consideration, and best offers! A variety of contemporary and vintage fine shoes. I also sell on ebay with 100% feedback and over 400 transactions as 747pooh and on SF as The Deacon. First, vintage made in USA new old stock Bostonian Pebble Grain bluchers with black leather double soles and stacked leather heels in size 10 1/2 E/C, model 5732. Could work for 11D as well. Asking *$100 or best offers* shipped in CONUS, $129 International. Paypal and US postal money is accepted payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenson Loafers Style no 6566/01 14670 in size 11.5 F. Single sole and cushion insole. Can fit a 12D comfortably and possibly 12E. They fit me great and I where these sizes. They look to be store models and never worn outside. No nicks, scuffs or cuts. Asking *$100 or best offers* shipped CONUS, $125 international.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is Grenson made for Gordon Scott of New Bond Street London size 9E Black Leather Blucher double leather sole Oxfords with combination leather heel in very good used conditon. These could work for 10D as well. Asking $75 shipped in CONUS and $110 international.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy FULLY leather lined Nettleton Penny Loafers lightly worn in size 9B. A nice find. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Allen Edmonds Boulevard in size 14AA look to be worn once or twice, $50 shipped in CONUS, $70 International.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vaunted vintage J&M Hand Made wingtips in Brown size 8.5 C/A worn once all the crisscross sole markings are visible as is the internal markings and the "HAND MADE" engraving on the sole. No scuffs or cuts on toes, it's the light. A great example of the finest American craftmanship. The shoes are in great condition. Asking $175 shipped in CONUS $190 International.


----------



## Georgia

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=980616&postcount=5520

The BB suit has sold, and I updated the quantities of watchbands.

Offers now being accepted for the cashmere sweaters and the Bills.

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

PRL Madras Baracuda-style jacket, large

$20+shipping


----------



## AdamsSutherland

If anyone has an XL cotton jacket in a similar style (not necessarily material) to the one above. I may be interested.


----------



## Geoff Gander

Shoe trees (ref: ad 5476) are now sold. The two AEs are still available here, folks!


----------



## JDMills

Hi everyone, So I've been searching for a monkstrap in my size, but on luck, if anyone happens to have one (12 EEE) give me a shout, or some shoe trees :icon_smile_big: Im in need and the ones from here are like 30$.

P.S. Can someone tell me what CONUS is? Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## Mad Hatter

(CON)tinental (U)nited (S)tates.


----------



## etown883

*Southwick Navy Pinstripe 36/38 R*

Hello all, got this great Southwick Navy Pinstripe. I decided that its just not going to get enough use, and I have text books to buy. Great suit for a slimmer guy. 3/2 sack (of course). I did have the suit shortened about 3/4". However, I still think it looks great and could probably be let back out.

Measurements:
Shoulder = 17"
Length (BOC) = 30"
Chest = 19 3/4"
Top of pocket to bottom of jacket (for reference) = 9 3/4"
Inseam = 28" with 1 3/4" cuffs, about 1/2" to be let out
Waist = 16" across, with about 2" to be let out.

For reference, I'm 5'9" 150 lbs, and it fits great.

Just dry cleaned and ready to go.

Looking for $80 obo shipped.

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/suit1a.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit2d.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit3.jpg/
https://img18.imageshack.us/i/suit4.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Got quite a bit for sale...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested.

1. *Shorts* - All are in perfect shape. See measurements. 
*Asking $20 each shipped CONUS:*
a. Brooks Brothers red embroidered crab shorts - 35" waist
b. Polo Golf navy/white seersucker - 34" waist
c. Polo Ralph Lauren tan/white seersucker - 34" waist

_Details:_
https://img11.imageshack.us/i/img3097j.jpg/https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3098n.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img3096x.jpg/

2. *Polo Ralph Lauren 'The Big Shirt' OCBDs.* All in excellent condition, all size L. They all have the front pocket with the embroidered Polo Rider logo.
*Asking $20 each or all five for $80 shipped CONUS:*
(L-R)
a. Green* - SOLD*
b. Red* - SOLD*
c. White* - SOLD*
d. Blue oxford stripe* - SOLD*
e. Navy gingham* - SOLD*

Details:
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img3117d.jpg/https://img132.imageshack.us/i/img3118n.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img3119g.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img3120o.jpg/https://img176.imageshack.us/i/img3121k.jpg/

3. *Mountain Khakis Original Mountain Pants*. Near new condition. Size 32 x 32 (and measures 33 x 32). 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img3110wxt.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img3111gpv.jpg/

4. *Lacoste Polo Shirts.* All are in excellent condition. 
*Asking $20 each or all three for $50 shipped CONUS:*
a. Sky Blue - Size 6 - 45" chest* - SOLD*
b. Navy Blue - Size 6 - 45.5" chest* - SOLD*
c. Royal Blue - size 7 - 47" chest* - SOLD*

_Details:_
https://img223.imageshack.us/i/img3125.jpg/https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img3126r.jpg/https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img3127c.jpg/

5. *Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Pants.* Perfect condition. Size 36x32, measures a 37x32. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS** - SOLD*

_Details:_
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img3102c.jpg/

6. *Polo Ralph Lauren Gingham Shirts. * Both are in perfect condition. Size Large.
*Asking $20 each or both for $30 shipped CONUS:*
a. Red Gingham (25" chest)* - SOLD*
b. Pink Gingham (25" chest)* - SOLD*

_Details:_
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img3104i.jpg/https://img89.imageshack.us/i/img3105j.jpg/

7. *Two Gitman Brothers OCBDs.* Both are in perfect condition, and built like a tank. Size 15.5 x 34.
*Asking $20 each or both for $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img3099psp.jpg/

8. *Britches Vintage Milti-colored OCBD*. Excellent condition - one minor stain on the sleeve (pictured). Size M, measures 16 x 33 with a 23" chest.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3113v.jpg/https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img3114o.jpg/

9. *Mercer & Sons Oxford Stripe OCBD.* Excellent condition. Size 16.5 x 35.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS** - SOLD*

_Details:_
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img3122o.jpg/

10. *J. Crew Club Collar Dress Shirt. * Perfect condition. Size L; measures 16.5 x 35.5 with a 23" chest.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS** - SOLD*

_Details:_
https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3132o.jpg/

11. *India Madras Shirts.* All of the shirts are in excellent condition. 
*Asking $20 each shipped CONUS:*
a. J Crew Long Sleeved, size M (23" chest, 35" sleeve)
b. Vintage Gant - Size XL (24" chest)
c. Vingage Wimbledon by Hartwell - Size Large (22" chest)

_Details:_
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img3129r.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/img3130s.jpg/https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img3131o.jpg/

12. *Dooney & Bourke Surcingle Belt.* Hunter green w. Crimson stripe. Excellent condition. Size 38.
*Asking $10 shipped CONUS:*

_Details:_
https://img132.imageshack.us/i/img3134q.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## red96

Hi everyone,

I've got a couple of things I wanted to sell. No photos yet, but I'll get them up asap. In the meantime, let me know if you are interested.

- Peal & Co. Brooks brothers penny loafers made by Crockett and Jones. Size 9D. Channeled soles. Light to moderate wear. Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.

- NWT Lucky brand Jeans. Size 31 waist by 30 (short) length. Medium blue, labeled classic rise/fit and tapered leg. (I figured this is about as trad as blue jeans get!). Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

red96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got a couple of things I wanted to sell. No photos yet, but I'll get them up asap. In the meantime, let me know if you are interested.
> 
> - Peal & Co. Brooks brothers penny loafers made by Crockett and Jones. Size 9D. Channeled soles. Light to moderate wear. Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.
> 
> - NWT Lucky brand Jeans. Size 31 waist by 30 (short) length. Medium blue, labeled classic rise/fit and tapered leg. (*I figured this is about as trad as blue jeans get!*). Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.


FYI: Levi's 501s. Not that I have any right to speak on the subject. That just seems to the consensus among members here.


----------



## rgrossicone

*REDUCTIONS...need to sell*

Will consider reasonable offers also...



rgrossicone said:


> Getting rid of some shoes that I never really wore.
> 
> First Up are Allen Edmonds "Linden" split toe in Chili. They are a size 9D and have been worn at most 5 times. They are just a little too tight for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking *$65 *shipped in original box with bags.
> 
> Next up, Allen Edmonds McClain Wing tip in pebble brown chili. These are also a 9D and were worn to a wedding and to work, so a grand total of 2 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking *$125* shipped with original box and bags.
> 
> Lastly are a SWEET pair of Florsheim Saddle Shoes that I picked up here, but unfortunately are too small for my feet. They are a 9D also and have been polished up real nicely. Just asking what I paid here...*$40* shipped (sorry no bags or box with these).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accept paypal.
> 
> I'll be away from a computer all day so please be patient if I can't respond, but will get back to you tonight with answers to questions or anything else.
> 
> RGR


----------



## tonylumpkin

*A BUNCH OF THINGS THAT HAVEN'T SOLD AND HAVE TO GO!!!*

Most of these things have been listed before and haven't sold. I need to clear them out or off they go to a local charity. If no pictures are posted, I'll provide pictures on request.

1) If you're a size 7 I have enough boat shoes to last you the rest of your life! All of these are *brand new*. One is a Sperry Top-Sider (white soles), another a Bass (white soles) and the third an Orvis (brown soles, may have been worn once). $20 each or all three for $40. Add $5 if west of the Mississippi.
https://img38.imageshack.us/i/boatb.jpg/

2) *16.5/36 Brooks Brothers shirts*. All three are display shirts and have very slight dirtying (dust marks) from being on display. I sold a number of these with the same issue with no complaints. I also kept a half dozen for myself and they laundered perfectly. One is a white point collar, one a blue non-iron button down and one a white must iron button down. All are pinpoint !00% cotton. *SOLD*

3) *Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack grey herringbone suit*. The size is 44R. Pics and measurements for seriously interested. $25/$27.50 west of the Mississippi.

4) *100% wool L.L. Bean charcoal grey/cream ski sweater*. Made in Scotland. Beautiful sweater, never worn. Large/Tall $20/$22.50 east of the Mississippi.

5) Vintage *Bostonian Crown Windsor chestnut wingtip slip-ons*. Very lightly worn. These are USA made, all leather, combination heels, leather lined.
$22.50/$25 west of the Mississippi.

6) Once worn all leather *Sebago Penny loafers*. These are near perfect, but for minor wear on the soles. Burgundy 9.5 EEE. $25/$27.50

7) New, *womens* (do it for your trad wife) *Lands End penny loafers*. All leather. Made in the US. 9 N $20/$22.50

8) *Brooks Blend 3/2 sack navy blazer*. Tagged 44 L. $25/$27.50

9) *Norman Hilton* grey 3/2 sack pinstripe, 41R. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=860740&postcount=3711 $25/$27.50


----------



## TradTeacher

_Gents,

Selling a practically new Bean Field Jacket, size Small. This jacket has the button-out wool plaid liner. Worn less than 10 times last fall. Get it on the cheap! .

*sold*. Press Tweed still available._


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*Now $25, shipped in CONUS!*

(This really is a steal for a Harrington Baracuta!)



TweedyDon said:


> This is a Baracuta Harrington jacket in navy blue, with a red plaid lining, size 44L (might also work for a 44R or a 42L). It's an older jacket, made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.
> 
> I bought this on eBay at the start of the summer, knowing that it had a defective zip. I had my alterations tailor replace this with a new zipper that blends perfectly with the jacket, and then had the jacket cleaned and pressed.
> 
> Since then, it's been hanging in my closet, always losing out to my Barbour when I reach for a jacket. So, it's time to pass it on...
> 
> I paid just over $30 on ebay, and the new zipper cost $30, so I'd like to recoup *$45, shipped in CONUS*, if possible.
> 
> It does have two minor issues: there are two very small holes on the shoulder, and an inexpert repair of a small tear on the sleeve by the cuff; I've tried to capture these in the pictures.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/harrington002.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrington003.jpg/
> 
> Two small holes by the shoulder:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/harrington004.jpg/
> 
> Small inexpert repair by cuff:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/harrington005.jpg/


----------



## Window

Four nice shoes, all sold directly through google checkout! 

NNOS Barker Custom Grade size UK 8.5 (Medium?) : 

Florsheim Imperial Vintage Shell Longwings 9 D: 

Florsheim Imperial Black Shell Longwings 11 C: 

J&M Crown Aristocrafts Shell Cordovan Shortwings 10.5 D/B :


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on what I have left:

Two pairs of seersucker shorts: $20 shipped for both
Mountain Khakis: $20 shipped
Britches multi-colored OCBD: $15 shipped
Madras shirts: $15 shipped each


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced!*

Up for sale: nearly new Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black captoes, size 13A. Minimal creasing. Little wear on outsoles. Insoles like new. Asking *$65 shipped* ($5 extra if live west of Chicago).

Measurements (outsole): 13 1/2" length x 4 1/2" width

https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0720m.jpg https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0723uls.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

*BB Button Downs 15.5 x 34*

So I experimented with BB Traditional Fit and the cut just didn't work on me, so I am looking to pass along three BB button downs. All shirts are 15.5 x 34. One is a pink non-iron pinpoint, one is a blue non-iron pinpoint, and one is a uni stripe must-iron ocbd. The pink pinpoint and the ocbd are new and unworn (though they have been tried on), the blue pinpoint has been washed and dried but is unworn.

I am asking $99 shipped CONUS for the three, and I would like to sell them together. This is half of the LTV price, and I likely won't go any lower, since at least some of the shirts can be returned (its just a hassle, which is why I thought I'd start here).

Please PM with questions/interest.

Thanks!


----------



## Pink and Green

red96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got a couple of things I wanted to sell. No photos yet, but I'll get them up asap. In the meantime, let me know if you are interested.
> 
> - Peal & Co. Brooks brothers penny loafers made by Crockett and Jones. Size 9D. Channeled soles. Light to moderate wear. Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.
> 
> - NWT Lucky brand Jeans. Size 31 waist by 30 (short) length. Medium blue, labeled classic rise/fit and tapered leg. (I figured this is about as trad as blue jeans get!). Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.


Interested in the jeans, but need pics. 31 might be a little roomy though.


----------



## AlanC

Polo shirt price reduced: now *$20 delivered* CONUS, Paypal



AlanC said:


> Polo shirt, patterned
> Size 6 (according to this equivalent to--you guessed it--a Large)
> (retail $80+)


----------



## wacolo

*Price Drops*

*Price Drops.......*



wacolo said:


> I have prices listed but will consider trades on these. I am looking for a heavier shawl collar cardigan in a dark color size M or maybe S. Also a better pair of black dress shoes size 10D or so. Also OCBDs in 15.5.
> Ralph Lauren. I bought this one off of ebay a couple of years ago and the sellers measurements were a bit off. Crazy HEAVY gun check, and a pretty one at that. 3 Button and Side Vents I am guessing this is from their short lived Custom line from some time ago. No size or makers tag but there is a Union Label. Maybe made by Pietrafesa? If you want a nice piece for fall, here you go. No issues with condition. _*$60--->$50*_ shipped CONUS. Paypal please. Here are the measurements, which seem to indicate a 40L. I am a 40R and except for the sleeves and length it fits pretty well.
> 
> Chest-21.5
> Shoulders-19.5
> Length BOC-32
> Sleeve-25.5 (+1.5)
> 
> By coleman996
> 
> By coleman996
> https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19037dy4.jpghttps://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19038hg4.jpghttps://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19036yo2.jpghttps://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19035xv2.jpg
> 
> Pendleton Wool Jacket. Essentially a Baracuta in a great shade of green. Please see the main pic for the best idea of the color.No size listed but is fitting and measuring like a small, or a small medium. The sleeves are just a hair short on me, I am a 40R. No issues with condition. _*$50----$40*_ shipped CONUS. Paypal please. Here are the specs.....
> Chest-21.5
> Length-24.5
> Sleeves-33.5 (this is tough as there are no shoulder seams. I measured from the middle of the back, like a shirt. Not perfect but I wanted to give some kind of idea)
> 
> By coleman996
> https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp008.jpghttps://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp007.jpghttps://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp005.jpg
> 
> Current Southwick Navy Blazer. Navy Hopsack, 3 button, single vent. No issues with holes or stains. It is darted but it is also only *$60---$50* shipped CONUS. Paypal please. The specs are....
> Sized as 43R
> Chest- 22.5
> Sleeve-25.25
> Length from BOC-31
> Shoulders- 20
> 
> By coleman996
> https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp014.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp017.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*SEBAGO PENNY LOAFERS SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> *A BUNCH OF THINGS THAT HAVEN'T SOLD AND HAVE TO GO!!!*
> 
> Most of these things have been listed before and haven't sold. I need to clear them out or off they go to a local charity. If no pictures are posted, I'll provide pictures on request.
> 
> 1) If you're a size 7 I have enough boat shoes to last you the rest of your life! All of these are *brand new*. One is a Sperry Top-Sider (white soles), another a Bass (white soles) and the third an Orvis (brown soles, may have been worn once). $20 each or all three for $40. Add $5 if west of the Mississippi.
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/boatb.jpg/
> 
> 2) *16.5/36 Brooks Brothers shirts*. All three are display shirts and have very slight dirtying (dust marks) from being on display. I sold a number of these with the same issue with no complaints. I also kept a half dozen for myself and they laundered perfectly. One is a white point collar, one a blue non-iron button down and one a white must iron button down. All are pinpoint !00% cotton. *SOLD*
> 
> 3) *Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack grey herringbone suit*. The size is 44R. Pics and measurements for seriously interested. $25/$27.50 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 4) *100% wool L.L. Bean charcoal grey/cream ski sweater*. Made in Scotland. Beautiful sweater, never worn. Large/Tall $20/$22.50 east of the Mississippi.
> 
> 5) Vintage *Bostonian Crown Windsor chestnut wingtip slip-ons*. Very lightly worn. These are USA made, all leather, combination heels, leather lined.
> $22.50/$25 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 6) Once worn all leather *Sebago Penny loafers*. These are near perfect, but for minor wear on the soles. Burgundy 9.5 EEE. $25/$27.50
> 
> 7) New, *womens* (do it for your trad wife) *Lands End penny loafers*. All leather. Made in the US. 9 N $20/$22.50
> 
> 8) *Brooks Blend 3/2 sack navy blazer*. Tagged 44 L. $25/$27.50
> 
> 9) *Norman Hilton* grey 3/2 sack pinstripe, 41R. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=860740&postcount=3711 $25/$27.50


----------



## red96

red96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got a couple of things I wanted to sell. No photos yet, but I'll get them up asap. In the meantime, let me know if you are interested.
> 
> - Peal & Co. Brooks brothers penny loafers made by Crockett and Jones. Size 9D. Channeled soles. Light to moderate wear. Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.
> 
> - NWT Lucky brand Jeans. Size 31 waist by 30 (short) length. Medium blue, labeled classic rise/fit and tapered leg. (I figured this is about as trad as blue jeans get!). Asking $45 Shipped CONUS.


Took a little longer than I hoped, but here are the photos of the loafers and the jeans. Open to offers on both...


----------



## TweedyDon

*42R Donegal Mist tweed from Kevin and Howlin*

This is, alas, just too short for me.... It's tagged 42R and seems to run ture to size; please see measurements below. It's absolutely immaculate, and absolutely beautiful, especialy if you like your tweeds a tad on the LOUD side! This is a Donegal Mist, 60% Donegal wool, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere, woven in Co. Donegal, Ireland, by a weaver named Paddy Ward; this jacket was made by Kevin and Howlin, the premier tweed purveyors of Dublin. If this were just an inch or so longer it wouldn't be here...

Asking $65, or offers, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 25.5
Length: 30

*Pictures:*

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies014.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies015.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies018.jpg/




https://img36.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies019.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

^ That's a beaut, Don. I have a Donegal Mist jacket from Kevin & Howlan, and I love it. That one is tempting, but I'm not sure my wife wouldn't think me crazy if I wore a jacket that strongly checked.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Church's wingtips, 12 AA/A*

I bought these back in graduate school, when I was young and foolish, thinking that maybe the tightness of them would counterbalance the fact that they were too long for me.

I was wrong.

So, they're here now! They need to be resoled (although they could be worn as-is), have some minor damage (shown) to the back of one and the front of the other, and so they're just *$20 shipped in CONUS*! These would be great knocking-about or rain shoes.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies001.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies002.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies003.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies004.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris Tweed overcoat*

This is one of two Harris Tweed overcoats that I'll be listing that I've now shrunk out of!

This one is a lovely rare dark forest green coat, in Very Good condition; it does have two minor flaws that prevent it from being excellent. (One of the buttons is missing, but this is easily replaced--and I might even have it myself--and it has a small tear in the lining, which could be re-sewn in about five minutes. There are no other marks or flaws on this coat; if there seem to be, it's just camera flash!). There's no size listed, but measurements are below. I suspect that this would work for someone 46R, or maybe better for a 48R, possibly a long. Maybe even a 50R, without a jacket underneath! This is a _*large *_coat....

Asking *$55 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Length: 45.25
Sleeve: 17 (Please note that this has raglan sleeves, and so this is the measurement on the underseam, from the armpit to the hem).

*Pictures:*

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies022.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies023.jpg/

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies024.jpg/

Interior pocket:

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies025.jpg/

Small tear in lining (vertical only; not an "L" shape tear):

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies026.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*3/2 sack suit from The English Shop of Princeton*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a beautiful 3/2 sack suit in dove grey herringbone from The English Shop of Princeton. It has a lovely lapel roll, flat-front trousers with buttons for suspenders, and 1.75" cuffs. It's in immaculate condition... and just a little too short for me.

This seems to be about a 42R, but please see measurements.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Shoulder: 18.25
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24.25 (+ 3" under)
Length: 30.25

*Trousers:*

Waist: 19 (measured flat; c.38")
Inseam: 31.5 (+ 1" under)
Cuffs: 1.75"

*Pictures:*

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies006.jpg/

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies007.jpg/

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies008.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies009.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE Southwick suit!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

I received this suit from Thom Brown's Schooldays, free, with another suit I bought from him. It's lovely, but just too big for me now, so I'd like to pass it on, free. *Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Trousers:

Waist: 19.75 (measurement flat)
Inseam: 29 (+3.5")

Jacket:

Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 24
Chest: 22
Length: 30

*Pictures:*

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies010.jpg/

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies011.jpg/

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies012.jpg/

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies013.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 38/32 tradly wool trousers*

These were hiding from me during my recent cull of my old size 38s, but they're here now! No maker's name, no size tag, although they measure to a size 38/32 (with 3" turned under). They're flat fronts, dark charcoal, and although there's no fabric tag I'm sure they're wool.

*Asking $15 or offers shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Pictures:*

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies020.jpg/

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies021.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Orgetorix said:


> ^ That's a beaut, Don. I have a Donegal Mist jacket from Kevin & Howlan, and I love it. That one is tempting, but I'm not sure my wife wouldn't think me crazy if I wore a jacket that strongly checked.


Thanks, orgetorix! Donegal Mists *are* gorgeous--I just wish this one was a bit longer. I was tempted to keep it--the loud checks really grow on one after a while, like, say, ten minutes--but it just a tad too small....


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ben Silver 40S blazer*

Not mine, but a lovely 40S Ben Silver 3/2 sack blazer for $59 over at SF:


----------



## Window

Allen Edmonds Brentwood, used once or twice. Lightly worn, practically new. These are available through Google Checkout or Paypal, and of course other methods are fine as well.

Size 9.5 EEE

Black Calfskin Leather uppers, leather outsole, rubber sole

Four-eyelet blucher. Overlay moc-toe plug. Full leather linings. Split reverse welt. Double oak leather soles and custom heel. Made in USA/Imported.

These were made on Allen Edmonds #3 last which is very similar to Aldens Barrie last.

Dimensions: 11.75" length, 4.5" width

Retail $295, asking $85.










Vintage Orvis Blucher Mocs.

Size: 7 EEE

Made in USA

Solid, high quality feel with thick supple leather and hardy leather outsoles and partial rubber heels. Fully leather lined, moccasin construction.Minor wear overall, excellent condition.

I'm guessing these sold around $100 retail. I'm asking $45, shipped.

Google checkout link:


----------



## Window

Here are some Peal & Co. Brooks Brothers "Raywood" wingtip loafers. Single row of nails in the heel seems to indicate Crockett & Jones manufacture. These are also look fairly old, though lightly used. Not sure what era they are from.

Made in England.

Size is 10.5 D. US Sized.

Dimensions: Outsole width 3.75" Length 11.75"

Condition: Very good to excellent. The soles appear to be channeled. They are goodyear welted. The outsoles and heels have only moderate scuffing. Minor signs of use/age on the uppers, but there are a couple small dings on the right toe where someone maybe clipped a stair. Inner lining while not flawless is very good and not strongly imprinted at all. Overall, these are pretty old but clearly not worn much. I took a shine cloth to them and hey came back to life instantly as the thin layer of dust was cleared away.

Retail: $528, asking $130 shipped

Paypal and google checkout are available as forms of payment, and Postal MO are fine as well.

Google link:


----------



## TweedyDon

*AE "Garner" monkstraps, 10.5 D*

I bought these from eBay, and never wore them--I'm just not a monkstrap person! Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS* (shoe trees not included--sorry!)

They're in Very Good condition; just need a polish and you're off!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire006.jpg/

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire008.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooksaire 3/2 sack*

Ok, I've finally decided to part with my Brooks Bros. "Brooksaire" 3/2 sack, having had to acknowledge that it's too big for me now at 45ML (45 Medium-Long). This size could work for a 44R or L, a 45 R or L, or (maybe) a 46 R or L; please see measurements below. This is navy blue with a subtle windowpane overcheck.

It's in excellent condition, and beautifully lightweight, with a lovely drape.

Asking *$40 shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.5 (+3")
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.25

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire009.jpg/

Closest to true colour:

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire010.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire011.jpg/

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire012.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Harris Tweed overcoat; XL or L*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is another reluctant sale, but this coat really is far too large for me now. This is something of a "stealth" Harris Tweed. On first sight, it looks like a rather conservative and standard mid-grey coat, but when you get close to it you notice not only the lovely texture of the tweed, but also the tiny flecks of red and moss green speckled throughout... Both this subtlety, and the really excellent condition this coat is in, make it something of a prize!

It was made for Varsity-Town Clothes, and sold by The Quality Shop in Portsmouth, Va..

*Please PM with interest.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24.75
Length: 44.25
Sleeve: 21 (PLEASE NOTE this is the sleeve measurement from the armpit to the hem on the UNDERSEAM, not from shoulder to cuff, since this coat has raglan sleeves.)

*Pictures:*

*(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire001.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire002.jpg/

https://img511.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire003.jpg/

*Note the beautiful, subtle, flecks of colour:*

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire004.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/brooksaire005.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

A have just listed a Filson Bush Jacket, size Large, in the SALES forum.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Final Tweed Purge*

This afternoon I steeled myself, and went through my closets purging any tweed that didn't really fit. The devastation was terrible, and the victims will all be appearing here over the next couple of days.

*Some highlights include:*

A 46R Gloverall duffle in dark navy, with a tartan lining.
Two 44L Brooks 3/2 herringbone tweed sacks, one in dark charcoal, one in dark brown, both in excellent condition.
Several beautiful Harris tweeds, mainly in the 44R-46L range.
A 44R J. Press 3/2 sack in muted grey and blue glen plaid.
A bespoke 3/2 sack in houndstooth.
A Thom James blazer (46L?) with working cuffs.
A BB Golden Fleece blazer, size 44L. *Claimed, pending payment.*
A Burberry blazer. Claimed
A heavyweight DAKS blazer.

All will be priced to clear--*please PM with any initial interest*!


----------



## TweedyDon

Now asking *$50 shipped in CONUS*!



TweedyDon said:


> This is, alas, just too short for me.... It's tagged 42R and seems to run ture to size; please see measurements below. It's absolutely immaculate, and absolutely beautiful, especialy if you like your tweeds a tad on the LOUD side! This is a Donegal Mist, 60% Donegal wool, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere, woven in Co. Donegal, Ireland, by a weaver named Paddy Ward; this jacket was made by Kevin and Howlin, the premier tweed purveyors of Dublin. If this were just an inch or so longer it wouldn't be here...
> 
> Asking $65, or offers, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 30
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies014.jpg/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies015.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies018.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies019.jpg/


----------



## TradTeacher

*BNWT Gitman Vintage Blue/White Butcher Stripe BD, size Medium*

Gitman Vintage Blue and White Butcher Stripe BD shirt, size Medium. Brand new with tag. Purchased from Context. Tried on, never worn. Beautiful shirt that sold out quickly.

*Measurements:* 
Shoulder...18.5"/Pit 2 Pit...21.5"/Sleeve...25.5"/Length...31.5"

Paid $135 for it. Selling for *$100 shipped* to CONUS.


----------



## haporth

*Southwick for Cable Car Houndstooth Sack,38 R*

This is a miniature houndstooth sack jacket by Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers, it is in very clean condition , 3/2 roll and full canvas construction. I believe it to be a 38 reg,it measures 18 shoulders, 21 1/2 chest, 23 shoulder to cuff and 29 1/2 length.​
























$50 shipped within the Conus, many thanks.
Item Sold, Many Thanks.


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> This afternoon I steeled myself, and went through my closets purging any tweed that didn't really fit. The devastation was terrible, and the victims will all be appearing here over the next couple of days.
> 
> *Some highlights include:*
> 
> A 46R Gloverall duffle in dark navy, with a tartan lining.
> Two 44L Brooks 3/2 herringbone tweed sacks, one in dark charcoal, one in dark brown, both in excellent condition.
> Several beautiful Harris tweeds, mainly in the 44R-46L range.
> A 44R J. Press 3/2 sack in muted grey and blue glen plaid.
> A bespoke 3/2 sack in houndstooth.
> A Thom James blazer (46L?) with working cuffs.
> A BB Golden Fleece blazer, size 44L. *Claimed, pending payment.*
> A Burberry blazer.
> A heavyweight DAKS blazer.
> 
> All will be priced to clear--*please PM with any initial interest*!


I'll be keeping my eyes peeled on what appears in the 44L range 

Brian


----------



## tonylumpkin

Brooks shirts are available again.



tonylumpkin said:


> *A BUNCH OF THINGS THAT HAVEN'T SOLD AND HAVE TO GO!!!*
> 
> Most of these things have been listed before and haven't sold. I need to clear them out or off they go to a local charity. If no pictures are posted, I'll provide pictures on request.
> 
> 1) If you're a size 7 I have enough boat shoes to last you the rest of your life! All of these are *brand new*. One is a Sperry Top-Sider (white soles), another a Bass (white soles) and the third an Orvis (brown soles, may have been worn once). *SOLD*
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/boatb.jpg/
> 
> 2) *16.5/36 Brooks Brothers shirts*. All three are display shirts and have very slight dirtying (dust marks) from being on display. I sold a number of these with the same issue with no complaints. I also kept a half dozen for myself and they laundered perfectly. One is a white point collar, one a blue non-iron button down and one a white must iron button down. All are pinpoint !00% cotton. $25 for all three, $27.50 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 3) *Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack grey herringbone suit*. The size is 44R. Pics and measurements for seriously interested. $25/$27.50 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 4) *100% wool L.L. Bean charcoal grey/cream ski sweater*. Made in Scotland. Beautiful sweater, never worn. Large/Tall $20/$22.50 east of the Mississippi.
> 
> 5) Vintage *Bostonian Crown Windsor chestnut wingtip slip-ons*. Very lightly worn. These are USA made, all leather, combination heels, leather lined.
> $22.50/$25 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 6) Once worn all leather *Sebago Penny loafers*. These are near perfect, but for minor wear on the soles. Burgundy 9.5 EEE. *SOLD*
> 
> 7) New, *womens* (do it for your trad wife) *Lands End penny loafers*. All leather. Made in the US. 9 N $20/$22.50
> 
> 8) *Brooks Blend 3/2 sack navy blazer*. Tagged 44 L. $25/$27.50
> 
> 9) *Norman Hilton* grey 3/2 sack pinstripe, 41R. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=860740&postcount=3711 *SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

And so my tweed purge begins!

*Both jackets are now claimed--thank you!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) J. Press 3/2 sack tweed*

The first to go is a J. Press 3/2 sack in a lovely muted tweed. Tagged a 44R, and seems to run true to size; please see measurements below. Excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19.25
Chest: 22.25
Sleeve: 25.5 (+ 2.5 to let down)
Length: 31.25

*Pictures:*

*(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge004.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge005.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge006.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge007.jpg/

*2) Bespoke 3/2 sack houndstooth tweed*

This is a beautiful bespoke tweed! I purchased this from tonylumpkin last Fall, and never got to wear it owing to weight loss. It's in excellent condition, and has a wonderful lapel roll. There's no size label--after all, it's bespoke--but it fits like a 44R.

Asking for slightly less than I paid, if I remembr correctly.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2.5)
Chest: 23.25
Length: 31.5

*Pictures:*

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge012.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge013.jpg/

Note bespoke lining:

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge014.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Bros. 3/2 sacks in herringbone, 44L*

These are very reluctant sales, as these are absolutely gorgeous jackets; the old Brooks quality shines through in both.

*1) BB 3/2 sack in grey herringbone. *

*Claimed.*

This is beautiful, and in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 26 (+ 2.5)
Length: 32.5

*Pictures:*

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge016.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge017.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge018.jpg/

*2) BB "Makers" 3/2 sack in dark brown herringbone.*

Another lovely jacket! The colour is best seen on the last picture, by the label; my apologies for my awful photography!

*Claimed*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19.25
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2.25)
Length: 32.25

*Pictures:*

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge001.jpg/

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge002.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*44L Harris tweed jacket*

This isn't a 3/2 sack, but it should be of interest nonetheless; it's a traditional herringbone Harris Tweed from the trad. store Wallach's, with the classic muted striping of the Harris. This has no size label, but measures and fits like a 44L. It's in excellent condition. *Asking $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 26 (+3)
Length: 31.75

*Pictures:*

(My apologies again for my poor pictures; this is a lovely dark herringbone with muted heathery stripes subtley woven in--all of which I've failed to capture!)

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge020.jpg/

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge021.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweedpurge022.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*46R Gloverall duffle (maybe work for a 46L or 48R?)*

This is beautiful. It's NOT the unlined version of the Gloverall duffle, but the very heavy, very trad., very high quality Made in England tartan lined version. Check previous threads for multiple endorsements! This is a tradly navy blue, and in excellent condition. The only flaw is that it's missing a toggle, although this can easily be replaced; Gloverall will send you one cheaply, together with a replacement leather attachment. You can contact Gloverall here: https://www.gloverall.com/

This is tagged a 46R, and runs true to size for a duffle--which means it runs a tad big, so could perhaps also work for a 46L or a 48R.

*Asking $85, shipped in CONUS, or offers.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 21
Sleeve: 27.5
Length: 44

*Pictures:*

*(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)*

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers001.jpg/

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers002.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers003.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers005.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers006.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*DAKS Blazer, bespoke Tom James sports jacket*

The last two jackets until Friday! :icon_smile: Please note that the Tom James bespoke is canvassed, and has working surgeon's cuffs. *I believe that the DAKS is around a 42S/R, and the James around a 44L.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) DAKS blazer. *

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

This is not trad., but an English classic, and so someone here might like it. It's a rather heavyweight navy blazer, darted, with a two button closure. It has the signature DAKS lining, and classic DAKS inside tag and buttons. There's no size tag, so please check measurements. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and has been freshly dry-cleaned. 


*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18
Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25 (+2.25)
Length: 30.25

*Pictures:*

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers007.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers008.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers009.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers010.jpg/

*2) Tom James bespoke sports jacket*

This is beautiful, with one tiny flaw; a small thread pull of one thread by the shoulder. (I've tried to show this below.) This is bespoke, and was made in 1995. It is, I believe, fully canvassed, and has working surgeon's cuffs. Another victim of my weight loss, alas! This could readily be converted to a blazer with the addition of brass buttons, available from ebay for around $8 a set, shipped.

*Asking $45 shipped in CONUS, or offers.*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 22.25
Length: 31.5

*Pictures:*

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers011.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers012.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers013.jpg/

Single thread pull:

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers014.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I have also found another pair of wool charcoal trousers, by J.G. Hook, in the same size. So, *$18 for both, shipped in CONUS*!



TweedyDon said:


> These were hiding from me during my recent cull of my old size 38s, but they're here now! No maker's name, no size tag, although they measure to a size 38/32 (with 3" turned under). They're flat fronts, dark charcoal, and although there's no fabric tag I'm sure they're wool.
> 
> *Asking $15 or offers shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies020.jpg/
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies021.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*Now $50 shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is one of two Harris Tweed overcoats that I'll be listing that I've now shrunk out of!
> 
> This one is a lovely rare dark forest green coat, in Very Good condition; it does have two minor flaws that prevent it from being excellent. (One of the buttons is missing, but this is easily replaced--and I might even have it myself--and it has a small tear in the lining, which could be re-sewn in about five minutes. There are no other marks or flaws on this coat; if there seem to be, it's just camera flash!). There's no size listed, but measurements are below. I suspect that this would work for someone 46R, or maybe better for a 48R, possibly a long. Maybe even a 50R, without a jacket underneath! This is a _*large *_coat....
> 
> Asking *$55 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Length: 45.25
> Sleeve: 17 (Please note that this has raglan sleeves, and so this is the measurement on the underseam, from the armpit to the hem).
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies022.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies023.jpg/
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies024.jpg/
> 
> Interior pocket:
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies025.jpg/
> 
> Small tear in lining (vertical only; not an "L" shape tear):
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies026.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Atlas topframe briefcase*

A lovely trad. staple from an established American company! This is in excellent condition, although it does have some very minor patina from occasional use. As can be seen in the pictures, all of the hardware is still nice and bright, and the leather is in excellent condition.

I'm only passing this along as I now have an old Peal & Co. briefcase which has replaced this one--and I hope that I use the Peal more than I used this Atlas!

*Asking $95, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/atlas001.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/atlas006.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/atlas005.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/atlas003.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/atlas004.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/atlas006.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Hey guys, I am moving some shoes out of the way, they annoy me because they don't fit. Send me a PM, open to offers or trades.

*SOLD* Lloyd and Haig burgundy calf wingtip bals, marked 10M, clean inside, about a 7.5 out of 10 overall. Approx inside length 11 inches; outside sole 12 1/8 x 4 1/4. $25 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*



















Footjoy funky monks, marked 9 AA/B, apparently never worn. Very narrow; I am a 9D or C, usually, and I could barely get my foot in these. Approx inside length 11 1/2 inches; outside sole 11 3/4 x 4. An unusual shoe for the man with a skinny foot. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Hickey Freeman sportcoat, 43R*

Hickey Freeman mainline (possibly MTO) sportcoat in a tan check with blue and lavender accents. Fabric is a lightweight silk/wool blend which has a great soft hand and slight slubbiness here and there. The jacket is typical of HF mainline's excellent construction; it is fully canvassed with handstitched buttonholes and other handwork throughout the jacket.

Size is marked 43R; please see measurements for specifics. 
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Length (from bottom of collar: 31.5"
Sleeves: 24" with 1.5" to let out

Asking $50 shipped CONUS; Paypal. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## JohnMS

*Looking to buy 20 mm grosgrain/nylon watch straps*

I see that Central Watch has a small selection of 20 mm nylon straps, does anyone on the forum have some of this size of straps they'd like to sell/exchange?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*The Tom James is now $30, for a quick sale!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Tom James bespoke sports jacket*
> 
> This is beautiful, with one tiny flaw; a small thread pull of one thread by the shoulder. (I've tried to show this below.) This is bespoke, and was made in 1995. It is, I believe, fully canvassed, and has working surgeon's cuffs. Another victim of my weight loss, alas! This could readily be converted to a blazer with the addition of brass buttons, available from ebay for around $8 a set, shipped.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Chest: 22.25
> Length: 31.5
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers011.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers012.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers013.jpg/
> 
> Single thread pull:
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/duffleandblazers014.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Hanover L.B. Sheppard Shell Cordovan Longwings 8.5 D*

Vintage used L.B. Sheppard Signature longwings by Hanover. The double soles and rubber heels both have plenty of wear remaining. The uppers have no nicks, tears or gouges. The size is 8.5 B/D. Asking $135 CONUS.
*
ADDITIONAL PICTURES HERE* https://yfrog.com/0xhanshell2jx
https://img119.imageshack.us/i/hanshell.jpg/
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/hanshell3.jpg/


----------



## markdc

*Fully-Canvassed Southwick Suit - 39R*

*Description:*
- ~38R/S (not tagged)
- Midnight navy, with burgundy stripes
- Fully-canvassed
- Single-vent
- 2 buttons
- Pleated trousers
- Tailored in the USA

*Measurements:*
- Chest: 20" (pit-to-pit)
- Sleeve: 23"
- Shoulder:18"
- Length: 29.75"
- Waist: 31" (Can be let out at least another ~2.5 inches)
- Inseam: 28" with 1.5" cuffs

*Yours for $90 shipped CONUS, or make me a reasonable offer!*

Note: Actual suit color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate


----------



## AlanC

Polo shirt price reduced (again!): now *$15 delivered* CONUS, Paypal



AlanC said:


> Polo shirt, patterned
> Size 6 (according to this equivalent to--you guessed it--a Large)
> (retail $80+)


----------



## swb120

*ALL SOLD Dobbs & Brooks Bros. fedoras, like new, sz 7 1/2*

Up for sale are two fedoras, each size 7 1/2. In mint condition (they look almost brand new, as if they've never been worn). Dobbs fedoras retail for around 150-160; Brooks Bros. likely the same or more. Asking *$45 shipped* per hat.

1) Dobbs *SOLD*

https://img362.imageshack.us/i/img1130y.jpg/ https://img362.imageshack.us/i/img1131.jpg/ https://img369.imageshack.us/i/img1132.jpg/

2) Brooks Brothers *SOLD*

https://img369.imageshack.us/i/img1123.jpg/ https://img211.imageshack.us/i/img1126y.jpg/ https://img114.imageshack.us/i/img1128w.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*10 Braces & Surcingle Belts: Trafalgar, Brooks Brothers*

Up for sale are braces and surcingle belts in mint condition.

Braces: Asking *$25 shipped *per brace.

[from left]
1) Trafalgar, Olive/Maroon
2) Brooks Brothers, Navy/White (made in UK)
3) Trafalgar, Yellow/Maroon
4) Trafalgar, Navy/Maroon

[from left]
5) Dooney & Bourke, Navy/White (made in UK)
6) Trafalgar, Navy/Maroon
7) Trafalgar, Stripe/Maroon

add't photos of the braces:
https://img114.imageshack.us/i/img1136.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img1139a.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img1142m.jpg/ https://img366.imageshack.us/i/img1140.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img1144c.jpg/

Belts: asking *$20 shipped *per belt

[from left]
8) Trafalgar, sz 36
9) Coach, sz 32
10) Coach, sz 34


----------



## AlanC

swb120 said:


> Up for sale are two fedoras, each size 7 1/2. In mint condition (they look almost brand new, as if they've never been worn). Dobbs fedoras retail for around 150-160; Brooks Bros. likely the same or more. Asking *$45 shipped* per hat.


Great hats, steal of price in that size.

FYI, the Dobbs is a homburg, indicated by the curled brim all around.


----------



## swb120

Thanks, Alan. They're lovely hats...just slightly too big for me. I hope someone here can use them.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Donegal Tweed herringbone topcoat*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a beautiful Donegal tweed topcoat in classic black and white herringbone, made of tweed woven by one Joseph Carr in Co. Donegal, Ireland.

I just received this from ebay, and it's a little too short for me. It's a really beautiful coat, and I wish it fit... I would estimate this at a 40-42 R or S, leaning towards the smaller size (e.g., 40 R or S).

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.75
Length: 40.5
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 25

*Pictures:*

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img8211f.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img8214f.jpg/

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/img8216l.jpg/

https://img211.imageshack.us/i/img8219f.jpg/

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/img8220obq.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 46 Barbour Border*

As a result of my weight loss my much-loved navy blue Barbour Border needs a new home. This is the old, good kind with pop-in studs for the teddybear liner and the old-style dark blue tartan lining. It's in Very Good/Excellent used condition with no rips or tears. (Except, I think, for about a 1.5 fray/tear in the lining near the bottom, but I'll have to check this!) It does need a rewax, and has initials sewn onto the interior tag, but these could be unpicked in seconds if you'd prefer.

*Please PM with interest/offers!*

*Asking $125 shipped in CONUS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed, thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> A lovely trad. staple from an established American company! This is in excellent condition, although it does have some very minor patina from occasional use. As can be seen in the pictures, all of the hardware is still nice and bright, and the leather is in excellent condition.
> 
> I'm only passing this along as I now have an old Peal & Co. briefcase which has replaced this one--and I hope that I use the Peal more than I used this Atlas!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TradTeacher

*Charcoal Herringbone Tweed Sack, sz. 40R*

Beautiful vintage charcoal Herringbone Tweed 3/2 sack jacket. Patch & flap pockets. Two button sleeve. High button cut. Size 40 R.

Measurements:
Chest...22"/Shoulder...18"/Length...31"/Sleeve...25"

Priced to move at *$40 shipped* to CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Gitman Vintage Blue and White Butcher Stripe BD shirt, size Medium. Brand new with tag. Purchased from Context. Tried on, never worn. Beautiful shirt that sold out quickly.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Shoulder...18.5"/Pit 2 Pit...21.5"/Sleeve...25.5"/Length...31.5"
> 
> Paid $135 for it. Selling for *$100 shipped* to CONUS.


Shirt is now* sold.*


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Gents,
> 
> Selling a few of my vintage Tweed Sack jackets. All jackets have been dry cleaned and stored carefully. Beautiful condition.
> 
> 1. J. Press Houndstooth Sack jacket. A true gem! 3/2, narrow lapels, 2 buttons on sleeve.
> Measurements: Chest...21"/Sleeve...25"/Shoulder...18"/Length...30.5"
> 
> Selling it for what I have in it...*$50 shipped*.


Jacket is *sold*


----------



## anonymouz

tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage used L.B. Sheppard Signature longwings by Hanover. The double soles and rubber heels both have plenty of wear remaining. The uppers have no nicks, tears or gouges. The size is 8.5 B/D. Asking $135 CONUS.
> *
> ADDITIONAL PICTURES HERE* https://yfrog.com/0xhanshell2jx


How do these fit compared to Florsheim Imperials?


----------



## haporth

Hopefully these items are considered within the parameters of this forum, first up ,a vintage tartan short jacket with patch pockets , epaulettes and adjustable buckles at the waist ,made in England for Carroll and Co, marked size 42 it would appear to wear a little smaller, 18 shoulders, 24 chest and 24 shoulder to cuff,
















$40 shipped in the Conus.

Secondly an Invertere corduroy casual coat, the pocket flaps and half belt are suede and it is lined in a medium weight wool tattersall, I believe the buttons are replacements and it has a couple of minor marks. This is a tagged size of 40 and has 19 inch shoulders,a 22 inch chest, 24.5 shoulder to cuff and is 32.5 inches long.
























$50 shipped within the Conus, many thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shetland available again!*

*This is available again, for just $50, or offer, shipped in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest.*



TweedyDon said:


> I love this jacket, but I'm going to have to admit that it's too big for me now.  It's size 45L, and runs true (alas for me...) It's made from Scottish shetland wool, and is gorgeous; my poor photographs don't do this justice at all. The tweed is flecked throughout with dark red, heather green, pumpkin orange, and gorseflower yellow, and is on the subtley speckled grey and white background of the better Donegals. The lapel roll is perfect, and the hand of the Shetland is simply lovely!
> 
> It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 25 (with 2.5" turned under)
> Length: 32
> 
> Asking *$75, or offers, shipped in CONUS*--or (and *MUCH preferred*!) trade for another BB 3/2 shetland between 42-44L!
> 
> *NB: The weird ghostly film in the second picture is just a result of my poor photography skills; this jacket is neither haunted, nor marked or faded in any way!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets021.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets022.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*Claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is one of two Harris Tweed overcoats that I'll be listing that I've now shrunk out of!
> 
> This one is a lovely rare dark forest green coat, in Very Good condition; it does have two minor flaws that prevent it from being excellent. (One of the buttons is missing, but this is easily replaced--and I might even have it myself--and it has a small tear in the lining, which could be re-sewn in about five minutes. There are no other marks or flaws on this coat; if there seem to be, it's just camera flash!). There's no size listed, but measurements are below. I suspect that this would work for someone 46R, or maybe better for a 48R, possibly a long. Maybe even a 50R, without a jacket underneath! This is a _*large *_coat....
> 
> Asking *$55 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Length: 45.25
> Sleeve: 17 (Please note that this has raglan sleeves, and so this is the measurement on the underseam, from the armpit to the hem).
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies022.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies023.jpg/
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies024.jpg/
> 
> Interior pocket:
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies025.jpg/
> 
> Small tear in lining (vertical only; not an "L" shape tear):
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies026.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Border pictures added!*

*On hold, pending trade!*

Pictures added!

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/coat001.jpg/

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/coat007.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/coat005.jpg/

These are the only two small holes in this Barbour:

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/coat003.jpg/

The very small fray/tear in the lining:

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/coat004.jpg/



TweedyDon said:


> As a result of my weight loss my much-loved navy blue Barbour Border needs a new home. This is the old, good kind with pop-in studs for the teddybear liner and the old-style dark blue tartan lining. It's in Very Good/Excellent used condition with no rips or tears. (Except, I think, for about a 1.5 fray/tear in the lining near the bottom, but I'll have to check this!) It does need a rewax, and has initials sewn onto the interior tag, but these could be unpicked in seconds if you'd prefer.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Asking $125 shipped in CONUS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hartmann briefcase*

I bought this from eBay some time ago thinking it was belting leather (as it was described as such...) but I suspect that it's a man-made material, instead. In fairness to the seller I didn't realise this for a couple of months (I didn't use it during this time) as it looks awfully like belting leather, but careful examination shows it might not be.

In any case, I've decided that I'm only going to use my Peal and old Filson briefcase now, so this is up for grabs, cheap! This would make a very good beater case.

*(I'll also be listing my Tom-Cruise-in-Valkyrie-style Made in the USA Korchmar case later today or tomorrow, too!)*

Asking *$40, or offers, shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

(PS: Pictures taken at my office. I don't choose to live with grey acrylic pile carpet!)

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase001.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase004.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase008.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase007.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase006.jpg/

Scratch on back--easily polished out:

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandcase002.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

Vintage used L.B. Sheppard Signature longwings by Hanover. The double soles and rubber heels both have plenty of wear remaining. The uppers have no nicks, tears or gouges. The size is 8.5 B/D. Asking $135 *NOW $120 CONUS*.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES HERE* https://yfrog.com/0xhanshell2jx
https://img119.imageshack.us/i/hanshell.jpg/
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/hanshell3.jpg/


----------



## markdc

*Navy Southwick Suit - 38R/S*

Price drop! *Now $82 shipped CONUS.*



markdc said:


> *Description:*
> - ~38R/S (not tagged)
> - Midnight navy, with burgundy stripes
> - Fully-canvassed
> - Single-vent
> - 2 buttons
> - Pleated trousers
> - Tailored in the USA
> 
> *Measurements:*
> - Chest: 20" (pit-to-pit)
> - Sleeve: 23"
> - Shoulder:18"
> - Length: 29.75"
> - Waist: 31" (Can be let out at least another ~2.5 inches)
> - Inseam: 28" with 1.5" cuffs
> 
> *Yours for $82 shipped CONUS, or make me a reasonable offer!*
> 
> Note: Actual suit color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate


----------



## TweedyDon

*PayPal problems*

I've noticed that PayPal is being difficult today, refusing to recognise people's email addresses. I've found that the way round this problem is to enter them in manually, rather than cutting-and-pasting.

I hope this is helpful info. to others here!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tom Cruise in Valkyrie-style Korchmar briefcase!*

*Claimed, pending payment--thank you!*

This is the last to go in my Great Briefcase Cull!

As the pictures show, this is a Korchmar Made in the USA briefcase similar to that sported by Tom Cruise in Valkyrie. It has three interior compartments. It's in Very Good condition, with NO major issues; just some patina from use. This is a ridiculously heavyweight bag!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/briefcase2001.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/briefcase2002.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/briefcase2003.jpg/

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/briefcase2004.jpg/

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/briefcase2006.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/briefcase2005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*NB: Updates and further price reductions in post below!*

Price drops on remaining items! *I'm happy to accept offers on all of the following*. And please don't worry if you think your offer would be too low--you might be pleasantly surprised, as I'd _really_ like to clear these items out of my closet soon!

All prices include shipping in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

Gloverall duffle, size 46 (maybe work for a 48?) now *$60* shipped in CONUS:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=982502&postcount=5573

2 pairs of wool charcoal trousers, size 38: *Claimed*

Tom James sports jacket with working cuffs, now $25:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=982512&postcount=5574

44L Harris tweed jacket, now $35:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=982493&postcount=5572

45L BB Brooksaire 3/2 sack: *Claimed*

10.5D AE Garner monkstraps: *Claimed*

Church's wingtips, 12 AA/A, now $15:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=981921&postcount=5551

Baracuta Harrington, navy blue, 44: *Claimed*

42R Donegal Mist from Kevin and Howlin: *Claimed*

Madras 3/2 sack from The English Shop, now just $35:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=977195&postcount=5427

45L BB 3/2 sack shetland, now just $45:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=977702&postcount=5446


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Beautiful vintage charcoal Herringbone Tweed 3/2 sack jacket. Patch & flap pockets. Two button sleeve. High button cut. Size 40 R.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest...22"/Shoulder...18"/Length...31"/Sleeve...25"
> 
> Priced to move at *$40 shipped* to CONUS.


Jacket is *sold* pending payment.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Prices reduced on the following tweed jackets. The Harris Tweed IS available.*

I have several vintage tweed jackets that I've collected, and with fall fast (Monday, it will be September) approaching, its time to post some of them. These are all vintage tweeds in very good condition. Any issues I have found are mentioned in the individual descriptions, below. I'm asking $55 *NOW>>$45 east CONUS/$47.50 west* for each. Contact me for a discount on multiple jackets.

*1*
Southwick tan and brown (with some other highlights) 3/2 sack in size 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 29" from the bottom of the collar. This jacket is missing the bottom button.

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/south.jpg/
https://img504.imageshack.us/i/south2.jpg/
https://img269.imageshack.us/i/south3.jpg/

*2*
Brooks Brothers black and grey herringbone 3/2 sack tagged a 41 L. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. There has been a repair made to the lining near the collar. It looks to be a professional repair and in no way affects the wearability of the jacket. It is also missing one plain black sleeve button. Approximate measurements are: ch 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2, shoulders 18.5" and length 31.5" boc. This has patch pockets (except the breast pocket).

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr.jpg/
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr2.jpg/
https://img517.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr3.jpg/

*3*
An unbranded Harris Tweed three button sack. The roll on this is more to 2.5 than 2. This has welted seams, latched vent and measures to a 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 31.5 boc. There is a small seperation at the seam of the inside breast pocket.

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/harrisq.jpg/
https://img524.imageshack.us/i/harris2.jpg/
https://img185.imageshack.us/i/harris3n.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/harris4.jpg/

*4*
A beautiful Corbin plaid tweed. The colors and weave are absolutely gorgeous. Canvass construction and lightly padded shoulders. Measures to a 42/43. No issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 19" and length 32" boc.

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/corbinc.jpg/
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/corbin2.jpg/
https://img43.imageshack.us/i/corbin3.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Border still available!*

*Trade pending!*

As a result of my weight loss my much-loved navy blue Barbour Border needs a new home! This is the old, good kind of Barbour, Made in England, with the studs for the snap in (not zip-in) teddy bear fur liner and the dark blue cotton tartan lining. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition for a used Barbour; the only flaws are two small holes in one of the exterior bellows pockets, and a small fray/tear in the liner; both shown in the pictures below. It has initials sewn into the interior tag, but these could be unpicked easily. It retains a decent coating of wax, but you might like to re-wax it either this season or next if you want a fully-waxed coat.

*The features of the Border include:*

Corduroy collar, studded for optional hood
Two large bellows pockets
Two hand-warmer pockets
Zipped wallet pocket
Two washable, detachable inside game pockets
Two-way brass zipper
Barbour Tartan Lining

*Now asking $115, shipped in CONUS--offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest.*

_(Please click thumbnails to enlarge)_

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/coat001v.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/coat006.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/coat007.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/coat005j.jpg/

Two very small holes:

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/coat003.jpg/

The liner fray/tear:

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/coat004.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*English Shop of Princeton 3/2 blazer*

My closet clearence is nearing its end--at least, in bulk!

This blazer was always just a little too short for me. It's a classic 3/2 sack in navy blue in 3 season wool--although this is fairly lightweight, so the three seasons might include summer and exclude winter, dependning on your comfort level! It's in excellent condition. I would estimate this at around a 42R, judging in part by how it fits me as a 42L, but please see the measurements.

*Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24
Length: 31

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/suits007.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/suits008.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/suits009.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/suits010w.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Bros. 2/1 charcoal suit.*

This is the last item in my major purge!

This suit is beautiful, and rather rare, being a genuine 2/1 sack with a two-button cuff. It dates from 1987, and was a Special Order in their "Own Make" programme of the time; it carries a "Makers" label, so you can judge its quality. It's in immaculate condition, but, unfortunately, the pants won't fit me; they're a 38 waist which is far too large for me now.

The trousers come complete with a "v" at the centre back, and buttons for suspendors as well as belt loops. They're flat front.

*Asking $50 shipped in CONUS, or offers.*

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 22.25
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25.5
Length: 32

Trousers:

Waist: 38
Inseam: 29 (with 3.5" turned up).

*Pictures:*

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/suits001.jpg/

The lapel roll is lovely:

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/suits002.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/suits004.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/suits003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops (from earlier this morning!)*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> Price drops on remaining items! *I'm happy to accept offers on all of the following*. And please don't worry if you think your offer would be too low--you might be pleasantly surprised, as I'd _really_ like to clear these items out of my closet soon!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> Gloverall duffle, size 46 (maybe work for a 48?) now *$60* shipped in CONUS: *Claimed, pending payment.*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=982502&postcount=5573
> 
> 2 pairs of wool charcoal trousers, size 38: *Claimed*
> 
> Tom James sports jacket with working cuffs, now *$20*:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=982512&postcount=5574
> 
> 44L Harris tweed jacket, now *$35*:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=982493&postcount=5572
> 
> 45L BB Brooksaire 3/2 sack: *Claimed*
> 
> 10.5D AE Garner monkstraps: *Claimed*
> 
> Church's wingtips, 12 AA/A, now $15:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=981921&postcount=5551
> 
> Baracuta Harrington, navy blue, 44: *Claimed*
> 
> 42R Donegal Mist from Kevin and Howlin: *Claimed*
> 
> Madras 3/2 sack from The English Shop, now just *$25*:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=977195&postcount=5427
> 
> 45L BB 3/2 sack shetland, now just *$40*:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=977702&postcount=5446


----------



## Orgetorix

Two very nice Fair Isle vests today.

First is a vintage Abercrombie & Fitch, from when they were still cool. Very soft lambswool with a little bit of nylon blended in. Gray base with red, blue, and gold pattern. Tagged size is XL, measures 45" unstretched pit to pit and 27.5" long. Perfect condition. $25 shipped CONUS.

















Second one doesn't have a brand label. It's a slightly more subdued pattern in gray, red, and blue. Tagged size is M, measures 44" pit to pit and 26" long. Nice, deep V on this one, perfect for wearing with a tie. There is a small hole on the bottom ribbing, and one place where the seam is coming apart (both pictured). They're in an unobtrusive spot and would be easy to repair. $18 shipped CONUS.

















PM me if you're interested. Paypal only.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Fair Isles both sold pending payment.


----------



## Georgia

Lots of stuff leftover from older posts...Please PM if interested.

*Accepting any reasonable offers on anything listed below: *

1. *Shorts* - All are in perfect shape. See measurements. 
a. Brooks Brothers red embroidered crab shorts - 35" waist
b. Polo Golf navy/white seersucker - 34" waist
c. Polo Ralph Lauren tan/white seersucker - 34" waist

_Details:_
https://img11.imageshack.us/i/img3097j.jpg/https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3098n.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img3096x.jpg/

2. *Mountain Khakis Original Mountain Pants*. Near new condition. Size 32 x 32 (and measures 33 x 32).

_Details:_
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img3110wxt.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img3111gpv.jpg/

3. *Britches Vintage Milti-colored OCBD*. Excellent condition - one minor stain on the sleeve (pictured). Size M, measures 16 x 33 with a 23" chest.

_Details:_
https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3113v.jpg/https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img3114o.jpg/

4. *India Madras Shirts.* All of the shirts are in excellent condition. 
a. J Crew Long Sleeved, size M (23" chest, 35" sleeve)
b. Vintage Gant - Size XL (24" chest)
c. Vingage Wimbledon by Hartwell - Size Large (22" chest)

_Details:_
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img3129r.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/img3130s.jpg/https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img3131o.jpg/

5. *Bill's Khakis M2P.* Khaki color - near perfect condition. They are tagged a size 38, the measurements are:
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 30"
Rise: 13"

Details:
https://img523.imageshack.us/i/img3059o.jpg/https://img520.imageshack.us/i/img3061i.jpg/

6. *Two Savile Row Cashmere V-Neck Sweaters.* Both are in excellent condition; no noticeable piling. Caramel color and heather gray. Both are listed as size XL, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Chest: 24"

Details:
https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img3078.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img3079c.jpg/

7. *Ties:*
a. Polo by Ralph Lauren Horses
b. Vineyard Vines Eggs 
c. Resilio Hunting Dogs

Details:
https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2989h.jpghttps://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2990q.jpghttps://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2991b.jpg

Please PM if interested.


----------



## The Deacon

*Headed for ebay under my seller name 747pooh, with further PRICE DROPS!*


The Deacon said:


> *PRICE DROPS accepting reasonable offers as well!*


For your consideration, and best offers! A variety of contemporary and vintage fine shoes. I also sell on ebay with 100% feedback and over 400 transactions as 747pooh and on SF as The Deacon. First, vintage made in USA new old stock Bostonian Pebble Grain bluchers with black leather double soles and stacked leather heels in size 10 1/2 E/C, model 5732. Could work for 11D as well. Asking $99 Paypal and US postal money is accepted payment. 









































Grenson Loafers Style no 6566/01 14670 in size 11.5 F. Single sole and cushion insole. Can fit a 12D comfortably and possibly 12E. They fit me great and I where these sizes. They look to be store models and never worn outside. No nicks, scuffs or cuts. Asking $100.

















































































Next is Grenson made for Gordon Scott of New Bond Street London size 9E Black Leather Blucher double leather sole Oxfords with combination leather heel in very good used conditon. These could work for 10D as well. Asking $100 or best offer shipped in CONUS and $120 international.

















































Burgundy FULLY leather lined Nettleton Penny Loafers lightly worn in size 9B. A nice find. $75 or BEST OFFER shipped in CONUS.SOLD

















































Vintage Allen Edmonds Boulevard in size 14AA look to be worn once or twice, $70 or BEST OFFER shipped in CONUS, $90 International.









































The vaunted vintage J&M Hand Made wingtips in Brown size 8.5 C/A worn once all the crisscross sole markings are visible as is the internal markings and the "HAND MADE" engraving on the sole. No scuffs or cuts on toes, it's the light. A great example of the finest American craftmanship. The shoes are in great condition. $129 or best offer.
























































_Last edited by The Deacon; August 15th, 2009 at 09:06. _


----------



## TweedyDon

The Gloverall duffle, the Korchmar case, and the 44L Harris tweed have now all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB OCBD 16/16.5*

I've got two Brooks Brothers, made in U.S.A., OCBD shirts. Both are in excellent condition. One is a 16/36 red and white university stripe, the other a 16.5/36 in blue. Both are *MUST IRON*. $20 each shipped east of the Mississippi, $22.50 to the west. If you think you can wear both of them, $35/$37.50.

https://img507.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB 3/2 shetland sack now just $35, shipped!*

*Claimed in slightly under 3 minutes! *



TweedyDon said:


> I love this jacket, but I'm going to have to admit that it's too big for me now.  It's size 45L, and runs true (alas for me...) It's made from Scottish shetland wool, and is gorgeous; my poor photographs don't do this justice at all. The tweed is flecked throughout with dark red, heather green, pumpkin orange, and gorseflower yellow, and is on the subtley speckled grey and white background of the better Donegals. The lapel roll is perfect, and the hand of the Shetland is simply lovely!
> 
> It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 25 (with 2.5" turned under)
> Length: 32
> 
> Asking *$75, or offers, shipped in CONUS*--or (and *MUCH preferred*!) trade for another BB 3/2 shetland between 42-44L!
> 
> *NB: The weird ghostly film in the second picture is just a result of my poor photography skills; this jacket is neither haunted, nor marked or faded in any way!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets021.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets022.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tiesjackets023.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

is it too early for fall/winter stuff?

*34/30 PRL Cords*
flat front, wide wale, recent, good condition 
(also have an identical pair in um, black, if anyone's interested)
$20+shipping/offer

*34/30 J.Peterman Moleskins*
flat front, suspender buttons
$15+shipping/offer

*
PRL 'Andrew' Cords*
Wide wale, double inwards pleats, older
tagged 35x32, measure 34x30.5
$7+shipping

Price drop on 38S Harris Tweed:
(I have a few more size 36/38 harris tweeds I'll probably be posting shortly)


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Old 38S Harris Tweed*
> Good condition, save for some minor discoloration around the neck that might come out at the cleaners. As well as a small, hard to find mothhole on the right pocket flap (disappears in the tweed slub).
> Jacket has been living in a airtight, sealed bag in my freezer since I received it.
> 
> Dunn & Co made in Britain
> two button, darted, side vents
> chest, 21"
> shoulders, 18" across
> length, 29 1/2" top of collar to hem
> sleeve, 24"
> _$20 shipped_


----------



## brozek

*Closet cleaning*

First (and best) I have a pair of brand-new, utterly unworn Bass Weejuns in chocolate brown suede, size 12D. The suede Weejuns, as far as I can tell, have been discontinued. I'm asking $35 shipped for these.

Second, a pair of madras Jack Purcells, also size 12D (from JCrew, and also discontinued now). These have only been worn a half-dozen times or so, and they're in excellent condition. I'm asking $25 shipped for these.

Finally, three pairs of pants, all size 32x32 and all in excellent condition. In order, the pairs are Land's End cranberry cords ($10 shipped), JCrew button-fly chinos ($15 shipped), and RL Polo GTH-red cords ($15 shipped). It's easier, faster and cheaper to package these together, so if you want more than one pair, there's a big discount in it for you.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

brozek, how do those suede weejuns fit size wise?


----------



## brozek

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> brozek, how do those suede weejuns fit size wise?


They're definitely marked 12D, but I agree that they look kind of narrow in the picture. I tried them on, and they don't seem to fit any differently than my other 12Ds, so I wonder if it's because the uppers aren't broken in at all.

*Update*: the suede Weejuns just sold - thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now claimed!*



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearence is nearing its end--at least, in bulk!
> 
> This blazer was always just a little too short for me. It's a classic 3/2 sack in navy blue in 3 season wool--although this is fairly lightweight, so the three seasons might include summer and exclude winter, dependning on your comfort level! It's in excellent condition. I would estimate this at around a 42R, judging in part by how it fits me as a 42L, but please see the measurements.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/suits007.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/suits008.jpg/
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/suits009.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/suits010w.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now $45 shipped in CONUS, or offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is the last item in my major purge!
> 
> This suit is beautiful, and rather rare, being a genuine 2/1 sack with a two-button cuff. It dates from 1987, and was a Special Order in their "Own Make" programme of the time; it carries a "Makers" label, so you can judge its quality. It's in immaculate condition, but, unfortunately, the pants won't fit me; they're a 38 waist which is far too large for me now.
> 
> The trousers come complete with a "v" at the centre back, and buttons for suspendors as well as belt loops. They're flat front.
> 
> *Asking $50 shipped in CONUS, or offers.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 22.25
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 32
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 38
> Inseam: 29 (with 3.5" turned up).
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/suits001.jpg/
> 
> The lapel roll is lovely:
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/suits002.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/suits004.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/suits003.jpg/


----------



## rabidawg

*Alden Size 11 Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers (New with Box)*

*New with Box Size 11 Alden Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. Model 9901. Barrie last.*

Comes with flannel shoe bags. Just a few minor sole scratches (shown in pictures below) from box wear and being tried on.

*Asking $SOLD OBO shipped CONUS. * PM me for foreign shipping.

*Here's the catch*: the right shoe is a size 11 B/D; the left shoe is a size 11 C/E. The outsoles both measure 4.75" wide. Got a slightly bigger left foot? Willing to pop an insole in the left shoe to take up space? These are the gunboats for you.


----------



## AlanC

The Deacon said:


> *Headed for ebay under my seller name 747pooh, with further PRICE DROPS!*


If those J&Ms had been half a size bigger you would have heard from me. Fantastic shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

rabidawg said:


> *New with Box Size 11 Alden Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. Model 9901. Barrie last.*
> 
> Comes with flannel shoe bags. Just a few minor sole scratches (shown in pictures below) from box wear and being tried on.
> 
> *Asking $150 OBO shipped CONUS. * PM me for foreign shipping.
> 
> *Here's the catch*: the right shoe is a size 11 B/D; the left shoe is a size 11 C/E. The outsoles both measure 4.75" wide. Got a slightly bigger left foot? Willing to pop an insole in the left shoe to take up space? These are the gunboats for you.


If I were an 11 D, I would take it. It is a steal-72% off the list price


----------



## markdc

*Navy Southwick Suit - 38R/S*

Price drop! Now $75, including CONUS shipping.

Please feel free to make an offer, as well!



markdc said:


> *Description:*
> - ~38R/S (not tagged)
> - Midnight navy, with burgundy stripes
> - Fully-canvassed
> - Single-vent
> - 2 buttons
> - Pleated trousers
> - Tailored in the USA
> 
> *Measurements:*
> - Chest: 20" (pit-to-pit)
> - Sleeve: 23" (Can be let out another ~2.5 inches)
> - Shoulder:18"
> - Length from BOC: 29.75"
> - Waist: 31" (Can be let out at least another ~2.5 inches)
> - Inseam: 28" with 1.5" cuffs
> 
> *Yours for $90 shipped CONUS, or make me a reasonable offer!*
> 
> Note: Actual suit color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate


----------



## FLMike

*WTB: 986's*

Ok, I realize this is a long shot and some of you might tell me to get in line, join the crowd, fat chance, good luck, etc. However, I'm filing this inquiry under the "you can't win if you don't play" category. If any of you has a pair of Alden 986's in 9.5 B/D that you wouldn't mind divesting of for some reason, I'd be very interested in trying to negotiate an acceptable price. Please PM me if so.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm looking for a belt strap (the sort that would take a Brooks or Tiffany slide buckle) in size 38, from a maker like Brooks or Traflagar, or similar. If anyone has one they'd like to pass on, please PM me!

PS: Any normal colour--black, brown, or variations thereof--would be great!

PPS: Thanks, Duck!


----------



## Duck

TweedyDon said:


> I'm looking for a belt strap (the sort that would take a Brooks or Tiffany slide buckle) in size 38, from a maker like Brooks or Traflagar, or similar. If anyone has one they'd like to pass on, please PM me!


What color? I saw one yesterday in a thrift store. I will stop off and see if it is still there.


----------



## swb120

*a few left...*

Up for sale are braces and surcingle belts in mint condition.

Braces: Asking *$25 shipped *per brace.

[from left]
*1) Trafalgar, Olive/Maroon*
2) Brooks Brothers, Navy/White (made in UK) SOLD
3) Trafalgar, Yellow/Maroon SOLD
4) Trafalgar, Navy/Maroon SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

add't photos of the braces:
https://img114.imageshack.us/i/img1136.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img1139a.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img1142m.jpg/ https://img366.imageshack.us/i/img1140.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img1144c.jpg/

Belts: asking *$20 shipped *per belt

[from left]
8) Trafalgar, sz 36 SOLD
*9) Coach, sz 32*
*10) Coach, sz 34*


----------



## AlanC

The beautiful reflect suspender production at its highest, using 120 year old looms to finely weave silk into intricate designs. They . Once a design is retired it does not return.

For sale is a pair of braces, perfect for the golfer, a design now retired. These are in very good condition, gently worn.

Yours for $70 delivered CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## rabidawg

mcarthur said:


> If I were an 11 D, I would take it. It is a steal-72% off the list price


Thanks for the recommendation, mcarthur. They went in about ten minutes over on styleforum. They're like a pack of wolves over there. I suppose I should have asked more for them despite the width difference, but I got a deal on them myself and don't mind letting someone else do the same.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB 1 Button Shawl Collar Tux $60*

Tagged Size 41R BB 1 Button Shawl Collar Tux. Pants size 37 x 30

Asking $60 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested


----------



## mcarthur

rabidawg said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, mcarthur. They went in about ten minutes over on styleforum. They're like a pack of wolves over there. I suppose I should have asked more for them despite the width difference, but I got a deal on them myself and don't mind letting someone else do the same.


It confirmed my feelings on the pricing of your black PTB.It was a good deal for the buyer


----------



## MDunle3199

*Press, Southwick, and BB Sack Items*

Hello everyone, the following are available

J. Press Grey Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit. Asking $75 shipped CONUS. Not size tagged please review measurements.

Shoulder 18 inches
Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
Chest 41 inches
Length 32 inches
Sleeve 25 inches

Pants 38 x 30 (no room to let on waist, about 1.5 inches to let on waist)




























Southwick 3/2 sack suit. Glen Plaid with blue overcheck. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.


























Measurements as follows

Chest 18.5 armpit to armpit 41 inches all the way around
Shoulder to shoulder 18.5 inches
Length 31.5 inches
Sleeve 24 inches
Pants 35 x 30 (3 inches to let out at waist and 1 inch to let out on inseam)

Finally the BB Brookease Blazer is still available at the reduced price of $40

Size 46L


----------



## swb120

*Southwick for Paul Stuart suit, 39S, gray herringbone*

Up for sale is a beautiful Southwick for Paul Stuart mid-gray herringbone single-breasted suit. Jacket is 2B, notch-lapel, darted, with a center vent. Natural shoulders with a lovely lapel roll; jacket is 1/4 lined. Trousers have double pleats, brace buttons, and cuffed bottoms.

Condition is excellent. No flaws I can see. Size from measurements is 39S, but as always, rely on measurements.

*$75 shipped CONUS*; Paypal only. PM me if interested.

Jacket Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 39
Sleeves: 22 (2-2.5 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 29.5

Trousers measurements:
Waist: 33 (1.5 to let out)
Inseam: 27.5 (3.5 to let out if lose cuffs)
Cuffs: 1.5

Photos:
with flash

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/img1238a.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img1241q.jpg/

without flash

https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img1236ddd.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img1235hqd.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1239u.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img1240r.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Bros 41L gray herringbone 3/2 sack suit*

Up for sale is a beautiful Brooks Brothers mid-gray herringbone single-breasted 3/2 sack suit. Jacket is 3/2, notch-lapel, undarted, with a center vent. Natural shoulders with a lovely lapel roll; jacket is fully-lined. Trousers are flat front, have brace buttons, and cuffed bottoms.

Condition is excellent. Only flaws I can see are described below. Tagged size is 41L/35W, but as always, rely on measurements.

*$75 shipped CONUS*; Paypal only. PM me if interested.

Jacket Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 24 (2 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 18.25
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 32.5

Trousers measurements:
Waist: 35 (2.5 to let out)
Inseam: 30 (3 to let out if lose cuffs)
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:

with flash:

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1246n.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img1245a.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/img1250p.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img1254y.jpg/

Two points:
1) the dry cleaner who last pressed this suit pressed the lapels to a 3-button, rather than a 3/2; but it is clearly a 3/2 sack, and the lapels will press nicely back to place
2) there are two 1" long wear marks along the underside of the pants cuff (see pics). Not noticeable when worn. Also, easy fix, as the wear is to the outside part of the cuff; therefore, if one were to lengthen the inseam, the wear would be hidden on the inside of the cuff; if the cuffs were removed altogether, the wear could be eliminated completely.
one leg: https://img525.imageshack.us/i/img1255j.jpg/ other leg: https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1256t.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*2 Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 sack sportcoats, size 48L/48XL*

2 gorgeous Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 sack sportcoats, patch pockets, natural shoulders, size 48L / 49XL. Muted colors, very handsome.

Asking *$45 shipped* ($48 if west of Chicago) per sportcoat.

1) Navy/Red/Cream (absolutely striking in person); tagged 48XL
Measurements: 
Chest: 50
Waist: 48
Shoulder to shoulder: 20.5
Sleeve: 26.5
Length: 34

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img1288t.jpg/ https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img1290q.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img1287rfj.jpg/

2) Brown/Black/Tan (beautiful); tagged 48L
Measurements: 
Chest: 51
Waist: 48
Shoulder to shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 26
Length: 34

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img1272l.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img1277a.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img1273rsd.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img1276q.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Harris Tweeds: 40R, 40L, 41R, 42S, 42R*

Harris Tweeds for sale! $45 shipped (48 if live west of chicago) for #1, #2 or #4. #3 is sold. [truest color for each sportcoat is in photos without flash]

1) Multi-colored herringbone, no size tag, approx. 41R (check measurements) *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder to shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img1260j.jpg/ https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img1261b.jpg/

2) Brown herringbone, no size tag, approx. 40R/40L. 3/2 sack, patch pockets, undarted, natural shoulders. Not a Harris Tweed, but beautiful tweed sportcoat. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

Measurements:
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 18
Length: 32

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1267.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img1265x.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img1265x.jpg/

3) iconic Norman Hilton orange herringbone, 3/2 sack, patch pockets, undarted, natural shoulders. Striking! Woven in Scotland. Tagged size 42S *SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 23.25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.75
Length: 29

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img1296g.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img1294w.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img1295d.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img1297o.jpg/ I have no idea what this double button thing is, but thought it was cool: https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1298x.jpg/

4) Brown herringbone, tagged size 42R.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/


----------



## dshell

Those tweeds are great. Would that they were my size!


----------



## Gibson37

*Norman Hilton Orange Herringbone 42-S*

The tab in question is called a "Storm Tab" which is for closing the lapels & collar when turned up in rain or cold weather. There should be two buttons under the lapels at the neck which the tabs attaches to.
Gibson37 :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

Polo shirt price reduced again: now *$15 delivered* CONUS, Paypal



AlanC said:


> Polo shirt, patterned
> Size 6 (according to this equivalent to--you guessed it--a Large)
> (retail $80+)


----------



## Zon Jr.

*Allen Edmonds Verona Horse-Bit loafers, black, 9.5D, lined, minor wear to soles/heels, uppers and insole in excellent condition. $65.00 shipped CONUS*

See pics at SF listing:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=137139


----------



## TweedyDon

Yesterday afternoon I received three large boxes from forestcarter, including one that was the size of a small Manhattan apartment! All were crammed full of wonderful trad. goodies, which I'll be listing here from Friday for him. (He's moving to a smaller place, and these items need to find good homes.) There's a lot, in various sizes--Brooks Bros. and Southwick suits, jackets from Eljo's, 3/2 sacks, a beautiful J. Press Donegal Mist, AE and Alden shoes, some lovely trad. ties, bowties, and pocket squares, shirts by Brooks and others, and more--so, watch this space, as they say...

(Much to the relief of my wife, none was in my size, although believe me I've been staring at the Mist, the Harris tweeds, and the Golden Fleece suit _willing_ them to grow... :icon_smile_wink

LeicaLad: Those items are too small for me, but there are others that are too large... such as a terrific Orvis hopsack travel blazer! There's likely to be something for everyone in the forthcoming listings!


----------



## LeicaLad

Hmmm. If you've been "willing them to grow" that means they are smaller sized than your currently reduced size, eh?

Sigh. What a relief!

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 32rollandrock

*British Walkers in 9D*

No nicks, scuffs or blemishes of any kind--I don't imagine these have been worn more than a handful of times. Made in USA. $45 CONUS, which includes new shoe trees. Or trade. Bow ties and 3/2 jackets in 44R or 44S usually hold interest.


----------



## swb120

from my above post: "Harris Tweeds: 40R, 40L, 41R, 42S, 42R:"
#1, 2, 3 are sold; #4 is still available (it's the 42R)


----------



## redmanca

TweedyDon said:


> Yesterday afternoon I received three large boxes from forestcarter, including one that was the size of a small Manhattan apartment! All were crammed full of wonderful trad. goodies, which I'll be listing here from Friday for him. (He's moving to a smaller place, and these items need to find good homes.) There's a lot, in various sizes--Brooks Bros. and Southwick suits, jackets from Eljo's, 3/2 sacks, a beautiful J. Press Donegal Mist, AE and Alden shoes, some lovely trad. ties, bowties, and pocket squares, shirts by Brooks and others, and more--so, watch this space, as they say...
> 
> (Much to the relief of my wife, none was in my size, although believe me I've been staring at the Mist, the Harris tweeds, and the Golden Fleece suit _willing_ them to grow... :icon_smile_wink
> 
> LeicaLad: Those items are too small for me, but there are others that are too large... such as a terrific Orvis hopsack travel blazer! There's likely to be something for everyone in the forthcoming listings!


I'll be getting up early tomorrow....

Conor


----------



## Jack1425

*Alden Tassel Loafers.. 9D*

Posted these awhile back... A very nice shoe in excellent condition with the exception of the left shoe missing one tassel. Burgundy calf... A half size too small for me.. 
$60 shipped CONUS..


----------



## tonylumpkin

Two sold, two remain.



tonylumpkin said:


> I have several vintage tweed jackets that I've collected, and with fall fast approaching, its time to post some of them. These are all vintage tweeds in very good condition. Any issues I have found are mentioned in the individual descriptions, below. I'm asking $55 *NOW>>$45 east CONUS/$47.50 west* for each. Contact me for a discount on multiple jackets.
> 
> *1 SOLD*
> Southwick tan and brown (with some other highlights) 3/2 sack in size 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 29" from the bottom of the collar. This jacket is missing the bottom button.
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/south.jpg/
> https://img504.imageshack.us/i/south2.jpg/
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/south3.jpg/
> 
> *2 SOLD*
> Brooks Brothers black and grey herringbone 3/2 sack tagged a 41 L. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. There has been a repair made to the lining near the collar. It looks to be a professional repair and in no way affects the wearability of the jacket. It is also missing one plain black sleeve button. Approximate measurements are: ch 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2, shoulders 18.5" and length 31.5" boc. This has patch pockets (except the breast pocket).
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr.jpg/
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr2.jpg/
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/brooksherr3.jpg/
> 
> *3*
> An unbranded Harris Tweed three button sack. The roll on this is more to 2.5 than 2. This has welted seams, latched vent and measures to a 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 31.5 boc. There is a small seperation at the seam of the inside breast pocket.
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/harrisq.jpg/
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/harris2.jpg/
> https://img185.imageshack.us/i/harris3n.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/harris4.jpg/
> 
> *4*
> A beautiful Corbin plaid tweed. The colors and weave are absolutely gorgeous. Canvass construction and lightly padded shoulders. Measures to a 42/43. No issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 19" and length 32" boc.
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/corbinc.jpg/
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/corbin2.jpg/
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/corbin3.jpg/


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*BB Shirt 15-34 and Polo RL polo shirt*

I have available a BB button down shirt in yellow, sized 15-34. This is a must-iron shirt. It frankly looks unworn, although one spare button is cracked. It's the only issue detected. Asking $25 shipped within North America.

https://img249.imageshack.us/i/juin2009011.jpg/
https://img249.imageshack.us/i/juin2009014.jpg/

Also available is a Polo Ralph Lauren polo shirt, sized Large. The only issue I found with this shirt is with the hem. Specifically, the bottom has been ripped by about an inch where the front meets the back of the shirt. If you wear your shirts tucked in, nobody will know. Otherwise, you can sew it back in place. Asking $20 shipped within North America.

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/juin2009016.jpg/
https://img297.imageshack.us/i/juin2009017.jpg/

Both items shipped within North America for $35.


----------



## brozek

The Weejuns are sold, shipped, and received, and I lowered the price on the other stuff. $20 shipped for the madras Jack Purcells and $25 shipped for *all three* pairs of 32x32 pants.



brozek said:


> Second, a pair of madras Jack Purcells, also size 12D (from JCrew, and also discontinued now). These have only been worn a half-dozen times or so, and they're in excellent condition. I'm asking $25 shipped for these.
> 
> Finally, three pairs of pants, all size 32x32 and all in excellent condition. In order, the pairs are Land's End cranberry cords ($10 shipped), JCrew button-fly chinos ($15 shipped), and RL Polo GTH-red cords ($15 shipped). It's easier, faster and cheaper to package these together, so if you want more than one pair, there's a big discount in it for you.


----------



## anonymouz

32rollandrock said:


> No nicks, scuffs or blemishes of any kind--I don't imagine these have been worn more than a handful of times. Made in USA. $45 CONUS, which includes new shoe trees. Or trade. Bow ties and 3/2 jackets in 44R or 44S usually hold interest.


Length and width measurements, please.


----------



## rabidawg

*NIB Church's Shannon Custom Grade Black (8.5F UK / 9D US) $200 -> $180 shipped*

*New with Box. **Size 8.5 F UK* (which, I believe is equivalent to a *9D US*) *Church's Custom Grade plain toe bluchers. * Shannon model. Black polished binder. 103 Last, double sole, storm welt (gunboats).

Comes with box and flannel shoe bags. Only signs of these being tried on are some very slight scuffing on one shoe (and I do mean slight . . . pictured below) and some wear to the shoelace on that same shoe due to being tied a few times.

*Asking $200 -> $180 OBO shipped CONUS.* PM me for foreign shipping and with any questions.

*Also very willing to consider trades for new or very near new size 8.5 E US (or thereabouts, depending on the shoe).*


----------



## rabidawg

*Price drop on the Church's. *



rabidawg said:


> *New with Box. **Size 8.5 F UK* (which, I believe is equivalent to a *9D US*) *Church's Custom Grade plain toe bluchers. * Shannon model. Black polished binder. 103 Last, double sole, storm welt (gunboats).
> 
> Comes with box and flannel shoe bags. Only signs of these being tried on are some very slight scuffing on one shoe (and I do mean slight . . . pictured below) and some wear to the shoelace on that same shoe due to being tied a few times.
> 
> *Asking $200 -> $180 OBO shipped CONUS.* PM me for foreign shipping and with any questions.
> 
> *Also very willing to consider trades for new or very near new size 8.5 E US (or thereabouts, depending on the shoe).*


----------



## TweedyDon

*forestcarter/tweedydon trad. sell-off!*

And so it begins!

*Please PM (not email--my spam filter kills many AAAC emails!) with interest and offers!*

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

*Pictures on their way!*

*1) Saks Fith Ave. Harris Tweed, 41L--Sold, pending payment.*

A lovely herringbone, with no flaws at all. Excellent condition!

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter019.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter020.jpg/

*Asking $35*

*2) J. Press "Presstige" Donegal Mist 3/2 sack, with suede elbow patches--Sold, pending payment.*

I consider this to be the Holy Grail of trad. tweed jackets! A blend of 60% Donegal tweed, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere, this is J.Press's signature jacket. It's a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, and is in excellent condition.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24
Length: 30
Chest: 21

*Asking: $70*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter021.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter022.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter127.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter023.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter024.jpg/

*3) Dunn & Co. Harris tweed.*

This looks like a 3/2, but I think it's actually a 3 button with some curving in the tweed. A very good, heavy, old-fashioned Harris! Very good/excellent condition.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 23
Chest: 19.5
Length: 27

*Asking: $40*

https://img122.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter001.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter002.jpg/

https://img122.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter003.jpg/

*4) BB "346" (new kind)*

A decent, dark charcoal herringbone. (This is much darker than the pictures show). Tagged 46L, darted, and runs true to size. Excellent condition.

*Asking: $30*

*https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter008.jpg/*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter010.jpg/

*5) PMB for Kaufman's Harris tweed jacket*

A lovely, heavy, old-fashioned Harris! Very good/excellent condition.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 24
Chest: 19.5
Length: 28

*Asking: $40*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter011.jpg/

https://img527.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter012.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter013.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter014.jpg/

*6) BB 3/2 sack blazer, 42XS*

This is a BB 3/2 sack blazer, tagged a 42 chest; I believe it is an short or an extra-short, with a length of 27 and sleeves of 23.

*Asking: $40*

https://img122.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter004.jpg/

https://img48.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

Four sweaters... *Please PM with interest or offers! *

All prices include shipping in CONUS.

*1) Rust Orvis sheltand, size S.*

Excellent condition!

*Asking $30.*

*2) Navy Orvis Shetland, size S.*

Very Good condition.

*SOLD*

https://img527.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter044.jpg/

https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter045.jpg/

https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter046.jpg/

*3) RL sweater.*

No size tag or fabric content, but I believe it to be cotton, and a Small. Polo pony discreetly on chest.

*Asking $20.*

https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter047.jpg/

*4) Coxmoore cashmere sweater, size 40.*

Made in England, and in excellent condition.

Asking *$35.*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter048.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter050.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Casual jackets, trousers, shorts....*

*Please PM with interest and offers*! All prices are shipped in CONUS.

*1) RL casual Baracuta-style jacket. Size:S*

Some very minor (maybe even intentional?) fading alongside the zipper, otherwise in excellent condition.

Asking *$40*

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter051.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter052.jpg/

Collar lining:

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter053.jpg/

*2) Brooks Brothers size S 356 seersucker-type baracuta-style jacket.*

In excellent condition! Two interior pockets, one of which is zipped.

Asking : *$30*

https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter025.jpg/

https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter028.jpg/

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter026.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter026.jpg/

*3) Trousers*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter054.jpg/

a) J. Crew, 30/32, all-cotton, NWT, in light blue: *$20*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter056.jpg/

b) Polo, 33/25, blue, all-cotton, Very Good condition: *$15*

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter057.jpg/

c) JAB yellow. No size or fabric; 17.25 across waist, 27.25 inseam. Small brown mark on front by knee: *$10*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter055.jpg/

*4) Shorts*

a) J. Crew in Nantucket red; 30/32 waist; some marks and stains on front: *$10*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter059.jpg/

b) Brooks Bros. 346 (new kind) in seersucker, small mark on back, size 34: *$15*

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter060.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. suits!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

*1) H. Stockton, Atlanta, 3/2 olive sack.*

There's no size or fabric content listed on this, but I believe it to be three season (not winter!) wool. There are two small brown spots on the front (I've tried to show these) and a "brush" mark on one of the pockets. I think these will all come out with dry-cleaning, but the suit is priced given their presence.

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Shoulders: 17
Sleeve: 24.25
Length: 30
Chest: 21

Trousers:

Waist: 16.25, measured flat.
Inseam: 31 (+3")

No cuffs.

*Asking $35.*

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter015.jpg/

Close-up, showing two small dots:

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter016s.jpg/

Close-up, trying to show almost-invisible "scuff" mark:

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter017.jpg/

https://img122.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter018b.jpg/

*2) BB "Makers" 3/2 sack charcoal pinstripe. Tagged 38S.*

This is a beautiful suit in excellent condition!

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 23
Chest: 20
Length: 28

Trousers: 33 waist; 1.5 cuff. Flat front.

*Asking $55.*

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter032.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter033.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter034.jpg/

*3) Southwick 3/2 sack in glen plaid.*

I believe that this measures to a 39 S/R, but please see below. Apart from some "rubbing" on the top of the interior pocket (shown) it's in excellent condition!

Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 24
Chest: 20.5
Length: 30

Trousers:

Flat front with 2" cuff. 1.5" to let down while preserving cuff length.

Waist: 16.75 measured flat.
Inseam: 28.5

*Asking: $55*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter029.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter030.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter031.jpg/

*4) Brooks Bros. (mainline) grey mini-nailhead.*

In excellent condition; measures to a 42S. Not trad., but someone here might like it...

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 23.75
Length: 29.5
Chest: 21.75

Trousers:

Pleated front; 1.5" cuff.

Waist: 17.5 (measured flat)
Inseam: 28 (+1.5 while preserving cuff)

*Asking $45*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter040.jpg/

https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter041.jpg/

https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter042.jpg/

*5) Brooks "Stretch" (97% wool, 3% evilester). Tagged 39S, with 33R pants.*

Navy blue, in Good/ Very Good condition; two whiteish marks on it on the shell,a nd two on the lining; I've tried to show in the pictures. These will almost certainly come out easily with dry cleaning, but the suit is priced accordingly.

*Asking: $35*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter035.jpg/

https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter036.jpg/

https://img181.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter037.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter038.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes!*

*Please PM with interest!* Also, please note that I'm very open to offers on all of these shoes, not being as familiar with shoe pricing as I am with that of other items. So, if you think something's too expensive, just let me know!

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

*1) Alden brown wingtips, size 8D*

In Very Good condition, some creasing on the toe and scuffs on the leather, but nothing over normal wear. I think these will need resoling soon!

*Asking $60.*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter074.jpg/

https://img261.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter075.jpg/

https://img181.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter076.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter077n.jpg/

*2) Brooks Brothers tassel loafers, size 9.5 episilon (E?)*

In Very Good/Excellent condition.

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter071.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter073.jpg/

I've just noticed that these shoes have cotton stuck to the underside of the uppers, like this:

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter126.jpg/

*So I'm now asking $45!*

*3) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, size 9D.*

In Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $45.*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter086.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter087.jpg/

*4) Ferragamo loafers, size 11B.*

These have been professionally re-soled, but not by Ferragamo! They're in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $60.*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter081.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter082.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter083.jpg/

*5) Johnston & Murphy "Optima" captoes, size 9.5 D.*

In Very Good/Excellent condition, and a lovely shade of chestnut brown.

*Asking $40.*

*https://img199.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter089.jpg/*

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter092a.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter091.jpg/

*6) AE "Chesler" wingtips, size 11B.*

In Good/very Good condition, these will need to be resoled eventually, although they're wearable now.

*Asking $40.*

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter078.jpg/

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter079.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter080.jpg/

*7) Leather Classics wingtips, size 10.5B.*

Leather upper, man-made sole. Gunboats! Excellent condition.

*Asking: $30.*

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter093.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter094.jpg/

*8) AE tassel loafers, plain toe, size 8.5.*

Very Good/Excellent condition! 

Asking: *$45*

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter084.jpg/

https://img142.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter085.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pocket squares!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

*Group 1:*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/squares001.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/squares005.jpg/

I believe that these squares are all either cotton or (in the case of the solid squares with contrasting edging) linen--but I might be mistaken in my last claim! All are in excellent condition, although they do need to be pressed.

*They are all $8 each.*

*UPDATE: The shuttlecock square is still available. All others are sold, or sold pp. *

*Group 2:*

https://img216.imageshack.us/i/squares002.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/squares003.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/squares004.jpg/

These squares are all silk. None have maker's names, except for the red square which is by Vineyard Vines. All are in excellent condition.

*They are all $12 each, except for the VV which is $15.*

*UPDATE: VV and green squares are sold.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties!*

I have a whole load of ties from forestcarter to post now, and will be updating today until they're done. These include ties by Brooks Brothers, Drakes, Hermes, Ben Silver, and Atkinsons!

Bowties will have their own post, next! Then more straight ties...

*Please PM with interest!*

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

*Group 1:*

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter095.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter096.jpg/

1) Hazeldene, 100% wool, Made in Scotland. $11 SOLD, PP
2) Brown & Church for Page Foster; no fabric, seems to be wool. $10
3) Vineyard Vines $15
4) Peter Blair $8
5) Potomac Collection. $8
6) Brooks Brothers Makers. $8

*Group 2:*

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter098.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter100.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter099.jpg/

1) Britches of Georgetown. $15
2) BB Makers. $16
3) Land's End. $14
4) BB Makers. (Needs pressing). $15
5) Andrews Ties. Has faint stain on the center (shown): $6
6) BB Makers. $15

*Group 3:*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter101.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter102y.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter103.jpg/

1) Andrews Ties. $10
2) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom; pull in knot area. $10.
3) Made in Italy: $12 SOLD, PP
4) Britches Great Outdoors (needs pressing): $10
5) Authentic line (needs pressing): $10
6) Jos. A. Bank: $12

*Group 4:*

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter104.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter105.jpg/

1) Robert Talbott for Wm. Fox & Co. $16
2) BB Makers. $16
3) Peterborough Row for Bloomingdale's (peacocks!): $15
4) Brooks Basics. $12.
5) BB Makers. $16.

*Group 5:*

https://img140.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter108.jpg/

https://img140.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter109.jpg/

1) Polo. $16 
2) Andrews ties. $8
3) Royal Navy for Gaedes of Wheaten. $14 SOLD, PP
4) Andrews ties. $10
5) Charles Theoenau: $12
6) Ben Silver: $25 SOLD, PP
7) Eljo's: $17 SOLD, PP


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bowties!*

This is all we have... Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition.

*Please PM with interest or offers!*

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter110.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter111.jpg/

Referring to the top picture:

1) BB Makers. DAMAGED, and in need of repair; held together with safety pin. $6
2) BB Makers. $15
3) BB Makers. $15
4) Carrot and Gibbs; handmade in Boulder, Co.. Stained, as shown. $8
5) Marshall Fields; $12
6) Robert Talbott. $20 *SOLD PP*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Group 6:*

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter112.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter113.jpg/

1) Atkinson's irish poplin (line on front from pressing): *$12 SOLD, pending payment.*
2) Briar; 65/35 silk/poly: *$10*
3) Royalist (regular size tie, but sold by Woodard and Lothrop, The Boy's Shop): *$12*
4) Brooks Brothers, script label: *$15*
5) BB script: *$15*
6) BB script: *$15*

_More later this evening!_


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

*size large polo shirts*

Hello,
I have about 20 polo shirts in size large, some Ralph Lauren, J crew and Land's End. I am trying to guage the interest at say $25.00. Most of these shirts are striped and one has fishing lures on it. I will stand by these shirts as excellent/good used condition if not happy complete money back. Please let me know.

PGP


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties!*

*These are the final sets of ties from forestcarter's "estate"...*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

*Group 7:*

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter114.jpg/

1) BB Makers No. 1: $16
2) Chaps RL: $12
3) Timo Cossina, Italy: $10
4) Jos. A. Banks Executive: $10
5) BB Makers No. 1: $16 SOLD, PP
6) Made in Italy; no fabric listed: $8 SOLD, PP

*Group 8:*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter115.jpg/

https://img216.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter116.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter117.jpg/

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter118.jpg/

1) Robert Talbott: $15 
2) Talbott Studio: $15
3) TKS for Nordstrom: $12
4) Andrews Ties: $12
5) John Comfort for Harrods: $15
6) I believe this is Hermes; see pictures. Please note that this is marked on the inside of the blade, hence just: $25 SOLD PP

*Group 9:*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter120.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter121.jpg/

1) Harris tweed tie! This is _wide_. $10
2) Arthur Adler, Washington DC: $12
3) Timo Cossina, italy: $10
4) RL Polo; keeper only attached on one side.: $10

*Group 10:*

https://img216.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter122.jpg/

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter123.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter124.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter125.jpg/

1) GCTC Made in Ireland; all wool: $10 SOLD, PP
2) Britches of Georgetown: $12
3) Drake's for A. GI. Emme: $25 SOLD, PP
4) All wool; made in Scotland: $8
5) Paul Stuart: $16
6) BB Makers: $15
7) Authentic Line: $12

*Group 11:*

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter097.jpg/

1) Shetland wool; made in England: $10 SOLD, PP
2) Andrews Ties, cashmere: $13
3) Britches of Georgetown; 70/30 poly/silk: $10
4) Andrews Ties: $8
5) Jos. A. Bank Corporate collection: $10
6) Timo Cossina, Italy: $10 SOLD, PP


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts! BB, Press, others...*

These are the shirts forestcarter sent me. All are in Very Good/Excellent condition unless otherwise noted. _All prices include shipping in CONUS_.

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter066.jpg/

*I would be very happy to give discounts on multiple purchases!*

*Please PM with interest.*

*Group 1:*

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter067.jpg/

_Clockwise, from top L:_

1) LL Bean, OCBD, size L-Reg: $16
2) J. Press, cream OCBD, 15.5-32: $20 *SOLD, PP*
3) BB 346, straight collar, non-iron, 15-33: $17
4) BB, must-iron: 15.5-33: $17 *SOLD, PP*

*Group 2:*

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter068.jpg/

_Clockwise, from top L:_

1) LL Bean, size L-Reg: $16
2) LL bean, size L-Reg: $16
3) BB OCBD. Made in USA, must-iron: $18
4) LL bean, size L-Reg: $16.

*Group 3:*

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter069.jpg/

1) J. Crew, OCBD, 15-32: $16
2) Ike Behar, 16.5-33: $16
3) BB Makers, must-iron, straight collar, French cuffs. 15.5-32: $16 *SOLD, PP*

*Group 4:*

https://img524.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter070.jpg/

_Clockwise, from top L:_

1) Steven Windsor, by Enro, OCBD, must-iron, 17.5-35. NOTE: Slight whiteish marks by 6th button (shown below) and laundry mark on tail, hence: $7.

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter065.jpg/

2) BB, script label, must-iron, straight collar. 15.5-33--but see note below. Some darkness around the collar, but this will likely come out with hot laundering. NB: Sleeves seem altered to 31. $14. SOLD, PP
3) Johathan Quale, OCBD, 17.5-35: $15
4) David's John Anderson for Ike Behar. Custom shirt, French cuffs. measures to 15.5-31. $15.
5) BB, script label, must iron, straight collar. 15.5--33--although see note for (2), above. $15. *SOLD, PP*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More suits and jackets from forestcarter!*

*Please PM with interest or offers on the following--offers are very welcome!*

_All prices include shipping in CONUS._

*1) Paul Stuart suit*

This immaculate, apart from some pen marks in the lining by the interior pocket. A beautiful grey, this is two-button, and darted, so not really trad.--but it's too nice not to pass on here. It was Made in Canada, and I believe it's fully canvassed.

Measurements:

Jacket:

Chest: 20.75
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (+ 2.5)
Length: 28.5

Trousers:

These are pleated front, with side adjusters and suspendor buttons. They have 2" cuffs.

Waist: 16.75, laid flat and measured across the top.
Inseam: 29.5 (+1" preserving the cuffs.)

*Asking $50*

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2001.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2002.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2004.jpg/

Pen marks on lining:

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2003.jpg/

*2) Paul Stuart silk and wool glen plaid jacket, 41S*

Tagged a 41S and runs true to size. This is in excellent condition, and is a lovely lighter-coloured jacket; the close-up picture shows the colours best. This is Made in Canada from 52% silk and 48% wool, with the cloth being woven in Scotland. I believe that this is fully canvassed.

*Asking $45*

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2005.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2006.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2007.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2008.jpg/

*3) Andover Shop mid-weight tweed.*

I've found items from the Andover Shop to be both lovely, and hard to find, so I was sorry that this didn't fit me. It needs a press as it's rather rumpled, but otherwise it's in Very Good/Excellent condition. The small black dot by the side of the breast pocket is simpy part of the weave, not a mark. I believe that this is fully canvassed.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 17.5
Chest: 21
length: 31
Sleeve: 25 (+2.5)

*Asking: $35*

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2009.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2010.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2011.jpg/

*4) Orvis travel blazer.*

This is in very dark navy blue/almost black. It's a hopsack weave, has a subtle bi-swing back, and one of the interior pockets has a zipper. It has rather nice buttons! It's in Very Good condition; it does need a pressing, and there's a tiny spot on the cuff which will come out with dry-cleaning; so, after a clean and press this would be Excellent!

Measurements:

Shoulders: 20.5
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3")
Chest: 24
Length: 33

*Asking: $40*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2012.jpg/

Picture showing weave, colour, buttons, and small spot mentioned above!

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2013.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2014.jpg/

*5) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit; tagged 45.*

This is another item I wish fit me.... A pin-striped Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit that's fully canvassed. This needs a pressing as it was rumpled in its journey here, but other than that I can find no flaws, so I'd rate it in Very Good, _possibly_ moving up to Excellent, condition after a dry-clean and press. It's tagged 45, but please see measurements.

measurements:

Jacket:

Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 32.75
Sleeve: 23.5 (+ 3")

Trousers:

Tagged 40, with a measured 30" inseam (+ 3" to let down.) No cuffs.

*Asking: $55*

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2015.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2016.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2017.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*THESE HANOVERS ARE ON EBAY ENDING SUNDAY NIGHT $49 OPENING BID* 


tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage used L.B. Sheppard Signature longwings by Hanover. The double soles and rubber heels both have plenty of wear remaining. The uppers have no nicks, tears or gouges. The size is 8.5 B/D. Asking $135 *NOW $120 CONUS*.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES HERE* https://yfrog.com/0xhanshell2jx
> https://img119.imageshack.us/i/hanshell.jpg/
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/hanshell3.jpg/





tonylumpkin said:


> *Prices reduced on the following tweed jackets. The Harris Tweed IS available.*
> 
> I have several vintage tweed jackets that I've collected, and with fall fast (Monday, it will be September) approaching, its time to post some of them. These are all vintage tweeds in very good condition. Any issues I have found are mentioned in the individual descriptions, below. I'm asking $55 *Remaining jackets* *NOW>>$45>>$40 east CONUS/$47.50>>$42.50 west* for each.
> 
> *3*
> An unbranded Harris Tweed three button sack. The roll on this is more to 2.5 than 2. This has welted seams, latched vent and measures to a 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 31.5 boc. There is a small seperation at the seam of the inside breast pocket.
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/harrisq.jpg/
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/harris2.jpg/
> https://img185.imageshack.us/i/harris3n.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/harris4.jpg/
> 
> *4*
> A beautiful Corbin plaid tweed. The colors and weave are absolutely gorgeous. Canvass construction and lightly padded shoulders. Measures to a 42/43. No issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 19" and length 32" boc.
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/corbinc.jpg/
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/corbin2.jpg/
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/corbin3.jpg/





tonylumpkin said:


> I've got two Brooks Brothers, made in U.S.A., OCBD shirts. Both are in excellent condition. One is a 16/36 red and white university stripe, the other a 16.5/36 in blue. Both are *MUST IRON*. $20*>>NOW $17.50* each shipped east of the Mississippi, $22.50*>>NOW $20* to the west. If you think you can wear both of them, $35/$37.50*>>NOW $30/$32.50*.
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/


----------



## rabidawg

*Church's on hold, probably headed to the 'Bay. Feel free to PM offers.*


----------



## Orgetorix

*New(ish) Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison sportcoat*

Picked this up from the local charity shop where my local Brooks Brothers sends their merchandise that has been removed from stock. This appears to have been altered; presumably either the customer didn't pick it up or wasn't satisfied with the alterations. In any case, there are no visible defects, other than that the label has been cut to ensure you can't return it to the store for a refund. Other than that, it's practically brand-new.

It's a recent-model 1818 Madison sportcoat from the spring '09 season. Wool and silk blend by E. Thomas in a black-and-white houndstooth with a faint blue windowpane. Very nice fabric indeed, and the color scheme makes it pretty versatile, season-wise. Half-canvas construction, like all 1818 jackets.

Tagged size is 46R; I think it has probably been taken in in the sides and fits more like a 44 now. However, presumably the seam allowance is still there and could be let out again. See measurements below for specifics.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 20 3/4"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 42"
Length from bottom of collar: 31 3/4
Sleeves: 25" with about 2" to let out

Original retail was $548; it's currently on clearance for $274; you can have this one for just $150 shipped CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## haporth

*Alden for Jos.A.Bank Burgundy Tassell Calfskin,10.5 B-D.*

A pair of burgundy calfskin tassell loafers from Jos A.Bank, everything about them seems to say Alden, they are in a size 10.5 B/D and good solid ,clean condition, perhaps a 8 out of 10.
$50.00 shipped within the Conus, thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie update*

The Harris tweed tie (Group 9, No. 1) and the Paul Stuart tie (Group 10, no. 5) are both SOLD PP, and SOLD, respectively.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - $50 BB Shawl Collar Tux 41R*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Tagged Size 41R BB 1 Button Shawl Collar Tux. Pants size 37 x 30
> 
> Asking $50 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

I am sorry I ment to say $25.00 for all the shirts. Please let me know.

PGP



pinkgreenpolo said:


> Hello,
> I have about 20 polo shirts in size large, some Ralph Lauren, J crew and Land's End. I am trying to guage the interest at say $25.00. Most of these shirts are striped and one has fishing lures on it. I will stand by these shirts as excellent/good used condition if not happy complete money back. Please let me know.
> 
> PGP


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack Blazer 46L no longer available*

Blazer sent to eBay



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone, the following are available
> 
> J. Press Grey Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit. Asking $75 shipped CONUS. Not size tagged please review measurements.
> 
> Shoulder 18 inches
> Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
> Chest 41 inches
> Length 32 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches
> 
> Pants 38 x 30 (no room to let on waist, about 1.5 inches to let on waist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack suit. Glen Plaid with blue overcheck. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows
> 
> Chest 18.5 armpit to armpit 41 inches all the way around
> Shoulder to shoulder 18.5 inches
> Length 31.5 inches
> Sleeve 24 inches
> Pants 35 x 30 (3 inches to let out at waist and 1 inch to let out on inseam)
> 
> Finally the BB Brookease Blazer is still available at the reduced price of $40
> 
> Size 46L


----------



## TweedyDon

Now just *$40 shipped in CONUS*, _or offers_--*please PM with interest*!



TweedyDon said:


> This is the last item in my major purge!
> 
> This suit is beautiful, and rather rare, being a genuine 2/1 sack with a two-button cuff. It dates from 1987, and was a Special Order in their "Own Make" programme of the time; it carries a "Makers" label, so you can judge its quality. It's in immaculate condition, but, unfortunately, the pants won't fit me; they're a 38 waist which is far too large for me now.
> 
> The trousers come complete with a "v" at the centre back, and buttons for suspendors as well as belt loops. They're flat front.
> 
> *Asking $50 shipped in CONUS, or offers.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 22.25
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 32
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 38
> Inseam: 29 (with 3.5" turned up).
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/suits001.jpg/
> 
> The lapel roll is lovely:
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/suits002.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/suits004.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/suits003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Offers welcome on all! *

*All prices include CONUS shipping.*

1) Alden's, size 8D--$45
2) BB--SOLD
3) AE loafers, 9D--$40
4) Ferragamo loafers, 11B--$40
5) Johnston & Murphy, 9.5D--$35
6) AE "Chesler" wingtips, 11B--$35
7) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B--$25
8) AE tassel loafers, 8.5D--$40



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest!* Also, please note that I'm very open to offers on all of these shoes, not being as familiar with shoe pricing as I am with that of other items. So, if you think something's too expensive, just let me know!
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> *1) Alden brown wingtips, size 8D*
> 
> In Very Good condition, some creasing on the toe and scuffs on the leather, but nothing over normal wear. I think these will need resoling soon!
> 
> *Asking $60.*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter074.jpg/
> 
> https://img261.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter075.jpg/
> 
> https://img181.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter076.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter077n.jpg/
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers tassel loafers, size 9.5 episilon (E?)*
> 
> In Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter071.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter073.jpg/
> 
> I've just noticed that these shoes have cotton stuck to the underside of the uppers, like this:
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter126.jpg/
> 
> *So I'm now asking $45!*
> 
> *3) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, size 9D.*
> 
> In Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $45.*
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter086.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter087.jpg/
> 
> *4) Ferragamo loafers, size 11B.*
> 
> These have been professionally re-soled, but not by Ferragamo! They're in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $60.*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter081.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter082.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter083.jpg/
> 
> *5) Johnston & Murphy "Optima" captoes, size 9.5 D.*
> 
> In Very Good/Excellent condition, and a lovely shade of chestnut brown.
> 
> *Asking $40.*
> 
> *https://img199.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter089.jpg/*
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter092a.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter091.jpg/
> 
> *6) AE "Chesler" wingtips, size 11B.*
> 
> In Good/very Good condition, these will need to be resoled eventually, although they're wearable now.
> 
> *Asking $40.*
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter078.jpg/
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter079.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter080.jpg/
> 
> *7) Leather Classics wingtips, size 10.5B.*
> 
> Leather upper, man-made sole. Gunboats! Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking: $30.*
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter093.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter094.jpg/
> 
> *8) AE tassel loafers, plain toe, size 8.5.*
> 
> Very Good/Excellent condition!
> 
> Asking: *$45*
> 
> https://img200.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter084.jpg/
> 
> https://img142.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter085.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note updates. Also, please note that the Ike Behar shirt (Group 3, no. 2) is a *15.5*, and not a 16.5 as I noted, and the BB is Group 2 (no.3) is *16.5-35*.

*Please PM with offers on remaining shirts!*



TweedyDon said:


> These are the shirts forestcarter sent me. All are in Very Good/Excellent condition unless otherwise noted. _All prices include shipping in CONUS_.
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter066.jpg/
> 
> *I would be very happy to give discounts on multiple purchases!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *Group 1:*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter067.jpg/
> 
> _Clockwise, from top L:_
> 
> 1) LL Bean, OCBD, size L-Reg: $16
> 2) J. Press, cream OCBD, 15.5-32: *SOLD*
> 3) BB 346, straight collar, non-iron, 15-33: $17
> 4) BB, must-iron: 15.5-33: *SOLD*
> 
> *Group 2:*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter068.jpg/
> 
> _Clockwise, from top L:_
> 
> 1) LL Bean, size L-Reg: $16
> 2) LL bean, size L-Reg: $16
> 3) BB OCBD. Made in USA, must-iron, 16.5-33: $18
> 4) LL bean, size L-Reg: $16.
> 
> *Group 3:*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter069.jpg/
> 
> 1) J. Crew, OCBD, 15-32: $16
> 2) Ike Behar, 15.5-33: $16
> 3) BB Makers, must-iron, straight collar, French cuffs. 15.5-32: *SOLD*
> 
> *Group 4:*
> 
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter070.jpg/
> 
> _Clockwise, from top L:_
> 
> 1) Steven Windsor, by Enro, OCBD, must-iron, 17.5-35. NOTE: Slight whiteish marks by 6th button (shown below) and laundry mark on tail, hence: $7.
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter065.jpg/
> 
> 2) BB, script label, must-iron, straight collar. 15.5-33--but see note below. Some darkness around the collar, but this will likely come out with hot laundering. NB: Sleeves seem altered to 31. *SOLD*
> 3) Johathan Quale, OCBD, 17.5-35: $15
> 4) David's John Anderson for Ike Behar. Custom shirt, French cuffs. measures to 15.5-31. *SOLD, PP*
> 5) BB, script label, must iron, straight collar. 15.5--33--although see note for (2), above. *SOLD*


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Tux Sold*

Tux sold pending payment



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduction


----------



## TweedyDon

*Some price drops below!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers*! All prices are shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *1) RL casual Baracuta-style jacket. Size:S*
> 
> Some very minor (maybe even intentional?) fading alongside the zipper, otherwise in excellent condition.
> 
> *NOW Asking $30*
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter051.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter052.jpg/
> 
> Collar lining:
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter053.jpg/
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers size S 356 seersucker-type baracuta-style jacket.*
> 
> In excellent condition! Two interior pockets, one of which is zipped.
> 
> *NOW Asking : $25*
> 
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter025.jpg/
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter028.jpg/
> 
> https://img200.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter026.jpg/
> 
> *3) Trousers*
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter054.jpg/
> 
> a) J. Crew, 30/32, all-cotton, NWT, in light blue: *$20*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter056.jpg/
> 
> b) Polo, 33/25, blue, all-cotton, Very Good condition: *$15*
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter057.jpg/
> 
> c) JAB yellow. No size or fabric; 17.25 across waist, 27.25 inseam. Small brown mark on front by knee: *NOW $7*
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter055.jpg/
> 
> *4) Shorts*
> 
> a) J. Crew in Nantucket red; 30/32 waist; some marks and stains on front: *$10*
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter059.jpg/
> 
> b) Brooks Bros. 346 (new kind) in seersucker, small mark on back, size 34: *$15*
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter060.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Press Suit reduced to $65*

J. Press reduced to $65; Southwick suit no longer available



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone, the following are available
> 
> J. Press Grey Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit. Asking $75 shipped CONUS. Not size tagged please review measurements.
> 
> Shoulder 18 inches
> Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
> Chest 41 inches
> Length 32 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches
> 
> Pants 38 x 30 (no room to let on waist, about 1.5 inches to let on waist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack suit. Glen Plaid with blue overcheck. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows
> 
> Chest 18.5 armpit to armpit 41 inches all the way around
> Shoulder to shoulder 18.5 inches
> Length 31.5 inches
> Sleeve 24 inches
> Pants 35 x 30 (3 inches to let out at waist and 1 inch to let out on inseam)
> 
> Finally the BB Brookease Blazer is still available at the reduced price of $40
> 
> Size 46L


----------



## MDunle3199

*J. Press Anchor Belt Size 30 $25*

$45 new, asking $25 shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.

https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_patterned_detail.php?ix=12


----------



## Lancette

*Ties: Chipp, Brooks, Jack Harper, etc.*

Chipp vintage navy blue wool tie, embroidered bird hunter with dog, width is 3.5". $35 shipped CONUS:

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020726.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020729.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020730.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020732.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020733.jpg

Brooks Brothers Makers navy blue with red and white stripes, all silkm woven in England. Width is 3.5". SOLD

Brooks Brothers Makers tie, looks like a Argyll and Sutherland, all silk, woven in England. Width is 3.25". SOLD

Brooks Brothers Makers navy blue with red dots, all silk, Made in USA. Width is 3.25". $20 shipped CONUS.

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020756.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020752.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020751.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020758.jpg

Gimbel's English Regimentals vintage silk navy blue tie with red stripes, labeled as "Old Denisons". Width 2.5". SOLD

Jack Haper 'Custom Shop for Men' Authentic English Regimental, vintage, woven in Great Britain, all silk. I think it is the Black Watch tie. Width is 3". $25 Shipped CONUS:

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020762.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020765.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020767.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020768.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020769.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1020774.jpg

No maker. All silk "Old Haileyburian" tie, the "Old Haileyburian tag coming off at one end. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haileybury_and_Imperial_Service_College
Width is 3.25. SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on 46L BB tweed and 42S BB blazer*


Please note that all of the following tweeds are now sold (or sold pp), except for the 46L BB 346, which is now $25 shipped in CONUS, and the 42S BB blazer, which is now $35 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> *Please PM (not email--my spam filter kills many AAAC emails!) with interest and offers!*
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> *Pictures on their way!*
> 
> *1) Saks Fith Ave. Harris Tweed, 41L--Sold, pending payment.*
> 
> *2) J. Press "Presstige" Donegal Mist 3/2 sack, with suede elbow patches--Sold, pending payment.*
> 
> *3) Dunn & Co. Harris tweed.*
> 
> SOLD
> 
> *4) BB "346" (new kind)*
> 
> A decent, dark charcoal herringbone. (This is much darker than the pictures show). Tagged 46L, darted, and runs true to size. Excellent condition.
> 
> *Now asking: $25*
> 
> *https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter008.jpg/*
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter010.jpg/
> 
> *5) PMB for Kaufman's Harris tweed jacket*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *6) BB 3/2 sack blazer, 42S*
> 
> This is a BB 3/2 sack blazer, tagged a 42 chest; I believe it is an short or an extra-short, with a length of 27 and sleeves of 23.
> 
> *Now asking $35*
> 
> https://img122.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter004.jpg/
> 
> https://img48.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Four more from forestcarter!*

As always, all prices include CONUS shipping, and _offers are very welcome_!

*Please PM with interest.*

*1) Eljo's 3/2 sack jacket by Corbin.*

*SOLD--thank you!*

This is beautiful, and I wish it fit me. If you're a Southern trad., you've probably wanted one of these for a long time--and now's your chance! This is by Corbin for Eljo's, and is in excellent condition. I believe that it is fully canvassed, although I'm not certain of this. I think that it measures to a 40S or R, but please see measurements below.

*2) 44 L BB Makers 3/2 sack suit in dark grey glen plaid.*

This is lovely--and, dash it, my *old* size!!  Tagged a 44L with 38 pants and runs true to size. This is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole (probably from a snag) on the back of the trousers. This is so small it could be darned rather than re-woven, but I've altered the price accordingly.

Measurements:

Jacket:

Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25 (+2")
Length: 32

Trousers:

Waist: 18.75 measured flat
Inseam: 29.25

1.5" cuff, plus 1" under.

*Asking: $40*

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/zoo056.jpg/

https://img180.imageshack.us/i/zoo057.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/zoo059.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/zoo054o.jpg/

*3) Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in bottle green.*

This is _not_ a Master's green blazer! Patch pockets. This is made for Adler of DC, and is a lovely trad. staple. I believe that it's fully canvassed. It needs a good pressing, as the pictures show--it got rumpled on its way to me. It also has some pilling under the arms--this won't be seen at all, and probably won't even be found by you unless you're measuring the coat a la Harris measuring guide, as I did! I believe that this is a 44L (alas for me....) but please see measurements below.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Chest: 22.5
Length: 33

*Asking $35*

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/zoo046.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/zoo047j.jpg/

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/zoo048.jpg/

*4) Polo 3/2 sack seersucker suit.*

Too late for this season, but great for next. This appears to be a 3/2 jacket, but it is darted, so it's not a sack. It does have all patch pockets, though! The jacket is in Very Good condition; it just needs a dry clean and a press. There are no stains, marks, or imperfections on it, apart from a small gold spot (pen mark?) on the interior label, as shown. The trosuers, however, are in poor condition; they're muddy at the bottoms and have a few odd marks on them which might or might not come out. So, while you'll get the trousers, this is priced as an odd jacket.

Measurements:

Jacket:

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Chest: 21.5 
Length: 30.5

Pants:

Waist: 16.75 measured flat.
Inseam: 28".

No cuffs.

*Asking $35*

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/zoo064.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/zoo060s.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/zoo061.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop!



Orgetorix said:


> Picked this up from the local charity shop where my local Brooks Brothers sends their merchandise that has been removed from stock. This appears to have been altered; presumably either the customer didn't pick it up or wasn't satisfied with the alterations. In any case, there are no visible defects, other than that the label has been cut to ensure you can't return it to the store for a refund. Other than that, it's practically brand-new.
> 
> It's a recent-model 1818 Madison sportcoat from the spring '09 season. Wool and silk blend by E. Thomas in a black-and-white houndstooth with a faint blue windowpane. Very nice fabric indeed, and the color scheme makes it pretty versatile, season-wise. Half-canvas construction, like all 1818 jackets.
> 
> Tagged size is 46R; I think it has probably been taken in in the sides and fits more like a 44 now. However, presumably the seam allowance is still there and could be let out again. See measurements below for specifics.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20 3/4"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 42"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31 3/4
> Sleeves: 25" with about 2" to let out
> 
> Original retail was $548; it's currently on clearance for $274; you can have this one for just *$125 shipped* CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Great Shoes Size 9*

Re-posting with slightly different prices...would really like to move these and would consider swaps also.

Shoe size 9.5 D
Jacket 38S
Shirt 15/32 (slim)
Trousers 32/31

Three beautiful, barely worn shoes that would be great for fall. They are all size 9.

AE McClain, worn two times


























$90 shipped CONUS

AE Lindens, worn five times, just too small for me.


























$65 shipped CONUS

Florsheim Saddles, bought used, great shoe, just a bit too small like the Lindens.


























$50 shipped CONUS

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## TweedyDon

The BB 38S is now sold pending payment; all the others are still available! Please note price drops--and, as always, offers welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> *1) H. Stockton, Atlanta, 3/2 olive sack.*
> 
> There's no size or fabric content listed on this, but I believe it to be three season (not winter!) wool. There are two small brown spots on the front (I've tried to show these) and a "brush" mark on one of the pockets. I think these will all come out with dry-cleaning, but the suit is priced given their presence.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulders: 17
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length: 30
> Chest: 21
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 16.25, measured flat.
> Inseam: 31 (+3")
> 
> No cuffs.
> 
> *Now asking $30.*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter015.jpg/
> 
> Close-up, showing two small dots:
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter016s.jpg/
> 
> Close-up, trying to show almost-invisible "scuff" mark:
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter017.jpg/
> 
> https://img122.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter018b.jpg/
> 
> *2) BB "Makers" 3/2 sack charcoal pinstripe. Tagged 38S.*
> 
> This is a beautiful suit in excellent condition!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 23
> Chest: 20
> Length: 28
> 
> Trousers: 33 waist; 1.5 cuff. Flat front.
> 
> *SOLD, PP*
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter032.jpg/
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter033.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter034.jpg/
> 
> *3) Southwick 3/2 sack in glen plaid.*
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 39 S/R, but please see below. Apart from some "rubbing" on the top of the interior pocket (shown) it's in excellent condition!
> 
> Shoulder: 17.25
> Sleeve: 24
> Chest: 20.5
> Length: 30
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Flat front with 2" cuff. 1.5" to let down while preserving cuff length.
> 
> Waist: 16.75 measured flat.
> Inseam: 28.5
> 
> *Now asking: $45*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter029.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter030.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter031.jpg/
> 
> *4) Brooks Bros. (mainline) grey mini-nailhead.*
> 
> In excellent condition; measures to a 42S. Not trad., but someone here might like it...
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 23.75
> Length: 29.5
> Chest: 21.75
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Pleated front; 1.5" cuff.
> 
> Waist: 17.5 (measured flat)
> Inseam: 28 (+1.5 while preserving cuff)
> 
> *Now asking $40*
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter040.jpg/
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter041.jpg/
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter042.jpg/
> 
> *5) Brooks "Stretch" (97% wool, 3% evilester). Tagged 39S, with 33R pants.*
> 
> Navy blue, in Good/ Very Good condition; two whiteish marks on it on the shell,a nd two on the lining; I've tried to show in the pictures. These will almost certainly come out easily with dry cleaning, but the suit is priced accordingly.
> 
> *Now asking: $30*
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter035.jpg/
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter036.jpg/
> 
> https://img181.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter037.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter038.jpg/


----------



## J William Christopher

*Travelling....*

Hello Gentlemen:

I am new to this site, this being my first posting. Cudos on your collegiality and cooperative attitudes....nice to see common interest not being overwhelmed by avarice.

To be frank, I found you guys by chance as a result of being in a tukul hut in Sudan in an area that happens to have internet access. Not being much else to do I thought I would do some surfing et voila.

I am interested in expanding my wardrobe while on my travels and have found some decent things along the road. I am hoping that I can impose upon your apparent expertise and ask if any of you have any insight or information in regard to places in either Paris or London where I can find some interesting clothing or at the very least some labels or styles that I might find there that I wouldn't otherwise be able to find back home.

I will be in Europe for most of October by myself and intend on doing some leisurely treasure hunting if someone can give me some direction. It's hard to find treasure without a map.

I am open to suggestion. By the same token if anyone has anything that they would like me to keep an eye out for them to pick up for them [reasonably of course] then I could also do that.

Regards

JWC


----------



## rgrossicone

Saddles sold pending payment



rgrossicone said:


> Re-posting with slightly different prices...would really like to move these and would consider swaps also.
> 
> Shoe size 9.5 D
> Jacket 38S
> Shirt 15/32 (slim)
> Trousers 32/31
> 
> Three beautiful, barely worn shoes that would be great for fall. They are all size 9.
> 
> AE McClain, worn two times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $90 shipped CONUS
> 
> AE Lindens, worn five times, just too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> Florsheim Saddles, bought used, great shoe, just a bit too small like the Lindens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $old pending payment
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

*Johnston and Murphy black loafers size 10*

I have a pair of Johnston and Murphy tassel loafers size 10 in black. These shoes have the optimal comfort system. They have only been worn a few times and are in great shape. Make me an offer.


----------



## Lancette

*Ties: Chipp, Brooks, Jack Harper, etc.*

*Here are the ties that are still available. Thank you.*

Chipp vintage navy blue wool tie, embroidered bird hunter with dog, width is 3.5". $35 shipped CONUS:














































Brooks Brothers Makers navy blue with red dots, all silk, Made in USA. Width is 3.25". $20 shipped CONUS.





































Jack Haper 'Custom Shop for Men' Authentic English Regimental, vintage, woven in Great Britain, all silk. I think it is the Black Watch tie. Width is 3". $25 Shipped CONUS:


----------



## closerlook

Lancette said:


> *Here are the ties that are still available. Thank you.*
> 
> Chipp vintage navy blue wool tie, embroidered bird hunter with dog, width is 3.5". $35 shipped CONUS:


great tie!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie updates and price drops!*

*Please note updates, below.*

*PRICE DROP*: Please take $3 off each tie priced over $10; $2 off each tie priced under $10!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have a whole load of ties from forestcarter to post now, and will be updating today until they're done. These include ties by Brooks Brothers, Drakes, Hermes, Ben Silver, and Atkinsons!
> 
> Bowties will have their own post, next! Then more straight ties...
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> *Group 1:*
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter095.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter096.jpg/
> 
> 1) Hazeldene, 100% wool, Made in Scotland. $11 SOLD, PP
> 2) Brown & Church for Page Foster; no fabric, seems to be wool. $10
> 3) Vineyard Vines $15 SOLD, PP
> 4) Peter Blair $8
> 5) Potomac Collection. $8
> 6) Brooks Brothers Makers. $8
> 
> *Group 2:*
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter098.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter100.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter099.jpg/
> 
> 1) Britches of Georgetown. $15 SOLD, PP
> 2) BB Makers. $16
> 3) Land's End. $14 Temp. Hold
> 4) BB Makers. (Needs pressing). $15
> 5) Andrews Ties. Has faint stain on the center (shown): $6
> 6) BB Makers. $15
> 
> *Group 3:*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter101.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter102y.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter103.jpg/
> 
> 1) Andrews Ties. SOLD
> 2) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom; pull in knot area. $10.
> 3) Made in Italy: SOLD
> 4) Britches Great Outdoors (needs pressing): $10
> 5) Authentic line (needs pressing): $10
> 6) Jos. A. Bank: $12
> 
> *Group 4:*
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter104.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter105.jpg/
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott for Wm. Fox & Co. $16
> 2) BB Makers. $16
> 3) Peterborough Row for Bloomingdale's (peacocks!): $15
> 4) Brooks Basics. $12.
> 5) BB Makers. $16.
> 
> *Group 5:*
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter108.jpg/
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter109.jpg/
> 
> 1) Polo. $16 SOLD, PP
> 2) Andrews ties. SOLD, PP
> 3) Royal Navy for Gaedes of Wheaten. SOLD
> 4) Andrews ties. $10
> 5) Charles Theoenau: SOLD
> 6) Ben Silver: SOLD
> 7) Eljo's: SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Please note updates and price drops, below!*

*Please PM with interest.*



TweedyDon said:


> This is all we have... Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition.
> 
> *Please PM with interest or offers!*
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter110.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter111.jpg/
> 
> Referring to the top picture:
> 
> 1) BB Makers. DAMAGED, and in need of repair; held together with safety pin. FREE with another bowtie purchase.
> 2) BB Makers. NOW $12
> 3) BB Makers. NOW $12
> 4) Carrot and Gibbs; handmade in Boulder, Co.. Stained, as shown. NOW $5, or FREE with two bowties purchased!
> 5) Marshall Fields; NOW $10
> 6) Robert Talbott. *SOLD PP*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie price drops and updates*

*Please note updates, below.

PRICE DROP*: Please take $3 off each tie priced over $10; $2 off each tie priced under $10!



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Group 6:*
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter112.jpg/
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter113.jpg/
> 
> 1) Atkinson's irish poplin (line on front from pressing): *$12 SOLD, PP*
> 2) Briar; 65/35 silk/poly: *$10*
> 3) Royalist (regular size tie, but sold by Woodard and Lothrop, The Boy's Shop): *$12*
> 4) Brooks Brothers, script label: *$15*
> 5) BB script: *$15*
> 6) BB script: *$15*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates on ties*

*Please note updates, below.*

*PRICE DROP*: Please take $3 off each tie priced over $10; $2 off each tie priced under $10!



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> *Group 7:*
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter114.jpg/
> 
> 1) BB Makers No. 1: SOLD
> 2) Chaps RL: $12 Temp. Hold
> 3) Timo Cossina, Italy: $10
> 4) Jos. A. Banks Executive: $10
> 5) BB Makers No. 1: SOLD
> 6) Made in Italy; no fabric listed: SOLD
> 
> *Group 8:*
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter115.jpg/
> 
> https://img216.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter116.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter117.jpg/
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter118.jpg/
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott: $15
> 2) Talbott Studio: $15
> 3) TKS for Nordstrom: $12
> 4) Andrews Ties: $12
> 5) John Comfort for Harrods: $15
> 6) I believe this is Hermes; see pictures. Please note that this is marked on the inside of the blade, hence just: $25 SOLD PP
> 
> *Group 9:*
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter120.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter121.jpg/
> 
> 1) Harris tweed tie! This is _wide_. SOLD, PP
> 2) Arthur Adler, Washington DC: SOLD, PP
> 3) Timo Cossina, italy: $10
> 4) RL Polo; keeper only attached on one side.: $10
> 
> *Group 10:*
> 
> https://img216.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter122.jpg/
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter123.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter124.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter125.jpg/
> 
> 1) GCTC Made in Ireland; all wool: SOLD
> 2) Britches of Georgetown: $12
> 3) Drake's for A. GI. Emme: $25 SOLD, PP
> 4) All wool; made in Scotland: $8
> 5) Paul Stuart: SOLD
> 6) BB Makers: $15
> 7) Authentic Line: $12 Temp. Hold
> 
> *Group 11:*
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter097.jpg/
> 
> 1) Shetland wool; made in England: SOLD
> 2) Andrews Ties, cashmere: $13
> 3) Britches of Georgetown; 70/30 poly/silk: $10
> 4) Andrews Ties: $8
> 5) Jos. A. Bank Corporate collection: SOLD
> 6) Timo Cossina, Italy: SOLD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Any trad Boston Terrier owners here?

I have this tie from Chipp:
https://www.chipp2.com/boston-terrier-necktie-p-90.html
unworn, new, in box (at least the bottom half)

$15+shipping providing you can tell me how to ship a necktie.

or just make an offer (open to trades for any tie with a mutt on it that looks more like mine than this one :icon_smile_big


----------



## coynedj

J William Christopher said:


> Hello Gentlemen:
> 
> I am new to this site, this being my first posting. Cudos on your collegiality and cooperative attitudes....nice to see common interest not being overwhelmed by avarice.
> 
> To be frank, I found you guys by chance as a result of being in a tukul hut in Sudan in an area that happens to have internet access. Not being much else to do I thought I would do some surfing et voila.
> 
> I am interested in expanding my wardrobe while on my travels and have found some decent things along the road. I am hoping that I can impose upon your apparent expertise and ask if any of you have any insight or information in regard to places in either Paris or London where I can find some interesting clothing or at the very least some labels or styles that I might find there that I wouldn't otherwise be able to find back home.
> 
> I will be in Europe for most of October by myself and intend on doing some leisurely treasure hunting if someone can give me some direction. It's hard to find treasure without a map.
> 
> I am open to suggestion. By the same token if anyone has anything that they would like me to keep an eye out for them to pick up for them [reasonably of course] then I could also do that.
> 
> Regards
> 
> JWC


Welcome to AAAC! I would guess that there are few members who found this site while in a tukul hut in Sudan.

There are many threads on this site, both in the Trad forum and the more un-trad. This thread is really for people exchanging goods amongst themselves, so it would probably prove best to ask this question in a new thread rather than here. I'm afraid that I would be of no help, as I don't live in Europe.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops--offer on LL Bean shirts below!*

Please note that the remaining shirts are:

LLB L-Reg (approx. 17.5 collar; 4 available)
Enro, 17.5-35 (FREE with a LLB shirt!)
Quale, 17.5-35
BB 15-33
J. Crew 15-32
Ike Behar 16.5-33

*OFFER*: All 4 LL Bean OCBDs, plus the Quale and the Enro, for $50 shipped in CONUS!



TweedyDon said:


> These are the shirts forestcarter sent me. All are in Very Good/Excellent condition unless otherwise noted. _All prices include shipping in CONUS_.
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter066.jpg/
> 
> *I would be very happy to give discounts on multiple purchases!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *Group 1:*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter067.jpg/
> 
> _Clockwise, from top L:_
> 
> 1) LL Bean, OCBD, size L-Reg: *NOW $13*
> 2) J. Press, cream OCBD, 15.5-32: *SOLD*
> 3) BB 346, straight collar, non-iron, 15-33: *NOW $15*
> 4) BB, must-iron: 15.5-33: *SOLD*
> 
> *Group 2:*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter068.jpg/
> 
> _Clockwise, from top L:_
> 
> 1) LL Bean, size L-Reg: *NOW $13*
> 2) LL bean, size L-Reg: *NOW $13*
> 3) BB OCBD. Made in USA, must-iron: *SOLD*
> 4) LL bean, size L-Reg: *NOW $13.*
> 
> *Group 3:*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter069.jpg/
> 
> 1) J. Crew, OCBD, 15-32: *NOW $13*
> 2) Ike Behar, 16.5-33: *NOW $13*
> 3) BB Makers, must-iron, straight collar, French cuffs. 15.5-32: *SOLD*
> 
> *Group 4:*
> 
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter070.jpg/
> 
> _Clockwise, from top L:_
> 
> 1) Steven Windsor, by Enro, OCBD, must-iron, 17.5-35. NOTE: Slight whiteish marks by 6th button (shown below) and laundry mark on tail, hence: *FREE WITH PURCHASE OF A LLB SHIRT! *
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter065.jpg/
> 
> 2) BB, script label, must-iron, straight collar. 15.5-33--but see note below. Some darkness around the collar, but this will likely come out with hot laundering. NB: Sleeves seem altered to 31. *SOLD*
> 3) Johathan Quale, OCBD, 17.5-35: *$12*
> 4) David's John Anderson for Ike Behar. Custom shirt, French cuffs. measures to 15.5-31. *SOLD*
> 5) BB, script label, must iron, straight collar. 15.5--33--although see note for (2), above. *SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops below! Please PM with interest.*



TweedyDon said:


> Four sweaters... *Please PM with interest or offers! *
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS.
> 
> *1) Rust Orvis sheltand, size S.*
> 
> Excellent condition!
> 
> *Now asking $25.*
> 
> *2) Navy Orvis Shetland, size S.*
> 
> Very Good condition.
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter044.jpg/
> 
> https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter045.jpg/
> 
> https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter046.jpg/
> 
> *3) RL sweater.*
> 
> No size tag or fabric content, but I believe it to be cotton, and a Small. Polo pony discreetly on chest.
> 
> *Now asking $15.*
> 
> https://img114.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter047.jpg/
> 
> *4) Coxmoore cashmere sweater, size 40.*
> 
> Made in England, and in excellent condition.
> 
> *Now asking $30. SOLD, PP*
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter048.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter050.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please note updates and price drops below.*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, all prices include CONUS shipping, and _offers are very welcome_!
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *1) Eljo's 3/2 sack jacket by Corbin.*
> 
> *SOLD--thank you!*
> 
> *2) 44 L BB Makers 3/2 sack suit in dark grey glen plaid.*
> 
> *SOLD--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in bottle green.*
> 
> This is _not_ a Master's green blazer! Patch pockets. This is made for Adler of DC, and is a lovely trad. staple. I believe that it's fully canvassed. It needs a good pressing, as the pictures show--it got rumpled on its way to me. It also has some pilling under the arms--this won't be seen at all, and probably won't even be found by you unless you're measuring the coat a la Harris measuring guide, as I did! I believe that this is a 44L (alas for me....) but please see measurements below.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 22.5
> Length: 33
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/zoo046.jpg/
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/zoo047j.jpg/
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/zoo048.jpg/
> 
> *4) Polo 3/2 sack seersucker suit.*
> 
> Too late for this season, but great for next. This appears to be a 3/2 jacket, but it is darted, so it's not a sack. It does have all patch pockets, though! The jacket is in Very Good condition; it just needs a dry clean and a press. There are no stains, marks, or imperfections on it, apart from a small gold spot (pen mark?) on the interior label, as shown. The trosuers, however, are in poor condition; they're muddy at the bottoms and have a few odd marks on them which might or might not come out. So, while you'll get the trousers, this is priced as an odd jacket.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> Pants:
> 
> Waist: 16.75 measured flat.
> Inseam: 28".
> 
> No cuffs.
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/zoo064.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/zoo060s.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/zoo061.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced*

Price dropped to *$65 shipped *(68 to pts west of Chicago)



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a beautiful Southwick for Paul Stuart mid-gray herringbone single-breasted suit. Jacket is 2B, notch-lapel, darted, with a center vent. Natural shoulders with a lovely lapel roll; jacket is 1/4 lined. Trousers have double pleats, brace buttons, and cuffed bottoms.
> 
> Condition is excellent. No flaws I can see. Size from measurements is 39S, but as always, rely on measurements.
> 
> *$65 shipped (68 to pts west of Chicago)*; Paypal only. PM me if interested.
> 
> Jacket Measurements:
> Chest: 41
> Waist: 39
> Sleeves: 22 (2-2.5 to let out)
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19
> Length (fr. bottom of collar): 29.5
> 
> Trousers measurements:
> Waist: 33 (1.5 to let out)
> Inseam: 27.5 (3.5 to let out if lose cuffs)
> Cuffs: 1.5
> 
> Photos:
> with flash
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/img1238a.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img1241q.jpg/
> 
> without flash
> 
> https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img1236ddd.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img1235hqd.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1239u.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img1240r.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced*

Price dropped to *$65 shipped *(68 to pts west of Chicago)



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a beautiful Brooks Brothers mid-gray herringbone single-breasted 3/2 sack suit. Jacket is 3/2, notch-lapel, undarted, with a center vent. Natural shoulders with a lovely lapel roll; jacket is fully-lined. Trousers are flat front, have brace buttons, and cuffed bottoms.
> 
> Condition is excellent. Only flaws I can see are described below. Tagged size is 41L/35W, but as always, rely on measurements.
> 
> *$65 shipped *(68 to pts west of Chicago)[/B]; Paypal only. PM me if interested.
> 
> Jacket Measurements:
> Chest: 43
> Waist: 40
> Sleeves: 24 (2 to let out)
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18.25
> Length (fr. bottom of collar): 32.5
> 
> Trousers measurements:
> Waist: 35 (2.5 to let out)
> Inseam: 30 (3 to let out if lose cuffs)
> Cuffs: 1.75
> 
> Photos:
> 
> with flash:
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1246n.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img1245a.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/img1250p.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img1254y.jpg/
> 
> Two points:
> 1) the dry cleaner who last pressed this suit pressed the lapels to a 3-button, rather than a 3/2; but it is clearly a 3/2 sack, and the lapels will press nicely back to place
> 2) there are two 1" long wear marks along the underside of the pants cuff (see pics). Not noticeable when worn. Also, easy fix, as the wear is to the outside part of the cuff; therefore, if one were to lengthen the inseam, the wear would be hidden on the inside of the cuff; if the cuffs were removed altogether, the wear could be eliminated completely.
> one leg: https://img525.imageshack.us/i/img1255j.jpg/ other leg: https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1256t.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Gorgeous vintage Hickey Freeman wool double-breasted overcoat, oatmeal color, size 44*

Up for sale is a gorgeous vintage Hickey Freeman topcoat, made of heavy, dense wool, double-breasted, fully-lined. Tagged size 44. In excellent condition - I see no flaws. They don't make coats like this anymore. Amazing.

Asking *$100 plus shipping *

Measurements:
Chest: 23.5
Waist: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 20
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 45

Photos:

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1567a.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1569yr.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/img1571h.jpg/

with flash (though truest color is in photos without flash above):
https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img1568.jpg/ https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img1572g.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Green Harris Tweed, sz. 42-43*

Harris tweed, light green with orange. Not tagged. Measures to approx. size 42R-43R. Asking *$45 shipped*.

Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Sleeve: 24.75 (can be let out 1-1.5")
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Length: 30.5-30.75

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1555v.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1552a.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Two vintage herringbone topcoats - Brooks Brothers & Jaeger, sz 40-41R, 44R-45R*

Up for sale are two beautiful, vintage, gray herringbone topcoats. Neither is too heavy or bulky, as many herringbone coats are - great three-season topcoat. Well-made...I know it's said too often, but you don't see coats made like this anymore. Why buy overpriced Thom Browne items to get a Mad Men look when you can have the real deal?

Asking *$100 plus shipping *for each.

1) Brooks Brothers, tagged size 40R, fully lined, hidden buttons, notch collar.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24.75 (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.25
Length: 42

Photos:

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/img1537v.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1538i.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/img1541h.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img1543.jpg/

Minor defects: the stitching along a portion of the bottom hem needs to be resewn - no tears or rips, the stitching has merely come lose. Also, as seen in these photos, some wear to lining and inner pocket (easy repair, if desired): https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1542c.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1544en.jpg/

2) Jaeger, no tagged size, approx. size 44R, fully lined, hidden buttons, notch collar, no flaws. [Jaeger is an excellent UK clothing co., which made beautiful things back in the day]

Measurements:
Chest: 47
Waist: 44-45
Sleeve: 24.25 (1.5-2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 42.5

Photos:

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/img1547f.jpg/ https://img297.imageshack.us/i/img1548d.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1549u.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Love that Hickey!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*BB Shirt, Polo RL Polo Shirt, reduced prices*

Time to move these shirts gentlemen.

The BB shirt is now *$15* and the Polo RL short sleeve polo *$12* or both for *$25*. These prices are shipped within North America. Or be daring and make me an offer.



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I have available a BB button down shirt in yellow, sized 15-34. This is a must-iron shirt. It frankly looks unworn, although one spare button is cracked. It's the only issue detected. Asking $25 shipped within North America.
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/i/juin2009011.jpg/
> https://img249.imageshack.us/i/juin2009014.jpg/
> 
> Also available is a Polo Ralph Lauren polo shirt, sized Large. The only issue I found with this shirt is with the hem. Specifically, the bottom has been ripped by about an inch where the front meets the back of the shirt. If you wear your shirts tucked in, nobody will know. Otherwise, you can sew it back in place. Asking $20 shipped within North America.
> 
> https://img297.imageshack.us/i/juin2009016.jpg/
> https://img297.imageshack.us/i/juin2009017.jpg/
> 
> Both items shipped within North America for $35.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please note updates and price drops!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest or offers on the following--offers are very welcome!*
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> *1) Paul Stuart suit*
> 
> This immaculate, apart from some pen marks in the lining by the interior pocket. A beautiful grey, this is two-button, and darted, so not really trad.--but it's too nice not to pass on here. It was Made in Canada, and I believe it's fully canvassed.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 20.75
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 (+ 2.5)
> Length: 28.5
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> These are pleated front, with side adjusters and suspendor buttons. They have 2" cuffs.
> 
> Waist: 16.75, laid flat and measured across the top.
> Inseam: 29.5 (+1" preserving the cuffs.)
> 
> *Now asking $45*
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2001.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2002.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2004.jpg/
> 
> Pen marks on lining:
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2003.jpg/
> 
> *2) Paul Stuart silk and wool glen plaid jacket, 41S*
> 
> Tagged a 41S and runs true to size. This is in excellent condition, and is a lovely lighter-coloured jacket; the close-up picture shows the colours best. This is Made in Canada from 52% silk and 48% wool, with the cloth being woven in Scotland. I believe that this is fully canvassed.
> 
> *Now asking $40*
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2005.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2006.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2007.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2008.jpg/
> 
> *3) Andover Shop mid-weight tweed.*
> 
> I've found items from the Andover Shop to be both lovely, and hard to find, so I was sorry that this didn't fit me. It needs a press as it's rather rumpled, but otherwise it's in Very Good/Excellent condition. The small black dot by the side of the breast pocket is simpy part of the weave, not a mark. I believe that this is fully canvassed.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Chest: 21
> length: 31
> Sleeve: 25 (+2.5)
> 
> *SOLD, PP*
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2009.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2010.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2011.jpg/
> 
> *4) Orvis travel blazer.*
> 
> This is in very dark navy blue/almost black. It's a hopsack weave, has a subtle bi-swing back, and one of the interior pockets has a zipper. It has rather nice buttons! It's in Very Good condition; it does need a pressing, and there's a tiny spot on the cuff which will come out with dry-cleaning; so, after a clean and press this would be Excellent!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 20.5
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 3")
> Chest: 24
> Length: 33
> 
> *Now asking: $35*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2012.jpg/
> 
> Picture showing weave, colour, buttons, and small spot mentioned above!
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2013.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2014.jpg/
> 
> *5) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit; tagged 45.*
> 
> This is another item I wish fit me.... A pin-striped Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit that's fully canvassed. This needs a pressing as it was rumpled in its journey here, but other than that I can find no flaws, so I'd rate it in Very Good, _possibly_ moving up to Excellent, condition after a dry-clean and press. It's tagged 45, but please see measurements.
> 
> measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 32.75
> Sleeve: 23.5 (+ 3")
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Tagged 40, with a measured 30" inseam (+ 3" to let down.) No cuffs.
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2015.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2016.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter2017.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on ties and pocket squares!*

Each of the remaining silk pocket squares is now just $10 shipped in CONUS; the cotton shuttlecock square is now just $7 shipped in CONUS.

Please *take $4 off* any tie listed above that's over $10, and *$2.50 off* any tie listed above for $10 or below.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*



tonylumpkin said:


> I've finally been able to get some pictures of this beautiful coat. It is in like new condition with no stains, tears, odors or other issues. It is tagged a large. Features as listed on Sierra Trading Post:
> 
> Classic Loden jacket from Barbour of England has a taped seam-hung liner for total *waterproof* breathable comfort.
> Full two-way front zip with snap storm flap
> Large snap flap bellows pockets plus handwarmers
> Microfleece snap close internal sleeve cuffs
> Stand-up suede-lined collar
> Inside security pocket
> Length: 35"
> 80% wool, 20% alpaca; fully lined
> Lining is 80% polyester, 20% nylon; lower lining is PU-coated polyester
> Dry clean
> *Size: L(42-44)*
> 
> *Sierra had retail as being in excess of $700, I'm asking $199 shipped CONUS*
> 
> *The color of the second picture is most accurate.*
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/barkfc.jpg/
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/bar2b.jpg/
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/bar3.jpg/https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bar6o.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers double-breasted navy blazer, sz 40R-41R*

Up for sale is a beautiful double-breasted navy blazer by Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers / Robert Kirk Ltd. Measurement come to approx. 40R-41R (check measurements for best fit). In perfect condition. A heavier twill wool - 3 season blazer, it has narrower peak lapels, which gives it a much cleaner, fitted and refined look than most DB blazers (imho). Ticket pocket. In perfect condition.

Asking *$75 shipped* (78 to pts west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40-41
Sleeves: 24 (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 31

Photos:

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1583ln.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1586e.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/img1585h.jpg/ https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img1587j.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1590o.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More from forestcarter--Harris Tweed and Camel Hair!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Harris tweed*

This is lovely, and, since it is dated December 13th, 1983 and still in excellent condition, a testament to the longevity of Harris Tweed!

I believe that this measures to a 40 S, but please see measurements below:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 22.25
Length: 28.75
Chest: 21.5

*Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.*

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke009.jpg/

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke010.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke011.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke013.jpg/

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke014.jpg/

*2) Camel Hair jacket*

This is in Very Good condition; it needs a pressing, otherwise it would be in Excellent condition. I can find no pilling or mothbites anywhere.

I believe that this is a 38/39 R or S, but please see measurements below:

Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 24
Chest: 21
Length: 30.5

*Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.*

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke001.jpg/

https://img142.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke002.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke003.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke004.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Picked this up from the local charity shop where my local Brooks Brothers sends their merchandise that has been removed from stock. This appears to have been altered; presumably either the customer didn't pick it up or wasn't satisfied with the alterations. In any case, there are no visible defects, other than that the label has been cut to ensure you can't return it to the store for a refund. Other than that, it's practically brand-new.
> 
> It's a recent-model 1818 Madison sportcoat from the spring '09 season. Wool and silk blend by E. Thomas in a black-and-white houndstooth with a faint blue windowpane. Very nice fabric indeed, and the color scheme makes it pretty versatile, season-wise. Half-canvas construction, like all 1818 jackets.
> 
> Tagged size is 46R; I think it has probably been taken in in the sides and fits more like a 44 now. However, presumably the seam allowance is still there and could be let out again. See measurements below for specifics.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20 3/4"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 42"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31 3/4
> Sleeves: 25" with about 2" to let out
> 
> Original retail was $548; it's currently on clearance for $274; you can have this one for just *$100 shipped* CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note updates and price drops, below.



TweedyDon said:


> *All prices include CONUS shipping.*
> 
> 1) Alden's, size 8D--SOLD
> 2) BB--SOLD
> 3) AE loafers, 9D--*NOW $35*
> 4) Ferragamo loafers, 11B--*NOW* *$35*
> 5) Johnston & Murphy, 9.5D--SOLD
> 6) AE "Chesler" wingtips, 11B--SOLD
> 7) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B--$25
> 8) AE tassel loafers, 8.5D--*NOW $35*


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB suit 38S, Bespoke 3/2, 39/40 R/S*

Two more suits from forestcarter's estate!

*Please PM with interest and offers.*

*1) Brooks Bros. olive suit, tagged 38S.*

I believe that this is cotton poplin, although there's no fabric content listed. It's not really trad., being two button and darted, with pleated trousers, but it is from Brooks--and cheap! It also has a couple of issues. The cuffs have been let down, leaing lines; this won'tbe an issue if you take them up again, and these might fade with dry cleaning. There's also a whiteish spot on the sleeve, which might come out with dry cleaning (likely it will). Given these issues, though, the price is low...

*Asking $30 shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 22 (+3")
Chest: 20
Length: 28.5

Waist: 15.75 measured flat.
Inseam: 27.25 after the cuffs have been let down; 2.5" still turned under.

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke005q.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke006.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke007.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke008.jpg/

*2) Bespoke for Harold's.*

This is a lovely suit, and in excellent condition. The lining has Merry-Go-Round horses on it! It's a 3/2, but darted, and the trousers are pleated. I believe that it measures to a 39/40 S or R, but please below.

*Measurements:*

Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 23.25 (+2.5)
Chest: 21
Length: 30.25

Trousers:

These are pleated, have suspendor buttons, and 1.5" cuffs.

Waist: 17, measured flat.
Inseam: 28 (+1")

*Asking $45 shipped in CONUS*

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke015.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke016.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/harrisbrooksbespoke017.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*13D Alden & Peal for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan & calfskin oxfords*

Up for sale are a few pairs of 13D Brooks Brothers shoes - Aldens & one Peal - mostly shell cordovan, some calf. The uppers are in great shape on all of them. As you can see from the photos, many have been newly resoled. The insoles show a good bit of wear.

1) Alden for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan wingtips, Model # 7134. Asking *$100 shipped.*

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img1479y.jpg/ https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img1480x.jpg/

2) Alden for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan tassel loafers, Model # 772. Asking *$100 shipped.*

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/img1484c.jpg/ https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img1485c.jpg/ https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img1486y.jpg/

3) Alden for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan tassel loafers, Model # 772. Asking *$100 shipped.*

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img1467z.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img1468ew.jpg/ https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img1470y.jpg/

4) Alden for Brooks Bros. calfskin tassel loafers, Model # 771. Asking *$90 shipped.*

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/img1476h.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1473gl.jpg/ https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img1472o.jpg/

5) Brooks Brothers Peal perforated calfskin captoes. Asking *$80 shipped*.

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img1498v.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/img1499p.jpg/ https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img1500l.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img1501eb.jpg/ https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img1503dk.jpg/


----------



## AdamsSutherland

If only they were 12's...


----------



## rabidawg

If only they were 8.5 E . . . . :icon_smile_big:


----------



## swb120

Wear thick socks!

Thank you, thank you! I'll be here all week!


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Final Five!*

Here we have the final five offerings from forestcarter's estate! As always, please PM with interest--and offers are always welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_All prices include CONUS shipping._

*1) 48R Polo University silk/wool/linen sports jacket*

This isn't trad., being two button and darted, but it's absolutely lovely. It was Made in Canada of 62% silk, 27% wool, and 11% linen, and has a lovely drape to it. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $50*

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/finalfive012.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/finalfive019.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/lastone001.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/finalfive013.jpg/

*2) Polo University glen plaid suit with red overcheck.*

This is a lovely suit, and I was hoping it fit me. Again, it's two button and darted, but it's Made in the USA, in excellent condition, and beautiful. It's all wool. I think this is around a 40R or L...

Measurements:

Jacket:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Chest: 21
Length: 31.5

Trousers:

These are pleated, with 1.5" cuffs.

Waist: 16.5 measured flat
Inseam: 31.5 (+1")

*Asking $55*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/finalfive015.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/finalfive016.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/finalfive018.jpg/

*3) 39S Polo sports jacket*

Another summery jacket, this is tagged 39S and runs true to size. In excellent condition, although it needs a press! I believe that it's a silk/wool blend, mainly wool, although there's no fabric content listed.

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 23.25 (+ 1.5 under)
Chest: 20.5
Length: 28

*Asking $35*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/finalfive009.jpg/

The colour is hard to capture; it's a lovely blue and dark tan glen plaid check on a rich creamy background:

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/additions001.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/finalfive010.jpg/

Small white spot on inside tag:

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/additions002.jpg/

*4) 40S Brooksease glen plaid*

This might be an orphan, hence its price. Tagged 40S, and runs true to size. In very good condition.

*Asking $20*

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/finalfive001.jpg/

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/finalfive002.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/finalfive003.jpg/

*5) Corbin suit*

This is olive, and would be terrific despite being two-button and darted, but it does have some issues. The trousers are marked (maybe stained), and there are also marks on the lapels--although these latter are minor. These might, or might not, all come out with dry cleaning. There's also a rub mark on one of the front pockets.

This would be a very good beater suit as it is, or else you could try to salvage it with good dry cleaning. In any case, owing to its issues I'm just asking for shipping costs--or else it's FREE with another suit or jacket purchase!

I think this is about a 38S, but please see below....

*Asking $15, or FREE with another purchase!*

Measurements:

Jacket:

Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 23.5
Chest: 19.75
Length: 28.5

Trousers:

Waist: 16 measured flat.
Inseam: 28.75 (+2.5")

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/finalfive004.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/finalfive005.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/finalfive006.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/finalfive007.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/finalfive008.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

*willis & geiger shirts and more*

2 willis and geiger shirts--navy and khaki
both are LS and with 2 front flap pockets
also comes with the armpit gussets and bi-swing like pleats in the back
size 14.5/Small
they seem to be unused, and come without tags
$15 each




























LL Bean chamois shirt
size 14 1/2 also seems to be unused but without tags
$15








Pendleton tie
100% virgin wool
$ 7

















Unbranded Harris Tweed sack jacket
nice, natural and narrow shoulders
partially lined
has some stains on the lining
shoulders: 18.5
length: 31
amrpits: 21
sleeves: 26
has a hooked vent: 8 inches
$ 30 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## WindsorNot

I'm looking for a good condition shell cordovan burgundy men's dress belt if anyone has one to spare for size 32 waist. I believe the cobbler can chop it down if it is larger than that, however. PM me if you have one. Thanks!


----------



## jfkemd

*J.Press tweed jacket*

J.Press Tweed jacket.
vintage for sure--still has San Francisco included in the label
overall great condition
has some wear in the lining of the sleeves
the sleeves were shortened but has 2 inches of fabric to let out

measurements:
length: 30
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21
sleeves: 23.5

$40 shipped
would also accept a fair trade--I am a 39R


----------



## Orgetorix

jfkemd, you take beautiful pictures. It's clear you really have skill.


----------



## swb120

Brooks Bros 41L gray herringbone 3/2 sack suit is sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

The two paisley silk pocket squares are now sold, PP. The remaining pocket squares (birds, blue with spots, shuttlecock in cotton) are now SOLD, PP.

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bowtie reduction!*

All remaining bowties (two BB Makers in excellent condition, one Marshall Fields in excellent condition, one damaged BB Makers, one damaged Carrot and Gibbs) are now SOLD--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> This is all we have... Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition.
> 
> *Please PM with interest or offers!*
> 
> _All prices include shipping in CONUS._
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter110.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/forestcarter111.jpg/
> 
> Referring to the top picture:
> 
> 1) BB Makers. DAMAGED, and in need of repair; held together with safety pin. $6
> 2) BB Makers. $15
> 3) BB Makers. $15
> 4) Carrot and Gibbs; handmade in Boulder, Co.. Stained, as shown. $8
> 5) Marshall Fields; $12
> 6) Robert Talbott. $20 *SOLD PP*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items, with some price drops!*

*Please find below the list of clothing from forestcarter that's still available together with updated prices.*

All prices include shipping in CONUS

*Please PM with interest and offers on anything!*

_Please note that if a size is indicated with a "c", it's approximate based on measurements, so please do have a look if you're within a size or two, as it might well fit you!_

*Jackets and suits:*

1) 46L BB "346" dark charcoal herringbone jacket, NOW $25

2) 42S BB "346" (the old, good kind) 3/2 navy sack blazer, SOLD PP

(1) and (2) can be seen here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986492&postcount=5658

3) c. 39 S/R H. Stockton Atlanta, 3/2 olive sack suit, NOW $25

4) Southwick 3/2 sack suit in glen plaid, NOW $40 *SOLD PP*

5) c. 42S Brooks Brothers nailhead suit, SOLD, PP

6) 39S navy Brooksstretch suit, NOW $25

*(3) - (6) can be seen here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986557&postcount=5661

7) c. 39-40S Paul Stuart charcoal pinstripe suit, SOLD, PP

8) 41S Paul Stuart silk and wool glen plaid jacket, SOLD, PP

9) c. 46L, Orvis travel blazer, NOW $30

*(7) - (9) are here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986812&postcount=5670

10) c. 44L Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in bottle green, NOW $25

11) c. 41 R/S Polo 3/2 darted seersucker suit, SOLD, PP

*(10) and (11) are here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=987490&postcount=5688

12) c. 40S Harris tweed jacket, SOLD, PP

13) c. 38/39 R/S Camel hair jacket, NOW $30

*(12) and (13) are here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988464&postcount=5717

14) 38S Brooks Bros. olive suit, $30

15) c. 39/40 R/S Bespoke for Harold's 3/2 suit, $45

*(14) and (15) are here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988667&postcount=5720

16) 48R Polo University silk/wool/linen sports jacket, $50

17) c. 40R/L Polo University glen plaid suit with red overcheck, $55

18) 39S Polo sports jacket, $35

19) 40S Brooksease glen plaid, SOLD, PP

20) c. 38S Corbin suit, $15 or *FREE with another purchase of a jacket or suit!*

*(16) - (20) are all here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988976&postcount=5725

*Sweaters and casual outerwear:*

1) Rust Orvis Shetland sweater, size S, NOW $20

2) RL sweater cotton sweater, NOW $10

*(1) and (2) can be seen here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986522&postcount=5659

3) RL Nantucket red Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, size S, NOW $25

4) Size S BB 346 seersucker Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, NOW $20

*(3) and (4) can be seen here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660

*Trousers and shorts:*

1) J Crew all-cotton light blue trousers, 30/32, NOW $12

2) Polo trousers, 33/25, dark blue, NOW $10

3) JAB trousers, yellow, *FREE with another purchase*.

4) J. Crew shorts in Nantucket red, 30, NOW $9

5) BB seersucker shorts, size 34, NOW $9

*(1) -- (5) can be seen here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660

*Shoes*

1) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, 9D NOW $35

2) Ferragamo loafers, 11B, NOW $25

3) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B, NOW $25

4) AE tassel loafers, 8.5, NOW $35

*All here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986590&postcount=5662

*Shirts:*

(1) Four (4) LL Bean OCBDs in blue, size L-Reg (a.17.5 collar), NOW $13 each, or *$50 for all four*, *PLUS free* 17.5-35 Quale OCBD and *FREE* Enro OCBD, 17.5-35:

(2) BB 346, straight collar, non-iron, 15-33, blue with red overcheck, NOW $13

(3) J. Crew OCBD pin stripes, 15-32, NOW $12

(4) Ike Behar, white, 16.5-33, NOW $12

*All here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988083&postcount=5703


----------



## TweedyDon

And now, returning to your normally scheduled programming...

Now that all of forestcarter's estate is listed, I can return to making room in my own closets!

*Please PM with interest and offers!* All prices included CONUS shipping.

*1) 42L BB 346 (old, good kind) "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack tweed jacket*

This is a lovely "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack from Brooks. It's tagged 42L, and runs true to size. It's a really lovely tweed (see close up picture for details), but I like my tweeds to be heavier than this, so it's ready to be passed on. It's been freshly dry-cleaned, well-pressed, and is in excellent condition.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.25 (+2 under)
Chest: 21
Length: 31.25

*Asking $50, or offers*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed004.jpg/

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed005.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed006.jpg/

*2) Tartan jacket, 44R?*

This is a lovely jacket from what used to be a trad. clothiers in Trenton, when Trenton still rivalled Princeton as a well-heeled trad. haven. I've shrunk out of this, so it's here. This makes a terrific holiday jacket!

*Asking $35*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 25
Chest: 22
Length: 31

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed001.jpg/

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed002.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed003.jpg/

*3) Size L Made in Ireland heavy aran sweater.*

This is beautiful! It's seriously thick and heavy, and is from Ireland; it's clearly made to withstand Irish winters, and is in a different class than most arans you'll buy now. It's in excellent condition apart from a small thread pull on the front, which I've pictured.

*CLAIMED*

Measurements:

Armpit to armpit: 22.5 
Underarm to cuff, turned back: 18 (plus 1" if cuff is not turned back)

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed007.jpg/

Single thread pull:

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed008.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed009.jpg/

*4) Tiffany sterling silver engine-turned money clip.*

This is in excellent condition, with just some superficial surfcae marks from use. It's engine turned, sterling silver, and has a blank cartouche which has never been engraved. It's also tight, with the ends almost kissing--so it's much better than most eBay money clips that are stretched.

*Asking $75, shipped and insured, or offers.*

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed014.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed012.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed011.jpg/


----------



## rabidawg

jfkemd said:


> [/IMG]


I really, really wish this were a short instead of a regular. Beautiful.


----------



## Morrissey

I am currently looking for a pair of nice Oxford brogues to get me through a cold and wet winter.

Since my allowance has been cut dramatically lately, i consider buying used ones :icon_smile_big: . I would prefer a cordovan-like/burgundy colour, but all darker shades of brown would be great. 

I wear a 9 D in Topsiders and a 9 E in Sebago Loafers (European size 43).

I am paying reasonable prices, Seller must be shipping to germany though.

Best regards,
F.


----------



## jfkemd

*press tweed*

jacket sold pending payment



jfkemd said:


> J.Press Tweed jacket.
> vintage for sure--still has San Francisco included in the label
> overall great condition
> has some wear in the lining of the sleeves
> the sleeves were shortened but has 2 inches of fabric to let out
> 
> measurements:
> length: 30
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 21
> sleeves: 23.5
> 
> $40 shipped
> would also accept a fair trade--I am a 39R


----------



## jfkemd

thanks.



Orgetorix said:


> jfkemd, you take beautiful pictures. It's clear you really have skill.


----------



## wacolo

*Paypal Please and thanks for looking!*
Three Ties all in fine shape. left to right. Burgundy club tie for Bruce Baird 3.75x57. I think this was made by Robert Stewart out of New York. Many of his private label ties are. Next is a Whale tie by Beecroft and Bull 3.25x57. Last is a Stars and Stripes tie by Ben Silver 3.5 x 58. Ties are $12 a piece or $30 for all 3.

Ben Silver Oxford Cloth button down. When I got this you could still see where it was folded and pinned together. A buddy took it off my hands. He said he washed it once, but never wore it. I will call it a 9.5 out of 10. Sized 16/35. Made in USA by Individualized Shirts. $35 shipped CONUS.

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/789021zu5.jpg/

Size 36 Zep Pro Fish belt. Never heard of them, but its a pretty cool piece. Made in USA. $12 shipped CONUS.

Polo Suede Wingtips Made in England. I am guessing they are C&J but I am not sure. Sized as 10/M. I am unsure of the age. I got these off of Ebay some time ago and am just trying to get back what I have in them. They have always been a bit snug on me. If any 9.5's want to give them a try I think you should be fine. As you can see from the pics the uppers are in pretty good shape and the soles are showing some wear. $65 shipped CONUS and some wood trees are included.

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/ceiling015.jpg/https://img195.imageshack.us/i/ceiling018.jpg/https://img195.imageshack.us/i/ceiling019.jpg/

Alden 961 Black size 11D. I would give them a 7/10. Extremely wearable but with a few bumps and some creasing. The worst is a ding on the inside of the right shoe for which I have given a close up. A set of basic wood shoe trees are included. $50 shipped CONUS.

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/ceiling013.jpg/https://img6.imageshack.us/i/ceiling011.jpg/


----------



## kinnerton

*Allen Edmonds in 8.5 E*

Two pair of very lightly worn Allen Edmonds in 8.5 E

1. Park Aves, Black, $50

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/dsc03990008ng3.jpg/

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/dsc04010010ej2.jpg/

https://img253.imageshack.us/i/dsc03970006yz3.jpg/

2. Cameron Loafer, Chestnut, $60 (The Camerons are basically new -- I wore them exactly once and found them to be too tight for my freakishly wide foot).

https://img301.imageshack.us/i/dsc03950004rv5.jpg/

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/dsc03930002ie5.jpg/
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/dsc03920001rf7.jpg/

3. I also have a pair of very nice black Hillcrest oxfords in 8.5 EEE (has the bicycle stitch on the toe) -- I can post pics if anyone is interested -- asking $45 for those.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Tie*

I have this tie:

https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_striped_detail.php?ix=70

New with tags. $26 shipped CONUS.


----------



## WingtipTom

*Three pairs of shoes*

Since I haven't been doing much freelance as of late, I decided to go through my shoe collection and purge the pairs I haven't worn for quite awhile. Here are the first 3 pairs I'm offering for sale. I assure you all of these shoes have been well taken care of. Apologies for not including the shoe trees if you decide to purchase the shoes!

*******
_(click on thumbnails for larger images!)_
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/frontpose.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/sideviewis.jpg/https://img2.imageshack.us/i/soles.jpg/https://img36.imageshack.us/i/insoles.jpg/
*Allen Edmonds "Berkley" - Size 8D*
Outstanding condition, as evidenced by the pics. Built on the 4 last.
Asking $60 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only. PM me with questions!

https://img2.imageshack.us/i/frontpose.jpg/https://img132.imageshack.us/i/sideviewm.jpg/https://img32.imageshack.us/i/solesu.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/insolesr.jpg/
*Allen Edmonds "Lloyd" - Size 8D*
Another pair in outstanding condition! Built on the 9 last.
Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only. PM me with questions!

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/frontpose.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/sideviewh.jpg/https://img143.imageshack.us/i/soles.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/insoles.jpg/
*Brooks Brothers perforated captoes - Size 8D*
Worn about 10 times...see pics!
Asking $45 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only. PM me with questions!


----------



## TweedyDon

Since we're all selling shoes today (), I'll be listing a pair of size 11D AE saddles in dark chestnut brown with a black "saddle" later today for *$70 OBO*; these are in excellent condition.

I also have these left from forestcarter--*with new price drops!*

1) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, 9D NOW $30
2) Ferragamo loafers, 11B, NOW $25
3) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B, NOW $25
4) AE tassel loafers, 8.5, NOW $30

*All here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986590&postcount=5662

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## jfkemd

*price reductions*

willis and geiger shirts
llbean chamois shirt
now $10 each

Harris tweed sack now $20

pendleton tie sold pending payment



jfkemd said:


> 2 willis and geiger shirts--navy and khaki
> both are LS and with 2 front flap pockets
> also comes with the armpit gussets and bi-swing like pleats in the back
> size 14.5/Small
> they seem to be unused, and come without tags
> $15 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean chamois shirt
> size 14 1/2 also seems to be unused but without tags
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton tie
> 100% virgin wool
> $ 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbranded Harris Tweed sack jacket
> nice, natural and narrow shoulders
> partially lined
> has some stains on the lining
> shoulders: 18.5
> length: 31
> amrpits: 21
> sleeves: 26
> has a hooked vent: 8 inches
> $ 30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great forestcarter/tweedydon Tie Clearence!*

_(Please don't compare my photography to that of jfkemd!) _

I decided to consolidate the remaining ties I have from forestcarter's estate into one post, to make things easier for everyone.

And now they're even cheaper! Apart from the Brooks Brothers ties, *which are now any 6 for $30 shipped in CONUS*, *please choose any 6 ties for $25*, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Group A:*

All of these are Brooks Brothers; six Makers, one Basics.

*$30 for them all, shipped in CONUS.*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia003.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia008.jpg/

*Group B:*

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia006.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia010.jpg/

1) JAB Executive collection
2) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom; pull in knot area
3) Andrews ties
4) JAB
5) Andrews ties

*Group C:*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia011.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia012.jpg/

1) Royalist by Woodard and Lothrop, The Boy's Shop, but appears regular length.
2) Brown and Church for Page Foster; seems to be wool.
3) Andrews Ties--cashmere
4) Britches of Georgetown, 70/30 poly/silk
5) Briar for Pride of England, 65/35 silk/poly

*Group D:*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia013.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia014.jpg/

1) TKS for Nordstrom
2) Tino Cossimo
3) Talbott Studio
4) Britches of Georgetown
5) Robert Talbott
6) Potomac Collection

*Group E:*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia015.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia016.jpg/

1) Shetland wool.
2) Timo Cossimo
3) Polo (keeper detached on one side)
4) Andrews ties
5) John Comfort for Harrods, England

*Group F:*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia017.jpg/

1) Robert Talbott
2) John Blair
3) Brooks Brothers Makers
4) Brooks Brothers Makers
5) All wool, Made in Scotland


----------



## qwerty

Some stuff for sale. No rips, tears, odor, stains on anything. PM me if interested.

1. Two pairs of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos in khaki, Elliot Fit (pleated, not trim), Size 32x32. Worn very lightly. Identical except that one is from BB and one is from BB 346 (hence the different labels).

$79.50 from BB.
$30 each or $50 for both, shipped CONUS.


































2. L.L. Bean Irish Fisherman's Sweater, Size M. Cream. 100% Wool. Made in Ireland. Purchased late 1990s. Worn once. This is the real deal. It is an exquisite sweater. Not made anymore.

$50 shipped CONUS.

















3. Andover Shop shetland wool sweater. Green lovatt. Size L. 100% Shetland Wool. Knit in Scotland. Worn under 10 times (too large for me).

$125 from Andover Shop.
$75 shipped CONUS.


























4. Tods "Thames" loafer in light chestnut. Tods size 10.5, equivalent to US size 11. (For reference, the wearer wears size 10.5 in Alden 986, 10.5/11 in EG, and 11US in C&J for Polo and C&J for BB Peal). Worn under 20 times. Heels newly replaced. A very handsome loafer. Shoe bag and box included.

Purchased for $400-something from Neiman Marcus.
$200 shipped CONUS.

































5. Two ties, one subdued from J.Press (100% silk), the other vibrant from Lilly Pulitzer (100% cotton). Neither has ever been worn.

Both are 3.5 inches wide at widest point. Press is 57 inches long. Lilly is 55 inches long.

*EDIT: Press tie sold, pending payment. Lilly tie still available for $25 shipped CONUS.*


























6. APC New Standards, Size 29. Worn lightly for 3 months, washed once. Not altered in any way (i.e., not hemmed). No fraying at cuffs. This is exactly how you want them to be when you buy them.

$155 from APC.
$90 shipped CONUS.


































7. Diesel Viker jeans in 0072D wash, size 30x32. In my opinion, one of the best looking washes one can find if he's not wearing raw denim. 8-inch bottom opening. Minimum pocket stitching and other "junk" for a pair of Diesels. Worn lightly. Washed once.

Purchased for $200+ from Diesel.
$80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Jackets in 42 range*

Help me get this stuff out of the house. Surely someone can use something here. All jackets $25 shipped CONUS. PM if you want more details.

edit: sorry for the sideways pix, the computer is misbehaving. i'll try to fix it later, or shoot the computer, whichever seems more effective

#1 No-name Harris tweed, heavy, partially lined, light shoulder padding, English style. Two-button front, darted (side panels really, not darts as you see on a worsted suit, much more unobtrusive), slanted pockets, ticket pocket, twin vents. Wear it hunting in the Cotswolds, or something. *SOLD*

Length from top of collar: 32 1/2 inches
Shoulder to shoulder seam: 18 1/2
Sleeves: 26
Chest (pit to pit): 22 1/2









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/DSCF4170.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/DSCF4171.jpg

#2 Daks tweed, heavy, fully lined, medium shoulder padding, two-button, darted as above, single vent.

Length: 30 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Chest: 21









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/DSCF4173.jpg

#3 Brooks Brothers camel hair, three-button sack, fully lined. Nice. Tagged 42R but I make it a long.

Length 33 1/2
Shoulder 18 1/2
Sleeves 24 1/2
Chest 44


















#4 Brooks Brothers three-button sack, partially lined, single vent, real horse blanket stuff. Avoid hypothermia this winter!

Length: 32 3/4
Shoulder: 19
Sleeves: 24
Chest: 22


















#5 No-name Harris three-button sack, partially lined, single vent.

Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Sleeves: 24
Chest: 22









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/DSCF4179.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Patrick--PM sent on the #1 Harris tweed!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Interest check BB Camelhair Polo coat

I have a very good condition BB camelhair polocoat, marked a 38s, but fits more like a 40R.
Sorting out all my fall winter stuff this weekend, and considering getting rid of it (it doesn't _really _fit right, and I sized it to fit me over a jacket, that I don't do much these days).
I'd LOVE to trade it for a smaller size (if someone out there has outgrown one) or I'd just sell and move one.


----------



## wacolo

*Price Drops.........Ralph Lauren now $40, Pendleton now $30, Southwick now $40 *

Ralph Lauren. I bought this one off of ebay a couple of years ago and the sellers measurements were a bit off. Crazy HEAVY gun check, and a pretty one at that. 3 Button and Side Vents I am guessing this is from their short lived Custom line from some time ago. No size or makers tag but there is a Union Label. Maybe made by Pietrafesa? If you want a nice piece for fall, here you go. No issues with condition. $60--->$40 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. Here are the measurements, which seem to indicate a 40L. I am a 40R and except for the sleeves and length it fits pretty well.

Chest-21.5
Shoulders-19.5
Length BOC-32
Sleeve-25.5 (+1.5)

By coleman996

By coleman996
https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19037dy4.jpghttps://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19038hg4.jpghttps://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19036yo2.jpghttps://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19035xv2.jpg

Pendleton Wool Jacket. Essentially a Baracuta in a great shade of green. Please see the main pic for the best idea of the color.No size listed but is fitting and measuring like a small, or a small medium. The sleeves are just a hair short on me, I am a 40R. No issues with condition. $50--->$30 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. Here are the specs.....
Chest-21.5
Length-24.5
Sleeves-33.5 (this is tough as there are no shoulder seams. I measured from the middle of the back, like a shirt. Not perfect but I wanted to give some kind of idea)

By coleman996
https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp008.jpghttps://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp007.jpghttps://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp005.jpg

Current Southwick Navy Blazer. Navy Hopsack, 3 button, single vent. No issues with holes or stains. It is darted but it is also only $60--->$40 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. The specs are....
Sized as 43R
Chest- 22.5
Sleeve-25.25
Length from BOC-31
Shoulders- 20

By coleman996
https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp014.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp017.jpg[/quote]


----------



## etown883

etown883 said:


> Hello all, got this great Southwick Navy Pinstripe. I decided that its just not going to get enough use, and I have text books to buy. Great suit for a slimmer guy. 3/2 sack (of course). I did have the suit shortened about 3/4". However, I still think it looks great and could probably be let back out.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder = 17"
> Length (BOC) = 30"
> Chest = 19 3/4"
> Top of pocket to bottom of jacket (for reference) = 9 3/4"
> Inseam = 28" with 1 3/4" cuffs, about 1/2" to be let out
> Waist = 16" across, with about 2" to be let out.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'9" 150 lbs, and it fits great.
> 
> Just dry cleaned and ready to go.
> 
> Looking for $80 obo shipped.
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/suit1a.jpg/
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit2d.jpg/
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit3.jpg/
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/suit4.jpg/


Taking best offer folks, this is really a great suit.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

*Bills Khakis M2*

I have two identical pair of Bills Khakis M2 pants that I would like to offer for sale:
limited wear, good condition, no holes, rips or stains
34 waist
31 inseam
khaki color
plain cuff
purchased at local mens store
first quality, not seconds
selling due to recent weight loss
$35.00 each or $65.00 for both pair shipped CONUS
send pm


----------



## brozek

*BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack, 40L*

Howdy,
I didn't wear this last fall, which is a good indicator that I probably won't wear it this fall either. It's a Brooks Golden Fleece 3/2 sack with flat-front cuffed trousers, size 40L (measurements below), and I'll take $40 shipped for it. I'm not desperate to sell it, because it still fits me just fine (6'2, 180 lbs). But if there's a tall, thin trad that could use an inexpensive navy sack, then I'm happy to give it a new home. Thanks!

Measurements:
Shoulders - 17 3/4"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Coat waist - 19 3/4"
Coat length - 31 1/2"
Trouser waist - 34" (maybe 1" to let out)
Trouser inseam - 31.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful 3/2 tweed sack with leather BB buttons!*

*This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers 44L (see measurements) 3/2 sack with a very natural shoulder, embossed BB thick leather buttons....*

*I'm giving away a 44L "Brookslinen" 3/2 sack blazer to whoever gives this jacket a good home--see below!*

Despite my strong desire to keep this in my closet, I have to admit that I've shrunk out of it, and so it's time to find it a new home.

It's tagged 45L, but this is an older size, and it runs to a modern 44L.

It's a *Brooks Brothers "346" (old kind) 3/2 sack* in grey herringbone with beautiful subtle blue vertical striping. It has very natural shoulders, a lovely lapel roll, and a complete set (3 on the front, one on each cuff) of its original thick leather buttons, with the "hanging sheep" logo deeply embossed into them! I love these buttons, and thought of transplanting them, but decided that I'd rather have this jacket so complete to a good trad. home.

Flaws: The hang tag is detached on one side (a very easy fix), and one of the sleeve cuffs is starting to fray. It's definitely wearable as it is, but in a year or so you might like to add leather strips to both cuffs so this jacket is good for another 30 years.

Asking *$50 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest!*

To help find this a good home, I'd like to pass on with it an azure Brookslinen 3/2 sack blazer free with it. SartoNYC very kindly gave this to me, knowing it was my size, when I was a 44L, and I'd like to repay the favour. The blazer has a few small brown dots/spots on it (a couple on the right shoulder, one near the hem) otherwise, it's in terrific condition; pictures and measurements below.

*Tweed jacket measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
Chest: 22 
Length: 32

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l002.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l003.jpg/

Leather sleeve button; this has the sheep logo:

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l004.jpg/

Front leather button showing embossed logo:

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l005.jpg/

Thick buttons!

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l025.jpg/

Fraying sleeve:

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l006.jpg/

*Brookslinen measurements:*

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5
Chest: 22.25
length: 32

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l020.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l021.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l022.jpg/

Spotting:

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l023.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l024.jpg/


----------



## qwerty

J. Press tie gone. Lots of other good stuff still available.



qwerty said:


> Some stuff for sale. No rips, tears, odor, stains on anything. PM me if interested.
> 
> 1. Two pairs of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos in khaki, Elliot Fit (pleated, not trim), Size 32x32. Worn very lightly. Identical except that one is from BB and one is from BB 346 (hence the different labels).
> 
> $79.50 from BB.
> $30 each or $50 for both, shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. L.L. Bean Irish Fisherman's Sweater, Size M. Cream. 100% Wool. Made in Ireland. Purchased late 1990s. Worn once. This is the real deal. It is an exquisite sweater. Not made anymore.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Andover Shop shetland wool sweater. Green lovatt. Size L. 100% Shetland Wool. Knit in Scotland. Worn under 10 times (too large for me).
> 
> $125 from Andover Shop.
> $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Tods "Thames" loafer in light chestnut. Tods size 10.5, equivalent to US size 11. (For reference, the wearer wears size 10.5 in Alden 986, 10.5/11 in EG, and 11US in C&J for Polo and C&J for BB Peal). Worn under 20 times. Heels newly replaced. A very handsome loafer. Shoe bag and box included.
> 
> Purchased for $400-something from Neiman Marcus.
> $200 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Two ties, one subdued from J.Press (100% silk), the other vibrant from Lilly Pulitzer (100% cotton). Neither has ever been worn.
> 
> Both are 3.5 inches wide at widest point. Press is 57 inches long. Lilly is 55 inches long.
> 
> *EDIT: Press tie sold, pending payment. Lilly tie still available for $25 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. APC New Standards, Size 29. Worn lightly for 3 months, washed once. Not altered in any way (i.e., not hemmed). No fraying at cuffs. This is exactly how you want them to be when you buy them.
> 
> $155 from APC.
> $90 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Diesel Viker jeans in 0072D wash, size 30x32. In my opinion, one of the best looking washes one can find if he's not wearing raw denim. 8-inch bottom opening. Minimum pocket stitching and other "junk" for a pair of Diesels. Worn lightly. Washed once.
> 
> Purchased for $200+ from Diesel.
> $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two more 44L tweeds!*

Here are two more tweeds I've shrunk out of...

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Harris Tweed jacket by Stanley Blacker.*

This is a beautiful golden brown Harris tweed, flecked with subtle specks of scarlet and cobalt. I received this from swb who generously offered to pass it on to me for less than his Exchange post asking price, and I'd like to do something similar, passing it on for less than I paid for it. I bought this just before my shrinking began, so I didn't get to wear it--and now it's time for it to find a new home.

This is immaculate!

*Asking $30 shipped in CONUS.*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 22.5
Length: 31.75

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l008.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l009.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l010.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l011.jpg/

*2) Pendleton tweed jacket.*

This is a nice jacket for Fall weekends! Made in the USA, and measures to around a 44L.

*Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 22
Length: 32

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l016.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l017.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l018.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops on remaining items!*



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers on anything!*
> 
> _Please note that if a size is indicated with a "c", it's approximate based on measurements, so please do have a look if you're within a size or two, as it might well fit you!_
> 
> *Jackets and suits:*
> 
> 6) 39S navy Brooksstretch suit, NOW $25
> 
> *(6) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986557&postcount=5661
> 
> 9) c. 46L, Orvis travel blazer, NOW $30
> 
> *(9) is here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986812&postcount=5670
> 
> 10) c. 44L Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in bottle green, NOW $25
> 
> *(10) is here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=987490&postcount=5688
> 
> 13) c. 38/39 R/S Camel hair jacket, *NOW $25*
> 
> *(13) is here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988464&postcount=5717
> 
> 14) 38S Brooks Bros. olive suit, $30
> 
> *(14) is here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988667&postcount=5720
> 
> 16) 48R Polo University silk/wool/linen sports jacket, *NOW $35*
> 
> 17) c. 40R/L Polo University glen plaid suit with red overcheck SOLD, PP
> 
> 20) c. 38S Corbin suit, $15 or *FREE with another purchase of a jacket or suit!*
> 
> *(16), (17), (20) are all here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988976&postcount=5725
> 
> *Sweaters and casual outerwear:*
> 
> 1) Rust Orvis Shetland sweater, size S, *NOW $17*
> 
> 2) RL sweater cotton sweater, NOW $10
> 
> *(1) and (2) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986522&postcount=5659
> 
> 3) RL Nantucket red Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, size S, *NOW $22*
> 
> 4) Size S BB 346 seersucker Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, NOW $20
> 
> *(3) and (4) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Trousers and shorts:*
> 
> 1) J Crew all-cotton light blue trousers, 30/32, NOW $12
> 
> 2) Polo trousers, 33/25, dark blue, NOW $10
> 
> 3) JAB trousers, yellow, *FREE with another purchase*.
> 
> 4) J. Crew shorts in Nantucket red, 30, NOW $9
> 
> 5) BB seersucker shorts, size 34, NOW $9
> 
> *(1) -- (5) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Shoes*
> 
> 1) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, 9D *NOW $30*
> 
> 2) Ferragamo loafers, 11B, *NOW $22*
> 
> 3) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B, *NOW $22*
> 
> 4) AE tassel loafers, 8.5, *NOW $30*
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986590&postcount=5662
> 
> *Shirts:*
> 
> (1) Four (4) LL Bean OCBDs in blue, size L-Reg (a.17.5 collar), *NOW $10 each*, or *$35 for all four*, *PLUS free* 17.5-35 Quale OCBD and *FREE* Enro OCBD, 17.5-35:
> 
> (2) BB 346, straight collar, non-iron, 15-33, blue with red overcheck, *NOW $10*
> 
> (3) J. Crew OCBD pink stripes, 15-32, *NOW $10*
> 
> (4) Ike Behar, white, 16.5-33, *NOW $10*
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988083&postcount=5703


----------



## qwerty

Update: here are measurements for the Andover Shop Shetland:

23" pit to pit

19" shoulder to shoulder

22" sleeve to shoulder seam

30" neck to hem

33" middle of "yoke" (if there were one) to sleeve cuff -- this is how shirt sleeves are measured

Since it is shetland, as you may guess, it is meant to stretch a bit when worn.



qwerty said:


> J. Press tie gone. Lots of other good stuff still available.


----------



## mack11211

Just a note that I have a large number of trad items on ebay now, closing this evening. Among them:

Rare J PRESS JAPAN trad 3b SACK TWEED COAT 38 S

Brooks Brothers BROOKSTWEED donegal tweed SACK COAT 40R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad LIGHTWEIGHT TWEED COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic sack BLUE POPLIN SUIT 44 L

This group is among many coats with opening bids of just 24.99:

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE GABARDINE COAT 40 XL
superb POLO Ralph Lauren classic trad MADRAS COAT 44R
BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE WASHBLE sack COAT 40L
IVY LEAGUE narrow lapel GOLD LINEN blend SACK COAT 40 L
BROOKS BROTHERS MTM TAN GAB SACK COAT 38 R

There are also many classic BB OCBDs:

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS YELLOW BLUE OXFORD 16.5 34
BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS PEACH BLUE B/D OXFORD 16.5 35
BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS rare PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 32
BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS blue white OXFORD SHIRT 17 36

All auctions close this evening starting around 930 EST.

For all details, just click on the link below.


----------



## TweedyDon

*42R BB 3/2 "Brookstweed" sack in Scottish Shetland wool*

I let this try to grow in my closet for a few months, but it failed to do so, and is still slightly too short for me... so it's here!

It's a BB 3/2 "Brookstweed" sack, and is made from Scottish Shetland wool in a dark grey herringbone with a lovely hand. It's in excellent condition.

It's tagged a 42R, and runs true to size; but please see measurements below.

*Asking $50 shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Please PM with interest!*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24.75 (+2)
Chest: 21.5
Length: 30.5

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland016.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland012f.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland013.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland015.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*11D AE "Shelton" saddles*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Both the aran sweater and the Tiffany money clip are now claimed--thank you!

*Price drops on jackets.*



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers!* All prices included CONUS shipping.
> 
> *1) 42L BB 346 (old, good kind) "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack tweed jacket*
> 
> This is a lovely "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack from Brooks. It's tagged 42L, and runs true to size. It's a really lovely tweed (see close up picture for details), but I like my tweeds to be heavier than this, so it's ready to be passed on. It's been freshly dry-cleaned, well-pressed, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.25 (+2 under)
> Chest: 21
> Length: 31.25
> 
> *Now asking $45, or offers*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed004.jpg/
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed005.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed006.jpg/
> 
> *2) Tartan jacket, 44R?*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket from what used to be a trad. clothiers in Trenton, when Trenton still rivalled Princeton as a well-heeled trad. haven. I've shrunk out of this, so it's here. This makes a terrific holiday jacket!
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed001.jpg/
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed002.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tartantweed003.jpg/
> 
> *3) Size L Made in Ireland heavy aran sweater.*
> 
> This is beautiful! It's seriously thick and heavy, and is from Ireland; it's clearly made to withstand Irish winters, and is in a different class than most arans you'll buy now. It's in excellent condition apart from a small thread pull on the front, which I've pictured.
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *4) Tiffany sterling silver engine-turned money clip.*
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## PennGlock

Cross posted at Styleforum...Just in time for Fall...

This jacket is tagged as "Vintage Beaufort" size Small in Brown. Tags are intact and it has never been worn (bought it as a gift that never panned out.)

It has the original Barbour tartan.

Price is $200 +$10 to cover shipping costs. US only please. Pics below. First person to PM gets it, I expect it to go fast.


----------



## markdc

*15.5-33 White Brooks Brothers Dress Shirt - Non non-iron*

Non non-iron Brooks Brothers dress shirt, 15.5-33.
Clean shirt from someone who takes care in their clothing upkeep.
100% cotton.

Perfect basic shirt in a business wardrobe. I'm more of a 15 neck now and am now trying to get rid of my 15.5 shirts.

*$35 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail to your house.*
Please PM if you're interested or have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## qwerty

Folks, please let me know if you need measurements for anything!
Press tie may still be available-- buyer is non-responsive.



qwerty said:


> Some stuff for sale. No rips, tears, odor, stains on anything. PM me if interested.
> 
> 1. Two pairs of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos in khaki, Elliot Fit (pleated, not trim), Size 32x32. Worn very lightly. Identical except that one is from BB and one is from BB 346 (hence the different labels).
> 
> $79.50 from BB.
> $30 each or $50 for both, shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. L.L. Bean Irish Fisherman's Sweater, Size M. Cream. 100% Wool. Made in Ireland. Purchased late 1990s. Worn once. This is the real deal. It is an exquisite sweater. Not made anymore.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Andover Shop shetland wool sweater. Green lovatt. Size L. 100% Shetland Wool. Knit in Scotland. Worn under 10 times (too large for me).
> 
> $125 from Andover Shop.
> $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Tods "Thames" loafer in light chestnut. Tods size 10.5, equivalent to US size 11. (For reference, the wearer wears size 10.5 in Alden 986, 10.5/11 in EG, and 11US in C&J for Polo and C&J for BB Peal). Worn under 20 times. Heels newly replaced. A very handsome loafer. Shoe bag and box included.
> 
> Purchased for $400-something from Neiman Marcus.
> $200 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Two ties, one subdued from J.Press (100% silk), the other vibrant from Lilly Pulitzer (100% cotton). Neither has ever been worn.
> 
> Both are 3.5 inches wide at widest point. Press is 57 inches long. Lilly is 55 inches long.
> 
> *EDIT: Press tie sold, pending payment. Lilly tie still available for $25 shipped CONUS.*
> *EDIT 2: Buyer non-responsive. Press tie still available.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. APC New Standards, Size 29. Worn lightly for 3 months, washed once. Not altered in any way (i.e., not hemmed). No fraying at cuffs. This is exactly how you want them to be when you buy them.
> 
> $155 from APC.
> $90 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Diesel Viker jeans in 0072D wash, size 30x32. In my opinion, one of the best looking washes one can find if he's not wearing raw denim. 8-inch bottom opening. Minimum pocket stitching and other "junk" for a pair of Diesels. Worn lightly. Washed once.
> 
> Purchased for $200+ from Diesel.
> $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## wacolo

Ben Silver stars and stripes tie sold! Thanks!


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced*

Up for sale is a beautiful double-breasted navy blazer by Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers / Robert Kirk Ltd. Measurement come to approx. 40R-41R (check measurements for best fit). In perfect condition. A heavier twill wool - 3 season blazer, it has narrower peak lapels, which gives it a much cleaner, fitted and refined look than most DB blazers (imho). Ticket pocket. In perfect condition.

Asking *$55 shipped* (58 to pts west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40-41
Sleeves: 24 (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 31

Photos:

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1583ln.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1586e.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/img1585h.jpg/ https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img1587j.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1590o.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Recent Samuelsohn gray flannel pinstripe suit, gray herringbone sportcoat, 42R - like new*

[posted in Sales Forum] Up for sale are two beautiful offerings by Samuelsohn:

1) Charcoal flannel with gold pinstripes. 3-button, top button rolls to 2nd button, fully-lined, single vent, pleated, cuffed pants. Like new. Striking 3-season suit. Made in Canada. Asking *$200 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 40.5
Sleeves: 24 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 20
Length: 31.25

Trouser waist: 35 (3 to let out)
Inseam: 29 (.75 to let out keeping cuffs; 3.25 without cuffs)
Cuffs: 1.25

Photos:
https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1335e.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/img1336br.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1337z.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img1338g.jpg/ https://img179.imageshack.us/i/img1339.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img1334a.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img1333d.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1340ex.jpg/

2) Samuelsohn herringbone sportcoat. 3-button, top button rolls to 2nd button, fully-lined, ventless. Comfortable 4-season weight. Made in Canada. Asking *$100 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 24.25 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 20
Length: 31

Photos:
https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1341d.jpg/ https://img179.imageshack.us/i/img1345gm.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1342q.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1343o.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img1344s.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img1346o.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img1347x.jpg/


----------



## WingtipTom

Price reductions in *red*. These are great deals, folks! Please contact me with any questions.



WingtipTom said:


> Since I haven't been doing much freelance as of late, I decided to go through my shoe collection and purge the pairs I haven't worn for quite awhile. Here are the first pairs I'm offering. I assure you all of these shoes have been well taken care of. Apologies for not including the shoe trees if you decide to purchase the shoes!
> 
> *******
> _(click on thumbnails for larger images!)_
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/frontpose.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/sideviewis.jpg/https://img2.imageshack.us/i/soles.jpg/https://img36.imageshack.us/i/insoles.jpg/
> *Allen Edmonds "Berkley" - Size 8D*
> Outstanding condition, as evidenced by the pics. Built on the 4 last.
> *Asking $50 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only. PM me with questions!*
> 
> https://img2.imageshack.us/i/frontpose.jpg/https://img132.imageshack.us/i/sideviewm.jpg/https://img32.imageshack.us/i/solesu.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/insolesr.jpg/
> *Allen Edmonds "Lloyd" - Size 8D*
> Another pair in outstanding condition! Built on the 9 last.
> *Asking $40 shipped within CONUS. Paypal only. PM me with questions!*


----------



## jfkemd

*further price reductions*

willis and geiger shirts, LLbean chamois shirt
now just $7.50

pendleton tie sold

harris tweed jacket now just $15 OBO



jfkemd said:


> 2 willis and geiger shirts--navy and khaki
> both are LS and with 2 front flap pockets
> also comes with the armpit gussets and bi-swing like pleats in the back
> size 14.5/Small
> they seem to be unused, and come without tags
> $15 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean chamois shirt
> size 14 1/2 also seems to be unused but without tags
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton tie
> 100% virgin wool
> $ 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbranded Harris Tweed sack jacket
> nice, natural and narrow shoulders
> partially lined
> has some stains on the lining
> shoulders: 18.5
> length: 31
> amrpits: 21
> sleeves: 26
> has a hooked vent: 8 inches
> $ 30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie update*

*Ties A-1, A-3, B-3, B-4, B-5, and E-1 are now all SOLD, or sold PP. Thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> _(Please don't compare my photography to that of jfkemd!) _
> 
> I decided to consolidate the remaining ties I have from forestcarter's estate into one post, to make things easier for everyone.
> 
> And now they're even cheaper! Apart from the Brooks Brothers ties, *which are now any 6 for $30 shipped in CONUS*, *please choose any 6 ties for $25*, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Group A:*
> 
> All of these are Brooks Brothers; six Makers, one Basics.
> 
> *$30 for them all, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia003.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia008.jpg/
> 
> *Group B:*
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia006.jpg/
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia010.jpg/
> 
> 1) JAB Executive collection
> 2) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom; pull in knot area
> 3) Andrews ties
> 4) JAB
> 5) Andrews ties
> 
> *Group C:*
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia011.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia012.jpg/
> 
> 1) Royalist by Woodard and Lothrop, The Boy's Shop, but appears regular length.
> 2) Brown and Church for Page Foster; seems to be wool.
> 3) Andrews Ties--cashmere
> 4) Britches of Georgetown, 70/30 poly/silk
> 5) Briar for Pride of England, 65/35 silk/poly
> 
> *Group D:*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia013.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia014.jpg/
> 
> 1) TKS for Nordstrom
> 2) Tino Cossimo
> 3) Talbott Studio
> 4) Britches of Georgetown
> 5) Robert Talbott
> 6) Potomac Collection
> 
> *Group E:*
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia015.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia016.jpg/
> 
> 1) Shetland wool.
> 2) Timo Cossimo
> 3) Polo (keeper detached on one side)
> 4) Andrews ties
> 5) John Comfort for Harrods, England
> 
> *Group F:*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia017.jpg/
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott
> 2) John Blair
> 3) Brooks Brothers Makers
> 4) Brooks Brothers Makers
> 5) All wool, Made in Scotland


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

*Bills Khakis added photos*

Now $60.00 for both pair shipped CONUS!


LonelyAreTheBrave said:


> I have two identical pair of Bills Khakis M2 pants that I would like to offer for sale:
> limited wear, good condition, no holes, rips or stains
> 34 waist
> 31 inseam
> khaki color
> plain cuff
> purchased at local mens store
> first quality, not seconds
> selling due to recent weight loss
> $35.00 each or $65.00 for both pair shipped CONUS
> send pm


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining forestcarter items*

*Updates, and some further price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers on anything!*
> 
> _Please note that if a size is indicated with a "c", it's approximate based on measurements, so please do have a look if you're within a size or two, as it might well fit you!_
> 
> *Jackets and suits:*
> 
> 9) c. 46L, Orvis travel blazer, *NOW $25*
> 
> *(9) is here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986812&postcount=5670
> 
> 10) c. 44L Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in bottle green, *NOW $22*
> 
> *(10) is here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=987490&postcount=5688
> 
> 14) 38S Brooks Bros. olive suit, *NOW $22*
> 
> *(14) is here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988667&postcount=5720
> 
> 16) 48R Polo University silk/wool/linen sports jacket, *NOW $25*
> 
> 20) c. 38S Corbin suit, $15 or *FREE with another purchase of a jacket or suit!*
> 
> *(16) and (20) are all here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988976&postcount=5725
> 
> *Sweaters and casual outerwear:*
> 
> 3) RL Nantucket red Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, size S, *NOW $22*
> 
> 4) Size S BB 346 seersucker Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, *NOW $18*
> 
> *(3) and (4) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Trousers and shorts:*
> 
> 1) J Crew all-cotton light blue trousers, 30/32, $12
> 
> 2) Polo trousers, 33/25, dark blue, $10
> 
> 3) JAB trousers, yellow, *FREE with another purchase*.
> 
> 4) J. Crew shorts in Nantucket red, 30, $9
> 
> 5) BB seersucker shorts, size 34, $9
> 
> *(1) -- (5) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Shoes*
> 
> 1) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, 9D *NOW $30*
> 
> 2) Ferragamo loafers, 11B, *NOW $22*
> 
> 3) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B, *NOW $22*
> 
> 4) AE tassel loafers, 8.5, *NOW $30*
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986590&postcount=5662
> 
> *Shirts:*
> 
> (1) Four (4) LL Bean OCBDs in blue, size L-Reg (a.17.5 collar), *NOW $12 each*, or *NOW* *$45 for all four*, *PLUS free* 17.5-35 Quale OCBD and *FREE* Enro OCBD, 17.5-35:
> 
> (2) BB 346, straight collar, non-iron, 15-33, blue with red overcheck, *NOW $10 (NOW SOLD PP)*
> 
> (3) J. Crew OCBD pink stripes, 15-32, *NOW $10*
> 
> (4) Ike Behar, white, 16.5-33, *NOW $10*
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988083&postcount=5703


----------



## TweedyDon

*Church's wingtip shoes, 10.5 AA/A*

I purchased these some time ago, when I was young and foolish, hoping that their narrowness would make up for their slight shortness--why, I don't know...

They're Church's, made exclusively for Ingledew's of Canada, and are in Very Good condition.

*Asking $35, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shoes002w.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shoes003e.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/shoes004.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/shoes005.jpg/


----------



## qwerty

J. Press tie has now sold. Everything else is still available. Please PM me if you are interested or would like measurements. Thank you!



qwerty said:


> Some stuff for sale. No rips, tears, odor, stains on anything. PM me if interested.
> 
> 1. Two pairs of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos in khaki, Elliot Fit (pleated, not trim), Size 32x32. Worn very lightly. Identical except that one is from BB and one is from BB 346 (hence the different labels).
> 
> $79.50 from BB.
> $30 each or $50 for both, shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. L.L. Bean Irish Fisherman's Sweater, Size M. Cream. 100% Wool. Made in Ireland. Purchased late 1990s. Worn once. This is the real deal. It is an exquisite sweater. Not made anymore.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Andover Shop shetland wool sweater. Green lovatt. Size L. 100% Shetland Wool. Knit in Scotland. Worn under 10 times (too large for me).
> 
> $125 from Andover Shop.
> $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Tods "Thames" loafer in light chestnut. Tods size 10.5, equivalent to US size 11. (For reference, the wearer wears size 10.5 in Alden 986, 10.5/11 in EG, and 11US in C&J for Polo and C&J for BB Peal). Worn under 20 times. Heels newly replaced. A very handsome loafer. Shoe bag and box included.
> 
> Purchased for $400-something from Neiman Marcus.
> $200 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Two ties, one subdued from J.Press (100% silk), the other vibrant from Lilly Pulitzer (100% cotton). Neither has ever been worn.
> 
> Both are 3.5 inches wide at widest point. Press is 57 inches long. Lilly is 55 inches long.
> 
> *EDIT: Press tie sold, pending payment. Lilly tie still available for $25 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. APC New Standards, Size 29. Worn lightly for 3 months, washed once. Not altered in any way (i.e., not hemmed). No fraying at cuffs. This is exactly how you want them to be when you buy them.
> 
> $155 from APC.
> $90 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Diesel Viker jeans in 0072D wash, size 30x32. In my opinion, one of the best looking washes one can find if he's not wearing raw denim. 8-inch bottom opening. Minimum pocket stitching and other "junk" for a pair of Diesels. Worn lightly. Washed once.
> 
> Purchased for $200+ from Diesel.
> $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

New without tags: J. Press shawl collared sweater, Medium. Made in Donegal, Ireland. Retails for $250. Asking $79 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2887130450104509546MyQlfG
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2976734290104509546nztxFj[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zon Jr.

*Chipp Brown Plaid Wool Sport Coat 46 Working Cuffs*

Chipp Sport Jacket. Brown Wool plaid with green and yellow overchecks. 2 Buttons. 3-button working cuffs. Approx. size 46 (check measurements). Fully lined, good condition with minor resewing needed at interior of center vent.
Pit to pit 25"
Shoulder 20"
Bottom neck to hem 33"
sleeves 25"
Great autumn/winter jacket. _Looks washed-out in most pics but most accurate color is in the vent picture._ *$60* shipped CONUS.
Happy to answer all questions.

Pics here: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=139521


----------



## wacolo

Hit a motherload of trad ties today. Condition is great all around. The majority of these are older, so there may be some minor knot wrinkles and slight crease or two. But nothing that would keep them from being wearable. Each tie is $8 shipped CONUS. I will do all 11 for $75 if anyone is interested. Thanks for looking.....

Group 1 All Brooks Brothers Makers Left to right
1a Navy, Cream, and Olive 3.5x57
2a White, Navy, Sky Blue 3.25x56
3a Navy and Yellow Dot 3.25x58
4a Navy, Red and Tan 3 5/8x57

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/ceiling001.jpg/

Group 2 All of these are BB Makers and fairly recent.
2a Navy and Green Stripe 58x3.5
2b Gold and Navy Stripe 58x3.75
2c Gold, Kelly and Navy 58x3.75 (this has rw written in pen on the label)

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/ceiling002.jpg/

Group 3

3a Polo Blue Label- Gold, Red and Navy 3.75x58
3b Rooster -Navy, Gray, Orange, Red 3.25x54 (made for The Leader, which has been out of business at least 25 years)
3c H Stockton Private label -Navy, Maroon, Gold 3.5x55
3d Jacobs Roberts for Van Driver (Authentic English Regimental) White, Burgundy and Navy 57x3.5

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/ceiling003.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Norman Hilton Glen plaid 3/2 sack suit - 42S*

Up for sale is a lovely lightweight Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit in Glen plaid. No tagged size, but approx. 42S (check measurements for best fit). 1/4 lined. Flat front trousers, no cuffs. Forget Thom Browne - Hilton is the iconic Ivy League/Mad Men look!

Asking *$70 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Sleeves: 24 (1 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 30.25

Trouser waist: 37.5
Inseam: 28 (3 to let out)

Photos:

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1353h.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1354q.jpg/ 
closeup in the sunlight: https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img1355x.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Anybody interested in these jackets be advised I am out of town and nowhere near a computer until Wednesday, Sept. 23.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=989696&postcount=5747


----------



## Duck

Y'all are killing me with all of this 42 and 40 stuff. Where is the 43 Regular items that I crave so badly?


----------



## Window

Well worn Florsheim Royal Imperial Longwings. Shell cordovan. $70 shipped!

























































Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Shell Cordovan, size 10 D. Very good condition, goodyear rubber reheel. $100 shipped!


























































Something differed. Lloyd & Haig captoe monkstaps, size 10 E. Very good condition. Goodyear welted and leather lined. Quality shoe. $65 shipped


----------



## haporth

Carroll and Co Olive green corduroy, two button darted with patch and flap pockets, single rear vent, in like new condition and a marked size of 44 Reg.
Shoulders 20.5
Chest 24.5
Shoulder to cuff 26
Overall length 32.
















$40 shipped within the conus. Thanks.


----------



## haporth

A Hong Kong bespoke Harris Tweed Norfolk jacket in a size 38, or perhaps a slim 40. 3 button front with 2 at the cuff, patch and flap pockets and center vent. It is fully lined in a silk foulard and is in excellent ,barely worn condition.
Shoulders 18.5
Chest 22
Shoulder to cuff 24.25
Overall length 29.5
The measurement at the waist with belt closed is 20, the jacket is heavyweight and could easily double as outerwear, it dates to 1970.
























$75.00 shipped within the Conus, thanks.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Window;990762
Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Shell Cordovan said:


> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2471/3917010572_36ae7dbd61_o.jpg[/IMG]


 How do you know these are shell cordovan?


----------



## MDunle3199

*Southwick 3/2 Sack Sportcoat 44Reg*

Southwick 3/2 Sack Sport Coat. Untagged but seems like a 44R; please use measurements. Asking $50 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.

Armpit to armpit 20 inches
Chest 44 inches
Shoulder seam to seam 19 inches
Sleeve length 25 inches
Length from top of collar 32 inches


----------



## Orgetorix

Zon Jr. said:


> How do you know these are shell cordovan?


Shell looks pretty distinctive when you've seen enough of it. The way it creases is the biggest telltale; however, when the creasing is minimal as in this pair, you can also tell by the sheen of the leather and the way it looks around the brogue holes and around the stitching.

Those definitely look like shell to me.


----------



## Pentheos

Orgetorix said:


> Shell looks pretty distinctive when you've seen enough of it. The way it creases is the biggest telltale; however, when the creasing is minimal as in this pair, you can also tell by the sheen of the leather and the way it looks around the brogue holes and around the stitching.
> 
> Those definitely look like shell to me.


Shell without a doubt.


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Picked this up from the local charity shop where my local Brooks Brothers sends their merchandise that has been removed from stock. This appears to have been altered; presumably either the customer didn't pick it up or wasn't satisfied with the alterations. In any case, there are no visible defects, other than that the label has been cut to ensure you can't return it to the store for a refund. Other than that, it's practically brand-new.
> 
> It's a recent-model 1818 Madison sportcoat from the spring '09 season. Wool and silk blend by E. Thomas in a black-and-white houndstooth with a faint blue windowpane. Very nice fabric indeed, and the color scheme makes it pretty versatile, season-wise. Half-canvas construction, like all 1818 jackets.
> 
> Tagged size is 46R; I think it has probably been taken in in the sides and fits more like a 44 now. However, presumably the seam allowance is still there and could be let out again. See measurements below for specifics.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20 3/4"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 42"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31 3/4
> Sleeves: 25" with about 2" to let out
> 
> Original retail was $548; it's currently on clearance for $274; you can have this one for just *$85 shipped* CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Duck

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack. This is a wonderful suit, subtle stripe perfect for the grey suit. $55 CONUS. PM me with anymore questions.

Measurements

Chest 22.5 "
Length 31.75" From top of collar

Outseam 40"
Inseam 30" with 2 " to let out, Uncuffed
Waist 34"


----------



## markdc

Price drop! Now $30 shipped Priority Mail.



markdc said:


> Non non-iron Brooks Brothers dress shirt, 15.5-33.
> Clean shirt from someone who takes care in their clothing upkeep.
> 100% cotton.
> 
> Perfect basic shirt in a business wardrobe. I'm more of a 15 neck now and am now trying to get rid of my 15.5 shirts.
> 
> *$35 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail to your house.*
> Please PM if you're interested or have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## Zon Jr.

Pentheos said:


> Shell without a doubt.


So Shell Cordovan Imperials are not marked "Shell cordovan" anywhere on the shoe? Looking for enlightenment here.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Zon Jr. said:


> So Shell Cordovan Imperials are not marked "Shell cordovan" anywhere on the shoe? Looking for enlightenment here.


I've seen many vintage Florsheim shells and I've never seen a pair marked as being shell cordovan. Some makers did this, but not Florsheim in my experience.

Those are definitely shell and in their present condition, a *great buy* at the asking price!


----------



## AlanC

^I'll join the chorus of 'shell' on those.


----------



## srivats

Zon Jr. said:


> How do you know these are shell cordovan?


ZJ, they are undoubtedly shell. Just look at the leather and the creases! Calf does not look like that.

I've bought (new) items from window before and he is great to work with. He knows his shoes, allright!


----------



## swb120

*Like new Brooks Brothers navy suit in 44L, navy pinstripe suit in 45l*

[posted in Sales Forum - though not truly Trad, would make a great entry-level suit for a younger member just starting his collection]

Up for sale is are two beautiful Brooks Brothers 2-button suits - navy in 44L and navy pinstripe in 45L (see measurements for best fit).

Single vent, fully-lined, trousers are pleated and cuffed. Both suits are in amazing condition and look like new...especially the navy suit (#1), which looks fantastic.

Asking *$90 shipped* per suit (93 if live west of Chicago).

1) Navy suit, tagged 44L. Made in USA, 1818 model.

Measurements:
Chest: 46-47
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 25 (2 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 20.25
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 33

Trouser waist: 38 (2 to let out)
Inseam: 29.5 (1 to let out if you keep the cuffs; 4.5 to let out if lose the cuffs)
Outseam: 41.5
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1360u.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1361ic.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img1363s.jpg/ https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img1364f.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img1365xz.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img1366r.jpg/

1) Navy pinstripe suit, tagged 45L. Brooksease, made in USA, manufactured in 2006.

Measurements:
Chest: 47
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 26 (1 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 21
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 32.75

Trouser waist: 36 (2.5 to let out)
Inseam: 33.25 (.5 to let out if you keep the cuffs; 3-3.5 to let out if lose the cuffs)
Outseam: 45
Cuffs: 1.5

Photos:

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1397vn.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img1404j.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1405mx.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1403g.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1399dd.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers, Ralph Lauren casual dress shirts - sz Large and/or 16-34/35, 16-35*

Closet cleaning time! Here are 4 shirts, rarely worn, from my closet. Asking *$60 shipped *for the lot (63 if live west of Chicago).


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops!

The Harris tweed is now just *$28 shipped in CONUS*, and the Pendleton is *$22*.



TweedyDon said:


> Here are two more tweeds I've shrunk out of...
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Harris Tweed jacket by Stanley Blacker.*
> 
> This is a beautiful golden brown Harris tweed, flecked with subtle specks of scarlet and cobalt. I received this from swb who generously offered to pass it on to me for less than his Exchange post asking price, and I'd like to do something similar, passing it on for less than I paid for it. I bought this just before my shrinking began, so I didn't get to wear it--and now it's time for it to find a new home.
> 
> This is immaculate!
> 
> *Asking $30 shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 26
> Chest: 22.5
> Length: 31.75
> 
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l008.jpg/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l009.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l010.jpg/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l011.jpg/
> 
> *2) Pendleton tweed jacket.*
> 
> This is a nice jacket for Fall weekends! Made in the USA, and measures to around a 44L.
> 
> *Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 26
> Chest: 22
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l016.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l017.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l018.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Now just *$45, or offer*, shipped in CONUS! This really is a lovely jacket. :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> I let this try to grow in my closet for a few months, but it failed to do so, and is still slightly too short for me... so it's here!
> 
> It's a BB 3/2 "Brookstweed" sack, and is made from Scottish Shetland wool in a dark grey herringbone with a lovely hand. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> It's tagged a 42R, and runs true to size; but please see measurements below.
> 
> *Asking $50 shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24.75 (+2)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland016.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland012f.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland013.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland015.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Now just *$45 for both* the 44L Brooks Bros. 3/2 tweed sack with embossed BB leather buttons, *AND* the 44L 3/2 sack Brookslinen blazer!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers 44L (see measurements) 3/2 sack with a very natural shoulder, embossed BB thick leather buttons....*
> 
> *I'm giving away a 44L "Brookslinen" 3/2 sack blazer to whoever gives this jacket a good home--see below!*
> 
> Despite my strong desire to keep this in my closet, I have to admit that I've shrunk out of it, and so it's time to find it a new home.
> 
> It's tagged 45L, but this is an older size, and it runs to a modern 44L.
> 
> It's a *Brooks Brothers "346" (old kind) 3/2 sack* in grey herringbone with beautiful subtle blue vertical striping. It has very natural shoulders, a lovely lapel roll, and a complete set (3 on the front, one on each cuff) of its original thick leather buttons, with the "hanging sheep" logo deeply embossed into them! I love these buttons, and thought of transplanting them, but decided that I'd rather have this jacket so complete to a good trad. home.
> 
> Flaws: The hang tag is detached on one side (a very easy fix), and one of the sleeve cuffs is starting to fray. It's definitely wearable as it is, but in a year or so you might like to add leather strips to both cuffs so this jacket is good for another 30 years.
> 
> Asking *$50 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> To help find this a good home, I'd like to pass on with it an azure Brookslinen 3/2 sack blazer free with it. SartoNYC very kindly gave this to me, knowing it was my size, when I was a 44L, and I'd like to repay the favour. The blazer has a few small brown dots/spots on it (a couple on the right shoulder, one near the hem) otherwise, it's in terrific condition; pictures and measurements below.
> 
> *Tweed jacket measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l002.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l003.jpg/
> 
> Leather sleeve button; this has the sheep logo:
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l004.jpg/
> 
> Front leather button showing embossed logo:
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l005.jpg/
> 
> Thick buttons!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l025.jpg/
> 
> Fraying sleeve:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l006.jpg/
> 
> *Brookslinen measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 22.25
> length: 32
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l020.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l021.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l022.jpg/
> 
> Spotting:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l023.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l024.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Ralph Lauren/Polo Blue Label camel hair blazer, sz 41S*

Beautiful Ralph Lauren/Polo blue label 100% camel hair blazer in tagged size 41S (see measurements for best fit). 2-button, fully-lined. Made in USA. In excellent condition. Asking *$35 shipped* (38 to points west).

Measurements: 
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 24
Shoulders: 20
Length (bottom of collar): 29.5

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1576t.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1578a.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1579w.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/img1580h.jpg/ https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img1582n.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Donegal tweed deerstalker hat*

I bought this on eBay last year, and it's just a bit too big for me. (It measures 23" interior circumference.) It's made from handwoven Donegal tweed by a named weaver (S.S. Bradley), and is in Very Good condition, although it does have a small and almost unnoticeable wear spot on one side (pictured), and could use a dry clean.

This is, by the way, a real deerstalker hat; hard wearing and warm, and not the usual flimsy cloth cap masquerading as a deerstalker!

*Asking $45 shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l012.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l013.jpg/

Wear spot (dark):

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l015.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining forestcarter items!*

*Final price drops on remaining items--please PM with interest!*

*Offers very welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers on anything!*
> 
> _Please note that if a size is indicated with a "c", it's approximate based on measurements, so please do have a look if you're within a size or two, as it might well fit you!_
> 
> *Jackets and suits:*
> 
> 9) c. 46L, Orvis travel blazer, *NOW $20*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986812&postcount=5670
> 
> 10) c. 44L Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in bottle green, *NOW $20, SOLD PP*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=987490&postcount=5688
> 
> 14) 38S Brooks Bros. olive suit, NOW *$20*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988667&postcount=5720
> 
> 16) 48R Polo University silk/wool/linen sports jacket, *NOW $20*
> 
> 20) c. 38S Corbin suit, $15 or *FREE with another purchase of a jacket or suit!*
> 
> *(16), (20) are here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988976&postcount=5725
> 
> *Sweaters and casual outerwear:*
> 
> 3) RL Nantucket red Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, size S, *NOW $20*
> 
> 4) Size S BB 346 seersucker Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, *NOW $18*
> 
> *(3) and (4) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Trousers and shorts:*
> 
> 1) J Crew all-cotton light blue trousers, 30/32, NOW $12
> 
> 2) Polo trousers, 33/25, dark blue, NOW $10
> 
> 3) JAB trousers, yellow, *FREE with another purchase*.
> 
> 4) J. Crew shorts in Nantucket red, 30, NOW $9
> 
> 5) BB seersucker shorts, size 34, NOW $9
> 
> *(1) -- (5) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Shoes*
> 
> 1) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, 9D *NOW $30*
> 
> 2) Ferragamo loafers, 11B, *NOW $22*
> 
> 3) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B, *NOW $22*
> 
> 4) AE tassel loafers, 8.5, *NOW $30*
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986590&postcount=5662
> 
> *Shirts:*
> 
> (1) Four (4) LL Bean OCBDs in blue, size L-Reg (a.17.5 collar), *NOW $12* each, or *$45 for all four*, *PLUS free* 17.5-35 Quale OCBD and *FREE* Enro OCBD, 17.5-35:
> 
> (3) J. Crew OCBD pink stripes, 15-32, *NOW $11*
> 
> (4) Ike Behar, white, 16.5-33, *NOW $11*
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988083&postcount=5703


----------



## PennGlock

Not thrifted, but I thought trads might be interested in this item:

This jacket is tagged as "Vintage Beaufort" size Small in Brown. Tags are intact and it has never been worn (bought it as a gift that never panned out.)

Appx Measurements:
Chest/Waist = 22.5"
Sleeve = 21-22"
Shoulder = 20-21"
Length = 32"

It has the original Barbour tartan. Sylkoil waxed cotton treatment. Moleskin collar.

$200 gets this shipped to your door.


----------



## swb120

*WTB: Boy's Brook Bros. blazer, size 4, 6 or 8*

Hey guys - I have been looking to buy a boy's Brooks Brothers navy blazer in size 4, 6 and/or 8, and thought I would check with my Trad brethren. If anyone has such a blazer that you would be willing to sell or trade for (check here or the Sales Forum for some of the things I have available), please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

*Lot of ties sold, Thanks!*


----------



## swb120

Above Norman Hilton Glen plaid suit SOLD.
Two Brooks Bros suits in 44L, 45L SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.
Lots of other great stuff available (if you scroll up through all of Tweedy Don's posts! :icon_smile_big: )


----------



## jfkemd

*updates*

navy willis and Geiger shirt--sold pending payment
pendleton tie sold
harris tweed jacket sold pending payment

tan/khaki and chamois shirts still available.



jfkemd said:


> 2 willis and geiger shirts--navy and khaki
> both are LS and with 2 front flap pockets
> also comes with the armpit gussets and bi-swing like pleats in the back
> size 14.5/Small
> they seem to be unused, and come without tags
> $15 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean chamois shirt
> size 14 1/2 also seems to be unused but without tags
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton tie
> 100% virgin wool
> $ 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbranded Harris Tweed sack jacket
> nice, natural and narrow shoulders
> partially lined
> has some stains on the lining
> shoulders: 18.5
> length: 31
> amrpits: 21
> sleeves: 26
> has a hooked vent: 8 inches
> $ 30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack gray pinstripe, sz. 42R-43R*

Up for sale is a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit, from their "346" line, in gray pinstripe. Lovely medium gray with subtle pinstripes (true color best represented in 2nd & 3rd photos taken with flash), 1/4 lined. Flat front, cuffed trousers. In great condition. Tagged 45, but measurements place this closer to a 42R-43R. As always, rely on measurements for best fit.

Asking *$65 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 41-42
Sleeves: 25.5 (1.5-2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.25
Length (BOC): 31.25

Trouser waist: 37
Inseam: 29.5 (1 to let out and keep cuffs; 4 to let out if you lose the cuffs)
Outseam: 41
Cuffs: 1.5

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img1393d.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img1394g.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img1395.jpg/


----------



## Duck

Duck said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack. This is a wonderful suit, subtle stripe perfect for the grey suit. $55 CONUS. PM me with anymore questions.
> 
> Measurements
> 
> Chest 22.5 "
> Length 31.75" From top of collar
> 
> Outseam 40"
> Inseam 30" with 2 " to let out, Uncuffed
> Waist 34"


I am going to drop the price on this to $43. Let me know


----------



## swb120

Duck said:


> I am going to drop the price on this to $43. Let me know


Bastard!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

The Stanley Blacker Harris tweed and the Pendleton are now claimed--thank you!

*The BB 3/2 tweed sack and the Brookslinen, below, are now $40 the pair, or offer!*



TweedyDon said:


> *This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers 44L (see measurements) 3/2 sack with a very natural shoulder, embossed BB thick leather buttons....*
> 
> *I'm giving away a 44L "Brookslinen" 3/2 sack blazer to whoever gives this jacket a good home--see below!*
> 
> Despite my strong desire to keep this in my closet, I have to admit that I've shrunk out of it, and so it's time to find it a new home.
> 
> It's tagged 45L, but this is an older size, and it runs to a modern 44L.
> 
> It's a *Brooks Brothers "346" (old kind) 3/2 sack* in grey herringbone with beautiful subtle blue vertical striping. It has very natural shoulders, a lovely lapel roll, and a complete set (3 on the front, one on each cuff) of its original thick leather buttons, with the "hanging sheep" logo deeply embossed into them! I love these buttons, and thought of transplanting them, but decided that I'd rather have this jacket so complete to a good trad. home.
> 
> Flaws: The hang tag is detached on one side (a very easy fix), and one of the sleeve cuffs is starting to fray. It's definitely wearable as it is, but in a year or so you might like to add leather strips to both cuffs so this jacket is good for another 30 years.
> 
> Asking *$50 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> To help find this a good home, I'd like to pass on with it an azure Brookslinen 3/2 sack blazer free with it. SartoNYC very kindly gave this to me, knowing it was my size, when I was a 44L, and I'd like to repay the favour. The blazer has a few small brown dots/spots on it (a couple on the right shoulder, one near the hem) otherwise, it's in terrific condition; pictures and measurements below.
> 
> *Tweed jacket measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l002.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l003.jpg/
> 
> Leather sleeve button; this has the sheep logo:
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l004.jpg/
> 
> Front leather button showing embossed logo:
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l005.jpg/
> 
> Thick buttons!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l025.jpg/
> 
> Fraying sleeve:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l006.jpg/
> 
> *Brookslinen measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 22.25
> length: 32
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l020.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l021.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l022.jpg/
> 
> Spotting:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l023.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l024.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Sold.



Orgetorix said:


> Picked this up from the local charity shop where my local Brooks Brothers sends their merchandise that has been removed from stock. This appears to have been altered; presumably either the customer didn't pick it up or wasn't satisfied with the alterations. In any case, there are no visible defects, other than that the label has been cut to ensure you can't return it to the store for a refund. Other than that, it's practically brand-new.
> 
> It's a recent-model 1818 Madison sportcoat from the spring '09 season. Wool and silk blend by E. Thomas in a black-and-white houndstooth with a faint blue windowpane. Very nice fabric indeed, and the color scheme makes it pretty versatile, season-wise. Half-canvas construction, like all 1818 jackets.
> 
> Tagged size is 46R; I think it has probably been taken in in the sides and fits more like a 44 now. However, presumably the seam allowance is still there and could be let out again. See measurements below for specifics.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20 3/4"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 42"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31 3/4
> Sleeves: 25" with about 2" to let out
> 
> Original retail was $548; it's currently on clearance for $274; you can have this one for just *$70 shipped* CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5886.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

*Filson Wool Cruiser Coat*

Filson Mackinaw Cruiser Coat
100% Virgin Wool
I'm not sure but this color does not seem to be offered any longer.
nice big front utility pockets along with a full width back pocket.
this one is in excellent condition.
no flaws at all.

shoulders: 19
length: 29
sleeves: 24
armpits: 21

$70 shipped OBO


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

All claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> *1) 42L BB 346 (old, good kind) "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack tweed jacket*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *2) Tartan jacket, 44R?*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *3) Size L Made in Ireland heavy aran sweater.*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *4) Tiffany sterling silver engine-turned money clip.*
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## AlanC

PennGlock said:


> Not thrifted, but I thought trads might be interested in this item:
> 
> This jacket is tagged as "Vintage Beaufort" size Small in Brown. Tags are intact and it has never been worn (bought it as a gift that never panned out.)
> 
> Appx Measurements:
> Chest/Waist = 22.5"
> *Sleeve = 21-22"*
> Shoulder = 20-21"
> Length = 32"


That sleeve measurement seems unusually short. Is that from the shoulder to the cuff or from the pit to the cuff?


----------



## qwerty

Press tie and Bean sweater sold.
Please PM if interested.



qwerty said:


> Some stuff for sale. No rips, tears, odor, stains on anything. PM me if interested.
> 
> 1. Two pairs of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos in khaki, Elliot Fit (pleated, not trim), Size 32x32. Worn very lightly. Identical except that one is from BB and one is from BB 346 (hence the different labels).
> 
> $79.50 from BB.
> $30 each or $50 for both, shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. L.L. Bean Irish Fisherman's Sweater, Size M. Cream. 100% Wool. Made in Ireland. Purchased late 1990s. Worn once. This is the real deal. It is an exquisite sweater. Not made anymore.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Andover Shop shetland wool sweater. Green lovatt. Size L. 100% Shetland Wool. Knit in Scotland. Worn under 10 times (too large for me).
> 
> $125 from Andover Shop.
> $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Tods "Thames" loafer in light chestnut. Tods size 10.5, equivalent to US size 11. (For reference, the wearer wears size 10.5 in Alden 986, 10.5/11 in EG, and 11US in C&J for Polo and C&J for BB Peal). Worn under 20 times. Heels newly replaced. A very handsome loafer. Shoe bag and box included.
> 
> Purchased for $400-something from Neiman Marcus.
> $200 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Two ties, one subdued from J.Press (100% silk), the other vibrant from Lilly Pulitzer (100% cotton). Neither has ever been worn.
> 
> Both are 3.5 inches wide at widest point. Press is 57 inches long. Lilly is 55 inches long.
> 
> *EDIT: Press tie sold, pending payment. Lilly tie still available for $25 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. APC New Standards, Size 29. Worn lightly for 3 months, washed once. Not altered in any way (i.e., not hemmed). No fraying at cuffs. This is exactly how you want them to be when you buy them.
> 
> $155 from APC.
> $90 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Diesel Viker jeans in 0072D wash, size 30x32. In my opinion, one of the best looking washes one can find if he's not wearing raw denim. 8-inch bottom opening. Minimum pocket stitching and other "junk" for a pair of Diesels. Worn lightly. Washed once.
> 
> Purchased for $200+ from Diesel.
> $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## swb120

Price dropped to $50 for the lot.



swb120 said:


> Closet cleaning time! Here are 4 shirts, rarely worn, from my closet. Asking *$60 shipped *for the lot (63 if live west of Chicago).


----------



## markdc

Non non-iron Brooks Brothers dress shirt, 15.5-33.
Clean shirt from someone who takes care in their clothing upkeep.
100% cotton.

Perfect basic shirt in a business wardrobe. I'm more of a 15 neck now and am now trying to get rid of my 15.5 shirts.

With some new pictures.

*Now $27 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail to your house.*
Please PM if you're interested or have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## stfu

swb120 said:


> Price dropped to $50 for the lot.


swb, how many of these have a chest logo? Just the RL ones?


----------



## swb120

I believe none of them has a logo, as I hate chest logos. But I will check tonight when I get home. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

*All ties are now sold--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> _(Please don't compare my photography to that of jfkemd!) _
> 
> I decided to consolidate the remaining ties I have from forestcarter's estate into one post, to make things easier for everyone.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Group A:*
> 
> All of these are Brooks Brothers; six Makers, one Basics.
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia003.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia008.jpg/
> 
> *Group B:*
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia006.jpg/
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia010.jpg/
> 
> 1) JAB Executive collection
> 2) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom; pull in knot area
> 3) Andrews ties
> 4) JAB
> 5) Andrews ties
> 
> *Group C:*
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia011.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia012.jpg/
> 
> 1) Royalist by Woodard and Lothrop, The Boy's Shop, but appears regular length.
> 2) Brown and Church for Page Foster; seems to be wool.
> 3) Andrews Ties--cashmere
> 4) Britches of Georgetown, 70/30 poly/silk
> 5) Briar for Pride of England, 65/35 silk/poly
> 
> *Group D:*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia013.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia014.jpg/
> 
> 1) TKS for Nordstrom
> 2) Tino Cossimo
> 3) Talbott Studio
> 4) Britches of Georgetown
> 5) Robert Talbott
> 6) Potomac Collection
> 
> *Group E:*
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia015.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia016.jpg/
> 
> 1) Shetland wool.
> 2) Timo Cossimo
> 3) Polo (keeper detached on one side)
> 4) Andrews ties
> 5) John Comfort for Harrods, England
> 
> *Group F:*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandpia017.jpg/
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott
> 2) John Blair
> 3) Brooks Brothers Makers
> 4) Brooks Brothers Makers
> 5) All wool, Made in Scotland


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

still available.
now $60 OBO
PM with any questions.


jfkemd said:


> Filson Mackinaw Cruiser Coat
> 100% Virgin Wool
> I'm not sure but this color does not seem to be offered any longer.
> nice big front utility pockets along with a full width back pocket.
> this one is in excellent condition.
> no flaws at all.
> 
> shoulders: 19
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24
> armpits: 21
> 
> $70 shipped OBO


----------



## TweedyDon

The deerstalker hat has been claimed; forestcarter's seersucker shorts are now sold.

Thanks, chaps!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful bespoke 3/2 sack; Harris tweed jacket; Coach cardcase*

Three more things to pass on...

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Bespoke 3/2 gun check tweed sack*

This is beautiful, and I've held on to it until now simply because, well, it's beautiful, even though I have shrunk out of it. It's a 3/2 sack, and I believe that it's fully canvassed. It's in immaculate condition, except that four or five stitches have come out at the seam under the arm; an easy five minute fix.

I believe that this measures to a 46L, but please see measurements below.

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26 (+2.5)
Chest: 23
Length: 32

Asking *$50, or offers*, shipped in CONUS.

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia087.jpg/

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia093.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia094.jpg/

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia095.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia096.jpg/

*2) Harris tweed jacket.*

This is a lovely Harris tweed in excellent condition. It's a dark grey herringbone shot through with the classic subtle jewel-toned vertical striping of Harris tweed.

I believe that this is a 38S/R, but please see measurements below.

Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2.5)
Chest: 19.25
Length: 29.5

Asking *$35, or offers*, shipped in CONUS.

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia088i.jpg/

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia092.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia090.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia091.jpg/

*3) Coach card case*

Since I no longer have a money clip, I don't need this! This is an older Coach brown leather cardcase that shows slight patina; I believe that it dates from the pre-China days of Coach.

Asking *$15* shipped in CONUS.

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia097n.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia098.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*BB 3/2 Herringbone 39/40 L.B. Sheppard Longwings 7D and 10D*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed herringbone in black and grey. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 25.25" +2", shoulders 18.25", length from the bottom of the collar 31.25". Condition is very good, no issues. Asking $50 east CONUS/$55 west of the Mississippi.
*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/0ebbherr2jx
https://img170.imageshack.us/i/bbherr.jpg/

Two pair of tan L.B. Sheppard longwings. One pair is size 7D, the other 10 D. The 7s are on the left, the 10s on the right. Both are in excellent used condition with double soles and rubber heels both 90% or better. Seeing the pictures, they could both use a little edge dressing but otherwise, very nice shoes. Asking $55 each east CONUS/$60 each west of the Mississippi. Trees not included.
*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/56lbs7jx
https://img19.imageshack.us/i/lbs.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Press Suit Available $55*

Price reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone, the following are available
> 
> J. Press Grey Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit. Asking $75 shipped CONUS. Not size tagged please review measurements.
> 
> Shoulder 18 inches
> Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
> Chest 41 inches
> Length 32 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches
> 
> Pants 38 x 30 (no room to let on waist, about 1.5 inches to let on waist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack suit. Glen Plaid with blue overcheck. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows
> 
> Chest 18.5 armpit to armpit 41 inches all the way around
> Shoulder to shoulder 18.5 inches
> Length 31.5 inches
> Sleeve 24 inches
> Pants 35 x 30 (3 inches to let out at waist and 1 inch to let out on inseam)
> 
> Finally the BB Brookease Blazer is still available at the reduced price of $40
> 
> Size 46L


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - Southwick Sack Sportcoat*

Price reduced to $40



MDunle3199 said:


> Southwick 3/2 Sack Sport Coat. Untagged but seems like a 44R; please use measurements. Asking $50 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Armpit to armpit 20 inches
> Chest 44 inches
> Shoulder seam to seam 19 inches
> Sleeve length 25 inches
> Length from top of collar 32 inches


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean half-Norfolk jacket*

Since I'm now a 42L, and this, well, isn't, it's not going to fit me anytime soon. So, it's time for it to find a new home! I didn't put a price on it in my original listing, and I'm not going to now, as it's an old friend, but I'l be happy to send it to someone in the CONUS who sends me *$45*--and offers are welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> My first post of the Great Jacket Cull of 2009 is my *LL Bean Harris tweed Half-Norfolk jacket. *
> 
> This measures to a 46L, although please see my measurements below. I adore this jacket, and I'm reluctant to part with in, in part because I've never seen another; I can't even find pictures of another one on Google!
> 
> This jacket has all of the features you expect from a half-Norfolk; functional throat latch, functional bi-swing back, and functional bellows pockets. It's also a 3/2 sack, and Made in the USA.
> 
> It does have some minor flaws, though; it's been snagged on wire a few times on the shoulders; the largest of these snags is at the collar. These aren't noticeable unless you're looking for them as they blend in to the tweed, but once you've found them they're obvious. There's also one small snag on the right arm, near the shoulder.
> 
> The measurements are:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Chest: 23.75
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 32.25
> 
> I'm reluctant to put a price on this, both as I like it so much (I'm tempted to get it re-cut to fit!), and also because of its rarity, so *please PM me with offers!*
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket001.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket002.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket004.jpg/
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket010.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket013.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket017.jpg/
> 
> Picture showing--or trying to!--damage:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket015.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

still available
$50 shipped



jfkemd said:


> Filson Mackinaw Cruiser Coat
> 100% Virgin Wool
> I'm not sure but this color does not seem to be offered any longer.
> nice big front utility pockets along with a full width back pocket.
> this one is in excellent condition.
> no flaws at all.
> 
> shoulders: 19
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24
> armpits: 21
> 
> $70 shipped OBO


----------



## TweedyDon

*Final price drops!*

*Final price drops* on remaining forestcarter items!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers on anything!*
> 
> _Please note that if a size is indicated with a "c", it's approximate based on measurements, so please do have a look if you're within a size or two, as it might well fit you!_
> 
> *Jackets and suits:*
> 
> 9) c. 46L, Orvis travel blazer, *NOW $18*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986812&postcount=5670
> 
> 14) 38S Brooks Bros. olive suit, *NOW $18*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988667&postcount=5720
> 
> 16) 48R Polo University silk/wool/linen sports jacket, *NOW $18*
> 
> 20) c. 38S Corbin suit, $15 or *FREE with another purchase of a jacket or suit!*
> 
> *(16) and (20) are here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988976&postcount=5725
> 
> *Casual outerwear:*
> 
> 3) RL Nantucket red Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, size S, *NOW $18*
> 
> 4) Size S BB 346 seersucker Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, *NOW $17*
> 
> *(3) and (4) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Trousers and shorts:*
> 
> 1) J Crew all-cotton light blue trousers, 30/32 *SOLD*
> 
> 2) Polo trousers, 33/25, dark blue, NOW $10
> 
> 3) JAB trousers, yellow, *Claimed*
> 
> 4) J. Crew shorts in Nantucket red, 30, NOW $9
> 
> *(1) -- (4) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Shoes*
> 
> 1) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, 9D *NOW $22*
> 
> 2) Ferragamo loafers, 11B, *NOW $20*
> 
> 3) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B, *NOW $20*
> 
> 4) AE tassel loafers, 8.5, *NOW $22*
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986590&postcount=5662
> 
> *Shirts:*
> 
> (1) Four (4) LL Bean OCBDs in blue, size L-Reg (a.17.5 collar), NOW $13 each, or *$50 for all four*, *PLUS free* 17.5-35 Quale OCBD and *FREE* Enro OCBD, 17.5-35:
> 
> (3) J. Crew OCBD pin stripes, 15-32, NOW $10
> 
> (4) Ike Behar, white, 16.5-33, NOW $10
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988083&postcount=5703


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press Donegal Mist, tagged 43R*

My tweed cull is now moving into the ranks of those of my jackets that I love, but which have now to admit really don't fit!

This is a J. Press Donegal Mist that's just a little too short for me. I believe that this is Press's signature jacket; a 3/2 sack, made from Donegal Mist tweed (60% Donegal tweed, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere) especially woven for Press, by a weaver who's signed the fabric on the interior label.

This is a lovely grey herringbone with a vertical blue stripe, and is in excellent condition.

I recently bought a J. Press Harris Tweed in the same tagged size from another member which fits me much better, so please check measurements, below--and recall that this is Press, so the chest is roomy!

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24.5 (+ 2.5 under)
Chest: 21.5
Length: 30.5

*Asking $65, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

_As always, please excuse my poor photography; the colours in this jacket are much richer than they seem here!_

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/pressandia001.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/pressandia002.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/pressandia012.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/pressandia011.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/pressandia005.jpg/


----------



## M. Charles

*Lacoste Rugby Shirt*

Purchased from J. Alden Clothiers in Essex, CT for $135. 100% Authentic. The body of the shirt is made of the same pique cotton type material as the polo shirt but heavier in gauge. Typical white rugby shirt collar. Worn only once. Size Medium. Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2089204590104509546ePTXNN

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2215010530104509546GUMPPM

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2508942210104509546woBxwK


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ great Filson jfkemd.

Some closet clearing...

A couple medium Polo Ralph Lauren shirts, no logos! (well the OCBD has a logo on the tail). 
These are PRL's normal, fuller cut which for me means they were "under-sweater only" shirts a category I'm trying to eliminate from my wardrobe.

very pale Green OCBD

and thin, "sueded" check









$15 shipped each, both for $25 or just make an offer

ALso have this LL Bean travel jacket.
38R 2 button sack, zippered pocket, poly.
A bit broad in the shoulders for me, and I found a similar jacket I like more.
$15 shipped, make an offer

a couple ties:
on the left Fishers Island emblematic, free for anyone who wants it 
on the right is a brand new new Chipp Boston Terrier tie $12 shipped


----------



## tonylumpkin

ONLY THE 7D LONGWINGS REMAIN



tonylumpkin said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed herringbone in black and grey. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 25.25" +2", shoulders 18.25", length from the bottom of the collar 31.25". Condition is very good, no issues. SOLD.
> 
> Two pair of tan L.B. Sheppard longwings. One pair is size 7D, the other 10 D. The 7s are on the left, the 10s on the right. Both are in excellent used condition with double soles and rubber heels both 90% or better. Seeing the pictures, they could both use a little edge dressing but otherwise, very nice shoes. Asking $55 each east CONUS/$60 each west of the Mississippi. Trees not included. *10 Ds are SOLD*
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/56lbs7jx
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/lbs.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Fishers Island tie claimed.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Southwick Coat sold pending payment*

Jacket sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Price reduced to $40


----------



## markdc

Non non-iron Brooks Brothers dress shirt, 15.5-33.
Clean shirt from someone who takes care in their clothing upkeep.
100% cotton.

Perfect basic shirt in a business wardrobe. I'm more of a 15 neck now and am now trying to get rid of my 15.5 shirts.

With some new pictures.

*Now $24 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail to your house.*
Please PM if you're interested or have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*As-new LL Bean rubber moc's, size 10M*

These appear to have never been worn--no wear on inner or outer soles, leather lacings are mint. Can get photos of actual pair, until then, they are identical to ones on Bean's Web page. Made in Maine. They're $59 plus shipping, maybe tax (depending on location) from store. Or $30 CONUS from me.

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...entCategory=503394&feat=503394-tn&cat4=505553


----------



## CMC

*H. Freeman & Son 40 Long*

I'm going to cut my losses with this one. I've changed the buttons three times and never been happy with them, and the last time they closed the cuffs, so they don't pull open. You'll either have to live with that or have someone do the cuffs right.

It's a wonderful jacket: A very textured kind of barleycorn pattern. Half-lined, pre-'72 union tag, natural shoulder, great condition. Soft 3/2 roll, darts, patch pockets, 9-inch vent. Chest 21.5, sleeves 24.5, shoulder 18, length 32.

$25 shipped CONUS in flat-rate box. Natural shoulderists in US Virgin Islands please query.


----------



## Duck

32rollandrock said:


> These appear to have never been worn--no wear on inner or outer soles, leather lacings are mint. Can get photos of actual pair, until then, they are identical to ones on Bean's Web page. Made in Maine. They're $59 plus shipping, maybe tax (depending on location) from store. Or $30 CONUS from me.
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...entCategory=503394&feat=503394-tn&cat4=505553


I highly recommend these. Wear them in the spring without socks and you will definitely be the Big Man On Campus


----------



## Jovan

I dunno, they seem a little _overly_ outdoors-y to be worn on campus. It's the sole, I think.


----------



## C. Sharp

In some parts of the country, they have been a campus staple for over 30 years.



Jovan said:


> I dunno, they seem a little _overly_ outdoors-y to be worn on campus. It's the sole, I think.


----------



## Jovan

Maybe so, but those chain-link treads are just... ugly.


----------



## TweedyDon

*32 rollandrock's mocs*

I like them! Hence, PM sent! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## TweedyDon

Jovan said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


I'm hoping to spend hours just gazing at the soles! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Ron_A

^ LLB rubber mocs are classic preppy/trad footwear for all conditions.


----------



## TweedyDon

The J. Press Donegal Mist is now claimed; so too is the Donegal deerstalker hat listed above*. Thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> My tweed cull is now moving into the ranks of those of my jackets that I love, but which have now to admit really don't fit!
> 
> This is a J. Press Donegal Mist that's just a little too short for me. I believe that this is Press's signature jacket; a 3/2 sack, made from Donegal Mist tweed (60% Donegal tweed, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere) especially woven for Press, by a weaver who's signed the fabric on the interior label.
> 
> This is a lovely grey herringbone with a vertical blue stripe, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> I recently bought a J. Press Harris Tweed in the same tagged size (43R) from another member which fits me much better, so please check measurements, below--and recall that this is Press, so the chest is roomy!
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+ 2.5 under)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> *Asking $65, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> _As always, please excuse my poor photography; the colours in this jacket are much richer than they seem here!_
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/pressandia001.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/pressandia002.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/pressandia012.jpg/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/pressandia011.jpg/
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/pressandia005.jpg/


----------



## C. Sharp

OPH page scan 
https://jakedavis.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c974f53ef0112793784b328a4-popup


----------



## Jovan

Ron_A said:


> ^ LLB rubber mocs are classic preppy/trad footwear for all conditions.





C. Sharp said:


> OPH page scan
> https://jakedavis.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c974f53ef0112793784b328a4-popup


Point taken guys, but just because something is declared "trad" doesn't mean I _must_ like it under penalty of death.  Even if I owned a pair, I'd keep them for camping only.


----------



## TweedyDon

*AE "Dryden" 11.5 EEE*

Another relic of my early inability to comprehend American shoe sizing!

AE "Dryden" 11.5 EEE, in black. These are in Very Good/Excellent condition, with little wear to the soles and heels, and minimal creasing.

Asking *$40 or offer* boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shoesandia012.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shoesandia013.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shoesandia014.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

still available
$40 dollars shipped



jfkemd said:


> Filson Mackinaw Cruiser Coat
> 100% Virgin Wool
> I'm not sure but this color does not seem to be offered any longer.
> nice big front utility pockets along with a full width back pocket.
> this one is in excellent condition.
> no flaws at all.
> 
> shoulders: 19
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24
> armpits: 21
> 
> $70 shipped OBO


----------



## AlanC

Duck said:


> I highly recommend these. Wear them in the spring without socks and you will definitely be the Big Man On Campus





Ron_A said:


> ^ LLB rubber mocs are classic preppy/trad footwear for all conditions.


I just wore mine out in the sloppy rainy weather we're having. They're just the thing. I don't know how I ever got along without them.


----------



## swb120

Filson khakis in British tan, tagged size 32, pleated, cuffed. Measurements: waist: 16" (x 2) (w/1" to let out), inseam: 26" (w/1.5" cuffs, i.e. another 3+" to let out if lose the cuffs). Gorgeous pants - better, imho, than Bill's Khakis. Asking *$20 shipped*.

https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0208dbj.jpg https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0209.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Bills khakis, 33-29, British tan, M1 pleated, like new*

Up for sale are two pairs of British tan Bills khakis. Size Waist 33 - Length (inseam) 29; outseam 41. Waist has 2" to let out; cuffs are 1 3/8". Style: M1P (pleated). Beautiful, like new condition. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton.

Asking *$25 shipped per pair* ($28 if you live west of Chicago).

UPDATE: One pair sold; one pair remaining.

https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0657d.jpg
https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0658akh.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price drop*

Now *$30 shipped* (33 west of chicago)



swb120 said:


> Beautiful Ralph Lauren/Polo blue label 100% camel hair blazer in tagged size 41S (see measurements for best fit). 2-button, fully-lined. Made in USA. In excellent condition. Asking *$30 shipped* (38 to points west).
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 43
> Waist: 40
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulders: 20
> Length (bottom of collar): 29.5
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1576t.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1578a.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1579w.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/img1580h.jpg/ https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img1582n.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop*

Price reduced to *$55 shipped *(58 if west of Chicago)



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit, from their "346" line, in gray pinstripe. Lovely medium gray with subtle pinstripes (true color best represented in 2nd & 3rd photos taken with flash), 1/4 lined. Flat front, cuffed trousers. In great condition. Tagged 45, but measurements place this closer to a 42R-43R. As always, rely on measurements for best fit.
> 
> Asking *$55 shipped* (58 if west of Chicago).
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 43-44
> Waist: 41-42
> Sleeves: 25.5 (1.5-2 to let out)
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Length (BOC): 31.25
> 
> Trouser waist: 37
> Inseam: 29.5 (1 to let out and keep cuffs; 4 to let out if you lose the cuffs)
> Outseam: 41
> Cuffs: 1.5
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img1393d.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img1394g.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img1395.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

*filson cruiser coat is sold pending payment*

coat is sold pending payment.



jfkemd said:


> still available
> $40 dollars shipped


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Now $45 shipped.



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a beautiful double-breasted navy blazer by Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers / Robert Kirk Ltd. Measurement come to approx. 40R-41R (check measurements for best fit). In perfect condition. A heavier twill wool - 3 season blazer, it has narrower peak lapels, which gives it a much cleaner, fitted and refined look than most DB blazers (imho). Ticket pocket. In perfect condition.
> 
> Asking *$45 shipped* (48 to pts west of Chicago).
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 43
> Waist: 40-41
> Sleeves: 24 (2 to let out)
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Length: 31
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1583ln.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1586e.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/img1585h.jpg/ https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img1587j.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1590o.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Harris Tweeds: 42R, 43R*

Harris Tweeds for sale! *$40 shipped *(43 if live west of chicago)

1) Brown herringbone, tagged size 42R.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/

2) Harris tweed, light green with orange. Not tagged. Measures to approx. size 42R-43R.

Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Sleeve: 24.75 (can be let out 1-1.5")
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Length: 30.5-30.75

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1555v.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1552a.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Loake perf captoes, sz 9D*

Loake Bros. black perforated captoe bals calfskin, size US 9D, made in UK. Made for the US-based company, British Isles Collection, Ltd. The insoles on the Loakes look as if they haven't been worn at all; the outsoles show some wear. Asking *$55 shipped*.

Measurements: 11 5/8"x 4 1/8"

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0725t.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0729d.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0727m.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price drop: Braces & Surcingle Belts: Trafalgar, Coach*

Prices reduced for braces and surcingle belts in mint condition.

Braces: All braces now SOLD.

[from left]
1) Trafalgar, Olive/Maroon - SOLD 
2) Brooks Brothers, Navy/White (made in UK) SOLD
3) Trafalgar, Yellow/Maroon SOLD
4) Trafalgar, Navy/Maroon SOLD

Belts: asking *$14 shipped *per belt for remaining Coach belts.

[from left]
5) Trafalgar, sz 36 SOLD
6) Coach, sz 32
7) Coach, sz 34


----------



## TweedyDon

*The REALLY Great Tweed (and blazer and Aran sweater) Cull of 2009!*

I steeled myself this morning, putting sentiment aside and purging all of the tweeds (and a couple of blazers, a Henry Poole stroller, and some Aran sweaters) I have that no longer fit, no matter how much I love them for their tweedy beauty! And some really are beautiful; I've listed some highlights below.

Most of these jackets will be larger ones (I lost a lot of weight over the last two years! :icon_smile, with many being in the 44R -- 48L range. But there are also a few smaller ones, including a couple in 38, 40, and 42, and some Shorts, as well as the usual Regulars and Longs. There might be other sizes, too; I haven't checked carefully yet.

With only a couple of exceptions all are in excellent condition; a couple are brand new and unworn.

I'm aiming to clear these out, so they'll be priced to moved! (Most jackets c. $20 -- $65). Offers will be very welcome, and *I'm also interested in trading for Harris, Donegal, or Breanish tweeds in 42L*. *Please do PM with initial interest, or else look forward to Friday!*

I'll also be giving away *FREE* (or if you'd like it alone, sending for close to shipping costs) three 3/2 sack jackets to chaps who claim other items; the 44L 3/2 sack Brookslinen listed above, a 44L brick red Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, and a c. 42R 3/2 Madras sack from The Princeton Clothing Co..

*A few highlights--lots more than this coming!*

A beautiful 3/2 sack bespoke herringbone tweed shooting jacket, with stitched leather shoulder patch, leather-lined bi-swing back, and leather-lined and trimmed bellows pockets; A gorgeous 3/2 sack by Orvis in Harris tweed the colour of Irish moss; A brand new 3-button Harris tweed in golden brown barleycorn, NWT, from Jenners of Edinburgh (I'm trying hard not to recall how much this cost new!); A bespoke Henry Poole (Savile Row) stroller (jacket and vest), a 44L Pendleton Black watch blazer; a bespoke double-breasted blazer; a bespoke dark green 3/2 sack blazer; and a 44L BB peak lapel dinner jacket (tuxedo).


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Brooks Brothers blazer, 44R*

Staple of any wardrobe - the iconic Brooks Brothers navy blazer. Tagged 44R. Made in USA. 2-button, darted, like new. *SOLD*.

Measurements:
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 25
Shoulders: 20
Length (BOC): 31.5

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1557n.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/img1558uq.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1561lw.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/img1559o.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1560w.jpg/


----------



## M. Charles

Final price reduction to $45 shipped in CONUS



M. Charles said:


> Purchased from J. Alden Clothiers in Essex, CT for $135. 100% Authentic. The body of the shirt is made of the same pique cotton type material as the polo shirt but heavier in gauge. Typical white rugby shirt collar. Worn only once. Size Medium. Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2089204590104509546ePTXNN
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2215010530104509546GUMPPM
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2508942210104509546woBxwK


----------



## AlanC

Since we're in a Lacoste mode, final price drop on this shirt...

*Now $12 delivered!* Paypal



AlanC said:


> Polo shirt, patterned
> Size 6 (according to this equivalent to a Large)
> (retail $80+)


----------



## markdc

Now $20 shipped! $15 for the shirt + $5 shipping CONUS.



markdc said:


> Non non-iron Brooks Brothers dress shirt
> 15.5-33
> 100% cotton
> Comes with collar stays
> 
> Perfect basic shirt in a business wardrobe. I'm more of a 15 neck now and am now trying to get rid of my 15.5 shirts.
> 
> With some new pictures.
> 
> *Now $24 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail to your house.*
> Please PM if you're interested or have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AdamsSutherland said:


> All prices are open for negotiation. Shipping included for conus
> 
> LL Bean- Bean boot mocs-as good as new- worn once by my uncle- size 10- $35
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/img00151q.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img00152g.jpg/
> 
> Brickman's of Martha's Vineyard Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack with hook vent
> (green plaid with brown) $40
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/brickmans.jpg/
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 28.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> Anderson-Little Harris Tweed 2B light grey and navy blue herringbone single vent $35
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/altweed.jpg/
> Chest: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve 26
> 
> Magee Donegal Tweed 2B grey and charcoal herringbone single vent $40
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/magee.jpg/
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> Brooks Brothers 2B Tan camel hair single vent $40
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder 18.5
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club Yellow Cotton jacket size M like-new $30


BUMP

My goal is to have pictures of the jackets up by Friday but I figure I'd bump this quickly to see if anyone was interested.


----------



## Asterix

*Fall/Winter Outerwears*

I think I have too many fall/winter outwear since I have 2 spare closets filled so I am getting rid off the ones that are hardly ever worn. *All prices are negotiable so please PM me if interested or need more pictures!*

Tan/beige Orvis Zambezi Twill Jacket XL *$60 shipped conus*

Tan Vintage Shearling Driving coat Size 44R * $45 shipped conus*

Tan Abercrombie & Fitch Trench Coat size XL *$35 shipped conus*

Tan Vintage Duffle coat Size 44R *$45 shipped conus*

Very heavy wool Vintage Aquascutum (made in Canada) in the Aquascutum colors size 44Tall *$65 shipped conus*


----------



## AlanC

^That Aquascutum is quite the coat!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*LL Bean classic Norwegian sweater, medium*

In blue-and-white. Mint condition. $30 CONUS, or trade. For those who aren't familiar, here's a shot I found on the Internet:



Also, for those who prefer zippers and wear jeans, an as-new pair of Levi's 505, 36x33. These are identical to 501's, except no button fly. $25 CONUS, or trade.


----------



## Danny

Couple of things...







PRL Tan Bucs 9D. More of a formal fit than a casual shoe. Classic red bottom, but they are a harder rubber rather than the typical soft sole that wears more quickly. $59 shipped. Shoe trees not included.





Barbour Wax cap. Size 7 3/8. Might even fit a 7 1/4 better. I am a 7 1/2 and it is small on me, I have worn it but it just seems too small for me. Great item for the season. $30 shipped.


----------



## CMC

*Wanted to buy: outerwear/duffle coat size 40*

If anyone has any superfluous outerwear size 40 regular or long I'd be happy to know what you've got. Especially looking for a polo coat or camel duffle coat, but am open to other things.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB Shetland tweed 3/2 sack*

*Price drop to $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*


*Please PM with interest!*

_(Claimed, pending payment)_



TweedyDon said:


> I let this try to grow in my closet for a few months, but it failed to do so, and is still slightly too short for me... so it's here!
> 
> It's a BB 3/2 "Brookstweed" sack, and is made from Scottish Shetland wool in a dark grey herringbone with a lovely hand. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> It's tagged a 42R, and runs true to size; but please see measurements below.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24.75 (+2)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland016.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland012f.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland013.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/shoesscarvesshetland015.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on BB 3/2 tweed sacks, and Brookslinen!*

Now just *$30 the pair*, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers 44L (see measurements) 3/2 sack with a very natural shoulder, embossed BB thick leather buttons....*
> 
> *I'm giving away a 44L "Brookslinen" 3/2 sack blazer to whoever gives this jacket a good home--see below!*
> 
> Despite my strong desire to keep this in my closet, I have to admit that I've shrunk out of it, and so it's time to find it a new home.
> 
> It's tagged 45L, but this is an older size, and it runs to a modern 44L.
> 
> It's a *Brooks Brothers "346" (old kind) 3/2 sack* in grey herringbone with beautiful subtle blue vertical striping. It has very natural shoulders, a lovely lapel roll, and a complete set (3 on the front, one on each cuff) of its original thick leather buttons, with the "hanging sheep" logo deeply embossed into them! I love these buttons, and thought of transplanting them, but decided that I'd rather have this jacket so complete to a good trad. home.
> 
> Flaws: The hang tag is detached on one side (a very easy fix), and one of the sleeve cuffs is starting to fray. It's definitely wearable as it is, but in a year or so you might like to add leather strips to both cuffs so this jacket is good for another 30 years.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> To help find this a good home, I'd like to pass on with it an azure Brookslinen 3/2 sack blazer free with it. SartoNYC very kindly gave this to me, knowing it was my size, when I was a 44L, and I'd like to repay the favour. The blazer has a few small brown dots/spots on it (a couple on the right shoulder, one near the hem) otherwise, it's in terrific condition; pictures and measurements below.
> 
> *Tweed jacket measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l002.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l003.jpg/
> 
> Leather sleeve button; this has the sheep logo:
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l004.jpg/
> 
> Front leather button showing embossed logo:
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l005.jpg/
> 
> Thick buttons!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l025.jpg/
> 
> Fraying sleeve:
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l006.jpg/
> 
> *Brookslinen measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 22.25
> length: 32
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l020.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l021.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l022.jpg/
> 
> Spotting:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l023.jpg/
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l024.jpg/


----------



## Asterix

AlanC said:


> ^That Aquascutum is quite the coat!


Thanks AlanC. It saddens me that I have to let it go but I've unfortunately gotten bigger around the middle so now can only wear 46R.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Asterix said:


> It saddens me that I have to let it go but I've unfortunately gotten bigger around the middle so now can only wear 46R.


 And this saddens me. I was hoping the duffle coat and the shearling ran large. However, its sounds like your are gaining on my size rather than shrinking. All beautiful coats!!


----------



## TweedyDon

I was hoping that the Aquascutum ran small.... Alas, it was not to be. These really are gorgeous coats!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*White formal shirt 16.5x36*

It's a Kenneth Gordon, a brand with which I am utterly unfamiliar. It is made-in-USA and as-new, but has been worn at least once--the dryclean tags are still attached. It's also still at Salvation Army for $1.87, this being half-off day. Happy to pick up and pass along at cost: I'd put the total at $5-$6 with shipping to CONUS.


----------



## markdc

$18 shipped, or make me an offer!



markdc said:


> Non non-iron Brooks Brothers dress shirt
> 15.5-33
> 100% cotton
> Comes with collar stays
> 
> Perfect basic shirt in a business wardrobe. I'm more of a 15 neck now and am now trying to get rid of my 15.5 shirts.
> 
> With some new pictures.
> 
> *Now $20 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail to your house.*
> Please PM if you're interested or have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction*

Up for sale are two vintage, gray herringbone topcoats. Neither is too heavy or bulky, as many herringbone coats are - great three-season topcoat. Beautifully-made...I know it's said too often, but you don't see coats made like this anymore. Why buy overpriced Thom Browne items to get a Mad Men look when you can have the real deal?

1) Brooks Brothers, tagged size 40R, fully lined, hidden buttons, notch collar. Asking *$90 shipped* (93 to pts west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24.75 (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.25
Length: 42

Photos:

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/img1537v.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1538i.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/img1541h.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img1543.jpg/

Minor defects: the stitching along a portion of the bottom hem needs to be resewn - no tears or rips, the stitching has merely come loose. Also, as seen in these photos, some wear to lining and inner pocket (easy repair, if desired): https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1542c.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1544en.jpg/

2) SOLD


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction*

Up for sale are a few pairs of 13D Brooks Brothers shoes - Aldens & one Peal - mostly shell cordovan, some calf. The uppers are in great shape on all of them. As you can see from the photos, many have been newly resoled. The insoles show a good bit of wear.

1) Alden for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan wingtips, Model # 7134. *SOLD.*

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img1479y.jpg/ https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img1480x.jpg/

2) Alden for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan tassel loafers, Model # 772. Asking *$70 shipped.*

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/img1484c.jpg/ https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img1485c.jpg/ https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img1486y.jpg/

3) Alden for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan tassel loafers, Model # 772. Asking *$70 shipped.*

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img1467z.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img1468ew.jpg/ https://img216.imageshack.us/i/img1470y.jpg/

4) Alden for Brooks Bros. calfskin tassel loafers, Model # 771. *SOLD*

5) Brooks Brothers Peal perforated calfskin captoes. Asking *$55 shipped*.

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img1498v.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/img1499p.jpg/ https://img134.imageshack.us/i/img1500l.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img1501eb.jpg/ https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img1503dk.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Harvard Coop Grey Flannel Suit 42 L / Brooks Makers Plaid Tweed 41 R*

Perfect for the fast approaching Fall and Winter, this is a grey flannel 3 button sack from the Harvard Coop, tagged a 42 L. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs.
Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length from bottom of collar 32". Trousers are 17.5" across the front with at least 2" to let out. Inseam is 31". Asking $85 shipped eastern CONUS, $87.50 west of the Mississippi.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/18coop3jx
https://img169.imageshack.us/i/coop.jpg/

This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with patch pockets and canvass construction. It is tagged a 41 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2", shoulders 18.25", length is 29.75" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $55 eastern CONUS, $57.50 west of the Mississippi.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5abrookstweed3jx
https://img171.imageshack.us/i/brookstweed.jpg/


----------



## markdc

markdc said:


> Non non-iron Brooks Brothers dress shirt
> 15.5-33
> 100% cotton
> Comes with collar stays


Sold!


----------



## Danny

swb120 said:


> Up for sale are two vintage, gray herringbone topcoats. Neither is too heavy or bulky, as many herringbone coats are - great three-season topcoat. Beautifully-made...I know it's said too often, but you don't see coats made like this anymore. Why buy overpriced Thom Browne items to get a Mad Men look when you can have the real deal?
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers, tagged size 40R, fully lined, hidden buttons, notch collar. Asking *$90 shipped* (93 to pts west of Chicago).
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 43
> Waist: 41
> Sleeve: 24.75 (2 to let out)
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Length: 42
> 
> Photos:


Anyone have an idea of the vintage of this?


----------



## swb120

I'm not really sure. I grew up on Brooks Bros. and can't remember seeing this kind of BB label in the 80s; so I'm guessing 70s, but it could be earlier. I'll defer to others more knowledgeable than I.



Danny said:


> Anyone have an idea of the vintage of this?


----------



## 32rollandrock

32rollandrock said:


> In blue-and-white. Mint condition. $30 CONUS, or trade. For those who aren't familiar, here's a shot I found on the Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for those who prefer zippers and wear jeans, an as-new pair of Levi's 505, 36x33. These are identical to 501's, except no button fly. $25 CONUS, or trade.


Sweater is sold.


----------



## CMDC

Southwick 3/2 sack herringbone jacket. Too big for me but in fantastic shape. 2 patch pockets, single vent.

Chest 44
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 24.5
Length 31.5

$45 conus




























Also willing to consider trades: 39/40 jacket; 10.5D shoe


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction*

2 gorgeous Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 sack sportcoats, patch pockets, natural shoulders, size 48L / 49XL. Muted colors, very handsome.

Asking *$35 shipped* ($38 if west of Chicago) per sportcoat.

1) Navy/Red/Cream (absolutely striking in person); tagged 48XL - *SOLD*

2) Brown/Black/Tan (beautiful); tagged 48L - *SOLD*


----------



## CMDC

Southwick herringbone sold


----------



## jfkemd

*southwick coat*

southwick coat--39R 3/2 sack
nice herringbone pattern
only flaw is a missing button on the right sleeve

shoulders: 17
armpits: 21
length: 30
sleeves: 24
$30 shipped


----------



## SartoNYC

*Thank you to Tweedy Don!*

Excellent communication and very fast shipping for item purchased.

THANK YOU!


----------



## LeicaLad

It's true, that we don't post a lot of feedback here. We're more of a small one-off group, with a smattering of happy scavengers. 

BUT, I must commend Tweedy Don for not only his excellent handling of his own major closet cleaning, but also handling another collection that was handed to him. It's been an enjoyable experience, and as I resemble his former fat self more than the sleek fellow he is today, I have acquire more of his collection than I should have.

I have always had pleasant exchanges, swaps and buys experienced here. I've not done that many, but those with Tweedy Don were handled with aplomb and great spirit. And "quick" is barely adequate, for those on the impatience scale, to say how fast and efficiently the packages arrived at my door.

This little trading shop has good manners and is in the spirit of the Trad forum. Buy and Sell has a stronger profit motive, and here is more about finding appreciative homes.

I commend Tweedy Don for his stewardship of this thread over his handling of impressive cull(s)!

And my thanks, of course, for the lovely items I acquired here, too.

LL


----------



## 32rollandrock

LeicaLad said:


> It's true, that we don't post a lot of feedback here. We're more of a small one-off group, with a smattering of happy scavengers.
> 
> BUT, I must commend Tweedy Don for not only his excellent handling of his own major closet cleaning, but also handling another collection that was handed to him. It's been an enjoyable experience, and as I resemble his former fat self more than the sleek fellow he is today, I have acquire more of his collection than I should have.
> 
> I have always had pleasant exchanges, swaps and buys experienced here. I've not done that many, but those with Tweedy Don were handled with aplomb and great spirit. And "quick" is barely adequate, for those on the impatience scale, to say how fast and efficiently the packages arrived at my door.
> 
> This little trading shop has good manners and is in the spirit of the Trad forum. Buy and Sell has a stronger profit motive, and here is more about finding appreciative homes.
> 
> I commend Tweedy Don for his stewardship of this thread over his handling of impressive cull(s)!
> 
> And my thanks, of course, for the lovely items I acquired here, too.
> 
> LL


I beg to disagree.

Tweedy Don is a terrible--TERRIBLE--fellow. Having done business with him on more occasions than I care to count, I can tell you that his closet is nothing but a Chinese water-torture chamber on my bank account, one MTM blazer, one BB trenchcoat, one BB shirt at a time. Who cares if he throws stuff in for free? That's just a dastardly come-on, like a crack dealer sucking in fiends with two-for-one specials. So what if he, allegedly kindly, stood down and allowed me to purchase a much-coveted and more-beautiful-than-hoped-for J. Press topcoat last year from East Village Trad (also a terrible person), for a ridiculously low price, even though he expressed interest first? He's a trickster, that Tweedy Don, and one day we'll all regret we knew his name.


----------



## gordgekko

swb120 said:


> 2 gorgeous Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 sack sportcoats, patch pockets, natural shoulders, size 48L / 49XL. Muted colors, very handsome.


Oh bloody hell. Someone _finally_ posts something in my size and I miss them!


----------



## TweedyDon

Thank you, chaps, for your very kind words! 

I've benefitted so much from people here (tonylumpkin's been extremely generous, as has swb120, Patrick, ThomBrownsSchooldays, DoctorDamage, SartoNYC, and 32rollandrock, among _many_ others), that I'm pleased that I can pay back other members in some small measure in return!

And lots of tweeds, arans, and other items that no longer fit me will be appearing here tomorrow--including a couple of Harris and Irish tweed overcoats that I realised when I was trying them on to determine if I could fit into Asterix's coats are now too big for me. And one's a NYC bespoke from 1957, in almost perfect condition....


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Tweed Cull of Fall 2009!*

I'm going to be posting an awful lot of tweeds over the next couple of days, including overcoats, as well as several Aran jerseys and a few other oddments. This really is the last major cull of my wardrobe!

As always, I'm open to offers on everything, although since I'm now very motivated to finish my major closet clearing this weekend I'm going to be pricing things inexpensively to begin with! But if you see something you really like, please do offer away!

*I'll start with some tweeds in the 38-43 range.*

ALL OF THE JACKETS BELOW ARE *$25 SHIPPED IN CONUS*, and all are in excellent condition!

*Please PM with interest.*

*GROUP A*

*1) Made in USA Harris Tweed.*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

*2) Harris Tweed dark, dark herringbone jacket*

This is tagged a 44S, but it seems to run small, maybe to a 43S; please see measurements below. It's a beautiful very dark charcoal herringbone, flecked through with orange, amber, and turquoise, rather like a traditional Donegal.

It's single-vented, and fully lined.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 22.75 (+2)
Chest: 21.75
Length: 28.75

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/iaandsmalltweeds016.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandsmalltweeds017.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/iaandsmalltweeds018.jpg/

*3) Classic grey and Black Herringbone Harris Tweed.*

*CLAIMED*

*4) Made in Ireland Donegal II jacket*

*ON HOLD*

This is beautiful, and I really wish it was longer, and smaller in the chest, and so could fit me! It's a Made in ireland Donegal II tweed, and is a beautiful dark, dark green, almost brown herringbone with a very Irish green and orange windowpane overcheck. No vent, as is traditional for Donegals, and fully lined.

Tagged a 46S, but seems to fit more like a 43R/S--please see measurements.

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 22.75 (+2)
Chest: 21.75
Length: 30.5

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/iaandsmalltweeds025.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandsmalltweeds026n.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaandsmalltweeds027.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iaandsmalltweeds028.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jenners of Edinburgh, English Sports Shop of Bermuda tweeds*

I really don't want to part with these, but here goes...

*And the Brookslinen found here*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=993653&postcount=5876

*is FREE to the first person who claims one of these jackets!*

*As always, offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*GROUP B*

*1) New, UNWORN, Jenners of Edinburgh Harris tweed.*

CLAIMED--thank you!

*2) The English Sports Shop of Bermuda Harris Tweed*

This was made for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It's a beautiful jacket, much nicer and more striking than my pictures show. It's in excellent condition.

It's tagged a 44L and runs true to size, although maybe slightly large in the chest and long on the sleeves.

*Asking $45 shipped in CONUS*

Measurements:

Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 26.5 (+2.5)
Chest: 23.5
Length: 31.5

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/tweeds003.jpg/

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/tweeds004.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tweeds006.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds! 44-46 range.*

*As always, offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

_(No. 1 here is especially lovely, by the way... if this is your size, please do snag it!)_

*Please note that the Brookslinen, above, is free to the first chap who claims any of these jackets, too!*

*GROUP C*

*1) Bespoke tweed 3/2 sack in gun check *

This is beautiful, and I've held on to it until now simply because, well, it's beautiful, even though I have shrunk out of it. It's a 3/2 sack, and I believe that it's fully canvassed. It's in immaculate condition, except that four or five stitches have come out at the seam under the arm; an easy five minute fix.

I believe that this measures to a 46L, but please see measurements below.

*Now asking $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26 (+2.5)
Chest: 23
Length: 32

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/tweeds001.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia093.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia094.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia095.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia096h.jpg/

*2) Donegal Tweed jacket by Magee*

I purchased this from another member here not too long ago, before I admitted to myself I was no longer a 44L. This is an immaculate colour-flecked steel blue Donegal Tweed by Magee. It's their Olympic model, and so is double vented, and comes with their house lining. The tweed was woven by a named weaver (D. Hood), and the jacket was made for John O'Brien of Westport.

I believe that this is a 43L.

Asking *$45* (which is what I paid), or offers, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
Chest: 21.75
Length: 31.25

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/

*3) Classic Stanley Blacker Harris tweed herringbone*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Ron_A

I don't mean to turn this thread into a tribute to TweedyDon, but I echo what others already have said about him. I have acquired a fair amount of merchandise from him in the past year or so, and he is a pleasure to deal with and a real asset to the exchange thread.

Ron


----------



## TweedyDon

Thank you, Ron!  And, of course, we shouldn't overlook everyone else who participates in this little backwater of commerce, and hence contributes to making it as wonderful as it is.

I'll be posting some more items from my closet either later today (probably) or tomorrow (or both), including a 44L Pendleton Blackwatch jacket, two tweed overcoats (one Harris, one Irish and bespoke from 1957), more Harris tweed jackets, a brick red "346" (old kind) BB 3/2 sack blazer, and a peak-lapel BB tuxedo. All will be in larger sizes, 44 and above--and priced to move!

I'll also be posting some Aran and Norwegian jerseys.

Thanks again to everyone for their kind words!


----------



## fruityoaty

*NWT BB charcoal pinstripe pants*

I have a pair of charcoal pinstripe Brooks Brothers pants. They are unworn with tags and uncuffed -- I ebayed them and they were too small.

Measurements are

33" waist
13.5" rise
47.5" outseam

Price is $25 shipped.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Makers Glen Plaid Suit and PRICE REDUCTIONS*

Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack grey Glen Plaid suit, tagged 41 L. This is a very subtle grey Glen Plaid with a faint blue windowpane. The suit is in excellent condition with no issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 32" BOC. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. The waist is 17.5" (+2" to let out) across the front and the inseam is 30" with at least 1 3/4" turned under. Asking $65 east CONUS, $67.50 west of the Mississippi.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/43bbgle2jx
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbglen.jpg/
https://img401.imageshack.us/i/bbglen4.jpg/

*PRICE REDUCTIONS ON THE BELOW, PREVIOUSLY LISTED ITEMS*



tonylumpkin said:


> Perfect for the fast approaching Fall and Winter, this is a grey flannel 3 button sack from the Harvard Coop, tagged a 42 L. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs.
> Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length from bottom of collar 32". Trousers are 17.5" across the front with at least 2" to let out. Inseam is 31". Asking $85 *>>$65* shipped eastern CONUS, $87.50 >>$67.50 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/18coop3jx
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/coop.jpg/
> 
> This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with patch pockets and canvass construction. It is tagged a 41 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2", shoulders 18.25", length is 29.75" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $55 *>>$45* eastern CONUS, $57.50 *>>$47.50* west of the Mississippi.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5abrookstweed3jx
> https://img171.imageshack.us/i/brookstweed.jpg/





tonylumpkin said:


> These are vintage tweeds in very good condition. Any issues I have found are mentioned in the individual descriptions, below. I'm asking $55 *NOW>>$45 east CONUS/$47.50 west* for each. Contact me for a discount on multiple jackets.
> 
> *3*
> An unbranded Harris Tweed three button sack. The roll on this is more to 2.5 than 2. This has welted seams, latched vent and measures to a 38/39. Canvassed construction and natural shoulders. The approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 17.5" and length 31.5 boc. There is a small seperation at the seam of the inside breast pocket.
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/harrisq.jpg/
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/harris2.jpg/
> https://img185.imageshack.us/i/harris3n.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/harris4.jpg/
> 
> *4*
> A beautiful Corbin plaid tweed. The colors and weave are absolutely gorgeous. Canvass construction and lightly padded shoulders. Measures to a 42/43. No issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2, shoulders 19" and length 32" boc.
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/corbinc.jpg/
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/corbin2.jpg/
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/corbin3.jpg/





tonylumpkin said:


> I've got two Brooks Brothers, made in U.S.A., OCBD shirts. Both are in excellent condition. One is a 16/36 red and white university stripe, the other a 16.5/36 in blue. Both are *MUST IRON*. $20 *>>$15* each shipped east of the Mississippi, $22.50 *>>$17.50* to the west. If you think you can wear both of them, $35/$37.50 *>>$25/$27.50*.
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/





tonylumpkin said:


> *10 Ds SOLD*
> Two pair of tan L.B. Sheppard longwings. One pair is size 7D, the other 10 D. The 7s are on the left, the 10s on the right. Both are in excellent used condition with double soles and rubber heels both 90% or better. Seeing the pictures, they could both use a little edge dressing but otherwise, very nice shoes. Asking $55 *>>$45* each east CONUS/$60 *>>$50* each west of the Mississippi. Trees not included.
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/56lbs7jx
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/lbs.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*J Press Suit 41/42R $50*

Price reduction and re-insertion of original pic



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone, the following are available
> 
> J. Press Grey Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit. Asking $50 shipped CONUS. Not size tagged please review measurements.
> 
> Shoulder 18 inches
> Armpit to Armpit 20 inches
> Chest 41 inches
> Length 32 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches
> 
> Pants 38 x 30 (no room to let on waist, about 1.5 inches to let on waist)


----------



## Window

pretty much NOS Brooks Brothers penny loafer. Size is 10 C. They have some scuffs from being handled. They are 11.75" x 4.1".
Asking $65 shipped.


----------



## M. Charles

*Now sold. *

NWT Cable Car Clothiers (by McGeorge?) Made in Scotland sweater, saddle shouldered, 42

I am 99% sure this was made by McGeorge of Dumfries, as it is identical to other sweaters I have by that label, but I can't prove it.

Appears brighter in photos than in real life. Lower picture is more accurate than higher picture.

Tagged size 42. Here are the measurements: sweater length 27"; sleeves approx length from shoulder 25-1/2"; relaxed chest area 42"; (all approx. measurements).

Asking $75 shipped in CONUS.

https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7e501.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img126/7e501.jpg/1/
https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7ce01.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img126/7ce01.jpg/1/

Retails for $298. See here:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer's lease hath all too short a date...*

Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but it's still long enough to invest in summer blazers, and now's precisely the right time for a thrifty forward-thinking trad. to do so!

So, here are two 3/2 sack summer blazers from Brooks...

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) 44L "346" (old, good kind) Brick red 3/2 sack blazer*

I purchased this from another member via eBay while shrinking, and so never got to wear it. It's in excellent condition, except for a very slight smudge by the shoulder, which I only found on close inspection and couldn't capture with my camera. It has a lovely 3/2 roll, and all of its pockets are patch pockets, including the breast!

Tagged 44L and runs true to size.

Asking *$27 shipped in CONUS*.

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats020.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats022.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats023.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats025.jpg/

*2) 40R Azure 3/2 sack blazer*

This is beautiful, in excellent condition, and fully lined. It also has a full complement of patch pockets, and a lovely lapel roll!

Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS*.

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats027.jpg/

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats029.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats030.jpg/


----------



## Lancette

*Brooks Brothers Dinner Jacket, size 38R*

Hello,

38R Brooks Brothers sack dinner jacket (tuxedo). It is peaked-lapeled with satin facings, 3-buttons on the sleeves, single vent, dartless. Fully lined. Perfect Condition. Made in USA. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

Across Chest Under Armpits: 20 inches
Top Collar to Hem: 31 inches
Across Shoulder: 17 inches
Sleeve Length: 23 inches










https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030201.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030203.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030194.jpg


----------



## Lancette

*Vintage Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers, Size 9 B/D*

Vintage Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers in size 9 B/D. Originally bought at Britches of Georgetowne (see link 2). Nice patina.
Asking $120 shipped CONUS










https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030107.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030110.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030113.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030115.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030116.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030118.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030121.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030127.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030126.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030125.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030128.jpg


----------



## haporth

*Paul Stuart Herringbone, 46 Extra Long.*

High quality 2 button darted sportcoat from Paul Stuart , made in Canada. 100% wool woven in Scotland, not too heavy in weight with a soft hand.
Shoulders 20
Chest 24
Shouldr to cuff 26.5
Length 34.5.
Very clean condition, it looks hardly worn, $50. shipped in the US, thanks.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

*Allen Edmonds Wilbert 11 D*

I have a pair of Allen Edmonds seconds, model name Wilbert, size 11 D in brown for sale that I wore two times before realizing that they are too short for me. I purchased them at the Allen Edmonds Shoe Bank in Port Washington. They are seconds and the only defect I have found is that the right shoes insole is not glued all the way down. I originally paid $159. Comes with original box, AE shoe horn and flannel shoe wrap. $75 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed overcoats!*

Pretty much immediate price drop on both coats, just to find them good homes quickly!

While measuring up coats to see if I could fit into the beauties offered by Asterix earlier in this thread I realised that two of my favourite ones are now far too large for me. So, they're here, looking for good homes.

In both cases I'd be very interested in trading for a 42L Harris or Donegal tweed overcoat, or even a topcoat, or perhaps (in part) a Harris or Donegal tweed jacket in 42L, especially one by Press.

*Please note that both of these coats have been recently dry-cleaned, and have not been worn since.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Irish tweed overcoat.*

I suspect that this either bespoke or MTM; judging by the quality I suspect the former. Alternatively, it might simply be that Arnold & Constable had very high standards! This coat is gorgeous. It was made from "Kalendure" Irish tweed for Arnold Constable of Fifth Ave. New York City, and was finished on October 28th, 1957. Yes, this coat is now almost 52 years old!

_*Please note, though, that this is NOT a fragile vintage piece, but a very sturdy coat in superb condition that would be absolutely fine for everyday wear!*_

This is amazing, as it's in absolutely superb condition, the only flaws being some discolouration to the interior tweed label and a missing sleeve button (pictured) which could easily be replaced. All of its buttons (held on by leather stays) are in terrific condition, and all are still tightly attached. It has a centre hook vent, and raglan sleeves. The tweed is similar to a subtle glen plaid, shot through with the occasional dark red.

This is a lovely coat which has clearly been very well cared for, and it'll be sure to last for another 52 years with similar care!

Information on the Arnold, Constable building here:

https://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/26/realestate/26scapes.html

Measurements:

Length: 44
Sleeve (raglan sleeves, so measured under the arms to the cuffs): 18
Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5

Asking *$65 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats007.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats014.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats011.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats012.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats013.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats010.jpg/

*2) Harris tweed overcoat.*

This is lovely, but it's now far too large for me. It's in excellent condition, except that the top bhutton is loose and needs to be resewn, and the interior lining has "rubbed" slightly at the bottom--but you'll necver know this unless you examine the coat carefully, inside and out!

Measurements:

Length: 42
Sleeve (raglan sleeves; measured under the arm from armpit to hem): 17
Chest: 25.5

Asking *$50 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats015.jpg/

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats016.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats018.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats017.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Allen Edmonds 11D shell loafers*

*CLAIMED!*


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Hillcrest 10B $50*

AE Hillcrest size 10B in excellent condition. Asking $50 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Striped Ties for Sale*

Hello everyone

The following striped ties are available. Prices as follows (shipped in the lower 48 states)

1. BB 346 Repp Stripe (red with white and blue 3 3/4 inches wide) $12
2. BB Makers (Navy with Gold 3 1/2 inches wide) $15
3. New England House (Red with Navy and Gold 3 7/8 inches wide) $15
4. Jos. A Bank (Gold with Navy and Red 3 1/2 inches wide) $15
5. BB Makers (Green with White and Double Blue 3 3/4 inches wide) $15


----------



## brozek

*Brooks Bros 39L, Hickey-Freeman 40R, Paul Stuart 40L*

I'm just culling a few things from my closet. Everything is in excellent condition (although they may need steamed or pressed) and all the prices include shipping. Payment via paypal is perfect (and alliterative!), and I always try to ship the day after payment clears. Thanks!

1) Brooks Brothers twwed jacket, 39L, 3/2 sack, subtle orange windowpane, no shoulder padding. Measurements: 25" sleeve, 31.75" length, 17.5" shoulders, 20" waist. * $35 shipped.*

2) Hickey-Freeman Canterbury wool suit, 40R, 3/2 sack, no shoulder padding, flat-front trousers with cuffs. Measurements: 25.25" sleeve, 31.5" length, 18.25" shoulders, 19.5" jacket waist, 34" trouser waist, 31" inseam (1.5" to let), 1.75" cuffs. *Update: SOLD - thanks!.*

3) Paul Stuart tweed suit, 40L, 2-button darted, very minimal shoulder padding, flat-front trousers with cuffs. Measurements: 26.25" sleeve, 33" length, 18" shoulders, 19.75" jacket waist, 34" trouser waist, 34" inseam, 1.75" cuffs. * $130 shipped.*


----------



## jfkemd

*sold*

southwick coat--sold pending payment



jfkemd said:


> southwick coat--39R 3/2 sack
> nice herringbone pattern
> only flaw is a missing button on the right sleeve
> 
> shoulders: 17
> armpits: 21
> length: 30
> sleeves: 24
> $30 shipped


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Brooks Brothers Trench (42L) and Polo University Glen Plaid (40R/L?)*

I have for sale a Brooks Brothers trench, sized 42L and a Polo University glen plaid suit, probably a 40R or L. Both were bought off this exchange and didn't fit me how I expected. I'm just looking to recoup a portion of my cost, so please feel free to make low offers or trades (15.5/34, 10D, 34x31, 40-41R). Thank you for your interest.

The Brooks trench is in good shape, with a couple of scuff-marks that are nearly impossible to see unless you're looking for them. It is a fine coat. I'd like to get $35, but offers and trades are welcome.

























The Polo University Glen Plaid is in excellent shape and a great suit. I'd like $25, but again offers and trades are welcome.

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/finalfive015.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/finalfive016.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/finalfive018.jpg/

Measurements:

Jacket:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Chest: 21
Length: 31.5

Trousers, pleated, with 1.5" cuffs.

Waist: 16.5 measured flat
Inseam: 31.5 (+1")


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

Each sweater is just *$25 shipped in CONUS*, with the exception of the J. Crew shetland which is *$35 shipped in CONUS.*

*ALL FOUR FOR $65 shipped in CONUS!*

More victims of my weight loss.... All of these are sized XL, all are in excellent condition, none have been worn since they were last dry-cleaned.

Naturally, I'd be very happy to give discounts if you'd like more than one, and offers are welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Thick and heavy J. Crew shetland.*

This is a lovely dark lovat green, which I utterly failed to capture...

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/sweaters001.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/sweaters003.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/sweaters002.jpg/

*2) Brooks Brothers lambswool*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters008.jpg/

True colour:

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/sweaters009.jpg/

*3) J. Crew lambswool cableknit*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters004.jpg/

True colour:

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters005.jpg/

*4) American Outpost shetland V-neck.*

https://img240.imageshack.us/i/sweaters006.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters007.jpg/


----------



## qwerty

A few updates and price drops:

--> JPress tie sold
--> Bean sweater sold
--> APCs sold pending payment

*Price drops:*

*BB chinos*: $20/pair or $35 for both.

*Lilly* tie: $20.

*Tods*: $180.

*Andover Shop* sweater still $75.

All prices include CONUS shipping.

Please PM if interested!



qwerty said:


> Some stuff for sale. No rips, tears, odor, stains on anything. PM me if interested.
> 
> 1. Two pairs of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos in khaki, Elliot Fit (pleated, not trim), Size 32x32. Worn very lightly. Identical except that one is from BB and one is from BB 346 (hence the different labels).
> 
> $79.50 from BB.
> $30 each or $50 for both, shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. L.L. Bean Irish Fisherman's Sweater, Size M. Cream. 100% Wool. Made in Ireland. Purchased late 1990s. Worn once. This is the real deal. It is an exquisite sweater. Not made anymore.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Andover Shop shetland wool sweater. Green lovatt. Size L. 100% Shetland Wool. Knit in Scotland. Worn under 10 times (too large for me).
> 
> $125 from Andover Shop.
> $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Tods "Thames" loafer in light chestnut. Tods size 10.5, equivalent to US size 11. (For reference, the wearer wears size 10.5 in Alden 986, 10.5/11 in EG, and 11US in C&J for Polo and C&J for BB Peal). Worn under 20 times. Heels newly replaced. A very handsome loafer. Shoe bag and box included.
> 
> Purchased for $400-something from Neiman Marcus.
> $200 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Two ties, one subdued from J.Press (100% silk), the other vibrant from Lilly Pulitzer (100% cotton). Neither has ever been worn.
> 
> Both are 3.5 inches wide at widest point. Press is 57 inches long. Lilly is 55 inches long.
> 
> *EDIT: Press tie sold, pending payment. Lilly tie still available for $25 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. APC New Standards, Size 29. Worn lightly for 3 months, washed once. Not altered in any way (i.e., not hemmed). No fraying at cuffs. This is exactly how you want them to be when you buy them.
> 
> $155 from APC.
> $90 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Diesel Viker jeans in 0072D wash, size 30x32. In my opinion, one of the best looking washes one can find if he's not wearing raw denim. 8-inch bottom opening. Minimum pocket stitching and other "junk" for a pair of Diesels. Worn lightly. Washed once.
> 
> Purchased for $200+ from Diesel.
> $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Norwegian sweater, XXL*

I recently purchased this from ebay as I know that these sweaters tend to run small, and the larger sizes are rare, but this turned out to be much too large for me.... this is a VERY large sweater!

It's an XXL, and would, I think, suit a tall trad. with a 46 or above chest. So if you've been after an original Made in Norway Bean Norwegian sweater in your size, Large Trads., now's your chance!

This is in immaculate condition, and is the charcoal grey and brown version.

Asking slightly less than I paid: *$30 shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/beansweater.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/beansweater2.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on the sweaters!*

*PRICE DROPS on the sweaters*, just to move them along quickly.

Each sweater is now just *$20 shipped in CONUS*, with the exception of the J. Crew shetland which is now *$25 shipped in CONUS.*

*ALL FOUR FOR $55 shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> Each sweater is just *$25 shipped in CONUS*, with the exception of the J. Crew shetland which is *$35 shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *ALL FOUR FOR $65 shipped in CONUS!*
> 
> More victims of my weight loss.... All of these are sized XL, all are in excellent condition, none have been worn since they were last dry-cleaned.
> 
> Naturally, I'd be very happy to give discounts if you'd like more than one, and offers are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Thick and heavy J. Crew shetland.*
> 
> This is a lovely dark lovat green, which I utterly failed to capture...
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/sweaters001.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/sweaters003.jpg/
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/sweaters002.jpg/
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers lambswool*
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters008.jpg/
> 
> True colour:
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/sweaters009.jpg/
> 
> *3) J. Crew lambswool cableknit*
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters004.jpg/
> 
> True colour:
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters005.jpg/
> 
> *4) American Outpost shetland V-neck.*
> 
> https://img240.imageshack.us/i/sweaters006.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters007.jpg/


----------



## markdc

qwerty said:


> A few updates and price drops:
> 
> --> JPress tie sold
> --> Bean sweater sold
> --> APCs sold pending payment
> 
> *Price drops:*
> *BB chinos*: $20/pair or $35 for both.
> *Lilly* tie: $20.
> *Tods*: $180.
> *Andover Shop* sweater still $75.
> 
> All prices include CONUS shipping.
> 
> Please PM if interested!


Measurements for the Diesel Viker, please? And also, is the first or second picture more representative of the color? Or is it something in-between?

Thanks!


----------



## swb120

*Shoes! Alden, Brooks Bros., AE, LL Bean, shell cordovan - variety of sizes*

Please contact me for add't information on any of these. Shipping to points west of Chicago, please add $3 to total:

1) Brooks Brothers Alden #8 LHS 763, sz 12E. Great condition. *$140 shipped*
2) Allen Edmonds Sanfords perf. captoe, black, sz 13D. Great condition. *$90 shipped*
3) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, black, sz 9D. *$45 shipped*.
4) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoe, black, sz 9.5D. Like new, save for two small dings on left front shoe. *$100 shipped*.
5) Allen Edmonds tassle loafers, no model name, burgundy, sz 9D. *$40 shipped*.
6) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, burgundy, sz 7.5C. Like new. *SOLD*.
7) LL Bean boots, sz 12M. Beautiful dk brown color...the only Bean duck boots worth owning, imho. *$60 shipped*.
8) Allen Edmonds Concord wingtip, black, sz 13D. Great condition. *$90 shipped*.
9) Brooks Brothers Alden #8 tassel loafers, sz. 11.5E. Good condition, insoles need replacing. *$90 shipped.*
10) Paul Stuart argyle shetland sweater, made in Scotland, sz Medium. *$40 shipped*.

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1872o.jpg/

*PHOTOS ADDED*:

BB/Alden LHS:
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1887u.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img1881.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img1900s.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1901z.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img1902f.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img1903kl.jpg/

BB/Alden tassel loafers:
https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img1904zs.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img1905y.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1906a.jpg/

AE Sanfords:
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1875h.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1908tc.jpg/

AE Concords (13D):
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1886a.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1907w.jpg/

AE McAllisters (9D):
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1885d.jpg/

AE McAllisters (7.5C):
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1884n.jpg/

AE Park Aves (2nd photo shows dings to right toe):
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/img1876e.jpg/ https://img22.imageshack.us/i/img1889xw.jpg/

LL Bean boots:
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1891mh.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1890x.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img1880.jpg/

AE tassels:
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1877qt.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1888y.jpg/

Paul Stuart sweater:
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1874l.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img1873jm.jpg/

Sweater measurements:
Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Length: 27
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 20.5
Sleeve: 23
Center of back to end of sleeve: 34


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Brooks Brothers medium gray sack suit - 46XL, 40x31 pants*

Lovely 4 season BB sack for sale. Will add full measurements tonight. Suit coat is tagged 46XL, flat front cuffed pants are 40x31, with an add't 3-4" to let out, if you lose the cuff. Beautiful medium gray, which Brooks doesn't seem to carry any more (unfortunately).

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 23.5-24
Waist: 22.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 20.5
Sleeve: 26 (1.5 to let out)
Length: 33.25

Trouser waist: 20 (2-2.5 to let out)
Inseam: 31 (1 to let out; 4 if lose the cuffs)
Outseam: 45
Cuffs: 1.5


----------



## markdc

*Brooks Brothers Hand-Tailored Suit - 40S (Silver Label Premium Line)*

*Brooks Brothers Hand-Tailored Suit - 40S*

The Silver Label premium line made to the same quality level as Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece.

As described below by an AAAC member:


smr said:


> That's Brooks Bros. Silver Label, and was made for RTW and probably for MTM, too. It's a premium line BB had under Marks and Spencer's ownership.
> 
> Silver label suits were made by several makers, and while most were made in the USA, some were made in England. For the ones made in the USA, some were made by Martin Greenfield, and there was one other maker but I was unable to identify them. Silver Label suits that were made in England were made for BB by Chester Barrie.
> 
> Made to the same quality level as Golden Fleece (you should be able to see hand stitched button holes, and hand felled (or stitched) interior arm hole, shoulder and collar seams--should be a fully canvassed front on the jacket).


Tagged as 40 short.
Fully-canvassed.
Wonderful grey fabric with a hint of blue windowpane.
Immaculate condition.
Original retail for >$1100, according to forum member SMR
*Now selling for $190 + shipping.*

*Measurements*
Chest (pit to pit): 20 inches
Shoulder (seam to seam): 19.5 inches
Length (from BOC): 29.5 inches
Sleeve: 23.5 inches can be let out another 2 inches to 25.5 inches

Waist: 15 1/8 inches, 2.25 inches to let out, maybe a little less. I assume this suit had a 6-inch drop, which would give a waist of 34.
Inseam: 27.75 inches with 5/8 inch to let out, not including the 1.25 inch cuff.


----------



## swb120

BB herringbone topcoat in 40R-41R is now sold.


----------



## Lancette

*Alden Cordovan Loafers -Price Reduced*

Vintage Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers in size 9 B/D. Originally bought at Britches of Georgetowne (see link 2). Nice patina.
Now Asking $100 shipped CONUS











https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030107.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030110.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030113.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030115.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030116.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030118.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030121.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030127.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030126.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030125.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030128.jpg


----------



## Lancette

*Brooks Brothers Dinner Jacket- PRICE REDUCED*

38R Brooks Brothers sack dinner jacket (tuxedo). It is peaked-lapeled with satin facings, 3-buttons on the sleeves, single vent, dartless. Fully lined. Perfect Condition. Made in USA. Now Asking $35 shipped CONUS

Across Chest Under Armpits: 20 inches
Top Collar to Hem: 31 inches
Across Shoulder: 17 inches
Sleeve Length: 23 inches










https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030201.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030203.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/cbraun07/P1030194.jpg


----------



## anonymouz

Any interest in a pair of LL Bean Camp Mocs sz8.5M in the classic brown? Worn lightly for about 5 times. They don't fit my feet right and I'm giving up on them.
I'll have pics up this weekend. Looking for $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton for Eljo's 3/2 sack jacket:

Tagged 44L

Chest 46
Length 33.5 from top of collar
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 25

$45 conus


----------



## swb120

*Oxxford suit, 40S, brown w/light blue & gray pinstripe*

Up for sale is a gorgeous Oxxford 2-button single-breasted suit, tagged 40S (see measurements for best fit). Suit color is brown with subtle light blue and gray pinstripes. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. In outstanding condition.

Asking *$125 shipped* (128 to pts west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeve: 23 (2-2.5 to let out)
Length (BOC): 30

Trouser waist: 36-37 (0 to let out)
Inseam: 27.75 (2.5 to let out)
Outseam: 38.5

Photos (with and without flash):

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1917cq.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img1916c.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1923c.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1924y.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img1925ba.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img1918n.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1919ji.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1912e.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1911d.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img1909y.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img1910l.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1914m.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1915go.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

10.5 A Allen Edmonds "polo" saddle shoes
plenty of insole/sole/heel life left
$10+shipping



BB polo shirts
Large pale yellow, pima cotton (non-pique) with pocket
$10+shipping/offer



Blue BB
no tags, measures out to be a BB medium/lareg (in my experience BB's polos run big).
$7+shipping/offer



BB luxury fit 
non-iron pinpoint (though not all that stiff etc) french cuff, great condition
16 x 34
$20+shipping/offer
(I have a couple more BB contrast collar shirts in this same size if anyone's interested)



Also have these Polo, 95%wool, 5% cashmere made in Italy Flannels
both tagged 36R, but measure out to 34x32 (/1.25" cuffs), with forward-facing pleats
Black


Gray (with a bit of a green tinge)



$35 each/offer


----------



## thebot

*Barbour Tyne Sports Crew Neck Sweater Size Large*

I have two Barbour Tyne Sports Crew Neck Sweaters available size large in Olive that were picked up at the Barbour outlet for me. Very nice, but unfortunately, they were the wrong size for me. I wish I would have been there to try it on. Made in Scotland. Send PM if interested.

Price = $50 + $8.00 for shipping. Retail is $149.

Here is a link with a better description and picture.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Missing Member--Ole Hickory*

I'm posting this in hope that someone might be able to help me locate a missing member. At the end of August I traded my Barbour Border for some items from Ole Hickory, and although the Barbour arrived safely at its destination in early September I haven't yet received a parcel in return.

I did hear from Ole Hickory about two weeks ago, noting that he'd had health problems, but I've heard nothing since.

I should stress that I don't think that there's anything dubious going on--OH is a longstanding member of the fora, and has always participated intelligently and civilly--but I'm hoping that someone here might know how to get in touch with him to check that all's well.

Any help would be appreciated--thank you!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Would anyone be interested in this at $15+shipping/offer?
(it's really light, so shipping is cheap)

I put it on ebay a while back, and had to deal with all sorts of headaches with non-paying, non-responsive bidders.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> PRL Madras Baracuda-style jacket, large
> 
> $20+shipping


----------



## AlanC

^Somebody ought to grab that. Alas, too big for me.


----------



## Jovan

Sadly too big for my lanky frame as well. Otherwise I'd grab it in a heartbeat -- be great for scootering in mild weather.


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton jacket sold.


----------



## brozek

*BB Elk cords*

I have a pair of 33x32 Brooks Elk cords in excellent condition (in fact, they've been worn a sum total of once, last fall, then stored). $30 shipped. PM if you're interested and I'll give you my paypal address. Thanks!

These two items are also still available -



brozek said:


> I'm just culling a few things from my closet. Everything is in excellent condition (although they may need steamed or pressed) and all the prices include shipping. Payment via paypal is perfect (and alliterative!), and I always try to ship the day after payment clears. Thanks!
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers twwed jacket, 39L, 3/2 sack, subtle orange windowpane, no shoulder padding. Measurements: 25" sleeve, 31.75" length, 17.5" shoulders, 20" waist. * $35 shipped.*
> 
> 2) Hickey-Freeman Canterbury wool suit, 40R, 3/2 sack, no shoulder padding, flat-front trousers with cuffs. Measurements: 25.25" sleeve, 31.5" length, 18.25" shoulders, 19.5" jacket waist, 34" trouser waist, 31" inseam (1.5" to let), 1.75" cuffs. *Update: SOLD - thanks!.*
> 
> 3) Paul Stuart tweed suit, 40L, 2-button darted, very minimal shoulder padding, flat-front trousers with cuffs. Measurements: 26.25" sleeve, 33" length, 18" shoulders, 19.75" jacket waist, 34" trouser waist, 34" inseam, 1.75" cuffs. * $130 shipped.*


----------



## markdc

*Now $170 + shipping, or make me an offer!*



markdc said:


> *Brooks Brothers Hand-Tailored Suit - 40S*
> 
> The Silver Label premium line made to the same quality level as Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece.
> 
> Tagged as 40 short.
> Fully-canvassed.
> Wonderful grey fabric with a hint of blue windowpane.
> Immaculate condition.
> Original retail for >$1100, according to forum member SMR
> *Now selling for $190 + shipping.*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Chest (pit to pit): 20 inches
> Shoulder (seam to seam): 19.5 inches
> Length (from BOC): 29.5 inches
> Sleeve: 23.5 inches can be let out another 2 inches to 25.5 inches
> 
> Waist: 15 1/8 inches, 2.25 inches to let out, maybe a little less. I assume this suit had a 6-inch drop, which would give a waist of 34.
> Inseam: 27.75 inches with 5/8 inch to let out, not including the 1.25 inch cuff.


----------



## swb120

Above BB gray sack suit in 46XL is sold. But several add't suits are available with these same measurements - pics to be added tonight. These include (all are Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suits in 46XL, with 40x31 flat front, cuffed trousers).
1) Navy pinstripe
2) Charcoal gray
3) Blue Glen plaid
4) Medium gray with dull gold pinstripes (made with amazing fabric...a beautiful suit)
Also have a 46L RL/Polo blazer and a 46XL BB cashmere blazer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Moore's Harris tweed jacket, 40R*

This is a very handsome Harris tweed! Made in Canada by Moore's, it's a rare solid heathery Harris. It's tagged a 40R and seems to run true.

It's in excellent condition.

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 24.25 (+2.5)
Chest: 21.5
Length: 30.25

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/moores003j.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/moores004.jpg/

https://img360.imageshack.us/i/moores005.jpg/

https://img525.imageshack.us/i/moores006.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*9/29 Price Drop: Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers DB navy blazer, sz 40R-41R*

Up for sale is a beautiful double-breasted navy blazer by Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers / Robert Kirk Ltd. Measurement come to approx. 40R-41R (check measurements for best fit). In perfect condition. A heavier twill wool - 3 season blazer, it has narrower peak lapels, which gives it a much cleaner, fitted and refined look than most DB blazers (imho). Ticket pocket. In perfect condition.

Asking *$40 shipped* (43 to pts west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40-41
Sleeves: 24 (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 31

Photos:

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1583ln.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1586e.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/img1585h.jpg/ https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img1587j.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img1590o.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on tweed coats!*

I'm now asking $55 shipped in CONUS for the beautiful Irish tweed, and $45 shipped for its Celtic Harris cousin!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> While measuring up coats to see if I could fit into the beauties offered by Asterix earlier in this thread I realised that two of my favourite ones are now far too large for me. So, they're here, looking for good homes.
> 
> In both cases I'd be very interested in trading for a 42L Harris or Donegal tweed overcoat, or even a topcoat, or perhaps (in part) a Harris or Donegal tweed jacket in 42L, especially one by Press.
> 
> *Please note that both of these coats have been recently dry-cleaned, and have not been worn since.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Irish tweed overcoat.*
> 
> I suspect that this either bespoke or MTM; judging by the quality I suspect the former. Alternatively, it might simply be that Arnold & Constable had very high standards! This coat is gorgeous. It was made from "Kalendure" Irish tweed for Arnold Constable of Fifth Ave. New York City, and was finished on October 28th, 1957. Yes, this coat is now almost 52 years old!
> 
> _*Please note, though, that this is NOT a fragile vintage piece, but a very sturdy coat in superb condition that would be absolutely fine for everyday wear!*_
> 
> This is amazing, as it's in absolutely superb condition, the only flaws being some discolouration to the interior tweed label and a missing sleeve button (pictured) which could easily be replaced. All of its buttons (held on by leather stays) are in terrific condition, and all are still tightly attached. It has a centre hook vent, and raglan sleeves. The tweed is similar to a subtle glen plaid, shot through with the occasional dark red.
> 
> This is a lovely coat which has clearly been very well cared for, and it'll be sure to last for another 52 years with similar care!
> 
> Information on the Arnold, Constable building here:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/26/realestate/26scapes.html
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Length: 44
> Sleeve (raglan sleeves, so measured under the arms to the cuffs): 18
> Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
> 
> Asking *$65 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats007.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats014.jpg/
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats011.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats012.jpg/
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats013.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats010.jpg/
> 
> *2) Harris tweed overcoat.*
> 
> This is lovely, but it's now far too large for me. It's in excellent condition, except that the top bhutton is loose and needs to be resewn, and the interior lining has "rubbed" slightly at the bottom--but you'll necver know this unless you examine the coat carefully, inside and out!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Length: 42
> Sleeve (raglan sleeves; measured under the arm from armpit to hem): 17
> Chest: 25.5
> 
> Asking *$50 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats015.jpg/
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats016.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats018.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats017.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Shoe prices reduced (see above post for pics)*

1) Brooks Brothers Alden #8 LHS 763, sz 12E. Great condition. *$130 shipped*
2) Allen Edmonds Sanfords perf. captoe, black, sz 13D. Great condition. *$75 shipped*
3) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, black, sz 9D. *SOLD*.
4) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoe, black, sz 9.5D. Like new, save for two small dings on left front shoe. *$90 shipped*.
5) Allen Edmonds tassle loafers, no model name, burgundy, sz 9D. *$35 shipped*.
6) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, burgundy, sz 7.5C. Like new. *SOLD*.
7) LL Bean boots, sz 12M. Beautiful dk brown color...the only Bean duck boots worth owning, imho. *$55 shipped*.
8) Allen Edmonds Concord wingtip, black, sz 13D. Great condition. *$75 shipped*.
9) Brooks Brothers Alden #8 tassel loafers, sz. 11.5E. Good condition, insoles need replacing. *$75 shipped.*
10) Paul Stuart argyle shetland sweater, made in Scotland, sz Medium. *SOLD*.


----------



## Brownshoe

*Buncha stuff*

Some nice things of mine have to go. All in fine condition, a bit wrinkled from storage. Pics and exact measurements on request.

Southwick gray 3/2 sack suit
44R
$45 shipped CONUS

BB charcoal overcoat
48R
$40 shipped CONUS

Southwick herringbone/stripe tweed 3/2 sack jacket
@44R-46R
$40 shipped CONUS

Bobby Jones for Hickey Freeman charcoal crowfoot patch pocket sack jacket
44R
$35 shipped CONUS

BB green Donegal tweed suit
46R
$45 shipped CONUS

J Press green silk/wool herringbone 3/2 sack jacket
@46R
$40 shipped CONUS

J Press Spring/Summer plaid lightweight 3/2 sack
@46R
$35 shipped CONUS

BB stone poplin 3/2 sack suit
@46R
$35 shipped CONUS

Orvis NWT rust tweed 3/2 sack jacket
44R
$50 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

*All of these jackets are now claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm going to be posting an awful lot of tweeds over the next couple of days, including overcoats, as well as several Aran jerseys and a few other oddments. This really is the last major cull of my wardrobe!
> 
> As always, I'm open to offers on everything, although since I'm now very motivated to finish my major closet clearing this weekend I'm going to be pricing things inexpensively to begin with! But if you see something you really like, please do offer away!
> 
> *I'll start with some tweeds in the 38-43 range.*
> 
> ALL OF THE JACKETS BELOW ARE *$25 SHIPPED IN CONUS*, and all are in excellent condition!
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *GROUP A*
> 
> *1) Made in USA Harris Tweed.*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *2) Harris Tweed dark, dark herringbone jacket*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *3) Classic grey and Black Herringbone Harris Tweed.*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *4) Made in Ireland Donegal II jacket*
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Update on tweeds*

*UPDATE*: The bespoke 3/2 tweed sack jacket and the Magee Donegal tweed, below, are both still available, but the herringbone has been claimed, as has the free Brookslinen.

*Offers are very welcome on either of these jackets--please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> _(No. 1 here is especially lovely, by the way... if this is your size, please do snag it!)_
> 
> *1) Bespoke tweed 3/2 sack in gun check *
> 
> This is beautiful, and I've held on to it until now simply because, well, it's beautiful, even though I have shrunk out of it. It's a 3/2 sack, and I believe that it's fully canvassed. It's in immaculate condition, except that four or five stitches have come out at the seam under the arm; an easy five minute fix.
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 46L, but please see measurements below.
> 
> *Now asking $45, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26 (+2.5)
> Chest: 23
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/tweeds001.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia093.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia094.jpg/
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia095.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia096h.jpg/
> 
> *2) Donegal Tweed jacket by Magee*
> 
> I purchased this from another member here not too long ago, before I admitted to myself I was no longer a 44L. This is an immaculate colour-flecked steel blue Donegal Tweed by Magee. It's their Olympic model, and so is double vented, and comes with their house lining. The tweed was woven by a named weaver (D. Hood), and the jacket was made for John O'Brien of Westport.
> 
> I believe that this is a 43L.
> 
> Asking *$45* (which is what I paid), or offers, shipped in CONUS
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
> Chest: 21.75
> Length: 31.25
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/
> 
> *3) Classic Stanley Blacker Harris tweed herringbone*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*forestcarter's estate update*

The olive BB suit in 38S, the 48R Polo jacket, the Ferragamo loafers, the light blue J.Crew trousers, and the seersucker BB shorts have all now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Trench and Polo U. Glen Plaid - Price Drops (Or Make an Offer)!*

Price drops. Or, please make an offer (or trade).



Pleasant McIvor said:


> I have for sale a Brooks Brothers trench, sized 42L and a Polo University glen plaid suit, probably a 40R or L. Both were bought off this exchange and didn't fit me how I expected. I'm just looking to recoup a portion of my cost, so please feel free to make low offers or trades (15.5/34, 10D, 34x31, 40-41R). Thank you for your interest.
> 
> The Brooks trench is in good shape, with a couple of scuff-marks that are nearly impossible to see unless you're looking for them. It is a fine coat. I'd like to get *$30*, but offers and trades are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Polo University Glen Plaid is in excellent shape and a great suit. I'd like $*20*, but again offers and trades are welcome.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/finalfive015.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/finalfive016.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/finalfive018.jpg/
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
> Chest: 21
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Trousers, pleated, with 1.5" cuffs.
> 
> Waist: 16.5 measured flat
> Inseam: 31.5 (+1")


----------



## wacolo

Another group from my thrift score. All have been worn some but show only the most minimal signs such as a few knot creases and the like. Again $8 each shipped CONUS or $100 for all 16. Thanks for looking!



Group 1.....
1a BB Makers- Gold/Navy/White 56x4
1b BB Makers- Red/Gold/Navy 56x4
1c Paul Stuart- Cream/Maroon dot 58x3.5
1d Ben Silver- Burgundy/White dot 57x3.5
1e Cromley and Finch- Burgundy and Yellow dot 58x4


Group 2.....
2a Allen Solly- Navy/Red English Repp 57x3.25
2b Rooster- Navy/Red/Gold/Sky Blue Regency Silk Repp 55x3.25
2c Aquascutum- Red/Aqua/Yellow Made in England 57x3.25
2d Talbott for H Stockton- Navy/Maroon/Cream English Repp 57x3 3/8
2e Talbott for Guffeys- Gold/Navy/Red Second City of London Regiment 57x 3 3/8

Group 3.....
3a Atkinsons Poplin- Navy/Green/Red/Light Blue Made in UK 57x 3 3/8
3b Atkinsons Poplin- Disregard....Small wear to the corners of the tip. I'll throw it in free if anyone wants the lot.
3c Burberry- Navy/Light Blue/Gray/Maroon-Made in UK 54x 3 3/8
3d Neiman Marcus- Taupe/Purple/Navy/Pink 3 Thread Silk Repp 56x3.25
3e The Gentry- Long gone Trad shop Red/Gold/Navy 56x3.25
3f Briar-Navy/White English Silk and Reinforced Neck 55x3 3/8


----------



## wacolo

Southern Tide and Vineyard Vines Polos. Both are size Medium. Both were worn 2-3 times. Both were washed a couple of times. No issues to speak of. Thanks! $15 each shipped CONUS or $25 for both.


----------



## swb120

*NEW SUITS ADDED: Brooks Brothers sack suits - 46XL, 40x31 pants*

Here are some hastily-taken photos of the additional Brooks Brothers 46XL sack suits now available. Same measurements as med. gray sack posted above at post 5926 (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=995763&postcount=5926):

Measurements:
Chest: 23.5-24
Waist: 22.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 20.5
Sleeve: 26 (1.5 to let out)
Length: 33.25

Trouser waist: 20 (2-2.5 to let out)
Inseam: 31 (1 to let out; 4 if lose the cuffs)
Outseam: 45
Cuffs: 1.5

Asking *$65 shipped per suit* (68 to points west of Chicago); *$35 shipped per blazer* (38)

*1) Navy pinstripe*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1941os.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1943g.jpg/

*2) Charcoal gray*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1936k.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img1938b.jpg/

*3) Blue Glen plaid*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1946n.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1952ir.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img1951v.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1950m.jpg/

*4) Medium gray with dull gold pinstripes (my photos don't do this suit justice - it's gorgeous and made with amazing fabric)* *SOLD*

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1929t.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1930vu.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1931k.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img1932xt.jpg/

*4) 46L RL/Polo Blue Label blazer* (this is a gorgeous blazer; nice pickstitching around collar)

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1965pv.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1967a.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1970km.jpg/

*5) 46XL BB cashmere blazer* *SOLD*

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img1958j.jpg/ https://img27.imageshack.us/i/img1959k.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img1961t.jpg/
discoloration around neck of collar: https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1962v.jpg/


----------



## C. Sharp

When I was out today I saw a few things. If there is interests I could investigate further or could pick any of them up. Feel free to PM me. 

Blue Cashmere coat for Hechts in a 46L made in the USA, old sewing machine union Tag. currently 30.00 but will drop next WED. top of the lining undone but looks like a quick fix.

An XXL cotton sweater textured from the Nobby shop.

An Orvis Charcoal 1/3 zip sweater with seude trim and elbow patches in medium.

a Private label shooting type jacket gray tweed with halfbelt back four pockets in the front that are button through I believe taged at a size 41. 

An odd tan cordoruy sportsman/Car coat seemed to have a slightly dated collar, I do remember it had a byswing back not sure size.


----------



## a4audi08

hey guys, havent been back in a while...hope all is well. still have a few ties available. $12 shipped CONUS or 2/$20.

First set, L to R
BB, BB, BB, BB, BB, Talbot Best of Class, SportClub (Made in England), 









Talbot, Paul Stuart, Talbot Best of Class, BB, JAB









Nihon University, BB, Walkers, Southwick, Talbot Handmade, Village Trader









Liberty (Wool), Rooster (Cotton), Surrey (Lambswool), Rooster (Cotton), Millard (Ireland, New Virgin Wool)









Woodhouse Lynch, BB, Allen Solly, Lands End, RL Chaps









First 5 are Lands End, last is BB


----------



## Zon Jr.

Gieves & Hawkes flat front thin-wale cords, NWOT, 34 Waist (but marked 32), unhemmed, light brown. $70 shipped CONUS. Pics here:


----------



## Patrick06790

*J Press silk sack approx 44R*

I came across this at the thrift shop today. Silk sack jacket, 3/8 lined (or whatever fraction people use to describe something that's not fully lined) Hickey Freeman for J Press. (A new one on me.) It's tagged 46R but I make it more of a 44. It's a bit too big for me, but not by much, and I am pretty much a 42.

The first photo shows the back of the jacket and seems to indicate that it has been altered.

Chest: 45
Right sleeve 24 1/2
Left sleeve 24
Shoulders 19 1/2
Length from top of collar 32

Hook vent; four buttons on sleeves. A real beauty, if the shoulders were narrower I'd keep it.

$45 shipped CONUS; send a PM please.


----------



## C. Sharp

Hickey Freeman used to do the Presidental Line for J. Press.



Patrick06790 said:


> I came across this at the thrift shop today. Silk sack jacket, 3/8 lined (or whatever fraction people use to describe something that's not fully lined) Hickey Freeman for J Press. (A new one on me.) It's tagged 46R but I make it more of a 44. It's a bit too big for me, but not by much, and I am pretty much a 42.
> 
> The first photo shows the back of the jacket and seems to indicate that it has been altered.
> 
> Chest: 45
> Right sleeve 24 1/2
> Left sleeve 24
> Shoulders 19 1/2
> Length from top of collar 32
> 
> Hook vent; four buttons on sleeves. A real beauty, if the shoulders were narrower I'd keep it.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS; send a PM please.


----------



## swb120

Nice jacket. Love the photo from Game 6 on the wall. But now I'm wondering if you're a Mets or Sox fan...


----------



## Patrick06790

swb120 said:


> Nice jacket. Love the photo from Game 6 on the wall. But now I'm wondering if you're a Mets or Sox fan...


Mets. And I lived in Boston in 1986. I was the quietest Mets fan on earth that October.


----------



## swb120

That makes sense, as I couldn't imagine a Sox fan putting that on his wall. Though Sox fans certainly have masochistic streaks...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

I have two more sweaters to pass on. Both are in excellent condition, both wool, and both very trad. indeed!

_Pictures and measurements to come!_

*Please PM with interest--and offers welcome!*

*1) Dark green Aran, professionally hand-knitted.*

This is a Hand-knitted (professionally, for a commercial firm, not by my granny) dark green Aran cableknit.

Measurements:

_Please note that as this is a sweater the sleeves are longer than the comparable size on a jacket._

Chest: 24.5
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 24
Length: 28.5 (BOC)

*Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.*

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/sweaters001.jpg/

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/sweaters002.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/sweaters004.jpg/

*2) Norsewear ski sweater.*

Made in that Viking stronghold of New Zealand, this is tagged 112cm. It's absolutely lovely.

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 20.5 (underarm to cuff; no obvious shoulder.)
Length: 28 (from BOC)

*Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/sweaters005.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/sweaters007.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/sweaters006.jpg/


----------



## TradTeacher

*APC New Standard selvedge denim*
Size 33 waist (tagged)
Red line Selvedge
Japanese Raw Denim

Measurements:
Waist: 17.25" (so, 34.5")
Inseam: 35"
Front Rise: 11"
Back Rise: 14"
Leg Opening: 8.25"

*These have been worn for about 2 months.

Retail is $155 on these. Mine are *$50 shipped*.


----------



## AlanC

^That's a steal on those.


----------



## closerlook

that looks good patrick
consider holding on to it?



Patrick06790 said:


> I came across this at the thrift shop today. Silk sack jacket, 3/8 lined (or whatever fraction people use to describe something that's not fully lined) Hickey Freeman for J Press. (A new one on me.) It's tagged 46R but I make it more of a 44. It's a bit too big for me, but not by much, and I am pretty much a 42.
> 
> The first photo shows the back of the jacket and seems to indicate that it has been altered.
> 
> Chest: 45
> Right sleeve 24 1/2
> Left sleeve 24
> Shoulders 19 1/2
> Length from top of collar 32
> 
> Hook vent; four buttons on sleeves. A real beauty, if the shoulders were narrower I'd keep it.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS; send a PM please.


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Hillcrest 10B Price Reduction*

Now asking $40 shipped to lower 48



MDunle3199 said:


> AE Hillcrest size 10B in excellent condition. Asking $40 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Striped Ties - Prices Reduced*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> The following striped ties are available. Prices as follows (shipped in the lower 48 states)
> 
> 1. BB 346 Repp Stripe (red with white and blue 3 3/4 inches wide) No longer available
> 
> 2. BB Makers (Navy with Gold 3 1/2 inches wide) $12
> 3. New England House (Red with Navy and Gold 3 7/8 inches wide) $12. Jos. A Bank (Gold with Navy and Red 3 1/2 inches wide) $12
> 5. BB Makers (Green with White and Double Blue 3 3/4 inches wide) $12


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer
Tagged 40S
3 patch pockets

Chest 42
Shoulder 17
Sleeve 23 (plus a few inches to let out)
Length 30 from top of collar

$40 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patrick06790 said:


> Mets. And I lived in Boston in 1986. I was the quietest Mets fan on earth that October.


Mets rawk. Even when they suck, they rawk. Even when they're 20 games back, I can still wear my Mets jacket proudly, because there ain't much all the Cubs fans around here can say.

The jacket, BTW, is really, really nice. I'm restraining myself.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Update and price drop!*

The 40R blazer is now claimed; the 44L 3/2 sack is now just *$20 shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but it's still long enough to invest in summer blazers, and now's precisely the right time for a thrifty forward-thinking trad. to do so!
> 
> So, here are two 3/2 sack summer blazers from Brooks...
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) 44L "346" (old, good kind) Brick red 3/2 sack blazer*
> 
> I purchased this from another member via eBay while shrinking, and so never got to wear it. It's in excellent condition, except for a very slight smudge by the shoulder, which I only found on close inspection and couldn't capture with my camera. It has a lovely 3/2 roll, and all of its pockets are patch pockets, including the breast!
> 
> Tagged 44L and runs true to size.
> 
> Asking *$27 shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats020.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats022.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats023.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats025.jpg/
> 
> *2) 40R Azure 3/2 sack blazer*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

Both jackets--the Donegal by Magee and the bespoke 3/2 sack--are now just $40 each, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> _(No. 1 here is especially lovely, by the way... if this is your size, please do snag it!)_
> 
> *1) Bespoke tweed 3/2 sack in gun check *
> 
> This is beautiful, and I've held on to it until now simply because, well, it's beautiful, even though I have shrunk out of it. It's a 3/2 sack, and I believe that it's fully canvassed. It's in immaculate condition, except that four or five stitches have come out at the seam under the arm; an easy five minute fix.
> 
> No size tag, as bespoke, but please see measurements below.
> 
> *Now asking $40, or offers, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26 (+2.5)
> Chest: 23
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/tweeds001.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia093.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia094.jpg/
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia095.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/bespokeandia096h.jpg/
> 
> *2) Donegal Tweed jacket by Magee*
> 
> I purchased this from another member here not too long ago, before I admitted to myself I was no longer a 44L. This is an immaculate colour-flecked steel blue Donegal Tweed by Magee. It's their Olympic model, and so is double vented, and comes with their house lining. The tweed was woven by a named weaver (D. Hood), and the jacket was made for John O'Brien of Westport.
> 
> I believe that this is a 43L.
> 
> Asking *$40* (less than I paid!), or offers, shipped in CONUS
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
> Chest: 21.75
> Length: 31.25
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/
> 
> *3) Classic Stanley Blacker Harris tweed herringbone*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Half-Norfolk*

Now just *$40 shipped in CONUS*, or offers!

*Please PM with interest.*



TweedyDon said:


> My first post of the Great Jacket Cull of 2009 is my *LL Bean Harris tweed Half-Norfolk jacket. *
> 
> This measures to a 46L, although please see my measurements below. I adore this jacket, and I'm reluctant to part with in, in part because I've never seen another; I can't even find pictures of another one on Google!
> 
> This jacket has all of the features you expect from a half-Norfolk; functional throat latch, functional bi-swing back, and functional bellows pockets. It's also a 3/2 sack, and Made in the USA.
> 
> It does have some minor flaws, though; it's been snagged on wire a few times on the shoulders; the largest of these snags is at the collar. These aren't noticeable unless you're looking for them as they blend in to the tweed, but once you've found them they're obvious. There's also one small snag on the right arm, near the shoulder.
> 
> The measurements are:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Chest: 23.75
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 32.25
> 
> I'm reluctant to put a price on this, both as I like it so much (I'm tempted to get it re-cut to fit!), and also because of its rarity, so *please PM me with offers!*
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket001.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket002.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket004.jpg/
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket010.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket013.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket017.jpg/
> 
> Picture showing--or trying to!--damage:
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/beanjacket015.jpg/


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> *APC New Standard selvedge denim*
> Size 33 waist (tagged)
> Red line Selvedge
> Japanese Raw Denim
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 17.25" (so, 34.5")
> Inseam: 35"
> Front Rise: 11"
> Back Rise: 14"
> Leg Opening: 8.25"
> 
> *These have been worn for about 2 months.
> 
> Retail is $155 on these. Mine are *$50 shipped*.


APC's are now *sold*


----------



## swb120

Trad APC jeans...who knew?


----------



## a4audi08

Ties from https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=996666&postcount=5957

Ties that have been claimed: 
From first group - the last BB and the Talbot
2nd set - First Talbot
3rd - Nihon
4th - Green knit and Millards woolen
5th - all there
6th - the second LE


----------



## AlanC

*41L & 42T*

Tall & skinny? These are for you!

*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Brooksease® 3/2 blazer
Tagged 41LG
This is in fantastic shape, excellent condition.
$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Length from bottom of collar: 32 1/8"
Sleeve length from shoulder: 26"
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 18"

Tags:
https://yfrog.com/3oimg0304pbj
https://yfrog.com/0jimg0306wej

*Made in England* (Chester Barrie?) hacking jacket
Tagged 42T (or 42L)
70% lambswool/30% cashmere

Another beauty. For the Anglophile Trad.

Hacking pockets, ticket pocket, action back, side vents and, wait for it...no darts!

There is no indication of maker or store. A RTW jacket of this quality was surely made by the late lamented Chester Barrie, but I can't prove it. The CA number on the tag indicates it was sold in Canada, and was issued to James Edmond Ltd, about which I can find nothing.

Be the only Trad on your block to have one.
$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Length from bottom of collar: ~31.5"
Sleeve length from shoulder: ~26"
Chest: 23"
Shoulder:19 3/8"



















Details & tags:

https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/1484/img0330xs.jpg
https://img140.imageshack.us/img140/944/img0331s.jpg
https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1479/img0320lx.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Bean Boots*

I have a pair of worn twice 8" Bean boots in tan size 11D that I'm open to offers on. I got them last year new, and have decided I need to size down. They are in amazing shape.

PM if you are interested.


----------



## C. Sharp

UPDATE-


C. Sharp said:


> When I was out today I saw a few things. If there is interests I could investigate further or could pick any of them up. Feel free to PM me.
> 
> Blue Cashmere coat for Hechts in a 46L made in the USA, old sewing machine union Tag. currently 30.00 but will drop next WED. top of the lining undone but looks like a quick fix.
> 
> An XXL cotton sweater textured from the Nobby shop.
> 
> An Orvis Charcoal 1/3 zip sweater with seude trim and elbow patches in medium.----DID NOT SEE THIS ITEM TODAY
> 
> a Private label shooting type jacket gray tweed with halfbelt back, BI-SWING BACK, 3-BUTTON, AMERICAN MADE four pockets in the front that are button through I believe taged at a size 41. --CORRECTION 42 SHORT MOST LIKELY A 70'S ERA JACKET
> 
> An odd tan cordoruy sportsman coat seemed to have a slightly dated collar, bi-swing back, HALF BELT MADE IN YUGOLSLAVIA A SIZE 40.


----------



## markdc

*Price drop, and with updated measurements*

*Brooks Brothers Hand-Tailored Suit - 40S*

The Silver Label premium line made to the same quality level as Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece.

As described below by an AAAC member:


smr said:


> That's Brooks Bros. Silver Label, and was made for RTW and probably for MTM, too. It's a premium line BB had under Marks and Spencer's ownership.
> 
> Silver label suits were made by several makers, and while most were made in the USA, some were made in England. For the ones made in the USA, some were made by Martin Greenfield, and there was one other maker but I was unable to identify them. Silver Label suits that were made in England were made for BB by Chester Barrie.
> 
> Made to the same quality level as Golden Fleece (you should be able to see hand stitched button holes, and hand felled (or stitched) interior arm hole, shoulder and collar seams--should be a fully canvassed front on the jacket).


Tagged as 40 short.
Made in the USA.
Fully-canvassed.
Wonderful grey fabric with a hint of blue windowpane.
Immaculate condition.
*Original retail for >$1100, according to forum member SMR*
*Now selling for $150 + shipping.*
_Shipping will be an additional $10._

*Measurements*
Chest (pit to pit): 20 inches
Shoulder (seam to seam): 18 7/8 inches
Length (from BOC): 29.5 inches
Sleeve: 23.5 inches can be let out another 2 inches to 25.5 inches

Waist: 15 1/8 inches, 2.25 inches to let out, maybe a little less. I assume this suit had a 6-inch drop, which would give a waist of 34.
Inseam: 27.75 inches with 5/8 inch to let out, not including the 1.25 inch cuff.


----------



## swb120

When posting a price reduction, after a description and perhaps measurements, could we perhaps agree to simply post a link to the post with the photos, rather than re-posting all photos again? It seems that new postings get pushed back and lost fairly quickly, given the number and size of the price reduction posts. 

Just a thought...


----------



## TweedyDon

Good idea, swb120! I'll stick to this in future.


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> When posting a price reduction, after a description and perhaps measurements, could we perhaps agree to simply post a link to the post with the photos, rather than re-posting all photos again? It seems that new postings get pushed back and lost fairly quickly, given the number and size of the price reduction posts.
> 
> Just a thought...


The size and number of photos doesn't matter as much as the number of posts. Each page gets 25 posts regardless of the size and content. However, I think, we would all benefit from combining reposts. Reposting each item as a seperate new post does push other posts off the board more quickly. Using the multi-quote button allows you to combine several reposts into one new post.


----------



## CMDC

BB blazer sold.


----------



## swb120

Good call, tonylumpkin. I didn't realize that each page gets 25 posts, and I didn't know about the multi-quote function. I look forward to (trying to) use it in the future!



tonylumpkin said:


> The size and number of photos doesn't matter as much as the number of posts. Each page gets 25 posts regardless of the size and content. However, I think, we would all benefit from combining reposts. Reposting each item as a seperate new post does push other posts off the board more quickly. Using the multi-quote button allows you to combine several reposts into one new post.


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Wilberts, dark brown, 9D. They are just a bit too small for me. Great shape, clean inside, a little scuffed, minimal wear. $35 shipped CONUS. Send a PM please.










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/wilbertsole.jpg

https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling/wilbertinterior.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*AE Brogued Cap Toes/Hanover Tan Longwings 11.5 D*

Allen Edmonds brogued cap toes, size 10 E. These have probably been worn a handful of times or less. The uppers are excellent and the soles and heels are at least 90% or better. Asking $105 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/17aecap5jx
https://img12.imageshack.us/i/aecap.jpg/

Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature tan longwings, size 11.5 D. Heels and double soles are 80% or better, the uppers are in great condition and have darkened a bit, so they're not as orange as some Hanover tans can be. Asking $65 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5nlb115jx
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/lb11.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Measurements added.



AlanC said:


> Tall & skinny? These are for you!
> 
> *SOLD* Brooks Brothers Brooksease® 3/2 blazer
> Tagged 41LG
> This is in fantastic shape, excellent condition.
> $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Length from bottom of collar: 32 1/8"
> Sleeve length from shoulder: 26"
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulder: 18"
> 
> Tags:
> https://yfrog.com/3oimg0304pbj
> https://yfrog.com/0jimg0306wej
> 
> *Made in England* (Chester Barrie?) hacking jacket
> Tagged 42T (or 42L) -- might work for a *44L*
> 70% lambswool/30% cashmere
> 
> Another beauty. For the Anglophile Trad.
> 
> Hacking pockets, ticket pocket, action back, side vents and, wait for it...no darts!
> 
> There is no indication of maker or store. A RTW jacket of this quality was surely made by the late lamented Chester Barrie, but I can't prove it. The CA number on the tag indicates it was sold in Canada, and was issued to James Edmond Ltd, about which I can find nothing.
> 
> Be the only Trad on your block to have one.
> $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Length from bottom of collar: ~31.5"
> Sleeve length from shoulder: ~26"
> Chest: 23"
> Shoulder:19 3/8"
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9326/img0311zv.jpg
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7826/img0326w.jpg
> 
> Details & tags:
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/1484/img0330xs.jpg
> https://img140.imageshack.us/img140/944/img0331s.jpg
> https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1479/img0320lx.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Irish tweed overcoat for $35 shipped!*

The Harris tweed is now claimed!

I'd like to move the Irish tweed along quickly to justifyto myself my recent ebay purchase of another Harris tweed overcoat (this one in my size! :icon_smile, so I'm willing pretty much to give it away for *$35 shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> While measuring up coats to see if I could fit into the beauties offered by Asterix earlier in this thread I realised that two of my favourite ones are now far too large for me. So, they're here, looking for good homes.
> 
> In both cases I'd be very interested in trading for a 42L Harris or Donegal tweed overcoat, or even a topcoat, or perhaps (in part) a Harris or Donegal tweed jacket in 42L, especially one by Press.
> 
> *Please note that both of these coats have been recently dry-cleaned, and have not been worn since.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Irish tweed overcoat.*
> 
> I suspect that this either bespoke or MTM; judging by the quality I suspect the former. Alternatively, it might simply be that Arnold & Constable had very high standards! This coat is gorgeous. It was made from "Kalendure" Irish tweed for Arnold Constable of Fifth Ave. New York City, and was finished on October 28th, 1957. Yes, this coat is now almost 52 years old!
> 
> _*Please note, though, that this is NOT a fragile vintage piece, but a very sturdy coat in superb condition that would be absolutely fine for everyday wear!*_
> 
> This is amazing, as it's in absolutely superb condition, the only flaws being some discolouration to the interior tweed label and a missing sleeve button (pictured) which could easily be replaced. All of its buttons (held on by leather stays) are in terrific condition, and all are still tightly attached. It has a centre hook vent, and raglan sleeves. The tweed is similar to a subtle glen plaid, shot through with the occasional dark red.
> 
> This is a lovely coat which has clearly been very well cared for, and it'll be sure to last for another 52 years with similar care!
> 
> Information on the Arnold, Constable building here:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/26/realestate/26scapes.html
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Length: 44
> Sleeve (raglan sleeves, so measured under the arms to the cuffs): 18
> Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
> 
> Asking *$65 shipped in CONUS*, or offers.
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats007.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats014.jpg/
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats011.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats012.jpg/
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats013.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats010.jpg/
> 
> *2) Harris tweed overcoat.*
> 
> CLAIMED


----------



## swb120

*10/2 Price Drops: Oxxford suit; Alden, BB, AE shoes; BB sack suits*

*****if you see something that you are interested in, feel free to make me an offer! I need to get all of this stuff out of my house before my wife divorces me!*****

*1) a* *gorgeous Oxxford 2-button single-breasted suit, tagged 40S *(see measurements for best fit). Suit color is brown with subtle light blue and gray pinstripes. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. In outstanding condition. Asking *$95 shipped OBO *(+3 to pts west of Chicago).
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=996005#post996005

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeve: 23 (2-2.5 to let out)
Length (BOC): 30

Trouser waist: 36-37 (0 to let out)
Inseam: 27.75 (2.5 to let out)
Outseam: 38.5

*2) **Price drop on shoes:* (+3 to pts west of chicago)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=995716&postcount=5925

1) Brooks Brothers Alden #8 shell cordovan LHS 763, sz 12E. Great condition. *$130 shipped*
2) Allen Edmonds Sanfords perf. captoe, black, sz 13D. Great condition. *$75 shipped*
3) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, black, sz 9D. SOLD.
4) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoe, black, sz 9.5D. Like new, save for two small dings on left front shoe. *$90 shipped*.
5) Allen Edmonds tassle loafers, no model name, burgundy, sz 9D. *$30 shipped*.
6) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, burgundy, sz 7.5C. Like new. SOLD.
7) LL Bean boots, sz 12M. Beautiful dk brown color...the only Bean duck boots worth owning, imho. *$45 shipped*.
8) Allen Edmonds Concord wingtip, black, sz 13D. Great condition. *$75 shipped*.
9) Brooks Brothers Alden #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers, sz. 11.5E. Good condition, insoles need replacing. *$75 shipped*.

*3) **NEW SUITS ADDED: Brooks Brothers sack suits - 46XL, 40x31 pants *
1) Navy pinstripe
2) Charcoal gray
3) Blue Glen plaid
4) 46L RL/Polo Blue Label blazer (this is a gorgeous blazer; nice pickstitching around collar)

Asking *$55 shipped* per suit (+3 to points west of Chicago); *$25 shipped per blazer *(+3)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=996579&postcount=5955
Suit Measurements:
Chest: 23.5-24
Waist: 22.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 20.5
Sleeve: 26 (1.5 to let out)
Length: 33.25

Trouser waist: 20 (2-2.5 to let out)
Inseam: 31 (1 to let out; 4 if lose the cuffs)
Outseam: 45
Cuffs: 1.5

*4) Harris tweeds - 42R, 43R*
Lovely tweeds, perfect for fall. Now *$35 shipped* (+3)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=97798

*5) 13D Alden & Peal for Brooks Bros. shell cordovan & calfskin oxfords*
Prices reduced on *#2 & 3 to $70 shipped *(+3 if live out west), *#5 50 shipped *(+3).
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=97851

*6) Recent Samuelsohn gray flannel pinstripe suit, gray herringbone sportcoat, 42R - like new*
Suit now *$100 shipped*; sportcoat *$50 shipped*. (+3 to pts west)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=97959

*7) Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack gray pinstripe, sz. 42R-43R *
*$40 shipped* (43 if live west of Chicago).
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=98031

*8) Ralph Lauren/Polo Blue Label camel hair blazer, sz 41S *
Beautiful jacket - *$25 shipped *(+3)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=991167&postcount=5801

*9) Bills khakis, 33-29, British tan, M1 pleated, like new* 
One pair remaining: *$20 shipped *(+3)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=98134


----------



## 32rollandrock

32rollandrock said:


> No nicks, scuffs or blemishes of any kind--I don't imagine these have been worn more than a handful of times. Made in USA. $45 CONUS, which includes new shoe trees. Or trade. Bow ties and 3/2 jackets in 44R or 44S usually hold interest.


Bump for Patrick.


----------



## haporth

*Brooks Makers BROOKSTWEED 44R.*

I have a Brooks Makers Brookstweed in a tagged size of 44 reg, mostly green and brown with a touch of rust and a brighter green.
shoulders 20
chest 24
shoulder to cuff 24 1/4
length 31
3/2 with patch and flap, nice and clean, $50.00 shipped.
























Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last Call on forestcarter's estate!*

Forestcarter and I will be sending the remaining items from his estate to Goodwill on Sunday, so if you'd like any of the following items, *please PM me before Sunday morning*!

And *thank you* to everyone who helped give forestcarter's items good homes! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers on anything!*
> 
> _Please note that if a size is indicated with a "c", it's approximate based on measurements, so please do have a look if you're within a size or two, as it might well fit you!_
> 
> *Jackets and suits:*
> 
> 9) c. 46L, Orvis travel blazer, NOW $16
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986812&postcount=5670
> 
> *Outerwear:*
> 
> 3) RL Nantucket red Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, size S, NOW $16
> 
> 4) Size S BB 346 seersucker Baracuta-style Harrington jacket, NOW $16
> 
> *(3) and (4) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Trousers and shorts:*
> 
> 2) Polo trousers, 33/25, dark blue, NOW $9
> 
> 4) J. Crew shorts in Nantucket red, 32, NOW $9
> 
> *(2), (4) can be seen here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986527&postcount=5660
> 
> *Shoes*
> 
> 1) AE "Auburn" tassel loafers, 9D NOW $22
> 
> 3) Leather Classics wingtips, 10.5B, NOW $22
> 
> 4) AE tassel loafers, 8.5, NOW $22
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=986590&postcount=5662
> 
> *Shirts:*
> 
> (1) Four (4) LL Bean OCBDs in blue, size L-Reg (a.17.5 collar), NOW $13 each, or *$40 for all four*, *PLUS free* 17.5-35 Quale OCBD and *FREE* Enro OCBD, 17.5-35:
> 
> (3) J. Crew OCBD pin stripes, 15-32, NOW $10
> 
> (4) Ike Behar, white, 16.5-33, NOW $10
> 
> *All here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=988083&postcount=5703


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ready for their new homes!*

This picture was taken a couple of days ago, just before I shipped out a set of tweeds and other trad. goodies to their new homes, including to places in Scotland, Canada, and Australia.

For some reason something about how these parcels looked pleased me, so I thought I'd share it with you chaps. And some of you will be seeing these boxes in person shortly, if not already! :icon_smile:

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/morestuff002.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds! 38-42 range.*

These are both victims of my "I really, really like this, and maybe it'll fit me one day" approach to tweed purchasing... and so should go to someone who they actually will fit!

The first is a beautiful 3/2 sack suit in mid-weight tweed with all the trad. trimmings; the second is the classic Made-in-the-USA black and grey Harris tweed herringbone from Anderson and Little. The lovely thing about the suit is that both the jacket and trousers can be worn seperately without appearing to be orphans!

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Trad. tweed suit.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Classic black and grey herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is the trad. staple; a classic black and grey herringbone Harris tweed from Anderson and Little. Made in the USA, and in excellent condition. It's single-vented and fully lined.

*Measurements:*

Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2.5)
Chest: 21.5
Length: 30.25

*Asking $35*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/morestuff034.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/morestuff035.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/morestuff036.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/morestuff037.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/morestuff002.jpg/


The guy getting that Staples box is having an early Christmas!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds! 42L-46ish range*

These are tweed that I've shrunk out of... I've been saving a couple of these simply because I like them so much, but having now taken them out of my wardrobe to be listed, measured them, and put them back in several times I think it's time to admit that they don't fit, won't fit in teh foreseeable future, and so need good homes!

All prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Orvis 3/2 Harris tweed*

This is one of my all-time favourite jackets, which is why it's taken so long to appear here--and why it's in almost-unworn condition! (My fear of getting something on it while wearing it kept it firmly in my wardrobe.) The Harris tweed is simply beautiful--my my pictues don't do it justice at all--and the lapel roll in pronounced, rather than flat. It has patch pockets, a single vent, and a beautiful Orvis full lining with pictures of rising trout and pheasants.

This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Please note that this is a roomier jacket that the measurements indicate--it is, after all, an Orvis! I would estimate it at a 44L.

Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeve: 26.5 (+3)
Chest: 22
Length: 31.5

*Asking $60*

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/morestuff016.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/morestuff019.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/morestuff017.jpg/

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/morestuff020.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/morestuff021.jpg/

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/morestuff022.jpg/

*2) Dark herringbone Harris tweed for Wallach's.*

This is a lovely classic jacket! It's single vented and semi-lined in a charcoal herringbone with subtle Harris striping. I would estimate this at a larger 42/43; maybe even a slim 44.

Shoulders: 18
Sleeve: 26 (+3)
Chest: 21.5
Length: 32

*Asking $35*

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/morestuff007.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/morestuff008.jpg/

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/morestuff009.jpg/

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff010.jpg/

*3) Longer Harris tweed with pronounced striping*

This was made for JAB, but it's much better quality that you'd expect from this. It has lovely pronounced striping, and is clearly a Harris even before you see the orb! It's single vented, and has patch pockets.

Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Chest: 21.75
Length: 33.5 (This is for the taller trad.!)

*Asking $35*

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff012.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/morestuff013.jpg/

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff015.jpg/

*4) Harris tweed herringbone*

*CLAIMED*https://img12.imageshack.us/i/morestuff027.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

Two BB sweaters. $22 Shipped ea/ CONUS or $40 for both

1) Heather gray cable
BB, 100% british lambs wool, knitted in US sz L
Measurements: 
Sleeves: 27'' from shoulder seam, but measure as a 34 in shirt size
Chest: 23'' across pit
Bottom opening: 17''










2) Green cardigan
BB, 100% brit lambs wool, knitted in US sz L
Sleeves: 27'' or 34.5'' in shirt sizes
Chest: 23.5''
Bottom: 17.5''


----------



## TweedyDon

*Handknit sweater, and scarves!*

I have a very nice handknit sweater from Land's End to pass on, together with a couple of cashmere and cashmere/lambswool scarves that are surplus to requirements. (According to my wife... cashmere scarfs are my other weakness, along with tweed!)

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Land's End handknit sweater.*

Handknit and tagged a 42-44; seems to run true to size. Excellent condition.

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/morestuff004.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/morestuff005.jpg/

*2) Made in Scotland by Johnston's of Elgin Mackenzie tartan scarf*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Blue and grey tartan cashmere scarf.*

*Claimed--thank you!*
https://img18.imageshack.us/i/morestuff041.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

beautiful scarf above.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweater updates and price drops*

I'd be happy to pass on all four of the sweaters below (two lambswools, two shetlands) for *$40 shipped in CONUS*.

I'd also be happy to pass on the dark green Aran and the Norwegian ski sweater for *$30 the pair, boxed and shipped CONUS*; these can be found here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=996802&postcount=5964

I would also be happy to accept *$60 for all six sweaters*, shipped in CONUS!

The LL Bean Norwegian sweater has been claimed--thank you!

*Please PM with interest or offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> Each sweater is just *$25 shipped in CONUS*, with the exception of the J. Crew shetland which is *$35 shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *ALL FOUR FOR $65 shipped in CONUS!*
> 
> More victims of my weight loss.... All of these are sized XL, all are in excellent condition, none have been worn since they were last dry-cleaned.
> 
> Naturally, I'd be very happy to give discounts if you'd like more than one, and offers are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Thick and heavy J. Crew shetland.*
> 
> This is a lovely dark lovat green, which I utterly failed to capture...
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/sweaters001.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/sweaters003.jpg/
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/sweaters002.jpg/
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers lambswool*
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters008.jpg/
> 
> True colour:
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/sweaters009.jpg/
> 
> *3) J. Crew lambswool cableknit*
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters004.jpg/
> 
> True colour:
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters005.jpg/
> 
> *4) American Outpost shetland V-neck.*
> 
> https://img240.imageshack.us/i/sweaters006.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/sweaters007.jpg/


----------



## CMC

*Vintage scarlet mohair cardigan mint*

This is a vintage cardigan by Arrow Mr. Golf in that vivid shade of red you associate with the early '60s, something Tony Randall or Gig Young would wear. It's 75 percent mohair and 25 percent wool, size medium. Condition is near mint, especially considering the fabric and age. My cat got a claw in one of the sleeves, so there's a very faint run that's hard to find, and I darned a hole there, also hard to see. I really don't think you'll care as this shade is very rare and the overall condition fantastic. Tagged size medium: chest 21, sleeve 24, length 26. BTW, before deciding this just isn't my color, I had the buttons changed. The originals were very '60s and feminine plastic red buttons. I think you'll like these much more. $20 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The half-Norfolk Harris tweed and the Irish tweed overcoat are now both claimed, pending payment. Thank you!

Plenty of others are left, though.... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining tweeds, blazers, and shoes from earlier posts*

A few things (listed individualy below) are still available from my earlier posts of last week, and they're now all priced to move--even more so than originally! :icon_smile:

*The tweeds that I posted yesterday are all still available unless otherwise noted*. These can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=998088&postcount=5996

(the classic Anderson and Little black and grey herringbone Harris tweed, c. 42R/S)

and here:

(beautiful Orvis 3/2 sack Harris, c 44L; Dark herringbone Harris tweed for Wallach's, c. 42/44L; and a Harris tweed with pronounced striping, c. 42/44XL)

*Offers welcome on all of my items, of course!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) c. 43L *Magee Donegal tweed*--Now *$35* shipped in CONUS

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029v.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/

Here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=994814&postcount=5900

2) *Red BB 3/2 sack blazer*, 44L--Now *$20* shipped in CONUS

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/blackwatchandcoats020.jpg/

Here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=995149&postcount=5908

3) Tagged 45L *BB "346" (old, good kind) 3/2 tweed* with embossed BB leather buttons--Now *$25* shipped in CONUS

https://img515.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l002.jpg/

Thick leather buttons, embossed with BB dead sheep logo:

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/iaamd44l025.jpg/

Here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=989851&postcount=5754

4) *AE "Dryden" 11.5 EEE* in black--Now *$30* shipped in CONUS

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shoesandia012.jpg/

Here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=993064&postcount=5852


----------



## TDI GUY

*O'Connell's Olive Corduroy Sport Coat 41/42R*

I have an O'Connell's Corduroy Sport Coat in Olive for sale.










It is in mint, like new condition (pockets no longer sewn shut, but that's it). I purchased it last spring and can think of two times that I've worn it. It's a 3/2 sack, fully lined. Made in USA. You can find more info here:

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/sportcoats.php

It is tagged 41R, but the fit is very roomy and could easily work for a 42R.

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Back (from BOC): 31

This jacket retails for $295. I am asking $85 shipped CONUS, which is about 70% off.

Please PM with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*SOLD*

^^^O'Connell's Corduroy Sport Coat SOLD Pending Payment^^^


----------



## tonylumpkin

*AEs are NOW $85 shipped eastern CONUS/$87.50 west of the Mississippi
The 11.5 D Hanovers are SOLD but I have these in a 7 D as well.
*


tonylumpkin said:


> Allen Edmonds brogued cap toes, size 10 E. These have probably been worn a handful of times or less. The uppers are excellent and the soles and heels are at least 90% or better. Asking $105 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/17aecap5jx
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/aecap.jpg/
> 
> Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature tan longwings, size 11.5 D. Heels and double soles are 80% or better, the uppers are in great condition and have darkened a bit, so they're not as orange as some Hanover tans can be. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5nlb115jx
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/lb11.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

BB sweaters above are gone. Thanks


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Price drops
make an offer


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> 10.5 A Allen Edmonds "polo" saddle shoes
> plenty of insole/sole/heel life left
> *$8+shipping/offer*
> 
> BB polo shirts
> Large pale yellow, pima cotton (non-pique) with pocket
> *$8+shipping/offer*
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2469/3964119411_8755dd36b5.jp
> 
> Blue BB
> SOLD
> 
> BB luxury fit
> (slimmer than trad fit, fuller than slim fit)
> non-iron pinpoint (though not all that stiff etc) french cuff, great condition
> 16 x 34
> *$15+shipping/offer*
> (I have a couple more BB contrast collar shirts in this same size if anyone's interested)
> 
> Also have these Polo, 95%wool, 5% cashmere made in Italy Flannels
> both tagged 36R, but measure out to 34x32 (/1.25" cuffs), with forward-facing pleats
> Black
> 
> Gray SOLD
> 
> $35 each/offer


Vintage Dunn & Co 38s Brown herringbone Harris tweed:

$8+shipping


----------



## NorCal

I would love to see some pics/measurements of the Grey Southwick and the Poplin BB.

Thanks.



Brownshoe said:


> Some nice things of mine have to go. All in fine condition, a bit wrinkled from storage. Pics and exact measurements on request.
> 
> Southwick gray 3/2 sack suit
> 44R
> $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> BB charcoal overcoat
> 48R
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> Southwick herringbone/stripe tweed 3/2 sack jacket
> @44R-46R
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> Bobby Jones for Hickey Freeman charcoal crowfoot patch pocket sack jacket
> 44R
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> BB green Donegal tweed suit
> 46R
> $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> J Press green silk/wool herringbone 3/2 sack jacket
> @46R
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> J Press Spring/Summer plaid lightweight 3/2 sack
> @46R
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> BB stone poplin 3/2 sack suit
> @46R
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> Orvis NWT rust tweed 3/2 sack jacket
> 44R
> $50 shipped CONUS


----------



## Asterix

These are still available!



Asterix said:


> *All prices are negotiable so please PM me if interested or need more pictures!*
> 
> Fairly heavy tan/beige Orvis Zambezi Twill Jacket XL *$60 shipped conus*
> 
> Tan Vintage Shearling Driving coat Size 44R * $45 shipped conus*
> 
> Very heavy wool Vintage Aquascutum (made in Canada) in the Aquascutum colors size 44Tall *$65 shipped conus*


----------



## anonymouz

LL Bean Camp Mocs 8.5M
worn lightly for about 5 times
$45 shipped CONUS


----------



## a4audi08

*4 jackets. All come from smoke free home w/ no holes, stains, tears etc. Prices are $35 shipped each CONUS.*

Huntington 3/2, Size 40R Peruvian Alpalca - Very soft and warm. Don't know how to describe the color other than that it's a combination of brown, gray and black that melts into a beautiful dark brownish gray. You should be able to make it out in the pictures.

Length (from top of collar): 32''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 23.25 (+2'' extra) 
Chest: 43''
https://i33.tinypic.com/10pn1gm.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/ivh4s2.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/2ni1jb4.jpg

Vintage 3/2 from The Union Store, dark gray with subtle blue plaid pattern. Fits like a 43/44.

Length: 31.5
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25 +2.5''
Chest 46''
https://i36.tinypic.com/2rykrrk.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/24yzbwm.jpg

Huntington 3/2 Tweed Dark gray, fits like a 40S
Length: 30.25''
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24 +2.5''
Chest: 43''
https://i33.tinypic.com/11i323k.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/11ueu4p.jpg

H.Freeman brown tweed 3/2, fits like a 43/44
Length: 32''
Shoulders: 19''
Sleeves: 25'' +2''
Chest: 46''
https://i37.tinypic.com/1zczq0j.jpg
https://i37.tinypic.com/ao2whu.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Hacking Jacket Now *SOLD*

Monday morning markdown: *$65 delivered*



AlanC said:


> *Made in England* (Chester Barrie?) hacking jacket
> Tagged 42T (or 42L) -- might work for a 44L
> 70% lambswool/30% cashmere
> 
> Another beauty. For the Anglophile Trad.
> 
> Hacking pockets, ticket pocket, action back, side vents and, wait for it...no darts!
> 
> There is no indication of maker or store. A RTW jacket of this quality was surely made by the late lamented Chester Barrie, but I can't prove it. The CA number on the tag indicates it was sold in Canada, and was issued to James Edmond Ltd, about which I can find nothing.
> 
> Be the only Trad on your block to have one.
> $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Length from bottom of collar: ~31.5"
> Sleeve length from shoulder: ~26"
> Chest: 23"
> Shoulder:19 3/8"
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9326/img0311zv.jpg
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7826/img0326w.jpg
> 
> Details & tags:
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/1484/img0330xs.jpg
> https://img140.imageshack.us/img140/944/img0331s.jpg
> https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1479/img0320lx.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

Reds & Tops said:


> I have a pair of worn twice 8" Bean boots in tan size 11D that I'm open to offers on. I got them last year new, and have decided I need to size down. They are in amazing shape.
> 
> PM if you are interested.


I'll throw out a price of $35 to get things started. This is a link to what they look like. Like I mentioned above, they are basically new.

Thanks.


----------



## a4audi08

Ties, belts, and a beautiful NWT wool sweater

Ties are $12/each or 2 for $20 shipped (from L to R they are J Crew, Rooster, Augusta National and Polo)

https://i34.tinypic.com/16lhc78.jpg

Sweater is $22 shipped, Sized Medium 100% Wool made in Scotland (Scotland by the Yard).
Length: 28.5''
Sleeves: Fit like a size 34/35 dress shirt
Shoulders: 20.5''
Chest: 42'' around pit
Bottom: elastic 15'' opening

https://i36.tinypic.com/2u5e2xh.jpg

https://i36.tinypic.com/ereum0.jpg

Brooks Bros belt is several months old but has never been worn and has tag still attached (orig. $48) - will let it go for $18 shipped
golf themed belt is used and $12 shipped
https://i35.tinypic.com/2nith1v.jpg

BB Belt is 45'' long
Golf: 44''


----------



## swb120

*WTB*

I am in the market for some made in Scotland Shetland sweaters, size L or XL, in navy, charcoal, green, etc., if anyone has any available. Brooks Bros., McGeorge, others. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on recently-listed tweeds!*

*Price drops* on some of the recently listed tweeds--and offers welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> These are tweeds that I've shrunk out of... I've been saving a couple of these simply because I like them so much, but having now taken them out of my wardrobe to be listed, measured them, and put them back in several times I think it's time to admit that they don't fit, won't fit in teh foreseeable future, and so need good homes!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Orvis 3/2 Harris tweed*
> 
> This is one of my all-time favourite jackets, which is why it's taken so long to appear here--and why it's in almost-unworn condition! (My fear of getting something on it while wearing it kept it firmly in my wardrobe.) The Harris tweed is simply beautiful--my my pictues don't do it justice at all--and the lapel roll in pronounced, rather than flat. It has patch pockets, a single vent, and a beautiful Orvis full lining with pictures of rising trout and pheasants.
> 
> This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Please note that this is a roomier jacket that the measurements indicate--it is, after all, an Orvis! I would estimate it at a 44L.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+3)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31.5
> 
> *Now asking $45*
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/morestuff016.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/morestuff019.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/morestuff017.jpg/
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/morestuff020.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/morestuff021.jpg/
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/morestuff022.jpg/
> 
> *2) Dark herringbone Harris tweed for Wallach's.*
> 
> This is a lovely classic jacket! It's single vented and semi-lined in a charcoal herringbone with subtle Harris striping. I would estimate this at a larger 42/43; maybe even a slim 44.
> 
> Shoulders: 18
> Sleeve: 26 (+3)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 32
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/morestuff007.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/morestuff008.jpg/
> 
> https://img109.imageshack.us/i/morestuff009.jpg/
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff010.jpg/
> 
> *3) Longer Harris tweed with pronounced striping*
> 
> This was made for JAB, but it's much better quality that you'd expect from this. It has lovely pronounced striping, and is clearly a Harris even before you see the orb! It's single vented, and has patch pockets.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeve: 27 (+2)
> Chest: 21.75
> Length: 33.5 (This is for the taller trad.!)
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff012.jpg/
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/morestuff013.jpg/
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff015.jpg/
> 
> *4) Harris tweed herringbone*
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## Asterix

*New Alden Black Moc Toe Blucher*

A new unworn 12D/M Black Alden Moc Toe Blucher in Calfskin is available for sale (the shoe trees are not part of the deal.)

*$215 shipped CONUS. Please PM me if interested and reasonable offers would be considered.*



https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=65​


----------



## swb120

*Price Drop: Alden / Brooks Bros LHS #8 shell cordovan loafers - sz 12E (or 12.5)*

Up for sale is a pair of Brooks Brothers / Alden LHS shell cordovan loafers. Gorgeous #8 color. These have been worn enough to have developed a lovely patina. Model no. 763. Uppers are in excellent condition. The insoles and outsoles are in very good condition.

Size 12E. But as LHS usually need to be sized a size 1/2 size down, these would likely best fit a 12.5D or 12.5E. As you likely know, these retail for around $575-600.

Asking *$120 shipped *(123 to pts west of chicago).


----------



## Patrick06790

Still have the Chesters, size 11A. Make me an offer; they go to a church sale Thursday.



Patrick06790 said:


> The Birminghams are new, and the Chesters are very lightly used, with a couple of minor scuffs, nothing to worry about. Clean inside.
> I'd like to get $85 shipped for Birminghams and $65 for the Chesters. Includes the trees, which are heavy.
> Or both for $135.
> Send me a PM.
> Birmingham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester:


----------



## nashgator

*LL Bean Norweigian Sweater, Medium*

This is the same sweater listed by 32rollandrock two weeks ago in this post:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=993615&postcount=5872

Unfortunately, just a bit too snug for me. Tagged Medium, but I would say it fits more like a Small. $30 CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

*The Best BB Vintage Tweed I"ve handled...*

It truly pains me to sell this, but...

Vintage BB Herringbone Tweed-Rusty Brown
Tagged 41L (see measurements)
High-Roll 3/2
Patch/Flap pockets
Nearly-Unpadded Shoulders

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5"
Shoulder:18.25"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length:33"

Selling it for what I have in it. *$55 shipped* to CONUS.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB 3/2 Sack Blazer 44R*

Hello everyone, I've got a Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer for sale. Size is 44R. Blazer is 90% wool and 10% cashmere and has the goal "BB" buttons. Asking $50 shipped in the US, please PM if interested. Measurements are:

Shoulder seam to seam 19 inches
Armpit to armpit 20 inches
Sleeve length 25 inches
Jacket length from top of collar 33 inches


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Two Charles Tyrwhitt shirts 16.5x36*

One is very fine pinstripe, blue on white (looks blue from distance), French cuffs, spread collar, non-iron. The other is light blue pinpoint cloth (somewhere between broadcloth and oxford cloth) button-down, barrel cuff (two buttons per sleeve), must iron. Both in as-new condition. Looking for $20 each CONUS or $35 for both. Will post pictures if sufficient interest.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*New L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater XXL Tall*

I see on the previous page that another buyer has been disappointed by the relative tight fit of the Bean Norwegian sweater. Well I've been on both sides of that disappointment but now I've got one that, barring the buyer being the size of an NFL offensive lineman, I think I can guarantee won't be too small. For the larger members of the forum, here's your chance. This is a *new without tags* L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater. This is the older version, not the new lighter weight one. 80% wool/20% rayon in navy and white. Approximate measurements are 28.5" at the pits, 26" at the shoulders and 32.5" long.
*SOLD*
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/llbnor.jpg/
https://img198.imageshack.us/i/llbnor2.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB 44r Blazer sold*

Blazer is sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone, I've got a Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer for sale. Size is 44R. Blazer is 90% wool and 10% cashmere and has the goal "BB" buttons. Asking $50 shipped in the US, please PM if interested. Measurements are:
> 
> Shoulder seam to seam 19 inches
> Armpit to armpit 20 inches
> Sleeve length 25 inches
> Jacket length from top of collar 33 inches
> 
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/BB3.jpg
> https://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab257/mdunle3199/BB4.jpg


_Edit: Friendly reminder to everyone: When you quote an item that's been sold remove the image tags, which helps keep the clutter in the thread down. --AlanC_


----------



## D&S

*Allen Edmonds Walden, size 8D*

Pair of cordovan AE Waldens (penny loafers), size 8 in awesome condition, only a few minor scuffs and scratches around both heels that are not visible until you hold them up to eye level and even then they are not readily apparent. Not in need of any reconditioning of any kind - ready to wear as is. No box, bag, or trees. PM if you're interested and I'll see about getting pictures up - unfortunately I don't have a camera. Price is $60 plus shipping.


----------



## markdc

*Price drop!*

*Brooks Brothers Hand-Tailored Suit - 40S*

The Silver Label premium line made to the same quality level as Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece.

Tagged as 40 short.
Made in the USA.
Fully-canvassed.
Wonderful grey fabric with a hint of blue windowpane.
Immaculate condition.
*Original retail for >$1100, according to forum member SMR*
*Now selling for $120 + shipping.*
_Shipping will be an additional $10._

Link to pictures and more information: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=997310&postcount=5981


----------



## markdc

*Lands' End Plain Front Twill Dress Khakis*

*Lands' End Plain Front Twill Dress Khakis*

Waist: 15.5 inches
Inseam: 27.25 inches
Cuff: 1.5 inches

Called "Light Tan" by by Lands' End. It's kind of a cream-colored, is probably the best way to describe it.

*$25 shipped CONUS OBO!*


----------



## AlanC

Banana Republic Sahara boot in 'Beeswaxx'
Lightly used, no real wear to the sole, just the soiling you'll get, anyway
Includes original box and extra BR laces
Size: 8.5 | Original Price: $118

$45 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Sole picture:

Shoe trees not included.


----------



## swb120

*LL Bean "Maine Hunting Shoe" duck boots, sz 12M*

LL Bean "Maine Hunting Shoe" duck boots, sz 12M. Beautiful dk brown color...the only Bean duck boots worth owning, imho. In great condition. Asking *$40 shipped* (43 west of chicago).


----------



## CMC

OK for non-sartorial items here? $12 shipped. 

As a bonus, I'll throw in a cat. The World's Greatest Feline needs a home.


----------



## Pgolden

*3b BB sack jackets 42*

One a navy blue blazer, the other camel's hair. PM with interest.


----------



## anonymouz

LL Bean Camp Mocs 8.5M
Worn lightly for about 5 times
$45 shipped CONUS










Florsheim Imperial 8.5D
needs some cleaning and a good shine and will be good to go
$65 shipped CONUS




























https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03785.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03781.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction on BB/Alden LHS, sz 12E*

Up for sale is a pair of Brooks Brothers / Alden LHS shell cordovan loafers. Gorgeous #8 color. These have been worn enough to have developed a lovely patina. Model no. 763. Uppers are in excellent condition. The insoles and outsoles are in very good condition.

Size 12E. But as LHS usually need to be sized a size 1/2 size down, these would likely best fit a 12.5D or 12.5E. As you likely know, these retail for around $575-600.

Asking *$110 shipped *(113 west of chicago).


----------



## hbcomb1

*O'Connell's Madras SS Shirt & Land's End Seersucker SS Shirt*

Two short sleeve shirts for sale. The first is a medium O'Connell's Madras shirt (the real deal). The second is a medium (15-15.5) Land's End seersucker. Both have button down collars and are as new. Both for $25.00 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> It truly pains me to sell this, but...
> 
> Vintage BB Herringbone Tweed-Rusty Brown
> Tagged 41L (see measurements)
> High-Roll 3/2
> Patch/Flap pockets
> Nearly-Unpadded Shoulders
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22.5"
> Shoulder:18.25"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length:33"
> 
> Selling it for what I have in it. *$55 shipped* to CONUS.


Price drop to *$45 shipped*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price Cuts and actual 7 D Hanover pictures*

Allen Edmonds brogued cap toes, size 10 E. These have probably been worn a handful of times or less. The uppers are excellent and the soles and heels are at least 90% or better. Asking $105 *>>NOW $75* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/17aecap5jx
https://img12.imageshack.us/i/aecap.jpg/

Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature tan longwings, size 7 D. Heels and double soles are 90% or better, the uppers are in great condition and have darkened a bit, so they're not as orange as some Hanover tans can be. Asking $65 *>>NOW $50* shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img10/lb5av7.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img212/14364046ps5.jpg/1/

https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb3pq0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb4pd4.jpg


----------



## mack11211

*trad items on ebay (dozens of auctions!)*

Please keep your eBay listings in the SALES Forum. This is for the _informal_ buy and trade of items between members.

-Jovan


----------



## a4audi08

Beautiful Orvis button-down NWT, sized XXL. I measured it as an 18.5 X 36/37. Will take $22 SHIPPED CONUS.

Sorry for the poor camera skills - the base color is a sky blue.

https://i38.tinypic.com/96iy50.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on remaining items!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*In addition to the tweeds shown below*, I also still have

A) c. 40-42, R/S *Classic Anderson and Little black-and-grey herringbone Harris tweed*, now asking *$30* shipped in CONUS.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=998088&postcount=5996

*Claimed, pending payment--thank you*!

1) *Magee Donegal tweed*, "Olympic" model, c. 43L, now asking *$35* shipped in CONUS

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=994814&postcount=5900

2) *BB "346" burnt red blazer,* 44L, now asking *$18* shipped in CONUS--*or $10 if purchased with a tweed jacket*!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=995149&postcount=5908

*3) AE "Dryden" shoes*, 11.5 EEE, now *$27* shipped in CONUS

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=993064&postcount=5852

*4) J. Crew Shetland sweater*

*5) BB lambswool cableknit sweater*

*(Both claimed--thank you!)*

*6) Land's End handknit sweater*, *$30* shipped in CONUS

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=998125&postcount=6000

*Tweeds:*



TweedyDon said:


> These are tweeds that I've shrunk out of... I've been saving a couple of these simply because I like them so much, but having now taken them out of my wardrobe to be listed, measured them, and put them back in several times I think it's time to admit that they don't fit, won't fit in the foreseeable future, and so need good homes!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Orvis 3/2 Harris tweed*
> 
> This is one of my all-time favourite jackets, which is why it's taken so long to appear here--and why it's in almost-unworn condition! (My fear of getting something on it while wearing it kept it firmly in my wardrobe.) The Harris tweed is simply beautiful--my my pictues don't do it justice at all--and the lapel roll in pronounced, rather than flat. It has patch pockets, a single vent, and a beautiful Orvis full lining with pictures of rising trout and pheasants.
> 
> This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Please note that this is a roomier jacket that the measurements indicate--it is, after all, an Orvis! I would estimate it at a 44L.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+3)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31.5
> 
> *NOW asking $40*
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/morestuff016.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/morestuff019.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/morestuff017.jpg/
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/morestuff020.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/morestuff021.jpg/
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/morestuff022.jpg/
> 
> *2) Dark herringbone Harris tweed for Wallach's.*
> 
> This is a lovely classic jacket! It's single vented and semi-lined in a charcoal herringbone with subtle Harris striping. I would estimate this at a larger 42/43; maybe even a slim 44.
> 
> Shoulders: 18
> Sleeve: 26 (+3)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 32
> 
> *Now asking $27*
> 
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/morestuff007.jpg/
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/morestuff008.jpg/
> 
> https://img109.imageshack.us/i/morestuff009.jpg/
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff010.jpg/
> 
> *3) Longer Harris tweed with pronounced striping*
> 
> This was made for JAB, but it's much better quality that you'd expect from this. It has lovely pronounced striping, and is clearly a Harris even before you see the orb! It's single vented, and has patch pockets.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeve: 27 (+2)
> Chest: 21.75
> Length: 33.5 (This is for the taller trad.!)
> 
> *Now asking $27*
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff012.jpg/
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/morestuff013.jpg/
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff015.jpg/
> 
> *4) Harris tweed herringbone*
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## adt11

*BB Navy '346 Stretch' jacket, 41-42L*

3-button BB 346 stretch jacket purchased about a year ago but doesn't really fit me and has been sitting in my closet since. I think it's about a 41-42L. $40 shipped. Thanks.

Measurements
Chest: 21.5"
Waist: 20.0"
Collar (BOC): 32.5"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 25" +1" to let out


----------



## dizzyfan

Shortly after I bought this shirt, I gave up on non-slim-fit shirts from BB. It's brand new (with tags).16-34. $30 including shipping to CONUS. Please PM if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## Asterix

Asterix said:


> A new unworn 12D/M Black Alden Moc Toe Blucher in Calfskin is available for sale (the shoe trees are not part of the deal.)
> 
> *$215 shipped CONUS. Please PM me if interested and reasonable offers would be considered.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=65​


Surprised at the lack of interest for a brand new pair of Aldens. This would be heading to eBay in the next 48 hours.


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Tweed is *sold* pending payment.


----------



## CMDC

Several things here. The Paul Stuart suit and jacket, plus the Southwick suit appear to be unworn but I can't guarantee it. They are in immaculate condition though.

First up: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack camel hair jacket.

Length: 32 from top of collar
Sleeve: 24.5
Chest 48
Shoulder 19

$45 conus










Paul Stuart tweed 2 button jacket, darted

$50 conus

Tagged 40 Long
Length 32.5 from top of collar
Sleeve 25
chest 42
Shoulder 17




























Paul Stuart Grey two button darted flannel suit. A nice heavy flannel. Pants are flat front, cuffed. Tagged 40 tall

$100 conus

Length 33 from top of collar
Sleeve 25
Chest 42
Shoulder 18
Pants waist 34
Pants inseam 30




























Southwick double breasted charcoal pinstripe suit, light flannel. Pants are flat front and cuffed.

$100 conus

Length 33 from top of collar
Sleeve 25.5
Chest 42
Shoulder 17
Pants waist 34
Pants inseam 32





































I can provide more photos upon request. I'm also willing to knock a few bucks off in anyone wants to bundle up two or more of these.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Vintage Woolrich Woolen Mills Field Jacket, sz. 38*

Selling a vintage Woolrich Woolen Mills Field Jacket
Tagged size 38 (but a true Medium)
Fantastic condition
Red Quilt lining/Rear Game pockets
Made in USA










More pics available upon request. Selling it for what I have in it.

*$40 shipped* to CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

*BB Gun Check Tweed, sz. 39R*

Brooks Bros. Gun Check Tweed Jacket
Tagged 39R (see measurements)
2 button darted
Mint condition

*Measurements:*
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 31"

*$30 shipped* to CONUS.

***I also have a vintage size Medium LL Bean Field Jacket w/ Liner, Made in USA model, that I'll be selling.***


----------



## TweedyDon

The Anderson and Little Harris tweed and the herringbone Harris tweed for Wallach's have now both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## SartorialSpender

*J. Press, etc.*

Apologies for telegraphic nature of post. Please let me know if you have any questions or need more pictures.

Very nice lot of J. Press trousers for the approximately 40"x29" man, along with Brooks Brothers corduroys and canvassed H. Freeman sack.

*J. Press Charcoal Flannel Trousers*
measured 19"x2" waist, 29" inseam
Like these a lot. Evidently they would retail for $245.

*Four pairs of J. Press khakis*
measured 19"x2 waists, inseams 27", 27.5", 29", 29"
cuffs are approximately 1.75"
two have red labels (New Haven, Cambridge, New York), two have blue labels (with Washington)

one pair has slight staining:

*Brooks Hudson and Elliot corduroys*
tagged 42"x32", measured 22"x2 by 31"
Hudson are missing front button

*H. Freeman & Sons Sack*
tagged 42L, measured 22"x2 chest, 31.5" length, 18" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves
fully canvassed
partially lined

some stitching coming out at back hem (easy fix):

$200 shipped for all seven pairs of pants in United States (or split up), $75 for H. Freeman, or make an offer.

_Way too many pics that are way too big. Imageshack will automatically resize pics when you upload, just choose the size you want. Thumbnails are also provided by Imageshack. --AlanC_


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Southwick Tweed
38(maybe 40) R
Brown and blue/gray herringbone
3/2, sack, quarter lined
thread around the second button hole loose
I bought this off a member here a while back, didn't/doesn't fit, put it back up and have been holding it for months for another member whole finally backed out.
$35 shipped conus/offer
shoulder-17.5"
chest-21" across
sleeve-25"
length-31" top collar to hem










Also have these 11.5 D Alden NSTs
Black calf, crepe (rubber, non-lug) sole.
typical calf creases, micro creasing,
also some spots where the black has worn thin and brown is peeking out (not from scuffing, as seen on the end of the toe on the shoe on the right) I imagine a polish or little dye would easily fix this.
$60 shipped cnous/offer


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Brooks Bros. Gun Check Tweed Jacket
> Tagged 39R (see measurements)
> 2 button darted
> Mint condition
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length: 31"
> 
> *$30 shipped* to CONUS.
> 
> ***I also have a vintage size Medium LL Bean Field Jacket w/ Liner, Made in USA model, that I'll be selling.***


BB Jacket is *sold* pending payment.

Bean jacket will be up tomorrow.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining tweeds!*

The longer tweed with bold striping is *$25 shipped*, and the Magee Donegal is now *$30 shipped*!

*Please PM with interest!*

The Magee can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=994814&postcount=5900

The other is here:



TweedyDon said:


> *Longer Harris tweed with pronounced striping*
> 
> This was made for JAB, but it's much better quality that you'd expect from this. It has lovely pronounced striping, and is clearly a Harris even before you see the orb! It's single vented, and has patch pockets.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeve: 27 (+2)
> Chest: 21.75
> Length: 33.5 (This is for the taller trad.!)
> 
> *Now asking $25*
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff012.jpg/
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/morestuff013.jpg/
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/morestuff015.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

*Now $40!*



AlanC said:


> Banana Republic Sahara boot in 'Beeswaxx'
> Lightly used, no real wear to the sole, just the soiling you'll get, anyway
> Includes original box and extra BR laces
> Size: 8.5 | Original Price: $118
> 
> $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Sole picture:
> 
> Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Trench and Polo University Glen Plaid Suit.*

These are still available. Both are in great shape (originally purchased from TweedyDon--they just don't fit me right) and would be excellent bargains. Offers and trades are encouraged!



Pleasant McIvor said:


> I have for sale a Brooks Brothers trench, sized 42L and a Polo University glen plaid suit, probably a 40R or L. Both were bought off this exchange and didn't fit me how I expected. I'm just looking to recoup a portion of my cost, so please feel free to make low offers or trades (15.5/34, 10D, 34x31, 40-41R). Thank you for your interest.
> 
> The Brooks trench is in good shape, with a couple of scuff-marks that are nearly impossible to see unless you're looking for them. It is a fine coat. I'd like to get $30, but offers and trades are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Polo University Glen Plaid is in excellent shape and a great suit. I'd like $20, but again offers and trades are welcome.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/finalfive015.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/finalfive016.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/finalfive018.jpg/
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
> Chest: 21
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Trousers, pleated, with 1.5" cuffs.
> 
> Waist: 16.5 measured flat
> Inseam: 31.5 (+1")


----------



## dizzyfan

Now $25 (including CONUS shipping).



dizzyfan said:


> Shortly after I bought this shirt, I gave up on non-slim-fit shirts from BB. It's brand new (with tags).16-34. $30 including shipping to CONUS. Please PM if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

BB Camel hair and Paul Stuart tweed sold.



CMDC said:


> Several things here. The Paul Stuart suit and jacket, plus the Southwick suit appear to be unworn but I can't guarantee it. They are in immaculate condition though.
> 
> First up: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack camel hair jacket.
> 
> Length: 32 from top of collar
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Chest 48
> Shoulder 19
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart tweed 2 button jacket, darted
> 
> $50 conus
> 
> Tagged 40 Long
> Length 32.5 from top of collar
> Sleeve 25
> chest 42
> Shoulder 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart Grey two button darted flannel suit. A nice heavy flannel. Pants are flat front, cuffed. Tagged 40 tall
> 
> $100 conus
> 
> Length 33 from top of collar
> Sleeve 25
> Chest 42
> Shoulder 18
> Pants waist 34
> Pants inseam 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick double breasted charcoal pinstripe suit, light flannel. Pants are flat front and cuffed.
> 
> $100 conus
> 
> Length 33 from top of collar
> Sleeve 25.5
> Chest 42
> Shoulder 17
> Pants waist 34
> Pants inseam 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide more photos upon request. I'm also willing to knock a few bucks off in anyone wants to bundle up two or more of these.


----------



## dizzyfan

Sold pending payment. Thanks.


dizzyfan said:


> Shortly after I bought this shirt, I gave up on non-slim-fit shirts from BB. It's brand new (with tags).16-34. $30 including shipping to CONUS. Please PM if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## a4audi08

Brooks Bros sack, 2 jackets and a few ties. Suit is $55 shipped, Jackets are $40 shipped CONUS and ties are $12 each or two for $20. Make offer otherwise. Thanks for looking!

Charcol BB sack, heavier wool with a faint herringbone pattern. Slacks are flat front/uncuffed.

Suit fits like a 42R
Chest: 44'' around pit
Length: 32''
Sleeves: 24''+2.5'' 
Shoulders 18.5''

Pants: Flat Front/ Uncuffed
Waist: 38
Inseam: 28.5''+2.5'' extra
https://i36.tinypic.com/2qkkyvr.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/4i1oid.jpg

Plain 3/2 Jacket Size 38R by Huntington
Chest: 40'' around pit
Length: 31.25''
Sleeves: 23''+2.5''
Shoulders: 18''
https://i35.tinypic.com/xmkg9l.jpg
https://i37.tinypic.com/25fpnch.jpg

Beautiful 2B tweed, Made in Ireland - Fits as 40R - Oatmeal color with faint blue plaid pattern
Chest: 42'' around
Length: 31.25''
Sleeves: 23.5'' + 2'' extra
Shoulders: 18.5''
https://i37.tinypic.com/2s773wj.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/25h2136.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/2jfzuqw.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/14c7j3n.jpg

Ties:

Ties
L to R: Lands End, BB, Country Squire
https://i37.tinypic.com/e7m5j4.jpg

L to R: Woodhouse Lynch, BB, Rooster knit
https://i36.tinypic.com/359wabm.jpg


----------



## Asterix

These are still available!



Asterix said:


> Tan/beige Orvis Zambezi Twill Jacket XL *$60 shipped conus*
> 
> Tan Vintage Shearling Driving coat Size 44R * $45 shipped conus*
> 
> Tan Abercrombie & Fitch Trench Coat size XL *$35 shipped conus*


----------



## jfkemd

*Graham and Gunn sack jacket*

Graham and Gunn sports jacket
3/2 sack
marked as 41R 
nice natural shoulders
lapped seams

measurements:
shoulders: 18
armpits: 21.5
sleeves: 24 with 1-2 inches to let out
length: 30

would like $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ That's a _gorgeous_ jacket!


----------



## jfkemd

TweedyDon said:


> ^^ That's a _gorgeous_ jacket!


thanks.
I'd keep it if it were a tad smaller.


----------



## anonymouz

Bass camp mocs sz8.5M
only tried on one foot briefly 
$35 shipped CONUS



















https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03790.jpg



anonymouz said:


> Florsheim Imperial 8.5D
> 
> *now $60 shipped CONUS *$65 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03784.jpg
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03783.jpg
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03782.jpg
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03785.jpg
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03781.jpg


----------



## unmodern

*7.5C AE McAllister, Merlot (again)*

So I tried to get away with a C width, but my feet aren't having it. As I should have noted, the McAllister is made on the longer, narrower 5 last, so the narrow width really is, well, a narrow width.

Reselling these for what I have in them, $65 shipped CONUS. They're in fantastic condition, very nicely shined up, too. I wore them a grand total of once before deciding they were too thin.

Pics and original listing selectively quoted below:

6) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, burgundy, sz 7.5C. Like new.

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1872o.jpg/

AE McAllisters (7.5C):
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1884n.jpg/

--unmodern


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Selling a vintage Woolrich Woolen Mills Field Jacket
> Tagged size 38 (but a true Medium)
> Fantastic condition
> Red Quilt lining/Rear Game pockets
> Made in USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics available upon request. Selling it for what I have in it.
> 
> *$40 shipped* to CONUS.


Jacket now *$35 shipped*.


----------



## swb120

*Odds & Ends*

I need to clear out some space...I hope someone can use these:

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants.* Beautiful condition - BB doesn't really make flannels like they used to. Pleated, no cuffs. [sorry about the wrinkles & poor photos]

Asking *$20 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

Waist: 41 (1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 28" (2.5" to let out)
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412co7.jpg

*Florsheim wingtips *in excellent condition, black, size 8D. Uppers & soles in very good condition.

Asking *$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1197qm3.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1205pu1.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1206np1.jpg

One pair of British tan Bills khakis [one pr has been sold]. Size Waist 33 - Length (inseam) 29; outseam 41. Waist has 2" to let out; cuffs are 1 3/8". Style: M1P (pleated). Beautiful, like new condition. [sorry - didn't press them for the photos]. $85-100 new. Each pair is heavy twill cotton.

Asking *$15 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0657d.jpg
https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0658akh.jpg

Up for sale is a gorgeous *Oxxford 2-button single-breasted suit*, center vent, tagged *40S* (see measurements for best fit). Suit color is brown with subtle light blue and gray pinstripes. Pants are flat front and uncuffed. In outstanding condition.

Asking *$75 shipped OBO* (+3 to pts west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeve: 23 (2-2.5 to let out)
Length (BOC): 30

Trouser waist: 36-37 (0 to let out)
Inseam: 27.75 (2.5 to let out)
Outseam: 38.5

Photos (with and without flash):

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1917cq.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img1916c.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1923c.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1924y.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img1925ba.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img1918n.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1919ji.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1912e.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1911d.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img1909y.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img1910l.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1914m.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/img1915go.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers / Alden LHS shell cordovan loafers*. Gorgeous #8 color. These have been worn enough to have developed a lovely patina. Model no. 763. Uppers are in excellent condition. The insoles and outsoles are in very good condition.

Size *12E*. But as LHS usually need to be sized a size 1/2 size down, these would likely best fit a 12.5D or 12.5E. As you likely know, these retail for around $575-600.

Asking *$105 shipped *(+3 west of chicago).

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit*, from their "346" line, in gray pinstripe. Lovely medium gray with subtle pinstripes (true color best represented in 2nd & 3rd photos taken with flash), 1/4 lined. Flat front, cuffed trousers. In great condition. Tagged 45, but measurements place this closer to a *42R-43R*. As always, rely on measurements for best fit.

Asking *$35 shipped* (+3 if live west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 41-42
Sleeves: 25.5 (1.5-2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.25
Length (BOC): 31.25

Trouser waist: 37
Inseam: 29.5 (1 to let out and keep cuffs; 4 to let out if you lose the cuffs)
Outseam: 41
Cuffs: 1.5

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img1393d.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img1394g.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img1395.jpg/

*Allen Edmonds tassel loafers,* size 13D, in black, brown, burgundy. Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Soles in good condition.

*All three pair for $60 shipped.* [+3 west of Chicago]

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2805om0.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2806zn3.jpg


----------



## stfu

jfkemd said:


> thanks.
> I'd keep it if it were a tad smaller.


And I'd BUY it if it were a tad larger! I don't feel I could get away with letting so much out in the sleeves.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cashmere and lambswool scarves*

All of these are from England or Scotland; all were purchased new by me on my last trip back! They're all in immaculate condition.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Elgin tartan, by Johnstons of Elgin for The Scotch House.*

*Claimed, PP*

100% cashmere; beautiful tartan! Made in Scotland. Purchased at The Scotch House in Knightsbridge, London. (Opposite Harrods.) Measures 58" by 11.5", plus 6" of fringe. Measures 56" (plus 6" fringe) by 12".

Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS*.

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/scarves003.jpg/

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/scarves012.jpg/

*2) Subdued multicoloured plaid for Jenners of Edinburgh.*

*Claimed, PP*

100% lambswool; Made in Scotland. Jenners is located on the Royal Mile, and is the Harrods of Edinburgh. Measures 58" (plus 6" of fringe) by 11.5".

Asking *$25 shipped in CONUS*.

https://img110.imageshack.us/i/scarves004.jpg/

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/scarves015.jpg/

*3) Harrods grey lambswool.*

*Claimed, PP*

No fabric tag, but I believe this is 100% lambswool. Has the "Harrods" logo discreetly embroidered at one end. Measures 55" (plus 5" fringe) by 11.5".

Asking *$20 shipped in CONUS*.

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/scarves005.jpg/

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/scarves006.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*L.B. Sheppard Shell PTB 10 D/AE Polo 12 D/ Lock & Co. Cap*

Hanover L.B. Sheppard shell cordovan plain toe bluchers in size 10 D. The markings inside are a little hard to read, but that is what I believe they say and the measurements work out right as well. They are burgundy that has developed a nice patina. Double soles have plenty of wear remaining and the heels have a way to go as well. Asking $85 shipped eastern CONUS, $87.50 west of the Mississippi.

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/lbsptb.jpg/
https://img205.imageshack.us/i/lbsptb3.jpg/

Allen Edmonds Polo, size 12 D. These are CG, but I believe that is the only way the Polo model was made. Uppers are in excellent condition. They have double soles that have plenty of wear left, bu they will be needing heel lifts. Asking $65 shipped eastern CONUS, $67.50 west of the Mississippi.

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/aepolo.jpg/
https://img136.imageshack.us/i/aepolo3.jpg/

Tan all wool cap by Lock & Co. for Cable Car Clothiers. the size is 6 7/8. The condition is excellent with no stains or damage. Asking $35 shipped eastern CONUS, $37.50 west of the Mississippi.

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/lockcap.jpg/
https://img261.imageshack.us/i/lock2.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

jacket claimed!



jfkemd said:


> Graham and Gunn sports jacket
> 3/2 sack
> marked as 41R
> nice natural shoulders
> lapped seams
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 24 with 1-2 inches to let out
> length: 30
> 
> would like $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Jacket now *$35 shipped*.


Woolrich jacket is *sold.*


----------



## TweedyDon

The JAB striped Harris tweed jacket has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## unmodern

*PRICE DROP: 7.5C McAllister*

Price drop to *$60 shipped CONUS* (western US and international pays a little extra). This will be the only price drop. Next stop: the 'bay.



unmodern said:


> So I tried to get away with a C width, but my feet aren't having it. As I should have noted, the McAllister is made on the longer, narrower 5 last, so the narrow width really is, well, a narrow width.
> 
> Reselling these for what I have in them, $65 shipped CONUS. They're in fantastic condition, very nicely shined up, too. I wore them a grand total of once before deciding they were too thin.
> 
> Pics and original listing selectively quoted below:
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, burgundy, sz 7.5C. Like new.
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1872o.jpg/
> 
> AE McAllisters (7.5C):
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1884n.jpg/
> 
> --unmodern


----------



## tonylumpkin

*THE AE POLO AND THE HANOVERS ARE GONE*



tonylumpkin said:


> Hanover L.B. Sheppard shell cordovan plain toe bluchers in size 10 D. The markings inside are a little hard to read, but that is what I believe they say and the measurements work out right as well. They are burgundy that has developed a nice patina. Double soles have plenty of wear remaining and the heels have a way to go as well. SOLD
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/lbsptb.jpg/
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/lbsptb3.jpg/
> 
> Allen Edmonds Polo, size 12 D. These are CG, but I believe that is the only way the Polo model was made. Uppers are in excellent condition. They have double soles that have plenty of wear left, bu they will be needing heel lifts. SOLD
> 
> Tan all wool cap by Lock & Co. for Cable Car Clothiers. the size is 6 7/8. The condition is excellent with no stains or damage. Asking $35 shipped eastern CONUS, $37.50 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> https://img255.imageshack.us/i/lockcap.jpg/
> https://img261.imageshack.us/i/lock2.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. blazers and tweeds!*

I have three more jackets to pass on, two trad. blazers and a Harris tweed...

_All prices include CONUS shipping._

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Classic H. Freeman 3/2 sack blazer*

*Claimed, PP*

This is beautiful; were it longer it wouldn't be here! This is the classic navy sack blazer in a hopsack weave with patch pockets and half-lining; it also has a full set of custom brass buttons showing two elephant heads face-on flanking a tent opening. It has a singe vent. Please note that this really is a classic _navy _blazer; my pictures do a very bad job of picking this up!

This is in immaculate condition.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25
Chest: 22
Length: 30

*Asking $55*

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jackets024.jpg/

https://img119.imageshack.us/i/jackets021.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jackets023.jpg/

https://img117.imageshack.us/i/jackets022.jpg/

*2) Brooks Bros. "Brooksgate" 3/2 darted blazer.*

This is in dark green, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined and has a single vent. It's tagged a 44L, but as it's a Brooksgate it runs slim; it woud work better for a 43L, or maybe even a larger 42L.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 26.25
Chest: 21.5
Length: 32

*Asking $35*

https://img115.imageshack.us/i/jackets014q.jpg/

https://img158.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/jackets017.jpg/

*3) Harris tweed, Made in the USA*

This is a lovely dark grey flecked barleycorn tweed. It's in Good condition; it's fine on the outside and there's no damage to the tweed itself, but one of the interior pockets has some minor rips along the top, which I've tried to show. This is fully lined with a single vent.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Chest: 23.25
Length: 30.25

*Asking $25*

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jackets020.jpg/

https://img117.imageshack.us/i/jackets018a.jpg/

https://img117.imageshack.us/i/jackets019.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

ties. 1 for $12, two for $20

from Left to Right

lands end, lands end, polo, BB, talbot handmade









pulitzer, jg hook, woodhouse lynch, woodhouse lynch, lands end









BB, BB, BB, BB, Woodhouse Lynch









orvis, viyella (wool&silk/tagless), BB (no tag), lord&taylor, lands end (tagless)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bespoke 3/2 sack shooting jacket*

This is so beautiful it deserves its own post!

To be honest, I'm loathe to part with this, but since it's now far too big for me, and since I've just purchased a Harris Tweed half-Norfolk that can take its place, I think it's time for it to find a new home.

This is a bespoke shooting jacket, and is _not_ a "fashion" version of this style; this jacket has all of the features you need in a shooting jacket, and *all are fully functional*. In brief, it has:

Throat latch (the collar has been sewn so that it pops into shape when this is used, as shown below)
Bi-swing back
Bellow pockets
Leather lined pockets
Leather reinforcements on the outside of the pockets
Double vent
Fully lined
Diamond quilted leather shooting shoulder.
Plus, it's a 3/2 sack! :icon_smile: And it's made of a beautiful and _very_ heavy flecked herringbone tweed.

*One minor flaw*--the top button from the front has been removed. Otherwise, this is in immaculate condition.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25 (+3")
Chest: 22.75
Length: 30.5

*ASKING JUST $65 shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweeds017.jpg/

Throat latch in "open" position:

https://img129.imageshack.us/i/tweeds018.jpg/

Throat latch in "closed" position, with the collar up:

https://img129.imageshack.us/i/tweeds019.jpg/

Quilted shooting patch:

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/tweeds020.jpg/

Leather-lined pockets:

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/

Leather-reinforced bellow pockets:

https://img129.imageshack.us/i/tweeds023.jpg/

Bi-swing back:

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweeds027.jpg/

Interior:

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweeds025.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tweeds026.jpg/


----------



## markdc

Double post


----------



## markdc

*Brooks Brothers Hand-Tailored Suit - 39S / 40S - 90% Off!*

*Original retail for >$1100, according to AA forum member SMR*
*Now selling for $80 + shipping.*
_Shipping will be an additional $10._

The Silver Label premium line made to the same quality level as Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece.

As described below by a member of Ask Andy:


smr said:


> That's Brooks Bros. Silver Label, and was made for RTW and probably for MTM, too. It's a premium line BB had under Marks and Spencer's ownership.
> 
> Silver label suits were made by several makers, and while most were made in the USA, some were made in England. For the ones made in the USA, some were made by Martin Greenfield, and there was one other maker but I was unable to identify them. Silver Label suits that were made in England were made for BB by Chester Barrie.
> 
> Made to the same quality level as Golden Fleece (you should be able to see hand stitched button holes, and hand felled (or stitched) interior arm hole, shoulder and collar seams--should be a fully canvassed front on the jacket).


Tagged as 40 short.
Made in the USA.
Fully-canvassed.
Wonderful grey fabric with a hint of blue windowpane.
Immaculate condition.

*Measurements*
Chest (pit to pit): 20 inches
Shoulder (seam to seam): 18 7/8 inches
Length (from BOC): 29.5 inches
Sleeve: 23.5 inches can be let out another 2 inches to 25.5 inches

Waist: 15 1/8 inches, 2.25 inches to let out, maybe a little less. I assume this suit had a 6-inch drop, which would give a waist of 34.
Inseam: 27.75 inches with 5/8 inch to let out, not including the 1.25 inch cuff.


----------



## a4audi08

ties from post

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1003334&postcount=6079

4th from left in second set is gone, as are the first 3 ties from left in the last set.


----------



## S.Otto

*AE woven bit loafers*

13 E Good Condition some wear on the soles. No serious wear. Excellent hard to find shoe especially in a 13 E.

Paypal preferred, $60 Shipped CONUS, 1st pm gets it.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

S.Otto said:


> Good Condition some wear on the soles. No serious wear. Excellent hard to find shoe.
> 
> Paypal preferred, $60 Shipped CONUS, 1st pm gets it.


^Size?


----------



## haporth

*Fair Isle and Brooks Arran, vintage.*

Gentlemen, a vintage Brooks Arran in a marked size of small,appears to wear a tad larger measuring,
center neck to cuff 34/5.
chest 25
length 29.
















$30 shipped in the US.

A vintage sleeveless Shetland wool Fairisle vest, John Weitz, tailored in Guam inj a marked size of medium measuring,
shoulders,16
chest 21,
length 26.
























$25.00 shipped within the US,
many thanks,
Haporth.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Allen Edmonds Polo Saddles 12 D*

*These AE Polos are, once again, available*.

Allen Edmonds Polo, size 12 D. These are CG, but I believe that is the only way the Polo model was made. Uppers are in excellent condition. They have double soles that have plenty of wear left, bu they will be needing heel lifts. Asking $65 shipped eastern CONUS, $67.50 west of the Mississippi.

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/aepolo.jpg/
https://img136.imageshack.us/i/aepolo3.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

all jackets are just $25 shipped CONUS

3/2, half lined, center vent tweed from a traddish store no longer in business out of columbus ohio - i would call it a size 41/42R
chest: 44''
length: 32''
sleeves: 25''
shoulders: 19''
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2129.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2130.jpg

southwick
Southwick 3/2 jacket, dual rear vent, no pocket flaps, 1/2 lined, sz 44 - soft wool
Chest: 46''
Sleeves: 23.5'' (+2)
Length: 31''
Shoulders: 20'' 
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/clothes6001.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/mythreadz/clothes6002.jpg

2B Harris Tweed by diBenedetto, half lined center vent, size 40
Chest: 42''
Length: 31.25
Shoulders: 18''
Sleeves: 24'' + 2'' extra material

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2154.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2155.jpg

2B Harris Tweed by Woodhouse Lynch, half lined center vent, size 44 
Chest: 46''
Length: 33''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 25.5'' (+1'' extra material)

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2156.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes2157.jpg


----------



## Jack1425

tonylumpkin said:


> *These AE Polos are, once again, available*.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Polo, size 12 D. These are CG, but I believe that is the only way the Polo model was made. Uppers are in excellent condition. They have double soles that have plenty of wear left, bu they will be needing heel lifts. Asking $65 shipped eastern CONUS, $67.50 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> https://img208.imageshack.us/i/aepolo.jpg/
> https://img136.imageshack.us/i/aepolo3.jpg/


No love for the 9.5D guys.. Some awesome shoe offerings here recently!! Kills me.. :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three XL Viyella shirts and a Polo bowtie!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

I bought these shirts here last year, never wore them, and now they're too big! They're all in excellent condition, and are genuine Viyella shirts (80% cotton, 20% wool). They're all Made in the USA, and all button-downs.

I'm looking to recoup close to my cost, so *$22 each shipped in CONUS*, or *$40 for the remaining two!*

*Update: The middle Viyella shirt in the picture and the bowtie are now claimed--thank you!*

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket001.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket002.jpg/

https://img162.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*3/2 sack tweed from The English Shop of Princeton*

Another one I've shrunk out of! This is a beautiful 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton. I believe that it's fully canvassed--there's certainly a floating chest piece--but I'm not completely certain. It's Made in the USA, fully lined, and has a single vent.

This is in excellent condition, except for a small whitish mark on the inside lining (shown below).

I believe that this is a 44L, but please see measurements:

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.5")
Chest: 22
Length: 31.5

Asking *$45 shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket034.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket035.jpg/

White mark on lining:

(It's very small--and there somewhere!)

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket036.jpg/


----------



## Mike Petrik

TweedyDon said:


> Another one I've shrunk out of! This is a beautiful 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton. I believe that it's fully canvassed--there's certainly a floating chest piece--but I'm not completely certain. It's Made in the USA, fully lined, and has a single vent.
> 
> This is in excellent condition, except for a small whitish mark on the inside lining (shown below).
> 
> I believe that this is a 44L, but please see measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.5")
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Asking *$45 shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> https://img200.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket034.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket035.jpg/
> 
> White mark on lining:
> 
> (It's very small--and there somewhere!)
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket036.jpg/


Very nice jacket. Seems more like a 40R (rather than a 44L), assuming 44 (22 x 2) is the outseam chest measurement.


----------



## TweedyDon

Mike Petrik said:


> Very nice jacket. Seems more like a 40R (rather than a 44L), assuming 44 (22 x 2) is the outseam chest measurement.


That's what one might think! :icon_smile_wink: However, I've found that while the "measure pit-to-pit (a la Harris guide) double, and subtract 4 for darts, 3 without" approach often works, it doesn't always; most of my *tagged* 44 Brooks jackets, for example, measure 22 pit to pit.

I think that the chest measurement on a jacket will depend in part on the cut. I'm now a 42L, and while this is fine in length it's too large in the chest; hence my suspicion that it's a 44L!

Maybe others--especialy our tailors?--could weigh in on measurements here?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shooting jacket claimed!*

The 3/2 sack shooting jacket has now been claimed--thank you!

Later tonight I'll be listing a slew of tradly ties that I have either never usd, or use very, very rarely; these will include Harvie & Hudson, Charvet, Turnbull & Asser, BB; some wool ties, some emblematics, some patterned, and several regimentals!

Later this week I'll also be listing two Barbour Borders. Both are size 46; one is navy, one sage green. Both are the older, traditioanl model, not the new version. I'll also have a size 46 stud-in Barbour lining to pass on, too!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tiefest!*

All prices include shipping in CONUS; _offers are very welcome_, especially for multiple purchases!

*Please PM with interest!*

*All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

*Group A:*

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket018.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket022.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket023.jpg/

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket024.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket025.jpg/

1) Harvie and Hudson $17
2) Turnbull & Asser $12
3) Charvet $25 CLAIMED, PP
4) Charvet $25
5) Charvet $25

All are in excellent condition, although the Charvets are a bit rumpled from storage; nothing a quick steam won't easily cure, though!

*Group B:*

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket013.jpg/

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket014.jpg/

1) BB Makers (line through keeper label) $14 Claimed, PP
2) BB Makers $14 ON HOLD
3) BB Makers (65% silk, 35% poly) $12
4) BB Makers--the classic BB #1! $15 ON HOLD

*Group C:*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket015.jpg/

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket016.jpg/

1) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom; all wool. $12 Claimed
2) J. Hanly. Made in Ireland; all Irish wool. $14 Claimed
3) Donegal Tweed. Made in Ireland. $14 Claimed,PP
4) Robert Talbott for Village Trader. All wool. $12

*Group D:*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket007.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket009.jpg/

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket011.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket012.jpg/

1) Brooks Basics (some wear in knot area): $14
2) NWT Brooks Brothers $18
3) Brooks Brothers $12
4) Brooks Brothers (thick, heavy silk) $16

*Group E:*

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket026.jpg/

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket027.jpg/

1) JAB $12
2) BB Makers--another BB #1! $16 Claimed, PP
3) BB Makers $14 Claimed, PP
4) Private Stock (slightly rumpled; needs a steam): $9

*Group F:*

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket028.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket029.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket030.jpg/

1) Princeton University Store (poly/silk?) $10 Claimed
2) Reiss of New Haven for Schriver's $12
3) Merona $10
4) JAB (wear to the knot area) $9

*Group G:*

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket031.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket032.jpg/

1) Private Stock, wool: $6 Claimed
2) All wool; Irish moss green: $7 Claimed, PP
3) Today's Man; made in Italy: $8


----------



## unmodern

*AE's again, and some vintage wool ties*

AE McAllisters still available, now *$60 shipped*; also added below two vintage winter neckties.



unmodern said:


> So I tried to get away with a C width, but my feet aren't having it. As I should have noted, the McAllister is made on the longer, narrower 5 last, so the narrow width really is, well, a narrow width.
> 
> Reselling these for what I have in them, *now $60 shipped CONUS*. They're in fantastic condition, very nicely shined up, too. I wore them a grand total of once before deciding they were too thin.
> 
> Pics and original listing selectively quoted below:
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds McAllister wingtips, burgundy, sz 7.5C. Like new.
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1872o.jpg/
> 
> AE McAllisters (7.5C):
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1884n.jpg/
> 
> More pics:
> 
> https://img101.imageshack.us/i/rando006.jpg/
> https://img301.imageshack.us/i/rando004.jpg/
> https://img301.imageshack.us/i/rando005.jpg/
> 
> --unmodern


(2) Vintage Green Forbes Tartan tie, 100% wool, made in Scotland by Lochcarron. Measures 3" wide at widest, 54" long. Mint condition.

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/greentartan.jpg/
https://img11.imageshack.us/i/greentartan2.jpg/
https://img14.imageshack.us/i/greentartan3.jpg/
https://img198.imageshack.us/i/greentartan4.jpg/
https://img14.imageshack.us/i/greentartan5.jpg/

Looking for *$15 shipped CONUS*.

(3) Vintage Alpaca wool square-end knit tie in natural/mocha. 100% alpaca, made in England by Harrods. Measures 3" wide at widest, 52" long. Good vintage condition (see penultimate pic for a set of small holes on the skinny end that you can't see when worn; and last pic shows a small run on the lower front).

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/alpaca1.jpg/
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/alpaca2f.jpg/
https://img23.imageshack.us/i/alpaca3.jpg/
https://img23.imageshack.us/i/harrods.jpg/

Looking for *$12 shipped CONUS*.

Or *$20* takes both ties.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*US Navy Peacoat*

I have a gently used - US Navy issue peacoat, great condition, new issue. Warm and probably needs a dry cleaning.

Tagged 40R

Selling for $45 + S&H, will grab out of storage this week and post pics. Let me know if intially interested?


----------



## wereed

What is the size?


EastVillageTrad said:


> I have a gently used - US Navy issue peacoat, great condition, new issue. Warm and probably needs a dry cleaning.
> 
> Selling for $45 + S&H, will grab out of storage this week and post pics. Let me know if intially interested?


----------



## Mike Petrik

TweedyDon said:


> That's what one might think! :icon_smile_wink: However, I've found that while the "measure pit-to-pit (a la Harris guide) double, and subtract 4 for darts, 3 without" approach often works, it doesn't always; most of my *tagged* 44 Brooks jackets, for example, measure 22 pit to pit.
> 
> I think that the chest measurement on a jacket will depend in part on the cut. I'm now a 42L, and while this is fine in length it's too large in the chest; hence my suspicion that it's a 44L!
> 
> Maybe others--especialy our tailors?--could weigh in on measurements here?


Fair point, Don, heck if I know. I was just going by Andy's (I think) rule of thumb that a gent must normally subtract 4 inches from the jacket's chest measurement to determine its size; and that a "long" usually measures 32" or greater. For those of us who look for eBay bargains this kind of knowledge really would be helpful.
And thanks for your many superb offerings.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## S.Otto

wereed said:


> What is the size?


plus one and is it wool.


----------



## dizzyfan

This is a Chesterfield coat by Cricketeer. I really like this coat, but it just doesn't fit me. I would estimate the size to be a 42R or a 42S, but please see the measurements. The coat is in very good condition -- I can't find anything wrong with it. Both the exterior and lining are very clean. I just had it drycleaned and let the sleeves out -- so it's ready to wear. I'm asking $60 [including shipping to CONUS] which is what I've put in to it, but would be happy to entertain offers. Please PM with questions.
Thanks!

It's 100% wool and made in the USA.

Chest is 23.5 inches.
Sleeve length: 24 inches
Jacket length (from top of collar to bottom of jacket): 42 inches.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Florsheim Imperial Longwings*
Light brown (whiskey?) pebble grain
Double sole, V-cleat
11A, great condition
$80 shipped conus/*offer*


----------



## TweedyDon

Thaks for your kind words, Mike--and I agree that this rule of thumb is a good one! And point well taken on the jacket length; it seems to be a "Medium Long", and so could go either way....

I think this chat shows the value of the mantra always go by measurements for best idea of how something will fit! :icon_smile_wink:



Mike Petrik said:


> Fair point, Don, heck if I know. I was just going by Andy's (I think) rule of thumb that a gent must normally subtract 4 inches from the jacket's chest measurement to determine its size; and that a "long" usually measures 32" or greater. For those of us who look for eBay bargains this kind of knowledge really would be helpful.
> And thanks for your many superb offerings.
> Cheers,
> Mike


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Bean camp mocs, boat shoes; LE ties*

Both are marked 8.5M, but are too snug for my 8.5 foot--they're closer to 8. I believe the boat shoes are new, but they are without tags. The camp moc's are close to new and have years of life. Let's say $30 for each pair CONUS or both for $50. Both ties are tagged extra long and "Hand Sewn In USA;" the navy with red-and-yellow stripes is just shy of 64 inches; the green with navy stripes is 61 inches. Both are 3.25 inches wide at widest. Five bucks apiece or $8 for both CONUS. Offer or swap on anything.


----------



## fruityoaty

*AE Hinsdales, BB OCBD, Footjoys, and more.*

BB charcoal pinstripe pants now $20 shipped.

I'm clearing out my closet and wanted to offer these to you guys before they
go to ebay, knowing they'd be better appreciated here.

AE Hinsdales, size 10 D, worn 5-6 times; too narrow for my feet. They have no blemishes and are near mint. Asking $120 shipped.

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/hinsdales.jpg/

Brown Bicycle Toe Footjoys, size 10 D, $80 shipped. Too wide for me in the toe. (Yes, and the AE 8 last is too narrow. Go figure.)

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/footjoys.jpg/

Chili AE Stockbridge, size 10 D, $80 shipped. Worn 15-20 times, but no major scuffs or blemishes. Also too narrow for me.  

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/stockbridge.jpg/

Blue BB OCBD, made in USA, size 16.5/34, $20 shipped. Originally ebayed from armyhardhat. Flaw is small mistake in weaving of fabric near the bottom front. It's low enough that it doesn't show and doesn't compromise integrity.

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/ocbd.jpg/

Closeup of the flaw:
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/ocbdflaw.jpg/

Blue Orvis Polo, size Medium; $20 shipped. Washed and worn just once.

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/polot.jpg/

Finally, a thrifted LE unconstructed khaki jacket. Size is roughly 40R, probably a LE medium. $20 shipped. Some day I'll learn that I'm a 38R.

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/lejacket.jpg/


----------



## DocHolliday

Mike Petrik said:


> Fair point, Don, heck if I know. I was just going by Andy's (I think) rule of thumb that a gent must normally subtract 4 inches from the jacket's chest measurement to determine its size; and that a "long" usually measures 32" or greater. For those of us who look for eBay bargains this kind of knowledge really would be helpful.
> And thanks for your many superb offerings.
> Cheers,
> Mike


Two is slim but not uncommon these days. Four is quite generous by modern standards. A very traditional cut, if you will.

The danger of opting for two when ordering online is that it doesn't factor in the heft of the cloth or the possibility of seller error. Fine line between "slim" and "too tight."


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Florsheims are sold!


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Florsheim Imperial Longwings*
> Light brown (whiskey?) pebble grain
> Double sole, V-cleat
> 11A, great condition
> $80 shipped conus/*offer*


I have this "Andover Blazer" Tweed (I guess from the Andover shop).
I would estimate a 40-42 L
2-button, center vent, quarter lined, patch pockets (bottom two), darted
chest-22"
shoulder (straight across, seam to seam)-18.5"
sleeve-26.5"
length (top collar to hem, along back)-33"

Some new pictures of this Southwick Tweed, from the original seller here, with permission:



















Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Southwick Tweed
> 38(maybe 40) R
> Brown and blue/gray herringbone
> 3/2, sack, quarter lined
> thread around the second button hole loose
> I bought this off a member here a while back, didn't/doesn't fit, put it back up and have been holding it for months for another member whole finally backed out.
> $35 shipped conus/offer
> shoulder-17.5"
> chest-21" across
> sleeve-25"
> length-31" top collar to hem
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/2935468539_4b04d0dc64.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

DocHolliday said:


> Two is slim but not uncommon these days. Four is quite generous by modern standards. A very traditional cut, if you will.
> 
> The danger of opting for two when ordering online is that it doesn't factor in the heft of the cloth or the possibility of seller error. Fine line between "slim" and "too tight."


I've come to realize that chest measurement isn't a magic number when it comes to fit.

I just bought a suit on ebay with a chest 3-4" bigger than other coats that fit me.
It was cheap, marked my size, and all the other measurements worked for me so I took a chance.
Fits amazing, the chest is bigger, but it doesn't look ill-fitting, just looks fuller (like your coats Doc).


----------



## DocHolliday

^I dig a full chest because it lets you shape the coat. I have several coats that could benefit from a fuller chest. A shame they'll always be so columnar.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I agree.
In my experience it seems that there's a difference between a chest that's full, and a chest that's big.

I imagine it has to do with tailoring, canvasing and all that stuff.
Most other jackets I've tried on with similar chest measurements just look oversized on me (if that makes any sense).


----------



## TweedyDon

The English Shop 3/2 tweed sack has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## swb120

BB/Alden LHS in 12E are now sold.


----------



## M. Charles

*Troy Guild Shirt: New Old Stock, University Stripe Oxford BD - 15.5/33.*

*Now sold*

Troy Guild Shirt: New Old Stock, University Stripe Oxford BD - 15.5/33. Very rare orange/white university stripe in oxford cloth. Made in USA. Made for Eddie Jacobs Ltd. of Baltimore. Asking $79 shipped in CONUS.

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/photove.jpg/
https://img340.imageshack.us/i/photoqi.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The two remaining Charvet ties have now been claimed.


----------



## unmodern

AE McAllisters in 7.5C now sold. Two wool ties still available, now *$12 shipped* for the green tartan and *$10 shipped* for the alpaca, or *$18* takes both. Exchange and best offer are on the table for the ties; I'm really just looking for a nice home for them, as I have no need for them.

Orig. posting : https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1004095&highlight=unmodern#post1004095


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Wow, now THAT is a find! A real treasure--someone should jump on that.

(Dibs on any 16-5 that might surface.)



M. Charles said:


> Troy Guild Shirt: New Old Stock, University Stripe Oxford BD - 15.5/33. Very rare orange/white university stripe in oxford cloth. Made in USA. Made for Eddie Jacobs Ltd. of Baltimore. Asking $79 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/photove.jpg/
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/photoqi.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*A few tradly oddments*

Still closet cleaning! Here are a few oddments...

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) *Blue J. Press OCBD; 16-33*. This is in Very Good condition; it does have some white marks from pressing along the sleeves, but these aren't very noticeable when it's worn, and might in any case come out with washing.

*Claimed*

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob007.jpg/

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob008.jpg/

White lines....

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob009.jpg/

2) *XL Alan Flusser tattersall button down*. This is in Very Good condition; the only flaw is a small pen spot on the front by the buttons.

Asking $14 shipped in CONUS

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob010.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob011.jpg/

Small pen mark:

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob012.jpg/

3) *XL 2-ply cashmere Saks Fifth Avenue V-neck sweater*. This is in Good/Very Good condition; it has some seperation at the joining seam under the arm. This is lovely and thick cashmere, not the usual thin stuff that's now often used. It's also darker than my poor pictures make it appear; it's a hawthorne red.

Asking $22 shipped in CONUS. (Claimed, PP)

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob002.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob003.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iaspongebob005.jpg/


----------



## Buster Brown

*A little fall housecleaning*

Hickey Freeman navy blazer, 40R - $50 shipped CONUS

shoulders: 18"
length: 31" (bottom of jacket to base of collar)
chest: 42"
left sleeve: 24.5"
right sleeve: 24.75"

specs: 2 button, single vent, flap pockets, darted, fully lined (based on pinch test and labels - see pics)

BONUS: comes with extra set of brass buttons (see pics)

Disclaimer: there is a small 'pucker' below the last button on the right sleeve. I believe this was caused by sloppy removal of the buttons during sleeve length adjustment (see pics).

Camel hair jacket, 40R - $35 shipped CONUS

shoulders: 19"
length: 30.5" (bottom of jacket to base of collar)
chest: 42"
left sleeve: 23.75"
right sleeve: 24"

specs: 2 button, single vent (sewn shut), patch pockets, darted

Cotton shirt by Arco - $15 shipped CONUS

Spread collar, button cuffs. Tagged 41, 16R. I had the sleeves tailored to 32.5".

Sweaters - $15 each, shipped CONUS

Made in Ireland by 'Blarney Woolen Mills'; 80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 23.5" wide, and 28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve.









Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills'; 100% wool; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 21.5" wide, and 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: 2 prs Brooks Bros. "Clark" flat-front non-iron "Advantage Chino" khakis - 34x32*

Two pairs of Brooks Brothers "Advantage Chino" non-iron khakis - "Clark" fit. Khaki color, flat front, not cuffed. Tagged size 34x32. Both are like new. Retail for $80/pr.

*SOLD*

The description from BB's website:
"High-performance chinos in specially treated pure cotton that resists wrinkles. Enzyme washed for superior softness. On-seam pockets, back welt pockets. Clark fit: Plain front. Straight fit. Machine wash. Imported"

Here is an AAAC review of the Clark fit:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=77511


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop on BB 3/2 sack blazer and Harris tweed jacket--and offers welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have three more jackets to pass on, two trad. blazers and a Harris tweed...
> 
> _All prices include CONUS shipping._
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Classic H. Freeman 3/2 sack blazer*
> 
> *Claimed, PP*
> 
> This is beautiful; were it longer it wouldn't be here! This is the classic navy sack blazer in a hopsack weave with patch pockets and half-lining; it also has a full set of custom brass buttons showing two elephant heads face-on flanking a tent opening. It has a singe vent. Please note that this really is a classic _navy _blazer; my pictures do a very bad job of picking this up!
> 
> This is in immaculate condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30
> 
> *Asking $55*
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jackets024.jpg/
> 
> https://img119.imageshack.us/i/jackets021.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jackets023.jpg/
> 
> https://img117.imageshack.us/i/jackets022.jpg/
> 
> *2) Brooks Bros. "Brooksgate" 3/2 darted blazer.*
> 
> This is in dark green, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined and has a single vent. It's tagged a 44L, but as it's a Brooksgate it runs slim; it woud work better for a 43L, or maybe even a larger 42L.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 26.25
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 32
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> https://img115.imageshack.us/i/jackets014q.jpg/
> 
> https://img158.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/jackets017.jpg/
> 
> *3) Harris tweed, Made in the USA*
> 
> This is a lovely dark grey flecked barleycorn tweed. It's in Good condition; it's fine on the outside and there's no damage to the tweed itself, but one of the interior pockets has some minor rips along the top, which I've tried to show. This is fully lined with a single vent.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 23.25
> Length: 30.25
> 
> *Now asking $20*
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jackets020.jpg/
> 
> https://img117.imageshack.us/i/jackets018a.jpg/
> 
> https://img117.imageshack.us/i/jackets019.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Update and Price Drops!

*Offer*: All the 11 remaining ties (including Brooks Bros., Turnbull & Asser, harvie and Hudson) for $30, shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:

*(Ties are still being sold individually, too!)*



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS; _offers are very welcome_, especially for multiple purchases!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> *Group A:*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket018.jpg/
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket022.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket023.jpg/
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket024.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket025.jpg/
> 
> 1) Harvie and Hudson $12
> 2) Turnbull & Asser $10
> 3) Charvet $25 CLAIMED, PP
> 4) Charvet Claimed
> 5) Charvet Claimed
> 
> All are in excellent condition, although the Charvets are a bit rumpled from storage; nothing a quick steam won't easily cure, though!
> 
> *Group B:*
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket013.jpg/
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket014.jpg/
> 
> 1) BB Makers (line through keeper label) $14 Claimed
> 2) BB Makers $14 Claimed
> 3) BB Makers (65% silk, 35% poly) $10
> 4) BB Makers--the classic BB #1! $15 Claimed
> 
> *Group C:*
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket015.jpg/
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket016.jpg/
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom; all wool. $12 Claimed
> 2) J. Hanly. Made in Ireland; all Irish wool. $14 Claimed
> 3) Donegal Tweed. Made in Ireland. $14 Claimed, PP
> 4) Robert Talbott for Village Trader. All wool. $10
> 
> *Group D:*
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket007.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket009.jpg/
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket011.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket012.jpg/
> 
> 1) Brooks Basics (some wear in knot area): Claimed, PP
> 2) NWT Brooks Brothers $14
> 3) Brooks Brothers Claimed, PP
> 4) Brooks Brothers Claimed, PP
> 
> *Group E:*
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket026.jpg/
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket027.jpg/
> 
> 1) JAB $10
> 2) BB Makers--another BB #1! $16 Claimed, PP
> 3) BB Makers $14 Claimed, PP
> 4) Private Stock (slightly rumpled; needs a steam): $8
> 
> *Group F:*
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket028.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket029.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket030.jpg/
> 
> 1) Princeton University Store (poly/silk?) $10 Claimed
> 2) Reiss of New Haven for Schriver's $10
> 3) Merona $9
> 4) JAB (wear to the knot area) $7
> 
> *Group G:*
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket031.jpg/
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket032.jpg/
> 
> 1) Private Stock, wool: Claimed
> 2) All wool; Irish moss green: $7 Claimed, PP
> 3) Today's Man; made in Italy of English wool: $5


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drop!*

Also, if you would like one of these shirts, I'd be happy to include the Flusser for just $10:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1004701&postcount=6117



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> I bought these shirts here last year, never wore them, and now they're too big! They're all in excellent condition, and are genuine Viyella shirts (80% cotton, 20% wool). They're all Made in the USA, and all button-downs.
> 
> I'm looking to recoup close to my cost, so now *$20 each shipped in CONUS*, or *$36 for the remaining two!*
> 
> *Update: The middle Viyella shirt in the picture and the bowtie are now claimed--thank you!*
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket001.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket002.jpg/
> 
> https://img162.imageshack.us/i/shirtstiesjacket003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE 44L BB Blazer and price drop on striking Harris tweed!*

Price drop on Harris tweed in 44L, and FREE BB Blazer!



TweedyDon said:


> I really don't want to part with this, but here goes...
> 
> *And the BB summer blazer found here*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=993653&postcount=5876
> 
> *is FREE to the first person who claims this jacket!*
> 
> *As always, offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *2) The English Sports Shop of Bermuda Harris Tweed*
> 
> This was made for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It's a beautiful jacket, much nicer and more striking than my pictures show. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> It's tagged a 44L and runs true to size, although maybe slightly large in the chest and long on the sleeves.
> 
> *Now asking $40 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2.5)
> Chest: 23.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/tweeds003.jpg/
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/tweeds004.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tweeds006.jpg/
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pocket squares, Harris tweed, lambswool vest, shoes...*

My closet clearing continues--obviously!

All prices include shipping in CONUS, and both International inquiries and offers are very welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) Pocket squares*

Three unbranded silk squares, one cotton Polo square. All are in excellent condition.

*1) Paisley 1* $8 Claimed, PP

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies003.jpg/

*2) Paisley 2* Claimed

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies004.jpg/

*3) Polka dots* $15, Claimed, PP

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies001.jpg/

*4) Polo cotton* $12

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies005.jpg/

*B) Harris tweed jacket*

This ia a lovely classic brown herringbone, single vented and half-lined. It's in excellent condition. Made in the USA.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.75
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 22
Length: 31.5

Asking $30

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies007.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies008.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies009.jpg/

*C) Size M, J. Crew lambswool argyle sweater vest.*

This is 100% lambswool, and made in Hong Kong. It's in excellent condition!

I'm tempted to keep this, hence asking $25

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies012.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies016.jpg/

*D) Shoes!*

*1) Peal & Co. captoes for Brooks Brothers.*

These have no size listed, but I wear a size 11D, and these are fine for me, except slightly too narrow. They're in Good condition, with some minor creasing and a tiny split at the back of one (shown). They ahve a lovely patina that a polish would really bring out!

Asking $40

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies017.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies019.jpg/

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies018.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies020.jpg/

*2) Church's wingtips, for Ingledew's of Canada.*

These are in very Good condition, but they're narrow! Size 10.5 AA/A

Asking $25

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies025.jpg/

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies026.jpg/

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies027.jpg/

*3) Allen Edmonds, "Dryden" model, size 11.5 EEE*

*Claimed*


----------



## swb120

Good God, man, you have a lot of things. Perhaps we should rename this the "Tweedy Don Informal Trad Thrift Exchange!"


----------



## AlanC

*Three Sweaters*

*L.L. Bean* wool sweater
Made in USA
Tagged Size: Large (24" pit to pit)
This was purchased for me as a gift close to 20 years ago. It's really always (well, almost always) been too big for me. It's been very lightly worn, essentially 'as new'.
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal



















*Corbin* cotton sweater vest
Tagged Size: S (Not a small! pit to pit: 22")
Should work for a medium
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal










Unlabeled wool sweater
Size L (24" pit to pit):
I bought this sweater about 17 years ago at a sheep farm in central Michigan (Remus, I believe it was). It used to have a label for the farm on it, but at some point that came off. Barely worn, it's in 'as new' condition, and is a great sweater. You won't be disappointed with the quality.
$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## AlanC

And a couple more...

*L.L. Bean* wool shirt
Vintage, Made in USA
Size: 14-14.5 (or Small, pit to pit 20")
Oh, how I wish this one would fit me.

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

*SOLD* *Woolrich* wool shirt jacket
Made in USA
Size: M (pit to pit 22")
Has pilling.

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Zon Jr.

swb120 said:


> Good God, man, you have a lot of things. Perhaps we should rename this the "Tweedy Don Informal Trad Thrift Exchange!"


And all from his "closet", including the 10.5AA and 11.5EEE shoes!
Go Don Go!


----------



## TweedyDon

Zon Jr. said:


> And all from his "closet", including the 10.5AA and 11.5EEE shoes!
> Go Don Go!


Actually, they are indeed! This represents a Great Clearence of items accumulated over the past two decades; the difference in shoe sizes represent (variously) both my initial confusion between American and British sizing, ignorance of the importance of width, and, frankly, a former difficulty in refraining from purchasing things that are "bargains" even if the fit isn't quite right! 

The jackets are pretty much all 44 Rs or Ls; most of the larger sizes left my closet around this time last year, after a year of shrinking. The smaller sizes are either all older items, which used to fit me (roughly), or else aforementioned bargains.

Fortunately (or, perhaps, not, depending on one's views! :icon_smile_wink the Great Culls are almost over; I still have two size 46 Barbour Borders to list (one navy, one sage) together with one approriate stud-in liner, and (possibly) a MTM navy Hickey Freeman Flight Coat. I also have several 17.5-36 shirts that might need homes; these are all Jermyn Street issues.

Maybe, too, a few tweed stragglers, but nowhere near the quantity that have found homes here recently!


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> ...and (possibly) a MTM navy Hickey Freeman Flight Coat


I've wanted a HF Flight Coat for years.


----------



## JLWhittington

....keep me in mind when you are ready to cull the 17.5 x 36 shirts!


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> Actually, they are indeed! This represents a Great Clearence of items accumulated over the past two decades; the difference in shoe sizes represent (variously) both my initial confusion between American and British sizing, ignorance of the importance of width, and, frankly, a former difficulty in refraining from purchasing things that are "bargains" even if the fit isn't quite right!
> 
> The jackets are pretty much all 44 Rs or Ls; most of the larger sizes left my closet around this time last year, after a year of shrinking. The smaller sizes are either all older items, which used to fit me (roughly), or else aforementioned bargains.
> 
> Fortunately (or, perhaps, not, depending on one's views! :icon_smile_wink the Great Culls are almost over; I still have two size 46 Barbour Borders to list (one navy, one sage) together with one approriate stud-in liner, and (possibly) a MTM navy Hickey Freeman Flight Coat. I also have several 17.5-36 shirts that might need homes; these are all Jermyn Street issues.
> 
> Maybe, too, a few tweed stragglers, but nowhere near the quantity that have found homes here recently!


I think he's lying.

Once a week, I suspect, Mr. TweedyDon attends 12-step-for-thrifters meetings: "Hi, my name's Don, and my other home is Salvation Army." Behind their backs, he still haunts mustier-than-must 25-cent bins at St. Vincent DePaul in search of cashmere scarfs, shearling gloves, pocket squares (DON'T LIE--YOU HAVE SOME FOR SALE AS WE SPEAK!!!) and the like. Tell us, TweedyDon: If Grace Kelly, Lauren Bacall, Jennifer Beals, pick-a-trad-girl were on one side of the street screaming "Take me now!" and a Goodwill was on the other offering storewide 50-percent-off, where would you go first? And don't give me that I'm-married crap, or "This will only take a second" (I'm referring to the junk store, not the lady).

I know what I'm talking about. Tomorrow, I face the tailor, who has just called with news that my alterations are ready. All these trousers and jackets and suits that cost me mere pennies, well, the bill comes to nearly $300 to make them all fit. My tailor was impressed by the volume when I hauled it all in. I told him I was just cleaning closets.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Tell us, TweedyDon: If Grace Kelly, Lauren Bacall, Jennifer Beals, pick-a-trad-girl were on one side of the street screaming "Take me now!" and a Goodwill was on the other offering storewide 50-percent-off, where would you go first?


You're going to have to be more specific here, 32r'n'r.... just _which _Goodwill are we talking about? Because the quality and prices vary tremendously...

PS: Who's Jennifer Beals?

PPS: You've got to be _very, very_ careful of 32rollandrock... He has a habit of discovering what tradly items you like, and then sending them on to you free. I haven't quite worked out what the catch is yet, but clearly he's up to no good. I suspect that sometime, someday, I'll get a call in the middle of the night from him, needing me to do him a "favour," possibly involving some concrete AEs and a dry cleaner who can't properly press his 3/2 sacks...


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> You're going to have to be more specific here, 32r'n'r.... just _which _Goodwill are we talking about? Because the quality and prices vary tremendously...
> 
> PS: Who's Jennifer Beals?
> 
> PPS: You've got to be _very, very_ careful of 32rollandrock... He has a habit of discovering what tradly items you like, and then sending them on to you free. I haven't quite worked out what the catch is yet, but clearly he's up to no good. I suspect that sometime, someday, I'll get a call in the middle of the night from him, needing me to do him a "favour," possibly involving some concrete AEs and a dry cleaner who can't properly press his 3/2 sacks...


Jennifer Beals, Yale 87, minus the sweatshirt and leggings from Flashdance days (try Google). Seattle Goodwill, the one with two stories.

Which is it?


----------



## TweedyDon

There's a Goodwill with two stories? Be still, my beating heart...

But, even so, Ms. Kelly would win. Ms. Bacall even more so--she might have access to some of Bogart's used trenches. _That_ would kill two birds with one stone! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine

This* is* called the Thrft Store Exchange, right? So there should be no shame in admitting, Tweedy, that your stuff is actually from one (or many) of those.

Me, I prefer to refer to thrift shop items as hand-me-downs from people I've never met.​


----------



## TweedyDon

No shame taken at all--and some is, and some isn't! :icon_smile: 

I can't speak for others here, obviously, but the items that I pass on through this thread come from a variety of sources; some I purchased new (and, in some cases, never wore), others are thrift store finds that either no longer fit me, or I couldn't resist, while other items are from this Exchange or eBay; either it turned out they didn't work for me for one reason or another, or I've shrunk out of them. 

In any event, what really matters to me here is that the chaps to whom they go are made happy by them... as I am, when (as is frequent) I purchase items here! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Quick bit o'background!*

*NB*: It's just struck me that someone might misunderstand my exchanges with 32rollandrock, above. So, to put it in context I should say that he and I have kept the PO in business between our respective addresses for more than a year exchanging tradly items (indeed, parcels are crossing between us as I type!) as well as thrifting stories, and that I consider him both to be a first-rate chap and a tremendous asset to the fora!

But I'm still worried about what sort of "favour" he's going to call in for that BB polo coat from last winter.... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## swb120

Let me know when and where TweedyDon and 32rockandroll's "12 Steps for Thifters" meetings take place, as I clearly have to join.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bean vest, medium, 22" and a tad across, 27 1/2 in length. Worn once and stowed. Too long for me. $20 shipped CONUS. Send PM.


----------



## Buster Brown

Price drop on jackets.



Buster Brown said:


> Hickey Freeman navy blazer, 40R - *$40* shipped CONUS
> 
> shoulders: 18"
> length: 31" (bottom of jacket to base of collar)
> chest: 42"
> left sleeve: 24.5"
> right sleeve: 24.75"
> 
> specs: 2 button, single vent, flap pockets, darted, fully lined (based on pinch test and labels - see pics)
> 
> BONUS: comes with extra set of brass buttons (see pics)
> 
> Disclaimer: there is a small 'pucker' below the last button on the right sleeve. I believe this was caused by sloppy removal of the buttons during sleeve length adjustment (see pics).
> 
> Camel hair jacket, 40R - *$25* shipped CONUS
> 
> shoulders: 19"
> length: 30.5" (bottom of jacket to base of collar)
> chest: 42"
> left sleeve: 23.75"
> right sleeve: 24"
> 
> specs: 2 button, single vent (sewn shut), patch pockets, darted
> 
> Cotton shirt by Arco - $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> Spread collar, button cuffs. Tagged 41, 16R. I had the sleeves tailored to 32.5".
> 
> Sweaters - $15 each, shipped CONUS
> 
> Made in Ireland by 'Blarney Woolen Mills'; 80% wool, 10% alpaca, 10% silk; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 23.5" wide, and 28.5" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Ireland by 'The Irish Woolen Mills'; 100% wool; tagged L, measures 27.5" long, 21.5" wide, and 26" from bottom of neck to tip of sleeve


----------



## S.Otto

*13 E AE Woven Loafers Now $50*

Now $50 Shipped taking a loss on this guy to pass it along.

Here is the original post for inspection:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1003448&postcount=6084


----------



## haporth

*Two vintage Brooksflannel Shirts, 15.5-XL.*

A pair of vintage Brooksflannel shirts, they measure to a 15.5 - 35, both have the single chest pocket with flap, kind of rare for Brooks Brothers I believe.
































$20 each shipped or $35 for the pair, many thanks.


----------



## b-down

TweedyDon said:


> There's a Goodwill with two stories? Be still, my beating heart...
> 
> But, even so, Ms. Kelly would win. Ms. Bacall even more so--she might have access to some of Bogart's used trenches. _That_ would kill two birds with one stone! :icon_smile_big:


32rollandrock and TweedyDon you guys are a riot. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 46 Barbour Border--$85*

*Both the Border and the liner are now claimed, pending payment. Thank you! But, like London Tube trains, there'll be another one along in a minute...*

*FREE TIES!* I'll be happy to add in any of the ties from my earlier post, free, gratis, and for nothing, to this Border; ust let me know which one(s) you'd like, and they're yours!

Ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005086&postcount=6121

As a result of my weight loss my much-loved navy size 46 blue Barbour Border needs a new home. This is the old, good kind with pop-in studs for the teddybear liner and the old-style dark blue tartan lining. It's in Very Good used condition with no rips or tears. (Except for about a 1.5 fray/tear in the lining near the bottom.) It does need a rewax, and has initials sewn onto the interior tag, but these could be unpicked in seconds if you'd prefer.

I'll include some Barbour waxed cotton and Barbour liner material for the minor repairs, should you want to do them--although the coat is perfectly wearable as it is!

I paid c. $125 for this on ebay sometime last Fall, and although this coat is still in the same Very Good conditon I bought it for, I have got some use from it--so I'm asking just *$85, or offers*, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance.

I also have the "teddy bear fur" stud-in liner for this jacket. (This is the A295 for the Border and Northumbria coats) This was also an eBay purchase, and in very good condition; it would be in excellent condition, except that it has the faint remains of the original owner's name written on the size tag. (This is a size 46 liner.) I paid $40 for it, so I'll pass it on for *$35 shipped in CONUS*, or *$25 with the Border*. (I'll add pictures of the liner tomorow.)

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/coat001.jpg/

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/coat007.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/coat005.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/coat003.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/coat004.jpg/


----------



## Acacian

*Nice Southwick 40R*

I bought this and unfortunately must part with it.

It is s GREAT jacket, but the size isn't quite right. It is tagged 40S as the original seller indicates, but it is more of a 40R in practice. The length is 31.5" from the bottom on the collar in back, and the sleeves are 25.25" (from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam to the middle of the end of the sleeve).

Sleeves can be taken out about another half inch or so if needed.

I'd like to get what I paid for it ($45), but am open to close offers. Freshly dry cleaned.

Just PM me with any questions. Thanks!



Calvin500 said:


> Southwick subtle grey plaid, herringbone, 2-button sack sportcoat 40 S. Gorgeous. 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the golden thread coming off on the tag fool you; this is in really great condition. $45 CONUS.


----------



## S.Otto

*How about $45 shipped? Last Price Drop.*

Now $45 Shipped taking a loss on this guy to pass it along.

Here is the original post for inspection:


S.Otto said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1003448&postcount=6084


----------



## TweedyDon

*The tradly Anglophile's delight!*

More victims of my weight loss...

*FREE TIES!* I'll be happy to add in any of the ties from my earlier post, free, gratis, and for nothing, to anything I'm currently selling; just let me know which one(s) you'd like, and they're yours!

Ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005086&postcount=6121

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Barbour Border, Tradly Sage Green, size 46.*

*Claimed*

*2) Barbour liner, size 48.*

*Claimed*

*3) 17.5-36 (maybe 17.5-35, as French cuffs, or 17.5-L) shirts.*

All of these shirts are in excellent condition; (a) and (b) were worn just once, and then professionally laundered, while (c) was worn maybe three times. All prices include CONUS shipping, and I'd be happy to accept offers, especially on multiple purchases!

*a) Hilditch and Key shirt*. French cuffs, MOP buttons, Jermyn Street long tail. Perfect condition except for launderer's tag on the collar. Made in England.

Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts015.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts017.jpg/

This is a beautiful shirt:

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts016.jpg/

*b) Hilditch and Key shirt*. French cuffs, MOP buttons, Jermyn Street long tail. Perfect condition. Made in England.

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts009.jpg/

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts012.jpg/

*c) Hilditch and Key shirt for SAKS Fifth Avenue*.

*Claimed*

*d) Armani shirt*.

*Claimed*


----------



## tonylumpkin

I thought these had sold, but the deal fell through. *NOW ASKING $55/$57.50* before going to eBay Sunday night.

Allen Edmonds Polo, size 12 D. These are CG, but I believe that is the only way the Polo model was made. Uppers are in excellent condition. They have double soles that have plenty of wear left, bu they will be needing heel lifts. Asking $65 shipped eastern CONUS, $67.50 west of the Mississippi.

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/aepolo.jpg/
https://img136.imageshack.us/i/aepolo3.jpg/


----------



## swb120

Great saddle shoes, tonylumpkin - I can't believe those are still available. Someone needs to snatch those up for $55!


----------



## TweedyDon

These are GREAT shoes! Someone really needs to steal them...



tonylumpkin said:


> I thought these had sold, but the deal fell through. *NOW ASKING $55/$57.50* before going to eBay Sunday night.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Polo, size 12 D. These are CG, but I believe that is the only way the Polo model was made. Uppers are in excellent condition. They have double soles that have plenty of wear left, bu they will be needing heel lifts. Asking $65 shipped eastern CONUS, $67.50 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> https://img208.imageshack.us/i/aepolo.jpg/
> https://img136.imageshack.us/i/aepolo3.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers briefcase*

*On Hold!*

I'm passing on my Brooks Brothers top-frame briefcase.

I bought this from eBay a couple of months ago after AlanC's heads-up on the eBay trad. thread, and it's a GREAT case; sturdy, beautifully made, and with a lovely patina. It measures 16.5" by 12.5" by 7", which is slightly smaller than the cases that Brooks is currently selling for $1,500:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...id=228&Product_Id=1019495&default_color=Brown

Please note that my case isn't listed as Peal & Co. (which I believe is a generic name for Brooks' cases, anyway, rather than an actual maker), but is stamped "Made in England for Brooks Brothers."

However, I've since acquired swb120's Filson satchel, which is set to last me for life--and so I'm just not going to be using this Brooks very often, if at all. So, I'm passing this on for *less* than I paid for it, in honour of the great deal that swb gave me on his case! :icon_smile:

I paid $125 with a BIN price, so I'm asking $115, shipped in CONUS with insurance and delivery confirmation.

*Please PM me with interest and offers!*

PS: My free ties offer from above applies to this case, too!

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/brookscase001.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/brookscase003.jpg/

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/brookscase005.jpg/

Picture 4 is a shot of the underside of the strap, showing "Made in England for Brooks Brothers" embossed in gilt:

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/brookscase006.jpg/

Interior shot:

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/brookscase008.jpg/

The back of the case:

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/brookscase004.jpg/

Side shots added by request. The first is "relaxed", the second "expanded". (Please note that the case expands slightly more than shown in the second picture, where it is not at its full capacity; it also expands uniformly all the way down). The tape measure is added for scale:

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/caseandia021.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/caseandia022.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Great case for a _whole lot_ less than you'd pay new.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*New cashmere sweaters for cheap*

Found four of these v-necks next to each other today at Salvation Army--no tags, but obviously new and never worn. I'm keeping one, the other three, all as pictured (i.e., all green and large) are $10 CONUS.


----------



## msphotog

*AE Polo, 11C, TWO pair!!!*

And speaking of AE Polos... I happen to have TWO pair, one black the other in burgundy/black. These are both size 11C, but the black ones have been back for recrafting. I noticed that when the black pair came back from AE, the soles were a little less wide, and the toes were slightly rounder than they were originally. I was planning to have both pairs recrafted, but I realized that both pairs were too narrow for me now(I wear 11E) I would say these were actually closer in width to "D", but they are on the old #4 last, so most people are familiar with the fit. They both come with boxes.
I have about $110.00 in the recrafting cost, so I'd like to get $110.00 for both pairs, and I'll pay the shipping, Priority Mail.

Thanks for Looking!

Mark S.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Benson and Clegg blazer, c.42*

This isn't mine, and nor do I have any connection to the seller (except for having just bought something from him!) but someone here should steal this Benson and Clegg, c.42 blazer for $40, shipped:


----------



## 32rollandrock

*BB tie for kids/height-challenged*

It's 50.5 inches long and 3.25 at widest, with great fall colors. $10 CONUS or swap.


----------



## TweedyDon

*This Barbour Border and the liner are now claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> *FREE TIES!* I'll be happy to add in any of the ties from my earlier post, free, gratis, and for nothing, to this Border; ust let me know which one(s) you'd like, and they're yours!
> 
> Ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005086&postcount=6121
> 
> As a result of my weight loss my much-loved navy size 46 blue Barbour Border needs a new home. This is the old, good kind with pop-in studs for the teddybear liner and the old-style dark blue tartan lining. It's in Very Good used condition with no rips or tears. (Except for about a 1.5 fray/tear in the lining near the bottom.) It does need a rewax, and has initials sewn onto the interior tag, but these could be unpicked in seconds if you'd prefer.
> 
> I'll include some Barbour waxed cotton and Barbour liner material for the minor repairs, should you want to do them--although the coat is perfectly wearable as it is!
> 
> I paid c. $125 for this on ebay sometime last Fall, and although this coat is still in the same Very Good conditon I bought it for, I have got some use from it--so I'm asking just *$85, or offers*, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> 
> I also have the "teddy bear fur" stud-in liner for this jacket. (This is the A295 for the Border and Northumbria coats) This was also an eBay purchase, and in very good condition; it would be in excellent condition, except that it has the faint remains of the original owner's name written on the size tag. (This is a size 46 liner.) I paid $40 for it, so I'll pass it on for *$35 shipped in CONUS*, or *$25 with the Border*. (I'll add pictures of the liner tomorow.)
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/coat001.jpg/
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/coat007.jpg/
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/coat005.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/coat003.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/coat004.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Update: The Brooks Brothers briefcase has now been claimed!

All prices include CONUS shipping, and offers are always welcome! Since these are all in the same size range, I'd be more than happy to give discounts on more than one item!

*PLUS FREE 3/2 sack BB blazer in brick red with any jacket purchase, and free ties from my post below with any purchase!*

Ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005086&postcount=6121

(Please note that the Jermyn Street ties are now both claimed, heading off to their new home with my navy Barbour!  )

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

Striking Harris tweed in 44L (runs large), Now $38: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005197&postcount=6123

44L Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" 3/2 blazer in green, now $25: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1004868&postcount=6120

44R Harris tweed jacket, now $18: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1004868&postcount=6120

Two Viyella shirts, XL; $18 each, or $32 the pair: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005194&postcount=6122

Alan Flusser tattersall, XL; $12, or $10 with another item: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1004701&postcount=6117

The Church's shoes, the Harris tweed jacket, and the Polo pocket square in the post below are all now claimed.

*Please note price drops on remaining items!*



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues--obviously!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS, and both International inquiries and offers are very welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *A) Pocket squares*
> 
> Three unbranded silk squares, one cotton Polo square. All are in excellent condition.
> 
> *1) Paisley 1* $8 Claimed, PP
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies003.jpg/
> 
> *2) Paisley 2* Claimed
> 
> *3) Polka dots* $15, Claimed, PP
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies001.jpg/
> 
> *4) Polo cotton* Claimed
> 
> *B) Harris tweed jacket *Claimed
> 
> *C) Size M, J. Crew lambswool argyle sweater vest.*
> 
> This is 100% lambswool, and made in Hong Kong. It's in excellent condition!
> 
> I'm tempted to keep this, hence asking $25 > 20
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies012.jpg/
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/variousgoodies016.jpg/
> 
> *D) Shoes!*
> 
> *1) Peal & Co. captoes for Brooks Brothers. Claimed*
> 
> *2) Church's wingtips, for Ingledew's of Canada. Claimed*
> 
> *3) Allen Edmonds, "Dryden" model, size 11.5 EEE Claimed*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Have these PRL 5-pocket cords
34x32, good used condition, cool leather patch etc
$15+shipping conus/offer



Also have a pair of Lands End Khakis, 
32x32, (run a bit big in the waist)
flat front, normal (not too baggy fit)
$5+shipping


----------



## JLWhittington

I'll pass on these--thanks for remembering me!



TweedyDon said:


> More victims of my weight loss...
> 
> *FREE TIES!* I'll be happy to add in any of the ties from my earlier post, free, gratis, and for nothing, to anything I'm currently selling; just let me know which one(s) you'd like, and they're yours!
> 
> Ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005086&postcount=6121
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Barbour Border, Tradly Sage Green, size 46.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *2) Barbour liner, size 48.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *3) 17.5-36 (maybe 17.5-35, as French cuffs, or 17.5-L) shirts.*
> 
> All of these shirts are in excellent condition; (a) and (b) were worn just once, and then professionally laundered, while (c) was worn maybe three times. All prices include CONUS shipping, and I'd be happy to accept offers, especially on multiple purchases!
> 
> *a) Hilditch and Key shirt*. French cuffs, MOP buttons, Jermyn Street long tail. Perfect condition except for launderer's tag on the collar. Made in England.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts015.jpg/
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts017.jpg/
> 
> This is a beautiful shirt:
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts016.jpg/
> 
> *b) Hilditch and Key shirt*. French cuffs, MOP buttons, Jermyn Street long tail. Perfect condition. Made in England.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts009.jpg/
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/barbourshirts012.jpg/
> 
> *c) Hilditch and Key shirt for SAKS Fifth Avenue*.
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *d) Armani shirt*.
> 
> *Claimed*


----------



## etown883

*Alden Flexwelt Loafers 8D*

Pair of good condition Alden Flexwelt loafers. These are in the soft dark brown calf, with oiled flexwelt sole. Just bought off eBay, but they were too small. Size 8 B/D. They are great shoes, and I'm upset that they don't fit. I am a 8.5 D, but seller stated that the Copley last fit, in his opinion, like the Barrie last. I did not have this experience. Interested in trades for similar shoe as well. Asking $80 shipped.

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/shoesef.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Scottish Scarves and Sweater for Sale*

Hello everyone

The following items from Scotland are available. Please PM if interested.

Scottish 100% Cashmere Scarf. Brown Plaid Pattern. $40 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.










Begg Scarf. 75% Wool 25% Angora. Multi horizontal stripe pattern. Asking $25 shipped in the lower 48. *SOLD*










Lord Jeff sweater. Grey with red/blue argyle. 100% Shetland Wool; Size Medium. Spun in Scotland/Made in Ireland. Asking $25 shipped in the lower 48.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Ties for sale*

The following ties are available

1. New England House 3 7/8 inches wide $15
2. Polo 3 1/2 inches wide $15
3. Polo 3 7/8 inches wide $15
4. Polo 3 3/4 inches wide $15
5. Brooks Brothers Country Club 3 5/8 inches wide $20
6. Burlington Knot for J. Press 3 1/8 inches wide $20


----------



## MDunle3199

*Donegal Tweed Jacket*

Donegal Tweed Jacket for Sale. 2 Button darted with full lining. Patch and flap pockets. Made in U.S.A

Looks to be about a 40R; please see measurements. Asking $45 shipped in the lower 48 states.

Armpit to armpit 18 inches
Shoulder seam to seam 17.5 inches
Sleeve 26 inches
Chest 40 inches
Length 32 3/4 inches


----------



## AlanC

MDunle3199 said:


> Begg Scarf. 75% Wool 25% Angora. Multi horizontal stripe pattern. Asking $25 shipped in the lower 48. *SOLD*


----------



## MDunle3199

*Scarf*

Sorry Alan, but if I post something and it's gone within 25 minutes, you know that Tweedy Don got it. He's quite fast on the draw.



AlanC said:


>


----------



## AlanC

^Maybe he'll shrink out of it...

What's the chest measurement on that Lord Jeff argyle?


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> ^Maybe he'll shrink out of it...


:icon_smile_big:

You've never watched Tom Baker as Dr. Who, have you, AlanC? 'cos if you had you'd know that scarves can still be worn even if they're _way_ too big for you!

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/tombakerscarf.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

MY AE Polos, above, have sold.


----------



## AlanC

Price cuts!



AlanC said:


> *L.L. Bean* wool sweater
> Made in USA
> Tagged Size: Large (24" pit to pit)
> This was purchased for me as a gift close to 20 years ago. It's really always (well, almost always) been too big for me. It's been very lightly worn, essentially 'as new'.
> *Now $25!* $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/3976/img0471.jpg
> 
> *Corbin* cotton sweater vest
> Tagged Size: S (Not a small! pit to pit: 22")
> Should work for a medium
> *Now $15!* $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlabeled wool sweater
> Size L (24" pit to pit):
> I bought this sweater about 17 years ago at a sheep farm in central Michigan (Remus, I believe it was). It used to have a label for the farm on it, but at some point that came off. Barely worn, it's in 'as new' condition, and is a great sweater. You won't be disappointed with the quality.
> *Now $20!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal





AlanC said:


> *L.L. Bean* wool shirt
> Vintage, Made in USA
> Size: 14-14.5 (or Small, pit to pit 20")
> Oh, how I wish this one would fit me.
> 
> *Now $30!* $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## TweedyDon

44R Harris tweed jacket is now claimed; remaining items are below, with some price drops. Really, someone should grab the striking 44L Harris Tweed from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda--a steal at $35 shipped, with the free BB blazer! And if you'd like both BB blazers, I can send you all three jackets for just $45!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include CONUS shipping, and offers are always welcome! Since these are all in the same size range, I'd be more than happy to give discounts on more than one item!
> 
> *PLUS FREE 3/2 sack BB blazer in brick red with any jacket purchase, and free ties from my post below with any purchase!*
> 
> Ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005086&postcount=6121
> 
> (Please note that the Jermyn Street ties are now both claimed, heading off to their new home with my navy Barbour!  )
> 
> Striking Harris tweed in 44L (runs large), Now $35: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005197&postcount=6123
> 
> 44L Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" 3/2 blazer in green, now $22: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1004868&postcount=6120
> 
> *These two can go for $45 the pair, with the free BB 44L brick red thrown in!*
> 
> Two Viyella shirts, XL; $18 each, or $32 the pair: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1005194&postcount=6122
> 
> Alan Flusser tattersall, XL; $12, or $10 with another item: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1004701&postcount=6117


----------



## MDunle3199

*Lord Jeff*

Chest measures 43 inches



AlanC said:


> ^Maybe he'll shrink out of it...
> 
> What's the chest measurement on that Lord Jeff argyle?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack 44 R / Walk Over Dirty Bucks 10 B/D*

Two really exceptional items to offer!

First, a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in gray flannel. The size is marked 44 R, but please compare to these approximate measurements: chest 23", shoulders (seam to seam) 19", sleeves 24.5" +2.5", length from boc 30.5". The trousers are 19.5" across the waist and have a 30" inseam with 1.5" cuffs and 1.5" turned under. The trousers are flat front and there are no issues with the suit, it is in excellent condition. SOLD
*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/0xbbgfjx
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/bbgf4.jpg/

Second, a pair of virtually new Walk Over dirty bucks, size 10 B/D. The uppers are immaculate and the soles and heels are 95% or better. Probably worn no more than once. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5dwalk4jx
https://img26.imageshack.us/i/wak2u.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
Wow, I cannot tell you how disappointed I am _not_ to be a 44R right now Tony.

I just posted some NOS AEs in the sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1007711#post1007711
price _very _negotiable, they don't fit and I have too many shoes that do fit as it is.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Now $29, or offer, shipped in CONUS!



TweedyDon said:


> I have a very nice handknit sweater from Land's End to pass on, together with a couple of cashmere and cashmere/lambswool scarves that are surplus to requirements. (According to my wife... cashmere scarfs are my other weakness, along with tweed!)
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Land's End handknit sweater.*
> 
> Handknit and tagged a 42-44; seems to run true to size. Excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/morestuff004.jpg/
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/morestuff005.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Golden Fleece is sold.*



tonylumpkin said:


> Two really exceptional items to offer!
> 
> First, a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in gray flannel. The size is marked 44 R, but please compare to these approximate measurements: chest 23", shoulders (seam to seam) 19", sleeves 24.5" +2.5", length from boc 30.5". The trousers are 19.5" across the waist and have a 30" inseam with 1.5" cuffs and 1.5" turned under. The trousers are flat front and there are no issues with the suit, it is in excellent condition.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/0xbbgfjx
> 
> Second, a pair of virtually new Walk Over dirty bucks, size 10 B/D. The uppers are immaculate and the soles and heels are 95% or better. Probably worn no more than once. Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5dwalk4jx
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/wak2u.jpg/


----------



## Connemara

Does anyone have some 38S/R sack suits up for sale? Let me know, looking to get a few.


----------



## etown883

Open to reasonable offers on these, great shoes!



etown883 said:


> Pair of good condition Alden Flexwelt loafers. These are in the soft dark brown calf, with oiled flexwelt sole. Just bought off eBay, but they were too small. Size 8 B/D. They are great shoes, and I'm upset that they don't fit. I am a 8.5 D, but seller stated that the Copley last fit, in his opinion, like the Barrie last. I did not have this experience. Interested in trades for similar shoe as well. Asking $80 shipped.
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/shoesef.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*New Old Stock Lord Jeff Sweater*

Hello everyone

NWT Old Stock Lord Jeff "The Moors" Sweater. Size Large. Maroon in Color/Crew Neck. 100% Shetland Wool Spun in Scotland Made in U.S.A. For those of us in/near CT it still has half of a G. Fox price tag attached as well as the Manufacturer tag. Asking $40 shipped in lower 48 states. Will try to post pic when camera cooperates.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Donegal tweed!*

Donegal tweed jacket now just $25 shipped in CONUS. I'd be very happy to make you a deal if you'd like this with any of my other 44R/Ls!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Donegal Tweed jacket by Magee*
> 
> I purchased this from another member here not too long ago. This is an immaculate colour-flecked steel blue Donegal Tweed by Magee. It's their Olympic model, and so is double vented, and comes with their house lining. The tweed was woven by a named weaver (D. Hood), and the jacket was made for John O'Brien of Westport. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> The jacket is tagged a 44L, although I think it runs slightly small; please see measurements.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
> Chest: 21.75
> Length: 31.25
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029.jpg/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed hats!*

I have three tweed hats to pass on, all in the L-XL range. Through a process of trial and erro--mainly error--I've realised I'm a 7-1/8 -- 71/4 in headgear, and so these need to find new homes.

All prices include shipping in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest and offers--and, as always, offers are very welcome!*

*1) LL Bean Harris tweed hat.*

This is size XL, and lined in Gore-Tex. These hats are great for rainy or drizzly days--which is one I now have one in a L! I bought this on eBay for $25, and would like to try to cover most of my outlay. This is in excellent condition, apart from the former owner's name inked inside. (Shown.)

Asking $25.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats021.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats020.jpg/

*2) David Hanna & Sons Donegal tweed, size 7 3/8*

This is a beautiful hat in tweed traditionally flecked with red and gorse yellow. It's in excellent condition!

Asking $25

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats005.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats011.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats015.jpg/

*3) London Fog tweedy fedora, size Large (71/4--73/8)*

*Claimed*


----------



## Andy M

*Alden and AE Black Shell Cordovans*

I am doing some closet cleaning and am offering three very nice pair of Black Shell Cordovan shoes for sale.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Tassel Loafers in Black Shell Cordovan size 7.5 B/D recently reheeled at the local Alden dealer with cats paw topy on the sole. Wonderful condition. Asking $150, includes shipping.

Alden Full Strap Loafers in Black Shell Cordovan size 7 C/E recently reheeled at the local Alden dealer with cats paw topy on the sole. Wonderful condition. Asking $100, includes shipping.

Allen Edmonds Plain Toe Blucher in Black Shell Cordovan size 7.5 C/E. Good condition. Asking $75, includes shipping.

I would prefer USPS postal money order, but would consider personal check, and will ship only within the Continental U.S. Will discount to $300.00 if someone is interested in purchasing all 3 pair.

PM me for any additional information.

Thanks.

Andy M


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^^ That's pretty much an entire black shoe wardrobe for $300. A great buy if they're your size!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Hi Tweedy,
(Always wanted to say that!):icon_smile: I'll take the Donegal Jacket.

I have sent you a PM.

Thank you,



TweedyDon said:


> Donegal tweed jacket now just $25 shipped in CONUS. I'd be very happy to make you a deal if you'd like this with any of my other 44R/Ls!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Donegal jacket now claimed, pp--thanks, 127.72 MHz!


----------



## devils143

Gentlemen,

Brooks Brothers Country Club Tattersal Shirt in Blue. Shirt is tagged M/L. Willing to listen to offers.

https://img510.imageshack.us/i/brooksbrotherscountrycl.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Perhaps not strictly Trad, but still Brooks Brothers, and also cashmere, which can't hurt.

*Brooks Brothers* navy blazer
100% cashmere doeskin
MOP buttons (not brass)
2 button, darted
Made in USA
Tagged size: 45R

Yours for $85 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest underarm: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 19"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"










Buttons | Size tag

Ah, you don't know how long I have hoped for an Aquascutum or Burberry, particularly a made in England version to show up. Here is a great Aquascutum balmacaan, more Tradly than a trench. Great Aquascutum check lining, four interior pockets. Alas, the zip in lining is missing, but it's still perfect for fall and spring or as a rain shell in winter. Sadly, not my size, but it might be yours!

*SOLD pending payment* *Aquascutum* balmacaan
Made in England
Tagged Size: 44L (might work for a regular)

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 25.75"
Sleeve from center of collar (like a shirt sleeve): 34"
Length from bottom of collar: 46.25"

https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4673/img0535t.jpg

Size tag |


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

If anyone missed the $15.99 Bass Blutchers, I have a pair in 11.5 I'm returning, unworn, still in box etc.

There's some debate as to whether these are true to size, or run 1/2 size big.

Just thought I'd offer them here since they're back up to $31 on 6pm.com be more than happy to send them off to a member here, actual price +shipping.


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

I agree Thom, I think they are 1/2 size large myself.


----------



## stfu

I may as well piggyback TBS ^ with my own version .....

If anyone missed the $15.99 *Bass Conoe Mocs*, I have a pair in *12* I'm returning, unworn, still in box with tissue paper shoe trees etc. There's some debate as to whether these are true to size, or run 1/2 size big.

Just thought I'd offer them here since they're back up to $32 on 6pm.com be more than happy to send them off to a member here, for *$21 CONUS* by paypal.









They are the 'tan' color, as shown above.

For the record, I also bought the camp moc version in 11.5 like TBS has listed above, and I think they are great value for my normally size ~11 feet. I am tempted to take him up on his offer for a second pair.


----------



## Mannix

Florsheim Imperial longwings size 11.5 A. These are in great shape, and have very very little wear on them. Asking $60 shipped in conus.


----------



## Mannix

Clothing is gently used, but in great condition and just need a hot iron/steamer. There are no rips, holes etc... All prices are with shipping in CONUS.









Polo Ralph Lauren "Curham" shirt with French cuffs. Sz: 15.5-35. *$15*









Polo Ralph Lauren "Kendall Tab" 100% cotton oxford. 15.5-35. one chest pocket, and single button cuffs *$20*









Polo Ralph Lauren "Blake" shirt in red, black and white plaid. Logo on chest, single button cuffs. Size L. *$15*
Sleeve length: 24 3/4 inches









Polo Ralph Lauren "classic fit" plaid shirt. Logo on chest, and single button cuffs. Size L. *$15*
Sleeve Length: 25 inches









Polo Ralph Lauren "Blake" shirt. Orange oxford cloth with logo on the chest, and single button cuffs. Size marked as an L, but I think it would be better for an XL. *$15*
Sleeve length: 26.5 inches
pit to pit: 28 inches









Polo Ralph Lauren "Curham" classic fit shirt. 15.5|M. Chest pocket and single button cuffs. *$15*
Sleeve length: 26 inches


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Drops*

Price Drops



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> The following items from Scotland are available. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Scottish 100% Cashmere Scarf. Brown Plaid Pattern. *$30* shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Tie Price Drops*

Prices Reduced on Ties



MDunle3199 said:


> The following ties are available
> 
> 1. New England House 3 7/8 inches wide $12
> 2. Polo 3 1/2 inches wide $12
> 3. Polo 3 7/8 inches wide $12
> 4. Polo 3 3/4 inches wide $12
> 5. Brooks Brothers Country Club 3 5/8 inches wide $15
> 6. Burlington Knot for J. Press 3 1/8 inches wide $15


----------



## AlanC

More price cuts! These are great sweaters for a steal of a price.



AlanC said:


> *L.L. Bean* wool sweater
> Made in USA
> Tagged Size: Large (24" pit to pit)
> This was purchased for me as a gift close to 20 years ago. It's really always (well, almost always) been too big for me. It's been very lightly worn, essentially 'as new'.
> *Now $20!* Now $25! $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/3976/img0471.jpg
> 
> *SOLD!* Corbin cotton sweater vest
> Tagged Size: S (Not a small! pit to pit: 22")
> Should work for a medium
> *Now $12!* Now $15! $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7161/img0464wy.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*NWT Cable Car Clothiers Harris Tweed Sport Coat 40R*

*NWT Cable Car Clothiers Harris Tweed Sport Coat by Southwick -40R
*

Gorgeous heathered Harris Tweed. New, with tags, never worn. Douglas model--3/2 sack. Retails for $995. Asking $365 shipped in CONUS. Measurements forthcoming.

Note: the lapel looks funny in this photo but it is perfectly normal. In the picture here the jacket had been in storage for a few weeks. I can post another picture to show this if necessary.

https://sports.webshots.com/photo/2535627550104509546VFVTRy
https://sports.webshots.com/photo/2706757910104509546SUgqNy
https://sports.webshots.com/photo/2005997540104509546jprIvz
https://sports.webshots.com/photo/2387744420104509546iQspnE
https://sports.webshots.com/photo/2262859250104509546FTqTYY


----------



## MDunle3199

*Lord Jeff w/pics*

Here are the pics




















MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> NWT Old Stock Lord Jeff "The Moors" Sweater. Size Large. Maroon in Color/Crew Neck. 100% Shetland Wool Spun in Scotland Made in U.S.A. For those of us in/near CT it still has half of a G. Fox price tag attached as well as the Manufacturer tag. Asking $35 shipped in lower 48 states. Will try to post pic when camera cooperates.


----------



## AlanC

^Looks like a steal on a new Shetland.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Lord Jeff Sweater Sold*

SOLD pending payment


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on striking Harris tweed!*

The English Sports Shop tweed is now just $25 shipped in CONUS! Please note that this could work for a R--please see measurements.

Claimed, PP--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> I really don't want to part with these, but here goes...
> 
> *2) The English Sports Shop of Bermuda Harris Tweed*
> 
> This was made for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It's a beautiful jacket, much nicer and more striking than my pictures show. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> It's tagged a 44L and runs true to size, although maybe slightly large in the chest and long on the sleeves.
> 
> *Asking $45 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2.5)
> Chest: 23.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/tweeds003.jpg/
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/tweeds004.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/tweeds006.jpg/
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirt cull!*

I'm going to be aggressively culling my shirts next week, including many which are virtually unworn.  (More victims of my weight loss...) They'll all be between 17-34 and 17.5-36, and will include many Hilditch & Key, Turnbull & Asser, and Brooks. They'll all be priced to move... so if they're in your size range now's the chance to stock up!

*On a related note*, I'm now interested in acquiring H&K, T&A, Brooks, Press, Bean and Land's End shirts in 16.5-35!


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Clothing is gently used, but in great condition and just need a hot iron/steamer. There are no rips, holes etc... All prices are with shipping in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren "Curham" shirt with French cuffs. Sz: 15.5-35. *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren "Kendall Tab" 100% cotton oxford. 15.5-35. one chest pocket, and single button cuffs *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren "Curham" classic fit shirt. 15.5|M. Chest pocket and single button cuffs. *$15*
> Sleeve length: 26 inches


Three shirts are sold, the above is what's left.


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Florsheim Imperial longwings size 11.5 A. These are in great shape, and have very very little wear on them. Asking $60 shipped in conus.


Now $55 shipped conus. Someone please buy these awesome shoes...there's gotta be a narrow out there who is in the market for 'em.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Now $55 shipped conus. Someone please buy these awesome shoes...there's gotta be a narrow out there who is in the market for 'em.


Just picked up a pair of these in 9.5...LOVE THEM...and these are $20 less than I paid...


----------



## Andy M

*Alden and AE Black Shell Cordovans*

The AE plain toe bluchers have been sold.

the Alden black shell cordovan tassels and Alden black shell cordovan full strap are still available. I will delay putting them on Style Forum for one week in case any of our AAAC members are interested in the two pair, either individually or together.

Thanks for your interest.

Andy M.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction on Donegal Tweed*

Price Reduction on Donegal Tweed



MDunle3199 said:


> Donegal Tweed Jacket for Sale. 2 Button darted with full lining. Patch and flap pockets. Made in U.S.A
> 
> Please see measurements for sizing. Asking $40 shipped in the lower 48 states.
> 
> Armpit to armpit 18 inches
> Shoulder seam to seam 17.5 inches
> Sleeve 26 inches
> Chest 40 inches
> Length 32 3/4 inches


----------



## M. Charles

*Final price reduction to $179 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> New J. Press Cashmere/Mohair/Wool "Donegal Mist" Tweed Sport Coat, 40R
> 
> Tan with light blue stripe. New without tags, never worn. Featured on front of Fall 2008 J. Press catalog for $695. Asking $345 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2311801600104509546gzDEas


----------



## Sir Cingle

Darnit, MC: Why isn't that Press coat in my size? I'd buy it in a heartbeat if it were!


----------



## joenobody0

M. Charles said:


> Final price reduction to $179 shipped in CONUS


If only that were a 40 short. Can you give me a length measurement? I've never owned a Press jacket so maybe I could pull off a regular. I wear a Short in the BB Madison and Regent (just barely) fit jackets. Can you say how the length compares?


----------



## M. Charles

joenobody0 said:


> If only that were a 40 short. Can you give me a length measurement? I've never owned a Press jacket so maybe I could pull off a regular. I wear a Short in the BB Madison and Regent (just barely) fit jackets. Can you say how the length compares?


Here are the measurements. If it's an inch or an inch and a half too long, a tailor could easily take it up. Naval Gent did this with a jacket he bought from me (it was 40R and he needed a 40S) and he said it worked out well.

18" shoulder
30 1/4" length from bottom of collar
24 3/4" sleeve
21.5" chest


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool Sweater*

Green Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. Made in Scotland. Size Large. Asking $35 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Harris tweed hat is now claimed!



TweedyDon said:


> I have three tweed hats to pass on, all in the L-XL range. Through a process of trial and erro--mainly error--I've realised I'm a 7-1/8 -- 71/4 in headgear, and so these need to find new homes.
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and, as always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *1) LL Bean Harris tweed hat.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) David Hanna & Sons Donegal tweed, size 7 3/8*
> 
> This is a beautiful hat in tweed traditionally flecked with red and gorse yellow. It's in excellent condition!
> 
> Asking $25
> 
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats005.jpg/
> 
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats011.jpg/
> 
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/hats015.jpg/
> 
> *3) London Fog tweedy fedora, size Large (71/4--73/8)*
> 
> *Claimed*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*1776!*










Bicentennial boowtie I had converted by BeauTies Ltd. that I just haven't had the chance to use.

Yours for $15ppd


----------



## Asterix

Asterix said:


> A new unworn 12D/M Black Alden Moc Toe Blucher in Calfskin is available for sale (the shoe trees are not part of the deal.)
> 
> *$175 shipped CONUS. Please PM me if interested and reasonable offers would be considered.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=65​


Still up for grabs and price lowered! PM if interested.


----------



## ksinc

*I RECEIVED AN PM ON THIS JACKET ALREADY FROM AN INTERESTED PARTY! THANK YOU!*

I have a Baracuta jacket in Sloe (which is sort of a flat burgundy color.)

It's 'New With Tags' and is a 40R Slim-Fit. Which I'm thinking would fit a person who was about a 38L.

The label says 'Baracuta England', but the tag says Made in ROMANIA?! 

It's very similar (almost identical) to this jacket - and was bought at this web-site.

https://www.baracuta-g9.com/v2/shop/view_product.php?id=1871

We have a garage sale in April, but I figure I'll try to be a nice guy and contribute to the board's karma.

I require a USPS money order for USPS shipping and handling within the 48 States.

PM me to discuss a transaction.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirt purge! 17.5 Hilditch and Key, Brooks, Turnbull, Pink, more*

*FREE TIES! If you'd like to add in any of the ties from the post below with your shirt order, let me know, and I'll include them gratis!*

My recent weight loss








means that I have to find my 17.5 shirts new homes.









Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition. The prices don't reflect their quality at all, but only my twin desires to move these quickly (before I decide that I want to keep them, even though they don't fit!) and to pass them on to another trad. chap who'll really appreciate them.

*Please PM with interest and offers*. I'd be very happy to give discounts on multiple purchases! All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. Orders over $100 will be insured at my expense; under $100 insured at cost at buyer's choice.

*Pictures coming!*

1) *17.5-35 Brooks Brothers OCBD*. Excellent condition. $18

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween064.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween065.jpg/

2) *17.5-35 Brooks Brothers straight collar*. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $17

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween066.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween067.jpg/

3) *17.5, 44 Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs. Excellent condition. $25

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween059.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween060.jpg/

4) *17.5, 44 Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs. Excellent condition; laundry tag in collar (shown). $35

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween061.jpg/

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween053.jpg/

5) Claimed *17.5, 44 Linus*. French cuffs. Very good condition; two minor thread pulls on back, which my camera couldn't pick up. Lovely soft fabric! $18.

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween074.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween075.jpg/

6) *Size L, J. Crew.* This is a lovely soft pink; my camera failed to capture this. Excellent condition. $12.

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween072j.jpg/

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween073.jpg/

7) Claimed *17.5, 44 Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs; beautiful shirt in excellent condition! $35

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween070c.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween071.jpg/

8) Claimed, PP *17.5, 44 Turnbull and Asser*. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! Slightly older than the other shirts, and so some minor, minor fading inside the collar, hence just $30.

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween068.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween069.jpg/

9) *17.5-34/35 Brooks Brothers OCBD*. Excellent condition. $20.

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween077.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween079.jpg/

10) *17.5, 44. Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs. Excellent condition; laundry mark in collar (shown). $35.

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween082.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween083.jpg/

11) Claimed, PP *17.5, 44. Thomas Pink*. Made in Ireland. Very Good/Excellent condition, BUT this is missig teh top button. I'll include some replacement buttons for this easy fix! $22.

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween080.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween081.jpg/

12) Claimed *17.5, 44 Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs. Excellent condition, and a beautiful shirt. $35

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween084.jpg/

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween085q.jpg/

13) *17.5, 44 Turnbull and Asser*. French cuffs. Excellent condition, BUT a monogram on the front pocket ("MHK"; I suspect this could be removed) and laundry mark in collar. $22

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween087.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween088.jpg/

14) *17.5, 44. Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs. Very good condition, but laundry mark in collar and slight pen mark on outside collar (shown). Hence $25.

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween089.jpg/

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween091.jpg/

15) *Claimed **17.5-36 Brooks Brothers OCBD*. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition, but laundry mark on tail. $16

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween096.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween097.jpg/

16) *17.5-35 Brooks Brothers OCBD*. Very Good condition. $15

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween098.jpg/

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween099.jpg/

17) Claimed, PP *17.5, 44 Turnbull and Asser*. Signature 3 button cuffs. Very Good condition. $25.

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween092.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween093.jpg/

18) *Claimed, PP* *17.5 Turnbull and Asser for Bergdorf's*. French cuffs. Laundry mark in collar. Good/very Good condition. $20.

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween094.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween095.jpg/

19) *CLAIMED **17.5-36. Brooks Brothers OCBD*. Made in USA. Very Good condition. $17.

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween100.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween101.jpg/

20) Claimed *17.5, 45. Aquasutum*. Beautiful shirt in absolutely excellent condition! French cuffs. $25.

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/aqua003.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/aqua004.jpg/

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/aqua005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*42L Travel Smith tweed jacket; ties*

I have a tweed travel jacket and some ties to pass on, cheap.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Travel Smith tweed jacket.*

This is in excellent condition! Tagged a 42L, but see measurements. This has a bi-swing action back, suede elbow patches, a throat latch, and five interior pockets; two are zipped, and one is very deep for travel documents. This is in excllent condition.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25.5
Chest: 23.5
Length: 32

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket002.jpg/

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket008.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket005.jpg/

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket006.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket003.jpg/

*2) Remaining ties!*

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween102.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween103.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween106.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween107.jpg/

*From top to bottom:*

1) Robert Talbott for Village Trader Claimed 
2) Merona $8
3) Private Stock Claimed
4) Brooks Brothers; 65/35 silk/poly Claimed
5) NWT Brooks Brothers $12


----------



## TweedyDon

*Belts!*

*Belts claimed--thank you!*

More victims of my weight loss! All prices include shipping in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest.*

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/belts002.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/belts001.jpg/

From left to right:

1) No-name surcingle. 39" to middle hole. This is a great belt, BUT the "hole end" needs regluing/restitching. FREE with another belt!
2) Trafalgar, Made in the USA. Letter "A" in marker pen on leather by buckle, some memory around last hole. 38" to middle hole. 
3) Brooks Bros. Size 40. Some memory on each hole, but still in very good condition. 
4) Leatherman. Size 40. I received this free from 32rollandrock (who is thus clearly engaged in some nefarious plot..) so it's FREE with another belt! _*But you'll owe 32r'n'r that "favour"...*_
5) No name brown leather cowhide belt, in acceptable condition. Size 40. Frankly, this isn't very nice.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Shetland Sold*

Sweater sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Green Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. Made in Scotland. Size Large. Asking $35 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## stant62

*8.5D White Nubuck Wingtips*

Kinda the wrong season for these, but shouldn't you always be prepared for the summer weather? 

Retailed for $488, asking *$230 OBO*


----------



## tonylumpkin

A couple of months ago, in the fashion forum there was a post on older AEs. One of the shoes featured in that thread was the Strawfut and everyone seemed to love it. I found a pair of black 12 Bs (unfortunately, too narrow for me) yesterday and thought someone might like the opportunity to recraft a beautiful pair of shoes that you can no longer purchase new. *They will need to be recrafted.* The soles are worn at the tips and the replacement heels...need replacement.
The uppers are in very nice condition for 50+ year old shoes. There are two small areas of the seam between the leather and the nylon mesh that will need to be restitched. That should be easily fixed as part of the recrafting. All of the nylon mesh is intact. I'm only asking for about what I've got in these and shipping, so $37.50 shipped CONUS

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/straw.jpg/
https://img519.imageshack.us/i/straw2.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

*All shirts are now claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> My recent weight loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> means that I have to find my 17.5 shirts new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition. The prices don't reflect their quality at all, but only my twin desires to move these quickly (before I decide that I want to keep them, even though they don't fit!) and to pass them on to another trad. chap who'll really appreciate them.
> 
> 1) Claimed
> 2) *Claimed*
> 3) Claimed
> 
> 4) *17.5, 44 Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs. Excellent condition; laundry tag in collar (shown). *Now $30 Claimed, PP*
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween061.jpg/
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween053.jpg/
> 
> 5) Claimed
> 
> 6) *Claimed*
> 
> 7) Claimed
> 8) Claimed
> 9) Claimed
> 10) *Claimed*
> 11) Claimed
> 12) Claimed
> 13) *17.5, 44 Turnbull and Asser*. French cuffs. Excellent condition, BUT a monogram on the front pocket ("MHK"; I suspect this could be removed) and laundry mark in collar. *Now $18 Claimed, PP*
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween087.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween088.jpg/
> 
> 14) *17.5, 44. Hilditch and Key*. French cuffs. Very good condition, but laundry mark in collar and slight pen mark on outside collar (shown). Hence *NOW $22*.
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween089.jpg/
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween091.jpg/
> 
> 15) *Claimed*
> 
> 16) *Claimed*
> 17) Claimed
> 18) *Claimed*
> 19) *CLAIMED*
> 20) Claimed


----------



## Patrick06790

Somebody buy this already. Knocked down to $25 shipped CONUS.

Silk sack jacket, 3/8 lined (or whatever fraction people use to describe something that's not fully lined) Hickey Freeman for J Press. (A new one on me.) It's tagged 46R but I make it more of a 44. It's a bit too big for me, but not by much, and I am pretty much a 42.

The first photo shows the back of the jacket and seems to indicate that it has been altered.

Chest: 45 and a bit - roomy
Right sleeve 24 1/2
Left sleeve 24
Shoulders 19 1/2
Length from top of collar 32

Hook vent; four buttons on sleeves. A real beaut. I wish it was a little smaller.


----------



## Naval Gent

M. Charles said:


> Here are the measurements. If it's an inch or an inch and a half too long, a tailor could easily take it up. Naval Gent did this with a jacket he bought from me (it was 40R and he needed a 40S) and he said it worked out well.
> 
> 18" shoulder
> 30 1/4" length from bottom of collar
> 24 3/4" sleeve
> 21.5" chest


Very true. The one I got from M. Charles worked out great. But be careful of taking too much off. It will throw off the look of the thing. (Don't ask me how I know that) I wouldn't take more than 3/4 of an inch. But most 40 Shorts are 29 1/2" in length, (BB's are) so you should be fine.

Scott


----------



## M. Charles

Now sold



M. Charles said:


> *Final price reduction to $179 shipped in CONUS*


----------



## Coleman

Thank goodness. I don't have the money, but its pull was so strong.


----------



## a4audi08

price is $60 shipped CONUS
hey guys, here's a very nice BB 3/2, single vent charcoal wool flannel. flat front, uncuffed pants. fits like a 42R.

chest: 44'' around pit
sleeves: 24.25 (+2.5'' extra)
length: from top of collar 32''
shoulders: 18''

pants:
waist: 34'' + 3'' material
inseam: 28'' + 2.5'' extra material

https://i34.tinypic.com/350t4kk.jpg

https://i36.tinypic.com/n366pw.jpg

https://i34.tinypic.com/2415guu.jpg


----------



## Andy M

*3 Pair of Black Shell Cordovans - Updated*

AE plain toe bluchers are now sold.

Alden tassel price dropped to $140; Alden full strap price drop to $90.

Thanks.

Andy M.


----------



## a4audi08

huntington sack is gone. thanks


----------



## fruityoaty

Lower prices on most of these:

BB charcoal pinstripe pants now $15 shipped.

AE Hinsdales, size 10 D, worn 5-6 times; too narrow for my feet. They have no blemishes and are near mint. $120 shipped.

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/hinsdales.jpg/

Brown Bicycle Toe Footjoys, size 10 D, $60 shipped.

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/footjoys.jpg/

Chili AE Stockbridge, size 10 D, $60 shipped. Worn 15-20 times, but no major scuffs or blemishes.

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/stockbridge.jpg/

Blue BB OCBD, made in USA, size 16.5/34, $15 shipped. Originally ebayed from armyhardhat. Flaw is small mistake in weaving of fabric near the bottom front. It's low enough that it doesn't show and doesn't compromise integrity.

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/ocbd.jpg/

Closeup of the flaw:
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/ocbdflaw.jpg/

Blue Orvis Polo, size Medium; $15 shipped. Washed and worn just once.

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/polot.jpg/

Finally, a thrifted LE unconstructed khaki jacket. Size is roughly 40R, probably a LE medium. $15 shipped.

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/lejacket.jpg/


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*BB Trench, Polo U. Glen Plaid suit*

Final call before Goodwill. Make me an offer.

_I have for sale a Brooks Brothers trench, sized 42L and a Polo University glen plaid suit, probably a 40R or L. Both were bought off this exchange and didn't fit me how I expected. I'm just looking to recoup a portion of my cost, so please feel free to make low offers or trades (15.5/34, 10D, 34x31, 40-41R). Thank you for your interest._

_The Brooks trench is in good shape, with a couple of scuff-marks that are nearly impossible to see unless you're looking for them. It is a fine coat. I'd like to get $30, but offers and trades are welcome.







_
_







_
_







_

_The Polo University Glen Plaid is in excellent shape and a great suit. I'd like $20, but again offers and trades are welcome._

_https://img25.imageshack.us/i/finalfive015.jpg/_

_https://img4.imageshack.us/i/finalfive016.jpg/_

_https://img10.imageshack.us/i/finalfive018.jpg/_

_Measurements:_

_Jacket:_

_Shoulder: 18_
_Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)_
_Chest: 21_
_Length: 31.5_

_Trousers, pleated, with 1.5" cuffs._

_Waist: 16.5 measured flat_
_Inseam: 31.5 (+1")_


----------



## jfkemd

*tweed jacket*

harris tweed jacket from Hampton Clothes
3/2 sack
appears to have no shoulder padding at all
patch flap pockets
hooked vent
lapped seams
has throat latch as seen in the last picture

measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
sleeves: 24.5
length from bottom of the collar: 29.75

would like $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## AlanC

I can't believe no one has grabbed that trench.



Pleasant McIvor said:


> Final call before Goodwill. Make me an offer.
> 
> _I have for sale a Brooks Brothers trench, sized 42L and a Polo University glen plaid suit, probably a 40R or L. Both were bought off this exchange and didn't fit me how I expected. I'm just looking to recoup a portion of my cost, so please feel free to make low offers or trades (15.5/34, 10D, 34x31, 40-41R). Thank you for your interest._
> 
> _The Brooks trench is in good shape, with a couple of scuff-marks that are nearly impossible to see unless you're looking for them. It is a fine coat. I'd like to get $30, but offers and trades are welcome. ]https://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss277/PleasantMcIvor/IMG_0230.jpg_
> _https://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss277/PleasantMcIvor/IMG_0233.jpg[/_
> _https://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss277/PleasantMcIvor/trenchlable.jpg[_


----------



## Sir Cingle

^I just grabbed it!


----------



## a4audi08

allen edmonds manchester 8.5D. Really is in great condition, the pictures dont do justice since the shoes haven't been polished/shined etc. will take $40 shipped CONUS.

https://i38.tinypic.com/2lnix5j.jpg

https://i34.tinypic.com/16taj9.jpg

https://i35.tinypic.com/2lw5d03.jpg

https://i38.tinypic.com/2gtu5av.jpg

https://i36.tinypic.com/sy3yom.jpg


----------



## C. Sharp

Thats a nice old jacket.



jfkemd said:


> harris tweed jacket from Hampton Clothes
> 3/2 sack
> appears to have no shoulder padding at all
> patch flap pockets
> hooked vent
> lapped seams
> has throat latch as seen in the last picture
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 24.5
> length from bottom of the collar: 29.75
> 
> would like $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## Acacian

*Price reduced to $35 on Southwick jacket*

$35 including shipping to CONUS.



Acacian said:


> I bought this and unfortunately must part with it.
> 
> It is s GREAT jacket, but the size isn't quite right. It is tagged 40S as the original seller indicates, but it is more of a 40R in practice. The length is 31.5" from the bottom on the collar in back, and the sleeves are 25.25" (from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam to the middle of the end of the sleeve).
> 
> Sleeves can be taken out about another half inch or so if needed.
> 
> Freshly dry cleaned.
> 
> Just PM me with any questions. Thanks!

























Couple more pictures in the original post:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1006557&postcount=6146

Thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5

Burgundy Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial Longwings with V-Cleat (but not the five nails).

Size: 13 B
Outsole length: 13 1/2"
Outsole width at widest point: 4 9/16"
Insole length (with flexible tape measure): 12 1/2"

Condition: Upper is in very good condition. Double soles have plenty of wear remaining, but the heel caps should probably be replaced (not really excessive wear considering the age of the shoes, but for safety's sake!). The previous owner put aftermarket insoles into the shoes that stuck a little bit, so the visible markets are from those and not excessive wear on the actual insoles.

Price: $75 shipped in CONUS


----------



## M. Kirk

*For Sale: Barbour Beaufort and LL Bean Norwegian Sweater*

For Sale:

Barbour Beaufort (Jacket has been sold)
Color: Green
Size: 42
Condition: Excellent
Price: $150 shipped

LL Bean Norwegian Sweater
Color: Navy
Size: XL
Condition: Purchased back in 1990 and worn once or twice. Just found it in storage. Condition is like new.
Price: $50

Please send a private message if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## Georgia

M. Kirk said:


> For Sale:
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> Color: Green
> Size: 42
> Condition: Excellent
> Price: $150 shipped
> 
> LL Bean Norwegian Sweater
> Color: Navy
> Size: XL
> Condition: Purchased back in 1990 and worn once or twice. Just found it in storage. Condition is like new.
> Price: $50
> 
> Please send a private message if you are interested. Thanks!


^^^EXCELLENT deals on both...


----------



## dizzyfan

Brooks Brothers Must Iron 16 36/37. Excellent condition -- no flaws or spots that I can find. $20 including shipping to CONUS. Please PM with interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on tweed!*

Price drops and updates!

*Please PM with interest and offers.*



TweedyDon said:


> I have a tweed travel jacket and some ties to pass on, cheaply.
> 
> *1) Travel Smith tweed jacket.*
> 
> This is in excellent condition! Tagged a 42L, but see measurements. This has a bi-swing action back, suede elbow patches, a throat latch, and five interior pockets; two are zipped, and one is very deep for travel documents. This is in excellent condition, but please note that it is 95% wool, with other fibres included to reduce wrinkling during travel.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 23.5
> Length: 32
> 
> *Now asking **$25* shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket002.jpg/
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket008.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket005.jpg/
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket006.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/traveljacket003.jpg/
> 
> *2) Remaining ties!*
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween102.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween103.jpg/
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween106.jpg/
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/shirtsandhalloween107.jpg/
> 
> *From top to bottom:*
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott for Village Trader Claimed
> 2) Merona Now $7 (Or free with jacket, above!)
> 3) Private Stock Claimed
> 4) Brooks Brothers; 65/35 silk/poly Claimed
> 5) NWT Brooks Brothers Claimed


----------



## MDunle3199

*Donegal Tweed Price Dropped to $35*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduction on Donegal Tweed


----------



## a4audi08

*Huntington 3/2 39R, 34X29 - $50 CONUS*

asking $50 shipped CONUS. Thanks

classic 3/2 navy sack by Huntington - SZ 39R. Measurements below
chest: 41.5'' around pit
sleeves: 24'' + 2 '' extra
shoulders: 18''
Length: 31.5'' from top of collar

waist: 34'' + 1.5'' extra
inseam: 29'' + 2.5'' extra
uncuffed/flat front obviously

https://i37.tinypic.com/2j512t4.jpg

https://i38.tinypic.com/1491dhi.jpg

tweed - make me an offer and add $8 for shipping CONUS - just looking to thin out the closet. Thanks

linett ltd for the village store - both traddish institutions no longer in business
chest: 44''
length: 32''
sleeves: 25''
shoulders: 19''

https://i38.tinypic.com/34yp8jr.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/2zzmhhz.jpg


----------



## Connemara

PM sent on that Huntington.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Cashmere Scarf Price Reduced to $25*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> The following items from Scotland are available. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Scottish 100% Cashmere Scarf. Brown Plaid Pattern. $25 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.


----------



## dizzyfan

*Corbin Suit*

I thrifted this suit, but it just doesn't fit. I'd like to get $35 (including shipping to CONUS).

The label reads Corbin, Ltd: The Young Men's Shop, Charlottesville, VA. The suit is made in the USA. The jacket is half lined, undarted, 2 button, single vented. Pants are flat front and cuffed. In very good shape -- no visible damage. Needs to be dry cleaned.

Measurements as follows:
for Jacket
Chest: 22 1/2 in
Waist: 21 in
Shoulders: 18 3/4 in
Length: 30.5 in
Sleeve length: 23 in

Pants
inseam: 27 in
waist (across): 17 in


----------



## dizzyfan

I'm lowering the price to $17 including shipping to CONUS. Final price drop before sending it to ebay late next week. Thanks!



dizzyfan said:


> Brooks Brothers Must Iron 16 36/37. Excellent condition -- no flaws or spots that I can find. $20 including shipping to CONUS. Please PM with interest.


----------



## jfkemd

tweed coat sold.



jfkemd said:


> harris tweed jacket from Hampton Clothes
> 3/2 sack
> appears to have no shoulder padding at all
> patch flap pockets
> hooked vent
> lapped seams
> has throat latch as seen in the last picture
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 24.5
> length from bottom of the collar: 29.75
> 
> would like $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## Georgia

I have quite a bit for sale...please PM if you are interested. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item.

1. Oxxford Clothes Suit. Perfect condition. Navy blue shadow pinstripe, two button style. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. 
*Asking $75 shipped CONUS*
Marked a size '42 ONWENTSIA', the measurements are:
Jacket
Pits: 22.5"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves (from the shoulder seam): 25"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): 31"
Trousers:
Waist: 34" (plus 2" to expand)
Rise: 12.5"
Inseam: 30.5" (plus .5" and keep the cuff; plus 2" and lose the cuff)

Details:
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/020uc.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/021wi.jpg/https://img23.imageshack.us/i/018uj.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/019pfq.jpg/

2. Viyella Green Sport Shirt. Size Large. Perfect condition.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img11.imageshack.us/i/044zk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img11/044zk.jpg/1/
Details:
https://img20.imageshack.us/i/045cx.jpg/

3. Viyella Multi Sport Shirt. Size Medium. Perfect condition.
*SOLD*
https://img11.imageshack.us/i/042zx.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img11/042zx.jpg/1/
Details:
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/043su.jpg/

4. Pants - I have lots of pants for sale. Details below:
4A - J. Crew Heavy Duty Broken-in Chinos. Button Fly. Perfect condition. Marked a size 34 x 32, actual size 35 x 31.5
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img7.imageshack.us/i/040dd.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img7/040dd.jpg/1/
Details:
https://img199.imageshack.us/i/041te.jpg/

4B - J. Crew 5-pocket cords. Rust/Crimson color. Brand new with tags. Marked a size 32 x 32, actual size 33 x 32.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/038opg.jpg/ 
Details:
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/039az.jpg/

4C - Bill's Khakis MP2 Pants. Khaki color. Mint condition. Pleated and cuffed. Marked a size 38, actual size 37 x 30.5 (You could take the cuff out for another 1.5").
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img27.imageshack.us/i/035ws.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img27/035ws.jpg/1/
Details:
https://img5.imageshack.us/i/036te.jpg/https://img195.imageshack.us/i/037yy.jpg/

4D - Bill's Khakis MP Pants. Khaki color. Mint condition. Flat front and cuffed. Marked a size 38, actual size 38 x 33 (You could take the cuff out for another 1.5").
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img5.imageshack.us/i/032wa.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img5/032wa.jpg/1/
Details:
https://img27.imageshack.us/i/033bi.jpg/https://img7.imageshack.us/i/034dd.jpg/

4E - Bill's Khakis M1P Canvas Pants. Stone color. Excellent condition. Pleated front with no cuffs. Marked a size 34, actual size 34 x 30.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/029mr.jpg/ 
Details:
https://img94.imageshack.us/i/030pe.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/031ib.jpg/

4F - Bill's Khakis M2P Poplin Pants. Khaki color. Excellent condition. Pleated front with no cuffs. Marked a size 34, actual size 35 x 33.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img5.imageshack.us/i/026ny.jpg/ 
Details:
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/027oz.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/028wwp.jpg/

4G - Bill's Khakis M3 Pants. British Khaki color. Excellent condition. Flat front and no cuffs. Marked a size 36, actual size 36 x 33.
*SOLD*
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/022ei.jpg/ 
Details:
https://img682.imageshack.us/i/025ej.jpg/

5. Abercrombie & Fitch Vintage Flannel Shirt. *New* with tags. Marked a size Small - the measurements are:
Neck: 15"
Chest: 20"
Sleeves: 33.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/010vbg.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/011uxt.jpg/

6. Polo Ralph Lauren Sport Shirts/OCBDs. They are all in perfect/mint condition. Details below.
*Asking $15 each or all four for $50 shipped CONUS*

Details (clockwise from top left):
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/006ua.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/007gf.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/008dfg.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/009wav.jpg/
a. Yarmouth 16.5 x 34/35 White/Blue/Yellow
b. Yarmouth 16.5 x 35 White/Blue Pinstripe OCBD
c. Tilden L White/Crimson/Hunter
d. Blake L White/Brown/Burgundy/Hunter

7. Polo Ralph Lauren Hunter Green Sweatshirt. Brand new with tags. Size XL.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img692.imageshack.us/i/003ei.jpg/ 
Details:
https://img38.imageshack.us/i/004mx.jpg/

8. Patagonia Oatmeal Snap-T Fleece Pullover. Excellent condition. Size Large.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img52.imageshack.us/i/001y.jpg/ 
Details:
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/002ohs.jpg/

9. Sears 'Gunboat' Longwings. These shoes are in EXCELLENT condition - I believe these were made by Florsheim. I'd rate the soles an 8.5 out of 10, and the uppers an 8.5 out of 10. Flat waxed laces. Size 8.5M
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/012tk.jpg/ 
Details:
https://img21.imageshack.us/i/013pv.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/014oe.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/015vlt.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/016get.jpg/

10. Nylon Watch Straps. I have a few of the green (18MM) and the tan (17MM). 
*Asking $5 each shipped CONUS.*

Please PM if you are interested in anything or have any questions.


----------



## dizzyfan

*Chesterfield coat by Cricketeer*

Price drop: $50 including shipping to CONUS.



dizzyfan said:


> This is a Chesterfield coat by Cricketeer. I really like this coat, but it just doesn't fit me. I would estimate the size to be a 42R or a 42S, but please see the measurements. The coat is in very good condition -- I can't find anything wrong with it. Both the exterior and lining are very clean. I just had it drycleaned and let the sleeves out -- so it's ready to wear. I'm asking $60 [including shipping to CONUS] which is what I've put in to it, but would be happy to entertain offers. Please PM with questions.
> Thanks!
> 
> It's 100% wool and made in the USA.
> 
> Chest is 23.5 inches.
> Sleeve length: 24 inches
> Jacket length (from top of collar to bottom of jacket): 42 inches.


----------



## AlanC

^Great Chesterfield! Somebody grab that.

*Georgia*, I'd be all over that Snap-T if it were smaller.


----------



## a4audi08

a few shirts anyone? will take $14 shipped/ea CONUS or make offer. Thanks

BB 16X32 traditional fit non iron
https://i38.tinypic.com/2danjit.jpg

BB 15.5X33 relaxed fit BD
https://i38.tinypic.com/ab6vro.jpg

BB 16.5X32 broadcloth
https://i35.tinypic.com/105w1w2.jpg

BB 16X35 
https://i36.tinypic.com/303fz44.jpg

finally, pair of 33X30 pants from nautica (extra 1.5'' in waist and for length), uncuffed- $18 shipped CONUS


----------



## MDunle3199

*Cashmere scarf sold*

Cashmere scarf sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduction


----------



## dizzyfan

Sold pending payment. Thanks!



dizzyfan said:


> Brooks Brothers Must Iron 16 36/37. Excellent condition -- no flaws or spots that I can find. $20 including shipping to CONUS. Please PM with interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds, cashmeres, Jermyn Street!*

I spent today further purging my closets...

All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation; offers are welcome, and I give discounts for multiple items bought.

*Please PM with interest/offers! *

*1) Harris tweed overcoat*

This is in Good/Very Good condition. The tweed is in Excellent condition, but there is some minor fraying to the edges of the lining, and a small repair is needed to the lining under one arm. This was made for Danks & Co. in Lewistown PA back when Clothes Were Better. 1/4 lined, center vent.

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve (from underarm to cuff; raglan sleeve): 17.5
Length: 42.5

*Asking $45 *

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc00455qk.jpg/

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00456au.jpg/

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/dsc00457ul.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/dsc00459s.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00458wn.jpg/

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00462s.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/dsc00460g.jpg/

*2) Shirts!*

*a) 17.5, 44 Turnbull & Asser*

*Claimed*

*b) 17.5, 44 Hilditch & Key.*

*Claimed*

*c) 15.5, 39 Gieves and Hawkes*

Excellent condition; laundry mark on inside of tail. French cuffs.

*Asking $25*

https://img254.imageshack.us/i/dsc00422u.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/dsc00423f.jpg/

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/dsc00424o.jpg/

*d) 17-34 Brooks Brothers OCBD*

This is in Acceptable condition, mainly because it has three small pulls inside the collar (shown) and a monogram (shown). So, shipping costs only!

*Asking $7*

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/dsc00427o.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/dsc00428.jpg/

*3) Scarves!*

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/dsc00419jc.jpg/

*a) 100% cashmere by Johnston's of Elgin for The Scotch House.*

This is lovely thick scarf. Made in Scotland. I bought this new from The Scotch House in London, opposite Harrods, and never wore it. Excellent condition. 12.5" by 56".

*Asking $35*

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/dsc00416nq.jpg/

*b) Paul Smith scarf.*

*Claimed*

*4) Leather Jackets*

*a) Barney's of New York leather jacket.*

This is gorgeous, buttery soft leather with a beautiful drape. It's tagged a size 44, and runs true to size; see measurements below. This is in Good/Very Good condition. It does have some minor marks on the front and on the sleeves (shown), and some wear on the inside of the collar--but these only make it look nicely broken in!

The zip is perfect, as are the snaps on the bottom.

Asking $60 shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23.5
Shoulder: 21.5
Sleeve: 26
Length: 26.5 (bottom of collar)

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/dsc00471an.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00474ds.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00476kp.jpg/

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/dsc00472wb.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/dsc00473gl.jpg/

*b) Made in USA Schott field jacket.*

This is tagged a size 44, but runs a little small; see measurements below. This is is Good/Very Good used condition. I bought this from ebay about a year ago (for $80 plus shipping) when it smelled strongly of cigarettes. I had this professionally cleaned, and it now only smells VERY faintly if you put your nose up to it and breathe in deeply.... If you don't do this is just smells faintly of leather! There's a small separation on the seam on one arm (shown), and there's some very minor pilling to the wool liner. There's some minor discoloration on the sleeves, too (shown). The zips work perfectly.

Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24.5
Sholder 20.5
Length: 24.5

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00464ee.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00465wo.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00470dj.jpg/

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/dsc00466h.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/dsc00467xu.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/dsc00468m.jpg/

*c) LL Bean Flying Tigers leather jacket.*

The trad. classic! Size 44Tall, and lined in Thinsulate. This is in very Good condition, although it does have some wear to the leather on one of the front pockets--this just makes it look nicely broken in!

Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.

*(Pictures to come)*

*d) Scott Perfecto biker jackets, sizes 44-46.*

OK, so these aren't really trad.--but this is THE classic biker jacket, worn by Brando in The Wild Ones and the Ramones. I won't list them here, but if you're interested they can be found here:

(These are being sold to offset the cost of a new-to-me Perfecto in my smaller size!)

*(All remaining Perfectos are now on hold, pending payment.)*

*5)* *NIB Kent hairbrushes, handcrafted in England from natural bristle*

I bought these for my own use, but since neither have been opened since I purchased them it's time for them to find new homes.

Both are new; neither have ever been out of their boxes.

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00406mo.jpg/

*a) Military oval hairbrush.*

Handcrafted in England of natural timber and natural bristles.

Asking *$30 shipped *in CONUS.

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/dsc00408xa.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/dsc00409l.jpg/

*b)* *Classic gentleman's hairbrush*.

*Claimed, pending payment*

Handcrafted in England of finest timbers and natural bristles; for fine or thinning hair. The box has some minor damage at the top, but the brush is pristine.

Asking *$30 shipped *in CONUS.

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/dsc00411sr.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00412cv.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*From my Anglo-Scots roots!*

More closet clearing! As always, prices include CONUS shipping.

*Please PM with interest/offers!*

*1) Vintage bespoke tuxedo/dinner jacket trousers.*

*Claimed*

These were made by H. Chappell Ltd., of 50 Gresham St., London; the buttons are customized for this firm. They are in Very Good condition, with no moth holes, pulls, snags, or stains. They do require a dry-cleaning as they've been in my closet for several years, unworn.

These are traditional semi-formal trousers, so they have a fishtail back, buttons for braces (suspendors), and a button fly. They are partially lined, and cuffed.

I wore them paired with a tartan jacket, so they don't require a matching tuxedo to work.

*Measurements:*

Waist, measured flat: 19.5
Inseam: 33, plus 2.5 to let down.

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00490s.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00491d.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/dsc00492am.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/dsc00493fi.jpg/

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/dsc00494ts.jpg/

*2) XL Blackwatch tartan vest/waistcoat.*

*Claimed*

This was made by the firm of J. Pringle of Inverness, and the front is Scottish wool; the metal buttons show the thistle of Scotland.

This is in very Good condition. It does have two faint white marks on the front, but these should come out easily with dry cleaning.

*Measurements:*

Width at widest point: 22
Length, from top to lowest peak at bottom: 28

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dsc00480qd.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00481t.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/dsc00482o.jpg/

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/dsc00483t.jpg/

https://img258.imageshack.us/i/dsc00484.jpg/

*3) Blackwatch trousers.*

These were Made in England by J. Weaver. They're 100% wool. They are in Good condition, but they could use a dry clean just as they've been languishing in my closet for so long. They also have a very small tear on the back seat. Since this would be completely hidden by your jacket this isn't a major problem--darning rather than reweaving would be appropriate, given the size and location of this flaw. But, since it's there, these are just *$18*.

*Measurements:*

Waist, laid flat: 17.25
Inseam: 27.5, plus 1.5"

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00486h.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00487f.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00489h.jpg/

*4) Size 48 100% lambswool sweater for The Scotch House.*

I bought this new, and hardly wore it. It's a lovely soft lambswool sweater from The Scotch House; it's in excellent condition.

*Asking $30.*

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/dsc00477jl.jpg/

https://img301.imageshack.us/i/dsc00478t.jpg/

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dsc00479bz.jpg/


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*Another Shot at Sale for Georgous HSM Overcoat $50 Shipped*

Tried selling this earlier this year to no avail. Never got around to putting it on eBay, but it's got to go. Priced to move: *$50*

_
I have a beautiful HSM overcoat of the Charcoal Herringbone variety. I bought the coat off a fellow member, but alas, it would require more work than is desirable from the tailor to fit my golfer's physique (think Jim Furyk, save Jon Daly). Nevertheless, per his consent, I have included his original post and pictures below.

As for the sizing, I would venture to guess that it likely would be a 43/44 as opposed to the below 42/43...but draw your own conclusions from the measurements. Feel free to ask any questions. 
_

M.A.M.

From Original Seller: 

Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.

This is a great outerwear basic that would serve in virtually any situation.

No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43

Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"

https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/5971/p1013877ch9.jpg
https://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2126/p1013881jb0.jpg

-------

*Edit*: I recently ebayed a 3/2 Southwick gray flannel suit (sack jacket, flat front pants, obviously) that is around a 40L I am considering selling (pants will take quite a bit of tailoring. Really nice charcoal windowpaned, PM if in interested in seeing pics. I'd likely be trying to get back what i have in it: $65. Ebay measurements below:

JACKET MEASUREMENTS:​ Chest: 22"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 25.5"
*Extra that can be let out of cuffs: 2"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5" Top of Collar to Hem: 33.5" Style: 3 buttons  Fully lined? No, 1/2 lined  Vented? 1 PANTS MEASUREMENTS:​ Pleats: No Cuffed: Yes Current waist: 34"
*Room to let out: 2.5"
Current inseam: 32"
*Room to let out: 2"


----------



## AlanC

*Buy the Kentucky Gentleman's Overcoat*

Let me strongly endorse this overcoat. I was the original seller, and it's a beauty. It's a steal at this price, and just in time for cold weather.



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Tried selling this earlier this year to no avail. Never got around to putting it on eBay, but it's got to go. Priced to move: *$50*
> 
> _
> I have a beautiful HSM overcoat of the Charcoal Herringbone variety. I bought the coat off a fellow member, but alas, it would require more work than is desirable from the tailor to fit my golfer's physique (think Jim Furyk, save Jon Daly). Nevertheless, per his consent, I have included his original post and pictures below.
> 
> As for the sizing, I would venture to guess that it likely would be a 43/44 as opposed to the below 42/43...but draw your own conclusions from the measurements. Feel free to ask any questions.
> _
> 
> M.A.M.
> 
> From Original Seller:
> 
> Hart Schaffner & Marx (complete with ampersand on the label!) overcoat
> Herringbone charcoal, single-breasted, no darts, feels canvassed to me
> Very, very nice. I'm not sure how old it is, but it's from the day when HSM stuff was very well done.
> 
> This is a great outerwear basic that would serve in virtually any situation.
> 
> No tagged size, but measures to approximately a 42/43
> 
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39.5"
> 
> https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/5971/p1013877ch9.jpg
> https://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2126/p1013881jb0.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Mad Men/TNSIL tweed jacket*

This is a great vintage tweed jacket, in excellent condition! The only flaw is that it's missing one of its cuff buttons, but I'll include a couple of replacements--this is an easy fix.

This jacket has beautifully narrow lapels with a lovely roll, all patch pockets, and the most natural shoulders I've seen. It's 1/4 lined and single-vented, and is a lovely dark tweed. It was made for Jack Donnelly's of Trenton, back when Donnelly's was (a) open, and (b) a great high-end men's store serving local politicos and visiting Princetonians. If you want the cool 1960's Mad Men look, or just like the TNSIL style, this is it!

This is tagged a 42L, and runs true to size--see measurements below.

Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!

*Please PM with interest*.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 22
Length: 31.5

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/dsc00435zc.jpg/

https://img509.imageshack.us/i/dsc00439zg.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00440h.jpg/

*Plus, it's been MOTH PROOFED!:*

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/dsc00441dc.jpg/

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc00444to.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Brooks Brothers button-down shirts, Christys' driving cap*

The cap is size 7 and immaculate. No content indicated. I suspect at least some cashmere, but cannot say for certain. $30 CONUS or swap. I'm 44S (44R also works), 36, 18x34, 8.5 D and 7 3/8.




























This made-in-USA, 17.5x35 blue BB button-down shirt is more broadcloth than oxford and like new. $20 CONUS or swap:










This made-in-USA, 15.5x34 pink BB OCBD is mint, with the exception of a laundry mark on the inside bottom (pictured) that's invisible when worn--and if your name is Gibbs, you're in luck. $20 CONUS or swap:


----------



## dizzyfan

Chesterfield is sold pending payment. Thanks!


dizzyfan said:


> Price drop: $50 including shipping to CONUS.


----------



## dizzyfan

Now $30 (or PM with offer). Thanks!



dizzyfan said:


> I thrifted this suit, but it just doesn't fit. I'd like to get $35 (including shipping to CONUS).
> 
> The label reads Corbin, Ltd: The Young Men's Shop, Charlottesville, VA. The suit is made in the USA. The jacket is half lined, undarted, 2 button, single vented. Pants are flat front and cuffed. In very good shape -- no visible damage. Needs to be dry cleaned.
> 
> Measurements as follows:
> for Jacket
> Chest: 22 1/2 in
> Waist: 21 in
> Shoulders: 18 3/4 in
> Length: 30.5 in
> Sleeve length: 23 in
> 
> Pants
> inseam: 27 in
> waist (across): 17 in


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Great hat from a cool store 3/2 :icon_smile_big:.

The NOS AE longwings/wingtips I posted in the sales forum:https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=99108
are ending soon (currently @$39.99 and $59.99) no cost shipping for AAAC members.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Allen Edmonds Shelton saddles in burgundy and black, marked size 9D. Approximate measurements are: 10 3/4" internal, 12 1/16" by 4 1/4" external. These have clearly been worn only once. There is minimal creasing to the uppers and, as you can see in the pictures the soles, both in and out, show nearly no wear. Asking *SOLD* shipped CONUS.

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/aeshelt.jpg/
https://img40.imageshack.us/i/aeshelt1.jpg/
https://yfrog.com/18aeshelt3jx


----------



## a4audi08

*Huntington and Southwick poplins 3/2 - $45 CONUS*

Huntington 3/2 poplin in olive - sz 41R - asking $45 shipped CONUS
chest: 43'' 
length: 31.25'' 
shoulders: 19''
sleeves: 23.5''

pants (flat front uncuffed)
38'' + 1'' extra material
30'' + 1.25'' extra material

https://i38.tinypic.com/2ldf3ls.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/2uyiro8.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/21989ow.jpg

southwick 3/2 sack, 1/2 lined center vent

jacket 
chest: 45'' around pit
length: 32'' from top of collar
shoulders: 19''
sleeves: 23.75'' from top of collar

pants (flat front w/ 1.25'' cuffs)
37'' + 1'' extra material
28.25'' + 1.25'' extra material

https://i34.tinypic.com/vpd8w7.jpg

https://i37.tinypic.com/w18gh2.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

Price reduction: $50 OBO



Cardinals5 said:


> Burgundy Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial Longwings with V-Cleat (but not the five nails).
> 
> Size: 13 B
> Outsole length: 13 1/2"
> Outsole width at widest point: 4 9/16"
> Insole length (with flexible tape measure): 12 1/2"
> 
> Condition: Upper is in very good condition. Double soles have plenty of wear remaining, but the heel caps should probably be replaced (not really excessive wear considering the age of the shoes, but for safety's sake!). The previous owner put aftermarket insoles into the shoes that stuck a little bit, so the visible markets are from those and not excessive wear on the actual insoles.
> 
> Price: $75 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices on the remaining items. Please PM if you are interested...



Georgia said:


> I have quite a bit for sale...please PM if you are interested. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item.
> 
> 1. Oxxford Clothes Suit. Perfect condition. Navy blue shadow pinstripe, two button style. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.
> *SOLD*
> Marked a size '42 ONWENTSIA', the measurements are:
> Jacket
> Pits: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Sleeves (from the shoulder seam): 25"
> Length (from the bottom of the collar): 31"
> Trousers:
> Waist: 34" (plus 2" to expand)
> Rise: 12.5"
> Inseam: 30.5" (plus .5" and keep the cuff; plus 2" and lose the cuff)
> 
> Details:
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/020uc.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/021wi.jpg/https://img23.imageshack.us/i/018uj.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/019pfq.jpg/
> 
> 2. Viyella Green Sport Shirt. Size Large. Perfect condition.
> *SOLD*
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/044zk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img11/044zk.jpg/1/
> Details:
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/045cx.jpg/
> 
> 3. Viyella Multi Sport Shirt. Size Medium. Perfect condition.
> *SOLD*
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/042zx.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img11/042zx.jpg/1/
> Details:
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/043su.jpg/
> 
> 4. Pants - I have lots of pants for sale. Details below:
> 4A - J. Crew Heavy Duty Broken-in Chinos. Button Fly. Perfect condition. Marked a size 34 x 32, actual size 35 x 31.5
> *Asking $16 shipped CONUS*
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/040dd.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img7/040dd.jpg/1/
> Details:
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/041te.jpg/
> 
> 4B - J. Crew 5-pocket cords. Rust/Crimson color. Brand new with tags. Marked a size 32 x 32, actual size 33 x 32.
> *Asking $16 shipped CONUS*
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/038opg.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/039az.jpg/
> 
> 4C - Bill's Khakis MP2 Pants. Khaki color. Mint condition. Pleated and cuffed. Marked a size 38, actual size 37 x 30.5 (You could take the cuff out for another 1.5").
> *Asking $16 shipped CONUS*
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/035ws.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img27/035ws.jpg/1/
> Details:
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/036te.jpg/https://img195.imageshack.us/i/037yy.jpg/
> 
> 4D - Bill's Khakis MP Pants. Khaki color. Mint condition. Flat front and cuffed. Marked a size 38, actual size 38 x 33 (You could take the cuff out for another 1.5").
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/032wa.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img5/032wa.jpg/1/
> Details:
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/033bi.jpg/https://img7.imageshack.us/i/034dd.jpg/
> 
> 4E - Bill's Khakis M1P Canvas Pants. Stone color. Excellent condition. Pleated front with no cuffs. Marked a size 34, actual size 34 x 30.
> *Asking $16 shipped CONUS*
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/029mr.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/030pe.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/031ib.jpg/
> 
> 4F - Bill's Khakis M2P Poplin Pants. Khaki color. Excellent condition. Pleated front with no cuffs. Marked a size 34, actual size 35 x 33.
> *Asking $16 shipped CONUS*
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/026ny.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/027oz.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/028wwp.jpg/
> 
> 4G - Bill's Khakis M3 Pants. British Khaki color. Excellent condition. Flat front and no cuffs. Marked a size 36, actual size 36 x 33.
> *SOLD*
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/022ei.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/025ej.jpg/
> 
> 5. Abercrombie & Fitch Vintage Flannel Shirt. *New* with tags. Marked a size Small - the measurements are:
> Neck: 15"
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeves: 33.5"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/010vbg.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/011uxt.jpg/
> 
> 6. Polo Ralph Lauren Sport Shirts/OCBDs. They are all in perfect/mint condition. Details below.
> *Asking $12 each or all four for $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details (clockwise from top left):
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/006ua.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/007gf.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/008dfg.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/009wav.jpg/
> a. Yarmouth 16.5 x 34/35 White/Blue/Yellow
> b. Yarmouth 16.5 x 35 White/Blue Pinstripe OCBD
> c. Tilden L White/Crimson/Hunter
> d. Blake L White/Brown/Burgundy/Hunter
> 
> 7. Polo Ralph Lauren Hunter Green Sweatshirt. Brand new with tags. Size XL.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/003ei.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/004mx.jpg/
> 
> 8. Patagonia Oatmeal Snap-T Fleece Pullover. Excellent condition. Size Large.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/001y.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/002ohs.jpg/
> 
> 9. Sears 'Gunboat' Longwings. These shoes are in EXCELLENT condition - I believe these were made by Florsheim. I'd rate the soles an 8.5 out of 10, and the uppers an 8.5 out of 10. Flat waxed laces. Size 8.5M
> *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/012tk.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/013pv.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/014oe.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/015vlt.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/016get.jpg/
> 
> 10. Nylon Watch Straps. I have a few of the green (18MM) and the tan (17MM).
> *Asking $5 each shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Please PM if you are interested in anything or have any questions.


----------



## hbcomb1

*Original Chas Macintosh Overcoat 42L*

For sale in excellent condition is an original Chas Macintosh all wool black overcoat. Tagged 42L: measures measures 25" across the chest at the armpits and 46.5" from top of collar to bottom hem. Coat has a 5 button (concealed) front, slant pockets, and a center rear vent. Also included is the original wool zip out liner. All very clean inside and out.

Here is a little info on Mr. Macintosh:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Macintosh










Additional pics can be found here:

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat2.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat3.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat4.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat5.jpg

$90.00 OBO shipped CONUS. Please send a PM if you are interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Along with the AE Sheltons I've listed above, I've posted some beautiful Crockett & Jones Handgrades in the Sales Forum. There is a 9D black captoe, a gorgeous oak 9.5D full brogue and a pair of 8D black penny loafers.


----------



## TweedyDon

That Macintosh is *beautiful*! But, it seems that the measurements put it closer to a standard 44L... dash it, as I'm now a 42!


----------



## Cardinals5

Now accepting any offers before I put them on eBay in two days.



Cardinals5 said:


> Burgundy Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial Longwings with V-Cleat (but not the five nails).
> 
> Size: 13 B
> Outsole length: 13 1/2"
> Outsole width at widest point: 4 9/16"
> Insole length (with flexible tape measure): 12 1/2"
> 
> Condition: Upper is in very good condition. Double soles have plenty of wear remaining, but the heel caps should probably be replaced (not really excessive wear considering the age of the shoes, but for safety's sake!). The previous owner put aftermarket insoles into the shoes that stuck a little bit, so the visible markets are from those and not excessive wear on the actual insoles.
> 
> Price: $75 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Georgia

^^^The Patagonia & the Polo Ralph Lauren OCBDs have sold. The vintage Abercrombie shirt is back in play:

5. Abercrombie & Fitch Vintage Flannel Shirt. *New* with tags. Marked a size Small - the measurements are:
Neck: 15"
Chest: 20"
Sleeves: 33.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/010vbg.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/011uxt.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The Harris tweed overcoat and the Schott Field jacket are now claimed, as is the Donegal tweed jacket, the striking Harris tweed jacket from The Bermuda Shop, the brick red BB blazer (free with the two tweeds), and the 3/2 green BB blazer from my (much earlier!) posts. Thank you!


----------



## Cardinals5

A couple of thrift finds for sale. Please PM with any interest.

1.) This is a Jack Runnion 3/2 medium weight tweed sack that was "Tailored in the U.S.A. by American Craftsmen." Jack Runnion is one of the few surviving men's clothiers in Greenville, SC. 

Shoulders: 19 ½" (natural shoulders, almost no padding)
Chest: 44"
Waist: 41"
BOC: 30"
Sleeves: 24 ½"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS

























2.) Not trad, but a Hickey Freeman sport coat - mini black-and-white houndstooth (with an absolutely faint blue windowpane) in a very lightweight fabric in the "Madison" model(?). The coat is half-canvassed.

Tagged: Size 44L (but please check measurements)
Shoulders: 19 ¾"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 44 ½"
BOC: 32 ¾"
Sleeves: 25 ½"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS































3.) Brooks Brothers, 100% lambswool cable knit sweater in a light blue heather that was "Made in Hong Kong".

Size: XL
Shoulders: 21"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 27 ½"
Length: 27 ¾"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS

















4.) Not trad, but certainly tradly. I wish I could keep this one.

Canali, made in Italy, sport shirt with a beautiful brown/tan herringbone pattern with small, random orange nubs of fabric (great texture). Very thick buttons (MOP?). Fabric content: 11% wool, 22% silk, and 67% cotton.

The third picture is the most accurate color.

Size: Large
Shoulders: 20 ½"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 25 ½"
Neck: 17 ½"

Price: $35 shipped in CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Scottish items!*

*Price drops on remaining Scottish items!*

*Blackwatch wool trousers* (Made in England), now $15 shipped in CONUS.

*Scottish lambswool sweater*, from The Scotch House, size 48, now $25 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Remember--St Andrews' Day is coming up soon!* :icon_smile_wink:



TweedyDon said:


> More closet clearing! As always, prices include CONUS shipping.
> 
> *1) Vintage bespoke tuxedo/dinner jacket trousers.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> These were made by H. Chappell Ltd., of 50 Gresham St., London; the buttons are customized for this firm. They are in Very Good condition, with no moth holes, pulls, snags, or stains. They do require a dry-cleaning as they've been in my closet for several years, unworn.
> 
> These are traditional semi-formal trousers, so they have a fishtail back, buttons for braces (suspendors), and a button fly. They are partially lined, and cuffed.
> 
> I wore them paired with a tartan jacket, so they don't require a matching tuxedo to work.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Waist, measured flat: 19.5
> Inseam: 33, plus 2.5 to let down.
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00490s.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00491d.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/dsc00492am.jpg/
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/dsc00493fi.jpg/
> 
> https://img200.imageshack.us/i/dsc00494ts.jpg/
> 
> *2) XL Blackwatch tartan vest/waistcoat.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> This was made by the firm of J. Pringle of Inverness, and the front is Scottish wool; the metal buttons show the thistle of Scotland.
> 
> This is in very Good condition. It does have two faint white marks on the front, but these should come out easily with dry cleaning.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Width at widest point: 22
> Length, from top to lowest peak at bottom: 28
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dsc00480qd.jpg/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00481t.jpg/
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/dsc00482o.jpg/
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/i/dsc00483t.jpg/
> 
> https://img258.imageshack.us/i/dsc00484.jpg/
> 
> *3) Blackwatch trousers.*
> 
> These were Made in England by J. Weaver. They're 100% wool. They are in Good condition, but they could use a dry clean just as they've been languishing in my closet for so long. They also have a very small tear on the back seat. Since this would be completely hidden by your jacket this isn't a major problem--darning rather than reweaving would be appropriate, given the size and location of this flaw. But, since it's there, these are just *NOW $12*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 17.25
> Inseam: 27.5, plus 1.5"
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00486h.jpg/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00487f.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00489h.jpg/
> 
> *4) Size 48 100% lambswool sweater for The Scotch House.*
> 
> I bought this new, and hardly wore it. It's a lovely soft lambswool sweater from The Scotch House; it's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Now asking $25*
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/dsc00477jl.jpg/
> 
> https://img301.imageshack.us/i/dsc00478t.jpg/
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dsc00479bz.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

Updates and (in some cases considerable) price drops!

*Barney's of New York butter-soft leather jacket*, size 44, now $45 shipped in CONUS.

*Gieves and Hawkes shirt*, 15.5, 39, now $22 shipped in CONUS.

*100% Scottish cashmere scarf* by Johnston's of Elgin for The Scotch House, now $30 shipped in CONUS.

*Size 44 Tall LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket*--pictures coming tomorrow of this trad. classic! :icon_smile:

*Kent military hairbrush, New In Unopened Box*: *Claimed!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I spent today further purging my closets...
> 
> All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation; offers are welcome, and I give discounts for multiple items bought.
> 
> *Please PM with interest/offers! *
> 
> *1) Harris tweed overcoat*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> This is in Good/Very Good condition. The tweed is in Excellent condition, but there is some minor fraying to the edges of the lining, and a small repair is needed to the lining under one arm. This was made for Danks & Co. in Lewistown PA back when Clothes Were Better. 1/4 lined, center vent.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve (from underarm to cuff; raglan sleeve): 17.5
> Length: 42.5
> 
> *Asking $45 *
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc00455qk.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00456au.jpg/
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/dsc00457ul.jpg/
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/dsc00459s.jpg/
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00458wn.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00462s.jpg/
> 
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/dsc00460g.jpg/
> 
> *2) Shirts!*
> 
> *a) 17.5, 44 Turnbull & Asser*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *b) 17.5, 44 Hilditch & Key.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *c) 15.5, 39 Gieves and Hawkes*
> 
> Excellent condition; laundry mark on inside of tail. French cuffs.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img254.imageshack.us/i/dsc00422u.jpg/
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/dsc00423f.jpg/
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/i/dsc00424o.jpg/
> 
> *d) 17-34 Brooks Brothers OCBD*
> 
> This is in Acceptable condition, mainly because it has three small pulls inside the collar (shown) and a monogram (shown). So, shipping costs only!
> 
> *Asking $7*
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/i/dsc00427o.jpg/
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/dsc00428.jpg/
> 
> *3) Scarves!*
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/dsc00419jc.jpg/
> 
> *a) 100% cashmere by Johnston's of Elgin for The Scotch House.*
> 
> This is lovely thick scarf. Made in Scotland. I bought this new from The Scotch House in London, opposite Harrods, and never wore it. Excellent condition. 12.5" by 56".
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/dsc00416nq.jpg/
> 
> *b) Paul Smith scarf.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *4) Leather Jackets*
> 
> *a) Barney's of New York leather jacket.*
> 
> This is gorgeous, buttery soft leather with a beautiful drape. It's tagged a size 44, and runs true to size; see measurements below. This is in Good/Very Good condition. It does have some minor marks on the front and on the sleeves (shown), and some wear on the inside of the collar--but these only make it look nicely broken in!
> 
> The zip is perfect, as are the snaps on the bottom.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23.5
> Shoulder: 21.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 26.5 (bottom of collar)
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/dsc00471an.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00474ds.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00476kp.jpg/
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/dsc00472wb.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/dsc00473gl.jpg/
> 
> *b) Made in USA Schott field jacket.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> This is tagged a size 44, but runs a little small; see measurements below. This is is Good/Very Good used condition. I bought this from ebay about a year ago (for $80 plus shipping) when it smelled strongly of cigarettes. I had this professionally cleaned, and it now only smells VERY faintly if you put your nose up to it and breathe in deeply.... If you don't do this is just smells faintly of leather! There's a small separation on the seam on one arm (shown), and there's some very minor pilling to the wool liner. There's some minor discoloration on the sleeves, too (shown). The zips work perfectly.
> 
> Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Sholder 20.5
> Length: 24.5
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00464ee.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00465wo.jpg/
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00470dj.jpg/
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/i/dsc00466h.jpg/
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/dsc00467xu.jpg/
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/dsc00468m.jpg/
> 
> *c) LL Bean Flying Tigers leather jacket.*
> 
> The trad. classic! Size 44Tall, and lined in Thinsulate. This is in very Good condition, although it does have some wear to the leather on one of the front pockets--this just makes it look nicely broken in!
> 
> Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *(Pictures to come)*
> 
> *d) Scott Perfecto biker jackets, sizes 44-46.*
> 
> OK, so these aren't really trad.--but this is THE classic biker jacket, worn by Brando in The Wild Ones and the Ramones. I won't list them here, but if you're interested they can be found here:
> 
> (These are being sold to offset the cost of a new-to-me Perfecto in my smaller size! *All have now been claimed*!)
> 
> *5)* *NIB Kent hairbrushes, handcrafted in England from natural bristle*
> 
> I bought these for my own use, but since neither have been opened since I purchased them it's time for them to find new homes.
> 
> Both are new; neither have ever been out of their boxes.
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00406mo.jpg/
> 
> *a) Military oval hairbrush.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> Handcrafted in England of natural timber and natural bristles.
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/dsc00408xa.jpg/
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/dsc00409l.jpg/
> 
> *b)* *Classic gentleman's hairbrush*.
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> Handcrafted in England of finest timbers and natural bristles; for fine or thinning hair. The box has some minor damage at the top, but the brush is pristine.
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/dsc00411sr.jpg/
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00412cv.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Vintage Banana Republic duster*

I know--not necessarily what this site is about. I've had it for at least 20 years. It goes back to the day when BR was true safari/adventure clothing as opposed to Gap copycat. It's a large, all cotton and made in England, with instructions on how to wax, but still virgin wax-wise. It's not perfect--tiny frays on the sleeve ends and a stain under the collar, invisible when worn. But still in very good shape. I won't bother with pictures unless someone is interested. I'm thinking $25 or so--or, better yet, swap. This is, I hope, a baby step toward a major purge. Not Tweedy Don style--for the most part, my stuff isn't in his league, although there is a Harris Tweed or two, a mint Burberry two-button navy blazer, sans, sadly, the top button (perfect for someone who doesn't need Burberry logos to show the world) and a few other goodies. I'd like to do it all at once, grab-bag style, as would my wife. Stay tuned.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 46 Barbour Border in sage green, WITH LINER!*

^^ Many thanks for your kind words, 32--although others shouldn't be fooled by his modesty; his stuff is excellent!

I'll be re-posting in a couple of days my size 46 Barbour Border in sage green, which is now available again. This is in absolutely excellent condition--it doesn't even need re-waxing for this season!--although it does have a (literally) pinprick hole on the front. (This is common with Barbours, but I'll include repair materials from Barbour if desired. Frankly, I'd just leave it, as it's not noticeable at all.) This is the old, good, style Barbour Border, with NO pocket logo, snaps for the optional warm-pile liner, and the nicer old-style tartan lining.

I'll be asking $115 shipped in CONUS, plus $20 if you'd like the warm-pile liner, too. (The *liner is a A295 for the Border/Northumbria model, size 48--but it fits this coat perfectly well! *It does have a very small "slit" in it which it received when I opened the package from Barbour with a penknife, but this can't be seen when it's worn, and doesn't affect it at all.) If you'd just like the liner alone it will be $30, shipped in CONUS. (AFAIK these liners are no longer made.) Obviously, I'm biased, but I think that this is a _great_ deal on a terrific coat, being considerably below ebay prices for Barbours and liners in this condition--although offers are still very welcome! :icon_smile:

*Pictures to come!*

*Please PM with initial interest!*


----------



## a4audi08

Two sweaters. Both in excellent condition. $18 shipped for the Lands End and $25 for the BB

First is a nice 70% wool/30% cashmere by Lands End - Sized S
Length: 23.75''
sleeves: 33''
chest: 19'' across at pit
bottom opening: 18'' across

https://i37.tinypic.com/rizytx.jpg

next is a BB cable in a very soft 100% Extra fine merino (made in Italy) - Sz L. The bottom is not the typical elastic type of opening. 
length: 25.5''
Sleeves: 34''
Chest: 22'' across
Bottom: 22.5''

https://i37.tinypic.com/voly75.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/14scd4m.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

A few more vintage items for sale. Everything in near perfect condition unless otherwise noted. Please PM with interest or questions. Sorry for some of the pictures, the clothing just needs a pressing as it was folded in my closet.

Vintage Aquascutum Car Coat, Made in England for NM, in something similar to lovat (greenish-brown). 100% wool. Fully lined.

Size: No tagged size
Shoulders: 19
Chest: 47 
Waist: 50
BOC: 32
Sleeve: 25

The coat is shaped like a slight "A". It has a covered placket 

Condition: A few small wear spots (about 5 or 6), but hard to detect unless inspecting closely. If you purchase the coat and the wear spots (moth bites?) are too much for you, I'll gladly pay the return shipping. The collar seam under the collar needs to be resewn, but I never noticed when wearing it.

Price: $30 shipped in CONUS































Fox Knapp Pea Coat, Made in U.S.A. in the darkest navy blue (I would say black, but a tag inside says "navy"). Typical anchor buttons. Eight buttons on front with two more hidden under collar. Feels like 100% wool, but there are no tags. It has a slightly quilted lining.

Size: Tagged as a 44 (a trim 44 or a perfect 42)
Shoulders: 20
Chest: 46
Waist: 46
Sleeves: 24
BOC: 31

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS
























Pendleton Wool Coat, completely unconstructed, patch pockets, leather buttons, leather button cuff. Clearly not a sport coat, but a light casual outer coat. 100% wool.

Size: Tagged as a "M"
Shoulders: 19 ½
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Sleeves: 25
BOC: 29 ½

Price: $15 shipped in CONUS

















Hickey Freeman suit, brown and black herringbone with a white pinstripe, 2B, SB, flat front trousers. The cloth is fairly heavy - not quite a flannel, but close (sorry, I can't determine cloth weights just by feel). The right sleeve does not bell, it's just an effect of the angle at which I took the photo.

Jacket (half lined)
Shoulders: 18 ½
Chest: 44
Waist: 43
Sleeves: 24 (at least 1" to let out)
BOC: 31

Trousers
Outseam: 41 ½
Inseam: 30" (3" to let out)
Waist: 37 (1 ½ to let out)

Condition: Great, but the vent needs to be repaired on the inside of the coat.

Price: $45 shipped in CONUS


----------



## AlanC

*Alden* for Faconnable by Arthur Goldberg suede brogues
7.5 B/D
Commando soles, uppers in solid shape, could stand a good brushing
Footbed looks as though an insole has been used, which has left the footbed clean (save for some insole marks)
$55 delivered CONUS, Paypal



















More pics: Soles| Footbed 1 | Footbed 2 | Size information

*Alan Paine* argyle Shetland sweater
Made in England
Size 44
Chest P2P: 23"

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

The Alan Paine tag is missing, but the Shetland 44 tag together with the 'Made in England' tag on the interior clearly indicate Alan Paine (I own enough Paine sweaters to know).










Content/Size Tag


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
AARRRGGG
why are those so small?!?!?!?!


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*I'd like the BB Merino, please . . .*

next is a BB cable in a very soft 100% Extra fine merino (made in Italy) - Sz L. The bottom is not the typical elastic type of opening. 
length: 25.5''
Sleeves: 34''
Chest: 22'' across
Bottom: 22.5''

https://i37.tinypic.com/voly75.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/14scd4m.jpg[/QUOTE]

.... if it is still available. Let me know how you would like it paid for. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Reductions



Cardinals5 said:


> A couple of thrift finds for sale. Please PM with any interest.
> 
> 1.) This is a Jack Runnion 3/2 medium weight tweed sack that was "Tailored in the U.S.A. by American Craftsmen." Jack Runnion is one of the few surviving men's clothiers in Greenville, SC.
> 
> Shoulders: 19 ½" (natural shoulders, almost no padding)
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 41"
> BOC: 30"
> Sleeves: 24 ½"
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Not trad, but a Hickey Freeman sport coat - mini black-and-white houndstooth (with an absolutely faint blue windowpane) in a very lightweight fabric in the "Madison" model(?). The coat is half-canvassed.
> 
> Tagged: Size 44L (but please check measurements)
> Shoulders: 19 ¾"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44 ½"
> BOC: 32 ¾"
> Sleeves: 25 ½"
> 
> Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) Brooks Brothers, 100% lambswool cable knit sweater in a light blue heather that was "Made in Hong Kong".
> 
> Size: XL
> Shoulders: 21"
> Chest: 50"
> Sleeves: 27 ½"
> Length: 27 ¾"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Not trad, but certainly tradly. I wish I could keep this one.
> 
> Canali, made in Italy, sport shirt with a beautiful brown/tan herringbone pattern with small, random orange nubs of fabric (great texture). Very thick buttons (MOP?). Fabric content: 11% wool, 22% silk, and 67% cotton.
> 
> The third picture is the most accurate color.
> 
> Size: Large
> Shoulders: 20 ½"
> Chest: 48"
> Sleeves: 25 ½"
> Neck: 17 ½"
> 
> Price: $25 shipped in CONUS


----------



## haporth

*Vintage Brooks Makers Herringbone Sack, 41 R.*

A vintage Brooks Brothers Makers charcoal herringbone sack jacket, 3/2 roll, patch and flap pockets, 3/4 lined and welted seams. In extra clean condition, the nap has worn a touch from the elbows, otherwise it looks virtually unworn. Tagged size 41 reg, measuring,
shoulders 18 1/2
chest 22 1/2
shoulder to cuff 24 1/2
length 30 1/2.
























$60 shipped within the US,many thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hamilton Automatic watch*

This isn't mine, and I have no connection to the seller apart from being a previous and very satisfied customer, but I thought that some people here might rather like this Hamilton watch, which is both beautiful and recently serviced:


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer w/3 patch pockets

Chest: 43
Sleeve 26.5
Shoulder 18
Length from top of collar 33

$40 conus










Ben Silver 3/2 sack wool jacket

Tagged 46 Regular

Chest 48
Sleeve 24.5 plus 1.5 to let out
Shoulder 19
Length 32.5 from top of collar

$45 conus


----------



## Cardinals5

Pendleton casual coat, Fox Knapp peacoat, Canali shirt, and BB sweater all sold.

The Florsheim shells have gone to eBay, but the other items are still for sale.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed jacket reduced!*

Now asking $29, shipped in CONUS--*please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a great vintage tweed jacket, in excellent condition! The only flaw is that it's missing one of its cuff buttons, but I'll include a couple of replacements--this is an easy fix.
> 
> This jacket has beautifully narrow lapels with a lovely roll, all patch pockets, and the most natural shoulders I've seen. It's 1/4 lined and single-vented, and is a lovely dark tweed. It was made for Jack Donnelly's of Trenton, back when Donnelly's was (a) open, and (b) a great high-end men's store serving local politicos and visiting Princetonians. If you want the cool 1960's Mad Men look, or just like the TNSIL style, this is it!
> 
> This is tagged a 42L, and runs true to size--see measurements below.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offers!
> 
> *Please PM with interest*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/dsc00435zc.jpg/
> 
> https://img509.imageshack.us/i/dsc00439zg.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00440h.jpg/
> 
> *Plus, it's been MOTH PROOFED!:*
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/dsc00441dc.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc00444to.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds and Tiger!*

*I've now added another tweed jacket--one made bespoke by Mervin S. Levine, of jazz fame--and several more shirts by Brooks, Hilditch, Bloomingdale's, and RL in the XL/17/17.5--35/36 range. Plus a Harvale tie! Please see below!*

I have two more much-loved tweed jackets to pass on, and some more information about my LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket...

As always, *offers are very welcome*--*please PM with interest*!

*1) 3/2 sack Harris tweed for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is a lovely trad. classic! The Harris tweed is a lovely heathery light brown with subtle flecks of dark cornflower heathered in, and the lapel roll is lovely. This is 1/4 lined with a single hook vent. It does have some damage to the liner (shown), but this is easily repaired or replaced. I think that this is around a 44R (or possibly a 42R-portly?) but please see measurements.

Asking *$30 shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5 
Chest: 22
Length: 30

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00525h.jpg/

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00526v.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00527b.jpg/

https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00528zu.jpg/

https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00529b.jpg/

Showing tweed texture and lining damage:

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc00530w.jpg/

Lining tear:

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/dsc00531.jpg/

Hook vent:

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00532sl.jpg/

*2) Harris Tweed jacket by Nordstrom.*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

*3) 44L LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket*

The trad. classic! This was recently discussed here, and so really needs no introduction:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=99206&highlight=flying+tigers

I'm passing this on after acquiring a replacement in my new (smaller) size!

This is the dark brown version, and is Thinsulate lined. There is some minor wear to the front, and wear to one of the front pockets, as shown. This is tagged a 44L and runs true.

Asking *$45 shipped* with delivery confirmation in CONUS

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24.25
Sleeve: 28 (to end of wool cuff); 25.75 (to end of leather)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 27.5 (to end of wool hem); 24.5 (to end of leather)

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dsc00538d.jpg/

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/dsc00542uo.jpg/

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/dsc00540s.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/dsc00543t.jpg/

*Additions:*

*A) Mervin S. Levine tweed jacket.*

This is a bespoke jacket, so please check measurements; my suspicion (given both when I bought this and the measurements below) is that this is c. 44R. But the measurements will tell! This is in excellent condition; I believe that it is fully canvassed. It has a double vent, and a ticket pocket. It's fully lined.

I posted some Levine jackets earlier, and included a link there to a New Yorker article on the jazz painist Joe Bushkin that mentioned the firm. This can be found here:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article%20For%20Site.pdf

*Asking $30, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19
Chest: 22.25
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 25.75 (plus 3")

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00563ws.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00564.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00565m.jpg/

https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00566u.jpg/

*B) Shirts!*

*1) 17.5, 44 (c. US 35 sleeve) Hilditch & Key.*

This is in Very Good condition; it has French cuffs, MOP buttons, and so on. It also has a small pen mark on the collar--see pictures. Hence just $22 shipped CONUS.

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/dsc00559w.jpg/

*2) Brooks Bros. 17.5-35.*

Straight collar, French cuff. Excellent condition.

Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/dsc00562h.jpg/

*3) Ralph Lauren, XL.*

Very Good condition; laundry mark on inner tail.

Asking $10 shipped in CONUS.

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/dsc00558pi.jpg/

*4) 17-35 OCBD; Peterborough for Bloomingdale's.*

Very Good/ Excellent condition. Made in USA.

Asking $12 shipped in CONUS.

https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00557ev.jpg/

*5) 17.5--34/35 BB straight collar, non-iron.*

Pictures coming! This is light blue with a mid-sized white overcheck. It's in Very Good condition. *$10*... or free with the other four!

*All FIVE shirts for $45 boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*C) Harvale emblematic tie.*

Made for a Birmingham bank, showing what I assume to be the bank! In Very Good condition. There was a discussion of Harvale here a while back, so now you can own a bit of trad. histoiry for just $12, shipped CONUS! 

Harvale discussion:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95996&highlight=harvale

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc00552mt.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00554du.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00553t.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

BB Blazer sold


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Bicentennial Bowtie - $10ppd - 1976 Era Conversion by BeauTiesLtd.

J. Press Presstige Donegal Mist tweed sportcoat 41R
*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

















Huntington 3/2 sack, 40R, camel color, leather buttons
$25 + S&H

39R/40R Harvard Co-Op Tweed Sportcoat 3 button sack.
Blue gray mix Harris Tweed
*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

US Navy ISSUE peacoat - 40R
Needs a dry cleaning, but is in great condition.
*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Reductions - I'm going to the Post Office tomorrow and would like this stuff out of my house. If the price still seems too high, please make an offer.



Cardinals5 said:


> A few more vintage items for sale. Everything in near perfect condition unless otherwise noted. Please PM with interest or questions. Sorry for some of the pictures, the clothing just needs a pressing as it was folded in my closet.
> 
> Vintage Aquascutum Car Coat, Made in England for NM, in something similar to lovat (greenish-brown). 100% wool. Fully lined.
> 
> Size: No tagged size
> Shoulders: 19
> Chest: 47
> Waist: 50
> BOC: 32
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> The coat is shaped like a slight "A". It has a covered placket
> 
> Condition: A few small wear spots (about 5 or 6), but hard to detect unless inspecting closely. If you purchase the coat and the wear spots (moth bites?) are too much for you, I'll gladly pay the return shipping. The collar seam under the collar needs to be resewn, but I never noticed when wearing it.
> 
> Price: $25 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman suit, brown and black herringbone with a white pinstripe, 2B, SB, flat front trousers. The cloth is fairly heavy - not quite a flannel, but close (sorry, I can't determine cloth weights just by feel). The right sleeve does not bell, it's just an effect of the angle at which I took the photo.
> 
> Jacket (half lined)
> Shoulders: 18 ½
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 43
> Sleeves: 24 (at least 1" to let out)
> BOC: 31
> 
> Trousers
> Outseam: 41 ½
> Inseam: 30" (3" to let out)
> Waist: 37 (1 ½ to let out)
> 
> Condition: Great, but the vent needs to be repaired on the inside of the coat.
> 
> Price: $37.50 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Cardinals5

Further price reductions. If still too high, please make an offer. This stuff will go to eBay on Friday.



Cardinals5 said:


> A couple of thrift finds for sale. Please PM with any interest.
> 
> 1.) This is a Jack Runnion 3/2 medium weight tweed sack that was "Tailored in the U.S.A. by American Craftsmen." Jack Runnion is one of the few surviving men's clothiers in Greenville, SC.
> 
> Shoulders: 19 ½" (natural shoulders, almost no padding)
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 41"
> BOC: 30"
> Sleeves: 24 ½"
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Not trad, but a Hickey Freeman sport coat - mini black-and-white houndstooth (with an absolutely faint blue windowpane) in a very lightweight fabric in the "Madison" model(?). The coat is half-canvassed.
> 
> Tagged: Size 44L (but please check measurements)
> Shoulders: 19 ¾"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44 ½"
> BOC: 32 ¾"
> Sleeves: 25 ½"
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

EVT--PM sent on Press and Coop tweeds! I'm hoping that the length and sleeves will work for me.... :teacha:

*EDIT*: Alas, just a bit too short for me.... Someone really needs to grab these; the Press in particular is just gorgeous!


----------



## Joe Tradly

All,

Anyone in need of a pair of 10 1/2 AE Park Avenues? I have a pair, practically new (worn twice). Uppers are 10/10, soles have minor scuffing, 9/10. Box and shoe bags intact. Happy to provide pictures upon request. Here's a stock shot:



Retail $325 new. I'd like $240 shipped.

JB


----------



## CMDC

Reposting these w/price reductions. Both are in virtually new condition.

Paul Stuart grey flannel suit. Jacket is 2B darted; pants are flat front and cuffed. Tagged 40L

Length 33 from top of collar
Sleeve 25
Chest 42
Shoulder 18
Pants 34X30

$75 conus




























Southwick Double Breasted charcoal pinstripe suit. Pants are flat front and cuffed.

Length 33 from top of collar
Sleeve 25.5
Chest 42
Shoulder 17
Pants 34X30

$75 conus


----------



## dizzyfan

PM sent on EVT's J Press tweed jacket and Pea Coat.


----------



## Connemara

That Southwick DB is very nice!


----------



## Coleman

PM sent on EVT's Co-op, if it hasn't been grabbed.


----------



## Acacian

*Another price reduction...*

Now down to just *$20 *for the Southwick jacket!



Acacian said:


> ...including shipping to CONUS.
> 
> I bought this from a member here and unfortunately must part with it.
> 
> It is s GREAT jacket, but the size isn't quite right. It is tagged 40S as the original seller indicates, but it is more of a 40R in practice. The length is 31.5" from the bottom on the collar in back, and the sleeves are 25.25" (from the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam to the middle of the end of the sleeve).
> 
> Sleeves can be taken out about another half inch or so if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more pictures in the original post:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1006557&postcount=6146
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

Joe Tradly said:


> All,
> 
> Anyone in need of a pair of 10 1/2 AE Park Avenues?


JB, just curious, but are you wearing other black captoes or are these just not working for you size wise?

PAs are my go-to black captoes. It's hard to go wrong with them if they're your size.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> JB, just curious, but are you wearing other black captoes or are these just not working for you size wise?
> 
> PAs are my go-to black captoes. It's hard to go wrong with them if they're your size.


good question. should have addressed this in my first post. I just bought the BB blucher captoe, which, although less formal than the PA, I prefer.

JB


----------



## AlanC

^No reason you had to address it. I just wondered. Your shoe wardrobe restraint is admirable. Me, I'd just keep those PAs around for the day when I might wear them.


----------



## Got Shell?

Hate to sell these black shell cordovan BB LHS, but I need a 9 and they have only been worn 2 or 3 times since restoration. They were heavily worn, but came back from Alden looking new. They were originally size 9.5 E, but are now a 9.5D, due to restoration. I have a pair of #8 in a 9.5D, and these are identical to them after restoration. They obviously have almost new soles and the shell is in exceptional condition with no cuts or holes, they can hardly be distinguished from new by the uppers. They retail for about $600. They come with bags and box from Alden, as well as shell cordovan brochure. $215 shipped CONUS / paypal gift


----------



## AlanC

Thinning out the bow tie rack a little.

Prices are delivered CONUS, Paypal.

Individually:
Hanauer: $20 -- SOLD
Beau Ties: $18
Land's End: $15
No name made in USA: $15


----------



## jfkemd

*southwick blazer*

Southwick 3/2 sack Navy Blue Blazer
Marked as 41 Reg
no flaws.
lapped seams
flap pockets
single vent
fully lined

shoulders: 19
armpits: 22
sleeves: 24.5
length from the bottom of the collar: 30.25

$45 shipped CONUS


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduced on Donegal Tweed*

Price Reduced to $30



MDunle3199 said:


> Donegal Tweed Jacket for Sale. 2 Button darted with full lining. Patch and flap pockets. Made in U.S.A
> 
> Looks to be about a 40R; please see measurements. Asking $30 shipped in the lower 48 states.
> 
> Armpit to armpit 18 inches
> Shoulder seam to seam 17.5 inches
> Sleeve 26 inches
> Chest 40 inches
> Length 32 3/4 inches


----------



## Duke 202

jfkemd said:


> Southwick 3/2 sack Navy Blue Blazer
> Marked as 41 Reg
> no flaws.
> lapped seams
> flap pockets
> single vent
> fully lined
> 
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 24.5
> length from the bottom of the collar: 30.25
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0001-9.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0006-2.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0003-7.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0010-3.jpg


Will be happy to buy if you provide me with details such as how to pay.

Thanks,

Duke 202

_Edit: Please remove image tags when quoting an item with multiple pics to help keep the thread from becoming overly cluttered--thanks! --AlanC_


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

Price drops on some items from my earlier posts! All prices include shipping in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

1) *Size 48 Scottish lambswool sweater* from The Scotch House (opposite Harrods, in London), bought new and since unworn, now *$22*.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013474&postcount=6258

2) *Size 42L vintage classic TNSIL tweed jacket*, now *$29*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013691&postcount=6261

3) Size 44 *Barney's of New York buttery-soft brown leather jacket*, now *$40*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013459&postcount=6257

4) *15.5 Gieves & Hawkes shirt*, French cuffs, now *$20*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013459&postcount=6257

5) *17.5/17/XL Hilditch & Key, Brooks Bros., RL, Bloomingdale's shirts*--*5 for $45*!

6) *Harvale emblematic tie*, *$9*

(6) and (7) are here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1015481&postcount=6292

Also, my 44L LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket ($45), the c 42-44 3/2 Harris tweed sack from Princeton's The English Shop ($30) from my recent posts are all available!

*Now claimed:* The Scotch House cashmere scarf, Mervin S. Levine jacket.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Barbour Crieff Tweed Cap



Brand new in package, I bought it in the tent-sale and it doesn't fit me. I am a 7 1/4 and that it is tagged, but fits more like a 7 3/8 or 7 1/2.

$30ppd


----------



## jfkemd

SOLD pending funds.



jfkemd said:


> Southwick 3/2 sack Navy Blue Blazer
> Marked as 41 Reg
> no flaws.
> lapped seams
> flap pockets
> single vent
> fully lined
> 
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 24.5
> length from the bottom of the collar: 30.25
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0001-9.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0006-2.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0003-7.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0010-3.jpg


_Edit: Please remove image tags when quoting a sold item to help keep the thread from becoming overly cluttered--thanks! --AlanC_


----------



## a4audi08

hi everyone , would like $25 shipped CONUS
BB longsleeve polo/rugby sz L - excellent condition
chest: 23.5' across at pits
sleeves: 36
length (FROM BOTTOM OF COLLAR): 30.5
shoulders: 20
https://i35.tinypic.com/91jqs5.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/2wn8opv.jpg


----------



## Got Shell?

*Dropped to $200 shipped CONUS*

Dropped to $200 shipped CONUS


Got Shell? said:


> Hate to sell these black shell cordovan BB LHS, but I need a 9 and they have only been worn 2 or 3 times since restoration. They were heavily worn, but came back from Alden looking new. They were originally size 9.5 E, but are now a 9.5D, due to restoration. I have a pair of #8 in a 9.5D, and these are identical to them after restoration. They obviously have almost new soles and the shell is in exceptional condition with no cuts or holes, they can hardly be distinguished from new by the uppers. They retail for about $600. They come with bags and box from Alden, as well as shell cordovan brochure. $215 shipped CONUS / paypal gift
> 
> Dropped to $200 shipped CONUS


Dropped to $200 shipped CONUS


----------



## Jovan

Duke 202 said:


> Will be happy to buy if you provide me with details such as how to pay.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Duke 202
> 
> _Edit: Please remove image tags when quoting an item with multiple pics to help keep the thread from becoming overly cluttered--thanks! --AlanC_


Use private messaging.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Merino Wool Sweater XL - Made in Italy*

Brooks Brothers Merino Wool sweater. Size XL and Made in Italy. Asking $35 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

Price drops on items remaining in this post!

I'd like to move these out of my closet and into yours, so the Bean Flying Tigers jackets is now just $42, boxed and shipped in CONUS, $35 or offer for five shirts, including a Hilditch & Key and Brooks, and other tradly bargains! :icon_smile:

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have two more much-loved tweed jackets to pass on, and some more information about my LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket...
> 
> As always, *offers are very welcome*--*please PM with interest*!
> 
> *1) 3/2 sack Harris tweed for The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> This is a lovely trad. classic! The Harris tweed is a lovely heathery light brown with subtle flecks of dark cornflower heathered in, and the lapel roll is lovely. This is 1/4 lined with a single hook vent. It does have some damage to the liner (shown), but this is easily repaired or replaced. I think that this is around a 44R (or possibly a 42R-portly?) but please see measurements.
> 
> Asking *now $25 shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00525h.jpg/
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00526v.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00527b.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00528zu.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00529b.jpg/
> 
> Showing tweed texture and lining damage:
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc00530w.jpg/
> 
> Lining tear:
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/dsc00531.jpg/
> 
> Hook vent:
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00532sl.jpg/
> 
> *2) Harris Tweed jacket by Nordstrom.*
> 
> *CLAIMED--thank you!*
> 
> *3) 44L LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket*
> 
> The trad. classic! This was recently discussed here, and so really needs no introduction:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=99206&highlight=flying+tigers
> 
> I'm passing this on after acquiring a replacement in my new (smaller) size!
> 
> This is the dark brown version, and is Thinsulate lined. There is some minor wear to the front, and wear to one of the front pockets, as shown. This is tagged a 44L and runs true.
> 
> Asking *now* *$42 shipped* with delivery confirmation in CONUS
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24.25
> Sleeve: 28 (to end of wool cuff); 25.75 (to end of leather)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 27.5 (to end of wool hem); 24.5 (to end of leather)
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dsc00538d.jpg/
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/dsc00542uo.jpg/
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/dsc00540s.jpg/
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/dsc00543t.jpg/
> 
> *B) Shirts!*
> 
> *1) 17.5, 44 (c. US 35 sleeve) Hilditch & Key.*
> 
> This is in Very Good condition; it has French cuffs, MOP buttons, and so on. It also has a small pen mark on the collar--see pictures. Hence just now $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/dsc00559w.jpg/
> 
> *2) Brooks Bros. 17.5-35.*
> 
> Straight collar, French cuff. Excellent condition.
> 
> Asking now $18 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/dsc00562h.jpg/
> 
> *3) Ralph Lauren, XL.*
> 
> Very Good condition; laundry mark on inner tail.
> 
> Asking $9 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/dsc00558pi.jpg/
> 
> *4) 17-35 OCBD; Peterborough for Bloomingdale's.*
> 
> Very Good/ Excellent condition. Made in USA.
> 
> Asking $10 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00557ev.jpg/
> 
> *5) 17.5--34/35 BB straight collar, non-iron.*
> 
> Pictures coming! This is light blue with a mid-sized white overcheck. It's in Very Good condition. *$9*... or free with the other four!
> 
> *All FIVE shirts for $35 boxed and shipped in CONUS!*
> 
> *C) Harvale emblematic tie.*
> 
> Made for a Birmingham bank, showing what I assume to be the bank! In Very Good condition. There was a discussion of Harvale here a while back, so now you can own a bit of trad. history for just $9, shipped CONUS!
> 
> Harvale discussion:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95996&highlight=harvale
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc00552mt.jpg/
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00554du.jpg/
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00553t.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Sweater vest and cardigan today. Please PM with interest or questions.

1. Fantastic colors on this Alan Paine argyle Shetland wool sweater vest, Made in England

Condition: Perfect

Tagged Size: 44
Chest: 46"
Length: 28½" 

Price: $22.50 shipped in the CONUS
























2. Land's End argyle cardigan sweater, 100% lamb's wool, Made in China, 5 perfect leather buttons, two front patch pockets

Condition: Perfect (spots are from camera lens)

Tagged Size: Large
Shoulders: 17½" 
Chest: 45"
Length: 27½" 
Sleeves: 25" (uncuffed)

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS


----------



## AlanC

^Great sweaters. Alan Paine was an independent Trad shop staple.


----------



## oudinot1815

Not sure if this is the best place to post, but do 36R suits or sportcoats ever show up here? I've been searching through the thread, and I'm wondering if it's just a lost cause given my rare size.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> ^Great sweaters. Alan Paine was an independent Trad shop staple.


Thanks Alan. I really liked your Alan Paine on the Exchange a couple of days ago, but it wouldn't fit me. I'm still on the hunt for an Alan Paine shetland of my own.


----------



## Got Shell?

*$190 shipped CONUS*

$190 shipped CONUS


Got Shell? said:


> Hate to sell these black shell cordovan BB LHS, but I need a 9 and they have only been worn 2 or 3 times since restoration. They were heavily worn, but came back from Alden looking new. They were originally size 9.5 E, but are now a 9.5D, due to restoration. I have a pair of #8 in a 9.5D, and these are identical to them after restoration. They obviously have almost new soles and the shell is in exceptional condition with no cuts or holes, they can hardly be distinguished from new by the uppers. They retail for about $600. They come with bags and box from Alden, as well as shell cordovan brochure. $215 shipped CONUS / paypal gift


$190 shipped CONUS


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
Good looking shoe. After alden restoration the shoes look brand new. Good deal for 9.5D


----------



## Orgetorix

*Several items...*

A few miscellaneous items; all prices include shipping in the CONUS.

Black AE Park Avenues, 11.5C. They're well worn and may need new soles before too long, but they still have some wear left and are perfectly recraftable. The uppers are in good shape and still take a great shine. $SOLD PP.

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5915.jpg

Black AE Stanfords, 11.5D. Also well used, but also still serviceable. A few scratches near the toe of the right shoe. $20.










Polo RL charcoal flannels. Lovely heavyweight flannel. Pleated, no cuffs, suspender buttons. 34" waist, 31.5" inseam with 2.5" to let down. $SOLD PP.

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5920.jpg

Brooks Brothers NWOT khaki Hudson chinos. These came from the thrift shop where the local BB sends stuff they can't sell. Tags have been removed, but they're in perfect condition. Flat front, no cuffs. 34" waist, 32" inseam. $30.










BB pima cotton quarter-zip sweater. Also NWOT, from the same thrift store. Size tag has been removed, but it fits like a XL or XXL. 54" pit to pit, 29" length not including collar. $30.










PM me with questions or if you're interested in anything.


----------



## thebot

*2 Barbour Wool Shetland Sweaters and a Rugby Shirt*

I have two brand new Barbour sweaters size Large purchased at the outlet store. Made in Scotland and very nice quality. Just a tad too small for me. I am selling for price paid which is $25 for all items (and $7 shipping, if you buy by multiple items, shipping = $10). The red/orange sweater is lambswool cashmere (might have paid $30 for that, but ohh well! -- I am thankful for finding this forum!) and the brown sweater is lambswool and also has a small barbour logo in brown (not highly visible). The rugby jersey is size XL. If interested, send a PM. Thank you!


----------



## thebot

thebot said:


> I have two brand new Barbour sweaters size Large purchased at the outlet store. Made in Scotland and very nice quality. Just a tad too small for me. I am selling for price paid which is $25 for all items (and $7 shipping, if you buy by multiple items, shipping = $10). The red/orange sweater is lambswool cashmere (might have paid $30 for that, but ohh well! -- I am thankful for finding this forum!) and the brown sweater is lambswool and also has a small barbour logo in brown (not highly visible). The rugby jersey is size XL. If interested, send a PM. Thank you!


Here is a link to the photos..

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## jfkemd

*nordstrom cashmere jacket*

this is a bit different from what I usually offer here, but a nice coat nonetheless.

John Nordstrom Loro Piana Cashmere Sportscoat
no flaws
single breasted
double vents
marked as 41 R and made in Canada

measurements
shoulders: 19.5
armpits 22
sleeves: 25.25
length from bottom of the collar: 30.5

would like $45 shipped, CONUS





































took a picture of it hung up with a hanger to show what the shoulders look like and for perspective purposes


----------



## 32rollandrock

oudinot1815 said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post, but do 36R suits or sportcoats ever show up here? I've been searching through the thread, and I'm wondering if it's just a lost cause given my rare size.


Stick around--just about everything you can imagine eventually shows up here. The patient lion gets the wildebeest.


----------



## Acacian

*Vintage H. Freeman and Son trad overcoat*

Tried to sell this over the summer and got no takers. But now that the season is here, I thought I'd try again.

This is a very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.

I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.

This 50 year old coat is in just awesome shape. I thought it was much newer until I did the research. There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and I'm sure it could be easily sewn up.

It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.

The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.

*There's no size label on it, but I'd say it'd great for someone who wears a 42 or maybe 41 suit.* I'm a 40 and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:


Length from top of collar: 41"
Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
This would probably work best for the shorter guy, as I am 5' 7", and the length is perfect at the knee for me.

Professionally dry cleaned.

*Price is $50 shipped to any US location (and this is a heavyish coat...).*

Thanks very much.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

*Updates and price drops!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> 1) *Size 48 Scottish lambswool sweater* from The Scotch House (opposite Harrods, in London), bought new and since unworn, now *$22*.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013474&postcount=6258
> 
> 2) *Size 42L vintage classic TNSIL tweed jacket*, now *Claimed*
> 
> 3) Size 44 *Barney's of New York buttery-soft brown leather jacket*, now *$35*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013459&postcount=6257
> 
> 4) *15.5 Gieves & Hawkes shirt*, French cuffs, now *Claimed*
> 
> 5) *17.5/17/XL Hilditch & Key, RL, Bloomingdale's shirts*--*4 for $30*!
> 
> *(Link to pictures below)*
> 
> 6) *Harvale emblematic tie*, *$9*
> 
> *(5) and (6) are here:*
> 
> _(Please note that the BB French cuff shirt is now claimed)_
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1015481&postcount=6292
> 
> 7) *44L LL Bean Flying Tigers* leather jacket, $42 (likely final drop)
> 
> *(Link to pictures below)*
> 
> 8) *c. 42-44 Harris tweed 3/2 sack* from Princeton's The English Shop, $30
> 
> *(7) and (8) are here:*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1015481&postcount=6292
> 
> 9) *Blackwatch tartan trousers*, c. 34/27.5-29, $12
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1014602&postcount=6277


----------



## linklaw

PM sent on EastVillageTrad's Barbour cap.


----------



## Window

*Dexter longwings 10.5D $80 shipped CONUS*

Sort of an antique reddish pebble grain. They are in very good condition. They have a number of dark marks but it's not that bad. Send me a offer too if you want.


----------



## jfkemd

Sold pending funds.



jfkemd said:


> this is a bit different from what I usually offer here, but a nice coat nonetheless.
> 
> John Nordstrom Loro Piana Cashmere Sportscoat
> no flaws
> single breasted
> double vents
> marked as 41 R and made in Canada
> 
> measurements
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits 22
> sleeves: 25.25
> length from bottom of the collar: 30.5
> 
> would like $45 shipped, CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a picture of it hung up with a hanger to show what the shoulders look like and for perspective purposes


----------



## TweedyDon

These are priced to move, but as always I welcome offers! Prices include boxed and tracked shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Double-breasted Brooks Brothers suit.*

This is a beautiful suit in excellent condition. I purchased it from here last year, and have since shrunk out of it.  It's a classic dark charcoal with a lovely pinstripe, and is single-vented. The trousers have the classic small back "v" and suspender buttons as well as belt loops. This is in excellent condition!

I believe that it's a size 44L with 38/33 cuffed trousers, but please see measurements.

This has been freshly dry cleaned!

Asking *$45* (less than I paid, I believe?) just to move it quickly.

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve: 26.25
Chest: 22 (please note that this is double-breasted, and hence the chest measurement seems smaller than it should for a 44.)
Length: 32.25

Trousers:

Waist, measured flat: 19.25
Inseam: 33
Cuff: 1.5

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/dsc00603.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc00606i.jpg/

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/dsc00605a.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc00604e.jpg/

*2) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack.*

*Claimed, pending payment*

This is a beautiful jacket! It has a lovely lapel roll, and is made of British wool. Two button cuffs with leather-covered "football" buttons, single vent. This is in excellent condition!

I believe that this is a 38/39L, but please see measurements.

Measurements:

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder; 17.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Length: 31

Asking *$45*

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc00595p.jpg/

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dsc00602h.jpg/

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/dsc00596r.jpg/

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/dsc00597r.jpg/

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/dsc00598b.jpg/

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dsc00599s.jpg/


----------



## TommyDawg

*any items for boys / teen?*

Hi gentlemen. I love the thread here, and have found some good items at good prices. I am now trying to see if there might be some members here who have sons coming of age looking to move some clothing.

My son is 13, and is beginning to have need for an occaisional sport coat, jacket or decent shirt and pants. Like any kid, he will outgrow anything before it can wear out, especially if its 'nice' clothes that he will only wear occaisionally at most.

So, here's what I am looking for. He's on the smallish side, maybe 5'2", 96 lbs. I believe in a boys jacket that would be a size 14. Anyone have a navy blazer or other odd sportcoat? Would also be interested in some OCBD's, or decent slacks, even kahkis, etc. He is also looking for an ivory or white suit for a spring event.

I'm open for any suggestions or offers. I would also agree that as possible, I would turn items back to the group when we are done, to try and keep this going. Please respond if you think you have some items of interest.

Thanks guys!

Tom D.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Anglo-Scots goodies!*

More closet cleaning! As always, offers welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers.*

All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome.

*1) Size 46 Scottish cashmere sweater.*

*Claimed*

I bought this new from Harrods of London some years ago, and it's been sitting in my closet unworn since. I've now shrunk out of it, so here's your chance for a bargain.

This is by Pringle of Scotland, and is in excellent condition. It DOES, however, smell very faintly of mothballs when you press your face up to it, so it'll need to be handwashed or dry cleaned. *Hence only asking $35* .

EDIT: As AlanC below notes, just an airing will eliminate the very, very faint smell of mothballs that this has--so no need to dry clean or wash! So, this is now an even better deal at $35! 

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00608kj.jpg/

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dsc00609u.jpg/

*2) c. 16/32 bespoke Hilditch & Key shirt.*

I recently purchased this from ebay as I need new dress shirts in the 16/16.5 range, and this should have fit me.... Had the eBay seller not measured teh sleeve length to the end of the French cuffs, and not the fold! 

This is bespoke, and measures to around a 16-32, but please see measurements below. It's in Very Good condition, but it does have a small fray on the collar (shown) and a laundry tag on the interior collar (shown).

I won't try to get my money back on this (!), but *$18* would be good.

*Measurements:*

Armpit to armpit: 23.75
Length BOC: 34.25
Sleeve (from middle of back to French cuff fold): c.32
Neck: 16 (button to buttonhole).

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/dsc00610z.jpg/

https://img510.imageshack.us/i/dsc00611q.jpg/

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/dsc00612r.jpg/

*3) Ties!*

I have three wool tartan ties to pass on from my extensive tartan collection; these are either duplicates or just never get worn. All are in excellent condition! Asking $15 each; take $3 off each additional tie bought.

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/dsc00590a.jpg/

https://img510.imageshack.us/i/dsc00593n.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/dsc00594s.jpg/

a) Edgar of Scotland: width 3.5"

b) Lochcarron of Scotland: width 3.25"

c) Brooks Brothers: width 3.5"


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> *1) Size 46 Scottish cashmere sweater.*
> 
> ...
> This is by Pringle of Scotland, and is in excellent condition. It DOES, however, smell very faintly of mothballs when you press your face up to it, so it'll need to be handwashed or dry cleaned. *Hence only asking $35* .


Simply allowing it to air outside for a day or two will really help that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*NWOT Canvas-and-leather Sperry Topsiders 9M*

These show no signs of having feet inside them. Navy canvas and leather. $20 CONUS or swap. I'm 44S (44R also works), 36, 18/34, 8.5D and 7 3/8 with a fondness for bow ties.

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/101_0436.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/101_0437.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/101_0440.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/101_0439.jpg


----------



## Jovan

Window: I have those exact longwings, but I no longer wear them with suits. However, I'm sure they'll get some use in winter as casual wear.


----------



## Got Shell?

*DRopped to $180*

DRopped to $180



Got Shell? said:


> Hate to sell these black shell cordovan BB LHS, but I need a 9 and they have only been worn 2 or 3 times since restoration. They were heavily worn, but came back from Alden looking new. They were originally size 9.5 E, but are now a 9.5D, due to restoration. I have a pair of #8 in a 9.5D, and these are identical to them after restoration. They obviously have almost new soles and the shell is in exceptional condition with no cuts or holes, they can hardly be distinguished from new by the uppers. They retail for about $600. They come with bags and box from Alden, as well as shell cordovan brochure. $215 shipped CONUS / paypal gift


DRopped to $180


----------



## Cardinals5

Alan Paine sweater vest sold, price reduction on the LLB cardigan. More great stuff coming later today.



Cardinals5 said:


> 2. Land's End argyle cardigan sweater, 100% lamb's wool, Made in China, 5 perfect leather buttons, two front patch pockets
> 
> Condition: Perfect (spots are from camera lens)
> 
> Tagged Size: Large
> Shoulders: 17½"
> Chest: 45"
> Length: 27½"
> Sleeves: 25" (uncuffed)
> 
> Price: Sold


----------



## Cardinals5

BIG SALE TODAY

Please PM with interest or any questions.

1. This is a gorgeous Brooks Brothers "BrooksTweed" made of 100% shetland wool (check out the fine hairs in the photos), Made in the USA, SB, 2B darted

Condition: Perfect, I see no flaws whatsoever. I would call this the perfect sport coat and would love to keep it, but it's just a bit too big in the shoulders.

Tagged size: 41R
Shoulders: 20
BOC: 30.5
Sleeves: 23.25 (about 2" to let out)
Chest: 43.5
Waist: 42
Lining: full

Price: $75.00 shipped in CONUS (It's a bit steep, but this is a beautiful coat)































2. Made in the USA Southwick SB, 2B darted, POW check (great colors, see 2nd pic), horn buttons (I think), with medium padding in shoulders (not natural shoulders, but also not gladiator style). It must be 100% wool, but there's no tag.

Condition: Excellent

Tagged size: 40R
Shoulders: 19.75
BOC: 30.5
Sleeves: 23 (about 2" to let out)
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Lining: full

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS

















3. Another trad classic from H. Oritsky. This is a 3/2 roll, tweed sack coat (not as thick as Harris Tweed) with great leather buttons. Union tags so I assume Made in USA.

Condition: Excellent

Tagged size: no tagged size (about a 43/44R)
Shoulders: 19.25
BOC: 30.5
Sleeves 24
Chest: 47
Waist: 44
Lining: Half

Price: Sold, pending payment
























4. Marc Jeffries, Made in Britain, Cashmere-blend DB overcoat with peaked lapels.
Fabric Content: Casmere (50%), Wool (30%), Nylon (10%), Other (10%). This was my overcoat last year, but this year I got a Press overcoat so out this goes. I'm a 39R and this coat is slim and shaped, but I could wear a sport coat underneath.

Condition: Very good to excellent

Tagged size: No tagged size (a slim 39/40R or a 38R)
Shoulders: 18.25
Chest: 42.5
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 23.5
BOC: 40
Lining: full

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS































5. Older Brooks Brothers blazer (see tags), SB, 2B vented, Made in USA, 100% wool.

Condition: Excellent, but there is a small snag on right elbow (see pics). I wore this coat for two years and no one every noticed. It would make a great starter or travel blazer.

Tagged size: 42R
Shoulders: 20
BOC: 31
Sleeves: 23.5
Chest: 44
Waist: 42

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS
























I also picked up 3 almost mint condition MTM Tom James (2 Executive Collection, 1 Corporate Image) sport coats today. All were made for the same person. All are SB darted (POW flannel with blue windowpane, black and gray herringbone tweed, and a darker houndstooth). 

All are about a 42R/L
Shoulders: 20
BOC: 32
Sleeve: 25.25
Chest: 46
Waist: 43

PM with any interest and I'll send pictures otherwise they'll probably go straight to eBay as Tom James isn't very tradly.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A couple of recent BB XL sport shirts in great condition:
$15+shipping each, $25+shipping for both or just make an offer

1) light on darker blue gingham



2) dark navy blue check


----------



## oudinot1815

32rollandrock said:


> Stick around--just about everything you can imagine eventually shows up here. The patient lion gets the wildebeest.


Thanks - I'll keep a close eye here.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Putting summer stuff away, and taking the opportunity to cull some madras.

*Gant "Authentic Indian Madras"*
Size large, half sleeve
3-button collar, locker loop, pen pocket on chest
Color is much more orange & purple than appears in picture.
$20+shipping/offer

*Polo Madras Popover*
Made in India 
3-button placket, short sleeves, 3-button collar, locker loop, non-shirttail hem
no logo, chest pocket
$25+shipping/offer

*Polo Plaid*
This is just a lightweight short sleeve plaid shirt, white, pink and green.
Large, nNo cool details, with the polo logo.
$10+shipping/offer


----------



## Cardinals5

*Trousers*

Some trousers today.

Other items still for sale (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1017558&postcount=6343)

(https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1017569&postcount=6344)

Please PM with interest or any questions.

1. Bills Khakis wide-wale cords (8-wale) in the classic M1 model with reverse pleats. 

Color: Oatmeal (second pic is more accurate color)

Condition: Very good, no marks or wear spots of any kind, but they've been worn.

Tagged size: 38 (please read actual measurements)

Waist: 36
Outseam: 41.25
Inseam: 30.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.75 to let out)
Rise: 10
Uncuffed

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS

















2. Bills Khakis 100% wool, flat front trousers with ribbed texture (see third pic)

Color: light brown

Condition: Excellent

Tagged size: 38 (please read actual measurements)

Waist: 36
Outseam: 40.25
Inseam: 29.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.75 to let out)
Rise: 10
Uncuffed

Price: Sold
























3. Brooks Brothers "346" (factory store) wide-wale cords (9-wale) with pleats.

Color: Navy blue

Condition: Excellent, worn and washed twice

Tagged size: 35/32 (please read actual measurements)

Waist: 35
Outseam: 40.75
Inseam: 32 (from bottom of zipper) (with 1" to let out)
Rise: 8.5
Uncuffed

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS


----------



## dizzyfan

Now $20 including shipping to CONUS. PM me before I take it to Goodwill on Friday.



dizzyfan said:


> Now $30 (or PM with offer). Thanks!





dizzyfan said:


> I thrifted this suit, but it just doesn't fit. I'd like to get $35 (including shipping to CONUS).
> 
> The label reads Corbin, Ltd: The Young Men's Shop, Charlottesville, VA. The suit is made in the USA. The jacket is half lined, undarted, 2 button, single vented. Pants are flat front and cuffed. In very good shape -- no visible damage. Needs to be dry cleaned.
> 
> Measurements as follows:
> for Jacket
> Chest: 22 1/2 in
> Waist: 21 in
> Shoulders: 18 3/4 in
> Length: 30.5 in
> Sleeve length: 23 in
> 
> Pants
> inseam: 27 in
> waist (across): 17 in


----------



## AlanC

Take any remaining tie for $12 or all three for $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal.



AlanC said:


> Thinning out the bow tie rack a little.
> 
> Prices are delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> Individually:
> Hanauer: $20 -- SOLD
> Beau Ties: $18
> Land's End: $15
> No name made in USA: $15


----------



## MDunle3199

*J. Press Pink/White Candy Stripe Shirt 16-33 $25*

J. Press pink/white candy stripe button down. Size 16-33. Non-flap pocket. In good condition. $25 shipped to lower 48 states, PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Donegal Tweed Jacket $25*

Final Price Reduction before eBay



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduced to $25


----------



## MDunle3199

*J. Press Tie $12*

$12 shipped to lower 48. Please PM if interested. Tie is 3 1/4 inches wide.


----------



## Acacian

*Price cut to $40 or trade*

Price cut to $40 *or* a 1-for-1 trade for either:
1. a decent used pair of Allen Edmonds dress shoes in 9E (wide) (but no loafers), or
2. a piece of Orvis luggage (no wheels, please), or
3. a copy of The Last Days of Disco on DVD (2009 Criterion Edition)

Thanks!



Acacian said:


> Tried to sell this over the summer and got no takers. But now that the season is here, I thought I'd try again.
> 
> This is a very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.
> 
> I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.
> 
> This 50 year old coat is in just awesome shape. I thought it was much newer until I did the research. There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and I'm sure it could be easily sewn up.
> 
> It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.
> 
> The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.
> 
> *There's no size label on it, but I'd say it'd great for someone who wears a 42 or maybe 41 suit.* I'm a 40 and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Length from top of collar: 41"
> Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
> Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
> Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
> This would probably work best for someone in the 5'6" to 5'8" range, as I am 5' 7", and the length is perfect at the knee for me.
> 
> Professionally dry cleaned.
> 
> *Price is $40 shipped to any US location (and this is a heavyish coat...).*
> 
> Thanks very much.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction BB XL Shetland Sweater*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Brooks Brothers Merino Wool sweater. Size XL and Made in Italy. Asking $30 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers Sweaters*

Plum Color Lambswool. Size Small. SOLD Pending Funds

Maroon Sweater Size Large. 88% Merino Wool, 10% Nylon, 2% Spandex. Asking $25 shipped to lower 48. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Southwick Sport Coat 42 Tall*

Southwick sport coat for sale. Size 42 Tall. Glen plaid with maroon and purple windowpane. 2 Button and darted (sorry) Asking $40 shipped to the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.

Measurements are

Sleeve 27 inches
Length 34 inches
Shoulder 19.5 inches
Armpit 20.5 inches


----------



## Cardinals5

Price reductions



Cardinals5 said:


> Please PM with interest or any questions.
> 
> 1. Made in the USA Southwick SB, 2B darted, POW check (great colors, see 2nd pic), horn buttons (I think), with medium padding in shoulders (not natural shoulders, but also not gladiator style). It must be 100% wool, but there's no tag.
> 
> Condition: Excellent
> 
> Tagged size: 40R
> Shoulders: 19.75
> BOC: 30.5
> Sleeves: 23 (about 2" to let out)
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: $32.50 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Marc Jeffries, Made in Britain, Cashmere-blend DB overcoat with peaked lapels.
> 
> Fabric Content: Casmere (50%), Wool (30%), Nylon (10%), Other (10%). This was my overcoat last year, but this year I got a Press overcoat so out this goes. I'm a 39R and this coat is slim and shaped, but I could wear a sport coat underneath.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent
> 
> Tagged size: No tagged size (a slim 39/40R or a 38R)
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Chest: 42.5
> Waist: 40
> Sleeves: 23.5
> BOC: 40
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Older Brooks Brothers blazer (see tags), SB, 2B vented, Made in USA, 100% wool.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, but there is a small snag on right elbow (see pics). I wore this coat for two years and no one every noticed. It would make a great starter or travel blazer.
> 
> Tagged size: 42R
> Shoulders: 20
> BOC: 31
> Sleeves: 23.5
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42
> 
> Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up 3 almost mint condition MTM Tom James (2 Executive Collection, 1 Corporate Image) sport coats today. All were made for the same person. All are SB darted (POW flannel with blue windowpane, black and gray herringbone tweed, and a darker houndstooth).
> 
> All are about a 42R/L
> Shoulders: 20
> BOC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 43
> 
> PM with any interest and I'll send pictures otherwise they'll probably go straight to eBay as Tom James isn't very tradly.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price reductions



Cardinals5 said:


> Please PM with interest or any questions.
> 
> 1. Bills Khakis wide-wale cords (8-wale) in the classic M1 model with reverse pleats.
> 
> Color: Oatmeal (second pic is more accurate color)
> 
> Condition: Very good, no marks or wear spots of any kind, but they've been worn.
> 
> Tagged size: 38 (please read actual measurements)
> 
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41.25
> Inseam: 30.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.75 to let out)
> Rise: 10
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers "346" (factory store) wide-wale cords (9-wale) with pleats.
> 
> Color: Navy blue
> 
> Condition: Excellent, worn and washed twice
> 
> Tagged size: 35/32 (please read actual measurements)
> 
> Waist: 35
> Outseam: 40.75
> Inseam: 32 (from bottom of zipper) (with 1" to let out)
> Rise: 8.5
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $18.50 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Window

Window said:


> Sort of an antique reddish pebble grain. They are in very good condition. They have a number of dark marks, but not bad.


Price now $50 shipped conus! Size 10.5 D


----------



## AlanC

^I may have missed it, but what's the size on the pebble grain longwings?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have an essentially new, mint condition Hart Schaffner Marx "Gold" blazer.
46L, 2-button, darted, made in the USA
It has these nice silver/pewter type buttons that I was planning to remove and add to my favorite blazer, but I feel a bit guilty about chopping up such a nice coat (and I realized I'd have "HSM" buttons on a BB coat, which drives me crazy).
Would anyone be at all interested? $50/offers


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

Price drops on remaining items--*please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> Also available:
> 
> A) *Hilditch & Key bespoke shirt*, c. 16-32, *$18*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1017473&postcount=6338
> 
> B) *3 wool tartan ties*, now *$12* each (multiple discount still applies):
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1017473&postcount=6338
> 
> C) *DB Brooks Brooks charcoal pinstripe suit*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> D) *Size 48 The Scotch House lambswool sweater*, unworn, $20
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013474&postcount=6258
> 
> E) *Size 44 Barney's of New York leather jacket*, now $30
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013459&postcount=6257
> 
> *1) 3/2 sack Harris tweed for The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> This is a lovely trad. classic! The Harris tweed is a lovely heathery light brown with subtle flecks of dark cornflower heathered in, and the lapel roll is lovely. This is 1/4 lined with a single hook vent. It does have some damage to the liner (shown), but this is easily repaired or replaced. I think that this is around a 44R (or possibly a 42R-portly?) but please see measurements.
> 
> Now asking *$25 shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00525h.jpg/
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00526v.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00527b.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00528zu.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00529b.jpg/
> 
> Showing tweed texture and lining damage:
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc00530w.jpg/
> 
> Lining tear:
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/dsc00531.jpg/
> 
> Hook vent:
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00532sl.jpg/
> 
> *2) 44L LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Shirts!*
> 
> *ALL CLAIMED!*
> 
> *4) Harvale emblematic tie.*
> 
> Made for a Birmingham bank, showing what I assume to be the bank! In Very Good condition. There was a discussion of Harvale here a while back, so now you can own a bit of trad. histoiry for just $8, shipped CONUS!
> 
> Harvale discussion:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95996&highlight=harvale
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc00552mt.jpg/
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00554du.jpg/
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00553t.jpg/


----------



## Window

AlanC said:


> ^I may have missed it, but what's the size on the pebble grain longwings?


They are 10.5 D


----------



## C. Sharp

Tweedy Don
Thanks for posting the pic of the Harvale tie. I think I own the same tie and it was bugging me because I had no idea what was pictured on it.

Saw some interesting items today when I was out. Pendelton Jackets light weight wool plaids 3 button front one button cuff working leather buttons one in a size large and the other in XL.

J. Crew Barn coat very cheap in a large.

A four button sports coat, small lapels, hook vent made in Rochester for a Campus shop(sorry no measurements yet) 

Any interest PM me and I will invesitagate further or pick up my next visit.


----------



## a4audi08

This one is for some of our heftier friends - im slowly making my way there 

this is a beautiful MTM suit sized 45/46. This is a lightweight wool, 3/2 with a subtle herringbone pattern. Fully lined - pants are pleated with 1/25'' cuffs. Asking $85 shipped CONUS or make an offer.

Chest: 48'' around pit
Length: 32.25'' from top of collar
Sleeves: 23.25'' + 3'' extra material
Shoulders: 19''

Pants: pleated
Waist: 44''
Inseam: 29'' + 1.25'' cuffs + another 1'' extra material underneath. 31.25'' if you let it all out.

https://i46.tinypic.com/ipze5f.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/27zdhep.jpg

https://i50.tinypic.com/2usehs4.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/e9zqtc.jpg

also a nice wool sweater, sz M made in ireland - extremely warm sized M but fits more like a large - there is an imperfection in the first image - the sweater itself is in excellent condition - i believe it is due to something on the camera lens. - asking $25 shipped CONUS

chest: 24'' across at pit
length: 27'' from top of collar
Sleeves: 32/33
Opening at bottom: 23.5''

https://i48.tinypic.com/sgjxg4.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/p6q76.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/5l7xvp.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drops on the BB items.



Orgetorix said:


> A few miscellaneous items; all prices include shipping in the CONUS.
> 
> Black AE Park Avenues, 11.5C. They're well worn and may need new soles before too long, but they still have some wear left and are perfectly recraftable. The uppers are in good shape and still take a great shine. $SOLD.
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5915.jpg
> 
> Black AE Stanfords, 11.5D. Also well used, but also still serviceable. A few scratches near the toe of the right shoe. $SOLD.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5916.jpg
> 
> Polo RL charcoal flannels. Lovely heavyweight flannel. Pleated, no cuffs, suspender buttons. 34" waist, 31.5" inseam with 2.5" to let down. $SOLD.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5920.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers NWOT khaki Hudson chinos. These came from the thrift shop where the local BB sends stuff they can't sell. Tags have been removed, but they're in perfect condition. Flat front, no cuffs. 34" waist, 32" inseam. $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB pima cotton quarter-zip sweater. Also NWOT, from the same thrift store. Size tag has been removed, but it fits like a XL or XXL. 54" pit to pit, 29" length not including collar. $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me with questions or if you're interested in anything.


----------



## erbs

*Barbour A7 International Size 38*

Hello,

I haven't posted much here, but I've been lurking for the last few years. I have over 450 posts on StyleForum and have sold many items there.

I'm looking to sell my Barbour International jacket. It is the classic, full-fitting A7 jacket; not the newer slim model. The tagged size is 38, but it fits more like a 40. It has been worn outside once.

Feel free to PM me with any questions or interest.

I'm asking *$265 shipped*.

Tagged: 38
Pit-to-pit: 22.5"
Sleeve length: 25"
Shoulder: 18"
Overall length: 32.5"


























Thank you!


----------



## devils143

Brooks Brothers Button Down in a Large.

Asking $25 shipped


----------



## MDunle3199

*Southwick Sport Coat Sold*

Coat Sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Southwick sport coat for sale. Size 42 Tall. Glen plaid with maroon and purple windowpane. 2 Button and darted (sorry) Asking SOLD shipped to the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Measurements are
> Sleeve 27 inches
> Length 34 inches
> Shoulder 19.5 inches
> Armpit 20.5 inches


----------



## duckbill

That Barbour's sweet!


----------



## TweedyDon

*$30! J. Press 3/2 sack navy poplin suit*

*Claimed--thank you! *

I thrifted this yesterday, despondant that it wasn't my size! It was listed at $38 (thrifting in the metro. NYC area isn't cheap!), but it was half-price, so I'm asking just *$30 shipped in CONUS* (the other $11 will cover shipping, PayPal fees, boxing, gas to the PO, my next month's payment for my new 1960's Bentley, &c).

It's a J. Press 3/2 sack navy suit in what I think is poplin, although there's no material listed. It has a nice lapel roll, and a hook vent. It's in Very Good condition, although it does need to be dry-cleaned; there are some minor (and readily removable) dirt spots on the underside of the lapel, and on the trousers. The flat-front, cuffed, trousers have both belt loops and suspender buttons.

Please note that judging by the positioning of the belt loops it seems that the trousers have been professionally taken in, so there's plenty of room to let these out if you so desire.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 23.25
Length: 32.5

*Trousers:*

Waist: 18.25
Inseam: 32.5 (+1.5 under)
Cuff: 1.75

*Please note that my pictures are terrible! The colour is about one shade lighter than a wool navy blazer, as you'd expect with (what I think is) poplin; it's not the washed out colour you see here!*

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/dsc00613nt.jpg/

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00614p.jpg/

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/dsc00615dt.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/dsc00617f.jpg/

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/dsc00619a.jpg/

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/dsc00620cw.jpg/

Minor marks under lapel:

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/dsc00616ac.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Accoutrements of interest to trads!*

With the exception of the Eddie Bauer tri-fold wallet, all of these items are new and unused. I'm posting them here as part of my closet cleaning, and so they're all rather cheap. I'll mail anything purchased in a large (#5) padded Jiffy bag, and so would be happy to cut deals on multiple purchases.

(Please note that I was careful in writing my heading to this post--these aren't tradly accoutrements, as trad. is a style of clothing, referring derivatively to the chaps who like it!)

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*. *Please PM with interest!*

*Group A:*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/dsc00621uh.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00622i.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/dsc00624w.jpg/

*Clockwise, from left to right:*

1) Korchmar leather cigar case. New, and unused. Made in the USA or the Dominican Republic. Asking $15.

2) Another new and unused Korchmar leather cigar case! $15

3) Schlesinger leather coasters with leather holder. New and unused. These come with their original packing. These go on eBay for arund $50-60 shipped; asking $25.

4) Zippo lighter in reddish brass. ("Sunset"?) New and unused. $16.

*Group B:*

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/dsc00628.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/dsc00626d.jpg/

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/dsc00627r.jpg/

*Clockwise, from left to right:*

1) Brooks Brothers glasses case. As far as I know, never used! $12

2) English red leather notepad and vinyl (sorry!)address book. $8 the pair.

3) Eddie Bauer trifold wallet. This is in Good, used condition. Made in Canada of thick, waxy leather. $12.

4) Small black trifold wallet from Korchmar. New and unused; very minimal. $6.

5) Swiss Army knife with carrying case; "Huntsman" model. $25.


----------



## jfkemd

*Jos A Bank 3/2 sack navy blazer*

Jos A Bank 3/2 sack navy blazer
100% wool
excellent condition.
lapped seams
patch flap pockets
single vent
fully lined
no noted flaws

measurements:
shoulders: 19.5
armpits: 23
length measured from the bottom of the collar: 33.75
sleeves: 27

would like $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## DavidW

*Cashmere Sweater*

Here's a Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater, polo style with a collar and a chest pocket (no logo!) in dark hunter green. Size medium. It's a beautiful sweater but not really my style and I never wear it. I'm not good with photos but here is a really bad one. The color is very rich and not washed out as in the photo, but it shows what it looks like. PM me with a reasonable offer if interested.
David


----------



## tonylumpkin

Cole Haan pebble grain penny loafers, size 11 D. These are Made in Maine, probably in the little factory now owned and operated by Alden. The uppers and soles are in great condition. There is a tiny nick in the strap of the left shoe and the heel lifts will need to be replaced soon, but the rest of the shoes are beautiful. The vamps are handsewn and the leather is beautiful. They make it easy to understand CH's, one-time reputation for making a beautiful, high quality shoe. They also feature full leather linings and channeled stitching. With the tiny nick and lift replacement in mind, I'm only asking $55 shipped CONUS.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/0rchpen4jx
https://img252.imageshack.us/i/chpen.jpg/
https://img517.imageshack.us/i/chpen1.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Wow. Those are sharp. Great price.


----------



## AlanC

*BB Golden Fleece-- 44ML*

Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece suit
Tagged size: 44ML (=medium long, or between a regular and a long)

Golden Fleece is Brooks Bros. highest line, and this from the BB Makers days when they made their own suits. A fabulous suit.

3/2 sack coat, half-lined, trousers are pleated, no cuffs (but do have extra fabric where cuffs may be possible), winter weight, gorgeous fabric

A freshening up dry cleaning would probably be desired.

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 1/8" (+2.5" to let)
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"

Waist: 19.5" (+2" to let)
Inseam: 30.5" (+3" to let)



















Additional pictures: One | Two


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cigar cases claimed!*

I second AlanC's comment--those are great loafers! And I'd also like to add that that GF suit is gorgeous, and a steal at $75.... It makes me almost wish I was still a 44!

*Unrelatedly, both Korchmar cigar cases from my earlier post are now claimed.*


----------



## Peak and Pine

AlanC said:


>


Maybe it's my monitor, maybe it's my mind, but, ah, are there like cat hairs on that suit? Just askin', that's all.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Peak and Pine said:


> Maybe it's my monitor, maybe it's my mind, but, ah, are there like cat hairs on that suit? Just askin', that's all.


Yup, looks like cat hair. Don't buy it--especially at the outrageous price of $75 for a flippin' Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit. What a rip off. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## AlanC

For an extra $5 I'll throw in a lint roller.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I wish that suit were my size!


----------



## Acacian

*Yet another price reduction on the vintsge H. Freeman coat - $29!*

Price now down to $29 including shipping to continental US locations.

The top picture doesn't do this one justice. It really is nice!



Acacian said:


> Tried to sell this over the summer and got no takers. But now that the season is here, I thought I'd try again.
> 
> This is a very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.
> 
> I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.
> 
> This 50 year old coat is in just awesome shape. I thought it was much newer until I did the research. There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and I'm sure it could be easily sewn up.
> 
> It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.
> 
> The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.
> 
> *There's no size label on it, but I'd say it'd great for someone who wears a 42 or maybe 41 suit.* I'm a 40 and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Length from top of collar: 41"
> Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
> Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
> Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
> Professionally dry cleaned.
> 
> *Price is $29 shipped to any US location (and this is a heavyish coat...).*
> 
> Thanks very much.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on 3/2 Harris tweed sack; Harvale tie*

*The 3/2 sack Harris tweed and the Harvale emblematic tie are still available, with price drops! *

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *1) 3/2 sack Harris tweed for The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> This is a lovely trad. classic! The Harris tweed is a lovely heathery light brown with subtle flecks of dark cornflower heathered in, and the lapel roll is lovely. This is 1/4 lined with a single hook vent. It does have some damage to the liner (shown), but this is easily repaired or replaced. I think that this is around a 44R (or possibly a 42R-portly?) but please see measurements.
> 
> Now asking *$25 shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00525h.jpg/
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc00526v.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00527b.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00528zu.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00529b.jpg/
> 
> Showing tweed texture and lining damage:
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc00530w.jpg/
> 
> Lining tear:
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/dsc00531.jpg/
> 
> Hook vent:
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00532sl.jpg/
> 
> 
> *2) Harvale emblematic tie.*
> 
> Made for a Birmingham bank, showing what I assume to be the bank! In Very Good condition. There was a discussion of Harvale here a while back, so now you can own a bit of trad. history for just $8, shipped CONUS!
> 
> Harvale discussion:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95996&highlight=harvale
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc00552mt.jpg/
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00554du.jpg/
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00553t.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Acacian said:


> Price now down to $29 including shipping to continental US locations.
> 
> The top picture doesn't do this one justice. It really is nice!


Wow. Somebody steal that thing from Acacian!


----------



## C. Sharp

+1 A mid century American made coat by H. Freeman for under 30 bucks.



AlanC said:


> Wow. Somebody steal that thing from Acacian!


----------



## notanut

+1 As well... I'd be all over that if it was just a little larger.


----------



## Coleman

I wanted to buy it at the original price, but I'm a 40, like Acacian, so it'd be too big for me.


----------



## allan

^ You bet! And it even sounds like my size! I'd have grabbed it the first time around if I had any use for a heavy overcoat in my climate.


----------



## a4audi08

hi everyone - here is a sz 39/40 BB Brooksgate 3/2 sack in a bluish/gray nailshead. - asking $45 shipped CONUS - PM if interested - THanks

chest: 42
length: 31.5 from top of collar
sleeves: 24.25+2
shoulders: 18

pants are flat front with 1.25'' cuffs
waistL 33'' + 3 extra
Inseam: 28 w/ 1.25'' cuffs and another +.75" underneath

https://i47.tinypic.com/qmywlv.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/4uys1j.jpg


----------



## C. Sharp

I am not an expert on these but I thought one bought a couple of sizes up so you could wear it with sweaters or jackets?



Coleman said:


> I wanted to buy it at the original price, but I'm a 40, like Acacian, so it'd be too big for me.


----------



## Coleman

C. Sharp said:


> I am not an expert on these but I thought one bought a couple of sizes up so you could wear it with sweaters or jackets?


I think that's true. I just assumed that's how Acacian also tried to wear it, and he still felt it was too big.


----------



## a4audi08

Asking $25 shipped

Corbin wool flannels - pleated 

Waist: 35''+3'' extra material
Inseam: 32.5'' + 3'' - uncuffed

https://i45.tinypic.com/kd33nq.jpg


----------



## C. Sharp

Thanks for the clarification. 


Coleman said:


> I think that's true. I just assumed that's how Acacian also tried to wear it, and he still felt it was too big.


----------



## a4audi08

Also have tons of jackets - some 3/2s, harris tweeds, also 2btns - MAKE ME AN OFFER - PLEASE USE PM - THANKS

2B Harris Tweed by Woodhouse Lynch, half lined center vent, size 44
Chest: 46''
Length: 33''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 25.5'' (+1'' extra material)
https://i49.tinypic.com/i5145k.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2yp0myb.jpg

2B Harris Tweed by diBenedetto, half lined center vent, size 40
Chest: 42''
Length: 31.25
Shoulders: 18''
Sleeves: 24'' + 2'' extra material
https://i50.tinypic.com/mkah5c.jpg

3/2 by H.Freeman - sz 44
Chest: 46.5''
length: 32''
sleeves: 24.5+2''
shoulders: 19''
https://i45.tinypic.com/2uyhbvd.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2upw8qx.jpg

Huntington 3/2 Tweed Dark gray, fits like a 40
Length: 30.25''
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24 +2.5''
Chest: 43''
https://i47.tinypic.com/25iw3ky.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/dgt1s3.jpg

linett ltd for the village store 
chest: 44''
length: 32''
sleeves: 25''
shoulders: 19''
https://i47.tinypic.com/358osh3.jpg

Harris Tweed - LeMar for Wailes (Amherst, VA) 2Btn - fits like 42
chest: 44''
length: 33''
sleeves: 25''+1
shoulders: 18''
https://i45.tinypic.com/29ll2iv.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/10pxfya.jpg

Harris Tweed - Barristers for Walkers - fits as 40
chest: 42''
length: 32''
sleeves: 24.25''+1
shoulders: 18''
https://i46.tinypic.com/fjeuxd.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/2hrzucm.jpg

Vintage 3/2 from The Union Store, dark gray with subtle blue plaid pattern. Fits like a 43/44.

Length: 31.5
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25 +2.5''
Chest 46''
https://i36.tinypic.com/2rykrrk.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/24yzbwm.jpg

Huntington 3/2, Size 40R Peruvian Alpalca - Very soft and warm. Don't know how to describe the color other than that it's a combination of brown, gray and black that melts into a beautiful dark brownish gray. You should be able to make it out in the pictures.

Length (from top of collar): 32''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 23.25 (+2'' extra)
Chest: 43''
https://i33.tinypic.com/10pn1gm.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/ivh4s2.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/2ni1jb4.jpg

2Btn BB that fits like a 38/39, fully lined, 2 button, center vent

length: 31''
chest: 40''
sleeves: 23.5''
shoulders: 18.5
https://i49.tinypic.com/1zqpv8y.jpg

Southwick 3/2 jacket, dual rear vent, no pocket flaps, 1/2 lined, sz 44
Chest: 46''
Sleeves: 23.5'' (+2)
Length: 31''
Shoulders: 20'' 
https://i47.tinypic.com/15g5n39.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2v93r5v.jpg

vintage HSM coat, 3/2 in a beautiful greenish/blue, 1/2 lined, rear vent, fits like a 39/40 - $40 shipped CONUS

chest: 41
length: 31.5
sleeves: 25 + 3'' extra material
shoulders: 18
https://i49.tinypic.com/28cd1mc.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/umrfb.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Quite a bit for sale...priced to move. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested.

1. *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack.* This is in excellent condition - I can't find anything wrong with it, other than it needs buttons. This is a great opportunity to add some monogrammed buttons...here are some options:
High: Ben Silver
Mid: Dann Online
Low: Stan's

Marked a '41 M/L'; The measurements are:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 43.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+1.25")
Length (from the bottom of the collar): 31"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/004jsd.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/005ezl.jpg/

2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed Blazer*. This has been worn, but it is in excellent condition. Black & brown tweed. Marked a '44R'; the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 46"
Sleeve: 25" (+.5")
Length (from the bottom of the collar): 31"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img33.imageshack.us/i/007tuq.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/008zz.jpg/

3. *Corbin 3/2 Sack Blazer.* Excellent condition, made in the USA. Black and white tweed. No size label; the measurements are:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 46"
Sleeve: 25" (+1")
Length (from the bottom of the collar): 30"
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/024od.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/025ia.jpg/

4. *Dress Shirts* - Each of these are in perfect condition.
*Asking $25 each or all three for $60 shipped CONUS*

Details (top-bottom):
a. Hickey Freeman - Size 16.5 x 35
b. Ermenegildo Zegna Green/Cream - Size 16.5|42 (16.5 x 35.5)
c. Ermenegildo Zegna White/Black Pinstripes (French Cuffs - Size 16|41 (16 x 35.5)
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019oro.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/018liv.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/016w.jpg/

5. *Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt* - Excellent condition. Marked a size 16.5|42; measures 16 x 35.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/011pdd.jpg/

6. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Dress Shirt. * Pink, non-iron, point collar. Excellent condition. Size 16.5 x 33.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/022qo.jpg/

7. *Barbour Tattersall Shirt.* Cream w/ navy/black/red. Perfect condition. Size 16.5 x 33.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/013vw.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/014q.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## Coleman

Dear a4audi08

You are a foul temptor at a time when a man has vowed to not buy anymore jackets for himself until after Christmas.

Regards
Coleman


----------



## a4audi08

Coleman said:


> Dear a4audi08
> 
> You are a foul temptor at a time when a man has vowed to not buy anymore jackets for himself until after Christmas.
> 
> Regards
> Coleman


LOL. Well for what it's worth, the H.Freeman the LeMar Harris Tweed and the Alpalca Huntington are sold - so your fellow AAAC-ers are helping you out.

What size are you btw?


----------



## Coleman

40Rish


----------



## a4audi08

Coleman said:


> 40Rish


right in my wheelhouse!! that was my size until i started working longer hours at a desk (i know that's no excuse but it's the one i've been using for a while)

ill warn you before i post the rest of the stuff :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

You shouldn't have done that, Coleman. He's got you now.


----------



## Coleman

I'm quite good at shooting myself in the pocketbook.


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory:



Georgia said:


> Quite a bit for sale...priced to move. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested.
> 
> 1. *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack.* This is in excellent condition - I can't find anything wrong with it, other than it needs buttons. This is a great opportunity to add some monogrammed buttons...here are some options:
> High: Ben Silver
> Mid: Dann Online
> Low: Stan's
> 
> Marked a '41 M/L'; The measurements are:
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 43.5"
> Sleeve: 24.5" (+1.25")
> Length (from the bottom of the collar): 31"
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/004jsd.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/005ezl.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed Blazer*. This has been worn, but it is in excellent condition. Black & brown tweed. Marked a '44R'; the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 46"
> Sleeve: 25" (+.5")
> Length (from the bottom of the collar): 31"
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/007tuq.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/008zz.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Corbin 3/2 Sack Blazer.* Excellent condition, made in the USA. Black and white tweed. No size label; the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 46"
> Sleeve: 25" (+1")
> Length (from the bottom of the collar): 30"
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/024od.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/025ia.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Dress Shirts* - Each of these are in perfect condition.
> *Asking $25 each or all three for $60 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details (top-bottom):
> a. Hickey Freeman - Size 16.5 x 35
> b. Ermenegildo Zegna Green/Cream - Size 16.5|42 (16.5 x 35.5)
> c. Ermenegildo Zegna White/Black Pinstripes (French Cuffs - Size 16|41 (16 x 35.5)
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019oro.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/018liv.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/016w.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt* - Excellent condition. Marked a size 16.5|42; measures 16 x 35.
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/011pdd.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Dress Shirt. * Pink, non-iron, point collar. Excellent condition. Size 16.5 x 33.
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/022qo.jpg/
> 
> 7. *Barbour Tattersall Shirt.* Cream w/ navy/black/red. Perfect condition. Size 16.5 x 33.
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/013vw.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/014q.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## Pentheos

*Paying forward Tweedy Don's generosity*

As anyone who has had exchange forum dealings with Tweedy Don knows, he's a real Mensch.

A year ago, I foolishly traded away something to him that held sentimental value. When I saw that item appear during one of his recent purges, I wrote to him asking for it back. He not only returned the item to me, he did so free of charge; in fact, he wouldn't accept money for it.

So in the spirit of exchange, I've decided to liquidate some of my unused clothing to celebrate Tweedy Don's generosity. Some of what I'll post is trad, some isn't, but it is FREE.

(Of course, I'll appreciate help with shipping. I'm currently unemployed, and given the timing of academic jobs, it's very unlikely I'll work again until next September, if even then. I dislike the thought of asking my wife for money to mail clothes to strangers.)

So if you see anything you like, PM me. First come, first served. I'll be providing descriptions and pictures of things in the days to come.


----------



## Pentheos

*Paying forward Tweedy Don's generosity, part I*

Here's a *FREE* 100% wool Eddie Bauer sweater vest, given to me by Der Mensch Tweedy Don himself. It is tagged XXL, but measures instead to a generous XL. It's fresh from the cleaners.

Pit to pit: 26"
Collar to bottom: 29"

Achtung - it has two spots on the front where the knitting has come unattached. You can't see them in the photo, that's how small they are. These aren't moth holes, and would be a simple repair.

Again, *FREE* (but shipping charges appreciated). PM me.


----------



## Pentheos

*Paying forward Tweedy Don's generosity, part II*

*CLAIMED*

Here's a score for someone: the *iconic* 3/2 roll, undarted, patch-pocketed Brooks Brothers blazer tagged 46 long. *Free*. Did you hear that, *FREE*?

The details:
1/3 lined
tagged 46 long
pit to pit: 23 1/2"
top to bottom: 32"
sleeve: 26"

(These measurement suggest to me that it would work also for a 44 long.)

The catch (two really):

The lining is torn under one of the arms. It doesn't affect wearability, and is a $10 repair at a decent tailor.

*BUT*: It is a wool (40%) poly (60%) mix. Some of you will find this revolting.

And again, it's *FREE* (with shipping charges appreciated; I am unemployed after all).

I'd really like this to go to someone who is going to wear it as opposed to strip its buttons, which are nice.


----------



## Pentheos

Same story as before, three *FREE* Tommy Hilfiger golf shirts, tagged XL. I can provide measurements if you need them, but let me say that they are as long as my LL Bean XL tall polo shirts, but not as wide.

You know you want them, they're *free*. (Shipping help appreciated.)

It'd be easier on me if one person would take all three *FREE* shirts.


----------



## Pentheos

*Paying forward Tweedy Don's generosity, part IV*

If you like 38" x 34" inch pants, and you like 'em *FREE*, then I have some for you. I have one pair of Eddie Bauer jeans, one pair of Eddie Bauer khakis (in light tan, pleated uncuffed), and one pair of Polo Ralph Lauren khakis (in very light tan, pleated uncuffed) for you. For *FREE*. (Shipping help, again, appreciated.)

Who can say no to *FREE* pants?

You could, for instance, wear these for yard work, or to the mall, or to your best friend's wedding. They would not make nice pajamas-unless, you know, you like that sort of thing.

(I'd still be wearing them, had it not been for one lonely winter in Ithaca, New York that I spent with my friends Mr. Doritos and Mr. Dewars.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Many thanks, Pentheos*

Many thanks for your very kind words and extraordinarily kind gestures, Pentheos--Aristotle himself would be proud of your magnaminity!

Rather less generously, but still calculated to gladden the hearts of trads both small and large (literally...) I'll be posting some smaller (*36/38*) Harris tweeds and a Blackwatch jacket tomorrow--and my much-loved, much-admired, but almost never worn *48L*, uber-beautiful and utterly English Fall jacket from Saks tomorrow. This is beautiful; 90% cashmere 10% goatshair, perfect muted Fall/Winter colours, ticket pocket, double vent, working throat latch, elbow patches, the works. Saying goodbye to this is like being at the end of _Brief Encounter_. Except with a jacket. And without any infidelity. And no train station.

Edit: The 48L has already been claimed! *The smaller Harris tweeds and a beautiful Made in Scotland Fair Isle-style shetland are on their way*, though!

And thank you again, Pentheos and 127.72, for your very kind words. I would be remiss were I not to point out that I can say exactly the same about many others here--32rollandrock, tonylumpkin, TDI, ThomBrownesSchooldays,S.Kelly,AlanC, SartoNYC, and more have all been _incredibly _generous.

This really is a _*terrific*_ forum!


----------



## Pentheos

There's more to come from my closet, so stay tuned.


----------



## oudinot1815

This "small trad" is looking forward to seeing those Harris tweeds : )


----------



## hbcomb1

*Still for Sale: Original Chas Macintosh Overcoat 42L*

Still trying to move the Macintosh, which, unfortunately, is simply too big for me. If it will fit you, please just send a PM with a reasonable offer.

Tagged 42L: Actual measurements: 24.5" across the chest at the armpits and 46.5" from top of collar to bottom hem. Coat has a 5 button (concealed) front, slant pockets, and a center rear vent. Also included is the original wool zip out liner. All very clean inside and out.










Additional pics can be found here:

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat2.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat3.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat4.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/coat5.jpg


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Pentheos said:


> As anyone who has had exchange forum dealings with Tweedy Don knows, he's a real Mensch.
> 
> A year ago, I foolishly traded away something to him that held sentimental value. When I saw that item appear during one of his recent purges, I wrote to him asking for it back. He not only returned the item to me, he did so free of charge; in fact, he wouldn't accept money for it.
> 
> So in the spirit of exchange, I've decided to liquidate some of my unused clothing to celebrate Tweedy Don's generosity. Some of what I'll post is trad, some isn't, but it is FREE.
> 
> (Of course, I'll appreciate help with shipping. I'm currently unemployed, and given the timing of academic jobs, it's very unlikely I'll work again until next September, if even then. I dislike the thought of asking my wife for money to mail clothes to strangers.)
> 
> So if you see anything you like, PM me. First come, first served. I'll be providing descriptions and pictures of things in the days to come.


I second that!

Tweedy Don has been *very* good to me. I am sporting authentic tweed I can wear everyday and a beautiful "British Warm" overcoat. All very reasonably priced, packed and delivered by someone who obviously appreciates long haul traditional clothing.

Anything Tweedy Don wants to clean out of his closets I will be happy to have him send my way.

Best wishes Tweedy,


----------



## LeicaLad

Sigh! Add me to that long list of TweedyDon fans... and victims! I simply cannot resist the call of his endless closet. 

Count me grateful, and my wife rather suspicious, of his wonderful and truly generous nature.

When I get around to doing my own cull, I do my best to follow his fine example.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Gromson

I must join in the praise of Tweedy Don. He's been very kind in his dealing with me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Gromson said:


> I must join in the praise of Tweedy Don. He's been very kind in his dealing with me.


Tweedy "AKA Santa Claus" Don


----------



## notanut

I'll chime in as well. I've recently had the wonderful experience of giving money to TweedyDon.  I can't say enough good things about the experience. He has been nothing short of a gentleman throughout. It's truly a pleasure.

Geoff


----------



## notanut

*HSM Button-down*

I submit, for you approval the following:

While thrifting today, I found the following (sadly the neck and shoulders are just a hair too small for me):

Hart Schaffner Marx
100% Cotton (I think it's an OCBD but I'm not familiar enough with fabrics to say for sure.)
16 1/2 x 34
Made in Canada
Blue & grey check on cream.
Button-down, split yoke, back pleat.

*CLAIMED*























(Cellphone & lens cap not included )


----------



## jfkemd

*still available--JAB 3/2 sack*

Jos A Bank 3/2 sack navy blazer
100% wool
excellent condition.
lapped seams
patch flap pockets
single vent
fully lined
no noted flaws

measurements:
shoulders: 19.5
armpits: 23
length measured from the bottom of the collar: 33.75
sleeves: 27

would like $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## Cardinals5

More price reductions



Cardinals5 said:


> Please PM with interest or any questions.
> 
> Made in the USA Southwick SB, 2B darted, POW check (great colors, see 2nd pic), horn buttons (I think), with medium padding in shoulders (not natural shoulders, but also not gladiator style). It must be 100% wool, but there's no tag.
> 
> Condition: Excellent
> 
> Tagged size: 40R
> Shoulders: 19.75
> BOC: 30.5
> Sleeves: 23 (about 2" to let out)
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: $25 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jeffries, Made in Britain, Cashmere-blend DB overcoat with peaked lapels.
> 
> Fabric Content: Casmere (50%), Wool (30%), Nylon (10%), Other (10%). This was my overcoat last year, but this year I got a Press overcoat so out this goes. I'm a 39R and this coat is slim and shaped, but I could wear a sport coat underneath.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent
> 
> Tagged size: No tagged size (a slim 39/40R or a 38R)
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Chest: 42.5
> Waist: 40
> Sleeves: 23.5
> BOC: 40
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Older Brooks Brothers blazer (see tags), SB, 2B vented, Made in USA, 100% wool.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, but there is a small snag on right elbow (see pics). I wore this coat for two years and no one every noticed. It would make a great starter or travel blazer.
> 
> Tagged size: 42R
> Shoulders: 20
> BOC: 31
> Sleeves: 23.5
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42
> 
> Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up 3 almost mint condition MTM Tom James (2 Executive Collection, 1 Corporate Image) sport coats today. All were made for the same person. All are SB darted (POW flannel with blue windowpane, black and gray herringbone tweed, and a darker houndstooth).
> 
> All are about a 42R/L
> Shoulders: 20
> BOC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 43
> 
> PM with any interest and I'll send pictures otherwise they'll probably go straight to eBay as Tom James isn't very tradly.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price reductions



Cardinals5 said:


> Please PM with interest or any questions.
> 
> 1. Bills Khakis wide-wale cords (8-wale) in the classic M1 model with reverse pleats.
> 
> Color: Oatmeal (second pic is more accurate color)
> 
> Condition: Very good, no marks or wear spots of any kind, but they've been worn.
> 
> Tagged size: 38 (please read actual measurements)
> 
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41.25
> Inseam: 30.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.75 to let out)
> Rise: 10
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers "346" (factory store) wide-wale cords (9-wale) with pleats.
> 
> Color: Navy blue
> 
> Condition: Excellent, worn and washed twice
> 
> Tagged size: 35/32 (please read actual measurements)
> 
> Waist: 35
> Outseam: 40.75
> Inseam: 32 (from bottom of zipper) (with 1" to let out)
> Rise: 8.5
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Georgia

Lowered Prices on the remaining items. Please PM if you are interested:



Georgia said:


> Quite a bit for sale...priced to move. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested.
> 
> 3. *Corbin 3/2 Sack Blazer.* Excellent condition, made in the USA. Black and white tweed. No size label; the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 46"
> Sleeve: 25" (+1")
> Length (from the bottom of the collar): 30"
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/024od.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/025ia.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Dress Shirts* - Each of these are in perfect condition.
> *Asking $20 each or all three for $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details (top-bottom):
> a. Hickey Freeman - Size 16.5 x 35
> b. Ermenegildo Zegna Green/Cream - Size 16.5|42 (16.5 x 35.5)
> c. Ermenegildo Zegna White/Black Pinstripes (French Cuffs - Size 16|41 (16 x 35.5)
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019oro.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/018liv.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/016w.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt* - Excellent condition. Marked a size 16.5|42; measures 16 x 35.
> *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/011pdd.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Dress Shirt. * Pink, non-iron, point collar. Excellent condition. Size 16.5 x 33.
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/022qo.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## AlanC

Take the remaining two bow ties for *$18 delivered for the pair*.



AlanC said:


> Thinning out the bow tie rack a little.
> 
> Prices are delivered CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> Individually:
> Hanauer: $20 -- SOLD
> Beau Ties: $18 -- SOLD
> Land's End: $15
> No name made in USA: $15


----------



## The Deacon

*E.E. Taylor(Cole Haan) Shell Cordovan Adelaide Wingtips*

I sell on ebay as 747pooh and periodically sell here on the forum. Thanks for your attention.

For sale, an amazing pair of vintage(1950's) burgundy genuine shell cordovan wingtips in approx. size 8 B/C combo last. Width is C and heel is B.The manufacturer was the well respected E.E. Taylor Shoe Company of Brockton MA back when Brockton was a major player and power in US shoe making. An esteemed SF member commented in another thread that these are a Collectors Item and that the company had become Cole Haan.These are made of thick shell cordovan that is in fine condition and the soles are double thick leather with leather stacked heels and are pristine and unused inside and out. Look at the double row of stitching at the welt, phenomenal. This shoes will continue to last another 4 or 5 decades. Alden and Allen Edmonds once made shoes this nice but now to find this kind of workmanship you have to buy vintage or from sources abroad. My Crockett and Jones made for Ralph Lauren Polo Darlton wingtips, although nice, did not approach these shoes. The internal numbers inside are 6008 and 70 4114310 B/C 6008. No listed numerical size but 1/2 inch longer and are indeed narrower than the pair of 7 D's shown in the last picture and wider and longer than 8 B church's captoes I own. Asking $425. PM with interest.

Pay close attention to measurements and compare them to a pair of your comfortable shoes. These would be a fine addition to your wardrobe if your measurements match!

Interior length 10 1/2 inch

Exterior Length: 11 7/16 inch

Exterior Width: 4 3/8 inches

Heel: 1 3/16 inches

US Shipping is $16 USPS priority mail with insurance and signature confirmation

I take paypal, US postal money order and your GOOD check.


----------



## TweedyDon

*All the following jackets are now claimed--thank you!*

_Many thanks again for all of your kind words, chaps!_

I have two smaller Harris Tweed jackets to pass on, and one smaller Blackwatch jacket. All three are in excellent condition. *Prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *offers are welcome*.

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Harris tweed brown herringbone.*

This is a lovely classic Harris, complete with subtle flecks of colour in the herringbone weave. Don't let the fact that it's from JAB fool you; this is a very well-made jacket indeed! It's 1/4 lined, and has a single vent. I believe that it measures to a 36/38 R/L, but please see measurements. Made in the USA.

*Asking $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 16.75
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2) 
Chest: 19
Length (BOC): 31

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00665x.jpg/

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/dsc00666rx.jpg/

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/dsc00667g.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/dsc00667s.jpg/

*2) Harris tweed grey barleycorn*

Another lovely jacket, with very subtle flecking of crimson, pumpkin, and heatherplum in the weave. This is 1/4 lined, single-vented, and Made in the USA. I believe that this measures to a 36 S/R, but please see measurements.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 16.75
Sleeve: 23.75 (+2)
Chest: 18.5
Length (BOC): 29.25

*Asking $40, or offer*

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc00672.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00673e.jpg/

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00676u.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc00674m.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00675p.jpg/

*3) Blackwatch jacket.*

There is no maker listed, nor any fabric content, although I think that this is a wool/cotton blend, possibly 70/30? (This is just a guess, though!). I believe that this measures to a 36/38 R, but please see measurements. This is 1/4 lined and singlevented, with two button sleeves--although please note that the breast pocket is non-functional. This would be a superb seasonal holiday jacket!

*Asking $25, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 16.5
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2)
Chest: 19.25
Length: 30.5

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc00685j.jpg/

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/dsc00683.jpg/

https://img252.imageshack.us/i/dsc00678q.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc00685y.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*43L Brooks Bros. 3/2 tweed sack; Made in Scotland shetland*

*First, some older items with price reductions:*

The Harris Tweed 3/2 sack (c.42-44R) from The English Shop of Princeton (now $25, shipped in CONUS) and the Harvale tie (now $7, shipped in CONUS) are still available:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1019830&postcount=6385

as is the buttery-soft brown leather jacket from Barney's (now $29, shipped):

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013459&postcount=6257

and the size 48 Made in Scotland lambswool sweater from The Scotch House (now $20, shipped):

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013474&postcount=6258

*Now, the new items!* 

*1) Brooks. Bros. 3/2 tweed sack*

I bought this when I was losng weight to replace my 44-46Ls, but, alas, my weight loss went better than I expected--so it's available here!

This is an iconic Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 tweed sack in charcoal herringbone. It's single vented, 1/4 lined, and has both the tradly 2-button cuffs and patch pockets. It's in excellent condition. It's tagged a 43L, and I think runs true to size, although it could work for chaps between 43-44 R/L, too--please see measurements.

Asking *$45, or offers*, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25 (+3)
Chest: 22.25
Length: 31.75

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00688a.jpg/

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/dsc00691fm.jpg/

https://img260.imageshack.us/i/dsc00692xm.jpg/

https://img260.imageshack.us/i/dsc00689.jpg/

https://img513.imageshack.us/i/dsc00690h.jpg/

*2) Made in Scotland Shetland sweater*

This is beautiful! It's Made in Scotland, and tagged L, but it fits more like a medium--please see measurements. It's in excellent condition, although it does have a very small "hanger snag" on the back of the neck (shown).

Asking *$35, or offers, *boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.75
Sleeve: 18.75
Length (from top of collar to bottom): 26.25

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00661j.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00659os.jpg/

The small "hanger snag" on the back of the collar (this isn't at all noticeable when worn):

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00663vr.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

More price drops.



Orgetorix said:


> A few miscellaneous items; all prices include shipping in the CONUS.
> 
> Black AE Park Avenues, 11.5C. They're well worn and may need new soles before too long, but they still have some wear left and are perfectly recraftable. The uppers are in good shape and still take a great shine. $SOLD.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5915.jpg
> 
> Black AE Stanfords, 11.5D. Also well used, but also still serviceable. A few scratches near the toe of the right shoe. $SOLD.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5916.jpg
> 
> Polo RL charcoal flannels. Lovely heavyweight flannel. Pleated, no cuffs, suspender buttons. 34" waist, 31.5" inseam with 2.5" to let down. $SOLD.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5920.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers NWOT khaki Hudson chinos. These came from the thrift shop where the local BB sends stuff they can't sell. Tags have been removed, but they're in perfect condition. Flat front, no cuffs. 34" waist, 32" inseam. *$20*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB pima cotton quarter-zip sweater. Also NWOT, from the same thrift store. Size tag has been removed, but it fits like a XL or XXL. 54" pit to pit, 29" length not including collar. *$20*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me with questions or if you're interested in anything.


----------



## srivats

TweedyDon, are you sure the Blackwatch jacket is a men's jacket?


----------



## TweedyDon

srivats said:


> TweedyDon, are you sure the Blackwatch jacket is a men's jacket?


Yes indeed! The buttons are on the right, and there's no additional fullness to the cut of the chest or more pronounced darting to the waist--although I should note that this jacket is _subtly_ darted, although this is well done so there's little effect on the pattern of the tartan.

It's a jacket for a rather small chap! :icon_smile:

I've actually seen rather a lot of blended jackets like this in Scotland (although few this small.... The Scots diet is, well, not conducive to smallness...) where their lighter weight is desireable for ceilidhs.

*NB: srivats and I together worked out that my poor pictures were the source of the confusion here,* as they might make it appear that the buttons are on the "wrong" side. But all is well, and this is *definitely* a man's jacket!


----------



## duckbill

(Deleted)


----------



## JLWhittington

*Weight loss closet cleaning*

Tweedy Don is not the only one losing weight! Here are some items that no longer fit--these are trad with a small "t" (conservative) 2 button, darted.

J. Press Presstige (marked tag) cavalry twill suit. $150 shipped
















Shoulder 20
Sleeve 27
Length 33
Pit to Pit 24
Waist 24

Trousers
Waist 41
Inseam 32.5 with 2" cuff.
Outseam 45.5

Burberrys' 2 button blazer Super 100s $30 shipped.

Shoulder 22
Sleeve 26
Length 34
Pit to Pit 24
Waist 25

Lauren Ralph Lauren for Lord and Taylor 2 Button Blazer $20 shipped. 
*CLAIMED*

Tagged size 46L
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 26
Length 33
Pit to Pit 23
Waist 23.5
https://tinypic.com/a/1g2ee/4

Please PM if interested.


----------



## AlanC

Cheaney semibrogues SOLD pending payment. Aldens are still available.

I'm putting these on SF on Monday, but you can have first crack at them.

Cheaney suede semibrogues
Made in England
Size: 9.5D (I believe this to be US size, measures 12.25" x 4.25")
These are a little big on me and I have just upgraded to a better fitting pair of suede semibrogues.

$80 delivered CONUS, Paypal



















Soles | Footbed | Size & Last Information

These still available. They're going to ebay after Thanksgiving.


AlanC said:


> *Alden* for Faconnable by Arthur Goldberg suede brogues
> 7.5 B/D
> Commando soles, uppers in solid shape, could stand a good brushing
> Footbed looks as though an insole has been used, which has left the footbed clean (save for some insole marks)
> *NOW $50!* $55 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics: Soles| Footbed 1 | Footbed 2 | Size information


----------



## srivats

TweedyDon said:


> Yes indeed! The buttons are on the right, and there's no additional fullness to the cut of the chest or more pronounced darting to the waist--although I should note that this jacket is _subtly_ darted, although this is well done so there's little effect on the pattern of the tartan.
> 
> It's a jacket for a rather small chap! :icon_smile:
> 
> I've actually seen rather a lot of blended jackets like this in Scotland (although few this small.... The Scots diet is, well, not conducive to smallness...) where their lighter weight is desireable for ceilidhs.
> 
> *NB: srivats and I together worked out that my poor pictures were the source of the confusion here,* as they might make it appear that the buttons are on the "wrong" side. But all is well, and this is *definitely* a man's jacket!


TD's pics are fine, I was just too hasty.

That is a fine jacket for the price ... if the shoulders were 1" bigger I'dve taken two of those jackets!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free Hilditch & Key shirt!*

The Hilditch & Key shirt shown below is now... *FREE!* (Although a $7 contribution towards shipping would be appreciated, but not required!)



TweedyDon said:


> More closet cleaning! As always, offers welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers.*
> 
> All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome.
> 
> *1) Size 46 Scottish cashmere sweater.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> I bought this new from Harrods of London some years ago, and it's been sitting in my closet unworn since. I've now shrunk out of it, so here's your chance for a bargain.
> 
> This is by Pringle of Scotland, and is in excellent condition. It DOES, however, smell very faintly of mothballs when you press your face up to it, so it'll need to be handwashed or dry cleaned. *Hence only asking $35* .
> 
> EDIT: As AlanC below notes, just an airing will eliminate the very, very faint smell of mothballs that this has--so no need to dry clean or wash! So, this is now an even better deal at $35!
> 
> *2) c. 16/32 bespoke Hilditch & Key shirt.*
> 
> I recently purchased this from ebay as I need new dress shirts in the 16/16.5 range, and this should have fit me.... Had the eBay seller not measured teh sleeve length to the end of the French cuffs, and not the fold!
> 
> This is bespoke, and measures to around a 16-32, but please see measurements below. It's in Very Good condition, but it does have a small fray on the collar (shown) and a laundry tag on the interior collar (shown).
> 
> I won't try to get my money back on this (!), but *$18* would be good.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 23.75
> Length BOC: 34.25
> Sleeve (from middle of back to French cuff fold): c.32
> Neck: 16 (button to buttonhole).
> 
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/dsc00610z.jpg/
> 
> https://img510.imageshack.us/i/dsc00611q.jpg/
> 
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/dsc00612r.jpg/
> 
> *3) Ties!*
> 
> I have three wool tartan ties to pass on from my extensive tartan collection; these are either duplicates or just never get worn. All are in excellent condition!
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment*
> 
> https://img231.imageshack.us/i/dsc00590a.jpg/
> 
> https://img510.imageshack.us/i/dsc00593n.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/dsc00594s.jpg/
> 
> a) Edgar of Scotland: width 3.5"
> 
> b) Lochcarron of Scotland: width 3.25"
> 
> c) Brooks Brothers: width 3.5"


----------



## mbebeau

*Brooks Brothers Jacket, Bills Khakis, J Crew Sweater, Brooks Brothers Polo*

Hello there trads,

I have a few items to post out here. Most of these are items that I would LOVE to hang on to but they just don't fit very well as I have lost weight.

*1) Brooks Brothers Cord Sportcoat - 42S

*This is an absolutely beautiful Brooks Brothers Cord Sportcoat, darted tagged as 42S. This is brown with leather buttons and has been worn a few times. As this jacket is used, it shows some slight signs, specifically a small place at the bottom seam where the lining has pulled away from the jacket; this is a VERY minor repair and I doubt it would even require a trip to the tailor.

Shoulder: 20"
Chest: 24"
Length (From Bottom of Collar): 29.5"
Sleeve (From Top of Shoulder):24"

https://img504.imageshack.us/i/bbcspslevebuttons.jpg

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/sportcoatbackbbcord.jpg

*(Color is closest in back picture above but it depends on the light)*

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/sportcoatfrontbbcord.jpg

/2998/bbcspslevebuttons.jpg

*Asking: $65.00 Shipped CONUS.*
*
2) New With Tags Bills Khakis, 34x 35
*These are a pair of BRAND NEW Bills Khakis with tags still attached. They are flat front with 1.5" Cuffs. These are just a touch big on me but I am debating keeping them, thus I am asking close to retail price.

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/billsfront.jpg

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/billsfront.jpg

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/billsinsidetag.jpg

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/billslabels.jpg

*Asking: $55.00 Shipped CONUS.*
*
3) Lightly Used Merino J Crew Sweater - L
*This is a tan J Crew V Neck sweater that is lightly used. It is tagged as L and 100% Merino Wool, Made in Hong Kong. Fit is very true to size and has very minimal piling; there is some decorative stitching around the neck, but this is intentional.








https://img97.imageshack.us/i/jcrewsweater.jpg/








https://img504.imageshack.us/i/jcrewtag.jpg/
*
Asking: $30.00 Shipped CONUS*
*
4) New With Tags Brooks Brothers Polo - M (Slim Fit)
*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece performance polo, mauve. This is a never worn Brooks Brothers polo shirt sized Med but slim fit.








https://img682.imageshack.us/i/bbslimfitpolo.jpg/








https://img97.imageshack.us/i/bbpoloretailtags.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/bbpolotag.jpg/









https://img682.imageshack.us/i/bbpololabel.jpg/









*Asking: $45.00 Shipped CONUS*
*
I am happy to combine shipping on multiple offers.
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*$30 Classic herringbone Harris Tweed; NIB interesting cufflinks*

I'm having to admit that this Harris Tweed jacket is just too short for me, so it needs to find a new home. And I've never used the cufflinks since I bought them new, so they need to head off, too!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Classic Made in the USA Harris Tweed black and light grey herringbone jacket.*

*Claimed!*

*2) Cufflinks!*

*a) Scrabble cufflinks by Magnificant Mouchoirs.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*b) "Pillcase" cufflinks.*

*Claimed--thnak you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*is this a record?!*

The Harris Tweed jacket I listed above was claimed in around 1 minute and 12 seconds, and will be on its way to its new home in Hong Kong tomorrow! :icon_smile:

Is this a record for the Exchange?


----------



## erbs

This jacket is now SOLD.



erbs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I haven't posted much here, but I've been lurking for the last few years. I have over 450 posts on StyleForum and have sold many items there.
> 
> I'm looking to sell my Barbour International jacket. It is the classic, full-fitting A7 jacket; not the newer slim model. The tagged size is 38, but it fits more like a 40. It has been worn outside once.
> 
> Feel free to PM me with any questions or interest.
> 
> I'm asking *SOLD*.
> 
> Tagged: 38
> Pit-to-pit: 22.5"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Overall length: 32.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## wnh

Jackets and sweaters. Make an offer.

Plaid tweed 3/2 sack. Label reads "University Styled for Jack Henry." Hook vent. Inset lower pockets with flaps. There is a spot on the right pocket flap that has become unwoven (see picture).
Chest - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 25"
Length - 32"
*
$25 shipped*.

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010028b.jpg https://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010030x.jpg

Brooks Brothers gun club check, 2B darted. Tagged 40R. (Flap on left pocket is tucked in, for some reason.) Fully lined.
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.25"
Sleeves - 24.25"
Length - 32.75"

*$40 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010039i.jpg

Unbranded Harris Tweed, 2B darted. Broken bone pattern with light blue stripes running through the fabric. Tough and hardy. Will probably need the buttons replaced. The current ones are leather covered, but are kind of unsightly.
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18.25"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32.5"

*$25 shipped*.

https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034a.jpg

Brooks Brothers golden yellow shetland, size Medium. Not as bright as the picture indicates.

*$25 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010043t.jpg

Pringle of Scotland red cotton knit polo sweater. Size XL. Made in USA.

*$15 shipped*.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*
I posted these quickly the other night and have now had a chance to do some better pictures.*

Cole Haan pebble grain penny loafers, size 11 D. These are Made in Maine, probably in the little factory now owned and operated by Alden. The uppers and soles are in great condition. There is a tiny nick in the strap of the left shoe and the heel lifts will need to be replaced soon, but the rest of the shoes are beautiful. The vamps are handsewn and the leather is beautiful. They make it easy to understand CH's, one-time reputation for making a beautiful, high quality shoe. They also feature full leather linings and channeled stitching. With the tiny nick and lift replacement in mind, I'm only asking $55 shipped CONUS.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/9gchpb6jx
https://img694.imageshack.us/i/chpb.jpg/
https://img148.imageshack.us/i/chpb1.jpg/
https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chpb2.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Items for Sale*

BB Gray Cardigan with Red stripe, from BB a couple years ago.
Lightly worn - Size L.

$30 + S&H


















Bobby Jones Cardigan, olive drab green in color, cable knit. Wish it still fit!
Very nice! Size: L
$20 + S&H


















Ducks Unlimited Vest Fleece, size L.
$20 + S&H

















Lands End Light-weight khakis, pleat front. 36 x 29 1/2
















$13 + S&H or $8 with another item


----------



## jfkemd

*3/2 sack navy blazer--price reduced*

now $30 shipped CONUS


jfkemd said:


> Jos A Bank 3/2 sack navy blazer
> 100% wool
> excellent condition.
> lapped seams
> patch flap pockets
> single vent
> fully lined
> no noted flaws
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 23
> length measured from the bottom of the collar: 33.75
> sleeves: 27
> 
> would like $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

jfkemd said:


> now $30 shipped CONUS


Open to correction here, and at the risk of being labeled a JAB apologist, but this appears to be an old JAB, when stuff was made in the USA and the quality was fairly good. If so, this would be a good buy for the just-starting-out person on a budget, presuming no alterations. Just my opinion.


----------



## CMDC

^Agree. I have an old JAB 3/2 sack and have seen a number of them in my thrifting adventures. They're quite nice and that's a good price.


----------



## ComboOrgan

*Hickey-Freeman Jacket*










43.5 chest (at armpit)
41 waist
18.5 shoulder 
25.25 sleeve
31.25 length (from bottom of collar)

This jacket is new and unworn. I bought it in in May at the Hickey-Freeman warehouse sale, and just decided that I don't need it.

The shoulder has no padding at all - completely natural. It has functional cuffs, but it still has room to alter the sleeves at the sleeve hem. I'd say there is room to shorten them by 1.5 inches. Any more than that, and they'll need to be taken in at the shoulder seam.

The material is 95% lambswool, 5% cashmere.

It's made in Italy. listed as a size Medium (oddly) and the measurements suggest around a size 40

All three pockets are patch pockets. It is darted.

PM with with any questions

$75 shipped in the continental US. Elsewhere, we'll figure something out.


----------



## mbebeau

mbebeau said:


> Hello there trads,
> 
> I have a few items to post out here. Most of these are items that I would LOVE to hang on to but they just don't fit very well as I have lost weight.
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers Cord Sportcoat - 42S
> 
> *This is an absolutely beautiful Brooks Brothers Cord Sportcoat, darted tagged as 42S. This is brown with leather buttons and has been worn a few times. As this jacket is used, it shows some slight signs, specifically a small place at the bottom seam where the lining has pulled away from the jacket; this is a VERY minor repair and I doubt it would even require a trip to the tailor.
> 
> Shoulder: 20"
> Chest: 24"
> Length (From Bottom of Collar): 29.5"
> Sleeve (From Top of Shoulder):24"
> 
> *Asking: $65.00 Shipped CONUS.*
> *
> 2) New With Tags Bills Khakis, 34x 35
> *These are a pair of BRAND NEW Bills Khakis with tags still attached. They are flat front with 1.5" Cuffs. These are just a touch big on me but I am debating keeping them, thus I am asking close to retail price.
> 
> *Asking: $55.00 Shipped CONUS.*
> *
> 3) Lightly Used Merino J Crew Sweater - L
> *This is a tan J Crew V Neck sweater that is lightly used. It is tagged as L and 100% Merino Wool, Made in Hong Kong. Fit is very true to size and has very minimal piling; there is some decorative stitching around the neck, but this is intentional.
> 
> 
> https://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6742/jcrewtag.jpg*
> 
> Asking: $30.00 Shipped CONUS*
> *
> 4) New With Tags Brooks Brothers Polo - M (Slim Fit)
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece performance polo, mauve. This is a never worn Brooks Brothers polo shirt sized Med but slim fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/bbslimfitpolo.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/bbpoloretailtags.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/bbpolotag.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/bbpololabel.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asking: $45.00 Shipped CONUS*
> *
> I am happy to combine shipping on multiple offers.
> *


Whoops, didn't post pictures above.


----------



## JLWhittington

*Florshiem V-cleats, smallest ever Polo bow tie*

Florshiem Imperial Longwings--V Cleat. Uppers and interior in excellent condition. Some wear on the heels. 12D. $100 Shipped.



Polo Bow Tie. Shown with a yardstick so that you can see how tiny this is. Early 1980s vintage. $15 Shipped.


Send PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

*Updates below!*



TweedyDon said:


> *First, some older items with price reductions:*
> 
> The Harris Tweed 3/2 sack (c.42-44R) from The English Shop of Princeton (now $25, shipped in CONUS) and the Harvale tie (now $7, shipped in CONUS) are still available: *(Harris Tweed 3/2 sack claimed pending payment)*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1019830&postcount=6385
> 
> as is the buttery-soft brown leather jacket from Barney's (now $29, shipped):
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013459&postcount=6257
> 
> and the size 48 Made in Scotland lambswool sweater from The Scotch House (now $20, shipped):
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1013474&postcount=6258
> 
> *Now, the new items!*
> 
> *1) Brooks. Bros. 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> I bought this when I was losng weight to replace my 44-46Ls, but, alas, my weight loss went better than I expected--so it's available here!
> 
> This is an iconic Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 tweed sack in charcoal herringbone. It's single vented, 1/4 lined, and has both the tradly 2-button cuffs and patch pockets. It's in excellent condition. It's tagged a 43L, and I think runs true to size, although it could work for chaps between 43-44 R/L, too--please see measurements.
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Made in Scotland Shetland sweater*
> 
> This is beautiful! It's Made in Scotland, and tagged L, but it fits more like a medium--please see measurements. It's in excellent condition, although it does have a very small "hanger snag" on the back of the neck (shown).
> 
> Now asking *$30, or offers, *boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.75
> Sleeve: 18.75
> Length (from top of collar to bottom): 26.25
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc00661j.jpg/
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00659os.jpg/
> 
> The small "hanger snag" on the back of the collar (this isn't at all noticeable when worn):
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dsc00663vr.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Older JAB stuff is pretty good, and I'd say pretty much all the 3/2 stuff is older. That seems to be a very good price.

That's a steal on those cardigans.



EastVillageTrad said:


> BB Gray Cardigan with Red stripe, from BB a couple years ago.
> Lightly worn - Size L.
> 
> $30 + S&H...
> Bobby Jones Cardigan, olive drab green in color, cable knit. Wish it still fit!
> Very nice! Size: L
> $20 + S&H


----------



## Georgia

Now accepting reasonable offers on the items I have left:

4. *Dress Shirts* - Each of these are in perfect condition.
*Asking $25 each shipped CONUS*

Details (top-bottom):
a. Hickey Freeman - Size 16.5 x 35
b. Ermenegildo Zegna Green/Cream - Size 16.5|42 (16.5 x 35.5)
c. Ermenegildo Zegna White/Black Pinstripes (French Cuffs - Size 16|41 (16 x 35.5) *- SOLD*
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019oro.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/018liv.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/016w.jpg/

5. *Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt* - Excellent condition. Marked a size 16.5|42; measures 16 x 35.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/011pdd.jpg/

6. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Dress Shirt. * Pink, non-iron, point collar. Excellent condition. Size 16.5 x 33.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/022qo.jpg/

Added:

5. Abercrombie & Fitch Vintage Flannel Shirt. *New* with tags. Marked a size Small - the measurements are:
Neck: 15"
Chest: 20"
Sleeves: 33.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/010vbg.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/011uxt.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

*CLAIMED*



Pentheos said:


> Same story as before, three *FREE* Tommy Hilfiger golf shirts, tagged XL. I can provide measurements if you need them, but let me say that they are as long as my LL Bean XL tall polo shirts, but not as wide.
> 
> You know you want them, they're *free*. (Shipping help appreciated.)
> 
> It'd be easier on me if one person would take all three *FREE* shirts.


The XXL wool vest and three pairs of 38x34 trousers are all still available and still free.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

UPDATES:

BB Gray Cardigan with Red stripe, from BB a couple years ago.
Lightly worn - Size L.
*SOLD*


















Bobby Jones Cardigan, olive drab green in color, cable knit. Wish it still fit!
Very nice! Size: L
$20 + S&H


















Ducks Unlimited Vest Fleece, size L.
$15+ S&H

















Lands End Light-weight khakis, pleat front. 36 x 29 1/2
















$13 + S&H or $8 with another item


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> *E.E. Taylor(Cole Haan) Shell Cordovan Adelaide Wingtips*
> 
> I sell on ebay as 747pooh and periodically sell here on the forum. Thanks for your attention.
> 
> For sale, an amazing pair of vintage(1950's) burgundy genuine shell cordovan wingtips in approx. size 8 B/C combo last. Width is C and heel is B.The manufacturer was the well respected E.E. Taylor Shoe Company of Brockton MA back when Brockton was a major player and power in US shoe making. An esteemed SF member commented in another thread that these are a Collectors Item and that the company had become Cole Haan.These are made of thick shell cordovan that is in fine condition and the soles are double thick leather with leather stacked heels and are pristine and unused inside and out. Look at the double row of stitching at the welt, phenomenal. This shoes will continue to last another 4 or 5 decades. Alden and Allen Edmonds once made shoes this nice but now to find this kind of workmanship you have to buy vintage or from sources abroad. My Crockett and Jones made for Ralph Lauren Polo Darlton wingtips, although nice, did not approach these shoes. The internal numbers inside are 6008 and 70 4114310 B/C 6008. No listed numerical size but 1/2 inch longer and are indeed narrower than the pair of 7 D's shown in the last picture and wider and longer than 8 B church's captoes I own. Asking $425. PM with interest.
> 
> Pay close attention to measurements and compare them to a pair of your comfortable shoes. These would be a fine addition to your wardrobe if your measurements match!
> 
> Interior length 10 1/2 inch
> 
> Exterior Length: 11 7/16 inch
> 
> Exterior Width: 4 3/8 inches
> 
> Heel: 1 3/16 inches
> 
> US Shipping is $16 USPS priority mail with insurance and signature confirmation
> 
> I take paypal, US postal money order and your GOOD check.


PRICE DROP to $375 with $16 USPS shipping CONUS and $25 foreign shipping via USPS priority mail international except Italy and Greece


----------



## a4audi08

Majer/Woodhouse Lynch 3/2 navy (fits like 43/44R): $45 shipped CONUS
Chest: 46''
Sleeves: 26.25'' + 1.25''
Shoulders: 19.5''
Length: 33''

Pants: flat front, uncuffed
Waist: 38'' + 2.5''
Inseam: 31'' + 2''

https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff007.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff008.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff010.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff012.jpg


----------



## TommyDawg

TommyDawg said:


> Hi gentlemen. I love the thread here, and have found some good items at good prices. I am now trying to see if there might be some members here who have sons coming of age looking to move some clothing.
> 
> My son is 13, and is beginning to have need for an occaisional sport coat, jacket or decent shirt and pants. Like any kid, he will outgrow anything before it can wear out, especially if its 'nice' clothes that he will only wear occaisionally at most.
> 
> So, here's what I am looking for. He's on the smallish side, maybe 5'2", 96 lbs. I believe in a boys jacket that would be a size 14. Anyone have a navy blazer or other odd sportcoat? Would also be interested in some OCBD's, or decent slacks, even kahkis, etc. He is also looking for an ivory or white suit for a spring event.
> 
> I'm open for any suggestions or offers. I would also agree that as possible, I would turn items back to the group when we are done, to try and keep this going. Please respond if you think you have some items of interest.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Tom D.


Anything for young trads?? Thanks.
Tom


----------



## Pentheos

TommyDawg said:


> Anything for young trads?? Thanks.
> Tom


Check out Ebay. I recently saw a young man's Brooks Brothers's patch madras sport coat in size 14. I thought of buying it just to cut it up into something else, but I didn't. It had a low BIN, but might have gone for even less.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Check out Ebay. I recently saw a young man's Brooks Brothers's patch madras sport coat in size 14. I thought of buying it just to cut it up into something else, but I didn't. It had a low BIN, but might have gone for even less.


No need to cut up a BB madras jacket for harvest:


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> No need to cut up a BB madras jacket for harvest:


Beautiful stuff! Too bad I don't know how to sew.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5's Semi-Trad :icon_smile_big: Pre-Thanksgiving Day Sale (some items previously for sale, but everything is in nearly new and immaculate condition unless otherwise noted). Please PM with any questions, offers, or requests for more pictures.

_________Sport Coats__________________________________
1. Tom James MTM, Executive Collection (mid-level Tom James classic American cut), Flannel PoW with light blue windowpane, fully canvassed, 2B, SB, single vented. Made in the USA. Thin padding in shoulders. 100% wool.

Tagged size: No tag since MTM, but roughly 42M/L
Shoulders: 20
BOC: 32
Chest: 46
Waist: 43
Sleeves: 26.25

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS
(if you purchase this and the following sportcoat, made for the same person, the total price is: $70)



















2. Tom James MTM, Executive Collection (mid-level Tom James classic American cut), Houndstooth (black and dark gray) with burnt orange windowpane, fully canvassed, 2B, SB, single vented. Made in the USA. Thin padding in shoulders. 100% wool

Tagged size: No tag since MTM, but roughly 42M/L (for the same person as the Flannel PoW above)
Shoulders: 20
BOC: 32
Chest: 46
Waist: 43
Sleeves: 26.25

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS

















3. Tom James MTM, Corporate Image (lower mid-level Tom James classic American cut), black and gray herringbone, half-canvassed, 3B, SB (3/2.5 roll), single vented. Made in USA. Thin padding in shoulders. 100% wool.

Tagged size: No tag since MTM, but roughly 44S
Shoulders: 20.5
BOC: 29.5
Chest: 48
Waist: 45
Sleeves: 23 + 1.5

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS

















4. Made in the USA Southwick SB, 2B darted, POW check (great colors), horn buttons (I think), with thin padding in shoulders (not natural shoulders, but also not gladiator style). It must be 100% wool, but there's no tag.

Condition: Excellent

Tagged size: 40R
Shoulders: 19.75
BOC: 30.5
Sleeves: 23 (about 2" to let out)
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Lining: full

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS

















5. Jack Runnion 3/2 medium weight tweed sack that was "Tailored in the U.S.A. by American Craftsmen." Jack Runnion is one of the few surviving traditional men's clothiers in Greenville, SC. 

Shoulders: 19 ½" (natural shoulders, almost no padding)
Chest: 44"
Waist: 41"
BOC: 30"
Sleeves: 24 ½"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS
















____________________Trousers______________________________
6. Bills Khakis Original Twill in model M1P (forward pleats)

Color: British khaki

Condition: Excellent.

Tagged size: 36 (please read actual measurements)

Waist: 36
Outseam: 43.5
Inseam: 33.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.5 to let out)
Rise: 10
Cuffed (1.5" cuffs)

Price: Sold, pending payment










7. Bills Khakis wide-wale cords (8-wale) in the classic M1P model (forward pleats). 

Color: Oatmeal

Condition: Very good, no marks or wear spots of any kind, but they've been worn.

Tagged size: 38 (please read actual measurements)

Waist: 36
Outseam: 41.25
Inseam: 30.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.75 to let out)
Rise: 10
Uncuffed

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS










8. Brooks Brothers "346" (factory store) wide-wale cords (9-wade), reverse pleated 

Color: Navy blue

Condition: Excellent, worn and washed twice

Tagged size: 35/32 (please read actual measurements)

Waist: 35
Outseam: 40.75
Inseam: 32 (from bottom of zipper) (with 1" to let out)
Rise: 8.5
Uncuffed

Price: $17.50 shipped in CONUS










______100% cotton Shirts_____________________________________
9. BB Non-Iron Blue Gingham pinpoint shirt with forward point collar
Size: 16x34 "Traditional fit"
Made in Malaysia

Looks never worn

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS

















10. BB Non-Iron, pinpoint OCBD white, light blue, and navy blue check sport shirt
Size: Medium
Made in Malaysia

Looks never worn

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS

















11. Vintage "Must Iron" BB Makers bold red and white stripe (white stripe is actually wider) pinpoint OCBD
Size: 16-R (measures 16x33)
Made in USA

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS










12. BB Makers "Must Iron" light blue pinpoint OCBD
Size: 16x35
Made in USA

Price: $20.00 (comes with a free identical white must iron OCBD that has a couple of small pin holes on right side that probably wouldn't be noticed if wearing a t-shirt)










13. BB "Must Iron" pinpoint Yellow Gingham (very small gingham) OCBD
Size: 17.5x33
Made in Malaysia

Price: $20.00

















14. BB light blue Irish Linen sport shirt
Size: M
Made in Hong Kong

Looks never worn

Price: $20.00










________________Outerwear___________________________________
15. Marc Jeffries, Made in Britain, Cashmere-blend DB overcoat with peaked lapels.
Fabric Content: Casmere (50%), Wool (30%), Nylon (10%), Other (10%). This was my overcoat last year, but this year I got a Press overcoat so out this goes. I'm a 39R and this coat is slim and shaped, but I could wear a sport coat underneath.

Condition: Very good to excellent

Tagged size: No tagged size (a slim 39/40R or a 38R)
Shoulders: 18.25
Chest: 42.5
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 23.5
BOC: 40
Lining: full

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Pentheos

*Desideratum*

I'm in the mood for a grey/white or brown/tan herringbone tweed jacket in 48 long. I don't care if it is darted or not, 3/2 or 2, whatever. Anyone have a spare? Or keep your eyes pealed for one? I'm kind of hoping for a weekend beater, but would be happy with something nicer.


----------



## notanut

I don't have a spare, but I'll be sure to keep my eyes open when I thrift for you. What are you shoulder & sleeve measurements?


----------



## jfkemd

*price further reduced---3/2 sack navy blazer*

$25 shipped CONUS



jfkemd said:


> Jos A Bank 3/2 sack navy blazer
> 100% wool
> excellent condition.
> lapped seams
> patch flap pockets
> single vent
> fully lined
> no noted flaws
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 23
> length measured from the bottom of the collar: 33.75
> sleeves: 27
> 
> would like $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*< $20: NWT red cords 36XL; Unworn 35-39L Tradly NATO wool trousers*

My recent weight loss means that these no longer fit me, so I'm passing them on here cheaply, just to find them new homes.

NONE of these trousers have ever been worn. The red cords are still in their unopened packet, while the green wool trousers were purchased new by me, dry cleaned, and unworn--I didn't even get to try them on!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size 36XL red cords.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

These are unhemmed, and would work for anyone with an inseam up to 35" I think; I'll check for serious inquiries. (This would mean opening their packet!) They are in their original packet.

These are decent, everyday mid/thin wale cords, nothing special at all. They're also pleated.

https://img260.imageshack.us/i/dsc00749f.jpg/

*2) Size 35-39 L olive wool trousers. *

*All claimed, or claimed pending payment--thank you!*

These are *GREAT*! They're *unworn* NATO issue in olive wool, with lovely tradly details; flat-front, suspender loops, belt loops, and side waist adjusters. These are intended for sizes between 35 and 39 waist (laid flat the waist measures 19"; they would best suit a waist 37-39") and have a 34" inseam plus 2" under. These are fantastic weekend trousers, but are also smart enough for less formal work environments (e.g., college teaching). I wish these fit me!

*Asking $18 shipped in CONUS*

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/dsc00739ga.jpg/

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/dsc00738z.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/dsc00743j.jpg/

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/dsc00744n.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/dsc00747t.jpg/

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/dsc00748r.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

The BB blazer, the three golf polos, and now these pants have been *CLAIMED*.

Thanks, guys.

The sweater vest will go to the thrift store tomorrow if no one claims it.



Pentheos said:


> If you like 38" x 34" inch pants, and you like 'em *FREE*, then I have some for you. I have one pair of Eddie Bauer jeans, one pair of Eddie Bauer khakis (in light tan, pleated uncuffed), and one pair of Polo Ralph Lauren khakis (in very light tan, pleated uncuffed) for you. For *FREE*. (Shipping help, again, appreciated.)
> 
> Who can say no to *FREE* pants?
> 
> You could, for instance, wear these for yard work, or to the mall, or to your best friend's wedding. They would not make nice pajamas-unless, you know, you like that sort of thing.
> 
> (I'd still be wearing them, had it not been for one lonely winter in Ithaca, New York that I spent with my friends Mr. Doritos and Mr. Dewars.)


----------



## wacolo

*Longwings galore......*

All prices will include CONUS shipping and a basic set of shoe trees. Thanks for looking.

1.Florsheim Imperial Longwings 9.5D $55 Black Calf, V cleat etc. Plenty of life in the uppers and soles.

2.Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings $75 10.5C Great Color. Some Creasing and Patina, but still a great set of gunboats.

3. Frank Brothers New York Shell Cordovan Longwings $75 10B/AA 
I so wish these fit me. A gorgeous shade of brown on these. They have mellowed beautifully. V cleat and about as solid as they come. Made for a now defunct local trad shop, The Gentry.

4. Hanover Brown Calf Longwings $55 10D/B Clean uppers with some creasing. Plenty of sole left.

5. Hanover Shell Cordovan 11C/A $SOLD. The usual creasing and some sole wear, but still a great patina and great shoes.

6. Allen Edmonds Leeds Shell Cordovan 10.5C $40. Classic shoe in decent shape. There is a fair amount of heel wear and they do have a half sole on them at the moment. Perfectly wearable, but they will need some work done sometime in the future.

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/919011.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^^^^^Curses‼!

I've spent the last year trying to snag some vintage Florsheim longwings in brown (size 12eee) with no luck!

Beautiful shoes.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction BB Sweater*

Price Reduced

Maroon Sweater Size Large. 88% Merino Wool, 10% Nylon, 2% Spandex. Asking $20 shipped to lower 48. Please PM if interested.
















[/quote]


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction BB Sweater*

Now $25



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduced


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Reductions



Cardinals5 said:


> Cardinals5's Semi-Trad :icon_smile_big: Pre-Thanksgiving Day Sale (some items previously for sale, but everything is in nearly new and immaculate condition unless otherwise noted). Please PM with any questions, offers, or requests for more pictures.
> 
> _________Sport Coats__________________________________
> 1. Tom James MTM, Executive Collection (mid-level Tom James classic American cut), Flannel PoW with light blue windowpane, fully canvassed, 2B, SB, single vented. Made in the USA. Thin padding in shoulders. 100% wool.
> 
> Tagged size: No tag since MTM, but roughly 42M/L
> Shoulders: 20
> BOC: 32
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 43
> Sleeves: 26.25
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Tom James MTM, Executive Collection (mid-level Tom James classic American cut), Houndstooth (black and dark gray) with burnt orange windowpane, fully canvassed, 2B, SB, single vented. Made in the USA. Thin padding in shoulders. 100% wool
> 
> Tagged size: No tag since MTM, but roughly 42M/L (for the same person as the Flannel PoW above)
> Shoulders: 20
> BOC: 32
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 43
> Sleeves: 26.25
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Tom James MTM, Corporate Image (lower mid-level Tom James classic American cut), black and gray herringbone, half-canvassed, 3B, SB (3/2.5 roll), single vented. Made in USA. Thin padding in shoulders. 100% wool.
> 
> Tagged size: No tag since MTM, but roughly 44S
> Shoulders: 20.5
> BOC: 29.5
> Chest: 48
> Waist: 45
> Sleeves: 23 + 1.5
> 
> Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Made in the USA Southwick SB, 2B darted, POW check (great colors), horn buttons (I think), with thin padding in shoulders (not natural shoulders, but also not gladiator style). It must be 100% wool, but there's no tag.
> 
> Condition: Excellent
> 
> Tagged size: 40R
> Shoulders: 19.75
> BOC: 30.5
> Sleeves: 23 (about 2" to let out)
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Jack Runnion 3/2 medium weight tweed sack that was "Tailored in the U.S.A. by American Craftsmen." Jack Runnion is one of the few surviving traditional men's clothiers in Greenville, SC.
> 
> Shoulders: 19 ½" (natural shoulders, almost no padding)
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 41"
> BOC: 30"
> Sleeves: 24 ½"
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________Trousers______________________________
> 
> 7. Bills Khakis wide-wale cords (8-wale) in the classic M1P model (forward pleats).
> 
> Color: Oatmeal
> 
> Condition: Very good, no marks or wear spots of any kind, but they've been worn.
> 
> Tagged size: 38 (please read actual measurements)
> 
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41.25
> Inseam: 30.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.75 to let out)
> Rise: 10
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $17.50 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______100% cotton Shirts_____________________________________
> 9. BB Non-Iron Blue Gingham pinpoint shirt with forward point collar
> Size: 16x34 "Traditional fit"
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> Looks never worn
> 
> Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Vintage "Must Iron" BB Makers bold red and white stripe (white stripe is actually wider) pinpoint OCBD
> Size: 16-R (measures 16x33)
> Made in USA
> 
> Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. BB "Must Iron" pinpoint Yellow Gingham (very small gingham) OCBD
> Size: 17.5x33
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> Price: $17.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________Outerwear___________________________________
> 15. Marc Jeffries, Made in Britain, Cashmere-blend DB overcoat with peaked lapels.
> Fabric Content: Casmere (50%), Wool (30%), Nylon (10%), Other (10%). This was my overcoat last year, but this year I got a Press overcoat so out this goes. I'm a 39R and this coat is slim and shaped, but I could wear a sport coat underneath.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent
> 
> Tagged size: No tagged size (a slim 39/40R or a 38R)
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Chest: 42.5
> Waist: 40
> Sleeves: 23.5
> BOC: 40
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS


----------



## thebot

thebot said:


> Here is a link to the photos..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


Bump .. sweaters and rugby shirt still available. Special Thanksgiving deal $60 for all 3 + $10 for shipping..This is a great deal!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barney's jacket claimed*

The brown leather jacket from Barney's from the post below is now claimed--thank you!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1021194&postcount=6449


----------



## anonymouz

Jack Purcells sz8
Jcrew's distressed version
worn once (too small for me)
$35 shipped CONUS




























Bass Camp Mocs sz8.5
worn once (a bit too _big_ for me)
$30 shipped CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

If the nick in the strap has you shying away, these would still make a great knock around shoe. *SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> *
> I posted these quickly the other night and have now had a chance to do some better pictures.*
> 
> Cole Haan pebble grain penny loafers, size 11 D. These are Made in Maine, probably in the little factory now owned and operated by Alden. The uppers and soles are in great condition. There is a tiny nick in the strap of the left shoe and the heel lifts will need to be replaced soon, but the rest of the shoes are beautiful. The vamps are handsewn and the leather is beautiful. They make it easy to understand CH's, one-time reputation for making a beautiful, high quality shoe. They also feature full leather linings and channeled stitching. With the tiny nick and lift replacement in mind, I'm only asking $55 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/9gchpb6jx
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/chpb.jpg/
> https://img148.imageshack.us/i/chpb1.jpg/
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chpb2.jpg/


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> *Headed for ebay under my seller name 747pooh, with further PRICE DROPS!*
> 
> For your consideration, and best offers! A variety of contemporary and vintage fine shoes. I also sell on ebay with 100% feedback and over 400 transactions as 747pooh and on SF as The Deacon. Payment is paypal or USPS money order. Thank you for your interest.
> 
> Grenson Loafers Style no 6566/01 14670 in size 11.5 F. Single sole and cushion insole. Can fit a 12D comfortably and possibly 12E. They fit me well and I wear these sizes. They look to be store models and never worn outside. No nicks, scuffs or cuts. Asking $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Allen Edmonds Boulevard wingtips in size 14AA look to be worn once or twice, $70 shipped in CONUS, or $90 International.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenson loafers and AE Boulevard vintage wingtips still available.


----------



## Jovan

Deacon: If something has been sold, please delete the IMG tags (or the whole link if you wish). It will help lower the clutter here. Thanks!


----------



## The Deacon

Jovan said:


> Deacon: If something has been sold, please delete the IMG tags (or the whole link if you wish). It will help lower the clutter here. Thanks!


Sorry.


----------



## Jovan

It's fine, just letting you know.


----------



## jfkemd

blazer sold pending funds.



jfkemd said:


> $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## nerdykarim

I'd like to buy a Barbour Bedale in size 38, preferably in sage green (but, really, any color except for black) at _I'm in grad school and I have negative money_ pricing. I know it's probably a longshot, but if anyone has an old one or comes across something at a thrift store, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## ComboOrgan

Price drop to $65 shipped



ComboOrgan said:


> 43.5 chest (at armpit)
> 41 waist
> 18.5 shoulder
> 25.25 sleeve
> 31.25 length (from bottom of collar)
> 
> This Hickey-Freeman jacket is new and unworn. I bought it in in May at the Hickey-Freeman warehouse sale, and just decided that I don't need it.
> 
> The shoulder has no padding at all - completely natural. It has functional cuffs, but it still has room to alter the sleeves at the sleeve hem. I'd say there is room to shorten them by 1.5 inches. Any more than that, and they'll need to be taken in at the shoulder seam.
> 
> The material is 95% lambswool, 5% cashmere.
> 
> It's made in Italy. listed as a size Medium (oddly) and the measurements suggest around a size 40
> 
> All three pockets are patch pockets. It is darted.
> 
> PM with with any questions
> 
> NEW PRICE
> 
> *$65 shipped* in the continental US. Elsewhere, we'll figure something out.


----------



## Cardinals5

*FS: Church's Custom Grade Chetwynd*

Good evening my fellow trads. Tonight we have a special treat for all you Anglophiles - a beautiful pair of Church's Custom Grade Chetwynds. The Chetwynd, Church's classic black wingtip, is still in production and goes for the princely sum of GBP340. Let's get down to the details.

Condition: The black calf uppers are in very good condition with the random scratch/mark here and there, but nothing that can been seen from more than a few inches away. The insoles (see pic) are in remarkably good condition and the leather footbeds still look great. The single leather soles have plenty of life left and are hard as a rock without the slightest sign of softness. The heel caps, however, should probably be replaced immediately.

Measurements
Last: 173
Marked size: 10 (can't find a marking for the width)
Outsole length: 12 1/8
Outsole width: 4 1/4 (across the ball of the foot)
Insole length: 11 1/2 (measured with flexible tape measure)

Price: $75 shipped in CONUS or actual shipping for everywhere else. (Get yourself a Thanksgiving treat)


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Black Friday at Salvation Army*

There's a JAB 3/2 sack poplin suit (cotton/poly blend) tagged 44L from back in the day when JAB wasn't total crap. A unique grayish-olive shade and, with 50 percent off, it'll be $3.50 tomorrow. Total with shipping would be $15. Happy to pick it up if anyone's interested.


----------



## Cardinals5

A new item and further price reductions

New Item

Bills Khakis, model M1P (two forward pleats on each side), in regular khaki color.

Condition: Excellent, no signs of wear or fraying of cuffs (only a couple of loose threads inside waistband)

Tagged: 32
Actual Waist: 32
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 31
Rise: 10
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.











Cardinals5 said:


> Made in the USA Southwick SB, 2B darted, POW check (great colors), horn buttons (I think), with thin padding in shoulders (not natural shoulders, but also not gladiator style). It must be 100% wool, but there's no tag.
> 
> Condition: Excellent
> 
> Tagged size: 40R
> Shoulders: 19.75
> BOC: 30.5
> Sleeves: 23 (about 2" to let out)
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Jack Runnion 3/2 medium weight tweed sack that was "Tailored in the U.S.A. by American Craftsmen." Jack Runnion is one of the few surviving traditional men's clothiers in Greenville, SC.
> 
> Shoulders: 19 ½" (natural shoulders, almost no padding)
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 41"
> BOC: 30"
> Sleeves: 24 ½"
> 
> Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis wide-wale cords (8-wale) in the classic M1P model (forward pleats).
> 
> Color: Oatmeal
> 
> Condition: Very good, no marks or wear spots of any kind, but they've been worn.
> 
> Tagged size: 38 (please read actual measurements)
> 
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41.25
> Inseam: 30.5 (from bottom of zipper) (with 2.75 to let out)
> Rise: 10
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Non-Iron Blue Gingham pinpoint shirt with forward point collar
> Size: 16x34 "Traditional fit"
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> Looks never worn
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage "Must Iron" BB Makers bold red and white stripe (white stripe is actually wider) pinpoint OCBD
> Size: 16-R (measures 16x33)
> Made in USA
> 
> Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB "Must Iron" pinpoint Yellow Gingham (very small gingham) OCBD
> Size: 17.5x33
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> Price: $14.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jeffries, Made in Britain, Cashmere-blend DB overcoat with peaked lapels.
> Fabric Content: Casmere (50%), Wool (30%), Nylon (10%), Other (10%). This was my overcoat last year, but this year I got a Press overcoat so out this goes. I'm a 39R and this coat is slim and shaped, but I could wear a sport coat underneath.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent
> 
> Tagged size: No tagged size (a slim 39/40R or a 38R)
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Chest: 42.5
> Waist: 40
> Sleeves: 23.5
> BOC: 40
> Lining: full
> 
> Price: Sold!!! Thanks Mike from Canada


----------



## AlanC

^I can't believe you've not sold that overcoat yet. It's odd to me how hard to move overcoats and sweaters are.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> ^I can't believe you've not sold that overcoat yet. It's odd to me how hard to move overcoats and sweaters are.


I'll second that. That vintage HSM that was listed for forever--and may still be, so far as I know--is a prime example. Beautiful stuff, impossible to sell and tough to thrift, at least locally. You might find one decent heavy overcoat a year, if that, and no telling what size it will be.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> ^I can't believe you've not sold that overcoat yet. It's odd to me how hard to move overcoats and sweaters are.





32rollandrock said:


> I'll second that. That vintage HSM that was listed for forever--and may still be, so far as I know--is a prime example. Beautiful stuff, impossible to sell and tough to thrift, at least locally. You might find one decent heavy overcoat a year, if that, and no telling what size it will be.


You guys are both right - I searched thrift stores for a couple of years for the perfect overcoat and finally found it this year (a Press charcoal herringbone :aportnoy, but they just don't seem to sell unless it's some "fashion" brand that is popular on eBay. I, too, admired that HSM and was shocked that someone didn't snap it up. I've been considering a Gloverall duffle - not that I need another coat in SC - and they often sell for less than $80 on eBay. When all is said and done, it's just not worth trying to sell used overcoats.


----------



## stant62

*Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Boots size 8D*

Sorry for the lack of thriftiness... but thought I might garner some interest here:

I have up for sale a pair of new Alden #8 Shell Cordovan boots size 8D on the modified last. They were purchased from the ShoeMart as seconds, but I have not noticed any flaws on the boots. As much as I want to keep them, I realize I would prefer longwings. Retailed for $650, looking to recoup my costs: *$400*










Happy Holidays!


----------



## D&S

*Allen Edmonds Walden*

Size 8, cordovan, really great condition - I'd give em a 9/10 - some wear to the soles, some VERY slight rounding to the heel, the leather itself is almost unmarked. Picked these up for my dad but were half a size too small. I don't have a camera, otherwise I would post pictures. No box/bag/trees. They retail for $225, I'd like to get $25 + shipping, PM if interested.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Vintage Harris Tweed*

I bought this here and would love to keep this as it is an incredibly beautiful vintage Harris tweed; however, as much as I want to convince myself that it fits, it's more of a regular and I'm more of a long. All the information below comes from the original seller's post. Claimed, payment pending.

harris tweed jacket from Hampton Clothes
3/2 sack
appears to have no shoulder padding at all
patch flap pockets
hooked vent
lapped seams
has throat latch as seen in the last picture

measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22--(closer to 23)
sleeves: 24.5
length from bottom of the collar: 29.75


----------



## Cardinals5

The Jack Runnion sport coat and the yellow gingham shirt, listed above, are both sold

Price reductions and thread consolidation

1. This is a beautiful pair of Church's Custom Grade Chetwynds. The Chetwynd, Church's classic black wingtip, is still in production and goes for the princely sum of GBP340. Let's get down to the details.

Condition: The black calf uppers are in very good condition with the random scratch/mark here and there, but nothing that can been seen from more than a few inches away. The insoles (see pic) are in remarkably good condition and the leather footbeds still look great. The single leather soles have plenty of life left and are hard as a rock without the slightest sign of softness. The heel caps, however, should probably be replaced immediately.

Measurements
Last: 173
Marked size: 10 (can't find a marking for the width), but it looks like "D"
Outsole length: 12 1/8
Outsole width: 4 1/4 (across the ball of the foot)
Insole length: 11 1/2 (measured with flexible tape measure)

Price: Sold, pending payment

Send these beauties to B. Nelson (https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/), who is a contributor here, for a $90 recraft, or the $120 deluxe treatment, save the shipping to England, and have a fantastic pair of Church's for less than AE seconds.

(see the original post for more pics: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1022709&postcount=6482)
















2. Bills Khakis, model M1P (two forward pleats on each side), in regular khaki color.

Condition: Excellent, no signs of wear or fraying of cuffs (only a couple of loose threads inside waistband)

Tagged: 32
Actual Waist: 32
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 31
Rise: 10
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.









Trad item of the Season: Vintage LLB Norweigian Sweater. 80% wool, 20% rayon. Made in Norway.

Tagged Size L
Chest: 47
Sleeves from center of collar: 31

Condition: Great, no flaws.

Price: $25.00 shipping in CONUS or actual elsewhere.









Southwick Navy blazer, 3 button sack, 3 patch pockets!, center vent, and silver Southwick buttons. The fabric is 100% wool, but is some kind of flannel - it looks like a hopsack that's been roughed up. Labels say "Southwick - A. O. White" and there's a special label that says "Created exclusively for [I'm leaving the name out] Massachusetts Mutual Inner Circle."

Tagged size: No tags, but seems like a 46L
Shoulders: 20.25
Chest: 50
Waist: 49
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 33.

Condition: This blazer has seen plenty of action and would probably be best as a casual//travel/lounging around the house coat.

Price: $30.00 shipping in CONUS or actual elsewhere (if no one wants it for this price I'll just harvest the buttons)









Lord Jeff, shetland wool cardigan vest, reddish color with fake leather buttons.

Tagged size: M
Chest: 42
Length: 27

Condition: Perfect

Price $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere.









Berle (I think) British khaki-colored linen trousers, flat front, watch pocket.

Waist: 32 + 3
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 31 + 2
Rise: 9.5 (from bottom of zipper)
Knee: 20
Opening: 18

Condition: Perfect, looks never worn.

Price: $25 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere.









Ties (all prices include domestic shipping, we can work out international)








1. Hardy Amies rep stripe. 100% silk. 3.25" - $15.00 
2. Hickey's. Tennis rackets emblematic. 52 silk/48 poly. Woven in England. Hand sewn. 3" - $10.00.
3. Gant. Viyella plaid. 55 wool/45 cotton. 3.25" - $13.00
4. Polo by Ralph Lauren. Made by Hand. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3.5" - $13.00








5. Polo by Ralph Lauren. Made by Hand. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3.5" - $13.00
6. Smith's Bermuda. Made in England. 100% silk. 3" - $9.00
7. Robert Talbot. Best of Class. Hand sewn. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 5/8 - $15.00
8. Scotland House Ltd. Williamsburg, VA. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. 3" - $9.00


----------



## TweedyDon

*This post is by way of an interest-check; I'll post more details and pictures if people are interested!* 

*Immaculate size 44 Barbour Border and Northumbria available; Good Condition Burghley available, also.*

My weight loss means my almost-unworn Barbour Border and Northumbria might soon be looking for new homes, together with my Good, Used, Burghley. I also have a size 44 stud-in liner available for the Border or Northumbria!

*All are size 44*; the Border is in navy, the Northumbria (basically, a heavyweight version of the Border) is in the traditional sage green. *They are the old, good style of Barbour*, Made in England, with the traditional lining, studs for pop-in liner, and NO EXTERNAL LOGO!

*The Border and Northumbria are immaculate*--they don't even need a re-wax! No holes, tears, or creasing. The Northumbria is still "factory stiff"! Both come with their original enamel badges; the Border comes with its original Barbour bag, and the Northumbria comes with its original instruction leaflets.

Since these are as close to NOS you'll find, I'll be asking $165 shipped in CONUS for the Border, or offers, and $175 shipped, or offers, for the rarer, heavier Northumbria. The Burghley is just in Good Used Condition, so I'll be asking just $85 shipped, or offers for that. I'll be asking an extra $25 for the liner bought with the Border or Northumbria.

*Please PM with initial interest! Non-binding initial offers are very welcome, too--especially since the purpose here is to gauge interest!*


----------



## Got Shell?

*Still available*



Got Shell? said:


> Hate to sell these black shell cordovan BB LHS, but I need a 9 and they have only been worn 2 or 3 times since restoration. They were heavily worn, but came back from Alden looking new. They were originally size 9.5 E, but are now a 9.5D, due to restoration. I have a pair of #8 in a 9.5D, and these are identical to them after restoration. They obviously have almost new soles and the shell is in exceptional condition with no cuts or holes, they can hardly be distinguished from new by the uppers. They retail for about $600. They come with bags and box from Alden, as well as shell cordovan brochure. $215 shipped CONUS / paypal gift


Still available
Reduced to $170 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*<$35 Raincoats: c.36/38 Burberry, 44L Brooks Brothers*

I have two raincoats to pass on! *Please PM with interest and offers on each--as always, offers are always welcome!*

*1) 44L Brooks Brothers *

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) c. 36-38 100% cotton Burberry raincoat.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

(And thank you, too, Cardinals5, for your kind words!)


----------



## Cardinals5

15 minutes and no one has snapped up that Burberry!!! Get on your horses people, such a deal is not likely to come up again.


----------



## TweedyDon

My closet clearing continues!

*Please PM with interest and offers--and, as always, offers are always welcome!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping*

*1) c.38/40R Harris Tweed jacket in dark brown herringbone*

*Claimed, pending payment.*

I really need a Long, so this is up for grabs! This is a lovely traditional Harris Tweed jacket in a beautiful rich dark brown herringbone. It was Made in the USA for the University Shop, and has a single vent, two button front, and four cuff buttons; all the buttons are the traditional "football" style. This is in Excellent condition, _except _for the small wear spot on the lining by the right interior pocket (shown).

I believe that this is a 40R (maybe 38R) but please see measurements.

Asking $35 boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 24 (+2.5 under)
Chest: 21
Length: 30.5

*The picture with the Harris Tweed label shows the truest colour.*

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/picture386g.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/picture390.jpg/

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/picture388.jpg/

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/picture389.jpg/

*2) 17.5, 44 Turnbull & Asser shirts.*

*Claimed--thank you!*
https://img20.imageshack.us/i/picture413.jpg/ 
*3) Tradly ties!*

*Group 1: Emblematics*

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/picture370k.jpg/

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture371c.jpg/

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/picture373r.jpg/

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/picture372g.jpg/

https://img257.imageshack.us/i/picture374.jpg/

*From top to bottom:*

1) Currencies tie; unknown maker, 100% silk. Some of these currencies no longer exist, having been replaced by the Euro! Very Good condition: $12

2) Crest tie; Harvale (the very trad. maker; the name "Harvale" is from the combination of...., well, you can guess this.) No fabric content, but almost certainly 100% silk. Small and minor blemish on lower part of blade (I couldn't get my camera to capture this, it's so small), hence just Good condition and $10.

3) The Andover Shop for the Krokadiloes. (Harvard's a capella group.) No fabric content. If you're a Krakadiloe, this is free! If not, it's just $12, with a free copy of an published academic paper I wrote on the ethics of wearing other groups' ties!*** (It's Ok in this case provided you're not in Cambridge, Mass., or New Haven.  )

**This really exists; it was written as a joke, but the academic journal I sent it to didn't spot this....*

*Group 2: Various*

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture375b.jpg/

https://img525.imageshack.us/i/picture378w.jpg/

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/picture379.jpg/

https://img504.imageshack.us/i/picture380.jpg/

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/picture376y.jpg/

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/picture377f.jpg/

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/picture384o.jpg/

https://img257.imageshack.us/i/picture385w.jpg/

_*From left to right:*_

1) J. Press, India shantung silk. Very Good condition; some very _minor_ memory in the knot area, and the keeper is detached on one end. Hence just $22.

2) Liberty of London, wool challis. Excellent condition. $18.

3) Metropolitian Museum of Art. Silk. $10

4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Bears and stirrups. Perfect for people who ride bears, or who have seen _The Golden Compass_ too many times. Excellent condition. $14.

5) Brooks Brothers Makers. Merry-go-Round horses. Excellent condition. $14.

6) Northshore, New Jersey made silk paisley tie. $10


----------



## TweedyDon

I've added pictures below; *the Border has now been claimed (thank you!),* but the Northumbria is still available, as is the stud-in liner.

*Please PM with interest and offers--and, as always, offers are always welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Immaculate size 44 Barbour Border and Northumbria available.*
> 
> My weight loss means my almost-unworn Barbour Border and Northumbria are looking for new homes, as is a size 44 stud-in liner available for the Border or Northumbria!
> 
> *All are size 44*; the Border is in navy, the Northumbria (basically, a heavyweight version of the Border) is in the traditional sage green. *They are the old, good style of Barbour*, Made in England, with the traditional lining, studs for pop-in liner, and NO EXTERNAL LOGO!
> 
> *The Border and Northumbria are immaculate*--they don't even need a re-wax! No holes, tears, or creasing. The Northumbria is still "factory stiff"! Both come with their original enamel badges; the Border comes with its original Barbour bag, and the Northumbria comes with its original instruction leaflets.


*Pictures and further information:*

*1) Size 44 Barbour Border.*

*Claimed--thank you!*
https://img222.imageshack.us/i/picture430m.jpg/

*2) Size 44 Barbour Northumbria.*

This is in almost immaculate condition, although it is missing its interior size tag. (This is a size 44, though; I purchased it new some years ago.) This is the older-style Northumbria (the heavyweight version of the Border) which takes the stud-in liner and has no external logo. It still has its "factory stiffness", and no tears, snags, or wear spots.

Asking $175 shipped in CONUS with insurance and delivery confirmation.

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/picture416c.jpg/

https://img403.imageshack.us/i/picture421d.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/picture420.jpg/

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/picture419p.jpg/

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/picture422g.jpg/

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/picture418.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Got a few items for sale in time for Cyber Monday. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item.

Please PM if interested...

1. *Brooks Brothers Corduroy Sport Coat. * Perfect condition. Tagged a 42 Long - the measurements are:
Shoulders: 20"
Pits: 45.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 32.5"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/067.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/066zi.jpg/

2. *Southwick 3/2 Tweed Sport Coat.* Perfect condition. Gray and cream with oxford blue and red. Untagged size - the measurements are:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Pits: 43"
Sleeve: 25"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 31"
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img109.imageshack.us/i/064f.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/063hnh.jpg/

3. *Lands End Argyle Cardigan Sweater.* Excellent - near new condition. 100% pure lambswool - knitted in Ireland. Size XL (50" chest, 29" length).
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/056ox.jpg/

4. Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Sweater. Excellent condition. This sweater is just like the J. Press Shaggy Dog. The color is a green/brown/rust mix. Tagged a size 44, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 21.5"
Pits: 48"
Sleeve: 26" (uncuffed)
Length: 29"
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img36.imageshack.us/i/061ox.jpg/

5. J. Crew Blue Argyle Sweater. Perfect condition. Tagged a size Medium, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 17"
Pits: 42"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length (from bottom of the collar): 26.5"
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img27.imageshack.us/i/058dr.jpg/

6. *Gap 1969 Straight Fit Selvage Jeans.* Excellent condition. Very dark. Tagged a size 31/30, actual measurements are:
Waist: 16"
Rise: 10"
Inseam: 31.5"
Knee Width: 9"
Leg Opening: 8.25"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/070py.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/068qi.jpg/https://img682.imageshack.us/i/072xm.jpg/

I also have these items still available:

7. *Dress Shirts* - Each of these are in perfect condition.
*Asking $15 each or $25 for the pair shipped CONUS*

Details (top-bottom):
a. Hickey Freeman - Size 16.5 x 35
b. Ermenegildo Zegna Green/Cream - Size 16.5|42 (16.5 x 35.5)
c. Ermenegildo Zegna White/Black Pinstripes (French Cuffs - Size 16|41 (16 x 35.5) - *SOLD*
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019oro.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/018liv.jpg/

8. *Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt* - Excellent condition. Marked a size 16.5|42; measures 16 x 35.
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/011pdd.jpg/

9. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Dress Shirt. * Pink, non-iron, point collar. Excellent condition. Size 16.5 x 33.
*SOLD*

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/022qo.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*LL Bean Gray Wool*
I really like these, but not enough room to let out in length
medium (in weight not color) flannel (not those heavy wool Bean hunting pants)
100% wool, made in the USA
flat front, no cuffs
34x28 with about 1.5" to let out in length
$25+shipping/offer

*Nautica Flannel*
heavier wool (65%) rayon (35%) flannel
classic cut, cuffs, very small single pleat in front
34x32
$10+shipping/offer

*Lands End Khakis*
made in USA, flat front, no cuffs 36x32
$10+shipping/offer

*Brooks Brothers Wide Wale Cords*
Greenish dark brown color, flat front, cuffs
made in USA
36x27 
$20+shipping/offer

Price drops



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Putting summer stuff away, and taking the opportunity to cull some madras.
> 
> *Gant "Authentic Indian Madras"*
> Size large, half sleeve
> 3-button collar, locker loop, pen pocket on chest
> Color is much more orange & purple than appears in picture.
> *$17+shipping/offer*
> 
> *Polo Madras Popover*
> Made in India
> 3-button placket, short sleeves, 3-button collar, locker loop, non-shirttail hem
> no logo, chest pocket
> *$22+shipping/offer*
> 
> *Polo Plaid*
> This is just a lightweight short sleeve plaid shirt, white, pink and green.
> Large, no cool details, with the polo logo.
> *$8+shipping/offer*





Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> A couple of recent BB XL sport shirts in great condition:
> $12+shipping each, $20+shipping for both or just make an offer
> 
> 1) light on darker blue gingham
> 
> 2) dark navy blue check


----------



## Got Shell?

Got Shell? said:


> Still available
> Reduced to $170 CONUS


Black Shell LHS still available, now $160 CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

*HATS!*

I'm sure there are a few trads out there that still wear a well made hat, and here are four of them.

Borsalino "Diamante" chocolate brown fedora, size 7 1/8. Incredibly soft and in pristine condition. The band is the same fur felt as the hat itself. Asking $95 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BORSALINO PICS* https://yfrog.com/0xbors2jx
https://img109.imageshack.us/i/bors.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/bors1.jpg/

Lock &Co. tweed hat, no tagged size, but it came from the same estate as the Borsalino. It measures about 22" around the sweat band. Virtually unworn condition. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/locktw.jpg/
URL=https://img194.imageshack.us/i/locktw1.jpg/][/URL]

Another Lock &Co. hat, this one a blocked felt, size 6 7/8. Near new condition. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/lockecap.jpg/
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/lockcap1.jpg/

Orvis 100% tan cashmere newsboys cap. Tagged S/M. Still has a tag on it so I doubt its ever been worn. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/orviscash1.jpg/
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/orviscash.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Reductions



Cardinals5 said:


> 1. Bills Khakis, model M1P (two forward pleats on each side), in regular khaki color.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, no signs of wear or fraying of cuffs (only a couple of loose threads inside waistband)
> 
> Tagged: 32
> Actual Waist: 32
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 31
> Rise: 10
> Cuffs: 1.5
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Southwick Navy blazer, 3 button sack, 3 patch pockets!, center vent, and silver Southwick buttons. The fabric is 100% wool, but is some kind of flannel - it looks like a hopsack that's been roughed up. Labels say "Southwick - A. O. White" and there's a special label that says "Created exclusively for [I'm leaving the name out] Massachusetts Mutual Inner Circle."
> 
> Tagged size: No tags, but seems like a 46L
> Shoulders: 20.25
> Chest: 50
> Waist: 49
> Sleeves: 24.5
> BOC: 33.
> 
> Condition: This blazer has seen plenty of action and would probably be best as a casual//travel/lounging around the house coat.
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipping in CONUS or actual elsewhere (if no one wants it for this price I'll just harvest the buttons)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lord Jeff, shetland wool cardigan vest, reddish color with fake leather buttons.
> 
> Tagged size: M
> Chest: 42
> Length: 27
> 
> Condition: Perfect
> 
> Price $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Berle (I think) British khaki-colored linen trousers, flat front, watch pocket.
> 
> Waist: 32 + 3
> Outseam: 40.5
> Inseam: 31 + 2
> Rise: 9.5 (from bottom of zipper)
> Knee: 20
> Opening: 18
> 
> Condition: Perfect, looks never worn.
> 
> Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties (all prices include domestic shipping, we can work out international)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hardy Amies rep stripe. 100% silk. 3.25" - $12.00
> 2. Sold
> 3. Sold
> 4. Polo by Ralph Lauren. Made by Hand. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3.5" - $11.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Polo by Ralph Lauren. Made by Hand. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3.5" - $11.00
> 6. Smith's Bermuda. Made in England. 100% silk. 3" - $7.50
> 7. Robert Talbot. Best of Class. Hand sewn. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 5/8 - $13.00
> 8. Scotland House Ltd. Williamsburg, VA. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. 3" - $7.50


----------



## EastVillageTrad

PRICE UPDATES:

Bobby Jones Cardigan, olive drab green in color, cable knit. Wish it still fit!
Very nice! Size: L
$15 + S&H


















Ducks Unlimited Vest Fleece, size L.
$10+ S&H

















Lands End Light-weight khakis, pleat front. 36 x 29 1/2
















$10 + S&H or $5 with another item


----------



## a4audi08

*jackets $40 ea OBO, sweater is $25 shipped, Ties $15 ea or 2/$25 *

3B 3/2 sack - beautiful vintage by Richman Bros - sz 40S

chest: 42'' across
length: 30''
Sleeves: 24'' + 2 ''
shoulders: 18''









3B 3/2 sack by Brookford - sz 40R
chest: 42''
Length: 32''
sleeves: 24.25'' + 2''
shoulders: 18''


















Charcoal Brooks Bros 3Btn vest - SZ XL - Extra fine merino wool
Laying flat, widest point = 24'' across
shoulders: 18''
from top button to top of collar: 8.5''
length: 25''










L-R: oscar de la renta woolen, lands end, polo, huntington, nieman marcus


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Those jackets are great. I wish they were bigger.


----------



## ComboOrgan

*New Hickey Freeman Jacket*

Price drop to $55 Shipped



ComboOrgan said:


> 43.5 chest (at armpit)
> 41 waist
> 18.5 shoulder
> 25.25 sleeve
> 31.25 length (from bottom of collar)
> 
> This Hickey Freemanjacket is new and unworn. I bought it in in May at the Hickey-Freeman warehouse sale, and just decided that I don't need it.
> 
> The shoulder has no padding at all - completely natural. It has functional cuffs, but it still has room to alter the sleeves at the sleeve hem. I'd say there is room to shorten them by 1.5 inches. Any more than that, and they'll need to be taken in at the shoulder seam.
> 
> The material is 95% lambswool, 5% cashmere.
> 
> It's made in Italy. listed as a size Medium (oddly) and the measurements suggest around a size 40
> 
> All three pockets are patch pockets. It is darted.
> 
> PM with with any questions
> 
> $55 shipped in the continental US. Elsewhere, we'll figure something out.


----------



## Cardinals5

TweedyDon said:


> *2) c. 36-38 100% cotton Burberry raincoat.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> (And thank you, too, Cardinals5, for your kind words!)


My pleasure TweedyD. I was so tempted to buy that Burberry just on principle because my own Burberry, which looks exactly the same, is a blend. But surprisingly, my better judgment actually won out . Hopefully, it went to a forum member who doesn't have a trench and now they're in for a real treat.


----------



## Georgia

From this post, the BB Cord Jacket, the Southwick 3/2, the LE Argyle sweater, the Polo sweater, and the BB Slim Fit OCBD have sold. Here is what is left (at lowered prices):



Georgia said:


> 5. J. Crew Blue Argyle Sweater. Perfect condition. Tagged a size Medium, the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 17"
> Pits: 42"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 26.5"
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/058dr.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Gap 1969 Straight Fit Selvage Jeans.* Excellent condition. Very dark. Tagged a size 31/30, actual measurements are:
> Waist: 16"
> Rise: 10"
> Inseam: 31.5"
> Knee Width: 9"
> Leg Opening: 8.25"
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/070py.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/068qi.jpg/https://img682.imageshack.us/i/072xm.jpg/
> 
> I also have these items still available:
> 
> 7. *Dress Shirts* - Each of these are in perfect condition.
> *Asking $12 each or $20 for the pair shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details (top-bottom):
> a. Hickey Freeman - Size 16.5 x 35
> b. Ermenegildo Zegna Green/Cream - Size 16.5|42 (16.5 x 35.5)
> c. Ermenegildo Zegna White/Black Pinstripes (French Cuffs - Size 16|41 (16 x 35.5) - *SOLD*
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019oro.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/018liv.jpg/
> 
> 8. *Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt* - Excellent condition. Marked a size 16.5|42; measures 16 x 35.
> *Asking $12 shipped CONUS*
> 
> https://img44.imageshack.us/i/011pdd.jpg/


Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers 346 3/2 Sack 39 ML*

Brooks Brothers 346 (the good kind) brown, micro houndstooth, 3/2 sack. There is also a very, very subtle windowpane in the fabric. Tagged a 40 ML (medium long, I believe), but the measurements suggest it might be a bit smaller. Approximate measurements are: chest pit to pit 21", sleeves 25", shoulders 18" and length 31" BOC. Trousers: waist 17", inseam 32" with 1 3/4" cuffs. Excellent condition, save one missing half of the trouser closure...an easy and inexpensive fix by any reputable tailor. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/346lq.jpg/
https://img130.imageshack.us/i/3461n.jpg/
https://img694.imageshack.us/i/3462.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*A few updates:*

The Barbour Northumbria has now been claimed.

The J. Press tie and the Liberty tie are also both claimed, as is the 40R Harris Tweed jacket is now claimed.

*Thank you!*


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction: J Press Buttondown*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> J. Press pink/white candy stripe button down. Size 16-33. Non-flap pocket. In good condition. $20 shipped to lower 48 states, PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction BB XL Shetland Sweater*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Brooks Brothers Merino Wool sweater. Size XL and Made in Italy. Asking $20 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed hats, size 7 1/4 (59cm)*

*Hats are now claimed--thank you!*


----------



## stfu

tonylumpkin said:


> Brooks Brothers 346 (the good kind) brown, micro houndstooth, 3/2 sack. There is also a very, very subtle windowpane in the fabric. Tagged a 40 ML (medium long, I believe),


Oh, how I wish this were a 41! Great looking jacket.


----------



## balaskonis

*NWT RLBL Blazer, Slim Chinos 48 IT/32 US*

*BLAZER*

RLBL 40L Anthony Blazer -- black SB, 2 Button, very nice slim fit jacket, 100% cotton made in Italy. Non-working buttons, double vented. New w/tags.

Measurements:
Chest (measured from one end to other when laid flat NOT pit to pit) -- 21"
Length -- 31.25"
Sleeve -- 26.25"
Shoulder to shoulder -- 18.125"

*Price $350 shipped CONUS* 
https://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2829925260095510974gpInTa   

*PANTS*

1) J Varvatos Slim Chinos -- 32 -- Castle gray color, worn four times. 100% cotton, very nice fit with slight taper at bottom.

Measurements:
True waist -- 33"
Front rise -- 10.25"
Thigh (measured 2" below crotch seam) -- 12.5"
Knee (measured 22" from waistband) -- 9"
Hem -- 7.75"
Inseam -- 30"

https://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2559211360095510974aNwnVn  

*Price = $30 shipped CONUS*

2) Moschino Uomo -- IT 48 -- 100% Twill cotton, mocha color, worn three times. Bought in Italy this past summer.

Measurements:
True waist -- 32.5" + 2" (seat)
Front rise -- 11.5"
Thigh (measured 2" below crotch seam) -- 13"
Knee (measured 22" from waistband) -- 9.5"
Hem -- 8.25"
Inseam -- 30" + 1"

https://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2029432720095510974PYPylj 

*Price = $50 shipped CONUS*

3) Uniqlo Vintage Chino -- 32 -- 100% cotton, worn once, bought from another SF member. Just not the look I was going for.

Measurements:
True waist -- 32"
Front rise -- 10.5"
Thigh (measured 2" below crotch seam) -- 13"
Knee (measured 22" from waistband) -- 9.25"
Hem -- 8.5"
Inseam -- 30" + 1"

https://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2245916940095510974yJlzZA  

*Price = $30 shipped CONUS*

Any questions or more pics just PM me.

-Paul


----------



## Cardinals5

Old items still for sale (price reductions): https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1023958&postcount=6502 (Bills went to eBay)

46L Southwick 3/2 sack blazer now $20 (last reduction before I harvest the buttons)

Lord Jeff sweater vest: $13

Berle linen trousers: $20

Ties: take another $2.00 off each tie

New Items
1. The sport coat is labeled "Rush Wilson" (Made in USA) which is a venerable old trad clothier here in Greenville, you can look them up on-line. Obviously, the sport coat was made by someone else for Rush Wilson, but the quality is excellent.

Here's the details - summer weight wool - looks like hopsack - 1/4 lined, 3/2 sack jacket, lightly padded shoulders (natural), the colors are blue, green, and tan. The measurements are as follows

Size: something like a 36R
Chest: 40
Shoulders:17.25
Sleeves: 22
Waist: 38
BOC: 28.25

Condition: excellent, no moth bites, snags, or stains

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere









2. Vintage Norman Hilton navy blazer, 3/2 sack

Here's the classic Norman Hilton sack (Made in USA) with all the great trad details - gold buttons, patch lower pockets, 1/2 lined, natural shoulders; however, it has a small snag on the back (see pic) - therefore, I'm only asking to recover my cost for purchasing it and the shipping.

Tagged size: 41L
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 25.25
BOC: 31.75
Chest: 43
Waist: 42

Condition: good, snag on the back

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere (if no one wants it for this price I will harvest the buttons for my personal Hilton sack)
















(snag is hard to see, but it would definitely be noticable to someone from behind)

3. Classic Orvis camel hair sport coat (Made in USA). 2B, SB, darted, leather buttons, single-vented, fully lined.

Tagged size: 44L
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 26
BOC: 32
Chest: 46
Waist: 44

Condition: excellent, no moth bites, snags, or stains

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere.










4. Willis & Geiger hunting jacket (Made in Hong Kong)

A classic Willis & Geiger hunting jacket with all sorts of pockets (including on the sleeves!), places for your shotgun shells (upper left chest), large pockets in the back, hidden hood, belt loops if you want to cinch down the bottom of the jacket, etc. 100% cotton

Condition: Very good to excellent. No tears, snags, rips, etc.

Measurements

Tagged size: Small
Sleeves (from middle of back): 32.5
BOC: 25.5
Chest: 48 (to be worn over a sweater)

Price: $45 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

32rollandrock said:


> I'll second that. That vintage HSM that was listed for forever--and may still be, so far as I know--is a prime example. Beautiful stuff, impossible to sell and tough to thrift, at least locally. You might find one decent heavy overcoat a year, if that, and no telling what size it will be.


I'm the seller of the HSM overcoat, and yes, I _do _still have it. I too am shocked that no one jumped on it. Alas, I'm getting around to putting it on eBay and the joys that come along with that....


----------



## TweedyDon

Reductions on remaining ties--offers welcome! *As always, all prices include CONUS shipping!* 

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues!
> 
> *Group 1: Emblematics*
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/picture370k.jpg/
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture371c.jpg/
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/picture373r.jpg/
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/picture372g.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/picture374.jpg/
> 
> *From top to bottom:*
> 
> 1) Currencies tie; unknown maker, 100% silk. Some of these currencies no longer exist, having been replaced by the Euro! Very Good condition: Now $10
> 
> 2) Crest tie; Harvale (the very trad. maker; the name "Harvale" is from the combination of...., well, you can guess this.) No fabric content, but almost certainly 100% silk. Small and minor blemish on lower part of blade (I couldn't get my camera to capture this, it's so small), hence just Good condition and now $9.
> 
> 3) The Andover Shop for the Krokadiloes. (Harvard's a capella group.) No fabric content. If you're a Krokadiloe, this is free! If not, it's just now just $10, with a free copy of an published academic paper I wrote on the ethics of wearing other groups' ties!*** (It's Ok in this case provided you're not in Cambridge, Mass., or New Haven.  )
> 
> **This really exists; it was written as a joke, but the academic journal I sent it to didn't spot this....*
> 
> *Group 2: Various*
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture375b.jpg/
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/picture378w.jpg/
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/picture379.jpg/
> 
> https://img504.imageshack.us/i/picture380.jpg/
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/picture376y.jpg/
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/picture377f.jpg/
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/picture384o.jpg/
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/i/picture385w.jpg/
> 
> _*From left to right:*_
> 
> 1) J. Press, India shantung silk. Very Good condition; some very _minor_ memory in the knot area, and the keeper is detached on one end. *Claimed.*
> 
> 2) Liberty of London, wool challis. Excellent condition. Claimed.
> 
> 3) Metropolitian Museum of Art. Silk. Now $8
> 
> 4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Bears and stirrups. Perfect for people who ride bears, or who have seen _The Golden Compass_ too many times. Excellent condition. Now $11.
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers Makers. Merry-go-Round horses. Excellent condition. Now $11.
> 
> 6) Northshore, New Jersey made silk paisley tie. Now $8


----------



## Georgia

I have for sale a great pair of Alden 990 Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Oxfords in a size 11.5 narrow. The shoes have been worn, but are in good shape. The shell is in great shape, and the soles are in great shape. The heels are in good shape, and could probably be replaced soon.

The outsoles measure 13" x 4 3/8".

*SOLD*

Details:
https://img14.imageshack.us/i/002kp.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/004tkg.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/005cp.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/006muy.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/010yrd.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ That's a *fantastic *deal on some great shoes! :icon_smile:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Somebody'd better buy those Aldens right this instant.


----------



## phyrpowr

PM sent on Georgia's Aldens, from NC's skinnyfoot


----------



## AlanC

BB OCBD, offered for trade for a like quality shirt in 15.5 x 34 or 16 x 34, or I'll sell it for $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal. Otherwise I'll just keep it to wear with sweaters.


----------



## chiamdream

phyrpowr said:


> PM sent on Georgia's Aldens, from NC's skinnyfoot


Hope you got 'em - I tried to snap 'em up via the other forum, but already gone. Deal and a half.


----------



## Jovan

I have three modern Brooks Brothers (non-"Makers") Supima OCBDs, all in good condition. They've been washed and worn only a few times each. Originally got them from armyhardhat on eBay, so they might have very minor blemishes. (I've never noticed anything.)

White: 16 1/2 x 35, Trad. Fit
Blue: 16 1/2 x 35, Trad. Fit
Blue Uni Stripe: 16 1/2 x 36, Slim Fit

Asking only $15 for one, $25 for two, $35 for all three, shipped CONUS. PM me for other offers or if you want pictures.


----------



## allan

*Barbour Kielder coat*

Barbour "Kielder" field coat. It's not a trad Barbour, but some Trad may be interested.

I bought this on eBay a few months ago. It's a wonderful coat, but I've hardly worn it. I finally had to admit that it's too big for me.

Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, _not _waxed. Advertised as being Teflon-treated.

Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.

23" shoulder to shoulder
25" across chest
23" across waist
35.5" center of collar to cuff
32" collar seam to hem

Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.

Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.

I don't know its history, but I see no signs of wear at all.

List $598. Asking $160 shipped CONUS.



Please PM...


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> Hi, I'm offering these items for sale. I sell on ebay as 747pooh. Please PM me if interested in what I have to offer. I accept paypal and US Postal Money orders and of course your good checks. I will ship within the continental US and within two days of cleared payment with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> 
> Bass Weejuns 11D $35 shipped ---Sale Pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ET Wright Black leather Pebble grain lace ups 11 3A $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New without tags, Evan Picone for Lord & Taylor Green tweed sport coat in size 38 or 40. Jacket length is 30 ¾ inches from bottom of collar, Chest: 43inches, Waist: 40 inches, Sleeve from shoulder seam: 24 ¾ inches $30 shipped


STILL FOR SALE WITH PRICE DROPS!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Hey Deacon, 
Nothing that would fit but I love the pebble grain Wright's.
Someone will score big from your offerings.

Best wishes,


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops on remaining items, everything else sold, traded, or off to eBay



Cardinals5 said:


> Old items still for sale (price reductions): https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1023958&postcount=6502
> 
> Berle linen trousers: $17.00
> 
> Ties: take another $3.00 off each tie
> 
> The sport coat is labeled "Rush Wilson" (Made in USA) which is a venerable old trad clothier here in Greenville, you can look them up on-line. Obviously, the sport coat was made by someone else for Rush Wilson, but the quality is excellent.
> 
> Here's the details - summer weight wool - looks like hopsack - 1/4 lined, 3/2 sack jacket, lightly padded shoulders (natural), the colors are blue, green, and tan. The measurements are as follows
> 
> Size: something like a 36R
> Chest: 40
> Shoulders:17.25
> Sleeves: 22
> Waist: 38
> BOC: 28.25
> 
> Condition: excellent, no moth bites, snags, or stains
> 
> Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere


----------



## The Deacon

127.72 MHz said:


> Hey Deacon,
> Nothing that would fit but I love the pebble grain Wright's.
> Someone will score big from your offerings.
> 
> Best wishes,


Sir, you are most kind.:icon_cheers:


----------



## anonymouz

All ties $10 shipped each. Will be discounted if multiples are bought at a time.

1. medium blue 57"x4"









2. light blue 58"x3.5"









3. 57"x4"









4. 57"x3.5"









5. light blue 57"x3.75"









6. red w. light gray/black/light blue 55"x3.25"









7. red, green, blue 55"x3.25"









8. red, blue 55"x3.25"









Jack Purcells sz8
Jcrew's distressed version
worn once (too small for me)
$30 shipped CONUS




























Bass Camp Mocs sz8.5
worn once (a bit too _big_ for me)
$25 shipped CONUS


----------



## dizzyfan

*Florsheim Longwings 9D*

I just can't will my feet to shrink, so I've got to part with these Florsheim Longwings. They are size 9D with some creasing, but they are otherwise in good shape. $35 including shipping to CONUS. Thanks!


----------



## Peak and Pine

To Deacon:

(And to others, pls note am not reposting all his snaps in deference to those, like moi, who have the dial-up and have to make an appointment with our ISP's to download anything more complicated than a chalk outline.)

Deacon, you compose really, really enticing shots. Please share with Tweedy how you do that.​


----------



## Jovan

All SOLD and paid for. Thanks!


Jovan said:


> I have three modern Brooks Brothers (non-"Makers") Supima OCBDs, all in good condition. They've been washed and worn only a few times each. Originally got them from armyhardhat on eBay, so they might have very minor blemishes. (I've never noticed anything.)
> 
> White: 16 1/2 x 35, Trad. Fit
> Blue: 16 1/2 x 35, Trad. Fit
> Blue Uni Stripe: 16 1/2 x 36, Slim Fit
> 
> Asking only $15 for one, $25 for two, $35 for all three, shipped CONUS. PM me for other offers or if you want pictures.


----------



## TweedyDon

Peak and Pine said:


> Deacon, you compose really, really enticing shots. Please share with Tweedy how you do that.​


Yes indeed! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Benson

*40R Harris, Red Cords, and Wool Trousers*

All of the items below were purchased on the exhchange, and as such I've linked to the original posts.

1) 2B Harris Tweed from Moore's. Solid blue/grey heather. 40 R.

ASKING $30 CONUS

Tweedy don's photos are accuurate, but I would say the jacket shows a bit more blue in natural light. It is indeed a beautiful coat, and thick, too. If it had fit me better, I wouldv'e worn it all autumn without an overcoat.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=996229&postcount=5944

2) Red Cords 36 L  ASKING $15 CONUS
These have never been worn and are a brilliant red.

3) Olive Wool Trousers 36 - 39 L  ASKING $18 CONUS
These have an adjustable waist band, and a very large rise (the reason I'm giving them up.). In fact, I can't imagine anyone who doesn't stand six feet tall wearing them.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1021870&postcount=6464

OR $28 FOR THE PAIR CONUS


----------



## qwerty

*Andover shetland, GTH Lily tie*

Please PM with questions.

*Lilly Pulitzer GTH tie*, 100% cotton. Never worn, BNWOT. The other tie in the last photo has already sold. Great for spring garden parties, especially with a cream,white, or navy linen blazer and white or light blue shirt.

*$25 shipped CONUS*


























*Andover Shop green lovat shetland, made in Scotland*
*$80 shipped CONUS*. I am original owner and have only worn it a few times. PM with questions. No smoke, no holes, no stains.

*Measurements* are:

23" pit to pit

19" shoulder to shoulder

22" sleeve to shoulder seam

30" neck to hem

33" middle of "yoke" (if there were one) to sleeve cuff -- this is how shirt sleeves are measured


----------



## TweedyDon

*WTB: Barbour warm pile lining, size 42*

I'm currently looking for a size 42 Barbour warm pile lining, the old, stud-in version for the Border jackets. (This is liner model A295) If you have one spare, please PM me!


----------



## AlanC

A pair of blue BB OCBDs in size 17 x 34, fantastic shape, however there is a name written on the interior of the bottom of the placket for laundry purposes.

*$35 for the pair* (shipped CONUS, Paypal), or willing to trade for similar quality shirt(s) in 15.5 x 34 or 16 x34:










*SOLD* And this shirt still available for trade or marked down to *$20 delivered*.



AlanC said:


> BB OCBD, offered for trade for a like quality shirt in 15.5 x 34 or 16 x 34, or I'll sell it for $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal. Otherwise I'll just keep it to wear with sweaters.
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9573/img1149yd.jpg


----------



## rabidawg

To piggyback on TweedyDon's post above (if this attracts the attention of someone with a variety of Barbour liners) . . . I am looking for a size 40 warm pile lining (old, stud-in version) for a *Beaufort *jacket. Liner model A297.


----------



## Georgia

I have a couple pairs of shoes for sale.

First is a pair of Peal for Brooks Brothers (labeled 'Brooks English') tan Wingtip Oxfords in a size 43 B. The shoes have been worn, but are in excellent shape. The uppers are in excellent shape, and the soles are in great shape. The heels are in great shape as well.

The outsoles measure 12.25" x 4.25".

*SOLD*

Details:
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/011lq.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/012yd.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/016r.jpg/https://img269.imageshack.us/i/018qf.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/019fuo.jpg/

Second is a pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers 990 Shell Cordovan Wingtip Oxfords in a size 11 B. The shoes have been worn, but are in excellent shape. Plaza last. The shell is in excellent shape, and the soles are in great shape. The heels are in great shape as well. They feature metal eyelets and cool seemless rear quarters (see the third picture)

The outsoles measure 12.5" x 4.25".

*SOLD*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/002l.jpg/https://img705.imageshack.us/i/003oe.jpg/https://img6.imageshack.us/i/004mhs.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/005fq.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/009hv.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> STILL FOR SALE WITH PRICE DROPS!


Evan Picone Jacket sold
Loafers sold
thank you AAAC!


----------



## The Deacon

*E.E. Taylor(Cole Haan) Shell Cordovan Adelaide Wingtips*

For sale, an amazing pair of vintage(1950's) burgundy genuine shell cordovan wingtips in approx. size 8 B/C combo last. Width is C and heel is B.The manufacturer was the well respected E.E. Taylor Shoe Company of Brockton MA back when Brockton was a major player and power in US shoe making. An esteemed SF member commented in another thread that these are a Collectors Item and that the company had become Cole Haan.These are made of thick shell cordovan that is in fine condition and the soles are double thick leather with leather stacked heels and are pristine and unused inside and out. Look at the double row of stitching at the welt, phenomenal. This shoes will continue to last another 4 or 5 decades. Alden and Allen Edmonds once made shoes this nice but now to find this kind of workmanship you have to buy vintage or from sources abroad. My Crockett and Jones made for Ralph Lauren Polo Darlton wingtips, although nice, did not approach these shoes. The internal numbers inside are 6008 and 70 4114310 B/C 6008. No listed numerical size but 1/2 inch longer and are indeed narrower than the pair of 7 D's shown in the last picture and wider and longer than 8 B church's captoes I own. Asking $299 shipped. PM with interest. Listed on ebay until 12/4/09 about noon. Free shipping here.

Pay close attention to measurements and compare them to a pair of your comfortable shoes. These would be a fine addition to your wardrobe if your measurements match!

Interior length 10 1/2 inch

Exterior Length: 11 7/16 inch

Exterior Width: 4 3/8 inches

Heel: 1 3/16 inches

US Shipping is $16 USPS priority mail with insurance and signature confirmation

foreign shipping is $25 USPS Priority mail international except italy and greece 
I take paypal, US postal money order and your GOOD check.


----------



## AlanC

Georgia said:


> First is a pair of Peal for Brooks Brothers (labeled 'Brooks English')...


Pardon the pedantry, but Peal and Brooks English were separate lines to my understanding. Brooks English was a Church's made line. I have no clue why the two separate lines existed, however.

Great shoes!


----------



## a4audi08

goes for $159+ 
asking $100 shipped CONUS

here is the description from LL BEAN. this is in a dark blue - not quite navy. very warm, NWT.

will have exact measurements tomorrow please PM if interested.










https://i50.tinypic.com/30jqjj6.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/2e4g6l1.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2gx4c90.jpg


----------



## Georgia

AlanC said:


> Pardon the pedantry, but Peal and Brooks English were separate lines to my understanding. Brooks English was a Church's made line. I have no clue why the two separate lines existed, however.
> 
> Great shoes!


Hey Alan - I think you are right. I went by the heel pattern...

I've updated (and lowered prices  ) below:


----------



## Georgia

I have a couple pairs of shoes for sale.

First is a pair of Church's for Brooks Brothers (labeled 'Brooks English') tan Wingtip Oxfords in a size 43 B. The shoes have been worn, but are in excellent shape. The uppers are in excellent shape, and the soles are in great shape. The heels are in great shape as well.

The outsoles measure 12.25" x 4.25".

*SOLD*

Details:
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/011lq.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/012yd.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/016r.jpg/https://img269.imageshack.us/i/018qf.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/019fuo.jpg/

Second is a pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers 990 Shell Cordovan Wingtip Oxfords in a size 11 B. The shoes have been worn, but are in excellent shape. Plaza last. The shell is in excellent shape, and the soles are in great shape. The heels are in great shape as well. They feature metal eyelets and cool seemless rear quarters (see the third picture)

The outsoles measure 12.5" x 4.25".

*SOLD*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/002l.jpg/https://img705.imageshack.us/i/003oe.jpg/https://img6.imageshack.us/i/004mhs.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/005fq.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/009hv.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## notanut

*J. Press 3/2 Poplin (?) Suit*

This is a reposting of Tweedy Don's thrift store find here. Unfortunately the jacket didn't fit me correctly in the shoulders - I knew I was risking the jacket being to small in the shoulders.  Ah well, c'est la vie.

Therefore, in hopes of recouping some of my loss, this suit can be yours for 24$ + 11$ for shipping. Total 35$ for a lovely suit. Pictures available on request of course.

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/dsc00613nt.jpg/

Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> Pardon the pedantry, but Peal and Brooks English were separate lines to my understanding. Brooks English was a Church's made line. I have no clue why the two separate lines existed, however.
> 
> Great shoes!


Alan, my understanding (and I'm open to further education) is that the Brooks English were their "second level" UK made shoes. The top level being Peal & Co., which were, at that time, made by Edward Green. The Brooks English were made by Church and were still an excellent shoe. I don't have that on any great authority, just the explanation given me by a salesperson.


----------



## AlanC

^That makes sense. Having pre-Prada Church's as your secondary line is pretty sweet.

Georgia, I wish those were a 42B instead of 43.


----------



## qwerty

Sweater sold. *Tie still available.*



qwerty said:


> Please PM with questions.
> 
> *Lilly Pulitzer GTH tie*, 100% cotton. Never worn, BNWOT. The other tie in the last photo has already sold. Great for spring garden parties, especially with a cream,white, or navy linen blazer and white or light blue shirt.
> 
> *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Andover Shop green lovat shetland, made in Scotland*
> *$80 shipped CONUS*. I am original owner and have only worn it a few times. PM with questions. No smoke, no holes, no stains.
> 
> *Measurements* are:
> 
> 23" pit to pit
> 
> 19" shoulder to shoulder
> 
> 22" sleeve to shoulder seam
> 
> 30" neck to hem
> 
> 33" middle of "yoke" (if there were one) to sleeve cuff -- this is how shirt sleeves are measured


----------



## Pentheos

*Praise*

I feel compelled to offer public recognition of forum member JLWhittington who has served me well, nay, over-served me in a number of thrift exchanges.

*THANK YOU*


----------



## anonymouz

one more tie...
navy with a lighter blue 3.5"x54"











anonymouz said:


> All ties $10 shipped each. Will be discounted if multiples are bought at a time.
> 
> 1. medium blue 57"x4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. light blue 58"x3.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 57"x4" Pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 57"x3.5" Pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. light blue 57"x3.75" Pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. red w. light gray/black/light blue 55"x3.25" SOLD
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g96/I_anonymouz/DSC03837.jpg
> 
> 7. red, green, blue 55"x3.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. red, blue 55"x3.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Purcells sz8
> Jcrew's distressed version
> worn once (too small for me)
> $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass Camp Mocs sz8.5
> worn once (a bit too _big_ for me)
> $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## AlanC

*Interest check: BB dinner suit/tuxedo -- 45R*

I came across a Brooks Brothers dinner suit today, size 45R, sack, one button, shawl collar, center vent, really just what many here would want in a tux. Overall the condition looked very good. However, I did see some slight bubbling in what I assume to be the fusing on the upper chest and there were a couple of light abrasions to the satin on the collar (this was minor). All in all, it's quite wearable, no one would ever notice any of the issues if you were actually wearing it in a setting where a dinner jacket was called for.

I did not buy this because of the relatively high price and the issues it had. Were it cheaper--and less of a risk--I would have grabbed it. If someone here wants it, however, I'm willing to run back and get it (obviously I can't promise it will still be there). I realize that I don't have pics or measurements to offer you, but I would need $65 delivered for it. Obviously with these things they are not returnable to the store. It's far superior to any rental you'd find, and for less money than one rental.

If you're interested let me know.


----------



## The Deacon

Peak and Pine said:


> To Deacon:
> 
> (And to others, pls note am not reposting all his snaps in deference to those, like moi, who have the dial-up and have to make an appointment with our ISP's to download anything more complicated than a chalk outline.)
> 
> Deacon, you compose really, really enticing shots. Please share with Tweedy how you do that.​


For the Weejun/Wright/Evan Picone Jacket shots I used a 200 watt bulb for indirect light or light above and behind me to mimic the sun and I always shoot or shot with a tripod. I used a Goodwill purchased($50, later sold lense for $150) ancient Lester A. Dine dentist macro film camera set up with a 50mm macro lense on an ancient Nikon WITH NO FLASH. That lense is so sharp it can probably capture a mosquito's organ shrinking after coitus. For real I'd say the big thing is the tripod for sharpness/clarity and arranging the item so that your lighting presents the item well and don't shoot until your pleased with what you see through the lense. The EE Taylors were shot with a Sony 7.2 mp point and shoot pocket camera with very judicious flash use. The shoes look great in person and I don't think it shows in all of the photos. I'm no pro by any stretch and probably don't use the sparse composition info I picked up as an amateur camera guy one summer for my town's cable access station or film studies class in college to the fullest extent.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Very thoughtful of you to offer this up for members. :icon_smile_wink:



AlanC said:


> I came across a Brooks Brothers dinner suit today, size 45R, sack, one button, shawl collar, center vent, really just what many here would want in a tux. Overall the condition looked very good. However, I did see some slight bubbling in what I assume to be the fusing on the upper chest and there were a couple of light abrasions to the satin on the collar (this was minor). All in all, it's quite wearable, no one would ever notice any of the issues if you were actually wearing it in a setting where a dinner jacket was called for.
> 
> I did not buy this because of the relatively high price and the issues it had. Were it cheaper--and less of a risk--I would have grabbed it. If someone here wants it, however, I'm willing to run back and get it (obviously I can't promise it will still be there). I realize that I don't have pics or measurements to offer you, but I would need $65 delivered for it. Obviously with these things they are not returnable to the store. It's far superior to any rental you'd find, and for less money than one rental.
> 
> If you're interested let me know.


----------



## notanut

*Pendleton virgin wool shirt*

*Reserved, pending interest.*
I came across the following while thrifting today - a Pendleton virgin wool shirt, tan/brown/red houndstooth with windowpaning sized medium. There are two front pockets and single barrel cuffs. The is also a reinforcing (?) rayon (?) lining

I don't know if it's strictly trad, but it's a very nice shirt. However... there is some sort of stain just below the right pocket. It's hard to see, but once you know it's there it'll stand out. Hopefully a dry cleaner will be able to fix this, but I don't know for sure. Because of this uncertainty I'm only asking for the 6$ the shirt cost me plus 6$ to cover shipping (CONUS) for a total of 12$.

Pictures and measurements to come tomorrow.

Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## dizzyfan

*9D Longwings*

Price drop.


dizzyfan said:


> I just can't will my feet to shrink, so I've got to part with these Florsheim Longwings. They are size 9D with some creasing, but they are otherwise in good shape. $30 including shipping to CONUS. Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

Pendleton Wool Jacket. Essentially a Baracuta in a great shade of green. Please see the 2nd pic for the best idea of the color. No size listed but is fitting and measuring like a small, or a small medium. The sleeves are just a hair short on me, I am a 40R. No issues with condition. $SOLD shipped CONUS. Paypal please. Here are the specs.....
Chest-21.5
Length-24.5
Sleeves-33.5 (this is tough as there are no shoulder seams. I measured from the middle of the back, like a shirt. Not perfect but I wanted to give some kind of idea)

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/ppp006.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/ppp008.jpg/

Current Southwick Navy Blazer. Navy Hopsack, 3 button, single vent. No issues with holes or stains. It is darted but it is also only $60-->$50 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. The specs are....
Sized as 43R
Chest- 22.5
Sleeve-25.25
Length from BOC-31
Shoulders- 20

https://img166.imageshack.us/i/ppp015.jpg/ https://img166.imageshack.us/i/ppp017.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Lord Jeff Shetland Wool Sweater*

Size Large. Wool spun in Scotland; sweater made in Ireland. MAroon with argyle pattern. Asking $30 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> For sale, an amazing pair of vintage(1950's) burgundy genuine shell cordovan wingtips in approx. size 8 B/C combo last. Width is C and heel is B.The manufacturer was the well respected E.E. Taylor Shoe Company of Brockton MA back when Brockton was a major player and power in US shoe making. An esteemed SF member commented in another thread that these are a Collectors Item and that the company had become Cole Haan.These are made of thick shell cordovan that is in fine condition and the soles are double thick leather with leather stacked heels and are pristine and unused inside and out. Look at the double row of stitching at the welt, phenomenal. This shoes will continue to last another 4 or 5 decades. Alden and Allen Edmonds once made shoes this nice but now to find this kind of workmanship you have to buy vintage or from sources abroad. My Crockett and Jones made for Ralph Lauren Polo Darlton wingtips, although nice, did not approach these shoes. The internal numbers inside are 6008 and 70 4114310 B/C 6008. No listed numerical size but 1/2 inch longer and are indeed narrower than the pair of 7 D's shown in the last picture and wider and longer than 8 B church's captoes I own. Asking $299 shipped. PM with interest. Listed on ebay until 12/4/09 about noon. Free shipping here.
> 
> Pay close attention to measurements and compare them to a pair of your comfortable shoes. These would be a fine addition to your wardrobe if your measurements match!
> 
> Interior length 10 1/2 inch
> 
> Exterior Length: 11 7/16 inch
> 
> Exterior Width: 4 3/8 inches
> 
> Heel: 1 3/16 inches
> 
> US Shipping is $16 USPS priority mail with insurance and signature confirmation
> 
> foreign shipping is $25 USPS Priority mail international except italy and greece
> I take paypal, US postal money order and your GOOD check.


EE Taylors are SOLD


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers XL Ties*

Brooks Brothers XL (63 inch length) ties for sale.

Tie #1 3.75 inches $20
Tie #2 4 inches New Old Stock with Tags $25
Tie #3 3.75 inches $20

Or all three for $55 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction: J Press Buttondown*

Price drop to $17.50.



MDunle3199 said:


> J. Press pink/white candy stripe button down. Size 16-33. Non-flap pocket. In good condition. $17.50 shipped to lower 48 states, PM if interested.


----------



## a4audi08

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1025630&postcount=6545

LL BEAN parka lowered to $85 shipped.


----------



## Pgolden

*AE Belmonts*

I have a pair of nearly new AE Belmonts in black, size 8, complete with books, shoe bags and shoe trees $85 shipped. Check out this link for details about the shoe. Mine are in excellent shape.


----------



## JLWhittington

*Corbin 3/2 Sack and 2 Button NOS*

Two suits for sale, both NOS. Labels read "The Ivy Shoppe Men's Traditional Clothing San Diego"

Both have original tags that read 42L 36W (trousers unhemmed) and are in exceptional unused condition. Made in USA; union tags date this between 1976 and 1995--I have been unable to find any information on the Ivy Shoppe in San Diego.
Shoulder 18
Pit to pit 22
Waist 21
Sleeve 26
Length from bottom of collar 32
Trouser Waist 36
Inseam (unhemmed) 39

The 3/2 is tagged with a Corbin label inside and on the sleeve. Its a medium charcoal with subtle gold and maroon striping:


The next two photos were taken outdoors; pictures above are true to color.


Asking $250 Shipped.

The two button is a gray with light multi color striping. Same size as the 3/2, but no Corbin labels. Photos taken outsideand very close to true to color. WPL #731 on tag indicates this was made by Joseph and Feiss.

Asking $250 shipped.

Please PM with interest.


----------



## Cardinals5

Good evening, fellow trads, just a couple of items tonight. Please PM with any questions or interest.

Chipp emblematic for Stevens Beechcraft. No fabric tag, but feels like a poly blend. This tie is WIDE, it's 4.25" at the widest point, and thick. I'm offering it mainly for someone who loves emblematics and doesn't mind the width.

Price: $12 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere.










Bills Khakis, 36 x 31, M2P

These must be one of the limited edition versions because I've never seen this particular fabric blend before. The fabric is woven in a twill and is: 60% cotton, 38% wool, and 2% elastane.

Condition: excellent, no marks, snags, or holes.

Model: M2P - reverse pleats
Tagged size: 36
Waist: 36
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 31 (from bottom of zipper) + 4" under the hem
Uncuffed

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere










Vintage, Made in USA, Brooks Brothers white OCBD

This is the completely unlined ocbd (not pinpoint) with the great collar roll.

Fabric: 100% supima cotton

Size: 16 x 32 (accurate)

Condition: Fantastic, the only sign of wear is the tiniest amount of fuzziness around the inner collar, which is only noticible from inches away. I'd say a 9.5/10. No marks, holes, etc.

Price: $25.00


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great 32rollandrock/TweedyDon Closet Purge!*

I've just received two large boxes of trad. goodies from 32rollandrock, for distribution through the Exchange!

I'll be posting them all up on Monday, but to whet your appetites at first glance there's a lovely cashmere blend overcoat tagged size 46R, another lovely camelcoloured overcoat that's probably a wool/camelhair blend, two Harris Tweeds (at a guess, 42-44R), a couple of Burberry blazers (c.46R), a fantastic pair of unhemmed Pendleton plaid trousers (maybe 34 waist), a smaller pair of tuxedo trousers, a couple of pairs of LL Bean mocs (one 8.5 M, one smaller), a tweedy wool newsboy panel hat in size L--and more!

My remit from 32 is simple--find these good homes! So, they'll all be priced to move, and offers will be welcome!


----------



## notanut

*The upcoming purge*

Well you've got my interests piqued - in particular, the first overcoat mentioned and the Burberry blazer. But I'll see how the sizing and prices sound and the pieces look before committing to anything.


----------



## wacolo

*Pendleton Sold, Price drop on the blazer*

Current Southwick Navy Blazer. Navy Hopsack, 3 button, single vent. No issues with holes or stains. It is darted but it is also only $60-->$50 shipped CONUS. Paypal please. The specs are....
Sized as 43R
Chest- 22.5
Sleeve-25.25
Length from BOC-31
Shoulders- 20

https://img166.imageshack.us/i/ppp015.jpg/ https://img166.imageshack.us/i/ppp017.jpg/


----------



## TommyDawg

TweedyDon said:


> a fantastic pair of unhemmed Pendleton plaid trousers (maybe 34 waist),


I may be interested in these. Very curious at least...
Tom D.


----------



## wacolo

$40 shipped conus. Bills Flannel Lined M1- 35x29 The pants are cuffed. Give them an 8/10. No stains to speak of and everything is secure if a bit wrinkled. These are mine. The M1 just doesn't work for me. I wore them a handful of times and laundered them at home.

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/919007.jpg/

$60 Shipped CONUS LL Bean 3 Button Barn Coat Blazer type thing. Sized as a Medium. Shoulder is 19.5", Length from BOC 30.5", and about 22.5" at the chest. I wore this a few times myself but I have a few coats that are close in style so I am letting this one go. It is very warm. A good heavy tweed that is lined in thinsulate. Made in the USA which probably dates it a bit. Maybe from the 80's or early 90's? Three patch pockets, and two internal.

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/919010.jpg/

$15 Shipped conus. BB Red Cords. 35x26 Pleated with a plain bottom. Yes you read the 26 correct. You might get another inch out of the length but it could leave a mark. Anybody wants to give them a shot? Would make some funky shorts. And, BTW the color is just a touch darker than what is shown in the close up. They are a good Christmas red.

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/919003.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

price drops,
always open to offers


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *LL Bean Gray Wool*
> I really like these, but not enough room to let out in length
> medium (in weight not color) flannel (not those heavy wool Bean hunting pants)
> 100% wool, made in the USA
> flat front, no cuffs
> 34x28 with about 1.5" to let out in length
> $20+shipping/offer
> 
> *Nautica Flannel*
> heavier wool (65%) rayon (35%) flannel
> classic cut, cuffs, very small single pleat in front
> 34x32
> $8+shipping/offer
> 
> *Lands End Khakis*
> made in USA, flat front, no cuffs 36x32
> $8+shipping/offer
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Wide Wale Cords*
> Greenish dark brown color, flat front, cuffs
> made in USA
> 36x27
> $17+shipping/offer
> 
> A couple of recent BB XL sport shirts in great condition:
> $12+shipping each, $20+shipping for both or just make an offer
> 
> 1) light on darker blue gingham
> 
> 2) dark navy blue check
> 
> *Gant "Authentic Indian Madras"*
> Size large, half sleeve
> 3-button collar, locker loop, pen pocket on chest
> Color is much more orange & purple than appears in picture.
> $17+shipping/offer
> 
> *Polo Madras Popover*
> Made in India
> 3-button placket, short sleeves, 3-button collar, locker loop, non-shirttail hem
> no logo, chest pocket
> $20+shipping/offer
> 
> *Polo Plaid*
> This is just a lightweight short sleeve plaid shirt, white, pink and green.
> Large, no cool details, with the polo logo.
> $8+shipping/offer


----------



## a4audi08

hi everyone have a few ties, a jcrew sweater sz L, orvis shirt sz M, and a gorgeous Huntington 3/2 Donegal - please PM for more measurements/questions

ties $15 ea or 2/25, sweater $22, shirt $20, Huntington $50 shipped

ties from L to R: rooster woolen knit, lands end, brooks bros, banana republic, LE, woodhouse lynch, Country Squire

























huntington is sz 41R


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great 32rollandrock/TweedyDon Purge, Part 1*

(Post under construction--and more items coming!  )

I'm selling these for 32rollandrock, with the remit just to find them good homes! As such, offers are very welcome, especially on multiple purchases.

I have noted where sizes are tagged, and have included measurements for all. I've indicated by own best guess at the actual size by "c." before the listed size--*please go by measurements in all cases, though!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) 44R Camelhair jacket*

Made by Jos. A. Bank. Single vent. Very Good condition, except that it has a couple of very, very small moth holes on the right arm (shown).

Asking $25.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve:25.5 + 2.5
Chest: 22.5
Length: 31.5

*
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes110.jpg/
https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes111.jpg/
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes113.jpg/
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes112.jpg/

2) c.42R Harris Tweed*

Made by PBM in Philadelphia, this is a lovely Harris Tweed in excellent condition! Single vent, half-lined.

*Asking: $35*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 25.25
Chest: 21.5
Length: 31.25

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes085.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes086.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes087.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes088.jpg/

*3) c. 44R Burberry blazer*

This is the standard, classic Burberry navy blazer. Darted with a single vent and fully lined, this would be in Excellent condition except that it is missing a front button. Hence just...

*Asking $30*

Measurements:
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Chest: 22
Length: 30.5

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes094.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes098.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes099.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes097.jpg/

*4) c. 44/46R Burberry sports coat*

This is a lovely mini-houndstooth check with a subtle blue and red overcheck. This is single vented, darted, and in /GoodVery Good condition--it needs a press, and some minor resewing on the vent inside the coat (damage shown).

*Asking $25*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve: 25 
Chest: 23.75
Length: 31.5

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes100.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes101.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes102.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes104.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes103.jpg/

*5) c. 42R Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely Harris Tweed by Bachrachs. It's in Very Good condition; the top buttonhole needs to be resewn, although it is fully functional as it is.

*Asking $25.*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Chest: 21.5
Length: 30.5

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes089.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes090.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes092.jpg/

https://img187.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes093.jpg/

*6) c. 46R Made in Canada Double-breasted blazer*

This isn't trad. at all, but someone here might like it! It's a navy double-breasted blazer, Made in Canada, in Very Good/Excellent condition. It's fully lined, but *ventless*.

*
Asking $30*

Measurements:
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 23.5
Length: 31.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great 32rollandrock/TweedyDon Purge, Part 1*

I'm selling these items for 32rollandrock, with the remit just to find them good homes! As such, offers are very welcome, especially on multiple purchases.

I have noted where sizes are tagged, and have included measurements for all. I've indicated by own best guess at the actual size by "c." before the listed size--*please go by measurements in all cases, though!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) 44R Camelhair jacket*

Made by Jos. A. Bank. Single vent. Very Good condition, except that it has a couple of very, very small moth holes on the right arm (shown).

Asking $25.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve:25.5 + 2.5
Chest: 22.5
Length: 31.5

*https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes110.jpg/*

*https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes111.jpg/*

*https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes113.jpg/*

*https://img402.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes112.jpg/*

*2) c.42R Harris Tweed*

Made by PBM in Philadelphia, this is a lovely Harris Tweed in excellent condition! Single vent, half-lined. Excellent condition!

*Asking: $35*

Measurements:
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 25.25
Chest: 21.5
Length: 31.25

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes085.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes086.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes087.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes088.jpg/

*3) c. 44R Burberry blazer*

This is the standard, classic Burberry navy blazer. Darted with a single vent and fully lined, this would be in Excellent condition except that it is missing a front button. Hence just...

*Asking $30*

Measurements:
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Chest: 22
Length: 30.5

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes094.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes098.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes099.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes097.jpg/

*4) c. 44/46R Burberry sports coat*

This is a lovely mini-houndstooth check with a subtle blue and red overcheck. This is single vented, darted, and in /GoodVery Good condition--it needs a press, and some minor resewing on the vent inside the coat (damage shown).

*Asking $25*

Measurements:
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve: 25 
Chest: 23.75
Length: 31.5

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes100.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes101.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes102.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes104.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes103.jpg/

*5) c. 42R Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely Harris Tweed by Bachrachs. It's in Very Good condition; the top buttonhole needs to be resewn, although it is fully functional as it is.

*Asking $25.*

Measurements:
Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Chest: 21.5
Length: 30.5

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes089.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes090.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes092.jpg/

https://img187.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes093.jpg/

*6) c. 46R Made in Canada Double-breasted blazer*

This isn't trad. at all, but someone here might like it! It's a navy double-breasted blazer, Made in Canada, in Very Good/Excellent condition. It's fully lined, but *ventless*.

*Asking $30*

Measurements:
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve: 26
Chest: 23.5
Length: 31.5

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes105.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes109.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes106.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes107.jpg/

*7) 44R Brooks Brothers suit--2 pairs of trousers included*

This is a very nice suit, *with 2 pairs of trousers*... It has the unusual 2/1 lapel configuration, and it's poly/wool, so the price reflects this. The trousers are pleated, too.

*Asking $40*

Measurements:

Jacket:

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24 (+2.5)
Chest: 22
Length: 31

Trousers:

18.5 waist laid flat
31.25 inseam (+1.5 under, +1.5 cuff)

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes069.jpg/

https://img527.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes070.jpg/

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes071.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes072.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes073.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Overcoats from 32rollandrock*

More from 32rollandrock's closet! Again, my remit is just to find them good homes. So, offers are welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*Prices include shipping in CONUS*

*1) Tagged 46R Nino Cerruti Cashmere-blend overcoat.*

This is a very, very nice dark charcoal overcoat in excellent condition. It's fully lined and single vented.

*Asking $65*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2.5)
Chest: 24.5
Length: 45.5

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes080.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes081.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes084.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes082.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes083.jpg/

*2) c. 42L Bachrachs Camelhair blend (?) Overcoat*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*Bass Canoe's 10D - Gaucho*

https://www.6pm.com/bass-canoe-tan-leather

size 10D, Gaucho brown

bought them, a tad large for me. i'm just trying to recoup what i have in them: $25 CONUS


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

^^ sorry, if it wasn't implied from the above post, the shoes are brand new, in box


----------



## TweedyDon

The final set of items that I'm selling for 32rollandrock!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest and offers*!

*1) Jos. A. Bank tuxedo trousers.*

No fabric content, but they feel like wool. Excellent condition.

Waist: 15.5
Inseam: 28.5 (+2.5 under)

*Asking $25.*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes123.jpg/

*2) NWT 36R Brooks Brothers khakis*

These are new and unworn; they're tagged as 67% polyester, 33% cotton.

*Asking $18*

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes129.jpg/

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes132.jpg/

*3) 35R Charleston Khakis.*

These are in very good/excellent condition!

*Asking $20*

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes126.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes128.jpg/

*4) Pendleton wool plaid trousers.*

These are unworn, and are unhemmed. The waist measures 18.5 laid flat, and the unhemmed inseam is 35.5. These are in excellent condition, except for a tiny snag hole by the hem; this will be completely hidden once you have them cuffed and hemmed.

*Asking $30*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes134.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes136.jpg/

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes137.jpg/

*5) Tweedy hat, size L. Very Good condition.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*6) Size M Lord Jeff sweater.*

This is in excellent condition.

Measurements: 
Armpit to armpit: 20
BOC to hem: 24.5
Sleeve, to end of hem: 24.5

*Asking $25*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes121.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes122.jpg/

*7) 8.5M Tan LL Bean mocs*

Very good condition.

*Asking $25*

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes120.jpg/

*8) Brown LL Bean mocs*

Very good condition.

No size listed--unless 85M is the size? These appear to be slightly smaller than (7). Measurements on request!

*Asking $20.*

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes119.jpg/

*9) Johnston and Murphy monkstraps.*

c. size 10M. No size listed; measurements on request!

*Asking $25*

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes141.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Highly Coveted Mercer Shirts!*

I have two Mercer NEW shirts that I don't have a need for, I ordered them a coupled years ago and they are still pinned and in the plastic wrapping direct from Mercer&Sons and in the original shipping box.

Here is your chance to score a Mercer direct at a discount!

Both are blue OCBD - Size 15 x 33

1. Pocket flap blue OCBD. 
2. PULL OVER blue OCBD, standard pocket

$75 each + S&H


----------



## C. Sharp

Wish they were my size!



EastVillageTrad said:


> I have two Mercer NEW shirts that I don't have a need for, I ordered them a coupled years ago and they are still pinned and in the plastic wrapping direct from Mercer&Sons and in the original shipping box.
> 
> Here is your chance to score a Mercer direct at a discount!
> 
> Both are blue OCBD - Size 15 x 33
> 
> 1. Pocket flap blue OCBD.
> 2. PULL OVER blue OCBD, standard pocket
> 
> $75 each + S&H


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops with lots more trad goodies coming later tonight.



Cardinals5 said:


> Good evening, fellow trads, just a couple of items tonight. Please PM with any questions or interest.
> 
> Chipp emblematic for Stevens Beechcraft. No fabric tag, but feels like a poly blend. This tie is WIDE, it's 4.25" at the widest point, and thick. I'm offering it mainly for someone who loves emblematics and doesn't mind the width.
> 
> Price: $9 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis, 36 x 31, M2P
> 
> These must be one of the limited edition versions because I've never seen this particular fabric blend before. The fabric is woven in a twill and is: 60% cotton, 38% wool, and 2% elastane.
> 
> Condition: excellent, no marks, snags, or holes.
> 
> Model: M2P - reverse pleats
> Tagged size: 36
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 31 (from bottom of zipper) + 4" under the hem
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $28.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage, Made in USA, Brooks Brothers white OCBD
> 
> This is the completely unlined ocbd (not pinpoint) with the great collar roll.
> 
> Fabric: 100% supima cotton
> 
> Size: 16 x 32 (accurate)
> 
> Condition: Fantastic, the only sign of wear is the tiniest amount of fuzziness around the inner collar, which is only noticible from inches away. I'd say a 9.5/10. No marks, holes, etc.
> 
> Price: $17.00


----------



## TweedyDon

Both my cheap digital camera and I need to re-charge after posting up 32rollandrock's goodies, but tomorrow I'll be posting a beautiful navy 3/2 sack blazer (patch pockets, hook vent, likely camelhair) from Huntington in *41R*, a *c. 38-48R* Harris Tweed (neither of these turned out to fit me, alas) a *46R *Southwick 3/2 sack sportcoat which has been hiding as I purged, a *c. 44R* 3/2 tweed sack, a *42L* 3/2 herringbone tweed sack from Orvis that actually fits true to size*, a pleasant suede vest from Stanley Blacker in size M (too short for me, probably *c. 38-40R*), and a couple of other trad. bits and bobs, including a beautiful silk scarf that I bought from Harrods some years ago and never wore (I still have its original bag!) and a pair of Bill's khakis in 35 waist. :teacha:

*Now on hold. (A true to size Orvis is probably worth a fortune for its rarity value alone! )


----------



## AlanC

I bought this tie awhile back and since it's not been worn by this point I figure I ought to sell it. It's NWT, made in Italy, silk knit, 2.25" wide. These retail for ~$100 or so. It can be yours for $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal please.


----------



## Cardinals5

Lots of stuff tonight - including a Pringle Cashmere Sweater (A trad grail). Please PM with interest or any questions. All prices including CONUS shipping. Shipping to international destinations will be actual price. Everything in excellent or near excellent (worn, but no marks, stains, etc.) condition.

New, With Tags, Filson "Original Wool Shirt" 12 oz Merino Wool. Original price: $140
Size: L
Chest: 50
Sleeves: 33.5 (from middle of back)

Price: $50.00 (third pic is most accurate color)
























Brooks Brothers Windowpane sweater, Extra Fine Merino Wool
Size: M
Chest: 41"

Price: $25.00

















Vintage Pringle Cashmere Argyle Sweater!!! This makes my BB cashmere sweater hide in shame. Having to sell this breaks my heart - I would love one of these for myself. Some minor pilling - I could use my sweater shaver, but I thought I'd leave it up to the person who purchases it.
Size: XL
Chest: 47
Sleeves (cuffed back): 33 

Price: $50

















LL Bean Sweater, Made in Norway - it's the red version of the trad item of the season. The color is actually closer to a deep red/burgundy, but I couldn't photograph it well. The "bird's eyes" are gray. 80% wool, 20% rayon.
Size: XL
Chest: 50
Sleeves: 34.5

Price: Sold, pending payment










Vintage Lord Jeff Cardigan (early tag). 100% lambswool. Made in USA.
Size: L
Chest: 41
Sleeves: 34

Price: 22.50 (second pic is more accurate color)

















Corbin for Rush Wilson corduroys. Mid-brown. Side-adjusters.
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 34.5 (from bottom of zipper)(plenty for cuffing if you have a shorter inseam)

Price: $20.00 (those are not stains on the left hand side, but just where my fingers brushed the wales)










Bills Khakis, Original Twills, M2P (reverse pleats)
Tagged: 40
Waist: 40
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 33 (from bottom of zipper)
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: 30.00










Bills Khakis, Original Twills, M1P (forward pleats)
Tagged: 38
Waist: 38
Outseam: 42.5
Inseam: 31.5 (from bottom of zipper)

Price: $30.00










Orvis Rhinohide causal trousers (these babies are tough, I love my pair for yard work)
Mid-brown in color
Tagged: 36
Waist: 36
Outseam: 40
Inseam: 32 (from bottom of zipper)

Price: Sold, pending payment

















Brooks Brothers, charcoal herringbone, 2B, SB sport coat
Tagged: 42S
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
BOC: 29.5
Shoulders: 20
Sleeves: 23.5

Price: $35.00 (sorry for the pen in the background ic12337


----------



## Cardinals5

Alan, we need pics as that coat sounds like a beauty (even though it wouldn't fit me)


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Brooks Brothers 3/2 sportcoat
plaid camelhair, two button cuff, a couple of negligible small holes in the lining
Estimated size: 44R (might work for a short, see measurements!)

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 24"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/5090/img1287d.jpg

Labels

SOLD pending payment *Brooks Brothers* 2-button sportcoat
plaid camelhair (same fabric as the 3/2 above)
Tagged size: 40R

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 22"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"










Fabric closeup | Labels

*Polo* RL suit
Made in USA
Classic gray 2-button suit, forward pleats
Not Trad, but traditional. A wardrobe staple. It will need a refreshening dry clean and press.
Tagged size: 43R (might work for a short)

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18.75
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

Waist: 18.25" (~3" to let)
Inseam: 28.5" (1.5 cuff, 1.25" folded under)










More pics: |

*Woolrich* shirt-jacket
Size: Medium
Chest P2P: 22.5"

$30 delivered CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden #8 Shell Tassel Loafers and Black Monk Straps 11 C*

Two pair of lightly used Alden shoes .

Alden #8 Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. These are size 11 A/C on the Aberdeen last. Heels and soles are in very good condition, as are the uppers. There are a few minor dings from normal wear, but nothing breaking the leather Asking $135 shipped CONUS.

*ADDITIONAL SHELL LOAFER PICS* https://yfrog.com/17bbshtas4jx
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/bbshtas2.jpg/
https://img22.imageshack.us/i/bbshtas.jpg/

Alden black monk straps, also size 11 C. These have very little wear and are in terrific condition. Very nice calf leather and the soles and heels are at least 85% or better. Asking *SOLD* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL MONK STRAP PICS* https://yfrog.com/j5bbmon3jx
https://img32.imageshack.us/i/bbmon2.jpg/
https://img692.imageshack.us/i/bbmon.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I have for sale a Barbour warm pile liner in size 44. This is the A295 model, which fits the OLD STYLE Borders and Nothumbrias that take stud in liner. This is NOT a new zip-in liner!

I bought this from eBay for my own use, but since have shrunk down to a size 42.

*Asking $40 shipped in CONUS. As always, offers are welcome, and I'd be delighted to do a straight trade for a size 42!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*PS*: The tweeds and other trad. goodies that I mentioned above will all be appearing here tomorrow (I promise...) together with a bespoke DB blazer in c. 42L (full canvass, working cuffs...) and an unworn pair of Blackwatch trousers in size 36!


----------



## Got Shell?

*BB LHS Great Condition!*

These are the burgundy unlined shell LHS Alden makes for Brooks Brothers in great ,used condition. Other than the creases on top of the toe area, the shell is in pristine condition: smooth, glossy, and new looking. These have never been polished. The outsoles show some wear, but have 90-95% life. They have toe taps installed, so the front of the outsoles look near perfect. The shoes don't have any scrapes, scratches, or tears. As you can see, I didn't put shoe trees in to show that they have kept their original shape very well, and the insoles aren't stained. 9.5D - these run large, most size down, unless medium and up thickness socks will be worn. These should work well for a 10D wearer. Retail is about $600, my price is $175 shipped CONUS paypal personal/gift payment.








































































































































$175 shipped CONUS paypal personal/gift payment


----------



## MDunle3199

*LL Bean Blue w/White Norwegian Sweater Size M*

SOLD Pending Payment

Asking $25 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested.

Sleeve 24
Chest 44.5
80% Wool 20% Rayon


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> The final set of items that I'm selling for 32rollandrock!
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*!
> 
> *1) Jos. A. Bank tuxedo trousers.*
> 
> No fabric content, but they feel like wool. Excellent condition.
> 
> Waist: 15.5
> Inseam: 28.5 (+2.5 under)
> 
> *Now Asking $23 *
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes123.jpg/
> 
> *2) NWT 36R Brooks Brothers khakis*
> 
> These are new and unworn; they're tagged as 67% polyester, 33% cotton.
> 
> *Now Asking $16*
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes129.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes132.jpg/
> 
> *3) 35R Charleston Khakis.*
> 
> These are in very good/excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking $18*
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes126.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes128.jpg/
> 
> *4) Pendleton wool plaid trousers.*
> 
> These are unworn, and are unhemmed. The waist measures 18.5 laid flat, and the unhemmed inseam is 35.5. These are in excellent condition, except for a tiny snag hole by the hem; this will be completely hidden once you have them cuffed and hemmed.
> 
> *Now Asking $27*
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes134.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes136.jpg/
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes137.jpg/
> 
> *5) Tweedy hat, size L. Very Good condition.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *6) Size M Lord Jeff sweater.*
> 
> This is in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> Armpit to armpit: 20
> BOC to hem: 24.5
> Sleeve, to end of hem: 24.5
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes121.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes122.jpg/
> 
> *7) 8.5M Tan LL Bean mocs*
> 
> Very good condition.
> 
> *Now Asking $22*
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes120.jpg/
> 
> *8) Brown LL Bean mocs*
> 
> Very good condition.
> 
> No size listed--unless 85M is the size? These appear to be slightly smaller than (7). Measurements on request!
> 
> *Asking $20.*
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes119.jpg/
> 
> *9) Johnston and Murphy monkstraps.*
> 
> c. size 10M. No size listed; measurements below:
> 
> Length: 11.5"
> Width: 4.25"
> 
> Condition is Good; some scuffing to each heel and a wear spot on the right one; the soles are in decent shape.
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes141.jpg/


----------



## Got Shell?

*SOLD!*



Got Shell? said:


> These are the burgundy unlined shell LHS Alden makes for Brooks Brothers in great ,used condition. Other than the creases on top of the toe area, the shell is in pristine condition: smooth, glossy, and new looking. These have never been polished. The outsoles show some wear, but have 90-95% life. They have toe taps installed, so the front of the outsoles look near perfect. The shoes don't have any scrapes, scratches, or tears. As you can see, I didn't put shoe trees in to show that they have kept their original shape very well, and the insoles aren't stained. 9.5D - these run large, most size down, unless medium and up thickness socks will be worn. These should work well for a 10D wearer. Retail is about $600, my price is $175 shipped CONUS paypal personal/gift payment.


SOLD - Thanks TRADS and Andy!
SOLD! Thanks Trads and Andy!


----------



## Cardinals5

The Bills Khakis 38x31.5 (M1P) are sold.

Price drops - this stuff has to be gone by Friday morning because I'll be going out of town for a month for the holidays. Please also feel free to make offers.



Cardinals5 said:


> Lots of stuff tonight - including a Pringle Cashmere Sweater (A trad grail). Please PM with interest or any questions. All prices including CONUS shipping. Shipping to international destinations will be actual price. Everything in excellent or near excellent (worn, but no marks, stains, etc.) condition.
> 
> Filson shirt is gone.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Windowpane sweater, Extra Fine Merino Wool
> Size: M
> Chest: 41"
> 
> Price: $22.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Pringle Cashmere Argyle Sweater!!! This makes my BB cashmere sweater hide in shame. Having to sell this breaks my heart - I would love one of these for myself. Some minor pilling - I could use my sweater shaver, but I thought I'd leave it up to the person who purchases it.
> Size: XL
> Chest: 47
> Sleeves (cuffed back): 33
> 
> Price: $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Lord Jeff Cardigan (early tag). 100% lambswool. Made in USA.
> Size: L
> Chest: 41
> Sleeves: 34
> 
> Price: $20.00 (second pic is more accurate color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin for Rush Wilson corduroys. Mid-brown. Side-adjusters.
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 34.5 (from bottom of zipper)(plenty for cuffing if you have a shorter inseam)
> 
> Price: $17.50 (those are not stains on the left hand side, but just where my fingers brushed the wales)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis, Original Twills, M2P (reverse pleats)
> Tagged: 40
> Waist: 40
> Outseam: 43
> Inseam: 33 (from bottom of zipper)
> Cuffs: 1.5
> 
> Price: 27.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers, charcoal herringbone, 2B, SB sport coat
> Tagged: 42S
> Chest: 45
> Waist: 43
> BOC: 29.5
> Shoulders: 20
> Sleeves: 23.5
> 
> Price: $30.00 (sorry for the pen in the background ic12337


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops - feel free to make offers.



Cardinals5 said:


> Bills Khakis, 36 x 31, M2P
> 
> These must be one of the limited edition versions because I've never seen this particular fabric blend before. The fabric is woven in a twill and is: 60% cotton, 38% wool, and 2% elastane.
> 
> Condition: excellent, no marks, snags, or holes.
> 
> Model: M2P - reverse pleats
> Tagged size: 36
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 31 (from bottom of zipper) + 4" under the hem
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage, Made in USA, Brooks Brothers white OCBD
> 
> This is the completely unlined ocbd (not pinpoint) with the great collar roll.
> 
> Fabric: 100% supima cotton
> 
> Size: 16 x 32 (accurate)
> 
> Condition: Fantastic, the only sign of wear is the tiniest amount of fuzziness around the inner collar, which is only noticible from inches away. I'd say a 9.5/10. No marks, holes, etc.
> 
> Price: $16.00


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm selling these items for 32rollandrock, with the remit just to find them good homes! As such, offers are very welcome, especially on multiple purchases.
> 
> I have noted where sizes are tagged, and have included measurements for all. I've indicated by own best guess at the actual size by "c." before the listed size--*please go by measurements in all cases, though!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) 44R Camelhair jacket*
> 
> Made by Jos. A. Bank. Single vent. Very Good condition, except that it has a couple of very, very small moth holes on the right arm (shown).
> 
> Now Asking $22.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve:25.5 + 2.5
> Chest: 22.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> *https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes110.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes111.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes113.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img402.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes112.jpg/*
> 
> *2) c.42R Harris Tweed*
> 
> Made by PBM in Philadelphia, this is a lovely Harris Tweed in excellent condition! Single vent, half-lined. Excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking: $30*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 31.25
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes085.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes086.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes087.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes088.jpg/
> 
> *3) c. 44R Burberry blazer*
> 
> This is the standard, classic Burberry navy blazer. Darted with a single vent and fully lined, this would be in Excellent condition except that it is missing a front button. Hence just...
> 
> *Now Asking $25*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes094.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes098.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes099.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes097.jpg/
> 
> *4) c. 44/46R Burberry sports coat*
> 
> This is a lovely mini-houndstooth check with a subtle blue and red overcheck. This is single vented, darted, and in /GoodVery Good condition--it needs a press, and some minor resewing on the vent inside the coat (damage shown).
> 
> *Now Asking $22*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19.75
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 23.75
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes100.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes101.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes102.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes104.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes103.jpg/
> 
> *5) c. 42R Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is a lovely Harris Tweed by Bachrachs. It's in Very Good condition; the top buttonhole needs to be resewn, although it is fully functional as it is.
> 
> *Now Asking $22.*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes089.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes090.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes092.jpg/
> 
> https://img187.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes093.jpg/
> 
> *6) c. 46R Made in Canada Double-breasted blazer*
> 
> This isn't trad. at all, but someone here might like it! It's a navy double-breasted blazer, Made in Canada, in Very Good/Excellent condition. It's fully lined, but *ventless*.
> 
> *Now Asking $25*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19.75
> Sleeve: 26
> Chest: 23.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes105.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes109.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes106.jpg/
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes107.jpg/
> 
> *7) 44R Brooks Brothers suit--2 pairs of trousers included*
> 
> This is a very nice suit, *with 2 pairs of trousers*... It has the unusual 2/1 lapel configuration, and it's poly/wool, so the price reflects this. The trousers are pleated, too.
> 
> *Now Asking $35*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24 (+2.5)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> 18.5 waist laid flat
> 31.25 inseam (+1.5 under, +1.5 cuff)
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes069.jpg/
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes070.jpg/
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes071.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes072.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes073.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop! Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> More from 32rollandrock's closet! Again, my remit is just to find them good homes. So, offers are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Prices include shipping in CONUS*
> 
> *1) Tagged 46R Nino Cerruti Cashmere-blend overcoat.*
> 
> This is a very, very nice dark charcoal overcoat in excellent condition. It's fully lined and single vented.
> 
> *Now Asking $60*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 20
> Sleeve: 26 (+2.5)
> Chest: 24.5
> Length: 45.5
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes080.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes081.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes084.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes082.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes083.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 42L Bachrachs Camelhair blend (?) Overcoat*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

Alden Monks Now *SOLD* Tassels still available.



tonylumpkin said:


> Two pair of lightly used Alden shoes .
> 
> Alden #8 Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. These are size 11 A/C on the Aberdeen last. Heels and soles are in very good condition, as are the uppers. There are a few minor dings from normal wear, but nothing breaking the leather Asking $135 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL SHELL LOAFER PICS* https://yfrog.com/17bbshtas4jx
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/bbshtas2.jpg/
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/bbshtas.jpg/
> 
> Alden black monk straps, also size 11 C. These have very little wear and are in terrific condition. Very nice calf leather and the soles and heels are at least 85% or better. Asking *SOLD* shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Several Very Tradly Tweeds!*

I have several Very Tradly tweeds to pass on, as well as a beautifully trad. Huntington navy camelhair blazer with all the detailing a trad. chap could want...

*All prices include boxed CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome; shipping will be at cost. 
*Offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*

*1) 42L Orvis 3/2 sack in herringbone tweed.*

This is a beautiful jacket with an absolutely lovely lapel roll. This is in absolutely excellent condition, with no issues at all; it might even be unworn. Made in the USA. Tagged a 42L, and (surprisingly for an orvis) runs true to size; clearly made by someone who knew what they were doing!

*Asking $55*
*

Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26 (+2.25 under)
Chest: 21 1/8"
Length: 31.5

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tweeds149.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tweeds150.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/tweeds151.jpg/

*2) 41R Classic 3/2 sack Huntington navy Blazer*

There's no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is camelhair. It's tagged a 41R and runs true to size. This has two lower patch pockets, a lovely lapel roll, pewter buttons (at a guess), and a hook vent. It also appears unworn. However, it does have a mid-size water stain on the interior lining at the bottom, which is shown. Given this, I'm

*Asking just $45*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24 (+2.5)
Chest: 22.5
Length: 30.5

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tweeds146.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tweeds147.jpg/

Hook vent:

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/tweeds148.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tweeds163.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tweeds164.jpg/

*3) c. 40R Harris Tweed for Wallach's.*

This is a Harris tweed that was made expressly for the trad. men's store Wallach's. It's a lovely classic harris herringbone with subtle blue flecking. It's in excellent condition, except for a few minor water marks on the top of the half-lining (shown). No size tag; please see measurements.

*Asking $35*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2)
Chest: 20.5
Length: 31

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/tweeds142.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tweeds143.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/tweeds145.jpg/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/tweeds144.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tweeds165.jpg/

*4) 44R 3/2 sack by Southwick*

This is lovely! It has three patch pockets on the front, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, although it does have a very small snag in the lining by the botton right-hand front; this is a very easy fix, though, as is reflected in the price. This is tagged a 44R but runs large. It has no vent.

*Asking $35*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Chest: 23.75
Length: 32

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweeds153.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweeds154.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tweeds155.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tweeds161.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tweeds160.jpg/

*5) c. 44R 3/2 tweed sack for Maury Robinson of Trenton, NJ*

PICTURES COMING

This is an older jacket in Very Good condition, although it does have a snag by the top left shoulder (shown--although this was hard to capture). This would be a very easy fix, though--it could readily be darned rather than rewoven, and is reflected in the very low price. This has a hook vent!

*Asking $20*
*

Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.75
Sleeve: 25.5 (+1.5)
Chest: 22.25
Length: 31.5

*6) Suede vest by Stanley Blacker.*

This is in very Good condition; there is some minor puckering to the suede (which might even be intentional), and a very small dark rub on the edge of the buttonline.

I suspect this would fit a 38-40R well.

Asking $25

*Measurements:*

Length, tip to tip: 26
Width, on suede part only: 16.5

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tweeds157.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tweeds159.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweeds158.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I have several Very Tradly tweeds to pass on, as well as a beautifully trad. Huntington navy camelhair blazer with all the detailing a trad. chap could want...

*All prices include boxed CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome; shipping will be at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Offers welcome!*

*1) 42L Orvis 3/2 sack in herringbone tweed.*

This is a beautiful jacket with an absolutely lovely lapel roll. This is in absolutely excellent condition, with no issues at all; it might even be unworn. Made in the USA. Tagged a 42L, and (surprisingly for an Orvis) runs true to size; clearly made by someone who knew what they were doing!

*Asking $55*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26 (+2.25 under)
Chest: 21 1/8"
Length: 31.5

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tweeds149.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tweeds150.jpg/

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/tweeds151.jpg/

*2) 42R (tagged 41R) Classic Camelhair (?) 3/2 sack Huntington navy Blazer*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) c. 40R Harris Tweed for Wallach's.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4) 44R 3/2 sack by Southwick*

*Claimed, pending payment*

This is lovely! It has three patch pockets on the front, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, although it does have a very small snag in the lining by the botton right-hand front; this is a very easy fix, though, and is reflected in the price. This is tagged a 44R but runs large. It has no vent.

*Asking $35*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Chest: 23.75
Length: 32

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweeds153.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweeds154.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tweeds155.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tweeds161.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tweeds160.jpg/

*5) c. 44R 3/2 tweed sack for Maury Robinson of Trenton, NJ*

This is an older jacket in Very Good condition, although it does have a small snag by the top left shoulder (shown--although this was hard to capture). This would be a very easy fix, though--it could readily be darned rather than rewoven, and is reflected in the very low price. This has a hook vent!

*Asking $20*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.75
Sleeve: 25.5 (+1.5)
Chest: 22.25
Length: 31.5

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tweeds167.jpg/

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweeds170.jpg/

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/tweeds169.jpg/

Thread pull:

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/tweeds171.jpg/

*6) Suede vest by Stanley Blacker.*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## a4audi08

$35 shipped CONUS each

Southwick 3/2 
Chest: 42''
Length (top of collar): 31
sleeves: 23.25'' + 1.5'' extra
shoulders: 17.5''

















Hart schaffner marx (for Lazarus Dept. Store)
chest: 41.5''
length: 32''
sleeves: 24'' + 2''
shoulders: 17.5''

















Bond St. 
chest: 42''
length: 30.5''
sleeves: 24'' + 1''
shoulders: 18''


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> I have two Mercer NEW shirts that I don't have a need for, I ordered them a coupled years ago and they are still pinned and in the plastic wrapping direct from Mercer&Sons and in the original shipping box.
> 
> Here is your chance to score a Mercer direct at a discount!
> 
> Both are blue OCBD - Size 15 x 33
> 
> 1. Pocket flap blue OCBD.
> 2. PULL OVER blue OCBD, standard pocket
> 
> $75 each + S&H


Sold - thanks.


----------



## Pentheos

*Wanted*

If any of you gents are itching to rid your closets of 18x36 OCBDs (up to 18.5x37 would also work), a Barbour Beaufort in 48, decent shoes in 12eee, or a Filson bag, I could be your man.

There are basically no thrifting opportunities where I live. And I've been really striking out on Ebay lately.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

*TweedyDon Private Message Sent,...*

Hi TweedyDon,
I sent you a private message to claim item #4 the 44R 3/2 sack.

Best wishes,


----------



## wacolo

*Price Drops*

Price drops on the remaining shoes.....



wacolo said:


> All prices will include CONUS shipping and a basic set of shoe trees. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 1.Florsheim Imperial Longwings 9.5D $55-->48$ Black Calf, V cleat etc. Plenty of life in the uppers and soles.
> 
> 2.Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings $75-->$68 10.5C Great Color. Some Creasing and Patina, but still a great set of gunboats.
> 
> 3. Frank Brothers New York Shell Cordovan Longwings $75-->$68 10B/AA
> I so wish these fit me. A gorgeous shade of brown on these. They have mellowed beautifully. V cleat and about as solid as they come. Made for a now defunct local trad shop, The Gentry.
> 
> 4. Hanover Brown Calf Longwings $55-->$48 10D/B Clean uppers with some creasing. Plenty of sole left.
> 
> 5. Hanover Shell Cordovan 11C/A $SOLD. The usual creasing and some sole wear, but still a great patina and great shoes.
> 
> 6. Allen Edmonds Leeds Shell Cordovan 10.5C $40-->$35. Classic shoe in decent shape. There is a fair amount of heel wear and they do have a half sole on them at the moment. Perfectly wearable, but they will need some work done sometime in the future.
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/919011.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*$20 shipped: 3/2 tweed sack!*

*The 44R/L 3/2 sack is still available, for $20 shipped! *



TweedyDon said:


> I have several Very Tradly tweeds to pass on, as well as a beautifully trad. Huntington navy camelhair blazer with all the detailing a trad. chap could want...
> 
> *All prices include boxed CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome; shipping will be at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Offers welcome!*
> 
> *1) 42L Orvis 3/2 sack in herringbone tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) 42R (tagged 41R) Classic Camelhair (?) 3/2 sack Huntington navy Blazer*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) c. 40R Harris Tweed for Wallach's.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) 44R 3/2 sack by Southwick*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> 
> *5) c. 44R/L 3/2 tweed sack for Maury Robinson of Trenton, NJ*
> 
> This is an older jacket in Very Good condition, although it does have a small snag by the top left shoulder (shown--although this was hard to capture). This would be a very easy fix, though--it could readily be darned rather than rewoven, and is reflected in the very low price. This has a hook vent!
> 
> *Asking $20*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.75
> Sleeve: 25.5 (+1.5)
> Chest: 22.25
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tweeds167.jpg/
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tweeds170.jpg/
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/tweeds169.jpg/
> 
> Thread pull:
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/tweeds171.jpg/
> 
> *6) Suede vest by Stanley Blacker.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1025630&postcount=6545
> 
> LL BEAN parka lowered to $85 shipped.


measurements for those who pm'd interest

Length: from collar is 39''
Chest: measured across with jacket zipped: 46''
Chest: measured from inside 44''
Sleeves: usually when it's a suit jacket I measure from the shoulder seam, but this isn't really possible here so i measured it the same way I would if it were a dress shirt. with that these sleeves correlate to a 33/34 shirt size.


----------



## allan

*Barbour Kielder: price drop*

List $598, now $150 shipped CONUS.

Come on, folks. This is a lot of coat, in beautiful condition. Any takers? Please PM.

- Allan



allan said:


> Barbour "Kielder" field coat. It's not a trad Barbour, but some Trad may be interested.
> 
> I bought this on eBay a few months ago. It's a wonderful coat, but I've hardly worn it. I finally had to admit that it's too big for me.
> 
> Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, _not _waxed. Advertised as being Teflon-treated.
> 
> Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.
> 
> 23" shoulder to shoulder
> 25" across chest
> 23" across waist
> 35.5" center of collar to cuff
> 32" collar seam to hem
> 
> Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.
> 
> Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.
> 
> I don't know its history, but I see no signs of wear at all.
> 
> List $598. Asking $160 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM...


----------



## jfkemd

*Alden AWW*

Alden All Weather Walkers
purchased from the Alden Shop of NY 
Size 8.5 D
I've owned this for about 2 months now.
has the usual creasing and very slight wear on the heels.
comes with box and Alden cloth bags for each shoe.

would like $175
bought it for $385
CONUS only

PM with questions


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!*



TweedyDon said:


> The final set of items that I'm selling for 32rollandrock!
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*!
> 
> *1) Jos. A. Bank tuxedo trousers.*
> 
> No fabric content, but they feel like wool. Excellent condition.
> 
> Waist: 15.5
> Inseam: 28.5 (+2.5 under)
> 
> *Now Asking $23.*
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes123.jpg/
> 
> *2) NWT 36R Brooks Brothers khakis*
> 
> These are new and unworn; they're tagged as 67% polyester, 33% cotton.
> 
> *Now Asking $15*
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes129.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes132.jpg/
> 
> *3) 35R Charleston Khakis.*
> 
> These are in very good/excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking $17*
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes126.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes128.jpg/
> 
> *4) Pendleton wool plaid trousers.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) Tweedy hat, size L. Very Good condition.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *6) Size M Lord Jeff sweater.*
> 
> This is in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> Armpit to armpit: 20
> BOC to hem: 24.5
> Sleeve, to end of hem: 24.5
> 
> *Now Asking $22*
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes121.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes122.jpg/
> 
> *7) 8.5M Tan LL Bean mocs*
> 
> Very good condition.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes120.jpg/
> 
> *8) Brown LL Bean mocs*
> 
> Very good condition.
> 
> No size listed--unless 85M is the size? These appear to be slightly smaller than (7). Measurements on request!
> 
> *Asking $20.*
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes119.jpg/
> 
> *9) Johnston and Murphy monkstraps.*
> 
> c. size 10M. No size listed; measurements on request!
> 
> *Now Asking $23*
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes141.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!*

*Please note that the cashmere blend overcoat from 32 is now claimed, pending payment.*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm selling these items for 32rollandrock, with the remit just to find them good homes! As such, offers are very welcome, especially on multiple purchases.
> 
> I have noted where sizes are tagged, and have included measurements for all. I've indicated by own best guess at the actual size by "c." before the listed size--*please go by measurements in all cases, though!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) 44R Camelhair jacket*
> 
> Made by Jos. A. Bank. Single vent. Very Good condition, except that it has a couple of very, very small moth holes on the right arm (shown).
> 
> Now Asking $22.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve:25.5 + 2.5
> Chest: 22.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> *https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes110.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes111.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img25.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes113.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img402.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes112.jpg/*
> 
> *2) c.42R Harris Tweed*
> 
> Made by PBM in Philadelphia, this is a lovely Harris Tweed in excellent condition! Single vent, half-lined. Excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking: $30*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 31.25
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes085.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes086.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes087.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes088.jpg/
> 
> *3) c. 44R Burberry blazer*
> 
> This is the standard, classic Burberry navy blazer. Darted with a single vent and fully lined, this would be in Excellent condition except that it is missing a front button. Hence just...
> 
> *Now Asking $25*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes094.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes098.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes099.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes097.jpg/
> 
> *4) c. 44/46R Burberry sports coat*
> 
> This is a lovely mini-houndstooth check with a subtle blue and red overcheck. This is single vented, darted, and in /GoodVery Good condition--it needs a press, and some minor resewing on the vent inside the coat (damage shown).
> 
> *Now Asking $22*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19.75
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 23.75
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes100.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes101.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes102.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes104.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes103.jpg/
> 
> *5) c. 42R Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is a lovely Harris Tweed by Bachrachs. It's in Very Good condition; the top buttonhole needs to be resewn, although it is fully functional as it is.
> 
> *Now Asking $20.*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes089.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes090.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes092.jpg/
> 
> https://img187.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes093.jpg/
> 
> *6) c. 46R Made in Canada Double-breasted blazer*
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment*
> 
> This isn't trad. at all, but someone here might like it! It's a navy double-breasted blazer, Made in Canada, in Very Good/Excellent condition. It's fully lined, but *ventless*.
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19.75
> Sleeve: 26
> Chest: 23.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes105.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes109.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes106.jpg/
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes107.jpg/
> 
> *7) 44R Brooks Brothers suit--2 pairs of trousers included*
> 
> This is a very nice suit, *with 2 pairs of trousers*... It has the unusual 2/1 lapel configuration, and it's poly/wool, so the price reflects this. The trousers are pleated, too.
> 
> *Now Asking $35*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24 (+2.5)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> 18.5 waist laid flat
> 31.25 inseam (+1.5 under, +1.5 cuff)
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes069.jpg/
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes070.jpg/
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes071.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes072.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes073.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

Both $22 shipped each

BB Shetland Made in Australia, Sized XL - measurements below
Length: 29''
Chest: 24'' across at pit
Sleeves: 29'' from seam - measured it as 37 from middle of collar to end of sleeve
Shoulders: 20''
Opening at bottom: 18.5''









https://i49.tinypic.com/257nehw.jpg

Brooks Bros lightweight 100% Merino wool sweater SZ M

Length: 25.5'' (MEASURED FROM BOTTOM OF COLLAR/NECK)
Chest: 22'' across pit
Sleeves: 34'' measured like dress shirt
Opening at bottom: 16.5''









https://i48.tinypic.com/2073o8h.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*PLEASE NOTE A COUPLE OF QUICK PRICE DROPS ON THESE JACKETS!*

*(Just because!)*

I have some more very trad. jackets to pass on. As always, offers are welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED SHIPPING IN CONUS WITH DELIVERY CONFIRMATION*

*NB: All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar.*

*1) c. 42/44 R/L Bespoke Double-breasted navy blazer.*

*Claimed, pending payment. Thank you!*

This is beautiful, and I'm reluctant to pass it on. But I have so many jackets that this gets very little use, and so it's time for it to find a new home.

There's no tailor's mark in this, nor any other identifying features, but it's clearly bespoke, and very, very well made. It has working cuff buttons, peak lapels, a single vent, custom buttons, and I believe that it's fully canvassed. It's fully lined. It's certainly very heavy, and very well made! It's in excellent condition, but could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--it's been unworn in my closet for a couple of years!

*Asking $65*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26.5
Length (BOC): 31
Chest: 23

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets221.jpg/

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets220.jpg/

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets216.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets228.jpg/

*2) c. 40R 3/2 Sack navy blazer from The English Shop of Princeton*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) 44L Brooks Brothers tuxedo jacket*

Tagged 44L and runs true to size. This has peak lapels and a one button closure. It's fully lined, has a single vent, and three covered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition. Pair it with a pair of tartan trousers and don't worry at all about colour matching it to tuxedo trousers!

*Asking $45*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 26
Length: 32.25
Chest: 23

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets173.jpg/

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets175.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets174.jpg/

*4) c. 44R 3/2 sack Harris Tweed from The English Shop of Princeton*

*(Please note shoulder re-measurement!)*

This has a lovely lapel roll, and the tweed is in excellent condition, as are its leather football buttons. It does have a few minor pen marks by the interior pocket, and some minor tears and frays in the top part of the half lining, hence the price. It does, however, have very natural shoulders and a single hook vent!

*Asking $30 *

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25
Chest: 22
Length: 30

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets238.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets229.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets235.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets231.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets232.jpg/


----------



## chiamdream

TweedyDon said:


> I have some more very trad. jackets to pass on. As always, offers are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> *2) c. 40R 3/2 Sack navy blazer from The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> This is a lovely trad. 3/2 sack blazer from The English Shop of Princeton. There's no tagged size, but I believe it to be a 40R--please see measurements. This is made of a hopsack-style wool, and has a lovely lapel roll. Half-lined, sinlge vent, two front patch-and-flap pockets. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $45
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2.25)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 31.5


Paging Coleman...


----------



## Coleman

Haha, :icon_smile_big:, thanks chiamdream. I still haven't seen the photo of that jacket---such things are blocked here at the office, but you're right, I should probably invest in it. I'll have to remember to take a look at lunch.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed--and going to a very good trad. home! *

_With the indulegence of the mods., I'll leave the images in this post up post-sale as Flight Coats are hard to find, and people here might like to see this one._

This is a _very_ reluctant sale, as I've never seen another Flight Coat available since I found this one, but I have to admit that even with my weight loss this is always going to be just a tad too small for me. At my smallest I need a 40L, and this is c. a 40R... 

*This is the Trad. Grail--a Hickey Freeman Flight Coat, in navy, for Tripler's, in excellent condition!*

Please note that this really IS a Flight Coat, and not just a Hickey Freeman topcoat--I've noticed that some eBay sellers label things as Flight Coats that are just regular coats from HF.

I believe that Hickey Freeman's Flight Coats could only be purchased MTM, and were not available OTR; they were also all hand customized, as stated in the label of this one--and this has a lot of beautiful detailing. This will serve you very, very well for decades to come!

This is tagged a 40, and seems to be a R--if it were a L it wouldn't be here. :icon_smile_wink: Please see measurements.

*Measurements:*

Shoulder (Flight Coats have very natural shoulders): Front/Back: 17.25/18
Sleeve: 24.5+2
Chest: 22
Length (BOC): 43

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets181.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets183.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets185.jpg/

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets186.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets187.jpg/

The interior vent closure:

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets188.jpg/

Sleeve buckle:

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets182.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. 3/2 sack jackets in tweed and muted summer plaid*

*Last two for today!* :icon_smile:

These are both older jackets, but you couldn't tell from their condition, which is excellent. They're both 3/2 sacks with very natural shoulders and narrow lapels; I suspect that these both date from the late 1960s. They're both utterly and authentically trad.

*Prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 40R 3/2 sack in dark brown herringbone tweed. *

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) c. 40R/L 3/2 sack in muted summer plaid.*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## C. Sharp

Great coat!


TweedyDon said:


> This gem really does deserve its own post!
> 
> This is a _very_ reluctant sale, as I've never seen another Flight Coat available since I found this one, but I have to admit that even with my weight loss this is always going to be just a tad too small for me. At my smallest I need a 40L, and this is c. a 40R...
> 
> *This is the Trad. Grail--a Hickey Freeman Flight Coat, in navy, for Tripler's, in excellent condition!*
> 
> Please note that this really IS a Flight Coat, and not just a Hickey Freeman topcoat--I've noticed that some eBay sellers label things as Flight Coats that are just regular coats from HF.
> 
> I believe that Hickey Freeman's Flight Coats could only be purchased MTM, and were not available OTR; they were also all hand customized, as stated in the label of this one--and this has a lot of beautiful detailing. This will serve you very, very well for decades to come!
> 
> This is tagged a 40, and seems to be a R--if it were a L it wouldn't be here. :icon_smile_wink: Please see measurements.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Asking $165, or offer*, *boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance*. I hope that this finds an appreciative trad. home!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder (Flight Coats have very natural shoulders): 17.25
> Sleeve: 24.5+2
> Chest: 22
> Length (BOC): 43
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets181.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets183.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets185.jpg/
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets186.jpg/
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets187.jpg/
> 
> The interior vent closure:
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets188.jpg/
> 
> Sleeve buckle:
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets182.jpg/


----------



## anonymouz

All ties $10 shipped each. Will be discounted if multiples are bought at a time.

0. newly added- navy with a lighter blue 3.5"x54"









1. medium blue 57"x4"









2. light blue 58"x3.5"









3. 57"x4"SOLD
4. 57"x3.5"SOLD
5. light blue 57"x3.75"SOLD
6. red w. light gray/black/light blue 55"x3.25" SOLD

7. red, green, blue 55"x3.25"









8. red, blue 55"x3.25"









LL Bean Camp Mocs sz8.5
worn a few times
$35 shipped CONUS



















Sperry Topsiders sz8.5
brand new
$57 shipped CONUS, if you want the shoe box add $5



















Jack Purcells sz8
Jcrew's distressed version
worn once (too small for me)
$30 shipped CONUS
SOLD

Bass Camp Mocs sz8.5
worn once (a bit too big for me)
$20 shipped CONUS, if you want the shoe box add $5



















Levi's 501 STF
both are 30x34
both are BNWT
one of the left is Knight, one of the right is the regular indigo blue
$34 shipped each, CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Burberry trench coat cull; 38R and up!*

Coming tomorrow! :icon_smile:

(No sane person needs the number of coats that I have, especially when they could get use by other trads.--and especially when not all fit me!)


----------



## tonylumpkin

Alden Tassels NOW SOLD



tonylumpkin said:


> Two pair of lightly used Alden shoes .
> 
> Alden #8 Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. These are size 11 A/C on the Aberdeen last. Heels and soles are in very good condition, as are the uppers. There are a few minor dings from normal wear, but nothing breaking the leather Asking $135 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL SHELL LOAFER PICS* https://yfrog.com/17bbshtas4jx
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/bbshtas2.jpg/
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/bbshtas.jpg/
> 
> Alden black monk straps, also size 11 C. These have very little wear and are in terrific condition. Very nice calf leather and the soles and heels are at least 85% or better. Asking *SOLD* shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL MONK STRAP PICS* https://yfrog.com/j5bbmon3jx
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/bbmon2.jpg/
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/bbmon.jpg/


----------



## nerdykarim

*36x29 box of khakis*

Box of khaki-colored khakis. Used. A little bit broken-in, but not tattered. 
Best for a 36 or 37 x 29 or 30. Would be interested in trading the lot for a decent pair sized 33-34x29 if anyone needs to size up a little.

Bills M2 Chamois Cloth. Flat front w/ cuff. _edit: these actually have a little tear on the seam on which the pocket is placed. Price adjusted._
Ralph Lauren summerweight. Flat front, no cuff.
Vinyard Vines summerweight/canvas. Flat front, no cuff.
Lands' End summerweight. Flat front w/ cuff.
Lands' End "school uniform" khaki. Flat front, no cuff.
Lands' End khaki shorts

Asking $30 $20.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Lord Jeff Sweater - Price Reduction*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Size Large. Wool spun in Scotland; sweater made in Ireland. Maroon with argyle pattern. Asking $25 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers XL Ties - Price Reduction*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Brooks Brothers XL (63 inch length) ties for sale.
> 
> Tie #1 3.75 inches $15
> Tie #2 4 inches New Old Stock with Tags $20
> Tie #3 3.75 inches $15
> 
> Or all three for $40 shipped in the lower 48. Please PM if interested


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

nerdykarim said:


> Box of khaki-colored khakis. Used. A little bit broken-in, but not tattered.
> Best for a 36 or 37 x 29 or 30. Would be interested in trading the lot for a decent pair sized 33-34x29 if anyone needs to size up a little.
> 
> Bills M2 Chamois Cloth. Flat front w/ cuff. _edit: these actually have a little tear on the seam on which the pocket is placed. Price adjusted._
> Ralph Lauren summerweight. Flat front, no cuff.
> Vinyard Vines summerweight/canvas. Flat front, no cuff.
> Lands' End summerweight. Flat front w/ cuff.
> Lands' End "school uniform" khaki. Flat front, no cuff.
> Lands' End khaki shorts
> 
> Asking $30 $20.


PM sent


----------



## TweedyDon

*XL Pendleton tartan wool robe*

I bought this *XL Pendleton robe *from eBay as NWOT about two years ago, and never used it as it was just too nice! So, it's time it found a new home.

It's a beautiful Made in the USA wool robe in a lovely muted red, black, and grey tartan; my usually poor pictures really don't do it justice. It has *three patch pockets in the front*, and the cuffs are lined in heavy cotton--I've turned one back in the pictures below to show this. This is in excellent condition!

Asking $45 boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation; offers welcome.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets177.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets179.jpg/

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets178.jpg/

*Cuff turned back showing lining:*

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets180.jpg/


----------



## The Deacon

*Brown Shell Cordovan 12EEE, Bass WeeJuns*

Some of my soon to be ending ebay offerings as well as sales for SF
https://shop.ebay.com/747pooh/m.html?...&_trksid=p4340
Vintage Bostonian Brown Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers size 12 EEE now on ebay with* $99 *start price!

See all I'm offering, soon to come AE tan rubber sole Stockbridge in 10.5D, Abboud 38R black suit with subtle stripes and grey Fezza suit 40R both new or near new.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53...trksid%3Dp4340​Dark Cognac Shell Cordovan Vintage Bostonian Crown Windsor Plain Toe 12EEE on ebay with $99 start price!

































Bass WeeJuns 9C $30 shipped in CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

now only $135



jfkemd said:


> Alden All Weather Walkers
> purchased from the Alden Shop of NY
> Size 8.5 D
> I've owned this for about 2 months now.
> has the usual creasing and very slight wear on the heels.
> comes with box and Alden cloth bags for each shoe.
> 
> would like $175
> bought it for $385
> CONUS only
> 
> PM with questions


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* *Brooks Brothers* by ????? dirty bucks
Made in USA
Size: 11 1/2 D

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal.

Who made these? Not sure, but the size/last stamping looks similar to Alden. I'd love for someone to confirm that, but I can't. Uppers and interior are in great condition, the soles do show wear, however these are wearable as is out of the box.

Sole | |

Shoe trees are not included and are for display purposes only.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$175 shppd: 40R Burberry trenchcoat; 100% cotton with wool liner.*

*Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are very welcome!*

This is a victim of my closet cleaning; I just have too many coats, and since I need a Long rather than a Regular this one has to go.

This is NOT the standard poly-cotton trench, but the much more expensive and rarer *100% cotton trenchcoat*, *complete with a zip-in 100% wool liner*. This has the signature Burberry plaid lining (in 50/50 poly/cotton; the actual coat itself is 100% cotton) in a lovely pale green. As is common with the zip-in liner models this does not have any internal pockets.

It is in Very Good condition, although it could do with a press as it's been stored in my closet for a couple of years, unused. (Were it to be pressed it would be in near-Excellent condition; the slight removeable mark on the sleeve and the missing D-ring preclude it from being Excellent, but both can be rectified easily--see below.) It has no stains, tears, or snags, except for a small and inconspicuous grey-ish mark on one sleeve (shown) that is almost certain to come out with a simple dry-cleaning. It is missing one of its D-rings, but I'll be buying some replacement D-rings from Burberry in NYC later this month/early next for another of my coats, and will send one along to the buyer then (gratis!) if desired. There is also some minor pilling of the lining of the pockets (shown) but this can't be seen unless you're examining the inside of them, obviously!

This coat is tagged a *40R* as shown, but could work also for a *42R*; measurements are below.

*This trench will serve you well for decades!*

*Measurements:*

Sleeve: 18" (from armpit to hem, along the underside of the sleeve).
Chest, armpit to armpit: 23"
Length (BoC): 46"

*Asking $175 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/burberry003.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry008.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry002.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry005.jpg/

*Shown with removeable zip-in liner (outside of coat):*

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/burberry009.jpg/

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/burberry007.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/burberry010.jpg/

*Size tag in pocket:*

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/burberry011.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB XL Ties Sold*

Ties sold pending payment



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduction


----------



## Joe Tradly

It's a Tweedy Don-esque closet culling. Just in time for a Christmas gift for yourself!

As always, PM with interest or questions.

*Brooks Brother Makers gray herringbone sack suit 43R*

A true classic. Subtle herringbone in medium gray. Sack details with two on the sleeve.

Chest 47
Sleeve 24 ¾ (with 2 ½ to let out)
Length 31 ½

Waist 41 (with minimal to let)
Length 31 (with nothing to let)
Cuff 1 ¼ 

$60 shipped































*Brooks Brothers charcoal gray sack suit 45R*

Another classic. The Trad Workhorse. With full trad credentials and two on the sleeve.

Chest 49
Sleeve 25 ½ (with 2 to let)
Length 32

Waist 41 (with little to let)
Length 31 (with less than 1 to let)
Cuff 1 ½ 

$60 shipped





















*J Press "Pressidential" navy blue pinstripe sack suit 44R*

This one pains me. This was my first big boy suit, my first foray into Trad, purchased from the Press at 18th and L. I've gotten a lot of wear out of it. It's a lighter weight wool, perfect for spring, summer and fall. Please note a repair of a fabric rip near the rear, right pocket. 

Chest 48
Sleeve 25 ¼ (with 2 to let)
Length 31

Waist 40 (with 1 ½ to let)
Length 30 ½ (with little to let)
Cuff 1 ¾

$35 shipped









































*Brooks Brothers "Makers" Brooksease gray pinstripe sack suit 42R*

The classic Brooks sack suit in gray pinstripe. A classic. Slight fraying on the trouser bottoms (skilled tailor can work with it). Marked a 42R.

Chest 47
Sleeve 22 (with 2 ½ to let)
Length 29

Waist 38
Inseam 26 (with 3 ½ to let)

Asking $40 shipped








































*Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 46R*

First of two lighter tweeds in grays and blues. A very nice tweed with all the proper sack details. 

Chest 50
Sleeve 25 (with 2 to let)
Length 31

$40 shipped































*Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 44R*

The second of two. A bit darker in the blues. Really a gorgeous coat. Also a proper sack. 

Chest 48
Sleeve 23 ½ (with 1 ½ to let)
Length 30 ½ 

Asking $40 shipped































*Polo brown tweed jacket (two-button darted) 46R*

Eek! Darts! But this is a very nice brown tweed coat with a blue and rust windowpane overcheck. Brown leather buttons. 

Chest 50
Sleeve 25 (with 2 to let)
Length 30 ½ 

$40 shipped































*Brooks Brothers regular cotton pinpoint straight collar shirts, white and blue 17-35*

Worn a couple of times each, sleeves were just a hint too long, but purchased new by me from Brooks. These are the classic cotton ("must iron") pinpoint, straight collar shirts. One in blue, one in white. Perfect condition. 

$30 each, $50 for the pair.































*Polo Nantucket Reds*

My first pair of Nantucket Reds. Sad to see them go. But they ought to go to a loving home. Note, these are not cuffed. 

Waist 37
Inseam 32

$25 shipped





















*Two pair Lands End medium gray wool trousers 40 and 38*

Here are two pair of Lands End "Year 'Rounder" wool trousers in medium gray. These are great trousers. The first is an older pair I've worn for a couple years. Note the rip by the right rear pocket, easily patched by your dry cleaner. 

Waist 40
Inseam 30
Cuff 2

$10 shipped































And a brand new pair, purchased to replace the above. But LE messed up the length. These are never worn and in perfect condition. These sell for $80 new.

Waist 38
Inseam 28 ½"
Cuff 1 ¾

$50 shipped





















*Bostonian burgundy semi-brogues 10 E*

Not a great maker, but certainly a good starter pair of burgundy semi brogues. Worn twice. Full life left in these shoes.

Looking to cover the cost of shipping: $10































*No-name patent leather formal lace-ups 10 ½ *

Again, not the fanciest of shoes, but a perfect starter pair of patent leather tux shoes. Worn 6-8 times. 

Same deal, cost of shipping: $10


----------



## mcarthur

jfkemd said:


> now only $135


is it the 947 on the crepe sole?


----------



## AlanC

Joe Tradly said:


> It's a Tweedy Don-esque closet culling. Just in time for a Christmas gift for yourself!


Good grief, JB--will you have any clothes left?!


----------



## jfkemd

plantation crepe soles--yes.



mcarthur said:


> is it the 947 on the crepe sole?


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> Good grief, JB--will you have any clothes left?!


To say I've been saving up is a bit of an understatement.

JB


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm selling these items for 32rollandrock, with the remit just to find them good homes! As such, offers are very welcome, especially on multiple purchases.
> 
> I have noted where sizes are tagged, and have included measurements for all. I've indicated by own best guess at the actual size by "c." before the listed size--*please go by measurements in all cases, though!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) 44R Camelhair jacket*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *2) c.42R Harris Tweed*
> 
> Made by PBM in Philadelphia, this is a lovely Harris Tweed in excellent condition! Single vent, half-lined. Excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking: $22*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 31.25
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes085.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes086.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes087.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes088.jpg/
> 
> *3) c. 44R Burberry blazer*
> 
> This is the standard, classic Burberry navy blazer. Darted with a single vent and fully lined, this would be in Excellent condition except that it is missing a front button. Hence just...
> 
> *Now Asking $18*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes094.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes098.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes099.jpg/
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes097.jpg/
> 
> *4) c. 44/46R Burberry sports coat*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *5) c. 42R Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment*
> 
> This is a lovely Harris Tweed by Bachrachs. It's in Very Good condition; the top buttonhole needs to be resewn, although it is fully functional as it is.
> 
> *Now Asking $18.*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Chest: 21.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes089.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes090.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes092.jpg/
> 
> https://img187.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes093.jpg/
> 
> *6) c. 46R Made in Canada Double-breasted blazer*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *7) 44R Brooks Brothers suit--2 pairs of trousers included*
> 
> This is a very nice suit, *with 2 pairs of trousers*... It has the unusual 2/1 lapel configuration, and it's poly/wool, so the price reflects this. The trousers are pleated, too.
> 
> *Now Asking $25*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24 (+2.5)
> Chest: 22
> Length: 31
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> 18.5 waist laid flat
> 31.25 inseam (+1.5 under, +1.5 cuff)
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes069.jpg/
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes070.jpg/
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes071.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes072.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes073.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> The final set of items that I'm selling for 32rollandrock!
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*!
> 
> *1) Jos. A. Bank tuxedo trousers.*
> 
> No fabric content, but they feel like wool. Excellent condition.
> 
> Waist: 15.5
> Inseam: 28.5 (+2.5 under)
> 
> *Now Asking $15.*
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes123.jpg/
> 
> *2) NWT 36R Brooks Brothers khakis*
> 
> These are new and unworn; they're tagged as 67% polyester, 33% cotton.
> 
> *Now Asking $14*
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes129.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes132.jpg/
> 
> *3) 35R Charleston Khakis.*
> 
> These are in very good/excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking $16*
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes126.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes128.jpg/
> 
> *4) Pendleton wool plaid trousers.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *5) Tweedy hat, size L. Very Good condition.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *6) Size M Lord Jeff sweater.*
> 
> This is in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> Armpit to armpit: 20
> BOC to hem: 24.5
> Sleeve, to end of hem: 24.5
> 
> *Now Asking $17*
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes121.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes122.jpg/
> 
> *7) 8.5M Tan LL Bean mocs*
> 
> Very good condition.
> 
> *Now Asking $18*
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes120.jpg/
> 
> *8) Brown LL Bean mocs*
> 
> Very good condition.
> 
> No size listed--unless 85M is the size? These appear to be slightly smaller than (7). Measurements on request!
> 
> *Now Asking $15*
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes119.jpg/
> 
> *9) Johnston and Murphy monkstraps.*
> 
> c. size 10M. No size listed; measurements on request!
> 
> *Now Asking $17*
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes141.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Pendleton robe!*

*ON HOLD*

*Price drop--and offers welcome!*

(This really is a lovely robe!)



TweedyDon said:


> I bought this *XL Pendleton robe *from eBay as NWOT about two years ago, and never used it as it was just too nice! So, it's time it found a new home.
> 
> It's a beautiful Made in the USA wool robe in a lovely muted red, black, and grey tartan; my usually poor pictures really don't do it justice. It has *three patch pockets in the front*, and the cuffs are lined in heavy cotton--I've turned one back in the pictures below to show this. This is in excellent condition!
> 
> Now asking $38 boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation; offers welcome.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img109.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets177.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets179.jpg/
> 
> https://img109.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets178.jpg/
> 
> *Cuff turned back showing lining:*
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets180.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Burberry trench!*

*Now $165 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*

*Offers are welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are very welcome!*
> 
> This is a victim of my closet cleaning; I just have too many coats, and since I need a Long rather than a Regular this one has to go.
> 
> This is NOT the standard poly-cotton trench, but the much more expensive and rarer *100% cotton trenchcoat*, *complete with a zip-in 100% wool liner*. This has the signature Burberry plaid lining (in 50/50 poly/cotton; the actual coat itself is 100% cotton) in a lovely pale green. As is common with the zip-in liner models this does not have any internal pockets.
> 
> It is in Very Good condition, although it could do with a press as it's been stored in my closet for a couple of years, unused. (Were it to be pressed it would be in near-Excellent condition; the slight removeable mark on the sleeve and the missing D-ring preclude it from being Excellent, but both can be rectified easily--see below.) It has no stains, tears, or snags, except for a small and inconspicuous grey-ish mark on one sleeve (shown) that is almost certain to come out with a simple dry-cleaning. It is missing one of its D-rings, but I'll be buying some replacement D-rings from Burberry in NYC later this month/early next for another of my coats, and will send one along to the buyer then (gratis!) if desired. There is also some minor pilling of the lining of the pockets (shown) but this can't be seen unless you're examining the inside of them, obviously!
> 
> This coat is tagged a *40R* as shown, but could work also for a *42R*; measurements are below.
> 
> *This trench will serve you well for decades!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Sleeve: 18" (from armpit to hem, along the underside of the sleeve).
> Chest, armpit to armpit: 23"
> Length (BoC): 46"
> 
> *Asking $175 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/burberry003.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry008.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry002.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry005.jpg/
> 
> *Shown with removeable zip-in liner (outside of coat):*
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/burberry009.jpg/
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/burberry007.jpg/
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/burberry010.jpg/
> 
> *Size tag in pocket:*
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/burberry011.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Olive Green Barbour Border Jacket Size 36*

This is an immaculate Barbour Border jacket in size 36. I believe the color is olive, although I have a difficult time telling the difference between olive and sage. At any rate, it is a shade of green. The tagged size is 36. The condition is excellent, with no tears, rips or other issues. Its only been worn a very few times. It includes the snap in pile liner, also size 36. Asking $195 shipped CONUS. The jacket retails for $439 without the liner which would be another $85.

ADDITIONAL BARBOUR PICTURES https://yfrog.com/06border5jx
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/bordern.jpg/
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/border1.jpg/


----------



## mjc

^^^ The Border jacket is a great coat, I love mine! I don't need another, though...


----------



## Pentheos

^^^ That Barbour should be a 48.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Updates!



Joe Tradly said:


> It's a Tweedy Don-esque closet culling. Just in time for a Christmas gift for yourself!
> 
> As always, PM with interest or questions.
> 
> *Brooks Brother Makers gray herringbone sack suit 43R*
> 
> A true classic. Subtle herringbone in medium gray. Sack details with two on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest 47
> Sleeve 24 ¾ (with 2 ½ to let out)
> Length 31 ½
> 
> Waist 41 (with minimal to let)
> Length 31 (with nothing to let)
> Cuff 1 ¼
> 
> $60 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers charcoal gray sack suit 45R*
> 
> Another classic. The Trad Workhorse. With full trad credentials and two on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest 49
> Sleeve 25 ½ (with 2 to let)
> Length 32
> 
> Waist 41 (with little to let)
> Length 31 (with less than 1 to let)
> Cuff 1 ½
> 
> $60 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Press "Pressidential" navy blue pinstripe sack suit 44R*
> 
> This one pains me. This was my first big boy suit, my first foray into Trad, purchased from the Press at 18th and L. I've gotten a lot of wear out of it. It's a lighter weight wool, perfect for spring, summer and fall. Please note a repair of a fabric rip near the rear, right pocket.
> 
> Chest 48
> Sleeve 25 ¼ (with 2 to let)
> Length 31
> 
> Waist 40 (with 1 ½ to let)
> Length 30 ½ (with little to let)
> Cuff 1 ¾
> 
> $35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Makers" Brooksease gray pinstripe sack suit 42R*
> 
> The classic Brooks sack suit in gray pinstripe. A classic. Slight fraying on the trouser bottoms (skilled tailor can work with it). Marked a 42R.
> 
> Chest 47
> Sleeve 22 (with 2 ½ to let)
> Length 29
> 
> Waist 38
> Inseam 26 (with 3 ½ to let)
> 
> Asking $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 46R*
> 
> First of two lighter tweeds in grays and blues. A very nice tweed with all the proper sack details.
> 
> Chest 50
> Sleeve 25 (with 2 to let)
> Length 31
> 
> $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 44R*
> 
> SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo brown tweed jacket (two-button darted) 46R*
> 
> Eek! Darts! But this is a very nice brown tweed coat with a blue and rust windowpane overcheck. Brown leather buttons.
> 
> Chest 50
> Sleeve 25 (with 2 to let)
> Length 30 ½
> 
> $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers regular cotton pinpoint straight collar shirts, white and blue 17-35*
> 
> Worn a couple of times each, sleeves were just a hint too long, but purchased new by me from Brooks. These are the classic cotton ("must iron") pinpoint, straight collar shirts. One in blue, one in white. Perfect condition.
> 
> $30 each, $50 for the pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo Nantucket Reds*
> 
> My first pair of Nantucket Reds. Sad to see them go. But they ought to go to a loving home. Note, these are not cuffed.
> 
> Waist 37
> Inseam 32
> 
> $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two pair Lands End medium gray wool trousers 40 and 38*
> 
> Here are two pair of Lands End "Year 'Rounder" wool trousers in medium gray. These are great trousers. The first is an older pair I've worn for a couple years. Note the rip by the right rear pocket, easily patched by your dry cleaner.
> 
> Waist 40
> Inseam 30
> Cuff 2
> 
> $10 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a brand new pair, purchased to replace the above. But LE messed up the length. These are never worn and in perfect condition. These sell for $80 new.
> 
> Waist 38
> Inseam 28 ½"
> Cuff 1 ¾
> 
> $50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bostonian burgundy semi-brogues 10 E*
> 
> SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.
> 
> *No-name patent leather formal lace-ups 10 ½ *
> 
> Again, not the fanciest of shoes, but a perfect starter pair of patent leather tux shoes. Worn 6-8 times.
> 
> Same deal, cost of shipping: $10


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now $145 boxed, shipped, and insured!*

This *40R* *100% cotton Burberry trench* with wool liner is now just *$145* boxed, shippped, and insured in CONUS!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a victim of my closet cleaning; I just have too many coats, and since I need a Long rather than a Regular this one has to go.
> 
> This is NOT the standard poly-cotton trench, but the much more expensive and rarer *100% cotton trenchcoat*, *complete with a zip-in 100% wool liner*. This has the signature Burberry plaid lining (in 50/50 poly/cotton; the actual coat itself is 100% cotton) in a lovely pale green. As is common with the zip-in liner models this does not have any internal pockets.
> 
> It is in Very Good condition, although it could do with a press as it's been stored in my closet for a couple of years, unused. (Were it to be pressed it would be in near-Excellent condition; the slight removeable mark on the sleeve and the missing D-ring preclude it from being Excellent, but both can be rectified easily--see below.) It has no stains, tears, or snags, except for a small and inconspicuous grey-ish mark on one sleeve (shown) that is almost certain to come out with a simple dry-cleaning. It is missing one of its D-rings, but I'll be buying some replacement D-rings from Burberry in NYC later this month/early next for another of my coats, and will send one along to the buyer then (gratis!) if desired. There is also some minor pilling of the lining of the pockets (shown) but this can't be seen unless you're examining the inside of them, obviously!
> 
> This coat is tagged a *40R* as shown, but could work also for a *42R*; measurements are below.
> 
> *This trench will serve you well for decades!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Sleeve: 18" (from armpit to hem, along the underside of the sleeve).
> Chest, armpit to armpit: 23"
> Length (BoC): 46"
> 
> *Asking $175 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/burberry003.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry008.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry002.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/burberry005.jpg/
> 
> *Shown with removeable zip-in liner (outside of coat):*
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/burberry009.jpg/
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/burberry007.jpg/
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/burberry010.jpg/
> 
> *Size tag in pocket:*
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/burberry011.jpg/


----------



## phippstx

Wish I could TweedyDon, but promised myself no more purchases till after the Holidays 

Beautiful trench


----------



## AlanC

For now and for later...

*SOLD* *Robert Talbott* wool sleeveless cardigan
Size Large (chest P2P: 22")
This seems to be the 
Condition is 'as new' or NWOT

$45 delivered CONUS

|

*Bobby Jones* cotton sweater vest
Size: Large (chest P2P: 24")
Great spring weight
Bobby Jones is a high end sportswear line owned by Hickey Freeman and targeted to the golfing market. From what I could find this would likely retail in the $100 range.

$25 delivered CONUS

*SOLD* *Polo* RL shorts -- NWT
Size: 34
Note the great cinch back detail. A wonderful pair of shorts to get you thinking about the upcoming spring and summer weather. Get ready now!

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8559/img1533pg.jpg

https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9190/img1537l.jpg


----------



## Shriver

Got these on Ebay but they're a little too big for me. 

I wear a 9.5 EEEE or 10 EEE, and these are "44E" European size. 

They're wide enough, but too big generally. 

I'd say they're probably equivalent to about a 10.5 EEE

Will let them go for 45$ shipped priority mail. 

Brooks Brothers English, "The Curzon" 

Good condition, whole cut, so there are creases. 













Shoe trees not included


----------



## cecil47

^^I almost bid on those but opted out in the end. They would've been too big for me too. Now I know my competition on Ebay.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $175*



tonylumpkin said:


> This is an immaculate Barbour Border jacket in size 36. I believe the color is olive, although I have a difficult time telling the difference between olive and sage. At any rate, it is a shade of green. The tagged size is 36. The condition is excellent, with no tears, rips or other issues. Its only been worn a very few times. It includes the snap in pile liner, also size 36. Asking $195 shipped CONUS. The jacket retails for $439 without the liner which would be another $85.
> 
> ADDITIONAL BARBOUR PICTURES https://yfrog.com/06border5jx
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/bordern.jpg/
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/border1.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Some amazing stuff...*

Can't believe Tweedy Don's trench is still available, or Tony L's Barbour. Nice stuff, also, from Alan C. Guess we've all spent our Christmas wads...


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> Can't believe Tweedy Don's trench is still available, or Tony L's Barbour. Nice stuff, also, from Alan C. Guess we've all spent our Christmas wads...


Tweedy Don already got my wad.


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

price further reduced
$100 CONUS only.



jfkemd said:


> Alden All Weather Walkers
> purchased from the Alden Shop of NY
> Size 8.5 D
> I've owned this for about 2 months now.
> has the usual creasing and very slight wear on the heels.
> comes with box and Alden cloth bags for each shoe.
> 
> would like $175
> bought it for $385
> CONUS only
> 
> PM with questions


----------



## UgaVII's Trad

*40L Herringbone Tweed*

I've been hawking eBay and this thread for an eternity looking for a 40L black/white or grey herringbone tweed with all the trad specifications. Does anyone have such a sport coat that they'd be willing to pass along or sell? I'd really appreciate any help in locating this elusive item. Thanks so much.


----------



## rabidawg

jfkemd said:


> price further reduced
> $100 CONUS only.


This is an amazing deal.


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> This is an amazing deal.


Have no fear, I've sent a PM on the Aldens - I wouldn't want them to languish on the exchange any longer :devil: and who doesn't need to get themselves another Christmas present.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Have no fear, I've sent a PM on the Aldens - I wouldn't want them to languish on the exchange any longer :devil: and who doesn't need to get themselves another Christmas present.


it is good that you are able to take advantage of this offering


----------



## Joe Tradly

Updates and Price Reductions in RED.

JB



Joe Tradly said:


> It's a Tweedy Don-esque closet culling. Just in time for a Christmas gift for yourself!
> 
> As always, PM with interest or questions.
> 
> *Brooks Brother Makers gray herringbone sack suit 43R*
> 
> A true classic. Subtle herringbone in medium gray. Sack details with two on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest 47
> Sleeve 24 ¾ (with 2 ½ to let out)
> Length 31 ½
> 
> Waist 41 (with minimal to let)
> Length 31 (with nothing to let)
> Cuff 1 ¼
> 
> NOW $50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers charcoal gray sack suit 45R*
> 
> Another classic. The Trad Workhorse. With full trad credentials and two on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest 49
> Sleeve 25 ½ (with 2 to let)
> Length 32
> 
> Waist 41 (with little to let)
> Length 31 (with less than 1 to let)
> Cuff 1 ½
> 
> Now $50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Press "Pressidential" navy blue pinstripe sack suit 44R*
> 
> Some interest.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Makers" Brooksease gray pinstripe sack suit 42R*
> 
> The classic Brooks sack suit in gray pinstripe. A classic. Slight fraying on the trouser bottoms (skilled tailor can work with it). Marked a 42R.
> 
> Chest 47
> Sleeve 22 (with 2 ½ to let)
> Length 29
> 
> Waist 38
> Inseam 26 (with 3 ½ to let)
> 
> Now $ 30 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 46R*
> 
> SOLD.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 44R*
> 
> SOLD.
> 
> *Polo brown tweed jacket (two-button darted) 46R*
> 
> SOLD.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers regular cotton pinpoint straight collar shirts, white and blue 17-35*
> 
> Worn a couple of times each, sleeves were just a hint too long, but purchased new by me from Brooks. These are the classic cotton ("must iron") pinpoint, straight collar shirts. One in blue, one in white. Perfect condition.
> 
> $30 each, $50 for the pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo Nantucket Reds*
> 
> My first pair of Nantucket Reds. Sad to see them go. But they ought to go to a loving home. Note, these are not cuffed.
> 
> Waist 37
> Inseam 32
> 
> $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two pair Lands End medium gray wool trousers 40 and 38*
> 
> Here are two pair of Lands End "Year 'Rounder" wool trousers in medium gray. These are great trousers. The first is an older pair I've worn for a couple years. Note the rip by the right rear pocket, easily patched by your dry cleaner.
> 
> Waist 40
> Inseam 30
> Cuff 2
> 
> $10 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a brand new pair, purchased to replace the above. But LE messed up the length. These are never worn and in perfect condition. These sell for $80 new.
> 
> Waist 38
> Inseam 28 ½"
> Cuff 1 ¾
> 
> Now $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bostonian burgundy semi-brogues 10 E*
> 
> Pending payment.
> 
> *No-name patent leather formal lace-ups 10 ½ *
> 
> Again, not the fanciest of shoes, but a perfect starter pair of patent leather tux shoes. Worn 6-8 times.
> 
> Same deal, cost of shipping: $10


----------



## allan

*Barbour Kielder: last call!*

Please look again, folks. This is a good hefty coat in heavy cotton. It's Barbour quality, and I think it looks Trad enough for any reader of this forum. I said that it's Teflon-treated, but you can't tell from the look and feel. Raindrops roll off, though.

List $598, now $150!
If that's too much, make me an offer!
Please PM.



allan said:


> Barbour "Kielder" field coat. It's not a trad Barbour, but some Trad may be interested.
> 
> I bought this on eBay a few months ago. It's a wonderful coat, but I've hardly worn it. I finally had to admit that it's too big for me.
> 
> Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, _not _waxed. Advertised as being Teflon-treated.
> 
> Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.
> 
> 23" shoulder to shoulder
> 25" across chest
> 23" across waist
> 35.5" center of collar to cuff
> 32" collar seam to hem
> 
> Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.
> 
> Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.
> 
> I don't know its history, but I see no signs of wear at all.
> 
> List $598. Asking $160 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Have no fear, I've sent a PM on the Aldens - I wouldn't want them to languish on the exchange any longer :devil: and who doesn't need to get themselves another Christmas present.


Glad you stepped up on this one. Not pulling the trigger was killing me.


----------



## Asterix

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Sport Coat*

I snagged this on eBay last year but it was a bit snug for me and has been sitting in my closet since then. The inner pocket indicates a 44ML (presumably the old method for indicating 44R) and it measures:

23 armpit to armpit
25 sleeve length
31 from bottom of the collar down.

*Available for $65 shipped CONUS* PM me if interested.


----------



## AlanC

Asterix said:


> The inner pocket indicates a 44ML (presumably the old method for indicating 44R)


ML = 'Medium Long', which is (was) a size between a regular and a long. It should work for a taller regular or shorter long.

I love those old Golden Fleece buttons. I saw a coat like that thrifting once, but it wasn't in good enough shape to get.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Glad you stepped up on this one. Not pulling the trigger was killing me.


Somebody had to bite the bullet :icon_smile_big: - they'll be my first pair of Aldens. I was trying to resist temptation for several days, but last night my wife saw me oggling them after the most recent price drop and just said, "why don't you get them." I knew there was a reason I married her :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## TommyDawg

UgaVII's Trad said:


> I've been hawking eBay and this thread for an eternity looking for a 40L black/white or grey herringbone tweed with all the trad specifications. Does anyone have such a sport coat that they'd be willing to pass along or sell? I'd really appreciate any help in locating this elusive item. Thanks so much.


MOST EXCELLENT PROFILE NAME!:aportnoy:

R.I.P. UGA VII

Tom


----------



## rabidawg

TommyDawg said:


> MOST EXCELLENT PROFILE NAME!:aportnoy:
> 
> R.I.P. UGA VII
> 
> Tom


Indeed it is. I'll keep my eyes open for such an item while thrifting.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Somebody had to bite the bullet :icon_smile_big: - they'll be my first pair of Aldens. I was trying to resist temptation for several days, but last night my wife saw me oggling them after the most recent price drop and just said, "why don't you get them." I knew there was a reason I married her :icon_smile_wink:.


My wife used to say that, but not recently. I suspect that well has run dry.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> My wife used to say that, but not recently. I suspect that well has run dry.


:icon_smile_big: That made me laugh. I'm sure I'll get there pretty soon. I've tried to cushion the blow of my own purchases by buying nicer things for her. I think I'm on the hook for some kind of pearl necklace for our anniversary this year.


----------



## Pentheos

*Three free Shirts, semi-trad, to a good home*

Three semi-trad shirts which would like to be re-homed. The shirts are free, but I need to ask for, say, $12 to cover shipping. Something interesting in trade would be ok too (rep tie?). Thanks.

1. LL Bean striped seersucker, XL regular. No issues. This is a really nice shirt, and I need to learn that I wear an XL tall from LL Bean.



















2. LL Bean patterned button-down, 18x36. Small hole with fraying on bottom of front placket from dry-cleaner's staples. Will not be seen if tucked-in. Slight rubbing on inside of collar, left side (just a few threads, you can see it in the second pic). Will not be seen when wearing.



















3. Eddie Bauer blue with white stripes, forward point. Non-iron. No issues.


----------



## Pentheos

*Free Zegna jacket*

I tried to sell this Zegna jacket on the forum a while back. No takers. So it is now *free*, though $10 in shipping would be appreciated.

It is NavyBlue and tagged 48 Long. I can provide measurements if you need them.

I believe that this is the jacket to a now-separated Zegna suit. But if you were to replace its buttons with some in the tan range, you'd have a serviceable blazer. That was my plan.

I'm sure that new, this was very expensive. It is obviously much better quality than most of the stuff in my closet.

Note: there were two very small moth holes on the back which I had sewn over at the tailor's. Were these to be rewoven, it'd be like new.



















Here are the holes


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

^nice to see Burkert in the background.


----------



## closerlook

Looks like Penthos is a classics professor???


----------



## mcarthur

Pentheos said:


> Three semi-trad shirts which would like to be re-homed. The shirts are free, but I need to ask for, say, $12 to cover shipping. Something interesting in trade would be ok too (rep tie?). Thanks.
> 
> 1. LL Bean striped seersucker, XL regular. No issues. This is a really nice shirt, and I need to learn that I wear an XL tall from LL Bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. LL Bean patterned button-down, 18x36. Small hole with fraying on bottom of front placket from dry-cleaner's staples. Will not be seen if tucked-in. Slight rubbing on inside of collar, left side (just a few threads, you can see it in the second pic). Will not be seen when wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Eddie Bauer blue with white stripes, forward point. Non-iron. No issues.


very nice deed!


----------



## dizzyfan

*Brooks Brothers Herringbone Sack 42R*

This is a gray herringbone sack sports coat by Brooks Brothers. It is a Brooksease line, made in the USA, fully lined, and 100% wool. It is tagged a 42R. It is in good shape -- no damage that I can find. Asking $30 including shipping to CONUS.

pit to pit: 22.5 inches
length: 32 inches
sleeves: 23.75 inches


----------



## mcarthur

Pentheos said:


> I tried to sell this Zegna jacket on the forum a while back. No takers. So it is now *free*, though $10 in shipping would be appreciated.
> 
> It is NavyBlue and tagged 48 Long. I can provide measurements if you need them.
> 
> I believe that this is the jacket to a now-separated Zegna suit. But if you were to replace its buttons with some in the tan range, you'd have a serviceable blazer. That was my plan.
> 
> I'm sure that new, this was very expensive. It is obviously much better quality than most of the stuff in my closet.
> 
> Note: there were two very small moth holes on the back which I had sewn over at the tailor's. Were these to be rewoven, it'd be like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the holes


nice deed


----------



## jfkemd

*alden AWW update*

sold pending funds.



jfkemd said:


> Alden All Weather Walkers
> purchased from the Alden Shop of NY
> Size 8.5 D
> I've owned this for about 2 months now.
> has the usual creasing and very slight wear on the heels.
> comes with box and Alden cloth bags for each shoe.
> 
> would like $175
> bought it for $385
> CONUS only
> 
> PM with questions
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0003-9.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0006-4.jpg


_Please remove image tags on quoted 'Sold' items.--AlanC_


----------



## TweedyDon

*40R Burberry trench*

*The Burberry trench has now been claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*40S--44L Tradly Jackets*

These aren't mine, and I have no connection to the seller, but someone on The Other Forum is selling some very,very nice trad. jackets (including some 3/2 sacks and a lovely Harris tweed from Orvis), in sizes 40S to 44L at very decent prices:


----------



## jfkemd

*BB chinos NWT*

BB chinos khaki color
labeled Hyannis slim fit
it is new with tags
size is 33 x 32
PM for pictures and if interested.
would like $35 shipped
CONUS only.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have two larger jackets to pass on. Both are size 52L, and both are in excellent condition.

*Please Pm with interest and offers!*

*1) Donegal Mist by Magee.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Orvis Travel Blazer.*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three lovely jackets, c.38-40R tweeds; 44R Southwick*

I have three lovely tweed jackets to pass on. The first two are c.38-40R, but please see measurements. The third, the Southwick 3/2 sack, is c.44R.

All prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Very Tradly c. 38-40R Vintage Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) c. 38-40R Windowpane tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) 44R Southwick 3/2 sack grey herringbone tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## hillcityjosh

*XL Viyella shirt for sale on ebay*

I thrifted this item and just posted it on ebay...if any of you are sincerely interested in the shirt and want to avoid ebay, just PM me with an offer and we can talk about cancelling the auction and doing it here...

I offered it to hbs_midwest but he didn't bite :icon_smile_big:


----------



## 127.72 MHz

TweedyDon said:


> I have three lovely tweed jackets to pass on. The first two are c.38-40R, but please see measurements. The third, the Southwick 3/2 sack, is c.44R.
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Very Tradly c. 38-40R Vintage Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful Harris Tweed, and if it were longer it wouldn't be here.  It was made for "The University Shop", and is a lovely multicoloured plaid--my pictures don't do this coat justice. *It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and narrow lapels. This is half lined, has two-button cuffs, very natural shoulders, and a hook vent!* It does have one flaw; a small snag hole in the left sleeve. This is very hard to find owing to the plaid pattern, and would be a very easy fix--darning by a dry cleaner rather than re-weaving would be fine, and even someone competent could disguise this completely. Personally, I have my tweeds darned in scarlet thread, to show off their battle scars!
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 17.75
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.25)
> Chest: 20.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/52lplus298.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/52lplus299.jpg/
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/52lplus303.jpg/
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/52lplus301.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/52lplus300.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/52lplus304.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 38-40R Windowpane tweed*
> 
> This was Made in the USA of fabric woven in Great Britain. This is in Excellent condition, except for a small mark in the lining (shown) and the absence of its hangtag.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2.25)
> Chest: 20.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/52lplus305.jpg/
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/52lplus306.jpg/
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/52lplus307.jpg/
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/52lplus308.jpg/
> 
> *3) 44R Southwick 3/2 sack grey herringbone tweed*
> 
> This is in excellent condition! It has a lovely lapel roll, single vent, and is fully lined. This is tagged a 44R, although the interior label is marked by hand "43"--I can find no signs of alteration, though.
> 
> *Asking $50*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Shoulder: 19 9/16"
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Chest: 23
> Length: 30.75
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/52lplus294.jpg/
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/i/52lplus295.jpg/
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/52lplus296.jpg/


I'll talke item #3 44R Southwick. Private message sent.

Thanks,


----------



## dizzyfan

Now $25 including shipping to CONUS.



dizzyfan said:


> This is a gray herringbone sack sports coat by Brooks Brothers. It is a Brooksease line, made in the USA, fully lined, and 100% wool. It is tagged a 42R. It is in good shape -- no damage that I can find. Asking $30 including shipping to CONUS.
> 
> pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> length: 32 inches
> sleeves: 23.75 inches


----------



## Shriver

Now 40$ shipped!



Shriver said:


> Got these on Ebay but they're a little too big for me.
> 
> I wear a 9.5 EEEE or 10 EEE, and these are "44E" European size.
> 
> They're wide enough, but too big generally.
> 
> I'd say they're probably equivalent to about a 10.5 EEE
> 
> Will let them go for 40***$ shipped priority mail.
> 
> Brooks Brothers English, "The Curzon"
> 
> Good condition
> 
> Shoe trees not included


----------



## AlanC

*43L Interest Check*

I came across some 43L items today that includes a navy Southwick 3/2 suit, a 3/2 BB blazer and a 3/2 private label Glen plaid suit. If someone has genuine interest in these let me know. I don't know measurements, those are tagged sizes, all seemed to be in very good shape.


----------



## Asterix

AlanC said:


> ML = 'Medium Long', which is (was) a size between a regular and a long. It should work for a taller regular or shorter long.
> 
> I love those old Golden Fleece buttons. I saw a coat like that thrifting once, but it wasn't in good enough shape to get.


Thanks for the clarification. It is definitely a very nice jacket and I wish it fitted.


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> Some of my soon to be ending ebay offerings as well as sales for SF
> https://shop.ebay.com/747pooh/m.html?...&_trksid=p4340
> Vintage Bostonian Brown Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers size 12 EEE now on ebay with* $99 *start price!
> 
> See all I'm offering, soon to come AE tan rubber sole Stockbridge in 10.5D, Abboud 38R black suit with subtle stripes and grey Fezza suit 40R both new or near new.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53...trksid%3Dp4340​Dark Cognac Shell Cordovan Vintage Bostonian Crown Windsor Plain Toe 12EEE on ebay with $99 start price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass WeeJuns 9C $30 shipped in CONUS SOLD and shipped


additional shoes for sale Barrie Ltd wingtips 11 1/2 C made in England, 12 1/2 inch length, 4 1/8 width, 11 15/16 interior length. These are narrow and have small cuts around the toe of the left shoe that are visible only up close $40 shipped


































AE Stockbridge in chilli 10.5 D $35 shipped








































AE Newport 8C $30 shipped
































LL Bean Penny Loafer 9 1/2 EE $40 shipped


----------



## dizzyfan

Now $20 including shipping to CONUS.



dizzyfan said:


> This is a gray herringbone sack sports coat by Brooks Brothers. It is a Brooksease line, made in the USA, fully lined, and 100% wool. It is tagged a 42R. It is in good shape -- no damage that I can find. Asking $30 including shipping to CONUS.
> 
> pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> length: 32 inches
> sleeves: 23.75 inches


----------



## Joe Tradly

I'm amazed the suits are left! If you're interested, make me a reasonable offer. These go off to ebay after Christmas.

Originally Posted by *Joe Tradly* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1029336#post1029336 
_It's a Tweedy Don-esque closet culling. Just in time for a Christmas gift for yourself!_

_As always, PM with interest or questions._

_*Brooks Brother Makers gray herringbone sack suit 43R*_

_A true classic. Subtle herringbone in medium gray. Sack details with two on the sleeve._

_Chest 47_
_Sleeve 24 ¾ (with 2 ½ to let out)_
_Length 31 ½_

_Waist 41 (with minimal to let)_
_Length 31 (with nothing to let)_
_Cuff 1 ¼ _

_NOW $45 shipped_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_*Brooks Brothers charcoal gray sack suit 45R*_

_Sold pending payment_

_*J Press "Pressidential" navy blue pinstripe sack suit 44R*_

_SOLD _

_*Brooks Brothers "Makers" Brooksease gray pinstripe sack suit 42R*_

_The classic Brooks sack suit in gray pinstripe. A classic. Slight fraying on the trouser bottoms (skilled tailor can work with it). Marked a 42R._

_Chest 47_
_Sleeve 22 (with 2 ½ to let)_
_Length 29_

_Waist 38_
_Inseam 26 (with 3 ½ to let)_

_Now $20 shipped_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_*Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 46R*_

_SOLD._

_*Brooks Brothers light tweed sack jacket 44R*_

_SOLD._

_*Polo brown tweed jacket (two-button darted) 46R*_

_SOLD._

_*Brooks Brothers regular cotton pinpoint straight collar shirts, white and blue 17-35*_

_SOLD._

_*Polo Nantucket Reds*_

_My first pair of Nantucket Reds. Sad to see them go. But they ought to go to a loving home. Note, these are not cuffed. _

_Waist 37_
_Inseam 32_

_I know it's cold out. Make me an offer._

_







_

_







_

_*Two pair Lands End medium gray wool trousers 40 and 38*_

_Here are two pair of Lands End "Year 'Rounder" wool trousers in medium gray. These are great trousers. The first is an older pair I've worn for a couple years. Note the rip by the right rear pocket, easily patched by your dry cleaner. _

_Waist 40_
_Inseam 30_
_Cuff 2_

_$10 shipped_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_And a brand new pair, purchased to replace the above. But LE messed up the length. These are never worn and in perfect condition. These sell for $80 new._

_Waist 38_
_Inseam 28 ½"_
_Cuff 1 ¾_

_Now $30 shipped_

_







_

_







_

_*Bostonian burgundy semi-brogues 10 E*_

_SOLD._

_*No-name patent leather formal lace-ups 10 ½ *_

_Again, not the fanciest of shoes, but a perfect starter pair of patent leather tux shoes. Worn 6-8 times. _

_Same deal, cost of shipping: $10_

_







_

_







_

_







_


----------



## a4audi08

ONLY POSTING LINKS. PRICES ARE 1/12 OR 2/20 unless otherwise noted (I have a bunch of ties below for only $6 shipped) - ALSO WILLING TO FURTHER DISCOUNT FOR LARGER ORDERS.

Please PM for questions

https://i46.tinypic.com/nl39lz.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/1j9n2c.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/25yyhdt.jpg

Regarding the following four sets of ties, 4th from left on 2nd set is gone,
1st, 2nd and 3rd from left in last set also gone

https://i34.tinypic.com/25ti45x.jpg

https://i37.tinypic.com/2w7h1j7.jpg

https://i34.tinypic.com/24e8g49.jpg

https://i35.tinypic.com/2qj99g9.jpg

for following two sets, first two from left on first set are taken

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ewstuff010.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ewstuff011.jpg

First set, L to R
BB, BB, BB, BB, BB, Talbot Best of Class, SportClub (Made in England),
https://i35.tinypic.com/t66kn8.jpg
 Talbot is gone so is the 5th BB

Talbot, Paul Stuart, Talbot Best of Class, BB, JAB
https://i35.tinypic.com/k3rdol.jpg
 first talbot is gone

Nihon University, BB, Walkers, Southwick, Talbot Handmade, Village Trader
https://i37.tinypic.com/2ut6fdh.jpg
 Nihon U and BB ties are gone,

Liberty (Wool), Rooster (Cotton), Surrey (Lambswool), Rooster (Cotton), Millard (Ireland, New Virgin Wool)
 Green rooster and Millard are gone
https://i38.tinypic.com/14wgi9y.jpg

Woodhouse Lynch, BB, Allen Solly, Lands End, RL Chaps
https://i38.tinypic.com/2hg8jnb.jpg

First 5 are Lands End, last is BB
https://i38.tinypic.com/2ywvne1.jpg
 2nd LE and the BB are gone 

FOLLOWING TIES ARE ONLY $8 EACH SHIPPED CONUS - ASK FOR BRANDS ETC - INCLUDES A CPL BB'S 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2...thes6104-1.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scottish scarves!*

I have *now just one* three Scottish scarf to pass on!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International shipping at cost.

*1) Burberry wool scarf; Made in Scotland.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Lochcarron Hunting MacIntyre. Woven in Scotland.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Blackwatch tartan. *

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## anonymouz

updates



anonymouz said:


> All ties *now $8.50* shipped each. Will be discounted if multiples are bought at a time.
> 
> 0. newly added- navy with a lighter blue 3.5"x54"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. medium blue 57"x4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. light blue 58"x3.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 57"x4"SOLD
> 4. 57"x3.5"SOLD
> 5. light blue 57"x3.75"SOLD
> 6. red w. light gray/black/light blue 55"x3.25" SOLD
> 
> 7. red, green, blue 55"x3.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. red, blue 55"x3.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Camp Mocs sz8.5
> worn a few times
> *$32 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sperry Topsiders sz8.5
> brand new
> GONE
> 
> Jack Purcells sz8
> Jcrew's distressed version
> worn once (too small for me)
> $30 shipped CONUS
> SOLD
> 
> Bass Camp Mocs sz8.5
> worn once (a bit too big for me)
> *$17 shipped CONUS*, if you want the shoe box add $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levi's 501 STF
> both are 30x34
> both are BNWT
> one of the left is Knight, one of the right is the regular indigo blue
> $34 shipped each, CONUS


----------



## Patrick06790

It's been three and a half years and almost 7000 posts for this thread. I've picked up a bunch of nice things, moved a few, and had some very entertaining exchanges with people.

So thanks everybody for making it work.


----------



## AlanC

We've bought, we've sold, we've laughed, we've cried...

Ditto to what Patrick said.


----------



## AHS

*Where can I buy a pair of perfect vintage Florsheims?*

Assistance needed!

I recently decided that I must own a pair of perfect vintage Florshseim imperial longwings. Hopefully in shell cordovan.

I've been looking on EBay... in thrift stores... and on this thread. No luck so far.

I'm an 11-1/2 B or C. Anyone know of any great vintage shoe stores that might be able to help me?

Thanks in advance -- and happy holidays all.

AHS


----------



## Pentheos

AHS said:


> Assistance needed!
> 
> I recently decided that I must own a pair of perfect vintage Florshseim imperial longwings. Hopefully in shell cordovan.
> 
> I've been looking on EBay... in thrift stores... and on this thread. No luck so far.
> 
> I'm an 11-1/2 B or C. Anyone know of any great vintage shoe stores that might be able to help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance -- and happy holidays all.
> 
> AHS


Did you actually trying looking on Ebay?

A good-looking pair of 11B Florsheims with a $99 BIN


----------



## phyrpowr

Pentheos said:


> Did you actually trying looking on Ebay?
> 
> A good-looking pair of 11B Florsheims with a $99 BIN


Pentheos, I'll try and remember to report on whether #3 above is cordovan or not....I just pulled the trigger on them


----------



## Pentheos

phyrpowr said:


> Pentheos, I'll try and remember to report on whether #3 above is cordovan or not....I just pulled the trigger on them


Please do. I should have said "I'm 98% sure these are shell cordovan."

Send those puppies in to B. Nelson for new heels and soles, have the leather brought back to life, and you'll have shoes for the remainder of your days.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> We've bought, we've sold, we've laughed, we've cried...
> 
> Ditto to what Patrick said.





Patrick06790 said:


> It's been three and a half years and almost 7000 posts for this thread. I've picked up a bunch of nice things, moved a few, and had some very entertaining exchanges with people.
> 
> So thanks everybody for making it work.


Who would have thought this would become one of the most enduring of threads?

I've long day dreamed about setting a summer intern upon the task of tallying the total amount bought and sold on this thread. I'll bet it's a number that would amaze.

JB


----------



## mcarthur

JB,
thank you for starting this thread


----------



## mxgreen

AHS said:


> Assistance needed!
> 
> I recently decided that I must own a pair of perfect vintage Florshseim imperial longwings. Hopefully in shell cordovan.
> 
> I've been looking on EBay... in thrift stores... and on this thread. No luck so far.
> 
> I'm an 11-1/2 B or C. Anyone know of any great vintage shoe stores that might be able to help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance -- and happy holidays all.
> 
> AHS


AHS -

I have two pair of NOS Florsheim Kenmoor longwings. Neither is your exact size, but both are close. I have a pair of alpine grain black leather in 11.5D and a pair of burgandy shell in 12C.


----------



## AHS

Pentheos said:


> Did you actually trying looking on Ebay?
> 
> A good-looking pair of 11B Florsheims with a $99 BIN


Thanks for the links. I did see these on ebay but I should have explained / written on my post that I am looking for the florsheim vintage longwings in black.

Anyone know if there are vintage shoes dealers somewhere out there?

The hunt continues!

AHS


----------



## Jovan

I recently read the first post and wonder if we should start posting our measurements again...


----------



## TweedyDon

Yes, thank you, JB--and everyone else for making this thread the wonderfully cordial and collegial place that it is! :icon_smile:

I know that this thread has enabled me to build a wardrobe that I couldn't possibly have otherwise--and for that I'm very grateful!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I can say the same,...Mostly because of you TweedyDon! There's no way to measure the time and money I've saved by having access to this thread alone.

Best regards,


----------



## Pentheos

hillcityjosh said:


> I love this tie but it's a bit wide for my tastes...
> 
> $0.99 starting bid...Enjoy, fellas....


As we approach 7,000 posts, I'd like to say that I prefer _this_ thread to be about sales and exchange, not announcements of what people are selling on Ebay. There is, after all, an Ebay thread already.


----------



## hillcityjosh

Pentheos said:


> As we approach 7,000 posts, I'd like to say that I prefer _this_ thread to be about sales and exchange, not announcements of what people are selling on Ebay. There is, after all, an Ebay thread already.


My apologies...didn't see the eBay thread...I'll move it over there.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

hillcityjosh said:


> My apologies...didn't see the eBay thread...I'll move it over there.


For Pete's sake don't move it to the EBay thread. I have never purchased anything from EBay, and I never will. Were it not for this thread I would have missed out on many items not to mention meeting some very nice fellows,....

no matter how this thread began it has turned into something exclusive to Ask Andy and it should stay that way.

My five centavos,


----------



## jfkemd

*BB slim fit chinos 33x32*

chinos from BB
33x32
slim fit.
new with tags
$30 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'll be traveling for the holidays, so if there is anything posted here that you'd like shipped prior to January 4th, you'll need to act before Tuesday the 22nd.

*All items include CONUS shipping and I am open to discounts for multi-item purchases.*

Flannel Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack navy blazer, size 45L. In very nice condition, fully canvassed with gold tone buttons and patch pockets. Almost impossible to finds nowadays! Approximate measurements are: chest 24", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 19" and length 32.5". Asking $75.

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/bbsackblaze.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img683/bbsackblaze.jpg/1/

Immaculate vintage Alan Paine tan v-neck sweater vest, size 42. 100% lambswool, made in England and in perfect condition. Asking $35.

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/apvest.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img710/apvest.jpg/1/

L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater in excellent condition. This is a LADIES small, so you might want to get it for the wife, or it might work for as a young man's first Norwegian. This is the older 80% wool/20% nylon blend.
Approximate measurements are: chest 20", length 23" and sleeves 21". Asking $30.

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/beannor.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img163/beannor.jpg/1/

This is a very trad jacket, just not American trad. I've never seen one of these "country" jackets before and this one is in excellent condition. This is a heavy tweed, belted three button jacket in a blue/gray, perhaps more gray than blue. The belt is free floating, not sewn to the body of the jacket. It was made by the now defunct trad maker Linnett and is fully canvassed. Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 26" +2", shoulders 18" and length 32". The throat latch is included. Asking *SOLD*.

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/linnett.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img38/linnett.jpg/1/
https://img121.imageshack.us/i/linnett1.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img121/linnett1.jpg/1/

Brooks Brothers Shawl lapel, one button, sack tux, tagged size 43R. Excellent condition and you could have it for New Years Eve! Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and length 30". Flat front trousers measure about 19" across the front of the waist and have about 2" to let out. Inseam is about 29.5" with an additional 2". Asking $65.

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/bbtux.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img521/bbtux.jpg/1/

Brooks Brothers Olive Poplin suit, tagged 43L. This is of fairly recent vintage and, although not a sack, it is a great summer suit. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", shoulders 20", sleeves 26" +2" and length 32". Trousers are pleated and measure about 19" across the waist with a 32" inseam including 1 1/2" cuffs and an inch turned under. Asking $55.

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/bbpopk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img26/bbpopk.jpg/1/

Six tradly ties! Bottom row: Ancient Madder paisley for a L.A. mens store 3.5", Ferrell Reed repp 3.25", Chippmunk "Airedale"? 3.5" *SOLD* Top row: Brooks Brothers #1 in Royal 3.75", Vineyard Vines "Pointer/Pheasant" 3 5/8", Vineyard Vines "Grasshopper/Flower" 3 5/8". All ties are $20 each except the Vineyards Vines which are $30. Both VV are new, the "Pointer" still has the tags attached.

*TIE CLOSEUPS* https://yfrog.com/0rtradties5jx
https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tradties.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img696/tradties.jpg/1/


----------



## TweedyDon

*41L Brooks Brothers Polo Coat*

*This is the beautiful trad. icon--the Brooks Brothers Polo Coat! *

I received this from 32rollandrock about a year ago who thrifted it for me, had it dry cleaned when I received it, and never wore it. It's a terrible waste to have this beautiful coat sitting in my closet, so it's up for grabs for less than I have in it, just *$35 shipped in CONUS*, to find it a good home quickly

This is tagged *41L*, and runs true to size--but please see the measurements, below. *(This could also work well for a 40L or a 42L.)* It's made of 55% camelhair and 45% wool.

The bad news is that it does have some moth damage--hence the price. (32rollandrock was similarly clear about the moth damage when he passed this on to me; I would happily wear this despite the damage as a casual coat, but I have an irrational fear of dirt and smudges flying towards me andclinging when I wear light colored coats, and so this has seen no real use!) I had this dry cleaned as soon as I received it, and then once more a month later, so there is no moth activity now. However, the mothing of the coat does preclude this being suitable for business wear. It would, however, make a superb weekend or travel coat, especially at this price. It would also be worth having this rewoven, if you'd like to use it more formally; since this is a solid colour coat this wouldn't be that expensive.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Sleeve: 26.5
Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 45

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat001.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat003.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat002.jpg/

*Mothing shown by penny placement:*

Back:

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat004.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat006.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat005.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat009.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat010.jpg/

Right Sleeve:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat007.jpg/

Front:

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat008.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat011.jpg/


----------



## chiamdream

*39L(ish) brown tweed suit*

I have a "Geoffrey Beene for Lytton's" brown tweed suit with little flecks of red and green if you look close. Not sure of the vintage but I'm sure it's older than the most recent resurgence of ticket pockets. Really heavy, warm, and nice - it just doesn't quite fit me. Double vented, really nice details - a substantial outfit. A couple of tears in the lining near the vent and a 1/4" hole on the inside breast lining, but that's the only damage I can see.

Asking $40 shipped in the US; open to trades for 39R-40R tweed blazers and trad shoes in the 11 to 11 1/2 range. Feel free to make offers.

Jacket:

Pit-to-pit: 20"
Shoulders: 18"
Jacket length (bottom of collar to bottom hem): 31"
Sleeve (outer) 26 3/4"

Pants:

Waist: 34"
Inseam: 34 1/2" (with three additional inches to let out!)


----------



## allan

No, it's very British. It's called a Norfolk jacket. This one is a beauty.



tonylumpkin said:


> ...
> This is a very trad jacket, just not American trad...
> 
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/linnett.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img38/linnett.jpg/1/
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/linnett1.jpg/


----------



## dshell

tonylumpkin said:


> I'll be traveling for the holidays, so if there is anything posted here that you'd like shipped prior to January 4th, you'll need to act before Tuesday the 22nd.


PM'd on the Norfolk!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free trad. items!*

*The remaining items from 32rollandrock's estate sale are now all... FREE, for the cost of shipping!* I'll use a Flat rate Priority mail box (with delivery confirmation) to mail them, and will fit as many of these as you would like into one as I can for the flat shippping cost of *$12 in CONUS*.

Thanks to 32rollandrock for his generosity here! :icon_smile:

*1) c.42R Harris Tweed*

Claimed

*3) c. 44R Burberry blazer*

Claimed

*3) Brooks Brothers suit*

*Claimed,*

*4) Jos. A. Bank tuxedo trousers.*

No fabric content, but they feel like wool. Excellent condition.

Waist: 15.5
Inseam: 28.5 (+2.5 under)

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes123.jpg/

*5) NWT 36R Brooks Brothers khakis*

Claimed

*6) 35R Charleston Khakis.*

Claimed

*7) Size M Lord Jeff sweater.*

*Claimed*

*8) 8.5M Tan LL Bean mocs*

*Claimed, pending*

Very good condition.

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes120.jpg/

*9) Brown LL Bean mocs*

*Claimed*

*10) Johnston and Murphy monkstraps.*

c. size 10M. No size listed; measurements on request!

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/birthdayandclothes141.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AHS said:


> Assistance needed!
> 
> I recently decided that I must own a pair of perfect vintage Florshseim imperial longwings. Hopefully in shell cordovan.
> 
> I've been looking on EBay... in thrift stores... and on this thread. No luck so far.
> 
> I'm an 11-1/2 B or C. Anyone know of any great vintage shoe stores that might be able to help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance -- and happy holidays all.
> 
> AHS


For whatever reason 75% plus of the vintage longwing/wingtips I come across are in narrower than D sizes.

No idea why, but if you set a couple saved searchs on ebay I'm sure some will turn up.


----------



## Pentheos

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> For whatever reason 75% plus of the vintage longwing/wingtips I come across are in narrower than D sizes.
> 
> No idea why, but if you set a couple saved searchs on ebay I'm sure some will turn up.


Tell me about it. I wear a 12EEE, and there is little out there for me.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have three blazers to pass on as part of my closet clearing:

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 44-46R/L Burberry navy blazer*

This is the classic 2-button front Burberry navy blazer. It has a single vent, and is fully lined with the Burberry knight lining. This has been freshly dry-cleaned, and is in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Sleeve: 25.5
Chest: 23.25
Length: 32
Shoulder: 20

*Asking $35*

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers372.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers373.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers374.jpg/

*2) c. 44-46R/S Burberry navy blazer*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) c. 42R/L beautiful 3/2 sack by The English Shop of Princeton; *
*Nassau Collection.*

This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely 3/2 sack in very dark green from the tradly The English Shop of Princeton. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is a wool-camelhair blend, probably c. 40/60 respectively. It has a lovely soft hand. This is half-lined and single vented, has custom brass buttons, and patch pockets. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking $50*

*Measurements:*

Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Chest: 21.75
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 31.5

https://img410.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers377.jpg/

https://img410.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers376.jpg/

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers379.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers378.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers381.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coats!*

*QUICK PRICE DROPS to find these new homes! *

*Closet clearing!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*--offers welcome on all!

Measurements on request.

*1) 42XL Brooks Brothers raincoat*

Made in the USA. This is in Very Good condition, although it does have a tear along the inside seam of one of the interior pockets, and a (removeable by dry cleaning?) scruff mark by the hem on the back (both shown). This is a great, unlined, lightweight raincoat that's perfect for summer! I just have too many raincoats, or I'd keep it.

*Now asking $30*

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers395.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers396.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers399.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers401.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers398.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers397.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers400.jpg/

*2) 42 Leather Flight jacket*

Made by Raquet Club, the sleeves on this are just too short for me, otherwise I'd keep this. It's a really nice jacket, and the wool/acrylic (I think the fur is all wool, with acrylic backing) collar is removeable.

*Now asking $40*

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers388.jpg/

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers389.jpg/

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers390.jpg/

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers394.jpg/

*I also have an Avirex Varsity leather jacket available*. This isn't really trad., so I won't post it here, but if you're interested it's posted on The Other Forum here:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds, a Tartan, and The Tailor of Panama!*

I have four lovely tweed and tartan jackets to pass on--*including one tradly "Mad Men" jacket from Gonima Tailors, of Bogota--Caracas*.... A must for any Le Carre fan!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 43-44R J. Press 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed.*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket, and is one of my favourites--I acquired it from another member via eBay a few months ago.

Unfortunately, my weight loss means that it's now too big for me, so it should find a new home. This is a gorgeous 3/2 sack in a stunningly lovely Harris tweed. It's fully lined, and single hook vent, and is in immaculate condition. (My asking price will just cover my cost, plus shipping).

*Asking just $55*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19.25

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers353.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers354.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers356.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers355.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers357.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers358.jpg/

*2) 44L Harris tweed*

Another very reluctant sale, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed with subtle Harris striping. This really is a gorgeous jacket! It's single vented, half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Tagged 44L.

*Asking $45*

*Measurements:*

Sleeve: 27
Chest: 22
Length: 32
Shoulder: 19

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers361.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers362.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers364.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers367.jpg/

*3) c. 40-42R "Man Men" tweed!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4) c. 38R Red Tartan jacket*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Zon Jr.

TweedyDon said:


> *This is the beautiful trad. icon--the Brooks Brothers Polo Coat! *


Not a polo coat.


----------



## TweedyDon

Zon Jr. said:


> Not a polo coat.


Thank you--I stand corrected on this, although I believe (and I might be wrong here too) that BB has marketed this as a Polo coat in the past. A very informative post on Polos (by DoctorDamage) can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=256830&postcount=39

I rather like this coat, and, as the earlier incarnation of this post indicated, I'm tempted to keep it. However, I know that despite my best intentions it won't get the use it deserves, and so since as I mentioned earlier the best way to repay 32rollandrock for thrifting this is to have it enjoyed to the full, I'll pass it along for *$25, shipped in CONUS*!


----------



## Zon Jr.

TweedyDon said:


> I think that I'm going to keep this coat; it fits me well,


Very good, wear it and let it help you overcome your fear of attracting flying soil.


----------



## The Deacon

Available are these barely used vintage Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers, size 9D in Black. Asking $225 plus $10 shipping in US. Accepting paypal, money order or your good check.










































Canali Sport Jacket in great condition, worn few times, no pilling 54L(44L US) asking $50 shipped in CONUS
































































button on left sleeve broken


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press, J.Crew*

Sorry for the somewhat lazy post. Measurements available upon request.

I have this J.Press Olive Corduroy jacket, size 42R.

https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?ix=2

Like new condition. Only wore a few times.

$75 shipped CONUS

I also have this tweed in a 41R:

https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?ix=20

Fit is closer to a 42R (hence why I'm selling it). Also in like new condition.

$75 shipped CONUS

I also have a J.Crew Legacy Blazer in 42R. It is similar to this:

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...oatsandvests/Ludlowfit/PRDOVR~17888/17888.jsp

However, it is the Aldridge model, not the Ludlow. Perfect shoulders, great 3/2 roll. Purchased last spring. Like new condition though sleeves have been shortened to approx. 25" (shoulder to cuff).

$75 shipped CONUS.

Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

now $25 shipped



jfkemd said:


> chinos from BB
> 33x32
> slim fit.
> new with tags
> $30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Any item remaining, priced over $30 is now $10 OFF. Any item priced $30 or under is now $5 OFF.*

The Linnett, the Bean Norwegian, the "Airedale" (which turned out to be an "Irish Wolfhound"), the BB tux and the BB blazer are now *SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> I'll be traveling for the holidays, so if there is anything posted here that you'd like shipped prior to January 4th, you'll need to act before Tuesday the 22nd.
> 
> *All items include CONUS shipping and I am open to discounts for multi-item purchases.*
> 
> Flannel Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack navy blazer, size 45L. In very nice condition, fully canvassed with gold tone buttons and patch pockets. Almost impossible to finds nowadays! Approximate measurements are: chest 24", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 19" and length 32.5". Asking $75.
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/bbsackblaze.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img683/bbsackblaze.jpg/1/
> 
> Immaculate vintage Alan Paine tan v-neck sweater vest, size 42. 100% lambswool, made in England and in perfect condition. Asking $35.
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/apvest.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img710/apvest.jpg/1/
> 
> L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater in excellent condition. This is a LADIES small, so you might want to get it for the wife, or it might work for as a young man's first Norwegian. This is the older 80% wool/20% nylon blend.
> Approximate measurements are: chest 20", length 23" and sleeves 21". Asking $30.
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/beannor.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img163/beannor.jpg/1/
> 
> This is a very trad jacket, just not American trad. I've never seen one of these "country" jackets before and this one is in excellent condition. This is a heavy tweed, belted three button jacket in a blue/gray, perhaps more gray than blue. The belt is free floating, not sewn to the body of the jacket. It was made by the now defunct trad maker Linnett and is fully canvassed. Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 26" +2", shoulders 18" and length 32". The throat latch is included. Asking *SOLD*.
> 
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/linnett.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img38/linnett.jpg/1/
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/linnett1.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img121/linnett1.jpg/1/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Shawl lapel, one button, sack tux, tagged size 43R. Excellent condition and you could have it for New Years Eve! Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and length 30". Flat front trousers measure about 19" across the front of the waist and have about 2" to let out. Inseam is about 29.5" with an additional 2". Asking $65.
> 
> https://img521.imageshack.us/i/bbtux.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img521/bbtux.jpg/1/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Olive Poplin suit, tagged 43L. This is of fairly recent vintage and, although not a sack, it is a great summer suit. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", shoulders 20", sleeves 26" +2" and length 32". Trousers are pleated and measure about 19" across the waist with a 32" inseam including 1 1/2" cuffs and an inch turned under. Asking $55.
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/bbpopk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img26/bbpopk.jpg/1/
> 
> Six tradly ties! Bottom row: Ancient Madder paisley for a L.A. mens store 3.5", Ferrell Reed repp 3.25", Chippmunk "Airedale"? 3.5" *SOLD* Top row: Brooks Brothers #1 in Royal 3.75", Vineyard Vines "Pointer/Pheasant" 3 5/8", Vineyard Vines "Grasshopper/Flower" 3 5/8". All ties are $20 each except the Vineyards Vines which are $30. Both VV are new, the "Pointer" still has the tags attached.
> 
> *TIE CLOSEUPS* https://yfrog.com/0rtradties5jx
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tradties.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img696/tradties.jpg/1/


----------



## TweedyDon

The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 blazer in dark green has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## swb120

On a different note, I would love it if some of the Trad members would share their photography secrets with the rest of us. I take poor photos of lovely clothes, and as a result, people who might otherwise be interested perhaps miss out on things, because they can't trust the photos which they see. 

When I see photos of things that jfkemd posts, e.g., I am amazed at how lovely the item is photographed. I use a point and shoot on automatic settings with no additional light other than that provided by the normal room lights. Any suggestions/tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items--and, as always, offers are very welcome! Please PM with interest and offers. 

Coming up....

I'm using part of the break to clear things out, so this coming weekend I'll be listing (among other things) a size 42 beautiful dark brown shearling coat (I know I'll never wear this enough), size L Barrons-Hunter D-ring belt (I shrunk out of this), a Lord & Taylor size M cashmere sweater, a USA-made black Coach document case (I just never use this), a couple more tweed jackets (including a c.44R lovely and bulletproof Harris Tweed Hardy Amies with ticket pocket!), a schoolboy muffler (from England, but not J.Press--I only use my college scarf) and an Italian men's silk scarf (ditto). If you're interested in anything here please do PM me!

Happy Holidays to all! :teacha:

1) c. 43-44R J. Press 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed.

Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Made in the USA 44L Harris tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) c. 44-46R/L Burberry navy blazer*

This is the classic 2-button front Burberry navy blazer. It has a single vent, and is fully lined with the Burberry knight lining. This has been freshly dry-cleaned, and is in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Sleeve: 25.5
Chest: 23.25
Length: 32
Shoulder: 20

*Asking $30*

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers372.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers373.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers374.jpg/

*4) 42XL Brooks Brothers raincoat*

Made in the USA. This is in Very Good condition, although it does have a tear along the inside seam of one of the interior pockets, and a (removeable by dry cleaning?) scruff mark by the hem on the back (both shown). This is a great, unlined, lightweight raincoat that's perfect for summer! I just have too many raincoats, or I'd keep it.

*Measurements:*

Raglan sleeves, so no useful shoulder measurement, and sleeve measured UNDERNEATH, from armpit to cuff hem along the inner seam:

Sleeve: 19.75
Chest: 22.75
Length (BOC): 47

*Asking $29*

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers395.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers396.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers399.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers401.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers398.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers397.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers400.jpg/

*5) Size 42 Leather Flight jacket*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*6) Brooks Brothers overcoat*

I received this from 32rollandrock about a year ago who thrifted it for me, had it dry cleaned when I received it, and never wore it. It's a terrible waste to have this beautiful coat sitting in my closet, so it's up for grabs for less than I have in it, just *$25 shipped in CONUS*, to find it a good home quickly

This is tagged *41L*, and runs true to size--but please see the measurements, below. *(This could also work well for a 40L or a 42L.)* It's made of 55% camelhair and 45% wool.

The bad news is that it does have some moth damage--hence the price. (32rollandrock was similarly clear about the moth damage when he passed this on to me; I would happily wear this despite the damage as a casual coat, but I have an irrational fear of dirt and smudges flying towards me andclinging when I wear light colored coats, and so this has seen no real use!) I had this dry cleaned as soon as I received it, and then once more a month later, so there is no moth activity now. However, the mothing of the coat does preclude this being suitable for business wear. It would, however, make a superb weekend or travel coat, especially at this price. It would also be worth having this rewoven, if you'd like to use it more formally; since this is a solid colour coat this wouldn't be that expensive.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Sleeve: 26.5
Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 45

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat001.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat003.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat002.jpg/

*Mothing shown by penny placement:*

Back:

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat004.jpg/

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat006.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat005.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat009.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat010.jpg/

Right Sleeve:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat007.jpg/

Front:

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat008.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/mothcoat011.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Somebody please buy TweedyDon's J. Press Harris tweed sack ($45!!!) before my itchy trigger finger goes off.

Update (2 hrs later) - my finger went off with a little coaxing by TweedyD and I bought the Press jacket.


----------



## anonymouz

jfkemd said:


> now $25 shipped
> 
> chinos from BB
> 33x32
> slim fit.
> new with tags
> $30 shipped
> CONUS only


That's interesting...I never knew there was a "Hyannis" model for those


----------



## phyrpowr

Pentheos said:


> Did you actually trying looking on Ebay?
> 
> A good-looking pair of 11B Florsheims with a $99 BIN


To follow up, I got #3 above and they are in fact shell cordovans, a little "life experience " on them, but overall great shape


----------



## Cardinals5

phyrpowr said:


> To follow up, I got #3 above and they are in fact shell cordovans, a little "life experience " on them, but overall great shape


Looks like a nice buy - a trip to B. Nelson for resoling, if you're so inclined, would make those practically new and give you years of pleasure.


----------



## jfkemd

*further price reduction*

now $20 shipped.



jfkemd said:


> chinos from BB
> 33x32
> slim fit.
> new with tags
> $30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## TradMichael

allan said:


> No, it's very British. It's called a Norfolk jacket. This one is a beauty.


Am really bummed to have missed this one. As for the American trad connection, here's this, one of my favorite photos of a young F. Scott (looks like a suit in this photo):


----------



## anonymouz

price drops



anonymouz said:


> *All ties 2 for $15 shipped CONUS*. Will be discounted if more than one pair is bought at a time.
> 
> 0. newly added- navy with a lighter blue 3.5"x54"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. medium blue 57"x4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. light blue 58"x3.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 57"x4"SOLD
> 4. 57"x3.5"SOLD
> 5. light blue 57"x3.75"SOLD
> 6. red w. light gray/black/light blue 55"x3.25" SOLD
> 
> 7. red, green, blue 55"x3.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. red, blue 55"x3.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Camp Mocs sz8.5
> worn a few times
> *$30 shipped CONUS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sperry Topsiders sz8.5
> brand new
> $57 shipped CONUS, if you want the shoe box add $5
> GONE
> 
> Jack Purcells sz8
> Jcrew's distressed version
> worn once (too small for me)
> $30 shipped CONUS
> SOLD
> 
> Bass Camp Mocs sz8.5
> worn once (a bit too big for me)
> $13 shipped CONUS, if you want the shoe box add $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levi's 501 STF
> both are 30x34
> both are BNWT
> one of the left is Knight, one of the right is the regular indigo blue
> $34 shipped each, CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 42 dark brown Shearling coat*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coach document case; schoolboy muffler; scarf; Barrons-Hunter belt*

A quick bit of closet clearing before Christmas!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Coach document case.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Scarves!*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/iapictures456.jpg/

*a) Schoolboy muffler.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*b) Made in Italy silk scarf.*

This is in excellent condition, except that it has a water mark at one end--shown. Hence the low price! It measures 11.5" by 50", excluding short fringe.

*Asking $25*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/iapictures457.jpg/

*3) Size L Barrons-Hunter D-ring belt. *

*Claimed, pending payment.*

Measures 47.5 not including the D-rings. I shrunk out of this!

*Asking $12*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/iapictures448.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/iapictures450.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bulletproof Harris Tweed by Hardy Amies*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Doctor Damage

One heavy grey overcoat, size *44Tall/Long*.
Double-breasted, six buttons, flap pockets.
Blended: 60% wool, 10% cashmere, 30% other.
Condition is flawless, so whoever owned it before obviously didn't wear it much (if at all). This is an awesome coat which I would keep except it is too big. Heavy, good for winter. Measurements on request, but it is true to size. Colour is dark grey, not the dark blue-grey of the photos. Dry-cleaned.

Price is *USD$65*, which will include regular mail shipping to continental US or Canada.

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/greycoat001.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/greycoat002.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/greycoat003.jpg/

Interested parties please let me know by forum message.
Payment using PayPal, since I'm already set up for that.


----------



## chiamdream

Now asking $20. The pants alone are worth it! Sold!


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on remaining jackets!

*Please PM with interest and offers.*

Happy Holidays to all! :teacha:



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> NB: All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar.
> 
> 1) 44L Brooks Brothers tuxedo jacket
> 
> Tagged 44L and runs true to size. This has peak lapels and a one button closure. It's fully lined, has a single vent, and three covered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition. Pair it with a pair of tartan trousers and don't worry at all about colour matching it to tuxedo trousers!
> 
> Asking $45 > 35
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 20
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 32.25
> Chest: 23
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets173.jpg/
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets175.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets174.jpg/
> 
> 4) c. 44R 3/2 sack Harris Tweed from The English Shop of Princeton
> 
> This has a lovely lapel roll, and the tweed is in excellent condition, as are its leather football buttons. It does have a few minor pen marks by the interior pocket, and some minor tears and frays in the top part of the half lining, hence the price. It does, however, have very natural shoulders and a single hook vent!
> 
> Asking $30 > 25
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Chest: 22
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets238.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets229.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets235.jpg/
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets231.jpg/
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets232.jpg/*


----------



## The Deacon

*Suits 38R-44 Abboud, Armani, Hart Schaffner & Marx, Evan Picone*

*Suits 38R-44 Abboud,Armani, Hart Schaffner & Marx, Evan Picone* 
Black Joseph Abboud suit with grey stripe 38R with 33 1/2x30 pants, jacket:shoulder to shoulder 18 3/4inch, chest 41,waist 37 7/8, sleeve 25, jacket length 30 1/2. Pants: total length 41, inseam 30 7/8 with 1 1/4 hem, cuff 1 1/4, waist 33 1/2, to let 2 1/2, rise 10 1/2. The suit is new or near new. Asking $60 shipped in CONUS

































































Andrew Fezza Excellent used condition no flaws gray double breasted 43 or 44 suit Jacket measurements: shoulders 20 1/2, chest 47,waist 43 1/2,sleeve 24 1/2, Jacket length 30 5/8 Pants: total length 40 5/8,inseam 28 1/2, waist 38, waist to let 2 1/4, rise 10 inches, hem 1 1/2, cuff 1 5/8inches. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS 
















































Giorgio Armani Navy Blue "Mani" 42L Jacket measurements 27 inch sleeve, 45 chest, 38 1/2 waist, 30 1/2 jacket length, 19 3/4 shoulder. Pants 45 1/2 total length, 35 1/2 waist, 34 inseam. Asking $70 shipped CONUS
















































Hart Shaffner & Marx Double Breasted charcoal grey with burgandy stripe Wool suit. Jacket measurement 24 1/2 sleeve, 43 chest, 40 1/2 waist, 30 1/2 jacket length, 18 1/2 shoulder Pants: 40 15/16 pants length, 36 waist,30 inseam, 2 1/2 hem. Asking $40 shipped conus








































Hart Schaffner Marx single breasted Grey wool suit with turquoise and tan window pane cross stripes. Jacket 25 1/2, 41 chest, 30 1/2 jacket length, 18 1/2 shoulder,Pants: 34 waist, 28 3/4 inseam, 40 5/8 length, 3 1/8 hem. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS 
































Evan Picone Wool Suit with burgundy pin stripe, 42R. Jacket: 24 1/2 sleeve, 44 chest, 41 waist, 30 1/2 jacket length, 18 1/2 shoulder. Pants length 39 3/4, waist 36, 28 3/4 inseam, 3 inch hem. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

Now just *$22 shipped in CONUS*! :icon_smile:

*Please PM with interest and offers.*



TweedyDon said:


> I have three blazers to pass on as part of my closet clearing:
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) c. 44-46R/L Burberry navy blazer*
> 
> This is the classic 2-button front Burberry navy blazer. It has a single vent, and is fully lined with the Burberry knight lining. This has been freshly dry-cleaned, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Chest: 23.25
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 20
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers372.jpg/
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers373.jpg/
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandblazers374.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Not mine, and no connection to the seller, but there are some very nice wallets and belts here on The Other Forum:


----------



## rgrossicone

*WTB 46S*

My retired uncle would love some Harris Tweed in a 46S...if anyone has some affordable jackets, please let me know. TYVM


----------



## jfkemd

*3/2 tweed sack--Roos Atkins 40-42R*

definitely vintage.
3/2 tweed sack from Atkins Roos
has some issues:
small defect on left shoulder as pictured--hardly noticeable and can easily be stitched up and become invisible.
seam on the rear end near the vent has come undone, easily hemmed if needed.

measurements:
shoulders: 18.25
sleeves: 25
length: 29.75
armpits: 21.75-22

would like $30 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## Zon Jr.

*Some shoes*

*Some shoes*...
1. Very lightly used pair of Alfred Sargent shoes in black suede. similar to the Maine and the Dunkeld, with Commando soles on the 7WK last. Goodyear welted. Marked size 12, probably US but I can't guarantee it.

Excellent condition, very little wear inside or out.

External Measurements:

Heel to sole 13.25"

Width of sole 4.5"

*$110.00* shipped CONUS

Happy to answer questions.
     

2. John Lobb golf shoes.
NOS Lobb golf shoes, bespoke, unsized, but fit me comfortably 10D. Some issues: Some gouges to one shoe, probably from careless storage with metal spikes from other shoe; splitting at top of tongue (tongues vary slightly from normal tongues); general dryness of leather; laces are rawhide and snapped when I attempted to tie shoe. Everything stock. Full leather heels and soles. Owner's name engraved on sole (American capitalist).

LENGTH HEEL TO SOLE 12 "

WIDTH 4.5"

Take off the spikes and wear them as dress shoes.

$395.00 shipped CONUS


----------



## nerdykarim

Shipping is a flat $6 regardless of how many items you purchase (ie: if you purchase one item, shipping will be an additional $6. If you purchase three items, shipping will be an additional $6). If you plan to purchase multiple items, please let me know and I will offer a volume discount.

Most of the small images should be clickable thumbnails. You can click them to get higher-resolution photos of the items. If you need more photos or more information about a particular item, feel free to shoot me a PM.

All items are sold as-is, but if you find any undisclosed flaws or have any problems with your purchase, please don't hesitate to PM me and I will do what I can to make the situation right for you.

some jackets for sale









Brooks Brothers quilted tweed jacket, M (fits 38-40) single vented. Asking $100. Sold!
pit-to-pit: 23" shoulders: approx 19" length BOC: 32" sleeves: approx. 24.5 (I had these shortened, there is some room to let them back out)


NWT: Kenyon Ridge Limited Edition tweed check jacket 38R (fits 39) single vented. Asking $100
Purchased from A. Harris (there isn't a price tag on it, but I'm pretty sure retail was either $795 or $895). If I remember correctly, he described this as being very lightly fused (maybe even half-canvassed, but I don't remember) with luxury fabrics. Sort of a gun club/hounds tooth type of check. Closer to a true 3 button, but definitely wearable as a 3-roll-2.5. Single vent.
pit-to-pit: 21.5, shoulders: 18.5, length BOC: 31, sleeves: 24.5


NWT: Ralph Lauren blue label tweed sportcoat, 40R, single vented Asking $100.
Note the patch pockets and the elbow patches: this is a pretty slick jacket, but it's far from CBD. It's unlined, but the fabric is really thick...this is a warm jacket.
pit-to-pit: 22" shoulders: 19.25 length BOC: 31.5 sleeves: approx 25"


a couple of vintage CCC jackets









CCC brown herringbone sporcoat. 39ish. Asking $20
pit-to-pit: 22", shoulders: 16.5" (shoulders are very soft, this isn't as small as it seems), length BOC: 30", sleeves: one is approx 25.5 and the other is approx 24.5
Sack. Probably made by Southwick. Very soft tailoring, but also not in the greatest condition. Some pilling, etc. I think the sleeves may need to be altered. I think I bought this from SF member Parker on eBay a few years ago, but I'm not positive.


CCC oatmeal herringbone sack sportcoat 38S. Asking $80
This is a pretty standard sack. I think it was made by Southwick, but I'm not positive--I don't see any interior labels. It's overpriced for what it is (par for the course at Cable Car Clothiers, I suppose) but I kind of want to hold onto it because I like the way it fits even though I'm not a huge fan of the color of the fabric. Very vintage--lining is torn in a few places, etc. But the outside looks great. Seriously awesome jacket.
pit-to-pit: 20.5, shoulders: 17", length BOC: 30.5", sleeves: 24


some pants for sale








NWT Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece medium gray flannels, 36xuh. Asking $120
These are seriously the nicest flannels I have ever seen. Ever. The MSRP is $300.
Finishing is nicer than any Incotex/Valentini I have seen. Very subtle pick stitching. Seriously awesome pants.


J. Press charcoal flannels, FF 36x~29.5 Asking $80.
Worn half a dozen times. These are technically 36S which means that they should, in theory, have a shorter inseam and a shorter rise, but since Press' standard rise is unusually long, the rise here is pretty standard. Cuffed with 1.75" cuffs, so there is plenty of room to let if you're willing to lose the cuffs.


NWT Ralph Lauren blue label (Corneliani) Wool/Cashmere pants, FF 36xuh. Asking $130
Really nice pants. "Hacking" model. Side tabs, no belt loops. Slightly slim-fitting. MSRP of almost $400


NWT Ralph Lauren blue label (Corneliani) 100% flax pants, FF 36xuh. Asking $80
"Robert" model. Slightly fuller, but still flat front. Unhemmed. The flax is very thick--almost tweedy. This would be a great pair of cool-weather pants.


NWT Ralph Lauren blue label (Corneliani) 48% wool/52% flax pants, Pl 36x~28.5. Asking $40
1.75" cuffs. New, never worn. Tags still attached. But cuffed and slightly tapered. This is a great pair of warm-weather pants. Great deal for someone if they fit you.


Brooks Brothers "Clark" Advantage Chinos, 35x29, Asking $60 for both
These were purchased as 35x30 and hemmed to 29 by Brooks Brothers in Lennox mall in Atl. Each pair washed half a dozen times.


some oxford cloth shirts for sale








NWT Brooks Brothers "classic cotton" traditional fit oxford cloth button down, 15.5x33. Asking $45Sold!
This has the older label on it, but it is the same Made in USA shirt that is offered today. See photos below.

NWT Brooks Brothers "classic cotton" traditional fit pinpoint oxford cloth button down, 15.5x33. Asking $45 Sold!
This has the older label on it, but it is the same Made in USA shirt that is offered today. See photos below.

NWT Brooks Brothers "classic cotton" traditional fit university stripe oxford cloth button down, 15.5x33. Asking $45
This has the older label on it, but it is the same Made in USA shirt that is offered today. See photos below.

NWT Lands' End Hyde Park slim fit oxford cloth button down. Asking $30


NWOT TM Lewin Superior 140's, 15x33. Asking $55
This isn't your average Lewin shirt--this one has a fantastic 140's fabric, mother of pearl buttons, and silver collar stays. It's too small for me, otherwise I would definitely keep it. I've tried selling it once before and I can't believe it did not sell. To sweeten the deal, I'll add a free pair of art deco style cufflinks for the buyer...I really want this to go to a good home.










NWT New & Lingwood, FC 15. Asking $60
This is more of a spring/summer shirt. A very classy check in a nice end-on-end fabric. Buttons are plastic, but it is still an awesome shirt. A little wrinkly from storage, but it has never been washed or worn.










some sweaters for sale








Orange Orvis shetland wool crewneck sweater, S (pit-to-pit 21.5"). Asking $15 Sold!
Worn 2-3 times. Some very light pilling. Great value for shetland. See photos below.

Heather charcoal J. Press shetland wool cardigan, S (pito-to-pit 20"). Asking $75
Worn once for less than two hours--pretty much new. Made in Scotland. See photos below.

NWT Loden J. Press shetland wool cardigan, S (pit-to-pit 20"). Asking $80
New, all tags attached. From F/W '07. Retail price was $150. See photos below.

Oatmeal-colored 100% cashmere Davis & Squire sweater, S (pit-to-pit 21"). Asking $70
Worn for a couple of hours to a holiday event--pretty much new.


Michael J. Krell shawl neck fleece, M, Asking $25
Fits slim. Pit-to-pit: 20" sleeves: 24" wrist: 3.75"


some ties for sale








These ties are all used. I did not notice any pulls or anything, but please purchase under the assumption that there may be a minor pull. The $6 shipping cost still applies to the ties--even though it won't actually cost me $6 to ship each tie, I will be purchasing a bubble mailer with which to ship each tie and the shipping charge will subsidize that purchase. The photo was taken with the flash on, so the colors are a little more subdued in person.

Lands End Argyle and Sutherland bow tie. Asking $5.Sold!
Brooks Brothers 346 repp stripe. 3" Asking $15. Sold!
Brooks Brothers 346 #1 stripe. 2 7/8" Asking $15. Sold!
Brooks Brothers bar stripe. 3" Asking $15. Sold!
J. Press navy tie/white dots. 3.5" Asking $25.
Holliday and Brown not for sale...found a stain.
Jonathan Fischer's Four in Hand burgundy tie/white dots. 3.75" Asking $25.
Ralph Lauren Purple Label burgundy silk knit. I don't think I ever wore this. 2 1/4" Asking $40.
And a pink Kent Wang heavy linen pocket square. From one of his earlier runs--the handrolling isn't as tight as his more recent squares. 11" Asking $5. Sold!

NWT Gray Pantherella (80% wool/20% nylon) and NWOT burgundy Lands End OTC (cotton) socks. Asking $15 for both.


The Last Shall Be First: The Colorful Story of John Lobb, The Bootmaker of St. James by Brian Dobbs. Signed by Eric Lobb. Asking $100.
Prices range from $75-$130 on Amazon. A similarly-autographed copy is available on Amazon for $128.


----------



## duckbill

Wouldn't taking off the spikes of the Lobbs offered on the previous page leave holes in the soles that would render these shoes vulnerable to damage in the long term?


----------



## Zon Jr.

duckbill said:


> Wouldn't taking off the spikes of the Lobbs offered on the previous page leave holes in the soles that would render these shoes vulnerable to damage in the long term?


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1034869&postcount=6750

If you considered doing this I'm sure you could fill the holes.


----------



## AlanC

Nice stuff, Karim.


----------



## hillcityjosh

*Viyella necktie for sale!*

For sale: 
Tartan Viyella tie, black watch tartan w/ red and pale pink windowpane overlay. 4 inches wide at widest point.

$18.00 ppd Priority Mail (or will trade for a pink or pink uni-stripe OCBD in 16.5/35) :icon_smile:

PM me if interested or if you have any questions.


----------



## TweedyDon

Zon Jr. said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1034869&postcount=6750
> 
> If you considered doing this I'm sure you could fill the holes.


Maybe you could also get these shoes re-soled? I'm sure that the tongue could be replaced or repaired, too. I'm not sure how much Lobbs go for, but it seems that a pair for around $550 post-restoration isn't unreasonable.

On a somewhat related note, I'm going to be culling my shoes at the end of this week, so if you're a 11D you're in luck! Especially if you like AE loafers in shell... 

I'm also going to be culling my wardrobe, passing on some items that I've held on to as I really like, but which I really have no real use for. Included will be a Henry Poole of Savile Row bespoke jacket with matching vest in 42-44L, a khaki Burberry balmacaan raincoat with zip-out liner and removeable collar in 42L, an immaculate, almost-unworn (bought new by me, worn three times only!) Barbour Beacon (the midweight version of the International) in size 50 (these run small, so would fit a 48), and a black Martin Dingman alligator long wallet (breast pocket wallet) in excellent condition.

Plus tweeds and ties!

*Please feel free to PM with initial interest!*


----------



## memphislawyer

Red links would be $20 shipped and black, which are laser cut, $40 shipped

would love to discuss a swap for say other links, talbott ties, or something.


----------



## jfkemd

roos atkins sack sold pending payment.


----------



## Gibonius

TweedyDon said:


> On a somewhat related note, I'm going to be culling my shoes at the end of this week, so if you're a 11D you're in luck! Especially if you like AE loafers in shell...
> 
> I'm also going to be culling my wardrobe, passing on some items that I've held on to as I really like, but which I really have no real use for. Included will be a Henry Poole of Savile Row bespoke jacket with matching vest in 42-44L, a khaki Burberry balmacaan raincoat with zip-out liner and removeable collar in 42L, an immaculate, almost-unworn (bought new by me, worn three times only!) Barbour Beacon (the midweight version of the International) in size 50 (these run small, so would fit a 48), and a black Martin Dingman alligator long wallet (breast pocket wallet) in excellent condition.
> 
> Plus tweeds and ties!
> 
> *Please feel free to PM with initial interest!*


11D's, it's my lucky day!

If you've got any 46Rs (especially tweeds) that are lonely in your closet, I might be able to give another one a good home (loving that first one I got from you).


----------



## dwebber18

You all are killing with all this great stuff. We need some bigger/taller guys getting rid of stuff. :icon_pale:


----------



## tonylumpkin

dwebber18 said:


> You all are killing with all this great stuff. We need some bigger/taller guys getting rid of stuff. :icon_pale:


What are you looking for? What sizes?


----------



## dwebber18

Well I'm usually a 50L in coats and a 40x34 in pants with 13D shoes. For those that aren't this size, its incredibly hard to find stuff; either they want you to be tall and skinny or short and fat; haha.


----------



## inq89

I posted this over at SF as well, so first come first serve. Just doing some winter cleaning. CONUS and Paypal only please! Feel free to PM for questions.

31 x 32 Brooks Brothers Country Club 8 Wale Cords with Sailboat Embroidered Pants (color Orange)
-Never Worn with Tags
-Fits like Clark
-Originally $128
-Black line to prevent return
-Asking *$65* shipped


























31 x 30 Brook Brothers Clark Fit Twill Pants (color dark Brown / light Black)
-Worn Once
-"Woven in Italy"
-Originally $89
-Black line to prevent return
-Asking *$45* shipped


















Size L Woolrich Fleece (color Hunter Green)
-Made in USA
-Hits at Waist, similar to Harrington Jacket
-Asking *$20* shipped


























Size M Woolrich Original Blackpowder Coat (color Saddle)
-Removable Wool Liner
-Used Sparingly 
-Current Season 
-Originally $139
-Asking*$65* shipped


















Size S Brooks Brothers Black Watch Tartan Belt with Gold Buckle
-"Brooks Brothers" on Buckle
-Black line to prevent return
-Worn Once
- Fits 30-34
-Width 1.5 inches
-Originally $88
-Asking *$25* shipped


----------



## Jack.

*Three Brooks shirts 16.5 x 32*

*THREE Brooks Brothers Classic Shirts NOW SOLD
*
*Size 16 1/2 neck x 32 sleeves

Button-down collar, button cuffs. **
*
*One of each: Blue pinpoint oxford, Yellow Pinpoint oxford, Blue fine stripe.

Excellent used condition. Freshly cleaned and pressed.

All three shipped Conus for $25.

Please PM. 
*
*Thank you*

https://img85.imageshack.us/g/img3893t.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Happy New Year!

I'm happy to make a deal on any combination of items. Please PM if you are interested...

1. *Brooks Brothers 'Makers' 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer.* Near perfect condition - patch pockets, soft shoulders, fully lined. Listed a size 42 L, the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19"
Pits: 44.25"
Sleeves: 26.5"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): 32.5"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/014kux.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/015nu.jpg/

2. *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Sport Shirt.* Made in Italy, 100% heavy cotton. Size Large. The shirt is in excellent condition. There is one very faint spot on the front near the belt line, but should wash out. Measurements are 48" chest and 35" sleeves.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/060g.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/061mu.jpg/

3. *Polo Ralph Lauren Prospect Pants. * New with tags. Kelly Green corduroy. Size 33 x 30.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/036gq.jpg/

4. *Vineyard Vines* Club Pants. New with tags. The color is called 'Ocean Breeze. Size 35 x U.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/033zd.jpg/

5. *Mountain Khakis* Original Mountain Pants. Excellent condition. The color is called 'Ranch'. Size 36 x 32. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img130.imageshack.us/i/031gz.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/030ip.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/032ha.jpg/

6. *Banana Republic 'Slim Fit' Chinos.* These are NOT outlet pants. Excellent condition. Size 34 x 32.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/025by.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/027i.jpg/

7. *Vintage Gant Indian Madras Shirt.* Excellent condition. Size Large; the measurements are 45" chest and 35" sleeves.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/022ns.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/023xiz.jpg/

8. *Zanella Dress Pants*. They are in excellent condition. They have a tweed look; 85% wool & 15% silk. Pleated and cuffed. Noted a size 34, hand measured a 35" waist, 33" inseam, and a 12.5" rise. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/018ks.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/020pr.jpg/

9. *Viyella Sport Shirt. * Perfect condition, size Large. Measurements are 48" chest and 35" sleeves.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/056i.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/057hh.jpg/

10. *Wool Tartan Pants by Huntington*. Near Perfect condition. Pleated and cuffed. Listed a size 34R, hand measured to a 35" waist, 29" inseam, and a 12" rise.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img23.imageshack.us/i/010hs.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/011qm.jpg/

11. *Dress Shirts* - all in the 16.5 x 34/35 range. All are in excellent condition, hardly worn.
*SOLD*

(clockwise from the top left):
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/003oh.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/008pd.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/007pj.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/006xfg.jpg/https://img35.imageshack.us/i/005pd.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/004awc.jpg/
a. Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD. Maroon U-stripe. Size 16.5 x 34
b. Polo Ralph Lauren 'Regent' Dress Shirt. (this shirt was never worn). Size 16.5 | L (sleeves measure 37")
c. Polo Ralph Lauren 'Blake' Dress Shirt. Size L (measures 16.5 x 36)
d. Polo Ralph Lauren 'Yarmouth' OCBD. Size 16.5 x 34/35
e. Polo Ralph Lauren 'Curham' Dress Shirt. Very nice navy houndstooth. Size L (measures 16.5 x 35)
f. Polo Ralph Lauren 'Yarmouth' Pinpoint Oxford. Size 16.5 x 34/35

12. *Allen Edmonds Saddle Oxfords.* These are in excellent shape. They are calfskin, with an Ostrich saddle and heel. Size (US) 9 D.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/043ac.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/044n.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/045e.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/049om.jpg/

13. *Clarks Desert Boots.* These were worn just a handful of times - they are in excellent shape. There is one smudge on the toe of the left boot, but it isn't really noticeable unless you are looking for it...(since they are chocolate brown). They are s size (US) 9.5 D.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/052dj.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/053rb.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/054he.jpg/

14. *LL Bean 'Maine Hunting Shoe' Mocs.* These are in excellent shape. Size 8 M. 
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/039jo.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/040xl.jpg/https://img693.imageshack.us/i/041d.jpg/

Please PM if interested...


----------



## mjo_1

Polo Yarmouth pinpoint button down shirt, solid white with a dark navy pony. Perfect for someone on the smaller side or perhaps a son, grandson etc. Size 15x32. 

It's in perfect condition. Only worn a handful of times, and has spent most of its life hanging in my closet. This is such a basic item that I don't feel a pic is necessary, but I can provide some if there is interest.

Asking $25 shipped CONUS..


Best, 

Michael


----------



## Georgia

^^Updated inventory and lowered the prices on the remaining items in this thread.

Please PM if interested...


----------



## TradTeacher

*Brooks Bros. Silk/Linen/Wool Sack, 40R*

Gents,

Selling a nearly-new Brooks Bros. Silk, Linen and Wool Sack jacket. Brown/Tan/Grey Glen Plaid. Tagged size 40 R. Jacket was available last Spring/Summer. Beautiful jacket.










*Measurements:*

Chest...21.5"
Shoulder...18"
Sleeve...25"
Length...30.5"

Retail was $500+ on this piece. Offering it up for *$100 shipped* to CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm currently engaged in my New Year closet clearing, and have many lovely items to pass on! Coming shortly to join these will be two very trad. topcoats (c.38 and 40), more tweeds, and several pairs of shoes in 11D! 

*All prices include shipping and delivery confirmation in CONUS; items over $100 will also be insured at no extra cost*. International inquiries are welcome; carriage will be at cost.

*As always, offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Henry Poole bespoke jacket and vest.*

This is simply gorgeous, and it's taken me about a year to admit that I'm not going to fit into this again owing to weight loss. Obviously, if you're reading this you know that Poole is the oldest house on Savile Row, and their products are all utterly traditional--no offshore outsourcing like Kilgour's!

This is a beautiful, rich, dark brown, with a lovely subtle think purple stripe; my pictures don't do this justice at all. Working cuffs, fully canvassed, lots and lots of handwork, and beautiful details, such as the handstiched holder under the lapel for the stem of your boutinairre.

This is in excellent condition, except that it has two small wear holes on the sleeve, and the start of a snag hole on the vest; these are all shown. There is also a few stitches out in the inside seam of the interior right hand breast pocket. These are all easy fixes, though, especially since the small snag holes are all on the solid colour fabric and so reweaving will be simple.

*Asking: $125*

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Shoulder: 19.75
Length (BOC): 33.75
Sleeve: 25.25
Chest: 23.25

*Vest:*

From top to lowest tip: 26
Width across fabric: 21.25

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco003.jpg/

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco004.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/pooleco005.jpg/

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco006.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco008.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco009.jpg/

*2) 42L Burberry balmacaan raincoat with removeable liner and collar*

This fits me still, but I have far too many Burberrys, and so this one needs to find a new home. This is a Made in England balmacaan coat--easier to wear than the trench, IMHO, and very "Mad Men"--and is made of the standard 51/49 cotton/poly blend on the shell, and 100% wool liner and collar; these are both detachable. (The liner zips in, the collar buttons in.) This is in excellent condition except that it has a small snag hole in the collar (shown), and a small smudge on the top of the back (this is inconspicuous, and probably easily removed with dry cleaning).

*Asking: $150*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Length (BOC): 45
Underarm from pit to cuff hem along sleeve: 18

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco022.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco024.jpg/

*With collar attached:*

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/pooleco023.jpg/

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco025.jpg/

*Detachable wool liner:*

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco029.jpg/

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/pooleco030.jpg/

*Small hole in collar:*

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/pooleco031.jpg/

*3) Barbour Beacon motorcycle jacket*

Claimed--thank you!

*4) c. 44-46R Harris Tweed jacket*

This is a lovely traditional heavyweight Harris Tweed jacket. Tagged a 48R, but runs small; this is closer to a 46 or even a 44R; please see measurements. This is fully lined and single vented.

There are no stains, holes, tears, or any other problems with this jacket; it's been sitting in my closet so it could use a dry clean, and because of its age I'll just list it as being in Very Good condition.

*Asking $35*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 20
Length (BOC): 31

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco019.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco020.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/pooleco021.jpg/

*5) c.40-42 R/L Harris Tweed jacket*

This fits me, but I have so many Harris Tweeds it needs a new home! The tweed is in excellent condition, but there are two small tears in the lining; one repaired in the top of the back lining, and one in the inside lining of the arm; this is an easy fix. This is half-lined and single vented, and is from the trad. (and defunct) Trenton shop Jack's Custom Clothes. It has custom buttons!

*Asking $35*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 26
Length (BOC): 31.75
Shoulder: 18.25

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco014.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco015.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/pooleco016.jpg/

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco017.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pictures to come!*

I have two beautiful topcoats to pass on.

*All prices include shipping and delivery confirmation in CONUS*; international inquiries welcome, with carriage at cost.

*As always, offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest.*

*1) 38S cashmere topcoat from Langrock's.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) c.40R "Mad Men" topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! There is no size, fabric content, or maker's name, but this is certainly 100% wool. It's a very rich, honeyed brown with a highly unusual black hatchment pattern woven subtly into the weave. Very nice narrow lapels, and two button cuffs.

This coat is in Very Good condition; there is some tearing to the lining around the vent (shown), but this could be easily fixed.

*Asking just $45.*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 19
Chest: 22.75
Length: 39.5
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)

https://img509.imageshack.us/i/madmentopcoats001.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/madmentopcoats003.jpg/

https://img509.imageshack.us/i/madmentopcoats018.jpg/

*Lining damage by vent, inside:*

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/madmentopcoats005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes--including shell! Almost all are 11D.*

My closet cleaning continues... I simply don't wear these very much, and so they need to find good homes. I'm very interested in moving these along, so please do feel to make offers, especially on multiple purchases. Indeed, to help these move quickly, *take all six pairs (including the shell loafers!) for $135, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *

*1) 11D Allen Edmonds "Hinsdale" shell loafers.*

I believe that these are shell, and this has been confirmed by members of SF. This is the Hinsdale model, and these are in excellent condition. they have always been stored with trees.

*Asking $65*.

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/shoes009.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/shoes006.jpg/

*2) 11D AE "Wilbert" in mid-brown.*

These are in Very Good condition. They have very little wear to the rubber soles, but they do have some darkening patina to the uppers. They have been stored with trees.

*Asking $35*

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/shoes003.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/shoes004g.jpg/

*3) 11D AE "Sanford" in black*.

A very nice pair of basic wingtips! These are in Good/very Good condition, with wear to the leather soles. No majors scuffs or marks on the uppers. These are perfectly wearable as they are, but would make ideal candidates for recrafting in one or two years.

*Asking $35*

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/shoes005.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/shoes006.jpg/

*4) 10.5D AE "Chester" in black.*

Another nice pair of basic wingtips! These are in Good condition, with considerable wear to the soles (no holes, though) and a small (c.2mm) tear in the leather upper on the left hand shoe. Again, wearable as they are for a year, then recrafting would be in order.

*Asking $25*

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/shoes013.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/shoes014.jpg/

*5) 11M Bass boat shoes.*

Basic boat shoes by Bass! Excellent condition.

*Asking $25*

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/shoes019.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/shoes020.jpg/

*6) US 10M but run large. Dr. Martens "Air wair" bluchers in brown. *

Solid and comfortable, with very little wear to the soles.

*Asking $30.*

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/shoes015.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/shoes018.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

*BB bd black/white stripe NWT 15.5 X 32/33*










https://i48.tinypic.com/2jaz4vr.jpg

asking $25 shipped/


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Don, that Poole is so beautiful I'm tempted to buy it on the off chance I grow an inch taller at some point in my 30s.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Filson Wool Vest*

Filson Grey and Black Plaid Wool Vest. Size 46. Asking $45 shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Manchester 9D*

Asking $45 shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Magee Donegal Tweed Jacket 42R*

Grey/White Donegal Tweed Herringbone Jacket. Size 42R with Side Vents. Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.

Measurements are

Shoulder seam to seam 18
Armpit to armpit 19
Sleeve 25.5
Length (from top of collar) 31


----------



## MDunle3199

*J Press Tan Herringbone Sportcoat*

J Press Tan Herringbone Sportcoat. 3/2 Sack, probably a 42R? Please see measurements. Asking $45 shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.

Shoulder 18
Armpit 20
Sleeve 25.5
Length 33.5


----------



## Jovan

That Magee Donegal is really nice! The lapel and pocket flap shape are definitely very '60s, but in a good way.


----------



## C. Sharp

That langrock coat is great. Glad somone snapped it up.


----------



## memphislawyer

$40.00 for both pair shipped or $22.00 a pair each. Will consider ties in trade. Just PM me.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

Some pretty quick price drops on the remaining items; offers still very welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm currently engaged in my New Year closet clearing, and have many lovely items to pass on! Coming shortly to join these will be two very trad. topcoats (c.38 and 40), more tweeds, and several pairs of shoes in 11D!
> 
> *All prices include shipping and delivery confirmation in CONUS; items over $100 will also be insured at no extra cost*. International inquiries are welcome; carriage will be at cost.
> 
> *As always, offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Henry Poole bespoke jacket and vest.*
> 
> This is simply gorgeous, and it's taken me about a year to admit that I'm not going to fit into this again owing to weight loss. Obviously, if you're reading this you know that Poole is the oldest house on Savile Row, and their products are all utterly traditional--no offshore outsourcing like Kilgour's!
> 
> This is a beautiful, rich, dark brown, with a lovely subtle think purple stripe; my pictures don't do this justice at all. Working cuffs, fully canvassed, lots and lots of handwork, and beautiful details, such as the handstiched holder under the lapel for the stem of your boutinairre.
> 
> This is in excellent condition, except that it has two small wear holes on the sleeve, and the start of a snag hole on the vest; these are all shown. There is also a few stitches out in the inside seam of the interior right hand breast pocket. These are all easy fixes, though, especially since the small snag holes are all on the solid colour fabric and so reweaving will be simple.
> 
> *Now Asking: $110*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> 
> Shoulder: 19.75
> Length (BOC): 33.75
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Chest: 23.25
> 
> *Vest:*
> 
> From top to lowest tip: 26
> Width across fabric: 21.25
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco003.jpg/
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco004.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/pooleco005.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco006.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco008.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco009.jpg/
> 
> *2) 42L Burberry balmacaan raincoat with removeable liner and collar*
> 
> This fits me still, but I have far too many Burberrys, and so this one needs to find a new home. This is a Made in England balmacaan coat--easier to wear than the trench, IMHO, and very "Mad Men"--and is made of the standard 51/49 cotton/poly blend on the shell, and 100% wool liner and collar; these are both detachable. (The liner zips in, the collar buttons in.) This is in excellent condition except that it has a small snag hole in the collar (shown), and a small smudge on the top of the back (this is inconspicuous, and probably easily removed with dry cleaning).
> 
> *Now Asking: $135*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Length (BOC): 45
> Underarm from pit to cuff hem along sleeve: 18
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco022.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco024.jpg/
> 
> *With collar attached:*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/pooleco023.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco025.jpg/
> 
> *Detachable wool liner:*
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco029.jpg/
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/pooleco030.jpg/
> 
> *Small hole in collar:*
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/pooleco031.jpg/
> 
> *3) Barbour Beacon motorcycle jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) c. 44-46R Harris Tweed jacket*
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment.*
> 
> This is a lovely traditional heavyweight Harris Tweed jacket. Tagged a 48R, but runs small; this is closer to a 46 or even a 44R; please see measurements. This is fully lined and single vented.
> 
> There are no stains, holes, tears, or any other problems with this jacket; it's been sitting in my closet so it could use a dry clean, and because of its age I'll just list it as being in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 20
> Length (BOC): 31
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco019.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco020.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/pooleco021.jpg/
> 
> *5) c.40-42 R/L Harris Tweed jacket*
> 
> This fits me, but I have so many Harris Tweeds it needs a new home! The tweed is in excellent condition, but there are two small tears in the lining; one repaired in the top of the back lining, and one in the inside lining of the arm; this is an easy fix. This is half-lined and single vented, and is from the trad. (and defunct) Trenton shop Jack's Custom Clothes. It has custom buttons!
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length (BOC): 31.75
> Shoulder: 18.25
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco014.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco015.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/pooleco016.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco017.jpg/


----------



## nerdykarim

Have you offered the Poole to JefferyD?
His blog is probably my favorite clothing blog on the internet.


----------



## LeicaLad

That is an amazingly cool blog! Thanks for the link!


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press, J.Crew Sport Coats, Price Drop*

Price Drop

Each jacket now $60 shipped CONUS

I've also included measurements for the two Press jackets:

J.Press Corduroy
Chest: 22
Waist: 21.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

J.Press Tweed
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31

As always, please contact me with any questions.

Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> Sorry for the somewhat lazy post. Measurements available upon request.
> 
> I have this J.Press Olive Corduroy jacket, size 42R.
> 
> https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?ix=2
> 
> Like new condition. Only wore a few times.
> 
> $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> I also have this tweed in a 41R:
> 
> https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?ix=20
> 
> Fit is closer to a 42R (hence why I'm selling it). Also in like new condition.
> 
> $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> I also have a J.Crew Legacy Blazer in 42R. It is similar to this:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...oatsandvests/Ludlowfit/PRDOVR~17888/17888.jsp
> 
> However, it is the Aldridge model, not the Ludlow. Perfect shoulders, great 3/2 roll. Purchased last spring. Like new condition though sleeves have been shortened to approx. 25" (shoulder to cuff).
> 
> $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Please PM with interest. Thanks!


----------



## TradMichael

*A few vintage items of possible interest...*

Brooks Brothers Makers 16-4 classic ocbd, made in USA, red stripe

Excellent shape, no noted defects. Asking $25 ppd CONUS



Vintage Brooks Brothers jacket. I don't know anything about this but I thought someone here might find it of interest. It's lightweight, and almost seems made of a water repellent or waterproof material, almost like a trench coat or vintage windbreaker and is machine washable but it looks like a classic BB sack, 3r2, natural shoulder, single vent, undarted, etc. I've never seen one of these before and and would appreciate any more info if anyone cares to share. There are no size marks but I would put it at about a 44; however please see measurements:

Shoulders: approx 19.25"
Pits: approx 24.5"
Sleeves: appox 25.5"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 30.5"

Excellent shape, no noted defects, appears unworn---remnants of sticker tag still on lapel. Asking $50 ppd CONUS



Recent talk in the other forum about the quality of vintage hosiery compared to now inspired me to list this, a pair of NOS vintage 1960s cotton socks in a nice dark chocolate brown color (see last pic for most accurate depiction of color). English rib, reinforced heel and toe, marked size 13. Made in USA.

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img8987x.jpg/https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8988y.jpg/

New old stock, with original label and price tag affixed. Asking $7 ppd CONUS


----------



## Cardinals5

TradMichael,

The Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack is one of their "older" summer cotton/poly blend sport coats/suit options. I think I have three of these (navy, olive, tan). Some are 100% cotton, but most are a blend. I actually really enjoy these in the summer as they wear relatively cool (obviously not as cool as seersucker or 100% cotton) and don't wrinkle as easy. They also last quite a bit longer than pure cotton because of the toughness of polyester.


----------



## TradMichael

Cardinals5 said:


> The Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack is one of their "older" summer cotton/poly blend sport coats/suit options. I think I have three of these (navy, olive, tan). Some are 100% cotton, but most are a blend. I actually really enjoy these in the summer as they wear relatively cool (obviously not as cool as seersucker or 100% cotton) and don't wrinkle as easy. They also last quite a bit longer than pure cotton because of the toughness of polyester.


Thanks so much, Cardinals5. I know some here may have trouble with the p word but it really does look and feel great, and I can see examples of it turning up in the "American Trad men (photos)" thread. I can imagine how enjoyable it'd be to wear in the summer. I wish it fit me.


----------



## AlanC

*Southwick* navy suit, hopsack (looser, textured weave--3/2 sack, 3/4 lined)
Estimated size: 42/43L

Below the pocket the thread has come lose on the seam. It is simply a matter of resewing the seam and not a tear.

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 23"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve from shoulder: 27.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"

Waist: 18.25" (+~1.5" to let)
Inseam: 33" (+1.5" cuffs + 0.5" to let)




























I've got a couple of things coming that will blow your mind! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mike Petrik

Moved to eBay thread


----------



## TweedyDon

*Gorgeous Langrock cashmere tie; 11M Bass bucs; 48L Cricketeer tweed*

My closet clearing continues....

*All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation*; no extra charge for PayPal "goods payments"!  (Tho' personal payments are always welcome!). International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with offers!*

*1) Gorgeous Scottish cashmere tie*

This is a beautiful, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere tie that was Made in England from the uber-trad. Langrock of Princeton. Utterly lovely, and in excellent condition!

Asking $37

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerba.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerba.jpg/

*2) Bass bucs, size 11M*

Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition, with very little wear. Some minor creasing on uppers, but no stains or blemishes.

Asking $35

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerba.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerbas.jpg/

*3) 48L Cricketeer herringbone tweed.*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Geoff Gander

*FS: Size 40R Jos A. Banks Harris Tweed Sportcoat*

Up for sale is a lovely two-button Harris Tweed sportcoat by Jos A. Banks. The tweed itself is a light and dark brown herringbone pattern, with fine, widely-spaced grey and red pinstripes. Very subtle effect. 

No size given, but I am selling it as a 40R because it is a bit snug on me, and I'm a 42. Measurements as follows:

Sleeves (shoulder-cuff): 25"
Shoulders: 18"
Length (collar-hem): 30"
Armpits: 21"

Great condition, comes from a smoke-free home. Asking *$55 shipped* (CONUS and Canada).


----------



## TommyDawg

AlanC said:


> *Southwick* navy suit, hopsack (looser, textured weave--3/2 sack, 3/4 lined)
> Estimated size: 42/43L
> 
> Below the pocket the thread has come lose on the seam. It is simply a matter of resewing the seam and not a tear.
> 
> $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 27.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> 
> Waist: 18.25" (+~1.5" to let)
> Inseam: 33" (+1.5" cuffs + 0.5" to let)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple of things coming that will blow your mind! :icon_smile_wink:


BEAUTIFUL JACKET Alan. Wish it were a 40S...
Tom


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on the remaining items...I'm happy to make a deal on any combination of items. Please PM if you are interested...

2. *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Sport Shirt.* Made in Italy, 100% heavy cotton. Size Large. The shirt is in excellent condition. There is one very faint spot on the front near the belt line, but should wash out. Measurements are 48" chest and 35" sleeves.
*Asking $40 => $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/060g.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/061mu.jpg/

3. *Polo Ralph Lauren Prospect Pants. * New with tags. Kelly Green corduroy. Size 33 x 30.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/036gq.jpg/

4. *Vineyard Vines* Club Pants. New with tags. The color is called 'Ocean Breeze. Size 35 x U.
*Asking $35 => $30 => $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/033zd.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## rgrossicone

C. Sharp said:


> That langrock coat is great. Glad somone snapped it up.


Me too! And its really is as lovely as described...no need for alterations either...thanks Tweedy!


----------



## Georgia

The Viyella and the Zanella are back up for sale:

I'm happy to make a deal on any combination of items. Please PM if you are interested...

8. *Zanella Dress Pants*. They are in excellent condition. They have a tweed look; 85% wool & 15% silk. Pleated and cuffed. Noted a size 34, hand measured a 35" waist, 33" inseam, and a 12.5" rise. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/018ks.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/020pr.jpg/

9. *Viyella Sport Shirt. * Perfect condition, size Large. Measurements are 48" chest and 35" sleeves.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/056i.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/057hh.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## CMDC

Time for a new year's closet cleaning. A bunch of stuff in different sizes for your consideration.

JPress Harris Tweed 3/2 sack herringbone charcoal jacket

Shoulder 19
Chest 46
Length 31 from top of collar
Sleeve 24 +2.5 to let out

$45 conus





































Harris Tweed 2 button darted brown w/ multicolor pinstripe jacket

Tagged 39R

Shoulder 19
Chest 42
Length 32 from top of collar
Sleeve 24.5 +2.5 to let out

$35 conus




























Brooksgate 3/2 darted tweed jacket

Shoulder 18
Chest 42
Length 31 from top of collar
Sleeve 24.5 +2.5 to let out

$30 conus



















Joseph A Bank 3/2 sack camelhair blazer w/2 patch pockets. The older JAB, back when they made sacks.

Shoulder 17
Chest 40
Length 31 from top of collar
Sleeve 23.5 +2.5 to let out

$30 conus



















Ben Silver 3/2 sack wool blazer.

Tagged 46R

Shoulder 19
Chest 48
Length 32.5 from top of collar
Sleeve 24.5 +1.5 to let out

$40 conus




























Southwick 3/2 sack wool suit, charcoal w/thin red pinstripe. There is a tiny, easily repairable hole in the inside right thigh that I've highlighted (shown next to a penny)

Trousers are flat front and cuffed: 38 waist, 30 inseam

Shoulder 19
Chest 45
Length 32.5 from top of collar
Sleeve 25.5 + 2.5 to let out

$50 conus





































Chester Barrie, made in Great Britain, red wool waistcoat. I'm not sure how these are actually measured so the pictures include the tapemeasure. I'm about 5'10", 150 lbs and its a little short on me although it fits well through the chest.

$20 conus




























Brooks Brothers Pink University Stripe must iron OCBD

17x34

$25 conus



















3 ties.

BB silver w/fleur de lis 3.5 inch width $10 conus
Bert Pulitzer Lord and Taylor Argyle and Sutherland 3 inch width $8 conus
Woodward Argyle and Sutherland 3.5 inch width $8 conus



















I'm open to knocking some $ off for combining orders. Make my wife happy by getting this out of my house :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ You have some beautiful stuff, CMDC!



rgrossicone said:


> Me too! And its really is as lovely as described...no need for alterations either...thanks Tweedy!


You're very welcome, rgrossicone; it's always a pleasure to deal with you, and I'm delighted that this found such a good home! :icon_smile:


----------



## nerdykarim

I have some like new/very lightly used shirts I'd like to sell as a lot. All are 15.5/33 and are on the slim side of traditional fit (none will fit like BB extra slim).
11 shirts. Asking $250/offer. I am planning to split up the lot eventually, but the pricing per shirt will likely be higher--selling it as a lot will save me a lot of time listing individual shirts and also going to the post office (quite possibly my least-favorite thing to do...I would rather study for law school).

Click the photo for a higher-resolution image.

White slim-fit Hyde Park OCBD.
White Brooks Brothers slim-fit non-iron ansley collar. Worn once. Great "emergency" white interview shirt.
White H. Stockton pinpoint OCBD. Never worn, but there is a small red dot on the back, under the collar. I would expect it to come out in the wash.
White Brooks Brothers slim-fit classic cotton OCBD. Worn only once.... One of the buttons is chipped--it came from BB that way.
Ecru/tan stripe Corneliani 55% linen/45% cotton semi-spread collar.
Ecru Paul Stuart poplin? point collar.
Blue Brooks Brothers Makers pinpoint? tiny gingham OCBD.
Blue slim-fit Hyde Park OCBD. This is the most used shirt in the lot and actually shows some wear. 
Blue Brooks Brothers slim-fit classic cotton OCBD. This is the second-most used shirt in the lot but there really aren't any signs of wear.
White Brooks Brothers Makers fine red and blue stripes pinpoint? OCBD. Darted in the back. Darts are pretty slight--between BB traditional and slim fit.
Pink Eton OCBD. Very cool vintage OCBD made in USA for Kenneth Gordon.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> One heavy grey overcoat, size *44Tall/Long*.
> Double-breasted, six buttons, flap pockets.
> Blended: 60% wool, 10% cashmere, 30% other.
> Condition is flawless, so whoever owned it before obviously didn't wear it much (if at all). This is an awesome coat which I would keep except it is too big. Heavy, good for winter. Measurements on request, but it is true to size. Colour is dark grey, not the dark blue-grey of the photos. Dry-cleaned.
> 
> Price is *USD$65*, which will include regular mail shipping to continental US or Canada.
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/greycoat001.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/greycoat002.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/greycoat003.jpg/
> 
> Interested parties please let me know by forum message.
> Payment using PayPal, since I'm already set up for that.


Anyone want this coat? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?

I guess I will have to re-thrift this one...


----------



## brozek

I'm bringing this post back from the nearly-dead to say that the Paul Stuart tweed suit is still available. The price is reduced from $130 shipped to $100 shipped. Thanks!



brozek said:


> I'm just culling a few things from my closet. Everything is in excellent condition (although they may need steamed or pressed) and all the prices include shipping. Payment via paypal is perfect (and alliterative!), and I always try to ship the day after payment clears. Thanks!
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers twwed jacket, 39L, 3/2 sack, subtle orange windowpane, no shoulder padding. Measurements: 25" sleeve, 31.75" length, 17.5" shoulders, 20" waist. * Update: SOLD - thanks!*
> 
> 2) Hickey-Freeman Canterbury wool suit, 40R, 3/2 sack, no shoulder padding, flat-front trousers with cuffs. Measurements: 25.25" sleeve, 31.5" length, 18.25" shoulders, 19.5" jacket waist, 34" trouser waist, 31" inseam (1.5" to let), 1.75" cuffs. *Update: SOLD - thanks!*
> 
> 3) Paul Stuart tweed suit, 40L, 2-button darted, very minimal shoulder padding, flat-front trousers with cuffs. Measurements: 26.25" sleeve, 33" length, 18" shoulders, 19.75" jacket waist, 34" trouser waist, 34" inseam, 1.75" cuffs.* Now - $100 shipped**.*


----------



## TMMKC

TDI GUY said:


> Price Drop
> 
> Each jacket now $60 shipped CONUS
> 
> I've also included measurements for the two Press jackets:
> 
> J.Press Corduroy
> Chest: 22
> Waist: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32
> 
> J.Press Tweed
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31
> 
> As always, please contact me with any questions.
> 
> Thanks!


I'll take the tweed jacket is no one else wants it.


----------



## dwebber18

*Southwick Jacket for sale*

I have a Southwick 2btn jacket for sale. Its navy in what looks like a hopsack or basketweave. Its labeled 40L, but I have yet had a chance to measure it. I have 2 pictures as of now but will measure and take a better picture of the whole jacket when I get home tonight. I don't see any tears or holes and it appears to be well taken care of. $50 shipped and its yours.
Here are the measurements
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 25"
Waist: 21"
Back Length: 32"


----------



## dwebber18

*1 HSM suit, 1 HSM navy blazer, 1 Southwick jacket*

I have 3 more items for today. 
First is a 2btn HSM suit in navy labeled 38s. The lining is torn at the vent, but shouldn't be hard to fix. Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 21"
Waist: 18"
Sleeve: 23"
Back Length: 28"
Pants are flat front no cuff and the waist is labeled and measure to 31"
Inseam: 30"
$30 shipped























Next is a HSM navy blazer labeled for Jack Nicklaus with 2btn gold buttons. Pick stitching. No labeled size
Pit to pit: 23"
Waist: 21"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Back: 30"
$50 Shipped






























Lastly is a Southwick jacket in a nice 3/2 roll charcoal with pick stitching. 
Pit to Pit: 22"
Waist: 21"
Sleeve: 23"
Back: 30"
$60 Shipped
























Please PM me if you are interested in any!
And offers are always appreciated


----------



## Georgia

Now accepting reasonable offers on the remaining items:

2. *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Sport Shirt.* Made in Italy, 100% heavy cotton. Size Large. The shirt is in excellent condition. There is one very faint spot on the front near the belt line, but should wash out. Measurements are 48" chest and 35" sleeves.

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/060g.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/061mu.jpg/

4. *Vineyard Vines* Club Pants. New with tags. The color is called 'Ocean Breeze. Size 35 x U.

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/033zd.jpg/

8. *Zanella Dress Pants*. They are in excellent condition. They have a tweed look; 85% wool & 15% silk. Pleated and cuffed. Noted a size 34, hand measured a 35" waist, 33" inseam, and a 12.5" rise.

Details:
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/018ks.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/020pr.jpg/

9. *Viyella Sport Shirt. * Perfect condition, size Large. Measurements are 48" chest and 35" sleeves.

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/056i.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/057hh.jpg/

10. *Wool Tartan Pants by Huntington*. Near Perfect condition. Pleated and cuffed. Listed a size 34R, hand measured to a 35" waist, 29" inseam, and a 12" rise.

Details:
https://img23.imageshack.us/i/010hs.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/011qm.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Langrock's cashmere tie; Bass bucs*

Someone really should grab this Langrock's cashmere tie--it's gorgeous!


TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues....
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation*;
> 
> *Please PM with offers!*
> 
> *1) Gorgeous Scottish cashmere tie*
> 
> This is a beautiful, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere tie that was Made in England from the uber-trad. Langrock of Princeton. Utterly lovely, and in excellent condition!
> 
> Now Asking $30
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerba.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerba.jpg/
> 
> *2) Bass bucs, size 11M*
> 
> Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition, with very little wear. Some minor creasing on uppers, but no stains or blemishes.
> 
> Now Asking $30
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerba.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerbas.jpg/
> 
> *3) 48L Cricketeer herringbone tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!*

Price drops--and offers _very_ welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *All prices include shipping and delivery confirmation in CONUS; items over $100 will also be insured at no extra cost*.
> 
> *As always, offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Henry Poole bespoke jacket and vest.*
> 
> This is simply gorgeous, and it's taken me about a year to admit that I'm not going to fit into this again owing to weight loss. Obviously, if you're reading this you know that Poole is the oldest house on Savile Row, and their products are all utterly traditional--no offshore outsourcing like Kilgour's!
> 
> This is a beautiful, rich, dark brown, with a lovely subtle think purple stripe; my pictures don't do this justice at all. Working cuffs, fully canvassed, lots and lots of handwork, and beautiful details, such as the handstiched holder under the lapel for the stem of your boutinairre.
> 
> This is in excellent condition, except that it has two small wear holes on the sleeve, and the start of a snag hole on the vest; these are all shown. There is also a few stitches out in the inside seam of the interior right hand breast pocket. These are all easy fixes, though, especially since the small snag holes are all on the solid colour fabric and so reweaving will be simple.
> 
> *Now asking: $95*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> 
> Shoulder: 19.75
> Length (BOC): 33.75
> Sleeve: 25.25
> Chest: 23.25
> 
> *Vest:*
> 
> From top to lowest tip: 26
> Width across fabric: 21.25
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco003.jpg/
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco004.jpg/
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/pooleco005.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco006.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco008.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco009.jpg/
> 
> *2) 42L Burberry balmacaan raincoat with removeable liner and collar*
> 
> This fits me still, but I have far too many Burberrys, and so this one needs to find a new home. This is a Made in England balmacaan coat--easier to wear than the trench, IMHO, and very "Mad Men"--and is made of the standard 51/49 cotton/poly blend on the shell, and 100% wool liner and collar; these are both detachable. (The liner zips in, the collar buttons in.) This is in excellent condition except that it has a small snag hole in the collar (shown), and a small smudge on the top of the back (this is inconspicuous, and probably easily removed with dry cleaning).
> 
> *Now asking: $120*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Length (BOC): 45
> Underarm from pit to cuff hem along sleeve: 18
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco022.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco024.jpg/
> 
> *With collar attached:*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/pooleco023.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco025.jpg/
> 
> *Detachable wool liner:*
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco029.jpg/
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/pooleco030.jpg/
> 
> *Small hole in collar:*
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/pooleco031.jpg/
> 
> *3) Barbour Beacon motorcycle jacket*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *4) c. 44-46R Harris Tweed jacket*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *5) c.40-42 R/L Harris Tweed jacket*
> 
> This fits me, but I have so many Harris Tweeds it needs a new home! The tweed is in excellent condition, but there are two small tears in the lining; one repaired in the top of the back lining, and one in the inside lining of the arm; this is an easy fix. This is half-lined and single vented, and is from the trad. (and defunct) Trenton shop Jack's Custom Clothes. It has custom buttons!
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length (BOC): 31.75
> Shoulder: 18.25
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco014.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco015.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/pooleco016.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco017.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction: Filson Vest*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Filson Grey and Black Plaid Wool Vest. Size 46. Asking *$40* shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## CMDC

Press tweed, Southwick suit, waistcoat, and BB tie all sold. Price reductions below.



CMDC said:


> Time for a new year's closet cleaning. A bunch of stuff in different sizes for your consideration.
> 
> JPress Harris Tweed 3/2 sack herringbone charcoal jacket
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 46
> Length 31 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed 2 button darted brown w/ multicolor pinstripe jacket
> 
> Tagged 39R
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 42
> Length 32 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24.5 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooksgate 3/2 darted tweed jacket
> 
> Shoulder 18
> Chest 42
> Length 31 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24.5 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph A Bank 3/2 sack camelhair blazer w/2 patch pockets. The older JAB, back when they made sacks.
> 
> Shoulder 17
> Chest 40
> Length 31 from top of collar
> Sleeve 23.5 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver 3/2 sack wool blazer.
> 
> Tagged 46R
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 48
> Length 32.5 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24.5 +1.5 to let out
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack wool suit, charcoal w/thin red pinstripe. There is a tiny, easily repairable hole in the inside right thigh that I've highlighted (shown next to a penny)
> 
> Trousers are flat front and cuffed: 38 waist, 30 inseam
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 45
> Length 32.5 from top of collar
> Sleeve 25.5 + 2.5 to let out
> 
> $50 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester Barrie, made in Great Britain, red wool waistcoat. I'm not sure how these are actually measured so the pictures include the tapemeasure. I'm about 5'10", 150 lbs and its a little short on me although it fits well through the chest.
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Pink University Stripe must iron OCBD
> 
> 17x34
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ties.
> 
> BB silver w/fleur de lis 3.5 inch width $10 conus
> Bert Pulitzer Lord and Taylor Argyle and Sutherland 3 inch width $8 conus
> Woodward Argyle and Sutherland 3.5 inch width $8 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to knocking some $ off for combining orders. Make my wife happy by getting this out of my house :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ComboOrgan

*looking for / want*

I'm looking for sweater vests in size medium, or sometimes small. No thin material - thicker is better. I prefer solid colors too.

Are there people who are looking for stuff from O'Connell's? I live in Buffalo, and I come across their stuff fairly often while thrifting. If you give me your size and what you are looking for, I can keep you in mind.


----------



## Coleman

ComboOrgan, I'd be very excited to find either of their house blazers, Fall/Winter weight or Spring/Summer weight. I'm 40R. I'd be interested in their house trousers also---khakis especially---(34W, 31L---or unhemmed, of course).


----------



## C. Sharp

Very kind offer. I am sure there are people who will want to take you up on O' Connell stuff.



ComboOrgan said:


> I'm looking for sweater vests in size medium, or sometimes small. No thin material - thicker is better. I prefer solid colors too.
> 
> Are there people who are looking for stuff from O'Connell's? I live in Buffalo, and I come across their stuff fairly often while thrifting. If you give me your size and what you are looking for, I can keep you in mind.


----------



## jfkemd

*southwick blazer*

southwick navy blue blazer.
3/2 sack.
couldn't find any flaws on this one.
very natural shoulders
lapped seams
patch flap pockets
partial lining
single vent
nice looking buttons--see pictures
would venture this is 41-42R, but do check out the measurements below

shoulders: 18
armpits: 22
length from bottom of collar: 30
sleeves: 24

would like $45 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

southwick blazer sold.
thanks!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduced on Donegal Tweed*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Grey/White Donegal Tweed Herringbone Jacket. Size 42R with Side Vents. Asking *$45* shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements are
> 
> Shoulder seam to seam 18
> Armpit to armpit 19
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length (from top of collar) 31


----------



## TweedyDon

All shoes from this post are now claimed, apart from the Dr Martens--now $25!



TweedyDon said:


> *1) 11D Allen Edmonds "Hinsdale" shell loafers.*
> 
> *2) 11D AE "Wilbert" in mid-brown.*
> 
> *3) 11D AE "Sanford" in black*.
> 
> *4) 10.5D AE "Chester" in black.*
> 
> *5) 11M Bass boat shoes.*
> 
> *6) US 10M but run large. Dr. Martens "Air wair" bluchers in brown. *
> 
> Solid and comfortable, with very little wear to the soles.
> 
> *Asking $25.*
> 
> https://img695.imageshack.us/i/shoes015.jpg/
> 
> https://img695.imageshack.us/i/shoes018.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

*Lotus Shoes - Shell Cordovan 8.5UK*

Lotus (made in England) burgundy shell cordovan plain toe bluchers
Size: 8.5UK (about a 9 US), but please check measurements

Width of outsole: 4 3/16
Length of outsole: 11 7/8
Length of insole: 11 1/8 (measured with a flexible tape measure)

Condition of uppers: the shell shines up nicely and has plenty of life remaining. All the stitching is in tact and looks strong. There is a crack in the shell on the right side of the left shoe's toebox (pictured), but it does not extend through the shell and adds some good character to match the lovely patina.

Condition of soles: The soles are still hard and strong, but they will need new heel caps (see picture)

Condition of insoles: The insoles are entirely leather lined and the leather is in very good condition (excellent for vintage shoes)

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## nicad2000

*11D AE Randolphs in #8 shell*

Lightly-worn 11D AE Randolphs in #8 shell cordovan. Asking $210 shipped CONUS.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*The Above Magee Donegal Tweed*

That's a great buy on the Donegal Tweed. I was fortunate enough to find a handwoven Magee Donegal in my size recently, and it is a great coat!


----------



## AlanC

ComboOrgan said:


> Are there people who are looking for stuff from O'Connell's? I live in Buffalo, and I come across their stuff fairly often while thrifting. If you give me your size and what you are looking for, I can keep you in mind.


If you're finding good condition stuff from O'Connell's I doubt you'd have any problem moving it in this thread.


----------



## mjo_1

Coleman said:


> ComboOrgan, I'd be very excited to find either of their house blazers, Fall/Winter weight or Spring/Summer weight. I'm 40R. I'd be interested in their house trousers also---khakis especially---(34W, 31L---or unhemmed, of course).


Ditto for me too....I'd be interested in blazers or tweeds in 41R ish, and khakis and flannels in 34 or 35. Thanks so much for your offer.

That is one gorgeous Southwick blazer a few posts up! I was all excited and prepared to write a check, only to see that it was snatched up in minutes!

Best,

Michael


----------



## TDI GUY

*SOLD + Preview of Coming Attractions*

J.Press jackets SOLD.

J.Crew Legacy Blazer still available. Now $50 shipped.

I also have the following which I will be posting in the next few days:

- Vintage J.Press Gray Herringbone Tweed Sack Sport Coat 42R, $40

- J.Press Donegal Mist Tweed Sack Sport Coat 42/43R, $40

- J.Press Silk/Wool Sack Sport Coat 41R, $50

- J.Press Gray Flannel Bead Stripe Suit, 42R, $85

- BB Brooksease Charcoal Sack Suit 42R, $60

- An immaculate vintage JAB Camel Hair Sack Sport Coat 39/40R, $50

- BB Black Formal Satin Slim/University Tie (the one that retails for $115), $25

And I still have a J.Press Maroon and White Striped Silk Knit Tie and a pair of USA Weejuns, size 10, if anyone is interested, $25 each.

Stay tuned....



TDI GUY said:


> Price Drop
> 
> Each jacket now $60 shipped CONUS
> 
> I've also included measurements for the two Press jackets:
> 
> J.Press Corduroy
> Chest: 22
> Waist: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32
> 
> J.Press Tweed
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31
> 
> As always, please contact me with any questions.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Benson

Repost



Benson said:


> All of the items below were purchased on the exhchange, and as such I've linked to the original posts.
> 
> 1) 2B Harris Tweed from Moore's. Solid blue/grey heather. 40 R.
> 
> ASKING $30 CONUS
> 
> Tweedy don's photos are accuurate, but I would say the jacket shows a bit more blue in natural light. It is indeed a beautiful coat, and a bit spongy, too. If it had fit me a bit better, I wouldv'e worn it all autumn without an overcoat.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=996229&postcount=5944
> 
> 2) Red Cords 36 L  ASKING $15 CONUS
> These have never been worn and are a brilliant red.
> 
> 3) Olive Wool Trousers 36 - 39 L  ASKING $18 CONUS
> These have an adjustable waist band, and a large rise (the reason I'm giving them up.).
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1021870&postcount=6464
> 
> OR $28 FOR THE PAIR CONUS


----------



## egerland

*Dunns Gray Harris Tweed 42R, waistcoats*

Can't seem to post pics, please follow the links. PM if interested.

Gray herringbone tweed 3 btn coat, all leather buttons, $40 shipped CONUS.
Shoulder to shoulder 19"
Length from bottom of collar 30"
Armpit to armpit 21"
Sleeve length 25"

https://i48.tinypic.com/ruxldu.jpg

Orvis olive green moleskin waistcoat, $18 shipped CONUS
This vest is medium, will fit someone who wears a size 39-40 coat. Backing is khaki. Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 23"
From shoulder seam to point of vest is 26"

https://i49.tinypic.com/idbxpt.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/2cf6uxg.jpg

Doeskin mustard/olive waistcoat from the UK, $18 shipped CONUS.
Elegant pickstich, tea or bronze color backing. Also size 39-40.
Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 22" From shoulder seam to point of vest is 24 1/2"

https://i49.tinypic.com/mcbsdt.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/25i5hzc.jpg


----------



## jhcam8

*Chipp Sack suit, Blue Stripe, 38-39R, maybe a 40*

Excellent year 'round Gold Chipp Sack - for a 38 to maybe a slim 40R - Flat Front - details here.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Summer Sale: Southwick, BB, Murray's, Leatherman*

BB Madras shirt, 100% cotton, Size Large. Made in India. $25 shipped CONUS *Sold *Pending Payment









Southwick blue/white seersucker pants. Size 35X32. $25 shipped CONUS









Murray's White Cotton Logo Sweater. Size Large. $30 shipped CONUS SOLD Pending Payment


















Leatherman motif belt with brown leather. Blue ribbon with sailboats. Size 40 (for 38 inch waist). $12 shipped CONUS.










Leather Silver D ring belt. Blue ribbon with American flag motif. Size M (ribbon measures 40 inches). $12 shipped CONUS. SOLD Pending Payment


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drop and open for offers - would love to ship these this morning. Please see the original post for more pictures and information.



Cardinals5 said:


> Lotus (made in England) burgundy shell cordovan plain toe bluchers
> Size: 8.5UK (about a 9 US), but please check measurements
> 
> Price: $47.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Still for sale



Cardinals5 said:


> Bills Khakis, 36 x 31, M2P
> 
> These must be one of the limited edition versions because I've never seen this particular fabric blend before. The fabric is woven in a twill and is: 60% cotton, 38% wool, and 2% elastane.
> 
> Condition: excellent, no marks, snags, or holes.
> 
> Model: M2P - reverse pleats
> Tagged size: 36
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 31 (from bottom of zipper) + 4" under the hem
> Uncuffed
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage, Made in USA, Brooks Brothers white OCBD
> 
> This is the completely unlined ocbd (not pinpoint) with the great collar roll.
> 
> Fabric: 100% supima cotton
> 
> Size: 16 x 32 (accurate)
> 
> Condition: Fantastic, the only sign of wear is the tiniest amount of fuzziness around the inner collar, which is only noticible from inches away. I'd say a 9.5/10. No marks, holes, etc.
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped on CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Some new stuff and price drops on older things

Bills Khakis
Color: British khaki
Model: M1P (forward pleats)

Tagged size: 37
Waist: 36
Outseam: 43
Rise: 10 (to bottom of zipper)
Inseam: 33 (from bottom of zipper)
cuffs: 1.5"

Price: 35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

"The Moors"/Lord Jeff shetland wool cardigan - 100% shetland wool, Made in USA

Color: Candy Apply Red

Tagged: L
Chest: 44"
Length: 26.5"
Tagged size: L

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Brooks Brothers Stretch Merino wool sweater. Looks unworn. Made in Hong Kong

Fabric content: 88% merino wool, 10% nylon, 2% spandex

Color: Burnt orange
Size: XL
Chest: 46"
length: 28"
Sleeve: 28"
Shoulders: 19.25"

Price: 30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Cardinals5 said:


> Please PM with interest or any questions. All prices including CONUS shipping. Shipping to international destinations will be actual price. Everything in excellent or near excellent (worn, but no marks, stains, etc.) condition.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Windowpane sweater, Extra Fine Merino Wool
> Size: M
> Chest: 41"
> 
> Price: $20.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pringle Cashmere Argyle Sweater. Some minor pilling - I could use my sweater shaver, but I thought I'd leave it up to the person who purchases it.
> Size: XL
> Chest: 47
> Sleeves (cuffed back): 33
> 
> Price: $30.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Lord Jeff Cardigan (early tag). 100% lambswool. Made in USA.
> Size: L
> Chest: 41
> Sleeves: 34
> 
> Price: 17.50 (second pic is more accurate color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin for Rush Wilson corduroys. Mid-brown. Side-adjusters.
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 34.5 (from bottom of zipper)(plenty for cuffing if you have a shorter inseam)
> 
> Price: $15.00 (those are not stains on the left hand side, but just where my fingers brushed the wales)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers, charcoal herringbone, 2B, SB sport coat
> Tagged: 42S
> Chest: 45
> Waist: 43
> BOC: 29.5
> Shoulders: 20
> Sleeves: 23.5
> Price: $27.50 (sorry for the pen in the background ic12337


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly tweeds, c. 34-43! Andover Shop, Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks.*

I have some tweed jackets to pass on; all are in excellent condition, and all prices include boxed priority shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*NB: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar, and all should measurements are taken from the back.*_

*1) Andover Shop tweed blazer*

This is a lovely tweed jacket from the very, very trad. store The Andover Shop. I acquired this from another member, and it fits me very well, but I have so many tweeds this doesn't get the wear it deserves. It's half lined, and single vented, has three button cuffs, and patch pockets.

I believe that it's a 40L judging by fit, but please see measurements.

I paid $15 for it, *so I'm asking $23*, with the extra $8 for shipping; if shipping is more, I'll cover the extra!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20.25
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 32

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds016.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds018.jpg/

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds019.jpg/

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds017.jpg/

*2) Brown herringbone Harris Tweed from Wallach's*

*Claimed, thank you!*

*3) Lovely 3/2 sack in muted plaid by Richard Harris Clothes*

This is a recent 3/2 sack from Richard Harris Clothes, and is in wonderful condition! It's fully lined and single vented, and has a beautiful lapel roll.

It appears to be in the 41-43 S/R range, but please see measurements.

*Asking $45*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds004.jpg/

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds001.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds003.jpg/

*4) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

*Claimed, thank you!*


----------



## jhcam8

*Florsheim Longwings 10.5D*

_READY FOR YOUR SACK SUIT OR JEANS_
*Light brown pebble grain Florsheim Imperial Longwings 10.5D*.
Nice Cat's Paw heel - no worries about ruining your floor w/a cleat!
5 nail soles - very little wear.
Not even broken in - seriously. $112.85 If you want a nice set of cedar trees add $12.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I just got an email from Aaron's of Eastham. They have several models of Barbours that they've marked down 50%, including some Beauforts and Bedales (I will warn you that the Bedales are paisley lined) in a decent selection of sizes.



I have no relationship with them other than being very happy with the Bedale I recently bought from them.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Closet clearing!*

I'm clearing out my closets, and have these things to pass on very cheaply. I'd like to move these quickly, so offers are welcome!

*Please PM with interest.*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*

*1) Pants. *

I have three pairs of pants that I've shrunk out of. All are tagged 36/34, except for the red cords which are tagged 36/L.

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing011.jpg/

a) Dockets thin wale flat front cords. A "hanger wear line" on the front, which should come out with washing/dry cleaning. Very good condition.
b) Red cords. Very red! Very Good condition.
c) Covington khakis. Very Good/Good condition.

*$15 for all three pairs*.

*(a) to (c) are now claimed, pending payment. *

The next pair of pants was an experiment to see if I'm a 32/34. I'm not.

*d) TNG flat front khakis. Very Good condition. 32/34. *

Asking $10

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing005.jpg/

*2) Sweaters!*

a) *XL Saks Made in England shetland*. This is beautiful, and unworn--it still has the inspection sticker attached inside!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve, underarm seam from armpit to cuff: 18
Length, from top to bottom: 26

Asking $30

(The colour is closest on first picture)

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing001.jpg/

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing004.jpg/

*b) M Lord & Taylor 2-ply cashmere.*

In excellent condition!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve, underarm seam from armpit to cuff: 21.5
Length: 24.5

*Asking $25*

The colour in the first picture is closest:

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing002.jpg/

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing003.jpg/

*c) 42/44 Land' End handknit*

In excellent condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 27
Sleeve, as measured above: 22
Length: 27.5

*Asking $20*

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing009.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing008.jpg/

*d) J. Crew vest*

In excellent condition, except there might be one or two (literally) loose stitches at the "V" (shown).

Measurements:

Width at armpits: 21
Length: 25

*Asking $15*

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing007.jpg/

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing006.jpg/

*3) Tartan scarf.*

*Claimed, pending payment*

Made of merino wool; 12.5" by 46.5". In excellent condition except for easily removed smudge on the label (shown).

*Asking $18*

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/scarf001.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/scarf002.jpg/


----------



## AHS

jhcam8 said:


> _READY FOR YOUR SACK SUIT OR JEANS_
> *Light brown pebble grain Florsheim Imperial Longwings 10.5D*.
> Nice Cat's Paw heel - no worries about ruining your floor w/a cleat!
> 5 nail soles - very little wear.
> Not even broken in - seriously. $112.85 If you want a nice set of cedar trees add $12.


Those are beautiful.

AHS


----------



## Benson

Price drops.



Benson said:


> All of the items below were purchased on the exchange, and as such I've linked to the original posts.
> 
> 1) 2B Harris Tweed from Moore's. Solid blue/grey heather. 40 R.
> 
> ASKING $25 CONUS
> 
> Tweedy don's photos are accurate, but I would say the jacket shows a bit more blue in natural light. It is indeed a beautiful coat, and thick, too.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=996229&postcount=5944
> 
> 2) Red Cords 36 L  ASKING $10 CONUS
> These have never been worn and are a brilliant red.
> 
> 3) Olive Wool Trousers 36 - 39 L  ASKING $12 CONUS
> These have an adjustable waist band, and a large rise (the reason I'm giving them up.).
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1021870&postcount=6464
> 
> OR $20 FOR THE PAIR CONUS


----------



## Reds & Tops

AHS said:


> Those are beautiful.
> 
> AHS


I wish they were an 11D...


----------



## hockeyinsider

Hi everyone,

I have a brand-new, complete with tags Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) sport coat in U.S. size 40-regular for sale. The jacket is 100-percent silk, and is really beautiful with undertones of purple and orange or yellow (I don't have my glasses). It also have side vents. It is very, very nice. I'm only selling because I received it for Christmas and it was too big. I don't have the receipt and I don't want store credit.

Here are some photographs:














































I'm asking $120 (plus $7 shipping-and-handling) or best offer. I'm told these are selling for about $200 at department stores.

Please send me a private message if you're interested. Again, make an offer if you think my price is too high.


----------



## AHS

Reds & Tops said:


> I wish they were an 11D...


It is always bittersweet to see something that you can truly appreciate even when the size is wrong for you.

AHS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Burberry, Harris, and Poole!*

Price drops below!

Offers are still very welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> *All prices include shipping and delivery confirmation in CONUS; items $100 or over will also be insured at no extra cost*. International inquiries are welcome; carriage will be at cost.
> 
> *As always, offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Henry Poole bespoke jacket and vest.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) 42L Burberry balmacaan raincoat with removeable liner and collar*
> 
> This fits me still, but I have far too many Burberrys, and so this one needs to find a new home. This is a Made in England balmacaan coat--easier to wear than the trench, IMHO, and very "Mad Men"--and is made of the standard 51/49 cotton/poly blend on the shell, and 100% wool liner and collar; these are both detachable. (The liner zips in, the collar buttons in.) This is in excellent condition except that it has a small snag hole in the collar (shown), and a small smudge on the top of the back (this is inconspicuous, and probably easily removed with dry cleaning).
> 
> *Now asking: $100*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Length (BOC): 45
> Underarm from pit to cuff hem along sleeve: 18
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco022.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/pooleco024.jpg/
> 
> *With collar attached:*
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/pooleco023.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/pooleco025.jpg/
> 
> *Detachable wool liner:*
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pooleco029.jpg/
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/pooleco030.jpg/
> 
> *Small hole in collar:*
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/pooleco031.jpg/
> 
> *3) Barbour Beacon motorcycle jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) c. 44-46R Harris Tweed jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you! *
> 
> *5) c.40-42 R/L Harris Tweed jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Reds & Tops

AHS said:


> Those are beautiful.
> 
> AHS


I wish they were an 11D...


----------



## nerdykarim

*Price drop. Now asking $150.*
This is a great lot of shirts.
See the original post with photos here.



nerdykarim said:


> I have some like new/very lightly used shirts I'd like to sell as a lot. All are 15.5/33 and are on the slim side of traditional fit (none will fit like BB extra slim).
> 11 shirts. Asking $250/offer. I am planning to split up the lot eventually, but the pricing per shirt will likely be higher--selling it as a lot will save me a lot of time listing individual shirts and also going to the post office (quite possibly my least-favorite thing to do...I would rather study for law school).
> 
> 
> White slim-fit Hyde Park OCBD.
> White Brooks Brothers slim-fit non-iron ansley collar. Worn once. Great "emergency" white interview shirt.
> White H. Stockton pinpoint OCBD. Never worn, but there is a small red dot on the back, under the collar. I would expect it to come out in the wash.
> White Brooks Brothers slim-fit classic cotton OCBD. Worn only once...I have a problem with white OCBDs. One of the buttons is chipped--it came from BB that way.
> Ecru/tan stripe Corneliani 55% linen/45% cotton semi-spread collar.
> Ecru Paul Stuart poplin? point collar.
> Blue Brooks Brothers Makers pinpoint? tiny gingham OCBD.
> Blue slim-fit Hyde Park OCBD. This is the most used shirt in the lot and actually shows some wear.
> Blue Brooks Brothers slim-fit classic cotton OCBD. This is the second-most used shirt in the lot but there really aren't any signs of wear.
> White Brooks Brothers Makers fine red and blue stripes pinpoint? OCBD. Darted in the back. Darts are pretty slight--between BB traditional and slim fit.
> Pink Eton OCBD. Very cool vintage OCBD made in USA for Kenneth Gordon.


----------



## Georgia

I have quite a bit for sale - I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like multiple items.

Please PM if interested...

1. *Oxxford Suit.* Black with white bird's eye design. The suit is in excellent condition - no signs of wear. The coat is labeled a 42R, and the pants are labeled a 37R. The actual measurements are:
Coat:
_Pits: 43.75"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeve: 24" (2.75" available to lengthen)
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.5"_
Pants
_Waist: 34.5" (1.5" available to widen)
Rise: 12.5"
Inseam: 31"_
*Asking $75 shipped CONUS; $90 shipped CONUS with the black Oxxford hanger*

Details:
https://img684.imageshack.us/i/024ni.jpg/https://img96.imageshack.us/i/026fi.jpg/https://img22.imageshack.us/i/025wq.jpg/https://img22.imageshack.us/i/027fq.jpg/

2. *Southwick for H. Stockton 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer.* Sturdy worsted wool. The jacket is in excellent condition - no signs of wear. There is no tag indicating the size, but I put it at about a 40L. The actual measurements are:
Pits: 42"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25" (3" available to lengthen)
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/021jp.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/020jo.jpg/

3. *Banana Republic Silk/Cashmere Sweater.* New with tags. 85% silk, 15% cashmere. Black. Size XL.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/018ai.jpg/

4. *Tasso Elba Argyle Cashmere Sweater.* Macy's store brand - new with tags. 100% cashmere. Black with grey and tan argyle. Size XL.
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/016qz.jpg/

5. *Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool Sweater.* Worn twice - perfect condition. Size Large.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/014kd.jpg/

6. *Bills Khakis M1 Original Twill Pants.* Perfect condition. Listed a size 34, hand measures to a size 34.5 x 31 with a 13" rise. See on the M1's.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/012sju.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/011vy.jpg/

7. *Bill's Khakis M2 Bullard Field Pants.* Perfect condition - these are built like a tank. Listed a size 36, hand measures to a size 34.5 x 31 with a 12" rise. See on the Bullard Field Pants.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/009ik.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/008vp.jpg/

8. *Hand Rolled Pocket Squares.* All are in excellent condition. 
*Asking $15 each or all five for $50 for all five shipped CONUS*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/029wy.jpg/https://img85.imageshack.us/i/030y.jpg/
Details (L-R)
a. Orange Linen
b. Blue/green silk
c. Red/Blue silk
d. Pale Pink silk
e. Royal silk

Please PM if you are interested...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

38R (or thereabouts) jackets
open to all offers, in a mad dash to clear some closet space before moving

1)
Dark green (a bit of brown in it) corduroy jacket.
Made in America by Southwick for Winston & Co (more of these to come)
patch pockets, two button, center vent
19.5" across chest
24" sleeves
31" long
$15+shipping



2)
"Colors" Heavy Flannel Blazer
3-patch pockets, 2-button darted, one button has fallen off (included, not lost), hook vent
19.5" across chest
32.5" long
26.5" sleeve length
$10+shipping


3)
Stanley Blacker Tweed
two button, nice roll
20" chest
24.5" sleeve
31.5" long
$7 + shipping



4) Harris Tweed
20" across chest
31.5" long
25" sleeve
$20+shipping


----------



## MDunle3199

*Sweaters: William Lockie, Paine, Moriarty*

Alan Paine Sweater, Grey Lambswool. No size tag; chest measures 40. Made in England. Asking $30 shippied CONUS


















William Lockie for Smith's Bermuda. Tan Camel Hair Sweater. Made in Scotland. Size 48. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.


















Moriarty of Stowe Vt. Green with Blue pattern. Size XL. Asking $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - AE Manchester 9D*

Price Reduced to $40



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking $45 shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*CLEARANCE SALE*

Here are several items I've previously listed and are now available at reduced prices. Offers are welcome and discounts for multiple items are available.

Brooks Brothers Olive Poplin suit, tagged 43L. This is of fairly recent vintage and, although not a sack, it is a great summer suit. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", shoulders 20", sleeves 26" +2" and length 32". Trousers are pleated and measure about 19" across the waist with a 32" inseam including 1 1/2" cuffs and an inch turned under. Asking $55 *>>NOW $40*.

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/bbpopk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img26/bbpopk.jpg/1/

Six tradly ties! Bottom row: Ancient Madder paisley for a L.A. mens store 3.5", Ferrell Reed repp 3.25", Chippmunk "Airedale"? 3.5" *SOLD* Top row: Brooks Brothers #1 in Royal Blue 3.75", Vineyard Vines "Pointer/Pheasant" 3 5/8", Vineyard Vines "Grasshopper/Flower" 3 5/8". All ties are $20 each except the Vineyards Vines which are $30. Both VV are new, the "Pointer" still has the tags attached. *VVs NOW $20 each, both for $35. The other ties $15 each.*

*TIE CLOSEUPS* https://yfrog.com/0rtradties5jx
https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tradties.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img696/tradties.jpg/1/

I still have this pair of Hanover Longwings. These are great shoes and in great condition.

Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature tan longwings, size 7 D. Heels and double soles are 90% or better, the uppers are in great condition and have darkened a bit, so they're not as orange as some Hanover tans can be. Asking $65 *>>NOW $50* *>>NOW $40* shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img10/lb5av7.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img212/14364046ps5.jpg/1/

https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb3pq0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb4pd4.jpg

Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack grey Glen Plaid suit, tagged 41 L. This is a very subtle grey Glen Plaid with a faint blue windowpane. The suit is in excellent condition with no issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 32" BOC. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. The waist is 17.5" (+2" to let out) across the front and the inseam is 30" with at least 1 3/4" turned under. Asking $65 *>>NOW $50* CONUS.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/43bbgle2jx
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbglen.jpg/
https://img401.imageshack.us/i/bbglen4.jpg/

This is a grey flannel 3 button sack from the Harvard Coop, tagged a 42 L. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs.
Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length from bottom of collar 32". Trousers are 17.5" across the front with at least 2" to let out. Inseam is 31". Asking $85 *>>NOW $60* CONUS.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/18coop3jx
https://img169.imageshack.us/i/coop.jpg/

This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with patch pockets and canvass construction. It is tagged a 41 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2", shoulders 18.25", length is 29.75" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $55 *>>NOW $40* CONUS.

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5abrookstweed3jx
https://img171.imageshack.us/i/brookstweed.jpg/

I've got two Brooks Brothers, made in U.S.A., OCBD shirts. Both are in excellent condition. One is a 16/36 red and white university stripe, the other a 16.5/36 in blue. Both are *MUST IRON*. $20 each *>>NOW $30 for both* CONUS.

https://img507.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/


----------



## wnh

I've got six lots of ties for sale. I'll split them up if there is enough interest (i.e. if I have a buyer for every tie), but I'd rather simplify the process and sell them in the groupings that follow. PM if interested.

*Lot 1*:

Left to right:
Kenneth Gordon (New Orleans) paisley neat. 100% linen, hand sewn in USA.
Polo Ralph Lauren plaid. 100% cotton, made in Italy.
Chaps brown/blue/white repp. 100% silk.
Lands' End plaid. 100% cotton, made in USA.
*$25 shipped*.

*Lot 2:*

Left to right:
Brooks Brothers Makers navy/silver/red repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
Brooks Brothers Makers navy/red/gold repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
Brooks Brothers Makers navy/gold/red repp. 100% silk, made in USA. (This one has some slight wear at the tip and where it has been knotted. Consider it a freebie with the purchase of the other three.)
Brooks Brothers green/blue/silver repp. 100% silk, made in USA. Stamped "Irregular," no flaws noted.
*$30 shipped*.

*Lot 3:*

Left to right:
Oakton Ltd. navy/green repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
Wm. Chelsea navy w/ white seal emblem. 100% silk.
Jos. A. Bank Argyle & Sutherland repp. 100% silk.
*$20 shipped*.

*Lot 4:*

Left to right:
Robert Talbott brown/green/ecru repp. 100% silk, hand sewn in USA.
Atkinsons Irish Poplin navy/black/green. 50% silk, 50% wool. Made in UK.
Robert Talbott brown/navy/tan repp. 100% silk, hand sewn. Slight wear where it has been knotted.
*$15 shipped*.

*Lot 5:*

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/p1010120r.jpg/

Left to right:
Brooks Brothers lavender/silver (satin?) stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA. Stamped "Irregular," no flaws noted.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven red/green/gold stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven purple/reddish/blueish something. 100% silk, hand made. Keeper tag is loose on one side.
*Please note textures on each of these ties -- check the thumbnail.
*$18 shipped*.

*Lot 6:*

Left to right:
Lands' End green/gold/navy repp. 100% silk, hand sewn in USA.
Lands' End hunter green silk knit. 100% silk, made in Italy.
* _These two ties are size extra long_.
*$18 shipped.*


----------



## Steve Smith

*Oxxford Suit 40R*

Prices include shipping to US. Chest measurement is pit to pit doubled. Length is from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket. Sleeve is from top of shoulder to end of sleeve.

1. Britches of Georgetowne gray suit, 40R. Crisp, freshly dry cleaned. Chest 42, sleeve 25, length 31.5. Trousers are pleated and cuffed, W34 L31.5. Some of you East Coasters will remember this classic DC mens store. Second pic is more true to color. $30





2. Navy Blue Oxxford, probably a 40R. Chest 42.5, L 23, Length 29.25. Trousers are pleated, not cuffed, with about 3 inches of fabric available for lengthening. Waist 34, length 30. This is a used suit, but Oxxford is great quality and will last for many years. There are no tears, holes, snags or excessive wear on this 100% wool suit. If this is your size, buy it. I wish it fit me. $50.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ nice


----------



## Steve Smith

*Tie Lot, BB shirt, LL Bean sweater, Lyle & Scott Jacket*

Prices include US shipping. Paypal.

1. Tie lot. All are used ties, but in nice condition. Mostly Brooks Brothers. $25 for the lot.



















2. Very Vintage looking BB shirt. Zephyr??? I found three weak spots in the fabric, all close together on the sleeve in the photo. $12.










3. Lyle and Scott 3 button jacket. Labeled 44R. Wool. I am not sure whether to call this a 3 button or a 3 roll 2. Nice jacket, no problems noted. If you don't buy it I will be forced to lose a few pounds so it fits me. $30.



















4. LL Bean cotton sweater, Medium. I hate sweaters, haven't worn one in years. I would wear this tomorrow if a Medium fit me. A fine looking sweater, like new. $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Someone grab that Lyle and Scott tweed; it's gorgeous, and L&S are a terrific manufacturer of all things wool (and cashmere), so this is an absolute steal!

Everything in the post below is now claimed, or claimed pending payment--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm clearing out my closets, and have these things to pass on very cheaply. I'd like to move these quickly, so offers are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*
> 
> *1) Pants. *
> 
> I have three pairs of pants that I've shrunk out of. All are tagged 36/34, except for the red cords which are tagged 36/L.
> 
> https://img109.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing011.jpg/
> 
> a) Dockets thin wale flat front cords. A "hanger wear line" on the front, which should come out with washing/dry cleaning. Very good condition.
> b) Red cords. Very red! Very Good condition.
> c) Covington khakis. Very Good/Good condition.
> 
> *$15 for all three pairs*.
> 
> *(a) to (c) are now claimed, pending payment. *
> 
> The next pair of pants was an experiment to see if I'm a 32/34. I'm not.
> 
> *d) TNG flat front khakis. Very Good condition. 32/34. *
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *2) Sweaters!*
> 
> a) *XL Saks Made in England shetland*.
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *b) M Lord & Taylor 2-ply cashmere.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *c) 42/44 Land' End handknit*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *d) J. Crew vest*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *3) Tartan scarf.*
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment*
> 
> Made of merino wool; 12.5" by 46.5". In excellent condition except for easily removed smudge on the label (shown).
> 
> *Asking $18*
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/scarf001.jpg/
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/scarf002.jpg/


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Brooks Brothers cricket sweater XL*

Here's a really nice Brooks Brothers cricket sweater for sale in XL. It's in excellent condition--no snags or other flaws. I'd wear it myself, but it's too big for me. (For some reason, I used to buy clothes that were at least one size too large!)

*ASKING $35 SHIPPED IN CONUS.*

If interested, send me a PM.

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img0225j.jpg/

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0227c.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img0229e.jpg/

(I'm sorry only to send links to the photos. I'm very new to using a digital camera, and I'm learning very slowly...:icon_smile


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

J. Press 3-piece gray herringbone sack suit
3/4 lined, hook vent, great condtion
"Cambridge, New Haven, San Francisco, New York" on tag
pressed to a rgular 3-button roll, I'd think it could go back to a 3/2 
around a 42R/L 
Approx meassurements
jacket: 33.5" long, 26.5-27" sleeves, 22.5" across chest, 18" shoulders
trousers: 36" waist, 30.5" inseam, 1.75" cuffs, plenty to let out
$80+shipping/offers

pardon the poor pictures:





Some Southwick Jackets:

Southwick Blazer 
two button sack
wool, center vent, patch bottom pockets, 3/4 lined
23" across chest, just under 19" across shoulders, 25" sleeves, 33.5" long
$20+shipping/offer




Southwick heavy, tweed-ish (softer though) sportcoat:
two button darted, center vent, fully lined
jacket: 21.5" across chest, 18" shoulders, 30.5" long, 23" sleeves (40S?)
$20+shipping/offer




Southwick Herringbone tweed
two button, darted, 3/4 linned
21.5" chest, 17.5" shoulder, 25.5" sleeves, 33.5" long (40R/L?)
$10+shipping/offer


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Steve Smith said:


> 2. Very Vintage looking BB shirt. Zephyr??? I found three weak spots in the fabric, all close together on the sleeve in the photo. $12.


PM'ed.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Ancient Madder *SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> Here are several items I've previously listed and are now available at reduced prices. Offers are welcome and discounts for multiple items are available.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Olive Poplin suit, tagged 43L. This is of fairly recent vintage and, although not a sack, it is a great summer suit. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", shoulders 20", sleeves 26" +2" and length 32". Trousers are pleated and measure about 19" across the waist with a 32" inseam including 1 1/2" cuffs and an inch turned under. Asking $55 *>>NOW $40*.
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/bbpopk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img26/bbpopk.jpg/1/
> 
> Six tradly ties! Bottom row: Ancient Madder paisley for a L.A. mens store 3.5", Ferrell Reed repp 3.25", Chippmunk "Airedale"? 3.5" *SOLD* Top row: Brooks Brothers #1 in Royal Blue 3.75", Vineyard Vines "Pointer/Pheasant" 3 5/8", Vineyard Vines "Grasshopper/Flower" 3 5/8". All ties are $20 each except the Vineyards Vines which are $30. Both VV are new, the "Pointer" still has the tags attached. *VVs NOW $20 each, both for $35. The other ties $15 each.*
> 
> *TIE CLOSEUPS* https://yfrog.com/0rtradties5jx
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tradties.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img696/tradties.jpg/1/
> 
> I still have this pair of Hanover Longwings. These are great shoes and in great condition.
> 
> Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature tan longwings, size 7 D. Heels and double soles are 90% or better, the uppers are in great condition and have darkened a bit, so they're not as orange as some Hanover tans can be. Asking $65 *>>NOW $50* *>>NOW $40* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img10/lb5av7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img212/14364046ps5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb3pq0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb4pd4.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack grey Glen Plaid suit, tagged 41 L. This is a very subtle grey Glen Plaid with a faint blue windowpane. The suit is in excellent condition with no issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 32" BOC. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. The waist is 17.5" (+2" to let out) across the front and the inseam is 30" with at least 1 3/4" turned under. Asking $65 *>>NOW $50* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/43bbgle2jx
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbglen.jpg/
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/bbglen4.jpg/
> 
> This is a grey flannel 3 button sack from the Harvard Coop, tagged a 42 L. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs.
> Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length from bottom of collar 32". Trousers are 17.5" across the front with at least 2" to let out. Inseam is 31". Asking $85 *>>NOW $60* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/18coop3jx
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/coop.jpg/
> 
> This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with patch pockets and canvass construction. It is tagged a 41 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2", shoulders 18.25", length is 29.75" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $55 *>>NOW $40* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5abrookstweed3jx
> https://img171.imageshack.us/i/brookstweed.jpg/
> 
> I've got two Brooks Brothers, made in U.S.A., OCBD shirts. Both are in excellent condition. One is a 16/36 red and white university stripe, the other a 16.5/36 in blue. Both are *MUST IRON*. $20 each *>>NOW $30 for both* CONUS.
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/


----------



## egerland

*DUNN CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED 42R ODD VESTS*

Can't seem to post pics, please follow the links. PM if interested.

Gray herringbone tweed 3 btn coat, all leather buttons, $40 shipped CONUS.
Shoulder to shoulder 19"
Length from bottom of collar 30"
Armpit to armpit 21"
Sleeve length 25"

https://i48.tinypic.com/ruxldu.jpg

Orvis olive green moleskin waistcoat, $18 shipped CONUS
This vest is medium, will fit someone who wears a size 39-40 coat. Backing is khaki. Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 23"
From shoulder seam to point of vest is 26"

https://i49.tinypic.com/idbxpt.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/2cf6uxg.jpg

Doeskin mustard/olive waistcoat from the UK, $18 shipped CONUS.
Elegant pickstich, tea or bronze color backing. Also size 39-40.
Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 22" From shoulder seam to point of vest is 24 1/2"

https://i49.tinypic.com/mcbsdt.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/25i5hzc.jpg


----------



## LanceW

Try surrounding your picture URLs as follows:











egerland said:


> Can't seem to post pics, please follow the links. PM if interested.
> 
> Gray herringbone tweed 3 btn coat, all leather buttons, $40 shipped CONUS.
> Shoulder to shoulder 19"
> Length from bottom of collar 30"
> Armpit to armpit 21"
> Sleeve length 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis olive green moleskin waistcoat, $18 shipped CONUS
> This vest is medium, will fit someone who wears a size 39-40 coat. Backing is khaki. Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 23"
> From shoulder seam to point of vest is 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doeskin mustard/olive waistcoat from the UK, $18 shipped CONUS.
> Elegant pickstich, tea or bronze color backing. Also size 39-40.
> Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 22" From shoulder seam to point of vest is 24 1/2"


----------



## dwebber18

*Price drop to move fast*



dwebber18 said:


> I have a Southwick 2btn jacket for sale. Its navy in what looks like a hopsack or basketweave. Its labeled 40L, but I have yet had a chance to measure it. I have 2 pictures as of now but will measure and take a better picture of the whole jacket when I get home tonight. I don't see any tears or holes and it appears to be well taken care of. $40 shipped and its yours.
> Here are the measurements
> Pit to Pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Waist: 21"
> Back Length: 32"


Price dropped to $40 shipped, give it a good home. Prices drops comming on my other items.


----------



## dwebber18

dwebber18 said:


> I have 3 more items for today.
> First is a 2btn HSM suit in navy labeled 38s. The lining is torn at the vent, but shouldn't be hard to fix. Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 21"
> Waist: 18"
> Sleeve: 23"
> Back Length: 28"
> Pants are flat front no cuff and the waist is labeled and measure to 31"
> Inseam: 30"
> $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a HSM navy blazer labeled for Jack Nicklaus with 2btn gold buttons. Pick stitching. No labeled size
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Waist: 21"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Back: 30"
> $50 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly is a Southwick jacket in a nice 3/2 roll charcoal with pick stitching.
> Pit to Pit: 22"
> Waist: 21"
> Sleeve: 23"
> Back: 30"
> $50 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested in any!
> And offers are always appreciated


Prices dropped on all items. Take them home now or make me an offer. I just want these to find use with someone who will appreciate them. Also, if you want any other pictures or anything like that just let me know and I'll be more than happy.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I'm asking $120 (plus $7 shipping-and-handling) or best offer. I'm told these are selling for about $200 at department stores. Please send me a private message if you're interested. Again, make an offer if you think my price is too high.

I have a brand-new, complete with tags Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) sport coat in U.S. size 40-regular for sale. The jacket is 100-percent silk, and is really beautiful with undertones of purple and orange or yellow (I don't have my glasses). It also have side vents. It is very, very nice. I'm only selling because I received it for Christmas and it was too big. I don't have the receipt and I don't want store credit.

Here are some photographs:


----------



## welldressedfellow

*Turning my cousin into a Trad....*

Big guy needs a navy blazer. If anyone happens upon (or happens to have) one in size 48R or 50R, drop me a PM. Two or 3/2 sack with a natural shoulder is the only criteria.


----------



## Jovan

HI: Measurements would really help!


----------



## wnh

Updates.



wnh said:


> I've got six lots of ties for sale. I'll split them up if there is enough interest (i.e. if I have a buyer for every tie), but I'd rather simplify the process and sell them in the groupings that follow. PM if interested.
> 
> *Lot 1*:
> 
> Left to right:
> Kenneth Gordon (New Orleans) paisley neat. 100% linen, hand sewn in USA.
> Polo Ralph Lauren plaid. 100% cotton, made in Italy.
> Chaps brown/blue/white repp. 100% silk.
> Lands' End plaid. 100% cotton, made in USA.
> *Sold pending payment*.
> 
> *Lot 2:*
> 
> Left to right:
> Brooks Brothers Makers navy/silver/red repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
> Brooks Brothers Makers navy/red/gold repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
> Brooks Brothers Makers navy/gold/red repp. 100% silk, made in USA. (This one has some slight wear at the tip and where it has been knotted. Consider it a freebie with the purchase of the other three.)
> Brooks Brothers green/blue/silver repp. 100% silk, made in USA. Stamped "Irregular," no flaws noted.
> *Sold*.
> 
> *Lot 3:*
> 
> Left to right:
> Oakton Ltd. navy/green repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
> Wm. Chelsea navy w/ white seal emblem. 100% silk.
> Jos. A. Bank Argyle & Sutherland repp. 100% silk.
> *$20 shipped*.
> 
> *Lot 4:*
> 
> Left to right:
> Robert Talbott brown/green/ecru repp. 100% silk, hand sewn in USA.
> Atkinsons Irish Poplin navy/black/green. 50% silk, 50% wool. Made in UK.
> Robert Talbott brown/navy/tan repp. 100% silk, hand sewn. Slight wear where it has been knotted.
> *$15 shipped*.
> 
> *Lot 5:*
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/p1010120r.jpg/
> 
> Left to right:
> Brooks Brothers lavender/silver (satin?) stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA. Stamped "Irregular," no flaws noted.
> Polo Ralph Lauren woven red/green/gold stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA.
> Polo Ralph Lauren woven purple/reddish/blueish something. 100% silk, hand made. Keeper tag is loose on one side.
> *Please note textures on each of these ties -- check the thumbnail.
> *$18 shipped*.
> 
> *Lot 6:*
> 
> Left to right:
> Lands' End green/gold/navy repp. 100% silk, hand sewn in USA.
> Lands' End hunter green silk knit. 100% silk, made in Italy.
> * _These two ties are size extra long_.
> *$18 shipped.*


----------



## AlanC

All prices delivered CONUS, Paypal please

*SOLD* Brooks Brothers OCBD
Slim fit -- Made in USA
Name on bottom of interior placket for dry cleaning purposes
$25 delivered
https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/4298/img2066k.jpg

*Hathaway* tattersall shirt
Made in USA
$20 delivered










*SOLD* Dunn & Co. wool tie
Made in Britain
3.25"
$15 delivered

https://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5886/img2046m.jpg

*Brooks Brothers* woven stripe
Made in USA--3.75"
$20 delivered



















*SOLD!* J Press vintage tie
3.25"
$15 delivered
https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9301/img2037.jpg

*Hermes* tie
3.5"
$40 delivered
Has slight twist as tie narrows. Should not affect wear. In excellent overall shape.










*Silk pocket square lot*, all with hand rolled edges
Ferrell Reed, Robert Talbott, Ferrell Reed, unlabelled, Ashear (made in China)
$60 for the lot (the Talbott alone would retail for $50+)


----------



## Patrick06790

*Basic blazer*

A basic hopsack blazer with the usual features, from a great and defunct men's shop in my town. Feels (and wrinkles) like all wool, not a blend.
No issues. I make it a skinny 40R, maybe a 38.
$25 shipped CONUS
*
SOLD SOLD SOLD*

21 inches pit to pit
24.5 sleeves
32.5 from top of collar
17 shoulders









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6037.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6038.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6039.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6040.jpg


----------



## hockeyinsider

Jovan said:


> HI: Measurements would really help!


I don't have a tape measuring device. It's a new, never worn or altered, 40-regular in the standard Lauren Ralph Lauren fitting.


----------



## jhcam8

*Chipp Sack suit, Blue Stripe, 38-39R, maybe a 40*

*The epitome of trad: Blue striped 3B Sack by Chipp, an old-line Eastern clothier - Center vent, Flat front pants.* Excellent condition in an all wool year 'round weight.

It has a nice, rich burgundy lining - I think the label, _Gold Chipp_, is the top of the line for the company.
This is a vintagey suit - worn only once or twice by me and in excellent condition -- no apparent flaws or obvious wear.

- *$137 shipped*. Regular PP only, please. (Apologies if this is too high for the thread - I believe that the vintage sack qualifies, however.)

*Blue w/stripe, 3B sack, single vent, flat front pants*
Shoulder - 18.25"
Chest - 21.5
Waist - 20
Sleeve - 25
Length - 30.75 (Bottom of collar)
Pants
Waist - 33 + a little to let
Thigh - 11 (6" below crotch)
Rise - 12.5
Knee - 9.5
Hem - 8.5
Inseam - 31.5, 1.75" cuffs





































































For contrast with a grey:


----------



## 32rollandrock

My lord, Alan. It's been said before, but your photos are superb. You could make a Haggar suit look like Hickey Freeman.


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on the items I have left. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like multiple items.

Please PM if interested...

2. *Southwick for H. Stockton 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer.* Sturdy worsted wool. The jacket is in excellent condition - no signs of wear. There is no tag indicating the size, but I put it at about a 40L. The actual measurements are:
Pits: 42"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25" (3" available to lengthen)
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
*Asking $60 => $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/021jp.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/020jo.jpg/

3. *Banana Republic Silk/Cashmere Sweater.* New with tags. 85% silk, 15% cashmere. Black. Size XL.
*Asking $30 => $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/018ai.jpg/

4. *Tasso Elba Argyle Cashmere Sweater.* Macy's store brand - new with tags. 100% cashmere. Black with grey and tan argyle. Size XL.
*Asking $30 => $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/016qz.jpg/

8. *Hand Rolled Pocket Squares.* All are in excellent condition. 
*Asking $12 each or $40 for the four remaining shipped CONUS*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/029wy.jpg/https://img85.imageshack.us/i/030y.jpg/
Details (L-R)
a. Orange Linen
b. Blue/green silk
c. Red/Blue silk
d. Pale Pink silk
e. Royal silk

Please PM if you are interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

*42L Burberry balmacaan raincoat with removeable liner and collar*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## AlanC

I've got three stunners for you.

*Southwick* for Leonard Cox
Broken herringbone tweed 3/2 sack--an absolute wardrobe staple
Estimated size: 41/42L
$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 22"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"




























*A. Vitullo* of Utica (store label)
Scotsforth Shetland 3/2 tweed sack, hacking pockets, side vents, half-lined with paisley lining
Estimated size: 43/44L

This is an amazing and unique vintage sportcoat. I do so wish it fit me. You will not find another like this.

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
Shoulder: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"



















This breast pocket blows me away:



















Start sipping that lemonade...

*Leonard Cox* store label (probably Corbin or Majer)
Patch madras 3/2 sack
Fully lined, missing top button (the one that rolls under and would be unseen, anyway)
Estimated size: 41/42L
$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 22"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.75" (1"+ to let)
Shoulder: 17.75
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"










And still available:



AlanC said:


> *Southwick* navy suit, hopsack (looser, textured weave--3/2 sack, 3/4 lined)
> Estimated size: 42/43L
> 
> Below the pocket the thread has come lose on the seam. It is simply a matter of resewing the seam and not a tear.
> 
> $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 27.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> 
> Waist: 18.25" (+~1.5" to let)
> Inseam: 33" (+1.5" cuffs + 0.5" to let)


----------



## Cardinals5

Absolutely right Alan - those are three stunners.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items--offers welcome!*

*Price drops on remaining items!* All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Coming tomorrow as part of my closet clearing*: A size 44 sage green Barbour Burghley (asking $70, shipped in CONUS), and a size 42 Woolrich Mackinaw cruiser in bold red and black check! (asking $50, shipped!)

*1) Bass bucs, size 11M*

Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition, with very little wear. Some minor creasing on uppers, but no stains or blemishes.

*Asking $25*

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerba.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/cashmereandcricketeerbas.jpg/

*2) c.40R "Mad Men" topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! There is no size, fabric content, or maker's name, but this is certainly 100% wool. It's a very rich, honeyed brown with a highly unusual black hatchment pattern woven subtly into the weave. Very nice narrow lapels, and two button cuffs.

This coat is in Very Good condition; there is some tearing to the lining around the vent (shown), but this could be easily fixed.

*Asking just $35.*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19
Chest: 22.75
Length: 39.5
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)

https://img509.imageshack.us/i/madmentopcoats001.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/madmentopcoats003.jpg/

*More pictures here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1037778&postcount=6770

*3) 44L Brooks Brothers tuxedo jacket*

Tagged 44L and runs true to size. This has peak lapels and a one button closure. It's fully lined, has a single vent, and three covered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition. Pair it with a pair of tartan trousers and don't worry at all about colour matching it to tuxedo trousers!

*Asking $30*

*Measurements:*

Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 26
Length: 32.25
Chest: 23

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets173.jpg/

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/coatsandjackets175.jpg/

*More pictures here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1033987&postcount=6744


----------



## TweedyDon

I concur, Alan--those are the sartorial equivalent of the The Three Graces! :icon_smile:


----------



## Steve Smith

Oxxford is sold.



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include shipping to US. Chest measurement is pit to pit doubled. Length is from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket. Sleeve is from top of shoulder to end of sleeve.
> 
> 1. Britches of Georgetowne gray suit, 40R. Crisp, freshly dry cleaned. Chest 42, sleeve 25, length 31.5. Trousers are pleated and cuffed, W34 L31.5. Some of you East Coasters will remember this classic DC mens store. Second pic is more true to color. $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Navy Blue Oxxford, probably a 40R. Chest 42.5, L 23, Length 29.25. Trousers are pleated, not cuffed, with about 3 inches of fabric available for lengthening. Waist 34, length 30. This is a used suit, but Oxxford is great quality and will last for many years. There are no tears, holes, snags or excessive wear on this 100% wool suit. If this is your size, buy it. I wish it fit me. $50.


----------



## rabidawg

Roguls -- please re-size your pictures.


----------



## Roguls

Long time lurker. I've found this site and styleforum, went nuts, and now have too many good shoes. My ebay name is roguls; check my feedback, and don't hesitate to purchase. I will ship priority mail or Fedex, whichever you prefer.

First, up for sale are a pair of* Alden 904 Dark Brown Suede Wingtip Bals, size 9D*.

They are in beautiful condition (not even any noticeable heel wear). I just got them from eBay, but I simply don't need them. Looking to get my money back: *140 shipped* CONUS.

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img1672i.jpg/
https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img1681zo.jpg/
https://img63.imageshack.us/i/img1682g.jpg/
https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img1680l.jpg/
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img1699v.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img1670g.jpg/

Second, *AE McClain Chili Wingtips, size 10E*. They have a flaw (see pic), but are in like-new condition. Again, no heel wear on these. They are not broken in. Also an eBay splurge I don't need.* 100 shipped *CONUS.

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img1690h.jpg/
https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img1689y.jpg/
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img1686n.jpg/
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img1684e.jpg/
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img1695vc.jpg/
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img1692g.jpg/

pm or email (j dot roguls at gmail dot com) with questions. Thank you!


----------



## Joe Tradly

Alan, Stunning. Wow.

JB


----------



## Sir Cingle

^My God, Alan, why can't that jacket be in something even close to my size? Having spent way too much time staring at it, I can safely say that I think I'm in love with it. Not healthy, not healthy at all.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's another one from the Connecticut Yankee (henceforth known as CY 1):

It's a lightweight tweed that looks stripey in the pix but is really a subtle windowpane. 3/2, flap pockets, 3 buttons on the cuffs, half lined, center vent. Minimal shoulder padding. Made by Corbin. Very nice, I just don't need it.

22 inches pit to pit
24 sleeves
31 1/2 length from top of collar
18 3/4 shoulder

$25 CONUS
Send PM









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6045.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6046.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6047.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6048.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Connecticut Yankee #2

I make this a 42L.

Pit to pit 23 inches
Sleeves 25
Length from top of collar 33
Shoulders 19

3/2, 3 buttons on sleeve. Center vent. Flap pockets, 1/2 lining. Minimal shoulder padding. Made by Corbin. Really nice, low-key check. $25 shipped CONUS. Send PM.










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6050.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6051.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6052.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6053.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6054.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Connecticut Yankee number three:

Sack, 3B. No manufacturers tag. Subtle windowpane. Flap pockets, minimal lining, almost no shoulder padding at all.

42R approx.
Chest 22.5
Sleeves 24
Length from top of collar 31.5
Shoulders 18.5

$25 shipped CONUS
Send PM









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6056.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6057.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6058.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*Magee dual exhaust houndstooth 40S*

*SOLD SOLD SOLD *

This one is NOT from the Connecticut Yankee.

Magee houndstooth jacket in excellent condition. Darted, twin vents and a stronger shoulder than the usual Tradly offerings. I think everybody needs at least one jacket in this style.

About a 40S, I reckon. (Dagnabbit.)

Chest 21
Sleeves 24.5
Length from top of collar 30
Shoulders 18.5

$25 shipped CONUS
Send PM









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6060.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6061.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6062.jpg


----------



## allan

^ Just PM'd on Patrick's Magee houndstooth.

Boy, am I tempted by some of his others! I love the CY #3. But I'm already collecting too many jackets, thanks to this thread!

- Allan


----------



## Cardinals5

Bills Khakis Moleskins!

Model: M1P (forward pleats)
Color: Chocolate Brown

Tagged size: 40
actual waist: 38
outseam: 41.5
inseam: 30.5 (from bottom of zipper)
rise: 10 (to bottom of zipper)
cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img43.imageshack.us/i/bills001.jpg/


----------



## The Deacon

*Issue of M Magazine for sale*

For sale a pre-owned issue of the legendary M magazine from Sept. 1992 entitled Power Brokers. Not mint but in good shape. Includes The Guide to Fine Fabrics as presented by Loro Piana. A nice issue, especially the Power Brokers, many of whom are still prominent today. See them way back when, Carville with hair, Lucy Salhany, Sam Newhouse, Jr., Oprah, etc. $12 shipped PM me.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*TAKE ANOTHER 10% OFF ANYTHING REMAINING*
The Brooks Brothers Plaid Tweed was listed in error. Please disregard it.
The Ancient Madder is *SOLD*



tonylumpkin said:


> Here are several items I've previously listed and are now available at reduced prices. Offers are welcome and discounts for multiple items are available.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Olive Poplin suit, tagged 43L. This is of fairly recent vintage and, although not a sack, it is a great summer suit. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", shoulders 20", sleeves 26" +2" and length 32". Trousers are pleated and measure about 19" across the waist with a 32" inseam including 1 1/2" cuffs and an inch turned under. Asking $55 *>>NOW $40*.
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/bbpopk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img26/bbpopk.jpg/1/
> 
> Six tradly ties! Bottom row: Ancient Madder paisley for a L.A. mens store 3.5", Ferrell Reed repp 3.25", Chippmunk "Airedale"? 3.5" *SOLD* Top row: Brooks Brothers #1 in Royal Blue 3.75", Vineyard Vines "Pointer/Pheasant" 3 5/8", Vineyard Vines "Grasshopper/Flower" 3 5/8". All ties are $20 each except the Vineyards Vines which are $30. Both VV are new, the "Pointer" still has the tags attached. *VVs NOW $20 each, both for $35. The other ties $15 each.*
> 
> *TIE CLOSEUPS* https://yfrog.com/0rtradties5jx
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tradties.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img696/tradties.jpg/1/
> 
> I still have this pair of Hanover Longwings. These are great shoes and in great condition.
> 
> Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature tan longwings, size 7 D. Heels and double soles are 90% or better, the uppers are in great condition and have darkened a bit, so they're not as orange as some Hanover tans can be. Asking $65 *>>NOW $50* *>>NOW $40* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img10/lb5av7.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img212/14364046ps5.jpg/1/
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb3pq0.jpg https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lb4pd4.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack grey Glen Plaid suit, tagged 41 L. This is a very subtle grey Glen Plaid with a faint blue windowpane. The suit is in excellent condition with no issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 32" BOC. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. The waist is 17.5" (+2" to let out) across the front and the inseam is 30" with at least 1 3/4" turned under. Asking $65 *>>NOW $50* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/43bbgle2jx
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbglen.jpg/
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/bbglen4.jpg/
> 
> This is a grey flannel 3 button sack from the Harvard Coop, tagged a 42 L. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs.
> Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length from bottom of collar 32". Trousers are 17.5" across the front with at least 2" to let out. Inseam is 31". Asking $85 *>>NOW $60* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/18coop3jx
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/coop.jpg/
> 
> This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with patch pockets and canvass construction. It is tagged a 41 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 24.25" +2", shoulders 18.25", length is 29.75" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $55 *>>NOW $40* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/5abrookstweed3jx
> https://img171.imageshack.us/i/brookstweed.jpg/
> 
> I've got two Brooks Brothers, made in U.S.A., OCBD shirts. Both are in excellent condition. One is a 16/36 red and white university stripe, the other a 16.5/36 in blue. Both are *MUST IRON*. $20 each *>>NOW $30 for both* CONUS.
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction J. Press Sportcoat*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> J Press Tan Herringbone Sportcoat. 3/2 Sack. Please see measurements. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Shoulder 18
> Armpit 20
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length 33.5


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduced: Filson Wool Vest*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Filson Grey and Black Plaid Wool Vest. Size 46. Asking *SOLD *shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## Spats

*WTB: searching for 38-40R,9.5E black, 34 belt,*

Might as well put it out there and see what others may have for sale. Am trying to help youngish engineering student get ready for interviews. So far, after searching bricks and mortar stores, we have: shirt, socks, shoe trees! 
He needs a suit (probably NOT sack, more contemporary but not high fashion) in blue or gray, some black leather shoes in a 9.5 E, and a black 34w dress belt. Throw in a tie. 
Suit measurements: 39 chest, 34 waist, reg length. A 16/33 slim fit shirt was our best fit yesterday. Also just bought a 34/33 BB OCBD on here. 
Thanks in advance, Spats


----------



## dwebber18

*Available suits*

Hey everyone, I took a trip today and located 4 suits all w/pants to help out Spats and have offered them to him first ofcourse. However if he isn't interested, here is what I have found incase anyone else here is interested. I know they're not really trad, but still nice suits. They are all sized around 40R based on the quick measurements I took. I can have them all shipped out to you for $60 each. If you need me to go back to the store tonight and measure them more thuroughly or want more details PM me with your email and I'll write you when I go back after work.
Burberry navy in a basketweave 2 button(Spats may take this one)








Polo Ralph Lauren charcoal grey 2 button








M.S. Mclellan's(local high end mens store here so it may be a Southwick/HSM/Sammy or something similar I know they use all of those and more for their private label) gray houndstooth 3 button(it doesn't have weird horizontal stripes like in the picture)








Burberry charcoal grey 2 button








I forgot my wallet today when I went to the store so these are still hanging there, but if you act quick I can probably still get them for you. If anyone is interested let me know ASAP so I can go back over there.

I also still have the other suit and sportcoats available from a few posts back. My wife sees them and gives me dirty looks because they are still hanging in the house!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops--and offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have some tweed jackets to pass on; all are in excellent condition, and all prices include boxed priority shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> _*NB: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar, and all should measurements are taken from the back.*_
> 
> *1) Andover Shop tweed blazer*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Brown herringbone Harris Tweed from Wallach's*
> 
> *Claimed, thank you!*
> 
> *3) Lovely 3/2 sack in muted plaid by Richard Harris Clothes*
> 
> This is a recent 3/2 sack from Richard Harris Clothes, and is in wonderful condition! It's fully lined and single vented, and has a beautiful lapel roll.
> 
> It appears to be in the 41-43 S/R range, but please see measurements.
> 
> *Now asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 29
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds004.jpg/
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds001.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds003.jpg/
> 
> *4) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed, thank you!*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

J.Press suits claimed

Southwick Blazer, and Tweed Claimed

I have a ton of 31/30 and 32/30 PRL pants to get rid of.
Nothing special (I'm holding on to all the wool, and Italian ones), just lots of cotton PRL pants in very good condition (a few NWT), many of them have never been machine washed, only dry cleaned.

The kicker is that they're all pleated (Hammond and Andrew models), I know pleats aren't terribly popular among people here, but I'd figure I'd post them before going on ebay.

$8+shipping each/offer

Included:

PM if interested, pictures etc available.

pictures:

Cords:

light tan wide-wale cords 32/30 forward pleats 
navy blue thin-wale cords reverse 31/30
medium tan brown thin-wale cords 31/30 reverse

Navy Pants:

Misc:

dark olive brushed cotton 32/30 reverse pleat
dark brown brushed cotton 32/30 reverse pleat

Price drops



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> 38R (or thereabouts) jackets
> open to all offers, in a mad dash to clear some closet space before moving
> 
> 1)
> Dark green (a bit of brown in it) corduroy jacket.
> Made in America by Southwick for Winston & Co (more of these to come)
> patch pockets, two button, center vent
> 19.5" across chest
> 24" sleeves
> 31" long
> $10+shipping
> 
> 2)
> "Colors" Heavy Flannel Blazer
> 3-patch pockets, 2-button darted, one button has fallen off (included, not lost), hook vent
> 19.5" across chest
> 32.5" long
> 26.5" sleeve length
> $5+shipping
> 
> 3)
> Stanley Blacker Tweed
> two button, nice roll
> 20" chest
> 24.5" sleeve
> 31.5" long
> $5 + shipping
> 
> 4) Harris Tweed
> 20" across chest
> 31.5" long
> 25" sleeve
> $15+shipping


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates*

The c. 40R "Mad Men" topcoat and the 41L BB camel-coloured overcoat are both now claimed--thank you!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Sweater Price Reductions*

Prices Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Alan Paine Sweater, Grey Lambswool. No size tag; chest measures 40. Made in England. Asking *$25* shippied CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Lockie for Smith's Bermuda. Tan Camel Hair Sweater. Made in Scotland. Size 48. Asking *$30* shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moriarty of Stowe Vt. Green with Blue pattern. Size XL. Asking *$30* shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

All prices include US shipping. Paypal preferred. Offers of trades welcomed. I am a 48R or 46R, XL, 12D, 17.5-35, BB #1 ties, or VVties

Buy an item from this post and pick out a FREE TIE from post #6849 on this thread. The Brooks Brothers Argyle and Sutherland went with the AE Hanovers, the others are available.

1. Allen Edmonds Kennett. Size 8D. Black. Nice condition on these, inside and out. An absolute steal at $35.


















2. SOLD Allen Edmonds Hanover. Size 13 EEE. $25. SOLD



















3. Allen Edmonds Corporate Casuals. 13 AAA. Need new laces. Slight seperation of sole at toe. $18.




























4. H. Freeman sport coat. About a 48R but check the measurements to see if it will fit. Probably a Silk/Wool blend. 3 roll 2. Single vent. Shoulders 19.5, Chest 50, Sleeves 24, Length 30.25. $25



















5. Adolph's sport coat. 50L or 50XL? 100% Camel Hair. Single vent. 2 button. Made in USA. Like new, Chest 52, Shoulder 20.5, Sleeve 26.75, Length 34.5. Second pic gets the color right. $20



















6. Brooks Brothers Sport Coat, tagged 48L. This is an interesting fabric, a herringbone with a windowpane made of horizontal blue and vertical gold. Chest 25.5, Sleeve 26.75, Length 33.25.There are a few faint stains on the lining, otherwise excellent condition. $27



















7. Britches of Georgetowne gray suit. My camera didn't really get the true color on either photo. The suit is lighter than the first and darker than the second. Crisp, freshly dry cleaned. Chest 42, sleeve 25, length 31.5. Trousers are pleated and cuffed, W34 L31.5. Britches is a classic D. C. men's store, now gone. Some of you East Coasters will remember it fondly, like I do. An absolute steal at $25


----------



## AlanC

Instant *Lacoste* wardrobe
Size 9 (~XL, 24" chest)
$55 delivered for the lot of three, Paypal

*Brooks Brothers* OCBD
Made in USA
17.5 x 36
$25 delivered

Not Trad, but if you're looking for a French cuff *Canali* shirt in size 17 (x 33.5) I'll sell you this one for $30 delivered.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Allen Edmonds Madisons, 9C, in gorgeous condition. $50 CONUS (trees not included):





































Florsheim Imperials, also in 9C. Appear to have been worn maybe three times. Full disclosure, there is/was a tiny nick on the left shoe near the sole (pictured) that's been repaired. Invisible unless you're really close and really looking for it--from underneath. $40 CONUS or $80 for both this pair and the above Madisons.














































Hanovers in 10.5C, black pebblegrain. Uppers immaculate, lots of life left in soles, built like the proverbial tank. $40 CONUS





































Sweater in 42, immaculate, designed by Pringle, made by Burberry. SOLD



















Alan Paine charcoal cardigan sweater vest in 42, mint condition. SOLD



















Deansgate Made In USA tan camel hair vest, size 46, NWT, although tags are detached. Note that tag was attached below one pocket (arghh!), resulting in some really tiny imperfections (pictured). The back may be a bit flashy for the players here, but what the hey. SOLD




























Two pairs of Woodlore cedar shoe trees, never used. These are the infamous trees from Costco. Unfortunately, they won't work for 8.5D's. If you need 9-12, these should work fine. $10 per pair CONUS.

Finally, a NWT Harris Tweed sack by Orvis in 44R, obtained from another forum member on this exchange. It's more like a 46R than the tagged size. Truly gorgeous: I briefly considered spending the $200 or so it would take to make it work for me until I came to my senses. SOLD




























Thanks for looking. Trades, as always, are better than cash. I'm 44S (44R also works), 18/34, 36x29, 7 3/8, 8.5D and one-size-fits-all in scarves. If you have a corduroy jacket, I'm especially interested. Peace.


----------



## kforton

*2 RL Polo cashmere cableknit sweaters in 3XL*

2 cashmere all-over cableknit sweaters. They are about a year old, but they are worn once each. One is navy, the other forest green. I'm looking for $80 each. PM me if you'd like them or to make an offer.


----------



## dwebber18

Good afternoon everyone! Looks like I might have found something I believe you all may be interested in finally. I found a Harris Tweed sport coat made for M.S. McClellan's here in Knoxville, TN. By the measurements I believe its a 38R but maybe a 40R. It is mainly gray with a herringbone pattern. Its also a 3/2 roll and it may be a sack as it has very minimal padding in the shoulders.
Here are the measurements that I remember from about 10 minutes ago
pit to pit: 20"
Sleeves: 25" I think but I'll measure again when I get home to make sure
Back length: 30-31"
$60 shipped and its yours, or make an offer!





































Sorry I measured the pit to pit wrong, but its still a 40R


----------



## MDunle3199

*J. Press Jacket Sold*

Jacket Sold



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduced


----------



## Cardinals5

*Alden tassel moccasins in shell cordovan 9.5 B/D*

Alden burgundy shell cordovan tassel moccasins

size: 9.5 B/D - "D" is the ball width and "B" is the heel width
last: Aberdeen

Condition: The shell cordovan is still supple and obviously takes a great shine. The soles are still fairly solid, but the heels should be replaced immediately. Insoles are in good shape as is all the stitching.

Damage: Each shoe is missing one of the tassels! Probably something Alden could replace if you take advantage of their restoration service (their restoration service costs $145.00).

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## dwebber18

Atleast its opposite tassels so you still look symetrical. I like it!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*This is really embarrassing...*

I bought a pair of Bills in November from someone here. The trousers haven't arrived. Unfortunately, I emptied out my PM box, thus this APB. No worries about the delay--stuff happens. But I'd appreciate it if the seller got in touch so we can figure something out. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

dwebber18 said:


> Atleast its opposite tassels so you still look symetrical. I like it!


I sort of wondered whether the previous owner cut one off of each shoe just for the look.


----------



## Jovan

32rollandrock said:


> I bought a pair of Bills in November from someone here. The trousers haven't arrived. Unfortunately, I emptied out my PM box, thus this APB. No worries about the delay--stuff happens. But I'd appreciate it if the seller got in touch so we can figure something out. Thanks.


It would be best to contact them in PM.


----------



## dwebber18

Jovan said:


> It would be best to contact them in PM.


His post would lead me to believe that he no longer remembers who he purchased the pants from and hopes that the seller will remember selling them. My advice is that if you paid with paypal to search your history and see if any of the names ring a bell.


----------



## WindsorNot

Cardinals5 said:


> I sort of wondered whether the previous owner cut one off of each shoe just for the look.


We'll probably never know


----------



## 32rollandrock

dwebber18 said:


> His post would lead me to believe that he no longer remembers who he purchased the pants from and hopes that the seller will remember selling them. My advice is that if you paid with paypal to search your history and see if any of the names ring a bell.


Exactly right--when there's a package on your porch every other day and you lose track like this, it is time, perhaps, for a 12-step program.

Glad to report that the seller has gotten in touch and this turns out to be a classic case of nobody doing anything wrong. The trousers were sent to the address on my check (I loathe PP), where I haven't lived for several years. We've worked it out.

This sort of thing is why I like this forum so much--folks are genuinely decent, and I've never had a bad experience buying or selling here. Can't say the same about Ebay or The Other Forum.


----------



## rgrossicone

32rollandrock said:


> Exactly right--when there's a package on your porch every other day and you lose track like this, it is time, perhaps, for a 12-step program.
> 
> Glad to report that the seller has gotten in touch and this turns out to be a classic case of nobody doing anything wrong. The trousers were sent to the address on my check (I loathe PP), where I haven't lived for several years. We've worked it out.
> 
> This sort of thing is why I like this forum so much--folks are genuinely decent, and I've never had a bad experience buying or selling here. Can't say the same about Ebay or The Other Forum.


+1 on this forum...I've never had a bad experiece on SF, but got robed on eBay a few times.


----------



## Pappa

*Anybody Know What Happened to TT????*



TradTeacher said:


> Gents,
> 
> Selling a nearly-new Brooks Bros. Silk, Linen and Wool Sack jacket. Brown/Tan/Grey Glen Plaid. Tagged size 40 R. Jacket was available last Spring/Summer. Beautiful jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest...21.5"
> Shoulder...18"
> Sleeve...25"
> Length...30.5"
> 
> Retail was $500+ on this piece. Offering it up for *$100 shipped* to CONUS.


Greetings Trads!!

Purchased the above product from TT on Jan. 5 via PayPal. He is in Tenn. and I in Ark. (abuting) states. Been ten days he has not responded to PM or email. Any help appreciated!
Pappa


----------



## AlanC

^Hang in there with TT. I know he's had some family issues going on. I had a purchase from him that was delayed for awhile, but I did get it. I've dealt with him for several years now through the board and he's reliable.


----------



## Pappa

AlanC said:


> ^Hang in there with TT. I know he's had some family issues going on. I had a purchase from him that was delayed for awhile, but I did get it. I've dealt with him for several years now through the board and he's reliable.


Thanks Alan! I have lurked for a long while and he always seemed straight up to me!!! Just wonder if there was a problem that I had missed.

Pappa


----------



## dwebber18

dwebber18 said:


> Hey everyone, I took a trip today and located 4 suits all w/pants to help out Spats and have offered them to him first ofcourse. However if he isn't interested, here is what I have found incase anyone else here is interested. I know they're not really trad, but still nice suits. They are all sized around 50R based on the quick measurements I took. I can have them all shipped out to you for $60 each. If you need me to go back to the store tonight and measure them more thuroughly or want more details PM me with your email and I'll write you when I go back after work.
> Burberry navy in a basketweave 2 button(Spats may take this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren charcoal grey 2 button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.S. Mclellan's(local high end mens store here so it may be a Southwick/HSM/Sammy or something similar I know they use all of those and more for their private label) gray houndstooth 3 button(it doesn't have weird horizontal stripes like in the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry gray windowpane with a subtle burgundy stripe 2 button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot my wallet today when I went to the store so these are still hanging there, but if you act quick I can probably still get them for you. If anyone is interested let me know ASAP so I can go back over there.
> 
> I also still have the other suit and sportcoats available from a few posts back. My wife sees them and gives me dirty looks because they are still hanging in the house!


Everyone I'm sorry, I measured these wrong. I did however buy the 2 Burberry suits and they are actually sized 50R with 42x33 pants. If anyone is interested let me know. I don't have the Polo or the MS McClellans suit to measure but can go back if need be. Also, Spats has passed on them


----------



## egerland

*DUNN'S HARRIS TWEED COAT AND ODD VESTS*

Can't seem to post pics, please follow the links. PM if interested.

Gray herringbone tweed 3 btn coat, all leather buttons, $40 shipped CONUS.
Shoulder to shoulder 19"
Length from bottom of collar 30"
Armpit to armpit 21"
Sleeve length 25"

https://i48.tinypic.com/ruxldu.jpg

*SOLD PENDING PYMT *Orvis olive green moleskin waistcoat, $18 shipped CONUS
This vest is medium, will fit someone who wears a size 39-40 coat. Backing is khaki. Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 23"
From shoulder seam to point of vest is 26"

*SOLD PENDING PYMT *Doeskin mustard/olive waistcoat from the UK, $18 shipped CONUS.
Elegant pickstich, tea or bronze color backing. Also size 39-40.
Armpit to armpit is 21", length in back is 22" From shoulder seam to point of vest is 24 1/2"


----------



## 32rollandrock

rgrossicone said:


> +1 on this forum...I've never had a bad experiece on SF, but got robed on eBay a few times.


Point of clarification, I've never been ripped off on SF either, but I've seen plenty of rude behavior and greed. It's nice to have a corner of the Internet where civility isn't extinct and folks talk to one another as if they weren't anonymous.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## MDunle3199

*LL Bean Norwegian Sweaters*

Hello everyone

I've got 1 blue w/white LL Bean Norwegian Sweaters available. Old Style 80% Wool 20% Rayon. Asking $30 each shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.

Size Large 47 inch chest SOLD

Size XXL 55 inch chest


----------



## AlanC

With the current (and deserved) interest in Nettleton, as it happens these are *still available*!

Make me an offer.



AlanC said:


> *Nettleton* Tassel Loafers -- 9.5B (might work for a 9C)
> NOS in original box with shoe bags
> $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> They won't be making anymore of these!
> 
> See more pics in the SALES thread.


----------



## dwebber18

Those are very cool, might have to remove my toes so my feet will fit!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Brooks Brothers Ties, Ralph Lauren Polo Madras Jacket (Boy's Size)*

Prices include shipping to US. US sales only. Paypal promptly.

1. Ralph Lauren Polo Indian Madras jacket. Chest 35, shoulders 15, sleeve 22.75, length 26.75. Very nice jacket with no problems. $25



















2. STRIPED TIE SOLD Brooks Brothers ties. 3.75 inches wide. Approx 57 inches long. $12 each.


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Brooks Brothers cricket sweater XL*

This sweater is still available. It's 100% cotton and has the following measurements:

Length: 27"
Armpit to armpit: 25.25"
Sleeves: 24.5"



Sir Cingle said:


> Here's a really nice Brooks Brothers cricket sweater for sale in XL. It's in excellent condition--no snags or other flaws. I'd wear it myself, but it's too big for me. (For some reason, I used to buy clothes that were at least one size too large!)
> 
> *ASKING $35 SHIPPED IN CONUS.*
> 
> If interested, send me a PM.
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img0225j.jpg/
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0227c.jpg/
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img0229e.jpg/
> 
> (I'm sorry only to send links to the photos. I'm very new to using a digital camera, and I'm learning very slowly...:icon_smile


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> 1. Ralph Lauren Polo Indian Madras jacket. Chest 35, shoulders 15, sleeve 22.75, length 26.75. Very nice jacket with no problems. $25


Wow! That is some kind of jacket - it's even bleeding madras :aportnoy: Unfortunately, it's tiny


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> With the current (and deserved) interest in Nettleton, as it happens these are *still available*!
> 
> Make me an offer.


If I could elongate my foot I'd venture into tassels for those! Somebody please buy those from Alan!


----------



## AHS

*Wanted: narrow repp Brooks Brothers ties ...*

Maybe you want to clean out your closet? Are you hoping to banish your skinny Brooks striped ties and give them a good home?

Let me know. I'd love to make an offer you can't refuse.

AHS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie purge!*

You're in serious luck, AHS! I'm going to be doing a tie purge tomorrow....

Lots of tradly striped Brooks, Ben Silver, Atkinson's Irish Poplin, and others, some emblematics from Brooks, Press, and others, paisleys from Liberty of London, patterns from Charvet, and more!


----------



## rgrossicone

TweedyDon said:


> You're in serious luck, AHS! I'm going to be doing a tie purge tomorrow....
> 
> Lots of tradly striped Brooks, Ben Silver, Atkinson's Irish Poplin, and others, some emblematics from Brooks, Press, and others, paisleys from Liberty of London, patterns from Charvet, and more!


James, I can't even begin to imagine what your place looks like (or looked like before the purges). It must look like where many a trad hope to go when they pass on if they've lived a life full of sack jackets, repp ties, and LWBs...none of that fancy Italian stuff!


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> Wow! That is some kind of jacket - it's even bleeding madras :aportnoy: Unfortunately, it's tiny


It really is incredible.......and tiny. Surely one of you has a son who can wear this trad staple.


----------



## CMC

I could use a navy cardigan size small or medium if anyone feels like purging.


----------



## allan

Transport me back in time! When I was growing up, just about when I was that size, madras everything was _so_ cool...



Steve Smith said:


> It really is incredible.......and tiny. Surely one of you has a son who can wear this trad staple.


----------



## WindsorNot

CMC said:


> I could use a navy cardigan size small or medium if anyone feels like purging.


You're in luck if you like charcoal...
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...r=CHARCOAL&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Donegal Mist Tweed Sport Coat*

Still in the process of photographing and measuring a number of items. In the meantime, here is a nice J.Press Donegal Mist Tweed that I acquired from TweedyDon. It's in great shape and includes DC on the label, to give you some idea of vintage. It has also been recently dry cleaned, as you can tell by the tag. It's tagged 43R but I had it altered (sleeves let out, sides taken in) and now its closer to a 42 or even a 41. Alas, it still doesn't quite work, so it's time to let it go.

J.Press Donegal Mist Tweed



















Measurements:
Chest: 21.5
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length (BOC Down): 30.5

Asking what I paid: $40 shipped CONUS.

I am also open to trades. I am currently on the hunt for a green herringbone tweed sport coat. 3/2 sack, natural shoulder, etc., of course. I am typically a size 41R in Brooks and Press, but can sometimes make a 42R work. Let me know if you've got one you'd like to get rid of.

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

rgrossicone said:


> James, I can't even begin to imagine what your place looks like (or looked like before the purges). It must look like where many a trad hope to go when they pass on if they've lived a life full of sack jackets, repp ties, and LWBs...none of that fancy Italian stuff!


Who were those crazy brothers who collected old newspapers until their NYC apartment became a maze of newspaper stacks? Well, my place used to look like that..... But with tweed! 

More stuff coming tomorrow... Including tweeds (one dark charcoal herringbone from Hardy Amies from their premises at 14 Savile Row; this is probably around a 38R or so), a size 42 Woolrich Mackinaw Cruiser (do I need two of these? No.), a really nice Aran jersey from Harrods, and a pair of Bean Boots, size 10 (i.e., to fit a size 11) that I bought new from Bean three years ago or so and wore just *once* for about ten minutes. These were supposed to be "back up" for my Maine Hunting Boots... which never needed backing up!

Purging is cathartic!


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

*pink wool brushed sweater*

Hello,
After going through my things i found that I have 2 pink wool brushed sweaters, awesome conditon. I think that I only need one. I would like to sell one for any takers, $20.00 shipped.
PM me please.

Thanks a lot.

PGP


----------



## Cardinals5

Some odds and ends tonight.

Old School (Made in the USA) JAB white/green 3/2 sack jacket in 100% silk

Chest: 47"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 20.25"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 1.5"
Length: 30.75 (from bottom of collar)

Price: $30 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Not very trad, but excellent quality Hickey Freeman CHARCOAL (not black) dinner suit with black grosgrain lapels (notch). Flat front trousers - no belt loops.

Jacket
Shoulders: 18.25
Chest: 44
Waist: 44
Sleeves: 27
Length: 33.25

Trousers
Waist: 40
Outseam: 44.5
Inseam: 33 (from crotch seam)
Rise: 12.5 (to crotch seam)

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis

Color: British Khaki
Model: M1P (forward pleats)

Tagged: 35
Waist: 35
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 32 (from crotch seam)
Rise: 13 (to crotch seam)
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Charleston Khakis

Color: Dark Sandy brown
Reverse pleats

Waist: 36
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 30
Rise 11.5
Cuffs: 1.25
Wales per inch: 11

Price: $23 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Brooks Brothers navy sweater vest in cotton. This has been washed and shrank from a size XL to a smaller medium or larger small. I've worn it a couple of times and it's not misshaped, but I recently thrifted a wool cable knit navy sweater vest so no longer need this one.

The spot is on my camera - no spots on the vest

Chest: 39
Length: 25

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt in 100% cotton (non-non-iron)
Size: 16.5 x 34

Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Orvis shawl collared sweater - Sold

Bullock and Jones (great store) bright red corduroys
Country of manufacture: Italy

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34
Outseam: 39
Inseam: 28.5
Rise: 11.5
Wales per inch: 9
NO cuffs

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hickey Freeman fall/winter weight wool suit (I can't decide if its a very heavy worsted or a light flannel, but I lean toward flannel). I have this exact same suit - wore it last Monday (see the WAYWT thread) - and love it. It's a difficult to described brown herringbone weave with a light stripe (see close-up pic for pattern and best color representation.

Condition: very good, but the vent needs a very minor repair where the stitching holding the lining to the vent came out (I could fix it if you want)(see pic)

Coat - 2B, SB
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 18.75
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24.5

Trousers - flat front, belt loops
Waist: 37
Outseam: 41.5
Inseam: 30
Rise 12.5

Price: 45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## 32rollandrock

*BB shirts, Christys hat*

A BB shirt, must-iron, Made in USA, in 17.5x35. Immaculate. $20 CONUS










Christys driving cap, Made In England. Size 7, and perfect. $25 CONUS



















A BB BD shirt, non-iron, mint condition in 17.5x36. Admit it: When you're running short and running late, it's nice to be able to throw one on and be out the door. I'll never tell. SOLD



















Another BB BD shirt, non-iron, also mint, in 17x36. $15 CONUS.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press, Brooks, Rugby, Polo Congressman Classic*

Brooksease Gray Suit

3/2 Sack. Classic Gray. In excellent shape except for some wear marks on the lining where braces rubbed. Will not show when worn. Trousers are flat front and cuffed. Purchased from fellow forum member but was just a tad too big.








Measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24. 5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 31
Pants Waist: 35
Inseam: 28
Rise: 11.5

$65 shipped CONUS

Rugby Chino Sport Coat

3/2.5 darted. Unstructured. Working buttonholes on sleeve. Patch pockets. 








Measurements:
Chest: 21.5
Waist: 20
Sleeve: 24.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30

$35 shipped CONUS

J.Press Lightweight Wool (or possibly Wool/Silk blend) Sport Coat

Like New Condition. 3/2 Sack. Fully Lined. Tagged 41R but please see measurements.
















Measurements:
Chest: 21.75
Sleeve: 24.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31

$60 shipped

Brooks Tweed

NOS Purchased from eBay. Tag removed but never wore. 3/2 Sack. Patch/Flap Hip Pockets. Fully Lined. Leather Buttons. Beautiful Fabric: Brown Herringbone Tweed with Khaki and Olive Windowpane. Pics don't do it justice. Tagged 42R but please see measurements.








Measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

$65 shipped CONUS

J.Press Flannel Suit

3/2 Sack. Like New Condition. Mid Gray with Light Gray Pinstripe. Lighter Weight Flannel. Fully Lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Tagged 42R but please see measurements.
















Measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31
Pants Waist: 36
Inseam: 30
Rise: 10.5

$85 shipped CONUS

Polo Congressman Classic Sport Coat

This was a heartbreaker. After reading the glowing reviews of this jacket here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69982&highlight=congressman+classic I was thrilled to find this. It lives up to the hype in everyway, except it just doesn't work on me. Purchased new. Removed tags but never wore outside of house. Tags no longer attached but still in pocket. 3/2.5 Darted. Silk with partial lining. Beautiful Brown/Cream Herringbone Pattern. Virtually no shoulder padding. Tagged 42R but runs slim. Please see measurements.
















Measurements:
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18.5

$90 shipped CONUS

Please PM with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

*AE Linden Leather Sole Split Toe 9D*

worn a few times, just too small for me. I can ship in box with trees.










































I'd like to trade these for a tweed/trad sack jacket in 38-39R. Also will consider anything else tradly...I'm a 32 waist with 30.5 inseem for pants, 9.5D for shoes and as mentioned 38-39R in jackets.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great 2010 Tie Cull!*

My closet clearing has now moved on to my overly-extensive tie collection!

All the following ties are silk, and in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost. Discounts available for more than one tie! PayPal personal payment is preferred (obviously!), but not required.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*As always, offers are very welcome!*

*I) Group A*

All Group A ties are now claimed, or claimed pending payment

All the following are Brooks Brothers.

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties002.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties004.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties005.jpg/

1) BB # 1. Slightly rumpled from storage and wear; needs a steam! $12
2) BB Argyle and Sutherland. XL. $15
3) BB Argyle and Sutherland. $15
4) BB regimental; as (1). $12
5) BB regimental. A few stitches are loose on the back seam; easy fix, but just $12
6) BB regimental; 50/50 silk and wool, beautiful tie! $18

*II) Group B*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties006.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties007.jpg/

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties008.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties009.jpg/

1) Ben Silver. Slightly rumpled (creased?) from storage. Needs steaming! Claimed
2) Turnbull & Asser. $18
3) Jos. A. Bank. Slightly rumpled, nothing major, could use a steam. $9
4) Brooks Brothers. As (3). Claimed
5) Atkinson's Irish poplin. Minor water spot in knot area (shown) which isn't seen when worn. $15
6) Non-name regimental. Polyester. Possibly a boy's tie? FREE with another tie!

*III) Group C*

*All group C ties are now claimed*

*IV) Group D*

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties013.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties014.jpg/

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties015.jpg/

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties016.jpg/

1) J. Press emblematic. Beautiful! Claimed
2) J. Press emblematic. Wool; beautiful tie with a gorgeous drape. Claimed
3) Polo lobster tie. Claimed
4) Brooks Brothers. 50/50 silk and poly. Bull and bear emblematic! Very Good condition. Claimed

*V) Group E*

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties018.jpg/

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties020.jpg/

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties019.jpg/

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties021.jpg/

1) Andover Shop emblematic. No material listed. Crocodile curled around a beer stein. Claimed
2) Sporting Life emblematic; fairly wide. Made in England. $10
3) Brooks Brothers fox emblematic. Slight crease on side of lower blade. (Shown). $12
4) J. McLaughlin fox emblematic. Claimed 
5) Jos. A. Banks dog (airedale?) emblematic. $12

*VI) Group F*

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties022.jpg/

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties023.jpg/

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties024.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties025.jpg/

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties026.jpg/

1) Vintage Simpson's of Piccadilly spots! Claimed
2) Liberty of London paisley. 65/35 silk/wool. Claimed
3) Merona hunting dog emblematic. $10
4) Thistle emblematic. Made in Scotland. Terylene. $8
5) Charvet ship pattern. Claimed


----------



## iclypso

Tweedy Don, that lobster tie is outstanding! Where in the world did you find it? I'm trying to figure out how I could wear it without my girlfriend spotting it. I wouldn't be able to hear the compliments over her groans, I'm sure. Perhaps if I put little lobster stickers over her glasses: it'd blend right in and disappear - like those messages that used to come in a cereal box that required a red filter to read. In this case, I'd require a "lobster filter".

Edit: Five minutes later...I must have it! PM sent.


----------



## Bermuda

PM sent to 32rollandrock about the BB windowpane


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 10 worn-once Bean Boots!*

*Quick price drop, just to find these a new home! *

You all know what these are, so I needn't write much here!

I bought these new from Bean a few (three?) years ago as "back up" for my Maine Hunting Boots--which never needed any back up at all! So, these were worn precisely ONCE, for about ten minutes, outside. Their original Bean bootlet will accompany them!

They're size 10, and so would fit a size 11. (or 10 with very, very thick socks; we all know the drill here!)

*Asking just $50 shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/newbeanboots001.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/newbeanboots003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

iclypso said:


> Tweedy Don, that lobster tie is outstanding! Where in the world did you find it? I'm trying to figure out how I could wear it without my girlfriend spotting it. I wouldn't be able to hear the compliments over her groans, I'm sure. Perhaps if I put little lobster stickers over her glasses: it'd blend right in and disappear - like those messages that used to come in a cereal box that required a red filter to read. In this case, I'd require a "lobster filter".
> 
> Edit: Five minutes later...I must have it! PM sent.


I'm delighted you cliamed this! I'll include some lobster stickers if I can find any... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds! 38S--42R, including Donegal, Harris, and 3/2 sack from Princeton Clothing Co.*

I have some tweeds to pass on. As always, all prices include boxed Priority shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required; no additional fees for regular PayPal payments!

*I also still have the c.44S 3/2 sack in a lovely muted blue and grey toned glen plaid available, here:*

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1042032&postcount=6891

*Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are, as always, welcome!*

*1) Magee Donegal tweed from W.P. Hine & Co., High Street, Oxford, UK.*

This is gorgeous! I remember when I bought this; I'd just given my first academic paper (at New College, Oxford) one lovely sunny April some years ago, and it won a small cash prize. Buoyed with euphoria walking down the High, I blew this (and then some!) on this jacket from the upscale tweed purveyors Hine's.... which I then wore very, very sparingly.

So, it's time for someone else to enjoy this...

This is a really beautiful Donegal tweed; my pictures don't do it justice at all. It's tailored by Magee expressly for Hines, and is fully lined in lovely dark moss green. It has a single vent and a three button front (it's Irish, so not a 3/2 I'm afraid), and is in excellent condition, EXCEPT that it got snagged slightly on one shoulder by a wire hanger when it was in my closet; the small resulting hole would be a very easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner, especially since the nature of the tweed means that darning would be fine, rather than reweaving.

I believe that this measures to a 40/42R:

Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 25 (+1.75)
Length: 30.25

*Asking just $45*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfom.jpg/

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoy.jpg/

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/

Tiny hanger snag (easily fixed):

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoj.jpg/

*2) Eagle Clothes herringbone tweed.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed.*

Another lovely wardrobe staple! Classic brown herringbone with beautiful, subtle Harris striping and flecks of colour mixed in. Half lined and single vent.

This is tagged a 42R, but it runs small; I believe that this measures to a 40R, or maybe even a 38R:

Chest: 20.75
Sleeve: 24.25 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30.5

*Asking $40*

https://img511.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoq.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfok.jpg/

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfod.jpg/

*4) Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack tweed.*

*Claimed, PP*

This is beautiful! The tweed is wonderful, the lapels are narrow and with a beautiful roll, and it's single vented with a hook vent, and half lined. Two button cuffs.

I believe that this measures to a 38S:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 28.25

*Asking $45*

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoq.jpg/

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfok.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/

*Hook vent:*

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfou.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drop and open to ANY offers - if no one wants them I'll throw them up on eBay



Cardinals5 said:


> Alden burgundy shell cordovan tassel moccasins
> 
> size: 9.5 B/D - "D" is the ball width and "B" is the heel width
> last: Aberdeen
> 
> Condition: The shell cordovan is still supple and obviously takes a great shine. The soles are still fairly solid, but the heels should be replaced immediately. Insoles are in good shape as is all the stitching.
> 
> Damage: Each shoe is missing one of the tassels! Probably something Alden could replace if you take advantage of their restoration service (their restoration service costs $145.00).
> 
> Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## jpickens

Will take the Britches suit please contact me for payment details. Not to sure if this is how I approach someone about purchase, I just joined this site. I'm a bible college student and I am in the process of building a wardrobe on a very limited budget and have not been blessed with a typical build so it is very difficult to find a jacket that fits. I am just now beginning to learn that there is more to picking out a suit than just the tagged size and this site is a huge help on dress advice, there seem to be many knowledgeable people here. This thread is a great idea! I have a 38" chest but require at least a 25.5" sleeve length though i prefer them to be about 26". However I am only 5' 11" and a "Long" jacket is often too long down the back for my taste. I typically wear a 38L-40L depending on the cut but am tired of buying low end dept. store quality suits. So if anyone out their can find anything for me of decent quality and still relatively inexpensive it would be a huge blessing! Thank you all in advance!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Sweater Price Reductions*

Prices Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Alan Paine Sweater, Grey Lambswool. No size tag; chest measures 40. Made in England. Asking *$25* shippied CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Lockie for Smith's Bermuda. Tan Camel Hair Sweater. Made in Scotland. Size 48. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moriarty of Stowe Vt. Green with Blue pattern. Size XL. Asking $25 shipped CONUS.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - AE Manchester 9D*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking *$35* shipped in CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduced on Donegal Tweed*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Grey/White Donegal Tweed Herringbone Jacket. Size 42R with Side Vents. Asking *$35* shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements are
> 
> Shoulder seam to seam 18
> Armpit to armpit 19
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length (from top of collar) 31


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
Are those measurements right?
19" chest seems small for a 42

really nice jacket either way


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
Are those measurements right?
19" chest seems small for a 42

really nice jacket either way


----------



## anonymouz

All ties $8.50 shipped each. Will be discounted if multiples are bought at a time.

1. newly added- navy with a lighter blue 3.5"x54"









2. medium blue 57"x4"









3. light blue 58"x3.5"









4. red, green, blue 55"x3.25"









5. red, blue 55"x3.25"









LL Bean Camp Mocs sz8.5
lightly worn a few times
$35 shipped CONUS





































Bass Camp Mocs sz8.5
worn briefly once 
$20 shipped CONUS, if you want the shoe box add $5


----------



## Steve Smith

jpickens said:


> Will take the Britches suit please contact me for payment details. Not to sure if this is how I approach someone about purchase, I just joined this site. I'm a bible college student and I am in the process of building a wardrobe on a very limited budget and have not been blessed with a typical build so it is very difficult to find a jacket that fits. I am just now beginning to learn that there is more to picking out a suit than just the tagged size and this site is a huge help on dress advice, there seem to be many knowledgeable people here. This thread is a great idea! I have a 38" chest but require at least a 25.5" sleeve length though i prefer them to be about 26". However I am only 5' 11" and a "Long" jacket is often too long down the back for my taste. I typically wear a 38L-40L depending on the cut but am tired of buying low end dept. store quality suits. So if anyone out their can find anything for me of decent quality and still relatively inexpensive it would be a huge blessing! Thank you all in advance!


Left click on "Steve Smith" at the upper left of this post. Then click on "Send a private message".


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include shipping to US. Paypal promptly, please.

I have a group of vintage ties. Most of them fit in with the early 60's Ivy League trad style. These are all labeled as 100% silk ties, except the bottom one which has no label. I'm sure it's silk too. The widest is 3 inches. Remember these are used vintage and don't expect a new tie, but they are all nice ties. I will price them individually, but I have no problem discounting them considerably if the first buyer wants them all.

1. Mr. John "Classic". Excellent condition. $12

2. Bivins, probably the store. It has a hexagonal metal clip at the bottom on the inside which looks like "Ronleigh" in cursive. Silk Repp. $12

3. Beau Brummell. Very nice. $10

4. Mayers tie for Stith's, a store in the Triad area of NC. Great trad foulard. $12

5. Arnold Craven in High Point, NC is the store. Tag says "Hand block printed in England" The tie still has a price tag of $4. I am asking $12, what with inflation and all.

6. No tags on this lavender and black tie. $8

This first photo gives the truest color. The 5th tie is orange.





































7. SOLD*********** Vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater size L. This is the one manufactured in Norway and made of 80% wool and 20% rayon. Measures 23.5 inches from pit to pit. These are warm and last forever. Excellent condition. $30



















8. J Crew multicolored wool sweater size S. Measures 21 inches across chest. Excellent condition. $15


----------



## TweedyDon

*All ties have now been claimed--thanks, chaps!*



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing has now moved on to my overly-extensive tie collection!
> 
> All the following ties are silk, and in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost. Discounts available for more than one tie! PayPal personal payment is preferred (obviously!), but not required.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *As always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *I) Group A*
> 
> All Group A ties are now claimed
> 
> *II) Group B*
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties006.jpg/
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties007.jpg/
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties008.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties009.jpg/
> 
> 1) Ben Silver. Slightly rumpled (creased?) from storage. Needs steaming! Claimed
> 2) Turnbull & Asser Claimed
> *3) Jos. A. Bank. Slightly rumpled, nothing major, could use a steam. $9*
> 4) Brooks Brothers. As (3). Claimed
> *5) Atkinson's Irish poplin. Minor water spot in knot area (shown) which isn't seen when worn. $15
> 6) Non-name regimental. Polyester. Possibly a boy's tie? FREE with another tie!*
> 
> *III) Group C*
> 
> *All group C ties are now claimed*
> 
> *IV) Group D*
> 
> All Group D ties are now claimed
> 
> *V) Group E*
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties018.jpg/
> 
> https://img251.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties020.jpg/
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties019.jpg/
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties021.jpg/
> 
> 1) Andover Shop emblematic. No material listed. Crocodile curled around a beer stein. Claimed
> *2) Sporting Life emblematic; fairly wide. Made in England. $10*
> *3) Brooks Brothers fox emblematic. Slight crease on side of lower blade. (Shown). $12*
> 4) J. McLaughlin fox emblematic. Claimed
> *5) Jos. A. Banks dog (airedale?) emblematic. $12*
> 
> *VI) Group F*
> 
> https://img251.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties022.jpg/
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties023.jpg/
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties024.jpg/
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties025.jpg/
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/lovelytradlyties026.jpg/
> 
> 1) Vintage Simpson's of Piccadilly spots! Claimed
> 2) Liberty of London paisley. 65/35 silk/wool. Claimed
> *3) Merona hunting dog emblematic. $10*
> *4) Thistle emblematic. Made in Scotland. Terylene. $8[/COLOR*]
> 5) Charvet ship pattern. Claimed


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include shipping to US. I will discount shipping for multiple items. Please paypal promptly.

1. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Excellent. $15

2. Hardy Amies paisley. Very nice. $12

3. Ghehardini tie.  Rich looking tie, excellent $15.



















4. Charles Tyrwhitt shirt. A big one. 20-37. Red on white windowpane. Pocket on left breast. Excellent condition. $20


----------



## tonylumpkin

I posted this jacket last summer, clearly during the wrong season, and then forgot I had it. It is a fairly recent Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in a 60% lambswool/40% Alpaca blend. The weave is a navy/gray herringbone and the size is tagged as 41R. The color is more accurate in the second picture. The jacket is in near perfect condition. Measurements tare approximately: chest 21.5", sleeves 24.5" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and length 30.75". Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/bbalp.jpg/
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bbalp2.jpg/

Also a black one button dinner jacket from Larrimors, the top of the line men's store in Pittsburgh. They handle Oxxford, their store brand US made shirts are Gitman, etc. This has satin, peak lapels, single vent and is fused and darted. No issues. Tagged a 42 R it measures approximately: chest 21.75", sleeves 25" +2", shoulders 18" and length 30". Asking $55 shipped CONUS.

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/larrtux1.jpg/
https://img231.imageshack.us/i/larrtux.jpg/

Finally, a very lightly used pair of classic American business shoes. Great shoes for someone looking to get into an all leather, quality constructed shoe, cheaply. These are MADE IN THE USA Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft punch cap toe balmorals. All leather lined, Goodyear welted, six eyelets, and excellent calfskin leather (not CG). As the pictures show, these have little wear on them and are in excellent used condition. Size 8.5 B/D. I'm asking $95 shipped CONUS.

ADDITIONAL ARISTOCRAFT PICTURES HERE: https://yfrog.com/j5jmpunch5jx
https://img22.imageshack.us/i/jmpunch.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

tonylumpkin said:


> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/jmpunch.jpg/


I have a pair of these in burgundy and can testify to their quality - at least as good as AE.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Forthcoming coat cull!*

Following the cathartic Great Tie Cull, I'm going to be engaging in a Great Coat Cull in the next couple of days! My aim is just to move these things off to appreciative homes, so they're priced accordingly--and offers will be very welcome!

*Included will be:*

1) Size 44 *Barbour Burghley*, sage green, in Good condition. Asking $70 shipped in CONUS.
2) Size 42 *Schott peacoat*, in Good/very Good condition. Made in the USA, and very thick and heavy--better than Sterlingwear's coats by far! Asking $45, shipped in CONUS.
3) Size 42 *Woolrich Mackinaw* in bold red and black check. Excellent condition. Asking $45, shipped in CONUS.
4) *Harris Tweed overcoat*, size 38-40L, in Very Good condition. Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.
5) *Gloverall duffle*, unlined version in navy blue, size L (40-44?) in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $65 shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with any initial interest!*


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include shipping. Will discount shipping with multiple item orders. Paypal preferred.

More of my Big January Purge:

1. SOLD************** Chipp tweed jacket. Tradly perfection, 3 roll 2 sack, 2 buttons on sleeves. Tagged 44L. Single vent. Chest 46, sleeves 26.25, shoulder 19, length 31.5. Excellent condition except for a small snag shown on the third photo. It will be easy to fix, but I don't think it would ever be noticed. Search for Chipp in AAAC or SF. This is a big time, now defunct trad company. This is the first of their items which I have seen, and it is impressive. Second and third photos are more true to color. 
$60.




























2. Jos. A. Bank Trad Blazer. Wool 3 roll 2 sack. 2 button cuffs. Chest 44, sleeve 25, shoulder 18, length 30. Nice jacket with no problems except it needs to be dry cleaned. There are a few small surface spots, but I assure you that they will easily come out with a cleaning. $25



















3. Lacoste size 6. 44 inch chest. Broken in but plenty of wear left. $12










4. Vintage LL Bean Norwegian Sweater. Size XL. This is the old made in Norway 80% wool 20% rayon model. Like new. Chest 50 inches. $40



















5. Polo Ralph Lauren Big Pony. Tagged 2XL, but the chest measures 49 which is smallish for a 2XL PRL product. You know you want it. Black, nice condition. $14.










6. Polo Ralph Lauren jacket. Blue, red pony, sized L. Slightly softened and faded with some honest wear on the cuffs. See photo. J Crew charges extra for this sort of thing. Not me. $15.



















7. Brooks Brothers must iron 
blue end on end. 16.5 - 33. Recent vintage. Nice crisp shirt with no noticeable flaws. $14










8. Polo Ralph Lauren dark green with lavender pony, XXL, 52 inch chest. $14.


----------



## hookem12387

*Burberry Balmacaan*

I bought this from TweedyDon and it unfortunately doesn't fit properly. I'm hoping to sell it for what I paid for it, $90 shipped. Here are the original pictures and description:

42L Burberry balmacaan raincoat with removeable liner and collar

This is a Made in England balmacaan coat--easier to wear than the trench, IMHO, and very "Mad Men"--and is made of the standard 51/49 cotton/poly blend on the shell, and 100% wool liner and collar; these are both detachable. (The liner zips in, the collar buttons in.) This is in excellent condition except that it has a small snag hole in the collar (shown), and a small smudge on the top of the back (this is inconspicuous, and probably easily removed with dry cleaning).

Now asking: $100

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Length (BOC): 45
Underarm from pit to cuff hem along sleeve: 18

















































The rip in the collar:


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include shipping to US. Paypal preferred.

1. Allen Edmonds Norse 14D. These shoes are in excellent condition inside and out. $38.





































2. Johnston & Murphy captoe balmorals. 11E/C. Made in Italy. They look great. Soles are strong, heel taps have protected the heels from excessive wear. Lining torn in both shoes as shown in photo. $25.


----------



## 32rollandrock

One of the below shirts has sold, the other stuff, make me an offer. Or a swap. Most any BB OCBD (especially in red university stripe) in 18x34 (no holes, stains, frays, etc.) gets the hat and remaining two shirts, each to bear own shipping costs. I also like bow ties.



32rollandrock said:


> A BB shirt, must-iron, Made in USA, in 17.5x35. Immaculate. $20 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christys driving cap, Made In England. Size 7, and perfect. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BB BD shirt, non-iron, mint condition in 17.5x36. Admit it: When you're running short and running late, it's nice to be able to throw one on and be out the door. I'll never tell. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another BB BD shirt, non-iron, also mint, in 17x36. $15 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sweaters, jacket and vest have sold. Others are going to ebay absent offers or swaps.



32rollandrock said:


> Allen Edmonds Madisons, 9C, in gorgeous condition. $50 CONUS (trees not included):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Imperials, also in 9C. Appear to have been worn maybe three times. Full disclosure, there is/was a tiny nick on the left shoe near the sole (pictured) that's been repaired. Invisible unless you're really close and really looking for it--from underneath. $40 CONUS or $80 for both this pair and the above Madisons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanovers in 10.5C, black pebblegrain. Uppers immaculate, lots of life left in soles, built like the proverbial tank. $40 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater in 42, immaculate, designed by Pringle, made by Burberry. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Paine charcoal cardigan sweater vest in 42, mint condition. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deansgate Made In USA tan camel hair vest, size 46, NWT, although tags are detached. Note that tag was attached below one pocket (arghh!), resulting in some really tiny imperfections (pictured). The back may be a bit flashy for the players here, but what the hey. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Woodlore cedar shoe trees, never used. These are the infamous trees from Costco. Unfortunately, they won't work for 8.5D's. If you need 9-12, these should work fine. $10 per pair CONUS.
> 
> Finally, a NWT Harris Tweed sack by Orvis in 44R, obtained from another forum member on this exchange. It's more like a 46R than the tagged size. Truly gorgeous: I briefly considered spending the $200 or so it would take to make it work for me until I came to my senses. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Trades, as always, are better than cash. I'm 44S (44R also works), 18/34, 36x29, 7 3/8, 8.5D and one-size-fits-all in scarves. If you have a corduroy jacket, I'm especially interested. Peace.


----------



## egerland

*Vintage Dunn & Co Harris Tweed 42R*

Gray herringbone tweed 3 btn coat, all leather buttons, $40 shipped CONUS.
Shoulder to shoulder 19"
Length from bottom of collar 30"
Armpit to armpit 21"
Sleeve length 25"


----------



## egerland

*DOBBS "Twenty" Fedora 7 1/4*

No size marked, but it is about a 7 1/8 to 7 1/4.
Overall condition is good, sweatband is a bit loose, but overall in fine vintage condition. PM if interested.
$40 shipped CONUS.
...it has a Cavanagh edge, much nicer than the bound edge on a new Biltmore I got last year.
The liner looks more like oilskin to me, since the lettering is opaque, not clear.
Unbashed, the height of the hat is 5"
Inside diameter is 22 3/8", the brim is 1 3/4 wide

The second picture shows the color better, it is a dark chocolate brown


----------



## Steve Smith

You need these ties for your "Take Ivy" look. So take all 6 of these vintage ties + one surprise tie of my choice for $30.

J Crew and LL Bean sweaters sold. All ties sold



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include shipping to US. Paypal promptly, please.
> 
> ALL TIES SOLD********I have a group of vintage ties. Most of them fit in with the early 60's Ivy League trad style. These are all labeled as 100% silk ties, except the bottom one which has no label. I'm sure it's silk too. The widest is 3 inches. Remember these are used vintage and don't expect a new tie, but they are all nice ties. I will price them individually, but I have no problem discounting them considerably if the first buyer wants them all.
> 
> 1. Mr. John "Classic". Excellent condition. $12
> 
> 2. Bivins, probably the store. It has a hexagonal metal clip at the bottom on the inside which looks like "Ronleigh" in cursive. Silk Repp. $12
> 
> 3. Beau Brummell. Very nice. $10
> 
> 4. Mayers tie for Stith's, a store in the Triad area of NC. Great trad foulard. $12
> 
> 5. Arnold Craven in High Point, NC is the store. Tag says "Hand block printed in England" The tie still has a price tag of $4. I am asking $12, what with inflation and all.
> 
> 6. No tags on this lavender and black tie. $8
> 
> This first photo gives the truest color. The 5th tie is orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. SOLD*********** Vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater size L. This is the one manufactured in Norway and made of 80% wool and 20% rayon. Measures 23.5 inches from pit to pit. These are warm and last forever. Excellent condition. $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. SOLD************J Crew multicolored wool sweater size S. Measures 21 inches across chest. Excellent condition. $15


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops and open to offers



Cardinals5 said:


> Old School (Made in the USA) JAB white/green 3/2 sack jacket in 100% silk
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 20.25"
> Sleeves: 23.5" + 1.5"
> Length: 30.75 (from bottom of collar)
> 
> Price: $24.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Not very trad, but excellent quality Hickey Freeman CHARCOAL (not black) dinner suit with black grosgrain lapels (notch). Flat front trousers - no belt loops.
> 
> Jacket
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 44
> Sleeves: 27
> Length: 33.25
> 
> Trousers
> Waist: 40
> Outseam: 44.5
> Inseam: 33 (from crotch seam)
> Rise: 12.5 (to crotch seam)
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis
> 
> Color: British Khaki
> Model: M1P (forward pleats)
> 
> Tagged: 35
> Waist: 35
> Outseam: 43
> Inseam: 32 (from crotch seam)
> Rise: 13 (to crotch seam)
> Cuffs: 1.5"
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Charleston Khakis
> 
> Color: Dark Sandy brown
> Reverse pleats
> 
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 30
> Rise 11.5
> Cuffs: 1.25
> Wales per inch: 11
> 
> Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> Brooks Brothers navy sweater vest in cotton - Sold
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt - sold
> 
> Orvis shawl collared sweater - Sold
> 
> Bullock and Jones (great store) bright red corduroys
> Country of manufacture: Italy
> 
> Tagged: 34
> Waist: 34
> Outseam: 39
> Inseam: 28.5
> Rise: 11.5
> Wales per inch: 9
> NO cuffs
> 
> Price: $17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman fall/winter weight wool suit (I can't decide if its a very heavy worsted or a light flannel, but I lean toward flannel). I have this exact same suit - wore it last Monday (see the WAYWT thread) - and love it. It's a difficult to described brown herringbone weave with a light stripe (see close-up pic for pattern and best color representation.
> 
> Condition: very good, but the vent needs a very minor repair where the stitching holding the lining to the vent came out (I could fix it if you want)(see pic)
> 
> Coat - 2B, SB
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 44
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeves: 24.5
> 
> Trousers - flat front, belt loops
> Waist: 37
> Outseam: 41.5
> Inseam: 30
> Rise 12.5
> 
> Price: $37.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## dwebber18

*Price drops and last chance before ebay*

Hey everyone, I want to give you all a final chance to take this stuff home before they have to go on ebay. 
First one is the Harris Tweed blazer in herringbone


dwebber18 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Looks like I might have found something I believe you all may be interested in finally. I found a Harris Tweed sport coat made for M.S. McClellan's here in Knoxville, TN. By the measurements I believe its a 38R but maybe a 40R. It is mainly gray with a herringbone pattern. Its also a 3/2 roll sack.
> Here are the measurements
> pit to pit: 20"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Back length: 30-31"
> $50 shipped and its yours, or make an offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a grey windowpane from Burberry. It measures out a 50R but feels like maybe a 49R on me. Its a 2 button with minimal shoulder padding. I know its not trad, but its still nice so someone might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last is another Burberry in navy hopsack/basketweave its a 2 button with minimal shoulder padding. Also measures a 50R but feels like a 49R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 shipped for each on and its yours. I'd like for these to not go on ebay, so make me an offer if you would like.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Would you mind posting a larger picture of the Harris Tweed? Thank you.


----------



## dwebber18

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Would you mind posting a larger picture of the Harris Tweed? Thank you.


As these were iphone pictures, photobucket won't let me make it any bigger. Follow to the link to my photobucket page and it will let you blow it up. Thats the only want I know how unless someone has a better idea.
https://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm15/dwebber18/For Sale Items/?action=view&current=a2fb3cfa.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*Markdowns all around!*

Price drops. Let's move this stuff!



AlanC said:


> Instant *Lacoste* wardrobe
> Size 9 (~XL, 24" chest pit to pit)
> *NOW $50* $55 delivered for the lot of three, Paypal
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* OCBD
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 36
> *NOW $20* $25 delivered
> 
> Not Trad, but if you're looking for a French cuff *Canali* shirt in size 17 (x 33.5) I'll sell you this one for $30 delivered.





AlanC said:


> *A. Vitullo* of Utica (store label)
> Scotsforth Shetland 3/2 tweed sack, hacking pockets, side vents, half-lined with paisley lining
> Estimated size: 43/44L
> 
> This is an amazing and unique vintage sportcoat. I do so wish it fit me. You will not find another like this.
> 
> *NOW $60!* $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This breast pocket blows me away:
> https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/28/img2024r.jpg
> https://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1953/img2022l.jpg





AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* woven stripe
> Made in USA--3.75"
> *NOW $15!* $20 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/411/img2056d.jpg
> 
> *Silk pocket square lot*, all with hand rolled edges
> Ferrell Reed, Robert Talbott, Ferrell Reed, unlabelled, Ashear (Ashear is made in China)
> *NOW $50 * $60 for the lot (the Talbott alone would retail for $50+)





AlanC said:


> *Southwick* navy suit
> 3/2 sack, 3/4 lined
> Estimated size: 42/43L
> 
> Below the pocket the thread has come lose on the seam. It is simply a matter of resewing the seam and not a tear.
> 
> *Steal this staple for $65!* $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 27.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> 
> Waist: 18.25" (+~1.5" to let)
> Inseam: 33" (+1.5" cuffs + 0.5" to let)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5468/img1801uu.jpg
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9959/img1811a.jpg





AlanC said:


> *Bobby Jones* cotton sweater vest
> Size: Large (chest P2P: 24")
> Great spring weight
> Bobby Jones is a high end sportswear line owned by Hickey Freeman and targeted to the golfing market. From what I could find this would likely retail in the $100 range.
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

Please note updates and price drops on remaining tweeds, below!

I also have a lovely Hardy Amies of 14, Savile Row charcoal herringbone to list later today; this is around (at a guess...) a 38R. :icon_smile:

*As always, offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have some tweeds to pass on. As always, all prices include boxed Priority shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required; no additional fees for regular PayPal payments!
> 
> *I also still have the c.44S 3/2 sack in a lovely muted blue and grey toned glen plaid available, here, now for just $35:*
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1042032&postcount=6891
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are, as always, welcome!*
> 
> *1) Magee Donegal tweed from W.P. Hine & Co., High Street, Oxford, UK.*
> 
> This is gorgeous! I remember when I bought this; I'd just given my first academic paper (at New College, Oxford) one lovely sunny April some years ago, and it won a small cash prize. Buoyed with euphoria walking down the High, I blew this (and then some!) on this jacket from the upscale tweed purveyors Hine's.... which I then wore very, very sparingly.
> 
> So, it's time for someone else to enjoy this...
> 
> This is a really beautiful Donegal tweed; my pictures don't do it justice at all. It's tailored by Magee expressly for Hines, and is fully lined in lovely dark moss green. It has a single vent and a three button front (it's Irish, so not a 3/2 I'm afraid), and is in excellent condition, EXCEPT that it got snagged slightly on one shoulder by a wire hanger when it was in my closet; the small resulting hole would be a very easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner, especially since the nature of the tweed means that darning would be fine, rather than reweaving.
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 40/42R:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.75)
> Length: 30.25
> 
> *Now asking just $40*
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfom.jpg/
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoy.jpg/
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/
> 
> Tiny hanger snag (easily fixed):
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoj.jpg/
> 
> *2) Eagle Clothes herringbone tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed.*
> 
> Another lovely wardrobe staple! Classic brown herringbone with beautiful, subtle Harris striping and flecks of colour mixed in. Half lined and single vent.
> 
> This is tagged a 42R, but it runs small; I believe that this measures to a 40R, or maybe even a 38R:
> 
> Chest: 20.75
> Sleeve: 24.25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30.5
> 
> *Now asking $35*
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoq.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfok.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfod.jpg/
> 
> *4) Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed, thank you!*


----------



## dwebber18

HSM gold trumpeter in grey windowpane tagged 40R. It's a 2 button with minimal padding. Apparently they know what that is so the price is higher than normal so I'll have to do $75 shipped to you or make an offer. I'm on my phone today but I have an upclose if you want it just PM me your email. Because of the price I didn't get it but will go back. 
















also there were a couple of Corbin suits and coats. Of anyone is interested I'll go back measue and take pictures for you. I think they were all shades of brown with a grey I think. Last thing were 2 Harris tweed blazers. Both were shades of grey in herringbone with burgundy, blue and I think purple in them. I'll be out awhile longer so PM me your email and what you want more info on and I'll go back


----------



## Cardinals5

Old school Orvis wintertime GTH chamois cloth (100% cotton) shirt (Made in the USA)

Condition: Perfect, never worn

Tagged: Medium (more like a large)
Chest: 46
Sleeves 35 (from middle of back)

Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Pendleton Pure Virgin Wool shirt (Made in the USA)

Condition: I've worn it 2-3 times - perfect condition

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 33.5" (from middle of back)

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


SOUTH CAROLINA THEMED TIES!!!

M. Dumas & Sons (great Charleston clothier) 100% woven silk, Made in USA, fabric from Italy

Color: Royal blue
Width at widest point: 4"

Price: 18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Zianetti 100% woven silk, Made in USA, fabric from Italy

Color: Orange
Width at widest point: 3 3/8ths

Price: 18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Private Stock bow tie. Hand-made, 100% silk, but made in China.

Color: Sky blue
The quality on this is mediocre

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

*$65 Barbour! Also size L Gloverall duffle, 42 Woolrich mackinaw*

My closet clearing continues! I've priced these coats cheaply, just to move them quickly....

All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and Paypal fees. Personal payments are preferred, but not required! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost--but please note that these coats are all HEAVY.

*Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are always welcome!*

*1) Size 42 Made in England Gloverall duffle.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) 42 Woolrich Mackinaw jacket*

This is a classic! It has four buttoned pockets on the front, two hand-warmer pockets on the front, and a full-length back pocket. It's lined in heavy chamois-type cotton, and is 100% wool on the shell. (Although note there's no fabric listed.) It has a minor a beautifully repaired tear on the front (this is almost invisible now), and the start of a tiny fray near the shoulder in the liner (both shown). Tagged 42 and runs true.

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 (runs longer owing to shoulder width)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 20

*Asking $50*

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats006.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats009.jpg/

https://img503.imageshack.us/i/coats008.jpg/

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats010.jpg/

Flaws:

Professionally repaired tear:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats007.jpg/

Tiny fray by collar on interior:

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats011.jpg/

*3) 44 Barbour Burghley*

This is a discontinued model, so get this while you can! This has the older tartan liner, and NO LOGO on the pocket. This is a Good condition; it does have some fraying on the pocket edges (shown), and a small tear on the underside of one sleeve. (This is easily repaired and I'll include Barbour repair materials for this; it can't be seen when the coat is worn.) There also also a few other pinpricks in the sleeve (all shown).

This is the classic sage green version.

Asking just *$65*, as it's now far too big for me!

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/coats012.jpg/

https://img503.imageshack.us/i/coats016.jpg/

https://img503.imageshack.us/i/coats013.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/coats015.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats014.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris Tweed overcoat and Vintage Kent travel clothes brush/hanger*

*Both claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Steve Smith

^^^^Really cool stuff!


----------



## Steve Smith

*$12 SALE, Wife says I have too much stuff*

Each LOT is $12. Two lots for $20. PLUS pick a free tie from the bottom group. Unless otherwise stated, all items are free of rips, stains, snags, etc.

1. LL Bean green narrow wale cords. W33 L29.75, Excellent condition. These are a rich dark green, the camera doesn't seem to show it. See above for price.










2. Brooks Brother Golden Fleece. Orange. Size L. Tag cut.










3. Polo Ralph Lauren Andrews Chinos. W33 L30. These are worn on the cuffs and the edges of the pockets. J Crew charges extra for that.










4. SOLD********* Two XL Eddie Bauer cotton SS shirts in tradly material.
Excellent condition.










5. Orvis shirt, XL, like new. Chest 54 inches.










6. Brooks Brothers 346 lt blue linen shirt. Size L. Chest 50










7. J Crew blue end on end LS shirt. Size XL. Chest 50.










8. Three shirts. Tagged 16.5x34 on the Ike Behars and 16-R on the Forsyth of Canada. These are decent shirts but show some wear or imperfections. The worst of the wear is shown in the second pic on the cuff of one IB. The other IB is less worn. The Forsyth is not particularly worn, but has some imperfections in the weave that make it look like a second to me.



















Free ties with order all of these are Nautica or Tommy Hilfiger and all are in excellent condition. When you request a tie, please give me the number of the tie based upon position from left to right. Give at least one alternate choice in case your first choice is already spoken for. If you order two items pick 2 ties. TIE #3 GONE.


----------



## Georgia

Quite a bit for sale - I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item.

Please PM if interested.

1. *Nettleton Longwings.* These are in excellent shape. I would rate the uppers a 9 out of 10, and the soles an 8.5 out of 10. Size 9D.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/007hubj.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/008ng.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/011ths.jpg/https://img3.imageshack.us/i/009my.jpg/

2. *R.M. Williams Craftsman Boots.* These are in excellent shape - hardly worn. They are listed a size 7G W - the measurements are: 11 1.8" outsole length, 4" at the widest outsole length.
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img63.imageshack.us/i/002zio.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/003vg.jpg/https://img682.imageshack.us/i/005my.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/004syo.jpg/

3. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Gray Wool Pants.* Like-new condition. Dark gray with brown suede detailing on the front pockets. Flat front with no cuff. Size 38 x 32 (hand measured 39" waist x 12" rise x 32" inseam).
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/046q.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/043ns.jpg/

4. *Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack Blazer.* Extremely nice - no signs of wear. 3/2 sack style, soft shoulders. Gray flannel. Noted a size 42L (hand measured 18.5" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 32.5" length (from the bottom of the collar), and 21.75" pit to pit).
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img69.imageshack.us/i/040p.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/042oj.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/041tc.jpg/

5. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer.* Perfect condition. 3/2 sack style, soft shoulders. No size noted (hand measured 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves (2" available to lengthen), 31" length (from the bottom of the collar), and 23.5" pit to pit), so about a 44R(?).
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:

6. L*ong Sleeve Madras Shirts* - All are size Large.

Details (top-bottom)
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/024pz.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/025jt.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/026fq.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/027tec.jpg/
a. Ralph Lauren - Size L (26" chest - USA made)
b. Ralph Lauren 'Blake' - Size L (26" chest - Made in India)
c. Johnny Walker (Atlanta Men's store) - Size L (24" chest (Made in Hong Kong w/ Indian Madras) - small repaired tear (see last picture)
*Asking $40 for the set shipped CONUS*

7. *Ralph Lauren Custom Fit OCBD.* Size XL. Perfect condition.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/035q.jpg/

8. *Orvis Short Sleeve Madras Shirt.* Perfect condition. Size XL.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/029uz.jpg/

9. *Brooks Brothers Multi-colored Striped OCBD.* Perfect condition. Size Medium.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/031ib.jpg/

10. *Ralph Lauren 'Made in India' Madras Pop-Over Long Sleeve Shirt.* Perfect condition. Size Medium (22.5" chest).
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/033hz.jpg/

11. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Non-Iron OCBD.* Perfect condition. Size 15.5 x 33.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/037hu.jpg/

12. *Vineyard Vines Belt.* Worn once (by me). Bull design. Size 36.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/022ze.jpg/

13. *Tie Lot*

Details (L-R)
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/018ekn.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019mp.jpg/
A. Ralph Lauren for Neiman Marcus
B. Nazareno Gabrielli
C. Vineyard Vines NWOT - Eggs
D. Vineyard Vines NWT - American Flags
*Asking $25 for all four shipped CONUS*

Please PM if interested.


----------



## The Deacon

Those Nettleton Longwings are the best built, most desireable Pebble grains I've encountered. Better than vintage Hanover, vintage Florsheim, AE McNeil or similar Alden.


----------



## AlanC

^Ditto on the Nettletons. Whoever buys those will be thankful. I wish that RL popover was a wee bit smaller in the chest.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reductions: Summer Stuff*

Price Reductions

Southwick blue/white seersucker pants. Size 35X32. *$20* shipped CONUS SOLD Pending Payment

Leatherman motif belt with brown leather. Blue ribbon with sailboats. Size 40 (for 38 inch waist). $10 shipped CONUS. Sold Pending Payment

[/quote]


----------



## Steve Smith

*Ralph Lauren Polo Blowout*

All are in excellent condition. Prices include US shipping. Each item is $15 or Two for $25.


1. SOLD********* Ralph Lauren Polo Blake. Madras, XL, chest 53, like new.










2. Ralph Lauren Polo, Madras, Size L, Chest 51.










3. SOLD********* RL Polo. No pony. Madras 3 button pullover. Short sleeve. Size M.










4. RL Polo. Blake, L, dk blue. Chest 54, shoulder 21.










5. RL Polo. McMeel model. Cotton, not madras. Pony on pocket. Size L. Chest 52, shoulder 21.










6. RL Polo. Yarmouth, white with dark blue and light blue stripes, 17- 34/35.










7. NWOT RL Polo Blake. Red on white. Short sleeves. XL.










8. NWOT RL Polo Blake. Green on white. Short sleeves. XL.










9. RL Polo Blake. Dark blue, short sleeves.










10. SOLD**********RL Polo golf jacket. Dark Blue. Some wear and fading around the edges and on the cuffs. Size L.










11. RL Polo big pony. Tagged 2XL. 49 inch chest.










12. SOLD*******Ralph Lauren Polo Indian Madras jacket. Chest 35, shoulders 15, sleeve 22.75, length 26.75. Very nice jacket with no problems.


----------



## jpickens

Hey guys found this HSM GT today. It's in immaculate condition, very nice fabric pretty much stole it for $15 will ship CONUS for $25. The jacket is tagged at 48L measures 27" Sleeves, 34" Back, Trousers have a 40" waist and a 32" inseam, cuffed with 1.5" to let. Hope this works for someone out there it truly is a nice piece. There is only one very very small flaw I tried to capture it as best as I could. One of the seams on the front breast pocket has a loose thread it's the one closest to the lapel; it is virtually unnoticeable. I'm sure it would take a tailor no more that a couple minutes to repair. Anyway just thought i'd let you know. By the way I'm a 24 year old bible college student living on a very tight income, but still prefer to dress with some class. So "thrifting" has really become my only option as I would much rather wear a high quality gently worn suit rather than pay $200 dollars for an ill fitting Stafford of Hagar suit that i'll wear out in a year or two. So if you gents would please keep your eye out for me it would be greatly appreciated! I wear a 38L-40L, 25.5" sleeves, and 32X31 trousers. Thank you all in advance. 
__________________


----------



## CMDC

This is a 100% cashmere chocolate brown topcoat. Its from Sterling Lindner, which from what I've been able to ascertain, was a venerable Cleveland department store, which closed in 1968. Despite its age, this coat is in fantastic condition.

$110 conus

It is tagged 44 long.

Measurements:

Chest 50
Length 45 from top of collar
Sleeve 27
Shoulder 21


----------



## MDunle3199

I spotted but did not buy a camel color Lodenfrey Toggle Coat. My guess it was a 44/46. If anyone is interested please let me know and I'll try to get it tomorrow.


----------



## AlanC

^My duffel is a Lodenfrey, and is fantastic. Somebody needs to grab that!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Woolrich Heavy Wool Coat Size 44*

Green Woolrich heavy wool coat available. Tagged Size 44. Like a toggle coat but with two rows of leather buttons and wool tabs to close. Comes with detachable hood.

Asking $80 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## iclypso

Sorry for the huge pics initially: meant to hit preview and accidentally published instead. My apologies. Please see the repost below.


----------



## Pentheos

^^^ You needn't post such huge pictures.


----------



## iclypso

Hello Gents (and Ladies),
Time to part with a few things that don't get enough use. All prices include shipping. I'm open to offers/trades!!! Let me know if you have any questions or would like to see more pictures. I'll be posting some jackets (around size 42S) and a sweater or two soon. Thanks for looking!

Two ties: Robert Talbott (pink) and JZ Richards (green) - asking $18/tie shipped
Both are heavy silk construction in great condition.
https://img132.imageshack.us/i/dscn0020l.jpg/
https://img132.imageshack.us/i/dscn0022w.jpg/
https://img33.imageshack.us/i/dscn0021y.jpg/
https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dscn0025gb.jpg/
https://img46.imageshack.us/i/dscn0026ti.th.jpg/

15 1/2R Vineyard Vines shirt - $30
No stains, in great shape. Worn ~6 times.
https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dscn0028o.th.jpg/
https://img195.imageshack.us/i/dscn0029w.jpg/
https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscn0036l.th.jpg/

LL Bean black loafers - size 9 1/2 EE asking $50 (what I paid)
I bought these used off this forum but they're a little too big for me. I've never worn them outside - they're in outstanding condition.
https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscn0066f.th.jpg/
https://img132.imageshack.us/i/dscn0068p.th.jpg/

Finally, a pair of Allen Edmonds loafers - size 9 E asking $50 (less than what I paid)
These ones were a little too tight for me. A small scuff or two but nothing that can't polish out.  Overall in great shape.
https://img46.imageshack.us/i/dscn0078p.th.jpg/
https://img132.imageshack.us/i/dscn0081v.th.jpg/
https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dscn0083ch.th.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Please paypal promptly.

1.  SOLD*********Southwick jacket. A trad staple. 3 roll 2. Single vent. Excellent condition, no flaws. Labeled 44Tall. Chest 48, sleeve 26, shoulder 19.5, length 33. $55.



















2. Brooks Brothers Cotton Poplin Suit, 3 Roll 2. Tradly grail suit. Vintage in beautiful condition. Trousers cuffed and pleated. Jacket tagged 44L, chest 46, length 32, sleeve 26 1/4. Trouser W37 L32. Single vent. $45. Absolutely a steal at this price.



















3. Brooks Brothers Brooksgate khaki jacket. This is the washable kind, great for travel and casual wear. Probably is an orphan suit coat, but I think it works alone just fine. Chest 46, Shoulder 18.5, Sleeve 26.25, Length 31.5. $22



















4. Beautiful Hart Schaffner & Marx dark blue pinstriped suit. This is a high quality suit in excellent condition. This is a cornerstone of a well rounded suit rotation. Not tagged for size but probably a 41L or a 42L. Chest45, Sleeve 25.5, Shoulder 19.5, Length 32.25. Trousers cuffed and pleated measure W34 and L32. $40



















5. Hart Schaffner & Marx houndstooth sport coat. Very nice fabric, no flaws. Chest 46, Shoulder 20, Sleeve 23.25, Length 30.5. $30


----------



## Cardinals5

Last price drop before eBay



Cardinals5 said:


> Old School (Made in the USA) JAB white/green 3/2 sack jacket in 100% silk
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 20.25"
> Sleeves: 23.5" + 1.5"
> Length: 30.75 (from bottom of collar)
> 
> Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Not very trad, but excellent quality Hickey Freeman CHARCOAL (not black) dinner suit with black grosgrain lapels (notch). Flat front trousers - no belt loops.
> 
> Jacket
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 44
> Sleeves: 27
> Length: 33.25
> 
> Trousers
> Waist: 40
> Outseam: 44.5
> Inseam: 33 (from crotch seam)
> Rise: 12.5 (to crotch seam)
> 
> Price: $25 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis
> 
> Color: British Khaki
> Model: M1P (forward pleats)
> 
> Tagged: 35
> Waist: 35
> Outseam: 43
> Inseam: 32 (from crotch seam)
> Rise: 13 (to crotch seam)
> Cuffs: 1.5"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Charleston Khakis
> 
> Color: Dark Sandy brown
> Reverse pleats
> 
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 30
> Rise 11.5
> Cuffs: 1.25
> Wales per inch: 11
> 
> Price: $18 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt in 100% cotton (non-non-iron)
> Size: 16.5 x 34
> 
> Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Bullock & Jones bright red corduroys
> 
> Waist: 34
> Inseam: 28.5
> Rise: 11.5
> Wales per inch: 9
> NO cuffs
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman fall/winter weight wool suit (I can't decide if its a very heavy worsted or a light flannel, but I lean toward flannel). I have this exact same suit - wore it last Monday (see the WAYWT thread) - and love it. It's a difficult to described brown herringbone weave with a light stripe (see close-up pic for pattern and best color representation.
> 
> Condition: very good, but the vent needs a very minor repair where the stitching holding the lining to the vent came out (I could fix it if you want)(see pic)
> 
> Coat - 2B, SB
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 44
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeves: 24.5
> 
> Trousers - flat front, belt loops
> Waist: 37
> Outseam: 41.5
> Inseam: 30
> Rise 12.5
> 
> Price: 27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

New items, price drops, and open to offers

Sulka navy blue university stripe shirt, point collar, MOP buttons, barrel cuffs

Country of manufacture: must be USA since it's not tagged

Tagged size: 16x35

Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 35"
Chest: 47"

Condition: Perfect

Price: $25.00(or $43.00 for both Sulka shirts)

Sulka light blue university stripe shirt, button down collar, button down chest pocket, thicker MOP buttons, barrel cuffs.

Country of manufacture: Italy

Tagged size: L
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 35"
Chest: 48"

Price: $25.00 (or $43 for both Sulka shirts)

Robert Talbott rep stripe ties - SOLD



Cardinals5 said:


> Old school Orvis wintertime GTH chamois cloth (100% cotton) shirt (Made in the USA)
> 
> Condition: Perfect, never worn
> 
> Tagged: Medium (more like a large)
> Chest: 46
> Sleeves 35 (from middle of back)
> 
> Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Pendleton Pure Virgin Wool shirt - SOLD
> 
> 
> SOUTH CAROLINA THEMED TIES!!!
> 
> M. Dumas & Sons (great Charleston clothier) 100% woven silk, Made in USA, fabric from Italy
> 
> Color: Royal blue
> Width at widest point: 4"
> 
> Price: 14.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Zianetti 100% woven silk, Made in USA, fabric from Italy
> 
> Color: Orange
> Width at widest point: 3 3/8ths
> 
> Price: 14.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Private Stock bow tie. Hand-made, 100% silk, but made in China.
> 
> Color: Sky blue
> The quality on this is mediocre
> 
> Price: $11.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## dwebber18

dwebber18 said:


> Hey everyone, I want to give you all a final chance to take this stuff home before they have to go on ebay.
> First one is the Harris Tweed blazer in herringbone
> 
> 
> dwebber18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone! Looks like I might have found something I believe you all may be interested in finally. I found a Harris Tweed sport coat made for M.S. McClellan's here in Knoxville, TN. By the measurements I believe its a 40R. It is mainly gray with a herringbone pattern. Its also a sack and 3/2 roll.
> Here are the measurements
> pit to pit: 20"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Back length: 30-31"
> $50 shipped and its yours, or make an offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a grey windowpane from Burberry. -SOLD
> The last is another Burberry in navy hopsack/basketweave -SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> The Harris Tweed jacket is still available, please buy it before it has to go to ebay.
Click to expand...


----------



## memphislawyer

Will trade for Caswell Massey soaps, ties, maybe other cuff links, or priced at $37 shipped CONUS for both or $20.00 a piece shipped CONUS


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices on the remaining items:

3. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Gray Wool Pants.* Like-new condition. Dark gray with brown suede detailing on the front pockets. Flat front with no cuff. Size 38 x 32 (hand measured 39" waist x 12" rise x 32" inseam).
*Asking $30 => $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/046q.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/043ns.jpg/

5. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer.* Perfect condition. 3/2 sack style, soft shoulders. No size noted (hand measured 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves (2" available to lengthen), 31" length (from the bottom of the collar), and 23.5" pit to pit), so about a 44R(?).
*Asking $50 => $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:

6. L*ong Sleeve Madras Shirts* - All are size Large.

Details (top-bottom)
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/024pz.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/025jt.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/026fq.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/027tec.jpg/
a. Ralph Lauren - Size L (26" chest - USA made)
b. Ralph Lauren 'Blake' - Size L (26" chest - Made in India)
c. Johnny Walker (Atlanta Men's store) - Size L (24" chest (Made in Hong Kong w/ Indian Madras) - small repaired tear (see last picture)
*Asking $40 => $30 for the set shipped CONUS*

7. *Ralph Lauren Custom Fit OCBD.* Size XL. Perfect condition.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/035q.jpg/

8. *Orvis Short Sleeve Madras Shirt.* Perfect condition. Size XL.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/029uz.jpg/

9. *Brooks Brothers Multi-colored Striped OCBD.* Perfect condition. Size Medium.
*Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/031ib.jpg/

11. *Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Non-Iron OCBD.* Perfect condition. Size 15.5 x 33.
*Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/037hu.jpg/

12. *Vineyard Vines Belt.* Worn once (by me). Bull design. Size 36.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/022ze.jpg/

13. *Tie Lot*

Details (L-R)
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/018ekn.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/019mp.jpg/
A. Ralph Lauren for Neiman Marcus
B. Nazareno Gabrielli
C. Vineyard Vines NWOT - Eggs
D. Vineyard Vines NWT - American Flags
*Asking $25 => $20 for all four shipped CONUS*

Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 38 R/S Hardy Amies of 14 Savile Row herringbone tweed*

I have a lovely herringbone tweed from Hardy Amies of 14, Savile Row to pass on--priced for quick sale!

This is a lovely jacket, and I believe that it's fully canvassed. (It certainly passes the "pinch test".) The tweed is a lovely charcoal herringbone with very occasional and very subtle tiny flecks of crimson scattered throughout. It is fully lined and single vented. The buttons how some patina, as pictured, and there's a very small "hanger snag" on the top of the shoulder (pictured); this could be readily be repaired by any alterations tailor or competent dry-cleaner, since owing to the nature of dark herringbone tweed and the location of the snag it won't really require re-weaving.

I believe that this is c.38 S or R, but please check measurements.

*Asking $35 shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Please PM with interest and offers*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Length (BOC): 29.5

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/hardyamies002.jpg/

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/hardyamies001.jpg/

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/hardyamies003.jpg/

*Button patina, and subtle colour flecks:*

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/hardyamies004.jpg/

*Tiny hanger snag on shoulder:*

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/hardyamies005z.jpg/


----------



## cvac

*American Optical Aviator Sunglasses for sale*








For sale here I have a pair of brand new American Optical Aviator Sunglasses, 55mm size in Polished Chrome. These are the real deal, made in USA, with non-polarized lenses and bayonet temples. Used by the USAF. They come in the original box with carrying case and will be packed and shipped well. In case anyone is wondering, I'm not making any profit off this deal.

Measurements in millimeters:

LENS HORIZONTAL: 55

DISTANCE BETWEEN LENSES (BRIDGE MEASUREMENT): 20

TEMPLE LENGTH: 140

*Payment must be made by instant Paypal bank transfer from a Verified Paypal Account. Shipping must be to a confirmed address in the 48 Continental United States. No PO Boxes.*

*I'm asking $43 shipped for these. *Insurance and delivery confirmation are available at actual USPS cost.

PICS AT THE LINK BELOW:

https://img267.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=e1dd582bdbb512637436430.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reduction*

Now $30 shipped CONUS



TDI GUY said:


> Still in the process of photographing and measuring a number of items. In the meantime, here is a nice J.Press Donegal Mist Tweed that I acquired from TweedyDon. It's in great shape and includes DC on the label, to give you some idea of vintage. It has also been recently dry cleaned, as you can tell by the tag. It's tagged 43R but I had it altered (sleeves let out, sides taken in) and now its closer to a 42 or even a 41. Alas, it still doesn't quite work, so it's time to let it go.
> 
> J.Press Donegal Mist Tweed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21.5
> Waist: 20.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 19
> Length (BOC Down): 30.5
> 
> Asking what I paid: $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> I am also open to trades. I am currently on the hunt for a green herringbone tweed sport coat. 3/2 sack, natural shoulder, etc., of course. I am typically a size 41R in Brooks and Press, but can sometimes make a 42R work. Let me know if you've got one you'd like to get rid of.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Price Reductions*

Price reductions marked below - first and final before eBay.



TDI GUY said:


> Brooksease Gray Suit
> 
> 3/2 Sack. Classic Gray. In excellent shape except for some wear marks on the lining where braces rubbed. Will not show when worn. Trousers are flat front and cuffed. Purchased from fellow forum member but was just a tad too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24. 5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 31
> Pants Waist: 35
> Inseam: 28
> Rise: 11.5
> 
> $65 shipped CONUS
> Now $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> Rugby Chino Sport Coat
> 
> 3/2.5 darted. Unstructured. Working buttonholes on sleeve. Patch pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21.5
> Waist: 20
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS
> Now $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> J.Press Lightweight Wool (or possibly Wool/Silk blend) Sport Coat
> 
> Like New Condition. 3/2 Sack. Fully Lined. Tagged 41R but please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21.75
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 31
> 
> $60 shipped
> Now $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> Brooks Tweed
> 
> NOS Purchased from eBay. Tag removed but never wore. 3/2 Sack. Patch/Flap Hip Pockets. Fully Lined. Leather Buttons. Beautiful Fabric: Brown Herringbone Tweed with Khaki and Olive Windowpane. Pics don't do it justice. Tagged 42R but please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> $65 shipped CONUS
> Now $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> J.Press Flannel Suit
> 
> 3/2 Sack. Like New Condition. Mid Gray with Light Gray Pinstripe. Lighter Weight Flannel. Fully Lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Tagged 42R but please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> Pants Waist: 36
> Inseam: 30
> Rise: 10.5
> 
> $85 shipped CONUS
> Now $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> Polo Congressman Classic Sport Coat
> 
> This was a heartbreaker. After reading the glowing reviews of this jacket here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69982&highlight=congressman+classic I was thrilled to find this. It lives up to the hype in everyway, except it just doesn't work on me. Purchased new. Removed tags but never wore outside of house. Tags no longer attached but still in pocket. 3/2.5 Darted. Silk with partial lining. Beautiful Brown/Cream Herringbone Pattern. Virtually no shoulder padding. Tagged 42R but runs slim. Please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> $90 shipped CONUS
> Now $80 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include shipping to US. Paypal preferred. Please refer to item purchased in paypal comments.

1. NWT Ralph Lauren 100% wool patchwork tie. $40



















2. Maybe not trad yet, but a cool piece of gear.........USN / USMC Cold Weather Flight Jacket. Size XL. Nomex material which is flame resistant. These are special issue for aircrew when deploying to extreme cold environments. Warm and comfortable. Excellent used condition. Nametag not included. $45


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining tweeds! Offers welcome!*

*Updates and prices drops--and offers very welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have some tweeds to pass on. As always, all prices include boxed Priority shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required; no additional fees for regular PayPal payments!
> 
> *I also still have the c.44S 3/2 sack in a lovely muted blue and grey toned glen plaid available, NOW $35, here:*
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1042032&postcount=6891
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are, as always, welcome!*
> 
> *1) Magee Donegal tweed from W.P. Hine & Co., High Street, Oxford, UK.*
> 
> This is gorgeous! I remember when I bought this; I'd just given my first academic paper (at New College, Oxford) one lovely sunny April some years ago, and it won a small cash prize. Buoyed with euphoria walking down the High, I blew this (and then some!) on this jacket from the upscale tweed purveyors Hine's.... which I then wore very, very sparingly.
> 
> So, it's time for someone else to enjoy this...
> 
> This is a really beautiful Donegal tweed; my pictures don't do it justice at all. It's tailored by Magee expressly for Hines, and is fully lined in lovely dark moss green. It has a single vent and a three button front (it's Irish, so not a 3/2 I'm afraid), and is in excellent condition, EXCEPT that it got snagged slightly on one shoulder by a wire hanger when it was in my closet; the small resulting hole would be a very easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner, especially since the nature of the tweed means that darning would be fine, rather than reweaving.
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 40/42R:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.75)
> Length: 30.25
> 
> *Now Asking just $40*
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfom.jpg/
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoy.jpg/
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/
> 
> Tiny hanger snag (easily fixed):
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoj.jpg/
> 
> *2) Eagle Clothes herringbone tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed.*
> 
> Another lovely wardrobe staple! Classic brown herringbone with beautiful, subtle Harris striping and flecks of colour mixed in. Half lined and single vent.
> 
> This is tagged a 42R, but it runs small; I believe that this measures to a 40R, or maybe even a 38R:
> 
> Chest: 20.75
> Sleeve: 24.25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30.5
> 
> *Now Asking $35*
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoq.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfok.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfod.jpg/
> 
> *4) Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

All Sold


----------



## Cardinals5

Last drops before eBay - make me an offer!



Cardinals5 said:


> Old school Orvis wintertime GTH chamois cloth (100% cotton) shirt (Made in the USA)
> 
> Condition: Perfect, never worn
> 
> Tagged: Medium (more like a large)
> Chest: 46
> Sleeves 35 (from middle of back)
> 
> Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> SOUTH CAROLINA THEMED TIES!!!
> 
> M. Dumas & Sons (great Charleston clothier) 100% woven silk, Made in USA, fabric from Italy
> 
> Color: Royal blue
> Width at widest point: 4"
> 
> Price: 12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> Private Stock bow tie. Hand-made, 100% silk, but made in China.
> 
> Color: Sky blue
> The quality on this is mediocre
> 
> Price: $8.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - Woolrich Coat*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Green Woolrich heavy wool coat available. Tagged Size 44. Like a toggle coat but with two rows of leather buttons and wool tabs to close. Comes with detachable hood.
> 
> Asking $70 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

^That Woolrich is one cool coat!

Measurements and a couple of pictures added!

Some great items here. I'm doing a little TweedyDonesque pruning, as well as some 'new' items that have come my way.

NWOT *Brooks Brothers* rain shell
Tagged Size: Large (estimated size: 44/46R)
100% cotton

Complete with extra buttons and rear vent still tacked shut.

Tradlier and more convenient than a trench. Great for spring or layer underneath in cooler weather.

$100 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, pit to pit: 25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 36.5"










*Woolrich* Mackinaw
Tagged size: 38

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

A great classic vintage piece, quilted lining, rear game pocket. The plaid is much more muted in person. There is some fraying at the cuffs, and one missing button (at the bottom). I bought this for myself but it's too tight in the shoulders for me otherwise I'd never sell it.

Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23"
Shoulder: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"

*Brooks Brothers* tweed sportcoat
Tagged size: 38S
Made in USA

$55 delivered

Not a 3/2, but a fantastic tweed with patch pockets including a patch breast pocket.

Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder:
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 22.75"










*SOLD!* Sawyer of Napa shearling coat
Tagged size: 40 (fits trim)
Made in USA

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Sawyer of Napa was _the_ top tier American shearling company. Retail prices were astronomical; this would likely retail for $2500+. See this thread to learn more. I have one of these already, decided I should buy another, but don't need two, need to trim the outerwear closet a bit. You've never experienced warm until you try shearling!


----------



## dwebber18

I like that BB overcoat Alan. Too bad its not my size :icon_pale:


----------



## mjc

I've PM'd for the shearling...


----------



## CMDC

Price Reduction: $85 conus



CMDC said:


> This is a 100% cashmere chocolate brown topcoat. Its from Sterling Lindner, which from what I've been able to ascertain, was a venerable Cleveland department store, which closed in 1968. Despite its age, this coat is in fantastic condition.
> 
> $110 conus
> 
> It is tagged 44 long.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest 50
> Length 45 from top of collar
> Sleeve 27
> Shoulder 21


----------



## dwebber18

CMDC said:


> Price Reduction: $85 conus


So when laid flat the jacket measures 25" armpit to armpit?


----------



## CMDC

^Correct.


----------



## dwebber18

*2 pairs of wingtips 8B and 8.5B*

Hey everyone, I found 2 pair of cordovan colored wingtips today for you to take a look at. I didn't see any tears or scuffs on either and they both appear to be in pretty good shape with some good wear left to them.

First we have a pair of AEs in 8B shell cordovan wingtips. Cardinals5 was kind enough to look up the model number for me and he says that they are the Cambridge model in Black Cherry shell cordovan manufactured in the mid 1990s. The store that has these likes to mark stuff up because they aren't stupid so I would have to do $75 shipped on these. I haven't bought these yet so please let me know as soon as you can so I can go back and get them for whoever wants them before they are gone.































Next is a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperials wingtips in cordovan color in size 8.5B It looks like these sat in a closet with another pair on top of them which is why the top is flared a bit, but when they are laced I doubt it will be a problem. These I can have shipped to you for $35























Please let me know ASAP if anyone wants them!


----------



## TradMichael

NOS vintage James Pringle lambswool argyle sweater vest, made in Scotland. Original tags! Tag is hand marked "Style P212, Size 44, Shade 6 Mid Grey" 44in (112cm). Hand wash or dry clean.

Excellent condition with no noted defects. SOLD

Gorgeous Brooks Brothers classic lightweight wash and wear 3/2 sack suit. Classic grey. Made in USA. Marked 41L 35 7761. Measurements:

Shoulders: approx 18"
Pits: approx 20.5"
Sleeves: approx 25"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 31.5"

Waist:approx 35"
Outseam:approx 44"
Inseam:approx 33"
Rise:approx 11.5"

Excellent condition. The trousers are flat front and not cuffed. There's approx. 3" of extra fabric beneath the hem. The closeup of the button shows the color of the suit most accurately---I'd said Navy at first but I think it's really classic grey. There is some blue striping in it. Also, previous owner's name has been written inside the waistband probably for laundering purposes. No noted defects or flaws, just the few typical signs inside of normal wear: some slight discoloration on the inside waistband and some pilling on the inside pockets but these don't affect its looks or useability at all. SOLD

Orvis corduroy 3/2 sack jacket. Flannel lined, natural shoulder. From the super preppy (in the 80s, now defunct) Gordon of Philadelphia [see for a good story and pic of the absolutely Audrey-Hepburnesque Ursula Gogel Gordon, whose company "caters to New England suburbanites"]. The "Made Expressly For" tag is blank for "Mr" and "Date," so you can personalize it yourself!

I _think_ this is about a 40/41 (because if it were only a touch bigger I'd be keeping it!), but please see measurements:

Shoulders: approx 17"
Pits: approx 22"
Sleeves: approx 25"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 32"

Excellent condition with no noted defects. Asking $40 ppd CONUS

Authentic Irish tweed! Traditional Donegal tweed made by Triona designs and sold only in their Ardara shop in the county of Donegal (and also, lately, via their website). Pure New Wool. Lining 100% viscose. Bright white lining in the sleeves---the jacket appears brand new, as both front flap pockets are still loosely sewn shut. Tagged 52R which is US 42R. Meaurements:

Shoulders: approx 18" 
Pits: approx 21"
Sleeves: approx 23"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 30"

Excellent condition, no noted defects. Asking $35 ppd CONUS

Beautiful bespoke Savile Row jacket by Anthony J Hewitt. Nice very thick, quality fabric. Note the flap pockets and cuff buttons ... and the measurements:

Shoulders: 19"
Pits: approx 22"
Sleeves: approx 22"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 29.5"

Excellent shape, no noted defects. Asking $35 ppd CONUS

Orvis short sleeved cotton button-down madras shirt. 100% cotton, made in India. Size L.

Excellent shape, no noted defects. Asking $20 ppd CONUS

Brooks Brothers Makers 16-4 classic red university stripe OCBD, made in USA

Excellent shape, no noted defects. Asking $20 ppd CONUS

Summer weight machine washable Brooks Brothers classic sack jacket, very lightweight cotton/poly blend with all the trad hallmarks: 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, single vent, undarted, two buttons on the cuff, etc. Estimated at about a 44 but please see measurements:

Shoulders: approx 19.5"
Pits: approx 25"
Sleeves: appox 25.5"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 30.5"

Excellent shape, no noted defects, appears unworn---remnants of sticker tag still on lapel. Asking $35 ppd CONUS

NOS vintage 1960s cotton socks in a dark chocolate brown color. English rib, reinforced heel and toe, marked size 13. Made in USA.

New old stock, with original label and price tag affixed. Asking $5 ppd CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

Press Donegal Mist, Flannel Suit and Sport Coat have all been SOLD.

Brooksease Suit, BB Tweed, Rugby Jacket and Polo Sport Coat all still available.

Feel free to make me an offer.

Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> Brooksease Gray Suit
> 
> 3/2 Sack. Classic Gray. In excellent shape except for some wear marks on the lining where braces rubbed. Will not show when worn. Trousers are flat front and cuffed. Purchased from fellow forum member but was just a tad too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24. 5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 31
> Pants Waist: 35
> Inseam: 28
> Rise: 11.5
> 
> $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> Rugby Chino Sport Coat
> 
> 3/2.5 darted. Unstructured. Working buttonholes on sleeve. Patch pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21.5
> Waist: 20
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> J.Press Lightweight Wool (or possibly Wool/Silk blend) Sport Coat
> 
> Like New Condition. 3/2 Sack. Fully Lined. Tagged 41R but please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21.75
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 31
> 
> $60 shipped
> 
> Brooks Tweed
> 
> NOS Purchased from eBay. Tag removed but never wore. 3/2 Sack. Patch/Flap Hip Pockets. Fully Lined. Leather Buttons. Beautiful Fabric: Brown Herringbone Tweed with Khaki and Olive Windowpane. Pics don't do it justice. Tagged 42R but please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> J.Press Flannel Suit
> 
> 3/2 Sack. Like New Condition. Mid Gray with Light Gray Pinstripe. Lighter Weight Flannel. Fully Lined. Pants Flat Front and Cuffed. Tagged 42R but please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> Pants Waist: 36
> Inseam: 30
> Rise: 10.5
> 
> $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> Polo Congressman Classic Sport Coat
> 
> This was a heartbreaker. After reading the glowing reviews of this jacket here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69982&highlight=congressman+classic I was thrilled to find this. It lives up to the hype in everyway, except it just doesn't work on me. Purchased new. Removed tags but never wore outside of house. Tags no longer attached but still in pocket. 3/2.5 Darted. Silk with partial lining. Beautiful Brown/Cream Herringbone Pattern. Virtually no shoulder padding. Tagged 42R but runs slim. Please see measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> $90 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## a4audi08

ties are 1/$12, 2/$20
shirts are $20 shipped

from L to R: HSM, keith daniels, polo, BB, BB)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour now $60! Woolrich now $45!*

This is possibly the only $60 Barbour in this condition you'll see! 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues! I've priced these coats cheaply, just to move them quickly....
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and Paypal fees. Personal payments are preferred, but not required! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost--but please note that these coats are all HEAVY.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are always welcome!*
> 
> *1) Size 42 Made in England Gloverall duffle.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) 42 Woolrich Mackinaw jacket*
> 
> This is a classic! It has four buttoned pockets on the front, two hand-warmer pockets on the front, and a full-length back pocket. It's lined in heavy chamois-type cotton, and is 100% wool on the shell. (Although note there's no fabric listed.) It has a minor a beautifully repaired tear on the front (this is almost invisible now), and the start of a tiny fray near the shoulder in the liner (both shown). Tagged 42 and runs true.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 23 (runs longer owing to shoulder width)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 20
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats006.jpg/
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats009.jpg/
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/i/coats008.jpg/
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats010.jpg/
> 
> Flaws:
> 
> Professionally repaired tear:
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats007.jpg/
> 
> Tiny fray by collar on interior:
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats011.jpg/
> 
> *3) 44 Barbour Burghley*
> 
> This is a discontinued model, so get this while you can! This has the older tartan liner, and NO LOGO on the pocket. This is a Good condition; it does have some fraying on the pocket edges (shown), and a small tear on the underside of one sleeve. (This is easily repaired and I'll include Barbour repair materials for this; it can't be seen when the coat is worn.) There also also a few other pinpricks in the sleeve (all shown).
> 
> This is the classic sage green version.
> 
> Asking just *$60*, as it's now far too big for me!
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/coats012.jpg/
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/i/coats016.jpg/
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/i/coats013.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/coats015.jpg/
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats014.jpg/
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats023.jpg/


----------



## dwebber18

Tweedy, why oh why couldn't you have been a bigger man to start with.


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Polo Sport Anorak (XL)!*

As part of an ongoing closet cull, I have a great POLO SPORT anorak (sized XL) for sale. Its face is 65% acrylic, 30% polyester, and 5% modacrylic. Its back is 100% polyester. It's in perfect condition and only been worn a few times! Its measurements are as follows:

Length: 29.5"
Armpit to armpit: 26.5"
Sleeves: 25"

Like everything I own, this comes from a smoke-free, pet-free home.

Asking only *$35 shipped CONUS*.

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img0232s.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img0230kf.jpg/

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0231tx.jpg/

Interested? Send me a PM!


----------



## wnh

Price cuts.

*Tie lot 1:*

Left to right:
Oakton Ltd. navy/green repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
Wm. Chelsea navy w/ white seal emblem. 100% silk.
Jos. A. Bank Argyle & Sutherland repp. 100% silk.
*$15 shipped*. ($5 per tie)

*Tie lot 2:*

Left to right:
Robert Talbott brown/green/ecru repp. 100% silk, hand sewn in USA.
Atkinsons Irish Poplin navy/black/green. 50% silk, 50% wool. Made in UK.
Robert Talbott brown/navy/tan repp. 100% silk, hand sewn. Slight wear where it has been knotted.
*$12 shipped*. (that's $4 per tie!)

*Tie lot 3:*

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/p1010120r.jpg/

Left to right:
Brooks Brothers lavender/silver (satin?) stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA. Stamped "Irregular," no flaws noted.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven red/green/gold stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven purple/reddish/blueish something. 100% silk, hand made. Keeper tag is loose on one side.
*Please note textures on each of these ties -- check the thumbnail.
*$15 shipped*. ($5 per tie)

*Tie lot 4:*

Left to right:
Lands' End green/gold/navy repp. 100% silk, hand sewn in USA.
Lands' End hunter green silk knit. 100% silk, made in Italy.
* _These two ties are size extra long_.
*$12 shipped.* ($6 per tie!)

Plaid tweed 3/2 sack. Label reads "University Styled for Jack Henry." Hook vent. Inset lower pockets with flaps. There is a spot on the right pocket flap that has become unwoven (see picture).
Chest - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 25"
Length - 32"
*
$20 shipped*.

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010028b.jpg https://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010030x.jpg

Brooks Brothers gun club check, 2B darted. Tagged 40R. (Flap on left pocket is tucked in, for some reason.) Fully lined.
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.25"
Sleeves - 24.25"
Length - 32.75"

*$25 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010039i.jpg

Unbranded Harris Tweed, 2B darted. Broken bone pattern with light blue stripes running through the fabric. Tough and hardy. Will probably need the buttons replaced. The current ones are leather covered, but are kind of unsightly.
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18.25"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32.5"

*$18 shipped*.

https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034a.jpg

Pringle of Scotland red cotton knit polo sweater. Size XL. Made in USA.

*$10 shipped*.

Trafalgar paisley braces. *$12 shipped*.

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg

Unbranded braces, brown/cream mini herringbone with lizard (?) skin leather accents. *$12 shipped*.

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052e.jpg

Old Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips, size 12D. Fantastic shape. Leather soles and rubber heels, both with light wear. Light creasing across the toebox, and some scuffing on the inside of each toe that ought to buff out quite easily. Shoe trees--unbranded Woodlore for Allen Edmonds--are included. *$40 shipped*.

https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074g.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010073d.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010075gjn.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010085w.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010087.jpg

Vintage Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece, relatively hefty charcoal pinstripe suit. This line was the precursor to Brooksgate, late 60's to early 70's I believe. There is some discoloration at the armpit of the jacket lining, and the trouser lining is yellowed (with a brown-ish wallet outline on the pocket lining), but the fabric is in great condition. 3/2 sack (picture makes it look like a high-roll 3-button, but this isn't the case), partially lined (see pic), two buttons on the sleeve, trousers flat front and cuffed, vest has 6 buttons and four pockets. The bottom back of the vest is somewhat crumpled and will need to be ironed or pressed or something, but this is purely cosmetic. The jacket is tagged, I think, a 41L. You can see in one of the thumbnails that someone has drawn a '0' over the '1'. I'm not sure what this is about, but there you go. Actual color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate.

*$50 shipped* (CONUS).

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Shoulder - 19.25"
Sleeve - 27"
Length from top of collar - 33.5"
Trouser waist - 34"
Inseam - 31"
Outseam - 43.5"
Cuff - 1 7/8"

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010050h.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010051k.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052.jpg https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010053.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057.jpg


----------



## Sir Cingle

*PRICE DROP on Brooks Brothers cricket sweater (XL)!*

Price drop on lovely Brooks Brothers cricket sweater:



Sir Cingle said:


> Here's a really nice Brooks Brothers cricket sweater for sale in XL. It's in excellent condition--no snags or other flaws. I'd wear it myself, but it's too big for me. (For some reason, I used to buy clothes that were at least one size too large!)
> 
> *NOW ASKING $25(was $35) SHIPPED IN CONUS.*
> 
> If interested, send me a PM.
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img0225j.jpg/
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0227c.jpg/
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img0229e.jpg/
> 
> (I'm sorry only to send links to the photos. I'm very new to using a digital camera, and I'm learning very slowly...:icon_smile


----------



## TweedyDon

dwebber18 said:


> Tweedy, why oh why couldn't you have been a bigger man to start with.


You should have been here two years ago, when I was culling vast numbers of 48s and 50s! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dwebber18

dwebber18 said:


> Hey everyone, I found 2 pair of cordovan colored wingtips today for you to take a look at. I didn't see any tears or scuffs on either and they both appear to be in pretty good shape with some good wear left to them.
> 
> First we have a pair of AEs in 8B shell cordovan wingtips. Cardinals5 was kind enough to look up the model number for me and he says that they are the Cambridge model in Black Cherry shell cordovan manufactured in the mid 1990s. The store that has these likes to mark stuff up because they aren't stupid so I would have to do $75 shipped on these. I haven't bought these yet so please let me know as soon as you can so I can go back and get them for whoever wants them before they are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperials wingtips in cordovan color in size 8.5B It looks like these sat in a closet with another pair on top of them which is why the top is flared a bit, but when they are laced I doubt it will be a problem. These I can have shipped to you for $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know ASAP if anyone wants them!


Just wanted to remind anyone interested that I'll be driving by this store this afternoon and can stop and get either pair of shoes if you would like. I'm sure they are still there so just let me know and I can get them for you. I've also determined that $60 on the AEs will be just fine shipped out to you. PM me with your email or phone number if you are interested and I can give you a call when I get there to confirm!


----------



## Sir Cingle

*POLO and BROOKS BROTHERS shirts!*

As part of my ongoing closet cull, I have some Polo and Brooks Brothers shirts for sale. They are all in excellent condition and come from a pet-free, smoke-free home. I've listed their relevant details below. If you need measurements for any of them, feel free to send me a PM.

I'm asking only *$15 per shirt,* or *$10 each for multiple purchases*, shipped in CONUS.

*1)* Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece short-sleeved shirt (XL). Navy with white stripes; red collar; gold fleece logo. 100% cotton.

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img0244.jpg/

*2) * Polo Ralph Lauren "Cascade" madras long-sleeved shirt (XL). 100% cotton. Made in India. Brown, navy, and green.

https://img406.imageshack.us/i/img0243c.jpg/

*3)* Polo Ralph Lauren "Blaire" flannel long-sleeved shirt (XL). 100% cotton. Polo logo on chest. Gold, navy, blue, and white.

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img0242t.jpg/

*4)* Brooks Brothers long-sleeved button-down sport shirt (XL). 100% cotton. Navy, blue, yellow, and white tattersall.

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img0240j.jpg/

*5)* Polo Ralph Lauren short-sleeved polo shirt (L). 100% cotton. Orange with blue Polo logo on chest.

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/img0239y.jpg/

*6)* Polo Ralph Lauren long-sleeved button-down flannel "Big Shirt" (XL). 100% cotton. Navy, blue, and white with hard-to-see navy Polo logo on chest.

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img0237n.jpg/

*7)* Brooks Brothers long-sleeved button down sport shirt (L). 100% cotton. Gold, black, and white check.

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0236gz.jpg/

Interested? Send me a PM.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

some good stuff for a 41 there
I have, and love my bb university shop suit.


----------



## TweedyDon

This jacket has now been claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> I have a lovely herringbone tweed from Hardy Amies of 14, Savile Row to pass on--priced for quick sale!
> 
> This is a lovely jacket, and I believe that it's fully canvassed. (It certainly passes the "pinch test".) The tweed is a lovely charcoal herringbone with very occasional and very subtle tiny flecks of crimson scattered throughout. It is fully lined and single vented. The buttons how some patina, as pictured, and there's a very small "hanger snag" on the top of the shoulder (pictured); this could be readily be repaired by any alterations tailor or competent dry-cleaner, since owing to the nature of dark herringbone tweed and the location of the snag it won't really require re-weaving.
> 
> I believe that this is c.38 S or R, but please check measurements.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Shoulder: 17.25
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
> Length (BOC): 29.5


----------



## Reds & Tops

I have a like brand new (worn maybe 5 times, it might as well be new) size 42 Barbour Beaufort in green with tartan lining, that I'd like to trade for a Beaufort/Bedale in size 40. 

I picked this up at the Saks sale a few weeks ago thinking the 42 would work for me. Sadly, it's just too big - the discount didn't make it fit. 

If anyone is up for a trade, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## TheWGP

Managed to finally score some stuff thrifting - not sure what people are liking or not, so I'll just post the whole haul. All of it except the overcoat is for trade/sale - just PM me and I'll get you more pics, measurements, whatever (see the bottom for a pic link if that's what you want to go straight to). The overcoat, I need buttons for, and would love to find someone who has ideas or a spare on their overcoat!

Versace tie

Oxxford blazer

Hickey Freeman jacket silk/wool 42L, both pockets sewn shut

Brooks Brothers jacket silk/wool, 44R, one pocket sewn shut

H. Freeman & Sons jacket

Hickey Freeman overcoat - 60's vintage? One sleeve button is broken in half and the tail button is missing (identical to the sleeve buttons, I think). I'd be VERY interested in acquiring replacements if anyone has any ideas! This one is actually big enough for me to wear myself, just needs sleeve alterations, so I'm super-happy to have found it since I actually NEEDED a nice overcoat!

Burberrys Prorsum jacket - tag says March 12, 1986 and made in USA, so I'm not sure where that would've been - the Philly factory? I read a couple of threads but wasn't THAT interested!

Hart Schaffner Marx suit tagged 44L - looks pretty recent. Pants are 36/33 with 1.5 cuffs and 1 folded under.

Also, three Brooks Brothers shirts - one is 18/36, green with two-button barrel collar and a purple label - what does this mean? The other two are 16.5 / 35 lt blue and 16.5 / 32/33 white with blue stripes. A question - are Brooks Brothers shirts worth grabbing? I don't mean the 346 - I know those are junk - but I saw a MILLION of the Brooks shirts and so I only grabbed a couple. The one with the purple label was the only one like that, one reason I brought it home.

Here's pictures and most measurements, along with more details/comments:
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=IMG_7415.jpg (this is the first picture - just click through the album)


----------



## AlanC

*Rand* shoes -- size 8
1950s?
Overall very nice shape, a lovely dark brown. These still have the original box, although it's not in fantastic shape.

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal (shoe trees are not included)



















https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9938/img2256a.jpg

https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5291/img2259xw.jpg

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4923/img2262d.jpg

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2787/img2263h.jpg

https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/9624/img2264e.jpg

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1899/img2265q.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Paypal preferred.

1. H. Freeman & Sons windowpane over herringbone jacket. Chest 21, shoulder 18, sleeve 24, length 30. 2 button, single vent, excellent condition, lightly used with no flaws. $30



















2. Brooks Brothers Makers paisley ties. Beautiful ties with no flaws. Blue tie is 54 inches long. Red tie is 59.5 inches. Both are 3.25 inches wide. $12 each or take the pair for $18.


----------



## LeicaLad

Wow! What a lovely shoe. Shame I'm a 10. sigh.



AlanC said:


> *Rand* shoes -- size 8
> 1950s?
> Overall very nice shape, a lovely dark brown. These still have the original box, although it's not in fantastic shape.
> 
> $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal (shoe trees are not included)


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks, I wish they were 9s and I'd keep them.

Did you really spend a month in Burma? I visited Manipur, India last year, but that's likely as close as I'll ever get to Burma.


----------



## Got Shell?

I'd really like a black g9 baracuta jacket in a 40, preferably made in England, or at least not van heusen, if anyone can snag one. Thx


----------



## LeicaLad

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks, I wish they were 9s and I'd keep them.
> 
> Did you really spend a month in Burma? I visited Manipur, India last year, but that's likely as close as I'll ever get to Burma.


Month? I spent 10 years there, mostly running the HIV/AIDS programs for the UN. Thrown out twice, but let back in twice. Moved family residence out to Thailand in 2004, and then to US in 2009, but keep returning to Myanmar on small research grants.

For the month of Dec '09, I was there to write the 3rd Periodic Review of the Post-Nargis response for the ASEAN Humanitarian Task Force.

Sounds exotic, but I have too many months of downtime between assignments. ...which is how I end up spending so much time (& $) here! Sigh.



Manipur is an interesting place. Couple of years ago, I accidentally drove through the checkpoint from the Myanmar side, straight through Manipur and on out into India. Realizing my mistake, I turned around and encountered an entire Keystone Cops convoy of India Border Police coming to capture me. I spent some 3 hours sweet-talking my way out of that one. But, when the senior border cop decided I wasn't a huge threat, he then allowed me the rest of the day to explore Manipur. I was to be out of the country by 6 p.m., tho! (This was the border town of Moreh. Memory...)


----------



## AlanC

LeicaLad said:


> Month? I spent 10 years there, mostly running the HIV/AIDS programs for the UN.


Very cool. As for the 'month' reference, I was basing it on your stated location.


----------



## LeicaLad

AlanC said:


> Very cool. As for the 'month' reference, I was basing it on your stated location.


Sorry. Didn't mean to sound... ?? ..like a jerk. It was a weak attempt at humor. Obviously, that fell flat. Yes, the current location info is correct. I have a couple more weeks and then I head to Laos. I'll change it then.

I'd love to hear stories of your trip to Manipur. Not many people go there. And certainly not from the Heart of America! (I'm from Kansas, which qualifies in the broad "Heartland" category.)


----------



## a4audi08

*Coats are $50 shipped/ea, ties are 1/$12 or 2/$20 - shipping is CONUS - willing to ship outside the US but actual shipping rates will apply*

hi everyone - first two coats are 100% cashmere - 2 button, single vent, half lined. Excellent condition.

first fits like a 42
chest: 44''
length (from top of collar): 32''
sleeves: 25'' +2 extra
shoulders: 18.5''
https://i48.tinypic.com/ftkhsi.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/2cfzaw.jpg

second is a beautiful gray with a soft herringbone pattern - fits like a 40/41
chest: 43''
length: 31''
sleeves: 24''+1.5'' extra
shoulders: 18.5''

https://i47.tinypic.com/35lzwap.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2u7nng7.jpg

*Ties: NOTE: the 2nd tie from left has a navy blue stripe, and the last tie is a 70% scottish cashmere 30% wool blend)
*
(L to R - BB, Wells and coverly, BB, Spaulding's Store for Men)

https://i46.tinypic.com/2ev7wgw.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

Actually found Oxxford hanger for the Oxxford jacket, H. Freeman & Sons hanger for the H.Freeman & Sons jacket, and of course a Brooks Brothers hanger for the Brooks Brothers jacket. All are now available with their respective jackets for sale/trade - looking for stuff in a 48L or thereabouts!
Thanks!


----------



## Orgetorix

*Polo RL spring jacket, 41/42L*

Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label, made in USA) spring/summer odd jacket. Feels like a silk/linen/wool blend, in a brown/cream broken bone patten with windowpanes of lavender, blue-green and a coral-ish orange. Really lovely colors, perfect for Easter, Kentucky Derby, or other spring events.

2-button darted with a ticket pocket and side vents, and it has very nice waist suppression. These USA-made jackets are made at least as well as the current Italian ones made by Corneliani. This one is fully canvassed with a fantastic lapel roll, horn buttons, and handwork around the collar and possibly the buttonholes (hard to tell). It's a bit long on me, or I'd be keeping it.

Condition is perfect. No flaws at all. Any threads or nubs you see in the photos are the natural slubs that come with a silk-blend fabric.

Asking $75 shipped in the CONUS; will ship elsewhere for extra. PM me if you're interested or have questions.

Tagged size is 41L; please see measurements for more details.

Shoulders: 19.5"
Chest: 44.5"
Waist: 40"
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 24" with about 2.5" to let out.


----------



## Peak and Pine

You have like a headless mannequin on your stoop? Scares the kids off your lawn I bet.​


----------



## dwebber18

*QUality JAB charcoal w/faint chalk strip suit 39/40 s/r*

Hey everyone, at the store today I found a really nice JAB suit. It is from when they actually made stuff in the USA and it had a very nice hand to it. Its a 3/2 with very minimal padding if any, pick stitching, and no darts. Its a charcoal grey with a very faint chalk stripe. The pictures make it look like a lighter grey, but it is in fact charcoal. It measure to 20" from pit to pit and 30" down the back so I would estimate it to be about a 39 or 40Rish. The pants were cuffed and measure to a 32 and a little waist with a 30" inseam. I can do it $60 shipped to you, so let me know ASAP if anyone is interested and I'll go pick it up tomorrow and get it on its way.
























I also still have those 2 pairs of wingtips available that I can go get for anyone. $60 for the shell cordovan AE Cambridges and $35 for the Florsheim Royal Imperials.


----------



## Cardinals5

Andover Traditionals 3 patch pockets, 3/2 sack blazer - Sold



Viyella for Lands End gingham sport shirt with gorgeous horn buttons. Pefect condition. 80% cotton, 20% wool. 
Neck: 16.25" 
Chest: 49" 
Sleeves: 34" 
Shoulders: 19"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad




Vintage Gant Shirtmakers for Rush Wilson (Greenville trad clothier) forward point shirt. Feels like 60% cotton, 40% poly. Worn, but very good to excellent condition
Neck: 16.5" 
Chest: 50" 
Sleeves: 33" 
Shoulders: 19"

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS




Ties (left to right) - all prices include CONUS shipping or actual abroad




Armstrong, Made in Scotland, 100% new wool tie, 3.25" x 55". Price: $10
Brooks Brothers Makers, 100% silk, hand-made in USA, 3.5" x 60". Price: $12.00
Brothers Brothers Makers rep stripe, 100% silk, woven in England, Made in USA, 3.75" x 64" (XL) Price: $12.00
Vineyard Vines, 100% silk, hand-made in USA. Price: SOLD


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label, made in USA) spring/summer odd jacket. Feels like a silk/linen/wool blend, in a brown/cream broken bone patten with windowpanes of lavender, blue-green and a coral-ish orange. Really lovely colors, perfect for Easter, Kentucky Derby, or other spring events.
> 
> 2-button darted with a ticket pocket and side vents, and it has very nice waist suppression. These USA-made jackets are made at least as well as the current Italian ones made by Corneliani. This one is fully canvassed with a fantastic lapel roll, horn buttons, and handwork around the collar and possibly the buttonholes (hard to tell). It's a bit long on me, or I'd be keeping it.
> 
> Condition is perfect. No flaws at all. Any threads or nubs you see in the photos are the natural slubs that come with a silk-blend fabric.
> 
> Asking $75 shipped in the CONUS; will ship elsewhere for extra. PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> Tagged size is 41L; please see measurements for more details.
> 
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Chest: 44.5"
> Waist: 40"
> Length: 32"
> Sleeves: 24" with about 2.5" to let out.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5956.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF5958-1.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF5959.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF5960-1.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF5961.jpg


Jacket is sold.


----------



## TMMKC

Orgetorix said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label, made in USA) spring/summer odd jacket. Feels like a silk/linen/wool blend, in a brown/cream broken bone patten with windowpanes of lavender, blue-green and a coral-ish orange. Really lovely colors, perfect for Easter, Kentucky Derby, or other spring events.
> 
> 2-button darted with a ticket pocket and side vents, and it has very nice waist suppression. These USA-made jackets are made at least as well as the current Italian ones made by Corneliani. This one is fully canvassed with a fantastic lapel roll, horn buttons, and handwork around the collar and possibly the buttonholes (hard to tell). It's a bit long on me, or I'd be keeping it.
> 
> Condition is perfect. No flaws at all. Any threads or nubs you see in the photos are the natural slubs that come with a silk-blend fabric.
> 
> Asking $75 shipped in the CONUS; will ship elsewhere for extra. PM me if you're interested or have questions.
> 
> Tagged size is 41L; please see measurements for more details.
> 
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Chest: 44.5"
> Waist: 40"
> Length: 32"
> Sleeves: 24" with about 2.5" to let out.


That's a beautiful jacket. I'd snag it if it weren't for the fact it's a shade big for me.


----------



## TMMKC

Orgetorix said:


> Jacket is sold.


Wow...that was fast!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

TheWGP said:


> Actually found Oxxford hanger for the Oxxford jacket, H. Freeman & Sons hanger for the H.Freeman & Sons jacket, and of course a Brooks Brothers hanger for the Brooks Brothers jacket. All are now available with their respective jackets for sale/trade -* looking for stuff in a 48L or thereabouts!*
> Thanks!


That's going to interfere with my agenda. I highly recommend you pick a different size to fit into.


----------



## Cardinals5

AdamsSutherland said:


> That's going to interfere with my agenda. I highly recommend you pick a different size to fit into.


If either of you fellas are interested in a classic Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack seersucker suit (blue/white) tagged as a 48L, please send me a PM and we can work something out. It looks like the jacket was worn once or twice, but the trousers never came off the hanger.


----------



## TweedyDon

^That's a beautiful jacket, Orgetorix! 

(And luckily for my weak will, sold already!)


----------



## Orgetorix

*NOS (worn-once) '60s white bucks*

Got these '60s white bucks NOS from an Ebay seller who was clearing out some old stock from a store that had closed. Sadly, they don't fit me very well, and I only wore them once. Size is 11E; the soles measure 12.5" by 4.25". They've got the original all-leather soles and heels, of course. Couple of scuffs from sitting in the box for 40+ years, but those should rub out or cover fine with a buck bag. They come with the original box, which is in fair condition.

$50 shipped CONUS. Paypal. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*38/40 topcoat with hook vent; 42 Harrods aran sweater*

I'm currently clearing my closet of items that don't fit properly, or don't get much use.

All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International shipping is at cost. PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required--and no extra fees for Goods Payments! 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size 42 Harrods aran sweater.*

Made in Co. Mayo, Ireland, by Glentarra for Harrods. This cost me an awful lot when I bought it from Harrods (in London, of course...) some years ago, but I hardly wear it, and since I've just acquired a Bean Norwegian sweater it's time for this to find a new home! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking $35, or offer*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds033.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds035.jpg/

*2) c. 38-40 charcoal herringbone topcoat.*

I recently received this in a trade with 32r'n'r, and it's gorgeous! But, alas, it's just a bit too small for me, so I'm reluctantly passing it on. It's fully lined, HAS A SINGLE HOOK VENT (Hurray!), and a beautiful lapel roll. It's in excellent condition, except that it has two areas in the lining seam which need restitching (shown in the pictures).

*Asking $45, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder (measured from the back): 18.5
Length (BOC): 40.5

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds006.jpg/

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds007.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds008.jpg/

Stitching flaw in lining by vent:

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds009.jpg/

Stitching flaw in lining by collar:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds010.jpg/


----------



## duckbill

WOW!!



Orgetorix said:


> Got these '60s white bucks NOS from an Ebay seller who was clearing out some old stock from a store that had closed. Sadly, they don't fit me very well, and I only wore them once. Size is 11E; the soles measure 12.5" by 4.25". They've got the original all-leather soles and heels, of course. Couple of scuffs from sitting in the box for 40+ years, but those should rub out or cover fine with a buck bag. They come with the original box, which is in fair condition.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS. Paypal. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three lovely tweeds! J. Press Donegal Mist, two Harris Tweeds*

I have three tweeds to pass one; One Donegal Mist from Press, two lovely Harris Tweeds. All are in excellent condition.

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 42R/L J. Press Donegal Mist*

This is a beautiful jacket! It's just a tab large in the chest for me or I'd keep it, but I have so many tweeds already that I can't justify the cost of tailoring.

This is a J. Press' signature Donegal Mist; 65% Donegal wool, 35% kid mohair, 5% cashmere, handwoven expressly for J. Press by a named weaver in Donegal, Ireland.

This jacket is fully lined with a centre hook vent. It has a 2 button closure. This really is a beautiful jacket; my pictures don't come near doing it justice!

Asking $50

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25.5 (+1.25)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length (BOC): 31.75

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds011.jpg/

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds018.jpg/

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds016.jpg/

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds014.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds017.jpg/

*2) c. 38/40 R/L Harris tweed with throat latch and bellows pockets*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) c. 40R Harris tweed*

*Claimed, pending payment.*

Made for the trad. store Wallach's, this is a lovely classic brown herringbone with a beautiful subtle cornflower blue stripe throughout. This is in excellent condition. It's quarter lined with a single vent.

Asking just $35

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.25
Sleeve: 24 (+2.5)
Shoulder: 18.25
Length: 30

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds025.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds028.jpg/

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds026.jpg/

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds027.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price cuts on all of these items.*



tonylumpkin said:


> I posted this jacket last summer, clearly during the wrong season, and then forgot I had it. It is a fairly recent Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in a 60% lambswool/40% Alpaca blend. The weave is a navy/gray herringbone and the size is tagged as 41R. The color is more accurate in the second picture. The jacket is in near perfect condition. Measurements tare approximately: chest 21.5", sleeves 24.5" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and length 30.75". Asking $75 *NOW $65* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/bbalp.jpg/
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/bbalp2.jpg/
> 
> Also a black one button dinner jacket from Larrimors, the top of the line men's store in Pittsburgh. They handle Oxxford, their store brand US made shirts are Gitman, etc. This has satin, peak lapels, single vent and is fused and darted. No issues. Tagged a 42 R it measures approximately: chest 21.75", sleeves 25" +2", shoulders 18" and length 30". Asking $55 *NOW $45* shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/larrtux1.jpg/
> https://img231.imageshack.us/i/larrtux.jpg/
> 
> Finally, a very lightly used pair of classic American business shoes. Great shoes for someone looking to get into an all leather, quality constructed shoe, cheaply. These are MADE IN THE USA Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft punch cap toe balmorals. All leather lined, Goodyear welted, six eyelets, and excellent calfskin leather (not CG). As the pictures show, these have little wear on them and are in excellent used condition. Size 8.5 B/D. I'm asking $95 *NOW $85* shipped CONUS.
> 
> ADDITIONAL ARISTOCRAFT PICTURES HERE: https://yfrog.com/j5jmpunch5jx
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/jmpunch.jpg/





tonylumpkin said:


> Here are several items I've previously listed and are now available at reduced prices. Offers are welcome and discounts for multiple items are available.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Olive Poplin suit, tagged 43L. This is of fairly recent vintage and, although not a sack, it is a great summer suit. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", shoulders 20", sleeves 26" +2" and length 32". Trousers are pleated and measure about 19" across the waist with a 32" inseam including 1 1/2" cuffs and an inch turned under. Asking $55 *>>NOW $35*.
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/bbpopk.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img26/bbpopk.jpg/1/
> 
> Six tradly ties! Bottom row: Ancient Madder paisley for a L.A. mens store 3.5", Ferrell Reed repp 3.25", Chippmunk "Airedale"? 3.5" *SOLD* Top row: Brooks Brothers #1 in Royal Blue 3.75" *SOLD*, Vineyard Vines "Pointer/Pheasant" 3 5/8", Vineyard Vines "Grasshopper/Flower" 3 5/8". All ties are $20 each except the Vineyards Vines which are $30. Both VV are new, the "Pointer" still has the tags attached. *VVs NOW BOTH FOR $25.*
> 
> *TIE CLOSEUPS* https://yfrog.com/0rtradties5jx
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tradties.jpg/ https://g.imageshack.us/img696/tradties.jpg/1/
> 
> Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack grey Glen Plaid suit, tagged 41 L. This is a very subtle grey Glen Plaid with a faint blue windowpane. The suit is in excellent condition with no issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 32" BOC. The trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs. The waist is 17.5" (+2" to let out) across the front and the inseam is 30" with at least 1 3/4" turned under. Asking $65 *>>NOW $40* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/43bbgle2jx
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbglen.jpg/
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/bbglen4.jpg/
> 
> This is a grey flannel 3 button sack from the Harvard Coop, tagged a 42 L. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuffs.
> Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length from bottom of collar 32". Trousers are 17.5" across the front with at least 2" to let out. Inseam is 31". Asking $85 *>>NOW $45* CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES* https://yfrog.com/18coop3jx
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/coop.jpg/
> 
> I've got two Brooks Brothers, made in U.S.A., OCBD shirts. Both are in excellent condition. One is a 16/36 red and white university stripe, the other a 16.5/36 in blue. Both are *MUST IRON*. $20 each *NOW $15 EACH* CONUS.
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Bean Boots are now claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> *Quick price drop, just to find these a new home! *
> 
> You all know what these are, so I needn't write much here!
> 
> I bought these new from Bean a few (three?) years ago as "back up" for my Maine Hunting Boots--which never needed any back up at all! So, these were worn precisely ONCE, for about ten minutes, outside. Their original Bean bootlet will accompany them!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops on remaining tweeds*--*offers very welcome*, including offers of trades for 42L Harris tweeds! 



TweedyDon said:


> I have some tweeds to pass on. As always, all prices include boxed Priority shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.
> 
> *I also still have the c.44S 3/2 sack in a lovely muted blue and grey toned glen plaid available, now just $30 here:*
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1042032&postcount=6891
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are, as always, welcome!*
> 
> *1) Magee Donegal tweed from W.P. Hine & Co., High Street, Oxford, UK.*
> 
> This is gorgeous! I remember when I bought this; I'd just given my first academic paper (at New College, Oxford) one lovely sunny April some years ago, and it won a small cash prize. Buoyed with euphoria walking down the High, I blew this (and then some!) on this jacket from the upscale tweed purveyors Hine's.... which I then wore very, very sparingly.
> 
> So, it's time for someone else to enjoy this...
> 
> This is a really beautiful Donegal tweed; my pictures don't do it justice at all. It's tailored by Magee expressly for Hines, and is fully lined in lovely dark moss green. It has a single vent and a three button front (it's Irish, so not a 3/2 I'm afraid), and is in excellent condition, EXCEPT that it got snagged slightly on one shoulder by a wire hanger when it was in my closet; the small resulting hole would be a very easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner, especially since the nature of the tweed means that darning would be fine, rather than reweaving.
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 40/42R:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.75)
> Length: 30.25
> 
> *Now asking just $35*
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfom.jpg/
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoy.jpg/
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfo.jpg/
> 
> Tiny hanger snag (easily fixed):
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoj.jpg/
> 
> *2) Eagle Clothes herringbone tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed.*
> 
> Another lovely wardrobe staple! Classic brown herringbone with beautiful, subtle Harris striping and flecks of colour mixed in. Half lined and single vent.
> 
> This is tagged a 42R, but it runs small; I believe that this measures to a 40R, or maybe even a 38R:
> 
> Chest: 20.75
> Sleeve: 24.25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30.5
> 
> *Now asking $35*
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoq.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfok.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfod.jpg/
> 
> *4) Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

I was going to save the BB and Paul Stuart for my upcoming Spring Sales, but it hit 70 degrees in Greenville earlier this week and the bug caught me.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack seersucker suit. Shell buttons, single-vented, 2 buttons on sleeves. Flat front suit pants, belt loops, buttons for braces.

Condition: Nearly perfect. It looks like the jacket was worn once, but the suit pants were never worn.

Tagged Size: 48L

Jacket
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 50"
Waist: 49"
Sleeves: 27"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5

Trousers
Waist: 38" +2 (there's +3 inches in the waist, but you'll need one to make sure the hem is secure)
Outseam: 45
Inseam: 34" + 3"
Rise: 12"
Cuffs: NO

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Paul Stuart summer-weight shirt (very thin fabric): Sold

J Crew houndstooth with red windowpane casual shirt - Sold

Vineyard Vines thin-wale 5-pocket jeans-cut green cords.

Tagged: 33x30
Waist: 33"
Outseam: 40
Inseam: 30
Rise: 11"
Wales per inch: 15 

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.


_____________________________________________

Spare Buttons

Gold Southwick buttons by Waterbury Button Co. - $5.00 (to cover postage)
1 large, 8 small (just for spares)

Polo Ralph Lauren gold db blazer buttons by Waterbury Button Co. - Sold
Shell buttons by unknown maker - Sold
Horn buttons by unknown maker: Sold


----------



## TweedyDon

*WTB:34/34 flat-front khakis*

If anyone has any flat-front khakis in size 34/34 they'd like to pass on inexpensively, please do let me know!


----------



## juniorbill

*Brooks Brothers Linen Blazer 44L*

Hi. I'm pretty new around here, and just getting into looking for nicer clothes, and I made a mistake when I bought this nice used linen Brooks Brothers blazer that doesn't quite fit. I have extra long arms (37" shirt sleeves) and this just won't make it.

Shoulders: 21"
Chest: 25"
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 33"

Asking $35 shipped CONUS, preferably via paypal.

Hope I did everything right. Thanks.


----------



## cvac

*American Optical Original Pilot Aviator Sunglasses.*

Now *$40* shipped CONUS only. See pic link and payment details below. No more price drops on this item. If they do not sell they will be given to a relative.



cvac said:


> For sale here I have a pair of brand new American Optical Aviator Sunglasses, 55mm size in Polished Chrome. These are the real deal, made in USA, with non-polarized lenses and bayonet temples. Used by the USAF. They come in the original box with carrying case and will be packed and shipped well. In case anyone is wondering, I'm not making any profit off this deal.
> 
> Measurements in millimeters:
> 
> LENS HORIZONTAL: 55
> 
> DISTANCE BETWEEN LENSES (BRIDGE MEASUREMENT): 20
> 
> TEMPLE LENGTH: 140
> 
> *Payment must be made by instant Paypal bank transfer from a Verified Paypal Account. Shipping must be to a confirmed address in the 48 Continental United States. No PO Boxes.*
> 
> *I'm asking $40 shipped for these. *Insurance and delivery confirmation are available at actual USPS cost.
> 
> PICS AT THE LINK BELOW:
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=e1dd582bdbb512637436430.jpg


----------



## dwebber18

Too bad they don't sell these glasses locally, I'd love to try on a pair first.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack seersucker suit. Shell buttons, single-vented, 2 buttons on sleeves. Flat front suit pants, belt loops, buttons for braces.
> 
> Condition: Nearly perfect. It looks like the jacket was worn once, but the suit pants were never worn.
> 
> Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


My lord, what a deal.


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Like new Barbour Classic Beaufort, size 42 Green*

Up for sale - a like new Barbour Classic Beaufort, size 42 in Green with a tartan liner. I tried to convince myself that the 42 would fit my size 40 body - but the mirror tells me otherwise.

My folly can now be your windfall. I've worn this jacket 5 times. Literally. Needless to say it might as well still be on a hanger at a store somewhere.

Pictures to follow, but for now please reference .

$200 shipped, CONUS. PM for questions/further details.

The brass Barbour pin, and all care instructions are included.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> My lord, what a deal.


I concur. It's in my size too. I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## Pentheos

Anyone heard from member wnh lately? I wrote him days ago to buy a tie lot, but haven't gotten a PM back.


----------



## Steve Smith

dwebber18 said:


> Too bad they don't sell these glasses locally, I'd love to try on a pair first.


Not my item,but those glasses are issued to USMC and USN pilots and aircrew, one size fits all. Unless your face is huge or tiny, they fit.


----------



## dwebber18

Well yeah I know they would fit, but ya never know how they will look on you. Besides, I don't want to join the Marines to try them out, haha.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> I concur. It's in my size too. I'm sorely tempted.


Then you should pull the trigger. You're not going to find a better deal. Ever. (And I have no interest in this item--if I did, the capitalist in me would be asking more and waiting until May to advertise it). If you don't buy it, you'll hate yourself forever. I'm just saying...


----------



## Steve Smith

32rollandrock said:


> Then you should pull the trigger. You're not going to find a better deal. Ever. (And I have no interest in this item--if I did, the capitalist in me would be asking more and waiting until May to advertise it). If you don't buy it, you'll hate yourself forever. I'm just saying...


It is a great buy. You can't get the cheapest department store version for that price. That suit is claimed by noon Sunday.


----------



## Steve Smith

dwebber18 said:


> Well yeah I know they would fit, but ya never know how they will look on you. Besides, I don't want to join the Marines to try them out, haha.


That's the route I took, but I don't recommend it to everyone.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - Woolrich Coat*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Green Woolrich heavy wool coat available. Tagged Size 44. Like a toggle coat but with two rows of leather buttons and wool tabs to close. Comes with detachable hood.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Then you should pull the trigger. You're not going to find a better deal. Ever. (And I have no interest in this item--if I did, the capitalist in me would be asking more and waiting until May to advertise it). If you don't buy it, you'll hate yourself forever. I'm just saying...


Thanks for the kind words about the suit everyone. It's a beauty - wish I had one in my size. I was going to wait until later spring to sell it (although at the same price), but the warm weather here got me thinking about seersucker, madras, and linen and I couldn't keep myself from posting it. Plus, the buyer may need time to have necessary alterations done so it's ready for late spring/summer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Viyella for Lands End gingham sport shirt with gorgeous horn buttons. Pefect condition. 80% cotton, 20% wool.
> Neck: 16.25"
> Chest: 49"
> Sleeves: 34"
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Gant Shirtmakers for Rush Wilson (Greenville trad clothier) forward point shirt. Feels like 60% cotton, 40% poly. Worn, but very good to excellent condition
> Neck: 16.5"
> Chest: 50"
> Sleeves: 33"
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties (left to right) - all prices include CONUS shipping or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armstrong, Made in Scotland, 100% new wool tie, 3.25" x 55". Price: Sold
> Brooks Brothers Makers, 100% silk, hand-made in USA, 3.5" x 60". Price: $9.00
> Brothers Brothers Makers rep stripe, 100% silk, woven in England, Made in USA, 3.75" x 64" (XL) Price: Sold
> Vineyard Vines, 100% silk, hand-made in USA. Price: Sold, pending payment


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates*

The Donegal tweed, below, has now been claimed--thank you! The J. Press Donegal tweed, above, is still available, as is the c.40R Harris, below.

I'll be listing a few more jackets later today, including a (c. 40S) FREE Harris tweed, an Anderson-Little blazer, a chocolate brown cashmere jacket (c.42L), and a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that's rather small (36? 38?)



TweedyDon said:


> I have some tweeds to pass on. As always, all prices include boxed Priority shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.
> 
> *I also still have the c.44S 3/2 sack in a lovely muted blue and grey toned glen plaid available, now $30, here:*
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1042032&postcount=6891
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are, as always, welcome!*
> 
> *1) Magee Donegal tweed from W.P. Hine & Co., High Street, Oxford, UK.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *2) Eagle Clothes herringbone tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed.*
> 
> Another lovely wardrobe staple! Classic brown herringbone with beautiful, subtle Harris striping and flecks of colour mixed in. Half lined and single vent.
> 
> This is tagged a 42R, but it runs small; I believe that this measures to a 40R, or maybe even a 38R:
> 
> Chest: 20.75
> Sleeve: 24.25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30.5
> 
> *Now asking $30*
> 
> https://img511.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfoq.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfok.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tweedsinclbeautifuloxfod.jpg/
> 
> *4) Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed*


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Got these '60s white bucks NOS from an Ebay seller who was clearing out some old stock from a store that had closed. Sadly, they don't fit me very well, and I only wore them once. Size is 11E; the soles measure 12.5" by 4.25". They've got the original all-leather soles and heels, of course. Couple of scuffs from sitting in the box for 40+ years, but those should rub out or cover fine with a buck bag. They come with the original box, which is in fair condition.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS. Paypal. PM me if you're interested.


A bit more info, from someone at the Fedora Lounge: These were originally made for Canadian Navy officers, to go with their "dress whites." But they'd go great with a seersucker suit, too!


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE HARRIS TWEED JACKET!*

I found this in my closet, and I've no idea where it came from--there's no way it would ever have fit me as it's far too short!

I noticed that it has some minor discoloration to the tweed at the top of one shoulder along the seam, and across the shoulders. I don't know what this is, and it's impossible to see except at certain angles in artificial light. But, it's there....

Anyway, as a way of giving back to AAAT (and, yes, because of this flaw), this jacket is FREE! Sending me $12 personal payment by PayPal would be very much appreciated, though, to go towards boxed shipping costs. 

*Please PM with interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.75
Sleeve: 23.5
Length: 28.5
Shoulder: 18.5

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets004.jpg/

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets005.jpg/

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets006.jpg/

Discolouration (couldn't capture it... or even see it in person):

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets007.jpg/


----------



## CMC

*J. Press Shaggy Dog, yellow, current season, size S*

I just never felt right in this color. Should've gone with the pink.

It's about five weeks old, worn maybe a dozen times. No idea what to ask for it, so am open to offers.

It's a size S, with a chest measurement of 20 inches. I take a size 40 jacket and was very pleased with the fit.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely jackets! cashmere herringbone, 3/2 tweed sack, Anderson-Little navy blazer*

I have three lovely vintage trad. jackets to pass on!

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. PayPal personal payments are preferred, but not required--no extra charge for regular "Goods" payments!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 42/44L Cashmere chocolate brown herringbone jacket from Norman Ditto.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) c. 38R/S Vintage 3/2 tweed sack*

This is a lovely vintage jacket in Very Good (almost excellent) condition. It has lovely narrow lapels and a 3/2 roll; it also has a single hook vent, and I believe it's fully canvassed. It has two button cuffs, and is half (quarter?) lined. There is one small rip by the bottom seam (shown), but this is an easy and simple fix--and reflected in the low price!

Asking $35

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22.75 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 28.5

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets025.jpg/

Lapel roll:

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets026.jpg/

Hook vent:

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets027.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets028.jpg/

Small tear in bottom hem, inside:

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets029.jpg/

*3) c. 40-42R Anderson-Little navy blazer.*

There's no material listed, but this feels like flannel. It has three patch pockets and a two button closure--it's darted, and the buttons have some patina. It's single vented and half lined. Overall, it's in Very Good condition, and well worth the low price.

Asking $25

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 31

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets019.jpg/

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets022.jpg/

Awful picture of buttons:

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tradlyjackets024.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include shipping to US.

1. Brooks Brothers sport coat. The base color of this jacket is a dark charcoal gray, like the second photo. Tagged 42RG. Made in Italy. Like new. Chest 23, Sh 19.5, Sl 24, L 31. $50



















These next two suits came from the same owner.

2. Norman Hilton 2 button Sack. Made in US. Charcoal gray. A classic trad business suit in beautiful condition. The spot on the lapel is from the camera, not the suit. Trousers are pleated and cuffed. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 25.5, L 32. Waist 36.5, L 31. $55



















3. Southwick Dark Gray 2 button suit. Interesting fabric. I would describe this a very fine birdseye which looks like solid dark gray until you get within a foot or two. If someone knows a more proper name for this fabric, please comment on the thread. Made in US. Flawless. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.25, Sl 25.25, L 32.25. Trousers pleated, W 36, L 31. $50



















4. SOLD****** Two narrow ties. The paisley tie is 2 7/8 inches wide. Vintage in perfect condition. Nowell's is an 86 year old mens store in Raleigh NC. Tag under the $3.50 price tag says "All Silk Reis New Haven" $18.

The second tie is wool. Nice condition, no snags, stains, etc. $12.


----------



## TommyDawg

*Trad Madras and Tweed jackets!*

I have two trad jackets to offer....
First is a great madras jacket. Tagged size 42R. I bought new, and wore twice. Didn't fit, and I did not have it altered. Tag says Brookleigh Quality Tailoring, made in USA. Colors are red, cream and blue, with a tiny bit of green for highlight. Buttons are also cream colored. Asking $35. Measurements are:

Chest 22
Waist 21
Shoulder 19
Length (BOC) 31
Sleeve 25









Next is a nice Brooks Brothers tweed. No tagged size (see measurements). Photo may show it as more of a grey, but its a nice tan/ brown, with very subtle blue flecks. No fabric tag found, but feels likely as wool/ silk blend or all wool. Made in USA. Measurements are:

Chest 21.5
W 20
L 31
S 24.5

(Sorry guys, really having trouble with the photos at the moment. Will try to correct soon...)


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Three almost new VV polos. Size XL. Top one is a pastel between red and fuschia, second is a pastel between orange and circus peanut candy color, bottom is a pastel blue. $20 each or all three for $45.



















2. First two are Robert Talbott, #3 is Kenneth Gordon. All 3 are flawless.

Tie #1 is 3.5 in wide, 57 in long.

#2 is 4 in wide, 57 in long and is 50% silk 50% cotton.

Tie #3 is 3.5 wide, 59 long.

$12 each. All 3 for $24.


----------



## Roguls

*Two Pair Allen Edmonds*

AE McClain, Chili, size 10E. They have a scuff on the right outer side of the shoe (see pic). They have been worn about 5 times. *80 Shipped *CONUS

AE Clinton, Black, size 10D. They have been resoled, and are in excellent condition. *45 Shipped* CONUS.

Offers are always welcome. My ebay name is roguls, if you'd like to see my credibility.

Thank you.


----------



## maximar

*J. Press Long wingtips*

Hardly worn J. Press Long wing. Made in England. According to Press employee, they are made by Tricker's. Same maker as Thom Browne long wingtip. Check images. Asking $250 shipped CONUS. PM me for any questions. The only issue that worth mentioning is there is a miss on the stitch on the right side of the right shoe near the laces. I took it to a cobbler and they told me that it will not affect the shoe or cause any damage. The leather is pretty thick. Almost like belt material.
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dsc05513l.jpg/
https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc05512l.jpg/
https://img195.imageshack.us/i/dsc05511f.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc05510h.jpg/
https://img269.imageshack.us/i/dsc05509cj.jpg/
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc05508.jpg/
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/dsc05506.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/dsc05505r.jpg/
https://img64.imageshack.us/i/dsc05502h.jpg/
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/dsc05497x.jpg/


----------



## maximar

*J. Press Long wingtips >>> asking $275 shipped*

Hardly worn J. Press Long wing. Made in England. According to Press employee, they are made by Tricker's. Same maker as Thom Browne long wingtip. Check images. Asking $275 shipped CONUS. PM me for any questions. The only issue that worth mentioning is there is a miss on the stitch on the right side of the right shoe near the laces. I took it to a cobbler and they told me that it will not affect the shoe or cause any damage. The leather is pretty thick. Almost like belt material.








[/URL]
https://img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc05512l.jpg/
https://img195.imageshack.us/i/dsc05511f.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc05510h.jpg/
https://img269.imageshack.us/i/dsc05509cj.jpg/
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc05508.jpg/
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/dsc05506.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/dsc05505r.jpg/
https://img64.imageshack.us/i/dsc05502h.jpg/
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/dsc05497x.jpg/[/IMG]


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Let me get this straight.

You're a brand new member of AAAC.
You're selling stuff on the thrift exchange.
You don't list the size of what you're selling.
You jack up the price $25 in the space of three minutes.

Am I missing something?

It's an exchange, not your personal Ebay. Your shoes don't belong here. Sorry.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

1. E. O. Edgerton for Nowell's vintage shell cordovan tassel loafers. Size 11AAAA/AA. They measure 12.25 inches in length and 4.25 inches wide. Nowell's is a high end mens store in Raleigh, NC which has been in business for 86 years. These shoes are cordovan colored shell. Judging by the lack of wear on the inside and on the heels, these shoes are lightly worn. Classic shell creases. $50




























2. Church's Custom Grade captoe brogues. These shoes have some miles on them but they have some life left. They would probably be worth a resole when the time comes. I can't be absolutely sure about the size because I can't read the handwritten info inside the shoe. I think they are either UK 10's or more likely 10.5's. Measurements are length 12.25, width 4.25. $30




























3. Vintage Cricketeer Sport Coat. This is a blast from the past. Made in the US. Chest 22, Sh 19.5, Sl 24.5, L 30. This translates to what, a 40R or 42R? Two button, single vent, very nice condition with no flaws noted. Even the label looks fresh. $25


----------



## TheWGP

More Oxxford today... think I'm going to stop picking it up at this rate! They were close to each other, and I halfway wonder if they were both from the same person (whose name is printed in the suit). Both are for trade/sale, obviously. Looking for stuff in a 48L and so on... shirts 17.5/18 - 36 sleeve.

As far as prices, I'm not real sure- but I'd start at $90 for the blazer, $85 for the jacket and say $140 for the suit? But I'd really prefer to trade to build my wardrobe!

Oh, and I only have *one* of the black Oxxford hangers - I'd probably give this to the person that acquires the suit, but if you particularly want it just ask.

Note - I already have an Oxxford jacket, pictures are in this thread somewhere I think, but here's another one in case you're interested:









Oxxford Super Worsted jacket, measures about 20.5 pit to pit:

















Oxxford suit, measures about 21 pit to pit:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Woolrich mackinaw just $35 shipped in CONUS! :icon_smile:



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues! I've priced these coats cheaply, just to move them quickly....
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and Paypal fees.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are always welcome!*
> 
> *1) Size 42 Made in England Gloverall duffle.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) 42 Woolrich Mackinaw jacket*
> 
> This is a classic! It has four buttoned pockets on the front, two hand-warmer pockets on the front, and a full-length back pocket. It's lined in heavy chamois-type cotton, and is 100% wool on the shell. (Although note there's no fabric listed.) It has a minor a beautifully repaired tear on the front (this is almost invisible now), and the start of a tiny fray near the shoulder in the liner (both shown). Tagged 42 and runs true.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 23 (runs longer owing to shoulder width)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 20
> 
> *Now asking $35 shipped in CONUS!*
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment!*
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats006.jpg/
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats009.jpg/
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/i/coats008.jpg/
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats010.jpg/
> 
> Flaws:
> 
> Professionally repaired tear:
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/coats007.jpg/
> 
> Tiny fray by collar on interior:
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/i/coats011.jpg/
> 
> *3) 44 Barbour Burghley*
> 
> Withdrawn! walking in to work today (three miles, through a storm!) convinced me that even though this coat is too big for me, it's well worth keeping!


----------



## chiamdream

Ack, please, someone scoop up that mackinaw. My will is weakening, but I just can't bring another coat into the house.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^^ Think of wearing it on crisp Fall and blustery Spring days, the NYT folded into the back pocket, the heavyness of the wool keeping you perfectly warm as you push your hands into the slash pockets, lined with thick cotton... Thinking of how it'kll be with you for many years to come.... And all for the price of a lunch! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Steve Smith

^^^ LOL. Brutal.


----------



## Mike Petrik

TweedyDon said:


> ^^^ Think of wearing it on crisp Fall and blustery Spring days, the NYT folded into the back pocket, the heavyness of the wool keeping you perfectly warm as you push your hands into the slash pockets, lined with thick cotton... Thinking of how it'kll be with you for many years to come.... And all for the price of a lunch! :icon_smile_wink:


Persuaded. PM sent. Will have it shipped to my MBA student son in Champaign-Urbana.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes shipping to US.

1. Green wool field trousers. Built like a tank. Buttons all over them for adjustment and fastening, no zippers. Excellent condition. Beautiful quality and craftsmanship. A gentleman at Fedora Lounge has informed me that these are German military from the 60's. Waist 32, inseam 29.5. You will not be able to let the length out. The waist seems to have been adjusted and can be let out. They are marked "36" in marker on the inside and I think they could be let out that far. $40 Reduced to $35


----------



## AlanC

*JCrew* Corduroy jacket
Size: M
Great bellows pockets + handwarmer pockets

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

I'm selling this as part of my effort to thin my outerwear closet. It's a great jacket, that I hate to see go. The top button (at the collar) is missing, but I never miss it, and because of the roll you can't see that it's gone.

Chest, pit to pit: 24.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24" (runs a little longer due to wider shoulder)
Shoulder: 20.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

And price drops below! As TweedyDon would say, offers are welcome.



AlanC said:


> *Rand* shoes -- size 8
> 1950s?
> Overall very nice shape, a lovely dark brown. These still have the original box, although it's not in fantastic shape.
> 
> *NOW $50!* $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal (shoe trees are not included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9938/img2256a.jpg
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5291/img2259xw.jpg
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4923/img2262d.jpg
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2787/img2263h.jpg
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/9624/img2264e.jpg
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1899/img2265q.jpg


This BB rain shell is a steal, folks.



AlanC said:


> *NWOT Brooks Brothers* rain shell
> Tagged Size: Large (estimated size: 44/46R)
> 100% cotton
> 
> Complete with extra buttons and rear vent still tacked shut.
> 
> Tradlier and more convenient than a trench. Great for spring or layer underneath in cooler weather.
> 
> *NOW $90* $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest, pit to pit: 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 36.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woolrich* Mackinaw
> Tagged size: 38
> 
> *NOW $35!* $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> A great classic vintage piece, quilted lining, rear game pocket. The plaid is much more muted in person. There is some fraying at the cuffs, and one missing button (at the bottom). I bought this for myself but it's too tight in the shoulders for me otherwise I'd never sell it.
> 
> Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 23"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* tweed sportcoat
> Tagged size: 38S
> Made in USA
> 
> *NOW $45!* $55 delivered
> 
> Not a 3/2, but a fantastic tweed with patch pockets including a patch breast pocket.
> 
> Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder:
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 22.75"


These things are still available. If you see it and don't like the price, make me an offer.



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* OCBD
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 36
> *NOW $20* $25 delivered
> 
> Not Trad, but if you're looking for a French cuff *Canali* shirt in size 17 (x 33.5) I'll sell you this one for $30 delivered.





AlanC said:


> *A. Vitullo* of Utica (store label)
> Scotsforth Shetland 3/2 tweed sack, hacking pockets, side vents, half-lined with paisley lining
> Estimated size: 43/44L
> 
> This is an amazing and unique vintage sportcoat. I do so wish it fit me. You will not find another like this.
> 
> *NOW $50* NOW $60! $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This breast pocket blows me away:
> https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/28/img2024r.jpg
> https://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1953/img2022l.jpg





AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* woven stripe
> Made in USA--3.75"
> *NOW $15!* $20 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/411/img2056d.jpg
> 
> *Silk pocket square lot*, all with hand rolled edges
> Ferrell Reed, Robert Talbott, Ferrell Reed, unlabelled, Ashear (Ashear is made in China)
> *NOW $40!* NOW $50 $60 for the lot (the Talbott alone would retail for $50+)





AlanC said:


> *Southwick* navy suit
> 3/2 sack, 3/4 lined
> Estimated size: 42/43L
> 
> Below the pocket the thread has come lose on the seam. It is simply a matter of resewing the seam and not a tear.
> 
> *Steal this staple for NOW $55!* $65! $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 27.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> 
> Waist: 18.25" (+~1.5" to let)
> Inseam: 33" (+1.5" cuffs + 0.5" to let)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5468/img1801uu.jpg
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9959/img1811a.jpg





AlanC said:


> *Bobby Jones* cotton sweater vest
> Size: Large (chest P2P: 24")
> Great spring weight
> Bobby Jones is a high end sportswear line owned by Hickey Freeman and targeted to the golfing market. From what I could find this would likely retail in the $100 range.
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS


----------



## juniorbill

Now $30 shipped. Otherwise I'll keep it until my son grows into it.



juniorbill said:


> Hi. I'm pretty new around here, and just getting into looking for nicer clothes, and I made a mistake when I bought this nice used linen Brooks Brothers blazer that doesn't quite fit. I have extra long arms (37" shirt sleeves) and this just won't make it.
> 
> Shoulders: 21"
> Chest: 25"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 33"
> 
> Asking $35 shipped CONUS, preferably via paypal.
> 
> Hope I did everything right. Thanks.


----------



## Jovan

TheWGP: Unless you put up the shoulder, back length, and sleeve measurements as well, I don't think you'll get many bites.


----------



## AlanC

*Nautica* Trenchcoat
Size 40R 
An outerwear classic!

I bought this new a few years ago. It's been worn very lightly, and is in fantastic condition. It has a zip-in liner.

$55 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, pit to pit: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 20"
Length from bottom of collar: 47"


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Polo Sport Anorak (XL): Price Reduced!*

Now only *$30 shipped in CONUS* for this pristine Polo Sport anorak:



Sir Cingle said:


> As part of an ongoing closet cull, I have a great POLO SPORT anorak (sized XL) for sale. Its face is 65% acrylic, 30% polyester, and 5% modacrylic. Its back is 100% polyester. It's in perfect condition and only been worn a few times! Its measurements are as follows:
> 
> Length: 29.5"
> Armpit to armpit: 26.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> Like everything I own, this comes from a smoke-free, pet-free home.
> 
> Asking only $35 shipped CONUS (NOW JUST $30!).
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img0232s.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img0230kf.jpg/
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0231tx.jpg/
> 
> Interested? Send me a PM!


----------



## Sir Cingle

*PRICE DROPS ON RL AND BB SHIRTS!*

Price drops on my remaining Brooks Brothers and Ralph Lauren shirts: Now just *$12 per shirt*, *$8 each for multiple purchases*, or *$40 for all the remaining items*!



Sir Cingle said:


> As part of my ongoing closet cull, I have some Polo and Brooks Brothers shirts for sale. They are all in excellent condition and come from a pet-free, smoke-free home. I've listed their relevant details below. If you need measurements for any of them, feel free to send me a PM.
> 
> I'm asking only $15 per shirt, or $10 each for multiple purchases, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *1)* Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece short-sleeved shirt (XL). Navy with white stripes; red collar; gold fleece logo. 100% cotton. (SOLD)
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img0244.jpg/
> 
> *2) * Polo Ralph Lauren "Cascade" madras long-sleeved shirt (XL). 100% cotton. Made in India. Brown, navy, and green.
> 
> https://img406.imageshack.us/i/img0243c.jpg/
> 
> *3)* Polo Ralph Lauren "Blaire" flannel long-sleeved shirt (XL). 100% cotton. Polo logo on chest. Gold, navy, blue, and white.
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img0242t.jpg/
> 
> *4)* Brooks Brothers long-sleeved button-down sport shirt (XL). 100% cotton. Navy, blue, yellow, and white tattersall.
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img0240j.jpg/
> 
> *5)* Polo Ralph Lauren short-sleeved polo shirt (L). 100% cotton. Orange with blue Polo logo on chest.
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/img0239y.jpg/
> 
> *6)* Polo Ralph Lauren long-sleeved button-down flannel "Big Shirt" (XL). 100% cotton. Navy, blue, and white with hard-to-see navy Polo logo on chest.
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img0237n.jpg/
> 
> *7)* Brooks Brothers long-sleeved button down sport shirt (L). 100% cotton. Gold, black, and white check.
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0236gz.jpg/
> 
> Interested? Send me a PM.


----------



## Sir Cingle

*PRICE DROP on Brooks Brothers cricket sweater (XL)!*

Here's your chance to get a pristine Brooks Brothers cricket sweater: now only *$25 shipped in CONUS*!

The sweater is 100% cotton and has the following measurements:

Length: 27"
Armpit to armpit: 25.25"
Sleeves: 24.5"



Sir Cingle said:


> Here's a really nice Brooks Brothers cricket sweater for sale in XL. It's in excellent condition--no snags or other flaws. I'd wear it myself, but it's too big for me. (For some reason, I used to buy clothes that were at least one size too large!)
> 
> ASKING $35 SHIPPED IN CONUS (NOW JUST $25!).
> 
> If interested, send me a PM.
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img0225j.jpg/
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0227c.jpg/
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img0229e.jpg/
> 
> (I'm sorry only to send links to the photos. I'm very new to using a digital camera, and I'm learning very slowly...:icon_smile


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Got these '60s white bucks NOS from an Ebay seller who was clearing out some old stock from a store that had closed. Sadly, they don't fit me very well, and I only wore them once. Size is 11E; the soles measure 12.5" by 4.25". They've got the original all-leather soles and heels, of course. Couple of scuffs from sitting in the box for 40+ years, but those should rub out or cover fine with a buck bag. They come with the original box, which is in fair condition.
> 
> *$45* shipped CONUS. Paypal. PM me if you're interested.


Price drop.


----------



## TommyDawg

TommyDawg said:


> I have two trad jackets to offer....
> First is a great madras jacket. Tagged size 42R. I bought new, and wore twice. Didn't fit, and I did not have it altered. Tag says Brookleigh Quality Tailoring, made in USA. Colors are red, cream and blue, with a tiny bit of green for highlight. Buttons are also cream colored. Asking $35. Measurements are:
> 
> Chest 22
> Waist 21
> Shoulder 19
> Length (BOC) 31
> Sleeve 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s841.photobucket.com/albums/zz336/tommydawg1/?action=view&current=IMG_2402.jpg
> 
> https://s841.photobucket.com/albums/zz336/tommydawg1/?action=view&current=IMG_2403.jpg
> 
> Next is a nice Brooks Brothers tweed. No tagged size (see measurements). Photo may show it as more of a grey, but its a nice tan/ brown, with very subtle blue flecks. No fabric tag found, but feels likely as wool/ silk blend or all wool. Asking $25. Made in USA. Measurements are:
> 
> Chest 21.5
> W 20
> L 31
> S 24.5
> 
> https://s841.photobucket.com/albums/zz336/tommydawg1/?action=view&current=IMG_2414.jpg
> 
> (Sorry guys, really having trouble with the photos at the moment. Will try to correct soon...)


Thank you for looking! Let me know if questions...


----------



## El_Abogado

*JAB Blazer; Trafalgar Braces; Lauren by Ralph Lauren Shirts, Tropical Wool Trousers*

I've got some stuff that I just don't wear (or wear anymore) and I'm hoping that someone else will have use for and enjoy. Everything has been laundered/drycleaned and ready to go.

The first is an all-wool Joseph A. Banks "Signature Collection" blazer, 41 Regular. It's in good condition, dry-cleaned. The elbows are a little shiny. $35 shipped to a US address?

Next up are two pair of Trafalgar braces (suspenders). The first is dark red/maroon with silver/stainless fixtures and black leather. The second is a formal set, with black silk (?!?) with white stripes. Each is $14.00 shipped.

I also have an all-cotton formal tuxedo shirt from Nordstrom's, in 15x34. $15 shipped.

Four all-cotton shirts from Lauren, by Ralph Lauren. 15 1/2 x 34/5. Unworn, just professionally laundered and kept in my smoke-free, pet-free closet! $15 each or $50 for the set!

Finally, I have a pair of Lauren, by Ralph Lauren tropical wool trousers, dark grey, in 34x30. Worn only a few times (three, to be exact). $20 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB 3/2 seersucker from a couple of pages back is now sold - thanks for all the interest gents.


I see JAB seersucker jackets/suits fairly often, but always pass them over because they're darted and/or fully-lined, which seems to defeat the purpose of wearing seersucker. If anyone is interested in such jackets, just drop me a PM and I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## maximar

Pentheos said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> You're a brand new member of AAAC.
> You're selling stuff on the thrift exchange.
> You don't list the size of what you're selling.
> You jack up the price $25 in the space of three minutes.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> It's an exchange, not your personal Ebay. Your shoes don't belong here. Sorry.


what did i do to piss you off? do i need your permission to post something here? do i have to go through you to post something? i am new, so give me a break. the size is clearly shown on the pics on extreme close up. i was not aware that i did two posts. live and let live.


----------



## TheWGP

Posting to add sizes and whatnot:
Looking for stuff in a 48L - shirts 17.5/18 - 36 sleeve.

Oh, and I only have *one* of the black Oxxford hangers - I'd probably give this to the person that acquires the suit, but if you particularly want it just ask.

Oxxford jacket: Measures 22 pit to pit, 34 bottom of collar to bottom of jacket, 26 sleeves, 19.5 shoulders. It's tagged a 44T, though. Asking $85 or so - really prefer to trade.









Oxxford Super Worsted jacket, measures about 20.5 pit to pit, 18.5 shoulders, 24 sleeves, 29.5 collar bottom to hem bottom. Asking $80 or so, but obviously much prefer trades if possible.

















Oxxford suit, measures about 21 pit to pit, 30 collar to hem, 24 sleeves, 17.5 shoulders. Pants are 29.5 with 3 inches to let, NO cuffs, and a 34 inch waist. This suit and the above jacket seem likely to have been from the same person - they were close at the same store and the measurements are very close. They were, however, purchased different places, as the labels attest. Asking $140 or so - this is a very nice, good shape suit, and I'd LOVE to trade it for a great suit in a slightly larger size!


----------



## dport86

maximar said:


> what did i do to piss you off? do i need your permission to post something here? do i have to go through you to post something? i am new, so give me a break. the size is clearly shown on the pics on extreme close up. i was not aware that i did two posts. live and let live.


This is a community not a sales forum. This thread is the thrift store exchange, not the general buy and sell forum: the goal is to share thrift store finds that don't fit us with other like-minded members for reasonable prices. Sometimes (as I have) at a loss. Not to resell at high prices.

As with any private forum, posting is a privilege, not a right. Why is it that the people who take advantage and are most agressive are always demanding tolerance and support? This kind of attitude is not only tolerated it's actually considered entertaining over on Styleforum. Perhaps you would have more success selling there.


----------



## dwebber18

Not being mean or anything, but I agree this is a thrift store exchange for lower priced items typically found at thrift stores to share with other members at a reasonable price. There is however a sales forum on Ask Andy that is perectly acceptable to use for such items. Its not that you are asking too much for your item or that its not a fair price, its just that the thrift exchange is not suited to that type of listing. If you've looked through these listings you'll find vintage or fairly used shoes for $75 or less and used BB shirts for $15 and suits for $50. This will give you an idea about the price range on this particular thread and you might not get any takers on those gorgeous shoes because they are in too good a shapeand are above the normal pricing of items on this particular thread. They really are quite nice though and I hope you can sell or trade them


----------



## maximar

*Just read the rules*



dwebber18 said:


> Not being mean or anything, but I agree this is a thrift store exchange for lower priced items typically found at thrift stores to share with other members at a reasonable price. There is however a sales forum on Ask Andy that is perectly acceptable to use for such items. Its not that you are asking too much for your item or that its not a fair price, its just that the thrift exchange is not suited to that type of listing. If you've looked through these listings you'll find vintage or fairly used shoes for $75 or less and used BB shirts for $15 and suits for $50. This will give you an idea about the price range on this particular thread and you might not get any takers on those gorgeous shoes because they are in too good a shapeand are above the normal pricing of items on this particular thread. They really are quite nice though and I hope you can sell or trade them


you guys are right. i just read the rules. it says that i can't sell anything for 30 days after signing up. and this thread is not for this kind of posts. i have been a fan of aaac for about two years now and this is the only time that i signed up. thanks Dwebber. well said.


----------



## CMDC

Now $70 conus



CMDC said:


> This is a 100% cashmere chocolate brown topcoat. Its from Sterling Lindner, which from what I've been able to ascertain, was a venerable Cleveland department store, which closed in 1968. Despite its age, this coat is in fantastic condition.
> 
> $110 conus
> 
> It is tagged 44 long.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest 50
> Length 45 from top of collar
> Sleeve 27
> Shoulder 21


----------



## CMDC

Further Reductions and open to offers:



CMDC said:


> Time for a new year's closet cleaning. A bunch of stuff in different sizes for your consideration.
> 
> JPress Harris Tweed 3/2 sack herringbone charcoal jacket
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 46
> Length 31 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $45 conus SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed 2 button darted brown w/ multicolor pinstripe jacket
> 
> Tagged 39R
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 42
> Length 32 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24.5 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $35 conus SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooksgate 3/2 darted tweed jacket
> 
> Shoulder 18
> Chest 42
> Length 31 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24.5 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $20 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph A Bank 3/2 sack camelhair blazer w/2 patch pockets. The older JAB, back when they made sacks.
> 
> Shoulder 17
> Chest 40
> Length 31 from top of collar
> Sleeve 23.5 +2.5 to let out
> 
> $20 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver 3/2 sack wool blazer.
> 
> Tagged 46R
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 48
> Length 32.5 from top of collar
> Sleeve 24.5 +1.5 to let out
> 
> $30 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack wool suit, charcoal w/thin red pinstripe. There is a tiny, easily repairable hole in the inside right thigh that I've highlighted (shown next to a penny)
> 
> Trousers are flat front and cuffed: 38 waist, 30 inseam
> 
> Shoulder 19
> Chest 45
> Length 32.5 from top of collar
> Sleeve 25.5 + 2.5 to let out
> 
> $50 conus SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester Barrie, made in Great Britain, red wool waistcoat. I'm not sure how these are actually measured so the pictures include the tapemeasure. I'm about 5'10", 150 lbs and its a little short on me although it fits well through the chest.
> 
> $20 conus SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Pink University Stripe must iron OCBD
> 
> 17x34
> 
> $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ties. SOLD
> 
> BB silver w/fleur de lis 3.5 inch width $10 conus
> Bert Pulitzer Lord and Taylor Argyle and Sutherland 3 inch width $8 conus
> Woodward Argyle and Sutherland 3.5 inch width $8 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to knocking some $ off for combining orders. Make my wife happy by getting this out of my house :icon_smile_big:


----------



## a4audi08

*First gray glenplaid is $50 shipped CONUS, the second is $60 shipped CONUS - ties are 1/$10, 2/$18 - will combine shipping*

jackets first.

First is a beautiful glenplaid pattern by Trotter's Club, 2 Button, fully lined, single vent in gray/black. Lovely soft wool, mid weight - perfect for fall/winter. No condition issues at all.

Chest: 44
sleeves: 23'' + 2'' extra material
length: 31'' from top of collar
shoulders: 19''


















second is a gorgeous green wool with a faint red pattern - fully line, double vented - 2button, tailored by Magee (Made in Ireland) - 90% wool, 10% cashmere. again no condition issues at all.

chest: 44''
sleeves: 24.5'' + 2'' extra
length: 31''
shoulders: 19''


















Here is a picture w/o flash - natural lighting









Next are knit/woolen ties.

from Lands End, Rooster, and a couple Scottish woolens


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Do you have measurements for the Magee? Thanks!


----------



## a4audi08

measurements for magee are up. 

chest: 44''
sleeves: 24.5'' + 2'' extra
length: 31''
shoulders: 19''


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include shipping to US.

1. Burberry's "Shetland Tweed" jacket. Made in England. Chest 21, Sh 18, Sl 24.5, L 29.5. 2 button, Single Vent $32


















2. H. Freeman & Sons tweed. Sized 42. I can't see an R or L. 3 roll 2, single vent, Chest 22, Sh 18, Sl 25, L 31. $32


















3. Vintage McGregor Sack. Tagged 44L. This one is a trad 4-bagger. 3 roll 2, Sack, THREE patch pockets and Two cuff buttons. Instant trad cred. Chest 24, Sh 19.5, Sl 27, L 32. $32.


















4. Charles Tyrwhitt white shirt. 15.5 - 33. Chest 23.5. $20.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Nice things on hold. Anyone interested?*

Went to a more obscure church thrift today and turned up a few nice goods. Unfortunately, nothing in my size. They only take cash so I put them on hold until they reopen Friday.

Five things:

1) A beautiful green heavy Austrian wool felt sport coat/blazer, woven leather buttons, 3/2 roll lapel, patch hip pockets, vent breast pocket, single vent back, fully lined, (I think) 4 inside pockets. Huntingdon label on one side, "Loden de Luxe" Austrian designation tag on the other. I think it's about a 42R.

2) Rosemann Austrian(I think) knickers in a heavy, soft, fine wool felt. Olive. 36-38 waist(I think).

3) An English style (3 button, double vent, double forward-pleat pant) dark wool 2 pc. bespoke suit made for a gentleman(his name is hand stitched on the tag) in Hong Kong in 1972. Proportions seemed a bit odd (large chest/shoulders compared to length). Pants are about 34w/30-32l with plenty of room to let out the leg. Waist, however, can only go in as it seems. Excellent condition and quality. Tailors are "Hong Kong Tailors".

4) A soft silk/wool 3 button no-roll tweed(as I remember) made for the same gentleman again at Hong Kong Tailors in Kowloon, Hong Kong.

5) A beautiful John Collier of Oxford Street, London tuxedo. Excellent fabric, heavy wide-band (if that's how you describe it) grosgrain lapel. Pants have a
lovely seam, again, excellent quality. A much larger man than me wore this, perhaps the same gentleman, but it seemed a little larger.

Again, these are on hold until Friday. If it sounds like things you gentlemen would like I'll pick them up for you. It's more money than
I can put up for something I can't wear, as nice as they are.

Btw, my size is somewhere around 35-36R jacket, 15-15.5/32 shirt, 31/30 pants. I have a hard time finding a fit, and I'm trying to up my wardrobe considerably on a meager budget. Any help finding is greatly appreciated, thanks!

This will be my first post on the thrift exchange, please tell me how to work the messaging aspect of it and please explain what CONUS is. Continental US?

Thanks again!


----------



## hookem12387

Can someone give me any advice for home measuring myself. Would love the above Burberry but I really have no idea my measurements other than a general 41L (and obviously my pants measurement). Thanks


----------



## anonymouz

In the last set of knit ties, is the first one of the left navy? What's the width?



a4audi08 said:


> *First gray glenplaid is $50 shipped CONUS, the second is $60 shipped CONUS - ties are 1/$10, 2/$18 - will combine shipping*
> 
> jackets first.
> 
> First is a beautiful glenplaid pattern by Trotter's Club, 2 Button, fully lined, single vent in gray/black. Lovely soft wool, mid weight - perfect for fall/winter. No condition issues at all.
> 
> Chest: 44
> sleeves: 23'' + 2'' extra material
> length: 31'' from top of collar
> shoulders: 19''
> 
> second is a gorgeous green wool with a faint red pattern - fully line, double vented - 2button, tailored by Magee (Made in Ireland) - 90% wool, 10% cashmere. again no condition issues at all.
> 
> chest: 44''
> sleeves: 24.5'' + 2'' extra
> length: 31''
> shoulders: 19''
> 
> Here is a picture w/o flash - natural lighting
> 
> Next are knit/woolen ties.
> 
> from Lands End, Rooster, and a couple Scottish woolens


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> Can someone give me any advice for home measuring myself. Would love the above Burberry but I really have no idea my measurements other than a general 41L (and obviously my pants measurement). Thanks


https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=1463


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=1463


Thank you. Am I to understand, then, that the Burberry jacket Steve Smith posted above most likely has a truly 42" chest? So most likely a size 38 jacket? I appreciate the help and apologize for my general "noobness."


----------



## rabidawg

hookem12387 said:


> Thank you. Am I to understand, then, that the Burberry jacket Steve Smith posted above most likely has a truly 42" chest? So most likely a size 38 jacket? I appreciate the help and apologize for my general "noobness."


Looks like either a 40R or 40S to me.


----------



## Coleman

hookem

Personal preference plays a big role in how many inches you want in the chest of your jacket above your actual chest measurement. I prefer 4 (my chest measures 40", so I prefer jackets with chests measuring 44"), so, yes, I'd say that's a 38, but many who prefer a more fitted jacket prefer only a 2" difference.


----------



## Steve Smith

rabidawg said:


> Looks like either a 40R or 40S to me.


Good call. "S.40" is printed on the name area inside the pocket so I think it may be a 40S, in spite of their syntax. As Coleman says, it could be a 38. It's pretty arbitrary, really.

Hookem, your question is a good one. The best solution is to measure a jacket which fits you well and then compare that to the jackets for sale. Don't get too wrapped up in labeled size, because the jacket may have been altered and manufacturers / cuts vary. One 41L may fit you off the rack while another is way off.


----------



## rabidawg

Coleman said:


> hookem
> 
> Personal preference plays a big role in how many inches you want in the chest of your jacket above your actual chest measurement. I prefer 4 (my chest measures 40", so I prefer jackets with chests measuring 44"), so, yes, I'd say that's a 38, but many who prefer a more fitted jacket prefer only a 2" difference.


Interesting. Most of my 40S jackets measure 21", although I have had some outliers that were larger.


----------



## CMDC

This is a 2 button sack gray wool suit. It is unlabeled so I'm not sure its maker or vintage but its not a bad little suit. Its weight is toward the flannel end so not something you'd wear in the middle of summer. It has a very faint light blue pinstripe running through it. 2 buttons on cuff. The trousers are flat front, not cuffed.

$35 conus

Chest 42
Sleeve 24 +1.5 to let out
Length 30 from top of collar
Shoulder 17

Trousers 36 waist, 29 inseam +2.5 inches to let out


----------



## tonylumpkin

J. Press navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, tagged 41 R. Four seasons fabric. I believe this is pretty recent as the label includes Washington and excludes San Francisco. The flash doesn't do this justice, its a nice deep navy with a subtle gray stripe. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length 30.5". Trousers are flat front and measure 17.5" across the waist and the inseam is 28.25" with 1.5" cuffs and about 1.75" turned under. Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/presssuit.jpg/
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/presssuit1.jpg/
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/presssuit2.jpg/

I'm not sure this is strictly trad, but similar items have garnered lots of interest when posted in the past.

This is a NOS original Banana Republic of Mill Valley safari jacket, size 40.
This is in perfect unworn condition, but lacks tags. The buttons are bone, the buckle leather covered and it is 100% cotton. Approximate measurements are 24" at the pits, 30.25" length from the bottom of the collar and the sleeves are 224" from the shoulder seams. Asking $77.50 shipped CONUS.

*ADDITIONAL SAFARI JACKET PICS* https://yfrog.com/2obr4mjx
https://img6.imageshack.us/i/br1q.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/br2x.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/72487348.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

*Mad Men Ties*

Prices include shipping to US.

1. Beau Brummel, 50% Polyester / 50% Wool. $10

2. SOLD*****Yale Class of 43, 25th Reunion. You don't see one of these every day. 75% Polyester / 25% Silk. $10

3. Liberty House, Honolulu Waikiki. Cool tag, a little bit of fading of the silk along the bottom edge, just to the left of the point 100% silk. $12


----------



## Jack1425

*Assistance looking out for a Navy Suit..*

Lads,

Looking for a/the classic navy suit in either a two button stance or 3/2... I have come across some nice examples in the past but usually the trousers, specifically the inseam measurements are what kills it for me..

Thanks for the help!

Jack

Jacket:
Ch: 42
SH: 18 1/2 - 19 max
SL: 25
L: 31

Trousers:
W: 34 - 36 max
Inseam: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free Harris Tweed!*

*Free tweed is now claimed! *



TweedyDon said:


> I found this in my closet, and I've no idea where it came from--there's no way it would ever have fit me as it's far too short!
> 
> I noticed that it has some minor discoloration to the tweed at the top of one shoulder along the seam, and across the shoulders. I don't know what this is, and it's impossible to see except at certain angles in artificial light. But, it's there....
> 
> Anyway, as a way of giving back to AAAT (and, yes, because of this flaw), this jacket is FREE!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

Price drops, below--and offers welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm currently clearing my closet of items that don't fit properly, or don't get much use.
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International shipping is at cost. PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required--and no extra fees for Goods Payments!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Size 42 Harrods aran sweater.*
> 
> Made in Co. Mayo, Ireland, by Glentarra for Harrods. This cost me an awful lot when I bought it from Harrods (in London, of course...) some years ago, but I hardly wear it, and since I've just acquired a Bean Norwegian sweater it's time for this to find a new home! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Now Asking $30, or offer*
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds033.jpg/
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/presstweeds035.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 38-40 charcoal herringbone topcoat.*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!


----------



## AlanC

*Alden Chukkas -- New!*

I have just listed these in the Sales forum.

Alden chukka -- new
Pebble grain, full leather lining, lug sole
Size 9 A (AAA/A) -- Barrie Last

These are new without box (NWOB)


----------



## AlanC

Somebody make me an offer on this. I'd like to move it out. It's a beauty, but will be more useful in someone's closet who can actually wear it!



AlanC said:


> *A. Vitullo* of Utica (store label)
> Scotsforth Shetland 3/2 tweed sack, hacking pockets, side vents, half-lined with paisley lining
> Estimated size: 43/44L
> 
> This is an amazing and unique vintage sportcoat. I do so wish it fit me. You will not find another like this.
> 
> *NOW $50* NOW $60! $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This breast pocket blows me away:
> https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/28/img2024r.jpg
> https://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1953/img2022l.jpg


----------



## allan

*Magee houndstooth jacket*

Recently acquired from Patrick06790. I love the soft fabric and the styling, but the colors don't quite work for me and my wardrobe.

The color palette is a bit more toward the brown (rather than blue-gray) than the pictures suggest, at least as my browser displays those pictures. I tried with my own camera and got a little closer -- see the last shot.

$30 shipped in the US. Please PM. Thanks.

- Allan



Patrick06790 said:


> Magee houndstooth jacket in excellent condition. Darted, twin vents and a stronger shoulder than the usual Tradly offerings. I think everybody needs at least one jacket in this style.
> 
> About a 40S, I reckon. (Dagnabbit.)
> 
> Chest 21
> Sleeves 24.5
> Length from top of collar 30
> Shoulders 18.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6060.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6061.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6062.jpg


Here's my attempt in hazy sunlight:


----------



## chiamdream

Argh, I can't believe I missed that Yale tie! Great score, whoever picked it up. If you ever tire of it, please keep me in mind.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Vintage LL Bean Norwegian Sweater XL*

Price includes shipping to US. Paypal preferred.
1. Vintage LL Bean Norwegian Sweater. Size XL. This is the old made in Norway 80% wool 20% rayon model. A substantial sweater. These last forever. Like new. Chest 50 inches. $30


----------



## TweedyDon

All three of the following jackets are now claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> I have three lovely vintage trad. jackets to pass on!
> 
> *1) c. 42/44L Cashmere chocolate brown herringbone jacket from Norman Ditto.*
> 
> *2) c. 38R/S Vintage 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> *3) c. 40-42R Anderson-Little navy blazer.*


----------



## Taken Aback

Steve Smith said:


> 1. Vintage LL Bean Norwegian Sweater. Size XL. This is the old made in Norway 80% wool 20% rayon model. A substantial sweater. These last forever. Like new. Chest 50 inches. $30


That reminds me a little of an old favorite album.


----------



## Benson

Further price drops. I'm just looking to get these items out of my closet at this point. The 2b tweed, while not trad, is a nice jacket in excellent condition. If anyone is skeptical of non-current pics, please know that neither has been worn more than once, and in the house at that. 
Best,
Benson

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Benson* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1025287#post1025287 
_All of the items below were purchased on the exchange, and as such I've linked to the original posts.

1) 2B Harris Tweed from Moore's. Solid blue/grey heather. 40 R.

ASKING $35 > $25 NOW $20 CONUS

Tweedy don's photos are accurate, but I would say the jacket shows a bit more blue in natural light.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...postcount=5944

3) Olive Wool Trousers 36 - 39 L 
Claimed, pending payment.


_


----------



## dport86

chiamdream said:


> Argh, I can't believe I missed that Yale tie! Great score, whoever picked it up. If you ever tire of it, please keep me in mind.


Very cool tie, but is it cool to wear someone else's reunion tie? Even if you went to the school, it's not your class. I guess we wear other people's tartans and other people's regimentals (and t-shirts from other people's schools)--but it just seems uncool to me to walk around with someone else's class tie. Like wearing a ring from a school (or a sporting event) you didn't attend. No?


----------



## unmodern

dport86 said:


> Very cool tie, but is it cool to wear someone else's reunion tie? Even if you went to the school, it's not your class. I guess we wear other people's tartans and other people's regimentals (and t-shirts from other people's schools)--but it just seems uncool to me to walk around with someone else's class tie. Like wearing a ring from a school (or a sporting event) you didn't attend. No?


I would agree if it were for the Class of 2000, or even 1960. But IMO it is old enough to be a relic unto itself. For instance, the tie is 43 years older than me! If I wore it, no one would think I was trying to pass as a 1943 Yale man! In this case I think the rarity factor outweighs the propriety factor. That said, it would have to be worn in the right way, i.e., without pretension.


----------



## chiamdream

dport86 said:


> Very cool tie, but is it cool to wear someone else's reunion tie? Even if you went to the school, it's not your class. I guess we wear other people's tartans and other people's regimentals (and t-shirts from other people's schools)--but it just seems uncool to me to walk around with someone else's class tie. Like wearing a ring from a school (or a sporting event) you didn't attend. No?


I'm okay with it. All are welcome to accuse me of masquerading as a 87-year-old WASP.


----------



## AlanC

I think the worst anyone might think is that it was your father or grandfather's tie. I think it's way cool.


----------



## lorkp

*Anglo American Optical Eyeglasses*

Anglo American Optical Model 102
45 Eye
21 Bridge

Classic wire-rimmed eyeglasses with P3 ("full-vue", "panto") lens shape. These are brand new, still have the demo lenses. $70 shipped to the continental U.S. PayPal preferred.


----------



## dport86

AlanC said:


> I think the worst anyone might think is that it was your father or grandfather's tie. I think it's way cool.


Guess it depends what your grandfather looked like. I suppose you could wear it ironically--like a homeless guy in vintage trad thrift store cashmere. Still think it's kinda lame, but then the whole Ralph Lauren empire was built on selling a prepackaged trad lifestyle to those whose grandfathers didn't go to Yale...

btw, for my 20th, I got a fleece blanket...Maybe they save the tie for 25.


----------



## dport86

OK, for those of you who missed the tie and can't pretend grandpa went to Yale, here's a sweater that lets you pretend your blind granny knit for you when you went to Yale:


----------



## egerland

*Vintage British made Dunn & Co Harris Tweed 42R*

Gray herringbone tweed 3 btn coat, all leather buttons, *$40 shipped CONUS.*
Shoulder to shoulder 19"
Length from bottom of collar 30"
Armpit to armpit 21"
Sleeve length 25"

GENTLY WORN CONDITION - if this jacket fit me I would never sell it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

dport86 said:


> Very cool tie, but is it cool to wear someone else's reunion tie? Even if you went to the school, it's not your class. I guess we wear other people's tartans and other people's regimentals (and t-shirts from other people's schools)--but it just seems uncool to me to walk around with someone else's class tie. Like wearing a ring from a school (or a sporting event) you didn't attend. No?


I bought the tie, I'm an alum and yes, it is cool to wear it whenever and wherever and however I want. At the end of the day, my fellow alums and I make the rules, not anyone else. It is our birthright to tell the world what to do, not the other way around. And remember: Friends don't let friends apply to Harvard. Boola boola.


----------



## dport86

wait, so I get to make the rules too? Did I miss the vote? Or just my birthright. Damn!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

AlanC said:


> I have just listed these in the Sales forum.
> 
> Alden chukka -- new
> Pebble grain, full leather lining, lug sole
> Size 9 A (AAA/A) -- Barrie Last
> 
> These are new without box (NWOB)


You are absolutely killing me with these. If they were 9.5 or 10 in regular width, they wouldn't have stared at me for 30 seconds with compelling me to click the PM. Oh, the rotten luck.


----------



## cueoner

AlanC - sent you a PM regarding the Brooks trench from a few pages back. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some thrift finds today.

Asher (now Asher-Winer)(decent, but not exceptional quality) 3/2 sack blazer in something that feels like tropical wool. The buyer will have to resew the top button as someone added horn buttons but the thread appears on the lapel when it shouldn't (I can resew the button if you want)

Conditon: No snags, tears holes, etc., but this feels more like a knocking around blazer than your go-to-blazer (spots on camera, not jacket)

Tagged size: None, but measures to about a 40S
Shoulders: 18
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 23.75
BOC: 28.75

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

AE black pebble-grained MacNeils
Price: Sold

Here's one for the larger trads - see, I've been paying attention to your demands :icon_smile_wink:.

JAB Traveler Collection (it feels like non-iron) 100% cotton GTH gingham button-down (I wouldn't normally have picked this up, but it's so loud I couldn't resist)

Size: XL
Neck: 18
Chest: 56
Shoulders: 22
Sleeves: 35/36

Condition: excellent (just back from the cleaners), but there is a small snag/hole near the left cuff (pictured)

Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (I'm just trying to get back my cost + shipping)


----------



## Pink and Green

Hate to troll for stuff here, but it's freezing where I live:

Any smallish to medium Shetlands or Shaggy Dogs out there for sale? I'm a 40R in coat but slim, in case you've outgrown some J Press stuff.


----------



## nerdykarim

Pink and Green said:


> Hate to troll for stuff here, but it's freezing where I live:
> 
> Any smallish to medium Shetlands or Shaggy Dogs out there for sale? I'm a 40R in coat but slim, in case you've outgrown some J Press stuff.


I have a few in my recent sales post. I need to do a price cut, but I haven't had time to do anything formal yet. Feel free to PM me an offer if you want either of those Press Shaggy Dogs (or anything else).


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

1. Executive Imperial Wingtips, 7 1/2 E. Very good condition with some heel wear. A heel replacement is not expensive, when the time comes. I have a pair of vintage Florsheims which are almost the identical shoe in color and style. When I put them side by side and examine the details, this shoe is almost identical.....which means high quality and built like a tank. $28


----------



## AlanC

dport86 said:


> Guess it depends what your grandfather looked like. I suppose you could wear it ironically--like a homeless guy in vintage trad thrift store cashmere. Still think it's kinda lame, but then the whole Ralph Lauren empire was built on selling a prepackaged trad lifestyle to those whose grandfathers didn't go to Yale...
> 
> btw, for my 20th, I got a fleece blanket...Maybe they save the tie for 25.


I assumed--correctly, it appears--that the tie was purchased by someone who actually went to Yale.


----------



## Desk Jockey

32rollandrock said:


> I bought the tie, I'm an alum and yes, it is cool to wear it whenever and wherever and however I want. At the end of the day, my fellow alums and I make the rules, not anyone else. It is our birthright to tell the world what to do, not the other way around. And remember: Friends don't let friends apply to Harvard. Boola boola.


It's all quite all right. You're into that whole Yale Thing.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS*



tonylumpkin said:


> J. Press navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, tagged 41 R. Four seasons fabric. I believe this is pretty recent as the label includes Washington and excludes San Francisco. The flash doesn't do this justice, its a nice deep navy with a subtle gray stripe. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length 30.5". Trousers are flat front and measure 17.5" across the waist and the inseam is 28.25" with 1.5" cuffs and about 1.75" turned under. Asking $87.50 *NOW $67.50* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/presssuit.jpg/
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/presssuit1.jpg/
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/presssuit2.jpg/
> 
> I'm not sure this is strictly trad, but similar items have garnered lots of interest when posted in the past.
> 
> This is a NOS original Banana Republic of Mill Valley safari jacket, size 40.
> This is in perfect unworn condition, but lacks tags. The buttons are bone, the buckle leather covered and it is 100% cotton. Approximate measurements are 24" at the pits, 30.25" length from the bottom of the collar and the sleeves are 224" from the shoulder seams. Asking $77.50 *NOW $57.50* shipped CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL SAFARI JACKET PICS* https://yfrog.com/2obr4mjx
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/br1q.jpg/
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/br2x.jpg/
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/72487348.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 44L J. Press Donegal Mist*

*TRADED! *


----------



## AlanC

Somebody really ought to grab that BR safari jacket from tonylumpkin. That's a great looking piece.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial Longwings - SOLD






Brooks Brothers 346 (outlet) 100% green linen shirt.

Tagged: XL
Neck: 18
Chest: 54
Sleeves: 36.5

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Pendleton camel-colored 100% wool Car Coat. Made in USA

Tagged: 42
Shoulders: 20
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 25
Length (BOC): 33.5

Condition: Perfect - no wear, snags, spots, etc. (I think I wore this twice)

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


MacGregor Dizzler in navy. Made in USA

Tagged: 44
Shoulders: raglan so impossible to measure
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 33 (from center of back)
Length:27.5

Condition: Excellent - one button needs to be resewn, but I'm doing that before the coat ships.

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Benson

_1) 2B Harris Tweed from Moore's. Solid blue/grey heather. 40 R. 
Sold

3) Olive Wool Trousers 36 - 39 L 
Sold


_


----------



## dwebber18

See someone needs to buy my Harris tweed 3/2 sack. Grey herringbone with a faint blue and a faint yellow stripe ~40R. If interested I'll send pictures so you don't have to search back. I've got it on ebay so move quick so I can take it off.


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds casual shoes, size 10D.*

Up for sale are two pairs of Allen Edmonds casual shoes, size 10D. Sorry for the bad photos...look much better in person.

Allen Edmonds perforated cap toe, size 10D, reddish burgundy. *$45 shipped.*

https://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0515ckh.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0516i.jpg https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0513x.jpg

Allen Edmonds Wilbert, size 10D, tan/chili. *$45 shipped.*

https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0518h.jpg https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0523b.jpg https://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0521j.jpg https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0519i.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

Pendleton car coat above, sold.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Sweater Price Reductions*

Prices Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> William Lockie for Smith's Bermuda. Tan Camel Hair Sweater. Made in Scotland. Size 48. Asking $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moriarty of Stowe Vt. Green with Blue pattern. Size XL. Asking $20shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Giant Blowout Closet Clearing Further $ Reduction Sale*

Prices include US shipping. Will consider trades or partial trades in 46R and 12D.

1. Brooks Brothers sport coat. The base color of this jacket is a dark charcoal gray, like the second photo. Tagged 42RG. Made in Italy. Like new. Chest 23, Sh 19.5, Sl 24, L 31. $50 Reduced to $45[/COLOR]>>>>>>>$40


















These next two suits came from the same owner. I'm always open to a package deal.

2. Norman Hilton 2 button Sack. Tagged 42L. Made in US. Charcoal gray. A classic trad business suit in beautiful condition. The spot on the lapel is from the camera, not the suit. Trousers are pleated and cuffed. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 25.5, L 32. Waist 36.5, L 31. $55 Reduced to $50>>>>>>$45


















3. Southwick Dark Gray 2 button suit. Interesting fabric. I would describe this a very fine birdseye which looks like solid dark gray until you get within a foot or two. If someone knows a more proper name for this fabric, please comment on the thread. Made in US. Flawless. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.25, Sl 25.25, L 32.25. Trousers pleated, W 36, L 31. $50 Reduced to $45>>>>>>$40



















4. Brooks Brothers Brooksgate khaki jacket. This is the washable kind, great for travel and casual wear. Probably is an orphan suit coat, but I think it works alone just fine. Chest 23, Shoulder 18.5, Sleeve 26.25, Length 31.5. $22 Reduced to $20[/COLOR]>>>>>$15



















5. Beautiful Hart Schaffner & Marx dark blue pinstriped suit. This is a high quality suit in excellent condition. This is a cornerstone of a well rounded suit rotation. Not tagged for size but probably a 41L or a 42L. Chest 22.5, Sleeve 25.5, Shoulder 19.5, Length 32.25. Trousers cuffed and pleated measure W34 and L32. $40 Reduced to $35[/COLOR]>>>>>>>>>>$25



















6. Hart Schaffner & Marx houndstooth sport coat. Very nice fabric, no flaws. Chest 23, Shoulder 20, Sleeve 23.25, Length 30.5. $30 Reduced to $27[/COLOR]>>>>>>>>$19



















7. H. Freeman & Sons windowpane over herringbone jacket. Chest 21, shoulder 18, sleeve 24, length 30. 2 button, single vent, excellent condition, lightly used with no flaws. First photo captures the color and texture of the fabric. $30>>>>>>>>$25


















8. SOLD****** Burberry's "Shetland Tweed" jacket. Made in England. Chest 21, Sh 18, Sl 24.5, L 29.5. 2 button, Single Vent $32>>>>>>$26

















9. SOLD*********H. Freeman & Sons tweed. Sized 42. I can't see an R or L. 3 roll 2, sack, with 2-button cuffs (anyone paying attention?), single vent, Chest 22, Sh 18, Sl 25, L 31. $32>>>>>>$26


















10. Charles Tyrwhitt white shirt. 15.5 - 33. Chest 23.5. $20. >>>>>$16










11. SOLD*****Time for bird hunting! Green wool field trousers. Built like a tank. Buttons all over it for adjustment and fastening, no zippers. Excellent condition. Beautiful quality and craftsmanship. Waist 33, inseam 29.5. You will not be able to let the length out. The waist could be let out a few inches. $40 Reduced to $28>>>>$20


----------



## allan

^ I give up. PM'd on those field trousers of Steve Smith's.

- Allan


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^

That's a beautiful Burberry tweed. Pity that I wear a 48L.


----------



## Steve Smith

allan said:


> ^ I give up. PM'd on those field trousers of Steve Smith's.
> 
> - Allan


Resistance is futile. Good catch on those!

Thanks, Pentheos, those are gone already. Maybe I need to work something out with you for an endorsement deal.


----------



## Pentheos

Steve Smith said:


> Resistance is futile. Good catch on those!
> 
> Thanks, Pentheos, those are gone already. Maybe I need to work something out with you for an endorsement deal.


Like putting your mug on a t-shirt?

Thanks to Tweedy Don, I have a working tweed collection, but I'm still lacking a black/gray/white herringbone.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Got these '60s white bucks NOS from an Ebay seller who was clearing out some old stock from a store that had closed. Sadly, they don't fit me very well, and I only wore them once. Size is 11E; the soles measure 12.5" by 4.25". They've got the original all-leather soles and heels, of course. Couple of scuffs from sitting in the box for 40+ years, but those should rub out or cover fine with a buck bag. They come with the original box, which is in fair condition.
> 
> *$40* shipped CONUS. Paypal. PM me if you're interested.


Another price drop.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Jack1425 said:


> Lads,
> 
> Looking for a/the classic navy suit in either a two button stance or 3/2... I have come across some nice examples in the past but usually the trousers, specifically the inseam measurements are what kills it for me..
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Jack
> 
> Jacket:
> Ch: 42
> SH: 18 1/2 - 19 max
> SL: 25
> L: 31
> 
> Trousers:
> W: 34 - 36 max
> Inseam: 32


Jack, I think I've got your suit. Navy Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2, undarted single vent with 6 button vest and plain-front, cuffed trousers. Very nice condition(will need to be pressed, I assumed that's a given after shipping anyway). First listing, so I should say that, yes, of course I will accept returns if you are not happy. 
Jacket:
W/pit to pit--22"
W/waist(second button)--20" 
L/BOC--32"
Sl--25"
Sh--18 1/2

Vest:
W/wool front--20", pulled out to include satin back--23" 
L--24"

Trousers:
W--18 1/2"
L--31" cuffed

Asking $120 shipped, giving preference to Jack since he asked specifically just a page or two back. Sounds like just the thing for him if there's an inch to let out at the inseam. 








Color shows best here:

















Brooks Brothers green Irish linen shirt, new or newly cleaned and pressed:
Sold! (excusing the floweredy quilt)

Marked XL
W--26" 
Sh--21"
L--31" BOC

















Lands' End 100% cashmere turtleneck:
asking $40 shipped

Marked M 38-40
W/pit to pit--21", waist--18"
L--26" BOC
Sl--33" center of collar to sleeve end uncuffed

















Pitlochry heather Shetland wool sweater:
asking $35 shipped

Marked L
W/pit to pit--24", waist 20"
L--26"
Sl--34" middle of collar to end uncuffed 

























Burberry London 2 button navy pinstripe suit. Very nice fabric that picks up the light nicely. One button on left sleeve is broken. Trad drawback: double reverse pleat trousers, cuffed. Still a very nice suit, please advise if I would better put it on eBay.
Asking $85 shipped.

Marked 44L, pure new wool, union made USA

Jacket:
W/pit to pit--24", waist 23" top button
L--32" BOC
Sl--25"
Sh--20"

Trousers:
W--19 1/2"
L--32" 

































This one, same style except trousers are uncuffed. Burberry's dark grey windowpane 2 button single-vent jacket, double reverse pleat front-lined trousers. One tiny snag at bottom of jacket, 2 small snags on trousers. Noticable only up very close(can send pictures). 
Asking $65 shipped.

Jacket:
W/pit to pit--22", waist 21" top button
L--32"
Sl--26 1/2"
Sh--18 1/2"

Trousers:
W--18 1/2"
L--34" uncuffed

























I have a few other things: refer to the thread regarding the orange Chipp "slacks". The Corbin "Regatta Tropical" trousers: $35 shipped. 
The Chipp trousers I'm still unsure about, can we say $65 shipped?

The goods from the church thrift are here! Beautiful goods, all excellent condition. The knickers are, in fact, English "100% Baumwolle" (cotton) from a men's boutique in Walsall, West Midlands just north of Birmingham called Hoesmann Country Wear. The Huntingdon loden is also English, as is, of course, the John Collier dinner suit. I took the chance on the bespoke two-piece and silk/wool tweed because they were so beautiful. I will be sizing them and taking pictures this evening, so look out for it. I'll be notifying those who have already contacted me.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops and plenty of new stuff - mostly 3/2 sacks



Cardinals5 said:


> Some thrift finds today.
> 
> Asher (now Asher-Winer)(decent, but not exceptional quality) 3/2 sack blazer in something that feels like tropical wool. The buyer will have to resew the top button as someone added horn buttons but the thread appears on the lapel when it shouldn't (I can resew the button if you want)
> 
> Conditon: No snags, tears holes, etc., but this feels more like a knocking around blazer than your go-to-blazer (spots on camera, not jacket)
> 
> Tagged size: None, but measures to about a 40S
> Shoulders: 18
> Chest: 43
> Waist: 40
> Sleeves: 23.75
> BOC: 28.75
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> No one wants this beast??? Only price drop and then I'll kick it into the Bay.
> 
> JAB Traveler Collection (it feels like non-iron) 100% cotton GTH gingham button-down (I wouldn't normally have picked this up, but it's so loud I couldn't resist)
> 
> Size: XL
> Neck: 18
> Chest: 56
> Shoulders: 22
> Sleeves: 35/36
> 
> Condition: excellent (just back from the cleaners), but there is a small snag/hole near the left cuff (pictured)
> 
> Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (I'm just trying to get back my cost + shipping)


Old School (Made in the USA) JAB white/green 3/2 sack jacket in 100% silk

Size: no tagged size, about a 43/44R
Chest: 47"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 20.25"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 1.5"
BOC: 30.75

Price: $25 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Austin Hill 3/2 hand-woven madras jacket. Oddly, and I have another for sale tonight, this is a true 3/2, but it's subtley darted. Loomed in India. Horn buttons. Zero shoulder padding. 

Condition: Perfect, doesn't seem to have every been worn.

Tagged size: 37R
Shoulders: 16.25
Chest: 37
Waist: 35
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC: 29.25

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Old School, made in USA, JAB electric green 3/2 sack jacket - SOLD


Orvis, made in USA, summer-weight gingham jacket. It's a true 3/2, but, like the madras above, is darted.

Condition: excellent, it's been worn, but no stains, holes, marks, etc.

Tagged size: none, but about a 44R or S
Shoulders: 20
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 29.5

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Brooks Brothers, 3/2 olive poplin (cotton/poly blend) sack. Originally part of a suit, but the trousers couldn't be found. Usually I leave orphans, but I have this exact same jacket and it looks great as an odd jacket in the summer.

Condition: very good, worn and washed, but no stains, holes, marks, etc.

Tagged: 38R, but fits me as a smaller 40R
Shoulders: 18.25
Chest: 42
Waist: 41
Sleeves: 24.25
BOC: 30

Price: Sold, pending payment


Old school JAB 3/2 sack blazer. This is the real deal - made in USA, FULLY-CANVASED, machine-done pick stitching, and all the other correct details. 100% virgin wool. 1/2 lined.

Condition: Very good, but it's going to need a whole new set of buttons as someone seems to have replaced the originals with darker blue/black buttons and there are a couple missing from the right sleeve.

Tagged size: none, but measures to something like a 41/42R

Shoulders: 19.5
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Sleeves: 24.25
BOC: 30.5

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.


M. Burton Harris Tweed - Sold, pending payment

Britches 100% shetland wool cardigan vest with a great pattern and (faux?) horn buttons. Made in Hong Kong

Size: XXL
Chest: 48
Length: 30

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.


Cloud Pink chamois cloth shirt. Looks identical to the Bean/Woolrich chamois shirts, but no maker label - there is a label stating Made in USA. 

Condition: Perfect, appears to have never been worn.

Tagged: M
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (Price is high to reflect my indecision about whether I should keep this for myself. If someone wants it for $20.00 I'll sell, otherwise it joins my other chamois cloth shirts)

Tomorrow morning I'll be listing
1. Bills Khakis, M2 (not-pleated), British khaki colored, 36x30 (cuffed)
2. BB (not 346) flat-front dress chinos, 37x28.5 (cuffed)
3. NWOT Berle charcoal flannels, side-adjusters, 36x29+3
4. Berle GTH darkish green/blue summer-weight cotton/(poly?) trou with side adjusters, 36x30.5
5. Old school Izod yellow trousers embroidered with blue sailboats, with side-adjusters, 36x32


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers 346 (outlet) 100% green linen shirt. Long sleeves.
> 
> Tagged: XL
> Neck: 18
> Chest: 54
> Sleeves: 36.5
> 
> Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Trousers

NWOT Berle Charcoal flannels. Made in USA. No belt loops, side-adjusters. 100% wool.

Condition: Perfect, never worn

Waist: 37
Rise: 12
Outseam: 39.5
Inseam: 28.5 +3
Cuffed: No

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Bills Khakis, Original Twills, M2 (not pleated), I think original khaki color. In the pic they are on the right and color contrasted with regular LLB chinos.

Condition: Excellent, worn, but no marks, snags, etc.

Waist: 36
Rise: 13 
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 30 +0
Cuffed: 1.5

Price: $27 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Vintage Izod emblematic/critter summer trousers. Yellow with blue sailboats. No belt loops, side-adjusters. Feels like cotton/poly.

Condition: Excellent

Waist: 36
Rise: 11.5
Outseam: 42.5
Inseam: 31.5 +2.5
Cuffed: No

Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (sorry about the horizontal photograph - color is more accurate in close-up pic)

Hastings Traditions, made in USA, 100% wool, mid-gray light flannels. Belt loops

Condition: excellent

Waist: 33.5
Rise: 11.25
Outseam: 42.5
Inseam: 31.5 +3
Cuffed: No

Price: 27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Corbin for Rush Wilson tropical wool/summer weight trousers. Belt loops. 100% wool.

Conditon: excellent

Waist: 36
Rise: 12
Outseam: 40
Inseam: 29.5
Cuffed: 1.5

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

BB dress chinos (not 346). 100% cotton.

Condition: very good

Tagged: 38x34
Waist: 37
Rise: 12
Outseam: 40
Inseam: 28.5
Cuffed: 1.5

Price: 23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

J Crew, summer weight white trousers. Regular fit. Still have the security tag inside the trousers. 100% cotton.

Condition: NWOT

Tagged: 36x30
Waist: 37
Rise: 12
Outseam: 41.5
Inseam: 30
Cuffed: No

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Berle GTH summer-weight cotton/poly trousers. No belt loops, side-adjusters.

Color: Color is best represented in the close-up pic
Condition: excellent

Waist: 36
Rise: 12
Outseam: 41.5
Inseam: 30.5 + 3.75
Cuffed: No

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (Price is a little high because I'm considering keeping these and having the waist taken in, but if someone wants them for $25, I'll sell.)


----------



## JCrewfan

*Three sports coats*

I have three sports coats available. I lurk here quite often but rarely post. I have purchased from this forum but have not yet sold anything. FWIW, I have an excellent record selling on ebay. I'm happy to provide references or my ebay handle upon request.

All garments in excellent condition and come from smoke-free home.

1. Blue RL Polo 100% cotton 3/2 seersucker sport coat. Purchased from Dillard's last year. Worn once. Tagged 40R. $30 shipped.

Chest 41"
Shoulder 18.25"
Waist 39.5"
Sleeves 24" (1.5" to let out)
Length 30" (from bottom of collar)































2. Charcoal herringbone Tweed sport coat w/ elbow patches. Tailored in Ireland by Crescent. Two-button front with two buttons on each sleeve. Plastic buttons. $30 shipped.

Chest 40"
Shoulder 17.5"
Waist 38.5"
Sleeves 25" (1.5" to let out)
Length 29.5"































3. Gray Chaps by RL (made in USA) 100% Camel hair (woven in Scotland) sport coat. Brown leather-wrapped buttons: two in front; four on sleeves. $30 shipped.

Chest 39"
Shoulder 17"
Waist 38"
Sleeves 24.5" (1.5" to let out)
Length 30"


----------



## dizzyfan

These are 100% wool gray dress pants from Lands' End. They are flat front and cuffed. These are marked as 34 and run 17.5 inches across the waist with a 27 inch inseam. Asking $20 including shipping.


----------



## dshell

Good hunting chaps: that's a spurt of good stuff. Too bad each piece that caught my eye was too large. :-(


----------



## dizzyfan

This is a Brooks Brothers 3B Sack sports coat made in the USA that is marked 40S. It's fully lined with no defects / tears / stains that I can see. It's a really lovely jacket, and I wish it were a regular. The material isn't listed, and it feels a bit softer than 100% wool, but I can't be sure. Asking $30 including shipping to CONUS. *SOLD Pending Payment.*

Measurements:
pit: 21 in
sleeve: 22.5 in
top of collar to bottom of jacket: 30 in
shoulders: 18 in.


----------



## Cardinals5

For sale are two Sir Pendleton wool shirts. I purchased both of these shirts NOS and wore each about five times, but I have too many similar shirts and am culling these from my closet. 

Please note the older style collar with the loop instead of a button hole and the slightly longer collar points.

The details are exactly the same on both - just different colors.

Fabric: 100% virgin wool
Country of manufacture: USA

Tagged size: Large, but fits me well as a medium
Chest: 45
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves (from middle of back): 32.5
Sleeves (from shoulder): 23.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 27

Condition: Excellent, no apparent flaws anywhere

Price: $22.50 for one or $38 for both, price includes CONUS shipping or I will ship abroad for actual price (Sold, Pending Payment)

The close up pictures show the best color representation of the shirts.

Shirt No. 1
https://img688.imageshack.us/i/pendleton006.jpg/https://img509.imageshack.us/i/pendleton005.jpg/https://img251.imageshack.us/i/pendleton007.jpg/

Shirt No. 2
https://img19.imageshack.us/i/pendleton008.jpg/https://img136.imageshack.us/i/pendleton009.jpg/

____________________________________________________________________________
I think I've posted all these shirts in the past, but thought I'd give them one more chance before sending to eBay. I've just taken pictures of the tags and sizes since it's not worth the effort to take all the measurements, extra pics, etc., unless there's some actual interest. If interested, I can provide accurate measurements and answer all questions.

All shirts are $17 shipped in the CONUS or actual abroad

Condition: All shirts in excellent condition, no heavy wear, no stains, snags, etc.

LLB yellow/white uni stripe. 16x33

BB thick ocbd, white, no lining in collar, 16x32

BB blue pinpoint bd, light interlining in collar (not fused), 17x34

Gitman Brothers tiny pink check, pinpoint, straight collar, FRENCH CUFFS, 16x35


----------



## TweedyDon

*Old School, ultra-trad Abercrombie & Fitch shooting jacket!*

*CLAIMED--Thank you!*

*THIS IS NOT FROM THE MODERN INCARNATION OF ABERCROMBIE & FITCH!*

A thread on the old-school Abercrombie & Fitch can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=101383&highlight=abercrombie

This jacket was made by Abercrombie & Fitch when they were making _real _clothes, outfitting the likes of Hemingway. It's a beautiful shooting jacket in very dark loden green. It has everything one would want in a traditional American shooting jacket, including:

*
--3/2 sack cut with beautiful lapel roll

--Single button cuffs

--Functional throat latch

--Functional bellows pockets

--Bellows pockets lined in leather inside, and reinforced with what I believe is alcantara leather.

--Shoulder shooting patch in what I believe to be alcantara leather.

--Functional bi-swing back.

--Shell holders in the external front breast pocket.

--Double vented

--I believe this to be fully canvassed (it passes the pinch tests), although I'm not absolutely certain of this.*

This really is a beautiful jacket, but I'm steeling myself to divest myself of jackets that just don't fit me correctly. This jacket is in excellent condition, but it does have four (very) minor flaws: (1) There is some minor rubbing and fading on the shoulder patch from the use of a gun, (2) Some minor fading from age of the exterior alcantara leather, (3) a small repair to the corner of one of the pockets, (4) a small pull on the side of one of the interior pockets. None of these flaws really detract from this jacket, but they should be mentioned.

I believe that this measures to a 38/40R, but please check measurements:

Chest: 21
Shoulder (from back): 18.5
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 30

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds019.jpg/

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds020.jpg/

Throat latch closed:

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds021.jpg/

Shooting patch:

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds022.jpg/

Patina on buttons:

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds023.jpg/

Leather lined pockets:

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds025.jpg/

Breast pocket shell holders:

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds026.jpg/

Labels:

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds027.jpg/

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds028.jpg/


----------



## harvey_birdman

Wow, that is a gorgeous jacket.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, Harvey! 

I have several lovely tradly tweeds to pass on!

All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment is preferred but not required; no extra charge for "Goods" payments. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*All shoulder measurements are from the back; all length measurements are from the bottom of the collar.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

 *As always, offers are VERY welcome!*

*1) Beautiful Burton 3/2 sack in overcheck tweed.*

The colours in this jacket are absolutely gorgeous; my pictures really don't do it justice! This is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This was Union made in the USA, and is absolutely excellent condition. Having noted this, there is some staining to the half-lining under the arms (shown). This jacket has been thoroughly dry-cleaned by a Princeton cleaner used to 3/2 sacks and expensive clothing, and there are no odors or other unpleasantness--just the inside underarm marks themselves. The tweed shell itself is in immaculate condition!

This has two button cuffs and a single vent.

*Asking just $45, to reflect the inside flaws.*

I believe that this measures to a 44/46R or L, but please check measurements.

Chest: 23
Sleeve:25.25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31.5

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds001.jpg/

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds002.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds004.jpg/

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds005.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds006.jpg/

*2) Country Squire of Princeton 3/2 sack*

This is a nice, trad. 3/2 sack. It has some liner damage (shown), and is a vintage jacket, so it's just in Good condition. This would make a great informal jacket! It has a single hook vent and is half-lined.

*Asking just $25*

I believe that this measures to a 44R/L, but please check measurements:

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25 (+2.5)
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 31.5

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds008.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds009.jpg/

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds013.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds010.jpg/

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds012.jpg/

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds011.jpg/

*3) c.38-40S DUAL HOOK VENTS!! Muted plaid tweed sack*

This is a lovely older two-button sack jacket, with lovely narrow lapels and dual hook vents! It's in Very Good condition (I'm tempted to say it's Excellent, but won't, solely because of its age) and I believe it to be fully canvassed. It has two button cuffs and is half lined. It's Union Made in the USA.

*Asking $35*

I believe that this is a 38-40S, but please check measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 27

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds014.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds015.jpg/

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds016.jpg/

Dual hook vents:

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds018.jpg/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds017.jpg/

*4) Heavy Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*[/B]

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

I really hate to do this, but taking a cue from TweedyDon I have to get rid of jackets that don't fit correctly for some reason. I found this one last fall and luxuriated in just owning it, but some new jackets are crowding my closet so this one has to go. This one is just too tight in the waist for me and too short.

Southwick 100% cashmere 2B darted blazer, single-vented

Condition: Overall quite good for its age, but there are various wear spots where the fluffiness of the cashmere has revealed the cloth underneath (see the center-right side of the right-hand close up pic). When wearing or looking at the jacket from more than a foot away these spots are not evident. The color is a true navy and not washed out as in the pics (the pics look that way because I used a flash)

Buttons: The jacket was originally missing one of its buttons so I replaced them with gold BB buttons until I found ones more suitable. I found some great dull silver authentic Southwick buttons (pictured) from another jacket and they will be sold along with the coat. There are 3 large buttons (one for a spare) and four smaller buttons for two on each cuff. I can sew them on for you, but because it takes some time I would ask for an additional $10.00.

Tagged: No tagged size, but measures to a 38S or slim 40S
Shoulders: 18
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
BOC: 28.5
Sleeves: 23 + 1.5 (I doubt the sleeves can be lengthed because wear lines might show)

Price: $70.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ I know just how you feel, Cardinals... But passing things along that don't quite fit, no matter how loved they are, can be very cathartic! 

To come: a 42L Burberry trench, a c.38-40 R/S Aquascutum trench (courtesy of an eBay seller who has no idea how to measure...! ), a c.42L Brooks Bros. herringbone tweed in lovely dark brown, and maybe a USA made suede/faux shearling coat, depending on how an eBay auction for its possible replacement goes for me! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TradTeacher

*Press A&S Irish Poplin tie*

Gents,

Selling a J. Press Argyle and Sutherland Irish Poplin tie. Purchased last year and worn sparingly.










Selling for *$30 shipped* in CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Vintage Made in USA LL Bean Field Jacket and Bass Weejuns*

Vintage Bean Field Jacket. Size Medium. Includes Thinsulate Liner. Made in the USA.

Selling for what I have in it: *$40 shipped* to CONUS.

Also selling a pair of vintage Bass Weejuns. Size 9.5 D. Made in USA.



















Selling for *$40 shipped* to CONUS (sorry for the dust on the shoes. They're in great shape.).


----------



## tonylumpkin

I went to an estate sale yesterday and came up with a bunch of vintage tradly items that I got for very little. I'll pass them on for little more than what I've got in them, plus postage.

*SKINNY TIE LOVERS
*
Narrow (I mean very narrow) ties. Pictured below are 35 ties from the '50s and '60s. Some are in great shape, some OK and some have issues. The majority are very wearable. The widest tie is 3" and they go down to one at just 1.75"...most are 2.25 to 2.5". There are a good number by Brooks Brothers, some are wool challis and even a couple Ancient Madder. I'm not interested in selling these at a dollar a tie and sending out 20 to 30 individual boxes, but I will sell the whole lot of 35 SOLD.

*Vintage Harris Tweed*

This is a 3 button sack dated 1957. The only issue is a bit of staining on the inner sleeves at the cuffs. This would definitely be gone if you needed to shorten the sleeves and most likely would go with a dry cleaning. No tagged size, but approximate measurements are: 22" pit to pit, 26" sleeves, 18" shoulders and 32" length (BOC). Asking $37.50 CONUS.

*MORE HARRIS TWEED PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9h1957harris2jx
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/1957harris.jpg/

*Alan Paine Cable Knit Cardigan*

A beautiful blue/gray cable knit cardigan, made in England. Its tagged a 46.(professional reweaving on the left elbow (its in the picture) that is barely noticeable in person. A great sweater that I wish was a little bigger. Asking $27.50 CONUS

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/cardha.jpg/
https://img99.imageshack.us/i/card1n.jpg/

Mint condition blue Brooks Brothers OCBD, I believe the tag would indicate that its from the 1960s. Please feel free to correct me. Great collar roll! 15 1/2-34. SOLD CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Aquascutum trenchcoat*

I purchased this from eBay some time ago, and realized as soon as I received it that the seller had no idea how to measure. (Note to eBay sellers--the "shoulder to hem" measurement on a raglan sleeve trenchcoat isn't from the COLLAR to the cuff.... and doubling the chest measurement and subtracting two inches doesn't give you an accurate measurement for outerwear!)

So, this is way, way too small for me!

I _think_ that this is about a *36-38R*, but please check (accurate!) measurements, below.

Other than the size, I'm sorry that I can't keep this coat. It's a lovely, classic trenchcoat that's fully lined in Aquascutum's house check (nicer than Burberry's, IMHO); it also has a removeable button-in liner for additional warmth. (This was Made in Canada, while the coat was Made in England; they fit together perfectly and the removeable liner may be original to the coat.) It's in Very Good/Excellent condition. There is some wear to the leather of the buckle (shown), some rumpling to the belt (easily fixed by a press), a pinprick (literally) on one lapel (shown), a small, professional repair to the liner by one of the buttons for the detachable liner (shown), and an almost-invisible faint shadowmark by the buttons on the front. The shell is 55/45 cotton/poly, the liner is 100% cotton, and the button-in liner is 60/35/5 wool/viscose/other

*Asking $115, boxed, shipped and insured in CONUS*. *I'm also very open to offers*, since this coat really is too small for me... and I'd like to cut my losses on it!  PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Length: 45
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so no shoulder measurement.
Sleeve (underarm to the cuff): 15.25 (+2")

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum002.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum003.jpg/

Showing the coat with the removeable liner laid on top:

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/aquascutumliner.jpg/

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum010.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum017.jpg/

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum016.jpg/

Pinprick:

https://img524.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum009.jpg/

Shadowmark (very, very faint!):

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum008.jpg/

Buckle wear:

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum013.jpg/

Interior repair:

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum012.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US Shipping.

1. SOLD********* Vintage Brooks Brothers uber-trad 3 roll 2 tweed sport jacket. The union label dates this to no later than 1976. Patch pockets, two-button sleeves. Now for the special part: All the buttons on this jacket are what appears under magnification to be the BB logo embossed and stained on leather. It is a striking look which I have never seen before. Tagged "41ML" for size. I'm not sure what ML means but this seems to me to be an R or maybe an ever so slightly long R. (Tweedy Don has informed me that ML does indeed mean medium long. Thanks, Don.) Chest 21.5, Sh19.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.5. No flaws on this great vintage piece. $50


























2. Tweed brand made in UK cardigan sweater. Probably an XL. Charcoal gray, lambswool, MOP buttons. This sweater is every bit as high quality as the Pringle I found next to it. It is also styled the same as the Pringle. Chest 25.5, Sh 25.5, Sl 23.5, L 30.5. Spectacular workmanship and like new. $35


















3. Pendleton zip up jacket. Size L. Great details on this jacket. It has two closure buttons at the bottom and one at the throat. Thinsulate, so although it is not a thick jacket, it will keep you warm. I checked the Pendleton website to see what this costs new, but they don't sell anything that looks this good now. $40


----------



## eris

Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US Shipping.
> 
> 1. Vintage Brooks Brothers uber-trad 3 roll 2 tweed sport jacket. The union label dates this to no later than 1976. Patch pockets, two-button sleeves. Now for the special part: All the buttons on this jacket are what appears under magnification to be the BB logo embossed and stained on leather. It is a striking look which I have never seen before. Tagged "41ML" for size. I'm not sure what ML means but this seems to me to be an R or maybe an ever so slightly long R. (Tweedy Don has informed me that ML does indeed mean medium long. Thanks, Don.) Chest 21.5, Sh19.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.5. No flaws on this great vintage piece. $50


PM sent on this one!


----------



## TommyDawg

*price reduced!*



TommyDawg said:


> I have two trad jackets to offer....
> First is a great madras jacket. Tagged size 42R. I bought new, and wore twice. Didn't fit, and I did not have it altered. Tag says Brookleigh Quality Tailoring, made in USA. Colors are red, cream and blue, with a tiny bit of green for highlight. Buttons are also cream colored. Asking $35. NOW $30
> Measurements are:
> 
> Chest 22
> Waist 21
> Shoulder 19
> Length (BOC) 31
> Sleeve 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a nice Brooks Brothers tweed. No tagged size (see measurements). Photo may show it as more of a grey, but its a nice tan/ brown, with very subtle blue flecks. No fabric tag found, but feels likely as wool/ silk blend or all wool. Made in USA. NOW $25!Measurements are:
> 
> Chest 21.5
> W 20
> L 31
> S 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


More photos available if you want. Just trying to get these to a good home. Thanks!


----------



## wnh

*Tie lot 1:*

Left to right:
Oakton Ltd. navy/green repp. 100% silk, made in USA.
Wm. Chelsea navy w/ white seal emblem. 100% silk.
Jos. A. Bank Argyle & Sutherland repp. 100% silk.
*$15 shipped*. ($5 per tie)

*Tie lot 2:*

Left to right:
Robert Talbott brown/green/ecru repp. 100% silk, hand sewn in USA.
Atkinsons Irish Poplin navy/black/green. 50% silk, 50% wool. Made in UK.
Robert Talbott brown/navy/tan repp. 100% silk, hand sewn. Slight wear where it has been knotted.
*$12 shipped*. (that's $4 per tie!)

*Tie lot 3:*

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/p1010120r.jpg/

Left to right:
Brooks Brothers lavender/silver (satin?) stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA. Stamped "Irregular," no flaws noted.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven red/green/gold stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven purple/reddish/blueish something. 100% silk, hand made. Keeper tag is loose on one side.
*Please note textures on each of these ties -- check the thumbnail.
*$15 shipped*. ($5 per tie)

Brooks Brothers gun club check, 2B darted. Tagged 40R. Fully lined.
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.25"
Sleeves - 24.25"
Length - 32.75"

*$25 shipped*.

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010039i.jpg

Unbranded Harris Tweed, 2B darted. Broken bone pattern with light blue stripes running through the fabric. Tough and hardy. Will probably need the buttons replaced. The current ones are leather covered, but are kind of unsightly.
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18.25"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32.5"

*$16 shipped*.

https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034a.jpg

Pringle of Scotland red cotton knit polo sweater. Size XL. Made in USA.

*$10 shipped*.

Trafalgar paisley braces. *$10 shipped*.

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg

Unbranded braces, brown/cream mini herringbone with lizard (?) skin leather accents. *$10 shipped*.

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052e.jpg

Old Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips, size 12D. Fantastic shape. Leather soles and rubber heels, both with light wear. Light creasing across the toebox, and some scuffing on the inside of each toe that ought to buff out quite easily. Shoe trees--unbranded Woodlore for Allen Edmonds--are included. *$35 shipped*.

https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074g.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010073d.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010075gjn.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010085w.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010087.jpg

Vintage Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece, relatively hefty charcoal pinstripe suit. This line was the precursor to Brooksgate, late 60's to early 70's I believe. There is some discoloration at the armpit of the jacket lining, and the trouser lining is yellowed (with a brown-ish wallet outline on the pocket lining), but the fabric is in great condition. 3/2 sack (picture makes it look like a high-roll 3-button, but this isn't the case), partially lined (see pic), two buttons on the sleeve, trousers flat front and cuffed, vest has 6 buttons and four pockets. The bottom back of the vest is somewhat crumpled and will need to be ironed or pressed or something, but this is purely cosmetic. The jacket is tagged, I think, a 41L. You can see in one of the thumbnails that someone has drawn a '0' over the '1'. I'm not sure what this is about, but there you go. Actual color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate.

*$50 shipped* (CONUS).

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Shoulder - 19.25"
Sleeve - 27"
Length from top of collar - 33.5"
Trouser waist - 34"
Inseam - 31"
Outseam - 43.5"
Cuff - 1 7/8"

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010050h.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010051k.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052.jpg https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010053.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057.jpg[/quote]


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes shipping to US. Make a reasonable offer if you want to mix and match among groups.

Choose 1 belt for $12, or 2 for $17. If you beat everyone else to the punch and want them all, $25. I'm clearing the closet.

1. Blue wool surcingle, Roundtree and Yorke, embossed 40, measures 40 to middle hole.

2. Brooks Brothers with golfers, embossed 38, measures 39 to middle hole.

3. SOLD*********Unbranded lizard belt. There are several little stains on this one. Notice small stains on both ends in first pic. Middle 4 holes range from 36 to 39.

4. SOLD*********Kolaran (best I can make out) pink and green. embossed 38, measures 39 to middle hole. This belt contains trad/prep goodness.




























ALL 3 SOLD******Tie Lot. 1 for $9, 2 for $12, 3 for $14. A trad tie smorgasbord.

5. Lands End madras
6. Cotton navy knit, missing label
7. Ed Mitchell, made by Sir Winston, note two little flaws


























More ties. $12 each, $6 for each additional tie. All silk. No problems with any of these.

8. Hardy Amies
9. Brooks Brothers Makers
10. Brooks Brothers Makers
11. Brooks Brothers Makers


----------



## JLWhittington

*Houndstooth and seersucker...*

Something for this season, and some trousers for Spring.

BB Houndstooth $40 Shipped CONUS


Shoulder 21
Length from bottom of collar 32
Sleeve 26.5
Pit to Pit 25

NWT Bill's Khakis Limited Edition Seersucker M2P Size 34 (unhemmed)
Pink/White
Red/Cream
$40 each pair shipped CONUS, $70 for both pair


Please PM with interest.


----------



## dizzyfan

Now asking $17 including shipping (or please make an offer).


dizzyfan said:


> These are 100% wool gray dress pants from Lands' End. They are flat front and cuffed. These are marked as 34 and run 17.5 inches across the waist with a 27 inch inseam. Asking $20 including shipping.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The promised digs from the little church thrift are in, and they are all excellent goods. I should say I've had a little "extra time" on my hands lately and have been using it to scour the thrifts on bike to hold a little ground. It's proved productive... Anyway, first for your consideration is what has to be one of the rarest vintage dinner suits you're likely to ever come across, in excellent condition: a John Collier of Oxford Street, London heavy grosgrain lapeled ensemble showing no wear or fading, last at the cleaners--sorry I didn't have a garment bag to get it home, just needs a light brushing.

Jacket: 
Sh--18"
W--22"
L--30"
Sl--25"

pants:
W--18"
L--30

Asking $75 shipped.









































Next up, also something you're not likely to find unless you happen to be thrifting in the West Midlands: a pair of what appear to be a brand new pair of sturdy felted cotton knickers made by Hoesmann Country Wear of Walsall, UK just north of Birmingham. Lucky bastard who can wear these, I've wanted knickers like these for years.

W--18 1/2"
L--21"

Claimed! 

























I described this Loden blazer-style sport coat as English, but I was wrong, it's made by the reputable manufacturer Huntington right here in the good ol' USA--and the style reflects it in traditional spades: 3/2 roll lapel, patch pockets, undarted, woven leather buttons, and a well-constructed single hook vent. Again, last at the cleaners and condition is excellent, like-new.

W--24"/ at second button--22"
L--31"
Sh--20
Sl--26"

Claimed! 









































I also mentioned two bespoke items cut in a Savile Row style by a highly reputable tailor in Hong Kong dated Dec. 11, 1972. The tweed is a beautiful vintage item in a very soft, unlisted fabric of perhaps silk(I'm not that good) or a very fine wool with a handsome patterned lining. The suit is a wool navy/royal blue pinstripe job with an equally unique lining. It does have pencil tip sized hole on the crease of the breast pocket and a small snag 4 inches from the top button and three small snags on the front of the trousers, otherwise it shows out well. If these fit you, and you have an interest, let me know, they are very sharp items. I do have a friend they fit, but I'm not sure he'll truly appreciate them. Price upon request I suppose.

Jackets:
W--21"/ at second button--20" 
L--29"
Sh--18 1/2" 
Sl--24 1/2"

Trousers:
W--17" 
L--31"

Thanks, gentlemen. I've got a few Harringtons I want to have dry cleaned to see if the marks come out before I post them and a couple GTH jackets which marginally fit me that I'm on the fence about keeping, so have at these. I'm jealous.

BTW, revisit my previous if there is anything you liked, I'll be looking to make those items a little more friendly soon.


----------



## eris

wnh said:


> Vintage Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece, relatively hefty charcoal pinstripe suit. This line was the precursor to Brooksgate, late 60's to early 70's I believe. There is some discoloration at the armpit of the jacket lining, and the trouser lining is yellowed (with a brown-ish wallet outline on the pocket lining), but the fabric is in great condition. 3/2 sack (picture makes it look like a high-roll 3-button, but this isn't the case), partially lined (see pic), two buttons on the sleeve, trousers flat front and cuffed, vest has 6 buttons and four pockets. The bottom back of the vest is somewhat crumpled and will need to be ironed or pressed or something, but this is purely cosmetic. The jacket is tagged, I think, a 41L. You can see in one of the thumbnails that someone has drawn a '0' over the '1'. I'm not sure what this is about, but there you go. Actual color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate.


[/quote]

PM sent last night at 11:33, cue sound of rubbing hands ;-)


----------



## Cardinals5

More price drops or make me an offer



Cardinals5 said:


> Old School (Made in the USA) JAB white/green 3/2 sack jacket in 100% silk
> 
> Size: no tagged size, about a 43/44R
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 20.25"
> Sleeves: 23.5" + 1.5"
> BOC: 30.75
> 
> Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Austin Hill 3/2 hand-woven madras jacket. Oddly, and I have another for sale tonight, this is a true 3/2, but it's subtley darted. Loomed in India. Horn buttons. Zero shoulder padding.
> 
> Condition: Perfect, doesn't seem to have every been worn.
> 
> Tagged size: 37R
> Shoulders: 16.25
> Chest: 37
> Waist: 35
> Sleeves: 24.75
> BOC: 29.25
> 
> Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Orvis, made in USA, summer-weight gingham jacket. It's a true 3/2, but, like the madras above, is darted.
> 
> Condition: excellent, it's been worn, but no stains, holes, marks, etc.
> 
> Tagged size: none, but about a 44R or S
> Shoulders: 20
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 45
> Sleeves: 24.5
> BOC: 29.5
> 
> Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> Old school JAB 3/2 sack blazer. This is the real deal - made in USA, FULLY-CANVASED, machine-done pick stitching, and all the other correct details. 100% virgin wool. 1/2 lined.
> 
> Condition: Very good, but it's going to need a whole new set of buttons as someone seems to have replaced the originals with darker blue/black buttons and there are a couple missing from the right sleeve.
> 
> Tagged size: none, but measures to something like a 41/42R
> 
> Shoulders: 19.5
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42
> Sleeves: 24.25
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> 
> 
> Britches 100% shetland wool cardigan vest - SOLD
> 
> 
> Cloud Pink chamois cloth shirt. Looks identical to the Bean/Woolrich chamois shirts, but no maker label - there is a label stating Made in USA.
> 
> Condition: Perfect, appears to have never been worn.
> 
> Tagged: M
> Chest: 45
> Sleeves: 33.5
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Last price drop or make me an offer (at least enough to cover postage :icon_smile_big



Cardinals5 said:


> Some thrift finds today.
> 
> Asher (now Asher-Winer)(decent, but not exceptional quality) 3/2 sack blazer in something that feels like tropical wool. The buyer will have to resew the top button as someone added horn buttons but the thread appears on the lapel when it shouldn't (I can resew the button if you want)
> 
> Conditon: No snags, tears holes, etc., but this feels more like a knocking around blazer than your go-to-blazer (spots on camera, not jacket)
> 
> Tagged size: None, but measures to about a 40S
> Shoulders: 18
> Chest: 43
> Waist: 40
> Sleeves: 23.75
> BOC: 28.75
> 
> Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops or make offers.



Cardinals5 said:


> Trousers
> 
> NWOT Berle Charcoal flannels. Made in USA. No belt loops, side-adjusters. 100% wool.
> 
> Condition: Perfect, never worn
> 
> Waist: 37
> Rise: 12
> Outseam: 39.5
> Inseam: 28.5 +3
> Cuffed: No
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> Bills Khakis, Original Twills, M2 (not pleated), I think original khaki color. In the pic they are on the right and color contrasted with regular LLB chinos.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, worn, but no marks, snags, etc.
> 
> Waist: 36
> Rise: 13
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 30 +0
> Cuffed: 1.5
> 
> Price: $22 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> Vintage Izod emblematic/critter summer trousers. Yellow with blue sailboats. No belt loops, side-adjusters. Feels like cotton/poly.
> 
> Condition: Excellent
> 
> Waist: 36
> Rise: 11.5
> Outseam: 42.5
> Inseam: 31.5 +2.5
> Cuffed: No
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (sorry about the horizontal photograph - color is more accurate in close-up pic)
> 
> Hastings Traditions, made in USA, 100% wool, mid-gray light flannels. Belt loops
> 
> Condition: excellent
> 
> Waist: 33.5
> Rise: 11.25
> Outseam: 42.5
> Inseam: 31.5 +3
> Cuffed: No
> 
> Price: 20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> Corbin for Rush Wilson tropical wool/summer weight trousers. Belt loops. 100% wool.
> 
> Conditon: excellent
> 
> Waist: 36
> Rise: 12
> Outseam: 40
> Inseam: 29.5
> Cuffed: 1.5
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> BB dress chinos (not 346). 100% cotton.
> 
> Condition: very good
> 
> Tagged: 38x34
> Waist: 37
> Rise: 12
> Outseam: 40
> Inseam: 28.5
> Cuffed: 1.5
> 
> Price: 18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> J Crew, summer weight white trousers. Regular fit. Still have the security tag inside the trousers. 100% cotton.
> 
> Condition: NWOT
> 
> Tagged: 36x30
> Waist: 37
> Rise: 12
> Outseam: 41.5
> Inseam: 30
> Cuffed: No
> 
> Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> Berle GTH summer-weight cotton/poly trousers. No belt loops, side-adjusters.
> 
> Color: Color is best represented in the close-up pic
> Condition: excellent
> 
> Waist: 36
> Rise: 12
> Outseam: 41.5
> Inseam: 30.5 + 3.75
> Cuffed: No
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops or make offer



Cardinals5 said:


> I think I've posted all these shirts in the past, but thought I'd give them one more chance before sending to eBay. I've just taken pictures of the tags and sizes since it's not worth the effort to take all the measurements, extra pics, etc., unless there's some actual interest. If interested, I can provide accurate measurements and answer all questions.
> 
> All shirts are $14 shipped in the CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> Condition: All shirts in excellent condition, no heavy wear, no stains, snags, etc.
> 
> LLB yellow/white uni stripe. 16x33
> 
> BB thick ocbd, white, no lining in collar, 16x32
> 
> BB blue pinpoint bd, light interlining in collar (not fused), 17x34
> 
> Gitman Brothers tiny pink check, pinpoint, straight collar, FRENCH CUFFS, 16x35


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drop or best offer



Cardinals5 said:


> I really hate to do this, but taking a cue from TweedyDon I have to get rid of jackets that don't fit correctly for some reason. I found this one last fall and luxuriated in just owning it, but some new jackets are crowding my closet so this one has to go. This one is just too tight in the waist for me and too short.
> 
> Southwick 100% cashmere 2B darted blazer, single-vented
> 
> Condition: Overall quite good for its age, but there are various wear spots where the fluffiness of the cashmere has revealed the cloth underneath (see the center-right side of the right-hand close up pic). When wearing or looking at the jacket from more than a foot away these spots are not evident. The color is a true navy and not washed out as in the pics (the pics look that way because I used a flash)
> 
> Buttons: The jacket was originally missing one of its buttons so I replaced them with gold BB buttons until I found ones more suitable. I found some great dull silver authentic Southwick buttons (pictured) from another jacket and they will be sold along with the coat. There are 3 large buttons (one for a spare) and four smaller buttons for two on each cuff. I can sew them on for you for free
> 
> Tagged: No tagged size, but measures to a 38S or slim 40S
> Shoulders: 18
> Chest: 42
> Waist: 38
> BOC: 28.5
> Sleeves: 23 + 1.5 (I doubt the sleeves can be lengthed because wear lines might show)
> 
> Price: $50.00 OBO shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Rowley

*Classic Polo Ralph Lauren Ties collection*

I am cleaning out my closet and have shown here 12 Polo Ralph Lauren silk ties all about 3" wide. I would like to sell the lot for $150 which includes postage.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Oxxford blue blazer. Metal buttons, single vent. Tagged 43T. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.75, Sl 25.5, L 33. Patch pockets, excellent condition except for one hole near the right front pocket (pictured). It's not terribly noticeable, but if you want to get it fixed this should be an easy reweave job because of the large weave of the fabric. $70


























2. Brooks Brothers wool 2 button suit, 43R. Single vent. The color is a slightly dark khaki, moving toward olive. Chest 24, Sh 19.5, Sl25, L 31. Trousers are pleated and cuffed with 3 inches to be let out. W39 L29.5. Flawless, like new. $45.


















3. Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Double Breasted wool jacket, tagged 40R. Chest 22, Sh 19, Sl 24.75, L 30.5. Single vent. Excellent condition. $35


----------



## TweedyDon

*3/2 sack tweed still available!*

Lovely 3/2 sack in muted blue-toned Prince of Wales plaid by Richard Harris Clothes.

This is in wonderful condition! It's fully lined and single vented, and has a beautiful lapel roll.

It appears to be in the 41-43 S/R range, but please see measurements.

Asking just *$30, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.

*Please PM with interest or offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds004.jpg/

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds001.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds002.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweeds003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!
*


TweedyDon said:


> I'm clearing out my closets, and have these things to pass on very cheaply. I'd like to move these quickly, so offers are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest.*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*
> 
> *1) Pants. *
> 
> I have five pairs of pants that I've shrunk out of. All are tagged 36/34, except for the red cords which are tagged 36/L and the navy khakis that are 35/34. None are very trad.... but they're free--just send me $15 to cover postage for all five!
> 
> https://img109.imageshack.us/i/closetclearing011.jpg/
> 
> a) Dockers thin wale flat front cords. A "hanger wear line" on the front, which should come out with washing/dry cleaning. Very good condition.
> b) Red cords. Pleated and Very red! Very Good condition.
> c) Covington khakis. Pleated! Very Good/Good condition.
> d) Dockers khakis. khaki. Pleated!
> e) Banana Republic (?) dark navy/black khakis. Pleated!
> 
> $15 for all five pairs[/B].
> 
> The next pair of pants was an experiment to see if I'm a 32/34. I'm not.
> 
> *2) TNG flat front khakis. Very Good condition. 32/34. *
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *3) Tartan scarf.*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!


----------



## allan

*Price drop on Magee houndstooth jacket*

*Sold, thanks!*

Recently acquired from Patrick06790. I love the soft fabric and the styling, but the colors don't quite work for me and my wardrobe.

The color palette is a bit more toward the brown (rather than blue-gray) than the pictures suggest, at least as my browser displays those pictures. I tried with my own camera and got a little closer -- see the last shot.

- Allan



Patrick06790 said:


> Magee houndstooth jacket in excellent condition. Darted, twin vents and a stronger shoulder than the usual Tradly offerings. I think everybody needs at least one jacket in this style.
> 
> About a 40S, I reckon. (Dagnabbit.)
> 
> Chest 21
> Sleeves 24.5
> Length from top of collar 30
> Shoulders 18.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6060.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6061.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/DSCF6062.jpg


Here's my attempt in hazy sunlight:


----------



## TweedyDon

Cardinals5 said:


> The tag in the collar says: "Brooks Brothers Brooks-Blend", whatever that means - I assume, though I could be completely wrong, that it refers to the rather small drop (45R jacket with 41" trousers) as in a separates program, but it may also refer to the fabric (to me the fabric feels like 100% wool).


I believe that Brooks-Blend refers to a polywool fabric blend.

This is still a great deal, though! :icon_smile:


----------



## Cardinals5

TweedyDon said:


> I believe that Brooks-Blend refers to a polywool fabric blend.
> 
> This is still a great deal, though! :icon_smile:


Thanks for helping with that TweedyD - I was hoping it was the other thing, but we can't have everything in life we want :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Southwick cashmere blazer, the Bills M2 (36x30), the J Crew white trousers, and the Orvis jacket all sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Hartmann briefcase (listed this summer) and the Princeton English Shop 3/2 Harris Tweed sack (listed last Fall) have now both been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*IC: SUPERB 44R Brooks Bros. Makers velvet-collar overcoat; suede lined pkts.*

I'm considering passing on my Brooks Brothers Makers Made in the USA velvet-collared wool overcoat. This was worn very, very sparingly, and is in absolutely excellent condition. (I took very good care of it!) It's a very dark charcoal with peak lapels and a velvet collar. It's fully lined.

It's tagged a 44R, and runs true to size.

It also has:

--Hook vent

--Concealed front button flap (also fully lined)

--Beautiful collar stitching

--Suede-lined external pockets

--I believe it is fully canvassed

It'll be asking around $185 boxed and shipped in CONUS with insurance and delivery confirmation. (A very similar J.Press coat recently went on eBay for c. $300)

P*lease PM with (non-binding!) interest and offers!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers "Brooks Blend" single-button, grosgrain shawl-collared dinner suit (tuxedo) in excellent condition. TweedyDon relays that "Brooks Blend" means it is a blended fabric, which I assume means wool/poly. No darts, the pockets are not besom (see pics) and the pockets still sewn shut, there are obviously no belt loops and the trousers have buttons for braces/suspenders.

Tagged: 45R/41
Shoulders: 19.25
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
BOC: 30.75
Sleeves: 24 + 2

Trousers
Waist: 39 +3
Outseam: 40.25
Inseam: 28 + 3
Rise: 13.5

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img715.imageshack.us/i/dinnersuit002.jpg/

I purchased these last fall and only wore them a couple of times. Recently, I received some AE Stockbridges and so these have to go.

John Ward NST. John Ward, if I remember correctly was a shoe manufacturer out of New England going back at least to the 1920s. These, because of the quality of construction, I'd place in the late 1960s-early 1970s.

Condition: Excellent for shoes that are 30+ years old.

Color: a true chili

Uppers: Leather is still supple, no gashes, scrapes, etc. Take a polish very well (I just polished them)

Insoles: The shoes are FULLY leather lined and the insoles are still in great shape.

Leather soles: Double leather soles still hard as a rock. Years of life remaining before a resole would be necessary. The rubber heels are also in great shape with only minor wear in the usual places.

Size: 9C (I wear anything between 8-8.5D and these fit me well - so either 9C or 8.5D would probably work)
Outsole length: 12"
Outsole width: 4.25
Insole length: 11 1/8 (measured with flexible tape measure)

Price: SOLD


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Norman Hilton 3 roll 2 sack, single vent. Tagged 44L. There is no content tag on this but I think it is wool and silk. There is some pilling on the fabric of this coat. Chest 23, Sh 19, Sl 26, L 32.5. $32


























2. Vintage H. Freeman & Sons 2 button tweed sack. Smaller size, 36 or 34? Patch pockets. Leather buttons are losing their finish. Union label dates this to pre 1977. Chest 19, Sh 17.75, Sl 24, L 29. $32


















3. Bob Allen Khaki Shooting Jacket or Safari Jacket. Leather recoil pads. Belt. Bellows on back. Nifty jacket. Tagged 42. Chest 24, Sh 19, Sl 23, L 31 $20.


























4. Vintage Plaid Forester by Vanderbilt Size M shirt. 100% cotton, made in US. $12



















5. LL Bean tattersall plaid shirt with button pocket. Not tagged for size but it measures to a 15.5x33, with a 23 chest. There is a small frayed spot inside the collar, directly above the left edge of the tag. This is a crisp, like new shirt. $10


















7. Lyle & Scott 3 button wool sport coat. Tagged 44R. Chest 23.5, sh 20, sl 24.5, L 31. Excellent condition. $25.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on trenchcoat!*

Now just *$105 boxed, shipped, and insured* in CONUS! Offers very welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I purchased this from eBay some time ago, and realized as soon as I received it that the seller had no idea how to measure. (Note to eBay sellers--the "shoulder to hem" measurement on a raglan sleeve trenchcoat isn't from the COLLAR to the cuff.... and doubling the chest measurement and subtracting two inches doesn't give you an accurate measurement for outerwear!)
> 
> So, this is way, way too small for me!
> 
> I _think_ that this is about a *36-38R*, but please check (accurate!) measurements, below.
> 
> Other than the size, I'm sorry that I can't keep this coat. It's a lovely, classic trenchcoat that's fully lined in Aquascutum's house check (nicer than Burberry's, IMHO); it also has a removeable button-in liner for additional warmth. (This was Made in Canada, while the coat was Made in England; they fit together perfectly and the removeable liner may be original to the coat.) It's in Very Good/Excellent condition. There is some wear to the leather of the buckle (shown), some rumpling to the belt (easily fixed by a press), a pinprick (literally) on one lapel (shown), a small, professional repair to the liner by one of the buttons for the detachable liner (shown), and an almost-invisible faint shadowmark by the buttons on the front. The shell is 55/45 cotton/poly, the liner is 100% cotton, and the button-in liner is 60/35/5 wool/viscose/other
> 
> *Asking $115, boxed, shipped and insured in CONUS*. *I'm also very open to offers*, since this coat really is too small for me... and I'd like to cut my losses on it!  PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Length: 45
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so no shoulder measurement.
> Sleeve (underarm to the cuff): 15.25 (+2")
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum002.jpg/
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum003.jpg/
> 
> Showing the coat with the removeable liner laid on top:
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/i/aquascutumliner.jpg/
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum010.jpg/
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum017.jpg/
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum016.jpg/
> 
> Pinprick:
> 
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum009.jpg/
> 
> Shadowmark (very, very faint!):
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum008.jpg/
> 
> Buckle wear:
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum013.jpg/
> 
> Interior repair:
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/i/aquascutum012.jpg/


----------



## allan

^^ Magee houndstooth jacket is sold, thanks!

- Allan


----------



## MDunle3199

*New Pics of Woolrich Coat Size 44*

Currently asking $60




























MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduced


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great looking coat. Someone should pick that up immediately!!! It's a nice play on the duffle style without the pancake hood and toggles.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Somebody needs to jump on that duffle. I would, except I live in the desert and would need an additional set of shoulders.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Took a day trip with my aunt and uncle to Hilton Head today and bagged this lot of four beautiful vintage Brooks Brothers tweeds--two of them special orders with matching trousers! I'm tempted to take the trousers because they're close enough, but thought it would be a shame to separate them. So there you have it--one lot, major score.

The dates on the special orders are pictured, 10-1-73 and 1-8-76. I suspected for a minute that the "346" had matching trousers too, but I looked and looked to no avail; either they were bought out of them or it was my imagination. Everything is in excellent condition.

The jackets measure:
Sh--18 1/2"
Sl--25"
W--22 1/2"
L--30 1/2"
(the leather buttoned one I measured L--32", Sh--19"---in keeping with the more sporting style)

Trousers:
W--17"
L--30"

$240 shipped for the lot. 

























































































































Also picked up this nice navy Huntington 3/2, 3 patch, single hook vent undarted blazer which looked perfect at the store. I didn't notice the small hole 4" below the bottom button until I got home, still, it's unlikely to get noticed.

Asking $25 shipped.

Marked 43R.
W--23"
Sl--25"
Sh--20"
L--30" 

















































I also picked up this sharp grey 2-button pinstripe from Devonshire. Three front pockets, undarted, single vent with a flat front pant.

Asking $35 shipped.

Jacket:
W--22"
Sh--18 1/2"
Sl--24 1/2"
L--30 1/2"

Trousers:
W--19"
L--31"


----------



## Pentheos

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Took a day trip with my aunt and uncle to Hilton Head today...
> 
> The jackets measure:
> Sh--18 1/2"
> Sl--25"
> W--22 1/2"
> L--30 1/2"


Nice score. Why don't you list chest measurements? All I see is sh(oulder), sl(eeve), w(aist), and l(ength).


----------



## tsaltzma

*Too much*

My wife says get rid of some stuff so here I am. 

Polo RL Yellow Philip pants NWT 38/32 $25 shipped










Brooks Brothers Peal & co wingtips made in England - I believe the size is marked 11 - Upper is in good shape, but the soles need to be replaced or glued as they are separating a bit. $50 shipped










Nick Hilton Sportcoat 42L - $25 shipped










Beautiful Canali 70% silk 30% wool windowpane sportcoat size 54L EU which I believe converts to US size 43L - $75 shipped










Polo RL Patchwork plaid jacket 44L - $70 shipped










BB made in usa herringbone 48R - $40 shipped










Really nice Corneliani navy check(?) sportcoat 58L EU / 46L US - $60 shipped










BB 346 striped shirt 17 4/5 worn only a few times - $18 shipped










Vintage Florsheim Imperial 14a wingtips - $50 shipped










These items I haven't pictures of yet.

Brooks Brothers USA camel hair 42L sportcoat - $50 shipped
Brooks Brothers USA blue blazer 42L - $50 shipped


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Gents,
> 
> Selling a J. Press Argyle and Sutherland Irish Poplin tie. Purchased last year and worn sparingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling for *$30 shipped* in CONUS.


Price drop to *$20 shipped*.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Vintage Bean Field Jacket. Size Medium. Includes Thinsulate Liner. Made in the USA.
> 
> Selling for what I have in it: *$40 shipped* to CONUS.
> 
> Also selling a pair of vintage Bass Weejuns. Size 9.5 D. Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling for *$40 shipped* to CONUS (sorry for the dust on the shoes. They're in great shape.).


Bean Field Jacket is *SOLD*.

Weejuns are now *$30 shipped*.


----------



## TradMichael

Beautiful burgundy FLS Florsheim loafers, size 8, labeled "8 D 33472" -- has "The Florsheim Shoe" inside the royal blue oval (didn't AE shoes have this years ago too?), rubber heels, shiny and in excellent shape with very minimal wear. Asking $50 postpaid CONUS.








O'Connell's has been carrying a lot of Geiger of Austria now so I wonder if anyone might be interested in this eraser gray classic walk boiled wool tyrolean alp sweater jacket, made in Austria, size EU 52 (US 42), 5 charcoal buttons, straight piped pockets, and knit trimming. It's thin yet very warm. Asking $40 postpaid CONUS.





Vintage Southwick tall 3-piece 2B suit, grey with blue and white pinstripes. Trousers are flat front and cuffed, with a nice black lining at the waist. It could use a pressing but it's in great shape, still looks and feels new, and the only thing I could find was a small staple hole in the back of the vest (see last pic) and a few marks on the vest/jacket lining itself (one shown in last pic) which may come out with a good dry cleaning and wouldn't be seen anyway. Tag reads 46XT but please see measurements:

Jacket	
pit: approx 22"
shoulders: approx 17.5"
height (from bottom of collar): approx 34"
sleeves: approx 27"

Vest
waist: approx 21" (at widest point)

Pants
waist: approx 19"
rise: approx 16"
inseam: approx 34"
outseam: approx 47" (with no extra)

Asking $60 postpaid CONUS.


----------



## Benson

*40R Huntington 3/2, 35'' O'Connell slacks*

Huntington 3/2 with lower patch and flap pockets. Material is Peruvian Alpaca--warm, soft, and, for the sake of full disclosure, prone to some pilling. It is a fairly standard 40r (see measurements and pics below) and was bought here on the exchange a few months ago. Let me say I love the look of this jacket. There is a subtle blue and brown running through the the darkish gray that is difficult to describe, but should be visible in the pics (which belong to the original seller). I'm selling it because I have a mid-gray herringbone and a charcoal herringbone that fit me just a bit better and I've only worn it out of the house once.

Asking $35 shipped CONUS

Length (from top of collar): 32''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 23.25 (+2'' extra) 
Chest: 43''
https://i33.tinypic.com/10pn1gm.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/ivh4s2.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/2ni1jb4.jpg

I also have a pair of mid grey Worsteds from O'Connell's that were tailored entirely too short by the incompetent tailoress here. I wore them twice. They are in perfect condition, and were bought new less than a year ago for $160 or so. I'm asking $80 shipped CONUS. If I should post them elsewhere due to the cost and their being essentially new, accept my apologies in advance. I'll send pics if anyone is interested.

Waist: 35
Outseam: 38 (No matreial under, No cuffs)


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

1. SOLD********Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers. This is a gem. 3 roll 2, sack, 3 patch pockets. Tagged 42L. Look at the second photo for an accurate look at the color and fabric. Chest 22, Sh18, Sl 26.5, L 32. Don't pass this up! $65


















2. SOLD********Brooks Brothers Gray, faint pinstripe and fine herringbone, Tagged 43R. Chest 23.5, Sh 19.5, Sl 24.25, L 31.5. FLAT FRONT TROUSERS, cuffed, W39 L30, with several inches to lengthen. Note small frayed area on back of trousers on belt line. Easy mend job and will be covered by jacket and belt. One missing suspender button. $35


































3. SOLD*******Brooks Brothers Makers ties. $12 or both for $20. Second photo captures the color. No problems with either tie. Left tie is 3 5/16 wide and 56 in long, Rt tie is 3 3/4 wide and 58 long.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great find on that Southwick for CCC jacket - I love me a patch pocket. If it wasn't a bit too big all around I'd be all over that thing.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops on remaining tweeds--offers very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several lovely tradly tweeds to pass on!
> 
> All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment is preferred but not required; no extra charge for "Goods" payments. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *All shoulder measurements are from the back; all length measurements are from the bottom of the collar.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *As always, offers are VERY welcome!*
> 
> *1) Beautiful Burton 3/2 sack in overcheck tweed.*
> 
> The colours in this jacket are absolutely gorgeous; my pictures really don't do it justice! This is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This was Union made in the USA, and is absolutely excellent condition. Having noted this, there is some staining to the half-lining under the arms (shown). This jacket has been thoroughly dry-cleaned by a Princeton cleaner used to 3/2 sacks and expensive clothing, and there are no odors or other unpleasantness--just the inside underarm marks themselves. The tweed shell itself is in immaculate condition!
> 
> This has two button cuffs and a single vent.
> 
> *Now Asking just $40, to reflect the inside flaws.*
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 44/46R or L, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve:25.25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds001.jpg/
> 
> https://img208.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds004.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds005.jpg/
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds006.jpg/
> 
> *2) Country Squire of Princeton 3/2 sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) c.38-40S DUAL HOOK VENTS!! Muted plaid tweed sack*
> 
> This is a lovely older two-button sack jacket, with lovely narrow lapels and dual hook vents! It's in Very Good condition (I'm tempted to say it's Excellent, but won't, solely because of its age) and I believe it to be fully canvassed. It has two button cuffs and is half lined. It's Union Made in the USA.
> 
> *Now Asking $30*
> 
> I believe that this is a 38-40S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 27
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds014.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds015.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds016.jpg/
> 
> Dual hook vents:
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds018.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds017.jpg/
> 
> *4) Heavy Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*[/b]
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The free trousers, above, are now claimed!


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great find on that Southwick for CCC jacket - I love me a patch pocket. If it wasn't a bit too big all around I'd be all over that thing.


Yes, it's the first CCC item I have found, but of course Southwick is top notch. This jacket really pops out at you.


----------



## Asterix

GentlemanGeorge said:


>


I have an identical vintage BB now thanks to you, I know the period of make.


----------



## Cardinals5

Something unusual tonight - I only have a pair of lonely Bills Khakis for sale. Unfortunately, they're pleated, but someone might be interested because of the longer inseam.

Bills Khakis original twills

Condition: excellent, worn but no marks, stains, snags, etc.

Model: M2P (reverse pleats)
Tagged size: 34
Waist: 34
Outseam: 44.5
Inseam: 33.5
Rise: 12
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.


----------



## TradMichael

*Price drops! PM with interest/offers!*

Orvis corduroy 3/2 sack jacket. Flannel lined, natural shoulder. From Gordon of Philadelphia [see for a good story and pic of the absolutely Audrey-Hepburnesque Ursula Gogel Gordon, whose company "caters to New England suburbanites"]. The "Made Expressly For" tag is blank for "Mr" and "Date," so you can personalize it yourself!

I _think_ this is about a 40/41 (because if it were only a touch bigger I'd be keeping it!), but please see measurements:

Shoulders: approx 17"
Pits: approx 22"
Sleeves: approx 25"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 32"

Excellent condition with no noted defects. Asking $30 postpaid CONUS

Authentic Irish tweed! Traditional Donegal tweed made by Triona designs and sold only in their Ardara shop in the county of Donegal (and also, lately, via their website). Pure New Wool. Lining 100% viscose. Bright white lining in the sleeves---the jacket appears brand new, as both front flap pockets are still loosely sewn shut. Tagged 52R which is US 42R. Measurements:

Shoulders: approx 18" 
Pits: approx 22"
Sleeves: approx 23"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 30"

Excellent condition, no noted defects. Asking $30 ppd CONUS

Beautiful bespoke Savile Row jacket by Anthony J Hewitt. Nice very thick, quality fabric. Note the flap pockets and cuff buttons ... and the measurements:

Shoulders: 19"
Pits: approx 22"
Sleeves: approx 22"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 29.5"

Excellent shape, no noted defects. Asking $25 ppd CONUS

Brooks Brothers Makers 16-4 classic red university stripe OCBD, made in USA

Excellent shape, no noted defects. Asking $10 postpaid CONUS

Summer weight machine washable Brooks Brothers classic sack jacket, very lightweight cotton/poly blend 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, single vent, undarted, two buttons on the cuff, etc. Estimated at about a 44 but please see measurements:

Shoulders: approx 19.5"
Pits: approx 25"
Sleeves: appox 25.5"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 30.5"

Excellent shape, no defects to be found. Remnants of sticker tag -- I haven't washed it. Asking $25 ppd CONUS

NOS vintage 1960s cotton socks in a dark chocolate brown color. English rib, reinforced heel and toe, marked size 13. Made in USA.

New old stock, with original label and price tag affixed. Asking $4 postpaid CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

Both the Aquascutum trenchcoat and the BB Makers overcoat with velvet collar are now claimed--thanks, chaps!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Pentheos said:


> Nice score. Why don't you list chest measurements? All I see is sh(oulder), sl(eeve), w(aist), and l(ength).


I'm sorry, all. W-- is what I intended to represent pit to pit width. The waist on these are 20 1/2". I will be clearer next time, thanks.


----------



## Benson

Price drops



Benson said:


> Huntington 3/2 with lower patch and flap pockets. Material is Peruvian Alpaca--warm, soft, and for the sake of full disclosure prone to some pilling. It is a fairly standard 40r (see measurements and pics below) and was bought here on the exchange a few months ago. Let me say I love the look of this jacket. There is a subtle blue and brown running through the darkish gray that is difficult to describe, but should be visible in the pics (which belong to the original seller). I'm selling it because I have a mid-gray herringbone and a charcoal herringbone that fit me just a bit better and I've only worn it out of the house once.
> 
> Asking $35 Now $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> Length (from top of collar): 32''
> Shoulders: 18.5''
> Sleeves: 23.25 (+2'' extra)
> Chest: 43''
> https://i33.tinypic.com/10pn1gm.jpg
> https://i35.tinypic.com/ivh4s2.jpg
> https://i35.tinypic.com/2ni1jb4.jpg
> 
> I also have a pair of mid grey Worsteds from O'Connell's that were tailored entirely too short by the incompetent tailoress here. I wore them twice. They are in perfect condition, and were bought new less than a year ago for $160 or so. I'm asking $80 Now $60 shipped CONUS. If I should post them elsewhere due to the cost and their being essentially new, accept my apologies in advance. I'll send pics if anyone is interested.
> 
> Waist: 35-36
> Outseam: 38 (No material under, No cuffs)


----------



## FLMike

*Bass Gilman 9.5D*

I have a pair of very lightly worn Bass Gilmans, brown calf, 9.5D for sale. Nothing wrong with them, but I got a good deal on a pair of RL Turin loafers, which I happen to like better. Most of you know the Gilman and I don't know how to post pics here. If you really need pics, PM me your email address and I'll try to email some to you. Otherwise, asking $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

First up today is the highly sought after Made in USA, Orvis 3/2 sack herringbone Harris tweed with brown leather buttons. Fully-lined, single-vent. Three buttons on sleeves.

Condition: Excellent, no discoloration to the lining and no apparent moth bites, snags, tears, etc.

Color: Brownish, but color is best represented by the close up picture.

Tagged size: 44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 20.5
Sleeves: 25 +1.5
BOC: 30.5

Price: $50.00 shipped - SOLD

Pringle wool sweater. Desirable deep-v neck.

Condition: Excellent, no holes, snags. May have been washed in hot water at some point, which would account for the slightly short arms, but the wool is not felted at all.

Color: Color in pics is accurate, it's a light yellow.

Chest: 46
Shoulder: 23
Sleeves: 19.5
Sleeve from middle of back: 31
Length: 26.5

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Light tweed topcoat/overcoat from Taj Mahal's, which, from the label, seems to have been a MTM operation in the Hong Kong Hilton Hotel. This one's for a trad with shorter arms. Nice half-cuff detail on sleeves.

Condition: one small moth bite on the right front pocket (pictured) otherwise excellent.

Color is best represented in the picture of the Taj Mahal label.

Tagged: No tagged size
Shoulders: 19
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 22.5
Length: 36.5

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## a4audi08

PRICES DROPPED



a4audi08 said:


> *First gray glenplaid is now $40 shipped CONUS, the second is $50 shipped CONUS - ties are 1/$10, 2/$18 - will combine shipping*
> 
> jackets first.
> 
> First is a beautiful glenplaid pattern by Trotter's Club, 2 Button, fully lined, single vent in gray/black. Lovely soft wool, mid weight - perfect for fall/winter. No condition issues at all.
> 
> Chest: 44
> sleeves: 23'' + 2'' extra material
> length: 31'' from top of collar
> shoulders: 19''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is a gorgeous green wool with a faint red pattern - fully line, double vented - 2button, tailored by Magee (Made in Ireland) - 90% wool, 10% cashmere. again no condition issues at all.
> 
> chest: 44''
> sleeves: 24.5'' + 2'' extra
> length: 31''
> shoulders: 19''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are knit/woolen ties.


----------



## a4audi08

*Oxxford, HSM and JCrew shirts, BB sweater and stripe ties*

*ALL PRICES ARE FOR CONTINENTAL US SHIPPING. WILLING TO SHIP ELSEWHERE BUT OBVIOUSLY EXTRA SHIPPING MAY APPLY.

OXXFORD - $45 SHIPPED
BB SWEATER - $30 SHIPPED
HSM SHIRT - $15 SHIPPED
JCREW SHIRT - $15 SHIPPED
TIES - 1/$12 OR 2/$20 SHIPPED*

Oxxford 2 Btn, fully lined, center vent jacket. Dominant color is a gray and a soft blue. Fits like a sz 40.

Chest: 41.5'' around pit
Length: 31'' (from top of collar)
Sleeves: 24.5'' + .5'' extra material
Shoulders: 18''

















Beautiful Brooks Bros 100% Scottish lambswool zip up sweater. Size Large.

Chest: 24'' across
Sleeves: 34/35 Measured like dress shirt
Length: 27'' (from top of collar)

















Dress shirts: 
Hart Schaffner Marx spread collar, SZ 16.5'' X 34









J Crew 15.5X33









Ties: From L to R - Charles Tyrwhitt(3.75''), Raab (4''), 3.5'', 3.25'', 3.25''








https://i45.tinypic.com/14kxt3d.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

Some thrift store finds today. Nothing trad, but nice quality. I assume no one will be interested in these items, but thought I'd post'em here just in case...

If you are interested, please send me a PM and I'll take more accurate and detailed measurements since these are just tagged sizes or taken quickly.

Bills Khakis (from top to bottom) - all are Model M1P (forward pleats) and all seem to have 1.5" cuffs

Any pair for $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
1. 15th Anniversary edition - sold
2. summer weight, 5.6oz, M1P, sold
3. Original twills, M1P, sold
4. Bullard Field pants, M1P, sold
5. Driving twills, M1P, 36x33.5
6. summer weight, M1P, sold
7. Driving twills, M1P, sold

All jackets are tagged "43 Extra Long", which seems to measure 34" from the bottom of collar. The Paul Stuart and Hickey Freeman Bespoke are 2B darted, the Canali is a darted 3/2.

Left to right (if any one is interested, please PM and we'll work out a price)
1. Paul Stuart 100% cashmere (one moth bite), single vent, 
2. Hickey Freeman Bespoke, 100% cashmere (perfect), single vent
3. Canali (perfect), 100% wool, dual vents.


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^^

What a haul! I wish those Bills fit me.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

I'm on the hunt for camel hair jackets, 44" chest and 30.5"-31.5" length (measured from bottom of collar). I'm primarily looking for black or navy, or anything in a windowpane pattern, but I'm not opposed to picking up another tan either. I'll look at cashmere also, but camel is my preference. If you have anything in your collection that matches this description, let me know!


----------



## MDunle3199

Brooks Brothers Eisenhower jacket. Size 42L jacket is 29 inches in length and can likely fit a regular also if you don't mind scrunching it up a little at the waist. Shell is coly/poly blend, lining is cotton and zip out liner is wool/rayon blend. Asking SOLD shipped CONUS; please PM if interested.


----------



## TheWGP

Today's finds: Corneliani jacket, E Zegna jacket & tie... and most tradly a Norman Hilton blazer with the NH logo buttons - sadly some resewing on the vent seam is needed, not torn though.
For pictures and measurements of everything, click here:
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/

Here's the Norman Hilton jacket:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates*

Updates below!

I'll be listing a few more jackets and coats tomorrow....



TweedyDon said:


> Thanks, Harvey!
> 
> I have several lovely tradly tweeds to pass on!
> 
> All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment is preferred but not required; no extra charge for "Goods" payments. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *All shoulder measurements are from the back; all length measurements are from the bottom of the collar.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *As always, offers are VERY welcome!*
> 
> *1) Beautiful Burton 3/2 sack in overcheck tweed.*
> 
> *CLAIMED, pending payment. Thank you!*
> 
> The colours in this jacket are absolutely gorgeous; my pictures really don't do it justice! This is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This was Union made in the USA, and is absolutely excellent condition. Having noted this, there is some staining to the half-lining under the arms (shown). This jacket has been thoroughly dry-cleaned by a Princeton cleaner used to 3/2 sacks and expensive clothing, and there are no odors or other unpleasantness--just the inside underarm marks themselves. The tweed shell itself is in immaculate condition!
> 
> This has two button cuffs and a single vent.
> 
> *Asking just $40, to reflect the inside flaws.*
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 44/46R or L, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve:25.25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds001.jpg/
> 
> https://img208.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds004.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds005.jpg/
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds006.jpg/
> 
> *2) Country Squire of Princeton 3/2 sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) c.38-40S DUAL HOOK VENTS!! Muted plaid tweed sack*
> 
> This is a lovely older two-button sack jacket, with lovely narrow lapels and dual hook vents! It's in Very Good condition (I'm tempted to say it's Excellent, but won't, solely because of its age) and I believe it to be fully canvassed. It has two button cuffs and is half lined. It's Union Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> I believe that this is a 38-40S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 27
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds014.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds015.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds016.jpg/
> 
> Dual hook vents:
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds018.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds017.jpg/
> 
> *4) Heavy Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*[/B]
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed 40R*

Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed - Made in USA. 3B and darted but rolled to look like a 3/2. Tagged 40R measurements are below. Asking $35 shipped CONUS: please PM if interested.

Chest 42
Shoulder 17.5
Armpit 18.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length (from bottom of collar) 30.5


----------



## Bermuda

*Brooks Brothers new without tag*

I wore these pants exactly 1 time and they didn't fit. They are a 40X32, but I had the waist taken in 1 inch....so about a 39 now. They are very roomy. 97%wool 3%lycra. Dry Clean Only. The design is a glen plaid but you can only see it up close. Pleated and cuffed on bottom. Very expensive from Brooks Brothers 346 collection. I'm asking 25$ shipped in the USA


----------



## Topsider

I have three PRL cotton jackets for sale. All have had minimal wear and are in mint condition. Good for spring and fall.

*$25 each, shipped via USPS Express Mail (CONUS).*

PM me if you're interested.

*1) 100% cotton, unlined, khaki color, size XL.*









*2) 100% cotton, lightweight plaid lining and corduroy collar, khaki color, size XL.*









*3) 100% cotton, unlined, teal green color, size XL.*


----------



## Bermuda

My Brooks Brothers pants sold in about 10 min. pending payment! Love this site!


----------



## Pentheos

*12EE longwing bluchers*

SOLD (in under 45 minutes, thanks!)

I've come to the conclusion that wishing these shoes fit me won't make them fit me. I bought them on Ebay, and the seller listed them as 13EE, but when they arrived, they turned out to be 12EE. Now I normally wear a 12EEE or slightly larger, and I thought I'd give them a chance. (I had bought a 13 to ensure fit.) But I just don't have room for my toes on the right foot (bigger than the left). They'll work for a 12E foot too, as they are more narrow than wide.

I'd like to get $30 CONUS, or an interesting trade. (48L, 18x36, 40x33, XL, etc.)

The shoes are vintage, USA-made, but their maker is not specified. They're in great shape, are well-made, and the soles are in great condition. Trees not included.

I'm using some photos I've already taken of them. I can take more photos if you like.

In action (they have a very nice, dark brown color):


----------



## Steve Smith

*Blowout----Must Go*

Prices include US shipping.

1. 3 roll 2 sack with no brand label. Handwritten 42L on label inside pocket. This is a high quality jacket. Ch 21.5, Sh19, SL 25.5, L 31 $28


















2. Interesting jacket here. Calvin Klein for Ivey's tweed, 3 patch pockets, made in France, 2 button, single vent. Dillards acquired Charlotte-based Ivey's in 1990. Some fraying of liner by each inner pocket (second photo). Chest 21, Sh 18, Sl 26, L 30. $25


















3. H. Taylors tweed jacket. 3 Roll 2, 3 patch pockets, leather buttons. Union tag dates it to before 1977. Beautiful lapel roll. Chest 22, Sh 18.5, Sl 25, L 31.5. $25


















4. Dogruoz greenish tweed. Excellent condition. Chest 22.5, Sh19.5, Sl 25, L 28.5. Unvented 2 button. $22


















5.  SOLD****Vintage Sears wool jacket. Great vintage jacket in excellent condition. Nice details. I rolled one sleeve back so you can see the way this is constructed, with a knit wrist closure to keep the cold air from flowing up the sleeves. Tan flannel lining. Sears used to make some great stuff. Chest 22, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L 28. $30


















6. Cricketeer tweed. Very nice jacket. Cricketeer is an old made in the US brand which used to be sold in independent mens stores. IIRC the brand was headquartered in TN. Single vent, 2 button. Chest 22, sh19.5, Sl 24.5, L 30. $22


















7. Thomas E Wolfe tweed wool trousers. W34 L29. $16


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers Blue Sack Blazer 42R*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer. Size 42R; measurements are below. Asking $55 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.

Chest 44
Armpits 18.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 25.5
Length from top of collar 32.5


----------



## MDunle3199

*J Press Sack Sportcoat*

J. Press 3/2 Sack sportcoat. Grey/brown glen plaid. Not tagged but seems like a 42L. Please see measurements below. Asking $50 shipped CONUS; please PM if interested.

Chest 44
Armpit 21
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 26
Length (top of collar) 33


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops on these items. These are too nice to throw in the bay, but I've got no room to keep them.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Navy Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2, undarted single vent with 6 button vest and plain-front, cuffed trousers. Very nice condition.
> Jacket:
> W/pit to pit--22"
> W/waist(second button)--20"
> L/BOC--32"
> Sl--25"
> Sh--18 1/2
> 
> Vest:
> W/wool front--20", pulled out to include satin back--23"
> L--24"
> 
> Trousers:
> W--18 1/2"
> L--31" cuffed
> 
> Asking $95 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color shows best here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers green Irish linen shirt, new or newly cleaned and pressed:
> Sold!
> 
> Lands' End 100% cashmere turtleneck:
> asking $25 shipped
> 
> Marked M 38-40
> W/pit to pit--21", waist--18"
> L--26" BOC
> Sl--33" center of collar to sleeve end uncuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitlochry heather Shetland wool sweater:
> asking $25 shipped
> 
> Marked L
> W/pit to pit--24", waist 20"
> L--26"
> Sl--34" middle of collar to end uncuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London 2 button navy pinstripe suit. Very nice, substantial fabric that picks up the light nicely. One button on left sleeve is broken. Double reverse pleat trousers, cuffed. A very nice suit.
> Asking $45 shipped.
> 
> Marked 44L, pure new wool, union made USA
> 
> Jacket:
> W/pit to pit--24", waist 23" top button
> L--32" BOC
> Sl--25"
> Sh--20"
> 
> Trousers:
> W--19 1/2"
> L--32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one, same style except trousers are uncuffed. Burberry's dark grey windowpane 2 button single-vent jacket, double reverse pleat front-lined trousers. One tiny snag at bottom of jacket, 2 small snags on trousers. Noticable only up very close(can send pictures).
> Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> Jacket:
> W/pit to pit--22", waist 21" top button
> L--32"
> Sl--26 1/2"
> Sh--18 1/2"
> 
> Trousers:
> W--18 1/2"
> L--34" uncuffed


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Pictures up for the bespoke suits and an offer of them for sale.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> For your consideration is what has to be one of the rarest vintage dinner suits you're likely to ever come across, in excellent condition: a John Collier of Oxford Street, London heavy grosgrain lapeled ensemble showing no wear or fading, last at the cleaners--sorry I didn't have a garment bag to get it home, just needs a light brushing.
> 
> Jacket:
> Sh--18"
> W--22"
> L--30"
> Sl--25"
> 
> pants:
> W--18"
> L--30
> 
> Asking $75 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoesmann Country Wear knickers. Sold!
> 
> Huntington loden. Sold!
> 
> I also mentioned two bespoke items cut in a Savile Row style by a highly reputable tailor in Hong Kong dated Dec. 11, 1972. The tweed is a beautiful vintage item in a very soft, unlisted fabric of perhaps silk(I'm not that good) or a very fine wool with a handsome patterned lining. The suit is a wool navy/royal blue pinstripe job with an equally unique lining. It does have pencil tip sized hole on the crease of the breast pocket and a small snag 4 inches from the top button and three small snags on the front of the trousers, otherwise it shows out well. If these fit you, and you have an interest, let me know, they are very sharp items. I do have a friend they fit, but I'm not sure he'll truly appreciate them.
> 
> Tweed: $35 shipped.
> Suit: $50 shipped.
> $80 for both.
> 
> Hong Kong Phooey!
> 
> Jackets:
> W--21"/ at second button--20"
> L--29"
> Sh--18 1/2"
> Sl--24 1/2"
> 
> Trousers:
> W--17"
> L--31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, gentlemen. I've got a few Harringtons I want to have dry cleaned to see if the marks come out before I post them and a couple GTH jackets which marginally fit me that I'm on the fence about keeping, so have at these. I'm jealous.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

Knit ties. 2 for $16.
1st group. #2 SOLD #1 is a Rooster with 60% wool / 40% mohair. #4 is 50/50 cotton/wool. #5 is 100% cotton. The others are unlabeled and I think all cotton.










Group 2. All US made and 100% wool. #1 SOLD #4 SOLD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Reluctantly selling on my new AE MacAllister brogues (size 10.5E, merlot calfskin).

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=102075


----------



## jpickens

*New Finds*

Hey gents picked these up a few weeks back and have been to busy to take the time to post them. I'm asking $25 shipped for the jackets and $35 shipped for the suit.

Chaps jacket tagged 46R 100% Lambswool:
Sleeves: 23.5" + 1"
Chest: 47"
Shoulders:21"
Back:32.5"

Jacket feels like silk!




























J. Crew Jacket tagged size XL 100% wool:

Sleeves: 26.25" + 1.5"
Chest: 48"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Back: 32.5"




























HSM Suit union made wool, no size tag:

Sleeves:25.5" + 1.5"
Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Back: 33.75"





































Very small hole in trouser crotch virtually unnoticeable.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have several beautiful trad. and Anglophile jackets and coats to pass on today-reluctantly, in some cases.

*All length measurements are taken from the BOTTOM of the collar, and all shoulder measurements are taken across the BACK.*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. PayPal personal payments are preferred to avoid fees, but not required-and there's no extra charge for normal "Goods" payments!

*As always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) A beautiful Argyle kilt jacket*

This is a beautiful Argyle jacket (made for wear with a kilt, or trews if you're brave). It was Made in the UK by the Wallace collection, and has all of the details you'd expect; a lovely cutaway slope, functional epaulettes, traditional cuff details, and a full lining. It's also a beautiful heathery shade of blue. I'm not sure if the buttons are horn or not, though. It has twin vents.

I wore this very, very sparingly, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. I wish I hadn't shrunk out of it&#8230;.. I considered having it recut, but made the mistake of telling my wife that I used to date a Scotswoman whose bedroom overlooked the Wallace Monument on the logo-so it's now available here! 

*Asking $60*

I believe that this would fit a 44/46 R/L (best for 46R?), but please see measurements.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length (BOC): 26.5 (Remember, this is an Argyle jacket)
Shoulder: 21

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna039.jpg/

Cuff and pocket details:

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna011h.jpg/

Cuff buttons:

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna012.jpg/

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna013.jpg/

The interior label--with the picture of the Wallace Monument!

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna010.jpg/

*2) C.40R Beautiful Harris Tweed*

This is a gorgeous Harris tweed jacket in a beautiful dark greenish-grey herringbone, with classic and very subtle Harris striping throughout in Imperial purple and gorse yellow&#8230; This striping is very, very subtle indeed, and I couldn't really capture it in pictures.

This jacket was Made in the USA, and is tagged a 40R, but please see measurements. It's fully lined and has a single vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition. This really is a lovely jacket!

*Asking $40*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23.75 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna015.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna018.jpg/

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna017.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna016.jpg/

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna020.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna019.jpg/

*3) Two button sack in lovely greenish blue with overcheck*

*Claimed, pending payment.*

This is a lovely older piece, that has been worn very sparingly, if at all-there are no flaws on any kind that I could detect, and the interior pockets are still sewn shut. It's a lovely two button sack that would be perfect for Spring. Its half lined, has two-button cuffs, and a single vent. It also has a lovely custom lining with crossed swords! There is no maker's name.

I believe that this is c.42/44R, but please check measurements.

*Asking $35*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna034.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna035.jpg/

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna036.jpg/

*4) C. 42L Brooks Brothers dark brown herringbone*

I'm tempted to keep this, as the dark brown herringbone is absolutely lovely, but I have so many jackets I thought I'd give someone else a chance at this one! It's a standard two-button darted jacket in excellent condition. The tweed is simply lovely-a very rich, dark honeyed brown herringbone.

*Asking $45*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5 (runs slim in fit)
Sleeve: 26
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 19.25

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna022.jpg/

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna024.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna023.jpg/

*5) Beautiful Anglophile jacket from Zegna cloth*

This jacket is lovely! Made by Rowma Custom Tailors from wonderfully soft and beautiful Italian Ermenegildo Zegna cloth, this is (I believe) fully canvassed, fully lined, and double-vented. It's in absolutely excellent condition inside and out, without even a mark on the inside of any of the interior pockets. It's darted, beautifully shaped, and has a functional ticket pocket. This really is a lovely jacket!

More information on the tailors can be found here:

*Asking $70*

Tagged a 46T and seems to run true to size.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33

*These first two pictures are awful--the colour is NOT washed out, but rich--see the later pictures:*

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna025.jpg/

https://img211.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna026.jpg/

*More accurate colour:*

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna032.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna027.jpg/

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna028.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna033.jpg/

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna031.jpg/

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna029.jpg/

*6) C. 36-40R Irish tweed overcoat*

*Claimed!*


----------



## efdll

*Uh oh, Tweedy Don*

You told your wife what? One can debate the pros and cons of the Services issue now in the public eye, but your case was a no-brainer. Don't ask, don't tell. Jacket sounds lovely, by the way; always wanted one even if my current climate forbids it. Must be my Celtic ancestors on my mom's side, from northwestern Spain, where they play bagpipes and have been known to favor tartans. Keep in my mind a saying from that country, _en boca cerrada no entran moscas_ -- keep your mouth shut and you won't get flies in it.


----------



## TweedyDon

Yes, that wasn't too bright, was it? On the positive side, this was a very former ex, and my posting the Argyle here means I'm getting a new one (at some point!) to replace it!


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Nantucket LS buttondown. Made in US. Like new. 16-33. $18.


















2. Robert Talbott Best of Class Bespoke shirt 15.5-33. Like new. $18


















3. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Like new. $18


















4. Brooks Brothers must iron OCBD. Like new. $18


















5. Berle pleated uncuffed heavyweight khakis. Top pair 35x30 $15
6. Berle pleated uncuffed heavyweight khakis. Bottom pair 36x30 $15


















7. Wool tartan trousers. Taylord for Lord & Taylor. Flat front, 38x31, nice condition but some color bleeding on pockets like they got wet. $16


















8. SOLD********** Bill's Khakis Bullard Field Pants. Super heavy weight, flat front. 10.2 oz, excellent cond. 34x30. These are the expensive ones, they list for $165. $25


















9. SOLD******Allen Paine Camel Hair Sweater. Spectacular piece. Sized 42. Leather Buttons. Second photo is more accurate on color. $35


















10. Vintage Izod Lacoste cardigan sweater, acrylic, XL. $18









11. Dk blue London Fog zip jacket sized 42 Reg. $15










12. Peruvian Connection Alpaca Sweater. Sized M. Second pic is closer to color, but it is a bit more yellow than the photo. $18


















13. McGregor Vintage sport coat. Pre 1977 Union Label. Wool, 2 button sack, tagged 40. Very nice condition. Chest 21, Sh17.5, Sl 24, L 30. $32.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NEW PRICE CUTS ON THESE*



tonylumpkin said:


> J. Press navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, tagged 41 R. Four seasons fabric. I believe this is pretty recent as the label includes Washington and excludes San Francisco. The flash doesn't do this justice, its a nice deep navy with a subtle gray stripe. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length 30.5". Trousers are flat front and measure 17.5" across the waist and the inseam is 28.25" with 1.5" cuffs and about 1.75" turned under. Asking $87.50 *>>NOW $55* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/presssuit.jpg/
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/presssuit1.jpg/
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/presssuit2.jpg/
> 
> I'm not sure this is strictly trad, but similar items have garnered lots of interest when posted in the past.
> 
> This is a NOS original Banana Republic of Mill Valley safari jacket, size 40.
> This is in perfect unworn condition, but lacks tags. The buttons are bone, the buckle leather covered and it is 100% cotton. Approximate measurements are 24" at the pits, 30.25" length from the bottom of the collar and the sleeves are 224" from the shoulder seams. Asking $77.50 *>>NOW $45* shipped CONUS.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL SAFARI JACKET PICS* https://yfrog.com/2obr4mjx
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/br1q.jpg/
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/br2x.jpg/
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/72487348.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Ferragamo, Allen Edmonds, Alden, Churchs, Ralph Lauren, shell cordovan - sizes 8-11*

Shoes! All in great condition - see photos. Asking *$75 shipped* per pair. Shoe trees not included.

***I'm also open to trades - looking for Aldens in 10D (or 9.5D in Barrie last), J Press Shaggy Dog sweaters in L/XL, Brooks Bros. suits in 44R, stuff like that!***

1) Allen Edmonds boots, sz 8.5D, brown.

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3062.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3063za.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3064l.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3065k.jpg/

2) Salvatore Ferragamo, Firenze model, black perforated captoes, sz 10D, made in Italy

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3108u.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3110t.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3112h.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3113n.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3114w.jpg/

3) Alden black Norwegian split toe (NST) tassel loafers, Model 603, sz 11D

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3087y.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3088b.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3089.jpg/

4) Ralph Lauren Polo monks, benchmade in England, likely made by Churchs or Crockett & Jones, sz 9D ***SOLD***

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3080z.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3083m.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3082c.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3084s.jpg/

5) Florsheim Imperial longwings, burgundy color, shell cordovan, double soles, sz 8C

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3074mc.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3076i.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3077q.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3078j.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3079bx.jpg/

6) Allen Edmonds dark brown suede, Sanford model, sz 10C

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3101a.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3103o.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3104j.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3107b.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3106x.jpg/

7) Allen Edmonds black tassel wingtip, Manchester model, sz 9.5C

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3099v.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3098c.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3097p.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3096m.jpg/

8) Allen Edmonds black tassel loafer, Grayson model, sz 9.5C

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3092ay.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3093x.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3094o.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3095s.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

Found a couple of nice sweaters today that are just too short for me to wear. I can take additional photos or provide measurements upon request. These are both Size L, but the salmon-colored fits a little more snugly - the oatmeal is pretty comfy!

J. Ashford Cashmere purple label - 100% cashmere oatmeal/beige crewneck sweater. Measures 23-24 chest, 26ish long. Size L. Asking *$35 shipped CONUS.*
















Also found a Bullock & Jones San Francisco - Made in Scotland 50% cashmere 50% silk V-neck sweater. Asking *$30 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Clay J

*Sz 8D Made in the USA Cole Haan Penny Loafers*

Hi there,
Today we have some shoes that I recently found at my parent's house, which apparently means they were mine, and never really wore them (see pics). I guess I skipped this size when growing up.

They are Black Cole Haan Penny Loafers in size 8D, in very good condition with very minor scuffs.
Gold lettering almost completely intact on the footbed. I believe these are late 80's early 90's vintage, because they are Made in USA, but I'm no professional in those matters.

No clue what they should go for really, so make a reasonable offer, and they are yours.


----------



## mjc

Hey all,

This is a bit off-topic - but is there someone who can "thrift" a jar or two of Alden cordovan #8 paste wax to me here in Canada? The Alden shop has a flat shipping rate of $135 (!) to Canada, which is a wee bit excessive for $5 paste, and no one else wants to ship it to Canada either . PM me if you can...

- Mike


----------



## Steve Smith

Another off topic, because it's not trad, but PM me if you are interested in Italian shirts (M range), Trousers (W34 or 35, L 29 cuffed), or sport coats (40R or 42R). Brands include E Zegna, Canali, Luciano Barbera, Zanella, et al.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates below!



TweedyDon said:


> I have several beautiful trad. and Anglophile jackets and coats to pass on today-reluctantly, in some cases.
> 
> *All length measurements are taken from the BOTTOM of the collar, and all shoulder measurements are taken across the BACK.*
> 
> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. PayPal personal payments are preferred to avoid fees, but not required-and there's no extra charge for normal "Goods" payments!
> 
> *As always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) A beautiful Argyle kilt jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) C.40R Beautiful Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is a gorgeous Harris tweed jacket in a beautiful dark greenish-grey herringbone, with classic and very subtle Harris striping throughout in Imperial purple and gorse yellow&#8230; This striping is very, very subtle indeed, and I couldn't really capture it in pictures.
> 
> This jacket was Made in the USA, and is tagged a 40R, but please see measurements. It's fully lined and has a single vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition. This really is a lovely jacket!
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23.75 (+2.25)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna015.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna018.jpg/
> 
> https://img297.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna017.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna016.jpg/
> 
> https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna020.jpg/
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna019.jpg/
> 
> *3) Two button sack in lovely greenish blue with overcheck*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) C. 42L Brooks Brothers dark brown herringbone*
> 
> I'm tempted to keep this, as the dark brown herringbone is absolutely lovely, but I have so many jackets I thought I'd give someone else a chance at this one! It's a standard two-button darted jacket in excellent condition. The tweed is simply lovely-a very rich, dark honeyed brown herringbone.
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22.5 (runs slim in fit)
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 31.5
> Shoulder: 19.25
> 
> https://img237.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna022.jpg/
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna024.jpg/
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna023.jpg/
> 
> *5) Beautiful Anglophile jacket from Zegna cloth*
> 
> This jacket is lovely! Made by Rowma Custom Tailors from wonderfully soft and beautiful Italian Ermenegildo Zegna cloth, this is (I believe) fully canvassed, fully lined, and double-vented. It's in absolutely excellent condition inside and out, without even a mark on the inside of any of the interior pockets. It's darted, beautifully shaped, and has a functional ticket pocket. This really is a lovely jacket!
> 
> More information on the tailors can be found here:
> 
> *Asking $70*
> 
> Tagged a 46T and seems to run true to size.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23.25
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 33
> 
> *These first two pictures are awful--the colour is NOT washed out, but rich--see the later pictures:*
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna025.jpg/
> 
> https://img211.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna026.jpg/
> 
> *More accurate colour:*
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna032.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna027.jpg/
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna028.jpg/
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna033.jpg/
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna031.jpg/
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlytweedsandzegna029.jpg/
> 
> *6) C. 36-40R Irish tweed overcoat*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## AlanC

I've listed a couple of size 42 coats in the SALES forum.

*Brooks Brothers* Brookstorm navy topcoat
Lora Piano Storm System
Made in Italy

*Aquascutum* Aqua 5 carcoat
Black & white check with velvet collar, shooting patch and cuff adjuster
Made in Canada


----------



## iclypso

TweedyDon said:


> Yes, that wasn't too bright, was it? On the positive side, this was a very former ex, and my posting the Argyle here means I'm getting a new one (at some point!) to replace it!


I'll assume you mean a new Argyle and not a new ex! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## a4audi08

Would like $50 shipped CONUS for the suit and 1/$20 or both for $36 for sweaters

BOTH SWEATERS ARE SIZED XL BUT CHECK MEASUREMENTS but the Orange/red is a tad larger according to measurements.

The (not a sack)suit is navy pinstripe, jacket fully lined HSM 100s fabric, single vent in excellent condition. Would size it as a 42S, but please check measurements.

https://i50.tinypic.com/2q1x654.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/17wfm9.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/f9h20i.jpg

Chest: 44'' around pit
sleeves: 23.35'' + 3'' extra material
Length: 31'' from top of collar
shoulders: 19''

Pants are pleated and have 1.5'' cuffs
waist: 35'' + 3.5'' extra material
Inseam: 28'' + 1.5'' extra material underneath + 1.5'' cuffs

Sweaters: first is the burnt orange/red
Chest: 24.5'' across from pit to pit
Length: 28'' from top of collar/neck
Sleeves: 28'' from Shoulder seam to end of sleeve
Shoulders: 20''
https://i45.tinypic.com/3354fbb.jpg

Blue: 
Chest: 24.5'' across
Length: 27''
Sleeve: 27'' 
shoulders: 19.5''
https://i48.tinypic.com/2ihpc1j.jpg


----------



## crs

Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan bluchers, aged to a deep brown. Size 8.5, runs a little large, but not quite large enough for my 9.5/10 feet. Lots of life left in double soles. $60 shipped continental U.S. SHOES SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.




























Gray Donegal tweed jacket with some red flecks. About a 44. Chest 22.5, Shoulders 19, Sleeve 23 3/16, Length 29 3/4. $40 shipped continental U.S.




























Winter ties from left to right, each $8 shipped continental United States:

Viyella label, 55 percent wool, 45 percent cotton, 2 3/4 inches wide, store label is the defunct New Jersey men's store Roots.

SOLD: Kennedy label, new wool made in Scotland, 3 inches wide.

SOLD: LochCarron, new wool made in Scotland, 3 inches wide.

Brooks Brothers, looks and feels like wool but label says it is actually 100 percent silk, made in USA, 3 3/4 inches.



















Paypal. please. I'm new at this.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Please reference the item in paypal "comments" section.

1. Brooks Brothers Black double breasted blazer. Do you know what color US Navy Officer and Chief Petty Officer Service Dress Blues are? Black. Chest 21.5, Sh18, Sl 24, L 29.25. 100% wool, unvented. $32


















2. SOLD****** Ermenegildo Zegna light green 3 button (MOP) polo. 55% cotton, 45% tencel. Chest 21.5. No logo. High quality, as you would expect. $22.


















3. SOLD******* Same shirt, different color. I found a two tiny imperfections, so $6 for this only when combined with any other item (other than ties) from any thread from me. The pen points out a tiny mark, and there is a small snag on the seam. I haven't tried to remove the mark. It may come right out.










4. Ermenegildo Zegna checked cotton shirt. Measures 16.5-34. Flawless. $28.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Brand-new, complete with tags, Ralph Lauren (green label) sportcoat in U.S. size 40-regular for sale. This jacket has never been worn; it's in perfect condition.

The jacket is 100-percent silk, and is really beautiful with undertones of purple and orange or yellow (I don’t have my glasses). It also has side vents.

It is very, very nice. I'm only selling because I received it for Christmas and it was too big. I don't have the receipt and I don't want store credit.


----------



## TheWGP

Bullock & Jones cashmere/silk sweater sold.
J. Ashford 100% Cashmere size L still available! - if you have any interest PM and we can work something out, as the price is somewhat negotiable!




TheWGP said:


> J. Ashford Cashmere purple label - 100% cashmere oatmeal/beige crewneck sweater. Measures 23-24 chest, 26ish long. Size L. Asking *$35 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## tsaltzma

*Price Reductions*



tsaltzma said:


> My wife says get rid of some stuff so here I am.
> 
> Polo RL Yellow Philip pants NWT 38/32 $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Peal & co wingtips made in England - I believe the size is marked 11 - Upper is in good shape, but the soles need to be replaced or glued as they are separating a bit. $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Hilton Sportcoat 42L - $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Canali 70% silk 30% wool windowpane sportcoat size 54L EU which I believe converts to US size 43L - $70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo RL Patchwork plaid jacket 44L - $65 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB made in usa herringbone 48R - $35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice Corneliani navy check(?) sportcoat 58L EU / 46L US - $55 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB 346 striped shirt 17 4/5 worn only a few times - $15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Florsheim Imperial 14a wingtips - $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers USA camel hair 42L sportcoat - $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers USA blue blazer 42L - $45 shipped


All prices have been reduced on 2/9.


----------



## rgrossicone

If anyone can use a starter wardrobe jump,I have a navy 3 button/double vented "&" by D&G suit. The suit is a slim 38, maybe even a 36 and is not the greatest quality, but for someone just getting going may be perfect. Rather than have it sit in my closet I'd like to see someone use it. Its only been worn once, and not really trad, but its free. One condition is that I'll only ship USA - all foreign packages I need to wait on a ridiculous line at my PO while domestic can use the automated machine...just PM if you think you could use it. Will be away from a comp until later this evening...first pm I get with an address can have it.


----------



## coynedj

tsaltzma - what is the width on those Brooks Brothers wingtips?


----------



## AVSexton

*New Around Here*

Hi there:

I'm new to AAAC. I'm always interested in good deals, now that I'm trying to get over my undergraduate days of jeans and t-shirts.

Currently, I wear:

Jackets: 44L

Trousers: 38/40 Waist, 32-34 inseam

Shirts/sweaters/etc: Large

Dress shirts: 16.5, 36/37 or 37/38 (I always have terrible problems with sleeve lengths not being long enough and cuffs not showing when I have a jacket on, even if the measurement on the shirt is appropriate.)

Shoes: 11.5 or 12, wide.


----------



## dwebber18

AVSexton said:


> Hi there:
> 
> Dress shirts: 16.5, 36/37 or 37/38 (I always have terrible problems with sleeve lengths not being long enough and cuffs not showing when I have a jacket on, even if the measurement on the shirt is appropriate.)
> 
> Shoes: 11.5 or 12, wide.


I completely understand about shirts. I wear a 17.5x38 its terrible trying to find stuff. I'll give you a pointer, try Jos A Bank, they have good sleeve length available, and if gotten on sale they are a good price. Your local store may not have them but they can order them for you to the store for free shipping. I know they aren't the best shirts, but with our gorilla arms sometimes you have to do what you have to do. Thats assuming you don't have a good job yet and can't afford to have your shirts made, haha


----------



## tsaltzma

*BB wings*



coynedj said:


> tsaltzma - what is the width on those Brooks Brothers wingtips?


I would guess D or E. The markings inside are unclear to me, so here you go.

99D 04749
1237 11 7006
MADE IN ENGLAND


----------



## swb120

Shell cordovan Florsheim Imperial longwings are now SOLD.


----------



## crs

Today's haul:

Vintage Hickey-Freeman DB overcoat for Tripler & Co. Tagged 42L. Sh=18.5, Pits=20 3/4, L=43, Sl=25. $125 shipped CONUS



















Vintage 100 percent cashmere SB overcoat for long-defunct New Jersey men's store. Sh=18.5, Pits=23 1/4, L=42, Sl=25 1/4. $125 shipped CONUS.



















SOLD: Brooks Brothers made in USA wool tartan trousers, pleated, no cuffs. W=40, L=32, no room to lengthen. $30 shipped CONUS



















Majer, made in USA wool tartan trousers, plain front, no cuffs. W=40, L=30.5, some hem. $30 shipped CONUS





































SOLD: AE Sanford Merlot, 9E. Nearly new. I applied AE Merlot shoe cream. $30 shipped CONUS.





































Bass Weejun blucher mocs, 12B. Don't appear to have been worn, but slight ding on back. Leather soles and suicide heels. Oddly, no indication where they were manufactured. $30 shipped CONUS.




























Harris tweed sportcoat, two-button, darts, but natural shoulders, approx. 44. Sh=18, Pits=
20 1/3, L=30.5, S=25. $35 shipped CONUS.



















Corbin, 3/2 sack, made in USA, approx 45. Sh=19, Pits=22 3/4, L=30.75, Sl=25.5. $35 shipped CONUS.



















Corbin, 3/2 sack, tweed of unidentied origin, approx 44L, repaired ding on right sleeve not terribly noticeable (see third photo). Sh=18.75, Pits=23 1/2, L= 32 3/8, Sl=26 1/4. $30 shipped CONUS.




























Paul Stuart, two-button sack, natural shoulders, made in Canada, vintage Nov. 13, 1987. I would guess 35S. Sh=16 7/8, Pits=18.5, L=29 1/4, Sl=23. $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

Good grief! 



crs said:


> Today's haul:
> 
> Vintage Hickey-Freeman DB overcoat for Tripler & Co. Tagged 42L. Sh=18.5, Pits=20 3/4, L=43, Sl=25. $125 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1020837.jpg
> 
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1020838.jpg
> 
> Vintage 100 percent cashmere SB overcoat for long-defunct New Jersey men's store. Sh=18.5, Pits=23 1/4, L=42, Sl=25 1/4. $125 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1020835.jpg


----------



## Mississippi Mud

No kidding.

If I wasn't saving up for a Barbour, I'd be in trouble here.


----------



## Orgetorix

tsaltzma said:


> I would guess D or E. The markings inside are unclear to me, so here you go.
> 
> 99D 04749
> 1237 11 7006
> MADE IN ENGLAND


I can help a bit:

99D = last number and width
04749 = BB style number
1237 and 7006 = Alfred Sargent style numbers (?)
11 = size


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> Good grief!


I concur. I can't imagine having a day that good.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Please reference the item in paypal comments section.

1. Let me ask you a question. Don't answer if it makes you uncomfortable to do so. Do you own a shirt which is endorsed by Jim "Catfish" Hunter? Probably not. But it doesn't have to be that way. For you youngsters, Catfish Hunter was a pitcher for the Oakland Athletics from the mid 60's to the mid 70's. And here is your chance to own an obviously vintage, heavyweight flannel shirt which is actually endorsed by Catfish Hunter. Heavy flannel, very little wear, measures to about a 15-33.5. A great shirt. You probably will never have this chance again. $20

















2. Fieldmaster US made 100% cotton heavy flannel shirt. $18

















3. Banana Republic Linen Car Coat. I think this is a Large or XL based upon the measurements. It is tagged M, but that is one big Medium. Lined, leather collar, perfect condition. This shows no signs of having been worn. Chest 27,Sh 22.5, Sl 25, L 34. $60


















4 Canali 100% linen long sleeve shirt. Sized M. Ch 23. Perfect. $28.


















5. Knit ties. Take them all for $34.










6. LL Bean Saddle Shoes. 12C, true to size. Leather lined. These are quality shoes. Excellent condition. $37


----------



## TradMichael

*Allen Edmonds 7.5 EEE*

These vintage Allen Edmonds have a lot of character. I didn't polish them at all---this is the actual aged patina and it really looks nice. These do have the "royal blue window" with the old AE logo. The heels look ok, great laces, but they're old---the soles have wear as you see and there's a small tear on the inside of the left shoe, as pictured. But if you ask me they're eminently wearable and I'd go with them. Marked "7 1/2 EEE 95238 9548 COMB. 3942" (If any of you AE experts can decipher this key or recognize these shoes I'd appreciate knowing the model for myself.) Asking $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## TradMichael

*Price drops!*

Thought there might be some interest in this very well made vintage Southwick 3-piece 2B suit, grey with blue and white pinstripes. From Bunce Brothers who were apparently located in one of the first shopping malls in the country. Trousers are flat front and cuffed, with a nice black lining at the waist. In great shape, still looks and feels new, and the only thing I could find was a small staple hole in the back of the vest (see last pic) and a few spill marks on the inside vest/jacket lining itself (one shown in last pic) which may come out with a good dry cleaning and wouldn't be seen anyway. Tag reads 46XT but please see measurements:

Jacket	
pit: approx 22"
shoulders: approx 17.5"
height (from bottom of collar): approx 34"
sleeves: approx 27"

Vest
waist: approx 21" (at widest point)

Pants
waist: approx 19"
rise: approx 16"
inseam: approx 34"
outseam: approx 47" (with no extra)

Asking $40 postpaid CONUS.

[/QUOTE]

Beautiful burgundy FLS Florsheim loafers, size 8, labeled "8 D 33472" -- has "The Florsheim Shoe" inside the royal blue oval (didn't AE shoes have this years ago too? (ed: Yes!)), rubber heels, shiny and in excellent shape with very minimal wear. If they weren't so old, I'd say they were like new! Asking $35 postpaid CONUS.

Summer weight machine washable Brooks Brothers classic sack jacket, very lightweight cotton/poly blend 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, single vent, undarted, two buttons on the cuff, etc. Estimated at about a 44 but please see measurements:
Shoulders: approx 19.5"
Pits: approx 25"
Sleeves: appox 25.5"
Length (from the bottom of the collar): approx 30.5"

Excellent shape, no defects to be found. Remnants of sticker tag---I haven't washed it. Asking SOLD postpaid CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

^^^^Sweet Southwick.


----------



## Connemara

Is anyone looking to unload any *38R* suits or jackets? Sack is definitely preferred though I'd be interested in non-sacks. Thanks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

What are you looking for?
I have a few inexpensive thrift/ebay jackets I never wear as well as a couple suits that don't have enough inseam for me to let down in the trousers.


----------



## JCrewfan

*Price drop*

All sports coats still available. Dropping my asking price to $25 each. Will sell all three for $50 shipped.



JCrewfan said:


> All garments in excellent condition and come from smoke-free home.
> 
> 1. Blue RL Polo 100% cotton 3/2 seersucker sport coat. Purchased from Dillard's last year. Worn once. Tagged 40R. $25 shipped.
> 
> Chest 41"
> Shoulder 18.25"
> Waist 39.5"
> Sleeves 24" (1.5" to let out)
> Length 30" (from bottom of collar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Charcoal herringbone Tweed sport coat w/ elbow patches. Tailored in Ireland by Crescent. Two-button front with two buttons on each sleeve. Plastic buttons. $25 shipped.
> 
> Chest 40"
> Shoulder 17.5"
> Waist 38.5"
> Sleeves 25" (1.5" to let out)
> Length 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Gray Chaps by RL (made in USA) 100% Camel hair (woven in Scotland) sport coat. Brown leather-wrapped buttons: two in front; four on sleeves. $25 shipped.
> 
> Chest 39"
> Shoulder 17"
> Waist 38"
> Sleeves 24.5" (1.5" to let out)
> Length 30"


----------



## AlanC

Best sales pitch in awhile. :icon_cheers:



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping. Please reference the item in paypal comments section.
> 
> 1. Let me ask you a question. Don't answer if it makes you uncomfortable to do so. Do you own a shirt which is endorsed by Jim "Catfish" Hunter? Probably not. But it doesn't have to be that way. For you youngsters, Catfish Hunter was a pitcher for the Oakland Athletics from the mid 60's to the mid 70's. And here is your chance to own an obviously vintage, heavyweight flannel shirt which is actually endorsed by Catfish Hunter. Heavy flannel, very little wear, measures to about a 15-33.5. A great shirt. You probably will never have this chance again. $20


----------



## Cardinals5

Old Catfish had his own trad streak


----------



## dwebber18

Yeah that Southwick 3 piece is awesome.


----------



## jpickens

*New Stuff*

Hey gents picked these up a few weeks back and have been to busy to take the time to post them. I'm asking $25 shipped for the jackets and $35 shipped for the suit.

Chaps jacket tagged 46R 100% Lambswool:
Sleeves: 23.5" + 1"
Chest: 47"
Shoulders:21"
Back:32.5"

Jacket feels like silk!




























J. Crew Jacket tagged size XL 100% wool:

SOLD!

HSM Suit union made wool, no size tag:

Sleeves:25.5" + 1.5"
Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Back: 33.75"





































Very small hole in trouser crotch virtually unnoticeable.


----------



## a4audi08

BB buttondown sz 15.5X33 $16 shipped CONUS - white/blue stripe

https://i46.tinypic.com/5b5o9k.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

AlanC said:


> Best sales pitch in awhile. :icon_cheers:


Thanks. I had it all worked out before I made it to the cash register. This is an excerpt from a PM I received this morning: 
"I've been looking for a shirt endorsed by Catfish Hunter for the past two years. Is it still available?"

AAAC, it's where dreams come true.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Drop 3/2 BB Sack Blazer 42R*

Price Drop



MDunle3199 said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer. Size 42R; measurements are below. Asking $45 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Chest 44
> Armpits 18.5
> Shoulder 19
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length from top of collar 32.5


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions to giveaway prices.



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping.
> 
> 1. Oxxford blue blazer. Metal buttons, single vent. Tagged 43T. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.75, Sl 25.5, L 33. Patch pockets, excellent condition except for one hole near the right front pocket (pictured). It's not terribly noticeable, but if you want to get it fixed this should be an easy reweave job because of the large weave of the fabric. $70>>>>>>>$50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers wool 2 button suit, 43R. Single vent. The color is a slightly dark khaki, moving toward olive. Chest 24, Sh 19.5, Sl25, L 31. Trousers are pleated and cuffed with 3 inches to be let out. W39 L29.5. Flawless, like new. $45.>>>>>>>>>>$36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Double Breasted wool jacket, tagged 40R. Chest 22, Sh 19, Sl 24.75, L 30.5. Single vent. Excellent condition. $35>>>>>>$26


----------



## Chuck Schick

*Hart Schaffner Olive Suit 40R*

Sorry I don't have pics right now, suit is olive/green and is in perfect condition, only worn a few times because I lost weight. I can get pics and measurements if anyone is interested. It's a 40R, pants pleated 32/30. Purchased new in 2006 at The Shirt Shop in Tuscaloosa, AL. Think I paid around $500 for it. $100 CON US.


----------



## martinchristopher

Connemara said:


> Is anyone looking to unload any *38R* suits or jackets? Sack is definitely preferred though I'd be interested in non-sacks. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Alan Lebow 100% cashmere sport coat. 2 button, single vent. Like new. Classic pattern. Chest 23, Sh 19.5, Sl 24.25, L 30. $40


























2. Brooks Brothers sport shirt. Sized M and measures to about a 16-33.5. Shows every sign of being NWOT. $19.


















3. Zanella trousers. 100% linen. Pleated and cuffed. 34x29 with 3 inches of length available to be let out. These list for almost $300. $28.


















4. Norman Hilton sport coat. Great color, 2 button, single vent. I think this has substantial silk content. Some pilling but a cool jacket. Chest 22, Sh 19, Sl 24, L 32. $28


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Brooks Brothers Wool Jacket/Overshirt (L)*

I really hate to sell this shirt, since it's so nice and very distinctive. But, to be honest, it's a bit big on me, and I've got no room in my closet, so here it is.

It's a Brooks Brothers 100% worsted wool shirt (sized L) that could be worn as an "overshirt"/light jacket as well. It has brown suede elbow patches and a brown suede loop in the back. It has a Glen plaid pattern with creme and rich dark brown colors.

The shirt is has a sleeve length of 25" and an armpit-to-armpit measurement of 21.5".

This is a real steal at *$25 shipped CONUS*.

Questions? Interest in the shirt? Send me a PM!


----------



## TweedyDon

All jackets and coats from this set are now claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> I have several beautiful trad. and Anglophile jackets and coats to pass on today-reluctantly, in some cases.
> 
> *All length measurements are taken from the BOTTOM of the collar, and all shoulder measurements are taken across the BACK.*
> 
> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. PayPal personal payments are preferred to avoid fees, but not required-and there's no extra charge for normal "Goods" payments!
> 
> *As always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) A beautiful Argyle kilt jacket*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *2) C.40R Beautiful Harris Tweed*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *3) Two button sack in lovely greenish blue with overcheck*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) C. 42L Brooks Brothers dark brown herringbone*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) Beautiful Anglophile jacket from Zegna cloth*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *6) C. 36-40R Irish tweed overcoat*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Crofut & Knapp (New York) straw hat. Strikes me as very good quality. I'm completely uninformed about hats so I don't know if this is woven coconut or something else.

Condition: Excellent, appears unworn

Size: 7.5, but measures to just over 23" internal circumfrance
Crown: 4.25"
Band: 2"
Brim: 2"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (I have no idea if this is fair so please also feel free to make appropriate offers)


Imperial Extra Quality. Strikes me as slightly lower quality that the Crofut & Knapp. Woven straw/coconut?

Condition: Excellent, appears unworn

Size: 7.5, but measures to just over 23" internal circumfrance
Crown: 4.25"
Band: 2 1/8
Brim: 1 5/8

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (I have no idea if this is fair so please also feel free to make appropriate offers)


Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft chocolate brown suede captoes. I purchased these off of eBay in December, but the seller didn't note that they were a combination last. I've tried to make them work, but they're just too short and tight.

Condition: Uppers in excellent condition, but the two shoes are slightly different shades - these were probably a display pair. It didn't bother me because it's not immediately noticable when they're being worn. The soles and heels are in excellent condition and shouldn't need to be replaced for quite some time. 

Size: 8 C/A (C is ball width, A is heel width)
Outsole length: 11 1/8
Outsole width: 4
Insole length: 10 5/8

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Here's a classic trad style that doesn't get discussed on the forum very often. Vintage Gitman Brothers paisley long sleeve shirt made by the Ashland Shirt Company. 100% cotton. 

Condition: excellent, no snags, tears, wear spots, etc.

Tagged: L
Chest: 46
Collar: 16.5
Sleeves: 34

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.


No-name madras long sleeve shirt (the good kind of madras). Made in HK.

Condition: excellent, but like all good madras the fabric is thin

Tagged: XL
Chest: 50
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 33

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Land's End patch madras short sleeve shirt.

Condition: NWOT

Tagged Size: L (16-16.5 neck)
Chest: 49
Neck: 17

Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.


Viyella long sleeve shirt - SOLD, pending payment.

Bills Khakis Driving Twills (98% cotton, 2% elastane). Forward pleats. 

Condition: excellent
Model: M1P

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 44"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## C. Sharp

I am not sure if it helps but the madras shirt was made by ALATEX INC.

No-name madras long sleeve shirt (the good kind of madras). Made in HK.

Condition: excellent, but like all good madras the fabric is thin

Tagged: XL
Chest: 50
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 33

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping. Please reference the item in paypal comments section.
> 
> 1. SOLD Let me ask you a question. Don't answer if it makes you uncomfortable to do so. Do you own a shirt which is endorsed by Jim "Catfish" Hunter? Probably not. But it doesn't have to be that way. For you youngsters, Catfish Hunter was a pitcher for the Oakland Athletics from the mid 60's to the mid 70's. And here is your chance to own an obviously vintage, heavyweight flannel shirt which is actually endorsed by Catfish Hunter. Heavy flannel, very little wear, measures to about a 15-33.5. A great shirt. You probably will never have this chance again. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. SOLD Fieldmaster US made 100% cotton heavy flannel shirt. $18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Banana Republic Linen Car Coat. I think this is a Large or XL based upon the measurements. It is tagged M, but that is one big Medium. Lined, leather collar, perfect condition. This shows no signs of having been worn. Chest 27,Sh 22.5, Sl 25, L 34. $60>>>>>>$49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Canali 100% linen long sleeve shirt. Sized M. Ch 23. Perfect. I now have only one. The three closest to the camera are sold. $28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Knit ties. Take them all for $34. >>>>>>$29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. LL Bean Saddle Shoes. 12C, true to size. Leather lined. These are quality shoes. Excellent condition. $37>>>>>>>$32


----------



## TweedyDon

All jackets in this set now claimed, or claimed pending payment. Thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> Thanks, Harvey!
> 
> I have several lovely tradly tweeds to pass on!
> 
> All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment is preferred but not required; no extra charge for "Goods" payments. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *All shoulder measurements are from the back; all length measurements are from the bottom of the collar.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *As always, offers are VERY welcome!*
> 
> *1) Beautiful Burton 3/2 sack in overcheck tweed.*
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment.*
> 
> The colours in this jacket are absolutely gorgeous; my pictures really don't do it justice! This is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This was Union made in the USA, and is absolutely excellent condition. Having noted this, there is some staining to the half-lining under the arms (shown). This jacket has been thoroughly dry-cleaned by a Princeton cleaner used to 3/2 sacks and expensive clothing, and there are no odors or other unpleasantness--just the inside underarm marks themselves. The tweed shell itself is in immaculate condition!
> 
> This has two button cuffs and a single vent.
> 
> *Asking just $45, to reflect the inside flaws.*
> 
> I believe that this measures to a 44/46R or L, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve:25.25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31.5
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds001.jpg/
> 
> https://img208.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds002.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds004.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds005.jpg/
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds006.jpg/
> 
> *2) Country Squire of Princeton 3/2 sack*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *3) c.38-40S DUAL HOOK VENTS!! Muted plaid tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed, pending payment*
> 
> This is a lovely older two-button sack jacket, with lovely narrow lapels and dual hook vents! It's in Very Good condition (I'm tempted to say it's Excellent, but won't, solely because of its age) and I believe it to be fully canvassed. It has two button cuffs and is half lined. It's Union Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is a 38-40S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 27
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds014.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds015.jpg/
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds016.jpg/
> 
> Dual hook vents:
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds018.jpg/
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/favouritetweeds017.jpg/
> 
> *4) Heavy Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*[/B]
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## swb120

Price reduced to *$65 shipped* per pair (+$3 west of Chicago)!



swb120 said:


> Shoes! All in great condition - see photos. Shoe trees not included.
> 
> ***I'm also open to trades - looking for Aldens in 10D (or 9.5D in Barrie last), J Press Shaggy Dog sweaters in L/XL, Brooks Bros. suits in 44R, stuff like that!***
> 
> 1) Allen Edmonds boots, sz 8.5D, brown.
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3062.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3063za.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3064l.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3065k.jpg/
> 
> 2) Salvatore Ferragamo, Firenze model, black perforated captoes, sz 10D, made in Italy ***SOLD***
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3108u.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3110t.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3112h.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3113n.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3114w.jpg/
> 
> 3) Alden black Norwegian split toe (NST) tassel loafers, Model 603, sz 11D
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3087y.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3088b.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3089.jpg/
> 
> 4) Ralph Lauren Polo monks, benchmade in England, likely made by Churchs or Crockett & Jones, sz 9D ***SOLD***
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3080z.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3083m.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3082c.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3084s.jpg/
> 
> 5) Florsheim Imperial longwings, burgundy color, shell cordovan, double soles, sz 8C ***SOLD***
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3074mc.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3076i.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3077q.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3078j.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3079bx.jpg/
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds dark brown suede, Sanford model, sz 10C
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3101a.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3103o.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3104j.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3107b.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3106x.jpg/
> 
> 7) Allen Edmonds black tassel wingtip, Manchester model, sz 9.5C
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3099v.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3098c.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3097p.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3096m.jpg/
> 
> 8) Allen Edmonds black tassel loafer, Grayson model, sz 9.5C
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3092ay.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3093x.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3094o.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3095s.jpg/


----------



## crs

Today's haul. All shirts must iron, made in USA, good used condition, $18 each shipped CONUS.

Hathaway, pink Supima pinpoint buttondown, 16.5/34:



















BB Original Polo buttondown, 16/36



















BB red butcher stripe, 16.5/35



















BB blue butcher stripe, 16.5/34



















BB white OCBD, like new, missing one button, 16.5/34



















BB white point collar dress shirt, 16.5/34



















Kenneth Gordon, French cuffs for N.J. men's store Northshore, 16.5/34



















JCrew all-silk belt, made in China, tagged S/M, I measure at 41", $10 shipped CONUS










Haspel 3/2 sack, gray summer suit with faint blue pinstripes, "Wash and Wear," made in USA, flat-front trousers with 1 1/2-inch cuffs. Pocket contained a Cunard boarding pass from August 1987. Nothing identifies how much polyester composes the W&W, but it does not feel stiff or unappealing. Shoulders 17 1/4, Armpits 19 3/4, Length 29 1/4, Sleeve 24 1/2, Pants waist 34 with some room for alteration, inseam 29.5, outsean 39. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Brooks Brothers 100% cotton made in US. 14.5x32. $17


















2. Brooks Brothers cotton rugby shirt. L. $17


















3. Ralph Lauren Polo flannel shirt. $17.


















4.  SOLD*****Pendleton Wool Tie. Width 3.25, L 59. $12.


----------



## Benson

Updates:

I'd be happy to include any of the following should anyone purchase either item below:

Argyle and Sutherland necktie-- R. Talbot 
Very dark blue paisley necktie -- R. Talbot for Nordstrom's
Ribbon stripe necktie (red ground, blue stripes) -- Brooks Brothers Makers

I might also have some other items I'd part with. Please PM if interested.
Thanks

Originally Posted by *Benson* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1052080#post1052080 
_Huntington 3/2 with lower patch and flap pockets. Material is Peruvian Alpaca--warm, soft, and for the sake of full disclosure prone to some pilling. It is a fairly standard 40r (see measurements and pics below) and was bought here on the exchange a few months ago. Let me say I love the look of this jacket. There is a subtle blue and brown running through the darkish gray that is difficult to describe, but should be visible in the pics (which belong to the original seller). I'm selling it because I have a mid-gray herringbone and a charcoal herringbone that fit me just a bit better and I've only worn it out of the house once.

 Asking $35 Now $25 shipped CONUS

Length (from top of collar): 32''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 23.25 (+2'' extra) 
Chest: 43''
https://i33.tinypic.com/10pn1gm.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/ivh4s2.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/2ni1jb4.jpg

I also have a pair of mid grey Worsteds from O'Connell's that were tailored entirely too short by the incompetent tailoress here. I wore them twice. They are in perfect condition, and were bought new less than a year ago for $160 or so. I'm asking $80 Now $60 shipped CONUS. If I should post them elsewhere due to the cost and their being essentially new, accept my apologies in advance. I'll send pics if anyone is interested.

Waist: 35-36
Outseam: 38 (No material under, No cuffs)_


----------



## tsaltzma

*Price reduction*



tsaltzma said:


> My wife says get rid of some stuff so here I am.
> 
> Really nice Corneliani navy check(?) sportcoat 58L EU / 46L US - $50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB 346 striped shirt 17 4/5 worn only a few times - $15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Florsheim Imperial 14a wingtips - $40 shipped


Prices reduced on 2/12.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks tweeds, etc.*

Breaking up the lot.

These tweeds were one gentleman's goods so I thought it would be smart to keep them together, alas, the trousers weren't going to work for some and I was advised they were some too similar to sell as a lot. I concede and now offer them individually, sans trousers--which I will have taken in to fit myself. It also seemed my measurements weren't clear: W represents pit to pit, not waist.

The two vintage special order jackets--with throat latches, by the way--are $65 each, $120 for both.

The embossed leather buttoned jacket: $60 shipped conus.

The 346: $45.

Please take a look at the Huntington blazer as well. It's very nice, not perfect.

Will be posting new goods tomorrow.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Took a day trip with my aunt and uncle to Hilton Head today and bagged this lot of four beautiful vintage Brooks Brothers tweeds--two of them special orders with matching trousers! I'm tempted to take the trousers because they're close enough, but thought it would be a shame to separate them. So there you have it--one lot, major score.
> 
> The dates on the special orders are pictured, 10-1-73 and 1-8-76. I suspected for a minute that the "346" had matching trousers too, but I looked and looked to no avail; either they were bought out of them or it was my imagination. Everything is in excellent condition.
> 
> The jackets measure:
> Sh--18 1/2"
> Sl--25"
> W--22 1/2"
> L--30 1/2"
> (the leather buttoned one I measured L--32", Sh--19"---in keeping with the more sporting style)
> 
> Trousers:
> W--17"
> L--30"
> 
> $240 shipped for the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this nice navy Huntington 3/2, 3 patch, single hook vent undarted blazer which looked perfect at the store. I didn't notice the small hole 4" below the bottom button until I got home, still, it's unlikely to get noticed.
> 
> Asking $25 shipped.
> 
> Marked 43R.
> W--23"
> Sl--25"
> Sh--20"
> L--30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up this sharp grey 2-button pinstripe from Devonshire. Three front pockets, undarted, single vent with a flat front pant.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> Jacket:
> W--22"
> Sh--18 1/2"
> Sl--24 1/2"
> L--30 1/2"
> 
> Trousers:
> W--19"
> L--31"


----------



## Cardinals5

*Virtually free stuff - you just pay shipping. *I'll hold this stuff for a couple of days and then it's going to be donated.



Cardinals5 said:


> Pringle wool sweater. Desirable deep-v neck.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, no holes, snags. May have been washed in hot water at some point, which would account for the slightly short arms, but the wool is not felted at all.
> 
> Color: Color in pics is accurate, it's a light yellow.
> 
> Chest: 46
> Shoulder: 23
> Sleeves: 19.5
> Sleeve from middle of back: 31
> Length: 26.5
> 
> Light tweed topcoat/overcoat from Taj Mahal's, which, from the label, seems to have been a MTM operation in the Hong Kong Hilton Hotel. This one's for a trad with shorter arms. Nice half-cuff detail on sleeves.
> 
> Condition: one small moth bite on the right front pocket (pictured) otherwise excellent.
> 
> Color is best represented in the picture of the Taj Mahal label.
> 
> Tagged: No tagged size
> Shoulders: 19
> Chest: 46
> Sleeves: 22.5 (short sleeves!)
> Length: 36.5


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

1. Brooks Brothers Wool Vintage 3 roll 2 sack with patch pockets and two-button sleeves. That is what I call a trad 4-Bagger. The jacket has a slight greenish hue which my camera doesn't capture. Tagged 43 ML (medium long). I have had this jacket for about 6 weeks, wanting to keep it because it is a grail jacket, but I don't think I am going to be able to shrink into a 43. Union tag dates it to pre 1977. One small hole pointed out by pen, this is INSIDE the jacket. Chest 23, Sh 19, Sl 26, L 30. $65


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Go to the BR and Orvis sites to get an idea how expensive these like new jackets are.

1. Orvis Coat, Tweed body and suede sleeves. Sized L. Chest 26, Sh 22, Sl 25.5, L 33. Like new. $45.


















2. Banana Republic Car Coat, Linen with suede collar. This shows no signs of having ever been worn. Here is the likely reason. It is tagged Medium, but this coat is slightly larger than the Large Orvis above. The jacket was probably bought for someone who is a medium. It didn't fit and wasn't worn. It is a generously sized L or an XL. Chest 27, Sh 23, Sl 25, L 34. Both of these are beautiful jackets. $45.


----------



## Steve Smith

Not tradly brands, but high quality wool trousers in great colors. 4 or 5 would go great with one of my recently posted Brooks Brothers double breasted blazers.

Prices include US shipping. All are cuffed so there is at least 2.5 inches of length available.

1. Zanella, tan khaki, W34 L29, wool, made in Italy. $27


















2. Zanella, blue, W34 L29, wool, made in Italy. $27


























3. Zanella, gray, W34 L28, wool, made in Italy. $27


















4. Ermenegildo Zegna, light tan, W34 L29, wool, made in Portugal. $27


















5. Tallio Uomo, cream, W36 L28.25, made in USA, $27


















6. SOLD******Luciano Barbera, stripe, W34.5 L 29, linen, made in Italy. $27


----------



## CBtoNYC

*WTB: Cummerbund*

If anyone has a spare, plain, black cummerbund, or comes across one when thrifting, please let me know. I'd be a size large I suppose (~35w).
I've been reconstituting my black-tie rig from this thread and the Bay, but this is the last piece.


----------



## crs

Roots was a long-defunct men's store in New Jersey. $9 each shipped CONUS, three for $20, all 12 for $60.

3 1/4" (Graham & Gunn), 3 1/8, 3, 3 1/8, 3, 3 1/8



















3, 3 1/4, 3, 3 3/8 (Robert Talbott), 3, 3


----------



## Georgia

Quite a few jackets for sale, and a Bean Norwegian sweater. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one. Please PM if you are interested...

1. *Southwick 3/2 Charcoal Sack.* Excellent condition - hardly any signs of wear. Charcoal with multi-colored flecks. 1/3 lined, very soft shoulders. No size tag, but the measurements are:
Pits: 22.5"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length (BOC): 31"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img51.imageshack.us/i/027eu.jpg/https://img6.imageshack.us/i/026cp.jpg/

2. *Norman Hilton Houndstooth Jacket.* Excellent condition - looks new. Black/cream houndstooth with gold/mustard windowpane. Fully lined, darted, and softer shoulders. No size tag, but the measurements are:
Pits: 21.75"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 24" (+ 2.5" available)
Length (BOC): 30"
*Asking $40 => $35 shipped CONUS*Asking $40 shipped CONUS

Details:
https://img138.imageshack.us/i/030fl.jpg/https://img535.imageshack.us/i/029ru.jpg/

3. *Norman Hilton Camelhair Jacket.* Perfect condition. Half lined, darted, soft shoulders. No size tag, but the measurements are:
Pits: 23"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+ 1.5" available)
Length (BOC): 31"
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img638.imageshack.us/i/007sy.jpg/https://img97.imageshack.us/i/010ni.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/006hrd.jpg/

4. *Haspel Cotton Plaid Jacket. * NWOT. Half-lined, darted, and soft shoulders. Listed as a size 42 Regular; the hand measurements are:
Pits: 22.5"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeve: 25" (+ 1.5" available)
Length (BOC): 31"
*Asking $40 => $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/016fw.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/015g.jpg/

5. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Brown Sack. * Great condition. Extremely soft shoulders. There is a tag on the inside pocket (see pic) that designates 'Brooks Brothers', but I can't make out the size. The hand measurements are:
Pits: 24"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 2.5" available)
Length (BOC): 31"
*Asking $50 => $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/023kl.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/020ca.jpg/

6. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Cream Sack. * Excellent condition. Fully lined and soft shoulders. Listed as a size 44 Long; the hand measurements are:
Pits: 24"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 2" available)
Length (BOC): 32"
*Asking $50 => $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/013ojx.jpg/https://img521.imageshack.us/i/012xq.jpg/

7. *LL Bean Norwegian Sweater.* Excellent condition. Built like a tank... Size Large; the measurements are:
Pits: 24.5"
Shoulders: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 27"
*Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img651.imageshack.us/i/003kxp.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## AlanC

^Great stuff, Georgia!


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Vintage Irvin Foster suede, 3 roll 2, patch pocket, sack. This is an unusual find. The union tag dates it to between 1949 and 1962. Irvin Foster is a high quality maker. The camera doesn't want to take color accurate photos of this jacket. The first pic gets the color best. It has a bit of a green tinge to it. No rips or tears, but it is vintage and could use a dry cleaning. Tagged 42, chest 23.5, sh 18.5, sl 25, L 30.5. This suede is very fine and soft. $55


































2. Jeff Rose short sleeve polos. Size XL. Made in Italy. 100% cotton. These are high quality polos with MOP buttons and no logo. Chest 26. $18 each, two for $30, all 3 for $40. These retail for $155 each.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Shoes*

Fast price drops - let's move these by Monday

Alden (I'm almost certain) for Brooks Brothers Desert Boots with red brick sole. The shoes were made in the USA and have the distinctive Alden heel pad, but I can't find any sources on-line that show this particular shoe. If someone can enlighten me to the original manufacturer of these boots it would be greatly appreciated.





Crockett and Jones Malvern single monk straps in brown suede. These are branded "Tom James" and "Made in England", but Tom James used to sell C&J shoes until a few years ago. I've made a detailed comparison and except for the name "Laxton" stamped in the shoes, these are definitely the C&J Malvern. "Laxton" was probably the Tom James name for the Malvern.

Condition: Uppers in very good condition. The shoes should probably have new heel caps applied, but the leather soles still have considerable life remaining.

Size: 10.5D (UK sizing - should fit 11.5D in US sizing)
Outsole length: 12.25"
Outsole width: 4.25"
Insole length: 11 5/8

Price: 45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad 




Grenson "Bench Made" wingtip tassel loafers in burgundy. 

Condition: Very good - the uppers are in excellent condition, the soles have plenty of life remaining, but the heel caps should probably be replaced though it wouldn't be particularly urgent.

Size: 10.5D (UK sizing - should fit 11.5D in US sizing)
Outsole length: 11 7/8
Outsole width: 4.25
Insole length: 11.25

Price: $40.00 in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices on the remaining items in this thread:

Also:

Got a lot of stuff from previous threads...

Reasonable offers accepted...

Please PM if you are interested.

1. *Banana Republic Silk/Cashmere Sweater.* New with tags. 85% silk, 15% cashmere. Black. Size XL.

Details:
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/018ai.jpg/

2. *Tasso Elba Argyle Cashmere Sweater.* Macy's store brand - new with tags. 100% cashmere. Black with grey and tan argyle. Size XL.

Details:
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/016qz.jpg/

3. *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Sport Shirt.* Made in Italy, 100% heavy cotton. Size Large. The shirt is in excellent condition. There is one very faint spot on the front near the belt line, but should wash out. Measurements are 48" chest and 35" sleeves.

Details:
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/060g.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/061mu.jpg/

4. *Wool Tartan Pants by Huntington*. Near Perfect condition. Pleated and cuffed. Listed a size 34R, hand measured to a 35" waist, 29" inseam, and a 12" rise.

Details:
https://img23.imageshack.us/i/010hs.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/011qm.jpg/

5. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Gray Wool Pants.* Like-new condition. Dark gray with brown suede detailing on the front pockets. Flat front with no cuff. Size 38 x 32 (hand measured 39" waist x 12" rise x 32" inseam).

Details:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/046q.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/043ns.jpg/

6. L*ong Sleeve Madras Shirts* - All are size Large.

Details (top-bottom)
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/024pz.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/025jt.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/026fq.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/027tec.jpg/
a. Ralph Lauren - Size L (26" chest - USA made)
b. Ralph Lauren 'Blake' - Size L (26" chest - Made in India)
c. Johnny Walker (Atlanta Men's store) - Size L (24" chest (Made in Hong Kong w/ Indian Madras) - small repaired tear (see last picture)

7. *Ralph Lauren 'Custom Fit' OCBD.* Size XL. Slimmer fit - perfect condition.

Details:
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/035q.jpg/

8. *Orvis Short Sleeve Madras Shirt.* Perfect condition. Size XL.

Details:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/029uz.jpg/

9. *Brooks Brothers Multi-colored Striped OCBD.* Perfect condition. Size Medium.

Details:
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/031ib.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've got several pair of tradly shoes in good condition to offer here and I've also posted a pair of NIB AE Bradleys in the Sales thread. You can find the Bradleys here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1057082#post1057082

First, a pair of Florsheim Imperial burgundy saddles, size 11 D. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/impsaddle.jpg/

Second, a pair of black longwings, size 9 D. These a have double leather soles and v-cleat heels. I believe these are vintage J.C.Penneys, which I think were made by Florsheim to Penney's specs. The leather on these is very nice. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/implw.jpg/

Next, pebble grain, tan plain bluchers, size 9.5 D. These are marked Benchcraft on the insole, but I can make out the company name. They are nice quality and very good looking shoes. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/imppt.jpg/

Finally, a near new pair of Allen Edmonds Leeds in black pebble grain, size 11 C. These can't have been worn more than 1 or 2 times. The vamps are barely creased, and there is very little wear to the soles and heels. Asking $117.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/impleeds.jpg/
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/impleeds2.jpg/
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/impleeds1.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Handcut Suede Mackinaw Coat*

*Beautiful handcut sueded Mackinaw coat*

I'm sorry to see this coat go, but I have to admit that I just don't wear it enough (well, at all), simply because I'm constantly worried about blemishing the suede. And, yes, I know that suede gets better with use, and that even the label on this coat notes that it "endears as it mellows", but it's just something I can't quite seem to get over&#8230;.

Anyway, this is a beautiful USA-made handcut suede Mackinaw coat, made by Mighty Mac. It's in absolutely excellent condition. With no scuffs, wearmarks, stains, or anything of that sort-hence my own reluctance to wear it!

I wear a 42L and this coat fits me fine, but it could also work for a 40L or maybe even a 44R depending on how you like your coats to fit.

Asking $80 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with offers and interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24.5 
Sleeve: 24.5 (+3; please note that the sleeves are longer than this indicates owing to their cut)
Length (bottom of collar): 35.25
Shoulders: 21

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed023.jpg/

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed024.jpg/

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed029.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed030.jpg/

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed028.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops and a couple of new items



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a classic trad style that doesn't get discussed on the forum very often. Vintage Gitman Brothers paisley long sleeve shirt made by the Ashland Shirt Company. 100% cotton.
> 
> Condition: excellent, no snags, tears, wear spots, etc.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 46
> Collar: 16.5
> Sleeves: 34
> 
> Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> 
> 
> Alatex Inc. madras long sleeve shirt (the good kind of madras). Made in HK.
> 
> Condition: excellent, but like all good madras the fabric is thin
> 
> Tagged: XL
> Chest: 50
> Neck: 17
> Sleeves: 33
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Land's End patch madras short sleeve shirt.
> 
> Condition: NWOT
> 
> Tagged Size: L (16-16.5 neck)
> Chest: 49
> Neck: 17
> 
> Price: $14.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis Driving Twills (98% cotton, 2% elastane). Forward pleats.
> 
> Condition: excellent
> Model: M1P
> 
> Tagged: 36
> Waist: 36"
> Outseam: 44"
> Inseam: 32"
> Cuffs: 1.5"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Land's End purple chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. Very soft with a great texture. If you like this one, I also have a pink one (not LE) in a very similar size if you want it for an additonal $8.00

Condition: Worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 15/15.5
Chest: 46
Neck: 15.5
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Burberry shirt plaid shirt. Made in Portugal.

Condition: excellent, no flaws.

Tagged: L
Chest: 46
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 34

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

_______________________BUTTONS_______________________________________________

These are all spare buttons I either took off of dead jackets or shirts. Any set of buttons is $7.00 shipped in CONUS

Silver colored (aluminum?) eagle motif buttons - 2 large, 8 small

Faux dark Horn buttons (quite realistic looking) - 2 large, 6 small

Brass colored, ridged buttons, enough for a 3/2 sack - 3 large, 4 small

Greenish-brown leather buttons - 2 large, 4 small

Geniune horn shirt buttons - 10 large, 4 small. Two of the larger buttons are cracked, but not broken and one of the small ones doesn't match perfectly. This set would work perfectly with a seven-button shirt (+2 for cuffs) and a button-down, but no gaunlet buttons.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds!*

I have several more tweeds to pass on. All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal Personal payment is preferred, but not required-no extra charge for "Goods" payment!

*Please PM with interest and offers*-and offers are *always* welcome!

*1)	Kenneth MacLeod Harris Tweed*

I've always liked Kenneth Macleod Harris Tweeds-the last one I had was from Press-but this one just doesn't fit me, and no amount of waiting is going to make it work. This is a beautiful, classic herringbone in excellent condition. It does have one flaw-a tiny hanger-snag hole on the upper outer shoulder (shown) but this would be a very easy fix--darning rather than reweaving would be fine, since this is a Harris tweed, the hole is tiny, and it's in an inconspicuous location. Indeed, I tend to have snags like this darned in red, as tweed battle scars!

This jacket is fully lined, single-vented, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking $35*

I believe that it's about a 38R (smaller 40R?) but please check measurements.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19.75
Sleeve: 25 (+1.75)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed015.jpg/

https://img134.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed016.jpg/

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed020.jpg/

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed017.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed022.jpg/

*2)	44L Made in Italy Polo Blue Label 3/2 charcoal herringbone.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3)* *Southwick for Paul Stuart*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4)	Danton for Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack*

This is a _lovely_ jacket! Made by Danton for Harry Ballot of Princeton this is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is half lined with a single vent, and has single-button cuffs. The tweed is absolutely beautiful, and in immaculate condition. The interior lining needs to be restitched along one seam, but this is a very, very easy fix&#8230;. And also allows complete confirmation that this jacket is canvassed!

*Asking $45*

I believe that this is a 40R, but please see measurement.

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
Length (from bottom): 29.5
Shoulder: 17.5

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed005.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed006.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed007.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed008.jpg/


----------



## haporth

*J Press Oxford and Foulard Tie,17-33*

A light blue ,forward point collar, oxford cloth shirt from J Press, along with a silk foulard tie, red ground with a yellow paisley type pattern. The shirt has barrel cuffs and is in a marked size of 17-33. Both items are lightly used.
























$30.00 shipped within the ConUS,
many thanks.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

CRS- All that paisley is burning holes in my screen.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. OK. I just bought a pair of PA's with a hole in the sole. Let's see if I can SELL a pair of AE Leeds with a hole in the sole. Brown AE Leeds with a hole in the sole. Nice candidate for new soles, or knocking around on dry days. The non pictured sole does not have a hole. Size 11E. $22.


















2 SOLD**** Dark Green Pringle Wool Sweater. Sized M. Chest 23.5. A beautiful classic in the right color. $30


















3. SOLD**** Norman Hilton 2 button Sack. Made in US. Charcoal gray. A classic trad business suit in beautiful condition. The spot on the lapel is from the camera, not the suit. Trousers are pleated and cuffed. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 25.5, L 32. Waist 36.5, L 31. $45


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Worthy goods*

Hey, folks. Got a few nice things here.

First, a brand new Egyptian cotton flannel from Huntington marked Large. Still has the fold creases from the package.
Asking $30 shipped. 

















Next, a very fine, like-new pair of Brooks Brothers "Nantucket Reds". Looks like these just got back from the cleaners. Marked 40/30. Measured true to size. 
Asking $45 shipped. 

















Nice vintage two button madras from Compo Men's Store in Westport, Connecticut. A couple pulled threads on the sleeve and some inside stitching around the collar is loose. No marked size. Measures:
31" boc length
18 1/2" shoulders
22" pit to pit
20 1/2" waist
25" sleeves
Asking $25 shipped. 

































Last in this set, a Harris Tweed tailored by Richard Thomas for Greenfield's of Gulf Breeze, Fla. There are a couple of wear spots on the lining near the bottom, a small hole on the right sleeve, some wear to the buttons, and a missing button on the sleeve. If this fits, you won't mind wearing it getting drunk around a campfire. I'm willing to do cost plus shipping for it. I paid $5 at a church rummage thinking I could get away with it, but the fit's too off. 
Measures:
18 1/2" shoulders
30" boc length
25" sleeves
21" pit to pit
19" waist
Asking $20 shipped (or cost +).


----------



## TradTeacher

*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings, size 9 D*

Gents,

Selling an incredible pair of Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Shell Cordovan Longwings. Size 9 D. These are in nearly flawless condition.










Looking to get what I paid for them...*$200 shipped to CONUS*.

I'm always willing to listen to *reasonable* offers, though.


----------



## Steve Smith

Orvis SOLD. BR reduced. You guys are snoozing on this BR Linen Coat.



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping. Go to the BR and Orvis sites to get an idea how expensive these like new jackets are.
> 
> 1. SOLD Orvis Coat, Tweed body and suede sleeves. Sized L. Chest 26, Sh 22, Sl 25.5, L 33. Like new. $45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Banana Republic Car Coat, Linen with suede collar. This shows no signs of having ever been worn. Here is the likely reason. It is tagged Medium, but this coat is slightly larger than the Large Orvis above. The jacket was probably bought for someone who is a medium. It didn't fit and wasn't worn. It is a generously sized L or an XL. Chest 27, Sh 23, Sl 25, L 34. Both of these are beautiful jackets. $45. Reduced to $40


----------



## Cardinals5

The C&J monks listed above have been traded for a very nice Majer camel hair 3/2 sack - Thanks TheWGP!


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. SOLD**** Brooks Brothers Makers wool suit. Tagged 43R. Color is a little more olive than the photos show. Perfect, no sign of wear. Two button, single vent. Chest 24, Sh 19.5, Sl 25, L 31. Trousers pleated and cuffed, with 3 inches available to let out in length. Waist 39, length 29.5. An absolute steal at $35


















2. SOLD**** Ermenegildo Zegna 100% cotton beige checked shirt. Measures to 16.5-33. Chest 23. No flaws. $28


















3. SOLD***** Ermenegildo Zegna 100% cotton gray checked shirt. M, measures to 16-32. Chest 23. No flaws. $28


----------



## artist332

*ralph lauren purple label (RLPL) overcoat*

Hi, I happen to get this ralph lauren overcoat with purple label but find a bit smaller (38R), so consider to transfer them out. the starting price would be $400 (indeed i have no experience in trading fashion clothes:icon_smile_wink or best offer.

Also welcome comments since I am not quite sure its style.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## crs

Steve, I have that BB wool suit that is somewhere between khaki and olive. It is a nice suit, albeit darted. The shoulders are good. I wear with brown A-E Fifth Avenues.


----------



## dizzyfan

Hi all. Still trying to find these a good home. They are just a bit too small for me -- but they are pretty nice. Asking $12 including shipping. Thanks!


dizzyfan said:


> These are 100% wool gray dress pants from Lands' End. They are flat front and cuffed. These are marked as 34 and run 17.5 inches across the waist with a 27 inch inseam. Asking $20 including shipping.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

38R jackets, $5+shipping each, all 3 for $10+ship

harris tweed $10+shipping



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> 1)
> Dark green (a bit of brown in it) corduroy jacket.
> Made in America by Southwick for Winston & Co (more of these to come)
> patch pockets, two button, center vent
> 19.5" across chest
> 24" sleeves
> 31" long
> 
> 2)
> "Colors" Heavy Flannel Blazer
> 3-patch pockets, 2-button darted, one button has fallen off (included, not lost), hook vent
> 19.5" across chest
> 32.5" long
> 26.5" sleeve length
> $10+shipping
> 
> 3)
> Stanley Blacker Tweed
> two button, nice roll
> 20" chest
> 24.5" sleeve
> 31.5" long
> 
> 4) Harris Tweed
> 20" across chest
> 31.5" long
> 25" sleeve


Southwick 40S (?) $15+shipping


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Southwick heavy, tweed-ish (tweedy pattern, softer, almost a flannel or camel hair feel though) sportcoat:
> two button darted, center vent, fully lined
> jacket: 21.5" across chest, 18" shoulders, 30.5" long, 23" sleeves (40S?)
> $20+shipping/offer


----------



## swb120

Allen Edmonds dark brown suede, Sanford model, sz 10C (posted above), are SOLD.

These remain:
Shoes! All in great condition - see photos. Asking *$65 shipped* per pair (+3 west of Chicago). Shoe trees not included.

1) Allen Edmonds black tassel wingtip, Manchester model, sz 9.5C

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3099v.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3098c.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3097p.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3096m.jpg/

2) Allen Edmonds black tassel loafer, Grayson model, sz 9.5C

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3092ay.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3093x.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3094o.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3095s.jpg/

3) Allen Edmonds boots, sz 8.5D, brown.

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3062.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3063za.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3064l.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3065k.jpg/


----------



## dizzyfan

*black watch toggle coat by LL Bean*

I purchased this beautiful black watch coat off ebay few months ago, but I've only warn it once or twice. It is an L.L. Bean (made in the USA) and sized as a men's regular medium. It in great condition -- no rips / tears / or stains. The zipper is a bit temperamental and will probably need to be replaced after a few more winters. The Thinsulate lining is solid blue. It's a very warm coat! First picture is with flash (easier to make out details); third picture is without flash and shows that pattern is more subdued than first pic might lead you to believe. Asking $50 including shipping in CONUS.

measurements:
pit to pit: 24 inches
length (from bottom of hood): 38 inches
sleeve length: 23.5 inches


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices on remaining items...happy to make a deal...

Please PM if you are interested...



Georgia said:


> Quite a few jackets for sale, and a Bean Norwegian sweater. I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one. Please PM if you are interested...
> 
> 2. *Norman Hilton Houndstooth Jacket.* Excellent condition - looks new. Black/cream houndstooth with gold/mustard windowpane. Fully lined, darted, and softer shoulders. No size tag, but the measurements are:
> Pits: 21.75"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 24" (+ 2.5" available)
> Length (BOC): 30"
> *Asking $40 => $35 =>$30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/030fl.jpg/https://img535.imageshack.us/i/029ru.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Haspel Cotton Plaid Jacket. * NWOT. Half-lined, darted, and soft shoulders. Listed as a size 42 Regular; the hand measurements are:
> Pits: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25" (+ 1.5" available)
> Length (BOC): 31"
> *Asking $40 => $30 =>$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/016fw.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/015g.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Brown Sack. * Great condition. Extremely soft shoulders. There is a tag on the inside pocket (see pic) that designates 'Brooks Brothers', but I can't make out the size. The hand measurements are:
> Pits: 24"
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 2.5" available)
> Length (BOC): 31"
> *Asking $50 => $40 =>$35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/023kl.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/020ca.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Cream Sack. * Excellent condition. Fully lined and soft shoulders. Listed as a size 44 Long; the hand measurements are:
> Pits: 24"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 2" available)
> Length (BOC): 32"
> *Asking $50 => $40 =>$35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/013ojx.jpg/https://img521.imageshack.us/i/012xq.jpg/
> 
> 7. *LL Bean Norwegian Sweater.* Excellent condition. Built like a tank... Size Large; the measurements are:
> Pits: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 22.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 27"
> *Asking $35 => $30 =>$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/003kxp.jpg/
> 
> Also:
> 
> Got a lot of stuff from previous threads...
> 
> Reasonable offers accepted...
> 
> 1. *Banana Republic Silk/Cashmere Sweater.* New with tags. 85% silk, 15% cashmere. Black. Size XL.
> 
> Details:
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/018ai.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Wool Tartan Pants by Huntington*. Near Perfect condition. Pleated and cuffed. Listed a size 34R, hand measured to a 35" waist, 29" inseam, and a 12" rise.
> 
> Details:
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/010hs.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/011qm.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Gray Wool Pants.* Like-new condition. Dark gray with brown suede detailing on the front pockets. Flat front with no cuff. Size 38 x 32 (hand measured 39" waist x 12" rise x 32" inseam).
> 
> Details:
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/046q.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/043ns.jpg/
> 
> 6. L*ong Sleeve Madras Shirts* - All are size Large.
> 
> Details (top-bottom)
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/024pz.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/025jt.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/026fq.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/027tec.jpg/
> a. Ralph Lauren - Size L (26" chest - USA made)
> b. Ralph Lauren 'Blake' - Size L (26" chest - Made in India)
> c. Johnny Walker (Atlanta Men's store) - Size L (24" chest (Made in Hong Kong w/ Indian Madras) - small repaired tear (see last picture)
> 
> 7. *Ralph Lauren 'Custom Fit' OCBD.* Size XL. Slimmer fit - perfect condition.
> 
> Details:
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/035q.jpg/
> 
> 8. *Orvis Short Sleeve Madras Shirt.* Perfect condition. Size XL.
> 
> Details:
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/029uz.jpg/
> 
> 9. *Brooks Brothers Multi-colored Striped OCBD.* Perfect condition. Size Medium.
> 
> Details:
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/031ib.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## haporth

A Ben Silver gray crewneck, 100% wool and made in Hong Kong, it looks and feels like a shetland, tagged a medium and measuring 24 chest with a sleeve length of 34/5.


















$25.00 shipped within the States....and a Moffat Woolen Mills pure new wool cardigan, this is a blue/gray heather, again looking and feeling like shetland, saddle shoulders with twin pockets, tagged a large and measuring 25.5 chest and 34/5 sleeve length
















$25.00 shipped, both items appear to be in very lightly worn condition,many thanks.


----------



## Orgetorix

*RLPL Houndstooth sportcoat, 42L*

Not Trad, but someone might be interested: I've got a Ralph Lauren Purple Label sportcoat up in the Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1057622


----------



## Acacian

*Alan Paine sweater - size 40*

Here we have a navy blue 100% wool crewneck sweater. Made in England by Alan Paine. Size 40.

Nice condition. I can't find any flaws in it.

$12 shipped to any location in the lower 48 states. - *SOLD pending payment!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

The Florsheim Saddles are SOLD
The PTBs are SOLD pending payment



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got several pair of tradly shoes in good condition to offer here and I've also posted a pair of NIB AE Bradleys in the Sales thread. You can find the Bradleys here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1057082#post1057082
> 
> First, a pair of Florsheim Imperial burgundy saddles, size 11 D. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/impsaddle.jpg/
> 
> Second, a pair of black longwings, size 9 D. These a have double leather soles and v-cleat heels. I believe these are vintage J.C.Penneys, which I think were made by Florsheim to Penney's specs. The leather on these is very nice. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/implw.jpg/
> 
> Next, pebble grain, tan plain bluchers, size 9.5 D. These are marked Benchcraft on the insole, but I can make out the company name. They are nice quality and very good looking shoes. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/imppt.jpg/
> 
> Finally, a near new pair of Allen Edmonds Leeds in black pebble grain, size 11 C. These can't have been worn more than 1 or 2 times. The vamps are barely creased, and there is very little wear to the soles and heels. Asking $117.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/impleeds.jpg/
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/impleeds2.jpg/
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/impleeds1.jpg/


----------



## memphisvol

I have several items that I have thrifted and if do not sell/trade will be going back to goodwill at the request of my wife. 
Brooks light blue trad fit shirt 15.5/32 non iron
Brooks ecru trad fit 15/32 non iron
Brooksease blazer 40R
Brooks olive wool suit 39R
Paul Stuart olive cotton suit 39R
3 Brooks camel hair spoart coats 39R-these are all a different plaid
Brooks gray plaid suit 40R
Florsehim Imperial shell longwings 9B
Allen edmonds Margate 9.5D
J.Crew pale yellow 30x30 slim fit

I wear 31-32x30 pants, 38R suit, 15-15.5/32 slim fit, 9 shoe. Let me know if anyone wants pictures or measurements on anything. Again trade or OBO becasue these are going to goodwill within the next week.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Go ahead--take those shell Imperials back to Goodwill. I dare you.



memphisvol said:


> I have several items that I have thrifted and if do not sell/trade will be going back to goodwill at the request of my wife.
> Brooks light blue trad fit shirt 15.5/32 non iron
> Brooks ecru trad fit 15/32 non iron
> Brooksease blazer 40R
> Brooks olive wool suit 39R
> Paul Stuart olive cotton suit 39R
> 3 Brooks camel hair spoart coats 39R-these are all a different plaid
> Brooks gray plaid suit 40R
> Florsehim Imperial shell longwings 9B
> Allen edmonds Margate 9.5D
> J.Crew pale yellow 30x30 slim fit
> 
> I wear 31-32x30 pants, 38R suit, 15-15.5/32 slim fit, 9 shoe. Let me know if anyone wants pictures or measurements on anything. Again trade or OBO becasue these are going to goodwill within the next week.


----------



## Cardinals5

memphisvol said:


> I have several items that I have thrifted and if do not sell/trade will be going back to goodwill at the request of my wife.
> Brooks light blue trad fit shirt 15.5/32 non iron
> Brooks ecru trad fit 15/32 non iron
> Brooksease blazer 40R
> Brooks olive wool suit 39R
> Paul Stuart olive cotton suit 39R
> 3 Brooks camel hair spoart coats 39R-these are all a different plaid
> Brooks gray plaid suit 40R
> Florsehim Imperial shell longwings 9B
> Allen edmonds Margate 9.5D
> J.Crew pale yellow 30x30 slim fit
> 
> I wear 31-32x30 pants, 38R suit, 15-15.5/32 slim fit, 9 shoe. Let me know if anyone wants pictures or measurements on anything. Again trade or OBO becasue these are going to goodwill within the next week.


You should definitely post pictures and measurements for the sport coats, suits, and shoes, especially if they're 3/2 sacks.


----------



## Acacian

*J. Press braces*

Here we have a pair of J. Press braces. In good shape. Leather is great, and the material is the same consistency as a good tie, not thin like some braces.

The elastic on the back has some fraying, but still seems okay.

The Press label only lists the New Haven, NY and Cambridge locations, so I am guessing these are 80s vintage.

$12 shipped to any location in the lower 48 states. - *Sold pending payment.*


----------



## TheWGP

Need to unload some of the below - trades preferred, but I've listed prices as "best guesses" - feel free to make an offer! All prices are shipped CONUS - willing to ship internationally via USPS but additional expense will obviously be incurred. If you want more than one thing, let me know and you can probably get some nice discounting!

1. E Zegna 100% linen shirt, size L - $26







https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7789.jpg

2. Harris Tweed - Hardie Amies designed for Hepworths. Pit to pit 20.5, sleeve 23.5, length 28.5, shoulders 18. This has ONE BUTTON that is slightly damaged - the last one, so it'll be unbuttoned and less visible. See pictures in the links below. No other damage, otherwise in great shape. $40







https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7791.jpg
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7792.jpg

3. Southwick 3 roll 2 blazer. P2P 22, sleeve 23, length 29.5, shoulders 18.5. This is in good shape, though it could use a good cleaning and there are two wear spots, one on an inside pocket and one to the side of the 2nd button - NOT visible when the jacket is worn! See pictures for detail of the wear spots - they're very minimal and don't detract much. This fabric feels soft - there's no material tag or anything, but I've tried to take pictures that show the diagonal "weave" of this. Definitely not a standard "rough wool" blazer but I'm not sure what it is. $38








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7794.jpg
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7795.jpg

4. Brooks Brothers 2 button herringbone jacket. Tagged a 45R - unusual size to see. Measures p2p 23, sleeves 25, length 30.5, shoulders 19.5. This isn't super old, but it does have a few spots of concern - there's at least one small hole in the back and several other spots where I think the white thread has gone but the black remains. Again, see the pictures! $22

https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7800.jpg
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7801.jpg

5. White Sartorio Italiana French cuff shirt. 17.5/44. Got this in a trade, fits great EXCEPT the top neck button is super-tight. $15.
6. Light blue shirt with no nametag. 17.5/44. Got this in the same trade, I was told it was believed to be a Zegna but who knows for sure. It is very soft, and I would wear it in a heartbeat if it wasn't too tight around the middle  $13









7. No-tag shirt, from the same trade - I was told it's a Pal Zileri but who knows as usual. Nifty 85% cotton, 15% lycra. 17.5/44. Super-super-super-tight on me, so out it goes! $13








Picture of the inside tag if you can divine anything from that: https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7805.jpg

8. J. Ashford, purple label, 100% CASHMERE sweater - size L. Beige / oatmeal color, etc. - see photos. NOW $29!








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7651.jpg

9. Norman Hilton 2 button (sorry, NOT a 3r2!) blazer, pit to pit 22, sleeves 24.5 shoulders 18 length 31. Vent needs to be tacked down, see pictures. Nice shape except for the vent. $29








https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/IMG_7633.jpg
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7634.jpg

10. Corneliani Super 100's extrafine merinos jacket. See closeup picture for best representation of pattern. p2p 23, sleeve 25, shoulders 20, length 32. NO vent. $38








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7628.jpg

11. Ermenagildo Zegna "soft" jacket made in Switzerland - grey/green color. No vent. p2p 23, sleeve 23, shoulders 19.5, length 31. $37








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7631.jpg

12. Nino Cerruti Rue Royale suit - grey with pinstripe. SMALL HOLE in wearer's right sleeve - see linked picture. Jacket p2p 22.5, sleeve 22, length 29, shoulders 19.5. Pants waist 38, + maybe .5 to let. Inseam 27.5 with 2.5 to let, no cuffs. $28








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb1Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7551.jpg
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb1Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7552.jpg

Continued in another post... that's halfway done!


----------



## TheWGP

And here we are with Round 2, the 13-24 items. See above post for general info.

13. Southwick suit, greenish, windowpane - there's also a small-lines pattern, plaid? $OLD

14. Thomas Pink shirt, 16/34. Light blue with darker "dashed line" windowpane. Finest Twill. Love this shirt... if it were a bit bigger! $34 or buy BOTH Thomas Pink shirts I have for $58 shipped!









15. Thomas Pink - Jermyn Street, London - shirt #2, 16/34 also. White/black/grey stripes. Superfine Two-Fold. $34 - or buy both Thomas Pink shirts for $58 shipped!









16. Brooks Brothers 16.5/ 32/33 buttondown striped NON IRON - $17









17. Brooks Brothers 16.5 / 35 buttondown light blue NON IRON - $OLD

18. Hickey-Freeman jacket - recentish, for Dillards. Pockets still sewn shut! 52% silk, 48% wool! 42L, seems to measure true. Pretty excellent shape. $31








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7422.jpg

19. Burberrys Prorsum jacket, dated 1986. Needs the vent tacked down, see picture. p2p 20, length 30, sleeves 20, shoulder 18. $25








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7439.jpg
Vent: https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7509.jpg

20. Hart Schaffner Marx suit, tagged 44L. Measurements are pretty versatile, though! p2p 23, sleeves 25.5, length 32, shoulders 19.75? Pants waist 36 + 5 inches (!) and inseam 33 + 1 inch + 1.5 cuffs. Good basic suit, IMPECCABLE shape! $27








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7444.jpg
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7445.jpg

Okay, I lied... I still have an Oxxford blazer, an Oxxford suit, a Brooks Brothers 3 button jacket, and a H.Freeman & Sons jacket on a matching hanger to post - but it's gotten so late that I'm not going to finish tonight, there will be a final post tomorrow!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The pitlochry and lands end sweaters on page 287 (and quoted price drops a couple pages back) are sold and shipped and should be delivered by now. Sorry I haven't updated yet. 

Please make offers on anything else you may like from any of my outstanding posts, there is some really good stuff. The Burberry suits are going on eBay since they're not really trad. I'm short on room to begin with. Come and get it!


----------



## TheWGP

The Southwick blazer and green windowpane suit above are in discussions, so if you want them pm me NOW! The BB blue OCBD is SOLD, and marked as such above.

21. Oxxford navy blazer, solid metal buttons, awesome quality, $OLDhttps://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7419.jpg

22. Oxxford STAPLE SUIT, dark grey colored - the flash on the camera makes it look lighter than it really is, black buttons, IMPECCABLE shape! The pants and jacket both have the same name on them, so this is indeed a 100% match. There is nothing wrong with this that I can find at all. Coin pocket in waistband, boutonniere holder string, full canvas - amazing, amazing suit, particularly for summer wear. Jacket is P2P 21, sleeve 23.5, length 30.5, shoulders 17.5. Pants are 34 + 1.5 inches to let, and the inseam is 29 with 3 inches to let, uncuffed. Asking only $135 for this BEAUTIFUL staple - this is without a doubt the nicest suit I've ever held in my hand, at least outside Saks or Nordstrom's!








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7496.jpg
https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7497.jpg

23. Brooks Brothers 2 button herringbone sport coat - one pocket is still sewn shut! This is tagged a 44R, and is made of 55% silk, 45% wool. Nice, soft hand - feels great! No damage or issues that I can see - there is some brown fuzz on it from a COMPLETELY different garment that was hung next to it mistakenly, but I've removed as much by hand as I can, and the jacket itself is fine. Measures P2P 23.5ish - this one was hard for me to measure for some reason - sleeves 23, length 30.5, shoulders 20. $37 including a light-wood Brooks Brothers suit hanger that roughly matches the time period - if you don't want the hanger, knock off $2.








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7427.jpg

24. Last but not least, we have an H. Freeman & Son 2button grey plaid? sport coat. This is NOT Hickey-Freeman, but is a similarly respected American company - I believe this is fully canvassed, it's labeled Made in USA, etc. This is in great shape, the breast pocket is still partly sewn - a rarity on something of this age! Measures pit to pit 22, sleeves 24.5, length 31, shoulders 18. Price including a beautiful vintage H. Freeman & Son hanger - when's the last time you saw one of THOSE? - $35.









https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7431.jpg

And that's all folks... for now!


----------



## AlanC

Someone jump on this. I have the same Oxxford blazer, and it's my go-to blazer. This is a steal for such a staple. If you can swallow the darts, you'll do no better. Ever.



TheWGP said:


> 21. Oxxford navy blazer, solid metal buttons, awesome quality, SO wish it fit me! This is everything you expect from an Oxxford blazer and more. In great shape, NOTHING wrong with this that I can see! Tagged a 44T Ontwentsia. P2P 22, sleeves 25, length 32.5, shoulders 19.5. One of the nicest blazers I've ever had the privilege of holding! $69
> https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/IMG_7418.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7488.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7419.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

Prices reduced on two remaining shoes.

I've posted a pair of NIB AE Bradleys in the Sales thread. You can find the Bradleys here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1057082#post1057082

A pair of black longwings, size 9 D. These a have double leather soles and v-cleat heels. I believe these are vintage J.C.Penneys, which I think were made by Florsheim to Penney's specs. The leather on these is very nice. Asking $47.50 *>> NOW $42.50 *shipped CONUS.


[URL="]
[URL="]


----------



## AlanC

Three pairs of khakis that I wish fit me but don't.

$30/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal. Buy one pair, take $5 off any additional pair.










*Orvis*
Tagged size: 34
Hand measured: 17 1/8" across waist x 28" inseam (1 3/8" cuff)
Great pocket detailing, button pocket inside of pocket, leather trim.










*Bills Khakis* M2s
Tagged size: 36
Hand measured: 19" across waist x 31" inseam

*SOLD!* Hiltl --The Mercedes-Benz of khakis
Tagged size: 52 (Euro)
Hand measured: 18.25" x 29" inseam


----------



## Steve Smith

I have done a few volume deals lately, in which the buyer got as many as 7 items at cut rate prices due to the fact that I have waaaay too much stuff hanging around. Here is your chance to take part.

TAKE $5 off the price of the second, and all subsequent items you buy. Buy 3 items, take $10 off. Buy 2, take $5 off. Got it? I will check back frequently to keep the thread updated. Prices include US shipping.

1. Hiltl Khakis. Said to be the Mercedes Benz of khakis.  Made in Germany, cotton, pleated, cuffed. Measure 34x28 with 3+ inches available in length if you take out the cuffs. $28


















2. LL Bean Made in USA cotton flannel shirt. Size M Tall. Chest 23. $17.


















3. Lands End cotton buttondown. Like new. $14.


















4. Equilibrio Made in Italy, 100% linen, lt blue shirt. Size M. Has a light spot pointed out by pen and another one is farther up toward the neck closure. Does it matter? You wear this shirt to the beach anyway. $14.










5. Brooks Brothers plaid shirt. 100% cotton. Size M. 16-34. Dominant color is peach/rust. Appears to be NWOT. $18


















6. Brooks Brothers plaid shirt. 100% cotton. Size M. 16-34. Dominant color is blue/green. Appears to be NWOT. $18


















7. J Crew cotton LS shirt, 16-32, excellent condition. $12


















8. Old Navy NWT light blue cashmere sweater. Size L. $18.


















9. Jos. A Banks A&S silk tie. Made in USA. $11










10. LL Bean wool trousers, dark blue, pleated W36 L 33.25. $10


















11. Brooks Brothers 100% cotton made in US. 14.5x32. Chest 23. $17


















12. Brooks Brothers cotton rugby shirt. L. $17


















13. Ralph Lauren Polo flannel shirt. $17.


















14. Nantucket LS buttondown. Made in US. Like new. 16-33. $16

















15. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Like new. $18

















16. Berle pleated uncuffed heavyweight khakis. Top pair 35x30 $15
17. Berle pleated uncuffed heavyweight khakis. Bottom pair 36x30 $15

















18. SOLD****** Wool tartan trousers. Taylord for Lord & Taylor. Flat front, 38x31, nice condition but some color bleeding on pockets like they got wet. $15


















19. Dk blue London Fog zip jacket sized 44 Reg. $15









20. Peruvian Connection Alpaca Sweater. Sized M, but it is a very generous M, More like a Large. Second pic is closer to color, but it is a bit more yellow than the photo. $18


















21. McGregor Vintage sport coat. Pre 1977 Union Label. Wool, 2 button sack, tagged 40. Very nice condition. Chest 21, Sh17.5, Sl 24, L 30. $30


----------



## AlanC

Steve Smith said:


> 1. Hiltl Khakis. Said to be the Mercedes Benz of khakis.


It's been said in print twice now so it must be true. :biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5

HSM plaid 3/2.5 roll sack jacket in a light weight cloth. Hacking pockets, ¼ lined, dual-vented, moderate shoulder padding. (There is NO shine on the back of the jacket despite what appears to be shine in the picture of the dual vents)

Condition: Excellent

Tagged: No tagged size, but fits like a 40S
Chest: 42
Waist: 40
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 29.25

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.



Lilly Pulitzer dark green-blue blazer (gold buttons). 2 button sack, single vent, colorful lining, light shoulder padding, patch hip pockets. I picked this up to list on eBay, but thought I'd offer it here first. The color is a shade darker than the pictures.

Condition: Excellent

Tagged: No tagged size, but measures to something like a 42/43R
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24
BOC: 30.5

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.



H.I.S. tweed, 2B sack, single vented, light shoulder padding. 100% wool, ¼ lining. This jacket is of moderate quality and you'll only purchase it if you like the pattern - great rough tweed cloth. I purchased this for myself, but the waist is just a bit too tight.

Condition: excellent

Tagged size: None, but measures to a 38R or a slim 40R
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Shoulders: 18 
Sleeves: 25
BOC: 29.5

Price: 25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis, M1P, forward pleats, summer weight (5.6 oz) in cement color.
The Jeep Cherokee of Khakis :aportnoy: Tough, dependable, classic - none of that German-made stuff :icon_smile_wink:

Condition: Excellent

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 29.5
Rise: 13
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Vintage Woolrich chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. Two front button-down pockets. There was no love for my pink, purple, or Orvis GTH chamois cloth shirts, so let's try a nice red one :icon_smile_wink:. 

Condition: Excellent

Tagged: L
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 34

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

Now just *$70, shipped in CONUS*! 

*Offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Beautiful handcut sueded Mackinaw coat*
> 
> I'm sorry to see this coat go, but I have to admit that I just don't wear it enough (well, at all), simply because I'm constantly worried about blemishing the suede. And, yes, I know that suede gets better with use, and that even the label on this coat notes that it "endears as it mellows", but it's just something I can't quite seem to get over&#8230;.
> 
> Anyway, this is a beautiful USA-made handcut suede Mackinaw coat, made by Mighty Mac. It's in absolutely excellent condition. With no scuffs, wearmarks, stains, or anything of that sort-hence my own reluctance to wear it!
> 
> I wear a 42L and this coat fits me fine, but it could also work for a 40L or maybe even a 44R depending on how you like your coats to fit.
> 
> Asking $80 boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with offers and interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+3; please note that the sleeves are longer than this indicates owing to their cut)
> Length (bottom of collar): 35.25
> Shoulders: 21
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed023.jpg/
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed024.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed029.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed030.jpg/
> 
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed028.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Hey! I've not been getting much action on my listings for a minute so I thought I'd put these up. I've been hanging on to them for a while, I don't know why, they don't fit. I guess I just liked them.

Anyway, they appear to have been very little worn, but the guy must have liked to slip them off and rest his feet on them. It's a soft leather so I imagine they'd naturally show some wrinkles. The heels are almost like new, however, very little wear. I included a picture of a tiny scrape at the toe.

Size should show in the pictures: 10 1/2 D.
Florsheim Imperial Tassel Loafers, black.
Asking $42 shipped. (no trees)


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> It's been said in print twice now so it must be true. :biggrin2:


I have claimed them, but am hoping for Buick; i.e., solid, reliable, long-lived. Mercedes is ostentatious, and I can't afford a German tailor.


----------



## a4audi08

Taking offers.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1054538&postcount=7273

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1052777&postcount=7239

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1052796&postcount=7240


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates below!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several more tweeds to pass on. All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal Personal payment is preferred, but not required-no extra charge for "Goods" payment!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*-and offers are *always* welcome!
> 
> *1) Kenneth MacLeod Harris Tweed*
> 
> I've always liked Kenneth Macleod Harris Tweeds-the last one I had was from Press-but this one just doesn't fit me, and no amount of waiting is going to make it work. This is a beautiful, classic herringbone in excellent condition. It does have one flaw-a tiny hanger-snag hole on the upper outer shoulder (shown) but this would be a very easy fix--darning rather than reweaving would be fine, since this is a Harris tweed, the hole is tiny, and it's in an inconspicuous location. Indeed, I tend to have snags like this darned in red, as tweed battle scars!
> 
> This jacket is fully lined, single-vented, and was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Now Asking $30*
> 
> I believe that it's about a 38R (smaller 40R?) but please check measurements.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19.75
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.75)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed015.jpg/
> 
> https://img134.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed016.jpg/
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed020.jpg/
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed017.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed022.jpg/
> 
> *2) 44L Made in Italy Polo Blue Label 3/2 charcoal herringbone.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3)* *Southwick for Paul Stuart*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Danton for Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is a _lovely_ jacket! Made by Danton for Harry Ballot of Princeton this is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is half lined with a single vent, and has single-button cuffs. The tweed is absolutely beautiful, and in immaculate condition. The interior lining needs to be restitched along one seam, but this is a very, very easy fix&#8230;. And also allows complete confirmation that this jacket is canvassed!
> 
> *Now asking $40*
> 
> I believe that this is a 40R, but please see measurement.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
> Length (from bottom): 29.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed005.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed006.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed007.jpg/
> 
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed008.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Drop J. Press Sportcoat*

Price Drop



MDunle3199 said:


> J. Press 3/2 Sack sportcoat. Grey/brown glen plaid. Not tagged but seems like a 42L. Please see measurements below. Asking $40 shipped CONUS; please PM if interested.
> 
> Chest 44
> Armpit 21
> Shoulder 18.5
> Sleeve 26
> Length (top of collar) 33


----------



## MDunle3199

*Lockie/Moriarty Sweater Price Reduction*

Price Reduced. Asking $30 for both



MDunle3199 said:


> Asking $30 for both sweaters shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.
> 
> William Lockie for Smith's Bermuda. Tan Camel Hair Sweater. Made in Scotland. Size 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moriarty of Stowe Vt. Green with Blue pattern. Size XL.


----------



## a4audi08

All coming from smoke free home w/o any stains, tears, rips etc
Would like $55 shipped CONUS for the suit, $30 for the flannels, and $35 for the jacket - All prices CONUS but will ship outside according to USPS prices - any questions PLEASE PM 


J Crew 100% cotton khaki suit, 3/2 - Italian fabric

jacket: 42R, half lined single vent 
chest: 44
sleeves: 24'' + 2'' extra material
length: 31'' from top of collar
shoulders: 18.25''
https://i48.tinypic.com/ra8f12.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/r0zibk.jpg

pants: flat front, uncuffed - tapered leg style
waist: 34'' + 3'' extra
inseam: 31'' + 1.5'' extra
leg opening: 8 3/8''
https://i47.tinypic.com/21jonrd.jpg

Vintage abercrombie 2 button plaid jacket - lightweight fabric - single vent, half lined

Jacket: 41R
Chest: 43''
sleeves: 23'' + 3'' extra
length: 31''
shoulder: 18''

https://i48.tinypic.com/ek5ede.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/34e89om.jpg

Oxxford Charcoal chalkstripe wool flannels sz 34X27
waist: 34''+ 2'' extra
inseam: 27'' + 1/2'' underneath and a 1'' cuff - so can be let out completely/uncuffed to 28.5''

https://i45.tinypic.com/ve910n.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2a681o7.jpg


----------



## mjo_1

I'd like to propose a trade. I just received this LE OCBD as a gift, but I just bought the exact shirt myself a few weeks ago. Blue uni stripe, size 15.5 34.



It's still in the plastic. I'd like to trade for another must-iron OCBD, possibly but not limited to burgundy uni stripe, white, or blue. 

Please PM with interest.


Best,

Michael


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Pringle Sweater. 100% wool, Made in Scotland. Size 46, chest 23. Back of sweater is same color as trim and sleeves. $28>>>>$25


















2. Weinbrenner Longwings. 10 1/2 C. I had never heard of this brand. I think they are US made. Leather soles, lightly used, excellent condition. I didn't even shine them. They looked this good as found. $35>>>>>>>$32










































5. Hiltl Khakis. Said to be the Mercedes Benz of khakis. Made in Germany, cotton, pleated, cuffed. Measure 34x28 with 3+ inches available in length if you take out the cuffs. $28


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*Allen-Edmonds and more!*

For the sanctity of bandwidth, please click on all images to enlarge them. Feel free to PM me for further details.

Allen-Edmonds Park Avenue, black, size 8E (no laces)

The right shoe has a chip under the arch to indicate it was a factory second. The reason was a dent (not a cut) in the side of that shoe that "popped back out" within the first wearing. These just weren't wide enough for me, and were worn only about 5 times before being stuck in a closet with shoe trees. The channel stitch has not even been worn into. 
$55 shipped.

Allen-Edmonds Austin, black, size 9D

These are seasoned shoes, but far from dead. There are some scuffs on the toes, but a decent polish covers it up. 
$35 shipped

Allen-Edmonds Sanford, black, size 8.5D

Uppers are in fantastic condition. The soles and the heels are still serviceable, but you will want to have them redone in the future.
$45 shipped.

Vintage Sears Longwings, size 8D (no laces)

These are definitely pre-1990's, bearing the late 70's-80's rectangular Sears"logo in the heel. Uppers in excellent shape, normal wear to the soles and heels.
$25 shipped

Vintage Johnston and Murphy tassel loafers, burgundy size 9.5D 


These were kept in excellent shape by the former owner. Just slightly narrow for me.
$40 shipped

Johnston and Murphy Passports Driving Moc, brown, size 8.5D


Worn very, very sparingly, if even at all. I can't find any wear to the soles - all of the words on them are still fully legible. I think these tend to run a little on the short side, IMHO. 
$40 shipped


----------



## Sir Cingle

*BB Wool Shirt SOLD*

*THIS SHIRT HAS NOW BEEN SOLD. Thank you.*



Sir Cingle said:


> I really hate to sell this shirt, since it's so nice and very distinctive. But, to be honest, it's a bit big on me, and I've got no room in my closet, so here it is.
> 
> It's a Brooks Brothers 100% worsted wool shirt (sized L) that could be worn as an "overshirt"/light jacket as well. It has brown suede elbow patches and a brown suede loop in the back. It has a Glen plaid pattern with creme and rich dark brown colors.
> 
> The shirt is has a sleeve length of 25" and an armpit-to-armpit measurement of 21.5".
> 
> This is a real steal at *$25 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> Questions? Interest in the shirt? Send me a PM!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Park Avenues claimed, pending payment.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

WTB: a small or medium PRL long sleeve madras pop-over, I saw some in this thread a while back, can't dig them up.
They've probably sold already, but worth a shot.

Meanwhile, some new madras shirts, as well as a couple old ones still unsold (w/ drops).

*Gant "Authentic Indian Madras"*
Size large, half sleeve
3-button collar, locker loop, pen pocket on chest
Color is much more orange & purple than appears in picture.
$15+shipped conus/offer

*Polo Madras Popover*
Made in India 
3-button placket, short sleeves, 3-button collar, locker loop, non-shirttail hem
no logo, chest pocket
$20 shipped consus/offer

*Polo Long Sleeved Madras*
Made in India
Large
Logo'd
$15 shipped/offer

*J.Crew Long Sleeved Madras*
Large, Made in Inda
Chest pocket
$15 shipped/offer



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> A couple of recent BB XL sport shirts in great condition:
> $15 shipped Conus each, both for $25 shipped
> 1) light on darker blue gingham
> 
> 2) dark navy blue check


----------



## dizzyfan

Now asking $45 including shipping to CONUS.


dizzyfan said:


> I purchased this beautiful black watch coat off ebay few months ago, but I've only warn it once or twice. It is an L.L. Bean (made in the USA) and sized as a men's regular medium. It in great condition -- no rips / tears / or stains. The zipper is a bit temperamental and will probably need to be replaced after a few more winters. The Thinsulate lining is solid blue. It's a very warm coat! First picture is with flash (easier to make out details); third picture is without flash and shows that pattern is more subdued than first pic might lead you to believe. Asking $50 including shipping in CONUS.
> 
> measurements:
> pit to pit: 24 inches
> length (from bottom of hood): 38 inches
> sleeve length: 23.5 inches


----------



## srivats

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> WTB: a small or medium PRL long sleeve madras pop-over, I saw some in this thread a while back, can't dig them up.
> They've probably sold already, but worth a shot.
> 
> Meanwhile, some new madras shirts, as well as a couple old ones still unsold (w/ drops).
> 
> *Gant "Authentic Indian Madras"*
> Size large, half sleeve
> 3-button collar, locker loop, pen pocket on chest
> Color is much more orange & purple than appears in picture.
> $15+shipped conus/offer
> 
> *Polo Madras Popover*
> Made in India
> 3-button placket, short sleeves, 3-button collar, locker loop, non-shirttail hem
> no logo, chest pocket
> $20 shipped consus/offer
> 
> *Polo Long Sleeved Madras*
> Made in India
> Large
> Logo'd
> $15 shipped/offer
> 
> *J.Crew Long Sleeved Madras*
> Large, Made in Inda
> Chest pocket
> $15 shipped/offer


Those are some nice Madras shirts .. .wish they were sized smaller.


----------



## TheWGP

DROPS - SEE BELOW


TheWGP said:


> Need to unload some of the below - trades preferred, but I've listed prices as "best guesses" - feel free to make an offer! All prices are shipped CONUS - willing to ship internationally via USPS but additional expense will obviously be incurred. If you want more than one thing, let me know and you can probably get some nice discounting!
> 
> 1. E Zegna 100% linen shirt, size L - $26>>>22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7789.jpg
> 
> 2. Harris Tweed - Hardie Amies designed for Hepworths. Pit to pit 20.5, sleeve 23.5, length 28.5, shoulders 18. This has ONE BUTTON that is slightly damaged - the last one, so it'll be unbuttoned and less visible. See pictures in the links below. No other damage, otherwise in great shape. $40>>>35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7791.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7792.jpg
> 
> 3. Southwick 3 roll 2 blazer. P2P 22, sleeve 23, length 29.5, shoulders 18.5. This is in good shape, though it could use a good cleaning and there are two wear spots, one on an inside pocket and one to the side of the 2nd button - NOT visible when the jacket is worn! See pictures for detail of the wear spots - they're very minimal and don't detract much. This fabric feels soft - there's no material tag or anything, but I've tried to take pictures that show the diagonal "weave" of this. Definitely not a standard "rough wool" blazer but I'm not sure what it is. $38>>>>34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7794.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7795.jpg
> 
> 4. Brooks Brothers 2 button herringbone jacket. Tagged a 45R - unusual size to see. Measures p2p 23, sleeves 25, length 30.5, shoulders 19.5. This isn't super old, but it does have a few spots of concern - there's at least one small hole in the back and several other spots where I think the white thread has gone but the black remains. Again, see the pictures! $22>>>18
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7800.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7801.jpg
> 
> 5. White Sartorio Italiana French cuff shirt. 17.5/44. Got this in a trade, fits great EXCEPT the top neck button is super-tight. $15.>>>12
> 6. Light blue shirt with no nametag. 17.5/44. Got this in the same trade, I was told it was believed to be a Zegna but who knows for sure. It is very soft, and I would wear it in a heartbeat if it wasn't too tight around the middle  $13>>>10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. No-tag shirt, from the same trade - I was told it's a Pal Zileri but who knows as usual. Nifty 85% cotton, 15% lycra. 17.5/44. Super-super-super-tight on me, so out it goes! $13>>>10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the inside tag if you can divine anything from that: https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7805.jpg
> 
> 8. J. Ashford, purple label, 100% CASHMERE sweater - size L. Beige / oatmeal color, etc. - see photos. NOW $29!>>>25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7651.jpg
> 
> 9. Norman Hilton 2 button (sorry, NOT a 3r2!) blazer, pit to pit 22, sleeves 24.5 shoulders 18 length 31. Vent needs to be tacked down, see pictures. Nice shape except for the vent. $29>>>25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/IMG_7633.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7634.jpg
> 
> 10. Corneliani Super 100's extrafine merinos jacket. See closeup picture for best representation of pattern. p2p 23, sleeve 25, shoulders 20, length 32. NO vent. $38>>>32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7628.jpg
> 
> 11. Ermenagildo Zegna "soft" jacket made in Switzerland - grey/green color. No vent. p2p 23, sleeve 23, shoulders 19.5, length 31. $37>>>32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7631.jpg
> 
> 12. Nino Cerruti Rue Royale suit - grey with pinstripe. SMALL HOLE in wearer's right sleeve - see linked picture. Jacket p2p 22.5, sleeve 22, length 29, shoulders 19.5. Pants waist 38, + maybe .5 to let. Inseam 27.5 with 2.5 to let, no cuffs. $28>>>22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb1Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7551.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb1Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7552.jpg
> 
> Continued in another post... that's halfway done!


----------



## TheWGP

DROPS - SEE BELOW


TheWGP said:


> And here we are with Round 2, the 13-24 items. See above post for general info.
> 
> 13. Southwick suit, greenish, windowpane - there's also a small-lines pattern, plaid? $OLD
> 
> 14. Thomas Pink shirt, 16/34. Light blue with darker "dashed line" windowpane. Finest Twill. Love this shirt... if it were a bit bigger! $34 or buy BOTH Thomas Pink shirts I have for $58 shipped!>>>30 OR BOTH FOR $50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Thomas Pink - Jermyn Street, London - shirt #2, 16/34 also. White/black/grey stripes. Superfine Two-Fold. $34 - or buy both Thomas Pink shirts for $58 shipped!>>> $30 OR BOTH FOR $50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Brooks Brothers 16.5/ 32/33 buttondown striped NON IRON - $17>>>14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Brooks Brothers 16.5 / 35 buttondown light blue NON IRON - $OLD
> 
> 18. Hickey-Freeman jacket - recentish, for Dillards. Pockets still sewn shut! 52% silk, 48% wool! 42L, seems to measure true. Pretty excellent shape. $31>>>26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7422.jpg
> 
> 19. Burberrys Prorsum jacket, dated 1986. Needs the vent tacked down, see picture. p2p 20, length 30, sleeves 20, shoulder 18. $25>>>20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7439.jpg
> Vent: https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7509.jpg
> 
> 20. Hart Schaffner Marx suit, tagged 44L. Measurements are pretty versatile, though! p2p 23, sleeves 25.5, length 32, shoulders 19.75? Pants waist 36 + 5 inches (!) and inseam 33 + 1 inch + 1.5 cuffs. Good basic suit, IMPECCABLE shape! $27>>>23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7444.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7445.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

DROPS - SEE BELOW!


TheWGP said:


> 21. Oxxford navy blazer, solid metal buttons, awesome quality, $OLD
> 
> 22. Oxxford STAPLE SUIT, dark grey colored - the flash on the camera makes it look lighter than it really is, black buttons, IMPECCABLE shape! The pants and jacket both have the same name on them, so this is indeed a 100% match. There is nothing wrong with this that I can find at all. Coin pocket in waistband, boutonniere holder string, full canvas - amazing, amazing suit, particularly for summer wear. Jacket is P2P 21, sleeve 23.5, length 30.5, shoulders 17.5. Pants are 34 + 1.5 inches to let, and the inseam is 29 with 3 inches to let, uncuffed. Asking only $135 for this BEAUTIFUL staple - this is without a doubt the nicest suit I've ever held in my hand, at least outside Saks or Nordstrom's!>>> $125 FOR THIS AWESOME SUIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7496.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7497.jpg
> 
> 23. Brooks Brothers 2 button herringbone sport coat - one pocket is still sewn shut! This is tagged a 44R, and is made of 55% silk, 45% wool. Nice, soft hand - feels great! No damage or issues that I can see - there is some brown fuzz on it from a COMPLETELY different garment that was hung next to it mistakenly, but I've removed as much by hand as I can, and the jacket itself is fine. Measures P2P 23.5ish - this one was hard for me to measure for some reason - sleeves 23, length 30.5, shoulders 20. $37 including a light-wood Brooks Brothers suit hanger that roughly matches the time period - if you don't want the hanger, knock off $2.>>>33, FREE HANGER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7427.jpg
> 
> 24. Last but not least, we have an H. Freeman & Son 2button grey plaid? sport coat. This is NOT Hickey-Freeman, but is a similarly respected American company - I believe this is fully canvassed, it's labeled Made in USA, etc. This is in great shape, the breast pocket is still partly sewn - a rarity on something of this age! Measures pit to pit 22, sleeves 24.5, length 31, shoulders 18. Price including a beautiful vintage H. Freeman & Son hanger - when's the last time you saw one of THOSE? - $35.>>>30, FREE HANGER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7431.jpg
> 
> And that's all folks... for now!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Old school Bean hunting shirt*

Not sure what to do with this one. It's old--check the label (and any info on circa would be much appreciated)--but it is also a woman's size, 18 to be precise. I wear a large, and it fits fine around the middle and sleeve-wise, but it's very short. If it was worn at all, it wasn't worn much--it's flawless. I'll measure if there's any interest, but too lazy to find the measuring device right now. I'd prefer a swap, and right now, I'm in the market for plastic hangers more than anything else, the wide, thick kind that ensure jackets and coats maintain shoulder integrity. But don't be shy: 44S (44R also works), 36x29.5, 18x34, 8.5D, 7 3/8.


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> Not sure what to do with this one. It's old--check the label (and any info on circa would be much appreciated)--but it is also a woman's size, 18 to be precise. I wear a large, and it fits fine around the middle and sleeve-wise, but it's very short. If it was worn at all, it wasn't worn much--it's flawless. I'll measure if there's any interest, but too lazy to find the measuring device right now. I'd prefer a swap, and right now, I'm in the market for plastic hangers more than anything else, the wide, thick kind that ensure jackets and coats maintain shoulder integrity. But don't be shy: 44S (44R also works), 36x29.5, 18x34, 8.5D, 7 3/8.


Might this be a boys size 18?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
Really cool 32!, wish I had something to trade (and that it was a bit longer)

edit: I bet it is a boys 18 as well.


Great condition, like new BB 346 (the "bad" 346/outlet) khakis
40/32, Pale Yellow in color
flat front, cuffs, all cotton
$25 shipped conus



Andover Shop Shirt
17.5/34, Blue end on end fabric (I think)
Good condition, no rips, fraying or stains, but has been starched (and is not a thick fabric) so might not have a ton of life left .
$15 shipped conus



BB Brown Wide Wale Cords
34x26(!), flat front, cuffs, good condition
$15 shipped



Have an old (between 1949 and 1962) A&F cord sack, and some Barbour khakis to list as soon as I take the pictures.....


----------



## 32rollandrock

rabidawg said:


> Might this be a boys size 18?


YES!!!

I think that solves the puzzle, because the chest doesn't exactly correspond to what one would expect from a woman of such proportion (ahem, and I'll leave it at that). My ignorance serves me right for not procreating--otherwise, I would know.

So I have a boy's Bean shirt. Fifteen bucks CONUS, anyone? Again, I'd way rather swap. Did I mention bow ties are cool?


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Gitman shirt*

This is marked medium, as well as 15.5 (neck measurement). There is a tiny flaw at one sleeve, which is pictured, and, in my judgment, not worth bothering about. Made In USA. $20 CONUS.


----------



## swb120

*Price drop! Allen Edmonds shoes in 9.5C, 8.5D*

Further price drop - now *$55 shipped*! Beautiful shoes in excellent condition. Come and get 'em!



swb120 said:


> Allen Edmonds dark brown suede, Sanford model, sz 10C (posted above), are SOLD.
> 
> These remain:
> Shoes! All in great condition - see photos. Asking *$55 shipped* per pair (+3 west of Chicago). Shoe trees not included.
> 
> 1) Allen Edmonds black tassel wingtip, Manchester model, sz 9.5C
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3099v.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3098c.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3097p.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3096m.jpg/
> 
> 2) Allen Edmonds black tassel loafer, Grayson model, sz 9.5C
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3092ay.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3093x.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3094o.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3095s.jpg/
> 
> 3) Allen Edmonds boots, sz 8.5D, brown.
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3062.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3063za.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3064l.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3065k.jpg/


----------



## Joe Tradly

I feel like I need to offer my annual course correction on this thread.

This is the informal TRAD exchange. We are allowed to exchange here by our gracious hosts because they understand true trad items are hard to come by, and generally speaking, they would be correct. 

Some items offered here of late have been far from what anyone might consider trad. In some cases, at all. 

There is a sales forum at Ask Andy. That's where all your "regular" clothes should be sold. This is a place for trads to by trad clothing cheaply. 

GENERALLY SPEAKING (but please use your best judgment) this is not a place for Zegna, Sartorio Italiana, or Zileri. It's not a place for darted jackets and pleated pants. It's not a place for stripey shirts or square-toed shoes. And remember, just 'cause it's old, doesn't make it trad. 

Please use your best judgment, lest the thread be closed.

Thanks.

JB


----------



## Bernie Zack

Thanks for the information. Can you advise me of the link to the informal thrift for non-trad items? I would greatly appreciate it. 

Bernie


----------



## Orgetorix

Bernie, there ain't one. That's the problem.

I agree and disagree with Joe. Generally speaking, this thread should reflect the tastes of those who participate in this forum, which are predominantly Trad. But there are plenty of people here, including some of the Trad forum "superstars" and moderators, who wear darted jackets, pleated pants, and other things that our resident Trad sticks-in-the mud don't condone. No reason that some such items shouldn't appear for their benefit. This shouldn't become Bergdorf Goodman, but it doesn't have to be just J. Press and O'Connell's either.

My general rule of thumb is that if I'm selling something distinctly non-trad (cf. the RLPL jacket I posted recently), is to put the main listing in the Sales forum and a link, maybe a single picture, here, if I think it will be of interest to the readers here. Because, let's be honest--this thread gets a heck of a lot more traffic than that poor, forlorn Sales forum ever does. The price that the forum administration charges to list things there has prevented any action from developing there. C'est la vie. If this thread gets shut down, buying and selling at AAAC is just gonna stop and migrate elsewhere (SF, ebay, etc.).


----------



## LeicaLad

I would also agree with Orgetorix to agree and disagree. I love this thread. TweedyDon has done great service to my wardrobe, with modest additions from a few other stalwarts. I do not read the B/S pages of this or the “other” forum. But I enjoy watching this, as it feels more like a small community open to swapping things. 

Still, a course correction on an annual basis does seem worthy to remind those that come in thinking it’s only a good business context for thrift flippers. There is good reason to provide guidance to keep within the spirit of this specific thread.

I’d say our thread founder IS the good man to do that. So, because this thread is so unique, I support his effort. Allowing a bit of flexibility, especially from those who have shown a good effort to post mainly trad items, is deeply appreciated, too.

Many thanks to everyone for making this thread so much fun!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Occasional course corrections are needed. But, I respectfully disagree with at least part of OP's analysis. Just because a jacket has darts or trousers pleats does not, I think, make it inappropriate. Zegna and the like, sure. But pleated Bills? I think those are OK. Same with darted HT. Lots of folks in WAYWT are in darted jackets. I've gotten yelled at for saying this before, but I'll say it again: I don't think it's OK to sell new shoes/garb, Aldens or any other brand, regardless of their appeal.

To me, the guiding rule is this: If you're doing this to make a buck instead of as a hobby or to help feed your own thrifting addiction, it doesn't belong. Otherwise, the marketplace will decide--folks who offer wide-ass Italian ties and the like soon learn there are no buyers here, I think. I'm quite certain I've made my own share of mistakes offering "inappropriate" stuff.

Finally, I don't see as many abuses during the past few months as I've seen in the past. Folks who've been following this thread for any length of time know that it is an indulgence by the moderators who understand what's going on. I frankly don't see much abuse.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## TheWGP

Just found a few more items to post. All prices INCLUDE SHIPPING TO CONUS. I ALWAYS prefer trades, PLEASE offer them if you have them! My sizes: 48L/50L, 40ish/32ish, 11E/11EEE in various AE's, always looking for nice (especially simple) ties. All prices are paypal, my username at gmail.com - paypal personal appreciated if you can do it but not required.

1. Stanley Blacker for May's department stores Harris Tweed - this has what TweedyDon calls "football" buttons and is, as far as I can tell, in 100% mint shape. Measures p2p 21, sleeve 24.5, shoulders 18, length 30.5. $40








https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7854.jpg

2. Brooks Brothers NWOT sport coat - SOLD

3. Vintage wool striped "El Denver" tie - Picked it up because it's the first time I've ever seen anything like it, and it looked so awesome! Unfortunately, I don't think I can make it work for me, after perusing my shirt/jacket combinations, and it seemed like the perfect thing to post here. The pure tradly awesomeness radiates from it... bonus iTrad points too! :icon_smile_big: $20


----------



## Joe Tradly

Please note I used the phrases "generally speaking" and "please use your best judgment" and used them twice, in fact. 

I agree with everything that's been said. I wouldn't wear pleated Bills, and I think pleats are decidedly not trad, but should they be offered here? Sure. 

JB


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thank you, JT.

I agree that it was time something was said. There are other B&S forums out there and I find it rather obnoxious when I come here, even if only to peruse, and have to sift through lots of 12 paisley ties, junky shoes, and italian/british shirts that feature the antithesis of trad collars. I expect that on the _other_ forum... but here, not so much.

Side note: if someone is getting rid of their aldens, I feel like its not a crime to at least let the group know before putting them on ebay. For some, getting such items new isn't an option. I know my first exchange purchase was a pair of C&J for RL suede penny's and I'm very glad I was able to get my hands on them for such a low price (compared to retail.)


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've listed these in the sales forum, primarily because of price, but they certainly deserve a mention here.

Allen Edmonds Polo saddle oxfords in burgundy shell cordovan. The size is 10 C, although I think these could work for a 9.5 D as well. The approximate outside sole measurements are 12 1/4" by 4 1/4" across the widest point of the sole. These are in excellent used condition, with probably 80% or better remaining in both the heels and soles. I believe the soles are double leather. The uppers are gorgeous, with the burgundy already turned to the red/brown that you hope your shells will achieve over the years. Asking $175.00 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL AE POLO PICTURES AT THIS LINK:*https://yfrog.com/5yaepolo4jx
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/aepolo1.jpg/
https://img175.imageshack.us/i/aepolo2.jpg/
https://img138.imageshack.us/i/aepolo4.jpg/


----------



## mjc

^^^ Wow, those are gorgeous shoes...

- Mike


----------



## LeicaLad

If only they were an "E" width. Heck, I'd probably spring if they were even a "D". _sigh.._.


----------



## swb120

Wow, great shoes tonylumpkin! If only they were a 10D...


----------



## TheWGP

Find some of those in an 11E/EEE while you're at it! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Now $25/pair on remaining khakis.

Edit: Bills now SOLD



AlanC said:


> Three pairs of khakis that I wish fit me but don't.
> 
> $30/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal. Buy one pair, take $5 off any additional pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orvis*
> Tagged size: 34
> Hand measured: 17 1/8" across waist x 28" inseam (1 3/8" cuff)
> Great pocket detailing, button pocket inside of pocket, leather trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!* Bills Khakis M2s
> Tagged size: 36
> Hand measured: 19" across waist x 31" inseam
> 
> *SOLD!* Hiltl --The Mercedes-Benz of khakis
> Tagged size: 52 (Euro)
> Hand measured: 18.25" x 29" inseam


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Old Abercrombie and Fitch Corduroy Sportcoat*
Judging by the union label this was made between 1949 and 1962 (unless I'm misreading it, in which case it's a 1962-79)
khaki green color
3/2 sack, fully lined, center hook vent etc

not going to try and guess on the size, here are the measurements:
chest- 22 1/2" across
shoulders- 18" straight across
sleeve- 27"
length- 32 1/2"

$50 shipped conus or offer/trade


----------



## Jovan

Bernie Zack said:


> Thanks for the information. Can you advise me of the link to the informal thrift for non-trad items? I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Bernie


There is none, but maybe there should be.


----------



## Bernie Zack

*the "other forum"*

Yet I keep seeing reference being made to the "other forum!" Is there, or isn't there?? Thanks for all the replies to my original post. New to the forum, love it!
Bernie


----------



## Coleman

Bernie Zack said:


> Yet I keep seeing reference being made to the "other forum!" Is there, or isn't there?? Thanks for all the replies to my original post. New to the forum, love it!
> Bernie


Bernie

The reference to the other forum is not to the Fashion Forum here but instead to Style Forum (styleforum.net). Many members here are also members over there. I don't log in much over there so can't say for sure, but I think selling is less restricted.

One of our rules here is to not bash on other forums, so folks tread lightly when mentioning them (thus, the other forum).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I played a high stakes game of "shell or not shell" and lost.

11D Florsheim Longwings- $50 shipped/offer



more:


picture with a hard flash- if only the ebay seller had one of these:


----------



## TheWGP

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I played a high stakes game of "shell or not shell" and lost.
> 
> 11D Florsheim Longwings- $50 shipped/offer


Oooh, I was looking at that same auction (I'm an 11E or thereabouts) and decided not to bid for that very reason - the possibility that it was just a soft flash. Guess I made the right call - sorry about that! They are nice-looking shoes, though.


----------



## chiamdream

^ do you have a pic of the soles?


----------



## Steve Smith

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I played a high stakes game of "shell or not shell" and lost.


Ah, shell or not shell.

'Tis better to have played and lost than never to have played at all.


----------



## Jack1425

*Alden Tassel Loafers.. 9D*



Steve Smith said:


> Ah, shell or not shell.
> 
> 'Tis better to have played and lost than never to have played at all.


I too suffered from the game.. Gorgeous pair of Alden Tassel Loafers but did the half size down thing so can't wear them.. One shoe missing a tassel though.

Burgundy Calf, 9D

If anyone's interested $50 shipped..


----------



## Gibonius

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I played a high stakes game of "shell or not shell" and lost.
> 
> 11D Florsheim Longwings- $50 shipped/offer


Those are burgundy, right? Look black in some of the pictures.


----------



## WRMS

*TradTeacher*

Ground control to major Tom, your circuits dead, there's something wrong 
Can you hear me, major Tom? 
Can you hear me, major Tom? 
Can you hear me, major Tom? 
Can you...

Please get in touch TradT

Mark


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops and lots of new stuff



Cardinals5 said:


> HSM plaid 3/2.5 roll sack jacket in a light weight cloth. Hacking pockets, ¼ lined, dual-vented, moderate shoulder padding. (There is NO shine on the back of the jacket despite what appears to be shine in the picture of the dual vents)
> 
> Condition: Excellent
> 
> Tagged: No tagged size, but fits like a 40S
> Chest: 42
> Waist: 40
> Shoulders: 17.25
> Sleeves: 24.5
> BOC: 29.25
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> H.I.S. tweed, 2B sack, single vented, light shoulder padding. 100% wool, ¼ lining. This jacket is of moderate quality and you'll only purchase it if you like the pattern - great rough tweed cloth. I purchased this for myself, but the waist is just a bit too tight.
> 
> Condition: excellent
> 
> Tagged size: None, but measures to a 38R or a slim 40R
> Chest: 41
> Waist: 38
> Shoulders: 18
> Sleeves: 25
> BOC: 29.5
> 
> Price: 20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


1. Everything is excellent used condition unless otherwise noted.

2. All prices include CONUS shipping or shipping will the actual cost if sent abroad

Corbin cotton/poly 3/2 sack in a summer weight, color is like a pair of reds (washed out red), ¼ lined, patch hip pockets, hook vent.

Size: No tagged size, but measures like a 38/39 Short regular
Chest: 41
Waist: 38.5
Shoulders: 17
Sleeves: 23.5
Length: 29.5

Price: $30.00
https://img218.imageshack.us/i/stuff032.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/stuff034a.jpg/

Rush Wilson (Greenville trad clothier) summer weight 3/2 sack, green glen plaid(?), ¼ lined, single vent, no patch pockets.

Size: No tagged size, but measures like a 38S
Chest: 40
Waist: 38
Shoulders: 16.25
Sleeves: 22.25 + 2.75
Length: 28.5

Price: $30.00
https://img62.imageshack.us/i/stuff029.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/stuff031.jpg/

Mystery-maker (can someone help identify?), purple heather v-neck sweater. Made in USA. 100% lambswool. Saddle shoulders. I really wanted to keep this, but it's just a hair too small.

Size: fits like a large small, or small medium
Chest: 40
Length: 25
Sleeves: 30" unstretched, 34" when worn

Price: $25.00
https://img19.imageshack.us/i/stuff004u.jpg/https://img269.imageshack.us/i/stuff005c.jpg/ 

Jaeger, Made in Great Britain, 100% shetland wool turtle neck sweater. Saddle shoulders.

Chest: 46
Length: 26.5
Sleeves: 32.5" unstretched, 35/36 when wearing

Price: $30.00
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/stuff006.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/stuff007.jpg/https://img96.imageshack.us/i/stuff010t.jpg/ 

Lyle & Scot Fair Isle sweater vest. 100% combed cotton. Made in India.
I also wanted to keep this, but it's a little too long for my liking.

Fits like a small large or large medium
Chest: 42
Length: 26.5

Price: Sold, pending payment
https://img171.imageshack.us/i/stuff001.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/stuff002.jpg/ 

Ben Silver light blue heavy-weight ocbd.

Condition issue: There is a small black dot on the underside of the right arm (pictured), which most people would never see, but it's there.

Tagged: 17x34
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 52
Sleeves: 33

Price: $20.00
https://img11.imageshack.us/i/stuff026t.jpg/https://img211.imageshack.us/i/stuff027.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/stuff028.jpg/

Gitman Brothers ocbd tattersall.

Tagged: 16.5x35
Chest: 48
Neck: 16.5
Sleeves: 34.5

Price: $20.00
https://img138.imageshack.us/i/stuff023.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/stuff024.jpg/ 

Charles Tyrwhitt pink linen shirt. Made in China.

Tagged: L
Chest: 50
Sleeves: 34/35

Price: $20.00
https://img148.imageshack.us/i/stuff021s.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/stuff022b.jpg/ 

Polo Ralph Lauren black belt. Made in Italy of Italian leather. Brass buckle

Condition: The belt is slightly bent from use, but still in very good condition.

Size: 34 (I wear a 34 and when I put the belt on the keeper fits on the middle hole)

Price: Sold, pending payment
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/stuff011d.jpg/ 
https://img24.imageshack.us/i/stuff012r.jpg/

CAS braces, Made in Germany, leather fittings, all the material is stretchy

Price: $13.00 for one pair, $20.00 for both
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/stuff013e.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/stuff015.jpg/
https://img63.imageshack.us/i/stuff016v.jpg/https://img192.imageshack.us/i/stuff018r.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Steve Smith said:


> Ah, shell or not shell.
> 
> 'Tis better to have played and lost than never to have played at all.


That's not what I think after losing, but you're right.

In my defense, the right shoe of this pair if the most shell-looking calf I've ever seen.

I'd like to start a "what's your ebay batting average thread" for every great deal, there's a bunch of flops, even when you're being vigilant about measurements etc.



Gibonius said:


> Those are burgundy, right? Look black in some of the pictures.


Yeah, it's burgandy.



chiamdream said:


> ^ do you have a pic of the soles?


here you are:


----------



## dizzyfan

L.L. Bean black watch coat sold. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

Saw a vintage Grenfell trench today with all the fixin's - gorgeous horn buttons, belt, no marks, stains, etc., in a cement color. The reason I passed is that it was a size 34. If anyone is interested (or for the wife?), I could go back and get it, but the interest would have to be pretty firm since the store is a good 30 minutes from my house and the price is not cheap. I'd be asking $100 shipped. Shoot me a PM if you're interested and I'll go back and see if it's still there.


----------



## sporto55

*Alan Paine*

I am looking for Alan Paine Sweaters Size 42-44


----------



## efdll

*The Corrections*

In reference to the "correction" posts of a page or so ago, I agree with those who suggest a moderate approach to trad purity. Even the wonderful Tweedy Don, among whose beneficiaries I count myself, has shown moderately eclectic tastes. I would suggest to the gentlemen on this forum, however, that they tread lightly on Italian brands and not indulge in chauvinism. Zegna gets maligned, but I have a well-worn pair of its Bermuda shorts, navy blue and flat front, and I fail to see how they fail the trad test, other than they fit a lot better than Brooks' not to mention they lack the plastic look of Brooks' wrinkle-proof and non-iron garments. I understand that trad evolved from British style, but the DNA of many trad forum members didn't; some may even be Italian-American and I wonder how they take to Italian-bashing. And, I'd add that the sack style of Naples tailoring is closer to trad than the shoulders and waist of a sharply fitted English jacket. All that said, I do appreciate the eye for trad purity of our forum members, from whom I've learned a lot, and appreciate the honesty, generosity and fine taste of those who post thrift findings in this thread.


----------



## dport86

39R 50'S/60'S BLACK CASHMERE SB TOPCOAT $65 shipped CONUS: a classic that I paid well for at the flea b/c of it's condition and details: 100% soft, plush cashmere with hand stitched edging, turn-back sleeves, flapped patch pockets, fully satin-lined with back flap button--even glove holder stain band inside. Made for the Highbee Company of Cleveland. No moth holes or damage, perfect condition. Very lightly used. Beautifully made and cut coat. Wish it fit me better.

MEASUREMENTS: pit to pit 23.5", shoulder to shoulder 18" at seams (but slight padding on this cut makes actual shoulder dimensions slightly wider), bottom of collar tobottom of coat 42", top of shoulder seam to cuff 24", armpit to cuff 15".

If there's interest I'll try to post photos. or email me for them as I always have trouble getting them to load. [email protected]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on the two remaining tweeds!* 



TweedyDon said:


> I have several more tweeds to pass on. All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal Personal payment is preferred, but not required-no extra charge for "Goods" payment!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*-and offers are *always* welcome!
> 
> *1) Kenneth MacLeod Harris Tweed*
> 
> I've always liked Kenneth Macleod Harris Tweeds-the last one I had was from Press-but this one just doesn't fit me, and no amount of waiting is going to make it work. This is a beautiful, classic herringbone in excellent condition. It does have one flaw-a tiny hanger-snag hole on the upper outer shoulder (shown) but this would be a very easy fix--darning rather than reweaving would be fine, since this is a Harris tweed, the hole is tiny, and it's in an inconspicuous location. Indeed, I tend to have snags like this darned in red, as tweed battle scars!
> 
> This jacket is fully lined, single-vented, and was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking $28*
> 
> I believe that it's about a 38R (smaller 40R?) but please check measurements.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19.75
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.75)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed015.jpg/
> 
> https://img134.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed016.jpg/
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed020.jpg/
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed017.jpg/
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed022.jpg/
> 
> *2) 44L Made in Italy Polo Blue Label 3/2 charcoal herringbone.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3)* *Southwick for Paul Stuart*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Danton for Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is a _lovely_ jacket! Made by Danton for Harry Ballot of Princeton this is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is half lined with a single vent, and has single-button cuffs. The tweed is absolutely beautiful, and in immaculate condition. The interior lining needs to be restitched along one seam, but this is a very, very easy fix&#8230;. And also allows complete confirmation that this jacket is canvassed!
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is a 40R, but please see measurement.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
> Length (from bottom): 29.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed005.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed006.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed007.jpg/
> 
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed008.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I've been steeling myself for a cull of items that I've been holding on to as they're absolutely lovely, and I think that the time to pass them on is getting near. 

I'll probably be starting tomorrow with some tweeds and ties (including Ancient Madder, several lovely Scottish wool tartans, and some others, all tradly), and maybe a Burberry trenchcoat (just too short for me, and priced to move). These will then be followed (either this week or shortly thereafter) with more Burberry trenches (in larger and then diminishing sizes, charting both my weight loss and love of ebay), further tweeds (of course!), and some AE shoes in excellent condition (all 11D). There'll also be a couple of nice tradly suits, I think.

I'm also thinking off passing on some tradly exotica that I've acquired ovr the years but never worn, but we'll see if my steeling can take me that far...

And, please, if no-one's yet bought tonylumpkin's vintage Harris tweed jacket from the estate sale, please, please do so soon, as my will is weakening....!


----------



## Benson

Hello All,

I haven't sold much on the exchange (though I've done quite a bit of purchasing), but I thought I'd see if anyone was interested in a few items I'd like to pass on. 
Please excuse my terrible photos. I did what I could. 
Should anyone need other photos, I'll be happy to give it another shot. 
As for actual color, assume close-ups are more representative of actual appearance.
Please PM with interest.
Benson

Bean Boots

These are in excellent condition, having no scuffs or marks and a good deal of sole left. They are marked 10 LM, and I can't say I know what to make of those marks. They measure 11 1/2 in length and 4 1/4 at the widest points. They are very tight on me and I wear 8 wide in bean boots (when not wearing thick socks), so my guess is they would work for 8 medium or narrow width. 
Asking $20







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]

8.5 eee Made in USA Dexter Longwings (dark brown)
These are bit beat up and somewhat heavily creased, but the good news is that you can have them for the cost of shipping, let's say $11. 







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]

40R 3/2 Vintage Brooks Donegal glen plaid tweed.
This is in pretty good condition, but it does have a small snag on the shoulder (I don't think it is a mothbite and can probably be rewoven).
I don't the how old it is, but it is made in the U.S. and has a non-cursive tag. Sold.
C: 21
Sh: 18
Sl: 24.5
L(boc): 31.5

3/2 Huntington Alpaca with hooked vent, two patch pockets and lapped seams. Excellent condition (bought on the exchange but doesn't fit me as I'd hoped). Colors aren't clearly represented in the photo.They are a mix of brown, gray, and blue, but it mostly looks charcoal with a bit of blue. Asking $30
c: 20
Sh: 18
Sl: 23.5
L: 30.5







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]

Non-trad items
Darted 2B RL Chaps Made in USA flannel Blazer 
This is in perfect condition and sadly doesn't fit me anymore.
Asking $15
C: 20.5
Sh: 17.5
Sl: 24.75
L(BOC) 30







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]

6b Double breasted Blazer
Stanley Blacker for Mr. Shop in NY (defunct local haberdasher)
Great condition. All year wool. Asking $15 
Pics to come
c: 20
Sh: 18
Sl: 24.5
L(boc): 30


----------



## Benson

*Ties*

From back row left:
Talbot Argyle and Sutherland 3.5'" $10
Talbot paisley (possibly ancient madder) deep, deep navy: 3.5"$8
Mystery maker for Baum's (local defunct men's shop) wool challis: 3" $5
Brooks Makers (tag fell off, though) ribbon stripe: 3.75" $10
Millard's 100% virgin wool: 3.5" $10
Pendleton Blackwatch 100% wool" 3.5 Claimed
Please PM with interest









[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops on remaining items



Cardinals5 said:


> 1. Everything is excellent used condition unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 2. All prices include CONUS shipping or shipping will the actual cost if sent abroad
> 
> Corbin cotton/poly 3/2 sack in a summer weight, color is like a pair of reds (washed out red), ¼ lined, patch hip pockets, hook vent.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but measures like a 38/39 Short regular
> Chest: 41
> Waist: 38.5
> Shoulders: 17
> Sleeves: 23.5
> Length: 29.5
> 
> Price: $24.00
> https://img218.imageshack.us/i/stuff032.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/stuff034a.jpg/
> 
> Rush Wilson (Greenville trad clothier) summer weight 3/2 sack, green glen plaid(?), ¼ lined, single vent, no patch pockets.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but measures like a 38S
> Chest: 40
> Waist: 38
> Shoulders: 16.25
> Sleeves: 22.25 + 2.75
> Length: 28.5
> 
> Price: $24.00
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/stuff029.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/stuff031.jpg/
> 
> Mystery-maker (can someone help identify?), purple heather v-neck sweater. Made in USA. 100% lambswool. Saddle shoulders. I really wanted to keep this, but it's just a hair too small.
> 
> Size: fits like a large small, or small medium
> Chest: 40
> Length: 25
> Sleeves: 30" unstretched, 34" when worn
> 
> Price: $20.00
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/stuff004u.jpg/https://img269.imageshack.us/i/stuff005c.jpg/
> 
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/i/stuff001.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/stuff002.jpg/
> Ben Silver light blue heavy-weight ocbd.
> 
> Condition issue: There is a small black dot on the underside of the right arm (pictured), which most people would never see, but it's there.
> 
> Tagged: 17x34
> Neck: 16.5
> Chest: 52
> Sleeves: 33
> 
> Price: $16.00
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/stuff026t.jpg/https://img211.imageshack.us/i/stuff027.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/stuff028.jpg/
> 
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/stuff023.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/stuff024.jpg/ Charles Tyrwhitt pink linen shirt. Made in China.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 50
> Sleeves: 34/35
> 
> Price: $16.00
> https://img148.imageshack.us/i/stuff021s.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/stuff022b.jpg/
> 
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/stuff011d.jpg/
> CAS braces, Made in Germany, leather fittings, all the material is stretchy
> 
> Price: $10.00 for one pair, $15.00 for both
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/stuff013e.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/stuff015.jpg/
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/stuff016v.jpg/https://img192.imageshack.us/i/stuff018r.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

McLeod Harris tweed has been claimed.

The 3/2 sack for Ballot of Princeton is still available--and offers are _very _welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> I have several more tweeds to pass on. All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal Personal payment is preferred, but not required-no extra charge for "Goods" payment!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*-and offers are *always* welcome!
> 
> *1) Kenneth MacLeod Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) 44L Made in Italy Polo Blue Label 3/2 charcoal herringbone.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3)* *Southwick for Paul Stuart*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Danton for Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is a _lovely_ jacket! Made by Danton for Harry Ballot of Princeton this is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is half lined with a single vent, and has single-button cuffs. The tweed is absolutely beautiful, and in immaculate condition. The interior lining needs to be restitched along one seam, but this is a very, very easy fix&#8230;. And also allows complete confirmation that this jacket is canvassed!
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> I believe that this is a 40R, but please see measurement.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
> Length (from bottom): 29.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed005.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed006.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed007.jpg/
> 
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed008.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TD, very much looking forward to seeing your latest cull.

Brooks Brother "BrooksTweed" Jacket

size 43L (chest:23", shoulders 19", sleeve:25", length 33.5")
3/2 sack, patch pockets (bottom 2), center vent
great condition
$40 shipped conus/offer

Southwick Raw Silk Jacket

size 42L (chest:23", sleeve:26", shoulders:18.5", length:23")
beige check, lightweight nubby silky stuff, feels like those raw silk ties at Press
2 button, darted, center vent
$25 shipped conus/offer

Older Jos. A. Bank 3/2 Sack Blazer

Made in America
"Executive Collection" fully lined, center vent
no tagged size, seems like a 40-42
chest: just over 22", shoulders 18.5", sleeve:25", length: 32.25"
$30 shipped conus/offer

Southwick 3/2 Sack Blazer
lightweight center vent
missing lower two buttons
no tagged size, seems like a 40-42
chest:22", shoulders:18.5", sleeve:25", length:32.5"
$25 shipped conus/offer

(excuse the washed out pictures)


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Brooks Brothers Blue Plaid vintage jacket. 3 roll 2, sack, 2 sleeve buttons, single vent. Union tag dates this to pre 1977. Tagged 39 ML (medium long). Chest 21.5, Sh 17.5, Sl 25, L 31. Excellent condition. Fully canvassed. Jacket is a little darker than photo. $32.


















2. Bill's Khakis. W36 L 29. These are worn and broken in around the pockets and hem. See photos. Second photo captures fabric color. $18


















3. Flat Front Banana Republic Cotton Khakis. Excellent condition W34 L33. $18.
4.. Flat Front Banana Republic Cotton Black Cords. Excellent condition W34 L33. $18.

Will sell both pairs for $28


























5. LL Bean Flannel Lined Khakis. Flat front. Well worn. W40 L30. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hancut, USA-made suede Mackinaw now $50!*

Price drop! As always, offers welcome!

*Please PM with interest.*



TweedyDon said:


> *Beautiful handcut sueded Mackinaw coat*
> 
> I'm sorry to see this coat go, but I have to admit that I just don't wear it enough (well, at all), simply because I'm constantly worried about blemishing the suede. And, yes, I know that suede gets better with use, and that even the label on this coat notes that it "endears as it mellows", but it's just something I can't quite seem to get over&#8230;.
> 
> Anyway, this is a beautiful USA-made handcut suede Mackinaw coat, made by Mighty Mac. It's in absolutely excellent condition. With no scuffs, wearmarks, stains, or anything of that sort-hence my own reluctance to wear it!
> 
> I wear a 42L and this coat fits me fine, but it could also work for a 40L or maybe even a 44R depending on how you like your coats to fit.
> 
> Asking $50 boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Please PM with offers and interest!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+3; please note that the sleeves are longer than this indicates owing to their cut)
> Length (bottom of collar): 35.25
> Shoulders: 21
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed023.jpg/
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed024.jpg/
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed029.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed030.jpg/
> 
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/coatandtweed028.jpg/


----------



## crs

SOLD

J.Press sack blazer, old enough to have San Francisco store on the label and not Washington. Patch pockets. Small hole on sleeve, my guess is from a stray cigaratte ash, probably easily fixable (see first and third photos). Spots are on lens, but could use a dry cleaning. Shoulders 18.5, pits 19 1/4, length 31.5, sleeves 25 1/4. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Coleman

^That is a beautiful blazer, crs. Love the patch pockets. If it were a 40R, I'd probably go about adding it to my army of navy blazers. Although 19" pits probably put it at more of a 34-36, right? At least, that's where I'd put it.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

These are still available!



My Pet said:


> For the sanctity of bandwidth, please click on all images to enlarge them. Feel free to PM me for further details.
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Park Avenue, black, size 8E (no laces)
> 
> The right shoe has a chip under the arch to indicate it was a factory second. The reason was a dent (not a cut) in the side of that shoe that "popped back out" within the first wearing. These just weren't wide enough for me, and were worn only about 5 times before being stuck in a closet with shoe trees. The channel stitch has not even been worn into.
> *$SOLD.*
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Austin, black, size 9D
> 
> These are seasoned shoes, but far from dead. There are some scuffs on the toes, but a decent polish covers it up.
> $35 shipped
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Sanford, black, size 8.5D
> 
> Uppers are in fantastic condition. The soles and the heels are still serviceable, but you will want to have them redone in the future.
> $45 shipped.
> 
> Vintage Sears Longwings, size 8D (no laces)
> 
> These are definitely pre-1990's, bearing the late 70's-80's rectangular Sears"logo in the heel. Uppers in excellent shape, normal wear to the soles and heels.
> $25 shipped
> 
> Vintage Johnston and Murphy tassel loafers, burgundy size 9.5D
> 
> 
> These were kept in excellent shape by the former owner. Just slightly narrow for me.
> $40 shipped
> 
> Johnston and Murphy Passports Driving Moc, brown, size 8.5D
> 
> 
> Worn very, very sparingly, if even at all. I can't find any wear to the soles - all of the words on them are still fully legible. I think these tend to run a little on the short side, IMHO.
> $40 shipped


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Bill's (my first pair taken in the wild) Driving Twills, tagged size 37. Like new.

Waist: 18 1/2"
Inseam: 29" (2" to let)
outseam: 39"

(the inseam measure seems shorter than I would have expected by holding them up to my waist, so I'd judge by the outseam.)

Asking $30--->now $25, get 'em. 

















I'm seriously on the fence about this one, fits me slightly larger than I'm totally comfortable with. Lyle & Scott 100% lambswool v-neck sweater (no silly emblem).

33" sleeves
22" pit to pit
28" length

Make me an offer, because I'm sure I'll regret it. 

















Fantastic looking Florsheim Wingtips. A friend of mine tried them on, and I think he was afraid to wear them they're so nice--called them "stately", as indeed they are. 
11 D

SOLD!

These are the Florsheim Imperials I posted a couple pages back. I polished them a little. Seriously, nobody wants these? $40 shipped, then. ---->make it $30, somebody. 
10 1/2 D


----------



## M. Charles

*Not strictly a thrift find, or at a thrift price, but may be of interest...*

NWT Invertere Westland Tweed Raglan Sleeve Overcoat w/ Tartan Lining 38-40.

One of a kind Invertere tweed overcoat with storm collar, raglan sleeve, and tartan lining. Made in Newton Abbott, Devon, England. An authentic Ivy League style staple from one of the best English coatmakers, now sadly out of business. See this thread for more information. Purchased from O'Connells Clothing in Buffalo, NY: can be seen here. Can be worn with or without belt. Real horn buttons.

Sized 38 but O'Connells and others always recommend sizing down one. I wear a 40R suit and this fits me perfectly.

Retailed for $1150 three years ago. Asking $985 shipped in CONUS.

https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2963312890104509546IECeaK
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2869288950104509546vninkV
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2326481400104509546nsivuJ
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2444173570104509546Bvqxzg
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2375242080104509546MtagJC
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2401838630104509546jmuSPe
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2928087450104509546XWBaUu
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2298801640104509546wHpWGG


----------



## wnh

*Tie lot 3:*

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/p1010120r.jpg/

Left to right:
Brooks Brothers lavender/silver (satin?) stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA. Stamped "Irregular," no flaws noted.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven red/green/gold stripe. 100% silk, hand made in USA.
Polo Ralph Lauren woven purple/reddish/blueish something. 100% silk, hand made. Keeper tag is loose on one side.
*Please note the unique textures on each of these ties -- check the thumbnail.
*$15 shipped*. ($5 per tie)

Unbranded Harris Tweed, 2B darted. Broken bone pattern with light blue stripes running through the fabric. Tough and hardy. Will probably need the buttons replaced. The current ones are leather covered, but are kind of unsightly.
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18.25"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32.5"

*$16 shipped*.

https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010034a.jpg

Pringle of Scotland red cotton knit polo sweater. Size XL. Made in USA.

*$10 shipped*.

Braces: *$10 shipped for one,* or* $15 shipped for both*.

Trafalgar silk paisley braces.

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg

Unbranded braces, brown/cream mini herringbone with lizard (?) skin leather accents. Silk/cotton blend, I believe.

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052e.jpg

Old (made in USA) Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips, size 12D. Fantastic shape. Leather soles and rubber heels, both with light wear. Light creasing across the toebox, and some scuffing on the inside of each toe that ought to buff out quite easily. Shoe trees--unbranded Woodlore for Allen Edmonds--are included. *$35 shipped*.

https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074g.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010073d.jpg https://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010075gjn.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010085w.jpg https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010087.jpg

Vintage Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece, relatively hefty charcoal pinstripe suit. This line was the precursor to Brooksgate, late 60's to early 70's I believe. There is some discoloration at the armpit of the jacket lining, and the trouser lining is yellowed (with a brown-ish wallet outline on the pocket lining), but the fabric is in great condition. 3/2 sack (picture makes it look like a high-roll 3-button, but this isn't the case), partially lined (see pic), two buttons on the sleeve, trousers flat front and cuffed, vest has 6 buttons and four pockets. The bottom back of the vest is somewhat crumpled and will need to be ironed or pressed or something, but this is purely cosmetic. The jacket is tagged, I think, a 41L. You can see in one of the thumbnails that someone has drawn a '0' over the '1'. I'm not sure what this is about, but there you go. Actual color is slightly darker than the pictures indicate.

*$50 shipped* (CONUS).

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Shoulder - 19.25"
Sleeve - 27"
Length from top of collar - 33.5"
Trouser waist - 34"
Inseam - 31"
Outseam - 43.5"
Cuff - 1 7/8"

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010048.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010050h.jpg https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010051k.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010052.jpg https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010053.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010057.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^_Very_ nice Invertere, and they don't make those anymore.

*Brooks Brothers* '346' tweed 3/2 sack
Tagged size: 43ML (=medium long, a size between Regular and Long)
Half lined, two-button cuff.

This is the old regular line '346', _not_ outlet '346'.

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 1/8"
Shoulder: 18 1/8"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"




























More khakis, excellent overall shape.

$25/each or $45 for the pair

*Bills Khakis M2*
Tagged size: 36 (hand measured: 18" x 32")
No cuffs
Some stitching is loose at the waistband, does not affect wearability, can either be restitched or worn as-is.

*Brooks Brothers*
Tagged size: 36 x 32 (hand measured: *18 x 30*)
French-fly, not no-iron, no cuffs



















*Orvis* khakis now *$20 delivered*!


> *Orvis*
> Tagged size: 34
> Hand measured: 17 1/8" across waist x 28" inseam (1 3/8" cuff)
> Great pocket detailing, button pocket inside of pocket, leather trim.


----------



## SouthernHoo

*AE Park Avenues 8.5 B*

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues 8.5 B - Recrafted/reconditioned by AE. Excellent Condition. $30 shipped CONUS. (Shoe Trees not included)










(Additional Photos)
https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics001.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics002.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics003.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics004.jpg


----------



## crs

AlanC;1061451[B said:


> Brooks Brothers[/B] '346' tweed 3/2 sack
> Tagged size: 43ML (=medium long, a size between Regular and Long)
> Half lined, two-button cuff.


I have this jacket--it's my favorite of my tweeds, although it's not a HT.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> 1. Everything is excellent used condition unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 2. All prices include CONUS shipping or shipping will the actual cost if sent abroad
> 
> Corbin cotton/poly 3/2 sack in a summer weight, color is like a pair of reds (washed out red), ¼ lined, patch hip pockets, hook vent.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but measures like a 38/39 Short regular
> Chest: 41
> Waist: 38.5
> Shoulders: 17
> Sleeves: 23.5
> Length: 29.5
> 
> Price: $20.00
> https://img218.imageshack.us/i/stuff032.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/stuff034a.jpg/
> 
> Rush Wilson (Greenville trad clothier) summer weight 3/2 sack, green glen plaid(?), ¼ lined, single vent, no patch pockets.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but measures like a 38S
> Chest: 40
> Waist: 38
> Shoulders: 16.25
> Sleeves: 22.25 + 2.75
> Length: 28.5
> 
> Price: $20.00
> https://img62.imageshack.us/i/stuff029.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/stuff031.jpg/
> 
> Mystery-maker (can someone help identify?), purple heather v-neck sweater. Made in USA. 100% lambswool. Saddle shoulders. I really wanted to keep this, but it's just a hair too small.
> 
> Size: fits like a large small, or small medium
> Chest: 40
> Length: 25
> Sleeves: 30" unstretched, 34" when worn
> 
> Price: $15.00
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/stuff004u.jpg/https://img269.imageshack.us/i/stuff005c.jpg/
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt pink linen shirt. Made in China.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 50
> Sleeves: 34/35
> 
> Price: $14.00
> https://img148.imageshack.us/i/stuff021s.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/stuff022b.jpg/
> 
> CAS braces, Made in Germany, leather fittings, all the material is stretchy
> 
> Price: $15.00 for both (Conus shipping or actual abroad)
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/stuff013e.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/stuff015.jpg/
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/stuff016v.jpg/https://img192.imageshack.us/i/stuff018r.jpg/


Vaughn at Sather Gate (defunct California trad clothier) Harris Tweed, 2B, single-vent, darted. Normally, I leave the tweeds to TweedyDon, but this one's coming out of my personal closet - too many tweeds, too little time.

Condition: excellent, no snags, holes, etc., that I've ever noticed

Color: The color in the close up pic is accurate.

Size: No tagged size, but a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18.25"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 30"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dufias010.jpg/https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dufias013.jpg/https://img85.imageshack.us/i/dufias014.jpg/

Polo Ralph Lauren Prospect chinos, British khaki color, flat front

Condition: excellent, no condition issues.

Tagged: 34x34
Waist: 34
Outseam: 44
Inseam: 33
Rise: 11
NOT cuffed

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img341.imageshack.us/i/dufias022.jpg/https://img638.imageshack.us/i/dufias023.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*DU Fleece Vest*

$15 ppd










Gently worn, plenty of life left in it. Size L.


----------



## crs

Old Brooks Brothers poplin sack, trousers are plain front but uncuffed. Has braces buttons on waist. Shoulders 19.5, pits 23, sleeves 25 5/8, length 31. Pants waist 39, inseam 29 3/8, outseam 41. $50 shopped CONUS.


----------



## TradMichael

*Vintage sweaters, shoes & more!*

All prices include continental US shipping.

Sporty McGregor v-neck sweater, sky blue and cream weave (see closeup for most accurate color), estimated at a size M/S: pit-to-pit: 19", shoulders: 18",
sleeves: 25", height (back collar): 24". $25

Classic cardigan by Puritan in a sharp Duke blue - Size L (pit to pit
21", shoulders 17", sleeves 25"), suede trim pockets. Note the
buttons. $25

McGregor cable knit sweater, sand and cream, tagged size M but seems like an M/S to me (pit to pit: 19"). $25

Now a couple of sweaters reminiscent of the LL Bean Norwegian sweater but
handcrafted in the States:

Cape Isle Knitters navy sweater, a workhorse, size L (pit 23",
shoulders 23"). Made in USA. The right sleeve has two small snags that
look like an easy fix, but it's so minor that I personally wouldn't
bother unless I were bored. $25

Merrimac Valley, New England! ALPS rugged outdoors (since 1934)
sweater - tagged M (pit to pit: 20", sleeves: 24"), dark sand and navy
color. $25

Mad Men ties! All have very little wear and are in great shape. The
first tie still has its original 1960-era price tag ... of $18.50!
Widest width (in pictured order) 3.25", 2.9", 2.25". $9 each
or all three for $20.

Very vintage Southwick 3/2 dark navy sports coat, single vent, 2 button sleeves, in wonderful shape. For Bunce Brothers, which as mentioned before on AAAC was located in the first shopping mall in the country. Note the stately houndstooth lining. 1949 union tag. This was an estate find and demonstrates one possible benefit of new plastic hangers: there is a woody brown mark on the inside lining on the shoulders from the wooden hanger. It may come out with a dry cleaning but won't be seen anyway. Otherwise this jacket is impeccable. Measurements: pit to pit: 21", shoulders: 18", sleeves: ~23.5", length: ~29.5". $38

Polo by Ralph Lauren 100% cotton size L long sleeved two pocket oxford
in wonderful super trad plaid. Broken in and in beautiful shape. $15

Allen Edmonds Leeds, size 7.5 EEE. A classic. PM for
more pics. $25

FLS Florsheim loafers, "The Florsheim Shoe," size 8 D, Made in USA,
like new. PM for more pics. $25


----------



## AdamsSutherland

TradMichael,

Those AE Leeds are not shell cordovan.

There is no possible way anyone who knows what shell looks like could mistake them for such.


----------



## AlanC

^Agreed that they are not shell, however his price is more than fair for calf.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*I am the king of blue BB OCBD in 16/34*

Submitted for your approval.

It was near closing time yesterday and I could only make one. Salvation Army or Goodwill? Usually, I'll take the Army--cheaper and better selection. But a little voice said that GW was my destiny. So I went. Found a BB OCBD, must-iron, made-in-USA, standard-issue blue, perfect condition--it even had a laundry tag. Then I found another. And another. And another. And so on. Plus, I found a yellow J. Crew OCBD, also in perfect condition and, like the others, freshly laundered.

Before I was done, I had eight BB OCBDs, all must-iron, all made-in-USA, all in perfect condition, all the same size, all still with laundry tags--and all the same color. It is a good color to have, the light blue that's a wardrobe standard. They were scattered throughout the men's section, as if by the Easter bunny, or whoever makes crop circles.

Three of the shirts are spoken for, which leaves me five classic BB OCBD's in 16/34, plus a J. Crew in 16/35 that likely came from the same owner. Before I put them on ebay, where they've been fetching between $15 and $30 apiece, plus shipping, I thought I would offer them here. To wit: Three shirts for $60, or all five for $100 and I'll throw in the J. Crew. CONUS, of course.

And yes, if you're curious, I did go back today. Twice. No stragglers.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AlanC said:


> ^Agreed that they are not shell, however his price is more than fair for calf.


I agree.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'm starting to amass quite a collection of beautiful vintage and exotic tweeds, unfortunately, none of them are in my size. (If there are takers for these I'll be going back for an excellent recent-ish Southwick tweed.)

Three new ones tonight, all exceptional, all only $45!

Brooks Brothers 100% Camelhair 2 button windowpane Houndstooth, fully lined and canvassed. Tagged size 42R.

Shoulders: 20"
Length, boc: 31"
Chest, ptp: 22"
Sleeves: 24"
















https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/4d6fb086.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c9a0a88e.jpg

Parker-Wright 2 button grey Herringbone sack sportcoat, unknown maker. Parker-Wright is Savannah's oldest and most venerable gentleman's shop still in operation, but it hasn't been called that since Coach Wright retired. It's been J. Parker for over 25 years! I suspect this jacket is much older than that. However, except for a little flaking of the finish on a few of the buttons (with a beautiful patina underneath), it could be brand new. The fabric and construction of this jacket is excellent, the patterns are carefully matched throughout, and the details are impeccable. Half lined and canvassed. No marked size.

Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31 1/2"
Chest,ptp: 21"
Sleeve: 25"
























https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/e3a2cfb0.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f4cdbcb5.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f8837599.jpg

Vintage Corneliani 2 button unvented Italian tweed, made for Dorman Winthrop of Southern California in 1977.

Shoulders: 19"
Length: 31 1/2"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 26"
























https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/8f0b02c1.jpg

Vintage Brooks Brothers tweeds previously posted as a lot are now also all $45. (I still plan to keep the trousers.)

Huntington classic 3/2 navy blazer previously posted, now $20. The "blemish" I mentioned is invisible to all but those who have their eyes too close to where they never ought to be. Could be rewoven.


----------



## rgrossicone

I have tons of sweaters for trade, all are sized SMALL...most are JCrew, with one or two BR thrown in. I have a few cashmere as well, cash is in red, blue, cornflower yellow, and I believe navy. Wool ones are orange, grey, brown, and a few blues (a navy and a lighter blue). I'm looking for similar quality sweaters in a medium, or the lot of them for some shell shoes in 9.5D (Barrie 9D/Modified 9D). Shoot me a PM if these interest you and you have something to offer.


----------



## Buster Brown

*Oxxford Trousers*

Brown fawnskin

34" waist
32.5" inseam with 3" inches to let out

No cuffs. The waist is non-pleated but has a single dart on each side. Not sure if that still qualifies as 'flat front' or has another name.

I bought these off eBay. They're in great condition and fit well - except for the 13" rise which is a little high for my liking.

$75 shipped CONUS, OBO


----------



## crs

Hello. I've received several inquiries about that BB poplin suit with the uncuffed trousers. The hem is only 1.5 inches, so not really any room to lengthen.

I may acquire more poplin sacks if they are still there Saturday. I got there 10 minutes till closing time last Saturday and did not have time to look the rest over carefully and sniff them.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
From what I understand, you can't really let out poplin trousers without having big wear lines across the bottom of the legs.


I love those old wash and wear suits, though they can shrink so it's best not to go by the tagged size. Mine is tagged a 41 or 42, but fits like a 38.

Looking forward to seeing any other poplin sacks you might find.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More from 32rollandrock!*

I have just received a very large box of trad. goodies from 32rollandrock, to pass on through the Exchange!

Included is a lovely tweed overcoat, a beautiful dark charcoal herringbone Harris tweed in 42R, a lovely H. Freeman charcoal suit, a gorgeous camel-coloured cashmere topcoat, and a beautiful 46L 3/2 Harris sack, whose eventual owner will secure my undying jealousy....

These--together with my own few promised offerings!--will be appearing here later this weekend.....


----------



## Connemara

Can't wait tweedy. Any 38S or R stuff?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

ditto


----------



## crohnsappleadams

TweedyDon said:


> I have just received a very large box of trad. goodies from 32rollandrock, to pass on through the Exchange!
> 
> Included is a lovely tweed overcoat, a beautiful dark charcoal herringbone Harris tweed in 42R, a lovely H. Freeman charcoal suit, a gorgeous camel-coloured cashmere topcoat, and a beautiful 46L 3/2 Harris sack, whose eventual owner will secure my undying jealousy....
> 
> These--together with my own few promised offerings!--will be appearing here later this weekend.....


What size is the suit?


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Open to reasonable offers!



My Pet said:


> For the sanctity of bandwidth, please click on all images to enlarge them. Feel free to PM me for further details.
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Park Avenue, black, size 8E (no laces)
> 
> The right shoe has a chip under the arch to indicate it was a factory second. The reason was a dent (not a cut) in the side of that shoe that "popped back out" within the first wearing. These just weren't wide enough for me, and were worn only about 5 times before being stuck in a closet with shoe trees. The channel stitch has not even been worn into.
> *SOLD*
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Austin, black, size 9D
> 
> These are seasoned shoes, but far from dead. There are some scuffs on the toes, but a decent polish covers it up.
> $35 shipped
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Sanford, black, size 8.5D
> 
> Uppers are in fantastic condition. The soles and the heels are still serviceable, but you will want to have them redone in the future.
> *Sold pending payment!*
> 
> Vintage Sears Longwings, size 8D (no laces)
> 
> These are definitely pre-1990's, bearing the late 70's-80's rectangular Sears"logo in the heel. Uppers in excellent shape, normal wear to the soles and heels.
> $25 shipped
> 
> Vintage Johnston and Murphy tassel loafers, burgundy size 9.5D
> 
> 
> These were kept in excellent shape by the former owner. Just slightly narrow for me.
> $40 shipped
> 
> Johnston and Murphy Passports Driving Moc, brown, size 8.5D
> 
> 
> Worn very, very sparingly, if even at all. I can't find any wear to the soles - all of the words on them are still fully legible. I think these tend to run a little on the short side, IMHO.
> $40 shipped


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Drop BB 3/2 Blazer 42R*

Price Drop



MDunle3199 said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer. Size 42R; measurements are below. Asking $40 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Chest 44
> Armpits 18.5
> Shoulder 19
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length from top of collar 32.5


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Drop J. Press Sportcoat*

Price Drop



MDunle3199 said:


> J. Press 3/2 Sack sportcoat. Grey/brown glen plaid. Not tagged but seems like a 42L. Please see measurements below. Asking $35 shipped CONUS; please PM if interested.
> 
> Chest 44
> Armpit 21
> Shoulder 18.5
> Sleeve 26
> Length (top of collar) 33


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Drop Harris Tweed 40R*

Price Drop



MDunle3199 said:


> Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed - Made in USA. 3B and darted but rolled to look like a 3/2. Tagged 40R measurements are below. Asking $30 shipped CONUS: please PM if interested.
> 
> Chest 42
> Shoulder 17.5
> Armpit 18.5
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length (from bottom of collar) 30.5


----------



## TweedyDon

Connemara said:


> Can't wait tweedy. Any 38S or R stuff?


YES! I have a Burberry trenchcoat to pass on that I believe is a 38R. (It's tagged 48R, but since it just fits me in the chest this must be a European size--it's certainly NOT a US 48, as I have another Burb. in that size and it's huge.) Since this is a Burberry it could work for a 40R, also. It'll be making its way here shortly, and will be priced to move at $70, OBO, shipped, as it has a non-Burberry but closely matching belt.

More info. coming up!


----------



## TweedyDon

crohnsappleadams said:


> What size is the suit?


I believe that it's a 44L--but this is from memory. And it might not be charcoal--I'll check, though.


----------



## crs

Norman Hilton tan light wool suit, dated 1993, custom made for someone (name on interior label). Has darts, but working sleeve buttons. Shoulders 20 3/4, pits 24, length 29.5 from bottom of collar, sleeve 23 1/8. Uncuffed flat-front trousers waist 40, outseam 42, inseam 30.5, 3-inch hem with heel guard on back. $90 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Also selling a pair of vintage Bass Weejuns. Size 9.5 D. Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling for *$40 shipped* to CONUS (sorry for the dust on the shoes. They're in great shape.).


*$25 shipped.*


----------



## TradTeacher

*Chipp 3/2 Suit, BB OCBD and Flannel Trousers*

Selling a few more items...

Chipp 3/2 Sack Suit, Brown Plaid
FF/Cuffed Trousers
Purchased this suit from eBay a week or two ago. Really high quality fabric and impeccable construction. I'm a bit miffed that it was a touch small on me.










Measurements:

Chest: 21"
Length: 31.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 27

Waist: 31" w/ 3" to let out
Inseam: 33" w/ 2" to let out

Looking to get what I paid for it...*$100 shipped*.

BB Must-Iron OCBD
Yellow
Size 15.5/34

Great condition. Owned only by me.










*$25 shipped*

BB Flannel Trousers, size 34
Tan/Brown Mini Check
FF/Cuffed

*$35 shipped*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^The Parker-Wright grey herringbone has been claimed!

^^^Lyle & Scott lambswool sweater is sold and sent.


----------



## swb120

*Price reduction*

Shoes! All in great condition - see photos. Asking *$50 shipped* per pair (+3 west of Chicago). Shoe trees not included.

1) Allen Edmonds black tassel wingtip, Manchester model, sz 9.5C

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3099v.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3098c.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3097p.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3096m.jpg/

2) Allen Edmonds black tassel loafer, Grayson model, sz 9.5C

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3092ay.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3093x.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3094o.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3095s.jpg/

3) Allen Edmonds boots, sz 8.5D, brown.

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3062.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3063za.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3064l.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3065k.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

*BB & HF jackets*

1. Hickey Freeman Customized blue/gray tweed odd jacket. Beautiful jacket, beautiful fabric. Fully canvassed, handworked buttonholes, horn buttons. The lining at one armhole needs to be restitched, but this should be a no-brainer for even a marginally competent seamstress, let alone a tailor. Perfect condition apart from the lining issue.

No tagged size; measures to about a 44R. See measurements:
Shoulders: 19.5"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 44"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24.5" with 1" to let out.

Asking $30 shipped CONUS.








  

2. Brooks Brothers odd jacket. Not technically a tweed, but a beautiful fabric nonetheless. Brown check with rust and tan overchecks. Half canvassed construction. Excellent condition, no issues I can see.

Tagged size is 48L. See measurements.
Shoulders: 21.5"
Chest: 51"
Waist: 48"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 24.5" with 2" to let out.

Also $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions.

Prices include US shipping.

1. Brooks Brothers Blue Plaid vintage jacket. 3 roll 2, sack, 2 sleeve buttons, single vent. Union tag dates this to pre 1977. Tagged 39 ML (medium long). Chest 21.5, Sh 17.5, Sl 25, L 31. Excellent condition. Fully canvassed. Jacket is a little darker than photo. $32.>>>>>>>$28


















2.  SOLD*****Bill's Khakis. W36 L 29. These are worn and broken in around the pockets and hem. See photos. Second photo captures fabric color. $18>>>>>$15


















3. SOLD Flat Front Banana Republic Cotton Khakis. Excellent condition W34 L33. $18.

4..SOLD Flat Front Banana Republic Cotton Black Cords. Excellent condition W34 L33. $18.

5. LL Bean Flannel Lined Khakis. Flat front. Well worn. W40 L30. $18.>>>>>$15


----------



## Benson

*Price Reductions and Updates*



Benson said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I haven't sold much on the exchange (though I've done quite a bit of purchasing), but I thought I'd see if anyone was interested in a few items I'd like to pass on.
> Please excuse my terrible photos. I did what I could.
> Should anyone need other photos, I'll be happy to give it another shot.
> As for actual color, assume close-ups are more representative of actual appearance.
> Please PM with interest.
> Benson
> 
> Bean Boots
> SOLD
> 
> 8.5 eee Made in USA Dexter Longwings (dark brown)
> These are bit beat up and somewhat heavily creased, but the good news is that you can have them for the cost of shipping, let's say $11 - Last chance before they are off to the local thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> 40R 3/2 Vintage Brooks Donegal glen plaid tweed.
> This is in pretty good condition, but it does have a small snag on the shoulder (I don't think it is a mothbite and can probably be rewoven).
> I don't the how old it is, but it is made in the U.S. and has a non-cursive tag. Sold.
> C: 21
> Sh: 18
> Sl: 24.5
> L(boc): 31.5
> 
> 3/2 Huntington Alpaca with hooked vent, two patch pockets and lapped seams. Excellent condition (bought on the exchange but doesn't fit me as I'd hoped). Colors aren't clearly represented in the photo.They are a mix of brown, gray, and blue, but it mostly looks charcoal with a bit of blue. Asking $30 NOW $25 AND I can't stress enough that this is a really beautiful jacket and I would have gladly keep if it fit me better.
> c: 20
> Sh: 18
> Sl: 23.5
> L: 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> Non-trad items
> Darted 2B RL Chaps Made in USA flannel Blazer
> This is in perfect condition and sadly doesn't fit me anymore.
> Asking $15 NOW $12
> C: 20.5
> Sh: 17.5
> Sl: 24.75
> L(BOC) 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. SOLD Brooks Brothers Country Club flat front chinos. There is nothing about these which does not seem brand new. Note the tradly adjusting bands on each side. These measure W 36 L 28, in spite of the 35 waist tag. If they fit you, buy them. Trust me. $24

























2. Charleston Khaki chinos. Heavyweights made by Berle. Excellent condition. W 36 L 29.5. $18


















I found all three of these ties together. Each appears to be a vintage item. Will give you a break if you buy more than one.

3. SOLD Robert Talbott wool tie "Hand Blocked in England". This is a nice, hefty tie. Length 57.5, Width 3 1/8. $12

4. Robert Talbott 70% silk, 30% linen. This has an interesting coarse weave. L 60.5, W 3 1/8. $12

5. SOLD Doherty. 100% silk. Very trad and probably older than the other two. L 57.5, W 3 inches. $12


----------



## Jovan

You know, this thread more than any other makes me wish the forum software had automatic image resizing. I'm on cable and it still takes a while!

If anyone uses ImageShack or Photobucket, it would be helpful to all if you could use the thumbnail option when posting pictures here. (Smaller picture that links directly to the full-size, hosted picture.)


----------



## TDI GUY

*Camel Hair + BB University Tie*

Two Camel Hair Sport Coats for Sale

*I can ship today if payment received in timely fashion.*

1. Brooks Brothers. Made in USA. 3/2 sack. Patch/Flap Pockets at hip. Tagged 41R but cut slim (see measurements). Could probably work for a 40 as well. Good shoulders. Only defect I see is a wear spot on the sleeve (pictured). Not terribly noticeable and would disappear if you had the sleeves taken in.

$45 shipped CONUS
























Measurements:
Chest: 21
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Shoulder: 19
Length (BOC): 31

2. Vintage Jos A Bank. A prime specimen of what JAB used to be. Made in USA. 3/2 sack. Patch/flap hip pockets. Natural Shoulders. Leather buttons. Camels on lining. In excellent condition other than some wear on sleeve buttons (pictured). Front buttons show no wear. No Tag but I put it at a 40R.

$40 shipped CONUS
















Measurements:
Chest: 21
Waist: 19.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18.5
Length (BOC): 29.5

3. I also have a black formal (satin) Brooks University tie. This tie was purchased NWT from a BB clearance center via a well-known eBay seller (hence the line through the tag). I have not been able to find a defect. I wore it once to a wedding. It's this one:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

$20 shipped CONUS
















Finally, I have a two pairs of J.Press trousers. Both medium gray. Both approx. 36x30. One is worsted, one is flannel. Purchased over the summer. Had them cuffed but have not worn them. They need a new home. I am in the process of putting them on eBay but if you're interested let me know.

Thanks!

ps didn't read Jovan's message until this was ready to post. Will try to use thumbnails in the future.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Classic old-line Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 navy sack blazer. The labels have been removed except for the sizing and inventory tag (pictured). No condition issues, looks great! For the tall gent: marked size 45 XL.

Asking $40.

Shoulder: 19 1/2"
Length: 33 1/2"
Chest, ptp: 23"
Sleeve: 26 1/2"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/1c56c669.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/a8b73a2d.jpg

Cole-Haan horsebit loafers. Not sure what the model is, but they are crafted in Italy and appear to be of very good quality. The soles and heels are very, very good, especially considering they have seen at least a little use.

---->Sold!

P.S.--
Sorry, Jovan and others, I have to make these posts from a mobile, and I haven't figured out how to post thumbnails from photobucket on it yet.


----------



## TradTeacher

Chipp suit and BB Flannels are *SOLD*.


----------



## AlanC

NOS *Johnston & Murphy* 'Wallabees'
Made in USA
Vibram Sole
Size: 10W

Clark's Wallabees retail for ~$115, and are not made in the USA.

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal please

_Shoe trees are not included, and are for display purposes only._


----------



## Orgetorix

^ The HF and BB jackets I listed above are both sold.


----------



## Buster Brown

*Rooster Knit Tie*

65% mohair, 35% wool
52" long, 3" wide

$10 shipped CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Parker-Wright is back in discussions pending sizing questions. I reopen the item to claims until I hear a final word back.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> ^The Parker-Wright grey herringbone has been claimed!
> 
> ^^^Lyle & Scott lambswool sweater is sold and sent.


----------



## Luftvier

TradTeacher said:


> *$25 shipped.*


PM sent.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^Luftvier, you'll get a better response time from TradTeacher if you just PM him.

Pending good stuff coming in the next couple of days

Florsheim Royal Imperial alpine grain (v-cleats, but needs new heel caps), 9.5E
Carrot and Gibbs silk vest (about XL)
LE NWOT fair isle vest (about XL)
2 3/2 sack suits - one BB, one Granger-Owings (about 42/44R)
1 BB pinstripe suit (darted) (about 40S)
3 3/2 sack jackets (2 tweeds [including a Norman Hilton])
and some other random goodies - including a vintage cummberbund!


----------



## Cardinals5

The first of a bunch of trad goodies.

1. Everything is in excellent, used condition unless otherwise noted.

2. All prices include CONUS shipping. For international shipping, please PM with country and postal code for estimate.

South Carolina flag belt. Size 30. Brass hardware. Made in USA by Zep Pro.

Price: $13.00 (pic below)

Seagull and ship's wheel d-ring belt. Size M. Made in USA by Parrott Canvas Co. of Greenville, NC.

Length (including rings): 40" (best for 32-34" waist)

Price: 13.00
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/stuffs001.jpg/

Carrot and Gibbs vest. 100% silk. Handmade in Colorado. Adjustable strap in back. Back is made of black silk.

Chest: 48"
Length (to longest point): 24"

Price: $30.00
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/stuffs005.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/stuffs007.jpg/https://img641.imageshack.us/i/stuffs009.jpg/

Land's End Fair Isle vest. NWOT - will include the white evelope with spare threads) 100% lambswool. Made in China. Reverse is solid brown wool in ribbed pattern.

Size: XL
Chest: 48
Length: 28

Price: $23.00
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/stuffs003.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/stuffs004.jpg/

Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack.

Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 29.75
Sleeves: 23.75 + 2

Price: $30.00
https://img214.imageshack.us/i/stuffs018.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/stuffs019.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuffs020.jpg/

Majer "Majer Domo" mid-gray heavy wool trousers in a twill weave. Fabric woven in Italy, Made in USA. Flat front.

Waist: 40"
Outseam: 43.5
Inseam: 31.75 +1
Rise: 12.5
Opening at ankle: 19"
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: Traded
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/stuffs010.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuffs011.jpg/https://img444.imageshack.us/i/stuffs012.jpg/

Cabela's. Dark green very heavy wool trousers in a twill weave. Braces buttons. Flat front

Waist: 37
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 30
Rise: 12
No cuffs

Price: $22.00
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/stuffs013.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/stuffs014.jpg/

Berle gabs. Reverse pleated. I know these aren't trad, but I can't resist the quality of Berle when I see it.

Waist: 36
Outseam: 41.25
Inseam: 30
Rise: 11.75
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: 17.50
https://img168.imageshack.us/i/stuffs015.jpg/https://img5.imageshack.us/i/stuffs017.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> "Majer Domo"


:biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ I liked that too - a little Corbinesque with the name.


----------



## TheWGP

Just got back from an evening run over on the west side of town where I don't normally go - struck out at SEVEN places in a row 

You know what's coming... yes, that's right, at the eighth, ten minutes before closing, I found not one, but TWO pairs of Bill's - an M1P and an M2P - both in a size 40, which FITS ME, and I like pleats! First pairs of Bill's I've ever seen in the wild and they fit - how about that. Still had the drycleaning tags on, so I guess some guy was a bit too forgetful.

Also scored two BB sport shirts, two BB OCBD's and two BB Makers ties from the same store - buy one get one free to boot. The worst part was, there were five or six MORE BB Makers ties, all with something wrong with them - one was so worn along one edge there was barely anything holding it together on the fold - how the heck does that happen?! And of course the Goodwill still had it marked at $6 labeled "BROOKS BROTHERS!" on the tag - yet the two I bought were 4.00 each... 

Figure that was $32 very well spent, since all of it is quality stuff that actually fits me and I'll wear. Dang rare I'll walk into a thrift and walk out with a bag full of stuff JUST for me!

No pictures tonight, wife's got the camera on an out-of-town trip, plus I'm still a bit euphoric over finding my first Bill's in two months of looking.
:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^Speaking of Corbin trousers, you may be seeing a few from me later. I've been holding on to them because I want them to fit even though it's probably hopeless: one previously exhibited pair of lovely check "Regatta Tropical" GTHs (34/32), a white/navy "Country Harvest Cloth" bold houndtooth-type (not sure the proper term for the weave) that I haven't measured yet--roughly the same though--with a small burn hole that would need to be rewoven (I'd pass them along at cost), and a pair of gorgeous green "Prime Poplin" trous that have a little staining in the lining--they have a fresh dry cleaner tag on them--same size range. Anyway...

Here's a Corbin you can have at now! One of the few good things I saw today, and dammit, it didn't fit. 
Muted red (think Nantucket red) poplin 2 button sportcoat: shell buttons, patch pockets, single hook vent. Has darts, but damn that color!

$35 shipped.

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 22" ptp
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 32" boc








beautiful shell buttons (the one small spot to the left of the bottom button is superficial, should come right out)
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/282aa883.jpg
hook vent
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/dbbf8182.jpg
united states
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c11fdeeb.jpg

L. L. Bean rough cotton casual summer shirt, kind of a light stone color. Marked L.

$20 shipped. 

















I found this handsome grey Alps ragg sweater the other day and was going to have a friend darn the opened stitch, but I thought I'd put it up now anyway--I can have her do it before shipping if you like for maybe a few bucks more.

$25 shipped.

Marked men's L
Sleeve: 33" from middle of collar
Length: 26"
Chest: 21"
A good snug fit. 
















opened stitch (4" below collar on right front)
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f881bead.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tuesday's child is full of grace....*

My apologies for not posting these things yet--computer problems have conspired with a vast amount of work* to keep me from the Exchange!

But, they'll all be here on *Tuesday*... and will be joined by a whole slew of 3/2 sacks, including (but not limited to!) a gorgeous dark green vintage Harris tweed from a Bermuda men's store, a couple of Brooks blazers, a cashmere jacket in white and black hondstooth... Plus the Burberry trenchcoats I have been threatening to post for some time, and lots of other trad. goodies!

*Rumours that I spend all my time on these fora are _slightly _exagerrated.... (But only slightly! :icon_smile_wink



TweedyDon said:


> I have just received a very large box of trad. goodies from 32rollandrock, to pass on through the Exchange!
> 
> Included is a lovely tweed overcoat, a beautiful dark charcoal herringbone Harris tweed in 42R, a lovely H. Freeman charcoal suit, a gorgeous camel-coloured cashmere topcoat, and a beautiful 46L 3/2 Harris sack, whose eventual owner will secure my undying jealousy....
> 
> These--together with my own few promised offerings!--will be appearing here later this weekend.....


----------



## chiamdream

Tweedy, looking forward to your offerings!

I have a vintage Baracuta ("Tailored in Taiwan R.O.C.") that's marked 42R in really good shape. It appears to have been worn very lightly (for my part, I wore it twice before deciding it was a little too short for me). The plaid lining is still quite vibrant and there's no pilling on the collar/cuffs. A classic! Asking $40 shipped Priority in CONUS.

p2p: 22.5"
collar to end of sleeve: 32.5"
underarm to end of sleeve: 22.5"
length (bottom of collar to bottom hem: 25"


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Cole Haan saddle shoes. Made in USA. 11D. Interesting, high quality shoes, lightly worn. I have never seen saddle shoes like these before, they seem to fill a gap between conventional saddle shoes and bucks. $32
















[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

2. Salvatore Ferragamo cap toe balmorals. 10D. Leather sole. Moderate wear. $24


----------



## Cardinals5

Part II of the Big Sale (more to come later tonight). Sorry some of the items are wrinkled, but they've been piled up a while.

1. Everything in excellent used condition unless otherwise noted

2. All prices include CONUS shipping, international at cost

3. If you purchase more than one item, the price will be lowered.

Belts
1. Tan surcingle (feels like wool). Size 36. Brass hardware. Made in USA by unknown maker -- $14.00
2. South Carolina surcingle (feels like cotton). Size 36. Brass hardware. "Handmade in South Carolina" by Moon Shine -- $12.00
3. Tiger surcingle (feels like cotton) - Adjustable to smaller sizes! Max size: 36. Brass hardware. Leather is less quality than the above two -- $10.00
4. Golfers surcingle (feels like cotton). Size 32. Plated hardware in rough shape. No maker or country of origin. $10.00
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff1003.jpg/

Vintage Keys and Lockwood (NY) black silk cummberbund. Brass hardware. Made in USA
Will fit waist sizes 31-38

Price: $20.00
https://img5.imageshack.us/i/stuff1007.jpg/https://img225.imageshack.us/i/stuff1009.jpg/

Neiman Marcus dark green 100% cashmere collared sweater. Made in Scotland.

Tagged: M (fits like a Large)
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 33.5 (unstretched)
Length: 27.5

Price: $23.00
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/stuff1004.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/stuff1006.jpg/

Rockingham Clothes for Belk (Columbia, SC) 3/2 sack sport coat. Almost an irridescent green with reddish-brown pattern. Hook vent. Feels like worsted wool, but no tag.

Tagged: No tagged size, but fits like a 42/44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 24.5 +2.5
Length: 30

Price: $27.50
https://img246.imageshack.us/i/stuff1010.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/stuff1013.jpg/https://img121.imageshack.us/i/stuff1014.jpg/

Hathaway Madras shirt (nice and schlubby madras). Short sleeve. Made in India.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46

Price: $18.00
https://img525.imageshack.us/i/stuff1016.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/stuff1017.jpg/ 
Brooks Brothers "346" Outlet madras (not as schlubby as the Hathaway). Short sleeves. Made in India.

Tagged: L
Chest: 48

Price: 18.00
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/stuff1018.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/stuff1019.jpg/

Brooks (Brothers) Sport white 100% linen shirt. Made in Hong Kong. No signs of wear. Long sleeves.

Tagged: L
Chest: 52
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00
https://img163.imageshack.us/i/stuff1020.jpg/https://img46.imageshack.us/i/stuff1022.jpg/

Lacoste sky blue long-sleeve knit. Made in Peru.

Tagged: 5 (medium)
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 32.5

Price: $18.00
https://img246.imageshack.us/i/stuff1023.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff1024.jpg/

Gitman Brothers shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Slight spread collar.

Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 33
Chest: 46

Price: $20.00

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/stuff1028.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/stuff1029.jpg/

Gitman Brothers light flannel. 100% cotton. Made in USA.

Tagged: L
Chest: 48
Neck: 16.5
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/stuff1032.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/stuff1034.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

These are vintage Florsheim Royal Imperial brown alpine grain longwings in size 9.5E. Classic five nail sole configuration with the "suicide heel" v-cleats.

Royal Imperials were Florsheim's top-of-the line and distinguished from regular Florsheim Imperials by having the tongue and lacing climb higher up the foot for a closer fit and having the leather come up higher around the heel also for a finer fit.

Condition: Worn, but plenty of life remaining in both the uppers, which are in excellent vintage condition, and double leather soles. The heel caps should be replaced because of wear - you'd want to replace them anyway because of the tendency of v-cleats to be very slippery.

Shoe trees NOT included

Size: 9.5E (vintage Florsheims fit TTS)
Outsole length: 12 1/8"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length (measured with flexible tape measure): 11 1/4

Price: $55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (if abroad, please PM your postal code when expressing interest).
https://img62.imageshack.us/i/imperials001.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/imperials003.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/imperials005.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/imperials007.jpg/https://img22.imageshack.us/i/imperials008.jpg/
https://img696.imageshack.us/i/imperials013.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/imperials014.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/imperials018.jpg/
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/imperials019.jpg/https://img87.imageshack.us/i/imperials021.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

^^^^^Great shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5

I mentioned this a while back and didn't hear any interest, but I couldn't stand the thought of a vintage Grenfell trench in mint condition languishing in some thrift store in small South Carolina town.

It's a ladies trench coat and I thought someone might like it for their significant other (Valentine's gift perhaps?). I'll also be listing it as a BIN on eBay tonight, but if someone wants it before it gets purchased on eBay I'd rather sell it here. On to the details...

Vintage Grenfell trench coat in mint condition - no marks, stains, snags, signs or wear, or missing buttons. Not surprising given it's reputation, the Grenfell is much better quality than vintage Burberrys' trenches. It has all the standard features - epaulets, leather buckles on belt and sleeves, gorgeous horn buttons, beautifully sewn key-shaped button holes, full-length, and so on, and so on. Best of all, it's made of the famous Grenfell cloth, which is a densely woven cotton with something like 600 threads per inch!

Measurements
Tagged: 34
Chest: 41"
Waist: 39" (where the belt cinches)
Shoulders: impossible to measure because they're raglan sleeves
Sleeves (from mid-back): 30" 
Length (bottom of collar): 48.5" (this is a true full-length trench)

Price: $125.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/grenfell002.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/grenfell004.jpg/https://img211.imageshack.us/i/grenfell005.jpg/

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/grenfell006.jpg/https://img515.imageshack.us/i/grenfell007.jpg/https://img294.imageshack.us/i/grenfell010.jpg/


----------



## LeicaLad

Such a beautiful trench! Unfortunately, both my wife and daughter are much too small for it. 

Hope someone here jumps on it.


----------



## Cardinals5

LeicaLad said:


> Such a beautiful trench! Unfortunately, both my wife and daughter are much too small for it.
> 
> Hope someone here jumps on it.


Same with mine - my wife put it on (she's 5'3") and it was almost touching the ground. The wearer needs to be something like 5'7" or taller.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Same with mine - my wife put it on (she's 5'3") and it was almost touching the ground. The wearer needs to be something like 5'7" or taller.


Oddly enough, I showed the pictures of that trench to my wife, who also happens to be 5'3" and she laughed pretty hard. I'll have to tell her you said that, confirming her instinct with the jacket!


----------



## Cardinals5

Last round for tonight. Big tie dump coming later in the week.

As usual, all prices include CONUS shipping and everything is in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Brooks Brothers "346" (the good one) 3/2 sack suit. The suit has all the trad fixin's and has the vestigal button hole higher up on the lapel for a great look. 100% wool.

Color: The suit is a mid-gray with whitish and orangish stripes.

Tagged: 43R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24 +2
Length: 30.5

Trousers - flat front
Waist: 38
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 29
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $50.00
https://img222.imageshack.us/i/stuff3016.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuff3017.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/stuff3019.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff3020.jpg/

Brooks Brothers entry-level "Brooksgate" 2B, darted, charcoal pinstripe suit. 100% wool.

Condition issue: Small patch in crotch of trousers that is unseen when wearing - smaller than a dime.

Chest: 42
Waist:40
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 22 +2.5
Length: 28.5

Trousers - Flat front
Waist: 34.25
Outseam: 38
Inseam: 27.25
Rise: 11
NO CUFFS

Price: $35.00
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff3013.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/stuff3014.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuff3015.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/stuff3012.jpg/

Brooks Brothers, 2B, darted, olive colored summer cotton/poly suit.

Chest: 41
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 18
Length: 30
Sleeves: 24.5 +1.75

Trousers, forward pleats
Waist: 32.5
Outseam: 41.5
Inseam: 31
Rise: 11
Cuffs: 1.25

Price: $40.00
https://img22.imageshack.us/i/stuff3007.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/stuff3008.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/stuff3011.jpg/

Granger Owings 3/2 sack suit in charcoal with an extremely subtle red and blue windowpane. Very nice quality. 100% wool.

Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.75
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24.5 +2

Trousers - flat front
Waist: 36
Outseam: 42
Inseam: 31.25
Rise: 12
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: $50.00
https://img198.imageshack.us/i/stuff3021.jpg/https://img517.imageshack.us/i/stuff3022.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/stuff3023.jpg/https://img46.imageshack.us/i/stuff3024.jpg/

Norman Hilton tweed 3/2 sack. This jacket is just about the height of "tradliness" (if that's a word :icon_smile_wink. All the typical goodies plus a great extra - a throat latch buttoned into the inside front of the jacket and two buttons sewn under the collar (both pictured).

Colors: The jacket comes off as a light tanish-green, but the yarn colors are: beige, tan, green, and navy (or charcoal?)

Condition issue: The jacket is missing one of its leather buttons. I can either sell it as is, or the buyer can wait until I locate a 3/2 tweed sack on death's door that I can harvest the buttons from and then I'll sew them on and ship it.

Chest: 43
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.25 +2
Length: 31

Price: $50.00 (she's a bit high, but it's worth it - if I wasn't drowning in tweeds, I'd have this sucker tailored for myself.)
https://img64.imageshack.us/i/stuff3025.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/stuff3026.jpg/https://img163.imageshack.us/i/stuff3027.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/stuff3028.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/stuff3029.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/stuff3030.jpg/

Majer for Eljo's (at the University of Virginia) 3/2 sack in tan. Could be cotton/poly, but feels like 100% cotton.

Chest: 43
Waist: 31
Shoulders: 18
Length: 31
Sleeves: 25.5 +1.75

Price: $27.00
https://img5.imageshack.us/i/stuff3003.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/stuff3006.jpg/

Bills Khakis, M1P (presumably because the tag is missing), reverse pleats. British tan color.

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36
Outseam: 42.5
Inseam: 31.75
Rise: 12
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: $25.00
https://img693.imageshack.us/i/stuff3001.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff3002.jpg/

Brooks Brothers goldish-brown/white candy stripe shirt (stripes are wider than a university stripe). 100% cotton, must iron, made in USA.

Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/stuff3033.jpg/https://img696.imageshack.us/i/stuff3034.jpg/

To cap the night off, this little GTH number

Vintage Gant, made in India, "Rainbow linen" long-sleeved shirt. 100% linen.

Tagged: M (fits like a small medium, extremely high arm holes and narrow sleeves)
Chest: 42
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00 (sorry for the wrinkles, didn't want to take the time to iron it)
https://img52.imageshack.us/i/stuff3031.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/stuff3032.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here you go: a set of five vintage (tr)adass GTHs. 
Chipp, Corbin(3), and Pendleton!








Excellent condition, save where noted. PM with questions or for more pics.

Chipp orange wool trousers. Where are you going to find that?
$45.

Measures 34/32 with an 11 1/2" rise, 9" leg opening, and 1 3/4" cuff. 









Corbin "Regatta Tropical" check slacks. No belt loops, straps, braces buttons, cuffs--just SLACKS!
$30.

Measures 33/31 with an 11" rise and 9 1/2" leg opening. 









Corbin "Prime Poplin" green slacks. Same deal.
St. Patrick's day is just around the corner.... 
$25. (slight discoloration to pocket linings)

Measures about a 35/30 (true inseam is 29") with 3" of fabric tacked under. 11 1/2" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening. 









Corbin "Country Harvest Cloth" check trousers from Muse's Traditional shop in Atlanta. Small hole and a couple spots of discoloration which should be all fixable at the cleaners. 
$20.

Measures 33/31 with a 12" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening, and 2" cuffs. 









Pendleton check wool trousers. Pendleton. 
$35.

Measures 33/30 with an 11 3/4" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening, and no cuffs. 









Next. 
These beauties. 
Vintage Hickey-Freeman charcoal superfine wool trousers. Damn!
$35.

Measures 34/35 with a 13" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening, and 2" cuffs. 

















Still have the Bill's Driving twills and BB reds previously posted, make an offer. 
Thanks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Price drops, size 40 and 42 jackets.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brooks Brother "BrooksTweed" Jacket
> 
> size 43L, seems like a 42 to me though
> (chest:23", shoulders 19", sleeve:25", length 33.5")
> 3/2 sack, patch pockets (bottom 2), center vent
> great condition
> $35 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Southwick Raw Silk Jacket
> 
> size 42L (chest:23", sleeve:26", shoulders:18.5", length:23")
> beige check, lightweight nubby silky stuff, feels like those raw silk ties at Press
> 2 button, darted, center vent
> $20 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Older Jos. A. Bank 3/2 Sack Blazer
> 
> Made in America
> "Executive Collection" fully lined, center vent
> no tagged size, seems like a 40-42
> chest: just over 22", shoulders 18.5", sleeve:25", length: 32.25"
> $25 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Southwick 3/2 Sack Blazer
> lightweight center vent
> missing lower two buttons
> no tagged size, seems like a 40-42
> chest:22", shoulders:18.5", sleeve:25", length:32.5"
> $20 shipped conus/offer
> 
> (excuse the washed out pictures)
> 
> Southwick heavy, tweed-ish (softer though) sportcoat:
> two button darted, center vent, fully lined
> jacket: 21.5" across chest, 18" shoulders, 30.5" long, 23" sleeves (40S?)
> $20 shipped/offer


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

BB "346" blazer, sold!

Red Corbin sportcoat on previous page: $30. Make an offer, I don't want the Luddites at the local "vintage" store grubbing it.

The Huntington blazer posted previously is still available, and, at $20, it's a steal!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Classic old-line Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 navy sack blazer. The labels have been removed except for the sizing and inventory tag (pictured). No condition issues, looks great! For the tall gent: marked size 45 XL.
> 
> Now sold!
> 
> Shoulder: 19 1/2"
> Length: 33 1/2"
> Chest, ptp: 23"
> Sleeve: 26 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/1c56c669.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/a8b73a2d.jpg
> 
> Cole-Haan horsebit loafers. Not sure what the model is, but they are crafted in Italy and appear to be of very good quality. The soles and heels are very, very good, especially considering they have seen at least a little use.
> 
> ---->Sold!
> 
> P.S.--
> Sorry, Jovan and others, I have to make these posts from a mobile, and I haven't figured out how to post thumbnails from photobucket on it yet.


----------



## TradMichael

*Drops*

All prices include continental US shipping.

Vintage McGregor cable knit crew sweater, sand and cream, tagged size M but seems like a modern M/S to me (chest 19" ptp). $16

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/cmac1.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/cmac2.jpg/

Polo by Ralph Lauren 100% cotton size L long sleeved two pocket oxford
in wonderful super trad plaid. Broken in and in beautiful shape. $12

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/polo3c.jpg/https://img705.imageshack.us/i/polo2y.jpg/


----------



## Jovan

Okay, so most of us working from ImageShack know how to post a thumbnail, but for those using Photobucket:

1. Click the blue text that says "Link Options" underneath the first picture in your album

2. Tick the box next to "Clickable Thumbnail"

3. Click "Save"

4. Copy and paste the "IMG Thumb" code for the desired pictures.


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* '346' tweed 3/2 sack
> Tagged size: 43ML (=medium long, a size between Regular and Long)
> Half lined, two-button cuff.
> 
> This is the old regular line '346', _not_ outlet '346'.
> 
> *Now $35!* $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest, pit to pit: 22.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24 1/8"
> Shoulder: 18 1/8"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/7959/img2574p.jpg
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/4066/img2562o.jpg
> 
> *Brooks Brothers now $20!* (Bills pictured below are sold)
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*
> Tagged size: 36 x 32 (hand measured: *18 x 30*)
> French-fly, not no-iron, no cuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5361/img2560jf.jpg


*Orvis* khakis now *$15 delivered*!



> *Orvis*
> Tagged size: 34
> Hand measured: 17 1/8" across waist x 28" inseam (1 3/8" cuff)
> Great pocket detailing, button pocket inside of pocket, leather trim.


----------



## Steve Smith

It is insane that T B Schooldays' $20 Southwicks haven't sold. IMO, that brand doesn't get the respect it deserves.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

*Allen Edmonds Soho*
Size: 9.5B

A wardrobe staple: black captoes!

More shoes keep coming in so I'm clearing out the shoe wardrobe a bit. This is a pair that I'm just not wearing. They're in great overall shape, worn lightly. Due to the stamping I guess they're seconds, but I don't know what's supposed to be wrong with them.

$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please

Shoe trees are for display purposes only, and are not included.


----------



## Buster Brown

*Oxxford Trousers - price drop*

Now $60



Buster Brown said:


> Brown fawnskin
> 
> 34" waist
> 32.5" inseam with 3" inches to let out
> 
> No cuffs. The waist is non-pleated but has a single dart on each side. Not sure if that still qualifies as 'flat front' or has another name.
> 
> I bought these off eBay. They're in great condition and fit well - except for the 13" rise which is a little high for my liking.
> 
> *$60* shipped CONUS, OBO


----------



## Jovan

Somebody else snap up those Oxxford trousers soon. My budget cannot take another hit!


----------



## Jack1425

^ +1 Done for the month but they call me still...


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Vaughn at Sather Gate (defunct California trad clothier) Harris Tweed, 2B, single-vent, darted. Normally, I leave the tweeds to TweedyDon, but this one's coming out of my personal closet - too many tweeds, too little time.
> 
> Condition: excellent, no snags, holes, etc., that I've ever noticed
> 
> Color: The color in the close up pic is accurate.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but a 40R
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Shoulders: 18.25"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> BOC: 30"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dufias010.jpg/https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dufias013.jpg/https://img85.imageshack.us/i/dufias014.jpg/
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Prospect chinos, British khaki color, flat front
> 
> Condition: excellent, no condition issues.
> 
> Tagged: 34x34
> Waist: 34
> Outseam: 44
> Inseam: 33
> Rise: 11
> NOT cuffed
> 
> Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img341.imageshack.us/i/dufias022.jpg/https://img638.imageshack.us/i/dufias023.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Both pairs sold.



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping.
> 
> 1. Cole Haan saddle shoes. Made in USA. 11D. Interesting, high quality shoes, lightly worn. I have never seen saddle shoes like these before, they seem to fill a gap between conventional saddle shoes and bucks. $32
> 
> 2. Salvatore Ferragamo cap toe balmorals. 10D. Leather sole. Moderate wear. $24


----------



## Cardinals5

I've not received much interest in anything I've posted recently - I guess I'm pricing things too high. I'd like to move everything out and am *willing to accept reasonable offers on everything*. Please PM your offers and location so I can estimate shipping.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Cardinals5 said:


> I've not received much interest in anything I've posted recently - I guess I'm pricing things too high. I'd like to move everything out and am *willing to accept reasonable offers on everything*. Please PM your offers and location so I can estimate shipping.


+1 Cards. I would like to extend the same offer, requesting the same courtesies, for anything posted on any of the preceding pages.

Coach navy surcingle, sold!









https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/82a19a23.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c27acd55.jpg

If anyone is interested in these vintage Banana Republic expedition pants, I'll pick them up for you for a mere $25! It has brass buttons on both rear pockets, the front button appears to have been replaced.

Size 38, seems about 34-35" length. 

















I also ran across a nice, broken-in pair of white Majer Sea Island Cotton trousers. I think they were 38s too. Has forward pleats. Any interest earns same offer: $25. Sorry no pics. Will send tomorrow with interested pm's.


----------



## LeicaLad

If it's any consolation, I think these things do go in waves. Sometimes you just sits on the board and paddle about. The big wave's coming, but you gotta be patient.

There's been some really nice items posted, but (fortunately) not much in my size. I also bought a lot recently, so am trying to resist... some.

The best way for me to resist is to leave the country! Thus, I am off to Laos and Vietnam for the next six weeks. (Well, there are actually other reasons for the trip, but it should help me buy less during that window.)

To you wonderful guys putting up such cool things: Many thanks. I'm just one of those whose wardrobes are greatly improved through you.

Be patient, and keep posting!


----------



## chiamdream

FWIW, there are several things that I'd bite on if they were my size. Regardless, this thread is great for entertainment value alone - I love seeing what people find.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> *Allen Edmonds Soho*
> Size: 9.5B
> 
> A wardrobe staple: black captoes!
> 
> More shoes keep coming in so I'm clearing out the shoe wardrobe a bit. This is a pair that I'm just not wearing. They're in great overall shape, worn lightly. Due to the stamping I guess they're seconds, but I don't know what's supposed to be wrong with them.
> 
> $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please


Great shoes! The Soho is, IMHO, one of the best-looking shoes AE has ever produced.


----------



## TradMichael

Cardinals5 said:


> I've not received much interest in anything I've posted recently - I guess I'm pricing things too high. I'd like to move everything out and am *willing to accept reasonable offers on everything*. Please PM your offers and location so I can estimate shipping.


Me too ... don't be shy, folks; make an offer on anything. It all has to go! (Sometimes I wonder if it's the same handful of us posting and buying, but as LeicaLad suggesed maybe it just comes in waves.)

And I'm pretty much hooked on this thread myself. I thought there's been a preponderance of good and interesting finds in the past few weeks ... just nothing I need in my size (42R sack suits, anyone?).


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Trad Tie Fundraiser*

I'm trying to raise some funds to stratch money together towards some LeChameau boots...

So I'm winnowing down the tie rack, all in great condition and very gently used:



































1. B.Altman's Repp: red,navy, yellow: $12
2. Greystone Ltd Repp: navy,green,red $12 
3. Brownstone Repp: grey,red,white $12
4. Jacobs Roberts Ltd: Navy, red, white $15
5. Ben Silver Repp: red,silver $17
6. Ben Silver Repp: navy, gold $17
7. J Crew thin repp: navy, green, yellow $12
8. BB Repp: subdued red $15
9. BB Linen brown dot $15
10. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo American Repp: $12
11. DL Seltz 17th Lancers Repp: $8

Plus S&H will be first class mail


----------



## nerdykarim

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Today, I have this navy Coach surcingle belt. Coach quality. Solid brass buckle, good leather. Lightly worn.
> $16.


Ahh...this is an awesome belt. Someone _please _buy it so I don't have to justify spending more money on things I don't need.


----------



## TheWGP

Mmm, the thrifting gods have smiled upon me, though in a different way from Steve_Smith's huge find at the end of a long run awhile back - first stop this afternoon netted a pair of Alden LHS (calf, unfortunately) and an Oxxford jacket... in my size... for $1. Yeah, it was that kind of day... hit up about 12 shops total, and struck out at ONE of them, though a couple yielded only one thing.

Even found a schweet Brooks Brothers made in England wool toggle overcoat with hood, but then I found Bills pair #3 at a Goodwill along with some Oxxford shirts, Coach & Trafalgar belts, etc. etc... and it occurred to me to check the OTHER Goodwill where 48 hours earlier, I found 2 Bills right before closing and didn't get a chance to scour... the 30 minutes out of the way was worth it, found ANOTHER two pairs of Bills, some BB linen pants, and more BB ties for a buck. Then I came home and found my BB LHS from eBay waiting on the stoop... the kind of day it was, I halfway expected to find a winning lottery ticket jammed in the mailbox!

That's 5 pairs of Bills in 48 hours, 4 of them in my size. Now that I've attracted the hatred of the entire forum, I think I'll stop thrifting for a minute lest I press my luck too far! :icon_smile_big: Plus, my wife gets back this evening super late, so I'll have the camera and can start POSTING all this stuff.



Oh, and for those in Cleveland, you might not bother with anything from 55th St. west, down 71 at Pearl/Ridge Roads through Parma Heights all the way out to Elyria for a few days. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix

Yep, I'm on the hate-WGP bandwagon.

Just kidding, mate. I'm happy for you. A BB duffle coat is on my thrifting grail list, and I'd be over the moon to thrift a pair of LHS, calf or not.


----------



## Connemara

Any *38* suits out there guys? "Staple" colors/fabrics would be great.


----------



## AlanC

^ I have two 39R 3/2 tweeds I'm about to list (a Southwick and a BB).



TheWGP said:


> ... a pair of Alden LHS (calf, unfortunately)...


Congrats on the great haul. As to the calf Alden LHS, I have a pair and just love them.

I hit 3 thrift stores today and came away with nothing but two books.


----------



## TheWGP

TheWGP said:


> the kind of day it was, I halfway expected to find a winning lottery ticket jammed in the mailbox!


HOLY SH!T but I just found a $20 bill in the pockets of one of the BB pants while trying them on.

Freaking unbelievable. Maybe it's time for me to go buy some stock! 

(edit: it was in the coin pocket folded up, that's why I think it was missed)


----------



## AlanC

TheWGP said:


> HOLY SH!T but I just found a $20 bill in the pockets of one of the BB pants while trying them on.
> 
> Freaking unbelievable. Maybe it's time for me to go buy some stock!
> 
> (edit: it was in the coin pocket folded up, that's why I think it was missed)


ic12337:

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Pentheos

You, WGP, find great deals and money in the pockets?

I visited a local thrift in Berkeley today, and I think I picked up a parasite.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great finds, TheWGP - the money probably just about covered your outlay for the Bills khakis!


Pentheos - funny stuff :icon_smile_big:. I went into one of those kinds of thrifts once and have avoided that one ever since.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

My previous request for 42R camel hair jackets is withdrawn--In one afternoon I thrifted a black PBM and a light brown no name, then got on eBay and procured a 3-button Hickey Freeman basic tan camel. Total expenditure: well under $20 (prior to tailoring). I'm now on the hunt for a most untradly item: a 42R two-button black suit. I have to have it purchased and tailored before Easter. I know it's a longshot on this board, but you guys know how to use a measuring tape, which is crucial given the time constraints.


----------



## Orgetorix

I've got several NWOT BB dress shirts and a polo for sale. To conserve space in this thread I'll just provide thumbnails and a link to the SALES forum thread here.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1065230#post1065230


----------



## TDI GUY

JAB camel hair and Press pants SOLD!

Price drops on BB camel hair and tie.



TDI GUY said:


> Two Camel Hair Sport Coats for Sale
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers. Made in USA. 3/2 sack. Patch/Flap Pockets at hip. Tagged 41R but cut slim (see measurements). Could probably work for a 40 as well. Good shoulders. Only defect I see is a wear spot on the sleeve (pictured). Not terribly noticeable and would disappear if you had the sleeves taken in.
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21
> Waist: 20.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length (BOC): 31
> 
> 3. I also have a black formal (satin) Brooks University tie. This tie was purchased NWT from a BB clearance center via a well-known eBay seller (hence the line through the tag). I have not been able to find a defect. I wore it once to a wedding. It's this one:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=
> 
> $10 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ps didn't read Jovan's message until this was ready to post. Will try to use thumbnails in the future.


----------



## TDI GUY

crohnsappleadams said:


> My previous request for 42R camel hair jackets is withdrawn--In one afternoon I thrifted a black PBM and a light brown no name, then got on eBay and procured a 3-button Hickey Freeman basic tan camel. Total expenditure: well under $20 (prior to tailoring). I'm now on the hunt for a most untradly item: a 42R two-button black suit. I have to have it purchased and tailored before Easter. I know it's a longshot on this board, but you guys know how to use a measuring tape, which is crucial given the time constraints.


Have you considered Lands End? They offer a black two button suit at a reasonable price and frequently run sales. Just yesterday there was a 25% off one item + free shipping sale. If you called customer service I bet they'd still honor the sale. Just a thought.


----------



## Cardinals5

Tie Sale - not all tradly, but nice quality. If you'd like better pictures, please PM me and I'll accommodate you as quickly as I can.

1. All ties in perfect condition - worn, but no snags, etc.

2. Prices: All ties are $12.00 (except knits = $8), which includes domestic shipping in a USPS Priority Mail small flat rate box (except the knits, which will ship in a padded envelope), but doesn't including tracking.

3. Prices after the first tie: 
1 tie = $12
2 ties: $20
3 ties: $26
4 or more (contact me for price)

1. Genesis. Handmade in USA. 100% silk, 4"
2. Zianetti. Handmade in China. 100% silk, 4"
3. Raleigh for Rush Wilson. 75/25 silk/poly, 3.5"
4. (Specially made for) Naval War College. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3.75" (I want this to go to someone who either attended the War College or at least is/was in the Navy)
5. Cambridge Collection. 25/75 silk/poly. 3 3/8"
https://img693.imageshack.us/i/ties011.jpg/

6. Black cotton knit (no maker) 2"
7. Private Club. Tan wool knit 2"
8. Wembley. Cream cotton knit 2.25"
9. Cambridge Classics. Blue-gray wool knit 2"
10. Carter Holmes blackwatch. 50/50 wool/poly. 3 1/8
11. Scotland House. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. 3"
https://img171.imageshack.us/i/ties012.jpg/

12. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 4
13. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 3.75
14. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 4
15. J Crew, 100% silk, Made in Canada, 4
16. Andrews Ties (NY), 100% silk, Made in Italy, 3.5
https://img408.imageshack.us/i/ties014.jpg/

17. John Comfort. Made in England. 100% silk. 3 1/8
18. SOLD
19. SOLD
https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ties019.jpg/

20. BB (outlet) 346, 100% silk, Made in USA, 4
21. BB BFS(?) 100% silk, handmade in USA, 3.75
22. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
23. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
24. PRL. 100% silk, Made by Hand in USA, 3.75
https://img10.imageshack.us/i/ties020.jpg/

25. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
26. BB Makers, 100% silk (ribbed), made in USA, 4
27. -- Withdrawn --
28. SOLD
29. SOLD
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/ties024.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I'm trying to raise some funds to stratch money together towards some LeChameau boots...

So I'm winnowing down the tie rack, all in great condition and very gently used:



































1. B.Altman's Repp: red,navy, yellow: $12
2. Greystone Ltd Repp: navy,green,red $12 
3. Brownstone Repp: grey,red,white $12
4. Jacobs Roberts Ltd: Navy, red, white $15
5. SOLD
6. Ben Silver Repp: navy, gold $17
7. J Crew thin repp: navy, green, yellow $12
8. BB Repp: subdued red $15
9. BB Linen brown dot $15
10. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo American Repp: $12
11. DL Seltz 17th Lancers Repp: $8

Plus S&H will be first class mail


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have some more lovely items from 32rollandrock to pass along!*

*Shipping: *All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Payment: *PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements: *All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*Offers-always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!* (I don't receive emails sent through AAAC)

*1)**H. Freeman &Son suit*

This is a beautiful suit in a lovely olive mini-herringbone weave with subtle blue and rust pinstripes running through it. It's a standard 2-button, darted suit, but the trousers have buttons for suspenders! They're also uncuffed, but pleated. The jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $45*

I believe that this is c.44L, but please check measurements:

*Jacket:* 
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 27.5 (+1.5)
Length: 33
Shoulder: 19.5

*Trousers:*
Waist: 18.5
Inseam: 34.5 (+3)

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc02067aw.jpg/

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dsc02068m.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/dsc02069t.jpg/

*2) 46L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*

This is lovely, and I really wish that it fit me&#8230;. It's a 3/2 sack jacket in brown herringbone Harris Tweed, made by Sheffield & Leeds for Roberts Bros. of Springfield, IL. It's half-lined, has a single vent, and is Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $50*

*Measurements:*

Tagged 46L and runs true to size.

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 19.5

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc02045r.jpg/

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/dsc02046lf.jpg/

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/dsc02048f.jpg/

https://img246.imageshack.us/i/dsc02047.jpg/

*3) C. 42R Moore's Harris Tweed*

This is another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! It's Made in Canada for Moore's, and is a dark brown herringbone. It's fully lined, single vented, and in excellent condition!

*Asking $40*

Tagged 42R, but please check measurements.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 30

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049k.jpg/

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050x.jpg/

https://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02052t.jpg/

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02051wn.jpg/

*4) Cashmere overcoat*

My pictures don't do this coat justice! It's a lovely camel/fawn coloured coat-my pictures are terribly washed out. It's 100% cashmere, and is very thick and heavy. It was made by Beckwith for The Regiment Shop, is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs. It does have some easily-repaired flaws: The lining at the top of the vent needs repair, the label needs to be reattached, and it would be wise to resew the cuff buttons. There's also some minor wear to the fabric and some marking in the inside of the external pockets (one of which has an internal change pocket!) It's in overall Very Good condition.

*Asking $65*

I would estimate this at a 42R.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 39.5
Shoulder: 18.5

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02059na.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02060y.jpg/

https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02063r.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/dsc02062c.jpg/

https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02064x.jpg/

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02066v.jpg/

*5) Tweed overcoat*

Another item from 32 that I wished fit me-but it's just a bit too short! This is a lovely black and white basketweave tweed with flecks of pumpkin orange throughout. It's half lined, and also has a zip-in liner. It has raglan sleeves and a single vent. It has some fabric weakness by the top button, and two small holes in the zip-in liner (both shown). Overall, it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking $50*

I estimate this as being c. 40R/L

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 18 (+1.5) (measured under the arm along the seam)
Shoulder: Raglan
Length: 45

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc02053a.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc02056t.jpg/

https://img176.imageshack.us/i/dsc02055m.jpg/

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02054b.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc02058y.jpg/

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/dsc02057l.jpg/


----------



## TradMichael

*Drops*

All prices include continental US shipping.

Merrimac Valley, New England ALPS rugged outdoors (since 1934)
crew sweater - tagged M (pit to pit: 20", sleeves: 24"), dark sand and navy check. $18

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/merr.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/merr1.jpg/

Southwick 3/2 dark navy sports coat, single vent, 2 button sleeves, in wonderful shape. For Bunce Brothers, which as mentioned before on AAAC was located in the first shopping mall in the country. Incredible houndstooth lining. 1949 union tag. The inner lining has a slight woody brown mark from the wooden hanger, up on the top by shoulder that may come out with a dry cleaning but won't be seen anyway. Otherwise this jacket is impeccable. No size tag but estimating about a 40/41; see measurements: pit to pit: 21", shoulders: 18", sleeves: ~23.5", length (bottom of collar): ~29.5". $32

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/sws2.jpg/https://img705.imageshack.us/i/sws1.jpg/https://img188.imageshack.us/i/sws3.jpg/


----------



## dizzyfan

I recently picked up some beautiful cordovan longwings by Keith Highlander off of ebay. These shoes are amazing, but they are too big for me. They are marked a size 10D, but seem about a half size larger than that. You can see the original full ebay listing with more pictures and details at . I will eat the shipping, but would like to recoup the $120 that I spent.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have some lovely trad. tweeds to pass on! More will be coming shortly--either later today or tomorrow.... And, oh yes, there will be more 3/2 sacks... as well as a bespoke herringbone tweed with working cuffs, a cashmere 3/2.5 jacket in black and white mini-houndstooth,  and a beautiful Paul Stuart for Southwick, size 36S--and more! 

Also coming--several Burberry trenchcoats, a Woolrich mackinaw in size 44, ties, belts, shetlands, 11D shoes, and other goodies! My closets are being thoroughly cleared...

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable![/font]

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*Offers-always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


*1) C. 42L Brooksgate glen plaid suit*

The jacket and trousers of this suit could easily be worn apart, as odd garments, as they're not obviously suiting. If this doesn't sell as a suit, I'd be happy to separate them.

This suit is tagged 43L, but runs slim, as do all Brooksgate products; I think it's closer to a 42L. This is a lovely muted glen plaid suit in blues and greys with a subtle rust overcheck. It's half lined, and single vented, with two button cuffs. It's also darted, but very subtly. The trousers have 1.5" cuffs. This suit has just been dry cleaned, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking $45*

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.5)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 32

*Trousers:*

Waist: 19
Length: 31.5 +1.5 cuff, plus 1" under.

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/dsc02088h.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02089z.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02090o.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc02091a.jpg/

*2) C. 40R classic herringbone Harris Tweed for Wallach's*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Very, very trad. "Natural Shoulder" 3/2 sack by Racquet Club!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4) 3/2 sack for Harry Ballot of Princeton*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*5) 3/2 sack for Richard Harris*

Another lovely glen plaid, a little bit bolder than the Harry Ballot, but still subtle enough to be very versatile indeed. This jacket is a mixture of dark charcoal, light grey, and mid-blue, and is lovely. If it fit, I'd keep it&#8230; It's fully lined, has four button cuffs, and is single vented. It has a very nice, natural lapel roll.

*Asking $35*

I believe that this is a 40-42S, but please check measurements:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02102s.jpg/

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02105y.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02103e.jpg/

*6) C. 50R 3/2 sack with patch pockets for J.Crew (!)*

This is for the larger trad.! Oddly, this was made by J.Crew, but it's a genuine 3/2 sack with three front patch pockets, in loden green. It's fully lined, has three button cuffs, and is unvented. It's made from 85% wool, 10% alpaca, and 5% nylon. It's tagged size "XXL", but seems to measure to around a 50R.

*Asking $30*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 30.5

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc02092d.jpg/

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dsc02093v.jpg/

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02095zu.jpg/

*7) C.40R Borelli (NOT Borrelli!) tweed*

Yes, I know that Borelli isn't the most trad. of makers, but this is a lovely tweed, which could easily fit well into a trad. wardrobe for those times when you feel like grabbing a croissant on the way to the office at your white-shoe law firm or on the way to teach (or take) a university class on classics of philosophy. This is a lovely basketweave tweed; it's fully lined and single vented. One of the cuff buttons is showing patina, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Asking $45*

I believe that this is around a 40R, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24.25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29.5

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc02097z.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02098q.jpg/

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/dsc02099x.jpg/

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02100x.jpg/


----------



## LanceW

Anyone have a blazer in a 44S?


----------



## Congresspark

TweedyDon said:


> *6) C. 50R 3/2 sack with patch pockets for J.Crew (!)*
> 
> This is for the larger trad.! Oddly, this was made by J.Crew, but it's a genuine 3/2 sack with three front patch pockets, in loden green. It's fully lined, has three button cuffs, and is unvented. It's made from 85% wool, 10% alpaca, and 5% nylon. It's tagged size "XXL", but seems to measure to around a 50R.
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 22
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc02092d.jpg/
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dsc02093v.jpg/
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02095zu.jpg/


I have this jacket, although not quite that much of this jacket, and I've been wearing it fondly and regularly for almost twenty years. Still wish I'd picked up one of the charcoal gray version they were offering to keep it company.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, Congresspark! This is indeed a very nice jacket!


----------



## TweedyDon

*$60: Size 44 Barbour Burghley in sage*

I've decided in my current mood of purging that my size 44 Barbour Burghley must go, since it's now too big for me.

This is a great coat, although it does need a re-wax; it also has two small tears, one on the arm, and one by the hem, and it has wear to the topes of the pockets (under the flaps). I'll include with it Barbour repair materials to fix these issues, and a Barbour enamel badge, if you'd like it!

I'm asking just *$60, shipped in CONUS*--which is about the cheapest Barbour in this condition you'll see!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/dsc01741m.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/dsc01742d.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/dsc01747z.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/dsc01746j.jpg/

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/dsc01744r.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops!

Alps sweater has been claimed!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Here's a Corbin you can have at now! One of the few good things I saw today, and dammit, it didn't fit.
> Muted red (think Nantucket red) poplin 2 button sportcoat: shell buttons, patch pockets, single hook vent. Has darts, but damn that color!
> 
> $27 shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 22" ptp
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 32" boc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shell buttons (the one small spot to the left of the bottom button is superficial, should come right out)
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/282aa883.jpg
> hook vent
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/dbbf8182.jpg
> united states
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c11fdeeb.jpg
> 
> L. L. Bean rough cotton casual summer shirt, kind of a light stone color. Marked L.
> 
> No longer for sale.
> 
> I found this handsome grey Alps ragg sweater the other day and was going to have a friend darn the opened stitch, but I thought I'd put it up now anyway--I can have her do it before shipping if you like for maybe a few bucks more.
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> Marked men's L
> Sleeve: 33" from middle of collar
> Length: 26"
> Chest: 21"
> A good snug fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opened stitch (4" below collar on right front)
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f881bead.jpg


----------



## dizzyfan

I'm going to put these up on ebay tomorrow (3/4) evening. Please PM me before then if you're interested. I will take $110 including shipping to CONUS.



dizzyfan said:


> I recently picked up some beautiful cordovan longwings by Keith Highlander off of ebay. These shoes are amazing, but they are too big for me. They are marked a size 10D, but seem about a half size larger than that. You can see the original full ebay listing with more pictures and details at . I will eat the shipping, but would like to recoup the $120 that I spent.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Love the red sport coat! If only in a 46R!!!


----------



## zook

*BB ties*

This is my first post here, so let me know if I'm missing any important details. These BB ties are all in very gently used condition.

1. 346, red, white, and blue, pure silk, made in USA, woven in Italy
2. navy blue with apples, pure silk, printed in Italy, made in USA
3. brown, blue, yellow, all silk, made in USA
4. vintage, green, red, yellow, all silk, printed in England

$30 shipped to CONUS for all 4.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Polo Prospect pants. Flat front, uncuffed, 100% cotton. Excellent condition, heavy material. Measured W33 L31. $16



2. Polo pants. 55% linen, 45% cotton. Pleated and cuffed. W36, L29, 3 inches available by removing cuffs. Excellent condition. $18.


3. Brooks Brothers Makers silk tie. Second picture gets the color. 3.75 width, length 58 $16
4. Reis of New Haven repp silk tie. 3.25 width, length 58. $16
Take them both for $28
]

5. Robert Talbott cotton shirt, 16x35, material is a herringbone weave, excellent condition. $18


6. LL Bean Saddle Shoes. 12C, true to size. Leather lined. These are quality shoes. Excellent condition. $32


7. Brooks Brothers non-iron LS buttondown slim fit. XL. $16


----------



## haporth

*Press Blazer 44L.*

This is a vintage navy flannel blazer from J.Press, patch and flap with patch breast pockets, 2/3 roll with three on the cuffs, 3/4 lined, nice brass foxhead buttons, I believe a 44 long,
Shoulders 19.5
Chest 23.5
Shoulder to cuff 26
Overall 32.5
https://img176.imageshack.us/i/sale010.jpg/
https://img237.imageshack.us/i/sale009.jpg/
https://img710.imageshack.us/i/sale008.jpg/
$50.00 shipped within the ConUS, many thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> The first of a bunch of trad goodies.
> 
> 1. Everything is in excellent, used condition unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 2. All prices include CONUS shipping. For international shipping, please PM with country and postal code for estimate.
> 
> South Carolina flag belt. Size 30. Brass hardware. Made in USA by Zep Pro.
> 
> Price: $10.00 (pic below)
> 
> Seagull and ship's wheel d-ring belt. Size M. Made in USA by Parrott Canvas Co. of Greenville, NC.
> 
> Length (including rings): 40" (best for 32-34" waist)
> 
> Price: 10.00
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/stuffs001.jpg/
> 
> Carrot and Gibbs vest. 100% silk. Handmade in Colorado. Adjustable strap in back. Back is made of black silk.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Length (to longest point): 24"
> 
> Price: $23.00
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/stuffs005.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/stuffs007.jpg/https://img641.imageshack.us/i/stuffs009.jpg/
> 
> Land's End Fair Isle vest. NWOT - will include the white evelope with spare threads) 100% lambswool. Made in China. Reverse is solid brown wool in ribbed pattern.
> 
> Size: XL
> Chest: 48
> Length: 28
> 
> Price: $18.00
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/stuffs003.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/stuffs004.jpg/
> 
> Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack.
> 
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Length: 29.75
> Sleeves: 23.75 + 2
> 
> Price: $23.00
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/stuffs018.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/stuffs019.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuffs020.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Cabela's. Dark green very heavy wool trousers in a twill weave. Braces buttons. Flat front
> 
> Waist: 37
> Outseam: 40.5
> Inseam: 30
> Rise: 12
> No cuffs
> 
> Price: $15.00
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/stuffs013.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/stuffs014.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry some of the items are wrinkled, but they've been piled up a while.
> 
> 1. Everything in excellent used condition unless otherwise noted
> 
> 2. All prices include CONUS shipping, international at cost
> 
> 3. If you purchase more than one item, the price will be lowered.
> 
> Belts
> 1. Tan surcingle (feels like wool) - I'm keeping it
> 2. South Carolina surcingle (feels like cotton). Size 36. Brass hardware. "Handmade in South Carolina" by Moon Shine -- $10.00
> 3. Tiger surcingle (feels like cotton) - Adjustable to smaller sizes! Max size: 36. Brass hardware. Leather is less quality than the above two -- $8.00
> 4. Golfers surcingle (feels like cotton). Size 32. Plated hardware in rough shape. No maker or country of origin. $8.00
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff1003.jpg/
> 
> Neiman Marcus dark green 100% cashmere collared sweater. Made in Scotland.
> 
> Tagged: M (fits like a Large)
> Chest: 46
> Sleeves: 33.5 (unstretched)
> Length: 27.5
> 
> Price: SOLD
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/stuff1004.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/stuff1006.jpg/
> 
> Rockingham Clothes for Belk (Columbia, SC) 3/2 sack sport coat. Almost an irridescent green with reddish-brown pattern. Hook vent. Feels like worsted wool, but no tag.
> 
> Tagged: No tagged size, but fits like a 42/44R
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 45
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Sleeves: 24.5 +2.5
> Length: 30
> 
> Price: $22.50
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/stuff1010.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/stuff1013.jpg/https://img121.imageshack.us/i/stuff1014.jpg/
> 
> Hathaway Madras shirt (nice and schlubby madras). Short sleeve. Made in India.
> 
> Tagged: Large
> Chest: 46
> 
> Price: $15.00
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/stuff1016.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/stuff1017.jpg/
> Brooks Brothers "346" Outlet madras (not as schlubby as the Hathaway). Short sleeves. Made in India.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 48
> 
> Price: 15.00
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/stuff1018.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/stuff1019.jpg/
> 
> Brooks (Brothers) Sport white 100% linen shirt. Made in Hong Kong. No signs of wear. Long sleeves.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 52
> Sleeves: 33.5
> 
> Price: $16.00
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/stuff1020.jpg/https://img46.imageshack.us/i/stuff1022.jpg/
> 
> Gitman Brothers shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Slight spread collar.
> 
> Tagged: 16x34
> Neck: 16
> Sleeves: 33
> Chest: 46
> 
> Price: $16.00
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/stuff1028.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/stuff1029.jpg/
> 
> Gitman Brothers light flannel. 100% cotton. Made in USA.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 48
> Neck: 16.5
> Sleeves: 33.5
> 
> Price: $16.00
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/stuff1032.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/stuff1034.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Bernie Zack said:


> Love the red sport coat! If only in a 46R!!!


Thank you, Bernie Zack! She is a beauty.

Today I have a couple surcingle belts and a beautiful vintage check wool shirt.

One Skippers apparently unworn nautical flag belt: genuine leather, solid brass, made in USA. Sized 42 but measures longer, which explains perhaps why it wasn't worn. Actual measure: 49" total length, 45" to center catch.

$12 shipped.

Unknown maker size 42 navy/yellow stripe surcingle: leather facing, composite backing. Measures 45 1/2" total, 42" to center catch.

Sold pending transfer. 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ecd17c28.jpg

Beautiful wool shirt. Shows very well, some inconspicuous signs of wear (pictured) Apparently homemade doeskin elbow patches, long tails, tag removed. Size L, pm for detailed measurements. 
$20 shipped. 








superficial spot (will rub right off), small hole
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/010c0af1.jpg

https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/afb88f38.jpg

left elbow
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/739778db.jpg

inside right elbow
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/8f506e70.jpg

I saw this vintage Brooks poplin suit and almost bought it for myself even though it's a little short, by an inch or so, and a little wide, but will pick it up for someone who is a 40S--the marked size. We can discuss cost later, of course.

Olive Brooks Brothers poplin two-piece.

40S








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/230636e2.jpg

Check back pages for outstanding items on offer. Let's make a deal!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Pressidential 3/2 blazer 46 R*

Guys, I spotted a Pressidential 3/2 blazer tagged 46 R at the thrift shop for $20 today. Real deal, fully lined, worsted. Didn't notice the pockets. I didn't grab it because I didn't have $20 on me and I was in a hurry.

But if someone's interested I will grab it. Send a PM


----------



## DavidW

*Polo Sweater and Pendleton Shirt*

Here's a very nice Ralph Lauren cashmere polo sweater, size medium, in a deep hunter green. No logo. It has a polo shirt style bottom so may be tucked in or worn out for a casual look. I've had it a long time but never wear it. $40 shipped conus.









Also, a great lightweight wool Pendleton shirt, McLeod tartan, size medium. I love this shirt but it's cut rather trim, and just a bit too snug for me. $15 shipped conus.









David


----------



## TradMichael

*Sweater Drops*

All prices include continental US shipping. Also open to offers & trades.

Classic McGregor v-neck sweater, sky blue and cream weave (see closeup for most accurate color), estimated at a size M (19" ptp). SOLD

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/bmac2.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/bmac1.jpg/

McGregor cable knit crew sweater, sand and cream, tagged size M. SOLD

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/cmac2.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/cmac1.jpg/

Cape Isle Knitters navy sweater, a winter workhorse, size L. Made in USA. In wonderful shape. The only thing I could find were two tiny pulls on the right sleeve that are an easy fix. $18

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape2q.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape1.jpg/


----------



## chiamdream

Now $30 shipped.



chiamdream said:


> Tweedy, looking forward to your offerings!
> 
> I have a vintage Baracuta ("Tailored in Taiwan R.O.C.") that's marked 42R in really good shape. It appears to have been worn very lightly (for my part, I wore it twice before deciding it was a little too short for me). The plaid lining is still quite vibrant and there's no pilling on the collar/cuffs. A classic!
> 
> p2p: 22.5"
> collar to end of sleeve: 32.5"
> underarm to end of sleeve: 22.5"
> length (bottom of collar to bottom hem: 25"


----------



## Connemara

*Brooks sack blazer (lightweight hopsack), ~37R, $38 shipped*

I bought this on StyleForum and it's sadly a bit too small. Really ticks me off as I need a spring blazer.

Measurements:
Shoulder: 17" across back (seam to seam)
Chest: 20"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25"


----------



## Benson

*Florsheim Imperial Longwings*

9.5 D Florsheim Imperial Longwings with v-cleat. Thrifted these awhile back, but they are too small for me (they run a bit narrower than normal D width shoes, I think). The uppers are in good condition, though someone tried to antique them, it seems. Soles have some wear left, but they will need either new heel caps or new heels. I think they are a good beat-around shoe and at $23 you can likely experiment with the upper and not feel so bad about poor results.
PM with interest. I'll send measurements if anyone is interested.
Benson
[img]https://img8.imageshack.us/i/dscn8095e.jpg/ [/img]







[/URL] [/img]







[/URL] [/img]







[/URL] [/img]








[/URL] [/img]







[/URL] [/img]


----------



## Benson

Updates and Reductions


Benson said:


> From back row left:
> Talbot Argyle and Sutherland 3.5'" Claimed
> Talbot paisley (possibly ancient madder) deep, deep navy: 3.5" Now $5
> Mystery maker for Baum's (local defunct men's shop) wool challis: 3" Sold
> Brooks Makers (tag fell off, though) ribbon stripe: 3.75" Now $8
> Millard's 100% virgin wool: 3.5" $10
> Pendleton Blackwatch 100% wool" 3.5 Sold
> Please PM with interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]


----------



## ComboOrgan

*Trad Jackets*

Here are some tradly jackets



















O'Connell's Sack Blazer in a nice mid-weight wool. Made in USA. NO flaws. This jacket is a gem.

shoulder 18.5
chest 21
length 30.5
sleeve 24

$60

next




























Cable Car Clothiers corduroy sack. No flaws. Has been drycleaned since last wearing

Shoulder 18
Chest 21
Length 30
Sleeve 23.5

$50

next










Hickey Freeman jacket. completely unpadded shoulder. 95% labswool, 5% cashmere, 100% soft-as-heck. New and unworn.

21.75 chest
41 waist
18.5 shoulder 
25.25 sleeve
31.25 length

$50

and lastly










polo jacket. Blue label, made in USA. Inside label reads "Guaranteed to wrinkle" but it hasn't wrinkled yet. has been drycleaned since the thrift store, but I have worn it a couple times since then. No flaws, but doesn't quite have that "new jacket" look and feel any more.

shoulder 19
chest 21.5
length 30.5
sleeve 24.5
waist 20

$30

All length measurements were taken from the bottom of the collar.
Feel free to ask me any questions.
I prefer Paypal


----------



## Jack.

*Just how trad are you?*

For the true, deep hard-cord, serious TRADS!

Blazer in Stewart / Stuart tartan. By "Gordon of Philadelphia".

Details and Measurements: 3 button, single vent.
Chest 22 1/2 inches
Sleeves 24 1/2 inches
Shoulders at top, 18 3/4
Length from top of collar 31 1/2
I call this a 42 Reg

Needs a few stitches at the top of the vent inside the jacket, cannot be seen from the outside though. Good used condition. Perfect for that event!



















$20 bucks + $5 bucks Priority Shipping.


----------



## Jack.

*LL Bean USA made Ragwool Sweater L*

Another totally TRADLY item. 
Classic LL Bean Ragwool crewneck sweater. 
Perfect for keeping in your sail locker and wearing for the upcoming Spring Regattas under your foul weather gear, in your Gun Bag for under your Barbour for the last driven shoot of the year, or just wrasslin' with your dog.

Size tag says LARGE.
Great condition.

$15 bucks + $5 priority shipping.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops--and offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have some more lovely items from 32rollandrock to pass along!*
> 
> *Shipping: *All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *Payment: *PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements: *All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!* (I don't receive emails sent through AAAC)
> 
> *1)**H. Freeman &Son suit*
> 
> This is a beautiful suit in a lovely olive mini-herringbone weave with subtle blue and rust pinstripes running through it. It's a standard 2-button, darted suit, but the trousers have buttons for suspenders! They're also uncuffed, but pleated. The jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Now asking $40*
> 
> I believe that this is c.44L, but please check measurements:
> 
> *Jacket:*
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 27.5 (+1.5)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 18.5
> Inseam: 34.5 (+3)
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc02067aw.jpg/
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dsc02068m.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/dsc02069t.jpg/
> 
> *2) 46L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is lovely, and I really wish that it fit me&#8230;. It's a 3/2 sack jacket in brown herringbone Harris Tweed, made by Sheffield & Leeds for Roberts Bros. of Springfield, IL. It's half-lined, has a single vent, and is Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Now asking $45*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Tagged 46L and runs true to size.
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc02045r.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/dsc02046lf.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/dsc02048f.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/dsc02047.jpg/
> 
> *3) C. 42R Moore's Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! It's Made in Canada for Moore's, and is a dark brown herringbone. It's fully lined, single vented, and in excellent condition!
> 
> *Now asking $35*
> 
> Tagged 42R, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049k.jpg/
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050x.jpg/
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02052t.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02051wn.jpg/
> 
> *4) Cashmere overcoat*
> 
> My pictures don't do this coat justice! It's a lovely camel/fawn coloured coat-my pictures are terribly washed out. It's 100% cashmere, and is very thick and heavy. It was made by Beckwith for The Regiment Shop, is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs. It does have some easily-repaired flaws: The lining at the top of the vent needs repair, the label needs to be reattached, and it would be wise to resew the cuff buttons. There's also some minor wear to the fabric and some marking in the inside of the external pockets (one of which has an internal change pocket!) It's in overall Very Good condition.
> 
> *Now asking $55*
> 
> I would estimate this at a 42R.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 39.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02059na.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02060y.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02063r.jpg/
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/dsc02062c.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02064x.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02066v.jpg/
> 
> *5) Tweed overcoat*
> 
> Another item from 32 that I wished fit me-but it's just a bit too short! This is a lovely black and white basketweave tweed with flecks of pumpkin orange throughout. It's half lined, and also has a zip-in liner. It has raglan sleeves and a single vent. It has some fabric weakness by the top button, and two small holes in the zip-in liner (both shown). Overall, it's in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Now asking $45*
> 
> I estimate this as being c. 40R/L
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 18 (+1.5) (measured under the arm along the seam)
> Shoulder: Raglan
> Length: 45
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc02053a.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc02056t.jpg/
> 
> https://img176.imageshack.us/i/dsc02055m.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02054b.jpg/
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc02058y.jpg/
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/dsc02057l.jpg/


----------



## Jack.

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 2b Blue Blazer 42R*

*- SOLD* -

B2, Golden Fleece, 2 button front, darted, single vent, left armhole needs some stitches not a big job, lighter weight, good used condition, tagged 42 Regular Four Season. Just dry-cleaned.

Chest 23 1/2 inches
Sleeve 25 1/4
Shoulder 19 1/2
Length from top of collar 32 inches























































$20 bucks + $5 Priority Mail


----------



## swb120

*Harris Tweed 40R in brown check*

Up for sale is a lovely Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). Brown check. 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35 shipped*.

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/

trying to show true color:
https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Sweet jacket and even sweeter price



Jack. said:


> For TRADS only please.
> 
> Blazer in Stewart / Stuart tartan. By "Gordon of Philadelphia".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 bucks + $5 bucks Priority Shipping.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Jack. said:


> Two Brooks Brothers Shirts
> Button down collar
> Button Cuffs
> One blue stripe, one French blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 for both shirts + $5 bucks shipping


PM sent.


----------



## Congresspark

A few items that aren't getting much use:

1. The LE windbreaker much talked about here when it was on sale a month or so ago. Khaki, navy lining. L. Worn only to try on. Nice jacket for the money, but not especially on me. $15 CONUS. Shipped. Thank you.

2. LLB wool shirt, green and black, XL. Purchased this fall. Ex. condition. $30 CONUS.

3. LLB fly fishing jacket, XL. I think the catalog copy said "deep forest green," but to my eye it's brown on brown. Used lightly for one season. Waterproof synthetic fabric, with hood and very large front pockets. $35 CONUS.

4. EMS anorak. Black. XL. May have some slight discoloration on front, but I'll need to wash it to check. Otherwise, used but good condition. Free with any other item, first come & first served, or make an offer.

I also have a distinctly nontrad but well made brown leather jacket, medium length, lined and lightly insulated, XL. I don't want to impose by uploading a photo, but if anyone is interested in such an item, PM and I'll send a photo. It will be a bargain.

Paypal, please, and please PM with interest or offers.

Thanks.


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Stunning 38R Tiroler Loden topcoat, made in Austria*

Up for sale is a stunning Loden topcoat. Made in Austria. 80% wool, 20% alpaca. Made for Herrods. Tagged size 38 (see measurements below). Beautiful loden green.

All of the details you expect in a true Loden coat: covered button front closure, original hunting shoulder -- with original underarm openings, green/red/yellow wool removable zip-in lining, tab cuffs, full inverted back pleat, mud sponge tab on collar, side seam openings to allow access to trouser pockets, traditional shape, fine detailing, dense wool (though not too bulky or heavy).

Absolutely gorgeous. Like new - no flaws or defects. True Tiroler Loden topcoats retail between $750-1000.

*SOLD*.

Measurements:
Pit to pit: 20.5
Waist: 22.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (1" to let out)
Shoulder to sh: 17.5
Length: 47

Photos:

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3432j.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3428j.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3426f.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3438me.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3437b.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3435r.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3433ql.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3431y.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3449g.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3445o.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3455xu.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img3447q.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3448.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3442r.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3439p.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3453h.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop! Allen Edmonds shoes in 9.5C, 8.5D*

Shoes! All in great condition - see photos. Asking *$45 shipped* per pair (+3 west of Chicago). Shoe trees not included.

1) Allen Edmonds black tassel wingtip, Manchester model, sz 9.5C

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3099v.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3098c.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3097p.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img3096m.jpg/

2) Allen Edmonds black tassel loafer, Grayson model, sz 9.5C

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3090f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img3092ay.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3093x.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3094o.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3095s.jpg/

3) Allen Edmonds boots, sz 8.5D, brown.

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3062.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3063za.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3064l.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img3065k.jpg/


----------



## mjc

ooh, I wish that loden topcoat fit...


----------



## dwebber18

Yeah that jacket is sweet.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Dexter Longwings Made in USA for Sibley's in Detroit. 9EEE, lightly worn, excellent condition. $30


2. Bostonian Classics captoes, brown, 12M, small scratch on one toe. Excellent condition. $30


3. Weinbrenner Longwings. 10 1/2 C. Old US brand. I think they are US made. Leather soles, lightly used, excellent condition. I didn't even shine them. They looked this good as found. $28


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I've got several NWOT BB dress shirts and a polo for sale. To conserve space in this thread I'll just provide thumbnails and a link to the SALES forum thread here.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1065230#post1065230


I've updated the thread with measurements on the polo, upon request.


----------



## TweedyDon

Just in case some chaps aren't aware, Harrods--for whom swb's loden coat was made for--is a _very _expensive and upscale London retailer; their Man's Shop (from whence this coat hailed) is something to be seen, in awe.

Although like any major retailer they sometimes flirt with less-good items, their traditional clothing such as this loden is always top-of-the-line. This, then, is an absolute steal--someone really should grab this beauty before I embrak on major surgery and liposuction to make it fit!


----------



## J. Andrew

Steve Smith said:


> 3. Weinbrenner Longwings. 10 1/2 C. Old US brand. I think they are US made. Leather soles, lightly used, excellent condition. I didn't even shine them. They looked this good as found. $28


PM sent


----------



## Peak and Pine

Those of you who regularly haunt the thrift shops are instructed to do the following:

Keep your eyes peeled for anything with the tag *Brolly Male.* If you see such, you are not to post it here; you are to PM me instanter. In the subject line say: _I See a Red Door And I Want To Paint It B_lack. I will let you in and we will discuss terms.
​


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Olive Brooks Brothers cotton poplin sack suit: 40S.

I've received several inquiries on this item already and have given the prospectives a heads up on the measurements. Perhaps someone with experience dating vintage Brooks can help, but this suit, by my judgement, dates from the mid 70's or earlier. It is in excellent condition and appears to have been barely worn.

Asking $65 shipped, obo.

Measurements:
Shoulder--18"
Length (boc)--28"
Sleeve--21 1/2"
Chest (ptp)--21"

Waist--32" with 1" to let out
Outseam--36"
Inseam--26"
Cuffs--2"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/08b402fc.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/8cb27181.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/bbf76fe8.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/51d84b67.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/e0bd97ec.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/e6fac974.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/43951652.jpg

Next up, a tan Haspel sack sportcoat. I'm not sure what the material is, perhaps a light wool. Soft and summery. Overall in very good condition; there is a spot on the right sleeve and the cuff on the left sleeve needs to be reanchored. It fits me in the shoulders and length but is a little too generous in the chest, so therefore I'm putting it up to fund, I hope, the purchase of a beautiful loden topcoat.

Asking $30

Measurements:
Shoulders--17 1/2"
length--28"
sleeves--23"
chest--21"









https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/e502bbb7.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/6190a231.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/1b005f16.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/848bc52c.jpg

Please pm with offers on any of the GTH pants on the previous page. Help me buy a loden!


----------



## Cardinals5

Peak and Pine said:


> Those of you who regularly haunt the thrift shops are instructed to do the following:
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for anything with the tag *Brolly Male.* If you see such, you are not to post it here; you are to PM me instanter. In the subject line say: _I See a Red Door And I Want To Paint It B_lack. I will let you in and we will discuss terms.​


A question, P&P. Did any one besides MacGregor use the tag "Brolly Male"? I see MacGregor items occasionally, but don't spend time looking at them since they aren't often 3/2 sack jackets. If only MacGregor, then I'll keep my eyes peeled. Were you thinking one of the overcoats or the unusual sport coats?


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds! And I have yet more coming along tomorrow, mainly in the 42-44 size range... :icon_smile:*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. _*International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*_

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*Offers-always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers! *

*1) Beautiful bespoke herringbone tweed by Michael Carchedi, Abingdon, PA*

This jacket really deserves a post of its own! It's a classic bespoke herringbone two-button jacket that's subtly darted and fully lined in cream. It has working surgeon's cuffs and a deep, functional ticket pocket; it also has a change pocket in one of the outer pockets. It has a single vent, and I believe it is fully canvassed; it has quite a bit of handwork. It's in excellent condition. In fact, I was very surprised to find that this was built in Abingdon, PA on November 10th, 1980, as it appears to be a much more recent jacket. I suggest that you replace the current buttons with horn ones, and you'll have a beautiful jacket for under $60!

*Asking $55*

I believe that this is around a 38 R/S, but please check measurements.

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2.25-but please note this has working cuffs.)
Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 29.5

*https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke893.jpg/*

*https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke897.jpg/*

*Showing interior change pocket:*

*https://img176.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke896.jpg/*

*https://img18.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke894.jpg/*

*https://img29.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke895.jpg/*

*2) Magee Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland*

This jacket is Magee's "Fairline" model, and was tailored in Ireland from their traditional Donegal tweed. This jacket is fully lined, has a single vent, and is in excellent condition. And the tweed is a really beautiful, classic Donegal; a lovely shade of bluish grey, with woven flecks of blue, white, scarlet, and black!

*Asking $45*

This is tagged a 40R, but seems to run slightly small.

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24.75 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/16
Length: 29.5

*https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke898.jpg/*

*https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke901.jpg/*

*https://img9.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke900.jpg/*

*https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke902.jpg/*

*https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke903.jpg/*

*3) 3/2 Harris Tweed "Mad Men" sack from A.J. Cooper of Bermuda*

*Claimed--thank you!*
*https://img22.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke891.jpg/*

*4) Cashmere black-and-white houndstooth sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Just one little ol' belt tonight - SOLD


----------



## Danny

*Pants-straveganza!!!*

A few workhorse chinos to pass along. All are $12 shipped [USA] unless otherwise noted.

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/dscn3256.jpg/

Top left: LL Bean Heritage Chinos [heavier fabric than Double L] 34x30
Bottom left: Double L chinos, classic fit 34x30
Top right: Light Khaki Dockers 'Authentic Twill' 34x30
Bottom Right: Dark green/brown Dockers 'Authentic Twill' 34x30 [these seem heavier than the other Docker's. Solid fabric]

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/dscn3258.jpg/

Top left: Bills M2 plain front. 34x30 cuffed with 1.75" cuffs. THESE ARE $30
Top right: LL Bean Heritage Chinos [heavier fabric than Double L] 34x30
Bottom: LL Bean Heritage Chinos [heavier fabric than Double L] 34x30

The ones that are called 'heritage' I think that's what they were called...they are not regular Double L chinos, but they aren't as nice as the current 'Signature' chinos I don't think. Somewhere in between. All of these have a little wear, although the LL Bean ones have much less than the others. The Bills do have some wear along the cuffs, but definitely have a lot more use left. All are uncuffed except the Bills.

$10 per pair if you are buying 3 or more [Bills excepted].


----------



## Danny

Oh also I still have this nice Barbour wax cap. Size 7 3/8.

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/dscn3139t.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/dscn3138z.jpg/

$30 shipped [USA]


----------



## Peak and Pine

Cardinals5 said:


> A question, P&P. Did any one besides MacGregor use the tag "Brolly Male"? I see MacGregor items occasionally, but don't spend time looking at them since they aren't often 3/2 sack jackets. If only MacGregor, then I'll keep my eyes peeled. Were you thinking one of the overcoats or the unusual sport coats?


Card, no, Brolly Male was a MacGregor exclusive c. '64-'69. It was designed in the UK along the lines of the Carnaby Street stuff. It is *not* trad, but I thought this was the best venue to address thrift shop denizens. My original jacket (in which, or rather without which, I was deflowered) was stolen 20 years later in DC.) I have one other piece, a blue flannel single-breasted Neru-esque number with five brass buttons up the front. I was grooving tonight to The Animals' _We Gotta Get Outa This Place_ and decided I need more Brolly Male, in the same vein as Christopher Walken needing more cowbell. Thank you for paying attention.
​


----------



## chiamdream

TweedyDon said:


> *3) 3/2 Harris Tweed "Mad Men" sack from A.J. Cooper of Bermuda*


PM sent this guy!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

*Updates and price drops!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have some lovely trad. tweeds to pass on! More will be coming shortly--either later today or tomorrow.... And, oh yes, there will be more 3/2 sacks... as well as a bespoke herringbone tweed with working cuffs, a cashmere 3/2.5 jacket in black and white mini-houndstooth,  and a beautiful Paul Stuart for Southwick, size 36S--and more!
> 
> Also coming--several Burberry trenchcoats, a Woolrich mackinaw in size 44, ties, belts, shetlands, 11D shoes, and other goodies! My closets are being thoroughly cleared...
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable![/font]
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) C. 42L Brooksgate glen plaid suit*
> 
> The jacket and trousers of this suit could easily be worn apart, as odd garments, as they're not obviously suiting. If this doesn't sell as a suit, I'd be happy to separate them.
> 
> This suit is tagged 43L, but runs slim, as do all Brooksgate products; I think it's closer to a 42L. This is a lovely muted glen plaid suit in blues and greys with a subtle rust overcheck. It's half lined, and single vented, with two button cuffs. It's also darted, but very subtly. The trousers have 1.5" cuffs. This suit has just been dry cleaned, and is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.5)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist: 19
> Length: 31.5 +1.5 cuff, plus 1" under.
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/i/dsc02088h.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02089z.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02090o.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc02091a.jpg/
> 
> *2) C. 40R classic herringbone Harris Tweed for Wallach's*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Very, very trad. "Natural Shoulder" 3/2 sack by Racquet Club!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) 3/2 sack for Harry Ballot of Princeton*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) 3/2 sack for Richard Harris*
> 
> Another lovely glen plaid, a little bit bolder than the Harry Ballot, but still subtle enough to be very versatile indeed. This jacket is a mixture of dark charcoal, light grey, and mid-blue, and is lovely. If it fit, I'd keep it&#8230; It's fully lined, has four button cuffs, and is single vented. It has a very nice, natural lapel roll.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is a 40-42S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 29
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02102s.jpg/
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02105y.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02103e.jpg/
> 
> *6) C. 50R 3/2 sack with patch pockets for J.Crew (!)*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *7) C.40R Borelli (NOT Borrelli!) tweed*
> 
> Yes, I know that Borelli isn't the most trad. of makers, but this is a lovely tweed, which could easily fit well into a trad. wardrobe for those times when you feel like grabbing a croissant on the way to the office at your white-shoe law firm or on the way to teach (or take) a university class on classics of philosophy. This is a lovely basketweave tweed; it's fully lined and single vented. One of the cuff buttons is showing patina, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 40R, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24.25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 29.5
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc02097z.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02098q.jpg/
> 
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/dsc02099x.jpg/
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02100x.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, plaid tweed jacket. Approximate measurements are: chest 22" p-to-p, sleeves 24.75" +2", shoulders 18.5" and length 30.5" boc. This coat is in immaculate condition and an absolutely stunning plaid. SOLD

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/2bbv.jpg/
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/2bb1.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/2bb3.jpg/https://img85.imageshack.us/i/2bb2.jpg/

Another immaculate 3/2 sack tweed jacket, this one by a Southwick for Jack Harper. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +3", shoulders 19" and length 31" boc. This is a gorgeous deep blue with verticle lines of red, green and paler blue. Asking $47.50 in CONUS.

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/2south.jpg/
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/2south1.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/2south2.jpg/https://img198.imageshack.us/i/2south4.jpg/https://img38.imageshack.us/i/2south3.jpg/

This one is an absolutely stunning jacket by Hickey Freeman, unfortunately it is a darted 2-button. For those that are willing to make those concessions, it is full canvassed with hand sewn button holes and also in immaculate condition. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" p-to-p, sleeves 25" +2", shoulders 19.5" and length 31.25". Asking $77.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid.jpg/
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid1.jpg/https://img36.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid2.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid3.jpg/

And...a couple pair of shoes.

These are Hanover L.B.Sheppard burgundy, shell cordovan, plain toe bluchers in size 8.5 D. They are in nice used condition with a great patina and plenty of wear left in both the soles and heels. I'm not asking a great deal for these as the left shoe has rather an unusual crease in the vamp. It is plainly visible in the pictures and in no way affects the wearability of the shoes. For those that would question whether they are shell, because of the crease, I guarantee that they are. SOLD

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/lbs.jpg/
https://img189.imageshack.us/i/lbs1.jpg/https://img63.imageshack.us/i/lbs3.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/lbs2w.jpg/

And, finally, a pair of vintage Bostonian punch cap toes, size 10.5 D, in black. These are probably 40 to 50 years old, but the leather is incredibly soft and supple. There is plenty of wear remaining in the soles and heels and there is no drying to the linings or uppers. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/bosw.jpg/
https://img7.imageshack.us/i/bos2f.jpg/https://img444.imageshack.us/i/bos3.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> I'm trying to raise some funds to stratch money together towards some LeChameau boots...
> 
> So I'm winnowing down the tie rack, all in great condition and very gently used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. B.Altman's Repp: red,navy, yellow: $12
> 2. Greystone Ltd Repp: navy,green,red $12
> 3. Brownstone Repp: grey,red,white $12
> 4. Jacobs Roberts Ltd: Navy, red, white $15
> 5. SOLD
> 6. Ben Silver Repp: navy, gold $17
> 7. J Crew thin repp: navy, green, yellow $12
> 8. BB Repp: subdued red $15
> 9. BB Linen brown dot $15
> 10. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo American Repp: $12
> 11. DL Seltz 17th Lancers Repp: $8
> 
> Plus S&H will be first class mail


MAKE AN OFFER ON THESE, WILL GIVE A CUT-RATE ON MULTI 
I HAVE TO SELL THESE...


----------



## Doctor Damage

I've got a beautiful vintage short overcoat up on the Sales Forum. Probably from the 1960s or early 1970s. One button sleeves, angled pockets, horn buttons. Wool & cashmere blend, superb quality. Size is roughly a snug 42R.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*11W Sebago Docksides, made in USA*

I have a pair of Sebago Docksides boat shoes, size 11W(wide), dark brown with white soles, made in USA. I've worn them only a few times, so the soles are still in great shape. Too big for me, I never wear them, and they're taking up valuable space. Message me or send an email, please, if anyone is interested.

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/seb1.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/seb2y.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/seb3.jpg/


----------



## Buster Brown

*Last call - Oxxford trousers $60 OBO*

I've got an offer on these over on eBay but would prefer to sell them here. Please PM me with any offers. Thanks!



Buster Brown said:


> Brown fawnskin
> 
> 34" waist
> 32.5" inseam with 3" inches to let out
> 
> No cuffs. The waist is non-pleated but has a single dart on each side. Not sure if that still qualifies as 'flat front' or has another name.
> 
> I bought these off eBay. They're in great condition and fit well - except for the 13" rise which is a little high for my liking.
> 
> *$60 shipped CONUS, OBO*


----------



## egerland

*Vintage Dunns Harris Tweed 42R*

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT *Can't sell this and it is really too nice to give to a thrift shop; *so whoever wants to pay me whatever they want, I'll take it*, plus $12 for shipping CONUS and my cost for a container.

If this fit me better I'd never sell it. This jacket is in almost new condition.

Made in the UK, gray herringbone tweed 3 btn coat, original all leather buttons, 
Shoulder to shoulder 19"
Length from bottom of collar 30"
Armpit to armpit 21"
Sleeve length 25"


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a beautiful jacket--if it was a 42L it wouldn't be here! It seems like it might be closer to a 40R, though?

Someone, please grab this!


----------



## AlanC

egerland said:


> ... plus $12 for shipping CONUS and my cost for a container.


You can fit pretty much anything--tweed sportcoat, suit--in a (free) Priority Mail flat rate box.


----------



## crs

Vintage heavy brown herringbone 3/2 sack suit made in USA for the legendary Harry Ballot shop of Princeton. Flawless as best I can tell, except for lack of cuffs on trousers. Shoulders 19, pits 23, sleeve 22 5/8, length 29 3/8 from bottom of collar. Trouser waist 36.5 (room to let out), inseam 27, outseam 37, hem 2 3/8. $80 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

SOLD*******Unknown brand, 7 1/2 D, soles almost new. Leather sole, rubber heel. I don't know if these are original soles, although I lean toward thinking that they are. There is no embossing left readable on the insole heel area except where there was a sticker. The piping trim around the ankle area is immaculate. Based upon past experience, I think these are somewhat vintage and are US made, but I have no idea of the maker. $32.


----------



## rabidawg

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping.
> 
> Unknown brand, soles almost new. Leather sole, rubber heel. I don't know if these are original soles, although I lean toward thinking that they are. There is no embossing left readable on the insole heel area except where there was a sticker. The piping trim around the ankle area is immaculate. Based upon past experience, I think these are somewhat vintage and are US made, but I have no idea of the maker. $32.


Any idea on size?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Burberry trenchcoats!*

*I'd really like to find these coats new homes this weekend, so please do feel free to make offers--you might be surprised by what I'd be happy to accept*! 

I'm thoroughly clearing my closets this weekend and early next, and so I'll be listing a LOT of really, really nice stuff at very good prices, including a Tiffany belt buckle, several pairs of cufflinks, a lot of jackets, a new Barbour International jacket in size 46 (fits 44 and 46), and a gorgeous vintage bespoke cashmere herringbone overcoat from Boucheron's. Plus some lovely tradly ties!

But, to start, I have two Burberry trenchcoats to pass on!

Both are, conservatively, in Good to Very Good condition; I've noted their respective minor flaws. Both are Made in England, and both are in the classic khaki colour with the traditional Burberry check lining. They both come complete with their original belts, which possess all of the original D-rings. They are both made from the classic and sturdy 51/49 cotton poly blend for the shell, and 50/50 blend for the liner.

*Each coat is $125 boxed, shipped and insured in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. *Offers are welcome!* International inquiries are welcome, but with shipping and required insurance at cost.

*PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required*, and there are no extra fees for regular goods payments. I will email you the delivery confirmation number when the coat is on its way--probably Monday! 

*Please PM with interest!*

You all know what these coats are, so I won't give any lengthy descriptions involving words like "classic", "timeless", or "Bogart".... let's just move to the description of these coats themselves!

*1) Size 42R Burberry trenchcoat*

*CLAIMED, pending payment*

This coat is, conservatively, in Good to Very Good condition. (This is a conservative evaluation; this coat would be fine for business wear!) It does have some minor pilling to the interior lining (not seen when worn, and usual with older Burberrys.) It also has a small paint mark on the underside of the right sleeve near the cuff which can' be seen easily when worn, some wear to the end of the belt, and a small mark on the front that's very hard to see--I only noticed it while photographing the coat this morning. I think that this might be from a tea spill while I was rushing through Heathrow to catch a 'plane to the Republic of Georgia two years ago, just before the Russian invasion. I've shown all of these flaws below.
This coat was built with the very desirable lambchop throat closure concealed behind the collar!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve (underarm, along the seam to cuff): 18
Length: 44.5

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats024.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats030.jpg/

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats025.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats029.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats027.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats028.jpg/

*All the minor flaws:*

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats026.jpg/

*2) Size 46L (?) Burberry trenchcoat*

This Burberry has no size listed, but I believe that it's a 46, judging from my size when I wore it and the measurements below. I had a terrible time finding a coat in this size, too!

This Burberry has some minor pilling to the lining, which is, of course, invisible when worn. It also has two very faint marks on it; one on the left sleeve cuff at the hem, and one on the front by a button. I've shown both of these, but they're hard to find unless you're looking for them. It also has a tiny black speck on the back skirt, which might come out with dry cleaning. Another coat to be conservatively ranked at Good/Very Good!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25.5
Sleeve: 18
Length: 47

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats031.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats033.jpg/

https://img502.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats032.jpg/

Minor Flaws:

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats034.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats041.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly ties! Ben Silver, Atkinsons, Scottish tartans, more.*

I have culled my tie collection, and the following are ready for new homes!

Each tie is in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

*All prices include shipping in CONUS* (two or more ties will be BOXED; one will be mailed in a LARGE padded envelope, unless you'd like a box) *and delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Offers on single or multiple ties welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*Group A: Regimentals*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties001.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties002.jpg/

1) Ben Silver Claimed
2) Brooks Bros. Basics $12
3) John Barton $12
4) Bowtie. Made in England. Claimed

*Group B: Emblematics and geometrics*

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties012.jpg/

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties014.jpg/

1) Cambridge Collection; wooly mammoths. No fabric listed; feels like a silk/poly blend. Very minor creasing; should come out with a steam. 12 Claimed
2) Atkinson's; made in Ireland for Cable Car Clothiers. Elephants! $18
3) Charvet. $20

*Group C: Tartans*

All of these ties are Made in Scotland; all are wool.

https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties009.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties011.jpg/

1) MacDonald of Clanranald by Lochcarron $12 PP
2) Ross Red by Lochcarron $12 PP
3) Crofter tie by Lochcarron $16 PP
4) Stewart of Appin by The Scotch House Claimed

*Group D: More tartans!*

All the following ties are by Lochcarron. All are Made in Scotland of wool.

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties004.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties007.jpg/

1) MacDougall $12 PP
2) MacDonald $12 PP
3) Cameron $12 PP
4) Gordon Dress Claimed (this is slightly wider than the others and has a slight watermark on the lining at the narrowest tip)


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I've got several NWOT BB dress shirts and a polo for sale. To conserve space in this thread I'll just provide thumbnails and a link to the SALES forum thread here.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1065230#post1065230


Price drops on remaining shirts.


----------



## Zon Jr.

*Brooks Patent Leather Formal Shoes 9.5D*

*SOLD*

Brooks Bros. "Made in England" Black patent leather Balmoral 5-eyelet 9.5D shoes. Full leather soles and heels. Minor wear. Excellent condition.

Prom, wedding, graduation, looking up skirts, etc., the season is upon us.

One pair very lightly used proper Brooks Brothers black patent leather formal shoes. Don't get caught up in the common and venal rationalizations about wearing your shiny cap toes and hoping they are ok and that no one notices that you have feet of clay, or at least informal calf.

Do the Right thing.

Wear the Right shoes.

9.5D. Length of sole: 12 inches Width of sole: 4 7/16 inches.

Happy to answer all questions.


----------



## crs

HUNTINGTON BLAZER SOLD

Huntington 3/2 sack blazer. Shoulders 17 1/4, pits 20, length from bottom of collar 29 1/2, sleeve 23 3/4. $35 shipped CONUSA.



















Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit, old 346 label, 1/4 lined. Interior pocket label says Brooks Brothers Special Cutting with buyer's name and a date of 4/74. Shoulders 18, pits 22 1/4, length from bottom of collar 31, sleeve 23 1/2. Trouser waist 33 1/2 (not really any room to let out), inseam 30 3/8, outseam 41 1/8, cuffs 1 3/4. $65 shipped CONUASA.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

1. Cole Haan Made in US loafers, 9D. Excellent condition with little wear. Heel guard and toe guard have kept the soles in great condition. Leather lined. $32


2. NWT Ralph Lauren Polo flat front chinos. W36 L33.5. $30


3. Ralph Lauren Polo flat front herringbone pants. 55% linen, 45% cotton. Not cuffed, excellent condition. W38 L31.5. $26


----------



## Cardinals5

I have a rather unusual item today for the Thrift Exchange. You'll have to excuse the following description as I am completely unfamiliar with the proper terms for white tie rigs. I wish I had some events to wear this for since it fits me decently, but I've never had occasion for white tie.
(If this shouldn't be listed here someone shoot me a PM and I'll delete the posting)

Unknown bespoke white tie tailcoat (no labels anywhere on the tailcoat or trousers) and trousers in midnight blue with black grosgrain facings on the lapel and on the side of the trousers.

Quality: The quality is probably mediocre for white tie as it appears machine sewn, the buttons appear to be plastic (ribbed to match the lapels) and the trouser closure is two snap buttons.

Condition: Overall, quite good. There are no moth holes, snags, etc. One of the back buttons on the jacket has been replaced and therefore doesn't match. I would think one might want all new, higher quality buttons anyway. The more "significant" condition issue is a slight discoloration on the left lapel where it is folded over on the chest. I'm unsure if this is simply the result of time or something else. The mark is virtually unseen when wearing, but it might concern someone who wanted a perfect jacket. If it is a concern, new grosgrain could be applied by your tailor.

Measurements: I'm unsure how to measure the chest of the jacket since it's not supposed to close. I wear a 40R and I would consider this a touch tight, but then again I know that dress coats are supposed to fit quite closely. There is definite tightness across my back when reaching both my hands forward at the same time. Please take all this information into consideration if you're considering this rig.

Jacket
Chest: 40-42"
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24.5 + 2.5

Trousers (double reverse pleated). I wear 34x31 in trousers and these fit quite well with the understanding that the rise is siginificantly longer than normal trousers.

Outseam: 40.75
Inseam: 28 + 3.75
Rise: 14.25
Waist: 34 + 3.5

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img69.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat008.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat009.jpg/https://img242.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat010.jpg/
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat011.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat013.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat018.jpg/https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat019.jpg/
https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat021.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat022.jpg/https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat017.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*COMING TOMORROW: Several 3/2 sacks, more ties, Ben Silver cufflinks, and some lovely outerwear, including an Orvis fishing jacket (that has "Patrick" written all over it...), a Woolrich Mackinaw, a Harris Tweed short coat with wooden buttons, and a size 46 unworn Barbour International! My closets are being thoroughly purged....*

*NB: Normally, I c**an spell "herringbone"...*

*Five more tweeds! Including a lovely bespoke herringbone, and a houndstooth Harris Tweed with triple patch pockets from Junex of Sweden!*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Paymen*t: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, personal US checks, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurement*s: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*Offers-always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Houndstooth Harris Tweed by Junex!*

I love this jacket, but have to admit that it's just a bit too small. This is old-fashioned, and seriously bulletproof Harris Tweed. (Though please note that I do not advise testing this claim with actual bullets...) It's made by Junex, which is the high-end Swedish maker; they are by appointment to the King of Sweden.

This jacket has three patch pockets, and is fully canvassed; this last is obvious because the lining has come undone along a seam, exposing the canvassing. This would be a very easy fix, though-indeed, you can probably even do it yourself! There are NO issues with the tweed itself, although there is some weakness on the top buttonhole (shown).

*Asking $35*

I believe that this is around a 40R.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.5)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18.5

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats019.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats021.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats022.jpg/

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats023.jpg/

https://img299.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats020.jpg/

*2) Flecked tweed with patch pockets*

This is basic tweed sack, with patch pockets and leather buttons. It was made by Cordon of Philadelphia for Carrol Reed of New Hampshire. It looks like Donegal tweed, but I doubt that it is, as it lacks any Donegal identifying labels. A decent, serviceable weekend jacket which could use a dry clean to freshen it.

*Asking $22*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 18

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats039.jpg/

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats037.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats038.jpg/

*3) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

This used to fit me well, but my continued weight loss means this is just a bit roomy for me in the chest. That, and I just acquired two more tweeds from tonylumpkin and Benson, so this now needs to find a new home! 
It's half-lined, football buttons with patina, and has a single vent. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking $35*

I believe that this is around a 42L, but please check measurements.

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18.25

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets007.jpg/

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets008.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets009.jpg/

*4)** Bespoke herringbone by Sills, with working cuffs!*

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES ADDED BY REQUEST!*

This jacket's really lovely, which is why it hasn't appeared here until now. (It dates from my FatTweedy days!) Shockingly, this was built by Sills (tho' not for me) on December 8th, 1987-shockingly, as this could easily have been built last year. It's in excellent condition, is fully lined, has a dual vent, and I believe is fully canvassed. It has working surgeon's cuffs, too!

Please note that there's a slight flaw in the weft of the weave, which makes it look like there's a small spot on the lapel in the pictures. This is just part of the tweed!

*Asking $55*

This is around a 48R/L, but please see measurements.

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2 - but note that this has working cuffs)
Length: 31.75
Shoulder: 20

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills019.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets012.jpg/

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills018.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills017.jpg/

The weave on the lapel:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/

A small blemish on the interior lining (by the penny, placed for scale):

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills015.jpg/

*5) Normal Hilton sack for Alan Royce of Princeton*

This is a very nice, dark glen plaid sack jacket, made by Norman Hilton for Alan Royce of Princeton. It's fully lined, and single vented, and is in Excellent condition. The last picture shows the colourway the best; this is a primarily charcoal jacket, with light grey in the plaid, and stripes of red, blue, and green throughout. It's a much nicer jacket than my original pictures showed!

*Asking $35*

Tagged a 43L, and runs true to size:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2.25)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 19

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets019.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets020.jpg/

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets021.jpg/

*Additional picture for colour:*

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills014.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Bear Bryant got a new jacket and left it over at the house one night. I've held on to it for a while as a kind of souvenir, but I've got a signed copy of the Sugar Bowl goal line stand, so, I'll let you guys have at it.

Haspel for Battelstein's of Houston two button sack, hook vent, excellent condition.

$40 shipped.

Measures

Shoulder: 18"
Chest: 20"
Length: 30"
Sleeve:24 1/2"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/549ab5bc.jpg

In a similar vein, this beautiful summer weight 3/2 sack jacket with lots of nice hand stitching and mother of pearl buttons by Joseph D'Apolito & Son of Far Hills New Jersey. This is also a genuine vintage item in excellent like-new condition.

$40 shipped.

Measures

Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length: 30 1/4"
Sleeve: 25"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/6d6d2b1b.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ff9b4841.jpg

This most tradly Norman Hilton blazer appears to have been a favorite of its former owner; there is some obvious wear to the buttons and lining--and it's picked up some lint--but, as you would expect, the construction and fabric are tops. Given that it will need a fresh dry cleaning and minor repairs to the lining:

Sold!

Sized 40R.

Shoulders:18"
Chest: 22"
Length: 30 1/2"
Sleeve: 25" 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b6775fd6.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f99855f7.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/99adcf43.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/7f6f2aed.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b97c8341.jpg

I can also pick up these US made longwings by a maker called Robert's for someone for $30. The construction is good but the linings and insoles are man-made; the sock appears to be linen. They would make a good project for antiquing.

Sized 7 1/2 B/D. 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f239368b.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/a64344cc.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/8830c03c.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> This most tradly Norman Hilton blazer appears to have been a favorite of its former owner; there is some obvious wear to the buttons and lining--and it's picked up some lint--but, as you would expect, the construction and fabric are tops. Given that it will need a fresh dry cleaning and minor repairs to the lining:
> 
> $28 shipped.
> 
> Sized 40R.
> 
> Shoulders:18"
> Chest: 22"
> Length: 30 1/2"
> Sleeve: 25"


The race is ON - Coleman v. Trip English...who's going to nab this first???


----------



## Trip English

I'd like to thank my dear friends for alerting me to this most excellent find! The measurements are spot on. I have attempted to lay claim and will now wait to see if Coleman has been toiling in secret!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> MAKE AN OFFER ON THESE, WILL GIVE A CUT-RATE ON MULTI
> I HAVE TO SELL THESE...





































1. B.Altman's Repp: red,navy, yellow: SOLD
2. Greystone Ltd Repp: navy,green,red SOLD 
3. Brownstone Repp: grey,red,white $12
4. Jacobs Roberts Ltd: Navy, red, white SOLD
5. SOLD
6. Ben Silver Repp: navy, gold ON HOLD
7. J Crew thin repp: navy, green, yellow $12
8. BB Repp: subdued red $15
9. BB Linen brown dot $15
10. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo American Repp: $12
11. DL Seltz 17th Lancers Repp: $8

Plus S&H will be first class mail

PLEASE MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> MAKE AN OFFER ON THESE, WILL GIVE A CUT-RATE ON MULTI
> I HAVE TO SELL THESE...





































1. B.Altman's Repp: red,navy, yellow: SOLD
2. Greystone Ltd Repp: navy,green,red SOLD 
3. Brownstone Repp: grey,red,white $12
4. Jacobs Roberts Ltd: Navy, red, white SOLD
5. SOLD
6. Ben Silver Repp: navy, gold ON HOLD
7. J Crew thin repp: navy, green, yellow $12
8. BB Repp: subdued red $15
9. BB Linen brown dot $15
10. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo American Repp: $12
11. DL Seltz 17th Lancers Repp: $8

Plus S&H will be first class mail

PLEASE MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## chiamdream

Trip English said:


> I'd like to thank my dear friends for alerting me to this most excellent find! The measurements are spot on. I have attempted to lay claim and will now wait to see if Coleman has been toiling in secret!


I think there's enough material on this forum to justify a 40R patch pocket blazer thread. Congrats to whoever got this beautiful specimen.


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> I think there's enough material on this forum to justify a 40R patch pocket blazer thread. Congrats to whoever got this beautiful specimen.


Sounds good, I think I have three :devil: otherwise I would have snatched up that beautiful Hilton. Then again, I would have been on Coleman and Trip's hit list.


----------



## Trip English

It is with great regret that I must decline the purchase of the Norman Hilton blazer. It turns out that it's very deep green and not Navy. YOUR MOVE COLEMAN.


----------



## M. Charles

^PM sent on the green Norman Hilton blazer


----------



## M. Charles

CHRYSALIS English Town & Country Coat 38-40

An extremely well-made, durable, warm coat. Made in England, Chiltern model. New without tags, never worn. Retails for $1200 at O'Connells Clothing in Buffalo, NY. Raglan sleeve, loden collar. Approximate measurements: 47" chest; 34" length; 20" sleeve inseam from armpit to end of cuff. Quilted lining. This is one of their higher end models with tweed by Johnstons of Elgin. Asking $499 shipped in CONUS.

https://family.webshots.com/photo/2905753840104509546yuqEJC
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2352080560104509546RjaVQK
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2675548190104509546UQwPZD
https://family.webshots.com/photo/2880239210104509546KhGZmo


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

I gotta move these shoes, folks. I'm open to reasonable offers, too so don't be shy!

Allen-Edmonds Austin, black, size 9D

These are seasoned shoes, but far from dead. There are some scuffs on the toes, but a decent polish covers it up. 
$35 shipped

Vintage Sears Longwings, size 8D (no laces)

These are definitely pre-1990's, bearing the late 70's-80's rectangular Sears"logo in the heel. Uppers in excellent shape, normal wear to the soles and heels.
$25 shipped

Vintage Johnston and Murphy tassel loafers, burgundy size 9.5D 


These were kept in excellent shape by the former owner. Just slightly narrow for me.
$30 shipped

Johnston and Murphy Passports Driving Moc, brown, size 8.5D


Worn very, very sparingly, if even at all. I can't find any wear to the soles - all of the words on them are still fully legible. I think these tend to run a little on the short side, IMHO. 
$30 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tradly ties--and a Scottish tartan scarf!*

By popular request I've gone through my closets again this morning to find some more tradly ties to pass on!

*Prices include shipping in CONUS*. As before, I'll send one or more ties boxed, and single ties in a LARGE padded envelope. PayPal Personal payment is preferred, but not required--no extra fees for PayPal Goods payments. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Offers are welcome!

Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition.

*Please PM with interest!*

*Group A:*

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills001.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills002.jpg/

1) Robert Talbott, Ducks, 70/30 silk/poly. This has some minor marks on it, and so is FREE with another tie. 
2) Ancient Madder for the trad. (and now defunct) shop Roots. $20
3) John Comfort, Made in England for The English Shop of Princeton. (Also defunct!). $14

*Group B:*

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills006.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills007.jpg/

*Unless otherwise noted, all of these ties are Scottish wool. *

1) Lochcarron. Made in UK. $CLAIMED
2) Viyella by Reiss of New Haven. Genuine Viyella (55/45, wool/cotton), for Spauldings of Oak Park. The Viyella label is detached on one side, hence just CLAIMED
3) Lochmarl, Made in Scotland. Royal Stewart. CLAIMED 
4) Lochcarron. Macmillan. CLAIMED

*Group C:*

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills003.jpg/

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills004.jpg/

1) Rooster. Scottish lambswool. SLIGHTLY rumpled (not creased) from storage; needs a quick steam! CLAIMED

2) Michaelson's, made in the UK from Shetland wool. The back lapel is slightly creased, as shown. CLAIMED

3) Rooster "Heatherknit" tie. 65/35 mohair/wool. CLAIMED

*Group D:*

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills008.jpg/

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills010.jpg/

1) Lochcarron. Campbell of Breadalbane. CLAIMED 
2) Lochcarron. Hay.CLAIMED 
3) Lochcarron. Campbell. CLAIMED 
4) Tattersall. CLAIMED


*TARTAN SCARF:*

This was made in Scotland of Scottish lambswool by Murray Brothers. It measures 8.75" by 48", with a 3" fringe at each end. This would best suit a smaller trad.!

*CLAIMED*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills012.jpg/

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills011.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS ON THESE REMAINING ITEMS*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, plaid jacket. SOLD

Another immaculate 3/2 sack tweed jacket, this one a Southwick for Jack Harper. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +3", shoulders 19" and length 31" boc. This is a gorgeous deep blue with verticle lines of red, green and paler blue. Asking $47.50 *>>NOW $39.50* in CONUS.

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/2south.jpg/
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/2south1.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/2south2.jpg/https://img198.imageshack.us/i/2south4.jpg/https://img38.imageshack.us/i/2south3.jpg/

This one is an absolutely stunning jacket by Hickey Freeman, unfortunately it is a darted 2-button. For those that are willing to make those concessions, it is full canvassed with hand sewn button holes and also in immaculate condition. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" p-to-p, sleeves 25" +2", shoulders 19.5" and length 31.25". Asking $77.50 *>>NOW $62.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid.jpg/
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid1.jpg/https://img36.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid2.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid3.jpg/

And...a couple pair of shoes.

These are Hanover L.B.Sheppard burgundy, shell cordovan, plain toe bluchers in size 8.5 D. SOLD

And, finally, a pair of vintage Bostonian punch cap toes, size 10.5 D, in black. These are probably 40 to 50 years old, but the leather is incredibly soft and supple. There is plenty of wear remaining in the soles and heels and there is no drying to the linings or uppers. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/bosw.jpg/
https://img7.imageshack.us/i/bos2f.jpg/https://img444.imageshack.us/i/bos3.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 46 (fits small): Barbour International Jacket in superb condition!*

I purchased this for myself about a year ago from its original owner who wore it two or three times, and then I shrunk out of it before I wore it.  It's been hanging in my wardrobe since then, as I'm reluctant to part with it, but the time has now come...

This coat is pretty much AS NEW. However, it DOES have two minor, minor flaws: The original owner wrote the initial "R" by the inside lapel, and there's some very minor pilling of the cotton lining. Otherwise, this is as new--as far as I know the belt has never even been unbuckled.

This is a size 46, but Internationals tend to run slightly small as they are real motorbike jackets, so this should fit a 44 perfectly. I'm a large 40/slim 42, and I wear my size 46 NATO issued International pretty much all the time, and while it's slightly too large it doesn't swamp me.

Please note that this is a SIZED International, and NOT one of the cheaper versions sold as a S, M, L, XL. Please also note that this is NOT one of the fashion versions of this jacket, and is Made in England. 
Information on the International can be found here:

Here's an independent review:

https://www.webbikeworld.com/r3/barbour-international/

*It features:*

*Men's heavyweight 8-oz. waxed cotton motorcycle jacket fends off moisture and wind.
*Pure cotton tartan lining offers warmth and an easy fit. 
*Solid brass front zip with studded closure
*Studded cuffs
*Waxed-cotton belt
*Four large flap-over pockets, one of which is angled for easy access while in the saddle. 
*Soft corduroy collar. 
*Four exterior pockets; one interior pocket.

The retail on this jacket is $419, pus shipping. *I'm asking $235, shipped and insured in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. PayPal personal payment is preferred, but not required; no extra charge for Goods payments.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/barbourinternational007.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/barbourinternational008.jpg/

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/barbourinternational010.jpg/

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/barbourinternational014.jpg/

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/barbourinternational016.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/barbourinternational013.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/barbourinternational012.jpg/


----------



## Coleman

M. Charles said:


> ^PM sent on the green Norman Hilton blazer


You monster!

 Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## M. Charles

Coleman said:


> You monster!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy.


Sorry. I'll let you know if it doesn't fit me.


----------



## Bermuda

Just got this camelhair blazer from ebay...TOO SMALL!!! it's about a 44R I believe....here are the measurements: LENGTH 31, SHOULDER TO SHOULDER 20, PIT TO PIT 26, SLEEVE FROM PIT 18 1/2, SLEEVE FROM SHOULDER 26
I've never worn this and it is brand new! I will sell it for 25$ including shipping in the CONUS! I accept paypal....PM if interested


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Gentlemen, prepare for a sizable clearance from me in the next day or so; I have a feeling some of these items are getting lost on back pages, and I need to turn them over to fund the repair of my beloved bullhide chukkas which are now langouring on the cobbler's shelf. Most of these items will be relists, please make offers if there is something you really want. Jackets, suits, trousers, sweaters, and some shoes.

Here's a sweater for now:
Brooks Brothers 100% merino wool size L, brand new.

$25 shipped.


----------



## Jack1425

Loving the tartan ties from "the Don".. They went so fast I think it left me a tad cross eyed. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

*A $55 Barbour!*

*Price drop to $55!*



TweedyDon said:


> I've decided in my current mood of purging that my size 44 Barbour Burghley must go, since it's now too big for me.
> 
> This is a great coat, although it does need a re-wax; it also has two small tears, one on the arm, and one by the hem, and it has wear to the topes of the pockets (under the flaps). I'll include with it Barbour repair materials to fix these issues, and a Barbour enamel badge, if you'd like it!
> 
> I'm asking just *$60, shipped in CONUS*--which is about the cheapest Barbour in this condition you'll see!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/dsc01741m.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/dsc01742d.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/dsc01747z.jpg/
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/dsc01746j.jpg/
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/dsc01744r.jpg/


----------



## Congresspark

Someone should help Tweedy Don reallocate closet space by moving those Barbours. In my opinion, that Burghley is a great buy; I have a Beaufort much closer to "wear it until it shreds" condition, and it's still a very useful jacket. Given the price for a new one, this would be a good way to try out a Barbour and see if you like the waxed cotton ethos. And I'd be strongly tempted by that International, if I hadn't already placed an order for a Filson foul weather jacket for some travel this year.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Four 3/2 sacks! Sizes c.40--43.*

*I have four classic 3/2 sacks to pass along!*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, personal US checks, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*Offers-always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers! *

*1) 42L Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack*

I bought this here some months ago, and since I've yet to wear it I decided that I'd give somewhere else the chance of it. It's simply gorgeous, and in superb condition; there are no flaws at all that I can detect. It's a beautiful 3/2 tweed sack with a lovely lapel roll, hook vent, and patch pockets. It's Made in the USA, quarter-lined, and canvassed. This is a really wonderful jacket... so it won't be subject to much discounting, I'm afraid!

I paid $50, so, given shipping costs, I'm asking for $60.

Tagged 42L and runs true to size.

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25.5 (+3)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18.5

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets015.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets016.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets017.jpg/

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets018.jpg/

*2) 40R Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack*

*Claimed, thank you!*

*3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer.*

The exterior of this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, although there's a small and hard-to-find mark on the front (shown). It does have a tear in the lining at the cuff (which looks in my picture MUCH worse than it is!) but this should be an easy fix for even a minimally competent dry-cleaner tailor. It's a 3/2 sack with a hook vent and patch pockets. It's also fully lined. Overall, I'd say that this was Very Good.

*Asking $30*

This is tagged 43R, and seems to run true to size.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2.75)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 18.75

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats001.jpg/

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats005.jpg/

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats002.jpg/

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats007.jpg/

*4) JAB 3/2 sack navy hopsack blazer*

This was made when JAB made things well! This is a decent workhorse nay blazer, with a decent lapel roll and patch pockets. This is Very Good/Excellent condition, although it does have some loose stitching by the vent (shown).

*Asking $30*

This is c.40S.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 22 (+2.5)
Length: 29
Shoulder: 18

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets024.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets025.jpg/

Loose stitches under vent in the interior:

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets026.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Usually a Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack would get all my attention, but that Brookstweed is fantastic. I'm quite pleased that it won't fit me so I don't have to be tempted - someone should grab that beauty.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Summer's around the corner y'all, and I've gotten the pickings of poplins.

Today:

A gorgeous olive Haspel poplin sack suit, which, by comparison to the vintage Brooks posted the other day, has an even finer hand. Overall condition is excellent, there is slight discoloration to one of the front pocket linings.

$65 shipped.

Size, by my guess, about a 42-43R. Please check the measurements.

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 22 1/2"
Length: 31 1/2"
Sleeve: 26"

Trousers waist: 17 1/2"
Outseam: 40"
Inseam: 29 1/2"(no cuffs)








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/befaa8fa.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. SOLD****** Big Lot O' Ties. Brands include Brooks Basics, Robert Talbott, Nautica, Hilfiger, Polo Ralph Lauren, Hardy Amies, JAB, and others. The tie on the lower right has a pulled thread which I noticed after taking the photo. I will include two other ties to make up for it. $25 for the group. This is a giveaway, I don't want to bother with selling the best of these seperately.


2. Big Lot O' Medium Shirts. All long sleeve, no problems with any of them, except that the lt blue shirt has a couple of bleached out spots on its right collar. The BB's appear to be NWOT. If the LE tattersall is too small for you I will substitute a Nantucket buttondown which is 16-33. $30 for the group.



3. Bostonian Classics captoes, brown, 12M, tiny scratch on one toe. Excellent condition. $30


4. Brooks Brothers Makers silk tie. Second picture gets the color. 3.75 width, length 58 $12
5. Reis of New Haven repp silk tie. 3.25 width, length 58. $12
Take them both for $18
]

6. Robert Talbott cotton shirt, 16x35, material is a herringbone weave, excellent condition. $15


7. LL Bean Saddle Shoes. 12C, true to size. Leather lined. These are quality shoes. Excellent condition. $28


8. Brooks Brothers non-iron LS buttondown slim fit. XL. $14
[/quote]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The olive Brooks Brothers poplin sack two-piece (40S) posted two pages back is sold. 
Thank you!

The lovely Haspel olive sack above is still up for the taking.


----------



## TweedyDon

The handcut suede Mackinaw (from a couple of weeks ago!) has now been claimed.

Coming tomorrow: A Woolrich Mackinaw in size 44, and a Schott peacoat in size 42. Both will be priced to move!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on 32's goodies!*

*Price drops!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have some more lovely items from 32rollandrock to pass along!*
> 
> *Shipping: *All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *Payment: *PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements: *All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!* (I don't receive emails sent through AAAC)
> 
> *1)**H. Freeman &Son suit*
> 
> This is a beautiful suit in a lovely olive mini-herringbone weave with subtle blue and rust pinstripes running through it. It's a standard 2-button, darted suit, but the trousers have buttons for suspenders! They're also uncuffed, but pleated. The jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is c.44L, but please check measurements:
> 
> *Jacket:*
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 27.5 (+1.5)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 18.5
> Inseam: 34.5 (+3)
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc02067aw.jpg/
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dsc02068m.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/dsc02069t.jpg/
> 
> *2) 46L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is lovely, and I really wish that it fit me&#8230;. It's a 3/2 sack jacket in brown herringbone Harris Tweed, made by Sheffield & Leeds for Roberts Bros. of Springfield, IL. It's half-lined, has a single vent, and is Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $38*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Tagged 46L and runs true to size.
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc02045r.jpg/
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/dsc02046lf.jpg/
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/dsc02048f.jpg/
> 
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/dsc02047.jpg/
> 
> *3) C. 42R Moore's Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! It's Made in Canada for Moore's, and is a dark brown herringbone. It's fully lined, single vented, and in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> Tagged 42R, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049k.jpg/
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050x.jpg/
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02052t.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02051wn.jpg/
> 
> *4) Cashmere overcoat*
> 
> My pictures don't do this coat justice! It's a lovely camel/fawn coloured coat-my pictures are terribly washed out. It's 100% cashmere, and is very thick and heavy. It was made by Beckwith for The Regiment Shop, is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs. It does have some easily-repaired flaws: The lining at the top of the vent needs repair, the label needs to be reattached, and it would be wise to resew the cuff buttons. There's also some minor wear to the fabric and some marking in the inside of the external pockets (one of which has an internal change pocket!) It's in overall Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $50*
> 
> I would estimate this at a 42R.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 39.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02059na.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02060y.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02063r.jpg/
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/dsc02062c.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02064x.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02066v.jpg/
> 
> *5) Tweed overcoat*
> 
> Another item from 32 that I wished fit me-but it's just a bit too short! This is a lovely black and white basketweave tweed with flecks of pumpkin orange throughout. It's half lined, and also has a zip-in liner. It has raglan sleeves and a single vent. It has some fabric weakness by the top button, and two small holes in the zip-in liner (both shown). Overall, it's in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I estimate this as being c. 40R/L
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 18 (+1.5) (measured under the arm along the seam)
> Shoulder: Raglan
> Length: 45
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc02053a.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc02056t.jpg/
> 
> https://img176.imageshack.us/i/dsc02055m.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02054b.jpg/
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc02058y.jpg/
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/dsc02057l.jpg/


----------



## TradMichael

All prices include CONUS Priority shipping. As ever, offers and trades welcome.

Old Brooks Brothers "346" blazer. This is an excellent quality, classic BB jacket. Three buttons on the sleeves. Tag inside dated 07 1982; also tagged 42 Regular but I think it was taken in because the jacket seems a tad smaller than that---please see measurements:

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23.5"
Length (bottom of collar): 30.5"

Asking $35

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/823461.jpg/https://img36.imageshack.us/i/823462.jpg/

Vintage trad: Southwick 3/2 dark navy sports coat, single vent, 2 button sleeves, in wonderful shape. For Bunce Brothers, which as mentioned before on AAAC was located in the first shopping mall in the country. Incredible houndstooth lining. 1949 union tag. This was an estate find and the wooden hanger has left a slight woody mark in the lining by the shoulder that may come out with a dry cleaning but won't be seen anyway. Otherwise this jacket is impeccable, very trad and very high quality. No size tag but estimating about a 40/41; see measurements:

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: ~23.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): ~29.5".

Asking $32

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/sws2.jpg/https://img705.imageshack.us/i/sws1.jpg/https://img188.imageshack.us/i/sws3.jpg/

Viyella vest, Scottish wool button-down by Jantzen, Woven in Scotland
& Made in Canada, very likely 1950s vintage. Colors are black, medium
brown, goldenrod yellow, gunship gray---the colors in the pics show
accurate on my monitor. Tagged L. A bit too small for someone who is a
42, so I'm thinking it would fit a 38-40 well: measures 20" across at
the waist, 26" length.

Sold

https://img91.imageshack.us/i/jantz3.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/jantz2.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/jantz1.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Another Big Lot O' Ties. The first BLOT sold in about a second and had more people in line. So here is another chance. This one is chock full of tradly goodness. Robert Talbott x 2, Gant, Nowell's (a nice Raleigh, NC men's store), Salvatore Ferragamo, Nautica, etc. 9 ties for $25.


----------



## Connemara

is anyone looking to unload 9.5D shoes? Please PM me if so!


----------



## Jovan

Conne: If I'm not mistaken there's been a few between your last post and now.


----------



## andcounting

Ok, after constant lurking, a few remarks here and there, and a thorough read of many threads including colemans warning to newbies... I have figured out the perfect way to earn trad stripes - sell awesome stuff! Here are a few pieces of evidence in the case of my thrift store addiction:








Brooks Brothers Green 3/2 sack blazer compete w/ 2 on sleeve, single vent. Pit to pit - 21.5, Shoulders - 19, Length - 31. Spots from camera - not on jacket. 45 shipped.

Next:



















Hart Schaffner Marx 3/2 sack blue blazer, unlined, great for upcoming 
warmer weather. 3/2 sack blazer compete w/ 2 on sleeve, single vent. Pit to pit - 21.5, Shoulders - 18.5, Length - 32. Spots from camera - not on jacket. Left sock not included. 40 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

Welcome andcounting. A stellar first posting in the thrift exchange showing your trad credentials :icon_cheers: and a good sense of humor about the sock (I do that myself, but crop out my feet :icon_smile_big

As a suggestion to help prospective buyers, you will probably want to include sleeve length measurements and indicate whether your "length" is a measurement from the bottom or top of the collar.


----------



## Jovan

andcounting: You may want to include sleeve length measurements. Many (including myself) will not buy without knowing that.


----------



## andcounting

Cardinals5 said:


> Welcome andcounting. A stellar first posting in the thrift exchange showing your trad credentials :icon_cheers: and a good sense of humor about the sock (I do that myself, but crop out my feet :icon_smile_big
> 
> As a suggestion to help prospective buyers, you will probably want to include sleeve length measurements and indicate whether your "length" is a measurement from the bottom or top of the collar.


Man, 2 of those face things! Sweet.

Sleeves on the brooks and HSF jackets above are 25". Length is from the bottom of the collar.

Look at how much work this is already becoming! Man... what have I done?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Gentlemen--and rogues--this Brooks Brothers 3-piece navy sack suit speaks for itself. Condition is excellent.

$110 shipped conus.

Sized 41LG 35W.

Measures:

Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Chest (ptp): 21 1/2"
Length: 32 1/4"
Sleeves: 25 1/2"

Vest (ptp): 23"

Trousers Waist: 18 1/2"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 31" 
Cuffs: 1 3/4"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/eb6be112.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/66748d60.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/2a73d59a.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

FINALLY getting around to posting all the stuff I've amassed that hasn't been traded or on hold for someone. All the stuff I've previously posted is still available, for the most part, and I'll accept offers - I'll do a big clearing post at some point but tonight I've only got the strength to do the new stuff!

All prices include US shipping, and I ALWAYS love to hear about possible trades! I'm a 48L, 40-42 waist, 11E, XL/XXL depending on the item. Payment is via Paypal unless we work something else out in advance, personal payment is GREATLY appreciated but not required. A new addition: clickable thumbnails! Please don't hesitate to click through and/or ask questions about anything you may be interested in. Thanks!

To start things off- a FREE ITEM! This is one of my personal items that I don't wear anymore, and while it's not all that super-premium, I will include it for free with any purchase (other than the ties, because of shipping). I ask that you not take this if you have no use for it, so someone who might be able to use it can.

FREE WITH PURCHASE: Brooks Brothers 17 / 34/35 pointed collar white shirt. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. 346 brand, but this was purchased in the 1999-2000 timeframe IIRC, so it may or may not be "good" 346. I am the original owner. 


1.Harris Tweed by Stanley Blacker - p2p 22, sleeves 24.5, shoulders 18, length 30.5. Brown, "football" buttons ( I think that's what TweedyDon calls them) great shape, everything's there. $36



2. Brooks Brothers Elliot twill pleated khakis, tagged 36/32, measure 36 waist, length 31, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up. $26.



3. Brioni Cannes pants - yeah, not very trad, but it's the only thing I've got so here it is. Tagged 36R, measures 36 waist, 2 inches to let, 29.5 long, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1.5 inch turned up. $40



4. Oxxford Windsor Flannels pants, labeled 36 short BUT MEASURE 38 WAIST! 28.5 inches long, yes, they're short. 0.75 inches turned up inside, so not much lengthening possible. Amazing pants, as with everything from Oxxford. $30 in consideration of the length.



5. Bill's Khakis M2P - Khaki - 36 waist, inseam 30.5, cuffed, 1.5 folded up inside. These are the heavy twill pants that take a lickin' and keep on tickin'! You know what they are, you want them, so go ahead and PM me! $36



6. Bill's Khakis M2P - BRITISH Khaki - 34 waist, inseam 32, NO CUFFS, 2.5 inches folded up inside so you could do cuffs or lengthen as you wish. The 32 is probably long enough for most 34-waisters, so cuffs are definitely possible. Same great twills as above, you know you want these! $36



7. Oxxford Celticaire 2 button brown "tweedy" jacket. There's a little microchecking going on, some blue if you look VERY closely. Horn buttons, all present. Marked 41 Onwentsia. P2P 21, sleeves 23 +2", shoulders 18.5, length 30 (bottom of collar to bottom of hem). As you'd expect from Oxxford, this is beautifully constructed. As you might NOT expect, it's in beautiful untouched shape! One pocket was still partly sewn shut until I managed to be a [email protected]$$ and force it open while checking. Not many of these out there at all - the fabric has a great feel to it, but no indication of what it is, and they're apparently quite rare to run across. Some stuff I've found indicates they may date from the 60's-70's, so finding one in this shape so untouched is even rarer. $80? Black original Oxxford hanger MAY be included, depending on what we work out!




8. Brooks Brothers Makers 1818 dark glen plaid 3 roll 2 suit with flat front pants (there is a crease on the fronts from drycleaners, but it should come right out (I could press it out with my hand) and is NOT sharp). Tagged a 40 regular, 34 waist. Inside front pocket sizing tag is coming loose, but this doesn't affect anything else in any way - just the "papery" tag. Measurements: Jacket: P2P 21, sleeves 23.5 inches + 2.5" available, shoulders 18", length 30.5. Pants: Waist 35 + 1.5" to let, inseam 29.5, 1.75 inch cuffs and 1.25 folded under (those numbers are not typos, just unusual). This is VERY tradly unless I'm somehow mistaken, and in a very useful size - asking $65 for it to start.




9. Brooks Brothers Made in England duffel toggle coat. 65% wool, 25% polyester, 10% nylon. Tagged XL. As you can see, the grey exterior reveals a lovely green plaid interior! Unvented, button adjustable hood, no zip/button collar of any kind. ALL horn-shaped toggles & leather loops are present and intact and in BEAUTIFUL condition. Essentially no wear, even the leather isn't cracking or peeling or any of the "old leather" signs. I'm new to measuring this type of coat, but I gave it my best shot - pit to pit is around 26 inches. It fits snugly on me, and I wear a 48L suit. The length from the bottom of the hood to the bottom of the hem is 39 inches. These are really nice coats, and in some demand - Unfortunately, I did pay a premium price for this, and I'm asking $110 shipped, still a steal considering these go for $160+ on the Bay!




10. Brooks Brothers tan unlined trench coat. This does NOT have the zip-in lining or hood, it's just an unlined trench coat. Everything is there, nothing is loose - even the back vent button is still there. The belt and sleeve "belts" are all there, each has the leather buckle in great shape. No missing buttons, one extra button still sewn into the jacket. This is such fun to play with, all the smartly-designed buttons and buckles and nifty little features! Sadly, I can't wear it very well over a suit, and wearing it over normal clothes might be just a tad odd, though it fits! Tagged 42 Regular. Measures, as above, pit to pit 26, length 46 inches. $50 shipped - spring rainy season is almost upon us! I might keep it to use during that season myself, so don't get complacent - message me today!



11. Ties - from left to right, J. Crew 100% silk, Nantucket Traders 100% cotton, El Denver - Los Wigwam Weavers hand woven wool. Nice assortment of materials and styles - the J. Crew in particular is very nice. Take ALL THREE FOR JUST $40!


12. Last, but definitely not least - Alden Leisure Handsewn Moccasins in 10B. This is model 984, burgundy calfskin. This is the real deal, and they're in very nice shape to boot. Maybe a pair of old Weejuns is slightly more trad, but not by much! Could likely be perfect for a 9-9.5D - they just aren't big enough for me, or I'd be adding them to my collection! They're in pretty nice shape - I didn't even polish them for the pictures, just brushed. The gold Alden stamping is still 95% visible - just a bit of the top of the logo is faded on each shoe. Has "280" written twice on the sole of each - sadly this has NO relationship to the price I paid for them, so I think it was some identifying number, perhaps at an auction or similar. Shoe trees are not included, but can be negotiated for. Would really love to trade these, but will sell for something in the range of $75.






So remember - I love trades, message me if you're interested in anything and we can talk, and don't forget about the free BB shirt with purchase! Okay, that's enough for tonight! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

Still available and price drop



Cardinals5 said:


> Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, used condition.
> 
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Length: 29.75
> Sleeves: 23.75 + 2
> 
> Price: $25.00
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/stuffs018.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/stuffs019.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuffs020.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Still available and price drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Rockingham Clothes for Belk (Columbia, SC) 3/2 sack sport coat. Almost an irridescent green with reddish-brown pattern. Hook vent. Feels like worsted wool, but no tag.
> 
> Tagged: No tagged size, but fits like a 42/44R
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 45
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Sleeves: 24.5 +2.5
> Length: 30
> 
> Price: $23.50
> https://img246.imageshack.us/i/stuff1010.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/stuff1013.jpg/https://img121.imageshack.us/i/stuff1014.jpg/
> 
> Hathaway Madras shirt (nice and schlubby madras). Short sleeve. Made in India.
> 
> Tagged: Large
> Chest: 46
> 
> Price: $15.00
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/stuff1016.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/stuff1017.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers "346" Outlet madras (not as schlubby as the Hathaway). Short sleeves. Made in India.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 48
> 
> Price: 15.00
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/stuff1018.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/stuff1019.jpg/
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff1024.jpg/
> Gitman Brothers shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Slight spread collar.
> 
> Tagged: 16x34
> Neck: 16
> Sleeves: 33
> Chest: 46
> 
> Price: $15.00
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/stuff1028.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/stuff1029.jpg/
> 
> Gitman Brothers light flannel. 100% cotton. Made in USA.
> 
> Tagged: L
> Chest: 48
> Neck: 16.5
> Sleeves: 33.5
> 
> Price: $15.00
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/stuff1032.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/stuff1034.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Still available and price drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers "346" (the good one) 3/2 sack suit. The suit has all the trad fixin's and has the vestigal button hole higher up on the lapel for a great look. 100% wool.
> 
> Color: The suit is a mid-gray with whitish and orangish stripes.
> 
> Tagged: 43R
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 45
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 24 +2
> Length: 30.5
> 
> Trousers - flat front
> Waist: 38
> Outseam: 41
> Inseam: 29
> Cuffs: 1.75
> 
> Price: $40.00 or make offer
> https://img222.imageshack.us/i/stuff3016.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuff3017.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/stuff3019.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff3020.jpg/
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/stuff3011.jpg/
> 
> Granger Owings 3/2 sack suit in charcoal with an extremely subtle red and blue windowpane. Very nice quality. 100% wool.
> 
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeves: 24.5 +2
> 
> Trousers - flat front
> Waist: 36
> Outseam: 42
> Inseam: 31.25
> Rise: 12
> Cuffs: 1.5
> 
> Price: $40.00 or make offer
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/stuff3021.jpg/https://img517.imageshack.us/i/stuff3022.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/stuff3023.jpg/https://img46.imageshack.us/i/stuff3024.jpg/
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/stuff3031.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/stuff3032.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Still available and price drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Tie Sale - not all tradly, but nice quality. If you'd like better pictures, please PM me and I'll accommodate you as quickly as I can.
> 
> 1. All ties in perfect condition - worn, but no snags, etc.
> 
> 2. Prices: All ties are $10.00 (except knits = $6), which includes domestic shipping in a USPS Priority Mail small flat rate box (except the knits, which will ship in a padded envelope), but doesn't including tracking.
> 
> 3. Prices after the first tie:
> 1 tie = $10
> 2 ties: $17
> 3 ties: $23
> 4 or more (contact me for price)
> 
> 1. Genesis. Handmade in USA. 100% silk, 4"
> 2. Zianetti. Handmade in China. 100% silk, 4"
> 3. Raleigh for Rush Wilson. 75/25 silk/poly, 3.5"
> 4. (Specially made for) Naval War College. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3.75" (I want this to go to someone who either attended the War College or at least is/was in the Navy)
> 5. Cambridge Collection. 25/75 silk/poly. 3 3/8"
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/ties011.jpg/
> 
> 6. Black cotton knit (no maker) 2"
> 7. Private Club. Tan wool knit 2"
> 8. Wembley. Cream cotton knit 2.25"
> 9. Cambridge Classics. Blue-gray wool knit 2"
> 10. Carter Holmes blackwatch. 50/50 wool/poly. 3 1/8
> 11. Scotland House. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. 3"
> https://img171.imageshack.us/i/ties012.jpg/
> 
> 12. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 4
> 13. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 3.75
> 14. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 4
> 15. J Crew, 100% silk, Made in Canada, 4
> 16. Andrews Ties (NY), 100% silk, Made in Italy, 3.5
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/ties014.jpg/
> 
> 17. SOLD
> 18. SOLD
> 19. SOLD
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ties019.jpg/
> 
> 20. BB (outlet) 346, 100% silk, Made in USA, 4
> 21. BB BFS(?) 100% silk, handmade in USA, 3.75
> 22. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
> 23. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
> 24. PRL. 100% silk, Made by Hand in USA, 3.75
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/ties020.jpg/
> 
> 25. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
> 26. BB Makers, 100% silk (ribbed), made in USA, 4
> 27. -- Withdrawn --
> 28. SOLD
> 29. SOLD
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/ties024.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*American Classics! 42 Schott peacoat; 44 Woolrich Mackinaw*

*Both claimed--thank you!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Alps grey ragg wool sweater from a few pages back and the hand tailored Joseph D'Apolito & Son light cotton gth sack on the previous page have been claimed.


----------



## AlanC

Part 1 of 2 today. Next, 3 tweeds, a sportcoat, a navy suit and a PRL duster coat!

*SOLD* Robert Kirk Ltd tie (Cable Car Clothiers)
$18 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*SOLD* John Comfort tie
Made in England
$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*SOLD* Jos. A Bank black wool knit tie
Made in USA
$12 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2030/img2744x.jpg

SOLD pending payment *Brooks Brothers* belts
Size:30
Made in USA

The black has a lizard grain, the brown has an alligator grain. These are in excellent overall condition, and provide an instant dress belt wardrobe. I would like to sell these two together.

$40 for both delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal payment




























*SOLD* Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater vest
Tagged Size: Medium (fits like a small/extra small)
Could use a freshening up cleaning (dry cleaning or hand wash)
Chest pit to pit: 18"
Length: 24"

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal payment


----------



## AlanC

Take the BB navy suit, the BB tweed and the Southwick tweed for $150 delivered!

*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 navy sack suit
Tagged size:36R, but measures more like a 38/39R
Plain front trousers, no cuffs, but plenty of length to cuff for most.
A wardrobe staple

$90 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 20.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 17.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

Waist, side to side: 16" (+1" to let)
Inseam: (31 1/8" + 1.75" to let)

https://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3698/img2789l.jpg

 

*Southwick* tweed 3/2 sack
Tagged Size: 39R
Seam separation at vent on the interior. Easy fix, or simply wear as-is.

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
Shoulder: 17"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"



















*SOLD* Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack
Tagged Size: 39R

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 17.5""
Length from bottom of collar: 30"










*Orvis* Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
Tagged Size: 46L
Made in England

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 19.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"



















*Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack sportcoat
Estimated size: 40/41S
Probably a silk blend

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 29"



















*Polo RL* duster/overcoat
Tagged Size: Medium (should work for a Large)
Heavy cotton canvas shell with wool lining. Great details!
Something like this from Polo would cost a fortune off the rack.

$90 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

Chest, pit to pit: 25.25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.25" (sleeves fit longer than measured due to wide shoulders)
Sleeve from middle of collar (measured like a shirt sleeve): 35.25"
Shoulder: 22" 
Length from bottom of collar: 48"










 https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img2810c.jpg/ https://img705.imageshack.us/i/img2845z.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> *Polo RL* duster/overcoat
> Tagged Size: Medium (should work for a Large)
> Heavy cotton canvas shell with wool lining. Great details!
> Something like this from Polo would cost a fortune off the rack.


Great coat, find one in an L/XL and trade me for the BB coats I've got :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

TheWGP said:


> Great coat, find one in an L/XL and trade me for the BB coats I've got :icon_smile_big:


Check the measurements. I think it would work for a L/XL. I'm usually a M but this one swallows me up.


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> Check the measurements. I think it would work for a L/XL. I'm usually a M but this one swallows me up.


Yeah, it's close all right, but I'm right on the border between XL and XXL usually so this coat is very odd! For example, I'm actually thinking the shoulders may be *too* wide and have no idea how to evaluate the sleeves because of that. Shame you're not closer, I'd love to try it on!


----------



## AlanC

Just added this measurement, which should help:

Sleeve from middle of collar (measured like a shirt sleeve): 35.25"


----------



## dwebber18

almost seems like that coat with fit me, a 50L. Well except for my 38" sleeves


----------



## TweedyDon

*IC: NWT Filson 257; NIB Smythson wallet*

Admittedly these aren't really thrift exchange items, but they're well-priced, and someone here might like them... Anyway, I'd like to gauge the level of interest in these two items before I take pictures and post them up, so if you are interested at these prices, *or would like to make an offer (especially on the Smythson wallet)*, please PM me! 

Also, if you'd like to buy these at these prices (and both of these items are priced to move) I'll post pictures of the actual items prior to accepting your cash! 

Both of these items were bought new, by me, for my own use.... But I didn't use either of them!

*Prices include boxed shipping with delivery confirmation and insurance in CONUS.*

*1) Filson 257 in green.*

This bag doesn't need much introduction. This is brand new, never used, and has all of its original tags still attached. It retails for $260, Crane's has it for $234 (the lowest I've found it).

I bought this for my own use, but I stuck to my Filson backback for casual use, and just after buying this bought a Filson Field satchel from swb120 which I use for work. So, this has been languishing!

Asking $190 PayPal goods payment, or $185 PayPal personal payment, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*2) Smythson wallet*

This is Smythson's top-of-the-line wallet, retailing for $410 plus shipping. It can be seen here:

https://www.smythson.com/SmythsonSite...WP-1000291.htm

This wallet is new, in its original box, with its original tissue-paper wrapping--it even comes complete with the cardboard inserts that Smythson places inside its wallets, as I never took these out. the only flaw is that the box has some minor creasing on the top from storage. The wallet is perfect. Like the Filson 257, this was quickly superseded after purchase by a rival wallet!

Asking $210 PayPal Goods payment, or $200 personal payment, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. *Offers are very welcome on this!*


----------



## crs

Hilton suit, Madras shirt, A-E Delray sold.

SOLD: Norman Hilton vintage 2-button sack, Sheep on Weathervane label, marked as 42R by NH. A tone lighter than navy, but a little bluer than the blueish-gray suits Pete Campbell wears on Mad Men. Pleated trousers has suspender buttons that say "Norman Hilton." Shoulders 18.5, pits 22, length from bottom of collar 30.5, sleeve 24 3/8. Trouser waist 36 with very little room to let out, inseam 29.5, outseam 39.5, cuffs 1 3/8. $75 shipped CONUSA.



















SOLD: Land's End Madras shirt, size large, made in India. $15 shipped CONUSA










Allen-Edmonds Delray, 9.5 D. $35 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

Bills m1 pleated, no cuffs, no room to lengthen. Marked 35, I measure 35.5 waist, 27 3.4 inseam, 37 7/8 outseam. $30 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## TradMichael

*Drops*

As always, Priority CONUS shipping included and very open to offers & trades.

Polo by Ralph Lauren 100% cotton size L long sleeved two pocket plaid oxford, soft,colorful, and in beautiful shape. $10.50

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/polo3c.jpg/https://img705.imageshack.us/i/polo2y.jpg/

Cape Isle navy sweater, tagged size L. Made in USA. Excellent shape with no flaws save twin pulls on the right sleeve that are not very noticeable. $12

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape2q.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape1.jpg/

Silk "Mad Men" ties, all in great shape with very little wear. Widest width (in pictured order) 3.25", 2.9", 2.25". The first tie still has its original 1960-era price tag ... of $18.50! Take them all, boxed, for that price.$18.50

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/madties2.jpg/https://img692.imageshack.us/i/madties1.jpg/

Finally, I still have a few Allen Edmonds & Florsheims in smaller, odd sizes (7.5EEE and 8D, IIRC), at least one pair is probably new, that I'd like to pass on to good homes---PM with interest.


----------



## crs

TIES SOLD

Madras belt, two Madras ties.

Belt is 50" (marked XL) O-ring for Barrons-Hunter of Charlottesville. No indication of country of manufacture. $20 shipped CONUSA.

Tie in middle is 3", Lord & Taylor label, says 100% cotton India Madras. $15 shipped CONUSA.

Tie on right is 3.5" by Robert Talbott for defunct NJ men's store Roots. No indication where fabric originated. $12 shipped CONUSA.

All three for $35 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Burberrys claimed!*

The Burberry trenchcoats are both now claimed. Thank you!

Coming tomorrow: sweaters (including a very nice cricket/tennis sweater), and 11D AE Stockbridges in black, and some lovely, heavy, 11D longwings. And possibly some cufflinks and an engine-turned Tiffany buckle!


----------



## C. Sharp

If it helps Barrons-Hunter products are made in the USA and are popular in the South and Japan. There line is similar to Leatherman. Also it appears all your items are Indian Madras.



crs said:


> Madras belt, two Madras ties.
> 
> Belt is 50" (marked XL) O-ring for Barrons-Hunter of Charlottesville. No indication of country of manufacture. $20 shipped CONUSA.
> 
> Tie in middle is 3", Lord & Taylor label, says 100% cotton India Madras. $15 shipped CONUSA.
> 
> Tie on right is 3.5" by Robert Talbott for defunct NJ men's store Roots. No indication where fabric originated. $12 shipped CONUSA.
> 
> All three for $35 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## TweedyDon

C. Sharp said:


> If it helps Barrons-Hunter products are made in the USA and are popular in the South and Japan. There line is similar to Leatherman. Also it appears all your times are Indian Madras.


Plus, Roots is a very good trad. store! Someone really needs to jump on these items.....


----------



## M. Charles

*Price drop to $389 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> CHRYSALIS English Town & Country Coat 38-40
> 
> An extremely well-made, durable, warm coat. Made in England, Chiltern model. New without tags, never worn. Retails for $1200 at O'Connells Clothing in Buffalo, NY. Raglan sleeve, loden collar. Approximate measurements: 47" chest; 34" length; 20" sleeve inseam from armpit to end of cuff. Quilted lining. This is one of their higher end models with tweed by Johnstons of Elgin. Asking $499 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2905753840104509546yuqEJC
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2352080560104509546RjaVQK
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2675548190104509546UQwPZD
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2880239210104509546KhGZmo


----------



## Zon Jr.

Big market for $1200 car coats in Buffalo?


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Only if you're a well-known men's clothier like O'Connells that sells nationwide.


----------



## AlanC

^Great coat.

Meant to post this belt earlier, but forgot. I can't seem to get a good picture of it so this bad one will have to do.

Fish belt
Size 36
Brass buckle and leather tab are both 'broken in', but are in good serviceable condition.
Yours for a meager $13 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal, please.










J&M price drop to $65 delivered!


AlanC said:


> NOS *Johnston & Murphy* 'Wallabees'
> Made in USA
> Vibram Sole
> Size: 10W
> 
> Clark's Wallabees retail for ~$115, and are not made in the USA.
> 
> $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> _Shoe trees are not included, and are for display purposes only._


These BB khakis (bottom pair) are also still available.



> *Brooks Brothers now $20!* (Bills pictured below are sold)
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*
> Tagged size: 36 x 32 (hand measured: *18 x 30*)
> French-fly, not no-iron, no cuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5361/img2560jf.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

First, wanted to ask if anyone is starting to find good shorts - who makes good khaki shorts? I assume Bills, Brooks Brothers, and maybe some Eddie Bauer / LL Bean is good. If anyone has any of those (maybe from last year's backstock) in a 40-42 waist, please let me know, as I'd like to jump on getting the short situation sorted out!

More usually... drops - AND I'm throwing in a knit tie free for the person who buys the other tie lot, or maybe just whoever wants it in general! It does have a small flaw in it, which is visible in this picture:


Feel free to message me, and trade offers are ALWAYS welcome!



TheWGP said:


> FINALLY getting around to posting all the stuff I've amassed that hasn't been traded or on hold for someone. All the stuff I've previously posted is still available, for the most part, and I'll accept offers - I'll do a big clearing post at some point but tonight I've only got the strength to do the new stuff!
> 
> All prices include US shipping, and I ALWAYS love to hear about possible trades! I'm a 48L, 40-42 waist, 11E, XL/XXL depending on the item. Payment is via Paypal unless we work something else out in advance, personal payment is GREATLY appreciated but not required. A new addition: clickable thumbnails! Please don't hesitate to click through and/or ask questions about anything you may be interested in. Thanks!
> 
> To start things off- a FREE ITEM! This is one of my personal items that I don't wear anymore, and while it's not all that super-premium, I will include it for free with any purchase (other than the ties, because of shipping). I ask that you not take this if you have no use for it, so someone who might be able to use it can.
> 
> FREE WITH PURCHASE: Brooks Brothers 17 / 34/35 pointed collar white shirt. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. 346 brand, but this was purchased in the 1999-2000 timeframe IIRC, so it may or may not be "good" 346. I am the original owner.
> 
> 
> 1.Harris Tweed by Stanley Blacker - p2p 22, sleeves 24.5, shoulders 18, length 30.5. Brown, "football" buttons ( I think that's what TweedyDon calls them) great shape, everything's there. $36>>>$30
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers Elliot twill pleated khakis, tagged 36/32, measure 36 waist, length 31, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up. $26.>>>21
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brioni Cannes pants - yeah, not very trad, but it's the only thing I've got so here it is. Tagged 36R, measures 36 waist, 2 inches to let, 29.5 long, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1.5 inch turned up. $40>>>35
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Oxxford Windsor Flannels pants, labeled 36 short BUT MEASURE 38 WAIST! 28.5 inches long, yes, they're short. 0.75 inches turned up inside, so not much lengthening possible. Amazing pants, as with everything from Oxxford. $30 in consideration of the length.>>>25
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Bill's Khakis M2P - Khaki - 36 waist, inseam 30.5, cuffed, 1.5 folded up inside. These are the heavy twill pants that take a lickin' and keep on tickin'! You know what they are, you want them, so go ahead and PM me! $36>>>30 shipped firm - this is the going price for these
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bill's Khakis M2P - BRITISH Khaki - 34 waist, inseam 32, NO CUFFS, 2.5 inches folded up inside so you could do cuffs or lengthen as you wish. The 32 is probably long enough for most 34-waisters, so cuffs are definitely possible. Same great twills as above, you know you want these! $36>>>30 shipped firm - this is the going price for these
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Oxxford Celticaire 2 button brown "tweedy" jacket. There's a little microchecking going on, some blue if you look VERY closely. Horn buttons, all present. Marked 41 Onwentsia. P2P 21, sleeves 23 +2", shoulders 18.5, length 30 (bottom of collar to bottom of hem). As you'd expect from Oxxford, this is beautifully constructed. As you might NOT expect, it's in beautiful untouched shape! One pocket was still partly sewn shut until I managed to be a [email protected]$$ and force it open while checking. Not many of these out there at all - the fabric has a great feel to it, but no indication of what it is, and they're apparently quite rare to run across. Some stuff I've found indicates they may date from the 60's-70's, so finding one in this shape so untouched is even rarer. $80? Black original Oxxford hanger MAY be included, depending on what we work out! >>> Flexible - $70?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Brooks Brothers Makers 1818 dark glen plaid 3 roll 2 suit with flat front pants (there is a crease on the fronts from drycleaners, but it should come right out (I could press it out with my hand) and is NOT sharp). Tagged a 40 regular, 34 waist. Inside front pocket sizing tag is coming loose, but this doesn't affect anything else in any way - just the "papery" tag. Measurements: Jacket: P2P 21, sleeves 23.5 inches + 2.5" available, shoulders 18", length 30.5. Pants: Waist 35 + 1.5" to let, inseam 29.5, 1.75 inch cuffs and 1.25 folded under (those numbers are not typos, just unusual). This is VERY tradly unless I'm somehow mistaken, and in a very useful size - asking $65 for it to start.>>>60 and worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Brooks Brothers Made in England duffel toggle coat. 65% wool, 25% polyester, 10% nylon. Tagged XL. As you can see, the grey exterior reveals a lovely green plaid interior! Unvented, button adjustable hood, no zip/button collar of any kind. ALL horn-shaped toggles & leather loops are present and intact and in BEAUTIFUL condition. Essentially no wear, even the leather isn't cracking or peeling or any of the "old leather" signs. I'm new to measuring this type of coat, but I gave it my best shot - pit to pit is around 26 inches. It fits snugly on me, and I wear a 48L suit. The length from the bottom of the hood to the bottom of the hem is 39 inches. These are really nice coats, and in some demand - Unfortunately, I did pay a premium price for this, and I'm asking $110 shipped, still a steal considering these go for $160+ on the Bay!>>>$99 shipped - flaming hot, will have to put on the Bay if no interest - make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Brooks Brothers tan unlined trench coat. This does NOT have the zip-in lining or hood, it's just an unlined trench coat. Everything is there, nothing is loose - even the back vent button is still there. The belt and sleeve "belts" are all there, each has the leather buckle in great shape. No missing buttons, one extra button still sewn into the jacket. This is such fun to play with, all the smartly-designed buttons and buckles and nifty little features! Sadly, I can't wear it very well over a suit, and wearing it over normal clothes might be just a tad odd, though it fits! Tagged 42 Regular. Measures, as above, pit to pit 26, length 46 inches. $50 shipped - spring rainy season is almost upon us! I might keep it to use during that season myself, so don't get complacent - message me today! >>>45 shipped - similar situation with the above coat
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Ties - from left to right, J. Crew 100% silk, Nantucket Traders 100% cotton, El Denver - Los Wigwam Weavers hand woven wool. Nice assortment of materials and styles - the J. Crew in particular is very nice. Take ALL THREE FOR JUST $40!>>>35 - this is a GREAT lot, and now includes the tie pictured at the top FREE!
> 
> 
> 12. Last, but definitely not least - Alden Leisure Handsewn Moccasins in 10B. This is model 984, burgundy calfskin. This is the real deal, and they're in very nice shape to boot. Maybe a pair of old Weejuns is slightly more trad, but not by much! Could likely be perfect for a 9-9.5D - they just aren't big enough for me, or I'd be adding them to my collection! They're in pretty nice shape - I didn't even polish them for the pictures, just brushed. The gold Alden stamping is still 95% visible - just a bit of the top of the logo is faded on each shoe. Has "280" written twice on the sole of each - sadly this has NO relationship to the price I paid for them, so I think it was some identifying number, perhaps at an auction or similar. Shoe trees are not included, but can be negotiated for. Would really love to trade these, but will sell for something in the range of $75. >>> Value hard, but would take $60 or so for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So remember - I love trades, message me if you're interested in anything and we can talk, and don't forget about the free BB shirt with purchase! Okay, that's enough for tonight! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

A couple of coats as we start looking towards summer.

Madras 2B, darted, by mystery-maker for Ballew and Scott (Greenville trad clothier - shortly to go out of business ). Made in USA. Maybe Jamgood or someone else familiar with labels can tease out the maker. There is moderate shoulder padding and the jacket is 1/8(!) lined - almost no lining except around the shoulders.

Condition: Excellent, appears very little worn. The exterior pockets are all still sewn shut.

No tagged size, but something like a larger 40R or 41R
Chest: 43
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24
Length: 30

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/madras001.jpg/
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/madras005f.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/https://img97.imageshack.us/i/madras004.jpg/

Palm Beach tan cotton/poly 3/2 sack. Wash-and-wear. Mediocre quality - just a beater summer jacket. Something to throw in the car for emergencies.

Condition issues: The collar has been resewn (see pic) and there is a small mark on the right hip (pictured). I did not wash the jacket so don't known whether the hip mark can be removed.

No tagged size, but something like a 40S/R
Chest: 42
Waist: 41
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeves: 22.5 (NOTE: shorter arms, probably for someone who wears a 32" sleeve)
Length: 29

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img72.imageshack.us/i/madras006.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/madras008.jpg/
https://img59.imageshack.us/i/madras009.jpg/


----------



## andcounting

Still available! Had some interest, but back on the market. If no takers, they go to the bay.



andcounting said:


> Ok, after constant lurking, a few remarks here and there, and a thorough read of many threads including colemans warning to newbies... I have figured out the perfect way to earn trad stripes - sell awesome stuff! Here are a few pieces of evidence in the case of my thrift store addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Green 3/2 sack blazer compete w/ 2 on sleeve, single vent. Pit to pit - 21.5, Shoulders - 19, Length - 31. Sleeve 25". Spots from camera - not on jacket. 45 shipped.
> 
> Next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hart Schaffner Marx 3/2 sack blue blazer, unlined, great for upcoming
> warmer weather. 3/2 sack blazer compete w/ 2 on sleeve, single vent. Pit to pit - 21.5, Shoulders - 18.5, Length - 32. Sleeves 25". Spots from camera - not on jacket. Left sock not included. 40 shipped.


----------



## a4audi08

*Would like $18 shipped for the BB shirt...Ties are 1/$10 or 2/$18 SHIPPED CONUS. Right below the large image of the ties is a link showing the rear so you can tell the brand etc. Thanks*


























https://i45.tinypic.com/14ybg5c.jpg









https://i46.tinypic.com/2ug14ld.jpg


----------



## tsaltzma

*Shoe purge*

For sale or trade.

Florsheim Imperial wingtip tassle loafer 9.5d - $15 + ship


ET Wright tassle loafer 12d - $75 + ship



Allen Edmonds Hyanis NWOT boat shoes 8d - $60 + ship



Alden full strap slipon loafers 11.5d(?) - $60 + ship



Alden full strap slipon loafers 8.5d - $60 + ship



Alden penny loafers 8.5d - $60 + ship



Alden PTB 8.5d - $60 + ship



Nordstrom Software wingtip tassle loafer 10d - $15 + ship



Jos A Banks(Alden or Bass?) bucks 11.5d - $25 + ship



Florsheim Royal Imperial vcleat 11e - $55 + ship


----------



## tsaltzma

*Tie purge*

I apologize in advance if these aren't ALL trad ties. 25 ties. Take em all for $180 shipped.

2 off brand ties, Geoffrey Beene, Croft & Barrow - $6 each +ship



Lands End, off brand NWT, Bronzini, JC Penney, 3 Kenneth Cole, Tied & True - $7 each +ship



3 Hilfiger, ?, Nautica, 2 Dkny, Croft & Barrow - $9 each +ship



JPress(slightly tattered on the edge), 2 Brioni, 2 Talbott Best of Class - $20 each +ship


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

Price drops on remaining tweeds! Offers welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> *1) C. 42L Brooksgate glen plaid suit*
> 
> The jacket and trousers of this suit could easily be worn apart, as odd garments, as they're not obviously suiting. If this doesn't sell as a suit, I'd be happy to separate them.
> 
> This suit is tagged 43L, but runs slim, as do all Brooksgate products; I think it's closer to a 42L. This is a lovely muted glen plaid suit in blues and greys with a subtle rust overcheck. It's half lined, and single vented, with two button cuffs. It's also darted, but very subtly. The trousers have 1.5" cuffs. This suit has just been dry cleaned, and is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.5)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist: 19
> Length: 31.5 +1.5 cuff, plus 1" under.
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/i/dsc02088h.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02089z.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02090o.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc02091a.jpg/
> 
> *5) 3/2 sack for Richard Harris*
> 
> Another lovely glen plaid, a little bit bolder than the Harry Ballot, but still subtle enough to be very versatile indeed. This jacket is a mixture of dark charcoal, light grey, and mid-blue, and is lovely. If it fit, I'd keep it&#8230; It's fully lined, has four button cuffs, and is single vented. It has a very nice, natural lapel roll.
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> I believe that this is a 40-42S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 29
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02102s.jpg/
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02105y.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02103e.jpg/
> 
> *6) C. 50R 3/2 sack with patch pockets for J.Crew (!)*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *7) C.40R Borelli (NOT Borrelli!) tweed*
> 
> Yes, I know that Borelli isn't the most trad. of makers, but this is a lovely tweed, which could easily fit well into a trad. wardrobe for those times when you feel like grabbing a croissant on the way to the office at your white-shoe law firm or on the way to teach (or take) a university class on classics of philosophy. This is a lovely basketweave tweed; it's fully lined and single vented. One of the cuff buttons is showing patina, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 40R, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24.25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 29.5
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc02097z.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02098q.jpg/
> 
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/dsc02099x.jpg/
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02100x.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop on c,40R Magee Donegal tweed!



TweedyDon said:


> *2) Magee Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland*
> 
> This jacket is Magee's "Fairline" model, and was tailored in Ireland from their traditional Donegal tweed. This jacket is fully lined, has a single vent, and is in excellent condition. And the tweed is a really beautiful, classic Donegal; a lovely shade of bluish grey, with woven flecks of blue, white, scarlet, and black!
> 
> *Asking $32*
> 
> This is tagged a 40R, but seems to run slightly small.
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24.75 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 5/16
> Length: 29.5
> 
> *https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke898.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke901.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img9.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke900.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke902.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke903.jpg/*


----------



## TweedyDon

*"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you"*

I posted this jacket a few days ago, but I suspect that its provenance might not be obvious, as Sills isn't as well-known now as other tailors.

Anyway, Sills was a Manhattan favourite of CEOs, and had its heyday in the 1980s--which is when this jackets dates from--after it received an endorsement from none other than Gordon Gekko in the film Wall Street, who instructed Charlie Sheen's character to "Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you" for a new suit.

Alas, Sills is now gone, I believe, but this jacket is still here--and still $55, for movie buffs, friends of the 1980s--or just anyone who'd love a good, well-made tweed with working cuffs with a story behind it! (and don't be shy of buying this for its movie connections... some of the bespoke Mervin Levines I had in the Fall found their way to jazz fans because of this tailor's jazz connections! 

*So...*

This jacket's really lovely, which is why it hasn't appeared here until now. (It dates from my FatTweedy days!) Shockingly, this was built by Sills (tho' not for me) on December 8th, 1987-shockingly, as this could easily have been built last year. It's in excellent condition, is fully lined, has a dual vent, and I believe is fully canvassed. It has working surgeon's cuffs, too!

Please note that there's a slight flaw in the weft of the weave, which makes it look like there's a small spot on the lapel in the pictures. This is just part of the tweed!

*Asking $55*

This is a bespoke jacket, so please see measurements.

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2 - but note that this has working cuffs)
Length: 31.75
Shoulder: 20

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills019.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets012.jpg/

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills018.jpg/

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills017.jpg/

The weave on the lapel:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/

A small blemish on the interior lining (by the penny, placed for scale):

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills015.jpg/


----------



## ComboOrgan

Price Drops



ComboOrgan said:


> Here are some tradly jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O'Connell's Sack Blazer in a nice mid-weight wool. Made in USA. NO flaws. This jacket is a gem.
> 
> shoulder 18.5
> chest 21
> length 30.5
> sleeve 24
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Car Clothiers corduroy sack. No flaws. Has been drycleaned since last wearing
> 
> Shoulder 18
> Chest 21
> Length 30
> Sleeve 23.5
> 
> SOLD
> 
> next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman jacket. completely unpadded shoulder. 95% labswool, 5% cashmere, 100% soft-as-heck. New and unworn.
> 
> 21.75 chest
> 41 waist
> 18.5 shoulder
> 25.25 sleeve
> 31.25 length
> 
> *SOLD**
> *
> and lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo jacket. Blue label, made in USA. Inside label reads "Guaranteed to wrinkle" but it hasn't wrinkled yet. has been drycleaned since the thrift store, but I have worn it a couple times since then. No flaws, but doesn't quite have that "new jacket" look and feel any more.
> 
> shoulder 19
> chest 21.5
> length 30.5
> sleeve 24.5
> waist 20
> 
> $30 >> *$20 shipped*
> 
> All length measurements were taken from the bottom of the collar.
> Feel free to ask me any questions.
> I prefer Paypal


----------



## ColtSAA45

*Super minty Brooks Brothers Peal & Co. shoes 10 D*

Guys,

Here is a pair of Brooks Brothers / Peal & Co. Perforated Loafer style 15158. Black calf, leather sole. They are size 10 D, might fit as 10.5 D. Seems a little larger than a 10 as I can fit on with a very thin sock and it is snug for me (I normally wear an 11D) Last is marked as 317. From appearance they have only once or twice. so I would call them excellent! I wish these fit me! Asking $90 shipped to US address. 
PM me, 
Thanks, Charles

Pics: *SOLD!
* https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0129mq.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img0124wu.jpg/
https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img0128l.jpg/
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/img0127x.jpg/
https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img0125w.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Steal of a deal!


----------



## a4audi08

width = (Holland & Sherry is 3 5/8''), Etro and Huntington are both 3.75''
Prices: Would like $22 for the Etro, $12 for H&E and $10 for Huntington. All Shipped CONUS. 
Will take $15 shipped for the sweater. 
*
Just to be clear as the title may be misleading, only the Etro is NWT. *[SIZE]

FROM LEFT TO RIGHT> Etro, Huntington, Holland & Sherry









Sweater is a size 42''
Length from top of collar is 25.5''
Sleeves (uncuffed are 32.5)


----------



## J. Andrew

ColtSAA45 said:


> Asking $90 shipped to US address.
> PM me,
> Thanks, Charles


PM Sent


----------



## Orgetorix

All prices include shipping in CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.

1. Vineyard Vines 5-pocket cords. Straight cut. Tagged size is 32x30. $25
Measurements:
Waist 32
Inseam 30
Thigh 12
Knee 9.5
Leg opening 9










2. NWT Polo RL madras shorts. Beautiful, vibrant colors! Tagged size is 32. $35
Measurements:
Waist: 32
Inseam: 8
Leg opening: 12










3. Brooks Brothers pima cotton 1/4-zip sweater. Tags removed, but fits like a XL. One slight light spot on the back of one sleeve (pictured). $15
Pit to pit: 54"
Length (not including collar): 29"


----------



## M. Charles

*Final price drop to $339 shipped in CONUS*



M. Charles said:


> CHRYSALIS English Town & Country Coat 38-40
> 
> An extremely well-made, durable, warm coat. Made in England, Chiltern model. New without tags, never worn. Retails for $1200 at O'Connells Clothing in Buffalo, NY. Raglan sleeve, loden collar. Approximate measurements: 47" chest; 34" length; 20" sleeve inseam from armpit to end of cuff. Quilted lining. This is one of their higher end models with tweed by Johnstons of Elgin. Asking $499 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2905753840104509546yuqEJC
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2352080560104509546RjaVQK
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2675548190104509546UQwPZD
> https://family.webshots.com/photo/2880239210104509546KhGZmo


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Lands End navy 100% cotton made in USA wide wale cords. Straight cut, flat front. No size tag, measures to a 34/32. Very good condition, light wear at waistband.

$30 shipped.

Waist: 17"
outseam: 41"
inseam: 31 1/4"
thigh: 12"
knee: 10"
opening: 9 1/2"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/01f05c6c.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

*PRL Wide Wale Corduroys 34*

Polo Ralph Lauren Wide Wale Corduroys

These have been washed once but not worn. Navy and fern green. The fabric itself is very nice, perhaps made in Italy. Waist is 34" and inseam is 30.5" with 1.5" cuff. Relaxed fit. Asking $35 each shipped in CONUS

*Note: I also have a pair in tan and a pair in chocolate brown. These have been worn about 3 times each.

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/img4950x.jpg/
https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img4951t.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The Barbour International has now been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## AlanC

The perfect (non-button down) white dress shirt.

*Robert Talbott* dress shirt
Tagged size: 16x33
Made in USA (most Talbott shirts are offshore now)
In 'as new' condition. Button cuff, left chest pocket.

Your price: $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal, please










With warmer weather breaking through, there was a call for khaki shorts. Well, here you go.

For the skinny Trad:

*Brooks Brothers* plain front khaki shorts
Tagged size: 30 (x 8.5" inseam)

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal, please


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have four classic 3/2 sacks to pass along!*
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, personal US checks, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers! *
> 
> *1) 42L Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack*
> 
> I bought this here some months ago, and since I've yet to wear it I decided that I'd give somewhere else the chance of it. It's simply gorgeous, and in superb condition; there are no flaws at all that I can detect. It's a beautiful 3/2 tweed sack with a lovely lapel roll, hook vent, and patch pockets. It's Made in the USA, quarter-lined, and canvassed. This is a really wonderful jacket... so it won't be subject to much discounting, I'm afraid!
> 
> I paid $50, so, given shipping costs, I'm asking for $55
> 
> Tagged 42L and runs true to size.
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 (+3)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets015.jpg/
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets016.jpg/
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets017.jpg/
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets018.jpg/
> 
> *2) 40R Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed, thank you!*
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer.*
> 
> The exterior of this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, although there's a small and hard-to-find mark on the front (shown). It does have a tear in the lining at the cuff (which looks in my picture MUCH worse than it is!) but this should be an easy fix for even a minimally competent dry-cleaner tailor. It's a 3/2 sack with a hook vent and patch pockets. It's also fully lined. Overall, I'd say that this was Very Good.
> 
> *Asking $27*
> 
> This is tagged 43R, and seems to run true to size.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2.75)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 18.75
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats001.jpg/
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats005.jpg/
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats002.jpg/
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats007.jpg/
> 
> *4) JAB 3/2 sack navy hopsack blazer*
> 
> This was made when JAB made things well! This is a decent workhorse nay blazer, with a decent lapel roll and patch pockets. This is Very Good/Excellent condition, although it does have some loose stitching by the vent (shown).
> 
> *Asking $27*
> 
> This is c.40S.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 22 (+2.5)
> Length: 29
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets024.jpg/
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets025.jpg/
> 
> Loose stitches under vent in the interior:
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets026.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

Southwick Tweed reduced



tonylumpkin said:


> *FURTHER PRICE CUTS ON THESE REMAINING ITEMS*
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, plaid jacket. SOLD
> 
> Another immaculate 3/2 sack tweed jacket, this one a Southwick for Jack Harper. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +3", shoulders 19" and length 31" boc. This is a gorgeous deep blue with verticle lines of red, green and paler blue. Asking $47.50 *>>NOW $39.50* *>>NOW $32.50* in CONUS.
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/2south.jpg/
> https://img4.imageshack.us/i/2south1.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/2south2.jpg/https://img198.imageshack.us/i/2south4.jpg/https://img38.imageshack.us/i/2south3.jpg/
> 
> This one is an absolutely stunning jacket by Hickey Freeman, unfortunately it is a darted 2-button. For those that are willing to make those concessions, it is full canvassed with hand sewn button holes and also in immaculate condition. Approximate measurements are: chest 23" p-to-p, sleeves 25" +2", shoulders 19.5" and length 31.25". Asking $77.50 *>>NOW $62.50* shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img186.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid.jpg/
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid1.jpg/https://img36.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid2.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/hfplaid3.jpg/
> 
> And...a couple pair of shoes.
> 
> These are Hanover L.B.Sheppard burgundy, shell cordovan, plain toe bluchers in size 8.5 D. SOLD
> 
> And, finally, a pair of vintage Bostonian punch cap toes, size 10.5 D, in black. These are probably 40 to 50 years old, but the leather is incredibly soft and supple. There is plenty of wear remaining in the soles and heels and there is no drying to the linings or uppers. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/bosw.jpg/
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/bos2f.jpg/https://img444.imageshack.us/i/bos3.jpg/


----------



## TradMichael

All prices include CONUS Priority shipping. As ever, offers and trades welcome.

Kelly green Puritan polo. MADE IN USA. Chest pocket. Tagged size XL. Shoulders: 21", Chest: 24", Length: 26" In beautiful, perhaps unworn, shape. Get it now for St. Patrick's Day! Asking $12

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/puri.jpg/

RL Polo Vintage Chino Prospect Pant, tagged 36x32. Flat front, 100% cotton. These are in beautiful shape, smooth and clean. Asking $20

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/polo2y.jpg/https://img519.imageshack.us/i/polo1x.jpg/

Classic Brooks Brothers "346" blazer. This is an excellent quality, older BB jacket. Three buttons on the sleeves. Tag inside dated 07 1982; also tagged 42 Regular but I think it was taken in because the jacket seems a tad smaller than that---please see measurements:

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23.5"
Length (bottom of collar): 30.5"

Asking $29

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/823461.jpg/https://img36.imageshack.us/i/823462.jpg/

Vintage trad: Southwick 3/2 dark navy sports coat, single vent, 2 button sleeves, in wonderful shape. For Bunce Brothers, which as mentioned before on AAAC was located in the first shopping mall in the country. Incredible houndstooth lining. 1949 union tag. This was an estate find and the wooden hanger has left a slight woody mark in the lining by the shoulder that may come out with a dry cleaning but won't be seen anyway. Otherwise this jacket is impeccable, very trad and very high quality. No size tag but estimating about a 40/41; see measurements:

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: ~23.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): ~29.5".

Asking $29

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/sws2.jpg/https://img705.imageshack.us/i/sws1.jpg/https://img188.imageshack.us/i/sws3.jpg/

Coming soon: a batch of club & emblematic ties!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have some more lovely items from 32rollandrock to pass along!*
> 
> *Shipping: *All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *Payment: *PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements: *All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!* (I don't receive emails sent through AAAC)
> 
> *1)**H. Freeman &Son suit*
> 
> This is a beautiful suit in a lovely olive mini-herringbone weave with subtle blue and rust pinstripes running through it. It's a standard 2-button, darted suit, but the trousers have buttons for suspenders! They're also uncuffed, but pleated. The jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is c.44L, but please check measurements:
> 
> *Jacket:*
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 27.5 (+1.5)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 18.5
> Inseam: 34.5 (+3)
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc02067aw.jpg/
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dsc02068m.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/dsc02069t.jpg/
> 
> *2) 46L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) C. 42R Moore's Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! It's Made in Canada for Moore's, and is a dark brown herringbone. It's fully lined, single vented, and in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> Tagged 42R, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049k.jpg/
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050x.jpg/
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02052t.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02051wn.jpg/
> 
> *4) Cashmere overcoat*
> 
> My pictures don't do this coat justice! It's a lovely camel/fawn coloured coat-my pictures are terribly washed out. It's 100% cashmere, and is very thick and heavy. It was made by Beckwith for The Regiment Shop, is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs. It does have some easily-repaired flaws: The lining at the top of the vent needs repair, the label needs to be reattached, and it would be wise to resew the cuff buttons. There's also some minor wear to the fabric and some marking in the inside of the external pockets (one of which has an internal change pocket!) It's in overall Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $55*
> 
> I would estimate this at a 42R.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 39.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02059na.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02060y.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02063r.jpg/
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/dsc02062c.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02064x.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02066v.jpg/
> 
> *5) Tweed overcoat*
> 
> Another item from 32 that I wished fit me-but it's just a bit too short! This is a lovely black and white basketweave tweed with flecks of pumpkin orange throughout. It's half lined, and also has a zip-in liner. It has raglan sleeves and a single vent. It has some fabric weakness by the top button, and two small holes in the zip-in liner (both shown). Overall, it's in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> I estimate this as being c. 40R/L
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 18 (+1.5) (measured under the arm along the seam)
> Shoulder: Raglan
> Length: 45
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc02053a.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc02056t.jpg/
> 
> https://img176.imageshack.us/i/dsc02055m.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02054b.jpg/
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc02058y.jpg/
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/dsc02057l.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

100% linen NWT Polo Ralph Lauren navy the William Pant. Marked 32/32, but measures to a 36/32.

$38 shipped.

Waist: 18"
outseam: 40 1/2"
inseam: 30 1/2"
thigh: 13" 
knee: 11"
opening: 9"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f7a42b66.jpg


----------



## Connemara

I had a TON of PMs when I put out a call for 9.5D shoes so I'm hoping I'll get the same response with suits. Does anyone have size *38R* (38S sometimes works too) suits for sale?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Last chance on these:

Florsheim Imperial high vamp tassel loafers. Supple glove leather, made in USA, minimal wear.

Only $35 shipped.

10 1/2 D








(Miniscule nick on outside left toe--I haven't done anything in the way of repairs, should be simple.)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drop. 
Now $50 for this venerable Haspel beauty.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Summer's around the corner y'all, and I've gotten the pickings of poplins.
> 
> Today:
> 
> A gorgeous olive Haspel poplin sack suit, which, by comparison to the vintage Brooks posted the other day, has an even finer hand. Overall condition is excellent, there is slight discoloration to one of the front pants pocket linings.
> 
> $65 shipped.
> 
> Size, by my guess, about a 42-43R. Please check the measurements.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 22 1/2"
> Length: 31 1/2"
> Sleeve: 26"
> 
> Trousers waist: 17 1/2"
> Outseam: 40"
> Inseam: 29 1/2"(no cuffs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/befaa8fa.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops. 
Take $10 off any of these.

The Bill's I mentioned are M3 size 37 and the BB reds are 40/30, pm for the pics and measurements again--they are buried on back pages. $25 for either.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Here you go: a set of five vintage (tr)adass GTHs.
> Chipp, Corbin(3), and Pendleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent condition, save where noted. PM with questions or for more pics.
> 
> Chipp orange wool trousers. Where are you going to find that?
> $45.
> 
> Measures 34/32 with an 11 1/2" rise, 9" leg opening, and 1 3/4" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin "Regatta Tropical" check slacks. No belt loops, straps, braces buttons, cuffs--just SLACKS!
> $30.
> 
> Measures 33/31 with an 11" rise and 9 1/2" leg opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin "Prime Poplin" green slacks. Same deal.
> St. Patrick's day is just around the corner....
> $25. (slight discoloration to pocket linings)
> 
> Measures about a 35/30 (true inseam is 29") with 3" of fabric tacked under. 11 1/2" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin "Country Harvest Cloth" check trousers from Muse's Traditional shop in Atlanta. Small hole and a couple spots of discoloration which should be all fixable at the cleaners.
> $20.
> 
> Measures 33/31 with a 12" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening, and 2" cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton check wool trousers. Pendleton.
> $35.
> 
> Measures 33/30 with an 11 3/4" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening, and no cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next.
> These beauties.
> Vintage Hickey-Freeman charcoal superfine wool trousers. Damn!
> $35.
> 
> Measures 34/35 with a 13" rise, 9 3/4" leg opening, and 2" cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the Bill's Driving twills and BB reds previously posted, make an offer.
> Thanks.


----------



## M. Charles

New Sam Hober Atkinsons Irish Poplin Tie - Argyle & Sutherland Pattern

3.25" wide x 57" long. New. Asking $79 shipped in CONUS.

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/irishpoplinneckties.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. shoes in 11D!*

As part of my closet clearing I have four (possibly the final four!) pairs of boots and shoes to pass on. Because the Doc Martens boots I ahve to pass on (dark tan and green!) aren't really trad., I've included a link below to where they are available on The Other Forum.

All prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome! Discounts for multiple purchases.

*1) Size 11D AE Stockbridge*

Black, and in excellent condition with almost no wear to the soles. Minor creasing to uppers as shown. These are seriously comfortable shoes--I'm only selling them as I have two other pairs of Stockbridges! These were kept tree'd (although trees not included.)

*Asking $50*

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes007.jpg/

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes008.jpg/

*2) Size 11D Dexter longwings. *

Lovely, sturdy, Made in the USA longwings. Some minor creasing to uppers, some minor marks inside the left shoe (both shown). Very little wear to the soles.

*Asking $45*

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes004.jpg/

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes005.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes006.jpg/

*LINK TO DR. MARTENS BOOTS IN TAN AND GREEN; asking $45 a pair, shipped:*


----------



## danziger

3-piece tweed suits in 40L-42L.
I'd be very interested if anyone had some to sell. Please PM. Thank you.


----------



## Steve Smith

TweedyDon said:


> *2) Size 11D Dexter longwings. *
> 
> Lovely, sturdy, Made in the USA longwings. Some minor creasing to uppers, some minor marks inside the left shoe (both shown). Very little wear to the soles.
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes004.jpg/
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes005.jpg/
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes006.jpg/
> 
> *LINK TO DR. MARTENS BOOTS IN TAN AND GREEN; asking $45 a pair, shipped:*


Amazing deal on these. Looking inside and out, I come to the conclusion that they have only been worn a few times. The heel is Dexter so heel and sole are probably original. All for less than the price of a resole.


----------



## crs

JAB made in USA winter-weight navy 3/2 sack suit. Sh 19, pits 22 3/8, length from collar 30 5/8, sleeve 24 3/4. Trouser waist 37, inseam 29.5, outseam 41.5, hem 3 inches, no cuffs. $65 shipped CONUSA.



















BB made in USA poplin khaki 3/2 sack suit. Very soft shoulders for a wash& wear poplin. Sh 18.5, pits 23.5, length from collar 30.5, sleeve 24 1/4. Trouser waist 37, inseam 29, outseam 40, cuff 1 3/4. $55 shipped CONUSA.



















Vintage Huntington made in USA navy poplin 3/2 sack suit. Fully lined, trousers have suspender buttons. Marked 42R by Huntington but runs large. Sh 19, pits 23, length from collar 30 1/8, sleeve 24 1/4. Trouser waist 36, inseam 28 1/4, outseam 39.5, cuff 1 5/8. $60 shipped CONUSA.



















Southwick made in USA (apparently silk) jacket, darted but otherwise nice for spring. Sh 18 3/4, pits 21 3/4, length from collar 29 3/4, sleeve 23 1/2. $35 shipped CONUSA.



















Oxxford spring-weight darted jacket with tiny hole in sleeve. Sh 18.5 , pits 21.5. length from collar 31 1/4, sleeve 24. $40 shipped CONUSA.




























A-E Norse chestnut split-toe blucher 12D. I have the Norse (discontinued) in merlot and enjoy them often. Uppers on these are in decent shape, Vibram sole is pretty beat with very heavy wear on heels. Good candidate for a resoling or recrafting, though, if you like the Norse and cannot find one in better shape elsewhere. $20 shipped CONUSA.



















J&M Aristocraft 10C longwing tassel loafers made in USA. Almost no wear on heels and plenty of life left in soles. I bought these at thrift shop for me as my virgin tassel voyage, but after several attempts, I just can't bring myself to wear tassels in public. I suppose there is therapy for my condition. $25 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers 346 (Outlet) full zipper sweater vest with collar. 100% extra fine merino wool. Burnt orange/umber in color.

Condition: excellent overall condition. There is the slightest fuzziness, but no significant pilling.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 48
BOC: 26

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img651.imageshack.us/i/sellingstuff015.jpg/https://img391.imageshack.us/i/sellingstuff017.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

*corbin coats and ties*

2 corbin sports coats and a few ties
a couple of these are Cal/Berkeley items

first is a gray tweed coat
very natural shoulders
3/2 roll with very subtle darts.
partially lined, single vented
lapped seams
shoulders: 18
length BOC: 31
armpits: 22.5
sleeves: 25
asking $45 shipped
CONUS only


















second is another Corbin sack sports coat
3/2 roll undarted
lapped seams
single vented
fully lined
from John Helmer in Portland, OR-- TRAD clothier in Oregon
shoulders: 19
length BOC: 31
armpits: 23
sleeves: 25
asking $45 shipped CONUS only



























some nice ties
all are narrow--3-3.25 inches
the blue emblematic is a Cal Berkeley tie--would go nicely with the gray tweed coat.
$7 each--will cut you a deal if taken as a lot


----------



## andcounting

HSM Jacket Sold. BB Blazer still available - price drop!.



andcounting said:


> Ok, after constant lurking, a few remarks here and there, and a thorough read of many threads including colemans warning to newbies... I have figured out the perfect way to earn trad stripes - sell awesome stuff! Here are a few pieces of evidence in the case of my thrift store addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Green 3/2 sack blazer compete w/ 2 on sleeve, single vent. Pit to pit - 21.5, Shoulders - 19, Length - 31, Sleeves 25". Spots from camera - not on jacket. 40 shipped.
> 
> Next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hart Schaffner Marx 3/2 sack blue blazer, unlined, great for upcoming
> warmer weather. 3/2 sack blazer compete w/ 2 on sleeve, single vent. Pit to pit - 21.5, Shoulders - 18.5, Length - 32. Spots from camera - not on jacket. Left sock not included. 40 shipped.SOLD


----------



## YoungTrad

I could really use a 3/2 sack navy blazer in size 36.. PM me if you know of one. Thanks!


----------



## andcounting

*BB grey sack*

I'm back. Behold the 43L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in a beautiful spring/summer weight unlined grey glen suit. Rubrically and physically perfect. Tagged, but you know the drill: Pits 23", Shoulders 19", Length 32", Sleeves 26". Pants cuffed and flat front, 19" waist, 30" inseam. This suit is really in great shape. $80 Shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm a Berkeley alum.! (Among other places.... :teacha: ) PM sent on Berkeley tie!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Hey JFKend,

Private message sent about the John Helmer sport coat.

Thanks,


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

YoungTrad said:


> I could really use a 3/2 sack navy blazer in size 36.. PM me if you know of one. Thanks!


Try looking for boy' size 18 or 20 blazers, I know BB used to sell some blazers marked both boy's 20 and men's 38, so I imagine a 18 would be a 36.


----------



## TweedyDon

*A Trad. Exotic!*

I've finally decided to pass on a simply *gorgeous*, bespoke (or, at the least, MTM) thick, luxurious cashmere dark charcoal herringbone coat with patch pockets from Boucheron's, as it's better that it's owned and enjoyed rather than continue to languish (albeit pampered with cedar and hanger-based airings!) in my closet.

This is a larger coat, possibly a 44 or a 46... and is made from serious, old-fashioned cashmere, which is very, very thick and soft.

More details later this weekend--probably Sunday. But I thought I'd whet your appetites beforehand! :devil:

*Please do feel free to PM with any initial interest*--sometimes items get claimed before they make their way here!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 44 Barbour Cowan Commando*

This isn't mine, but I've dealt with the seller before, and he's a very decent chap. And where else will you find an almost-new Cowan Commando for $175? So, in the hopes that someone here will like this, it's here:


----------



## Pgolden

*42/44 BB Blue with gray pinstripe sack suit*

Year round weight. PM with interest. Willing to make a good deal.


----------



## swb120

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label casual shirt blue/white stripes, Large - $35*

[I'm not sure if this would be considered trad casual wear or not. With the awning stripes, to be worn by some East Coast blueblood at his beachhouse, perhaps. With the spread collar, though...perhaps not. I'm erring on the side of overinclusiveness]

Up for sale is a lovely casual Ralph Lauren Purple Label shirt. Blue and white awning stripes. Very soft, light cotton - perfect for the summer. Nice detailing on shirt's bottom side seam. It seems that this is meant to be worn tucked or untucked at the beach!

Shirt is in as-new condition. Size Large. Made in Italy. Moderate spread collar with single button barrel cuffs, MOP buttons.

Asking *$35 shipped*.

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/img3521g.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/img3525a.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/img3526.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img3527m.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

Cal/Berkely tie is sold.


----------



## TommyDawg

*Looking for ...*

Longshot, but looking for boy's suit or sportcoat, size 14 for upcoming school dance. Please let me know if you have anything to offer. Thank you...
Tom


----------



## AlanC

SOLD

You've seen those *Ben Silver* repps for $95 on their website (plus shipping, of course).

You can have this beauty for a mere $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please.

https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/9219/img2883g.jpg
https://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5518/img2889ux.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

JOhn Helmer/corbin sack sold


jfkemd said:


> 2 corbin sports coats and a few ties
> a couple of these are Cal/Berkeley items
> 
> first is a gray tweed coat
> very natural shoulders
> 3/2 roll with very subtle darts.
> partially lined, single vented
> lapped seams
> shoulders: 18
> length BOC: 31
> armpits: 22.5
> sleeves: 25
> asking $45 shipped
> CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is another Corbin sack sports coat
> 3/2 roll undarted
> lapped seams
> single vented
> fully lined
> from John Helmer in Portland, OR-- TRAD clothier in Oregon
> shoulders: 19
> length BOC: 31
> armpits: 23
> sleeves: 25
> asking $45 shipped CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some nice ties
> all are narrow--3-3.25 inches
> the blue emblematic is a Cal Berkeley tie--would go nicely with the gray tweed coat.
> $7 each--will cut you a deal if taken as a lot


----------



## TweedyDon

*A $50 Barbour!*

*Now just $50, shipped in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I've decided in my current mood of purging that my size 44 Barbour Burghley must go, since it's now too big for me.
> 
> This is a great coat, although it does need a re-wax; it also has two small tears, one on the arm, and one by the hem, and it has wear to the topes of the pockets (under the flaps). I'll include with it Barbour repair materials to fix these issues, and a Barbour enamel badge, if you'd like it!
> 
> I'm asking just *$60, shipped in CONUS*--which is about the cheapest Barbour in this condition you'll see!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/dsc01741m.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/dsc01742d.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/dsc01747z.jpg/
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/dsc01746j.jpg/
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/dsc01744r.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops! Please PM with interest and offers!

*Coming tomorrow*: The bespoke cashmere coat I mentioned above, Ben Silver and Liberty of London cufflinks (the last are silver, and exquisite!), *and more tartan ties*! And some belts, inclusing possibly a new unworn Tucker Blair needlepoint in size 38.



TweedyDon said:


> *Five more tweeds! Including a lovely bespoke herringbone, and a houndstooth Harris Tweed with triple patch pockets from Junex of Sweden!*
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Paymen*t: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, personal US checks, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurement*s: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Houndstooth Harris Tweed by Junex!*
> 
> *Claimed*
> https://img299.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats020.jpg/
> 
> *2) Carroll Reed Flecked tweed with patch pockets*
> 
> This is basic tweed sack, with patch pockets and leather buttons. It looks like Donegal tweed, but I doubt that it is, as it lacks any Donegal identifying labels. A decent, serviceable weekend jacket which could use a dry clean to freshen it. I've also just learned from (jfkemd) that Carroll Reed used to be a vendor for J.Press in the past--so this has some nice trad. redentials! And, yes, the $20 price DOES include shipping and delivery confirmation!
> 
> *Now Asking $20*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats039.jpg/
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats037.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats038.jpg/
> 
> *3) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> This used to fit me well, but my continued weight loss means this is just a bit roomy for me in the chest. That, and I just acquired two more tweeds from tonylumpkin and Benson, so this now needs to find a new home!
> It's half-lined, football buttons with patina, and has a single vent. It's in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Now Asking $30*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 42L, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25.75 (+2)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 18.25
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets007.jpg/
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets008.jpg/
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets009.jpg/
> 
> *4)** Bespoke herringbone by Sills, with working cuffs!*
> 
> *ADDITIONAL PICTURES ADDED BY REQUEST!*
> 
> This jacket's really lovely, which is why it hasn't appeared here until now. (It dates from my FatTweedy days!) Shockingly, this was built by Sills (tho' not for me) on December 8th, 1987-shockingly, as this could easily have been built last year. It's in excellent condition, is fully lined, has a dual vent, and I believe is fully canvassed. It has working surgeon's cuffs, too!
> 
> Please note that there's a slight flaw in the weft of the weave, which makes it look like there's a small spot on the lapel in the pictures. This is just part of the tweed!
> 
> *Now Asking $45*
> 
> Measurements.
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2 - but note that this has working cuffs)
> Length: 31.75
> Shoulder: 20
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills019.jpg/
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets012.jpg/
> 
> https://img297.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills018.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills017.jpg/
> 
> The weave on the lapel:
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/
> 
> A small blemish on the interior lining (by the penny, placed for scale):
> 
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills015.jpg/
> 
> *5) Normal Hilton sack for Alan Royce of Princeton*
> 
> This is a very nice, dark glen plaid sack jacket, made by Norman Hilton for Alan Royce of Princeton. It's fully lined, and single vented, and is in Excellent condition. The last picture shows the colourway the best; this is a primarily charcoal jacket, with light grey in the plaid, and stripes of red, blue, and green throughout. It's a much nicer jacket than my original pictures showed!
> 
> *Now Asking $30*
> 
> Tagged a 43L, and runs true to size:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2.25)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets019.jpg/
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets020.jpg/
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets021.jpg/
> 
> *Additional picture for colour:*
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills014.jpg/


----------



## Trip English

From the Trip English Private Collection, a few initial offerings with more to come. Additional photos available on the website. All prices include shipping to CONUS and I'm happy to entertain offers!


*J.Press* _3/2 Sack Sport Coat_ $45

*Size 41R*

Measurements:

_Shoulders: 18″
Length: 30″
Sleeves: 24.5″
Across Chest: 22″
_


*==================================*

*Eastland Seneca* _Low Cut Boots_ $35

*Size 9.5*


----------



## Jovan

*"Gentlemen! Behold..."*

I've decided rather than get costly and possibly unsuccessful alterations to let this great sport coat go, as much as it saddens me. I estimate it would fit a 42 or 44.

This is a three button (high roll) sack. None o' them pesky darts, minimal waist suppression. Narrow lapels, short back vent. Very '60s. A nice coat for anyone cultivating the Mad Men or Take Ivy look.

$30 shipped in the continental United States. Willing to take offers.

Measurements:
_Shoulders: forthcoming
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 25.5″
Across Chest: 23.5"_

Other measurements of interest:
_Lapels: 2.5"_
_Vent: 7"_

__


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


>


That is a beautiful jacket, Trip! If I hadn't already put myself in the poor house this month, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> That is a beautiful jacket, Trip! If I hadn't already put myself in the poor house this month, I'd be all over it.


I have another one going up, hopefully tonight. They're fantastic but they're just too big. I've held onto them for almost a month now thinking I'll get them tailored, but I've got a list as long as my arm already to take care of including re-soling two pairs of shoes. Better to let someone else take a crack at them and snatch something else up when I see it sized right.


----------



## Coleman

LOL, I hate the ol' apparel tailoring/repair queue. If I let mine get too backed up it gives me anxiety, so I can completely relate.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> LOL, I hate the ol' apparel tailoring/repair queue. If I let mine get too backed up it gives me anxiety, so I can completely relate.


My problem is I've been letting it back up for years. When I'm there in the thrift store it's like I'm in a parallel universe where I diligently tailor everything!

It's like when I bought my bike. I thought "this will be great. I'll get in shape, I'll drive less. Yeah! I'm a bike person!" Haven't ridden it once.

Oh well.


----------



## haporth

*Reds*

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/pink014.jpg/https://img532.imageshack.us/i/pink013.jpg/,
A pair of Brooks 346 red cotton pants, 36 - 30 flat front with no cuffs showing very little wear, $25 shipped.
https://img121.imageshack.us/i/pink012.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/pink011.jpg/,
and a pair of older Polo "reds", a marked size of 36- 30, flat front with no cuffs, good condition, $25.00 shipped, many thanks.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Two good quality, little worn leather/cotton surcingles both marked 36":

$20 each, or $35 both shipped.

Green, brass fittings: 41 1/2" total 36" to center catch, 1 1/4" wide
Navy, ribbed webbing: 42" total 37" to center catch, 1 1/2" wide








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/40669802.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> 1. Vineyard Vines 5-pocket cords. Straight cut. Tagged size is 32x30. *$20*
> Measurements:
> Waist 32
> Inseam 30
> Thigh 12
> Knee 9.5
> Leg opening 9
> 
> 
> 
> 2. NWT Polo RL madras shorts. Beautiful, vibrant colors! Tagged size is 32. *$30*
> Measurements:
> Waist: 32
> Inseam: 8
> Leg opening: 12
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers pima cotton 1/4-zip sweater. Tags removed, but fits like a XL. One slight light spot on the back of one sleeve (pictured). *$12*
> Pit to pit: 54"
> Length (not including collar): 29"


Price drops.


----------



## Coleman

I apologize in advance for the poor pics.

This is a Trad staple, the 3/2 sack navy blazer. It's hopsack, has two button sleeves, three patch pockets, and a hook vent (it's in the second pic although it may be impossible to see). This one's vintage BB 346, and it would make a perfect Spring/Summer blazer (I wear my hopsacks year-round). The buttons are not original (a previous owner swapped them), and it's partially lined. I put it anywhere from a fitted 43L to a sackier 41L.

claimed, thanks, Paypal

Measurements:
Chest (pit to pit) - 22.5"
Shoulders - 18"
Length - 32 1/2"
Sleeves - 26"

PM with interest.

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/p1010673z.jpg/
https://img62.imageshack.us/i/p1010680h.jpg/
https://img194.imageshack.us/i/p1010675nv.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

gray tweed/herringbone corbin now $35 shipped
two striped ties are now $5 each



jfkemd said:


> 2 corbin sports coats and a few ties
> a couple of these are Cal/Berkeley items
> 
> first is a gray tweed coat
> very natural shoulders
> 3/2 roll with very subtle darts.
> partially lined, single vented
> lapped seams
> shoulders: 18
> length BOC: 31
> armpits: 22.5
> sleeves: 25
> asking $45 shipped
> CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is another Corbin sack sports coat
> 3/2 roll undarted
> lapped seams
> single vented
> fully lined
> from John Helmer in Portland, OR-- TRAD clothier in Oregon
> shoulders: 19
> length BOC: 31
> armpits: 23
> sleeves: 25
> asking $45 shipped CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some nice ties
> all are narrow--3-3.25 inches
> the blue emblematic is a Cal Berkeley tie--would go nicely with the gray tweed coat.
> $7 each--will cut you a deal if taken as a lot


----------



## Jovan

Shoulder and sleeve selvage measurements added. Still willing to take offers!


Jovan said:


> I've decided rather than get costly and possibly unsuccessful alterations to let this great sport coat go, as much as it saddens me. I estimate it would fit a 42 or 44.
> 
> This is a three button (high roll) sack. None o' them pesky darts. Only two inches narrower in the waist. Narrow lapels, short back vent. Very '60s. A nice coat for anyone cultivating the Mad Men or Take Ivy look.
> 
> $30 shipped in the continental United States. Willing to take offers.
> 
> Measurements:
> _Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 32"
> Sleeves: 25.5″ (2" to let out)
> Across Chest: 23.5"_
> 
> Other measurements of interest:
> _Lapels: 2.5"_
> _Vent: 7"_
> 
> __


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Trad Striped Ties FS*


































Have a batch of ties here lots of Brooks Brothers repp ties. All in great condition with plenty of wear in them.

$10 each.

plus FCM USPS shipping.

1. BB blue repp
2. BB #1 Repp - red,white,blue
3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo-CSA repp
4. BB Jockey Repp gold/burgundy
5. A&S Repp - Roberts Ltd
6. BB 346 Green Repp
7. BB Green & White Repp
8. BB red/white/blue repp
9. Savile Row (Macys) Navy/White/Green repp
10. BB red/white/blue repp


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tiffany sterling buckle, Liberty of London and Ben Silver cufflinks*

My closet clearing continues! Next up--a Made in USA Coach briefcase/messenger bag, and a gorgeous thick and luxurious Scottish cashmere overcoat! And some more ties...

But, here, I have some cufflinks and a Tiffany buckle!

*Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are always welcome!*

*1) NIB Liberty of London "Elephant" cufflinks*

These are exquisite--the detail on these is simply amazing. They are new, unworn, and in their original box. They were made from sterling silver by Liberty of London for their "Animal Range", and show a sitting elephant attached to a cylinder--perhaps a bound tree trunk?

Asking *$70 shipped and insured in CONUS*, or offer.

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/picyures735.jpg/

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picyures739.jpg/

*2) Boxed Ben Silver cufflinks*.

These are lovely; very, very dark blue with gold centre dots. They come in their original box.

Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS*, or offer.

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/picyures741.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/picyures742.jpg/

*3) Tiffany sterling silver engine-turned slide bluckle. *

The trad. classic! This is seriously heavy, and lovely thick silver. The slide mechanism is in perfect working order. This could use a quick polish. It's hand engraved with the initials "PJB".

Asking *$75 shipped and insured in CONUS*, or offer.

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/picyures730.jpg/

https://img372.imageshack.us/i/picyures731.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/picyures732.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Handmade in the USA Coach briefcase/messenger bag*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

This is a gorgeous bag; I'm only selling it as my Filson Field Satchel renders it surplus to requirements!

This is NOT a Chinese-made Coach bag; this is a HANDMADE IN THE USA Coach bag, which is in excellent condition. There's a small mark on on side at the back (shown), but otherwise this is absolutely terrific. It measures 15.75 by 11, and the main compartment expands to 3"; the front compartment expands to around 1".

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/picyures749.jpg/

https://img139.imageshack.us/i/picyures750.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/picyures752.jpg/

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/picyures751.jpg/

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/picyures753.jpg/


----------



## chacend

Trip English said:


> It's like when I bought my bike. I thought "this will be great. I'll get in shape, I'll drive less. Yeah! I'm a bike person!" Haven't ridden it once.
> 
> Oh well.


You too? I have done this 3 times now over the last 5 years (much to my wife's chagrin). Each has gotten the initial weeks worth of interest and then sat (lonely collecting dust). Instead I could by a couple of pairs of Shell Aldens that would get much more use.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## etown883

Great Southwick Navy Pinstripe suit for a slimmer guy. 3/2 sack (of course).

Measurements:
Shoulder = 17"
Length (BOC) = 30"
Chest = 19 3/4"
Inseam = 28" with 1 3/4" cuffs, about 1/2" to be let out
Waist = 16" across, with about 2" to be let out.

Just dry cleaned and ready to go.

Looking for $50 shipped.

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/suit1a.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit2d.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit3.jpg/
https://img18.imageshack.us/i/suit4.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Gorgeously thick Scottish cashmere overcoat*

*CLAIMED!*

This overcoat is absolutely stunning! It's made from seriously thick, luxurious cashmere loomed in Scotland--and this is the real, thick cashmere, rather than the thin stuff that's so common now. This is (I believe) full canvas (there's certainly a floating chest piece), fully lined, with a single hook vent. It also has patch pockets! It lacks sleeve buttons, but careful examination shows that it never was equipped with them.

I purchased this for my own use (for more than I'm now asking!) from a specialist retailer when I was in grad. school to celebrate completing my dissertation, and never wore it... and now I have shrunk out of it. This has been carefully stored in a ceder-lined chest and subjected to frequent hanger-based airings. It's in excellent condition, apart from some minor discolouration from age on teh sam at the collar--this can't be seen when it's worn.

This is a seriously beautiful coat.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 (+2.5)
Shoulder (from back): 19.5
Length (BOC): 44.5

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/picyures743.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/picyures745.jpg/

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/picyures744.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/picyures746.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tagcashemre002.jpg/

https://img44.imageshack.us/i/picyures747.jpg/

Hook vent:

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/picyures748.jpg/

*2) Tradly ties!*

*ALL REMAINING TIES FOR $50 BOXED AND SHIPPED IN CONUS with delivery confirmation!*

All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. Two or more ties will be sent boxed!

*Group A*

All are in excellent condition.

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/picyures754.jpg/

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/picyures755.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/picyures756.jpg/

1. Charvet. $15
2. Ancient Madder. $15
3. John Comfort, made in England, for The English Shop of Princeton. $13
4) Brooks Basics. $12
5) John Barton. $12
6) Gokey's Argyle and Sutherland; 75/25 wool/silk. Claimed

*Group B*

All are in excellent condition.

https://img371.imageshack.us/i/picyures758.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/picyures760.jpg/

1) Gael. All wool. Made in Scotland. $13
2) Lochcarron. Princess Margaret Rose. All wool, Made in Scotland.Claimed
3) Lochcarron. Watson. All wool, made in Scotalnd. $14
4) Fox emblematic. All silk. By J.M. McLaughlin--the trad. store in Princeton. $16
5) Hunting dogs emblematic. Jos. A. Bank. $12.


----------



## Georgia

I have two pairs of shoes for sale...please PM if you are interested...

1. *Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings.* Size 8.5D. These shoes are in excellent shape. I'd rate the uppers an 8.5 out of 10 and the soles an 8 out of 10. The heels were recently replaced (by me). Excellent patina. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/shell2.jpg/https://img383.imageshack.us/i/shell3.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/shell4.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/shell5.jpg/

2. *Salvatore Ferragamo Suede Bit Loafers.* Size 12D. These shoes are in perfect shape - only worn once. Chocolate brown suede. 
*Asking $100=>$90 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/ferra2.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ferra3.jpg/https://img532.imageshack.us/i/ferra4.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/ferra5.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/ferra6.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

etown883 said:


> Great Southwick Navy Pinstripe suit for a slimmer guy. 3/2 sack (of course).
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder = 17"
> Length (BOC) = 30"
> Chest = 19 3/4"
> Inseam = 28" with 1 3/4" cuffs, about 1/2" to be let out
> Waist = 16" across, with about 2" to be let out.
> 
> Just dry cleaned and ready to go.
> 
> Looking for $50 shipped.
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/suit1a.jpg/
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit2d.jpg/
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit3.jpg/
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/suit4.jpg/


[/QUOTE]

great deal for a shorter 38!
If the trousers could be let out to a 33"+ inseam I'd have picked this up in a second.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Have a batch of ties here lots of Brooks Brothers repp ties. All in great condition with plenty of wear in them.

$10 each.

plus FCM USPS shipping.

1. BB blue repp
2. BB #1 Repp - red,white,blue
3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo-CSA repp
4. SOLD
5. A&S Repp - Roberts Ltd
6. BB 346 Green Repp
7. BB Green & White Repp
8. SOLD
9. Savile Row (Macys) Navy/White/Green repp
10. SOLD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I've started a "one-in-one-out" policy of wardrobe management. We'll see if I can keep it up.

A couple ties:
Robert Talbot repp- some wrinkling around the knot area: $12 shipped
BB Makers: $7 shipped

Also have a trad fit 16x34 BB Pink Must-Iron OCBD, made in USA 
(Non-Script logo/non-Marks and Spencer era)
Good condition, bought off ebay, have since upgraded to a slim fits, and this has been relegated to sweater duty.
$20 shipped conus/offer

LLBean Navy Cotton Cardigan Size Small (fits more like a medium)
Bought off a member here, won a better one on ebay the next month, never worn by me.
Previous owner added fancy horn buttons, faded, but not neary as bad as in flash picture.
$15 shipped conus

American Living Black and White Gingham Shirt
Bought new, washed once, great condition, soft, "sueded" cotton, almost a light flannel, no logos!
$10 shipped conus

Price drops here too:


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> TD, very much looking forward to seeing your latest cull.
> 
> Brooks Brother "BrooksTweed" Jacket
> 
> size 43L (chest:23", shoulders 19", sleeve:25", length 33.5")
> 3/2 sack, patch pockets (bottom 2), center vent
> great condition
> $30 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Southwick Raw Silk Jacket
> 
> size 42L (chest:23", sleeve:26", shoulders:18.5", length:23")
> beige check, lightweight nubby silky stuff, feels like those raw silk ties at Press
> 2 button, darted, center vent
> $15 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Older Jos. A. Bank 3/2 Sack Blazer
> 
> Made in America
> "Executive Collection" fully lined, center vent
> no tagged size, seems like a 40-42
> chest: just over 22", shoulders 18.5", sleeve:25", length: 32.25"
> $20 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Southwick heavy, tweed-ish (softer though) sportcoat:
> two button darted, center vent, fully lined
> jacket: 21.5" across chest, 18" shoulders, 30.5" long, 23" sleeves (40S?)
> $15 shipped conus


----------



## Georgia

The Florsheims have sold. I lowered the price on the Ferragamos - please PM if you are interested:



Georgia said:


> 2. *Salvatore Ferragamo Suede Bit Loafers.* Size 12D. These shoes are in perfect shape - only worn once. Chocolate brown suede.
> *Asking $100=>$90 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/ferra2.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ferra3.jpg/https://img532.imageshack.us/i/ferra4.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/ferra5.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/ferra6.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## TradMichael

*emblematic drops*

all-silk emblematics & club ties, all in excellent shape:

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/emb1.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/emb2.jpg/

3) sailing club "full speed ahead" with anchors, ASC
4) land's end mallards and tartan made in usa
5) candle & quill (where have i seen this before?) by keys & lockwood new york tradition for over 100 years, made in usa

$16 each ppd

Kelly green Puritan polo golf shirt. MADE IN USA, tagged XL in mint, and perhaps unworn, shape. $10

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/puri.jpg/

RL Polo Vintage Chino Prospect Pant, tagged 36x32. Flat front, 100% cotton, smooth and clean and does not appear to be the "outlet" version. $12

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/polo2y.jpg/https://img519.imageshack.us/i/polo1x.jpg/

I still have this made in USA navy sweater, size L, that does have tiny twin pulls on the right sleeve. If you can use it I'll send it to you for $10

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape2q.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape1.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I also have these made in India Madras shirts:

J.Crew Long Sleeve Large:


Gant "Authentic Indian Madras"
Size large, half sleeve
3-button collar, locker loop, pen pocket on chest
Color is much more orange & purple than appears in picture.


$5+actual shipping costs each (can go first class)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I priced these a bit high. 
Drop to $15 each, or $25 for both shipped.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Two good quality, little worn leather/cotton surcingles both marked 36":
> 
> $20 each, or $35 both shipped.
> 
> Green, brass fittings: 41 1/2" total 36" to center catch, 1 1/4" wide
> Navy, ribbed webbing: 42" total 37" to center catch, 1 1/2" wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/40669802.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on remaining jackets!



TweedyDon said:


> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Paymen*t: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, personal US checks, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurement*s: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *2) Flecked tweed with patch pockets*
> 
> This is basic tweed sack, with patch pockets and leather buttons. It was made by Cordon of Philadelphia for Carrol Reed of New Hampshire. It looks like Donegal tweed, but I doubt that it is, as it lacks any Donegal identifying labels. A decent, serviceable weekend jacket which could use a dry clean to freshen it.
> 
> *Asking $20*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats039.jpg/
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats037.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats038.jpg/
> 
> *4)** Bespoke herringbone by Sills, with working cuffs!*
> 
> This jacket's really lovely, which is why it hasn't appeared here until now. (It dates from my FatTweedy days!) Shockingly, this was built by Sills (tho' not for me) on December 8th, 1987-shockingly, as this could easily have been built last year. It's in excellent condition, is fully lined, has a dual vent, and I believe is fully canvassed. It has working surgeon's cuffs, too!
> 
> Please note that there's a slight flaw in the weft of the weave, which makes it look like there's a small spot on the lapel in the pictures. This is just part of the tweed!
> 
> *Asking $44*
> 
> Measurements.
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2 - but note that this has working cuffs)
> Length: 31.75
> Shoulder: 20
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills019.jpg/
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets012.jpg/
> 
> https://img297.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills018.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills017.jpg/
> 
> The weave on the lapel:
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/
> 
> A small blemish on the interior lining (by the penny, placed for scale):
> 
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills015.jpg/
> 
> *5) Normal Hilton sack for Alan Royce of Princeton*
> 
> This is a very nice, dark glen plaid sack jacket, made by Norman Hilton for Alan Royce of Princeton. It's fully lined, and single vented, and is in Excellent condition. The last picture shows the colourway the best; this is a primarily charcoal jacket, with light grey in the plaid, and stripes of red, blue, and green throughout. It's a much nicer jacket than my original pictures showed!
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> Tagged a 43L, and runs true to size:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2.25)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets019.jpg/
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets020.jpg/
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets021.jpg/
> 
> *Additional picture for colour:*
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tradlytiesextrasills014.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have four classic 3/2 sacks to pass along!*
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, personal US checks, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers! *
> 
> *1) 42L Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack*
> 
> I bought this here some months ago, and since I've yet to wear it I decided that I'd give somewhere else the chance of it. It's simply gorgeous, and in superb condition; there are no flaws at all that I can detect. It's a beautiful 3/2 tweed sack with a lovely lapel roll, hook vent, and patch pockets. It's Made in the USA, quarter-lined, and canvassed. This is a really wonderful jacket... so it won't be subject to much discounting, I'm afraid!
> 
> Asking for $50.
> 
> Tagged 42L and runs true to size.
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 (+3)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets015.jpg/
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets016.jpg/
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets017.jpg/
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/hatsweatersjackets018.jpg/
> 
> *2) 40R Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed, thank you!*
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer.*
> 
> The exterior of this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, although there's a small and hard-to-find mark on the front (shown). It does have a tear in the lining at the cuff (which looks in my picture MUCH worse than it is!) but this should be an easy fix for even a minimally competent dry-cleaner tailor. It's a 3/2 sack with a hook vent and patch pockets. It's also fully lined. Overall, I'd say that this was Very Good.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> This is tagged 43R, and seems to run true to size.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2.75)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 18.75
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats001.jpg/
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats005.jpg/
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats002.jpg/
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable![/font]
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) C. 42L Brooksgate glen plaid suit*
> 
> The jacket and trousers of this suit could easily be worn apart, as odd garments, as they're not obviously suiting. If this doesn't sell as a suit, I'd be happy to separate them.
> 
> This suit is tagged 43L, but runs slim, as do all Brooksgate products; I think it's closer to a 42L. This is a lovely muted glen plaid suit in blues and greys with a subtle rust overcheck. It's half lined, and single vented, with two button cuffs. It's also darted, but very subtly. The trousers have 1.5" cuffs. This suit has just been dry cleaned, and is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.5)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist: 19
> Length: 31.5 +1.5 cuff, plus 1" under.
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/i/dsc02088h.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02089z.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02090o.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc02091a.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> *5) 3/2 sack for Richard Harris*
> 
> Another lovely glen plaid, a little bit bolder than the Harry Ballot, but still subtle enough to be very versatile indeed. This jacket is a mixture of dark charcoal, light grey, and mid-blue, and is lovely. If it fit, I'd keep it&#8230; It's fully lined, has four button cuffs, and is single vented. It has a very nice, natural lapel roll.
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> I believe that this is a 40-42S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 29
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02102s.jpg/
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02105y.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02103e.jpg/
> 
> *7) C.40R Borelli (NOT Borrelli!) tweed*
> 
> Yes, I know that Borelli isn't the most trad. of makers, but this is a lovely tweed, which could easily fit well into a trad. wardrobe for those times when you feel like grabbing a croissant on the way to the office at your white-shoe law firm or on the way to teach (or take) a university class on classics of philosophy. This is a lovely basketweave tweed; it's fully lined and single vented. One of the cuff buttons is showing patina, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 40R, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24.25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 29.5
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc02097z.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02098q.jpg/
> 
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/dsc02099x.jpg/
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02100x.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Magee!*



TweedyDon said:


> *2) Magee Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland*
> 
> This jacket is Magee's "Fairline" model, and was tailored in Ireland from their traditional Donegal tweed. This jacket is fully lined, has a single vent, and is in excellent condition. And the tweed is a really beautiful, classic Donegal; a lovely shade of bluish grey, with woven flecks of blue, white, scarlet, and black!
> 
> *Asking $27*
> 
> This is tagged a 40R, but seems to run slightly small.
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24.75 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 5/16
> Length: 29.5
> 
> *https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke898.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke901.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img9.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke900.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke902.jpg/*
> 
> *https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbespoke903.jpg/*


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on shoes and boots!



TweedyDon said:


> As part of my closet clearing I have four (possibly the final four!) pairs of boots and shoes to pass on. Because the Doc Martens boots I ahve to pass on (dark tan and green!) aren't really trad., I've included a link below to where they are available on The Other Forum.
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome*! Discounts for multiple purchases.
> 
> *1) Size 11D AE Stockbridge*
> 
> Black, and in excellent condition with almost no wear to the soles. Minor creasing to uppers as shown. These are seriously comfortable shoes--I'm only selling them as I have two other pairs of Stockbridges! These were kept tree'd (although trees not included.)
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes007.jpg/
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes008.jpg/
> 
> *2) Size 11D Dexter longwings. *
> 
> Lovely, sturdy, Made in the USA longwings. Some minor creasing to uppers, some minor marks inside the left shoe (both shown). Very little wear to the soles.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes004.jpg/
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes005.jpg/
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/bootsandshoes006.jpg/
> 
> *LINK TO DR. MARTENS BOOTS IN TAN AND GREEN; asking $45 a pair, shipped:*


----------



## AlanC

Price cuts!



AlanC said:


> The perfect (non-button down) white dress shirt.
> 
> *SOLD['b] Robert Talbott dress shirt
> Tagged size: 16x33
> Made in USA (most Talbott shirts are offshore now)
> In 'as new' condition. Button cuff, left chest pocket.
> 
> NOW $25! Your price: $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal, please
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/96/img2858r.jpg
> 
> With warmer weather breaking through, there was a call for khaki shorts. Well, here you go.
> 
> For the skinny Trad:
> 
> Brooks Brothers plain front khaki shorts
> Tagged size: 30 (x 8.5" inseam)
> 
> NOW $18! $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



AlanC said:



Southwick tweed 3/2 sack
Tagged Size: 39R
Seam separation at vent on the interior. Easy fix, or simply wear as-is.

NOW $35! $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
Shoulder: 17"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"



















Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
Tagged Size: 46L
Made in England

NOW $35! $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 19.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"



















Click to expand...

Fish belt still available!
Size 36
Brass buckle and leather tab are both 'broken in', but are in good serviceable condition.
Yours for a meager $13 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal, please.










J&M price drop to $55 delivered! (Make me an offer!)



AlanC said:



NOS Johnston & Murphy 'Wallabees'
Made in USA
Vibram Sole
Size: 10W

Clark's Wallabees retail for ~$115, and are not made in the USA.

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal please

Shoe trees are not included, and are for display purposes only.

Click to expand...

These BB khakis (bottom pair) are also still available.




Brooks Brothers now $20! (Bills pictured below are sold)

Brooks Brothers
Tagged size: 36 x 32 (hand measured: 18 x 30)
French-fly, not no-iron, no cuffs










https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5361/img2560jf.jpg

Click to expand...

*


----------



## swb120

*Khakis! Barbour, Bills, Orvis. Some NWT. Sizes 38 - 40.*

Up for sale are a number of gorgeous khakis, some NWT, others used but in outstanding condition. The khakis which are not NWT look as if they have never been worn (they're merely wrinkled). Waist sizes generally 38 to 40. Check measurements below. Where there is additional room to let out the waist or length, it is indicated by the number in ( ) after the measurement.

1. Barbour - 2 pairs. Asking *$50 shipped per pair*.
NWT, twill, british tan color, pleated, very soft, "relaxed" fit, hemmed, made in Portugal
Waist: 38.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30 (2)

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img3533x.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img3534bs.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3535c.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img3536p.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img3538ku.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img3542u.jpg/

2. Bills NWT poplin - 3 pairs. Asking *$50 shipped per pair*.
NWT, M2P, standard fit, tagged 40", british tan, unhemmed, made in USA

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img3546nb.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/img3547s.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img3548z.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3549f.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img3550x.jpg/

3. Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking *$35 shipped per pair*.
Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/

4. Bills twill khakis - 2 pairs. Asking *$35 shipped per pair*.
Pair one - M2P, khaki/stone, tagged 38", reg. pleat, made in USA
Pair two - M1P, khaki, tagged 38", reverse pleat, made in USA
W (both have same measurements) - 38.5-39 (1.5-2)
L - 28 (2.5)

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3558g.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img3559q.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img3560k.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img3561z.jpg/

5. Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking *$25 shipped per pair*.
Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
W - 38 (0)
L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
W - 38 (0)
L - 29 (.5)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Trad v. preppy*

Do Lacoste shirts count as Trad? If they don't, I apologize for the post. If they do, I have a NWT Lacoste polo, sz 7 (XL), in matelot (slate blue) which I'm selling for $45 shipped. I bought it from Saks and never wore it. PM me and I can send pics, if there is interest.


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Ralph Lauren Blue Label sportcoat, sz 43L, navy/heather blue with white windowpane*

Up for sale is a beautiful Ralph Lauren Blue Label sportcoat, in a navy/heather blue with a white/gray windowpane. 2-button, darted, made in USA, fully lined. Tagged 43L (may measure closer to a 42L - check measurements). 65% wool; 35% alpaca.

*SOLD*.

Measurements: 
Chest - 22
Waist - 20.5
Sleeves - 23.5 (2.5" to let out)
Shoulders - 20.5
Length - 32.25

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3572f.jpg/ https://img502.imageshack.us/i/img3575c.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img3576c.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img3577x.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/img3578.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*H. Freeman & Sons grey herringbone sportcoat, sz 46R*

Up for sale is a nearly-new grey herringbone sportcoat by H. Freeman & Sons. Measures to approx. 46R (but check measurements). Made in USA. Very soft...beautiful sportcoat.

Asking *$45 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest - 24
Waist - 23
Length - 31.5
Sleeve - 24.5 (1.5" to let out)
Shoulders - 20

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img3580jr.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img3583ew.jpg/


----------



## svb

J Press madras, size SMALL. *SOLD

*I also have a pair of Murray's Nantucket Reds, cuffed, in 30x32. I don't have any photos on hand but can grab some later. If you're interested, these are the real deal. I'm selling only because the cut is just too generous to look right on my trim frame. *$30 shipped*


----------



## Orgetorix

Just a note to all who post items for sale: As Jovan suggested before, clickable thumbnail photos are a good way to conserve space in the thread. My habit, though you don't have to follow it, is to put one normal-size picture for each item and do the rest as thumbnails.

In addition, consider putting a *space*, rather than a *return*, in between your IMG tags for multiple photos. This allows our browsers to keep as many photos as possible on one line next to one another and also saves space vertically.


----------



## TweedyDon

Orgetorix said:


> In addition, consider putting a *space*, rather than a *return*, in between your IMG tags for multiple photos. This allows our browsers to keep as many photos as possible on one line next to one another and also saves space vertically.


Excellent--this is useful info., which I'll follow from now on! Thanks!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Orgetorix said:


> Just a note to all who post items for sale: As Jovan suggested before, clickable thumbnail photos are a good way to conserve space in the thread. My habit, though you don't have to follow it, is to put one normal-size picture for each item and do the rest as thumbnails.
> 
> In addition, consider putting a *space*, rather than a *return*, in between your IMG tags for multiple photos. This allows our browsers to keep as many photos as possible on one line next to one another and also saves space vertically.


Excellent advice! Your procedure is precisely the one I adopted after Jovan's recent suggestion.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Crombie Tweed Overcoat 40R*

Looking to survive the constant rain? Try a tweed overcoat from Crombie. Single-breasted tagged 40R. In pristine, and I mean basically new, condition. Asking $100 shipped CONUS.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Florsheim Imperial Longwings 9.5 C*

This is a pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings, size 9.5 C. I can't call these NOS as they appear to have been worn once (probably no more than tried on) on a hard surface. There is little creasing to the vamps and, as you can see in the pictures, the soles are virtually unworn. The suicide heels have been replaced with Vibram, all rubber heels and plastic taps. These show no wear. At most, these shoes were worn once. Measurements are: 4 3/8" across the widest point of the sole and 12 1/4" from heel to toe. Asking $225 shipped CONUS.

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/longwings2.jpg/
https://img146.imageshack.us/i/longwings1.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/longwings4.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/longwings5.jpg/https://img179.imageshack.us/i/longwings7.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Have a batch of ties here lots of Brooks Brothers repp ties. All in great condition with plenty of wear in them.

$10 each.

plus FCM USPS shipping.

1. BB blue repp
2. BB #1 Repp - red,white,blue
3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo-CSA repp
4. SOLD
5. A&S Repp - Roberts Ltd
6. BB 346 Green Repp
7. BB Green & White Repp
8. SOLD
9. Savile Row (Macys) Navy/White/Green repp
10. SOLD


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*In search of brown shoes in 9.5 or 10D*

After waiting patiently for some time, I decided to broadcast my search, following the intermittent example on this thread. I am looking for brown shoes in good condition. I usually wear a 10D in AE and Alden, but 9.5 in shell and some lasts. Thank you.


----------



## TradMichael

Pleasant, look two posts up at the awesome 9.5 Longwings that tonylumpkin's got. I'd love them myself but just got two pairs on here within the past week.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I think I'll post a request as well, a little more specific though. Last week, I called Frye to order the Arkansas boot. They were out in my size, 10D, and don't plan to continue the model.

Does anyone out there have a pair of 10D Frye Arkansas in brown they want to get rid of?

Also, if you are planning on ordering, do it now as they have very few sizes left.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

TradMichael said:


> Pleasant, look two posts up at the awesome 9.5 Longwings that tonylumpkin's got. I'd love them myself but just got two pairs on here within the past week.


They are very beautiful, but I'm hoping to be thriftier.


----------



## crs

Walkover made in USA saddle shoes, 9.5 C/A, with red soles. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

*Allen Edmonds* Saratoga
9.5B
Burgundy Calf

Only $35 shipped CONUS, Paypal Personal

   

*SOLD!* Allen Edmonds Austin
10B
Black Calf Wholecut
These are vintage, not sure how old, but they have the cotton duck lining in the forefront of the shoe. These would work well for suits and even semi-formal wear.

$35 shipped CONUS, Paypal Personal

  https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img0109hq.jpg/ 

Shoe trees are for display purposes, and are not included with either pair.


----------



## crs

GTH Pants. Each $30 shipped CONUS.

Brooks muted Madras made in India, plain fron, no cuffs, Clark model. Tagged 36-30, but I measure at 35/29.5.










Corbin Madras, plain front, no cuffs, 40/29.










Corbin seersucker, plain front, no cuffs, 40/30.


----------



## crs

SOLD IN ABOUT ONE MINUTE

BB Black Fleece Oxford buttondown, made in USA, size BB3, which BB website says equates to a 16/34. I concur; however these are a bit slimmer-fititing than standard BB OCBDs and not a wise choice for those of you who, like me, now sport somewhat of a middle-age manbelly. These would be NWT, but I removed tags to wash this to ensure a couple of smudges were not indelible. After one wash, the two smudges are barely perceptible if you know where to look, and I suspect they will go away completely after another wash or two. Nice shirt. This shirt retails for $150 (they are out of their minds). $20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*price drops on sterling Tiffany buckle, Liberty cufflinks, and BS cufflinks*

*Price drops--and lower offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues! Next up--a Made in USA Coach briefcase/messenger bag, and a gorgeous thick and luxurious Scottish cashmere overcoat! And some more ties...
> 
> But, here, I have some cufflinks and a Tiffany buckle!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are always welcome!*
> 
> *1) NIB Liberty of London "Elephant" cufflinks*
> 
> These are exquisite--the detail on these is simply amazing. They are new, unworn, and in their original box. They were made from sterling silver by Liberty of London for their "Animal Range", and show a sitting elephant attached to a cylinder--perhaps a bound tree trunk?
> 
> Asking *$65 shipped and insured in CONUS*, or offer.
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/picyures735.jpg/
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picyures739.jpg/
> 
> *2) Boxed Ben Silver cufflinks*.
> 
> These are lovely; very, very dark blue with gold centre dots. They come in their original box.
> 
> Asking *$30 shipped in CONUS*, or offer.
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/picyures741.jpg/
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/picyures742.jpg/
> 
> *3) Tiffany sterling silver engine-turned slide bluckle. *
> 
> The trad. classic! This is seriously heavy, and lovely thick silver. The slide mechanism is in perfect working order. This could use a quick polish. It's hand engraved with the initials "PJB".
> 
> Asking *$70 shipped and insured in CONUS*, or offer.
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/picyures730.jpg/
> 
> https://img372.imageshack.us/i/picyures731.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/picyures732.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS. Paypal only. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> 2. NWT Polo RL madras shorts. Beautiful, vibrant colors! Tagged size is 32. $*25*
> Measurements:
> Waist: 32
> Inseam: 8
> Leg opening: 12


Price drop.


----------



## greekgeek

*Good Ol' Tassel Loafers 12D*

Here is a swell pair of vintage Hanovers in NOS condition. All leather shoe and marked as such, even the insole is thick leather. Size 12D

How does $99 shipped and insured anywhere in the CONUS sound?


----------



## TweedyDon

The Tiffany buckle has now been claimed; both the Liberty of London sterling cufflinks and the Ben Silver cufflinks are still available.

The Dexter longwings have been claimed; the AE Stockbridges and the Doc Martens boots (!) are still available.


----------



## TheWGP

Have a few recent finds. BTW, a good bit of what I've listed previously is still available - feel free to make an offer. I'm going to make a huge post one of these days over at SF and link to it here, there's too much stuff to easily type out in one post. But as for tonight...

All prices include shipping CONUS. Payment is via PayPal, personal preferred but not required. Questions? Don't hesitate to PM me. I would love to trade with you, let me know if you're interested in any item and we can talk.

1) OLD Dexter monkstraps 11C. Possibly (probably?) keeping these for myself, but they're a bit tight so I might let them move on. Pictures do not do these shoes justice, beautiful leather, I saw them and had to pick them up despite the price. Soles marked Genuine Leather, V-cleat heels with beveled inside corner and a nail right next to that corner - did not know Dexter ever made shoes like this. Anyone have any idea about vintage/type? Google isn't particularly helpful.

The insole logo is different than others I've seen, even others marked "vintage" and markings appear only in the right shoe, not the left. The Dexter logo is almost 100% complete, but the sizing markings are on the shoe are only visible in the right light, probably age fading? These are definitely a cut above any other Dexter I've ever seen, and if they weren't so tight I'd be ecstatic to have them in my rotation. I have no idea whatsoever how to price these - I can't even find anything similar on ebay completed listings - and so am going to just accept offers. Probably in the $75 neighborhood?


2) Florsheim Royal Imperial "bit-like" loafers, 7E. Buttery-soft leather, great shoes, very little wear - see the sole pictures, seriously! Asking $60 shipped. 


3) Coach belt, 30". Black leather, gold buckle. Some wear showing but with a little TLC would be great for a wearable belt. Asking $15 and not making much if any money after Paypal fees and shipping, since I paid $8 for it - what was I thinking?!


4) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33 shirt, spread/english collar. Great shape, dry-cleaning tags were still on it. All buttons present & in good shape. Asking $28.


5) Brooks Brothers White OCBD - MUST IRON MADE IN USA! 16.5/35. Normally I don't bother with BB shirts, but made an exception for this one. All buttons present & in good shape. Asking $25.


6) Joseph A Banks Executive Collection 100% Camel Hair. No tagged size, beautiful coat. This is a bit older, though not truly OLD, and is definitely better than what you see there today IMO. Measurements: P2P 23, sleeve 26.5 (!), shoulders 20, length 33. This is for a LONG 44L or 46L, though it can easily enough be shortened - much easier to go in than out! Asking $49.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm adding another pair of vintage longwings for those who are somewhat less flush with cash at the moment.

These are LLoyd & Haig tan longwings in size 10 *E*, although, widthwise, they match up to a Florsheim Imperial longwing I have in size 9.5 *D*, so, I think they run a bit narrow for an E. The approximate measurements on the L&H is 12.5" by 4.5". These are in excellent used condition with 90%+ of the sole and heels remaining. They are Goodyear welted, double soled and have leather linings. Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/55130624.jpg/
https://img87.imageshack.us/i/lh1.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/lh2.jpg/

And I still have these...



tonylumpkin said:


> This is a pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings, size 9.5 C. I can't call these NOS as they appear to have been worn once (probably no more than tried on) on a hard surface. There is little creasing to the vamps and, as you can see in the pictures, the soles are virtually unworn. The suicide heels have been replaced with Vibram, all rubber heels and plastic taps. These show no wear. At most, these shoes were worn once. Measurements are: 4 3/8" across the widest point of the sole and 12 1/4" from heel to toe. Asking $225 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/longwings2.jpg/
> https://img146.imageshack.us/i/longwings1.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/longwings4.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/longwings5.jpg/https://img179.imageshack.us/i/longwings7.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks Brothers spring jacket, a quiet plaid (if that's not an oxymoron), feels like a cotton blend but no info on tag, light padding, all the usual Ivy details, no flaws that I can see, tagged 40L.

Specs:

Shoulders 18 and a bit; length from back of collar 32; sleeves 25 1/2; pit to pit 22.

$30 shipped CONUS.










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/40LBBspringjacketinside.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/BB40Ldetail.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/bb40Llapel.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/bb40Llapel.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*My closet clearing continues!*

As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance (for the Barbour). International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. PayPal personal payments preferred, but not required; no extra charge for Goods payments.

*(Alas, my technological incompetence is preventing me from placing my pictures side by side...  )*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) (Basically NEW) Size 48 Barbour Burghley.*

This is simply gorgeous! I bought this for myself some years ago, but continued to wear my old one it was supposed to replace. So, this has been worn at most three times! It's still stiff with the oruigianl factory wax finish, still has the lingering "new Barbour" smell. It's just a bit dusty (and by a bit, I mean a BIT!) from sitting in my closet. It's now way too big for me, so it needs to find a new home.

This comes with its original enamel Barbour lapel pin, and its original care instruction leaflet.

Asking $140 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

*2) Size L Handmade Martin Dingman cashmere-lined gloves.*

I bought this last Fall, and wore them perhaps twice. There's some minor, minor discloration on the thumb of one (shown). These are simply lovely, but I have too many gloves!

Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img511.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

*3) Cordings cap.*

This is a lovely cap, but I prefer heavier tweeds. This is made from Joint Anniversay cloth spun by Reid and Taylor. It has discolouration in the inside lining, and a very small snag on the back (also shown). It measures slightly under 23" in the interior circumference.

Asking just $30 shipped in CONUS.

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img509.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0z.jpg/

*4) Size 71/4 Italian fedora made for Meyer's of New Orleans.*

If you know hats, you'll have heard of Meyer's. I bought my first "real" hat there, and have loved the store ever since. This fedora is beautiful, but just a bit too bit for me at 7 1/4. It's in excellent condition. *NB*: This is a much nicer, darker grey than my pictures show!

Asking $60 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/

https://img510.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Nice but narrow Bass loafers, made in USA, bit of thrift shop sticker still on one sole, apparently unworn. I'm usually a 9D in loafers but I took a flyer on these, which are marked 9C. No dice. Outer measurements are 10 3/4 x 3 5/8; inside approx. 10 3/8. Leather isn't primo but it nothing like the plasticky Weejun of today.

$30 shipped CONUS.










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/bassnos2.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/bassnosinside.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/bassdetail.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. belts! Needlepoint, fly fishing, Polo...*

These date from my "FatTweedy" days! All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment preferred, but not required.

Please PM with interest! Offers welcome!

*ALL FOUR BELTS FOR $65 shipped!*

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/belts001.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/belts002.jpg/

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/belts003.jpg/

*1) Size 38 Tucker Blair needlepoint.*

This is the "Cabs and Taxis" belt; it's professioanlly handmade needlepoint on leather with a brass buckle. This is UNWORN.

Asking $39 shipped in CONUS.

*2) Size 40 fly-fishing fabric and leather belt. *

This is also unworn!

Asking $18 shipped in CONUS.

*3) Black Polo belt, size 38. *

Some memory and wear around the holes.

Asking $12 shipped in CONUS.

*4) Brown Polo belt, size 38.*

Some memory and wear around the holes.

Asking $12 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Filson 257 in otter green*

I bought this for myself from Filson just before I bought a Field Satchel from another member, and so not only have I never used it, but it's never even been opened!

This is in perfect condition, although it might be *slightly* dusty from sitting in a draw for the last few months!

I'm asking *$189 shipped and insured in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. Personal payment is strongly preferred to avoid fees, but not required.

*Please PM with interest! OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Details on this bag:*

--Dimensions: 16" W x 12 1/2" H x 6" D.
--Double layer of fabric on the bottom.
--Two-way brass zipper with leather pulls.
--Storm flap secured by bridle leather tab with snap.
--2 full length inside pockets for files, etc.
--Compartment for laptop computer.
--3 inside pockets for battery pack, peripherals, and other laptop accessories.
--Brass clip inside to secure your car/house keys.
--Inside pockets for calculator, business cards, pencils and pens.
--4 outside pockets (one on each side, and one on each end).
--Bridle leather carrying handles with handgrip.
--Removable and adjustable bridle leather shoulder strap with shoulder pad.
--Made in USA.

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/filson004.jpg/

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/filson001.jpg/

https://img524.imageshack.us/i/filson003.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

REVISED LIST;

Have a batch of ties here lots of Brooks Brothers repp ties. All in great condition with plenty of wear in them.

$10 each.

plus FCM USPS shipping.

1. SOLD
2. BB #1 Repp - red,white,blue
3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo-CSA repp
4. SOLD
5. A&S Repp - Roberts Ltd
6. SOLD
7. BB Green & White Repp
8. SOLD
9. SOLD
10. BB red/white/blue repp


----------



## chiamdream

TweedyDon said:


> I bought this for myself from Filson just before I bought a Field Satchel from another member, and so not only have I never used it, but it's never even been opened!


I carry one of these and it's great - virtually indestructible. Holds more stuff than you really want to carry.


----------



## MDunle3199

*L. L. Bean Norwegian Sweater Size L*

Grey with red accents. 80% Wool 20% Nylon. Made in Norway. Asking $30 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## AlanC

chiamdream said:


> I carry one of these and it's great - virtually indestructible. Holds more stuff than you really want to carry.


I carry mine every day. Highly recommended.


----------



## swb120

*St. Paddy's Day Price Drops!*

*St. Paddy's Day Price Drops!*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are a number of gorgeous khakis, some NWT, others used but in outstanding condition. The khakis which are not NWT look as if they have never been worn (they're merely wrinkled). Waist sizes generally 38 to 40. Check measurements below. Where there is additional room to let out the waist or length, it is indicated by the number in ( ) after the measurement.
> 
> 1. Barbour - 2 pairs. Asking *$45 shipped per pair*.
> NWT, twill, british tan color, pleated, very soft, "relaxed" fit, hemmed, made in Portugal
> Waist: 38.5 (2" to let out)
> Length: 30 (2)
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img3533x.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img3534bs.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3535c.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img3536p.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img3538ku.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img3542u.jpg/
> 
> 2. Bills NWT poplin - 3 pairs. Asking *$40 shipped per pair*. 1 pr sold.
> NWT, M2P, standard fit, tagged 40", british tan, unhemmed, made in USA
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img3546nb.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/img3547s.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img3548z.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3549f.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img3550x.jpg/
> 
> 3. Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking *$30 shipped per pair*.
> Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
> pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
> pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/
> 
> 4. Bills twill khakis - 2 pairs. Asking *$30 shipped per pair*.
> Pair one - M2P, khaki/stone, tagged 38", reg. pleat, made in USA
> Pair two - M1P, khaki, tagged 38", reverse pleat, made in USA
> W (both have same measurements) - 38.5-39 (1.5-2)
> L - 28 (2.5)
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3558g.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img3559q.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img3560k.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img3561z.jpg/
> 
> 5. Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking *$20 shipped per pair*.
> Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
> W - 38 (0)
> L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
> Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
> W - 38 (0)
> L - 29 (.5)
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NIB ALDENS 50% OFF*

A local mens store is ending their relationship with Alden and has put their very limited remaining stock on sale. They have 3 pair of the Medallion Tip Balmorals https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=36, two in black and one in brown...all size 8.5 D. They also have a pair of black calf, tassel loafers https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=30, size 9D. These are $200 each, new in the box...right around 50% off on shoes you seldom find discounted.
I am willing to proxy these for $40 per pair, which would include shipping by USPS Priority, with tracking, anywhere in the CONUS.


----------



## svb

Murray's Nantucket Reds, 30x32 *$30 shipped*










  
(click to enlarge)


----------



## rebel222

*Alden for Brooks Brothers Unlined LHS 9D*

I have a pair of Alden Shell Cordovan LHS for Brooks Brothers. They are brand new. I think I still have the box. I bought these from the Brooks Brothers clearance center. They are a mismatched pair. One #8 and one black. I dyed them both black. I did not use any strippers or solvents that could damage the leather since I would going black. I performed a quick wipe-down with a spot remover to ensure there was nothing on the surface that would prohibit the dye being absorbed. I want to make sure this is fully disclosed. Both shoes have been dyed black to ensure they match. I am only asking *$OLD*

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_3941.jpg[/IMG]

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_3942.jpg[/IMG]

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_3944.jpg[/IMG]

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_3946.jpg[/IMG]

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_3947.jpg[/IMG]

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_3948.jpg[/IMG]

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_3949.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Zon Jr.

*FS: Madras Jacket 40R Murray's Nantucket Reds 37 x 31*

*Murray's Toggery Nantucket Red Flat Front Cuffed cotton trousers.
*
37 waist x 31 inseam; excellent condition, broken-in, no tears or stains. *$35.00* shipped.

*Madras Jacket 40 R (approx.)*

Half-lined 3 button madras cotton sack jacket, no size indicated; unfamiliar fly-over state label; single vent; excellent condition. 
Shoulder to shoulder 19 inches
Chest pit-to-pit 21.5 inches
Sleeve 25 inches w/inch to let out
Length bottom neck to hem 29 inches. * $30.00* shipped

Feel free to ask questions, more pics, etc.


----------



## ds23pallas

chiamdream said:


> I carry one of these and it's great - virtually indestructible. Holds more stuff than you really want to carry.





AlanC said:


> I carry mine every day. Highly recommended.


I too have had one for many years. Mine has developed many holes of varying sizes due to friction against my torso as I carry it over my shoulder 95% of the time. The wear has never bothered me however, as I believed that the hardware would last forever.

Wrong! Just this morning while walking to work the buckle at one end of the strap popped away from it's attachment point and the bag fell to the ground. Today's load was not great (banana, apple, marketing textbook and a copy of "Democracy in America" by de Tocqueville). I hope it can be repaired somehow.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Two 3-2 Sacks*

Good afternoon,

I have two sack jackets, the first a corduroy from ComboOrgan on here. The sleeves are just too short for me; otherwise it's flawless, as he remarks. Quoted from his post:



























Cable Car Clothiers corduroy sack. No flaws. Has been drycleaned since last wearing

Shoulder 18
Chest 21
Length 30
Sleeve 23.5

$50

I also have a Brooksgate Blazer. It is flawless, except that it has no tags. When I got it, only one remained, hanging by a thread, so I went ahead and took it off. Pictures available on request.

Shoulder 18
Chest 21.5
Length 30
Sleeve 24

$35.

I'd be interested in trades (15.5 or 16/34, 40 or 41R, 10 or 9.5D).

Thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

ds23pallas said:


> Wrong! Just this morning while walking to work the buckle at one end of the strap popped away from it's attachment point and the bag fell to the ground. Today's load was not great (banana, apple, marketing textbook and a copy of "Democracy in America" by de Tocqueville). I hope it can be repaired somehow.


Call Filson! Seriously, they have a great repair policy; I've had a bag that was many years old repaired quickly and cheaply.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Zon Jr. -- Do you have larger pics of the madras jacket? Looks pretty cool. Thanks -- JB


----------



## greekgeek

***SOLD** 50% off! Take them shipped and insured for $49! Also interested in trades for size 10.5D and perhaps C shoes.*



greekgeek said:


> Here is a swell pair of vintage Hanovers in NOS condition. All leather shoe and marked as such, even the insole is thick leather. Size 12D
> 
> How does $99 shipped and insured anywhere in the CONUS sound?


----------



## phyrpowr

greekgeek said:


> *50% off! Take them shipped and insured for $49! Also interested in trades for size 10.5D and perhaps C shoes.*


PM sent


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Price drops! Offers are very welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> !
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are always welcome!*
> 
> *1) NIB Liberty of London "Elephant" cufflinks*
> 
> These are exquisite--the detail on these is simply amazing. They are new, unworn, and in their original box. They were made from sterling silver by Liberty of London for their "Animal Range", and show a sitting elephant attached to a cylinder--perhaps a bound tree trunk?
> 
> Asking *$60 OR OFFER shipped and insured in CONUS*.
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/picyures735.jpg/
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picyures739.jpg/
> 
> *2) Boxed Ben Silver cufflinks*.
> 
> These are lovely; very, very dark blue with gold centre dots. They come in their original box.
> 
> Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS*, or offer.
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/picyures741.jpg/
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/picyures742.jpg/
> 
> *3) Tiffany sterling silver engine-turned slide bluckle. *
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates! Price drop on remaining Liberty of London sterling elephant links!



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are always welcome!*
> 
> *1) NIB Liberty of London "Elephant" cufflinks*
> 
> These are exquisite--the detail on these is simply amazing. They are new, unworn, and in their original box. They were made from sterling silver by Liberty of London for their "Animal Range", and show a sitting elephant attached to a cylinder--perhaps a bound tree trunk?
> 
> *Asking $55 shipped and insured in CONUS*, or offer.
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/picyures735.jpg/
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picyures739.jpg/
> 
> *2) Boxed Ben Silver cufflinks*.
> 
> Claimed
> 
> *3) Tiffany sterling silver engine-turned slide bluckle. *
> 
> Claimed!


----------



## Cardinals5

Items still available

Seagull and ship's wheel d-ring belt. Size M. Made in USA by Parrott Canvas Co. of Greenville, NC.

Length (including rings): 40" (best for 32-34" waist)

Price: 10.00
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/stuffs001.jpg/

Land's End Fair Isle vest. NWOT - will include the white evelope with spare threads) 100% lambswool. Made in China. Reverse is solid brown wool in ribbed pattern.

Size: XL
Chest: 48
Length: 28

Price: $17.00
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/stuffs003.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/stuffs004.jpg/

Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack.

Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 29.75
Sleeves: 23.75 + 2

Price: $25.00
https://img214.imageshack.us/i/stuffs018.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/stuffs019.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuffs020.jpg/

Rockingham Clothes for Belk (Columbia, SC) 3/2 sack sport coat. Almost an irridescent green with reddish-brown pattern. Hook vent. Feels like worsted wool, but no tag.

Tagged: No tagged size, but fits like a 42/44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 24.5 +2.5
Length: 30

Price: $22.50
https://img246.imageshack.us/i/stuff1010.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/stuff1013.jpg/https://img121.imageshack.us/i/stuff1014.jpg/

Hathaway Madras shirt (nice and schlubby madras). Short sleeve. Made in India.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46

Price: $14.00
https://img525.imageshack.us/i/stuff1016.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/stuff1017.jpg/ 
Brooks Brothers "346" Outlet madras (not as schlubby as the Hathaway). Short sleeves. Made in India.

Tagged: L
Chest: 48

Price: 14.00
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/stuff1018.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/stuff1019.jpg/

Gitman Brothers shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Slight spread collar.

Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 33
Chest: 46

Price: $14.00 

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/stuff1028.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/stuff1029.jpg/

Gitman Brothers light flannel. 100% cotton. Made in USA.

Tagged: L
Chest: 48
Neck: 16.5
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $16.00

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/stuff1032.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/stuff1034.jpg/

Brooks Brothers "346" (the good one) 3/2 sack suit. The suit has all the trad fixin's and has the vestigal button hole higher up on the lapel for a great look. 100% wool.

Color: The suit is a mid-gray with whitish and orangish stripes.

Tagged: 43R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24 +2
Length: 30.5

Trousers - flat front
Waist: 38
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 29
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $37.50
https://img222.imageshack.us/i/stuff3016.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuff3017.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/stuff3019.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/stuff3020.jpg/

Tie Sale - not all tradly, but nice quality. If you'd like better pictures, please PM me and I'll accommodate you as quickly as I can.

1. All ties in perfect condition - worn, but no snags, etc.

2. Prices: All ties are $8.00 (except knits = $6), which includes domestic shipping in a USPS Priority Mail small flat rate box (except the knits, which will ship in a padded envelope), but doesn't including tracking.

3. Prices after the first tie: 
1 tie = $8
2 ties: $14
3 ties: $18
4 or more (contact me for price)

1. Genesis. Handmade in USA. 100% silk, 4"
2. Zianetti. Handmade in China. 100% silk, 4"
3. Raleigh for Rush Wilson. 75/25 silk/poly, 3.5"
4. (Specially made for) Naval War College. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3.75" (I want this to go to someone who either attended the War College or at least is/was in the Navy)
5. Cambridge Collection. 25/75 silk/poly. 3 3/8"
https://img693.imageshack.us/i/ties011.jpg/

6. Black cotton knit (no maker) 2"
7. Private Club. Tan wool knit 2"
8. Wembley. Cream cotton knit 2.25"
9. Cambridge Classics. Blue-gray wool knit 2"
10. Carter Holmes blackwatch. 50/50 wool/poly. 3 1/8
11. Scotland House. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. 3"
https://img171.imageshack.us/i/ties012.jpg/

12. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 4
13. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 3.75
14. LE "long" 100% silk, Handsewn in USA, 4
15. J Crew, 100% silk, Made in Canada, 4
16. Andrews Ties (NY), 100% silk, Made in Italy, 3.5
https://img408.imageshack.us/i/ties014.jpg/

17. BB (outlet) 346, 100% silk, Made in USA, 4
18. BB BFS(?) 100% silk, handmade in USA, 3.75
19. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
20. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
21. PRL. 100% silk, Made by Hand in USA, 3.75
https://img10.imageshack.us/i/ties020.jpg/

26. BB Makers, 100% silk, made in USA, 3 7/8
27. BB Makers, 100% silk (ribbed), made in USA, 4
27. -- Withdrawn --
28. SOLD
29. SOLD
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/ties024.jpg/

Madras 2B, darted, by mystery-maker for Ballew and Scott (Greenville trad clothier - shortly to go out of business ). Made in USA. There is very moderate shoulder padding and the jacket is 1/8(!) lined - almost no lining except around the shoulders.

Condition: Excellent, appears very little worn. The exterior pockets are all still sewn shut.

No tagged size, but something like a larger 40R or 41R
Chest: 43
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24
Length (BOC): 30

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/madras001.jpg/
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/madras005f.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/https://img97.imageshack.us/i/madras004.jpg/

Palm Beach tan cotton/poly 3/2 sack. Wash-and-wear. Mediocre quality - just a beater summer jacket. Something to throw in the car for emergencies.

Condition issues: The collar has been resewn (see pic) and there is a small mark on the right hip (pictured). I did not wash the jacket so don't known whether the hip mark can be removed.

No tagged size, but something like a 40S/R
Chest: 42
Waist: 41
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeves: 22.5 (NOTE: shorter arms, probably for someone who wears a 32" sleeve)
Length: 29

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img72.imageshack.us/i/madras006.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/madras008.jpg/
https://img59.imageshack.us/i/madras009.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

REVISED LIST;

Have a batch of ties here lots of Brooks Brothers repp ties. All in great condition with plenty of wear in them.

$10 each.

plus FCM USPS shipping.

1. SOLD
2. BB #1 Repp - red,white,blue
3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo-CSA repp
4. SOLD
5. SOLD
6. SOLD
7. BB Green & White Repp
8. SOLD
9. SOLD
10. SOLD


----------



## a4audi08

first two are huntington (tags long gone) and second is an 80% wool 20% cotton by kenneth gordon










will take $10 each, 2/$18 or $25 for all 3. shipped CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS*

This is a pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings, size 9.5 C. I can't call these NOS as they appear to have been worn once (probably no more than tried on) on a hard surface. There is little creasing to the vamps and, as you can see in the pictures, the soles are virtually unworn. The suicide heels have been replaced with Vibram, all rubber heels and plastic taps. These show no wear. At most, these shoes were worn once. Measurements are: 4 3/8" across the widest point of the sole and 12 1/4" from heel to toe. Asking $225 *>> NOW $195* shipped CONUS.

https://]
[URL="https://[URL="https://img62.imageshack.us/i/longwings4.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/longwings5.jpg/[/URL]

These are LLoyd & Haig tan longwings in size 10 *E*, although, widthwise, they match up to a Florsheim Imperial longwing I have in size 9.5 *D*, so, I think they run a bit narrow for an E. The approximate measurements on the L&H is 12.5" by 4.5". These are in excellent used condition with 90%+ of the sole and heels remaining. They are Goodyear welted, double soled and have leather linings. Asking $67.50 *>> NOW $57.50* shipped CONUS.

[/URL]


----------



## TweedyDon

*A Barbour for $45!*

*Now just $45*, shipped in CONUS! 

(This is the final price drop--I'll just keep it if it's not claimed now!)



TweedyDon said:


> I've decided in my current mood of purging that my size 44 Barbour Burghley must go, since it's now too big for me.
> 
> This is a great coat, although it does need a re-wax; it also has two small tears, one on the arm, and one by the hem, and it has wear to the topes of the pockets (under the flaps). I'll include with it Barbour repair materials to fix these issues, and a Barbour enamel badge, if you'd like it!
> 
> I'm asking just *$60, shipped in CONUS*--which is about the cheapest Barbour in this condition you'll see!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/dsc01741m.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/dsc01742d.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/dsc01747z.jpg/
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/dsc01746j.jpg/
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/dsc01744r.jpg/


----------



## Mike Petrik

*To Tony*

PM sent on the Florsheim Imperial longwings, size 9.5 C.


----------



## JohnMS

*Johnston and Murphy Saddles 8.5 M*

Perhaps an entry level saddle shoe for someone...

Not the highest quality of saddles, but for sale is a pair of *NEW* Johnston and Murphy saddle shoes, size 8.5 M. The color is listed as mahogany, style number 20-0560 (Clofton). Outsole measurements are 11 3/4 inches long by 4 1/16 inches wide. Seem to fit true to size. Vibram soles. I messed around with some deep navy shoe dye on the saddles before I made sure of the shoe fit so am selling because of the fit. Please note the slight creasing on the left shoe and slight stain on the right shoe by the saddle (stain is shoe dye).

Asking $30 shipped to the continental USA (does not include shoe trees).

Please PM with any questions. Please forgive my lousy phone pictures.


----------



## Jovan

*PRICED TO SELL*

I really want someone to have this neat sport coat. Lowered to *$20 shipped ConUS*.



Jovan said:


> I've decided rather than get costly and possibly unsuccessful alterations to let this great sport coat go, as much as it saddens me. I estimate it would fit a 42 or 44.
> 
> This is a three button (high roll) sack. None o' them pesky darts, minimal waist suppression. Narrow lapels, short back vent. Very '60s. A nice coat for anyone cultivating the Mad Men or Take Ivy look.
> 
> *$20* shipped in the continental United States. Willing to take offers.
> 
> Measurements:
> _Shoulders: 18.5_
> _Length: 32"_
> _Sleeves: 25.5″_
> _Across Chest: 23.5"_
> 
> Other measurements of interest:
> _Lapels: 2.5"_
> _Vent: 7"_
> 
> __


----------



## brozek

*Spring/summer trad*

I'm cleaning my closet of a few spring/summer things I bought last year and only wore once or twice. With the exception of the orange BB polo, it's all Ralph Lauren Polo. (And without exception, it all needs a good steaming.) Photos, measurements and prices (which include USPS shipping) are all below. PM with any interest - cheers!

Polo oxford suit - cotton, 1/4 lined, working sleeve buttons, natural shoulder, three patch pockets, and darts. The jacket is tagged Medium, but has 33" sleeves, 19" shoulders, and 34.5" length. The pants are 32x32 with an 8.5" ankle and 11" front rise. $50 shipped.









Polo tab-waist pants - medium-weight cotton, off-seam pockets, 34x32, 8.5" ankle and 10.5" rise. $15 shipped.

Polo lightweight pants - lightweight cotton, frogmouth pockets, 34x34, 8.5" ankle, and 11" rise. $15 shipped.

Polo white pants - lightweight cotton, off-seam pockets, 32x34, 8.5" ankle, and 10.5" rise. $15 shipped.

Brooks Bros polo - Small, 19.5" chest, 26" length, tag cut unfortunately. $8 shipped.


----------



## swb120

*Stunning navy Burberry trenchcoat, made in England, size 42R - 43R (tagged sz 50R), w/wool linings*

I hate to part with this, but I simply don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. It's a navy DB Burberry trenchcoat, made in England for Harrods. Everything in immaculate condition. Looks the exact same as the iconic Burberry Trench 21.

Tagged size 50R, true size is a 42R or 43R (check measurements). It is a true classic Burberry trench - made in England, 100% cotton - sharing many of the features/qualities of the Trench 21 - raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), button-in navy wool lining, button-in navy wool collar. It is a heavy/substantial gabardine cotton, as the older UK-made Burberrys were renowned for. Color is not the black navy we're accustomed to today, but a lighter navy (see photos without flash for true color). Beautiful trench.

Would retail today around $1400. Asking *$325 shipped* via paypal personal payment (regular paypal payment, add $15).

Measurements: 
Chest: 22.5
Waist: 23.5
Shoulders: 19
Length: 46.5
Sleeves (raglan sleeves, so approx. measurement): 25-25.5

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3404f.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3401p.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3393d.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3392z.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3391l.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3390o.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3382c.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3385.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3386y.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3387a.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3389e.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3402t.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img3394f.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*SOLD*

Just want to get rid of this. *SOLD*



swb120 said:


> Do Lacoste shirts count as Trad? If they don't, I apologize for the post. If they do, I have a NWT Lacoste polo, sz 7 (XL), in matelot (slate blue) which I'm selling for $45 shipped. I bought it from Saks and never wore it. PM me and I can send pics, if there is interest.


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Price reduction...needs a good home!



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a nearly-new grey herringbone sportcoat by H. Freeman & Sons. Measures to approx. 46R (but check measurements). Made in USA. Very soft...beautiful sportcoat.
> 
> Asking *$40 shipped or Make Me an Offer*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - 24
> Waist - 23
> Length - 31.5
> Sleeve - 24.5 (1.5" to let out)
> Shoulders - 20
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img3580jr.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img3583ew.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Corbin Sport Coat. Not tagged for size, probably a 39R or 40R. Excellent condition, no signs of wear. Seems to be wool/silk blend. Chest 21, Sh 18.5, SL 24.5, L 30.25. $30.











2. Conor & Quin tweed hat. Made in Ireland. Size 7 3/8. Excellent condition except for frayed out area inside headband (shown in pic). $25










3. Walkover Dirty Bucks. Size 9B. Nice quality. Made in USA. $24










4. Barbour Tartan LS buttondown shirt. Size XL. Excellent condition. $22











5. Brooksfield Australia chambray shirt. Sized 42cm, measures to 16x35. Excellent condition except one of two sleeve buttons is broken on each sleeve. Remove the broken ones and move the other ones if necessary. $18.


----------



## jfkemd

*corbin herringbone tweed coat*

this is made for George Good in Berkeley
natural shoulders
3/2 roll with very subtle darts.
partially lined, single vented
lapped seams
shoulders: 18.5
length BOC: 31
armpits: 21.5
sleeves: 25
asking $30 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## crs

Each shirt $15 shipped CONUS.

XL, made in India, unidentified manufacturer for The Village Tweed of Spring Lake, N.J.










Size L, Berkley Shirtmakers, Made in USA, no indication of fabric's origin.










Size L, Van Heusen, label says "100% Cotton Madras Tailored in India"


----------



## TheWGP

One item to post today... it was only $5 so I'm going to sell it for only $15 shipped in the continental United States, figure $7 for shipping, $3 for a gallon of gas is pretty much my cost. Surely someone could use another Harris Tweed, even by Oakmont! Saw a Stafford today for $15 and passed on it... really, stafford?!

Anyway, this one is in pretty good shape, a quick once-over reveals no problems or torn lining or anything like that. Both sleeve buttons still there on both sides, both main buttons still there. The picture of the labels shows the best color representation.
Measurements: 20 pit to pit, 23 sleeves, 18 shoulders, 29 length bottom of collar to bottom of hem.

As a reminder, I'm open to offers (especially for trades) for any of the other stuff I have posted. My most recent post, the only thing that's gone is the white BB OCBD.

Pictures of the $15 Harris Tweed:

(click pictures to enlarge)


----------



## TheWGP

DROPS - OPEN TO OFFERS, ESPECIALLY FOR TRADES! THIS GOES FOR EVERYTHING I'VE LISTED IN THE THREAD!




TheWGP said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS. Payment is via PayPal, personal preferred but not required. Questions? Don't hesitate to PM me. I would love to trade with you, let me know if you're interested in any item and we can talk.
> 
> 1) OLD Dexter monkstraps 11C. Possibly (probably?) keeping these for myself, but they're a bit tight so I might let them move on. Pictures do not do these shoes justice, beautiful leather, I saw them and had to pick them up despite the price. Soles marked Genuine Leather, V-cleat heels with beveled inside corner and a nail right next to that corner - did not know Dexter ever made shoes like this. Anyone have any idea about vintage/type? Google isn't particularly helpful.
> 
> The insole logo is different than others I've seen, even others marked "vintage" and markings appear only in the right shoe, not the left. The Dexter logo is almost 100% complete, but the sizing markings are on the shoe are only visible in the right light, probably age fading? These are definitely a cut above any other Dexter I've ever seen, and if they weren't so tight I'd be ecstatic to have them in my rotation. I have no idea whatsoever how to price these - I can't even find anything similar on ebay completed listings - and so am going to just accept offers. Probably in the $75 neighborhood?>>>>> 66
> 
> 
> 2) Florsheim Royal Imperial "bit-like" loafers, 7E. Buttery-soft leather, great shoes, very little wear - see the sole pictures, seriously! Asking $60 shipped. >>>>>> 50
> 
> 
> 3) Coach belt, 30". Black leather, gold buckle. Some wear showing but with a little TLC would be great for a wearable belt. Asking $15 and not making much if any money after Paypal fees and shipping, since I paid $8 for it - what was I thinking?!>>>>12 - LOSING MONEY HERE, prefer if you buy along with something else
> 
> 
> 4) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33 shirt, spread/english collar. Great shape, dry-cleaning tags were still on it. All buttons present & in good shape. Asking $28.>>>>23 A STEAL!
> 
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers White OCBD -sold
> 
> 6) Joseph A Banks Executive Collection 100% Camel Hair. No tagged size, beautiful coat. This is a bit older, though not truly OLD, and is definitely better than what you see there today IMO. Measurements: P2P 23, sleeve 26.5 (!), shoulders 20, length 33. This is for a LONG 44L or 46L, though it can easily enough be shortened - much easier to go in than out! Asking $49.>>>>40


----------



## mjc

I'm re-thrifting this item, which I originally bought from Steve (original promo below). It's just too small on me. I consider myself a 38R, but it's a little short on me and the arms are a bit tight. Not for lumberjacks with bulging biceps.

Anyway, looking for $40, basically just to cover shipping to US/Canada. (It's heavy.)

- Mike



Steve Smith said:


> Vintage Sears wool jacket. Great vintage jacket in excellent condition. Nice details. I rolled one sleeve back so you can see the way this is constructed, with a knit wrist closure to keep the cold air from flowing up the sleeves. Tan flannel lining. Sears used to make some great stuff. Chest 22, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L 28.


----------



## brozek

*Dirty bucks*

If someone has a pair of inexpensive dirty bucks in size 12 or 13, I'd be interested. Bass or RL Polo would be fantastic, but I'm not overly choosey. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Smith

^^That is a shockingly nice jacket that mjc is reselling. It reminds some of us older types of the days when Sears was a source of high quality items. The color is vibrant and the fabric is dense. It weighs much more than you would think.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Lot of Brooks Brothers OCBD in 16x34*

I have three, all in mint condition, all same color, pictured. SOLD


----------



## a4audi08

Huntington 3/2, sz 40. SIngle vent half lined no condition issues. dominant color is brown with red and green windowpane pattern. Will take $28 shipped CONUS

Chest: 42.5''
length: from top of collar 32''
sleeves: 25'' + 2'' extra
shoulders: 18''


----------



## DavidW

*Brooks Bros. Sack*

With regrets, I'm re-listing this great jacket just purchased from AlanC. Beautiful spring/summer weight in what feels like a silk and wool (perhaps linen also) blend. I love it but it's just a bit too big on me and will require too much tailoring for the right fit. I'd like to get back the $40 shipped CONUS I paid.
David

*Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack sportcoat
Estimated size: 40/41S
Probably a silk blend

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

Chest, pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 29"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sumer is icumen in....*

Or, at least, Spring--and so I'll be listing several lovely trad. Spring and Summer jackets in the next day or so.... Including Madras, Press, and several 3/2 sacks!

Plus, if anyone has any size 36 made in the USA leather belts to pass on, cheap, let me know!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*More Brooks Brothers shirts*

A 14.5x32, white, flawless. $20 CONUS or actual to points beyond:










Two custom, pale yellow, tags showing made in 2008. Both as new. They measure approx. 17x34/35--if you're interested, let me know and I'll get precise. $20 CONUS, or $35 for both. Actual shipping to points beyond CONUS:


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Gokey blucher mocs
Size: 10.5D
Retail:

Your price: *$40 delivered* CONUS, Paypal personal please

Uppers are broken in, but in excellent overall shape. Why, JCrew would probably double the price for that kind of wear, but not me! Treat them with some Obenauf's and you'll be good to go.

I am identifying these as Gokeys due to the insole (see pic). However, the insoles appear to be replacements as they are pristine and not glued down (an easy fix with some rubber cement). New insoles: another bonus!

Gokey is one of the gold standards of American made moccasin footwear. Just in time for summer!










   

Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great price on the Gokeys - a classic shoe that's very hard to find.


----------



## svb

A bunch of trad (or at least trad-adjacent) items for sale. Doing a big closet purge this week. Feel free to make offers on any of this:

Brooks Brothers Sport Coat size 36R *$30 Shipped*









   

J Crew Cotton Chino Jacket size S *$30 Shipped*









 

J Crew striped shirts size S *$20 shipped (each)


















*Ties: J. Crew, J. Crew, Brooks Brothers 346 *$15 shipped (each)*











J Crew Blackwatch Tartan trousers 30x32 *$50 shipped*









Ralph Lauren Cotton half-zips Size S *$25 shipped* *(each)*


















Jos. A Bank navy suit, 100% wool. Size 35R, pants 30x32. There are a couple small tears behind the right pocket. I'm open to any offers if anyone wants this (but bear in mind shipping will be about $10).


----------



## Cardinals5

I just received three of the exact same shirts from 32r'n'r and they're great. He's selling them short - these are the classic unlined collar BB ocbds from the early to mid-90s (made in USA), which are in great shape. If these would fit you, you should snap them up immediately, especially at this great price.



32rollandrock said:


> I have three, all in mint condition, all same color, pictured. $45 for the lot, CONUS or actual to points beyond.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> I just received three of the exact same shirts from 32r'n'r and they're great. He's selling them short - these are the classic unlined collar BB ocbds from the early to mid-90s (made in USA), which are in great shape. If these would fit you, you should snap them up immediately, especially at this great price.


Thought I would mention, since I know several people have said they don't pick up BB shirts anymore, that I could use any nice BB shirts someone finds in an 17.5/18 by 35/36 measurement. OCBD, spread/english collars all okay, solid colors preferred, non-FC. As long as they're GOOD shirts, I'm not picky on the location of manufacture (though it would obviously affect the price/trade value). While I like the Thomas Pink / Charles Tyrwhitt Jermyn Street shirts I've gotten, and find them less un-trad than some on this board probably do (and would like more!) I keep coming back to the BB for regular conservative wear.

FWIW, would also love XL/XXL short-sleeved Irish Linen/similar short-sleeved summer-wearable BB casual shirts, though not madras! The same for their shorts, in a 40-42 length... IMO BB gets sold short a lot here on a lot of items, perhaps because it's so ubiquitous, but it's useful to some of us. Trad is, to SOME extent, what you make of it, after all.


----------



## erbs

Does anyone have a corduroy jacket in a 40R they are looking to get rid of? I'm looking for a chocolate brown or dark olive color, not a light tan. Thanks.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Zon Jr. said:


> *Murray's Toggery Nantucket Red Flat Front Cuffed cotton trousers.
> *
> 37 waist x 31 inseam; excellent condition, broken-in, no tears or stains. *sold *shipped.
> 
> *Madras Jacket 40 R (approx.)*
> 
> Half-lined 3 button madras cotton sack jacket, no size indicated; unfamiliar fly-over state label; single vent; excellent condition.
> Shoulder to shoulder 19 inches
> Chest pit-to-pit 21.5 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches w/inch to let out
> Length bottom neck to hem 29 inches. * $30.00* shipped
> 
> Jacket still available. Feel free to ask questions, more pics, etc.


Reds sold. Jacket still available.


----------



## Bernie Zack

*Cotton Madras Sport Coats*

I'm a 46R, Always looking for a good deal on a Cotton Madras Sport Coat in my size. The more colorful, the better. If there's anyone out there . . .


----------



## Trip English

Prices have been reduced!



Trip English said:


> From the Trip English Private Collection, a few initial offerings with more to come. Additional photos available on the website. All prices include shipping to CONUS and I'm happy to entertain offers!
> 
> 
> *J.Press* _3/2 Sack Sport Coat_ $40
> 
> *Size 40R*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> _Shoulders: 18″
> Length: 30″
> Sleeves: 24.5″
> Across Chest: 22″
> _
> 
> 
> *==================================*
> 
> *Eastland Seneca* _Low Cut Boots_ $25
> 
> *Size 9.5*


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

$25 shipped


jfkemd said:


> this is made for George Good in Berkeley
> natural shoulders
> 3/2 roll with very subtle darts.
> partially lined, single vented
> lapped seams
> shoulders: 18.5
> length BOC: 31
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 25
> asking $30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## spinlps

*Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB's 11A*

See pic in this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1074304&postcount=23

$60ppd conusa


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - Crombie Coat*

Price Reduced



MDunle3199 said:


> Looking to survive the constant rain? Try a
> tweed overcoat from Crombie. Single-breasted tagged 40R. In pristine, and I mean basically new, condition. Asking *$90* shipped CONUS.


----------



## TheWGP

DROP... to $12 - I'm losing gas money on this, so it'll go back if nobody wants it for this price within a week or so.


TheWGP said:


> One item to post today... it was only $5 so I'm going to sell it for only $12 shipped in the continental United States,
> 
> Anyway, this one is in pretty good shape, a quick once-over reveals no problems or torn lining or anything like that. Both sleeve buttons still there on both sides, both main buttons still there. The picture of the labels shows the best color representation.
> Measurements: 20 pit to pit, 23 sleeves, 18 shoulders, 29 length bottom of collar to bottom of hem.
> 
> As a reminder, I'm open to offers (especially for trades) for any of the other stuff I have posted. My most recent post, the only thing that's gone is the white BB OCBD.
> 
> Pictures of the $15 Harris Tweed:
> 
> (click pictures to enlarge)


----------



## TheWGP

FURTHER DROPS! MAKE AN OFFER! The Dexters and the belt will get no further drops - I'll keep the Dexters and give the belt back to Goodwill next time I'm by since nobody's been interested at all.




TheWGP said:


> Have a few recent finds. BTW, a good bit of what I've listed previously is still available - feel free to make an offer. I'm going to make a huge post one of these days over at SF and link to it here, there's too much stuff to easily type out in one post. But as for tonight...
> 
> All prices include shipping CONUS. Payment is via PayPal, personal preferred but not required. Questions? Don't hesitate to PM me. I would love to trade with you, let me know if you're interested in any item and we can talk.
> 
> 1) OLD Dexter monkstraps 11C. Possibly (probably?) keeping these for myself, but they're a bit tight so I might let them move on. Pictures do not do these shoes justice, beautiful leather, I saw them and had to pick them up despite the price. Soles marked Genuine Leather, V-cleat heels with beveled inside corner and a nail right next to that corner - did not know Dexter ever made shoes like this. Anyone have any idea about vintage/type? Google isn't particularly helpful.
> 
> The insole logo is different than others I've seen, even others marked "vintage" and markings appear only in the right shoe, not the left. The Dexter logo is almost 100% complete, but the sizing markings are on the shoe are only visible in the right light, probably age fading? These are definitely a cut above any other Dexter I've ever seen, and if they weren't so tight I'd be ecstatic to have them in my rotation. I have no idea whatsoever how to price these - I can't even find anything similar on ebay completed listings - and so am going to just accept offers. Probably in the $75 neighborhood?>>>> $55 - FINAL DROP BEFORE I KEEP THEM
> 
> 
> 2) Florsheim Royal Imperial "bit-like" loafers, 7E. Buttery-soft leather, great shoes, very little wear - see the sole pictures, seriously! Asking $60 shipped. >>>> 36
> 
> 
> 3) Coach belt, 30". Black leather, gold buckle. Some wear showing but with a little TLC would be great for a wearable belt. Asking $15 and not making much if any money after Paypal fees and shipping, since I paid $8 for it - what was I thinking?!>>>> 10 IS LOSING ME MONEY, MUST PURCHASE WITH SOMETHING ELSE
> 
> 
> 4) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33 shirt, spread/english collar. Great shape, dry-cleaning tags were still on it. All buttons present & in good shape. Asking $28. >>>>18
> 
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers White OCBD - sold
> 
> 6) Joseph A Banks Executive Collection 100% Camel Hair. No tagged size, beautiful coat. This is a bit older, though not truly OLD, and is definitely better than what you see there today IMO. Measurements: P2P 23, sleeve 26.5 (!), shoulders 20, length 33. This is for a LONG 44L or 46L, though it can easily enough be shortened - much easier to go in than out! Asking $49.>>>>20


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Spring / Summer Watch bands*










Some extra spring / summer colored watchbands leftover from an order from ofrei.

$4.50 each ppd


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Summer Shirts: POLO and BROOKS BROTHERS!*

Currently I'm cleaning out my overstuffed closet, and have found a few nice summer shirts to pass on. These are all short-sleeved, and all in very good condition.:icon_smile:

I'd like to send these lovely shirts off to good homes! I'm merely asking *$15 shipped CONUS for each shirt*, *$20 for two shirts*, or *$40 for all five*!

1) BROOKS BROTHERS (L): 100% cotton (seersucker); short-sleeves; pink, red, blue, green, and white.

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img0271a.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img0272z.jpg/

2) BROOKS BROTHERS (XL): 100% cotton; short-sleeves; white, green, and brown.

https://img127.imageshack.us/i/img0269r.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img0270cp.jpg/

3) BROOKS BROTHERS (L):100% cotton; short-sleeves; orange, red, and white.

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/img0267ml.jpg/ https://img175.imageshack.us/i/img0268g.jpg/

4) POLO RALPH LAUREN (XL): 100% cotton; short-sleeves with logo; chili pepper red.

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img0265wg.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img0266l.jpg/

5) POLO RALPH LAUREN (XL): 100% cotton; short-sleeves with logo; brilliant GTH lime green.

https://img117.imageshack.us/i/img0263t.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img0264zp.jpg/

Interest? Questions? Send me a PM!


----------



## Luftvier

32rollandrock said:


> A 14.5x32, white, flawless. $20 CONUS or actual to points beyond:


PM sent re: 14.5 BB white OCBD.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Luftvier said:


> PM sent re: 14.5 BB white OCBD.


This shirt is still in play.


----------



## Danny

Bass Weejuns [not US made] 9.5 D. $25 shipped to USA.


----------



## DavidW

I should have mentioned, I'd be happy with a trade for another summer weight sack in similar condition, just a little bit smaller. If you think this will fit you and you've put on a couple of pounds, see what you have.


DavidW said:


> With regrets, I'm re-listing this great jacket just purchased from AlanC. Beautiful spring/summer weight in what feels like a silk and wool (perhaps linen also) blend. I love it but it's just a bit too big on me and will require too much tailoring for the right fit. I'd like to get back the $40 shipped CONUS I paid.
> David
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Estimated size: 40/41S
> Probably a silk blend
> 
> $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal
> 
> Chest, pit to pit: 22"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 29"


----------



## AlanC

^This is really a great jacket. Someone needs to jump on it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Burberry lambswool scarves; Nordtsrom cashmere scarf*

I've been holding on to these scarves as they're all so lovely, but since they receive no wear, it's time for them to go.

As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are very welcome. *Offers are very welcome, too!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*Burberry scarves:*

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/scarvesshirts015.jpg/

*1) Black, white, dark purple plaid Burberry.*

*CLAIMED, thank you!*

*2) Classic Burberry check.*

Weakness in fabric:

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/scarvesshirts018.jpg/

This scarf is a whopping 12" by 68" with an extra 6" of fringe! It's missing its label, but I believe it to be lambswool, like it's smaller brother, above. It also has a tiny piece of weakness in the wool at one end--shown--but this can really only be found on close inspection. Given this, however, I'm

*Asking just $35*

*3) Nordstrom Cashmere scarf*

This is beautiful, and I'm tempted to keep it--but I know I won't wear it. It a lovely muted plaid colour that looks wonderful with a charcoal herringbone overcoat, or a khaki trench. It's made in Germany, and measures 11.5" by 61.5", with an extra 6" of fringe.

It does have some minor pilling, shown, *hence just $37.50*

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/scarvesshirts011.jpg/

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/scarvesshirts013.jpg/

The worst of the pilling:

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/scarvesshirts014.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*$25 the pair, $14 each: Brooks Bros. and Burberry shirts, 17-35/17-36*

*Both claimed, thank you!*


----------



## jfkemd

*repp ties*

a few repp ties
L-R
Vaughn at Sather Gate, Rivetz of Boston, A Natural Blade
all are of conservative widths--3-3.25 inches
would like $7 for the Rivetz and Natural Blade ties
$5 for the Vaughn tie
all are in used but decent
will cut you a deal if you take all of them as a group
CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *My closet clearing continues!*
> 
> As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance (for the Barbour). International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. PayPal personal payments preferred, but not required; no extra charge for Goods payments.
> 
> *(Alas, my technological incompetence is preventing me from placing my pictures side by side...  )*
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) (Basically NEW) Size 48 Barbour Burghley.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Size L Handmade Martin Dingman cashmere-lined gloves.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Cordings cap.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you! *
> 
> *4) Size 71/4 Italian fedora made for Meyer's of New Orleans.*
> 
> *Claimed, PP*
> 
> If you know hats, you'll have heard of Meyer's. I bought my first "real" hat there, and have loved the store ever since. This fedora is beautiful, but just a bit too bit for me at 7 1/4. It's in excellent condition. *NB*: This is a much nicer, darker grey than my pictures show!
> 
> Now Asking $50 boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img255.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/
> 
> https://img100.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/
> 
> https://img510.imageshack.us/i/barbourdingmancordings0.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

All three remaining belts--including the unworn needlepoint!--for *$47, shipped in CONUS!
*


TweedyDon said:


> These date from my "FatTweedy" days! All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment preferred, but not required.
> 
> Please PM with interest! Offers welcome!
> 
> *ALL FOUR BELTS FOR $50 shipped!*
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/belts001.jpg/
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/belts002.jpg/
> 
> https://img100.imageshack.us/i/belts003.jpg/
> 
> *1) Size 38 Tucker Blair needlepoint.*
> 
> This is the "Cabs and Taxis" belt; it's professioanlly handmade needlepoint on leather with a brass buckle. This is UNWORN.
> 
> Asking Now $30 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *2) Size 40 fly-fishing fabric and leather belt. *
> 
> This is also unworn!
> 
> Asking now $15 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *3) Black Polo belt, size 38. *
> 
> Some memory and wear around the holes.
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Brown Polo belt, size 38.*
> 
> Some memory and wear around the holes.
> 
> Asking $12 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## allan

^^ I give up. That Cordings tweed cap of the Don's is too beautiful to pass up, even with the snag, and especially at that price. PM'd.

But what I really wish I could use is the Barbour in that same posting. I can't believe it's still out there. Someone who is a lot bigger than me needs to grab it!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have some more lovely items from 32rollandrock to pass along!*
> 
> *Shipping: *All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *Payment: *PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements: *All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!* (I don't receive emails sent through AAAC)
> 
> *1)**H. Freeman &Son suit*
> 
> *Claimed, PP*
> 
> This is a beautiful suit in a lovely olive mini-herringbone weave with subtle blue and rust pinstripes running through it. It's a standard 2-button, darted suit, but the trousers have buttons for suspenders! They're also uncuffed, but pleated. The jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is c.44L, but please check measurements:
> 
> *Jacket:*
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 27.5 (+1.5)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 18.5
> Inseam: 34.5 (+3)
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc02067aw.jpg/
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dsc02068m.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/dsc02069t.jpg/
> 
> *2) 46L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *3) C. 42R Moore's Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! It's Made in Canada for Moore's, and is a dark brown herringbone. It's fully lined, single vented, and in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $27*
> 
> Tagged 42R, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049k.jpg/
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050x.jpg/
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02052t.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02051wn.jpg/
> 
> *4) Cashmere overcoat*
> 
> My pictures don't do this coat justice! It's a lovely camel/fawn coloured coat-my pictures are terribly washed out. It's 100% cashmere, and is very thick and heavy. It was made by Beckwith for The Regiment Shop, is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs. It does have some easily-repaired flaws: The lining at the top of the vent needs repair, the label needs to be reattached, and it would be wise to resew the cuff buttons. There's also some minor wear to the fabric and some marking in the inside of the external pockets (one of which has an internal change pocket!) It's in overall Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> I would estimate this at a 42R.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 39.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02059na.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02060y.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02063r.jpg/
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/dsc02062c.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02064x.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02066v.jpg/
> 
> *5) Tweed overcoat*
> 
> Another item from 32 that I wished fit me-but it's just a bit too short! This is a lovely black and white basketweave tweed with flecks of pumpkin orange throughout. It's half lined, and also has a zip-in liner. It has raglan sleeves and a single vent. It has some fabric weakness by the top button, and two small holes in the zip-in liner (both shown). Overall, it's in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $39*
> 
> I estimate this as being c. 40R/L
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 18 (+1.5) (measured under the arm along the seam)
> Shoulder: Raglan
> Length: 45
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc02053a.jpg/
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc02056t.jpg/
> 
> https://img176.imageshack.us/i/dsc02055m.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02054b.jpg/
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc02058y.jpg/
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/dsc02057l.jpg/


----------



## dizzyfan

*Just in time for next St. Patrick's Day!*

Okay, a little late, but I have a green hopsack blazer by Orvis that I just haven't worn, so I figure it's time to pass it on. Made in the USA and 3/4 lined. The fabric is not marked, but I suspect its wool-poly blend. Unlike the one on the Orvis website, it is a classic sack blazer -- no darts. $25 including shipping to CONUS.

pit to pit 21.5 inches
sleeves 25 inches
length(from top of collar to bottom of jacket) 31 inches


----------



## dizzyfan

I thrifted this great J. Press suit -- the seat of the pants needs to be resown but is in great condition. I just don't see myself dealing with it anytime soon, so I'd like to pass it along on the cheap ($35 including shipping to CONUS).

It is a sack cut, light grey with pin-stripes. As I mentioned, the seam in the seat needs to be re-stitched. It's not ripped -- just coming apart. In addition, one of the buttons on the cuff is missing. But it's in good shape otherwise. Pictures below -- don't hesitate to PM if I can provide more pictures or measurements.

jacket (3 roll 2; no darts)
pit to pit: 22 inches
length (from top of collar to bottom of jacket): 33 inches
sleeves: 25.5 inches

pants (flat front / cuffed)
waist: 17 inches
inseam 31 inches


----------



## Sir Cingle

*POLO and BROOKS BROTHERS shirts! (Updated)*

Updates on the summer shirts...



Sir Cingle said:


> Currently I'm cleaning out my overstuffed closet, and have found a few nice summer shirts to pass on. These are all short-sleeved, and all in very good condition.:icon_smile:
> 
> I'd like to send these lovely shirts off to good homes! I'm merely asking *$15 shipped CONUS for each shirt*, *$20 for two shirts*, or *$40 for all five*!
> 
> 1) BROOKS BROTHERS (L): 100% cotton (seersucker); short-sleeves; pink, red, blue, green, and white. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img0271a.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img0272z.jpg/
> 
> 2) BROOKS BROTHERS (XL): 100% cotton; short-sleeves; white, green, and brown.
> 
> https://img127.imageshack.us/i/img0269r.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img0270cp.jpg/
> 
> 3) BROOKS BROTHERS (L):100% cotton; short-sleeves; orange, red, and white. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/img0267ml.jpg/ https://img175.imageshack.us/i/img0268g.jpg/
> 
> 4) POLO RALPH LAUREN (XL): 100% cotton; short-sleeves with logo; chili pepper red.
> 
> https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img0265wg.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img0266l.jpg/
> 
> 5) POLO RALPH LAUREN (XL): 100% cotton; short-sleeves with logo; brilliant GTH lime green.
> 
> https://img117.imageshack.us/i/img0263t.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img0264zp.jpg/
> 
> Interest? Questions? Send me a PM!


----------



## TweedyDon

This is the first set of Spring/Summer trad. jackets I have to pass on; more (with more sizes) will be available later this week or next weekend. These will include a 3/2 BB seersucker in 42L, a lovely Press (similar in colouring to the bespoke, below) in a silk blend, a terrific "Mad Men" dark cotton plaid 3/2 sack, and more...

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*Offers-always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 50L Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece classic 3/2 blazer with three patch pockets!*

Yes, I did used to be this big.

This is the trad. classic--a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer with _three_ patch pockets, including the exterior breast pocket! This is half-lined, and I believe fully canvassed. It has a single vent. It's been in my closet for some time, so it'll need a dry-cleaning to freshen it up--there's some minor "shine" on one shoulder where it rubbed against its neighbour in my closet (which sounds more exciting than it really is...), but this can only be seen at certain angles and if you're looking for it, and should be eliminated by dry-cleaning. Given this, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking $50.*

*Take this and the Gap linen jacket below for $70 the pair!*

*Measurements:*

Tagged a 50L, but please see measurements; this seems closer to a 48L.

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26.5 (+2.75)
Length: 32.5
Shoulder: 20.5
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/summertradone026.jpg/
https://img411.imageshack.us/i/summertradone027.jpg/
https://img510.imageshack.us/i/summertradone028.jpg/
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/summertradone029.jpg/

*2) c. 43/44R Beautiful bespoke 3/2 green herringbone w/subtle rust overcheck and working cuffs!*

This is a beautiful jacket, and I wish that it fit me! It was built by Ackourey Clothiers; information on them can be found here:

https://www.ackourey.com/about_us.html

It's a lovely lighter green herringbone with a very subtle rust overcheck. It has working surgeon's cuffs, and is fully lined and (I believe) fully canvassed. It's darted, but has a 3/2 roll, also. It's a slightly heavier weight fabric, so this would be suitable for Fall and Spring, but not the summer. It does have a minor flaw--a small snag in the fabric on the front (shown). But this is very small, and only really noticeable if you know it's there or are looking for it, and would be a very easy fix for even a slightly competent reweaver. 
Otherwise, this jacket is in excellent condition. But, given this flaw, I'm

*Asking just $47*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 31

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/summertradone018.jpg/
https://img401.imageshack.us/i/summertradone019.jpg/
https://img87.imageshack.us/i/summertradone020.jpg/
https://img684.imageshack.us/i/summertradone022.jpg/
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/summertradone021.jpg/
https://img256.imageshack.us/i/summertradone024.jpg/

*3) XL Gap Linen jacket*

This is nothing special, but someone here might like it! Lined only at the shoulders, with no vent, this is a nice cool linen jacket. In Very Good/Excellent rumpled condition!

*Asking $25*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 21.5

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/summertradone017.jpg/
https://img403.imageshack.us/i/summertradone016.jpg/
https://img407.imageshack.us/i/summertradone015.jpg/

*4) J. Press Presstige, Made in Ireland by Magee*

This jacket is beautiful, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice! There's no fabric content listed, but this is clearly either silk, or a silk-rich blend. Made in Ireland by Magee (more famous for their classic Donegals for Press), this is a lovely 3/2 sack. The colours are simply gorgeous; both vibrant and subtle at the same time! My pictures are awful, I'm afraid.... This is fully lined and has a hook vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60*

*Measurements:*

I believe that this is around a 40/42S, but please check measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22.5 (+2.25)
Length: 28.5
Shoulder: 18.5

https://img179.imageshack.us/i/summertradone002.jpg/
https://img266.imageshack.us/i/summertradone003.jpg/
https://img180.imageshack.us/i/summertradone001.jpg/
https://img14.imageshack.us/i/summertradone006.jpg/
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/summertradone005.jpg/
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/summertradone004.jpg/

*5) Princeton Clothing Co. Madras 3/2 sack*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*4 ties for $30! Charvet, Ancient Madder, John Comfort, Brooks*


*Ties claimed, PP*

*The remaining four ties are now just $30 for the lot, boxed and shipped in CONUS*! Personal payment strongly preferred, but not required!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

All are in excellent condition.

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/picyures754.jpg/

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/picyures755.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/picyures756.jpg/

1. Charvet. $15
2. Ancient Madder. $15
3. John Comfort, made in England, for The English Shop of Princeton. $13
4) Brooks Basics. $12[/COLOR


----------



## Connemara

Last buyer backed out. Still available!

Measurements:

Shoulder across back: 18"
Chest: 20.5"
Sleeve: 23"
Jacket length from BOC: 29.5"

Waist: 32"
Trouser inseam: 29" w/1.5" cuffs


----------



## Trip English

TRIP A. ENGLISH. TRIP A. ENGLISH TRIP A. ENGLISH!

That's right, the Private Collection is up and running and chock full of tradly delights from J.Press, Brooks Brothers, and more!

Here's what's on offer:

*Blazers & Sport Coats*
J.Press Sport Coat 41R
J.Press Sport Coat 40R

*Dress & Sport Shirts*
Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x33
J.Press Dress Shirt 15.5x32
RL Rugby Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x32 (M)
Land's End Plaid Sport Shirt M

*Accessories & Shoes*
Leatherman Belt 38"
Brooks Brothers Belt 38"
Eastland Seneca Boots 9.5
Bass Waltons 9.5

*Pants & Shorts*
Brooks Brothers Clark Chinos 35x30 (2 pair)
Brooks Brothers Milano Chinos 35x32 (2 pair)
Polo Grey Flannel Pants 35x30
Polo Brown/Olive Moleskin Pants 34x32
Polo Herringbone Trousers 33x32
LL Bean Shorts 36

Visit the site!

Several more items to come!


----------



## TweedyDon

PM sent on leatherman belt, to check sizing! *UPDATE*: Too big for me, alas--but it's wonderful, so someone needs to snag it!

Someone needs to steal that J.Press 40R jacket-it's gorgeous!


----------



## Coleman

That jacket is beautiful! I've been itchin' to buy it since Trip first posted it (but my checkbook would smack me; I've still got acquisitions poring in that I haven't posted to March Acquisitions yet).


----------



## 32rollandrock

32rollandrock said:


> A 14.5x32, white, flawless. SOLD
> 
> Two custom, pale yellow, tags showing made in 2008. Both as new. They measure approx. 17x34/35--if you're interested, let me know and I'll get precise. $20 CONUS, or $35 for both. Actual shipping to points beyond CONUS, see prior posts for picture
> 
> The 14.5x32 is sold, thanks. MTM's still available. Also, a final 16x34 in blue is SOLD.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> That jacket is beautiful! I've been itchin' to buy it since Trip first posted it (but my checkbook would smack me; I've still got acquisitions poring in that I haven't posted to March Acquisitions yet).


You could always make me an offer...

:devil:


----------



## brozek

The white trousers are sold (and shipped) and the oxford suit has payment pending, so that leaves the two pair of khaki trousers and Brooks polo. I'd do all three for $25 shipped if someone will take them off my hands. Thanks!



brozek said:


> I'm cleaning my closet of a few spring/summer things I bought last year and only wore once or twice. With the exception of the orange BB polo, it's all Ralph Lauren Polo. (And without exception, it all needs a good steaming.) Photos, measurements and prices (which include USPS shipping) are all below. PM with any interest - cheers!
> 
> Polo oxford suit - cotton, 1/4 lined, working sleeve buttons, natural shoulder, three patch pockets, and darts. The jacket is tagged Medium, but has 33" sleeves, 19" shoulders, and 34.5" length. The pants are 32x32 with an 8.5" ankle and 11" front rise. $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo tab-waist pants - medium-weight cotton, off-seam pockets, 34x32, 8.5" ankle and 10.5" rise. $15 shipped.
> 
> Polo lightweight pants - lightweight cotton, frogmouth pockets, 34x34, 8.5" ankle, and 11" rise. $15 shipped.
> 
> Polo white pants - lightweight cotton, off-seam pockets, 32x34, 8.5" ankle, and 10.5" rise. $15 shipped.
> 
> Brooks Bros polo - Small (but the measurements are much more like a medium or slim large), 19.5" chest, 26" length, tag cut unfortunately. $8 shipped.


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> You could always make me an offer...
> 
> :devil:


Seriously, I'd either be in the poor house or the dog house  (maybe both, because my wife would still be in our apartment in either case, LOL). I've been a little too liberal with my funds this month.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> Seriously, I'd either be in the poor house or the dog house  (maybe both, because my wife would still be in our apartment in either case, LOL). I've been a little too liberal with my funds this month.


Eh, me too! That's why the sudden burst of commerce!

I've been ordered to make all my sartorial acquisitions budget neutral or live in the bushes outside.


----------



## Coleman

Ha! We'd make a couple of well dressed hobos at least.


----------



## Trip English

*Get 'em while they're hot!*

Items are selling fast!



Trip English said:


> TRIP A. ENGLISH. TRIP A. ENGLISH TRIP A. ENGLISH!
> 
> That's right, the Private Collection is up and running and chock full of tradly delights from J.Press, Brooks Brothers, and more!
> 
> Here's what's on offer:
> 
> *Blazers & Sport Coats*
> J.Press Sport Coat 41R
> J.Press Sport Coat 40R
> 
> *Dress & Sport Shirts*
> Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x33 *SOLD!*
> J.Press Dress Shirt 15.5x32
> RL Rugby Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x32 (M)
> Land's End Plaid Sport Shirt M
> 
> *Accessories & Shoes*
> Leatherman Belt 38"
> Brooks Brothers Belt 38"
> Eastland Seneca Boots 9.5
> Bass Waltons 9.5
> 
> *Pants & Shorts*
> Brooks Brothers Clark Chinos 35x30 (2 pair) *SOLD!*
> Brooks Brothers Milano Chinos 35x32 (2 pair)
> Polo Grey Flannel Pants 35x30
> Polo Brown/Olive Moleskin Pants 34x32
> Polo Herringbone Trousers 33x32
> LL Bean Shorts 36
> 
> Visit the site!
> 
> Several more items to come!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*BB Sports Jackets*


















BB Madras Sports Coat, tagged 39R, wash and wear.
Middle buttonhole has minor fraying.


















BB Green Flannel Blazer
Tagged 44R, right upper arm has a small snag.

$20 each + USPS shipping


----------



## Trip English

*Another one bites the dust!*

More sold, but more on the way! THE NIGHT IS YOUNG!



Trip English said:


> TRIP A. ENGLISH. TRIP A. ENGLISH TRIP A. ENGLISH!
> 
> That's right, the Private Collection is up and running and chock full of tradly delights from J.Press, Brooks Brothers, and more!
> 
> Here's what's on offer:
> 
> *Blazers & Sport Coats*
> J.Press Sport Coat 41R
> J.Press Sport Coat 40R *SOLD!*
> 
> *Dress & Sport Shirts*
> Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x33 *SOLD!*
> J.Press Dress Shirt 15.5x32
> RL Rugby Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x32 (M)
> Land's End Plaid Sport Shirt M
> 
> *Accessories & Shoes*
> Leatherman Belt 38"
> Brooks Brothers Belt 38"
> Eastland Seneca Boots 9.5
> Bass Waltons 9.5
> 
> *Pants & Shorts*
> Brooks Brothers Clark Chinos 35x30 (2 pair) *SOLD!*
> Brooks Brothers Milano Chinos 35x32 (2 pair)
> Polo Grey Flannel Pants 35x30
> Polo Brown/Olive Moleskin Pants 34x32
> Polo Herringbone Trousers 33x32
> LL Bean Shorts 36
> 
> Visit the site!
> 
> Several more items to come!


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions.

Prices include US shipping.

1. Corbin Sport Coat. Not tagged for size, probably a 39R or 40R. Excellent condition, no signs of wear. Seems to be wool/silk blend. Chest 21, Sh 18.5, SL 24.5, L 30.25. $30.>>>>>>$26











2. Conor & Quin tweed hat. Made in Ireland. Size 7 3/8. Excellent condition except for frayed out area inside headband (shown in pic). $25>>>>>$20










3. Walkover Dirty Bucks. Size 9B. Nice quality. Made in USA. $24>>>>>$19










4. Barbour Tartan LS buttondown shirt. Size XL. Excellent condition. $22>>>>>$18











5. Brooksfield Australia chambray shirt. Sized 42cm, measures to 16x35. Excellent condition except one of two sleeve buttons is broken on each sleeve. Remove the broken ones and move the other ones if necessary. $18.>>>>>$15


----------



## dizzyfan

This jacket needs to be dry cleaned, but is in otherwise excellent condition. This is a blue Baracuta G4. Made in England and tagged size 40 (see measurements below). It lacks the familiar Baracuta label and has one minor flaw: second button on cuff is cracked in half and needs to be replaced. Asking $35 shipped to CONUS.

pit to pit: 22 1/4 inches
top of collar to bottom of jacket: 30 inches
raglin sleeves are difficult to measure -- if any one can give some guidance on how to measure then I will post.


----------



## dizzyfan

Sold pending payment.


dizzyfan said:


> This jacket needs to be dry cleaned, but is in otherwise excellent condition. This is a blue Baracuta G4. Made in England and tagged size 40 (see measurements below). It lacks the familiar Baracuta label and has one minor flaw: second button on cuff is cracked in half and needs to be replaced. Asking $35 shipped to CONUS.
> 
> pit to pit: 22 1/4 inches
> top of collar to bottom of jacket: 30 inches
> raglin sleeves are difficult to measure -- if any one can give some guidance on how to measure then I will post.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## TradMichael

*Tie Sale*

$10 each shipped CONUS. As always I'm happy to combine. If you want several I'll box up five of your choosing for only $37.50.

1. Brooks Brothers Makers brick red, yellow, blue silk
2. Wool red, electric blue, brown, navy stripes on green/white (has a small spot of wear on side)
3. Vintage red white & black silk
4. Rooster, orange gray red white maroon and thistle, wool

5. Crimson patterned ODL
6. Brown silk narrow 60s tie
7. Ralph Lauren Polo made in usa "made by hand" silk brown with beige/black/red pattern
8. Land's End Direct Merchants purple/blue/hunter green/moss green/yellow paisley wool/silk blend
9. 50s patterned burgundy silk tie -- reminds me of Esquire's "Mr. T" ties from the period, has a small mark on the inside of the tie that is obviously not visible when wearing

10. Burgundy ASC sailing club anchors & "full speed ahead" emblematic
11. Brooks Brothers Makers pure silk made in USA spring flowers
12. Keys & Lockwood New York (100+ yo traditional shop) yellow on green Quill & Candle emblematic
13. Land's End direct merchants 100% silk tartan with mallards / ducks made in USA 
14. Brooks Brothers Makers emblematic sailboats in waspy yellow, blue, green and pink


----------



## TradMichael

All prices include shipping in CONUS and as ever, offers and trades are welcome.

RL Polo Blake 100% cotton lightweight button down tagged size L. $12

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/blake2.jpg/https://img413.imageshack.us/i/blake1.jpg/

100% cotton lightweight button down from the (defunct) Chagrin Department Store, Traditional Clothiers, a former outdoorsy midwestern shop in an uppercrust suburb, tagged size L. Has prev owner name inside collar from dry cleaner. $12

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/chag1.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/chag2.jpg/

Kelly green Puritan polo golf shirt. MADE IN USA. Chest pocket. Tagged size XL. Shoulders: 21", Chest: 24", Length: 26" In beautiful, perhaps unworn, shape. $8

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/puri.jpg/

LL Bean Double L Natural Fit flannel-lined cotton trousers, size 31x32, flat front & in overall excellent shape---and with a great pattern on the flannel! $18

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/ll1.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/ll2f.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/ll3.jpg/

RL Polo Vintage Chino Prospect Pant, tagged 36x32. Flat front, 100% cotton. These are in beautiful shape, smooth and clean. $16

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/polo2y.jpg/https://img519.imageshack.us/i/polo1x.jpg/

This 100% pure wool jacket made in USA, gray with red,blue & orange stripes (2 buttons & darted) is in excellent shape so it seems like a good knockabout jacket. Made by Eagle Clothes. $18

Shoulders: 17"
Pits: 19"
Sleeves: 22.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 28"

https://img406.imageshack.us/i/eagle1d.jpg/

3-button 100% pure wool jacket made in USA by Evan Picone for Kaufman's. Untagged but estimated size 43. Gray with a slight green overcast---closeup pic gets the color best. $18

Shoulders: 20"
Pits: 22"
Sleeves: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29"

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/kauf2.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/kauf1.jpg/

From Westport, Co. Mayo, Ireland: Carraig Donn sweater, %100 pure new wool,tagged size L, a rich brown with a nice multi-colored fleck pattern (kelly green, red, blue, goldenrod). It looks and feels brand new! $24

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/carriag2.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/carraig1.jpg/

Now a few sweaters that have issues so I'm offering them _cheap_---why? Because they're great for fishing, yardwork or any outdoor activities where you're not afraid to get dirty. $8 each. The Brooks Brothers appears brand new until you see a few snags on the front (100% merino wool tagged M, navy w/ burgundy stripes & made in USA) and Cape Isle navy w/ white tagged L has two tiny snags on the left arm. Also (not pictured) brown 100% wool crew sweater from The Andover Shop, size XL, snagged.

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/bbswet.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape1.jpg/

Red braces with blue and white paisley ... looks great, and the colors are real nice and vivid! $8

https://img511.imageshack.us/i/brace1.jpg/https://img511.imageshack.us/i/brace2.jpg/

Vintage Mansfield Cheviot wool winter overcoat, good and long (45") and fits a 42 pretty well. Made in Croatia. Clean and pristine! $65

https://img406.imageshack.us/i/mansfield2.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/mansfield1.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here's a lovely shirt in excellent condition, cleaned and pressed:

Charles Tyrwhitt 14.5/33. 
Spread collar, French cuffs.
Claimed, pp!









Norman Hilton lovely navy flannel blazer. 3 patch pockets, hook vent. 
Marked size 41 L. 
Measures: shoulders 18", chest (pit to pit) 21.5, sleeve 26", length (boc) 32"
Claimed, pp! 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/31bccb45.jpg

Vintage grey herringbone Harris Tweed. 
Lower front button is missing and there is a small hole in the mid back that I didn't notice until I held it up to the light--it's right where a white yarn should run, it's highly unlikely to get noticed. 
No tagged size (my guess is a 40 R). 
Measures: shoulders 18", chest (ptp) 21", length 30", sleeve 25". 
$25 shipped or offer.








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/43464958.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d6603110.jpg

NWT red Polo RL wide-wale corduroy prospect pants. Very sturdy and substantial. 
Tagged size 32/32. 
Measures: waist 16.5", inseam 32", outseam 42", thigh 13", knee 10.5", opening 8.5"
$35 shipped conus. 









If there is any interest in a pair of vintage heavyweight wool army dress trousers, I have a pair marked: Short W-33S L-32. PM with interest and we can discuss terms.


----------



## brozek

***All sold now - thanks**!*

One final update - the white trousers, oxford suit and Brooks polo are all sold, which leaves the two pair of Polo pants. I'd do the pair for $20 shipped if anyone's interested. Thanks!
 


brozek said:


> I'm cleaning my closet of a few spring/summer things I bought last year and only wore once or twice. With the exception of the orange BB polo, it's all Ralph Lauren Polo. (And without exception, it all needs a good steaming.) Photos, measurements and prices (which include USPS shipping) are all below. PM with any interest - cheers!
> 
> Polo oxford suit - cotton, 1/4 lined, working sleeve buttons, natural shoulder, three patch pockets, and darts. The jacket is tagged Medium, but has 33" sleeves, 19" shoulders, and 34.5" length. The pants are 32x32 with an 8.5" ankle and 11" front rise. $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo tab-waist pants - medium-weight cotton, off-seam pockets, 34x32, 8.5" ankle and 10.5" rise. $15 shipped.
> 
> Polo lightweight pants - lightweight cotton, frogmouth pockets, 34x34, 8.5" ankle, and 11" rise. $15 shipped.
> 
> Polo white pants - lightweight cotton, off-seam pockets, 32x34, 8.5" ankle, and 10.5" rise. $15 shipped.
> 
> Brooks Bros polo - Small, 19.5" chest, 26" length, tag cut unfortunately. $8 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Barbuor Northumbria for Sale*

Hello all,

I have a (for all intents and purposes) new Northumbria for sale Mens size 42. I purchased it in October of 2009. It has never seen the outdoors and in perfect condition. It has been tried on exactly 3 times. I do not think I have the tags for it, I'll look, but I do have the Barbour pin for it. $275 plus shipping at cost. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## danziger

Reptilicus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a (for all intents and purposes) new Northumbria for sale Mens size 42. I purchased it in October of 2009. It has never seen the outdoors and in perfect condition. It has been tried on exactly 3 times. I do not think I have the tags for it, I'll look, but I do have the Barbour pin for it. $275 plus shipping at cost. Let me know if you are interested.


What is this thing, a Northumbria? Please post pictures and measurements. Thanks.


----------



## DavidW

Price reduced to $35 and reminder that I'll trade!

I should have mentioned, I'd be happy with a trade for another summer weight sack in similar condition, just a little bit smaller. If you think this will fit you and you've put on a couple of pounds, see what you have.
Quote:
Originally Posted by *DavidW* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1074472#post1074472 
_With regrets, I'm re-listing this great jacket just purchased from AlanC. Beautiful spring/summer weight in what feels like a silk and wool (perhaps linen also) blend. I love it but it's just a bit too big on me and will require too much tailoring for the right fit. I'd like to get back the $40 shipped CONUS I paid._
_David_

_*Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack sportcoat_
_Estimated size: 40/41S_
_Probably a silk blend_

_$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal_

_Chest, pit to pit: 22"_
_Sleeve from shoulder: 24"_
_Shoulder: 17.5"_
_Length from bottom of collar: 29"_

_







_

_







_


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Adding this:

Joseph Abboud 100% cotton madras, made in USA.

This is a gorgeous shirt, and I'm not sure the pictures do justice to the colors. Excellent condition, fresh from the cleaners. Tagged M.

Measures 24" pit to pit, 33" sleeves, and 15" from buttonhole to button at the neck. 
$20 shipped conus.








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/a4bf06b4.jpg


----------



## Reptilicus

danziger said:


> What is this thing, a Northumbria? Please post pictures and measurements. Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oops, my Mistake, I was just on a Barbour thread and forgot i had shifted gears. That would be the Barbour Classic Northumbria Coat Model A825, Mens U.S. size 42. I'll have to do photos later.


----------



## Cardinals5

H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.

H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.

Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.

Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 32.5"

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img230.imageshack.us/i/rtyj011.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/rtyj014.jpg/

Paul Stuart peach-colored summer-weight button down. Thick MOP buttons, barrel cuffs, gauntlet buttons. Made in Poland.

Condition: Overall very good condition - the only issue I can find is the second button has several small cracks, but they don't go through the entire button (pictured as best I could)

Size: M
Neck: 15.5
Shoulders: 19
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 34/35

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img46.imageshack.us/i/rtyj015.jpg/https://img155.imageshack.us/i/rtyj016.jpg/https://img299.imageshack.us/i/rtyj018.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

danziger said:


> What is this thing, a Northumbria? Please post pictures and measurements. Thanks.


It's the heavyweight version of the Border!


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Elizabeth Regina II*

^^ The "E ll R" symbol on the tie is for Elizabeth Regina II, current Queen of England . . . probably to commemorate a state visit to the US, perhaps.


----------



## Cardinals5

G Charles Blue said:


> ^^ The "E ll R" symbol on the tie is for Elizabeth Regina II, current Queen of England . . . probably to commemorate a state visit to the US, perhaps.


Thanks for the information - it makes the tie an interesting historical artifact.


----------



## TweedyDon

*I've consolidated my remaining tweeds and some blazers, and have dropped prices across the board. SOME THINGS ARE NOW FREE!  I'm VERY open to offers--I'd like to try to find these good homes this week! *

*Please PM with interest!*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurement*s: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide, found here:

*1) C. 42L Brooksgate glen plaid suit*

The jacket and trousers of this suit could easily be worn apart, as odd garments, as they're not obviously suiting.

This suit is tagged 43L, but runs slim, as do all Brooksgate products; I think it's closer to a 42L. This is a lovely muted glen plaid suit in blues and greys with a subtle rust overcheck. It's half lined, and single vented, with two button cuffs. It's also darted, but very subtly. The trousers have 1.5" cuffs. This suit has just been dry cleaned, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking $45 > 40 > 35 > 32*

Measurements:

Jacket:
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.5)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 32

Trousers:

Waist: 19
Length: 31.5 +1.5 cuff, plus 1" under.

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/dsc02088h.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02089z.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02090o.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc02091a.jpg/

*2) 3/2 sack for Richard Harris*

Another lovely glen plaid, a little bit bolder than the Harry Ballot, but still subtle enough to be very versatile indeed. This jacket is a mixture of dark charcoal, light grey, and mid-blue, and is lovely. If it fit, I'd keep it&#8230; It's fully lined, has four button cuffs, and is single vented. It has a very nice, natural lapel roll.

*Asking $35 > 30 > 27*

I believe that this is a 40-42S, but please check measurements:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc02102s.jpg/

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02105y.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02103e.jpg/

*3) C.40R Borelli (NOT Borrelli!) tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4) Flecked tweed with patch pockets*

This is basic tweed sack, with patch pockets and leather buttons. It was made by Cordon of Philadelphia for Carrol Reed of New Hampshire. It looks like Donegal tweed, but I doubt that it is, as it lacks any Donegal identifying labels. A decent, serviceable weekend jacket which could use a dry clean to freshen it.

*Asking $22 > 20 > FREE ($15 towards shipping)*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 18

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats039.jpg/

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats037.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/burberrycoats038.jpg/

*5)** Bespoke herringbone by Sills, with working cuffs!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*6) Normal Hilton sack for Alan Royce of Princeton*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*7) 42L Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*8) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer.*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## dizzyfan

Now $30 including shipping to CONUS.



dizzyfan said:


> I thrifted this great J. Press suit -- the seat of the pants needs to be resown but is in great condition. I just don't see myself dealing with it anytime soon, so I'd like to pass it along on the cheap ($35 including shipping to CONUS).
> 
> It is a sack cut, light grey with pin-stripes. As I mentioned, the seam in the seat needs to be re-stitched. It's not ripped -- just coming apart. In addition, one of the buttons on the cuff is missing. But it's in good shape otherwise. Pictures below -- don't hesitate to PM if I can provide more pictures or measurements.
> 
> jacket (3 roll 2; no darts)
> pit to pit: 22 inches
> length (from top of collar to bottom of jacket): 33 inches
> sleeves: 25.5 inches
> 
> pants (flat front / cuffed)
> waist: 17 inches
> inseam 31 inches


----------



## dizzyfan

Now $22 including shipping to CONUS.



dizzyfan said:


> Okay, a little late, but I have a green hopsack blazer by Orvis that I just haven't worn, so I figure it's time to pass it on. Made in the USA and 3/4 lined. The fabric is not marked, but I suspect its wool-poly blend. Unlike the one on the Orvis website, it is a classic sack blazer -- no darts. $25 including shipping to CONUS.
> 
> pit to pit 21.5 inches
> sleeves 25 inches
> length(from top of collar to bottom of jacket) 31 inches


----------



## svb

A bunch of trad (or at least trad-adjacent) items for sale. Doing a big closet purge this week. Feel free to make offers on any of this:

Brooks Brothers Sport Coat size 36R *$30 Shipped*









   

J Crew Cotton Chino Jacket size S *SOLD*

J Crew striped shirts size S *$20 shipped (each)


















*Ties: J. Crew, J. Crew, Brooks Brothers 346 *$15 shipped (each)*











J Crew Blackwatch Tartan trousers 30x32 *$50 shipped*









Ralph Lauren Cotton half-zips Size S *$25 shipped* *(each)*


















Jos. A Bank navy suit, 100% wool. Size 35R, pants 30x32. There are a couple small tears behind the right pocket. I'm open to any offers if anyone wants this (but bear in mind shipping will be about $10).


----------



## AlanC

Some remaining items.

For a limited time take the tweeds for $30/ea, but I'll pack 'em up for the fall if I don't hear anything soon.



AlanC said:


> With warmer weather breaking through, there was a call for khaki shorts. Well, here you go.
> 
> For the skinny Trad:
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* plain front khaki shorts
> Tagged size: 30 (x 8.5" inseam)
> 
> *NOW $18!* $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal, please





AlanC said:


> *Southwick* tweed 3/2 sack
> Tagged Size: 39R
> Seam separation at vent on the interior. Easy fix, or simply wear as-is.
> 
> *NOW $35!* $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal
> 
> Chest, pit to pit: 21.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 17"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orvis* Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
> Tagged Size: 46L
> Made in England
> 
> *NOW $35!* $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal
> 
> Chest, pit to pit: 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
> Shoulder: 19.25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"


Fish belt still available!
Size 36
Brass buckle and leather tab are both 'broken in', but are in good serviceable condition.
Yours for a meager $13 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal, please.










J&M price drop to *NOW $45!* $55 delivered! (Make me an offer!)



AlanC said:


> NOS *Johnston & Murphy* 'Wallabees'
> Made in USA
> Vibram Sole
> Size: 10W
> 
> Clark's Wallabees retail for ~$115, and are not made in the USA.
> 
> $75 delivered CONUS, Paypal please
> 
> _Shoe trees are not included, and are for display purposes only._


These BB khakis (bottom pair) are also still available. Take 'em for $18.



> *Brooks Brothers now $20!* (Bills pictured below are sold)
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*
> Tagged size: 36 x 32 (hand measured: *18 x 30*)
> French-fly, not no-iron, no cuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5361/img2560jf.jpg


Now is the perfect time for this lightweight Bobby Jones sweater:



AlanC said:


> *Bobby Jones* cotton sweater vest
> Size: Large (chest P2P: 24")
> Great spring weight
> Bobby Jones is a high end sportswear line owned by Hickey Freeman and targeted to the golfing market. From what I could find this would likely retail in the $100 range.
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS


Take these Saratogas for *$30 delivered*:



AlanC said:


> *Allen Edmonds* Saratoga
> 9.5B
> Burgundy Calf
> 
> Only $35 shipped CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## The Deacon

*FS:Hanover LB Sheppard Shell Cordovan 9EEE, Hanover for Sears PTB 8.5EE*

*FS:Hanover Shell Cordovan 9EEE, Hanover for Sears PTB 8.5EE* 
For sale is a pair of vintage Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature Series Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers in size 9EEE/E. 12 1/2 inches ext. length and 4 5/8 inches width. Very thick firm soles great patina. No deep cuts or gouges, nice preowned. Wish they were 12, I'd keep'em. Asking $95 shipped incl delivery confirmation USPS priority mail. I accept paypal will take USPS money order, your good check.









































































Also for sale is a pair of gently worn preowned Hanover made for Sears Cognac Pebble grain plain Toe double soled Bluchers with v-cleat on leather heel, size 8 1/2 EE. The interior is identical to the Hanover shells including the "Comfort Arch" and "Genuine Leather Insole" script and identically shaped heel pad. 12 1/4 inch length and 4 1/4 width. Asking $50 shipped.


----------



## Patrick06790

*LE bucks 10D*

*THIS PAIR IS SOLD - I HAVE ANOTHER IN THE SAME CONDITION
*
I have these unworn LE bucks in 10D. They were giving them away a few years back and I bought three pairs. Alas, I was a shoe rookie and still thought my sneaker size was my shoe size. (It isn't.)

In the pix they look almost white but they're not, they will get appropriately dirty pretty fast. Very comfy, some padding along the inside ankles ensures this.

You can have 'em for $30 shipped, which about recoups my initial cost.


----------



## a4audi08

All shirts are $14 each SHIPPED CONUS, will discount for multiple orders.

Lands ENd sz 15.5 X 32
https://i39.tinypic.com/16hw35w.jpg

BB 14.5X32
https://i43.tinypic.com/mb5yjd.jpg

Huntington 16 X 34
https://i41.tinypic.com/ve5q9.jpg

Bass sz 15.5X33 (straight collar not BD)
https://i44.tinypic.com/4i0dhx.jpg

BB reg collar with subtle check pattern - NON iron 16X32
https://i39.tinypic.com/wi7dxy.jpg

BB Supima cotton sz M /15.5X33
https://i42.tinypic.com/2ca7pg.jpg

Huntington BD 15.5X33
https://i39.tinypic.com/sxobw7.jpg

BB sz 16X35
https://i43.tinypic.com/k17y1s.jpg

BB pink non iron 15.5X32/33
https://i43.tinypic.com/20r5l49.jpg

BB red stripe 15.5X33
https://i39.tinypic.com/aadw10.jpg


----------



## goplutus

*Alden 986 LHS Shell Cordovan #8*

Pair of size 12 B/D Alden 986 LHS penny loafers in Shell Cordovan, color #8. They have been worn three times and are a bit large for me.

$300, shipped, CONUS, paypal.

PM w/ email address if you would like pictures.


----------



## allan

*Oxxford jacket*

Oxxford jacket. No size label -- perhaps a 40R? See measurements.

Two-button, lightly darted, not close-fitting or noticeably waist-suppressed. Two vents.

Canvassed, I think. I'm not an expert, but it passes the pinch test.

It's a beautiful jacket, but it's just a little too long for me in the tail.

Measurements:

18 1/2" across shoulders
31" length from bottom of collar
23" sleeve
21" chest, underarm to underarm
20" waist at second button

$50 shipped in the US. Please PM. PayPal personal preferred (love the alliteration!).

https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=backui.jpghttps://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=insidei.jpghttps://img717.imageshack.us/i/labelu.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/detaili.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^If it's an Oxxford then it's canvassed. Just a suggestion, but you might try adding an underarm to underarm/pit to pit measurement for the chest.


----------



## allan

Thanks, Alan! Meant to include that -- silly oversight. Done!

I'm sure this crowd will appreciate seeing that the chest and waist measurements are not far apart, as evidence that the jacket hangs pretty much straight like a sack.

- Allan



AlanC said:


> ^If it's an Oxxford then it's canvassed. Just a suggestion, but you might try adding an underarm to underarm/pit to pit measurement for the chest.


----------



## Orgetorix

*From the days when Trad was young...*

Got this beautiful '50s tweed jacket the other day, but it's a bit too long on me. Lovely, lovely green/brown/gray houndstooth pattern fabric. 3/2 sack, with a very nice lapel roll. Center vent, skeleton lining. This is really a gorgeous coat.

There are a couple of spots on the lining, and the lining needs restitching at one armhole, but no moth damage or other major issues.

$50 shipped in the Continental US. Paypal personal payment, please. PM me if you're interested.

No size tagged, but I make it out to be about a 42 Long.
Measurements: 
Chest: 46"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 26 1/4" with about 1.5" to let down
Length, from the bottom of the collar: 32"


----------



## Zon Jr.

Zon Jr. said:


> *Murray's Toggery Nantucket Red Flat Front Cuffed cotton trousers.
> *
> 37 waist x 31 inseam; excellent condition, broken-in, no tears or stains. *sold *shipped.
> 
> *Madras Jacket 40 R (approx.)*
> 
> Half-lined 3 button madras cotton sack jacket, no size indicated; unfamiliar fly-over state label; single vent; excellent condition.
> Shoulder to shoulder 19 inches
> Chest pit-to-pit 21.5 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches w/inch to let out
> Length bottom neck to hem 29 inches*sold*. shipped
> 
> Feel free to ask questions, more pics, etc.


Everything sold. Thanks! Ties & suspenders coming tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Roo

Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan plain toe bluchers, size 10D. They appear to have been resoled and re-heeled. Lots of life left in the new parts. $40 shipped.


----------



## danziger

Orgetorix said:


> Got this beautiful '50s tweed jacket the other day, but it's a bit too long on me. Lovely, lovely green/brown/gray houndstooth pattern fabric. 3/2 sack, with a very nice lapel roll. Center vent, skeleton lining. This is really a gorgeous coat.
> 
> There are a couple of spots on the lining, and the lining needs restitching at one armhole, but no moth damage or other major issues.
> 
> $50 shipped in the Continental US. Paypal personal payment, please. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> No size tagged, but I make it out to be about a 42 Long.
> Measurements:
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 42"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeves: 26 1/4" with about 1.5" to let down
> Length, from the bottom of the collar: 32"


Would it be possible to give the flat chest (pit-to-pit) and waist measurements? Is it 23" and 21"?


----------



## TradMichael

*Updates and drops*

All prices include shipping in CONUS and as ever, offers and trades are welcome.

RL Polo Blake 100% cotton lightweight button down tagged size L. $11

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/blake2.jpg/https://img413.imageshack.us/i/blake1.jpg/

Ralph Lauren Polo cotton long-sleeved plaid with dual flap pockets. Tagged size L. $11

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/19886684.jpg/

Large 100% cotton lightweight button down from the (defunct) Chagrin Department Store, Traditional Clothiers, a former outdoorsy midwestern shop in an uppercrust suburb, tagged size L. Has prev owner name inside collar from dry cleaner and it's in excellent shape. $11

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/chag1.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/chag2.jpg/

Kelly green Puritan polo golf shirt. MADE IN USA. Chest pocket. Tagged size XL. Shoulders: 21", Chest: 24", Length: 26" In beautiful, perhaps unworn, shape. $7

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/puri.jpg/

LL Bean Double L Natural Fit flannel-lined cotton trousers, size 31x32, flat front & in overall excellent shape---and with a great pattern on the flannel! $15

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/ll1.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/ll2f.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/ll3.jpg/

RL Polo Vintage Chino Prospect Pant, tagged 36x32. Flat front, 100% cotton. These are in beautiful shape, smooth and clean. $15

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/polo2y.jpg/https://img519.imageshack.us/i/polo1x.jpg/

This 100% pure wool jacket made in USA, gray with very subtle stripes is in excellent shape so it seems like a good knockabout jacket. Made by Eagle Clothes. $18

Shoulders: 17"
Pits: 19"
Sleeves: 22.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 28"

https://img406.imageshack.us/i/eagle1d.jpg/

3-button 100% pure wool jacket by Evan Picone, Made in USA. Untagged but estimated about size 42S---see measurements below. Gray with a slight green overcast---closeup pic gets the color best. $18

Shoulders: 20"
Pits: 22"
Sleeves: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29"

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/kauf2.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/kauf1.jpg/

From Westport, Co. Mayo, Ireland: Carraig Donn crew neck sweater, %100 pure new wool,tagged size L, a rich brown with a nice multi-colored fleck pattern (kelly green, red, blue, goldenrod). It looks and feels brand new! $22

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/carriag2.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/carraig1.jpg/

Now a few sweaters that have issues so I'm offering them free---why? Because they're great for fishing, yardwork or any outdoor activities where you're not afraid to get dirty. The Brooks Brothers appears brand new until you see a few snags on the front (100% merino wool tagged M, navy w/ burgundy stripes & made in USA) and Cape Isle navy w/ white tagged L has two tiny snags on the left arm. Also (not pictured) brown 100% wool crew sweater from The Andover Shop, size XL, snagged. If interested, PM me for postage.

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/bbswet.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/cape1.jpg/

Red braces with blue and white paisley ... looks great, and the colors are real nice and vivid! $7

https://img511.imageshack.us/i/brace1.jpg/https://img511.imageshack.us/i/brace2.jpg/

Vintage Mansfield Cheviot wool winter overcoat, good and long (45") and fits a 42 pretty well. Made in Croatia. Clean and pristine! $65

https://img406.imageshack.us/i/mansfield2.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/mansfield1.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The tweed was returned, because I found another hole, and the Norman Hilton issold!


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Here's a lovely shirt in excellent condition, cleaned and pressed:
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt 14.5/33.
> Spread collar, French cuffs.
> Claimed, pp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton lovely navy flannel blazer. 3 patch pockets, hook vent.
> Marked size 41 L.
> Measures: shoulders 18", chest (pit to pit) 21.5, sleeve 26", length (boc) 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/31bccb45.jpg
> 
> NWT red Polo RL wide-wale corduroy prospect pants. Very sturdy and substantial.
> Tagged size 32/32.
> Measures: waist 16.5", inseam 32", outseam 42", thigh 13", knee 10.5", opening 8.5"
> $35 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]


----------



## chacend

All right Gents, I love looking down at these shoes but this last just isn't a good one for my feet. So I am selling two pair of AE MacNeils in size 8.5D. One is a dark brown calf and the other is a black calf (the good stuff not polished cobbler) they are both seconds though I have found nothing wrong. Bought them in January and they probably have been worn about 5 to ten times. Asking $125 each plus actual shipping.

Black Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:
















Brown Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:


----------



## Andy Roo

Chaps Ralph Lauren Shetland crewneck sweater, size medium. Made in British Hong Kong. $20 shipped.

Chest 20.5"
Length 28"
Sleeves 27" from top of shoulder.










Brooks Brothers Shetland crewneck sweater, size medium. Made in Scotland. Coppery brown color. $20 shipped.

Chest 23"
Length 25.5"
Sleeves 31" from collar.










Brooks Brothers extra fine Italian merino wool crewneck sweaters, both size medium. Made in Hong Kong. The first is the Brooks #1 stripe, the second Argyle & Sutherland. Each $20 shipped.



















J. Crew broken-in regular fit chinos, in khaki. Size 32x32, uncuffed. $20 shipped.










J. Crew broken-in regular fit chinos, in light gray. Size 32x32, uncuffed. $20 shipped.










Lands' End mineral red chinos. Size 32x30.5, 1.5" cuffs. Made in Thailand. $15 shipped.










Brooks Brothers button-down pinpoint oxford shirts, size 15.5x34. Both must-iron, both made in USA. Each $15 shipped.



















Bills Khakis M1 button-fly chinos, in khaki. Size 32x31, with 1.5" cuffs. Made in USA, of course. $25 shipped.










Bills Khakis M1 zipper-fly chinos, in mushroom. Size 32x31, with 1.5" cuffs. Made in USA. SOLD.










Polo Ralph Lauren grosgrain ribbon belts, both made in USA. The navy blue/red is size medium, 44" long; the navy blue/white is size large, 47.5" long. Each $15 shipped.










Harris Tweed 3/2 sack jacket, sold by the Fashion Post in Louisville, KY. Mixture of tans, brown, and dark green. $20 shipped.

Chest 21"
Sleeves 25"
Shoulders 18" apart
Length 29.5" from bottom of collar.


----------



## Orgetorix

*SOLD PP*--Gorgeous Press jacket, just in time for summer! 3/2 sack with a great, soft lapel roll; great natural shoulders. Half lined, center vent. Perfect condition. The only reason I'm letting this go is that I have a rule against keeping clothes in hopes that I'll lose enough weight to fit into them. :biggrin2:

$40 shipped CONUS. Paypal personal, please.

Size is about a 40R.
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 1/4" + 1"
Length: 30 3/4"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

AE Randolph in chili calf: 10.5 C

Very good overall condition. A good polish and you're solid. May need heel caps soon but still has some wear to go.

$65 shipped conus.


----------



## wereed

*Regimental Stripe Ties*

I am looking for any and all regimental stripe ties...PM or email [email protected] if you have anything.

Thanks!

wereed


----------



## hookem12387

^^ AndyRoo, I'm displeased with your post. I want about half of those things, but it's not happening this month! Great stuff


----------



## Zon Jr.

*Turnbull & Asser Silk Suspenders, Ties ETRO, POLO, BARKER BLACK*

*Turnbull & Asser* Silk suspenders/braces, excellent condition, leather tabs, made in England.

Retail for $150+

*$35.00* shipped CONUS

*Paul Stuart* grosgrain suspenders, made in UK, cloth tabs.

*$25.00 *shipped CONUS

*Ties ETRO, POLO, BARKER BLACK

**Etro* 3 7/8 inches wide. Polka dot Silk. * $20.00* shipped CONUS

*Polo* Herringbone Wool 4 1/4 inches wide. *$20.00* shipped CONUS

*
Barker Black* 1880 Silk 3 3/4 inches wide. Nice emblematic for serious Barker Black shoe guys *$20.00* shipped CONUS

Happy to answer all questions.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!*

*Price drops and updates!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is the first set of Spring/Summer trad. jackets I have to pass on; more (with more sizes) will be available later this week or next weekend. These will include a 3/2 BB seersucker in 42L, a lovely Press (similar in colouring to the bespoke, below) in a silk blend, a terrific "Mad Men" dark cotton plaid 3/2 sack, and more...
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> 
> *1) c. 50L Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece classic 3/2 blazer with three patch pockets!*
> 
> Yes, I did used to be this big.
> 
> This is the trad. classic--a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer with _three_ patch pockets, including the exterior breast pocket! This is half-lined, and I believe fully canvassed. It has a single vent. It's been in my closet for some time, so it'll need a dry-cleaning to freshen it up--there's some minor "shine" on one shoulder where it rubbed against its neighbour in my closet (which sounds more exciting than it really is...), but this can only be seen at certain angles and if you're looking for it, and should be eliminated by dry-cleaning. Given this, this is in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> *Take this and the Gap linen jacket below for $65 the pair!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Tagged a 50L, but please see measurements; this seems closer to a 48L.
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2.75)
> Length: 32.5
> Shoulder: 20.5
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/summertradone026.jpg/
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/summertradone027.jpg/
> https://img510.imageshack.us/i/summertradone028.jpg/
> https://img440.imageshack.us/i/summertradone029.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 43/44R Beautiful bespoke 3/2 green herringbone w/subtle rust overcheck and working cuffs!*
> 
> *ON HOLD*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket, and I wish that it fit me! It was built by Ackourey Clothiers; information on them can be found here:
> 
> https://www.ackourey.com/about_us.html
> 
> It's a lovely lighter green herringbone with a very subtle rust overcheck. It has working surgeon's cuffs, and is fully lined and (I believe) fully canvassed. It's darted, but has a 3/2 roll, also. It's a slightly heavier weight fabric, so this would be suitable for Fall and Spring, but not the summer. It does have a minor flaw--a small snag in the fabric on the front (shown). But this is very small, and only really noticeable if you know it's there or are looking for it, and would be a very easy fix for even a slightly competent reweaver.
> Otherwise, this jacket is in excellent condition. But, given this flaw, I'm
> 
> *Asking just $47*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/summertradone018.jpg/
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/summertradone019.jpg/
> https://img87.imageshack.us/i/summertradone020.jpg/
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/summertradone022.jpg/
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/summertradone021.jpg/
> https://img256.imageshack.us/i/summertradone024.jpg/
> 
> *3) XL Gap Linen jacket*
> 
> This is nothing special, but someone here might like it! Lined only at the shoulders, with no vent, this is a nice cool linen jacket. In Very Good/Excellent rumpled condition!
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31.5
> Shoulder: 21.5
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/summertradone017.jpg/
> https://img403.imageshack.us/i/summertradone016.jpg/
> https://img407.imageshack.us/i/summertradone015.jpg/
> 
> *4) J. Press Presstige, Made in Ireland by Magee*
> 
> This jacket is beautiful, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice! There's no fabric content listed, but this is clearly either silk, or a silk-rich blend. Made in Ireland by Magee (more famous for their classic Donegals for Press), this is a lovely 3/2 sack. The colours are simply gorgeous; both vibrant and subtle at the same time! My pictures are awful, I'm afraid.... This is fully lined and has a hook vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $55*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 40/42S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22.5 (+2.25)
> Length: 28.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img179.imageshack.us/i/summertradone002.jpg/
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/summertradone003.jpg/
> https://img180.imageshack.us/i/summertradone001.jpg/
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/summertradone006.jpg/
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/summertradone005.jpg/
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/summertradone004.jpg/
> 
> *5) Princeton Clothing Co. Madras 3/2 sack*
> 
> *CLAIMED--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops and other items still available



Cardinals5 said:


> H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.
> 
> H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.
> 
> Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeves: 25"
> BOC: 32.5"
> 
> Price: $38.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/rtyj011.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/rtyj014.jpg/
> 
> Paul Stuart peach-colored summer-weight button down. Thick MOP buttons, barrel cuffs, gauntlet buttons. Made in Poland.
> 
> Condition: Overall very good condition - the only issue I can find is the second button has several small cracks, but they don't go through the entire button (pictured as best I could)
> 
> Size: M
> Neck: 15.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Chest: 46
> Sleeves: 34/35
> 
> Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/rtyj015.jpg/https://img155.imageshack.us/i/rtyj016.jpg/https://img299.imageshack.us/i/rtyj018.jpg/


1. All prices include CONUS shipping. Shipping abroad will be for actual shipping cost.
2. Paypal personal payment is preferred, but not required.
3. Everything in excellent, used condition unless otherwise noted.
_________________________________________________________________

Madras 2B, darted, by mystery-maker for Ballew and Scott (Greenville clothier - shortly to go out of business ). Made in USA. There is very moderate shoulder padding and the jacket is 1/8(!) lined - almost no lining except around the shoulders.
Condition: Excellent, appears very little worn. The exterior pockets are all still sewn shut.
No tagged size, but something like a larger 40R or 41R
Chest: 43
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24
Length (BOC): 30
Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/madras001.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/madras005f.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/https://img97.imageshack.us/i/madras004.jpg/

Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack.
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 29.75
Sleeves: 23.75 + 2
Price: $25.00
https://img214.imageshack.us/i/stuffs018.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/stuffs019.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/stuffs020.jpg/

Rockingham Clothes for Belk (Columbia, SC) 3/2 sack sport coat. Almost an irridescent green with reddish-brown pattern. Hook vent. Feels like worsted wool, but no tag.
Tagged: No tagged size, but fits like a 42/44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 24.5 +2.5
Length: 30
Price: $25.00
https://img246.imageshack.us/i/stuff1010.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/stuff1013.jpg/https://img121.imageshack.us/i/stuff1014.jpg/

Gitman Brothers shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Slight spread collar. 
Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 33
Chest: 46
Price: $18.00 
https://img517.imageshack.us/i/stuff1028.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/stuff1029.jpg/


----------



## Jack1425

chacend said:


> All right Gents, I love looking down at these shoes but this last just isn't a good one for my feet. So I am selling two pair of AE MacNeils in size 8.5D. One is a dark brown calf and the other is a black calf (the good stuff not polished cobbler) they are both seconds though I have found nothing wrong. Bought them in January and they probably have been worn about 5 to ten times. Asking $125 each plus actual shipping.
> 
> Black Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:


Ugh... 9 1/2D and the check as they say, would be in the mail...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm selling my Florsheim Royal Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings, size 9.5D, but since they weren't a thrift find I didn't want to post all the information here. Here's the ad on the other site (https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=3076051#post3076051)


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds split-toe bluchers, sz 12C, chestnut color*

Up for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds split-toe bluchers, size 12C, in chestnut color. Leather uppers in excellent condition. Cushioned insoles and leather lining show little wear. Rubber soles and heels show significant wear, and will likely need replacing very soon.

Asking *$40 shipped*.

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img3270mo.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img3271m.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3272i.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img3273.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Allen Edmonds MacNeil longwings/wingtips, black, sz 12D*

Up for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds MacNeil black longwings, sz 12D. Insoles, leather outsoles show wear, but in good condition. Leather uppers in moderate condition (with some cracking of leather near creases, seen in 1st photo at/below brogueing). Good workhorse/rainyday/casual shoe.

Asking *SOLD*.

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img3275gf.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img3276y.jpg/ https://img502.imageshack.us/i/img3278h.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3279g.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds tassel wingtip loafers, burgundy color, sz 9D*

Up for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds tassel wingtip loafers, burgundy color, sz 9D. Uppers in excellent condition. Insoles, outsoles show light wear.

Asking *$40 shipped*.

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img3281s.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img3282h.jpg/ https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img3284a.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img3283y.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Church's tassel loafers, black, sz 10C*

Up for sale: Church's tassel loafers. Soles marked: "Bench Grade, made in England." Uppers, insoles in excellent condition. Outsoles in good condition. Sz. 10 C

Asking *$55 shipped*.

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3286h.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img3287n.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3288c.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img3289y.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img3290r.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds tassel loafers, sz 13D, black, brown, burgundy - $45 for all 3 prs*

Allen Edmonds tassel loafers, size 13D, in black, brown, burgundy. Uppers and insoles in excellent condition. Soles in good condition.

*All three pairs for $45 shipped.* [+3 west of Chicago] 
[I will sell separately for $20 shipped, as well. If interested, PM me]

https://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2805om0.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2806zn3.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

I wish that these were size 11!!!



Andy Roo said:


> Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan plain toe bluchers, size 10D. They appear to have been resoled and re-heeled. Lots of life left in the new parts. $40 shipped.


----------



## JohnMS

*10 Ties -- Most are Brooks Brothers - All Made in USA*

Click on each picture to bring up a more detailed image.

Over the past several months I've picked up a number of Brooks Brothers ties that I've worn off and on. I've weeded through those that don't get much use and have listed them below. I'll do my best to describe each tie, but please send me a PM if you need more information or need an additional picture sent to you.

·Prices include shipping to the continental USA
·Shipping via USPS First Class mail
·Payment via PayPal only (to PayPal *verified* address)

If buying more than 1 tie, take $1 off second tie and $2 off third and each subsequent tie.

*#1 - Brooks Brothers Crab*
·Made in USA of Italian Fabric (all silk)
·3 ½ inches wide
·Tag says Irregular, but I cannot find the flaw
·Asking $12







*(SOLD) #2 - Brooks Brothers #1 Repp Stripe*

*#3 - Brooks Brothers Summer Stripe*
·Made in USA of Italian Fabric (all silk)
·3 ½ inches wide
·Regular tag - does not say irregular
·Asking $15







*(SOLD) #4 - Brooks Brothers #5 Repp Stripe (Light Blue/Navy)*
·
*(SOLD) #5*
·
*(SOLD) #7 - Brooks Brothers #1 Repp Stripe*

*#8 - Brooks Brothers Logo*
·Made in USA of Imported Fabric (all silk)
·3 ½ inches wide
·Tag says irregular, cannot locate the flaw
·Some wrinkling in fabric from being tied (high on the tie)
·Asking $12







*#9 - Bobby Jones Golf*
·Made in USA of Italian Fabric (all silk - heavy/woven)
·3 ¾ inches wide
·New with tags
·Asking $15







*(SOLD PENDING PAYMENT)  #10 - Paul Stuart Camels*
·


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> BB Madras Sports Coat, tagged 39R, wash and wear.
> Middle buttonhole has minor fraying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Green Flannel Blazer
> Tagged 44R, right upper arm has a small snag.
> 
> $20 each + USPS shipping


Green blazer on hold pending payment.

MADRAS STILL AVAILABLE.


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> All shirts are $14 each SHIPPED CONUS, will discount for multiple orders.
> 
> Lands ENd sz 15.5 X 32
> https://i39.tinypic.com/16hw35w.jpg
> 
> BB 14.5X32
> https://i43.tinypic.com/mb5yjd.jpg
> 
> Huntington 16 X 34
> https://i41.tinypic.com/ve5q9.jpg
> 
> Bass sz 15.5X33 (straight collar not BD)
> https://i44.tinypic.com/4i0dhx.jpg
> 
> BB reg collar with subtle check pattern - NON iron 16X32
> https://i39.tinypic.com/wi7dxy.jpg
> 
> BB Supima cotton sz M /15.5X33
> https://i42.tinypic.com/2ca7pg.jpg
> 
> Huntington BD 15.5X33
> https://i39.tinypic.com/sxobw7.jpg
> 
> BB sz 16X35
> https://i43.tinypic.com/k17y1s.jpg
> 
> BB pink non iron 15.5X32/33
> https://i43.tinypic.com/20r5l49.jpg
> 
> BB red stripe 15.5X33
> https://i39.tinypic.com/aadw10.jpg


red/white huntington and supima BB both sold


----------



## DavidW

*Wanted: 39 short*

Surely there's a 39 short out there who gained a couple of pounds and wants to trade for a nice 40 short!

Price reduced to $35 and reminder that I'll trade!

I should have mentioned, I'd be happy with a trade for another summer weight sack in similar condition, just a little bit smaller. If you think this will fit you and you've put on a couple of pounds, see what you have.
Quote:
Originally Posted by *DavidW* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1074472#post1074472 
_With regrets, I'm re-listing this great jacket just purchased from AlanC. Beautiful spring/summer weight in what feels like a silk and wool (perhaps linen also) blend. I love it but it's just a bit too big on me and will require too much tailoring for the right fit. I'd like to get back the $40 shipped CONUS I paid._
_David_

_*Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack sportcoat_
_Estimated size: 40/41S_
_Probably a silk blend_

_$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal_

_Chest, pit to pit: 22"_
_Sleeve from shoulder: 24"_
_Shoulder: 17.5"_
_Length from bottom of collar: 29"_

_







_

_







_
​


----------



## Pink and Green

AndyRoo, sent you a note on the pants (Bills and LE). Thanks.


----------



## TradMichael

All prices include shipping in CONUS and as ever, offers and trades are quite welcome.

Size L plaid longsleeved lot: RL Polo Blake 100% cotton lightweight button down tagged size L; Ralph Lauren Polo cotton long-sleeved plaid with dual flap pockets, tagged size L; Large 100% cotton lightweight button down from the (long defunct) preppy Chagrin Department Store, Traditional Clothiers, a former outdoorsy midwestern shop in an uppercrust suburb, tagged size L. Has prev owner name inside collar from dry cleaner and it's in excellent shape. CLAIMED

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/blake2.jpg/https://img413.imageshack.us/i/blake1.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/19886684.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/chag1.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/chag2.jpg/

From Westport, Co. Mayo, Ireland: Carraig Donn crewneck sweater, 100% pure new wool,tagged size L and measures 22" pit-to-pit. It's a rich brown with a nice multi-colored fleck pattern (kelly green, red, blue, goldenrod). Excellent quality, and it looks and feels brand new! $20

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/carriag2.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/carraig1.jpg/

Red braces with blue and white paisley with vivid colors and in excellent shape. $7

https://img511.imageshack.us/i/brace1.jpg/https://img511.imageshack.us/i/brace2.jpg/


----------



## JohnMS

*NEW -- Johnstonand Murphy Saddles 8.5 M (udpated)*

I updated an earlier post that has better pictures...

Perhaps an entry level saddle shoe for someone...

Not the highest quality of saddles, but for sale is a pair of *NEW* Johnston and Murphy saddle shoes, size 8.5 M. The color is listed as mahogany, style number 20-0560 (Clofton). Outsole measurements are 11 3/4 inches long by 4 1/16 inches wide. Seem to fit true to size. Vibram soles. I messed around with some deep navy shoe dye on the saddles before I made sure of the shoe fit so am selling because of the fit. Please note the slight creasing on the left shoe and slight stain on the right shoe by the saddle (stain is shoe dye).

Asking $30 shipped to the continental USA (does not include shoe trees).

Please PM with any questions. Click on the photos to enlarge.


----------



## TradMichael

*Tie Sale Update*

Tie Sale Update



TradMichael said:


> $10 each shipped CONUS. As always I'm happy to trade or combine. Let me know if you need more pics or details, and if you want several I'll box up four for $30.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers Makers brick red, yellow, blue silk CLAIMED
> 2. Wool red, electric blue, brown, navy stripes on green/white (has a small spot of wear on side) CLAIMED
> 3. Vintage red white & black silk CLAIMED
> 4. Rooster, orange gray red white maroon and thistle, wool CLAIMED
> 
> 5. Crimson patterned ODL
> 6. Brown silk narrow 60s tie
> 7. Ralph Lauren Polo made in usa "made by hand" silk brown with beige/black/red pattern CLAIMED
> 8. Land's End Direct Merchants purple/blue/hunter green/moss green/yellow paisley wool/silk blend
> 9. 50s patterned burgundy silk tie -- reminds me of Esquire's "Mr. T" ties from the period,
> has a small mark on the inside of the tie that is obviously not visible when wearing
> 
> 10. Burgundy ASC sailing club anchors & "full speed ahead" emblematicCLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT
> 11. Brooks Brothers Makers pure silk made in USA spring flowers CLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT
> 12. Keys & Lockwood New York (100+ yo traditional shop) yellow on green Quill & Candle emblematic
> 13. Land's End direct merchants 100% silk tartan with mallards / ducks made in USA
> 14. Brooks Brothers Makers emblematic sailboats in waspy yellow, blue, green and pink CLAIMED


----------



## TheWGP

Nearly forgot about this stuff - CLEARANCED! NOTHING OVER 20 BUCKS EXCEPT A COAT! 


TheWGP said:


> FINALLY getting around to posting all the stuff I've amassed that hasn't been traded or on hold for someone. All the stuff I've previously posted is still available, for the most part, and I'll accept offers - I'll do a big clearing post at some point but tonight I've only got the strength to do the new stuff!
> 
> All prices include US shipping, and I ALWAYS love to hear about possible trades! I'm a 48L, 40-42 waist, 11E, XL/XXL depending on the item. Payment is via Paypal unless we work something else out in advance, personal payment is GREATLY appreciated but not required. A new addition: clickable thumbnails! Please don't hesitate to click through and/or ask questions about anything you may be interested in. Thanks!
> 
> To start things off- a FREE ITEM! This is one of my personal items that I don't wear anymore, and while it's not all that super-premium, I will include it for free with any purchase (other than the ties, because of shipping). I ask that you not take this if you have no use for it, so someone who might be able to use it can.
> 
> FREE WITH PURCHASE: Brooks Brothers 17 / 34/35 pointed collar white shirt. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. 346 brand, but this was purchased in the 1999-2000 timeframe IIRC, so it may or may not be "good" 346. I am the original owner.
> 
> 
> 1.Harris Tweed by Stanley Blacker - p2p 22, sleeves 24.5, shoulders 18, length 30.5. Brown, "football" buttons ( I think that's what TweedyDon calls them) great shape, everything's there. $36>>>>19
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers Elliot twill pleated khakis, tagged 36/32, measure 36 waist, length 31, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up. $26.>>>> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brioni Cannes pants - GONE
> 
> 4. Oxxford Windsor Flannels pants, labeled 36 short BUT MEASURE 38 WAIST! 28.5 inches long, yes, they're short. 0.75 inches turned up inside, so not much lengthening possible. Amazing pants, as with everything from Oxxford. $30 in consideration of the length.>>>> 18 - AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Bill's Khakis M2P - Khaki - 36 waist, inseam 30.5, cuffed, 1.5 folded up inside. These are the heavy twill pants that take a lickin' and keep on tickin'! You know what they are, you want them, so go ahead and PM me! $36>>>>19!
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bill's Khakis M2P - BRITISH Khaki - 34 waist, inseam 32, NO CUFFS, 2.5 inches folded up inside so you could do cuffs or lengthen as you wish. The 32 is probably long enough for most 34-waisters, so cuffs are definitely possible. Same great twills as above, you know you want these! $36>>>19!
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Oxxford Celticaire 2 button brown "tweedy" jacket. GONE
> 
> 8. Brooks Brothers Makers 1818 dark glen plaid 3 roll 2 suit GONE
> 
> 9. Brooks Brothers Made in England duffel toggle coat. 65% wool, 25% polyester, 10% nylon. Tagged XL. As you can see, the grey exterior reveals a lovely green plaid interior! Unvented, button adjustable hood, no zip/button collar of any kind. ALL horn-shaped toggles & leather loops are present and intact and in BEAUTIFUL condition. Essentially no wear, even the leather isn't cracking or peeling or any of the "old leather" signs. I'm new to measuring this type of coat, but I gave it my best shot - pit to pit is around 26 inches. It fits snugly on me, and I wear a 48L suit. The length from the bottom of the hood to the bottom of the hem is 39 inches. These are really nice coats, and in some demand - Unfortunately, I did pay a premium price for this, and I'm asking $110 shipped, still a steal considering these go for $160+ on the Bay!>>>> TRY $50 - Keeping it if nobody wants it for this, it can sit in the closet till next winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Brooks Brothers tan unlined trench coat. GONE
> 
> 11. Ties - from left to right, J. Crew 100% silk, Nantucket Traders 100% cotton, El Denver - Los Wigwam Weavers hand woven wool. Nice assortment of materials and styles - the J. Crew in particular is very nice. Take ALL THREE FOR JUST $40!>>> 19
> 
> 
> 12. Last, but definitely not least - Alden Leisure Handsewn Moccasins in 10B.  GONE
> 
> So remember - I love trades, message me if you're interested in anything and we can talk, and don't forget about the free BB shirt with purchase! Okay, that's enough for tonight! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Alas, no fat, big-footed trads?*

Some awesome coats, suits, and shoes here - but nothing in my size . . . are there no fat, big-footed trads out there? Were there?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*NWT: BARBOUR BEAUFORT*

Just in time for spring!

Lightweight Barbour Beaufort

New with tags, size large, tan drill exterior w/ brown corduroy collar, many interior pockets and light weight breathable liners.

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

now only$20 shipped



jfkemd said:


> this is made for George Good in Berkeley
> natural shoulders
> 3/2 roll with very subtle darts.
> partially lined, single vented
> lapped seams
> shoulders: 18.5
> length BOC: 31
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 25
> asking $30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

EVT--PM sent on Barbour!


----------



## swb120

*Price reduced! FOR SHIPPING TO PLACES WEST OF CHICAGO, ADD $2.*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are a number of gorgeous khakis, some NWT, others used but in outstanding condition. The khakis which are not NWT look as if they have never been worn (they're merely wrinkled). Waist sizes generally 38 to 40. Check measurements below. Where there is additional room to let out the waist or length, it is indicated by the number in ( ) after the measurement.
> 
> 1. Barbour - 2 pairs. Asking *$50>45>40 shipped per pair*.
> NWT, twill, british tan color, pleated, very soft, "relaxed" fit, hemmed, made in Portugal
> Waist: 38.5 (2" to let out)
> Length: 30 (2)
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img3533x.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img3534bs.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3535c.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img3536p.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img3538ku.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img3542u.jpg/
> 
> 2. Bills NWT poplin - 3 pairs. Asking *$45>40>35 shipped per pair*.
> NWT, M2P, standard fit, tagged 40", british tan, unhemmed, made in USA
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img3546nb.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/img3547s.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img3548z.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3549f.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img3550x.jpg/
> 
> 3. Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking *$35>30>25 shipped per pair*.
> Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
> pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
> pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/
> 
> 4. Bills twill khakis - 2 pairs. *SOLD*.
> Pair one - M2P, khaki/stone, tagged 38", reg. pleat, made in USA
> Pair two - M1P, khaki, tagged 38", reverse pleat, made in USA
> W (both have same measurements) - 38.5-39 (1.5-2)
> L - 28 (2.5)
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3558g.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img3559q.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img3560k.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img3561z.jpg/
> 
> 5. Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking *$25>20>15 shipped per pair*.
> Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
> W - 38 (0)
> L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
> Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
> W - 38 (0)
> L - 29 (.5)
> 
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

*Price reduced!*



swb120 said:


> I hate to part with this, but I simply don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. It's a navy DB Burberry trenchcoat, made in England for Harrods. Everything in immaculate condition. Looks the exact same as the iconic Burberry Trench 21.
> 
> Tagged size 50R, true size is a 42R or 43R (check measurements). It is a true classic Burberry trench - made in England, 100% cotton - sharing many of the features/qualities of the Trench 21 - raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), button-in navy wool lining, button-in navy wool collar. It is a heavy/substantial gabardine cotton, as the older UK-made Burberrys were renowned for. Color is not the black navy we're accustomed to today, but a lighter navy (see photos without flash for true color). Beautiful trench.
> 
> Would retail today around $1400. Asking *$325>300>275 shipped* via paypal personal payment (regular paypal payment, add $15).
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22.5
> Waist: 23.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Length: 46.5
> Sleeves (raglan sleeves, so approx. measurement): 25-25.5
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3404f.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3401p.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3393d.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3392z.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3391l.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3390o.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3382c.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3385.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3386y.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3387a.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3389e.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3402t.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img3394f.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Price reduction!



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a nearly-new grey herringbone sportcoat by H. Freeman & Sons. Measures to approx. 46R (but check measurements). Made in USA. Very soft...beautiful sportcoat.
> 
> Asking *$45>40>35 shipped*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - 24
> Waist - 23
> Length - 31.5
> Sleeve - 24.5 (1.5" to let out)
> Shoulders - 20
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img3580jr.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img3583ew.jpg/


----------



## Connemara

Some nice tradly items for sale! PM me if you're interested.

Pants:


1.) NWT Normandy and Monroe moleskin trousers. This is, IIRC, a defunct menswear store that sold high-end clothes. I bought these off of edmorel and never got around to wearing them. Nice quality...fabric has a good hand, curtained waistband, the works. Slim fit too. $50 shipped.

I'm having trouble capturing the color. It's a nice forest green.

Waist 33", inseam unfinished (36").





2.) Polo RL Nantucket red pants. Lightweight though not a tissue chino. I wore these a few times during one summer. In great shape. $15 shipped.

Waist 32", inseam 30".





3.) NWOT Lands End "pumpkin" orange trousers. Heavy twill. These are the trouser for the autumn season. I ordered them from Lands End and never wore them. $25 shipped.

33" waist, 29.5" inseam with 2" cuffs.





4.) NWT Brooks Bros. 346 socks. 80% Merino wool, 20% nylon. Brown with a rather jaunty argyle. $12 retail, get them here for $8 shipped.



5.) 7.) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart mainline flannel trousers. I think these were made by Samuelsohn as they bear the made in Canada label (see pic). 70% wool and 30% cashmere fabric, lovely dark brown heather (overall effect of the color is a nice chocolate brown). Two forward pleats. It will look smashing with a tweed jacket. Straight fit, not baggy. Note that there are three very small frays on the cuffs. They are on the top of the cuff and really not noticeable when worn or unworn but I felt they should be disclosed anyways. You could easily gain 1", maybe 1.25" on the inseam. Obviously add 1.6" to that number if you don't like cuffs.

$30 shipped.

Cuff width: 1.6"
Inseam: 29"
Waist: 34"


----------



## AlanC

Coming soon: *Brooks Brothers* 3/2 tan cotton poplin suit, size 39R (no cuffs). Great shape. $75 delivered

Some great spring-summer shirts. All are in excellent condition. Please note the chest measurements.

$20/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please

*Instant summer wardrobe:* Take all three for $50 delivered! (see measurements, could work for the same person)

*Eddie Bauer* patch madras shirt
short sleeves, three button collar
Made in India (home of madras!)
Size: L (p2p: 24")

*Brooks Brothers* Golf polo shirt
Tagged size: M (p2p: 24")
Anything tagged "golf" always runs huge, should work for a Large
No logo

*Brooks Brothers* Golden Fleeced polo
Made in USA
Tagged Size: XL (p2p:25" )

This picture is very washed out. Shirt color is dark and strong with no fading.


----------



## swb120

*Gorgeous vintage Hickey Freeman wool double-breasted overcoat, oatmeal color, size 44*

Up for sale is a gorgeous vintage Hickey Freeman topcoat, made of heavy, dense wool, double-breasted, fully-lined. Tagged size 44. In excellent condition - the only noticeable flaw is a small (less than 1 cm) mothbite in the center of the back b/w the shoulder blades, slightly below the collar. Only a mothbite - not a hole. Also, the coat could stand a good cleaning.

They don't make coats like this anymore.

Asking *$85 shipped* (+$5 to points west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 23.5
Waist: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 43

Photos:

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1567a.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1569yr.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/img1571h.jpg/

with flash (though truest color is in photos without flash above):
https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img1568.jpg/ https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img1572g.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

ties are 1/$10 and 2/$18 shipped within the CONUS

L to R: Michael Kelly, JPress, Brooks Bros, Brooks Bros, Savile Row









Lands End, Rooster, BB, Allen Solly


----------



## AlanC

*HF overcoat!*

^Oooooh! Aaaaaaah!


----------



## a4audi08

BB tartan is sold, JPress is sold pending payment.


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds Sanfords perf. captoe, Concord wingtip, 13D*

Up for sale - Allen Edmonds Concord wingtips and Sanford perf. captoes in size 13D, excellent condition.

Asking *$65 shipped *per pair. (+3 west of Chicago)

AE Sanfords: *SOLD*
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img1875h.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img1908tc.jpg/

AE Concords (13D):
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img1886a.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img1907w.jpg/


----------



## Connemara

This is an awesome Huntington 3-2 sack that I am really sore about. There's simply not enough length in the trouser for me so I have to sell it. Beautiful suit. The fabric is, I think, a very sturdy cotton. The jacket is 1/2 lined. Flat front trousers, no cuffs. Very little shoulder padding, single vent, 2-button sleeves...this is a serious Trad suit.

$65 shipped in CONUS. Great deal on a staple suit in such a rare color and weight.

It's tagged a 39 but seems more of a 38 to me. Either way, the measurements:

Trouser:
Inseam (I had the tailor let out one leg for total length so this is 100% accurate): 31"
Waist: 17" across the front of the waist (34" waist)

Jacket:
Shoulder (across back): 18"
Chest: 20"
Sleeve: 24.25"
Total length (from BOC): 30"

Sorry for the awful pics. The balance is off in a few, has nothing to do with the integrity of the suit.


----------



## TweedyDon

*All jackets in this consolidated lot are now claimed--thnak you!*

*Coming soon*: More Spring/Summer jackets, a lovely Spring Harris Tweed, a lambswool Royal Stewart tartan scarf from Scotland, and a uber-trad. dark green jacket from The English Shop of Princeton with ALL the trad. details; 3/2 sack, lapped seams, hook, vent, custom lining with hunting/horseriding scene, two button cuffs, Made in the USA, and natural shoulders! This is simply scrumptious...

Please PM with interest and offers!



TweedyDon said:


> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurement*s: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide, found here:
> 
> *1) C. 42L Brooksgate glen plaid suit*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) 3/2 sack for Richard Harris*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) C.40R Borelli (NOT Borrelli!) tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Flecked tweed with patch pockets*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5)** Bespoke herringbone by Sills, with working cuffs!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *6) Normal Hilton sack for Alan Royce of Princeton*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *7) 42L Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *8) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two summer 3/2 sacks! Brooks 42L, B. Altman c. 38-40*

I have two more Spring/Summer jackets to pass on. Both are 3/2 sacks.

Prices include boxed shipping to CONUS with delivery confirmation. Personal PayPal payment is preferred, but not required. International inquiries welcome!

*Please PM with interest/offers!*

*1) 42L Brooks Brothers 3/2 pincord (?) sack*

I'm not sure what the material of this jacket is--pincord? It is, though, a very natural-shoulder 3/2 sack, with two button cuffs. It's in Very Good condition, except that it does have a faint mark on one sleeve (shown) that might or might not come out with washing/dry cleaning. It has a single vent, and is half lined.

G*iven this, I'm asking just $15. (Basically, shipping costs only!)*

Tagged 42L and runs true to size:

Chest: 21.25
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder (back): 17.5
Length (BOC): 32

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/summersacks017.jpg/

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/summersacks018.jpg/

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/summersacks020.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/summersacks019.jpg/

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/summersacks021.jpg/

*2) B. Altman & Co., Gordon of Philadelphia 3/2 sack*

This was made for R. Altman & Co. of Fifth Avenue, NYC--the store with a reputation for "gentility and conservatism"--by Gordon of Philadelphia.

Info on Altman's can be found here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B._Altman_and_Company

This is a lovely Spring/Summer jacket! No fabric content, but it feels like cotton. It has a single hook vent, and is half lined. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with no flaws at all. A lovely tradly jacket with a great provenance!

*Asking $40*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 24
Length (BOC): 28.5
Shoulder (back): 17.75

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/summersacks001.jpg/

https://img144.imageshack.us/i/summersacks003.jpg/

Best view of fabric:

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/summersacks005.jpg/

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/summersacks006.jpg/

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/summersacks007.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

The Bills I posted are gone, but the other latest clearance items still remain. I don't know how much more I can reduce this stuff! The free Brooks shirt and the Coach belt are also taken.

Once again, feel free to talk to me if any item I've listed piques your interest - we can probably work something out!


----------



## Connemara

I've partially culled my necktie collection and am happy to offer the following ties to SFers. Unless noted, the ties are silk. Standard lengths. I'm willing to do bundle deals at a discount so if you want multiple ties just let me know.

All prices include shipping and all descriptions describe the ties in a left-to-right array. Additional detail photos coming.

LOT 1



Paul Stuart: 3.25", $10
Nicky: 3.5", $20
Robert Talbott: 3.25", $10
Barneys: 3.5", $12

LOT 2




Luciano Barbera (100% LINEN): 3.4", $20
Brooks Bros: 3.75", $12
Berkeley (100% WOOL): 3.25," $8
Burberry (poplin; 50% WOOL/50% SILK): 3.25", $10

LOT 3




Paul Stuart: 3", $10
Hickey Freeman Customized: 3.75", $20
No name, made in Italy (NOTE: it is steel blue in color w/white dots inlaid with red): 3", $8
Rubinacci: 3.5", $20

LOT 4




Berkley (100% WOOL): 3", $8
XMI: 3.5", $10
Beecroft and Bull, made in England (classic men's clothier in Virginia): 3.25", $12
Brooks Bros. (100% LINEN): 3.75", $12

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## recoveringchef

*Building my wardrobe*

I'm looking for some shoes, and a suit.

I'm a 11E, 42R, and a 34 waist. Any suggestions are welcome.:icon_smile:


----------



## a4audi08

Hey guys, more ties - thanks for the people that have contacted me on my earlier posts.

same prices as above. 1/$10 2/$18 shipped CONUS

L to R: Robert Talbot 3.25'', JAB 3 7/8'', Lands end 3.25'', Talbot 3.5''


----------



## Zon Jr.

*FS Church's Goodrich 11.5 F (UK) 12-12.5 D (US)Brn Shoes*

*FS Church's Goodrich *

A very nice lightly used pair of Church's Goodrich model Balmoral Size 11.5 F (UK), which fits 12-12.5 D US.

Classic 108 last. "Nevada Brown" color, just a shade darker than these pictures taken with flash. See Church's website for exact color.

Light wear to heels and soles, no flaws. Please be sure to check external measurements.

Length heel to tip of sole: 13 1/4 inches

Width: 4 7/16 inches

Retail $550+

*$85.00* Shipped CONUS

Happy to answer all questions.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drop and new items



Cardinals5 said:


> H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.
> 
> H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.
> 
> Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeves: 25"
> BOC: 32.5"
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/rtyj011.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/rtyj014.jpg/


3/2 roll Harris Tweed for Terry & Juden (New Orleans). Single vent. 
Condition: Excellent, no signs of wear

Tagged size: 39S
Shoulders: 17.5
Chest: 40
Waist: 38
Sleeves: 24 +2
Length: 28

Price: Sold, pending payment
https://img522.imageshack.us/i/wert002.jpg/https://img708.imageshack.us/i/wert009.jpg/https://img444.imageshack.us/i/wert004.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/wert003.jpg/

Corbin for Cannon's 2B corduroy. The color is gold. Single vented. Darted. 
Condition: Very good condition. No stains, snags, tears, etc. Typical great quality from vintage Corbin. This is out of my personal closet, but I recently found a vintage Orvis 3/2 darted gold cord jacket to replace this one.

Shoulders: 18.5
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeves: 24.5 +0 (a line would show)
Length: 30.25

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img716.imageshack.us/i/wert005.jpg/https://img149.imageshack.us/i/wert008.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/wert007.jpg/ 

Hickey Freeman Boardroom Collection charcoal flannel pinstripe suit. Pinstipes are white and red. 2 button, darted, fully lined.
Condition: Excellent, appears very little worn.

Issue: The previous owner had a dropped left shoulder so there is more padding in the left shoulder. This is easy for a tailor to remove - I've successfully done it to a sport coat before.

Shoulders: 18.25
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Sleeves: 25 + 3
Length: 30.25

Waist: 37 +0
Outseam: 43.75
Inseam: 32 +2.75
Rise: 12

Price: $50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/wert020.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/wert021.jpg/https://img682.imageshack.us/i/wert025.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/wert026.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

BB's are $12 each, Lands End is $15
the two white BB's are very sturdy cotton (similar to the ralph lauren yarmouth shirts).

white BBs are 16X34
yellow is 15.5 X 32/33
lands end is NWT sz Medium (15.5X33)


----------



## JohnMS

*Brooks Brothers Ties (price drops)*

Click on each picture to bring up a more detailed image.

*Price drops*

Over the past several months I've picked up a number of Brooks Brothers ties that I've worn off and on. I've weeded through those that don't get much use and have listed them below. Please send me a PM if you need more information or need an additional picture of a tie sent to you.

·Prices include shipping to the continental USA
·Shipping via USPS First Class mail
·Payment via PayPal only (to PayPal *verified* address)

If buying more than 1 tie, take $1 off second tie and $2 off third and each subsequent tie.

*#1 - Brooks Brothers Crab*
·Made in USA of Italian Fabric (all silk)
·3 ½ inches wide
·Tag says Irregular, but I cannot find the flaw
·Now $10







*#3 - Brooks Brothers Summer Stripe*
·Made in USA of Italian Fabric (all silk)
·3 ½ inches wide
·Regular tag - does not say irregular
·Now $13







*#8 - Brooks Brothers Logo*
·Made in USA of Imported Fabric (all silk)
·3 ½ inches wide
·Tag says irregular, cannot locate the flaw
·Some wrinkling in fabric from being tied (high on the tie)
·Now $10







*#9 - Bobby Jones Golf*
·Made in USA of Italian Fabric (all silk - heavy/woven)
·3 ¾ inches wide
·New with tags
·Now $13


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops--incl. on the Press by Magee!*

Updates and price drops!



TweedyDon said:


> This is the first set of Spring/Summer trad. jackets I have to pass on; more (with more sizes) will be available later this week or next weekend. These will include a 3/2 BB seersucker in 42L, a lovely Press (similar in colouring to the bespoke, below) in a silk blend, a terrific "Mad Men" dark cotton plaid 3/2 sack, and more...
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) c. 50L Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece classic 3/2 blazer with three patch pockets!*
> 
> Yes, I did used to be this big.
> 
> This is the trad. classic--a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer with _three_ patch pockets, including the exterior breast pocket! This is half-lined, and I believe fully canvassed. It has a single vent. It's been in my closet for some time, so it'll need a dry-cleaning to freshen it up--there's some minor "shine" on one shoulder where it rubbed against its neighbour in my closet (which sounds more exciting than it really is...), but this can only be seen at certain angles and if you're looking for it, and should be eliminated by dry-cleaning. Given this, this is in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $45.*
> 
> *Take this and the Gap linen jacket below for $60 the pair!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Tagged a 50L, but please see measurements; this seems closer to a 48L.
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2.75)
> Length: 32.5
> Shoulder: 20.5
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/summertradone026.jpg/
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/summertradone027.jpg/
> https://img510.imageshack.us/i/summertradone028.jpg/
> https://img440.imageshack.us/i/summertradone029.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 43/44R Beautiful bespoke 3/2 green herringbone w/subtle rust overcheck and working cuffs!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) XL Gap Linen jacket*
> 
> This is nothing special, but someone here might like it! Lined only at the shoulders, with no vent, this is a nice cool linen jacket. In Very Good/Excellent rumpled condition!
> 
> *Asking $20*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31.5
> Shoulder: 21.5
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/summertradone017.jpg/
> https://img403.imageshack.us/i/summertradone016.jpg/
> https://img407.imageshack.us/i/summertradone015.jpg/
> 
> *4) J. Press Presstige, Made in Ireland by Magee*
> 
> This jacket is beautiful, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice! There's no fabric content listed, but this is clearly either silk, or a silk-rich blend. Made in Ireland by Magee (more famous for their classic Donegals for Press), this is a lovely 3/2 sack. The colours are simply gorgeous; both vibrant and subtle at the same time! My pictures are awful, I'm afraid.... This is fully lined and has a hook vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $50*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 40/42S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22.5 (+2.25)
> Length: 28.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img179.imageshack.us/i/summertradone002.jpg/
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/summertradone003.jpg/
> https://img180.imageshack.us/i/summertradone001.jpg/
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/summertradone006.jpg/
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/summertradone005.jpg/
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/summertradone004.jpg/
> 
> *5) Princeton Clothing Co. Madras 3/2 sack*
> 
> *CLAIMED--thank you!*


----------



## TheWGP

MORE CLEARANCE ITEMS $20 AND UNDER! LET'S MOVE THEM OUT!


TheWGP said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS. Payment is via PayPal, personal preferred but not required. Questions? Don't hesitate to PM me. I would love to trade with you, let me know if you're interested in any item and we can talk.
> 
> 1) OLD Dexter monkstraps 11C. KEEPING THESE
> 
> 2) Florsheim Royal Imperial "bit-like" loafers, 7E. Buttery-soft leather, great shoes, very little wear - see the sole pictures, seriously! Asking $60 shipped. >>>20
> 
> 
> 3) Coach belt, 30".GONE
> 
> 4) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33 shirt, spread/english collar. Great shape, dry-cleaning tags were still on it. All buttons present & in good shape. Asking $28.>>>>15
> 
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers White OCBD - GONE
> 
> 6) Joseph A Banks Executive Collection 100% Camel Hair. No tagged size, beautiful coat. This is a bit older, though not truly OLD, and is definitely better than what you see there today IMO. Measurements: P2P 23, sleeve 26.5 (!), shoulders 20, length 33. This is for a LONG 44L or 46L, though it can easily enough be shortened - much easier to go in than out! Asking $49.>>>20


----------



## dwebber18

Tweedy, thats a cool BB and Gap jacket, too bad the BB is 1 size too small, and the Gap too short, haha. Such is my luck


----------



## TheWGP

The big $20 and under clearance sale continues! I think there's one or two more posts after this...


TheWGP said:


> All prices are shipped CONUS - willing to ship internationally via USPS but additional expense will obviously be incurred. If you want more than one thing, let me know and you can probably get some nice discounting! Payment is via PayPal.
> 
> 1. E Zegna 100% linen shirt, size L - GONE
> 2. Harris Tweed - Hardie Amies designed for Hepworths. Pit to pit 20.5, sleeve 23.5, length 28.5, shoulders 18. This has ONE BUTTON that is slightly damaged - the last one, so it'll be unbuttoned and less visible. See pictures in the links below. No other damage, otherwise in great shape. $40>>>20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7791.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7792.jpg
> 
> 3. Southwick 3 roll 2 blazer. P2P 22, sleeve 23, length 29.5, shoulders 18.5. This is in good shape, though it could use a good cleaning and there are two wear spots, one on an inside pocket and one to the side of the 2nd button - NOT visible when the jacket is worn! See pictures for detail of the wear spots - they're very minimal and don't detract much. This fabric feels soft - there's no material tag or anything, but I've tried to take pictures that show the diagonal "weave" of this. Definitely not a standard "rough wool" blazer but I'm not sure what it is. $38>>>20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7794.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7795.jpg
> 
> 4. Brooks Brothers 2 button herringbone jacket. GONE
> 5. White Sartorio Italiana French cuff shirt. GONE
> 6. Light blue shirt GONE
> 7. Pal Zileri shirt - GONE
> 
> 8. J. Ashford, purple label, 100% CASHMERE sweater - size L. Beige / oatmeal color, etc. - see photos. NOW $29!>>>>16 FOR 100% CASHMERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7651.jpg
> 
> 9. Norman Hilton 2 button (sorry, NOT a 3r2!) blazer, pit to pit 22, sleeves 24.5 shoulders 18 length 31. Vent needs to be tacked down, see pictures. Nice shape except for the vent. $29>>>19! HANGER IS GONE, PRICE DROPPED TO REFLECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/IMG_7633.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7634.jpg
> 
> 10. Corneliani Super 100's extrafine merinos jacket. See closeup picture for best representation of pattern. p2p 23, sleeve 25, shoulders 20, length 32. NO vent. $38>>>20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7628.jpg
> 
> 11. Ermenagildo Zegna "soft" jacket made in Switzerland - grey/green color. No vent. p2p 23, sleeve 23, shoulders 19.5, length 31. $37>>>20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb5 Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7631.jpg
> 
> 12. Nino Cerruti Rue Royale suit - grey with pinstripe. SMALL HOLE in wearer's right sleeve - see linked picture. Jacket p2p 22.5, sleeve 22, length 29, shoulders 19.5. Pants waist 38, + maybe .5 to let. Inseam 27.5 with 2.5 to let, no cuffs. $28>>>19!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb1Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7551.jpg
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Feb1Finds/?action=view&current=IMG_7552.jpg
> 
> Continued in another post... that's halfway done!


----------



## TheWGP

Clearancing stuff for $20 and under - get 'em while they're hot!




TheWGP said:


> And here we are with Round 2, the 13-24 items. See above post for general info.
> 
> 13. Southwick suit, greenish, windowpane - there's also a small-lines pattern, plaid? $OLD
> 
> 14. Thomas Pink shirt, 16/34. GONE
> 
> 15. Thomas Pink - 16/34. GONE
> 
> 16. Brooks Brothers 16.5/ 32/33 buttondown striped NON IRON - $17>>>10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Brooks Brothers 16.5 / 35 buttondown light blue NON IRON - $OLD
> 
> 18. Hickey-Freeman jacket - recentish, for Dillards. Pockets still sewn shut! 52% silk, 48% wool! 42L, seems to measure true. Pretty excellent shape. $31>>>19!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7422.jpg
> 
> 19. Burberrys Prorsum jacket, dated 1986. Needs the vent tacked down, see picture. p2p 20, length 30, sleeves 20, shoulder 18. $25>>>14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7439.jpg
> Vent: https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7509.jpg
> 
> 20. Hart Schaffner Marx suit, tagged 44L. GONE


----------



## TheWGP

Clearancing everything out for $20 or less! Get them while you can!



TheWGP said:


> 21. Oxxford navy blazer, solid metal buttons, awesome quality, SOLD
> 
> 22. Oxxford STAPLE SUIT, dark grey colored - SOLD
> 
> 23. Brooks Brothers 2 button herringbone sport coat - one pocket is still sewn shut! This is tagged a 44R, and is made of 55% silk, 45% wool. Nice, soft hand - feels great! No damage or issues that I can see - there is some brown fuzz on it from a COMPLETELY different garment that was hung next to it mistakenly, but I've removed as much by hand as I can, and the jacket itself is fine. Measures P2P 23.5ish - this one was hard for me to measure for some reason - sleeves 23, length 30.5, shoulders 20. $37 including a light-wood Brooks Brothers suit hanger that roughly matches the time period >>>20 INCLUDING HANGER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7427.jpg
> 
> 24. Last but not least, we have an H. Freeman & Son 2button grey plaid? sport coat. This is NOT Hickey-Freeman, but is a similarly respected American company - I believe this is fully canvassed, it's labeled Made in USA, etc. This is in great shape, the breast pocket is still partly sewn - a rarity on something of this age! Measures pit to pit 22, sleeves 24.5, length 31, shoulders 18. Price including a beautiful vintage H. Freeman & Son hanger - when's the last time you saw one of THOSE? - $35.>>>18 INCLUDING HANGER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/?action=view&current=IMG_7431.jpg
> 
> And that's all folks... for now!


----------



## TheWGP

Nobody wants this one... so I'll include it with any other purchase for just $5 to get rid of it. Since it's heavy enough to add to shipping cost, really can't do any less than that - sorry!


TheWGP said:


> Anyway, this one is in pretty good shape, a quick once-over reveals no problems or torn lining or anything like that. Both sleeve buttons still there on both sides, both main buttons still there. The picture of the labels shows the best color representation.
> Measurements: 20 pit to pit, 23 sleeves, 18 shoulders, 29 length bottom of collar to bottom of hem.
> 
> As a reminder, I'm open to offers (especially for trades) for any of the other stuff I have posted. My most recent post, the only thing that's gone is the white BB OCBD.
> 
> Pictures of the $15 Harris Tweed:
> 
> (click pictures to enlarge)


----------



## a4audi08

Except for the Burberry listed in Group H(3) which is $20 shipped, all ties are 1/$10 2/$18. When PM ing please specify which Letter Group and then a number corresponding to tie (from left). Also please include identifying info when making payment. Thanks

A. BB 3.75'', BB 3.75'', BB 3.5'', WoodHouse Lynch 3.25'', Lord and Taylor 3.25'', Town Shop 3.5''









B. Surrey Lambswool 2 3/8", Oscar del la Renta 2 1/8", Stafford 2", Liberty of London 4"









C. Huntington (sold), Woodhouse Lynch 3 5/16", Lands End 3 5/16", JG Hook 3 1/8", Bert Pulitzer 3 1/8"









D. BB 3.75?, BB 3.75", BB 3.25" (Has tiny wear spot at tip noticeable upon close inspection), Polo 3.5", Village Trader 3 1/8"









E. Southwick 3.25", Chaps RL 3 3/8", Woodhouse Lynch 3 1/8", Allen SOlly Eng. Repp 3.5", Lands End 3.5"









F. Talbot Best of Class 3.25", Nieman Marcus 3", BB 3.25", JAB 3 3/8", Paul Stuart Made in Italy 3"









G. Lands End (sold), LE (sold), LE (sold), LE 3.25", LE 3 5/8"









H. LE 3 5/8", LE 3 7/8", Burberry ($20), Robert Talbot Nordstrom 3.75", RT Nordstron 4"









I. Huntington 3.25", Walkers 3.25", Talbot/Woodhouse Lynch 3", Sport Club Woven in England 3 1/8", LE 3 1/8"


----------



## TheWGP

$20 AND UNDER CLEARANCE CONTINUES! There is one item over $20 in here - a Brooks Brothers trenchcoat in great shape that's newly available again!



TheWGP said:


> All prices include US shipping, and I ALWAYS love to hear about possible trades! I'm a 48L, 40-42 waist, 11E, XL/XXL depending on the item. Payment is via Paypal unless we work something else out in advance, personal payment is GREATLY appreciated but not required. A new addition: clickable thumbnails! Please don't hesitate to click through and/or ask questions about anything you may be interested in. Thanks!
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers Elliot twill pleated khakis, tagged 36/32, measure 36 waist, length 31, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up. SOLD pending payment
> 
> 4. Oxxford Windsor Flannels pants, labeled 36 short BUT MEASURE 38 WAIST! 28.5 inches long, yes, they're short. 0.75 inches turned up inside, so not much lengthening possible. Amazing pants, as with everything from Oxxford. $30 in consideration of the length.>>>>17
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Brooks Brothers tan unlined trench coat. This does NOT have the zip-in lining or hood, it's just an unlined trench coat. Everything is there, nothing is loose - even the back vent button is still there. The belt and sleeve "belts" are all there, each has the leather buckle in great shape. No missing buttons, one extra button still sewn into the jacket. This is such fun to play with, all the smartly-designed buttons and buckles and nifty little features! Sadly, I can't wear it very well over a suit, and wearing it over normal clothes might be just a tad odd, though it fits! Tagged 42 Regular. Measures, as above, pit to pit 26, length 46 inches. $50 shipped - spring rainy season is almost upon us! I might keep it to use during that season myself, so don't get complacent - message me today!>>>>30!
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Ties - from left to right, J. Crew 100% silk, Nantucket Traders 100% cotton, El Denver - Los Wigwam Weavers hand woven wool. Nice assortment of materials and styles - the J. Crew in particular is very nice. Take ALL THREE FOR JUST $40!>>>>15 FOR ALL THESE PLUS A ROOSTERNIT KNIT WOOL/MOHAIR TIE!
> 
> 
> So remember - I love trades, message me if you're interested in anything and we can talk!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheWGP

Here's three items which were in my pile and somehow didn't get posted at any point! Great, light summer-wear, particularly the linen pants! All prices include shipping to the lower 48, and payment is via PayPal - personal(gift) really appreciated but not required. Don't forget to click through to the full images, and PM me if you're at all interested or with any questions!

1) Brooks Brothers Made in USA 100% linen pants 36 long tag - measures 32.5 length, 1.5 cuffs, 1 inch folded up, pleated. $25 - this is a steal for a Made in USA model just coming into season, check ebay if you don't believe me!


2)BB Thompson Advantage Chinos tagged 34/30 - 1.5 cuffs, 1 inch folded up, pleated. $17


3)Ermenegildo Zegna OCBD size Large. 100% cotton, made in Italy -SOLD in about two seconds!


----------



## allan

Durn, the prices are getting ridiculously low around here! The markdowns are amazing. There's a lot of gorgeous stuff that people can't _give away_!

I'm not posting anything more of my own until some of the backlog gets cleared out.

Anybody building a wardrobe: jump in and grab some of this stuff! Any young guys out there? Take some chances -- at these prices you can't go wrong!


----------



## AlanC

allan said:


> Durn, the prices are getting ridiculously low around here! The markdowns are amazing. There's a lot of gorgeous stuff that people can't _give away_!


Tell me about it! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## crs

3/2 sacks from The English Shop, defunct trad mecca in Princeton. $35 each shipped CONUS:

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT. Tweed jacket made in USA by Morrison. Shoulders 18.5, pits 22, length from bottom of collar 29.5, sleeves23 7/8:










SOLD PENDING PAYMENT --Corbin jacket made in USA. Shoulders 18, pits 21 1/4, length from bottom of collar 30.5, sleeves 24 3/4:










Corbin suit made in USA. Shoulders 17 3/4, pits 21.5, length from bottom of collar 30 1/4, sleeves 24 1/4, uncuffed flatfront trousers waist 37.5, length 29.5, hem 3 inches:


----------



## crs

3/2 corduroy sack made in USA for defunct Princeton trad shop Harry Ballot. Stain on back of sleeve, did not come out at dry cleaner. $15 shipped CONUS. Sh: 18.5, pits 23 3/4, length from bottom of collar 28 3/4, sleeve 21 7/8.


----------



## TweedyDon

Stuff from The English Shop of Princeton is simply fantastic--someone should grab these things while they're around!

And, yes, I _*do *_have something from TES to post myself, tomorrow! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

allan said:


> Anybody building a wardrobe: jump in and grab some of this stuff! Any young guys out there? Take some chances -- at these prices you can't go wrong!


Even thought I like to keep my wardrobe small, I'd buy about a quarter of the stuff currently if it were my size. I hope some of the younger guys realize what amazing deals are being offered here.

That Corbin suit is killing me. If it were only my size.


----------



## a4audi08

*Majer/Woodhouse Lynch 3/2 navy (fits like 43/44R): $35 shipped CONUS*
Chest: 46''
Sleeves: 26.25'' + 1.25''
Shoulders: 19.5''
Length: 33''

Pants: flat front, uncuffed
Waist: 38'' + 2.5''
Inseam: 31'' + 2''

https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff007.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff008.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff010.jpg
https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/o...ewstuff012.jpg

Huntington glenplaid 3/2 suit, sz 38S asking $35 shipped CONUS
Chest: 40''
Sleeves: 24'' (+2'')
Length: 30''
Shoulders: 17.5''

Pants: Pleated, uncuffed
33X29'' (+3'' extra material)

https://i38.tinypic.com/9fr53k.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/256bjaw.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

*Dexter Penny Loafers*

Made in USA Dexter Penny Loafers
very little wear
original soles 
size is 8.5 E
$25 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

*repp ties sold*

repp ties sold.



jfkemd said:


> a few repp ties
> L-R
> Vaughn at Sather Gate, Rivetz of Boston, A Natural Blade
> all are of conservative widths--3-3.25 inches
> would like $7 for the Rivetz and Natural Blade ties
> $5 for the Vaughn tie
> all are in used but decent
> will cut you a deal if you take all of them as a group
> CONUS only


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Red White & Bowties!*










Thinning out the bowtie drawer!

Red white and bows!

All in gently used - all in superb condition.

1. Brooks Brothers - $15ppd
2. The Tie Bar - $11 ppd
3. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - $15 ppd
4. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - $ 15 ppd


----------



## AdamsSutherland

TweedyDon,

That blazer is tempting. I'll PM you have I can stomach pulling the trigger.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Well, I won't tempt you further, AS, by nothing again the three patch pockets or the lovely lapel roll of this 3/2 sack, or by noting that it's a Brooks Golden Fleece.... :icon_smile_wink: And I'll throw in the Gap linen jacket for more casual occasions for just an extra $10! 

But my recent PM to you might be rather less tempt-free! :icon_smile:


----------



## a4audi08

A5
B1, B3
C4
D1, D5
E3
F2
G1, G2, G3, G4
I2, I4, I5

Are either sold or being held pending payment


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Thinning out the bowtie drawer!

Red white and bows!

All in gently used - all in superb condition.

1. Brooks Brothers - $15ppd
2. The Tie Bar - $11 ppd
3. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
4. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - $ 15 ppd


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> BB Madras Sports Coat, tagged 39R, wash and wear.
> Middle buttonhole has minor fraying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Green Flannel Blazer
> Tagged 44R, right upper arm has a small snag.
> 
> $20 each + USPS shipping


Both blazers still available.


----------



## TheWGP

Found a few nice items yesterday and thought I'd throw them up here. All prices include shipping in the Continental 48 States. Shipping elsewhere is no problem, PM me to discuss details. Payment is via PayPal - personal (gift) is appreciated but not required.

1) First, the star of the show - vintage Hanover shell cordovan plain toe bluchers! Marked L.B. Sheppard Signatures on the heel pads, that's a hallmark of the very best Hanovers. These do have some wear to the tops of the heels on the uppers, it appears someone didn't know what a shoehorn was.  Nevertheless, the damage is nowhere near as extensive as some I've seen, and should be a relatively easy repair. Alternatively, these would make a great kicking-around shoe with style that'll wear like a tank! Size 7D. A great pair of shoes! Asking *JUST $69* FOR SHELL CORDOVAN shipped in CONUS! Apologies for the big pic, but I wanted to show off :icon_smile_big: See clickable thumbnails immediately below!












2. Lacoste by Izod vintage polo shirt. "Grand Patron" made in Japan! This is purple, and has no size marked but probably fits like a L. Measures 20.5 pit to pit, length 28. Nice and long, not like the newer "wide and short" Lacoste polos! Asking $18 shipped in CONUS!


3. Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - Thompson. These are a grey color BB calls "Dark Taupe." Tagged 38/30 BUT MEASURE 39/29.5! There's maybe 1" to let in the waist. 1.5 inch cuffs, plus 1 inch turned up in the pant legs - so they're easily droppable if you're so inclined. Asking $19 shipped in CONUS!


4. Sero Shirtmakers 100% cotton shirt - SOLD!


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Sero Shirtmakers 100% cotton shirt - Cardinals5 turned me on to this, and I actually picked this up by accident since I forgot his size. Nice and substantial casual OCBD. Asking $15 shipped in CONUS!


I would absolutely endorse Sero shirts - very nice quality, good collar roll, and quite difficult to find in 100% cotton with that more recent label.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED

Brogue boots, 9 1/2 (I would say a bit narrow), "Made in England exclusively for The British Isles Collection, LTD" (but manufacturer unidentified). $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## dwebber18

Drat my big feet, nice boots


----------



## crs

Orvis blucher mocs with leather soles, 10.5 D made in USA. $25 shipped CONUS.




























Orvis unstructured one-button jacket, 50 percent linen and 50 percent rayon, made in USA. Fully lined (acetate). Shoulders 19, pits 24 3/8, sleeves 24 1/2, length from bottom of collar 29 1/2. $30 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> I would absolutely endorse Sero shirts - very nice quality, good collar roll, and quite difficult to find in 100% cotton with that more recent label.


Answer your pm! ;p


----------



## danziger

*What should I do with my clothes?*

Hi Everyone, I've been getting stuff from here for the last few weeks or so, but now I have some stuff to sell (or actually, just give away!). I'm in the middle of a massive wardrobe makeover, and I'm getting rid of all the stuff I don't wear.

The problem is that it's not really anything trad. Just normal clothes that I never wear. Please give me advice on how I should get rid of my clothes.

I have:
--Many ties (none striped)

--A few jackets (dress, bomber, leather arms, rain jackets but not trenchcoats, just modern style) Most of them have never been worn. Some have branding on it because they were given free from vendors.

--many dress shirts in the range of 15.5-16 neck and 34/35 arms

--several polo shirts (some also with branding, but still nice)

--a lot of t-shirts

--a lot of used undershirts which I'm sure nobody wants

--a couple of shorts

--many pants (dress, corduroy)

I'll gladly give them to anyone here for not much more than shipping. i don't really want to do ebay because I'm sure nobody really wants them and it's too much hassle. I can easily give them away to salvation army or something, but if someone wants it here for a buck or two, i'd rather do that.


----------



## Luftvier

Whoever got these - I will buy if they don't fit! 

...and damn your fast typing...


crs said:


> CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT
> 
> Brogue boots, 9 1/2 (I would say a bit narrow), "Made in England exclusively for The British Isles Collection, LTD" (but manufacturer unidentified). $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## svb

A bunch of trad (or at least trad-adjacent) items for sale. Doing a big closet purge this week. Feel free to make offers on any of this:

J Crew Cotton Chino Jacket size S *$30 shipped*









 

Ties: J. Crew, J. Crew, Brooks Brothers 346 *$15 shipped (each)*











J Crew Blackwatch Tartan trousers 30x32 ($150 new) *$50 shipped*


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction: Crombie Tweed Coat 40R*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Looking to survive the constant rain? Try a tweed overcoat from Crombie. Single-breasted tagged 40R. In pristine, and I mean basically new, condition. Asking $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TheWGP

One more item - this is a Sero light blue OCBD, 60% cotton, 40% polyester, older vintage. It's a very light, very summery shirt in great shape! 16/32. Asking $15 shipped in the continental US for this as well. Click the thumbnail to see a closeup!



Oh, and the BB trench and all the ties are gone.


----------



## Orgetorix

crs said:


> Brogue boots, 9 1/2 (I would say a bit narrow), "Made in England exclusively for The British Isles Collection, LTD" (but manufacturer unidentified). $35 shipped CONUS.


FWIW, these were probably made by Loake. See Jamgood's post here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=74410


----------



## chacend

All right gents make an offer or these are headed to EBAY, I'd much rather someone here get a deal than some random guy on ebay.



chacend said:


> All right Gents, I love looking down at these shoes but this last just isn't a good one for my feet. So I am selling two pair of AE MacNeils in size 8.5D. One is a dark brown calf and the other is a black calf (the good stuff not polished cobbler) they are both seconds though I have found nothing wrong. Bought them in January and they probably have been worn about 5 to ten times. Asking $125 each plus actual shipping.
> 
> Black Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:


----------



## Coleman

^I would've within seconds of your first posting if they fit my whompers .


----------



## TheWGP

Coleman said:


> ^I would've within seconds of your first posting if they fit my whompers .


+1 - I've been meaning to look for some MacNeils, though I admit my focus has been on shell!


----------



## crs

Orgetorix said:


> FWIW, these were probably made by Loake. See Jamgood's post here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=74410


I hadn't seen that post, but my search before offering these for sale yielded some British Isles Collection Ltd. balmorals offered by SWB120 last September:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=57921&page=235

The first four lines of lettering inside these boots is identical to those (but hard to get a photo of), but then the Loake identification is missing. They could well be Loakes, but I didn't want to say they are and breach my traduciary responsibilities.


----------



## epj1906

*My measurements*

Jacket: 42R Sleave: 24.5
Pants: 35W Inseam:31 Outseam:42


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two scarves! Royal Stewart tartan, Nordstrom's plaid cashmere*

I have two scarves to pass on!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/wellandscarves018.jpg/

*1) Made in Scotland Royal Stewart tartan scarf*

https://img176.imageshack.us/i/wellandscarves020.jpg/

100% Scottish wool, this is in excellent condition and was made by Tara Hall. It measures 12" by 52" with 1.5" of fringe at each end.

Asking $20 shipped in CONUS, including delivery confirmation.

*2) Nordstrom's cashmere scarf.*

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/wellandscarves019.jpg/

This is beautiful! It's in Very Good condition, and is lovely thick cashmere. It measures 11.5" by 64"--almost 5.5 feet of cashmere goodness! It also has 3" of fringe at each end.

Asking $30 shipped in CONUS, including delivery confirmation.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drop! Offers very welcome!

Either later today or tomorrow morning I'll be listing some more SDpring/Summer jackets, including two lovely 3/2 sacks in 42L; one a silk/linen mix in light Spring green with a lovely subtle overcheck by Press, one a vintage dark blue plaid with narrow lapels that is thoroughly Mad Men! Oh, and a poplin suit by Haspel, for $25 shipped. :icon_smile:

I'll also be listing some more tweeds, including two Harris tweeds for $35 and under, a beautiful gun check 3/2 sack in perfect condition (size 40R) by Huntington, and two smaller tweeds, one Harris, one (36S) by Southwick for Paul Stuart.

And I'll have some season appropriate outerwear, too--including a wonderful made in the USA fishing jacket by Orvis (tagged size 38, but would fit 40 and 42 also; it runs large).



TweedyDon said:


> I have two more Spring/Summer jackets to pass on. Both are 3/2 sacks.
> 
> Prices include boxed shipping to CONUS with delivery confirmation. Personal PayPal payment is preferred, but not required. International inquiries welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest/offers!*
> 
> *1) 42L Brooks Brothers 3/2 pincord (?) sack*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) B. Altman & Co., Gordon of Philadelphia 3/2 sack*
> 
> This was made for R. Altman & Co. of Fifth Avenue, NYC--the store with a reputation for "gentility and conservatism"--by Gordon of Philadelphia.
> 
> Info on Altman's can be found here:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B._Altman_and_Company
> 
> This is a lovely Spring/Summer jacket! No fabric content, but it feels like cotton. It has a single hook vent, and is half lined. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with no flaws at all. A lovely tradly jacket with a great provenance!
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 24
> Length (BOC): 28.5
> Shoulder (back): 17.75
> 
> https://img100.imageshack.us/i/summersacks001.jpg/
> 
> https://img144.imageshack.us/i/summersacks003.jpg/
> 
> Best view of fabric:
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/summersacks005.jpg/
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/summersacks006.jpg/
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/summersacks007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops, and offers welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) c. 50L Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece classic 3/2 blazer with three patch pockets!*
> 
> *Claimed, PP*
> 
> Yes, I did used to be this big.
> 
> This is the trad. classic--a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer with _three_ patch pockets, including the exterior breast pocket! This is half-lined, and I believe fully canvassed. It has a single vent. It's been in my closet for some time, so it'll need a dry-cleaning to freshen it up--there's some minor "shine" on one shoulder where it rubbed against its neighbour in my closet (which sounds more exciting than it really is...), but this can only be seen at certain angles and if you're looking for it, and should be eliminated by dry-cleaning. Given this, this is in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Take this and the Gap linen jacket below for $55 the pair!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Tagged a 50L, but please see measurements; this seems closer to a 48L.
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2.75)
> Length: 32.5
> Shoulder: 20.5
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/summertradone026.jpg/
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/summertradone027.jpg/
> https://img510.imageshack.us/i/summertradone028.jpg/
> https://img440.imageshack.us/i/summertradone029.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 43/44R Beautiful bespoke 3/2 green herringbone w/subtle rust overcheck and working cuffs!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) XL Gap Linen jacket*
> 
> This is nothing special, but someone here might like it! Lined only at the shoulders, with no vent, this is a nice cool linen jacket. In Very Good/Excellent rumpled condition!
> 
> *Asking $20*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31.5
> Shoulder: 21.5
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/summertradone017.jpg/
> https://img403.imageshack.us/i/summertradone016.jpg/
> https://img407.imageshack.us/i/summertradone015.jpg/
> 
> *4) J. Press Presstige, Made in Ireland by Magee*
> 
> This jacket is beautiful, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice! There's no fabric content listed, but this is clearly either silk, or a silk-rich blend. Made in Ireland by Magee (more famous for their classic Donegals for Press), this is a lovely 3/2 sack. The colours are simply gorgeous; both vibrant and subtle at the same time! My pictures are awful, I'm afraid.... This is fully lined and has a hook vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 40/42S, but please check measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22.5 (+2.25)
> Length: 28.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img179.imageshack.us/i/summertradone002.jpg/
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/summertradone003.jpg/
> https://img180.imageshack.us/i/summertradone001.jpg/
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/summertradone006.jpg/
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/summertradone005.jpg/
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/summertradone004.jpg/
> 
> *5) Princeton Clothing Co. Madras 3/2 sack*
> 
> *CLAIMED--thank you!*


----------



## Trip English

TRIP A. ENGLISH. TRIP A. ENGLISH. TRIP A. ENGLISH!

Have you recently found yourself undressed or underdressed? Have you attended formal functions shirtless or used an eel as a belt? Well friends, Trip English can help.

By clothing your naked form, Trip English allows you to travel unashamed through the world around you. Attend ball games, picnics, weddings or bar mitzvahs! The choice is yours! Fully clothed, you can do anything!

Here's an update on current inventories from The Private Collection:

*Blazers, Sport Coats & Suits:*
J.Press Blue Tweed 41R
O'Neal's Navy Blazer 41R

*Shirts*
Brooks Brothers 15/32
Charles Tyrwhitt 16/33
Faconnable S
RL Purple Label 16/35
RL 16/33
RL 15.5/33
RL Rugby 15.5/33
RL Rugby 15.5/33
Land's End M

*Belts!*
Brooks Brothers
Leatherman
J.Crew Ribbon

*Shoes*
Eastland Seneca 9.5
Bass Walton (New!) 9.5

*Pants*
RL Linen 34x32
Brooks Brothers 35x32 (x2)
RL Flannel 35x30
RL Herringbone 33x32
L.L. Bean Shorts 36 (x2)

Items are moving quickly. Don't tolerate full or partial nudity for one more day!


----------



## a4audi08

H.Freeman 3/2 sold.


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> Have you recently found yourself undressed or underdressed? Have you attended formal functions shirtless or used an eel as a belt? Well friends, Trip English can help.
> 
> By clothing your naked form, Trip English allows you to travel unashamed through the world around you. Attend ball games, picnics, weddings or bar mitzvahs! The choice is yours! Fully clothed, you can do anything!


You tellin' me I shouldn't be nekkid at the grocery store? Keep yer Puritanical views t'yerself, buddy!

LOL, nice salesmanship, Trip. You got me laughing (and looking through the wares).


----------



## Taken Aback

I was too young to appreciate B. Altman in its day beyond those beautiful ornate water fountains I was too short to reach.


----------



## TweedyDon

Taken Aback said:


> I was too young to appreciate B. Altman in its day beyond those beautiful ornate water fountains I was too short to reach.


But now you have a chance to relive your gilded youth! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## sdjordan

*LACOSTE / IZOD NAVY BLAZER*

Lacoste / Izod Navy Blazer in Great Condition
Lacoste Logo Buttons on cuff & front
Single Vent

Measurements:

Sleeve [outside to cuff]: 25"
Pit to Pit: 20"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 31.5

**The two front jacket buttons will need to be sewn back on.
Pardon the low quality photos.

*:Will accept best offer: $ ???*


----------



## Steve Smith

^That is a cool jacket. I have never seen one of those before. FWIW, I have an Izod (post Lacoste) sport coat which is one of my go to jackets. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Channelling Tweedy - my "great" closet cull*

In an attempt to channel Tweedy Don, and make room for my clothing to breath, I'm going to be performing a great cull of my own.

And now, round one!

*Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Label suit. Asking $75, shipped. Offers welcome.

*This is a beautiful suit that I purchased ~3 years ago at the Polo store. Tagged a 42L, it is a 3 button with a soft roll to the 2nd button. Side vented with ticket pocket. In the interest of full disclosure, there is a tiny pin-hole at the end of the left sleeve. If you are a true 42L, you will likely need to shorten the sleeve slightly, making this tiny hole invisible.

The pant is tagged 36, and was taken in a tiny bit. Twin forward pleats with an extended dress waistband. This means there are NO belt loops, though a qualified tailor could convert the dress band to loops. There are braces buttons. There are button waist tabs to tighten the waist if you choose not to wear braces.

Measurements:
Jacket
Pit to pit, laid flat: 22"
Waist, laid flat: 21"
Sleeve, shoulder seam to end: 25"
Shoulder, seam to seam: 19"
Length, bottom of collar to base of jacket: 31.5"

Pant
Waist, laid flat: 16.5
Rise: 12.5
Inseam: 30
Ankle opening: 9
Knee, laid flat: 12

https://img641.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0116fr.jpg
https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0117.jpg https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0118t.jpg https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0119l.jpghttps://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0120c.jpg https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0121gr.jpg https://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0133qn.jpg https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0132ea.jpg

*Paul Stuart Tweed Sportcoat. $35, shipped. Offers welcome!*

A beautiful tweed - the cloth is heavy and beautiful, with great colors. Woven leather buttons, lap seams, single vent. All in all, a home run coat!!

The left sleeve is missing one button, but it should be easy to find a replacement.

Measurements:
Shoulder: 18
Pit to pit: 23
Waist: 21
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5

https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg
https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg https://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0128k.jpg https://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0129nf.jpg https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0130f.jpg

*Brooks 346 Navy blazer. 3/2 hopsack fabric, great for summer. Asking $35, shipped. *

A great addition to your summer wardrobe. This is from Brook's 346 line - but not the current outlet store line - this is the older, better quality line.

The colorway is on the lighter spectrum of navy. A 3/2 brass button blazer, with lap seams. 3/8ths lined, so it will be good and breezy for those hotter days. There are no issues with this coat - it's in beautiful used shape.

Measurements: 
Pit to pit: 21.5
Waist: 21
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img28.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0122zz.jpg
https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0123m.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0124pl.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0125pn.jpg https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0126d.jpg


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit. Fully canvassed and lined. Pants are flat front, uncuffed.

The color is a bit darker than the picture. Its a navy/grey houndstooth wool. Working button holes on cuff.

$60 conus

Jacket:

Shoulder: 19
Pits: 45
Sleeve: 24
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5

Pants: 34 waist, 30 inseem (plus 3 inches underneath).


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Reds & Tops Closet Cull Part 2 - Shoes*

And now for some shoes!!

*Made in the USA 11D Bass Weejuns Penny Loafers. $30, shipped con US. *

These have only ever been worn indoors. Too small for me, or I'd have them on right now. If they were .5 size bigger, they'd be perfect.

For reference, I wear an 11D in the Barrie Last for Alden, 11D in old Florsheims, 11.5D in Sperry A/Os, and 11D in Bean Blucher mocs.

https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0102o.jpg https://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0103mr.jpg https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0104q.jpg https://img718.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0105gf.jpg

*Alden LHS 10.5D. $50, shipped con US. *

This was an eBay mishap for me. As the Van last runs large, I thought my normal 11D would allow me to wear a 10.5D in this shoe. Sadly, I struck out!!

They are in great shape, and have lots of wear left in them.

https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0106c.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0107j.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0108jk.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0109mo.jpg

*11.5D Bass Blucher Moc. BRAND NEW. $25, shipped con US. *

Another sizing mishap for me. These are brand spanking new - just worn inside, where I determined that they were too big for me.

https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0110yv.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0111yg.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0112bj.jpg

*Sperry A/Os, 11M. Worn several times, but in great shape. Asking $25, shipped con US. *

In writing these posts, it's become quite clear that I need to avoid sales. They make me buy things that don't quite fit. These A/Os are a nice mellow yellow (ha) color, with a pebble texture leather. They feel pre-broken in, but are still in near new shape.

https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0113bz.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0114q.jpg https://img638.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0115lb.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three tradly tweeds!*

I have three more tweeds to pass along!

*Please PM with interest and offers!* *(OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!)*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurement*s: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*1) 40R 3/2 sack by Huntington in a sporting check*

This is simply a beautiful jacket! This is a 3/2 sack in pretty much perfect condition. It has a hook vent, a lovely lapel roll, and I believe it's canvassed. (It certainly passes the pinch test easily!) It's also fully lined, and Made in the USA.

It's tagged a 40R, and appears to run true to size.

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5

Asking $50

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/jackets014.jpg/

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/jackets013.jpg/

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/jackets017.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/jackets018.jpg/

*2) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

A lovely classic herringbone Harris tweed, with the subtle classic striping in pumpkin orange, light blue, and, looking closely, flecks of green. Half lined with a single vent, and classic Harris football type buttons.

Asking $35

I estimate this as a 38/40R/S (probably closer to 40) but please see measurements:

Chest: 20.75
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/

*3) Classic lighter brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic herringbone Harris! This is a lighter tweed than the first, with more pronounced striping. It's also half-lined with a single vent, and has the classic Harris football buttons. I *think* that this is canvassed! It does have a small flaw--a small snag hole on the back near the right seam about 3" up--I only found this on my second examination of the jacket, so it's very hard to spot, and would be an easy fix.

However, given this, I'm asking *just $22*, shipped in CONUS

I believe that this is around a 40R:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 30.25

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jackets005.jpg/

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/jackets010.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/jackets008.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I have three more summer jackets/suits to pass on!

*Please PM with interest and offers! (OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!)*

*Shipping:* All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment: *PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements:* All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*1) GORGEOUS J. Press 3/2 sack*

*CLAIMED, PP*

This is a beautiful jacket, in absolutely excellent condition! I'm very, very tempted to keep it, but I have so many jackets I thought I'd give someone else a chance to enjoy this one. It's simply lovely; a light green a 3/2 sack with a subtle windowpane overcheck and a great lapel roll. It's also fully lined, and has a hook vent. Made in the USA. I believe that it's a silk/linen blend, although there is no fabric content listed. This really is a wonderful jacket!

Asking $65 (offers welcome, of course, but I doubt I'll be discounting this much--I'm still tempted to keep it!)

I believe that it's around a 40/42 R/L, but please check measurements:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.5)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31.5

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/summersacks009.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/summersacks012.jpg/

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/summersacks013.jpg/

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/summersacks014.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/summersacks015.jpg/

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/summersacks016.jpg/

*2) Great Mad Men 3/2 sack summer jacket*

*CLAIMED--thanks!*

*3) Haspel poplin suit*

A summer stand-by, this could be used as an odd jacket or odd trousers. It's in Very Good condition, with no flaws at all--I dry-cleaned it after last summer and it's not been used since. And I've now shrunk out of it! The jacket is half-lined, single vented, and darted, and the trousers have no cuffs and are pleated. They have both belt loops and suspender buttons.

Asking $25

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Chest: 22.75
Sleeve: 26 (+2.75)
Shoulder: 20.25
Length: 33

*Pants:*

Waist: 21 (flat; across) (Thankfully, these never fit me!)
Inseam: 31 (+2.5)

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jackets025.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/jackets028.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/jackets026.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/jackets027.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Royal Stewart scarf now claimed--Nordstrom cashmere still available!

*OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have two scarves to pass on!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img695.imageshack.us/i/wellandscarves018.jpg/
> 
> *1) Made in Scotland Royal Stewart tartan scarf*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Nordstrom's cashmere scarf.*
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/wellandscarves019.jpg/
> 
> This is beautiful! It's in Very Good condition, and is lovely thick cashmere. It measures 11.5" by 64"--almost 5.5 feet of cashmere goodness! It also has 3" of fringe at each end.
> 
> Asking $30 shipped in CONUS, including delivery confirmation.


----------



## recoveringchef

*Anyone looking for a couple LN Lacoste polo shirts?*

I have an orange, size 5 Lacoste polo that I wore maybe twice. It's too small, or I'm too big. Also I have a purple-ish size 6 that was worn twice as well. Make me an offer.

I'm going to attempt to add some pictures here:

[/IMG]

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh180/bmw0824/clothes/IMG_0492.jpg

https://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh180/bmw0824/clothes/?action=view&current=IMG_0492.jpg


----------



## recoveringchef

CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit. Fully canvassed and lined. Pants are flat front, uncuffed.
> 
> The color is a bit darker than the picture. Its a navy/grey houndstooth wool. Working button holes on cuff.
> 
> $60 conus
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> Pits: 45
> Sleeve: 24
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5
> 
> Pants: 34 waist, 30 inseem (plus 3 inches underneath).


What jacket size could I expect this to fit? I don't really know my measurements yet.


----------



## CMDC

I would say about 43 or 44R


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

I'd say it is a 42R.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

The chest of the jacket is 45 inches. You need at least 3 inches room for ease of movement. 

In some styles I prefer 4 inches room, in case I want to wear a vest or a light sweater underneath.


----------



## Steve Smith

I would say it's a 42R, possibly a 41R. It's a little tight to be a Brooks Brothers 43 IMO.


----------



## a4audi08

hi everyone. these harris tweeds and 3/2s have to go! asking only $22 shipped CONUS. there is also a BB vest i'll let go for $18.

Asking $35 for the BB and Southwick

Charcoal Brooks Bros 3Btn vest - SZ XL - Extra fine merino wool
Laying flat, widest point = 24'' across
shoulders: 18''
from top button to top of collar: 8.5''
length: 25'
https://i50.tinypic.com/2re1b1h.jpg

2B Harris Tweed by Woodhouse Lynch, half lined center vent, size 44
Chest: 46''
Length: 33''
Shoulders: 18.5''
Sleeves: 25.5'' (+1'' extra material)
https://i49.tinypic.com/i5145k.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2yp0myb.jpg

Harris Tweed - Barristers for Walkers - fits as 40
chest: 42''
length: 32''
sleeves: 24.25''+1
shoulders: 18''
https://i46.tinypic.com/fjeuxd.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/2hrzucm.jpg

Vintage 3/2 from The Union Store, dark gray with subtle blue plaid pattern. Fits like a 43/44.

Length: 31.5
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25 +2.5''
Chest 46''
https://i36.tinypic.com/2rykrrk.jpg

2Btn Brooks Bros that fits like a 38/39, fully lined, 2 button, center vent

length: 31''
chest: 40''
sleeves: 23.5''
shoulders: 18.5
https://i49.tinypic.com/1zqpv8y.jpg

Southwick 3/2 jacket, dual rear vent, no pocket flaps, 1/2 lined, sz 44
Chest: 46''
Sleeves: 23.5'' (+2)
Length: 31''
Shoulders: 20''
https://i47.tinypic.com/15g5n39.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2v93r5v.jpg

vintage HSM coat, 3/2 in a beautiful greenish/blue, 1/2 lined, rear vent, fits like a 39/40 - $40 shipped CONUS

chest: 41
length: 31.5
sleeves: 25 + 3'' extra material
shoulders: 18
https://i49.tinypic.com/28cd1mc.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/umrfb.jpg


----------



## recoveringchef

*Never worn navy linen blazer*

Hey guys. I thought about listing this on eBay, but I doubt there will be as much demand. Anyway, this is a Braddock navy linen blazer. Braddock is an Italian company. The tag says "50," so I guess that's centimeters? I'm a 42. But there's no way this thing is a 40 or a 42. I'm guessing it should fit a 38. This was a gift from my old lady. It was on sale so we couldn't return it. It's basically brand new. Spring is in the air! I'm actually quite sad I can't wear it. Someone make me a reasonable offer. Or maybe a suggestion as to how much this might be worth. :icon_smile:

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh180/bmw0824/clothes/IMG_0517.jpg

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh180/bmw0824/clothes/IMG_0519.jpg

[







]

[/







]


----------



## EastVillageTrad

PRICE DROPS










BB Madras sport coat, tagged 39R, light fraying middle buttonhole. $20ppd










Thinning out the bowtie drawer!

Red white and bows!

All in gently used - all in superb condition.

1. Brooks Brothers - $12.50ppd
2. The Tie Bar - $10 ppd
3. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
4. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - $ 12.50 ppd


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

$20 shipped



jfkemd said:


> Made in USA Dexter Penny Loafers
> very little wear
> original soles
> size is 8.5 E
> $25 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

Beautiful photographs, as always, jfkemd!


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Bass bluchers and Alden LHS are SOLD!*



Reds & Tops said:


> And now for some shoes!!
> 
> *Made in the USA 11D Bass Weejuns Penny Loafers. $30, shipped con US. *
> 
> These have only ever been worn indoors. Too small for me, or I'd have them on right now. If they were .5 size bigger, they'd be perfect.
> 
> For reference, I wear an 11D in the Barrie Last for Alden, 11D in old Florsheims, 11.5D in Sperry A/Os, and 11D in Bean Blucher mocs.
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0102o.jpg https://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0103mr.jpg https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0104q.jpg https://img718.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0105gf.jpg
> 
> *Alden LHS 10.5D. SOLD, shipped con US. *
> 
> This was an eBay mishap for me. As the Van last runs large, I thought my normal 11D would allow me to wear a 10.5D in this shoe. Sadly, I struck out!!
> 
> They are in great shape, and have lots of wear left in them.
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0106c.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0107j.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0108jk.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0109mo.jpg
> 
> *11.5D Bass Blucher Moc. BRAND NEW. SOLD, shipped con US. *
> 
> Another sizing mishap for me. These are brand spanking new - just worn inside, where I determined that they were too big for me.
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0110yv.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0111yg.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0112bj.jpg
> 
> *Sperry A/Os, 11M. Worn several times, but in great shape. Asking $25, shipped con US. *
> 
> In writing these posts, it's become quite clear that I need to avoid sales. They make me buy things that don't quite fit. These A/Os are a nice mellow yellow (ha) color, with a pebble texture leather. They feel pre-broken in, but are still in near new shape.
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0113bz.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0114q.jpg https://img638.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0115lb.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

The Nordstrom scarf is now claimed, as is the c.42L green Press; the Magee Press is claimed pending payment.

The Dexter longwings have also been claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm Spring cleaning! 

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome. Payment by Personal payPal payment preferred, but not required.

*Offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 (16 in standard sizing)*

This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.

*Asking $25*

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing019.jpg/

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/

Button down tab collar:

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/

TB buttons:

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/

*2) Maus and Hoffman shirt. Size L.*

Made in Switzerland for Maus and Hoffman, this is another great shirt! It has its original collar stays, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $25*

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing014.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing012.jpg/

*3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*

I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.

*Asking $50*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25.75"
Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
Length (BOC): 24

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/

Patina:

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/

*4) Wool Cricket/Tennis sweater by Van Driver of Stamford/Greenwich.*

A lovely trad. staple, this is a wool tennis sweater, rather than the more usual cotton ones. This was made in Hong Kong, and is tagged 44, but fits a 42 or a 40 better--see measurements.

In excellent condition, except for a small and hard to find hole from a snag on the underside of one arm (shown).

*Asking $50*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Length (top of collar): 26

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing029.jpg/

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing030e.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tags003.jpg/

*5) Made in Scotland Land's End shetland sweater. Size L*

A lovely heathery brown shetland in excellent condition, except for two stitches coming loose at the back of the collar (shown) and the label being off on one side.

*Asking $25*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 19 (underarm)
Length (top of collar): 27.75

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing006.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing007.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing010.jpg/

*6) Silk hand rolled pocket square.*

Frankly, not very nice, with a small pinhole by one edge.

But if you'd like it to wear ironically, it's* $8 *(paypal personal payment)

*OR FREE WITH ANYTHING ELSE!*

*7) Pewter coloured cufflinks.*

These are great--nice and sturdy with a Greek edging!

*Asking $17*

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing001.jpg/

*8) Victorian (?) gold-coloured (possible gold?) cufflinks.*

Another lovely pair that I just don't wear very often; elaborate Victorian monogram and lovely back design.

*Asking $25*

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing004.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Uber Trad. 3/2 sack from Princeton's The English Shop*

This is an utterly uber-trad. jacket from The English Shop of Princeton, with all the trad. desiderata apart from patch pockets! So, it's a 3/2 sack, with hook vent, two button cuffs, lapped seams, half-lined with a custom horse-riding lining, very natural shoulders, and lovely narrow lapels!

Very, very Take Ivy--and it's from TES of Princeton!

It's in excellent condition, although it could use a press or dry clean to freshen it--it's been in my closet for quite some time, and my closets are packed!

Asking $45 boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation, *or offer*. As always, offers are welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2" under)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 30.5

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/princetonjacket001.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/princetonjacket003.jpg/

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/princetonjacket002.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/wellandscarves017.jpg/


----------



## Coleman

That is a true beauty Tweedy! Someone snap that up!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Boxed sterling cufflinks from Cable Car Clothiers!*

^^ Thanks, Coleman! It would look wonderful paired with some...

*CLAIMED, PP*

*Boxed sterling links from Cable Car Clothiers*

These are lovely, and in pristine condition--I wore them once! They're from Robert Kirk at Cable Car Clothiers in San Francisio, and are marked "sterling" on the stem.

Asking *$60, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS with delivery confrimation*.

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/ccccufflinks004.jpg/

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/ccccufflinks2003.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/ccccufflinks002.jpg/

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/ccccufflinks005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sterns of Maine suede jacket*

*Last one for today!*

I hesitated about posting this, as it's not really trad. as we understand it, but what else would you wear after the Yale-Harvard game, or when sitting around a campfire on a Mass. beach, or drinking Prohibition whisky on the running board of a Studebaker? Ok, maybe a full-length raccoon-skin coat for the latter, but since those are, well, foul (especially if they're original.... raccon skin does not age well..) this would be a far better choice!

This is a great USA-made suede jacket from Stern's of Maine. It has a zip-in removeable faux-fur liner, and the zip works perfectly--no catches or snags at all. The jacket itself is in Very Good condition; there's no tears, spotting, or blemishes, except for minor discoloration on the lower fabric label (shown). It does have that slightly smoky smell of older suede that's been stored, but this should dissipate with wearing--and will definitely go with a good cleaning! A great piece of Americana!

This is tagged a size 38, and runs true to size.

Asking *$45 boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Please PM with offers and interest--and, yes, offers are always welcome!  *

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/sternsmainesuede001.jpg/

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/sternsmainesuede003.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/sternsmainesuede002.jpg/

https://img401.imageshack.us/i/sternsmainesuede004.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/sternsmainesuede005.jpg/

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/sternsmainesuede007.jpg/


----------



## DavidW

*Wanted: 39 Short-Price drop*

Surely there's a 39 short out there who gained a couple of pounds and wants to trade for a nice 40 short!

Price reduced to $30 and reminder that I'll trade for a summer weight sack in similar condition. If you've put on a couple of pounds and this will fit you, see what you have that's now too tight!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DavidW* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1074472#post1074472 
_With regrets, I'm re-listing this great jacket just purchased from AlanC. Beautiful spring/summer weight in what feels like a silk and wool (perhaps linen also) blend. I love it but it's just a bit too big on me and will require too much tailoring for the right fit. I'd like to get back the $40 shipped CONUS I paid._
_David_

_*Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack sportcoat_
_Estimated size: 40/41S_
_Probably a silk blend_

_$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal_

_Chest, pit to pit: 22"_
_Sleeve from shoulder: 24"_
_Shoulder: 17.5"_
_Length from bottom of collar: 29"_

_







_

_







_


----------



## jamz

This is my first exchange post, so go easy on me!

This is a pair of AE Bergamo loafers in black, size 8 D. I would say they are "like new". They have obviously been worn a tiny bit, due to the scuffing on the bottom of the sole, but there is no perceptible wear on the inside.

They come with the AE bags. I'll entertain any reasonable offer/trade plus ten bucks in shipping. I'm looking for size 45R coats, 17/35 shirts, or size 10-10.5 business shoes.

 Feel free to drill me for any lapses in etiquette or posting tradition.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^Great find!


----------



## Cardinals5

One new item, things still available, and price drops

British Trad :icon_smile_wink: This is either a Coppley or Jack Victor British-style sport coat. I say either Coppley or Jack Victor because the jacket is "Made in Canada" and was sold through a local clothier who sells Coppley and Jack Victor as their made in Canada lines.

Features: 2 buttons, darted, fully canvassed, dual vented, hacking pockets, hacking ticket pocket, three internal pockets, and full lining.

Color: The jacket is a light brown/dark brown herringbone with red and orangish pinstripes. The colors in the photo are not entirely accurate. The pictures should be at least one shade darker. The most accurate representation of the color is in the "Made in Canada" tag picture.

Fabric: 100% lambswool - beautiful fabric with a great hand. I'd call this a 3-season sport coat - it's not a heavy tweed.

Condition: Excellent. No apparent flaws and no moth bites, snags, stains, etc.

Tagged size: 42L
Chest: 46
Waist: 43.5
Shoulders: 20 1/8
Sleeves: 25.75 + 1.75
Length: 32

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/asdf001.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/asdf004f.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/asdf005.jpg/
https://img651.imageshack.us/i/asdf009.jpg/https://img708.imageshack.us/i/asdf011.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/asdf012.jpg/

This H. Oritsky blazer is quite nice - don't miss out because you've never heard of the name.



Cardinals5 said:


> H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.
> 
> H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.
> 
> Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeves: 25"
> BOC: 32.5"
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/rtyj011.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/rtyj014.jpg/
> 
> Paul Stuart peach-colored summer-weight button down. Thick MOP buttons, barrel cuffs, gauntlet buttons. Made in Poland.
> 
> Condition: Overall very good condition - the only issue I can find is the second button has several small cracks, but they don't go through the entire button (pictured as best I could)
> 
> Size: M
> Neck: 15.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Chest: 46
> Sleeves: 34/35
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/rtyj015.jpg/https://img155.imageshack.us/i/rtyj016.jpg/https://img299.imageshack.us/i/rtyj018.jpg/





Cardinals5 said:


> Corbin for Cannon's 2B corduroy. The color is gold. Single vented. Darted.
> Condition: Very good condition. No stains, snags, tears, etc. Typical great quality from vintage Corbin. This is out of my personal closet, but I recently found a vintage Orvis 3/2 darted gold cord jacket to replace this one.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Sleeves: 24.5 +0 (a line would show)
> Length: 30.25
> 
> Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/wert005.jpg/https://img149.imageshack.us/i/wert008.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/wert007.jpg/
> 
> Hickey Freeman Boardroom Collection charcoal flannel pinstripe suit. Pinstipes are white and red. 2 button, darted, fully lined.
> Condition: Excellent, appears very little worn.
> 
> Issue: The previous owner had a dropped left shoulder so there is more padding in the left shoulder. This is easy for a tailor to remove - I've successfully done it to a sport coat before.
> 
> Tagged: 42R
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Chest: 45
> Waist: 44
> Sleeves: 25 + 3
> Length: 30.25
> 
> Waist: 37 +0
> Outseam: 43.75
> Inseam: 32 +2.75
> Rise: 12
> 
> Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/wert020.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/wert021.jpg/https://img682.imageshack.us/i/wert025.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/wert026.jpg/


----------



## Trip English

I have to admit that despite issues of time and bandwidth, I'd take giant photos over thumbnails any day! They're such a pleasure to shop.


----------



## recoveringchef

I wish I knew how to post either.


----------



## TweedyDon

recoveringchef said:


> I wish I knew how to post either.


Here's a useful link:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=429633&postcount=1


----------



## recoveringchef

I posted this earlier without pictures. I guess I figured it out. TweedyDon you are very kind to direct me in the right way. But the only way I know how to add pictures at the moment is to add an IMG link in my post, save it, then go back in and put the hyperlink in where it says "IMG." Is that what I'm supposed to be doing?



recoveringchef said:


> Hey guys. I thought about listing this on eBay, but I doubt there will be as much demand. Anyway, this is a Braddock navy linen blazer. Braddock is an Italian company. The tag says "50," so I guess that's centimeters? I'm a 42. But there's no way this thing is a 40 or a 42. I'm guessing it should fit a 38. This was a gift from my old lady. It was on sale so we couldn't return it. It's basically brand new. Spring is in the air! I'm actually quite sad I can't wear it. Someone make me a reasonable offer. Or maybe a suggestion as to how much this might be worth. :icon_smile:
> 
> https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh180/bmw0824/clothes/IMG_0517.jpg
> 
> https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh180/bmw0824/clothes/IMG_0519.jpg
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## recoveringchef

Thanks! See my post below. Feel welcome to critique my work.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

To everyone who has inquired about items on past pages, the items you asked about are available. I have other great items posted, please, everyone, make sure to get what you like before I put them up on eBay.

There is a trad as trad is trad Huntington 3/2, 3 patch, hook vent navy blazer 43R. A red Corbin sport jacket. A 100% camelhair Brooks glenplaid tweed jacket 42R. A brown herringbone Harris tweed from a Florida men's shop that is suitable for spring and fall. An olive Haspel poplin sack suit. GTH trousers and a gorgeous pair of charcoal Hickey-Freeman trousers. A Joseph Abboud madras. And much more.

Some new:

Vintage Brooks Brothers made in England 100% cashmere sweater in what looks to be the natural, undyed color of the wool--a sort of camel color. Rumpled, but gorgeous--no pilling or pulls. See pic for area at the V which is the only observed flaw. 
Size 44.
Asking $60 shipped conus.

















100% Virgin Shetland Wool heavy crewneck sweater from Eddie Bauer. Excellent condition. Only flaw is the missing size tag. I would guess it's a large from trying it on. Measures 26" from bottom of collar, 23" pit to pit, and 33" from center of collar to end of cuff. I wear a 32 sleeve in shirts and this hangs over my hands.

$45 shipped. 

















A likewise pristine vintage Eddie Bauer Harris Tweed with no darts and also no vent. Tagged 40. (Almost fits me, and I'm a little upset) Measures 21.5" pit to pit, 29" long boc, 18" shoulders, 23.5" sleeves.

Asking $50 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Filson 257!*

Price drop on Filson! Please PM with interest and offers--*and offers are very welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> I bought this for myself from Filson just before I bought a Field Satchel from another member, and so not only have I never used it, but it's never even been opened!
> 
> This is in perfect condition, although it might be *slightly* dusty from sitting in a draw for the last few months!
> 
> I'm asking *$185 shipped and insured in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. Personal payment is strongly preferred to avoid fees, but not required.
> 
> *Please PM with interest! OFFERS WELCOME!*
> 
> *Details on this bag:*
> 
> --Dimensions: 16" W x 12 1/2" H x 6" D.
> --Double layer of fabric on the bottom.
> --Two-way brass zipper with leather pulls.
> --Storm flap secured by bridle leather tab with snap.
> --2 full length inside pockets for files, etc.
> --Compartment for laptop computer.
> --3 inside pockets for battery pack, peripherals, and other laptop accessories.
> --Brass clip inside to secure your car/house keys.
> --Inside pockets for calculator, business cards, pencils and pens.
> --4 outside pockets (one on each side, and one on each end).
> --Bridle leather carrying handles with handgrip.
> --Removable and adjustable bridle leather shoulder strap with shoulder pad.
> --Made in USA.
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/filson004.jpg/
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/filson001.jpg/
> 
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/filson003.jpg/


----------



## Reds & Tops

Price drop on the PRL suit, and the BB Blazer is available once again!!



Reds & Tops said:


> In an attempt to channel Tweedy Don, and make room for my clothing to breath, I'm going to be performing a great cull of my own.
> 
> And now, round one!
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Label suit. Asking $65, shipped. Offers welcome.
> 
> *This is a beautiful suit that I purchased ~3 years ago at the Polo store. Tagged a 42L, it is a 3 button with a soft roll to the 2nd button. Side vented with ticket pocket. In the interest of full disclosure, there is a tiny pin-hole at the end of the left sleeve. If you are a true 42L, you will likely need to shorten the sleeve slightly, making this tiny hole invisible.
> 
> The pant is tagged 36, and was taken in a tiny bit. Twin forward pleats with an extended dress waistband. This means there are NO belt loops, though a qualified tailor could convert the dress band to loops. There are braces buttons. There are button waist tabs to tighten the waist if you choose not to wear braces.
> 
> Measurements:
> Jacket
> Pit to pit, laid flat: 22"
> Waist, laid flat: 21"
> Sleeve, shoulder seam to end: 25"
> Shoulder, seam to seam: 19"
> Length, bottom of collar to base of jacket: 31.5"
> 
> Pant
> Waist, laid flat: 16.5
> Rise: 12.5
> Inseam: 30
> Ankle opening: 9
> Knee, laid flat: 12
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0116fr.jpg
> https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0117.jpg https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0118t.jpg https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0119l.jpghttps://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0120c.jpg https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0121gr.jpg https://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0133qn.jpg https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0132ea.jpg
> 
> *Paul Stuart Tweed Sportcoat. $35, shipped. Offers welcome!*
> 
> A beautiful tweed - the cloth is heavy and beautiful, with great colors. Woven leather buttons, lap seams, single vent. All in all, a home run coat!!
> 
> The left sleeve is missing one button, but it should be easy to find a replacement.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18
> Pit to pit: 23
> Waist: 21
> Length: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg
> https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg https://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0128k.jpg https://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0129nf.jpg https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0130f.jpg
> 
> *Brooks 346 Navy blazer. 3/2 hopsack fabric, great for summer. Asking $35, shipped. *
> 
> A great addition to your summer wardrobe. This is from Brook's 346 line - but not the current outlet store line - this is the older, better quality line.
> 
> The colorway is on the lighter spectrum of navy. A 3/2 brass button blazer, with lap seams. 3/8ths lined, so it will be good and breezy for those hotter days. There are no issues with this coat - it's in beautiful used shape.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to pit: 21.5
> Waist: 21
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0122zz.jpg
> https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0123m.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0124pl.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0125pn.jpg https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0126d.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Vintage Drizzler jacket. Great shape; a little bit of a dark brown smudge on the right chest, barely noticeable. Snaps and zipper. Sleeve 24, shoulder 19, chest 46, length a little under 26. Still repels water. Tagged 42.

$35 shipped CONUS


----------



## Patrick06790

Bumpity bump, make it $25, I need the space.

I still have another pair of LE bucks 10D too.


Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks Brothers spring jacket, a quiet plaid (if that's not an oxymoron), feels like a cotton blend but no info on tag, light padding, all the usual Ivy details, no flaws that I can see, tagged 40L.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Shoulders 18 and a bit; length from back of collar 32; sleeves 25 1/2; pit to pit 22.
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/40LBBspringjacketinside.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/BB40Ldetail.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/bb40Llapel.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/selling 2010/bb40Llapel.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

On the subject of big photos:

If you set your camera for a smaller resolution size (like 3M) your pics will load much faster to your hoster — and much faster and easier here, without chewing up a ton of bandwidth. And you won't lose a lot in the presentation.


----------



## AlanC

^Or set resize to 800x600 on Imageshack rather than a larger size.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm going to be engaging in some very aggressive closet clearing in the next few days, steeling myself to pass on some trad. (and trad. adjacent!) rarities that I just never really use.

Among the spoils will be a beautiful Harris Tweed herringbone overcoat, a Harris Tweed half-Norfolk jacket in loden green (40/42L), a 42L Burberry trenchcoat, a BB 3/2 sack suit or two (c.43L), a wonderful Orvis fishing jacket with pockets galore (tagged 38, but runs large--better for a 40 or slim 42), a couple more pairs of 11D shoes (including black Aldens with dust bags), a great California-made Golden Bear leather jacket with mouton collar and lining (size 46, but runs more like a 44) an unworn silk scarf from Harrods of London in its original packing (perfect for Spring), and a couple more pairs of cufflinks, including a wonderful pair of enamelled old UK farthing (quarter penny) coins from Ben Silver, showing a picture of a wren! And more....

*Please PM with any initial interest!*


----------



## jamz

I just realized in my hast to post something, that those loafers I posted.... are not very trad I don't think. A little too continental, if you ask me. Maybe I should drag em over to ebay?


----------



## Marcc237

jamz said:


> I just realized in my hast to post something, that those loafers I posted.... are not very trad I don't think. A little too continental, if you ask me. Maybe I should drag em over to ebay?


In order to save you the hassle, I would take them from you were the price right and the fit true to size. Please post what you are seeking and whether the fit runs small or true to size. Thank you.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD *J Press* Burlington knot tie
$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal
A J Press oddity at 4" wide--narrow it, send it to the Cordial Churchman for a bowtie or wear as-is!

SOLD *Trafalgar* braces
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

These are not marked as Trafalgar, but I bought them new and they came in a Trafalgar box. They're in new condition. I've just never worked them into the rotation and I need to thin things out a little around here.

Price drops on the shirts below, now $18/each. Take the pair for $30 delivered!


AlanC said:


> Some great spring-summer shirts. All are in excellent condition. Please note the chest measurements.
> 
> $20/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please
> 
> *Eddie Bauer* patch madras shirt
> short sleeves, three button collar
> Made in India (home of madras!)
> Size: L (p2p: 24")
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* Golf polo shirt
> Tagged size: M (p2p: 24")
> Anything tagged "golf" always runs huge, should work for a Large
> No logo


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

And finally, here's that BB poplin suit.

*Brooks Brothers* 3/2 poplin suit
Tagged Size: 39R (could work for a 39S, see measurements!)
Perfect for spring and summer.

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please

Chest: 20.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.25"
Shoulder: 17.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

Waist: 15.75" (with 3" to let)
Inseam: 28" (with 2.5" to let, no cuffs)

https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/2849/img0222hx.jpg

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8097/img0223p.jpg

https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/2628/img0243ilvijf.jpg


----------



## recoveringchef

*Too many shoe trees?*

Is anyone interested in selling a pair of shoe trees?

If not, could you spare a few words of wisdom on the subject of shoe trees? I'm looking at a few on eBay.

Blake


----------



## Cardinals5

If anyone is interested, I saw a pair of unlined black Bass Weejuns (made in USA) with leather soles and half leather heels in size 9D. Look worn about 5-10 times - very good condition, especially since you don't need to worry about imprints in the footbed because Weejuns are not recraftable. The leather is also very good for Weejuns - not the plastic look at all. Price would be $25.00 shipped, if they're still there when I go back. PM with firm commitment if interested.


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

$15 shipped



jfkemd said:


> Made in USA Dexter Penny Loafers
> very little wear
> original soles
> size is 8.5 E
> $25 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops--and offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm Spring cleaning!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome. Payment by Personal payPal payment preferred, but not required.
> 
> *Offers welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 (16 in standard sizing)*
> 
> This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing019.jpg/
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/
> 
> Button down tab collar:
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/
> 
> TB buttons:
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/
> 
> *2) Maus and Hoffman shirt. Size L.*
> 
> Made in Switzerland for Maus and Hoffman, this is another great shirt! It has its original collar stays, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing014.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing012.jpg/
> 
> *3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*
> 
> I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25.75"
> Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
> Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
> Length (BOC): 24
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/
> 
> Patina:
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/
> 
> *4) Wool Cricket/Tennis sweater by Van Driver of Stamford/Greenwich.*
> 
> A lovely trad. staple, this is a wool tennis sweater, rather than the more usual cotton ones. This was made in Hong Kong, and is tagged 44, but fits a 42 or a 40 better--see measurements.
> 
> In excellent condition, except for a small and hard to find hole from a snag on the underside of one arm (shown).
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24
> Length (top of collar): 26
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing029.jpg/
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing030e.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tags003.jpg/
> 
> *5) Made in Scotland Land's End shetland sweater. Size L*
> 
> A lovely heathery brown shetland in excellent condition, except for two stitches coming loose at the back of the collar (shown) and the label being off on one side.
> 
> *Asking $23*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 19 (underarm)
> Length (top of collar): 27.75
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing006.jpg/
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing007.jpg/
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing010.jpg/
> 
> *6) Silk hand rolled pocket square.*
> 
> Frankly, not very nice, with a small pinhole by one edge.
> 
> But if you'd like it to wear ironically, it's* $8 *(paypal personal payment)
> 
> *OR FREE WITH ANYTHING ELSE!*
> 
> *7) Pewter coloured cufflinks.*
> 
> These are great--nice and sturdy with a Greek edging!
> 
> *Asking $15*
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing001.jpg/
> 
> *8) Victorian (?) gold-coloured (possible gold?) cufflinks.*
> 
> Another lovely pair that I just don't wear very often; elaborate Victorian monogram and lovely back design.
> 
> *Asking $23*
> 
> https://img231.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing004.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Brooks Brothers Scottish Shetland Sweater*

Size medium, muted green, flawless. SOLD


----------



## Pink and Green

*Pink and Green's "A Farewell to Dress Shirts" Sale*

Items will be organized from most to least tradly. Some are not tradly at all. I'm listing them for about 5 days, then off to eBay. If you like something let me know.

First up:
*Sperry Topsider Bluepoint 2 Eye in Brown
*
Features more of a support bed for the foot than the typical A/O. More substantial as well. Size 9 M. Worn 5 times, very close to new. This model is discontinued. *$30* shipped.









*Polo Regent White Dress Shirt: 15 1/2 x 32/33*
This one is nice. Totally white. Spread collar. No signs of wear, sharp. Note in picture: circular spot is my camera, that does not exist on shirt. There is a TINY slightly yellow spot which you must look for. I've taken a pic of it to show you. This is the only flaw, and may come out with bleach. I just wear 'em, not clean 'em. *$15 shipped.*








Spot:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4474483295_b3f8b4bfb6.jpg

*Polo Button Down White Dress Shirt: 15 1/2 x 33/34*
Nice and white, pony on the front. Very, very minor faint blue marks on the back of the shirt. I will try treating this and washing it, if interested let me know. *$10 shipped.*

















*Banana Republic 15 1/2 neck 32/33? Tattersall Sportshirt*
Super nice shirt. Wore it with a red sweater a handful of times, then lost the sweater. Almost new. *$15 shipped.*









*Black Banana Republic Half Zip Sweater, Hong Kong Made Size L*
Nice and soft light sweater, very stylish for the weekends. Tad large for me, I like them fitted. I'm a 40R, and this fits ok, just not a tailored look.
*$20 shipped.*









*Green Eddie Bauer Sweater, Size S*
Size small, fits me as a 40R well, nice and fitted. 
*$10 shipped.*

















*Merino Wool Sweater/Long Sleeve Polo Size S*
Size Small, nice and fitted, but never worn. Nice quality. *$12 shipped.*









*Eddie Bauer Sportshirt, Green Plaid Size M*
Nice quality shirt, great shape. *$12 shipped.*

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Bow ties still available...*










I'm perplexed these are still available...

Usually bows are scooped up here quickly!?

All in gently used - all in superb condition.

1. Brooks Brothers - $12.50ppd
2. The Tie Bar - $10 ppd
3. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
4. Woodhouse Lynch (no label) - $ 12.50 ppd


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Up for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds split-toe bluchers, size 12C, in chestnut color. Leather uppers in excellent condition. Cushioned insoles and leather lining show little wear. Rubber soles and heels show significant wear, and will likely need replacing very soon.

Asking *$40>35>30 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img3270mo.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img3271m.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3272i.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img3273.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Up for sale: Church's tassel loafers. Soles marked: "Bench Grade, made in England." Uppers, insoles in excellent condition. Outsoles in good condition. Sz. 10 C

Asking *$55>50 shipped*.

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3286h.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img3287n.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3288c.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img3289y.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img3290r.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Up for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds tassel wingtip loafers, burgundy color, sz 9D. Uppers in excellent condition. Insoles, outsoles show light wear.

Asking *$40>35 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img3281s.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img3282h.jpg/ https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img3284a.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img3283y.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Up for sale is a nearly-new grey herringbone sportcoat by H. Freeman & Sons. Measures to approx. 46R (but check measurements). Made in USA. Very soft...beautiful sportcoat.

Asking *$45>40>35>30 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest - 24
Waist - 23
Length - 31.5
Sleeve - 24.5 (1.5" to let out)
Shoulders - 20

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img3580jr.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img3583ew.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Up for sale is a gorgeous vintage Hickey Freeman topcoat, made of heavy, dense wool, double-breasted, fully-lined. Tagged size 44. In excellent condition - the only noticeable flaw is a small (less than 1 cm) mothbite in the center of the back b/w the shoulder blades, slightly below the collar. Only a mothbite - not a hole. Also, the coat could stand a good cleaning.

They don't make coats like this anymore.

Asking *$90>85>80 shipped* (+$5 to points west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 23.5
Waist: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Length (fr. bottom of collar): 43

Photos:

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1567a.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1569yr.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/img1571h.jpg/

with flash (though truest color is in photos without flash above):
https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img1568.jpg/ https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img1572g.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

I hate to part with this, but I simply don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. It's a navy DB Burberry trenchcoat, made in England for Harrods. Everything in immaculate condition. Looks the exact same as the iconic Burberry Trench 21.

Tagged size 50R, true size is a 42R or 43R (check measurements). It is a true classic Burberry trench - made in England, 100% cotton - sharing many of the features/qualities of the Trench 21 - raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), button-in navy wool lining, button-in navy wool collar. It is a heavy/substantial gabardine cotton, as the older UK-made Burberrys were renowned for. Color is not the black navy we're accustomed to today, but a lighter navy (see photos without flash for true color). Beautiful trench.

Would retail today around $1400. Asking *$325>310>295>275 shipped* via paypal personal payment (regular paypal payment, add $15).

Measurements: 
Chest: 22.5
Waist: 23.5
Shoulders: 19
Length: 46.5
Sleeves (raglan sleeves, so approx. measurement): 25-25.5

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3404f.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3401p.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3393d.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3392z.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3391l.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3390o.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3382c.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3385.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3386y.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3387a.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3389e.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3402t.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img3394f.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drop!*

Up for sale is a lovely Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). Brown check. 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/

trying to show true color:
https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, black, sz 9.5D*

Up for sale are a pr of black Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoes, size 9.5D. In excellent condition, save two small dings on one of the captoes (see photo closeup). Accordingly, asking *SOLD* (+3 west of Chicago).

AE Park Aves (2nd thumbnail shows dings to right toe):
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1926y.jpg/
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/img1876e.jpg/ https://img22.imageshack.us/i/img1889xw.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img1926y.jpg/


----------



## svb

Price drops:

J Crew Cotton Chino Jacket size S *$25 shipped*









 

Ties: J. Crew, J. Crew, Brooks Brothers 346 *$10 shipped (each)*











J Crew Blackwatch Tartan trousers 30x32 ($150 new) *$40 shipped*


----------



## recoveringchef

*NWOT Linen Blazer*

I posted this a few days ago without measurements, or decent pictures, so I'm going to do it right this time:

This is a Braddock linen blazer that was a gift to me. It's much too small for me, and it couldn't be returned. It has _never _been worn.

Tag says 42, but that's definitely wrong. Made in Italy. 3 button. Darted. Side vents. Patch pockets: one chest, two lower. I tried to have it let out and there isn't much of any extra material for alterations.

Measurements:
Chest 19"
Length 29"
Shoulders 17.5" 
Sleeves 26"

I will consider any reasonable offer with shipping to CONUS.

[/







]

[/







]


----------



## Jovan

recoveringchef: This is for selling thrift store finds that may fit others or for getting rid of clothes that don't work for the individual anymore. Trying to get that much profit, especially out of a gift, simply isn't the point of this thread.


----------



## recoveringchef

Jovan,

"Profit" is not quite what I had in mind. My fiance gave this to me as a gift, a rather lavish one considering our means. I am attempting to sell it so as to recoup a loss for her benefit. If I have somehow insulted anyone by trying to discover this jacket's true value, then I apologize. 

Blake


----------



## Ron_A

^ Not to mention that a black, darted, three-button blazer with side vents probably isn't going to move very quickly on this particular forum (especially at that price).


----------



## recoveringchef

Ron_A said:


> ^ Not to mention that a black, darted, three-button blazer with side vents probably isn't going to move very quickly on this particular forum (especially at that price).


It's actually navy. And please notice the price change.


----------



## AlanC

The market does a fantastic job of adjusting prices and driving out 'unacceptable' items. Recoveringchef is new to the forum. Let's not make him feel unwelcome. And, as he has shown us, it's usually unwise to make assumptions about price and profit beyond the desirability of the item at hand.

Recoveringchef, hang around and you'll find just the right item to replace that in your wardrobe at a great price. And post your measurements/sizes--someone may have something to sell or trade that's just what you're looking for.


----------



## Jovan

My mistake. I was not attempting to be snippy with you.


----------



## Cardinals5

Not surprising given the season change - I have mixed group of offerings today.

Like TweedyDon, I'm always willing to consider offers

Here's one for all you golfers out there - 'tis the season. Brooks Brothers Makers emblematic. Specially made to commemorate the New Jersey State Golf Association's centennial anniversary.

Condition: Worn, but in excellent condition.

Width: 3.75"
Length: 56.5"

Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf006.jpg/

Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson tan/brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack jacket. Horn buttons, ½ lined with finished seams, single vent. Rush Wilson always has very good quality.

Condition: This tweed has seen some love, but still has plenty of life remaining. 

Condition issue: There is a hole, not all the way through the fabric, on the very bottom of the back of the jacket (pictured)

No tagged size, but a 42L
Chest: 44
Waist: 42.5
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 26
Length: 32

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf016.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf017.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf019.jpg/

Not trad, but I couldn't pass it up since I've been looking for almost this identical suit. Unfortunately, this is a long and I need a regular.

This is a gorgeous conservative 1970s-style suit from one of America's great suit makers. The suit is from the Trendaire® line of H. Freeman and Son (Philadelphia). It's a mid-gray subtle PoW check with red overcheck. 2B, ½ lined with finished seams, single vented.

Condition: Inspection shows no flaws or heavy wear. I would consider this in excellent condition.

Jacket
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.75
Length: 32
Sleeves: 25.5

Trousers
Waist: 40 (already let out all the way)
Outseam: 41.75
Inseam: 30.75 + 2.75
Rise: 12.5
No cuffs

Please note the swanky larger lapels: 4.75" along the seam where the collar meets the lapel, which are matched proportionally by the hip larger pocket flaps: 2.75" from top to bottom.

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img145.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf022.jpg/https://img695.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf025.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf026.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf023.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf024.jpg/

Here's a shirt from the great Sero when they still made quality shirtings. This is an ECRU ocbd in 100% cotton with an UNLINED collar.

Tagged: 16.5x32
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 31.75
Neck: 16

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/olki001.jpg/

This is the greatest madras shirt I've ever seen. It's a Willis & Geiger (Made in USA!) madras shirt with huge horn buttons, two chest pockets, a massive locker loop in back, and the back of the shirt is an entirely separate panel. If that wasn't enough, the shirt has ELBOW PATCHES!

Tagged: XL, but fits like a Large
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33
Neck: I didn't measure the neck because no one would want to wear a tie to distract from the beauty of this shirt.

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad. Get it now! They don't makem like this anymore.

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/olki008.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/olki009.jpg/

This is a beautiful Eagle Shirtmakers "Flaxford" short sleeve shirt for our smaller trads. Please note, this is the "tapered" model from Eagle - the shirt subtly tapers from the chest to the hem. The fabric content is 55% cotton, 45% flax (linen).

Chest: 39
I didn't take any other measurements because they're short sleeves and no one would wear a tie with this shirt. If you want more measurements, just let me know.

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/olki011.jpg/https://img16.imageshack.us/i/olki012.jpg/


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - Crombie Tweed Overcoat*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Looking to survive the constant rain? Try a tweed overcoat from Crombie. Single-breasted tagged 40R. In pristine, and I mean basically new, condition. Asking $70 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed!*

Rather than quoting multiple posts, I'll just note here that the TES 3/2 sack is now claimed, as are the CCC cufflinks, the 42L Burberry, and the unworn Harrods scarf. I'm leaning towards keeping the half-Norfolk (sorry, chaps!), and the other items--and some others!--*will be here on Friday!* (Sorry for the delay--it's turning into a horribly busy week for me!)

*And someone needs to steal that Crombie from MDunle!*


----------



## AlanC

That is one cool shirt. Thankfully it's way too big for me or I'd be tempted.



Cardinals5 said:


> This is the greatest madras shirt I've ever seen. It's a Willis & Geiger (Made in USA!) madras shirt with huge horn buttons, two chest pockets, a massive locker loop in back, and the back of the shirt is an entirely separate panel. If that wasn't enough, the shirt has ELBOW PATCHES!
> 
> Tagged: XL, but fits like a Large
> Chest: 48
> Sleeves: 33
> Neck: I didn't measure the neck because no one would want to wear a tie to distract from the beauty of this shirt.
> 
> Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad. Get it now! They don't makem like this anymore.
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/olki008.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/olki009.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Shetland sweater is now claimed--thank you!

Some price drops below! Offers are always welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm Spring cleaning!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome. Payment by Personal payPal payment preferred, but not required.
> 
> *Offers welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 (16 in standard sizing)*
> 
> This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.
> 
> *Asking $22*
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing019.jpg/
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/
> 
> Button down tab collar:
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/
> 
> TB buttons:
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/
> 
> *2) Maus and Hoffman shirt. Size L.*
> 
> Made in Switzerland for Maus and Hoffman, this is another great shirt! It has its original collar stays, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $22*
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing014.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing012.jpg/
> 
> *3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*
> 
> I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25.75"
> Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
> Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
> Length (BOC): 24
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/
> 
> Patina:
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/
> 
> *4) Wool Cricket/Tennis sweater by Van Driver of Stamford/Greenwich.*
> 
> A lovely trad. staple, this is a wool tennis sweater, rather than the more usual cotton ones. This was made in Hong Kong, and is tagged 44, but fits a 42 or a 40 better--see measurements.
> 
> In excellent condition, except for a small and hard to find hole from a snag on the underside of one arm (shown).
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24
> Length (top of collar): 26
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing029.jpg/
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing030e.jpg/
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tags003.jpg/
> 
> *5) Made in Scotland Land's End shetland sweater. Size L*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) Silk hand rolled pocket square.*
> 
> Frankly, not very nice, with a small pinhole by one edge.
> 
> But if you'd like it to wear ironically, it's* $8 *(paypal personal payment)
> 
> *OR FREE WITH ANYTHING ELSE!*
> 
> *7) Pewter coloured cufflinks.*
> 
> These are great--nice and sturdy with a Greek edging!
> 
> *Asking $15*
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing001.jpg/
> 
> *8) Victorian (?) gold-coloured (possible gold?) cufflinks.*
> 
> Another lovely pair that I just don't wear very often; elaborate Victorian monogram and lovely back design.
> 
> *Asking $22*
> 
> https://img231.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing004.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Brooks Brothers cashmere is sold!
I know spring is coming on and the Shetland is a heavy sweater, but for some of you up north might still avail yourselves this season. This sweater is serious. Thanks, everyone.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> To everyone who has inquired about items on past pages, the items you asked about are available. I have other great items posted, please, everyone, make sure to get what you like before I put them up on eBay.
> 
> There is a trad as trad is trad Huntington 3/2, 3 patch, hook vent navy blazer 43R. A red Corbin sport jacket. A 100% camelhair Brooks glenplaid tweed jacket 42R. A brown herringbone Harris tweed from a Florida men's shop that is suitable for spring and fall. An olive Haspel poplin sack suit. GTH trousers and a gorgeous pair of charcoal Hickey-Freeman trousers. A Joseph Abboud madras. And much more.
> 
> Some new:
> 
> Vintage Brooks Brothers made in England 100% cashmere sweater in what looks to be the natural, undyed color of the wool--a sort of camel color. Rumpled, but gorgeous--no pilling or pulls. See pic for area at the V which is the only observed flaw.
> Size 44.
> Sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Virgin Shetland Wool heavy crewneck sweater from Eddie Bauer. Excellent condition. Only flaw is the missing size tag. I would guess it's a large from trying it on. Measures 26" from bottom of collar, 23" pit to pit, and 33" from center of collar to end of cuff. I wear a 32 sleeve in shirts and this hangs over my hands.
> 
> $45 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A likewise pristine vintage Eddie Bauer Harris Tweed with no darts and also no vent. Tagged 40. (Almost fits me, and I'm a little upset) Measures 21.5" pit to pit, 29" long boc, 18" shoulders, 23.5" sleeves.
> 
> Asking $50 shipped.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Reductions!!!



Reds & Tops said:


> And now for some shoes!!
> 
> *Made in the USA 11D Bass Weejuns Penny Loafers. $30, now $20, shipped con US. *
> 
> These have only ever been worn indoors. Too small for me, or I'd have them on right now. If they were .5 size bigger, they'd be perfect.
> 
> For reference, I wear an 11D in the Barrie Last for Alden, 11D in old Florsheims, 11.5D in Sperry A/Os, and 11D in Bean Blucher mocs.
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0102o.jpg https://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0103mr.jpg https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0104q.jpg https://img718.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0105gf.jpg
> 
> *Alden LHS 10.5D.SOLD, shipped con US. *
> 
> This was an eBay mishap for me. As the Van last runs large, I thought my normal 11D would allow me to wear a 10.5D in this shoe. Sadly, I struck out!!
> 
> They are in great shape, and have lots of wear left in them.
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0106c.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0107j.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0108jk.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0109mo.jpg
> 
> *11.5D Bass Blucher Moc. BRAND NEW. SOLD, shipped con US. *
> 
> Another sizing mishap for me. These are brand spanking new - just worn inside, where I determined that they were too big for me.
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0110yv.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0111yg.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0112bj.jpg
> 
> *Sperry A/Os, 11M. Worn several times, but in great shape. Asking $25 now $15, shipped con US. *
> 
> In writing these posts, it's become quite clear that I need to avoid sales. They make me buy things that don't quite fit. These A/Os are a nice mellow yellow (ha) color, with a pebble texture leather. They feel pre-broken in, but are still in near new shape.
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0113bz.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0114q.jpg https://img638.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0115lb.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

REDUCTIONS!!!



Reds & Tops said:


> In an attempt to channel Tweedy Don, and make room for my clothing to breath, I'm going to be performing a great cull of my own.
> 
> And now, round one!
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Label suit. Asking $75 now $50, shipped. Offers welcome.
> 
> *This is a beautiful suit that I purchased ~3 years ago at the Polo store. Tagged a 42L, it is a 3 button with a soft roll to the 2nd button. Side vented with ticket pocket. In the interest of full disclosure, there is a tiny pin-hole at the end of the left sleeve. If you are a true 42L, you will likely need to shorten the sleeve slightly, making this tiny hole invisible.
> 
> The pant is tagged 36, and was taken in a tiny bit. Twin forward pleats with an extended dress waistband. This means there are NO belt loops, though a qualified tailor could convert the dress band to loops. There are braces buttons. There are button waist tabs to tighten the waist if you choose not to wear braces.
> 
> Measurements:
> Jacket
> Pit to pit, laid flat: 22"
> Waist, laid flat: 21"
> Sleeve, shoulder seam to end: 25"
> Shoulder, seam to seam: 19"
> Length, bottom of collar to base of jacket: 31.5"
> 
> Pant
> Waist, laid flat: 16.5
> Rise: 12.5
> Inseam: 30
> Ankle opening: 9
> Knee, laid flat: 12
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0116fr.jpg
> https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0117.jpg https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0118t.jpg https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0119l.jpghttps://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0120c.jpg https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0121gr.jpg https://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0133qn.jpg https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0132ea.jpg
> 
> *Paul Stuart Tweed Sportcoat. $35 now $25, shipped. Offers welcome!*
> 
> A beautiful tweed - the cloth is heavy and beautiful, with great colors. Woven leather buttons, lap seams, single vent. All in all, a home run coat!!
> 
> The left sleeve is missing one button, but it should be easy to find a replacement.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18
> Pit to pit: 23
> Waist: 21
> Length: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg
> https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg https://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0128k.jpg https://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0129nf.jpg https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0130f.jpg
> 
> *Brooks 346 Navy blazer. 3/2 hopsack fabric, great for summer. Asking $35 now $25, shipped. *
> 
> A great addition to your summer wardrobe. This is from Brook's 346 line - but not the current outlet store line - this is the older, better quality line.
> 
> The colorway is on the lighter spectrum of navy. A 3/2 brass button blazer, with lap seams. 3/8ths lined, so it will be good and breezy for those hotter days. There are no issues with this coat - it's in beautiful used shape.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to pit: 21.5
> Waist: 21
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0122zz.jpg
> https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0123m.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0124pl.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0125pn.jpg https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0126d.jpg


----------



## recoveringchef

*Want to sell some pocket squares??*

Hey!

I don't have one decent pocket square! Isn't that ridiculous? Sell me your unwanted squares, especially linen. I rather prefer the look of a linen square against worsted wool, probably the result of reading too much by Will from _A Suitable Wardrobe_. Or maybe point me in the right direction for some affordable ones.

Also, I appreciate all the positive and helpful responses I got about shoe trees! I think I've found a pretty good deal. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Coleman

Kent Wang - https://www.kentwang.com/white.html.

The above is the one I wear every day that I wear a square (that's right, I've only got one). He is a friend of the the fora, they are very well made (hand rolled), and they are a great deal. He has many that are more fun, but, for now, that's the only one I need.


----------



## AlanC

^You can't go wrong with Kent Wang. He does good stuff.


----------



## recoveringchef

AlanC said:


> ^You can't go wrong with Kent Wang. He does good stuff.


Perfect. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bernie Zack

*Change of Seasons*

Speaking of change of seasons, I'm looking for D-ring belt(s) suitable to wear with various seersucker and madras spring/summer suits. Size 40'ish. Thanks.


----------



## swb120

*BB non-iron (sorry!) BDC in light blue - 16-35*

Up for sale is a near-new Brooks Bros. non-iron button-down collar shirt, sz. 16-35, in light blue. Looks virtually unworn. Asking *$30 shipped*. Pics to follow.


----------



## Cardinals5

These are various thrift store finds over the past several months that have been piling up and I now want to get rid of them cheaply to clear up space for my seasonal closet transition.

1. Trousers are $25 per pair, which includes CONUS shipping. If abroad, please PM for shipping estimate and include your country and postal code in the PM.

2. All of the trousers have been worn, but are in very good to excellent condition – no tears, stains, snags, etc.

3. Please a brief description of the trousers in any PMs.

4. Paypal personal payment is appreciated, but not required.
_____________________________________________________

Bills Khakis. M2 flat front (no tag, but I wear Bills a lot and these are M2s). 5.6oz summer weight
Waist: 32
Inseam: 27 +3
Outseam: 37
Rise: 12
Cuffs: NO


J Crew white cotton/linen. Flat front
Waist: 34
Inseam: 27.5 +1
Outseam: 38.5
Rise: 12.5
Cuffs: NO


BB seersucker. Reverse pleats
Waist: 42 +2.75
Inseam: 25.5
Outseam: 38
Rise: 13
Cuffs: 1.75


Ballin Classic. 95% wool, 5% cashmere. Houndstooth with windowpane. Reverse pleats
Waist: 36 +3
Inseam: 30
Outseam: 41
Rise: 12
Cuffs: 1.5



Bullock and Jones. Red cords. Made in Italy. Flat front
Waist: 33.25 +2.5
Inseam: 28.5
Outseam: 39.5
Rise: 11
Cuffs: NO


Charleston Khakis by Berle. Oatmeal cords. Reverse pleats.
Waist: 35
Inseam: 30
Outseam: 40.5
Rise: 11.5
Cuffs: 1.5


Orvis chocolate brown cords. Reverse pleats
Waist: 33
Inseam: 29.25
Outseam: 40.5
Rise: 11.5
Cuffs: NO


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Reds & Tops said:


> And now for some shoes!!
> 
> *11.5D Bass Blucher Moc. BRAND NEW. *
> 
> Another sizing mishap for me. These are brand spanking new - just worn inside, where I determined that they were too big for me.
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0110yv.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0111yg.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0112bj.jpg


Since these are now sold... I have an identical pair (11.5D, brand new, in box, never worn), if anyone's interested.
They seem to run true to size.


----------



## TweedyDon

Saturday! I'll be posting these (or those that are left!) on Saturday, as well as a bespoke suit by George (of London), an unused Launder wallet with its dustbag, a rather battered but all-cotton 42L Burberry trench, several lovely tweed jackets, and several pairs of 11D shoes in *excellent* condition from Alden and AE. And more ties, including tartans and Ben Silver!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm going to be engaging in some very aggressive closet clearing in the next few days, steeling myself to pass on some trad. (and trad. adjacent!) rarities that I just never really use.
> 
> Among the spoils will be a beautiful Harris Tweed herringbone overcoat, a Harris Tweed half-Norfolk jacket in loden green (40/42L), a 42L Burberry trenchcoat, a BB 3/2 sack suit or two (c.43L), a wonderful Orvis fishing jacket with pockets galore (tagged 38, but runs large--better for a 40 or slim 42), a couple more pairs of 11D shoes (including black Aldens with dust bags), a great California-made Golden Bear leather jacket with mouton collar and lining (size 46, but runs more like a 44) an unworn silk scarf from Harrods of London in its original packing (perfect for Spring), and a couple more pairs of cufflinks, including a wonderful pair of enamelled old UK farthing (quarter penny) coins from Ben Silver, showing a picture of a wren! And more....
> 
> *Please PM with any initial interest!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I had a big day today; my number one score was a #1 saddlebag from Col. Littleton which I, understandably, cannot sell. However, I got a NWT 3/2 Southwick herringbone tweed sack 38L, a gorgeous, absolutely iconic pair of flat front and cuffed Norman Hilton grey flannel trousers that I haven't sized yet (circa 34/34, by wild guess) and a pair of vintage Nunn-Bush shell cordovan PTBs (I knew I'd know it when I saw it) 10.5B. Also a navy trafalgar surcingle in perfect condition sized 38, and more. Will post tomorrow. See you then.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on NWT Flson 257!*

*Claimed--muchas gracias!*



TweedyDon said:


> I bought this for myself from Filson just before I bought a Field Satchel from another member, and so not only have I never used it, but it's never even been opened!
> 
> This is in perfect condition, although it might be *slightly* dusty from sitting in a draw for the last few months!
> 
> I'm asking *$179 shipped and insured in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. Personal payment is strongly preferred to avoid fees, but not required.
> 
> *Please PM with interest! OFFERS WELCOME!*
> 
> *Details on this bag:*
> 
> --Dimensions: 16" W x 12 1/2" H x 6" D.
> --Double layer of fabric on the bottom.
> --Two-way brass zipper with leather pulls.
> --Storm flap secured by bridle leather tab with snap.
> --2 full length inside pockets for files, etc.
> --Compartment for laptop computer.
> --3 inside pockets for battery pack, peripherals, and other laptop accessories.
> --Brass clip inside to secure your car/house keys.
> --Inside pockets for calculator, business cards, pencils and pens.
> --4 outside pockets (one on each side, and one on each end).
> --Bridle leather carrying handles with handgrip.
> --Removable and adjustable bridle leather shoulder strap with shoulder pad.
> --Made in USA.
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/filson004.jpg/
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/filson001.jpg/
> 
> https://img524.imageshack.us/i/filson003.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

After 48" of snow this winter, Tuesday we had our first 70+ degree day in 140 days, and Wednesday our first 80+ degree day in 180 days.

It's time for shorts, and if you're a *36" waist* it's your lucky day. If these were a little smaller I'd keep them.

*$45 for the pair* delivered CONUS, Paypal personal. I'd like to sell them together.

*Brooks Brothers* madras shorts
Hand measured to 36" waist
Made in USA!!

Get this, adjustable, fully curtained waistband and lined (!) with a very lightweight cotton gauze. You won't find their like again.










*Mountain Khakis* Village Short
Tagged size: 36

Mountain Khakis are being picked up by nicer men's stores in addition to outdoor shops.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops and some new items. If it's priced too high, please feel free to make an offer.



Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson tan/brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack jacket. Horn buttons, ½ lined with finished seams, single vent. Rush Wilson always has very good quality.
> 
> Condition: This tweed has seen some love, but still has plenty of life remaining.
> 
> Condition issue: There is a hole, not all the way through the fabric, on the very bottom of the back of the jacket (pictured)
> 
> No tagged size, but a 42L
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 26
> Length: 32
> 
> Price: $22.50 ; Sold, pending payment
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf016.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf017.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf019.jpg/
> 
> Not trad, but I couldn't pass it up since I've been looking for almost this identical suit. Unfortunately, this is a long and I need a regular.
> 
> This is a gorgeous conservative 1970s-style suit from one of America's great suit makers. The suit is from the Trendaire® line of H. Freeman and Son (Philadelphia). It's a mid-gray subtle PoW check with red overcheck. 2B, ½ lined with finished seams, single vented.
> 
> Condition: Inspection shows no flaws or heavy wear. I would consider this in excellent condition.
> 
> Jacket
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Length: 32
> Sleeves: 25.5
> 
> Trousers
> Waist: 40 (already let out all the way)
> Outseam: 41.75
> Inseam: 30.75 + 2.75
> Rise: 12.5
> No cuffs
> 
> Please note the swanky larger lapels: 4.75" along the seam where the collar meets the lapel, which are matched proportionally by the hip larger pocket flaps: 2.75" from top to bottom.
> 
> Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> 
> https://img145.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf022.jpg/https://img695.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf025.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf026.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf023.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/tjrfhf024.jpg/
> 
> Here's a shirt from the great Sero when they still made quality shirtings. This is an ECRU ocbd in 100% cotton with an UNLINED collar.
> 
> Condition: very good, a very small mark on the back of the right sleeve near the shoulder.
> 
> Tagged: 16.5x32
> Chest: 48
> Sleeves: 31.75
> Neck: 16
> 
> Price: $17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/olki001.jpg/
> 
> This is the greatest madras shirt I've ever seen. It's a Willis & Geiger (Made in USA!) madras shirt with huge horn buttons, two chest pockets, a massive locker loop in back, and the back of the shirt is an entirely separate panel. If that wasn't enough, the shirt has ELBOW PATCHES!
> 
> Tagged: XL, but fits like a Large
> Chest: 48
> Sleeves: 33
> Neck: I didn't measure the neck because no one would want to wear a tie to distract from the beauty of this shirt.
> 
> Price: $23.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad. First and only price drop for this one, which I can't believe is not garnering any interest. If it doesn't sell for this price, it's off to eBay - make an offer!
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/olki008.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/olki009.jpg/


3
Here's a rather unusual blazer. True vintage H. Freeman & Son (Philadelphia). Natural shoulders, 3/2 sack, hook vent, 2 patch pockets, ½ lined with finished seams.

Buttons: pewter color and appear to be replacements and have the crest of Saltzburg

Fabric: 100% wool - the fabric is unusual in that it's rather heavy, but quite open. As you can see in the close up pic, it's a very open basketweave - almost see through (see pic). I'm not sure of this is considered a heavy-weight fresco or just a very open basketweave.

Condition: It needs a cleaning since it's probably 40-50 years old. There are several small tears/burns(?!) on the shoulder lining, but only the lining is damaged and not the exterior fabric.

Size: No tagged size, but something like a 42L
Chest: 45
Waist: 43.5
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 25.25 +2.5
Length: 31.75

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch006.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch008.jpg/https://img33.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch019.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch021.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch022.jpg/ 

Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson bluish-gray 3/2 sack sport coat. Typical great quality from Rush Wilson. All the best features of the natural shoulder garment: natural shoulders, hook vent, 2 patch hip pockets, ½ lined with finished seams.

Condition: Excellent. This is not an orphaned suit jacket - the buttons are very dark blue. If you're concerned that it might be an orphan, you just need to change the buttons since the patch pockets mean this is quite casual.

Size: No tagged size, but a 39/40L (I'd keep this too, but I'm a regular)
Chest: 42.5
Waist: 40
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24.75 + 3
Length: 32

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch025.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch024.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Pendleton blackwatch casual jacket (or wear as an unvented 4/2 roll since it rolls nicely to the third button!). 100% wool. She's a beauty and I'd keep it, but my stubby arms ruined it again for me)
> 
> Condition: Excellent - no apparent moth holes or snags
> 
> Size: Medium
> Chest: 43
> Shoulders: 18
> Sleeves: 25.75
> Length: 29
> 
> Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch005.jpg/https://img144.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch004.jpg/


I have two of these, albeit in different shades of plaid, one that fits and one that doesn't and so will be listed here eventually. They're awesome, and with a true 3/2 effect.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> I have two of these, albeit in different shades of plaid, one that fits and one that doesn't and so will be listed here eventually. They're awesome, and with a true 3/2 effect.


Thanks for the support, 32. It's already been snatched up. If it wasn't for my damnable short arms I'd be enjoying one of these myself, but I can't bring myself to have a tailor shorten the arms on one of these .


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Seriously, I don't know what to do with a NWT 100% lambswool Southwick herringbone sack with a tag reading $695 hanging right there on the sleeve button. It was made for Max's Men's Store of King Street Charleston, a stalwart purveyor of traditional men's attire which is sadly no longer in business, and is sized 38 Tall. Fully lined.

Shoulders 19", sleeves 25", length 32" boc, chest 21" ptp.

Reasonable offers please.


























Norman Hilton "Hand Made in Italy" 5-pocket grey flannel trousers for Larrimor's of Pittsburg. I've run across a few items from this store and can only guess one finely dressed gentleman moved here and divested himself of his winter kit. If I didn't have this suspicion, I might say these may well have been NWOT--the condition is immaculate. Construction is superior, and he is a lucky gentleman who fits these.

Waist 18", outseam 45", inseam 34". Thigh below crotch seam 13", knee 10", opening 10" (1 3/4" cuffs).

Asking $60 shipped. 

















Trafalgar black wool surcingle marked 38, but measures like 40. 
Looks like it was only tried on once or twice.

43.5" total length, 40" to center catch.
Asking $20 shipped. 

















I will update pics here of the vintage 10.5 B shell cordovan Nunn-Bush PTBs in a bit. They have a great patina and no cracks, but some evident wear. They have life in the soles and the heels, but they may need it in a year or two depending on your rotation. They are already on their first resole.

Asking $35 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Seriously, I don't know what to do with a NWT 100% lambswool Southwick herringbone sack with a tag reading $695 hanging right there on the sleeve button.


Umm...return it to the store. We don't support shoplifters on this forum. Thought you were a Gentleman :icon_smile_wink: Fantastic find, GG - probably once in a lifetime - I know guys who have found more Kitons than NWT Southwicks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on remaining belt!*



TweedyDon said:


> These date from my "FatTweedy" days! All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. PayPal personal payment preferred, but not required.
> 
> *Please PM with interest! Offers welcome!*
> 
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/belts001.jpg/
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/belts002.jpg/
> 
> https://img100.imageshack.us/i/belts003.jpg/
> 
> *1) Size 38 Tucker Blair needlepoint.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) Size 40 fly-fishing fabric and leather belt. *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *3) Black Polo belt, size 38. *
> 
> Claimed!.
> 
> *4) Brown Polo belt, size 38.*
> 
> Some memory and wear around the holes.
> 
> Asking $10 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

*I'm not going to torture everyone by quoting all those different pairs of trousers to annouce a price drop, but any pair is now just $20 ()*

Berle for M. Dumas & Sons (Charleston) flat front seersucker shorts - just in time for summer!

Condition: Excellent, no flaws of any kind

Waist: 38
Outseam: 21
Inseam: 9.5

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img510.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdf012.jpg/


----------



## andcounting

Green BB Blazer back up! Price drop.



andcounting said:


> Ok, after constant lurking, a few remarks here and there, and a thorough read of many threads including colemans warning to newbies... I have figured out the perfect way to earn trad stripes - sell awesome stuff! Here are a few pieces of evidence in the case of my thrift store addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Green 3/2 sack blazer compete w/ 2 on sleeve, single vent. Pit to pit - 21.5, Shoulders - 19, Length - 31. Spots from camera - not on jacket. 40 shipped.
> 
> quote]


----------



## gentleman_shop

TweedyDon said:


> Shetland sweater is now claimed--thank you!
> 
> Some price drops below! Offers are always welcome!


Hi

I've sent you an PM regarding the Victorian cufflinks.


----------



## Georgia

*Salvatore Ferragamo Suede Bit Loafers.* Size 12D. These shoes are in perfect shape - only worn once. Chocolate brown suede. 
*Asking $80 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/ferra2.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ferra3.jpg/https://img532.imageshack.us/i/ferra4.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/ferra5.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/ferra6.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## Cardinals5

I've got a pair of Bills Khakis Originals, model M2P(leated), in size 36 waist and the cement color that are absolutely Brand New, With Tags and unhemmed. Asking price is $30 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

If you want pics, just let me know.


----------



## svb

J Crew Cotton Chino Jacket size S *$25 shipped*









 

J Crew Blackwatch Tartan trousers 30x32 ($150 new) *$40 shipped*


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*Vintage Keith Highlander and J&M Aristocrafts!*

A couple for the larger footed trads. Please read the measurements carefully:

Vintage Keith Highlander Wingtip

No marked size, but...
Just under 13 inches long
Barely under 4.5 inches wide

Would probably fit a size 12 C or D.




























A voyage inside reveals that the shoes are in good repair, if not a little dusty.









These definitely won't need to be resoled anytime soon. The dovetail heel is in good repair also. *Asking $70.*

Vintage USA-made Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft Longwing Tassel Loafer
Size 11 B
12.5 in. long
Just over 4 in. wide










These were probably worn one time. 
















The channel stitch hasn't even been worn into, but there are some scary numbers on the right sole. Make up a story about what they mean when you wear them...

















The interiors are spotless. There's a little wear to the gold emblem in the right shoe, however. 








The left shoe has a few scuffs around the heels and toes, but nothing too terrible, and were probably caused from shelfwear since these are in such good condition. These seem to be corrected grain, but time has given them almost a glow to the leather that more than makes up for it. *Asking $65.*

Black Trafalgar belt, size 34


















Bought it, and it never fit. I'm happy for me. $15 wraps this one up.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Purge Begins Today!*

The Great Purge begins today!

The tradly varia I'm been threatening to past for the past few days will start appearing here today! There'll be a beautiful Harris tweed overcoat, a lovely (and rare) Donegal tweed trenchcoat, an orvis fishing jacket, a couple of 3/2 sack suits by Brooks, a suit by george Bespoke Tailors of London, several more ties (including tartans and Ben Silver regimentals) a few pairs of shoes by Alden, AE, and Royal Tweed, a few pairs of cufflinks (including a beautiful pair of enamelled farthings--old British quarter-penny coin--from BS), an unused Launer wallet with its original dustbag, some tweeds, and more!


----------



## TweedyDon

To start The Purge--ties!

Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition. Prices include shipping in CONUS; I will send single ties in a LARGE paded envelope; two or more ties will be sent boxed with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Payment accepted by any legal means--illegal means considered if harmless and amusing! Personal payPal payment is preferred, though.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*And, as always, offers are very welcome, especially on two or more ties!*

*1) Group A--emblematics and regimentals.*

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties008.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties012.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties009.jpg/

1) J. Crew emblematic. NWT. Claimed
2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Claimed
3) Ben Silver. I bought this new, and its never been worn. $25

*2) Group B--Tartans I*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties014.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties016.jpg/

1) Centennial tartan; made from Viyella. A lovely narrow tie! $16

2) J. August of Harvard Square Viyella tie. Again, lovely and narrow! $16

3) Made in Scotland wool tartan tie by Lochcarron. $14

4) Ross tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. $14

5) MacArthur tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. $14

*3) Group C--Tartans II*

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties018.jpg/

1) Macdonald tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. $14
2)Macalpine tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. $14
3) Mackenzie tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; wool. $15
4) Dress Gordon tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; 70/30 cashmere/wool. Some minor marks in knot area, hence just $16


----------



## TweedyDon

Three more pairs of cufflinks as part of my closet clearing! I hesitated on the BS farthings as they're so lovely, but since I've only worn them once it's time for someone else to enjoy them.

All prices include CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome.

Please PM with interest and offers! And offers are always welcome!

https://img401.imageshack.us/i/cufflinkspipe001.jpg/

*1) Ben Silver farthings.*

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/cufflinkspipe004.jpg/

These are lovely! Made from 1951 British farthings (quarter penny coins), the colouring on these is absolutely perfect, and has a lustre and depth that my pictures utterly fail to capture.

Asking $65 OR OFFER

*2) Art nouveau style chainlinks.*

Claimed--thank you!

*3) Greek edged single-bar shields.*

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/cufflinkspipe005.jpg/

Nice, functional, pewter-coloured links

Asking $15

*4) Peterson pipe!*​
Claimed--thank you!​


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Pendleton jacket*

This is like the one C5 had a couple days back, albeit different pattern and in size small. Unlined, no padding and same heavy wool fabric as in the iconic old-school shirts--perfect for casual wear. No issues. I'll match C5's price of $27.50 CONUS, actual shipping to points beyond.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Southwick, I have determined, is too rare an opportunity and will be moving it to eBay as an investment toward some much needed wardrobe improvements of my own given the fact that staple items in my size I have found to be extremely rare. Thank you to everyone who has inquired regarding them; I would, given more fortunate circumstances, be happy to pass this along at cost plus trouble.

The promised pictures of the Nunn-Bush shells are now added. 


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Norman Hilton "Hand Made in Italy" 5-pocket grey flannel trousers for Larrimor's of Pittsburg. I've run across a few items from this store and can only guess one finely dressed gentleman moved here and divested himself of his winter kit. If I didn't have this suspicion, I might say these may well have been NWOT--the condition is immaculate. Construction is superior, and he is a lucky gentleman who fits these.
> 
> Waist 18", outseam 45", inseam 34". Thigh below crotch seam 13", knee 10", opening 10" (1 3/4" cuffs).
> 
> Asking $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar black wool surcingle marked 38, but measures like 40.
> Looks like it was only tried on once or twice.
> 
> 43.5" total length, 40" to center catch.
> Asking $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update pics here of the vintage 10.5 B shell cordovan Nunn-Bush PTBs in a bit. They have a great patina and no cracks, but some evident wear. They have life in the soles and the heels, but they may need it in a year or two depending on your rotation. They are already on their first resole. (On second analysis, you may want heels replaced right away, whereas the resole seems to have plenty of life in it.)
> 
> Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ac3f84ab.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b36e373f.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c51ec457.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/cbaaa71f.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

GG-care to pass on a link to the ebay auction?


----------



## jamz

Up for sale is a J Press 3/2 sack. SOLD!



















It's in nice shape, a bit wrinkled, but no exterior damage that I can see.
There is a small tear in the lining where the sleeve meets the torso:










Measurements are: (Man I hope this works, my first time measuring clothes)

Chest: 22"
Waist: 21"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 32"
Sleeve: 26"

Seems to be a size 42-ish?

_edit: down-by-the-riverside has kindly straightened me out and informed me that it's probably a 40/41 Long_

Here is a closeup of the color, it's pretty mixed:










Asking $35.00 shipped CONUS. SOLD!


----------



## greekgeek

Navy Blue/White Calfskin Spectator Shoes. Made in England by Church's, Custom Grade. Beautiful natural leather welt.
These are new but with some shopwear to the soles and marked on the insole to prevent return.
Price tag shows as *$620 *retail from Saks 5th Ave.
Yours for only *$220 *shipped CONUS, personal paypal.
These measure at approximately 11 5/16" x 4 1/16" for the outsoles. F fitting. I estimate these to be between 7-8 UK which is about an 8-9 US size. The size number is blacked out, unfortunately.


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Weekend Two of Reds & Tops Closet Cull*

All items will be shipped USPS with delivery confirmation. Con US included, international at cost. Paypal Personal payment highly preferred.

*Burberry's Suit- asking $35 shipped, Con US. * 
Navy alternating pin, flannel. 
2 Button jacket with light shoulder padding, center vent
Reverse pleated pant, slim fitting

Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5
Pit to pit: 21
Sleeve: 25 +2 
Waist: 19.5
Length: 30

Pant
Waist: 17
Inseam: 30.5
Leg opening: 9.5
Rise: 12

https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0146be.jpg
https://img203.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0145dm.jpg https://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0147ds.jpg https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0148h.jpg

*Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Corduroys, asking $15 shipped, Con US
*Standard PRL casual cords, flat front uncuffed.

Measurements:
Tagged: 36x30
Waist: 18
Rise: 12
Inseam: 29

https://img541.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0143.jpg https://img576.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0144f.jpg

*Polo Ralph Lauren Gray Corduroys, asking $15 shipped Con US*
Standard PRL casual cords. Gray color, in great shape. Flat front and uncuffed.

Measurements:
Tagged: 35x30
Waist: 17.5
Rise: 12
Inseam: 29

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0141hj.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0142c.jpg

*Polo Ralph Lauren Twill Cream Trousers, asking $25 shipped, Con US*
This is a great pair of pants. Made in Italy with great leather detailing on the pocket. They are a little trimmer and have a lower rise than standard dress pants.

Mid weight twill material, flat front with 2" cuff.

Measurements:
Tagged: 36
Waist: 18
Rise: 10.5
Inseam: 30

https://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0136ym.jpg https://img682.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0137pi.jpg

*Polo Ralph Lauren Glen Plaid Dress Trousers. Asking $35 shipped Con US. *
A great fabric - black and white Glen Plaid with a red deco. Double forward pleats, with a dress extension waistband & side tabs. Cuffed.

Measurements: 
Waist: 17
Rise: 13
Inseam: 30

https://img693.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0134zw.jpg https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0135r.jpg

*Blue Striped white shirt, J. Crew. Size Medium. Asking $5, shipped Con US. *

Not much to say. White shirt with a blue stripe - size medium.

Neck is about a 15.5, sleeve about a 34.

https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0138z.jpg
https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0139q.jpg
*
Sperry Penny Loafers. Worn once, size 11.5. Asking $25 shipped, Con US. *
These might as well be new - great shape. They don't fit me, or I'd be keeping them.

https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0150n.jpg
https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0150n.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

All Shoes are now *SOLD *



Reds & Tops said:


> And now for some shoes!!
> 
> *Made in the USA 11D Bass Weejuns Penny Loafers. **SOLD **, shipped con US. *
> 
> These have only ever been worn indoors. Too small for me, or I'd have them on right now. If they were .5 size bigger, they'd be perfect.
> 
> For reference, I wear an 11D in the Barrie Last for Alden, 11D in old Florsheims, 11.5D in Sperry A/Os, and 11D in Bean Blucher mocs.
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0102o.jpg https://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0103mr.jpg https://img651.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0104q.jpg https://img718.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0105gf.jpg
> 
> *Alden LHS 10.5D. **SOLD **, shipped con US. *
> 
> This was an eBay mishap for me. As the Van last runs large, I thought my normal 11D would allow me to wear a 10.5D in this shoe. Sadly, I struck out!!
> 
> They are in great shape, and have lots of wear left in them.
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0106c.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0107j.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0108jk.jpg https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0109mo.jpg
> 
> *11.5D Bass Blucher Moc. BRAND NEW. **SOLD **, shipped con US. *
> 
> Another sizing mishap for me. These are brand spanking new - just worn inside, where I determined that they were too big for me.
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0110yv.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0111yg.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0112bj.jpg
> 
> *Sperry A/Os, 11M. Worn several times, but in great shape. Asking **SOLD **, shipped con US. *
> 
> In writing these posts, it's become quite clear that I need to avoid sales. They make me buy things that don't quite fit. These A/Os are a nice mellow yellow (ha) color, with a pebble texture leather. They feel pre-broken in, but are still in near new shape.
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0113bz.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0114q.jpg https://img638.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0115lb.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

*still available*

will accept any offers on this coat.



jfkemd said:


> this is made for George Good in Berkeley
> natural shoulders
> 3/2 roll with very subtle darts.
> partially lined, single vented
> lapped seams
> shoulders: 18.5
> length BOC: 31
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 25
> asking $30 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

*still available*

this one is now for free 
just pay for shipping.



jfkemd said:


> Made in USA Dexter Penny Loafers
> very little wear
> original soles
> size is 8.5 E
> $25 shipped
> CONUS only


----------



## C. Sharp

Had a pair of those when I was in college. A decent starter shoe. Hope someone takes you up on your offer.



jfkemd said:


> this one is now for free
> just pay for shipping.


----------



## jfkemd

*blazer and tie*

a couple of items for the tall or larger fellows out there...

Brooks Brothers Brooksease Blazer
3/2 sack
appears to be flawless
2 patch flap pockets
fully lined

measurements:
shoulders: 20.5 inches
armpits: 24.5
length from bottom of collar: 32.5
sleeves: 25
$35 shipped CONUS only

The tie is from Pendleton
marked as Tall--60 inches long
width is 3.25 inches
$7


----------



## TweedyDon

I haven't used either of these much--I haven't used the slippers at all--so it's time for them to find new homes.

PayPal personal payment is preferred, to avoid fees, but not required. International inquiries welcome! *Offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) 11 B/D Black Alden shoes.*

These are lovely, and exceptionally comfortable. They have almost no/no wear on the soles, and very minor wear to the insoles. The uppers have some usual creasing, and the right hand toecap has a small (and professionally repaired) cosmetic nick in the surface of the leather (shown). Given this, I'd say they were in Very Good condition. They have always been kept tree'd and in their original dustbags, which (dustbags, not trees) are included.

Asking $55 shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

*2) Size 10 Harris tweed sheepskin slippers.*

*Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*The remainder of 32rollandrock's goodies!*

Last price drops!



TweedyDon said:


> *I have some more lovely items from 32rollandrock to pass along!*
> 
> *Shipping: *All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *Payment: *PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements: *All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all should measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *Offers-always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!* (I don't receive emails sent through AAAC)
> 
> *1)**H. Freeman &Son suit*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) 46L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *3) C. 42R Moore's Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! It's Made in Canada for Moore's, and is a dark brown herringbone. It's fully lined, single vented, and in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> Tagged 42R, but please check measurements.
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049k.jpg/
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050x.jpg/
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02052t.jpg/
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02051wn.jpg/
> 
> *4) Cashmere overcoat*
> 
> My pictures don't do this coat justice! It's a lovely camel/fawn coloured coat-my pictures are terribly washed out. It's 100% cashmere, and is very thick and heavy. It was made by Beckwith for The Regiment Shop, is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs. It does have some easily-repaired flaws: The lining at the top of the vent needs repair, the label needs to be reattached, and it would be wise to resew the cuff buttons. There's also some minor wear to the fabric and some marking in the inside of the external pockets (one of which has an internal change pocket!) It's in overall Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> I would estimate this at a 42R.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 39.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/dsc02059na.jpg/
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/dsc02060y.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02063r.jpg/
> 
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/dsc02062c.jpg/
> 
> https://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02064x.jpg/
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc02066v.jpg/
> 
> *5) Tweed overcoat*
> 
> Claimed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Burberry Trench!*

This is the last of the Burberrys that I'll be passing on.... and this is one I've been holding on to as it's absolutely beautiful. Indeed, with the exception of my all-cotton Burberry Trench 21, this is my favourite of all of them, and I'm sorry to see it go. But, it's now far too big for me, and since I don't intend to gain enough weight to wear it, it needs a new home..... And so, no, the asking price doesn't reflect its quality at all!

This is the classic Made in England Burberry trench. It has everything that you'd want in a Burberry: all the original D-rings on the belt, the gunflap, a beautifully and fully tailored (hardly seen anymore on modern Burberrys) vent, novacheck lining, leather-covered buckles at the cuffs and on teh belt, all original and intact buttons, with no tears, rips, holes, or marks anywhere on the shell. PLUS this is the lovely and very rare dark khaki version of the trench! It's made from 67/33 poly/cotton, and is unbelievably hard-wearing. This is lovely!

It has some wear to the leather buckles, but otherwise this is in absoutely excellent condition.

There is no size tage, but I believe that this is around a 46L--please see measurements.

Asking a ridiculously low* $150 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*--and, yes, *offers are welcome*! International inquiries are welcome, too, with shipping at cost. Payment by PayPal personal payment is strongly preferred, to avoid fees, but not required.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 26
Shoulder: Raglan shouldes, so NA.
Sleeve: 18.25, measured along the underside of the seam from the armpit to the cuff.
Length: 44

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img143.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img176.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0a.jpg/

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

Showing the worst of the wear to leather of the buckles:

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0i.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

My closet clearing continues!

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. PayPal personal payment is preferred, to avoid fees, but not required. Offers and International inquiries are welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Donegal Tweed belted overcoat, c.42L*

This is Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition. The thick herringbone tweed is Donegal tweed, Made in Ireland. (So, this is real Donegal tweed, not just Donegal style tweed that Brooks and other places are now marketing as Donegal.) The coat itself is in beautiful condition, with the only flaw being literally a pinprick (made by a real pin!) in the lining. The coat is fully lined, and has a hook vent.

*Asking $115*

I believe that this is c. 42L, but please see measurements:

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve, measured under the armpt to the cuff along the underside: 17 (fits longer owing to cut of shoulder)
Length (BOC): 45

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0l.jpg/

*2) Harris Tweed overcoat, c.42L*

This is a lovely, hardy Harris tweed overcoat in a dark basketweave pattern. It's half-lined, and has a hook vent. It also has all the original leather buttons, which are sturdily attached with original leather fastenings! It does, though, have a small weakness in the fabric on one arm, as well as a small snag hole next to this; these can be easily fixed, though, and would only need darning rather than reweaving. Otherwise, this is in excelent condition!

*Asking just $70 *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Sleeve: Measured as the Donegal, above: 17
Length: 43.5

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img22.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

Tiny fabric weaknesses:

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

*3) Orvis fly-fishing/summer jacket*

Claimed--and will be used for fishing!


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Both Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack suits are now claimed; the George bespoke remains.*

And my closet clearing continues apace!

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome. Payment by Paypal personal payment is preferred to avoid fees, but not required. And, as always, *offers are VERY welcome*!

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Beautiful bespoke suit by George of Cleveland Street, London, W1.*

This is a lovely nailhead suit by one of the better off-Row tailors; their website is here:

https://www.georgebespoketailors.com/

This is beautifully tailored! I believe that it's fully canvassed, and it comes complete with a classic English double-vent, working cuffs, and a fucntional ticket pocket; all of the exterior pockets are lined in the same beautiful and striking bottle green silk (?), satin (?) that the jacket is lined in. It's double vented, and features a lot of handwork throughout.

The trousers have 1.5" cuffs, and are pleated. This really is a lovely example of off-Row English tailoring!

*Asking $75*

Since this is a bespoke suit, please check measurements:

Chest: 22.25
Sleeve: 24.25 (+1"--but note that this has working cuffs)
Shoulder: 19.7"
Length (BOC): 30.75

Trouser waist, laid flat: 17.34"
Inseam: 29.5 (+1.5" cuffs; + 1" extra.)

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0e.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0v.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/suitsandtradlylovelies0i.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

This is a beautiful Hickey Freeman houndstooth with windowpane sport coat. The colors are represented accurately in the close up pic of the fabric (black, blue, and burnt umber). The jacket is 2 button, darted, single vented, fully lined, and has (presumably) horn buttons.
Fabric: 100% wool, three season (fall, winter, spring) - very soft, great hand.

Condition: Excellent - worn, but no signs of wear. No stains, snags, tears, thin spots, etc.

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeves: 24 +2.25
Length BOC: 31
Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/85465012.jpg/https://img521.imageshack.us/i/85465014.jpg/https://img215.imageshack.us/i/85465015.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/85465016.jpg/

Classic 'Burberrys' (note position of apostrophes) with Prorsum written on the pendant. Donegal tweed, 2 button, darted, single vented, fully lined, (presumably) horn buttons.

Fabric: dark green herringbone with "dots" of different color. A very soft tweed.

Condition: Excellent - worn, but no snags, stains, thin spots, etc. 
Tagged: No tagged size, but roughly 46L
Chest: 48
Waist: 46.5
Shoulders: 21.5
Sleeves: 26.5 +2
Length: 32
Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/85465002.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/85465007.jpg/https://img266.imageshack.us/i/85465008.jpg/https://img8.imageshack.us/i/85465009.jpg/

Southwick suit. Not quite deep navy, but a touch of gray in the fabric (The color is most accurate in the pic of the trousers). 2 button, darted, single vented, fully lined.

Condition: No discernable flaws. Worn, but in very good to excellent condition.

No tagged size: about 46/48L
Jacket
Chest: 50
Waist: 47
Sleeves: 23.5 +2.25
Length: 31.5

Trousers (reverse pleats) - please take note of the longer rise, which compensates for the shorter inseam. The outseam measurement is the best indicator of the length of these pants.
Waist: 40 +4
Outseam: 40
Inseam: 27.5 +1.5
Rise: 13.5 
Cuffs: 1 5/8

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/khojkkl030.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/khojkkl031.jpg/

The Classic: Sebago Campsides. Dark brown. Made in USA. 
Outsole length: 11.75
Outsole width: 4
Insole length: 11 1/8

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[
https://img52.imageshack.us/i/khojkkl010.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/khojkkl011.jpg/https://img180.imageshack.us/i/khojkkl012.jpg/

Brooks Brothers double mercerized cotton polo shirt. 100% cotton. Olive in color. Perfect for golfing or ourdoor activities. The double mercerizing process means this shirt has something of a shine to it.

Size: Medium
Chest: 43
BOC: 28

Price: 15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/khojkkl008ymwgz.jpg/

Printed silk pocket square - Sold


----------



## Andy Roo

Here are my remaining items with reduced prices.



Andy Roo said:


> Chaps Ralph Lauren Shetland crewneck sweater, size medium. Made in British Hong Kong. $17 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Chest 20.5"
> Length 28"
> Sleeves 27" from top of shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Shetland crewneck sweater, size medium. Made in Scotland. Coppery brown color. $17 shipped.
> 
> Chest 23"
> Length 25.5"
> Sleeves 31" from collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers extra fine Italian merino wool crewneck sweaters, both size medium. Made in Hong Kong. The first is the Brooks #1 stripe, the second Argyle & Sutherland. Each $17 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew broken-in regular fit chinos, in khaki. Size 32x32, uncuffed. $17 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew broken-in regular fit chinos, in light gray. Size 32x32, uncuffed. $17 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End mineral red chinos. Size 32x30.5, 1.5" cuffs. Made in Thailand. $15 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers button-down pinpoint oxford shirts, size 15.5x34. Both must-iron, both made in USA. Each $13 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren grosgrain ribbon belt, made in USA. The navy blue/red is size medium, 44" long; the navy blue/white is SOLD. Navy/red is $10 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed 3/2 sack jacket, sold by the Fashion Post in Louisville, KY. Mixture of tans, brown, and dark green. $17 shipped.
> 
> Chest 21"
> Sleeves 25"
> Shoulders 18" apart
> Length 29.5" from bottom of collar.


----------



## jfkemd

*update*

BB blazer sold
pendleton tie still available



jfkemd said:


> a couple of items for the tall or larger fellows out there...
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brooksease Blazer
> 3/2 sack
> appears to be flawless
> 2 patch flap pockets
> fully lined
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 20.5 inches
> armpits: 24.5
> length from bottom of collar: 32.5
> sleeves: 25
> $35 shipped CONUS only
> 
> The tie is from Pendleton
> marked as Tall--60 inches long
> width is 3.25 inches
> $7


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Also, BB 3/2 Madras Sack Jacket from prior threads 39R - slight fraying at center buttonhole

Now $15 + S&H.

End of the week it goes to goodwill...


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers Blue Sack Blazer 42R*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer. Tagged 42R with patch and flap pockets. Measurements below. Asking $45 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.

Shoulder 18.5 inches
Armpit 19.5 inches
Sleeve 25 inches
Length (from top of collar) 31.5 inches


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - Crombie Tweed Overcoat*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Looking to survive the constant rain? Try a tweed overcoat from Crombie. Single-breasted tagged 40R. In pristine, and I mean basically new, condition. Asking $60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## MDunle3199

*J. Press 3/2 Sack Suit Grey Plain 42R*

Wonderful J. Press Grey Plaid Suit with blue overcheck. Please see measurements, I think this comes out to a 42R. Asking $65 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested

Shoulder 19.5 inches
Armpit 22 inches
Sleeve 25.75 inches
Length 32.25 inches

Pants are 35.5 waist (with 3 inches to let out) and 27.5 inseam (with 1.5 inches to let out. Outseam is 39.5 inches.


----------



## GeneralP

*Reds&Tops--RL suit still available?*

I attempted to PM you about the RL gray stripe suit, but I may have messed up. Is the suit still available?



Reds & Tops said:


> REDUCTIONS!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Burberry trenchcoat is now claimed--thank you!

The Aldens are now on hold.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a rather unusual *blazer (the color looks strange in the close up pics because of how the open weave reflects light, it is a navy jacket)*. True vintage H. Freeman & Son (Philadelphia). Natural shoulders, 3/2 sack, hook vent, 2 patch pockets, ½ lined with finished seams.
> 
> Buttons: pewter color and appear to be replacements and have the crest of Saltzburg
> 
> Fabric: 100% wool - the fabric is unusual in that it's rather heavy, but quite open. As you can see in the close up pic, it's a very open basketweave - almost see through (see pic). I'm not sure of this is considered a heavy-weight fresco or just a very open basketweave.
> 
> Condition: It needs a cleaning since it's probably 40-50 years old. There are several small tears/burns(?!) on the shoulder lining, but only the lining is damaged and not the exterior fabric.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but something like a 42L
> Chest: 45
> Waist: 43.5
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Sleeves: 25.25 +2.5
> Length: 31.75
> 
> Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch006.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch008.jpg/https://img33.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch019.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch021.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch022.jpg/
> 
> Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson bluish-gray 3/2 sack sport coat. Typical great quality from Rush Wilson. All the best features of the natural shoulder garment: natural shoulders, hook vent, 2 patch hip pockets, ½ lined with finished seams.
> 
> Condition: Excellent. This is not an orphaned suit jacket - the buttons are very dark blue. If you're concerned that it might be an orphan, you just need to change the buttons since the patch pockets mean this is quite casual.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but a 39/40L (I'd keep this too, but I'm a regular)
> Chest: 42.5
> Waist: 40
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Sleeves: 24.75 + 3
> Length: 32
> 
> Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch025.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/blackwatch024.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring cleaning!*

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> I'm Spring cleaning!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome. Payment by Personal payPal payment preferred, but not required.
> 
> *Offers welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 (16 in standard sizing)*
> 
> This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.
> 
> *Asking $16*
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing019.jpg/
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/
> 
> Button down tab collar:
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/
> 
> TB buttons:
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/
> 
> *2) Maus and Hoffman shirt. Size L.*
> 
> Made in Switzerland for Maus and Hoffman, this is another great shirt! It has its original collar stays, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $16*
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing014.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing012.jpg/
> 
> *3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*
> 
> I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25.75"
> Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
> Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
> Length (BOC): 24
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/
> 
> Patina:
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/
> 
> *4) Wool Cricket/Tennis sweater by Van Driver of Stamford/Greenwich.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *5) Made in Scotland Land's End shetland sweater. Size L*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *6) Silk hand rolled pocket square.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) Pewter coloured cufflinks.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *8) Victorian (?) gold-coloured (possible gold?) cufflinks.*
> 
> Claimed!


----------



## Orgetorix

*Alden for BB LHS, 12D*

I know this is a higher price tag than is normal for the thrift exchange, but I think it's warranted for these super-tradly shoes.

Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined penny loafers in Horween #8 shell cordovan. I got these on Ebay a few weeks ago, and had them recrafted by B. Nelson. Nick and his crew did a great job, but the fit on these isn't as good as I would like and that's why I'm letting them go.

I had them recrafted with Joh. Rendenbach soles, which are better than the standard Alden soles and generally recognized as some of the best quality soles in the world. I also had B. Nelson leave the sole and heel edges in a natural color, which I think looks better than the standard black with this color shell. You won't find a pair of LHS in this color combo, apart from an Alden special order. And with the recraft, these are in practically new condition.

The tagged size on these is 11D. Standard wisdom for this shoe on the Van last is that it fits about half a size large. I would say these have been stretched out and fit 3/4 to a full size large, so I'm calling them a 12D. Measurements are as follows:
Inside length: 11 5/8"
Inside width: about 4"
Outside sole length: 12 1/2"
Outside sole width: 4 3/8"

I'm asking $350 shipped CONUS for these. That's about what I have in them, between what I originally paid and the recrafting cost. Paypal personal, please.

PM me with any questions.


----------



## chiamdream

^ Jeepers, those are gorgeous, and my size, too. I'm way over my budget lately, but...well, I'm going to do my best to resist.


----------



## TheWGP

^ Beautiful shoes, Orgetorix! I wish my #8's had that kind of patina on them! Shame you put the money into them for B. Nelson's or I might have taken them off your hands since they sound perfect for me sizewise! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## maximar

*Bills Khakis Model M2KTBL*

For sale *Bills M2 khakis*. Brand new with tags. Waist is 30", inseam is 39" unfinished.

Asking $40 shipped CONUS.

PAYMENT PENDING


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

L. L. Bean Maine Hunting Shoe: 10M.

Dark brown rubber with tan leather upper. A couple scratches. 
SOLD--pending payment. 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c9943057.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/18eef32b.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d2ea7f6f.jpg

I ran across a pair of E. T. Wright fully leather lined black pebble grain chukkas in 11C that looked quite good. All weather sole with light wear and inserts. I got into a haggle with the lady who, obviously uncomfortable charging over her usual price, justified it with ludicrous rationalizations, so I left them behind. I assume there will be interest, and I will happily go back if someone wants to pm me. No commitment expected sight unseen, but I will be asking around $50 shipped.

E. T. Wright pebble grain black chukkas 11C, pm with interest.

Please make offers on items still outstanding, I haven't heard back on the BB cashmere, so if anyone was watching it please make an offer.

Thanks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Ogretorix,
Sorry to hear that those didn't work out for you.
They look fantastic, great deal for someone.


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> *FS:Hanover Shell Cordovan 9EEE, Hanover for Sears PTB 8.5EE*
> For sale is a pair of vintage Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signature Series Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers in size 9EEE/E. 12 1/2 inches ext. length and 4 5/8 inches width. Very thick firm soles great patina. No deep cuts or gouges, nice preowned. Wish they were 12, I'd keep'em. Asking $95 shipped incl delivery confirmation USPS priority mail. I accept paypal will take USPS money order, your good check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auction ends at 8:21pm EST price is at $60 currently for these shells!
> also,
> 3 times worn,(I bought it new with tags so I know), $3000 absolutely _sublime_ Giorgio Armani Black Label Tuxedo 46L Vestimenta Spa at $420 start price ends April 7 at 7pm EST.


----------



## AlanC

Take the shorts and both shirts for $45 delivered for the lot!!!

Mountain Khakis now available separately: $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please



AlanC said:


> *Mountain Khakis* Village Short
> Tagged size: 36
> 
> Mountain Khakis are being picked up by nicer men's stores in addition to outdoor shops.


More price drops on these great shirts. Take each for $15 or both for $25 delivered!



AlanC said:


> Some great spring-summer shirts. All are in excellent condition. Please note the chest measurements.
> 
> $20/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal please
> 
> *Eddie Bauer* patch madras shirt
> short sleeves, three button collar
> Made in India (home of madras!)
> Size: L (p2p: 24")
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* Golf polo shirt
> Tagged size: M (p2p: 24")
> Anything tagged "golf" always runs huge, should work for a Large
> No logo


----------



## Reptilicus

Clarks Oakwood Desert Boot, new, never worn Clarks size 8.5 Fit like size 9. $60 Shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Performance Polo, Long Sleeve Size Medium. Sleeve length 34. Colors: Burgundy or Cream $25 Shipped Condition-like new


----------



## Reptilicus

Ralph Lauren Andrew Pleated Chino. W34, L32. New, never worn, never laundered. Color: Hudson Tan $30 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

J Crew Officers Chino. 3 months old. W34, L32. Button fly. Distressed edges. $25 shipped


----------



## Reptilicus

Ralph Lauren Smith Flat Front Tissue Chino. W34, L32. Color: Basic Sand. New. Never worn, never laundered. $30 Shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

Got rid of a lot of stuff during my winter-summer closet transition - and discovered that I had way too many summer trousers - so here's a few pairs of trousers.

*Any of the trousers are $20 each and so is the Hathaway shirt. Everything in excellent condition.*

JAB green/white seersucker. Flat front. Made in HK. - Sold, pending payment
Waist: 34
Inseam: 29
Outseam: 40.5
Rise: 12
No cuffs

Brooks Sport chinos. Olive. Flat front. 100% cotton. Made in HK.
Waist: 32
Inseam: 29.25
Outseam: 40
Rise: 10.5
No cuffs

Brooks Brothers Country Club chinos. Darker khaki. 100% cotton. Flat front. Very nice fabric.
Waist: 32
Inseam: 30 +2.75
Outseam: 41
Rise: 11
No cuffs

Brooks Brothers Country Club chinos. Light khaki. 100% cotton. Flat front. Very nice fabric. Identical to the above pair, but lighter in color.
Waist: 32
Inseam: 30 +2.75
Outseam: 41
Rise: 11
No cuffs

This one I really like, but never find myself wearing it.

Hathaway red, medium-weight cotton twill, sport shirt with ducks on the chest pocket. Made in USA. 100% cotton. The shirt is actually a shade darker than the pics, but I couldn't get the color to come out accurately.

Tagged: 15.5 x 32/33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 42
Sleeves: 32/33


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Nunn-Bush shells are sold and sent.

The NWT Southwick is up on eBay as a BIN or BO auction, I will be considerably more inclined to accept offers from gentlemen here. Just mention AskAndy. (I'll try to get some better pictures tomorrow as well.)

The Hilton flannels are considered sold, pending payment.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Norman Hilton "Hand Made in Italy" 5-pocket grey flannel trousers for Larrimor's of Pittsburg. I've run across a few items from this store and can only guess one finely dressed gentleman moved here and divested himself of his winter kit. If I didn't have this suspicion, I might say these may well have been NWOT--the condition is immaculate. Construction is superior, and he is a lucky gentleman who fits these.
> 
> Waist 18", outseam 45", inseam 34". Thigh below crotch seam 13", knee 10", opening 10" (1 3/4" cuffs).
> 
> Asking $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar black wool surcingle marked 38, but measures like 40.
> Looks like it was only tried on once or twice.
> 
> 43.5" total length, 40" to center catch.
> Asking $20 shipped.


----------



## Peak and Pine

GG, Monitors don't come in Imax. Can't you scale your pictures down, pleeeese?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Peak and Pine said:


> GG, Monitors don't come in Imax. Can't you scale your pictures down, pleeeese?


I wish I could, but I have to do this through the phone which doesn't give me the option. Perhaps folks could start making
offers on all the nice stuff I've posted so I can buy a proper computer. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TheWGP

Peak and Pine said:


> GG, Monitors don't come in Imax. Can't you scale your pictures down, pleeeese?


Scary thing is, I briefly considered hooking the laptop up to the 52" LCD tv in the living room just to take a picture and post in this thread... sanity prevailed, though. For now. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I wish I could, but I have to do this through the phone which doesn't give me the option.


No drive-ins left in the Garden of Good and Evil? Pics that size would fit nicely between double features.
​


----------



## Taken Aback

GG, you _could_ post thumbnails rather than the full-sized images.

Here's one of your original image url's:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/acb73519.jpg

Here's the original thumbnail:








Link:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/th_acb73519.jpg

Here's the thumbnail linked to fullsized, and then the code:





PHP:


[URL=https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/acb73519.jpg][IMG]https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/th_acb73519.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

If you can't do each linked, the thumbnail itself would be better. Just add th_ before the final filename in the image link (you can edit the post if you can't do it at first).

In the meantime for the rest of us (well, who use FF), this allows zoomout:


----------



## TweedyDon

The bespoke George suit is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Peak and Pine said:


> No drive-ins left in the Garden of Good and Evil? Pics that size would fit nicely between double features.
> ​


:icon_smile: I have noticed when I am able to get on a proper set. TakenAback has given what looks like good advice, and I'll try to follow it on the next post.

Apologies.


----------



## Pentheos

A quick rule of thumb: something shouldn't appear larger in a picture than it is in real life.


----------



## EBTX66

Pentheos said:


> A quick rule of thumb: something shouldn't appear larger in a picture than it is in real life.


There goes Tom Cruise's career...


----------



## TweedyDon

EBTX66 said:


> There goes Tom Cruise's career...


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## crs

CLAIMED 3/2 sack blazer by unknown U.S. maker for legendary tradmonger The English Shop of Princeton. Flawless as far as I can see. Pits 22 1/4, shoulders 19 1/4, length from bottom of collar 31 1/2, sleeve 24 7/8. $35 shipped CONUS.










CLAIMED: Patch Madras shorts, 34W, made in India for Cape Madras. $18 shipped CONUS.










CLAIMED: Cotton ties. Left to right: Rooster 3 1/8 wide (label specifies India Madras), JAB 2 7/8, defunct New Jersey trad shop Roots 2 7/8. $13 each shipped CONUS.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Anyone want this killer pink silk Gordon of Philadelphia sack sportcoat? Handstitched, mother of pearl buttons, and dated 1974. The top button (behind the lapel) is missing and there is minor wear on the cuff points. I will have to salvage it from the local "vintage" store for $30 plus shipping and a token for my trouble. I would have snatched for myself if it weren't a size too big, which I'm guessing is about a 40R. Oh, and it comes with a handrolled silk pocket square. Sorry I couldn't get a better picture.

I got it home. Several people have shown interest in it, and it's status is claimed until I hear back. In the meanwhile, considering my higher than usual outlay, the rarity and quality, and the bonus pocket square, I'm asking $65. 
Measures: shoulders 18", sleeve 25", chest 21" ptp, length 31" boc


----------



## Bernie Zack

*Darn!*

Why is most of the great stuff, like this sport coat, never available in a 46R!!! Would have snapped it up if it were!
By the way, if you guys back east ever run across cotton madras, cotton plaid, red or blue chambray or any similar spring/summer type sport coat in 46R or 46L, PLEASE let me know. Pickin's are slim for those kinds of nuggets out here in the Nevada desert!


----------



## Luftvier

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Anyone want this killer pink silk Gordon of Philadelphia sack sportcoat? Handstitched, mother of pearl buttons, and dated 1974. The top button (behind the lapel) is missing and there is minor wear on the cuff points. I will have to salvage it from the local "vintage" store for $30 plus shipping and a token for my trouble. I would have snatched for myself if it weren't a size too big, which I'm guessing is about a 40R. Oh, and it comes with a handrolled silk pocket square. Sorry I couldn't get a better picture.


Are you generally a 38r?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Luftvier said:


> Are you generally a 38r?


Yes, generally. On the slim to short side of it mostly.


----------



## JakeLA

*Dexter made in USA penny loafers*











CLAIMED I just bought these on eBay; they were described as 9D but it turns out they're actually 9 EEE and thus too large. Thought I'd see if anyone here wants them before I send them back to the seller.

They were described as mint and while they're in fine condition, "mint" to me means never worn, and these have been worn at least once. There's a small amount of wear on the bottom but the uppers are pretty much flawless.

I paid $20 + shipping, so that's what I'm asking.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction BB 3/2 Sack Blazer 42R*

Price Reduction - BB 3/2 Sack Blazer 42R



MDunle3199 said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer. Tagged 42R with patch and flap pockets. Measurements below. Asking $40 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Shoulder 18.5 inches
> Armpit 19.5 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches
> Length (from top of collar) 31.5 inches


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - J. Press Suit 42R*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Wonderful J. Press Grey Plaid Suit with blue overcheck. Please see measurements, I think this comes out to a 42R. Asking $55 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested
> 
> Shoulder 19.5 inches
> Armpit 22 inches
> Sleeve 25.75 inches
> Length 32.25 inches
> 
> Pants are 35.5 waist (with 3 inches to let out) and 27.5 inseam (with 1.5 inches to let out. Outseam is 39.5 inches.


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Bros. non-iron button-down collar shirt, sz. 16-35, light blue (pics finally added)*

Up for sale is a near-new Brooks Bros. non-iron button-down collar shirt, sz. 16-35, in light blue. Looks virtually unworn. Asking *$30 shipped*.

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img3627t.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*NOS Walker Shoes - shell cordovan longwings - sz 9.5*

Up for sale is a pair of vintage new old stock shell cordovan longwings, burgundy color, made by "Walker Shoes for Men." Never worn. Cordovan, soles, everything in perfect condition. Missing the leather insoles (easily added), but the footbed is in perfect condition.

Beautiful old longwings. Don't pay $600 at O'Connells! Asking *$325 shipped* (if paying by non-personal payment paypal, add $10).

Photos from my cellphone (I'll take better ones and add them soon):

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/shellcordolongwings2.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/shellcordolongwings3.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

*Updates and price drops!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> To start The Purge--ties!
> 
> Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition. Prices include shipping in CONUS; I will send single ties in a LARGE paded envelope; two or more ties will be sent boxed with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Payment accepted by any legal means--illegal means considered if harmless and amusing! Personal payPal payment is preferred, though.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *And, as always, offers are very welcome, especially on two or more ties!*
> 
> *1) Group A--emblematics and regimentals.*
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties008.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties012.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties009.jpg/
> 
> 1) J. Crew emblematic. NWT. Claimed
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Claimed
> 3) Ben Silver. I bought this new, and its never been worn. $23
> 
> *2) Group B--Tartans I*
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties014.jpg/
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties016.jpg/
> 
> 1) Centennial tartan; made from Viyella. A lovely narrow tie! $14
> 
> 2) J. August of Harvard Square Viyella tie. Again, lovely and narrow! $14
> 
> 3) Made in Scotland wool tartan tie by Lochcarron. $12
> 
> 4) Ross tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. Claimed
> 
> 5) MacArthur tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. $12
> 
> *3) Group C--Tartans II*
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties018.jpg/
> 
> 1) Macdonald tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. $12
> 2)Macalpine tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. $12
> 3) Mackenzie tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; wool. Claimed
> 4) Dress Gordon tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; 70/30 cashmere/wool. Some minor marks in knot area, hence just Claimed


----------



## andcounting

Bernie Zack said:


> Why is most of the great stuff, like this sport coat, never available in a 46R!!! Would have snapped it up if it were!
> By the way, if you guys back east ever run across cotton madras, cotton plaid, red or blue chambray or any similar spring/summer type sport coat in 46R or 46L, PLEASE let me know. Pickin's are slim for those kinds of nuggets out here in the Nevada desert!


Oh no! Another 46r grabber! That makes 2 of us... 
Who will check the exchange more??? Its all about the timing now.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The remaining cashmere coat and the Moore's Harris Tweed are now... CLAIMED!!*


----------



## rabidawg

This thread needs more 40 short summer sacks.


----------



## Joe Beamish

rabidawg said:


> This thread needs more 40 short summer sacks.


^ +1, enough for both rabidawg and me


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ +1, enough for both rabidawg and me


I think that 39R Madras Sack I have up there now would do the trick! Runs a little on the short side.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Interest in this bespoke suit? I would be all over it if it fit me. I'll remember to take the measuring tape next time, but I'd guess it's about a 40L. 32"-34" waist, about the same in length, flat-front uncuffed. About 18" to 18.5" shoulders, 25" to 26" or so sleeves, maybe 32" length and 40" or so chest. 2 button darted but great cut, fabric, and construction. I would think about $50 for it. 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/96f66450.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/f1cb5cc1.jpg


----------



## EBTX66

andcounting said:


> Oh no! Another 46r grabber! That makes 2 of us...
> Who will check the exchange more??? Its all about the timing now.


Actually, there's 3 of us :icon_smile_wink:

Don't hold your breath: I've been a member for about a year and you see how many posts I have.


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> *The remaining cashmere coat and the Moore's Harris Tweed are now... FREE!*
> 
> Just send me $15 to cover boxed shipping with delivery confirmation!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*


What is the world coming to when no one bites on old-school quality cashmere without a hint of moth?


----------



## allan

*competition for 40S jackets*



Joe Beamish said:


> ^ +1, enough for both rabidawg and me


And +1 for me... looks like there are at least three of us competing for them...


----------



## Caesars0331

32rollandrock said:


> What is the world coming to when no one bites on old-school quality cashmere without a hint of moth?


I pm'ed TweedyDon on it. I hope I am the first in line!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rabidawg

allan said:


> And +1 for me... looks like there are at least three of us competing for them...


Sounds like a burgeoning market no sane seller would resist. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## swb120

*46Rs - Ask and ye shall receive!*

Up for sale is a nearly-new grey herringbone sportcoat by H. Freeman & Sons. Measures to approx. 46R (but check measurements). Made in USA. Very soft...beautiful sportcoat.

Asking *$45>40>35>30 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest - 24
Waist - 23
Length - 31.5
Sleeve - 24.5 (1.5" to let out)
Shoulders - 20

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img3580jr.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img3583ew.jpg/


----------



## EBTX66

swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a nearly-new grey herringbone sportcoat by H. Freeman & Sons. Measures to approx. 46R (but check measurements). Made in USA. Very soft...beautiful sportcoat.
> 
> Asking *$45>40>35>30 shipped*.


That one's a heart-breaker: you always have such great stuff at reasonable prices and you finally get something in my size... and I have a BB in the exact same pattern! Believe me, I paid much more than $30 for it. :icon_headagainstwal

One of you other guys needs to jump on that jacket!

:idea:

I think we 46R's need to pitch in and buy TweedyDon a plane ticket to go stay with my mom. Her Cajun home cooking could turn Kate Moss into Kate Smith in 30 days. He'll puff right up and we all know he'll be unable to resist compiling a 300+ piece wardrobe. We wait a bit and then pitch in to send him to WeightWatchers. Then, we just sit back and wait for him to sell it all off!


----------



## TheWGP

EBTX66 said:


> That one's a heart-breaker: you always have such great stuff at reasonable prices and you finally get something in my size... and I have a BB in the exact same pattern! Believe me, I paid much more than $30 for it. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> One of you other guys needs to jump on that jacket!
> 
> :idea:
> 
> I think we 46R's need to pitch in and buy TweedyDon a plane ticket to go stay with my mom. Her Cajun home cooking could turn Kate Moss into Kate Smith in 30 days. He'll puff right up and we all know he'll be unable to resist compiling a 300+ piece wardrobe. We wait a bit and then pitch in to send him to WeightWatchers. Then, we just sit back and wait for him to sell it all off!


LOL talk about yo-yo dieting! Poor Tweedy... FatTweedy to ThinTweedy to FatTweedy to ThinTweedy! No rest for the clotheshorse! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

EBTX66 said:


> I think we 46R's need to pitch in and buy TweedyDon a plane ticket to go stay with my mom. Her Cajun home cooking could turn Kate Moss into Kate Smith in 30 days. He'll puff right up and we all know he'll be unable to resist compiling a 300+ piece wardrobe. We wait a bit and then pitch in to send him to WeightWatchers. Then, we just sit back and wait for him to sell it all off!


This might have worked had you not appraised me beforehand of your befarious scheme! :icon_smile_wink:

Mmmm..... Cajun cooking.............

But if there are any 46R's who are looking for a lovely dark (very dark) blue herringbone Harris tweed, I'll be posting a JAB version in superb condition for $35, shipped, shortly!  Plus, I have a VAST Orvis Harris tweed for a Herculean trad., together with various other trad goodies, including several other tweeds and an immaculate and lovely boy's (or small trad.) Harris in size 10, in dark flecked herringbone. Plus the much-threatened unused Launer wallet in its dustbag, and a great pair of circular sterling cufflinks featuring the English hallmark from the Year 2000 in enamel on the front, and as a hallmark on the back!  *Coming Sunday... But earlier PMs welcome!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*WTB: Cheap 32/34 flat-front khakis!*

My weight loss means I now need some *cheap* 32/34 flat-front khakis.. *Please PM me!*


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers summer weight button down sport shirt in summer colors. Very soft hand, not a no-iron. New,never worn, never laundered. Size Medium. Sleeve 34. $15 Shipped


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt. No-iron. Black with red/yellow window pane. Size Medium. Sleeve 34. New, never worn, never laundered. $15 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

Nautica Rugby Shirt. Size Medium. Sleeve length 34+. New, never worn, never laundered. $15 shipped


----------



## Bernie Zack

Too funny! I bought the same BB coat in 46R right off of this site. GREAT coat!


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm thinking about passing on my unused Launer currency wallet. (Launer is the English company that makes the Queen's handbags.)This was bought new, and is still in its original Launer dustbag--it's never been used. The wallet is shown on Launer's site, *BUT it seems that the site is now wholly infected with something evil (thanks to VectorSum for noting this) so I've removed the link and don't recommend anyone visiting Launer's site until it's fixed. I'll post pictures of my wallet tomorrow, though*.

Note that mine has 9ct gold corner protectors on the two corners on the credit card side of the wallet, which the wallet shown lacks.

I'll be looking for *$95 OBO shipped and insured in CONUS*.

Please PM/post with interest, and if there's enough I'll take pictures of my actual wallet!


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I know this is a higher price tag than is normal for the thrift exchange, but I think it's warranted for these super-tradly shoes.
> 
> Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined penny loafers in Horween #8 shell cordovan. I got these on Ebay a few weeks ago, and had them recrafted by B. Nelson. Nick and his crew did a great job, but the fit on these isn't as good as I would like and that's why I'm letting them go.
> 
> I had them recrafted with Joh. Rendenbach soles, which are better than the standard Alden soles and generally recognized as some of the best quality soles in the world. I also had B. Nelson leave the sole and heel edges in a natural color, which I think looks better than the standard black with this color shell. You won't find a pair of LHS in this color combo, apart from an Alden special order. And with the recraft, these are in practically new condition.
> 
> The tagged size on these is 11D. Standard wisdom for this shoe on the Van last is that it fits about half a size large. I would say these have been stretched out and fit 3/4 to a full size large, so I'm calling them a 12D. Measurements are as follows:
> Inside length: 11 5/8"
> Inside width: about 4"
> Outside sole length: 12 1/2"
> Outside sole width: 4 3/8"
> 
> I'm asking $350 shipped CONUS for these. That's about what I have in them, between what I originally paid and the recrafting cost. Paypal personal, please. *Now $325.*
> 
> PM me with any questions.


Price drop.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Dress shoes size 8*

Crown Executive Collection, and appear to be worn no more than a couple times. $30 CONUS


----------



## AlanC

*Brooks Brothers* OCBDs
Gorgeous spring colors
16.5 x 32 -- Made in USA
Perfect condition, name on bottom inside of placket for laundry purposes

$45 shipped CONUS for the pair, Paypal Personal please










*J Crew* Nantucket Reds
Broken In Chinos
34 x 32

$25 shipped CONUS, Paypal Personal please


----------



## TweedyDon

Vector Sum said:


> That link opens up a virus/trojan. Its the fake security scanner. I don't recommend that anyone click on it, and the poster should take the link down.


Thanks for this! I think the problem is with Launer's site--it was fine when I posted it this morning. Link removed, though!


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Performance Polo. Brown w/white stripes. Size Medium. Very low miles. Condition-perfect. $12.50 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

Eddie Bauer Polo. Navy w/white stripe. Size Medium. New. Never worn. $10.50 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

I have several lovely Harris tweeds to pass on; I'll be adding more later today.

*P*lease PM with interest and offers! (OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!)

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*1) NWOT Orvis 3/2 sack.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) JAB Dark blue herringbone Harris Tweed*

This was also bought by me when I was a 46, but this got very little wear.

It's a lovely dark blue herringbone. Not as nice as the Orvis, and its shoulders are rather wider than desirable, hence its low price. Nicer, though, that the current JAB offerings! It's fully lined and with a single vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $35*

Tagged 46R and runs true.

Chest: 23.75
Sleeve: 25.25
Length: 31.25
Shoulder: 21

https://img177.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds051.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds052.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds053.jpg/

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds054.jpg/

*3) Coat Tails brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed; I wish it fit me better! It's a classic Harris herringbone with subtle vertical striping. It's half-lined with a single vent, and has two-button cuffs with the classic Harris tweed "football" buttons. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $37*

I believe that this is c.42L, but please see measurements.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds048.jpg/

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds038.jpg/

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds049.jpg/

*4) Titus MacDuff 3/2 Harris Tweed sack*

Another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! This is a beautiful brown tweed in a very rare weave that is almost like that of solid Donegal, except this has the classic Harris striping running throughout in midblue. It's a Made in the USA 3/2 sack, fully lined with a single vent in excellent condition.

*Asking $40*

No size tag, but my guess is that this is a 42R/L.

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.75

The colouring is much richer and nicer than my horrible pictures show!

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds072.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds074.jpg/

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds076.jpg/

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds077.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Some earlier tweeds, with price drops!*

*SOME EARLIER TWEEDS, WITH PRICE DROP:*

*A) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

A lovely classic herringbone Harris tweed, with the subtle classic striping in pumpkin orange, light blue, and, looking closely, flecks of green. Half lined with a single vent, and classic Harris football type buttons.

Asking $26

I estimate this as a 38/40R/S (probably closer to 40) but please see measurements:

Chest: 20.75
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/

*B) Classic lighter brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic herringbone Harris! This is a lighter tweed than the first, with more pronounced striping. It's also half-lined with a single vent, and has the classic Harris football buttons. I *think* that this is canvassed! It does have a small flaw--a small snag hole on the back near the right seam about 3" up--I only found this on my second examination of the jacket, so it's very hard to spot, and would be an easy fix.

However, given this, I'm asking *just $20*, shipped in CONUS

I believe that this is around a 40R:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 30.25

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jackets005.jpg/

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/jackets010.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/jackets008.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I have several lovely Spring-appropriate jackets to pass on, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers! (OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!)*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*1) 40R Southwick for Roots, beautiful windowpane puppytooth*

This is a really beautiful jacket! It passes the pinch test, so I believe that this is canvassed. It was made by Southwick for the now-defunct trad. store Roots, and is in absolutely beautiful condition; there's some minor rumpling to the flap of the left-hand front pocket, but this would be fixed with the first steam or dry-cleaning. There's no fabric content listed, but I believe this to be a silk/linen blend. It's a truly lovely Spring/Summer jacket!

*Asking $55*

Tagged a 40R, and runs true to size:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 30.5

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds059.jpg/

https://img580.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds061.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds060.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds062.jpg/

*2) 3/2 sack by The English Shop of Princeton *

This is gorgeous! A 3/2 sack by the uber-trad (and now gone) The English Shop of Princeton built for their top of the line Nassau Collection (Nassau is the main street in Princeton, and is the address of Princeton University), this is I believe fully canvassed (it passes the pinch test easily), and half-lined. It has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. This is a beautiful mid-weight wool jacket in dark browny-olive herringbone, with a very, very subtle windowpane; the vertical stripes are in subtle turquoise, and the horizontal stripes are in light purple--and can only really be seen on close inspection! Another jacket I really wish fit me...

*Asking $50*

No size tag, but I believe this is c. 42/43R.

Chest: 22.25
Sleeve: 25 3/8
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 31

My pictures here are horrible, and don't do this jacket justice at all!  The colour is a very rich, deep, browny-olive, and the windowpane striping is much more subtle.

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds055.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds057.jpg/

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds056.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds058.jpg/

*3) 43R/L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets!*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on summer Altman's jacket!*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Smaller trad. tweeds--c. 32-38!*

By popular demand, I have some smaller trad. tweeds to pass on. (Joining them shortly will be a 36S Southwick for Paul Stuart tweed.)

*Please PM with interest and offers--and, as always, offers are welcome!*

*1) Harris Tweed.*

I believe that this is a boy's size 10 jacket; it would also work for a small trad. who takes a c. 32 jacket. This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone, fully lined with a single vent. There is some very minor patina on the football buttons, and two pinpricks (literally, pinpricks) in the lining near the center of the shoulders. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking $35 boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

Chest: 17.75
Sleeve: 23.25 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 15.25
Length (BOC): 26.5

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds063.jpg/

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds064.jpg/

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds065.jpg/

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds066.jpg/

*2) Lovely trad. plaid tweed with dual hook vents!*

*Claimed--thank you!*https://img685.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds071.jpg/


----------



## Reptilicus

Reptilicus said:


> Brooks Brothers summer weight button down sport shirt in summer colors. Very soft hand, not a no-iron. New,never worn, never laundered. Size Medium. Sleeve 34. $15 Shipped


Claimed


----------



## Reptilicus

Reptilicus said:


> Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt. No-iron. Black with red/yellow window pane. Size Medium. Sleeve 34. New, never worn, never laundered. $15 shipped.


Claimed


----------



## TweedyDon

*Half-Norfolk in Harris Tweed!*

*Half-Norfolk in Harris Tweed!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

This is a gorgeous jacket, but I have so many tweeds that it's time to start culling the herd... even of rarities like this beauty! And this one really does deserve its own post....

This is a Half-Norfolk jacket in a lovely dark loden hunting green Harris Tweed. This has all of the details that you'd want from a half-Norfolk, and then some: bi-swing back, half-belted back, single vent, vertical front belting, elbow patches, recoil shoulder patches, bellows pockets lined on the outer bellows side in suede, and a lovely custom lining showing waterfowl in flight. It's in absolutely excellent condition, with some very minor wear to the right shoulder patch and some patina on the (all original) front buttons, especially the center one.

The shocking thing is that this was made by Eddie Bauer... shocking, that is, until you recall that Bauer, like Abercrcombie and Fitch, used to be A Real Store, selling Real Clothes. So, this is a triple rarity--an old-school Eddie Bauer item, a half-Norfolk, and a Harris Tweed half-Norfolk, to boot!

Given this, *I'm asking $95, shipped and insured in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. *Offers, though, are welcome*

This is* tagged a 42L*, but runs slightly slim owing to its English cut:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25.5
Length (BOC): 32
Shoulder: 18

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties001.jpg/

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties007.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties002.jpg/

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties006.jpg/

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Launer wallet; NIB Davek umbrella; English sterling cufflinks; Barbour pin*

Yes, I am Spring cleaning! 

The last few items frrom me.. for today! These were all bought for my own use, and, well, never got any.

*Please PM with interest--and offers are always welcome!*

*1) NWOT Launer wallet.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) NIB Davek folding umbrella.*

I bought this from Another Forum a few months ago, but still always use my Brigg... so it's back! This comes in its original box, and has never been out of its cellophane packing. It also has its original registration card, and is yet to be registered. This allows you to secure a half-price Davek umbrella if you ever lose this one. Davek will also repair your umbrella for free, indefeinitely--a seriously tradly approach to customer service!

This umbrella is black.

Asking *$70, shipped, or offers*--so I'm taking a bit of a loss on this once shipping's been taken into account!

https://img179.imageshack.us/i/walletlinksbrolly009.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/walletlinksbrolly006.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/walletlinksbrolly008.jpg/

*3) Sterling cufflinks.*

I bought these new in 2000, and wore them maybe once or twice. They're English, hallmarked from 2000--and feature the English silver hallmark for 2000 in red enamel on the front. They could do with a polish, as they've been sitting in a draw from the past decade!

*Asking $50, or offers. *

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/walletlinksbrolly010.jpg/

*4) Barbour pin.*

You know you want one!

*Asking $7 shipped*,* payment by PayPal Personal only*.

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/walletlinksbrolly011.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ghurka wallet*

*I constructed this post for efdll; please PM/email him with interest and offers!*

This is a lovely Ghurka wallet from the Marlet Hodgson collection. It's been used for about a month, and is in excellent condition. The leather is beautiful, and the pictures don't do it Justice.

It measures 4.25" square, and has slots for ten credit cards.

The original retail was around $180; asking *$120, OBO*

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img00012201004111149.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img00013201004111150.jpg/


----------



## jamz

*Shooooz*

Up for grabs is a pair of size 9D Barrie, Ltd black shoes, made in England. (so it says). I got these at the Barrie's store in Boston way back in the day, and I am finally giving up on them as far as size goes... they are true to size in length and width, but they press down on my foot too much.. maybe someone with normal arches would be fine with them.

Asking whatever anyone wants to give, plus $12.00 priority box shipping with tracking.




























There are a couple of scuffs on the back, and one on the front.



















Best offer, otherwise they are off to Goodwill.


----------



## jamz

*shooooz part deuuuz*

Here is a pair of really beautiful size 8 D/B Hanover Sheppard signature series longwings. The color on these is really great, and they are in great shape. *Claimed*














































Asking $55, shipped priority box with tracking. If anyone wants me to take additional photos, let me know!
*Claimed!*


----------



## Cardinals5

A couple of other items coming later including a 40/41R BB 3/2 olive poplin suit, a 40R/L BB 3/2 navy poplin blazer, and an unusual navy peacoat-sweater thing in roughly 38L

Florsheim Kenmoor longwing bluchers. Made in India. Corrected Grain. Size 9.5D. Double leather sole.

Condition: Overall very good condition. The outsoles are hard as a rock. I'm not sure if these are recraftable, but there's no foot imprint in the footbed because I used thick insoles. The corrected grain uppers are in very good condition (no scrapes, chips, etc.) and are very flexible - no dryness or cracking at all. I did DYE them from burgundy to black, which hides the corrected grain better, and was wearing them as my bad weather shoes, but these finally have to go. The dye job was very successful and it's impossible to tell these weren't always black except for some hint of burgundy on the underside of the tounge, which isn't visible when wearing the shoes.

*Free bonus: A pair of vintage "travel" shoe trees*

Size: 9.5D. The general consensus is that Florsheims fit true-to-size
Outsole length: 12 1/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/8"
Insole length: 11 3/8" (measured with a flexible tape measure)

Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf018.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf020.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf023.jpg/https://img91.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf025.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers 3/2 poplin sack blazer. Probably a cotton/poly blend - wash-and-wear. Patch hip pockets. Single vented.

Condition: Very good. There is no spot on the lapel - it's just a spot on my camera. I did change the buttons to a solid brushed brass color (the buttons are not actually brass). If the buyer would like, I can replace the brass colored buttons with the lighter buttons shown in the picture.

Size: about a 42ML
Chest: 44
Waist: 43
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 24 +2.75
Length: 31.75

Price: $28.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf055.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf056.jpg/

Brooks Brothers 3/2 olive poplin sack suit - SOLD

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf014.jpg/

Italian-made(?) navy-colored, peacoat-style, double-breasted, shawl-collared sweater with three patch pockets. The buttons have the usual anchor theme. The fabric content is 50% wool/50% acrylic. I say the item is possibly Italian because of the writing on the fabric content tag and the fact that it's labeled a size "48" but is clearly a US size 38

Condition: some very minor pilling, but nothing a decent sweater shaver couldn't take care of in minutes. No other apparent condition issues.

These measurements were taken with the sweater flat on the ground and unstretched.
Chest: 40
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 23.75
BOC: 29 (please note that the length means that this sweater covers one's hips)

Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf050.jpg/


----------



## andcounting

EBTX66 said:


> That one's a heart-breaker: you always have such great stuff at reasonable prices and you finally get something in my size... and I have a BB in the exact same pattern! Believe me, I paid much more than $30 for it. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> One of you other guys needs to jump on that jacket!
> 
> :idea:
> 
> I think we 46R's need to pitch in and buy TweedyDon a plane ticket to go stay with my mom. Her Cajun home cooking could turn Kate Moss into Kate Smith in 30 days. He'll puff right up and we all know he'll be unable to resist compiling a 300+ piece wardrobe. We wait a bit and then pitch in to send him to WeightWatchers. Then, we just sit back and wait for him to sell it all off!


That is a heartbreaker. I JUST found a very similar jacket at a thrift - southwick 3/2. Problem is, living in Florida, its hard to have but so many non-summer jackets seeing as its almost always summer.

Wait... I'll ask the boss anyway!


----------



## heimskringla

I know it's probably a long shot, but is anyone looking to relieve themselves of a summer blazer in 44L?


----------



## Got Shell?

Careful, that will get you funny looks in Hattiesburg! haha


----------



## Luftvier

maximar said:


> For sale *Bills M2 khakis*. Brand new with tags. Waist is 30", inseam is 39" unfinished.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> PAYMENT PENDING


If payment falls through, let me know!


----------



## chacend

All right, this is it. Last chance, make an offer or these are headed to EBAY. You know you want them!



chacend said:


> All right Gents, I love looking down at these shoes but this last just isn't a good one for my feet. So I am selling two pair of AE MacNeils in size 8.5D. One is a dark brown calf and the other is a black calf (the good stuff not polished cobbler) they are both seconds though I have found nothing wrong. Bought them in January and they probably have been worn about 5 to ten times. Asking $125 each plus actual shipping.
> 
> Black Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Calf, 8.5D, $125 obo:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

some Tweedydon-esq foreshadowing...

I put the winter stuff away today and did a tough but necessary wardrobe audit.

some size 40 stuff to be listed as soon as pictures are finished: NWT peak lapel J.Press tux, PoW 3/2 BB sack suit, and a weird Hong Kong bespoke herringbone tweed suit


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I also have some things to put up that await pictures: a 42 Hickey Freeman navy blazer (trad as you'd expect 3/2, patch pockets, undarted) a really nice L short sleeved Pen-West Pendleton cotton madras, and a 16/32-33 Chaps Ralph Lauren Fun Shirt (these go on eBay for up to $200!--you can have it for only $15!!!). Also, a really nice pair of size 9N H. H. Brown boat shoes--better quality leather than anything you'll get this side of Quoddy or Russell Moc, I should think. 

Please make offers on anything you've seen that you like.


----------



## heimskringla

Got Shell? said:


> Careful, that will get you funny looks in Hattiesburg! haha


I should probably update my location. I haven't worked in Hattiesburg for almost a year now, but yes, I did get quite a lot of funny looks.


----------



## maximar

*SOLD*



maximar said:


> For sale *Bills M2 khakis*. Brand new with tags. Waist is 30", inseam is 39" unfinished.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> SOLD


----------



## swb120

*Price Drop*

Up for sale is a near-new Brooks Bros. non-iron button-down collar shirt, sz. 16-35, in light blue. Looks virtually unworn. *SOLD*

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img3627t.jpg/

Up for sale is a pair of vintage new old stock shell cordovan longwings, burgundy color, made by "Walker Shoes for Men." Never worn. Cordovan, soles, everything in perfect condition. Missing the heel of the leather insoles (easily added), but the leather footbed is in perfect condition. Size 9.5D.

Beautiful old longwings. Don't pay $600 at O'Connells! Asking *$325>295 shipped* (if paying by non-personal payment paypal, add $10).

Photos from my cellphone (I'll take better ones and add them soon):

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/shellcordolongwings2.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/shellcordolongwings3.jpg/

I hate to part with this, but I simply don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. It's a navy DB Burberry trenchcoat, made in England for Harrods. Everything in immaculate condition. Looks the exact same as the iconic Burberry Trench 21.

Tagged size 50R, true size is a 42R or 43R (check measurements). It is a true classic Burberry trench - made in England, 100% cotton - sharing many of the features/qualities of the Trench 21 - raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), button-in navy wool lining, button-in navy wool collar. It is a heavy/substantial gabardine cotton, as the older UK-made Burberrys were renowned for. Color is not the black navy we're accustomed to today, but a lighter navy (see photos without flash for true color). Beautiful trench.

Would retail today around $1400. Asking *$325>310>295>275>250 shipped* via paypal personal payment (regular paypal payment, add $15).

Measurements: 
Chest: 22.5
Waist: 23.5
Shoulders: 19
Length: 46.5
Sleeves (raglan sleeves, so approx. measurement): 25-25.5

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3404f.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3401p.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3393d.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3392z.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3391l.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3390o.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3382c.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3385.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3386y.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3387a.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3389e.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3402t.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img3394f.jpg/

Up for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds tassel wingtip loafers, burgundy color, sz 9D. Uppers in excellent condition. Insoles, outsoles show light wear.

Asking *$40>35 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img3281s.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img3282h.jpg/ https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img3284a.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img3283y.jpg/

Up for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds split-toe bluchers, size 12C, in chestnut color. Leather uppers in excellent condition. Cushioned insoles and leather lining show little wear. Rubber soles and heels show significant wear, and will likely need replacing very soon.

*SOLD*

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img3270mo.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img3271m.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3272i.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img3273.jpg/


----------



## Reptilicus

*Last Chance before Ebay $50 Shipped*



Reptilicus said:


> Clarks Oakwood Desert Boot, new, never worn Clarks size 8.5 Fit like size 9. $60 Shipped.


Last chance before Ebay $50 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Hickey Freeman & Sons 3/2 navy flannel blazer for Doblin of New Canaan, Connecticut: Marked 42.

PM received with interest, claim pending.

Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
Length, boc: 30"
Chest, ptp: 22.5"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/be94bf0f.jpg

Brooks Brothers 3/2 seersucker sack: Marked 45L. 
There are a couple small stains of which I've included a picture, and there is some light ring around the collar. There are threads that discuss the best cleaning methods for these types of stains, and as you can see in the pictures they are minor (enough that I didn't notice until I got it home). Otherwise, it is all very clean and the lining is perfect.

PM received with interest, claim pending.

Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 25"
Length, boc: 32.5
Chest: 24.5"








(stains, one in the foreground and one on the raised part of the lapel)
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/16ddb8eb.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b61e1498.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/47094059.jpg

Shirts are all for the fun price of $15! paypal personal, please. Take five $$ off for any multiples.

Pendleton "Pen West" short sleeved madras: L. 
Chest, ptp: 24"

Sold, thanks!








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/308100ab.jpg

Allan Solly ocbd 16.5/32-33. 
Chest, ptp: 25"








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ab9f5702.jpg

Chaps Ralph Lauren "Fun Shirt" 16/32-33. "Don't be shy! We ship to Japan!" 
Chest, ptp: 25" (this one is somewhat tapered to the waist). 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/abc5b0c7.jpg


----------



## YoungTrad

*Looking for a size 37 navy 3/2 sack..*

PM me please!!


----------



## AlanC

Put these great OCBDs in your closet for a mere...

*$40 delivered!* (for both!)



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* OCBDs
> Gorgeous spring colors
> 16.5 x 32 -- Made in USA
> Perfect condition, name on bottom inside of placket for laundry purposes
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS for the pair, Paypal Personal please


----------



## a4audi08

$15/ea CONUS. All BB ties are 3.75''


----------



## zarathustra

AlanC said:


> Put these great OCBDs in your closet for a mere...
> 
> *$40 delivered!* (for both!)


They would be mine if they were two inches longer in the sleeves.


----------



## crs

Troy Shirt Makers Guild, no signs of wear, marked medium, I measure at 15.5/33.5. $22 shipped CONUS.


----------



## crs

Ties, all for defunct N.J. tradmonger Roots. $13 each shipped CONUS.

TIE ON LEFT IS CLAIMED

No. 1 Viyella, 3.25 wide, No. 2 Viyella 2.75 wide, No. 3 Scottish lambswool, 2 7/8.


----------



## Cardinals5

I just put myself under a no-purchase order and you guys start showing up with Troy shirts and vintage Viyella ties - it must be a test


----------



## efdll

*Clark's desert boots*

If it'd fit like a 9 1/2 rather than 9, I'd grab it. Haven't had a pair since my freshman year, a half century ago this coming September.


----------



## TradMichael

zarathustra said:


> They would be mine if they were two inches longer in the sleeves.


You know it's bad when people are even beating you to the hypotheticals.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Claimed*



Reptilicus said:


> Clarks Oakwood Desert Boot, new, never worn Clarks size 8.5 Fit like size 9. $60 Shipped.


Claimed


----------



## Reptilicus

*Price Drop $16 Shipped*



Reptilicus said:


> Brooks Brothers Performance Polo, Long Sleeve Size Medium. Sleeve length 34. Colors: Burgundy or Cream $25 Shipped Condition-like new


These shirts have only seen the light of day 2 or 3 times at most. Condition is perfect. Price Drop $16 shipped


----------



## crs

Two made in USA 3/2 sacks, $35 each shipped CONUS.

Corbin for The Village Tweed of Spring Lake, N.J. Shoulders 20, pits 24, length from bottom of collar 32, sleeve 25.5.



















Unknown USA maker for legendary defunct trad ship Harry Ballot of Princeton (note subtle Princeton orange threads). Shoulders 18.5, pits 23.5, length from bottom of collar 30, sleeve 23.25.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Chaps RL shirt has been claimed.


----------



## TheWGP

I've been meaning to post this stuff for a few days - so here it is!

*I would love to trade with you! * I even prefer trades to $ sales, but will of course accept $. PM me and we can certainly work something out! That applies to multi-item orders - some savings can be arranged for packages!

All prices include shipping in the lower 48 states - I will ship elsewhere, we just need to discuss the cost and make sure we're on the same page. Payment is via PayPal - Paypal Personal is appreciated, but not required, since if you fund from bank account or Paypal balance, NEITHER of us has any fees!

Any questions? Feel free to PM me. All pictures are clickable thumbnails - click them to see the larger photo!

First off, there's one item that's meant more for show-and-tell, and which I would prefer to trade - a very rare pair of Bill's Khakis *shorts*. These are model M2PS (M2P model, Shorts) and are in color olive. They're size 34, and have approximately 3" to let if you are so inclined. Sure, they're pleated, and yes, they're olive, but still, how often do you EVER see something like this? The last (and only!) pair of Bill's shorts that I could find on the Exchange sold in a hot minute back in AUGUST 2008. These are $47.96 at Sierra Trading Post with some sizes already gone or limited... There's only a handful on Ebay, and guess what, they're pretty expensive with shipping too! In other words, get these now for summer! Like I said, I'd really prefer to trade these - but if you want to pay cash, I'll take *$29 shipped* - that's cheaper than Ebay, cheaper than STP, so get in on these now! OR combine these with Item 2 below - two pairs of high-quality shorts for *just $47 shipped!*


2) Brooks Brothers 100% linen shorts - 34 waist. Great for summer, great to pair with the above Bill's shorts for a nice wardrobe! *$25, or buy BOTH pairs of shorts for $47 shipped!*


3) Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Great tie - you know it! *$21 shipped, or $35 for BOTH RT BoC ties!
*

4) The other Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Still a great tie... just takes some character to wear! :icon_smile: *$19 shipped, or $35 for BOTH RT BoC ties!
*

5)Brooks Brothers Country Club seersucker trousers - blue & white stripe - nifty pants! GREAT for summer! Tagged W32, BUT measure W34 with 2" to let, 30 inseam, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up inside to let. *$26 shipped*


6) Izod by Lacoste sweater - size XL. P2P 26ish, length 27ish, VERY hard to measure. I would call it a standard XL, maybe on the large side a bit. I may keep this myself if nobody is interested, but my wife says it's ugly, so... *$30 shipped*


7)Brooks Brothers MUST IRON 17.5/34 Made in USA, Fabric imported from Italy shirt. 2-button cuffs, point collar, blue with white/fine blue stripes. Awesome shirt - made in USA! MUST IRON! *$25 shipped*


8) Izod Lacoste polo, navy/dark blue. Size L. P2P 20"ish, length 28.5"ish. *SOLD*

9) Izod Lacoste polo, red. Size "Gran Patron" meant XL.*TRADED*

10) Izod Lacoste polo BLINDING yellow. This one is even a little more vintage than the others - *SOLD*

11) Lacoste (no Izod) BRIGHT red polo. Size 5. P2P 21", length 24.5" - would call this an M or L. Did I mention this is BRIGHT red? Not the vintage anymore, but still only *$24, PACKAGE DEALS AVAILABLE!


*12)Brooks Brothers navy/white houndstooth polo, size L. P2P 24" length 28". Flexible sizing! I have a similar polo in XL and love it. *$24, buy it with another polo and save!*


13) Vineyard Vines polo, pink and white stripes. Size S. P2P 21.5", length 27.5" - I would say this is more like an M. Did I mention this would go great sizewise with almost every other polo I'm selling? Love the VV polo I have - now you can love this one! *$24 shipped, buy it with other polos and save!


*14) And last but not least... this is a winter item that just crossed my path. If there's anyone out there who wants to stock up for fall/winter, way to think ahead! I'll hold on to this through the summer if I have to - I know it'll move at some point, so why don't you take this off my hands today?!
LL Bean Made in Norway, 80% wool 20% rayon sweater - the textbook preppy sweater. Size SMALL. This is true vintage, not a newer version. Charcoal background, with red "lines." Highly recommended! Asking *$30 shipped.*


15) Not trad per se, but it's a button down, but I only have two items left total... and it's great for summer! Ermenegildo Zegna 100% linen sport shirt, orange with plaidish? design. HIDDEN button-down - photo shows buttons for collar points. Size Large, made in Italy. *$23 shipped
*

16) Also not trad per se, but it's also a hidden-button-down, and it's the LAST ITEM! Ermenegildo Zegna 100% cotton Made in Italy blue "plaid design" hidden button-down shirt. Size M. *$23 shipped*


----------



## randomdude

^ Enjoying your enthusiastic salesmanship.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^ Me, not so much. Kinda pushy.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

WGP: Are you a car dealer? Because you are really good at this.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Taken Aback

It does bring back memories.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I don't know what *The WGP* looks like, but I'm picturing Vince and the SmamWow (you got that, camera guy?). Good luck with your Sell-A-Rama. On a side note:



TheWGP said:


> *I would love to trade with you! * I even prefer trades to $ sales, but will of course accept $. PM me and we can certainly work something out!


Who does this? What are we, 12? Do you take marbles? Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers? Would like to get me into those used shorts so will send you an A. Kabbaz action figure and we'll call it even?​


----------



## Patrick06790

Peak and Pine said:


> Who does this? What are we, 12? Do you take marbles? Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers? Would like to get me into those used shorts so will send you an A. Kabbaz action figure and we'll call it even?​


I've made trades with people, to everyone's satisfaction. So nyaah nyaaah.


----------



## Marcc237

Peak and Pine said:


> I don't know what *The WGP* looks like, but I'm picturing Vince and the SmamWow (you got that, camera guy?). Good luck with your Sell-A-Rama. On a side note:
> 
> Who does this? What are we, 12? Do you take marbles? Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers? Would like to get me into those used shorts so will send you an A. Kabbaz action figure and we'll call it even?​


I respectfully disagree. Seems that his postings are in the spirit of fun, he is listing good stuff, and trading would be fine if I had something in which he would be interested and he had something I wanted. Also, in our pressure filled lives, a bit of levity and good-natured hucksterism are a harmless diversion.


----------



## mjc

Peak and Pine said:


> Would like to get me into those used shorts so will send you an A. Kabbaz action figure and we'll call it even?


Will you accept my Andy action figure for the Kabbaz one? Mine is stuck in a loop: "you'd know that if you bought my book... you'd know that if you bought my book... you'd know that if you bought my book..." :icon_smile_big:

- Mike


----------



## Peak and Pine

Marcc237 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Seems that his postings are in the spirit of fun, he is listing good stuff, and trading would be fine if I had something in which he would be interested and he had something I wanted. Also, in our pressure filled lives, *a bit of levity and good-natured hucksterism are a harmless diversion.*


Based upon how you wrote that post I'd say you're in no position to talk about levity. However, *this *guy is:



mjc said:


> Will you accept my *Andy action figure *for the Kabbaz one? Mine is stuck in a loop: "you'd know that if you bought my book... you'd know that if you bought my book... you'd know that if you bought my book..." :icon_smile_big:
> 
> - Mike


----------



## Peak and Pine

Patrick06790 said:


> I've made trades with people, to everyone's satisfaction. So nyaah nyaaah.


So what were you trading, memories of the 60's? (I got me a dime bag once for a pair of Thom McAns, that was a good memory.) Okay folks, back to the rummage sale.​


----------



## Ron_A

FWIW, I've traded shoes with other forum members (through the exchange thread), and it's worked out well for both parties.


----------



## Marcc237

Peak and Pine said:


> Based upon how you wrote that post I'd say you're in no position to talk about levity. However, *this *guy is:
> ​


How nice, an ad hominem argument. I disagreed with your position only. Evidently, the distinction between disagreeing and being disagreeable is not as clear as one would have hoped.


----------



## Patrick06790

Peak and Pine said:


> So what were you trading, memories of the 60's? (I got me a dime bag once for a pair of Thom McAns, that was a good memory.) Okay folks, back to the rummage sale.​


Last time it was an Oxxford jacket for a pair of new Allen Edmonds shoes.

I was born in 1962, so my memories of that decade are a little fuzzy. I remember the Mets and Jets winning their respective championships. That was exciting. I remember my cat Samantha. I remember when Wolfman Jack did afternoons on WNBC radio.

The dime bags didn't enter my life until much later.


----------



## TheWGP

FWIW, I've traded repeatedly with forum members both here and SF... it's always worked out well. I've sold more than I've traded, though - so I'm definitely open to both.

I would kill for an A.Kabbaz action figure. Were you offering? :icon_smile_big: 

And yes, I'm trying to have some fun with this - IMO it makes it more interesting when it's more than just "name-price-picture" repeatedly over and over. Remember the Catfish Hunter shirt, I think it was?

Don't worry, though, I won't take it to the extreme of the LOOK AT THIS MOTHERF****** CHIPP TIE SCREW EWE!!!!!" and flashing graphics that recently drew much attention on SF's B&S! Though I will point out he sold his stuff... at full asking price IIRC!


----------



## Patrick06790

Oh, by golly, I just thought of a more recent example — I traded a blazer in an unusual size to a guy for a couple pairs of pants and a couple of shirts. That worked out well too.


----------



## Pentheos

Peak and Pine said:


> So what were you trading, memories of the 60's? (I got me a dime bag once for a pair of Thom McAns, that was a good memory.) Okay folks, back to the rummage sale.​


I picked up a J Press suit in exchange for an Orvis green blazer, and a nice Harris Tweed in exchange for some polo shirts, etc. I think the title of this thread uses the word "Exchange", doesn't it?

Ignore P&P, he is just being his usual self.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oops. I may have committed a major bad here. Sorry. Had no idea that you all actually swapped used clothes. Or that Marcc237 could be such a stuffed shirt about this. Pentheos is right. The thread is named _exchange_ (though so is the NYSE and I think they deal mostly in cash). May I now exchange this forthright apology for your continued goodwill because I know deep down you like me, you really like me.​


----------



## Patrick06790

My grandmother made us Batman costumes for Halloween one year. I don't know if she traded for any of the materials.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Trades . . . and "Thank You's" . . .*



Ron_A said:


> FWIW, I've traded shoes with other forum members (through the exchange thread), and it's worked out well for both parties.


Well, I have only ever traded $$ for items, and I wouldnt be against trading item-for-item, except that with our local P. O. it would take legal force to get me to stand in that line to mail something.

This is as good a time as any for me to say a hearty "Thank You" to the sellers. Thank You for providing quality items that are specifically geared to my taste in one simple easy-to-access place, and from sellers that come with a history of credibility. I have bought quite a few nice items for very reasonable sums (actually, mostly unreasonably low sums) and have been very impressed with the consistently nice items, the packing and prompt shipping provided by the sellers.

A couple of you I have bought from repeatedly and I have truly enjoyed our correspondence back and forth; a special "Thank You" to you.


----------



## Marcc237

Peak and Pine said:


> Oops. I may have committed a major bad here. Sorry. Had no idea that you all actually swapped used clothes. Or that Marcc237 could be such a stuffed shirt about this. Pentheos is right. The thread is named _exchange_ (though so is the NYSE and I think they deal mostly in cash). May I now exchange this forthright apology for your continued goodwill because I know deep down you like me, you really like me.​


My profound apologies. If I had known of your inclination to lash out in response to respectful disagreement with a position taken, I would have simply ridiculed you, albeit in a humorous vein.

Have a great day.


----------



## a4audi08

*Shirts are $15 shipped CONUS, will sell two for $27 or all 3 for $40 CONUS. Add a couple extra bucks for Canada. Please PM if interested. 
*

shirts are gone. thanks again


----------



## Peak and Pine

Marcc237 said:


> My profound apologies. If I had known of your inclination to lash out in response to respectful disagreement with a position taken, I would have simply ridiculed you, albeit in a humorous vein.
> 
> Have a great day.


Am hesitant to reply to you because those that are here for the intended purpose of this thread are probably quite tired of this interruption. Let me say just this. You weren't* lashed out at*. Go back and reread. What I was saying, and will say again here, is that those who in all seriousness use the word _levity_ probably have little. You may not buy that, but your failure or inability to do so simply backs up my claim. I mean no disrespect to you.
​


----------



## Pink and Green

I am no moderator, but I think I speak for those shopping when I say enough of this. If you aren't selling clothes, let's find another venue.


----------



## a4audi08

slim fit shirts two or so posts above are claimed. white is still available. thanks guys

Would also like to throw these ties into the mix. 
L to R: JCrew 3.75'', Cotton Knit by Rooster 2.25'', Robert Talbot 3 5/8", and Ashford and Brooks 3 5'8"

Would like $12 shipped ea, 2 for $20


----------



## AlanC

Pink and Green said:


> I am no moderator, but I think I speak for those shopping when I say enough of this. If you aren't selling clothes, let's find another venue.


You speak for everyone.

Let's get back on track with buying, selling and, yes, trading.


----------



## Steve Smith

TheWGP said:


> 6) Izod by Lacoste sweater - size XL. P2P 26ish, length 27ish, VERY hard to measure. I would call it a standard XL, maybe on the large side a bit. I may keep this myself if nobody is interested, *but my wife says it's ugly*, so... *$30 shipped*


Will,

PM me. I think your sales pitch needs a little fine tuning. I can help.

Steve


----------



## Cool Cal

*the original nantucket reds*

I thought its about time to give back since I've found so much great stuff on here. I have a pair of the nantucket reds from Murray's Toggery Shop in Nantucket. Pants are in great shape, look like they haven't been worn at all. 40x33 with 3.5" more to let out. *SOLD*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'm bringing this post back to include another vintage Eddie Bauer item. That makes three, and they are all very high quality. The sweater, in fact, is the finest example I've run across of a heavy Shetland and puts any L. L. Bean Norwegian to shame--I say that and I'm half Norwegian. I understand the the Harris tweed suffers from the lack of a vent, but it has everything else you could want. Cardinals, I believe, referred to the days when EB made real clothes, and here you are with the evidence.

Latest:
Eddie Bauer "Bauer Down" goosedown vest, size 42.
$35 

















The rest of these are now as follows:

BB Cashmere $40 
(I should mention, this is not the least fuzzy, the yarn must have been spun from the longest fibers available.)

EB Shetland $40

EB Harris Tweed $35

Offers are welcome.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> To everyone who has inquired about items on past pages, the items you asked about are available. I have other great items posted, please, everyone, make sure to get what you like before I put them up on eBay.
> 
> There is a trad as trad is trad Huntington 3/2, 3 patch, hook vent navy blazer 43R. A red Corbin sport jacket. A 100% camelhair Brooks glenplaid tweed jacket 42R. A brown herringbone Harris tweed from a Florida men's shop that is suitable for spring and fall. An olive Haspel poplin sack suit. GTH trousers and a gorgeous pair of charcoal Hickey-Freeman trousers. A Joseph Abboud madras. And much more.
> 
> Some new:
> 
> Vintage Brooks Brothers made in England 100% cashmere sweater in what looks to be the natural, undyed color of the wool--a sort of camel color. Rumpled, but gorgeous--no pilling or pulls. See pic for area at the V which is the only observed flaw.
> Size 44.
> Asking $60 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Virgin Shetland Wool heavy crewneck sweater from Eddie Bauer. Excellent condition. Only flaw is the missing size tag. I would guess it's a large from trying it on. Measures 26" from bottom of collar, 23" pit to pit, and 33" from center of collar to end of cuff. I wear a 32 sleeve in shirts and this hangs over my hands.
> 
> $45 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A likewise pristine vintage Eddie Bauer Harris Tweed with no darts and also no vent. Tagged 40. (Almost fits me, and I'm a little upset) Measures 21.5" pit to pit, 29" long boc, 18" shoulders, 23.5" sleeves.
> 
> Asking $50 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Last chance before Ebay $18 Shipped*



Reptilicus said:


> Ralph Lauren Andrew Pleated Chino. W34, L32. New, never worn, never laundered. Color: Hudson Tan $30 shipped.


Last chance before Ebay $18 Shipped


----------



## Reptilicus

*another Last Chance Before Ebay $18 shipped*



Reptilicus said:


> J Crew Officers Chino. 3 months old. W34, L32. Button fly. Distressed edges. $25 shipped


 another Last Chance Before Ebay $18 shipped


----------



## Reptilicus

*the last- Last Chance before Ebay $18 shipped*



Reptilicus said:


> Ralph Lauren Smith Flat Front Tissue Chino. W34, L32. Color: Basic Sand. New. Never worn, never laundered. $30 Shipped.


the last- Last Chance before Ebay $18 shipped


----------



## Cardinals5

Good looking Eddie Bauer items, GG - they really did make some nice things in the past. If no one bites here, they should!, I've had good luck with made in USA EB items on eBay. Same goes for Willis & Geiger - that crazy, weird Willis & Geiger madras shirt went for $38 last week.



All my BB chinos are sold (I've been getting a few inquiries) and the Florsheim longwings are sold as well. The only items I have that are still "active" are the red Hathaway shirt (size M) with the ducks and the H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer (40L).


----------



## haporth

*Brooks Sack Suit ,46 reg.*

I have a "Golden Fleece" Brooks sack suit in a marked size of 46 reg, gray Glenplaid with a hint of blue and tan, it measures 
shoulders 20.5
chest 25
shoulder to cuff 24.5
length 31, and the pants,
waist 20
inside leg 29,
nice clean condition with no issues ,$70.00 shipped within the US,thanks.
https://img254.imageshack.us/i/mac001.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/mac002.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops on remaining Spring jackets!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several lovely Spring-appropriate jackets to pass on, too!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers! (OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!)*
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *1) 40R Southwick for Roots, beautiful windowpane puppytooth*
> 
> This is a really beautiful jacket! It passes the pinch test, so I believe that this is canvassed. It was made by Southwick for the now-defunct trad. store Roots, and is in absolutely beautiful condition; there's some minor rumpling to the flap of the left-hand front pocket, but this would be fixed with the first steam or dry-cleaning. There's no fabric content listed, but I believe this to be a silk/linen blend. It's a truly lovely Spring/Summer jacket!
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> Tagged a 40R, and runs true to size:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18.75
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds059.jpg/
> 
> https://img580.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds061.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds060.jpg/
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds062.jpg/
> 
> *2) 3/2 sack by The English Shop of Princeton *
> 
> This is gorgeous! A 3/2 sack by the uber-trad (and now gone) The English Shop of Princeton built for their top of the line Nassau Collection (Nassau is the main street in Princeton, and is the address of Princeton University), this is I believe fully canvassed (it passes the pinch test easily), and half-lined. It has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. This is a beautiful mid-weight wool jacket in dark browny-olive herringbone, with a very, very subtle windowpane; the vertical stripes are in subtle turquoise, and the horizontal stripes are in light purple--and can only really be seen on close inspection! Another jacket I really wish fit me...
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> No size tag, but I believe this is c. 42/43R.
> 
> Chest: 22.25
> Sleeve: 25 3/8
> Shoulder: 18.75
> Length: 31
> 
> My pictures here are horrible, and don't do this jacket justice at all!  The colour is a very rich, deep, browny-olive, and the windowpane striping is much more subtle.
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds055.jpg/
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds057.jpg/
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds056.jpg/
> 
> https://img695.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds058.jpg/
> 
> *3) 43R/L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TheWGP

This somehow managed not to get posted before, so here it is: a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 roll 2 sack suit with flat front pants! This is black with chalk stripe. In impeccable condition with ONE flaw: the "lapel" button (the one that is NEVER buttoned and ALWAYS hidden) is missing. Quite a shame... but this is one of the nicest suits I've ever had that wasn't an Oxxford!

This is tagged a *43R *and the measurements bear that out:
Jacket: P2P 23.5" Shoulders 19.5" length 31.5" sleeves 24.5" with 2.5" to let
Pants: Flat front, creases in picture are from hanger. Waist 37" with 4" to let, inseam 30" with 3.25" to let - presently uncuffed, but if you're a 30ish inseam guy you could add 1.5 real cuffs or go for a faux-style cuff of however large you wish - there's enough material to make that happen.

Again, the only issue with this is the missing button. If you REALLY want, I can look around for a replacement - there were two "original 346" 3 roll 2 sack suits in the same size at the same store also - the good 346 - so if you're interested in those I can look again, suits don't move fast at that store. I didn't just buy the other two because it's a "mark 'em up" store - and I KNEW the GF would move but wasn't sure about the 346's.

In consideration of the missing button, which is really a super-minor problem IMO because it's so easily replaced, I'm only asking *$74 shipped for this crackerjack Golden Fleece suit!* One of these sold last year on this very forum for $85+shipping!

Photos are clickable thumbnails, click to enlarge! Any questions or interest or trade proposals, PM me! We can probably work something out!


----------



## TheWGP

haporth said:


> I have a "Golden Fleece" Brooks sack suit in a marked size of 46 reg, gray Glenplaid with a hint of blue and tan, it measures
> shoulders 20.5
> chest 25
> shoulder to cuff 24.5
> length 31, and the pants,
> waist 20
> inside leg 29,
> nice clean condition with no issues ,$70.00 shipped within the US,thanks.
> https://img254.imageshack.us/i/mac001.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/mac002.jpg/


Two inches bigger in the chest and you'd have a buyer! Really would like to find a) a nice navy blazer and b)a nice 3/2 sack in 48L-ish!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

*FOUR REMAINING TARTAN TIES FOR $35, shipped!*

*UNWORN Ben Silver Tie $21, shipped!*

Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition. Prices include shipping in CONUS; I will send single ties in a LARGE paded envelope; two or more ties will be sent boxed with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Payment accepted by any legal means--illegal means considered if harmless and amusing! Personal payPal payment is preferred, though.
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Group A--emblematics and regimentals.*

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties008.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties012.jpg/

1) J. Crew emblematic. NWT. SOLD
2) Brooks Brothers Makers. SOLD
3) Ben Silver. I bought this new, and its never been worn. $25 > 23 > 21

*2) Group B--Tartans I*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties014.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties016.jpg/

1) Centennial tartan; made from Viyella. A lovely narrow tie! $16 > 14 > 12
2) J. August of Harvard Square Viyella tie. Again, lovely and narrow! $16 > 14 > 12
3) Made in Scotland wool tartan tie by Lochcarron. SOLD 
4) Ross tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. SOLD
5) MacArthur tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. SOLD

*3) Group C--Tartans II*

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties018.jpg/

1) Macdonald tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. SOLD
2)Macalpine tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. $14 > 12
3) Mackenzie tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; wool. SOLD
4) Dress Gordon tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; 70/30 cashmere/wool. Some minor marks in knot area, hence just SOLD


----------



## straw sandals

*Barbour Jacket*

Hello all,

I am new to the forum, and have two things that I would like to place on the market. Ideally, I'd like to work out trades for both items, as I am not really certain about their value.

First, I have an original Barbour coat from the mid 1970's. I've dated it based on the fact that it has only one royal warrant on the collar. Plus, the corduroy collar is subtly longer and skinnier than my modern Beaufort. A version of this long, unlined coat was recently produced as the "Barbour Vintage Original". This one, however, is a true vintage piece.

Condition-wise, it's in great shape. It was sitting in a closet for many years and needs a re-waxing for sure. The underarm grommets are falling out. This is probably my fault; I wore it once. Aside from this, it looks like it was never worn at all.

The jacket fits like a 40:

shoulder seam to cuff: 24.5
pit to pit: 22

The second piece is a Brooks Brothers 346 gabardine suit. I think it's gabardine (having never owned any before, I defer to you experts). It's definitely a twill, and, due to its soft feel, perhaps contains traces of something man-made. Maybe it dates to the late 60's? The suit is a mottled brown, is undarted, and I would be proudly wearing it to my next seminar if the shoulders weren't so big that alterations would destroy it. It's tagged a 40R

Here are the measurements:

Jacket
shoulder to cuff: 23.25
pit: 22
length: 31
lapel: 3.25 (at the widest)

Pants:
36W x 30
top to bottom: 41

I've created two albums in my profile, and I hope that you're able to see the pictures. If not, message me.

I would most like to trade for trad suits (I'm a 38 with a 31 waist), but I'd also like shoes (11), hats (7 3/8), or even some beautiful spring and summer ties. If no trades are forthcoming, I'll be open to monetary offers.

Thanks very much,

Dan


----------



## cueoner

TheWGP - sent you a pm re: navy sack in 48L


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

WGP, I've seen enough BB 3/2 sacks missing the top button that I think many of them may have been sold that way.


----------



## crs

Very hefty XL made in USA Lands End rugby shirt, believed to be vintage. Fabric could double as a bath towel, neckline and collar are stout enough for, well, rugby or possibly professional wrestling. $16 shipped CONUS.



















CLAIMED: Brooks Brothers made in USA sportcoat, marked 43R, believed to be silk. Darted but otherwise a very nice jacket for spring. Shoulders 19.5, pits 22 3/4, sleeve 23 5/8, length from bottom of collar 31.5. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Reptilicus

CLAMED Ralph Lauren Chinos. Plain front, no cuffs. W34,L32. Light Brown. Tabbed back right pocket. Gently used. $13 shipped.









Claimed


----------



## Reptilicus

Tommy Bahama (trad looks from non trad maker) 100% Tercel Lyocell size medium. Has a very silk-like hand. Worn and washed only once. Shaped hem on bottom for tucking not a flat hem. No obnoxious Tommy Bahama branding anywhere on shirt exterior. $15 shipped.









CLAIMED


----------



## Reptilicus

*claimed*



Reptilicus said:


> Ralph Lauren Smith Flat Front Tissue Chino. W34, L32. Color: Basic Sand. New. Never worn, never laundered. $30 Shipped.


claimed


----------



## Reptilicus

*claimed*



Reptilicus said:


> J Crew Officers Chino. 3 months old. W34, L32. Button fly. Distressed edges. $25 shipped


claimed


----------



## Ekphrastic

^^I assume that Tercel Lyocell is a synthetic? Nice shirt.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Tencel*

Fromwww.srfabrics.com

Tencel (Lyocell) is the first new fiber in 30 years, and being made of wood pulp cellulose, it is the first new natural fiber in a lot longer than that. The properties and production processes were unique enough for the US Federal Trade Commission to designate tencel as a separate fiber group. Tencel was developed by Tencel, Inc., and Tencel is the registered trademark of Tencel Ltd. (Tencel, Inc. in the US), for lyocell fibers.

Tencel is a manufactured fiber, but it is not synthetic. Tencel begins with cellulose which is processed with a non-toxic, recyclable dissolving agent, most of which is recycled back into the fiber manufacturing process. Tencel can be woven in 100% tencel fabrics (but it still is a bit expensive), or blended with other fibers. Like other natural fibers, tencel is naturally biodegradable. Tencel is yarn dyed and absorbs colors much better than most other fibers, and it is particularly striking in deep tones, taking on a jewel-like appearance. Lyocell can be made into microfibers (very fine fibers), offering depth and body to fabrics combined with luxurious drape. Short staple length fibers give a cotton-like look to fabrics. Long filament fibers give the finished fabric more silk-like qualities. Go figure...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I had a pretty good pair of Pringle black watch golf trousers that were 80% tencel. Can't fault it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

*THREE remaining tartan ties for $25, shipped in CONUS! Two of these are old-school Viyella!*


*Unworn Ben Silver still just $21, shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> Unless otherwise noted, all are in excellent condition. Prices include shipping in CONUS; I will send single ties in a LARGE paded envelope; two or more ties will be sent boxed with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Payment accepted by any legal means--illegal means considered if harmless and amusing! Personal payPal payment is preferred, though.
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Group A--emblematics and regimentals.*
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties008.jpg/
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties012.jpg/
> 
> 1) J. Crew emblematic. NWT. SOLD
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers. SOLD
> 3) Ben Silver. I bought this new, and its never been worn. $25 > 23 > 21
> 
> *2) Group B--Tartans I*
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties014.jpg/
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties016.jpg/
> 
> 1) Centennial tartan; made from Viyella. A lovely narrow tie! $16 > 14 > 12
> 2) J. August of Harvard Square Viyella tie. Again, lovely and narrow! $16 > 14 > 12
> 3) Made in Scotland wool tartan tie by Lochcarron. SOLD
> 4) Ross tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. SOLD
> 5) MacArthur tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland. Wool. SOLD
> 
> *3) Group C--Tartans II*
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/norfolkandties018.jpg/
> 
> 1) Macdonald tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. SOLD
> 2)Macalpine tartan by Lochcarron. Scotland; wool. $14 > 12
> 3) Mackenzie tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; wool. SOLD
> 4) Dress Gordon tartan by The Scotch House. Scotland; 70/30 cashmere/wool. Some minor marks in knot area, hence just SOLD


----------



## a4audi08

*Would like $38 for the jacket SHIPPED CONUS, $14/ea for shirts and $12/ea or both for $20 for ties.*

awesome 3/2, relatively narrow lapels in a lightweight wool - half lined, center vent.

chest: 45'' around pit
sleeves: 25" + 3" extra underneath
length (from top of collar): 31.5"
shoulders: 18.5" 









Brooks Brothers button down shirts
blue and white stripe is 16X33 by BB Makers

gray/blk/white is 15.5 X 34/35 and is non iron









two talbot ties, both 3.75''


----------



## md2377

*Dirty Bucks*

These dirty bucks are made by David Spencer are unworn and listed as size 10D. While 10D is my normal size, I found these to be approximately a half size too large for me. $45 or best offer, including shipping in the USA. Feel free to ask any questions or if you would like additional pictures. Thanks!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Price Reduction - $35 BB 3/2 Sack Blazer 42R*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer. Tagged 42R with patch and flap pockets. Measurements below. Asking $35 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Shoulder 18.5 inches
> Armpit 19.5 inches
> Sleeve 25 inches
> Length (from top of collar) 31.5 inches


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Uber-trad charcoal topcoat; trenchcoat; J. Crew Field Jacket*

My closet culling continues!

All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and any PayPal fees--should you decide to pay in a way that incurs them! 

*OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Sanyo trenchcoat*

A very nice trench, with all the bells and whistles; gun flap, D-rings, proper vent, and lining. This has one button that's snapped, and a tint spot by the flap of one of the pockets--both shown. Otherwise, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $65*

I believe that this is around a 38/40 R, but please see...

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve (underarm from pit to cuff): 15.75
Length (BOC): 46

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats016.jpg/

*This shows the colour MUCH better:*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats017.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats018.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats019.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats020.jpg/

*2) Tradly charcoal topcoat*

This is a lovely and utterly trad. topcoat! It has all of the trad. desiderata--lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hook vent, 3/2 sack build, full lining, and I believe it's canvassed--it easily passes the pinch test! Made for the trad. (and now defunct) men's stores Jank Lang clothiers; this is a lovely dark charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do it justice at all. Apart from some loose stitching by the top of the hook vent in the inside, this is in Excellent condition!

*Asking $65*

*Measurements:*

(I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see measurements.)

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 42

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats005.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats006.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats008.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats011.jpg/

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats015.jpg/

*3) Size M J. Crew Field jacket*

This is a great jacket for Spring! It has its original button-out lining, and is nicely broken in. However, it does have some small tears to the cuffs, shown, hence the low price.

*Asking $30*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 20.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Length (BOC) 31.5

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats001.jpg/

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats002.jpg/

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats003.jpg/


----------



## 116

*Harris Tweed Blazers*

4 Harris Tweed Blazers. All are in good condition. All are on ebay. Lots of pictures. *I will accept lower priced offers from forum members. Just PM*


----------



## Reptilicus

*All Shirts $12 shipped*

Brooks Brothers long sleeve Performance Pplo. Size Medium, Sleeve 34. Only worn once or twice at most. Color: Burgandy.








Brooks Brothers Short Sleeve Performance Polo. Size Medium. Color:Brown Minimal wear, like new condition.








CLAIMED Brooks Brothers summer weight all cotton button-down. Size Medium. Sleeve 34. THIS IS NOT A NO-IRON SHIRT. New, never worn, never laundered.







CLAIMED
CLAIMED Nautica Rugby shirt. Size Medium. Sleeve 34. New, never worn, never laundered.







CLAIMED
Nautica Polo. Size Medium. Navy with Orange. New, never worn, never laundered.








Tommy Hilfiger polo. Size Large. Navy/white stripe. Very gently used.








CLAIMED Eddie Bauer Polo. Navy with White/tan split stripe. Size Medium. New, never worn. I believe it has been laundered.







CLAIMED


----------



## WindsorNot

Well bummer. I was too hopeful. I scammed these a week or so ago thinking I could cram my size 7E foot into a size 7D. No such luck. I have these Alden shell cordovan tassel loafers size 7D available. Looking to trade for some Aldens in size 7E ideally, but will take other offers. I'm a size 38S and 7E for shoes if you have anything to trade. Please private message so as not to clog the thread.


----------



## brozek

*Madras Purcells - 12*

***These are sold (and shipped) - thanks!***

Any interest in a pair of patch madras Jack Purcells in 12? They've only been worn a half-dozen times, so they're in excellent condition. I assume shipping will be around $8-10 for these, so maybe $25 including shipping? Thanks!


----------



## allan

brozek said:


> Any interest in a pair of patch madras Jack Purcells in 12? They've only been worn a half-dozen times, so they're in excellent condition. I assume shipping will be around $8-10 for these, so maybe $25 including shipping? Thanks!


Wow! Love 'em! Too bad they aren't even close to my size.

I just went to the Converse web site to see if these are still made... no. I'm sorry I missed them when they were available. If anyone can dig 'em and can use them, grab them now, you may not get another chance.

- Allan


----------



## brozek

*Carroll & Co wool/angora sweater, size 42*

I realize it's way outside the proper season for a sweater like this, so it's priced accordingly. Carroll & Co doesn't make the wool/angora Scottish sweater anymore, but if I remember right, retail was around $250. I'd like $35 shipped for it (in other words, just enough to make my paypal balance high enough for a pair of gray Jack Purcells! :icon_smile_wink.

Measurements (Size 42):
Length 27"
Armpit-to-Armpit 22.5"
Sleeve 34"


----------



## crs

Three J.Press Presstige lighter-than-navy 3/2 sack sportcoats, 50 percent wool and 50 linen, fabric by Magee of Ireland, jackets made in USA. Can't tell if these are new or not (third one has white buttons instead of blue, interior labels are not in the same spots on each jacket), but it would be odd to find three nearly identical J.Press jackets in one thrift shop at least an hour's drive from the nearest J.Press store. Believed to be these $595 jackets currently for sale on J.Press website:

https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?ix=3

These were a tad more than usual thrift store prices, so $70 each shipped CONUS, but I believe they are extraordinary value for that price.

No. 1 is shoulders 18.75, pits 23, L sleeve 24.75, R sleeve 25 1/8, length from bottom of collar 32.



















CLAIMED: No. 2 is shoulders 19, pits 23.25, L sleeve 24.75, R sleeve 25.5, length from bottom of collar 30.5.










No. 3 is shoulders 18, pits 22.5, L sleeve 22 3/8, R sleeve 22 3/8, length from bottom of collar 30.75.


----------



## Luftvier

*Size 8D Burgundy Shell PTBs and 9.5 C Black Shell Longwings*

*
Burgundy Shell PTBs - CLAIMED*
There's a pair of burgundy shell PTBs at my local thrift. - Made in USA.

I've never heard of the maker before, but the uppers look great. Look like they've had the lifts replaced once.

I would have picked them up, but they're an 8D - I am not too sure how common that is 'round these parts. No pic b/c I didn't have my camera.

The just need trees and a brush. Soles have only 10% wear.

*
Black Florsheim Shell Longwings*
I have given up the battle.

As much as I wanted these to fit me, they are simply too narrow. My loss, your gain.

These are the listing pictures from the eBay auction:

















These look like they have been resoled at some point, as there's no double row of nails on the heel - but that makes for safer walking. V-cleat still intact.

The soles still have plenty of wear and the shell is without scuffs or scratches, as far as I could see.

I've worn these twice. Whoever owned these before me tried to polish them with wax, which I've done my best to remove.

As you can see, the stitching around the back of the heel is coming undone, but that's a simple fix for a cobbler.

They will likely fit a 9 D without issue.

I am looking to cover my costs on these -- $45.00 if you're interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Considerable price drops!*

Price drops! I'd really like to find these new homes to mail them to on Monday, so lower offers are very welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> My closet culling continues!
> 
> All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and any PayPal fees--should you decide to pay in a way that incurs them!
> 
> *OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Sanyo trenchcoat*
> 
> A very nice trench, with all the bells and whistles; gun flap, D-rings, proper vent, and lining. This has one button that's snapped, and a tint spot by the flap of one of the pockets--both shown. Otherwise, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $45*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 38/40 R, but please see...
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve (underarm from pit to cuff): 15.75
> Length (BOC): 46
> 
> https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats016.jpg/
> 
> *This shows the colour MUCH better:*
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats017.jpg/
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats018.jpg/
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats019.jpg/
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats020.jpg/
> 
> *2) Tradly charcoal topcoat*
> 
> This is a lovely and utterly trad. topcoat! It has all of the trad. desiderata--lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hook vent, 3/2 sack build, full lining, and I believe it's canvassed--it easily passes the pinch test! Made for the trad. (and now defunct) men's stores Jank Lang clothiers; this is a lovely dark charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do it justice at all. Apart from some loose stitching by the top of the hook vent in the inside, this is in Excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $50*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> (I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see measurements.)
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 18
> Length (BOC): 42
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats005.jpg/
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats006.jpg/
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats008.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats011.jpg/
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats015.jpg/
> 
> *3) Size M J. Crew Field jacket*
> 
> This is a great jacket for Spring! It has its original button-out lining, and is nicely broken in. However, it does have some small tears to the cuffs, shown, hence the low price.
> 
> *Asking $30*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 20.5
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length (BOC) 31.5
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats001.jpg/
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats002.jpg/
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats003.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE!c. 44R/L Bespoke canvassed jackets from Giliberto of NY*

I have some lovely bespoke jackets by Giliberto of NY to pass on! And, yes, some are FREE--details below!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

The following five jackets are all very close in size as they were made for the same chap, although I've noted meaurements individually below. I believe that all are fully canvassed--including, oddly, the seersucker! They're all fully lined, and none are vented. None have working cuffs--which is a good thing, as this means that the sleeves could easily be altered to fit. Unless otherwise noted, all are (conservatively) in Very Good condition; any minor flaws are noted. The prices don't represent their quality at all--they just represent my wife's desire for my closets to be thinned--and thinned quickly! 

Information on Giliberto can be found here:

https://www.gilibertodesigns.com/index.htm

I would be very happy to make a very good deal with anyone who'd like all five!

All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; if you'd like two or more priced jackets I'll insure them at my own expense. 
PayPal is preferred--no extra charge! 

*And the FREE jackets? They're the last two--one free with each of the first two jackets purchased! And, yes, you do get both if you buy the first two jackets together!*

*1) Blackwatch jacket*

This is gorgeous! The colours of the plaid are lovely, and the jacket is in lovely condition. It does need a dry clean to remove some minor, er, marks (shown) but these are surface marks only, NOT ingrained, and would come out easily with the first dry cleaning.

*Asking $45*

Measurements:

Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 19.5
Length (BOC): 31.75

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/giliberto001.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/giliberto002.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/giliberto003.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/giliberto004.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/giliberto005.jpg/

*2) Mini houndstooth.*

I wish that this fit me! It's a gorgeous jacket, with beautiful vibrant peacocky colours. Oddly, the two front buttons are mismatched, subtly--but this seems to be deliberate as the thread on both is identical, as is the stitching. Perhaps an inside joke to communicate bespoke?

*Asking $45*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31 9/16

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/giliberto025.jpg/

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/giliberto026.jpg/

https://img504.imageshack.us/i/giliberto027.jpg/

https://img90.imageshack.us/i/giliberto028.jpg/

*3) Classic herringbone tweed!*

Now THIS is a beauty! A gorgeously heavy tweed comparable to, if not better than, Harris, this is simply a lovely jacket. It shows some minor wear by one of the interior pockets, othewise this is in Excellent condition. I love this!

*Asking $50*

Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/giliberto006.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/giliberto007.jpg/

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/giliberto009.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/giliberto010.jpg/



The following two jackets are FREE with another purchase! Why? Well, I'm incredibly generous, and have a deep and abiding streak of pure unadulterated altruism.... Plus, these jackets have minor flaws, and so I'd hesitate to sell them.

*4) Houndstooth with overcheck.*

This is a gorgeous jacket--the colours are lovely, and it's in great condition... Except that it's suffered from an amateur repair to one of its lapels at some point. This could be easily fixed, but it is there. Any why the heck would you fix a bespoke jacket yourself, if you're wearing bespoke?

*FREE*

Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 32

https://img406.imageshack.us/i/giliberto011.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/giliberto013.jpg/

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/giliberto012.jpg/

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/giliberto029.jpg/

*5) Seersucker*

Weirdly, this seems canvassed too! No marks, stains, tears or bizarre repairs; it's just an older jacket, and so suitable for casual use only.

*FREE *

Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 24.5 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 29.25
Length: 31.75

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/giliberto021.jpg/

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/giliberto022.jpg/

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/giliberto023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*PRICE DROPS!*

*Please PM with interest--and offers are always welcome!*

*1) Sterling cufflinks.*

I bought these new in 2000, and wore them maybe once or twice. They're English, hallmarked from 2000--and feature the English silver hallmark for 2000 in red enamel on the front. They could do with a polish, as they've been sitting in a draw from the past decade!

*Asking 35 or offers. *

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/walletlinksbrolly010.jpg/

*2) Barbour pin.*

You know you want one!

*$5 shipped*,* payment by PayPal Personal only*.

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/walletlinksbrolly011.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. jackets! Incl. 3/2 cord sack, Irish tweed, and Harris tweed!*

Four very trad jackets!

All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, and shipping is at cost. Payment by PayPal is preferred, especially by the usual preferred method; cash, checks, any all other means of asset transfer acceptable, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Trad. Polo 3/2 cord jacket*

This shows that Ralph can do it if he tries! This is a lovely 3/2 sack in rich chocolate brown cord; it also has a hook vent, and natural shoulders. It's fully lined and in excellent condition, with no fading, wear, or marks; the slightly washed out appearance is owed to my poor photography skills!
*
Asking $35*

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/giliberto030.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/giliberto031.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/giliberto032.jpg/

Hook vent:

https://img89.imageshack.us/i/giliberto033.jpg/

*2) Princeton Clothing Co. herringbone tweed*

This is gorgeous, and I wish that it fit me! It's a lovely, lovely Spring-suitable shade of subtle green herringbone, and has a beautiful complementary dark green lining--it's half-lined. It has a single vent, patch pockets, and football buttons. And it was made for the very trad. Princeton Clothing Co.! It'sin excellent condition. Seriously, you want this one!

*Asking $40*

Measurements:

It's hand-tagged a 46 on the interior label, but I believe that it fits more like a 44. But please see...

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 31

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/giliberto034.jpg/

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/giliberto035.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto041.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/giliberto040.jpg/

*3) Made in Ireland of Irish tweed*

This is a lovely Irish multicoloured herringbone that could only be Irish Tweed; it's too hued to be Harris! This jacket was made in Ireland, and is fully lined. It has two small weakness in the fabric which i only fund on my second and third inspections, respectively; one by the fold of the collar at the top of the left lapel, and one by the shoulder at the back. Hence the low price fro an Irish Irish tweed! These are both easy fixes, though.

*Asking $25*

Measurements

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 18

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/giliberto042.jpg/

https://img113.imageshack.us/i/giliberto048.jpg/

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/giliberto047.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/giliberto049.jpg/

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/giliberto050.jpg/

*4) My favourite Harris basketweave--with patch pockets!*

Usually, basketweave is my least favourite of the Harris weaves, but this one is extremely appealing for some reason. This has lovely football buttons with some minor patina, a single vent, full lining, and those ever desirable patch pockets! It's in excellent condition. 
*
Asking $40*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.25

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/giliberto051.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/giliberto052.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/giliberto053.jpg/

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/giliberto055.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Willis & Gieger plaid shirt--with elbow patches!*

This is a great shirt, from the venerable firm of Willis & Gieger. It's reinforced at the collar and the cuffs, and has elbow patches! Like most W&G products, this will last for years. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $30 shipped in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome. *As always, offers are very welcome!* 

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto056.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/giliberto057.jpg/

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/giliberto059.jpg/


----------



## allan

*Harris 3/2 sack*

Time for me to contribute a few pieces. Here's the first.

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, two vents. I bought it here last year. Very nice, but I haven't worn it, so I might as well let someone else have it. No maker's label and no size tag -- probably around 40S. See the measurements:

18 1/2" across shoulders
29 1/2" length from bottom of collar
23 1/2" sleeve from shoulder
21 1/2" chest underarm to underarm
21 1/2" waist at second button

$30 shipped in the US. Please PM.

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/backaj.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/insidehb.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/labelju.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/detailr.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

two BB shirts from
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Forum/showpost.php?p=1087828&postcount=8291

are taken.

jacket and ties still available.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've had most of these listed in Sales Forum for a while, but I've just added the shell PTBs, so I'm posting them here as well.

Alden black shell PTBs. Size is 10.5 C. Worn a handful of times, they are in excellent condition. The only blemish of note is a scuff at the heel of the left shoe. It is clearly seen in the picture of the heels. Retail is $595, asking $225 shipped CONUS.

ADDITIONAL ALDEN PTB PICS HERE: https://yfrog.com/jyaldenptb4jx
https://img682.imageshack.us/i/aldenptb.jpg/
https://img177.imageshack.us/i/aldenptb2.jpg/

These are all still available:

*TAKE $15 NOW $30 OFF ANY PAIR*

*Additional pictures of any of the shoes are available on request.*

NIB, with bags, Allen Edmonds Cornell monk straps. These are a hard to find size 7 C. Fantastic leather with Vibram soles, the color is Chili. Perfect wet weather shoes and great looking with jeans. Asking $135 shipped CONUS.

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/aecornell.jpg/

NOS Willis & Geiger " Brothel Creeper" tan suede chukka boots. They are in pristine, unworn condition. The size is marked 8.5 F. I initially thought the F indicated UK sizing, but now that I've been able to compare them to a pair of US 9s, I think they are a US 8.5 with an average to wide width. The boots are made in Canada. Asking $135 shipped CONUS.

From 1998 W&G Catalogue
https://img62.imageshack.us/i/brothelcreeper.jpg/
Actual Boots for Sale
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/wg5.jpg/

Alden 911, medallion brogued cap toes in burnished tan. size 13 E. I wore these only a couple of times. Retail is near $400 and I'm asking $185 shipped CONUS. No nicks or tears, the only *minor* marks are near the heel area.

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/alden.jpg/

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/alden1.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/alden3.jpg/


----------



## frosejr

*suits, sportcoats: HSM, Mani, Boss*

I know some of this stuff is non-trad, but I thought I would post it here anyway in case someone goes fashion once in a while.

This is my first sales post here, but I have been selling on ebay for almost 12 years with 100% feedback currently, and a feedback total of over 4500.

I have carefully inspected all of these items and cannot see any flaws unless noted. If you see something I missed when you receive it, please let me know ASAP and we'll resolve it to your satisfaction. I am careful to only offer things for sale that I would wear myself.

All prices are postage paid in the United States. Outside of US, please PM me for shipping costs.

*Please PM me if you have any questions!*

Here's what I have:

*Classic navy pinstripe Hart Schaffner and Marx suit - tagged 44L*

Asking $75

The best picture to get a sense of the pattern is the fourth one.

Coat:
Shoulders - 20.5"
Chest - 20"
Length from back of collar to hem - 34"
Arm length - 24.5" with 2" to let out

Pants:
Waist - 19.5"
Inseam - 30"
Outseam - 43"
Width at hem - 10"
No cuffs - 1.5" to let out

*Hugo Boss suit - brown and black pattern - tagged 44R*

Asking $75

The first picture is the best to give you a sense of the coloring; the fourth and fifth are best to show you the texture of the pattern.

Coat:
Shoulders - 21"
Chest pit to pit - 20"
Length back of collar to hem - 32"
Sleeve - 24.5" with 2" to let out
Vents - none

Pants:
Waist - 19.5"
Inseam - 30"
Outseam - 42"
Width at hem - 9"
Cuffed - 1" to let out

*Mani by Giorgio Armani jacket - black with faint white throughout - no size tag* (there is a tag in one breast pocket but it can no longer be read)

Asking $25

The fabric area to the left of the lining in the label shot is the best example of the appearance of the fabric.

There are three very small holes in the lining that are circled in the picture below.

The shine on the lapels in the photo is because of my flash, not the jacket. This is a very nice looking jacket.

Shoulders - 20.5"
Chest pit to pit - 20"
Length back of collar to hem - 32"
Sleeve - 24.5" with 2" to let out
Vents - none

The black circles in the lower right corner of this picture show you where the holes are.

*Hart, Schaffner and Marx sportcoat - burnt orange with green pattern - tagged 46L*

Asking $45

I could not find a materials tag, but this feels like a silk/wool blend. This is a spring/summer/fall weight. It feels and drapes very nicely.

There is a pen mark next to the label, which you can see in the second picture. The ripple to the left of the pen mark is not a tear or pull, just a ripple in the lining because of the way it was laying when I took the picture.

The best picture to get a sense of the colors is the one showing the label.

Shoulders - 19.5"
Chest - 19.75"
Length from back of collar to hem - 33"
Sleeve length - 26" with 2" to let out
Vents - one, centered


----------



## Reptilicus

Gorgeous shoes, and none of them fit me. Looking for a 9.5 or 10 in a C width.


----------



## jfkemd

*OCBD--BB*

not sure what era this is from.
collar is unlined
size is as noted.
no flaws, snags or fraying
$15
CONUS only


----------



## Trip English

^ How interesting. How bizarre.

I'd be interested in knowing about this fella. My understanding was that Slim Fit came along after the collars gained their linings. I obviously have my timeline all goofed up unless this is some sort of prototype!


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

*Camp Shirts*

Hello all I am in the process of converting my closet to summer and storing away the winter things. While doing this I came to find out that I have quite a few camp shirts(convertible collar) short sleeved in plain colors black white yellow and blue, one long sleeved in a x-mass looking plaid.(red & green). size XL and Large, really full cut. New without tags. I would like to get rid of these shirts. I will let the whole lot go for $20.00 shipped in the USA. Please PM me with questions.

Sorry I added the size. The convertible collar has the top button underneath the collar


----------



## Pentheos

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Hello all I am in the process of converting my closet to summer and storing away the winter things. While doing this I came to find out that I have quite a few camp shirts(convertible collar) short sleeved in plain colors black white yellow and blue, one long sleeved in a x-mass looking plaid.(red & green). New without tags. I would like to get rid of these shirts. I will let the whole lot go for $20.00 shipped in the USA. Please PM me with questions.


It'd help if you posted a size and tell me what a convertible collar is.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've given up on the hope that I can wear these, they are cut just a little too big for my comfort--I'm really a 15 neck.

Brooks Brothers and Lands End OCBDs (and a couple point collars). All 15.5/32 and must iron.

$18 apiece, or add $12 for a second, and $10 per additional.

The bottom BB is an older vintage and the collar is definitely unlined. 









The bottom shirt and middle shirt each have a spot at the bottom of the pocket (link to pictures provided). Top shirt is a point collar. 








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/46e7e78b.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d7a9adc4.jpg

Patterned shirts: (tattersall LE is a point collar)









H. H. Brown boat shoes 9N.

I found these and a pair of sperrys in the same size and got these only because they were clearly of a better quality. But they were not a proper fit for me: 9N shoes on 8.5D feet just didn't feel right after all. Removable inserts and good quality chromexel leather.

$30 conus.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Tie Bar Pock*










A couple pocket squares from the TieBar that I can't use
They are both woven silk.

1. Blue + white diamond/circle pattern

2. Gold+Navy paisley

$7 each ppd


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Another to add:

LE pink seersucker short sleeved BD sized S (14-14.5).

Also $18.


----------



## jfkemd

*shirt sold*

BB OCBD sold


jfkemd said:


> not sure what era this is from.
> collar is unlined
> size is as noted.
> no flaws, snags or fraying
> $15
> CONUS only


----------



## crs

The first two of those J.Press linen/wool sack jackets have been claimed, but No. 3 remains available.


----------



## Caesars0331

My first go at this, so.....

Undarted 3/2 Harris Herringbone Tweed made by Cable Car Clothiers 

Shoulders = 17"
Pits = 21"
Sleeve = 23.5"
Length = 30.5"

Unmarked, but I wear a 43/42 and this jacket is tight and short on me, so maybe a 40? Smaller?

Appears to be in great condition, although lapel needs to be pressed.

$30 shipped


----------



## Caesars0331

LL Bean Shirt

16 x 32

Nice shirt, but slight fraying on sleeve cuff. (See pic)

$12


----------



## Caesars0331

Brooks Brothers Shirt
16 x 35

Nice shirt, stain on bottom (would be concealed in trousers)

Collar stays not included

$20, shipped.


----------



## Caesars0331

I should also add that for the above 3 items, I would be willing to trade them for items of the same type/condition in my size

42/43 R

16.5/34

12C/12D

Thanks for looking.


----------



## maximar

*Alden 9751 Black LWB 8.5E*

Just purchased these used and unfortunately, they're too big! 
Asking $295 shipped CONUS via USPS Priority.

I will trade for similar Aldens in size 8 or 8E. If you have an AE Macneil in Black shell 9E or EEE will also consider.

Please try on a similar Alden pair for yourself before considering. Alden sizing is not your ordinary. These feel like a 10d/10E to me.

https://yfrog.com/0kdsc05717uj


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've had most of these listed in Sales Forum for a while, but I've just added the shell PTBs, so I'm posting them here as well.

Alden black shell PTBs. Size is 10.5 C. Worn a handful of times, they are in excellent condition. The only blemish of note is a scuff at the heel of the left shoe. It is clearly seen in the picture of the heels. Retail is $595, asking $225 *NOW $195* shipped CONUS.

ADDITIONAL ALDEN PTB PICS HERE: https://yfrog.com/jyaldenptb4jx
[/URL]


----------



## AlanC

Yet another markdown on these spring wardrobe staples.

Now only *$35 for the pair*!



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* OCBDs
> Gorgeous spring colors
> 16.5 x 32 -- Made in USA
> Perfect condition, name on bottom inside of placket for laundry purposes
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS for the pair, Paypal Personal please


----------



## AlanC

*The Nicest Khakis You'll Ever Own*

*Oxxford*--yes, Oxxford--khakis
Hand measures to: 39" x 27.5" (with 1.75" cuffs)
No tagged size, seem to be a special order.

*Alteration potential:* These could work for at least a *36 waist* due to the lack of material taken in at the waist (see pic).

No pleats, although they do have the Oxxford 'darts' on the front (this is standard for Oxxford non-pleated trousers)

These are made the exact same way as Oxxford's suit trousers, really, really nice. They likely retailed for $500+ (probably quite a bit of +).

Put these in your closet for $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal.

Be the only one on your block to have a pair!


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

https://s740.photobucket.com/albums/xx41/pinkgreenpolo/?action=view&current=363547699_tp.jpg
this is one of the shirts that I have posted that I would like to sell. Please PM me with questions. All shirts are Polo Ralph Lauren and size large or x-large.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Away!*

I'm going to be out of town for the next week with sporadic Internet access, but please be assured that I'll answer any PMs immediately upon my return! :icon_smile:


----------



## TheWGP

^ I have a VERY similar pair to this available, in 38 waist x 28.5 inseam" with maybe 1/2 inch turned up to let out. They're amazing pants! Seriously, pick them up, somebody!

Sadly, these AlanC has posted would fit me, but not, alas, the ones I have!


----------



## allan

*Oxxford jacket*

Speaking of Oxxford, here's a fine Oxxford jacket. Two-button, lightly darted but hangs straight like a sack, very little waist suppression -- see measurements.

Canvassed, apparently -- passes the pinch test. Fine quality, as you'd expect. Sadly, too long for me.

18 1/2" across shoulders
31" length from bottom of collar
23" sleeve
21" chest, underarm to underarm
20" waist at second button

$50 shipped in the US. Please PM. Thanks!

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/frontiz.jpg/
https://img144.imageshack.us/i/backui.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/insidei.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/labelu.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/detaili.jpg/


----------



## Marcc237

allan said:


> Speaking of Oxxford, here's a fine Oxxford jacket. Two-button, lightly darted but hangs straight like a sack, very little waist suppression -- see measurements.
> 
> Canvassed, apparently -- passes the pinch test. Fine quality, as you'd expect. Sadly, too long for me.
> 
> 18 1/2" across shoulders
> 31" length from bottom of collar
> 23" sleeve
> 21" chest, underarm to underarm
> 20" waist at second button
> 
> $50 shipped in the US. Please PM. Thanks!


All Oxxford are full floating canvas and are among the best manufactured garments in the world.


----------



## TheWGP

How about some DROPS? Also, the GF suit is sold!


TheWGP said:


> I've been meaning to post this stuff for a few days - so here it is!
> 
> *I would love to trade with you! *I even prefer trades to $ sales, but will of course accept $. PM me and we can certainly work something out! That applies to multi-item orders - some savings can be arranged for packages!
> 
> All prices include shipping in the lower 48 states - I will ship elsewhere, we just need to discuss the cost and make sure we're on the same page. Payment is via PayPal - Paypal Personal is appreciated, but not required, since if you fund from bank account or Paypal balance, NEITHER of us has any fees!
> 
> Any questions? Feel free to PM me. All pictures are clickable thumbnails - click them to see the larger photo!
> 
> First off, Bills shorts TRADED
> 2) Brooks Brothers 100% linen shorts - 34 waist. Great for summer, great to pair with the above Bill's shorts for a nice wardrobe! *$25>>>$20*
> 
> 
> 3) Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Great tie - you know it! *$21 shipped, or $35 for BOTH RT BoC ties!>>>$17 shipped, $25 for BOTH!*
> 
> 
> 4) The other Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Still a great tie... just takes some character to wear! :icon_smile: *$19 shipped, or $35 for BOTH RT BoC ties!>>>$15 shipped, $25 for BOTH!*
> 
> 
> 5)Brooks Brothers Country Club seersucker trousers - blue & white stripe - nifty pants! GREAT for summer! Tagged W32, BUT measure W34 with 2" to let, 30 inseam, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up inside to let. *$26 shipped>>>$20 SHIPPED!*
> 
> 
> 6) Izod by Lacoste sweater - size XL. P2P 26ish, length 27ish, VERY hard to measure. I would call it a standard XL, maybe on the large side a bit. I may keep this myself if nobody is interested, but my wife says it's ugly, so... *$30 shipped>>>25 shipped*
> 
> 
> 7)Brooks Brothers MUST IRON 17.5/34 Made in USA, Fabric imported from Italy shirt. 2-button cuffs, point collar, blue with white/fine blue stripes. Awesome shirt - made in USA! MUST IRON! *$25 shipped>>>20 SHIPPED*
> 
> 
> 8) Izod Lacoste polo, navy/dark blue. Size L. P2P 20"ish, length 28.5"ish. *SOLD*
> 
> 9) Izod Lacoste polo, red. Size "Gran Patron" meant XL.*TRADED*
> 
> 10) Izod Lacoste polo BLINDING yellow. This one is even a little more vintage than the others - *SOLD*
> 
> 11) Lacoste (no Izod) BRIGHT red polo. Size 5. SOLD
> 
> 12)Brooks Brothers navy/white houndstooth polo, size L. P2P 24" length 28". Flexible sizing! I have a similar polo in XL and love it. *$24>>>>15 shipped!*
> 
> 
> 13) Vineyard Vines polo, pink and white stripes. NEWLY AVAILABLE AGAIN! SIZE S! Grab it for just $20 shipped!
> 
> 14) LL Bean Made in Norway, 80% wool 20% rayon sweater - SOLD
> 
> 15) Not trad per se, but it's a button down, but I only have two items left total... and it's great for summer! Ermenegildo Zegna 100% linen sport shirt, orange with plaidish? design. HIDDEN button-down - photo shows buttons for collar points. Size Large, made in Italy. *$23 shipped>>>18 shipped*
> 
> 
> 16) Ermenegildo Zegna 100% cotton Made in Italy blue "plaid design" hidden button-down shirt. Size M. SOLD


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A couple pocket squares from the TieBar that I can't use
They are both woven silk.

1. Blue + white diamond/circle pattern

2. Gold+Navy paisley

$6 each ppd


----------



## AlanC

*Brooks Brothers* OCBD
Tagged size: 17 x 33
*Old Label*--they don't make these anymore!

There is a name on the inside bottom placket for laundry purposes.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal


----------



## swb120

Lovely surcingle belt with nautical needlepoint. Leatherman Co. - made in USA. Marked 36. Belt like new, brass and beltholes show normal use. Asking *$18 shipped* (+2 west of Chicago).


----------



## swb120

*Peal for Brooks Bros. (made by C&J) brown captoes w/brogueing, sz. 10D*

Nice pair of Peal for Brooks Brothers brown captoes with brogueing, made by C&J, in size 10D (US size). Leather uppers in good condition, slight marks on right captoe (see photos), insoles show wear, but are in fine shape. Needs new soles and heels (hole in one sole, heels worn down on one side).

Asking *$40 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img3915d.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img3916mv.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img3917ra.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*4/20 New Price: Vintage NOS shell cordovan longwings, Walker Shoes, 9.5D - NEW PHOTOS*

NEW PHOTOS ADDED. Also, price reduced to $200, because of slight imperfection in stitching on one shoe. I missed it before, it is is barely noticeable (and only then, b/c shoes & threads not polished/same color - once polished, no one will see this at all). See the photo for closeup of the stitching.

Up for sale is a pair of vintage new old stock shell cordovan longwings, burgundy color, made by "Walker Shoes for Men." Never worn. Cordovan, soles, everything in perfect condition. Missing the heel of the leather insoles (easily added), but the leather footbed is in perfect condition. Size 9.5D.

Beautiful old longwings. Don't pay $600 at O'Connells! Asking *$200 shipped* (if paying by non-personal payment paypal, add $10). New price is because of slight imperfection is stitching (see photo - not perceptible).

Photos:

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img3888e.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3885y.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img3884pj.jpg/

Slight imperfection in stitching:
https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3891a.jpg/


----------



## crs

BB black shell tassel loafers, 9.5 A. Uppers and soles are good, needs reheeling (chunk of heel missing in one on left) and lining is pretty beat. $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Nice lot of shirts today. All excellent condition.

Gitman Bros. for J. Parker finest imported 2x2 cotton oxfords. *15 1/2-35 *(on top) and *16-35*.

The color of these is natural white, and they are beautiful, very well made shirts.
$26 each shipped conus.


Brooks Brothers *15 1/2-R*. (Sleeve is about 34. I will measure exactly if you aren't familiar with their sizing.)
$20 shipped.


Lands' End coral roll-your-sleeves-up-and-button-'em shirt. *L 16-16 1/2*.

Straight tails, open gussets. Wish it fit me.
$20 shipped.


Lands' End 100% cotton seafoam poplin slacks. *34 regular*. 
Outseam and inseam: 38" & 27". (Figure them at 34x32.)

(Not sure the color comes through in the pictures, and I included a picture to show two small spots that my guess has it will easily come out but are hardly visible. Otherwise, these pants are like-new.)
$24 shipped.


I also have a larger size Brooks Brothers navy hopsack blazer to post later when measurements are taken.


----------



## crs

Get in touch with your inner Del Boca Vista resident with these Bally Pompano loafers, 11.5 narrow. These appear to be virgins (perhaps felt up in the back seat once or twice). $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## crs

Brooks Brothers 3/2 silk sack, light blue and ecru, made in USA, marked 43R. I measure shoulders 19, pits 23.25, right sleeve 23.5, left sleeve 24, length from bottom of collar 31. Nice spring jacket. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TheWGP

crs said:


> BB black shell tassel loafers, 9.5 A. Uppers and soles are good, needs reheeling (chunk of heel missing in one on left) and lining is pretty beat. $30 shipped CONUS.


Are you freaking kidding me? The "heel-grab" leather area is in awesome shape, it's just the lining that's problematic... these are one stop at B.Nelson's away from being amazing IMO! One of the best shell deals I've ever seen... now c'mon, you have a size 11D-11E hidden somewhere don't you? :devil:


----------



## Caesars0331

Drop to $15 shipped



Caesars0331 said:


> Brooks Brothers Shirt
> 16 x 35
> 
> Nice shirt, stain on bottom (would be concealed in trousers)
> 
> Collar stays not included
> 
> $20 , shipped.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

^
Made in Jamaica? Never seen that! What era was that from?


----------



## Pentheos

Hey people,

Aside from a NWT Filson 257 and a NWT pair of Bills, I haven't bought much lately on the list. So again:

48L (looking for a black / white / gray Harris Tweed and a strictly-Trad navy blazer)

OCBDs in 18x36

surcingle belts in 40"-42" inch range

and 12eee (or 13d) shoes, especially shell loafers, gunboats (brown or shell)

ALWAYS looking for Bills in 40", unhemmed or at least 33" inseam

Thanks, P.

(thrifting sucks here in Berkeley, unless you want to buy some truly foul clothes)


----------



## Caesars0331

My Pet said:


> ^
> Made in Jamaica? Never seen that! What era was that from?


I'm not sure. I would be interested in knowing, as well.


----------



## TheWGP

Pentheos said:


> Hey people,
> 
> 48L (looking for a black / white / gray Harris Tweed and a strictly-Trad navy blazer)
> 
> OCBDs in 18x36
> 
> surcingle belts in 40"-42" inch range
> 
> and 12eee (or 13d) shoes, especially shell loafers, gunboats (brown or shell)
> 
> ALWAYS looking for Bills in 40", unhemmed or at least 33" inseam
> 
> Thanks, P.
> 
> (thrifting sucks here in Berkeley, unless you want to buy some truly foul clothes)


Crap, I think you're my body AND list double... except I wear 11D-11E shoes with 30"+ inseam, and a 17.5 inch neck! Looking for essentially everything you are... except I grabbed a navy blazer here on the exchange! :icon_smile_wink: Maybe the thrifting gods will reward you with the first Harris Tweed.


----------



## Pentheos

TheWGP said:


> Crap, I think you're my body AND list double... except I wear 11D-11E shoes with 30"+ inseam, and a 17.5 inch neck! Looking for essentially everything you are... except I grabbed a navy blazer here on the exchange! :icon_smile_wink: Maybe the thrifting gods will reward you with the first Harris Tweed.


Well, you know what they say about the size of a man's feet...


----------



## Cardinals5

My Pet said:


> ^
> Made in Jamaica? Never seen that! What era was that from?


Mid-1990s, IIRC - I see them pretty often when thrifting. If my reading of BB labels is correct, the chronological order was something like USA-HK-Jamaica-China/Malaysia.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Help me make room in my closet y'all. Make offers on any combination of these, please.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> I've given up on the hope that I can wear these, they are cut just a little too big for my comfort--I'm really a 15 neck.
> 
> Brooks Brothers and Lands End OCBDs (and a couple point collars). All 15.5/32 and must iron.
> 
> $18 apiece, or add $12 for a second, and $10 per additional.
> 
> The bottom BB is an older vintage and the collar is definitely unlined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom shirt and middle shirt each have a spot at the bottom of the pocket (link to pictures provided). Top shirt is a point collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/46e7e78b.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d7a9adc4.jpg
> 
> Patterned shirts: (tattersall LE is a point collar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H. H. Brown boat shoes 9N.
> 
> I found these and a pair of sperrys in the same size and got these only because they were clearly of a better quality. But they were not a proper fit for me: 9N shoes on 8.5D feet just didn't feel right after all. Removable inserts and good quality chromexel leather.
> 
> $30 conus.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Pentheos said:


> ALWAYS looking for Bills in 40", unhemmed or at least 33" inseam


really?
I've come across at least 3 pairs (M1P) in 40 the past week.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Cardinals5 said:


> Mid-1990s, IIRC - I see them pretty often when thrifting. If my reading of BB labels is correct, the chronological order was something like USA-HK-Jamaica-China/Malaysia.


Interesting... thanks for the clarity!


----------



## frosejr

Does anybody ever see anything for big guys? I found a 50XL Chaps blazer last weekend, but that's about it for a while.


----------



## TheWGP

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> really?
> I've come across at least 3 pairs (M1P) in 40 the past week.


For sale/trade? :icon_smile_big: There's a good contingent of us around that size, some of whom care about pleats and some of whom (myself included) do not. Myself, I've now seen Bills poplins, twills, chamois, and even shorts in the wild - but no bullard field pants!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Brooks Brothers navy hopsack blazer I mentioned earlier:

Will need a dry clean to press and freshen. Wear visible on cuff points only. 
$30 shipped conus.

Shoulders: 20.5"
Chest: 26"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeves: 27"
(sounds like around 48L, guessing)








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/7dfbfb91.jpg


----------



## dwebber18

frosejr said:


> Does anybody ever see anything for big guys? I found a 50XL Chaps blazer last weekend, but that's about it for a while.


I will occassionally find stuff in 48, and stuff in 52 or 54. I rarely, as in never find anything in my 50L. I did find 2 50R suits one time, and kept the pants from them and sold the jackets for cost. Atleast it got me 2 nice pairs of pants and all it cost me was $20 to take the waist and seat in.


----------



## EBTX66

frosejr said:


> Does anybody ever see anything for big guys? I found a 50XL Chaps blazer last weekend, but that's about it for a while.


Not much around here. Most of the larger guys I see around here don't look like they care much for how they dress. I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## G Charles Blue

I'm also interested in the following larger sizes:

Jacket- 52R, 52L, 54R, 54L
Shirt- 18 or 18.5 neck & 34-35 sleeve
Trouser- 48, 50, 52 w/min 29" inseam
Shoe- 11 or 11.5 EEE

Thanks!


----------



## Dragoon

I've got some stuff you big guys can wear. Nothing particularly nice but I would still be wearing them if I could. Bean OCBD shirts, khakis, polo shirts, a Stafford blazer or two.

P.M. if interested and I will take inventory.

Would be more interested in trading for smaller sizes that you have outgrown.


----------



## recoveringchef

*Grey Glen Plaid Suit 42R Bespoke?*

Hey gang,

I suppose this might not be tradly enough for the regulars here, but it is quite lovely.

I have a suit here in a gray glen plaid. The label inside the jacket is from a local menswear store that does bespoke Canali and Zegna (among others) suits. There's no label of the maker of the fabric, nor is there a tag with the size, so I suppose it was MTM. I would keep it but it's a little tight in the shoulders for me.

The jacket is darted and has a single vent, two button closure with non-functioning sleeve buttons.

The trousers are double pleated and cuffed with approximately 1.5" to let out.

Think $75 shipped is fair?

See measurements:

Chest 21
Shoulders 19
Sleeve 22.5
Length 31
Waist 36
Inseam 29








[/URL]

[]


----------



## brantley11

*Samuelsohn Charcoal Pink Pinstripe Suit Holland & Sherry Fabric 47 L 40 Waist 30 Length.*

I know this is not Trad, but I did not see a thread where this would could be placed, Sorry Guys.

I think this was a MTM. Great condition.

Purchased from Oak Hall (Memphis) in 2005

Is anyone interested

I will post pictures and measurements this evening.


----------



## Coleman

I'm probably a little too democratic when it comes to the Trad Forum at times, but if your listed items to the Trad Exchange begin with an acknowledgement that they aren't Trad (as seems to almost be the norm in here lately), you're probably right and they probably don't belong.

Some things, like pleated Bills, can reasonably be posted even though they don't meet Trad to the T (and even that is contested at times), but many other things just shouldn't be here.


----------



## Pentheos

Coleman said:


> I'm probably a little too democratic when it comes to the Trad Forum at times, but if your listed items to the Trad Exchange begin with an acknowledgement that they aren't Trad (as seems to almost be the norm in here lately), you're probably right and they probably don't belong.
> 
> Some things, like pleated Bills, can reasonably be posted even though they don't meet Trad to the T (and even that is contested at times), but many other things just shouldn't be here.


Especially when you're charging $200 for a used suit...


----------



## AlanC

*Robert Talbott* tie
A Tradly 3" wide

$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










*Bills* M2 Khakis
Measure to: 31" x 31" (tagged 32, but appear to have been taken in)

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## brantley11

Coleman said:


> I'm probably a little too democratic when it comes to the Trad Forum at times, but if your listed items to the Trad Exchange begin with an acknowledgement that they aren't Trad (as seems to almost be the norm in here lately), you're probably right and they probably don't belong.
> 
> Some things, like pleated Bills, can reasonably be posted even though they don't meet Trad to the T (and even that is contested at times), but many other things just shouldn't be here.


Where should I post it then?


----------



## brantley11

Pentheos said:


> Especially when you're charging $200 for a used suit...


Sorry


----------



## Pentheos

brantley11 said:


> I do not think that $200 shipped for a $100 MTM Samuelsohn Suit is a stretch.


That's a pretty high mark-up to me!


----------



## Coleman

brantley11 said:


> Where should I post it then?


Over at Style Forum where selling is essentially an open market, here at AAAC in the Sales Forum, or eBay.

We have a very loose agreement here, and it can be revoked. The idea behind that agreement is that Trad clothing is hard to find, so why not have a place to exchange Trad clothing across the country? It is designed more as a favor-to-others exchange, not a profit exchange for anything clothing.


----------



## Ekphrastic

> That's a pretty high mark-up to me!


I believe he missed a zero (i.e. $1,000.00).


----------



## brantley11

Coleman said:


> Over at Style Forum where selling is essentially an open market, here at AAAC in the Sales Forum, or eBay.
> 
> We have a very loose agreement here, and it can be revoked. The idea behind that agreement is that Trad clothing is hard to find, so why not have a place to exchange Trad clothing across the country? It is designed more as a favor-to-others exchange, not a profit exchange.


Ok, thank you. I will not post anything on here that is not Trad.

By the way I pass up trad stuff (weejuns, ll bean plaid, southwick suits & blazers, vintage ben silver ties, etc.) all the time so it must not be hard to find in the south. Most of the time the stuff is $4 or less; the suits are $20 or less as well. If people will let me know what they are looking for I could keep an eye out now that I know people really want this stuff.


----------



## recoveringchef

Coleman said:


> I'm probably a little too democratic when it comes to the Trad Forum at times, but if your listed items to the Trad Exchange begin with an acknowledgement that they aren't Trad (as seems to almost be the norm in here lately), you're probably right and they probably don't belong.
> 
> Some things, like pleated Bills, can reasonably be posted even though they don't meet Trad to the T (and even that is contested at times), but many other things just shouldn't be here.


Was this directed at me too? Is a gray glen plaid suit off limits here as well? It has one vent! It's pleated and cuffed! 

I would argue that limiting this exchange to OCBD shirts, double pleated khakis, and two button navy blazers would be leaving out many good finds that people would like to buy here, including but not limited to an old gray suit.

The ratio of "fashion" to "trad" posts on the AAAC forums is 2.5:1.

Perhaps AAAC needs a not-so-trad exchange as well.


----------



## brantley11

Ekphrastic said:


> I believe he missed a zero (i.e. $1,000.00).


Yeah I did sorry.


----------



## Pentheos

recoveringchef said:


> Perhaps AAAC needs a not-so-trad exchange as well.


It has one, the "SALES forum."


----------



## Coleman

recoveringchef said:


> Was this directed at me too? Is a gray glen plaid suit off limits here as well? It has one vent! It's pleated and cuffed!
> 
> I would argue that limiting this exchange to OCBD shirts, double pleated khakis, and two button navy blazers would be leaving out many good finds that people would like to buy here, including but not limited to an old gray suit.
> 
> The ratio of "fashion" to "trad" posts on the AAAC forums is 2.5:1.
> 
> Perhaps AAAC needs a not-so-trad exchange as well.


I purposely didn't direct my comment to anyone specifically.

One should use one's discretion (but one must first understand the Trad aesthetic to do so, for example, flat-fronted trousers and 3/2 blazers are more commonly considered the Trad standard).


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Brantley,

I'm sure you'll have no trouble selling repp and emblematic ties on here as long as they are in good condition.


----------



## recoveringchef

Pentheos said:


> It has one, the "SALES forum."


The "SALES" forum might get seven posts a week, maybe. That forum just doesn't have much going on.


----------



## recoveringchef

Coleman said:


> I purposely didn't direct my comment to anyone specifically.
> 
> One should use one's discretion (but one must first understand the Trad aesthetic to do so, for example, flat-fronted trousers and 3/2 blazers are more commonly considered the Trad standard).


Forgive me, as I don't mean to rock the boat here. I realize you fellows have a good thing going and don't want it spoiled.

I'm just a bit frustrated. I feel like there isn't really a place that fits in between the foulmouthed lads at Style Forum who sell $500 shirts, and the strictly Trad exchange here. I'm a seasoned eBay enthusiast, but I like the community feeling here.

I'll be sure to consult the higher tradly powers before my next listing.


----------



## Cool Cal

I think the Sales forum would get more posts per week if those who want to sell non-trad items posted on that forum instead of on this thread. Maybe few people want to buy such stuff? This would explain why there is little traffic on the Sales forum and why people here don't like when such items are posted on the trad exchange.


----------



## Pentheos

There is also the issue of economics. I would say that at least half of the thrift exchange transactions do not result in a profit for the seller. Perhaps the percentage is much higher than that. Even when a profit is generated, it is likely to be very small. Moreover, a number of transactions involve straight trades where no money changes hands at all.

I think that is why when someone comes along and offers non-Trad suits for $200 on up people chastise him. The last suit I got on the exchange, for example, was a J Press one I got by trading an Orvis green sack blazer. Both garments were in excellent condition and could have been sold on Ebay for a profit. In that sense, we both took a "loss"-that's the "spirit" of the forum.

That's not to say that expensive items cannot be exchanged or sold here. Case in point: I recently bought a NWT Filson 257 for $180. Since these retail for $260, I'm assuming that the seller took a loss (I know he did). Moreover, excellent condition shell cordovan shoes _should_ be sold for hundreds of dollars.

But not all items belong here, nor are all prices acceptable. I would say that since I began buying off of the thrift exchange (fall '08), I've probably spent $1000 but gotten at least $2000 worth of goods (comparing prices for similar items on Ebay); similarly, I've sold goods for $200 which I could have sold on Ebay for twice that.


----------



## dport86

^+1. The items I've sold on here I took a 50% loss on but I was happy to know they were going to appreciative homes. For the small profit I would have received selling on ebay, there would be not only the trouble but the annoyance of having something sniped or resold for profit. I would rather return the favor in appreciation of the many great deals I've received on trad items that never show up in my neck of the woods.

btw, speaking of which, have Alden 8b/d bal shortwings in #8 shell, Florsheim 8d black-pebble Imperials, Florsheim 8.5b (but fit more like C) longwings in #8 shell and Church's vintage (probably 60's) chocolate suede monkstraps 9d all looking for new homes, all to be passed on at less than what I paid. Please contact with interest and I can send photos.


----------



## swb120

36 surcingle belt with nautical needlepoint above is now sold.

Accepting offers on shoes, incl. 9.5D NOS shell cordo longwings.


----------



## Pink and Green

Thanks for dragging us back on topic swb120.

Vexing to see too much discussion in the thread...

Now make up for it by offering up Brooks Brothers OCBDs in 16 33 for a reasonable price!

(aww, go on, please?)


----------



## frosejr

*Some trad shirts to (hopefully) fill some needs*

All prices delivered to CONUS. Other countries, postage extra, email me for total. I will take payment by Paypal. Personal payment is not necessary.

I have reviewed all of these items carefully, but I'm human. If you find a problem when you receive something, let me know and it will be resolved to your satisfaction.

Please PM me if you have any questions about any items.

1. Brooks Brothers OCBD in a yellow/burnt orange pattern. 16.5/36 long sleeve. $15 delivered CONUS

2. Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeve 100% cotton polo/sweater, size XL. My wife calls this color "oatmeal." Looks like light brown to me. Women. $25 delivered CONUS

3. Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeve casual shirt, black with white pattern. Size Medium. $20 delivered CONUS.

4. Brooks Brothers long sleeve button-down plaid casual shirt, mostly blue. Size medium. One pocket. $20 delivered CONUS

5. Finally, a treat for the drowsy trad. Brooks Brothers blue flannel pajama top. Size XL. $20 delivered CONUS.

6. And one tie: Brooks Brothers wool/silk blend, 58" long, burnt orange color. $20 delivered CONUS.


----------



## MHF

swb120 said:


> 36 surcingle belt with nautical needlepoint above is now sold.
> 
> Accepting offers on shoes, incl. 9.5D NOS shell cordo longwings.


Do you know whether the longwings run true to size?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Anyone looking for these sizes, particularly on the Gitman Bros. shirts, should consider making an offer. The Gitmans are the higher end shirts you'll find at most men's trad stores and retail around $120. And those poplin slacks...what could be more seasonal. I am a 31/30 if someone wants a trade
for them.

The Gitman Bros shirt sized 16-35 is sold, thanks!


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Nice lot of shirts today. All excellent condition.
> 
> Gitman Bros. for J. Parker finest imported 2x2 cotton oxfords. *15 1/2-35 *(on top) and 16-35(sold).
> 
> The color of these is natural white, and they are beautiful, very well made shirts.
> $26 each shipped conus.
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers *15 1/2-R*. (Sleeve is about 34. I will measure exactly if you aren't familiar with their sizing.)
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> Lands' End coral roll-your-sleeves-up-and-button-'em shirt. *L 16-16 1/2*.
> 
> Straight tails, open gussets. Wish it fit me.
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> Lands' End 100% cotton seafoam poplin slacks. *34 regular*.
> Outseam and inseam: 38" & 27". (Figure them at 34x32.)
> 
> (Not sure the color comes through in the pictures, and I included a picture to show two small spots that my guess has it will easily come out but are hardly visible. Otherwise, these pants are like-new.)
> $24 shipped.
> 
> 
> I also have a larger size Brooks Brothers navy hopsack blazer to post later when measurements are taken.


----------



## brozek

*'tis the season for boat shoes*

***Aaaaaand, these are sold - thanks!***

Any interest in a pair of lightly-worn Top-siders (size 11 1/2M, sahara color)? I bought them at the end of last summer, assuming that my old pair was ready for permanent retirement. It turns out that I like the way my worn-out pair looks after a liberal dose of leather conditioner, so I don't need these anymore. They'll probably cost me ~$10 for USPS Priority, so how about $35 including shipping? Thanks!


----------



## crs

Vinyard Vines cotton shorts: Red W35, Pink W34, Green W35. $15 each shipped CONUS. RED SHORTS CLAIMED


----------



## Pentheos

I saw a pair of size 9 *Bass* six (or nine?) eyelet duck boots today. I didn't pick them up. The price was $9.99. Shipping would be $10-is, so if anyone is interested, PM me and I'll go and see if they are still there. They weren't in the best of shape: bottoms smoothed, looked OK inside. But Bass duck boots? Curious indeed.


----------



## AlanC

Price cuts! Price cuts!!

Pink OCBD remains--*$20 delivered* CONUS, Paypal Personal (yellow OCBD sold)


AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* OCBDs
> Gorgeous spring colors
> 16.5 x 32 -- Made in USA
> Perfect condition, name on bottom inside of placket for laundry purposes


*Now $40!*


AlanC said:


> *Oxxford*--yes, Oxxford--khakis
> Hand measures to: 39" x 27.5" (with 1.75" cuffs)
> No tagged size, seem to be a special order.
> 
> *Alteration potential:* These could work for at least a *36 waist* due to the lack of material taken in at the waist (see pic).
> 
> No pleats, although they do have the Oxxford 'darts' on the front (this is standard for Oxxford non-pleated trousers)
> 
> These are made the exact same way as Oxxford's suit trousers, really, really nice. They likely retailed for $500+ (probably quite a bit of +).
> 
> Put these in your closet for $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal.
> 
> Be the only one on your block to have a pair!


*Now $25* for this rare old label OCBD!


AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* OCBD
> Tagged size: 17 x 33
> *Old Label*--they don't make these anymore!
> 
> There is a name on the inside bottom placket for laundry purposes.
> 
> $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal


----------



## AlanC

Okay, let's try this.

*Jack Purcell* (Converse) tartan plaid lowcuts
Size: 10
Condition: Some scuffing and soiling to the rubber edges, uppers excellent, interior very clean, soles very lightly worn.
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0418xn.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img0419zb.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img0423j.jpg/

SOLD *Allen Edmonds* leather belt
Size 32
Made in USA
$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal(can retail $100-$125)

https://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8764/img0410f.jpg


----------



## eris

Old BB Makers shirts, mostly 16.5/35, 25USD shipped

#1 

#2 

#3 

#4 

#5 
(tiny spots on back under collar)

#6 (french cuff!)

#7 

#8 
(back)

#9 

And a 15 shipped

And a old BB shortsleeve gingham, also 25USD shipped:


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Orvis (true) viyella sport shirt by F.A. MacCluer. 55% wool, 45% cotton. Button down chest pocket. Made in USA

Condition: worn, but no discernable flaws of any kind.

Tagged size: XL
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/985003.jpg/

One for the larger trads. Vineyard Vines d-ring web belt. Made in USA. Colors are navy, light blue, and white.

Condition: Perfect, I don't think it was ever worn.

Tagged size: XXL
Length, including d-rings: 58"
Waist size: none, but probably for a 48" (could be cut down about 5" and still look good)

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/985016.jpg/


----------



## Reds & Tops

Apologies if I have been unresponsive to any; I just returned to the states after several weeks.

Price drops, mostly reflective of covering shipping at a minimum. I'm open to offers, please don't be shy!



Reds & Tops said:


> All items will be shipped USPS with delivery confirmation. Con US included, international at cost. Paypal Personal payment highly preferred.
> 
> *Burberry's Suit- asking $35 now $25 shipped, Con US. *
> Navy alternating pin, flannel.
> 2 Button jacket with light shoulder padding, center vent
> Reverse pleated pant, slim fitting
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Pit to pit: 21
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Waist: 19.5
> Length: 30
> 
> Pant
> Waist: 17
> Inseam: 30.5
> Leg opening: 9.5
> Rise: 12
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0146be.jpg
> https://img203.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0145dm.jpg https://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0147ds.jpg https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0148h.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Corduroys, asking $15 now $10 shipped, Con US
> *Standard PRL casual cords, flat front uncuffed.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 36x30
> Waist: 18
> Rise: 12
> Inseam: 29
> 
> https://img541.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0143.jpg https://img576.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0144f.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Gray Corduroys, asking $15 **now $10 **shipped Con US*
> Standard PRL casual cords. Gray color, in great shape. Flat front and uncuffed.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 35x30
> Waist: 17.5
> Rise: 12
> Inseam: 29
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0141hj.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0142c.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Twill Cream Trousers, asking $25 now $15 shipped, Con US*
> This is a great pair of pants. Made in Italy with great leather detailing on the pocket. They are a little trimmer and have a lower rise than standard dress pants.
> 
> Mid weight twill material, flat front with 2" cuff.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 36
> Waist: 18
> Rise: 10.5
> Inseam: 30
> 
> https://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0136ym.jpg https://img682.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0137pi.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Glen Plaid Dress Trousers. Asking $35 now $15 shipped Con US. *
> A great fabric - black and white Glen Plaid with a red deco. Double forward pleats, with a dress extension waistband & side tabs. Cuffed.
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 17
> Rise: 13
> Inseam: 30
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0134zw.jpg https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0135r.jpg
> 
> *Blue Striped white shirt, J. Crew. Size Medium. Asking $5, shipped Con US. *
> 
> Not much to say. White shirt with a blue stripe - size medium.
> 
> Neck is about a 15.5, sleeve about a 34.
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0138z.jpg
> https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0139q.jpg
> *
> Sperry Penny Loafers. Worn once, size 11.5. Asking $25 now $15 shipped, Con US. *
> These might as well be new - great shape. They don't fit me, or I'd be keeping them.
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0150n.jpg
> https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0150n.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

PRL Suit off the market. Price drops on others! I'm open to offers as well.



Reds & Tops said:


> In an attempt to channel Tweedy Don, and make room for my clothing to breath, I'm going to be performing a great cull of my own.
> 
> And now, round one!
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Label suit. Asking off the market, shipped. Offers welcome.
> 
> *
> 
> *Paul Stuart Tweed Sportcoat. $35 now $25, shipped. Offers welcome!*
> 
> A beautiful tweed - the cloth is heavy and beautiful, with great colors. Woven leather buttons, lap seams, single vent. All in all, a home run coat!!
> 
> The left sleeve is missing one button, but it should be easy to find a replacement.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 18
> Pit to pit: 23
> Waist: 21
> Length: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg
> https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0127zo.jpg https://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0128k.jpg https://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0129nf.jpg https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0130f.jpg
> 
> *Brooks 346 Navy blazer. 3/2 hopsack fabric, great for summer. Asking $35 now $25, shipped. *
> 
> A great addition to your summer wardrobe. This is from Brook's 346 line - but not the current outlet store line - this is the older, better quality line.
> 
> The colorway is on the lighter spectrum of navy. A 3/2 brass button blazer, with lap seams. 3/8ths lined, so it will be good and breezy for those hotter days. There are no issues with this coat - it's in beautiful used shape.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to pit: 21.5
> Waist: 21
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0122zz.jpg
> https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0123m.jpg https://img717.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0124pl.jpg https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0125pn.jpg https://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0126d.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

All ties will be shipped in boxes. Please PM for a discount if you're interested in more than one tie.

NWT vintage Paul Stuart. Yellow with navy dots. 100% silk. Handmade in USA. The tag only says "New York"
Width: 3.75"
Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/985029.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/985031.jpg/

Paul Stuart. Red, navy, tan heavy woven 100% silk. Handsewn in USA.
Width: 3.5"
Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/985023.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/985025.jpg/

Vintage BB Makers. Tan with green dots. Printed in England. The tip needs a slight pressing.
Width: 3 3/8"
Price: $14.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/985027.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/985028.jpg/

BB Makers. 100% silk. Ribbed texture. Made in USA.
Width: 3.75"
Price: 13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/985070.jpg/

Robert Talbott, Best of Class, heavy woven silk. Handsewn. Made in USA.
Width: 3.5"
Price: $15.00; sold, pending payment

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/985047.jpg/https://img245.imageshack.us/i/985046.jpg/

Carter Holmes blackwatch. 50% wool, 50% poly.
Width: 3"
Price: $11.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/985072.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/985066.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds Greenwood saddle shoes, sz. 9EEE*

Lovely pair of Allen Edmonds Greenwood saddle shoes, sz 9EEE, for sale. Leather uppers in outstanding condition. Insoles show very little wear. Rubber soles show some wear, but have lots of life.

Asking *$60 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img3966g.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img3969a.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3965h.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img3962f.jpg/


----------



## maximar

*Florsheim wingtip NOS 10C*

Florsheim dark brown wingtip NOS size 10c. They will probably fit a 9.5d. I tried them on myself and they are a little snug on the side. I'm usually 9E on Allen Edmonds lace-ups. NO signs of wear on the soles. No cuts or damages on the leather. No undesirable odors. Asking $65 CONUS *I am welcome for trades*. Belts: burgundy or black, card wallet, or shoes. PM for any questions or offers.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden PTBs NOW $175*



tonylumpkin said:


> I've had most of these listed in Sales Forum for a while, but I've just added the shell PTBs, so I'm posting them here as well.
> 
> Alden black shell PTBs. Size is 10.5 C. Worn a handful of times, they are in excellent condition. The only blemish of note is a scuff at the heel of the left shoe. It is clearly seen in the picture of the heels. Retail is $595, asking $225 *NOW $195* *>>NOW $175* shipped CONUS.
> 
> ADDITIONAL ALDEN PTB PICS HERE: https://yfrog.com/jyaldenptb4jx
> [/URL]


----------



## dwebber18

Those 911s are really nice looking, too bad their an E


----------



## EBTX66

maximar said:


> Florsheim dark brown wingtip NOS size 10c...


Those are incredible :icon_hailthee:

I wish they were my size...


----------



## Caesars0331

I still have this tweed. I would really like to trade for something, but I guess a lower price is in order.

$25 shipped



Caesars0331 said:


> My first go at this, so.....
> 
> Undarted 3/2 Harris Herringbone Tweed made by Cable Car Clothiers
> 
> Shoulders = 17"
> Pits = 21"
> Sleeve = 23.5"
> Length = 30.5"
> 
> Unmarked, but I wear a 43/42 and this jacket is tight and short on me, so maybe a 40? Smaller?
> 
> Appears to be in great condition, although lapel needs to be pressed.
> 
> $30 shipped


----------



## maximar

EBTX66 said:


> Those are incredible :icon_hailthee:
> 
> I wish they were my size...


me too.


----------



## a4audi08

Ties in first set are 1/$12, 2/$20 - second set are 1/$10 and 2/$18 SHIPPED CONUS

L to R: BB, Ben Silver, Briar (England), Mallory










L to R: Both woolens by John Hamamaker (sp?), John, Hathaway, Briar


----------



## swb120

Lovely green surcingle belt with needlepoint green shamrocks on navy background for sale. Size 34. Belt like new, beltholes show very little to no use. Brass buckle, made in USA. Asking *$20 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).


----------



## AlanC

It's time to start that shell cordovan collection you've been thinking about...

*Allen Edmonds* Randolph (full strap loafer)
Size: 10 D
Black Shell Cordovan
_Very_ lightly worn, soles not even all the way scuffed.

.

These can be yours for only $250 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal.










 https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0436by.jpg/  https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0441g.jpg/

Shoe trees are not included.


----------



## srivats

^ Those Randolphs are an amazing deal. If they were my size, I'd buy.


----------



## jfkemd

*Gant shirt*

again not sure what era this is from--probably the 80's
Gant sport shirt in Foxhunt plaid cotton poly blend
size is M
neck size is 15.5
sleeves: 34
traditional fit
has all the details:
button down collar including the one on the back
has flap pocket
in excellent condition
I closely inspected the shirt--no fraying or holes noted
yours for $15 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave

*Bills Khakis*

I have two identical pair of Bills Khakis M2 pants that I would like to offer for sale:
limited wear, good condition, no holes, rips or stains
34 waist
31 inseam
khaki color
plain cuff
flat front
first quality, not seconds
$30.00 each or $55.00 for both pair shipped CONUS
send pm


----------



## Taken Aback

swb120 said:


> Lovely green surcingle belt with needlepoint green shamrocks on navy background for sale. Size 34. Belt like new, beltholes show very little to no use. Brass buckle, made in USA. Asking *$20 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).


Great looking belt. Is it a Leather Man? If so, that's a good price.

Are you certain that's surcingle, though? It looks like cotton web. Also, I'm certain the ribbon is woven jacquard. Needlepoint is a different type of weave.


----------



## swb120

Taken Aback said:


> Great looking belt. Is it a Leather Man? If so, that's a good price.
> Are you certain that's surcingle, though? It looks like cotton web. Also, I'm certain the ribbon is woven jacquard. Needlepoint is a different type of weave.


Actually, you are likely correct - it very well may be a cotton web. And re: needlepoint v. woven jacquard, I'm not sure I know the difference. Thank you for pointing that out.

There are no mfg. markings on the belt, but it looks just like other Leather Man belts I have had/seen.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*AE Strawfut & BB Polo Shirt -- Interest?*

Sorry I don't have any pics but while thrifting earlier today, I came across the following. If anybody's interested, I can attempt to purchase the items.

- XXL BB polo, navy with lighter colored lines, appeared essentially unworn. Shipped from Canada for US $20 within North America.

- AE Strawfut, in dark brown, sized 7 1/2D. These shoes have been worn, quit a lot I'd say but the leather seemed to be in reasonable shape. The footbed was quite darkened and there was some wear spot at the back of the shoes inside. The heel had been replaced at some point with a rubber Goodyear heel. I couldn't tell if the sole was original or not. Therefore, I'm not sure if AE would be willing to recraft them Shipped from Canada for US $50 within North America.

PM with interest.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Check this out!

I haven't picked them up because the place is cash only, but these are all amazing vintage trad goods from John B. Rourke, trad clothier of Savannah. The trousers and slacks are all Corbin, the slacks are all with tags and unhemmed size 36, the trousers are plain-front cuffed "Country Harvest Cloth" wool flannel--the linings show age and the houndstooths have a couple moth holes but the glenplaids are fine. The shirts are all size med L 16 short sleeved cotton, 3-button collars in a heavy loose weave--seriously quality vintage Gant. There is also a vintage olive seersucker popover with hangar rust spots and a faint stain across the front sized 16-16.5 and with the tag removed--I'll make a deal with anyone who wants to take a chance or I'll throw it in with the lot if there is a taker for them all.

(The shirts have been claimed pending pick-up and payment. The Hickey Freemans are being considered pending pick-up, pictures, and sizing.)

Last, but by no means least--not pictured unfortunately--are two vintage Hickey Freeman sacks sized 42. One, a glenplaid suit in great half a century old height of trad glory condition, and the other a three-color houndstooth sportcoat.

Please show your interest so that I can justify picking up the lot. Prices will be reasonable and offers graciously considered.

Thanks. 









The popover:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d36fb65d.jpg

Also this: (they measure exactly to the trousers on the HF suit--guessing, 34/32) there were a pair of olive flannels, too, but a little moth attacked.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops, some things still hanging around, and a couple of new items



Cardinals5 said:


> H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.
> 
> H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.
> 
> Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeves: 25"
> BOC: 32.5"
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/rtyj011.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/rtyj014.jpg/





Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 poplin sack blazer. Probably a cotton/poly blend - wash-and-wear. Patch hip pockets. Single vented.
> 
> Condition: Very good. There is no spot on the lapel - it's just a spot on my camera. I did change the buttons to a solid brushed brass color (the buttons are not actually brass). If the buyer would like, I can replace the brass colored buttons with the lighter buttons shown in the picture.
> 
> Size: about a 42ML
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 43
> Shoulders: 18.75
> Sleeves: 24 +2.75
> Length: 31.75
> 
> Price: $24.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf055.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfasdfadsf056.jpg/


*Somebody snatch this great viyella from me!*


Cardinals5 said:


> Vintage Orvis (true) viyella sport shirt by F.A. MacCluer. 55% wool, 45% cotton. Button down chest pocket. Made in USA
> 
> Condition: worn, but no discernable flaws of any kind.
> 
> Tagged size: XL
> Chest: 50"
> Sleeves: 33.5"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/i/985003.jpg/
> 
> One for the larger trads. Vineyard Vines d-ring web belt. Made in USA. Colors are navy, light blue, and white.
> 
> Condition: Perfect, I don't think it was ever worn.
> 
> Tagged size: XXL
> Length, including d-rings: 58"
> Waist size: none, but probably for a 48" (could be cut down about 5" and still look good)
> 
> Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/985016.jpg/





Cardinals5 said:


> All ties will be shipped in boxes. Please PM for a discount if you're interested in more than one tie.
> 
> NWT vintage Paul Stuart. Yellow with navy dots. 100% silk. Handmade in USA. The tag only says "New York"
> Width: 3.75"
> Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/985029.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/985031.jpg/
> 
> Paul Stuart. Red, navy, tan heavy woven 100% silk. Handsewn in USA.
> Width: 3.5"
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/985023.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/985025.jpg/
> 
> Vintage BB Makers. Tan with green dots. Printed in England. The tip needs a slight pressing.
> Width: 3 3/8"
> Price: $11.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/985027.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/985028.jpg/
> 
> BB Makers. 100% silk. Ribbed texture. Made in USA.
> Width: 3.75"
> Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/i/985070.jpg/
> 
> Carter Holmes blackwatch. 50% wool, 50% poly.
> Width: 3"
> Price: $9.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/985072.jpg/


Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece charcoal 100% wool flannel trousers. Made in USA. They are forward PLEATED and have buttons for braces.

I realize it's not the right season, but these were too nice to leave behind. The wool is very soft and I don't think these were ever worn very much (if at all) since the waistband is so white. The wool shows no wear and there are absolutely no condition issues.

Waist: 36" +3.5
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 43"
Rise: 11.5"
Cuffs: 1 7/8"

Price: Sold, pending payment

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/adsfasdf005.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/adsfasdf006.jpg/

Here's an unusual pair of loafers. These are by a little known American shoe company named "American Gentleman" who made shoes from the early twentieth century until at least the 1980s. American Gentleman was a division of the Craddock-Terry Shoe Company out of Lynchburg, VA.

The shoes are black pebble-grain, leisure hand sewn (the vamp), hand-lasted, leather soled, and have a combination heel. The quality of these loafers is impressive

Condition: Excellent, worn very little. The leather is very thick and supple.

Tagged size: 7E (probably good for 7.5D as well)
Outsole length: 10 5/8"
Outsole width: 3 3/4"
Insole length: 10 1/8" (measured with a flexible tape measure)

Price: Sold

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/pouhnjkl008.jpg/https://img72.imageshack.us/i/pouhnjkl009.jpg/
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/pouhnjkl012.jpg/https://img338.imageshack.us/i/adsfasdf002.jpg/https://img12.imageshack.us/i/adsfasdf003.jpg/


----------



## C. Sharp

Not my size but I liked the photo and the old labels. Thanks for sharing.


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Check this out!
> 
> I haven't picked them up because the place is cash only, but these are all amazing vintage trad goods from John B. Rourke, trad clothier of Savannah. The trousers and slacks are all Corbin, the slacks are all with tags and unhemmed size 36, the trousers are plain-front cuffed "Country Harvest Cloth" wool flannel--the linings show age and the houndstooths have a couple moth holes but the glenplaids are fine. The shirts are all size med L 16 short sleeved cotton, 3-button collars in a heavy loose weave--seriously quality vintage Gant. There is also a vintage olive seersucker popover with hangar rust spots and a faint stain across the front sized 16-16.5 and with the tag removed--I'll make a deal with anyone who wants to take a chance or I'll throw it in with the lot if there is a taker for them all.
> 
> Last, but by no means least--not pictured unfortunately--are two vintage Hickey Freeman sacks sized 42. One, a glenplaid suit in great half a century old height of trad glory condition, and the other a three-color houndstooth sportcoat.
> 
> Please show your interest so that I can justify picking up the lot. Prices will be reasonable and offers graciously considered.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The popover:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d36fb65d.jpg
> 
> Also this: (they measure exactly to the trousers on the HF suit--guessing, 34/32) there were a pair of olive flannels, too, but a little moth attacked.


----------



## eris

eris said:


> Old BB Makers shirts, mostly 16.5/35, 25USD shipped CONUS, happy to ship abroad at cost


Worked out the photography issues. I'm happy to offer a discount and/or take offers.

BB Makers shirts:

#2 16.5-36

 tiny stain, couldn't find it again when looking for it - d'oh

#3 16.5-35, tiny stain


#4 16.5-35

back underneath collar

#5 16.5-35, french cuff









#6 16.5-35


#7 + #8 16.5-35 - I have this pattern twice, one is flawless

tiny holes on the back, over left shoulder blade


#9 16.5-35









#10 16.5-35


Shortsleeves:

#11 + #12 BB Makers - I have a size 16 and 17 in this pattern

#13 BB Makers 16, very silky fabric


#14 Lord Jeff Indian Madras shortsleeve *sold* pending payment

#15 "Authentic Indian Madras, Fabric handloomed in India, Shirts Made in America by J.M. Hollander", sz (vintage) XL

#16 GANT Made in the USA Foxhunt Plaid, 60/40 Cotton Poly, 3 BD (the back one is missing), locker loop, sz L










15 shipped

*FREEBIES*

I'll throw this one in in for free for whoever wants it

16.5/35


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

More shirts to consider:

Two vintage patch madras long sleeves from Resilio and Pennington, both L. 
Kenneth Gordon 60's singles cotton Retford plaid, M.
Hathaway "Lochlana" woven in Switzerland 80% cotton 20% wool plaid flannel. M 
And, a brand new vintage Pickering 100% Lisle Cotton short-sleeved knit popover for The Snowmass Club, M.

Resilio for the old Parker-Wright store. L
$20. 








full view:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/427c5fe9.jpg

Pennington made in India. 100% cotton. Large
$20. 








full view:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/440b54d3.jpg

Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans Retford plaid. M 
This one has an exquisitely tight weave and light hand. 
$20. 








full view:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/13a42650.jpg

Hathaway "Lochlana" 80% cotton 20% wool plaid flannel. Woven in Switzerland. M 
Light enough for spring and fall. 
$20. 








full view:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/09cd72bf.jpg

Pickering 100% lisle cotton golf or tennis popover. M
Brand spanking new. Just a little long on me or you'd hardly chance to see it. 
For The Snowmass Club. Don't mind if I do. 
$20. 








full view:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/74957d47.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'll be posting pictures and measurements on the Hickey Freeman sack suit and sportcoat in a bit, so stay posted if you're a 42. I also dug up a nice Deansgate glenplaid sack from the same era and the same estate, also a 42.

In the meanwhile, a pair of vintage Berle Slacks madras shorts NWT. Size 40. 
(There is a smattering of tiny spots that I think are just store dust. I've included a picture.)
$25 shipped. 








other views:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/a53d42f3.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/426f423d.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/576fff11.jpg
the smattering:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/1db9a952.jpg

Alright, stay tuned for the goods.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*size 36 Bills have been claimed*
Bills M2P (top) M1P (bottom)
Both size 36 waist, hemmed to a 32" inseam with 1 1/4" cuffs
M2P has a small scuff/hole from wear around the cuff area

$10+actual shipping each 
(they're heavy so I'd expect $5-7/pair based on how far away you are, or if you want both, a $10 flat rate box)

I also have some size 32 waist M2Ps (with a long 36" inseam, so you can hem to your height and add cuffs) that I may list depending on how well they fit me.

Old 16x35 LLBean Weekend Oxford
Made in the USA, must-iron
really great shirt, small stain on elbow (pictured)
$10 shipped

bigger picture:

LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes
Made in the USA
worn, but far from worn out, soles are in great condition without heavy or uneven wear
size 9 (remember these fit about a size small)
the marks on the inner tongue have the "9" a space, a bunch of other #s, another space and a "C"
I don't think that means 9C, as they don't seem at all narrow to me, and my more recent versions have no width marking.
$35 shipped conus

NWT Polo repp stripe w/tennis raquets tie, 2 7/8" wide.
too thin for me $30 shipped

Baracuta Jacket
Size 46R
Made in Taiwan ROC, but this is_ not_ a licensed Van Heusson Baracuta (this is better quality than the Van Heusson version in my opinion), but no doubt worse than a British made Baracuta.
$35 shipped conus

Mercedes by Enro plaid shirt (I thought it was Madras, but it's not made in India so...)
short sleeve, button down collar, locker loop
slubby, with bleeding madras-like colors, just a bit thicker than the real stuff
$10 shipped


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

These are close enough on me that I almost thought about it, but I'd hate to hazard cutting them up for the _right_ fit.

Hickey Freeman 2-pc glenplaid sack. 42. 
And check what I found in the front pocket...brother was a player.

Shoulders: 18"
Length: 29.5"
Sleeves: 23"
Chest: 21.75"

Waist: 17"
outseam: 39"
inseam: 28"

*Sold, thanks!*








other views:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/8e4a167c.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b8f5d976.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/4565a362.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/deb89ccb.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/1eb65d86.jpg

What?!









Hickey Freeman houndstooth sportcoat for Morris Levy's of Savannah. 42
(Some restitching needed in lining, shown.)
$35 shipped.

Shoulders: 19"
Length: 30"
Sleeves: 23"
Chest: 23"








other views:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ea06e268.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/545185b1.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b3cbb83d.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/296bf1e9.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/96edb83b.jpg

Deansgate glenplaid sack for John B. Rourke. No tagged size (same estate) 
$30 shipped.

Shoulders: 18"
Length: 30"
Sleeves: 24"
Chest: 22"








other views:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c4468761.jpg
hook vent: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c174dfad.jpg
stain: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/107475e2.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

Gant plaid shirt claimed!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Barbour Pants
fairly heavy duty khakis, small single pleat on front
38" waist, hemmed to 36" now (so they're essentially unhemmed)
good used condition, some wear, no rips, stains frays etc
$25 shipped


front: 
back: 
tag:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Sorry about the huge pictures, y'all. I hope to have the situation resolved soon. Picking up some of these goods will go a long way to help, so don't be shy and make offers if it's close.

100% Shetland cardigan. L
$28 shipped. 








labels:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/a6e0f206.jpg


----------



## swb120

3. Trad heaven! Corbin 3/2 sack suit for Eljo's of Univ. of Virginia! No size tag, but measurements approx. 38-39R (rely on measurements, however). 3/2 sack suit, single vent, flat front pants, no cuffs. Medium gray, lightweight summer-weight wool. Beautiful trad/Mad Men suit! Asking *$65 shipped*. (+4 west of Chicago)

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30.25
Sleeve: 24.75 (1.5-2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17.25
Waist: 32 (2)
Inseam: 30.25 (1.5)

Photos:

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img4060i.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img4062w.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img4064v.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img4069g.jpg/ https://img293.imageshack.us/i/img4067i.jpg/

4. Southwick for Larrimor's navy blazer. No size tag, but measurements approx. 40R (rely on measurements, however). 2-button, darted, single vent, beautiful soft wool. [Larrimor's is Pittsburgh's best men's clothing store). Asking *$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30
Sleeve: 24 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img4048b.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img4049g.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img4051.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img4053c.jpg/

5. First Harris Tweed has small red, orange and green flecks in the gray herringbone pattern. Approx. size 38R (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 40
Waist: 37
Length (BOC): 30.5
Sleeve: 24.75 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4045i.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img4042sa.jpg/

6. Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/

Up for sale is a pair of vintage new old stock shell cordovan longwings, burgundy color, made by "Walker Shoes for Men." Never worn. Cordovan, soles, everything in perfect condition. Missing the heel of the leather insoles (easily added), but the leather footbed is in perfect condition. Size 9.5D.

Beautiful old longwings. Don't pay $600 at O'Connells! Asking *$300>275>250>225>200>175 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago). New price is because of slight imperfection is stitching (see photo - not perceptible).

Photos:

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img3888e.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3885y.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img3884pj.jpg/

Slight imperfection in stitching:
https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3891a.jpg/

Lovely pair of Allen Edmonds Greenwood saddle shoes, sz 9EEE, for sale. Leather uppers in outstanding condition. Insoles show very little wear. Rubber soles show some wear, but have lots of life. Asking *$60>55>45 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img3966g.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img3969a.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3965h.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img3962f.jpg/

Up for sale: Church's tassel loafers. Soles marked: "Bench Grade, made in England." Uppers, insoles in excellent condition. Outsoles in good condition. Sz. 10 C

These are similar to the "Keats" model, currently selling for over $500 here:

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...=6&shoeID=54&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0

Asking *$55>50>45 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3286h.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img3287n.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3288c.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img3289y.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img3290r.jpg/


----------



## eris

eris said:


> Worked out the photography issues. I'm happy to offer a discount and/or take offers.
> 
> BB Makers shirts:
> 
> #2 16.5-36
> 
> tiny stain, couldn't find it again when looking for it - d'oh
> 
> #3 16.5-35, tiny stain
> 
> 
> #4 16.5-35
> 
> back underneath collar
> 
> #5 16.5-35, french cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 16.5-35
> 
> 
> #7 + #8 16.5-35 - I have this pattern twice, one is flawless
> 
> tiny holes on the back, over left shoulder blade
> 
> 
> #9 16.5-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #10 16.5-35
> 
> 
> Shortsleeves:
> 
> #11 + #12 BB Makers - I have a size 16 and 17 in this pattern
> 
> #13 BB Makers 16, very silky fabric
> 
> 
> #14 Lord Jeff Indian Madras shortsleeve *sold* pending payment
> 
> #15 "Authentic Indian Madras, Fabric handloomed in India, Shirts Made in America by J.M. Hollander", sz (vintage) XL
> 
> #16 GANT Made in the USA Foxhunt Plaid, 60/40 Cotton Poly, 3 BD (the back one is missing), locker loop, sz L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 shipped
> 
> *FREEBIES*
> 
> I'll throw this one in in for free for whoever wants it
> 
> 16.5/35


To my consternation, these are all still available - even the Gant foxhunt plaid! Gee guys, just make me an offer, these have to go


----------



## tsaltzma

*Shoes*

I'll take offers on any of these, and I'll also consider trades in my size - 9.5-10D. Longwings/Wingtips/boots, AE/Alden, english shoes...

Allen Edmonds Lloyd(like McAllister) 7.5D Burgundy in great shape, lightly worn - $75 shipped



Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft 11.5D Cordovan Made in USA - gorgeous shoe, on par with Aldens - $50 shipped - these look like shell but I do not believe they are



Allen Edmonds McAllister 11C burgundy - $75 shipped



Stanley Blacker tassle loafers made in England size ~8d - $35 shipped



Brooks Brothers horsebit driving loafer 8.5D - $35 shipped



E.T Wright tassle loafers 12d - $50 shipped



Nordstrom Business Softwear kiltie tassle loafer 10D - $25 shipped



Florsheim Imperial wingtips 14A(far left), beautiful - $50 shipped



Vintage Keith Highlander wingtips 11.5D, very solid shoe - $40 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on the following remaining items!

*To come later today*--a Burberry trench coat from Harrods in size 44L, an immaculate velvet-collared charcoal Brooks Bros. herringbone topcoat, some exquisite kingfisher and fish cufflinks in sterling silver from Liberty of London, a 3/2 Brooks sack suit in 43L, a 3/2 BB blazer in 40L, a Begg scarf in perfect condition, a half-Norfolk Jarris tweed jacket from LL Bean (c.44-46L) in perfect condition, and more!

Please PM with interest and offers!

A) Giliberto jackets

I have some lovely bespoke jackets by Giliberto of NY to pass on! *And, yes, some are FREE--details below!*

The following five jackets are all very close in size as they were made for the same chap, although I've noted meaurements individually below. I believe that all are fully canvassed--including, oddly, the seersucker! They're all fully lined, and none are vented. None have working cuffs--which is a good thing, as this means that the sleeves could easily be altered to fit. Unless otherwise noted, all are (conservatively) in Very Good condition; any minor flaws are noted. The prices don't represent their quality at all--they just represent my wife's desire for my closets to be thinned--and thinned quickly! 

Information on Giliberto can be found here:

https://www.gilibertodesigns.com/index.htm

*All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; if you'd like two or more priced jackets I'll insure them at my own expense. *

PayPal is preferred--no extra charge! 

*And the FREE jackets?* They're the last two--one free with each of the first two jackets purchased! And, yes, you do get both if you buy the first two jackets together!

*1) Blackwatch jacket*

*SOLD*

*2) Mini houndstooth.*

I wish that this fit me! It's a gorgeous jacket, with beautiful vibrant peacocky colours. Oddly, the two front buttons are mismatched, subtly--but this seems to be deliberate as the thread on both is identical, as is the stitching. Perhaps an inside joke to communicate bespoke?

*Asking $40*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31 9/16

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/giliberto025.jpg/

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/giliberto026.jpg/

https://img504.imageshack.us/i/giliberto027.jpg/

https://img90.imageshack.us/i/giliberto028.jpg/

*3) Classic herringbone tweed!*

Now THIS is a beauty! A gorgeously heavy tweed comparable to, if not better than, Harris, this is simply a lovely jacket. It shows some minor wear by one of the interior pockets, othewise this is in Excellent condition. I love this!

*Asking $45*

Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/giliberto006.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/giliberto007.jpg/

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/giliberto009.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/giliberto010.jpg/

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/giliberto008.jpg/

*The following two jackets are FREE with another purchase! Why? Well, I'm incredibly generous, and have a deep and abiding streak of pure unadulterated altruism.... Plus, these jackets have minor flaws, and so I'd hesitate to sell them. *

*4) Houndstooth with overcheck. *

This is a gorgeous jacket--the colours are lovely, and it's in great condition... Except that it's suffered from an amateur repair to one of its lapels at some point. This could be easily fixed, but it is there. Any why the heck would you fix a bespoke jacket yourself, if you're wearing bespoke?

*FREE*

Chest: 23.25
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 32

https://img406.imageshack.us/i/giliberto011.jpg/

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/giliberto013.jpg/

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/giliberto012.jpg/

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/giliberto029.jpg/

B) *Four very trad jackets! *

All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, and shipping is at cost. Payment by PayPal is preferred, especially by the usual preferred method; cash, checks, any all other means of asset transfer acceptable, too!

*1) Trad. Polo 3/2 cord jacket*

This shows that Ralph can do it if he tries! This is a lovely 3/2 sack in rich chocolate brown cord; it also has a hook vent, and natural shoulders. It's fully lined and in excellent condition, with no fading, wear, or marks; the slightly washed out appearance is owed to my poor photography skills!
*
Asking $35*

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/giliberto030.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/giliberto031.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/giliberto032.jpg/

Hook vent:

https://img89.imageshack.us/i/giliberto033.jpg/

*2) Princeton Clothing Co. herringbone tweed*

This is gorgeous, and I wish that it fit me! It's a lovely, lovely Spring-suitable shade of subtle green herringbone, and has a beautiful complementary dark green lining--it's half-lined. It has a single vent, patch pockets, and football buttons. And it was made for the very trad. Princeton Clothing Co.! It'sin excellent condition. Seriously, you want this one!

*Asking $40*

Measurements:

It's hand-tagged a 46 on the interior label, but I believe that it fits more like a 44. But please see...

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 31

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/giliberto034.jpg/

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/giliberto035.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto041.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/giliberto040.jpg/

*3) Made in Ireland of Irish tweed*

SOLD

*4) My favourite Harris basketweave--with patch pockets!*

Usually, basketweave is my least favourite of the Harris weaves, but this one is extremely appealing for some reason. This has lovely football buttons with some minor patina, a single vent, full lining, and those ever desirable patch pockets! It's in excellent condition. 
*
Asking $37*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.25

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/giliberto051.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/giliberto052.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/giliberto053.jpg/

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/giliberto055.jpg/

*5) 3/2 sack by The English Shop of Princeton *

This is gorgeous! A 3/2 sack by the uber-trad (and now gone) The English Shop of Princeton built for their top of the line Nassau Collection (Nassau is the main street in Princeton, and is the address of Princeton University), this is I believe fully canvassed (it passes the pinch test easily), and half-lined. It has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. This is a beautiful mid-weight wool jacket in dark browny-olive herringbone, with a very, very subtle windowpane; the vertical stripes are in subtle turquoise, and the horizontal stripes are in light purple--and can only really be seen on close inspection! Another jacket I really wish fit me...

*Asking $35*

No size tag, but I believe this is c. 42/43R.

Chest: 22.25
Sleeve: 25 3/8
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 31

My pictures here are horrible, and don't do this jacket justice at all!  The colour is a very rich, deep, browny-olive, and the windowpane striping is much more subtle.

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds055.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds057.jpg/

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds056.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds058.jpg/


----------



## maximar

*PRICE DROP $55 CONUS SHIPPED*Looking to trade: size 36" x 1" leather belt strap for my 1" buckle, 20mm ribbon watch band or dark brown/burgundy leather watch band


maximar said:


> Florsheim dark brown wingtip NOS size 10c. They will probably fit a 9.5d. I tried them on myself and they are a little snug on the side. I'm usually 9E on Allen Edmonds lace-ups. NO signs of wear on the soles. No cuts or damages on the leather. No undesirable odors. Asking $65 CONUS *I am welcome for trades*. Belts: burgundy or black, card wallet, or shoes. PM for any questions or offers.
> I also have the same exact model and size in black. NOS


----------



## frosejr

tsaltzma said:


> Florsheim Imperial wingtips 12D(far left), beautiful - $50 shipped


PM sent on these Florsheims


----------



## crs

AE Chester bal wingtips, 10.5 C. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TheWGP

Another round of drops!


TheWGP said:


> How about some DROPS? Also, the GF suit is sold!
> I've been meaning to post this stuff for a few days - so here it is!
> *I would love to trade with you! *I even prefer trades to $ sales, but will of course accept $. PM me and we can certainly work something out! That applies to multi-item orders - some savings can be arranged for packages!
> 
> All prices include shipping in the lower 48 states - I will ship elsewhere, we just need to discuss the cost and make sure we're on the same page. Payment is via PayPal - Paypal Personal is appreciated, but not required, since if you fund from bank account or Paypal balance, NEITHER of us has any fees!
> 
> Any questions? Feel free to PM me. All pictures are clickable thumbnails - click them to see the larger photo!
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 100% linen shorts - 34 waist. Great for summer, great to pair with the above Bill's shorts for a nice wardrobe! *$25>>>$20*>>>15!
> 
> 
> 3) Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Great tie - you know it! *$21 shipped, or $35 for BOTH RT BoC ties!>>>$17 shipped, $25 for BOTH!*>>>>>15 shipped, 21 for both!
> 
> 
> 4) The other Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Still a great tie... just takes some character to wear! *$19 shipped, or $35 for BOTH RT BoC ties!>>>$15 shipped, $25 for BOTH!>>> 12 shipped, 21 for both!*
> 
> 
> 5)Brooks Brothers Country Club seersucker trousers - blue & white stripe - nifty pants! GREAT for summer! Tagged W32, BUT measure W34 with 2" to let, 30 inseam, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up inside to let. *$26 shipped>>>$20 SHIPPED!* IN DISCUSSIONS... PENDING
> 
> 
> 6) Izod by Lacoste sweater - size XL. P2P 26ish, length 27ish, VERY hard to measure. I would call it a standard XL, maybe on the large side a bit. I may keep this myself if nobody is interested, but my wife says it's ugly, so... *$30 shipped>>>25 shipped*>>>22 shipped - heavy SOB!
> 
> 
> 7)Brooks Brothers MUST IRON 17.5/34 Made in USA, Fabric imported from Italy shirt. 2-button cuffs, point collar, blue with white/fine blue stripes. Awesome shirt - made in USA! MUST IRON! *$25 shipped>>>20 SHIPPED*>>>>17 shipped
> 
> 
> 12)Brooks Brothers navy/white houndstooth polo, size L. P2P 24" length 28". Flexible sizing! I have a similar polo in XL and love it. *$24>>>>15 shipped!*>>>$12 shipped!
> 
> 
> 13) Vineyard Vines polo, pink and white stripes. NEWLY AVAILABLE AGAIN! SIZE S! Grab it for just $20 shipped!>>>17 FOR A VV POLO SHIPPED!
> 
> 
> 15) Not trad per se, but it's a button down, but I only have two items left total... and it's great for summer! Ermenegildo Zegna 100% linen sport shirt, orange with plaidish? design. HIDDEN button-down - photo shows buttons for collar points. Size Large, made in Italy. *$23 shipped>>>18 shipped*>>>$15 shipped
> ​


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

These are still available, except for the 16-35 Gitman. The 15 1/2-35 is still for the taking.

Take $4 off any of these worthy goods.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Anyone looking for these sizes, particularly on the Gitman Bros. shirts, should consider making an offer. The Gitmans are the higher end shirts you'll find at most men's trad stores and retail around $120. And those poplin slacks...what could be more seasonal. I am a 31/30 if someone wants a trade
> for them.
> 
> The Gitman Bros shirt sized 16-35 is sold, thanks!


----------



## Orgetorix

Just a quick interest check: I Ebayed a pair of Alden 563s (#8 shell tassel loafers) that are a bit too wide for me. They are size 11E. They're in very good condition. Is there anyone out there with a pair of tassels or LHS in 11D who might be interested in a TRADE? If so, shoot me a PM and I can get you pictures, etc.

I may put them up for sale if I don't get any nibbles on a trade. But I wanted to try this route first.


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm not posting these here because they're pleated, but I have several pairs of Oxxford and BB flannels in roughly 37/38/39x32. Please PM me with any interest and I'll PM you pictures.

I also have a pair of Bills Khakis shorts (forward pleated) in size 33 if anyone is interested.

Vintage Lands End open oxford cloth tattersall shirt. Made in USA
Condition: Very good
Tagged: XL 17-17.5
Neck: 17.25
Sleeves: 34
Chest: 52
Price: 18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/sales428051.jpg/ https://img688.imageshack.us/i/sales428054.jpg/

Robert Talbott, 100% silk, maroon, navy, gray, tan rep stripe, handsewn in USA
Width: 2 7/8
Price: 15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/sales428019.jpg/

Davide Cenci 100% silk grenadine, Made in Italy
Width: 4"
Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/sales428008.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/sales428010.jpg/

Holland and Sherry, Made in USA, toucans
Width: 3.5"
Price: 13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/sales428015.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/sales428016.jpg/


----------



## crs

Buttondown "fun shirt" size L. This is from the defunct trad store F.R. Tripler, which inhabited the same Manhattan geography as BB, J. Press and Paul Stuart and was of similar quality. $15 shipped CONUS.



















Oddly, in three thrift stores in less than two weeks, I have found three made in USA Robert Talbott dress shirts in different sizes. One I'm keeping, these two are offered at $15 each shipped CONUS. Though not quite Trad, the fabric is above average.

RT grayish-white point collar, 16.5/ 33










RT spread collar with French cuffs, 17/35










CLAIMED: Nantucket reds shorts from Murray's Toggery, 40W. Needs 5-minute seam stitching near pocket. $15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## jfkemd

Grenson wing tips.
condition: unused--appears brand new
size is 11D
$60 shipped
CONUS only


----------



## SartoNYC

Hi Jfkemd, PM'd on the shoes. Thanks.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Pardon my ignorance, but are those 11D in English sizing, or American? Recently bought a pair of Doc Marten Brandos, was swimming in them due to sizing definition difference. Beautiful shoe at any rate.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drops!

The new items I mention below will be here by Saturday!



TweedyDon said:


> Price drops on the following remaining items!
> 
> *To come later today*--a Burberry trench coat from Harrods in size 44L, an immaculate velvet-collared charcoal Brooks Bros. herringbone topcoat, some exquisite kingfisher and fish cufflinks in sterling silver from Liberty of London, a 3/2 Brooks sack suit in 43L, a 3/2 BB blazer in 40L, a Begg scarf in perfect condition, a half-Norfolk Jarris tweed jacket from LL Bean (c.44-46L) in perfect condition, and more!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> A) Giliberto jackets
> 
> I have some lovely bespoke jackets by Giliberto of NY to pass on! *And, yes, some are FREE--details below!*
> 
> The following five jackets are all very close in size as they were made for the same chap, although I've noted meaurements individually below. I believe that all are fully canvassed--including, oddly, the seersucker! They're all fully lined, and none are vented. None have working cuffs--which is a good thing, as this means that the sleeves could easily be altered to fit. Unless otherwise noted, all are (conservatively) in Very Good condition; any minor flaws are noted. The prices don't represent their quality at all--they just represent my wife's desire for my closets to be thinned--and thinned quickly!
> 
> Information on Giliberto can be found here:
> 
> https://www.gilibertodesigns.com/index.htm
> 
> *All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; if you'd like two or more priced jackets I'll insure them at my own expense. *
> 
> PayPal is preferred--no extra charge!
> 
> *And the FREE jackets?* They're the last two--one free with each of the first two jackets purchased! And, yes, you do get both if you buy the first two jackets together!
> 
> *1) Blackwatch jacket*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *2) Mini houndstooth.*
> 
> I wish that this fit me! It's a gorgeous jacket, with beautiful vibrant peacocky colours. Oddly, the two front buttons are mismatched, subtly--but this seems to be deliberate as the thread on both is identical, as is the stitching. Perhaps an inside joke to communicate bespoke?
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.25)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 31 9/16
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/giliberto025.jpg/
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/giliberto026.jpg/
> 
> https://img504.imageshack.us/i/giliberto027.jpg/
> 
> https://img90.imageshack.us/i/giliberto028.jpg/
> 
> *3) Classic herringbone tweed!*
> 
> Now THIS is a beauty! A gorgeously heavy tweed comparable to, if not better than, Harris, this is simply a lovely jacket. It shows some minor wear by one of the interior pockets, othewise this is in Excellent condition. I love this!
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> Chest: 23.25
> Sleeve: 24.75 (+2.25)
> Shoulder: 19 7/8
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/giliberto006.jpg/
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/giliberto007.jpg/
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/giliberto009.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/giliberto010.jpg/
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/giliberto008.jpg/
> 
> *The following two jackets are FREE with another purchase! Why? Well, I'm incredibly generous, and have a deep and abiding streak of pure unadulterated altruism.... Plus, these jackets have minor flaws, and so I'd hesitate to sell them. *
> 
> *4) Houndstooth with overcheck. *
> 
> This is a gorgeous jacket--the colours are lovely, and it's in great condition... Except that it's suffered from an amateur repair to one of its lapels at some point. This could be easily fixed, but it is there. Any why the heck would you fix a bespoke jacket yourself, if you're wearing bespoke?
> 
> *FREE*
> 
> Chest: 23.25
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img406.imageshack.us/i/giliberto011.jpg/
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/giliberto013.jpg/
> 
> https://img169.imageshack.us/i/giliberto012.jpg/
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/i/giliberto029.jpg/
> 
> B) *Four very trad jackets! *
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, and shipping is at cost. Payment by PayPal is preferred, especially by the usual preferred method; cash, checks, any all other means of asset transfer acceptable, too!
> 
> *1) Trad. Polo 3/2 cord jacket*
> 
> Claimed
> 
> *2) Princeton Clothing Co. herringbone tweed*
> 
> Claimed
> 
> *3) Made in Ireland of Irish tweed*
> 
> Claimed
> 
> *4) My favourite Harris basketweave--with patch pockets!*
> 
> Claimed
> 
> *5) 3/2 sack by The English Shop of Princeton *
> 
> Claimed


----------



## jfkemd

grensons have been claimed.


----------



## tonylumpkin

jfkemd said:


> grensons have been claimed.


Someone got a great deal on them!


----------



## maximar

Florsheim wingtip 10C PENDING PAYMENT


----------



## TweedyDon

*OFFERS WELCOME!!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

1) NWOT Orvis 3/2 sack.
SOLD

*2) JAB Dark blue herringbone Harris Tweed*

This was also bought by me when I was a 46, but this got very little wear. It's a lovely dark blue herringbone. Not as nice as the Orvis, and its shoulders are rather wider than desirable, hence its low price. Nicer, though, that the current JAB offerings! It's fully lined and with a single vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $35 > 30*

Tagged 46R and runs true.

Chest: 23.75
Sleeve: 25.25
Length: 31.25
Shoulder: 21

https://img177.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds051.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds052.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds053.jpg/

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds054.jpg/

*3) Coat Tails brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed; I wish it fit me better! It's a classic Harris herringbone with subtle vertical striping. It's half-lined with a single vent, and has two-button cuffs with the classic Harris tweed "football" buttons. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $37 > 35 > 32*

I believe that this is c.42L, but please see measurements.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds048.jpg/

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds038.jpg/

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds049.jpg/

*4) Titus MacDuff 3/2 Harris Tweed sack*

Another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! This is a beautiful brown tweed in a very rare weave that is almost like that of solid Donegal, except this has the classic Harris striping running throughout in midblue. It's a Made in the USA 3/2 sack, fully lined with a single vent in excellent condition.

*Asking $40 > 37 > 34*

No size tag, but my guess is that this is a 42R/L.

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.75

The colouring is much richer and nicer than my horrible pictures show!

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds072.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds074.jpg/

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds076.jpg/

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds077.jpg/

*SOME EARLIER TWEEDS, WITH PRICE DROP:*

*A) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

A lovely classic herringbone Harris tweed, with the subtle classic striping in pumpkin orange, light blue, and, looking closely, flecks of green. Half lined with a single vent, and classic Harris football type buttons.

Asking $26

I estimate this as a 38/40R/S (probably closer to 40) but please see measurements:

Chest: 20.75
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/

*B) Classic lighter brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

*Claimed!*

Another classic herringbone Harris! This is a lighter tweed than the first, with more pronounced striping. It's also half-lined with a single vent, and has the classic Harris football buttons. I *think* that this is canvassed! It does have a small flaw--a small snag hole on the back near the right seam about 3" up--I only found this on my second examination of the jacket, so it's very hard to spot, and would be an easy fix.

However, given this, I'm asking *just $20*, shipped in CONUS

I believe that this is around a 40R:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 30.25

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jackets005.jpg/

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/jackets010.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/jackets008.jpg/


----------



## recoveringchef

I have a pair of burgundy penny loafer Bass Weejuns in size 12 if anyone's interested.


----------



## swb120

NOS longwings and AE saddle shoes above now sold.


----------



## AlanC

Price drop on the shell Randolphs before ebay: *$225 delivered!*



AlanC said:


> It's time to start that shell cordovan collection you've been thinking about...
> 
> *Allen Edmonds* Randolph (full strap loafer)
> Size: 10 D
> Black Shell Cordovan
> _Very_ lightly worn, soles not even all the way scuffed.
> 
> .
> 
> These can be yours for only $250 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0436by.jpg/  https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0441g.jpg/
> 
> Shoe trees are not included.


*Purcells now SOLD!*



AlanC said:


> *Jack Purcell* (Converse) tartan plaid lowcuts
> Size: 10
> Condition: Some scuffing and soiling to the rubber edges, uppers excellent, interior very clean, soles very lightly worn.
> $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0418xn.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img0419zb.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img0423j.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Sold, thanks!*


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Sorry about the huge pictures, y'all. I hope to have the situation resolved soon. Picking up some of these goods will go a long way to help, so don't be shy and make offers if it's close.
> 
> 100% Shetland cardigan. L
> $28 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> labels:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/a6e0f206.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery-maker silk pocket square. The size is: 18"x18". Hand rolled edges.

Condition: good, but there are two small snags/tiny holes on one edge that are only visible when held up to the light (see second pic).

Price: $9.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/uygkg004.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

I have a blue Mercer OCBD to pass along; this was found lurking in my closets and dates from my, er, larger days! it's a 17.5/34, and in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking $25 or offer shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.

*Pictures coming Saturday, with luck--meanwhile, please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

My closet culling continues--please note price drops on remaining coats!

*I'd REALLY like to find these new homes soon, so lower offers are welcome!*

All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and any PayPal fees--should you decide to pay in a way that incurs them! 

*OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWT Size L Barbour Beaufort.*

SOLD

*2) Sanyo trenchcoat*

*SOLD*

*3) Tradly charcoal topcoat*

This is a lovely and utterly trad. topcoat! It has all of the trad. desiderata--lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hook vent, 3/2 sack build, full lining, and I believe it's canvassed--it easily passes the pinch test! Made for the trad. (and now defunct) men's stores Jank Lang clothiers; this is a lovely dark charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do it justice at all. Apart from some loose stitching by the top of the hook vent in the inside, this is in Excellent condition!

*Asking $65 > 55 > 45*

*Measurements:*

(I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see measurements.)

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 42

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats005.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats006.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats008.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats011.jpg/

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats015.jpg/

*4) Size M J. Crew Field jacket*

This is a great jacket for Spring! It has its original button-out lining, and is nicely broken in. However, it does have some small tears to the cuffs, shown, hence the low price.

*Asking $30 > 25*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 20.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Length (BOC) 31.5

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats001.jpg/

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats002.jpg/

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats003.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*NOS Shell Cordovan Longwing, Bostonian, sz 11A, brown/cigar color*

Up for sale is a gorgeous pair of new old stock (NOS) shell cordovan longwings, size 11A, made by Bostonian - their "Crown Windsor" line (the top line that Bost. made). Made in USA. No wear to insoles or outsoles - look as if they were only perhaps tried on. Uppers in beautiful condition. Absolutely striking color - partway between RL brown shell Darltons and Alden's cigar color. See last set of photos for true color.

Measurements (outsole): 4 1/2" x 13 1/16"

Asking *$135 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Photos:

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img4099y.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/img4100.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img4101v.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img4104e.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4105u.jpg/

Some photos in sunlight, w/ and w/out flash, to try to capture the color:

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img4107m.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img4106k.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Very nice Crown Windsors and an ever better price. Hope someone around here is an 11A and buys them.


----------



## The Rambler

*Lot of 7 Ben Silver stripes, decent shape.*

$25 for the lot + a.s. please pm if int







erested.


----------



## The Rambler

ties claimed, pending payment. thanks guys, more to come.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

This is a perfectly good BB 3/2 sack navy blazer at an already great price for the big and tall trad. My guess is there would be plenty of sleeve to hide the wear with an alteration...or wear it as is for $25 shipped.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> The Brooks Brothers navy hopsack blazer I mentioned earlier:
> 
> Will need a dry clean to press and freshen. Wear visible on cuff points only.
> $30 shipped conus.
> 
> Shoulders: 20.5"
> Chest: 26"
> Length: 33.5"
> Sleeves: 27"
> (sounds like around 48L, guessing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/7dfbfb91.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here's what I meant to offer for $4 off.

The 16-35 Gitman is sold. I expect someone to snag the other quickly, Gitmans are great shirts.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Nice lot of shirts today. All excellent condition.
> 
> Gitman Bros. for J. Parker finest imported 2x2 cotton oxfords. *15 1/2-35 *(on top) and 16-35(Sold).
> 
> The color of these is natural white, and they are beautiful, very well made shirts.
> $26 each shipped conus.
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers *15 1/2-R*. (Sleeve is about 34. I will measure exactly if you aren't familiar with their sizing.)
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> Lands' End coral roll-your-sleeves-up-and-button-'em shirt. *L 16-16 1/2*.
> 
> Straight tails, open gussets. Wish it fit me.
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> Lands' End 100% cotton seafoam poplin slacks. *34 regular*.
> Outseam and inseam: 38" & 27". (Figure them at 34x32.)
> 
> (Not sure the color comes through in the pictures, and I included a picture to show two small spots that my guess has it will easily come out but are hardly visible. Otherwise, these pants are like-new.)
> $24 shipped.
> 
> 
> I also have a larger size Brooks Brothers navy hopsack blazer to post later when measurements are taken.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> ties claimed, pending payment. thanks guys, more to come.


 Agh! I had hoped I was first to pm you. Good grab to whomever came up with these!


----------



## TheWGP

A long overdue batch of new stuff! There's some really nice tradly goods in here, so let's move them on out! All prices INCLUDE lower 48 states shipping (will ship elsewhere, PM me for details), all payment is via Paypal. Always open to offers, larger purchases can get a discount, and so on. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll get back to you straightaway!

Trade suggestions are welcome - just ask!

All the pictures below are clickable thumbnails, so click on through:

1) Crockett & Jones Malvern (for Tom James as the Laxton) light brown suede monks marked 10.5 D. SOLD
2)Vintage Dexter pebblegrain monkstraps - 11C - SOLD
3)Bill's Khakis M2 Twill - British Khaki, tagged 35, SOLD

4) Bill's Khakis M2 Twill - brown, tagged 34, measurements: waist 35" + at least 3", inseam 30", no cuffs, + 2.5" folded up. Again, M2 model, slightly less relaxed fit and FLAT FRONTS, no pleats. Asking $30.



5) Brooks Brothers cords, brown, tagged 35/32, measurements: 35+0, inseam 31.5" + 1.25" cuffs + 1" turned up. Asking $24.


6) Enzo Tovare made in Italy shirt - this was one of my own I'm getting rid of, 17/34-35. Asking just $15.


7) Majer slacks, pale yellow. Picked these up for someone but they never responded. These are nice spring/summer slacks though! I'd wear them if they fit me.  Measurements: waist 34 + 3", inseam 30" + 2", no cuffs. Asking $23.



8)Murray's Toggery Shop Reds - vintage made in USA model. I actually tried to make these work for me but it just ain't happening. My loss is your gain! W39 + maybe .5", inseam 30" + .5" maybe. One flaw: there's a small hole in the back that was professionally repaired with fabric from this individual pair of pants (hemming scraps) so it matches perfectly. I spent a few bucks trying to make these pants happen and it pains me to see them go! Judging from past postings of Murray's reds, these should fly out the door for just $30!



9)Izod of London with blue crocodile on the front. This label and the blue crocodile dates this pretty far back. Tagged XL, but it fits short in the body, maybe would fit a size L better. Nearly impossible to measure this one - it's maybe 24-22" p2p, 26ish length. I usually wear a "tall" or "long" size - so if it weren't for that, it might have worked for me. There was a stain on the front that mostly came out in the wash, but disclosing it all the same. Pics taken before wash - it's by the middle button. Asking $24 shipped.



10)Ermenegildo Zegna white FC dress shirt, 16.5/35. All I'm going to say about it. My wife picked this one up and checked out before I saw it, thinking a Euro size would be "up one" like in shoes... not so! $22



11)Here's a real trad staple: Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 cord sack jacket, patch pockets. Tagged a 43S, SOLD.

12) Last but not least, a lot of three ties! All are Hardie Amies, all are wool or feel like it, none o' that shiny silk here! :icon_smile_wink: All three shipped for just $15!


----------



## AlanC

TheWGP said:


> 1) Crockett & Jones Malvern (for Tom James as the Laxton) light brown suede monks marked 10.5 D. These first ones I got from Cardinals5, and they're great - they fit me pretty well, though tightly, and I'm an 11D/11E true size, so these may be good for an 10.5E to 11D wearer. Never have been quite able to figure out if the sizing is UK or US, but that's all the data I can give you on them! And yes, they are C&J benchgrade - if you have questions or want to see pictures proving this, just PM me. Only reason I'm getting rid of these is for closet space! Asking $50 shipped. I suspect both pairs of shoes here would fit the same person - discount possibility!


Steal alert! Steal alert!!


----------



## maximar

Florsheim wingtips 10c black and brown pairs.
SOLD


----------



## Reds & Tops

Updates!



Reds & Tops said:


> All items will be shipped USPS with delivery confirmation. Con US included, international at cost. Paypal Personal payment highly preferred.
> 
> *Burberry's Suit- asking SOLD, Con US. *
> Navy alternating pin, flannel.
> 2 Button jacket with light shoulder padding, center vent
> Reverse pleated pant, slim fitting
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Pit to pit: 21
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Waist: 19.5
> Length: 30
> 
> Pant
> Waist: 17
> Inseam: 30.5
> Leg opening: 9.5
> Rise: 12
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0146be.jpg
> https://img203.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0145dm.jpg https://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0147ds.jpg https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0148h.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Corduroys, asking $15 shipped, Con US
> *Standard PRL casual cords, flat front uncuffed.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 36x30
> Waist: 18
> Rise: 12
> Inseam: 29
> 
> https://img541.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0143.jpg https://img576.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0144f.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Gray Corduroys, asking $15 shipped Con US*
> Standard PRL casual cords. Gray color, in great shape. Flat front and uncuffed.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 35x30
> Waist: 17.5
> Rise: 12
> Inseam: 29
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0141hj.jpg https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0142c.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Twill Cream Trousers, asking $25 shipped, Con US*
> This is a great pair of pants. Made in Italy with great leather detailing on the pocket. They are a little trimmer and have a lower rise than standard dress pants.
> 
> Mid weight twill material, flat front with 2" cuff.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 36
> Waist: 18
> Rise: 10.5
> Inseam: 30
> 
> https://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0136ym.jpg https://img682.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0137pi.jpg
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Glen Plaid Dress Trousers. Asking $35 shipped Con US. *
> A great fabric - black and white Glen Plaid with a red deco. Double forward pleats, with a dress extension waistband & side tabs. Cuffed.
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 17
> Rise: 13
> Inseam: 30
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0134zw.jpg https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0135r.jpg
> 
> *Blue Striped white shirt, J. Crew. Size Medium. SOLD shipped Con US. *
> 
> Not much to say. White shirt with a blue stripe - size medium.
> 
> Neck is about a 15.5, sleeve about a 34.
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0138z.jpg
> https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0139q.jpg
> *
> Sperry Penny Loafers. Worn once, size 11.5. Asking SOLD shipped, Con US. *
> These might as well be new - great shape. They don't fit me, or I'd be keeping them.
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0150n.jpg
> https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0150n.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Sterling silver kingfisher (?) and fish cufflinks by Liberty.*

This are *gorgeous*!! The detail is exquisite; my poor photography skills fail to do these beautiful links any justice at all. These are unworn, and come in their original box--although note that the clasp is missing for this. They carry full English hallmarking for sterling silver (on the underside of the fish).

Asking CLAIMED, or offer.

I also have a pair of links from *T.M. Lewin of Jermyn Stree*t to pass on. These show the English flag, and come in their original box.

Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS*, or offer.

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/cufflinks010.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonylumpkin

A rather large offering today, as its been a while since I posted anything. Life intrudes!

All items include shipping east of the Mississippi, add $3.00 to the west. Sorry, USPS is getting very expensive!

First a Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sack, navy blazer tagged a 38 S Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 21,5" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and length 29.5" BOC. This is from the Brookease line. Excellent condition, asking $55 shipped CONUS

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/2blazer.jpg/
https://img219.imageshack.us/i/2blazer1.jpg/

A vintage Brooks Brothers Madras 3/2 sack. This probably goes back to the 70s and is in very good condition for its age. There are a couple of minor stains, the worst of which is pictured. MOP buttons, very lightly padded shoulders and hand sewn button holes! Its tagged a 38S and measures approximately: chest 20", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 17.75" and length 29.25" BOC. Asking $45.

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/madrasred.jpg/
https://img51.imageshack.us/i/madrasred2.jpg/https://img101.imageshack.us/i/madrasred3.jpg/

This one isn't quite as trad, but still a nice Brooks Brothers Madras, of far more recent vintage. Its a 2 button darted madras jacket, tagged a size 40 S. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 23" + 2.5", shoulders 19", length 30" BOC. Asking $50.

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen.jpg/
https://img101.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen2.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen1.jpg/

Two size 36 trad belts. The navy and yellow is a Dooney & Bourke. The nautical flags, I believe is a Leatherman. Both have solid brass buckles and are in excellent condition. *TAKEN*

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/belts.jpg/

Brooks Brothers blue, 15.5/34, made in USA OCBD. Asking $22.50.

https://img140.imageshack.us/i/ocbdblue.jpg/
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/ocbdblue1.jpg/

NWT Mark Alexander 100% cotton, half sleeved madras shirt. Made in India and tagged a large. Asking $22.50.

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/madrasshirt.jpg/

L.L.Bean brown, pebble grain chukka boots. Very good condition, the composition heels and soles are 90% or better. These are leather lined and Goodyear welted. There is a nick in the toe of one boot (which I have shown) however, it is not nearly as noticeable as the picture makes it look. At great "knocking about" boot. Size is 8.5 E. Asking $55.

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka.jpg/
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka1.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka2.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka3.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ That first madras is fantastic! The BB ocbd should have an unlined collar as well for those who are interested.

Price drops and one new item. *Buy one of my jackets and get a tie or the pocket square for free - your choice!*

Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson 3/2 sack summer sport coat. The fabric feels like 100% cotton or a cotton/? blend (not poly). The jacket is a 3/2 sack, fully lined, single vented, plastic(?) white buttons, and Made in USA.

Condition: Excellent - it appears the sleeves were shortened (usually 42Rs have around 25" sleeves), but no one wore the coat (or not very much). Even the lining is immaculate.

Tagged size: 42R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.75"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length: 30"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/affq003.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/affq004.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/affq006.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/affq007.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/affq009.jpg/



Cardinals5 said:


> Vintage Lands End open oxford cloth tattersall shirt. Made in USA
> Condition: Very good
> Tagged: XL 17-17.5
> Neck: 17.25
> Sleeves: 34
> Chest: 52
> Price: 15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/sales428051.jpg/ https://img688.imageshack.us/i/sales428054.jpg/
> 
> Robert Talbott, 100% silk, maroon, navy, gray, tan rep stripe, handsewn in USA
> Width: 2 7/8
> Price: 12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/sales428019.jpg/
> 
> Davide Cenci 100% silk grenadine, Made in Italy
> Width: 4"
> Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/sales428008.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/sales428010.jpg/
> 
> Holland and Sherry, Made in USA, toucans
> Width: 3.5"
> Price: 9.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/sales428015.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/sales428016.jpg/





Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery-maker silk pocket square. The size is: 18"x18". Hand rolled edges.
> 
> Condition: good, but there are two small snags/tiny holes on one edge that are only visible when held up to the light (see second pic).
> 
> Price: $7.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/uygkg004.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Another price drop - if interested, please make an offer otherwise this very nice 3/2 sack blazer is going back to the thrift store later next week.

H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.

H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.

Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.

Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 32.5"

Price: $24.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img230.imageshack.us/i/rtyj011.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/rtyj014.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

^^ Those madras jackets are great. Someday, someone will post one in a 41L


----------



## AlanC

A few items for the larger, more Anglo minded Trad.

Take the shirt and the linen trousers both for $100 delivered!

*Burberry* Novacheck button down
Tagged size: XL
Made in the UK
Equivalent shirt retails for $250!

Yours for only $55 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal!

 https://img511.imageshack.us/i/img0581ky.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img0582vo.jpg/

*Polo Ralph Lauren* linen trousers
Made in Italy (by Corneliani)
Anglo-inspired (and Trad acceptable) forward pleats
Tagged size: 40 (hand measured to 40" x 31" with 1.5" cuffs)
Equivalent trousers retail for $325 on the Ralph Lauren website.

Yours for only $55 shipped CONUS, Paypal Personal.

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/img0585p.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img0586m.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img0589k.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers* ribbon belt
Tagged size: L(arge)
Somewhat rumpled, needs to be ironed flat (do so with a cloth between the iron and belt).
These retail for $48 on the BB website.

Yours for $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

$4 off on any of these.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> More shirts to consider:
> 
> Two vintage patch madras long sleeves from Resilio and Kennington, both L.
> Kenneth Gordon 60's singles cotton Retford plaid, M.
> Hathaway "Lochlana" woven in Switzerland 80% cotton 20% wool plaid flannel. M
> And, a brand new vintage Pickering 100% Lisle Cotton short-sleeved knit popover for The Snowmass Club, M.
> 
> Resilio for the old Parker-Wright store. L
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/427c5fe9.jpg
> 
> Kennington, Ltd. made in India. 100% cotton. Large
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/440b54d3.jpg
> 
> Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans Retford plaid. M
> This one has an exquisitely tight weave and light hand.
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/13a42650.jpg
> 
> Hathaway "Lochlana" 80% cotton 20% wool plaid flannel. Woven in Switzerland. M
> Light enough for spring and fall.
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/09cd72bf.jpg
> 
> Pickering 100% lisle cotton golf or tennis popover. M
> Brand spanking new. Just a little long on me or you'd hardly chance to see it.
> For The Snowmass Club. Don't mind if I do.
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/74957d47.jpg


----------



## frosejr

PRICE DROPS!



frosejr said:


> All prices delivered to CONUS. Other countries, postage extra, email me for total. I will take payment by Paypal. Personal payment is not necessary.
> 
> I have reviewed all of these items carefully, but I'm human. If you find a problem when you receive something, let me know and it will be resolved to your satisfaction.
> 
> Please PM me if you have any questions about any items.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers OCBD in a yellow/burnt orange pattern. 16.5/36 long sleeve. SOLD
> 
> 2. Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeve 100% cotton polo/sweater, size XL. My wife calls this color "oatmeal." Looks like light brown to me. Women. $22 delivered CONUS
> 
> 3. Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeve casual shirt, black with white pattern. Size Medium. $18 delivered CONUS.
> 
> 4. Brooks Brothers long sleeve button-down plaid casual shirt, mostly blue. Size medium. One pocket. SOLD
> 
> 5. A treat for the drowsy trad. Brooks Brothers blue flannel pajama top. Size XL. $17 delivered CONUS.
> 
> 6. And one tie: Brooks Brothers wool/silk blend, 58" long, burnt orange color. $15 delivered CONUS.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

I have been here many times, but have never posted so here is the initial try. Not sure how this will work .... I have several things for sale. All of these will be in perfect or near perfect condition. There will never be anything that I wouldnt wear myself.

First a couple of really nice shirts. In the South we love Gitman Brothers and here are two in classic white. Both have the 'still new' sheen to them. I am asking 20.00 each for them. Thanks.

The first shirt is a 16 1/2 35


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

Since I messed up trying to add the second shirt, I will just put this one in a separate listing.

Another Gitman Brothers White Dress Shirt.

This shirt is a size 17 1/2 36. I am asking 20.00 for it as well.


----------



## Cardinals5

I have had numerous transactions and communications with DownByTheRiverSide and wouldn't hesitate a second to vouch for him.


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm looking for a set of brown horn buttons; preferably three for the front and eight for the sleeves. If anyone finds a particularly heinous Oxxford at a thrift store with nice buttons, please let me know.

They'll be for a blue blazer.


----------



## Roguls

*Two pairs of Trad Shoes*

I have to offer these up, as they just don't fit me right. I am sad to see both of them go. I do not post here much, but my ebay name is roguls for seller reference.

Please email me to correspond, as I do not frequent this forum enough: [email protected]

First, *Allen Edmonds Soho in Cognac, size 9E. Worn ONCE. *

Looking for $*175 shipped*, but of course will entertain offers.

Second, *Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors, V-Cleats, "Vibram'd", size 10C*.

Looking for *$75 shipped*. These also have Sole Kings Poron tongue pads. Awesome shoes, in fantastic condition. Worn 3x since vibram sole added (pretty much new).

Again, email me: *[email protected]*


----------



## Bernie Zack

*Cotton Madras Sport Coats*

Wow! Those Madras Sport Coats are FANTASTIC. If only a 46R!!!!


tonylumpkin said:


> A rather large offering today, as its been a while since I posted anything. Life intrudes!
> 
> All items include shipping east of the Mississippi, add $3.00 to the west. Sorry, USPS is getting very expensive!
> 
> First a Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sack, navy blazer tagged a 38 S Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 21,5" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and length 29.5" BOC. This is from the Brookease line. Excellent condition, asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/2blazer.jpg/
> https://img219.imageshack.us/i/2blazer1.jpg/
> 
> A vintage Brooks Brothers Madras 3/2 sack. This probably goes back to the 70s and is in very good condition for its age. There are a couple of minor stains, the worst of which is pictured. MOP buttons, very lightly padded shoulders and hand sewn button holes! Its tagged a 38S and measures approximately: chest 20", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 17.75" and length 29.25" BOC. Asking $45.
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/madrasred.jpg/
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/madrasred2.jpg/https://img101.imageshack.us/i/madrasred3.jpg/
> 
> This one isn't quite as trad, but still a nice Brooks Brothers Madras, of far more recent vintage. Its a 2 button darted madras jacket, tagged a size 40 S. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 23" + 2.5", shoulders 19", length 30" BOC. Asking $50.
> 
> https://img219.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen.jpg/
> https://img101.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen2.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen1.jpg/
> 
> Two size 36 trad belts. The navy and yellow is a Dooney & Bourke. The nautical flags, I believe is a Leatherman. Both have solid brass buckles and are in excellent condition. *TAKEN*
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/i/belts.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue, 15.5/34, made in USA OCBD. Asking $22.50.
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/ocbdblue.jpg/
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/ocbdblue1.jpg/
> 
> NWT Mark Alexander 100% cotton, half sleeved madras shirt. Made in India and tagged a large. Asking $22.50.
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/madrasshirt.jpg/
> 
> L.L.Bean brown, pebble grain chukka boots. Very good condition, the composition heels and soles are 90% or better. These are leather lined and Goodyear welted. There is a nick in the toe of one boot (which I have shown) however, it is not nearly as noticeable as the picture makes it look. At great "knocking about" boot. Size is 8.5 E. Asking $55.
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka.jpg/
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka1.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka2.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka3.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

Cardinals5 said:


> I have had numerous transactions and communications with DownByTheRiverSide and wouldn't hesitate a second to vouch for him.


I second this--he's an upstanding chap!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Kenmoor Longwings 9.5 C*

The uppers look great. Give 'em the ol' mac and they should glow with a handsome patina. (Some wear around the collar)

$85 shipped conus.










*Hickey Freeman Charcoal Flannel Trousers*, no size tag measures 35 waist and around 33-34 with 1" to let (please check measurements)

Excellent shape. Suspenders buttons, plain front, 1.5" cuffs. 
The color is better represented on the smaller picture, the big picture makes them look much lighter than they are.

$35 shipped conus.

waist: 17.5"
outseam: 40.5"
inseam: 30"


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

I thought perhaps someone here might appreciate this rather festive jacket. It is what I would call a brilliant sapphire blue in what appears to be a linen or linen/silk mix, although it is not labelled as to fiber composition. It was made by Laughton Hunter for Smith and Byars, an old Traditional Clothier in Starkville, Miss. This coat dates to between 1983 - 1990. I believe this coat would be about a 42L - 43L. The measurements are as follows: Chest, 46. Waist, 44. Length BOC, 32. Sleeves, 26. I am asking 32.00 which includes shipping.


----------



## swb120

3/2 Corbin sack suit for Eljo's is now sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!!*

*OFFERS VERY, VERY WELCOME!*

As part of Spring cleaning I'm passing on some very lovely items that I've never used, and which accordingly need to find new and appreciative homes!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *

And, as always, offers are welcome! International inquiries are welcome, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Scarves:*

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies002.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*1) Unworn Begg scarf*

This beautiful scarf is unworn. It's made in Scotland of 75% lambswool and 25% angora, and is incredibly thick and luxurious. It's also a whopping 11.75' by 62', with an additional 3' of fringe at each end.

*Asking $70*

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies004.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies006.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Tartan scarf*

This is another beautiful scarf; the colours are wonderful and vibrant without being garish at all. It's untagged, but I bought this at The Scotch House in London; I believe that it's 100% Scottish wool, and was made in Scotland. It measures 11.25' by 47.5', with 1' of fringe at each end. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $32*

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies007.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Johnston's of Elgin cashmere scarf.*

This little gem was made in Scotland for The Scotch House by Johnston's of Elgin, and is 100% cashmere. It's in excellent condition, and the tartan is Ancient Hunting Macintosh. It measures 7.5' by 44' with 2' of fringe at each end.

*Asking $30 > 27*

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies008.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies009.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Unused Smythson wallet*

This was Made in England for Smythson of Bond Street; I believe that it is pigskin. It is unused. It measures 5 1/8 by 4' closed. It has three credit card slots and two satin (?) lined slots for notes and tickets on one side. I'm not sure what the gold-coloured stylus is for, but it's not a pen!

It comes with a blue dustbag which is not from Smythson; it just happened to fit it perfectly, and so I used it to store it!

*Asking $65 > 59*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/smythson001.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img145.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies015.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies011.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*5) Unused T.M. Lewin metal collar stays.*

These are stamped with Lewin's name and "est. 1899". They come in their original Lewin pouch. These were bought new from Lewin's and never used.

*Asking $20 > 18*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies021.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*POCKET SQUARES:*

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies024.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*6) Unused Turnbull & Asser pocket squares.*

These are a lovely cream colour. They're unused, but rumpled from storage, as shown. They are handmade in England, and 100% silk. They measure 18" square. There are two available.

*Asking $22 each.*

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies029.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies028.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies023.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*7) Blue silk with yellow dots pocket square*

This is silk, Made in Italy, and measures just under 11" square.

*Asking $15*

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies025.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*8) Kent Wang pocket square*

*Claimed*


----------



## TweedyDon

Pictures added below! (And shirt is on hold)



TweedyDon said:


> I have a blue Mercer OCBD to pass along; this was found lurking in my closets and dates from my, er, larger days! it's a 17.5/34, and in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $25 or offer shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.
> 
> *Pictures coming Saturday, with luck--meanwhile, please PM with interest!*


https://img163.imageshack.us/i/mercer001.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/mercer003.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*Interest Check!*

This is only tangentially clothing related--it's a Harris Tweed item, just not the cloth!--but it might be of interest to some here...

I'm thinking of passing along a signed, original cartoon by John Ryan, the creator of the British icons "Captain Pugwash", "Mandy and Midge", and "Harris Tweed: Special Agent" from the Eagle comic for boys.

This cartoon is of "Harris Tweed: Special Agent", and is a handdrawn and signed original. It's on a standard postcard sized piece of pasteboard. I'll post pictures if there's interest.

Ryan is now dead, and so his artwork is increasing in value. information on Ryan can be found here:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ob...es/tv-radio-obituaries/5899923/John-Ryan.html

I'd be looking for around* $150 shipped and insured in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

That these coats have been sitting in my closet for so long before appearing here is pretty much the most sincere testament to their beauty that they can be, as I'm really reluctant to part with them. But, the Burberry is now too big for me (and was rarely worn, anyway), and the Brooks Brothers coat in charcoal herringbone with the velvet collar was never worn, so it's time to find them new homes.

*Prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance. 
*

International inquiries are welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers! And, as always, offers are very welcome!*


*1) Classic Burberry trenchcoat for Harrods.*

This is Burberry's iconic trenchcoat! Made in England (NOT offshore, as much of Burberry now is) for the very upscale London store Harrods of Knightsbridge, it really doesn't get much better than this. This coat has all of the bells and whistles you'd want from a Burberry--gun flap, D-rings on the belt, novacheck lining, leather-covered buckles at wrist and belt, beautiful cut, and reinforced single vent.

It's tagged a 54L which is European size; this fit me when I was a 44, and the measurements confirm that it's a 44L.

This coat is in superb condition, except for a couple of minor flaws: there's a very small mark on the underside of the belt, a tiny spot on the underside of the belt near the buckle, and the buckles show minor wear. All these flaws are shown.

This coat is a steal at *$160, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--OR OFFER!*

Measurements:

Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: Raglan, so no measurement available.
Sleeve (underarm from armpit to cuff): 19
Length: 48

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats002.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img260.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats004.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats007.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats005.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img249.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats006.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tiny mark on underside of belt by buckle; minor wear to leather of buckles:

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats003.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mark on underside of belt--probably easily removed with dry cleaning:

https://img98.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats008.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Brooks Brothers Velvet-collared Chesterfield coat.*

This is absolutely beautiful, and I'm very reluctant to pass it on. But, it never gets worn--I always use by Langrock instead--and so it's a waste to have it hanging in my closet, unused. This coat is in immaculate condition, except for a small tear in the inside of the lining inside one of the front pockets--this can't be detected at all except when you push your hand deep inside, and would be easy fix for even an incompetent dry cleaner tailor.

This has a hook vent, two button cuffs, concealed button flap, and a velvet collar. It's fully lined, and beautifully cut. It's made of absolutely beautiful dark charcoal herringbone, and really is a gorgeous, gorgeous coat.

Asking *$150 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, OR OFFER! *

I believe that this is c.38-40L (I'm a 40L and this fits me wonderfully without a jacket), but please see the measurements:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 27
Length: 45
Shoulder: 18.5

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats013.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats014.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats016.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats017.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats019.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*38/40 Gloverall duffle; c.42 Burberry Irish tweed; c.44/46 Golden Bear sheepskin-lined leather A2*

In addition to these coats I have a size M 42R Baracuta G9 in tan to pass on; this will be listed shortly, either today or tomorrow. I'll be asking $35, shipped.

But, for now, my closet clearing continues with these three! And the Golden Bear A2 is gorgeous--no use right now, but come the Fall and Winter you'll love this jacket!

*As always, prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *

*Offers are welcome!*

*1) Size 38/40 brown Gloverall duffle.*

Claimed

*2) c.42 Burberry Irish tweed overcoat*

Claimed

*3) c. 44/46 Made in California Golden Bear sheepskin lined leather A2 with mouton collar*

This is simply gorgeous, and if it still fit me it wouldn't be here! This dates from when Golden Bear made things in California, and made them very, very well indeed. The lining in this jacket is seriously thick and luxurious, as it the mouton fur collar. The leather shell is also thick, although it does have a couple of small scratches on one arm (shown). This is tagged a 46, but because it's so thickly lined it seems to run a bit small in the chest--please see measurements.

Asking $*125 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 28 (to end of cuff from shoulder)
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 28

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear001.jpg

https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear006.jpg

https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear002.jpg

https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear003.jpg

https://img576.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear004.jpg

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear005.jpg

https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear008.jpg


----------



## Andy Roo

1) John Ashford oxford-cloth button-down (OCBD) plaid shirt, made in India, size medium. $17 shipped in CONUS.










2) J. Press yellow OCBD with flap pocket, made in USA, size 15.5 x 34. SOLD.










3) Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD, made in USA, traditional fit, size 15.5 x 34. SOLD.










4) J. Press pink OCBD with flap pocket, made in USA, size 15.5 x 35. Small, light stain on placket. SOLD.










5) Brooks Brothers pink OCBD, made in USA, traditional fit, size 15.5 x 34. This is an older one, with unlined collar. Some fraying on cuffs. SOLD.


----------



## Andy Roo

1) "Naturally Gwynn's" of Birmingham, Michigan 3/2 sack bottle green wool hopsack blazer, with mother-of-pearl buttons. Patch pockets, 3.25" lapels, 2 button cuffs. Perhaps a 40R/S. SOLD.
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeves: 25"
Shoulders: 18"
Length below collar: 29.5"










2) Lilly Pulitzer of Palm Beach 2-button sack lime green blazer, with brass buttons. Feels like linen or linen/cotton. Patch pockets, 4" lapels, 3 button cuffs. Maybe a 39R. $25 shipped in CONUS.
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Length below collar: 30.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Ties!*

*All ties are now claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*42R Baracuta--for $35, shipped!*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in the USA cotton A2 jacket--perfect for Spring/Summer!*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!!! *

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome. Payment by Personal payPal payment preferred, but not required.

*Please PM with interest!*

*3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*

I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.

*Asking $30*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25.75"
Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
Length (BOC): 24

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/

Patina:

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/


----------



## recoveringchef

I have a pair of Bass Weejuns I picked up the other day. They're too big for me. These are a size 11.5D. They're burgundy penny loafers.  They show signs of wear, but the soles look like they're in good shape.

$30 shipped CONUS


----------



## recoveringchef

*Some AE Wingtips*

Claimed pending payment.

I bought these AE Ashland wingtips on eBay. I've been looking for an old pair of AE shoes to get refinished at their factory. I confirmed via email with AE personnel that these shoes _are _eligible to be refinished at their factory. These are size 11D (US). The color is something between brown and burgundy. The uppers have a decent amount of creasing. They're just a half size too long for me.

I would gladly consider a trade for a size 10.5E in any style.

$25 shipped CONUS


----------



## TheWGP

Drops on the remaining items! 



TheWGP said:


> A long overdue batch of new stuff! There's some really nice tradly goods in here, so let's move them on out! All prices INCLUDE lower 48 states shipping (will ship elsewhere, PM me for details), all payment is via Paypal. Always open to offers, larger purchases can get a discount, and so on. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll get back to you straightaway!
> 
> Trade suggestions are welcome - just ask!
> 
> All the pictures below are clickable thumbnails, so click on through:
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers cords, brown, tagged 35/32, measurements: 35+0, inseam 31.5" + 1.25" cuffs + 1" turned up. Asking $24.>>>20
> 
> 
> 6) Enzo Tovare made in Italy shirt - this was one of my own I'm getting rid of, 17/34-35. Asking just $15.>>>10
> 
> 
> 7) Majer slacks, pale yellow. Picked these up for someone but they never responded. These are nice spring/summer slacks though! I'd wear them if they fit me.  Measurements: waist 34 + 3", inseam 30" + 2", no cuffs. Asking $23.>>>18
> 
> 
> 
> 8)Murray's Toggery Shop Reds - vintage made in USA model. I actually tried to make these work for me but it just ain't happening. My loss is your gain! W39 + maybe .5", inseam 30" + .5" maybe. One flaw: there's a small hole in the back that was professionally repaired with fabric from this individual pair of pants (hemming scraps) so it matches perfectly. I spent a few bucks trying to make these pants happen and it pains me to see them go! Judging from past postings of Murray's reds, these should fly out the door for just $30! Had interest but no takers yet... Now just $25!
> 
> 
> 
> 9)Izod of London with blue crocodile on the front. This label and the blue crocodile dates this pretty far back. Tagged XL, but it fits short in the body, maybe would fit a size L better. Nearly impossible to measure this one - it's maybe 24-22" p2p, 26ish length. I usually wear a "tall" or "long" size - so if it weren't for that, it might have worked for me. There was a stain on the front that mostly came out in the wash, but disclosing it all the same. Pics taken before wash - it's by the middle button. Asking $24 shipped.>>>19
> 
> 
> 
> 10)Ermenegildo Zegna white FC dress shirt, 16.5/35. All I'm going to say about it. My wife picked this one up and checked out before I saw it, thinking a Euro size would be "up one" like in shoes... not so! $22>>>16
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Last but not least, a lot of three ties! All are Hardie Amies, all are wool or feel like it, none o' that shiny silk here! :icon_smile_wink: All three shipped for just $15!>>>12 - c'mon, I can't GIVE these away?!


----------



## TheWGP

Let's clear this stuff out... I'm losing money after shipping on most of it.




TheWGP said:


> Another round of drops!
> *I would love to trade with you! *I even prefer trades to $ sales, but will of course accept $. PM me and we can certainly work something out! That applies to multi-item orders - some savings can be arranged for packages!
> 
> All prices include shipping in the lower 48 states - I will ship elsewhere, we just need to discuss the cost and make sure we're on the same page. Payment is via PayPal - Paypal Personal is appreciated, but not required, since if you fund from bank account or Paypal balance, NEITHER of us has any fees!
> 
> Any questions? Feel free to PM me. All pictures are clickable thumbnails - click them to see the larger photo!
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 100% linen shorts - 34 waist. Great for summer, great to pair with the above Bill's shorts for a nice wardrobe! *$25>>>$20*>>>15!>>>12
> 
> 
> 3) Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. 10 shipped, 15 for both!
> 
> 
> 4) The other Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Still a great tie... just takes some character to wear! 8 shipped, 15 for both!
> 
> 
> 5)Brooks Brothers Country Club seersucker trousers - blue & white stripe - nifty pants! GREAT for summer! Tagged W32, BUT measure W34 with 2" to let, 30 inseam, 1.5 inch cuffs, 1 inch turned up inside to let. *$26 shipped>>>$20 SHIPPED!* IN DISCUSSIONS... PENDING... people suck and don't reply to PM's, so >>> 15
> 
> 
> 6) Izod by Lacoste sweater - size XL. P2P 26ish, length 27ish, VERY hard to measure. I would call it a standard XL, maybe on the large side a bit. I may keep this myself if nobody is interested, but my wife says it's ugly, so... >>>14 or I keep it
> 
> 
> 7)Brooks Brothers MUST IRON 17.5/34 Made in USA, Fabric imported from Italy shirt. 2-button cuffs, point collar, blue with white/fine blue stripes. Awesome shirt - made in USA! MUST IRON! *$25 shipped>>>20 SHIPPED*>>>>17 shipped>>>12 shipped?


----------



## swb120

*Loake captoes, sz 9D; Church's tassle loafers, sz. 10C; suits & sportcoats - price drops!*

1) Loake Bros. black perforated captoe bals calfskin, size 9D (US size), made in England. Made for the US-based company, British Isles Collection, Ltd. The insoles on the Loakes look as if they haven't been worn at all; the outsoles show some wear. Lovely shoes.

Asking *$40 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 11 5/8"x 4 1/8"

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0725t.jpg https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0729d.jpg https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0727m.jpg

2) Church's tassel loafers. Soles marked: "Bench Grade, made in England." Uppers, insoles in excellent condition. Outsoles in good condition. Sz. 10 C

These are similar to the "Keats" model, currently selling for over $500 here:

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...=6&shoeID=54&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0

Asking *$55>50>45>40 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3286h.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img3287n.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3288c.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img3289y.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img3290r.jpg/

Some beautiful suits, blazers and sportcoats - sorry for the poor photos!

5). Southwick for Larrimor's navy blazer. No size tag, but measurements approx. 40R (rely on measurements, however). 2-button, darted, single vent, beautiful soft wool. [Larrimor's is Pittsburgh's best men's clothing store). Asking *$35>$30 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30
Sleeve: 24 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img4048b.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img4049g.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img4051.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img4053c.jpg/

6). First Harris Tweed has small red, orange and green flecks in the gray herringbone pattern. Approx. size 38R (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 40
Waist: 37
Length (BOC): 30.5
Sleeve: 24.75 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4045i.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img4042sa.jpg/

7). Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The Mercer has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TradTeacher

Pieces to move...

Assorted tradly ties




Left to Right:

Brooks University 3" SOLD
Brooks University 3" SOLD
Brooks University 3" SOLD
J. Crew 3.25" SOLD
J. Crew 2.78"
J. Press 3.25" SOLD
J. Press 3.25"
J. Press 3.25" SOLD
Ben Silver 3"

$15/tie. Buy all 10 for $100.

Several vintage 40Rish Brooks Bros. sacks to follow shortly...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

These are taking up room, and I'm willing to sell them as a lot or in any combination for the cost of shipping and, if you don't mind, a token for my time and expense. If you want them sent first class mail it will be even cheaper. And make an offer for the boat shoes.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> I've given up on the hope that I can wear these, they are cut just a little too big for my comfort--I'm really a 15 neck.
> 
> Brooks Brothers and Lands End OCBDs (and a couple point collars). All 15.5/32 and must iron.
> 
> $18 apiece, or add $12 for a second, and $10 per additional.
> 
> The bottom BB is an older vintage and the collar is definitely unlined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom shirt and middle shirt each have a spot at the bottom of the pocket (link to pictures provided). Top shirt is a point collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/46e7e78b.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d7a9adc4.jpg
> 
> Patterned shirts: (tattersall LE is a point collar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H. H. Brown boat shoes 9N.
> 
> I found these and a pair of sperrys in the same size and got these only because they were clearly of a better quality. But they were not a proper fit for me: 9N shoes on 8.5D feet just didn't feel right after all. Removable inserts and good quality chromexel leather.
> 
> $30 conus.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Florsheim Imperial Longwings - 12D

Pebble grain. Beautiful shape. One light scuff on the side of one shoe, show in pictures.

Bought these hoping I could squeeze into them but they're just too tight. 

Preferably would like to trade for a pair of Florsheims in 13D - not necessarily another black pair, interested in brown as well. If I can't find a trade, I'm willing to sell.









More photos here:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Kenneth Gordon Retford and Hathaway Lochlana are sold, thanks!

These are all $16



GentlemanGeorge said:


> More shirts to consider:
> 
> Two vintage patch madras long sleeves from Resilio and Kennington, both L.
> And, a brand new vintage Pickering 100% Lisle Cotton short-sleeved knit popover for The Snowmass Club, M.
> 
> Resilio for the old Parker-Wright store. L
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/427c5fe9.jpg
> 
> Kennington made in India. 100% cotton. Large
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/440b54d3.jpg
> 
> Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans Retford plaid. M
> This one has an exquisitely tight weave and light hand.
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/13a42650.jpg
> 
> Hathaway "Lochlana" 80% cotton 20% wool plaid flannel. Woven in Switzerland. M
> Light enough for spring and fall.
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/09cd72bf.jpg
> 
> Pickering 100% lisle cotton golf or tennis popover. M
> Brand spanking new. Just a little long on me or you'd hardly chance to see it.
> For The Snowmass Club. Don't mind if I do.
> $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full view:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/74957d47.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Not even an offer?! Amazing...



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Berle Slacks madras shorts NWT. Size 40.*
> (There is a smattering of tiny spots that I think are just store dust. I've included a picture.)
> $25 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drop!

Take $5 off, or make an offer.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Hickey Freeman houndstooth sportcoat for Morris Levy's of Savannah. 42
> (Some restitching needed in lining, shown.)
> $35 shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeves: 23"
> Chest: 23"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other views:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ea06e268.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/545185b1.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b3cbb83d.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/296bf1e9.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/96edb83b.jpg
> 
> Deansgate glenplaid sack for John B. Rourke. No tagged size (same estate)
> $30 shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Chest: 22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other views:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c4468761.jpg
> hook vent: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c174dfad.jpg
> stain: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/107475e2.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops!



TweedyDon said:


> *PRICE DROPS!!*
> 
> *OFFERS VERY, VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> As part of Spring cleaning I'm passing on some very lovely items that I've never used, and which accordingly need to find new and appreciative homes!
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *
> 
> And, as always, offers are welcome! International inquiries are welcome, too!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Scarves:*
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies002.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *1) Unworn Begg scarf*
> 
> This beautiful scarf is unworn. It's made in Scotland of 75% lambswool and 25% angora, and is incredibly thick and luxurious. It's also a whopping 11.75' by 62', with an additional 3' of fringe at each end.
> 
> *Now Asking $65*
> 
> https://img99.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies004.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies006.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *2) Tartan scarf*
> 
> This is another beautiful scarf; the colours are wonderful and vibrant without being garish at all. It's untagged, but I bought this at The Scotch House in London; I believe that it's 100% Scottish wool, and was made in Scotland. It measures 11.25' by 47.5', with 1' of fringe at each end. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Now Asking $27*
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies007.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *3) Johnston's of Elgin cashmere scarf.*
> 
> This little gem was made in Scotland for The Scotch House by Johnston's of Elgin, and is 100% cashmere. It's in excellent condition, and the tartan is Ancient Hunting Macintosh. It measures 7.5' by 44' with 2' of fringe at each end.
> 
> *Now Asking $25*
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies008.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies009.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *4) Unused Smythson wallet*
> 
> This was Made in England for Smythson of Bond Street; I believe that it is pigskin. It is unused. It measures 5 1/8 by 4' closed. It has three credit card slots and two satin (?) lined slots for notes and tickets on one side. I'm not sure what the gold-coloured stylus is for, but it's not a pen!
> 
> It comes with a blue dustbag which is not from Smythson; it just happened to fit it perfectly, and so I used it to store it!
> 
> *Asking $50*
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/i/smythson001.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img145.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies015.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies011.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *5) Unused T.M. Lewin metal collar stays.*
> 
> These are stamped with Lewin's name and "est. 1899". They come in their original Lewin pouch. These were bought new from Lewin's and never used.
> 
> *Asking $18*
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies021.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *POCKET SQUARES:*
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies024.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *6) Unused Turnbull & Asser pocket squares.*
> 
> These are a lovely cream colour. They're unused, but rumpled from storage, as shown. They are handmade in England, and 100% silk. They measure 18" square. There are two available.
> 
> *Now Asking $18 each.*
> 
> https://img208.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies029.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies028.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img11.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies023.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *7) Blue silk with yellow dots pocket square*
> 
> This is silk, Made in Italy, and measures just under 11" square.
> 
> *Now Asking $12*
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies025.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *8) Kent Wang pocket square*
> 
> *Claimed*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> That these coats have been sitting in my closet for so long before appearing here is pretty much the most sincere testament to their beauty that they can be, as I'm really reluctant to part with them. But, the Burberry is now too big for me (and was rarely worn, anyway), and the Brooks Brothers coat in charcoal herringbone with the velvet collar was never worn, so it's time to find them new homes.
> 
> *Prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> *
> 
> International inquiries are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers! And, as always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> 
> *1) Classic Burberry trenchcoat for Harrods.*
> 
> This is Burberry's iconic trenchcoat! Made in England (NOT offshore, as much of Burberry now is) for the very upscale London store Harrods of Knightsbridge, it really doesn't get much better than this. This coat has all of the bells and whistles you'd want from a Burberry--gun flap, D-rings on the belt, novacheck lining, leather-covered buckles at wrist and belt, beautiful cut, and reinforced single vent.
> 
> It's tagged a 54L which is European size; this fit me when I was a 44, and the measurements confirm that it's a 44L.
> 
> This coat is in superb condition, except for a couple of minor flaws: there's a very small mark on the underside of the belt, a tiny spot on the underside of the belt near the buckle, and the buckles show minor wear. All these flaws are shown.
> 
> This coat is a steal at *$145, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--OR OFFER!*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Shoulder: Raglan, so no measurement available.
> Sleeve (underarm from armpit to cuff): 19
> Length: 48
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats001.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats002.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img260.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats004.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img256.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats007.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats005.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats006.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Tiny mark on underside of belt by buckle; minor wear to leather of buckles:
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats003.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Mark on underside of belt--probably easily removed with dry cleaning:
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats008.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers Velvet-collared Chesterfield coat.*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful, and I'm very reluctant to pass it on. But, it never gets worn--I always use by Langrock instead--and so it's a waste to have it hanging in my closet, unused. This coat is in immaculate condition, except for a small tear in the inside of the lining inside one of the front pockets--this can't be detected at all except when you push your hand deep inside, and would be easy fix for even an incompetent dry cleaner tailor.
> 
> This has a hook vent, two button cuffs, concealed button flap, and a velvet collar. It's fully lined, and beautifully cut. It's made of absolutely beautiful dark charcoal herringbone, and really is a gorgeous, gorgeous coat.
> 
> Asking *$135 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, OR OFFER! *
> 
> I believe that this is c.38-40L (I'm a 40L and this fits me wonderfully without a jacket), but please see the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 27
> Length: 45
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats013.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats014.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats016.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats017.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats019.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## swb120

PRICE DROP: Nice pair of Peal for Brooks Brothers brown captoes with brogueing, made by C&J, in size 10D (US size). Leather uppers in good condition, slight marks on right captoe (see photos), insoles show wear, but are in fine shape. Needs new soles and heels (hole in one sole, heels worn down on one side).

Asking *$40>$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img3915d.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img3916mv.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img3917ra.jpg/


----------



## crs

BB 3/2 sack, made in USA, wool forest green blazer (darker than photo appears). Shoulders 17 3/4, pits 21 1/4. length from bottom of collar 28.75, right sleeve 22.5, left sleeve 22. Usual $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## crs

This one is going to a consignment shop Thursday or Friday if still unclaimed. I've marked it down $10 to $60 shipped CONUS. J.Press Presstige lighter-than-navy 3/2 sack sportcoat, 50 percent wool and 50 linen, fabric by Magee of Ireland, jacket made in USA. Can't tell if this is new or not, but it would be odd to acquire three nearly identical J.Press jackets (other two sold quickly) in one thrift shop at least an hour's drive from the nearest J.Press store. Believed to be these $595 jackets currently for sale on J.Press website:

https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?ix=3

These were a tad more than usual thrift store prices, thus the higher price, but I believe it's an extraordinary value for that price.

Shoulders 18, pits 22.5, L sleeve 22 3/8, R sleeve 22 3/8, length from bottom of collar 30.75.


----------



## AlanC

*Oxxford khakis now only $35*



AlanC said:


> *Oxxford*--yes, Oxxford--khakis
> Hand measures to: 39" x 27.5" (with 1.75" cuffs)
> No tagged size, seem to be a special order.
> 
> *Alteration potential:* These could work for at least a *36 waist* due to the lack of material taken in at the waist (see pic).
> 
> No pleats, although they do have the Oxxford 'darts' on the front (this is standard for Oxxford non-pleated trousers)
> 
> These are made the exact same way as Oxxford's suit trousers, really, really nice. They likely retailed for $500+ (probably quite a bit of +).
> 
> Put these in your closet for $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal.
> 
> Be the only one on your block to have a pair!


*BB old label OCBD now only $20!*



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* OCBD
> Tagged size: 17 x 33
> *Old Label*--they don't make these anymore!
> 
> There is a name on the inside bottom placket for laundry purposes.
> 
> $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal


*Talbott tie now only $12!*



AlanC said:


> *Robert Talbott* tie
> A Tradly 3" wide
> 
> $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


Pink OCBD still remains--*now only $17 delivered* CONUS, Paypal Personal (yellow OCBD sold)



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* OCBDs
> Gorgeous spring colors
> 16.5 x 32 -- Made in USA
> Perfect condition, name on bottom inside of placket for laundry purposes


AE Randolphs now !



AlanC said:


> It's time to start that shell cordovan collection you've been thinking about...
> 
> *Allen Edmonds* Randolph (full strap loafer)
> Size: 10 D
> Black Shell Cordovan
> _Very_ lightly worn, soles not even all the way scuffed.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0436by.jpg/  https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0441g.jpg/
> 
> Shoe trees are not included.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS ON REMAINING ITEMS*

A rather large offering today, as its been a while since I posted anything. Life intrudes!

All items include shipping east of the Mississippi, add $3.00 to the west. Sorry, USPS is getting very expensive!

First a Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sack, navy blazer tagged a 38 S Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 21,5" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and length 29.5" BOC. This is from the Brookease line. Excellent condition, asking $55 *>>NOW $45* shipped CONUS

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/2blazer.jpg/
https://img219.imageshack.us/i/2blazer1.jpg/

A vintage Brooks Brothers Madras 3/2 sack. This probably goes back to the 70s and is in very good condition for its age. There are a couple of minor stains, the worst of which is pictured. MOP buttons, very lightly padded shoulders and hand sewn button holes! Its tagged a 38S and measures approximately: chest 20", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 17.75" and length 29.25" BOC. *TAKEN*

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/madrasred.jpg/
https://img51.imageshack.us/i/madrasred2.jpg/https://img101.imageshack.us/i/madrasred3.jpg/

This one isn't quite as trad, but still a nice Brooks Brothers Madras, of far more recent vintage. Its a 2 button darted madras jacket, tagged a size 40 S. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 23" + 2.5", shoulders 19", length 30" BOC. Asking $50 >>NOW $45.

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen.jpg/
https://img101.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen2.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/madrasgreen1.jpg/

Two size 36 trad belts. The navy and yellow is a Dooney & Bourke. The nautical flags, I believe is a Leatherman. Both have solid brass buckles and are in excellent condition. *TAKEN*

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/belts.jpg/

Brooks Brothers blue, 15.5/34, made in USA OCBD. Asking $22.50 *>> NOW $20*.

https://img140.imageshack.us/i/ocbdblue.jpg/
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/ocbdblue1.jpg/

NWT Mark Alexander 100% cotton, half sleeved madras shirt. Made in India and tagged a large. Asking $22.50 *>> NOW $20*.

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/madrasshirt.jpg/

L.L.Bean brown, pebble grain chukka boots. Very good condition, the composition heels and soles are 90% or better. These are leather lined and Goodyear welted. There is a nick in the toe of one boot (which I have shown) however, it is not nearly as noticeable as the picture makes it look. At great "knocking about" boot. Size is 8.5 E. *TAKEN*
https://img405.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka.jpg/
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka1.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka2.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/beanchukka3.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drop - please feel free to make an offer as well.



Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson 3/2 sack summer sport coat. The fabric feels like 100% cotton, but there's no fabric content tag. The jacket is a 3/2 sack, fully lined, single vented, white buttons, and Made in USA.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, the coat was not worn very much if at all. Even the lining is immaculate.
> 
> Tagged size: 42R
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 43"
> Shoulders: 19.75"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length: 30"
> 
> Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/affq003.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/affq004.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/affq006.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/affq007.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/affq009.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop!

Each coat is now *$145, shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.

Offers are also very welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> That these coats have been sitting in my closet for so long before appearing here is pretty much the most sincere testament to their beauty that they can be, as I'm really reluctant to part with them. But, the Burberry is now too big for me (and was rarely worn, anyway), and the Brooks Brothers coat in charcoal herringbone with the velvet collar was never worn, so it's time to find them new homes.
> 
> *Prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> *
> 
> International inquiries are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers! And, as always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> 
> *1) Classic Burberry trenchcoat for Harrods.*
> 
> This is Burberry's iconic trenchcoat! Made in England (NOT offshore, as much of Burberry now is) for the very upscale London store Harrods of Knightsbridge, it really doesn't get much better than this. This coat has all of the bells and whistles you'd want from a Burberry--gun flap, D-rings on the belt, novacheck lining, leather-covered buckles at wrist and belt, beautiful cut, and reinforced single vent.
> 
> It's tagged a 54L which is European size; this fit me when I was a 44, and the measurements confirm that it's a 44L.
> 
> This coat is in superb condition, except for a couple of minor flaws: there's a very small mark on the underside of the belt, a tiny spot on the underside of the belt near the buckle, and the buckles show minor wear. All these flaws are shown.
> 
> This coat is a steal at *$160, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--OR OFFER!*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Shoulder: Raglan, so no measurement available.
> Sleeve (underarm from armpit to cuff): 19
> Length: 48
> 
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats001.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats002.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img260.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats004.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img256.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats007.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats005.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats006.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Tiny mark on underside of belt by buckle; minor wear to leather of buckles:
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats003.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Mark on underside of belt--probably easily removed with dry cleaning:
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats008.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers Velvet-collared Chesterfield coat.*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful, and I'm very reluctant to pass it on. But, it never gets worn--I always use by Langrock instead--and so it's a waste to have it hanging in my closet, unused. This coat is in immaculate condition, except for a small tear in the inside of the lining inside one of the front pockets--this can't be detected at all except when you push your hand deep inside, and would be easy fix for even an incompetent dry cleaner tailor.
> 
> This has a hook vent, two button cuffs, concealed button flap, and a velvet collar. It's fully lined, and beautifully cut. It's made of absolutely beautiful dark charcoal herringbone, and really is a gorgeous, gorgeous coat.
> 
> Asking *$150 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, OR OFFER! *
> 
> I believe that this is c.38-40L (I'm a 40L and this fits me wonderfully without a jacket), but please see the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 27
> Length: 45
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats013.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats014.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats016.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats017.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats019.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Roguls

Price drops. Make me an offer.



Roguls said:


> I have to offer these up, as they just don't fit me right. I am sad to see both of them go. I do not post here much, but my ebay name is roguls for seller reference.
> 
> Please email me to correspond, as I do not frequent this forum enough: [email protected]
> 
> First, *Allen Edmonds Soho in Cognac, size 9E. Worn ONCE. *
> 
> Looking for 175 --> *now 150 shipped*, but of course will entertain offers.
> 
> Second, *Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors, V-Cleats, "Vibram'd", size 10C*.
> 
> Looking for 75 --> *now 65 shipped*. These also have Sole Kings Poron tongue pads. Awesome shoes, in fantastic condition. Worn 3x since vibram sole added (pretty much new).
> 
> Again, email me: *[email protected]*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here's something.

*Kenneth Gordon *Blue Gingham Popover, size *M* (25" ptp)

There is a small tear in front, a bit of chipping on the left collar button, and a country club monogram on the left sleeve.

$20 shipped.










*Kenneth Gordon* Golf Polo, size *M* (22" ptp)

Excellent condition, I think it was never worn.

$20 shipped.









*Pendleton* Wool Shirt Jacket, size *L* (24" ptp, 33" sleeve from center of collar, 28" length boc)

Great colors, vintage. One small moth hole on left pocket.

$20 shipped.










*NIB Trafalgar* Burgundy Hudson Classic Braces

I'm thinking about keeping these to go with the Florsheim Imperial Saddle Oxfords I picked up today too, but, if I do sell them, I won't ask more than the Nordstrom anniversary sale price shown on the tag--$26.90 from $40. (They retail for $50 these days.) 
I solicit your opinions on this...I don't often wear braces or dress trousers. What should I dangle between the two?











*Cloister Collection, LTD. *Sea Island Cotton Madras *42R*

This is a two button, darted madras jacket with some natural fading and buttons that need to be resewn, but I think the colors are fantastic and the darting doesn't pull or distort the pattern at all.

$25 shipped.

Measurements: shoulders 19.5", length 30" boc, sleeves 24", chest 24" ptp


----------



## AlanC

^I'm a fan of braces, and have developed quite a stash of them from thrifting. I'd recommend having a pair or two around. I actually have some I'm going to sell soon myself.


----------



## chiamdream

GG, those Florsheims look gorgeous. Congratulations on a great score.


----------



## AlanC

I'm torn about selling these, but I ought to sell them, so here goes.

*Florsheim Imperial* cashmere calf pebble grain longwings
Size: *9D*
Light wear, uppers in fantastic shape. The heels have been replaced, but I suspect someone simply took off the suicide v-cleat heels for something safer. There's almost no wear at all to the heels.

$75 shipped CONUS, Paypal Personal










   

Shoe trees not included


----------



## AlanC

*Ben Silver* tie
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Andover Shop tweed bucket hat (7 3/8)!*

*TWEED BUCKET HAT FROM THE ANDOVER SHOP*

For sale is a lovely tweed bucket hat from the Andover Shop, sized 7 3/8 (between a medium and a large for most bucket hats). The hat is in great shape, is 100% wool, and made in England. The Andover Shop is a fantastic trad store that sells great stuff.

I bought the hat on Ebay, stupidly thinking that it would fit my head. And, though I love the hat, it fits like a beanie on me. Apparently, I have a fat head.

I'm looking to recoup my Ebay loss, and would like to sell the hat for *$18 SHIPPED IN CONUS*. If someone wants to trade a Press or Ben Silver tie, that may work too.

Interest? Questions? Send me a PM.


----------



## hookem12387

Andy Roo said:


> 2) J. Press yellow OCBD with flap pocket, made in USA, size 15.5 x 34. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD, made in USA, traditional fit, size 15.5 x 34. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) J. Press pink OCBD with flap pocket, made in USA, size 15.5 x 35. Small, light stain on placket. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers pink OCBD, made in USA, traditional fit, size 15.5 x 34. This is an older one, with unlined collar. Some fraying on cuffs. SOLD.


Is anyone able to date any of these shirts? They all fit exceptionally well. The J. Press models are particularly great. Anyway, if anyone could give me a date range so I know to look for more, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TradTeacher

Vintage & New Brooks Bros. Sack Jackets that need to move. All jackets are selling for what I have in them (save for the Navy Blazer).

Blue/White Pincord Sack
~40R: Chest: 21.5"/Sleeve: 23.5"/Length: 30.5"/Shoulder: 18"
*Small spot on the end of the cuff on Left sleeve

*$40 shipped*

NWOT Navy Blue Sack Blazer
Received as a gift at Christmas. Tags removed. Worn once for almost 2 hours. Just can't justify another BB Navy Blazer, so I'm offering it up at a steal of a price. Retails on the BB site for $528. Even with the current F&F sale + Corporate discount, you couldn't get a brand new BB blazer for the price I'm offering.

Tagged 40R...Measurements: Chest: 22"/Sleeve: 24.5"/Shoulder: 18.25"/Length: 31" (no alterations have been made)

Yours for *$250 shipped*.

Still available: Tradly ties...Ben Silver Silk Knit, Press A&S Poplin and J. Crew Plaid Wool. Now *$12/tie* or *all 3 for $25*.


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a GORGEOUS hat, Sir Cingle--I wish it was a 7 1/8!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

*I'd like to find these things new homes quickly, so please do feel free to make lower offers!*

As part of Spring cleaning I'm passing on some very lovely items that I've never used, and which accordingly need to find new and appreciative homes!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *

And, as always, offers are welcome! International inquiries are welcome, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Scarves:*

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies002.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*1) Unworn Begg scarf*

SOLD

*2) Tartan scarf*

ON HOLD

This is another beautiful scarf; the colours are wonderful and vibrant without being garish at all. It's untagged, but I bought this at The Scotch House in London; I believe that it's 100% Scottish wool, and was made in Scotland. It measures 11.25' by 47.5', with 1' of fringe at each end. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $32 > 27*

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies007.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Johnston's of Elgin cashmere scarf.*

This little gem was made in Scotland for The Scotch House by Johnston's of Elgin, and is 100% cashmere. It's in excellent condition, and the tartan is Ancient Hunting Macintosh. It measures 7.5' by 44' with 2' of fringe at each end.

*Asking $30 > 27 > 25*

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies008.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies009.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Unused Smythson wallet*

This was Made in England for Smythson of Bond Street; I believe that it is pigskin. It is unused. It measures 5 1/8 by 4' closed. It has three credit card slots and two satin (?) lined slots for notes and tickets on one side. I'm not sure what the gold-coloured stylus is for, but it's not a pen!

It comes with a blue dustbag which is not from Smythson; it just happened to fit it perfectly, and so I used it to store it!

*Asking $65 > 59 > 54 > 49 *

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/smythson001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img145.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies015.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies011.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*5) Unused T.M. Lewin metal collar stays.*

These are stamped with Lewin's name and "est. 1899". They come in their original Lewin pouch. These were bought new from Lewin's and never used.

*Asking $20 > 18 > 17*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies021.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*POCKET SQUARES:*

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies024.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*6) Unused Turnbull & Asser pocket squares.*

*All claimed!*

These are a lovely cream colour. They're unused, but rumpled from storage, as shown. They are handmade in England, and 100% silk. They measure 18" square. *

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies029.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies028.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies023.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


7) Blue silk with yellow dots pocket square

This is silk, Made in Italy, and measures just under 11" square.

Asking $15

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies025.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us*


----------



## TradTeacher

Tan BB jacket is *sold* pending payment.


----------



## a4audi08

Would like $50 shipped for this w/n CONUS.

BB Golden Fleece - mid weight wool. This was a 3/2 but the last time it was dry cleaned the worker pressed it so that it looks like a traditional 3B.

Glenplaid mostly in gray with blue and a light brown outline.

Chest: 45'' around pit
Length: 31''
Sleeves: 24" + 1.5'' extra material
Shoulders: 18"

Pants are flat front uncuffed.

Waist: 36"
Inseam: 29.5" + 2" underneath


----------



## Zon Jr.

*Boat Shoes and White Bucks for spring and summer:*

*Ralph Lauren Polo Boat Shoes 9.5 D.* Very fresh, very little wear. Vibram soles. Brown leather uppers with white stitching. Exterior sole measures 11.5 length-- 4 1/8 inches wide. From the upper reaches of the Polo line, made in Brazil. *$50.00 shipped* conus.



















































*Ralph Lauren Polo White Bucks. 10 D * Goodyear welted hard red rubber sole. Exterior length of sole 12 1/8 inches; width 4 1/4. Very minor wear; some marks that a chalk bag should take care of. No flaws. Very classic looking pair of white bucks, a solid Mexican-made Polo shoe ready for Memorial Day. * $50.00 Shipped conus. * 
All questions happily answered.


----------



## Jovan

a4audi08: I would press it back to how it's supposed to be before selling it. Nothing riles the trads up more than dry cleaners or eBay sellers pressing a 3/2 incorrectly.


----------



## TheWGP

Final round of drops on these. Last chance!


TheWGP said:


> A long overdue batch of new stuff! There's some really nice tradly goods in here, so let's move them on out! All prices INCLUDE lower 48 states shipping (will ship elsewhere, PM me for details), all payment is via Paypal. Always open to offers, larger purchases can get a discount, and so on. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll get back to you straightaway!
> 
> Trade suggestions are welcome - just ask!
> 
> All the pictures below are clickable thumbnails, so click on through:
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers cords, brown, tagged 35/32, measurements: 35+0, inseam 31.5" + 1.25" cuffs + 1" turned up. Asking $24.>>>20>>>$14 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 6) Enzo Tovare made in Italy shirt - this was one of my own I'm getting rid of, 17/34-35. Asking just $15.>>>10>>>8 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 7) Majer slacks, pale yellow. Picked these up for someone but they never responded. These are nice spring/summer slacks though! I'd wear them if they fit me. Measurements: waist 34 + 3", inseam 30" + 2", no cuffs. Asking $23.>>>18>>>13 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 9)Izod of London with blue crocodile on the front. This label and the blue crocodile dates this pretty far back. Tagged XL, but it fits short in the body, maybe would fit a size L better. Nearly impossible to measure this one - it's maybe 24-22" p2p, 26ish length. I usually wear a "tall" or "long" size - so if it weren't for that, it might have worked for me. There was a stain on the front that mostly came out in the wash, but disclosing it all the same. Pics taken before wash - it's by the middle button. Asking $24 shipped.>>>19>>>14 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 10)Ermenegildo Zegna white FC dress shirt, 16.5/35. All I'm going to say about it. My wife picked this one up and checked out before I saw it, thinking a Euro size would be "up one" like in shoes... not so! $22>>>16>>>13 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Last but not least, a lot of three ties! All are Hardie Amies, all are wool or feel like it, none o' that shiny silk here! All three shipped for just $15!>>>12 - c'mon, I can't GIVE these away?!>>> TEN BUCKS shipped for three ties!


----------



## TheWGP

It's the TEN BUCKS CLEARANCE!


TheWGP said:


> All prices include shipping in the lower 48 states - I will ship elsewhere, we just need to discuss the cost and make sure we're on the same page. Payment is via PayPal - Paypal Personal is appreciated, but not required, since if you fund from bank account or Paypal balance, NEITHER of us has any fees!
> 
> Any questions? Feel free to PM me. All pictures are clickable thumbnails - click them to see the larger photo!
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 100% linen shorts - 34 waist. Great for summer, great to pair with the above Bill's shorts for a nice wardrobe! *$25>>>$20*>>>15!>>>12>>> TEN BUCKS
> 
> 
> 3) Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. 10 shipped, 15 for both! >>> TEN BUCKS FOR BOTH!
> 
> 
> 4) The other Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA. Still a great tie... just takes some character to wear! 8 shipped, 15 for both!>>> TEN BUCKS FOR BOTH
> 
> 
> 6) Izod by Lacoste sweater - size XL. P2P 26ish, length 27ish, VERY hard to measure. I would call it a standard XL, maybe on the large side a bit. I may keep this myself if nobody is interested, but my wife says it's ugly, so... >>>14 or I keep it... okay, wife INSISTS I get rid of it - TEN BUCKS!
> 
> 
> 7)Brooks Brothers MUST IRON 17.5/34 Made in USA, Fabric from Italy shirt. 2-button cuffs, point collar, blue with white/fine blue stripes. Awesome shirt - made in USA! MUST IRON! *$25 shipped>>>20 SHIPPED*>>>>17 shipped>>>12 shipped? > TEN BUCKS for a made in usa must-iron!


----------



## swb120

*Stunning navy Burberry trench, md in UK, sz 42R-43R, wool linings*

*PRICE DROP! *

I hate to part with this, but I simply don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. It's a navy DB Burberry trenchcoat, made in England for Harrods. Everything in immaculate condition. Looks the exact same as the iconic Burberry Trench 21.

Tagged size 50R, true size is a 42R or 43R (check measurements). It is a true classic Burberry trench - made in England, 100% cotton - sharing many of the features/qualities of the Trench 21 - raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), button-in navy wool lining, button-in navy wool collar. It is a heavy/substantial gabardine cotton, as the older UK-made Burberrys were renowned for. Color is not the black navy we're accustomed to today, but a lighter navy (see photos without flash for true color). Beautiful trench.

Would retail today around $1400. Asking *$325>$275>$225 shipped* via paypal personal payment (regular paypal payment, add $15).

Measurements: 
Chest: 22.5
Waist: 23.5
Shoulders: 19
Length: 46.5
Sleeves (raglan sleeves, so approx. measurement): 25-25.5

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3404f.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3401p.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3393d.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3392z.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3391l.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3390o.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3382c.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3385.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3386y.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3387a.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3389e.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3402t.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img3394f.jpg/


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Vintage & New Brooks Bros. Sack Jackets that need to move. All jackets are selling for what I have in them (save for the Navy Blazer).
> 
> Blue/White Pincord Sack
> ~40R: Chest: 21.5"/Sleeve: 23.5"/Length: 30.5"/Shoulder: 18"
> *Small spot on the end of the cuff on Left sleeve
> 
> *$40 shipped*
> 
> NWOT Navy Blue Sack Blazer
> Received as a gift at Christmas. Tags removed. Worn once for almost 2 hours. Just can't justify another BB Navy Blazer, so I'm offering it up at a steal of a price. Retails on the BB site for $528. Even with the current F&F sale + Corporate discount, you couldn't get a brand new BB blazer for the price I'm offering.
> 
> Tagged 40R...Measurements: Chest: 22"/Sleeve: 24.5"/Shoulder: 18.25"/Length: 31" (no alterations have been made)
> 
> Yours for *$250 shipped*.
> 
> Still available: Tradly ties...Ben Silver Silk Knit, Press A&S Poplin and J. Crew Plaid Wool. Now *$12/tie* or *all 3 for $25*.


Motivated to move this, so I"m willing to take reasonable offers for the Brooks Navy Blazer...


----------



## swb120

I have that same 3/2 sack blazer and absolutely love it. 250 is a steal - someone should snap that up!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Harrods Burberry trenchcoat, the Sterns of Maine suede jacket, and the non-name bright tartan scarf are now all claimed. Thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*$30 Harris Tweeds--and a meerschaum pipe!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*Please note that the last Harris tweed listed below is a lovely 3/2 sack!*

*Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!

*Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.

*1) Harris Tweed.*

I believe that this is a boy's size 10 jacket; it would also work for a small trad. who takes a c. 32 jacket. This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone, fully lined with a single vent. There is some very minor patina on the football buttons, and two pinpricks (literally, pinpricks) in the lining near the center of the shoulders. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking $30 boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

Chest: 17.75
Sleeve: 23.25 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 15.25
Length (BOC): 26.5

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds063.jpg/

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds064.jpg/

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds065.jpg/

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds066.jpg/

*2) JAB Dark blue herringbone Harris Tweed*

This was also bought by me when I was a 46, but this got very little wear. It's a lovely dark blue herringbone. Not as nice as the Orvis, and its shoulders are rather wider than desirable, hence its low price. Nicer, though, that the current JAB offerings! It's fully lined and with a single vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $30*

Tagged 46R and runs true.

Chest: 23.75
Sleeve: 25.25
Length: 31.25
Shoulder: 21

https://img177.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds051.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds052.jpg/



https://img576.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds054.jpg/

*3) Coat Tails brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

*Claimed*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed; I wish it fit me better! It's a classic Harris herringbone with subtle vertical striping. It's half-lined with a single vent, and has two-button cuffs with the classic Harris tweed "football" buttons. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $30*

I believe that this is c.42L, but please see measurements.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds048.jpg/

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds038.jpg/

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds049.jpg/

*4) Titus MacDuff 3/2 Harris Tweed sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Another lovely jacket that I wish fit me! This is a beautiful brown tweed in a very rare weave that is almost like that of solid Donegal, except this has the classic Harris striping running throughout in midblue. It's a Made in the USA 3/2 sack, fully lined with a single vent in excellent condition.

*Asking $30*

No size tag, but my guess is that this is a 42R/L.

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.75

The colouring is much richer and nicer than my horrible pictures show! This really is a lovely Harris tweed.

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds072.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds074.jpg/

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds076.jpg/

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds077.jpg/

MEERSCHAUM PIPE!

*1) Meerschaum pipe. *

I believe that this has the traditional gourd stem. It certainly has discolouration in the bowl and some very minor wear to the mouthpiece. I haven't used this in years, but I recall it's a great pipe. Perfect for smoking or Sherlock Holmes roleplay!

Asking *$40* boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/smoking001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/smoking002.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/ashtray003.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ashtray002.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

I like this continued use of the lesser-known Caesar Loeb for staging. They've chosen fine colors for their covers. I recall a story about Martha Stewart, who purchased the entire Greek set for her daughter's kitchen, simply because she liked the pale green color of them.


----------



## brozek

*Bean Heavy Duty blucher mocs, 12D*

I bought these on ebay, but there just a little too beefy for me. I guess I need to stick with my light duty blucher mocs! I don't know when LL Bean discontinued the Heavy Duty Blucher Mocs, but this pair is in excellent, excellent condition (maybe not even worn, from what I can tell). The size is 12D. I'm just looking to recoup my ebay expense plus shipping, so $37 shipped? Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*$45 Smythson wallet; $25 cashmere scarf; $17 TM Lewin col. stays; $15 PS*

*I'd like to find these things new homes quickly, so please do feel free to make lower offers!*

As part of Spring cleaning I'm passing on some very lovely items that I've never used, and which accordingly need to find new and appreciative homes!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *
And, as always, offers are welcome! International inquiries are welcome, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Scarves:*

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies002.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*1) Johnston's of Elgin cashmere scarf.*

This little gem was made in Scotland for The Scotch House by Johnston's of Elgin, and is 100% cashmere. It's in excellent condition, and the tartan is Ancient Hunting Macintosh. It measures 7.5' by 44' with 2' of fringe at each end.

*Asking $25*

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies008.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies009.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Unused Smythson wallet*

This was Made in England for Smythson of Bond Street; I believe that it is pigskin. It is unused. It measures 5 1/8 by 4' closed. It has three credit card slots and two satin (?) lined slots for notes and tickets on one side. I'm not sure what the gold-coloured stylus is for, but it's not a pen!

It comes with a blue dustbag which is not from Smythson; it just happened to fit it perfectly, and so I used it to store it!

*Asking $45*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/smythson001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img145.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies015.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies011.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Unused T.M. Lewin metal collar stays.*

These are stamped with Lewin's name and "est. 1899". They come in their original Lewin pouch. These were bought new from Lewin's and never used.

They measure exactly 2 3/8" long!

*Asking $17*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies021.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Blue silk with yellow dots pocket square*

This is silk, Made in Italy, and measures just under 11" square.

*Asking $15*

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies025.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sir Cingle

*HAT SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*



Sir Cingle said:


> *TWEED BUCKET HAT FROM THE ANDOVER SHOP*
> 
> For sale is a lovely tweed bucket hat from the Andover Shop, sized 7 3/8 (between a medium and a large for most bucket hats). The hat is in great shape, is 100% wool, and made in England. The Andover Shop is a fantastic trad store that sells great stuff.
> 
> I bought the hat on Ebay, stupidly thinking that it would fit my head. And, though I love the hat, it fits like a beanie on me. Apparently, I have a fat head.
> 
> I'm looking to recoup my Ebay loss, and would like to sell the hat for *$18 SHIPPED IN CONUS*. If someone wants to trade a Press or Ben Silver tie, that may work too.
> 
> Interest? Questions? Send me a PM.


----------



## Mike Petrik

AlanC said:


> *Ben Silver* tie
> $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


Great gift for a Gator student, fan, or alum.


----------



## Caesars0331

Sir Cingle said:


> *HAT SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


Someone got a great deal an a great hat!!! Congrats!!


----------



## allan

Caesars0331 said:


> Someone got a great deal an a great hat!!! Congrats!!


+1! And thanks for removing the temptation from me!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Mansfield White Bucks 10.5D*

Mansfield handlasted footwear was a classic American shoemaker and once a division of Bostonian in the good old days. These are in very good shape and feature a closely-stitched 360 degree goodyear welt and the classic red crepe sole with only about 5-10% wear.

$65 shipped conus.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops on these.

I'll take $65 for the Florsheims and $30 for the flannels out of season.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Kenmoor Longwings 9.5 C*
> 
> The uppers look great. Give 'em the ol' mac and they should glow with a handsome patina. (Some wear around the collar)
> 
> $85 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickey Freeman Charcoal Flannel Trousers*, no size tag measures 35 waist and around 33-34 with 1" to let (please check measurements)
> 
> Excellent shape. Suspenders buttons, plain front, 1.5" cuffs.
> The color is better represented on the smaller picture, the big picture makes them look much lighter than they are.
> 
> $35 shipped conus.
> 
> waist: 17.5"
> outseam: 40.5"
> inseam: 30"


----------



## AlanC

Mike Petrik said:


> Great gift for a Gator student, fan, or alum.


I might have to double the price in that case...

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Caesars0331

AlanC said:


> I might have to double the price in that case...
> 
> :icon_smile_wink:


Please do...

Go Vols!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Tweedydon Moving Sale!*

My family and I will be moving to a Victorian farmhouse (with acreage!) this weekend, after three months of *incredibly* hard work bringing it up to liveable condition (it now has indoor plumbing--and a working roof!) near-constant negotiation with the bank that owned it, and an _awful_ lot of anxiety! We are *incredibly* fortunate... and to share this good fortune (as well as cut down on what I have to move! :icon_smile_wink I'll be listing a lot more things here in the next couple of weeks. :icon_smile:

Coming this weekend: several Harris tweeds, a gorgeous 42L Brookstweed 3/2 sack, and a Langrock topcoat in 40L! Then size 7 Maine Hunting Boots, and a couple of lovely pairs of shoes in 11D., as well as a lightweight Barbour deerstalker hat!

Watch this space.... :teacha:

Oh, and if anyone has any Filson outwear in any condition in 40 or 42, or any items in these sizes in blaze orange, that you'd like to pass on cheaply, please do let me know! I'm shortly going to be wielding a chainsaw to clear fallen trees and mummified deer carcases from the property... (There are reasons why an impoverished trad. like myself can afford this property!)


----------



## Mississippi Mud

TD, you must post pictures of your new home in the Acquisitions thread. I'd love to see them.



TweedyDon said:


> My family and I will be moving to a Victorian farmhouse (with acreage!) this weekend, after three months of *incredibly* hard work bringing it up to liveable condition (it now has indoor plumbing--and a working roof!) near-constant negotiation with the bank that owned it, and an _awful_ lot of anxiety! We are *incredibly* fortunate... and to share this good fortune (as well as cut down on what I have to move! :icon_smile_wink I'll be listing a lot more things here in the next couple of weeks. :icon_smile:
> 
> Coming this weekend: several Harris tweeds, a gorgeous 42L Brookstweed 3/2 sack, and a Langrock topcoat in 40L! Then size 7 Maine Hunting Boots, and a couple of lovely pairs of shoes in 11D.
> 
> Watch this space.... :teacha:
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has any Filson outwear in any condition in 40 or 42, or any items in these sizes in blaze orange, that you'd like to pass on cheaply, please do let me know! I'm shortly going to be wielding a chainsaw to clear fallen trees and mummified deer carcases from the property... (There are reasons why an impoverished trad. like myself can afford this property!)


----------



## Caesars0331

Tweedy!!! OUTSTANDING. Sincerest congrats!!!


----------



## swb120

NOS Bostonian Shell Cordovan Longwing, sz 11A, are now sold.


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Vintage & New Brooks Bros. Sack Jackets that need to move. All jackets are selling for what I have in them (save for the Navy Blazer).
> 
> Blue/White Pincord Sack
> ~40R: Chest: 21.5"/Sleeve: 23.5"/Length: 30.5"/Shoulder: 18"
> *Small spot on the end of the cuff on Left sleeve
> 
> *$40 shipped*
> 
> NWOT Navy Blue Sack Blazer
> Received as a gift at Christmas. Tags removed. Worn once for almost 2 hours. Just can't justify another BB Navy Blazer, so I'm offering it up at a steal of a price. Retails on the BB site for $528. Even with the current F&F sale + Corporate discount, you couldn't get a brand new BB blazer for the price I'm offering.
> 
> Tagged 40R...Measurements: Chest: 22"/Sleeve: 24.5"/Shoulder: 18.25"/Length: 31" (no alterations have been made)
> 
> Yours for *$250 shipped*.
> 
> Still available: Tradly ties...Ben Silver Silk Knit, Press A&S Poplin and J. Crew Plaid Wool. Now *$12/tie* or *all 3 for $25*.


Brooks Pincord Sack now *$35 shipped*.

BNWOT Brooks Sack Navy Blazer now *$225 shipped*.


----------



## Trip English

TweedyDon said:


> My family and I will be moving to a Victorian farmhouse (with acreage!) this weekend, after three months of *incredibly* hard work bringing it up to liveable condition (it now has indoor plumbing--and a working roof!) near-constant negotiation with the bank that owned it, and an _awful_ lot of anxiety! We are *incredibly* fortunate... and to share this good fortune (as well as cut down on what I have to move! :icon_smile_wink I'll be listing a lot more things here in the next couple of weeks. :icon_smile:
> 
> Coming this weekend: several Harris tweeds, a gorgeous 42L Brookstweed 3/2 sack, and a Langrock topcoat in 40L! Then size 7 Maine Hunting Boots, and a couple of lovely pairs of shoes in 11D., as well as a lightweight Barbour deerstalker hat!
> 
> Watch this space.... :teacha:
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has any Filson outwear in any condition in 40 or 42, or any items in these sizes in blaze orange, that you'd like to pass on cheaply, please do let me know! I'm shortly going to be wielding a chainsaw to clear fallen trees and mummified deer carcases from the property... (There are reasons why an impoverished trad. like myself can afford this property!)


Tweedy Don is living the dream!!! As they said in O' Brother Where Art Thou, "You ain't no kinda man, 'less you got land" All I have right now is a balcony!!!


----------



## Dragoon

TweedyDon said:


> Oh, and if anyone has any Filson outwear in any condition in 40 or 42, or any items in these sizes in blaze orange, that you'd like to pass on cheaply, please do let me know! I'm shortly going to be wielding a chainsaw to clear fallen trees and mummified deer carcases from the property...


Congratulations on the house. I highly recommend the double fronted 12 ounce duck pants from Carhartt for chainsaw work.


----------



## dmbfrisb

Worth a shot. This one embarrasses me. My only justification is that I purchased this years ago








MENS CLAIBORNE BROWN CORDUROY JACKET SPORTCOAT BLAZER 42R

Purchased a few years ago, but it has never been worn. Jacket is basically new without any imperfections found.
Claiborne jacket is a timeless business apparel essential
Non-vented sportcoat 
3/2 button front entry
4-button detail on each sleeve
Two lower flap pockets
One upper besom pocket
Three interior pockets
Shell: 96-percent cotton, 4% elastane
Lining: 100-percent acetate
Dry clean only
Model number C31-681401
$40 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

Congratulations on the new spread! When do we see pics in the Acquisitions thread?



TweedyDon said:


> *The Great Tweedydon Moving Sale!*


Do we need to formalize this by changing your username to "The Great Tweedydon"? :biggrin2:


----------



## allan

AlanC said:


> Congratulations on the new spread! When do we see pics in the Acquisitions thread?
> 
> Do we need to formalize this by changing your username to "The Great Tweedydon"? :biggrin2:


"Squire Tweedydon", at the very least!
:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

I rather like the sound fo Squire Tweedydon! 

All of the Harris Tweeds are now claimed apart from the size 10--thank you!

The Meerschaum pipe and ashtray and still available, too! 



TweedyDon said:


> *OFFERS WELCOME!!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Please note that the last Harris tweed listed below is a lovely 3/2 sack!*
> 
> *Shipping*: All prices include boxed shipped with delivery confirmation; I'll email or PM you the delivery confirmation number when the item's on its way. I always ship with 48 hours of receiving payment, often sooner; if I'll be delayed I'll let you know. International inquiries very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Payment*: PayPal personal payment (e.g., "Gift", or "payment owed") is preferred, but not required. (So, please use the usual "Goods Payment" option if you'll otherwise have to pay fees!) No additional charge for Goods Payments. Money Order, well-concealed cash, and Krugerands are also acceptable!
> 
> *Measurements*: All jacket length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measurements are from the back. Other measurements conform to Harris' measuring guide.
> 
> *1) Harris Tweed.*
> 
> I believe that this is a boy's size 10 jacket; it would also work for a small trad. who takes a c. 32 jacket. This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone, fully lined with a single vent. There is some very minor patina on the football buttons, and two pinpricks (literally, pinpricks) in the lining near the center of the shoulders. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $30 boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> Chest: 17.75
> Sleeve: 23.25 (+2.25)
> Shoulder: 15.25
> Length (BOC): 26.5
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds063.jpg/
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds064.jpg/
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds065.jpg/
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/newyorktweeds066.jpg/
> 
> *2) JAB Dark blue herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Coat Tails brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *4) Titus MacDuff 3/2 Harris Tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *MEERSCHAUM PIPE!*
> 
> *1) Meerschaum pipe. *
> 
> I believe that this has the traditional gourd stem. It certainly has discolouration in the bowl and some very minor wear to the mouthpiece. I haven't used this in years, but I recall it's a great pipe. Perfect for smoking or Sherlock Holmes roleplay!
> 
> Asking *$40* boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/smoking001.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/smoking002.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img256.imageshack.us/i/ashtray003.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ashtray002.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## haporth

*Norman Hilton Herringbone,44L.Brooks Makers 43L,and a madras from Orvis.*

I have a classic herringbone tweed sack from Norman Hilton, 3/2 roll ,lapped seams and patch and flap pockets, it is in close to unworn condition and marked a size 44 long.
shoulders 18.5, chest 23, shoulder to cuff ,25.5 ,length 32.5. $60 shipped within the US.
https://img576.imageshack.us/i/b043.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/b042.jpg/.
Also a Brooks Brothers makers blue plaid with a red overcheck in a marked size of 43 long. Shoulders 18.75, chest 23, shoulder to cuff 26.5, length 32.5. $50. shipped within the US.
https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4795/b040s.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
Finally a ss patch madras button down from Orvis, marked a medium, perhaps better suited for a large. Shoulders 20, chest 25. $20. shipped in the US.
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/mac007.jpg/https://img265.imageshack.us/i/mac008.jpg/
many thanks.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I have put my brand new AE Firenze bit loafers up for sale on the Sales Forum, since they are going to be too big. Lovely shoes (sigh). Size is 10.5D but they fit large. Never worn outside the house.


----------



## CMDC

Congrats on the new house TweedyDon. Having just done the same, I can say it really is a relief to get the process over with--although we're nowhere near unpacked. Today was my first day thrifting in over a month--zilch.


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop on Brooks topcoat with velvet collar!



TweedyDon said:


> *Prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> *
> 
> International inquiries are welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers! And, as always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Velvet-collared Chesterfield coat.*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful, and I'm very reluctant to pass it on. But, it never gets worn--I always use by Langrock instead--and so it's a waste to have it hanging in my closet, unused. This coat is in immaculate condition, except for a small tear in the inside of the lining inside one of the front pockets--this can't be detected at all except when you push your hand deep inside, and would be easy fix for even an incompetent dry cleaner tailor.
> 
> This has a hook vent, two button cuffs, concealed button flap, and a velvet collar. It's fully lined, and beautifully cut. It's made of absolutely beautiful dark charcoal herringbone, and really is a gorgeous, gorgeous coat.
> 
> Asking *$125 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, OR OFFER! *
> 
> I believe that this is c.38-40L (I'm a 40L and this fits me wonderfully without a jacket), but please see the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 27
> Length: 45
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats013.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats014.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats016.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats017.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/luxecoats019.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Moving Sale begins! Shirts, incl. Press, BBB, and madras, and ties, including Hermes and Trimingham's.*

The moving sale begins, starting with a few shirts and ties plucked right from the entrance to my closet!

Coming soon--lots of tweeds, mainly Harris, some beautiful trad. topcoats and overcoats (including fully canvassed Brooks in old-style 43L, and Langrock in 40L), plus tradly 11D shoes, and some sweaters from Saks and Harrods, including cashmere and Irish cableknit. There's also a double-breasted Blackwatch jacket custom made in Delhi on its way here--now, this is a serious oddity!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *As always, offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*All items are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *

*SHIRTS*

*1) Size L J. Press madras shirt. *

This is lovely, with a beautiful collar roll!

*Asking $25--Claimed, PP*

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img87.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Size 16-16.5 Land's End madras shirt.*

A lovely light-coloured madras.

*Asking $15--Claimed, PP*

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Size L Woolrich kelly green heavy cotton shirt.*

This is a very nice, cosy shirt, beautifully thick and warm, perfect for the Fall. Out of season, yes, but now's your chance to grad it cheaply!

*Asking $20--Claimed--PP*

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Size L Brooks Brothers*

This is getting to be quite a rarity--a Made in the USA Brooks Bros. shirt!

*Asking $15*

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

URL=https://img707.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed

*5) Size 16.5-35 Brooks Brothers straight collar shirt.*

In a lovely Spring yellow stripe.

*Asking $15*

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*TIES*

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*From left to right:*

1) Hardy Amies. Silk. Keeper coming off on one side. *$10*

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2) The British Sports Shop of Bermuda. Shows flying pheasants. No fabric listed, but likely poly or poly/silk. Made in Italy. *$8*

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

3) Trimingham's of Bermuda. A classic trad. store! Shows the island of Bermuda and a ship. No fabric listed, but likely poly or poly/silk. Asking *$8*

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

4) Hermes. Thick and luxurious silk. The keeper is missing, hence just *$25 OR OFFER*.

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedr.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img87.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedr.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*42L Brooks Bros. 3/2 blazer & 3/2 Brookstweed; 36R Paul Stuart tweed; c. 40L DB Blackwatch blazer*

My moving sale continues! Coming next: several more Harris tweeds in 40--44, and some beautiful trad. overcoats from Brooks and langrock; also goosedown vests from Schott and Land's End.

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. international inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Offers are, as always, also very welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!

NB: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar.

*1) The Trad. Classic--the Brooks Brothers 3/2 navy sack!*

This is a classic 3/2 navy blazer from Brooks Brothers. This is an old-style (i.e.., good!) 346 blazer in excellent condition. This has patch pockets, two button cuffs, and is half-lined.

*Claimed--thank you!*


Tagged a size 42L, and runs true to size--although please note the sleeve measurement, including the possibility of letting them out.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+4 1/4)
Length: 32 1/4
Shoulder: 19

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Paul Stuart tweed by Southwick.*

This is a beauty! I believe that it is fully canvassed--it certainly passes the pinch test--and it's in excellent condition. (Although there might have been a professional repair where the lining attaches to the collar at the top--I tried to show this but it's very hard to see, and is inside the jacket, anyway.) There is some lovely patina to the leather buttons. This is half-lined, has a single vent, and has lapped seams.

*Asking $45*

Tagged a 36R and seems to run true to size:

Chest: 18.5
Sleeve: 23 5/8
Shoulder: 15 7/8
Length: 29.5

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img87.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweede.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedj.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers Brookstweed*

This is a BEAUTY! In a lovely striking overcheck pattern, this has all of the trad. desiderata; 3/2 sack, hook vent, two button cuffs, and, I believe, fully canvassed. It's a gorgeous jacket, and a steal at this price!

*Asking $55*

Tagged 42L and runs true.

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 7.8
Length: 31 5/8

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedq.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedp.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedk.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Double-breasted Blackwatch blazer.*

This is a serious oddity--and there's something very, very appealing about it for that reason! It's a double-breasted Blackwatch blazer which appears to ahve been custom made in Delhi. It's fully lined and unvented, and in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it seems to be wool--I'd be shocked if it wasn't. Padded and roped shoulders. Not a very trad. cut, but a great fabric and pattern.... This would be a superb winter party jacket! And, let's face it, you're not likely to see something like this again!

Given its odd appeal, this is a steal at *$50*... and is something I might just end up keeping! 

No size tag, but seems to be a 40L:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 31

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour deerstalker hat--Made in Scotland! Size 7 1/2.*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Bernie Zack

Great Black Watch DB Coat. I've never seen one quite like it. Pity it isn't a 44 or 46.

*4) Double-breasted Blackwatch blazer.*

This is a serious oddity--and there's something very, very appealing about it for that reason! It's a double-breasted Blackwatch blazer which appears to ahve been custom made in Delhi. It's fully lined and unvented, and in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it seems to be wool--I'd be shocked if it wasn't. Padded and roped shoulders. Not a very trad. cut, but a great fabric and pattern.... This would be a superb winter party jacket! And, let's face it, you're not likely to see something like this again!

Given its odd appeal, this is a steal at *$50*... and is something I might just end up keeping! 

No size tag, but seems to be a 40L:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 31

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## efdll

Lovely J Press Tweedy Don madras shirt. Would jump on it did I not have the exact one. Alas, these J Press don't bleed any more -- there's been a thread on this -- but otherwise terrific. Great fit and, yes, great collar roll.


----------



## brozek

I thought the sale was all wrapped up, but it turns out these are still available. Price reduced to $35 shipped - thanks!



brozek said:


> I bought these on ebay, but there just a little too beefy for me. I guess I need to stick with my light duty blucher mocs! I don't know when LL Bean discontinued the Heavy Duty Blucher Mocs, but this pair is in excellent, excellent condition (maybe not even worn, from what I can tell). The size is 12D. I'm just looking to recoup my ebay expense plus shipping, so *$35 shipped?* Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Assorted Brooks Brothers Ties*

The first and fourth ties are Brooks Brothers Makers. The two in the middle are Brooks Brothers Basics.

One tie for *$15* shipped. All four shipped for *$50*.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

GREAT LOOKING G. H. BASS BLACK TASSELED WEEJUNS

These classic Weejuns are sized 11C.

Worn just twice, the pictures show the uppers are in new condition. These are too narrow for me. 
$30 shipped in USA
https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tassel.jpg/
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tassel2.jpg/


----------



## TradTeacher

NWOT 40R BB Sack Blazer now *$200 shipped* to CONUS. That's over 60% off retail!


----------



## AlanC

*NOW SOLD!* Prebay markdown: $60 delivered



AlanC said:


> I'm torn about selling these, but I ought to sell them, so here goes.
> 
> *Florsheim Imperial* cashmere calf pebble grain longwings
> Size: *9D*
> Light wear, uppers in fantastic shape. The heels have been replaced, but I suspect someone simply took off the suicide v-cleat heels for something safer. There's almost no wear at all to the heels.
> 
> $75 shipped CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3954/img0606pr.jpg
> 
> Shoe trees not included


*Now $15* delivered!



AlanC said:


> *Ben Silver* tie
> $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## chadn2000

Yellow Brooks OCBD. $15 shipped. Nice yellow color & in great shape. Bought from the world famous Alan C on the exchange, but the sleeves, as I feared, are a bit too short on me. 16.5x32. PM me for any other questions/photos.


----------



## AlanC

^The yellow shirt above is in perfect shape, and is a steal.

I will also note that the pink shirt pictured is also still available (from me!).


----------



## TheWGP

The below are all still available - I can't really make any further drops due to shipping costs, so I'll just say that the prices are *pay shipping plus a dollar or two and you can have 'em!* Last post on these items.


TheWGP said:


> 5) Brooks Brothers cords, brown, tagged 35/32, measurements: 35+0, inseam 31.5" + 1.25" cuffs + 1" turned up.
> 
> 
> 6) Enzo Tovare made in Italy shirt - this was one of my own I'm getting rid of, 17/34-35.
> 
> 
> 9)Izod of London with blue crocodile on the front. This label and the blue crocodile dates this pretty far back. Tagged XL, but it fits short in the body, maybe would fit a size L better. Nearly impossible to measure this one - it's maybe 24-22" p2p, 26ish length. I usually wear a "tall" or "long" size - so if it weren't for that, it might have worked for me. There was a stain on the front that mostly came out in the wash, but disclosing it all the same. Pics taken before wash - it's by the middle button.


----------



## TheWGP

Prices are now *"pay shipping plus a couple bucks and you can have 'em!"* There's a Brooks Brothers made in USA in there and Robert Talbott Best of Class ties - seriously? I could make money putting this stuff on Ebay, but I'd rather they go to a good home.



TheWGP said:


> All prices include shipping in the lower 48 states - I will ship elsewhere, we just need to discuss the cost and make sure we're on the same page. Payment is via PayPal - Paypal Personal is appreciated, but not required, since if you fund from bank account or Paypal balance, NEITHER of us has any fees!
> 
> Any questions? Feel free to PM me. All pictures are clickable thumbnails - click them to see the larger photo!
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 100% linen shorts - 34 waist. Great for summer!
> 
> 
> 3) Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA.
> 
> 
> 4) The other Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Handsewn in USA.
> 
> 
> 6) Izod by Lacoste sweater - size XL. P2P 26ish, length 27ish, VERY hard to measure. I would call it a standard XL, maybe on the large side a bit.
> 
> 
> 7)Brooks Brothers MUST IRON 17.5/34 Made in USA, Fabric from Italy shirt. 2-button cuffs, point collar, blue with white/fine blue stripes. Awesome shirt - made in USA! MUST IRON!


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates below!

The 42L Brookstweed is also now claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> The moving sale begins, starting with a few shirts and ties plucked right from the entrance to my closet!
> 
> Coming soon--lots of tweeds, mainly Harris, some beautiful trad. topcoats and overcoats (including fully canvassed Brooks in old-style 43L, and Langrock in 40L), plus tradly 11D shoes, and some sweaters from Saks and Harrods, including cashmere and Irish cableknit. There's also a double-breasted Blackwatch jacket custom made in Delhi on its way here--now, this is a serious oddity!
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *As always, offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *All items are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *
> 
> *SHIRTS*
> 
> *1) Size L J. Press madras shirt. *
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> Claimed
> 
> *2) Land's End Madras*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Size L Woolrich kelly green heavy cotton shirt.*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *4) Size L Brooks Brothers*
> 
> This is getting to be quite a rarity--a Made in the USA Brooks Bros. shirt!
> 
> *Asking $15*
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> URL=https://img707.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed
> 
> *5) Size 16.5-35 Brooks Brothers straight collar shirt.*
> 
> In a lovely Spring yellow stripe.
> 
> *Asking $15*
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *TIES*
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Hardy Amies. Silk. Keeper coming off on one side. *$10*
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2) The British Sports Shop of Bermuda. Shows flying pheasants. No fabric listed, but likely poly or poly/silk. Made in Italy. *$8*
> 
> https://img269.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 3) Trimingham's of Bermuda. A classic trad. store! Shows the island of Bermuda and a ship. No fabric listed, but likely poly or poly/silk. Asking *$8*
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 4) Hermes. Thick and luxurious silk. The keeper is missing, hence just *$25 OR OFFER*.
> 
> https://img297.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedr.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedr.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Doctor Damage

One pair of standard Sebago Docksides, brown, size 11W(wide), made in USA. Great condition, worn about ten times outside, always with thick socks, never in inclement weather. Too big for my feet and taking up closet space. Price USD$35 to my PayPal, which will _include_ shipping to Canada or continental US.

(I posted pics of these previously in this thread, but I'll be a monkey's uncle if I can find the post. Anyway, I assume everyone knows what these look like. No wait: here are the photos.)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

It's a sad day when you can't move a top quality pair of barely worn US manufactured handlasted white bucks on the trad forum at the beginning of spring.

Now $60 shipped.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Mansfield White Bucks 10.5D*
> 
> Mansfield handlasted footwear was a classic American shoemaker and once a division of Bostonian in the good old days. These are in very good shape and feature a closely-stitched 360 degree goodyear welt and the classic red crepe sole with only about 5-10% wear.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I can only guess that being on a resole is the reason these haven't gone to a good home yet. So how's $50 shipped? Offers entertained, of course.

The *Hickey-Freeman* flannels are *sold*, thanks!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Kenmoor Longwings 9.5 C*
> 
> The uppers look great. Give 'em the ol' mac and they should glow with a handsome patina. (Some wear around the collar)
> 
> $85 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickey Freeman Charcoal Flannel Trousers*, no size tag measures 35 waist and around 33-34 with 1" to let (please check measurements)
> 
> Excellent shape. Suspenders buttons, plain front, 1.5" cuffs.
> The color is better represented on the smaller picture, the big picture makes them look much lighter than they are.
> 
> $35 shipped conus.
> 
> waist: 17.5"
> outseam: 40.5"
> inseam: 30"


----------



## Bernie Zack

GentlemanGeorge said:


> It's a sad day when you can't move a top quality pair of barely worn US manufactured handlasted white bucks on the trad forum at the beginning of spring.
> 
> Now $60 shipped.


Nice bucs. If I didn't own 2 pairs myself (Johnston & Murphy and CK nubuc spectators) I would have been all over these. Somebody should snatch these up asap!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Also, the lot of 15.5/32 BB and LE shirts are sold to a tradly expatriate on the Iberian peninsula. 
Muchos gracias, señor.


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Also, the lot of 15.5/32 BB and LE shirts are sold to a tradly expatriate on the Iberian peninsula.
> Muchos gracias, señor.


Our Iberian trad expatriate is a good guy - he should post more to let us know how the look is perceived on the peninsula.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The 15.5/35 Gitman is sold, as is the BB sport shirt. Make offers on the remainder.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Nice lot of shirts today. All excellent condition.
> 
> Gitman Bros. for J. Parker finest imported 2x2 cotton oxfords. *15 1/2-35 *(on top) and *16-35*.
> 
> The color of these is natural white, and they are beautiful, very well made shirts.
> $26 each shipped conus.
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers *15 1/2-R*. (Sleeve is about 34. I will measure exactly if you aren't familiar with their sizing.)
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> Lands' End coral roll-your-sleeves-up-and-button-'em shirt. *L 16-16 1/2*.
> 
> Straight tails, open gussets. Wish it fit me.
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> Lands' End 100% cotton seafoam poplin slacks. *34 regular*.
> Outseam and inseam: 38" & 27". (Figure them at 34x32.)
> 
> (Not sure the color comes through in the pictures, and I included a picture to show two small spots that my guess has it will easily come out but are hardly visible. Otherwise, these pants are like-new.)
> $24 shipped.
> 
> 
> I also have a larger size Brooks Brothers navy hopsack blazer to post later when measurements are taken.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I should mention as well that I have a lot of nice goods that I attempted to post last night but discovered that I had been logged out. Included are two size 42L jackets from The English Shop Princeton, one of corduroy and one Harris tweed, an Anderson-Little Limited Edition green glenplaid at about 39 or 40R, an old-line BB "346" tweed sized REG 45, a--get this--heavy Indian cotton twill safari/expedition shirt from the legendary Vaughn at Sather Gate of Berkeley sized L, a nice Indian madras for J. Parker sized L, a couple of ties, and a couple of surcingle belts--a white Coach natural linen about size 28 or 30 and a vintage made in England for the good ol' Banana Republic of jute sized 34. 

Anyway, I lost about 2 hours at it, so I'll post pictures and descriptions when I get another chance.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Offers welcome!*

*Coming later today: Several Harris tweeds, a Langrock of Princeton charcoal herringbone topcoat in 40L, and a charcoal herringbone Brooks Brothers (older, good) topcoat in old-size 43L. Both these coats are fully canvassed, as far s I can tell!*

*I'd like to find these things new homes quickly, so please do feel free to make lower offers!*

As part of Spring cleaning I'm passing on some very lovely items that I've never used, and which accordingly need to find new and appreciative homes!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *

And, as always, offers are welcome! International inquiries are welcome, too!

*1) Unused Smythson wallet*

This was Made in England for Smythson of Bond Street; I believe that it is pigskin. It is unused. It measures 5 1/8 by 4' closed. It has three credit card slots and two satin (?) lined slots for notes and tickets on one side. I'm not sure what the gold-coloured stylus is for, but it's not a pen!

It comes with a blue dustbag which is not from Smythson; it just happened to fit it perfectly, and so I used it to store it!

*Asking $32*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/smythson001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img145.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies015.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies011.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Unused T.M. Lewin metal collar stays.*

These are stamped with Lewin's name and "est. 1899". They come in their original Lewin pouch. These were bought new from Lewin's and never used.

*They measure exactly 2 3/8" long!*

*Asking $15*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/luxuriousgoodies021.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Bass weejuns (Tassel loafers) 11c now $20.00 shipped. pictures on bottom of page 343.


----------



## crs

Three-fer deal CLAIMED.

Three Brooks Brothers XL short-sleeved buttondown Irish linen shirts in excellent condition (sewn in Hong Kong). The current made in China versions retail for $80. $20 each shipped CONUS, $50 for all three.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

Bleeding Madras patch-Madras plain-front trousers with unhemmed bottom (apparently unworn and unwashed). W 39.5, inseam 35, outseam 46.5. $28 shipped CONUS.


----------



## crs

Darted but nice, and made in USA.

Hickey-Freeman suit. Shoulders 18, pits 22.75, RS26, LS 26, length from botton of collar 32.5. Plain-front trousers 38W, inseam 27.5, outseam39, uncuffed hem 2. $50 shipped CONUS.



















Southwick silk jacket. Shoulders 18.25, pits 21.5, RS 22.5, LS 23.25, length from botton of collar 30. $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## oldominion

GentlemanGeorge said:


> It's a sad day when you can't move a top quality pair of barely worn US manufactured handlasted white bucks on the trad forum at the beginning of spring.
> 
> Now $60 shipped.


Sent pm...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Please note corrected measurements!*

I mentioned the post I lost the other night and got a few inquiries, so, here are a few.

The English Shop Princeton.

Handtailored Harris Tweed, marked 42L.

Stout tweed in a beautiful heather glenplaid check. This is one for the archives...or for the moors.

$60 shipped.

Measurements: 19" shoulders, 31" boc length, 26" sleeve, 22" chest ptp










The English Shop Princeton Corduroy Sack Jacket, 42L.

Beautiful fabric, beautifully tailored.

Asking $60 shipped.

Measurements: 19.5" shoulders, 32" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" chest ptp (confirmed measurements)










The rest will come later, including the belts, for which I still need pictures.


----------



## AlanC

*Instant summer casual shirt wardrobe!*

M&H SOLD--Bullock & Jones still available.

Up for sale are four fantastic casual shirts from two legendary high-end clothing stores.
Tagged size: *Large*
Price: $22/each | $40 for two | $75 for all four delivered CONUS, Paypal personal

SOLD *Maus & Hoffman* (Florida based retailer--very expensive, very exclusive) short-sleeved sport shirts ()

M&H 1

M&H 2 -- This is a great open weave.

*Bullock & Jones* (traditional high end San Francisco retailer) long sleeve sport shirts (~retail $150+)
Both shirts are Made in Switzerland. I have a winter B&J Swiss made shirt that is my favorite winter shirt. You'll love the buttons.

B&J 1--cotton-linen blend

B&J 2


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Belts, all $20.

Vintage Made in England Banana Republic Jute Surcingle, marked 34. _Available._

39" long, 35" to center catch. Fits at the smallest catch my 31 waist. 
















https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/9253420e.jpg

Coach Natural Linen Surcingle, marked 30.

35" long, 30" to center catch. 
















https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/101e7a74.jpg

Quality Nubuck Belt, New, unknown maker.

43" long, 37" at center catch.








https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/deb5677d.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great TweedyDon Moving Sale: Harris Tweeds, c.38--44!*

As some of you know, I'm currently moving house (into an old dairy farm!) and so I'm going to be doing a serious cull of my clothes in the next couple of weeks. So, here are some more Harris Tweeds!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are welcome. Offers are welcome, too, especially for more than one jacket!

All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL vintage Harris Tweed.*

This is a serious tweed; it has a beautifully dense weave, and has a gorgeous colourway of dark, dark tan base with ginger and ochre vertical stripes. This is a Harris the way they were supposed to be made--and used to be all the time! It's in excellent condition, with only very minor patina to the original leather (rather than "leather-style") buttons. I believe that it's canvassed (it passes the pinch test), and it's certainly half-lined with lapped seams. If this were longer I'd keep it! It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $50*

I believe that this is c. 40-42R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1.5)
Length: 30 7/8
Shoulder: 19

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale001.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale003.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale004.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Dark brown flecked herringbone Harris Tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed*

A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very ice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.

*Asking $40*

Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale016.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale017.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale019.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale018.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Frugalman's herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is another lovely tweed, from the West Coast trad. store Frugalman's. This is a classic steel blue Harris herringbone with vertical striping. It's half lined and has a single vent. Unfortuantely, it has some damage to the lining (NOT the tweed), which would need to be patched--but it's certainly wearable as it is. Given this, though, I'm

*Asking a very low $20*

I believe that this is a 44R/L, but please check measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale011.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img295.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale015.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale012.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale014.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*The TweedyDon Moving Sale: Shoes! AE Park Avenue 11D; AE Stockbridge 11D; Bass bucs 11D; Bean Maine Boots 7*

I have some shoes to pass on as part of my moving sale...

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries welcome.*

All shoes have been very well cared for; apart from the Bean boots, all have been tree'd and polished.

I'll be happy to include a basic pair of shoe trees with each pair of shoes for an additional $15!

*Please PM with interest and offers*--offers are especially welcome on two or more pairs!

*1) 11D AE Park Avenue*

The classic trad. shoe in dark chestnut brown! Excellent condition, but some wear to the soles--see pictures.

*Asking $55.*

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale065.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale066.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale067.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) 11D AE Stockbridge *

These shoes are superbley confortable--if you do a lot of walking these are for you! In absolutely excellent condition--Iahve three pairs of these, and these were raely work. 
*
Asking $49
*

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale041.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale042.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Size 11D Bas bucs.*

A lovely basic summer shoe! Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $29.*

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale037.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale039.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Size 7 LL Bean Main Hunting Boot.*

In (conservatively) Good/Very Good condition. For the smaller trad.!

*Asking $35*

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale043.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale044.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale045.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale046.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*Uber Trad. Topcoats! Langrock of Princeton (40L); Brooks Brothers (c.43L)--ALL of trad. desiderata on each1*

As part of my Great Moving Sale I have two absolute trad. gems to pass along--classic charcoal herringbone topcoats from Langrock's of Princeton and Brooks Brothers! Both of these are three season coats, and so could work very well for this Spring!

As always, *offers are welcome*, as are International inquiries.

*Prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers charcoal herringbone topcoat.*

This is gorgeous, and a trad. classic! I believe that it's canvassed (it passes the pinch test, and I'd be shocked if a coat of this quality wasn't), and it's half lined. It has a hook vent and a functional throat closure button and buttonhole, as well as lapped seams. It's in absolutely excellent condition--the only minor, minor flaw is that it's missing the button to close the back vent, but this is a very easy fix.

Considering how much you'd pay for even a fused, poor quality new-style 346 from a Brooks outlet, this coat is an absolute steal at *$95 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

This coat is tagged a 43L, but fits closer to a modern 42R (as is) or L (with sleeve lengthening):

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (NB: The sleeves have been shortened, and there's 4" to let down; this won't be a problem given the quality and heft of the material.)
Length (BOC): 43.5
Shoulder: 20

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale057.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale058.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale064.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale062.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale063.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale059.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale060.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Langrock of Princeton charcoal herringbone topcoat.*

It doesn't get much more trad. than this--a lovely herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton!

Like the Brooks, above, this passes the pinch test, and so I believe that it's canvassed. (Again, I'd be shocked...) It's also half-lined, has a hook vent, and lapped seams. Its two bottom exterior pockets are lined in tan suede. This is a lovely coat, BUT it has two flaws: (1) There is some wear to the top of the change pocket located inside one of the exterior suede-lined pockets, and (2) There is a small snag hole on the front at one side--shown. This could be a simple repair, though, and so is not an insurmountable obstacle.

Given these flaws, though, I'm asking just $55 boxed and shipped in CONUS for this lovely piece of tradness!

This is tagged a 40L and runs true to size:

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.25)
Length (BOC): 43.5
Shoulder (across back): 19.5

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale047.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img179.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale048.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale052.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale054.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale056.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Flaws:

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale055.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale049.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Nettleton Tassle Loafers 11 1/2B.

US Nettletons in very good condition. You can see a light scratch on the toe, I have not attempted to polish or buff these. They have been conditioned, however, and should give you years of beautiful, solid service.

$60 shipped. 
























https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/49cbe9f3.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/0874e600.jpg


----------



## ArtVandalay

*PRICE DROP.*

Now asking *$12* each, *2 for $20*, or *$40* for the lot shipped CONUS.



ArtVandalay said:


> *Assorted Brooks Brothers Ties*
> 
> The first and fourth ties are Brooks Brothers Makers. The two in the middle are Brooks Brothers Basics.
> 
> One tie for *$15* shipped. All four shipped for *$50*.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent claims*

The Hermes and the Hardy Amies ties are now claimed; the Southwick for Paul Stuart tweed is now claimed, pending payment.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Wow. I've never gotten this close to tassel loafers, or much else. I think this means we're engaged....


----------



## TweedyDon

*SCOTTISH CASHMERE! $45 NIB, NWT Johnston's of Elgin scarf; $25 44 Saks sweater*

My house moving sale continues!

*Prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Offers are also welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) UNOPENED, NWT, NIB Johnston's Scottish cashmere scarf.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is still in its original, unopened (fully sealed!) package, and so has all of its tags intact.

This is a lovely multicoloured scarf with a long fringe. It would be great for the more colourful chap, or a perfect gift for a wife or girlfriend. It's made in Scotland by Johnston's of Elgin of 100%cashmere. Since it's still in its unopened package I can't measure the length, but I suspect it's between 54" and 64". It's 9.5" wide, with about 5" of fringe each side.

*Asking $45*

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale029.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale027.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale028.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Size 44 saks Fifth Avenue yellow sweater.*

Made in Scotland of lovely soft cashmere this a very nice Spring/Summer sweater. It's V-necked, and beautifully made. It does have minor pilling throughout, and a small (very small) dark mark on the underside of one sleeve, which might come out with cleaning. So, I'd say this was in Good condition--definitely wearable as a casual sweater! (And who would wear a yellow sweater any other way?!) I also seem to recall that it has faint, faint marks on the front--but after examining this for about 10 minutes this morning I couldn't find them, so maybe I'm misremembering! In any case, if they're there, they're clearly pretty darn hard to spot!

*Asking just $25*

The first picture shows the rich colour best:

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale034.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale033.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale036.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale035.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Vintage & New Brooks Bros. Sack Jackets that need to move. All jackets are selling for what I have in them (save for the Navy Blazer).
> 
> Blue/White Pincord Sack
> ~40R: Chest: 21.5"/Sleeve: 23.5"/Length: 30.5"/Shoulder: 18"
> *Small spot on the end of the cuff on Left sleeve
> 
> *$40 shipped*
> 
> NWOT Navy Blue Sack Blazer
> Received as a gift at Christmas. Tags removed. Worn once for almost 2 hours. Just can't justify another BB Navy Blazer, so I'm offering it up at a steal of a price. Retails on the BB site for $528. Even with the current F&F sale + Corporate discount, you couldn't get a brand new BB blazer for the price I'm offering.
> 
> Tagged 40R...Measurements: Chest: 22"/Sleeve: 24.5"/Shoulder: 18.25"/Length: 31" (no alterations have been made)
> 
> Yours for *$250 shipped*.
> 
> Still available: Tradly ties...Ben Silver Silk Knit, Press A&S Poplin and J. Crew Plaid Wool. Now *$12/tie* or *all 3 for $25*.


Still trying to sell this NWOT BB Navy Sack Blazer. I can go as low as *$150 shipped* (which is crazy, I know) for this piece.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Sold, thanks!*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Mansfield White Bucks 10.5D*
> 
> Mansfield handlasted footwear was a classic American shoemaker and once a division of Bostonian in the good old days. These are in very good shape and feature a closely-stitched 360 degree goodyear welt and the classic red crepe sole with only about 5-10% wear.
> 
> Sold.


----------



## swb120

$150 for the NWOT BB sack? Jeez...amazing deal. How is that still available?!?


----------



## swb120

I hate to part with this, but I simply don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. It's a navy DB Burberry trenchcoat, made in England for Harrods. Everything in immaculate condition. Looks the exact same as the iconic Burberry Trench 21.

Tagged size 50R, true size is a 42R or 43R (check measurements). It is a true classic Burberry trench - made in England, 100% cotton - sharing many of the features/qualities of the Trench 21 - raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), button-in navy wool lining, button-in navy wool collar. It is a heavy/substantial gabardine cotton, as the older UK-made Burberrys were renowned for. Color is not the black navy we're accustomed to today, but a lighter navy (see photos without flash for true color). Beautiful trench.

Would retail today around $1400. Asking *$325>300>275>250>225>$200 shipped* via paypal personal payment (regular paypal payment, add $15).

Measurements: 
Chest: 22.5
Waist: 23.5
Shoulders: 19
Length: 46.5
Sleeves (raglan sleeves, so approx. measurement): 25-25.5

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3404f.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3401p.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3393d.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3392z.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3391l.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3390o.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img3382c.jpg/ https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img3385.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3386y.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img3387a.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3389e.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img3402t.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img3394f.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Surcingle belt, 34", navy ribbon with green shamrocks over green cotton webbing*

Lovely surcingle belt, 34", navy ribbon with green shamrocks over green cotton webbing. Shows little/no wear. Solid brass buckle. Made in USA. *SOLD*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The English Shop Princeton Corduroy jacket is sold, thanks!

TESP Handtailored Harris Tweed still available.

(If there is ambiguity to the pictures, these _are_ 3/2 undarted single-vent jackets, as expected.)


GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Please note corrected measurements!*
> 
> I mentioned the post I lost the other night and got a few inquiries, so, here are a few.
> 
> The English Shop Princeton.
> 
> Handtailored Harris Tweed, marked 42L.
> 
> Stout tweed in a beautiful heather glenplaid check. This is one for the archives...or for the moors.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> Measurements: 19" shoulders, 31" boc length, 26" sleeve, 22" chest ptp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English Shop Princeton Corduroy Sack Jacket, 42L.
> 
> Beautiful fabric, beautifully tailored.
> 
> Sold.
> 
> Measurements: 19.5" shoulders, 32" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" chest ptp (confirmed measurements)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest will come later, including the belts, for which I still need pictures.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Footjoy Classics Tassel Loafers, 10C.*

Footjoy in the day was easily the equal to AE, Alden, Nettleton, and Florsheim--and they did more than golf shoes. In evidence, these fine classic tassels. Full leather linings, uppers, insoles, and outsoles. There is some build-up of old wax and a insignificant scratch or two, but the soles are solid as stone and the Vibram heel caps are good as new. Handmade in USA.

$55 shipped.









https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=45c9cfed.jpg

*Jarman Burgundy Wingtip Tassel Loafers, 7 1/2D.*

These are not the highest quality out there, but they are nice looking, well executed, and in great shape.

Only $25 shipped.











*The English Sports Shop Bermuda "Islander Linen" Linen Shorts, 40.*

Good stuff here! They only have wrinkles from the bag I brought them home in. Pretty much like-new, and they measure true.

$30 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks velvet collared coat claimed.*

The Brooks Brothers chesterfield, above, has now been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## AlanC

I purchased the Andover Shop tweed bucket hat (made in England) below. However, it is too small for me. In fact, it's mis-sized (the reason Sir Cingle was disappointed with it).

The hat is more in the *Small-Medium* range, should fit a *7-7 1/8*, I think. Asking $20 delivered CONUS. I'll get some pics up soon.



Sir Cingle said:


> *TWEED BUCKET HAT FROM THE ANDOVER SHOP*
> 
> For sale is a lovely tweed bucket hat from the Andover Shop, sized 7 3/8 (between a medium and a large for most bucket hats). The hat is in great shape, is 100% wool, and made in England. The Andover Shop is a fantastic trad store that sells great stuff.
> 
> I bought the hat on Ebay, stupidly thinking that it would fit my head. And, though I love the hat, it fits like a beanie on me. Apparently, I have a fat head.


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Blazer in now *sold. *

BB Pincord Sack is still available and is *$25 shipped*. See post #8601 for more info.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops on Harris Tweeds and DB Blackwatch!*

As some of you know, I'm currently moving house (into an old dairy farm!) and so I'm going to be doing a serious cull of my clothes in the next couple of weeks. So, here are some more Harris Tweeds!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are welcome. Offers are welcome, too, especially for more than one jacket!

All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL vintage Harris Tweed.*

This is a serious tweed; it has a beautifully dense weave, and has a gorgeous colourway of dark, dark tan base with ginger and ochre vertical stripes. This is a Harris the way they were supposed to be made--and sued to be all the time! It's in excellent condition, with only very minor patina to the original leather (rather than "leather-style") buttons. I believe that it's canvassed (it passes the pinch test), and it's certainly half-lined with lapped seams. If this were longer I'd keep it! It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $45*

I believe that this is c. 40-42R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1.5)
Length: 30 7/8
Shoulder: 19

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale003.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale004.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Dark brown flecked herringbone Harris Tweed*

My photographs don't do this jacket justice--it's a lovely dark, dark brown herringbone with flecks of red, orange, and green scattered throughout. (This might well be my favourite classic Harris colouring!) It has dark brown leather buttons, is half-lined, has lapped seams and a single vent, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*SOLD*

I believe that this is around a 38/40R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Length: 29 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/8

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale006.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The colour is darker and richer than this shows:

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale008.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale009.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale010.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed*

A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very ice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.

*Asking $40*

Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale016.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale017.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale019.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale018.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Frugalman's herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is another lovely tweed, from the West Coast trad. store Frugalman's. This is a classic steel blue Harris herringbone with vertical striping. It's half lined and has a single vent. Unfortuantely, it has some damage to the lining (NOT the tweed), which would need to be patched--but it's certainly wearable as it is. Given this, though, I'm

*Asking a very low $20*

I believe that this is a 44R/L, but please check measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale011.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img295.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale015.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale012.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale014.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*5) Double-breasted Blackwatch blazer.*

This is a serious oddity--and there's something very, very appealing about it for that reason! It's a double-breasted Blackwatch blazer which appears to ahve been custom made in Delhi. It's fully lined and unvented, and in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it seems to be wool--I'd be shocked if it wasn't. Padded and roped shoulders. Not a very trad. cut, but a great fabric and pattern.... This would be a superb winter party jacket! And, let's face it, you're not likely to see something like this again!

Given its odd appeal, this is a steal at *$45*... and is something i might just end up keeping! 

No size tag, but seems to be a 40L:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 31

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL


----------



## Cardinals5

Just one item today, but it's for the hunters out there.

Willis & Geiger (made in USA) 100% cotton bush poplin trousers. These trousers have everything the hunter could want - buttons for suspenders, cargo pockets, button straps on the ankle for wear with boots, and flap side and flap back pockets. They do, however, have single forward pleats.

Color: Beige

Condition: Excellent, no apparent flaws and little apparent wear.

Tagged size: 36
Waist: 35
Inseam: 29.75
Outseam: 40.5
Rise: 12
No cuffs

Price: $25.00

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/ertyertyertyertyerty003.jpg/https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ertyertyertyertyerty006.jpg/https://img7.imageshack.us/i/ertyertyertyertyerty004.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/ertyertyertyertyerty005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Field jacket; Goosedown jackets by LL Bean and (a beauty!) Schott*

More from my moving sale!

*As always prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers*! And offers are always welcome!

*1) XL LL Bean Field jacket.*

This is a beautiful sturdy jacket, which I wore perhaps once or twice at most before my weight loss. It's Made in Canada of beautifully sturdy cotton, and is fully lined in plaid cotton, too. (The underside of the collar is lined in the same material as the body of the jacket.) It's a size men's XL R, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $45.*

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale022.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale023.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale021.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Size L LL Bean goosedown vest. *

This is a size L Tall, and is in excellent condition. It's also a trad. classic, especially in blue! It's nylon, filled with goosedown. This is incredibly lightweight and very, very warm. It folds up into its own carrying pouch, which, when unfolded, becomes an interior pocket. (It's attached to the vest itself.)

*Asking just $25*

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale074.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale075.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/beangoosevest001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Size XL Schott goosedown vest.*

This is TERRIFIC! Made in the USA by Schott of Elizabeth, NJ this is a very seriously sturdy vest. It's tagged XL, but someone has added an X to the front of this by hand--I have no idea why. This is in Good/Very Good condition; it has some marks on the front from use, but these should come out with dry cleaning. Given these, however, I'm

*Asking just $25*

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale072.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale069.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale073.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Close-ups of (removeable) marks:

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale071.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale070.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Reptilicus

swb120 said:


> $150 for the NWOT BB sack? Jeez...amazing deal. How is that still available?!?


 I have every intent to scoop it up.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lord & Taylor white cashmere scarf*

*Lord & Taylor white/cream cashmere scarf*

This is lovely! Made in Germany, it's lovely soft cashmere. It measures 11.25" by 51.5", plus 3" fringe each end. HOWEVER, it does have a small mothhole near one end (shown) (and it could probably use a dry clean--it is, after all, a white/cream scarf!) so

*Asking just $22 shipped in CONUS--or offer! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/scarves003.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/scarves004.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Same hole, different side:

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/scarves005.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## swb120

*Khakis! Barbour, Bills, Orvis. Some NWT. Sizes 38 - 40.*

*Prices reduced! NWT Barbours available Also, Bills and Orvis khakis at 3. and 5. still available! For shipping west of Chicago, add $2.*

Up for sale are a number of gorgeous khakis, some NWT, others used but in outstanding condition. The khakis which are not NWT look as if they have never been worn (they're merely wrinkled). Waist sizes generally 38 to 40. Check measurements below. Where there is additional room to let out the waist or length, it is indicated by the number in ( ) after the measurement.

1. Barbour - 2 pairs. Asking *$50>45>40>$35 shipped per pair*. 
NWT, twill, british tan color, pleated, very soft, "relaxed" fit, hemmed, made in Portugal
Waist: 38.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30 (2)

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img3533x.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img3534bs.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3535c.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img3536p.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img3538ku.jpg/https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img3542u.jpg/

3. Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking *$35>30>25 shipped per pair*.
Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/

5. Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking *$25>20>15 shipped per pair*.
Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
W - 38 (0)
L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
W - 38 (0)
L - 29 (.5)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Take any of these Large shirts for $20/each, take all three for $55 delivered!

*Lacoste* polo
Tagged size: 7 (roughly a Large)
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*Orvis* tattersall 
Tagged size: Large
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

And this remaining linen blend shirt is now also *$20 delivered* CONUS, Paypal personal.



AlanC said:


> *Bullock & Jones* (traditional high end San Francisco retailer) long sleeve sport shirts (~retail $150+)
> Both shirts are Made in Switzerland. I have a winter B&J Swiss made shirt that is my favorite winter shirt. You'll love the buttons.
> 
> B&J 1--cotton-linen blend


----------



## CMDC

I really wish this fit me. Baracuta made in England Raincoat. Lightweight cotton, best for warm weather.

Chest: 50
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25
Length: 43

$50 conus




























Ben Silver U.S. Marine Corps Tie

3 1/4 inch width

$12 conus




























Brooks Brothers Country Club tie.
This is a big tie--width 4 inches. Probably not a good fit for someone on the smaller side.

$12 conus


----------



## jfkemd

harris tweed sack and a couple of ties

the coat is from Towncraft
3/2 sack with a hooked vent
very natural shoulders
2 buttons on the sleeves

shoulders: 18
armpits: 21.5
length from bottom of the collar: 29.75
sleeves: 24

overall a nice casual sports coat
$35 shipped


























the ties speak for themselves
the plaid tie is virgin wool from Pendleton
while the emblematic with spouting whales is from Hampton Hall NY--not sure of the fabric on this one
would like $12 shipped each on it
$20 if you decide to take both


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on the following items!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) T.M. Lewin St George's cufflinks in box.

I have a pair of links from *T.M. Lewin of Jermyn Stree*t to pass on. These show the St george's CRoss of England, and come in their original box.

Asking *$28 shipped in CONUS*, or offer.

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/cufflinks010.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*2) Tradly charcoal topcoat*

This is a lovely and utterly trad. topcoat! It has all of the trad. desiderata--lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hook vent, 3/2 sack build, full lining, and I believe it's canvassed--it easily passes the pinch test! Made for the trad. (and now defunct) men's stores Jank Lang clothiers; this is a lovely dark charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do it justice at all. Apart from some loose stitching by the top of the hook vent in the inside, this is in Excellent condition!

*Asking $40*

*Measurements:*

(I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see measurements.)

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 42

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats005.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats006.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats008.jpg/

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats011.jpg/

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats015.jpg/

*3) Size M J. Crew Field jacket*

This is a great jacket for Spring! It has its original button-out lining, and is nicely broken in. However, it does have some small tears to the cuffs, shown, hence the low price.

*Asking $18*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 20.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Length (BOC) 31.5

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats001.jpg/

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats002.jpg/

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats003.jpg/

*4) Unused Smythson wallet*

*Claimed!*

This was Made in England for Smythson of Bond Street; I believe that it is pigskin. It is unused. It measures 5 1/8 by 4' closed. It has three credit card slots and two satin (?) lined slots for notes and tickets on one side. I'm not sure what the gold-coloured stylus is for, but it's not a pen!

It comes with a blue dustbag which is not from Smythson; it just happened to fit it perfectly, and so I used it to store it!

*5) Unused T.M. Lewin metal collar stays.*

*Claimed!*

*6) BEAUTIFUL vintage Harris Tweed.*

This is a serious tweed; it has a beautifully dense weave, and has a gorgeous colourway of dark, dark tan base with ginger and ochre vertical stripes. This is a Harris the way they were supposed to be made--and sued to be all the time! It's in excellent condition, with only very minor patina to the original leather (rather than "leather-style") buttons. I believe that it's canvassed (it passes the pinch test), and it's certainly half-lined with lapped seams. If this were longer I'd keep it! It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $40*

I believe that this is c. 40-42R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1.5)
Length: 30 7/8
Shoulder: 19

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale001.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale003.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale004.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*7) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed*

A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very nice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.

*Asking $35*

Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale016.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img109.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale017.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale019.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale018.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*8) Frugalman's herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is another lovely tweed, from the West Coast trad. store Frugalman's. This is a classic steel blue Harris herringbone with vertical striping. It's half lined and has a single vent. Unfortuantely, it has some damage to the lining (NOT the tweed), which would need to be patched--but it's certainly wearable as it is. Given this, though, I'm

*Asking a very low $18*

I believe that this is a 44R/L, but please check measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale011.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img295.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale015.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale012.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale014.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*9) Double-breasted Blackwatch blazer.*

This is a serious oddity--and there's something very, very appealing about it for that reason! It's a double-breasted Blackwatch blazer which appears to ahve been custom made in Delhi. It's fully lined and unvented, and in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it seems to be wool--I'd be shocked if it wasn't. Padded and roped shoulders. Not a very trad. cut, but a great fabric and pattern.... This would be a superb winter party jacket! And, let's face it, you're not likely to see something like this again!

Given its odd appeal, this is a steal at *$45*... and is something i might just end up keeping! 

No size tag, but seems to be a 40L:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 31

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Anyone with a size 10 foot interested in a very recent pair of Bean camp mocs in good condition?

$25 shipped conus?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on sheepskin lined A2*

*Price drop!*

*c. 44/46 Made in California Golden Bear sheepskin lined leather A2 with mouton collar*

This is simply gorgeous, and if it still fit me it wouldn't be here! This dates from when Golden Bear made things in California, and made them very, very well indeed. The lining in this jacket is seriously thick and luxurious, as it the mouton fur collar. The leather shell is also thick, although it does have a couple of small scratches on one arm (shown). This is tagged a 46, but because it's so thickly lined it seems to run a bit small in the chest--please see measurements.

Asking $*100 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*[/COLOR]

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 28 (to end of cuff from shoulder)
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 28

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear001.jpg

https://img709.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear006.jpg

https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear002.jpg

https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear003.jpg

https://img576.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear004.jpg

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear005.jpg

https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldenbear008.jpg


----------



## sunra

AlanC said:


> was posted by A Harris at SF:
> 
> How To Measure For Ebay


Very,very helpful. Thank you


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring/Summer trad items! BB 3/2 sack navy blazer, 17.5/34 BB OCBD, Madras tie, cashmere sweater*

It's beautifully sunny here right now, and so as part of my moving sale I'm passing on some lovely Spring/Summer trad. items!

All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!*

*1) Brooks Brothers "Brooks Blend" 3/2 sack navy blazer.*

Claimed--thank you!

In excellent condition, this is a lovely summer/travel blazer with a beautiful lapel roll. It's fully lined and single vented, and was Made in the USA. It's tagged a 46R and runs true to size.

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length (BOC): 31.5
Shoulder (at back): 19 3/4

*2) Made in USA 17.5/34 Brooks Brothers OCBD*

This is a lovely Spring/Summer shirt, fresh from the cleaners. It has a very faint laundry stamp on the inside of the button placket at the very bottom, which can't of course be seen unless you're looking for it. This was Made in the USA--a Brooks rarity now!

*Asking $20, or offer.*

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities001.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(The tag kept curling up, hence the key!)

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities006.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*3) Madras cotton tie.*

Hand sewn in the USA,a nd in excellent condition.

*Asking $15*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities007.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities010.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) XXL Cashmere sweater*

This is a lovely soft sweater, perfect for Spring and Summer evenings. It has some minor pilling on the underside of the sleeves, but I'll take care of that before shipping with the "cashmere" side of my Kent brush!

*Asking $25*

Chest: 25.5
Sleeve: 26
Length: 28.5

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities017.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities018.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cardinals5

Emerson-Graham (pretty good traditional maker) 3/2 subtlely darted madras jacket. As madras jackets go this one is fairly tame. Single, straight vent, 4 buttons on sleeve, fully lined.

Condition: excellent, I don't think it was worn very much.

No tagged size, but something like a 38/39R
Chest: 41 3/4"
Waist: 39 1/2"
Shoulders: 17"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 29 3/4"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/qwef001.jpg/

Bills Originals, M1, flat front, cement color.

Condition: very good, a small mark on right thigh (pictured). The mark will probably come out with laundering, but if not it's not very obvious.

Tagged size: 40
Waist: 41 3/4"
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 30" +3" to let down
Rise: 14.25 (I assume the rise is longer than typical for Bills because of the larger waist size)
No cuffs

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/qwef004.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Shoes for sale in the Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-longwings-Hanover-PTBs&p=1100599#post1100599

Brown shell AE Hinsdales, 9D









#8 shell Alden tassels, 11E









Tan scotch grain Florsheim longwings, 10.5D









Tan scotch grain Hanover L.B. Sheppart PTBs, 9.5D









See SALES forum thread for details.


----------



## CMDC

Baracuta raincoat sold.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Allen Edmonds Orlean Tan Bucks 10 EEE*

Who doesn't need a pair of white or tan bucks?
These are lightly worn and remarkably clean save a spot of resin on the heel which I removed the better part of to keep it from smearing. A little attention should take care of the rest.

$50 shipped.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Shoes for sale in the Sales forum:
> 
> See SALES forum thread for details.


the shells look outstanding


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price Drop!
Take $5 off any of these.

I am seriously surprised the linen shorts are still available.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Footjoy Classics Tassel Loafers, 10C.*
> 
> Footjoy in the day was easily the equal to AE, Alden, Nettleton, and Florsheim--and they did more than golf shoes. In evidence, these fine classic tassels. Full leather linings, uppers, insoles, and outsoles. There is some build-up of old wax and a insignificant scratch or two, but the soles are solid as stone and the Vibram heel caps are good as new. Handmade in USA.
> 
> $55 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=45c9cfed.jpg
> 
> *Jarman Burgundy Wingtip Tassel Loafers, 7 1/2D.*
> 
> These are not the highest quality out there, but they are nice looking, well executed, and in great shape.
> 
> Only $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The English Sports Shop Bermuda "Islander Linen" Linen Shorts, 40.*
> 
> Good stuff here! They only have wrinkles from the bag I brought them home in. Pretty much like-new, and they measure true.
> 
> $30 shipped.


----------



## Orgetorix

mcarthur said:


> the shells look outstanding


Thanks, Uncle Mac. I'm very sad that they aren't my size.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Golden Bear leather jacket, the Scott down vest, the BB 3/2 navy sack blazer, and the 43L Brooks topcoat have now all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMC

*Button-fly J. Crew Nantucket reds + woven navy belt*

J. Crew reds, 33 x 34. Possibly NWOT, as there are still some threads from where the tags were. Broken-in wash. Also included is a nicely aged, US-made woven blue belt. There's a logo, but I don't recognize it. $23 shipped for both items.


----------



## mat135

*Oxxford Windowpane 40S, Armani 44R Linen/Cotton sportcoats*

Deleted


----------



## Cardinals5

mat135 said:


> Hi mat135 - you might have better luck posting your two jackets in the new FREE AAAC Sales Forum (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/forumdisplay.php?33-SALES-Forum) since this thread is for "trad" items.


----------



## mat135

Cardinals5 said:


> mat135 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mat135 - you might have better luck posting your two jackets in the new FREE AAAC Sales Forum (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/forumdisplay.php?33-SALES-Forum) since this thread is for "trad" items.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Got Shell?

CMC said:


> J. Crew reds, 33 x 34. Possibly NWOT, as there are still some threads from where the tags were. Broken-in wash. Also included is a nicely aged, US-made woven blue belt. There's a logo, but I don't recognize it. $23 shipped for both items.


Does it come with a freshly worn pair of boxers? Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More from the Moving Sale!*

More from my closet clearing!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Reversible Field jacket*

This is a terrific jacket! It's fully reversible, being able to turn from a Navy to a Nantucket Red jacket quickly and easily. And unlike a lot of reversible jackets, this one is packed with features, all of which appear on both sides: it has football reinforcements under the arms, handwarmer pockets, chest pockets, and a corduroy collar. It also has a full-length game pocket on (each) back.

There is no maker or fabric content listed, but this is clearly sturdy cotton duck. This relaly is a great three-season Field jacket!

It's in Very Good condition; there are a couple of minor marks on the front of the navy side(shown), and it's missing a couple of buttons used to close the pockets on the navy side. There are NO rips, snags, or tears.

There's no size listed, so please go by measurements. This seems to be around a M or L, or a 40 or 42 R, depending on how loosely you like your outerwear to fit.

Asking just $45!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (although please note that the sleeves are longed than this indicates, owing to the cut; they measure 21" from armpit to cuff.)
Length (BOC): 29 7/8
Shoulder; 19 9/16

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed023.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed025.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed024.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed026.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Showing front pockets and underarm reinforcement:*

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed027.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2) This is a great shirt, from the venerable firm of Willis & Gieger. It's reinforced at the collar and the cuffs, and has elbow patches! Like most W&G products, this will last for years. It's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 24.5

*Asking $23 shipped in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto056.jpg/

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/giliberto057.jpg/

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/giliberto059.jpg/

*3) Beautiful dark brown flecked herringbone 3/2 sack*

This is just gorgeous, but I have to admit that it's just a bit too small for me. My pictures really don't do this justice; it's a gorgeous, classic dark brown herringbone flecked with spots of heathery green, gorse yellow, and pumpkin organe--a classic, beautiful, Harris! It was made in the USA, is half-lined, and has a single vent. It's also a classic 3/2 sack, with lapped seams! This is in excellent condition.

This is an steal at *just $40.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 17 9/16

https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed013.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Showing flecking; the first picture is closer in colour, but my pictures are awful--this is a rich, dark brown tweed:

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed019.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed020.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed021.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*4) Orvis tweed vest, size 42R*

This isn't labelled as Harris tweed, nor does it carry an orb, but I'd be very surprised if this basketweave wasn't Harris. Even if it isn't, it's an excellent quality cloth, easily comparable to Harris. The pockets are functional. This is in superb condition!

Asking *just $35*

Width underarms, measured from seam to seam on the tweed: 19 1/4
Length, from tip to tip: 26

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed004.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed007.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed005.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. ties and a cravat: Madras,knit ties, Burberry A&S, tartans, Simpson of London, and a FREE Langrock!*

More victims of my moving to a new house closet clearing!

All prices include shipping in CONUS; please add $1 to your total for shipping to Canada, and $3 to your total for shipping to the UK. I'll get quotes for other destinations.

*Please PM with interest!*

Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition!

*Please note, too, that the Langrock tie is FREE!* :teach:

*Group 1--Knit ties:*

*From left to right:*

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed033.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed038.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

1. Very dark navy Cottonknit by Rooster. *$10*
2. Very dark navy, 100% wool. Made in the USA. *$12*
3. Rich dark brown. 100% wool. Made in the USA. $*12*

*Group 2--Madras tie and wool/silk cravat*

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed039.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed043.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A beautiful tie, hand made of Indian madras for Rooster!

*Asking just $15*

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed028.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A lovely wool/silk cravat; please note that the colours are darker and richer than shown here.

In Very Good condition; *asking $12.50*

*Group 3--Wool tartans and silks!*

https://img152.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed044.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed046.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed048.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*From left to right:*

1) A suitably tradly skinny tartan tie. *$12*
2) Skinny New England tartan tie, Made in Nova Scotia. *$12*
3) Lovely Simpnson's of London tie. Made in England. *$12*
4) Burberry Argle and Sutherland tie. Some memory at the knot area. Measures 3 7/8" at widest point. Asking *$14*
5) Langrock of Princeton tie. Acceptable condition only; this has a small and hard to find spot on the blade. But, because of this, this is *FREE* with another tie!


----------



## hookem12387

3 belts, all J Crew, all size L/XL. $14shipped each, all 3 for $34

























And then this one is marked size 40. It's older, and not in perfect shape. I'm not exactly sure where it came from, though it's Tommy Hilfiger of some year. $8 shipped


----------



## jfkemd

tweed 3/2 sack
still available.
price reduced
$30 shipped.



jfkemd said:


> harris tweed sack and a couple of ties
> 
> the coat is from Towncraft
> 3/2 sack with a hooked vent
> very natural shoulders
> 2 buttons on the sleeves
> 
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> length from bottom of the collar: 29.75
> sleeves: 24
> 
> overall a nice casual sports coat
> $35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ties speak for themselves
> the plaid tie is virgin wool from Pendleton
> while the emblematic with spouting whales is from Hampton Hall NY--not sure of the fabric on this one
> would like $12 shipped each on it
> $20 if you decide to take both


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Hong Kong Bespoke(?) Tweed Sack Suit*
I picked this up a while back, it's at least a size too big for me, too much to be altered to fit.

Heavy but soft charcoal herringbone tweed, sack, 3-roll-2.5 (loose roll, could be pressed to a 3/2), fairly narrow lapels, side vents. 
Flat front trousers with cuffs.
$40 shipped conus/offer

I'm terrible at guessing sizes (If I had to 40R/L, so here are the measurements:
jacket
chest: 21.5"
shoulders: 17.75"-18"
length (top collar to hem down the back): 31"
sleeves:26"

trousers:
inseam:31.5" (1.5" cuffs, could gain 3.5" in length by letting them out)
outseam:43.75"
waist: 31" (very high rise, with at least 3" to let out)

bigger:

bigger:

*Brooks Brothers G9 windbreaker*
size medium, BB logo on chest
old yellow on blue BB logo
very lightweight windbreaker type material
$30 shipped conus

bigger:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Anderson-Little Co. Limited Edition 3/2 sack jacket, no marked size (39-40R)*

This snappy glenplaid sack is a fine example of what is missed with the passing of Anderson-Little, and what is desired of its revival.

$50 shipped.

Measurements: shoulders 18.5", length boc 29.5", sleeves 24", chest ptp 21.5"










*Brooks Brothers old-line "346" Herringbone 3/2 Tweed, marked REG 45 *(maybe a 42R, please check measurements)

A complex weave interlaced with alternating royal blue and burgundy warp yarns. Pre-outlet "346" quality.

$50 shipped.

Measurements: shoulders 18.5", length boc 31.5", sleeves 25", chest 23"










*Vaughn at Sather Gate Vintage Indian Cotton Twill Expedition Shirt, L*

Excellent condition for what is easily a 40 year old shirt (check the origin and identification label); it looks barely worn and is sturdily constructed in a hefty Indian twill. From Berkeley's legendary purveyor of tradly gear. (there are a couple superficial marks, pictured, from getting moved around)

$35 shipped.

Measures: 34" center of collar to end of cuff, 26.5" length boc, 23" ptp










*Handwoven Indian Madras for J. Parker, LTD.*

Great colors, in great condition. Lined collar and placket.

$20 shipped.

Measures: 34" sleeve--center of collar to end of cuff, 24.5" ptp


----------



## mat135

*Oxxford Windowpane 40S sportcoat*

I am just wondering if it is qualified to be posted here. It is Oxxford, and it is apparently not recent. I am not knowledgeable enough to know the age of this beauty. I got it from eBay and it doesn't fit on the waist.

Oxxford windowpane (or glen plaid?) sportcoat, 40S, Kenilworth model. Fabric not indicated, but I assume it is 100% wool. Single vent, half lined. Golden buttons, gorgeous fancy fabric. I can offer 30% off on one set of MOP jacket buttons that I am selling.

Shoulder 18.5"
Chest 20.75"
Sleeves 23.5"+0.5"
Length BOC 28.5"
Waist 20.5"

Asking: $70 shipped CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I think these got lost on the back pages. The Deansgate is what it is--I don't normally bother with them--but if it came from Rourke in the day and belonged in this gent's wardrobe, there is no shame. Still, only $24 shipped.

This HF, on the other hand is the epitome of what's being exhibited on the very informative and entertaining hook vent thread that's current (just check out those lapped seams!). The herringbone fabric makes a wonderful impression, and I'll be happy to pass it along for only $30 shipped!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Hickey Freeman houndstooth sportcoat for Morris Levy's of Savannah. 42
> (Some restitching needed in lining, shown.)
> $35 shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeves: 23"
> Chest: 23"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other views:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ea06e268.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/545185b1.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b3cbb83d.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/296bf1e9.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/96edb83b.jpg
> 
> Deansgate glenplaid sack for John B. Rourke. No tagged size (same estate)
> $30 shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Chest: 22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other views:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c4468761.jpg
> hook vent: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/c174dfad.jpg
> stain: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/107475e2.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Allen Edmonds Orlean Tan Bucks 10 EEE have been spoken for and are claimed pending payment. Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

*Cole-Haan* surcingle belt with genuine lizard ends, solid brass hardware
Tagged size: 32

$17 delivered, Paypal personal.


----------



## EBTX66

I really enjoy this thread and I especially like the way everything is conducted fairly and with obvious respect for one another. That is definitely something that is in short supply nowadays.

Anyway, I have some items that I'd like to sell but I remember the discussion from a few weeks back about posting non-Trad items. A few of my items are definitely not for this crowd - my earlier purchases were more Italian oriented. However, over the past couple of years my taste has matured to be much more conservative and (hopefully) timeless and along the way I have collected some things, that while not "Trad", would nonetheless appeal to many of the readers here: Oxxford, Hickey-Freeman, etc. I went ahead and posted them over on SF just to be sure and if this is not a violation of the spirit of this group here's the link:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=180780

If it is PLEASE let me know and I'll remove this post ASAP. If not, please keep checking that posting because I have much more to post and/or let me know if it's okay to post my conservative stuff here. I'll also look into the general AA selling exchange but it's hard enough for this Luddite to post on one forum!

Trad Forum members get 10% off everything - just ask!


----------



## Cardinals5

Hi EBTX66, it's great you're sensitive to the spirit of this thread. In addition to SF, you might also want to consider the AAAC Sales Forum, which just became free for everyone this past weekend (well, I think the new rules are that you have to have 25 posts, but that should come in short order for you).


----------



## EBTX66

Cardinals5 said:


> Hi EBTX66, it's great you're sensitive to the spirit of this thread. In addition to SF, you might also want to consider the AAAC Sales Forum, which just became free for everyone this past weekend (well, I think the new rules are that you have to have 25 posts, but that should come in short order for you).


Thanks for the advice. I guess I shouldn't have lurked for 15 months!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drop to move these classic tassels. 
Now $50 shipped.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Nettleton Tassle Loafers 11 1/2B.
> 
> US Nettletons in very good condition. You can see a light scratch on the toe, I have not attempted to polish or buff these. They have been conditioned, however, and should give you years of beautiful, solid service.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/49cbe9f3.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/0874e600.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Surprised these are still on my belt hook. 
And someone out there needs a nice belt to go with their tan bucks, here it is.

Now only $18 boxed and shipped.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Vintage Made in England Banana Republic Jute Surcingle, marked 34. _Available._
> 
> 39" long, 35" to center catch. Fits at the smallest catch my 31 waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/9253420e.jpg
> 
> Coach Natural Linen Surcingle, marked 30.
> 
> 35" long, 30" to center catch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/101e7a74.jpg
> 
> Quality Nubuck Belt, New, unknown maker.
> 
> 43" long, 37" at center catch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/deb5677d.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Footjoy Classics Tassel Loafers, 10C.*
> 
> Footjoy in the day was easily the equal to AE, Alden, Nettleton, and Florsheim--and they did more than golf shoes. In evidence, these fine classic tassels. Full leather linings, uppers, insoles, and outsoles. There is some build-up of old wax and a insignificant scratch or two, but the soles are solid as stone and the Vibram heel caps are good as new. Handmade in USA.
> 
> $55 shipped*--now a steal at only $45. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=45c9cfed.jpg
> 
> *Jarman Burgundy Wingtip Tassel Loafers, 7 1/2D.*
> 
> These are not the highest quality out there, but they are nice looking, well executed, and in great shape.
> 
> Only $25 shipped*--an entirely presentable, servicable shoe that you needn't worry terribly over for just $18 shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The English Sports Shop Bermuda "Islander Linen" Linen Shorts, 40.*
> 
> Good stuff here! They only have wrinkles from the bag I brought them home in. Pretty much like-new, and they measure true.
> 
> $30 shipped*--fully appropriate tradly pleats, I'd be surprised if these didn't become your favorite pair this summer. Only $22 shipped.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Still have these, but now I seriously need the space for my own wardrobe. These are now offered individually for *only $45 shipped*. The two special orders are truly uncommon and have all the details including throat latches that remove to inside the lapel when not in use. Tweeds like this don't come along often.

_(The leather-buttoned tweed has been claimed!)_



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Took a day trip with my aunt and uncle to Hilton Head today and bagged this lot of four beautiful vintage Brooks Brothers tweeds--two of them special orders with matching trousers! I'm tempted to take the trousers because they're close enough, but thought it would be a shame to separate them. So there you have it--one lot, major score.
> 
> The dates on the special orders are pictured, 10-1-73 and 1-8-76. I suspected for a minute that the "346" had matching trousers too, but I looked and looked to no avail; either they were bought out of them or it was my imagination. Everything is in excellent condition.
> 
> The jackets measure:
> Sh--18 1/2"
> Sl--25"
> Ch ptp--22 1/2"
> L boc--30 1/2"
> (the leather buttoned one I measured L--32", Sh--19"---in keeping with the more sporting style)
> 
> Trousers:
> W--17"
> L--30"
> 
> $240 shipped for the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this nice navy Huntington 3/2, 3 patch, single hook vent undarted blazer which looked perfect at the store. I didn't notice the small hole 4" below the bottom button until I got home, still, it's unlikely to get noticed.
> 
> Asking $25 shipped*-->now this tradly blazer for only $16 shipped.*
> 
> Marked 43R.
> W--23"
> Sl--25"
> Sh--20"
> L--30"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I resized all these pictures, but they are still coming out HUGE on my monitor, my apologies.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

One more tonight, but a good one.

*Cuffed Tropical Wool Tartan Slacks 32/(32 or 34, check measurements)*

There is no label to identify these, but they are obviously beautifully tailored with some great extra details. Check the front pockets for an example--there is also a locker loop across the back seam of the waistband. I would guess that Winston Tailors, of the former Chipp legacy, is one of the few, or only, tailors who still make slacks like this. These look new and unworn, though I doubt they are very newly made.

Only $25 shipped.

Measurements: waist barely over 32", outseam 42", inseam 31"


----------



## TheWGP

THANK YOU for sorting out thumbnails! :icon_cheers:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Since most of these are quoted I wasn't able to turn then all into thumbnails, but I only have occasional access to a proper computer right now and the phone doesn't allow me to resize or do thumbnails. That will be rectified shortly however. Thanks for your patience everyone.


----------



## TheWGP

A couple of finds... and four pairs of shoes from my personal collection that are being shown the door! All have been appropriately cared for with AE premium polish or paste wax for the shells, and shoe trees have always been used. Note: shoe trees are not included, but can be if we work something out!

All prices include shipping CONUS, will ship elsewhere just PM me for actual cost quote. Payment is via Paypal. I ship out with Priority Mail tracking provided to you, usually within MINUTES of your payment!

Any questions? PM me. Want to make an offer, especially for trades? PM me. All (but one!) photos below are thumbnails, click through to see more detail!

1) Viyella Made in England with Royal Warrant tag plaid longsleeve shirt - sized 43/17 - this would be roughly an XL. P2P is 26ish. Just $30.











2) Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack suit! Only partly lined jacket, unlined flat front pants with tradly 2" cuffs, lightweight summer fabric! It's navy with white chalkstripe, but this is a GREAT suit to wear in the summer. Tagged 45R, measures true. P2P 23.5", sleeves 25.5 + 3" to let out, shoulders 19, length measured from bottom of collar is 33. Pants measure waist 40, + 3" to let, inseam 29" + 2" cuffs + 1.5" to let. Just $69.



3)Allen Edmonds Randolph #8 Shell Cordovan loafers size 11D. These have been worn about four or five times by me, and have never been paste-wax-polished - Mac Method used religiously! Still on the original soles/heels and are in good shape. No flaws with the shoes whatsoever. Great shoes, fit nicely, but I find myself wearing my LHS more, so out they go! Would be interested in trades for other shells size 11D/11Eish.
These retail for $575, but I'm letting them go for just $195 to reflect the limited wear and depreciation from new!


4)Alden 603 black calfskin tassel loafers size 11D. Same deal - they fit great, these were my first pair of Aldens! Cared for with black premium polish, no issues, good shape. Just $70, significantly less than what I paid!



5) Allen Edmonds Melrose walnut loafers in 11E - worn about four times, but soles are in great shape. Purchased brand new from the AE shoebank as seconds, I could never find the flaw. Great patina on these, look for yourself! These come with the original box! Just $60.



6) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoes in merlot, size 11EEE. Bought these used, they've had a new half-sole put on. There is a scratch on the tip of one of the shoes, see pictures. Would probably fill in pretty nicely with paste wax, but I'd rather post this honestly and let you take care of it however you like. Great shoes that have served me well, but it's time to move on! Just $50 shipped.


----------



## Jovan

*Just a reminder to everyone of the original thread intent...*



Joe Tradly said:


> Come one, come all Trads:
> 
> Welcome to the Unofficial Ask Andy About Trad Informal Thrift Store Exchange thread.
> 
> Here's how it works. Post a reply to this thread if you are interested in informally being a part of the exchange, that is, you occasionally stop by thrift stores, are willing to buy Trad items to exchange with Trad brethren, and you are willing to wear thrift store finds.
> 
> In your post, tell us your "measurements" and what items you might be looking for. At any time, you can edit your post to alter a size (yes, we all do gain and sometimes lose weight), or change what you're looking for. Some participants may wish to post pictures of items they've found. Please, if you do this, pull the pictures down when the deal's been made.
> 
> Deals should be made by private message only, and we will operate under the honor system. Since thrift store items tend to be cheap, you won't be out tons of cash, but it's easier if we all agree to agree up front. You set the price, but try not to gouge your fellow Trad. We can agree to do this because those of us who have been to a thrift store have all felt the abject pain of finding the perfect sack tweed in a 38L. Well, someone's bound to be a 38L around here.
> 
> Finally: I think this lives on the Trad Forum because I believe we need to limit ourselves to truly Trad items, or the profoundly exceptional non-trad items (a darted odd seersucker jacket with embroidered lobsters, for instance). Sack suits especially are so hard to come by that when we find them in vintage shops and in good condition, we need to share them with each other.
> 
> Now, I have Golden Fleece three-piece sack suit that I need to measure and take some photos of...just you wait until you see this beauty.
> 
> PM me if you think I need to edit this post in anyway.
> 
> Thanks gents,
> JB


... so, with that, I remind everyone to keep their prices fair and limit your offerings to Trad or somewhat-Trad items.

The original post also reminds me: Anyone think about posting their measurements and what they're looking for again? Not that I have anything against the type of selling going on now, but a small return to that would be nice.


----------



## TheWGP

Wanting to know what was in my post to prompt that? Everything I posted has been on this thread before without comment, sometimes very recently, and my price quotes are taken from this thread itself.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing prompted it, I just wanted to remind everyone who frequents this thread what it's all about.


----------



## TheWGP

That's probably a good idea, the timing just made me a little overly self-conscious I guess! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CMDC

In the spirit of posting measurements and wants--I'm a 39/40R looking for madras or other warmer weather jackets. 10.5D shoe looking for ptbs in burgundy or brown.

Please don't tell my wife I posted this.


----------



## TheWGP

Bringing these back from the past because my buyer fell through for the shells AND the polo.



TheWGP said:


> Found a few nice items yesterday and thought I'd throw them up here. All prices include shipping in the Continental 48 States. Shipping elsewhere is no problem, PM me to discuss details. Payment is via PayPal - personal (gift) is appreciated but not required.
> 
> 1) First, the star of the show - vintage Hanover shell cordovan plain toe bluchers! Marked L.B. Sheppard Signatures on the heel pads, that's a hallmark of the very best Hanovers. These do have some wear to the tops of the heels on the uppers, it appears someone didn't know what a shoehorn was.  Nevertheless, the damage is nowhere near as extensive as some I've seen, and should be a relatively easy repair. Alternatively, these would make a great kicking-around shoe with style that'll wear like a tank! Size 7D. A great pair of shoes! Asking JUST $69 FOR SHELL CORDOVAN shipped in CONUS! Apologies for the big pic, but I wanted to show off :icon_smile_big: See clickable thumbnails immediately below! >>>>*NOW $49! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lacoste by Izod vintage polo shirt. "Grand Patron" made in Japan! This is purple, and is tagged Grand Patron (XL) but probably fits like a smaller XL or even an L. Measures 20.5 pit to pit, length 28. Nice and long, not like the newer "wide and short" Lacoste polos! Asking $18 shipped in CONUS!*>>>> NOW $15 SHIPPED!*
> 
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - Thompson. These are a grey color BB calls "Dark Taupe." Tagged 38/30 BUT MEASURE 39/29.5! There's maybe 1" to let in the waist. 1.5 inch cuffs, plus 1 inch turned up in the pant legs - so they're easily droppable if you're so inclined. Asking $19 shipped in CONUS!*>>> NOW $14 shipped!*


----------



## rabidawg

Good afternoon, gentlemen. I thought I'd broadcast a relatively specific plea for a summer suit ~40S. Either a light grey solid or (subtle) glen plaid in tropical wool would be fantastic. Navy or khaki poplin would be great. I'd consider something in seersucker, but I really need a less casual suit than that for a few summer weddings.

Requirements: flat front pants, center vent, and natural or very lightly padded shoulder.

Bonus points: 3/2 sack.

Desired jacket measurements:
Ch: 21"
Sh: 18"
Length BOC: 28.5-29"

Desired pant measurements:
W: 34"
L: Anything over 28" will do just fine

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Langrock of Princeton Uber-trad herringbone topcoat! Size 7 Bean Maine Boots and 11D AE shoes!*

These have appeared before---now they're appearing again, with lower prices, all of which *INCLUDE shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation!

As always, offers are welcome--although I'm unlikely to go lower on the Langrock; I'm really posting this to give another chap a chance to enjoy it, since I have so many coats already, and will probably keep it if it's not claimed at $45 shipped! 

*Please PM with interest!*

*Langrock of Princeton charcoal herringbone topcoat.*

It doesn't get much more trad. than this--a lovely herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton!

This passes the pinch test, and so I believe that it's canvassed. (I'd be shocked if it wasn't!) It's also half-lined, has a hook vent, and lapped seams. Its two bottom exterior pockets are lined in tan suede. This is a lovely coat, BUT it has two flaws: (1) There is some wear to the top of the change pocket located inside one of the exterior suede-lined pockets, and (2) There is a small snag hole on the front at one side--shown. This could be a simple repair, though, and so is not an insurmountable obstacle.

Given these flaws, though, I'm asking just $45 boxed and shipped in CONUS for this lovely piece of tradness!

This is tagged a 40L and runs true to size:

*MEASUREMENTS:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.25)
Length (BOC): 43.5
Shoulder (across back): 19.5

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale047.jpg/ https://img179.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale048.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale052.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale054.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale056.jpg/

Flaws:

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale055.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale049.jpg/

I have some shoes to pass on as part of my moving sale...

All shoes have been very well cared for; apart from the Bean boots, all have been tree'd and polished.

I'll be happy to include a basic pair of shoe trees with each pair of shoes for an additional $15!

*2) 11D AE Park Avenue*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) 11D AE Stockbridge *

These shoes are superbly confortable--if you do a lot of walking these are for you! In absolutely excellent condition--I have three pairs of these, and these were rarely work. 
*
Asking $40
*

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale041.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale042.jpg/

*4) Size 7 LL Bean Main Hunting Boot.*

In (conservatively) Good/Very Good condition. For the smaller trad.!

*Asking $30*

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale043.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale044.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale045.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale046.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris tweeds, including a 3/2 Harris sack! Now with lower prices! Give these good homes, please!*

More reposts--and more price drops! Offers are *very* welcome on these Harris tweeds... which start from $18, and don't go that much higher! 

Coming tomorrow--a couple of 3/2 sacks (c.40R?) in excellent condition, including a lovely silk/linen blend! Details to come...

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome. Offers are welcome, too, especially for more than one jacket!

All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL vintage Harris Tweed.*

This is a serious tweed; it has a beautifully dense weave, and has a gorgeous colourway of dark, dark tan base with ginger and ochre vertical stripes. This is a Harris the way they were supposed to be made--and used to be all the time! It's in excellent condition, with only very minor patina to the original leather (rather than "leather-style") buttons. I believe that it's canvassed (it passes the pinch test), and it's certainly half-lined with lapped seams. If this were longer I'd keep it! It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $39*

I believe that this is c. 40R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1.5)
Length: 30 7/8
Shoulder: 19

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale001.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale003.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale004.jpg/

*2) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed*

A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very nice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.

*Asking $32*

Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale016.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale017.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale019.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale018.jpg/

*3) Frugalman's herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is another lovely tweed, from the West Coast trad. store Frugalman's. This is a classic steel blue Harris herringbone with vertical striping. It's half lined and has a single vent. Unfortuantely, it has some damage to the lining (NOT the tweed), which would need to be patched--but it's certainly wearable as it is. Given this, though, I'm

*Asking a very low $18*

I believe that this is a 42/44R/L, but please check measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale011.jpg/ https://img295.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale015.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale012.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale014.jpg/

*4) Double-breasted Blackwatch blazer.*

This is a serious oddity--and there's something very, very appealing about it for that reason! It's a double-breasted Blackwatch blazer which appears to ahve been custom made in Delhi. It's fully lined and unvented, and in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it seems to be wool--I'd be shocked if it wasn't. Padded and roped shoulders. Not a very trad. cut, but a great fabric and pattern.... This would be a superb winter party jacket! And, let's face it, you're not likely to see something like this again!

Given its odd appeal, this is a steal at *$45*... and is something i might just end up keeping! 

No size tag, but seems to be a 40L:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 31

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

*5) Beautiful dark brown flecked herringbone 3/2 sack*

This is just gorgeous, but I have to admit that it's just a bit too small for me. My pictures really don't do this justice; it's a gorgeous, classic dark brown herringbone flecked with spots of heathery green, gorse yellow, and pumpkin organe--a classic, beautiful, Harris! It was made in the USA, is half-lined, and has a single vent. It's also a classic 3/2 sack, with lapped seams! This is in excellent condition.

This is an steal at *just $30*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 17 9/16

https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed013.jpg/

Showing flecking; the first picture is closer in colour, but my pictures are awful--this is a rich, dark brown tweed:

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed019.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed020.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed021.jpg/


----------



## frosejr

I am always looking for the stuff in my signature. I especially could use a couple of suits in 52 long.


----------



## Bernie Zack

. . . and with that:

suit/sportcoat:
chest: 24
shoulders: 19.5 to 21
sleeve: 25.5
length: regular
pants: 38-40 waist, 32inseam
generally, a 46R

shoes: 10.5D
shirt: 17 34/35

Thanks to all who offer great trad "stuff."


----------



## cazoo

*Brooks Brothers Seersucker Jacket 38R New Without Tags*

Brooks Brothers Seersucker jacket
Size 38R
Blue
Cotton
New Without Tags. Never worn and has not been altered. 
2 Button
Darted
Half Canvas
Center Vent
"Madison" fit

Condition is perfect. Comes from non smoking household. I purchased this a few years ago from their online store but realized seersucker wasn't really for me. I am asking $65 or Best Offer. Please PM me. Thanks for looking.

I believe it's the same one that is on their website.

https://img146.imageshack.us/i/img1257t.jpg/
https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img1251vt.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> A couple of finds... and four pairs of shoes from my personal collection that are being shown the door! All have been appropriately cared for with AE premium polish or paste wax for the shells, and shoe trees have always been used. Note: shoe trees are not included, but can be if we work something out!
> 
> All prices include shipping CONUS, will ship elsewhere just PM me for actual cost quote. Payment is via Paypal. I ship out with Priority Mail tracking provided to you, usually within MINUTES of your payment!
> 
> Any questions? PM me. Want to make an offer, especially for trades? PM me. All (but one!) photos below are thumbnails, click through to see more detail!
> 
> 1) Viyella Made in England with Royal Warrant tag plaid longsleeve shirt - sized 43/17 - this would be roughly an XL. P2P is 26ish. Just $30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack suit! Only partly lined jacket, unlined flat front pants with tradly 2" cuffs, lightweight summer fabric! It's navy with white chalkstripe, but this is a GREAT suit to wear in the summer. Tagged 45R, measures true. P2P 23.5", sleeves 25.5 + 3" to let out, shoulders 19, length measured from bottom of collar is 33. Pants measure waist 40, + 3" to let, inseam 29" + 2" cuffs + 1.5" to let. Just $69.
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Allen Edmonds Randolph #8 Shell Cordovan loafers size 11D. These have been worn about four or five times by me, and have never been paste-wax-polished - Mac Method used religiously! Still on the original soles/heels and are in good shape. No flaws with the shoes whatsoever. Great shoes, fit nicely, but I find myself wearing my LHS more, so out they go! Would be interested in trades for other shells size 11D/11Eish.
> These retail for $575, but I'm letting them go for just $195 to reflect the limited wear and depreciation from new!
> 
> 
> 4)Alden 603 black calfskin tassel loafers size 11D. Same deal - they fit great, these were my first pair of Aldens! Cared for with black premium polish, no issues, good shape. Just $70, significantly less than what I paid!
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Allen Edmonds Melrose walnut loafers in 11E - worn about four times, but soles are in great shape. Purchased brand new from the AE shoebank as seconds, I could never find the flaw. Great patina on these, look for yourself! These come with the original box! Just $60.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoes in merlot, size 11EEE. Bought these used, they've had a new half-sole put on. There is a scratch on the tip of one of the shoes, see pictures. Would probably fill in pretty nicely with paste wax, but I'd rather post this honestly and let you take care of it however you like. Great shoes that have served me well, but it's time to move on! Just $50 shipped.


the shells look good


----------



## swb120

Hey TweedyDon/James (and others, where applicable) - is there any way that you could put your thumbnails of the same item side by side (i.e. a space between them in the html), rather than on top of each other (i.e. a hard return or 
after each photo). It would make the page much easier to navigate and scroll through. Just a thought - thanks!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Another great belt.

*Orvis English Bridle Leather Belt, 36*

This one is no longer offer in Orvis's catalog, but belts crafted of bridle leather tanned by the English tannery of J&E Sedgwick & Co currently sell for $98 to $130. Features a handsome equestrian brass buckle and is 100% new and never worn.

$40 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

swb120 said:


> Hey TweedyDon/James (and others, where applicable) - is there any way that you could put your thumbnails of the same item side by side (i.e. a space between them in the html), rather than on top of each other (i.e. a hard return or
> after each photo). It would make the page much easier to navigate and scroll through. Just a thought - thanks!


Certainly--and many thanks for teaching me how to do this; it makes for a _much_ neater post!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The above posted belts as thumbnails, $18:

*Vtg Made in England Banana Republic Jute Surcingle, 34*



*Coach Natural Linen Surcingle, 30*



*Brand New Tan Nubuck Belt, 36*


----------



## TweedyDon

*48 Barbour Border, BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sacks--silk/linen (?), wool/cashmere (?)*

*More items from my moving sale!*

As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size 48 Barbour Border*

I've had this coat for about a decade, and it shows its wear! I was going to keep this, but when I tried it on last night it was far too large for me, even as a dog-walking coat, and it's a shame to have a Barbour Border go unused in my closet... so it's here very, very cheaply so that it can be used for the next few years!

It does have multiple rips and tears, which I've shown. The major one is on the back; I started to repair this using Barbour wax cotton and thread, but put this to one side when I started to shrink out of this. It could be readily home-repaired, though, and I'll include the materials to do this. I'll also include some Barbour repair materials for the other needed repairs.

Owing to the condition of this coat, I'm just asking $*40, OR OFFER*, to find it a new home!

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*Showing major tears:*

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*Showing two tears in lining:*

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*Showing major tear on back:*

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*Tear, with repair material folded over to show what needs to be done still:*

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*2) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?*

This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented.

*Asking a very low $50!*

No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length (BOC): 30
Shoulder (back): 19

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*3) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--cashmere and wool?*

This is another beautiful jacket in IMMACULATE condition! Again, as far as I know this is unworn. It has no maker's name or fabric content--it's from the same maker as its brother, above--but I suspect that it's a wool/cashmere blend. I thought at first it was lambswool, but it's much hardier and yet softer than a pure lambswool cloth. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe it's canvassed. It's certainly fully lined and single vented.

*Asking a low $50!*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Madras shirts and #1 stripe ties!*

More from my moving sale!

As always, prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. As always, offers welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) XL (17 -- 17.5) Madras shirts.*

These are beautiful Indian Madras shirts; Madras as it should be! I'm dismayed to find that I've shrunk out of them as they were among my favourites--and, because of this, they received *very* little wear. They're both in excellent condition, and very nicely cut, with full tails.

Asking *$18 each, or $32 the pai*r--which really is an absolute steal!

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrastiesv.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrastiesg.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*2) Classic Brooks Bros. #1 stripe ties*

The classic BB #1 stripe! The gold and black is a Brooks Brothers Makers tie, the black and salmon is a Resilio tie. The Resilio has some very minor memory in the knot area.

The Brooks is now claimed; asking *$12* for the Resilio.

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrastiesa.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Another price drop.

Asking *$10 *each or any two for *$15* OBO. These are all 3 3/4" in width.



ArtVandalay said:


> *Assorted Brooks Brothers Ties*
> 
> The first and fourth ties are Brooks Brothers Makers. The two in the middle are Brooks Brothers Basics.
> 
> One tie for *$15* shipped. All four shipped for *$50*.


----------



## dmbfrisb

I have one pair of Bill'k Khakis Lightweight Cotton Poplin M3's (Plain Front, Slim Fit) in Stone, size 40 unhemmed. Brand new with tags. I have to return them since they don't fit. If anyone wants to save me the trouble, I'll ship them to you for $50 provided it's paid via Paypal personal (gift) w/ no message in the body. Just PM me, they'll be available until this weekend. Pictures available upon request, but we all know what they look like...


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on remaining ties!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> More victims of my moving to a new house closet clearing!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS; please add $1 to your total for shipping to Canada, and $3 to your total for shipping to the UK. I'll get quotes for other destinations.
> 
> Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition!
> 
> *Please note, too, that the Langrock tie is FREE!* :teach:
> 
> *Group 1--Knit ties:*
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed033.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed038.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 1. Very dark navy Cottonknit by Rooster. *Claimed*
> 2. Very dark navy, 100% wool. Made in the USA. *Claimed*
> 3. Rich dark brown. 100% wool. Made in the USA. $*12*
> 
> *Group 2--Wool/silk cravat*
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed028.jpg/
> 
> A lovely wool/silk cravat; please note that the colours are darker and richer than shown here.
> 
> In Very Good condition; *asking $10*
> 
> *Group 3--Wool tartans and silks!*
> 
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed048.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) A suitably tradly skinny tartan tie. *$10*
> 2) Skinny New England tartan tie, Made in Nova Scotia. *$10*
> 3) Lovely Simpnson's of London tie. Made in England. *$12*
> 4) Burberry Argle and Sutherland tie. Some memory at the knot area. Measures 3 7/8" at widest point. Asking *$12*
> 5) Langrock of Princeton tie. Acceptable condition only; this has a small and hard to find spot on the blade. But, because of this, this is *FREE* with another tie!


----------



## Reptilicus

This is a Pair of B.B. Pearl & Co Cap toe Bluchers with commando lug sole. U.S. Size 9D. These shoes have exactly 8 hours of wear on them. They come in their original shoe box with original shoe bags. $100 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> *1) T.M. Lewin St George's cufflinks in box.*
> 
> I have a pair of links from *T.M. Lewin of Jermyn Stree*t to pass on. These show the St george's CRoss of England, and come in their original box.
> 
> Asking *$27 shipped in CONUS*, or offer. (Last price drop on these!)
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/cufflinks010.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *2) Tradly charcoal topcoat*
> 
> This is a lovely and utterly trad. topcoat! It has all of the trad. desiderata--lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hook vent, 3/2 sack build, full lining, and I believe it's canvassed--it easily passes the pinch test! Made for the trad. (and now defunct) men's stores Jank Lang clothiers; this is a lovely dark charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do it justice at all. Apart from some loose stitching by the top of the hook vent in the inside, this is in Excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> (I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see measurements.)
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 18
> Length (BOC): 42
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats006.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats008.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats011.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats015.jpg/
> 
> *3) Size M J. Crew Field jacket*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) Unused Smythson wallet*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) Unused T.M. Lewin metal collar stays.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) BEAUTIFUL vintage Harris Tweed.*
> 
> This is a serious tweed; it has a beautifully dense weave, and has a gorgeous colourway of dark, dark tan base with ginger and ochre vertical stripes. This is a Harris the way they were supposed to be made--and sued to be all the time! It's in excellent condition, with only very minor patina to the original leather (rather than "leather-style") buttons. I believe that it's canvassed (it passes the pinch test), and it's certainly half-lined with lapped seams. If this were longer I'd keep it! It was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Now Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this is c. 40R, but please see measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1.5)
> Length: 30 7/8
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> *7) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed*
> 
> A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very nice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.
> 
> *Now Asking $30*
> 
> Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale016.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale017.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale018.jpg/
> 
> *8) Frugalman's herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed, thank you!*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25 5/8
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> *9) Double-breasted Blackwatch blazer.*
> 
> This is a serious oddity--and there's something very, very appealing about it for that reason! It's a double-breasted Blackwatch blazer which appears to ahve been custom made in Delhi. It's fully lined and unvented, and in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it seems to be wool--I'd be shocked if it wasn't. Padded and roped shoulders. Not a very trad. cut, but a great fabric and pattern.... This would be a superb winter party jacket! And, let's face it, you're not likely to see something like this again!
> 
> Given its odd appeal, this is a steal at *$40*... and is something i might just end up keeping!  (This is the final price drop!)
> 
> No size tag, but seems to be a 40L:
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 27 1/4
> Shoulder: 17 5/8
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img571.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Reptilicus said:


> This is a Pair of B.B. Pearl & Co Cap toe Bluchers with commando lug sole. Size 9D. These shoes have exactly 8 hours of wear on them. They come in their original shoe box with original shoe bags. $100 shipped CONUS.


Great wet weather shoes for a steal of a price.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Tennis motif canvas belt (no brand markings)
Tagged size: 38
Wear mark at first hole, but in very nice overall condition. Brass hardware.
$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

Markdown on Cole-Haan belt: Now $15 delivered!


AlanC said:


> *Cole-Haan* surcingle belt with genuine lizard ends, solid brass hardware
> Tagged size: 32
> 
> $17 delivered, Paypal personal.


----------



## Reptilicus

Sold Pending Payment


Reptilicus said:


> This is a Pair of B.B. Pearl & Co Cap toe Bluchers with commando lug sole. U.S. Size 9D. These shoes have exactly 8 hours of wear on them. They come in their original shoe box with original shoe bags. $100 shipped CONUS.


 Sold Pending payment


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Orvis bridle leather belt sold, thank you!

I have another Coach linen surcingle, tan size 36, with moderate buckle wear on the tip. Will post pictures later when I get a chance. Also, $18. In fact, I may just post a consolidated reply later with all belts that I've got.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Another great belt.
> 
> *Orvis English Bridle Leather Belt, 36*
> 
> This one is no longer offer in Orvis's catalog, but belts crafted of bridle leather tanned by the English tannery of J&E Sedgwick & Co currently sell for $98 to $130. Features a handsome equestrian brass buckle and is 100% new and never worn.


----------



## TheWGP

A couple of items sold and drops! PM with interest! I have a new batch of items coming up, including another 3/2 sack suit and a pair of Alden for BB shell PTB's in 12C suitable for 11/11.5... so let's get these out the door!



TheWGP said:


> A couple of finds... and four pairs of shoes from my personal collection that are being shown the door! All have been appropriately cared for with AE premium polish or paste wax for the shells, and shoe trees have always been used. Note: shoe trees are not included, but can be if we work something out!
> 
> All prices include shipping CONUS, will ship elsewhere just PM me for actual cost quote. Payment is via Paypal. I ship out with Priority Mail tracking provided to you, usually within MINUTES of your payment!
> 
> Any questions? PM me. Want to make an offer, especially for trades? PM me. All (but one!) photos below are thumbnails, click through to see more detail!
> 
> 1) Viyella Made in England with Royal Warrant tag plaid longsleeve shirt - sized 43/17 - this would be roughly an XL. P2P is 26ish. Just $30.>>>$25 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack suit! Only partly lined jacket, unlined flat front pants with tradly 2" cuffs, lightweight summer fabric! It's navy with white chalkstripe, but this is a GREAT suit to wear in the summer. Tagged 45R, measures true. P2P 23.5", sleeves 25.5 + 3" to let out, shoulders 19, length measured from bottom of collar is 33. Pants measure waist 40, + 3" to let, inseam 29" + 2" cuffs + 1.5" to let. Just $69.>>>$59 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Allen Edmonds Randolph #8 Shell Cordovan loafers size 11D. SOLD
> 
> 4)Alden 603 black calfskin tassel loafers size 11D. SOLD
> 
> 5) Allen Edmonds Melrose walnut loafers in 11E - worn about four times, but soles are in great shape. Purchased brand new from the AE shoebank as seconds, I could never find the flaw. Great patina on these, look for yourself! These come with the original box! Just $60.>>>$49 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoes in merlot, size 11EEE. Bought these used, they've had a new half-sole put on. There is a scratch on the tip of one of the shoes, see pictures. Would probably fill in pretty nicely with paste wax, but I'd rather post this honestly and let you take care of it however you like. Great shoes that have served me well, but it's time to move on! Just $50 shipped.>>>$39 shipped for AE Park Avenues!


----------



## allan

^^ re TheWGP's merlot AEs with the scratch:

I have the exact shoes (in a smaller size :icon_smile_big and mine had a scratch on the toe too. Take it from me, one good coat of AE's merlot polish and you'll never see the scratch on this one.


----------



## Reptilicus

Ralph Lauren Pocket T Shirts. Excellent condition, very little wear and only a couple of launderings. Neck tags have been removed due to scratchiness. Mens size Medium. Colors Navy, Black, Red. $13 Shipped CONUS. All 3 for $30 shipped.


----------



## rangerset

Hello, 

I am interested in thrift store mens clothing, designer labels such as: Nautica, Ralph Lauren, Kenneth Cole, Ermenegildo Zegna, and other European and Itailan designers. I like egyptian cotton, and merino wool. I am interested in Safari jackets, shirts, leather bags, or satchels, etc.

I am a size 40 R suit with a 34" waist, neck is 16, sleeve length 34-35". medium to large for shirts and sweaters.

Looking forward to trades.

cheers,

Rangerset


----------



## Pentheos

rangerset said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in thrift store mens clothing, designer labels such as: Nautica, Ralph Lauren, Kenneth Cole, Ermenegildo Zegna, and other European and Itailan designers. I like egyptian cotton, and merino wool. I am interested in Safari jackets, shirts, leather bags, or satchels, etc.
> 
> I am a size 40 R suit with a 34" waist, neck is 16, sleeve length 34-35". medium to large for shirts and sweaters.
> 
> Looking forward to trades.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Rangerset


Should I even bother?

This is the Trad thrift exchange, i.e., "trad" items, such as Brooks Brothers, J Press, repp ties, LWBs, etc. Although some of what Ralph Lauren produces falls into this category, the other makers you mention don't.


----------



## rangerset

ArtVandalay said:


> Another price drop.
> 
> Asking *$10 *each or any two for *$15* OBO. These are all 3 3/4" in width.


hello Art,
i am interested in the gold and blue tie, is it now $10.00 shipped?
regards,
rangerset
rangerset


----------



## Ekphrastic

Hey there, folks. Please help me tweed myself! 

The ideal jacket would measure:

Chest: 21" PTP
Length (BOC): 31"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25"

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drop!



TweedyDon said:


> More from my moving sale!
> 
> As always, prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. As always, offers welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) XL (17 -- 17.5) Madras shirts.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Classic Brooks Bros. #1 stripe ties*
> 
> The classic BB #1 stripe! The gold and black is a Brooks Brothers Makers tie, the black and salmon is a Resilio tie. The Resilio has some very minor memory in the knot area.
> 
> The Brooks is now claimed; asking *now $11* for the Resilio. *This tie measures 3 3/8" at the widest part of the blade, and 56" long.*
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrastiesa.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

*Please note that the Langrock tie is FREE! *

*Please PM with interest*!



TweedyDon said:


> More victims of my moving to a new house closet clearing!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS; please add $1 to your total for shipping to Canada, and $3 to your total for shipping to the UK. I'll get quotes for other destinations.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition!
> 
> *Please note, too, that the Langrock tie is FREE!* :teach:
> 
> *Group 1--Knit ties:*
> 
> *All claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *Group 2--Wool/silk cravat*
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed028.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> A lovely wool/silk cravat; please note that the colours are darker and richer than shown here.
> 
> In Very Good condition; *asking $11*
> 
> *Group 3--Wool tartans and silks!*
> 
> https://img152.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed044.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed046.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed048.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) A suitably tradly skinny tartan tie. *$10*
> 2) Skinny New England tartan tie, Made in Nova Scotia. *$10*
> 3) Lovely Simpson's of London tie. Made in England. *$11*
> 4) Burberry Argle and Sutherland tie. Some memory at the knot area. Measures 3 7/8" at widest point. Asking *$12*
> 5) Langrock of Princeton tie. Acceptable condition only; this has a small and hard to find spot on the blade. But, because of this, this is *FREE* with another tie!


----------



## JCrewfan

*Ralph Lauren Polo sersucker sport coat*

I thought I would offer this jacket again, given that warmer weather is upon us.



JCrewfan said:


> Blue RL Polo 100% cotton 3/2 seersucker sport coat. Purchased from Dillard's last year. Worn once. Tagged 40R. *Sold*.
> 
> Chest 41"
> Shoulder 18.25"
> Waist 39.5"
> Sleeves 24" (1.5" to let out)
> Length 30" (from bottom of collar)


----------



## cipofan

Hi All,


Looking for 3/2 sack suits 44L/46L and sack 32/2 odd jackets any color (except navy blazer) same size.

Thanks


----------



## JCrewfan

Thought I would also re-list two sport coats and offer a third, even though they are currently out of season.



JCrewfan said:


> Charcoal herringbone Tweed sport coat w/ elbow patches. Tailored in Ireland by Crescent. Two-button front with two buttons on each sleeve. Plastic buttons. $25 shipped.
> 
> Chest 40"
> Shoulder 17.5"
> Waist 38.5"
> Sleeves 25" (1.5" to let out)
> Length 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Chaps by RL (made in USA) 100% Camel hair (woven in Scotland) sport coat. Brown leather-wrapped buttons: two in front; four on sleeves. $25 shipped.
> 
> Chest 39"
> Shoulder 17"
> Waist 38"
> Sleeves 24.5" (1.5" to let out)
> Length 30"


I also have a 38R three-button J. Crew charcoal herringbone Yorkshire Tweed (by Moon). *Sold*. Excellent condition. Measurements are as followed:

Chest 40.5"
Shoulders 18.5"
Waist 18.5"
Sleeves 25" (1.5" to let out)
Length (BOC) 30.5"


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Summer closet-clearing sale!*

*SUMMER CLOSET-CLEARING SALE!*

I've just done a little bit of closet clearing, and I have the following items for sale. All are in excellent condition--no stains, snags, rips, tears, &c.

1) Jos. A. Bank blue & white seersucker pants: 100% cotton; size W 34, L 34; cuffed; pleated. Just $15 shipped in CONUS.

2) Brooks Brothers 346 short-sleeved button-down: 100% cotton; orange, red, blue; size L. Just $15 shipped in CONUS.

3) Brooks Brothers navy sweater vest: must be 100% cotton; size XL. Just $20 shipped in CONUS.

4) Vintage Brooks Brothers green sweater vest: 100% cotton; tag reads size XL, but fits more like an M or small L. Just $20 shipped in CONUS.

Interest? Questions? Send me a PM!:icon_smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

Two pair of Allen Edmonds.

One is a pair of unworn Mansfield black kiltie, tassel loafers in size 8.5 D. They show very minor shop wear to the soles, but have never been worn.

The second is a very lightly used pair of Cameron full strap penny loafers, size 9 C. These have probably been worn less than a handful of times and are in excellent condition inside and outside.

I'm asking $85 each shipped CONUS, $160 if you could use both.

*MORE MANSFIELD PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/6gaeman3jx
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aeman1.jpg/

*MORE CAMERON PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9eaecam2jx
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/aecam.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Items! Incl. Barbour., Unworn 3/2 sacks, Field coats, BB OCBD, more!*

*Price drops on the remaining items!* The jackets and coat in the post above are also all still available--please do make offers!

*As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and offers are very, very welcome on everything!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) $30 OR OFFER Size 48 Barbour Border*

I've had this coat for about a decade, and it shows its wear! I was going to keep this, but when I tried it on last night it was far too large for me, even as a dog-walking coat, and it's a shame to have a Barbour Border go unused in my closet... so it's here very, very cheaply so that it can be used for the next few years!

It does have multiple rips and tears, which I've shown. The major one is on the back; I started to repair this using Barbour wax cotton and thread, but put this to one side when I started to shrink out of this. It could be readily home-repaired, though, and I'll include the materials to do this. I'll also include some Barbour repair materials for the other needed repairs.

Owing to the condition of this coat, I'm just asking *$30 OR OFFER*, to find it a new home!
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Showing major tears:

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Showing two tears in lining:

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Showing major tear on back:

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Tear, with repair material folded over to show what needs to be done still:
https://img99.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*2) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?*

This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented. 

*Asking a very low $45!*

No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length (BOC): 30
Shoulder (back): 19
https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*3) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--cashmere and wool?*

This is another beautiful jacket in IMMACULATE condition! Again, as far as I know this is unworn. It has no maker's name or fabric content--it's from the same maker as its brother, above--but I suspect that it's a wool/cashmere blend. I thought at first it was lambswool, but it's much hardier and yet softer than a pure lambswool cloth. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe it's canvassed. It's certainly fully lined and single vented. 

*Asking a low $45!*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img10.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*1) XL LL Bean Field jacket.*

This is a beautifully sturdy jacket, which I wore perhaps once or twice at most before my weight loss. It's Made in Canada of beautifully sturdy cotton, and is fully lined in plaid cotton, too. (The underside of the collar is lined in the same material as the body of the jacket.) It's a size men's XL R, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $30*

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale022.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale023.jpg/https://img99.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale021.jpg/

*2) Size L LL Bean goosedown vest. *
This is a size L Tall, and is in excellent condition. It's also a trad. classic, especially in blue! It's nylon, filled with goosedown. This is incredibly lightweight and very, very warm. It folds up into its own carrying pouch, which, when unfolded, becomes an interior pocket. (It's attached to the vest itself.) 

*Asking just $22*

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale074.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale075.jpg/https://img693.imageshack.us/i/beangoosevest001.jpg/

*1) Reversible Field jacket*

This is a terrific jacket! It's fully reversible, being able to turn from a Navy to a Nantucket Red jacket quickly and easily. And unlike a lot of reversible jackets, this one is packed with features, all of which appear on both sides: it has football reinforcements under the arms, handwarmer pockets, chest pockets, and a corduroy collar. It also has a full-length game pocket on (each) back.

There is no maker or fabric content listed, but this is clearly sturdy cotton duck. This really is a great three-season Field jacket!

It's in Very Good condition; there are a couple of minor marks on the front of the navy side(shown), and it's missing a couple of buttons used to close the pockets on the navy side. There are NO rips, snags, or tears.

There's no size listed, so please go by measurements. This seems to be around a M or L, or a 40 or 42 R, depending on how loosely you like your outerwear to fit.

*Asking just $30*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (although please note that the sleeves are longed than this indicates, owing to the cut; they measure 21" from armpit to cuff.)
Length (BOC): 29 7/8
Shoulder; 19 9/16
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed023.jpg/https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed025.jpg/https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed024.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed026.jpg/

*Showing front pockets and underarm reinforcement:*
https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed027.jpg/

*2) Willis and Geiger shirt*

This is a great shirt, from the venerable firm of Willis & Gieger. It's reinforced at the collar and the cuffs, and has elbow patches! Like most W&G products, this will last for years. It's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*
Chest: 26
Sleeve: 24.5

*Asking $21 shipped in CONUS*

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto056.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/giliberto057.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/giliberto059.jpg/

*1) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 (or 16 in regular sizing)* 
This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.
Chest: 24.5
Sleeve: 24.5

*Asking $13*

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing019.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/

Button down tab collar:
https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/

TB buttons:
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/

*2) Maus and Hoffman shirt. Size L.*

Made in Switzerland for Maus and Hoffman, this is another great shirt! It has its original collar stays, and is in excellent condition. 
Chest: 24.5
Sleeve: 24.5

*Asking $13*
https://img534.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing014.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing012.jpg/

*3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*

I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back. 

*Asking $22*

*Measurements:*
Chest: 25.75"
Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
Length (BOC): 24

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/

*2) Made in USA 17.5/34 Brooks Brothers OCBD*

This is a lovely Spring/Summer shirt, fresh from the cleaners. It has a very faint laundry stamp on the inside of the button placket at the very bottom, which can't of course be seen unless you're looking for it. This was Made in the USA--a Brooks rarity now!

*Asking $17*

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities001.jpg/

(The tag kept curling up, hence the key!)
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/tradniceities006.jpg/

*4) Lord & Taylor white/cream cashmere scarf*

This is lovely! Made in Germany, it's lovely soft cashmere. It measures 11.25" by 51.5", plus 3" fringe each end. HOWEVER, it does have a very small mothhole near one end (shown) so 

*Asking just $16*

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/scarves003.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/scarves004.jpg/

Same hole, different side:
https://img201.imageshack.us/i/scarves005.jpg/
https://imageshack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

Please--please!--take all five remaining ties for *$18, shipped in CONUS*! Lowered individual prices shown.

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> More victims of my moving to a new house closet clearing!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS; please add $1 to your total for shipping to Canada, and $3 to your total for shipping to the UK. I'll get quotes for other destinations.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition!
> 
> *Please note, too, that the Langrock tie is FREE!* :teach:
> 
> *Group 2--Wool/silk cravat*
> 
> A lovely wool/silk cravat; please note that the colours are darker and richer than shown here.
> 
> In Very Good condition; *asking $11*
> 
> *Group 3--Wool tartans and silks!*
> 
> https://img152.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed044.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed046.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed048.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) A suitably tradly skinny tartan tie. *$10*
> 2) Skinny New England tartan tie, Made in Nova Scotia. *$10*
> 3) Lovely Simpson's of London tie. Made in England. *$10*
> 4) Burberry Argle and Sutherland tie. Some memory at the knot area. Measures 3 7/8" at widest point. Asking *$11*
> 5) Langrock of Princeton tie. Acceptable condition only; this has a small and hard to find spot on the blade. But, because of this, this is *FREE* with another tie!


----------



## jfkemd

last try before this goes into storage...
harris tweed coat---price further reduced $25 shipped
spouting whale tie has been claimed.



jfkemd said:


> harris tweed sack and a couple of ties
> 
> the coat is from Towncraft
> 3/2 sack with a hooked vent
> very natural shoulders
> 2 buttons on the sleeves
> 
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> length from bottom of the collar: 29.75
> sleeves: 24
> 
> overall a nice casual sports coat
> $35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ties speak for themselves
> the plaid tie is virgin wool from Pendleton
> while the emblematic with spouting whales is from Hampton Hall NY--not sure of the fabric on this one
> would like $12 shipped each on it
> $20 if you decide to take both


----------



## Caesars0331

*Brooks Brothers Blazer Buttons*

Set of BB blazer buttons (3 up front and 2 per sleeve). 
$20 -shipped-


----------



## jfkemd

Southwick sports coat in like new if not new condition
pockets are still sewn together.
unfortunately not a sack, but nice nonetheless.

measurements:
shoulders: 20
length from the bottom of the collar: 31.5
armpits: 22
sleeves: 25

$45 shipped CONUS only


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-patch 3/2 Navy Hopsack Blazer, 39R*

This item has _nothing_ in common with the distressed, tweensploitation, mall-trend outlet scourge most are familiar with. A&F was once a gentleman's outfitter that carried quality traditional gear with an emphasis on sporting pursuits. 
Maybe someone with more knowledge could chime in with their speculations on who could have manufactured this beauty, but it is a quality U.S. made blazer with all the trad essentials: 3 roll 2, natural shoulders, 2 button sleeves, lapped seams, hook vent, and is half-lined with a substantial floating canvas. I would date it early to mid 1960's, and--aside from three very minor pulls unlikely ever to get noticed--it's in excellent condition.

$45 shipped.

Measurements: 18" shoulders, 29.5" length boc, 23" sleeves, 21.5" chest ptp.










*Coach Tan Natural Linen Surcingle, 36*

Shows some moderate wear. *Sold, thanks!*


----------



## dshell

Please someone buy that beautiful southwick sports coat. If it weren't 2 sizes to large, I'd be all over it...


----------



## AlanC

*NWT Bills Khakis* Chamois Cloth M2 shorts
Tagged Size: 36
Retail price: $115
I assume these were part of the Bills Limited Edition program at some point.

These can be yours for $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal personal.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Allen Edmonds Walton, 11D*

No cuts, scratches, or scuffs. Some of the stitching is frayed, which a quick pass with a lighter should rectify, and the piping on the collar of the left shoe is split at the heel. There is probably 50% wear left on the soles and about 20% on the heel caps. I would consider these a good candidate pair for recrafting down the road.

$40 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Bean Boots and the AE Stockbridges have now been claimed; the Langrock is still available.



TweedyDon said:


> These have appeared before---now they're appearing again, with lower prices, all of which *INCLUDE shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation!
> 
> As always, offers are welcome--although I'm unlikely to go lower on the Langrock; I'm really posting this to give another chap a chance to enjoy it, since I have so many coats already, and will probably keep it if it's not claimed at $45 shipped!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *Langrock of Princeton charcoal herringbone topcoat.*
> 
> It doesn't get much more trad. than this--a lovely herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton!
> 
> This passes the pinch test, and so I believe that it's canvassed. (I'd be shocked if it wasn't!) It's also half-lined, has a hook vent, and lapped seams. Its two bottom exterior pockets are lined in tan suede. This is a lovely coat, BUT it has two flaws: (1) There is some wear to the top of the change pocket located inside one of the exterior suede-lined pockets, and (2) There is a small snag hole on the front at one side--shown. This could be a simple repair, though, and so is not an insurmountable obstacle.
> 
> Given these flaws, though, I'm asking just $45 boxed and shipped in CONUS for this lovely piece of tradness!
> 
> This is tagged a 40L and runs true to size:
> 
> *MEASUREMENTS:*
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 (+2.25)
> Length (BOC): 43.5
> Shoulder (across back): 19.5
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale047.jpg/ https://img179.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale048.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale052.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale054.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale056.jpg/
> 
> Flaws:
> 
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale055.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale049.jpg/
> 
> I have some shoes to pass on as part of my moving sale...
> 
> All shoes have been very well cared for; apart from the Bean boots, all have been tree'd and polished.
> 
> I'll be happy to include a basic pair of shoe trees with each pair of shoes for an additional $15!
> 
> *2) 11D AE Park Avenue*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) 11D AE Stockbridge *
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Size 7 LL Bean Main Hunting Boot.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Three belts sized 38, two Dooney & Bourke and a Coach.*

Dooney & Bourke has given itself over to high quality women's fashion handbags and a smattering of accessories, but they started in the mid-seventies making surcingle belts and sturdy bags and cases for men. I ran across five obviously belonging to this gent, but these were the best and had acceptable wear. The first looks to have been worn once, maybe twice or three times, but you'd have to be pretty good to tell it. All measure precisely, 38" to the center catch.

*Dooney & Bourke Wool Navy/Green Stripe*

$26 shipped. 
















*Dooney & Bourke Wool Tan/Navy Stripe*

$16 shipped. 
















*Coach Pebble Grain Leather Surcingle w/braided edges*

Shows faint buckle memory, but could pass for new.

$24 shipped. 
















All three for $50. 









Just for interest's sake I also picked up these from the same cache:

A seal skin and two lizards


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Shoes for sale in the Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-longwings-Hanover-PTBs&p=1100599#post1100599
> 
> Brown shell AE Hinsdales, 9D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 shell Alden tassels, 11E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan scotch grain Florsheim longwings, 10.5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See SALES forum thread for details.


Price drops: AEs $225, Aldens $215, Florsheims $80. Hanovers are sold.


----------



## LeicaLad

Sigh. I sure wish those AE shells were my size...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Brookstretch "346" 2pc Sack Suit, 39 extra long*

There is no size listed, but my best guess is what I posted. 
This is an old-line, or quality, "346" and it's in right nice shape. The only wear showing is a bare spot on the left cuff point. 
Everything a Brooks sack should be, for the long and lean trad.

$65 shipped.

Shoulder 18", length boc 31", sleeve 25", chest ptp 21.5"

Waist 34", outseam 43.5", inseam 32.5"(uncuffed)


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and more price drops below!

*And, yes, I am selling a Barbour Border--albeit a battered one!--for $29, shipped! *



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on the remaining items!* The jackets and coat in the post above are also all still available--please do make offers!
> 
> *As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and offers are very, very welcome on everything!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) $30 OR OFFER Size 48 Barbour Border*
> 
> I've had this coat for about a decade, and it shows its wear! I was going to keep this, but when I tried it on last night it was far too large for me, even as a dog-walking coat, and it's a shame to have a Barbour Border go unused in my closet... so it's here very, very cheaply so that it can be used for the next few years!
> 
> It does have multiple rips and tears, which I've shown. The major one is on the back; I started to repair this using Barbour wax cotton and thread, but put this to one side when I started to shrink out of this. It could be readily home-repaired, though, and I'll include the materials to do this. I'll also include some Barbour repair materials for the other needed repairs.
> 
> Owing to the condition of this coat, I'm just asking *$29 OR OFFER*, to find it a new home!
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Showing major tears:
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Showing two tears in lining:
> 
> https://img248.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Showing major tear on back:
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Tear, with repair material folded over to show what needs to be done still:
> https://img99.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?*
> 
> This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented.
> 
> *Asking a very low $45!*
> 
> No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Length (BOC): 30
> Shoulder (back): 19
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> *3) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--cashmere and wool?*
> 
> This is another beautiful jacket in IMMACULATE condition! Again, as far as I know this is unworn. It has no maker's name or fabric content--it's from the same maker as its brother, above--but I suspect that it's a wool/cashmere blend. I thought at first it was lambswool, but it's much hardier and yet softer than a pure lambswool cloth. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe it's canvassed. It's certainly fully lined and single vented.
> 
> *Asking a low $45!*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img10.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> *1) XL LL Bean Field jacket.*
> 
> This is a beautifully sturdy jacket, which I wore perhaps once or twice at most before my weight loss. It's Made in Canada of beautifully sturdy cotton, and is fully lined in plaid cotton, too. (The underside of the collar is lined in the same material as the body of the jacket.) It's a size men's XL R, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $28*
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale022.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale023.jpg/https://img99.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale021.jpg/
> 
> *2) Size L LL Bean goosedown vest. *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *1) Reversible Field jacket*
> 
> This is a terrific jacket! It's fully reversible, being able to turn from a Navy to a Nantucket Red jacket quickly and easily. And unlike a lot of reversible jackets, this one is packed with features, all of which appear on both sides: it has football reinforcements under the arms, handwarmer pockets, chest pockets, and a corduroy collar. It also has a full-length game pocket on (each) back.
> 
> There is no maker or fabric content listed, but this is clearly sturdy cotton duck. This really is a great three-season Field jacket!
> 
> It's in Very Good condition; there are a couple of minor marks on the front of the navy side(shown), and it's missing a couple of buttons used to close the pockets on the navy side. There are NO rips, snags, or tears.
> 
> There's no size listed, so please go by measurements. This seems to be around a M or L, or a 40 or 42 R, depending on how loosely you like your outerwear to fit.
> 
> *Asking just $27*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (although please note that the sleeves are longed than this indicates, owing to the cut; they measure 21" from armpit to cuff.)
> Length (BOC): 29 7/8
> Shoulder; 19 9/16
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed023.jpg/https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed025.jpg/https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed024.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed026.jpg/
> 
> *Showing front pockets and underarm reinforcement:*
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed027.jpg/
> 
> *2) Willis and Geiger shirt*
> 
> This is a great shirt, from the venerable firm of Willis & Gieger. It's reinforced at the collar and the cuffs, and has elbow patches! Like most W&G products, this will last for years. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 26
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto056.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/giliberto057.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/giliberto059.jpg/
> 
> *1) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 (or 16 in regular sizing)*
> This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.
> Chest: 24.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> *Asking $13*
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing019.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/
> 
> Button down tab collar:
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/
> 
> TB buttons:
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/
> 
> *2) Maus and Hoffman shirt. Size L.*
> 
> Claimed!
> *
> *3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*
> 
> I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.
> 
> *Asking $21*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 25.75"
> Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
> Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
> Length (BOC): 24
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/
> 
> *2) Made in USA 17.5/34 Brooks Brothers OCBD*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) Lord & Taylor white/cream cashmere scarf*
> 
> Claimed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Whopping great silver-plate (?) hip flask!*

This obviously isn't clothing-unless you're a very dedicated drinker, and consider a flask everyday wear!--but it might be of interest to someone here, especially at this price!

Another victim of my moving! I bought this from an antique shop in Camden Passage, London, some years ago, and used it infrequently. So, it's time for it to find a new and appreciative home!

*Since I'd very much like to find this a new home soon, lower offers are very welcome!*! 

It's a VERY large flask--this isn't the usual dinky silver or silver-plate flask that's readily available. (I believe that this is silver-plate, rather than sterling--hence the low price!) This measures a whopping *7 1/2" long (the body of the flask ONLY--this doesn't include the protruding cap!) by 4 1/4" wide, and is roughly 3/4" deep*. It has some patina from age, and a few dings and dents, and there's a circular wear patch on the back. (All shown!) The hinge is very nice and tight, and it's water- (or whisky-!) tight.

Overall, then, this is in Very Good condition, and a bargain at *$40 OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/iaandflask007.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/iaandflask009.jpg/ https://img101.imageshack.us/i/iaandflask011.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/iaandflask012.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Four Trad Grails! Langrock of Princeton 3/2 sacks. All in immaculate condition!*

My theological knowledge might not be especially extensive, but I was under the impression that there was only one Grail. But that clearly isn't right, as I have four to pass on today.... and _another_ set on their way later! (Tho' no more Langrocks--the others will be 3/2 madras sacks from Corbin, cashmere jackets from Saks and Barneys, and a weird GTH jacket featuring golfers all over it, which will be Free!)

These are ALL 3/2 sacks by the uber-trad and now defunct (and even _that's_ trad!) Langrock of Princeton. They're all in absolutely immaculate condition, and come equipped with the full range of trad. desiderata--canvassing, hook vents, lapped seams, 2-button cuffs, lovely lapel rolls, the works! Some evern have handwork.... I think that they're the top-of-the-line jackets for this top-of-the-line clothier!

These are priced to move quickly (and to heed Joe Tradly's admonition in the original post of this thread!) but, even so, as always, offers are very welcome, especially if you'd like two or more. And, realy, if these would work for you, you really should gram 'em up--I rarely see Langrock items, and very, very rarely see these top-shelf items, and never before in this condition.

So, here they are!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*And, as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Note on measurements*: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar, and all shoulder measurements are seam to seam across the back. The sleeve measurements in paranetheses indicate the maximum that can be taken down, although please note that 1/2" less would be better, as the maximum would require basting in additional material--not difficult, but harder than a normal lenthening.

*1) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tartan sack.*

This is a gorgeous, subtle tartan--perfect for everyday wear, or as a seasonal jacket for Very Special Occasions. The pattern matching is wonderful. I believe that this is canvassed (it definitely passes the pinch test), and is in absolutely superb condition. It is half-lined with a single vent, has two-button cuffs, and lapped seams. It's in superb condition.

*Asking $60.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/langrocks002.jpg/https://img408.imageshack.us/i/langrocks008.jpg/https://img208.imageshack.us/i/langrocks007.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/langrocks005.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/langrocks006.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/langrocks004.jpg/

*2) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 puppytooth sack in forest green/reddish brown with a cream base.*

*Claimed!* (With the indulgence of the mods I'll leave the pictures up, as pictures of Langrock items might have interest to people here.)

This is a gorgeously soft, three-season tweed, which, like the tartan, is in immaculate condition. It's a very subtle 3/2 sack, half-lined, with a hook vent and lapped seams. It also has a beautifully natural shoulder. This jacket is absolutely beautiful--I love its colouring! It appears to be fully canvassed, and I'd be shocked if it wasn't--it was either bespoke or (more likely for Langrock) made to measure... in February 1974! This is shocking, as this coat is so immaculate it could have been bought yesterday. A real testament to the quality of Langrock's clothing--and what taking good care of it can acheive.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 29 1/4
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/langrocks009.jpg/https://img6.imageshack.us/i/langrocks011.jpg/https://img156.imageshack.us/i/langrocks010.jpg/https://img265.imageshack.us/i/langrocks013.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/langrocks012.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/langrocks014.jpg/

*3) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 puppytooth sack in dark red/black with a cream base.*

Like its brother, above, this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. It's a 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and lapped seams. It's half-lined in contrasting claret, with this lining being repeated under the flaps and in the interior of the two front pockets. It has a single vent, and passes the pinch test for canvassing with flying colours. (Of course!) Again, this is in absolutely immaculate condition.

*Asking $60*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/langrocks015.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/langrocks017.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/langrocks016.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/langrocks018.jpg/https://img190.imageshack.us/i/langrocks019.jpg/https://img215.imageshack.us/i/langrocks020.jpg/

*4) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 sack hopsack summer blazer.*

*Claimed!* (With the indulgence of the mods I'll leave the pictures up, as pictures of Langrock items might have interest to people here.)

This was Made in Sweden for Langrock; there's no fabric content listed but it seems to be hopsack. Again, this has two button cuffs, a VERY obvious single hook vent, and passes the pinch test for canvassing. And, of course, this is in immaculate condition. It's also half-lined with a quarter-moon curve in the back area. A lovely jacket!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+ 2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder 17 3/4

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/langrocks021.jpg/https://img31.imageshack.us/i/langrocks023.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/langrocks024.jpg/https://img215.imageshack.us/i/langrocks022.jpg/https://img192.imageshack.us/i/langrocks025.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 36-40: 3/2 Madras sack, Cashmere blazers by Saks and Barneys--and a FREE GTH jacket!*

There aren't as Grail-like as the Langrocks I posted earlier, but they're all lovely jackets (especially the Corbin madras and the Saks cashmere), and, of course, (with the exception of the GTH blazer) they're all in immaculate condition

Measurements are taken in the standard way, as outlined in my post above. And, as always, all prices include Priority boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery cofnirmation!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Offers are always very welcome!*

*1) Corbin 3/2 Madras sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is a beautiful 3/2 madras sack by the trad. maker Corbin in (unusual for Madras) absolutely immaculate condition. This is half-lined with a two button cuff, is canvassed, and has a hook vent. A lovely, lovely trad. jacket!

*Asking $45*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2 
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/langrocks026.jpg/https://img297.imageshack.us/i/langrocks028.jpg/https://img84.imageshack.us/i/langrocks027.jpg/https://img132.imageshack.us/i/langrocks029.jpg/

*2) Navy cashmere blazer by Saks Fifth Avenue*

*Claimed!*

*3) Cashmere blazer for Barneys of New York by LeBow Clothes*

*Claimed!*

*4) FREE GTH golfer jacket!*

This is perfect for a trad. golfer who just wants a jacket no-on else has, and doesn't mind telling everyone else to GTH if they don't like it!

This is *NOT NOT NOT a cheap joke jacket*; this was made for the now-defunct Cove Shop for Men in Palm Beach, which catered to wealthy wintering trads. This jacket is wool, and, I believe, fully canvassed (it passes the pinch test) is fully lined with a vibrant custom lining, and has a single vent. It's in VERY GOOD condition, EXCEPT that it has two very, very small snag holes on the front (shown). These are very hard to find owing to the business of the pattern, and could easily be repaired by darning or reweaving. (I'd suggest the former--these are very small holes and the repairs wouldn't be noticeable at all, and this could only be worn casually, anyway.) But, because of this, this is

*FREE* with another jacket--or *$20 shipped on its own*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/4
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/langrocks044.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/langrocks045.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/langrocks046.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/langrocks049.jpg/https://img35.imageshack.us/i/langrocks048.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pink and Green

Love to see some pics of these Tweedy, particularly as I am a 40R.


----------



## Pentheos

Pink and Green said:


> Love to see some pics of these Tweedy, particularly as I am a 40R.


All are great, esp. #2 & #3, and I'd be on them in a flash if I weren't a 48L.


----------



## C. Sharp

If that golf jacket is in a wool challis I would say it is a bargain. If you could ever source the material,which is almost imposable to do, it would be well over $20 a yard.


----------



## TweedyDon

C. Sharp said:


> If that golf jacket is in a wool challis I would say it is a bargain. If you could ever source the material,which is almost imposable to do, it would be well over $20 a yard.


Thanks, C. Sharp! I believe that this is wool challis, although it is only marked as "wool". In either case, a bargain at $20--and even more of a bargain with another jacket!


----------



## C. Sharp

I think it challis. There should be a happy golfer on this site. Free or 20.00 it is a great deal. I am also glad to see people appreciating Langrock again.


TweedyDon said:


> Thanks, C. Sharp! I believe that this is wool challis, although it is only marked as "wool". In either case, a bargain at $20--and even more of a bargain with another jacket!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

More indisputable evidence to the tradly origins of Abercrombie & Fitch.

*Handwoven Indian Madras Half-Sleeve Shirt, L*

Shell buttons and 3-button collar. Great condition. Vintage A&F.

*Sold! (payment pending)*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

This is a handsome number:

*Southwick Double Breasted Suit w/Peaked Lapels, 40 or 42R*

Men's Quality Shop, known also as Lesser's, was one of the top gentleman's stores in Savannah--but it has been closed for over 25 years! So here you have a genuine vintage Southwick DB suit that just needs a press, since it was stored, apparently, with the left lapel peak folded down. It is a lightweight tropical wool with, of course, lapped seams and a center vent. The jacket is side-panelled, half lined, and canvassed; the trousers are plain-front and uncuffed, and the suit overall is in excellent condition. No marked size, and it appears the pants have been taken in an inch at the waist, so I'm guessing a more fitted 42 with the drop six, but could work for a 40.

$80 shipped.

Measurements: 
shoulder 18", length boc 30", sleeves 24.5", chest ptp 22"
waist 35", outseam 42", inseam 30.5


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I figure it's time for me to find homes for these. I've been hanging on to them for months, but since none of then fit me and there's been a recent thread devoted to the subject, I thought I'd do better to let y'all at 'em.

*Dobbs Olive Homburg, 7 1/2*

I got this and some others one day at the Salvation Army; they are new old stock from the above mentioned Lesser's Mens Quality Shop. Don't ask me how they ended up there like that after so many years, but at least one had the price sticker still inside the brim--$55, in early 1980's money! They had broken down and thrown away the boxes they came in, and I can't tell you how long I begged to get them but for all that was just as persistently denied. 
This one shows no sign of having been worn, but the size tag has mysteriously been partially removed and there is a humidity stain behind one of the vent holes in the lining. Even if we assume from these features that perhaps it's been on a head, it must be regarded as in fantastic condition for what one must admit is it's age. 
What is visible on the size tag is a 7 and a 1, which from trying it on I assume to be 1/2. It measures 8" by 6.5" inside the brim, is 5" tall with a 1.5" brim

*Claimed!*

























*Stetson Sovereign, 7 1/4*

This one's got the price sticker, and the years were less friendly to it. Looks absolutely beautiful but for a few moths that happened to nibble a bit at the nap, but it is minor and only on top where you'd never see, and it looks only like fallen nap anyway.

7 3/4" by 6.5" inside the brim, 4 3/4" tall with a 1.5" brim.

$18 shipped. 









































*Dobbs Tweed Trilby, 7 1/4*

One moth hole that is pretty inconspicuous even with the brim worn up, snapped you'd never know, and the band shows a little dry cracking.

7 7/8" by 6 3/8" inside the brim, 5" tall with a 1" brim.

$18 shipped.


----------



## tsaltzma

JCrewfan said:


> I also have a 38R three-button J. Crew charcoal herringbone Yorkshire Tweed (by Moon). *Sold*. Excellent condition. Measurements are as followed:
> 
> Chest 40.5"
> Shoulders 18.5"
> Waist 18.5"
> Sleeves 25" (1.5" to let out)
> Length (BOC) 30.5"


AHHH!!!! I missed it.


----------



## borace

^ that is a good looking tweed.


----------



## jfkemd

Amherst college tie
I am not sure of the type of fabric on this one.
$15 shipped
Conus only.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Gentleman George, you're obviously selling some nice stuff, but you might consider using smaller pictures. 

I can't see the hat for the tweed.


----------



## AlanC

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Dobbs Olive Homburg, 7 1/2*
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b49d8c54.jpg


Just an FYI, but this isn't a homburg, just a stingy brimmed fedora. The front brim should snap down if you want it to. This actually makes it a more versatile hat.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on reversible Field Jacket!*

Price drop on the Field jacket!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Reversible Field jacket*

This is a terrific jacket! It's fully reversible, being able to turn from a Navy to a Nantucket Red jacket quickly and easily. And unlike a lot of reversible jackets, this one is packed with features, all of which appear on both sides: it has football reinforcements under the arms, handwarmer pockets, chest pockets, and a corduroy collar. It also has a full-length game pocket on (each) back.

There is no maker or fabric content listed, but this is clearly sturdy cotton duck. This really is a great three-season Field jacket!

It's in Very Good condition; there are a couple of minor marks on the front of the navy side(shown), and it's missing a couple of buttons used to close the pockets on the navy side. There are NO rips, snags, or tears.

There's no size listed, so please go by measurements. This seems to be around a M or L, or a 40 or 42 R, depending on how loosely you like your outerwear to fit.

*Asking just $30*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (although please note that the sleeves are longed than this indicates, owing to the cut; they measure 21" from armpit to cuff.)
Length (BOC): 29 7/8
Shoulder; 19 9/16

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed023.jpg/https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed025.jpg/https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed024.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed026.jpg/

*Showing front pockets and underarm reinforcement:*

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed027.jpg/


----------



## dport86

ALDEN Modified V-TIPs, Black Shell Cordovan 8D (fits 8.5D) Interest Check:

these were factory seconds from Shoemart that shipped wrong size. I wore them once before thinking to double check the size--d'oh!. 

Would be in the $250 range. Comes with Shoemart box but can throw in Alden bags. Photos happily provided or posted if there's interest.

Profit from my stupidity. Don't buy the corrected grain Prada knock-offs, buy the shell Alden originals for less!


----------



## AlanC

If you're interested in more than one item let me know. We can probably work out a deal.

*Robert Talbott* white dress shirt
Made in USA
Tagged size: 16.5 x 34
Name on bottom of interior placket for laundry purposes
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










*Robert Talbott* bengal stripe dress shirt
Made in USA
Tagged size: 16 x 34
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










*Brooks Brothers* khakis
36 x 30 (tagged 32" inseam, but have been hemmed)
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*SOLD* (2) *Brooks Brothers* white OCBDs
Made in USA
16 x 33
$25 for the pair delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4686/img0809eo.jpg

*Polo RL* polo shirt
Tagged size: M
$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## Pink and Green

AlanC, I pray I am not too late. I have sent you a PM about the two white BB shirts. Been looking for these forever!

Thanks!


----------



## Chico

If anyone is a 44L listen up:

UPDATE: SORRY but it's been CLAIMED

Beecroft and Bull closed their original location about a mile away from my house. So my local thrift store landed some of the stuff they couldn't sell during their closeout. It all went quick, but my local thrift still has over two months later a Corbin, dark, solid charcoal 3/2 sack suit with tags still on it. It keeps getting marked down and yesterday it was still there. I'd just like to see such a great deal go to somebody who could use it.


----------



## closerlook

*ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN WINGTIP BOOTS*

Hello all,
This is a pair of Alden shell cordovan wingtip boots. Color 8. size 6E.

Worn about 15 times, give or take.

Offers welcome!

follow this link: https://img6.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=photo1sz.jpg

pm with interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now just $22 shipped! Cotton made in the USA A2 jacket--great for Summer!*

*Made in the USA Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*

I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.

*Asking $22 shipped in CONUS*

*Please PM with interest or offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25.75"
Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 18"
Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
Length (BOC): 24

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/

Patina:

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/


----------



## borace

AlanC said:


> https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4686/img0809eo.jpg
> 
> *Polo RL* polo shirt
> Tagged size: M
> $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


Hey Alan,
Is there any chance of posting the pit-to-pit and length measurements?

Thanks B


----------



## AlanC

borace said:


> Hey Alan,
> Is there any chance of posting the pit-to-pit and length measurements?


P2P: 23"
Length from bottom of collar: ~30"


----------



## AlanC

Grab bag of odds and ends. All great stuff, hasn't moved. Put it in your closet instead of in my (too) big pile.

Any item *$12/each*--any two items $22--CONUS, Paypal Personal. Combine multiple items, we'll work out a deal!

*Bullock & Jones* linen shirt
Size: Large
Steal this from me!

*Brooks Brothers* polo shirt
Tagged: M (fits like a Large)

SOLD *Ben Silver* tie
https://img63.imageshack.us/img63/4374/img0530d.jpg

SOLD *Mountain Khakis* shorts
Size: 36

SOLD *Eddie Bauer* Patch Madras shirt
Size: Large

SOLD *Brooks Brothers* pink OCBD
16.5 x 32
https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8420/img0322r.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly ties!*

*NB: If you're looking here, and interested in ties--AlanC has a Ben Silver for $12, above!*

More from my moving sale!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; please add $1 for Canada, and $3 for the UK. *Offers are welcome*, especially on two or more ties.

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*NB: The Burberry, the Simpson, and the Resilio have been listed before; they appear here with price drops on each. *

*Group 1--Made in England silks*

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts003.jpg/ https://img99.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts004.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Hardy Amies. $12
2) Hardy Amies. $12
3) Simpson's of Piccadilly. $11
4) Burberry Argyle and Sutherland regimental. Claimed--thank you!

*Group 2--Various*

This first picture is awful; the colours are much richer than this shows, with #3 being a lovely tobacco brown. See the second picture for more accurate colouring!

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts005.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts007.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts006.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Polo fly fishing emblematic. Silk. Very good condition--some very minor rumpling from storage. $12
2) Resilio regimental. $10
3) Pomeroy's 75/25 rayon/linen. *Original price $8.50 (c.1965!)* My price? STILL $8.50--_*shipped*_! 
4) Rooster tartan square-end tie. No fabric listed, but certainly wool. $12


----------



## TheWGP

Trying to get these moved out - PM me with any interest! Nibbles but no bites... looking to change that!



TheWGP said:


> A couple of finds... and four pairs of shoes from my personal collection that are being shown the door! All have been appropriately cared for with AE premium polish or paste wax for the shells, and shoe trees have always been used. Note: shoe trees are not included, but can be if we work something out!
> 
> All prices include shipping CONUS, will ship elsewhere just PM me for actual cost quote. Payment is via Paypal. I ship out with Priority Mail tracking provided to you, usually within MINUTES of your payment!
> 
> Any questions? PM me. Want to make an offer, especially for trades? PM me. All (but one!) photos below are thumbnails, click through to see more detail!
> 
> 1) Viyella Made in England with Royal Warrant tag plaid longsleeve shirt - sized 43/17 - this would be roughly an XL. P2P is 26ish. Just $30.>>>$25 shipped!>>>$20 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack suit! Only partly lined jacket, unlined flat front pants with tradly 2" cuffs, lightweight summer fabric! It's navy with white chalkstripe, but this is a GREAT suit to wear in the summer. Tagged 45R, measures true. P2P 23.5", sleeves 25.5 + 3" to let out, shoulders 19, length measured from bottom of collar is 33. Pants measure waist 40, + 3" to let, inseam 29" + 2" cuffs + 1.5" to let. Just $69.>>>$59 shipped!>>>$49 shipped for a great summer suit!
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Allen Edmonds Randolph #8 Shell Cordovan loafers size 11D. SOLD
> 4)Alden 603 black calfskin tassel loafers size 11D. SOLD
> 
> 5) Allen Edmonds Melrose walnut loafers in 11E - worn about four times, but soles are in great shape. Purchased brand new from the AE shoebank as seconds, I could never find the flaw. Great patina on these, look for yourself! These come with the original box! Just $60.>>>$49 shipped!>>>$39 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoes in merlot, size 11EEE. Bought these used, they've had a new half-sole put on. There is a scratch on the tip of one of the shoes, see pictures. Would probably fill in pretty nicely with paste wax, but I'd rather post this honestly and let you take care of it however you like. Great shoes that have served me well, but it's time to move on! Just $50 shipped.>>>$39 shipped for AE Park Avenues!>>>$35 - already losing money, just want to move these! Would probably work for a normal 11D-E or so - the #5 last runs narrow!


----------



## Reptilicus

Clarks Driving Mocs, Size 9D, Too wide for me, only a couple of wearings (never sockless). Absolutely clean, in exceptional condition. $20 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Nordstroms JWN Pleated, Cuffed Cotton/Tencel Trousers 34W 32I*

These are a 55/45 Cotton/Tencel (made from tree bark) trouser. Due to my size changing there is only 1 wearing on these pants. They have a very soft hand and silky feel. They are a great summer weight pant. $25 shipped.


----------



## wereed

I am needing many ties as I begin my new job in July. I am looking for regimental stripes or simple patterns. Please email me at [email protected] if you have anything. Thanks!

wereed


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drops--offers welcome!

Please PM with interest!



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on the remaining items!* The jackets and coat in the post above are also all still available--please do make offers!
> 
> *As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and offers are very, very welcome on everything!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) $29 OR OFFER Size 48 Barbour Border*
> 
> I've had this coat for about a decade, and it shows its wear! I was going to keep this, but when I tried it on last night it was far too large for me, even as a dog-walking coat, and it's a shame to have a Barbour Border go unused in my closet... so it's here very, very cheaply so that it can be used for the next few years!
> 
> It does have multiple rips and tears, which I've shown. The major one is on the back; I started to repair this using Barbour wax cotton and thread, but put this to one side when I started to shrink out of this. It could be readily home-repaired, though, and I'll include the materials to do this. I'll also include some Barbour repair materials for the other needed repairs.
> 
> Owing to the condition of this coat, I'm just asking *$29 OR OFFER*, to find it a new home!
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Showing major tears:
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Showing two tears in lining:
> 
> https://img248.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Showing major tear on back:
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> Tear, with repair material folded over to show what needs to be done still:
> https://img99.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?*
> 
> This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented.
> 
> *Asking a very low $40!*
> 
> No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Length (BOC): 30
> Shoulder (back): 19
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> *3) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--cashmere and wool?*
> 
> This is another beautiful jacket in IMMACULATE condition! Again, as far as I know this is unworn. It has no maker's name or fabric content--it's from the same maker as its brother, above--but I suspect that it's a wool/cashmere blend. I thought at first it was lambswool, but it's much hardier and yet softer than a pure lambswool cloth. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe it's canvassed. It's certainly fully lined and single vented.
> 
> *Asking a low $45!*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img10.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> *1) XL LL Bean Field jacket.*
> 
> This is a beautifully sturdy jacket, which I wore perhaps once or twice at most before my weight loss. It's Made in Canada of beautifully sturdy cotton, and is fully lined in plaid cotton, too. (The underside of the collar is lined in the same material as the body of the jacket.) It's a size men's XL R, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $27*
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale022.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale023.jpg/https://img99.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale021.jpg/
> 
> *2) Size L LL Bean goosedown vest. *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *1) Reversible Field jacket*
> 
> This is a terrific jacket! It's fully reversible, being able to turn from a Navy to a Nantucket Red jacket quickly and easily. And unlike a lot of reversible jackets, this one is packed with features, all of which appear on both sides: it has football reinforcements under the arms, handwarmer pockets, chest pockets, and a corduroy collar. It also has a full-length game pocket on (each) back.
> 
> There is no maker or fabric content listed, but this is clearly sturdy cotton duck. This really is a great three-season Field jacket!
> 
> It's in Very Good condition; there are a couple of minor marks on the front of the navy side(shown), and it's missing a couple of buttons used to close the pockets on the navy side. There are NO rips, snags, or tears.
> 
> There's no size listed, so please go by measurements. This seems to be around a M or L, or a 40 or 42 R, depending on how loosely you like your outerwear to fit.
> 
> *Asking just $26*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (although please note that the sleeves are longed than this indicates, owing to the cut; they measure 21" from armpit to cuff.)
> Length (BOC): 29 7/8
> Shoulder; 19 9/16
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed023.jpg/https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed025.jpg/https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed024.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed026.jpg/
> 
> *Showing front pockets and underarm reinforcement:*
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed027.jpg/
> 
> *2) Willis and Geiger shirt*
> 
> This is a great shirt, from the venerable firm of Willis & Gieger. It's reinforced at the collar and the cuffs, and has elbow patches! Like most W&G products, this will last for years. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 26
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped in CONUS*
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto056.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/giliberto057.jpg/https://img153.imageshack.us/i/giliberto059.jpg/
> 
> *1) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 (or 16 in regular sizing)*
> 
> This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.
> Chest: 24.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> *Asking $13*
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing019.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/
> 
> Button down tab collar:
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/
> 
> TB buttons:
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/
> 
> *2) Maus and Hoffman shirt. Size L.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *3) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*
> 
> I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back.
> 
> *Asking $22*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 25.75"
> Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
> Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
> Length (BOC): 24
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/
> 
> *2) Made in USA 17.5/34 Brooks Brothers OCBD*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) Lord & Taylor white/cream cashmere scarf*
> 
> Claimed!


----------



## CMC

*Ralph Lauren madras shorts waist 34*

OK, so the shorts I'm wearing where Harvard is using my ass to sell clothing...

https://www.ivy-style.com/putting-my-ass-on-the-line-to-save-harvard.html

... are now ridiculously big on me since moving to NY with all the pressure here to be thin.

Bought at the end of last summer, so only worn a handful of times. Well made with triple button closure and back strap. $79 new, I believe; asking $25 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

The thrift stores in central Washington are pretty desolate, but I did find this "fun" shirt this past week. Not as flamboyant as the original BB "fun" shirt, but a great one for summer.

Brooks Brothers "fun" gingham sport shirt. There are section of green gingham, blue gingham, and blue/green gingham. Made in USA. Light interlining in collar. 100% cotton.

Condition: Worn, but no apparent flaws. There is a whitish mark from a former dry cleaning sticker inside the collar (see large pic), but it is unseen when the shirt is worn.

Size: Large
Chest: 53
Sleeve: 34 (measured from bottom of collar to end of cuff)
Neck: 16.5

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/picture005ze.jpg/


----------



## Lancette

I am looking for a navy sack blazer, size 38. Also, a pair of old Gucci bit-loafers (a beat-up pair is fine), size 40.5 or 41 (US 8).

Thanks.


----------



## jfkemd

southwick sold.



jfkemd said:


> Southwick sports coat in like new if not new condition
> pockets are still sewn together.
> unfortunately not a sack, but nice nonetheless.
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 20
> length from the bottom of the collar: 31.5
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 25
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS only


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Wow. Wish I'd seen that before it sold. That's gorgeous.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Shoes for sale in the Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-longwings-Hanover-PTBs&p=1100599#post1100599
> 
> Brown shell AE Hinsdales, 9D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 shell Alden tassels, 11E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See SALES forum thread for details.


Price drops: AEs are $200, Aldens $180. Come on, folks! With these Aldens you can have an almost Mac-level shine right out of the box! The AEs are immaculate!


----------



## S. Kelly

WTS, a NWT Polo Ralph Lauren "RL WESTERN" shirt, size XXL. Light green with red/blue/yellow stripes. No pic at this time, can send a cell phone pic. $25 shipped USPS Priority.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> The AEs are immaculate!


I have a pair of the same AE loafers and think they're great. Style-wise they fall nicely between the casual lhs and the more formal full strap loafers. With their higher sides and heel cup the fit is very comfortable - certainly more comfortable than my two pair of AE loafers.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Two beautiful all supima cotton made in USA Brooks Brothers ocbds.

*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 15 1/2-34*

This gorgeous pink BB supima oxford is an older vintage with an unlined collar and is in excellent like-new condition, just a little rumpled from the bag.

Sold! Thanks.

*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 15 1/2-32*

Also in beautiful like-new condition, a light starch kept it crisp. A half neck size smaller and it would have been mine.

Sold! Thanks.

*Bills Khakis 11 Wale Corduroys M3, size 33*

Another one that was so close. I wear 31. 
These are also in excellent shape, and I haven't measured the inseam yet, but my guess is 31 or 32 with a good 3" to let out--and there is no wear line. PM for details.

Sold! Thanks.

*>>>*I still, mysteriously, have a pair of Bills Khakis M3 Driving Twills in stone size 37 if someone wants to inquire about them--they are almost $200 new.


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on the remaining jackets--you can now get a fully canvassed 3/2 sack Langrock jacket in immaculate condition shipped to you for around the cost of a tank of gas! 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Some useful background on Langrock (by Boyer) can be found here, courtesy of Ivy Style:
*
https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-la...mpus-shop.html



TweedyDon said:


> My theological knowledge might not be especially extensive, but I was under the impression that there was only one Grail. But that clearly isn't right, as I have four to pass on today.... and _another_ set on their way later! (Tho' no more Langrocks--the others will be 3/2 madras sacks from Corbin, cashmere jackets from Saks and Barneys, and a weird GTH jacket featuring golfers all over it, which will be Free!)
> 
> These are ALL 3/2 sacks by the uber-trad and now defunct (and even _that's_ trad!) Langrock of Princeton. They're all in absolutely immaculate condition, and come equipped with the full range of trad. desiderata--canvassing, hook vents, lapped seams, 2-button cuffs, lovely lapel rolls, the works! Some evern have handwork.... I think that they're the top-of-the-line jackets for this top-of-the-line clothier!
> 
> These are priced to move quickly (and to heed Joe Tradly's admonition in the original post of this thread!) but, even so, as always, offers are very welcome, especially if you'd like two or more. And, realy, if these would work for you, you really should gram 'em up--I rarely see Langrock items, and very, very rarely see these top-shelf items, and never before in this condition.
> 
> So, here they are!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *And, as always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Note on measurements*: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar, and all shoulder measurements are seam to seam across the back. The sleeve measurements in paranetheses indicate the maximum that can be taken down, although please note that 1/2" less would be better, as the maximum would require basting in additional material--not difficult, but harder than a normal lenthening.
> 
> *1) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tartan sack.*
> 
> This is a gorgeous, subtle tartan--perfect for everyday wear, or as a seasonal jacket for Very Special Occasions. The pattern matching is wonderful. I believe that this is canvassed (it definitely passes the pinch test), and is in absolutely superb condition. It is half-lined with a single vent, has two-button cuffs, and lapped seams. It's in superb condition.
> 
> *Asking $50*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 7/8
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 28 1/4
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/langrocks002.jpg/https://img408.imageshack.us/i/langrocks008.jpg/https://img208.imageshack.us/i/langrocks007.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/langrocks005.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/langrocks006.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/langrocks004.jpg/
> 
> *2) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 puppytooth sack in forest green/reddish brown with a cream base.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 puppytooth sack in dark red/black with a cream base.*
> 
> Like its brother, above, this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. It's a 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and lapped seams. It's half-lined in contrasting claret, with this lining being repeated under the flaps and in the interior of the two front pockets. It has a single vent, and passes the pinch test for canvassing with flying colours. (Of course!) Again, this is in absolutely immaculate condition.
> 
> *Asking $50*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/langrocks015.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/langrocks017.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/langrocks016.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/langrocks018.jpg/https://img190.imageshack.us/i/langrocks019.jpg/https://img215.imageshack.us/i/langrocks020.jpg/
> 
> *4) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 sack hopsack summer blazer.*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops and updates!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> There aren't as Grail-like as the Langrocks I posted earlier, but they're all lovely jackets (especially the Corbin madras and the Saks cashmere), and, of course, (with the exception of the GTH blazer) they're all in immaculate condition
> 
> Measurements are taken in the standard way, as outlined in my post above. And, as always, all prices include Priority boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery cofnirmation!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Offers are always very welcome!*
> 
> *1) Corbin 3/2 Madras sack for The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> This is a beautiful 3/2 madras sack by the trad. maker Corbin in (unusual for Madras) absolutely immaculate condition. This is half-lined with a two button cuff, is canvassed, and has a hook vent. A lovely, lovely trad. jacket!
> 
> *Asking $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+3 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 29 1/2
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/langrocks026.jpg/https://img297.imageshack.us/i/langrocks028.jpg/https://img84.imageshack.us/i/langrocks027.jpg/https://img132.imageshack.us/i/langrocks029.jpg/
> 
> *2) Navy cashmere blazer by Saks Fifth Avenue*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Cashmere blazer for Barneys of New York by LeBow Clothes*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) FREE GTH golfer jacket!*
> 
> This is perfect for a trad. golfer who just wants a jacket no-on else has, and doesn't mind telling everyone else to GTH if they don't like it!
> 
> This is *NOT NOT NOT a cheap joke jacket*; this was made for the now-defunct Cove Shop for Men in Palm Beach, which catered to wealthy wintering trads. This jacket is wool, and, I believe, fully canvassed (it passes the pinch test) is fully lined with a vibrant custom lining, and has a single vent. It's in VERY GOOD condition, EXCEPT that it has two very, very small snag holes on the front (shown). These are very hard to find owing to the business of the pattern, and could easily be repaired by darning or reweaving. (I'd suggest the former--these are very small holes and the repairs wouldn't be noticeable at all, and this could only be worn casually, anyway.) But, because of this, this is
> 
> *FREE* with another jacket--or *$20 shipped on its own*!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 29 1/4
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/langrocks044.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/langrocks045.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/langrocks046.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/langrocks049.jpg/https://img35.imageshack.us/i/langrocks048.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonylumpkin

Two pair of Allen Edmonds. *Either, NOW $70 CONUS*
One is a pair of unworn Mansfield black kiltie, tassel loafers in size 8.5 D. They show very minor shop wear to the soles, but have never been worn.

The second is a very lightly used pair of Cameron full strap penny loafers, size 9 C. These have probably been worn less than a handful of times and are in excellent condition inside and outside.

I'm asking $85 each shipped CONUS, $160 if you could use both.

*MORE MANSFIELD PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/6gaeman3jx
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aeman1.jpg/

*MORE CAMERON PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9eaecam2jx
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/aecam.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

Two Tweed sports coats
1. Press 3/2 sack
clearly has seen better days
I suspect this is a 40L, but do check the measurements below
shoulders: 18.25
armpits: 21.5
length from bottom of the collar: 32
sleeves: 25
has small hole -- behind right shoulder, seen in one of the pictures below. this is hardly noticeable. 
would need the attention of a tailor
$25 CONUS










































2. Corbin gray herringbone sports coat
this one was offered up a while back.
has a 3/2 configuration
lapped seams
single vent
natural shoulders
not a sack
$30 shipped CONUS

shoulders: 18.75
armpits: 23
length: 31 from bottom of the collar
sleeves: 25.25


----------



## AlanC

SOLD *Brooks Brothers* Slim Fit OCBD
15.5 x 33
Made in USA
$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/4101/img0812f.jpg

*J. Crew* pink dress shirt
Size: M (15-15.5)
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## AlanC

Price cuts!



AlanC said:


> *Robert Talbott* white dress shirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 16.5 x 34
> Name on bottom of interior placket for laundry purposes
> *Now $15!* $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbott* bengal stripe dress shirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 16 x 34
> *Now $15!* $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* khakis
> 36 x 30 (tagged 32" inseam, but have been hemmed)
> *Now $15!* $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


This linen shirt is still available at the giveaway price of *$12 delivered*.



AlanC said:


> *Bullock & Jones* linen shirt
> Size: Large
> Steal this from me!


----------



## AlanC

*Nettleton Lazy Lacers -- The World's Fastest Shoe!*

With recent additions to the AlanC Shoe Wardrobe, I have decided it's time to thin the herd a little bit. These are shoes that don't fit quite as well, or have simply been pushed out of rotation.

First up are these historic beauties...

*Nettleton* Lazy Lacers
Size 9E (9 C/E)

As I wear a narrow rather than a wide width these just don't get worn very often, which pains me. I actually think most 9Ds could wear them fine.

They are just fantastic with tassels and full leather sole and heel. There is some scuffing, overall condition is good.

Here's a LIFE magazine ad from 1938 advertising the Lazy Lacer.

Read more about Nettleton here. They were one of the great American shoe makers, and considered quite high end in their day.

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










  

Shoe trees are not included.


----------



## Cardinals5

I wanna pair of Lazy Lacers in my size  Great shoes, Alan, and a great price.


----------



## Sir Cingle

My God, Alan, those are great shoes! If they were my size, they'd be gone by now!


----------



## TommyDawg

*lazy lacers*

Wow. That is the most interesting shoe I have seen in a while!! Fascinating actually. So Alan, what do you estimate the year of this pair? How vintage are they?

Tom


----------



## LeicaLad

Agreed! 

Those are very, very nice looking.

Sadly, not my size.

sigh.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Now only* *$65* *for this rare vintage suit.*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> This is a handsome number:
> 
> *Southwick Double Breasted Suit w/Peaked Lapels, 40 or 42R*
> 
> Men's Quality Shop, known also as Lesser's, was one of the top gentleman's stores in Savannah--but it has been closed for over 25 years! So here you have a genuine vintage Southwick DB suit that just needs a press, since it was stored, apparently, with the left lapel peak folded down. It is a lightweight tropical wool with, of course, lapped seams and a center vent. The jacket is side-panelled, half lined, and canvassed; the trousers are plain-front and uncuffed, and the suit overall is in excellent condition. No marked size, and it appears the pants have been taken in an inch at the waist, so I'm guessing a more fitted 42 with the drop six, but could work for a 40.
> 
> $80 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> shoulder 18", length boc 30", sleeves 24.5", chest ptp 22"
> waist 35", outseam 42", inseam 30.5


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*$16 for either of these, $26 for both.*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> I figure it's time for me to find homes for these. I've been hanging on to them for months, but since none of then fit me and there's been a recent thread devoted to the subject, I thought I'd do better to let y'all at 'em.
> 
> *Dobbs Olive Homburg, 7 1/2*
> 
> *Sold!*
> 
> *Stetson Sovereign, 7 1/4*
> 
> This one's got the price sticker, and the years were less friendly to it. Looks absolutely beautiful but for a few moths that happened to nibble a bit at the nap, but it is minor and only on top where you'd never see, and it looks only like fallen nap anyway.
> 
> 7 3/4" by 6.5" inside the brim, 4 3/4" tall with a 1.5" brim.
> 
> $18 shipped.
> 
> 
> *Dobbs Tweed Trilby, 7 1/4*
> 
> One moth hole that is pretty inconspicuous even with the brim worn up, snapped you'd never know, and the band shows a little dry cracking.
> 
> 7 7/8" by 6 3/8" inside the brim, 5" tall with a 1" brim.
> 
> $18 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Now $30.*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-patch 3/2 Navy Hopsack Blazer, 39R*
> 
> This item has _nothing_ in common with the distressed, tweensploitation, mall-trend outlet scourge most are familiar with. A&F was once a gentleman's outfitter that carried quality traditional gear with an emphasis on sporting pursuits.
> Maybe someone with more knowledge could chime in with their speculations on who could have manufactured this beauty, but it is a quality U.S. made blazer with all the trad essentials: 3 roll 2, natural shoulders, 2 button sleeves, lapped seams, hook vent, and is half-lined with a substantial floating canvas. I would date it early to mid 1960's, and--aside from three very minor pulls unlikely ever to get noticed--it's in excellent condition.
> 
> $45 shipped.
> 
> Measurements: 18" shoulders, 29.5" length boc, 23" sleeves, 21.5" chest ptp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Tan Natural Linen Surcingle, 36*
> 
> *Sold, thanks!*
> 
> ]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Three belts sized 38, two Dooney & Bourke and a Coach.*
> 
> Dooney & Bourke has given itself over to high quality women's fashion handbags and a smattering of accessories, but they started in the mid-seventies making surcingle belts and sturdy bags and cases for men. I ran across five obviously belonging to this gent, but these were the best and had acceptable wear. The first looks to have been worn once, maybe twice or three times, but you'd have to be pretty good to tell it. All measure precisely, 38" to the center catch.
> 
> *Dooney & Bourke Wool Navy/Green Stripe*
> 
> $26 shipped>>>*Now $20*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dooney & Bourke Wool Tan/Navy Stripe*
> 
> $16 shipped>>>*Now $14*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Pebble Grain Leather Surcingle w/braided edges*
> 
> Shows faint buckle memory, but could pass for new.
> 
> $24 shipped>>>>*Now $20*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three for $50>>>> *Now $40*.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drop.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Allen Edmonds Walton, 11D*
> 
> No cuts, scratches, or scuffs. Some of the stitching is frayed, which a quick pass with a lighter should rectify, and the piping on the collar of the left shoe is split at the heel. There is probably 50% wear left on the soles and about 20% on the heel caps. I would consider these a good candidate pair for recrafting down the road.
> 
> $40 shipped.>>>*Now $34.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops on these excellent belts.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> The above posted belts as thumbnails, $18>>>*Now a steal at $16*:
> 
> *Vtg Made in England Banana Republic Jute Surcingle, 34*
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Natural Linen Surcingle, 30*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand New Tan Nubuck Belt, 36*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drop to move these awesome slacks.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> One more tonight, but a good one.
> 
> *Cuffed Tropical Wool Tartan Slacks 32/(32 or 34, check measurements)*
> 
> There is no label to identify these, but they are obviously beautifully tailored with some great extra details. Check the front pockets for an example--there is also a locker loop across the back seam of the waistband. I would guess that Winston Tailors, of the former Chipp legacy, is one of the few, or only, tailors who still make slacks like this. These look new and unworn, though I doubt they are very newly made.
> 
> Only $25 shipped>>>>*Now only $20!*.
> 
> Measurements: waist barely over 32", outseam 42", inseam 31"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops! Help me continue to save lovely traditional garments like these, I'm running out of space for them and my own (slowly) growing collection.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Anderson-Little Co. Limited Edition 3/2 sack jacket, no marked size (39-40R)*
> 
> This snappy glenplaid sack is a fine example of what is missed with the passing of Anderson-Little, and what is desired of its revival.
> 
> $50 shipped>>>*Now $36*.
> 
> Measurements: shoulders 18.5", length boc 29.5", sleeves 24", chest ptp 21.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers old-line "346" Herringbone 3/2 Tweed, marked REG 45 *(maybe a 42R, please check measurements)
> 
> A complex weave interlaced with alternating royal blue and burgundy warp yarns. Pre-outlet "346" quality.
> 
> $50 shipped>>>*Now $32*.
> 
> Measurements: shoulders 18.5", length boc 31.5", sleeves 25", chest 23"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vaughn at Sather Gate Vintage Indian Cotton Twill Expedition Shirt, L*
> 
> Excellent condition for what is easily a 40 year old shirt (check the origin and identification label); it looks barely worn and is sturdily constructed in a hefty Indian twill. From Berkeley's legendary purveyor of tradly gear. (there are a couple superficial marks, pictured, from getting moved around)
> 
> $35 shipped>>>>*Now $28*.
> 
> Measures: 34" center of collar to end of cuff, 26.5" length boc, 23" ptp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handwoven Indian Madras for J. Parker, LTD.*
> 
> Great colors, in great condition. Lined collar and placket.
> 
> $20 shipped>>>*Now $18*.
> 
> Measures: 34" sleeve--center of collar to end of cuff, 24.5" ptp


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Help! Make offers if you need to.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Footjoy Classics Tassel Loafers, 10C.*
> 
> Footjoy in the day was easily the equal to AE, Alden, Nettleton, and Florsheim--and they did more than golf shoes. In evidence, these fine classic tassels. Full leather linings, uppers, insoles, and outsoles. There is some build-up of old wax and a insignificant scratch or two, but the soles are solid as stone and the Vibram heel caps are good as new. Handmade in USA.
> 
> $55 shipped>>>>*Now only $40!*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=45c9cfed.jpg
> 
> *Jarman Burgundy Wingtip Tassel Loafers, 7 1/2D.*
> 
> These are not the highest quality out there, but they are nice looking, well executed, and in great shape.
> 
> Only $25 shipped*>>>Just the cost of shipping, or $12!*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The English Sports Shop Bermuda "Islander Linen" Linen Shorts, 40.*
> 
> Good stuff here! They only have wrinkles from the bag I brought them home in. Pretty much like-new, and they measure true.
> 
> $30 shipped.*>>>>Excellent shorts for $20!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drop on this gorgeous, beautifully made tweed.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> The English Shop Princeton.
> 
> Handtailored Harris Tweed, marked 42L.
> 
> Stout tweed in a beautiful heather glenplaid check. This is one for the archives...or for the moors.
> 
> $60 shipped*>>>>Now only $48.*
> 
> Measurements: 19" shoulders, 31" boc length, 26" sleeve, 22" chest ptp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English Shop Princeton Corduroy Sack Jacket, 42L.
> 
> Beautiful fabric, beautifully tailored.
> 
> *Sold*.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Again, drop!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Nettleton Tassle Loafers 11 1/2B.
> 
> US Nettletons in very good condition. You can see a light scratch on the toe, I have not attempted to polish or buff these. They have been conditioned, however, and should give you years of beautiful, solid service.
> 
> $60 shipped*>>>>only $38!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/49cbe9f3.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/0874e600.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Happy to entertain offers on anything at this point.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Here's something.
> 
> *Kenneth Gordon *Blue Gingham Popover, size *M* (25" ptp)
> 
> There is a small tear in front, a bit of chipping on the left collar button, and a country club monogram on the left sleeve.
> 
> $20 shipped*>>>>Now $16*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kenneth Gordon* Golf Polo, size *M* (22" ptp)
> 
> Excellent condition, I think it was never worn.
> 
> $20 shipped*>>>>now $16*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pendleton* Wool Shirt Jacket, size *L* (24" ptp, 33" sleeve from center of collar, 28" length boc)
> 
> Great colors, vintage. One small moth hole on left pocket.
> 
> $20 shipped*>>>>now $16.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cloister Collection, LTD. *Sea Island Cotton Madras *42R*
> 
> This is a two button, darted madras jacket with some natural fading and buttons that need to be resewn, but I think the colors are fantastic and the darting doesn't pull or distort the pattern at all.
> 
> $25 shipped*>>>>Now $12*.
> 
> Measurements: shoulders 19.5", length 30" boc, sleeves 24", chest 24" ptp


----------



## swb120

WTB: Brooks Bros. OCBD, made in US, 16-34 or 16.5-34, in pink. Thanks, guys!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*$30 for all four shirts* (one has a missing button, and one has a mark which I'm not sure will come out--but it's on the tail, so it'd never show)
*$20 for all three unhemmed, with tags slacks* (the light tan pair are tropical wool and do have a couple tiny moth holes)
*$12 for the navy "Buggy-Whip" worsteds* (discolored lining from age, but no observed flaws)
*$10 for the others, or $16 for both* (both pairs do have a couple of (fixable) moth holes)


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Check this out!
> 
> Trad goods from John B. Rourke of Savannah. The trousers and slacks are all Corbin, the slacks are all with tags and unhemmed size 36, the trousers are plain-front cuffed "Country Harvest Cloth" wool flannel--the linings show age and the houndstooths have a couple moth holes but the glenplaids are fine. The shirts are all size med L 16 short sleeved cotton, 3-button collars in a heavy loose weave--seriously quality vintage Gant. There is also a vintage olive seersucker popover with hangar rust spots and a faint stain across the front sized 16-16.5 and with the tag removed--I'll make a deal with anyone who wants to take a chance or I'll throw it in with the lot if there is a taker for them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The popover:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/d36fb65d.jpg
> 
> Also this: (they measure exactly to the trousers on the HF suit--guessing, 34/32) there were a pair of olive flannels, too, but a little moth attacked.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 seersucker sack: Marked 45L.
> There are a couple small stains of which I've included a picture, and there is some light ring around the collar. There are threads that discuss the best cleaning methods for these types of stains, and as you can see in the pictures they are minor (enough that I didn't notice until I got it home). Otherwise, it is all very clean and the lining is perfect.
> 
> *$26* shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length, boc: 32.5
> Chest: 24.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stains, one in the foreground and one on the raised part of the lapel)
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/16ddb8eb.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/b61e1498.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/47094059.jpg
> 
> Allan Solly ocbd 16.5/32-33.
> 
> *$15 shipped.*
> 
> Chest, ptp: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/ab9f5702.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

See what a bind I'm in with this nice stuff just piling up around me! 


GentlemanGeorge said:


> Norman Hilton "Hand Made in Italy" 5-pocket grey flannel trousers for Larrimor's of Pittsburg. I've run across a few items from this store and can only guess one finely dressed gentleman moved here and divested himself of his winter kit. If I didn't have this suspicion, I might say these may well have been NWOT--the condition is immaculate. Construction is superior, and he is a lucky gentleman who fits these.
> 
> Waist 18", outseam 45", inseam 34". Thigh below crotch seam 13", knee 10", opening 10" (1 3/4" cuffs).
> 
> *^Sold, thanks!*
> 
> Trafalgar black wool surcingle marked 38, but measures like 40.
> Looks like it was only tried on once or twice.
> 
> 43.5" total length, 40" to center catch.
> Asking *now $16* shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills Khakis M3 Driving Twills, 37*

*^Sold. Thanks!*

*Lands' End Navy Cords, 34/34* (length measurement an educated guess, check inseam and outseam measurements)

Good condition, no flaws. 
$20 shipped.

Measurements: waist 17", outseam 40.5", inseam 31"

















*NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Prospect Pant Cords, 32/32*

$30 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

Both the GTH golf jacket and the madras Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton are now claimed, pending payment. Thank you!


----------



## mjc

Anyone up for a shoe trade? I have 3 pairs of very lightly worn shoes that I'm just not going to wear, based on a ruthless analysis of my closet. (Two are trad, avert your eyes on the third if you're the sensitive type.) I'm looking for 10.5US, regular width, dark brown, dark brown/red, or possibly medium brown.

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/shoes1e.jpg/  https://img31.imageshack.us/i/shoes5a.jpg/

From left to right:
, 9.5UK, fits 10-10.5 US. Never worn. (Trade pending...)
, 9.5UK, fits 10-10.5 US. Worn one day. (Still available)
Brown N.D.C. Arbiter Elegantiae, Euro 44, 11 US. Worn one evening. (Still available)

PM me if interested. The AE Weybridge in Chili is my idea of a nice shoe, as are wholecuts and captoes. And I could really use some deerskin moccasins. No wingtips, split toes <shudder>, or plain toe bluchers.

I'm not really interested in the hassle of selling... who wants money, when they could have shoes instead? :biggrin:

- Mike


----------



## tonylumpkin

Vintage Brooks Brothers madras half-sleeve 15 1/2. Unlined collar and old label...probably from the 60s. Excellent condition, but the bottom front button is missing. *SOLD* in three minutes. A record?

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/bbmad.jpg/
https://img227.imageshack.us/i/bbmad1.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Two pair of Allen Edmonds. *Either, NOW $70 >>$65 CONUS[/COLOR]*
One is a pair of unworn Mansfield black kiltie, tassel loafers in size 8.5 D. They show very minor shop wear to the soles, but have never been worn.

The second is a very lightly used pair of Cameron full strap penny loafers, size 9 C. These have probably been worn less than a handful of times and are in excellent condition inside and outside.

I'm asking $85 each shipped CONUS, $160 if you could use both.

*MORE MANSFIELD PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/6gaeman3jx
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aeman1.jpg/

*MORE CAMERON PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9eaecam2jx
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/aecam.jpg/


----------



## allan

tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage Brooks Brothers madras half-sleeve 15 1/2. Unlined collar and old label...probably from the 60s. Excellent condition, but the bottom front button is missing. Asking $27.50 shipped CONUS


Hi, Tony,

Seems to me that if it's real madras from the 60s, it ought to bleed. I know all my madras shirts did in those days! :icon_smile_big:

Is there any bleeding if you look up close? I didn't notice any in the photos.


----------



## rangerset

I have a pair of 10.5 US, Sebago black penny loafers in like new, condition with topy soles and heels. I would be willing to trade for the Balck Loake 771. I have photos which I can email you. I do not as yet have a online photo link site.

best regards,
Alan


----------



## JakeLA

*Burgundy J&M Made in USA Pennys 8.5 D/B*

Thrifted these and they're a little more trim and with a lower vamp than I like in a loafer, so they're yours for $20 + shipping in the USA. The appear to have never been worn, and the only flaw is that the "tongues" are a little bent, from storage, I guess, but when you wear them it's not apparent (perhaps they'd straighten out with regular wear).

https://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0352qj.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/shoe1s.jpg/
https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img0351y.jpg/
https://img594.imageshack.us/i/img0353b.jpg/
https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img0354l.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Shoes for sale in the Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-longwings-Hanover-PTBs&p=1100599#post1100599
> 
> Brown shell AE Hinsdales, 9D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See SALES forum thread for details.


Price drop on the AEs to $175.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drop



Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers "fun" gingham sport shirt. There are section of green gingham, blue gingham, and blue/green gingham. Made in USA. Light interlining in collar. 100% cotton.
> 
> Condition: Worn, but no apparent flaws. There is a whitish mark from a former dry cleaning sticker inside the collar (see large pic), but it is unseen when the shirt is worn.
> 
> Size: Large
> Chest: 53
> Sleeve: 34 (measured from bottom of collar to end of cuff)
> Neck: 16.5
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/picture005ze.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*jfkemd*--thanks for your PM! Your PM box is full, but I'll definitely take this if it's still available!



jfkemd said:


> Two Tweed sports coats
> 1. Press 3/2 sack
> clearly has seen better days
> I suspect this is a 40L, but do check the measurements below
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 21.5
> length from bottom of the collar: 32
> sleeves: 25
> has small hole -- behind right shoulder, seen in one of the pictures below. this is hardly noticeable.
> would need the attention of a tailor
> $25 CONUS


----------



## TheWGP

Melrose sold... and let's try this again! I can't believe nobody's snapped up the BB 3/2 sack yet.



TheWGP said:


> Note: shoe trees are not included, but can be if we work something out!
> 
> All prices include shipping CONUS, will ship elsewhere just PM me for actual cost quote. Payment is via Paypal. I ship out with Priority Mail tracking provided to you, usually within MINUTES of your payment!
> 
> Any questions? PM me. Want to make an offer, especially for trades? PM me. All (but one!) photos below are thumbnails, click through to see more detail!
> 
> 1) Viyella Made in England with Royal Warrant tag plaid longsleeve shirt - sized 43/17 - this would be roughly an XL. P2P is 26ish. Just $30.>>>$25 shipped!>>>$20 shipped!>>>$15 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack suit! Only partly lined jacket, unlined flat front pants with tradly 2" cuffs, lightweight summer fabric! It's navy with white chalkstripe, but this is a GREAT suit to wear in the summer. Tagged 45R, measures true. P2P 23.5", sleeves 25.5 + 3" to let out, shoulders 19, length measured from bottom of collar is 33. Pants measure waist 40, + 3" to let, inseam 29" + 2" cuffs + 1.5" to let. Just $69.>>>$59 shipped!>>>$49 shipped for a great summer suit!>>>$44 - seriously?!
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Allen Edmonds Randolph #8 Shell Cordovan loafers size 11D. SOLD
> 4)Alden 603 black calfskin tassel loafers size 11D. SOLD
> 5) Allen Edmonds Melrose walnut loafers in 11E -SOLD
> 
> 6) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue captoes in merlot, size 11EEE. Bought these used, they've had a new half-sole put on. There is a scratch on the tip of one of the shoes, see pictures. Would probably fill in pretty nicely with paste wax, but I'd rather post this honestly and let you take care of it however you like. Great shoes that have served me well, but it's time to move on! Just $50 shipped.>>>$39 shipped for AE Park Avenues!>>>$35 - already losing money, just want to move these! Would probably work for a normal 11D-E or so - the #5 last runs narrow!>>>$30, I just want to get rid of them without dealing with Ebay hassles!


----------



## Nice Nice

If whoever purchased the BB shirt doesn't end up liking, please PM me and I'll pay you double what you paid. I've been looking for a shirt in *just* those colors for years! So sad I missed this.



tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage Brooks Brothers madras half-sleeve 15 1/2. Unlined collar and old label...probably from the 60s. Excellent condition, but the bottom front button is missing. *SOLD* in three minutes. A record?
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/bbmad.jpg/
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/bbmad1.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Two pair of Allen Edmonds. *Either, NOW $70 >>$65 CONUS[/COLOR]*
> One is a pair of unworn Mansfield black kiltie, tassel loafers in size 8.5 D. They show very minor shop wear to the soles, but have never been worn.
> 
> The second is a very lightly used pair of Cameron full strap penny loafers, size 9 C. These have probably been worn less than a handful of times and are in excellent condition inside and outside.
> 
> I'm asking $85 each shipped CONUS, $160 if you could use both.
> 
> *MORE MANSFIELD PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/6gaeman3jx
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aeman1.jpg/
> 
> *MORE CAMERON PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9eaecam2jx
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/aecam.jpg/


----------



## TommyDawg

*J&M penny's*



JakeLA said:


> *Burgundy J&M Made in USA Pennys 8.5 D/B*
> 
> Thrifted these and they're a little more trim and with a lower vamp than I like in a loafer, so they're yours for $20 + shipping in the USA. The appear to have never been worn, and the only flaw is that the "tongues" are a little bent, from storage, I guess, but when you wear them it's not apparent (perhaps they'd straighten out with regular wear).
> 
> https://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0352qj.jpg/
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/shoe1s.jpg/
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img0351y.jpg/
> https://img594.imageshack.us/i/img0353b.jpg/
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img0354l.jpg/


PM sent on these shoes. I'd like to buy. thanks.
Tom


----------



## jfkemd

price drop
$10 shipped



jfkemd said:


> Amherst college tie
> I am not sure of the type of fabric on this one.
> $15 shipped
> Conus only.


----------



## jfkemd

Press coat sold!
Corbin tweed still available.



jfkemd said:


> Two Tweed sports coats
> 1. Press 3/2 sack
> clearly has seen better days
> I suspect this is a 40L, but do check the measurements below
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 21.5
> length from bottom of the collar: 32
> sleeves: 25
> has small hole -- behind right shoulder, seen in one of the pictures below. this is hardly noticeable.
> would need the attention of a tailor
> $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Corbin gray herringbone sports coat
> this one was offered up a while back.
> has a 3/2 configuration
> lapped seams
> single vent
> natural shoulders
> not a sack
> $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> shoulders: 18.75
> armpits: 23
> length: 31 from bottom of the collar
> sleeves: 25.25


----------



## DFPyne

I am looking for a 42 Short 3/2 Tweed Blazer. Frankly I would be interested in any 3/2 42 Short Blazer.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice Nice said:


> If whoever purchased the BB shirt doesn't end up liking, please PM me and I'll pay you double what you paid. I've been looking for a shirt in *just* those colors for years! So sad I missed this.


Nice: no way if it fits: it should. me too, looking for just those colors for years:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

More to come....

Price drop:
Barbour Pants
fairly heavy duty khakis, small single pleat on front
38" waist, hemmed to 36" now (so they're essentially unhemmed)
good used condition, some wear, no rips, stains frays etc
$15 shipped

front: 
back: 
tag:

Price drop:
Brooks Brothers G9 windbreaker
size medium, BB logo on chest
old yellow on blue BB tag
very lightweight windbreaker type material
$25 shipped conus

bigger:

Alan Paine V-Neck Sweater
Size 44, made in England, 100% lambswool
saddle shoulders, little to no fading (besides in a flash photos)
some minor piling, no moth holes 
$25 shipped/offer

Polo Madras shorts 
size 38, Indian Fabric, assembled in America
like seemingly all other older PRL stuff, these have two very small front pleats.
$20 shipped conus/offer

Polo Madras Shirt
size large, short sleeved, three button collar
$20 shipped cnous/offer

Ben Silver polo shirt
size large
$20 shipped conus/offer

Everything from here down is $5+actual shipping costs, or just $5 if you want to add it to something above (except for the mocs, which are pretty heavy)

Large BB Pima cotton polo shirt
$5+shipping

LLBean Navy Cotton Cardigan Size Small (fits more like a medium)
Bought off a member here, won a better one on ebay the next month, never worn by me.
Previous owner added fancy horn buttons, faded, but not neary as bad as in flash picture.
$5+shipping

Berkely Made in India Long Sleeve
and Enro Mercedes Short Sleeve
$5+shipping for both

Jcrew Large (16-16.5) longsleeve pinpoint point collar
and
LLBean Made in America, 100% cotton OCBD, great condition 16-35
$5 +shipping each

Van Heussen indian Madras Shirt
short sleeved, large
$5+shipping

Cheap Bass Blutcher Mocs NIB
11.5, never worn, two pairs laces
runs true to size
pending


----------



## Jovan

allan said:


> Hi, Tony,
> 
> Seems to me that if it's real madras from the 60s, it ought to bleed. I know all my madras shirts did in those days! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Is there any bleeding if you look up close? I didn't notice any in the photos.


 Bleeding or not, that's a great looking shirt.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Thom browne's lets see what else you have! I am excited to finally see someone posting things around my size. :biggrin:


----------



## tonylumpkin

No knowledge of the seller, but there is a very nice PRL nautical emblematic bowtie available on SF.
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=179400

BTW, the BB madras, just about stopped me breathing when I saw it on the rack. It was among the XL shirts and I thought for a minute it was my size. Those colors are just what I remember of a madras shirt I had in high school. I loved that shirt!


----------



## AlanC

Claimed! *Brooks Brothers* plaid short-sleeved shirt
Size: Large
Made in USA

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/6480/img0840m.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

Baycrest by Hudson's Bay Company. Cloth is a checked back gabardine (assumedly "checked back" means the back of the cloth has a windowpane-like pattern). The cloth was woven by Moonshire. Made in England. 

Condition: Excellent vintage condition. No apparent flaws.

Color: steel blue-gray

Tagged: 42
Chest: 48"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 47"

Price: $50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture002xv.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture006ru.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/picture003tx.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture004iy.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/picture005cp.jpg/

Burberrys' full-length trench coat. Cloth is 51/49 cotton/poly. 

Condition: Excellent condition, except a few buttons are slighly loose and the belt is missing all the d-rings.

Tagged size: 40L (I wear a 40R in suits and my Burberry is a 40R, see fit pic for reference - my sport coat sleeves are usually 24")
Chest: 46"
Shoulders (end of epaulette to end of epaulette): 19"
Sleeves: 27"
Length: 48"

Price: Sold, pending payment

https://img249.imageshack.us/i/picture009v.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/11739075.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/picture010h.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/picture008h.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/picture008hk.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/picture009qn.jpg/

Here's an odd one, but I couldn't pass them up in the thrift.

Woolrich plus fours. 100% wool (a heavy wool made for outdoor activities). Velcro closures at the hem. Made in USA.

Condition: Excellent, no apparent flaws

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 30
Inseam: 19.25 (I'm 5'11" and these come to about mid-calf)
Rise: 12

Price: Claimed by Coleman for a Tintin costume this coming Halloween :icon_hailthee:

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/picture017e.jpg/https://img340.imageshack.us/i/picture016tf.jpg/


----------



## svb

Brooks Brothers plaid sport shirt size small 
100% cotton, non-iron $25 shipped










LL Bean plaid flannel sport size small 
100% cotton $20 shipped










Lands' End trim fit 15/33 blue uni stripe oxford
60/40 blend. $5 shipped *sold pending payment*

(click to enlarge)
 

J. Crew ribbon belt $5 shipped (free if you want it along with any other item) *sold pending payment*


----------



## jbierce

Just thought I'd post my size, as it doesn't usually come up around here:

Suit: 36S
Shirt: 15/32, 33, or small
Pant: 30/30
Shoe: 8.5EEE or 9EEE

Looking to reinvent my wardrobe, ie. 
Suits: navy blazer, tan cotton
Coat: duffle coat (Gloverall)
Shirts: OCBDs, madras
Sweaters: cardigan
Pants: twill, cords, chinos
Shoes: loafers, mocs, boat shoes, chukka boots, LLB Maine hunting boots
Ties: BB#1 stripe, bow ties

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jfkemd

PM sent on your measurements


jbierce said:


> Just thought I'd post my size, as it doesn't usually come up around here:
> 
> Suit: 36S
> Shirt: 15/32, 33, or small
> Pant: 30/30
> Shoe: 8.5EEE or 9EEE
> 
> Looking to reinvent my wardrobe, ie.
> Suits: navy blazer, tan cotton
> Shirts: OCBDs, madras
> Sweaters: cardigan
> Pants: twill, cords, chinos
> Shoes: loafers, mocs, boat shoes, chukka boots, LLB Maine hunting boots


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Woolrich plus fours. 100% wool (a heavy wool made for outdoor activities). Velcro closures at the hem. Made in USA.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, no apparent flaws
> 
> Tagged: 34
> Waist: 34.5
> Outseam: 30
> Inseam: 19.25 (I'm 5'11" and these come to about mid-calf)
> Rise: 12
> 
> Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.


Plus fours! LOL. What a find.

There's got to be at least one fella on here who goes as Tintin for Halloween and needs these to make his rig that much more authentic.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Plus fours! LOL. What a find.
> 
> There's got to be at least one fella on here who goes as Tintin for Halloween and needs these to make his rig that much more authentic.


I was thinking there might be a few golfers among us who wear plus fours (or a hunter) with some great argyle otc, but wearing them as Tintin for Halloween would also work :aportnoy:


----------



## Coleman

I'm seriously considering it, LOL. Tintin would be such a cool Halloween costume.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> I'm seriously considering it, LOL. Tintin would be such a cool Halloween costume.


If you promise to wear them as Tintin next Halloween and post pics, I'll be happy to send them to you for free and I'll pay for shipping.


----------



## Coleman

PM sent, but I refuse to pay any less than your cost+shipping :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## EBTX66

Coleman said:


> PM sent, but I refuse to pay any less than your cost+shipping :icon_smile_big:.


... and that is why checking this forum is often the high point of my day. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## TheWGP

I've put a note in my calendar for Halloween to ask about those pics!  Great spirit of the exchange, guys... and your little dog too!


----------



## AlanC

Still remaining, take *either shirt for $15 delivered* CONUS, Paypal Personal.

*J. Crew* pink dress shirt
Size: M (15-15.5)
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*Robert Talbott* white dress shirt
Made in USA
Tagged size: 16.5 x 34
Name on bottom of interior placket for laundry purposes
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## dshell

I did tintin last year -- it seemed a little obscure for your average person -- but maybe I'd not managed to get the curl of hair to stand quite appropriately.


----------



## CMC

*Sebago Kerry model tassel moccasins 10.5 D/M*

These were fairly lightly worn (I splayed out the tassels to give the shoes more character). However, they were used for beating the NYC streets, so there's already some rounding at the edge of the heels. Still, you've got some heel life left, plenty of sole, and the uppers are in great shape.

These is a current Sebago shoe, by the way, not US-made vintage.

$20 + $10 to ship = $30.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I have couple of the SIX-STRIPE style left over from the group buy. If you are interested please PM me.

$4 each


----------



## svb

*PRICE DROPS*

Brooks Brothers plaid sport shirt size small 
100% cotton, non-iron $20 shipped










LL Bean plaid flannel sport size small 
100% cotton $10 shipped










Lands' End trim fit 15/33 blue uni stripe oxford 60/40 blend. *sold *

J. Crew ribbon belt *sold*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

2 Pocket Squares from The Tie Bar
$5 each









BB Seersucker Shorts - pleated, Size 32 $15

















BB Golf Pants - Navy & Blue Checked - Old Stock, New 
Tagged 35, Measure to a 33" waist and 29" inseam - pleated

















LE Brickish Reds, 37 Waist, 29 Inseam, pleated & cuffed
$15

















LE Palm Beach Blue Trousers, 36 Long, 29 Inseam, pleated & cuffed
$15 NWT

















LE Deep Reds, NWOT, 37 waist, 29 Inseam, Plain Front & Cuffed
$15

















LE Seersucker Trousers, 40 Waist, 29 1/2 Inseam, Plain Front & Cuffed
$15

















BB Brooksease, Olive Suit, 41 Reg, 34 Trousers, 29 Inseam
Suit is in good, not great condition, but has alot of life left, good starter suit.
$30


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drop



Cardinals5 said:


> Baycrest by Hudson's Bay Company. Cloth is a checked back gabardine (assumedly "checked back" means the back of the cloth has a windowpane-like pattern). The cloth was woven by Moonshire. Made in England.
> 
> Condition: Excellent vintage condition. No apparent flaws.
> 
> Color: steel blue-gray
> 
> Tagged: 42
> Chest: 48"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> BOC: 47"
> 
> Price: 40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture002xv.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture006ru.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/picture003tx.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture004iy.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/picture005cp.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I just passed, with serious misgivings, on a pair of nice, little-worn 50's or 60's vintage tan Sperry boat shoes on account of some dry-cracking on the surface of the thick and substantial (but not full grain) uppers. It's only superficial, and I may have to pick them
up anyway, but I'd want to offer them up here to another appreciative soul who would wear them. They are sized 7M and have a leather footbed, or insole, and the rubber sole is quite alot thicker than modern and more porous.


----------



## Reptilicus

Sold pending payment



Reptilicus said:


> These are a 55/45 Cotton/Tencel (made from tree bark) trouser. Due to my size changing there is only 1 wearing on these pants. Waist 34 Inseam 32. 1.5" Cuffs. They have a very soft hand and soft "broken-in cotton" feel. They are a great summer weight pant. and take a press or a steaming better than a pure cotton chino. Price Drop $16 shipped.


Price drop. $16 shipped.

Sold pending payment


----------



## LeicaLad

Just a suggestion: You might put a waist/inseam measurement here.


----------



## Reptilicus

LeicaLad said:


> Just a suggestion: You might put a waist/inseam measurement here.


DOH! I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## DFPyne

All these items are late 70s - early 80s (except the RL Polo which is more recent) and used to be my fathers. 

1. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Woolrich Plaid Shirt - 1320 Red, 100% Cotton [$45 Shipped]

2. Medium 15-15.5 Sized Boarder Town Authentic Western Shirt, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$40 Shipped] 

3. Small Sized Allen Solly Bristol Twill Plaid Shirt, 100% Cotton, Tailored in British Hong Kong [$40 Shipped]

4. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Brooks Brothers Polo, 100% Cotton Mercerized Lisle [$40 Shipped]









5. Small Sized Ralph Lauren Polo Navy Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in El Salvador [$30 Shipped]

6. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger White with stripes Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$40 Shipped] *small hole in left sleeve which was sown up*

7. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger Navy & Red Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$40 Shipped]

8. Small Sized Lacoste by Izod, Blue & White Striped Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$55 Shipped] 


PM with Interest, Questions and Offers


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*Brooks Brothers broadcloth dress shirts*

All are traditional fit with button down collars and, best of all, regular finish (must-iron). They're in great shape with no snags, tears, or stains.

*$15* each, or take all 3 for *$30*

1) Tan stripe, 15.5 x 34









2) Cranberry stripe, 15.5 x 34-35 








This is believed to be early RBA-era because of the averaged sleeve length. This shirt also sports gauntlet buttons.

3) Short sleeve, 15.5 neck


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*A bunch of shoes*

Please feel free to PM me with any questions you might have regarding dimensions.

Black Keith Highlander Wingtips 

These aren't marked, but I'm guessing they would fit between a 10.5-11.5C. They're just under 13" long, and hardly under 4.5" at the widest part. These great shoes have a lot of life left in them, and I'm passing them along for *$30*.



























Sears Longwings, 8D

No laces, but otherwise in good shape. *$20*









AE Norwalks, 8.5E

Worn only a handful of times before I realized they were just too small. Good rainy day shoes, as they are CG. $20.










AE Heathwoods, 9D

Handsome suede bit loafersin great condition. *$25*










Vintage J&M Tassel Loafers

Part of their Italian-made line, size 9.5M, but seem a little narrow. *$20*










AE Hillcrests, 8D

I'd worn these a total of 4 times before concluding that they're just too small, but I ended up using the laces elsewhere. *$25*









Freeman Apron Toes, 8.5D

Same scenario as above, except it only took one 15-minute wearing for me to hit that realization. These were purchased as deadstock and have been out of production for quite some time. No laces, and these run a little narrow. *$20*


----------



## mjc

I'm looking for woven-leather captoes or wingtips in 10.5US medium. If anybody sees them on their travels, PM me...

- Mike


----------



## Cardinals5

Last drop before eBay



Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers "fun" gingham sport shirt. There are section of green gingham, blue gingham, and blue/green gingham. Made in USA. Light interlining in collar. 100% cotton.
> 
> Condition: Worn, but no apparent flaws. There is a whitish mark from a former dry cleaning sticker inside the collar (see large pic), but it is unseen when the shirt is worn.
> 
> Size: Large
> Chest: 53
> Sleeve: 34 (measured from bottom of collar to end of cuff)
> Neck: 16.5
> 
> Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/picture005ze.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a real classic by a mystery-maker for Lexington True Traditional Clothing. This charcoal herringbone tweed jacket has all the right stuff: 3/2.5 roll, undarted sack, 3 patch pockets (very good pattern matching), narrow lapels, lapped shoulder and back seams, hook vent, 1/2 lined, finished interior seams, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the cuff, and fully canvassed. The only downside is that the jacket has plastic buttons.

Condition: Excellent, vintage condition.

Tagged size: None, but about a 42/44R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44.5"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 24.75" + 1.5"
BOC: 30

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (I'm not trying to gouge anyone - thrift store prices in Washington are considerably higher than South Carolina)

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/picture006ld.jpg/https://img263.imageshack.us/i/picture005kr.jpg/https://img229.imageshack.us/i/picture004ms.jpg/
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/picture007gc.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/picture009kd.jpg/https://img576.imageshack.us/i/picture008sk.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

SOLD *Brooks Brothers* OCBDs (3)
Size: 16 x 34
Made in USA

Take all three for $55 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

From back to front, ecru pinpoint (great for summer, lighter weight), blue stripe, ecru supima. If you've never had an ecru OCBD you have no idea how versatile these things are. They're great year 'round, but I wear them a _lot_ in fall and winter, a lot more than white. The blue stripe is extremely versatile, too. The only reason I'm letting these go is that I'm replacing them with better fitting (for me) versions.

https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/3527/img0848f.jpg


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC: I happen to be a 16/34 in bb bds, but your picture comes up x


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Aspinal's, Barbour, 3/2 Harris tweed sack, Field jackets, tradly ties, topcoat, and more!*

*Please PM with interest and offers on the following!*

I'd like to find all of these homes soon, so *all offers are very welcome!*

*1) Aspinal's passport cover*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*

I really like this jacket, but I have too many items of outerwear, and so it needs a new home. This is a Made in the USA Avirex A2, and would probably fit a 42 to 44 best--but please see measurements. This is in Very Good condition; it has three small "character marks" on it (side of front pocket, flap of other front pocket, back), and a tiny pinhole on the back. 

*Asking $19 *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25.75"
Sleeve (unmderarm to cuff): 18"
Shoulder: 23.5" (standard A2 cut)
Length (BOC): 24

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing021.jpg/ https://img686.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing022.jpg/

Patina:

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing023.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing024.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing025.jpg/

*3) Ties set 1 *

*Group 1--Made in England silks*

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts003.jpg/ https://img99.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts004.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Hardy Amies. $9 Claimed, PP
2) Hardy Amies. $9
3) Simpson's of Piccadilly. $9
4) Burberry Argyle and Sutherland regimental. Claimed

*Group 2--Various*

This first picture is awful; the colours are much richer than this shows, with #3 being a lovely tobacco brown. See the second picture for more accurate colouring!

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts005.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts007.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts006.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Polo fly fishing emblematic. Silk. Very good condition--some very minor rumpling from storage. $10
2) Resilio regimental. $10
3) Pomeroy's 75/25 rayon/linen. Original price $8.50 (c.1965!) My price? $7.50--shipped! 
4) Rooster tartan square-end tie. No fabric listed, but certainly wool. $10

*4) Reversible Field jacket*

This is a terrific jacket! It's fully reversible, being able to turn from a Navy to a Nantucket Red jacket quickly and easily. And unlike a lot of reversible jackets, this one is packed with features, all of which appear on both sides: it has football reinforcements under the arms, handwarmer pockets, chest pockets, and a corduroy collar. It also has a full-length game pocket on (each) back.

There is no maker or fabric content listed, but this is clearly sturdy cotton duck. This relaly is a great three-season Field jacket!

It's in Very Good condition; there are a couple of minor marks on the front of the navy side(shown), and it's missing a couple of buttons used to close the pockets on the navy side. There are NO rips, snags, or tears.

There's no size listed, so please go by measurements. This seems to be around a M or L, or a 40 or 42 R, depending on how loosely you like your outerwear to fit.

*Asking just $25*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (although please note that the sleeves are longed than this indicates, owing to the cut; they measure 21" from armpit to cuff.)
Length (BOC): 29 7/8
Shoulder; 19 9/16

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed023.jpg/ https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed024.jpg/ https://img100.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed026.jpg/

*Showing front pockets and underarm reinforcement:*

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed027.jpg/

*5) Willis and Geiger shirt*

This is a great shirt, from the venerable firm of Willis & Gieger. It's reinforced at the collar and the cuffs, and has elbow patches! Like most W&G products, this will last for years. It's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 24.5

*Asking $22 shipped in CONUS*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/giliberto056.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/giliberto057.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/giliberto059.jpg/

*6) Size 48 Barbour Border*

I've had this coat for about a decade, and it shows its wear! I was going to keep this, but when I tried it on last night it was far too large for me, even as a dog-walking coat, and it's a shame to have a Barbour Border go unused in my closet... so it's here very, very cheaply so that it can be used for the next few years!

It does have multiple rips and tears, which I've shown. The major one is on the back; I started to repair this using Barbour wax cotton and thread, but put this to one side when I started to shrink out of this. It could be readily home-repaired, though, and I'll include the materials to do this. I'll also include some Barbour repair materials for the other needed repairs.

Owing to the condition of this coat, I'm just asking *$28*, to find it a new home!

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Showing major tears:

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Showing two tears in lining:

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Showing major tear on back:

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

Tear, with repair material folded over to show what needs to be done still:

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*7) XL LL Bean Field jacket.*

This is a beautifully sturdy jacket, which I wore perhaps once or twice at most before my weight loss. It's Made in Canada of beautifully sturdy cotton, and is fully lined in plaid cotton, too. (The underside of the collar is lined in the same material as the body of the jacket.) It's a size men's XL R, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $25 *

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale022.jpg/ https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale023.jpg/ https://img99.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale021.jpg/

*8) Harris Tweed! Beautiful dark brown flecked herringbone 3/2 sack*

This is just gorgeous, but I have to admit that it's just a bit too small for me. My pictures really don't do this justice; it's a gorgeous, classic dark brown herringbone flecked with spots of heathery green, gorse yellow, and pumpkin organe--a classic, beautiful, Harris! It was made in the USA, is half-lined, and has a single vent. It's also a classic 3/2 sack, with lapped seams! This is in excellent condition.

This is an steal at *just $29*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 17 9/16

https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed013.jpg/

Showing flecking; the first picture is closer in colour, but my pictures are awful--this is a rich, dark brown tweed:

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed019.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed020.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed021.jpg/

*9) TIES SET 2*

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Hardy Amies. Silk. Keeper coming off on one side. *SOLD*

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

2) The British Sports Shop of Bermuda. Shows flying pheasants. No fabric listed, but likely poly or poly/silk. Made in Italy. *$6*

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

3) Trimingham's of Bermuda. A classic trad. store! Shows the island of Bermuda and a ship. No fabric listed, but likely poly or poly/silk. Asking *Claimed--thank you!*

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

4) Hermes. Thick and luxurious silk. The keeper is missing, hence just *SOLD*.

*10) Lewin of Jermyn Street cufflinks*

I have a pair of links from *T.M. Lewin of Jermyn Stree*t to pass on. These show the St george's CRoss of England, and come in their original box.

Asking *$26 shipped in CONUS*, or offer.

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/cufflinks010.jpg/

*11) Tradly charcoal topcoat*

This is a lovely and utterly trad. topcoat! It has all of the trad. desiderata--lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hook vent, 3/2 sack build, full lining, and I believe it's canvassed--it easily passes the pinch test! Made for the trad. (and now defunct) men's stores Jank Lang clothiers; this is a lovely dark charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do it justice at all. Apart from some loose stitching by the top of the hook vent in the inside, this is in Excellent condition!

*Asking $27 *

*Measurements:*

(I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see measurements.)

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 42

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats005.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats006.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats008.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats011.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tradlycoats015.jpg/


----------



## Dragoon

Claimed, thank you.
Lot of 5 LL Bean OCBD, no iron, 18-37, light blue. Well worn but still a lot of wear left, depending on your fastidiousness. I would still be wearing them to work if they fit. They look squashed because they have been laying in a chair with a bunch of other clothes that don't fit piled on top.

$30 for all plus actual shipping charges saves them from going to the Salvation Army.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$55: Schleisinger belting leather case*

This isn't mine, but it struck me as such a good deal that someone here might be interested:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=183299


----------



## Helmut

Greetings everyone!
New member but long time lurker!

I have a pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings that just dont fit perfect
Size is 9D. I don't have the heart to place them on ebay. Doing some detective work dates these somewhere from 1974-1984? color is Tan pebble scotch grain. The uppers are in great condition and the original soles still have some life left (they even have the deadly metal V-cleat!) These really are fantastic heavy gunboats! The inside markings are as follows: 9 D 655459 5 93602 LD
PICS:

















more pictures can be seen here <---click

I also have a pair of Brooks Brothers penny loafers Burgundy color
(dont think these are shell?) in size 11.


















more pics here <---- click

Looking to trade for ties or shirts size 16/34. Prefrebly in solids or check. Or shoes (any style) size 9.5E.


----------



## Helmut

No offers on the above yet. I also have a pair of decent condition allen edmonds chelsea tassel loafers size 9e in burgundy/brown that I havent managed to take pictures of yet. Just to clarify I'm thinking something like 3-4 shirts for either of these (depending on maker/condition) but I'm open to all offers!


----------



## DFPyne

Price Reductions & New Items Added



DFPyne said:


> 1. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Woolrich Plaid Shirt - 1320 Red, 100% Cotton [SOLD]
> 2. Medium 15-15.5 Sized Boarder Town Authentic Western Shirt, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$30 Shipped]
> 
> 3. Small Sized Allen Solly Bristol Twill Plaid Shirt, 100% Cotton, Tailored in British Hong Kong [$30 Shipped]
> 
> 4. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Brooks Brothers Polo, 100% Cotton Mercerized Lisle [$30 Shipped]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Small Sized Ralph Lauren Polo Navy Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in El Salvador [$20 Shipped]
> 
> 6. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger White with stripes Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$25 Shipped] *small holes in left sleeve which was sown up*
> 
> 7. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger Navy & Red Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$30 Shipped]
> 
> 8. Small Sized Lacoste by Izod, Blue & White Striped Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [SOLD]
> 9. Brooks Brothers 17-3 Relaxed Fit 100% Cotton Blue & Navy Gingham Shirt [$20 Shipped]
> 
> 10. 100% Pure Silk Burburrys Blazer. Name Marking on Tag. Small chips on buttons. [$40 Shipped]
> Chest: 19 Inches
> Shoulder: 18 Inches
> Jacket Length: 29.5
> Sleeve Length: 24 Inches
> 
> 11. Nikos Apostolopoulos Navy Double Breasted Patch Blazer. Few small stains, should come out with dry cleaning. [$25 Shipped]
> Chest: 20 Inches
> Shoulder: 18 Inches
> Jacket Length: 30 Inches
> Sleeve Length: 25.5 Inches
> 
> 12. 38 Regular Southwick Arthur A. Adler 100% Wool Blazer. Couple Stains on front of blazer, should come out with dry cleaning. [$25 Shipped]
> Chest: 19.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Jacket Length: 28.75
> Sleeve Length: 21.5
> 
> 
> PM with Interest, Questions and Offers


----------



## jfkemd

*Brooks Brothers Makers Ties*

this would be an instant collection of foulard ties

all in excellent condition.
no stains or folds
2 of these are 3 inches in diameter while the other 2 are about 3.25
$8 each shipped CONUS only
$27 for the entire lot.


----------



## TweedyDon

*c36-44: Bean Flying Tigers, Harris Tweed, BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack blazer, Bouvy Loro Piana blazer*

As part of my on going closet clearing I have several more classic items to pass along. All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted, and *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*And, as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

_NB: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar; all shoulder measurements are across the back._

*1) LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket, size 42.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is the classic trad. leather jacket! Beautifully made in the USA and lined in Thinsulate, the leather is lovely and soft--perfectly broken in (and so in Very Good/Excellent) without any tears, wear spots, or marks. Tagged a size 42, and runs true to size.

*2) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack blazer, with ALL PATCH POCKETS! Size 40L*

*ON HOLD! *

This is the trad. classic blazer! This has a 3/2 lapel roll, and three patch pockets--including the chest pocket. This is half-lined, with a hook vent and lapped seams. It has all of its original Golden Fleece buttons, and is (as far as I can tell) fully canvassed. It's been hanging in my closet for a long time, and so could use a steam or dry clean to alleviate its closet-tiredness; it could also use a steam to alleviate an unsympathetic dry cleaning on its lapel roll. (Please note--this was NOT pressed to a 3-button, it just wasn't pressed as a 3/2 as well as I usually expect and receive.)

Given that it would be in Excellent condition with a good steam/clean, I'm asking *just $45*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.25
Sleeve: 26 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 32

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets042.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets043.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets044.jpg/

*3) Made in Britain Pitlochry Harris Tweed, size 42L*

This is beautiful, and were I not to (a) be moving, and (b) have far too many Harris Tweeds this wouldn't be here. I bought this a few years ago in Scotland at the Pitlochry Mill for far, far more than I care to remember--but it was worth it, or would have been had I not always "saved" this for "special occasions", and so wore it very, very rarely indeed.

It's a beautiful classic Harris herringbone in a lovely dark moss green and peat brown--probably my favourite colours for Harris. It's fully lined, and a very British cut; double vent, darted, and with some shoulder padding. If you only have American cut tweeds, this would be a great addition! It's in excellent condition.

*Claimed--thank you!*

Tagged a 42L, but please see...
*
..measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 26 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31.25

*4) Coat Tails Harris tweed*

This is a lovely everyday classic in excellent condition! A lovely grey-blue herringbone with subtle 
vertical striping, this is half-lined and single vented.

*Claimed--thank you!*

I suspect that this is *c.36-37R*, but please see....

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18.75
Shoulder: 23.5 (+2.5)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30

*5) Bouvy Loro Piana & Co blazer*

This is just lovely! Made in Italy from Loro Piana wool, this is in excellent condition, this is beautifully cut, and almost certainly canvassed--it certainly passes the pinch test. It's fully lined, and double vented. For those unfamiliar with with the Belgian house of Bouvy, information can be found here:

https://www.bouvy.be/en/accueil.htm

Despite how lovely this is, I'm asking *just $50!*

This is tagged a 44 (EU 54), and runs true; see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.75 (+1.5)
Length: 31 3/8
Shoulder: 20.5

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets052.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets053.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets054.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets055.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets058.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets056.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*c.38/40 Tartan vest; Unworn 36/34 Polo Blackwatch wool trousers; 36/34 gray pants (FREE!)*

More from my closet clearing!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*As always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Tartan vest.*

There's no maker or fabric content listed, but I'm pretty sure that I bought this from The Scotch House in London several years ago, and that it's wool. It does have a very, very small snag hole on the front which could be readily fixed, otherwise it's in excellent condition. All the pockets are functional, and not faux.

Asking just $20, or offer

I believe that it's perhaps a 38/40R, based on fit.

*Measurements:*

20 wide, pit to fit.
26.5 long, top of collar to bottom point.

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets031.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets032.jpg/

*2) 36/34 RL Polo Blackwatch wool trousers.*

*(Buy these, get #3 below FREE!) *

These have never been worn or altered; I bought them before my weight loss! 

They're lightweight, three-season wool, and tagged 36/34.

*Asking $35, or offer.*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets033.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets034.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets036.jpg/

*3) 36/34 Dockers. Mid grey. Flat front, classic fit.*

I know, I know--what was I thinking? But, at least they're flat front, and I never wore them. They're also 60/40 poly/cotton (!!). *Claimed!*

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets037.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Langrock tartan 3/2 sack jacket!*

*Inexplicably, this is still available!*

This is a 3/2 sacks by the uber-trad and now defunct (and even _that's_ trad!) Langrock of Princeton. It's in absolutely immaculate condition, and come equipped with the full range of trad. desiderata--canvassing, hook vents, lapped seams, 2-button cuffs, lovely lapel rolls, the works!

Really, if this would work for you, grab it--I rarely see Langrock items, and very, very rarely see them of this quality and in this condition.

Some useful background on Langrock (by Boyer) can be found here, courtesy of Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*And, as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Note on measurements*: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar, and all shoulder measurements are seam to seam across the back. The sleeve measurements in paranetheses indicate the maximum that can be taken down, although please note that 1/2" less would be better, as the maximum would require basting in additional material--not difficult, but harder than a normal lenthening.

*1) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tartan sack.*

This is a gorgeous, subtle tartan--perfect for everyday wear, or as a seasonal jacket for Very Special Occasions. The pattern matching is wonderful. I believe that this is canvassed (it definitely passes the pinch test), and is in absolutely superb condition. It is half-lined with a single vent, has two-button cuffs, and lapped seams. It's in superb condition.

*Asking just $49*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/langrocks002.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/langrocks008.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/langrocks007.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/langrocks005.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/langrocks006.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/langrocks004.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

Another pair of shells after another purchaser fell through. I'm really only letting these go because I got an identical pair cheaply on the Bay, and I could really use the money for our upcoming move!

Price includes shipping in the continental USA, but not shoe trees, unless we negotiate otherwise.

Great vintage Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan plain toe bluchers! I've only worn them outside the house ONCE (though there is some wear from previous owner!) These are in GREAT shape with one exception: the paint on some of the eyelets has flaked off. This is easily fixable - in fact, if I get no interest, I may invest in some paint, do it myself, and raise the price, so act quickly if you'd like the shoes at a steal of a price! Heck, the gold lettering on the heel pad isn't even worn! There's NO damage to the top of the heels as is so typical with these shoes - the lining is perfect all the way around!

They are size 12B, but have been stretched somewhat - they'd be PERFECT for a 12C, especially if you have a high instep, but would also be workable for an 11 or 11.5, possibly even in a slightly wider size like D, if you're okay with a tad extra length - I'm an 11D/E and didn't have an issue at all.

Here's some photos - I can take better ones upon request. A note - shoetrees were not in for these photos, and they're old, so the creasing is NOT as severe as it appears in the photos. Mac Method worked wonders on these! Feel free to PM me with any questions, trade offers, interest, or anything at all. I'm asking *$199* for these since they're in such GREAT shape!


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Baycrest by Hudson's Bay Company. Cloth is a checked back gabardine (assumedly "checked back" means the back of the cloth has a windowpane-like pattern). The cloth was woven by Moonshire. Made in England.
> 
> Condition: Excellent vintage condition. No apparent flaws.
> 
> Color: steel blue-gray
> 
> Tagged: 42
> Chest: 48"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> BOC: 47"
> 
> Price: $35 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture002xv.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture006ru.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/picture003tx.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture004iy.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/picture005cp.jpg/
> 
> https://img229.imageshack.us/i/picture004ms.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Lots for sale - I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested:

1. *Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.* These are in excellent shape. There is no indication of the maker, but they were made for 'James Davis'. I'd rate the shell a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. Size 9 B | AA.
*Asking $80 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img405.imageshack.us/i/002ukv.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/004eg.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/006xx.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/005lk.jpg/

2. *Shell Cordovan Watch Strap. * Size 3/4". 
*SOLD*

_Details:_
https://img532.imageshack.us/i/034ih.jpg/

3. *Polo by Ralph Lauren French Cuff Shirts.* Both are in perfect shape, I only wore them a couple times a piece. The white shirt is the 'Curham' model, and is a size 16 x 35. The blue shirt is the 'Andrew' model, and is a size 16.5 x 35. 
*Asking $40 for the pair shipped CONUS.*

_Details:_
https://img580.imageshack.us/i/025tb.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/024qr.jpg/

4. *Vineyard Vines Polo Shirts. * All are in excellent shape, only worn a handfull of times. Very well taken care of. The yellow and the pink shirts are size Large, and the navy shirt is a size XL.
*Asking $20 each or $50 for the lot shipped CONUS.*

_Details:_
https://img266.imageshack.us/i/027ot.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/028pg.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/029au.jpg/

5. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/015ar.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/016fg.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/018cf.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/017qb.jpg/

6. *J. Press Polo Shirt.* Grey with navy stripes. No size listed, but measures to a size Large (23" chest). Excellent condition.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/022qz.jpg/

7. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Polo Shirts.* White and Navy. Both are size Small, and are brand new with tags.
*Asking $50 for the pair shipped CONUS.*

_Details:_
https://img189.imageshack.us/i/020xez.jpg/

8. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan plain toe oxfords. * The shoes are in excellent shape. I'd rate the shell an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Excellent patina forming. New Laces. Size 11 D.
*Asking $80 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/008mn.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/010ugm.jpg/https://img580.imageshack.us/i/012ve.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/011tc.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## AlanC

Georgia said:


> 2. *Shell Cordovan Watch Strap. * Size 3/4".
> *SOLD*


:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> :icon_headagainstwal


Tell me about it.


----------



## MrAmbrose

*44 short or 10 1/2 extra wide?*

Anyone have a 44 short blazer or jacket for sale?

Also looking for shoes in 10 1/2 extra wide (EEE or EE)

:biggrin:


----------



## brozek

Howdy all,
I've put myself on a strict one-in-one-out rule for footwear, and seeing Georgia's Alden loafers gave me the impetus to finally take photos and list these. Vintage LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes in tan leather 8" boots, size 9 (fits 10-10.5), made in Freeport, ME.

I bought them on ebay a few weeks ago because they were listed as size 11 - unfortunately, they're _actually _size 9 (which means they'll fit a 10-10.5, but definitely not a 12-13). I don't know how long it's been since Bean sold the 8" boots in tan with the "Maine Hunting Shoe" tag, but I know all the new ones that look like this are marked "Bean Boots" on the heel. I'm asking *$35 shipped*, which is just paying forward the good deal I got. Thanks!


----------



## brozek

I also have this polo (in burgundy) for sale in size Small, which has only been worn twice. I find myself going back to my bright polos over and over, and other than navy, I rarely wear darker colors. If someone else would get some wear out of it, awesome. I'm asking $20 shipped. Thanks!

It measures 21" across the chest and 25.5" in length. Here are some photos:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^what size polo?

here's a pair of size 10 LL Bean Camp mocs
fairly recent, good condition
$25 shipped conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'm hoping to put these up towards the purchase of a comparable pair in my size, getting this color, however, is gonna be the hard part!

*NOS Ansewn Full-Strap Penny Loafers, 7EEE*

The best information I could get about it was a news article from 2002 announcing the closing of the Ansewn factory in Bangor, Maine. Anyway, Ansewn is probably well known to most of you, but they produced most of the high-end handsewn loafers branded by PRL and the like--some say Alden and AE too, but I haven't confirmed that for myself. The color is a dark chocolate, and there are price marks on the sole from the store I picked them up from, but a couple wearings will take care of that.

$85 shipped conus, or actual cost outside US.


----------



## tonylumpkin

A few pair of pre-owned shoes, all in very nice condition. More pictures of any of the shoes are available on request.

Allen Edmonds MacNeils in burgundy shell cordovan, size 11 D. These are in very good condition. The double soles have plenty of wear remaining, the heel lifts will need to be replaced before long, but that's a cheap and easy fix. The burgundy has aged to a very nice redish brown patina, typical of burgundy shell. They are stamped FR, which I think means factory return. I can find no issue with them, save normal wear. Asking $147.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/aemacneils.jpg/

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues in black calf, size 11 D. Also in very good condition, with plenty of wear left in the soles. Again, the heel lifts will need to be replaced soon. Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/aepark.jpg/

Alden NST bluchers in tan calf, size 9 C. These have some wear at the toe of the sole that would be easily taken care of with toe taps...the rest of the soles have lots of wear remaining. The heels will need lifts before long. Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/aldennst.jpg/

Finally, Footjoy (probably Alden made or, could be AE, black calf tassel loafers in size 7.5 D. These are in very nice shape...toe and heel taps have left lots of wear remaing to both the soles and heels. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/fjtas.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*Unworn Begg scarf; Scots cashmere scarf; Kilgour, French, tie; 16/16.5 Madras shirt*

More from my closet clearing!

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and offers are welcome. International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Unworn Begg scarf.*

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/madrasscarves040.jpg/
*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Pure black Scottish cashmere scarf.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Kilgour, French, and Stanbury tie.*

This is a beautiful and quintessentially English tie, from K,F&S of Savile Row. This will be sent carefully packed and boxed with delivery confirmation.

*Asking $20, or offer!*

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets060.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets059.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets061.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets062.jpg/

*4) 16/16.5 SS Land's End Madras shirt*

This is made from real Indian Madras, as noted on the label. It's in excellent condition, and I'd keep it were it not just a tad small for me. (It's a Men's Regular Large, but fits more like a Medium.) I suggest that you snag this if you're a size 16 in shirts and have a normal length torso; it might be a tad small for my fellow 16.5s!

Asking *just $18*; this will be sent securely in an large double-packed envelope.

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/madrasscarves049.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/madrasscarves051.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/madrasscarves053.jpg/


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a real classic by a mystery-maker for Lexington True Traditional Clothing. This charcoal herringbone tweed jacket has all the right stuff: 3/2.5 roll, undarted sack, 3 patch pockets (very good pattern matching), narrow lapels, lapped shoulder and back seams, hook vent, 1/2 lined, finished interior seams, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the cuff, and fully canvassed. The only downside is that the jacket has plastic buttons.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, vintage condition.
> 
> Tagged size: None, but about a 42/44R
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 44.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeves: 24.75" + 1.5"
> BOC: 30
> 
> Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (I'm not trying to gouge anyone - thrift store prices in Washington are considerably higher than South Carolina)
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/picture006ld.jpg/https://img263.imageshack.us/i/picture005kr.jpg/https://img229.imageshack.us/i/picture004ms.jpg/
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/picture007gc.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/picture009kd.jpg/https://img576.imageshack.us/i/picture008sk.jpg/





MrAmbrose said:


> Anyone have a 44 short blazer or jacket for sale?
> 
> Also looking for shoes in 10 1/2 extra wide (EEE or EE)
> 
> :biggrin:


 The above might work for you.


----------



## Pink and Green

Just a note to say the quality of the goods in this thread has taken an uptick into "amazing" lately. Were some of these my sizes (especially the Bean Camp mocs) I'd be buying left and right. Thanks to all offering the tradly goodness.


----------



## Orgetorix

The quality of the photos has improved, too--tonylumpkin's shoe photos are outstanding, and I cannot express how thankful I am that GentlemanGeorge is able to post normally sized photos now.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ that's jfkemd's influence


----------



## Clay J

Just a quick note:
I'm always looking for brown shoes in size 13, and size 46r anything. Any season, most fabrics.
Thanks!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

size 32 Bill's M2P (inseam is hemmed at 36")
top pair is more of a mid-dark brown
$30 shipped for both

Polo plaid G9/baracuda style jacket
no chest logo, no size tag, seems like a large
$25 shipped conus/offer

Drops:
Brooks Brothers G9 windbreaker
size medium, BB logo on chest
old yellow on blue BB tag
very lightweight windbreaker type material
$20 shipped conus

bigger:

Alan Paine V-Neck Sweater
Size 44, made in England, 100% lambswool
saddle shoulders, little to no fading (besides in a flash photos)
some minor piling, no moth holes 
$20 shipped/offer

Forgot I had these
Southwick silk jacket (great for summer)
Older, American JAB sack
$5+actual shipping each

Southwick Raw Silk Jacket: $5+shipping
size 42L (chest:23", sleeve:26", shoulders:18.5", length:23")
beige check, lightweight nubby silky stuff
2 button, darted, center vent

Older Jos. A. Bank 3/2 Sack Blazer: $5+shipping
Made in America
"Executive Collection" fully lined, center vent
no tagged size, seems like a 40-42
chest: just over 22", shoulders 18.5", sleeve:25", length: 32.25"

Southwick heavy, tweed-ish (softer though) sportcoat:$5+shipping
two button darted, center vent, fully lined
jacket: 21.5" across chest, 18" shoulders, 30.5" long, 23" sleeves (40S?)


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices on the remaining items. Please PM if interested...



Georgia said:


> Lots for sale - I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested:
> 
> 1. *Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.* These are in excellent shape. There is no indication of the maker, but they were made for 'James Davis'. I'd rate the shell a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. Size 9 B | AA.
> *Asking $80 => $70 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/002ukv.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/004eg.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/006xx.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/005lk.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Shell Cordovan Watch Strap. * Size 3/4".
> *SOLD*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/034ih.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Polo by Ralph Lauren French Cuff Shirts.* Both are in perfect shape, I only wore them a couple times a piece. The white shirt is the 'Curham' model, and is a size 16 x 35. The blue shirt is the 'Andrew' model, and is a size 16.5 x 35.
> *Asking $40 => $35 for the pair shipped CONUS.*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img580.imageshack.us/i/025tb.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/024qr.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Vineyard Vines Polo Shirts. * All are in excellent shape, only worn a handfull of times. Very well taken care of. The yellow and the pink shirts are size Large, and the navy shirt is a size XL.
> *Asking $20 each or $50 => $40 for the lot shipped CONUS.*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/027ot.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/028pg.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/029au.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/015ar.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/016fg.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/018cf.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/017qb.jpg/
> 
> 6. *J. Press Polo Shirt.* Grey with navy stripes. No size listed, but measures to a size Large (23" chest). Excellent condition.
> *Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/022qz.jpg/
> 
> 7. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Polo Shirts.* White and Navy. Both are size Small, and are brand new with tags.
> *Asking $50 => $40 for the pair shipped CONUS.*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/020xez.jpg/
> 
> 8. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan plain toe oxfords. * The shoes are in excellent shape. I'd rate the shell an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Excellent patina forming. New Laces. Size 11 D.
> *Asking $80 => $70 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/008mn.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/010ugm.jpg/https://img580.imageshack.us/i/012ve.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/011tc.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if interested.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Shoes for sales:

Alden Cape Cod horsebit loafers, size 10.5D, dark brown calfskin. Lovely shoes, but I have absolutely no use for these and my feet are telling me I need to stop wearing lightweight shoes like these. I have worn them in the house only, so they are in virtually new condition and show no wear. The rings on the horsebits have been replaced so they are tight and will not "jingle" when you walk. Price USD$50 to my Paypal, which will include shipping via regular mail.

Sebago Docksides, size 11Wide, dark brown with white soles. I have worn these about 10 times but the condition is excellent. I always wore socks with these because they were always a bit too big. Price asking USD$30, which will include shipping.

Sebago Classic, size 10Wide, black. These have been worn about 10 times and are in average condition and appropriate for winter or bad weather shoes. I did a few rounds with rubbing alcohol and managed to dull the painted-on shine. Asking USD$15, which will include shipping.

Send me a PM message or email and we'll go from there.


----------



## jfkemd

price drop
$5 each shipped
$18 shipped for all of them.



jfkemd said:


> this would be an instant collection of foulard ties
> 
> all in excellent condition.
> no stains or folds
> 2 of these are 3 inches in diameter while the other 2 are about 3.25
> $8 each shipped CONUS only
> $27 for the entire lot.


----------



## DFPyne

Everything must go.

1. Medium 15-15.5 Sized Boarder Town Authentic Western Shirt, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$20 CONUS] 

2. Small Sized Allen Solly Bristol Twill Plaid Shirt, 100% Cotton, Tailored in British Hong Kong [$20 CONUS]

3. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Brooks Brothers Polo, 100% Cotton Mercerized Lisle [$20 CONUS]









4. Small Sized Ralph Lauren Polo Navy Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in El Salvador [$20 CONUS]

5. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger White with stripes Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$20 CONUS] *small hole in left sleeve which was sown up*

6. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger Navy & Red Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$40 CONUS]


7.Brooks Brothers 17-3 Relaxed Fit 100% Cotton Blue & Navy Gingham Shirt [$15 CONUS]

8. 100% Pure Silk Burburrys Blazer. Name Marking on Tag. Small chips on buttons. [$30 CONUS] 
Chest: 19 Inches 
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 29.5
Sleeve Length: 24 Inches 

9. Nikos Apostolopoulos Navy Double Breasted Patch Blazer. Few small stains, should come out with dry cleaning. [$25 CONUS]
Chest: 20 Inches
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 30 Inches 
Sleeve Length: 25.5 Inches

10. 38 Regular Southwick Arthur A. Adler 100% Wool Blazer. Couple Stains on front of blazer, should come out with dry cleaning. [$20 CONUS] 
Chest: 19.5
Shoulder: 17
Jacket Length: 28.75
Sleeve Length: 21.5


PM with Interest, Questions and Offers. Combined shipping always welcome.


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD* AE Wilberts, scarcely worn, in the coveted Band-Aid color. 9 1/2 C. $25 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*


















Lands End plain toe bluchers, not as Band-Aidy, worn maybe a dozen times. 10M (keep in mind that LE shoes tend to run big). $35 shipped CONUS


















AE Stockbridge, some wear but nothing drastic, 9 1/2 C. $20 shipped CONUS.

















All shoes are clean and non-smelly.

Send a PM.


----------



## mjc

OK, no trades have worked out... :frown:

$80 each, CANADA/CONUS.



mjc said:


> Anyone up for a shoe trade? I have 3 pairs of very lightly worn shoes that I'm just not going to wear, based on a ruthless analysis of my closet. (Two are trad, avert your eyes on the third if you're the sensitive type.) I'm looking for 10.5US, regular width, dark brown, dark brown/red, or possibly medium brown.
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/shoes1e.jpg/  https://img31.imageshack.us/i/shoes5a.jpg/
> 
> From left to right:
> , 9.5UK, fits 10-10.5 US. Never worn.
> , 9.5UK, fits 10-10.5 US. Worn one day.
> Brown N.D.C. Arbiter Elegantiae, Euro 44, 11 US. Worn one evening.
> 
> PM me if interested. Would like to trade for captoes, wingtips, wholecuts, brogues. And I could really use some deerskin moccasins. No split toes or plain toe bluchers.


----------



## Reptilicus

Johnston & Murphy Signature Series suede (probably nubuck). Size 9D. Been in the closet for a year, have around 8 hours of use on them, just never fit my narrow foot correctly. Asking $25 Shipped.


----------



## TheWGP

Quick drop on these! Just spent over $500 on car repairs so looking to move them! Offers welcome!



TheWGP said:


> Another pair of shells after another purchaser fell through. I'm really only letting these go because I got an identical pair cheaply on the Bay, and I could really use the money for our upcoming move!
> 
> Price includes shipping in the continental USA, but not shoe trees, unless we negotiate otherwise.
> 
> Great vintage Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan plain toe bluchers! I've only worn them outside the house ONCE (though there is some wear from previous owner!) These are in GREAT shape with one exception: the paint on some of the eyelets has flaked off. This is easily fixable - in fact, if I get no interest, I may invest in some paint, do it myself, and raise the price, so act quickly if you'd like the shoes at a steal of a price! Heck, the gold lettering on the heel pad isn't even worn! There's NO damage to the top of the heels as is so typical with these shoes - the lining is perfect all the way around!
> 
> They are size 12B, but have been stretched somewhat - they'd be PERFECT for a 12C, especially if you have a high instep, but would also be workable for an 11 or 11.5, possibly even in a slightly wider size like D, if you're okay with a tad extra length - I'm an 11D/E and didn't have an issue at all.
> 
> Here's some photos - I can take better ones upon request. A note - shoetrees were not in for these photos, and they're old, so the creasing is NOT as severe as it appears in the photos. Mac Method worked wonders on these! Feel free to PM me with any questions, trade offers, interest, or anything at all. I'm asking $199>>> 185 for these since they're in such GREAT shape!


----------



## III

jfkemd,

PM sent, but your box is full. I'll take those foulards.


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> Updated inventory and lowered prices on the remaining items. Please PM if interested...


1. *Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.* These are in excellent shape. There is no indication of the maker, but they were made for 'James Davis'. I'd rate the shell a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. Size 9 B | AA.
*Asking $80 => $70 => $60 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img405.imageshack.us/i/002ukv.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/004eg.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/006xx.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/005lk.jpg/

2. *Shell Cordovan Watch Strap. * Size 3/4". 
*SOLD*

3. *Polo by Ralph Lauren French Cuff Shirts.* Both are in perfect shape, I only wore them a couple times a piece. The white shirt is the 'Curham' model, and is a size 16 x 35. The blue shirt is the 'Andrew' model, and is a size 16.5 x 35. 
*Asking $40 => $35 => $30 for the pair shipped CONUS.*

_Details:_
https://img580.imageshack.us/i/025tb.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/024qr.jpg/

4. *Vineyard Vines Polo Shirts. * All are in excellent shape, only worn a handfull of times. Very well taken care of. The yellow and the pink shirts are size Large, and the navy shirt is a size XL.
*SOLD*

5. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/015ar.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/016fg.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/018cf.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/017qb.jpg/

6. *J. Press Polo Shirt.* Grey with navy stripes. No size listed, but measures to a size Large (23" chest). Excellent condition.
*Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/022qz.jpg/

7. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Polo Shirts.* White and Navy. Both are size Small, and are brand new with tags.
*SOLD*

8. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan plain toe oxfords. * The shoes are in excellent shape. I'd rate the shell an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Excellent patina forming. New Laces. Size 11 D.
*Asking $80 => $70 => $60 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/008mn.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/010ugm.jpg/https://img580.imageshack.us/i/012ve.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/011tc.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## brozek

The Bean boots listed above are sold, but this polo is still available. Price lowered to $15 shipped!



brozek said:


> I also have this polo (in burgundy) for sale in size Small, which has only been worn twice. I find myself going back to my bright polos over and over, and other than navy, I rarely wear darker colors. If someone else would get some wear out of it, awesome. I'm asking _$20 shipped_ *now $15 shipped*. Thanks!
> 
> It measures 21" across the chest and 25.5" in length. Here are some photos:


----------



## Benson

Hi Everyone,

I saw a lovely winter weight (10 -11 oz. I'd say) black and white glen plaid flannel 3pc suit at a Goodwill yesterday, and was wondering if anyone has a need of such a suit. It has many of the details most of us here like: 3/2 roll, lapped lapel seams, hook vent, 2 button sleeve, flat front trousers, coin pocket and on seam pockets etc. It was made for Learbury, a defunt trad shop in Syracuse NY, perhaps by Southwick, though I couldn't be sure. It seemed to me to be in a excellent condition and had the trousers fit me I would have bought it for myself. I am not looking to turn a profit, thus I didn't take the risk of purchasing it, but I am going to be that way again Thursday to pick up some items from the alterations tailor so if anyone is interested pm me. It being GoodWill, the suit was not cheap as these things go so the cost to anyone interested would be $45. I didn't have a tape measure but I figured the following:
Jacket
Chest and shoulder in line with a 40r 
Sleeve: 24
BOC: 30 0 30.5

Trousers
W: 32/33 waist 
Inseam: 29 uncuffed, with an inch and half under 

Anyway, I know this unorthodox, if not uncouth, I really just thought someone might enjoy this suit.

Best,
benson


----------



## The Rambler

NOT uncouth, wish it fit me, sounds great.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> 2 Pocket Squares from The Tie Bar
> $5 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Seersucker Shorts - pleated, Size 32 $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Golf Pants - Navy & Blue Checked - Old Stock, New
> Tagged 35, Measure to a 33" waist and 29" inseam - pleated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Brickish Reds, 37 Waist, 29 Inseam, pleated & cuffed
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Palm Beach Blue Trousers, 36 Long, 29 Inseam, pleated & cuffed
> $15 NWT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Deep Reds, NWOT, 37 waist, 29 Inseam, Plain Front & Cuffed
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Seersucker Trousers, 40 Waist, 29 1/2 Inseam, Plain Front & Cuffed
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Brooksease, Olive Suit, 41 Reg, 34 Trousers, 29 Inseam
> Suit is in good, not great condition, but has alot of life left, good starter suit.
> $30


BUMP - all still available.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Shoes for sales:
> 
> *SOLD*: Alden Cape Cod horsebit loafers, size 10.5D, dark brown calfskin.----
> 
> Sebago Docksides, size 11Wide, dark brown with white soles, Made in USA. I have worn these about 10 times but the condition is excellent. I always wore socks with these because they were always a bit too big. Price asking USD$30, which will include shipping.
> 
> *WITHDRAWN*: Sebago Classic, size 10Wide, black.----
> 
> Send me a PM message or email and we'll go from there.


Sebago Docksides still available. Excellent condition. Made in USA. Too big for me. Please get them out of my closet.

Sebago Classics will be dismantled and posted on my mocassin construction thread, in time.


----------



## swb120

*Odds & Ends*

A few items up for sale. Asking *$20 shipped for tie & bowtie, $16 shipped for belt (+2 west of Chicago):*

1) Robert Talbott pale yellow tie with navy pindots. Approx. 3 3/8" wide. *$20 shipped.*

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/img4223r.jpg/

2) Brooks Brothers red, white & navy bowtie. *SOLD*

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img4229ho.jpg/

3) Unknown kelly green/navy surcingle belt, sz 34. *$16 shipped.*

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img4227r.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Polo Ralph Lauren Shorts, 33*

These appear to be new and unworn, but with a no store return mark on the waistband. Finished seams, two-button waistband cinches.

$24 shipped. 

















*Sero Salmon Pinpoint OCBD, 16.5/33*

Also in very good, barely worn condition, and it has nice buttons (though not sure if they are shell). The store put a staple through the collar, but from my experience this lays down and disappears after a wash.

$20 shipped. 

















*New Torino Navy Wool Surcingle Belt, 34*

Measures true.

$24 shipped. 

















*Two lovely ties*

The ancient madder tie is in beautiful shape, the other has a little memory around the knot but otherwise appears perfect.

Ancient Madder $24 shipped
Navy, pink and green foulard $16 shipped


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'll go $80 on these, but then I'm putting them on the bay or the sales forum here or at the other site. These are the same shoes as the Cape Cod Collection Alden full strap penny mocc, dark brown. So, a great deal still.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> I'm hoping to put these up towards the purchase of a comparable pair in my size, getting this color, however, is gonna be the hard part!
> 
> *NOS Ansewn Full-Strap Penny Loafers, 7EEE*
> 
> The best information I could get about it was a news article from 2002 announcing the closing of the Ansewn factory in Bangor, Maine. Anyway, Ansewn is probably well known to most of you, but they produced most of the high-end handsewn loafers branded by PRL and the like--some say Alden and AE too, but I haven't confirmed that for myself. The color is a dark chocolate, and there are price marks on the sole from the store I picked them up from, but a couple wearings will take care of that.
> 
> $85 shipped conus, or actual cost outside US.


----------



## ASF

The thrift shop in Winnetka, IL has a Joe Banks green (almost BRG) flannel 3/2 blazer in 44R. It costs $18. It had seen better days, lots of them in fact, but you never know.

asf


----------



## tonylumpkin

Two nice belts! The nautical is a 42 with solid brass buckle and is NWOT. The braided is a 36, in good used condition, by Trafalger.
$24 for the nautical shipped CONUS and $18 for the braided.

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/belts1.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The MacNeils and the NSTs are gone.


tonylumpkin said:


> A few pair of pre-owned shoes, all in very nice condition. More pictures of any of the shoes are available on request.
> 
> Allen Edmonds MacNeils in burgundy shell cordovan, size 11 D. These are in very good condition. The double soles have plenty of wear remaining, the heel lifts will need to be replaced before long, but that's a cheap and easy fix. The burgundy has aged to a very nice redish brown patina, typical of burgundy shell. They are stamped FR, which I think means factory return. I can find no issue with them, save normal wear. *GONE*
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/aemacneils.jpg/
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenues in black calf, size 11 D. Also in very good condition, with plenty of wear left in the soles. Again, the heel lifts will need to be replaced soon. Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/aepark.jpg/
> 
> Alden NST bluchers in tan calf, size 9 C. These have some wear at the toe of the sole that would be easily taken care of with toe taps...the rest of the soles have lots of wear remaining. The heels will need lifts before long. *GONE*
> 
> https://img63.imageshack.us/i/aldennst.jpg/
> 
> Finally, Footjoy (probably Alden made or, could be AE, black calf tassel loafers in size 7.5 D. These are in very nice shape...toe and heel taps have left lots of wear remaing to both the soles and heels. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/fjtas.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheWGP

Now dropped to just $170 including shipping!


TheWGP said:


> Another pair of shells after another purchaser fell through. I'm really only letting these go because I got an identical pair cheaply on the Bay, and I could really use the money for our upcoming move!
> 
> Price includes shipping in the continental USA, but not shoe trees, unless we negotiate otherwise.
> 
> Great vintage Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan plain toe bluchers! I've only worn them outside the house ONCE (though there is some wear from previous owner!) These are in GREAT shape with one exception: the paint on some of the eyelets has flaked off. This is easily fixable - in fact, if I get no interest, I may invest in some paint, do it myself, and raise the price, so act quickly if you'd like the shoes at a steal of a price! Heck, the gold lettering on the heel pad isn't even worn! There's NO damage to the top of the heels as is so typical with these shoes - the lining is perfect all the way around!
> 
> They are size 12B, but have been stretched somewhat - they'd be PERFECT for a 12C, especially if you have a high instep, but would also be workable for an 11 or 11.5, possibly even in a slightly wider size like D, if you're okay with a tad extra length - I'm an 11D/E and didn't have an issue at all.
> 
> Here's some photos - I can take better ones upon request. A note - shoetrees were not in for these photos, and they're old, so the creasing is NOT as severe as it appears in the photos. Mac Method worked wonders on these! Feel free to PM me with any questions, trade offers, interest, or anything at all. I'm asking $199>>$185>>> $170 for these since they're in such GREAT shape!
> 
> Thumbnails - click on them for larger pictures!


----------



## kellyjames23

*Brooks Brothers Four Panel Plain Front Shorts 38*

These Brooks Brothers shorts are brand new, flat front, size 38. 100% cotton. Asking $40 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Unworn 3/2 canvassed sacks, in (likely) silk/linen and wool/cashmere!*

*Inexplicably, these are still available--and are now $40 each, or $70 for the pair!*

*Please PM with interest and offers--and, as always, offers are very welcome!*

*NB: My photographs really don't do these jackets justice at all--they're really lovely!*

*1) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?*

This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented.

*Asking $40!*

No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length (BOC): 30
Shoulder (back): 19

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*2) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--cashmere and wool?*

This is another beautiful jacket in IMMACULATE condition! Again, as far as I know this is unworn. It has no maker's name or fabric content--it's from the same maker as its brother, above--but I suspect that it's a wool/cashmere blend. I thought at first it was lambswool, but it's much hardier and yet softer than a pure lambswool cloth. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe it's canvassed. It's certainly fully lined and single vented.

*Asking $40!*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/


----------



## Reptilicus

All shirts $10 Shipped. Brooks Brothers -Medium, Nautica-Medium, Tommy Hilfiger-Large. 2 new, never worn, 1 very slightly used in perfect condition.
























Polo Ralph Loren Pocket T Shirts. Colors Black, Blue, Red. Lightly worn. All 3 for $20 shipped. If you have to mow the lawn, you might as well do it in style.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tartan vest now $18!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> More from my closet clearing!
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *1) Tartan vest.*
> 
> There's no maker or fabric content listed, but I'm pretty sure that I bought this from The Scotch House in London several years ago, and that it's wool. It does have a very, very small snag hole on the front which could be readily fixed, otherwise it's in excellent condition. All the pockets are functional, and not faux.
> 
> Asking just $18, or offer
> 
> I believe that it's perhaps a 38/40R, based on fit.
> 
> *Edit: The tartan is Cameron of Erracht--thanks, SartoNYC!*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clan_Cameron
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> 20 wide, pit to fit.
> 26.5 long, top of collar to bottom point.
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets031.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets032.jpg/
> 
> *2) 36/34 RL Polo Blackwatch wool trousers.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) 36/34 Dockers. Mid grey. Flat front, classic fit.*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## SartoNYC

Nice vest Tweedy Don.

Tartan is Cameron of Erracht

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clan_Cameron

If it were only my size.


----------



## Andy Roo

I've a bunch of traditional fit Brooks Brothers OCBDs here, all size 15.5 x 34, all made in USA.

Two white,
Two blue,
Three blue university stripe,
One burgundy university stripe.

They are between one and three years old, and they still look new. No stains, rips, holes, fraying...nothing. I'd like to sell them for $20 each, shipping included.


----------



## Georgia

OK, everything but the shell cordovan tassels and the French cuff PRLs have sold or are spoken for. I've lowered prices on both, but am willing to accept offers.

Lots for sale - I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested:

1. *Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.* These are in excellent shape. There is no indication of the maker, but they were made for 'James Davis'. I'd rate the shell a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. Size 9 B | AA.
*Asking $80 => $70 => $60 => $50 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img405.imageshack.us/i/002ukv.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/004eg.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/006xx.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/005lk.jpg/

2. *Shell Cordovan Watch Strap. * Size 3/4". 
*SOLD*

3. *Polo by Ralph Lauren French Cuff Shirts.* Both are in perfect shape, I only wore them a couple times a piece. The white shirt is the 'Curham' model, and is a size 16 x 35. The blue shirt is the 'Andrew' model, and is a size 16.5 x 35. 
*Asking $40 => $35 => $30 => $25 for the pair shipped CONUS.*

_Details:_
https://img580.imageshack.us/i/025tb.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/024qr.jpg/

4. *Vineyard Vines Polo Shirts. * All are in excellent shape, only worn a handfull of times. Very well taken care of. The yellow and the pink shirts are size Large, and the navy shirt is a size XL.
*SOLD*

5. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
*SOLD*

6. *J. Press Polo Shirt.* Grey with navy stripes. No size listed, but measures to a size Large (23" chest). Excellent condition.
*SOLD*

7. *Polo by Ralph Lauren Polo Shirts.* White and Navy. Both are size Small, and are brand new with tags.
*SOLD*

8. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan plain toe oxfords. * The shoes are in excellent shape. I'd rate the shell an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Excellent patina forming. New Laces. Size 11 D.
*SOLD*

Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! J.Press, Brooks (silk and wool), Talbott BOC, Kilgour French & Stanbury, Gucci, Mad Men-style Armani, paisleys, tartans, and more!*

More ties from my closet clearing! All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted; all are silk unless otherwise noted.

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*; two or more ties will be sent boxed with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always, *offers are very welcome*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Group 1: Brooks, Press, Talbott; in silk and wool*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/ties002.jpg/
https://img441.imageshack.us/i/ties003.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ties004.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/ties005.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/ties006.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/ties008.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. A great trad. tie!$16 *Claimed, PP*
2) Robert Talbott BOC. Very rich and luxurious tie; my pictures don't do it anywhere near justice! Still has original tag showing initial sale price of $98.50. $18
3) Brooks regimental. In thick, heavy silk. 3.75" wide. $12
4) Brooks harlequin. In thick, heavy silk.3.75" wide. $12
5) Brooks wool regimental; Very Good condition; one loose thread by keeper. 3" wide. $14

*Group 2: Mad Men style Armanis and Gucci*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ties009.jpg/
https://img121.imageshack.us/i/ties011.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ties012.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/ties013.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/ties015.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/ties014.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Gucci. Very Good condition;minor loose stitching on back seam in one spot (shown). 3 5/16" wide$18 > 17
2) Armani; 50s/60s abstract pattern. Very Good condition; 3.25" wide $15
3) Armani; 50s/60s abstract pattern. Very Good condition; very minor thread pulls on front. 3 7/16" wide/ $15

*Group 3: Anglo-Celtic ties.*

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/ties017.jpg/
https://img42.imageshack.us/i/ties018.jpg/ https://img532.imageshack.us/i/ties027.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/ties031.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/ties032.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Made in Ireland dark green with kelly green harps emblematic. Polyester. $12
2) Reis of New Haven tartan. Wool. $12
3) Unlined red tartan; Made in The Amanas. Wool. 4" wide. $10
4) Blue tartan tie; appears to be wool. 2.75" wide. $10
5) *REPOST!* Kilgour, French, stanbury of Savile Row, wheelbarrow emblematic. $20 > $17

*Group 4: Paisleys*

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/ties035.jpg/
https://img819.imageshack.us/i/ties036.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/ties039.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Christian Dior; Made in the USA. 3.75" wide. $12
2) Brooks Brothers Makers.3.25" wide. $12
3) Liberty of London. Made in the USA. 3.25" wide$12
4) MacHugh. Handblocked in England.3 3/8" wide $14


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Bros tweed sportcoat (42R), Brooks Bros. green 3/2 sack s'coat (37R)*

2) Brooks Brothers brown tweed herringbone sportcoat. 3 button, rolled to 2nd button. Center vent, made in Italy, tagged size 42R, measures to 41R-42R. Gorgeous, gorgeous sportcoat.

Asking *$80 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.5 (2"+ to let out)
Length: 31.5

Photos:

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4256.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img4257p.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img4258q.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img4260.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img4263.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4264.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4265t.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The blue check PRL shorts 33 above and the salmon Sero OCBD are claimed. The ancient madder tie is until further notice withdrawn (think it might be a good idea to keep a nice one like that for myself.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in Scotland cashmere scarf*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Made in Scotland cashmere scarf.*

This measures a generous 12" by 65", with a 6" total fringe. It's in Very Good condition, with some rumpling from storage and some very minor pilling from wear.

*Asking $25*

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/scarf001.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/scarf002.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/scarf004.jpg/

*Coming tomorrow*: a lovely bespoke Half-Norfolk jacket in c.38/40L, a three-season Blackwatch jacket (40L), a beautiful Madras-y 3/2 sack, an immaculate 44L BB tuxedo jacket, and a couple of AEs in 11D!


----------



## brozek

Just wanted to note that the Bean boots and burgundy Brooks polo from the previous page are sold. Thanks!


----------



## TommyDawg

Reptilicus said:


> All shirts $10 Shipped. Brooks Brothers -Medium, Nautica-Medium, Tommy Hilfiger-Large. 2 new, never worn, 1 very slightly used in perfect condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent on the brown BB shirt. Thanks.
> Tom D.


----------



## Benson

All prices are shipped CONUS.

Open to offers and trades.

Berle Charcoal Flannels
Bought on the exchange. They had been unworn then and I've only worn them three times before admitting that they are too short for me. 
Details: lovely hand, side tabs, slightly shorter rise, trimmer than a full cut (i.e. standard for Berle)
Waist: 36
Inseam: 27" 
1.75 cuffs
additional ½ inch to let out beyond 3 ½ inches that compose the cuffs.
$25








[/URL]

Sero Green and white Broadcloth candy stripe
Excellent condition. I was quite excited when I found this, but to my regret the sleeves are too long (I was hoping they would have shrank some).
16.5 x 35
$13















[/URL]

Atkinson's for O'connell's Ancient Madder Navy Paisley 
Bought new last fall, worn twice (I like larger paisleys). This is a beautiful tie. 
3.5 inches wide
$40

Ben Silver Green and white regimental.
Bought on the exchange. This tie is wonderful because it seems seasonal in cool and warm weather. It hadn't been worn when I bought it and I've only tried it a few times in an attempt to convince myself that it worked with my coloring.
a bit less than 3.5 inches wide
$22

PRL (tag has fallen off) regimental Blue and yellow
3.5 inches wide
$12

No name Navy polka dot
Free with other purchase
3"







[/URL]







[/URL]

Weejun made in the USA Tassel loafers 
Very good condition
11C
$18







[/URL]







[/URL]

3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics. In part because the wind was blowing when I was taking them and I couldn't get the jacket to stay, but it also appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and has a very natural shoulder. Had it a bit less width in the shoulder I would be keeping it.

Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
Chest: 42" but fits a bit larger
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25:
Length (BOC): 30.5"
$40







[/URL]







[/URL]

2B darted summer weight Southwick for the ROOTS trad shop
This is lovely and most likely silk and wool. I bought it on the exchange and love it, but sadly it doesn't fit me around the waist. For those concerned about the pattern matching around the darts, worry not.

Details
Chest: 40"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Length (BOC): 30"
$30








[/URL]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## MarkfromMD

TweedyDon said:


> *Coming tomorrow*: a lovely bespoke Half-Norfolk jacket in c.38/40L, a three-season Blackwatch jacket (40L), a beautiful Madras-y 3/2 sack, an immaculate 44L BB tuxedo jacket, and a couple of AEs in 11D!


What size is the sack and how much is the BB jacket! Don't make us wait until tomorrow!

----------

Looking for 17.5x36/37 buttondowns, 44L jackets (need a sack blazer), 36x32/34 pants!


----------



## Cardinals5

Benson said:


> All prices are shipped CONUS.
> 
> Sero Green and white Broadcloth candy stripe
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Love the Sero stripe, but wish my arms were longer. If I didn't have something very similar to this jacket, I'd bite as well.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS ON BELTS, PARK AVENUES AND FOOT JOYS*



tonylumpkin said:


> Two nice belts! The nautical is a 42 with solid brass buckle and is NWOT. The braided is a 36, in good used condition, by Trafalger.
> $24 *>> NOW $20* for the nautical shipped CONUS and $18 *>> NOW $15* for the braided.
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/belts1.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The MacNeils and the NSTs are gone.


Allen Edmonds Park Avenues in black calf, size 11 D. Also in very good condition, with plenty of wear left in the soles. Again, the heel lifts will need to be replaced soon. Asking $87.50 *>> NOW $75.00* shipped CONUS.

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/aepark.jpg/

Finally, Footjoy (probably Alden made or, could be AE, black calf tassel loafers in size 7.5 D. These are in very nice shape...toe and heel taps have left lots of wear remaing to both the soles and heels. Asking $40 *>> NOW $35* shipped CONUS.

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/fjtas.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE STUFF! Avirex cotton A2, Field jacket, shirts, shoes...*

*NB: I'll be adding a free brown basketweave Harris Tweed (c.40-42R) jacket later today or tomorrow, too! *

I'm currently moving, and so would like to see these things off to new homes sooner rather than later--so I thought I'd just give these away for the cost of shipping!

So, everything here is* now $15*, with payment by Personal PayPal, shipped in CONUS--lighter things like shirts are less, as I indicate below. If you'd like more than one item, and if I can fit both things into a Priority Mail flate-rate box, it'll still just be $15 for shipping.

*Please PM with interest!*

*2) Ted Baker shirt, size 3 *

This is a great shirt; the fabric is just incredibly soft! It has *half* its original tag attached, and is in excellent condition. While this is tagged, I believe that it has been laundered (but not worn) once, so it is NOT NWT.

Chest: 24.5
Sleeve: 24.5

*Shipping: $10*

[/URL https://img684.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing017.jpg/

Button down tab collar:

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing016b.jpg/

TB buttons:

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/marchclosetclearing018.jpg/

*4) Avirex cotton A2 jacket, size L*

*Claimed!*

*7) Dr Martens Blucher shoes*

These are in Very Good condition--they could use a polish, but the insoles and soles are in excellent condition! They're size 9 Uk/10 US.

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/dms004.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/dms005.jpg/https://img130.imageshack.us/i/dms007.jpg/

*8) Leather Protech jacket*

_Not trad. but someone might like it..._

I've just bought a farmhouse, and found this in one of the closets. It's a bit stiff, and have some minor damage to the lining (shown), but it's still perfectly wearable, and I thought someone here might like it...

Chest: 23.5
Sleeve: 27 (This is designed for bikers, so the arms are longer than usual)
Shoulder (at back): 21 1/4
Length (BOC): 27 3/8

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/leatherjkt001.jpg/ https://img99.imageshack.us/i/leatherjkt002.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/leatherjkt004.jpg/

Lining damage:

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/leatherjkt003.jpg/

*9) Reversible Field jacket*

This is a terrific jacket! It's fully reversible, being able to turn from a Navy to a Nantucket Red jacket quickly and easily. And unlike a lot of reversible jackets, this one is packed with features, all of which appear on both sides: it has football reinforcements under the arms, handwarmer pockets, chest pockets, and a corduroy collar. It also has a full-length game pocket on (each) back.

There is no maker or fabric content listed, but this is clearly sturdy cotton duck. This really is a great three-season Field jacket!

It's in Very Good condition; there are a couple of minor marks on the front of the navy side(shown), and it's missing a couple of buttons used to close the pockets on the navy side. There are NO rips, snags, or tears.

There's no size listed, so please go by measurements. This seems to be around a M or L, or a 38, 40 or 42 R, depending on how loosely you like your outerwear to fit.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (although please note that the sleeves are longed than this indicates, owing to the cut; they measure 21" from armpit to cuff.)
Length (BOC): 29 7/8
Shoulder; 19 9/16

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed023.jpg/ https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed025.jpg/
https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed024.jpg/
https://img100.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed026.jpg/

*Showing front pockets and underarm reinforcement:*

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandtweed027.jpg/

*9) Willis and Geiger shirt*

*Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*44L Brooks Bros. tuxedo, c.38-40L 3/2 Madras sack; c.40-42L pinstripe suit*

More from my moving sale!

As always, al*l prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. And, as always, offers are also very welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 44L Brooks Brothers tuxedo jacket.*

This is unworn; I bought it in the middle of my weight loss to wear with Blackwatch trousers (now just sold!), but never got a chance to use it before I shrunk out of it. It's in beautiful condition, with peak lapels and a full lining.

*Asking just $30, or offer. Claimed, PP*

It's tagged a size 44L, and is unaltered.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.75
Sleeve: 26 (+2.25)
Shoulder: 20.25
Length: 32 9/16

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/jackets007.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jackets009.jpg/ https://img514.imageshack.us/i/jackets010.jpg/

*2) 3/2 Madras sack*

This is a beautiful Spring and Summer jacket from Jack Donnelly's, a former purveyor of trad. goodness in Trenton, when Trenton eclipsed Princeton in wealth and almost rivaled it in tradness! (So, yes, this is frfom some time--and, no, I don't live in Trenton any longer, but in a pre-Revolutionary small town Somewhere Close By!) This jacket is in Very Good condition (really, excellent condition, but I'm always conservative with older pieces). There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be poplin. It's half lined, with a hook vent and two button cuffs, as well as a 3/2 roll. Lovely!

*Asking $30, or offer.*

I believe that this is around a 38/40L, but please see...
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jackets001.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/

*3) Navy pinstripe suit*

I used this sparingly some years ago. It's nothing special, but it's a very decent, serviceable everyday suit. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with some minor rumpling on the trousers from storage--this will come out easily with a press. It's half lined, and the trousers are flat fronts.

*Asking just $30 or offer*

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 21.25
Sleeve: 26.75 (+2)
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31.5

Trousers:

Waist, measured flat: 18
Inseam: 32 13/16 (+1.75")

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/jackets014.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/jackets013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/


----------



## Benson

UPDATES



Benson said:


> All prices are shipped CONUS.
> 
> Open to offers and trades.
> 
> Berle Charcoal Flannels
> Bought on the exchange. They had been unworn then and I've only worn them three times before admitting that they are too short for me.
> Details: lovely hand, side tabs, slightly shorter rise, trimmer than a full cut (i.e. standard for Berle)
> Waist: 36
> Inseam: 27"
> 1.75 cuffs
> additional ½ inch to let out beyond 3 ½ inches that compose the cuffs.
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Sero Green and white Broadcloth candy stripe
> SOLD
> 
> Atkinson's for O'connell's Ancient Madder Navy Paisley
> Bought new last fall, worn twice (I like larger paisleys). This is a beautiful tie.
> 3.5 inches wide
> $40
> 
> Ben Silver Green and white regimental.
> Bought on the exchange. This tie is wonderful because it seems seasonal in cool and warm weather. It hadn't been worn when I bought it and I've only tried it a few times in an attempt to convince myself that it worked with my coloring.
> a bit less than 3.5 inches wide
> $22
> 
> PRL (tag has fallen off) regimental Blue and yellow
> Sold
> 
> No name Navy polka dot
> Free with other purchase
> 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Weejun made in the USA Tassel loafers
> SOLD
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics. In part because the wind was blowing when I was taking them and I couldn't get the jacket to stay, but it also appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and has a very natural shoulder. Had it a bit less width in the shoulder I would be keeping it.
> 
> Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
> Chest: 42" but fits a bit larger
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25:
> Length (BOC): 30.5"
> $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 2B darted summer weight Southwick for the ROOTS trad shop
> This is lovely and most likely silk and wool. I bought it on the exchange and love it, but sadly it doesn't fit me around the waist. For those concerned about the pattern matching around the darts, worry not.
> 
> Details
> Chest: 40"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length (BOC): 30"
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## Andy Roo

Andy Roo said:


> I've a bunch of traditional fit Brooks Brothers OCBDs here, all size 15.5 x 34, all made in USA.
> 
> Two white,
> Two blue,
> Three blue university stripe,
> One burgundy university stripe.
> 
> They are between one and three years old, and they still look new. No stains, rips, holes, fraying...nothing. I'd like to sell them for $20 each, shipping included.


One white, one blue stripe, and the burgundy stripe have been sold. I still have:

One white;
Two blue;
Two blue university stripe.

Again, these are like new and $20 each, shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Brooks polo has been sold*

The Brown brooks polo has been sold. 


Reptilicus said:


> All shirts $10 Shipped. Brooks Brothers -Medium, Nautica-Medium, Tommy Hilfiger-Large. 2 new, never worn, 1 very slightly used in perfect condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Loren Pocket T Shirts. Colors Black, Blue, Red. Lightly worn. All 3 for $20 shipped. If you have to mow the lawn, you might as well do it in style.


----------



## TweedyDon

*40R Hand-tailored in England Chester Barrie of Savile Row 90/10 wool/cashmere jac*

*NB: I'll be posting several lovely 3/2 sacks tomorrow, both blazers and tweeds--including some in rarer smaller sizes!--as well as the bespoke half-Norfolk I mentioned above, and the free basketweave Harris!
*

Now to the Anglophilia...!

This Chester Barrie Savile Row creation is an absolutely beautiful jacket, and really deserves a post of its own!

This is a stunningly beautiful jacket that was hand-tailored in England by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London for Barney's of New York. It's made from 90% wool and 10% cashmere, and has both a beautiful hand and a lovely drape. It's fully lined in viscose and has a single vent as well as two-button cuffs. The fabric is beautiful, and quintessentially English. This is in absolutely excellent condition, with the only minor flaw being a very,very small pen mark on the interior lining in the back shoulder area (shown).

Information on Chester Barrie can be found here:

But, I've moved into a Victorian farmhouse with limited closet space, and so even beauties like this now need to find new homes! So, it's here, and I'm

asking just *Now asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation! International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers--and, as always, offers are very welcome!*
*
Measurements:*

This is tagged a 40R, and seems to run true to size:

Chest: 21 1/8"
Sleeve: 24 1/4" (+2 1/4)
Shoulder (at back): 18 5/8"
Length (BOC): 30 3/4"

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie008.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie007.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie009.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie010.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie015.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie017.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie012.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie018.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie019.jpg/


----------



## Benson

Please PM with interest and offers.

Hertling for O'connell's Mid-gray worsted trousers.
Bought last year at retail. I've worn these only once because the alterations tailor in the very small town where I've lived this past year botched the instructions I gave her. They are the same as those currently listed on O'Connell's website:
Details: On-seam pockets, coin pocket, and brace buttons. 
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 27"
No cuffs, nothing to let.
$50

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/dscn8166.jpg/

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/dscn8164.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*37-42 S, R Tweeds and a Blazer, including 3/2 sacks and Harris Tweed, from The English Shop of Princeton, Southwick, and others*

Yet more from my moving sale--some beautiful tradly tweeds (including 3/2 sacks in smaller sizes) and a lovely 3/2 sack blazer by Southwick.

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar; all shoulder measures are taken straight at the back.*​
*All of the following jackets were Made in the USA!​*
*1) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*

This is a beautiful and very, very sturdy jacket. Beautifully made of mid to heavyweight tweed for The English Shop of Princeton, this has all of the trad. desiderata--hook vent, two button cuffs, and a half-lining. It's also clearly canvassed. It's in excellent condition! Moreover, its patterning and dark colouring makes this a very versatile jacket indeed!

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

This seems to be a 39/40R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30.5

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets008.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets013.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/

*
2) Beautiful vintage 3/2 tweed sack from Towncraft (!)*

That this jacket was made for Towncraft shows how far standards have declined, as this could easily have come from Langrock's or The English Shop in the 1990s. It's a lovely 3/2 sack with a natural shoulder, two button cuffs, a hook vent, and a beautiful 3/2 lapel roll. It also seems canvassed--it passes the pinch test--which shows that clothes really used to be built to last. And the patterning and colourways are gorgeous--this is a _real_ tweed! It's in Very Good condition--a conservative estimate, as I'm always hesitant to rate older pieces higher, no matter how good a condition they're in.

*Asking just $40, or offer*

There's no size tag, but this measures to c.40S--but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets004.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets005.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets006.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets007.jpg/

*3) Southwick classic 3/2 sack navy blazer*

This is rather a rarity, being a straight Southwick blazer, rather than a "Southwick for..." jacket. It was sold at Roots, the now defunct trad. store. It's a classic 3/2 sack navy blazer, and it passes the pinch test for canvassing. It's fully lined and has a single vent. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

It's tagged a 42R, and runs true to size.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets007.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets022.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets024.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets023.jpg/

*4) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed (A)*

*ON HOLD*

This is a classic stripped herringbone Harris Tweed, in the classic and versatile grey/steel blue colouring, shot through with subtle vertical colour striping with the occasional flecks of colour woven into the tweed. It's half lined and has a single vent. This does have a tiny, tiny hole in the interior lining in the shoulder area (shown), but otherwise this is a lovely jacket in excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.*

This seems to be c.38S, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19.5
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 1/2

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets025.jpg/ https://img295.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets026.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets028.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets029.jpg/

*5) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed (B), by Rogers Aristocrat Clothes*

Another classic Harris Tweed, in classic (and very trad) charcoal/light grey herringbone. This is half-lined with a single vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $40, or offer*

This is tagged a 37R, and seems to run true to size, but see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30 1/2

https://img580.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets030.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets031.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets032.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets033.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bespoke half-Norfolk 3/2 jacket!*

*Bespoke 3/2 half-Norfolk jacket by Raleigh's of Washington.*

This is another absolutely beautiful jacket that I'm rather sorry to see go... But space considerations, an overly-large collection of tweeds, and its lack of use conspire together to require that this find a new home.

This bespoke jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all. (It _seems_ to be missing one of the buttons for the front flap pockets, but careful examination shows that no button was ever attached--probably an inside joke to indicate its bespoke origins!) This is a testament to how well-made jackets will last if taken care of, as the building of this was completed on November 2nd, 1970. But don't be fooled by this--this isn't a vintage piece to be preserved in aspic, but a very, very sturdy jacket to be used and enjoyed!

This is simply packed with features. It's fully canvassed, has custom-designed pocket flaps for all of the fully-functional external pockets, is half-belted at the back, half-lined, single vented, and has a fully functional action-back center backseam (shown with my Kent brush) for flexibility while shooting. It also has the classic American 3/2 collar roll. If a Press jacket was mated with something from Huntsman, this would be the result!

*NOW asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*

It measures to around a 40R/L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+2)
Length: 31.5
Shoulder: 18

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk002.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk003.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk009.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk005.jpg/ https://img231.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk006.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk011.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk008.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/bespokehalfnorfolk007.jpg/


----------



## Congresspark

I'm probably saying what you all already know, but TweedyDon is a great guy to deal with. I've purchased a couple of items from him; they've been better than as described, shipped promptly, and everything about the transactions has been managed with great collegiality. If what he has is of use to you, give it a shot. (No personal knowledge or interest involved; just happy to help him clear the decks for his move.)


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks and Robert Talbot neckties and bowties.*

*Brooks Brothers Ties:*

*$10* Each

The two on the ends are *Brooks Brothers Makers*. The two middle ties are *Brooks Brothers Basics*. All 3 3/4 inches in width.

The four Bow Ties below are *Robert Talbot*.

*$12* Each.

The bowtie and Repp below are both* Brooks Brothers Makers*.
*$15* each.

All prices shipped. If you are interested in more than one tie, I'll cut you a deal, just let me know.

If you need other pictures as well, just drop me a line. Some of these might be kinda dark as it is pouring rain here today and there's not much natural light available!


----------



## TweedyDon

Gosh--that's very kind of you to say, Congresspark; it was a pleasure to deal with you, also! 

And, in honor of the general goodwill that this little pool of commerce enjoys, how about $60 each for the bespoke half-Norfolk and the Chester Barrie?


----------



## LeicaLad

I'll happily join the hundreds of forum members who will sing the chorus to that song.

TweedyDon is the Godfather of this thread!!! :aportnoy:


Sadly, neither of those jackets will fit me or I'd be there already!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*11d Allen Edmonds--and FREE LL Bean camp mocs!*

Thanks again to all for your kind comments! 

And now, in the spirit of the Godfather, I hope I'm about to make some offers you can't refuse...!

All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 
And, as always, OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!

*The trees aren't included in the quoted prices, but I'll be happy to send them along for another $15 each pair. *

*FREE BEAN CAMP MOCS (Claimed)*! I also have a pair of size 11 LL Bean camp mocs in Good condition that I received gratis from 32rollandrock, but never really use; I'd like to pass these along free to anyone who'd like them, with a pair of shoes from here (or a jacket from one of my other threads).

*PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*​
*1) 11D AE Lexingtons*

These are lovely shoes! I purchased them about two years ago from the here, but never wore them. They were polished occasionally and stored tree'd. They're in Very Good condition, BUT they have two small flaws. There's some loose stitching at the toe of the right shoe, and a small crack in the upper on the left shoe. But, even given these flaws, these would be great wet-weather shoes! But, given these flaws, I'm 
asking just *$35* shipped in CONUS.

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes015.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes017.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes016.jpg/https://img43.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes018.jpg/https://img163.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes019.jpg/

*2) 11D AE captoes*

*Claimed--thank you!*

These are in terrific condition! They've had some interior re-creafting professionally and beautifully done to the back, and have new Vibram soles added; they have not been worn since. There's a minor superficial scuff to the heel of one which will come out with a quick polish. These are seriously comfortable shoes, and very, very good looking.

*3) AE Millbridge boat shoes*

These are in very Good condition; some minor creasing to the uppers, and slight wear to the soles.

Asking $30, or offer.

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes012.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes014.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes013.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*$25 Seiko 5 automatic!*

Another victim of my move!

This has been sitting in a draw for a couple of months as it needs a new pin to secure the bracelet to the watch head--an easy $10 fix by any mall jeweler! Otherwise, it's in great condition, with the lume being lovely and bright--although it does run fast by about 2 minutes or so a day. I had the bracelet downsized to fit my wrist, and I'm including the links that were removed (shown).

This would make a great everyday automatic watch for the price of a used quartz Timex! :teach:

*Claimed--and destined for a member's younger brother! * 

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/seikoshoes003.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

^ That watch is awesome, Tweedy, and I'd snap it up in a second... if I didn't already have a nearly identical Seiko 5!


----------



## DFPyne

Everything really must go.

1. Medium 15-15.5 Sized Boarder Town Authentic Western Shirt, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$20 CONUS] 

2. Small Sized Allen Solly Bristol Twill Plaid Shirt, 100% Cotton, Tailored in British Hong Kong [$20 CONUS]

3. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Brooks Brothers Polo, 100% Cotton Mercerized Lisle [$20 CONUS]









4. Small Sized Ralph Lauren Polo Navy Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in El Salvador [$20 CONUS]

5. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger White with stripes Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$20 CONUS] *small hole in left sleeve which was sown up*

6. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger Navy & Red Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$40 CONUS]


7.Brooks Brothers 17-3 Relaxed Fit 100% Cotton Blue & Navy Gingham Shirt [$15 CONUS]

8. 100% Pure Silk Burburrys Blazer. Name Marking on Tag. Small chips on buttons. [$30 CONUS] 
Chest: 19 Inches 
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 29.5
Sleeve Length: 24 Inches 

9. Nikos Apostolopoulos Navy Double Breasted Patch Blazer. Few small stains, should come out with dry cleaning. [$25 CONUS]
Chest: 20 Inches
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 30 Inches 
Sleeve Length: 25.5 Inches

10. 38 Regular Southwick Arthur A. Adler 100% Wool Blazer. Couple Stains on front of blazer, should come out with dry cleaning. [$20 CONUS] 
Chest: 19.5
Shoulder: 17
Jacket Length: 28.75
Sleeve Length: 21.5

PM with Interest, Questions and Offers. Combined shipping always welcome.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Ted Baker shirt and the reversible Field jacket from the "Free Items" post are now claimed, as is the Talbott BOC tie from the tie post. Thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Red/Gold BB Repp has been claimed. All other ties still available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*All ties now just $7 each, shipped! Brooks, Gucci, Armani, tartans, emblematics, and more!*

I'd really like to move these this weekend, if possible, so.....

*ALL TIES ARE NOW JUST $7 EACH, SHIPPED! PayPal Personal payment, please!*

International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted; all are silk unless otherwise noted.

As always, *offers are very welcome* on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) Made in Scotland cashmere scarf.*

This measures a generous 12" by 65", with a 6" total fringe. It's in Very Good condition, with some rumpling from storage and some very minor pilling from wear.

*Asking $23*

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/scarf001.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/scarf002.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/scarf004.jpg/

*Group 1: Brooks, Press, Talbott; in silk and wool*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/ties002.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/ties003.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ties004.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/ties005.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/ties006.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/ties008.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. A great trad. tie! SOLD
2) Robert Talbott BOC. Very rich and luxurious tie; my pictures don't do it anywhere near justice! Still has original tag showing initial sale price of $98.50. $16 SOLD, PP
3) Brooks regimental. In thick, heavy silk. 3.75" wide. $11
4) Brooks harlequin. In thick, heavy silk.3.75" wide. $11
5) Brooks wool regimental; Very Good condition; one loose thread by keeper. 3" wide. $12

*Group 2: Mad Men style Armanis and Gucci*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ties009.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/ties011.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ties012.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/ties013.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/ties015.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/ties014.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Gucci. Very Good condition;minor loose stitching on back seam in one spot (shown). 3 5/16" wide$16
2) Armani; 50s/60s abstract pattern. Very Good condition; 3.25" wide $14
3) Armani; 50s/60s abstract pattern. Very Good condition; very minor thread pulls on front. 3 7/16" wide/ $14

*Group 3: Anglo-Celtic ties.*

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/ties017.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/ties018.jpg/ https://img532.imageshack.us/i/ties027.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/ties031.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/ties032.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Made in Ireland dark green with kelly green harps emblematic. Polyester. $11
2) Reis of New Haven tartan. Wool. $11
3) Unlined red tartan; Made in The Amanas. Wool. 4" wide. *$9*
4) Blue tartan tie; appears to be wool. 2.75" wide. $10
5) *REPOST!* Kilgour, French, stanbury of Savile Row, wheelbarrow emblematic. $20 > $16

*Group 4: Paisleys*

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/ties035.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/ties036.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/ties039.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Christian Dior; Made in the USA. 3.75" wide. $11
2) Brooks Brothers Makers.3.25" wide. $11
3) Liberty of London. Made in the USA. 3.25" wide$11
4) MacHugh. Handblocked in England.3 3/8" wide $13

*
Ties added from earlier post:

(All with new price drops, as this constitutes bumping them)*

*Group A--Made in England silks*

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts003.jpg/ https://img99.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts004.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Hardy Amies. sold
2) Hardy Amies. $9
3) Simpson's of Piccadilly. $9
4) Burberry Argyle and Sutherland regimental. SOLD

*Group B--Various*

This first picture is awful; the colours are much richer than this shows, with #3 being a lovely tobacco brown. See the second picture for more accurate colouring!

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts005.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts007.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts006.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Polo fly fishing emblematic. Silk. Very good condition--some very minor rumpling from storage. $9
2) Resilio regimental. Available again $9
3) Pomeroy's 75/25 rayon/linen. Original price $8.50 (c.1965!) My price? STILL $8.50 > 7.50 > 6.50--shipped! 
4) Rooster tartan square-end tie. No fabric listed, but certainly wool. $9


----------



## TweedyDon

*$25 3/2 Madras-y jacket, and $25 pinstripe suit!*

*Updates and price drops!*

Someone _really_ should claim this 3/2 Madras jacket at $25 shipped...!



TweedyDon said:


> More from my moving sale!
> 
> As always, al*l prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. And, as always, offers are also very welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) 44L Brooks Brothers tuxedo jacket.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) 3/2 Madras sack*
> 
> This is a beautiful Spring and Summer jacket from Jack Donnelly's, a former purveyor of trad. goodness in Trenton, when Trenton eclipsed Princeton in wealth and almost rivaled it in tradness! (So, yes, this is frfom some time--and, no, I don't live in Trenton any longer, but in a pre-Revolutionary small town Somewhere Close By!) This jacket is in Very Good condition (really, excellent condition, but I'm always conservative with older pieces). There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be poplin. It's half lined, with a hook vent and two button cuffs, as well as a 3/2 roll. Lovely!
> 
> *Asking $25, or offer.*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 38/40L, but please see...
> *
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
> Length: 31 3/4
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jackets001.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/
> 
> *3) Navy pinstripe suit*
> 
> I used this sparingly some years ago. It's nothing special, but it's a very decent, serviceable everyday suit. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with some minor rumpling on the trousers from storage--this will come out easily with a press. It's half lined, and the trousers are flat fronts.
> 
> *Asking just $25 or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 21.25
> Sleeve: 26.75 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist, measured flat: 18
> Inseam: 32 13/16 (+1.75")
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/jackets014.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/jackets013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Another tie up for sale.

This one is a *Lands' End* Blue/Red/White Repp. 3 3/4".

*$15* shipped. Again, combine with any of my other ties for sale for a discount.


----------



## jfkemd

*BB foulard ties*

sold.



jfkemd said:


> this would be an instant collection of foulard ties
> 
> all in excellent condition.
> no stains or folds
> 2 of these are 3 inches in diameter while the other 2 are about 3.25
> $8 each shipped CONUS only
> $27 for the entire lot.


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> *Brooks Brothers Ties:*
> 
> *$10* Each
> 
> The two on the ends are *Brooks Brothers Makers*. The two middle ties are *Brooks Brothers Basics*. All 3 3/4 inches in width.
> 
> All prices shipped. If you are interested in more than one tie, I'll cut you a deal, just let me know.
> 
> If you need other pictures as well, just drop me a line. Some of these might be kinda dark as it is pouring rain here today and there's not much natural light available!


All five bows and the Red/Gold BB Repp have sold. The other four Brooks Ties are still available, $10 each.
Also still available is the Lands End Blue/Red/White Repp from a few posts back, $15.


----------



## tampabay1414

Gently used pair of Johnston & Murphy loafers, matching belt included! Size 9D. $30, includes shipping to CONUS.


----------



## tampabay1414

Have these up for auction on ebay, but would take $50 for them now.

Castaway Cape Codders Shorts - Pirates 
From the Grandsons of the Nantucket Reds Originator, Distinctive Cape Codder Shorts.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I thrifted these a couple weeks ago...
A pair of LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes
Size 9, so they'll fit a 10-10 1/2 foot
older pair, the uppers are in great condition (almost better than my pair that have only seen one winter)
soles are fairly worn, particularity the back of the heel, but are still usable
$30 shipped

J.Crew Seersucker Trousers
38/32, flat front, no cuffs, marked summer '07
$25 shipped

Drops on old stuff...


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> size 32 Bill's M2P (inseam is hemmed at 36")
> top pair is more of a mid-dark brown
> $25 shipped for both
> 
> Alan Paine V-Neck Sweater
> Size 44, made in England, 100% lambswool
> saddle shoulders, little to no fading (besides in a flash photos)
> some minor piling, no moth holes
> $15 shipped/offer


----------



## Cardinals5

Why has no one bought that great Alan Paine sweater? Granted, it's the summer, but the color doesn't get any better and the v-neck on Paine sweaters is just the right depth to wear with a tie. If the sweater wasn't too large for me I would have snapped it up in a second.


----------



## TweedyDon

The bespoke half-Norfolk has now been claimed, as have the #3, 4 Brooks Brothers ties and the Gucci tie; the Polo emblemtic is also claimed PP. Thank you!


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Why has no one bought that great Alan Paine sweater? Granted, it's the summer, but the color doesn't get any better and the v-neck on Paine sweaters is just the right depth to wear with a tie. If the sweater wasn't too large for me I would have snapped it up in a second.


+1

Part of my usual gripe that good sweaters are terribly hard to move here. Personally, I'd rather have lambswool than Shetland, heresy though that may be. Alan Paine sweaters are old Trad shop staples. I've got several of them.

FWIW, some sweaters are sized by actual inches, some by size. In other words, there's a chance that sweater actually measures to 44", so might work for a size 40/42. (Of course, there's also a chance it measures to 48".)


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> I've got several of them.


Probably have half a dozen myself - love them. They're as good as lambswool Pringle in my experience. As with most on this forum, I'm a fan of shetlands and have lots of them, but when lambswool, merino, or even cashmere sell for less than a standard shetland I'm always surprised.



> FWIW, some sweaters are sized by actual inches, some by size. In other words, there's a chance that sweater actually measures to 44", so might work for a size 40/42. (Of course, there's also a chance it measures to 48".)


I usually wear a 40 in Alan Paine sweaters and occasionally a 42, but I've never found a 44 that fit. That said, TBS should post a chest measurement so people can judge the fit.


----------



## TheWGP

I've kind of given up on posting sweaters other than the LL Bean staples - those get snapped up. I still have a 100% cashmere size L that I guess I'm holding on to until next fall-winter rather than give it away for 10 bucks or something. That and up here it seems like there are no nice sweaters without issues... colder climes see hard sweater usage!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Thanks for the endorsement Cards.

I too have noticed how few sweaters get sold here (overcoats as well, for some reason), but I was so excited to find an Alan Paine in good condition ,and figured it's be worth a shot.

As it happens it's now spoken for!


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Allen Edmonds Sanford (tan semi-brogue blucher)
Size: 11.5D
Made in USA
Excellent condition with very light scuffing consistent with being worn a couple of times. Overall condition: 9 out of 10

The Sanford is one of AE's best designs, which means they discontinued the shoe. But if you're an 11.5D, your chance at Sanford ownership has arrived! Retail $300 new.

Yours for $70 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6339/img1185g.jpg

   

Shoe trees are not included


----------



## Sir Cingle

Man, Alan, those are some nice shoes! If only my feet were a little bit larger...


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Thanks for the endorsement Cards.


My pleasure - it's easy to give an endorsement when it's a great maker, versatile color, and v-neck.



> As it happens it's now spoken for!


Great news! The buyer should consider themselves lucky to get such a great sweater at that price.


----------



## G Charles Blue

"The Sanford is one of AE's best designs, which means they discontinued the shoe."

Truer words were never posted before . . .


----------



## Kurt N

G Charles Blue said:


> "The Sanford is one of AE's best designs, which means they discontinued the shoe."
> 
> Truer words were never posted before . . .


If _best_ translated into _best-selling_, I bet it'd still be in the lineup.

Possibly (I'm just thinking out loud here) because although it's a fine design there are other makers offering a very similar shoe, and so AE was not able to attract enough buyers for its rendering of the style. Or maybe AE judged that they were competing with another one of their own models. I'm not saying either of those is _the_ explanation. I'm just speculating on other options besides mangerial/marketing perversity.


----------



## maximar

*Alden brown Alpine Grain Plaintoe Bluchers 8.5E*

Please see sales forum. Link here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/forumdisplay.php?33-SALES-Forum


----------



## Reptilicus

Johnston & Murphy saddle shoes. Size 9D, low mileage, gently used. Great shoe for banging around in. $20 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills Khakis M2 British Tan, 33*

These are practically brand new, and they've been hemmed to a 30 length where it looks like someone snagged the fabric on a re-hem or something (but it's behind the cuff).

Claimed. 

























*NWT Orvis Plain Front Cords, 36*

inseam: 28"
outseam: 38.5"

$98 retail, yours for $30 shipped. 









*Brooks Brothers, 15 1/2-34*

$20 shipped. 

















*Brooks Brothers, 15 1/2-34*

$20 shipped. $35 for both. 

















*Viyella 80% cotton 20% wool Flannel, M*

This should have the same fit as the above BBs shirts. All are in excellent condition, as are the following.

Claimed. 

















*Orvis Tattersall, L*

$20 shipped. 

















*Orvis 80% cotton 20% wool Tattersall Twill weave, XL*

$20 shipped. 

















Finally, *Pendleton Worsted Wool Shirt/Jac, marked XL (but might work for a L)*

This one has two tiny flaws I discovered at home: a slight moth hole on the left arm and a small snag hole on the back, for these flaws...

Only $16 shipped.


----------



## The Rambler

Re sweater sizes: speaking as someone new to buying previously owned clothing, I would consider it valuable to have a table or whatever that shows actual measurements of given sizes, e.g., what does the chest of something sized "40" or"M" actually measure?


----------



## AlanC

^It completely depends on the individual item. Measurements often vary within the same label. That's why measurements are so valuable when buying on the Internet.


----------



## DFPyne

GentlemanGeorge, Your PM mailbox is full, but I'll take the Viyella 80% cotton 20% wool Flannel, M for $20 shipped.


----------



## Benson

What is the inseam measurement of the Orvis cords, GC?


----------



## rabidawg

*Bills Khakis M2 British Tan, 33*

GentlemanGeorge,

If the Bills Khakis M2 British Tan, 33 are still available, I will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thanks, y'all. I'll empty my mailboxes and give you an inseam/outseam on those cords.


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> ^It completely depends on the individual item. Measurements often vary within the same label. That's why measurements are so valuable when buying on the Internet.


thanks, but not much help :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

^Yes it is. It tells you that any generalization won't really help you with individual purchases. Just because it's not the answer you wanted doesn't mean it's not the right answer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> ^Yes it is. It tells you that any generalization won't really help you with individual purchases. Just because it's not the answer you wanted doesn't mean it's not the right answer.


Indeed. Making matters worse, you can't trust half the measurements provided by sellers on the Internet. That's why this forum is so valuable. Folks here generally know how to measure, especially the regulars.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Nice Nice,

Your inbox is full too! Please get back to me with your request. 

Thanks!


----------



## rangerset

Sebago Penny Loafers, beef roll with Topy Soles and Heels, size 10D Black, excellent like new condition 75.00+5.00 shipping, always kept with wooden shoe trees.

Sandos Moscoloni wing tips with Topy soles, 85.00 including shipping, size 10.5 fit like a 10D Black, always kept with wooden shoe trees

I need some assistance to insert photos in this thread post. I have an account with image shack. I have tried to use the insert photo button and typed in the url but it does not seem to work. I can send photos by email to anyone interested in either pair of shoes.


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> ^Yes it is. It tells you that any generalization won't really help you with individual purchases. Just because it's not the answer you wanted doesn't mean it's not the right answer.


well, that's sadly quite true, AlanC, and I'm long resigned to size being at best a ballpark figure. What I was trying to get at is really more like: if your actual chest measures 40, what should the chest measure of the sweater be to fit? 42? 46? 40?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

rangerset said:


> Sebago Penny Loafers, beef roll with Topy Soles and Heels, size 10D Black, excellent like new condition 75.00+5.00 shipping, always kept with wooden shoe trees.
> 
> Sandos Moscoloni wing tips with Topy soles, 85.00 including shipping, size 10.5 fit like a 10D Black, always kept with wooden shoe trees
> 
> I need some assistance to insert photos in this thread post. I have an account with image shack. I have tried to use the insert photo button and typed in the url but it does not seem to work. I can send photos by email to anyone interested in either pair of shoes.


the insert photo button doesn't work with the new forum software, at least for me.

get the photo's ul and paste it between


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> What I was trying to get at is really more like: if your actual chest measures 40, what should the chest measure of the sweater be to fit? 42? 46? 40?


Ah, okay. Well, that's going to depend on how you like your sweaters to fit. In general you're going to want chest size +2 or +3. If you don't mind (or desire) loose, then +4 can work. Some of it would also depend on how blousy the shirt underneath is, too.


----------



## The Rambler

thanks :icon_smile:


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Hello,
I have a new pair of classic Bass Weejuns up for sale, burgundy, 10-1/2 D, never been worn. $25 shipped.
tasselp20burgp20copy jpg
PGP


----------



## Pentheos

rangerset said:


> Sebago Penny Loafers, beef roll with Topy Soles and Heels, size 10D Black, excellent like new condition 75.00+5.00 shipping, always kept with wooden shoe trees.


Price a bit high, dontchathink? I got both pair of my Sebagos on Ebay for half what you're asking.

(N.B. There is now a _free_ SALES forum.)


----------



## Cardinals5

Dooney & Bourke purple/tan *wool* surcingle belt with brass hardware. Used, but plenty of life remaining.

Size 36 (for someone who wears size 34 trousers)

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/picture002bg.jpg/

Mystery-maker for Rainford Ltd (Yakima, WA) 3/2 sack suit in *dark forest green *(great color) mid-weight worsted wool. This little gem has all the right stuff: FULLY canvassed, 3/2 sack, lapped seams, hook vent, two buttons on cuff, 1/2 lined with finished internal seams, flat front trousers, and cuffs.

Condition: Appears to not have been worn very much - no marks, tears, wear spots, shine, etc. I would call it excellent condition.

Tagged size: 36 (I'm not sure of the normal length of size 36 jackets, but assume this is a "short")

Jacket
Chest: 38.5
Waist: 36.5
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 24 1/8
BOC: 28

Trousers
Waist: 29.5 +2
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 30.5
Rise: 10.5
Cuffs: 1.25

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/picture011o.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/picture012vx.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/picture013vg.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/picture014qc.jpg/https://img190.imageshack.us/i/picture015vq.jpg/

Bayern Loden overcoat in a heavy-weight fabric. The jacket has a button-in liner, beautiful horn buttons, lapped seams, raglan shoulders, and a slant vent (not hook, but slanted like older BB vents). Presumably made in Germany or Austria.

Condition: Worn, but very good condition - no moth holes or other flaws that I can detect. One pocket lining needs to be resewn, but I'll do that myself before the coat ships.

Size: No tagged size, but something like a 48/50R (XL)
Chest: 56"
Length: 44.5
Sleeves: 35.5 (because of the raglan shoulders I measured from the middle of the collar to the sleeve hem)
Shoulders: 20 (raglan shoulders make a truly accurate measurement impossible, but I'd say 20" is about right)

Price: $75.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/picture004xj.jpg/https://img508.imageshack.us/i/picture005vb.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/picture006t.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/picture007na.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/picture008ct.jpg/https://img526.imageshack.us/i/picture009yk.jpg/

Baycrest by Hudson's Bay Company. Cloth is a checked back gabardine (assumedly "checked back" means the back of the cloth has a windowpane-like pattern). The cloth was woven by Moonshire. Made in England. 

Condition: Excellent vintage condition. No apparent flaws.

Color: steel blue-gray

Tagged: 42
Chest: 48"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 47"

Price: $35 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture002xv.jpg/https://img243.imageshack.us/i/picture006ru.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/picture003tx.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/picture004iy.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/picture005cp.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Emergency! I need a friend in Chicago...*

Bought a pair of socks at Filene's Basement on North State Street on Saturday and wore them to a job interview yesterday. The interviewer praised the socks, so I'd like to send him a pair. Problem is, I'm more than 200 miles from Chicago. I'm hoping someone in the Windy City might be in a position to help me out. I'll gladly pay shipping and all other costs (the socks are only $4.99), and then some. Filene's, unfortunately, has refused to help me out.


----------



## rabidawg

I'd be glad to stop by the Filene's basement here in Atlanta to see if they have the same socks, if no Chicagoans are available. I drive by it on my way home, so it would be no trouble (and I've got a 20% off coupon burning a hole in my pocket).

But even if I can be of no help, I would love to know what kind of socks these are to have drawn prise during an interview.


----------



## 32rollandrock

rabidawg said:


> But even if I can be of no help, I would love to know what kind of socks these are to have drawn prise during an interview.


They were navy with light-blue skull-and-crossbones.

In case you're wondering, the suit was navy Pressidential (3/2, of course), the shirt was white BB point collar, the tie was BB bow in navy with paisley pattern, white silk pocket square and RL black wingtips. It was a second interview--they called me on short notice for the first and I happened to be wearing a bow tie that day, which drew a compliment and a discussion of the interviewer's adventures learning how to tie one. So I figured it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## rabidawg

Sounds like your kit was effective. I'll drop by the ATL Basement, and if they have the socks I'll buy two pair....


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Today I stumbled upon a vintage clothing store that I'd never seen before. They have a number of Harris tweeds, including several sacks. Among them was an amazing green herringbone Cricketeer 3/2 sack, my guess is about a 42?. Most of them are probably in the 40-44 range; I only found one grey 3/2 suit that I could fit into, but the shoulders were a touch narrow- so anyone who wears a 46 and up is out of luck. It seemed like the average price was about $30-$45 (Harris Tweeds generally being at the upper end of that spectrum) . If anyone wants me to take a look for them (in the 40-44 range), PM me your coat measurements and I'll try and go back this week. I'll offer to do the same thing this coming fall when I'm back in IN.


----------



## TommyDawg

32rollandrock said:


> They were navy with light-blue skull-and-crossbones.
> 
> In case you're wondering, the suit was navy Pressidential (3/2, of course), the shirt was white BB point collar, the tie was BB bow in navy with paisley pattern, white silk pocket square and RL black wingtips. It was a second interview--they called me on short notice for the first and I happened to be wearing a bow tie that day, which drew a compliment and a discussion of the interviewer's adventures learning how to tie one. So I figured it wouldn't hurt.


Wow. Let me get this straight. You rocked the skull and crossbones socks (light blue no less), and the bow in a second job interview! Man, thats bold. Good for you. If nothing else, they should appreciate the pair of stones it took to wear that.... 

Tom


----------



## TweedyDon

Good luck with the interview, 32!


----------



## El_Abogado

One BB 100% mercerized cotton cable sweater, never worn, size large and light yellow. $25 shipped to you.


----------



## jfkemd

this tie has been claimed.
thanks



jfkemd said:


> Amherst college tie
> I am not sure of the type of fabric on this one.
> $15 shipped
> Conus only.


----------



## MarkfromMD

AdamsSutherland said:


> Today I stumbled upon a vintage clothing store that I'd never seen before. They have a number of Harris tweeds, including several sacks. Among them was an amazing green herringbone Cricketeer 3/2 sack, my guess is about a 42?. Most of them are probably in the 40-44 range; I only found one grey 3/2 suit that I could fit into, but the shoulders were a touch narrow- so anyone who wears a 46 and up is out of luck. It seemed like the average price was about $30-$45 (Harris Tweeds generally being at the upper end of that spectrum) . If anyone wants me to take a look for them (in the 40-44 range), PM me your coat measurements and I'll try and go back this week. I'll offer to do the same thing this coming fall when I'm back in IN.


Is the store in Maryland?!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Last call on the BB and Lands End ties I posted a few days ago. I'll take any reasonable offer at this point, or they're going up on Ebay.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

MarkfromMD said:


> Is the store in Maryland?!


"I'll offer to do the same thing this coming fall when I'm back in IN."

My thrifting in MD has been a complete failure; hopefully this summer proves fruitful.

Always looking for 48L sacks, btw.


----------



## 32rollandrock

TommyDawg said:


> Wow. Let me get this straight. You rocked the skull and crossbones socks (light blue no less), and the bow in a second job interview! Man, thats bold. Good for you. If nothing else, they should appreciate the pair of stones it took to wear that....
> 
> Tom


First, the good news: Rabidawg is hooking me up. The Atlanta store has 'em in every color but navy, he says, and I figure charcoal is close enough. Unfortunate, though, that Filene's wouldn't accommodate, even after I explained the situation to a manager (hell, I woulda done it on my own dime, considering we're talking $5 socks, and pocketed the karma). Nordstrom Rack in Minneapolis was certainly happy to take my money when I hunted down a pair of AE spectators, MSRP of $325, marked down to $80.

As for Mister TommyDawg, I'd love to take credit for being bold, but I'd already shown up for the first interview in a bow--they called me mid-morning and asked if I could come in that afternoon, and I was already wearing the tie. I figured it's tough, if not impossible, to retreat from the bow, so I forged ahead. Mrs. 32 lobbied for seersucker suit for the second round, but she has more balls than me.

Stay tuned, and back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## TheWGP

Shoes are all sold, finally! I may try to cull another pair or two, but not right this minute. However, these two items would be nice to get out the door - one of these days I'm going to have a big "garage sale last call" for everything I've got sitting in a laundry basket and then just run it for a week and then donate or burn what's left.

But I digress - more drops on these two fantastic items including a very trad SUMMER suit!



TheWGP said:


> 1) Viyella Made in England with Royal Warrant tag plaid longsleeve shirt - sized 43/17 - this would be roughly an XL. P2P is 26ish. Just $30.>>>$25 shipped!>>>$20 shipped!>>>$15 shipped!>>>$11 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack suit! Only partly lined jacket, unlined flat front pants with tradly 2" cuffs, lightweight summer fabric! It's navy with white chalkstripe, but this is a GREAT suit to wear in the summer. Tagged 45R, measures true. P2P 23.5", sleeves 25.5 + 3" to let out, shoulders 19, length measured from bottom of collar is 33. Pants measure waist 40, + 3" to let, inseam 29" + 2" cuffs + 1.5" to let. Just $69.>>>$59 shipped!>>>$49 shipped for a great summer suit!>>>$44>>> Now just $35!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Updates.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Bills Khakis M2 British Tan, 33*
> 
> Sold
> 
> *NWT Orvis Plain Front Cords, 36*
> 
> Sold
> 
> *Brooks Brothers, 15 1/2-34*
> 
> Sold
> 
> *Brooks Brothers, 15 1/2-34*
> 
> Sold
> 
> *Viyella 80% cotton 20% wool Flannel, M*
> 
> Sold
> 
> *Orvis Tattersall, L*
> 
> $20 shipped. *Spoken for but not sold* Still waiting to hear back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orvis 80% cotton 20% wool Tattersall Twill weave, XL*
> 
> $20 shipped. *Spoken for but not sold* Still waiting to hear back, with a secondary claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, *Pendleton Worsted Wool Shirt/Jac, marked XL (but might work for a L)*
> 
> This one has two tiny flaws I discovered at home: a slight moth hole on the left arm and a small snag hole on the back, for these flaws...
> 
> Only $16 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Updates.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Polo Ralph Lauren Shorts, 33*
> 
> These appear to be new and unworn, but with a no store return mark on the waistband. Finished seams, two-button waistband cinches.
> 
> $24 shipped. *These have been claimed, but I haven't heard back in a few days, so keep them in mind if it falls through.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sero Salmon Pinpoint OCBD, 16.5/33*
> 
> Sold
> 
> *New Torino Navy Wool Surcingle Belt, 34*
> 
> Measures true.
> 
> $24 shipped. *Now $18!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jacket consolidation post! Tweeds, 3/2 sacks, madras, and more!*

*
NB: Please note that the boy's size 10 Harris Tweed from a couple of weeks ago has now been claimed--thank you!*

*CONSOLIDATION THREAD WITH DROPS ALL AROUND!*​
Rather than bump several posts I've consolidated my remaining jackets into this one, with price drops on EVERYTHING!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS WELCOME on everything, ESPECIALLY if you'd more than one jacket!*​

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Bouvy jacket in Loro Piana wool*

This is just lovely! *Made in Italy from Loro Piana wool*, this is in excellent condition, this is beautifully cut, and almost certainly canvassed--it certainly passes the pinch test. It's fully lined, and double vented. For those unfamiliar with with the Belgian house of Bouvy, information can be found here:

https://www.bouvy.be/en/accueil.htm

Despite how lovely this is, I'm asking *just $40!*

This is tagged a 44 (EU 54), and runs true; see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.75 (+1.5)
Length: 31 3/8
Shoulder: 20.5

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets052.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets053.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets054.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets055.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets058.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets056.jpg/

*2) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*

This is a beautiful and very, very sturdy jacket. Beautifully made of mid to heavyweight tweed for The English Shop of Princeton, this has all of the trad. desiderata--hook vent, two button cuffs, and a half-lining. It's also clearly canvassed. It's in excellent condition! Moreover, its patterning and dark colouring makes this a very versatile jacket indeed!

*Asking just $40 or offer.*

This seems to be a 39/40R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30.5

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets008.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets013.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/

*3) Southwick classic 3/2 sack navy blazer*[/B]

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is rather a rarity, being a straight Southwick blazer, rather than a "Southwick for..." jacket. It was sold at Roots, the now defunct trad. store. It's a classic 3/2 sack navy blazer, and it passes the pinch test for canvassing. It's fully lined and has a single vent. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40 or offer.*

It's tagged a 42R, and runs true to size.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31

*4) 3/2 Madras sack*

This is a beautiful Spring and Summer jacket from Jack Donnelly's, a former purveyor of trad. goodness in Trenton, when Trenton eclipsed Princeton in wealth and almost rivaled it in tradness! (So, yes, this is frfom some time--and, no, I don't live in Trenton any longer, but in a Victorian dairy farmhouse in a pre-Revolutionary small town Somewhere Close By!) This jacket is in Very Good condition (really, excellent condition, but I'm always conservative with older pieces). There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be cotton, or maybe a cotton-linen blend. It's half lined, with a hook vent and two button cuffs, as well as a 3/2 roll. Lovely!

*Asking $25 or offer.*

I believe that this is around a 38/40L, but please see...
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jackets001.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/

*5) Navy pinstripe suit*

I used this sparingly some years ago. It's nothing special, but it's a very decent, serviceable everyday suit. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with some minor rumpling on the trousers from storage--this will come out easily with a press. It's half lined, and the trousers are flat fronts.

*Asking just $28 or offer*

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 21.25
Sleeve: 26.75 (+2)
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31.5

Trousers:

Waist, measured flat: 18
Inseam: 32 13/16 (+1.75")

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/jackets014.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/jackets013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/

*6) Hand-tailored by Chester Barrie of Savile Row wool/cashmere sports jacket*

This is a stunningly beautiful jacket that was hand-tailored in England by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London for Barney's of New York. It's made from 90% wool and 10% cashmere, and has both a beautiful hand and a lovely drape. It's fully lined in viscose and has a single vent as well as two-button cuffs. The fabric is beautiful, and quintessentially English. This is in absolutely excellent condition, with the only minor flaw being a very,very small pen mark on the interior lining in the back shoulder area (shown).

Information on Chester Barrie can be found here:

But, I've moved into a Victorian farmhouse with limited closet space, and so even beauties like this now need to find new homes! So, it's here, and I'm

*asking just $60*

*
Measurements:*

This is tagged a 40R, and seems to run true to size:

Chest: 21 1/8"
Sleeve: 24 1/4" (+2 1/4)
Shoulder (at back): 18 5/8"
Length (BOC): 30 3/4"

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie008.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie007.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie009.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie010.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie015.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie017.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie012.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie018.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie019.jpg/

*7) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?*

This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented.

*Asking a very low $40!*

No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length (BOC): 30
Shoulder (back): 19

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

*8) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--cashmere and wool?*

Claimed--thank you!

This is another beautiful jacket in IMMACULATE condition! Again, as far as I know this is unworn. It has no maker's name or fabric content--it's from the same maker as its brother, above--but I suspect that it's a wool/cashmere blend. I thought at first it was lambswool, but it's much hardier and yet softer than a pure lambswool cloth. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe it's canvassed. It's certainly fully lined and single vented.

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19


----------



## Reptilicus

CLAIMED- J. Crew Essential Chino, regular fit. W34, L32. Plain front, 1-3/8" cuffs. Color Khaki. Worn once or twice. $20 Shipped.









CLAIMED- Johnston & Murphy Signature Series Brown Suede Bluchers. Size 9D. Only 8 hours of wear, they just don't fit my narrow feet. $25 
Shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two more Harris Tweeds!*

*The following jackets are still available--now with price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome. *

As always, offers are welcome!

All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar.

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) BEAUTIFUL Thornproof vintage Harris Tweed.

This is a serious tweed; it has a beautifully dense weave (the type Harris used to refer to as "thornproof"), and has a gorgeous colourway of dark, dark tan base with ginger and ochre vertical stripes. This is a Harris the way they were supposed to be made--and used to be all the time! It's in excellent condition, with only very minor patina to the original leather (rather than "leather-style") buttons. I believe that it's canvassed (it passes the pinch test), and it's certainly half-lined with lapped seams. If this were longer I'd keep it! It was Made in the USA.

Asking $35

I believe that this is c. 40-42R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1.5)
Length: 30 7/8
Shoulder: 19

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale001.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale003.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale004.jpg/

2) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed

A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very ice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.

Asking $30

Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale016.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale017.jpg/https://img9.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale019.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/housemovingsale018.jpg/*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on remaining 3/2 sack by Langrock!*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

This is a 3/2 sack by the uber-trad and now defunct (and even _that's_ trad!) Langrock of Princeton. It's in absolutely immaculate condition, and come equipped with the full range of trad./Ivy desiderata--canvassing, hook vents, lapped seams, 2-button cuffs, lovely lapel rolls, the works! I think that this is a top-of-the-line jackets for this top-of-the-line clothier!

Really, if this would work for you, you really should grab 'em up--I rarely see Langrock items, and very, very rarely see these top-shelf items, and never before in this condition.

Some useful background on Langrock (by Boyer) can be found here, courtesy of Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

Now, here it is!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*And, as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Note on measurements*: All length measurements are from the bottom of the collar, and all shoulder measurements are seam to seam across the back. The sleeve measurements in paranetheses indicate the maximum that can be taken down, although please note that 1/2" less would be better, as the maximum would require basting in additional material--not difficult, but harder than a normal lenthening.

This is a gorgeous, subtle tartan--perfect for everyday wear, or as a seasonal jacket for Very Special Occasions. The pattern matching is wonderful. I believe that this is canvassed (it definitely passes the pinch test), and is in absolutely superb condition. It is half-lined with a single vent, has two-button cuffs, and lapped seams. It's in superb condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/langrocks002.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/langrocks008.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/langrocks007.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/langrocks005.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/langrocks006.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/langrocks004.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*6/16 Price drop: Brooks Bros tweed sportcoat 42R, BB green 3/2 sack sportcoat 37R*

2) Brooks Brothers brown tweed herringbone sportcoat. 3 button, rolled to 2nd button. Center vent, made in Italy, tagged size 42R, measures to 41R-42R. Newer label. Gorgeous, gorgeous sportcoat.

Asking *$80>$75 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.5 (2"+ to let out)
Length: 31.5

Photos:

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4256.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img4257p.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img4258q.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img4260.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img4263.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4264.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4265t.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60>$55 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

4) Kelly green/navy surcingle belt, sz 34. *$16 shipped.*

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img4227r.jpg/

5) Brooks Brothers blue micro-check buttondown, barrel cuffs. 16x35. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. Traditional fit. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img4231j.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img4232f.jpg/

6) Southwick for Larrimor's navy blazer. No size tag, but measurements approx. 40R (rely on measurements, however). 2-button, darted, single vent, beautiful soft wool. [Larrimor's is Pittsburgh's best men's clothing store). Asking *$35>30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30
Sleeve: 24 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img4048b.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img4049g.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img4051.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img4053c.jpg/

7) First Harris Tweed has small red, orange and green flecks in the gray herringbone pattern. Approx. size 38R (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 40
Waist: 37
Length (BOC): 30.5
Sleeve: 24.75 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4045i.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img4042sa.jpg/

8) Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

9) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>$20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/


----------



## Pugin

PM sent about the two BB 15 1/2 - 34.


----------



## MrAmbrose

I just received said jacket from Cardinals5 and it is indeed a beauty. Thanks very much, Cardinals5!

:icon_hailthee:



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a real classic by a mystery-maker for Lexington True Traditional Clothing. This charcoal herringbone tweed jacket has all the right stuff: 3/2.5 roll, undarted sack, 3 patch pockets (very good pattern matching), narrow lapels, lapped shoulder and back seams, hook vent, 1/2 lined, finished interior seams, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the cuff, and fully canvassed. The only downside is that the jacket has plastic buttons.
> 
> Condition: Excellent, vintage condition.
> 
> Tagged size: None, but about a 42/44R
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 44.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeves: 24.75" + 1.5"
> BOC: 30


----------



## Cardinals5

MrAmbrose said:


> I just received said jacket from Cardinals5 and it is indeed a beauty. Thanks very much, Cardinals5!


Glad it worked out for you, MrAmbrose, and hope you get many years of useful wear out of it.


----------



## mjc

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Hello,
> I have a new pair of classic Bass Weejuns up for sale, burgundy, 10-1/2 D, never been worn. $25 shipped.
> PGP


PM sent...


----------



## Sir Cingle

My God, Tweedy: That Langrock sack is absolutely fantastic! And swb has some great jackets too! If only these things were in my size!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Just passed on a pair of Hanover handsewn burgundy cobbler drop tassels with minimal wear showing on the v-cleated soles. Size *10 1/2 E*. Only reason I passed was the difference evident between the guy's two feet and the fact that the collar on one heel had a little damage (although on the inside). If anyone is interested in getting a look at them, I still think they'd make fine kickers for $30.


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN House of Commons braces/suspenders*

I purchased these new from the House of Commons (yes, the commoners' part of the UK Parliament, not the trad. PA store of the same name!) some time ago. I never wore them, and so they're here. The design on the front is the House of Commons portcullis.

*Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces001.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces002.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Sir Cingle said:


> My God, Tweedy: That Langrock sack is absolutely fantastic! And swb has some great jackets too! If only these things were in my size!


I concur on all counts, SirC! I wish that they fit me, too...

Plus, this Langrock's a steal... One of my former Langrocks is now up for sale for double this price on Another Forum!


----------



## Benson

Price Drops



Benson said:


> All prices are shipped CONUS.
> 
> Open to offers and trades.
> 
> Berle Charcoal Flannels
> Bought on the exchange. They had been unworn then and I've only worn them three times before admitting that they are too short for me.
> Details: lovely hand, side tabs, slightly shorter rise, trimmer than a full cut (i.e. standard for Berle)
> Waist: 36
> Inseam: 27"
> 1.75 cuffs
> additional ½ inch to let out beyond 3 ½ inches that compose the cuffs.
> $25 > $20
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/dscn8163.jpg/
> 
> Sero Green and white Broadcloth candy stripe
> 
> SOLD
> 
> Atkinson's for O'connell's Ancient Madder Navy Paisley
> Bought new last fall, worn twice (I like larger paisleys). This is a beautiful tie.
> 3.5 inches wide
> $40 >$30
> 
> Ben Silver Green and white regimental.
> Bought on the exchange. This tie is wonderful because it seems seasonal in cool and warm weather. It hadn't been worn when I bought it and I've only tried it a few times in an attempt to convince myself that it worked with my coloring.
> a bit less than 3.5 inches wide
> $22 >$18
> 
> PRL (tag has fallen off) regimental Blue and yellow
> SOLD
> 
> No name Navy polka dot
> NO LONGER AVAILABLE
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dscn8153.jpg/https://img816.imageshack.us/i/dscn8149s.jpg/
> 
> Weejun made in the USA Tassel loafers
> SOLD
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics. In part because the wind was blowing when I was taking them and I couldn't get the jacket to stay, but it also appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and has a very natural shoulder. Had it a bit less width in the shoulder I would be keeping it.
> 
> Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
> Chest: 42" but fits a bit larger
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25:
> Length (BOC): 30.5"
> $40 >$30
> https://img808.imageshack.us/i/dscn8157.jpg/https://img810.imageshack.us/i/dscn8159.jpg/
> 
> 2B darted summer weight Southwick for the ROOTS trad shop
> This is lovely and most likely silk and wool. I bought it on the exchange and love it, but sadly it doesn't fit me around the waist. For those concerned about the pattern matching around the darts, worry not.
> 
> Details
> Chest: 40"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length (BOC): 30"
> $30 >$25
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/dscn8156.jpg/https://img816.imageshack.us/i/dscn8155.jpg/


----------



## TommyDawg

Thanks Reptilicus for the BB polo shirt! Got it today and it looked great.
Tom


----------



## jfkemd

3/2 tweed sack from local Pacific NW label--Embassy Clothes, Hub Clothiers in Tacoma
this is a gray herringbone tweed sack
I estimate this is a 40L coat
has all the great details--
natural shoulders
lapped seams
patch flap pockets
the lapel rolls nicely onto the middle button when worn
hooked vent--8 inches
this one is flawless
shoulders: 18
armpits: 22
length from the bottom of the collar: 32
sleeves: 26

$35 shipped CONUS only


----------



## The Rambler

that's a good one!


----------



## Got Shell?

SOLD! I'll leave the pics up though.


----------



## Nico01

Got Shell? said:


> SOLD! I'll leave the pics up though.


If that isn't an act of torture, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Nico01

(double-post)


----------



## Reptilicus

Johnston & Murphy Saddle shoes. Size 9D. Very low miles due to my foot ( B-C) being too narrow for these. Wear then sockless with some linen trousers, or grab some chinos and argyle socks. Perfect casual shoes. $20 shipped. Reposting due to a sale falling through.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hats, neither of which might appeal hereabouts, but here goes.

First up, a Brooks Brothers made-in-Italy boater. Perfect for summer. Full disclosure, it has very minor staining on the grosgrain band (pictured) that I'm very certain can be removed. Then again, it adds character/authenticity, IMHO--don't want to be looking like you're straight from the Republican/Democratic convention floor. I paid $60 or thereabouts from ebay--can't remember exactly--in vain hope that a 7 1/4 would fit my 7 3/8 head. Of course, it didn't, and these straw suckers don't stretch. Let's call it $50 CONUS or swap (which I would prefer--see below for needs--and straight-up for a boater in 7 3/8, BB or otherwise).





































Next up, a Stetson Stratoliner in 7 1/2--I'm sadly between sizes here. No sales tags, but this hat appears brand new, zero signs of wear and nary a moth in evidence. I can make it work with a sizer under the inner band, which I'm considering. And it might not appeal for folks here. But thought I'd throw it out--if anyone has an Open Road in 7 3/8, please get in touch. Otherwise, TAKEN.



















My needs/wants: Summer weight 3/2 sack sport coats in 44S (44R can also work). Poplin suits in above sizes, also in 3/2 sack. 18/34 shirts, preferably BB in broadcloth/pinpoint, although yellow OCBD would fill a hole in my closet. Dirty bucks in 8.5 D. Flat-front Bills, 36/29 (with waist, obviously, being more important than inseam). Also a sucker for bow ties, especially emblematics. Don't hesitate to propose most anything that isn't illegal.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely basketweave Harris Tweed, c.44R*

This is a very nice basketweave Harris Tweed in excellent condition. It was Tailored in the USA, is fully lined, has lapped seams, and is in excellent condition. It's tagged a size 46R, but seems to fit more like a 44R--please see measurements.

Asking just *$35 shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

As always, my pictures are awful...

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tweed46002.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweed46003.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tweed46004.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/tweed46006.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tweed46005.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Surcingle belts - all sizes [any Naval Academy grads out there?]*

Here are a number of surcingle belts for sale. All are in excellent condition, have brass buckles and are either wool or cotton surcingle. Photos are poor; the belts are lovely.

Asking *$17 shipped *per belt (+2 west of Chicago).

[from top]
1. Green/navy, sz. 34
2. Lacoste brown/blue/tan, sz 38
3. Lacoste green/navy/yellow, sz 38
4. Coach navy, sz 32
5. Land's End black, sz 36
6. Annapolis/Naval Academy, sz 36-38 *SOLD*

Close-up of the Annapolis belt: *SOLD*

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/img6904pp5.jpg/ https://img144.imageshack.us/i/img6901fd9.jpg/


----------



## Andy Roo

I still have five Brooks Brothers OCBDs. Again, they are:

Traditional Fit;
Non-non-iron (must iron);
Made in USA;
15.5 x 34.










I will sell the lot for $75, shipping included.


----------



## Andy Roo

Here's a nearly-new J. Press tweed jacket.

3/2 sack;
Natural shoulders;
Olive/black herringbone, with flecks of rust;
Made in Canada;
95% wool, 5% cashmere;
Size 41R.

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
Sleeves: 25"










I bought this jacket from the New Haven J. Press last summer, and I've worn it two or three times since. I recall it was part of their Pressidential line in the fall/winter catalogue.

$200 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## tonylumpkin

NWT Polo Ralph Lauren made in England belt, size 38. Solid brass buckle. $27.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt.jpg/
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt1.jpg/https://img576.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt2.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt3.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cardinals5

*36S sack suit - Sold*
*Baycrest gabardine overcoat - Sold*

Price drops on remaining two items.



Cardinals5 said:


> Dooney & Bourke purple/tan *wool* surcingle belt with brass hardware. Used, but plenty of life remaining.
> 
> Size 36 (for someone who wears size 34 trousers)
> 
> Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/picture002bg.jpg/
> 
> Bayern Loden overcoat in a heavy-weight fabric. The jacket has a button-in liner, beautiful horn buttons, lapped seams, raglan shoulders, and a slant vent (not hook, but slanted like older BB vents). Presumably made in Germany or Austria.
> 
> Condition: Worn, but very good condition - no moth holes or other flaws that I can detect. One pocket lining needs to be resewn, but I'll do that myself before the coat ships.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but something like a 48/50R (XL)
> Chest: 56"
> Length: 44.5
> Sleeves: 35.5 (because of the raglan shoulders I measured from the middle of the collar to the sleeve hem)
> Shoulders: 20 (raglan shoulders make a truly accurate measurement impossible, but I'd say 20" is about right)
> 
> Price: $65.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/picture004xj.jpg/https://img508.imageshack.us/i/picture005vb.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/picture006t.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/picture007na.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/picture008ct.jpg/https://img526.imageshack.us/i/picture009yk.jpg/


----------



## JDDY

Alden LHS
Whiskey Shell Cordovan
10.5D

$475

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...WHISKEY-CORDOVAN-ALDEN-LHS-10.5-D-loafer-shoe


----------



## mcarthur

JDDY said:


> Alden LHS
> Whiskey Shell Cordovan
> 10.5D
> 
> $475
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...WHISKEY-CORDOVAN-ALDEN-LHS-10.5-D-loafer-shoe


good luck on the sale. the black mark is due to the tanning process on the exotic colors. i like the mark


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drop!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> This is a handsome number:
> 
> *Southwick Double Breasted Suit w/Peaked Lapels, 40 or 42R*
> 
> Men's Quality Shop, known also as Lesser's, was one of the top gentleman's stores in Savannah--but it has been closed for over 25 years! So here you have a genuine vintage Southwick DB suit that just needs a press, since it was stored, apparently, with the left lapel peak folded down. It is a lightweight tropical wool with, of course, lapped seams and a center vent. The jacket is side-panelled, half lined, and canvassed; the trousers are plain-front and uncuffed, and the suit overall is in excellent condition. No marked size, and it appears the pants have been taken in an inch at the waist, so I'm guessing a more fitted 42 with the drop six, but could work for a 40.
> 
> $80 shipped. *>>Now only $48!*
> 
> Measurements:
> shoulder 18", length boc 30", sleeves 24.5", chest ptp 22"
> waist 35", outseam 42", inseam 30.5


----------



## JDDY

mcarthur said:


> good luck on the sale. the black mark is due to the tanning process on the exotic colors. i like the mark


Thank you for the info, Mac. You are the shell man. I was wondering where it came from- I didn't think that had happened in their one outing. Great shoes for someone, though it won't be me.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drop!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Three belts sized 38, two Dooney & Bourke and a Coach.*
> 
> Dooney & Bourke has given itself over to high quality women's fashion handbags and a smattering of accessories, but they started in the mid-seventies making surcingle belts and sturdy bags and cases for men. I ran across five obviously belonging to this gent, but these were the best and had acceptable wear. The first looks to have been worn once, maybe twice or three times, but you'd have to be pretty good to tell it. All measure precisely, 38" to the center catch.
> 
> *Dooney & Bourke Wool Navy/Green Stripe*
> 
> *Sold!*
> 
> *Dooney & Bourke Wool Tan/Navy Stripe*
> 
> *Sold!*
> 
> *Coach Pebble Grain Leather Surcingle w/braided edges*
> 
> Shows faint buckle memory, but could pass for new.
> 
> $24 shipped. *Now $16!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Somebody take this off my hands.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> This one's got the price sticker, and the years were less friendly to it. Looks absolutely beautiful but for a few moths that happened to nibble a bit at the nap, but it is minor and only on top where you'd never see, and it looks only like fallen nap anyway.
> 
> 7 3/4" by 6.5" inside the brim, 4 3/4" tall with a 1.5" brim.
> 
> $18 shipped.*Now $10!*


----------



## Jovan

*Older BB "346" (the good kind!) 43-44L sack blazer*

All the details you're looking for: Three roll two, patch breast and flap patch lower pockets, two button sleeves, half-lined, centre vent, hopsack fabric. Elbows have a bit of shine on them. The buttons were replaced with different brass ones sometime in its ownership. Doesn't fit me, otherwise I would keep it for sure!

Chest: 47"
Waist: 44"
Shoulder: 18.25"
Length: 32.75"
Sleeve: 26.75"

*$40 shipped in the continental United States or best offer.*

(click for bigger)


----------



## hookem12387

^^I have that exact jacket, and it's stellar. I love it


----------



## jfkemd

this jacket has been claimed.
thanks



jfkemd said:


> 3/2 tweed sack from local Pacific NW label--Embassy Clothes, Hub Clothiers in Tacoma
> this is a gray herringbone tweed sack
> I estimate this is a 40L coat
> has all the great details--
> natural shoulders
> lapped seams
> patch flap pockets
> the lapel rolls nicely onto the middle button when worn
> hooked vent--8 inches
> this one is flawless
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 22
> length from the bottom of the collar: 32
> sleeves: 26
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS only


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Will accept a ridiculously low $28 to help make room in my closet.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-patch 3/2 Navy Hopsack Blazer, 39R*
> 
> This item has _nothing_ in common with the distressed, tweensploitation, mall-trend outlet scourge most are familiar with. A&F was once a gentleman's outfitter that carried quality traditional gear with an emphasis on sporting pursuits.
> Maybe someone with more knowledge could chime in with their speculations on who could have manufactured this beauty, but it is a quality U.S. made blazer with all the trad essentials: 3 roll 2, natural shoulders, 2 button sleeves, lapped seams, hook vent, and is half-lined with a substantial floating canvas. I would date it early to mid 1960's, and--aside from three very minor pulls unlikely ever to get noticed--it's in excellent condition.
> 
> $45 shipped.
> 
> Measurements: 18" shoulders, 29.5" length boc, 23" sleeves, 21.5" chest ptp.


----------



## TweedyDon

*My apologies--no idea how I missed adding measurements in for this jacket in the original post!*

Measurements on the basketweave Harris Tweed, below:

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+2)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19.5



TweedyDon said:


> This is a very nice basketweave Harris Tweed in excellent condition. It was Tailored in the USA, is fully lined, has lapped seams, and is in excellent condition. It's tagged a size 46R, but seems to fit more like a 44R--please see measurements.
> 
> Asking just *$35 shipped in CONUS*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> As always, my pictures are awful...
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tweed46002.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweed46003.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tweed46004.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/tweed46006.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tweed46005.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Bros. OCBD 16-32; Hanover shell cordovan burgundy longwings 11D*

Two lovely trad staples:
1) Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16-32. Made in USA. Beautiful collar roll. Asking *$26 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/bbshirt16323.jpg/

2). Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signatures shell cordovan longwings, sz 11D, burgundy color with lovely patina. Made in USA. Insoles show no wear; outsoles some wear; heels very little wear.

Asking *$125 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img4324r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img4314j.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img4316a.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img4317h.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img4318w.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img4320y.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img4322rd.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img4321k.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img4325u.jpg/


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> ^^I have that exact jacket, and it's stellar. I love it


Thanks, that's promotion I couldn't pay for.  The light fabric and half lining make it especially useful for summer.



jfkemd said:


> this jacket has been claimed.
> thanks


When this happens you must eliminate the IMG tags or just the picture links entirely in the quoted post, especially if they are not thumbnails to larger pictures and on another page from the original post. We need to save page loading time and bandwidth for our members.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Will accept a ridiculously low $28 to help make room in my closet.


 Doesn't fit, otherwise I might jump on it. Surprised none of the smaller trads have -- it's a rather nice '60s sack.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Bouvy is now claimed--thank you!

NB: I'll be out of town for a week, but everything claimed thus far is on its way, or will be (i.e., the bouvy!) tomorrow/Monday. And, of course, I'm sure I'll find a way to check the fora on my travels! 



TweedyDon said:


> *
> NB: Please note that the boy's size 10 Harris Tweed from a couple of weeks ago has now been claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *CONSOLIDATION THREAD WITH DROPS ALL AROUND!*​
> Rather than bump several posts I've consolidated my remaining jackets into this one, with price drops on EVERYTHING!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS WELCOME on everything, ESPECIALLY if you'd more than one jacket!*​
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Bouvy jacket in Loro Piana wool*
> 
> This is tagged a 44 (EU 54), and runs true; see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 25.75 (+1.5)
> Length: 31 3/8
> Shoulder: 20.5
> 
> *2) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> This is a beautiful and very, very sturdy jacket. Beautifully made of mid to heavyweight tweed for The English Shop of Princeton, this has all of the trad. desiderata--hook vent, two button cuffs, and a half-lining. It's also clearly canvassed. It's in excellent condition! Moreover, its patterning and dark colouring makes this a very versatile jacket indeed!
> 
> *Asking just $40 or offer.*
> 
> This seems to be a 39/40R, but please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets008.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets013.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/
> 
> *3) Southwick classic 3/2 sack navy blazer*[/B]
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> It's tagged a 42R, and runs true to size.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 5/8
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> *4) 3/2 Madras sack*
> 
> This is a beautiful Spring and Summer jacket from Jack Donnelly's, a former purveyor of trad. goodness in Trenton, when Trenton eclipsed Princeton in wealth and almost rivaled it in tradness! (So, yes, this is frfom some time--and, no, I don't live in Trenton any longer, but in a Victorian dairy farmhouse in a pre-Revolutionary small town Somewhere Close By!) This jacket is in Very Good condition (really, excellent condition, but I'm always conservative with older pieces). There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be cotton, or maybe a cotton-linen blend. It's half lined, with a hook vent and two button cuffs, as well as a 3/2 roll. Lovely!
> 
> *Asking $25 or offer.*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 38/40L, but please see...
> *
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
> Length: 31 3/4
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jackets001.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/
> 
> *5) Navy pinstripe suit*
> 
> I used this sparingly some years ago. It's nothing special, but it's a very decent, serviceable everyday suit. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with some minor rumpling on the trousers from storage--this will come out easily with a press. It's half lined, and the trousers are flat fronts.
> 
> *Asking just $28 or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 21.25
> Sleeve: 26.75 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist, measured flat: 18
> Inseam: 32 13/16 (+1.75")
> 
> https://img532.imageshack.us/i/jackets014.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/jackets013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/
> 
> *6) Hand-tailored by Chester Barrie of Savile Row wool/cashmere sports jacket*
> 
> This is a stunningly beautiful jacket that was hand-tailored in England by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London for Barney's of New York. It's made from 90% wool and 10% cashmere, and has both a beautiful hand and a lovely drape. It's fully lined in viscose and has a single vent as well as two-button cuffs. The fabric is beautiful, and quintessentially English. This is in absolutely excellent condition, with the only minor flaw being a very,very small pen mark on the interior lining in the back shoulder area (shown).
> 
> Information on Chester Barrie can be found here:
> 
> But, I've moved into a Victorian farmhouse with limited closet space, and so even beauties like this now need to find new homes! So, it's here, and I'm
> 
> *asking just $60*
> 
> *
> Measurements:*
> 
> This is tagged a 40R, and seems to run true to size:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8"
> Sleeve: 24 1/4" (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder (at back): 18 5/8"
> Length (BOC): 30 3/4"
> 
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie008.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie007.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie009.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie010.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie015.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie017.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie012.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie018.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie019.jpg/
> 
> *7) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?*
> 
> This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented.
> 
> *Asking a very low $40!*
> 
> No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Length (BOC): 30
> Shoulder (back): 19
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/
> 
> *8) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--cashmere and wool?*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 19


----------



## tampabay1414

Gently used pair of Johnston & Murphy loafers, matching belt included. Shoes are size 9 D. Belt is size 32 and made by Florsheim. Make offer.


----------



## AlanC

^I think a size on the shoes and belt might help.


----------



## tampabay1414

Oops! Thanks for catching that, AlanC. Sizes have been added to the listing.


----------



## AlanC

First bite at the apple for the Thrift Exchange. On Monday I'll list these on the SALES forum and at SF if they're still unsold.

*Polo RL by Crockett & Jones* pebble grain captoe bluchers with Dainite soles
Size: 9.5D
Great overall shape. There is some wear to the heels, but still lots of life left in them. These are perfect fall and winter shoes, and will look great with cords and moleskins.
Retail price: ~$600

Your price: $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










  https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img1230ig.jpg/


----------



## mjc

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img4267p.jpg/

I have one Bill's Khakis, in Chamois Cloth (British Khaki colour). M1P forward pleat. 35" waist, 32" inseam. Washed once, but never worn beyond "testing". I prefer linen pants over cotton chinos, it seems.

Also, I have 3 pairs of black and 1 pair of blue pinstripe Indochino wool pants, again size 35, but a bit shorter (30.5-31" inseam), relatively roomy in the butt (29.5" crotch). Used but good condition. I won't bother posting photos of dark pants unless popular demands overwhelms me. I'm getting rid of these because I prefer the softer charcoal color now.

Price: $20 shipping (CONUS/CAN) + $25/pair


----------



## sunra

Sero Shirt arrived today courtesy of Benson. A lovely shirt in great condition and Benson was a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Jovan

Claimed, thanks!


Jovan said:


> All the details you're looking for: Three roll two, patch breast and flap patch lower pockets, two button sleeves, half-lined, centre vent, hopsack fabric. Elbows have a bit of shine on them. The buttons were replaced with different brass ones sometime in its ownership. Doesn't fit me, otherwise I would keep it for sure!
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulder: 18.25"
> Length: 32.75"
> Sleeve: 26.75"


----------



## swb120

1. Green/navy, sz. 34 *SOLD*
2. Lacoste brown/blue/tan, sz 38
3. Lacoste green/navy/yellow, sz 38 *SOLD*
4. Coach navy, sz 32 *SOLD*
5. Land's End black, sz 36
6. Annapolis/Naval Academy, sz 36-38 *SOLD*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE REDUCTION*



tonylumpkin said:


> NWT Polo Ralph Lauren made in England belt, size 38. Solid brass buckle. $27.50 *>> NOW $25* shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt.jpg/
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt1.jpg/https://img576.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt2.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/rlbelt3.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Orvis shirts are sold, thank you!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Orvis Tattersall, L*
> 
> *Orvis 82% cotton 18% wool Tattersall Twill weave, XL*
> 
> Finally, *Pendleton Worsted Wool BD Shirt, marked XL (but might work for a L)*
> 
> This one has two tiny flaws I discovered at home: a slight moth hole on the left arm and a small snag hole on the back, for these flaws...
> 
> Only $16 shipped.


----------



## coynedj

So many beautiful shoes show up here, but none to fit my 11EEE feet! My wallet is thankful, but my feet are not.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Two pairs of shoes up for sale:

First, a pair of *Freeman "Bootmaker's Guild" *Black Longwings in size 9 1/2 D. Measurements are 12" long and 4 3/8 wide. The leather uppers are basically flawless. Apparently Freeman were American shoemakers out of Wisconsin that went defunct around 1990. These are really nice looking shoes though, and in beautiful condition. With Goodyear Neolite heels. 
*$55* shipped.

Next, a pair of *Allen Edmonds* Black captoes in 13C. Not sure of the make. 
*$45* shipped.


----------



## AlanC

*NWT Brooks Brothers OCBD*
Blue University Stripe
15 x 33
Still with price tag attached and cardboard in the collar. New, never worn.
Current retail: $79

Your price: $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










*Robert Talbot*t sailboat tie
$15 delivered










*Bills Khakis* M2
35 x 28.5
$25 delivered CONUS



















*Halrin Bleeding Madras* trousers
Measures to 38" x 28.5", but the waist has been let out all the way so these could easily be taken in to a 35" waist, +2.5" to let on the length (no cuffs). 
True bleeding madras is a real rarity. These could probably stand a cleaning.

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## DFPyne

Everything seriously must go. If you don't like the price, make an offer. 

1. Medium 15-15.5 Sized Boarder Town Authentic Western Shirt, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$20 CONUS] 

2. Small Sized Allen Solly Bristol Twill Plaid Shirt, 100% Cotton, Tailored in British Hong Kong [$20 CONUS]

3. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Brooks Brothers Polo, 100% Cotton Mercerized Lisle [$20 CONUS]









4. Small Sized Ralph Lauren Polo Navy Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in El Salvador [$20 CONUS]

5. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger White with stripes Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$20 CONUS] *small hole in left sleeve which was sown up*

6. Medium Sized (Fits Small) GANT The Rugger Navy & Red Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in USA [$40 CONUS]


7.Brooks Brothers 17-3 Relaxed Fit 100% Cotton Blue & Navy Gingham Shirt [$15 CONUS]

8. 100% Pure Silk Burburrys Blazer. Name Marking on Tag. Small chips on buttons. [$30 CONUS] 
Chest: 19 Inches 
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 29.5
Sleeve Length: 24 Inches 

9. Nikos Apostolopoulos Navy Double Breasted Patch Blazer. Few small stains, should come out with dry cleaning. [$25 CONUS]
Chest: 20 Inches
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 30 Inches 
Sleeve Length: 25.5 Inches

10. 38 Regular Southwick Arthur A. Adler 100% Wool Blazer. Couple Stains on front of blazer, should come out with dry cleaning. [$20 CONUS] 
Chest: 19.5
Shoulder: 17
Jacket Length: 28.75
Sleeve Length: 21.5

PM with Interest, Questions and Offers. Combined shipping always welcome.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Price drops on stuff

A pair of LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes
Size 9, so they'll fit a 10-10 1/2 foot
older pair, the uppers are in great condition (almost better than my pair that have only seen one winter)
soles are fairly worn, particularity the back of the heel, but are still usable
* now $25 shipped *

J.Crew Seersucker Trousers
38/32, flat front, no cuffs, marked summer '07
* Now $20 shipped*

size 32 Bill's M2P (inseam is hemmed at 36")
top pair is more of a mid-dark brown
* Now $20 shipped for both pairs*

Ben Silver polo shirt
size large
* Now $15 shipped conus/offer*

Jcrew Large (16-16.5) longsleeve pinpoint point collar
and
LLBean Made in America, 100% cotton OCBD, great condition 16-35
* Now $5 +shipping for both*

Berkely Made in India Long Sleeve
Enro Mercedes Short Sleeve
and Van Heussen indian Madras Shirt, short sleeved, large
$5+shipping for all 3


----------



## swb120

*6/21 Price Drops: Brooks Bros OCBD 16-32; Hanover shell cordovan burgundy longwings 11D*

Two lovely trad staples:
1) Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16-32. Made in USA. Beautiful collar roll. Asking *$26>$23 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/bbshirt16323.jpg/

2). Hanover L.B. Sheppard Signatures shell cordovan longwings, sz 11D, burgundy color with lovely patina. Made in USA. Insoles show no wear; outsoles some wear; heels very little wear.

Asking *$125>$115 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 13" x 4.5"

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img4324r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img4314j.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img4316a.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img4317h.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img4318w.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img4320y.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img4322rd.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img4321k.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img4325u.jpg/


----------



## Dragoon

Allen Edmonds _Everett_
11eee
I have worn these 8-10 times, mostly sitting at my desk. The soles do seem to be wearing quickly though. They fit my very wide foot ok through the ball but there is just not enough toe room. If you wear a 3 E in a Sebago I don't think you will be happy with these.

$50 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

*One new item and one price drop*

Here's the real deal - vintage McGregor 3/2 sack (great roll), 100% wool, tweed, twill weave, fully canvassed, completely natural shoulders, lapped seams, hook vent, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on cuff, made in USA.

Condition: Very good to excellent. I don't see any flaws or wear spots.

Color: goldish brown (most accurate in close up pic)

No tagged size, but about a 40/42R
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 18"
Length BOC: 30"
Sleeves: 25" +2.25"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picture024hs.jpg/https://img375.imageshack.us/i/picture022o.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/picture020wu.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/picture025vb.jpg/https://img19.imageshack.us/i/picture021rd.jpg/



Cardinals5 said:


> Last Drop before eBay - as usual, you guys are tough with overcoats
> 
> Bayern Loden overcoat in a heavy-weight fabric. The jacket has a button-in liner, beautiful horn buttons, lapped seams, raglan shoulders, and a slant vent (not hook, but slanted like older BB vents). Presumably made in Germany or Austria.
> 
> Condition: Worn, but very good condition - no moth holes or other flaws that I can detect. One pocket lining needs to be resewn, but I'll do that myself before the coat ships.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but something like a 48/50R (XL)
> Chest: 56"
> Length: 44.5
> Sleeves: 35.5" +1" (because of the raglan shoulders I measured from the middle of the collar to the sleeve hem)
> Shoulders: 20 (raglan shoulders make a truly accurate measurement impossible, but I'd say 20" is about right)
> 
> Price: $47.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/picture004xj.jpg/https://img508.imageshack.us/i/picture005vb.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/picture006t.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/picture007na.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/picture008ct.jpg/https://img526.imageshack.us/i/picture009yk.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Edit - Should have mentioned they are 9Ds.

I've had these sitting around for a couple of years and have reluctantly concluded they don't fit - a little too small. For rough reference, I am usually a 9D in most Allen Edmonds shoes.

They have minimal wear and are really very nice. I can't remember what I paid for them but it was a fair bit, so I am asking $85 shipped CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Here's a pair of old *Black Florsheim Imperial Longwings* in an offbeat size: 7.5 B

Outsole measurements: 11 1/4" long, 3 3/4" wide.*
*

Shipped for *$20*.


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD Pending Payment

Alden 990 PTB Shell in color 8. Size 9 A/C C width. Very good shape. Soles and heels in excellent condition. Minor scratches on uppers. Could use a good bout of the Mac method. Have sat in the closet in their bags for a couple of years. Exceptionally clean inside, shoe trees have always been used in them. Tongue pads installed, easily removed. Asking $125 shipped. Will take best offer. Too short for me now.








For additional photos: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Alden 990/


----------



## Peak and Pine

Dragoon said:


> Allen Edmonds _Everett_
> 11eee. $50 shipped.


Maybe you should talk to this guy:



coynedj said:


> So many beautiful shoes show up here, but none to fit my 11EEE feet! My wallet is thankful, but my feet are not.


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^Reptilicus...that is an amazing price for a GREAT pair of shoes. I wish they were my size.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here's another Orvis 80/20 cotton/wool flannel:

*Orvis 80% cotton 20% wool flannel, L*

This one is also in very good shape. 
$20 shipped.

Measures 17/34-35 and 25" ptp. 

















*Brooks Brothers half-sleeve seersucker unistripe, XL*

The left collar button is missing, but otherwise in fine shape. 
$18 shipped.

27" ptp.


----------



## AlanC

In the SALES forum...

NOS/NWT Executive Imperials 8.5 D| Longwings & Plain Toe Bluchers -- USA Made!


----------



## CMDC

Those are amazing and a great price. Why can't I have smaller feet???


----------



## Reptilicus

*Brand new Bills Khakis*. Lightweight Poplins M2 Fitting. W 34 L 30. Plain front, 1.5" cuffs, khaki. I bought these online and somehow hit the wrong inseam length. Since these pants are hemmed, I cannot return them. They have never been worn. They have been put through 1 cycle of wash to determine final length. Asking $60 per pair. I have 2 pair available.


----------



## mcarthur

tonylumpkin said:


> ^^Reptilicus...that is an amazing price for a GREAT pair of shoes. I wish they were my size.


i second


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Nice pickin's here every one, but especially the suede buck. Can't explain why I still got 'em.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Belts, $18:*
> 
> *Vtg Made in England Banana Republic Jute Surcingle, 34*
> 
> What you know as Banana Republic today has nothing to do with this perfectly respectable belt. Need I say more?
> 
> 
> *Coach Natural Linen Surcingle, 30*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand New Tan Nubuck Belt, 36*


----------



## Jovan

I am on the lookout for a surcingle belt, preferably navy, in 36...


----------



## Reptilicus

Allen Edmonds Messina Size 8.5 D. I think they run a tad long and fit more like a 9. These shoes have very little wear. I don't remember ever wearing them except to a summer wedding. Asking $85. Perfect condition. Come with AE shoe bags.

















More photos at:https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/AE Messina/


----------



## AlanC

Something 'new'...

*SOLD* Brooks Brothers surcingle belt
Size:38
Made in USA
$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2675/img1330t.jpg

and price drops!



AlanC said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers OCBD*
> Blue University Stripe
> 15 x 33
> Still with price tag attached and cardboard in the collar. New, never worn.
> Current retail: $79
> 
> *NOW $40!* Your price: $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbot*t sailboat tie
> *NOW $12!* $15 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping them *Bills Khakis* M2
> 35 x 28.5
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9233/img1300g.jpg
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6904/img1303ff.jpg
> 
> Keeping Them *Halrin Bleeding Madras* trousers
> Measures to 38" x 28.5", but the waist has been let out all the way so these could easily be taken in to a 35" waist, +2.5" to let on the length (no cuffs).
> True bleeding madras is a real rarity. These could probably stand a cleaning.
> 
> *NOW $30!* $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/img188/6876/img1221iv.jpg
> 
> https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7995/img1225.jpg


----------



## MHF

*42L BB Blue Pinstripe Sack*

I have a 42L blue pinstripe Brooksease sack that just isn't going to work for me. 
Pants are approximately 36/32.5.

If anyone is interested, please let me know, and I will send pictures and measurements.

I am more interested in trades than money, although I will consider any offer. I'm a 42R, 34/32, 16-34, 10D.


----------



## CMC

*Timex manual wind, roman numerals + Brooks watch band*

First off, sorry my camera can't take close-ups. I've got a vintage manual wind Timex, running fine, white face with gold case and black roman numerals. Also included is a Brooks watch band, used part time for about a month. These two aren't necessarily meant to go together, as the band is 16 mm but the watch is 18.

$24 shipped for both.


----------



## Georgia

1. *Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.* These are in excellent shape. There is no indication of the maker, but they were made for 'James Davis'. I'd rate the shell a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. Size 9 B | AA.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img405.imageshack.us/i/002ukv.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/004eg.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/006xx.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/005lk.jpg/

2. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/015ar.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/016fg.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/018cf.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/017qb.jpg/

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Reptilicus

Brand new Bills Khakis. Lightweight Poplins M2 Fitting. W 34 L 30. Plain front, 1.5" cuffs, khaki. I bought these online and somehow hit the wrong inseam length. Since these pants are hemmed, I cannot return them. They have never been worn. They have been put through 1 cycle of wash to determine final length. Asking $60 per pair. I have 2 pair available.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Why not mix a little bit of Italian in with your trad?*

This is a pair of 99% new, completely perfect Bruno Magli Edgar Grained Leather Dress Oxfords. Size 9.5 M. These shoes have about 40 minutes of wear on them-just enough to put a little grit on the sole. Asking $85 shipped. Come with Bruno Magli shoe bags. You'll have to stretch to call them trad, but man they're sexy.









For more pictures: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Bruno Magli/


----------



## Reptilicus

Price Drop $75.00



Reptilicus said:


> Allen Edmonds Messina Size 8.5 D. I think they run a tad long and fit more like a 9. These shoes have very little wear. I don't remember ever wearing them except to a summer wedding. Asking $85. Perfect condition. Come with AE shoe bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos at:https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/AE Messina/


----------



## tonylumpkin

The most basic of trad suits...the Brooks Brothers "Makers" solid navy 3/2 sack in a year-round weight. The only issues I could find are some loose threads where the lining ( its quarter lined) is attached at the vent and an inch and a half tear in the seat. The tear on the seat is on the seam and could be easily fixed at home, or very inexpensively by your tailor. The suit is tagged a 45 long and measures pretty much true to that at approximately 24" pit-to-pit, 26" sleeve, 20" shoulders and 33" length from the collar's bottom. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack.jpg/

https://img180.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack1.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack2.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also, a nearly new pair of Brooks Brothers black penny loafers, size 8 D. These were probably worn no more than once or twice. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/bbpl.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/bbpl2.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I still have these Allen Edmonds Camerons, size 9 C. Excellent condition...*NOW $57.50* shipped CONUS.

*MORE CAMERON PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9eaecam2jx
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/aecam.jpg/


----------



## Reptilicus

Out of curiosity, are those Cigar?

2. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Georgia

No - they are #8. I couldn't really capture it in the pictures...


----------



## dwebber18

Reptilicus said:


> Out of curiosity, are those Cigar?
> 
> 2. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*


Those are very cool loafers, they would probably be a little too long and a hair too narrow for me though


----------



## efdll

Reptilicus said:


> This is a pair of 99% new, completely perfect Bruno Magli Edgar Grained Leather Dress Oxfords. Size 9.5 M. These shoes have about 40 minutes of wear on them-just enough to put a little grit on the sole. Asking $85 shipped. Come with Bruno Magli shoe bags. You'll have to stretch to call them trad, but man they're sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pictures: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Bruno Magli/


 Here is the problem I have with trad dogma. First, I agree that these belong here. But given the rampant Italophobia in this Forum, what exactly is not trad about these, very handsome, shoes, except for a brand name that ends in a vowel? Perhaps someone more knowledgeable than I can enlighten me. I can see how certain Italian designer goods (D&G or Roberto Cavalli) clash with the esthetics cultivated here, but there are Italian looks that mesh with trad, such as the soft-shoulder (less padding than J Press), 3/2 Neapolitan jacket, never mind that serious Italian dressers favor the English shoes that are the fathers of trad for business wear and topsiders when going casual, and practically every single conservatively dressed man in the world wears button-down shirts -- years ago, while American yuppies were busy buying Armani, their Italian counterparts visiting Stateside would rush to Brooks Brothers.


----------



## dwebber18

I would agree that these shoes are perfectly placed. I mean they are black grain plain toe bluchers, seems pretty classic to my untrained eye.


----------



## cazoo

*Lands End White Suede Bucks - NEW- Size 9D*

Lands End white suede bucks. Size 9D. These are new, never worn outside. 
Asking $45. Thanks for looking.

These are now SOLD

https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img1355v.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img1356u.jpg/

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img1357e.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 32rollandrock

dwebber18 said:


> I would agree that these shoes are perfectly placed. I mean they are black grain plain toe bluchers, seems pretty classic to my untrained eye.


Agreed.


----------



## AlanC

^^Those Bruno Maglis seem perfectly acceptable to me. No one would bat an eye if the brand were different.


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan longwings, sz 10D*

Up for sale is a pair of Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan longwing wingtips, burgundy color, size 10D (fit true to size). Beautiful gunboats, uppers in outstanding condition, lovely patina. Out/insoles show some wear. [There are from my personal collection].

*SOLD*

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img4456c.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img4459n.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/img4460t.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img4461j.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img4462bn.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img4464.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img4463f.jpg/


----------



## allan

cazoo said:


> Lands End white suede bucks. Size 9D. These are new, never worn outside.
> Asking $45. Thanks for looking.
> 
> These are now SOLD


Darn, am I sorry I missed these! Beautiful and exactly my size.

That's what I get for going off for a couple of hours to do some work. I should know by now that I need to keep watching this thread 24/7.


----------



## EBTX66

dwebber18 said:


> I would agree that these shoes are perfectly placed. I mean they are black grain plain toe bluchers, seems pretty classic to my untrained eye.


... and both absolutely gorgeous and a screaming deal. If only they were 11.5's.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Update: the Jute Banana Republic belt is sold along with the navy Torino belt posted previously.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Belts, $18:
> 
> *Vtg Made in England Banana Republic Jute Surcingle, 34*
> 
> Sold.
> 
> *Coach Natural Linen Surcingle, 30*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand New Tan Nubuck Belt, 36*


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drop to $34*



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's the real deal - vintage McGregor 3/2 sack (great roll), 100% wool, tweed, twill weave, fully canvassed, completely natural shoulders, lapped seams, hook vent, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on cuff, made in USA.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent. I don't see any flaws or wear spots.
> 
> Color: goldish brown (most accurate in close up pic)
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 40/42R
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 43"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length BOC: 30"
> Sleeves: 25" +2.25"
> 
> Price: $34.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picture024hs.jpg/https://img375.imageshack.us/i/picture022o.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/picture020wu.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/picture025vb.jpg/https://img19.imageshack.us/i/picture021rd.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

That McGregor is gorgeous. Amazed it's languished.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brantforth Covington-Fordham Grained Leather Dress Oxfords. Size 9.5 M. These shoes have about 40 minutes of wear on them-just enough to put a little grit on the sole. Asking $85 shipped. From the most traditional mens store in Connecticut!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Nobody? Really?? I'll take $20 or even an offer. 


GentlemanGeorge said:


> One more tonight, but a good one.
> 
> *Cuffed Tropical Wool Tartan Slacks 32/(32 or 34, check measurements)*
> 
> There is no label to identify these, but they are obviously beautifully tailored with some great extra details. Check the front pockets for an example--there is also a locker loop across the back seam of the waistband. I would guess that Winston Tailors, of the former Chipp legacy, is one of the few, or only, tailors who still make slacks like this. These look new and unworn, though I doubt they are very newly made.
> 
> Only $25 shipped.
> 
> Measurements: waist barely over 32", outseam 42", inseam 31"


----------



## Dragoon

I would also be interested in a trade. 17-36 shirt, 38-34 pants or ties.



Dragoon said:


> Allen Edmonds _Everett_
> 11eee
> I have worn these 8-10 times, mostly sitting at my desk. The soles do seem to be wearing quickly though. They fit my very wide foot ok through the ball but there is just not enough toe room. If you wear a 3 E in a Sebago I don't think you will be happy with these.
> 
> $50 shipped.


----------



## swb120

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Nobody? Really?? I'll take $20 or even an offer.


I *love* those tartan slacks. If they were even close to my size, I would snatch them up in a second.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets! Including a handtailored Chester Barrie of Savile Row in wool/cashmere*

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, offers are very welcome, and *all prices include shipping in CONUS!*

*Please Pm with interest and offers*!

*1) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*

This is a beautiful and very, very sturdy jacket. Beautifully made of mid to heavyweight tweed for The English Shop of Princeton, this has all of the trad. desiderata--hook vent, two button cuffs, and a half-lining. It's also clearly canvassed. It's in excellent condition! Moreover, its patterning and dark colouring makes this a very versatile jacket indeed!

*Asking just $40 or offer.*

This seems to be a 39/40R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30.5

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets008.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets013.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/

*2) 3/2 Madras sack*

This is a beautiful Spring and Summer jacket from Jack Donnelly's, a former purveyor of trad. goodness in Trenton, when Trenton eclipsed Princeton in wealth and almost rivaled it in tradness! (So, yes, this is frfom some time--and, no, I don't live in Trenton any longer, but in a Victorian dairy farmhouse in a pre-Revolutionary small town Somewhere Close By!) This jacket is in Very Good condition (really, excellent condition, but I'm always conservative with older pieces). There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be cotton, or maybe a cotton-linen blend. It's half lined, with a hook vent and two button cuffs, as well as a 3/2 roll. Lovely!

*Asking $25 or offer.*

I believe that this is around a 38/40L, but please see...
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jackets001.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/

*3) Navy pinstripe suit*

I used this sparingly some years ago. It's nothing special, but it's a very decent, serviceable everyday suit. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with some minor rumpling on the trousers from storage--this will come out easily with a press. It's half lined, and the trousers are flat fronts.

*Asking just $25 or offer*

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 21.25
Sleeve: 26.75 (+2)
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31.5

Trousers:

Waist, measured flat: 18
Inseam: 32 13/16 (+1.75")

https://img532.imageshack.us/i/jackets014.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/jackets013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jackets016.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jackets015.jpg/

*4) Hand-tailored by Chester Barrie of Savile Row wool/cashmere sports jacket*

This is a stunningly beautiful jacket that was hand-tailored in England by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London for Barney's of New York. It's made from 90% wool and 10% cashmere, and has both a beautiful hand and a lovely drape. It's fully lined in viscose and has a single vent as well as two-button cuffs. The fabric is beautiful, and quintessentially English. This is in absolutely excellent condition, with the only minor flaw being a very,very small pen mark on the interior lining in the back shoulder area (shown).

Information on Chester Barrie can be found here:

But, I've moved into a Victorian farmhouse with limited closet space, and so even beauties like this now need to find new homes! So, it's here, and I'm

*asking just $50 


Measurements:

This is tagged a 40R, and seems to run true to size:

Chest: 21 1/8"
Sleeve: 24 1/4" (+2 1/4)
Shoulder (at back): 18 5/8"
Length (BOC): 30 3/4"

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie008.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie007.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie009.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie010.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie015.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie017.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie012.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie018.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie019.jpg/

5) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?

This is a BEAUTIFUL jacket, in IMMACULATE condition! As far as I know, this jacket has never been worn; all exterior pockets are still sewn shut. It has no maker's label or fabric content, but I suspect that it's a silk/linen blend--it's certainly a silk blend. It also passes the pinch test, so I believe that it's canvassed. It's certainly very high quality indeed, and is fully lined and single vented.

Asking a very low $37!

No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length (BOC): 30
Shoulder (back): 19

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img297.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/barbourtweedsmadrasties.jpg/

6) Basketweave Harris Tweed

This is a very nice basketweave Harris Tweed in excellent condition. It was Tailored in the USA, is fully lined, has lapped seams, and is in excellent condition. It's tagged a size 46R, but seems to fit more like a 44R--please see measurements.

Asking just $30 shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+2)
Length: 30.5
Shoulder: 19.5

As always, my pictures are awful...

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tweed46002.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweed46003.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tweed46004.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/tweed46006.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tweed46005.jpg/

7) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed

A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very ice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.

Claimed--thank you!

Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 30 3/4*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on House of Commons braces/suspenders*

I purchased these new from the House of Commons (yes, the commoners' part of the UK Parliament, not the trad. PA store of the same name!) some time ago. I never wore them, and so they're here. The design on the front is the House of Commons portcullis.

*Please PM with interest and offers--and offers are very welcome!*

*Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.*

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces001.jpg/

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces002.jpg/


----------



## sdjordan

#1
*Bragano Loafer* $40
11 D / Black
Crafted in Italy
Great Condition - no scuffs










































#2
*J Crew Essential Chino [Classic Fit]* $25
New Without Tags [Paid $60 for them last fall]
30W/30L
Not as harsh as white but very-very light colored "Stone" is what J Crew calls it.


























#3
*Vineyard Vines "Whale Shirt" OCBD $20*
Size S
Whale emblem on chest


























#4
*Vineyard Vines Corduroys [$25*]
Slate Blue
30w/30L
[Washed 1x/ Worn 1x]


----------



## Reptilicus

Johnston & Murphy Saddle shoes. Size 9D. Excellent condition. Very low miles. $25 or best offer.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS*

The most basic of trad suits...the Brooks Brothers "Makers" solid navy 3/2 sack in a year-round weight. The only issues I could find are some loose threads where the lining ( its quarter lined) is attached at the vent and an inch and a half tear in the seat. The tear on the seat is on the seam and could be easily fixed at home, or very inexpensively by your tailor. The suit is tagged a 45 long and measures pretty much true to that at approximately 24" pit-to-pit, 26" sleeve, 20" shoulders and 33" length from the collar's bottom. Asking $75 *>> NOW $62.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack.jpg/

https://img180.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack1.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack2.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also, a nearly new pair of Brooks Brothers black penny loafers, size 8 D. These were probably worn no more than once or twice. Asking $57.50 *>> NOW $47.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/bbpl.jpg/

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/bbpl2.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I still have these Allen Edmonds Camerons, size 9 C. Excellent condition...*NOW $57.50 >> $47.50* shipped CONUS.

*MORE CAMERON PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9eaecam2jx
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/aecam.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Both pairs are still available - now accepting reasonable offers...



Georgia said:


> 1. *Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.* These are in excellent shape. There is no indication of the maker, but they were made for 'James Davis'. I'd rate the shell a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. Size 9 B | AA.
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/002ukv.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/004eg.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/006xx.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/005lk.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/015ar.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/016fg.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/018cf.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/017qb.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

*38S--44L: Loro Piana cahmere jacket, Harris Tweeds (incl. a thornproof!), and a Anglophile baby Alpaca*

I have several jackets to pass along today!

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. As always, too, I'm very open to offers!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) 44L John W. Nordstrom jacket in Loro Piana cashmere.*

This is a beautiful jacket; the hand to the Loro Piana cashmere is incredibly soft, and the whole thing has an absolutely wonderful drape. I defy you to keep women from insisting on touching you while wearing this!  The fabric is a lovely mid-tan herringbone with a very subtle overcheck. The jacket is fully lined and single vented, and is in excellent condition.

It's tagged a 44L and seems to run true to size, but please see the measurements:

Chest: 23.5
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+2)
Length: 32.5
Shoulder: 19 3/4

Asking $60, or offer

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt014.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt015.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt016.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt018.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt019.jpg/

*2) 40L Harris Tweed*

Made in the USA for Land's End, this is one of the well-made Land's End Harris tweeds that feels very soft and has a lovely drape, NOT one of the more cardboard tweeds that they've been known to produce. This is a classic and very versatile dark blue herringbone. it'sin excellent condition except for a very small 'rub" mark on the inside pocket (shown), and a very small fray in the lining in one of the interior cuffs.

Asking $35, or offer

Tagged a 40L and runs true to size:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 19

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt020.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt021.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt022.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt023.jpg/ https://img31.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt025.jpg/

*3) 38S Lauren baby Alpaca jacket*

Normally, I don't bother with Lauren products, but this is a surprisingly nice jacket. made from baby Alpaca this is a lovely, soft jacket in a classically English puppytooth with a subtle overcheck. As with 3, the softness of this fabric is almost certainly a magnet for women's hands.... And I'm not responsible for the consequences if this jacket is bought by someone married!  This is fully lined with dual vents, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer*

This is tagged a 38S, but see measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 (+1.75)
Length: 29 3/8
Shoulder: 17 7/8

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt001.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt004.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt002.jpg/ https://img31.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt005.jpg/ https://img31.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt005.jpg/

*4) Eagle Clothes thornprooth Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, sturdy, thornproof Harris tweed, of the sort that's increasingly hard to find--especially given the predations of Haggas. This was made in the USA by Eagle Clothes, and is almost certainly canvassed--it certainly passes the pinch test. It's also in a classic brown herringbone pattern, fully lined with Eagle's own custom lining. It has a single vent. It does have two minor flaws--it's missing one of the front buttons, and it has a tiny snag hole (NOT from moth) on one sleeve (shown). I'll include a replacement button for the front (although it might not match well--I'll do my best!), and the snag hole is a very, very easy fix--as this is sturdy Harris tweed darning rather than reweaving is in order. Apart from these flaws this increasing rare thornproof tweed is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

No size tag, but seems to be c.38R:

Chest: 20 3/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Length: 30 3/8
Shoulder: 17 5/8

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt006.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt007.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt009.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt010.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt011.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt012.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 36 Leatherman belt*

I've decided that I prefer plain leather belts, so my two or three Leathermans, needlepoints, and surcingles will be appearing here shortly....

The first one is this size 36 Leatherman, hand made in Connecticut with a solid brass buckle. It's in Very Good condition, with some memory by the centre hole. Showing a map of Nantucket, this is a perfect trad. summer belt!

Asking *Claimed--thank you!*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt026.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt027.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt028.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

*Sold! Thanks.*

Three Brooks Brothers watchbands for sale, *$24.00 CONUS*. My thick wrist (8 1/4") just doesn't work with these bands (9 1/4" in total length), which need to be set on the last hole to make them comfortable for me. I need to switch to some longer Central Watch bands. These have all been worn, but have no issues besides a little memory at the last two holes.


----------



## S.Otto

What is the width on the watch straps?


----------



## Pentheos

S.Otto said:


> What is the width on the watch straps?


16mm. I don't know why BB only sells only a single, relatively narrow width.


----------



## dwebber18

Pentheos said:


> 16mm. I don't know why BB only sells only a single, relatively narrow width.


I agree, I've been thinking of swapping the leather band on my Tissot for one of these, but they are silly narrow on.


----------



## Pentheos

dwebber18 said:


> I agree, I've been thinking of swapping the leather band on my Tissot for one of these, but they are silly narrow on.


Let's be fair to the seller: he did include a picture of a Timex on a strap, and while the band is obviously narrow, it's not quite _silly_.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drop to $28; Sold, pending payment



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's the real deal - vintage McGregor 3/2 sack (great roll), 100% wool, tweed, twill weave, fully canvassed, completely natural shoulders, lapped seams, hook vent, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on cuff, made in USA.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent. I don't see any flaws or wear spots.
> 
> Color: goldish brown (most accurate in close up pic)
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 40/42R
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 43"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length BOC: 30"
> Sleeves: 25" +2.25"
> 
> Price: $28.00; sold, pending payment shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picture024hs.jpg/https://img375.imageshack.us/i/picture022o.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/picture020wu.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/picture025vb.jpg/https://img19.imageshack.us/i/picture021rd.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

^^^If you could wave a wand and make that jacket my size, I'm sure I could make it disappear. It's a beauty, and a _steal_, for twice the price.


----------



## Cardinals5

Pentheos said:


> ^^^If you could wave a wand and make that jacket my size, I'm sure I could make it disappear. It's a beauty, and a _steal_, for twice the price.


Thanks for the vote of confidence for the jacket - unfortunately, it came without a wand


----------



## TweedyDon

I second Pentheos' comment--that really is a gorgeous jacket!


----------



## Cardinals5

TweedyDon said:


> I second Pentheos' comment--that really is a gorgeous jacket!


Thanks, Tweedy. And...the jacket is sold, pending payment.


----------



## AlanC

Miscellaneous Box of 6 Pairs of *Shoe Trees*
Size: Medium--work best for someone in the 9-9.5 shoe size range. Some might work for a 10.

I've had good luck thrifting shoe trees over the past year or so, and need to clear some out.

$30 shipped CONUS for the lot, Paypal Personal. I've got them in a flat rate Priority mail box ready to go.


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a great deal on trees, AlanC!

The remaining AE shoes I had in 11D (the brogues and the boat shoes) have now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## AlanC

Pants falling down? Then you need braces! As it turns out, I'm selling a bunch--cheap.

See my SALES forum thread:

FS: Braces/Suspenders -- Trafalgar, Polo RL, Cole Haan, Dooney & Bourke!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now just $15, shipped in CONUS!*

OR *just $12 shipped in CONUS if you buy one of AlanC's braces, too! *



TweedyDon said:


> I purchased these new from the House of Commons (yes, the commoners' part of the UK Parliament, not the trad. PA store of the same name!) some time ago. I never wore them, and so they're here. The design on the front is the House of Commons portcullis.
> 
> *Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces001.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces002.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Oh, sure. Give me competition.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD pending payment *Foot-Joy* saddles, white with suede saddles
Vibram sole
Made in USA
Size 9D

Great for summer! Good overall shape, lots of wear left in the soles. Alas, Footjoy no longer makes shoes in the USA.

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img1367p.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img1369d.jpg/ https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img1370.jpg/

Shoe trees not included.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and some price drops!

*Please PM with interest!* And, as always, offers very welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on remaining jackets!*
> 
> As always, offers are very welcome, and *all prices include shipping in CONUS!*
> 
> *Please Pm with interest and offers*!
> 
> *1) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> This is a beautiful and very, very sturdy jacket. Beautifully made of mid to heavyweight tweed for The English Shop of Princeton, this has all of the trad. desiderata--hook vent, two button cuffs, and a half-lining. It's also clearly canvassed. It's in excellent condition! Moreover, its patterning and dark colouring makes this a very versatile jacket indeed!
> 
> *Asking just $40 or offer.*
> 
> This seems to be a 39/40R, but please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30.5
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets008.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets011.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets013.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets018.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/tradjackets017.jpg/
> 
> *2) 3/2 Madras sack*
> 
> This is a beautiful Spring and Summer jacket from Jack Donnelly's, a former purveyor of trad. goodness in Trenton, when Trenton eclipsed Princeton in wealth and almost rivaled it in tradness! (So, yes, this is frfom some time--and, no, I don't live in Trenton any longer, but in a Victorian dairy farmhouse in a pre-Revolutionary small town Somewhere Close By!) This jacket is in Very Good condition (really, excellent condition, but I'm always conservative with older pieces). There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be cotton, or maybe a cotton-linen blend. It's half lined, with a hook vent and two button cuffs, as well as a 3/2 roll. Lovely!
> 
> *Asking $25 or offer.*
> 
> I believe that this is around a 38/40L, but please see...
> *
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26.5 (+2)
> Length: 31 3/4
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jackets001.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/jackets002.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/jackets004.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jackets003.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/jackets006.jpg/
> 
> *3) Navy pinstripe suit*
> 
> I used this sparingly some years ago. It's nothing special, but it's a very decent, serviceable everyday suit. It's in very Good/Excellent condition, with some minor rumpling on the trousers from storage--this will come out easily with a press. It's half lined, and the trousers are flat fronts.
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 21.25
> Sleeve: 26.75 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist, measured flat: 18
> Inseam: 32 13/16 (+1.75")
> 
> *4) Hand-tailored by Chester Barrie of Savile Row wool/cashmere sports jacket*
> 
> This is a stunningly beautiful jacket that was hand-tailored in England by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London for Barney's of New York. It's made from 90% wool and 10% cashmere, and has both a beautiful hand and a lovely drape. It's fully lined in viscose and has a single vent as well as two-button cuffs. The fabric is beautiful, and quintessentially English. This is in absolutely excellent condition, with the only minor flaw being a very,very small pen mark on the interior lining in the back shoulder area (shown).
> 
> Information on Chester Barrie can be found here:
> 
> But, I've moved into a Victorian farmhouse with limited closet space, and so even beauties like this now need to find new homes! So, it's here, and I'm
> 
> *asking just Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> This is tagged a 40R, and seems to run true to size:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8"
> Sleeve: 24 1/4" (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder (at back): 18 5/8"
> Length (BOC): 30 3/4"
> 
> 5) c. 40R 3/2 sack jacket--silk and linen?
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> No size tag, but I believe that this is c.40R.
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Length (BOC): 30
> Shoulder (back): 19
> 
> 6) Basketweave Harris Tweed
> 
> This is a very nice basketweave Harris Tweed in excellent condition. It was Tailored in the USA, is fully lined, has lapped seams, and is in excellent condition. It's tagged a size 46R, but seems to fit more like a 44R--please see measurements.
> 
> Asking just $30 shipped in CONUS
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+2)
> Length: 30.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> As always, my pictures are awful...
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tweed46002.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweed46003.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tweed46004.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/tweed46006.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tweed46005.jpg/
> 
> 7) Land's End basketweave Harris Tweed
> 
> A lovely sturdy jacket, in a very ice dark charcoal basketweave--a pattern that's been growing on me after I've had a couple of very,very nice basketweaves over the last two weeks. This is a very well made jacket, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It's fully lined with a single vent.
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> Tagged a 44R and runs true to size:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4*


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> ^Oh, sure. Give me competition.




If you also buy one of AlanC's braces, you can have mine, too, for $12 shipped!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NEW PRICE CUTS*



tonylumpkin said:


> The most basic of trad suits...the Brooks Brothers "Makers" solid navy 3/2 sack in a year-round weight. The only issues I could find are some loose threads where the lining ( its quarter lined) is attached at the vent and an inch and a half tear in the seat. The tear on the seat is on the seam and could be easily fixed at home, or very inexpensively by your tailor. The suit is tagged a 45 long and measures pretty much true to that at approximately 24" pit-to-pit, 26" sleeve, 20" shoulders and 33" length from the collar's bottom. Asking $75 *>> NOW $62.50* *>>NOW $55* shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack.jpg/
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack1.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack2.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Also, a nearly new pair of Brooks Brothers black penny loafers, size 8 D. These were probably worn no more than once or twice. Asking $57.50 *>> NOW $47.50* shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/bbpl.jpg/
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/bbpl2.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I still have these Allen Edmonds Camerons, size 9 C. Excellent condition...*NOW $57.50 >> $47.50* *>> NOW $42.50* shipped CONUS.
> 
> *MORE CAMERON PICS HERE* https://yfrog.com/9eaecam2jx
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/aecam.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> If you also buy one of AlanC's braces, you can have mine, too, for $12 shipped!


Oh, sure. Make me look bad.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic sterling silver Tiffany money clip!*

I never use this, and so it needs to find a new home!

Unlike the vast majority of Tiffany clips on eBay, this one is very, very tight, with the ends still meeting tightly; its lack of use means it hasn't been stretched out at all. It does have some very minor rubbing to the front (shown), but this is trivial as silver clips get this on their first use.

I'm asking *$80 boxed, shipped, and insured* in CONUS--*and offers are welcome*!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on remaining ties! Cashmere scarf!*

*ALL TIES ARE NOW JUST $5 EACH, SHIPPED, for the FIRST ONE PURCHASED; subsequent ties are now just $4 each! PayPal Personal payment, please!*

International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted; all are silk unless otherwise noted.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) Made in Scotland cashmere scarf.*

This measures a generous 12" by 65", with a 6" total fringe. It's in Very Good condition, with some rumpling from storage and some very minor pilling from wear.

*Asking $25 > 23*

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/scarf001.jpg/https://img809.imageshack.us/i/scarf002.jpg/https://img819.imageshack.us/i/scarf004.jpg/

*Group 1: Brooks, Press, Talbott; in silk and wool*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/ties002.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/ties003.jpg/https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ties004.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/ties005.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/ties006.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/ties008.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. A great trad. tie! SOLD
2) Robert Talbott BOC. Very rich and luxurious tie; my pictures don't do it anywhere near justice! Still has original tag showing initial sale price of $98.50. SOLD
3) Brooks regimental. In thick, heavy silk. 3.75" wide. SOLD 
4) Brooks harlequin. In thick, heavy silk.3.75" wide. SOLD
5) Brooks wool regimental; Very Good condition; one loose thread by keeper. 3" wide.

*Group 2: Mad Men style Armanis and Gucci*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ties009.jpg/https://img121.imageshack.us/i/ties011.jpg/https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ties012.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/ties013.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/ties015.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/ties014.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Gucci. Very Good condition;minor loose stitching on back seam in one spot (shown). 3 5/16" wideSOLD
2) Armani; 50s/60s abstract pattern. Very Good condition; 3.25" wide Claimed--thank you!
3) Armani; 50s/60s abstract pattern. Very Good condition; very minor thread pulls on front. 3 7/16" wide Claimed--thank you!

*Group 3: Anglo-Celtic ties.*

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/ties017.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/ties018.jpg/https://img532.imageshack.us/i/ties027.jpg/https://img249.imageshack.us/i/ties031.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Made in Ireland dark green with kelly green harps emblematic. Polyester. 
2) Reis of New Haven tartan. Wool. 
3) Unlined red tartan; Made in The Amanas. Wool. 4" wide. 
4) Blue tartan tie; appears to be wool. 2.75" wide. 
5) *REPOST!* Kilgour, French, stanbury of Savile Row, wheelbarrow emblematic. SOLD

*Group 4: Paisleys*

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/ties035.jpg/https://img819.imageshack.us/i/ties036.jpg/https://img529.imageshack.us/i/ties039.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Christian Dior; Made in the USA. 3.75" wide. 
2) Brooks Brothers Makers.3.25" wide. 
3) Liberty of London. Made in the USA. 3.25" wideSOLD
4) MacHugh. Handblocked in England.3 3/8" wide

*Ties added from earlier post:*

*Group A--Made in England silks*

*https://img31.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts003.jpg/**https://img99.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts004.jpg/*

*From left to right:*

*1) Hardy Amies. sold*
*2) Hardy Amies. *
*3) Simpson's of Piccadilly. *
*4) Burberry Argyle and Sutherland regimental. SOLD*

*Group B--Various*

*This first picture is awful; the colours are much richer than this shows, with #3 being a lovely tobacco brown. See the second picture for more accurate colouring!*

*https://img175.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts005.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts007.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tiesandparts006.jpg/*

*From left to right:

1) Polo fly fishing emblematic. Silk. Very good condition--some very minor rumpling from storage. SOLD
2) Resilio regimental. SOLD
3) Pomeroy's 75/25 rayon/linen. Original price $8.50 (c.1965!) 
4) Rooster tartan square-end tie. No fabric listed, but certainly wool.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pocket squares! Silk, linen, and cotton--all $12 and under, shipped in CONUS.*

I have some pocket squares to pass on! As always, offers are very welcome on all, especially if you'd like two or more. International inquiries are also welcome, with the (low) shipping at cost.

All prices include shipping in CONUS!

All squares are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with interest and offers!

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/

*NB: "Top row" and "Bottom row" refer to the picture on the far left, where all six squares are shown!*

*Top row:*

1) Dark red, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 12" square. $12
2) Geometric cotton pattern. 12.5" square. Claimed--thank you!
3) Silk, made in Italy. Very Good condition (a bit rumpled) 15" square. $10

*Bottom row:*

4) Lime green, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 13" square. $12
5) White cotton, with "t' monogram and green edging. 14" square. $9
6) Dark red, slightly lighter than (1), with contrast white edging. 13" square. $12


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Somebody steal these from me. I'm going to the post office later and would love to get these out of the house.

*$25 shipped* Priority mail for the lot.



AlanC said:


> Miscellaneous Box of 6 Pairs of *Shoe Trees*
> Size: Medium--work best for someone in the 9-9.5 shoe size range. Some might work for a 10.
> 
> I've had good luck thrifting shoe trees over the past year or so, and need to clear some out.
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS for the lot, Paypal Personal. I've got them in a flat rate Priority mail box ready to go.


----------



## allan

^^^ This sure is a steal! If this deal had come along earlier this year, when I was building up my shoe collection and needed trees, I would have grabbed them from the initial posting in an instant!

Look at all that gorgeous red cedar! Yum!

- Allan


----------



## J'sCrew

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Navy Sack Made in USA 40R*

This has gotten to be too short in the arm for me so I need to pass it on. It is in great condition, no tears, fraying, loose threads, etc. Tagged a 40R. Measurements listed. Looking to get 120 + shipping based on location. Need to sell pretty quick. Thanks for the interest. You can pm me for a better picture, I haven't quite figured that out yet

Chest: 21.25"
(From Underarm to Underarm)
Shoulder Width: 18"
(From Top of Shoulder Seam to Shoulder Seam)
Sleeve Length: 23.75"
(From the Top of the Shoulder Seam to the Cuff Sleeve)
Jacket Length: 30.5"
(From the Bottom of the Collar Felt to the Bottom of the Jacket)


----------



## Mike Petrik

AlanC said:


> Somebody steal these from me. I'm going to the post office later and would love to get these out of the house.
> 
> *$25 shipped* Priority mail for the lot.


PM sent.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*
Giving the folks on the Thrift Exchange first strike at these beauties.

*Polo* Ralph Lauren by Crockett & Jones dark tan tone on tone saddle shoes
Bench Made in England
US Size: 10D
Overall solid condition, wear left in the soles. You may want new laces.

Retail: $600+

Your price: $90 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










    

Shoe trees not included.


----------



## AlanC

Price drops below:

*SOLD!* NWT Brooks Brothers OCBD
Blue University Stripe
15 x 33
Still with price tag attached and cardboard in the collar. New, never worn.
Current retail: $79

*NOW $35!* NOW $40! Your price: $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/1536/img1299bn.jpg

*Robert Talbot*t sailboat tie
*NOW $10! * NOW $12! $15 delivered


----------



## mjc

AlanC said:


> Giving the folks on the Thrift Exchange first strike at these beauties.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren by Crockett & Jones dark tan tone on tone saddle shoes.


Wow, nice! Not my size though


----------



## swb120

*Price drops - Consolidated thread*

Price drops & remaining items consolidated. More to be added (shoes!). Thanks!

2) Brooks Brothers brown tweed herringbone sportcoat. 3 button, rolled to 2nd button. Center vent, made in Italy, tagged size 42R, measures to 41R-42R. Newer label. Gorgeous, gorgeous sportcoat.

Asking *$80>$75>$70 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.5 (2"+ to let out)
Length: 31.5

Photos:

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4256.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img4257p.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img4258q.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img4260.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img4263.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4264.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4265t.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60>$55>$50 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

4) Here are a number of surcingle belts for sale. All are in excellent condition, have brass buckles and are either wool or cotton surcingle. Photos are poor; the belts are lovely. ***Note - as it turns out, #2 and 3 are reversible, to solid green and solid brown.***

Asking *$17>$15 shipped *per belt (+2 west of Chicago).

[from top]
1. Green/navy, sz. 34 *SOLD*
2. Lacoste brown/blue/tan, sz 38
3. Lacoste green/navy/yellow, sz 38 *SOLD*
4. Coach navy, sz 32 *SOLD*
5. Land's End black, sz 36
6. Annapolis/Naval Academy, sz 36-38 *SOLD*

5) Brooks Brothers blue micro-check buttondown, barrel cuffs. 16x35. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. Traditional fit. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img4231j.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img4232f.jpg/

6) Southwick for Larrimor's navy blazer. No size tag, but measurements approx. 40R (rely on measurements, however). 2-button, darted, single vent, beautiful soft wool. [Larrimor's is Pittsburgh's best men's clothing store). Asking *$35>30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30
Sleeve: 24 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img4048b.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img4049g.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img4051.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img4053c.jpg/

7) First Harris Tweed has small red, orange and green flecks in the gray herringbone pattern. Approx. size 38R (see measurements). Single vent. *SOLD*.

8) Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

9) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>$20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/

10) Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16-32. Made in USA. Beautiful collar roll. Asking *$28>$25 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/bbshirt16323.jpg/

11) Oxxford pink spread collar, French cuffs. 15.5 neck, approx. 34-35 length. Hand-made in Italy. Beautiful MOP buttons. Almost an oxford cloth feel (heavier than pinpoint, but not as heavy/dense as oxford cloth shirts). A few very small dirt smudges (one on tip of cuff, another on inside of collar), which will come out with washing/dry cleaning (if they don't, return it to me and I'll refund your $ minus shipping). *SOLD*.

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img4207j.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4208p.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img4209t.jpg/

12) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants. Beautiful condition - BB doesn't really make flannels like they used to. Pleated, no cuffs. [sorry about the wrinkles & poor photos] Asking *$20 shipped*.

Waist: 41 (1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 28" (2.5" to let out)
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412co7.jpg


----------



## Reptilicus

Still here and a heck of a deal at $20 shipped. These Johnston & Murphy saddles (9D) are in excellent condition and have very low mileage. These shoes are great for kicking around in with your khakis.


----------



## swb120

Beautiful saddle shoes at a great price. If they were a 10D, they would be gone.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$50 or under! Brooks Bros. 3/2 sak in camelhair in GREAT condition; Natural shoulder jacket in tradly Blackwatch tartan!*

I have two more jackets to pass along, as my culling moves forward! As always, *prices include shipping in CONUS*, and offers are welcome.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic camelhair*

*I also have the original wooden Brooks Brothers hanger for this jacket, and I'll happily pass this along with it, gratis*! 

This is a beautiful, beautiful jacket in EXCELLENT condition, with NO moth nibbles at all--which alone makes it a rarity among classic camelhair! This is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lovely lapel roll and the classic two-button cuffs. It's fully lined, and easily passes the pinch test for canvassing. It does have two small flaws; there's a couple of small water marks in the lining (shown), and two tiny, tiny dark specks on the underside of the left-hand cuff. These are NOT moth holes or wear, and should easily come out with competent dry cleaning. They're also really, really small; I only found them on my third pass over the coat!

If you'd like a classic trad/Ivy camelhair, this is it--it's seriously hard to find them in this condition.

Given the flaws, I'm asking a *low $50*, or offer.

This seems to be around a 39-40 R/L, but please see...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18.5

*NB: The richer-coloured pictures are truer!*

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/camelhair003.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/camelhair004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/camelhair006.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/camelhair007.jpg/

*Showing small interior damp marks:*

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/camelhair008.jpg/

*Three tiny brown marks on the inside of the sleeve at the cuff:*

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/camelhair012.jpg/

*2) 40L Natural shoulder Blackwatch jacket. *

This is lovely, and I'm only parting with it because I already have a double-breasted Blackwatch jacket that fits me perfectly. This jacket is a classic trad. Blackwatch in a fairly lightweight nubby wool; it almost feels like a wool/raw silk blend, but it's tagged as all wool. The shoulders are very natural and it's a sack cut with a three button closure, although it's not a 3/2. It's fully lined in complementary green, and has a single vent. It's made in the USA.... By Tommy Hilfiger, clearly when this was a real preppy brand, and not the mass-market version of its former self that it is today! But this does show us that concern with brand should come at the bottom of the list when considering trad. clothing... or any clothing, really.

*Asking $40* for this surprising trad. classic!

It's tagged a 40L and runs true to size.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2.25)
Length: 32 1/4
Shoulder: 19.5

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/camelhair012.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Looking for any offers - I'd like to get these into good homes!



Georgia said:


> 1. *Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.* These are in excellent shape. There is no indication of the maker, but they were made for 'James Davis'. I'd rate the shell a 9.5 out of 10, and the soles an 8 out of 10. Size 9 B | AA.
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/002ukv.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/004eg.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/006xx.jpg/https://img337.imageshack.us/i/005lk.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Alden 986 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers.* The shoes are in great shape. As with most shell cordovan shoes, they could use a Mac Treatment. I'd rate the shell a 7.5 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10 (heel caps). Great color. Size 13 AA | B.
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> _Details:_
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/015ar.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/016fg.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/018cf.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/017qb.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

All ties are now claimed, as is The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack, above, and the Allen Edmonds boat shoes of some time ago. Thank you!

*Coming shortly*: More Harris tweeds, including an immaculate Half-Norfolk tweed (functional throat latch, working bellows pockets, bi-swing back, full lining, the works!) in Harris Tweed!

*Also*, would there be interest in a navy blue Barbour Border (old style, without the logo and with the nicer tartan lining) in size 42?


----------



## AlanC

Now give-away price at $12/each!



AlanC said:


> Still remaining, take *either shirt for $15 delivered* CONUS, Paypal Personal.
> 
> *J. Crew* pink dress shirt
> Size: M (15-15.5)
> $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> *Robert Talbott* white dress shirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 16.5 x 34
> Name on bottom of interior placket for laundry purposes
> $20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## DFPyne

New items added. Still everything seriously must go. If you don't like the price, make an offer. 
1. Size 40 Alan Paine 100% Wool Tennis Sweater . [$55 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 17
Length: 27
Sholder: 16
Sleeve: 23

2. Medium Sized Paul Stewart 100% Cotton Sweater Vest. [$25 CONUS]

3. Medium 15-15.5 Sized Boarder Town Authentic Western Shirt, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$15 CONUS] 

4. Small Sized Allen Solly Bristol Twill Plaid Shirt, 100% Cotton, Tailored in British Hong Kong [$15 CONUS]

5. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Brooks Brothers Polo, 100% Cotton Mercerized Lisle [$15 CONUS]









6. Small Sized Ralph Lauren Polo Navy Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in El Salvador [$15 CONUS]

7.Brooks Brothers 17-3 Relaxed Fit 100% Cotton Blue & Navy Gingham Shirt [$15 CONUS]

8. 100% Pure Silk Burburrys Blazer. Name Marking on Tag. Small chips on buttons. [$30 CONUS] 
Chest: 19 Inches 
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 29.5
Sleeve Length: 24 Inches 

9. Nikos Apostolopoulos Navy Double Breasted Patch Blazer. Few small stains, should come out with dry cleaning. [$25 CONUS]
Chest: 20 Inches
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 30 Inches 
Sleeve Length: 25.5 Inches

10. 38 Regular Southwick Arthur A. Adler 100% Wool Blazer. Couple Stains on front of blazer, should come out with dry cleaning. [$20 CONUS] 
Chest: 19.5
Shoulder: 17
Jacket Length: 28.75
Sleeve Length: 21.5

PM with Interest, Questions and Offers. Combined shipping always welcome.


----------



## Cardinals5

DFPyne said:


> PM with Interest, Questions and Offers.


Nice looking Alan Paine tennis sweater. It might help if you provided some basic measurements for all your items, especially the shirts (at least chest and sleeve measurements).


----------



## swb120

*WTB*: if anyone has *Alden NST *in black, #8, cigar in *size 9.5D (barrie) or 10D (aberdeen or hampton)*, in either shell or calf, I would be interested in buying them/trading for them.

Also, I am in the market for a *pink Brooks Bros. OCBD in 16.5-34*. Willing to buy/trade. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

All the following jackets are now claimed, with the exception of the Loro Piana cashmere--which is now just *$45 shipped in CONUS*!

*BUT* this jacket does come with a disclaimer: *I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY MARITAL DISCORD THAT MIGHT OCCUR AS A RESULT OF STRANGE WOMEN RUBBING THEIR HANDS OVER THIS JACKET WHILE YOU WEAR IT! *_*(I'm also not responsible for this failing to happen, either--this is just a warning, not a guarantee!*_  )

*Please PM with interest, offers, and requests for (bad) relationship advice...*


*1) 44L John W. Nordstrom jacket in Loro Piana cashmere.*

This is a beautiful jacket; the hand to the Loro Piana cashmere is incredibly soft, and the whole thing has an absolutely wonderful drape. I defy you to keep women from insisting on touching you while wearing this!  The fabric is a lovely mid-tan herringbone with a very subtle overcheck. The jacket is fully lined and single vented, and is in excellent condition.

It's tagged a 44L and seems to run true to size, but please see the measurements:

Chest: 23.5
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+2)
Length: 32.5
Shoulder: 19 3/4

Asking $45, or offer

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt014.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt015.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt016.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt018.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt019.jpg/

*2) 40L Harris Tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) 38S Lauren baby Alpaca jacket*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4) Eagle Clothes thornprooth Harris Tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The madras 3/2 sack by Jack Donnelly of Trenton (When It Was Nice) has now been claimed, as has the Tiffany money clip--thank you!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks 3/2 Navy Sack NOW $55 CONUS*



tonylumpkin said:


> *PRICE CUTS*
> 
> The most basic of trad suits...the Brooks Brothers "Makers" solid navy 3/2 sack in a year-round weight. The only issues I could find are some loose threads where the lining ( its quarter lined) is attached at the vent and an inch and a half split in the seat. The split on the seat is on the seam and could be easily fixed at home, or very inexpensively by your tailor. The suit is tagged a 45 long and measures pretty much true to that at approximately 24" pit-to-pit, 26" sleeve, 20" shoulders and 33" length from the collar's bottom. Asking $75 *>> NOW $62.50* shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack.jpg/
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack1.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/bbnavysack2.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds Benton perf. cap toes - black & chili - sz 10.5D. Like new.*

Up for sale are two pairs of Allen Edmonds Benton perforated cap toes, in black and in chili, with removable orthotic/cushioned insoles and Vibram rubber soles. In excellent condition: the uppers are in outstanding condition; the captoes looks great - no marks, etc. The insoles show little to no wear. The soles and heels show slight wear. Beautiful shoes. These retail for $315.

Asking *$85 shipped per pair* (+3 west of Chicago).

1) Black

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img4530dn.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/img4531g.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img4528g.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img4527b.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img4526k.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img4525b.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img4523p.jpg/

2) Chili *SOLD*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img4539e.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img4540f.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img4537d.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img4536l.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img4535km.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4534t.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img4533.jpg/


----------



## swb120

14) Harris Tweed brown herringbone, tagged size 42R. Asking $30>*$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/

15) Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking $35 per pr>$30>$25>*$45 shipped for both* (+3 west of Chicago).
Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/

16) Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking $25 per pr>20>15>*$40 shipped for all four pairs!* (+3 west of Chicago).
Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
W - 38 (0)
L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
W - 38 (0)
L - 29 (.5)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## erbs

I'm looking for a khaki cotton jacket in a ~40R. PM me if you have anything. Thanks.


----------



## Marcc237

TweedyDon said:


> All the following jackets are now claimed, with the exception of the Loro Piana cashmere--which is now just *$45 shipped in CONUS*!
> 
> *BUT* this jacket does come with a disclaimer: *I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY MARITAL DISCORD THAT MIGHT OCCUR AS A RESULT OF STRANGE WOMEN RUBBING THEIR HANDS OVER THIS JACKET WHILE YOU WEAR IT! *_*(I'm also not responsible for this failing to happen, either--this is just a warning, not a guarantee!*_  )
> 
> *Please PM with interest, offers, and requests for (bad) relationship advice...*
> 
> 
> *1) 44L John W. Nordstrom jacket in Loro Piana cashmere.*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket; the hand to the Loro Piana cashmere is incredibly soft, and the whole thing has an absolutely wonderful drape. I defy you to keep women from insisting on touching you while wearing this!  The fabric is a lovely mid-tan herringbone with a very subtle overcheck. The jacket is fully lined and single vented, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> It's tagged a 44L and seems to run true to size, but please see the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23.5
> Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+2)
> Length: 32.5
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> 
> Asking $45, or offer
> 
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt014.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt015.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt016.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt018.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/jacketsandbelt019.jpg/
> 
> *2) 40L Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) 38S Lauren baby Alpaca jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Eagle Clothes thornprooth Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


I have the Nordstrom in LP cashmere and Tweedy is correct as to how nice the feel of the fabric is. My wife is quite impressed with the fabric and drape. A nice value.


----------



## Valkyrie

Today, at my local thrift, I happened upon a nice older pair of made in USA (it says so on each shoe) Bass Weejun penny loafers in burgundy, size 8D, with very little wear, at a price less than the cost of shipping. If anybody is interested, let me know and I'll try to get back there before they get picked up. They'd make—at least—the best knock around sockless loafers for the summer ever. Maybe $7 plus actual shipping, something like that.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Border in navy, Harris Tweed, Beautiful Anglophile wool/cashmere tweed w/ticket pocket!*

I'm reluctantly having to admit that my size 42 jackets are just too large for me....  So they're here!

As always,* prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always, offers are very welcome.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size 42 Barbour Border in navy
*

*Claimed, pending payment*

This is a beauty, and in excellent condition. It's the old, good, style Border, with the classic tartan lining and NO LOGO on the pocket. As such, it's Made in England, and is the traditional wax cotton, rather than sylkoil. It features two large bellows pockets, two hand-warmer pockets, zipped side-mounted wallet pocket, two washable, detachable inside game pockets. It does have three small flaws: it has two very small straight 9and so easily repaired if you wish) tears by the end of each cuff (shown) and one of the interior poppers for the optional pop-in liner is missing--but this will only cost $11 to replace at Barbour NH, can't be seen, and doesn't affect how the liner attaches in any case.

Asking $125 or offer boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. Offers welcome!

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds038.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds039.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds040.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds043.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds046.jpg/

*2) 42L Anglophile wool/cashmere shooting/hacking jacket by Polo.*

*Claimed, pending payment!*

This is a lovely jacket, and a real beauty; it's made in the USA from 90/10 wool/cashmere.

I recently acquired this from another member, but it's just too large for me, unfortunately. I'm passing it along cheaply as I acquired it cheaply, and so I'm going to let it go for what I'll have in it once it's been shipped.

It's just come back from dry-cleaning, and is in beautiful condition. (The only flaw is that the second button on the front is rather loose.) It features a functional ticket pocket, full lining, double vents (it's a very English cut), and is nicely darted and shaped, with a beautiful high 2.5/3 roll. It's also a lovely gunclub check. I really, really, wish that it fit me, as it's a really classic jacket.

It's tagged a 42L and runs true to size.

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31 (English hacking cut length)
Shoulder: 19.5

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds013.jpg/ https://img693.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds015.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds018.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds020.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds023.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds024.jpg/

*3) 42L Striped Harris tweed*

*Claimed, Pending*

This is one of my favourite Harris tweeds, and so was worn very, very sparingly so as not to damage it; it's in absolutely excellent condition. It's beautifully striped, fully lined, has a single vent, and was made in the USA.

Asking just $40

Tagged a 42L and runs true to size:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds027.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds008.jpg/ https://img22.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds029.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds030.jpg/ https://img34.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds034.jpg/

*4) 42L Charcoal basketweave Harris Tweed*
*
Claimed, pending*

Another lovely Harris which is now just a bit too large for me. It's fully lined, single vented, and in absolutely excellent condition, although it does have some patina on the buttons. My pictures really fail to capture the beauty of the tweed here; it's a lovely deep charcoal basketweave that's extremely versatile, and is subtley and sparsely flecked with orange, green, gorse, and pumpkin.

Asking just $35

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds002.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds006.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds007.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/42barbourtweeds008.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining pocket squares! *

All prices include shipping in CONUS!

All squares are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with interest and offers! As always, offers are very welcome, especially on two or more squares!

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/

*NB: "Top row" and "Bottom row" refer to the picture on the far left, where all six squares are shown!*

*Top row:*

1) Dark red, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 12" square. $10
2) Geometric cotton pattern. 12.5" square. Claimed--thank you!
3) Silk, made in Italy. Very Good condition (a bit rumpled) 15" square. $8

*Bottom row:*

4) Lime green, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 13" square. $10
5) White cotton, with "t' monogram and green edging. 14" square. $6
6) Dark red, slightly lighter than (1), with contrast white edging. 13" square. $10


----------



## s3scout

PM sent on 3 jackets


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly ties! Brooks, knit, woven and printed emblematics, Vineyard Vines, Kilgour, French, Stanbury, more!*

I have several more lovely trad./Ivy ties to pass on! *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Offers are also very welcome*, especially on two or more ties! All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Langrock tie--Made in England*

Ties from the uber-trad. store Langrock of Princeton are starting to become something of a trad. grail, especially since they're never going to be made anymore given Langrock's demise, and this is a beauty! Made in England expressly for Langrock, this is a lovely tie in excellent condition.

Asking just *Claimed!*

*2) Performing Bears woven silk emblematic*

This is a great tie, perfect for those work days when you know you're going to feel like a performing bear! Featuring three types of such unfortunate bears, this is a woven emblematic, rather than one in which the emblems are merely printed.

Asking just *$15*

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties050.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties051.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties052.jpg/ https://img804.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties053.jpg/

*(3) and (4) Brooks Brothers Makers ties*

Lovely Brooks ties! The regimental's keeper is very slightly rumpled on one corner (shown), but this is very, very minor. Otherwise, these are excellent classic ties!

*Regimental is now claimed--thank you!*

Asking *$12 each *

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties055.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties056.jpg/

*(5), (6), (7): Cotton and wool knit ties.*

Classic knit ties! There's no fabric listed on any of these, but I believe that the light brown square end knit tie is likely to be either wool or cotton (and is missing its keeper), the black square end is almost certainly cotton, and the dark red tie is almost certainly wool.

*Light brown knit is now claimed--thank you!*

*Asking $12 each.*

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties057.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties059.jpg/

*(8), (9), and (10): Patterns*

*All three ties here:*

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/ties001.jpg/

(8): A _very_ nice duck and hunting dog emblematic by Charing Cross. No fabric content listed, but likely silk/poly. Asking *$15*

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dogtie004.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties066.jpg/

(9): A beautiful and luxurious silk tie from Kilgour, French, Stanbury of Savile Row, London, with a quintessentially English wheelbarrow and plant pot gardening motif! Hand-made in England and lined in KFS custom lining. Asking just *$12*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties062.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowties065.jpg/

(10): Vineyard Vines custom tie for a banking house, featuring a piggy bank. Asking just *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds! C. 36R/L-44S; Irish Donegal, Harris 3/2 sack, and a Hong Kong bespoke with possible mob links! *

I have three more lovely, lovely tweeds to pass on today--including a bespoke herringbone in gorgeously soft fabric that was made in Hong Kong for a certain Mr. Gambino, and which I acquired in New York...

All always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and international inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always, offers are very welcome, too!

*1) Made in Ireland John Molloy Donegal Tweed *

This is a really beautiful, traditional Donegal tweed! Made in Ireland by John Molloy, this is a lovely thick heavyweight tweed in the traditional Irish broad herringbone, flecked through with dark red, mid-blue and white. This is simply gorgeous, and I really wish that it fit me... But I have to admit that it never did, and needs a new home. It's fully lined, has dual vents, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This is an incredibly warm, beautiful, and durable tweed!

Asking just *$50*, or offer

I believe that this is around a 44S, but please check the...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23.5 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29.5

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia002.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia003.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia004.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia005.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia006.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia007.jpg/

*2) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack by Ambridge clothiers*

This jacket is in perhaps my favourite variant of versatile, everyday Harris; dark brown herringbone flecked through with the traditional Scots Harris colours of heather green and hawthorn berry red. This jacket is the traditional 3/2 sack, tailored in the USA; it's half lined and has a single vent, as well as a lovely lapel roll and lapped seams. It does have a very tiny snag hole on the shoulder, but this is very hard to find and could be easily and quickly darned--no need for reweaving given its position, size, and that this is a Harris! However, given this flaw, I'm just...

...asking* $25*

I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31.5

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia009.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia010.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia011.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia012.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia014.jpg/

*3) Hong Kong bespoke herringbone tweed--with possible Mob connections! *

It was made by William Sani of the custom tailor house Hong Kong Grand, probably on one of his visits to New York, for a certain "Mr. A Gambino, Jr".... I have no knowledge if this Mr. Gambino is "a man of honour" or not, and I do not choose to speculate. 

The jacket, however, is absolutely lovely--not surprisingly, given the possible costs of displeasing this particular client...:devil: It's made from a lovely soft classic mini herringbone, and has a wonderful drape. It's fully lined, canvassed, and features dual vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition and comes complete with its full complement of spare buttons.

Asking just *Claimed--thank you!*, or offer.

I believe that this is around a 36 or 38 R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30


----------



## AlanC

^Someone give TD an offer he can't refuse on that tweed.


----------



## Pink and Green

Am I the only one who clutches his wallet tight and prays its not my size when TweedyDon posts?


----------



## allan

Pink and Green said:


> Am I the only one who clutches his wallet tight and prays its not my size when TweedyDon posts?


Not me. I keep hoping that it _will_ be my size! I've snagged a few good pieces from him, but only a few. Most of his stuff is tantalizingly close to my size, but not close enough, and I have to watch it all go by. Oh, the pain!


----------



## Reptilicus

Allen Edmonds loafers. Great summer shoe. 8-10 hours of wear total, perfect condition, absolutely clean . Size 8.5 D asking $70


----------



## WRMS

Please, please, please make those a 10.5
No? Shoot.

Mark
Allen Edmonds loafers. Great summer shoe. 8-10 hours of wear total, perfect condition, absolutely clean . Size 8.5 D asking $70


----------



## Phenom

Pink and Green said:


> Am I the only one who clutches his wallet tight and prays its not my size when TweedyDon posts?


Didn't work for me.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on pocket squares--and, as always, offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB*: Also, the Loro Piana cashmere jacket, the Barbour Border, the John Molloy Donegal, the Hong Kong mafia tweed, and all the 42L tweeds that accompanied it in the post above have now all been claimed. Thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> All prices include shipping in CONUS!
> 
> All squares are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers! As always, offers are very welcome, especially on two or more squares!
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/
> 
> *NB: "Top row" and "Bottom row" refer to the picture on the far left, where all six squares are shown!*
> 
> *Top row:*
> 
> 1) Dark red, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 12" square. $8
> 2) Geometric cotton pattern. 12.5" square. Claimed--thank you!
> 3) Silk, made in Italy. Very Good condition (a bit rumpled) 15" square. $6
> 
> *Bottom row:*
> 
> 4) Lime green, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 13" square. $8
> 5) White cotton, with "t' monogram and green edging. 14" square. $5
> 6) Dark red, slightly lighter than (1), with contrast white edging. 13" square. $8


----------



## jfkemd

the SPQR emblematic has been claimed.

some repp and emblematic ties

the 2 repp ties are older lands' end ties 
the green emblematic is from the Augusta National Golf Shop while the brown one has the SPQR logo
--the fabric on the emblematics is not written but likely a poly silk blend
widths are 3-3.5 inches
$7 shipped for each
offers welcome especially if you intend to get more than one.
CONUS only


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PSA: Alden Shell Saddles 12 C*

These would be too narrow for me or I'd snap them up, but they appear to be shell in pretty decent shape and currently no bids at less than $50. Only a little more than 5 hours remain though. I have no affilitation with the seller.


----------



## frosejr

*Genuine NWT Polo Ralph Lauren madras*

Ive posted this stuff in the sales forum, but this thread gets a lot more traffic, so here goes:

Here's the thread here.

All items are mainline Polo, not outlet. Items are on clearance at a store near me, and all are NEW WITH TAGS. I will purchase at listed prices upon receiving your Paypal payment, and ship to you in CONUS. All items available as of 2pm eastern time on Monday 7/5.

On ebay I am seller ID nationalpastimegames. My feedback there is over 4700, 100% positive.

Please PM me with your wants before sending money.

Click on photos to see larger versions with more detail.

Madras blazer, size 44R, two available. $95 each.








Multi color, madras style vest. One Large, one X Large. $50 each.








I also have an awesome 3/2 sack blazer, khaki, 100% cotton, available.


----------



## qwerty

*BB NOS light blue end on end. 15.5-34*

For sale: One Brooks Brothers new old stock light blue end-on-end button-down in size 15.5-34. Likely from the 1980s or before. Purchased two from O'Connell's but realized I'd only really ever wear one. This is in original packaging and has never been unfolded.

O'Connell's is selling them for $89.95 plus shipping https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/...-On-End+Broadcloth+Blue&search.x=0&search.y=0

*UPDATE: SOLD.*


----------



## qwerty

*RL Polo madras patchwork shorts, size 32*

RL Polo madras patchwork shorts, size 32. 8-9" inseam. Perfect for summer!

$25 shipped CONUS

Please PM if interested.


----------



## qwerty

*2 pairs of BB Advantage Chinos, pleated and cuffed, size 32x32*

Identical except that one pair came from a retail store and the other from a 346 outlet. Only the tags differ. NEW.
*UPDATE: SOLD.*


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a classic, truly "vintage" 3/2 tweed sack by Cricketeer - note the higher position of the top buttonhole. The jacket is fully canvassed, has a single hook vent, lapped/swelled seams, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and is 1/2 lined. Made in USA
Condition: The jacket has seen some wear, but still has plenty of life. I wore it a couple of times, but it's a bit too short for me. No apparent flaws.

Color: almost black with highlights of copper (the picture of the back is closest to the true color)

Tagged size: None, but a 40/42S
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42.5"
Length: 29"
Sleeves: 24.25"

Price: 35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/picture019zq.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/picture018p.jpg/https://img576.imageshack.us/i/picture022f.jpg/

This one's a bit confusing. It looks like a Harris Tweed by James Pringle for Brooks Taverner, but could be a Harris Tweed by Brooks Taverner for James Pringle :icon_scratch:. In either case, a rough, bullet-proof Harris tweed. The jacket is made in Britain, 2B darted, dual vented, fully lined, ONE button on sleeve, and I think, though can't guarantee, that it's 1/2 canvas.

Condition: Very good to excellent - this is a tough coat. No apparent flaws.

Color: like a gray-blue with various highlights.

Tagged size: None, but a 44/45R
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 46"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 26"

Price: 37.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/picture015rj.jpg/https://img641.imageshack.us/i/picture012l.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picture010ve.jpg/https://img340.imageshack.us/i/picture009vt.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/picture008gv.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers and Harris Tweed 3/2 sacks; Blackwatch plaid jacket*

I've consolidated the remaining jackets I *currently** have on offer into this single post; _prices on each have been dropped_! 

**More coming shortly as my house move continues!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic camelhair*

*I also have the original wooden Brooks Brothers hanger for this jacket, and I'll happily pass this along with it, gratis! *

This is a beautiful, beautiful jacket in EXCELLENT condition, with NO moth nibbles at all--which alone makes it a rarity among classic camelhair! This is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lovely lapel roll and the classic two-button cuffs. It's fully lined, and easily passes the pinch test for canvassing. It does have two small flaws; there's a couple of small water marks in the lining (shown), and two tiny, tiny dark specks on the underside of the left-hand cuff. These are NOT moth holes or wear, and should easily come out with competent dry cleaning. They're also really, really small; I only found them on my third pass over the coat!

If you'd like a classic trad/Ivy camelhair, this is it--it's seriously hard to find them in this condition.

Given the flaws, I'm asking a *low $45*, or offer.

This seems to be around a 39-40 R/L, but please see...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18.5

*NB: The richer-coloured pictures are truer!*

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/camelhair003.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/camelhair004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/camelhair006.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/camelhair007.jpg/
*Showing small interior damp marks:*
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/camelhair008.jpg/

*Three tiny brown marks on the inside of the sleeve at the cuff:*



*2) 40L Natural shoulder Blackwatch jacket. *

This is lovely, and I'm only parting with it because I already have a double-breasted Blackwatch jacket that fits me perfectly. This jacket is a classic trad. Blackwatch in a fairly lightweight nubby wool; it almost feels like a wool/raw silk blend, but it's tagged as all wool. The shoulders are very natural and it's a sack cut with a three button closure, although it's not a 3/2. It's fully lined in complementary green, and has a single vent. It's made in the USA.... By Tommy Hilfiger, clearly when this was a real preppy brand, and not the mass-market version of its former self that it is today! But this does show us that concern with brand should come at the bottom of the list when considering trad. clothing... or any clothing, really.

*Asking $35* for this surprising trad. classic!
It's tagged a 40L and runs true to size.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2.25)
Length: 32 1/4
Shoulder: 19.5

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/

*3) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack by Ambridge clothiers*

This jacket is in perhaps my favourite variant of versatile, everyday Harris; dark brown herringbone flecked through with the traditional Scots Harris colours of heather green and hawthorn berry red. This jacket is the traditional 3/2 sack, tailored in the USA; it's half lined and has a single vent, as well as a lovely lapel roll and lapped seams. It does have a very tiny snag hole on the shoulder, but this is very hard to find and could be easily and quickly darned--no need for reweaving given its position, size, and that this is a Harris! However, given this flaw, I'm just...

...asking* $25 > 23*

I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31.5

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia009.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia010.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia011.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia012.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia014.jpg/


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD


Reptilicus said:


> Johnston & Murphy Saddle shoes. Size 9D. Excellent condition. Very low miles. $25 or best offer.


 SOLD


----------



## DFPyne

New items added. Still everything seriously must go. If you don't like the price, make an offer. 
1. Size 40 Alan Paine 100% Wool Tennis Sweater . [$55 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 17
Length: 27
Sholder: 16
Sleeve: 23

2. Medium Sized Paul Stewart 100% Cotton Sweater Vest. [$25 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 18 Inches
Length: 24.5 Inches

3. Medium 15-15.5 Sized Boarder Town Authentic Western Shirt, 100% Cotton, Made in Hong Kong [$15 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 20 Inches
Sleeve Length: 23 Inches
Length: 28.5 Inches


4. Small Sized Allen Solly Bristol Twill Plaid Shirt, 100% Cotton, Tailored in British Hong Kong [$15 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 18 Inches
Sleeve Length: 22 Inches
Length: 28 Inches

5. Medium Sized (Fits Small) Brooks Brothers Polo, 100% Cotton Mercerized Lisle [$15 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 17.5 Inches
Length: 24 Inches









6. Small Sized (Fits Medium) Ralph Lauren Polo Navy Polo, 100% Cotton, Made in El Salvador [$15 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 20 Inches
Length: 29 Inches

7.Brooks Brothers 17-3 Relaxed Fit 100% Cotton Blue & Navy Gingham Shirt [$15 CONUS]
Underarm to Underarm: 24 Inches
Length: 32 Inches

8. 100% Pure Silk Burburrys Blazer. Name Marking on Tag. Small chips on buttons. [$30 CONUS] 
Chest: 19 Inches 
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 29.5
Sleeve Length: 24 Inches 

9. Nikos Apostolopoulos Navy Double Breasted Patch Blazer. Few small stains, should come out with dry cleaning. [$25 CONUS]
Chest: 20 Inches
Shoulder: 18 Inches 
Jacket Length: 30 Inches 
Sleeve Length: 25.5 Inches

10. 38 Regular Southwick Arthur A. Adler 100% Wool Blazer. Couple Stains on front of blazer, should come out with dry cleaning. [$20 CONUS] 
Chest: 19.5
Shoulder: 17
Jacket Length: 28.75
Sleeve Length: 21.5

PM with Interest, Questions and Offers. Combined shipping always welcome.


----------



## jfkemd

the golf emblematic has been claimed.


jfkemd said:


> the SPQR emblematic has been claimed.
> 
> some repp and emblematic ties
> 
> the 2 repp ties are older lands' end ties
> the green emblematic is from the Augusta National Golf Shop while the brown one has the SPQR logo
> --the fabric on the emblematics is not written but likely a poly silk blend
> widths are 3-3.5 inches
> $7 shipped for each
> offers welcome especially if you intend to get more than one.
> CONUS only


----------



## tsaltzma

I have a bunch of stuff i've been collecting for trading for some time, and I need to clear some out. I will be departing in approximately 6 months to serve our great nation, so I want to try to get rid of some of this stuff before I go, so I don't have to put it all in storage.

I have pictures of all the shoes, but for sake of bandwidth, i'll not post them here. If you see something that interests you, PM me. I also have a bunch of clothes in various sizes for trade, so if you are looking for anything in particular PM me. I am also interested in trading for good quality & condition, not too old(10yrs or less) mountaineering and hiking equipment. Some brands i'm interested in: Gregory, North Face, Arcteryx, Marmot, Rei, Mountain Hardwear, Patagonia, Cloudveil, Golite, etc. Carabiners, Axes, harness, hiking shoes or boots, ultralight camping/hiking gear, etc.

Shoes

Womens

Paul Green	Boots	6.5
Salvatore Ferragamo Sport	Shoes	10

Mens

7	
AE Lloyd burgundy 7.5e

8	
Cheaney Slipon burgundy	8.5D
Cheaney Slipon black 8.5D
Cheaney Premium	Slipon burgundy	8.5D
Cheaney Premium	Slipon black	8.5D
AE Auburn 8B
Botti	Leather Tennis shoe	8D(fits like 9.5)
AE Hyannis NWOT 8.5D
Alden	Penny Loafer	8.5 B/D
Alden	Penny Loafer	8.5 B/D
AE Lexington 8.5E
Alden	Tassle Loafer	8 D/B
Brooks Brothers	Horsebit Loafer	8.5 B/D

9	
Orvis	Boat shoe	9.5D
AE Saratoga NWOT 9.5EEE
AE Hillcrest 9.5D 
Alden vintage moc toe 9.5E/EEE
Stanley Blacker(England)	Penny Loafer	9.D
Bruno Magli	Tassle Loafer	9.5M
Jarman	Longwing	9.5D
Jcrew	Moccasin Boot	9D

10	
Santoni	Tassle Moccasin	10.5D
Nordstrom	Tassle Loafer	10.5C
Alden Tassle Loafer 10.5A/C
Florsheim Royal Imperial	Scotch grain Longwing	10D
AE Concord 10A
Salvatore Ferragamo	Wingtip	10D
AE Polo	Black/burgundy saddle	10.5E
AE Valencia 10B
AE Northfield 10E
AE Cedarville 10E

11	
AE Mcallister 11C
Florsheim Royal Imperial tan Scotch grain Longwing	11E
Jcrew(Italy)	brown Chukka 11D
Flexa NWOT	Burnt sienna Suede 11D
Keith Highlander	Tan Scotch grain Longwing	11C/A
J&M Crown Aristocraft	Burgundy Tassle Loafer	11.5D

12	
Santoni Nuvola black 12D
AE Fifth Avenue black 12A

13	
Masons	Black Scotch grain Longwing	13EE
Masons	Burgundy Longwing	13EE
Cheaney Premium Grade	Black Brogued Captoe	13D

14	
Timberland	Chukka	14D
Florsheim Imperial	Wingtip	14A

Belts

32	
Coach

44	
Bruno Magli burgundy pebble

Jcrew 36x30 seersucker pants - $25 shipped



Hickey Freeman 44R brown herringbone 100% camelhair jacket - $55 shipped



Oxxford size 40 tan trousers - $30 shipped

Hart Schaffner Marx gold trumpeter suit - pleated, cuffed pants, darted jacket - $35 shipped




Bills Khakis M2-CTBL size 42 NWT unhemmed - $40 shipped




Beautiful Norman Hilton 3 piece - considering offers -





Brooks Brothers (GF?) Tan Seersucker 40/34 long - $60 shipped


----------



## Cardinals5

I can vouch for tsaltzma - great seller and even better prices.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on pocket squares!*

*Now just 2 for $10, shipped in CONUS--or offer!*

*Please PM with interest!*

All squares are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with interest and offers!

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/

*NB: "Top row" and "Bottom row" refer to the picture on the far left, where all six squares are shown!*

*Top row:*

1) Dark red, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 12" square. 
2) Geometric cotton pattern. 12.5" square. SOLD
3) Silk, made in Italy. Very Good condition (a bit rumpled) 15" square.

*Bottom row:*

4) Lime green, possibly linen, with contrast white edging. 13" square. 
5) White cotton, with "t' monogram and green edging. 14" square. 
6) Dark red, slightly lighter than (1), with contrast white edging. 13" square.


----------



## qwerty

*Cotton Lilly Pulitzer tie, 3.5" at widest point.*




























$25 shipped CONUS. PM if interested


----------



## qwerty

*2 pairs of loafers*

1. JM Weston 180 loafers in dark brown. Metal toe taps. Box and bags included. JMW size 9.5D (equates to UK 10.5D, US 11D according to box). Light wear. Never worn barefoot. No flaws or damage. They just don't fit me flat feet correctly. Retail is $625.

*$350 shipped CONUS*
Please PM me if interested.









































































2. Tods Thames loafers in "cuoio" (chestnut). Tods size 10.5D, equates to 11D or 11.5D us. Very very light wear. Never worn barefoot. Box and bag included. Retail: $425

*$300 shipped CONUS*


----------



## qwerty

*SHIRTS! - Bergdorf Goodman/Thomas Mason made in Italy, Old stock Thomas Pink made in Ireland.*

*Bergdorf Goodman* house label shirt in *Thomas Mason* white herringbone fabric. *Made in Italy.* Single-button barrel cuff. Fantastic hand. Like new. Mother of pearl buttons. *"Tailored Fit", size 15.5 neck (39cm) and fits 33" or 34" arms.* Fit-wise this is slimmer than a Brooks Brothers Slim Fit shirt. Happy to provide measurements. Retail is over $200.

*$70 shipped CONUS.*
































































*Thomas Pink Black Label *twill pink hairline stripe shirt. *Made in Ireland* -- from when Pink made quality stuff. Very soft hand. 2-button barrel cuff. Like new. Fit is standard, not slim. Happy to provide measurements. Retail $140+. For comparison's sake, I own several Harvie & Hudson shirts and this shirt is far better quality in make and fabric. Just don't like wearing pink (color) shirts.
Contrast houndstooth "tipping" on underside of cuffs. *Size is 15.5-33*.

*$50 shipped CONUS.*





































Please PM if interested. Thank you for looking.


----------



## mjc

^^ Those shoes should be in the sales forum, not the thrift thread. $300 is too steep to be thrifty...

- Mike


----------



## qwerty

Thrift's about value, not absolute price. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## EBTX66

*Suits and Sportcoats for Sale*

I've been a member since February of last year but this is my first time posting items for sale. I have many more posts on that other shall-remain-unamed site and you can also check out my sellers feedback over there if my low post count makes you nervous.

Basically, I fell into thrifting last year and I have had quite a bit of luck. Because of that I have some things from my pre-thrift days and from earlier outings that I need to clear out. I dug through the considerble pile and pulled out the trad stuff that I think you guys might like. My motivation is to make space, not a killing, so offers are welcome on anything.

Brooks Brothers Sportcoat --45L
This looks like an older coat but it's in great shape. the pinch test says it's fully canvassed, 3/2, undarted, etc. The only issue is the seam under one armpit has come very cleanly unstitched. It should be a cheap fix. There's also an issue with the sleeve buttons being unevenly spaced but I'm sure you'll want to take the number down to the traditional 2-per so that should fix it.

Chest: 47" 
Waist: 46" 
Sleeves: 26.5" 
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 34.5" from top of collar

$50 SHIPPED CONUS

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02859y.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02860xh.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02861t.jpg/

Linnet Ltd Sack Suit 44L
Beautiful suit in a charcoal blue color. This thing is built like a tank: fully canvassed, undarted, 3/2, 2B cuffs, etc. There is a minor stiching issue at the front closure that should be hidden by your belt.

Chest: 46.5" 
Waist: 45.5" 
Sleeves: 24.5" 
Shoulders: 19.5"
Length: 33.75" from top of collar

Waist: 41"
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 30" w/ 2" cuffs and 1.5" inside to let out.

$ 60 SHIPPED CONUS

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02875t.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/dsc02874u.jpg/https://img580.imageshack.us/i/dsc02876.jpg/https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc02877w.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02878h.jpg/

Norman Hilton Tweed SPCT 42R (but measures bigger)
This one is pristine: it's darted but fully canvassed, fully lined up front but 1/4 lined in back, throat latch, "Castlereagh" tweed.

Chest: 46" 
Waist: 44" 
Sleeves: 25" 
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 32" from top of collar

$55 SHIPPED CONUS

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/dsc02838x.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/dsc02839p.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02840ed.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/dsc02841m.jpg/

Polo Tweed SPCT - 42L
Another not quite trad masterpiece. heavy, dark charcoal tweed, fully canvassed, throat latch, 3 open patch pockets, fully lined. The only issue is some of the stitching of the inside lining at the shoulders and rear vent has worked itself loose.

Chest: 44" 
Waist: 41" 
Sleeves: 26.5" 
Shoulders: 18.75"
Length: 33.5" from top of collar

$50 SHIPPED CONUS

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/dsc02843dy.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/dsc02842j.jpg/

_*A FEW VINTAGE TRAD(?) PIECES* - I came across a store in the small Louisiana town where my mother lives that sells dead stock. These three suits have been hemmed so I wouldn't consider them deadstock (new) but the owner said he's had them hanging in his back stock room since at least the early 70's. They were an impulse buy for myself but I've realized they really don't fit my style_

No Name Olive Suit - 43-44R
This honestly looks unworn. There is no wear evident anywhere. While taking the photos I noticed a few minor moth bites on the lower right hand front but I hadn't noticed them before - they appear to be faint and close enough to the side seam to generally be covered by the arm. Even if they are not it looks like a minor darn/reweave job. No tags so it's probably bespoke. It's fully canvassed, lapped (?) seams, 2B cuffs, 3/2, undarted, etc.

Chest: 46" 
Waist: 45" 
Sleeves: 25" 
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 31" from top of collar

Waist: 39"
Outseam: 40"
Inseam: 28.5" w/ 2.75" to let out.

$45 SHIPPED CONUS

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/dsc02845i.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02846s.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02847hw.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02848eu.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/dsc02849z.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02850q.jpg/

"Rat Pack" Olive Sharkskin - 48R (no tags)

THE classic VTG suit in a very hard to find size. No tags but I assume it's wool/silk. Unbelieveably - believe it! - it is completely unmarked after all of these years. There are no moth holes, absolutely no signs of wear, no evidence of dry-cleaning. It looks like it was hemmed for a customer and never picked up. "Fashion Craft for the Man's Shop". Side vent, angled front pockets, canvassed, undarted, plain front pants, gusseted crotch.

Chest: 50" 
Waist: 49" 
Sleeves: 26.5" 
Shoulders: 19.75"
Length: 32.5" from top of collar

Waist: 42"
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 30.25" w/ .75" to let out and 1.5" cuffs

$60 SHIPPED CONUS

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02863kv.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02864v.jpg/

Brown/Black/Gold Textured Stripe Crepe Sharkskin Suit- 48R (no tags)

Made by Anthony's. Canvassed, 3B, very narrow lapels, no vent, plain front pants, v-notch waist. This one has a few minor VTG dings.There is a single small moth bite on each arm but the fabric texture hides them both well. There may be a touch of shine in some places but again, that may just be the nature of the vintage sharkskin.

Chest: 50" 
Waist: 49" 
Sleeves: 24.5" 
Shoulders: 19.75"
Length: 33" from top of collar

Waist: 41"
Outseam: 43.5"
Inseam: 30.5"

$45 SHIPPED CONUS

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/dsc02852e.jpg/https://img31.imageshack.us/i/dsc02853f.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/dsc02854nf.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/dsc02856b.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02857q.jpg/

The following are non-Trad but still very conservative items. Therefore, I don't want to use bandwidth by posting big descriptions and photos but I'll gladly answer PM's on any of these.

-Burberry suit - 44L - silver sharkskin with faint blue check. 2B, darted, 2 pleat pants, recent.
-Hickey Freeman orphaned suit jacket - 40R - orphaned but the fabric is a flannel plaid with a great deal of color and pattern so it works well as a sportcoat. Full bespoke, canvassed, surgeons cuffs, side vents, ticket pocket, pick stitched edges. Apparently made for a guy with sloping shoulders so if yours are not you'll need the collar lowered.
-rare Brooks Brothers 6x2 DB blazer 46R - moth hole on one sleeve and needs a good dry-cleaning. Otherwise in very good shape.
-Samuelson SPCT - 46R - tan/black check w/ gold and rust overplaid. B, center vent.
-Hart Schaffner & Marx 48R navy blazer, 2B, center vent, beautiful shape other than a small spot on each sleeve facing the body. It appears the store used a price tag or security system that left about a 1/4 of a pstage stamp sized spots. They are dark like the jacket and their location makes them very hard to spot and they may very well come out at the cleaners anyway.
-HSM - gray/black HB tweed sportcoat 46R - 2B, center vent. Nice workhorse.
-Polo University Club suit 46R - from the union made in the USA days. Very soft shoulder, forward facing pleats, and -stitched edges. A nice gray with blue, gray and green stripes.
- Hickey-Freeman navy gabardine suit in 48L - very recent, beautiful shape.
- Southwick Navy Heavy Flannel Suit 46R - bespoke, fully canavassed, 2B, darted, foreward pleat pants, and pick-stitched. Almost new b/c in this climate it was probably only worn a handful of times each year (that's why I'm selling it).
- Majer SPCT 46R - recent, imported coat. Wool/cashmere, center vent, caramel colored, camelhair look/texture.
-Polo DB 42R - from the union made in the USA days. Great, Saville Row-inspired cut: 6x2, high armholes, suppressed waist, forward pleated trousers. Plive/taupe and black basketweave pattern.
-Tommy Hilfiger 46R suit - also from the union made in the USA days. 3B but my tailor pressed it to a 3/2.5, pleated slacks, center-vent, darted, beautiful navy blue with royal blue narrow stirpes.
-Alexander Julian dark blue cotton suit - 46R - recent, made in Portugal, pick stitched, 3/2.5, center vent, pleated pants


----------



## TweedyDon

*42R Brioni; 42S 3/2 BB "Brookstweed" in shetland tweed; 44/46 S/R Harris Tweed by Pringle*

*THREE BEAUTIFUL JACKETS!*

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; insurance is also included in the price of the Brioni. As always, too, international inquiries are very welcome.

*I'm also very open to offers!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 42R Hand-tailored in Italiy by Brioni for Bernini of Beverly Hills wool/cashmere jacket*

*This is simply GORGEOUS... But it isn't trad., and so it's over on the Sales Forum... and it's now been claimed!*

*2) 42S Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in Shetland wool*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is tagged a 42S, and seems to run true, but please see the

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 23.5 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29

*3) c.44/46 S/R James Pringle Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely classic mid-blue and grey herringbone Harris Tweed, made by James Pringle (the major tradly. Scottish woolen manufacturers) for Brooks Taverner. This is a lovely, classic Harris, with a single vent and a full lining, and is clearly made with all the care you'd expect from Pringle. The only flaw is that it's missing its interior locker loop (the one that should read "Made in Britain"), but other than that it's in excellent condition.

*Asking $45*

It's tagged a 46R, but it seems to run slightly small; please see the

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia032.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia033.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia034.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia036.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia038.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia040.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia041.jpg/


----------



## Benson

All prices include shipping within CONUS. I'm also happy to trade. Please pm with offers, questions.

AE Park Ave 10 ½ C Burgundy Calf
These are in good condition save a flaw on the rim of the opening, part of which, perhaps ¼ of an inch, has broken off. This is barely noticeable, of course, as your trouser will likely cover it. It is also the reason for the very low price
$30
https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dscn8295s.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dscn8294.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/dscn8305.jpg/

Dexter Made in USA penny loafers burgundy calf 10 ½ c $20
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/dscn8299.jpg/

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/dscn8304.jpg/

Mercanti Fiorenti 10M Black calf wingtips
Not particularly trad, I know, but these shoes are a)reasonably well-made, b) wonderfully lighter than all other wingtips I've ever tried that weren't total junk, c)comfortable for those of us with wide feet (I wear E and EE on most Alden lasts and these fit me well). They were purchased for $135 in DSW and have been worn twice. I wouldn't be posting them here if I wore black shoes anymore. 
 $40
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dscn8296c.jpg/

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscn8298.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dscn8297.jpg/

Southwick-made (it seems) Granger Ownings Charcoal 3/2 glen plaid suit with subtle blue and red overchecks

$40
This was bought on the exchange. There is no tag that states Southwick made, but a noted seller here mentioned that he believed all Granger Ownings suits were made by Southwick. It is lightweight and the pattern is lovely. Had I not played ice hockey most of my life my thighs might actually rest comfortably within the trousers, but alas they are too tight for me there and can not be taken out. Measurement below.
Jacket
Chest: 21 ½
Shoulder: 18 ½ 
Length: 30
Sleeve: 25, an inch to let

Trousers
Waist: 36
Inseam: 28
1.75 cuffs, and all original material underneath, so inseam is probably closer to 34 ½ without cuffs. 
https://img155.imageshack.us/i/dscn8310.jpg/

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dscn8312.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dscn8308.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

*Cricketeer tweed sack, sold, pending payment.*

Lots of good stuff today - Benson's Granger Owings suit (he bought it from me) is indeed made by Southwick and is a lovely suit. I've also followed EBTX66's postings on SF for quite a while and he is a "good egg".


----------



## Georgia

Got quite a few items for sale - I'm happy to make you a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested...

1. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Sack Blazer (Brooksease).* Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Missing the 'rolled' button, but it isn't visible. Labeled a 44L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20", Sleeve: 26.5" (+2"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 23.75".
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/034et.jpg/
Details:
https://img682.imageshack.us/i/008sd.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/009ha.jpg/

2. *Luciano Barbera 80/20 wool/cashmere Blazer.* Perfect condition. Three button front. Labeled a 56/6/L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 21:, Sleeve: 26" (+1.5"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 24".
*Asking $75 shipped CONUS*
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/005jts.jpg/
Details:
https://img810.imageshack.us/i/006ag.jpg/https://img293.imageshack.us/i/007yb.jpg/

3. *Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Loafers.* Excellent condition. Made in the USA. These were worn exactly three times. Size 8.5 D.
*Asking $75 shipped CONUS*
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/001vcx.jpg/
Details:
https://img39.imageshack.us/i/002vb.jpg/https://img811.imageshack.us/i/003vh.jpg/https://img16.imageshack.us/i/004pp.jpg/

4. *South Carolina Flag Emblematic Belt.* Excellent condition. Size 34.
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
https://img205.imageshack.us/i/010kwl.jpg/

5. *Incotex 'Chino Lino' Pants. * Excellent condition. Flat front, no cuff. A very nice orange/peach color. Hand Measurements: Waist: 34" (+1"), Rise: 11.75", Inseam: 33" (+2").
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/015wgd.jpg/
Details:
https://img692.imageshack.us/i/013vcy.jpg/https://img638.imageshack.us/i/014gl.jpg/https://img175.imageshack.us/i/016jpy.jpg/

6. *Gant Flannel Shirts.* I know, not really the season, but get 'em while it's hot. 
https://img816.imageshack.us/i/028em.jpg/
First is a *Viyella by Gant shirt* - perfect condition (never worn). Flap Pocket. 55% Lambswool & 45% Cotton. Labeled a size M; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 18", Sleeve: 25.5", BOC-bottom: 31.5", Pits: 22.5".
https://img340.imageshack.us/i/029we.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/030ec.jpg/
Second is a *Gant 'Cambridge Flannel'* 100% cotton shirt. Excellent condition. This one is built like a tank. Flap pocket. Labeled a size M; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 17.75", Sleeve: 25.25", BOC-bottom: 30", Pits: 22.5".
https://img38.imageshack.us/i/031bn.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/032kp.jpg/
*Asking $25 each or $45 for the pair shipped CONUS*

7. *Bearle Patch Madras Shorts.* Perfect condition. Flat front. 100% lined. Labeled a 34R; hand measured a 34.5" waist, 9" inseam.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img444.imageshack.us/i/017ts.jpg/
Details:
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/018we.jpg/

8. *Jos. A. Bank Lobster Embroidered Chino Shorts.* Perfect condition. Flat Front. 100% cotton. Labeled a size 38, hand measured a size 38.5" waist, 8.5" inseam.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img694.imageshack.us/i/019ajz.jpg/
Details:
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/021sbk.jpg/

9. *Brooks Brothers Silk Braces.* Excellent condition. Size L.
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
https://img808.imageshack.us/i/011w.jpg/
Details:
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/012dc.jpg/

10. *Banana Republic Extra Fine Merino Wool Argyle Sweater.* Brand new with tags. Size L.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/022rjp.jpg/
Details:
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/023cz.jpg/

11. *Gant Rugger Dress Shirt.* Excellent condition. Blue oxford cloth lining on the collar and inside the cuffs. Flap pocket. 100% cotton. Labeled a size L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 18.5", Sleeve: 26.5", BOC-bottom: 30", Pits: 22".
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/024kh.jpg/
Details:
https://img130.imageshack.us/i/025nb.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/026pw.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/027zqx.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## Reptilicus

qwerty said:


> Thrift's about value, not absolute price. Let me know if you're interested.


Word.


----------



## tsaltzma

Beautiful Norman Hilton 3 piece - considering offers -





Jacket is a marked 40L. Sleeve is 26.5, chest is 20, top of collar to bottom of jacket is 34. Pants are approx size 33-34, 34 inseam, with a little over 2" extra in the leg, and an extra inch or so if you need to let them out.


----------



## EBTX66

Cardinals5 said:


> *Cricketeer tweed sack, sold, pending payment.*
> 
> Lots of good stuff today - Benson's Granger Owings suit (he bought it from me) is indeed made by Southwick and is a lovely suit. I've also followed EBTX66's postings on SF for quite a while and he is a "good egg".


Thank you for the kind words, sir.


----------



## hookem12387

I just got my first paycheck of the summer, and while I need to save it (for an engagement ring, no less!), there are a large number of tempting items on the exchange right now. Blasted females!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. oddments! Pringle tartan scarf; MOP cufflinks; Brooks Brothers night shirt & glasses case*

I have a few tradly oddments to pass on... And before anyone asks, the nightshirt is UNWORN--otherwise it would belong on a more, er..... "specialised" forum than this one!

As always, I'm open to offers, and all prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in Scotland Pringle wool scarf.*

Pringle make beautiful woolen goods, and this is no exception. This measures 11 1/4 by 52", excluding about 2" of fringe, and is in "Robertson Red" tartan. It's in Very Good condition except for two small holes/weaknesses (shown). Hence, asking just *$15 shipped*.

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/oddments001.jpg/

*Showing location of small holes/weaknesses*

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/oddments007.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/oddments008.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/oddments009.jpg/

*2) Mother of Pearl cufflinks.*

Basic, simple, inexpensive cufflinks with what I believe to be mother of pearl insets. Nothing special, but decent everyday links. Asking just *$10 shipped*.

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/oddments013.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/oddments017.jpg/

*3) Size L Brooks Brothers nightshirt*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4) Brooks Brothers glasses case.*

You know you want one! *Asking just $6.*

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/oddments010.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/oddments011.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

After a two-week hiatus, I'm back now with a few nice shirts and more later.

Fresh out of the package, *Lands' End Pink Pinpoint Oxford, 15.5-33*

$25 shipped.










*Gant Uxbridge Twill 80% cotton 20% wool, tagged L*

Flap pocket, three-button collar.

$25 shipped.










Three *Lands' End Hyde Park Oxfords, 16-32*

The middle one in the picture has a small tear in the back; I'll include it with the lot gratis or alone for $10.

$20 apiece, or $35 for the lot.


















*Lands' End Tattersall, 16-32.*

$20 shipped, or $15 with the above LE 16-32s.










*Lands' End Chambray, M 15/15.5*

$20 shipped.










*Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt, M*

*Sold, thanks!*

*Sero Seersucker Popover, tagged L.*

$25 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Belts*

The first four are size 38, the needlepoint is 36.

L to R:
*1. Coach navy cotton surcingle, $20*
*2. Coach black pebble-grain leather surcingle, SOLD*
*3. Trafalgar black wool surcingle, $14 (repost)* Probably fits a 40. 
*4. "Handcrafted in America of Genuine Leather" black leather belt, $20.* Allen Edmonds, Alden?
*5. Preston Made in New England needlepoint surcingle, SOLD *


----------



## TweedyDon

Welcome back, GG--I've missed your offerings here! :smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! 3/2 Brooks Bros. camelhair; 3/2 Harris Tweed; Blackwatch; Harris Tweed by Pringle*

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING JACKETS!​*
*All prices include shipping in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*COMING TOMORROW*: *A beautiful Harris Tweed jacket in flecked herringbone, c.42L, a 40L full-canvas Langrock topcoat, a full-canvas Bouvy jacket in lovely forest green in Loro Piana wool, a lovely heavy Harris Tweed short overcoat (car coat?) c 42L, and more! 
*

*But, for now, some reduced jackets..... and offers welcome!* 

*1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic camelhair*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This seems to be around a 39-40 R/L, but please see...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18.5

*NB: The richer-coloured pictures are truer!*

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/camelhair003.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/camelhair004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/camelhair006.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/camelhair007.jpg/

*Showing small interior damp marks:*

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/camelhair008.jpg/

*Three tiny brown marks on the inside of the sleeve at the cuff:*

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/camelhair012.jpg/

*2) 40L Natural shoulder Blackwatch jacket. *

This is lovely, and I'm only parting with it because I already have a double-breasted Blackwatch jacket that fits me perfectly. This jacket is a classic trad. Blackwatch in a fairly lightweight nubby wool; it almost feels like a wool/raw silk blend, but it's tagged as all wool. The shoulders are very natural and it's a sack cut with a three button closure, although it's not a 3/2. It's fully lined in complementary green, and has a single vent. It's made in the USA.... By Tommy Hilfiger, clearly when this was a real preppy brand, and not the mass-market version of its former self that it is today! But this does show us that concern with brand should come at the bottom of the list when considering trad. clothing... or any clothing, really.

*Asking $32* for this surprising trad. classic!

It's tagged a 40L and runs true to size.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2.25)
Length: 32 1/4
Shoulder: 19.5

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/iaandjacketsandsquares0.jpg/

*3) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack by Ambridge clothiers*

This jacket is in perhaps my favourite variant of versatile, everyday Harris; dark brown herringbone flecked through with the traditional Scots Harris colours of heather green and hawthorn berry red. This jacket is the traditional 3/2 sack, tailored in the USA; it's half lined and has a single vent, as well as a lovely lapel roll and lapped seams. It does have a very tiny snag hole on the shoulder, but this is very hard to find and could be easily and quickly darned--no need for reweaving given its position, size, and that this is a Harris! However, given this flaw, I'm just...

...asking* $21*

I believe that this is around a 38R/L, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31.5

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia009.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia010.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia011.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia012.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tweedsandmafia014.jpg/

*4) c.44/46 S/R James Pringle Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely classic mid-blue and grey herringbone Harris Tweed, made by James Pringle (the major tradly. Scottish woolen manufacturers) for Brooks Taverner. This is a lovely, classic Harris, with a single vent and a full lining, and is clearly made with all the care you'd expect from Pringle. The only flaw is that it's missing its interior locker loop (the one that should read "Made in Britain"), but other than that it's in excellent condition.

*Asking $40*

It's tagged a 46R, but it seems to run slightly small; please see the

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia032.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia033.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia034.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia036.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia038.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia040.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/brionitweedsia041.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Hey TweedyD, nice jacket, I'm selling something very similar right now.



TweedyDon said:


> [*4) c.44/46 S/R James Pringle Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is a lovely classic mid-blue and grey herringbone Harris Tweed, made by James Pringle (the major tradly. Scottish woolen manufacturers) for Brooks Taverner. This is a lovely, classic Harris, with a single vent and a full lining, and is clearly made with all the care you'd expect from Pringle. The only flaw is that it's missing its interior locker loop (the one that should read "Made in Britain"), but other than that it's in excellent condition.


*Price drop*


Cardinals5 said:


> For sale is a Harris Tweed by James Pringle for Brooks Taverner. The jacket is made in Britain, 2B darted, dual vented, fully lined, ONE button on sleeve, and I think, though can't guarantee, that it's 1/2 canvas.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent - this is a tough coat. No apparent flaws.
> 
> Color: like a gray-blue with various highlights.
> 
> Tagged size: None, but a 44/45R
> Shoulders: 20"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 46"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> Price: 32.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/i/picture015rj.jpg/https://img641.imageshack.us/i/picture012l.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picture010ve.jpg/https://img340.imageshack.us/i/picture009vt.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/picture008gv.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

A few things that have been piling up. Check out the sales forum for a Thomas Pink FC shirt and a couple of Italian dress shirts. All prices CONUS. Canada and elsewhere? We can work something out. Trades will be considered:

BB 3/2 sack madras jacket. Half-lined. SOLD Cat available for modest surcharge:




























P2P: 22
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length BOC: 29.5
Sleeve: 24

BNIB Allen Edmonds Sohos, cognac, in 8.5D. I had thought that these were firsts, but, alas, they are seconds. I detect no flaws. $130.



















Hanover black pebble grain longwings in 10.5C/A. Very solid, no scuffs/marks/blems on uppers, tons of life left in soles/heels. $35.




























These are REALLY nice brown, some might consider scotch, pebble grain long wings, but I'm sure no one has heard of the brand. I'd keep them in a heartbeat if they fit. Check out the soles, including the Made In USA stamp--they appear to have been worn only a handful of times. Size 8D. SOLD.





































Charleston Khakis seersucker shorts, flat front, size 38, made in USA. A pleasant green color, call it mint, which is the condition of these shorts. $12.



















Lands End pinpoint oxford button-down shirt, 17x33. No issues, very nice. SOLD










Pendleton wool shirt, medium, like new, no issues. Not too heavy, not too light--great for fall. $15


----------



## Cajunking

TweedyDon,

pardon if this is an absurd question, but I am on the fence concerning the 38R or L Harris Tweed 3/2 and know nothing of these matters...
Would it be sacrilege / ruin the layout of the jacket entirely to have it tailored up a bit shorter, do you think?
I generally can wear a 38 R, but given the measurements it may be just a tad bit long!


----------



## TweedyDon

Cajunking said:


> TweedyDon,
> 
> pardon if this is an absurd question, but I am on the fence concerning the 38R or L Harris Tweed 3/2 and know nothing of these matters...
> Would it be sacrilege / ruin the layout of the jacket entirely to have it tailored up a bit shorter, do you think?
> I generally can wear a 38 R, but given the measurements it may be just a tad bit long!


Thanks for your interest!

Shortening the sleeves will be no problem at all, obviously. Shortening the jacket can be done, but it seems that the consensus is that 1" is the *most* you could get away with without throwing off the balance--and even this is rather risky. Apparently this isn't a major job, but you do need to find a decent tailor to do this well--someone who makes clothes, rather than just alters them. Given this, I'd incline *against* shortening the body by more than 1/2", and even then I'd be very, very wary of dong this, in part because of the cost involved and in part because of the lack of guarantee of a good result.... As such, I would *strongly* suggest waiting for another 3/2 Harris to come along that's the right length for you, rather than chancing altering this one!

I hope that this helps--and isn't too disappointing!


----------



## brozek

A couple vintage piqued-cotton polos, both appoximately size large (see measurements - vintage tags don't match up well to contemporary sizing) in good, but not like-new, shape. $9 shipped each, or both for $15. If you're interested, PM me for my paypal address. Thanks!

Lacoste (Made in Peru):
Chest - 22" armpit-to-armpit
Length - 30"

Le Tigre (Made in US):
Chest - 22" armpit-to-armpit
Length - 28"


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> Shortening the jacket can be done, but it seems that the consensus is that 1" is the *most* you could get away with without throwing off the balance--and even this is rather risky. Apparently this isn't a major job, but you do need to find a decent tailor to do this well--someone who makes clothes, rather than just alters them. Given this, I'd incline *against* shortening the body by more than 1/2", and even then I'd be very, very wary of dong this, in part because of the cost involved and in part because of the lack of guarantee of a good result.... As such, I would *strongly* suggest waiting for another 3/2 Harris to come along that's the right length for you, rather than chancing altering this one!
> 
> I hope that this helps--and isn't too disappointing!


Sound advice, and more proof that TweedyDon cares only about the money.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hey 32, I figured you were going to sell those Alden NSTs in this thread and I was ready to pounce. You don't want to soil your feet with Aldens so just send'em on over.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Hey 32, I figured you were going to sell those Alden NSTs in this thread and I was ready to pounce. You don't want to soil your feet with Aldens so just send'em on over.


There's always a chance. I'm going to wear them for awhile and if my initial thoughts were incorrect and they don't fit, you may see them here. But I think my initial thoughts are right.

Nearly forgot: The above madras jacket has sold.


----------



## Joe Tradly

32rollandrock said:


> Sound advice, and more proof that TweedyDon cares only about the money.


You say with sarcasm?


----------



## mjc

Joe Tradly said:


> You say with sarcasm?


It's pretty clear that TweedyDon is a con artist who travels the country, sweet-talking thrift stores employees into selling perfectly good trad jackets for $15, and then flipping them the very same day on AAAC for $20!

Shocking! :icon_smile_big:

And he has purchased a Victorian mansion with the proceeds of our collective foolishness!

- Mike


----------



## Cardinals5

mjc said:


> And he has purchased a Victorian mansion with the proceeds of our collective foolishness!


Only a mansion? I thought it was a compound. I guess it could be a mansion on a compound. Tweedy, do you have the proper number of outbuildings?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Only a mansion? I thought it was a compound. I guess it could be a mansion on a compound. Tweedy, do you have the proper number of outbuildings?


It'll be awhile till he responds. My sources say he's fox hunting this morning.


----------



## mjc

Sorry, "mansion" was not the appropriate word. I should have said "A vast estate, with many servants and gamekeepers properly attired in well-worn but perfectly serviceable tweed".

- Mike


----------



## Pink and Green

PM sent to brozek on the navy Lacoste.

Also have spoken with Tweedy's manservant often, who assures me his lordship only charges for shipping and to refill the sherry stocks. Such gallantry!


----------



## TweedyDon

Sorry, chaps, for the delay in responding! I wasn't fox-hunting--that's tomorrow--but Exploiting the Poor and Grinding Down the Workers, which I do every Friday and Tuesday, social engagements with passing dignitaries and visiting Royalty permitting.

I'm pretty sure that Muffy would agree that I have a compound, but just to check, here's a picture of one of my outbuildings:

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/castlehoward1.jpg/

The fountain is , of course, filled with vintage Amontillado sherry--I find it very declasse to use something as common as water...

Now I must head off and beat some grouse, who are still refusing to wear the grouse-sized tweed jackets I had Hunstman run up 'specially for them, the ingrates.


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on what I have left...please PM if interested.



Georgia said:


> Got quite a few items for sale - I'm happy to make you a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested...
> 
> 1. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Sack Blazer (Brooksease).* Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Missing the 'rolled' button, but it isn't visible. Labeled a 44L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20", Sleeve: 26.5" (+2"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 23.75".
> *Asking $50 => $40 shipped CONUS*
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/034et.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/008sd.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/009ha.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Luciano Barbera 80/20 wool/cashmere Blazer.* Perfect condition. Three button front. Labeled a 56/6/L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 21:, Sleeve: 26" (+1.5"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 24".
> *Asking $75 => $50 shipped CONUS*
> https://img412.imageshack.us/i/005jts.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img810.imageshack.us/i/006ag.jpg/https://img293.imageshack.us/i/007yb.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Incotex 'Chino Lino' Pants. * Excellent condition. Flat front, no cuff. A very nice orange/peach color. Hand Measurements: Waist: 34" (+1"), Rise: 11.75", Inseam: 33" (+2").
> *Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/015wgd.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/013vcy.jpg/https://img638.imageshack.us/i/014gl.jpg/https://img175.imageshack.us/i/016jpy.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Gant Flannel Shirts.* I know, not really the season, but get 'em while it's hot.
> https://img816.imageshack.us/i/028em.jpg/
> First is a *Viyella by Gant shirt* - perfect condition (never worn). Flap Pocket. 55% Lambswool & 45% Cotton. Labeled a size M; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 18", Sleeve: 25.5", BOC-bottom: 31.5", Pits: 22.5".
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/029we.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/030ec.jpg/
> Second is a *Gant 'Cambridge Flannel'* 100% cotton shirt. Excellent condition. This one is built like a tank. Flap pocket. Labeled a size M; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 17.75", Sleeve: 25.25", BOC-bottom: 30", Pits: 22.5".
> https://img38.imageshack.us/i/031bn.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/032kp.jpg/
> *Asking $25 each or $45 => $20 each or $35 for the pair shipped CONUS*
> 
> 10. *Banana Republic Extra Fine Merino Wool Argyle Sweater.* Brand new with tags. Size L.
> *Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
> https://img338.imageshack.us/i/022rjp.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/023cz.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if interested.


----------



## qwerty

*2 items -- Brooks Brothers/Trafalgar Made in USA belt and OS JCrew oxford cloth pants*

Gorgeous *made in USA (by Trafalgar) Brooks Brothers* belt in chestnut leather. Size 34. Unused, brand new without tags. Buckle is solid brass, color is between a nickel (silver color) and brass (gold color), closer to nickel color.

The belt is 33.5" long to the middle hole (not including the buckle). The buckle adds an extra 1.5". The belt is just under 1.25" wide.

*$35 shipped CONUS*














































*Old stock J.Crew* blue oxford cloth pants. Tagged size 32x32. Plain front with slanted pockets, uncuffed. Reminds me of J.Press pants. Happy to provide measurements upon request. Pardon the poor photography on these. Please PM.

*$25 shipped CONUS*


----------



## hookem12387

Those pants are great! I wish they were 32x34!


----------



## Benson

DROPS



Benson said:


> All prices include shipping within CONUS. I'm also happy to trade. Please pm with offers, questions.
> 
> AE Park Ave 10 ½ C Burgundy Calf
> These are in good condition save a flaw on the rim of the opening, part of which, perhaps ¼ of an inch, has broken off. This is barely noticeable, of course, as your trouser will likely cover it. It is also the reason for the very low price
> $30 NOW $25
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dscn8295s.jpg/
> 
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dscn8294.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/dscn8305.jpg/
> 
> Dexter Made in USA penny loafers burgundy calf 10 ½ c $20 NOW $15
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/dscn8299.jpg/
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/dscn8304.jpg/
> 
> Mercanti Fiorenti 10M Black calf wingtips
> Not particularly trad, I know, but these shoes are a)reasonably well-made, b) wonderfully lighter than all other wingtips I've ever tried that weren't total junk, c)comfortable for those of us with wide feet (I wear E and EE on most Alden lasts and these fit me well). They were purchased for $135 in DSW and have been worn twice. I wouldn't be posting them here if I wore black shoes anymore.
> $40 NOW $30
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dscn8296c.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscn8298.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dscn8297.jpg/
> 
> Southwick-made (it seems) Granger Ownings Charcoal 3/2 glen plaid suit with subtle blue and red overchecks
> 
> $40 NOW$35
> This was bought on the exchange. There is no tag that states Southwick made, but a noted seller here mentioned that he believed all Granger Ownings suits were made by Southwick. It is lightweight and the pattern is lovely. Had I not played ice hockey most of my life my thighs might actually rest comfortably within the trousers, but alas they are too tight for me there and can not be taken out. Measurement below.
> Jacket
> Chest: 21 ½
> Shoulder: 18 ½
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 25, an inch to let
> 
> Trousers
> Waist: 36
> Inseam: 28
> 1.75 cuffs, and all original material underneath, so inseam is probably closer to 34 ½ without cuffs.
> https://img155.imageshack.us/i/dscn8310.jpg/
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dscn8312.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dscn8308.jpg/


----------



## Benson

More Drops



Benson said:


> All prices are shipped CONUS.
> 
> Open to offers and trades.
> 
> Berle Charcoal Flannels
> Bought on the exchange. They had been unworn then and I've only worn them three times before admitting that they are too short for me.
> Details: lovely hand, side tabs, slightly shorter rise, trimmer than a full cut (i.e. standard for Berle)
> Waist: 36
> Inseam: 27"
> 1.75 cuffs
> additional ½ inch to let out beyond 3 ½ inches that compose the cuffs.
> $25 Now $15
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/dscn8163.jpg/
> Atkinson's for O'connell's Ancient Madder Navy Paisley
> Bought new last fall, worn twice (I like larger paisleys). This is a beautiful tie.
> 3.5 inches wide
> $40 NOW $25
> 
> Ben Silver Green and white regimental.
> Bought on the exchange. This tie is wonderful because it seems seasonal in cool and warm weather. It hadn't been worn when I bought it and I've only tried it a few times in an attempt to convince myself that it worked with my coloring.
> a bit less than 3.5 inches wide
> $22 NOW $15
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dscn8153.jpg/https://img816.imageshack.us/i/dscn8149s.jpg/
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics. In part because the wind was blowing when I was taking them and I couldn't get the jacket to stay, but it also appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and has a very natural shoulder. Had it a bit less width in the shoulder I would be keeping it.
> 
> Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
> Chest: 42" but fits a bit larger
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25:
> Length (BOC): 30.5"
> $40 NOW $25
> https://img808.imageshack.us/i/dscn8157.jpg/https://img810.imageshack.us/i/dscn8159.jpg/
> 
> 2B darted summer weight Southwick for the ROOTS trad shop
> This is lovely and most likely silk and wool. I bought it on the exchange and love it, but sadly it doesn't fit me around the waist. For those concerned about the pattern matching around the darts, worry not.
> 
> Details
> Chest: 40"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length (BOC): 30"
> $30 NOW $20
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/dscn8156.jpg/https://img816.imageshack.us/i/dscn8155.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## Reptilicus

> BB 3/2 sack madras jacket. Half-lined. SOLD Cat available for modest surcharge:


I'd pay the price of the jacket to see you try to stick that cat in a shipping box!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reptilicus said:


> I'd pay the price of the jacket to see you try to stick that cat in a shipping box!


Done!

PM me for the PP address and Foster will be at your door by Wednesday.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This just in:

Bass Weejuns, size 9.5D. No issues, uppers as new, plenty of life left in soles. They don't appear to have been worn much. $20 CONUS, Canada or elsewhere, we can work something out. Trades considered.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> Harris Tweed by James Pringle for Brooks Taverner - a rough, bullet-proof Harris tweed. The jacket is made in Britain, 2B darted, dual vented, fully lined, ONE button on sleeve, and I think, though can't guarantee, that it's 1/2 canvas.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent - this is a tough coat. No apparent flaws.
> 
> Color: like a gray-blue with various highlights.
> 
> Tagged size: None, but a 44/45R
> Shoulders: 20"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 46"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> Price: 30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/i/picture015rj.jpg/https://img641.imageshack.us/i/picture012l.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picture010ve.jpg/https://img340.imageshack.us/i/picture009vt.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/picture008gv.jpg/


BB gingham "fun" shirt - SOLD

vintage cashmere overcoat, 34/36R - SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

All ties are now claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> I have several more lovely trad./Ivy ties to pass on! *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Offers are also very welcome*, especially on two or more ties! All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Langrock tie--Made in England*
> 
> Ties from the uber-trad. store Langrock of Princeton are starting to become something of a trad. grail, especially since they're never going to be made anymore given Langrock's demise, and this is a beauty! Made in England expressly for Langrock, this is a lovely tie in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Performing Bears woven silk emblematic*
> 
> *(3) and (4) Brooks Brothers Makers ties*
> 
> *(5), (6), (7): Cotton and wool knit ties.*
> 
> *(8), (9), and (10): Patterns*
> 
> *All three ties here:*
> 
> (9): A beautiful and luxurious silk tie from Kilgour, French, Stanbury of Savile Row, London, with a quintessentially English wheelbarrow and plant pot gardening motif! Hand-made in England and lined in KFS custom lining.
> 
> (10): Vineyard Vines custom tie for a banking house, featuring a piggy bank. Asking just *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## mjc

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/picture001jy.jpg/

Nice overcoat, Cardinals5! Too small for me, sadly...

- Mike


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Take $2 off remaining belts


GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Belts*
> 
> The first four are size 38, the needlepoint is 36.
> 
> L to R:
> *1. Coach navy cotton surcingle, $20*
> *2. SOLD*
> *3. Trafalgar black wool surcingle, $14 (repost)* Probably fits a 40.
> *4. "Handcrafted in America of Genuine Leather" black leather belt, $20.* Allen Edmonds, Alden?
> *5. SOLD *


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Really surprised there's been no action on the Sero popover, and the Hyde Park Oxfords seem to be pretty popular here though I can't personally attest, but they are hefty and seem quite stout.

Take $2 off quoted prices, and take the lot of 4 LE 16-32s for $40.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> After a two-week hiatus, I'm back now with a few nice shirts and more later.
> 
> Fresh out of the package, *Lands' End Pink Pinpoint Oxford, 15.5-33*
> 
> $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gant Uxbridge Twill 80% cotton 20% wool, tagged L*
> 
> Flap pocket, three-button collar.
> 
> $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three *Lands' End Hyde Park Oxfords, 16-32*
> 
> The middle one in the picture has a small tear in the back; I'll include it with the lot gratis or alone for $10.
> 
> $20 apiece, or $35 for the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands' End Tattersall, 16-32.*
> 
> $20 shipped, or $15 with the above LE 16-32s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands' End Chambray, M 15/15.5*
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt, M*
> 
> *Sold, thanks!*
> 
> *Sero Seersucker Popover, tagged L.*
> 
> $25 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

GG, you might get more action on the Sero popover (a great looking shirt) if you gave a chest measurement.


----------



## andcounting

A Hickey-Freeman linen sport coat, 3/2 sack fully lined, center vent, patch pockets, and four-button cuffs. Size is marked 46 Regular.No visible damage or stains. Got off ebay, but I just can't seem to pull it off.

Chest: 25 1/2 inches
Waist: 24 inches
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23 1/2 inches (2 inches extra material)
Shoulders: 21 inches
Length, base of collar to hem: 32 1/4 inches
*$30 conus*

















Next:

Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Tagged 42 XL.
Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
*$45 conus*

















And lets just keep the tradliness rollin.

Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?) 3/2 wool khaki sack suit. Dartless with flat front unhemmed pants. Half lined. No Tag. I have two (2) of these suits. 
Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 32"
Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed 
*$50 conus* (*80 for both*)

















Will it ever stop?

JAB 3/2 camel hair sack jacket. Braided leather buttons.
Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 31.5"
*$40 shipped*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Cardinals5 said:


> GG, you might get more action on the Sero popover (a great looking shirt) if you gave a chest measurement.


Ah, of course. It's 24".


----------



## Cardinals5

andcounting said:


> A Hickey-Freeman linen sport coat, 3/2 sack fully lined, center vent, patch pockets, and four-button cuffs. Size is marked 46 Regular.No visible damage or stains. Got off ebay, but I just can't seem to pull it off.


Try harder - that's a fantastic looking jacket. The rest of your offerings are wonderful as well - if my wife hadn't put the breaks on buying more suits, I'd love one of those tan wool numbers.


----------



## swb120

*Prices reduced...offers welcome!*

*NEW ITEMS ADDED*. Price drops & remaining items consolidated. More to be added (shoes!). Thanks!

2) Brooks Brothers brown tweed herringbone sportcoat. 3 button, rolled to 2nd button. Center vent, made in Italy, tagged size 42R, measures to 41R-42R. Newer label. Gorgeous, gorgeous sportcoat.

Asking *$80>$75>$70>$65 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.5 (2"+ to let out)
Length: 31.5

Photos:

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4256.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img4257p.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img4258q.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img4260.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img4263.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4264.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4265t.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60>$55>$50$45 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

4) Here are a number of surcingle belts for sale. All are in excellent condition, have brass buckles and are either wool or cotton surcingle. Photos are poor; the belts are lovely. ***Note - as it turns out, #2 and 3 are reversible, to solid green and solid brown.***

Asking *$17>$15 shipped *per belt (+2 west of Chicago).

[from top]
1. Green/navy, sz. 34 *SOLD*
2. Lacoste brown/blue/tan, sz 38
3. Lacoste green/navy/yellow, sz 38 *SOLD*
4. Coach navy, sz 32 *SOLD*
5. Land's End black, sz 36
6. Annapolis/Naval Academy, sz 36-38 *SOLD*

5) Brooks Brothers blue micro-check buttondown, barrel cuffs. 16x35. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. Traditional fit. Asking *$30>$25>$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img4231j.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img4232f.jpg/

6) Southwick for Larrimor's navy blazer. No size tag, but measurements approx. 40R (rely on measurements, however). 2-button, darted, single vent, beautiful soft wool. [Larrimor's is Pittsburgh's best men's clothing store). Asking *$35>$30>$25$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30
Sleeve: 24 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18

Photos:

https://img519.imageshack.us/i/img4048b.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img4049g.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img4051.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img4053c.jpg/

7) First Harris Tweed has small red, orange and green flecks in the gray herringbone pattern. Approx. size 38R (see measurements). Single vent. *SOLD*.

8) Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

9) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>$20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/

10) Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16-32. Made in USA. Beautiful collar roll. Asking *$30>$25>$20 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/bbshirt16323.jpg/

11) Oxxford pink spread collar, French cuffs. 15.5 neck, approx. 34-35 length. Hand-made in Italy. Beautiful MOP buttons. Almost an oxford cloth feel (heavier than pinpoint, but not as heavy/dense as oxford cloth shirts). A few very small dirt smudges (one on tip of cuff, another on inside of collar), which will come out with washing/dry cleaning (if they don't, return it to me and I'll refund your $ minus shipping). *SOLD*.

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img4207j.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4208p.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img4209t.jpg/

12) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants. Beautiful condition - BB doesn't really make flannels like they used to. Pleated, no cuffs. [sorry about the wrinkles & poor photos] Asking $20>*$15 shipped* (+2 west of Chicago).

Waist: 41 (1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 28" (2.5" to let out)
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412co7.jpg

NEW ITEMS ADDED:
13) Ike Behar, striped spread collar, barrel cuffs. 16x34, made in Canada. Cotton broadcloth. Asking *$25>$20>$15 shipped*.(+2 west of Chicago).

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img4200h.jpg/ https://img229.imageshack.us/i/img4201u.jpg/

14) Harris Tweed brown herringbone, tagged size 42R. Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/

15) Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking $35 per pr>$30>$25>*$40 shipped for both* (+3 west of Chicago).
Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/

16) Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking $25 per pr>20>15>45 for all>40*$35 shipped for all four pairs!* (+3 west of Chicago).
Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
W - 38 (0)
L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
W - 38 (0)
L - 29 (.5)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

A few items have sold. The updated list for what's still available, and some price cuts (for additional photos of available items, please see original thread:



32rollandrock said:


> BNIB Allen Edmonds Sohos, cognac, in 8.5D. I had thought that these were firsts, but, alas, they are seconds. I detect no flaws. $120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanover black pebble grain longwings in 10.5C/A. Very solid, no scuffs/marks/blems on uppers, tons of life left in soles/heels. $30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton wool shirt, medium, like new, no issues. Not too heavy, not too light--great for fall. $15


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Woolrich Madras, L(?)*

No tagged size that I could find, but it measures:
25" ptp
17" collar

$20 shipped









*Thos. David of Philadelphia 3/2 sack sportcoat, no tagged size but about a 40-42R*

Single button sleeve, hook vent, natural shoulder, half-lined, good condition--great color. Trad from the trad days of trad's trad. One pulled thread (visible in left side of the picture showing the hook vent).

23.5" ptp
18" shoulder
23" sleeve 
29.5" length

$35 shipped.


----------



## jfkemd

BB OCBDs and unused Weejuns

2 BB OCBDs size is 16-33/2
Made in Malaysia
like new condition
both are slim fit
$15 each shipped, $25 for both
CONUS only



























Pair of Bass Weejuns in 10D
These appear unused or NOS
Made in the USA
almost perfect except for a blemish on the Left shoe as seen in the second picture. I suspect this can be easily addressed by a trip to the cobbler.
the pictures speak for themselves...
$45 shipped. CONUS only


----------



## floors to go

*Nettleton Pebble Grain Longwings*

Usually post over on Styleforum, but figured there might be more interest over here.

Nettleton Pebble Grain Longwings 8D

Excellent shape, have only been worn a few times, no creasing at all.

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img2804p.jpg/
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img2805k.jpg/
https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img2806j.jpg/
https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img2808o.jpg/

Looking to trade for anything in a 40R or 9D or sell $100 delivered.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*AE Park Avenues 18 D*

I doubt there are going to be any takers, but who knows. I ran across a pair of black AE Park Avenues in the somewhat rare size of *18* D. They were in very decent condition and the store was asking $29.95 for them. If there is anyone that can use them, PM me and I'll see if I can still get them. I'm not sure what shipping would cost, as these won't fit in the normal USPS Priority shipping box for shoes. They are the largest dress shoes I've ever seen.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

These are reposts, I couldn't find the old one.

*Orvis 80% cotton 20% wool Tattersall, L*

24" ptp
34" sleeve

*$18 shipped.*

















*Brooks Brothers Seersucker Half-sleeve, XL*

27" ptp
21"shoulders

*$18 shipped.*


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*

both emblematics have been claimed
repp ties still available.



jfkemd said:


> the SPQR emblematic has been claimed.
> 
> some repp and emblematic ties
> 
> the 2 repp ties are older lands' end ties
> the green emblematic is from the Augusta National Golf Shop while the brown one has the SPQR logo
> --the fabric on the emblematics is not written but likely a poly silk blend
> widths are 3-3.5 inches
> $7 shipped for each
> offers welcome especially if you intend to get more than one.
> CONUS only


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Another repost on these vintage Gants: (those who remember the original post will notice the colors didn't come out as well in these pictures.)

Please make offers for multiples.

*Indian Village Cottons Madras, large 16*

Robust cloth, 3- button collar, beautiful colors, pattern, and texture. Missing middle button.

23.5" ptp tapering to 22"

$25 shipped. 

















*Batiste Oxford, L 16*

Lovely cloth, 3-button collar.

23" ptp tapering to 21.5"

$20 shipped. 

















*"Tapered Body" The Hugger, ML*

This is in a plain weave of what appears to be handspun, 3-button collar. A few marks that should come out in the wash.

22.5" ptp tapering to 21"

$20 shipped. 

















*(No Label) Seersucker Popover, L 16-16.5*

3-button collar. Hanger rust marks inside collar and a couple on left shoulder.

24" ptp.

$18 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers vtg Poplin Trousers, 33/(34?)*

Plenty of life in them, looks like they've had some minor alterations. Braces buttons. Great summer knockabouts at the least.

Waist 33"
Inseam 31.5"
Outseam 43"

$16 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

Price Drop. $65 shipped. This is a great pair Of Allen Edmonds loafers size 8.5 D. Almost no mileage on them, perfect condition.


----------



## Georgia

Georgia said:


> Lowered prices on what I have left...please PM if interested.


Got quite a few items for sale - I'm happy to make you a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested...

1. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Sack Blazer (Brooksease).* Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Missing the 'rolled' button, but it isn't visible. Labeled a 44L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20", Sleeve: 26.5" (+2"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 23.75".
*Asking $50 => $40 => $30 shipped CONUS*
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/034et.jpg/
Details:
https://img682.imageshack.us/i/008sd.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/009ha.jpg/

2. *Luciano Barbera 80/20 wool/cashmere Blazer.* Perfect condition. Three button front. Labeled a 56/6/L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 21:, Sleeve: 26" (+1.5"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 24".
*Asking $75 => $50 => $40 shipped CONUS*
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/005jts.jpg/
Details:
https://img810.imageshack.us/i/006ag.jpg/https://img293.imageshack.us/i/007yb.jpg/

6. *Gant Flannel Shirts.* I know, not really the season, but get 'em while it's hot. 
https://img816.imageshack.us/i/028em.jpg/
First is a *Viyella by Gant shirt* - perfect condition (never worn). Flap Pocket. 55% Lambswool & 45% Cotton. Labeled a size M; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 18", Sleeve: 25.5", BOC-bottom: 31.5", Pits: 22.5".
https://img340.imageshack.us/i/029we.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/030ec.jpg/
Second is a *Gant 'Cambridge Flannel'* 100% cotton shirt. Excellent condition. This one is built like a tank. Flap pocket. Labeled a size M; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 17.75", Sleeve: 25.25", BOC-bottom: 30", Pits: 22.5".
https://img38.imageshack.us/i/031bn.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/032kp.jpg/
*Asking $25 each or $45 => $20 each or $35 => $25 for the pair shipped CONUS*

10. *Banana Republic Extra Fine Merino Wool Argyle Sweater.* Brand new with tags. Size L.
*Asking $25 => $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/022rjp.jpg/
Details:
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/023cz.jpg/

Please PM if interested...


----------



## MrAmbrose

tonylumpkin said:


> I doubt there are going to be any takers, but who knows. I ran across a pair of black AE Park Avenues in the somewhat rare size of *18* D. They were in very decent condition and the store was asking $29.95 for them. If there is anyone that can use them, PM me and I'll see if I can still get them. I'm not sure what shipping would cost, as these won't fit in the normal USPS Priority shipping box for shoes. They are the largest dress shoes I've ever seen.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summery items!*

This is all rather summery... As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and offer and international inquiries (with shipping at cost) are welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Ties! *

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds036.jpg/ 
https://img155.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds037.jpg/ https://img31.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds040.jpg/ https://img188.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds038.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds041.jpg/

*From left to right in first picture:*

a) Lilly Pulitzer. Cotton. A WEARABLE Lilly, with a pattern of fish and turtles! This does have a very, very small and unnoticeable when wearing surface spot at the very tip, shown, hence just $*Claimed--thank you!*
b) Liberty of London. Silk, made in the USA. Excellent condition! *$12*
c) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" knit. Very Good condition. No fabric content, but feels like cotton or silk. *Claimed--thank you!*
d) Golden knit. Possibly silk? Good condition, but does have a small smudge on it and a loose thread, shown; *Claimed--thnak you!*

*2) Size L Reyn Spooner shirt*

Made in Hawaii! The trad.'s choice of Hawaiian shirt... In excellent condition.

Website: https://www.reyns.com/

*Asking $20*

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds042.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds043.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds045.jpg/


----------



## Pink and Green

MrAmbrose said:


>


I would submit sir, that the quality of your Shaggy Dog sweater is atrocious.

Also, moisturizer is not just for ladies any more.


----------



## M. Charles

MERCER Pink/White University Stripe Oxford Cloth Button Down 15.5 - 33

Brand New-- never worn, never washed. Slimmer than Mercer's usual baggy fit. 46" chest; 15.5" neck; 33" sleeve. Locker loop. Unlined collar. Beautiful roll.

Paid $106 and waited 6 weeks. Asking $79 shipped in CONUS.

https://mercerandsons.com/swatches_and_pricing.htm

(Very poor quality iPhone photos below give some idea but distort the color)


----------



## CMDC

BB Brooksease 3/2 navy sack blazer. Beautiful condition. Two patch pockets.

Tagged 43 Medium Long

Chest: 45
Length: 32 from bottom of collar
Sleeve: 26 +2 inches to let out
Shoulder: 18.5

$40 conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Inquiry received on the BB Seersucker



GentlemanGeorge said:


> These are reposts, I couldn't find the old one.
> 
> *Orvis 80% cotton 20% wool Tattersall, L*
> 
> 24" ptp
> 34" sleeve
> 
> *$18 shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Seersucker Half-sleeve, XL*
> 
> 27" ptp
> 21"shoulders
> 
> *$18 shipped.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Inquiry received on the popover on this post, claimed.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Another repost on these vintage Gants: (those who remember the original post will notice the colors didn't come out as well in these pictures.)
> 
> Please make offers for multiples.
> 
> *Indian Village Cottons Madras, large 16*
> 
> Robust cloth, 3- button collar, beautiful colors, pattern, and texture. Missing middle button.
> 
> 23.5" ptp tapering to 22"
> 
> $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batiste Oxford, L 16*
> 
> Lovely cloth, 3-button collar.
> 
> 23" ptp tapering to 21.5"
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tapered Body" The Hugger, ML*
> 
> This is in a plain weave of what appears to be handspun, 3-button collar. A few marks that should come out in the wash.
> 
> 22.5" ptp tapering to 21"
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(No Label) Seersucker Popover, L 16-16.5*
> 
> 3-button collar. Hanger rust marks inside collar and a couple on left shoulder.
> 
> 24" ptp.
> 
> $18 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Sero popover on the past two pages is sold pending payment, and the Gant Uxbridge Twill in the same post has received an inquiry.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Belts*
> 
> The first four are size 38, the needlepoint is 36.
> 
> L to R:
> *1. Coach navy cotton surcingle, $20>>now $16*
> 
> *2. SOLD*
> 
> *3. Trafalgar black wool surcingle, $14>>now $10 (repost)* Probably fits a 40.
> 
> *4. "Handcrafted in America of Genuine Leather" black leather belt, $20>>now $16.* Allen Edmonds, Alden?
> 
> *5. SOLD *


----------



## jfkemd

BB shirts have been claimed
Weejuns price reduced to $35 shipped



jfkemd said:


> BB OCBDs and unused Weejuns
> 
> 2 BB OCBDs size is 16-33/2
> Made in Malaysia
> like new condition
> both are slim fit
> $15 each shipped, $25 for both
> CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of Bass Weejuns in 10D
> These appear unused or NOS
> Made in the USA
> almost perfect except for a blemish on the Left shoe as seen in the second picture. I suspect this can be easily addressed by a trip to the cobbler.
> the pictures speak for themselves...
> $45 shipped. CONUS only


----------



## adt11

WTB: Seersucker suit, in the 41-42 R/L range. If you have one just sitting in your closet and have been meaning to get rid of it, shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adt11 said:


> WTB: Seersucker suit, in the 41-42 R/L range. If you have one just sitting in your closet and have been meaning to get rid of it, shoot me a PM. Thanks.


Deep breath, but you might want to check JAB clearance for a SS. They usually have them for $99 this time of year. You'd have to stomach the shame of wearing JAB, and you'd have to put up with darts, but the latter is likely going to be true unless you go whole hog and pay more than $300 at O'Connell's (FWIW, I did, and I've never regretted it).


----------



## qwerty

*PRICE DROPS 7/12*

*JM Weston 180* *loafers* in dark brown. *Metal toe taps installed by Weston.* Box and bags included. JMW size 9.5D (equates to UK 10.5D, US 11D according to box). Light wear. Never worn barefoot. No flaws or damage. They just don't fit me flat feet correctly. Retail is $625.


[STRIKE]$350 shipped CONUS[/STRIKE]
*PRICE DROP: $300 shipped CONUS*
Please PM me if interested.









































































*Tod's* "Thames" loafers in "cuoio" (chestnut). *Tods size 10.5D, equates to 11D or 11.5D US*. Very very light wear. Never worn barefoot. Box and bag included. Retail: $425. Great for summer.

$300 shipped CONUS
*Price drop: $250 shipped CONUS*









































































*Bergdorf Goodman* house label shirt in *Thomas Mason* white herringbone fabric. *Made in Italy.* Fantastic hand. Like new. Mother of pearl buttons, single button barrel cuff. *"Tailored Fit", size 15.5 neck (39cm) and fits 33" or 34" arms.* Fit-wise this is slimmer than a Brooks Brothers Slim Fit shirt. Happy to provide measurements. Retail is over $200.

$70 shipped CONUS.
*Price drop: $60 shipped CONUS.*
































































*Thomas Pink Black Label *twill pink hairline stripe shirt. *Made in Ireland* -- from when Pink made quality stuff. Very soft hand. Like new. Fit is standard, not slim. 2-button barrel cuff. Happy to provide measurements. Retail $140+. For comparison's sake, I own several Harvie & Hudson shirts and this shirt is far better quality in make and fabric. Just don't like wearing pink (color) shirts.
Contrast houndstooth "tipping" on underside of cuffs. *Size is 15.5-33*.

$50 shipped CONUS.
*Price drop: $40 shipped CONUS.*





































Gorgeous *made in USA (by Trafalgar) Brooks Brothers* belt in chestnut leather. Size 34. Unused, brand new without tags. Buckle is solid brass, color is between a nickel (silver color) and brass (gold color), closer to nickel color.

The belt is 33.5" long to the middle hole (not including the buckle). The buckle adds an extra 1.5". The belt is just under 1.25" wide.

*SOLD*














































*Old stock J.Crew* blue oxford cloth pants. Tagged size 32x32. Plain front with slanted pockets, uncuffed. Reminds me of J.Press pants. Happy to provide measurements upon request. Pardon the poor photography on these. Please PM.

*$25 shipped CONUS*


























Please PM if interested. Thank you for looking.


----------



## EBTX66

*Price Drops!* Please feel free to make offers: I desperately need to cull my collection and I'd like to find these things appreciative homes.



EBTX66 said:


> I've been a member since February of last year but this is my first time posting items for sale. I have many more posts on that other shall-remain-unamed site and you can also check out my sellers feedback over there if my low post count makes you nervous.
> 
> Basically, I fell into thrifting last year and I have had quite a bit of luck. Because of that I have some things from my pre-thrift days and from earlier outings that I need to clear out. I dug through the considerble pile and pulled out the trad stuff that I think you guys might like. My motivation is to make space, not a killing, so offers are welcome on anything.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sportcoat --45L
> This looks like an older coat but it's in great shape. the pinch test says it's fully canvassed, 3/2, undarted, etc. The only issue is the seam under one armpit has come very cleanly unstitched. It should be a cheap fix. There's also an issue with the sleeve buttons being unevenly spaced but I'm sure you'll want to take the number down to the traditional 2-per so that should fix it.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 46"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 34.5" from top of collar
> 
> $50 SHIPPED CONUS - *NOW $40*
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02859y.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02860xh.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02861t.jpg/
> 
> Linnet Ltd Sack Suit 44L
> Beautiful suit in a charcoal blue color. This thing is built like a tank: fully canvassed, undarted, 3/2, 2B cuffs, etc. There is a minor stiching issue at the front closure that should be hidden by your belt.
> 
> Chest: 46.5"
> Waist: 45.5"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Length: 33.75" from top of collar
> 
> Waist: 41"
> Outseam: 42.5"
> Inseam: 30" w/ 2" cuffs and 1.5" inside to let out.
> 
> $ 60 SHIPPED CONUS - *NOW $50*
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02875t.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/dsc02874u.jpg/https://img580.imageshack.us/i/dsc02876.jpg/https://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc02877w.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/dsc02878h.jpg/
> 
> Norman Hilton Tweed SPCT 42R (but measures bigger)
> This one is pristine: it's darted but fully canvassed, fully lined up front but 1/4 lined in back, throat latch, "Castlereagh" tweed.
> 
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 44"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 32" from top of collar
> 
> $55 SHIPPED CONUS - *NOW $45
> *
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/dsc02838x.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/dsc02839p.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02840ed.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/dsc02841m.jpg/
> 
> Polo Tweed SPCT - 42L
> Another not quite trad masterpiece. heavy, dark charcoal tweed, fully canvassed, throat latch, 3 open patch pockets, fully lined. The only issue is some of the stitching of the inside lining at the shoulders and rear vent has worked itself loose.
> 
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 41"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> Shoulders: 18.75"
> Length: 33.5" from top of collar
> 
> $50 SHIPPED CONUS - *NOW $40*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/dsc02843dy.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/dsc02842j.jpg/
> 
> _*A FEW VINTAGE TRAD(?) PIECES* - I came across a store in the small Louisiana town where my mother lives that sells dead stock. These three suits have been hemmed so I wouldn't consider them deadstock (new) but the owner said he's had them hanging in his back stock room since at least the early 70's. They were an impulse buy for myself but I've realized they really don't fit my style_
> 
> _*These have been cut but not as deeply. I apologize but I'm already at a loss on them and I'm not the only one at home (ahem) who remembers how much I spent.
> *_
> No Name Olive Suit - 43-44R
> This honestly looks unworn. There is no wear evident anywhere. While taking the photos I noticed a few minor moth bites on the lower right hand front but I hadn't noticed them before - they appear to be faint and close enough to the side seam to generally be covered by the arm. Even if they are not it looks like a minor darn/reweave job. No tags so it's probably bespoke. It's fully canvassed, lapped (?) seams, 2B cuffs, 3/2, undarted, etc.
> 
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 45"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 31" from top of collar
> 
> Waist: 39"
> Outseam: 40"
> Inseam: 28.5" w/ 2.75" to let out.
> 
> $45 SHIPPED CONUS - *NOW $40*
> 
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/dsc02845i.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02846s.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02847hw.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02848eu.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/dsc02849z.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02850q.jpg/
> 
> "Rat Pack" Olive Sharkskin - 48R (no tags)
> 
> THE classic VTG suit in a very hard to find size. No tags but I assume it's wool/silk. Unbelieveably - believe it! - it is completely unmarked after all of these years. There are no moth holes, absolutely no signs of wear, no evidence of dry-cleaning. It looks like it was hemmed for a customer and never picked up. "Fashion Craft for the Man's Shop". Side vent, angled front pockets, canvassed, undarted, plain front pants, gusseted crotch.
> 
> Chest: 50"
> Waist: 49"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> Shoulders: 19.75"
> Length: 32.5" from top of collar
> 
> Waist: 42"
> Outseam: 42.5"
> Inseam: 30.25" w/ .75" to let out and 1.5" cuffs
> 
> $60 SHIPPED CONUS - *NOW $45
> *
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02863kv.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc02864v.jpg/
> 
> Brown/Black/Gold Textured Stripe Crepe Sharkskin Suit- 48R (no tags)
> 
> Made by Anthony's. Canvassed, 3B, very narrow lapels, no vent, plain front pants, v-notch waist. This one has a few minor VTG dings.There is a single small moth bite on each arm but the fabric texture hides them both well. There may be a touch of shine in some places but again, that may just be the nature of the vintage sharkskin.
> 
> Chest: 50"
> Waist: 49"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 19.75"
> Length: 33" from top of collar
> 
> Waist: 41"
> Outseam: 43.5"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> 
> $45 SHIPPED CONUS - *NOW $35
> *
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/dsc02852e.jpg/https://img31.imageshack.us/i/dsc02853f.jpg/https://img30.imageshack.us/i/dsc02854nf.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/dsc02856b.jpg/https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc02857q.jpg/
> 
> The following are non-Trad but still very conservative items. Therefore, I don't want to use bandwidth by posting big descriptions and photos but I'll gladly answer PM's on any of these.
> 
> -Burberry suit - 44L - silver sharkskin with faint blue check. 2B, darted, 2 pleat pants, recent.
> -Hickey Freeman orphaned suit jacket - 40R - orphaned but the fabric is a flannel plaid with a great deal of color and pattern so it works well as a sportcoat. Full bespoke, canvassed, surgeons cuffs, side vents, ticket pocket, pick stitched edges. Apparently made for a guy with sloping shoulders so if yours are not you'll need the collar lowered.
> -rare Brooks Brothers 6x2 DB blazer 46R - moth hole on one sleeve and needs a good dry-cleaning. Otherwise in very good shape.
> -Samuelson SPCT - 46R - tan/black check w/ gold and rust overplaid. B, center vent.
> -HSM - gray/black HB tweed sportcoat 46R - 2B, center vent. Nice workhorse.
> -Polo University Club suit 46R - from the union made in the USA days. Very soft shoulder, forward facing pleats, and -stitched edges. A nice gray with blue, gray and green stripes.
> - Hickey-Freeman navy gabardine suit in 48L - very recent, beautiful shape.
> - Southwick Navy Heavy Flannel Suit 46R - bespoke, fully canavassed, 2B, darted, foreward pleat pants, and pick-stitched. Almost new b/c in this climate it was probably only worn a handful of times each year (that's why I'm selling it).
> - Majer SPCT 46R - recent, imported coat. Wool/cashmere, center vent, caramel colored, camelhair look/texture.
> -Polo DB 42R - from the union made in the USA days. Great, Saville Row-inspired cut: 6x2, high armholes, suppressed waist, forward pleated trousers. Plive/taupe and black basketweave pattern.
> -Tommy Hilfiger 46R suit - also from the union made in the USA days. 3B but my tailor pressed it to a 3/2.5, pleated slacks, center-vent, darted, beautiful navy blue with royal blue narrow stirpes.
> -Alexander Julian dark blue cotton suit - 46R - recent, made in Portugal, pick stitched, 3/2.5, center vent, pleated pants


----------



## a pine tree

jfkemd PM'd - weejuns


----------



## CMDC

LLBean 2 button khaki sack jacket. Made in USA. Tagged 40R

Chest 44
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24.5
Length 30.5 from bottom of collar

$35 conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Woolrich Madras, L(?)*
> 
> No tagged size that I could find, but it measures:
> 25" ptp
> 17" collar
> 
> $20 shipped>>now $18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thos. David of Philadelphia 3/2 sack sportcoat, no tagged size but about a 40-42R*
> 
> Single button sleeve, hook vent, natural shoulder, half-lined, good condition--great color. Trad from the trad days of trad's trad. One pulled thread (visible in left side of the picture showing the hook vent).
> 
> 23.5" ptp
> 18" shoulder
> 23" sleeve
> 29.5" length
> 
> $35 shipped. >>now $28


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker sportcoat
Patch, patch & flap, half-lined
Tagged size: 40R
Condition: Excellent

I love this thing, but it's too tight in the shoulders for me.

Your price: $75 boxed & delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

Chest: 21"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length from back of collar: 30"

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/p1014499.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/p1014502d.jpg/

*Vintage (bleeding?) madras sportcoat*
Estimated size: 42S (No tagged size)
Makers tag removed, but due to size and placement it _could_ be a Brooks Brothers, it's a great coat regardless.

Half-lined.

Condition: Good, could use a dry cleaning.

Your price: $45 boxed & delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

Chest: 23
Sleeve from shoulder: 23" (some room to let out, _maybe_ an inch)
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length from back of collar: 28"

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/p1014509.jpg/

Where the tag used to be, similar in footprint to a vintage BB, but no other tags confirm. the only other tags are union tags on the interior pocket.

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/p1014504.jpg/

*Howard & Miller of Lexington, KY*
Pima cotton semi-formal/tuxedo shirt
French cuffs, takes three studs (no button strip available, must use studs)
Tagged size 16 x 33

Yours for $17 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal












*J. Crew* Linen shirt--size Medium
Perfect for this hot weather

*Bullock & Jones* shirt--size Medium
Made in Switzerland--superfine cotton
These Swiss made B&J shirts are fantastic.

$17 each or $30 for both--delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone has any suits in 41L or black dress shoes of any type (sz 11), I've just realized my collection may not be enough to make it through the rest of this internship. Thanks!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Consolidated belt post.

L to R

*Coach natural linen surcingle, 30.*>>>Sold pending payment, thanks!

*Suede nubuck belt, 36*>>>$16.

*Coach navy surcingle, 38*>>>$16.

*Handcrafted in USA black leather belt, 38*>>>$16

*Trafalgar black wool surcingle, 38*>>>$12.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

Possibly the best polo shirt you'll ever own...

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label polo*
Made in Italy
Tagged size: XL (measures 24.5" pit to pit)

Black Label polos list for $195 on the RL website. RLPL would be more.

Your price: $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN House of Commons braces/suspenders--still available!*

*UNWORN House of Commons braces/suspenders*

I purchased these new from the House of Commons (yes, the commoners' part of the UK Parliament, not the trad. PA store of the same name!) some time ago. I never wore them, and so they're here. The design on the front is the House of Commons portcullis.

*Asking just $15 shipped in CONUS.*

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces001.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces002.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

You'd think this would be easy, as often as I go to thrift stores, but no.

I have found Alden NST. I have found shell wingtips (Bostonian, but still). I have found Orvis madras jacket. I have found more HT than I can remember. I have found North Face goose down parka suitable for climbing Everest, and Turnbull and Asser bow ties. I have found nine BB old-school made-in-USA OCBD inside of three minutes, all in perfect condition. But I cannot seem to find a corduroy jacket, like this:



Or like this:



Why don't I just buy one of these? Because the sizing seems dreadfully off. I wear a 44S. The chest and shoulder math doesn't add up. I trust folks here more than I do strangers on ebay. And so this plea/APB.

I am desperate for a corduroy jacket. I would, or course, prefer 3/2 sack, but standard-issue Lands End would suffice. I have lots of trading stock, see my recent listings, and there's more where that came from. For the right coat (think the above link to the BB with or without elbow patches), I'd give everything I have posted except the AE Sohos. Heck, I'd even give cash that you could use to buy ice cream, beer or anything else you wish.


----------



## Cardinals5

I thrifted my two cord jackets (2B darted) - decent ones are truly hard to find - must be a high rate of attrition. Anyway, just saw this for sale recently and wouldn't you know it it was just an inch or two small in a couple of places. It's my dream cord jacket. Just posting this to commiserate with you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$37: GORGEOUS Made in Italy canvassed forest green blazer in Loro Piana fabric!*

*This blazer is available again--with a price drop, as outlined below--as the original sale didn't go through. *

This is a GORGEOUS blazer in rich forest green, made in Italy for Bouvy of Belgium from Loro Piana fabric. It is beautifully cut, almost certainly full canvass (it passes the pinch tests easily!), and is both fully lined and double vented. This really is a beautiful jacket, and if I could have it tailored to fit me, I would.

For those unfamiliar with with the Belgian house of Bouvy, information can be found here:

https://www.bouvy.be/en/accueil.htm

Despite how lovely this is, I'm asking *$37, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest or offer!*

This is tagged a 44 (EU 54), and runs true; see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.75 (+1.5)
Length: 31 3/8
Shoulder: 20.5

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets052.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets053.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets054.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets055.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets058.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets056.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Price drops below--let's move these things!



AlanC said:


> *Vintage (bleeding?) madras sportcoat*
> Estimated size: 42S (No tagged size)
> Makers tag removed, but due to size and placement it _could_ be a Brooks Brothers, it's a great coat regardless.
> 
> Half-lined.
> 
> Condition: Good, could use a dry cleaning.
> 
> *NOW $35!!* Your price: $45 boxed & delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve from shoulder: 23" (some room to let out, _maybe_ an inch)
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length from back of collar: 28"
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/p1014509.jpg/
> 
> Where the tag used to be, similar in footprint to a vintage BB, but no other tags confirm. the only other tags are union tags on the interior pocket.
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/p1014504.jpg/
> 
> *SOLD!* Howard & Miller of Lexington, KY
> Pima cotton semi-formal/tuxedo shirt
> French cuffs, takes three studs (no button strip available, must use studs)
> Tagged size 16 x 33
> 
> *NOW $15!!* Yours for $17 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/5619/p1014513.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *J. Crew* Linen shirt--size Medium
> Perfect for this hot weather
> 
> *SOLD!!* Bullock & Jones shirt--size Medium
> Made in Switzerland--superfine cotton
> These Swiss made B&J shirts are fantastic.
> 
> *NOW $15/ea!!* $17 each or $30 for both--delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## swb120

*NIB Alden & Peal for BB perf cap toes, Alden split-toe - all size 10*

With the birth of our fourth son, I need to clear space in our house, and unfortunately, must start with my closet. Here are several pairs of shoes which I purchased, but which have received little/no wear or use. I hope these can find a good home with an AAAC'er!

1) Alden NFB Handsewn Vamp split-toe, calfskin, Aberdeen last, model # 961, size 10E. I bought these, thinking that my 10D feet would need a 10E in the Aberdeen last, but try though I might, they are just a little too wide. Uppers in excellent condition; soles have lots of life remaining, and insoles show some wear. I hate to part with these, as the Alden NFB/NST are their best-looking dress shoe (imho). Retails for $462 on shoe mart.

Asking *$170 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4859yz.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img4860z.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img4861j.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4856l.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img4857q.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img4858m.jpg/

2.  Peal for Brooks Brothers Perforated Cap toe, size 10D, calfskin, brown, Goodyear welt construction, channeled soles, made in England. New in box, never worn. Purchased as seconds - only flaw I see is small discoloration near heel (see last photo), which is barely noticable. Retail for $488 at BB.

Asking *$200 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4849s.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img4850.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img4848ex.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img4847q.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img4843t.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img4851v.jpg/

3. Alden Perforated Straight Tip Bal, size 10D, calfskin, burgundy, model #905, Hampton last. Brand new, never worn, first quality. Gorgeous deep burgundy color. Retail for $416 on shoemart.

Asking *$340 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4863h.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img4864z.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img4865l.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img4866m.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4867.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img4868n.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

swb120 said:


> With the birth of our fourth son, I need to clear space in our house, and unfortunately, must start with my closet...


Please don't put your son in a shoe box in the closet.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> Price drops below--let's move these things!


Unbelievable that no one has bitten on the madras jacket.


----------



## allan

32rollandrock said:


> Unbelievable that no one has bitten on the madras jacket.


I looked hard at it, but then I looked at the measurements. I'm normally a 40S or 42S, but this jacket would be too short for me, especially in the BOC length. I wonder whether it shouldn't be called a 42XS or 40XS?


----------



## AlanC

^Consider it Thom Browne/Rugby short--it's just the thing for casual wear!


----------



## Taken Aback

Alan always seems to know how something can fit into your wardrobe, even when you don't.

I too, love that jacket, but it's a _few_ sizes different for me. I wonder if Alan will recommend a diet tailored to fit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Taken Aback said:


> Alan always seems to know how something can fit into your wardrobe, even when you don't.
> 
> I too, love that jacket, but it's a _few_ sizes different for me. I wonder if Alan will recommend a diet tailored to fit.


The Alan C Madras Diet. I can't wait.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Mark Fore & Strike 3/2 Madras Jacket, not marked but measures 42R*

Excellent condition, fully lined, minimal structure. Made in USA of imported fabric.

Measures:
Shoulders 18"
Length boc 30.5"
Chest ptp 23"
Sleeve 25"

*Sold.*









*Orvis Patchwork Shirt, M*

Excellent shape. Made in India.
Probably fits more like a large.

Measures:
25" ptp
20.5" shoulders
25" sleeve
16" collar

$20 shipped. 









*British Walkers Longwings, 10 B*

Great condition and quality. The uppers just need a good brushing and a polish, I suppose, but there is only one tiny scratch on the left toe--it's not noticeable but a buff and polish will take care of it altogether. There is a little wear to the heel edge but won't need replacing for a while. Oh, and they have the original flat laces.

$38 shipped. 









































*NWT Bills Khakis M1 and M1S, 46*

Shorts and unhemmed pants.

M1, $40 shipped. 
M1S, $30 shipped. 
Both $65 shipped. 
*Sold pending payment*.


----------



## jfkemd

NOS weejuns have been claimed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Bills' added. ^^


----------



## Pentheos

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Bills' added. ^^


Wow, those are big...good luck finding a buyer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Wow, those are big...good luck finding a buyer.


Might have more luck than you would imagine. Some of ebay's most successful sellers, I hear, cater to larger sizes.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

eBay may be where they go, but if there's someone here that can use them I'd rather he get the deal.


----------



## 32rollandrock

GentlemanGeorge said:


> eBay may be where they go, but if there's someone here that can use them I'd rather he get the deal.


Agreed. As luck would have it, I purchased a pair of way-big cream trousers at Goodwill last weekend with the intent of testing the larger-sizes-sell theory on ebay. They are very nice, from Saks Fifth Avenue, but pleated--not anything folks here would appreciate. I'm just curious to see if the rumor is true.


----------



## AlanC

Madras sportcoat and J Crew shirt at giveaway prices--steal these from me!

Buy 'em now while the summer temps are steaming.



AlanC said:


> *Now SOLD!!* Vintage (bleeding?) madras sportcoat
> Estimated size: 42S (No tagged size)
> Makers tag removed, but due to size and placement it _could_ be a Brooks Brothers, it's a great coat regardless.
> 
> Half-lined.
> 
> Condition: Good, could use a dry cleaning.
> 
> *NOW $30!!* NOW $35!! Your price: $45 boxed & delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve from shoulder: 23" (some room to let out, _maybe_ an inch)
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length from back of collar: 28"
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/p1014509.jpg/
> 
> Where the tag used to be, similar in footprint to a vintage BB, but no other tags confirm. the only other tags are union tags on the interior pocket.
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/p1014504.jpg/
> 
> *JCrew shirt now only $12!!*
> *J. Crew* Linen shirt--size Medium
> Perfect for this hot weather
> 
> *SOLD!!* Bullock & Jones shirt--size Medium
> Made in Switzerland--superfine cotton
> These Swiss made B&J shirts are fantastic.
> 
> NOW $15/ea!! $17 each or $30 for both--delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Harris Tweed Half-Norfolk by LL Bean!*

This is a beautiful jacket that really does deserve its own post!

This is simply gorgeous, and if there was any way that I could have this tailored to fit me now that I've lost a lot of weight it wouldn't be here.

*Please PM with interest*--_*and offers are very welcome*_, too! :icon_smile:

This is a _*3/2 sack*_ Half-Norfolk, too! :icon_smile:

This is in absolutely superb condition. It's made from Harris Tweed, and was tailored in the USA. It's also packed with all of the features that you'd expect from a real Half-Norfolk meant for field use, rather than its fashion-orientated counterpart, including:


A full, deep, bi-swing back
A fully functional throat latch
Deep bellows pockets
Half-belt back

It is also fully lined and has a single vent. This really is a beautiful, rare, jacket in superb condition, and if you're a 44L, or even a 42L who intends to wear a sweater underneath this, I think that you should grab this quickly; this is only the second functional Harris Half-Norfolk I've ever seen, and it's a beauty!

Asking just *$85, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Length: 33
Shoulder: 18 1/4 (this isn't at odds with the rest of the jacket; this is a Half-Norfolk cut, and so the shoulders are very natural, and gain de facto width from the bi-swing back.)

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img443.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Sold, pending payment



Cardinals5 said:


> Harris Tweed by James Pringle for Brooks Taverner - a rough, bullet-proof Harris tweed. The jacket is made in Britain, 2B darted, dual vented, fully lined, ONE button on sleeve, and I think, though can't guarantee, that it's 1/2 canvas.
> 
> Condition: Very good to excellent - this is a tough coat. No apparent flaws.
> 
> Color: like a gray-blue with various highlights.
> 
> Tagged size: None, but a 44/45R
> Shoulders: 20"
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 46"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> Price: Sold, pending payment
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/i/picture015rj.jpg/https://img641.imageshack.us/i/picture012l.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/picture010ve.jpg/https://img340.imageshack.us/i/picture009vt.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/picture008gv.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*38S--44R: Brooks Bros. 3/2 sacks--including a Golden Fleece all-patch pkt blazer!--BB Camelhair, Harris tweed*

I have several more jackets to pass on today--coats will be coming tomorrow, including a lovely 40L Langrock topcoat in dark herringbone (for $35--it has a small and easily repaired hole by the hem), and a lovely car Barbour Border-length coat in Harris tweed, with wood buttons, c.42L! 

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack navy blazer*

This is a lovely trad. classic! It's a 3/2 sack Golden Fleece blazer, with all patch pockets--including the breast pocket! This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and its original Golden Fleece buttons. It's half-lined, and has lapped seams. This is in excellent condition, except for a couple of loose stitches in the lining under the right arm, and a couple of loose stitches on the back of teh collar--both easy and cheap dry-cleaner tailor fixes.

*NOW asking $49*

It's tagged a 42L and runs true to size. It's a really lovely jacket--I just have too many blazers!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32

*Please excuse the quality of my pictures--this is a lovely classic navy blazer!*

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/

*2) Brooks Brothers "Makers" Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

This is another beautiful jacket! A classic 3/2 sack in glen plaid, this has two button cuffs, is half-lined, and has a hook vent. It also has a beautiful collar roll, and passes the pinch test for canvassing. This was part of a suit, but I wore it (very sparingly and carefully) as an odd jacket; owing to its being glen plaid it works for this very well, but if you're concerned about this, switch the buttons that it has for light brown horns and you have a perfect, classic, tradly sports jacket!

*Asking $45*

This is tagged a 42L, and runs true to size--although most people will need to have the sleeves taken up!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 27 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32.5

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfoj.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/

*3) Brooks Brothers camelhair in dark charcoal glen plaid*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 19 3/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18 1/4

*4) Harris Tweed basketweave*

And, finally--for now!--a standard two-button Harris Tweed in basketweave. Tailored in the USA, this is in excellent condition. It's fully lined and has a single vent, and features the full complement of classic Harris buttons in dark brown.

*Asking $40*

I estimate this at around a 42R, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/3 (+1 3/4)
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 19

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfow.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfog.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ I can't believe that neither the Pringle Harris Tweed jacket that I have on offer, not that from Cardinals, have been claimed yet! They're *Harris Tweed*, by *Pringle of Scotland*, each for less than the price of a tank of gas!

And, yes, I'm very open to offers, too!


----------



## AlanC

*Lacoste* long sleeve button down collar sport shirt
Made in France
Tagged size: 44

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## chiamdream

Pair of J. Crew Nantucket reds - I bought these last year and wore them once or twice, but it turns out reds just aren't my thing. Size 32 x 34, Classic Fit. Not actually cuffed - I just have the bottoms folded in these pics. $30 shipped Priority.


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note price drop on the classic BB Golden Fleece, above. Just because!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Brooks Brothers wallet/cheque book cover. Made in England by Peal. I used it as a wallet. In fine condition, no issues. $25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire--we can work something out.


----------



## frosejr

How big are they? I take a 46 long in dress pants.



32rollandrock said:


> Agreed. As luck would have it, I purchased a pair of way-big cream trousers at Goodwill last weekend with the intent of testing the larger-sizes-sell theory on ebay. They are very nice, from Saks Fifth Avenue, but pleated--not anything folks here would appreciate. I'm just curious to see if the rumor is true.


----------



## qwerty

*More price drops*

*JM Weston 180* *loafers* in dark brown. *Metal toe taps installed by Weston.* Box and bags included. JMW size 9.5D (equates to UK 10.5D, US 11D according to box). Light wear. Never worn barefoot. No flaws or damage. They just don't fit me flat feet correctly. Retail is $625.


[STRIKE]$350 shipped CONUS[/STRIKE]
*PRICE DROP: $300 shipped CONUS*
Please PM me if interested.









































































*Tod's* "Thames" loafers in "cuoio" (chestnut). *Tods size 10.5D, equates to 11D or 11.5D US*. Very very light wear. Never worn barefoot. Box and bag included. Retail: $425. Great for summer.

$300 shipped CONUS
*Price drop: $250 shipped CONUS*









































































*Bergdorf Goodman* house label shirt in *Thomas Mason* white herringbone fabric. *Made in Italy.* Fantastic hand. Like new. Mother of pearl buttons, single button barrel cuff. *"Tailored Fit", size 15.5 neck (39cm) and fits 33" or 34" arms.* Fit-wise this is slimmer than a Brooks Brothers Slim Fit shirt. Happy to provide measurements. Retail is over $200.

$70 shipped CONUS.
Price drop: $60 shipped CONUS.
*Price drop #2: $50 shipped CONUS.*































































*Thomas Pink Black Label *twill pink hairline stripe shirt. *Made in Ireland* -- from when Pink made quality stuff. Very soft hand. Like new. Fit is standard, not slim. 2-button barrel cuff. Happy to provide measurements. Retail $140+. For comparison's sake, I own several Harvie & Hudson shirts and this shirt is far better quality in make and fabric. Just don't like wearing pink (color) shirts.
Contrast houndstooth "tipping" on underside of cuffs. *Size is 15.5-33*.

$50 shipped CONUS.
Price drop: $40 shipped CONUS.
*Price drop #2: $40 shipped CONUS.*





































*Old stock J.Crew* blue oxford cloth pants. Tagged size 32x32. Plain front with slanted pockets, uncuffed. Reminds me of J.Press pants. Happy to provide measurements upon request. Pardon the poor photography on these. Please PM.

*$25 shipped CONUS*
*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*


























Please PM if interested. Thank you for looking.


----------



## swb120

*Price drops - Consolidated thread*

*NEW ITEMS ADDED*. Price drops & remaining items consolidated. More to be added (shoes!). Thanks!

2) Brooks Brothers brown tweed herringbone sportcoat. 3 button, rolled to 2nd button. Center vent, made in Italy, tagged size 42R, measures to 41R-42R. Newer label. Gorgeous, gorgeous sportcoat.

Asking *$80>$75>$70>$65>$60 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.5 (2"+ to let out)
Length: 31.5

Photos:

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4256.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img4257p.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img4258q.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img4260.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img4263.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4264.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4265t.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60>$55>$50>$45>$40 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

4) Here are a number of surcingle belts for sale. All are in excellent condition, have brass buckles and are either wool or cotton surcingle. Photos are poor; the belts are lovely. ***Note - as it turns out, #2 and 3 are reversible, to solid green and solid brown.***

Asking *$17>$15>$12 shipped *per belt (+2 west of Chicago).

[from top]
1. Green/navy, sz. 34 *SOLD*
2. Lacoste brown/blue/tan, sz 38
3. Lacoste green/navy/yellow, sz 38 *SOLD*
4. Coach navy, sz 32 *SOLD*
5. Land's End black, sz 36
6. Annapolis/Naval Academy, sz 36-38 *SOLD*

5) Brooks Brothers blue micro-check buttondown, barrel cuffs. 16x35. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. Traditional fit. Asking *$30>$25>$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img4231j.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img4232f.jpg/

6) Southwick for Larrimor's navy blazer. No size tag, but measurements approx. 40R (rely on measurements, however). 2-button, darted, single vent, beautiful soft wool. [Larrimor's is Pittsburgh's best men's clothing store). *SOLDshipped *.

7) First Harris Tweed has small red, orange and green flecks in the gray herringbone pattern. Approx. size 38R (see measurements). Single vent. *SOLD*.

8) Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25>$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

9) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>$20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/

10) Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16-32. Made in USA. Beautiful collar roll. *SOLD *

11) Oxxford pink spread collar, French cuffs. 15.5 neck, approx. 34-35 length. Hand-made in Italy. Beautiful MOP buttons. Almost an oxford cloth feel (heavier than pinpoint, but not as heavy/dense as oxford cloth shirts). *SOLD*.

12) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants. Beautiful condition - BB doesn't really make flannels like they used to. Pleated, no cuffs. [sorry about the wrinkles & poor photos] Asking $20>*$15 shipped* (+2 west of Chicago).

Waist: 41 (1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 28" (2.5" to let out)
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412co7.jpg

NEW ITEMS ADDED:
13) Ike Behar, striped spread collar, barrel cuffs. 16x34, made in Canada. Cotton broadcloth. Asking *$25>$20>$15 shipped*.(+2 west of Chicago).

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img4200h.jpg/ https://img229.imageshack.us/i/img4201u.jpg/

14) Harris Tweed brown herringbone, tagged size 42R. Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/

15) Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking $35 per pr>$30>$25>$40 for both>*$35 shipped for both* (+3 west of Chicago).
Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/

16) Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking $25 per pr>20>15>45 for all>40>35>*$30 shipped for all four pairs!* (+3 west of Chicago).
Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
W - 38 (0)
L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
W - 38 (0)
L - 29 (.5)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drops!*

With the birth of our fourth son, I need to clear space in our house, and unfortunately, must start with my closet. Here are several pairs of shoes which I purchased, but which have received little/no wear or use. I hope these can find a good home with an AAAC'er!

1) Alden NFB Handsewn Vamp split-toe, calfskin, Aberdeen last, model # 961, size 10E. I bought these, thinking that my 10D feet would need a 10E in the Aberdeen last, but try though I might, they are just a little too wide. Uppers in excellent condition; soles have lots of life remaining, and insoles show some wear. I hate to part with these, as the Alden NFB/NST are their best-looking dress shoe (imho). Retails for $462 on shoe mart.

Asking $170>*$160 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4859yz.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img4860z.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img4861j.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4856l.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img4857q.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img4858m.jpg/

2.  Peal for Brooks Brothers Perforated Cap toe, size 10D, calfskin, brown, Goodyear welt construction, channeled soles, made in England. New in box, never worn. Purchased as seconds - only flaw I see is small discoloration near heel (see last photo), which is barely noticable. Retail for $488 at BB.

Asking $200>*$190 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4849s.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img4850.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img4848ex.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img4847q.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img4843t.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img4851v.jpg/

3. Alden Perforated Straight Tip Bal, size 10D, calfskin, burgundy, model #905, Hampton last. Brand new, never worn, first quality. Gorgeous deep burgundy color. Retail for $416 on shoemart.

Asking $340> *$330 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4863h.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img4864z.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img4865l.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img4866m.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4867.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img4868n.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Make offers if the prices aren't what you like.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Consolidated belt post.
> 
> L to R
> 
> *(Sold.)*
> 
> *Suede nubuck belt, 36*>>>$16.
> 
> *Coach navy surcingle, 38*>>>$16.
> 
> *Handcrafted in USA black leather belt, 38*>>>$16
> 
> *Trafalgar black wool surcingle, 38*>>>$12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Swaine, Brigg shooting stick!*

*  PRICE DROP!*

OK, it's not clothing, but someone here might like this.... *and remember, offers are always welcome!* 

I got very little use out of this since I bought it, so it's time for it to find a new home.

This is a rather rare Swaine, Brigg shooting stick in Good condition. The seat mechanism works well, but there is chipping on the paint of the body of the stick itself (which is metal), and there's a tear on the leather of the seat itself. (Shown.) The stick is still perfectly functional as it is, but you should probably either replace the leather of the seat or have your cobbler fix a repair strip over it (I recommend this) shortly. The leather on the handles is in fine condition!

*NOW ASKING* *$60, or offer, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img806.imageshack.us/i/dogsswaine004.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/dogsswaine005.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/dogsswaine006.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/dogsswaine011.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Norman Hilton 3/2 glenplaid two-piece, 42L*

Very good condition, no shine, pilling, or wear spots (except slight wear on interior pocket edge). Fully-lined, plain front cuffed trousers w/braces buttons. 
I should add this suit is darker than it appears here, more navy.

Measurements:

22" ptp
18" shoulders
32" length boc
24.5" sleeves

17.5" waist (35) 3" to let
31.5" inseam
42.5 outseam 
1.5" cuffs

*Sold, pending payment.*

























Picture taken outside:









*J. Crew "Tincloth" reinforced brush trousers, 33/32*

These have every bit the sturdiness and feel of Filson tincloth. Snap closures front and on rear pockets, two-button waist cinchers on sides (one missing, but spare is still sewn into the lining), watch pocket. Minor stains at top of front-pocket linings and waistband(should come out with a small dose of attention).

16.5" waist (33)
31.5" inseam
42.5" outseam (enough to turn up the cuffs)

$30 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

*Price drop: Now $25!!*



AlanC said:


> *Lacoste* long sleeve button down collar sport shirt
> Made in France
> Tagged size: 44
> 
> $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## Reptilicus

Price Drop $60 shipped


Reptilicus said:


> Price Drop. $65 shipped. This is a great pair Of Allen Edmonds loafers size 8.5 D. Almost no mileage on them, perfect condition.


----------



## Reptilicus

Price Drop $50 per pair or both pairs for $90 shipped


Reptilicus said:


> Brand new Bills Khakis. Lightweight Poplins M2 Fitting. W 34 L 30. Plain front, 1.5" cuffs, khaki. I bought these online and somehow hit the wrong inseam length. Since these pants are hemmed, I cannot return them. They have never been worn. They have been put through 1 cycle of wash to determine final length. Asking $60 per pair. I have 2 pair available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming soon--a Harris Tweed jacket that isn't a Harris Tweed jacket!*

* THE HARRIS TWEED JACKET THAT ISN'T MADE FROM HARRIS TWEED!*

*CLAIMED!

I'll leave the pictures and description up, with mods' permission; this is a great tweed with a lot of history, and some might be interested in The Great Tweed Split!*

*SERIOUSLY RARE! The Harris Tweed 3/2 sack that IS NOT a Harris Tweed 3/2 sack!*

I've had this for some time, and it never fit me, and now that my wife is pointedly noting that I'm not running a tweed museum, this is up for grabs!

First point--this is NOT a museum piece, but a completely wearable, hardy tweed that with normal care will give you a couple of decades of good use!

Second point--this is a Harris Tweed jacket... But then again, it isn't. This is a jacket made from Harris Tweed produced by the Independent Harris Tweed Producers, which was founded in 1958 as a rival producer to the Harris Tweed Association. You'll note that the label in this jacket lacks the Harris Tweed Orb, instead, having the IHTP Shield. The Harris Tweed Association legally challenged the legitimacy of this small renegade producer in Scots court in 1961, and (after what was then the longest legal case in Scots history) won their case in 1964, with the judge holding that all Harris Tweed had to conform to the Orb group's definition of Harris tweed--which the Shield's tweed did not.

So, while this jacket carries a Harris Tweed label, it's legally NOT a Harris Tweed!

This jacket, then, dates from between 1958 and 1964--probably later, since it identifies its wool as Scottish, which was a move by the Shield group in response to the lawsuit. It's also a 3/2 sack, and so was made for the American market. This has got to be one of the very few jackets made from Shield tweed still in existence, and that it's a rare 3/2 sack make it incredibly rare!

Now, on the more usual details... This is a 3/2 sack with very natural shoulders, two button cuffs, and lapped seams everywhere seams can be lapped. It has a lovely lapel roll, and a hook vent; it's also canvassed. It's also half-lined. The tweed itself is in lovely, hardy condition, and is good for another couple of decades of normal wear, at least. The lining does have some issues; a major tear on the side, minor tearing under the right arm, and a small rip at the bottom. These could all be repaired by a dry-cleaner, though, or else the lining could be replaced. (Which I recommend--but SAVE THE SHIELD LABEL!)

This seems to be around a 38S, but please see measurements:

*PLEASE NOTE REVISED MEASUREMENTS!*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/4

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/raretweed013.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/raretweed012.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/raretweed011.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/raretweed016.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/raretweed014.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/raretweed019.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/raretweed020.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/raretweed017.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/raretweed018.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

You have no idea how tempting that shooting stick is to me.

arrrgggh


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Cashmere navy blazer; Lovely summery 3/2 linen/cotton sack*

*Two more lovely jackets!*

*Please PM with interest and offers--and offers always welcome!

Al prices include shipping in CONUS*!

*1) Lovely cashmere navy blazer*

This is a lovely, all-cashmere blazer in classic navy in Very Good/Excellent condition. This is lovely thick cashmere, with lovely heavy brass buttons. It's fully lined (the lining has pictures of vintage cars on it), and has a single vent. It passes the pinch test for canvassing!

*Asking $45, or offer*

No size tag, but seems to be around the 42/44 R range; see measurements:

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/raretweed002.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/raretweed003.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/raretweed005.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/raretweed004.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/raretweed006.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/raretweed008.jpg/

*3) 3/2 sack in linen/cotton--The Philosophy of Clothes!*

This is a lovely 3/2 sack in light Virginia tobacco colour. It's half-lined, and has a lovely hook vent as well as two-button cuffs. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a linen/cotton mix--a lovely summer jacket! The interior label on one side needs to be restitched, it's missing one cuff button, and it underwent an unsympathetic pressing at some point--but these are easy fixes. (The press could be fixed by steaming, and then dry-cleaning.) Given these, however, I'm asking

*just $30*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/raretweed021.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/raretweed022.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/raretweed024.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/raretweed023.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/raretweed025.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^I only have an M.A. I don't feel qualified to buy that jacket.


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> If anyone has any suits in 41L or black dress shoes of any type (sz 11), I've just realized my collection may not be enough to make it through the rest of this internship. Thanks!


Thought I'd ask once again. Sorry to bother, and thanks! I was able to pick up a pair of shoes from Tweedydon that will be of great help, wouldn't mind another.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alright, I've been working on learning to "peg" trousers (usually from 19-20" to 16" openings) and have this pair that I just finished. The trousers are Brooks Brothers navy herringbone flannels (or feels like a flannel). I'm not sure if these are orphan suit pants, but I suspect not because they have a size label. In either case, a nice pair of 3-season weight trousers in a herringbone weave.

My work on these trousers is pretty good, but not absolutely perfect. I'm offering them CLAIMED to anyone who wants them (I'll even pay shipping in CONUS), but if you're the OCD type then you should pass since they aren't absolutely perfect. I would certainly wear them without any qualms.

In recognition of the lack of longer trousers on the sales thread, I made these a 32.5" inseam (the longest allowable given the cuffs) and added 2" cuffs to suit our taller members.

Original tagged size: 40
Waist: 38"
Outseam: 45.5"
Inseam: 32.5"
Rise: 13"/Front length :14"
Opening at cuff: 16" (these were pegged from 18" to 16" from the knee down - you can see the small chalk mark where I started to narrow them, which will come out with a cleaning)
Cuffs: 2"

Given the inseam length and purpose of pegging trousers, these would probably work for someone with a 33 or 34" inseam (a bit "highwater" on purpose - it's a good look)

Price: CLAIMED

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/picture011sgr.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

TweedyDon said:


> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/raretweed023.jpg/





AlanC said:


> ^I only have an M.A. I don't feel qualified to buy that jacket.


I've been thinking about whether to get a Ph.D. Looks like I can get one for a lot less time and money if I go through Tweedy! :biggrin:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> You have no idea how tempting that shooting stick is to me.
> 
> arrrgggh


I have absolutely no use for that shooting stick, but I'm also tempted. Go figure.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> I have absolutely no use for that shooting stick, but I'm also tempted. Go figure.


Watch the swinging watch... Watch the swinging watch..... You are both feeling sleepy.... must acquire shooting stick.... must acquire shooting stick.....


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hanover black PTB in 10D/B. These have seen almost no wear (check the soles--you can still see the stamp). Shoe trees not included. $35 CONUS, elsewhere, get in touch, we can figure it out. As always, trades welcome. I'm in particular need of 18/34 shirts in broadcloth/pinpoint, and I'll settle for JAB or Izod. That time of year.





































Old school LE Harris Tweed, made in USA. Darted, but magnificent. I hate it that this doesn't fit me--check out the flecks of orange, blue and purple. No size marked, but measurements are 20.5 P2P, 18.5 shoulder and 28.5 BOC. $35 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, trades considered:














































Aside from Made In USA, no brand or size tag for this Harris Tweed, brown herringbone, zero issues jacket. Two button and darted, but the darts are nearly invisible. This jacket sucks right now, but it will rock your world from October through March. No wardrobe is complete without one. 22 P2P, 19.25 shoulders, 31.5 BOC. $30 CONUS, trades welcome.


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> Watch the swinging watch... Watch the swinging watch..... You are both feeling sleepy.... must acquire shooting stick.... must acquire shooting stick.....


I hate you so much.


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> Hanover black PTB in 10D/B. These have seen almost no wear (check the soles--you can still see the stamp). $35 CONUS, elsewhere, get in touch, we can figure it out.


Gorgeous Hanovers, if they were my size I'd jump on them. The owner will enjoy many years of pleasure from them - those vintage Hanovers were the equivalent of Florsheims, Nettletons, and the other USA shoe makers of the 50s through 80s.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

32rollandrock said:


> Hanover black PTB in 10D/B. These have seen almost no wear (check the soles--you can still see the stamp). $35 CONUS, elsewhere, get in touch, we can figure it out. As always, trades welcome. I'm in particular need of 18/34 shirts in broadcloth/pinpoint, and I'll settle for JAB or Izod. That time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school LE Harris Tweed, made in USA. Darted, but magnificent. I hate it that this doesn't fit me--check out the flecks of orange, blue and purple. No size marked, but measurements are 20.5 P2P, 18.5 shoulder and 28.5 BOC. $35 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, trades considered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from Made In USA, no brand or size tag for this Harris Tweed, brown herringbone, zero issues jacket. Two button and darted, but the darts are nearly invisible. This jacket sucks right now, but it will rock your world from October through March. No wardrobe is complete without one. 22 P2P, 19.25 shoulders, 31.5 BOC. $30 CONUS, trades welcome.


Any chance this Harris measures out to a 42S? Thanks! Also your PM box isnt accepting messages because its full! LOL!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Calling 32rollandrock!*

^^ I think that that Harris is probably closer o a 42R, CCC...

32rollandrock--Your PM box is full!


----------



## 32rollandrock

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Any chance this Harris measures out to a 42S? Thanks! Also your PM box isnt accepting messages because its full! LOL!!


Oops, I'll get right on that. PM's coming up...

Old stuff cleared out, ready for a deluge. Bring it. Please.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

TweedyDon said:


> ^^ I think that that Harris is probably closer o a 42R, CCC...
> 
> 32rollandrock--Your PM box is full!


Sometimes a R will work! I am having a very hard time finding a Harris that I really like and in my size. This one I like due to the flecks! Maybe it will work...the price is right! Thanks for the information Tweedy D!


----------



## TweedyDon

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Sometimes a R will work! I am having a very hard time finding a Harris that I really like and in my size. This one I like due to the flecks! Maybe it will work...the price is right! Thanks for the information Tweedy D!


Go for it! That's a great price, a GREAT tweed, and a *GREAT* seller!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

TweedyDon said:


> Go for it! That's a great price, a GREAT tweed, and a *GREAT* seller!


I think I will give it a run!


----------



## andcounting

Price drops



andcounting said:


> A Hickey-Freeman linen sport coat, 3/2 sack fully lined, center vent, patch pockets, and four-button cuffs. Size is marked 46 Regular.No visible damage or stains. Got off ebay, but I just can't seem to pull it off.
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2 inches
> Waist: 24 inches
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23 1/2 inches (2 inches extra material)
> Shoulders: 21 inches
> Length, base of collar to hem: 32 1/4 inches
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Tagged 42 XL.
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
> *$45 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lets just keep the tradliness rollin.
> 
> Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?) 3/2 wool khaki sack suit. Dartless with flat front unhemmed pants. Half lined. No Tag. I have two (2) of these suits.
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 32"
> Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed
> *$45 conus* (*75 for both*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it ever stop?
> 
> JAB 3/2 camel hair sack jacket. Braided leather buttons.
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 31.5"
> *$35 shipped*


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> Go for it! That's a great price, a GREAT tweed, and a *GREAT* seller!


Thanks for the kind words. LE HT is now on hold pending payment.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alright, I've been working on learning to "peg" trousers (usually from 19-20" to 16" openings) and have this pair that I just finished. The trousers are Brooks Brothers navy herringbone flannels (or feels like a flannel). I'm not sure if these are orphan suit pants, but I suspect not because they have a size label. In either case, a nice pair of 3-season weight trousers in a herringbone weave.
> 
> My work on these trousers is pretty good, but not absolutely perfect. I'm offering them CLAIMED to anyone who wants them (I'll even pay shipping in CONUS), but if you're the OCD type then you should pass since they aren't absolutely perfect. I would certainly wear them without any qualms.
> 
> In recognition of the lack of longer trousers on the sales thread, I made these a 32.5" inseam (the longest allowable given the cuffs) and added 2" cuffs to suit our taller members.
> 
> Original tagged size: 40
> Waist: 38"
> Outseam: 45.5"
> Inseam: 32.5"
> Rise: 13"/Front length :14"
> Opening at cuff: 16" (these were pegged from 18" to 16" from the knee down - you can see the small chalk mark where I started to narrow them, which will come out with a cleaning)
> Cuffs: 2"
> 
> Given the inseam length and purpose of pegging trousers, these would probably work for someone with a 33 or 34" inseam (a bit "highwater" on purpose - it's a good look)
> 
> nephew,
> a+


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

$25 for the J. Crew pants.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Norman Hilton 3/2 glenplaid two-piece, 42L*
> 
> Sold, thanks!
> 
> *J. Crew "Tincloth" reinforced brush trousers, 33/32*
> 
> These have every bit the sturdiness and feel of Filson tincloth. Snap closures front and on rear pockets, two-button waist cinchers on sides (one missing, but spare is still sewn into the lining), watch pocket. Minor stains at top of front-pocket linings and waistband(should come out with a small dose of attention).
> 
> 16.5" waist (33)
> 31.5" inseam
> 42.5" outseam (enough to turn up the cuffs)
> 
> $30 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> a+


Thanks, Uncle. On the other front, things are progressing though I'm being interrupted by my move this week.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Getting ready to send stuff to the bay, so consider this last call. Still available:

Hanover pebble black longwings in 10.5C/A. Excellent condition, with no blems on uppers and super-thick leather soles with many years left in them.

Hanover black plain-toe bluchers in 10.5D/B. Worn just a few times.

Bass Weejuns, standard-issue burgundy, 9.5D.

Pendleton medium wool shirt.

Harris Tweed brown herringbone weave jacket, I'm guessing around a 42, but see measurements in original ad.

Brooks Brothers by Peal wallet/checque book cover (I used it as a wallet).

Please see original ads for photos/measurements/more detailed descriptions. Offers welcome.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Uncle. On the other front, things are progressing though I'm being interrupted by my move this week.


good luck on the move


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drop!*

Updates on claimed items (thank you!) *and a price drop on the Harris tweed!*

The Pringle Harris tweed has also been claimed, as have all of the AE shoes from a while back and the Half-Norfolk in Harris Tweed. Thanks again!

*As always, offers are very welcome on everything!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several more jackets to pass on *shortly*--coats will be coming *shortly*, including a lovely 40L Langrock topcoat in dark herringbone (for $35--it has a small and easily repaired hole by the hem), and a lovely car Barbour Border-length coat in Harris tweed, with wood buttons, c.42L!
> 
> *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack navy blazer*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 7/8
> Length: 32
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers "Makers" Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 27 (+1)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32.5
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers camelhair in dark charcoal glen plaid*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *Measurements: *
> 
> Chest: 19 3/8
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> *4) Harris Tweed basketweave*
> 
> And, finally--for now!--a standard two-button Harris Tweed in basketweave. Tailored in the USA, this is in excellent condition. It's fully lined and has a single vent, and features the full complement of classic Harris buttons in dark brown.
> 
> *Asking $35*
> 
> I estimate this at around a 42R, but please see the
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/3 (+1 3/4)
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfow.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfog.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

J. Crew yellow OCBD in 16x35. Will make you re-think your opinion of Crew--it did mine, but it is, alas, not my size. $15 CONUS. Also, two custom-made BB spread-collar shirts (not everyone's cup of tea, I realize) in pale yellow, 17x34. All shirts available for viewing on the AAAC sales forum. Will trade any one of these shirts for a teal or turquoise ribbon belt. Don't ask.


----------



## swb120

*Final Price Drop: NIB Alden & Peal for BB perf cap toes, Alden split-toe: all size 10*

With the birth of our fourth son, I need to clear space in our house, and unfortunately, must start with my closet. Here are several pairs of shoes which I purchased, but which have received little/no wear or use. I hope these can find a good home with an AAAC'er! *Final price drop before ebay!*

1) Alden NFB Handsewn Vamp split-toe, calfskin, Aberdeen last, model # 961, size 10E. I bought these, thinking that my 10D feet would need a 10E in the Aberdeen last, but try though I might, they are just a little too wide. Uppers in excellent condition; soles have lots of life remaining, and insoles show some wear. I hate to part with these, as the Alden NFB/NST are their best-looking dress shoe (imho). Retails for $462 on shoe mart.

Asking $170>$160>*$150 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4859yz.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img4860z.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img4861j.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4856l.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img4857q.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img4858m.jpg/

2.  Peal for Brooks Brothers Perforated Cap toe, size 10D, calfskin, brown, Goodyear welt construction, channeled soles, made in England. New in box, never worn. Purchased as seconds - only flaw I see is small discoloration near heel (see last photo), which is barely noticable. Retail for $488 at BB.

Asking $200>$190>*$180 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4849s.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img4850.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img4848ex.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img4847q.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img4843t.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img4851v.jpg/

3. Alden Perforated Straight Tip Bal, size 10D, calfskin, burgundy, model #905, Hampton last. Brand new, never worn, first quality. Gorgeous deep burgundy color. Retail for $416 on shoemart.

Asking $340>$330> *$320 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4863h.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img4864z.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img4865l.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img4866m.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4867.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img4868n.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

Price Drop: $35 conus



CMDC said:


> BB Brooksease 3/2 navy sack blazer. Beautiful condition. Two patch pockets.
> 
> Tagged 43 Medium Long
> 
> Chest: 45
> Length: 32 from bottom of collar
> Sleeve: 26 +2 inches to let out
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

Price Drop: $30 conus



CMDC said:


> LLBean 2 button khaki sack jacket. Made in USA. Tagged 40R
> 
> Chest 44
> Shoulder 18.5
> Sleeve 24.5
> Length 30.5 from bottom of collar
> 
> $35 conus


----------



## swb120

*Vintage Lacoste socks*

So who among us remembers these socks from his Preppy Handbook days of the mid-80s? Here's a pair of brand new "seaspray green" Lacoste socks, made in USA. My son's snake is not included. Asking *$13 shipped * (+2 west of Chicago).


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^Pretty cool!


----------



## dwebber18

I've got a Brooks Brothers fedora to offer today. Its a light olive color with a tan ribbon labeled 100% Fur Felt made in Italy. Its sized a 7 1/4 and I believe that to be pretty correct. Its in really good quality and also comes with the original Brooks Brothers box, and the original plastic wrapper. It has a 2" brim, I really like this hat its just a little too tight for me unfortunately. I'm hoping to get just $50 shipped. The only problem is 1 spot on the crown and 2 on the brim, that can't be seen when worn. The spot on the crow will probably come out with some careful cleaning. Here's the pics hope you all like it


----------



## Danny

Bass Weejuns non-USA made 9.5 D. $18 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

cards, will you be offering a trouser pegging service soon?


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> cards, will you be offering a trouser pegging service soon?


My energies are required elsewhere, but I'm sure your local alterations person can do it for about $10. I just wanted to peg some of my pants and didn't want to ruin any good pairs until I was sure of my abilities hence the giveaway. Hopefully the person who took the BB trousers won't find my alterations skills too lacking.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Alden 950
9 1/2 B/D
calf, plain toe blutcher, barrie last
These have the old Alden logo on insole.
$45 shipped/offer

The soles and insoles are in great, near new condition. 
The uppers are dry and in need of a conditioning, there are a number of small, superficial scratches that I think will come out with a condition and a polish.
The back of the heel area is particularly rough in this regard (hence the picture).
There are also a couple of very small scuffs (a pair on the front of one shoe, and a couple at the back) that are deeper.
These could be improved and minimized with a polish, but won't buff out.
Just want to be sure I cover all bases.


----------



## a4audi08

Jesus what happened to this place? Hey guys, hope all is well - here are three sets of ties. 
*All labels and sizes are from left to right. Prices are 1/$12 or 2/$20 SHIPPED CONUS*

A. Woodhouse Lynch 4'', Polo 4'', Robert Talbot 3.75''









B. Brooks Bros 2 7/8'', Woodhouse Lynch 3.25'', Woodhouse Lynch 3.25'' - Tag was ripped off from the two WL's 









C. Robert Stock 3 7/8'', Brooks Bros 3.75'', Bert Pulitzer 3.75''


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*


*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Harris Tweed basketweave*

And, finally--for now!--a standard two-button Harris Tweed in basketweave. Tailored in the USA, this is in excellent condition. It's fully lined and has a single vent, and features the full complement of classic Harris buttons in dark brown.

*Asking $35*

I estimate this at around a 42R, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/3 (+1 3/4)
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 19

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfow.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfog.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/

*2) Bouvy Loro Piana blazer*

This is a GORGEOUS blazer in rich forest green, made in Italy for Bouvy of Belgium from Loro Piana fabric. It is beautifully cut, almost certainly full canvass (it passes the pinch tests easily!), and is both fully lined and double vented. This really is a beautiful jacket, and if I could have it tailored to fit me, I would.

For those unfamiliar with with the Belgian house of Bouvy, information can be found here:

https://www.bouvy.be/en/accueil.htm

Despite how lovely this is, I'm asking *$32 or offer, shipped in CONUS*. I'm also open to International inquiries, with shipping at cost.

This is tagged a 44 (EU 54), and runs true; see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.75 (+1.5)
Length: 31 3/8
Shoulder: 20.5

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets052.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets053.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets054.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets055.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets058.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets056.jpg/

*3) Lovely cashmere navy blazer*

This is a lovely, all-cashmere blazer in classic navy in Very Good/Excellent condition. This is lovely thick cashmere, with lovely heavy brass buttons. It's fully lined (the lining has pictures of vintage cars on it), and has a single vent. It passes the pinch test for canvassing!

*Asking $45, or offer*

No size tag, but seems to be around the 42/44 R range; see measurements:

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/raretweed002.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/raretweed003.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/raretweed005.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/raretweed004.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/raretweed006.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/raretweed008.jpg/

*3) 3/2 sack in linen/cotton--The Philosophy of Clothes!*

This is a lovely 3/2 sack in light Virginia tobacco colour. It's half-lined, and has a lovely hook vent as well as two-button cuffs. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a linen/cotton mix--a lovely summer jacket! The interior label on one side needs to be restitched, it's missing one cuff button, and it underwent an unsympathetic pressing at some point--but these are easy fixes. (The press could be fixed by steaming, and then dry-cleaning.) Given these, however, I'm asking

*just $28*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/raretweed021.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/raretweed022.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/raretweed024.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/raretweed023.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/raretweed025.jpg/


----------



## LeicaLad

I have stared at these since the first post. Very nice AND my size.

Unfortunately, I have utterly and overly blown my budget with not one, but TWO!, vintage bicycles. If I buy even one more thing, my wife will have my head!

But these sure are pretty!

sigh...



swb120 said:


> With the birth of our fourth son, I need to clear space in our house, and unfortunately, must start with my closet. Here are several pairs of shoes which I purchased, but which have received little/no wear or use. I hope these can find a good home with an AAAC'er! *Final price drop before ebay!*
> 
> 1) Alden NFB Handsewn Vamp split-toe, calfskin, Aberdeen last, model # 961, size 10E. I bought these, thinking that my 10D feet would need a 10E in the Aberdeen last, but try though I might, they are just a little too wide. Uppers in excellent condition; soles have lots of life remaining, and insoles show some wear. I hate to part with these, as the Alden NFB/NST are their best-looking dress shoe (imho). Retails for $462 on shoe mart.
> 
> Asking $170>$160>*$150 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4859yz.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img4860z.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img4861j.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4856l.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img4857q.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img4858m.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

Entire set C of ties above have been claimed pending payment.


----------



## frosejr

+1 to GentlemanGeorge for a great price and awesome service on these Bills Khakis. -1 to my body for not fitting into them right. I will send them on to another good home for GenGeorge's prices.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *NWT Bills Khakis M1 and M1S, 46*
> 
> Shorts and unhemmed pants.
> 
> M1, $40 shipped.
> M1S, $30 shipped.
> Both $65 shipped.


----------



## closerlook

would anyone be interested in a j press deco-bloom print tie?

pm with interest


----------



## qwerty

*MORE PRICE DROPS.*

*JM Weston 180* *loafers* in dark brown. *Metal toe taps installed by Weston.* Box and bags included. JMW size 9.5D (equates to UK 10.5D, US 11D according to box). Light wear. Never worn barefoot. No flaws or damage. They just don't fit me flat feet correctly. Retail is $625.


[STRIKE]$350 shipped CONUS[/STRIKE]
*PRICE DROP: $300 shipped CONUS*
*PRICE DROP# 2: $270 shipped CONUS*
Please PM me if interested.









































































*Tod's* "Thames" loafers in "cuoio" (chestnut). *Tods size 10.5D, equates to 11D or 11.5D US*. Very very light wear. Never worn barefoot. Box and bag included. Retail: $425. Great for summer.

$300 shipped CONUS
*Price drop: $250 shipped CONUS*
*Price drop #2: $220 shipped CONUS*









































































*Bergdorf Goodman* house label shirt in *Thomas Mason* white herringbone fabric. *Made in Italy.* Fantastic hand. Like new. Mother of pearl buttons, single button barrel cuff. *"Tailored Fit", size 15.5 neck (39cm) and fits 33" or 34" arms.* Fit-wise this is slimmer than a Brooks Brothers Slim Fit shirt. Happy to provide measurements. Retail is over $200.

$70 shipped CONUS.
Price drop: $60 shipped CONUS.
*Price drop #2: $50 shipped CONUS.*































































*Thomas Pink Black Label *twill pink hairline stripe shirt. *Made in Ireland* -- from when Pink made quality stuff. Very soft hand. Like new. Fit is standard, not slim. 2-button barrel cuff. Happy to provide measurements. Retail $140+. For comparison's sake, I own several Harvie & Hudson shirts and this shirt is far better quality in make and fabric. Just don't like wearing pink (color) shirts.
Contrast houndstooth "tipping" on underside of cuffs. *Size is 15.5-33*.

$50 shipped CONUS.
Price drop: $40 shipped CONUS.
*Price drop #2: $40 shipped CONUS.*





































*Old stock J.Crew* blue oxford cloth pants. Tagged size 32x32. Plain front with slanted pockets, uncuffed. Reminds me of J.Press pants. Happy to provide measurements upon request. Pardon the poor photography on these. Please PM.

*$25 shipped CONUS*


























Please PM if interested. Thank you for looking.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*In search of white tie components*

A good friend of mine has asked me to serve as a groomsman in his October wedding, and he's requesting that each of us supply his own white tie rig. In these parts, a full ensemble costs about $150 to rent, so I may seek to piece one together for less than that (plus, I thought it'd be fun to try).

So, does anyone have any white tie components collecting dust somewhere that you'd like to be rid of? I'd set my total budget at about $200. I could fill in some gaps from my current formal wear, if necessary. I've checked ebay and other places to no avail, but I'll certainly keep trying. I wear a 40-41 jacket, 34x30/31 pants, 15.5/34 shirt.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad/Ivy ties! Harris Yarn (really) Scottish tartans, emblematics, regimentals, vintage Brooks Bros. madras!*

My tie cull continues!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; please add $1 for Canada, and $2 for Europe. *

As always, offers are very welcome!

*Please PM with interest!*

*NB: All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

*Group A: Tartans*

All ties are *$12*; all are wool, and Made in Scotland.

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats005.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats005.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats007.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats008.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats009.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) McQueen tartan. 
2) Campbell Old tartan
3) Murray of Atholl tartan
4) MacLachlan tartan

*Group B: Regimentals and Clubs*

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats010.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats011.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) 60/40 wool/silk; *$12*
2) Brooks #1 stripe. *Claimed!*
3) Cricket club tie; poly. *$6*

*Group C: Emblematics and Harris*

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats012.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats015.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats014.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats016.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats017.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Pheasants; made for the Bermuda Sports Shop. No fabric content; likely poly/silk. *$8*
2) Brooks Brothers Makers; dogs. Silk. *$12; pending*
3) Harris by Lochcarron! A serious rarity--how often have you seen a Harris tie?! *$18 or offer.*

*Group D: Tartans and Madras*

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats019.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats024.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats020.jpg/

All the tartans are wool, and Made in Scotland. All are *$12*, unless otherwise noted.

1) MacMillan tartan. 
2) Murray tartan. Some wear in knot area. *$10*
3) New England tartan. 
4) Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers Madras. This has a small mark like a faint tea stain in the knot area, but this might not be visible depending on how you tie your tie; in any case, it blends with the madras! But, it's there, so this is just *$5*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Allen Edmonds Grayson, 13A*

Maybe a dozen wearings on these, looks like the guy ditched them as soon as they were ready for a little cream polish. The uppers are in great shape with a few light scuffs that will easily buff out.

$65 shipped conus.









































*Brooks Brothers must-iron White OCBDs, 17-35*

In great shape, just back from the cleaners.

*One remaining, $24* shipped conus.


----------



## ccl127

*Boots for Sale - Alden and Blundstone*

Gentlemen,

I have a nice pair of Alden Indy 405 boots for sale in a size 11 1/2 B/D. I've had them for a little over a year and they are in great shape, just not getting much use. Asking $250 shipped.

Also I have a pair of Blundstone 510 boots (black), which are like new. Asking $75 shipped.

I will accept paypal.

PM me for pics (still figuring out how to post them on the site). Thanks for your interest!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops.

*Orvis Patchwork Shirt, M*

Excellent shape. Made in India.
Probably fits more like a large.

Measures:
25" ptp
20.5" shoulders
25" sleeve
16" collar

$20 shipped. >>now $18









*British Walkers Longwings, 10 B*

Great condition and quality. The uppers just need a good brushing and a polish, I suppose, but there is only one tiny scratch on the left toe--it's not noticeable but a buff and polish will take care of it altogether. There is a little wear to the heel edge but won't need replacing for a while. Oh, and they have the original flat laces.

(I should add, if the stamp indicating it is not visible from the sole picture, that they are indeed fully leather lined.)

$38 shipped. >>>now $34!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops.

*Woolrich Madras, L(?)*

No tagged size that I could find, but it measures:
25" ptp
17" collar

$20 shipped>>>>now $18. 









*Thos. David of Philadelphia 3/2 sack sportcoat, no tagged size but about a 40-42R*

Single button sleeve, hook vent, natural shoulder, half-lined, good condition--great color. Trad from the trad days of trad's trad. One pulled thread (visible in left side of the picture showing the hook vent).

23.5" ptp
18" shoulder
23" sleeve 
29.5" length

$35 shipped. >>>>now $30!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Price drops, $2 off or make offers.*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Another repost on these vintage Gants: (those who remember the original post will notice the colors didn't come out as well in these pictures.)
> 
> Please make offers for multiples.
> 
> *Indian Village Cottons Madras, large 16*
> 
> Robust cloth, 3- button collar, beautiful colors, pattern, and texture. Missing middle button.
> 
> 23.5" ptp tapering to 22"
> 
> $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batiste Oxford, L 16*
> 
> Lovely cloth, 3-button collar.
> 
> 23" ptp tapering to 21.5"
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tapered Body" The Hugger, ML*
> 
> This is in a plain weave of what appears to be handspun, 3-button collar. A few marks that should come out in the wash.
> 
> 22.5" ptp tapering to 21"
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(No Label) Seersucker Popover, L 16-16.5*
> 
> 3-button collar. Hanger rust marks inside collar and a couple on left shoulder.
> 
> 24" ptp.
> 
> $18 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The BB seersucker is reserved until I hear back.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> These are reposts, I couldn't find the old one.
> 
> *Orvis 80% cotton 20% wool Tattersall, L*
> *Sold, pp! Thanks.*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Seersucker Half-sleeve, XL*
> 
> 27" ptp
> 21"shoulders
> 
> *$18 shipped.*


----------



## swb120

Baracuta trenchcoat, tagged size 40S (but check measurements). Traditional trenchcoat tan color. This Baracuta is a classic trench, in beautiful condition with slight wear around the collar (which may come out with cleaning, and is only noticable upon close inspection). Raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, D-rings, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), heavy twill cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape. Easily the equal, quality-wise, of my older Burberry and Aquascutum. Zip-in liner is missing.

Asking *$85 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements (while buttoned):
Chest: 23"
Waist: 24"
Length: 46"
Sleeves: approx. 33 (+1.5-2 to let out) (raglan sleeves are difficult to measure)

Photos:

[with flash]
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img5017u.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img5018x.jpg/ https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img5020i.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img5021nr.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img5023y.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/img5024q.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5025o.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5026.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img5027w.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img5028g.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5029f.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5030.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img5031.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orvis casual shoes, size 9.5D, with combination heel. Haven't encountered ones like these before, and I love them. Unfortunately, they don't fit. Coupla minor scuffs that I'm sure could be buffed out, but I wouldn't do it. The patina is part of the charm. $25 CONUS. Elsewhere, inquire. Trades always considered, and if you have these in 8.5D, I'll swap the shoes and throw in some cash.


----------



## dwebber18

dwebber18 said:


> I've got a Brooks Brothers fedora to offer today. Its a light olive color with a tan ribbon labeled 100% Fur Felt made in Italy. Its sized a 7 1/4 and I believe that to be pretty correct. Its in really good quality and also comes with the original Brooks Brothers box, and the original plastic wrapper. It has a 2" brim, I really like this hat its just a little too tight for me unfortunately. I'm hoping to get just $50 shipped. The only problem is 1 spot on the crown and 2 on the brim, that can't be seen when worn. The spot on the crow will probably come out with some careful cleaning. Here's the pics hope you all like it


 Lets do a price drop to $40 shipped before it goes to ebay. **The hat is SOLD**


----------



## mcarthur

dwebber18 said:


> Lets do a price drop to $40 shipped before it goes to ebay.


it is a good hat. if it was my size i would have claimed it. somebody needs to buy it


----------



## dwebber18

mcarthur said:


> it is a good hat. if it was my size i would have claimed it. somebody needs to buy it


 Yeah I really like it, and I love that it has the box, but its a little small for me. I could wear it, but I don't think it would get the amount of wear it deserves.


----------



## brantley11

I am in need of a BB or PRL Blue University Stripe OCBD size L, M (If from the early nineties.), or 16 35. PM me if you have one available.


----------



## a4audi08

Hi everyone - hope all is well. Would like $50 SHIPPED CONUS

Here is a beautiful Huntingtion 3/2 sack, flannel in a gray herringbone. Jacket is half lines. Pants are flat front, uncuffed. Beautiful condition. 

I had some issues with flash on the suit. THe second pic is the truest representation of the color. It is a pure gray, not charcoal. There are more pics - LINKS at bottom of post.

Chest: 42.5''
Sleeves: 25'' + 2'' underneath
Shoulders: 18''
Length: 33'' from top of neck.

Pants: 
Waist: 36'' + 4'' extra material
Inseam: 29'' + 3''


















More pics
https://i30.tinypic.com/344ujon.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/64qzxt.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates below!*



TweedyDon said:


> My tie cull continues!
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS; please add $1 for Canada, and $2 for Europe. *
> 
> As always, offers are very welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *NB: All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> *Group A: Tartans*
> 
> All ties are *$12*; all are wool, and Made in Scotland.
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats005.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats005.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats007.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats008.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats009.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) McQueen tartan.
> 2) Campbell Old tartan Claimed
> 3) Murray of Atholl tartan Claimed
> 4) MacLachlan tartan Claimed
> 
> *Group B: Regimentals and Clubs*
> 
> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats010.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats011.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) 60/40 wool/silk; *Claimed*
> 2) Brooks #1 stripe. *Claimed!*
> 3) Cricket club tie; poly. *$6*
> 
> *Group C: Emblematics and Harris*
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats012.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats015.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats014.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats016.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats017.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Pheasants; made for the Bermuda Sports Shop. No fabric content; likely poly/silk. *$8*
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers; dogs. Silk. *Claimed*
> 3) Harris by Lochcarron! A serious rarity--how often have you seen a Harris tie?! *$18 or offer.*
> 
> *Group D: Tartans and Madras*
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats019.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats024.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats020.jpg/
> 
> All the tartans are wool, and Made in Scotland. All are *$12*, unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 1) MacMillan tartan.
> 2) Murray tartan. Some wear in knot area. *$10*
> 3) New England tartan. Claimed
> 4) Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers Madras. This has a small mark like a faint tea stain in the knot area, but this might not be visible depending on how you tie your tie; in any case, it blends with the madras! But, it's there, so this is just *Claimed*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills Khakis M2, 38

Poplin (top) and standard*

Excellent shape, just wrinkled. 
Measures:
38" waist
40.5" outseam
30" inseam (1.5" cuffs)

$28 each, or $45 for both shipped conus.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks to whoever bought TweedyDon's tartan ties. Those things were tempting me badly and I was afraid I was going to splurge.


----------



## CMDC

Several things that just don't fit me right or that just don't get enough wear.

JPress 3/2 sack houndstooth tweed. The tweed is various shades of olive.

Shoulder 17
Sleeve 25.5
Length 30.5 from bottom of collar
Chest 41

$35 conus




























This is an interesting Orvis number. Kind of has an outdoorsy, shooting grouse kind of feel. 3/2 sack. The tweed is a sage and brown mix. Suede elbow patches. Tagged 40R

Shoulder 18
Sleeve 25
Length 30.5 from bottom of collar
Chest 41

$35 conus




























Finally, Brooks Brothers wash and wear charcoal 3/2 sack jacket.

Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Length 30.5 from bottom of collar
Chest 46

$20 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

The (allegedly) elusive two-button sack, this one made-in-USA by Lands End, with patch pockets. All cotton, tan/khaki, fully lined, like new, with no blemishes, tears, frays or marks of any kind. Tagged 44R, but see measurements--it seems a tad snug for a 44. $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire--we can work something out. Trades and offers considered, as always.

P2P: 22.5
Shldr: 20.25
Length (BOC): 30.5
Sleeve: 25


----------



## Georgia

Quite a bit for sale - some old, some new. Prices are shipped CONUS. Please PM if you are interested in anything.

1. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Linen Blazer (BrooksLinen).* Almost perfect condition. I nice yellow color - not too bright. Labeled a 45M/L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20", Sleeve: 24.5" (+1.5"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 23".
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/028xs.jpg/
Details:
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/029tk.jpg/https://img33.imageshack.us/i/030nnz.jpg/

2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Sack Blazer (Brooksease).* Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Missing the 'rolled' button, but it isn't visible. Labeled a 44L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20", Sleeve: 26.5" (+2"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 23.75".
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/034et.jpg/
Details:
https://img682.imageshack.us/i/008sd.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/009ha.jpg/

3. *Luciano Barbera 80/20 wool/cashmere Blazer.* Perfect condition. Three button front. Labeled a 56/6/L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 21:, Sleeve: 26" (+1.5"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 24".
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/005jts.jpg/
Details:
https://img810.imageshack.us/i/006ag.jpg/https://img293.imageshack.us/i/007yb.jpg/

4. *Incotex 'Chino Lino' Pants. * Excellent condition. Flat front, no cuff. A very nice tan color. Hand Measurements: Waist: 36" (+1"), Rise: 11.75", Inseam: 33.5" (+2").
*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/026eb.jpg/
Details:
https://img62.imageshack.us/i/025sk.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/027i.jpg/

5.* Polo by Ralph Lauren Embroidered Shorts.* Perfect condition. Navy blue with embroidered yacht club flags. Labeled a size 32; hand measurements: 34" waist, 10" inseam.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img829.imageshack.us/i/017g.jpg/
Details:
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/019ac.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/018zqa.jpg/

6. *J. Crew Embroidered Shorts.* Perfect condition. Green with embroidered golf clubs. Labeled a size 35; hand measurements: 36" waist, 9" inseam.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/013to.jpg/
Details:
https://img814.imageshack.us/i/015l.jpg/

7. *Bearle Patch Madras Shorts.* Perfect condition. Flat front. 100% lined. Labeled a 34R; hand measured a 34.5" waist, 9" inseam.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img444.imageshack.us/i/017ts.jpg/
Details:
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/018we.jpg/

8. *Bearle Madras Shorts. * Perfect condition. Pleated. 100% lined. No size label; hand measurements; 36" waist, 9" inseam.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/014jy.jpg/
Details:
https://img339.imageshack.us/i/016cai.jpg/

9. *Brooks Brothers Silk Braces.* Excellent condition. Size L.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img808.imageshack.us/i/011w.jpg/
Details:
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/012dc.jpg/

10.* Multiple Surcingle Belts. * All are in great condition. 
*Asking $12 each shipped CONUS, or if you'd like a lot, let me know and I'll cut you a deal.*
https://img245.imageshack.us/i/020swb.jpg/
Details (L-R):
a. Tagless Burgundy/gray/navy - size 36
b. Dooney & Burke hunter green/navy - size 34
c. Dooney & Burke navy/gold - size 34
d. Dooney & Burke red - size 34
e. Dooney & Burke kelly green - size 34
f. Jos. A. Bank tan - size 34
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/022pp.jpg/https://img14.imageshack.us/i/023cd.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/024md.jpg/

11. *Banana Republic Extra Fine Merino Wool Argyle Sweater.* Brand new with tags. Size L.
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/022rjp.jpg/
Details:
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/023cz.jpg/

11. *Gant Rugger Dress Shirt.* Excellent condition. Blue oxford cloth lining on the collar and inside the cuffs. Flap pocket. 100% cotton. Labeled a size L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 18.5", Sleeve: 26.5", BOC-bottom: 30", Pits: 22".
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/024kh.jpg/
Details:
https://img130.imageshack.us/i/025nb.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/026pw.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/027zqx.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## swb120

Wow...great stuff, Georgia! Good thing I'm not a 32-34" waist, or I would be buying most of the things you have posted.


----------



## hookem12387

Will those surcingles fit a 32 waist?


----------



## Georgia

hookem12387 said:


> Will those surcingles fit a 32 waist?


The rule of thumb is to buy belts 2" larger than your pants waist size.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Wow! I wish those Berle patch madras shorts were at least close to being my size. Just what I'm looking for.

BTW, I've got a gorgeous pair of Brooks Brothers Dirty Bucks in size 10.5 D that I'll be posting as soon as I get some pictures taken, near mint condition.


----------



## hookem12387

Georgia said:


> The rule of thumb is to buy belts 2" larger than your pants waist size.


Bad news for my wallet...


----------



## tonylumpkin

Brooks Brothers "Dirty Bucks" in size 10.5 D. They measure 12 7/16" by 4 5/16". I believe these are the current offering on the website. These have been worn only a couple of times and the soles, heels and uppers are 95%+. They are Goodyear welted with all leather linings and leather insoles. There are no foot impressions in the insole. Really a trad staple. Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL "DIRTY BUCK" PICTURES AT THE LINK BELOW*
https://yfrog.com/mhbbbucks5jx
https://img201.imageshack.us/i/bbbucks.jpg/
https://img168.imageshack.us/i/bbbucks1.jpg/
*ADDITIONAL PICTURES AT THE LINK BELOW*
https://yfrog.com/mhbbbucks5jx


----------



## swb120

Those are great bucks, tonyl! Could you please post measurements? I want to see if they might work for my 10D feet.


----------



## swb120

*Price drop! $65 shipped or best offer!*



swb120 said:


> Baracuta trenchcoat, tagged size 40S (but check measurements). Traditional trenchcoat tan color. This Baracuta is a classic trench, in beautiful condition with slight wear around the collar (which may come out with cleaning, and is only noticable upon close inspection). Raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, D-rings, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), heavy twill cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape. Easily the equal, quality-wise, of my older Burberry and Aquascutum. Zip-in liner is missing.
> 
> Asking *$85 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).
> 
> Measurements (while buttoned):
> Chest: 23"
> Waist: 24"
> Length: 46"
> Sleeves: approx. 33 (+1.5-2 to let out) (raglan sleeves are difficult to measure)
> 
> Photos:
> 
> [with flash]
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img5017u.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img5018x.jpg/ https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img5020i.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img5021nr.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img5023y.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/img5024q.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5025o.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5026.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img5027w.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img5028g.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5029f.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5030.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img5031.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

JCrew argyle socks from today's trip to the local JCrew outlet.

*$9.50 CONUS / pr.*

I have multiple pairs in this color scheme. Yellow was sold out.

Tag:


















And here's an "action" shot a la TweedyDon's Lucretius:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Forthcoming! NOS Barbour, Filson, BB Golden Fleece, Langrock, Harris Tweed,Paul Stuart, and more!*

Various things are keeping me from listing items this weekend, but I've been doing a fairly serious culling of my wardrobe, and will be listing some especially appealing items next week.

These include an UNWORN Barbour Northumbria (the heavyweight version of the Border) in classic green in size 42; this is the OLDER version of this jacket, and so has no logo, and the classic dark green tartan lining. Naturally, it's in immaculate condition; I also have a (now discontinued) stud-in Warm Pile Lining also in size 42--although this isn't unused!

I also have a lovely Harris Tweed coat with a quilted interior (c.42L), a canvassed 40L Langrock topcoat (with a small hole under one pocket, so will be very cheap) , a Harris Tweed overcoat, c. 38-40L, a Filson shelter cloth cruiser jacket, another BB GF three-patch pocket blazer (42L, I believe), and a beautiful gun-club check canvassed tweed from Paul Stuart.

And I have several sweaters (shetlands, Harrods cableknit, and a lovely thick zipper cardigan with a hunt theme),as well as some more tartan ties and some regimentals, including Ben Silver.

I also have a Schott Perfecto biker jacket (labelled 44, so fits a 42), although this won't be appearing here--that would stretch the bounds of trad.too far! 

And, finally, a Dress Gordon kilt in size 34/36; a real one, from Scotland!

*And, yes, there are other trad. goodies too--this was just a small foreshadowing of The Great Closet Cull!*

*Please Pm with any initial interest!*


----------



## Pugin

Gents,

Please PM me if you have available any of the following:

Old 15/15.5-33 Brooks ocbds (or other old Brooks shirts!) that have the six-button placket and, in the case of the ocbds, unlined collar

Sz. 38 sportcoats and blazers from the following:
Chipp
Langrock
Norman Hilton

Bleeding madras sportshirts that would fit a smaller frame.

American made dirty bucks in a size 8
Unlined shell cordovan loafers size 8


Many thanks!


----------



## hookem12387

To follow up the "looking for"

16-35 OCBDs, slim fit if modern Brooks or Lands End, would be greatly, greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Hello,
I have a few pairs of chinos that no linger fit me, first up is a brand new pair of Bill's in poplin khaki color, 42x30. $25. Next up I have 3 pair of Ralph Lauren Polo chinos 42x30, worn a few times but in awesome condition. $25 for all three pair. All Khaki in color. Please pm me with interest. 

Regards;

PGP


----------



## Pugin

*NOS Enro "Shave 'n' Snack" Robe*

I have on offer a NOS Enro cotton robe made for Stix Baer Fuller. It is to be used "For Shaving Sleeping Snacking." Or late-night reading of AAAC! The wonderful pattern and light cotton suggest many possibilities. Comes in original packaging.
*
**44" from top of collar to bottom hem
20" shoulders
15 3/4" sleeves*

Reinforcement around collar and nice casual styling throughout. See fourth pic for fit and styling.
* 
*



































*

Asking $65* 
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Just realized I still have these in the closet.

EDIT: I checked and the old hemline would show if the Bills were lowered.



Cardinals5 said:


> Emerson-Graham (pretty good traditional maker) 3/2 subtlely darted madras jacket. As madras jackets go this one is fairly tame. Single, straight vent, 4 buttons on sleeve, fully lined.
> 
> Condition: excellent, I don't think it was worn very much.
> 
> No tagged size, but something like a 38/39R/S
> Chest: 41 3/4"
> Waist: 39 1/2"
> Shoulders: 17"
> Sleeves: 24"
> BOC: 29 3/4"
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/qwef001.jpg/
> 
> Bills Originals, M1, flat front, cement color.
> 
> Condition: very good, a small mark on right thigh (pictured). The mark will probably come out with laundering, but if not it's not very obvious.
> 
> Tagged size: 40
> Waist: 41 3/4"
> Outseam: 43
> Inseam: 30" +3" to let down
> Rise: 14.25 (I assume the rise is longer than typical for Bills because of the larger waist size)
> No cuffs
> 
> Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img237.imageshack.us/i/qwef004.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops! From *$20 to $30, shipped*--_*including *_the canvassed cashmere and canvassed Bouvy! 

*Please PM with interest!*

All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*1) Harris Tweed basketweave*

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/tradleyjacketshalfnorfo.jpg/
Claimed--thank you!

*2) Bouvy Loro Piana blazer*

This is a GORGEOUS blazer in rich forest green, made in Italy for Bouvy of Belgium from Loro Piana fabric. It is beautifully cut, almost certainly full canvass (it passes the pinch tests easily!), and is both fully lined and double vented. This really is a beautiful jacket, and if I could have it tailored to fit me, I would.

For those unfamiliar with with the Belgian house of Bouvy, information can be found here:
https://www.bouvy.be/en/accueil.htm

Despite how lovely this is, I'm asking *$30 or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

This is tagged a 44 (EU 54), and runs true; see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.75 (+1.5)
Length: 31 3/8
Shoulder: 20.5

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets052.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets053.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets054.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets055.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets058.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets056.jpg/

*3) Lovely cashmere navy blazer*

Claimed--thank you!

*4) 3/2 sack in linen/cotton--The Philosophy of Clothes!*

This is a lovely 3/2 sack in light Virginia tobacco colour. It's half-lined, and has a lovely hook vent as well as two-button cuffs. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a linen/cotton mix--a lovely summer jacket! The interior label on one side needs to be restitched, it's missing one cuff button, and it underwent an unsympathetic pressing at some point--but these are easy fixes. (The press could be fixed by steaming, and then dry-cleaning.) Given these, however, I'm asking

*just $20*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/raretweed021.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/raretweed022.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/raretweed024.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/raretweed023.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/raretweed025.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pugin said:


> I have on offer a NOS Enro cotton robe made for Stix Baer Fuller. It is to be used "For Shaving Sleeping Snacking." Or late-night reading of AAAC! The wonderful pattern and light cotton suggest many possibilities. Comes in original packaging.


That is seriously awesome looking, but Mrs. 32 would kill me.


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on the remaining items:

2. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Sack Blazer (Brooksease).* Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Missing the 'rolled' button, but it isn't visible. Labeled a 44L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20", Sleeve: 26.5" (+2"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 23.75".
*Asking $30 => $25 shipped CONUS*
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/034et.jpg/
Details:
https://img682.imageshack.us/i/008sd.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/009ha.jpg/

3. *Luciano Barbera 80/20 wool/cashmere Blazer.* Perfect condition. Three button front. Labeled a 56/6/L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 21:, Sleeve: 26" (+1.5"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 24".
*Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/005jts.jpg/
Details:
https://img810.imageshack.us/i/006ag.jpg/https://img293.imageshack.us/i/007yb.jpg/

5.* Polo by Ralph Lauren Embroidered Shorts.* Perfect condition. Navy blue with embroidered yacht club flags. Labeled a size 32; hand measurements: 34" waist, 10" inseam.
*Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
https://img829.imageshack.us/i/017g.jpg/
Details:
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/019ac.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/018zqa.jpg/

6. *J. Crew Embroidered Shorts.* Perfect condition. Green with embroidered golf clubs. Labeled a size 35; hand measurements: 36" waist, 9" inseam.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/013to.jpg/
Details:
https://img814.imageshack.us/i/015l.jpg/

8. *Bearle Madras Shorts. * Perfect condition. Pleated. 100% lined. No size label; hand measurements; 36" waist, 9" inseam.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/014jy.jpg/
Details:
https://img339.imageshack.us/i/016cai.jpg/

9. *Brooks Brothers Silk Braces.* Excellent condition. Size L.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
https://img808.imageshack.us/i/011w.jpg/
Details:
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/012dc.jpg/

10.* Multiple Surcingle Belts. * All are in great condition. 
*Asking $12 each shipped CONUS, or if you'd like a lot, let me know and I'll cut you a deal.*
https://img245.imageshack.us/i/020swb.jpg/
Details (L-R):
a. Tagless Burgundy/gray/navy - size 36
b. Dooney & Burke hunter green/navy - size 34
c. Dooney & Burke navy/gold - size 34
d. Dooney & Burke red - size 34
e. Dooney & Burke kelly green - size 34
f. Jos. A. Bank tan - size 34
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/022pp.jpg/https://img14.imageshack.us/i/023cd.jpg/https://img256.imageshack.us/i/024md.jpg/

11. *Banana Republic Extra Fine Merino Wool Argyle Sweater.* Brand new with tags. Size L.
*Asking $15 => $10 shipped CONUS*
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/022rjp.jpg/
Details:
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/023cz.jpg/


----------



## phippstx

Georgia, I sent you a PM about the belts and never heard back. I'm interested in all of the size 34s.


----------



## gentleman_shop

Hi Georgia,
sent you an OM regarding the burgundy belt.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

NWT J. Crew Nantucket Red-style chinos.
32x32, regular fit
new with tags from summer 2005
not at all broken in or distressed
lightweight, much lighter than a pair of Murray's Reds
$25 shipped/offer

Land End redish-pink Khakis
color is a cross between a faded red and pink
32x 34 (inseam measures at 33.5 after washing), 1.5" cuffs
great near-new condition, flat front
$15 shipped/offer

Vintage Short Sleeved Brooks Brothers shirt
size 15.5, red candy striped, thin pinpoint(?) cloth, button down collar.
$15 shipped conus/offer

Ben Silver polo shirt
size large
$15 shipped conus/offer

Florsheim Longwings
11D
Typical ebay used shoe condition: dusty, heels/soles have some life left, insoles are good, new laces needed. 
I purchased these hoping they were shell, they aren't.

These are not shell, they may even be corrected grain (I have no idea how to tell corrected grain from regular calf).
$35 shipped conus/offer

Alden Black Pebble Grain Longwings.
Older model in great, almost new, condition.
One huge problem, these are on the foot balance last so they're about as elegant as a Doc Martin.
Good deal if you don't mind a clunky, chunky longwing (
size 8 1/2 D/EE (on the footbalance last, so they might work for an 8D I think)
$40 shipped conus/offer

Brand New LL Bean Penny Loafers 
11D

I bought these from an ebay seller who sold stuff from LL Bean's clearance center. 
The right shoe has a tear at the stitching, I didn't notice this until after beyond the seller's allowed time for returns.

I think the hole might be repairable with a patch inside the toe.
I've since bought and identical pair.
Leather sole with rubber heel and rubber topy-type thing applied.
nice, brown color and matte finish (unlike candy apple red weejuns)
$25 shipped conus/offer


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A couple more pictures of the Graysons in the sunlight. They are really in great shape, as I hope you can see. 


















GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Allen Edmonds Grayson, 13A*
> 
> Maybe a dozen wearings on these, looks like the guy ditched them as soon as they were ready for a little cream polish. The uppers are in great shape with a few light scuffs that will easily buff out.
> 
> $65 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers must-iron White OCBDs, 17-35*
> 
> In great shape, just back from the cleaners.
> 
> *One remaining, $24* shipped conus.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drops.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Orvis Patchwork Shirt, M*
> 
> Excellent shape. Made in India.
> Probably fits more like a large.
> 
> Measures:
> 25" ptp
> 20.5" shoulders
> 25" sleeve
> 16" collar
> 
> $20 shipped. *>>>$16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *British Walkers Longwings, 10 B*
> 
> Great condition and quality. The uppers just need a good brushing and a polish, I suppose, but there is only one tiny scratch on the left toe--it's not noticeable but a buff and polish will take care of it altogether. There is a little wear to the heel edge but won't need replacing for a while. Oh, and they have the original flat laces and are fully leather lined.
> 
> $38 shipped. *>>>$32!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Great belts cheap. Offer for even cheaper.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Consolidated belt post.
> 
> L to R
> 
> *Coach natural linen surcingle, 30.~~~~~> Sold.*
> 
> *Suede nubuck belt, 36*>>>$16.
> 
> *Coach navy surcingle, 38*>>>$16.
> 
> *Handcrafted in USA black leather belt, 38*>>>$16
> 
> *Trafalgar black wool surcingle, 38*>>>$12.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Repost.

*Orvis 80% cotton 20% wool Tattersall, L
~~~~~~>Sold.*

*Brooks Brothers Seersucker Half-sleeve, XL*

27" ptp
21"shoulders

*$18 shipped.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Offer if you like these.

*Woolrich Madras, L(?)*

No tagged size that I could find, but it measures:
25" ptp
17" collar

$20 shipped









*Thos. David of Philadelphia 3/2 sack sportcoat, no tagged size but about a 40-42R*

Single button sleeve, hook vent, natural shoulder, half-lined, good condition--great color. Trad from the trad days of trad's trad. One pulled thread (visible in left side of the picture showing the hook vent).

23.5" ptp
18" shoulder
23" sleeve 
29.5" length

$35 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Taking offers!

*Woolrich Madras, L(?)*

No tagged size that I could find, but it measures:
25" ptp
17" collar

$20 shipped









*Thos. David of Philadelphia 3/2 sack sportcoat, no tagged size but about a 40-42R*

Single button sleeve, hook vent, natural shoulder, half-lined, good condition--great color. Trad from the trad days of trad's trad. One pulled thread (visible in left side of the picture showing the hook vent).

23.5" ptp
18" shoulder
23" sleeve 
29.5" length

$35 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Taking offers!*

After a two-week hiatus, I'm back now with a few nice shirts and more later.

Fresh out of the package, *Lands' End Pink Pinpoint Oxford, 15.5-33*

$25 shipped.










*Gant Uxbridge Twill 80% cotton 20% wool, tagged L*

Flap pocket, three-button collar.

$25 shipped.










Three *Lands' End Hyde Park Oxfords, 16-32*

The middle one in the picture has a small tear in the back; I'll include it with the lot gratis or alone for $10.

$20 apiece, or $35 for the lot.


















*Lands' End Tattersall, 16-32.*

$20 shipped, or $15 with the above LE 16-32s.










*Lands' End Chambray, M 15/15.5*

$20 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Taking offers!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Bills Khakis M2, 38
> 
> Poplin (top) and standard*
> 
> Excellent shape, just wrinkled.
> Measures:
> 38" waist
> 40.5" outseam
> 30" inseam (1.5" cuffs)
> 
> $28 each, or $45 for both shipped conus.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Corbin Corduroy 3/2 sack
wide wale, made in America, center vent
I'd guess a 40 R/L (maybe a 41)
chest: 21 1/2"
shoulders: 18"
sleeve: 26" 
length (bottom collar to hem): 32"
$25 shipped/offer




Some Corbin wool pants I had bought for myself that don't have enough inseam to let out.
I really like Corbin's trousers and look for them whenever I can. They have a nice trady cut, not super baggy, but not 'skinny' either.


Corbin Prime Tropical
tropical wool (100 % wool) , flat front, no cuffs)
34" waist (alterable)
29" inseam, with 1 1/2 inch to gain (2" with an adventurous tailor)
$20 shipped/offers


----------



## dmbfrisb

PRICE DROP $75 Delivered CONUS



dmbfrisb said:


> Purchased 2-3 years ago, however I have never worn it as I feel my complection is too fair to pull off the jacket with confidence. Jacket is absolutely perfect and loses any wrinkles pretty quickly.
> 
> The favorite travel coat of Leigh H. Perkins, Orvis Chairman, who's traveled the globe for decades for business and pleasure. You'll love as much as he does how the hopsack fabric of polyester/wool defies wrinkling, resists stains, and packs well for worry-free travel. Plus, you'll be glad the hopsack's interior sports our exclusive Orvis File System™, which includes button-tab pocket, zippered security pocket, and two lower utility pockets to keep your passport, plane tickets, and maps secure and on hand. Details include lapel buttonhole, full lining, and unique Orvis blazer buttons. Three exterior and four interior pockets. In navy. Polyester/wool. Made in the USA.
> 
> Well reviewed, 28/29 people would recommend this jacket:
> 
> Size: 42R
> Chest measurement 22.25"
> Waist measurement 20.5"
> Shoulder width 19.5"
> Jacket Length 30"
> Sleeve length 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 delivered to CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*The English Shop West Hartford VTG Shawl Collar, Single Button Blazer: (?)*

This is a bit of a saucy trad number: shawl collar, single button, hunter green...but altogether classic and beautifully made. It has a floating canvas, mop buttons, is fully-lined, and is in remarkably good condition. It has two tiny snags, one on the right sleeve and on the lower right front. There is no tag, so pay due attention to the measurements (I don't want to blindly hazard a guess on it giving due attention to style.)

Measurements:
18.5" shoulders
24" sleeves
30" boc length 
23" chest ptp

$40 shipped. 

















































*VTG Sperry Top Siders, 7M*

The real deal. Just like the anniversary reissue but with super sturdy leather and made in the USA. One of the ties is broken and has been put into a knot and the surface has some puckering, but they have seen very little actual wear.

$40 shipped. 

























































*H. H. Brown Boat Shoes, 9N*

These are a repost, and not the most recognized brand, I realize, but they are good quality and, for you, cheap.

$20 shipped. 

























*C. C. Filson Khakis, 40*

Filson.

These have had a nicely done set of minor alterations to narrow the leg, to take up the hem 1.5", and to take in the waist 1". They are in great shape.

(The second picture shows the true color.)

19.5" waist
44" outseam
32" inseam (2"-3" to let)

$30 shipped. 

















*Brand New Corbin Navy Dress Trousers, 44 (let out to 46)*

Plain-front, cuffed. They were altered, but apparently never worn. The waist has been let out to it's maximum, and they've been cuffed to 1.5" with probably nothing to let.

23" waist (from 22")
38.5" outseam
27" inseam

$35 shipped.


----------



## markdc

*FS: Shirt Clearance (Brooks Brothers, Paul Stuart, Thomas Pink, Ralph Lauren)*

*Brooks Brothers 15.5-33 - $25 shipped CONUS*
Traditional Fit, Non-Iron, Light Blue




*Paul Stuart 15.5-32 - $25 shipped CONUS*
Sea Island Cotton, Light Blue



*Thomas Pink 15.5-33 - $30 shipped CONUS*
Superfine Two Fold 170s, Lavender Stripes, French Cuffs




*Ralph Lauren Golf (M) - $20 shipped CONUS*
Tilden Shirt


----------



## swb120

*7/27 Price Drops: NIB Alden & Peal for BB perf cap toes, Alden split-toe: all size 10*

With the birth of our fourth son, I need to clear space in our house, and unfortunately, must start with my closet. Here are several pairs of shoes which I purchased, but which have received little/no wear or use. I hope these can find a good home with an SF'er!

1)* Alden NFB Handsewn Vamp split-toe*, calfskin, Aberdeen last, model # 961, size 10E. I bought these, thinking that my 10D feet would need a 10E in the Aberdeen last, but try though I might, they are just a little too wide. Uppers in excellent condition; soles have lots of life remaining, and insoles show some wear. I hate to part with these, as the Alden NFB/NST are their best-looking dress shoe (imho). Retails for $462 on shoe mart.

*SOLD*

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4859yz.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img4860z.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img4861j.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4856l.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img4857q.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img4858m.jpg/

2. * Peal for Brooks Brothers Perforated Cap toe*, size 10D, calfskin, brown, Goodyear welt construction, channeled soles, made in England. New in box, never worn. Purchased as seconds - only flaw I see is small discoloration near heel (see last photo), which is barely noticable. Retail for $488 at BB.

Asking $200>$190>$180>*$170 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4849s.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img4850.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img4848ex.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img4847q.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img4843t.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img4851v.jpg/

3. *Alden Perforated Straight Tip Bal*, size 10D, calfskin, burgundy, model #905, Hampton last. Brand new, never worn, first quality. Gorgeous deep burgundy color. Retail for $416 on shoemart.

Asking $340>$330>$320>*$310 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4863h.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img4864z.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img4865l.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img4866m.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4867.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img4868n.jpg/


----------



## mjc

^^ Nice cap-toe shoes! Wrong size, though...

- Mike


----------



## Pentheos

*Price drop: $8.00 CONUS / pr.*



Pentheos said:


> JCrew argyle socks from today's trip to the local JCrew outlet.
> 
> *$9.50 CONUS / pr.*
> 
> I have multiple pairs in this color scheme. Yellow was sold out.
> 
> Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an "action" shot a la TweedyDon's Lucretius:


----------



## TommyDawg

32rollandrock said:


> That is seriously awesome looking, but Mrs. 32 would kill me.


 Bingo! I was thinking the same thing. What an odd, strange, but very cool robe...


----------



## hookem12387

I don't remember if I posted this before, I'm searching for a few OCBDs (any color) in 16-35. If they're not older, then slim fit is preferred. Thanks, yall


----------



## closerlook

*J PRESS TIE*

PAYPAL $26.00 CONUS - PM WITH INTEREST


----------



## closerlook

*POLO RALPH LAUREN SILK FLORAL PRINT TIE*

GORGEOUS
NEW WITH TAGS

PRICE DROP FOR THE SAKE OF RATIONALITY > *PAYPAL $14 CONUS *- PM WITH INTEREST


----------



## closerlook

*PAUL STEWART BUTTON DOWN*

BLUE CHECK
LONG SLEEVE - 15 32
PAYPAL $24 CONUS - PM WITH INTEREST


----------



## closerlook

*PAUL STEWART CHECK*

PAUL STEWART SHIRT
15 32
LONG SLEEVE
PAYPAL $24 CONUS - PM WITH INTEREST

SHELL BUTTONS!


----------



## closerlook

*VINEYARD VINES BLUE OCBD*

VINEYARD VINES BLUE OCBD

WORN ONCE
LIKE NEW

SIZE SMALL

PAYPAL $25 CONUS - PM WITH INTEREST


----------



## allan

closerlook said:


> PAYPAL $26.00 CONUS - PM WITH INTEREST


Beautiful tie! I had one that looked very much like this one, and it was my favorite tie for years.

Sadly, the moths got to it. It was wool challis. I would guess that this one is too. I've PM'd to ask.

- Allan


----------



## closerlook

*SOLD*



closerlook said:


> PAYPAL $[edit:] 14.00 CONUS - PM WITH INTEREST


i discovered a fray in this item when measuring it today for another member [pictured below]. this item is sold pending the member's response, but in the meantime I am uploading a picture of the fray [with my limited photographic technology]. it is on the BACK side of the tie, along the edge - therefore not noticeable from the front. never the less, the price is now 14.00 shipped.


----------



## closerlook

*3 Special Made "Brooks Brothers, New York" OCBD*

*note the special button down formation here (tuck-in only chaps!).*
16-34

THERE ARE *THREE* OF THESE IDENTICAL SHIRTS

THEY ARE GORGEOUS

*SOLD*


----------



## closerlook

*FAIR ISLE KNIT WOOL TIE*

FAIR ISLE KNIT WOOL TIE

NO TAG - BUT I SUSPECT JOS BANK
100% WOOL, AS MARKED
MADE IN USA, AS MARKED

*$14 SHIPPED CONUS
*


----------



## closerlook

*POLO RAPLH LAUREN POLARIZED SUNGLASSES/REGULAR GLASSES*

*SOLD*

THESE ARE ACTUALLY REGULAR POLO RAPLH LAUREN TRAD STYLE GLASSES
BUT I HAD THE LENSES REPLACED WITH NON-RX POLARIZED BLACK LENSES

I USED TO GET SMILES ALL THE TIME WHEN I WORE THEM :rolleyes2:

i wore them for a short period. these are a couple of years old.

$45 SHIPED CONUS PAYPAL
PM WITH INTEREST


----------



## swb120

Alden 905s (above) now sold. Peals are still available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Filson Shelter Cloth Packer Coat, size 40*

I love this coat, but I just have so many items of outerwear (including another of these!) that it just doesn't get the use that it deserves. So, it's available here!

This is in Good/Very Good condition. Its oil finish is in great shape throughout, and there are no many stains or tears. There are, however, several small holes and snags, and there are some small professional repairs to the sleeves (all shown). All of its snaps are intact and work perfectly, and there are no tears or rips at the stress points around the (many!) pockets. All in all, this is beautifully broken in!

More information about Filson's Packer coat can be found here:

This really is a great coat, and a steal at just *$65, or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson002.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson010.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson005.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson009.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson006.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson007.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson008.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Langrock topcoat, Harris Tweed coat, LL Bean shirt jacket*

My closet clearing continues! I love all of these coats (well, maybe with the exception of the Bean, which I never wore...!), but I just have so many items of outerwear that these never get the use that they deserve. So, they're all available here--in some cases, *very, very cheaply!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at or below cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers![/

1) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed coat

This is beautiful, and if I just had fewer coats it wouldn't be here! But, I hardly ever used this jacket simply as it was so lovely I was always concerned about marring in it. So, given that it owns me, rather than I own it, it's available here.

This coat has all of the trad./Ivy desiderata--highly unusual in a Harris! It seems to be fully canvassed, has a hook vent, and lapped seams. It also has leather buttons which are attached by leather fastenings (all in great condition), and it's in excellent condition! It's partially lined, and has classic raglan sleeves.

Asking just $49, for a quick sale!

It seems to be around a 38-40R or L, but please see measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve (underarm, along seam, as raglan sleeves): 17 (+2)
Length (BOC): 43 1/2

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats033.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats036.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats037.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats040.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats035.jpg/

2) 40L Langrock topcoat

This is a beautiful Ivy topcoat from one of the quintessential trad. retailers, Langrock's! Langrock no longer exists, so coats like this are becoming increasingly rare....

Like the Harris, above, this has all of the trad./Ivy desiderata, and then some! It's canvassed, half-lined, and a beautiful mid-charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do this coat justice at all. It also has a hook vent and lapped seams, and a lovely lapel roll. The two front pockets are lined in suede, and the one on the right has an interior coin pocket, also.

This coat does have two small flaws, which are reflected in the very low price for this Trad. classic. The interior coin pocket has some wear at the top (shown), and there's a very small hole (from a snag) on the front right by the bottom of the pocket, but this could easily be repaired.

Asking just $35

This is tagged a 40L, and seems to run true to size--please see the measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Length: 43 3/4
Shoulder: 19

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats046.jpg/ https://img804.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats047.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats050.jpg/ https://img802.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats051.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats053.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats054.jpg/

3) XL LL Bean shirt jacket

A decent shirt jacket in excellent condition, perfect for casual wear and errand running in the Fall! Fully lined in plaid, with the same lining underneath the collar.

Made in Canada.

Asking just $25!

Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Length (BOC): 33

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats042.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats044.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats045.jpg/*


----------



## brozek

Before I order a new one, I thought I'd check to see whether anyone has a canvas LL Bean duffle bag they'd be willing to part with. I'm looking for something that'll fit into the overhead bin, so 22"x10"x10" or so. That's about the size of the e and the . They're $45-50 new, so I'd be willing to pay $25-30 for a used one in good condition. Thanks!


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Hello again,
I have been cleaning and found a few items to get rid of.

Daniel Cremieux collection, Nantucket red shorts with navy crabs embroidered on them, new with out tags, size 42, I am asking $15.00.

I also have; Polo Ralph Lauren Golf, Pleated seersucker shorts (navy & white) and a pair in red and white pin cord. Both in great condition .Both are size 42, asking $10 each or both for $15. Please pm me with questions.

Thanks a lot 
PGP


----------



## CMDC

Orvis Jacket Sold.

Price Drops: JPress now $30; BB now $15



CMDC said:


> Several things that just don't fit me right or that just don't get enough wear.
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack houndstooth tweed. The tweed is various shades of olive.
> 
> Shoulder 17
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length 30.5 from bottom of collar
> Chest 41
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting Orvis number. Kind of has an outdoorsy, shooting grouse kind of feel. 3/2 sack. The tweed is a sage and brown mix. Suede elbow patches. Tagged 40R
> 
> Shoulder 18
> Sleeve 25
> Length 30.5 from bottom of collar
> Chest 41
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Brooks Brothers wash and wear charcoal 3/2 sack jacket.
> 
> Shoulder 18
> Sleeve 24.5
> Length 30.5 from bottom of collar
> Chest 46
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## Reptilicus

Allen Edmonds loafers. 8.5 D Super low mileage (8-10 hours), never worn sockless, perfect condition. Final price drop- $40 shipped.
































Note: Bottom picture. That is not a scuff on the heel, it is a lighting reflection.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties and Tartan Scarfs!*

I have some more ties to pass on--and a couple of scarves! As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, *and offers are welcome.*

International inquiries are welcome, too; please add $1 for shipping to Canada, $2 for shipping to Europe, and $3 for shipping to Australia and Asia.

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) TIES*

*Group A: Tartans and Tweed!*

All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. All are wool. And all are just *$12*, unless otherwise noted!

1) Pendleton Blackwatch tartan. Made in the USA.
2) The House of Edgar; made in Scotland.
3) McMillian tartan by Lochcarron; made in Scotland.
4) Murray tartan; some minor wear in knot area. $10
5) Flower of Scotland tartan by Lochcarron; made in Scotland. Claimed
6) Lochcarron; made from Harris Tweed yarn! Scotland. $16

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf001.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf003.jpg/ https://img231.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf004.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf005.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf006.jpg/

*Group B: Emblematics*

1) Hunting dogs and ducks. No fabric listed; probably poly-silk. $9
2) Scottish Lion Rampant, "British Clubs" series for the trad. store Wallach's. No fabric; probably poly-silk. $12 
3) Episcopal church. No fabric content; probably poly-silk. Lovely! $12
4) Pheasants in flight. Made in Italy for the British Sports Shop of Bermuda. Probably poly-silk. $8

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf007.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf008.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf009.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf010.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf011.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf012.jpg/

*Group C: Various*

1) Ben Silver British regimental. A lovely tie! Claimed
2) Brooks Brothers; 75/25 wool/silk. $14
3) Cricket Club tie. Polyester. $6
4) Hathaway. No fabric content; probably poly/silk. $10

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf013.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf014.jpg/

*2) SCOTTISH TARTAN SCARFS*

*A) Lochcarron scarf*

A lovely lambswool scarf; made in Scotland and in excellent condition!

Measures 53" by 12", with an extra 3" fringe at each end.

Asking $22, or offer

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf016.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf015.jpg/


----------



## Pugin

*Enro NOS Trad Robe*

Confuse your wife! Delight your mistress! GTH when you go to bed!

Price drop to *$50*



Pugin said:


> I have on offer a NOS Enro cotton robe made for Stix Baer Fuller. It is to be used "For Shaving Sleeping Snacking." Or late-night reading of AAAC! The wonderful pattern and light cotton suggest many possibilities. Comes in original packaging.
> *
> **44" from top of collar to bottom hem
> 20" shoulders
> 15 3/4" sleeves*
> 
> Reinforcement around collar and nice casual styling throughout. See fourth pic for fit and styling.
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Asking $65*
> *
> Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've got a beautiful Huntington 3/2 sack Madras jacket in size 46L. I don't believe its ever been worn but, even if it has, its in pristine condition. Approximate measurements are: chest 25" sleeves 27", shoulders 20" and length 32.5" BOC. Asking $50 shipped CONUS,
*ADDITIONAL HUNTINGTON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6ehunt464jx

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/hunt46.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ccl127

*Alden Indy Boots and Blundstone 510*

Gentlemen,

For sale I have a couple of pairs of boots, ready for the upcoming fall and winter seasons.

First, I have the classic Alden 405 Indy boot, about 1 year old or so, broken in very nicely. Size 11 1/2 b/d. Asking $250 obo paypaled and shipped.



















Second, I have a pair of like new Australian Blundstone 510 boots. Size 11. Asking $75 obo paypaled and shipped.



















Please PM me if you are interested or have any questions. Thanks for your interest!

CL


----------



## closerlook

*PURPLE LABEL RALPH LAUREN ROUND SUNGLASSES*

THESE ARE BRILLIANT TWO TONE PURPLE LABEL GLASSES

THESE WERE $375 RETAIL. I PAID ABOUT $325 UNDER A YEAR AGO WITH A SMALL SALE THEY HAD. I BIT THE BULLET. BUT NOW I REALIZE THEY ARE JUST ARENT MY STYLE.
here is polo's listing:
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...f=PAD/Division/Men&kw=round&parentPage=search

THESE ARE NEAR MINT CONDITION:
the only thing is that one of the 4 screws that hold the arms in fell out. _This does not affect wear._ the other screw holds the arm in just fine, and no one would ever notice.
Other than that, they are absolutely like new.

AND THEY COME WITH THIS REALLY NICE ITALIAN MADE LEATHER CASE

*PAYPAL $240 CONUS*


----------



## closerlook

*MADE IN SCOTLAND TARTAN TIE*

ALL WOOL TARTAN TIE 
MADE IN SCOTLAND
PERFECT CONDITION

*PRICE DROP >> $12 SHIPPED CONUS PAYPAL
*


----------



## closerlook

*WEMBLY 100% WOOL KNIT TIE*

WEMBLY 100% WOOL KNIT TIE

*PRICE DROP >> PAYPAL 12 DOLLARS SHIPPED CONUS
*


----------



## closerlook

*LANDSEND CHARTER COLLECTION TARTAN TIE*

*PRICE DROP >> PAYPAL 10 DOLLARS SHIPPED CONUS 
*


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> GORGEOUS
> NEW WITH TAGS
> 
> PRICE DROP > *PAYPAL $14 CONUS *- PM WITH INTEREST


* note the price drop*


----------



## closerlook

*price drop!*


closerlook said:


> VINEYARD VINES BLUE OCBD
> 
> WORN ONCE
> LIKE NEW
> 
> SIZE SMALL
> 
> PAYPAL *$16 CONUS* - PM WITH INTEREST


----------



## closerlook

*PRICE DROP *


closerlook said:


> BLUE CHECK
> LONG SLEEVE - 15 32
> PAYPAL $15 CONUS - PM WITH INTEREST


----------



## closerlook

*Price Drop*



closerlook said:


> PAUL STEWART SHIRT
> 15 32
> LONG SLEEVE
> *PAYPAL $15 CONUS *- PM WITH INTEREST
> 
> _*SHELL BUTTONS!
> *_


----------



## closerlook

*POLO RAPLH LAUREN HAND KNIT FAIR ISLE*

*POLO RAPLH LAUREN HAND KNIT FAIR ISLE 
*55% LINEN
37% SILK
8% COTTON

SZ. MEDIUM
I bought this not long ago. 
It has served me well, ready to pass it on.

*$45 PAYPAL SHIPPED CONUS.*


----------



## hookem12387

closerlook said:


> *POLO RAPLH LAUREN HAND KNIT FAIR ISLE
> *55% LINEN
> 37% SILK
> 8% COTTON
> 
> SZ. MEDIUM
> I bought this not long ago.
> It has served me well, ready to pass it on.
> 
> *$45 PAYPAL SHIPPED CONUS.*


 If I had any money left, that would be high on the list. That thing is very cool


----------



## closerlook

*POLO RALPH LAUREN DRIVING MOC*

POLO RALPH LAUREN DRIVING MOC
7.5 > FITS LIKE 8

here is their current equivalent: 
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...f=PAD/Division/Men&kw=shoes&parentPage=search

*$35 SHIPPED PAYPAL
*
worn only about three times

these are awesome, but just a little too big.



















*note, i have these in brown also for 30 [a little less because there is more apparent wear on the sole - but still TONS of life].*


----------



## dmbfrisb

closerlook said:


> THESE ARE BRILLIANT TWO TONE PURPLE LABEL GLASSES
> 
> THESE WERE $375 RETAIL. I PAID ABOUT $325 UNDER A YEAR AGO WITH A SMALL SALE THEY HAD. I BIT THE BULLET. BUT NOW I REALIZE THEY ARE JUST ARENT MY STYLE.
> here is polo's listing:
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...f=PAD/Division/Men&kw=round&parentPage=search
> 
> THESE ARE NEAR MINT CONDITION:
> the only thing is that one of the 4 screws that hold the arms in fell out. _This does not affect wear._ the other screw holds the arm in just fine, and no one would ever notice.
> Other than that, they are absolutely like new.
> 
> AND THEY COME WITH THIS REALLY NICE ITALIAN MADE LEATHER CASE
> 
> *PAYPAL $240 CONUS*


Awesome, some Charles Bronson glasses!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

dmbfrisb said:


> Awesome, some Charles Bronson glasses!


Yes, but are they made of pre-war gold?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pendleton tartan trousers; LOVELY trad. shawl-collar thick knit sweater; sweaters*

I have several more items to pass along; these either never fit me, or else are things I decided were too nice (for me) to wear..... And so they all need to find new homes!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and *offers are welcome*! International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Pendleton wool tartan trousers. *

Paid these with an odd tuxedo jacket (preferably shawl!), and you're set for winter partying!

As far as I know these are unworn; they still have the original basted hems. They seem to be 32 waist by 33.5 inseam--they measure 16" across the waist laid flat, and the inseam is 33.5, with a further 3.5" to work with. The knee width at 13" down in the inseam is 9", seam to seam. There seems to be 3" of material to let out in the waist; so I would suspect 2" could be added here.

This was Made in the USA

*Asking $37, or offer.*

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/

*2) GORGEOUS thick knitted retro. shawl-collar zip cardigan.*

This is simply beautiful, and is only here as I've decided that I'll never wear it, for fear of maring it--idiotic, I know, but such is life...

This is in excellent condition, but has three minor flaws. There's a minor pull on one sleeve, a missed stitch on the other (both shown), and some minor age discolouration inside the lining--I tried to picture this, but it was so faint I failed each time.

The pictures speak for themselves on this--it's lovely, and if you like it, grab it--it's unlikely you'll see one again soon!

*Asking $50**, or offer*

I believe that this would best fit around a 40, but please see measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 folded over; 26/5 unfolded.
Length (BOC): 26 1/4

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/

*3) Size L, LL Bean crew neck sweater*

A decent, durable, sweater, in excellent condition! It's a lovely dark green; the picture by the tag shows the colour best. Made in the USA.

*Asking $22, or offer*

Tagged a L; measures:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25
Length: 25

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/

*4) Irish blue crew neck sweater*

This is a decent, basic blue wool crewneck in Very Good condition. Made in Ireland by Blarney Woollen Mills.

*Asking $20, or offer*.

Tagged a XL, but fits like a L:

Chest: 24
Sleeve (underarm seam to cuff): 17.5
Length (BOC): 25 1/4

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

yikes!


----------



## closerlook

tweedydon,
i tried to write to you but your inbox is clogged with pms - so says the automated response. 

consider your last message to me received and agreed upon.


----------



## TweedyDon

PM box cleared--thanks, closerlook!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely Harris Tweed jacket; Royal Tweed by Cheaney shoes*

Two more items from my closet clearing today! *As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

All prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost--or less! Offers are always welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the USA Lovely heavy Harris Tweed*

This is a beautiful Harris Tweed jacket, with shades of forest green, dark cream, and brown in its basketweave. It's half-lined, has all of its brown buttons (with metal shanks) intact, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition! The colouring of this makes it both unusual and versatile... so if you only own one Harris, this should be it!

*Asking $45, or offer.*

I estimate this at around a 42-44R, but, as always, please see the measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Length: 30 3/8
Shoulder: 19

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/

*2) Royal Tweed by Cheaney, size 10.5*

These are beautiful shoes; they're just a little bit too small for me, as an 11D. As such, I think that the sizing is a US 10.5D. These are in excellent condition, with minor creasing to the uppers; the soles are terrific. (As they were too small for me I wore them very, very sparingly!) They've been kept routinely polished and tree'd.

*Asking $60, or offer*

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/


----------



## Reptilicus

Reptilicus said:


> Allen Edmonds loafers. 8.5 D Super low mileage (8-10 hours), never worn sockless, perfect condition. Final price drop- $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TweedyDon said:


> *2) GORGEOUS thick knitted retro. shawl-collar zip cardigan.*
> 
> This is simply beautiful, and is only here as I've decided that I'll never wear it, for fear of maring it--idiotic, I know, but such is life...
> 
> This is in excellent condition, but has three minor flaws. There's a minor pull on one sleeve, a missed stitch on the other (both shown), and some minor age discolouration inside the lining--I tried to picture this, but it was so faint I failed each time.
> 
> The pictures speak for themselves on this--it's lovely, and if you like it, grab it--it's unlikely you'll see one again soon!
> 
> *Asking $50**, or offer*


Great sweater!

I saw a very similar looking old polo sweater go for something like $200 on ebay!


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Great sweater!
> 
> I saw a very similar looking old polo sweater go for something like $200 on ebay!


Thanks, TBS--clearly, this is wildly underpriced .... which means someone here will get a great bargain!


----------



## jfkemd

BB Makers Brookstweed 3/2 sack 
marked 41R
nice brown herringbone tweed with brown stripes.
pics represent the true color
lapped seams, natural shoulders, patch pockets
good condition 
only remarkable flaws are a couple of ink stains on the lining overlying the inner pocket (seen in one of the pics below). it does not detract from the overall appearance

measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
sleeves: 24--has about 1.5-2 inches to let out
length (BOC): 30
$40 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Size 40 Filson Shelter Cloth Packer Coat*
> 
> I love this coat, but I just have so many items of outerwear (including another of these!) that it just doesn't get the use that it deserves. So, it's available here!
> 
> This is in Good/Very Good condition. Its oil finish is in great shape throughout, and there are no many stains or tears. There are, however, several small holes and snags, and there are some small professional repairs to the sleeves (all shown). All of its snaps are intact and work perfectly, and there are no tears or rips at the stress points around the (many!) pockets. All in all, this is beautifully broken in!
> 
> More information about Filson's Packer coat can be found here:
> 
> This really is a great coat, and a steal at just *NOW JUST $55 or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation!
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson002.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson010.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson005.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson009.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson006.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson007.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson008.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

brookstweed claimed.


----------



## Cardinals5

This is the first in a series of sales postings over the next couple of days. I recently moved into a smaller apartment and need to rid myself of some superfluous stuff - including about 8 pairs of shoes, suits, sport coats, etc. There will also be a liberal sprinkling of recently found items from thrift stores.

Price drops on older stuff



Cardinals5 said:


> Emerson-Graham (pretty good traditional maker) 3/2 subtlely darted madras jacket. As madras jackets go this one is fairly tame. Single, straight vent, 4 buttons on sleeve, fully lined.
> 
> Condition: excellent, I don't think it was worn very much.
> 
> No tagged size, but something like a 37/38R
> Chest: 41 3/4"
> Waist: 39 1/2"
> Shoulders: 17" (accurate measurement)
> Sleeves: 24" +2" to lengthen
> BOC: 29 3/4"
> 
> Price: $25.00<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/qwef001.jpg/
> 
> Bills Originals, M1, flat front, cement color.
> 
> Condition: very good, a small mark on right thigh (pictured). The mark will probably come out with laundering, but if not it's not very obvious.
> 
> Tagged size: 40
> Waist: 41 3/4"
> Outseam: 43
> Inseam: 30" +3" under hem (old hemline would show)
> Rise: 13"
> Front length: 14.25"
> No cuffs
> 
> Price: $18.00<<23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img237.imageshack.us/i/qwef004.jpg/


Crockett & Jones for BB (as Peal & Co) black punchcap balmorals. 12D, 240 last. The uppers are in very good condition, but there are some minor marks on one heel and a chip out of the other. The shoes have been completely resoled and have plenty of life remaining.

Outsole length: 12 7/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/4"
Insole length: 12 1/4"

Price: $75.00

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/wefafes035.jpg/https://img835.imageshack.us/i/wefafes037.jpg/https://img101.imageshack.us/i/wefafes040.jpg/https://img338.imageshack.us/i/wefafes042.jpg/

Hanover burgundy shell cordovan ptbs, 11B/AA. The shells have seen plenty of action and the soles have holes in them, but I thought someone might either want these shells really cheap or use the shells to have a watch strap/key fob/etc. made by their cobbler.

Outsole length: 13"
Outsole width: 4.5"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $25.00

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/wefafes045.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/wefafes044.jpg/

*From my closet:* Bostonian tan loafers, 8.5M, supple leather, unlined, not recraftable, sole has lots of wear remaining. Very good loafers, but I have a similar pair from AE.

Outsole length: 11"
Outsole width: 3 7/8"
Insole length: 10 3/8"

Price: $25.00

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/wefafes054.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/wefafes055.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/wefafes057.jpg/

*From my closet:* Allen Edmonds Lloyd black wingtips, 9D, corrected grain leather, but very supple. Lots of wear remaining on soles. Selling because they never fit right - a touch too big.

Outsole length: 12"
Outsole width: 4 1/4"
Insole length: 11 3/16"

Price: $35.00; Sold, pending payment.

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/wefafes047.jpg/https://img695.imageshack.us/i/wefafes050.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/wefafes051.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/wefafes052.jpg/

Golden Goodies (Charleston, SC) golfing emblematic ribbon surcingle belt, size 36. Solid brass hardware

Price: $13.00

Barrons-Hunter (Charlottesville, VA) navy/red ribbon d-ring belt - sold


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Please PM with interest*--and *offers welcome*, as always!



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues! I love all of these coats (well, maybe with the exception of the Bean, which I never wore...!), but I just have so many items of outerwear that these never get the use that they deserve. So, they're all available here--in some cases, *very, very cheaply!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at or below cost.
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers![/
> 
> 1) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed coat
> 
> This is beautiful, and if I just had fewer coats it wouldn't be here! But, I hardly ever used this jacket simply as it was so lovely I was always concerned about marring in it. So, given that it owns me, rather than I own it, it's available here.
> 
> This coat has all of the trad./Ivy desiderata--highly unusual in a Harris! It seems to be fully canvassed, has a hook vent, and lapped seams. It also has leather buttons which are attached by leather fastenings (all in great condition), and it's in excellent condition! It's partially lined, and has classic raglan sleeves.
> 
> Asking now just $40 for a quick sale!
> 
> It seems to be around a 38-40R or L, but please see measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve (underarm, along seam, as raglan sleeves): 17 (+2)
> Length (BOC): 43 1/2
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats033.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats036.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats037.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats040.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats035.jpg/
> 
> 2) 40L Langrock topcoat
> 
> This is a beautiful Ivy topcoat from one of the quintessential trad. retailers, Langrock's! Langrock no longer exists, so coats like this are becoming increasingly rare....
> 
> Like the Harris, above, this has all of the trad./Ivy desiderata, and then some! It's canvassed, half-lined, and a beautiful mid-charcoal herringbone; my pictures really don't do this coat justice at all. It also has a hook vent and lapped seams, and a lovely lapel roll. The two front pockets are lined in suede, and the one on the right has an interior coin pocket, also.
> 
> This coat does have two small flaws, which are reflected in the very low price for this Trad. classic. The interior coin pocket has some wear at the top (shown), and there's a very small hole (from a snag) on the front right by the bottom of the pocket, but this could easily be repaired.
> 
> Now Asking just $30
> 
> This is tagged a 40L, and seems to run true to size--please see the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 43 3/4
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats046.jpg/ https://img804.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats047.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats050.jpg/ https://img802.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats051.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats053.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats054.jpg/
> 
> 3) XL LL Bean shirt jacket
> 
> A decent shirt jacket in excellent condition, perfect for casual wear and errand running in the Fall! Fully lined in plaid, with the same lining underneath the collar.
> 
> Made in Canada.
> 
> Now Asking just $20!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2
> Length (BOC): 33
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats042.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats044.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats045.jpg/*


----------



## C. Sharp

That Langrock would be perfect for a college student looking for the authentic Ivy Look. These sell for over 700.00 new when you can find them. Someone buy it!:icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Yeah, if that Langrock fit me, I'd snap it up in a second.


----------



## Cardinals5

*More goodies*

Vtg (New Haven, Cambridge, New York, San Francisco) J. Press natural-colored raw silk sport coat. 2 patch pockets, hook vent, 3 buttons on sleeve, ½ lined. Very good condition - no apparent flaws, but has been worn.

Tagged size: None, but about a 39/40L
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39 ½"
Sleeves: 24 ¾" +2 ¼"
BOC: 32 ¼" 

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img806.imageshack.us/i/wefafes031.jpg/ 

Vtg Palm Beach "Bataya Weave" (rough) tropical wool sport coat. 3 patch pockets, straight single vent, ½" lined, opaque plastic buttons, 2 buttons on sleeve, slightly padded shoulders (a bit more than "natural")

Tagged size: 43L
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Sleeves: 26 ¼"
BOC: 31 ½"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/wefafes028.jpg/

*From my closet:* BB 346 (outlet) rainbow seersucker bd long sleeve shirt. Mint condition.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/wefafes008.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/wefafes009.jpg/

*From my closet:* BB 346 (outlet) blue/white bd short sleeve shirt. Mint condition

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 45"

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/wefafes011.jpg/

Vtg Gant authentic madras seersucker short sleeve shirt. 3 button collar. Made in India.

Tagged: Large, fits like Medium
Chest: 43 ½"

Price: Sold, pending payment

https://img525.imageshack.us/i/wefafes021.jpg/ 

PRL madras popover - Sold

BB 346 (outlet) yellow supima cotton "original polo shirt" ocbd (must iron) -Sold

Charleston Khakis green/white seersucker pants. Made in USA. Flat front. Mint condition.

Tagged: 34R
Waist: 34 ½"
Outseam: 43 1/8"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: 1 ½"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/wefafes013.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/wefafes014.jpg/

Berle pastel patch madras shorts. Double pleated. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Waist: 37"
Outseam: 19 ¼"
Inseam: 7 ½"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/wefafes005.jpg/

Corbin gingham shorts. Flat front. Probably a cotton/poly blend. Very good condition

Waist: 38"
Outseam: 19 ¾"
Inseam: 8 ½"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/aefa002.jpg/https://img237.imageshack.us/i/aefa003.jpg/

PRL patch madras shorts - Sold

NWT PRL trousers, 55% silk/45% cotton

Tagged: 33x32
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: No

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img295.imageshack.us/i/dfghdfgh009.jpg/

*From my closet:* Bostonian Crown Windsor hand-lasted alpine grain ptbs. I purchased these NOS and wore then about 3-4 times. Selling because I also have the Alden All-Weather-Walker and these are almost identical. These are great shoes of very high quality. My footprint has NOT yet been imprinted in the insole.

Size: 8.5D/B
Outsole length: 12"
Outsole width: 4 ¼"
Insole length: 11"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad 

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/aefa010.jpg/https://img213.imageshack.us/i/aefa005.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/aefa006.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/aefa007.jpg/https://img295.imageshack.us/i/aefa009.jpg/

*From my closet:* Vtg Florsheim brown captoe balmorals with contrast stitching, slightly chiseled toe, and slightly spade sole. A few marks on the toes, but otherwise very good condition. 90% wear left in the soles. Selling because I have a very similar pair of Hanover imperial cap toes.

Size: 8E
Outsole length: 11 3/8"
Outsole width: 3 7/8" 
Insole length: 11"

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/aefa017.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/aefa019.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/aefa020.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/aefa018.jpg/ 

*From my closet:* Foot-So-Port (old orthopedic shoe company) brown/white spectator longwings. Sold.

*From my closet:* Too many cotton ties so this one has to go. Gant 100% cotton tie. Made in USA. Perfect, unworn condition.

Width at widest point: 3 1/4"
Length: 56 1/2"

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/dfghdfgh006.jpg/


----------



## vwguy

PM sent on the Polo madras popover!

Brian


----------



## hookem12387

These turned out not to be shell, I think they _may_ still be cordovan, but not shell. AE McAllisters, size 11.5 C. $40 or make an offer if that's too high.
There were also a boat load of AE's and J&M Aristrocrats at this thrift in size 14. If anyone needs them, let me know















One scratch on the side
























Edit: How do I do thumbnails?


----------



## closerlook

*OFFERS ALSO WELCOME
*


closerlook said:


> THESE ARE BRILLIANT TWO TONE PURPLE LABEL GLASSES
> 
> THESE WERE $375 RETAIL. I PAID ABOUT $325 UNDER A YEAR AGO WITH A SMALL SALE THEY HAD. I BIT THE BULLET. BUT NOW I REALIZE THEY ARE JUST ARENT MY STYLE.
> here is polo's listing:
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...f=PAD/Division/Men&kw=round&parentPage=search
> 
> THESE ARE NEAR MINT CONDITION:
> the only thing is that one of the 4 screws that hold the arms in fell out. _This does not affect wear._ the other screw holds the arm in just fine, and no one would ever notice.
> Other than that, they are absolutely like new.
> 
> AND THEY COME WITH THIS REALLY NICE ITALIAN MADE LEATHER CASE
> 
> *PAYPAL $240 CONUS*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*I have several excellent trad items today.*

First, a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in a charcoal, glen plaid with a blue and red overcheck. This is a winter weight suit that, depending on your locale, would serve you well from late fall through early spring. It is 3/4 lined with flat front trousers. The suit is in EXCELLENT condition, with no visible flaws that I could find. It is 3/4 lined and features full canvass construction...probably made by Greenfield. It is tagged a 44L and measures approximately: chest 23", sleeves 25.5" +about 2", shoulders 19", length 32.25". The trousers are approximately: waist 19" across the waist with an inseam of 31", 2" cuffs and about 1.5" turned under. *SOLD*

*ADDITIONAL GOLDEN FLEECE PICS HERE:*https://yfrog.com/85bbgfgp2jx

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/bbgfgp.jpg/

Second, another Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack...this one a charcoal pinstripe tagged a 42ML and labeled Makers BrookEase. This is a four seasons weight and in good condition. There is a small issue with the trousers, which have a very small hole near the left rear pocket (picture is provided). This is easily fixable and in an area where an inexpensive repair would not be readily seen, particularly with the jacket on. Be aware that although the jacket is a 3/2 sack, the trousers ARE pleated. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 19" length 31". Trousers: 18" across the waist with a 30.5" inseam including 2" cuffs. There is about 1.5" turned under. Asking $50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BROOKS MAKERS PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6tbbgps1jx

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/bbgps.jpg/

Next, a pair of vintage tan Nettleton saddle oxfords, size 9B. These are 85-90% in both the soles and uppers. They still have the Nettleton version of the v-cleat and should provide many more years of wear. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL NETTLETON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/5xnet5jjx

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/netxr.jpg/

Fourth, an "almost new" Ben Silver pink OCBD, size 16.5/35. Freshly laundered, this shirt appears to have been seldom worn. I guess some guys just can't do pink. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BEN SILVER PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/0nbsocbd1j

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/bsocbd.jpg/

Fifth, a Brooks Brothers Madras? 1/2 sleeve shirt in size Medium. 100% cotton, and in great shape, I'm asking $22.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BROOKS SHIRT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/nabbmad1j

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/bbmad.jpg/

Sixth, a Churchill Ltd. Harris Tweed hat. This is a size 7 3/8 and if it has been worn, it was only once or twice. Includes the original box. Asking $35 plus actual shipping.

*ADDITIONAL HARRIS TWEED HAT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ncchurchhat4jx

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/churchhat.jpg/

Finally, this Huntington Madras jacket is still available.



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a beautiful Huntington 3/2 sack Madras jacket in size 46L. I don't believe its ever been worn but, even if it has, its in pristine condition. Approximate measurements are: chest 25" sleeves 27", shoulders 20" and length 32.5" BOC. Asking $50 shipped CONUS,
> *ADDITIONAL HUNTINGTON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6ehunt464jx
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/hunt46.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## closerlook

if i put up a navy h. freeman suit, would anyone want it?


----------



## closerlook

* offers are welcome
*


closerlook said:


> *POLO RAPLH LAUREN HAND KNIT FAIR ISLE
> *55% LINEN
> 37% SILK
> 8% COTTON
> 
> SZ. MEDIUM
> I bought this not long ago.
> It has served me well, ready to pass it on.
> 
> *$45 PAYPAL SHIPPED CONUS.*


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

ok, price drop...all the shorts for $15, the crabs the pin cord and the seersucker..

PGP


----------



## Bradford

I have these exact shoes in size 12 and even though they are not shell, they are one of the best looking pairs of dress shoes I have ever owned. Someone should snap these up.



hookem12387 said:


> These turned out not to be shell, I think they _may_ still be cordovan, but not shell. AE McAllisters, size 11.5 C. $40 or make an offer if that's too high.
> There were also a boat load of AE's and J&M Aristrocrats at this thrift in size 14. If anyone needs them, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One scratch on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How do I do thumbnails?


----------



## Cardinals5

Still have this kicking around - please feel free to make an offer.



Cardinals5 said:


> H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.
> 
> H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.
> 
> Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.
> 
> Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeves: 25"
> BOC: 32.5"
> 
> Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/rtyj011.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/rtyj014.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Still have this stuff too - make an offer.



Cardinals5 said:


> Vintage Lands End open oxford cloth tattersall shirt. Made in USA
> Condition: Very good
> Tagged: XL 17-17.5
> Neck: 17.25
> Sleeves: 34
> Chest: 52
> Price: 15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/sales428051.jpg/ https://img688.imageshack.us/i/sales428054.jpg/
> 
> Robert Talbott, 100% silk, maroon, navy, gray, tan rep stripe, handsewn in USA
> Width: 2 7/8
> Price: 9.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/sales428019.jpg/
> 
> Davide Cenci 100% silk grenadine, Made in Italy
> Width: 4"
> Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/sales428008.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/sales428010.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

OFFERS WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> Two more items from my closet clearing today! *As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost--or less! Offers are always welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Made in the USA Lovely heavy Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is a beautiful Harris Tweed jacket, with shades of forest green, dark cream, and brown in its basketweave. It's half-lined, has all of its brown buttons (with metal shanks) intact, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition! The colouring of this makes it both unusual and versatile... so if you only own one Harris, this should be it!
> 
> *Now Asking $40 or offer.*
> 
> I estimate this at around a 42-44R, but, as always, please see the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Length: 30 3/8
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/
> 
> *2) Royal Tweed by Cheaney, size 10.5*
> 
> These are beautiful shoes; they're just a little bit too small for me, as an 11D. As such, I think that the sizing is a US 10.5D. These are in excellent condition, with minor creasing to the uppers; the soles are terrific. (As they were too small for me I wore them very, very sparingly!) They've been kept routinely polished and tree'd.
> 
> *Now Asking $45, or offer*
> 
> https://img443.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please note updates below. *

_*Offers are very welcome, especially on two or more ties!*_



TweedyDon said:


> I have some more ties to pass on--and a couple of scarves! As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, *and offers are welcome.*
> 
> International inquiries are welcome, too; please add $1 for shipping to Canada, $2 for shipping to Europe, and $3 for shipping to Australia and Asia.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) TIES*
> 
> *Group A: Tartans and Tweed!*
> 
> All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. All are wool. And all are just *$12*, unless otherwise noted!
> 
> 1) Pendleton Blackwatch tartan. Made in the USA.
> 2) The House of Edgar; made in Scotland.
> 3) McMillian tartan by Lochcarron; made in Scotland.
> 4) Murray tartan; some minor wear in knot area. $10
> 5) Flower of Scotland tartan by Lochcarron; made in Scotland. Claimed
> 6) Lochcarron; made from Harris Tweed yarn! Scotland. $16
> 
> https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf001.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf003.jpg/ https://img231.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf004.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf005.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf006.jpg/
> 
> *Group B: Emblematics*
> 
> 1) Hunting dogs and ducks. No fabric listed; probably poly-silk. Claimed
> 2) Scottish Lion Rampant, "British Clubs" series for the trad. store Wallach's. No fabric; probably poly-silk. Claimed
> 3) Episcopal church. No fabric content; probably poly-silk. Lovely! Claimed
> 4) Pheasants in flight. Made in Italy for the British Sports Shop of Bermuda. Probably poly-silk. Claimed
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf007.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf008.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf009.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf010.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf011.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf012.jpg/
> 
> *Group C: Various*
> 
> 1) Ben Silver British regimental. A lovely tie! Claimed
> 2) Brooks Brothers; 75/25 wool/silk. $14
> 3) Cricket Club tie. Polyester. Claimed
> 4) Hathaway. No fabric content; probably poly/silk. $10
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf013.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf014.jpg/
> 
> *2) SCOTTISH TARTAN SCARFS*
> 
> *A) Lochcarron scarf*
> 
> A lovely lambswool scarf; made in Scotland and in excellent condition!
> 
> Measures 53" by 12", with an extra 3" fringe at each end.
> 
> Asking $22, or offer
> 
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf016.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf015.jpg/


----------



## Trip English

IT'S FINALLY HAPPENED!!!

The Trip English Private Collection has been updated!!!

https://tripenglish.wordpress.com/collection/


----------



## Marcc237

Please forgive - first post as a seller.

I have a 43L D/B blue Seersucker by Huntington. The jacket is generously cut and will fit a 43 or a slimmer 44. Sleeves = 27" (37" if measured as a shirt).

Pants are pleated and with 37L" waist and 33" inseam (not cuffed). 

This classic Seersucker is used, but in good shape. 

$45.00 PP personal please including shipping.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and price drop on the Bean! Offers welcome, too!



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues! I love all of these coats (well, maybe with the exception of the Bean, which I never wore...!), but I just have so many items of outerwear that these never get the use that they deserve. So, they're all available here--in some cases, *very, very cheaply!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at or below cost.
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers![/
> 
> 1) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed coat
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 2) 40L Langrock topcoat
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 3) XL LL Bean shirt jacket
> 
> A decent shirt jacket in excellent condition, perfect for casual wear and errand running in the Fall! Fully lined in plaid, with the same lining underneath the collar.
> 
> Made in Canada.
> 
> Asking just $18!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2
> Length (BOC): 33
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats042.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats044.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats045.jpg/*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Price drops


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Land End redish-pink Khakis
> color is a cross between a faded red and pink
> 32x 34 (inseam measures at 33.5 after washing), 1.5" cuffs
> great near-new condition, flat front
> $12 shipped/offer
> 
> Vintage Short Sleeved Brooks Brothers shirt
> size 15.5, red candy striped, thin pinpoint(?) cloth, button down collar.
> $10shipped conus/offer
> 
> Ben Silver polo shirt
> size large
> $10 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Florsheim Longwings
> 11D
> Typical ebay used shoe condition: dusty, heels/soles have some life left, insoles are good, new laces needed.
> I purchased these hoping they were shell, they aren't.
> 
> These are not shell, they may even be corrected grain (I have no idea how to tell corrected grain from regular calf).
> $30 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Alden Black Pebble Grain Longwings.
> Older model in great, almost new, condition.
> One huge problem, these are on the foot balance last so they're about as elegant as a Doc Martin.
> Good deal if you don't mind a clunky, chunky longwing (
> size 8 1/2 D/EE (on the footbalance last, so they might work for an 8D I think)
> $35 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Brand New LL Bean Penny Loafers
> 11D
> 
> I bought these from an ebay seller who sold stuff from LL Bean's clearance center.
> The right shoe has a tear at the stitching, I didn't notice this until after beyond the seller's allowed time for returns.
> 
> I think the hole might be repairable with a patch inside the toe.
> I've since bought and identical pair.
> Leather sole with rubber heel and rubber topy-type thing applied.
> nice, brown color and matte finish (unlike candy apple red weejuns)
> $20 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Some Corbin wool pants I had bought for myself that don't have enough inseam to let out.
> I really like Corbin's trousers and look for them whenever I can. They have a nice trady cut, not super baggy, but not 'skinny' either.
> 
> Corbin Prime Tropical
> tropical wool (100 % wool) , flat front, no cuffs)
> 34" waist (alterable)
> 29" inseam, with 1 1/2 inch to gain (2" with an adventurous tailor)
> $15 shipped/offers


----------



## hookem12387

Price lowered to $35 shipped, or willing to trade for 11D shoes or one of the items in my signature! Thanks all


hookem12387 said:


> These turned out not to be shell, I think they _may_ still be cordovan, but not shell. AE McAllisters, size 11.5 C. $40 or make an offer if that's too high.
> There were also a boat load of AE's and J&M Aristrocrats at this thrift in size 14. If anyone needs them, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One scratch on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How do I do thumbnails?


----------



## Cardinals5

NWT PRL silk/cotton chinos - sold


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Older Brooks Brothers Flannels
Flat front, very dark gray, heavy wool, not for spring or summer wear.
42" waist (alterable), 29 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs,
$25 shipped conus/offer





Very un-trad BB tee shirt
like new condition, no tagged size but probably an XL, 23" pit-to-pit, 31" long
$15 shipped/offers


----------



## tonylumpkin

Adding a nice pair of Alden black shell tassel loafers, size 10.5 C. These have had a resoling and reheeling and are probably 80-85%. I was a total resoling and shouldn't have any effect on Alden recrafting them in the future. Asking $62.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL SHELL TASSEL PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n4bbshelltas4jx

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/bbshelltas1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



tonylumpkin said:


> *I have several excellent trad items today.*
> 
> First, a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in a charcoal, glen plaid with a blue and red overcheck. This is a winter weight suit that, depending on your locale, would serve you well from late fall through early spring. It is 3/4 lined with flat front trousers. The suit is in EXCELLENT condition, with no visible flaws that I could find. It is 3/4 lined and features full canvass construction...probably made by Greenfield. It is tagged a 44L and measures approximately: chest 23", sleeves 25.5" +about 2", shoulders 19", length 32.25". The trousers are approximately: waist 19" across the waist with an inseam of 31", 2" cuffs and about 1.5" turned under. *SOLD*
> 
> *ADDITIONAL GOLDEN FLEECE PICS HERE:*https://yfrog.com/85bbgfgp2jx
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/bbgfgp.jpg/
> 
> Second, another Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack...this one a charcoal pinstripe tagged a 42ML and labeled Makers BrookEase. This is a four seasons weight and in good condition. There is a small issue with the trousers, which have a very small hole near the left rear pocket (picture is provided). This is easily fixable and in an area where an inexpensive repair would not be readily seen, particularly with the jacket on. Be aware that although the jacket is a 3/2 sack, the trousers ARE pleated. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 19" length 31". Trousers: 18" across the waist with a 30.5" inseam including 2" cuffs. There is about 1.5" turned under. Asking $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL BROOKS MAKERS PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6tbbgps1jx
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/bbgps.jpg/
> 
> Next, a pair of vintage tan Nettleton saddle oxfords, size 9B. These are 85-90% in both the soles and uppers. They still have the Nettleton version of the v-cleat and should provide many more years of wear. Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL NETTLETON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/5xnet5jjx
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/netxr.jpg/
> 
> Fourth, an "almost new" Ben Silver pink OCBD, size 16.5/35. Freshly laundered, this shirt appears to have been seldom worn. I guess some guys just can't do pink. Asking $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL BEN SILVER PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/0nbsocbd1j
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/i/bsocbd.jpg/
> 
> Fifth, a Brooks Brothers Madras? 1/2 sleeve shirt in size Medium. 100% cotton, and in great shape, I'm asking $22.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL BROOKS SHIRT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/nabbmad1j
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/bbmad.jpg/
> 
> Sixth, a Churchill Ltd. Harris Tweed hat. This is a size 7 3/8 and if it has been worn, it was only once or twice. Includes the original box. Asking $35 plus actual shipping.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL HARRIS TWEED HAT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ncchurchhat4jx
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/churchhat.jpg/
> 
> Finally, this Huntington Madras jacket is still available.





tonylumpkin said:


> I've got a beautiful Huntington 3/2 sack Madras jacket in size 46L. I don't believe its ever been worn but, even if it has, its in pristine condition. Approximate measurements are: chest 25" sleeves 27", shoulders 20" and length 32.5" BOC. Asking $50 shipped CONUS,
> *ADDITIONAL HUNTINGTON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6ehunt464jx
> 
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/hunt46.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dshell

Nice items TonyL. Sadly nothing in my size. :-(


----------



## closerlook

*anne et valentine trad style glasses - like AA*

I have had these for about a year. 
OFFERS WELCOME
[these are the model shots from the internet - i am selling a pair in tortoise]


----------



## jbierce

I'm looking for any brand blazers or coats size 36S, shirts S or 15/32, and shoes 8.5/9E for college next year. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## closerlook

jbierce said:


> I'm looking for any brand blazers or coats size 36S, shirts S or 15/32, and shoes 8.5/9E for college next year. Thanks so much in advance!


jbpierce,
I have a metric ton of jcrew shirtings matching that description.

also, i responded to you inquiry regarding the VV shirt [again], and have not heard back.

i also have a seersucker sport coat in 36S and others.


----------



## swb120

Up for sale are three items:

1) Baracuta trench coat, tagged size 40S (but check measurements). Traditional trench coat tan color. This Baracuta is a classic trench, in beautiful condition with slight wear around the collar (which may come out with cleaning, and is only noticable upon close inspection). Raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, D-rings, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), heavy twill cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape. Easily the equal, quality-wise, of my older Burberry and Aquascutum. Zip-in liner is missing.

*SOLD*

Measurements (while buttoned):
Chest: 23"
Waist: 24"
Length: 46"
Sleeves: approx. 33 (+1.5-2 to let out) (raglan sleeves are difficult to measure)

Photos:

[with flash]
https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img5017u.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img5018x.jpg/ https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img5020i.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/img5021nr.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img5023y.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/img5024q.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5025o.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5026.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img5027w.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img5028g.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5029f.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5030.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img5031.jpg/

2. Paul Stuart casual shirt, sz. Medium, barrel cuffs, brand new condition. Absolutely gorgeous white & yellow stripe. Made in Italy.

Asking *$45>$35>$30>$25 shipped*. (+2 west of Chicago).

Chest: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
Sleeves: approx. 34-35"

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img4838f.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img4839f.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img4842z.jpg/

3. * Peal for Brooks Brothers (made by C&J) Perforated Cap toe*, size 10D, calfskin, brown, Goodyear welt construction, channeled soles, made in England. New in box, never worn. Purchased as seconds - only flaw I see is small discoloration near heel (see last photo), which is barely noticable. Retail for $488 at BB.

Asking $200>$190>$180>*$170 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4849s.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img4850.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img4848ex.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img4847q.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img4843t.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img4851v.jpg/

4. So who among us remembers these socks from his Preppy Handbook days of the mid-80s? Here's a pair of brand new "seaspray green" Lacoste socks, made in USA. My son's snake is not included. Asking $13>$10>*$8 shipped * (+1 west of Chicago).


----------



## swb120

*NEW ITEMS ADDED*. Price drops & remaining items consolidated. More to be added (shoes!). Thanks!

2) Brooks Brothers brown tweed herringbone sportcoat. 3 button, rolled to 2nd button. Center vent, made in Italy, tagged size 42R, measures to 41R-42R. Newer label. Gorgeous, gorgeous sportcoat.

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.5 (2"+ to let out)
Length: 31.5

Photos:

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4256.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img4257p.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img4258q.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img4260.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img4263.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4264.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img4265t.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60>$55>$50>$45>$40>$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

4) Here are a number of surcingle belts for sale. All are in excellent condition, have brass buckles and are either wool or cotton surcingle. Photos are poor; the belts are lovely. ***Note - as it turns out, #2 and 3 are reversible, to solid green and solid brown.***

Asking *$17>$15>$12>$10 shipped *per belt (+2 west of Chicago).

[from top]
1. Green/navy, sz. 34 *SOLD*
2. Lacoste brown/blue/tan, sz 38 *SOLD*
3. Lacoste green/navy/yellow, sz 38 *SOLD*
4. Coach navy, sz 32 *SOLD*
5. Land's End black, sz 36
6. Annapolis/Naval Academy, sz 36-38 *SOLD*

5) Brooks Brothers blue micro-check buttondown, barrel cuffs. 16x35. Non-iron, made in Malaysia. Traditional fit. Asking *$30>$25>$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img4231j.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img4232f.jpg/

6) Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25>$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

9) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>$20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/

12) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants. Beautiful condition - BB doesn't really make flannels like they used to. Pleated, no cuffs. [sorry about the wrinkles & poor photos] Asking $20>*$15 shipped* (+2 west of Chicago).

Waist: 41 (1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 28" (2.5" to let out)
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412co7.jpg

14) Harris Tweed brown herringbone, tagged size 42R. Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/

15) Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking $35 per pr>$30>$25>$40 for both>$35>*$30 shipped for both* (+3 west of Chicago).
Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/

16) Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking $25 per pr>20>15>45 for all>40>35>30>*$25 shipped for all four pairs!* (+3 west of Chicago).
Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
W - 38 (0)
L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
W - 38 (0)
L - 29 (.5)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hard to believe no one has snatched that Baracuta trench.


----------



## TommyDawg

swb120 said:


> Up for sale are three items:
> 
> 1) Baracuta trench coat, tagged size 40S (but check measurements). Traditional trench coat tan color. This Baracuta is a classic trench, in beautiful condition with slight wear around the collar (which may come out with cleaning, and is only noticable upon close inspection). Raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, D-rings, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), heavy twill cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape. Easily the equal, quality-wise, of my older Burberry and Aquascutum. Zip-in liner is missing.
> 
> Asking *$85>$75>$65>$55>$45 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).
> 
> ]


 PM sent on the baracuta trench. Thanks...
TD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates, and price drop on the shawl cardigan!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several more items to pass along; these either never fit me, or else are things I decided were too nice (for me) to wear..... And so they all need to find new homes!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and *offers are welcome*! International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Pendleton wool tartan trousers. *
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *2) GORGEOUS thick knitted retro. shawl-collar zip cardigan.*
> 
> This is simply beautiful, and is only here as I've decided that I'll never wear it, for fear of maring it--idiotic, I know, but such is life...
> 
> This is in excellent condition, but has three minor flaws. There's a minor pull on one sleeve, a missed stitch on the other (both shown), and some minor age discolouration inside the lining--I tried to picture this, but it was so faint I failed each time.
> 
> The pictures speak for themselves on this--it's lovely, and if you like it, grab it--it's unlikely you'll see one again soon!
> 
> *NOW Asking $45**, or offer*
> 
> I believe that this would best fit around a 40, but please see measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 folded over; 26/5 unfolded.
> Length (BOC): 26 1/4
> 
> https://img829.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/
> 
> *3) Size L, LL Bean crew neck sweater*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Irish blue crew neck sweater*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Trip English

Have you visited The Trip English Private Collection today?

Act now to claim your free panda cub* with each purchase.










*supplies are limited


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've got seven assorted ties I'm looking to unload.








Top row left to right: Arnie 100% cotton knit, BB 346, Robert Talbott Best of Class, 2 Lands End repps.
Bottom row: BB Makers (both)

Asking *$12 each* or *$65 for the lot.* If you buy the lot, you will be the lucky recipient of a free Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD 17-36. The shirt has a small flaw in the left shoulder where the seam is broken, but someone who's good with a needle and thread should be able to stitch it up no problem. Other than that, the shirt is flawless.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm holding out for the free baby seal pelt...



Trip English said:


> Have you visited The Trip English Private Collection today?
> 
> Act now to claim your free panda cub* with each purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *supplies are limited


----------



## Trip English

32rollandrock said:


> I'm holding out for the free baby seal pelt...


You could be waiting weeks then.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Trip English said:


> You could be waiting weeks then.


Doesn't the season start next Thursday?


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> * offers are welcome
> *


*fair isle and polo tie are SOLD*


----------



## closerlook

*BURBERRY TRENCH - CHECK LINED*

BURBERRY TRENCH COAT
W/ CHECK LINING 
ALSO COMES WITH WOOL LINER IN CHECK AS WELL

measurements:
underarm to underarm across chest: 22 in
length: 39.5 in
sleeve length [from bottom of underarm]: 16

missing one sleeve button - easily replaced.
this will need a trip to the dry cleaner

Asking $75 - PM with interest


----------



## closerlook

*HICKEY FREEMAN NAVY SUIT!*

THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL ITEM!

NAVY SUIT FROM HICKEY FREEMAN
Board Room Collection
100% Wool

chest - underarm to underarm: approx. 22 in
length BOC to end: 32 in
sleeve - underarm to end of sleeve: 17 1/2 in.
[non-functional buttons on sleeve]
flat front pants
waist: 34
inseam: approx. 34

some minuscule frays on seat - you'd have to be superman to see them.

ASKING $60 - PM with interest:


----------



## DFPyne

Classic Chipp Novelty Tie

"non mi rompere I coglioni" (Italian for "do not break my balls")

SOLD


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops on everything before posting new stuff tomorrow.

Emerson-Graham (pretty good traditional maker) 3/2 subtly darted madras jacket. As madras jackets go this one is fairly tame. Single, straight vent, 4 buttons on sleeve, fully lined.

Condition: excellent, I don't think it was worn very much.

No tagged size, but something like a 38/39R
Chest: 41 3/4"
Waist: 39 1/2"
Shoulders: 17"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 29 3/4"

Price: $20.00<<25.00<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad - Last drop before eBay

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/qwef001.jpg/

Bills Originals, M1, flat front, cement color.

Condition: very good, a small mark on right thigh (pictured). The mark will probably come out with laundering, but if not it's not very obvious.

Tagged size: 40
Waist: 41 3/4"
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 30" +3" to let down
Rise: 14.25 (I assume the rise is longer than typical for Bills because of the larger waist size)
No cuffs

Price: $17.50<<20.00<<23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad - Last drop before eBay

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/qwef004.jpg/

Crockett & Jones for BB (as Peal & Co) black punchcap balmorals. 12D, 240 last. The uppers are in very good condition, but there are some minor marks on one heel and a chip out of the other. The shoes have been completely resoled and have plenty of life remaining.

Outsole length: 12 7/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/4"
Insole length: 12 1/4"

Price: $55.00<<$75.00

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/wefafes035.jpg/https://img835.imageshack.us/i/wefafes037.jpg/https://img101.imageshack.us/i/wefafes040.jpg/https://img338.imageshack.us/i/wefafes042.jpg/

Hanover burgundy shell cordovan ptbs, 11B/AA. The shells have seen plenty of action and the soles have holes in them, but I thought someone might either want these shells really cheap or use the shells to have a watch strap/key fob/etc. made by their cobbler.

Outsole length: 13"
Outsole width: 4.5"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $20.00<<$25.00 - Only price drop before these become key fobs.

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/wefafes045.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/wefafes044.jpg/

*From my closet:* Bostonian tan loafers, 8.5M, supple leather, unlined, not recraftable, sole has lots of wear remaining. Very good loafers, but I have a similar pair from AE.

Outsole length: 11"
Outsole width: 3 7/8"
Insole length: 10 3/8"

Price: $20.00<<$25.00

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/wefafes054.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/wefafes055.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/wefafes057.jpg/

Golden Goodies (Charleston, SC) golfing emblematic ribbon surcingle belt, size 36. Solid brass hardware

Price: $10.00<<13.00 - only drop before eBay

Vtg (New Haven, Cambridge, New York, San Francisco) J. Press natural-colored raw silk sport coat. 2 patch pockets, hook vent, 3 buttons on sleeve, ½ lined. Very good condition - no apparent flaws, but has been worn.

Tagged size: None, but about a 39/40L
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39 ½"
Sleeves: 24 ¾" +2 ¼"
BOC: 32 ¼" 

Price: $37.50<<$45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img806.imageshack.us/i/wefafes031.jpg/ 

Vtg Palm Beach "Bataya Weave" (rough) tropical wool sport coat. 3 patch pockets, straight single vent, ½" lined, opaque plastic buttons, 2 buttons on sleeve, slightly padded shoulders (a bit more than "natural")

Tagged size: 43L
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Sleeves: 26 ¼"
BOC: 31 ½"

Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/wefafes028.jpg/

*From my closet:* BB 346 (outlet) rainbow seersucker bd long sleeve shirt. Mint condition.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/wefafes008.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/wefafes009.jpg/

*From my closet:* BB 346 (outlet) blue/white bd short sleeve shirt. Mint condition

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 45"

Price: $15.00<<18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/wefafes011.jpg/

Charleston Khakis green/white seersucker pants. Made in USA. Flat front. Mint condition.

Tagged: 34R
Waist: 34 ½"
Outseam: 43 1/8"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: 1 ½"

Price: $25.00<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/wefafes013.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/wefafes014.jpg/

Berle pastel patch madras shorts. Double pleated. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Waist: 37"
Outseam: 19 ¼"
Inseam: 7 ½"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/wefafes005.jpg/

Corbin gingham shorts. Flat front. Probably a cotton/poly blend. Very good condition

Waist: 38"
Outseam: 19 ¾"
Inseam: 8 ½"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/aefa002.jpg/https://img237.imageshack.us/i/aefa003.jpg/

*From my closet:* Bostonian Crown Windsor hand-lasted alpine grain ptbs. I purchased these NOS and wore then about 3-4 times. Selling because I also have the Alden All-Weather-Walker and these are almost identical. These are great shoes of very high quality. My footprint has NOT yet been imprinted in the insole.

Size: 8.5D/B
Outsole length: 12"
Outsole width: 4 ¼"
Insole length: 11"

Price: $45.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad 

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/aefa010.jpg/https://img213.imageshack.us/i/aefa005.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/aefa006.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/aefa007.jpg/https://img295.imageshack.us/i/aefa009.jpg/

*From my closet:* Vtg Florsheim brown captoe balmorals with contrast stitching, slightly chiseled toe, and slightly spade sole. A few marks on the toes, but otherwise very good condition. 90% wear left in the soles. Selling because I have a very similar pair of Hanover imperial cap toes.

Size: 8E
Outsole length: 11 3/8"
Outsole width: 3 7/8" 
Insole length: 11"

Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/aefa017.jpg/https://img148.imageshack.us/i/aefa019.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/aefa020.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/aefa018.jpg/ 

*From my closet:* Too many cotton ties so this one has to go. Gant 100% cotton tie. Made in USA. Perfect, unworn condition.

Width at widest point: 3 1/4"
Length: 56 1/2"

Price: $10.00<<12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/dfghdfgh006.jpg/
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*$25 canvassed blazer in Loro Piana cloth; $22 3/2 cotton/linen sack!*

*NB: Coming later today: size 42 Barbour sage green trenchcoat in excellent condition, and a J.Press 3/2 sack, c. 40-42R/L! Please PM with initial interest!*

*The following jackets are still available!*

All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*[/CENTER]!

*1) Bouvy Loro Piana blazer*

This is a GORGEOUS blazer in rich forest green, made in Italy for Bouvy of Belgium from Loro Piana fabric. It is beautifully cut, almost certainly full canvass (it passes the pinch tests easily!), and is both fully lined and double vented. This really is a beautiful jacket, and if I could have it tailored to fit me, I would.

For those unfamiliar with with the Belgian house of Bouvy, information can be found here:

https://www.bouvy.be/en/accueil.htm

Despite how lovely this is, I'm asking *$25 or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

This is tagged a 44 (EU 54), and runs true; see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.75 (+1.5)
Length: 31 3/8
Shoulder: 20.5

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets052.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets053.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets054.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets055.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets058.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/dairyyardandjackets056.jpg/

*2) 3/2 sack in linen/cotton--The Philosophy of Clothes!*

This is a lovely 3/2 sack in light Virginia tobacco colour. It's half-lined, and has a lovely hook vent as well as two-button cuffs. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a linen/cotton mix--a lovely summer jacket! The interior label on one side needs to be restitched, it's missing one cuff button, and it underwent an unsympathetic pressing at some point--but these are easy fixes. (The press could be fixed by steaming, and then dry-cleaning.) Given these, however, I'm asking

*just $22*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/raretweed021.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/raretweed022.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/raretweed024.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/raretweed023.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/raretweed025.jpg/


----------



## red sweatpants

PM'd ya, Cardinal.


----------



## efdll

What is the size? Usually numbers on one of the temples. Thanks.



closerlook said:


> I have had these for about a year.
> OFFERS WELCOME
> [these are the model shots from the internet - i am selling a pair in tortoise]


----------



## closerlook

efdll said:


> What is the size? Usually numbers on one of the temples. Thanks.


no numbers inside
but i measured:

5 and 1/4 in across

and about 6 and 1/4 length of the temple (measured with a soft measurer along the curve).

let me know if you are interested

thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 42 Barbour Trenchcoat in SUPERB condition!*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

My closet clearing continues, and is starting to venture into items that I've been holding on to for a while, either because of their rarity, because they're especially lovely--or because they are just a tad off in size for me, and maybe I'll change...

This Barbour Trenchcoat and the J. Press tweed (coming soon!) meet all three of these criteria for being kept.... But I'm steeling myself, as they never get any wear, and so it's time for them to find new homes!

As always, prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation--and insurance, in the case of the Barbour. International inquiries are welcome, and, of course,

*Size 42 Barbour Trenchcoat*

This is absolutely beautiful, and is simply packed with features. This is NOT the current model of trenchcoat, but (IMHO) the much superior wax cotton trench that Barbour used to make, and which has (I believe) now been discontinued. This means that this coat has the classic Barbour lining, was Made in England, is ALL COTTON, and lacks the external Barbour logo.

This coat is simply packed with features. As a trench, it has a gun flap; it also has functional throat latch. It has the traditional cape at the back, and a reinforced vent which closes with a button flap. It also features a full length corduroy facing on both sides of the front opening, and corduroy cuffs which can be turned back, or left down. It also has a corduroy collar. It also has functional straps at the ends of the sleeves, and is belted.

This trench is in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small professional repair on the underside of one sleeve--this took me a while to find to photograph, so it's very unobtrusive! There are NO rips, holes, or snags--even the white name tag inside is unblemished! The creases you can see are just from crushing up against my Burberrys and covert coats in my (overpacked) closet.

I honestly think that this is probably in the best condition of any of the Barbour trenches that are left, barring the possibility that there are sme NOS ones floating around somewhere. So, if you'd like this to keep you dry for the next three decades or so, send me a PM! 

If this trench was a 40, it wouldn't be here....


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press herringbone tweed 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS!*

*
CLAIMED!*

*J. Press 3/2 sack in herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*

This is an absolutely lovely jacket, but it's now just a bit too big in the chest for me, and slightly too small in the sleeves.. and I know I'll never get around to having it tailored, so it's here.

My pictures do NOT do this jacket justice; it's a lovely olive-y herringbone, with the _very_ occasional subtle (and tiny) flecks of gorse yellow, barn red, and dark forest green. It's wonderful! It has a single hook vent, is half-lined, and has a lovely lapel roll. And it has PATCH POCKETS!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

There's no size tag; I estimate it around a 40 R/L; but please see the measurements:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25.5 (+2)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/iafarmbarbourtrenchpres.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/iafarmbarbourtrenchpres.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/iafarmbarbourtrenchpres.jpg/ https://img443.imageshack.us/i/iafarmbarbourtrenchpres.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/iafarmbarbourtrenchpres.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/iafarmbarbourtrenchpres.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

PRICE DROPPED TO $40



a4audi08 said:


> Hi everyone - hope all is well. Would like $50 SHIPPED CONUS
> 
> Here is a beautiful Huntingtion 3/2 sack, flannel in a gray herringbone. Jacket is half lines. Pants are flat front, uncuffed. Beautiful condition.
> 
> I had some issues with flash on the suit. THe second pic is the truest representation of the color. It is a pure gray, not charcoal. There are more pics - LINKS at bottom of post.
> 
> Chest: 42.5''
> Sleeves: 25'' + 2'' underneath
> Shoulders: 18''
> Length: 33'' from top of neck.
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 36'' + 4'' extra material
> Inseam: 29'' + 3''
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/2z6yo89.jpg
> https://i27.tinypic.com/27y31hw.jpg
> 
> More pics
> https://i30.tinypic.com/344ujon.jpg
> https://i27.tinypic.com/64qzxt.jpg


PLUS 6 ties. 1/$12 2/$20 SHIPPED w/n CONUS
from L to R: Claybrook, BB Makers, and Mayer's









Gap, BB, woodhouse lynch









THE BB IN PICTURE ABOVE HAS A SLIGHT FABRIC PULL THAT IS SHOWN IN THE FOLLOWING PICTURE. IS NOT VISIBLE UNLESS YOU HAVE THE TIE LITERALLY AT YOUR EYES. 
https://i33.tinypic.com/54gnwi.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Price Cuts on All Remaining Items!!*

A nice pair of *Alden black shell tassel loafers*, size 10.5 C. These have had a resoling and reheeling and are probably 80-85%. I was a total resoling and shouldn't have any effect on Alden recrafting them in the future. *SOLD* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL SHELL TASSEL PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n4bbshelltas4jx
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/bbshelltas1.jpg/
A *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece *3/2 sack in a charcoal, glen plaid with a blue and red overcheck. This is a winter weight suit that, depending on your locale, would serve you well from late fall through early spring. It is 3/4 lined with flat front trousers. The suit is in EXCELLENT condition, with no visible flaws that I could find. It is 3/4 lined and features full canvass construction...probably made by Greenfield. It is tagged a 44L and measures approximately: chest 23", sleeves 25.5" +about 2", shoulders 19", length 32.25". The trousers are approximately: waist 19" across the waist with an inseam of 31", 2" cuffs and about 1.5" turned under. *SOLD*
*ADDITIONAL GOLDEN FLEECE PICS HERE:*https://yfrog.com/85bbgfgp2jx
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/bbgfgp.jpg/
Second, another *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack*...this one a charcoal pinstripe tagged a 42ML and labeled Makers BrookEase. This is a four seasons weight and in good condition. There is a small issue with the trousers, which have a very small hole near the left rear pocket (picture is provided). This is easily fixable and in an area where an inexpensive repair would not be readily seen, particularly with the jacket on. Be aware that although the jacket is a 3/2 sack, the trousers ARE pleated. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 19" length 31". Trousers: 18" across the waist with a 30.5" inseam including 2" cuffs. There is about 1.5" turned under. Asking $50 *>> NOW $42.50* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL BROOKS MAKERS PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6tbbgps1jx
https://img80.imageshack.us/i/bbgps.jpg/
Next, a pair of vintage tan *Nettleton saddle oxfords*, size 9B. These are 85-90% in both the soles and uppers. They still have the Nettleton version of the v-cleat and should provide many more years of wear. Asking $55 *>> NOW $45* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL NETTLETON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/5xnet5jjx
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/netxr.jpg/
Fourth, an "almost new" *Ben Silver pink OCBD*, size 16.5/35. Freshly laundered, this shirt appears to have been seldom worn. I guess some guys just can't do pink. *SOLD* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL BEN SILVER PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/0nbsocbd1j
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/bsocbd.jpg/
Fifth, a Brooks Brothers Madras? 1/2 sleeve shirt in size Medium. 100% cotton, and in great shape, I'm asking $22.50 *>> NOW $20* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL BROOKS SHIRT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/nabbmad1j
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/bbmad.jpg/
Sixth, a *Churchill Ltd. Harris Tweed hat*. This is a size 7 3/8 and if it has been worn, it was only once or twice. Includes the original box. Asking $35 *>> NOW $30* plus actual shipping.
*ADDITIONAL HARRIS TWEED HAT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ncchurchhat4jx
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/churchhat.jpg/
A beautiful *Huntington 3/2 sack Madras jacket *in size 46L. I don't believe its ever been worn but, even if it has, its in pristine condition. Approximate measurements are: chest 25" sleeves 27", shoulders 20" and length 32.5" BOC. Asking $50 *>> NOW $40* shipped CONUS,
*ADDITIONAL HUNTINGTON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6ehunt464jx
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/hunt46.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ccl127

Update



ccl127 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> For sale I have a couple of pairs of boots, ready for the upcoming fall and winter seasons.
> 
> First, I have the classic Alden 405 Indy boot, about 1 year old or so, broken in very nicely. Size 11 1/2 b/d. Asking $250 obo paypaled and shipped. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I have a pair of like new Australian Blundstone 510 boots. Size 11. Asking $75 obo paypaled and shipped. - Still Available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested or have any questions. Thanks for your interest!
> 
> CL


----------



## hookem12387

Last shot, then likely to ebay


hookem12387 said:


> These turned out not to be shell, I think they _may_ still be cordovan, but not shell. AE McAllisters, size 11.5 C. $34 or make an offer if that's too high.
> There were also a boat load of AE's and J&M Aristrocrats at this thrift in size 14. If anyone needs them, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One scratch on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How do I do thumbnails?


----------



## jbierce

closerlook said:


> jbpierce,
> I have a metric ton of jcrew shirtings matching that description.
> 
> also, i responded to you inquiry regarding the VV shirt [again], and have not heard back.
> 
> i also have a seersucker sport coat in 36S and others.


Just sent the payment, thanks!

Also, I could potentially be interested in a metric ton of J crew shirtings. What do you have? pm me


----------



## tampabay1414

BROOKS BROTHERS 346 SEERSUCKER PANTS - new without tags
32x32, Flat Front, No cuff
Blue & White 

$30 - shipped

*please contact me if you would like to see pictures, as I am not allowed to attach images for reasons I can't figure out.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's the next round of stuff

Southwick for Granger Owings charcoal birdseye 3/2 sack suit. 100% wool, fully canvassed, single vented, fully lined. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 39/40R
Chest: 41 3/4"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
BOC: 30 1/4"

Trousers - flat front
Waist: 34 1/2" +0
Outseam: 39 1/2"
Inseam: 29"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img815.imageshack.us/i/qwerty011.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/qwerty012.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/qwerty014.jpg/

Huntington charcoal glen plaid 3/2 sack suit - SOLD

For all you Clemson, Syracuse, etc., sports fans: Unknown maker (probably Southwick) for Rush Wilson orange 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% wool (hopsack?). MOP buttons, single vent, fully canvassed.
No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
BOC: 30

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/qwerty002.jpg/https://img808.imageshack.us/i/qwerty003.jpg/

Cape Cod "beer stein" navy emblematic. Feels like 100% silk, but could be a blend.
Width: 3 1/4"
Length: 56 1/2"

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/qwerty045.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 17x34
Chest: 54
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 34

Price: 20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $30 for both 17x34 BB ocbds)
https://img267.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh003.jpg/https://img295.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh004.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - but tiny flaw on back pleat (see pic)

Tagged: 17x34
Chest: 54
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 34

Price: 15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $30 for both 17x34 BB ocbds)
https://img69.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh005.jpg/https://img514.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh006.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh007.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - no apparent flaws. Probably won't fit anyone here, but it's such an unusual RTW size I had to pick it up.

Tagged: 20x35
Chest: 66
Neck: 20
Sleeves: 35

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img94.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh008.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh010.jpg/

Gitman Bros. yellow ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, light interlining in collar. Very good condition - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 17.5x34
Chest: 50
Neck 17.5
Sleeves: 33

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh025.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh026.jpg/

Gitman Bros. white pinpoint button-down. Made in USA. Very good condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Chest: 47
Neck: 15 ¼"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh015.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh016.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh017.jpg/

Corbin "natural shoulder" trousers - multi-colored houndstooth. Excellent condition. Feels like 100% wool, but no tag.
Waist: 35"
Outseam: 41 1/4"
Inseam: 31 1/4" +3 1/2" to let out
No cuffs

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/qwerty024.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/qwerty025.jpg/

2 pair of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos: Clark model. Very little wear - no apparent flaws. First thumbnail shows minimal wear at hemline.

Tagged: 35x32
Waist: 35.5"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 32"
No cuffs

Price: $20.00 each or $34.00 for both shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh019.jpg/https://img85.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh021.jpg/

Filson hunting cargo pants. Very heavy weight cloth, at least 10+oz. Appears very little worn, excellent condition

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36
Outseam: 45
Inseam: 33
No cuffs

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh023.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drops in price..


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Corbin Corduroy 3/2 sack
> wide wale, made in America, center vent
> I'd guess a 40 R/L (maybe a 41)
> chest: 21 1/2"
> shoulders: 18"
> sleeve: 26"
> length (bottom collar to hem): 32"
> $20 shipped/offer
> 
> Some Corbin wool pants I had bought for myself that don't have enough inseam to let out.
> I really like Corbin's trousers and look for them whenever I can. They have a nice trady cut, not super baggy, but not 'skinny' either.
> 
> Corbin Prime Tropical
> tropical wool (100 % wool) , flat front, no cuffs)
> 34" waist (alterable)
> 29" inseam, with 1 1/2 inch to gain (2" with an adventurous tailor)
> $15 shipped/offers


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL ITEM!
> 
> NAVY SUIT FROM HICKEY FREEMAN
> Board Room Collection
> 100% Wool
> 
> chest - underarm to underarm: approx. 22 in
> length BOC to end: 32 in
> sleeve - underarm to end of sleeve: 17 1/2 in.
> [non-functional buttons on sleeve]
> flat front pants
> waist: 34
> inseam: approx. 34
> 
> some minuscule frays on seat - you'd have to be superman to see them.
> 
> ASKING $60 - PM with interest:


*PRICE DROP!! NOW ASKING ONLY $45!*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

There is a pair of 13D florsheim light brown pebble grain longwings at my local thrift shop.
Royal Imperial, v-cleat, really good condition, insole in great condition, plenty of that woodgrain-esq smeared stain (what is that called anyways?) left on the soles.

I go in every few weeks, and get excited until I see the size and realize/remember they're the same pair that's been there for months.

Anyone interested in putting me out of my misery?
They're "boutique" so they'd probably be $25 shipped in the US.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops on ties and scarf!*

*Please note updates and price drops on remaining ties and scarf, below!*

I have some more ties to pass on--and a couple of scarves! As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, *and offers are welcome.*

International inquiries are welcome, too; please add $1 for shipping to Canada, $2 for shipping to Europe, and $3 for shipping to Australia and Asia.

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) TIES*

*Group A: Tartans and Tweed!*

*All claimed!*

*Group B: Emblematics*

*All Claimed*

*Group C: Various*

*All claimed!*

*2) SCOTTISH TARTAN SCARF*

*Lochcarron scarf*

A lovely lambswool scarf; made in Scotland and in excellent condition!

Measures 53" by 12", with an extra 3" fringe at each end.

Asking $19, or offer

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf016.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tiesscarf015.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

PM sent on the 13D Florsheims. See my sig. I can't believe they've been there for months and no one has snagged them!


----------



## Cardinals5

Bostonian Crown Windsors - sold
Bostonian loafers - sold
Gant cotton tie - sold
Golden goodies golf surcingle - sold


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> *OFFERS ALSO WELCOME
> *


POLO SUNGLASSES ARE GONE.
THANKS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Two pairs E. T. Wright Arch Preserver shoes, 10.5 AA*

(Offering $75 for both pairs.)

*Wingtip Balmorals*

Practically NOS--less than a half dozen wearings by my estimation--they are in excellent condition and were straight laced that way when I found them and only needed a quick brushing to get a small bit of lint out of the perforations on the toe. They are of a high quality calfskin and are fully leather lined. They also have a really great vintage shape to the last--especially at the toe.

Asking $60 shipped.


















































*Full Strap Penny Loafers--made in Maine USA*

"Whippet Wright" handsewns. These are in good condition with a little creasing and a couple of marks and about 25% left on the heel caps. Wright quality that gets raves here for their arch-preserver construction.

$30 shipped.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A few items here. 
Two BB casual jackets.

One Kelley Green - Size Medium

















One Navy Blue - Size Large

















Pair of black Church's Salisbury Loafers - gently worn, size makes about to about an 11D.

























All items $40 each plus shipping.


----------



## AlanC

I have that exact jacket, and really like it.



EastVillageTrad said:


> Two BB casual jackets.
> 
> One Kelley Green - Size Medium
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/ebay/DSCN0741.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v674/RyanBWeddle/ebay/DSCN0742.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

*When Trad was king...*

*SOLD*--This is probably the most perfect example of a Trad, Ivy-league, classic Brooks Brothers suit that I've ever seen. It's from Brooks' old 346 line, and it's a great example of Brooks' legendary quality--fully canvassed, with hand stitching in the collar and shoulders. The fabric is a beautiful, relatively heavy (probably 12-13 oz. at least) solid navy twill.

3-roll-2 sack, flapped pockets, center vent, half lined jacket with beautifully finished seams inside. 6-button vest; plain front trousers with cuffs. Of course.

Based on the label style and the lapel width, I'm fairly confident it was made not later than 1964.

Tagged size is 41S, and I believe that's pretty accurate. But see measurements for specifics.

You may never see such a classic Trad suit again. I haven't seen a Brooks this nice before--it's even nicer than another 346 suit I have of a similar vintage. You certainly couldn't get anything like it from BB today, unless perhaps you went through the Golden Fleece MTM program--and that'd easily set you back $1800 or more for a fabric this nice. It's in beautiful condition, too. The cotton linings have yellowed a bit with age, but no stains, holes, rips, or anything else. The only thing even close to an imperfection is that the sleeve lining needs to be restitched at the armhole.

$125 shipped CONUS, Paypal personal.

Jacket Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 44"
Length: 29 3/4"
Sleeves: 23" plus about 2" to let down

Vest measurements: 
Chest: 41"
Length, from center back of collar down to the front points: 27"

Trousers:
Waist: 34" with at least 3" to let out
Inseam: 28" with maybe 1/2" to let down without losing cuffs
Outseam: 39 1/4"

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB navy sack/DSCF6383.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB navy sack/th_DSCF6386.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB navy sack/th_DSCF6389.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB navy sack/th_DSCF6390.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB navy sack/th_DSCF6393.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB navy sack/th_DSCF6391.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/BB navy sack/th_DSCF6396-1.jpg


----------



## Jack.

Three Shirts 15 1/2 x 35 - Two Brooks Brothers & one Crichton made in London.

One Tie - Paul Stuart.

$35 shipped via Priority Mail. Paypal Personal only please.


----------



## Jack.

*J. Press Nantucket-Red Cotton Sweater*

J. Press cotton summer sweater. Excellent condition. Size XL.

Measurements: 
25 Chest
35 Sleeves
27 Length

$25 shipped via Priority Mail. Paypal Personal only please.


----------



## DFPyne

English made Brooks Brothers Navy Shetland Sweater - Size L

It has a little pilling and a couple very small moth holes but in areas that can't really be seen when wearing. Could use a trip to the dry cleaners. 



Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.25"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 26"

Price $25 - Offers Welcome


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Tony Lumpkin- Finally a sack that might fit... only it's madras.

Always looking for 16.5/17-36/37 BB and Press OCBDs in standard colors, checks, and stripes.

I found a JAB 3/2 navy sack in hopsack, I believe. I'd never seen a JAB sack, but it looks to be pretty well made. The lining is a bit beat up around the arm pits but it'd work well as a beater. My guess is about a 44-45L? Might even work for a 46L. If you're interested, I can go back and take measurements. Let me know via PM.


----------



## closerlook

*ALDEN LHS SHELL CORDOVAN COLOR 8*

ALDEN LHS SHELL CORDOVAN COLOR 8
6.5 D
BOX, SHOE BAGS, and SHOE TREES INCLUDED>

299.99 shipped CONUS


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> WEMBLY 100% WOOL KNIT TIE
> 
> *PRICE DROP >> PAYPAL 12 DOLLARS SHIPPED CONUS
> *


Price Drop > now $8


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> *PRICE DROP >> PAYPAL 10 DOLLARS SHIPPED CONUS
> *


Price drop now $8


----------



## swb120

*$15 Harris Tweeds! I have to get rid of these!*

Any Harris Tweed below is *$15 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago) with paypal personal payment!

1) This Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent.

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

2) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm.

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/

3) Harris Tweed brown herringbone, tagged size 42R.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

Huntington 3/2 sack blazer

very good condition.
I suspect this was hardly used. 
The breast pocket is still sewn together.
lapped seams
patch flap pockets
2 buttons on the sleeve
hooked vent
I could not find any flaws.
measurements:
shoulders: 18
armpits: 21
sleeves: 24.5
length from the BOC: 30.25
this is roughly 39-40R
would like $40 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> I've got seven assorted ties I'm looking to unload.
> 
> View attachment 1417
> 
> Top row left to right: Arnie 100% cotton knit, BB 346, Robert Talbott Best of Class, 2 Lands End repps.
> Bottom row: BB Makers (both)
> 
> Asking *$12 each* or *$65 for the lot.* If you buy the lot, you will be the lucky recipient of a free Brooks Brothers Makers Blue OCBD 17-36. The shirt has a small flaw in the left shoulder where the seam is broken, but someone who's good with a needle and thread should be able to stitch it up no problem. Other than that, the shirt is flawless.
> View attachment 1418


Price drop: *10* each, *55 *for the lot.


----------



## Cardinals5

I picked up a beat up pair of Hanover shells last week in an unusual size - I figured they wouldn't sell as shoes, but had the idea of cutting them up (the soles were gone and the shell had seen some serious action) and turning them into key fobs, etc. Anyway, I cut the first shoe up today and wanted to check the feasibility of making key fobs before taking the majority of the shell to my cobbler. I made this one myself from the laces section of the shoe - I just unstitched this part from the shoe, used some moleskin as padding, and hand stitched this part back together.

As you can see it's an unusual shape for a key chain, but I thought someone might want it as a conversation piece, fun keychain, whatever. I don't have a regular key ring right now, but will pick some up tomorrow.

If anyone wants it, I'm asking $15 shipped (if the others turn out, I'll sell all of them here except one for me).



The shell of the shell


The Horween stamp on the inside of the shell


The original pair of shoes


----------



## closerlook

*CORDOVAN WATCH STRAP*

GOT THIS ON EBAY - WAS TOO SMALL FOR MY WATCH
30 shipped


----------



## red sweatpants

PM'd ya, jfkemd.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Two BB casual jackets.

One Kelley Green - Size Medium *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

















One Navy Blue - Size Large

















Pair of black Church's Salisbury Loafers - gently worn, size makes about to about an 11D.

























All items $40 each plus shipping.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Price drops on everything*

Emerson-Graham (pretty good traditional maker) 3/2 subtly darted madras jacket. As madras jackets go this one is fairly tame. Single, straight vent, 4 buttons on sleeve, fully lined.

Condition: excellent, I don't think it was worn very much.

No tagged size, but something like a 38/39R
Chest: 41 3/4"
Waist: 39 1/2"
Shoulders: 17"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 29 3/4"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad - Last drop before eBay

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/qwef001.jpg/

Bills Originals, M1, flat front, cement color.

Condition: very good, a small mark on right thigh (pictured). The mark will probably come out with laundering, but if not it's not very obvious.

Tagged size: 40
Waist: 41 3/4"
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 30" +3" to let down
Rise: 14.25 (I assume the rise is longer than typical for Bills because of the larger waist size)
No cuffs

Price: $14.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad - Last drop before eBay

https://img237.imageshack.us/i/qwef004.jpg/

Vtg (New Haven, Cambridge, New York, San Francisco) J. Press natural-colored raw silk sport coat. 2 patch pockets, hook vent, 3 buttons on sleeve, ½ lined. Very good condition - no apparent flaws, but has been worn.

Tagged size: None, but about a 39/40L
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39 ½"
Sleeves: 24 ¾" +2 ¼"
BOC: 32 ¼" 

Price: $32.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img806.imageshack.us/i/wefafes031.jpg/ 

Vtg Palm Beach "Bataya Weave" (rough) tropical wool sport coat. 3 patch pockets, straight single vent, ½" lined, opaque plastic buttons, 2 buttons on sleeve, slightly padded shoulders (a bit more than "natural")

Tagged size: 43L
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Sleeves: 26 ¼"
BOC: 31 ½"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/wefafes028.jpg/

*From my closet:* BB 346 (outlet) rainbow seersucker bd long sleeve shirt. Mint condition.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/wefafes008.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/wefafes009.jpg/

*From my closet:* BB 346 (outlet) blue/white bd short sleeve shirt. Mint condition

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 45"

Price: $12.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/wefafes011.jpg/

Charleston Khakis green/white seersucker pants. Made in USA. Flat front. Mint condition.

Tagged: 34R
Waist: 34 ½"
Outseam: 43 1/8"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: 1 ½"

Price:$22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/wefafes013.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/wefafes014.jpg/

Berle pastel patch madras shorts. Double pleated. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Waist: 37"
Outseam: 19 ¼"
Inseam: 7 ½"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/wefafes005.jpg/

Corbin gingham shorts. Flat front. Probably a cotton/poly blend. Very good condition

Waist: 38"
Outseam: 19 ¾"
Inseam: 8 ½"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/aefa002.jpg/https://img237.imageshack.us/i/aefa003.jpg/

Vtg Florsheim brown captoe balmorals with contrast stitching - Sold

Southwick for Granger Owings charcoal birdseye 3/2 sack suit. 100% wool, fully canvassed, single vented, fully lined. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 39/40R
Chest: 41 3/4"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
BOC: 30 1/4"

Trousers - flat front
Waist: 34 1/2" +0
Outseam: 39 1/2"
Inseam: 29"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img815.imageshack.us/i/qwerty011.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/qwerty012.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/qwerty014.jpg/

For all you Clemson, Syracuse, etc., sports fans: Unknown maker (probably Southwick) for Rush Wilson orange 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% wool (hopsack?). MOP buttons, single vent, fully canvassed.
No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
BOC: 30

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/qwerty002.jpg/https://img808.imageshack.us/i/qwerty003.jpg/

Cape Cod "beer stein" navy emblematic. Feels like 100% silk, but could be a blend.
Width: 3 1/4"
Length: 56 1/2"

Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/qwerty045.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 17x34
Chest: 54
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 34

Price: 17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $30 for both 17x34 BB ocbds)
https://img267.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh003.jpg/https://img295.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh004.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - but tiny flaw on back pleat (see pic)

Tagged: 17x34
Chest: 54
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 34

Price: 13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $30 for both 17x34 BB ocbds)
https://img69.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh005.jpg/https://img514.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh006.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh007.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - no apparent flaws. Probably won't fit anyone here, but it's such an unusual RTW size I had to pick it up.

Tagged: 20x35
Chest: 66
Neck: 20
Sleeves: 35

Price: $17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img94.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh008.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh010.jpg/

Gitman Bros. yellow ocbd - Sold

Gitman Bros. white pinpoint button-down. Made in USA. Very good condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Chest: 47
Neck: 15 ¼"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh015.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh016.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh017.jpg/

2 pair of Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos: Clark model - Sold

Filson hunting cargo pants. Very heavy weight cloth, at least 10+oz. Appears very little worn, excellent condition

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36
Outseam: 45
Inseam: 33
No cuffs

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh023.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Georgia

Friday Specials:

1.* Florsheim Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. * Excellent patina. Size 10.5D. Recently resoled. I'd rate the shell an 8 out of 10, and the soles a 9 out of 10. 
*SOLD*
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/008ac.jpg/
Details:
https://img7.imageshack.us/i/009tz.jpg/https://img72.imageshack.us/i/010wnm.jpg/https://img530.imageshack.us/i/007eb.jpg/

2. *Allen Edmonds Cameron Penny Loafers.* Black calf. Size 9.5D. Excellent shape - I'd rate the uppers and the soles a 9 out of 10. 
*SOLD*
https://img809.imageshack.us/i/002ld.jpg/
Details:
https://img638.imageshack.us/i/003ya.jpg/https://img101.imageshack.us/i/004pj.jpg/https://img175.imageshack.us/i/005sb.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## jfkemd

Huntington blazer--claimed.


----------



## CMC

*Summer shorts size 34*

Some shorts to get you through the rest of summer, plus half of fall if you live in the Sun Belt.

The Nantucket reds are by J. Crew and were hemmed from pants. A bit shorter at 18.5 from the top of the waistband. The blue and red plaid is by Chaps, and the patch madras are from American Living with adjustable side tabs.

$6 per short plus $10 for priority shipping = $28.


----------



## DFPyne

English made Brooks Brothers Navy Shetland Sweater - Size L

It has a little pilling and a couple very small moth holes but in areas that can’t really be seen when wearing. Could use a trip to the dry cleaners. 



Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.25"
Sleeves: 25.5”
Length: 26"

Price $25>Now $20 - As always questions and offers welcome


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly ties--including rare Langrock regimentals, and Brooks Bros. silk knit!*

I have some lovely trad./Ivy ties to pass on today! *All prices include shipping in CONUS*; 2 or more ties (and the Langrocks) will be sent boxed with delivery confirmation.

*International inquiries welcome; please add $1 for shipping Canada, $2 to Europe, $3 elsewhere.*

*Offers welcome!*

*PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*

*Main picture:*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties005.jpg/

*Close ups:*

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties006.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties007.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties008.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties010.jpg/

*Pictures of the Brooks silk knit:*

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties015.jpg/ https://img443.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties014.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties013.jpg/

*Ties, from left to right as shown in main picture:*

1) Langrock regimental, in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in England. The ultra-trad. store Langrock no longer exists in Princeton (or elsewhere!), and so its goods are becoming increasingly scarce. This tie was made in England expressly for Langrock's. Asking Claimed--thank you!.

2) Langrock regimental; description as for (1)! Asking Claimed--thank you!.

3) Lauren regimental. Excellent condition. $12

4) Brooks Brothers Churchill dot. Very Good condition. Asking Claimed--thank you!.

5) Burberry. Excellent condition. Asking Claimed--thank you!.

6) Brooks Brothers silk knit. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition. This is lined on the centerpiece with complementary silk. A lovely tie! Asking Claimed--thank you!.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL bean Boots in NAVY BLUE, size 9. (Fits 10)*

*Size 9 (fits 10) LL Bean Boots*

These are in Excellent condition, with very little wear to the soles and almost no wear to the uppers. These are in the rare (and now discontinued) navy blue. They're a size 9 LM, and so will fit a US size 10, according to Bean's own sizing guide, found here:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/31178?from=SR&feat=sr#impFit

Asking $40, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties002.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties003.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties004.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> GOT THIS ON EBAY - WAS TOO SMALL FOR MY WATCH
> 30 shipped


SOLD.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> I have had these for about a year.
> OFFERS WELCOME
> [these are the model shots from the internet - i am selling a pair in tortoise]


SOLD.


----------



## Cardinals5

More stuff from my closet - too many shirts so these have to go.

Brooks Brothers light blue slim fit ocbd - pretty sure this was the first generation of slim fits because it has a completely unlined collar and was made in the usa. Condition is worn, but very good to excellent - no apparent flaws. I only wore this a couple of times because the neck and sleeves are a bit short for me.

Tagged: 15.5x32
Neck: 15.25
Sleeves: 32
Chest: 45

Price: $22.50; Sold, pending payment

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/aef006.jpg/

Troy Shirtmakers Guild for Chipp in R.O. Hawick fabric. Purchased late last year because I wanted to handle a Troy/Chipp shirt, but the fit was never right. Forward point collar. The condition is only "good" because there is some wear to the inside of the back of the collar (pictured). I'd call the fabric a broadcloth - it's very light.

Neck: 16
Sleeves: 35
Chest: 49

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/aef013.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/aef015.jpg/

Brooks Brothers, made in usa, fabric woven in Italy, must-iron button-down. Purchased, wore twice, and now it's got to go. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws.

Neck: 15
Sleeves: 34.5
Chest: 45

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/aef017.jpg/

BB 346 (outlet) non-iron button-down. I kept this around for a long time because I thought I might need a non-iron sometime, but it's time to send it on its way. Purchased a couple of years ago, worn a few times. Condition is only "good" because there's a small mark on the top of the chest pocket (see pic)

Tagged: 16 2/3
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 33
Chest: 48

Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/aef019.jpg/https://img825.imageshack.us/i/aef021.jpg/

I also have a pair of made in USA Bass dirty bucks that I'll be listing tomorrow, size 8.5M.


----------



## closerlook

*HAPSEL SEERSUCKER SPORT COAT*

HAPSEL SEERSUCKER SPORT COAT

20 in pit to pit
22 in sleeve from shoulder
29 in boc to hem

single vent

*excellent condition*

$37 shipped paypal CONUS


----------



## Trip English

I'd be interested to see a picture of Closerlook's Factory One glasses on whoever snagged them. They look intriguing and I'm always on the lookout for my next pair of round eyeglasses.


----------



## hookem12387

I'm no tweedydon, so I hesitate to do a preview, but hopefully later tonight I will be posting a Brooks Bros 3/2 sack in charcoal w/pinstripes. Size 41L, unfortunately the pants are too big for me/too big to alter down to a 32/34 easily. I just need to grab measurements


----------



## closerlook

hookem12387 said:


> I'm no tweedydon, so I hesitate to do a preview, but hopefully later tonight I will be posting a Brooks Bros 3/2 sack in charcoal w/pinstripes. Size 41L, unfortunately the pants are too big for me/too big to alter down to a 32/34 easily. I just need to grab measurements


competition for my hickey freeman navy suit i see!


----------



## closerlook

Trip English said:


> I'd be interested to see a picture of Closerlook's Factory One glasses on whoever snagged them. They look intriguing and I'm always on the lookout for my next pair of round eyeglasses.


you should have snagged them!


----------



## TommyDawg

I recently bought the baracuta trench from SWB (Scott). What a great coat! Quality workmanship, loads of features, and it fit perfectly. Thanks Scott! Now I just cant wait for it to rain when I am wearing a suit...
Tom


----------



## swb120

That's great news, Tom. I'm glad it worked so well for you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm not at all surprised, and it's good that you are sharing this experience. There are countless fools who passed up the deal you found.



TommyDawg said:


> I recently bought the baracuta trench from SWB (Scott). What a great coat! Quality workmanship, loads of features, and it fit perfectly. Thanks Scott! Now I just cant wait for it to rain when I am wearing a suit...
> Tom


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> POLO RALPH LAUREN DRIVING MOC
> 7.5 > FITS LIKE 8
> 
> here is their current equivalent:
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...f=PAD/Division/Men&kw=shoes&parentPage=search
> 
> *$35 SHIPPED PAYPAL
> *
> worn only about three times
> 
> these are awesome, but just a little too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note, i have these in brown also for 30 [a little less because there is more apparent wear on the sole - but still TONS of life].*


still here.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRADLY JACKETS! Incl. Harris Tweed, Quarter-Norfolk, 3/2 sacks, and vintage 1969 3/2 blazer w/ three patch pockets!*

LOVELY JACKETS! HARRIS TWEEDS, 3/2 SACKS, VINTAGE BLAZERS, and MORE!

I have a five lovely jackets to pass on today, in sizes ranging from c. 36R to 44R, almost all of which are packed with features like functional throat latches, canvassing, patch pockets, and the like.

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and, as always, International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at or below cost.

Also as always, offers are very welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!​
*FALL IS NOT FAR OFF...!*

*1) 1969 vintage 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets*

This is a beautiful blazer, which, shockingly, is over 40 years old... although it's still in absolutely superb condition, with no flaws that I could find. This jacket is a testament to how long good, well-made clothes can last given proper care and (I assume!) fairly sparse wearing!

This blazer is just packed with trad. details. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, narrower 1960s lapels, three patch pockets (including a patch chest pocket), lapped seams, a hook vent, AND it appears to be fully canvassed. It's also half-lined, has the classic two-button cuffs (with lovely heavy buttons), very natural shoulders, and was built in June 1969. It's a very, very lovely dark green in a hopsack material, and so could easily be worn where ever you'd wear a standard navy blazer without any risk of Master's comments.

Since this really needs to be worn and appreciated, I'm asking just *$45*.

This is tagged a 42, but remember that this is a vintage jacket, and so please see the measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

*My pictures don't do this jacket justice; the colour is best shown on pictures 2 and 3, below.*

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties045.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties050.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties053.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties046.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties047.jpg/

*2) Classic Harris tweed in dense charcoal and grey herringbone *

This is a lovely Harris Tweed in a very small, dense, and tightly-woven version of the classic charcoal and grey herringbone, which gives this jacket a lot of visual texture that bi-colour herringbones can lack. This has a single vent, is half-lined, and is in excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

Asking just *$35*

I would estimate this at around a 38/40 R, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 30 3/4
Shoulders: 18 1/2

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties016.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties017.jpg/ https://img807.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties020.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties018.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties019.jpg/

*3) Lovely and unusual colourful vintage 3/2 sack tweed*

The colourway of this jacket is going to be very, very hard to describe, as it's unusual, striking, lovely, and apparently impossible to capture on camera, at least for me!

So, I'll start with the easy things first. This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, narrower lapels, what appears to be full canvassing, and two button cuffs. It has lovely natural shoulders. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

While the cut and structure of this jacket is pure Ivy League, c. 1968, the colouring is strikingly unusual--but definitely lovely. It's a subtle glen plaid ,and is in shades of dark mint green, moss green, and light rust. It's a lovely, lovely jacket, and I really wish that it fit me--I adore these unusual older pieces!

*My pictures do a terrible of of capturing the colour; it's not as dull as some of them make it out to be, but it's not a bright, livid jacket, either. My apologies here! The colour is probably closest to five, and between 3 and 4.*

Asking just *$39*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties021.jpg/ https://img237.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties023.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties027.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties031.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties032.jpg/

*4) A Quarter-Norfolk tweed jacket by College Hall!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 3/4

*5) Brown Harris Tweed, Made in the USA by Cameron Hills.*

*Claimed, thank you!*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size L Shetland Sweater in charcoal*

This is a lovely shetland sweater in excellent condition, in charcoal.

It's tagged a size Large:

Armpit to armpit: 25
Sleeve: 24.5 (but fits longer, owing to cut; I'd guess it would work best for a 35" or 36" sleeve)
Length: 27 3/4

Asking *$27*, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *Offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties067.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties068.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items--offers VERY WELCOME!*

I've consolidated many of the remaining items from my sales threads over the last couple of weeks, *and have dropped prices on EVERYTHING!*

I'm also very interested in offers on everything here--lowballs are welcome! :teach:

*Please PM with offers and interest!*

*1) GORGEOUS thick knitted retro. shawl-collar zip cardigan.*

This is simply beautiful, and is only here as I've decided that I'll never wear it, for fear of maring it--idiotic, I know, but such is life...

This is in excellent condition, but has three minor flaws. There's a minor pull on one sleeve, a missed stitch on the other (both shown), and some minor age discolouration inside the lining--I tried to picture this, but it was so faint I failed each time.

The pictures speak for themselves on this--it's lovely, and if you like it, grab it--it's unlikely you'll see one again soon!

*Asking $42*

I believe that this would best fit around a 40, but please see measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 folded over; 26/5 unfolded.
Length (BOC): 26 1/4

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/

*2) Bouvy Loro Piana blazer*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) 3/2 sack in linen/cotton--The Philosophy of Clothes!*

This is a lovely 3/2 sack in light Virginia tobacco colour. It's half-lined, and has a lovely hook vent as well as two-button cuffs. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a linen/cotton mix--a lovely summer jacket! The interior label on one side needs to be restitched, it's missing one cuff button, and it underwent an unsympathetic pressing at some point--but these are easy fixes. (The press could be fixed by steaming, and then dry-cleaning.) Given these, however, I'm asking

*Claimed--thank you!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 5/8
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

*4) Scottish tartan Lochcarron scarf*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*5) Size 40 Filson Shelter Cloth Packer Coat.*

This coat is in the easily-wearable Shelter Cloth, rather than the aptly-named and impossible-to- wear-outside-a-thorn-thicket Tin Cloth!

This is in Good/Very Good condition. Its oil finish is in great shape throughout, and there are no many stains or tears. There are, however, several small holes and snags, and there are some small professional repairs to the sleeves (all shown). All of its snaps are intact and work perfectly, and there are no tears or rips at the stress points around the (many!) pockets. All in all, this is beautifully broken in!

More information about Filson's Packer coat can be found here:

This really is a great coat, and a steal at just * $49 or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (underarm seam to cuff): 20 1/4"
Length: 29 1/2"

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson002.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson010.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson005.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson009.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson006.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson007.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/iaandfilson008.jpg/

*6) XL LL Bean shirt jacket*

A decent shirt jacket in excellent condition, perfect for casual wear and errand running in the Fall! Fully lined in plaid, with the same lining underneath the collar.

Made in Canada.

*Asking just $18!*

Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Length (BOC): 33

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats042.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats044.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats045.jpg/

*7)UNWORN House of Commons braces/suspenders*[/B]

I purchased these new from the House of Commons (yes, the commoners' part of the UK Parliament, not the trad. PA store of the same name!) some time ago. I never wore them, and so they're here. The design on the front is the House of Commons portcullis.

*Asking $14 shipped in CONUS.*

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces001.jpg/

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces002.jpg/

*8) RL Lauren regimental tie*

*Main picture:*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties005.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties008.jpg/

*Tie for sale is third from left in main picture. Excellent condition; asking $10*​


----------



## Cardinals5

Made in USA Bass dirty bucks. I purchased these NOS last year and wore them about 8-10 times, but they've got to go since I've too many shoes and prefer my white bucks. They did originally have the Bass tag on the outside, but I cut those off since I don't like tags very much. Very good condition.

Tagged: 8.5W (didn't even realize these were a wide until just today)
Outsole length: 11 1/2
Outsole width: 4 1/8
Insole length: 10 7/8

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Clarks Desert Boots - Sold


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> ALDEN LHS SHELL CORDOVAN COLOR 8
> 6.5 D
> BOX, SHOE BAGS, and SHOE TREES INCLUDED>
> 
> 299.99 shipped CONUS


*PRICE DROP > ONE TIME ONLY:$ 275 SHIPPED CONUS PAYPAL*


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a pair of Florsheim Imperial v-cleat black pebble-grain plain toe bluchers in excellent condition. It appears these were worn about 10-15 times and then tucked away in someone's closet. The outsoles show very little wear - some of the nails still haven't touched pavement. The insoles are also in excellent condition. I find no chips, gouges, etc., in the uppers. These are standard Florsheim imperial quality - they don't make'm like this anymore (or at least Florsheim doesn't).

Tagged: 10D
Outsole length: 12 5/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $65.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad











This is a pair of Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft black captoes in very good condition. I have a pair of AE Park Aves and these are easily of the same quality. The outsoles are still hard as a rock and the heel caps do NOT need to be replaced anytime soon. The uppers and insoles are also in very good condition - I don't notice any scraps, chips, etc., on the uppers.

Tagged: 10.5 D/B
Outsole length: 12 3/16"
Outsole width: 4 1/8"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (main picture taken without shoe trees) Unfortunately, the previous owner had used brown shoe laces with these ic12337: and I don't have an extra pair of black laces right now.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> BURBERRY TRENCH COAT
> W/ CHECK LINING
> ALSO COMES WITH WOOL LINER IN CHECK AS WELL
> 
> measurements:
> underarm to underarm across chest: 22 in
> length: 39.5 in
> sleeve length [from bottom of underarm]: 16
> 
> missing one sleeve button - easily replaced.
> this will need a trip to the dry cleaner
> 
> Asking $75 - PM with interest


* SOLD.*


----------



## Asterix

*Available for sale are 2 pairs of Size 12D Cordovan Shell Alden shoes*

Available for sale are *2 pairs of Size 12D Cordovan Shell Alden* shoes worn only once each and has been sitting picking dust in my closet unworn for a long while. *Each pair is $320 shipped CONUS or Both pairs combined for $600 shipped CONUS. Payment(s) via PayPal Personal. *Original Boxes included and one has its pair of shoe bags.*

Tassel Moccasin 12D

*

*Cordovan Monk Strap 12D*


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> HAPSEL SEERSUCKER SPORT COAT
> 
> 20 in pit to pit
> 22 in sleeve from shoulder
> 29 in boc to hem
> 
> single vent
> 
> *excellent condition*


*PRICE DROP $28 shipped paypal CONUS*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Accepting offers on these fine E. T. Wrights in a hard to find size.*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Two pairs E. T. Wright Arch Preserver shoes, 10.5 AA*
> 
> (Offering $75 for both pairs.)
> 
> *Wingtip Balmorals*
> 
> Practically NOS--less than a half dozen wearings by my estimation--they are in excellent condition and were straight laced that way when I found them and only needed a quick brushing to get a small bit of lint out of the perforations on the toe. They are of a high quality calfskin and are fully leather lined. They also have a really great vintage shape to the last--especially at the toe.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Strap Penny Loafers--made in Maine USA*
> 
> "Whippet Wright" handsewns. These are in good condition with a little creasing and a couple of marks and about 25% left on the heel caps. Wright quality that gets raves here for their arch-preserver construction.
> 
> $30 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Taking offers. Some rare goods in this batch.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *The English Shop West Hartford VTG Shawl Collar, Single Button Blazer: (?)*
> 
> This is a bit of a saucy trad number: shawl collar, single button, hunter green...but altogether classic and beautifully made. It has a floating canvas, mop buttons, is fully-lined, and is in remarkably good condition. It has two tiny snags, one on the right sleeve and on the lower right front. There is no tag, so pay due attention to the measurements (I don't want to blindly hazard a guess on it giving due attention to style.)
> 
> Measurements:
> 18.5" shoulders
> 24" sleeves
> 30" boc length
> 23" chest ptp
> 
> $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VTG Sperry Top Siders, 7M*
> 
> The real deal. Just like the anniversary reissue but with super sturdy leather and made in the USA. One of the ties is broken and has been put into a knot and the surface has some puckering, but they have seen very little actual wear.
> 
> $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H. H. Brown Boat Shoes, 9N*
> 
> These are a repost, and not the most recognized brand, I realize, but they are good quality and, for you, cheap.
> 
> $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *C. C. Filson Khakis, 40*
> 
> Filson.
> 
> These have had a nicely done set of minor alterations to narrow the leg, to take up the hem 1.5", and to take in the waist 1". They are in great shape.
> 
> (The second picture shows the true color.)
> 
> 19.5" waist
> 44" outseam
> 32" inseam (2"-3" to let)
> 
> $30 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand New Corbin Navy Dress Trousers, 44 (let out to 46)*
> 
> Plain-front, cuffed. They were altered, but apparently never worn. The waist has been let out to it's maximum, and they've been cuffed to 1.5" with probably nothing to let.
> 
> 23" waist (from 22")
> 38.5" outseam
> 27" inseam
> 
> $35 shipped.


----------



## dmbfrisb

Price Drop $55 delivered CONUS



dmbfrisb said:


> Purchased 2-3 years ago, however I have never worn it as I feel my complection is too fair to pull off the jacket with confidence. Jacket is absolutely perfect and loses any wrinkles pretty quickly.
> 
> The favorite travel coat of Leigh H. Perkins, Orvis Chairman, who's traveled the globe for decades for business and pleasure. You'll love as much as he does how the hopsack fabric of polyester/wool defies wrinkling, resists stains, and packs well for worry-free travel. Plus, you'll be glad the hopsack's interior sports our exclusive Orvis File System™, which includes button-tab pocket, zippered security pocket, and two lower utility pockets to keep your passport, plane tickets, and maps secure and on hand. Details include lapel buttonhole, full lining, and unique Orvis blazer buttons. Three exterior and four interior pockets. In navy. Polyester/wool. Made in the USA.
> 
> Well reviewed, 28/29 people would recommend this jacket:
> 
> Size: 42R
> Chest measurement 22.25"
> Waist measurement 20.5"
> Shoulder width 19.5"
> Jacket Length 30"
> Sleeve length 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 delivered to CONUS


----------



## Cardinals5

This is a beautiful, immaculate Norman Hilton "Hilton 1893" navy pinstripe suit. "Hilton 1893", iirc, was the last manifestation of the Norman Hilton lines before Nick Hilton took over the company (or brought it back) meaning the suit dates from the mid- to late 1990s. The suit is the "Hadson" model made with Super 100s cloth from the Italian Reda mill. The suit has all the right stuff: 3/2 sack, fully canvassed, natural shoulders, single vent, 4 buttons on the sleeve, flat front trousers, 1 5/8" cuffs, and buttons for suspenders.

Condition: excellent, no apparent condition issues of any kind.

Tagged: 44L
Chest: 48"
Waist: 45 1/2"
Shoulders: 19 1/2"
Sleeves: 26"
BOC: 33"

Waist: 38"
Outseam: 44"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: $100.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad 










Gant Shirtmakers yellow oxford cloth forward point shirt with button-down pocket. Fabric content is not listed, but feels like a cotton/poly blend. I mainly picked this one up for those who like button-down pockets. Condition is very good - no stains, snags, tears, etc.

Tagged: 15 1/2"x34
Chest: 43"
Neck: 15 1/2"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Orgetorix

2 pairs of Aldens, both size 12C (with an A-width heel, Alden's normal sizing method). Both recently recrafted by Alden Restoration and worn little since then. Both in very good condition. Paypal personal only.

Color #8 shell cordovan Leisure Handsewn penny loafers. Gorgeous condition. Couple of small dents or holes in the back and side of one shoe, but they're hard to see. $200 shipped CONUS.










Tan calf Norwegian split-toe bluchers, with handsewn apron. These have the beginnings of a very nice burnished patina, especially around the toes and heels. $90 shipped CONUS.










More pics here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/12C Aldens/


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops on everything, including a J. Press 3/2 sack jacket for $27.50! Mint condition Charleston Khaki green/white seersucker trousers for $20!

Vtg (New Haven, Cambridge, New York, San Francisco) J. Press natural-colored raw silk sport coat. 2 patch pockets, hook vent, 3 buttons on sleeve, ½ lined. Very good condition - no apparent flaws, but has been worn.

Tagged size: None, but about a 39/40L
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39 ½"
Sleeves: 24 ¾" +2 ¼"
BOC: 32 ¼" 

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img806.imageshack.us/i/wefafes031.jpg/ 

Vtg Palm Beach "Bataya Weave" (rough) tropical wool sport coat. 3 patch pockets, straight single vent, ½" lined, opaque plastic buttons, 2 buttons on sleeve, slightly padded shoulders (a bit more than "natural")

Tagged size: 43L
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Sleeves: 26 ¼"
BOC: 31 ½"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/wefafes028.jpg/

Charleston Khakis green/white seersucker pants. Made in USA. Flat front. Mint condition.

Tagged: 34R
Waist: 34 ½"
Outseam: 43 1/8"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: 1 ½"

Price:$20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/wefafes013.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/wefafes014.jpg/

Corbin gingham shorts. Flat front. Probably a cotton/poly blend. Very good condition

Waist: 38"
Outseam: 19 ¾"
Inseam: 8 ½"

Price: Sold, pending payment

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/aefa002.jpg/https://img237.imageshack.us/i/aefa003.jpg/

Southwick for Granger Owings charcoal birdseye 3/2 sack suit. 100% wool, fully canvassed, single vented, fully lined. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 39/40R
Chest: 41 3/4"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
BOC: 30 1/4"

Trousers - flat front
Waist: 34 1/2" +0
Outseam: 39 1/2"
Inseam: 29"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img815.imageshack.us/i/qwerty011.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/qwerty012.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/qwerty014.jpg/

For all you Clemson, Syracuse, etc., sports fans: Unknown maker (probably Southwick) for Rush Wilson orange 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% wool (hopsack?). MOP buttons, single vent, fully canvassed.
No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
BOC: 30

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/qwerty002.jpg/https://img808.imageshack.us/i/qwerty003.jpg/

Cape Cod "beer stein" navy emblematic. Feels like 100% silk, but could be a blend.
Width: 3 1/4"
Length: 56 1/2"

Price: $8.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/qwerty045.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 17x34
Chest: 54
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 34

Price: 15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $20.00 for both 17x34 BB ocbds)
https://img267.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh003.jpg/https://img295.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh004.jpg/

BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - but tiny flaw on back pleat (see pic)

Tagged: 17x34
Chest: 54
Neck: 17
Sleeves: 34

Price: 10.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $30 for both 17x34 BB ocbds)
https://img69.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh005.jpg/https://img514.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh006.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh007.jpg/

Gitman Bros. white pinpoint button-down. Made in USA. Very good condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Chest: 47
Neck: 15 ¼"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh015.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh016.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh017.jpg/

Troy Shirtmakers Guild for Chipp in R.O. Hawick fabric. Purchased late last year because I wanted to handle a Troy/Chipp shirt, but the fit was never right. Forward point collar. The condition is only "good" because there is some wear to the inside of the back of the collar (pictured). I'd call the fabric a broadcloth - it's very light.

Neck: 16
Sleeves: 35
Chest: 49

Price: Sold, pending payment

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/aef013.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/aef015.jpg/

Brooks Brothers, made in usa, fabric woven in Italy, must-iron button-down. Purchased, wore twice, and now it's got to go. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws.

Neck: 15
Sleeves: 34.5
Chest: 45

Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/aef017.jpg/

BB 346 (outlet) non-iron button-down. I kept this around for a long time because I thought I might need a non-iron sometime, but it's time to send it on its way. Purchased a couple of years ago, worn a few times. Condition is only "good" because there's a small mark on the top of the chest pocket (see pic)

Tagged: 16 2/3
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 33
Chest: 48

Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/aef019.jpg/https://img825.imageshack.us/i/aef021.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

12D FLorsehim Imperial Longwings
Black Pebblegrain
solid, but not in great condition, need a polish, new laces, some edge dressing
a bit scuffed at the back of the heel.
$25 shipped/offer

Recent Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket
Nice light brown herringbone, fully lined, 2-button, darted, center vent
tagged 44 Long
chest: 22", shoulders: 19 3/4", sleeves: 26", bottom collar to hem: 32 3/4"
$50 shipped

Brooks Brother Poplin Pants
older, blue tag, good condition
40" waist, 29.5" inseam
$25 shipped/offer ($35 shipped for these and the flannels bellow)

Price drops



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Older Brooks Brothers Flannels
> Flat front, very dark gray, heavy wool, not for spring or summer wear.
> 42" waist (alterable), 29 1/2" inseam, 1 3/4" cuffs,
> $20 shipped conus/offer
> 
> Very un-trad BB tee shirt
> like new condition, no tagged size but probably an XL, 23" pit-to-pit, 31" long
> $10 shipped/offers


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Just posted a $20 shipped 40L Oxxford jacket in he new Sales Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Cheap-Oxxford-sportcoat&p=1132359#post1132359


----------



## sporto55

Looking for Shetland wool Crew Necks size Large. Preferably Alan Paine or J Press.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL ITEM!
> 
> NAVY SUIT FROM HICKEY FREEMAN
> Board Room Collection
> 100% Wool
> 
> chest - underarm to underarm: approx. 22 in
> length BOC to end: 32 in
> sleeve - underarm to end of sleeve: 17 1/2 in.
> [non-functional buttons on sleeve]
> flat front pants
> waist: 34
> inseam: approx. 34
> 
> some minuscule frays on seat - you'd have to be superman to see them.
> 
> ASKING $60 - PM with interest:


*CLAIM PENDING*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Navy Surcingle Belt, Unmarked. 44.5" end to end, probably fits a 38-40 belt size.

$15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Pair of black Church's Salisbury Loafers - gently worn, size makes about to about an 11D.

























$40 plus shipping.


----------



## Jack.

Three Shirts 15 1/2 x 35 - Two Brooks Brothers & one Crichton made in London.
Put on ebay Tue 10 August


----------



## Pentheos

Jack. said:


> Three Shirts 15 1/2 x 35 - Two Brooks Brothers & one Crichton made in London.
> Put on ebay Tue 10 August


You'll need to try harder than this.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

The Filson Packer Coat has now been claimed; the green 3/2 blazer and the colourful 3/2 tweed are claimed, pending payment.

Items that were mentioned here but were claimed prior to posting include: the two Schott Perfectos (black and dark brown), the Paul Stuart tweed, the Harris Tweed car coat, the size 42 Barbour Nothumbria and its warm pile liner, a BB blazer, and a pair of Harris Tweeds.

*Coming soon*: two Borsalino fedoras, in size 7 1/4, and c. 7 1/4! And a few more tweeds and ties...


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops on these shoes

Made in USA Bass dirty bucks. I purchased these NOS last year and wore them about 8-10 times, but they've got to go since I've too many shoes and prefer my white bucks. They did originally have the Bass tag on the outside, but I cut those off since I don't like tags very much. Very good condition.

Tagged: 8.5W (didn't even realize these were a wide until just today)
Outsole length: 11 1/2
Outsole width: 4 1/8
Insole length: 10 7/8

Price: $20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Here's a pair of Florsheim Imperial v-cleat black pebble-grain plain toe bluchers in excellent condition. It appears these were worn about 10-15 times and then tucked away in someone's closet. The outsoles show very little wear - some of the nails still haven't touched pavement. The insoles are also in excellent condition. I find no chips, gouges, etc., in the uppers. These are standard Florsheim imperial quality - they don't make'm like this anymore (or at least Florsheim doesn't).

Tagged: 10D
Outsole length: 12 5/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $55.00<<65.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad











This is a pair of Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft black captoes in very good condition. I have a pair of AE Park Aves and these are easily of the same quality. The outsoles are still hard as a rock and the heel caps do NOT need to be replaced anytime soon. The uppers and insoles are also in very good condition - I don't notice any scraps, chips, etc., on the uppers.

Tagged: 10.5 D/B
Outsole length: 12 3/16"
Outsole width: 4 1/8"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

NOTE: These are full grain calfskin and NOT corrected grain, I just gave them a polish before taking pictures

Price: $38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (main picture taken without shoe trees) Unfortunately, the previous owner had used brown shoe laces with these ic12337: and I don't have an extra pair of black laces right now.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Borsalino hats!*

*Both claimed--thank you!*

*I left up pictures of each to inspire envy of the lucky member who secured them!* 

*1) Borsalino "Attiala 258" dark charcoal fedora*

This is a beautiful, classic Borsalino fedora! It's a size 7 1/4 (59), and is in lovely condition. The only flaw is that part of the interior lining is coming away from the interior sweatband--but this is a very easy fix, and, in any case, neither affects the wear of the hat nor can be seen when it's worn.

Asking *$65* shipped, or offer.

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/borsalinohats002.jpg/

*2) Borsalino "Alessandria" hat.*

This is a lovely summer hat! It could do with a professional cleaning as there in a small blue line on the underside of the brim, and discolouration about 1" high around the top of the hatband--this is most noticeable in the head-on picture, where it is more noticeable than it actually is in real life. Having noted that this hat could be cleaned, it's still utterly wearable as it is--indeed, in this condition it would make a perfect more casual summer hat, dripping with tradly nonchalence!

This hat is slightly larger than the Attiala; although there is no size givenm I estimate it as a 7 3/8-60. As such, it could be worn by someone who wears a 7 1/4 with the addition of padding in the inside sweatband.

https://img401.imageshack.us/i/borsalinohats017.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*All of the following jackets are now claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> LOVELY JACKETS! HARRIS TWEEDS, 3/2 SACKS, VINTAGE BLAZERS, and MORE!
> 
> I have a five lovely jackets to pass on today, in sizes ranging from c. 36R to 44R, almost all of which are packed with features like functional throat latches, canvassing, patch pockets, and the like.
> 
> As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and, as always, International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at or below cost.
> 
> Also as always, offers are very welcome!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!​
> *FALL IS NOT FAR OFF...!*
> 
> *1) 1969 vintage 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> This is a beautiful blazer, which, shockingly, is over 40 years old... although it's still in absolutely superb condition, with no flaws that I could find. This jacket is a testament to how long good, well-made clothes can last given proper care and (I assume!) fairly sparse wearing!
> 
> This blazer is just packed with trad. details. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, narrower 1960s lapels, three patch pockets (including a patch chest pocket), lapped seams, a hook vent, AND it appears to be fully canvassed. It's also half-lined, has the classic two-button cuffs (with lovely heavy buttons), very natural shoulders, and was built in June 1969. It's a very, very lovely dark green in a hopsack material, and so could easily be worn where ever you'd wear a standard navy blazer without any risk of Master's comments.
> 
> This is tagged a 42, but remember that this is a vintage jacket, and so please see the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> *2) Classic Harris tweed in dense charcoal and grey herringbone *
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Lovely and unusual colourful vintage 3/2 sack tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> The colourway of this jacket is going to be very, very hard to describe, as it's unusual, striking, lovely, and apparently impossible to capture on camera, at least for me!
> 
> So, I'll start with the easy things first. This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, narrower lapels, what appears to be full canvassing, and two button cuffs. It has lovely natural shoulders. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.
> 
> While the cut and structure of this jacket is pure Ivy League, c. 1968, the colouring is strikingly unusual--but definitely lovely. It's a subtle glen plaid ,and is in shades of dark mint green, moss green, and light rust. It's a lovely, lovely jacket, and I really wish that it fit me--I adore these unusual older pieces!
> 
> *My pictures do a terrible of of capturing the colour; it's not as dull as some of them make it out to be, but it's not a bright, livid jacket, either. My apologies here! The colour is probably closest to five, and between 3 and 4.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> *4) A Quarter-Norfolk tweed jacket by College Hall!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/8
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> *5) Brown Harris Tweed, Made in the USA by Cameron Hills.*
> 
> *Claimed, thank you!*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/2


----------



## Bermuda

Nautica 38x32 Seersucker pants. Only worn about 2 times. Very light blue/grey stripes and cream (not white). Excellent condition. Asking $18.00 shipped in the CONUS


Ralph Lauren polo military style khakis. 38x32. Barely ever worn. This is really high quality cotton. $18.00 shipped CONUS


Ralph Lauren Polo pink/blue/green plaid OCBD. The cotton of the oxford is so high quality that it doesn't wrinkle. Asking $13.00 shipped CONUS



Tommy Hilfiger yellow/blue tie. Like new. Asking $10.00 shipped CONUS



J Crew red/dark blue stripe tie with an English lion crest. Made of English silk. Asking $12.00 shipped CONUS


----------



## vwguy

Bermuda said:


> Ralph Lauren Polo pink/blue/green plaid OCBD. The cotton of the oxford is so high quality that it doesn't wrinkle. Asking $13.00 shipped CONUS


Size on the shirt? Short or long sleeve?

Brian


----------



## Bermuda

Sorry....the shirt is long sleeved size XL


----------



## closerlook

*Clarks Wallabees Black 7 D*

Hello, 
Here is a pair of black Wallabees in size 7D.
They are in really great shape and extremely comfortable.

Lately I've seen more and more professors wearing these.

*Offers warmly welcome.*


----------



## Bermuda

seersucker pants and Polo shirt have been claimed pending payment.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> This is a beautiful, immaculate Norman Hilton "Hilton 1893" navy pinstripe suit. "Hilton 1893", iirc, was the last manifestation of the Norman Hilton lines before Nick Hilton took over the company (or brought it back) meaning the suit dates from the mid- to late 1990s. The suit is the "Hadson" model made with Super 100s cloth from the Italian Reda mill. The suit has all the right stuff: 3/2 sack, fully canvassed, natural shoulders, single vent, 4 buttons on the sleeve, flat front trousers, 1 5/8" cuffs, and buttons for suspenders.
> 
> Condition: excellent, no apparent condition issues of any kind.
> 
> Tagged: 44L
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 45 1/2"
> Shoulders: 19 1/2"
> Sleeves: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> 
> Waist: 38"
> Outseam: 44"
> Inseam: 32"
> Cuffs: 1 5/8"
> 
> Price: SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant Shirtmakers yellow oxford cloth forward point shirt with button-down pocket. Fabric content is not listed, but feels like a cotton/poly blend. I mainly picked this one up for those who like button-down pockets. Condition is very good - no stains, snags, tears, etc.
> 
> Tagged: 15 1/2"x34
> Chest: 43"
> Neck: 15 1/2"
> Sleeves: 34"
> 
> Price: $17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

The sale of these fell through so they're back with a price drop



Cardinals5 said:


> Corbin "natural shoulder" trousers - multi-colored houndstooth. Excellent condition. Feels like 100% wool, but no tag.
> Waist: 35"
> Outseam: 41 1/4"
> Inseam: 31 1/4" +3 1/2" to let out
> No cuffs
> 
> Price: $15.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/qwerty024.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/qwerty025.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> View attachment 1445
> 
> Navy Surcingle Belt, Unmarked. 44.5" end to end, probably fits a 38-40 belt size.
> 
> *$13* shipped CONUS.


Price drop.


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> Price drop: *$9* each, *$50 *for the lot.


Price drop.


----------



## closerlook

*Price Drop*



closerlook said:


> ALDEN LHS SHELL CORDOVAN COLOR 8
> 6.5 D
> BOX, SHOE BAGS, and SHOE TREES INCLUDED>
> 
> 299.99 shipped CONUS


*now just $214.00 shipped!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Last drops on everything in this post before sending the stuff to eBay - if interested, please make an offer.



Cardinals5 said:


> Vtg (New Haven, Cambridge, New York, San Francisco) J. Press natural-colored raw silk sport coat. 2 patch pockets, hook vent, 3 buttons on sleeve, ½ lined. Very good condition - no apparent flaws, but has been worn.
> 
> Tagged size: None, but about a 39/40L
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39 ½"
> Sleeves: 24 ¾" +2 ¼"
> BOC: 32 ¼"
> 
> Price: $24.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img806.imageshack.us/i/wefafes031.jpg/
> 
> Vtg Palm Beach "Bataya Weave" (rough) tropical wool sport coat. 3 patch pockets, straight single vent, ½" lined, opaque plastic buttons, 2 buttons on sleeve, slightly padded shoulders (a bit more than "natural")
> 
> Tagged size: 43L
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 43"
> Sleeves: 26 ¼"
> BOC: 31 ½"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/wefafes028.jpg/
> 
> Charleston Khakis green/white seersucker pants. Made in USA. Flat front. Mint condition.
> 
> Tagged: 34R
> Waist: 34 ½"
> Outseam: 43 1/8"
> Inseam: 32"
> Cuffs: 1 ½"
> 
> Price:$16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img835.imageshack.us/i/wefafes013.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/wefafes014.jpg/
> 
> Southwick for Granger Owings charcoal birdseye 3/2 sack suit. 100% wool, fully canvassed, single vented, fully lined. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws.
> 
> Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 39/40R
> Chest: 41 3/4"
> Waist: 39"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
> BOC: 30 1/4"
> 
> Trousers - flat front
> Waist: 34 1/2" +0
> Outseam: 39 1/2"
> Inseam: 29"
> Cuffs: 1.5"
> 
> Price: SOLD
> 
> https://img815.imageshack.us/i/qwerty011.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/qwerty012.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/qwerty014.jpg/
> 
> For all you Clemson, Syracuse, etc., sports fans: Unknown maker (probably Southwick) for Rush Wilson orange 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% wool (hopsack?). MOP buttons, single vent, fully canvassed.
> No tagged size, but about a 40R
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 23 1/2" +2 1/2"
> BOC: 30
> 
> Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/qwerty002.jpg/https://img808.imageshack.us/i/qwerty003.jpg/
> 
> Cape Cod "beer stein" navy emblematic. Feels like 100% silk, but could be a blend.
> Width: 3 1/4"
> Length: 56 1/2"
> 
> Price: SOLD
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/qwerty045.jpg/
> 
> BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - worn, but no apparent flaws.
> 
> Tagged: 17x34
> Chest: 54
> Neck: 17
> Sleeves: 34
> 
> Price: 12.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh003.jpg/https://img295.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh004.jpg/
> 
> BB light blue ocbd. Vintage, made in USA, completely unlined collar. Very good condition - but tiny flaw on back pleat (see pic)
> 
> Tagged: 17x34
> Chest: 54
> Neck: 17
> Sleeves: 34
> 
> Price: 8.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh005.jpg/https://img514.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh006.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh007.jpg/
> 
> Gitman Bros. white pinpoint button-down. Made in USA. Very good condition - no apparent flaws.
> 
> Tagged: 15.5x34
> Chest: 47
> Neck: 15 ¼"
> Sleeves: 34"
> 
> Price: 12.50; Sold, pending payment
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh015.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh016.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/eyhdgh017.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers, made in usa, fabric woven in Italy, must-iron button-down. Purchased, wore twice, and now it's got to go. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws.
> 
> Neck: 15
> Sleeves: 34.5
> Chest: 45
> 
> Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/aef017.jpg/
> 
> BB 346 (outlet) non-iron button-down. I kept this around for a long time because I thought I might need a non-iron sometime, but it's time to send it on its way. Purchased a couple of years ago, worn a few times. Condition is only "good" because there's a small mark on the top of the chest pocket (see pic)
> 
> Tagged: 16 2/3
> Neck: 16
> Sleeves: 33
> Chest: 48
> 
> Price: 6.00; Sold, pending payment
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/aef019.jpg/https://img825.imageshack.us/i/aef021.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

*A BUNCH OF HIGH QUALITY SWEATERS AND A SHIRT*

BROOKS BROTHERS PLAID SCOTTISH 100% WOOL LONG SLEEVE SWEATER 
SZ. SMALL
NEW WITHOUT TAGS
$35 SHIPPED



















BROOKS BROTHERS FAIR ISLE SWEATER VEST
100% WOOL
NEW WITHOUT TAGS
SZ. SMALL
$30 SHIPPED










J. CREW FAIR ISLE SWEATER VEST
100% WOOL
SZ. SMALL
$25 SHIPPED










BROOKS BROTHERS - _NEW WITH TAG_
BUTTON DOWN - WHITE COLLAR BLUE SHIRT
15 1/2 - 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!* Offers welcome!



TweedyDon said:


> This is a lovely shetland sweater in excellent condition, in charcoal.
> 
> It's tagged a size Large:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 25
> Sleeve: 24.5 (but fits longer, owing to cut; I'd guess it would work best for a 35" or 36" sleeve)
> Length: 27 3/4
> 
> Asking *Now $24*, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation. *Offers welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> https://img205.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties067.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties068.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drops! *Offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I've consolidated many of the remaining items from my sales threads over the last couple of weeks, *and have dropped prices on EVERYTHING!*
> 
> I'm also very interested in offers on everything here--lowballs are welcome! :teach:
> 
> *Please PM with offers and interest!*
> 
> *1) GORGEOUS thick knitted retro. shawl-collar zip cardigan.*
> 
> This is simply beautiful, and is only here as I've decided that I'll never wear it, for fear of maring it--idiotic, I know, but such is life...
> 
> This is in excellent condition, but has three minor flaws. There's a minor pull on one sleeve, a missed stitch on the other (both shown), and some minor age discolouration inside the lining--I tried to picture this, but it was so faint I failed each time.
> 
> The pictures speak for themselves on this--it's lovely, and if you like it, grab it--it's unlikely you'll see one again soon!
> 
> *Now Asking $35*
> 
> I believe that this would best fit around a 40, but please see measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 folded over; 26/5 unfolded.
> Length (BOC): 26 1/4
> 
> https://img829.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed00.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed01.jpg/
> 
> *2) Bouvy Loro Piana blazer*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) 3/2 sack in linen/cotton--The Philosophy of Clothes!*
> 
> This is a lovely 3/2 sack in light Virginia tobacco colour. It's half-lined, and has a lovely hook vent as well as two-button cuffs. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a linen/cotton mix--a lovely summer jacket! The interior label on one side needs to be restitched, it's missing one cuff button, and it underwent an unsympathetic pressing at some point--but these are easy fixes. (The press could be fixed by steaming, and then dry-cleaning.) Given these, however, I'm asking
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 5/8
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> *4) Scottish tartan Lochcarron scarf*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) Size 40 Filson Shelter Cloth Packer Coat.*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *6) XL LL Bean shirt jacket*
> 
> A decent shirt jacket in excellent condition, perfect for casual wear and errand running in the Fall! Fully lined in plaid, with the same lining underneath the collar.
> 
> Made in Canada.
> 
> *Asking just $17!*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2
> Length (BOC): 33
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats042.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats044.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tiescoats045.jpg/
> 
> *7)UNWORN House of Commons braces/suspenders*[/B]
> 
> I purchased these new from the House of Commons (yes, the commoners' part of the UK Parliament, not the trad. PA store of the same name!) some time ago. I never wore them, and so they're here. The design on the front is the House of Commons portcullis.
> 
> *Asking $13 shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces001.jpg/
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/housecommonsbraces002.jpg/
> 
> *8) RL Lauren regimental tie*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> ​


​


----------



## allan

^^^ Why does no one but me think that those braces are way cool?

I would have grabbed them the first time the Don offered them... but I can't use them. I have no trousers that take braces!


----------



## ccl127

ccl127 said:


> Update





ccl127 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> For sale I have a couple of pairs of boots, ready for the upcoming fall and winter seasons.
> 
> First, I have the classic Alden 405 Indy boot, about 1 year old or so, broken in very nicely. Size 11 1/2 b/d. Asking $250 obo paypaled and shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I have a pair of like new Australian Blundstone 510 boots. Size 11. Asking $75 obo paypaled and shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested or have any questions. Thanks for your interest!
> 
> CL


Indy's are sold but the Blundstones are still available and all offers will be considered. Thanks!


----------



## mjc

allan said:


> ^^^ Why does no one but me think that those braces are way cool?
> 
> I would have grabbed them the first time the Don offered them... but I can't use them. I have no trousers that take braces!


House of Commons braces are great when you're out having your moat cleaned...

- Mike


----------



## hookem12387

SOLD! Thanks


closerlook said:


> *note the special button down formation here (tuck-in only chaps!).*
> 16-34
> 
> THERE ARE *TWO* OF THESE IDENTICAL SHIRTS
> 
> THEY ARE GORGEOUS
> 
> *SOLD*


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> These shirts are VERY cool, but unfortunately what makes them so (the interesting button allingment) makes them not work for me. The placket (I think that's the right term) ends before my pants, mostly likely because I'm 6'3. So, I need to pass these along to someone else.
> 
> $40 shipped covers most of my cost


Not sure how I missed these the first time, but PM incoming!


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Made in USA Bass dirty bucks. I purchased these NOS last year and wore them about 8-10 times, but they've got to go since I've too many shoes and prefer my white bucks. They did originally have the Bass tag on the outside, but I cut those off since I don't like tags very much. Very good condition.
> 
> Tagged: 8.5W (didn't even realize these were a wide until just today)
> Outsole length: 11 1/2
> Outsole width: 4 1/8
> Insole length: 10 7/8
> 
> Price: $16.00<<20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pair of Florsheim Imperial v-cleat black pebble-grain plain toe bluchers in excellent condition. It appears these were worn about 10-15 times and then tucked away in someone's closet. The outsoles show very little wear - some of the nails still haven't touched pavement. The insoles are also in excellent condition. I find no chips, gouges, etc., in the uppers. These are standard Florsheim imperial quality - they don't make'm like this anymore (or at least Florsheim doesn't).
> 
> Tagged: 10D
> Outsole length: 12 5/8"
> Outsole width: 4 1/2"
> Insole length: 11 5/8"
> 
> Price: $45.00<<55.00<<65.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pair of Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft black captoes in very good condition. I have a pair of AE Park Aves and these are easily of the same quality. The outsoles are still hard as a rock and the heel caps do NOT need to be replaced anytime soon. The uppers and insoles are also in very good condition - I don't notice any scraps, chips, etc., on the uppers.
> 
> Tagged: 10.5 D/B
> Outsole length: 12 3/16"
> Outsole width: 4 1/8"
> Insole length: 11 5/8"
> 
> NOTE: These are full grain calfskin and NOT corrected grain, I just gave them a polish before taking pictures
> 
> Price: $30.00<<38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (main picture taken without shoe trees) Unfortunately, the previous owner had used brown shoe laces with these ic12337: and I don't have an extra pair of black laces right now.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## maximar

Some stuff:

Old stock Black NUNN BUSH wingtip tassel loafers 13D. The label inside reads 13 2D. Hardly worn. Asking price $39 shipped CONUS.
BEACON HILL burgundy unlined kiltie loafers size 10D. Hardly worn. Asking price $37 shipped CONUS.
Hanover dark brown kiltie tassel loafers. Size on the inside of shoe reads 11 d/b but width is like a "D". I bought these to experiment on antiquing. You can have them for $18 shipped CONUS. 
Actual measurements and extra pics will be provided upon request.

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/dsc06290g.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
https://img51.imageshack.us/i/dsc06295k.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/dsc06306n.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## closerlook

did you re-sell these??



hookem12387 said:


> SOLD! Thanks


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> did you re-sell these??


He did...I liberated them from hookem's closet. I'm a bit of a nut for true vintage BB ocbds (these look late 1950s/early 1960s from the tags). I'm still in search - never even seen one in a contemporary photograph - of a vintage BB popover ocbd from before they introduced the coat closure (or whatever they initially called the full-length placket)


----------



## closerlook

I'm glad they've gone to a true enthusiast.


----------



## hookem12387

closerlook said:


> I'm glad they've gone to a true enthusiast.


Ya, sorry I had to. The buttons ended a good 5" above my pants! It's too bad, they were VERY cool shirts.


----------



## closerlook

hookem12387 said:


> Ya, sorry I had to. The buttons ended a good 5" above my pants! It's too bad, they were VERY cool shirts.


made for the day of the high waist?


----------



## hookem12387

closerlook said:


> made for the day of the high waist?


 Or the shorter trad? Not sure


----------



## closerlook

*AVAILABLE
TAKING OFFERS*



closerlook said:


> THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL ITEM!
> 
> NAVY SUIT FROM HICKEY FREEMAN
> Board Room Collection
> 100% Wool
> 
> chest - underarm to underarm: approx. 22 in
> length BOC to end: 32 in
> sleeve - underarm to end of sleeve: 17 1/2 in.
> [non-functional buttons on sleeve]
> flat front pants
> waist: 34
> inseam: approx. 34
> 
> some minuscule frays on seat - you'd have to be superman to see them.
> 
> ASKING $60 - PM with interest:


*AVAILABLE
TAKING OFFERS*


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> View attachment 1446
> View attachment 1447
> 
> 
> Price drop.


Accepting offers on the ties.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1132802#post1132802


----------



## a4audi08

4 ties - 1/$12 or 2/$20

1st set from L to R: Robert Talbot, Brooks Bros, and Rooster cotton knit
tie on bottom is Huntington

https://i37.tinypic.com/qqsdiq.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/f02kpw.jpg

FYI - on the BB, the dots are a light yellow not white.


----------



## Joe Tradly

It pains me to say it because this is a stunning jacket, but it's back on the market. As I feared, just one size too small.

Georgia's right, its a very nice shade of yellow. I'd like to get out what I put in, $40. Note his measurements below.



Georgia said:


> 1. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Linen Blazer (BrooksLinen).* Almost perfect condition. I nice yellow color - not too bright. Labeled a 45M/L, the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20", Sleeve: 24.5" (+1.5"), BOC-bottom: 32", Pits: 23".
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/028xs.jpg/
> Details:
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/029tk.jpg/https://img33.imageshack.us/i/030nnz.jpg/


----------



## DFPyne

Roberto London Carp/Dragon Asian Float Emblematic Tie (not really sure what the emblem is, your guess is as good as mine)

Gold on Black

Polyester - Made in Great Britian 

$15 Shipped - PM with questions, comments and offers


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> BROOKS BROTHERS PLAID SCOTTISH 100% WOOL LONG SLEEVE SWEATER
> SZ. SMALL
> NEW WITHOUT TAGS
> 
> *PRICE DROP _ NOW $30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS FAIR ISLE SWEATER VEST
> 100% WOOL
> NEW WITHOUT TAGS
> SZ. SMALL
> *SOLD*
> 
> J. CREW FAIR ISLE SWEATER VEST
> 100% WOOL
> SZ. SMALL
> *SOLD*
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS - _NEW WITH TAG_
> BUTTON DOWN - WHITE COLLAR BLUE SHIRT
> 15 1/2 - 33


two sold, and a price drop.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BB shell tassels for $23!*

Not mine! BB shell tassels in size 10C for $23, sold by a chap who I've dealt with before, and who's very decent:


----------



## hookem12387

Going to have to pass this along, also. I'm not on a roll getting stuff to fit me (and my monkey arms). It IS absolutely gorgeous, even my girlfriend was dissapointed it didn't fit. 
$40 takes it!


jfkemd said:


> BB Makers Brookstweed 3/2 sack
> marked 41R
> nice brown herringbone tweed with brown stripes.
> pics represent the true color
> lapped seams, natural shoulders, patch pockets
> good condition
> only remarkable flaws are a couple of ink stains on the lining overlying the inner pocket (seen in one of the pics below). it does not detract from the overall appearance
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 24--has about 1.5-2 inches to let out
> length (BOC): 30
> $40 shipped


----------



## closerlook

*SHIRTS!*

SHIRTS!

ALL ARE J. CREW IN THIS BATCH
SIZE SMALL

$20 DOLLARS EACH OR TWO FOR $35, SHIPPED CONUS
PAYPAL

























THE BELOW IS A WHITE OCBD


----------



## closerlook

*NOW FOR THE GLORY!*

BELOW ARE TWO MORE SWEATERS FROM MY CLOSET
I THINK THEY ARE GREAT, BUT I SERIOUSLY HAVE WAY TOO MUCH STUFF.

FIRST UP, J CREW SNOW FLAKE FAIR ISLE SWEATER VEST- GREY
*$30 SHIPPED*









*NEXT, A POLO RALPH LAUREN GREEN SKI PATTERN SWEATER - COMPLETE WITH PINE TREES
IMPRESS YOUR FRIENDS ON THE SLOPES THIS YEAR WITH A FANCY NUMBER LIKE THIS
$40 SHIPPED
NOTE: THIS IS MARKED M BUT IN MY OPINION FITS MORE LIKE A SMALL*


















NEXT, A PAIR OF BROOKS BROTHERS TWILL CHINOS
COMES WITH ALL TAGS RIBBONS AND EXTRA BUTTONS
FLAT FRONT
WORN ONCE
36 X 30
ORIGINALLY $98
$40 SHIPPED 
















FINALLY, A BRILLIANT PAIR OF PRL HERRINGBONE TROUSERS
THIS PAIR HAS THE *TRADITIONAL LONG RISE* [THINK CARY GRANT IN HITCHCOCK]
SLIGHT, ELEGANT PLEAT [ I USUALLY DONT DO PLEATS, BUT I ENJOY THIS KIND]
34X30
$35 SHIPPED


----------



## Bernie Zack

closerlook said:


> *FINALLY, A BRILLIANT PAIR OF PRL HERRINGBONE TROUSERS
> THIS PAIR HAS THE TRADITIONAL LONG RISE [THINK CARY GRANT IN HITCHCOCK]
> SLIGHT, ELEGANT PLEAT [ I USUALLY DONT DO PLEATS, BUT I ENJOY THIS KIND]
> $35 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Measurements, please? Keeping my fingers crossed!*


----------



## closerlook

Bernie Zack said:


> Measurements, please? Keeping my fingers crossed!


I'm sorry,
these are 34/30.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS TIES! Brioni, Borsalino, Brooks Bros., Harris Tweed, Scots tartans, Polo, Dior.*

My closet clearing continues! All of these ties are in absolutely excellent condition, unless otherwise noted; *I never even wore the Brioni or the Borsalino*, as I was always worried about spoiling them in some way, even through knotting them. This is, of course, silly, as so it's time for them to find new homes with chaps who'll enjoy wearing them, rather than just enjoy the sight of them carefully lying in tissue paper in a draw!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation for orders totally over $15; the Brioni and Borsalino will each be sent boxed. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*

*GROUP A:*

*Main picture:*

https://img514.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties003.jpg/

*Brioni:*

https://img815.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties018.jpg/ https://img514.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties006.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties008.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties010.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties017.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties012.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties013.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties016.jpg/ https://img444.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties020.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties019.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

1) *QUICK PRICE DROP!* Brioni. Absolutely gorgeous; the complex texture of the patterned silk is wonderful, and I completely failed to capture it with my camera. Asking *$25, or offer*.
2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A very, very rich and deeply coloured pattern; one of the loveliest Books ties I've seen, and perfect for Fall. Very slightly rumpled from storage, but would be as good as new with steaming or hanging. *Claimed--thank you!*
3) Borsalino. A beautiful rich, with rich, deep colours. Made in Italy--of course! *Asking $18*
4) Dior. Silk woven in Italy; made in the USA. *Asking $12*.

*GROUP B:*

*Main picture:*

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties021.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties022.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties023.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties024.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties025.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties026.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties027.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/

*From left to right, in main picture:*

1) Scottish wool, by Windsor Shirt Company. A lovely shade of primrose yellow. In Very Good condition. *Asking $12*
2) Polo. *Asking $12*.
3) Harris Tweed, by Lochcarron. A lovely tie, not too thick at all; perfect for Fall! *Asking $16*
4) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool. Some minor memory in knot area, hence *just $10*


----------



## dmbfrisb

NWT Brooks Brothers Navy Pima Cotton Polo - Large $30 delivered


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD JACKETS! 36-44: Classic navy 3/2 sack blazer; BB 3/2 Donegal tweed sack; Classic Cricketeer herringbone w/patch pockets!*

I have some lovely and _*very*_ trad./Ivy jackets to pass on today!

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are VERY welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Classic navy 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets!

This is beautiful! It's a classic three-season (not summer) 3/2 sack navy blazer, packed with tradly desiderata. It has a lovely 3/2 roll (not a flat suitcase roll, that so many blazers develop), it's canvassed, has a lovely hook vent, is half-lined, and has two button cuffs. It also has patch pockets! Surprisingly, while this is at least (old) Brooks Makers quality, and approaches Golden Fleece, it was made by JAB--back when they were a retailer of_ real_ clothes! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 7/8)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 27 3/4

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer017.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer018.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer020.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer022.jpg/

*2) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack in Donegal Tweed*

This is another lovely jacket! I bought this from another member earlier this year, but it was also just a bit too short for me... which is seriously unfortunate, as it's a _lovely _jacket. It has a 3/2 roll, is fully lined, and has two button cuffs. It has a small weakness in the weave on the back shoulder (shown), and so is just in Very Good condition. This really is a terrific Fall jacket; the colourway is gorgeous, and I utterly failed to capture it.

Asking just *$30, or offer*, to go some way towards covering my costs.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31.5

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer002.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer003.jpg/ https://img101.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer006.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer007.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer005.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer008.jpg/

*3) Classic herringbone tweed with patch pockets by Cricketeer*

Another jacket that I ahve shrunk out of, and that I rarely wore as it was always just a bit too short for me. This is a lovely classic charcoal and grey herringbone with very subtle mid-blue and pinkish stripes that you really have to look for to see, together with flecks of orange, yellow, red, and green--also very subtle, but which give a lot of texture and interest to the tweed. This is a beautiful tweed, which is why it's taken so long to appear here! It has the classic football buttons, patch pockets, and is half-lined. There is some lovely patina to the buttons (which is what you want!), but otherwise this is in excellent condition. And it's Made in the USA by Cricketeer!

*Asking $45 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer009.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer011.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer013.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer014.jpg/ https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer016.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer015.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Harris Tweed, Bean Boots, and shetland sweater!*

*PRICE DROPS!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

All prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost--or less! Offers are always welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the USA Lovely heavy Harris Tweed*

This is a beautiful Harris Tweed jacket, with shades of forest green, dark cream, and brown in its basketweave. It's half-lined, has all of its brown buttons (with metal shanks) intact, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition! The colouring of this makes it both unusual and versatile... so if you only own one Harris, this should be it!

*Asking $32 or offer.*

I estimate this at around a 42-44R, but, as always, please see the measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Length: 30 3/8
Shoulder: 19

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/trouserssweaterstweed02.jpg/

*2) Size 9 (fits 10) LL Bean Boots*

Asking Claimed--thank you!

*3) Size L shetland sweater*

This is a lovely shetland sweater in excellent condition, in charcoal.

It's tagged a size Large:

Armpit to armpit: 25
Sleeve: 24.5 (but fits longer, owing to cut; I'd guess it would work best for a 35" or 36" sleeve)
Length: 27 3/4

Asking *$21 shipped in CONUS *with delivery confirmation. Offers welcome!

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties067.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties068.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Additional Price Cuts On Some Remaining Items*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack*...this one a charcoal pinstripe tagged a 42ML and labeled Makers BrookEase. This is a four seasons weight and in good condition. There is a small issue with the trousers, which have a very small hole near the left rear pocket (picture is provided). This is easily fixable and in an area where an inexpensive repair would not be readily seen, particularly with the jacket on. Be aware that although the jacket is a 3/2 sack, the trousers ARE pleated. Approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 19" length 31". Trousers: 18" across the waist with a 30.5" inseam including 2" cuffs. There is about 1.5" turned under. Asking $50 *>> NOW $42.50 >>$37.50* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL BROOKS MAKERS PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/6tbbgps1jx
https://img80.imageshack.us/i/bbgps.jpg/

Next, a pair of vintage tan *Nettleton saddle oxfords*, size 9B. These are 85-90% in both the soles and uppers. They still have the Nettleton version of the v-cleat and should provide many more years of wear. Asking $55 *>> NOW $45 >>$40* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL NETTLETON PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/5xnet5jjx
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/netxr.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Madras? 1/2 sleeve shirt in size Medium. 100% cotton, and in great shape, I'm asking $22.50 *>> NOW $20 >>$17.50* shipped CONUS
*ADDITIONAL BROOKS SHIRT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/nabbmad1j
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/bbmad.jpg/
Sixth, a *Churchill Ltd. Harris Tweed hat*. This is a size 7 3/8 and if it has been worn, it was only once or twice. Includes the original box. Asking $35 *>> NOW $30 >>$25* plus actual shipping.
*ADDITIONAL HARRIS TWEED HAT PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ncchurchhat4jx
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/churchhat.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone really needs to steal that hat from tonylumpkin... I mean, really, $25 plus shipping for basically a brand new Harris hat in its box, and no-one's yet snagged it?

Something is awry!

*On another note*, someone here might be interested in the two original (not reproduction) *Second World War-era Varga pin-ups* I have for sale cheaply on The Other Forum, here:

or this original ORIGINAL ornate 1955 Stock cert. for the Pittsburgh, Fort Wayne, & Chicago Railway Co:


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes, size 7 (fits 8)*

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe, size 7 (fits 8) *

These are lovely! One step up from the Bean Boots, these Maine Hunting Shoes are in Very Good condition, with only minor scuffing to the uppers (shown) and one small light mark on the lower rubber part (shown). They have very light wear to the soles. These are marked a size 7, and so should fit a US size 8, accordng to the size chart from Bean, here:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/22812?from=SR&feat=sr#impFit

*Asking $39, OR OFFER*

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes001.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes003.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes006.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes007.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes008.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

tweedy,
what are the tagged sizes on these tweed coats?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Last offer before eBay or the other place:
Accepting offers.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Two pairs E. T. Wright Arch Preserver shoes, 10.5 AA*
> 
> (Offering $75 for both pairs.)
> 
> *Wingtip Balmorals*
> 
> Practically NOS--less than a half dozen wearings by my estimation--they are in excellent condition and were straight laced that way when I found them and only needed a quick brushing to get a small bit of lint out of the perforations on the toe. They are of a high quality calfskin and are fully leather lined. They also have a really great vintage shape to the last--especially at the toe.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Strap Penny Loafers--made in Maine USA*
> 
> "Whippet Wright" handsewns. These are in good condition with a little creasing and a couple of marks and about 25% left on the heel caps. Wright quality that gets raves here for their arch-preserver construction.
> 
> $30 shipped.


----------



## eris

TweedyDon;1132036
[B said:


> 1) 1969 vintage 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets[/B]
> 
> This is a beautiful blazer, which, shockingly, is over 40 years old... although it's still in absolutely superb condition, with no flaws that I could find. This jacket is a testament to how long good, well-made clothes can last given proper care and (I assume!) fairly sparse wearing!
> 
> This blazer is just packed with trad. details. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, narrower 1960s lapels, three patch pockets (including a patch chest pocket), lapped seams, a hook vent, AND it appears to be fully canvassed. It's also half-lined, has the classic two-button cuffs (with lovely heavy buttons), very natural shoulders, and was built in June 1969. It's a very, very lovely dark green in a hopsack material, and so could easily be worn where ever you'd wear a standard navy blazer without any risk of Master's comments.
> 
> Since this really needs to be worn and appreciated, I'm asking just *$45*.


Tried to PM you, alas, your inbox is full!

Do get in touch if you read this.


----------



## TweedyDon

eris said:


> Tried to PM you, alas, your inbox is full!


My Inbox is now cleared, and ready to receive PMs--let the deluge begin!


----------



## Bernie Zack

Gents:

A recent posting here reminded me of what I would really like to find. I'm in the market for a pair of black wingtips, size 10.5D US. A pair of Florsheim Imperial Longwings in this size would really fit the bill. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

The House of Commons braces are now claimed--thank you!


----------



## allan

^^^ Well done, Tweedy! And congratulations to the lucky claimer!


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, allan!

*Updates and price drops on some of the ties*, below! 



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues! All of these ties are in absolutely excellent condition, unless otherwise noted; *I never even wore the Brioni or the Borsalino*, as I was always worried about spoiling them in some way, even through knotting them. This is, of course, silly, as so it's time for them to find new homes with chaps who'll enjoy wearing them, rather than just enjoy the sight of them carefully lying in tissue paper in a draw!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation for orders totally over $15; the Brioni and Borsalino will each be sent boxed. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*
> 
> *GROUP A:*
> 
> *Main picture:*
> 
> https://img514.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties003.jpg/
> 
> *Brioni:*
> 
> https://img815.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties018.jpg/ https://img514.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties006.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties008.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties010.jpg/
> 
> *Additional pictures:*
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties017.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties012.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties013.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties016.jpg/ https://img444.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties020.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties019.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right in main picture:*
> 
> 1) *QUICK PRICE DROP!* Brioni. Absolutely gorgeous; the complex texture of the patterned silk is wonderful, and I completely failed to capture it with my camera. Asking *$22 or offer*.
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A very, very rich and deeply coloured pattern; one of the loveliest Books ties I've seen, and perfect for Fall. Very slightly rumpled from storage, but would be as good as new with steaming or hanging. *Claimed--thank you!*
> 3) Borsalino. A beautiful rich, with rich, deep colours. Made in Italy--of course! *Asking $16*
> 4) Dior. Silk woven in Italy; made in the USA. *Asking $10*.
> 
> *GROUP B:*
> 
> *Main picture:*
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties021.jpg/
> 
> *Additional pictures:*
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties022.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties023.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties024.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties025.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties026.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties027.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right, in main picture:*
> 
> 1) Scottish wool, by Windsor Shirt Company. A lovely shade of primrose yellow. In Very Good condition. *Asking $11*
> 2) Polo. *Asking $11*.
> 3) Harris Tweed, by Lochcarron. A lovely tie, not too thick at all; perfect for Fall! *Claimed*
> 4) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool. Some minor memory in knot area, hence *just $9*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drop on the Navy Surcingle belt.

Navy Surcingle Belt, Unmarked. 44.5" end to end, probably fits a 38-40 belt size.

$11 shipped CONUS.

Offers welcome.


----------



## TweedyDon

Update below!

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have some lovely and _*very*_ trad./Ivy jackets to pass on today!
> 
> As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Also as always, offers are VERY welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 1) Classic navy 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets!
> 
> This is beautiful! It's a classic three-season (not summer) 3/2 sack navy blazer, packed with tradly desiderata. It has a lovely 3/2 roll (not a flat suitcase roll, that so many blazers develop), it's canvassed, has a lovely hook vent, is half-lined, and has two button cuffs. It also has patch pockets! Surprisingly, while this is at least (old) Brooks Makers quality, and approaches Golden Fleece, it was made by JAB--back when they were a retailer of_ real_ clothes! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $45, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 7/8)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 27 3/4
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer017.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer018.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer020.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer022.jpg/
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack in Donegal Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thanks you!*
> 
> *3) Classic herringbone tweed with patch pockets by Cricketeer*
> 
> Another jacket that I ahve shrunk out of, and that I rarely wore as it was always just a bit too short for me. This is a lovely classic charcoal and grey herringbone with very subtle mid-blue and pinkish stripes that you really have to look for to see, together with flecks of orange, yellow, red, and green--also very subtle, but which give a lot of texture and interest to the tweed. This is a beautiful tweed, which is why it's taken so long to appear here! It has the classic football buttons, patch pockets, and is half-lined. There is some lovely patina to the buttons (which is what you want!), but otherwise this is in excellent condition. And it's Made in the USA by Cricketeer!
> 
> *Asking $45 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer009.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer011.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer013.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer014.jpg/ https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer016.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer015.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Sebago Classic penny loafers in black, size 10W*. Uppers good condition. Heels minimal wear. I've worn these about a dozen times, but the oiled leather soles are soft and show quite a bit of wear so they will need topy in a year or so. These are 'no frills' shoes but will give two or three years of service. Sizing is huge: I wear 10.5 D or E in Allen Edmonds and Alden so pay no attention to the official size. Price of USD$20 to my PayPal (price includes shipping, continental US and Canada). Send a message or email.

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/classics1.jpg/
https://img525.imageshack.us/i/classics2.jpg/
https://img39.imageshack.us/i/classics3.jpg/
https://img819.imageshack.us/i/classics4.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Polo XL Madras Popover
Made in India
all the good details: long sleeved, no pony logo, locker loop, chest pocket, third collar button, three button placket
long sleeved
I've been looking for a similar shirt in small or medium for ages (and would love to buy/trade if you have one)
$25 shipped/offer

LL Bean double L flannel lined khakis
32x32 flat front
$20 shipped/offer

*Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Suit*
3/2 sack, center vent, flat front trousers with cuffs
Tagged a "40M" I assume that means a 40R.
The fabric is a nice plain glen plaid with no added colors beyond the gray, black and white. 
No fabric content label, but I'm assuming wool (no "brooks blend" markings or anything), thin enough to work as a summer suit.

$55 shipped/offer

chest: 21 1/4"
shoulders: 18"
length (bot. collar to hem down back): 31 1/4"
sleeves: 23 3/4"
pants waist: 34"
inseam: 31 1/4" with 1 1/2" cuffs


----------



## DFPyne

Roberto London Carp/Dragon Asian Float Emblematic Tie (not really sure what the emblem is, your guess is as good as mine

Gold on Black

Polyester - Made in Great Britain


Now $14 Shipped - PM with questions, comments and offers


----------



## closerlook

*PRICE DROPS!!!*

*LET THE PRICE DROPS COMMENCE!
*
Now $25 Shipped (Polo Ralph Lauren)











Now $30 Shipped










Now $25 Shipped










Now $20 Shipped










Now $25 Shipped (Hickey Freeman - Navy Suit)










Now $20 Shipped










Now $10 Shipped










Now $8 Shipped










Now $12 Shipped


----------



## Clay J

*Ties FS*

Up for sale are some near new, and some New with tags(from days when Brooks ties were only $15) The pictures speak for themselves, but if you have any questions feel free to PM me. All prices are delivered in CONUS, and I am open to offers.

First Set: from top to bottom 3 inches wide at widest point
4 inches wide at widest point , and 3 inches wide at widest point.


















New/Old with tags Brooks Brothers: both are 3.5 inches wide.




























I am asking $16 shipped for each tie at this time, or $70 for the lot. I am open to offers as well.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> J CREW SNOW FLAKE FAIR ISLE SWEATER VEST


sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

The navy blue Bean Boots have now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## maximar

maximar said:


> Some stuff:
> 
> Old stock Black NUNN BUSH wingtip tassel loafers 13D. The label inside reads 13 2D. Hardly worn. Asking price $39 shipped CONUS.
> BEACON HILL burgundy unlined kiltie loafers size 10D. Hardly worn. Asking price $37 shipped CONUS.
> Hanover dark brown kiltie tassel loafers. Size on the inside of shoe reads 11 d/b but width is like a "D". I bought these to experiment on antiquing. You can have them for $18 shipped CONUS.
> Actual measurements and extra pics will be provided upon request.
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/dsc06290g.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/dsc06295k.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/dsc06306n.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Price drops: Nunn Bush wingtip tassels $30. Beacon Hill Kiltie loafers $30*


----------



## Cardinals5

Last drop on these ptbs before the Bay



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a pair of Florsheim Imperial v-cleat black pebble-grain plain toe bluchers in excellent condition. It appears these were worn about 10-15 times and then tucked away in someone's closet. The outsoles show very little wear - some of the nails still haven't touched pavement. The insoles are also in excellent condition. I find no chips, gouges, etc., in the uppers. These are standard Florsheim imperial quality - they don't make'm like this anymore (or at least Florsheim doesn't).
> 
> Tagged: 10D
> Outsole length: 12 5/8"
> Outsole width: 4 1/2"
> Insole length: 11 5/8"
> 
> Price: $40.00<<55.00<<65.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## AlanC

Some great ties on offer. Prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal Personal please.

*Ben Silver* regimental
$22

*Brooks Brothers*
$15

*Cravat Club*
Made in USA, all silk
$18

*Viyella by Land's End*
Made in USA
80% cotton/20% wool--perfect for fall
$16


----------



## chiamdream

AlanC said:


> *Cravat Club*
> Made in USA, all silk
> $18


Amazing. If I didn't work at the University of Chicago I'd consider it.


----------



## C. Sharp

That tie was said to be a favorite of Steve Forbes.



chiamdream said:


> Amazing. If I didn't work at the University of Chicago I'd consider it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely silk/wool cravat!*

*CLAIMED! *

My closet clearing continues! Here's a beautiful silk and wool cravat. It's in excellent condition, and combines the softness of silk with the sturdiness of wool--but without the flimsiness or the former, or the scratchiness of the latter!

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img580.imageshack.us/i/housecravat046.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/housecravat047.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/housecravat048.jpg/


----------



## ctt

chiamdream said:


> Amazing. If I didn't work at the University of Chicago I'd consider it.


I am considering buying that to give to one of my U Chicago professors, actually. =) I know he would wear it with pride.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WTB: Filson Mackinaw cap*

I'm looking for a Filson Mackinaw cap in size M, in charcoal grey. Please PM if you have one to pass along, or else know where I could buy one! (Filson are out of stock, as are Crane's.)


----------



## chiamdream

*J Press double-breasted navy blazer, 40L, NOS!*

I am quite disappointed that this didn't work out for me, but I hope someone here can give it a good home: a double-breasted J.Press navy blazer (darted, but they're subtle). With tags! Maybe one of the Press experts on the forum can date it based on the inside label, which seems to have been marked to prevent return, or something. Otherwise, the jacket's immaculate - as new. Double vent.

Shoulders: 19"
Pit-to-pit: 21.5"
Waist: 20"
Back (BOC): 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" (+2 to let out)

*Asking $70 shipped in CONUS.* (save $305 from the marked price!)


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Sebago Docksides, size 11W*

One pair of Sebago Docksides boat shoes, size 11W(wide), dark brown with white soles, made in USA. I've worn them only about 10 times, so the soles minimal wear and the uppers are excellent. Too big for me, I never wear them. These fit true to size, unlike the Sebago Classic penny loafers (these fit like a 10.5W in the Classic penny loafers). Price USD$30 (price includes shipping). Send me a message or email.

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/seb1.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/seb2y.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/seb3.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

*BURBERRY NAVY PINSTRIPE SUIT*

BURBERRY PINSTRIPE SUIT
VERY GOOD CONDITION
Asking $60, but offers are welcome.

Measurements:
pit to pit across chest: 20
shoulder edge to shoulder edge across: 17.5
length: 30.5
sleeve: 23.5, with 2.5 to let out

waist of pant: 33
length: 30 [with cuff to let out if need be]


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* India Madras sportcoat
Made in USA (union label, no other maker tag)
Estimated size: 44R

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

Chest: 23.5"
Length from BOC: 30.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.25"

https://a.imageshack.us/img191/4620/img2073u.jpg
https://a.imageshack.us/img405/857/img2075yk.jpg
https://a.imageshack.us/img823/1874/img2077b.jpg

*Brooks Brothers* blazer buttons
$18 delivered CONUS, Paypal










Still available:

*Lacoste* long sleeve button down collar sport shirt
Made in France
Tagged size: 44

*Price drop: Now $25!!* $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Alan, might that be a BB madras sportcoat?
I have one from Brooks in an identical pattern, with the same "Indian Madras" patch inside.
Either way, it's a great jacket.


I picked up a pair of Bill's Khakis M1P over the weekend.
size 40, hemmed to a 30" inseam, 1 1/2" cuffs, great condition.
$20 shipped/offers


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Would anybody be interested in a couple of cheap shirts? I have a TM Lewin and an Ike Behar from a larger thrift store score. The Lewin is tagged 16/34 and measures true to form. The Behar is not tagged, but fits about like a 15.5/33. It needs collar stays badly.

$10 shipped for the Lewin, $5 for the Behar.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drop!



TweedyDon said:


> I have some lovely and _*very*_ trad./Ivy jackets to pass on today!
> 
> As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Also as always, offers are VERY welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 1) Classic navy 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets!
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack in Donegal Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Classic herringbone tweed with patch pockets by Cricketeer*
> 
> Another jacket that I ahve shrunk out of, and that I rarely wore as it was always just a bit too short for me. This is a lovely classic charcoal and grey herringbone with very subtle mid-blue and pinkish stripes that you really have to look for to see, together with flecks of orange, yellow, red, and green--also very subtle, but which give a lot of texture and interest to the tweed. This is a beautiful tweed, which is why it's taken so long to appear here! It has the classic football buttons, patch pockets, and is half-lined. There is some lovely patina to the buttons (which is what you want!), but otherwise this is in excellent condition. And it's Made in the USA by Cricketeer!
> 
> *Now Asking $40 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer009.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer011.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer013.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer014.jpg/ https://img686.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer016.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/tradtweedsandblazer015.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*TIES! Brioni, Kiton, Zegna, Canali, Talbott, B. Silver, Atkinsons, BB, Turnbull Asser*

[sorry for the non-Trad ties, but most of the following are uber-Trad, so I thought you might forgive the fashion-forward ties (ugh)]

Lots of ties for sale. Time to cull the herd, as it were.

*SET ONE: Ties 1-10*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img5236n.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img5237w.jpg/

Left to Right
1. Robert Talbott *SOLD*
2. Ben Silver *SOLD*
3. Zegna *SOLD*
4. Canali *SOLD*
5. Turnbull & Asser *SOLD*
6. Talbott Best of Class (BOC) $25
7. Kiton *SOLD*
8. Canali $20
9. Brioni *SOLD*
10. Talbott BOC $15

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img5239ec.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5240l.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/img5241c.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5242m.jpg/

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img5243o.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img5244l.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img5245nj.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img5246b.jpg/ https://img22.imageshack.us/i/img5247o.jpg/

*SET TWO: Thinner Trad ties! Ties 11-16* All Brooks Brothers ties, approx. 3 1/4" to 3 3/8" *All $16 shipped.*

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5224m.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img5225m.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img5226.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5227l.jpg/

L to R
11. BB black, gold, burgundy
12. BB navy, red, green
13. BB red, navy
14. BB green, navy
15. BB navy, white
16. BB navy, white

*SET THREE: Thinner Trad ties! Ties 17-23* Brooks Brothers, BB Poplin, Atkinsons ties, approx. 3 1/4" to 3 3/8". *All $16 shipped.*

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5231.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img5232pm.jpg/ https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img5233x.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img5234e.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5235s.jpg/

17. BB navy, white pindot
18. Kountz & Rider red, navy, white wool (Pgh trad store)
19. Ben Silver blue, white, red
20. Atkinsons (sm. spot on front)
21. BB Poplin blue, green, red
22. Talbott sutherland argyle
23. Atkinsons burg., green, white

*SET FOUR: Misc. ties! Ties 24-31* Brooks Brothers, Polo, Barney's of NY ties, approx. 3 1/2" to 3 7/8".

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/img5251g.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img5252n.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img5253m.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img5256f.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img5257ye.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img5258.jpg/

24. Countess Mara $8
25. Land's End red, green $8
26. NWT Brooks Bros. red, blue, white $15
27. BB solid forest green $11
28. Polo brown plaid $8
29. Barney's of NY orange $11
30. BB blue, green, yellow $8
31. Polo green w/red & yellow crests (lions) $10


----------



## hobscrk777

Anyone have a navy blazer with brass buttons, fairly soft shoulders, and patch pockets? I'm looking for something around a 38L or 39R. Shoulders ~18", chest 21", sleeves ~25". I've been scouring eBay for weeks and am having a really tough time finding one in this style in this size.


----------



## swb120

*Irish tweed jacket (44R), Norwegian ski sweater (M)*

Two more things to clear out of my house...hope they can find a good home here!

1) *Irish tweed jacket*, light blue tweed/herringbone pattern, with burgundy pinstripes. Made by Avoca Handweavers in Avoca village, County Wicklow, Ireland. Approx. 44R (rely on measurements). 100% new wool. Fully lined. Avoca is the oldest wollen mill in Ireland. A beautiful tweed.

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*.

Measurements:
Chest: 23
Waist: 21.5
Length (BOC): 31
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulders: 20

Photos:

https://img802.imageshack.us/i/img5215.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img5217o.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5216.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img5218x.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5219u.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img5220u.jpg/

2. *NWT Norwegian sweater*, by Christiania Sweaters. Size Medium. Style: Rosenthal. Chest measures: 23".

*SOLD*.

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img5213o.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img5210k.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img5211i.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img5212b.jpg/


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Cheap shirts sold, pending payment.

swb, I want about half of your ties, but I'm tapped for the month. Very nice stuff though.


----------



## dmbfrisb

*Orvis Khaki Hopsack Travel Blazer Sportscoat 42R NWOT Sold - Thank you
*

Purchased 2-3 years ago, however I have never worn it as I feel my complection is too fair to pull off the jacket with confidence. Jacket is absolutely perfect and loses any wrinkles pretty quickly.

The favorite travel coat of Leigh H. Perkins, Orvis Chairman, who's traveled the globe for decades for business and pleasure. You'll love as much as he does how the hopsack fabric of polyester/wool defies wrinkling, resists stains, and packs well for worry-free travel. Plus, you'll be glad the hopsack's interior sports our exclusive Orvis File System™, which includes button-tab pocket, zippered security pocket, and two lower utility pockets to keep your passport, plane tickets, and maps secure and on hand. Details include lapel buttonhole, full lining, and unique Orvis blazer buttons. Three exterior and four interior pockets. In navy. Polyester/wool. Made in the USA.

Well reviewed, 28/29 people would recommend this jacket:

Size: 42R
Chest measurement 22.25"
Waist measurement 20.5"
Shoulder width 19.5"
Jacket Length 30"
Sleeve length 24​


dmbfrisb said:


> NWT Brooks Brothers Navy Pima Cotton Polo - Large $30 delivered
> View attachment 1457
> View attachment 1458


Accepting reasonable offers before it hits the Bay


----------



## DFPyne

1) Roberto London Carp/Dragon Asian Float Emblematic Tie (not really sure what the emblem is, your guess is as good as mine

Gold on Black

Polyester - Made in Great Britain







Now $13 Shipped 

2) TGIF Pipe and Loafers Neck Tie

No brand, no material. Tiny stain above 2nd row of emblems.





$13 Shipped

$22 for Both. PM with questions, comments and offers


----------



## TweedyDon

*The pheasant hunting zip cardigan and the LL Bean shirt jacket thingy have now both been claimed--thank you!*

*Coming tomorrow/shortly*:

An ALL COTTON Made in England Burberrys trenchcoat in *42L* in Acceptable condition. This has some minor stains and frays at the collar and cuffs, and is missing its belt, but is still eminently wearable as a casual, weekend coat-- I acquired it from a less-than-honest eBay seller who claimed it was in Excellent condition, and rather than trying to recoup my price it will be listed fairly, that is, cheaply!

A 42L Filson Tin Cloth Shooting Jacket in (genuinely) Excellent condition--a victim of my desire to own less, and I already have a Packer coat I use....

Not trad., but a GORGEOUS Corneliani jacket in a lovely dark, dark, dark green with a subtle rust and blue overcheck, in size 44R.

Plus some Harris tweed in c.42L, and a lovely Donegal twed bucket hat 7 1/8--both cheap!

*PMs with initial interest welcome*!


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> BURBERRY PINSTRIPE SUIT
> VERY GOOD CONDITION
> Asking $60, but offers are welcome.
> 
> Measurements:
> pit to pit across chest: 20
> shoulder edge to shoulder edge across: 17.5
> length: 30.5
> sleeve: 23.5, with 2.5 to let out
> 
> waist of pant: 33
> length: 30 [with cuff to let out if need be]
> *!!4 inches can be taken down - with still 1 in sewn under!!
> *


_additional measurements info added_


----------



## Cardinals5

H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition - seems very little worn. Good all-season weight in worsted wool. Half-lined, two patch hip pockets, welt breast pocket, single-vent (not hook), brass buttons.

H. Oritsky is an underappreciated trad maker (now defunct I believe). I have this exact same blazer and am very pleased with it though mine shows more wear. If I was a long, I'd keep it.

Condition: Immaculate - no signs of wear I can detect. No snags, moth holes, etc. The lining, too, is in excellent condition.

Size: No tagged size, but it's a 40L
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 32.5"

Sold

[/img]


----------



## swb120

Boy, I thought the addition of almost 20 thin uber-Trad BB ties in great patterns/colors would be like throwing chum out for you sharks, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> HAPSEL SEERSUCKER SPORT COAT
> 
> 20 in pit to pit
> 22 in sleeve from shoulder
> 29 in boc to hem
> 
> single vent
> 
> *excellent condition*
> 
> $37 shipped paypal CONUS


*NOW ASKING $27 Shipped!*


----------



## hookem12387

swb120 said:


> Boy, I thought the addition of almost 20 thin uber-Trad BB ties in great patterns/colors would be like throwing chum out for you sharks, but I guess I was wrong.


Oh, I want 80% of them badly, but textbooks have me tapped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic all-cotton Burberry trenchcoat; Harris Tweed with elbow patches!*

Two more victims of my closet clearing!

As always, prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 42L Classic all-cotton Burberry trench.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Lovely herringbone Harris Tweed with elbow patches!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a lovely jacket! It's a lovely classic herringbone with a subtle vertical stripe, and has complementary elbow patches in what I think is suede. The buttons are classic Harris football buttons, and it's half-lined with a single vent. This really is a lovely jacket, but its' jsut too big for me now given my weight loss.

The tweed is in Very Good/Excellent condition, but it does have some issues with the lining; this is torn in one sleeve, under one arm, and by an interior pocket (all shown). This jacket is still wearable as it is, or you could re-sew the lining yourself, or else have it replaced.

I believe that this fits as a 42L, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 34

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/burberryandtweed016.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/burberryandtweed017.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/burberryandtweed018.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/burberryandtweed019.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/burberryandtweed021.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/burberryandtweed020.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/burberryandtweed022.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates: Filson shooting jacket, Corneliani jacket*

The Filson shooting jacket I mentioned earlier has now been claimed.

The BEAUTIFUL and probably unworn, canvassed, Made in Italy c.44R Corneliani jacket in dark green mini-herringbone with an overcheck of rust and blue is now listed in the Sales Forum, at a bargain price--and offers are welcome!


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> Some great ties on offer. Prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal Personal please.
> 
> *Ben Silver* regimental
> *NOW $20!* $22
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*
> $15
> 
> *SOLD!* Cravat Club
> Made in USA, all silk
> *NOW $15!* $18
> 
> *Viyella by Land's End*
> Made in USA
> 80% cotton/20% wool--perfect for fall
> *NOW $15!* $16


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> One pair of Sebago Docksides boat shoes, size 11W(wide), dark brown with white soles, made in USA. I've worn them only about 10 times, so the soles minimal wear and the uppers are excellent. Too big for me, I never wear them. These fit true to size, unlike the Sebago Classic penny loafers (these fit like a 10.5W in the Classic penny loafers). Price USD$30 (price includes shipping). Send me a message or email.
> 
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/seb1.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/seb2y.jpg/https://img694.imageshack.us/i/seb3.jpg/


These shoes are spoken for. Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> *Sebago Classic penny loafers in black, size 10W*. Uppers good condition. Heels minimal wear. I've worn these about a dozen times, but the oiled leather soles are soft and show quite a bit of wear so they will need topy in a year or so. These are 'no frills' shoes but will give two or three years of service. Sizing is huge: I wear 10.5 D or E in Allen Edmonds and Alden so pay no attention to the official size. Price of USD$20 to my PayPal (price includes shipping, continental US and Canada). Send a message or email.
> 
> https://img834.imageshack.us/i/classics1.jpg/
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/classics2.jpg/
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/classics3.jpg/
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/classics4.jpg/


These shoes are spoken for. Thanks!


----------



## Chico

*Sack coats to offer*

Hey gang,

I've hooked up a few of you with some of my thrift store finds in the past. I'm a big thrifter.

I live about a mile from the original Beecroft and Bull and Williamsburg, VA is just up the road so my local thrifts often have sack suits and sportcoats for sell. When I see them in decent shape and close enough to my size, I buy them. Later when I find a coat that fits better and is in the same style, I sell off the other one.

Here is my pride and joy. I had my tailor take in the waist but nothing could hide that it's one size too big on me. There is a lot of room to take it out in the waist. A vintage 3/2 sack with hook vent. Fully floating Canvas.

$50 or best offer

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit-to-Pit: 22.5" 
Waist: 20" (with plenty of seam allowance to let out)
Length (BOC): 29.5" 
Sleeve: 24.5" (with 2" to let)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a Brooks Brothers sack coat with a "special order" label dating it to 1967. It's fully canvassed, dartless front, 3/2 roll. It has double vents. It's also one size too big or I'd keep it. Only problem is tears in lining in the shoulders (see the pic). Full canvas, Hand sewn buttonholes, hand-attached collar.

$30 or best offer

Shoulders: 18.5"
Pit-to-Pit: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
Length (BOC): 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" (with 2" to let)

Thanks for looking! PM me with interest or questions!


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Donegal tweed cap with earflaps, band 22 1/4"*

Cap made from Donegal Tweed, super-soft, earflaps with snap fasteners. I purchased this cap back in summer 1995 from Lock and only wore it a few times in winter as it was always a bit snug. Band measures 22 1/4" inside. Condition excellent, no marks or stains, indistinguishable from new. Asking price USD$55 to my PayPal (price includes shipping, continental US and Canada). Send me a message or email.

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/cap1hn.jpg/
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/cap2x.jpg/

This is a beautiful cap from one of the world's great hat shops. The tweed is amazing.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drop:

$20 per pair or $35 for both.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Bills Khakis M2, 38
> 
> Poplin (top) and standard*
> 
> Excellent shape, just wrinkled.
> Measures:
> 38" waist
> 40.5" outseam
> 30" inseam (1.5" cuffs)
> 
> $28 each, or $45 for both shipped conus.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm amazed that this cap hasn't been claimed yet--if it were a 7 1/8 I'd snag it immediately, despite my self-imposed requirement of thinning my hat collection.

I have a very similar (but not as nice) cap, and it gets a lot of use. If tis would fit you, really, grab it--it'll give you many years of use! And DD is a_* great*_ person to deal with!



Doctor Damage said:


> Cap made from Donegal Tweed, super-soft, earflaps with snap fasteners. I purchased this cap back in summer 1995 from Lock and only wore it a few times in winter as it was always a bit snug. Band measures 22 1/4" inside. Condition excellent, no marks or stains, indistinguishable from new. Asking price USD$55 to my PayPal (price includes shipping, continental US and Canada). Send me a message or email.
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/cap1hn.jpg/
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/cap2x.jpg/
> 
> This is a beautiful cap from one of the world's great hat shops. The tweed is amazing.


----------



## Cardinals5

Just a couple of little tidbits tonight.

Sero "The Purist" light blue ocbd. The Sero tag has come unglued, but "The Purist" tag remains so it's definitely a Sero - the collar roll gives it away as well. The shirt is in very good condition - has been worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x32
Chest: 47
Neck: 15.75
Sleeves: 32.5

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img815.imageshack.us/i/poui006.jpg/

Berle cotton twill chinos with side adjusters (no belt loops). Standard high-quality Berle trousers. Made in USA. There is no fabric tag, but feels like 100% cotton (the twill weave almost makes it feel like wool). Worn, but in very good condition with no apparent flaws.

The color is most accurate in the picture with the Berle tag.

Waist: 33 1/2"
Outseam: 41 3/4"
Inseam: 31 1/4" + 3" to let out
NO CUFFS

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/poui008.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Tie #3 has been claimed. Accepting offers on the other five ties. Please take these off my hands!!





Also accepting offers on the Navy Surcingle Belt 44.5" end to end, unmarked.


----------



## DFPyne

1) Roberto London Carp/Dragon Asian Float Emblematic Tie (not really sure what the emblem is, your guess is as good as mine

Gold on Black

Polyester - Made in Great Britain







Now $12 Shipped 

2) TGIF Pipe and Loafers Neck Tie

No brand, no material. Tiny stain above 2nd row of emblems.





$12 Shipped


$20 for Both. PM with questions, comments and offers


----------



## PersianMonarchs

I'll take both pairs if they aren't already spoken for. Send me your mailing address and I'll send payment straightaway.
[email protected]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris Tweed, Cricketeer Tweed, LL Bean Hunting Shoes, Shetland sweater*

The following items are all still available--*now with more price drops!* 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the USA Lovely heavy Harris Tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a beautiful Harris Tweed jacket, with shades of forest green, dark cream, and brown in its basketweave. It's half-lined, has all of its brown buttons (with metal shanks) intact, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition! The colouring of this makes it both unusual and versatile... so if you only own one Harris, this should be it!

I estimate this at around a 42-44R, but, as always, please see the measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Length: 30 3/8
Shoulder: 19

*2) Size L shetland sweater*

This is a lovely shetland sweater in excellent condition, in charcoal.

It's tagged a size Large:

Armpit to armpit: 25
Sleeve: 24.5 (but fits longer, owing to cut; I'd guess it would work best for a 35" or 36" sleeve)
Length: 27 3/4

Asking *$20 shipped in CONUS *with delivery confirmation. Offers welcome!

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties067.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/bootsjacketsties068.jpg/

*4) LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe, size 7. *

These are lovely! One step up from the Bean Boots, these Maine Hunting Shoes are in Very Good condition, with only minor scuffing to the uppers (shown) and one small light mark on the lower rubber part (shown). They have very light wear to the soles. These are marked a size 7, and so should fit a US size 8, accordng to the size chart from Bean I linked to above, in the Bean Boots listing.

*Asking $33*

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes001.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes003.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes006.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes007.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes008.jpg/

*4) Classic herringbone tweed with patch pockets by Cricketeer*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Another jacket that I have shrunk out of, and that I rarely wore as it was always just a bit too short for me. This is a lovely classic charcoal and grey herringbone with very subtle mid-blue and pinkish stripes that you really have to look for to see, together with flecks of orange, yellow, red, and green--also very subtle, but which give a lot of texture and interest to the tweed. This is a beautiful tweed, which is why it's taken so long to appear here! It has the classic football buttons, patch pockets, and is half-lined. There is some lovely patina to the buttons (which is what you want!), but otherwise this is in excellent condition. And it's Made in the USA by Cricketeer!

*Asking $32*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

*Also, not trad. but a gorgeous jacket nonetheless, which might be of interest to someone here given its beautful colour scheme and exceptional quality... and lowered price, with offers still welcome....*

*5) GORGEOUS Coneliani dark green mini-herringbone jacket with rust and blue overcheck!*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## memphislawyer

Well, purple tie $10 CONUS. Would like $25 for the burgundy as it is almost brand new, $20 for the blue, and those prices are CONUS. Buy two ties, out of the three, subtract $3 from the total, and if you buy all three, subtract $7

Am open to interesting offers in trade, for say cufflinks, or a cologne (Penhaligons English Fern or Acqua di Parma Colonia much preferred), so let me know, even other ties

Best to email me: sblaiss at gmail dot com


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates below!*

The remaining three ties (the Borsalino, the Polo, and the Scottish tartan) can all be yours for *$23 boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation! (Individual prices below.)

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> My closet clearing continues! All of these ties are in absolutely excellent condition, unless otherwise noted; *
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation for orders totally over $15.
> 
> Borsalino tie:
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties013.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties016.jpg/
> 
> From left to right in main picture:
> 
> 1) Brioni. Absolutely gorgeous; the complex texture of the patterned silk is wonderful, and I completely failed to capture it with my camera. Asking Claimed.
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A very, very rich and deeply coloured pattern; one of the loveliest Books ties I've seen, and perfect for Fall. Very slightly rumpled from storage, but would be as good as new with steaming or hanging. Claimed--thank you!
> 3) Borsalino. A beautiful rich, with rich, deep colours. Made in Italy--of course! Asking $18
> 4) Dior. Silk woven in Italy; made in the USA. Claimed.
> 
> GROUP B:
> 
> Main picture:
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties021.jpg/
> 
> Additional pictures:
> https://img840.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties024.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties025.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/
> 
> From left to right, in main picture:
> 
> 1) Scottish wool, by Windsor Shirt Company. A lovely shade of primrose yellow. In Very Good condition. Claimed
> 2) Polo. $10.
> 3) Harris Tweed, by Lochcarron. A lovely tie, not too thick at all; perfect for Fall! Claimed
> 4) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool. Some minor memory in knot area, hence just $10*


----------



## swb120

Those ties give a whole new definition to the meaning of "Trad."

*NEW TIES ADDED: Set Five*

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/img5277.jpg/

32. BB light blue/white $18 shipped
33. BB navy/yellow stripe (XL) $18
34. NWT Vineyard Vines lt blue with white lighthouses $25


----------



## swb120

*Uber-Trad Orvis Harris Tweed sack sportcoat Made in England 42R*

Amazing Orvis Harris Tweed sack sportcoat! Made in England, fully lined, center vent, patch pockets, gray herringbone pattern, thinner lapels, leather buttons, suade elbow patches. Measures to a 42R, but rely on measurements for best fit. I haven't seen anything like this on the AAAC Thrift thread since I've been a member. You'll be sorry to pass on this one.

Asking $70>*$60 shipped*.

Chest: 22-22.5
Waist: 21-21.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 30.5

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img5282d.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img5283.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img5284r.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img5285z.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img5286d.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5287.jpg/


----------



## maximar

PRICE DROPS before EBAY: 
Nunn Bush Tassels $25
Beacon Hills $25


----------



## swb120

*2 vintage fedoras 7 3/8" (Dobbs, Adams)*

*2 like-new vintage fedoras*! Size 7 3/8". Look as if they have rarely been worn. Satin-lined, leather band. Don't look like a tool in a cheap-looking fedora - get the real deal.

1) Dobbs brown fedora, made in USA. 2" brim. 1 5/8" ribbon. Shows slight wear. Dobbs fedoras retail for $150+. Asking *SOLD*.

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/img5260w.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img5261r.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img5262a.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img5266.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img5265bf.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img5264b.jpg/

2) Adams dark gray fedora, made in USA. 1 3/4" brim. 1 5/8" ribbon. Shows no wear. Asking *$40 shipped.*

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img5269x.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img5270.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img5274c.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/img5273i.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*For the Trad son - BB OCBD non-iron sz 14*

Like-new boy's Brooks Brothers OCBD blue shirt, sz 14, non-iron, made in Malaysia. Retails for $45 at BB; asking *$17 shipped* (+1 west of Chicago).


----------



## Geoff Gander

*FS: AE Stockbridge (size 11AA)*

I've got a lovely pair of Stockbridges in chestnut. These shoes only have light creasing on the uppers. On their original sole (no recrafting symbol), which shows hardly any wear at the heels or toes. Interior is very clean - I'd have to say they were worn less than 10 times.

*Asking $45 shipped *(CON US and Canada, PM for overseas), or make me an offer.

Shoe trees not included.


----------



## AlanC

swb120 said:


> *2 like-new vintage fedoras*! Size 7 3/8". Look as if they have rarely been worn. Satin-lined, leather band. Don't look like a tool in a cheap-looking fedora - get the real deal.


Great Mad Men style. Somebody ought to jump on these. I particularly like the Dobbs.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Connemara tweed hat; Connemara tweed tie; Tartan vest/waistcoat*

More from my closet clearing! As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME* on everything!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Beautiful Connemara tweed tie.*

This really is a gorgeous tie! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was made in Connemara, Ireland, from Irish tweed. It measures 2 1/4 by 53 1/2--a traditional size for Irish tweed ties.

Asking just *$24, or offer*.

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/celticitems006.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/celticitems008.jpg/ https://img693.imageshack.us/i/celticitems009.jpg/

*2) Lovely Irish tweed bucket hat.*

A lovely tweed hat, made by Millars in Connemara, Ireland. This is perfect for the Fall! It's in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is size 7 1/8, or 58.

Asking just *$23, or offer. *

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/celticitems002.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/celticitems003.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/celticitems005.jpg/

*3) Tartan vest/waistcoat*

This is lovely! There's no fabric content listed, but I'm sure that it's wool. I believe that the tartan is one of the Cameron setts, but I'm open to correction here.

There is a tiny weakness in the fabric (shown), which is why this is so inexpensive. This would be an easy fix, though--given that this is tartan, and that the weakness is small, reweaving wouldn't be necessary, and darning would suffice.

Asking just *$18, or offer*

I believe that this would best fit a 38/40R, but please see measurements:

From edge to edge across: 18.5"
From tip to tip: 25.5"

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/celticitems011.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/celticitems012.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

These still available w/price drops:

JPress 3/2 sack olive tweed

Shoulder 17
Sleeve 25.5
Length 30.5
Chest 20.5

$25 conus




























Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack navy blazer. 2 patch pockets. Tagged 43ML

Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 26 +2 to let out
Length 32
Chest 22.5

$30 conus


----------



## closerlook

*PRICE DROP*

*PRICE DROP
*


closerlook said:


> BURBERRY PINSTRIPE SUIT
> VERY GOOD CONDITION
> *PRICE DROP: $60> NOW $40!*
> 
> Measurements:
> pit to pit across chest: 20
> shoulder edge to shoulder edge across: 17.5
> length: 30.5
> sleeve: 23.5, with 2.5 to let out
> 
> waist of pant: 33
> length: 30 [with cuff to let out if need be]


----------



## TweedyDon

*40R Sports jacket in unusual Italian BAMBOO/WOOL/CASHMERE + fabric; canvassed, pick stitching!*

This is lovely, and rather unusual--the texture and appearance of the fabric is beautiful, as is the lining, and so someone here might like this, even though it's rather outside the trad. canon. (To put things mildly!)

As always, price includes boxed shipping with delivery confirmation, and *offers are very welcome*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Lovely S. Cohen blue sports jacket*

This is lovely, and made from a lovely and unusual Italian fabric with a beautiful hand and drape, rather like raw silk, but heavier and more luxurious. The fabric is 50% bamboo, 40% wool, 5% cashmere, and 5% nylon, and was woven in Italy. The jacket was Made in Canada as part of the S. Cohen Prestige line, and has a gorgeously rich blue lining, complete with pick stitching; it's fully lined. It's also canvassed, and has a dual vent.

This really is a lovely jacket!

*Asking $45, or offer.*

It's tagged a 40R, but, as always, please see the *measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4) 
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems013.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/celticitems014.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/celticitems021.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/celticitems015.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/celticitems016.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/celticitems017.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems019.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/celticitems020.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/celticitems022.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/celticitems025.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

2 pairs of Bill's from the closet. Both unhemmed, cotton twill M3's in 32" waist. 
Both for $80 shipped CONUS, though feel free to make an offer on any of it. They're not doing me any good sitting in my closet

Reds. Worn a few times, never liked the fit very much. Probably worn 3x, washed 3x. $40 shipped









The color is marked as 'Bark' on the tag, which is still on the pants. Never worn. $45 shipped


----------



## swb120

I think I had overpriced the 42R Orvis Harris Tweed, so I dropped it $10 to $60 shipped. I hope it can find a good AAAC home!


----------



## AlanC

This is a bit more of a Streetwear brand, but they're also made in USA madras shorts, so I'll give the folks here first shot.

*Steve Alan* madras shorts
Made in USA
Tagged Size: 32 (inseam 11.75")
Retail: $150-$200

Your price: $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## tampabay1414

- For Sale - 

Brooks Brothers Poplin Suit
3/2 Sack 
Olive
38 R - off-the-rack
Pant waist is standard BB off-the-rack (32 I think; possibly 31)
Flat Front 
Uncuffed
Hemmed to 31.5 (there is a good bit of fabric tucked into the legs) 

The suit has been worn one time.

$130 - shipped anywhere in the U.S. 

Please message me for pictures.


----------



## Cardinals5

Usually I just send pleated Bills to eBay, but I thought there might be some interest in these.

Bills Khakis Limited Edition oxford cloth/plain weave trousers. Model M2P (reverse pleats). The weave looks like oxford cloth, but the weight is lighter than standard oxford cloth - something like a combination of oxford cloth and chambray (I've provided a close up picture of the weave). Condition is near perfect - no signs of wear or apparent flaws.

The color in the main picture is close to accurate (slight darker than a light blue ocbd)

Tagged size: 37
Waist: 37" +3" to let out
Outseam: 44 1/2"
Inseam: 33 1/2"
Cuffs: 1 1/2"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img210.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfr007.jpg/https://img208.imageshack.us/i/asdfasdfasdfr009.jpg/


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

*lobster shorts*

Hello,
I have a pair of 40" waist navy blue with red lobster shorts for sale, brand new with tags. Asking 15.00 shipped in USA.
Please pm me with any questions.

PGP


----------



## AlanC

A couple of Tradly boys ties plus a 'tweener tie (boy's or short). All prices delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal.

*SOLD!* Brooks Brothers
Made in USA
2.75" x 46"
$12

https://a.imageshack.us/img690/8214/img2165m.jpg
https://a.imageshack.us/img708/4899/img2168b.jpg

*Land's End*
Made in USA
2.75" x 51.75"
$10



















*SOLD!* Atkinsons Irish Poplin for Harrod's
Argyle & Sutherland
Made in Ireland
3.25" x 54.75"
$15

https://a.imageshack.us/img830/2402/img2178d.jpg
https://a.imageshack.us/img25/1728/img2181o.jpg


----------



## closerlook

*Polo Rugby 100% Merino Wool Black and grey Chalkstripe Vest*

selling this item in a size Small.
Its unworn and still has extra buttons in the little baggie attached to the inner tag.

$40 Shipped


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Freeman Bootmaker Guild Pebble Grain Bluchers 9 1/2 D*

These are super nice and practically brand new. They are fully leather lined and as well made as you'd expect from Freeman's top-of-the-line. The toe is a bit narrower than your more conservative trad fare, but the pair is elegant enough to make a subtle statement that's certainly in the range of what's acceptable in my considered opinion.

$60 shipped.











*Freeman Free-Flex NOS Apron Toe Bluchers 7 D*

These are a somewhat more recent vintage pair of Freemans; the sticker shows $50 in 1970's money--my dad bought a brand new Ford Granada around '75-'76 for about $2500--so these weren't cheap, but I won't bump them up. In fact, as nice as they are, they aren't goodyear welted and the right one got a bit bent in the receiving bin, so only

$40 shipped.











*Brooksflannel 55% wool 45% cotton lumberjack plaid 16-XL*

Measurements to follow tomorrow. The shirt appears in perfect condition.

$35 shipped.










*Corbin vintage "Montego Linen" Trousers*

I believe these are 36 with a generous inseam, but I will have to post measurements tomorrow. The fabric content isn't listed, but I'd guess a blend.

$20 shipped.









]

*Orvis 3/2 Jacket 46 R*

Description, measurements, and better pictures tomorrow. PM with interest, will be asking $35 shipped.



*Brookstretch 3/2 Charcoal Pinstripe Suit 44 LG*

Description, measurements, and pictures tomorrow. Will be asking only $40 though it is in very reasonable condition.

*Grey Sack Suit for Picard-Norton of Grosse Pointe 42 R*

Very nicely made and in nice condition, someone has undoubtedly been looking for this.
Description, measurements, and pictures tomorrow. Will be asking $50 shipped.


----------



## swb120

*Cheap shoes! Alden, BB, English makers, shell cordo - variety of sizes*

*Note*: Where stated, exact shipping will be calculated from zip 15219.

1. *Beautiful Brooks Brothers brown cap toes with brogueing, size 13*. Made in England. Sole show wear, but have plenty of life left. Slight discoloration on front/side of right shoe (see pic), but I can't tell if it's a discoloration of the leather or bad polishing. Barely perceptible when worn. Unsure of maker - perhaps Sargeant?
Asking *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*(+3 west of Chicago)

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img5290.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img5291.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img5293.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img5294f.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img5295x.jpg/

2. * Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers, sz. 11.5 E*. Leather uppers in outstanding condition. Have been resoled. Soles show wear, insoles show heavy wear and may need replacing. 
*$45 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img5297f.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/img5299ek.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img5298bx.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img5300jc.jpg/

3. *Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black cap toe, sz 12A*. Have been resold. Leather uppers in good condition. Great pair of bad weather shoes for someone!
Asking *$5 + exact shipping *(by paypal personal payment)

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img5302.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img5303jf.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5304p.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img5305.jpg/

4. *Grenson brown wingtips, sz 9.5* (size is unmarked, stated size is approx. based on measurements). Made in UK. Measure: 11 7/8" x 4".
Asking *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT* (by paypal personal payment)

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img5306w.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5307c.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img5308q.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img5309z.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img5310t.jpg/

5. *Barrie black wingtips, sz 9.5* (marked sz 44) (check measurements). Custom Grade, made in England. Measure 12" x 4"
Asking *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT* (by paypal personal payment)

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img5314c.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5315vx.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img5316nd.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img5317y.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img5318n.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img5321n.jpg/

6. * Jones Bootmaker tan wingtips, sz 12*. Benchmade, made in UK, Measure: 13"x4 5/8". Beautiful shoes. May need to be taken to cobbler to be dyed - see pic of discoloration on left shoe. Insole says: Jones Bootmaker, since 1857.
Asking *SOLD* (by paypal personal payment)

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/img5323i.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5324br.jpg/ https://img237.imageshack.us/i/img5325gt.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/img5326c.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img5328.jpg/

7. *Allen Edmonds tan/chili casual cap toe, sz 9D*. Rubber soles. In excellent condition.
Asking *$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img5331gp.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img5332qn.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img5333b.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img5334l.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img5335k.jpg/

8. *Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers, sz 13D*. Uppers in good condition, new soles, insoles show heavy wear (you may want to replace these).
Asking *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5340p.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img5341j.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img5342h.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img5343ny.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img5344s.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed hat is now claimed--thank you! *

*Price drop on the tweed tie!*



TweedyDon said:


> More from my closet clearing! As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME* on everything!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Beautiful Connemara tweed tie.*
> 
> This really is a gorgeous tie! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was made in Connemara, Ireland, from Irish tweed. It measures 2 1/4 by 53 1/2--a traditional size for Irish tweed ties.
> 
> Asking just *now $22, or offer*.
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/celticitems006.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/celticitems008.jpg/ https://img693.imageshack.us/i/celticitems009.jpg/
> 
> *2) Lovely Irish tweed bucket hat.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Tartan vest/waistcoat*
> 
> This is lovely! There's no fabric content listed, but I'm sure that it's wool. I believe that the tartan is one of the Cameron setts, but I'm open to correction here.
> 
> There is a tiny weakness in the fabric (shown), which is why this is so inexpensive. This would be an easy fix, though--given that this is tartan, and that the weakness is small, reweaving wouldn't be necessary, and darning would suffice.
> 
> Asking just *$18, or offer*
> 
> I believe that this would best fit a 38/40R, but please see measurements:
> 
> From edge to edge across: 18.5"
> From tip to tip: 25.5"
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/celticitems011.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/celticitems012.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Lots of odds and ends...I'm happy to make you a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested.

1. *Southwick 3/2 Navy Sack.* Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, fully lined, gold buttons. No size label, the hand measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5
Pits: 23"
Sleeve: 23.5" (+2")
Length (BOC): 31"
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/004sau.jpg/https://img696.imageshack.us/i/005fyv.jpg/

2. *16.5 Shirts - All are in excellent condition:*

Details:
https://img826.imageshack.us/i/008qp.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/009bue.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/010hbs.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/011ai.jpg/
(L-R):
a. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit - Gray pinstripe. 16.5 x 35
b. Polo by Ralph Lauren Regent Fit Tattersal. L | 16.5 x 36
c. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit - Oxford blue. 16.5 x 35 - there is a ding on the bottom right - not visible when tucked in.
*Asking $20 each or $50 for all three shipped CONUS*

3. *Silk Braces.* Both are in perfect condition.

Details:
https://img189.imageshack.us/i/021dj.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/022oh.jpg/
(L-R):
a. Brooks Brothers Red - Size 'L'
b. Trafalgar Garnet 
*Asking $20 each or $30 for both shipped CONUS*

4. *Brooks Brothers Luxury Shirt.* Perfect condition. Beautiful yellow color. Double bottoned cuffs, MOP buttons. Size 15.5 x 33. 
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/013ymn.jpg/

5. *Size 35 Shorts.* Both are in perfect condition.

Details:
https://img443.imageshack.us/i/019nd.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/018gp.jpg/
(L-R):
a. J. Crew Embrodered golf shorts. Flat Front. Sea green.
b. Polo by Ralph Lauren navy blue Prospect shorts. Flat Front. Navy blue. These are new without tags - they have been sitting in my closet for months.
*Asking $15 each or $25 for the pair shipped CONUS*

6. *Murray's Toggery Shop shirt.* Great condition. Just starting to get the famous 'Reds' fade. Size Medium. This shirt: https://nantucketreds.com/mens/shirts/ushirts1.html
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img541.imageshack.us/i/016zz.jpg/

Please PM if interested.


----------



## swb120

*Does anyone need a Brooks Brothers sack poplin suit, sz. 45R, 40W?*

Hey guys - I think I'm going to get rid of my new BB tan sack poplin suit. It's tagged a 45R, 40W, and that is roughly the size. I stand 5'10"-5'11", and my inseam is approx. 30.5". I wear 16-34 shirts, so the suit sleeves measure around 25". The pants are flat-front and cuffed. I bought it last year, and have only worn it about 3 times. I think I paid around $240, so I would prob. ask $140 for it shipped.

It's this exact suit:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=KHAKI&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Please let me know if there is any interest, and I can provide photos and/or measurements.


----------



## closerlook

*BURBERRY TRENCH*

Burberry Trench Coat
LIKE NEW, Great Conditon
The *RARE* *Colorful* Check Pattern
Comes with Zip in Navy wool liner and navy wool over-collar
Belted

*Simply Gorgeous! 
*
The pictures speak for themselves!

*Offers Welcome*

Thanks Everyone

Measurements: 
24 in across chest - under arm to under arm
47 in boc to hem


----------



## closerlook

*Traditional Bean Norwegian Sweater*

You know it. You love it. Calling all XLs!

$25 Shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely tradly ties! Vintage Brooks Bros. bows, regimentals, geometrics; Paul Stuart paisleys; emblematics, and more!*

*My tie cull continues! *

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: Vintage Brooks Brothers bowties.*

All of these ties are vintage Brooks Brothers; all are silk, and all were printed or woven in England.

All are in Very Good condition, and are just *$12 each, or offer.*

*Main picture:*

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties002.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties004.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties006.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties010.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties012.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Moss green with geometric design Claimed
2) Mid brown with teardrop design ON HOLD
4) Blue with geometric design Claimed
5) Black/orange/white regimental Claimed

*GROUP B: Paisleys and geometrics; Paul Stuart, Brooks, Epstein's.*

All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.

*Main picture:*

https://img90.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties015.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties016.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties018.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties022.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties023.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Paul Stuart; made in the USA from Italian silk. *$12*
2) Paul Stuart; hand tailored. *$12*
3) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *$15*
4) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*$8*

*GROUP C: Cashmere, Wool/silk; Zegna and Bronzini*

*Main picture:*

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties040.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties041.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties042.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties043.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties045.jpg/

1) Zegna; 75/25, wool/silk. Excellent condition. *$15*
2) Bronzini. All cashmere; Vintage, hence in Good condition. *$13*

*GROUP D: Emblematics, regimental; Brooks Bros., Chelsea, Allyn of Conn. *

*Main picture:*

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties028.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties029.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties030.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties035.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties034.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties036.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties038.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties037.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties039.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Brooks Brothers Makers. Keeper off on one side, and with a spot on it, hence just Very Good condition, and *$12*
2) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *$12* *FREE to a USNA graduate!*
3) Architectual emblematic (Monmouth Park) by Allyn of Conn. All silk, excellent condition. *Claimed--thank you!*
4) "His Master's Voice" emblematic. Poly., by Allyn of Conn. Excellent condition. *Claimed--thank you!*

*GROUP E: Borsalino, Scots tartan, Polo*

These ties were previously listed, and so have price drops to reflect their addition to this post as a consolidation move.

*Borsalino:*

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties013.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties016.jpg/

1) Borsalino. A beautiful rich, with rich, deep colours. Made in Italy--of course! *Asking $16*

*Polo and Tartan:*

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties024.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties025.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/

1) Polo. Excellent condition. *Claimed--thank you!*
2) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool; *4" width*. Some minor memory in knot area, hence *just $9*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Indulge your Tradly Anglophilia! Hand-tailored Flusser, DAKS, Heavyweight Harris, gun checks,ticket pockets, dual vents, more!*

*INDULGE YOUR ANGLOPHILIA!​*
*Gun club checks! Ticket pockets! Dual vents! Canvassing! Hand Tailoring! Heavyweight Harris! Classic Daks Union Jack linings! Personal Endorsement from the Queen!*​*
**I'm lying about this. Sorry, Your Majesty.*​
Every one of these tweeds is absolutely gorgeous, and *all are in immaculate condition*. (As far as I know, the heavyweight Harris and the DAKS have never been worn apart from being tried on in shops.) I'm sorry to part with them, but I have to admit that they're all just too darn short for me.... which is why they were never worn.

*As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.​*
*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!​*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Hand-Tailored Alan Flusser Check Tweed Jacket*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) DAKS English tweed jacket*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Gorgeous Heavyweight Harris Tweed, Made in Britain by Coops*

This is a contemporary, not vintage, Harris tweed. However, it's NOT the usual mid- or light-weight Harris; this is a seriously heavyweight Harris--Harris as it SHOULD be! It's also an absolutely beautiful basketweave in shades of dark moss green, golden barley, and chestnut brown; my pictures do a terrible job of capturing the beauty of this tweed, but I managed to get a decent shot of it by moving it into sunlight; this is the picture showing the cuff in close-up, below.

This jacket is unworn apart from having been tried on. It's beautifully cut, fully lined, and Made in Britain with dual vents. It has the traditional British countryman's single button cuffs and front pockets with reinforcing roping at their top seams.

This sort of serious, traditional, classic Harris is rarely seen now, and very, very rarely in this condition unless new, from places like Fortnum's or Cordings.

Asking just *$65, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

*Please note that this picture (taken in sunlight, no flash) shows the beautiful colours of this tweed best:*

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds012.jpg/

*More pictures!*

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds001.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds002.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds003.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds005.jpg/ https://img594.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds006.jpg/ https://img231.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds007.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds008.jpg/

*4) Made in Britain Classic herringbone tweed with overcheck*

This is a lovely jacket from Timothy Coop! This is a beautiful, classic herringbone with a lovely overcheck in two complementary shades of rust. It's fully lined, has a very English dual vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a beautiful, versatile jacket for Fall.

Asking just *$45, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+2.5)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30

*As usual, my pictures really don't do this jacket justice!* :blush:

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds019.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds021.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds022.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds020.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds023.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds025.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds024.jpg/


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

while I was digging I found a pair of Murray's Nantucket reds shorts, 36"waist with a 6" inseam. Awesome condition. $15 shipped.
I also have a pair of Ralph Lauren patchwork shorts, 40" waist, $15.00 or best offer .shipped
Please PM me with any questions.

Reduced lobster shorts $10.00 shipped.

thanks
PGP


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please note quick price drop on DAKS, above.* Just because!

*Offers still very welcome, on this and everything else!*


----------



## closerlook

Bean sweater is claimed.

I can't believe there has been little interest in the Burberry coat!


----------



## AlanC

closerlook said:


> I can't believe there has been little interest in the Burberry coat!


It's a fantastic coat. I'm not in the market, but I suspect an asking price would help.


----------



## hookem12387

Price drop $5 each pair.


hookem12387 said:


> 2 pairs of Bill's from the closet. Both unhemmed, cotton twill M3's in 32" waist.
> Both for $80 shipped CONUS, though feel free to make an offer on any of it. They're not doing me any good sitting in my closet
> 
> Reds. Worn a few times, never liked the fit very much. Probably worn 3x, washed 3x. $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is marked as 'Bark' on the tag, which is still on the pants. Never worn. $45 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers Repp Tie. Red/Navy with very faint green accent between the stripes.

*$18 *shipped.

Burgundy Sebago Penny Loafers, 11.5 D Made in the USA. Look to be only worn a few times.

*$38* shipped, or will trade for a comparable penny loafer in 13 D


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices:



Georgia said:


> Lots of odds and ends...I'm happy to make you a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if you are interested.
> 
> 1. *Southwick 3/2 Navy Sack.* Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, fully lined, gold buttons. No size label, the hand measurements are:
> Shoulders: 19.5
> Pits: 23"
> Sleeve: 23.5" (+2")
> Length (BOC): 31"
> *SOLD*
> 
> Details:
> https://img686.imageshack.us/i/004sau.jpg/https://img696.imageshack.us/i/005fyv.jpg/
> 
> 2. *16.5 Shirts - All are in excellent condition:*
> 
> Details:
> https://img826.imageshack.us/i/008qp.jpg/https://img697.imageshack.us/i/009bue.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/010hbs.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/011ai.jpg/
> (L-R):
> a. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit - Gray pinstripe. 16.5 x 35
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren Regent Fit Tattersal. L | 16.5 x 36
> c. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit - Oxford blue. 16.5 x 35 - there is a ding on the bottom right - not visible when tucked in.
> *Asking $20 => $15 each or $50 => $40 for all three shipped CONUS*
> 
> 3. *Silk Braces.* Both are in perfect condition.
> 
> Details:
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/021dj.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/022oh.jpg/
> (L-R):
> a. Brooks Brothers Red - Size 'L'
> b. Trafalgar Garnet
> *Asking $20 => $15 each or $30 => $25 for both shipped CONUS*
> 
> 4. *Brooks Brothers Luxury Shirt.* Perfect condition. Beautiful yellow color. Double bottoned cuffs, MOP buttons. Size 15.5 x 33.
> *Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/013ymn.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Size 35 Shorts.* Both are in perfect condition.
> 
> Details:
> https://img443.imageshack.us/i/019nd.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/018gp.jpg/
> (L-R):
> a. J. Crew Embrodered golf shorts. Flat Front. Sea green.
> b. Polo by Ralph Lauren navy blue Prospect shorts. Flat Front. Navy blue. These are new without tags - they have been sitting in my closet for months.
> *SOLD*
> 
> 6. *Murray's Toggery Shop shirt.* Great condition. Just starting to get the famous 'Reds' fade. Size Medium. This shirt: https://nantucketreds.com/mens/shirts/ushirts1.html
> *Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img541.imageshack.us/i/016zz.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if interested.


----------



## closerlook

*RAVELLO SHELL LHS*

I have a NEW IN BOX pair of RAVELLO SHELL CORDOVAN LHS. 
SIZE 6 1/2 D.
WILL SHIP INTERNATIONAL!!!
These are unworn.
they were a special order, ordered in the wrong size.

They were $620 dollars new and have sat in the closet since being bought.

$*500* SHIPPED [add $15 for international shipping]

generic picture because they are NIB.

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Pentheos

Any interest in a pair of vintage made-in-the-USA 12EE black pebblegrain longwings? They're no-name but extremely well made, double sole, etc. In excellent condition; I've only worn them a few times. They're not at all broken in, still very stiff. They're just a bit tight on my feet (which usually take a 12EEE/13D-EE) and I honestly have little use for black shoes. I'd like to get $40 CONUS---but I'll consider offers and trades. PM me with interest.

They're the ones in the middle:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Update on the Orvis sack:

It is a 44L, not 46 R, and there are some marks that, if I didn't somehow get them on there getting it home, I must have overlooked in my excitement. It's a nice jacket that is certainly worth getting cleaned up, and I'm sure many of you have the wherewithal, but considering that I'm only asking $20 shipped. It is also side vented, fyi.

Measurements:
shoulders 20"
length boc 34"
chest ptp 23.5"
sleeve 25.5"


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Allen Edmonds Richmonds, size 10D, $50 shipped:


















More pics are available upon request. Also, does anybody have interest in 46L HSM, Hickey Freeman, and Burberry silk/wool blend jackets?


----------



## srivats

Pentheos said:


> Any interest in a pair of vintage made-in-the-USA 12EE black pebblegrain longwings? They're no-name but extremely well made, double sole, etc. In excellent condition; I've only worn them a few times. They're not at all broken in, still very stiff. They're just a bit tight on my feet (which usually take a 12EEE/13D-EE) and I honestly have little use for black shoes. I'd like to get $40 CONUS---but I'll consider offers and trades. PM me with interest.
> 
> They're the ones in the middle:


Too big for me - but what a nice photo! You should post this in the shoe thread. The shells on the right are lovely -- what are they?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers OCBD White/Green University Stripe, must-iron, 17x34

*$21 *shipped.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Church's Custom Grade calfskin in 9.5 D. These, IMHO, are some seriously nice shoes. Original soles with minimum wear--the heels are not worn down in the slightest. Uppers perfect, with no scuffs, cuts or other imperfections. $125 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, trees not included.


----------



## Bernie Zack

32rollandrock said:


> Church's Custom Grade calfskin in 9.5 D. These, IMHO, are some seriously nice shoes. Original soles with minimum wear--the heels are not worn down in the slightest. Uppers perfect, with no scuffs, cuts or other imperfections. $125 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, trees not included.


Are those 9.5 US or 9.5 England?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bernie Zack said:


> Are those 9.5 US or 9.5 England?


They are, to my knowledge, 9.5 U.S. I base this on the marks in the leather on (pictured) sole, in which you can see, if you look closely, the mark " 9 1/2" and also the "D" visible on the sole. So far as I know (and I'm eager--honestly--to stand corrected), the English don't use "D" to designate width. Also, apologies for the small photo of inner sole. I'm trying to figure out how to post thumbnails instead of taking up bandwidth. I will figure it out soon, I hope.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Land's End old-school, made-in-USA Harris Tweed. This one is remarkable, with subtle hues of blah-blah-woof-woof: But, really, it is as they say, a perfect-for-fall basket-weave brown with gold highlights, two button, single vent, darted. Appears never worn, with no blemishes, but no tags, and likely someone threw it on a time or two. But not many. Let's call it $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, with offers/trades welcome:

P2P: 24
Length BOC: 31.5
Shldr: 19.75
Sleeve: 26


----------



## Pentheos

srivats said:


> Too big for me - but what a nice photo! You should post this in the shoe thread. The shells on the right are lovely -- what are they?


Some shell Florsheim Imperials, nothing exotic. The shoes on the left are now worn by The Cordial Churchman. (They too were 12EE).


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on the heavyweight Harris tweed*; this really is a beauty, but needs a new home...

*Offers welcome on everything!*



TweedyDon said:


> *INDULGE YOUR ANGLOPHILIA!​*
> *Gun club checks! Ticket pockets! Dual vents! Canvassing! Hand Tailoring! Heavyweight Harris! Classic Daks Union Jack linings! Personal Endorsement from the Queen!*​*
> **I'm lying about this. Sorry, Your Majesty.*​
> Every one of these tweeds is absolutely gorgeous, and *all are in immaculate condition*. (As far as I know, the heavyweight Harris and the DAKS have never been worn apart from being tried on in shops.) I'm sorry to part with them, but I have to admit that they're all just too darn short for me.... which is why they were never worn.
> 
> *As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.​*
> *Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!​*
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Hand-Tailored Alan Flusser Check Tweed Jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) DAKS English tweed jacket*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Gorgeous Heavyweight Harris Tweed, Made in Britain by Coops*
> 
> This is a contemporary, not vintage, Harris tweed. However, it's NOT the usual mid- or light-weight Harris; this is a seriously heavyweight Harris--Harris as it SHOULD be! It's also an absolutely beautiful basketweave in shades of dark moss green, golden barley, and chestnut brown; my pictures do a terrible job of capturing the beauty of this tweed, but I managed to get a decent shot of it by moving it into sunlight; this is the picture showing the cuff in close-up, below.
> 
> This jacket is unworn apart from having been tried on. It's beautifully cut, fully lined, and Made in Britain with dual vents. It has the traditional British countryman's single button cuffs and front pockets with reinforcing roping at their top seams.
> 
> This sort of serious, traditional, classic Harris is rarely seen now, and very, very rarely in this condition unless new, from places like Fortnum's or Cordings.
> 
> NOW Asking just *$60, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> *Please note that this picture (taken in sunlight, no flash) shows the beautiful colours of this tweed best:*
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds012.jpg/
> 
> *More pictures!*
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds001.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds002.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds003.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds005.jpg/ https://img594.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds006.jpg/ https://img231.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds007.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds008.jpg/
> 
> *4) Made in Britain Classic herringbone tweed with overcheck*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket from Timothy Coop! This is a beautiful, classic herringbone with a lovely overcheck in two complementary shades of rust. It's fully lined, has a very English dual vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a beautiful, versatile jacket for Fall.
> 
> Asking just *$45, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+2.5)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30
> 
> *As usual, my pictures really don't do this jacket justice!* :blush:
> 
> https://img843.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds019.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds021.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds022.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds020.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds023.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds025.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/britishtweeds024.jpg/


----------



## tsweetland

Looking for a grey shetland crewneck sweater, size M. I'm willing to purchase or trade. I have some things I'm willing to part with such as a rarely worn pair of bill's khaki's, british khaki color, 33 W 32 L w/ 1 3/4" cuffs, among other things. I really need a light grey shetland crewneck!


----------



## Cardinals5

Since I just purchased a pair of Nettleton burgundy lhs, I no longer need these.

Allen Edmonds Walden loafers (Model# 7185). The loafers are the standard burgundy color and made of quality corrected grain (brush-off) leather. The condition is very good - I purchased them in nearly new condition from someone on the exchange (sorry, can't remember who) and have worn them occasionally for about six months. The uppers are in good condition with the standard minor scuffs on the heel quarters and creasing on the vamp typical of corrected grain leather. The leather soles are still hard as a rock and won't need to be replaced anytime soon. The rubber heels have almost no wear since I always use heel protectors. These can be resoled, but do not have a corkbed so my footprint is NOT imprinted in these loafers.

I took the pictures without shoe trees so you can see the vamp creasing better.

Size: 8E (fits more like an 8D)
Outsole length: 11"
Outsole width: 3 7/8"
Insole length: 10 5/8"

Price: $25.00; Sold, pending payment

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/walden002.jpg/https://img837.imageshack.us/i/walden003.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/walden005.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/walden007.jpg/


----------



## cazoo

*Lands End Button Down Shirts Lot (4) Tailored Fit 15.5 / 34 $40*

4 Lands End Button Down Shirts.
15.5 Neck
34 Sleeve
Tailored Fit

2 Non-Iron Original Oxfords White, Blue 
1 Non-Iron Pinpoint Oxford Windowpane
1 Paintbrush Dress Shirt Tattersall

The white oxford is brand new, never worn. All shirts in excellent condition.

Asking $40. Shipping included.

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/img1361yx.jpg/

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img1362j.jpg/

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img1363w.jpg/

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img1364g.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

A few really nice items to post today...

This is probably the nicest tweed jacket I've seen in quite a while. This is a vintage J. Press black and gray tweed with a pale blue accent stripe. It is not tagged for size, but measures approximately: 21" across the chest, 25" on the sleeves, 17" across the shoulders and 29" from the bottom of the collar. It has all the features that you used to find in Press jackets...full canvassing, hand stitching, welted seams, latched vent, beautiful buttons and a throat latch. When I say it is vintage, I don't think I'm exaggerating. As one of the pictures shows, buy it and you can take it out to dinner for its 54th birthday next month. It is in excellent condition throughout. Asking $77.50 shipped CONUS

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/vintpress2.jpg/
https://img715.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress.jpghttps://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress1.jpghttps://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress5.jpghttps://img840.imageshack.us/i/vintpress4.jpg/

This next one is less for the trad than for an English country gentleman. It is from a well known maker, but one known more for their leather goods, than for clothing. This is, I believe, a men's equestrian jacket. It is from Swaine Adeney and Briggs. As you can see it is darted with 3 button closure and, like its trad cousin up above, has a throat latch. It also features hacking pockets and natural shoulders. It is not tagged for size, but approximate measurements are: chest 23.75", sleeves 26", shoulders 19.5" and length 33" boc. The jacket is in immaculate condition and I'm asking $77.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL SAB JACKET PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ndsab5jx
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/sab6j.jpg/

These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/crownwin2.jpg/

Finally, a pair of L.L. Bean brown pebble grain chukka boots. These are size 11.5 M and are in very good condition. I'd say the uppers are 85% and the soles and heels 80% or better. They are leather lined, welted and have Vibram Gumlite soles. There are no issues, save minor wear. Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BEAN CHUKKA PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/bhbeanchukjx
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/beanchuk5.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Rambler

oustanding stuff, tl, wish the Press tweed fit me, and I do _not_ need any more tweed jackets!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> oustanding stuff, tl, wish the Press tweed fit me, and I do _not_ need any more tweed jackets!


Wow. I agree wholeheartedly. I would be much lighter in the pocket if any of those items fit me.


----------



## swb120

A few pairs remain...offers welcome.



swb120 said:


> *Note*: Where stated, exact shipping will be calculated from zip 15219.
> 
> 1. *Beautiful Brooks Brothers brown cap toes with brogueing, size 13*. Made in England. Sole show wear, but have plenty of life left. Slight discoloration on front/side of right shoe (see pic), but I can't tell if it's a discoloration of the leather or bad polishing. Barely perceptible when worn. Unsure of maker - perhaps Sargeant?
> Asking *SOLD* (+3 west of Chicago)
> 
> 2. * Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers, sz. 11.5 E*. Leather uppers in outstanding condition. Have been resoled. Soles show wear, insoles show heavy wear and may need replacing.
> *SOLD *(+3 west of Chicago).
> 
> 3. *Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black cap toe, sz 12A*. Have been resold. Leather uppers in good condition. Great pair of bad weather shoes for someone!
> Asking *$5 + exact shipping *(by paypal personal payment)
> 
> https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img5302.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img5303jf.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5304p.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img5305.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Grenson brown wingtips, sz 9.5* (size is unmarked, stated size is approx. based on measurements). Made in UK. Measure: 11 7/8" x 4".
> Asking *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT* (by paypal personal payment)
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img5306w.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5307c.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img5308q.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img5309z.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img5310t.jpg/
> 
> 5. *Barrie black wingtips, sz 9.5* (marked sz 44) (check measurements). Custom Grade, made in England. Measure 12" x 4"
> Asking *SOLD* (by paypal personal payment)
> 
> 6. * Jones Bootmaker tan wingtips, sz 12*. Benchmade, made in UK, Measure: 13"x4 5/8". Beautiful shoes. May need to be taken to cobbler to be dyed - see pic of discoloration on left shoe. Insole says: Jones Bootmaker, since 1857.
> Asking *SOLD* (by paypal personal payment)
> 
> 7. *Allen Edmonds tan/chili casual cap toe, sz 9D*. Rubber soles. In excellent condition.
> Asking *$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img5331gp.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img5332qn.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img5333b.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img5334l.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img5335k.jpg/
> 
> 8. *Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers, sz 13D*. Uppers in good condition, new soles, insoles show heavy wear (you may want to replace these).
> Asking *SOLD* (+3 west of Chicago).


----------



## TweedyDon

*38-42 SHORT Jkts! Langrock 3/2 tweed sack, Classic Harris Tweed, Hand Tailored in Hong Kong Dark Blue in very subtle POW check*

Quite a few people have asked me for trad./Ivy jackets for the shorter chap--so here are three lovely ones! If you'd like one--or more--please don't hesitate to PM me; I often get several people PM'ing me about jackets in this size soon after I list them, as they're fairly uncommon...

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Langrock 3/2 tweed sack*

I assumed when I first encountered this that it had been built near the end of Langrock's reign in Princeton, and was very surprised to discover (from the inside pocket tag) that it has been built in 1980. This goes to show how long superb clothes can last if properly cared for! This jacket has ALL of the trad. desiderata; it's canvassed, from Langrock, has a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, hook vent, and lapped seams throughout. It's also a lovely classic herringbone tweed* (shown best in the updated pictures, below)*, and is half-lined. It does have two minor flaws; a small repair to the lining above the interior breast pocket (shown), and loose stitching on the second (functional) buttonhole. It could also use a dry-clean, just to freshen it up--it's been sitting in my "unused" closet for some months, waiting for the Fall! Given these flaws, and its age, this jacket is in Very Good condition.

Asking $50, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

*UPDATE: I've added a couple more pictures of the Langrock by request, including one that shows the colour scheme better--this was taken in sunlight, between rain showers!*

*Added pictures:*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/langrock001.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/langrock002.jpg/

*Original pictures:
*
https://img824.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets011.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets012.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets014.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets016.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets017.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets015.jpg/

*2) 42S Harris Tweed, Made in the USA in classic herringbone*

This is simply a lovely classic heathery-brown herringbone Harris tweed, with the classic subtle Harris striping running vertically through it. It has leather buttons, is half-lined, and is in excellent condition. It has a single vent.

Asking just $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

This is tagged a 42S, but, as always, please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 21 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28 3/4

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets001.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets002.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets003.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets007.jpg/

*3) Hand-tailored dark blue jacket with Prince of Wales check, by Chow's Tailoring, Hong Kong*

This is a lovely jacket. While it appears to be a recent jacket it's beautifully tailored in classic Trad./Ivy/Mad Men style; it's a sack, with lovely narrow lapels that are beautifully balanced with the cut of the jacket. I's also fully lined, canvassed, hand-tailored (as per its label), and has a single vent. The cloth is lovely, too; it's a very, very dark navy (almost a midnight blue) Prince of Wales, with a lighter blue overcheck; the cloth is so dark that it appears solid with a subtle and barely noticeable overcheck until you look closely. Like the Langrock, above, this has been in my closet for some months waiting for Fall, so it could do with a freshening dry-clean. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Sleeve: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

*NB:* This jacket is a very, very dark blue--almost a midnight blue--Prince of Wales with a lighter blue overcheck. However, the cloth is so dark that it appears to be solid with a subtle overcheck until you examine it closely. Also, the overcheck is itself barely noticeable, as it's very close in colour to the darkness of the background blue. This is a lovely, subtle, jacket, perfect for Fall! I've commented below on the colour in the pictures:

The colour is about two shades darker than shown here:

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets018.jpg/

In person, the overcheck is less pronounced than this, being barely noticeable:

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets019.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets028.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets029.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The heavyweight Harris Tweed and the Connemara tie have now both been claimed, as has the final bowtie and the tartan vest from a while back. Thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> Brooks Brothers Repp Tie. Red/Navy with very faint green accent between the stripes.
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> Burgundy Sebago Penny Loafers, 11.5 D Made in the USA. Look to be only worn a few times.
> 
> *SOLD*


*Unmarked Harris Tweed, Made in the USA, Herringbone*

Hand measurements:
Shoulders 19"
Pit to Pit 22"
Back length 30.5"
Sleeve 25"

asking *$40*shipped.

*Brooks Brothers Navy/Grey Seersucker Jacket*
Marked as *43L*

Hand measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Pit to pit: 22.5"
Back length: 32.25"
Sleeves: 26.5"

Asking *$36* shipped

*13C Allen Edmonds Black Baltic Wingtips*

Length: 13.5"
Width: 4.5"

Beautiful uppers, soles lightly worn.

Asking *$45* shipped

*Unmarked Navy/Pink Surcingle Belt, Marked size 36.*
_*This fits more like a 34.*_

Asking *$13* shipped


----------



## swb120

*And you want to be my latex salesman...*

Nice wingtips, Art.


----------



## jfkemd

J.Press 3/2 sports coat
marked 44L
not sure about the fabric--suspect this is silk and linen
in very good condition.
lapped seams and hooked vent
3 buttons on the sleeves
measurements--
shoulders: 19.5
armpits: 22.5
length from the bottom of the collar: 32.5
sleeves: 25
$45 shipped



















some ties 
a couple of Aquascutum paisley ties in pure silk-3.5 inches in width and a Gant Repp tie in both silk and wool-3 inches in width
$10 each, $18 if taking two and $26 if taking all three. prices include shipping


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Sero "The Purist" light blue ocbd. The Sero tag has come unglued, but "The Purist" tag remains so it's definitely a Sero - the collar roll gives it away as well. The shirt is in very good condition - has been worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.
> 
> Tagged: 15.5x32
> Chest: 47
> Neck: 15.75
> Sleeves: 32.5
> 
> Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img815.imageshack.us/i/poui006.jpg/
> 
> Berle cotton twill chinos with side adjusters (no belt loops). Standard high-quality Berle trousers. Made in USA. There is no fabric tag, but feels like 100% cotton (the twill weave almost makes it feel like wool). Worn, but in very good condition with no apparent flaws.
> 
> The color is most accurate in the picture with the Berle tag.
> 
> Waist: 33 1/2"
> Outseam: 41 3/4"
> Inseam: 31 1/4" + 3" to let out
> NO CUFFS
> 
> Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img823.imageshack.us/i/poui008.jpg/


----------



## hbcomb1

*Corbin and Southwick 3/2 Sack Sport Coats ~44*

Pair of 3/2 sport coats. No size markings, so please check measurements. These are a great find if they will fit you...just a bit large for me (I wear a 42R). My best guess is 44L for the Southwick and a 44R for the Corbin.

The Southwick is a summer 3/2 coat with center vent, 4 button sleeves, and flap pockets. Silk blend (?) with partial lining. Here are a couple of pics:

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/DSC_0061.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/DSC_0060.jpg

Measurements for the Southwick: 34 inches from top of collar to bottom hem; 24 inch sleeves; 18.75 inch across back from shoulder to shoulder.

The Corbin is a 3/2 three-season tweed. Lighter than a Harris...like a Press domestic tweed. Center vent with 4 button sleeves and flap pockets. Partially lined. Here are a couple of pics:

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/DSC_0063.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af210/hbcomb1/DSC_0062.jpg

Measurements for the Corbin: 32.5 inches from top of collar to bottom hem; 24.5 inch sleeves; 18.75 inches across back from shoulder to shoulder.

Both sport coats are in excellent condition. $35.00 each shipped in CONUS. Please send a PM if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price Drop

Now *$18* shipped



ArtVandalay said:


> Brooks Brothers OCBD White/Green University Stripe, must-iron, 17x34
> 
> *$21 *shipped.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

*Down to $45.*



crohnsappleadams said:


> Allen Edmonds Richmonds, size 10D, $50 shipped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics are available upon request. Also, does anybody have interest in 46L HSM, Hickey Freeman, and Burberry silk/wool blend jackets?


----------



## hookem12387

I'm unsure what the interest in this will be. My girlfriend dried a Brooks lambswool sweater of mine, which now no longer fits. It WAS a medium, but has shrunken in length, though aside from the size it looks great. If someone can give me instructions on how to measure a sweater, I will gladly do so. Anyway, if someone wants it, $15 should do it. 









Also, 2 pairs of shoes that have never fit me right.

Florsheim Imperials, sz 12D. I bought these on the exchange some time ago, but they've never fit me correctly. Someone applied some sort of polish or antique finish to them at some point. I think they're actually kind of cool, but like I said, they've never fit. $25
















The second pair is also too big for me. Sz 11.5D. The markings in the shoes are Joseph A Banks, but when I bought them on the exchange some time ago, I was told they were either Aldens or AEs (I don't remember which). $30


----------



## AlanC

Markdowns on remaining items!

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> Some great ties on offer. Prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal Personal please.
> 
> *Ben Silver* regimental
> *NOW $15*$20! $22
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*
> *NOW $12!* $15
> 
> *SOLD!* Viyella by Land's End
> Made in USA
> 80% cotton/20% wool--perfect for fall
> *NOW $12!* $15 $16





AlanC said:


> A couple of Tradly boys ties plus a 'tweener tie (boy's or short). All prices delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal.
> 
> *Land's End*
> Made in USA
> 2.75" x 51.75"
> *NOW $8!* $10





AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* blazer buttons
> *NOW $15* $18 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD!
> *Lacoste* long sleeve button down collar sport shirt
> Made in France
> Tagged size: 44
> 
> *Price drop: NOW $20 *Now $25!! $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## TweedyDon

*Double-breasted Burberry in Blackwatch tartan; Hilton in lovat green with rust overcheck, and (whisper this) a Canali...*

I have three beautiful jackets to pass on today; a Canali, a wool/cashmere Hilton in lovely lovat green with a rust overcheck, and a Double-breasted Burberry in Super 120s cloth in Blackwatch tartan.

*Admittedly* the Canali isn't trad. at all--hence the little use I got from it!--and the Hilton is, at best, trad. adjacent owing to its colouring and maker, but they're both lovely jackets, and given their quality and the prices I'm asking (and OFFERS WELCOME!) someone here might like 'em. The double-breasted, peak-lapel Burberry in Super 120s Blackwatch tartan is perfect for a tradly Fall/Winter party, especially one involving firesides, Newport mansions, and malt whisky!

All are victims of my weight loss, combined with the realization that no matter how lovely a jacket is, if it's a Regular, it's not going to fit well on me...  Plus, the Canali and the Hilton are lovely, luxurious jackets--and so I hardly ever wore them...

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

And, of course, despite the lowness of the prices OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Beautiful Canali in Prince of Wales-y check*

*ON HOLD pending payment!*

This is beautiful, and hence close to being unworn, as I was always afraid of spoiling it! It's canvassed, of course, and just as naturally made in Italy. It's beautifully constructed, and the cloth has an absolutely wonderful drape. It's also a beautiful, subtle, rich, pattern--please see the close-up pictures. It's fully lined, double vented, and in absolutely SUPERB condition. This is a truly beautiful jacket... and one that was always far too nice for me actually to wear!

Asking just *$65, or offer,* to find it a new home quickly!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets018.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets019.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets020.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets021.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets022.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets024.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets025.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets026.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/luxejackets027.jpg/

*2) Wool/cashmere jacket by Hilton of Princeton; lovat green with rust overcheck*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) Double-breasted Burberry in Super 120s Blackwatch tartan cloth*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Irish lambswool scarf*

This is a lovely lambswool scarf, in lovely heathery shades of dark Irish mossy greens and blues. It was woven in Ireland, and measures 11 1/2 " wide by 58", with an extra 3" of fringe at each end. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *Claimed!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/irishscarf001.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/irishscarf007.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/irishscarf010.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The Langrock has now been claimed--thank you!

*Price drops on the remaining jackets!*



TweedyDon said:


> Quite a few people have asked me for trad./Ivy jackets for the shorter chap--so here are three lovely ones! If you'd like one--or more--please don't hesitate to PM me; I often get several people PM'ing me about jackets in this size soon after I list them, as they're fairly uncommon...
> 
> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Also as always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Langrock 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) 42S Harris Tweed, Made in the USA in classic herringbone*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Hand-tailored dark blue jacket with Prince of Wales check, by Chow's Tailoring, Hong Kong*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket. While it appears to be a recent jacket it's beautifully tailored in classic Trad./Ivy/Mad Men style; it's a sack, with lovely narrow lapels that are beautifully balanced with the cut of the jacket. I's also fully lined, canvassed, hand-tailored (as per its label), and has a single vent. The cloth is lovely, too; it's a very, very dark navy (almost a midnight blue) Prince of Wales, with a lighter blue overcheck; the cloth is so dark that it appears solid with a subtle and barely noticeable overcheck until you look closely. Like the Langrock, above, this has been in my closet for some months waiting for Fall, so it could do with a freshening dry-clean. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Now Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Sleeve: 17 3/4
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> *NB:* This jacket is a very, very dark blue--almost a midnight blue--Prince of Wales with a lighter blue overcheck. However, the cloth is so dark that it appears to be solid with a subtle overcheck until you examine it closely. Also, the overcheck is itself barely noticeable, as it's very close in colour to the darkness of the background blue. This is a lovely, subtle, jacket, perfect for Fall! I've commented below on the colour in the pictures:
> 
> The colour is about two shades darker than shown here:
> 
> https://img828.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets018.jpg/
> 
> In person, the overcheck is less pronounced than this, being barely noticeable:
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets019.jpg/
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets028.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets029.jpg/


----------



## memphisvol

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/ebay034.jpg/
https://img163.imageshack.us/i/ebay033o.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ebay032.jpg/

Just trying to clear out some things I do not wear often. Let me know if you need measurements. Ties are all $12 shipped OBO. First 3 are robert talbott with 2 and 3 being wool. Next 2 are polo. Last is Yale Co-Op. Blazer is 40R Brooksease. I have wore it for several years but it is still in good condition. 25 shipped. Last is paul stauart cotton suit that I got on this exchange a couple of years ago. It is olive. Jacket is about 38R and pants 32x30.5. 40 shipped. Again let me know if you need measurements


----------



## brantley11

I have a pair of Alden 911 Black Captoe Blucher 10.5 D's that don't fit me right. I am looking to trade for Black Alden, BB or Florsheim Imperial PTB, LWB or NST . PM if interested.


----------



## swb120

PRICE DROPS!

1) Amazing Orvis Harris Tweed sack sportcoat! Made in England, fully lined, center vent, patch pockets, gray herringbone pattern, thinner lapels, leather buttons, suade elbow patches. Measures to a 42R, but rely on measurements for best fit. I haven't seen anything like this on SF or the AAAC Trad buy/sell forum since I've been a member. You'll be sorry to pass on this one.

Asking $70>$60> *$55 shipped*.

Chest: 22-22.5
Waist: 21-21.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 30.5

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img5282d.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img5283.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img5284r.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img5285z.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img5286d.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5287.jpg/

2) *2 like-new vintage fedoras*! Size 7 3/8". Look as if they have rarely been worn. Satin-lined, leather band. Don't look like a tool in a cheap-looking fedora - get the real deal.

a) Dobbs brown fedora, made in USA. 2" brim. 1 5/8" ribbon. Shows slight wear. Dobbs fedoras retail for $150+. *SOLD*.

b) Adams dark gray fedora, made in USA. 1 3/4" brim. 1 5/8" ribbon. Shows no wear. Asking $40>$35>*$30 shipped.*

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img5269x.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img5270.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img5274c.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/img5273i.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

Update and *PRICE REDUCTIONS*

This is probably the nicest tweed jacket I've seen in quite a while. This is a vintage J. Press black and gray tweed with a pale blue accent stripe. It is not tagged for size, but measures approximately: 21" across the chest, 25" on the sleeves, 17" across the shoulders and 29" from the bottom of the collar. It has all the features that you used to find in Press jackets...full canvassing, hand stitching, welted seams, latched vent, beautiful buttons and a throat latch. When I say it is vintage, I don't think I'm exaggerating. As one of the pictures shows, buy it and you can take it out to dinner for its 54th birthday next month. It is in excellent condition throughout. *SOLD*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/vintpress2.jpg/
https://img715.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress.jpghttps://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress1.jpghttps://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress5.jpghttps://img840.imageshack.us/i/vintpress4.jpg/

This next one is less for the trad than for an English country gentleman. It is from a well known maker, but one known more for their leather goods, than for clothing. This is, I believe, a men's equestrian jacket. It is from Swaine Adeney and Briggs. As you can see it is darted with 3 button closure and, like its trad cousin up above, has a throat latch. It also features hacking pockets and natural shoulders. It is not tagged for size, but approximate measurements are: chest 23.75", sleeves 26", shoulders 19.5" and length 33" boc. The jacket is in immaculate condition and I'm asking $77.50 *>>NOW $67.50* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL SAB JACKET PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ndsab5jx
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/sab6j.jpg/

These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 *>>NOW $125.00* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/crownwin2.jpg/

Finally, a pair of L.L. Bean brown pebble grain chukka boots. These are size 11.5 M and are in very good condition. I'd say the uppers are 85% and the soles and heels 80% or better. They are leather lined, welted and have Vibram Gumlite soles. There are no issues, save minor wear. Asking $67.50 *>>NOW $62.50* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BEAN CHUKKA PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/bhbeanchukjx
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/beanchuk5.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> I'm unsure what the interest in this will be. My girlfriend dried a Brooks lambswool sweater of mine, which now no longer fits. It WAS a medium, but has shrunken in length, though aside from the size it looks great. If someone can give me instructions on how to measure a sweater, I will gladly do so. Anyway, if someone wants it, $15 should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 2 pairs of shoes that have never fit me right.
> 
> Florsheim Imperials, sz 12D. I bought these on the exchange some time ago, but they've never fit me correctly. Someone applied some sort of polish or antique finish to them at some point. I think they're actually kind of cool, but like I said, they've never fit. $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pair is also too big for me. Sz 11.5D. The markings in the shoes are Joseph A Banks, but when I bought them on the exchange some time ago, I was told they were either Aldens or AEs (I don't remember which). $30


Both shoes gone! Thanks, yall.


----------



## TweedyDon

All of the tweeds from my "Anglophilia" post have now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

Please see updates and some price drops below!



TweedyDon said:


> *My tie cull continues! *
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *GROUP A: Vintage Brooks Brothers bowties.*
> 
> All of these ties are vintage Brooks Brothers; all are silk, and all were printed or woven in England.
> 
> All are in Very Good condition, and are just *$12 each, or offer.*
> 
> *Main picture:*
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties002.jpg/
> 
> *Additional pictures:*
> 
> https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties004.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties006.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties010.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties012.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Moss green with geometric design Claimed
> 2) Mid brown with teardrop design Claimed
> 4) Blue with geometric design Claimed
> 5) Black/orange/white regimental Claimed
> 
> *GROUP B: Paisleys and geometrics; Paul Stuart, Brooks, Epstein's.*
> 
> All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.
> 
> *Main picture:*
> 
> https://img90.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties015.jpg/
> 
> *Additional pictures:*
> 
> https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties016.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties018.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties022.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties023.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Paul Stuart; made in the USA from Italian silk. *$12*
> 2) Paul Stuart; hand tailored. *Claimed*
> 3) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *Now $14*
> 4) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*Now $7*
> 
> *GROUP C: Cashmere, Wool/silk; Zegna and Bronzini*
> 
> *Main picture:*
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties040.jpg/
> 
> *Additional pictures:*
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties041.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties042.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties043.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties045.jpg/
> 
> 1) Zegna; 75/25, wool/silk. Excellent condition. *Claimed*
> 2) Bronzini. All cashmere; Vintage, hence in Good condition. *Claimed*
> 
> *GROUP D: Emblematics, regimental; Brooks Bros., Chelsea, Allyn of Conn. *
> 
> *Main picture:*
> 
> https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties028.jpg/
> 
> *Additional pictures:*
> 
> https://img825.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties029.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties030.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties035.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties034.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties036.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties038.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties037.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties039.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers Makers. Keeper off on one side, and with a spot on it, hence just Very Good condition, and *Now $10*
> 2) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *$12* *FREE to a USNA graduate!*
> 3) Architectual emblematic (Monmouth Park) by Allyn of Conn. All silk, excellent condition. *Claimed--thank you!*
> 4) "His Master's Voice" emblematic. Poly., by Allyn of Conn. Excellent condition. *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *GROUP E: Borsalino, Scots tartan, Polo*
> 
> These ties were previously listed, and so have price drops to reflect their addition to this post as a consolidation move.
> 
> *Borsalino:*
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties013.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties016.jpg/
> 
> 1) Borsalino. A beautiful rich, with rich, deep colours. Made in Italy--of course! *Claimed*
> 
> *Polo and Tartan:*
> 
> https://img840.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties024.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties025.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/
> 
> 1) Polo. Excellent condition. *Claimed--thank you!*
> 2) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool; *4" width*. Some minor memory in knot area, hence *just $9*


----------



## swb120

I can't believe that no one has snatched up those LL Bean chukkas that tonylumpkin is selling. Wish they were in my size...


----------



## swb120

*SOLD*

Not exact Trad, but a beautiful shirt that needs a good home:

Paul Stuart casual shirt, tagged size Medium, barrel cuffs, brand new condition. Absolutely gorgeous white & yellow stripe. Made in Italy.

*SOLD*.

Chest: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
Sleeves: approx. 34-35"

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img4838f.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img4839f.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img4842z.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Who needs socks?*

Which is more Trad - wearing no socks with your topsiders or loafers, or wearing vintage Lacoste socks? Straight out of the Preppy Handbook, here's a pair of brand new "seaspray green" Lacoste socks, made in USA. My son's snake is not included. Asking $13>$10>*$8 shipped * (with paypal personal payment).


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drops....



ArtVandalay said:


> *Unmarked Harris Tweed, Made in the USA, Herringbone*
> 
> Hand measurements:
> Shoulders 19"
> Pit to Pit 22"
> Back length 30.5"
> Sleeve 25"
> 
> $40 > *NOW $35* shipped.
> 
> 
> *13C Allen Edmonds Black Baltic Wingtips*
> 
> Length: 13.5"
> Width: 4.5"
> 
> Beautiful uppers, soles lightly worn.
> 
> Asking $45 > *NOW $40* shipped
> 
> *Unmarked Navy/Pink Surcingle Belt, Marked size 36.*
> _*This fits more *__*like a 34.*_
> 
> *SOLD*, thank you


----------



## jfkemd

Price drop on the J.Press Coat



jfkemd said:


> J.Press 3/2 sports coat
> marked 44L
> not sure about the fabric--suspect this is silk and linen
> in very good condition.
> lapped seams and hooked vent
> 3 buttons on the sleeves
> measurements--
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 22.5
> length from the bottom of the collar: 32.5
> sleeves: 25
> $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some ties
> a couple of Aquascutum paisley ties in pure silk-3.5 inches in width and a Gant Repp tie in both silk and wool-3 inches in width
> $10 each, $18 if taking two and $26 if taking all three. prices include shipping
> 
> red paisley tie--SOLD


----------



## a4audi08

hey everyone. will take $40 SHIPPED CONUS
nice 3/2 sack tweed by Yale Co-Op- main color is actually a light green, with light blue windowpane the pics kept coming out as a tan. half lined.

chest: 42"
sleeves: 23.5" + 2 " extra
length 30.5" from top of collar
shoulders: 18"









https://i36.tinypic.com/2wm2ccw.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/19tovd.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*ALL SOLD!*

I'm amazed that it's so hard to sell a Ben Silver regimental!

Prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal Personal please.

Take either tie for $12/delivered or both for $20! (Y'all are killin' me!)

*Ben Silver* regimental
*NOW $15*$20! $22

*Brooks Brothers*
*NOW $12!* $15


----------



## jbierce

*First thrifting adventure! and BB herringbone 3/2 sack size 42R*

Hi all-- I've been dying to share the story of my first thrifting adventure ever since I returned home! I'd been meaning to go for a while, but yesterday I finally made the trip down to a local thrift store.

When I first walked in, boy, was I intimidated. I felt out of place among people who might actually need to do their shopping at such stores so I hovered around the mugs and plates section. But after I overcame my initial hesitation and justified to myself that I was now a poor college student, I made my way to the menswear. Wow. Within seconds I was picking out beautiful secondhand items from the racks, I felt like I had hit the jackpot! :icon_smile_big:

I left with a couple repp ties, glen plaid sportcoat, BB golden fleece 2-button navy blazer, and black watch tartan trousers -- all in my size!! It's hard enough finding size 36S at BB brick-and-mortar stores 

I also picked up a *BB 3/2 sack* to share with the exchange! It's a gorgeous herringbone pattern in a year-round weight. It's also partially lined in the back, so perfect for those hot autumn days. Nice collar roll, natural shoulders, and has what appears to be a hook vent, though I could be wrong (please check pictures). Feels canvassed and is in great condition. Made in USA.

*Asking: $40 shipped>>> $30 shipped, see reason below*

*Tagged size 42, but see measurements:*
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length (down the back, from top of collar): 34.5"

Pictures: (I apologize for the camera phone quality, my camera is currently being serviced in god knows where)
































See here for a few more pics: https://s767.photobucket.com/albums/xx316/ysr123/BBsack/

Please PM me for more pictures or any questions.

Although the thrift store was just as grimy as I had expected, it was hiding some gems. All in all, a splendid first experience and I'm sure I'll be back! Let me know if there is anything/any size for which you'd like me to keep an eye out. Thanks for reading :biggrin2:

*EDIT:* OH NO! I just discovered that it's missing the buttons on the sleeves, both sleeves. See this picture:







Does BB make jackets like this? I'll drop the price $10 because it's missing buttons, if anyone still wants it. Should I return it? Thanks guys!


----------



## cazoo

The windowpane and tattersall are sold. $20 for the remaining 2 oxfords.



cazoo said:


> 4 Lands End Button Down Shirts.
> 15.5 Neck
> 34 Sleeve
> Tailored Fit
> 
> 2 Non-Iron Original Oxfords White, Blue
> 1 Non-Iron Pinpoint Oxford Windowpane
> 1 Paintbrush Dress Shirt Tattersall
> 
> The white oxford is brand new, never worn. All shirts in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $40. Shipping included.
> 
> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/img1361yx.jpg/
> 
> https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img1362j.jpg/
> 
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img1363w.jpg/
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img1364g.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*c.38-40 jackets: Handtailored dark blue jkt w/POW check; Cashmere/wool/bamboo/+ blue jkt with STRIKING lining and pick stitching!*

*These two jackets still remain unclaimed, so I've dropped the prices on each! *

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Hand-tailored dark blue jacket with Prince of Wales check, by Chow's Tailoring, Hong Kong*

This is a lovely jacket. While it appears to be a recent jacket it's beautifully tailored in classic Trad./Ivy/Mad Men style; it's a sack, with lovely narrow lapels that are beautifully balanced with the cut of the jacket. I's also fully lined, canvassed, hand-tailored (as per its label), and has a single vent. The cloth is lovely, too; it's a very, very dark navy (almost a midnight blue) Prince of Wales, with a lighter blue overcheck; the cloth is so dark that it appears solid with a subtle and barely noticeable overcheck until you look closely. Like the Langrock, above, this has been in my closet for some months waiting for Fall, so it could do with a freshening dry-clean. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $40 boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Sleeve: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

*NB:* This jacket is a very, very dark blue--almost a midnight blue--Prince of Wales with a lighter blue overcheck. However, the cloth is so dark that it appears to be solid with a subtle overcheck until you examine it closely. Also, the overcheck is itself barely noticeable, as it's very close in colour to the darkness of the background blue. This is a lovely, subtle, jacket, perfect for Fall! I've commented below on the colour in the pictures:

The colour is about two shades darker than shown here:

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets018.jpg/

In person, the overcheck is less pronounced than this, being barely noticeable:

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets019.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets028.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets029.jpg/

*2) Lovely S. Cohen blue sports jacket; canvassed with striking lining!*

*Original post here*:

This is lovely, and made from a lovely and unusual Italian fabric with a beautiful hand and drape, rather like raw silk, but heavier and more luxurious. The fabric is 50% bamboo, 40% wool, 5% cashmere, and 5% nylon, and was woven in Italy. The jacket was Made in Canada as part of the S. Cohen Prestige line, and has a gorgeously rich blue lining, complete with pick stitching; it's fully lined. It's also canvassed, and has a dual vent.

This really is a lovely jacket!

*Asking $35 or offer.*

It's tagged a 40R, but, as always, please see the *measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4) 
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems013.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/celticitems014.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/celticitems021.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/celticitems015.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/celticitems016.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/celticitems017.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems019.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/celticitems020.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/celticitems022.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/celticitems025.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

RL Polo unconstructed jacket, size large (see measurements below). This is an all-cotton garment, cleverly disguised as tweed, no stains, frays, signs of wear apparent. Three button, patch pockets. $40 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, offers gladly entertained.

Pits: 22
BOC: 31.5
Shldr: 19.5
Sleeve: 26


----------



## 32rollandrock

Price drop to $25 CONUS



32rollandrock said:


> The (allegedly) elusive two-button sack, this one made-in-USA by Lands End, with patch pockets. All cotton, tan/khaki, fully lined, like new, with no blemishes, tears, frays or marks of any kind. Tagged 44R, but see measurements--it seems a tad snug for a 44. $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire--we can work something out. Trades and offers considered, as always.
> 
> P2P: 22.5
> Shldr: 20.25
> Length (BOC): 30.5
> Sleeve: 25


----------



## 32rollandrock

All of the below are still in play, so knock $5 off each item (all prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire, offers welcome):

Hanovers $30 CONUS
LE HT: $30
No-name HT: $25



32rollandrock said:


> Hanover black PTB in 10D/B. These have seen almost no wear (check the soles--you can still see the stamp). Shoe trees not included. $35 CONUS, elsewhere, get in touch, we can figure it out. As always, trades welcome. I'm in particular need of 18/34 shirts in broadcloth/pinpoint, and I'll settle for JAB or Izod. That time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school LE Harris Tweed, made in USA. Darted, but magnificent. I hate it that this doesn't fit me--check out the flecks of orange, blue and purple. No size marked, but measurements are 20.5 P2P, 18.5 shoulder and 28.5 BOC. $35 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, trades considered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from Made In USA, no brand or size tag for this Harris Tweed, brown herringbone, zero issues jacket. Two button and darted, but the darts are nearly invisible. This jacket sucks right now, but it will rock your world from October through March. No wardrobe is complete without one. 22 P2P, 19.25 shoulders, 31.5 BOC. $30 CONUS, trades welcome.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1. BB Green and White Repp
2. BB #1 Red, White Blue
3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo CSA Repp 
4. Bert Pulitzer for Dillards A&S
5. D. Sells - 17th Lancers Repp
6. Brownstone - Grey, Red, White repp

$10 EACH + s&h


----------



## ArtVandalay

Take any of these ties for $10. Two for $18. PM with interest!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops on ties!*

*OFFER: All 6 REMAINING TIES FOR $29, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: Vintage Brooks Brothers bowties.*

*ALL SOLD*

*GROUP B: Paisleys and geometrics; Paul Stuart, Brooks, Epstein's.*

All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties016.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties018.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Paul Stuart; made in the USA from Italian silk. *$12*
2) Paul Stuart; hand tailored. *SOLD*
3) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *$12*
4) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*$7.50*

*GROUP C: Cashmere, Wool/silk; Zegna and Bronzini*

*ALL SOLD*

*GROUP D: Emblematics, regimental; Brooks Bros., Chelsea, Allyn of Conn. *

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties029.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties030.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Brooks Brothers Makers. Keeper off on one side, and with a spot on the keeper also (shown), hence just Very Good condition, and *$11*
2) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *$11* *or FREE to a USNA graduate!*
3) Architectual emblematic (Monmouth Park) by Allyn of Conn. All silk, excellent condition. *SOLD*
4) "His Master's Voice" emblematic. Poly., by Allyn of Conn. Excellent condition. *SOLD*

*GROUP E: Scots tartan, Polo*

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/

1) Polo. Excellent condition. *SOLD*
2) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool; *4" width*. Some minor memory in knot area, hence *$9*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I would list these jackets in order of size, but the one is too remarkable not to take precedence--you'll see what I mean. On to it....

*Chipp Tweed, no tagged size (42R)*

In all my days of thrifting I've never run across so gorgeous a jacket; I think to myself "that's nice", open it up, and it's a Chipp--in excellent condition. Pictures don't do it justice, the colors are wonderfully vivid without being in the least loud or GTH. The buttons are patinated, but this hardly constitutes a flaw. I'll be jealous of the gentleman (or rogue) who'll be sporting it this fall. For such a rare and exquisite item, I'm asking you to indulge me at:

$85 shipped.

Shoulders 19"
Length boc 30.5"
Sleeves 24.5"
Chest 22.5"

(will convert to thumbnails when I get the chance)

































*Vintage Southwick Tweed, 41R*

This is also in excellent shape; it's wonderfully soft with a lovely soft lapel roll and will likely be a ready go-to throughout the tweed seasons. Having held up this well for as long as it has, I suspect it will for many more. One sleeve button is slightly loose.

$45 shipped.

Shoulders 18.5"
Length boc 29.5"
Sleeves 24"
Chest ptp 22"


























































*Harris Tweed for The Hitching Post Cold Spring Harbor, NY, no tagged size (43R)*

Very nice substantial vintage Harris with all the right details including a hooked vent and lapped seams. No indication of the maker, but it is easy to tell the make is of a very high quality.

Asking $45 shipped.

Shoulders 19"
Length boc 32"
Sleeves 25"
Chest 23"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Berle GTH Slacks, 37*

These are in new condition; I can't find any indication they've been worn, but it's possible. Still time to enjoy the GTH season in some fancy slacks.

Waist 37"
Inseam 29.5" (green pair) 29.25" (tartan pair)
Outseam 40.5" (green pair) 40" (tartan pair)

$20 per pair or $35 for both shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

GORGEOUS stuff, GG--that Chipp is fantastic!

And beautiful stuff from tonylumpkin, below, too!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Update and *PRICE REDUCTIONS* and I'd be happy to consider reasonable offers.

This is probably the nicest tweed jacket I've seen in quite a while. This is a vintage J. Press black and gray tweed with a pale blue accent stripe. It is not tagged for size, but measures approximately: 21" across the chest, 25" on the sleeves, 17" across the shoulders and 29" from the bottom of the collar. It has all the features that you used to find in Press jackets...full canvassing, hand stitching, welted seams, latched vent, beautiful buttons and a throat latch. When I say it is vintage, I don't think I'm exaggerating. As one of the pictures shows, buy it and you can take it out to dinner for its 54th birthday next month. It is in excellent condition throughout. *SOLD*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/vintpress2.jpg/
https://img715.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress.jpghttps://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress1.jpghttps://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vintpress5.jpghttps://img840.imageshack.us/i/vintpress4.jpg/

This next one is less for the trad than for an English country gentleman. It is from a well known maker, but one known more for their leather goods, than for clothing. This is, I believe, a men's equestrian jacket. It is from Swaine Adeney and Briggs. As you can see it is darted with 3 button closure and, like its trad cousin up above, has a throat latch. It also features hacking pockets and natural shoulders. It is not tagged for size, but approximate measurements are: chest 23.75", sleeves 26", shoulders 19.5" and length 33" boc. The jacket is in immaculate condition and I'm asking $77.50 *>>NOW $67.50* *>>$62.50* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL SAB JACKET PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ndsab5jx
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/sab6j.jpg/

These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 *>>NOW $125.00* *>>$115.00* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/crownwin2.jpg/

Finally, a pair of L.L. Bean brown pebble grain chukka boots. These are size 11.5 M and are in very good condition. I'd say the uppers are 85% and the soles and heels 80% or better. They are leather lined, welted and have Vibram Gumlite soles. There are no issues, save minor wear. Asking $67.50 *>>NOW $62.50* *>>$57.50* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BEAN CHUKKA PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/bhbeanchukjx
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/beanchuk5.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AlanC

Great for the Southern Trad, *Bills Khakis* seersucker shorts.
Measure to 34.5" x 9" (Tagged 36 but measure for a *34*)
Made in USA
$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal










These are now a steal at *$25 delivered*!

*SOLD!* Steve Alan madras shorts
Made in USA
Tagged Size: 32 (inseam 11.75")
Retail: $150-$200

Your price: $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://a.imageshack.us/img440/1970/img2154x.jpg
https://a.imageshack.us/img14/6279/img2159pt.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*XL Cashmere & M-Reg LL Bean Made in Scotland lambswool sweaters; Santoni 74/26 cashmere/silk tie*

More from my closet clearing!

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Dark charcoal cashmere turtleneck sweater.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Made in Scotland Lovely dark red lambswool sweater by LL Bean.*

This is in excellent condition! Tagged a men's M Reg, and runs true--I need a Long, so this was worn maybe a couple of times.

*Asking $25, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve, along underside to cuff: 18
Length, BOC: 26 1/2

The colour is closest on the close-up; this is very dark red:

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool006.jpg/ https://img693.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool007.jpg/

*3) Made in Italy Santoni cashmere/silk tie.*

This is a beautiful tie, in absolutely excellent condition! It's very, very thick and luxurious, and is made from 74% cashmere and 26% silk.

*Measures* 4" at widest part of the blade by 59"

*Asking just $25, or offer*

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool008.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool009.jpg/ https://img682.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool010.jpg/


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*BB Shirt and Other Items in Sales Forum*

Good evening, I have listed, in the sales forum a casual BB shirt, sized large. It's a recent shirt, in very, very good condition and of the "must iron" variety.

Also a couple other items, including a Nautica (Yes! you read right, Nautica, the favorite brand of trads :icon_pale sport jacket. This jacket is quite nice, appears rarely worn, made in Canada in a gray herringbone pattern.

Take a look and drop me a pm!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ort-Jacket-BB-Shirt-Tricots-St.-Raphael-Shirt


----------



## phyrpowr

TweedyD. pm on the way

Tony Lumpkin PLEASE sell those chukkas soon, I DON'T need another pair, I don't, I don't...


----------



## jfkemd

the Press coat has been claimed.
red paisley tie has been sold as well.

price drops on remaining ties
$7 shipped each



jfkemd said:


> J.Press 3/2 sports coat
> marked 44L
> not sure about the fabric--suspect this is silk and linen
> in very good condition.
> lapped seams and hooked vent
> 3 buttons on the sleeves
> measurements--
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 22.5
> length from the bottom of the collar: 32.5
> sleeves: 25
> $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some ties
> a couple of Aquascutum paisley ties in pure silk-3.5 inches in width and a Gant Repp tie in both silk and wool-3 inches in width
> $10 each, $18 if taking two and $26 if taking all three. prices include shipping


----------



## hookem12387

I've finally cleared out a good number of non-worn items from my closet, and would love to pick up a few tweeds for the upcoming winter/fall. So, not that anyone's been holding out, but...

WTB: 41L tweed jackets! Happy to post that


----------



## closerlook

Both the Ravello and Color 8 Shell Cordovan lhs models are sold.


----------



## closerlook

*FLORSHEIM IMPERIAL SHELL CORDOVAN 7 D*

*SHELL CORDOVAN 
*Florsheim Imperial Longwing Blutchers 
7 D

Five Nail Variety

Really Good Condition
Great Patina that only comes with age.

Much Life left in soles.

These are awesome, they simply do not fit.

approx. measurements:
30 1/2 in length
by 11 across at the widest part.

_pictures to follow, soon as photo website comes back online.
_
asking $85 Shipped.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> 1. BB Green and White Repp
> 2. BB #1 Red, White Blue
> 3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo CSA Repp
> 4. Bert Pulitzer for Dillards A&S
> 5. D. Sells - 17th Lancers Repp
> 6. Brownstone - Grey, Red, White repp
> 
> $10 EACH + s&h


PRICE DROP $8 each - COME ON PEOPLE!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL UNWORN Orvis jacket, with lots of leather trim, packed with features, and full of tradly desiderata!*

*BEAUTIFUL ORVIS JACKET, with LEATHER TRIM!*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## jbierce

*PRICE DROP TO $25 SHIPPED*



jbierce said:


> I also picked up a *BB 3/2 sack* to share with the exchange! It's a gorgeous herringbone pattern in a year-round weight. It's also partially lined in the back, so perfect for those hot autumn days. Nice collar roll, natural shoulders, and has what appears to be a hook vent, though I could be wrong (please check pictures). Feels canvassed and is in great condition. Made in USA.
> 
> *Asking: $40 shipped>>> $30 shipped, see reason below*
> 
> *Tagged size 42, but see measurements:*
> Chest: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length (down the back, from top of collar): 34.5"
> 
> Pictures: (I apologize for the camera phone quality, my camera is currently being serviced in god knows where)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See here for a few more pics: https://s767.photobucket.com/albums/xx316/ysr123/BBsack/
> 
> Please PM me for more pictures or any questions.
> 
> Although the thrift store was just as grimy as I had expected, it was hiding some gems. All in all, a splendid first experience and I'm sure I'll be back! Let me know if there is anything/any size for which you'd like me to keep an eye out. Thanks for reading :biggrin2:
> 
> *EDIT:* OH NO! I just discovered that it's missing the buttons on the sleeves, both sleeves. See this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does BB make jackets like this? I'll drop the price $10 because it's missing buttons, if anyone still wants it. Should I return it? Thanks guys!


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Orphan. Good luck selling.


----------



## a4audi08

hey everyone - Ties are $12 each or 2/$20 SHIPPED CONUS
BB shirt is $15 shipped CONUS
PLEASE PM ALL QUESTIONS/INTEREST

All of these are BB









All of these are Jacobson's


----------



## CMDC

JPress sack sold. BB 3/2 blazer now $25 obo.



CMDC said:


> These still available w/price drops:
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack olive tweed
> 
> Shoulder 17
> Sleeve 25.5
> Length 30.5
> Chest 20.5
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack navy blazer. 2 patch pockets. Tagged 43ML
> 
> Shoulder 18.5
> Sleeve 26 +2 to let out
> Length 32
> Chest 22.5
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*H. Freeman canvassed charcoal tweed; Lovely smaller Harris Tweed!*

I have two more jackets to pass along!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping below cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*.... and remember, lowball offers are still offers, and so are welcome too! 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) H. Freeman of Philadelphia charcoal herringbone tweed.*

*Claimed, pending payment. Thank you!*

This is a lovely jacket by H. Freeman in a beautiful dark charcoal herringbone; my picture don't do this justice at all. It's Made in the USA (of course, for Freeman!), and canvassed. It's also fully lined and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.

A very nice wardrobe staple!

Asking *$45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbossrooms011.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbossrooms014.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbossrooms012.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbossrooms013.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/tweedsbossrooms015.jpg/

*2) Lovely smaller Harris Tweed!*

*Claimed!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

More drops. Offers welcome!



ArtVandalay said:


> Price drops....





ArtVandalay said:


> *Unmarked Harris Tweed, Made in the USA, Herringbone*
> 
> Hand measurements:
> Shoulders 19"
> Pit to Pit 22"
> Back length 30.5"
> Sleeve 25"
> 
> *Asking *$40 > $35 > *now $30* shipped.
> 
> *13C Allen Edmonds Black Baltic Wingtips*
> 
> Length: 13.5"
> Width: 4.5"
> 
> Beautiful uppers, soles lightly worn.
> 
> *Asking *$45> $40 >* now $36* shipped
> 
> *Offers are welcome!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates on ties!

All *FIVE* remaining ties now just *$24 boxed and shipped in CONUS*! 



TweedyDon said:


> *OFFER: All 6 REMAINING TIES FOR $29, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *GROUP A: Vintage Brooks Brothers bowties.*
> 
> *ALL SOLD*
> 
> *GROUP B: Paisleys and geometrics; Paul Stuart, Brooks, Epstein's.*
> 
> All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.
> 
> https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties016.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties018.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Paul Stuart; made in the USA from Italian silk. *$12*
> 2) Paul Stuart; hand tailored. *SOLD*
> 3) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *$12*
> 4) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*$7.50*
> 
> *GROUP C: Cashmere, Wool/silk; Zegna and Bronzini*
> 
> *ALL SOLD*
> 
> *GROUP D: Emblematics, regimental; Brooks Bros., Chelsea, Allyn of Conn. *
> 
> https://img825.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties029.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties030.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers Makers. Keeper off on one side, and with a spot on the keeper also (shown), hence just Very Good condition, and *SOLD*
> 2) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *$11* *or FREE to a USNA graduate!*
> 3) Architectual emblematic (Monmouth Park) by Allyn of Conn. All silk, excellent condition. *SOLD*
> 4) "His Master's Voice" emblematic. Poly., by Allyn of Conn. Excellent condition. *SOLD*
> 
> *GROUP E: Scots tartan, Polo*
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/
> 
> 1) Polo. Excellent condition. *SOLD*
> 2) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool; *4" width*. Some minor memory in knot area, hence *$9*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1. BB Green and White Repp - SOLD Pending Payment
2. BB #1 Red, White Blue - SOLD Pending Payment
3. Ruffin Flag Co. Anglo CSA Repp 
4. Bert Pulitzer for Dillards A&S - SOLD Pending Payment
5. D. Sells - 17th Lancers Repp
6. Brownstone - Grey, Red, White repp

Remaining ties are $7 EACH + s&h - would make great bowties from Cordial Churchman!!


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and *price drop* on the cashmere/silk tie!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> More from my closet clearing!
> 
> As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Dark charcoal cashmere turtleneck sweater.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Made in Scotland Lovely dark red lambswool sweater by LL Bean.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Made in Italy Santoni cashmere/silk tie.*
> 
> This is a beautiful tie, in absolutely excellent condition! It's very, very thick and luxurious, and is made from 74% cashmere and 26% silk.
> 
> *Measures* 4" at widest part of the blade by 59"
> 
> *NOW Asking just $20, or offer*
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool008.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool009.jpg/ https://img682.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool010.jpg/


----------



## haporth

*Southwick Madras 44 R.*

This is a dark tone Madras ? sportcoat manufactured by Southwick for Nordstroms. Two button ,darted with minimal lining / padding and natural shoulders. Autumnal tones would make it a nice transitional coat, tagged a 44 reg and in great condition. $45 shipped within the US,many thanks.
https://img826.imageshack.us/i/august002.jpg/
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/august001.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers emblematic belt, made in USA, heavy brass buckle.
Tagged: 32 (works for a 32 or 33" waist)
Length (including buckle):37 3/4"
Length (from middle hole to end of buckle): 33 
Width: 1 3/8" (slightly wider than most emblematics)
Price: Sold

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/asdewgg002.jpg/https://img830.imageshack.us/i/asdewgg003.jpg/

WOOL TIES!

SOLD
SOLD
SOLD
SOLD

*EDIT:* Here's a close up of the fabric on the Resilio (that's not a snag in the upper left corner of the pic, just a piece of stray thread/lint

SOLD
SOLD
Mystery-maker, Scotland new wool, 2 7/8", $10.00


----------



## Cardinals5

Another drop



Cardinals5 said:


> Berle cotton twill chinos with side adjusters (no belt loops). Standard high-quality Berle trousers. Made in USA. There is no fabric tag, but feels like 100% cotton (the twill weave almost makes it feel like wool). Worn, but in very good condition with no apparent flaws.
> 
> The color is most accurate in the picture with the Berle tag.
> 
> Waist: 33 1/2"
> Outseam: 41 3/4"
> Inseam: 31 1/4" + 3" to let out
> NO CUFFS
> 
> Price: Sold
> 
> https://img823.imageshack.us/i/poui008.jpg/


----------



## jbierce

*LAST PRICE DROP TO $15 SHIPPED*

I'm selling the coat at a loss now so if no one claims it after a day, I'm taking it back to the store. Thanks!



jbierce said:


> I also picked up a *BB 3/2 sack* to share with the exchange! It's a gorgeous herringbone pattern in a year-round weight. It's also partially lined in the back, so perfect for those hot autumn days. Nice collar roll, natural shoulders, and has what appears to be a hook vent, though I could be wrong (please check pictures). Feels canvassed and is in great condition. Made in USA.
> 
> *Asking: $40 shipped>>> $30 shipped, see reason below*
> 
> *Tagged size 42, but see measurements:*
> Chest: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length (down the back, from top of collar): 34.5"
> 
> Pictures: (I apologize for the camera phone quality, my camera is currently being serviced in god knows where)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See here for a few more pics: https://s767.photobucket.com/albums/xx316/ysr123/BBsack/
> 
> Please PM me for more pictures or any questions.
> 
> Although the thrift store was just as grimy as I had expected, it was hiding some gems. All in all, a splendid first experience and I'm sure I'll be back! Let me know if there is anything/any size for which you'd like me to keep an eye out. Thanks for reading :biggrin2:
> 
> *EDIT:* OH NO! I just discovered that it's missing the buttons on the sleeves, both sleeves. See this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does BB make jackets like this? I'll drop the price $10 because it's missing buttons, if anyone still wants it. Should I return it? Thanks guys!


----------



## closerlook

^^ pretty sure that's a jacket, not a coat.


----------



## Pentheos

closerlook said:


> ^^ pretty sure that's a jacket, not a coat.


Moreover, it's an orphaned suit jacket. Sometimes they work on their own. Usually they don't.


----------



## closerlook

the above, from Penthos, was my intended meaning.


----------



## Taken Aback

Cardinals5 said:


> Gant Viyella (real viyella 55% wool/45% cotton), excellent condition, label came upside down, 3 1/8" wide, $14.00; Sold, pending payment
> NOS Pendleton Blackwatch, 3 1/4", $15.00; SOLD, pending payment


My luck. Those are lovely.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Bros. cord 3/2 sack; Lovely tweeds, incl. a GORGEOUS Harris, and a Double-breasted blazer!*

Now that the weather's cooling I'm starting a merciless cull of my closets, so that jackets that would otherwise go unused can find homes where they'll be appreciated and used!

I'll also be adding a post later today with my *unworn size 42 Filson Mackinaw* in the classic red/black, and a *worn-twice (and inside) Filson tin-cloth shooting jacket* (simply packed with features!) in size 42L, so stay tuned! I just have way too many coats, and so never use some of them... 

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

And, as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 cord sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Perfect for the Fall, and absolutely packed with trad./Ivy details! This has a lovely lapel roll, leather-covered buttons with the traditional two to each cuff, PATCH POCKETS, a hook vent, and a full lining. It's also in absolutely excellent condition with no wear spots at all, despite having been built in 1997! This sports jacket has been worn very, very sparingly, and has been carefully looked after. It's inexcellent condition.

It's tagged a *45R*, but, as always, please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets003.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets014.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets015.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets016.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets017.jpg/

*2) L Greif & Bro. Double-Breasted navy blazer*

Made in the USA by the venerable Baltimore firm of L. Greif & Bro. this is a classic double-breasted navy blazer. It has peak lapels, full lining, and a single vent. A very nice classic wardrobe staple for when you don't want to wear the usual single-breasted navy blazer!

*Asking just $35, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2 (remember, this is a DB blazer!)
Length: 30 1/4

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets018.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets019.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets020.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets022.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets024.jpg/

*3) GORGEOUS and RARE Harris Tweed--plus PATCH POCKETS!*

This is an absolutely gorgeous, and very, very rare Harris tweed! It's long been one of my favourites--but it's always been at least an inch too short for me, even when I hunch over (!), and so it's never really been worn.

The reason for this jacket's being both beautiful and rare is the tweed itself. At first glance it looks lik a very dark charcoal and lighter grey heathery mixture--but not quite. Then, on second glance (and there's always a second glance!) and closer inspection it becomes apparent that this isn't just a lovely heathery grey tweed, but it's a beautiful mixture of dark charcoal, light grey, and deep lavender, all beautiful woven together in equal part. My pictures utterly, utterly fail to capture this, which doesn't surprise me--it's a seriously beautiful "stealth" colourway, which means that it's one of those rare Harris tweeds with an unusual colouring that's appropriate absolutely everywhere you'd wear tweed.

In addition to the tweed itself, this jacket has PATCH POCKETS, leather covered buttons, and a half-lining. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or offer*--more than I usually ask for Harris, to be sure, but far less than this is worth! And _*much, much*_ less than even ordinary Harris tweeds are now starting to go for elsewhere!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Length: 30 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets025.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets026.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets027.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets028.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets030.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets033.jpg/

*4) Canvassed Made in the USA tweed jacket for Gimbels*

Who remembers Gimbels--or has even heard of them?! I's a pity if you haven't, as they used to be THE major US department store, rivaling Saks--until they bought it! Their flagship store was in New York, and they're the originator of department store parades, a la Macy's. They closed in 1987..... and so this tweed is a testament to how long very well made and cared for traditional clothes can last, as it's in excellent condition, and might well have been bought last year, not decades ago.

This is a beautiful classic brown herringbone, with orange and blue striping. Judging by the colourway the tweed might well be Harris, but it lacks the orb and I suspect that it'snot--although it's certainly equivalent in quality. This jacket passes the pinch test for canvassing in the chest, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It was union-made in the USA. It does have some minor water-marking on the lining in the back, but obviously this can't be seen when it's worn. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and a classic jacket for Fall--as well as a nice piece of Americana!

*Asking just $40, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 /34)
Length: 30 1/4
Shoulder: 17 1/2

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets036.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets037.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets038.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets039.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets040.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets041.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 42 Filson Mackinaw Cruiser and (42L) Tin Cloth Shooting Jacket! Both in SUPERB condition!*

_*SIZE 42 FILSON OUTERWEAR!*​_
I've decided that I have too many coats, so I'm keeping my Double Mackinaw Cruiser and older Tin Cloth Shooting jacket, and passing along these two!

The Mackinaw Cruiser has only been worn about twice, inside, to try it on; the Tin Cloth Shooting jacket has been worn perhaps four times inside; twice by the original owner, and twice by me! So, these jackets are both in superb condition, unlike many used Filson products.

*Prices include boxed, insured shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with Priority Shipping (required) at cost. *

*As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*1) Size 42 Made in the USA Filson Mackinaw Cruiser*

*NB*: This could work well for a 40 or a 42, depending on how much you wish to layer. I have a 42 Double Mackinaw and take a 40 in jackets, but I layer fairly heavily under it when I wear it. But, here are the *measurements*:

Chest (armpt to armpit): 23
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 26.5
Shoulder (seam to seam, across back): 19.5
Length (BOC): 31

You all know what this is, so I'll let Filson's website do all the talking:

Source:

Originally designed to protect timber cruisers during long days in the woods, our rugged Mackinaw Cruiser soon gained fame for exceptional warmth, comfort and durability. It's famed for function too, with 4 front utility pockets, a 3-slot pocket, 2 hand warmer pockets, an open inner pocket, and a full-width map pocket in back. Made of our thickest, heaviest Mackinaw Wool, a proven barrier against wind, rain, snow and cold. Longer cut (average 31" in back). Button cuffs. Made in USA.

*FEATURES*

1 large rear full coat width cruiser pocket.
6 button front.
4 large front pockets with snap flaps; 3 utility slots sewn over upper left front pocket; 2 hand warmer pockets under lower front pockets; 1 interior left chest pocket.
Adjustable button closures at wrists.

*SPECIAL FEATURES*

Absorbs up to 30% of its weight in water without becoming damp or clammy.

*USAGE*

Superior Warmth, Field

The retail on this coat s *$279.50, plus shipping*; ebay examples in used condition tend to go for around *$150 +, plus shipping*.

*I'm asking $129, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, OR OFFER!*

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/filson016.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/filson026.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/filson025.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/filson027.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/filson024.jpg/ https://img101.imageshack.us/i/filson017.jpg/

*2) Size 42 Tin Cloth Shooting Jacket, Style 66*

I couldn't find this on Filson's website; the closest that I could find is the Hunting Jacket, but that lacks many of the features of this jacket and so is nowhere near as nice, or as useful.

This jacket has a fully functional bi-swing back, full-length back game pocket, a full set of separated game pockets along the bottom of the inside, all of which are lined to prevent the game soiling the tin cloth, a full length interior game pocket accessible from the front (shown with a 1L Glenlivet bottle--this is a seriously deep pocket--the bottle goes all the way to the bottom of the jacket; it's not shown at the base of the pocket in the picture!--and would be perfect for documents, newspapers, wine, or hunting gear!), a quited shooting shoulder, tags at the back to hand your hunting license from, covered shotshell cases on the front, interior pockets, and Filson snaps on all pockets that could need to be snapped. It also has a mackinaw wool collar, so that your neck is kept cosy and free from tin cloth chafing.

This jacket is in superb condition; the only trivial flaws are a small mark on the back (shown), and the original owner's name on the interior tag. Otherwise, beautiful--this is ready to give you three or four decades of hard use!

*Please note that this is a Long size, although this would easily work for a Regular. *

*Asking just $139, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS!*

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson001.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/filson002.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/filson013.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson014.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/filson011.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/filson008.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/filson004.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/filson007.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/filson006.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/filson005.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson012.jpg/

*
Opening of full-length rear cruiser pocket:*

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson003.jpg/


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

*Resort Shoes 10-1/2*

Hello,
I have a pair of Cole Haan's resort spectators loafers in Black and brown size 10-1/2. $15.00 shipped. Please pm with questions, and I will e-mail pictures.
https://yfrog.com/mqimg8320j
PGP


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! Tartans, emblematics, paisleys, and bows!*

More from my closet clearing!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Lower offers always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Zegna and NWT Geon Maan Lee*

*Both claimed--thank you!*

*2) Various tradly ties!*

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/culledties012.jpg/

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/culledties014.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/culledties015.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties016.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/culledties018.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties019.jpg/

*From left to right, in group picture:*

1) Made in Scotland Nisbet tartan. Unlined traditional Scots wool tie. Nisbet label is partially unstitched, and there's a tiny snag on the udnerside of the blade; hence just *$10*
2) Paul Stuart paisley. Hand made, silk. The keeper is off on one side, and there's some loose stitching on the underside of the blade, hence just *$11*
3) Standing hawk emblematic. 80/20 poly/silk. Excellent condition. *$12*
4) Bowtie. No maker or fabric content, but almost certainly silk. Excellent condition. *$15*


----------



## MikeF

TweedyDon, clean out your inbox please. Payment sent on Brooks cord sack. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, MikeF! Inbox is now cleared out--let the deluge begin!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Yet more price drops. Offers welcome!



ArtVandalay said:


> *Unmarked Harris Tweed, Made in the USA, Herringbone*
> 
> Hand measurements:
> Shoulders 19"
> Pit to Pit 22"
> Back length 30.5"
> Sleeve 25"
> 
> *Asking *$40 > $35 > $30 *now $27* shipped.
> 
> *13C Allen Edmonds Black Baltic Wingtips*
> 
> Length: 13.5"
> Width: 4.5"
> 
> Beautiful uppers, soles lightly worn.
> 
> *Asking *$45> $40 >$36* now $32*shipped
> 
> *Offers are welcome!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops on the remaining five ties. BB Purple Tie #3 has been claimed.



ArtVandalay said:


> Take any of these ties for *$8*. Two for $15. PM with interest!


----------



## crohnsappleadams

AE Richmonds, size 10D, dropped down to $40 shipped (CONUS).



crohnsappleadams said:


> Allen Edmonds Richmonds, size 10D, $50 shipped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics are available upon request. Also, does anybody have interest in 46L HSM, Hickey Freeman, and Burberry silk/wool blend jackets?


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Boots, size 9 (fits 9 to 10.5, depending on socks!)*

These are the classic LL Bean Maine Hunting Boots--not to be confused with Bean's inferior spin-off, the Bean Boot!

These are size 9M, and so would fit a US size 10 or 10.5 with lightweight or midweight socks, r a size 9 or 9.5 with heavyweight socks, according to Bean's sizing policy, here:

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ShowImportantFitInfo?categoryId=33174

They don't have any laces--but that's an easy $2 fix at any drugstore or supermarket!  Otherwise, these are in (conservatively) Very Good condition.

*Claimed--thank you! *

*Perfect for Fall!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes002.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes005.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes004.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes006.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes007.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

NWT Brooks Brothers (reds) Hudson Chinos. 100% cotton (poplin weight). These are new with tags, but it appears they were rehemmed (probably incorrectly for the original owner, which is why he got rid of them). That said, they are in like new condition.

Tagged size: 34x34
Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 44.5
Inseam: 31 (they must have been shortened from 34 to 31)
NO CUFFS

Price: $23.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/fr005.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/fr006.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece long-sleeve polo shirt. The shirt is charcoal with a black windowpane. Made in USA of 100% cotton. The shirt is in very good condition - no condition issues such as wear spots, snags, tears, etc.

Tagged size: Large (but more like a medium)
Chest measurement: 45"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

















F.A. MacCluer for Rush Wilson (local trad shop) "Empire Gabardine" tattersall shirt - perfect for fall as it feels like a light flannel. The shirt is actually 100% cotton and not wool. Great quality, horn buttons, made in India (still great quality). Condition is lightly worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged size: Large, but please check measurements because it seems more like an XL
Neck: 16.25"
Chest: 54"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $23.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/fr003r.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic grey and white herringbone Harris Tweed with BOLD striping! *

*Classic herringbone Harris tweed with bold stripes!*

This jacket is being added now as I've just found it in storage tub, under a large pile of shirts! Let's just say that it wasn't I who thought this would be a good way of storing tweed (I use muslin garment bags and cedar chips), and leave the mystery of who might have thought it was at that..... :devil:

This is a lovely Harris, but I'm letting it go because it's just too short for me, and so I would never wear it. It's a classic herringbone tweed in grey and white, with lovely bold stripes in dark red and lighter brown. This has leather football buttons, a single vent, and is half-lined. The leather buttons do have some patina (the worst of which I've shown), and there is some wear to the top of each inside pocket (shown). It could also use a dry clean or a good steaming to freshen it up, as it's a tad rumpled from storage. (But this is Harris Tweed, and a steam will have the wrinkles just drop out. I had a Scotch House heavyweight Harris that was stored--no kidding--under heavy horse blankets for 25 years and wrinkled to death; three days' of hanging in a bathroom and a month of hanging by itself and the wrinkles were gone! This is why I love Harris....) However, given its rumpling, the patina, and the interior wear to the pockets I'd say this is in Good/Very Good condition, hence this lovely tweed is just

*$29, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

some remaining ties

the red paisley Aquascutum has been claimed
$7 each shipped


----------



## 32rollandrock

HARRIS TWEED, PENDLETON, ORVIS, LL BEAN, BURBERRY, H. FREEMAN AND SONS

First up, a Harris Tweed 3/2 sack by Freeman and Sons of Philadelphia. Flawless. Thumbnails best capture the color and complexities of the weave. I'd estimate a 42R/S, but see measurements:

Pits: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length (BOC): 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5













$60 CONUS, elsewhere inquire

A Pendleton wool car coat (I guess they call it). Immaculate, zero wear with perfect, unmarked leather buttons. Marked 42, measurements:

Pits: 23.25
Shoulder: 19.5
Length (BOC): 34.25
Sleeve: 25.25











$75 CONUS, elsewhere inquire

A Harris Tweed 3/2 sack made for Roberts, a long-defunct Midwest store. A beautiful pattern. Measurements:
Pits: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length (BOC): 30
Sleeve: 25












$40 CONUS, elsewhere inquire

Burberry silk sport coat. Two button, darted, single vent.

Measurements:

Pits: 20.75
Shoulder: 18.75
Length (BOC): 31.75
Sleeve: 23.25













$30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire

Orvis khaki safari type jacket, almost identical to the one Tweedy Don had on offer recently that was quickly snatched. Oodles of pockets. This one appears NWOT. Tagged 40, PM for measurements.











Let's start with Tweedy Don's price of $75 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.

LL Bean chamois shirt. Appears NWOT, with zero flaws. Size large.












$20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.

Stetson hat. This one is REALLY old, with no size label. I'd guess around a 7--it's small. The fur is in perfect condition, the inner band is starting to show wear, but not much, and, obviously, not visible when worn. If there's interest, I'll measure.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> First up, a Harris Tweed 3/2 sack by Hickey Freeman.


Hey, 32 - that great looking Harris 3/2 is by H. Freeman & Sons (Philly) and not Hickey Freeman, which, from a trad's perspective, is even better..


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Hey, 32 - that great looking Harris 3/2 is by H. Freeman & Sons (Philly) and not Hickey Freeman, which, from a trad's perspective, is even better..


 \

I stand corrected--and it is seriously one of the most awesome HT 3/2's I've ever seen. Pictures don't do it justice, and I'm shattered it's a hair snug on me.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

What brought on this recent flood of great tweeds and ties to the exchange?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What brought on this recent flood of great tweeds and ties to the exchange?


In my case, Mrs. 32. She says it's time to reduce inventory.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Some new items and some further price cuts on older ones...*

These are three vintage Brooks Brothers madras 1/2 sleeve shirts. They are size 17 1/2, with no flaws or issues of any kind. Asking $22.50 each, or all three for $60.

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/madsh1.jpg/
https://img839.imageshack.us/i/madsh4.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/madsh3.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/madsh2.jpg/

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/

This is a gorgeous pair of Alden tassel loafers in burgundy calf. The leather on the uppers is just beautiful. The soles are in good condition, but the lifts on the heels will need to be replaced fairly soon. I really wish these were my size, but they're an 11 B/D. Asking $62.50 shipped CONUS

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/ald1.jpg/
https://img826.imageshack.us/i/ald.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/ald2.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/ald3.jpg/

*New price cuts to these items...*

These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 *>>NOW $125.00* *>> $115.00**>>$105* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/crownwin2.jpg/

Finally, a pair of L.L. Bean brown pebble grain chukka boots. These are size 11.5 M and are in very good condition. I'd say the uppers are 85% and the soles and heels 80% or better. They are leather lined, welted and have Vibram Gumlite soles. There are no issues, save minor wear. Asking $67.50 *>>NOW $62.50* *>>$57.50* *>>$55* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL BEAN CHUKKA PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/bhbeanchukjx
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/beanchuk5.jpg/

For the English country gentleman in us all. This jacket is from a well known maker, but one known more for their leather goods, than for clothing. This is, I believe, a men's equestrian jacket. It is from Swaine Adeney and Briggs. As you can see it is darted with 3 button closure and, like its trad cousin up above, has a throat latch. It also features hacking pockets and natural shoulders. It is not tagged for size, but approximate measurements are: chest 23.75", sleeves 26", shoulders 19.5" and length 33" boc. The jacket is in immaculate condition and I'm asking $77.50 *>>NOW $67.50 * *>>$62.50* *>>$55* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL SAB JACKET PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/ndsab5jx
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/sab6j.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Well the forum owes her a thank you.

Cards5 just helped me acquire a fantastic madras popover, so I have some newly obsolete (to me) madras shirts to cull.










Polo Madras shirt
This is in great condition with no logo and includes all the best little details, a flap pocket on the chest, a third collar button and a locker loop.

Gant Salty Dog
Older but still in very good condition, locker loop.

Resilio
This is a much older, vintage madras, tagged reads "Made in India Handloomed Madras".
Very nice faded/bleed purple color, my favorite old BB madras jacket is made from this same cloth.

The PRL and the Gant are tagged medium and run a bit big, the other is tagged a large, but runs small (fits like a medium or a big small).

I'm asking $10+shipping for the Gant and the vintage purple one, and $15+shipping for the Polo one, I'd love for someone to make an offer on all three.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Unbelievable that no one has bitten on the Bean chukkas. Times must really be tight...


----------



## Sir Cingle

Tony: What are the sizes for the Cole Haan saddles and the Alden tassel loafers? The Cole Haans appear to have no size indication, and the Alden size is unclear.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!* 

*As always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> Now that the weather's cooling I'm starting a merciless cull of my closets, so that jackets that would otherwise go unused can find homes where they'll be appreciated and used!
> 
> I'll also be adding a post later today with my *unworn size 42 Filson Mackinaw* in the classic red/black, and a *worn-twice (and inside) Filson tin-cloth shooting jacket* (simply packed with features!) in size 42L, so stay tuned! I just have way too many coats, and so never use some of them...
> 
> As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> And, as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 cord sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) L Greif & Bro. Double-Breasted navy blazer*
> 
> Made in the USA by the venerable Baltimore firm of L. Greif & Bro. this is a classic double-breasted navy blazer. It has peak lapels, full lining, and a single vent. A very nice classic wardrobe staple for when you don't want to wear the usual single-breasted navy blazer!
> 
> *Now Asking just $30, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2 (remember, this is a DB blazer!)
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets018.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets019.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets020.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets022.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets024.jpg/
> 
> *3) GORGEOUS and RARE Harris Tweed--plus PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Canvassed Made in the USA tweed jacket for Gimbels*
> 
> Who remembers Gimbels--or has even heard of them?! I's a pity if you haven't, as they used to be THE major US department store, rivaling Saks--until they bought it! Their flagship store was in New York, and they're the originator of department store parades, a la Macy's. They closed in 1987..... and so this tweed is a testament to how long very well made and cared for traditional clothes can last, as it's in excellent condition, and might well have been bought last year, not decades ago.
> 
> This is a beautiful classic brown herringbone, with orange and blue striping. Judging by the colourway the tweed might well be Harris, but it lacks the orb and I suspect that it'snot--although it's certainly equivalent in quality. This jacket passes the pinch test for canvassing in the chest, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It was union-made in the USA. It does have some minor water-marking on the lining in the back, but obviously this can't be seen when it's worn. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and a classic jacket for Fall--as well as a nice piece of Americana!
> 
> *Now Asking just $35, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 /34)
> Length: 30 1/4
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets036.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets037.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets038.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets039.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets040.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets041.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

*Price drops on remaining ties from this set--OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> More from my closet clearing!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Lower offers always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Various tradly ties!*
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/culledties012.jpg/
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/i/culledties014.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/culledties015.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties016.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/culledties018.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties019.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right, in group picture:*
> 
> 1) Made in Scotland Nisbet tartan. Unlined traditional Scots wool tie. Nisbet label is partially unstitched, and there's a tiny snag on the udnerside of the blade; hence just *$10 > 9*
> 2) Paul Stuart paisley. Hand made, silk. The keeper is off on one side, and there's some loose stitching on the underside of the blade, hence just *$11 > 10*
> 3) Standing hawk emblematic. 80/20 poly/silk. Excellent condition. *$12 > 10 *
> 4) Bowtie. No maker or fabric content, but almost certainly silk. Excellent condition. *$15 > 12*


----------



## TweedyDon

*5 tradly ties for $20, shipped! Price drop on cashmere/silk tie!*

*Price drops on all remaining ties; plus, I'll be happy to send all five of the second set of tradly ties, below, to you for $20, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest or offers!*

*1) Made in Italy Santoni cashmere/silk tie.*

This is a beautiful tie, in absolutely excellent condition! It's very, very thick and luxurious, and is made from 74% cashmere and 26% silk.

*Measures* 4" at widest part of the blade by 59"

*Now Asking just $18 or offer*

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool008.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool009.jpg/ https://img682.imageshack.us/i/cashmerewool010.jpg/

*2) Five Tradly Ties*

*All 5 of the following ties are now just $20, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

Individual prices follow, too.

*Please PM with interest!*

*GROUP 1: Paisleys and geometrics; Paul Stuart, Brooks, Epstein's.*

All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.

*Main picture:*

https://img90.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties015.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties016.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties018.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Paul Stuart; made in the USA from Italian silk. *$10*
2) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *$10*
3) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*$6*

*GROUP 2: USNA Emblematic *

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/

1) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *$9* *FREE to a USNA graduate!*

*GROUP 3: Scots tartan*

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties028.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/luxuryties029.jpg/

1) Made in Scotland Murray tartan tie by Nethy Products. All wool; *4" width*. Some minor memory in knot area, hence *$7*


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What brought on this recent flood of great tweeds and ties to the exchange?


It's the Trad Back-to-School Sale. I'll be posting three or four 3/2 sack tweeds later tonight to add to the madness.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What brought on this recent flood of great tweeds and ties to the exchange?


I agree with Cardinals--I'm currently moving from my Summer wardrobe to my fall/Winter/Spring one, which leads to something of a tweed cull... Plus, my new-to-me Victorian farmhouse has less closet space than before--although this is in part becasue Mrs. Tweedy has decided that at least one guest bedroom should be a guest bedroom, rather than a closet! *Coming shortly--a lovely Langrock canvassed charcoal herringbone topcoat in 41R, and some shetlands--and more tweeds! *

But to break the tweed hegemony for now, here are two blazers, with reduced prices--both with handwork and interesting pedigrees, and now just $32 each, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*5) Hand-tailored dark blue jacket with Prince of Wales check, by Chow's Tailoring, Hong Kong*

This is a lovely jacket. While it appears to be a recent jacket it's beautifully tailored in classic Trad./Ivy/Mad Men style; it's a sack, with lovely narrow lapels that are beautifully balanced with the cut of the jacket. I's also fully lined, canvassed, hand-tailored (as per its label), and has a single vent. The cloth is lovely, too; it's a very, very dark navy (almost a midnight blue) Prince of Wales, with a lighter blue overcheck; the cloth is so dark that it appears solid with a subtle and barely noticeable overcheck until you look closely. This has been in my closet for some months waiting for Fall, so it could do with a freshening dry-clean. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $32 boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Sleeve: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

*NB:* This jacket is a very, very dark blue--almost a midnight blue--Prince of Wales with a lighter blue overcheck. However, the cloth is so dark that it appears to be solid with a subtle overcheck until you examine it closely. Also, the overcheck is itself barely noticeable, as it's very close in colour to the darkness of the background blue. This is a lovely, subtle, jacket, perfect for Fall! I've commented below on the colour in the pictures:

The colour is about two shades darker than shown here:

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets018.jpg/

In person, the overcheck is less pronounced than this, being barely noticeable:

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets019.jpg/

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets028.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets029.jpg/

*3) Lovely S. Cohen blue sports jacket; canvassed with striking lining!*

This is lovely, and made from a lovely and unusual Italian fabric with a beautiful hand and drape, rather like raw silk, but heavier and more luxurious. The fabric is 50% bamboo, 40% wool, 5% cashmere, and 5% nylon, and was woven in Italy. The jacket was Made in Canada as part of the S. Cohen Prestige line, and has a gorgeously rich blue lining, complete with pick stitching; it's fully lined. It's also canvassed, and has a dual vent.

This really is a lovely jacket!

*Asking $32 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

It's tagged a 40R, but, as always, please see the *measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4) 
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems013.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/celticitems014.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/celticitems021.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/celticitems015.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/celticitems016.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/celticitems017.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems019.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/celticitems020.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/celticitems022.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/celticitems025.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> Plus, my new-to-me Victorian farmhouse has less closet space than before--although this is in part becasue Mrs. Tweedy has decided that at least one guest bedroom should be a guest bedroom, rather than a closet!


I feel your pain. Guest rooms are over-rated.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some great 3/2 tweed sacks today, a 2B Corbin cord jacket, and an Orvis suede Harrington.

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, about a 36R
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Shoulders:17.75
Sleeves: 23.25
BOC length: 28.75

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/

Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, 2 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good, worn, but no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, about a 40/42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 29.75
Sleeves: 23.75 + 2

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh019.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh020.jpg/

This is a real vintage jacket. Andover Traditionals light-weight tweed in various colors. It's the old style 3B that can either be buttoned to the 2nd or 3rd button. Purposefully narrow shoulders, narrow lapels, lapped seams, hook vent, ½ lined, fully canvassed, 2 buttons on sleeves. Condition: very good vintage condition, the only obvious flaw is that the hidden button is different from the others, but it's not seen when wearing.

No tagged size, but about a 39/40S
Chest: 42.5
Waist: 42
Shoulders:17.5
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC length:29

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh011.jpg/https://img413.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh012.jpg/

Manstyle (!) blue herringbone with subtle stripe. 3/2 sack, lapped seams, 2 buttons on cuff, ½ lined, fully canvassed, hook vent. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 43
Shoulders:18.5
Sleeves: 25
BOC length: 30.75

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh014.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh017.jpg/

Corbin 2B (darts are subtle) corduroy jacket. The color is golden wheat. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, single vent. I wore this for one season, but then found a 3/2 Orvis cord jacket in the same color so this one has to go. Condition is excellent used condition, no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40/42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41.5
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC length: 30.5

Price: 30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh022.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Here's a new selection of 3/2 Jackets, Ties, and Surcingle Belts.*
*Inquire about discounts on multiple items!*

*Christopher Ltd. Corduroy 3/2 Jacket*
-Made by Christopher Ltd., a local Cincinnati tailor.
-Two-button cuffs, single vent.
-Undarted
-Patch pockets!

Measurements: 
P2P: 23 
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 23
Back: 31.5
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/cordfront.jpg/https://img823.imageshack.us/i/cordback2.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cordinside.jpg/

*$38 *shipped

*Chipp Brown Herringbone Tweed 3/2 Sack*
-Two-button cuffs
-Single vent

P2P: 23.5
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25
Back: 32

https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greychippfront.jpghttps://img831.imageshack.us/i/brownchippback.jpg/https://img294.imageshack.us/i/brownchippinside.jpg/

*SOLD, Thank you!*

*Chipp 3/2 Grey Tweed Sack*
-One-button cuffs
-Single vent

Measurements:
P2P: 23.5
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25
Back: 32
https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brownchippfront.jpghttps://img227.imageshack.us/i/greychippback.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/greychippinside.jpg/

*Sold, thank you!*
*
Ties:

**Repp 
**(Silk unless noted):*
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/

1. Brooks Brothers 
2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
3. Boston Traders
4. Brooks Brothers Makers
5. Brooks Brothers Makers

*$15* Each

*Emblematic and Patterned*
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
6. Brooks Brothers Makers
7. Brooks Brothers Makers
8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic
9. Zegna (I know, I know)

*$14 *each

*Wool, Plaid, etc.*
-All Made in Scotland
https://img251.imageshack.us/i/woolfront.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/woolback.jpg/

10. Viyella (55wool/45cotton)
11. Lochmarl Wool 
12. Fraser Wool

*$15* each
*Belts*
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/

1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10
*2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) *(SOLD, thank you!)*
3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15*

​


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Wow! That is a great selection of Chipp jackets - none of which fit me


----------



## vwguy

Madras, why do you tempt me so!?

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*41R Langrock of Princeton topcoat; Shetland sweater; Made in Japan Woolrich sweater*

More closet clearing!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Uber-trad. dark grey herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton.*

Now that Langrock's is long gone, items from this trad. Mecca are becoming increasingly hard to find, alas. Despite this, I've decided that since I just have Too Many Coats it's time to pass this one along to a new home.

This is a lovely, classic dark grey herringbone topcoat, with a concealed front button closure. It has (at least) a canvassed chest piece, and two front exterior pockets are lined in what appears to be cotton duck; unlike many older coats, the interiors of these pockets are immaculate. The right hand exterior pocket also has the traditional small change pocket built in. (Shown.) This coat is half-lined, and has a single hook vent. It does have two minor flaws; it's been stored hanging in my overcrowded closet for some time, and so is rather rumpled; this will be fixed easily by a dry-clean or a steam. It also has a very small weakness in the fabric under the left hand pocket, which I've shown. This would be an easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner tailor, though, since the fabric is very dark and so a very small repair could be easily concealed.

Given these minor flaws, though, I'm asking just *$50 boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation, or offer.

This is tagged a size *41R*, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/5)
Length: 40
Shoulder: 19 1/4

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters001.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters006.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters007.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters008.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters009.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters010.jpg/

*Showing lining of pocket and interior change pocket:*

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters011.jpg/

*Flaw:*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters013.jpg/

*2) Shetland sweater*

A lovely shetland sweater in excellent condition. Tagged a size M.

Chest: 21 1/4
Length (BOC): 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+11/2 turn ups on cuffs)

*Asking $25*

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters015.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters017.jpg/

*3) MADE IN JAPAN Sz M Woolrich wool sweater*

A lovely Woolrich wool sweater; one of the rare ones that are Made in Japan.

In Ash Heather colour, and in excellent condition.

*Asking $30*

Tagged a size M.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Length: 25 1/4

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters019.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters020.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters021.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters022.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

I'm not sure if I'm happy or heartbroken that I'm unsure of my measurements (and can't find my blasted tape measure). There are some belts tempting me... Great day on the exchange, all!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

For whatever it's worth, someone dropped of about a dozen Bills Khakis at the thrift store yesterday.
All pleated (I think M1P) and all size 40 waist (inseam seemed about 30). In regular khaki, british khaki and a mid-brown color.
It's one of those thrifts that puts high prices on their stuff, but drops them pretty quick. I was planning on swinging by next week if they were still there.

I'll add some tweed of my own...
*SOLD*
*Two Tweed jackets for sale.*
I believe these are Harris Tweeds, both have a Harris Tweed size patch missing from the inside of the coat.
They're also "PBM" brand, and all the other PBM jackets I've seen (all three of them) were Harris tweeds.
Either way I think they're great tweed patterns.
Not sure on the size, maybe a 42?

I'm asking $25 shipped each, or both for $40 shipped
but I'm always open to offers and trades.

A) Brown herringbone with blue
















missing patch: https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/4939412547_e4814463b3.jpg

chest: 21 1/2", shoulders: 18", length (bottom collar to hem down the back): 30", sleeve: 25"

B) Gray herringbone with some nice tan flecks (I really like this pattern)
















missing tag: https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4939410095_64e1ed6a10.jpg

chest: 22", shoulders: 18", length (bottom collar to hem down the back): 30 1/2", sleeve: 26"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Final drop on the 2B Harris Tweed before it hits the 'Bay.

*Unmarked Harris Tweed, Made in the USA, Herringbone*

Hand measurements:
Shoulders 19"
Pit to Pit 22"
Back length 30.5"
Sleeve 25"

asking $40 > *now $23 *shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Nice run of offerings gents. I don't check the site today and suddenly a bonanza. Unfortunately none of it fits or I'd be broke tonight. Anyone got a 3/2 grey herringbone in 39R they're looking to unload???


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Tweeds listed above have sold.

Madras shirts still available.

A couple of Brooks Brothers trad fit OCBDs to cull:
Pink 16x34 $20 shipped/offer
White 15.5x35 $15 shipped/offer
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4939962815_98c67f8e88_z.jpg








https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4940553116_b4dcf9f6d6.jpg








(sorry for the poor pictures, the flash battery was dying)


----------



## Jack.

PM sent on the white.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> Burberry Trench Coat
> LIKE NEW, Great Conditon
> The *RARE* *Colorful* Check Pattern
> Comes with Zip in Navy wool liner and navy wool over-collar
> Belted
> The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> *PRICE: ASKING $170 shipped (paypal)*
> 
> Thanks Everyone
> 
> Measurements:
> aprox. sz 40 - 44 R
> 24 in across chest - under arm to under arm
> 47 in boc to hem


pricing update.

*PRICE: ASKING $170 shipped (paypal)*


----------



## AlanC

^That's an iconic coat at a steal of a price vs. retail.

*Now $18! *



AlanC said:


> Great for the Southern Trad, *Bills Khakis* seersucker shorts.
> Measure to 34.5" x 9" (Tagged 36 but measure for a *34*)
> Made in USA
> $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## closerlook

AlanC,
Thanks. Maybe you might like it..?


----------



## AlanC

^Vile tempter!

*SOLD!* Polo Ralph Lauren suede belt
Tagged size: 38
Made in USA
Genuine Leather
Condition: The suede is in overall very good condition. There is some light rubbing at a couple of the holes, and on a small area on the bottom in the back all consistent with normal wear. The buckle has some wear dings. This is an excellent quality Made in USA belt and were it in my size it would go into my closet.

$17 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal


----------



## tonylumpkin

*The L.L.Bean Chukkas and the SAB jacket are SOLD*

These are three vintage Brooks Brothers madras 1/2 sleeve shirts. They are size 17 1/2, with no flaws or issues of any kind. Asking $22.50 each, or all three for $60.

[URL="] [URL="]

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.

[URL="]
[URL="] [URL="] [URL="]

This is a gorgeous pair of Alden tassel loafers in burgundy calf. The leather on the uppers is just beautiful. The soles are in good condition, but the lifts on the heels will need to be replaced fairly soon. I really wish these were my size, but they're an 11 B/D. Asking $62.50 shipped CONUS

[URL="]
[URL="] [URL="] [URL="]

*New price cuts to these items...*

These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 *>>NOW $125.00* *>> $115.00**>>$105* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* [URL]https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx


For the English country gentleman in us all. This jacket is from a well known maker, but one known more for their leather goods, than for clothing. This is, I believe, a men's equestrian jacket. It is from Swaine Adeney and Briggs. As you can see it is darted with 3 button closure and, like its trad cousin up above, has a throat latch. It also features hacking pockets and natural shoulders. It is not tagged for size, but approximate measurements are: chest 23.75", sleeves 26", shoulders 19.5" and length 33" boc. The jacket is in immaculate condition. SOLD

*ADDITIONAL SAB JACKET PICS HERE:* [URL]https://yfrog.com/ndsab5jx
ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## hobscrk777

Gents, still in the market for a 3/2 navy blazer with patch pockets, something in the range 38L-40R. I just missed a really good one on eBay to a bid sniper. Last time I made an announcement I got a message from *kinnerton *saying that he had a BB Makers one that sounded perfect. Unfortunately, haven't heard from him in a few weeks (hope he's okay). My measurements are below.

Shoulders~18"
Chest~21"
Sleeves ~25"


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> NWT Brooks Brothers (reds) Hudson Chinos. 100% cotton (poplin weight). These are new with tags, but it appears they were rehemmed (probably incorrectly for the original owner, which is why he got rid of them). That said, they are in like new condition.
> 
> Tagged size: 34x34
> Waist: 34.5
> Outseam: 44.5
> Inseam: 31 (they must have been shortened from 34 to 31)
> NO CUFFS
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/i/fr005.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/fr006.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece long-sleeve polo shirt. The shirt is charcoal with a black windowpane. Made in USA of 100% cotton. The shirt is in very good condition - no condition issues such as wear spots, snags, tears, etc.
> 
> Tagged size: Large (but more like a medium)
> Chest measurement: 45"
> Sleeves: 34"
> 
> Price: 16.00; SOLD, pending payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F.A. MacCluer for Rush Wilson (local trad shop) "Empire Gabardine" tattersall shirt - perfect for fall as it feels like a light flannel. The shirt is actually 100% cotton and not wool. Great quality, horn buttons, made in India (still great quality). Condition is lightly worn, but no apparent flaws.
> 
> Tagged size: Large, but please check measurements because it seems more like an XL
> Neck: 16.25"
> Chest: 54"
> Sleeves: 33"
> 
> Price: $20.00; SOLD, pending payment
> 
> https://img541.imageshack.us/i/fr003r.jpg/





Cardinals5 said:


> Some great 3/2 tweed sacks today, a 2B Corbin cord jacket, and an Orvis suede Harrington.
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.
> 
> No tagged size, about a 36R
> Chest: 38
> Waist: 35
> Shoulders:17.75
> Sleeves: 23.25
> BOC length: 28.75
> 
> Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/
> 
> Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, 2 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good, worn, but no apparent flaws.
> 
> No tagged size, about a 40/42R
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Length: 29.75
> Sleeves: 23.75 + 2
> 
> Price: $32.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh019.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh020.jpg/
> 
> This is a real vintage jacket. Andover Traditionals light-weight tweed in various colors. It's the old style 3B that can either be buttoned to the 2nd or 3rd button. Purposefully narrow shoulders, narrow lapels, lapped seams, hook vent, ½ lined, fully canvassed, 2 buttons on sleeves. Condition: very good vintage condition, the only obvious flaw is that the hidden button is different from the others, but it's not seen when wearing.
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 39/40S
> Chest: 42.5
> Waist: 42
> Shoulders:17.5
> Sleeves: 24.5
> BOC length:29
> 
> Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh011.jpg/https://img413.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh012.jpg/
> 
> Manstyle (!) blue herringbone with subtle stripe. 3/2 sack, lapped seams, 2 buttons on cuff, ½ lined, fully canvassed, hook vent. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 43
> Shoulders:18.5
> Sleeves: 25
> BOC length: 30.75
> 
> Price: $31.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img594.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh014.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh017.jpg/
> 
> Corbin 2B (darts are subtle) corduroy jacket. The color is golden wheat. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, single vent. I wore this for one season, but then found a 3/2 Orvis cord jacket in the same color so this one has to go. Condition is excellent used condition, no apparent flaws.
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 40/42R
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41.5
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeves: 24.75
> BOC length: 30.5
> 
> Price: 25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> https://img835.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh022.jpg/


----------



## a pine tree

hobscrk777 said:


> Gents, still in the market for a 3/2 navy blazer with patch pockets, something in the range 38L-40R. I just missed a really good one on eBay to a bid sniper. Last time I made an announcement I got a message from *kinnerton *saying that he had a BB Makers one that sounded perfect. Unfortunately, haven't heard from him in a few weeks (hope he's okay). My measurements are below.
> 
> Shoulders~18"
> Chest~21"
> Sleeves ~25"


pm sent to ye


----------



## Orgetorix

Some gorgeous lapel rolls on those tweeds, Cards. The Muse's one is tempting me, but I'm afraid it'd be a bit too short.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Some gorgeous lapel rolls on those tweeds, Cards. The Muse's one is tempting me, but I'm afraid it'd be a bit too short.


Yep, same problem with the Muse jacket for me - all the measurements are right, but 1.5" too short. Thanks for the compliment on the lapel roll - I've been trying a new steaming/rolling method to improve the roll on my jackets and I used it on these (except the Southwick).


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, same problem with the Muse jacket for me - all the measurements are right, but 1.5" too short. Thanks for the compliment on the lapel roll - I've been trying a new steaming/rolling method to improve the roll on my jackets and I used it on these (except the Southwick).


Care to share the details? I love a nice lapel roll.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Care to share the details? I love a nice lapel roll.


It's nothing particularly fancy (I used to have a cardboard cylindrical thing, steamer, pins, etc.) - now I've just started my steaming much higher up under the collar, above the notch, but not all the way to the back. Steam the underside of the lapel first - right in the fold - while manipulating the roll with your hand. When the underside is finished I steam the front of the lapel - opposite to the underside fold - and continue manipulating with my hand. That's about it - I think the main "trick" was just starting the steaming much higher than I did in the past. It seems to benefit the lower roll much more than might otherwise be expected.


----------



## closerlook

*Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial 7 D Longwing Blutcher*










*SHELL CORDOVAN 
*Florsheim Imperial Longwing Blutchers 
7 D

Five Nail Variety

Really Good Condition
Great Patina that only comes with age.

Much Life left in soles.

These are awesome, they simply do not fit.

approx. measurements:
11 3/4 in in length
by 4 1/2 in in width

I PROMISE BETTER PICTURES SOON!, but please know that the poor quality of these images is not meant to hide any imperfections. my camera is basically a tin can with a match on the top. 
these are in really good shape in terms of the quality of the shell. They do have the heavy shell cordovan creasing. The soles have TONS of life left.

*PAYPAL $90 Shipped.*


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> 2 pairs of Bill's from the closet. Both unhemmed, cotton twill M3's in 32" waist.
> Price drop to $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> Reds. Worn a few times, never liked the fit very much. Probably worn 3x, washed 3x. $40 shipped


 Also, adding a white pair of Polo 32x34 lightweight pants. These also look a bit funny on me. Pretty good condition, can't find any stains or anything of the sort. $25 shipped OBO! Thanks (oh, and apologies for the awful, awful picture, but they're white)


----------



## Pugin

Can anyone help me out with a pair of size 8D shell lhs?

Also looking for a pair of nice 8D dirty bucks.

Many thanks.


----------



## closerlook

Pugin said:


> Can anyone help me out with a pair of size 8D shell lhs?
> 
> Also looking for a pair of nice 8D dirty bucks.
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop on bold striped Harris Tweed to *$25 boxed and shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Classic herringbone Harris tweed with bold stripes!*
> 
> This jacket is being added now as I've just found it in storage tub, under a large pile of shirts! Let's just say that it wasn't I who thought this would be a good way of storing tweed (I use muslin garment bags and cedar chips), and leave the mystery of who might have thought it was at that..... :devil:
> 
> This is a lovely Harris, but I'm letting it go because it's just too short for me, and so I would never wear it. It's a classic herringbone tweed in grey and white, with lovely bold stripes in dark red and lighter brown. This has leather football buttons, a single vent, and is half-lined. The leather buttons do have some patina (the worst of which I've shown), and there is some wear to the top of each inside pocket (shown). It could also use a dry clean or a good steaming to freshen it up, as it's a tad rumpled from storage. (But this is Harris Tweed, and a steam will have the wrinkles just drop out. I had a Scotch House heavyweight Harris that was stored--no kidding--under heavy horse blankets for 25 years and wrinkled to death; three days' of hanging in a bathroom and a month of hanging by itself and the wrinkles were gone! This is why I love Harris....) However, given its rumpling, the patina, and the interior wear to the pockets I'd say this is in Good/Very Good condition, hence this lovely tweed is just
> 
> *$29, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandboldstrip.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops* on remaining jackets from this post!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> Now that the weather's cooling I'm starting a merciless cull of my closets, so that jackets that would otherwise go unused can find homes where they'll be appreciated and used!
> 
> I'll also be adding a post later today with my *unworn size 42 Filson Mackinaw* in the classic red/black, and a *worn-twice (and inside) Filson tin-cloth shooting jacket* (simply packed with features!) in size 42L, so stay tuned! I just have way too many coats, and so never use some of them...
> 
> As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> And, as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 cord sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) L Greif & Bro. Double-Breasted navy blazer*
> 
> Made in the USA by the venerable Baltimore firm of L. Greif & Bro. this is a classic double-breasted navy blazer. It has peak lapels, full lining, and a single vent. A very nice classic wardrobe staple for when you don't want to wear the usual single-breasted navy blazer!
> 
> *Now Asking just $29, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2 (remember, this is a DB blazer!)
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets018.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets019.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets020.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets022.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets024.jpg/
> 
> *3) GORGEOUS and RARE Harris Tweed--plus PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) Canvassed Made in the USA tweed jacket for Gimbels*
> 
> Who remembers Gimbels--or has even heard of them?! I's a pity if you haven't, as they used to be THE major US department store, rivaling Saks--until they bought it! Their flagship store was in New York, and they're the originator of department store parades, a la Macy's. They closed in 1987..... and so this tweed is a testament to how long very well made and cared for traditional clothes can last, as it's in excellent condition, and might well have been bought last year, not decades ago.
> 
> This is a beautiful classic brown herringbone, with orange and blue striping. Judging by the colourway the tweed might well be Harris, but it lacks the orb and I suspect that it'snot--although it's certainly equivalent in quality. This jacket passes the pinch test for canvassing in the chest, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It was union-made in the USA. It does have some minor water-marking on the lining in the back, but obviously this can't be seen when it's worn. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and a classic jacket for Fall--as well as a nice piece of Americana!
> 
> *Now Asking just $30, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 /34)
> Length: 30 1/4
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> 
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets036.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets037.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets038.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets039.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets040.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradfalljackets041.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Now just *$29 each boxed and shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> I agree with Cardinals--I'm currently moving from my Summer wardrobe to my fall/Winter/Spring one, which leads to something of a tweed cull... Plus, my new-to-me Victorian farmhouse has less closet space than before--although this is in part becasue Mrs. Tweedy has decided that at least one guest bedroom should be a guest bedroom, rather than a closet! *Coming shortly--a lovely Langrock canvassed charcoal herringbone topcoat in 41R, and some shetlands--and more tweeds! *
> 
> But to break the tweed hegemony for now, here are two blazers, with reduced prices--both with handwork and interesting pedigrees, and now just $32 each, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *5) Hand-tailored dark blue 2-button sack jacket with Prince of Wales check, by Chow's Tailoring, Hong Kong*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket. While it appears to be a recent jacket it's beautifully tailored in classic Trad./Ivy/Mad Men style; it's a sack, with lovely narrow lapels that are beautifully balanced with the cut of the jacket. I's also fully lined, canvassed, hand-tailored (as per its label), and has a single vent. The cloth is lovely, too; it's a very, very dark navy (almost a midnight blue) Prince of Wales, with a lighter blue overcheck; the cloth is so dark that it appears solid with a subtle and barely noticeable overcheck until you look closely. This has been in my closet for some months waiting for Fall, so it could do with a freshening dry-clean. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $32 boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Sleeve: 17 3/4
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> *NB:* This jacket is a very, very dark blue--almost a midnight blue--Prince of Wales with a lighter blue overcheck. However, the cloth is so dark that it appears to be solid with a subtle overcheck until you examine it closely. Also, the overcheck is itself barely noticeable, as it's very close in colour to the darkness of the background blue. This is a lovely, subtle, jacket, perfect for Fall! I've commented below on the colour in the pictures:
> 
> The colour is about two shades darker than shown here:
> 
> https://img828.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets018.jpg/
> 
> In person, the overcheck is less pronounced than this, being barely noticeable:
> 
> https://img265.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets019.jpg/
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets028.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/shortradjackets029.jpg/
> 
> *3) Lovely S. Cohen blue sports jacket; canvassed with striking lining!*
> 
> This is lovely, and made from a lovely and unusual Italian fabric with a beautiful hand and drape, rather like raw silk, but heavier and more luxurious. The fabric is 50% bamboo, 40% wool, 5% cashmere, and 5% nylon, and was woven in Italy. The jacket was Made in Canada as part of the S. Cohen Prestige line, and has a gorgeously rich blue lining, complete with pick stitching; it's fully lined. It's also canvassed, and has a dual vent.
> 
> This really is a lovely jacket!
> 
> *Asking $32 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> It's tagged a 40R, but, as always, please see the *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems013.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/celticitems014.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/celticitems021.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/celticitems015.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/celticitems016.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/celticitems017.jpg/ https://img294.imageshack.us/i/celticitems019.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/celticitems020.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/celticitems022.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/celticitems025.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Filsons!*

*Measurements added on the shooting jacket by request.*

*Please PM with interest and offers*--and *lower offers are very welcome*! 



TweedyDon said:


> _*SIZE 42 FILSON OUTERWEAR!*​_
> I've decided that I have too many coats, so I'm keeping my Double Mackinaw Cruiser and older Tin Cloth Shooting jacket, and passing along these two!
> 
> The Mackinaw Cruiser has only been worn about twice, inside, to try it on; the Tin Cloth Shooting jacket has been worn perhaps four times inside; twice by the original owner, and twice by me! So, these jackets are both in superb condition, unlike many used Filson products.
> 
> *Prices include boxed, insured shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with Priority Shipping (required) at cost. *
> 
> *As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
> *1) Size 42 Made in the USA Filson Mackinaw Cruiser*
> 
> *NB*: This could work well for a 40 or a 42, depending on how much you wish to layer. I have a 42 Double Mackinaw and take a 40 in jackets, but I layer fairly heavily under it when I wear it. But, here are the *measurements*:
> 
> Chest (armpt to armpit): 23
> Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 26.5
> Shoulder (seam to seam, across back): 19.5
> Length (BOC): 31
> 
> You all know what this is, so I'll let Filson's website do all the talking:
> 
> Source:
> 
> Originally designed to protect timber cruisers during long days in the woods, our rugged Mackinaw Cruiser soon gained fame for exceptional warmth, comfort and durability. It's famed for function too, with 4 front utility pockets, a 3-slot pocket, 2 hand warmer pockets, an open inner pocket, and a full-width map pocket in back. Made of our thickest, heaviest Mackinaw Wool, a proven barrier against wind, rain, snow and cold. Longer cut (average 31" in back). Button cuffs. Made in USA.
> 
> *FEATURES*
> 
> 1 large rear full coat width cruiser pocket.
> 6 button front.
> 4 large front pockets with snap flaps; 3 utility slots sewn over upper left front pocket; 2 hand warmer pockets under lower front pockets; 1 interior left chest pocket.
> Adjustable button closures at wrists.
> 
> *SPECIAL FEATURES*
> 
> Absorbs up to 30% of its weight in water without becoming damp or clammy.
> 
> *USAGE*
> 
> Superior Warmth, Field
> 
> The retail on this coat s *$279.50, plus shipping*; ebay examples in used condition tend to go for around *$150 +, plus shipping*.
> 
> *I'm now asking $115, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, OR OFFER!*
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/filson016.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/filson026.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/filson025.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/filson027.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/filson024.jpg/ https://img101.imageshack.us/i/filson017.jpg/
> 
> *2) Size 42 Tin Cloth Shooting Jacket, Style 66*
> 
> I couldn't find this on Filson's website; the closest that I could find is the Hunting Jacket, but that lacks many of the features of this jacket and so is nowhere near as nice, or as useful.
> 
> This jacket has a fully functional bi-swing back, full-length back game pocket, a full set of separated game pockets along the bottom of the inside, all of which are lined to prevent the game soiling the tin cloth, a full length interior game pocket accessible from the front (shown with a 1L Glenlivet bottle--this is a seriously deep pocket--the bottle goes all the way to the bottom of the jacket; it's not shown at the base of the pocket in the picture!--and would be perfect for documents, newspapers, wine, or hunting gear!), a quited shooting shoulder, tags at the back to hand your hunting license from, covered shotshell cases on the front, interior pockets, and Filson snaps on all pockets that could need to be snapped. It also has a mackinaw wool collar, so that your neck is kept cosy and free from tin cloth chafing.
> 
> This jacket is in superb condition; the only trivial flaws are a small mark on the back (shown), and the original owner's name on the interior tag. Otherwise, beautiful--this is ready to give you three or four decades of hard use!
> 
> *Please note that this is a Long size, although this would easily work for a Regular. *
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 23 (shoulder to cuff); 20 1/2 (Armpit to cuff on underside). Second measurement given as the first makes the arms look shorter than they are owing to this being a shooting cut; this is a Long in Filson, and so these sleeves are fine on me, and I take a 36" sleeve; they might even work for a 37"sleeve!
> Shoulders across back: 20
> Length (bottom of collar): 28
> 
> As always, lower offers very welcome--including lowballs! I'm really just looking to find this a new home, and to recoup *some* of what I paid for it in the process!
> 
> *Asking just $120, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS!*
> 
> https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson001.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/filson002.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/filson013.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson014.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/filson011.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/filson008.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/filson004.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/filson007.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/filson006.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/filson005.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson012.jpg/
> 
> *
> Opening of full-length rear cruiser pocket:*
> 
> https://img801.imageshack.us/i/filson003.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops on the remaining 3/2 jackets, ties, and belts are in RED!!
*


ArtVandalay said:


> *Here's a new selection of 3/2 Jackets, Ties, and Surcingle Belts.*
> *Inquire about discounts on multiple items!*
> 
> *Christopher Ltd. Corduroy 3/2 Jacket*
> -Made by Christopher Ltd., a local Cincinnati tailor.
> -Two-button cuffs, single vent.
> -Undarted
> -Patch pockets!
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 23
> Back: 31.5
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/cordfront.jpg/https://img823.imageshack.us/i/cordback2.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cordinside.jpg/
> 
> *$38 >** now $34 *shipped
> 
> *Chipp Brown Herringbone Tweed 3/2 Sack*
> -Two-button cuffs
> -Single vent
> 
> P2P: 23.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 25
> Back: 32
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greychippfront.jpghttps://img831.imageshack.us/i/brownchippback.jpg/https://img294.imageshack.us/i/brownchippinside.jpg/
> 
> *SOLD, Thank you!*
> 
> *Chipp 3/2 Grey Tweed Sack*
> -One-button cuffs
> -Single vent
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 25
> Back: 32
> https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brownchippfront.jpghttps://img227.imageshack.us/i/greychippback.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/greychippinside.jpg/
> 
> *Sold, thank you!*
> *
> Ties:
> 
> **Repp
> **(Silk unless noted):*
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers
> 2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
> 3. Boston Traders
> 4. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 5. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 
> *$15 > now $13* Each
> 
> *Emblematic and Patterned*
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
> 6. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 7. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic
> 9. Zegna (I know, I know)
> 
> *$14 > now $12 *each
> 
> *Wool, Plaid, etc.*
> -All Made in Scotland
> https://img251.imageshack.us/i/woolfront.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/woolback.jpg/
> 
> 10. Viyella (55wool/45cotton)
> 11. Lochmarl Wool
> 12. Fraser Wool
> 
> *$15 >* *now $13* each
> 
> *Belts*
> https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/
> 
> 1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10 > now $8
> *2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) *(SOLD, thank you!)*
> 3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15* *> now $13.50*
> 4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH) * $15* *> now $13.50*
> 5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) * $15* *> now $13.50*
> 
> ​


----------



## closerlook

man I wish that charcoal herringbone fit me tweedy don.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Price drops on BB shirt and other less tradly items, such as a charcoal herringbone sport coat, in this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ort-Jacket-BB-Shirt-Tricots-St.-Raphael-Shirt


----------



## Benson

Drop. Please note that these would fit a 35 waist better than a 36.



Benson said:


> Please PM with interest and offers.
> 
> Hertling for O'connell's Mid-gray worsted trousers.
> Bought last year at retail. I've worn these only once because the alterations tailor in the very small town where I've lived this past year botched the instructions I gave her. They are the same as those currently listed on O'Connell's website:
> Details: On-seam pockets, coin pocket, and brace buttons.
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 27"
> No cuffs, nothing to let.
> $50 NOW 40
> 
> https://img808.imageshack.us/i/dscn8166.jpg/
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/dscn8164.jpg/


----------



## Benson

Updates on these items. Please note that some items that were previously reduced are now back to what I was originally asking, as they are in season and it has been so long since I've posted them.



Benson said:


> All prices are shipped CONUS.
> 
> Open to offers and trades.
> 
> Berle Charcoal Flannels
> Bought on the exchange. They had been unworn then and I've only worn them three times before admitting that they are too short for me.
> Details: lovely hand, side tabs, slightly shorter rise, trimmer than a full cut, but not too trim (i.e. standard for Berle)
> Waist: 36
> Inseam: 27"
> 1.75 cuffs
> additional ½ inch to let out beyond 3 ½ inches that compose the cuffs.
> $25
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/dscn8163.jpg/
> 
> Atkinson's for O'connell's Ancient Madder Navy Paisley
> Bought new last fall, worn twice (I like larger paisleys). This is a beautiful tie.
> 3.5 inches wide
> $40
> 
> Ben Silver Green and white regimental.
> Bought on the exchange. This tie is wonderful because it seems seasonal in cool and warm weather. It hadn't been worn when I bought it and I've only tried it on a few times in an attempt to convince myself that it worked with my coloring. It has not left the house.
> a bit less than 3.5 inches wide
> $22 NOW $17
> 
> PRL SOLD
> No name Navy polka dot
> GONE
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dscn8153.jpg/https://img816.imageshack.us/i/dscn8149s.jpg/
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics. In part because the wind was blowing when I was taking them and I couldn't get the jacket to stay, but it also appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and has a very natural shoulder. Had it a bit less width in the shoulder I would be keeping it.
> 
> Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
> Chest: 42" but fits a bit larger
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25:
> Length (BOC): 30.5"
> $35
> https://img808.imageshack.us/i/dscn8157.jpg/https://img810.imageshack.us/i/dscn8159.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## 32rollandrock

Final price drop before the bay. Church's Custom Grade, 9.5 D, I'd estimate fewer than 20 wearings. Seriously. Awesome. Shoes. $120 CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Trees not included.


----------



## SeaGriffin

*Found a Burberry Trench coat with lining for $75 (size 44-46) on craigslist*

Hello,

It turns out I am looking for a well priced Burberry Trenchcoat that would fit someone that wears a 38R suit. I missed closerlook's offering.

In the meanwhile, if you are larger man than I, you may want to look at this craiglist posting for one that costs $75.00:

"MEN'S FULL LENGTH BURBERRY TRENCHCOAT WITH CAMEL HAIR LINER. TAN IN COLOR, AND IS IN LIKE NEW CONDITION. ONE YEAR OLD. IS SIZE 44-46 REGULAR.

COST NEARLY $600.00, AND WILL SELL FOR ONLY $75.00.

YOU MAY CALL ME AT 405-473-3562, OR EMAIL ME. "

I hope sharing this is suitable to the thread. If not, tell me and I won't do so again.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Very suitable--thank you! 

(Alas, not in my size!)

*Updates*: The Gimbels tweed, the bold striped Harris tweed, the S. Cohen blue jacket, the Filson shooting jacket, the Woolrich sweater, and the Murray tartan tie have now all been claimed. Thank you!

*UPDATE 2*: The DB blazer and the Chow jacket have now also been claimed--thank you!

*Coming soon*: More tweeds, a lovely canvassed Cricketeer in charcoal and grey glen plaid, more lovely ties and some debonair tradly Fall silk and wool-backed silk scarves!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!* 

*Offers welcome--please PM!*



TweedyDon said:


> More from my closet clearing!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Lower offers always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Zegna and NWT Geon Maan Lee*
> 
> *Both claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Various tradly ties!*
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/culledties012.jpg/
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/i/culledties014.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/culledties015.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties016.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/culledties018.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties019.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right, in group picture:*
> 
> 1) Made in Scotland Nisbet tartan. Unlined traditional Scots wool tie. Nisbet label is partially unstitched, and there's a tiny snag on the udnerside of the blade; hence just *$9*
> 2) Paul Stuart paisley. Hand made, silk. The keeper is off on one side, and there's some loose stitching on the underside of the blade, hence just *$10*
> 3) Standing hawk emblematic. 80/20 poly/silk. Excellent condition. *$10*
> 4) Bowtie. No maker or fabric content, but almost certainly silk. Excellent condition. *$12*


----------



## TweedyDon

All four remaining ties just *$18 shipped in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> GROUP B: Paisleys and geometrics; Paul Stuart, Brooks, Epstein's.
> 
> All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.
> 
> https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties016.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties018.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1) Paul Stuart; made in the USA from Italian silk. $12
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. $12
> 3) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.$7.50
> 
> GROUP D: Emblematics, regimental; Brooks Bros., Chelsea, Allyn of Conn.
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/
> 
> 1) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. $11 or FREE to a USNA graduate!
> 
> *


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> SOLES:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHELL CORDOVAN
> *Florsheim Imperial Longwing Blutchers
> 7 D
> 
> Five Nail Variety
> 
> Really Good Condition
> Great Patina that only comes with age.
> 
> Much Life left in soles.
> 
> These are awesome, they simply do not fit.
> 
> approx. measurements:
> 11 3/4 in in length
> by 4 1/2 in in width
> 
> I PROMISE BETTER PICTURES SOON!, but please know that the poor quality of these images is not meant to hide any imperfections. my camera is basically a tin can with a match on the top.
> these are in really good shape in terms of the quality of the shell. They do have the heavy shell cordovan creasing. The soles have TONS of life left.
> 
> *PAYPAL $90 Shipped.*


pictures of the soles have been added.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Ralph Lauren Polo Lowell Sport, marked as an XL, but the sleeves fit long. $25 shipped, OBO.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Wow.... that's embarrassing. I don't even have it draped correctly on the hanger. 

(Also, before somebody mentions it again, those shoes don't have trees because they were all $10 or less, and I'm having trouble justifying spending much of anything on what I consider disposable shoes while I'm struggling to pay down a hospital bill. This place is not conducive to paying bills.)


----------



## vwguy

tonylumpkin said:


> *The L.L.Bean Chukkas and the SAB jacket are SOLD*
> 
> These are three vintage Brooks Brothers madras 1/2 sleeve shirts. They are size 17 1/2, with no flaws or issues of any kind. Asking $22.50 each, or all three for $60.
> 
> [URL="]


I resisted as long as possible, PM sent!

Brian


----------



## Cardinals5

vwguy said:


> I resisted as long as possible, PM sent!
> 
> Brian


I just wish those had been in my size - great acquisitions.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brian only took the top two shirts in the picture, the bottom shirt remains.*

These are three vintage Brooks Brothers madras 1/2 sleeve shirts. They are size 17 1/2, with no flaws or issues of any kind. Asking $22.50 each.

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/madsh1.jpg/
https://img839.imageshack.us/i/madsh4.jpg/

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/

This is a gorgeous pair of Alden tassel loafers in burgundy calf. The leather on the uppers is just beautiful. The soles are in good condition, but the lifts on the heels will need to be replaced fairly soon. I really wish these were my size, but they're an 11 B/D. Asking $62.50 shipped CONUS

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/ald1.jpg/
https://img826.imageshack.us/i/ald.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/ald2.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/ald3.jpg/

*New price cuts to these items...*

These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 *>>NOW $125.00* *>> $115.00**>>$105* *>> NOW $99.00* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/crownwin2.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Who needs a hat? Fall is coming!*

Adams dark gray fedora, made in USA. 1 3/4" brim. 1 5/8" ribbon. Shows no wear. Asking $40>$35>$30>*$25 shipped.*

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img5269x.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img5270.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img5274c.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/img5273i.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Shoes still available!*

*Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black cap toe, sz 12A*. Have been resold. Leather uppers in good condition. Great pair of bad weather shoes for someone!
Asking *$5 + exact shipping *(by paypal personal payment)

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img5302.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img5303jf.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5304p.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img5305.jpg/

*Allen Edmonds tan/chili casual cap toe, sz 9D*. Rubber soles. In excellent condition.
Asking *$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img5331gp.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img5332qn.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img5333b.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img5334l.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img5335k.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Prices reduced on ties!*

Lots of ties for sale. Time to cull the herd, as it were.

*SET ONE: Ties 1-10*

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img5236n.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img5237w.jpg/

Left to Right
1. Robert Talbott *SOLD*
2. Ben Silver *SOLD*
3. Zegna *SOLD*
4. Canali *SOLD*
5. Turnbull & Asser *SOLD*
6. Talbott Best of Class (BOC) $25>$20
7. Kiton *SOLD*
8. Canali $20>$15
9. Brioni *SOLD*
10. Talbott BOC $15>$12

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img5239ec.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5240l.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/img5241c.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5242m.jpg/

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img5243o.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img5244l.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img5245nj.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/img5246b.jpg/ https://img22.imageshack.us/i/img5247o.jpg/

*SET TWO: Thinner Trad ties! Ties 11-16* All Brooks Brothers ties, approx. 3 1/4" to 3 3/8" All $16 shipped> *NOW 2 for $25 shipped*

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5224m.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img5225m.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img5226.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5227l.jpg/

L to R
11. BB black, gold, burgundy *SOLD*
12. BB navy, red, green
13. BB red, navy *SOLD*
14. BB green, navy
15. BB navy, white *SOLD*
16. BB navy, white

*SET THREE: Thinner Trad ties! Ties 17-23* Brooks Brothers, BB Poplin, Atkinsons ties, approx. 3 1/4" to 3 3/8". All $16 shipped> *NOW 2 for $25 shipped*

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5231.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img5232pm.jpg/ https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img5233x.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img5234e.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5235s.jpg/

17. BB navy, white pindot [seam in tie tail has come loose, as seen in pic...easy fix]
18. Kountz & Rider red, navy, white wool (Pgh trad store)
19. Ben Silver blue, white, red *SOLD*
20. Atkinsons (sm. spot on front) *SOLD*
21. BB Poplin blue, green, red
22. Talbott sutherland argyle *SOLD*
23. Atkinsons burg., green, white - this one is only $12 shipped, as it needs to be re-pressed, perhaps re-sewn to make the tip even.

*SET FOUR: Misc. ties! Ties 24-31* Brooks Brothers, Polo, Barney's of NY ties, approx. 3 1/2" to 3 7/8".

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/img5251g.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img5252n.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img5253m.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img5256f.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img5257ye.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img5258.jpg/

24. Countess Mara $8
25. Land's End red, green $8
26. NWT Brooks Bros. red, blue, white *SOLD*
27. BB solid forest green *SOLD*
28. Polo brown plaid $8
29. Barney's of NY orange $11>$8
30. BB blue, green, yellow $8
31. Polo green w/red & yellow crests (lions) *SOLD*

*NEW TIES ADDED: Set Five*

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/img5277.jpg/

32. BB light blue/white $18
33. BB navy/yellow stripe (XL) $18
34. NWT Vineyard Vines lt blue with white lighthouses $25


----------



## jhcam8

Includes US Shipping - other locations at cost.

NEW SOCKS AT THRIFT PRICING!

*OTC - NWT & NWOT* The black/grey is COTTON blend - the others MERINO blend.
3-$26 SOLD - THANK YOU!


*NWT COTTON BLEND Mid-calf, crew length*
2 - $16 or 4 - $26 -- SOLD THANK YOU!

*Marked 32 Bill's Khakis M2 (or M3) Flat Front - stretch blend, very comfy. Worn maybe 5-6x - in excellent conditon & plenty of leg to let down*
$35-- SOLD THANK YOU!


----------



## AlanC

***PLEASE READ***

A couple of requests for those marking items as SOLD or updating prices:

1) If you have items from multiple posts you are updating please use the multi-quote feature in order to consolidate your items into a single post.

2) If your item is SOLD, please do not quote the picture (unless a thumbnail). Simply remove the image tags from the jpg URL or remove the picture link completely.

Neither of these requests will affect your sales visibility at all, and will actually help by removing thread clutter.

Thanks for your help in keeping this one of the best threads on the Internet!


----------



## AlanC

*RRL khakis*
Tagged size: 30 x 32
Made in USA
Condition: overall solid shape, wear consistent with normal use

Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img2309.jpg/


----------



## jhcam8

*NEW TIES AT THRIFT PRICES!*

Some with tags, some without - a couple tried on once or twice. All in very good, wearable condition. *3.5" & all SILK unless otherwise noted.* Regular length - around 53 - 54" Let me know if you want other pics.

US shipped - elsewhere at cost.
*2 - $30*
*3 - $38*
*4 or more $11 each -- OFFERS welcome
* 
*#1 - 4 POLO RL - ITALY - SILK - GOOD STIFF FABRIC -*

*UPDATED CLUB TIES - PERFECT WITH GREY FLANNEL, TWEED, HERRINGBONE ...*
















*RERELEASED VINTAGE PATTERN AND BEAUTIFUL BURGUNDY/GREEN/TAUPE STRIPE*

*Perfect with tweeds, herringbones, flannels, camels, etc.*

















*#5 - 7 -- 3" WOOL KNIT, ITALY // 3.75" ROBERT TALBOTT ESTATE // 4" T. BAHAMA VINTAGE FLAMINGOS *


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> A couple of requests for those marking items as SOLD or updating prices:
> ...
> Thanks for your help in keeping this one of the best threads on the Internet!


Great advice, Alan. Always good to remind us to be mindful of everyone and what a great spot our thrift exchange is for finding terrific stuff at unbeatable prices.

Speaking of great stuff at unbeatable prices....

WE'VE GOT A BLEEDER!!!

Gitman Bros. for Paul Simon (NC shop) short sleeve bleeding madras. The madras hasn't "bled" yet because the previous owner appears to have always dry-cleaned the shirt. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

Chest: 48"

Price: $17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad/or two for 27/or all three for 34.00

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg007.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg008.jpg/

Mystery Maker for Paul Simon hand-woven madras. Same owner as above - shirt in excellent condition

Chest: 50"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad/or two for 27/or all three for 34.00

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg006.jpg/

Bay Street Shirt Society hand-loomed madras. Shirt has locker loop. Same owner as above two shirts. Condition is excellent.

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad/or two for 27/or all three for 34.00

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg005.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Johnston Murphy Made-in-USA black patent leather opera pumps. A few dings, but nothing major, and I suspect they could be most serviceable with not too much love. They are 10.5A, and still at the thrift store. I'll pick them up for $15 CONUS or trade, but otherwise won't bother.


----------



## closerlook

Gang,
Is my asking price for the florsheim long wings a little high?

please advise.


----------



## phyrpowr

closerlook said:


> Gang,
> Is my asking price for the florsheim long wings a little high?
> 
> please advise.


I paid $80 for a pair in very slightly less-new condition, and had to (or did, anyway) replace the suicide heels with rubber for $20, so I'd say you're right in the ball park.


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> Gang,
> Is my asking price for the florsheim long wings a little high?
> 
> please advise.


You're probably close to the top of the market, but not over the line.


----------



## rabidawg

I'm always in the market for slim-fit 15.5x32 OCBDs and 33/34x28 flat-front trousers. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> I'm always in the market for slim-fit 15.5x32 OCBDs and 33/34x28 flat-front trousers. :icon_smile_big:


Turkey! You didn't show any interest in those three slim fitting Sero ocbds (all 15.5x32) I tried to sell over the last several months.


----------



## TweedyDon

Cardinals5 said:


> 40L sport coats/jackets are tough to move (39L can be okay),


I am here for you, Cardinals!


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Turkey! You didn't show any interest in those three slim fitting Sero ocbds (all 15.5x32) I tried to sell over the last several months.


Just don't want folks to be discouraged from picking up good finds in those sizes . . . .


----------



## Cardinals5

All right, Uncle, I'll remove my comment so it doesn't discourage anyone.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

closerlook said:


> Gang,
> Is my asking price for the florsheim long wings a little high?
> 
> please advise.


Cousin Cards is right, it's more to do with the size.

My advice would be to try ebay.

I had a pair of Aldens in a small size that no one here could use.
Just to get them out of the house I listed them on ebay, they ended up going for something like 5 times what I l was asking here.
I think I got over half a dozen messages about shipping to Japan.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Turkey! You didn't show any interest in those three slim fitting Sero ocbds (all 15.5x32) I tried to sell over the last several months.


Hmm . . . I don't know how I missed those.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> All right, Uncle, I'll remove my comment so it doesn't discourage anyone.


I don't think I'm old enough to be an Uncle here.


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> Hmm . . . I don't know how I missed those.


No worries, this was the most recent one. After a couple of price drops I just put it in my closet and will wear it with the sleeves rolled up in the summer. Quite possibly the 47" chest wouldn't really be considered "slim fitting". The other Seros were a NOS white ocbd and an lightly used ecru.



Cardinals5 said:


> Sero "The Purist" light blue ocbd. The Sero tag has come unglued, but "The Purist" tag remains so it's definitely a Sero - the collar roll gives it away as well. The shirt is in very good condition - has been worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.
> 
> Tagged: 15.5x32
> Chest: 47
> Neck: 15.75
> Sleeves: 32.5





rabidawg said:


> I don't think I'm old enough to be an Uncle here.


Opps, I should have used the lowercase "uncle" as in "I give up"


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Cousin Cards is right, it's more to do with the size.
> 
> My advice would be to try ebay.
> 
> I had a pair of Aldens in a small size that no one here could use.
> Just to get them out of the house I listed them on ebay, they ended up going for something like 5 times what I l was asking here.
> I think I got over half a dozen messages about shipping to Japan.


Good advice, Cousin. Our Japanese TNSIL cousins do seem to like some of the smaller sizes quite a bit. I remember listing a vintage Willis & Geiger hunting jacket (size extra small) on eBay last fall that went to someone in Japan for quite a pretty penny.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Dropping price to $20. I'd really like to get it out of my closet.



crohnsappleadams said:


> Ralph Lauren Polo Lowell Sport, marked as an XL, but the sleeves fit long. $25 shipped, OBO.


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> REDS sold! Thank you!
> 
> Also, adding a white pair of Polo 32x34 lightweight pants. These also look a bit funny on me. Pretty good condition, can't find any stains or anything of the sort. $25 shipped OBO! Thanks (oh, and apologies for the awful, awful picture, but they're white)


.....


----------



## Bernie Zack

phyrpowr said:


> . . . the suicide heels. . .


Please explain why "suicide heels?" Thanks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bernie Zack said:


> Please explain why "suicide heels?" Thanks.


All leather heels, plus the nails in the heel increase your chances of slipping.


----------



## brantley11

I picked up a BB OCBD 15 1/2 x 33 Slim Fit Non-Iron for one of the forum members and now I cannot remember there name to contact them. Are you out there?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> All leather heels, plus the nails in the heel increase your chances of slipping.


Plus, in the case of the old Florsheim the V-Cleat or AE that large nail head. From personal experience, I can tell you they are slippery! But you get used to misery.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops on everything and new items at the end of the post*

NWT Brooks Brothers (reds) Hudson Chinos - SOLD

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, about a 36R
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Shoulders:17.75
Sleeves: 23.25
BOC length: 28.75

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/

Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, 2 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good, worn, but no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, about a 40/42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 29.75
Sleeves: 23.75 + 2

Price: $28.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh019.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh020.jpg/

Andover Traditionals light-weight tweed - SOLD

Manstyle (!) blue herringbone with subtle stripe. 3/2 sack, lapped seams, 2 buttons on cuff, ½ lined, fully canvassed, hook vent. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 43
Shoulders:18.5
Sleeves: 25
BOC length: 30.75

Price: $27.00; Sold, pending payment

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh014.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh017.jpg/

Corbin 2B (darts are subtle) corduroy jacket. The color is golden wheat. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, single vent. I wore this for one season, but then found a 3/2 Orvis cord jacket in the same color so this one has to go. Condition is excellent used condition, no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40/42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41.5
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC length: 30.5

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh022.jpg/ 

Gitman Bros. for Paul Simon (NC shop) short sleeve bleeding madras. The madras hasn't "bled" yet because the previous owner appears to have always dry-cleaned the shirt. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

Chest: 48"

Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad/or two for 24.00/or all three for 32.00

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg007.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg008.jpg/

Mystery Maker for Paul Simon hand-woven madras. Same owner as above - shirt in excellent condition

Chest: 50"

Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad/or two for 24.00/or all three for 32.00

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg006.jpg/

Bay Street Shirt Society hand-loomed madras. Shirt has locker loop. Same owner as above two shirts. Condition is excellent.

Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad/or two for 24.00/or all three for 32.00

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/sdfgsdfg005.jpg/[/QUOTE]

Brand New Leather Man Ltd belt - Canadian Geese. Made in USA. Not much to say, it's brand new.

Tagged size: 44 (for a 42 waist)

Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Lands End surcingle - SOLD

T. M. Glen Our Flannel for Rush Wilson flannel shirt. Later-style viyella fabric (80% cotton, 20% wool). Made in USA. Condition is excellent used condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ergerg008.jpg/

Now here's something a bit unusual for this thread - a pair of women's shoes for your significant other. I found these NOS Quoddy camp mocs at the beginning of the summer and my wife wore them a couple of times, but they're actually too large for her. Today I found her a pair of lightly used, vintage Sebago camp mocs that she likes much better.

Tagged size: 7.5M

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (I don't really expect these to sell here, but thought I'd give it a shot)

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/ergerg006.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/ergerg005.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/ergerg004.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

*RAVELLO SHELL PTB 6.5 D*

*NEW IN BOX* RAVELLO SHELL PTB 6.5 D
PAYPAL: $535.00

Alden ravello shell cordovan plain toe bluchers. Barrie Last (1/2 size larger than TTS)

*WILL SHIP TO JAPAN
*Size: 6.5D (for US size 7D)

*Note, that line on the vamp is not a scratch, its just the reflection of the waxy finish on the shoe from wiping it with a cloth.
*










*SOLD*.


----------



## closerlook

*BROOKSBROTHER PLAID FALL SWEATER*

pictures say it all.
*NEW WITHOUT TAGS
*perfect fall item
size small
lambswool 
paypal: $40 shipped or best offer.


















New without tag
buttons baggie still attached inside

size small
waist coat style

a great item

paypal: $30 Shipped


















PERFECT FOR FALL
SIZE SMALL
WORN TWICE
LOOKS GREAT
EXTREMELY SOFT
edit: NAVY and HEATHER GREY
PAYPAL $25 shipped










SIZED L, but can definitely be worn by a Medium.
Overall check patter, with the burberry insignia on button binding.
PAYPAL $40/ offers welcome.


----------



## closerlook

*Ralph Lauren Chalk stripe MERINO WAIST COAT*

items consolidated.


----------



## closerlook

*GAP COTTON CASHMERE IVY SCHOOL DAYS CARDIGAN*

items consolidated.


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drops!



TweedyDon said:


> More from my closet clearing!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Lower offers always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Zegna and NWT Geon Maan Lee*
> 
> *Both claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Various tradly ties!*
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/culledties012.jpg/
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/culledties015.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties016.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/culledties018.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right, in group picture:*
> 
> 1) Made in Scotland Nisbet tartan. Unlined traditional Scots wool tie. Nisbet label is partially unstitched, and there's a tiny snag on the udnerside of the blade; hence just *Claimed*
> 2) Paul Stuart paisley. Hand made, silk. The keeper is off on one side, and there's some loose stitching on the underside of the blade, hence just *$9*
> 3) Standing hawk emblematic. 80/20 poly/silk. Excellent condition. *$9*
> 4) Bowtie. No maker or fabric content, but almost certainly silk. Excellent condition. *Claimed*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Langrock of Princeton topcoat; Cricketeer glen plaid; British Tweed from Polo; Fall scarves; shetland sweater.*

*Some lovely Fall items!* The Langrock and shetland sweater were posted earlier; they appear here with price drops.

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Uber-trad. dark grey herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton.*

Now that Langrock's is long gone, items from this trad. Mecca are becoming increasingly hard to find, alas. Despite this, I've decided that since I just have Too Many Coats it's time to pass this one along to a new home.

This is a lovely, classic dark grey herringbone topcoat, with a concealed front button closure. It has a canvassed chest piece, and two front exterior pockets are lined in what appears to be cotton duck; unlike many older coats, the interiors of these pockets are immaculate. The right hand exterior pocket also has the traditional small change pocket built in. (Shown.) This coat is half-lined, and has a single hook vent. It does have two minor flaws; it's been stored hanging in my overcrowded closet for some time, and so is rather rumpled; this will be fixed easily by a dry-clean or a steam. It also has a very small weakness in the fabric under the left hand pocket, which I've shown. This would be an easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner tailor, though, since the fabric is very dark and so a very small repair could be easily concealed.

Given these minor flaws, though, I'm asking just *$42 boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation, or offer.

This is tagged a size *41R*, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/5)
Length: 40
Shoulder: 19 1/4

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters001.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters006.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters007.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters008.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters009.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters010.jpg/

*Showing lining of pocket and interior change pocket:*

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters011.jpg/

*Flaw:*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters013.jpg/

*2) Beautiful canvassed Cricketeer jacket in Glen Plaid *

This is an absolutely lovely jacket in excellent condition! The fabric has a lovely soft hand, and is a lovely glen plaid in various shades of charcoal and twilight grey. The jacket passes the pinch test for canvassing with ease, is half lined with a single venmt, and was Made in the USA. A beautiful Fall jacket!

*Asking just $49*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks001.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks002.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks003.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks004.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks005.jpg/

*3) British tweed by Polo University Club, Ralph Lauren*

This made from a lovely charcoal herringbone tweed with very subtle stripes of green and red, woven in the British Isles. This jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. One of the small cuff buttons has broken in two, but this would be an easy fix (you could just take the non-functioning cuffs down to three buttons, rather than four), or else you could just ignore it, for that casual GTH WASP look! Other than this, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed004.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed007.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed008.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed009.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed010.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed013.jpg/

*4) Polo Ralph Lauren silk scarf with wool backing.*

This is an absolutely beautiful Fall scarf! There's no fabric content listed, but it's almost certainly heavy silk backed with wool. This would be perfect paired with tweed, or a charcoal herringbone topcoat or overcoat!

Measures 12 1/8 by 53 1/2

*Asking $26*

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks013.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks008.jpg/

*5) Lovely Silk (?) scarf*

Another lovely silk scarf, perfect for Fall! There's no fabric content or maker listed, bhut this is almost certainly thick, heavy silk. Another perfect companion to tweed for the Fall!

It measures 12 1/4 by 58.

*Asking $24*

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks011.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks010.jpg/

*6) Shetland sweater*

A lovely shetland sweater in excellent condition. Tagged a size M.

Chest: 21 1/4
Length (BOC): 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+11/2 turn ups on cuffs)

*Asking $24*

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters015.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters017.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Ties! Including hand sewn regimental, Talbott, English Silk Twill for Roots, and more!*

More from my closet clearing!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Lower offers always welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NEW ADDITIONS!*

All ties are in excellent condition; each is just $15 shipped in CONUS.

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks014.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks016.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks017.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks019.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Hand sewn Land's End regimental
2) Robert Talbott geometric
3) English Silk twill for defunct trad. shop Roots.

*2) PREVIOUSLY POSTED TIES, with price drops*

*A)*

All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.

*Main picture:*

https://img90.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties015.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/

*From left to right:*

2) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *$9*
3) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*$6.50*

*B)*

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/

1) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *$9* *FREE to a USNA graduate!*


----------



## closerlook

*BURBERRY GOLF POLO LONG SLEEVE*

items consolidated.


----------



## ArtVandalay

More drops and a few new 3/2 jackets at the end.



ArtVandalay said:


> *Here's a new selection of 3/2 Jackets, Ties, and Surcingle Belts.*
> *Inquire about discounts on multiple items!*
> 
> *Christopher Ltd. Corduroy 3/2 Jacket*
> -Made by Christopher Ltd., a local Cincinnati tailor.
> -Two-button cuffs, single vent.
> -Undarted
> -Patch pockets!
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 23
> Back: 31.5
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/cordfront.jpg/https://img823.imageshack.us/i/cordback2.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cordinside.jpg/
> 
> *$38> now $31 *shipped
> 
> *Chipp Brown Herringbone Tweed 3/2 Sack*
> -Two-button cuffs
> -Single vent
> 
> P2P: 23.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 25
> Back: 32
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greychippfront.jpghttps://img831.imageshack.us/i/brownchippback.jpg/https://img294.imageshack.us/i/brownchippinside.jpg/
> 
> *SOLD, Thank you!*
> 
> *Chipp 3/2 Grey Tweed Sack*
> -One-button cuffs
> -Single vent
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23.5
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 25
> Back: 32
> https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brownchippfront.jpghttps://img227.imageshack.us/i/greychippback.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/greychippinside.jpg/
> 
> *Sold, thank you!*
> *
> Ties:
> 
> **Repp
> **(Silk unless noted):*
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/
> 
> https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers
> 2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
> 3. Boston Traders
> 4. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 5. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 
> *$15**> now $12 *Each
> 
> *Emblematic and Patterned*
> 
> https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=emblematicfront.jpg
> 6. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 7. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic
> 9. Zegna (I know, I know)
> 
> *$14 **> now $11* each
> 
> *Wool, Plaid, etc.*
> -All Made in Scotland
> https://img251.imageshack.us/i/woolfront.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/woolback.jpg/
> 
> 10. Viyella (55wool/45cotton)
> 11. Lochmarl Wool
> 12. Fraser Wool
> 
> *$15 > now $12 *each
> *Belts*
> https://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beltsclose2.jpg https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beltsclose1.jpghttps://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beltsclose1.jpg
> 
> 1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (49.5" End of strap to Center Hole) *$10 > now $8
> *2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" EOS to CH) *(SOLD, thank you!)*
> 3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" EOS to CH)* $15 > now $12*
> 4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" EOS to CH)* $15 > now $12*
> 5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (38.5" EOS to CH) *$15 > now $12*
> 
> ​


*
3/2 Hickey Freeman Plaid*
Not sure what fabric this is, it's unmarked but I believe it's cotton.
The inside of the breast pocket dates the jacket as April of 1975
Three-button cuff
Unflapped patch pockets
Single vent

https://img714.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2020.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2022.jpghttps://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2024.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2025.jpg
Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 22.5"
BOC: 29.5"

*$48* shipped

* 3/2 Arthur M Rosenberg Grey Herringbone Tweed *
https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2026.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2029.jpghttps://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2030.jpghttps://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2031.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2032.jpg
Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 25.5"
BOC: 32"

*$50 *Shipped

*3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers Herringbone *
Three button cuff
Single vent

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2033.jpghttps://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2034.jpghttps://img707.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2037.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2035.jpghttps://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2036.jpg
Marked a 45 Reg, but the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 31"

*$55* shipped


----------



## Cardinals5

NWOT Lands End 100% lambswool fair isle vest. I picked this up and posted it last spring, but there were no takers so now it's back. This sweater vest was never worn, but had all its tags cut off except the one holding the spare threads, which I cut myself. The packet of small threads is obviously included.

Tagged: XL (46-48)
Chest: 48"
Length: 27"

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

*From my closet:* Probably time to admit (as we all must at some point) that some things just do fit us anymore and we're probably not going to get back to "that" size.

Mountain Khakis Teton Twills. These are great casual khakis for working in the yard, etc., and are built to last (reinforced seams, gusseted crotch, thick cloth, etc.) I wore these for a while and they only show minimal wear, EXCEPT there is a small wear spot on the left knee (pictured) and some very minor wear on the back of the hems (pictured). Quite possibly no one will want these because of the wear spot, but I thought someone might want them cheaply before I donate them.

Tagged: 32x32
Waist: 32"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 31 1/2"
NO Cuffs (cuffs are impossible on Teton Twills because of the reinforced, double layer of fabric on the back of the hems.)

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/yr005.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/yr007.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The Filson Mackinaw Cruiser has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Wanted to Buy:

Just about anything with a label reading BROLLY MALE, existing only between '64-'67. It's clothing; mostly blazers and shirts. Thank ye from the bottom of my heartless heart.


----------



## AlanC

*13D Interest Check*

I can probably get my hands on some Made in England Church's/Cheaney (one pair is labeled Church's, the other Cheaney by Church's or similar) buffalo longwings, new, never worn (no box or bags, just the shoes). One pair is black, the other brown. The grain is pronounced. If you are interested please PM me and we can talk about it. These are real deal gunboats.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Harris Tweed Sheepskin Slippers; Sz M LL Bean Field jacket w/button-in liner; Sz. 7 Borsalino fedora!*

*QUICK PRICE DROP ON THE HARRIS TWEED AND SHEEPSKIN SLIPPERS!*

My closet clearing continues, moving into some very lovely trad./Ivy items--and all at bargain prices!

As always, al*l prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LL Bean Field/Barn jacket*

*Claimed--thank you!*

THIS IS THE ONE YOU WANT! In fact, judging by the fact that this went back into my closet twice today as I was photographing it, it's the one I want, as well! But, I have just too many jackets... This is the Classic Field Jacket from Bean, with the button-out quilted lining which fits into the sleeves--and is button in at the cuff with a nifty little elastic attached button! This has a bi-swing back, all the classic complement of pockets--including the zippered breast pocket--and is made from 100% cotton. It also has a cord collar and matching cord cuffs on the sleeves that you can turn back--or not. This is in absolutely excellent condition (just back from being professionally cleaned--not that it needed this!) and is perfect for Fall!

This is a M Reg. jacket.

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino002.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino003.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino015.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino019.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino020.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino016.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino021.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino022.jpg/ https://img443.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino018.jpg/

*2) Sz 7 Borsalino fedora.*

A beautiful fedora, that's just too small for me at a size 7 (or size 57, in the "other" sizing scale). Naturally, this was Made in Italy, and sold at a hatter's in New York City. This is in excellent condition!

Asking *$55, or offer*, boxed and shipped with delivery confirmation.

https://img148.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino007.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino010.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino009.jpg/ https://img237.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino012.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino011.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino014.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/fieldjacketborsalino013.jpg/

*3) US 11 (or 10.5) Harris Tweed sheepskin slippers!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

These are marked a size 10, which is their UK size. I'm a size 11 US, and they're fine, but maybe a tad, tad snug.. So I think they'll work fo a 10.5 or an 11!

I love these--and they're my size! But, I haven't worn them in two years--I haven't even removed the original tag--and so they've been languishing in my closet, gathering dust. Now, with Fall approaching and firesides, malt whisky, and faithful gundogs by one's feet beckoning, it's time that these found a new home.

They're made by Draper's, in England, and have a Harris Tweed upper with a full sheepskin interior. The sole is leather. These are LOVELY slippers, and are unworn, but they do have three minor flaws. First, they're a bit dusty inside from sitting in my closet. Second, there's a small rub spot on one of the sides (shown), where the tweed was (I assume) rubbed against something in my closet. This isn't a moth hole, and can only be seen on close inspection, but it IS there; there's also a slight "pull" at the top of the back of the left slipper, where the tag is attached. (All these flaws are shown.) Third, the soles are a bit marked up, as shown.

As I said, these are lovely slippers, unworn apart from being tried on, with socks, inside a few tmes, and with their original tags. Plus, how many times have you seen Harris Tweed sheepskin slippers?!

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/harristweedslippers001.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/harristweedslippers007.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/harristweedslippers006.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/harristweedslippers003.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/harristweedslippers008.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/harristweedslippers005.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/tweed002.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

*NEW POST OF ITEMS [Sorry]*

All,
I am very sorry my pictures went out.
Here is the listing again.

BROOKSBROTHER PLAID FALL SWEATER
pictures say it all.
NEW WITHOUT TAGS
perfect fall item
size small
lambswool 
paypal: $36 shipped or best offer.

Ralph Lauren
Pure Merino Wool - THICK
New without tag
buttons baggie still attached inside

size small
waist coat style

a great item

paypal: $30 Shipped/ offers

PERFECT FOR FALL
COTTON/CASHMERE
SIZE SMALL
WORN TWICE
LOOKS GREAT
EXTREMELY SOFT
edit: NAVY and HEATHER GREY
PAYPAL $25 shipped

SIZED L, but can definitely be worn by a Medium.
Overall check patter, with the burberry insignia on button binding.
PAYPAL $30/ offers welcome.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Orvis five-pocket KHP jeans, 34/32*

Sturdy, heavyweight canvas jeans like the ones currently available from Orvis for $80, but these are made in the USA.

Sold and sent, thanks!

*L. L. Bean classic bucks, 12 B*

Again, these are made in the USA to a higher standard than current offerings, and I doubt you'll see this color anytime soon. They are steel grey and mighty damn sharp, but the previous owner saw fit only to add heel inserts and then only wear them a couple of times...and who knows what happened to the laces.

$45 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

This is an H. Freeman and Son 3/2 brown glen plaid with light blue overcheck suit in a 4-season weight (I love the colors of this suit). The suit is fully canvassed, has a single vent, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and all the rest of the standard TNSIL features. The fabric feels like wool, but could be a wool/poly blend.

Tagged: 46L
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26
BOC: 32.5"

Waist: 41" (was let out)
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 30" + 2.5" under the hem
No cuffs

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/wefs027.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/wefs023.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/wefs024.jpg/

Gitman Bros. yellow tattersall shirt. 100% cotton. MOP buttons. Made in USA. No condition issues.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 16"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/wefs007.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/wefs008.jpg/

J. M. Hollander short-sleeve madras shirt. Made in USA. Handloomed madras fabric from India. 100% cotton. No condition issues.

No tagged size, but a small or small medium
Chest: 42"

Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/wefs002.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and Price drops on remaining items!

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Some lovely Fall items!* The Langrock and shetland sweater were posted earlier; they appear here with price drops.
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Uber-trad. dark grey herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton.*
> 
> Now that Langrock's is long gone, items from this trad. Mecca are becoming increasingly hard to find, alas. Despite this, I've decided that since I just have Too Many Coats it's time to pass this one along to a new home.
> 
> This is a lovely, classic dark grey herringbone topcoat, with a concealed front button closure. It has a canvassed chest piece, and two front exterior pockets are lined in what appears to be cotton duck; unlike many older coats, the interiors of these pockets are immaculate. The right hand exterior pocket also has the traditional small change pocket built in. (Shown.) This coat is half-lined, and has a single hook vent. It does have two minor flaws; it's been stored hanging in my overcrowded closet for some time, and so is rather rumpled; this will be fixed easily by a dry-clean or a steam. It also has a very small weakness in the fabric under the left hand pocket, which I've shown. This would be an easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner tailor, though, since the fabric is very dark and so a very small repair could be easily concealed.
> 
> Given these minor flaws, though, I'm asking just *$40 boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation, or offer.
> 
> This is tagged a size *41R*, but please see the
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/5)
> Length: 40
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters001.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters006.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters007.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters008.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters009.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters010.jpg/
> 
> *Showing lining of pocket and interior change pocket:*
> 
> https://img185.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters011.jpg/
> 
> *Flaw:*
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters013.jpg/
> 
> *2) Beautiful canvassed Cricketeer jacket in Glen Plaid *
> 
> *ON HOLD*
> 
> This is an absolutely lovely jacket in excellent condition! The fabric has a lovely soft hand, and is a lovely glen plaid in various shades of charcoal and twilight grey. The jacket passes the pinch test for canvassing with ease, is half lined with a single venmt, and was Made in the USA. A beautiful Fall jacket!
> 
> *Asking just $45*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks001.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks002.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks003.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks004.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks005.jpg/
> 
> *3) British tweed by Polo University Club, Ralph Lauren*
> 
> This made from a lovely charcoal herringbone tweed with very subtle stripes of green and red, woven in the British Isles. This jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. One of the small cuff buttons has broken in two, but this would be an easy fix (you could just take the non-functioning cuffs down to three buttons, rather than four), or else you could just ignore it, for that casual GTH WASP look! Other than this, this jacket is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img444.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed004.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed007.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed008.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed009.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed010.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed013.jpg/
> 
> *4) Polo Ralph Lauren silk scarf with wool backing.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *5) Lovely Silk (?) scarf*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *6) Shetland sweater*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

*PLUS: *

A) All three ties in group (1) for $30 boxed and shipped in CONUS.
B) All three of the other ties for $18, shipped in CONUS
C) All SIX ties for $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> More from my closet clearing!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Lower offers always welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) NEW ADDITIONS!*
> 
> All ties are in excellent condition; each is NOW just $12 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks014.jpg/
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks016.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks017.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks019.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 1) Hand sewn Land's End regimental
> 2) Robert Talbott geometric
> 3) English Silk twill for defunct trad. shop Roots.
> 
> *2) PREVIOUSLY POSTED TIES, with price drops*
> 
> *A)*
> 
> All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.
> 
> *Main picture:*
> 
> https://img90.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties015.jpg/
> 
> *Additional pictures:*
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *$8*
> 3) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*$6*
> 
> *B)*
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/
> 
> 1) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *$8* *FREE to a USNA graduate!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Gentlemen and rogues,

As many desirable trad items I run across on my rambles, I almost never find things in my size. I have a fairly average foot, judging by the thirty odd pairs I've collected that fit, but I am smallish of body and only have one full suit, two blazers, and a khaki jacket. The only sack in the lot is a sky blue BB blazer, the rest are two-button darted. At least the suit is a three piece navy pinstripe Brooksgate that fits my narrowish silhouette quite well, but it's a bit lawyerly for any occasion I may have for it. I have about the same in trousers and khakis although the khakis are a bit full-cut for comfort. Shirts are the same, slim fits I've only found in a couple of vintage shirts that are a bit worn for a crisp, dressed look. 

Here's the short of it: 

Looking for

37 R suits and jackets
31/30 trousers and slim khakis
15/32 slim fit shirts

to wear with my shoes. Thanks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drops on these 3/2's.


ArtVandalay said:


> *
> 3/2 Hickey Freeman Plaid*
> Not sure what fabric this is, it's unmarked but I believe it's cotton.
> The inside of the breast pocket dates the jacket as April of 1975
> Three-button cuff
> Unflapped patch pockets
> Single vent
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday021.jpghttps://img840.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday023.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2025.jpghttps://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday022.jpg
> Unmarked size. Measurements:
> Shoulders: 19"
> Pit to Pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 22.5"
> BOC: 29.5"
> 
> *$48 > now $40* shipped
> 
> * 3/2 Arthur M Rosenberg Grey Herringbone Tweed *
> https://img840.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday025.jpghttps://img836.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday026.jpghttps://img203.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday027.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday028.jpg https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2032.jpg
> Unmarked size. Measurements:
> Shoulders: 19"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> BOC: 32"
> 
> *$50 > now $40 *Shipped
> 
> *3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers Herringbone *
> Three button cuff
> Single vent
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday017.jpghttps://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday020.jpghttps://img707.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2037.jpghttps://img42.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday019.jpghttps://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septlaborday018.jpg
> Marked a 45 Reg, but the measurements are:
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> BOC: 31"
> 
> *$55* > $45 shipped


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> Gitman Bros. yellow tattersall shirt. 100% cotton. MOP buttons. Made in USA. No condition issues.
> 
> Tagged: Medium
> Neck: 16"
> Chest: 48"
> Sleeves: 35"


Why, oh why, can't this be a 16.5" or 17" neck! The agony!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops on the 3/2 Cord Jacket and ties and belts.


ArtVandalay said:


> *Here's a new selection of 3/2 Jackets, Ties, and Surcingle Belts.*
> *Inquire about discounts on multiple items!*
> 
> *Christopher Ltd. Corduroy 3/2 Jacket*
> -Made by Christopher Ltd., a local Cincinnati tailor.
> -Two-button cuffs, single vent.
> -Undarted
> -Patch pockets!
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 23
> Back: 31.5
> https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cordfront.jpg https://img823.imageshack.us/i/cordback2.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cordinside.jpg/
> 
> *$38 > now $27 shipped *shipped
> *
> Ties:
> 
> **Repp
> **(Silk unless noted):*
> https://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=reppsfront1.jpg https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers
> 2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
> 3. Boston Traders
> 4. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 5. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 
> *$15** > now $10.50 Each*
> 
> *Emblematic and Patterned*
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=emblematicfront.jpg
> 6. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 7. Brooks Brothers Makers
> 8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic
> 9. Zegna (I know, I know)
> 
> *$14 > now $10 *each
> 
> *Wool, Plaid, etc.*
> -All Made in Scotland
> https://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=woolfronti.jpg https://img441.imageshack.us/i/woolback.jpg/
> 
> 10. Viyella (55wool/45cotton)
> 11. Lochmarl Wool
> 12. Fraser Wool
> 
> *$15* *> now $10* each
> *
> Belts*
> https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beltsclose1.jpghttps://img832.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beltsclose2s.jpg
> 
> 1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10 > now $7
> *2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) *(SOLD, thank you!)*
> 3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15* *> now $10*
> 4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15 > now $10*
> 5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15 > now $10*
> 
> ​


----------



## Mississippi Mud

For any of you who are considering serious closet purges, if you have any canvas suit bags you would like to jettison for cheap, I'm in need of a couple and can't locate any locally.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Anderson-Little tweed with elbow patches!*

*Anderson-Little tweed with elbow patches!*

*As always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

This is a beautiful tweed jacket in absolutely superb condition--the only possible flaw is that the cuff buttons have some minor, minor patina--but then, that in itself is desirable! 

This was made by the formerly venerable (and now back to being venerable, after some time in the wilderness!) American firm of Anderson-Little. It easily passes the pinch test for canvassing, is half lined with a single vent, and is a lovely steel-grey-blue colour that would fit with pretty much everything, except black trousers. But you won't be wearing black trousers, so that's not a problem at all! It also has lovely dark navy suede elbow patches that are the perfect complement to its colour, and, like the rest of this lovely jacket, exhibit no wear at all!

A lovely American classic, offered at just *$45 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/8

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/andersonlittle001.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/andersonlittle002.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/andersonlittle003.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/andersonlittle005.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/andersonlittle009.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Price drop to $30 CONUS



32rollandrock said:


> RL Polo unconstructed jacket, size large (see measurements below). This is an all-cotton garment, cleverly disguised as tweed, no stains, frays, signs of wear apparent. Three button, patch pockets. $40 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, offers gladly entertained.
> 
> Pits: 22
> BOC: 31.5
> Shldr: 19.5
> Sleeve: 26


----------



## 32rollandrock

Price drops.


32rollandrock said:


> HARRIS TWEED, PENDLETON, ORVIS, LL BEAN, BURBERRY, H. FREEMAN AND SONS
> 
> First up, a Harris Tweed 3/2 sack by Freeman and Sons of Philadelphia. Flawless. Thumbnails best capture the color and complexities of the weave. I'd estimate a 42R/S, but see measurements:
> 
> Pits: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length (BOC): 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $55 CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> A Pendleton wool car coat (I guess they call it). Immaculate, zero wear with perfect, unmarked leather buttons. Marked 42, measurements:
> 
> Pits: 23.25
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length (BOC): 34.25
> Sleeve: 25.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> A Harris Tweed 3/2 sack made for Roberts, a long-defunct Midwest store. A beautiful pattern. Measurements:
> Pits: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length (BOC): 30
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> Burberry silk sport coat. Two button, darted, single vent.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pits: 20.75
> Shoulder: 18.75
> Length (BOC): 31.75
> Sleeve: 23.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> Orvis khaki safari type jacket, almost identical to the one Tweedy Don had on offer recently that was quickly snatched. Oodles of pockets. This one appears NWOT. Tagged 40, PM for measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> LL Bean chamois shirt. Appears NWOT, with zero flaws. Size large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $18 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> Stetson hat. This one is REALLY old, with no size label. I'd guess around a 7--it's small. The fur is in perfect condition, the inner band is starting to show wear, but not much, and, obviously, not visible when worn. If there's interest, I'll measure.


----------



## brozek

A couple emblematics for sale. The maroon with polo players is just a Kuppenheimer, so it's nothing special. I'd take $6 shipped for it, or I'd throw it in for free if you want the other tie. The second is a really nice seasonal Chipp with turkeys (including a couple that are cooked and ready for the Thanksgiving table!). I'd take $20 shipped for the Chipp, and again, I'll throw in the other tie for free if you want. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

That H. Freeman and Sons Harris that 32 has up is gorgeous; judging by the label, this is one of the older, seriously heavyweight tweeds that are so hard to find now. This will give you at least two decades' worth of hard wear--a very, very well spent $55, in my book!


----------



## jfkemd

amazing pictures and ties brozek


----------



## closerlook

I saw a quirky Chipp tie at the local vintage store today. *claimed*.


----------



## Pentheos

Tweeds in 48L, where are you? I'd like to meet up with a few of you.


----------



## closerlook

*2 Brooks Shirts - one a classic*

I thrifted this plaid button down (button down collar) eons ago, but I've lost weight. I enjoyed wearing it a great deal. Its a classic. 100 percent cotton. 
The quality is indicated by the vintage of the tag.
The colors are navy, green, yellow and white.

asking paypal $26 Shipped.

This one is of a lesser variety. 346 line. But it has a great fabric and a _*great collar roll*_.

asking paypal $19 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Borsalino fedora has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Cardinals5

A small closet purge of shirts and a pair of Charleston Khakis

Charleston Khakis by Berle - almost identical to Bills Khakis Original Twills. 8+ oz cotton twill. Flat Front. Made in USA. Condition is very good - the only "condition issue" is that the pants were let out a little some time ago, but one can't tell from the outside of the pants. The color is identical to Bills "cement" color.

Waist: 36"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 30"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/jytfh002.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/jytfh003.jpg/

All of the following shirts have come out of my closet. I'm purging them for various reasons - mainly because the fit is off on all of them in one way or another. Of course there's a discount if you buy more than one shirt.

Gitman Bros. light blue 2x pinpoint button-down. Condition is very good to excellent - no condition issues. Made in USA

Chest: 48:
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/jytfh005.jpg/

LL Bean light blue uni-stripe ocbd (lighter blue than the standard BB blue uni-stripe). Condition is excellent - no issues.

Chest: 47"
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 32.5"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/jytfh007.jpg/

BB light mint green gingham bd (cloth is very thin - thinner than broadcloth). Condition is excellent - no issues.

Chest: 47"
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 32.25"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/jytfh009.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/jytfh010.jpg/

BB multi-colored mini-houndstooth sport shirt from the 1980s. Locker loop (unusual for a BB shirt) and button on the chest pocket. Summer weight. Excellent condition - no issues.

Chest: 46"
Check: 15.5"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jytfh012.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/jytfh013.jpg/

Sero pink pinpoint bd. Excellent condition - no issues.

Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/jytfh016.jpg/

Gitman Bros pale yellow patterned shirt with moderate spread collar. Excellent condition - no issues.

Neck: 16"
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jytfh018.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jytfh019.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

That sero shirt is tempting after all the talk about their collar roll. Hrm, I have lots of pink already, though. Nice shirt cull!


----------



## CMC

*O'Connell's bleeding madras sport coat, 40-42 long*










Reluctantly I've decided to let this go; I've just gotta have a narrow lapel, and this is standard size.

It's the jacket I wrote about here:

https://www.ivy-style.com/back-from-the-dead-oconnells-bleeding-madras-jacket.html

Deadstock, only worn half a dozen times. Sleeves shortened slightly by Paul Winston, and changed to two-button cuff. Vent shortened to 8.5 inches.

O'Connell's sells these for $295. I got a deal, so am open to offers.

No size tag. Chest 21, shoulders 18.5, sleeve 25, length 32.


----------



## brozek

The Chipp is sold, and if anyone would like the other for $5 (basically the cost of shipping), just send me a PM. Thanks!



brozek said:


> A couple emblematics for sale. The maroon with polo players is just a Kuppenheimer, so it's nothing special. I'd take $6 shipped for it, or I'd throw it in for free if you want the other tie. The second is a really nice seasonal Chipp with turkeys (including a couple that are cooked and ready for the Thanksgiving table!). I'd take $20 shipped for the Chipp, and again, I'll throw in the other tie for free if you want. Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

You offered the tie for free with purchase of the Chipp and they didn't want it? Interesting.


----------



## brozek

ArtVandalay said:


> You offered the tie for free with purchase of the Chipp and they didn't want it? Interesting.


 He wasn't sure he'd wear it, which I understand - it's pretty close to wearing the RL Polo logo in extreme duplicate.

I also have some Lands End trousers that I'd like to send to a new home. They're from the LE home office in Dodgeville, WI, so some of them are unhemmed and I'm not sure all of them became production models. One pair, in fact, has a handwritten tag that reads, "Shoot with rumpled appearance", so some of these may be from catalog photoshoots. All of them are new with tags though, and they're all Traditional Fit.

I kept a few pairs for myself, but I'd rather have the funds to buy myself a new rain shell than seven pairs in reserve! I'd take $15 shipped for each pair, or $25 for two. PM with interest (including the number from the list below so I can keep track) and I'll reply with my Paypal address. I'm planning to go to the post office on Tuesday, so I'll be able to ship them out very quickly. Thanks!

Pair #1 - 32x32 (hemmed), moleskin, double closure, oxford cloth pocket bags

Pair #2 - 32x(unhemmed), chinos, with right-hand watch pocket

Pair #3 - 34x(unhemmed), chinos, with right-hand watch pocket

Pair #4 - 32x(unhemmed), "Pacific Blue" fabric, oxford cloth pocket bags

Pair #5 - 32x(unhemmed), chinos, with right-hand watch pocket _**identical to Pair #2**_

Pair #6 - 34x(unhemmed), slightly darker blue and slightly lighter-weight fabric than pair #4

Pair #7 - 32x(unhemmed), lightweight cords, triple closure


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Update with pics below>>>>*

Just picked up some sweet Sebago Campsides, 12 M. These are essentially Bean blucher mocs, but much higher quality than what you get these days at least. These are made in the USA--Sebago ran this style from '81 to sometime in the early '90s. Only a couple of wearings on them at best, they look fantastic. Will post pics later. Asking about $45 shipped if you want to pm to reserve them pending pictures.


----------



## brozek

Pairs #1, #3, #4, #6 and #7 are sold, but the two pair pictured below are still available. They're identical, so maybe you could take both and rotate? Or have a backup pair? Or cuff one and leave one uncuffed? I'm full of ideas!



brozek said:


> He wasn't sure he'd wear it, which I understand - it's pretty close to wearing the RL Polo logo in extreme duplicate.
> 
> I also have some Lands End trousers that I'd like to send to a new home. They're from the LE home office in Dodgeville, WI, so some of them are unhemmed and I'm not sure all of them became production models. One pair, in fact, has a handwritten tag that reads, "Shoot with rumpled appearance", so some of these may be from catalog photoshoots. All of them are new with tags though, and they're all Traditional Fit.
> 
> I kept a few pairs for myself, but I'd rather have the funds to buy myself a new rain shell than seven pairs in reserve! I'd take $15 shipped for each pair, or $25 for two. PM with interest (including the number from the list below so I can keep track) and I'll reply with my Paypal address. I'm planning to go to the post office on Tuesday, so I'll be able to ship them out very quickly. Thanks!
> 
> Pair #2 - 32x(unhemmed), chinos, with right-hand watch pocket
> 
> Pair #5 - 32x(unhemmed), chinos, with right-hand watch pocket _**identical to Pair #2**_


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Some nice (mostly) trad ties...and things that remain.*

*I'm asking $5 shipping for all tie orders, regardless of number. Please use the code (A1, C3, etc.) when ordering or asking questions.*
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tiesa.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tiesa4.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tiesa5.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tiesa6.jpg/
^^^
*^^^This group is all repps and are $15.00 each except the Huntington and the Sign O' (small wear mark at tip) which are $10.*
L to R: A1-Ferrell Reed 3", A2-Huntington 3.75", A3-Brooks Brothers 3", A4-Robert Talbott 3", A5-Sign O' the Whale 3", A6-Ferrell Reed 3"

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tiesb.jpg/
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tiesb4.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tiesb5.jpg/
*^^^Ties in this group are $17.50 each.*
L to R: B1-J.Press 3.25", B2-Yale Coop Pierson College emblematic (polyester) 3.25", B3-Polo wool challis 3.5", B4-Robert Talbott 3", B5-Lucarelli 3.25"

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/tiesd.jpg/
https://img530.imageshack.us/i/tiesd4.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/tiesd5.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/tiesd6.jpg/
*^^^* *Ties in this group are $15 EXCEPT the two Vineyard Vines one of which is NWT, the other NWOT. They are $27.50 each.*
L to R: C1- Vineyard Vines 3.5", C2-Robert Talbott 3.25", C3-Hilditch & Keyes 3.75", C4-Larrimor's 3.5", C5-Selfridges 100% wool 3.5", C6-Vineyard Vines 3.5"

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/tiesc.jpg/
https://img340.imageshack.us/i/tiesc2.jpg/
*^^^* Ties in this group are $12.50 each.
L to R: D1-No Tag brown cotton 2", D2- No tag or fabric 2.25", D3-Laxen Woolen Mills 100% wool 3"

*Some things that are still available.*..

*Brian only took the top two shirts in the picture, the bottom shirt remains.*
These are three vintage Brooks Brothers madras 1/2 sleeve shirts. They are size 17 1/2, with no flaws or issues of any kind. Asking $22.50.

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/madsh1.jpg/
https://img839.imageshack.us/i/madsh4.jpg/

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* *>> $40* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/

*THESE ARE NOW ON EBAY STARTING AT $79.99* 
These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 *>>NOW $125.00* *>> $115.00**>>$105* *>> NOW $99.00* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/crownwin2.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Shoe cull, must declutter myself -

These are Charles Tyrwhitt suede boots UK 9 1/2 F. After taking them out of the closet, admiring them, and putting them away for three years I have bowed to the fact that they are too big for me. For reference, I take a 9D in most shoes. These are okay in the width dept. but too darn long.

Outer measurements: 12 1/2 x 4 7 /16 inches
Approx. inner length 12 inches

They've been worn maybe half a dozen times. Bags included.

$85 shipped CONUS. Drop me a PM.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Sebago Campsides, 12 M*

These are in beautiful shape with only a few wearings, and they're a genuine vintage item, fwiw. Made in USA and very good quality compared to current offerings from other manufacturers.

Outsole: 12.25" x 4.25"
Insole: 12"

Asking $45 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ I have this exact shoe and it's got the Bean version beat hands down (and a great price from GG)


----------



## hookem12387

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Sebago Campsides, 12 M*
> 
> These are in beautiful shape with only a few wearings, and they're a genuine vintage item, fwiw. Made in USA and very good quality compared to current offerings from other manufacturers.
> 
> Asking $45 shipped.


If only they were a bit smaller. I'm a 12 in athletic shoes, and nothing else . Great looking shoes!!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ I have this exact shoe and it's got the Bean version beat hands down (and a great price from GG)


 How does the size run on these? Love the shoes but I'm a 13D...


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> If only they were a bit smaller. I'm a 12 in athletic shoes, and nothing else . Great looking shoes!!


For those who might be interested, the old Sebagos like above run a bit small. I've had two pair and both were 1/2 larger than my normal size in bluchers/bals and a full size larger than my loafer size. I normally wear an 8.5 in bluchers and there's a bit of toe room - my Campsides are a 9M and my toes are close to the end of the shoe. In other words, those from GG should run something closer to an 11 or 11.5. Maybe GG can provide us with a sole measurement or insole measurement with a flexible tape measure.

Edit: There you go, AV, the answer is that they run noticebly small.


----------



## Pentheos

I picked up a dozen Brooks Brothers madras pocket squares today...all for sale...I'm thinking $12 conus, discount on multiple squares...pics tomorrow...stay tuned.


----------



## closerlook

Plaid BB has been sold.


----------



## closerlook

Here is an excellent BROOKS BROTHERS button down. It, of course, has a great collar roll. In excellent condition. Check out the fine glenn plaid patter with over-pane. 
16 1/2 X 34/35

Truely a sharp quality shirt.
Paypal $20

This one also has a great fabric and a _*great collar roll*_.

asking paypal $19 shipped.
14 1/2 X 32/33


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Sebago Campsides post has been updated with measurements. ^^


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm always looking for older BB OCBDs and other button down collar shirts, from back when they made their button down collars longer.
15.5x34, slim fit preferred.


----------



## Pentheos

*BB madras pocket squares*

Brooks Brothers madras pocket squares. All new in packages. 13" x 13". Embroidered. Machine sewn.

Pricing:

1 square = $12 CONUS
2 squares = $22 CONUS ($11/sq.)
3 squares = $33 CONUS ($11/sq.)
4 squares = $40 CONUS ($10/sq.)
5 squares = $50 CONUS ($10/sq.)
6 sqaures = $54 CONUS ($9/sq.)

I will ship as early as Tuesday. International will be more.

PM with interest / to reserve.

#1 yellow / blue / white. One available:









#2 blue / light blue / white. One available:









#3 red / brown / yellow. One available:









#4 pink / purple / yellow. Two available:









#5 green / yellow / white. Three available:









#6 blue / white / pink / yellow. Three available:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on ties!*

*ADDITIONAL PRICE DROPS ON MULTIPLE BUYS!*

*These tradly ties will be $4 each, shipped in CONUS, with option F:*

A) All *three* ties in group (1) for *$29* boxed and shipped in CONUS.

B) All three of the other ties for *$16*, shipped in CONUS

*Please PM with interest!*

*Lower offers always welcome!*

*1) A Tradly Trio*

All ties are in excellent condition; each is just $12 shipped in CONUS.

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks014.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks016.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks017.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/cricketandsilks019.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Hand sewn Land's End regimental
2) Robert Talbott geometric
3) English Silk twill for defunct trad. shop Roots.

*2) PREVIOUSLY POSTED TIES, with price drops*

*A) *

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/culledties012.jpg/

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/culledties015.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/culledties016.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/culledties018.jpg/

*From left to right, in group picture:*

2) Paul Stuart paisley. Hand made, silk. The keeper is off on one side, and there's some loose stitching on the underside of the blade, hence just *$7 *
3) Standing hawk emblematic. 80/20 poly/silk. Excellent condition. *Claimed*

*B)*

All of the following are silk,and all are in Excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.

*Main picture:*

https://img90.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties015.jpg/

*Additional pictures:*

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties024.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties025.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties026.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties027.jpg/

*From left to right:*

2) Brooks Brothers Makers; spot on keeper (shown), otherwise Excellent. *$7*
3) Epstein's; no maker, aftermarket keeper, label off on one side. Good condition.*$5*

*C)*

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties032.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties031.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tradlyties033.jpg/

1) Wm. Chelsea of New York, emblematic (USNA) all silk, Excellent condition. *Claimed/COLOR]*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Navy Surcingle Belt has been claimed, thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Langrock coat and Polo Britsh tweed!*

PRICE DROPS! 

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Uber-trad. dark grey herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton.*

Now that Langrock's is long gone, items from this trad. Mecca are becoming increasingly hard to find, alas. Despite this, I've decided that since I just have Too Many Coats it's time to pass this one along to a new home.

This is a lovely, classic dark grey herringbone topcoat, with a concealed front button closure. It has a canvassed chest piece, and two front exterior pockets are lined in what appears to be cotton duck; unlike many older coats, the interiors of these pockets are immaculate. The right hand exterior pocket also has the traditional small change pocket built in. (Shown.) This coat is half-lined, and has a single hook vent. It does have two minor flaws; it's been stored hanging in my overcrowded closet for some time, and so is rather rumpled; this will be fixed easily by a dry-clean or a steam. It also has a very small weakness in the fabric under the left hand pocket, which I've shown. This would be an easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner tailor, though, since the fabric is very dark and so a very small repair could be easily concealed.

Given these minor flaws, though, I'm asking just *now $39 OR LOWER OFFER boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.

This is tagged a size *41R*, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/5)
Length: 40
Shoulder: 19 1/4

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters001.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters006.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters007.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters008.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters009.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters010.jpg/

*Showing lining of pocket and interior change pocket:*

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters011.jpg/

*Flaw:*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters013.jpg/

*2) British tweed by Polo University Club, Ralph Lauren*

This made from a lovely charcoal herringbone tweed with very subtle stripes of green and red, woven in the British Isles. This jacket is fully lined and has a single vent. One of the small cuff buttons has broken in two, but this would be an easy fix (you could just take the non-functioning cuffs down to three buttons, rather than four), or else you could just ignore it, for that casual GTH WASP look! Other than this, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 OR LOWER OFFER*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed004.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed007.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed008.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed009.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed010.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/pepperbritishtweed013.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

More drops on these jackets...

* 3/2 Hickey Freeman Plaid*
Not sure what fabric this is, it's unmarked but I believe it's cotton.
The inside of the breast pocket dates the jacket as April of 1975
Three-button cuff
Unflapped patch pockets
Single vent

https://img714.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2020.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2022.jpghttps://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2024.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2025.jpg
Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 22.5"
BOC: 29.5"

$48 > $40 > *34.50 shipped*

* 3/2 Arthur M Rosenberg Grey Herringbone Tweed Sack*
https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2026.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2029.jpghttps://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2030.jpghttps://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2031.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2032.jpg
Unpadded shoulders

Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 25.5"
BOC: 32"

$50 >$40 > *$34.50 **Shipped*

*3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers Herringbone *
Three button cuff
Single vent

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2033.jpghttps://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2034.jpghttps://img707.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2037.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2035.jpghttps://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2036.jpg
Marked a 45 Reg, but the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 31"

$55 > $45 > *$38 shipped

*


----------



## ArtVandalay

The 3/2 Corduroy is now* $25 *shipped. Last drop before ebay. 
Any remaining belt or tie is *$9*, *2/$16*, inquire on more than two. The Navy and Gant Surcingles are claimed.

*Christopher Ltd. Corduroy 3/2 Jacket*
-Made by Christopher Ltd., a local Cincinnati tailor.
-Two-button cuffs, single vent.
-Undarted
-Patch pockets!

Measurements: 
P2P: 23 
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 23
Back: 31.5
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/cordfront.jpg/https://img823.imageshack.us/i/cordback2.jpg/https://img203.imageshack.us/i/cordinside.jpg/

*$38 *shipped
*
Ties:

**Repp 
**(Silk unless noted):*
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/

1. Brooks Brothers 
2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
3. Boston Traders
4. Brooks Brothers Makers
5. Brooks Brothers Makers

*$15* Each

*Emblematic and Patterned*
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
6. Brooks Brothers Makers
7. Brooks Brothers Makers
8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic
9. Zegna (I know, I know)

*$14 *each

*Wool, Plaid, etc.*
-All Made in Scotland
https://img251.imageshack.us/i/woolfront.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/woolback.jpg/

10. Viyella (55wool/45cotton)
11. Lochmarl Wool 
12. Fraser Wool

*$15* each
*Belts*
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/

1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10
*2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) *(SOLD, thank you!)*
3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15*

​


----------



## andcounting

Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?) 3/2 wool khaki sack suit. Dartless with flat front unhemmed pants. Half lined. No Tag. I have two (2) of these suits. 
Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 32"
Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed 
*$45 conus* (*75 for both*)

















Will it ever stop?

JAB 3/2 camel hair sack jacket. Braided leather buttons.
Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 31.5"
*$35 shipped*


----------



## SeaGriffin

"Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed" I suppose 17.5 is the inseam, but what is the waist size? 

Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

SeaGriffin said:


> "Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed" I suppose 17.5 is the inseam, but what is the waist size?
> 
> Thanks.


andcounting means that the waist is 17.5 across x 2 = 35" waist and the inseam, which is unhemmed, is 36"


----------



## jhcam8

SeaGriffin said:


> "Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed" I suppose 17.5 is the inseam, but what is the waist size?
> 
> Thanks.


Probably a 35 waist and a 36 inseam. Measurements are normally given when the garment is laid flat.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Anderson-Little jacket has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## AlanC

andcounting said:


> Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?) ...


Trad shop in Mountain Brook (Birmingham), AL. There's also one in Tuscaloosa. They carry some nice stuff, have carried Norman Hilton. That's a great buy on those suits for some 39/40L out there.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Ah, 
Thanks for the clarification regarding the measurement.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*TAKE $3 OFF ANY TIE*

*Some nice (mostly) trad ties...and things that remain.*

*I'm asking $5 shipping for all tie orders, regardless of number. Please use the code (A1, C3, etc.) when ordering or asking questions.*
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tiesa.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tiesa4.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tiesa5.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tiesa6.jpg/
^^^
*^^^This group is all repps and are $15.00 each except the Huntington and the Sign O' (small wear mark at tip) which are $10.*
L to R: A1-Ferrell Reed 3", A2-Huntington 3.75", A3-Brooks Brothers 3", A4-Robert Talbott 3", A5-Sign O' the Whale 3", A6-Ferrell Reed 3"

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tiesb.jpg/
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tiesb4.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tiesb5.jpg/
*^^^Ties in this group are $17.50 each.*
L to R: B1-J.Press 3.25", B2-Yale Coop Pierson College emblematic (polyester) 3.25", B3-Polo wool challis 3.5", B4-Robert Talbott 3", B5-Lucarelli 3.25"

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/tiesd.jpg/
https://img530.imageshack.us/i/tiesd4.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/tiesd5.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/tiesd6.jpg/
*^^^* *Ties in this group are $15 EXCEPT the two Vineyard Vines one of which is NWT, the other NWOT. They are $27.50 each.*
L to R: C1- Vineyard Vines 3.5", C2-Robert Talbott 3.25", C3-Hilditch & Keyes 3.75", C4-Larrimor's 3.5", C5-Selfridges 100% wool 3.5", C6-Vineyard Vines 3.5"

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/tiesc.jpg/
https://img340.imageshack.us/i/tiesc2.jpg/
*^^^* Ties in this group are $12.50 each.
L to R: D1-No Tag brown cotton 2", D2- No tag or fabric 2.25", D3-Laxen Woolen Mills 100% wool 3"

*Some things that are still available.*..

*Brian only took the top two shirts in the picture, the bottom shirt remains.*
These are three vintage Brooks Brothers madras 1/2 sleeve shirts. They are size 17 1/2, with no flaws or issues of any kind. Asking $22.50.

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/madsh1.jpg/
https://img839.imageshack.us/i/madsh4.jpg/

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* *>> $40* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/

*THESE ARE NOW ON EBAY STARTING AT $79.99* 
These are NOS Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings. If you're not familiar with them Crown Windsor was the Bostonian line that competed with Florsheim Imperials. They use excellent leather, Goodyear welting, double leather soles, leather insoles and full leather linings. They are on, in my opinion, a somewhat sleeker last than what you find in Imperials and the Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwings. These are size 9 B/D and I'm asking $137.50 *>>NOW $125.00* *>> $115.00**>>$105* *>> NOW $99.00* shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL CROWN WINDSOR PICS HERE:* https://yfrog.com/n9crownwin3jx
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/crownwin2.jpg/


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Hello,
I have a Polo Ralph Lauren two button jacket for sale. Single vent, awesome weight. 42R. $25.00.
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img8327p.jpg/


----------



## brozek

Any interest in a red wool Stormy Kromer Original? It's size 7 3/4, which Stormy Kromer lists as "Adult XX-Large". It's a fantastic classic Fall/Winter cap, but I need a 7 3/8" (and if anyone has one in red or charcoal they're willing to sell, let me know!). They're $30 plus shipping online - I'd take $17 shipped for this one. Thanks!

The color on these photos turned out poorly, so I added a couple pictures I found online -


----------



## mjc

^^^ Nifty hat, wrong size. You learn the darndest things on AAAC...


----------



## swb120

*Madras patchwork 3/2 sack JosABank sportcoat, made in US, 39-40R/L; Lacoste shirt sz 6*

Summer isn't over! Two Trad greats:

1) *Madras/patchwork 3/2 sack sportcoat, made in USA by JosABank *(when they made quality items). No size tag, but approx. 39R-40R (but rely on measurements). In beautiful condition. Fully lined. I wish this one fit me!

Asking *$65 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 20.5-21"
Waist: 19-19.5"
Sleeve: 25.75" (addt .5 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.75"
Length: 31.5"

Photos:

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/img5588a.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img5589.jpg/

2) *Lacoste light green polo shirt, sz 6*. Made in Peru.
Measures: Chest - 22.5"; Length: 25"

Asking *$25 shipped*.

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5593d.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

Brooks Brothers madras pocket squares. All new in packages. 13" x 13". Embroidered. Machine sewn.

PRICE DROPS:

1 square = $12 CONUS >  $10 CONUS
2 squares = $22 CONUS > $18 CONUS
3 squares = $33 CONUS > $27 CONUS
4 squares = $40 CONUS > $32 CONUS
 
#1 yellow / blue / white. SOLD!

#2 blue / light blue / white. SOLD!

#3 red / brown / yellow. One available:









#4 pink / purple / yellow. One available:









#5 green / yellow / white. Two available:









#6 blue / white / pink / yellow. Two available:


----------



## AlanC

^These squares are pretty cool. I grabbed one at the BB outlet a few weeks ago. Buy one now and think how pleased you'll be when you're unpacking your spring clothes next year.

*Now $35!*



AlanC said:


> *RRL khakis*
> Tagged size: 30 x 32
> Made in USA
> Condition: overall solid shape, wear consistent with normal use
> 
> Waist: 15.25"
> Inseam: 31.25" (these have been laundered so shouldn't shrink anymore)
> Leg opening: 8"
> 
> Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img2309.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Fall/winter suits: Oxxford, Burberry, Southwick, Brooks Bros, sz 39, 40, 41, 43, 44 S/R/L*

Absolutely beautiful 3-season flannels for sale.

1) *Oxxford navy 2-button pinstripe flannel, sz 44L*. Center vent, 1/4 lined. Tagged 44T "Lake Forest" model. Flat front pants, no cuffs. Beautiful condition. Handiwork throughout, as you would expect from Oxxford. Made in US. [note - lapels are normal width; they appear on the wide side in the photos, because the suit jacket is too big for the mannequin]

Asking *$95 shipped *(+4 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 43-43.5
Sleeve: 26 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 32.5

Waist: 38 (3 to let out)
Inseam: 32 (1 to let out and keep cuffs; 4.5 if lose cuffs)
Outseam: 44.25
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img5627w.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5629h.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img5631j.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img5632z.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/img5633i.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img5634ho.jpg/

2) *Oxxford medium gray 2-button pinstripe flannel, sz 43L*. Center vent, 1/4 lined. Tagged 43T "Lake Forest" model. Flat front pants, no cuffs. Handiwork throughout, as you would expect from Oxxford. Made in US. Beautiful condition, save a few little issues - the stitching on the edge of the breast pocket needs to be reattached. Also, the hook and fastener may need to be reenforced; Finally, one sleeve button is missing. [note - lapels are normal width; they appear on the wide side in the photos, because the suit jacket is too big for the mannequin]

Asking *$95 shipped *(+4 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 26 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.75
Length (BOC): 33

Waist: 38 (3-3.5 to let out)
Inseam: 31.5 (1 to let out and keep cuffs; 4.5 if lose cuffs)
Outseam: 44
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/img5637y.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img5640d.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img5641jc.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img5642k.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img5645y.jpg/ https://img443.imageshack.us/i/img5646a.jpg/

3) *Burberry 2 button navy pinstripe flannel, sz 41R/S*. Made in England. Fully lined, double vent. Flat front pants, no cuffs. Gorgeous flannel suit - when Burberry suits were truly outstanding. Only flaw - very small snag/hole in inside of lapel (not visible when worn; easy repair, if even needed).

Asking *$55 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 22.5 (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17.75-18
Length (BOC): 30.5

Waist: 33.5 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 36.75
Inseam: 26.5 (2.5 to let out, i.e. possible 29 inseam)

Photos:

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img5598p.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/img5606z.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img5600.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/img5601x.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img5604b.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/img5602n.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img5608.jpg/

4) *Southwick navy 3/2 sack flannel, sz 40R/L*. 3/2 sack, center vent, 1/4 lined. Made in USA. More waist suppression than usu. seen in BB sacks. Flat front pants, no cuffs. Beautiful Trad suit. [again, lapels look wider than they really are]

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 25.75 (1.5-1.75 to let out)
Shoulders: 18
Length (BOC): 31.5

Waist: 35 (2.5-3 to let out)
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 32 (2.75 to let out)

Photos:

https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img5613.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/img5614sx.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5615p.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5616w.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5620p.jpg/

5) *Brooks Brothers "346" navy flannel, sz 39S*. 2-button, center vent, 1/4 lined. Flat front pants, no cuffs. Tagged 39S. Made in USA. Beautiful flannel suit.

Asking *$55 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 40-41
Waist: 37
Sleeve: 22.75 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 16.75-17
Length: 29

Waist: 32 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39.5
Inseam: 29 (2.5 to let out)

Photos:

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img5697a.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/img5699j.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img5700gu.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img5701f.jpg/


----------



## a pine tree

swb120 said:


> Summer isn't over! Two Trad greats:
> 
> 1) *Madras/patchwork 3/2 sack sportcoat, made in USA by JosABank *(when they made quality items). No size tag, but approx. 39R-40R (but rely on measurements). In beautiful condition. Fully lined. I wish this one fit me!


Oh, I wish I had the guts to wear this! It fits, too...


----------



## swb120

*Burberry DB trenchcoat with wool liners - 38R-40R*

Up for sale is a lovely *Burberry double-breasted trenchcoat, tagged size 38R* (but check measurements). Traditional trench coat tan color. This is the classic trench, in good condition with slight wear. Raglan sleeves, epaulettes, gun flap, slash-through pockets, D-rings, horn buttons, buttoned-back vent, buckle-fastening throat flap (under back collar), heavy twill cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape. Button-in wool lining and collar.

Asking *$85 shipped *(+4 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 40
Waist: 43
Sleeve (approx.): 25 + 9-10 (from center of chest)
Shoulders (approx.): 18.5-19
Length: 44

Photos:

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img5653.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img5654d.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img5655e.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img5658h.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img5659r.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img5660i.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img5661ua.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img5662y.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img5661f.jpg/ https://img409.imageshack.us/i/img5663p.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img5666v.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img5667i.jpg/ https://img237.imageshack.us/i/img5669f.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5670.jpg/

Trench has a few issues: there are a few small/light spots on different places on the trench, which would hopefully come out (but aren't very noticeable). Also, two buttons are missing - one on the back placket/vent, and one for the throat strap (but extra buttons abound on this coat). Finally, the leather of the straps shows wear. Here are my attempts at photos of the spots:
https://img409.imageshack.us/i/img5664m.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/img5656u.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img5657.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img5658h.jpg/


----------



## swb120

a pine tree said:


> Oh, I wish I had the guts to wear this! It fits, too...


Not saying this as the seller, but as a fellow Trad, you absolutely should...it's awesome. I only wish it were in my size.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's all my remaining "stock" with price drops

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane - TRADED

Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, 2 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good, worn, but no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, about a 40/42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 29.75
Sleeves: 23.75 + 2

Price: $24.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh019.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh020.jpg/

Manstyle (!) blue herringbone with subtle stripe. 3/2 sack, lapped seams, 2 buttons on cuff, ½ lined, fully canvassed, hook vent. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 43
Shoulders:18.5
Sleeves: 25
BOC length: 30.75

Price: $27.00; Sold, pending payment (supposedly sold, but I haven't heard back from the buyer for quite a while)

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh014.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh017.jpg/

Corbin 2B (darts are subtle) corduroy jacket. The color is golden wheat. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, single vent. I wore this for one season, but then found a 3/2 Orvis cord jacket in the same color so this one has to go. Condition is excellent used condition, no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40/42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41.5
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC length: 30.5

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh022.jpg/ 

Mountain Khakis Teton Twills. These are great casual khakis for working in the yard, etc., and are built to last (reinforced seams, gusseted crotch, thick cloth, etc.) I wore these for a while and they only show minimal wear, EXCEPT there is a small wear spot on the left knee (pictured) and some very minor wear on the back of the hems (pictured). Quite possibly no one will want these because of the wear spot, but I thought someone might want them cheaply before I donate them.

Tagged: 32x32
Waist: 32"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 31 1/2"
NO Cuffs (cuffs are impossible on Teton Twills because of the reinforced, double layer of fabric on the back of the hems.)

Price: $12.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/yr005.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/yr007.jpg/

This is an H. Freeman and Son 3/2 brown glen plaid with light blue overcheck suit in a 4-season weight (I love the colors of this suit). The suit is fully canvassed, has a single vent, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and all the rest of the standard TNSIL features. The fabric feels like wool, but could be a wool/poly blend.

Tagged: 46L
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26
BOC: 32.5"

Waist: 41" (was let out)
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 30" + 2.5" under the hem
No cuffs

Price: $43.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/wefs027.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/wefs023.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/wefs024.jpg/

Charleston Khakis by Berle - almost identical to Bills Khakis Original Twills. 8+ oz cotton twill. Flat Front. Made in USA. Condition is very good - the only "condition issue" is that the pants were let out a little some time ago, but one can't tell from the outside of the pants. The color is identical to Bills "cement" color.

Waist: 36"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 30"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/jytfh002.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/jytfh003.jpg/

Gitman Bros. light blue 2x pinpoint button-down. Condition is very good to excellent - no condition issues. Made in USA

Chest: 48:
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $15.00; SOLD, pending payment

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/jytfh005.jpg/

LL Bean light blue uni-stripe ocbd (lighter blue than the standard BB blue uni-stripe). Condition is excellent - no issues.

Chest: 47"
Neck: 16
Sleeves: 32.5"

Price: $13.00; Sold, pending payment

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/jytfh007.jpg/

BB light mint green gingham bd (cloth is very thin - thinner than broadcloth). Condition is excellent - no issues.

Chest: 47"
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 32.25"

Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/jytfh009.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/jytfh010.jpg/

BB multi-colored mini-houndstooth sport shirt from the 1980s. Locker loop (unusual for a BB shirt) and button on the chest pocket. Summer weight. Excellent condition - no issues.

Chest: 46"
Check: 15.5"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jytfh012.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/jytfh013.jpg/

Sero pink pinpoint bd. Excellent condition - no issues.

Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $18.00; Sold, pending payment

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/jytfh016.jpg/

Gitman Bros pale yellow patterned shirt with moderate spread collar. Excellent condition - no issues.

Neck: 16"
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jytfh018.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jytfh019.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

swb120 said:


> Not saying this as the seller, but as a fellow Trad, you absolutely should...it's awesome. I only wish it were in my size.


Yes, you should...and you could buy and stick one of the pocket squares I'm selling to put the rig right over the top.


----------



## swb120

*Amazing US Navy vintage trenchcoat and peacoat, sz 39R-40R*

Up for sale are two great coats for fall/winter:

1) *US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking *$75 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/

2) *Black men's peacoat, sz 39R-40R*. No markings or size tags. Rely on measurements. Needs to be dry cleaned, but in very good condition.

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 41
Sleeves: 24.75 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 31.5

Photos:

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/img5705.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img5706s.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img5707i.jpg/


----------



## SeaGriffin

Sent you a PM.


----------



## a pine tree

Pentheos said:


> Yes, you should...and you could buy and stick one of the pocket squares I'm selling to put the rig right over the top.


Don't think I haven't been eyeing #3 and #4 on your post.


----------



## Georgia

Quite a bit for sale...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested...

1. *Johnston & Murphy Ski Moc Loafers.* These: (Zappos link). Burgundy brushed veal color. Excellent condition. Size 9.5 D. 
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img192.imageshack.us/i/031oka.jpg/https://img541.imageshack.us/i/032vb.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/033qo.jpg/

2. *New Stuart McGuire Pebbled Longwings.* Brand new. New waxed laces. The size isn't listed, but I'd put them at a size 8D or a size 7.5D. These are on par with my old Florsheim longwings. The internal measurements are 10.25" length, and 3.75" width. 
*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/026jt.jpg/https://img838.imageshack.us/i/027mb.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/028mb.jpg/https://img442.imageshack.us/i/029je.jpg/

3. *Alden 926 Black Wingtips.* Very good condition. The soles and heels are in excellent shape with tons of life left. Size 9.5 A|C.
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img204.imageshack.us/i/035itn.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/036bv.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/037qb.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/038aq.jpg/

4. *Johnston & Murphy English Made Wingtips.* 'Made in Northhampton, England'. Cordovan color. These are in excellent condition with little wear. They are a size 9.5D.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/040qm.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/041ou.jpg/https://img245.imageshack.us/i/042bl.jpg/https://img195.imageshack.us/i/043pu.jpg/https://img810.imageshack.us/i/044ay.jpg/

5. *French Shriner Shell Cordovan Wingtips.* These are in excellent condition. I'd rank the shell cordovan an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles/heels a 9.5 out of 10. These would look amazing with a professional shine. They are a size 9 Narrow.
*Asking $70 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img844.imageshack.us/i/046xm.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/047eb.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/048qdj.jpg/https://img809.imageshack.us/i/049x.jpg/

6. *Florshiem Black Longwings.* These are the 'slim' version of the gunboats. Excellent condition - I'd rate the leather and the soles/heels a 9 out of 10. Ready for a recurring spot in your shoe rotation. Size 11 E.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/051ny.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/052bx.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/053bz.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/055wz.jpg/

7. *Brooks Brothers '346' Fun Shirt.* New without tags. Non-iron. Size L.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img651.imageshack.us/i/071aye.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/072ce.jpg/

8.* Vineyard Vines Flat Front Shorts.* Perfect condition. Size 32 (8" inseam).
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img72.imageshack.us/i/062ls.jpg/https://img844.imageshack.us/i/063wh.jpg/

9. *Emblematic Belts.* Both are in almost mint condition - both show very little wear. 
*Asking $15 each or both for $25 shipped CONUS*
a. South Carolina
b. Tuna

Details:
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/057uj.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/058jw.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/060t.jpg/

10. *Perlis Green Polo shirt.* Size Large (46" chest). Excellent condition.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img820.imageshack.us/i/065bt.jpg/

11. *Gant (Salty Dog) Indian Madras Shirt. * Excellent condition. Listed as a size Large, the measurements are: 16.5" neck, 35" sleeves, 48" chest.
*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img810.imageshack.us/i/068c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/069u.jpg/

Please PM if interested...


----------



## closerlook

*PAUL STUART TIE*

A GREAT PAUL STUART TIE
Burgundyish-Red, Navy, and light Grey.

Very Good Condition

Paypal $16 ( add $3 past Chicago ) shipped Conus


----------



## Cardinals5

I picked up a nice group of ties today (holding most back until I do a tie dump), but got a kick out of this emblematic and thought someone might want it to improve their luck.

Old school JAB leprechaun emblematic. Presumably 100% silk, but no tag.The only flaw is the tiniest mark show in the second picture.

Width at widest point: 3 1/4"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS (I won't drop the price on this one since I've half a mind to keep it)


----------



## The Rambler

One those leprechauns, all famously lacking in self-discipline, obviously burned a little hole with his pipe-embers. You should charge extra for that.


----------



## AlanC

*Ben Silver* french cuff shirt
Tagged size: 15.5-33
Made in Italy

Retail price ~$175

Your price: $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

This is a great shirt that I sorely wish fit me.

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img2339h.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden shell cordovan saddle shoes in burgundy (#8). Barrie last. As most know the Barrie last runs 1/2 size longer. In other words, it's made for someone who usually wears an 12.5D/B

The condition on these would be considered "good" as the very first evidence of softness can be detected in the leather soles. The heel caps have been replaced at least once already and probably need replacing in the near future (costs about $5-10 at most cobblers). The shell itself is in very good condition - just needs more brushing and polishing. I don't find any cracks, loose stitching, or holes in the uppers or sock liner.

Size: 12D/B
Outsole length: 13"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 12 1/4"

Price: $60; Sold, pending payment

https://img401.imageshack.us/i/yuio015.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/yuio005.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/yuio006.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/yuio008.jpg/https://img85.imageshack.us/i/yuio010.jpg/


----------



## swb120

I wish those saddles were in my size! What is the width of the Lepr. tie?


----------



## Cardinals5

swb120 said:


> I wish those saddles were in my size! What is the width of the Lepr. tie?


Opps, forgot to add the width: it's 3 1/4"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Sebago Campsides 12 M* on the previous page are sold, thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

The 3/2 Corduroy Jacket has been sold, thank you!


----------



## CMDC

A bunch of stuff to add to the marketplace. Two of these suits are from a while back but I thought I'd repost them as we may have some new shoppers here. All 3 of the suits, plus the tweed, are in excellent condition, issues that I can spot.

H Freeman Brown Glenplaid 3/2 sack suit. $65 conus

Chest: 22
Shoulder 18
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2
Trousers: 38 W 29 Inseam. Flat front, cuffed



























Huntington 3/2 sack tweed blazer. Hook vent. $35 conus

Tagged 40L

Chest: 22.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 25.5




























Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Navy herringbone suit. Fully canvassed. Working button holes on cuffs.

$60 conus

Chest 22.5
Shoulder 19
Length 30.5 BOC
Sleeve 24.5
Trousers 34 waist 30 inseam +3 Flat front, no cuff




























Paul Stuart 2B darted Grey flannel suit. Heavy duty flannel. Tagged 40 Tall

$65 conus

Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 25
Trousers 34 waist 32 inseam. Flat front, cuffed



















Allen Edmonds McNeil. 10D Brown pebble grain calf. $40




























Dexter longwings. Brown pebble grain. Made in USA. 11D

$30 conus


----------



## a pine tree

CMDC said:


> A bunch of stuff to add to the marketplace. Two of these suits are from a while back but I thought I'd repost them as we may have some new shoppers here. All 3 of the suits, plus the tweed, are in excellent condition, issues that I can spot.
> 
> Allen Edmonds McNeil. 10D Brown pebble grain calf. $40


These are *mine*. PM'd ya


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a real beauty just in time for fall. It's a Norman Hilton flyweight tweed 3/2 sack in near perfect condition. It's the standard great Hilton quality - fully canvassed, 1/2 lined, natural shoulders, four buttons on the sleeve (with the signature Hilton button sewing technique [pictured]). I've inspected the jacket closely and do believe it's a very fine, featherweight tweed, but there's still a chance that it could be silk in a tweed weave. Hard to believe, but it's really that soft and light. The color in the main picture is very close to accurate.

Condition: The jacket is in excellent condition save for the stitching around the vent lining, which has come undone. This is a very simple fix for your tailor (I usually just do it myself) and should only cost a couple of dollars if they charge you at all.

Tagged: 43L, but please check measurements.
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 26"
Bottom of collar to hem: 32"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/yuio022.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/yuio024.jpg/https://img251.imageshack.us/i/yuio028.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/yuio026.jpg/

*I've also listed a pair of Ferragamo brown suede bit loafers with lug soles, 10D, in the Sales Forum* (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...afers-with-lug-sole-10D&p=1143047#post1143047)


----------



## Georgia

Updated inventory and lowered prices:

Quite a bit for sale...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested...

1. *Johnston & Murphy Ski Moc Loafers.* These: (Zappos link). Burgundy brushed veal color. Excellent condition. Size 9.5 D. 
*Asking $40 => $35 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img192.imageshack.us/i/031oka.jpg/https://img541.imageshack.us/i/032vb.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/033qo.jpg/

2. *New Stuart McGuire Pebbled Longwings.* Brand new. New waxed laces. The size isn't listed, but I'd put them at a size 8D or a size 7.5D. These are on par with my old Florsheim longwings. The internal measurements are 10.25" length, and 3.75" width. 
*Asking $60 => $55 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/026jt.jpg/https://img838.imageshack.us/i/027mb.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/028mb.jpg/https://img442.imageshack.us/i/029je.jpg/

3. *Alden 926 Black Wingtips.* Very good condition. The soles and heels are in excellent shape with tons of life left. Size 9.5 A|C.
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img204.imageshack.us/i/035itn.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/036bv.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/037qb.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/038aq.jpg/

4. *Johnston & Murphy English Made Wingtips.* 'Made in Northhampton, England'. Cordovan color. These are in excellent condition with little wear. They are a size 9.5D.
*Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/040qm.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/041ou.jpg/https://img245.imageshack.us/i/042bl.jpg/https://img195.imageshack.us/i/043pu.jpg/https://img810.imageshack.us/i/044ay.jpg/

5. *French Shriner Shell Cordovan Wingtips.* These are in excellent condition. I'd rank the shell cordovan an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles/heels a 9.5 out of 10. These would look amazing with a professional shine. They are a size 9 Narrow.
*Asking $70 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img844.imageshack.us/i/046xm.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/047eb.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/048qdj.jpg/https://img809.imageshack.us/i/049x.jpg/

6. *Florshiem Black Longwings.* These are the 'slim' version of the gunboats. Excellent condition - I'd rate the leather and the soles/heels a 9 out of 10. Ready for a recurring spot in your shoe rotation. Size 11 E.
*Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/051ny.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/052bx.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/053bz.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/055wz.jpg/

7. *Brooks Brothers '346' Fun Shirt.* New without tags. Non-iron. Size L.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img651.imageshack.us/i/071aye.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/072ce.jpg/

8.* Vineyard Vines Flat Front Shorts.* Perfect condition. Size 32 (8" inseam).
*Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img72.imageshack.us/i/062ls.jpg/https://img844.imageshack.us/i/063wh.jpg/

9. *Emblematic Belts.* Both are in almost mint condition - both show very little wear. 
*Asking $15 each or both for $25 shipped CONUS*
a. South Carolina
b. Tuna

Details:
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/057uj.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/058jw.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/060t.jpg/

10. *Perlis Green Polo shirt.* Size Large (46" chest). Excellent condition.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img820.imageshack.us/i/065bt.jpg/

11. *Gant (Salty Dog) Indian Madras Shirt. * Excellent condition. Listed as a size Large, the measurements are: 16.5" neck, 35" sleeves, 48" chest.
*Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img810.imageshack.us/i/068c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/069u.jpg/

Please PM if interested...


----------



## Sir Cingle

Georgia: Currently you don't list the size of the belts you are selling.


----------



## rabidawg

Sir Cingle said:


> Georgia: Currently you don't list the size of the belts you are selling.


Both are size 34 per the last picture.


----------



## TweedyDon

The glen plaid Cricketeer (formerly on hold) has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## swb120

Suits #3 (Burberry) and #4 (Southwick) are now sold. The others remain and need a good Trad home!


----------



## Pentheos

ONLY ONE SQUARE REMAINS!!!

Brooks Brothers madras pocket square. New in package. 13" x 13". Embroidered with BB logo. Machine sewn.

Price Drops:

1 square = $12 CONUS > $10 CONUS

#1 yellow / blue / white. SOLD!
#2 blue / light blue / white. SOLD!
#3 red / brown / yellow. SOLD!
#4 pink / purple / yellow. SOLD!

#5 green / yellow / white. One available:









#6 blue / white / pink / yellow. SOLD!


----------



## swb120

I'll take #6...PM sent.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington tweed, AE McNeils, and Dexter longwings sold.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*L. L. Bean classic bucks, 12 B*

Again, these are made in the USA to a higher standard than current offerings (NB, vibram soles), and I doubt you'll see this color anytime soon. They are steel grey and mighty damn sharp, and the previous owner saw fit to add heel inserts and then only wear them a couple of times. No laces came with them, however.

$45 shipped. *Now>>>>$40*


----------



## efdll

Trip English said:


> I'd be interested to see a picture of Closerlook's Factory One glasses on whoever snagged them. They look intriguing and I'm always on the lookout for my next pair of round eyeglasses.


I got them and they're very cool. However, I am never keen on photos of myself, which is what you ask for, since Closerlook posted catalog photos of the glasses on models, who are much more photogenic. The frames are thick, which I understand to be both fashionable and trad, and dark tortoise rather than the black on the photos. Roundish, more of a panto shape. I really like them. Apparently, they are quite expensive new, so if you find a pair like these, jump on them. I hope to have been of some use and apologies for my camera shyness.


----------



## swb120

*Both Oxxford suits - #1 and #2 - are now claimed (I love tweedydon's euphemism!). #5 - the beautiful Brooks Bros. flannel remains - now reduced to $45 for AAAC Trad'ers, as does the truly bad a$$ sack madras/patchwork sportcoat. *

Summer isn't over! Two Trad greats:

*Madras/patchwork 3/2 sack sportcoat, made in USA by JosABank *(when they made quality items). No size tag, but approx. 39R-40R (but rely on measurements). In beautiful condition. Fully lined. I wish this one fit me!

Asking $65>*$55 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 20.5-21"
Waist: 19-19.5"
Sleeve: 25.75" (addt .5 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.75"
Length: 31.5"

Photos:

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/img5588a.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img5589.jpg/

*Lacoste light green polo shirt, sz 6*. Made in Peru.
Measures: Chest - 22.5"; Length: 25"

Asking $25>*$20 shipped*.

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5593d.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers "346" navy flannel, sz 39S*. 2-button, center vent, 1/4 lined. Flat front pants, no cuffs. Tagged 39S. Made in USA. Beautiful flannel suit.

Asking $55>*$45 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 40-41
Waist: 37
Sleeve: 22.75 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 16.75-17
Length: 29

Waist: 32 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39.5
Inseam: 29 (2.5 to let out)

Photos:

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img5697a.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/img5699j.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img5700gu.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img5701f.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

*BURBERRY TWEED SPORT COAT*

*CLASSIC BURBERRY TWEED SPORT COAT
*
*gone.
*Another Paul Stuart Tie:
$16 shipped + 3 for west of Chicago


----------



## Georgia

OK - now taking reasonable offers:



Georgia said:


> Updated inventory and lowered prices:
> 
> Quite a bit for sale...I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested...
> 
> 1. *Johnston & Murphy Ski Moc Loafers.* These: (Zappos link). Burgundy brushed veal color. Excellent condition. Size 9.5 D.
> *Asking $40 => $35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/031oka.jpg/https://img541.imageshack.us/i/032vb.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/033qo.jpg/
> 
> 2. *New Stuart McGuire Pebbled Longwings.* Brand new. New waxed laces. The size isn't listed, but I'd put them at a size 8D or a size 7.5D. These are on par with my old Florsheim longwings. The internal measurements are 10.25" length, and 3.75" width.
> *Asking $60 => $55 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img835.imageshack.us/i/026jt.jpg/https://img838.imageshack.us/i/027mb.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/028mb.jpg/https://img442.imageshack.us/i/029je.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Alden 926 Black Wingtips.* Very good condition. The soles and heels are in excellent shape with tons of life left. Size 9.5 A|C.
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/035itn.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/036bv.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/037qb.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/038aq.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Johnston & Murphy English Made Wingtips.* 'Made in Northhampton, England'. Cordovan color. These are in excellent condition with little wear. They are a size 9.5D.
> *Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/040qm.jpg/https://img840.imageshack.us/i/041ou.jpg/https://img245.imageshack.us/i/042bl.jpg/https://img195.imageshack.us/i/043pu.jpg/https://img810.imageshack.us/i/044ay.jpg/
> 
> 5. *French Shriner Shell Cordovan Wingtips.* These are in excellent condition. I'd rank the shell cordovan an 8.5 out of 10, and the soles/heels a 9.5 out of 10. These would look amazing with a professional shine. They are a size 9 Narrow.
> *Asking $70 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img844.imageshack.us/i/046xm.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/047eb.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/048qdj.jpg/https://img809.imageshack.us/i/049x.jpg/
> 
> 6. *Florshiem Black Longwings.* These are the 'slim' version of the gunboats. Excellent condition - I'd rate the leather and the soles/heels a 9 out of 10. Ready for a recurring spot in your shoe rotation. Size 11 E.
> *Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img259.imageshack.us/i/051ny.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/052bx.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/053bz.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/055wz.jpg/
> 
> 7. *Brooks Brothers '346' Fun Shirt.* New without tags. Non-iron. Size L.
> *Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/071aye.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/072ce.jpg/
> 
> 8.* Vineyard Vines Flat Front Shorts.* Perfect condition. Size 32 (8" inseam).
> *Asking $25 => $20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img72.imageshack.us/i/062ls.jpg/https://img844.imageshack.us/i/063wh.jpg/
> 
> 9. *Emblematic Belts.* Both are in almost mint condition - both show very little wear.
> *Asking $15 each or both for $25 shipped CONUS*
> a. South Carolina
> b. Tuna
> 
> Details:
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/057uj.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/058jw.jpg/https://img204.imageshack.us/i/060t.jpg/
> 
> 10. *Perlis Green Polo shirt.* Size Large (46" chest). Excellent condition.
> *Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/065bt.jpg/
> 
> 11. *Gant (Salty Dog) Indian Madras Shirt. * Excellent condition. Listed as a size Large, the measurements are: 16.5" neck, 35" sleeves, 48" chest.
> *Asking $20 => $15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img810.imageshack.us/i/068c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/069u.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if interested...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops on the remaining jackets.

* 3/2 Hickey Freeman Plaid*
Not sure what fabric this is, it's unmarked but I believe it's cotton.
The inside of the breast pocket dates the jacket as April of 1975
Three-button cuff
Unflapped patch pockets
Single vent

https://img714.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2020.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2022.jpghttps://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2024.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2025.jpg
Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 22.5"
BOC: 29.5"

$48 > $40 > 34.50* > $30 shipped*

* 3/2 Arthur M Rosenberg Grey Herringbone Tweed Sack*
https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2026.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2029.jpghttps://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2030.jpghttps://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2031.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2032.jpg
Unpadded shoulders

Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 25.5"
BOC: 32"

$50 >$40 > $34.50 *> $31* *Shipped*

*3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers Herringbone *
Three button cuff
Single vent

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2033.jpghttps://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2034.jpghttps://img707.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2037.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2035.jpghttps://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2036.jpg
Marked a 45 Reg, but the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 31"

$55 > $45 > $38 *> 33.50 shipped

*


----------



## Cardinals5

YSL Belt - sold
JAB leprechaun emblematic - sold
Sero pink pinpoint - sold
LL Bean light blue uni-stripe - sold
Gitman 2x pinpoint bd - sold
Manstyle tweed 3/2 sack - sold


----------



## a pine tree

Gents, congratulations on *10,000* posts of tradliness thrifting!


----------



## Taken Aback

Critical trad mass has been reached. You can only have so much madras, ocbd's and tweed before it collapses in on itself.


----------



## Cardinals5

Taken Aback said:


> Critical trad mass has been reached. You can only have so much madras, ocbd's and tweed before it collapses in on itself.


Or does it turn into a black hole and being exploding in size consuming ever larger amounts of 3/2 sack suits, shetland sweaters, and rep stripe ties? Love this thread everyone - I've made an untold number of purchases, sold boatloads of stuff (which just funds new purchases), met an amazing number of the forumites, and struck up some great on-line friendships. I've yet to have a single problem with anyone as a buyer or seller. Here's to you, Joe Tradly - a great idea for a thread!


----------



## swb120

Taken Aback said:


> Critical trad mass has been reached. You can only have so much madras, ocbd's and tweed before it collapses in on itself.


I, for one, look forward to buying much more madras, OCBDs and tweed (that I may not really need)!


----------



## Pentheos

Last remaining square, price drop to *$8 CONUS*. I'd keep it, but I already have one. With shipping, I'm taking a loss at this price. PM me.

I'll also consider a trade for some shell longwings in 12EEE / 13EEish.



Pentheos said:


> ONLY ONE SQUARE REMAINS!!!
> 
> Brooks Brothers madras pocket square. New in package. 13" x 13". Embroidered with BB logo. Machine sewn.
> 
> Price Drops:
> 
> 1 square = $12 CONUS > $10 CONUS
> 
> #1 yellow / blue / white. SOLD!
> #2 blue / light blue / white. SOLD!
> #3 red / brown / yellow. SOLD!
> #4 pink / purple / yellow. SOLD!
> 
> #5 green / yellow / white. One available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 blue / white / pink / yellow. SOLD!


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack navy blazer. 2 patch pockets. Tagged 43ML

Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 26 +2 to let out
Length 32
Chest 22.5

*Now $20 conus
*


----------



## closerlook

I saw FIVE Burberry Suits at the local vintage place today.
They are 30 a piece. Quite large, I would guess a 48 L. All Flat Front Pants. Navy, Grey, Houndstooth, Beige-ish.
If you want any let me know and I would be glad to go pick them up for you.


----------



## closerlook

*Classic Harris Tweed Sport Coat*

This is a 2-B *CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED SPORT COAT*
I never wear it, so I am putting it up. Its in really good shape, considering its vintage.
It has a lovely colorful fleck throughout the weave.

Paypal Asking $40 Shipped >>* now $35 Shpped* , plus 3 for south of virgina, plus 5 for west of chicago.

measurements:
sleeve: from shoulder 23 1/8 in, from underarm 16 1/2
boc to end: 28.5 in
shoulder tip to shoulder tip: 17.75 in
chest from pit to pit: 21.5 in


----------



## Cardinals5

*BONUS:* Free Robert Talbott handsewn A&S rep - claimed

A new item and drops on the rest. *Please feel free to make offers*

Here's a real beauty just in time for fall. It's a Norman Hilton flyweight tweed 3/2 sack in near perfect condition. It's the standard great Hilton quality - fully canvassed, 1/2 lined, natural shoulders, four buttons on the sleeve (with the signature Hilton button sewing technique [pictured]). I've inspected the jacket closely and do believe it's a very fine, featherweight tweed, but there's still a chance that it could be silk in a tweed weave. Hard to believe, but it's really that soft and light. The color in the main picture is very close to accurate.

Condition: The jacket is in excellent condition save for the stitching around the vent lining, which has come undone. This is a very simple fix for your tailor (I usually just do it myself) and should only cost a couple of dollars if they charge you at all.

Tagged: 43L, but please check measurements.
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 26"
Bottom of collar to hem: 32"

Price: $43.00<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/yuio022.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/yuio024.jpg/https://img251.imageshack.us/i/yuio028.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/yuio026.jpg/

Muse's Traditional Shop (Atlanta) 3/2 tweed sack. Fully canvassed, ½ lined, 2 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good, worn, but no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, about a 40/42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 29.75
Sleeves: 23.75 + 2

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh019.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh020.jpg/

Corbin 2B (darts are subtle) corduroy jacket - Sold

Mountain Khakis Teton Twills. These are great casual khakis for working in the yard, etc., and are built to last (reinforced seams, gusseted crotch, thick cloth, etc.) I wore these for a while and they only show minimal wear, EXCEPT there is a small wear spot on the left knee (pictured) and some very minor wear on the back of the hems (pictured). Quite possibly no one will want these because of the wear spot, but I thought someone might want them cheaply before I donate them.

Tagged: 32x32
Waist: 32"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 31 1/2"
NO Cuffs (cuffs are impossible on Teton Twills because of the reinforced, double layer of fabric on the back of the hems.)

Price: $9.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/yr005.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/yr007.jpg/

*Any interest in this suit at any price? It's a beauty, but I haven't received even a nibble*
This is an H. Freeman and Son 3/2 brown glen plaid with light blue overcheck suit in a 4-season weight (I love the colors of this suit). The suit is fully canvassed, has a single vent, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and all the rest of the standard TNSIL features. The fabric feels like wool, but could be a wool/poly blend.

Tagged: 46L
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26
BOC: 32.5"

Waist: 41" (was let out)
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 30" + 2.5" under the hem
No cuffs

Price: $37.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/wefs027.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/wefs023.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/wefs024.jpg/

BB light mint green gingham bd (cloth is very thin - thinner than broadcloth). Condition is excellent - no issues.

Chest: 47"
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 32.25"

Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/jytfh009.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/jytfh010.jpg/

BB multi-colored mini-houndstooth sport shirt from the 1980s. Locker loop (unusual for a BB shirt) and button on the chest pocket. Summer weight. Excellent condition - no issues.

Chest: 46"
Check: 15.5"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jytfh012.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/jytfh013.jpg/

Gitman Bros pale yellow patterned shirt with moderate spread collar. Excellent condition - no issues.

Neck: 16"
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad.

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jytfh018.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jytfh019.jpg/[/QUOTE]

Allen Edmonds Belgium u-throat balmoral ptbs. Burgundy in color. Single leather sole. The uppers are in good condition, but there are some small scuffs, etc., that are apparent in the pictures. The insoles are in good shape with no stitching coming undone. The leather soles are still firm and still have plenty of wear as do the heel caps.

Model No.: 4249 (9 last)

Tagged size: 9.5C (presumably also good for a 9D)
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 1/8"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: $30 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/adf007.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/adf008.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/adf010.jpg/[URL="https://img705.imageshack.us/i/u7002.jpg/"]https://img641.imageshack.us/i/u7003.jpg/[/URL]


----------



## swb120

Brooks Brothers pinpoint/broadcloth (I'm not sure which) 100% cotton button-down, pink stripes, 15 1/2-33. In excellent condition...a beautiful shirt, beautiful collar roll.

Asking *$20 shipped* (+2 west of Chicago)

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img5727up.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Black split toe bluchers, benchmade in England, sz 11D*

Lovely black split-toe bluchers, sz 11D (US size). Made by William Chatsworth, Benchmade in England, Goodyear welted shoe of high quality. Leather uppers in very good condition; insoles and outsoles show some wear, but have lots of life left. Classic look. In need of a good polish, but otherwise excellent shoes!

Asking *$45 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5732i.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5733r.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5735an.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Consolidated thread*

1) *Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R*. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60>$55>$50>$45>$40>$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

2) Second Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41L (see measurements). Single vent. Asking *$30>$25>$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

3) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>$20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/

4) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece gray wool flannel pants. Beautiful condition - BB doesn't really make flannels like they used to. Pleated, no cuffs. [sorry about the wrinkles & poor photos] Asking $20>*$15 shipped* (+2 west of Chicago).

Waist: 41 (1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 28" (2.5" to let out)
Outseam: 38"

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1413uo8.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412hh8.jpg https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1415pb1.jpg https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1412co7.jpg

5) Ike Behar, striped spread collar, barrel cuffs. 16x34, made in Canada. Cotton broadcloth. Asking *$25>$20>$15 shipped*.(+2 west of Chicago).

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img4200h.jpg/ https://img229.imageshack.us/i/img4201u.jpg/

6) Harris Tweed brown herringbone, tagged size 42R. Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/

7) Bills poplin - 2 pairs. Asking $35 per pr>$30>$25>$40 for both>$35>*$30 shipped for both* (+3 west of Chicago).
Poplin, khaki color, M1P, reverse pleats, tagged 38, made in USA
pair one: W - 40 (0); L - 28 (2.25)
pair two: W - 38 (2.5); L - 28 (2)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img3554a.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img3555m.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img3556y.jpg/

8) Orvis khakis - 4 pairs. Asking $25 per pr>20>15>45 for all>40>35>$30>*$25 shipped for all four pairs!* (+3 west of Chicago).
Pair one - heavier twill, tagged 38, rev pleats, khaki color, made in Macau
W - 38 (0)
L - 28.5 (1.5-2)
Pairs two - four - tagged 38-30, rev. pleats, khaki color, lighter weight twill, made in Mauritania
W - 38 (0)
L - 29 (.5)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img3563xx.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img3565c.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/img3567v.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img3569t.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Burberry wool waist-length coat, perfect for fall. No size tag, but this is a large, with measurements happily provided upon request. The pattern is navy. Exterior is 100 percent wool, lining is 95 percent wool, 5 percent camel hair, with zero signs of moth. No piling at cuffs or waist, no markings or flaws of any kind. $50 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.


----------



## duckbill

^ THAT is one awesome jacket!


----------



## AlanC

^Wow--you're absolutely giving that thing away. It ought to be 3x that. Someone jump on it!


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> ^Wow--you're absolutely giving that thing away. It ought to be 3x that. Someone jump on it!


Yes, act quickly. It'll be here for 24 hours, then on to the Bay, along with most of my other recent offerings.

Couldn't move the Church's after three weeks, so put 'em on the Bay and they sold in four hours--for more money than I was asking here. There's been other stuff, too, not that I'm bitter or anything.


----------



## hookem12387

SWB, I can't believe no one has claimed those shirts. They're cheap to the point I'm considering them solely for sleeves-rolled-up duty in the summers (the sleeves are ~3" too short for me). Someone should really jump on those


----------



## ArtVandalay

PM sent on that Burberry jacket.

Here's a couple ties and a BB Belt I picked up today:

Robert Talbott $17
https://img693.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties006.jpg

Maker's Tag Missing $13
https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties009.jpg

Take both ties for $28

Brooks Brothers D-Ring Belt NWT $22
https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties008.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties008.jpg


----------



## closerlook

*NIB ALDEN WHISKEY CORDOVAN NORWEGIAN SPLIT TOE 7 E*

sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOW JUST $35 CONUS, or OFFER! Uber-trad. Langrock of Princeton canvassed herringbone coat*

*NB: The RL Polo British tweed jacket has now been claimed--thank you! And the Langrock coat is NOW CLAIMED!*

*Uber-trad. dark grey herringbone topcoat from Langrock of Princeton.*

Now that Langrock's is long gone, items from this trad. Mecca are becoming increasingly hard to find, alas. Despite this, I've decided that since I just have Too Many Coats it's time to pass this one along to a new home.

This is a lovely, classic dark grey herringbone topcoat, with a concealed front button closure. It has a canvassed chest piece, and two front exterior pockets are lined in what appears to be cotton duck; unlike many older coats, the interiors of these pockets are immaculate. The right hand exterior pocket also has the traditional small change pocket built in. (Shown.) This coat is half-lined, and has a single hook vent. It does have two minor flaws; it's been stored hanging in my overcrowded closet for some time, and so is rather rumpled; this will be fixed easily by a dry-clean or a steam. It also has a very small weakness in the fabric under the left hand pocket, which I've shown. This would be an easy fix for any competent dry-cleaner tailor, though, since the fabric is very dark and so a very small repair could be easily concealed.

Given these minor flaws, though, I'm asking just *$35 OR LOWER OFFER boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation.

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is tagged a size *41R*, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/5)
Length: 40
Shoulder: 19 1/4

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters001.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters006.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters007.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters008.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters009.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters010.jpg/

*Showing lining of pocket and interior change pocket:*

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters011.jpg/

*Flaw:*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/langrocksweaters013.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Nobody's bought the Langrock, yet? It's a Trad staple. Someone buy it so it doesn't disappear into my closet.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Polo Ralph Laurenherringbone trousers
Buckle back, watch pocket, plain front
Lambswool-wool blend, slubby weave
Tagged size: 38 x 30 (hand measures to: 19.5" x 30")

Gorgeous trousers, rare details.

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img2348kw.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img2351ss.jpg/


----------



## PeterW

*LHS cordovan, 9.5*

Gents,

Going to try here before going to sales forum. Would rather stay we you guys, if possible.

I limit myself to 10 pairs of Aldens, and here is pair # 11. Let me know if they might work for you.

Cordovan LHS, 9.5 A/C, $250 (shipping included)

I purchased these in January 2010. Worn a few months regularly and then not since. The are acceptably snug on me, but 9.5 D fits me perfectly, so these have to go.


----------



## PeterW

*Indy Boots, Modified Last, 9.5 D*

Here is my next pair to recycle. Fancier (lined) Indy Boots in Modified Last purchased from Moulded Shoe in NYC in 2009. Loved them, but then all the hipsters started wearing Indy Boots, and well, I'm a bit old for the rolled up 501 and work boot look!

Notice some scrapes on toes.

I think these boots are nice on Modified, sleeker than regular Indy Boots. Lots of toe room. For regular sized 10 feet (Brannock) with thinner socks, and maybe regular sized 9.5 with a beefier sock.

$200 shipped.


----------



## TommyDawg

AlanC said:


> *Polo Ralph Lauren* herringbone trousers
> Buckle back, watch pocket, plain front
> Lambswool-wool blend, slubby weave
> Tagged size: 38 x 30 (hand measures to: 19.5" x 30")
> 
> Gorgeous trousers, rare details.
> 
> $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img2348kw.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img2351ss.jpg/


VERY NICE BRITCHES, if only my size... (34)
Tom


----------



## a pine tree

PeterW said:


> Here is my next pair to recycle. Fancier (lined) Indy Boots in Modified Last purchased from Moulded Shoe in NYC in 2009. Loved them, but then all the hipsters started wearing Indy Boots, and well, I'm a bit old for the rolled up 501 and work boot look!
> 
> Notice some scrapes on toes.
> 
> I think these boots are nice on Modified, sleeker than regular Indy Boots. Lots of toe room. For regular sized 10 feet (Brannock) with thinner socks, and maybe regular sized 9.5 with a beefier sock.
> 
> $200 shipped.


PM'd- I'm buying them! More new footwear for me...


----------



## etown883

*Murray's Reds sz 30*

From my closet, a pair of Murray's Reds tagged 30/32. Waist is true, but these have been shortened. Inseam is 28.75" with an 1.75" cuff. An additional 1" can be let out. Great shape, with the wonderful faded Murray's Red. Looking for $35 shipped.

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/red1tn.jpg/


----------



## etown883

*Southwick Navy Sack sz 38R*

Great Southwick Navy Pinstripe suit for a slimmer guy. 3/2 sack (of course).

Measurements:
Shoulder = 17"
Length (BOC) = 30"
Chest = 19 3/4"
Sleeve = 24" with about 2" up the sleeve
Inseam = 28" with 1 3/4" cuffs, about 1/2" to be let out
Waist = 16" across, with about 2" to be let out.

Just dry cleaned and ready to go.

Looking for $50 shipped.

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/suit1a.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit2d.jpg/
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit3.jpg/
https://img18.imageshack.us/i/suit4.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

This coat is still in play.



32rollandrock said:


> Burberry wool waist-length coat, perfect for fall. No size tag, but this is a large, with measurements happily provided upon request. The pattern is navy. Exterior is 100 percent wool, lining is 95 percent wool, 5 percent camel hair, with zero signs of moth. No piling at cuffs or waist, no markings or flaws of any kind. $50 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.


----------



## TweedyDon

^ Someone PLEASE grab this.... I would have done already, but it'll just be too large--and I already have Too Many Coats, anyway!


----------



## Georgia

More for sale (in addition to this stuff). I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested.

1.* Alden Shell Cordovan 994 Saddle Oxfords.* Size 12 B|D. These shoes. The shell cordovan is in excellent shape, I'd rate it an 8 out of 10. The insoles are in great shape as well. The soles are in good condition; they been replaced with Goodyear Neolite. I'd rate them a 7 out of 10. 
*SOLD*

Details:
https://img830.imageshack.us/i/002guw.jpg/https://img163.imageshack.us/i/003gbx.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/004exg.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/005te.jpg/

2. *Sid Mashburn Dress Shirts. * All are marked a 17|35, the measurements (neck/sleeve/chest) are indicated below in the details. The two with French cuffs show some marks from wearing a watch, but there is no damage, and the marks are on not seen when wearing. These are some of the nicest shirts I have ever seen. Trim fitting, MOP buttons, extremely soft fabric.
*Asking $40 each or $100 for all three shipped CONUS*

Details:
a. *White* (Barrel Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/46
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/012zvq.jpg/https://img839.imageshack.us/i/013rp.jpg/https://img832.imageshack.us/i/014zba.jpg/
b. *Blue* (French Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/47
https://img529.imageshack.us/i/016ts.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/017pq.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/018gfu.jpg/
c. *White* (French Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/46
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/020az.jpg/https://img38.imageshack.us/i/021mj.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/022ofl.jpg/

3. *Nick Hilton Couture Sport Coat.* Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, horn buttons, fully lined. Measures to ~42S; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20" Sleeve: 22.75" (+2.5) Pit-to-Pit: 45.75" Length (BOC): 29"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img413.imageshack.us/i/007ug.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/008pc.jpg/

4. *Hickey Freeman Sport Coat.* Black/cream herringbone. Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, fully lined. Marked as a 42R; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 19" Sleeve: 25.5" (+2) Pit-to-Pit: 44.5" Length (BOC): 31"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

Details:
https://img245.imageshack.us/i/010tf.jpg/https://img837.imageshack.us/i/011ym.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## Cardinals5

Just a single item today (from my closet).

Hunter Haig 2B darted tweed jacket with windowpane. The quality on this is average, but you buy it (as I did) because you like the colors and the windowpane. I just have too many tweeds right now and this one's a touch small. 2B, darted, 100% wool, almost natural shoulders (light padding), single vent, 1/2 lined, light colored buttons.

The colors are most accurate in the picture of the lining.

No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 18.5
BOC: 30
Sleeves: 24.5

Price: 25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/fhjt012.jpg/https://img27.imageshack.us/i/fhjt013.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

Someone please snag this, its great and it just collects dust. 
Offers are very welcome!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1143596#post1143596


----------



## efdll

PMs sent.



32rollandrock said:


> This coat is still in play.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's the classic and iconic BB "fun" shirt. The cloth is pinpoint. The shirt was made in the USA and has a great collar roll with only light interlining in the collar. The shirt is in immaculate condition - no evidence of wear or flaws.

Tagged: 15.5-R
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/456002.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some etiquette for this sales thread:

1. "asking" means the price is negotiable
2. "firm" means the price if non-negotiable
3. no adjective means the price is _probably_ negotiable; when in doubt, ask!

Let's be honest: we are using this thread to get rid of stuff that doesn't fit us or isn't wanted so the end goal is to get it out of our closets. In other words, the price is almost always negotiable. Just don't expect stuff in good condition to be free or almost free.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I have three items up on the separate Sales Forum, as follows. Both overcoats are in superb condition and the bowler hat has never been worn. Detailed measurements are in the listings, plus photos.

1. Double-breasted overcoat, grey, wool blend, size 44L
2. Double-breasted short polo coat, wool/cashmere blend, size 42R
3. Bowler hat, black wool, size 7 1/4 (58)

I also have that Lock & Co tweed cap with earflaps, posted somewhere earlier in this thread...


----------



## TheWGP

!#%&#@*(&^%$#$%^*)@# (figure THAT one out!) that's the second pair of 994's in as many pages I miss by an hour or two. I'm seriously considering setting up a tool that will email me every time the word "cordovan" and 11/11.5/12 appear in this thread! :devil:


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone really needs to grab those hats from DD--they're both terrific, and ridiculously cheap! if they were just a bit smaller they wouldn't still be listed....


----------



## CMC

*Timex on NATO/G10 strap*









New Timex and band with only a couple months of wear. Watch was $30ish, band ($20) is Swiss-made to Ministry of Defense specs, which practically gives you superpowers, in the Bond color scheme of black and gray. Watch takes 18 mm bands, to fit your others. $20 shipped.


----------



## Pentheos

That green - yellow - white BB madras pocket square is now just $6.


----------



## ArtVandalay

* Drops: 
Hickey Freeman now $27
Rosenberg is now $28.50
Brooks is $30

3/2 Hickey Freeman Plaid*
Not sure what fabric this is, it's unmarked but I believe it's cotton.
The inside of the breast pocket dates the jacket as April of 1975
Three-button cuff
Unflapped patch pockets
Single vent

https://img714.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2020.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2022.jpghttps://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2024.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2025.jpg
Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 22.5"
BOC: 29.5"

$48 > $40 > 34.50* > $30 shipped*

* 3/2 Arthur M Rosenberg Grey Herringbone Tweed Sack*
https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2026.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2029.jpghttps://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2030.jpghttps://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2031.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2032.jpg
Unpadded shoulders

Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 25.5"
BOC: 32"

$50 >$40 > $34.50 *> $31* *Shipped*

*3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers Herringbone *
Three button cuff
Single vent

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2033.jpghttps://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2034.jpghttps://img707.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2037.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2035.jpghttps://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2036.jpg
Marked a 45 Reg, but the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 31"

$55 > $45 > $38 *> 33.50 shipped

*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops: Any Repp tie is $9, any other tie or belt is $7.50. The Navy Belt and the Gant belt are claimed.
* 
*
Ties:

**Repp 
**(Silk unless noted):*
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/

1. Brooks Brothers 
2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
3. Boston Traders
4. Brooks Brothers Makers
5. Brooks Brothers Makers

*$15* Each

*Emblematic and Patterned*
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
6. Brooks Brothers Makers
7. Brooks Brothers Makers
8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic
9. Zegna (I know, I know)

*$14 *each

*Wool, Plaid, etc.*
-All Made in Scotland
https://img251.imageshack.us/i/woolfront.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/woolback.jpg/

10. Viyella (55wool/45cotton)
11. Lochmarl Wool 
12. Fraser Wool

*$15* each
*Belts*
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/

1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10
*2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) *(SOLD, thank you!)*
3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15*

​


----------



## Cardinals5

Woolrich buffalo plaid wool cruiser. Made in USA. The jacket is made of 85% wool, 15% nylon, and is very heavy (very similar to the weight of a real peacoat). The lining is made of 100% cotton duck. The front of the jacket has four pockets and two handwarmer pockets (the slits running vertical). The sleeves have cotton elasticized bands to keep cold air/snow from going up your sleeve. Under the collar is a storm strap. The jacket is in like new condition - I don't find any moth bites, weak spots in the fabric, or other kinds of marks. I suspect someone from Greenville purchased it, but then realized this is way too much coat for a Southern winter and it languished in a closet for years.

Tagged size: L (I'm a 40R in suits and this is too big for me, probably more appropriate for a 42-44R)
Chest: 48"
Shoulders: 21
Sleeves: 24 (the combination of 1/2 shoulder + sleeve is: 34.5")
BOC: 29

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (the jacket is a true red and black - the flash made the red look a little off)

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/uyt006.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/uyt007.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/uyt004.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/uyt005.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties--Hermes, Worth & Worth, English silk twill ++; & Anglophile fox-hunting scarf!*

Some more tradly lovelies for your delectation and delight!

*QUICK PRICE DROP ON THE SCARF--just because!*

*COMING SOON*: Many trad. and Anglophile jackets, including cords, tweeds, blazers.. and a beautiful cashmere (or cashmere blend--but almost certainly cashmere) off-Savile Row bespoke blazer (canvassed, surgeon's cuffs...) by Denman and Goddard, the tailors mentioned by Le Carre in _The Tailor of Panama_!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, although my prices are low to start with, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME[/B]!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) Made in USA Anglophile fox-hunting scarf. 

ON HOLD

This is lovely! It feels like it's made from heavy, thick silk, but is actually made of rayon (or "art silk", if you're feeling pretentious). It's one of those rare men's accessories that are still Made in the USA, and it's in excellent condition, albeit a tad rumpled from storage. (Nothing a good handing wouldn't cure, to quote Judge Jeffries!) It measures 10 1/8" by 52", with 3 1/2 inches of fringe at each end.

Now Asking $24, or offer

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies003.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies004.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies006.jpg/

2) Lovely tradly ties!

All of these ties are in excellent condition.

Main picture:

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies015.jpg/

Additional pictures:

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies017.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies018.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies025.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies027.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies008.jpg/ https://img528.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies009.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies010.jpg/

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies028.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies030.jpg/

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies019.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies020.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies023.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies024.jpg/

Ties, from left to right in the main picture:

a) Worth & Worth. As well as being a venerable New York trad. seller of hats, Worth & Worth has a nice line in ties! $14

b) English Silk Twill, made expressly for the (now defunct) trad. store Roots. $12

c) Hermes. A beauty, of course! This will be mailed in a small box with delivery confirmation. Asking Claimed!

d) Regimental by Land's End. Made in the USA, and a trad. staple. Asking $11

e) Reiss of New Haven emblematic. A lovely tie, showing cardinals! No fabric content listed, but this is either silk, or a silk-rich blend. Asking Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely 8.5 AE Warwick monkstraps; FREE HATS!*

More items that need good homes!

*Please PM with interest or offers!*

*1) 8.5 Allen-Edmonds Warwick monkstraps. *

These are in excellent condition! Worn sparingly, tree'd, and well-polished. I'm awful at grading shoes--tweeds, I know, shoes, not so much--so please see pictures.

*Asking $50 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies042.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies032.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies034.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies040.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies039.jpg/

*2) FREE hats!*

*BOTH HATS CLAIMED--thank you!*

I never wore either of these hats--I reply on tweed caps, tweed bucket hats, and my trusty Filson shelter cloth wildfowler--so they need new homes. Both are in Very Good condition. I paid little for them--indeed, I received the Stetson free from 32rollandrock, if I recall correctly--so they're here, FREE!

*a) Stetson fedora. Size 7 1/8.*

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies044.jpg/ https://img186.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies045.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies046.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies047.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies048.jpg/

*b) Wool fedora. Size L; fits about 7 1/8 or 7 1/4.*

https://img814.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies050.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies051.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies052.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies053.jpg/


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices...please PM if you are interested.



Georgia said:


> More for sale (in addition to this stuff). I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested.
> 
> 1.* Alden Shell Cordovan 994 Saddle Oxfords.* Size 12 B|D. These shoes. The shell cordovan is in excellent shape, I'd rate it an 8 out of 10. The insoles are in great shape as well. The soles are in good condition; they been replaced with Goodyear Neolite. I'd rate them a 7 out of 10.
> *SOLD*
> 
> 2. *Sid Mashburn Dress Shirts. * All are marked a 17|35, the measurements (neck/sleeve/chest) are indicated below in the details. The two with French cuffs show some marks from wearing a watch, but there is no damage, and the marks are on not seen when wearing. These are some of the nicest shirts I have ever seen. Trim fitting, MOP buttons, extremely soft fabric.
> *Asking $40=>$30 each or $100=>$80 for all three shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> a. *White* (Barrel Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/46
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/012zvq.jpg/https://img839.imageshack.us/i/013rp.jpg/https://img832.imageshack.us/i/014zba.jpg/
> b. *Blue* (French Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/47
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/016ts.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/017pq.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/018gfu.jpg/
> c. *White* (French Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/46
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/020az.jpg/https://img38.imageshack.us/i/021mj.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/022ofl.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Nick Hilton Couture Sport Coat.* Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, horn buttons, fully lined. Measures to ~42S; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20" Sleeve: 22.75" (+2.5) Pit-to-Pit: 45.75" Length (BOC): 29"
> *Asking $40=>$35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/007ug.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/008pc.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Hickey Freeman Sport Coat.* Black/cream herringbone. Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, fully lined. Marked as a 42R; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 19" Sleeve: 25.5" (+2) Pit-to-Pit: 44.5" Length (BOC): 31"
> *Asking $40=>$35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/010tf.jpg/https://img837.imageshack.us/i/011ym.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drops on the below three items.

The Talbott is dropped to $15. I already had someone "claim" the tie but haven't heard from him in two days so if any of you want it for $15, it's yours. Heading to the post office this afternoon so I can ship it today if it sells.

The anon repp is $10.

BB Belt is $17.
Here's a couple ties and a BB Belt I picked up today:

Robert Talbott $17
https://img693.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties006.jpg

Maker's Tag Missing $13
https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties009.jpg

Take both ties for $28

Brooks Brothers D-Ring Belt NWT $22
https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties008.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties008.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Last drop before Ebay...



Georgia said:


> More for sale (in addition to this stuff). I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item. Please PM if interested.
> 
> 2. *Sid Mashburn Dress Shirts. * All are marked a 17|35, the measurements (neck/sleeve/chest) are indicated below in the details. The two with French cuffs show some marks from wearing a watch, but there is no damage, and the marks are on not seen when wearing. These are some of the nicest shirts I have ever seen. Trim fitting, MOP buttons, extremely soft fabric.
> *Asking $40=>$35=>$30 each or $100=>$80=>$60 for all three shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> a. *White* (Barrel Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/46
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/012zvq.jpg/https://img839.imageshack.us/i/013rp.jpg/https://img832.imageshack.us/i/014zba.jpg/
> b. *Blue* (French Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/47
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/016ts.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/017pq.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/018gfu.jpg/
> c. *White* (French Cuffs) Sizes: 16.5/35/46
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/020az.jpg/https://img38.imageshack.us/i/021mj.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/022ofl.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Nick Hilton Couture Sport Coat.* Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, horn buttons, fully lined. Measures to ~42S; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 20" Sleeve: 22.75" (+2.5) Pit-to-Pit: 45.75" Length (BOC): 29"
> *Asking $40=>$35=>$30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/007ug.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/008pc.jpg/
> 
> 4. *Hickey Freeman Sport Coat.* Black/cream herringbone. Perfect condition. Soft shoulders, fully lined. Marked as a 42R; the hand measurements are: Shoulders: 19" Sleeve: 25.5" (+2) Pit-to-Pit: 44.5" Length (BOC): 31"
> *Asking $40=>$35=>$30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Details:
> https://img245.imageshack.us/i/010tf.jpg/https://img837.imageshack.us/i/011ym.jpg/
> 
> Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## jaredhicks

*Brooks Brothers Boys Herringbone Jacket*

Hello everyone,

I've purchased items from several of you but, as I'm only starting to build my wardrobe, I haven't really had an opportunity to post yet.

This black/grey herringbone from Brooks Brothers Boys Dept was purchased for a family member, but was never really worn. It is a two-button jacket, fully-lined, with center vent. One button on the left sleeve has been detached, but has not been lost and will be included.

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/dsc03478.jpg/
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/dsc03479r.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc03480p.jpg/
https://img826.imageshack.us/i/dsc03481g.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/dsc03483r.jpg/

The jacket is tagged 19R, and measures
Chest: 18 in
Shoulders: 16 3/4 in
Length: 27 in
Sleeve: 22 1/2 in (with about 2 in of additional fabric)

Asking $35 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDS! Incl. Harris tweed, canvassing, 3/2 sacks, patch pockets, suede elbow patches (& collar trim), and more!*

*TWEED JACKETS!​*
*My apologies in advance for the current absence of pictures; it's completely overcast here today, and so I can't get any good pictures in natural light. I will, though try to get some tomorrow, and will update this post then. Thanks for your patience!*

I know, I've passed on so many tweed jackets that I really shouldn't get excited about these... But some are lovely! PLUS, _*many are canvassed*_--a feature that's not as common (common being a relative term here...) in tweeds as other jackets. And, anyway, when was the last time you saw a 3/2 sack by Gant in this condition--together with suede undercollar trim and suede elbow patches?!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*
*1) (POSS. UNWORN) Immaculate 3/2 sack by Gant with suede elbow patches and suede undercollar trim.*

This is a beauty! It's in absolutely _immaculate_ condition--the suede elbow patches aren't scuffed in the slightest, and there's not a mark on the lovely cream-coloured full lining. This is a beautiful, classic Made in the USA 3/2 sack by Gant, with a lovely lapel roll and the classic trad./Ivy two-button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, and is made from a really beautiful brown herringbone tweed with lovely vertical stripes of contrasting dark brown and (almost unnoticeable) light blue. This jacket is also a rare ventless jacket, beloved of Flusser.

*Asking $60, or offer*; this really is immaculate, and is likely unworn.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

*2) (POSS. UNWORN) Barrister for Wallach's half-canvassed charcoal herringbone w/patch pockets!*

A lovely trad./Ivy staple! This is a beautiful dark charcoal herrngbone tweed built in the USA for the (now-defunct) trad. store Wallach's; it has lovely chestnut "football" buttons that go with the tweed beautifully. This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in absolutely excellent condition; the buttons carry no patina at all, nor does the lining, and so this is another jacket that is likely unworn. This jacket is half-lined, has a center vent, and PATCH POCKETS!

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

*3) (POSS. UNWORN) Beautiful light brown herringbone with PATCH POCKETS for Jack Lang!*

This is another beautiful tweed that's possibly unworn! This is a lovely classic light brown herringbone, with PATCH POCKETS made for the (now defunct...) trad. store Jack Lang in Trenton, which used to serve Trenton's Ivy-educated political and industrial elite. (Both, like the store, now also defunct...!) This is a lovely half-lined jacket in immaculate condition; it has a single centre vent, and lovely dark chestnut "football" buttons without any patina at all. A lovely, classic, flawless jacket!

*Asking $47, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Length: 31 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2

*4) Classic, canvassed, dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic Fall staple! This is a lovely dark brown herringbone Harris tweed--which, rare for a Harris, is half-canvassed. It is half-lined and has a single vent. The very dark brown football buttons have some minor patina from use, but this is certainly in excellent condition. And, like every other jacket listed in this post, it was Made in the USA!

*Asking just $47, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4) 
Length: 30 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4

*5) Maurice Pearce of Princeton, Gentleman's Country Clothing, 3/2 full canvassed tweed sack*

This is a terrific older tweed, from the (now defunct.... of course!) trad. store Maurice Pearce of Princeton. This jacket is a lovely shade of moss green, with the tiny darker green striping running diagonally through it, an effect that's only really noticeable on close sight. The front pocket flaps are slanted, it has the classic two-button cuffs, and it's half-lined with a single vent. It also has classic Mad Men/Ivy narrower lapels (3 1/4" at their widest) and very natural shoulders. The tweed itself is in Very Good/condition, although it does need a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. There is a small tear in the lining at the stress point by the interior chest pocket. Given these minor and easily fixed flaws, this is just in Good/Very Good condition.

Asking *just $29, or offer*, for this full canvassed 3/2 tweed sack!

This is tagged a 40, and hand tagged an L, but see *measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4/ (+2 1/2)
Length: 31 1/4
Shoulder 17 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*ANGLOPHILIA! c.37-44: Denman & Goddard bespoke cashmere jkt; Gerald Austin of Bond St. blazer; Cord jacket w/patch pockets, elbow patches, throat latch, the works!*

*My apologies again for the lack of pictures--I'll update this post tomorrow, with the one preceding it.

ANGLOPHILE BLAZERS AND CORD JACKETS!​
Here's a trio of lovely jackets; two English blazers--including a (likely cashmere) bespoke beauty by Denman and Goddard of Sackville St., London, W1, the tailors mentioned in Le Carre's The Tailor of Panama!--and a (possibly unworn) cord jacket with suede elbow patches and functional throat latch!​*

As always, a*ll prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always (and despite my initially low prices!) OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL bespoke cashmere (?) jacket by Denman and Goddard, of 31 Sackville St. London, W1. *

As everyone here knows, Denman and Goddard are a very well-respected and old-established off-Row tailoring firms. Mentioned in Le Carre's The Tailor of Panama, they even have their own Club Tie--and they do beautiful work!

This blazer is a lovely tribute to their expertise. I assumed when I acquired it that it was bult in the late 1990s and cared for very well; a quick inspection of the interior label shows that it was actually built in May, _1971_! This just shows that well-made clothes, can, with proper care, be very, very durable, as this jacket is in Very Good condition. And this is a very conservative estimate; there is no fabric content listed, but it's likely that this jacket is cashmere--and the thick, luxurious cashmere of the 1970s when this was typically loomed in Scotland, rather than the thinner cashmere that's now so common. This matters, as I'm always hesitant to grade a cashmere jacket as Excellent unless it's NOS or NWOT, or NWT, owing to its being less hardy than wool. At the very least, this is a cashmere-rich blend--but I suspect it's the whole cloth, as it were.

Since this is bespoke, the two lower buttons of its cuff are fully functional; it is also fully canvassed and fully lined. There are no marks or flaws in the lining. It has the classic English cut of D&G; subtlety darted3-button front which is _almost_ a high 3/2.5 roll, and dual vents--both of which (of course) are hook vents.

This really is a lovely jacket-=-and a considerable rarity!

Given its beauty, this is a steal at *$75, or lower offer,* shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2--but note it has surgeon's cuffs)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28

*2) Gerald Austin of Bond St., London Classic navy blazer*

Another lovely item for the Anglophile--a Gerald Austin of Bond St. navy blue blazer! Like Peter Rabbit and Audrey Hepburn, I was brought up to believe that some of the best things come in blue packages, and this Gerald Austin blazer is a case in point. A very nice but not obtrusive English cut, this has a lovely full lining, a single vent, and lovely heavy brass buttons. It's also half-canvassed. It does have two minor flaws; there's a tiny brown spot on the interior lining 9found by careful examination!), and a couple of loose stitches in the lining at the top of the vent. It could also use a dry-clean to freshen it up; it's been sitting in my closet for a couple of years, unworn, and so there's one tiny, _tiny_ talcom power smudge on one arm. (Talc actually works well to keep moths away--hence its presence in my closet!) This can only be found on close inspection, and I know from experience it will come out with no trouble at all with either steaming/brushing, or dry cleaning.

*Asking just $42, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

*3) Lovely dark green cord jacket for College Hall; patch pockets, suede elbow patches and functional throat latch!*

Cord jackets can sometimes be associated with high-school English teachers locked into a wardrobe from 1975--but NOT this one! Made for the trad./Ivy store College Hall, this lovely dark bottle-green cord jacket is far more of the huntin', shootin', fishin aesthetic of the English landowner--or the Land Rover-driving would be English landowner of the suburban Philadelphia Main Line! It has patch pockets, a fully functional throat latch, and suede elbow patches. It also has a full lining and three football-style buttons in brown on each sleeve. It's half-canvassed.

It's also in absolutely superb condition; I suspect that this has never been worn!

Asking just *$55, or offer*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## hookem12387

Can't wait to see pictures of that cord jacket!


----------



## swb120

*SHOES! Saddle shoes, cap toes, split toes - all 10.5D/11D*

Three great pairs of shoes:

1) Made in USA Rockport saddle shoes, sz 11D. Brand new (or if worn, I can't see any wear at all). Beautiful tan suede and brown leather saddle, metal eyelets. Rubber soles. Great Trad classic. Measures 12.5" x 4.5".

Asking *$45 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5771t.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5774z.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/img5775x.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img5776a.jpg/

2) Allen Edmonds burgundy "Back Bay" blucher cap toe, sz 10.5D. Rubber soles. Excellent condition. Measures: 12.5" x 4.25"

Description from AE:
"Put a polished finish on your business or casual look with this classic blucher oxford from Allen Edmonds. The men's Back Bay lace-up is detailed with a cap toe and light broguing and outfitted on a dress style rubber sole. A smooth leather upper and full leather linings keep it cool and comfortable."

Asking *$40 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5780h.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/img5781x.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img5784d.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img5785v.jpg/

3) Lovely black split-toe bluchers, sz 11D (US size). Made by William Chatsworth, Benchmade in England, Goodyear welted shoe of high quality. Leather uppers in very good condition; insoles and outsoles show some wear, but have lots of life left. Classic look. In need of a good polish, but otherwise excellent shoes!

Asking $45>*$40 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5732i.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5733r.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5735an.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*TAKE $3 **>>$5* OFF ANY TIE

*Some nice (mostly) trad ties...and things that remain.*

*I'm asking $5 shipping for all tie orders, regardless of number. Please use the code (A1, C3, etc.) when ordering or asking questions.*
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tiesa.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tiesa4.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tiesa5.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tiesa6.jpg/
^^^
*^^^This group is all repps and are $15.00 each except the Huntington and the Sign O' (small wear mark at tip) which are $10.*
L to R: A1-Ferrell Reed 3" *SOLD*, A2-Huntington 3.75", A3-Brooks Brothers 3", A4-Robert Talbott 3" *SOLD*, A5-Sign O' the Whale 3", A6-Ferrell Reed 3"

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/tiesb.jpg/
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tiesb4.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tiesb5.jpg/
*^^^Ties in this group are $17.50 each.*
L to R: B1-J.Press 3.25", B2-Yale Coop Pierson College emblematic (polyester) 3.25", B3-Polo wool challis 3.5" *SOLD*, B4-Robert Talbott 3", B5-Lucarelli 3.25"

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/tiesd.jpg/
https://img530.imageshack.us/i/tiesd4.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/tiesd5.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/tiesd6.jpg/
*^^^* *Ties in this group are $15 EXCEPT the two Vineyard Vines one of which is NWT, the other NWOT. They are $27.50 each.*
L to R: C1- Vineyard Vines 3.5", C2-Robert Talbott 3.25", C3-Hilditch & Keyes 3.75", C4-Larrimor's 3.5", C5-Selfridges 100% wool 3.5", C6-Vineyard Vines 3.5"

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/tiesc.jpg/
https://img340.imageshack.us/i/tiesc2.jpg/
*^^^* Ties in this group are $12.50 each.
L to R: D1-No Tag brown cotton 2", D2- No tag or fabric 2.25", D3-Laxen Woolen Mills 100% wool 3"

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* *>> $40* *>>$37.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops on everything

*Any interest in this suit at any price? It's a beauty, but I haven't received even a nibble*
This is an H. Freeman and Son 3/2 brown glen plaid with light blue overcheck suit in a 4-season weight (I love the colors of this suit). The suit is fully canvassed, has a single vent, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and all the rest of the standard TNSIL features. The fabric feels like wool, but could be a wool/poly blend.

Tagged: 46L
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26
BOC: 32.5"

Waist: 41" (was let out)
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 30" + 2.5" under the hem
No cuffs

Price: $30.00<<37.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/wefs027.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/wefs023.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/wefs024.jpg/

BB multi-colored mini-houndstooth sport shirt from the 1980s. Locker loop (unusual for a BB shirt) and button on the chest pocket. Summer weight. Excellent condition - no issues.

Chest: 46"
Check: 15.5"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $9.00<<12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jytfh012.jpg/https://img339.imageshack.us/i/jytfh013.jpg/

Here's the classic and iconic BB "fun" shirt. The cloth is pinpoint. The shirt was made in the USA and has a great collar roll with only light interlining in the collar. The shirt is in immaculate condition - no evidence of wear or flaws.

Tagged: 15.5-R
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $23.00<<27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/456002.jpg/


----------



## Pentheos

PRICE DROP TO $5. I really want to get rid of this. Women will notice you if you wear it.

SOLD



Pentheos said:


> Last remaining square, price drop to *$8 CONUS*. I'd keep it, but I already have one. With shipping, I'm taking a loss at this price. PM me.
> 
> I'll also consider a trade for some shell longwings in 12EEE / 13EEish.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Someone dropped off a bunch of bigger BB stuff at the thrift store last week, I though this was too nice to leave.
Brooks Brothers maroon sweater vest.
Pretty old but in very good condition, minimal piling, no holes.
Made in England, all Cashmere, tagged size 48
asking $30 shipped

Some shirts:

Gant Viyella Large
Long sleeves, point collar, one flap pocket
asking $20 shipped

Gitman Brothers plaid, tagged size large
lightweight, longsleeved
asking $15 shipped

Fantastic BB OCBD
size 16.5x34
blue uni stripe
Good condition, not frays on collar or cuffs, laundered with starch.
This is an older model with an unlined collar, and a tag that pre-dates country of origin labeling.
I have a couple of these myself and love them, the unlined collar and the slightly longer points give a great roll.
I'm always looking for some of these in 15.5x34/35.
asking $25 shipped

Some drops on madras:


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Cards5 just helped me acquire a fantastic madras popover, so I have some newly obsolete (to me) madras shirts to cull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Madras shirt
> This is in great condition with no logo and includes all the best little details, a flap pocket on the chest, a third collar button and a locker loop.
> 
> Gant Salty Dog
> Older but still in very good condition, locker loop.
> 
> Resilio
> This is a much older, vintage madras, tagged reads "Made in India Handloomed Madras".
> Very nice faded/bleed purple color, my favorite old BB madras jacket is made from this same cloth.
> 
> The PRL and the Gant are tagged medium and run a bit big, the other is tagged a large, but runs small (fits like a medium or a big small).
> 
> I'm asking *$10 shipped* for the Gant and the vintage purple one, and* $15 shipped *for the Polo one, I'd love for someone to make an offer on all three.


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS*:

1)*US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking $75>*$65 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/

Summer isn't over! Two Trad greats:

2) *Madras/patchwork 3/2 sack sportcoat, made in USA by JosABank *(when they made quality items). No size tag, but approx. 39R-40R (but rely on measurements). In beautiful condition. Fully lined. I wish this one fit me!

Asking $65>$55>*$45 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 20.5-21"
Waist: 19-19.5"
Sleeve: 25.75" (addt .5 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.75"
Length: 31.5"

Photos:

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/img5588a.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img5589.jpg/

3) *Lacoste light green polo shirt, sz 6*. Made in Peru.
Measures: Chest - 22.5"; Length: 25"

Asking $25>*$20 shipped*.

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5593d.jpg/

4) 5) *Brooks Brothers "346" navy flannel, sz 39S*. 2-button, center vent, 1/4 lined. Flat front pants, no cuffs. Tagged 39S. Made in USA. This is the old-style 346, NOT the current crappy outlet model. Beautiful flannel suit.

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 40-41
Waist: 37
Sleeve: 22.75 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 16.75-17
Length: 29

Waist: 32 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39.5
Inseam: 29 (2.5 to let out)

Photos:

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img5697a.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/img5699j.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img5700gu.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img5701f.jpg/


----------



## chiamdream

I'm the one who picked up swb120's navy Southwick sack, and, mercy, is it a beautiful specimen. My highest endorsement of his wares!


----------



## AlanC

*FS: New Church's Longwings - sz 13 - Made in England of Prairie Buffalo*

I have listed these over in the , but they are definitely Trad approved.


----------



## Cardinals5

Wow! Great shoes, Alan. I love the buffalo.


----------



## swb120

Wow...those are great! And, of course, not available in 10D!

Thanks for the kind words, Nathaniel! I'm glad the Southwick worked so well for you - it's a beautiful suit!


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Price Drop: Now $30!



AlanC said:


> *Ben Silver* french cuff shirt
> Tagged size: 15.5-33
> Made in Italy
> 
> Retail price ~$175
> 
> Your price: $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> This is a great shirt that I sorely wish fit me.
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img2339h.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Can't believe that hasn't been snatched up yet. If it were my size, I'd have jumped on it stat.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The grey Rosenberg 3/2 has been claimed, thank you.

A couple 3/2 tweeds I'm going to be posting as soon as I can get some good pictures. One is a light brown Harris Tweed. The other is a forest green with burgundy windowpane made by Corbin. I really wish either of these fit me well; they're both gorgeous.


----------



## Pentheos

ArtVandalay said:


> The grey Rosenberg 3/2 has been claimed, thank you.
> 
> A couple 3/2 tweeds I'm going to be posting as soon as I can get some good pictures. One is a light brown Harris Tweed. The other is a forest green with burgundy windowpane made by Corbin. I really wish either of these fit me well; they're both gorgeous.


sizes?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Pentheos said:


> sizes?


Sure, first the Harris:
Shoulders 18.5
P2P: 22.5
Sleeves: 25.5
Length BOC: 31

Corbin:
Shoulders: 18
P2P: 21.5
Sleeves: 24.5
Length BOC: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*ANGLOPHILIA! c.37-44: Denman & Goddard bespoke cashmere jkt; Gerald Austin of Bond St. blazer; Cord jacket w/patch pockets, elbow patches, throat latch, the works!*

*My apologies for the double-posting; it seems that I can no longer edit my original post, or delete it... I have, though, DROPPED PRICES ALL 'ROUND by way of apology!  *

ANGLOPHILE BLAZERS AND CORD JACKET!​
*Here's a trio of lovely jackets; two English blazers--including a (likely cashmere) bespoke beauty by Denman and Goddard of Sackville St., London, W1, the tailors mentioned in Le Carre's The Tailor of Panama!--and a (possibly unworn) cord jacket with suede elbow patches and functional throat latch!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost​.

*Also as always (and despite my initially low prices!) OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL bespoke cashmere (?) jacket by Denman and Goddard, of 31 Sackville St. London, W1.*

As everyone here knows, Denman and Goddard are a very well-respected and old-established off-Row tailoring firms. Mentioned in Le Carre's The Tailor of Panama, they even have their own Club Tie--and they do beautiful work!

This blazer is a lovely tribute to their expertise. I assumed when I acquired it that it was bult in the late 1990s and cared for very well; a quick inspection of the interior label shows that it was actually built in May, 1971! This just shows that well-made clothes, can, with proper care, be very, very durable, as this jacket is in Very Good condition. And this is a very conservative estimate; there is no fabric content listed, but it's likely that this jacket is cashmere--and the thick, luxurious cashmere of the 1970s when this was typically loomed in Scotland, rather than the thinner cashmere that's now so common. This matters, as I'm always hesitant to grade a cashmere jacket as Excellent unless it's NOS or NWOT, or NWT, owing to its being less hardy than wool. At the very least, this is a cashmere-rich blend--but I suspect it's the whole cloth, as it were.

Since this is bespoke, the two lower buttons of its cuff are fully functional; it is also fully canvassed and fully lined. There are no marks or flaws in the lining. It has the classic English cut of D&G; subtlety darted3-button front which is almost a high 3/2.5 roll, and dual vents--both of which (of course) are hook vents.

This really is a lovely jacket--and a considerable rarity!

Given its beauty, this is a steal at *$70, or lower offer*, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2--but note it has surgeon's cuffs)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28

https://img806.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img22.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/

*2) Gerald Austin of Bond St., London Classic navy blazer *

*Claimed--thank you!*

Another lovely item for the Anglophile--a Gerald Austin of Bond St. navy blue blazer! Like Peter Rabbit and Audrey Hepburn, I was brought up to believe that some of the best things come in blue packages, and this Gerald Austin blazer is a case in point. A very nice but not obtrusive English cut, this has a lovely full lining (in a lovely yellow gold that my photographs fail to capture!), a single vent, and lovely heavy brass buttons. It's also half-canvassed. It does have two minor flaws; there's a tiny brown spot on the interior lining 9found by careful examination!), and a couple of loose stitches in the lining at the top of the vent. It could also use a dry-clean to freshen it up; it's been sitting in my closet for a couple of years, unworn, and so there's one tiny, tiny talcom powder smudge on one arm. (Talc actually works well to keep moths away--hence its presence in my closet!) This can only be found on close inspection, and I know from experience it will come out with no trouble at all with either steaming/brushing, or dry cleaning.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img688.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/

*3) Lovely dark green cord jacket for College Hall; patch pockets, suede elbow patches and functional throat latch!*

Cord jackets can sometimes be associated with high-school English teachers locked into a wardrobe from 1975--but NOT this one! Made for the trad./Ivy store College Hall, this lovely dark bottle-green cord jacket is far more of the huntin', shootin', fishin aesthetic of the English landowner--or the Land Rover-driving would be English landowner of the suburban Philadelphia Main Line! It has patch pockets, a fully functional throat latch, and suede elbow patches. It also has a full lining and three football-style buttons in brown on each sleeve. It's half-canvassed, and the colour is much deeper and richer than my pictures show.

It's also in absolutely superb condition, with the minor exception of a literal pair of pin pricks in the middle of the lining; I suspect that this has never been worn!

*Asking just $50, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0x.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/chickensandanglophilia0.jpg/


----------



## Sir Cingle

Someone should buy Cards' fantastic Woolrich coat--so that I don't do it myself. It's really great looking and seems to be in great shape. Come on, folks, snatch it up! Despite all my purchases, it continues to call my name!


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Someone should buy Cards' fantastic Woolrich coat--so that I don't do it myself. It's really great looking and seems to be in great shape. Come on, folks, snatch it up! Despite all my purchases, it continues to call my name!


Thanks for the boost, Sir Cingle. The Woolrich sold yesterday - I dropped the price and it went quickly so I removed the pics and lower price. It's going back to the happy hunting ground in Wisconsin.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Ah, good. I'm a bit sad, since I would have loved to get my hands on that great coat. But I'm glad it's found a good owner.


----------



## CMDC

*Price Drops:*

H Freeman Brown Glenplaid 3/2 sack suit. *$55 conus*

Chest: 22
Shoulder 18
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2
Trousers: 38 W 29 Inseam. Flat front, cuffed



























Paul Stuart 2B darted Grey flannel suit. Heavy duty flannel. Tagged 40 Tall

*$55 conus*

Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 25
Trousers 34 waist 32 inseam. Flat front, cuffed


----------



## hookem12387

Sir Cingle said:


> Someone should buy Cards' fantastic Woolrich coat--so that I don't do it myself. It's really great looking and seems to be in great shape. Come on, folks, snatch it up! Despite all my purchases, it continues to call my name!


 On a similar note, I'm going to need someone to buy TweedyDon's new, green cord jacket before I get too tempted to finish the month on Ramen alone and add it to my closet!

Just noticed a thread on the other forum's FS section that could pertain to some of you, re: personal payments on paypal. I'm not sure what the rules are on referring traffic over there, so if I need to delete this I trust a mod will let me know. Just wanted to offer it as a PSA


----------



## hookem12387

Would there be any interest in a series of 7 BB shirts in 16/34 for around $200? Its 4 slim fit OCBDs and 3 slim fit pinpoint, forward points. I just got them in, thinking I could do the 34 sleeve length, but there's no way I could wear a jacket with these (sleeves are just too short for me).... If there's any interest, let me know. Thanks

Group photo:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds! Harris tweed; Gant 3/2 sack with suede elbow patches, throat latch; tweeds with patch pockets, Princeton 3/2 sack*

*TWEED JACKETS!​*

*(With apologies again for double-posting; I couldn't edit my earlier post to include pictures....)*

*I know, I've passed on so many tweed jackets that I really shouldn't get excited about these... But some are lovely! PLUS, many are canvassed--a feature that's not as common (common being a relative term here...) in tweeds as other jackets. And, anyway, when was the last time you saw a 3/2 sack by Gant in this condition--together with suede undercollar trim and suede elbow patches?!​*
As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) (POSS. UNWORN) Immaculate 3/2 sack by Gant with suede elbow patches, functional throat latch, and suede undercollar trim.*

This is a beauty! It's in absolutely immaculate condition--the suede elbow patches aren't scuffed in the slightest, and there's not a mark on the lovely cream-coloured full lining. This is a beautiful, classic Made in the USA 3/2 sack by Gant, with a lovely lapel roll and the classic trad./Ivy two-button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, and is made from a really beautiful brown herringbone tweed with lovely vertical stripes of contrasting dark brown and (almost unnoticeable) light blue. This jacket is also a rare ventless jacket, beloved of Flusser. It also has suede elbow patches, suede undercollar trim and a fully functional throat latch. This really is beautiful, and an absolute steal at this price!

Asking *$65, or offer*; this really is immaculate, and is likely unworn.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweeds002.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/tweeds003.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/tweeds004.jpg/ https://img805.imageshack.us/i/tweeds005.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tweeds006.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/

*Showing throat latch and collar details:*

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/throatlatch002.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/throatlatch004.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/throatlatch005.jpg/

*2) (POSS. UNWORN) Barrister for Wallach's half-canvassed charcoal herringbone w/patch pockets!*

A lovely trad./Ivy staple! This is a beautiful dark charcoal herrngbone tweed built in the USA for the (now-defunct) trad. store Wallach's; it has lovely chestnut "football" buttons that go with the tweed beautifully. This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in absolutely excellent condition; the buttons carry no patina at all, nor does the lining, and so this is another jacket that is likely unworn. This jacket is half-lined, has a center vent, and PATCH POCKETS!

Asking just *$50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/tweeds015.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tweeds016.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/tweeds019.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweeds020.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tweeds021.jpg/

*3) (POSS. UNWORN) Beautiful light brown herringbone with PATCH POCKETS for Jack Lang!*

This is another beautiful tweed that's possibly unworn! This is a lovely classic light brown herringbone, with PATCH POCKETS made for the (now defunct...) trad. store Jack Lang in Trenton, which used to serve Trenton's Ivy-educated political and industrial elite. (Both, like the store, now also defunct...!) This is a lovely half-lined jacket in immaculate condition; it has a single centre vent, and lovely dark chestnut "football" buttons without any patina at all. A lovely, classic, flawless jacket!

*Asking $45**, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Length: 31 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweeds014.jpg/

*4) Classic, canvassed, dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic Fall staple! This is a lovely dark brown herringbone Harris tweed--which, rare for a Harris, is half-canvassed. It is half-lined and has a single vent. The very dark brown football buttons have some minor patina from use, but this is certainly in excellent condition. And, like every other jacket listed in this post, it was Made in the USA!

Asking just *$45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4) 
Length: 30 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*5) Maurice Pearce of Princeton, Gentleman's Country Clothing, 3/2 full canvassed tweed sack*

This is a terrific older tweed, from the (now defunct.... of course!) trad. store Maurice Pearce of Princeton. This jacket is a lovely shade of moss green, with the tiny darker green striping running diagonally through it, an effect that's only really noticeable on close sight. The front pocket flaps are slanted, it has the classic two-button cuffs, and it's half-lined with a single vent. It also has classic Mad Men/Ivy narrower lapels (3 1/4" at their widest) and very natural shoulders. The tweed itself is in Very Good/condition, although it does need a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. (It's rather rumpled from storage.) There is a small tear in the lining at the stress point by the interior chest pocket. Given these minor and easily fixed flaws, this is just in Good condition--although it would make a great weekend tweed! Hence...

Asking just *$25, or offer*, for this full canvassed 3/2 tweed sack!

This is tagged a 40, and hand tagged an L, although it seems closer to a R; see *measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4/ (+2 1/2)
Length: 31 1/4
Shoulder 17 1/2

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tweeds025.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/tweeds026.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweeds027.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tweeds034.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/throatlatch001.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

hookem12387 said:


> On a similar note, I'm going to need someone to buy TweedyDon's new, green cord jacket before I get too tempted to finish the month on Ramen alone and add it to my closet!


Food is temporary.... a good jacket is for years!


----------



## swb120

*Price drops!*

1) Lovely black split-toe bluchers, sz 11D (US size). Made by William Chatsworth, Benchmade in England, Goodyear welted shoe of high quality. Leather uppers in very good condition; insoles and outsoles show some wear, but have lots of life left. Classic look. In need of a good polish, but otherwise excellent shoes! Measures: 12.5" x 4.5"

Asking $45>*$35 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5732i.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5733r.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5735an.jpg/

New shoes!
2) Made in USA Rockport saddle shoes, sz 11D. Brand new (or if worn, I can't see any wear at all). Beautiful tan suede and brown leather saddle, metal eyelets. Rubber soles. Great Trad classic. Measures 12.5" x 4.5".

Asking $45>*$35 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5771t.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5774z.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/img5775x.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img5776a.jpg/

3) Allen Edmonds burgundy "Back Bay" blucher cap toe, sz 10.5D. Rubber soles. Excellent condition. Measures: 12.5" x 4.25"

Description from AE:
"Put a polished finish on your business or casual look with this classic blucher oxford from Allen Edmonds. The men's Back Bay lace-up is detailed with a cap toe and light broguing and outfitted on a dress style rubber sole. A smooth leather upper and full leather linings keep it cool and comfortable."

Asking $40>*$30 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5780h.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/img5781x.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img5784d.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img5785v.jpg/

4) *Allen Edmonds tan/chili casual cap toe, sz 9D*. Rubber soles. In excellent condition.
Asking *$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img5331gp.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img5332qn.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img5333b.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img5334l.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img5335k.jpg/

5) Brooks Brothers pinpoint/broadcloth (I'm not sure which) 100% cotton button-down, pink stripes, 15 1/2-33 . In excellent condition...a beautiful shirt, beautiful collar roll.

Asking $20>*$16 shipped* (+2 west of Chicago)

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img5727up.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops on everything and one new item

*Any interest in this suit at any price? It's a beauty, but I haven't received even a nibble*
This is an H. Freeman and Son 3/2 brown glen plaid with light blue overcheck suit in a 4-season weight (I love the colors of this suit). The suit is fully canvassed, has a single vent, natural shoulders, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and all the rest of the standard TNSIL features. The fabric feels like wool, but could be a wool/poly blend.

Tagged: 46L
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26
BOC: 32.5"

Waist: 41" (was let out)
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 30" + 2.5" under the hem
No cuffs

Price: $25.00; Sold, pending payment

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/wefs027.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/wefs023.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/wefs024.jpg/

Here's the classic and iconic BB "fun" shirt. The cloth is pinpoint. The shirt was made in the USA and has a great collar roll with only light interlining in the collar. The shirt is in immaculate condition - no evidence of wear or flaws.

Tagged: 15.5-R
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 = last drop before eBay<<23.00<<27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/456002.jpg/

Alden(?) for Brooks Brothers suede/leather saddle shoes with red brick soles. I'm about 90% certain these are Aldens, but I'm open to correction if someone knows differently. I say Alden because of the heel pad under the insole and the font of the numbers on the insole (model#0822), but a quick internet search didn't find any information about that model number.

The shoes are in very good condition - the suede could use a cleaning though it's still in great shape (see last pic) and the insoles, leather saddles, and outsoles all have many years of wear remaining. These are perfect shoes for the fall with cords and tweeds.

Tagged: 11.5 E/C (E width ball and C width heel)
Outsole length: 12 5/8"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 12"

Price: $50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/adsfaeb002.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/adsfaeb003.jpg/https://img525.imageshack.us/i/adsfaeb006.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/adsfaeb011.jpg/
https://img825.imageshack.us/i/adsfaeb008.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/adsfaeb009.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/adsfaeb013.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> Would there be any interest in a series of 7 BB shirts in 16/34 for around $200? Its 4 slim fit OCBDs and 3 slim fit pinpoint, forward points. I just got them in, thinking I could do the 34 sleeve length, but there's no way I could wear a jacket with these (sleeves are just too short for me).... If there's any interest, let me know. Thanks
> 
> Group photo:


All claimed. Thank you


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining bespoke jacket now claimed!*



TweedyDon said:


> */B]
> 
> 1) BEAUTIFUL bespoke cashmere (?) jacket by Denman and Goddard, of 31 Sackville St. London, W1.
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 2) Gerald Austin of Bond St., London Classic navy blazer
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 3) Lovely dark green cord jacket for College Hall; patch pockets, suede elbow patches and functional throat latch!
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> *


----------



## unmodern

Hi gents,

I'm currently looking for a plain navy starter suit in the 36/37S range. I'd prefer year-round weight wool and trousers with no more than a 30" waist. I thrift on occasion and will take note of the Wanted posts I've seen on this thread to date. Sometimes I stumble over something worthwhile.


----------



## frosejr

Hello to all. I have sold a few things on here, but I have been selling on ebay for over 10 years. My user name is nationalpastimegames and my feedback is currently 100%. Hope you see something you need. All prices are delivered CONUS. Unfortunately at the present time I am unable to ship outside US.

If you have any questions about anything you see, please let me know.

Brooks Brothers blue and white check shirt, 17-1/2 x 34. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. $16 delivered CONUS.





Brooks Brothers blue OCBD 18 x 35, excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. $16 delivered CONUS.





Brooks Brothers pinpoint BD blue w/white stripes, 16 x 34/35, excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. $16 delivered CONUS.





Brooks Brothers blue & white short sleeve sport shirt, size XL. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. $14 delivered CONUS.





Brooks Brothers "original polo shirt", blue & white stripe button down, 16 x 32. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks etc that I saw. $16 delivered.





Gitman Brothers for Nordstrom plaid shirt, 100% cotton. Size XXL, fits true to size. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. $16 delivered CONUS.





Hart Schaffner & Marx button down sport shirt, size L, fits true to size. 100% cotton. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I could see. $16 delivered CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

Price drop on the remaining black pair!



AlanC said:


> I have listed these over in the , but they are definitely Trad approved.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Some new jackets and a tie this morning. As Cosmo Kramer would say, "Interesting trades considered."

3/2 Light Brown Harris Tweed *

Light brown with flecks of blue and gold. Gorgeous color.

https://img828.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15027.jpg
https://img821.imageshack.us/i/sept15007.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/sept15015.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/sept15013.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/sept15016.jpg/

Size unmarked, but see measurements:

Shoulders 18.5
P2P: 22.5
Sleeves: 25.5
Length BOC: 31

Asking $45 shipped

* 3/2 Corbin Forest Green Tweed w/Burgundy Windowpane*
This jacket is beautiful, and softer to the touch than a Harris.

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/sept15020.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/sept15022.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/sept15024.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/sept15026.jpg/
Unmarked size, but measurements are:

Shoulders: 18
P2P: 21.5
Sleeves: 24.5
Length BOC: 31

Asking $45 shipped

*3/2 Light Brown Harris Tweed Herringbone*
https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15003.jpghttps://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15004.jpghttps://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15005.jpg
https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15006.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15007.jpghttps://img825.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15008.jpghttps://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15009.jpg
Again, unmarked size. Measurements:

Shoulders: 18
P2P: 21
Sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 30

$45 shipped

*Two-button Brooks Brothers Cord Jacket*

https://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jpressblazer022.jpg https://img689.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jpressblazer028.jpg https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jpressblazer030.jpg https://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jpressblazer031.jpg 
Marked a 44R. Measurements are:

Shoulders: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 24.5

Asking $30 Shipped

Gant Red/Navy/White Repp
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15030.jpg https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15031.jpg
Asking $13.50 shipped


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS!*

Summer isn't over! Two Trad greats:

1) *Madras/patchwork 3/2 sack sportcoat, made in USA by JosABank *(when they made quality items). No size tag, but approx. 39R-40R (but rely on measurements). In beautiful condition. Fully lined. I wish this one fit me!

Asking $65>$55>$45>*$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 20.5-21"
Waist: 19-19.5"
Sleeve: 25.75" (addt .5 to let out)
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.75"
Length: 31.5"

Photos:

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/img5588a.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img5589.jpg/

2) *Lacoste light green polo shirt, sz 6*. Made in Peru.
Measures: Chest - 22.5"; Length: 25"

Asking $25>$20>*$16 shipped*.

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5593d.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

I just wanted to add a PSA, directed to all students on the exchange:

You should buy many tweed jackets. Wearing them makes you feel as though you should study more. In fact, studying is more fun while wearing tweed or cord jackets, it's like reading while in a great library, it just feels right. So, all actively posting students, lurking students and students considering joining AAAC for the first time, start purchasing tweeds from the exchange. My suggestion: start with all jackets near the general 41L size range, particularly ArtVandalay's recently posted, and absolutely stunning, 3/2 tweeds. Please start buying them now...so I don't have to...

This ends the PSA. Thank you


----------



## ArtVandalay

Heh...Matt, if you've got any clothes that are just a tad big for you, I'd be glad to entertain a trade for those jackets! I actually don't have a good tweed that fits me for this fall yet, and time is running out!


----------



## J'sCrew

hookem12387 said:


> I just wanted to add a PSA, directed to all students on the exchange:
> 
> You should buy many tweed jackets. Wearing them makes you feel as though you should study more. In fact, studying is more fun while wearing tweed or cord jackets, it's like reading while in a great library, it just feels right. So, all actively posting students, lurking students and students considering joining AAAC for the first time, start purchasing tweeds from the exchange. My suggestion: start with all jackets near the general 41L size range, particularly ArtVandalay's recently posted, and absolutely stunning, 3/2 tweeds. Please start buying them now...so I don't have to...
> 
> This ends the PSA. Thank you


PSA all sellers on the exchange who want to help out a poor college student send your tweeds to me, end PSA


----------



## EastVillageTrad

NWOT J. Press Yale Morse College Schoolboy Scarf Muffler

SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*SMALL but GORGEOUS 3/2 fully-canvassed heavyweight tweed sack in a vibrant plaid check!*

*ON HOLD*

You have no idea how much I wish that this was in my size--I've been searching for a jacket like this for years! This is simply gorgeous. The colourway speaks for itself--it's beautiful. Plus, this is a seriously old-fashioned heavyweight tweed--none of the flimsy "featherweight" stuff that's marketed nowadays. AND it's a 3/2 sack, with a hook vent, half-lining, two-button cuffs, and full canvassing! And the colourway is *gorgeous*... just in case you missed that!

It does have one small flaw; there's been an amateur repair to the lining in the back shoulder area, but this isn't that badly done, and could easily be fixed by a competent dry-cleaner tailor if it bothers you. Oh yes--this was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank, back when they could rival Press and Brooks, and had sales perhaps twice a year, rather than twice an hour....

This is perfect for tramping the moors after grouse, rushing buttoned-up to The Library of the Boston Athenaeum on a dark winter's evening when you don't have time to grab a overcoat, or else just for walking in the woods, or doing a quick spot of shopping at the Farmer's Market.

This is a smaller tweed--so if you've been after a tweed in your size for a while, grab this while you can!

Asking just *$65, shipped in CONUS, or offer*--this really is a lovely jacket! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
(Very natural) Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed003.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed004.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed005.jpg/ https://img186.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed006.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed008.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed009.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed010.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed011.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed014.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/beautifultweed016.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

My minor purge continues.

Allen Edmonds Berwick loafers in black calf

Size 10.5 D

Heels are in virtually new condition. They have heel pads on now to keep them unworn.

$50 conus


----------



## brantley11

After lurking for a while I finally have some stuff I think some one might want. PM me with interest or offers.

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img7601w.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/img7605f.jpg/

Here are 4 older ties
(from left)
1.) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom Green with royal blue ovals English Silk USA made 3" wide $6 incl CONUS

2.) Flying Scottsman Brown with embroidered mallard Polyester rayon blend 3" wide $8 incl CONUS

3.) Flying Scottsman Brown with tan griffins polyester or poly blend 3" wide $8 incl CONUS

4.) Resilio Brown with Pheasants and retriever polyester or poly blend 3" wide $8 incl CONUS

5.)Briar Pride of England Brown with Bugle Horn 75% Silk 25% Polyester 3" wide $8 incl CONUS

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img7606l.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img7607c.jpg/


3 Vintage Bow ties

1.) Unlined Silk Blue with Green and yellow amoeba looking things, maker unknown, adjustable $12 incl CONUS

2.) Wembly unlined silk brown with green same pattern with pointed ends, adjustable 1 1/4" wide $12 incl CONUS

3.) Wembly unlined silk maroon with deep red and blue batwing, adjustable 1 3/8" wide $12 incl CONUS

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img7614u.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7615p.jpg/



4 "trad ties"

(From left to right)
1.)Polo Ralph Lauren English Silk USA made 3" wide $8 incl CONUS

2.) Ben Silver Charleston London All Silk Olive 3" $25 incl CONUS

3.) Unknown maker (PRL?) for The Rogue 100% Wool Paisley Navy Grey Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" Wide $15 incl CONUS

4.) Polo Ralph Lauren Maroon Brown Paisley 100% Silk USA made 3 3/4" wide $8 incl CONUS

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img7611t.jpg/
https://img688.imageshack.us/i/img7613f.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Makers Navy with Yellow Flower/Medallions 100% Silk 3 1/2" wide $12 incl CONUS

2.) Brooks Brothers Basic Yellow with Light Blue stripes 100% Silk 3 3/4" wide
maybe a few picks here and there $6 incl CONUS

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img7608wj.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img7609r.jpg/

These aren't trad ties but I thought some of y'all might like a chance at these (and I have way to many ties)

1.) Robert Talbott for The Rogue light blue and white 3 3/4" wide $15 incl CONUS

2.) Polo Ralph Lauren Plum with Grey Circles USA made 100% Silk 3 1/2" wide $8 incl CONUS

3.) Robert Talbott Best of Class (older model) Red with White a nd Blue Oval Medallions 100% Silk 3 3/4" wide $15 incl CONUS

4.) Jos. A Bank Red with Blue and light blue paisley 100% silk Made in Italy 3 1/2" wide $5 incl CONUS

5.) Robert Talbott Best of Class Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" wide $15 incl CONUS

I will be listing some shirts, pants, and such tomorrow.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I picked up a pair of Bills M2Ps today, standard khaki, 36x32. asking $20 shipped/offer.

sold!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP! 8.5E Allen-Edmonds Warwick monkstraps*

These are in excellent condition! Worn sparingly, tree'd, and well-polished. I'm awful at grading shoes--tweeds, I know, shoes, not so much--so please see pictures.

*Now Asking $42 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or lower offer.*

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies042.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies032.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies034.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies040.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tradlovelies039.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

All of the jackets in the Anglophile post have now been claimed--thank you!

*Updates and price drops on remaining jackets below!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TWEED JACKETS!​*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) (POSS. UNWORN) Immaculate 3/2 sack by Gant with suede elbow patches, functional throat latch, and suede undercollar trim.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) (POSS. UNWORN) Barrister for Wallach's half-canvassed charcoal herringbone w/patch pockets!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) (POSS. UNWORN) Beautiful light brown herringbone with PATCH POCKETS for Jack Lang!*
> 
> This is another beautiful tweed that's possibly unworn! This is a lovely classic light brown herringbone, with PATCH POCKETS made for the (now defunct...) trad. store Jack Lang in Trenton, which used to serve Trenton's Ivy-educated political and industrial elite. (Both, like the store, now also defunct...!) This is a lovely half-lined jacket in immaculate condition; it has a single centre vent, and lovely dark chestnut "football" buttons without any patina at all. A lovely, classic, flawless jacket!
> 
> *Now Asking $40**, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Length: 31 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweeds014.jpg/
> 
> *4) Classic, canvassed, dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> Another classic Fall staple! This is a lovely dark brown herringbone Harris tweed--which, rare for a Harris, is half-canvassed. It is half-lined and has a single vent. The very dark brown football buttons have some minor patina from use, but this is certainly in excellent condition. And, like every other jacket listed in this post, it was Made in the USA!
> 
> Now Asking just *$40, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 30 1/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/
> 
> *5) Maurice Pearce of Princeton, Gentleman's Country Clothing, 3/2 full canvassed tweed sack*
> 
> This is a terrific older tweed, from the (now defunct.... of course!) trad. store Maurice Pearce of Princeton. This jacket is a lovely shade of moss green, with the tiny darker green striping running diagonally through it, an effect that's only really noticeable on close sight. The front pocket flaps are slanted, it has the classic two-button cuffs, and it's half-lined with a single vent. It also has classic Mad Men/Ivy narrower lapels (3 1/4" at their widest) and very natural shoulders. The tweed itself is in Very Good/condition, although it does need a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. (It's rather rumpled from storage.) There is a small tear in the lining at the stress point by the interior chest pocket. Given these minor and easily fixed flaws, this is just in Good condition--although it would make a great weekend tweed! Hence...
> 
> Now Asking just *$23or offer*, for this full canvassed 3/2 tweed sack!
> 
> This is tagged a 40, and hand tagged an L, although it seems closer to a R; see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4/ (+2 1/2)
> Length: 31 1/4
> Shoulder 17 1/2
> 
> https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tweeds025.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/tweeds026.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweeds027.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tweeds034.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/throatlatch001.jpg/


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I picked up a pair of Bills M2Ps today, standard khaki, 36x32. asking $20 shipped/offer.
> 
> sold!!


Interesting. I see pleated Bills all the time but have always passed. Seems like there's interest here, though....


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Allen Edmonds Richmonds, sz 10D. I can't remember what I had these listed at last, so let's say $35 shipped conus. Somebody please take these.


----------



## AlanC

"Another package?"

"What did you buy now?"

You've heard it before. Had the accusing looks as that new tweed, sweater or tie arrives. Of course you didn't have _that_ regimental pattern. Your other gray tweed is a plaid, not a herringbone--I understand. But maybe she doesn't.

Need to insure yourself future guilt free buying? I'm here to help.

Nothing says "please let me buy more" and "I love you!" at the same time like super luxurious Scottish cashmere for _her_.

I kid you not when I say you will not find better cashmere for the Tradly wife or girlfriend. They literally don't make 'em like this anymore. Murray Allan, thought by many to be the finest maker of Scottish cashmere, is no longer in business. My prices are around 1/10 of what you would pay retail.

Vintage *Pringle* cashmere sweater
100% Pure Cashmere
Short sleeve
Made in Scotland

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

Bust, pit to pit: 19 5/8"
Length from back of collar to bottom of ribbing:












*Claimed By Mrs. C!** Murray Allan for Harrod's crewneck sweater--'As New'
100% Cashmere
Made in Scotland
Tagged size: Small

*I had purchased this with Mrs. C in mind, however she was wishy washy about it due to her personal color preferences. At the last moment she has claimed the sweater, thus for my own ability to buy future items I don't need, what Mrs. C wants Mrs. C gets.

$75 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

I don't know what ply of cashmere this is, but there were a lot of cold goats after they made this thing. It's probably thicker than probably any other cashmere sweater you've ever felt. It's mind blowingly luxurious.

I don't know that this has ever been worn due to condition and the fact that the inspection sticker is still attached ("1" sticker visible in content tag picture).

Bust, pit to pit: 19"
Length from bottom of collar to bottom of ribbing: 24"

 https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img2442o.jpg/

Next time you hear, "Another package?" you can say, "Here, honey--this one's for you."

She's worth it...and so are you.


----------



## The Rambler

nice marketing, Alan.


----------



## a4audi08

All are left to right - first group is A, then numbered left to right. 
All ties are 1/$10 or 2/$18 SHIPPED WITHIN THE CONTINENTAL US. I WILL SHIP ELSEWHERE BUT YOU WILL PAY DIFFERENCE. 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE REFERENCE THE GROUP AND TIE # IN THE SUBJECT LINE OF YOUR PM. THANKS

A
1. abercrombie
2. woodhouse lynch
3. polo
4. talbot
https://i56.tinypic.com/f03xab.jpg

B. 
1. woodhouse lynch
2. chesterford
3. woodhouse lynch
4. woodhouse lynch
https://i55.tinypic.com/2hxu6vb.jpg

C. 
1. BB makers
2. BB makers
3. BB makers
4. BB 346
https://i55.tinypic.com/2rqzsy0.jpg

D. 
1. robert talbot
2. robert talbot
3. robert talbot
4. gap
https://i56.tinypic.com/2nhlp8p.jpg

E. 
1. 100% cotton by Rooster
2. woolen by Private Club
3. woolen Lazarus
4. cotton Polo
https://i54.tinypic.com/setwt4.jpg

F. 
1. the country shop
2. BB Basics (nwt)
3. max raab
4. keith daniels
5. trooping the colour
https://i56.tinypic.com/6nv1mx.jpg

G. 
1. BB Makers
2. hudson's british clubs
3. parksden
4. royal renoir
5. louis boston - the berkeley shop
https://i52.tinypic.com/2mwtkjb.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

Southwick Sports coat 
3/2 sack
3 patch pockets
single vent
3 buttons on the sleeve
lapped seams
natural shoulders with hardly any padding
fully lined
no flaws
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
length (BOC): 30
sleeves: 23.5--has at least 1 inch to let out
$35 shipped CONUS only

























Corbin 3/2 gray herringbone tweed coat
lapped seams
single vent
has darts, but nevertheless has a very classic silhouette
measurements:
shoulders: 19
armpits: 23
length (BOC): 31
sleeves: 25
$35 shipped

















RL Polo Made in USA Wool/Gray FLannel trousers
excellent condition
forward pleats

waist: 33
inseam: 31
cuffed: 1.5 inches
$30 shipped


















ties $7 each shipped
pendleton wool








aquascutum paisley
gant wool/silk repp
red paisley tie has been claimed


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Those pictures are gorgeous, and that Southwick's a peach! Someone really needs to snag that quickly...

Incidentally, I'm going to be out of town until Monday morning, and I'm not sure what my Internet access will be like, so please bear with me if I don't respond to your PMs before then!

As advance warning, though, I'll be posting some lovely tweeds onmy return--including more with elbow patches!--and a Langrock camelhair 3/2 sack with two front patch pockets, in 41S!


----------



## mjo_1

^You always take such excellent pictures. It would be nice if catalogs looked like that. Now somebody hurry and buy those trousers!

Best,

Michael


----------



## Cardinals5

Before going through the effort to take pictures and post, is there any interest in a couple of Barbour sport shirts, size XL, in excellent condition?


----------



## vwguy

Cardinals5 said:


> Before going through the effort to take pictures and post, is there any interest in a couple of Barbour sport shirts, size XL, in excellent condition?


What colors/patterns?

Brian


----------



## Cardinals5

vwguy said:


> What colors/patterns?
> 
> Brian


Brian, I'll take pics tomorrow and post measurements - I just wanted to make sure there's some interest.


----------



## vwguy

Cardinals5 said:


> Brian, I'll take pics tomorrow and post measurements - I just wanted to make sure there's some interest.


Excellent, thanks!

Brian


----------



## Pentheos

Cardinals5 said:


> Before going through the effort to take pictures and post, is there any interest in a couple of Barbour sport shirts, size XL, in excellent condition?


Yes. Mucho interestante.


----------



## Hopscotch

Noticed Art Vandalay offered a couple of Chipp wool jackets a few days ago. Sorry I missed them as the seemed spot on and the gray one in particular would be right for me. If the person who bought them is at all interested in discussing a trade or a sale I am happy to discuss it. I have a selection of my own tweeds and some interesting possibilities for trade or a simple purchase. I am new to the site and really haven't discovered another more discreet way to contact the buyer. Wouldn't bother but mine is serious interest and I hope to receive a reply.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I have posted this mint condition 38 L Brooks Brothers trench coat in the Sales Forum. *GONE* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...others-Trench-Coat-38-L&p=1145550#post1145550

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/bbtren.jpg/


----------



## brantley11

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img7624ls.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img7625qz.jpg/

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img7626.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Original Polo Traditional Fit Non-Iron 17x35 (Some fraying on the cuffs and collar point.)
Chest: 26 1/2"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 22

$6 incl CONUS

2.) Gant Fox Hunt Plaid 60/40 Cotton Poly Made in British Crown Colony of Hong Kong L 3rd button down collar button flap front pocket (dry cleaning tag attached.)

Chest: 24 1/2"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

$15 incl CONUS

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img7620.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img7623m.jpg/

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img7622i.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Pinpoint 15 1/2x33 Slim Fit Non Iron
Chest: 22"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

$15 incl CONUS

2.) Gitman Brothers for Hannon & Williams 16x34 Pinpoint 2x2 White Yellow Candy Stripe OCBD
Chest: 24"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

$15 incl CONUS

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img7632o.jpg/

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/img7633eq.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img7634in.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img7635ct.jpg/

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img7636.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt All Cotton Made in Philippines L
Chest: 27"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

$15 incl CONUS

2.) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2x34 White Traditional Fit Non-Iron French Cuff (has the start of fraying on the collar points and where the collar meets the neck at the front above the button, everything else is about it is great)
Chest:24 1/2"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

$8 incl CONUS

3.)Brooks Brothers Plaid L All Cotton Made in Hong Kond
chest: 25"
sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

$15 incl CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7630zh.jpg/

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img7631g.jpg/

Izod Lacoste Antique White Cardigan L 100% Orlon Acrylic Made in USA
chest: 26"
sleeve (from arm pit): 22 1/2"
length: 23 1/2"

$32 incl CONUS

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/img7627ha.jpg/

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img7628x.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img7629eq.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Elliot Chino 38 x 32 Olive pleated cuffed
waist: 37 3/4"
inseam: 32"
outseam:43"

$8 incl CONUS

2.) Brooks Brothers 346 Flat Front Chino 34x34 Stone 
waist: 17"
inseam: 29 1/2"
outseam: 40 1/2"

$8 incl CONUS

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img7639n.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img7640l.jpg/

Polo Ralph Lauren Lambswool polo sweater Black M
chest: 24"
sleeve (from arm pit): 23"

$25 incl CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img7616q.jpg/

Polo Ralph Lauren Black Flannel Wool Blend Flat Front Pants 36 x 30
waist: 36"
inseam: 29 1/2"
outseam: 41"

$12 incl CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

* Drops: 
Hickey Freeman now $23 or offer.
Rosenberg is CLAIMED.
Brooks is $28 or offer

3/2 Hickey Freeman Plaid*
Not sure what fabric this is, it's unmarked but I believe it's cotton.
The inside of the breast pocket dates the jacket as April of 1975
Three-button cuff
Unflapped patch pockets
Single vent

https://img714.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2020.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2022.jpghttps://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2024.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2025.jpg
Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 22.5"
BOC: 29.5"

$48 > $40 > 34.50* > $30 shipped*

* 3/2 Arthur M Rosenberg Grey Herringbone Tweed Sack*
https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2026.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2029.jpghttps://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2030.jpghttps://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2031.jpghttps://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2032.jpg
Unpadded shoulders

Unmarked size. Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 25.5"
BOC: 32"

$50 >$40 > $34.50 *> $31* *Shipped*

*3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers Herringbone *
Three button cuff
Single vent

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2033.jpghttps://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2034.jpghttps://img707.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2037.jpghttps://img823.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2035.jpghttps://img710.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothessept2036.jpg
Marked a 45 Reg, but the measurements are:
Shoulders: 19.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 31"

$55 > $45 > $38 *> 33.50 shipped

*

Please PM with interest or offers. Would like to unload these two jackets once and for all!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and further price drops! *

*Please PM with interest*.... although please note that I'll be out of town until Monday, and so might not respond until then!



TweedyDon said:


> *TWEED JACKETS!​*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) (POSS. UNWORN) Immaculate 3/2 sack by Gant with suede elbow patches, functional throat latch, and suede undercollar trim.*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *2) (POSS. UNWORN) Barrister for Wallach's half-canvassed charcoal herringbone w/patch pockets!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) (POSS. UNWORN) Beautiful light brown herringbone with PATCH POCKETS for Jack Lang!*
> 
> This is another beautiful tweed that's possibly unworn! This is a lovely classic light brown herringbone, with PATCH POCKETS made for the (now defunct...) trad. store Jack Lang in Trenton, which used to serve Trenton's Ivy-educated political and industrial elite. (Both, like the store, now also defunct...!) This is a lovely half-lined jacket in immaculate condition; it has a single centre vent, and lovely dark chestnut "football" buttons without any patina at all. A lovely, classic, flawless jacket!
> 
> *Now Asking $38**, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Length: 31 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweeds014.jpg/
> 
> *4) Classic, canvassed, dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> Another classic Fall staple! This is a lovely dark brown herringbone Harris tweed--which, rare for a Harris, is half-canvassed. It is half-lined and has a single vent. The very dark brown football buttons have some minor patina from use, but this is certainly in excellent condition. And, like every other jacket listed in this post, it was Made in the USA!
> 
> Asking just *$38, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 30 1/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweeds029.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/
> 
> *5) Maurice Pearce of Princeton, Gentleman's Country Clothing, 3/2 full canvassed tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Barbour "The Country Shirt" - Sold









Barbour "The Weekend Shirt" - Sold


----------



## ArtVandalay

I don't know if there would be any interest here, but I've got a 42L Harris Tweed that's too big in the shoulders for me (about 20")that I'm looking to unload. It's double vented and a grey/burgundy color. Again, don't know if there's any interest in it here, but if there is, I can post pictures. It's like new, and I've never worn it out.


----------



## Pentheos

*Interest Check: Vintage Belstaff "Countryman" XXL = 120 cm*

In August I bought a brand new Barbour Beaufort with hood and liner for myself for my birthday. Ten days later I picked up a mint condition vintage Belstaff "Countryman." It is tagged XXL / 120 cm. For comparison, my Beaufort is tagged 48" / 122 cm, which puts the Belstaff at, I guess, 47" (of course, both are oversized to be worn over layers underneath).

As soon as I got the Belstaff, I shipped it off to New England Reproofers for odor removal to freshen it up and to have it rewaxed. With shipping to them, this was a $85 service on the coat.

But now that I have it back, I realize that I have absolutely no need for a second waxed cotton coat (here in the East Bay, I hardly have use for a first one). So I'm considering selling it. Anyone interested?

About the coat. It is dark sage green with brown corduroy trim on the collar. It has a tartan lining. It has a removable internal game pouch. Two outside pockets. Drawstring on the waist and on the hood, which is integrated into the collar and snaps away. It is longer than my Beaufort in both the sleeves and the body of the coat, making it closer to a Barbour Moorland than to a Beaufort. It is in excellent condition with no creases, tears, holes, or wear spots. In terms of construction, I'd rate it as equal to my Barbour, which the sole exception that it has a heavy duty plastic zipper unlike the Barbour's metal one. It has a quaint partially handwritten tag on the inside of one pocket.

How old is it? I have no idea. Searches on this forum and google turn up very little information about the coat. (TweedyDon might know something.) I'm guessing it is more than 15 years old, could be even 30 or more years old.

But it is in excellent condition, as I said.

I'd really like to keep the coat, but it'd just sit in a closet unused.

Price. Well, the coat cost me $60 and I have $85 into it for reproofing and what-not. So I've spent $145 on it so far. Can I get this much? Probably not even close. But I'm not going to sell it for $25.

So PM me if you're interested. I can upload photos. And we can discuss price.


----------



## brantley11

*Price Drops*

After lurking for a while I finally have some stuff I think some one might want. PM me with interest or offers.

Please help my tie rack from over loading and help me recover some of the cost of these items.

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img7601w.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/img7605f.jpg/

Here are 4 older ties
(from left)
1.) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom Green with royal blue ovals English Silk USA made 3" wide $6>$4 incl CONUS

2.) Flying Scottsman Brown with embroidered mallard Polyester rayon blend 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

3.) Flying Scottsman Brown with tan griffins polyester or poly blend 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

4.) Resilio Brown with Pheasants and retriever polyester or poly blend 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

5.)Briar Pride of England Brown with Bugle Horn 75% Silk 25% Polyester 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img7606l.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img7607c.jpg/


3 Vintage Bow ties

1.) Unlined Silk Blue with Green and yellow amoeba looking things, maker unknown, adjustable $12>$10 incl CONUS

2.) Wembly unlined silk brown with green same pattern with pointed ends, adjustable 1 1/4" wide $12 incl>$10 CONUS

3.) Wembly unlined silk maroon with deep red and blue batwing, adjustable 1 3/8" wide $12>$10 incl CONUS

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img7614u.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7615p.jpg/



4 "trad ties"

(From left to right)
1.)Polo Ralph Lauren English Silk USA made 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

2.) Ben Silver Charleston London All Silk Olive 3" $25>$22 incl CONUS

3.) Unknown maker (PRL?) for The Rogue 100% Wool Paisley Navy Grey Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" Wide $15>$12 incl CONUS

4.) Polo Ralph Lauren Maroon Brown Paisley 100% Silk USA made 3 3/4" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img7611t.jpg/
https://img688.imageshack.us/i/img7613f.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Makers Navy with Yellow Flower/Medallions 100% Silk 3 1/2" wide $12>$10 incl CONUS

2.) Brooks Brothers Basic Yellow with Light Blue stripes 100% Silk 3 3/4" wide
maybe a few picks here and there $6>$4 incl CONUS

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img7608wj.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img7609r.jpg/

These aren't trad ties but I thought some of y'all might like a chance at these (and I have way to many ties)

1.) Robert Talbott for The Rogue light blue and white 3 3/4" wide $15 incl CONUS

2.) Polo Ralph Lauren Plum with Grey Circles USA made 100% Silk 3 1/2" wide $8 incl CONUS Claimed pending payment

3.) Robert Talbott Best of Class (older model) Red with White a nd Blue Oval Medallions 100% Silk 3 3/4" wide $15>$12 incl CONUS

4.) Jos. A Bank Red with Blue and light blue paisley 100% silk Made in Italy 3 1/2" wide $5>$4 incl CONUS

5.) Robert Talbott Best of Class Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" wide $15>$12 incl CONUS


----------



## etown883

etown883 said:


> Great Southwick Navy Pinstripe suit for a slimmer guy. 3/2 sack (of course).
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder = 17"
> Length (BOC) = 30"
> Chest = 19 3/4"
> Sleeve = 24" with about 2" up the sleeve
> Inseam = 28" with 1 3/4" cuffs, about 1/2" to be let out
> Waist = 16" across, with about 2" to be let out.
> 
> Just dry cleaned and ready to go.
> 
> Looking for $50 shipped.
> 
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/suit1a.jpg/
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit2d.jpg/
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/suit3.jpg/
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/suit4.jpg/


Southwick is sold!


----------



## Dragoon

I have several boxes of stuff that is getting ready to go to Goodwill or to the local consignment store and thence to Goodwill.

P.M. the size you need if interested and I will dig through it to see what I have and take pictures.

By memory:
LL Bean Double L khakis. Waists 40 to 46, inseams 34 or home hemmed to about 33. All natural fit, pleated front, some have the "comfort waist" and some of those I sewed shut so they wouldn't stretch anymore.

Carharrt, LL Bean and Levis jeans. 42 and 46 waist with a 34 inseam. Some barely worn some frayed and broken in just right.

An assortment of shorts, waist 40 and up. Most would be best suited for yard work or fishing.

Finally, the tradliest gem of all; a pair of blue denim Liberty bib overalls, size 54x32. Worn and washed just enough to be broken in perfectly. Perfect for fall/winter yard work, hunting, or as ******* lounge wear.


----------



## etown883

Price drop for this Trad staple in a rare small size! come on skinny Trads!



etown883 said:


> From my closet, a pair of Murray's Reds tagged 30/32. Waist is true, but these have been shortened. Inseam is 28.75" with an 1.75" cuff. An additional 1" can be let out. Great shape, with the wonderful faded Murray's Red. Looking for $30 shipped.
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/red1tn.jpg/


----------



## frosejr

One sold, all others have price drops.

NOTE: All of these are currently listed on ebay too - but the prices are higher there, PLUS I add shipping. Buy here, buy direct, buy cheaper!



frosejr said:


> Hello to all. I have sold a few things on here, but I have been selling on ebay for over 10 years. My user name is nationalpastimegames and my feedback is currently 100%. Hope you see something you need. All prices are delivered CONUS. Unfortunately at the present time I am unable to ship outside US.
> 
> If you have any questions about anything you see, please let me know.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue and white check shirt, 17-1/2 x 34. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. *$14* delivered CONUS.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue OCBD 18 x 35, excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. *SOLD*
> 
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint BD blue w/white stripes, 16 x 34/35, excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. *$14* delivered CONUS.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue & white short sleeve sport shirt, size XL. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. *$12* delivered CONUS.
> 
> Brooks Brothers "original polo shirt", blue & white stripe button down, 16 x 32. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks etc that I saw. *$14* delivered.
> 
> Gitman Brothers for Nordstrom plaid shirt, 100% cotton. Size XXL, fits true to size. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I saw. *$14* delivered CONUS.
> 
> Hart Schaffner & Marx button down sport shirt, size L, fits true to size. 100% cotton. Excellent condition, no flaws, marks, etc that I could see. *$14* delivered CONUS.


----------



## jfkemd

Polo trousers sold


----------



## ArtVandalay

I keep running into this 3/2 Wool Navy Blazer by Arthur Rosenberg at the thrift, and it just makes me sad. First time I saw it I got pretty excited. It has PATCH pockets. Upon closer inspection, the breast pocket has some slight wear. Aaaaaand someone removed the brass buttons.
Curse that jacket.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price Drops and one new Corbin 3/2 Wool Jacket**

Both 3/2 Harris Tweeds are now $42 each shipped.

The Green Corbin tweed and Brooks Cord are CLAIMED, thank you.

The Gant Repp is now $11.50 shipped.
 
1) 3/2 Light Brown Harris Tweed *

Light brown with flecks of blue and gold. Gorgeous color.

https://img828.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15027.jpg
https://img821.imageshack.us/i/sept15007.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/sept15015.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/sept15013.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/sept15016.jpg/

Size unmarked, but see measurements:

Shoulders 18.5
P2P: 22.5
Sleeves: 25.5
Length BOC: 31

Asking $45 shipped

* 2) 3/2 Corbin Forest Green Tweed w/Burgundy Windowpane* *CLAIMED!*

*3) 3/2 Light Brown Harris Tweed Herringbone*
https://img543.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15003.jpghttps://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15004.jpghttps://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15005.jpg
https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15006.jpghttps://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15007.jpghttps://img825.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15008.jpghttps://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15009.jpg
Again, unmarked size. Measurements:

Shoulders: 18
P2P: 21
Sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 30

$45 shipped

*4) Two-button Brooks Brothers Cord Jacket** CLAIMED!*

*Gant Red/Navy/White Repp*
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15030.jpg https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15031.jpg
Asking $13.50 shipped

*5) 3/2 Corbin Wool Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

*Asking $40 shipped*


----------



## Benson

Southwick-made (it seems) Granger Ownings Charcoal 3/2 glen plaid suit with subtle blue and red overchecks
Asking $40

This was bought on the exchange. There is no tag that states Southwick made, but a noted seller here mentioned that he believed all Granger Ownings suits were made by Southwick. It is lightweight and the pattern is lovely. Measurements below.
Jacket
Chest: 21 ½
Shoulder: 18 ½ 
Length: 30
Sleeve: 25, an inch to let

Trousers
Waist: 36
Inseam: 28
1.75 cuffs, and all original material underneath, so inseam is probably closer to 34 ½ without cuffs. 







[/URL]

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dscn8312.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dscn8308.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us [/img]


----------



## tonylumpkin

Vintage Gant Shirtmakers red uni stripe OCBD 15.5/32. Excellent condition. Has locker loop and third collar button. Asking 17.50 shipped CONUS

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/gant.jpg/
https://img256.imageshack.us/i/gant1.jpg/

A few very nice used shoes...

*Alden black shell LHS 11 C. These have been newly soled and heeled and the uppers are in excellent condition. Asking $135 shipped CONUS*

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen.jpg/
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen4.jpg/

*Allen Edmonds Stockbridge in chili, size 9D. If these were worn at all, it wasn't more than once...and not outdoors. In near new condition, asking $75 shipped CONUS*

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/aestraw.jpg/
https://img339.imageshack.us/i/aestock1.jpg/

*Hanover L.B.Sheppard shell longwings, 10.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and have been polished to a deep burgundy. The soles and heels have been newly replaced. Asking $135 shipped CONUS*

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/hanshell.jpg/
https://img213.imageshack.us/i/hanshell3.jpg/

*Alden black calf tassel loafers, size 8.5 EE. Uppers are very nice and the soles still have good wear remaining. The heel lift will need to be replaced after a few wearings. these were seconds, I believe because the heel seam on the left shoe is slightly off center (pictured). Asking $55 shipped CONUS*

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/aldtas.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/aldtas2.jpg/
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/altas2.jpg/

...and these remain...

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* *>> $40* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/


----------



## WingtipTom

*2 pairs of shoes*

I've been away from the forum for awhile, but have still been going to thrift stores every so often. I wanted to post a couple pairs of shoes here, before I post them to eBay.

*First off, a pair of burgundy calf AE "McAllister" wingtips. Size 9.5 A. Asking $60 shipped CONUS. PM with questions and for further details!*




























*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft patent leather formal shoes. Kind of unique...I've never seen a pair like this before. They appear to be vintage, but I'm not sure. Size 11.5 D/B. Asking $55 shipped CONUS. PM with questions and for further details!*


----------



## hookem12387

Sold. Thanks to all


----------



## Cardinals5

tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage Gant Shirtmakers red uni stripe OCBD 15.5/32. Excellent condition. Has locker loop and third collar button. Asking 17.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/gant.jpg/
> https://img256.imageshack.us/i/gant1.jpg/


Somebody jump on this - Gant Shirtmakers is the real deal.


----------



## Benson

All Prices include shipping to CONUS. Please PM with interest or offers. Also open to trades. If in doubt about the color of an item, the thumbnails have the most true-to-life color.

3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is a bit inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics as the collar appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and had it a bit less shoulder would still be in my closet.

Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
Chest: 44" 
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25:
Length (BOC): 30.5"
 Asking $30

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dscn8461y.jpg/
https://img821.imageshack.us/i/dscn8463.jpg/https://img255.imageshack.us/i/dscn8464j.jpg/

BB 3/2 Chambray sack with lower patch pockets
This was picked up on the exchange and doesn't fit me that well. Very good condition.
Details: 3/2 roll, lower patch and flap pockets, two on the sleeve.

SH: 18.5
C:21 7/8
SL: 25
BOC: 30.5
Asking $25

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/dscn8441.jpg/
https://img295.imageshack.us/i/dscn8440.jpg/

2B mid to light brown Harris herringbone tweed for Wallach's
Typical Harris. The blue striping is quite nice in person.

SH: 17 5/8
C: 21
SL: 24
BOC: 30
Asking $25
https://img832.imageshack.us/i/dscn8455.jpg/
https://img545.imageshack.us/i/dscn8454.jpg/

3B Donegal Mid gray with Flecks
This was bought on the exchange and is lovely. High armholes. Not too much structure for an English-made jacket (original seller bought it in Oxford if I remember correctly). I would be keeping it if it didn't need some alterations and weren't the fifth gray odd jacket in my wardrobe. 
Details: 3B, two one the sleeve, but I think there was once three on the sleeve.

SH: 17 ¾
C: 22
SL: 25 ½
BOC: 30 1/8
Asking $35

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dscn8451a.jpg/
https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dscn8450.jpg/

LL Bean Lambswool Fair Isle 
Size L-REG
This is an older LLB sweater but not so old that it wasn't made in Hong Kong. Nice soft and spongy hand. Newly washed.
Pit to pit is 22.5

SOLD


----------



## brozek

Would there be any interest in a well-worn pair of vintage ? They're size 10/11 and I usually wear a 12, so size down similar to Bean boots. They're heavy boots with brand-new (removable) wool liners, so these are serious cold-weather boots.

I've had them forever, but (1) they've always been a little snug with heavy socks and (2) I just ordered a pair of Maine Hunting Shoes. Two reasons seems like enough reasons to send them to a new home. Shipping will probably be $15-20 (since they're so heavy), so maybe $40 shipped?

*(Updated with much better photos!)*


----------



## red sweatpants

tonylumpkin said:


> Vintage Gant Shirtmakers red uni stripe OCBD 15.5/32. Excellent condition. Has locker loop and third collar button. Asking 17.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/gant.jpg/
> https://img256.imageshack.us/i/gant1.jpg/


This looks great, and my size!

What kind of fit could I expect from this shirt? I am used to wearing BB slim fit OCBD. Comprable?


----------



## Cardinals5

red sweatpants said:


> This looks great, and my size!
> 
> What kind of fit could I expect from this shirt? I am used to wearing BB slim fit OCBD. Comprable?


You should ask for an exact chest measurement from tonylumpkin, but Gant shirts of that age should be like a contemporary BB slim fit.


----------



## red sweatpants

Thank you, Cards.


----------



## MidWestTrad

Great boots that someone should grab! I have pair myself that I purchased about 25 years ago...still going strong.



brozek said:


> Would there be any interest in a well-worn pair of vintage ? They're size 10/11 and I usually wear a 12, so size down similar to Bean boots. They're heavy boots with brand-new (removable) wool liners, so these are serious cold-weather boots.
> 
> I've had them forever, but (1) they've always been a little snug with heavy socks and (2) I just ordered a pair of Maine Hunting Shoes. Two reasons seems like enough reasons to send them to a new home. Shipping will probably be $15-20 (since they're so heavy), so maybe $40 shipped?
> 
> *(Updated with much better photos!)*


----------



## jfkemd

southwick--sold

ties and corbin coat still available
price drop on the corbin--$30 shipped



jfkemd said:


> Southwick Sports coat
> 3/2 sack
> 3 patch pockets
> single vent
> 3 buttons on the sleeve
> lapped seams
> natural shoulders with hardly any padding
> fully lined
> no flaws
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> length (BOC): 30
> sleeves: 23.5--has at least 1 inch to let out
> $35 shipped CONUS only
> 
> Corbin 3/2 gray herringbone tweed coat
> lapped seams
> single vent
> has darts, but nevertheless has a very classic silhouette
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 23
> length (BOC): 31
> sleeves: 25
> $35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ties $7 each shipped
> pendleton wool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquascutum paisley
> gant wool/silk repp
> red paisley tie has been claimed


----------



## Cardinals5

Burberrys of London solid light blue shirt forward collar shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Fabric is like a soft oxford cloth, but the weave is different. MOP buttons. Double-button barrel cuffs. Condition is very good - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 17x34
Neck: 17"
Sleeves: 33"
Chest: 48"

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (color is most accurate in pic of sleeve)










Burberrys of London maroon stripe forward collar shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. MOP buttons. Double-button barrel cuffs. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5
Sleeves: 33"
Chest: 48"

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Burberrys of London multi-colored pinstripe foward point shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. MOP buttons. Double-button barrel cuffs. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Burberrys of London multi-colored pinstripe french cuff shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. MOP buttons. *French cuffs*. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Orvis blue gingham shirt with button down collar. 100% cotton. Presumably made in USA, but I can't find a country of origin tag. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: L
Neck: 16"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Viyella tartan casual shirt with button down collar. This is the later form of viyella fabric: 80% cotton/20% wool. Made in USA. Horn buttons. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: L
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $25.00; Sold, pending payment


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^^Love that Viyella tartan Cardinal, just wish it was an XL.


----------



## mjc

Two pairs of 10.5D shoes, $65 Canada/CONUS each (or trade for AE 10.5D, or 38R BB sportscoats that are non-slim enough to fit a 35" trouser waist).

First up, a pair of lovely dark brown Santoni shoes, marked as 10.5D. However, I find that the two sides of leather around the laces fully close and touch when laced up on my feet, and thus the shoes feel loose. So I would say this is better on slightly-wide 10.5 feet. I really like these, except for the width issue. Worn to work maybe 5 times.
    

Secondly: Allen Edmonds "Belgium" shoes that I bought on Ebay and never wore. There is a hammer brand on the bottom side, perhaps suggesting they were old shoes refurbished by AE - just a guess. Anyway... it turns out they're just not my style.
    

- Mike


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Pink OCBD is back on sale, with a drop in price.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> A couple of Brooks Brothers trad fit OCBDs to cull:
> Pink 16x34 $20 shipped/offer
> *Now $15 shipped/offer*
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4939962815_98c67f8e88_z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the poor pictures, the flash battery was dying)


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops: Any remaining Repp tie in the first set is $8, any tie in the second pic and any belt is $6.50. Ask re: discounts on multiple items. 
* *The Robert Talbott repp is now $13.50 shipped.
Anon Repp tie is now $8 shipped. ($20 if you take both)
Brooks Belt is 14.50 shipped**

**Repp Ties
**(Silk unless noted):*
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/

1. Brooks Brothers 
2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
3. Boston Traders *CLAIMED*
4. Brooks Brothers Makers
5. Brooks Brothers Makers

*$15* Each

*Emblematic and Patterned*
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
6. Brooks Brothers Makers
7. Brooks Brothers Makers
8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic *CLAIMED*
9. Zegna (I know, I know)

*$14 *each

*Belts*
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/

1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10 CLAIMED
*2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) *CLAIMED*
3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15*

Robert Talbott 
https://img693.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties006.jpg

Maker's Tag Missing Repp
https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties009.jpg

Brooks Brothers D-Ring Belt 
https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept9ties008.jpg​


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*$40 Sale*

A few items for sale

A. Brooks Brothers 3/2 Glen Plaid wash-and-wear suit. Tagged a 41R, 35 W 31.5" inseam.
Half lined. Great Condition $40 + S&H


















B. Brooks Brothers Yachting Blazer 40R 
This is an old Brookesase suit jacket I had modified into a yachting blazer, real MoP buttons, silk pipping. 
Some interior lining needs attention. A wonderful piece.
$40 + S&H


















C. NEW in package, Schoolboy Muffler from Luke Eyres in Cambridge England. Was part of a custom order, no association with any school

$40 + S&H


----------



## Dragoon

It grieves me to put this up for sale. I bought it from Tweedydon last spring and it fit perfectly when I got it. My weight loss has continued apace and it appears that I will never get to wear it. Per Tweedy it was NWOT when he sold it to me and I've only tried it on. It certainly looks new to me. The pockets have been opened. The spare buttons are in a bag in the pocket.

Made in U.S.A of genuine Harris Tweed for Orvis, 3/2 Sack.

$75 shipped but I will consider a trade for an equally nice jacket in 44 long.

Tagged size 46R but it is large for that size.

Shoulder to shoulder 22"
Pit to pit 25"
Sleeves 26", with maybe 2" that could be let out.
Back 33"

These sorry pictures don't do it justice, it is a beautiful jacket.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Both Harris Tweeds I recently posted have been claimed, thanks!


----------



## recoveringchef

I have a pair of brown Florsheim Imperial longwings for sale. They're size 11.5 EEE. They're in near perfect condition. I would keep them but they're just too big for my feet. Perhaps a tradly Sasquatch among us would like them. This is my first post in a while, so I hope I get this right...

$40 shipped

[







]



















Blake


----------



## Cardinals5

Last of the stuff found this weekend.

Bills Khakis Limited Edition trousers. Model M2, flat front. The 100% cotton cloth is woven like Orvis' rhinohide, but considerably softer. The condition is very good and the pants show no flaws, EXCEPT the line from when the pants were creased is faintly visible (no problem if you crease your Bills).

The color is most accurate in the main picture of the fabric - it's not a dark navy, but more like a faded navy (the pants weren't originally dark navy, but this lighter color since the color is consistent)

Tagged: 40
Waist: 41"
Outseam: 46"
Inseam: 34.5"
NO CUFFS: The buyer could easily add 1.75" cuffs (just turn the hems up and tack), but then the inseam would be 32.75. There is no significant wear on the back of the inside of the trouser legs so the cuffs would look fine.

Price: $26.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Viyella tartan shirt. This is the later viyella blend, 80/20 cotton/wool. Made in Hong Kong. Horn buttons. Condition is very good to excellent, worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Marks & Spencer navy argyle cardigan sweater in 100% extrafine lambswool. Made in Mauritius. The condition is very good - some minor pilling (I'll give it the sweater shaver treatment before shipping), but no moth bites, weak spots, etc.

Tagged: M
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34" (difficult to measure because the sleeves stretch, but certainly at least 34")

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## brozek

I'd like to find a new, trad home for this leather briefcase. I used it for a couple years in grad school, but now that I live in a city where I need to ride my bike to campus instead of walking or taking the bus, I don't use it as often as my humongous messenger bag. It's from Wilson's, which means it doesn't really have an interesting provenance (and it's made in India), but it was $250 new. It measures 17" wide, 14" high, and 6" deep, with an adjustable, padded shoulder strap. There are two large interior compartments, each of which has a sub-divider (one padded for a laptop, one unpadded). There's a third large-ish front pocket that's good for pens, cell phone, etc. If you count every little pocket and divider, there are twenty-four compartments. It holds a lot of work, in other words. 

Since USPS Priority will probably cost me $15, I'd like $60 shipped for it. PM for my Paypal address, and I can ship as early as tomorrow. I've sold a handful of things recently, so there are quite a few folks who could vouch for quick delivery and accurate descriptions/photos. Thanks much!


----------



## CMDC

2 Gitman Brothers Blue ocbd's. These appear to have never been worn. 16 neck; 34 sleeve

$22 conus each, $38 for the pair


----------



## CMDC

Both Gitmans sold!!


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Burberrys of London...shirt forward collar shirt....Made in USA.


I believe the Burberrys Made in USA shirts were (are?) made by Gitman. You might check the RN number to confirm (if you're curious).


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> I believe the Burberrys Made in USA shirts were (are?) made by Gitman. You might check the RN number to confirm (if you're curious).


Yeah, I think a number of different companies made shirts for Burberrys of Londonand Gitman was probably among them. This particular batch were made by either the Liberty Garment Manufacturing Co. or Cluett Peabody & Co (Troy, NY). I haven't heard of either company.


----------



## brozek

Pairs #2 and #5 (identical, both with 32" waist) are still available - $15 each or $25 for the pair. Thanks!


brozek said:


> I also have some Lands End trousers that I'd like to send to a new home. They're from the LE home office in Dodgeville, WI, so some of them are unhemmed and I'm not sure all of them became production models. One pair, in fact, has a handwritten tag that reads, "Shoot with rumpled appearance", so some of these may be from catalog photoshoots. All of them are new with tags though, and they're all Traditional Fit.
> 
> I kept a few pairs for myself, but I'd rather have the funds to buy myself a new rain shell than seven pairs in reserve! I'd take $15 shipped for each pair, or $25 for two. PM with interest (including the number from the list below so I can keep track) and I'll reply with my Paypal address. I'm planning to go to the post office tomorrow morning, so I'll be able to ship them out very quickly. Thanks!
> 
> Pair #2 - 32x(unhemmed), chinos, with right-hand watch pocket
> 
> Pair #5 - 32x(unhemmed), chinos, with right-hand watch pocket _**identical to Pair #2**_


----------



## tonylumpkin

Vintage Gant Shirtmakers red uni stripe OCBD 15.5/32. Excellent condition. Has locker loop and third collar button. *GONE*

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/gant.jpg/
https://img256.imageshack.us/i/gant1.jpg/

A few very nice used shoes...

*Alden black shell LHS 11 C. These have been newly soled and heeled and the uppers are in excellent condition. Asking $135 shipped CONUS*

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen.jpg/
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen4.jpg/

*Allen Edmonds Stockbridge in chili, size 9D. If these were worn at all, it wasn't more than once...and not outdoors. In near new condition, asking $75 shipped CONUS*

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/aestraw.jpg/
https://img339.imageshack.us/i/aestock1.jpg/

*Hanover L.B.Sheppard shell longwings, 10.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and have been polished to a deep burgundy. The soles and heels have been newly replaced. Asking $135 shipped CONUS*

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/hanshell.jpg/
https://img213.imageshack.us/i/hanshell3.jpg/

*Alden black calf tassel loafers, size 8.5 EE. Uppers are very nice and the soles still have good wear remaining. The heel lift will need to be replaced after a few wearings. these were seconds, I believe because the heel seam on the left shoe is slightly off center (pictured). Asking $55 shipped CONUS*

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/aldtas.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/aldtas2.jpg/
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/altas2.jpg/

...and these remain...

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* *>> $40* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/


----------



## swb120

Bringing shell to the masses...great shoes, Mike (tonylumpkin)!

*PRICE DROPS!*

Lovely black split-toe bluchers, sz 11D (US size). Made by William Chatsworth, Benchmade in England, Goodyear welted shoe of high quality. Leather uppers in very good condition; insoles and outsoles show some wear, but have lots of life left. Classic look. In need of a good polish, but otherwise excellent shoes! Measures: 12.5" x 4.5"

Asking $45>$35>*$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5732i.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5733r.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5735an.jpg/

New shoes!
1) Made in USA Rockport saddle shoes, sz 11D. Brand new (or if worn, I can't see any wear at all). Beautiful tan suede and brown leather saddle, metal eyelets. Rubber soles. Great Trad classic. Measures 12.5" x 4.5".

*SOLD*

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5771t.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5774z.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/img5775x.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/img5776a.jpg/

2) Allen Edmonds burgundy "Back Bay" blucher cap toe, sz 10.5D. Rubber soles. Excellent condition. Measures: 12.5" x 4.25"

Description from AE:
"Put a polished finish on your business or casual look with this classic blucher oxford from Allen Edmonds. The men's Back Bay lace-up is detailed with a cap toe and light broguing and outfitted on a dress style rubber sole. A smooth leather upper and full leather linings keep it cool and comfortable."

Asking $40>$30>*$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5780h.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/img5781x.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img5784d.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img5785v.jpg/


----------



## Benson

Thought i'd mention that I will be posting two older BB 3/2poplin sack suits (khaki and olive) tagged 39R (prelim measurements seem to confirm this) with cuffless trousers that measure 34W x 29 ins (3 underneath). These are in perfect condition and have been cleaned and pressed. Jacket is dartless with two on the sleeve, and pants are flat front. 

Please PM with interest. They'll be $55 each, or $100 for both.
Benson


----------



## a pine tree

Fellows-
I'm now searching for an appropriate fall/autumnal houndstooth jacket in browns, tans, olives, etc.
Sizes I can work with: 37/38/39 or maybe a smaller 40. Short/Reg/Long all work.
*Extra points are awarded if it has a ticket pocket!!*


----------



## swb120

*The need for TWEED! Brooks Bros 3/2 sack, 42R, Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed, 41S/R*

Up for sale are a few lovely tweeds I have available and which need a good home!

1) beautiful *tweed Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack*, from the "1818 Makers" line. Tagged 42R (rely on measurements). Tweed is a lovely tan, brown, red, blue/green. 1/4 lined. Lapels are normal width - need to be repressed. Made in USA.

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 22.5
Waist: 21.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 30

Photos:

https://img295.imageshack.us/i/img5906z.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img5907p.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/img5908y.jpg/

2) Lovely *Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed, approx. 41S/R-42S/R *(rely on measurements), fully lined, very heavy tweed. Tweed is a comely mix of brown, blue and green. Thinner Mad Men-esque lapels. 3/2 buttoned, with darts. Made in England.

Asking *$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 22
Waist: 20
Sleeves: 24.5 (1" to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 30.5

Photos:

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img5910q.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img5911m.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5912a.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

southwick sack with patch pockets still available.
mistake with prior post.


----------



## Benson

Please PM with interest or offers. 
Vintage BB 3/2 Poplin wash and wear sack suits 
Both of these are in excellent condition, and seemed to have hardly been worn. They must have been donated by a dry cleaner as the tags were still on them (I checked rather thoroughly for stains just in case. Moreover, there was an abundance of such items today, not least of which were what looked like 40 identical pair of navy chinos.). Thought I'd also mention that I've only once sold something that I didn't originally buy for myself, and this would be the second time. My reasons both then and now is that someone here would very much like them (I know I'D rater be adding them to my wardrobe).
Sorry for the medoicre pics.

Details: 3/2 sack; 2 on sleeve; lapped seams; NO hook vent, though; lower patch and flap pockets.

Khaki suit SOLD

 Olive suit $55 CONUS

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/dscn8471.jpg/
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dscn8474.jpg/https://img801.imageshack.us/i/dscn8472.jpg/

Jacket
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (might be some underneath)
Chest: 20
Length (boc): 30.5

Pants:
W: 34 (maybe a half inch to let)
Inseam: 28 7/8 with 3 inches to let out.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wow,_ amazing _tweeds you have there SWB.

I'm very disappointed those poplin suits Benson just posted only have 29" inseams, otherwise I'd have tried to snatch them up the second he posted them.

I have a couple suits in size 46 to post, a staple gray Norman Hilton and a DB from Cable Car Clothiers.


----------



## brantley11

*Updates and Drops*



https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img7624ls.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img7625qz.jpg/

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img7626.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Original Polo Traditional Fit Non-Iron 17x35 (Some fraying on the cuffs and collar point.)
Chest: 26 1/2"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 22

SOLD

2.) Gant Fox Hunt Plaid 60/40 Cotton Poly Made in British Crown Colony of Hong Kong L 3rd button down collar button flap front pocket (dry cleaning tag attached.)

Chest: 24 1/2"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

$15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img7620.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img7623m.jpg/

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img7622i.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Pinpoint 15 1/2x33 Slim Fit Non Iron
Chest: 22"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

SOLD

2.) Gitman Brothers for Hannon & Williams 16x34 Pinpoint 2x2 White Yellow Candy Stripe OCBD
Chest: 24"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

$15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img7632o.jpg/

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/img7633eq.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img7634in.jpg/

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img7635ct.jpg/

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img7636.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt All Cotton Made in Philippines L
Chest: 27"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

$15>$10 incl CONUS

2.) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2x34 White Traditional Fit Non-Iron French Cuff (has the start of fraying on the collar points and where the collar meets the neck at the front above the button, everything else is about it is great)
Chest:24 1/2"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

$8 incl CONUS

3.)Brooks Brothers Plaid L All Cotton Made in Hong Kond
chest: 25"
sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

$15>$10 incl CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7630zh.jpg/

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img7631g.jpg/

Izod Lacoste Antique White Cardigan L 100% Orlon Acrylic Made in USA
chest: 26"
sleeve (from arm pit): 22 1/2"
length: 23 1/2"

$32>$25 incl CONUS

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/img7627ha.jpg/

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img7628x.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img7629eq.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Elliot Chino 38 x 32 Olive pleated cuffed
waist: 37 3/4"
inseam: 32"
outseam:43"

$8 incl CONUS

2.) Brooks Brothers 346 Flat Front Chino 34x34 Stone 
waist: 17"
inseam: 29 1/2"
outseam: 40 1/2"

SOLD

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img7639n.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img7640l.jpg/

Polo Ralph Lauren Lambswool polo sweater Black M
chest: 24"
sleeve (from arm pit): 23"

$25 incl CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img7616q.jpg/

Polo Ralph Lauren Black Flannel Wool Blend Flat Front Pants 36 x 30
waist: 36"
inseam: 29 1/2"
outseam: 41"

$12>$10 incl CONUS​


----------



## brantley11

*Updates and drops*

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img7601w.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/img7605f.jpg/

Here are 4 older ties
(from left)
1.) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom Green with royal blue ovals English Silk USA made 3" wide $6>$4 incl CONUS

2.) Flying Scottsman Brown with embroidered mallard Polyester rayon blend 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

3.) Flying Scottsman Brown with tan griffins polyester or poly blend 3" wide SOLD

4.) Resilio Brown with Pheasants and retriever polyester or poly blend 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

5.)Briar Pride of England Brown with Bugle Horn 75% Silk 25% Polyester 3" wide $8>$6 incl CONUS

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img7606l.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img7607c.jpg/


3 Vintage Bow ties

1.) Unlined Silk Blue with Green and yellow amoeba looking things, maker unknown, adjustable $12>$10 incl CONUS

2.) Wembly unlined silk brown with green same pattern with pointed ends, adjustable 1 1/4" wide $12>$10 incl CONUS

3.) Wembly unlined silk maroon with deep red and blue batwing, adjustable 1 3/8" wide $12>$10 incl CONUS

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img7614u.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7615p.jpg/



4 "trad ties"

(From left to right)
1.)Polo Ralph Lauren English Silk USA made 3" wide SOLD

2.) Ben Silver Charleston London All Silk Olive 3" $25>$20 incl CONUS

3.) Unknown maker (PRL?) for The Rogue 100% Wool Paisley Navy Grey Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" Wide $15>$10 incl CONUS

4.) Polo Ralph Lauren Maroon Brown Paisley 100% Silk USA made 3 3/4" wide $8>$4 incl CONUS

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img7611t.jpg/
https://img688.imageshack.us/i/img7613f.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Makers Navy with Yellow Flower/Medallions 100% Silk 3 1/2" wide SOLD

2.) Brooks Brothers Basic Yellow with Light Blue stripes 100% Silk 3 3/4" wide
maybe a few picks here and there SOLD

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img7608wj.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img7609r.jpg/

These aren't trad ties but I thought some of y'all might like a chance at these (and I have way to many ties)

1.) Robert Talbott for The Rogue light blue and white 3 3/4" wide $15>$12 incl CONUS

2.) Polo Ralph Lauren Plum with Grey Circles USA made 100% Silk 3 1/2" wide $6
3.) Robert Talbott Best of Class (older model) Red with White a nd Blue Oval Medallions 100% Silk 3 3/4" wide $15>$10 incl CONUS

4.) Jos. A Bank Red with Blue and light blue paisley 100% silk Made in Italy 3 1/2" wide $5>$4 incl CONUS

5.) Robert Talbott Best of Class Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" wide $15>$10 incl CONUS


----------



## Benson

DROPS.



Benson said:


> All Prices include shipping to CONUS. Please PM with interest or offers. Also open to trades. If in doubt about the color of an item, the thumbnails have the most true-to-life color.
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is a bit inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics as the collar appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and had it a bit less shoulder would still be in my closet.
> 
> Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
> Chest: 44"
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25:
> Length (BOC): 30.5"
> Asking $30 NOW $25
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dscn8461y.jpg/
> https://img821.imageshack.us/i/dscn8463.jpg/https://img255.imageshack.us/i/dscn8464j.jpg/
> 
> BB 3/2 Chambray sack with lower patch pockets
> SOLD
> 
> 2B mid to light brown Harris herringbone tweed for Wallach's
> Typical Harris. The blue striping is quite nice in person.
> 
> SH: 17 5/8
> C: 21
> SL: 24
> BOC: 30
> Asking $25NOW $20
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/dscn8455.jpg/
> https://img545.imageshack.us/i/dscn8454.jpg/
> 
> 3B Donegal Mid gray with Flecks
> This was bought on the exchange and is lovely. High armholes. Not too much structure for an English-made jacket (original seller bought it in Oxford if I remember correctly). I would be keeping it if it didn't need some alterations and weren't the fifth gray odd jacket in my wardrobe.
> Details: 3B, two one the sleeve, but I think there was once three on the sleeve.
> 
> SH: 17 ¾
> C: 22
> SL: 25 ½
> BOC: 30 1/8
> Asking $35 NOW #30
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dscn8451a.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dscn8450.jpg/
> 
> LL Bean Lambswool Fair Isle
> Size L-REG
> This is an older LLB sweater but not so old that it wasn't made in Hong Kong. Nice soft and spongy hand. Newly washed.
> Pit to pit is 22.5
> 
> SOLD


----------



## Bernie Zack

Awesome. I have this same coat. I call it my "all purpose." I wear it to teach at the college in the evenings, as well as to my "day job" in court. It is my absolute favorite!



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are a few lovely tweeds I have available and which need a good home!
> 
> 1) beautiful *tweed Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack*, from the "1818 Makers" line. Tagged 42R (rely on measurements). Tweed is a lovely tan, brown, red, blue/green. 1/4 lined. Lapels are normal width - need to be repressed. Made in USA.
> 
> Asking *$65 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 22.5
> Waist: 21.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 (2" to let out)
> Shoulders: 19
> Length (BOC): 30
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://img295.imageshack.us/i/img5906z.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img5907p.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/img5908y.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Robert Kirk Cable Car Clothiers Double Breasted Suit

I saw this at the thrift store a little while ago and was so excited to see something from Cable Car that I picked it up.

I might have been rash in picking this up, as there are some flaws that may be pretty major. There are a couple tiny holes in the lapel where the price tag was stapled.
More importantly, there is also some fabric pull or bubbling, for lack of a better term, at the button point.

Anyways it's fully lined, unvented.
It's an odd DB button pattern, it's a 6x1, but it looks like it should be a 6x2 and they just forgot to cut the middle button hole (I assume you could have this done if desired).
Think It's a 46R
Pants are 40x31
jacket is 23.5" across the chest, 19" across the shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, and 32" bottom collar to hem.

Just figure I'd post it here before taking it back, if someone wants it for $15 to cover shipping let me know.


----------



## TweedyDon

All of the tweeds have now been claimed--thank you!

More coming later today!


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops

Burberrys of London solid light blue shirt forward collar shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Fabric is like a soft oxford cloth, but the weave is different. MOP buttons. Double-button barrel cuffs. Condition is very good - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 17x34
Neck: 17"
Sleeves: 33"
Chest: 48"

Price: $19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (color is most accurate in pic of sleeve)










Burberrys of London multi-colored pinstripe foward point shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. MOP buttons. Double-button barrel cuffs. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Burberrys of London multi-colored pinstripe french cuff shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. MOP buttons. *French cuffs*. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Orvis blue gingham shirt with button down collar. 100% cotton. Presumably made in USA, but I can't find a country of origin tag. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: L
Neck: 16"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Bills Khakis Limited Edition trousers. Model M2, flat front. The 100% cotton cloth is woven like Orvis' rhinohide, but considerably softer. The condition is very good and the pants show no flaws, EXCEPT the line from when the pants were creased is faintly visible (no problem if you crease your Bills).

The color is most accurate in the main picture of the fabric - it's not a dark navy, but more like a faded navy (the pants weren't originally dark navy, but this lighter color since the color is consistent)

Tagged: 40
Waist: 41"
Outseam: 46"
Inseam: 34.5"
NO CUFFS: The buyer could easily add 1.75" cuffs (just turn the hems up and tack), but then the inseam would be 32.75. There is no significant wear on the back of the inside of the trouser legs so the cuffs would look fine.

Price: TRADED









Viyella tartan shirt. This is the later viyella blend, 80/20 cotton/wool. Made in Hong Kong. Horn buttons. Condition is very good to excellent, worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $22.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Marks & Spencer navy argyle cardigan sweater in 100% extrafine lambswool. Made in Mauritius. The condition is very good - some minor pilling (I'll give it the sweater shaver treatment before shipping), but no moth bites, weak spots, etc.

Tagged: M
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34" (difficult to measure because the sleeves stretch, but certainly at least 34")

Price: $22.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## swb120

*More stuff with price drops!*

1) *Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R*. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

Asking *$60>$55>$50>$45>$40>$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

2) Harris Tweed is a more traditional gray herringbone, with suade elbow patches. Approx. size 40-41R (see measurements). Single vent.

*SOLD *

Measurements: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25-25.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

Photos:

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4055i.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4056k.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img4057x.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4248j.jpg/

3) Lovely brown check Harris Tweed. Approx. size 40R (check measurements). 2-button, center vent, darted. Lapels are slightly thinner than norm. Sorry for the bad photos. Asking *$35>30>25>$20 shipped*. (+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Waist: 20
Length: 31.5
Shoulder to shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24

Photos:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/img3418cw.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img3421m.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3422xs.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/img3424w.jpg/

4) Harris Tweed brown herringbone, tagged size 42R. Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5
Length: 30.5

https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img1281u.jpg/ https://img168.imageshack.us/i/img1282j.jpg/ https://img212.imageshack.us/i/img1284q.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Coach surcingle belt. It appears it's made of 100% natural linen. Colors are beige (natural linen) and navy blue.

Tagged: 40 (for someone with a 38" waist)
Length to center button hole: 40"

Price: $17.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Pendleton red 100% cashmere sweater with raglan sleeves. Made in USA. Worn with very, very minor piling and a couple of threads undone at the very bottom of the waistband (I'll sew them back together before shipping). The color appears brighter in the pictures than in real life - it's a standard red.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 44" (I wear a medium or 40R jacket and this is a little big on me)
Sleeves: 34" unstretched

Price: $28.00; Sold, pending payment


----------



## ar traveler

A couple of recent finds for sale that I can't use.*

**SOLD**Brooks Brothers Black Formal Braces- $20 + $5 shipping*
Hardware says "Made in England", woven nylon or silk (not sure), nickel hardware, white kid leather, woven tabs, and elastic in the back. They look new, I really can't find any flaw whatsoever. I'd keep them for myself, but I already have a pair of AT white moire braces. They appear to be Medium sized, at least comparing them to my ATs.

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/p9211368.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/p9211369.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/p9211370.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers Belt- $20 + $5 shipping*
Oxblood leather belt with brass hardware. Size 38, Made in Italy. Hardware looks great, no scratches or discoloration. Leather has no scratches, but could use a little cleaning.


----------



## rangerset

Classic sack, would snap it if it was a size 40R!


----------



## CMDC

Further Drops:
H Freeman Brown Glenplaid 3/2 sack suit. *$50 conus*

Chest: 22
Shoulder 18
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2
Trousers: 38 W 29 Inseam. Flat front, cuffed



























Allen Edmonds Berwick loafers in black calf

Size 10.5 D

Heels are in virtually new condition. They have heel pads on now to keep them unworn.

*$40 conus*


----------



## allan

*Alden captoes*

Alden captoes, 9 medium, black.

Marked 9 B/D. That's normally my size, but these feel a tad large on me. Might be better on a slightly wider 9 or maybe on a 9.5. But if 9 B/D is your size for Aldens, these are for you.

I've worn these very little. Soles are near 100%. Heels show a bit of rounding. No other defects that I notice.

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/sidewq.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/threequarter.jpg/
https://img375.imageshack.us/i/soles.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/heelso.jpg/
https://img375.imageshack.us/i/numbers.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/labelm.jpg/

$60 shipped in the US.

Trees not included, sorry.


----------



## Reptilicus

I purchased this truly exceptional Burberry's coat from closerlook last week and was sad to find out that the coat could not accommodate my long monkey-arms. I mis-measured. I could not find evidence that this trench ever had a day of wear. It looks brand new to me. It has a button-on wool collar liner and button in wool liner, reach-through pockets, belt with D-rings, and a button close skirt and pockets. I'll pass it on for what I have into it which is $175 shipped. Measurements are: chest-23.5" (Coat size 41), Length 48", Raglan sleeve measured like shirt 33.5"


----------



## allan

*Seat stick*

A seat stick, or "shooting stick" as they say in the Mother Country...

This one doesn't have the cachet of the one that TweedyDon posted here
a while ago -- there's no maker's label -- but it's fully functional.
It's obviously not new, so you won't look like a newbie at the
racetrack or the shooting meet, but the leather on the seat and
handles is intact.

One piece of the snap is missing on the little strap that holds the
halves closed. This would be a simple fix at any leather shop, or you
could cut off the strap entirely, or leave it as is. The strap is not
necessary at all, and most shooting sticks don't have them.

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/standingp.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/seatc.jpg/
https://img411.imageshack.us/i/shafty.jpg/
https://img237.imageshack.us/i/closedw.jpg/

$35 shipped in the contiguous 48 states. At cost elsewhere: probably
reasonable to Canada but expensive overseas because of the length.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Team, 

I've got a pair of barely-worn AE Park Avenues in black, 10 1/2 D. They are in perfect shape, practically new, but for two wearings of scuff marks on the sole.

Shipped for $200. Happy to provide pictures if there is any interest. 

JB

PS: the Park Ave if you don't know is the sine qua non of traditional, formal shoes. They are captoe balmorals, a very elegant shoe.


----------



## Benson

UPDATE AND DROP
Also, note that I am happy to cut fairly nice deals if more than one item purchased; I need room in my closet!


Benson said:


> Please PM with interest or offers.
> Vintage BB 3/2 Poplin wash and wear sack suits
> Both of these are in excellent condition, and seemed to have hardly been worn. They must have been donated by a dry cleaner as the tags were still on them (I checked rather thoroughly for stains just in case. Moreover, there was an abundance of such items today, not least of which were what looked like 40 identical pair of navy chinos.). Thought I'd also mention that I've only once sold something that I didn't originally buy for myself, and this would be the second time. My reasons both then and now is that someone here would very much like them (I know I'D rater be adding them to my wardrobe).
> Sorry for the medoicre pics.
> 
> Details: 3/2 sack; 2 on sleeve; lapped seams; NO hook vent, though; lower patch and flap pockets.
> 
> Khaki suit SOLD
> 
> Olive suit $55 CONUS NOW $48
> 
> https://img828.imageshack.us/i/dscn8471.jpg/
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dscn8474.jpg/https://img801.imageshack.us/i/dscn8472.jpg/
> 
> Jacket
> Shoulder: 17 7/8
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (might be some underneath)
> Chest: 20
> Length (boc): 30.5
> 
> Pants:
> W: 34 (maybe a half inch to let)
> Inseam: 28 7/8 with 3 inches to let out.


----------



## tonylumpkin

A few very nice used shoes...*NOW WITH LOWER PRICES*

*Alden black shell LHS 11 C. These have been newly soled and heeled and the uppers are in excellent condition. Asking $135 >>$115 shipped CONUS*

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen.jpg/
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen4.jpg/

*Allen Edmonds Stockbridge in chili, size 9D. If these were worn at all, it wasn't more than once...and not outdoors. In near new condition, asking $75 >>$65 shipped CONUS*

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/aestraw.jpg/
https://img339.imageshack.us/i/aestock1.jpg/

*Hanover L.B.Sheppard shell longwings, 10.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and have been polished to a deep burgundy. The soles and heels have been newly replaced. Asking $135 >>$115 shipped CONUS*

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/hanshell.jpg/
https://img213.imageshack.us/i/hanshell3.jpg/

*Alden black calf tassel loafers, size 8.5 EE. Uppers are very nice and the soles still have good wear remaining. The heel lift will need to be replaced after a few wearings. these were seconds, I believe because the heel seam on the left shoe is slightly off center (pictured). Asking $55 >>$45 shipped CONUS*

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/aldtas.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/aldtas2.jpg/
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/altas2.jpg/

...and these remain...

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* *>> $40* *>>$37.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/


----------



## brozek

Just wanted to note that these guys are still available, and I updated the post with a better set of photos. 


brozek said:


> Would there be any interest in a well-worn pair of vintage ? They're size 10/11 and I usually wear a 12, so size down similar to Bean boots. They're heavy boots with brand-new (removable) wool liners, so these are serious cold-weather boots.
> 
> I've had them forever, but (1) they've always been a little snug with heavy socks and (2) I just ordered a pair of Maine Hunting Shoes. Two reasons seems like enough reasons to send them to a new home. Shipping will probably be $15-20 (since they're so heavy), so maybe $40 shipped?
> 
> *(Updated with much better photos!)*


----------



## jfkemd

price reduction
southwick sack now $30 shipped



jfkemd said:


> Southwick Sports coat
> 3/2 sack
> 3 patch pockets
> single vent
> 3 buttons on the sleeve
> lapped seams
> natural shoulders with hardly any padding
> fully lined
> no flaws
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> length (BOC): 30
> sleeves: 23.5--has at least 1 inch to let out
> $35 shipped CONUS only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Brooks Brothers OCBDs (2)
16 x 34
Blue is supima oxford, graph check is non-iron

$30 for the pair delivered CONUS, Paypal

Claimed! *Brooks Brothers* OCBDs (2)
15.5 x 34
Pink is supima oxford, blue is pinpoint oxford

$30 for the pair delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*Robert Talbott* sport shirt
Size: M
Hidden button down collar

$18 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*SOLD!* Orvis tattersall sport shirt
Size: L

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/7772/img2529h.jpg


----------



## ArtVandalay

jfkemd said:


> price reduction
> southwick sack now $30 shipped


If that jacket was a couple inches longer in the sleeves I would have jumped on it two weeks ago.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Corbin Jacket and Gant Tie drops*

*Price Drops!**

The Gant repp tie is now $10 shipped
The Corbin Jacket is now $37.50 shipped 
 *

*Gant Red/Navy/White Repp*
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15030.jpg https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15031.jpg
Asking $13.50 shipped

*5) 3/2 Corbin Wool Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

*Asking $40 shipped*


----------



## anonymouz

What's the width on that Gant tie?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BUMP

A few items for sale

A. Brooks Brothers 3/2 Glen Plaid wash-and-wear suit.

Tagged a 41R
Shoulder:	19"
Length:	31"
Sleeve:	25"
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 31.5"

Half lined. Great Condition $40 + S&H


















B. Brooks Brothers Yachting Blazer 40R 
This is an old Brookesase suit jacket I had modified into a yachting blazer, real MoP buttons, silk pipping. 
Some interior lining needs attention. A wonderful piece.
$40 + S&H
Shoulder:	18.5"
Length:	31"
Sleeve:	25"


















C. NEW in package, Schoolboy Muffler from Luke Eyres in Cambridge England. Was part of a custom order, no association with any school

$40 + S&H








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Cap made from Donegal Tweed, super-soft, earflaps with snap fasteners. I purchased this cap back in summer 1995 from Lock and only wore it a few times in winter as it was always a bit snug. Band measures 22 1/4" inside. Condition excellent, no marks or stains, indistinguishable from new. Asking price USD$55 to my PayPal (price includes shipping, continental US and Canada). Send me a message or email.
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/cap1hn.jpg/
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/cap2x.jpg/
> 
> This is a beautiful cap from one of the world's great hat shops. The tweed is amazing.


This cap is now in the hands of its new owner (or should that be "on the head of"?). Anyway, Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD*! NWT *Filson* suspenders
Made in USA

Retail $50

Your price: $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

https://img709.imageshack.us/img709/3535/img2499uq.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely Trad. Fall jackets! Langrock, BB 3/2 sack by Special Order, Harris Tweed, elbow patches, patch pockets, and more!*

*LOVELY FALL JACKETS!*

*I have quite a few lovely jackets to pass on; this is just the first set! Coming soon is a very muted tartan 3/2 sack, a lovely 3/2 poplin suit by J. Press, more tweeds, including Harris and Breanish, a "Natural Shoulder" jacket by Racquet for Wallach's, and more!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost*.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Langrock of Princeton 3/2.5 camelhair sack. *

This is lovely! This is a newer Langrock jacket, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's almost certainly camelhair. It's in terrific condition, although it does have two minor flaws; there's literally a pinprick-sized hole on the top right shoulder (shown), and a small, faint blue mark on the interior of the jacket which has left a shadow on the back to one side; this can be seen if you're looking for it from the outside, and so isn't really noticeable at all--but it is there, and needs to be mentioned! (I've shown both of these flaws below.) On the very positive side, though, this jacket is otherwise in excellent condition! It's also fully canvassed, has patch pockets, lovely buttons with no patina at all, two button cuffs, a hook vent, and a half-lining. Basically, it's a classic Langrock jacket!

Given its two flaws, I'm asking *just $45* for this trad. classic!

*UPDATE: Please note that the chest measurement on this jacket is 21 1/2, NOT 20 1/2 as previously noted--that was a typo.! *

It's tagged a *41S*, but please see the *measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28 1/2

 https://img837.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds005.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds006.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds007.jpg/

Pinprick hole is shown at the single end of the hangtag:

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds008.jpg/

Pinprick in lining:

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds009.jpg/

Faint mark on outside back:

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds011.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds012.jpg/

Same mark from interior:

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds013.jpg/

*2) Classic canvassed herringbone Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic Fall jacket! Made in the USA, this is a lovely blue-grey heringbone Harris with the occasional and subtle flecks of moss green and chestnut brown, that you'll need to examine the cloth closely to find. (You could try this as a pick up line... "can you find the flecks in my tweed..?" to get her to lean in to you.... But I can't vouch for this being effective!) It has the traditional football buttons in burnished chestnut, which have no patina at all; this was a rarely, if ever, worn coat. It's half lined with a single vent, and--rare for a Harris--*half-canvassed*. If this were 1/2" longer in the body it wouldn't be here...

Asking *just $50*, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 3/8)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds014.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds015.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds016.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds017.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds018.jpg/

*3) Crafted in Philadelphia; tweed with suede elbow patches, patch pockets, and leather buttons!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Another jacket that wouldn't be here were my jacket collection less insanely extensive than it is.... and were I not now living in a Victorian farmhouse with limited closet space! This is a lovely tweed Made in Philadelphia, with patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a half-lining, and a single vent. It's in excellent condition, except that the top of one of the leather buttons has come off as a result of ageing; this certainly isn't a result of hard use, as this jacket was rarely worn. Since this is a four button cuff and this is the top button you could either remove this button on each side and take it down to a three button cuff (I'd do this) or else I'l be happy to include a set of "football" buttons as replacements. Or you could use your own! There's also two small brown watermarks in the lining on one side; shown.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32

https://img710.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds020.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds021.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds023.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds022.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds024.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds025.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds026.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds027.jpg/

*
4) Brooks Brothers Special Order 3/2 full-canvass tweed sack--with patch pockets!*

Another jacket that's a victim of my need for a coop, this is a truly beautiful 3/2 sack in a very striking and unusual tweed. It was a Special Order (MTM?) tweed, and features 1/4 lining, patch pockets, a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a single hook vent. It also has exceptionally natural shoulders, and drapes beautifully as a result. It's fully canvassed. This tweed is also a great testament to how long proper clothes can last when cared for; this is in excellent condition, and presents as a fairly recent jacket that's not had much wear.... But it was built on September 18th, 1975!

This is lovely, but it needs a new home--and will surely find one quickly at *just $65, boxed and shipped CONUS*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4

*My apologies for the shadows and sunlight effects; it's very bright in the farm's dining room this morning!*

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds039.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds040.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds045.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds041.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds042.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds044.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Aquascutum raincoat and trenchcoat - 42R & 46L/48L*

Up for sale are two Aquascutum trenchcoats, both in excellent condition. Both will require dry cleaning prior to wearing.

1) *Aquascutum Aqua 5 brown single-breasted raincoat, tagged size 42R *(see measurements below). Made in Canada. In outstanding condition (save the leather on the buckles, which show age). Raglan sleeves, epaulettes, fully lined, cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape.

Asking *$70 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length: 45
Sleeves: 25 (from epaulette to sleeve end) + 10 (from center of back to epaulette)
Shoulders: 19.5-20 (from epaulette to epaulette)

Photos:

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5927r.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img5928d.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5929h.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img5930a.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img5932j.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img5933p.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5934c.jpg/

2) *Aquascutum Aqua 5 olive-colored trenchcoat*, tagged sz 44T (see measurements - *approx. 46L-48L*). Fully lined (though this model never came with a button-in or zip-in wool liner). D-rings, horn buttons, throat flap (under collar), cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape, leather on buckles in good shape. A few faint spots, which should come out with cleaning.

Asking *$70 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 52-53
Waist: 50-51
Length: 52
Sleeves: 25
Shoulders: 24-25

Photos:

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img5917v.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/img5918b.jpg/ https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img5919h.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img5920jl.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img5922i.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img5935.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img5923le.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*STILL MORE TWEEDS!!!*

5) *Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with faint tan/yellow lines, tagged 42R *(check measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA.

Asking *$35 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 41
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 25 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/img5937o.jpg/
https://img825.imageshack.us/i/img5941.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5938o.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5939d.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img5940c.jpg/ 
https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5942k.jpg/

6) *Harris Tweed, gray herringbone, approx. 39R *(see measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA.

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 39
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24.75
Shoulders: 17.5

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img5944g.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img5946e.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img5946e.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img5949r.jpg/

7) *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack tweed sportcoat, tagged size 45R*(see measurements). From the "1818 Makers" line. 3/2-button, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA. Tweed is a lovely burgundy, tan and green (see close-up photo for colors). Lapels are normal width - need to be repressed.

Asking *$55 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 47
Waist: 45
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 20

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img5951x.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5956e.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5957.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img5958w.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img5959y.jpg/

*TROUSERS:*
I also have a pair of like-new *Bill's Khakis in british tan, tagged MP2 sz 38*, heavy twill, measurements: waist - 38 (+2 to let out), inseam - 29 (+1 to let out, +4 if lose the 1.5" cuffs). 
Asking *$25 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).

and a pair of like-new *Vineyard Vines flat front tan cords, tagged size 42*. Measure: waist - 42 (+2 to let out), inseam - 32 (+.75 to let out), 1.25" cuffs.
Asking *$25 shipped *(+2 west of Chicago).


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Stow Away Parka. Only 1 or 2 wearings. Perfect condition, hook and loop closures in perfect condition. Gortex fabric with double rip-stop weave. Hood stows in collar. Coat can stow into it's own pocket. Size Medium, 33" long. Lots of room inside for layers or a coat. $40 shipped.


----------



## brantley11

I wanted to see if there was any interest in a pair of Allen Edmond Viking II chukka boots 10 1/2 C they are a unique shade of tan brown and they appear to be pigskin leather (they have the small indentions all over, so I am assuming pigskin.) I wear a 10 1/2 D and was trying to make these work, but after 10 or so wearings that will not work. I would be looking for a trade for some chukka boots.


----------



## Pentheos

*Uber-trad Harris Tweed*

For sale: a 3/2 Harris Tweed sack in beautiful autumnal colors. Half-lined (more like 1/3 lined, but I'll call it half). Perfect soft shoulders. Two lower patch pockets. Made for "Oakcrest Capwell's California", about whom I've found nothing online. Despite being vintage (see the HT tag of a sort I've never seen below) it is in excellent condition. It has very neat throat latch buttoned on the inside chest (the buttons are in place on the collar). Unfortunate it is not my size.

I'm thinking this is a 42 medium long, but here are the actual measurements:

chest: 44"
length (BOC): 31"
sleeves: 26"
shoulders: 19"

How about $45 CONUS?










I love these colors:










Half-lining, and you can see the great seams:










HT tag and buttoned down throat latch:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Great jacket, Pentheos. My size and all, but I've spent my last dinero this month.


----------



## farrago

Pentheos said:


> For sale: a 3/2 Harris Tweed sack in beautiful autumnal colors. Half-lined (more like 1/3 lined, but I'll call it half). Perfect soft shoulders. Two lower patch pockets. Made for "Oakcrest Capwell's California", about whom I've found nothing online. Despite being vintage (see the HT tag of a sort I've never seen below) it is in excellent condition. It has very neat throat latch buttoned on the inside chest (the buttons are in place on the collar). Unfortunate it is not my size.
> 
> I'm thinking this is a 42 medium long, but here are the actual measurements:
> 
> chest: 44"
> length (BOC): 31"
> sleeves: 26.5"
> shoulders: 19.5"
> 
> How about $45 CONUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-lining, and you can see the great seams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT tag and buttoned down throat latch:


Capwell's was a department store in downtown Oakland. It was bought out by Emporium, the department store over in the city. My rusty memory seems to think that it was gone by the mid 80's.


----------



## ArtVandalay

That is gorgeous....perfect size, except for the shoulders. Ugh.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Autumnal ties! Handmade Ancient Madder, Burberry, Vintage Liberty of London cravat/stock--and a Liberty madras!*

I have a few lovely autumnal ties to pass on! All are in excellent condition.* All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost. *Offers welcome on all!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) *Handmade Ancient Madder* -- *$16*

Color is most accurate in the lapel picture:

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/autumnties002.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/autumnties003.jpg/

2) *Burberry* -- *$14*

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/autumnties004.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/autumnties005.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/autumnties006.jpg/

3) *Vintage Liberty of London silk cravat/stock* -- *$16*

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/autumnties007.jpg/ https://img34.imageshack.us/i/autumnties009.jpg/

4) *Liberty of London madras* -- *Claimed--thank you!*

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/autumnties010.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/autumnties011.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/autumnties012.jpg/


----------



## allan

*Barbour Kielder coat*

Barbour "Kielder" field coat. Ideal for fall weather!

I bought this on eBay last year. It's a beautiful, high-quality coat, but I've hardly worn it. I've had to admit that it's too big for me.

Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, _not _waxed.

Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.

23" shoulder to shoulder
25" across chest
23" across waist
35.5" center of collar to cuff
32" collar seam to hem

Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.

Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.

I see no signs of wear at all.

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hpim3115a.jpg/

List $598. Asking $120 shipped in the US. Shipping at cost, minus US shipping cost, elsewhere.


----------



## Pentheos

PRICE DROP to $40 CONUS

Sold!!! Thanks.



Pentheos said:


> For sale: a 3/2 Harris Tweed sack in beautiful autumnal colors. Half-lined (more like 1/3 lined, but I'll call it half). Perfect soft shoulders. Two lower patch pockets. Made for "Oakcrest Capwell's California", about whom I've found nothing online. Despite being vintage (see the HT tag of a sort I've never seen below) it is in excellent condition. It has very neat throat latch buttoned on the inside chest (the buttons are in place on the collar). Unfortunate it is not my size.
> 
> I'm thinking this is a 42 medium long, but here are the actual measurements:
> 
> chest: 44"
> length (BOC): 31"
> sleeves: 26"
> shoulders: 19"
> 
> How about $45 CONUS?


----------



## Benson

Olive Poplin Suit is NOW $40 Shipped CONUS. Again, this suit is in outstanding condition. If you are on the fence, PM me, I am sure we can work something out, like say a BS regimental tie for free.



Benson said:


> UPDATE AND DROP
> Also, note that I am happy to cut fairly nice deals if more than one item purchased; I need room in my closet!


----------



## Benson

LAST DROP. NOW $30 shipped.



Benson said:


> Southwick-made (it seems) Granger Ownings Charcoal 3/2 glen plaid suit with subtle blue and red overchecks
> Asking $40
> 
> This was bought on the exchange. There is no tag that states Southwick made, but a noted seller here mentioned that he believed all Granger Ownings suits were made by Southwick. It is lightweight and the pattern is lovely. Measurements below.
> Jacket
> Chest: 21 ½
> Shoulder: 18 ½
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 25, an inch to let
> 
> Trousers
> Waist: 36
> Inseam: 28
> 1.75 cuffs, and all original material underneath, so inseam is probably closer to 34 ½ without cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/dscn8312.jpg/https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dscn8308.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us [/img]


----------



## Benson

Last Drops.



Benson said:


> All Prices include shipping to CONUS. Please PM with interest or offers. Also open to trades. If in doubt about the color of an item, the thumbnails have the most true-to-life color.
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is a bit inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics as the collar appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and had it a bit less shoulder would still be in my closet.
> 
> Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
> Chest: 44"
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25:
> Length (BOC): 30.5"
> Asking $30 NOW $20
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dscn8461y.jpg/
> https://img821.imageshack.us/i/dscn8463.jpg/https://img255.imageshack.us/i/dscn8464j.jpg/
> 
> BB 3/2 Chambray sack with lower patch pockets
> SOLD
> 
> 2B mid to light brown Harris herringbone tweed for Wallach's
> Typical Harris. The blue striping is quite nice in person.
> 
> SH: 17 5/8
> C: 21
> SL: 24
> BOC: 30
> Asking $25 NOW $18
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/dscn8455.jpg/
> https://img545.imageshack.us/i/dscn8454.jpg/
> 
> 3B Donegal Mid gray with Flecks
> This was bought on the exchange and is lovely. High armholes. Not too much structure for an English-made jacket (original seller bought it in Oxford if I remember correctly). I would be keeping it if it didn't need some alterations and weren't the fifth gray odd jacket in my wardrobe.
> Details: 3B, two one the sleeve, but I think there was once three on the sleeve.
> 
> SH: 17 ¾
> C: 22
> SL: 25 ½
> BOC: 30 1/8
> Asking $35 NOW $25
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dscn8451a.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dscn8450.jpg/
> 
> LL Bean Lambswool Fair Isle
> Size L-REG
> This is an older LLB sweater but not so old that it wasn't made in Hong Kong. Nice soft and spongy hand. Newly washed.
> Pit to pit is 22.5
> 
> SOLD


----------



## Benson

MORE DROPS


Benson said:


> All prices include shipping within CONUS. I'm also happy to trade. Please pm with offers, questions.
> 
> AE Park Ave 10 ½ C Burgundy Calf
> These are in good condition save a flaw on the rim of the opening, part of which, perhaps ¼ of an inch, has broken off. This is barely noticeable, of course, as your trouser will likely cover it. It is also the reason for the very low price
> $30 NOW $20 PENDING PAYMENT
> https://img188.imageshack.us/i/dscn8295s.jpg/
> 
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dscn8294.jpg/https://img199.imageshack.us/i/dscn8305.jpg/
> 
> Dexter Made in USA penny loafers burgundy calf 10 ½ c $20 NOW $15 PENDING PAYMENT
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/dscn8299.jpg/
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/i/dscn8304.jpg/
> 
> Mercanti Fiorenti 10M Black calf wingtips
> Not particularly trad, I know, but these shoes are a)reasonably well-made, b) wonderfully lighter than all other wingtips I've ever tried that weren't total junk, c)comfortable for those of us with wide feet (I wear E and EE on most Alden lasts and these fit me well). They were purchased for $135 in DSW and have been worn twice. I wouldn't be posting them here if I wore black shoes anymore.
> $40 NOW$30
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/dscn8296c.jpg/
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscn8298.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dscn8297.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

Love this jacket, but its about two sizes to small.



allan said:


> Barbour "Kielder" field coat. Ideal for fall weather!
> 
> I bought this on eBay last year. It's a beautiful, high-quality coat, but I've hardly worn it. I've had to admit that it's too big for me.
> 
> Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, _not _waxed.
> 
> Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.
> 
> 23" shoulder to shoulder
> 25" across chest
> 23" across waist
> 35.5" center of collar to cuff
> 32" collar seam to hem
> 
> Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.
> 
> Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.
> 
> I see no signs of wear at all.
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hpim3115a.jpg/
> 
> List $598. Asking $120 shipped in the US. Shipping at cost, minus US shipping cost, elsewhere.


----------



## Reptilicus

Nautica NX1000 Jacket in the off-white color. This jacket is 100% completely new and has never been worn. I have scanned tags but not the originals. Size Medium. $40 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

All are claimed apart from the Burberry--which is *now $13*! 



TweedyDon said:


> I have a few lovely autumnal ties to pass on! All are in excellent condition.* All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost. *Offers welcome on all!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 1) *Handmade Ancient Madder* -- *claimed*
> 
> 2) *Burberry* -- *$14*
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/autumnties004.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/autumnties005.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/autumnties006.jpg/
> 
> 3) *Vintage Liberty of London silk cravat/stock* -- *Claimed!*
> 
> 4) *Liberty of London madras* -- *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops

Burberrys of London solid light blue shirt forward collar shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Fabric is like a soft oxford cloth, but the weave is different. MOP buttons. Double-button barrel cuffs. Condition is very good - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 17x34
Neck: 17"
Sleeves: 33"
Chest: 48"

Price: $16.00 - last drop before ebay<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (color is most accurate in pic of sleeve)










Burberrys of London multi-colored pinstripe foward point shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. MOP buttons. Double-button barrel cuffs. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $16.00 - last drop before eBay<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Burberrys of London multi-colored pinstripe french cuff shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. MOP buttons. *French cuffs*. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $16.00 - last drop before eBay<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Orvis blue gingham shirt with button down collar. 100% cotton. Presumably made in USA, but I can't find a country of origin tag. Condition is excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: L
Neck: 16"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $16.00; Sold, pending payment










Viyella tartan shirt. This is the later viyella blend, 80/20 cotton/wool. Made in Hong Kong. Horn buttons. Condition is very good to excellent, worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $19.00; Sold, pending payment










Marks & Spencer navy argyle cardigan sweater in 100% extrafine lambswool. Made in Mauritius. The condition is very good - some minor pilling (I'll give it the sweater shaver treatment before shipping), but no moth bites, weak spots, etc.

Tagged: M
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34" (difficult to measure because the sleeves stretch, but certainly at least 34")

Price: $19.00<<22.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS!* Offers welcome!

Up for sale are two Aquascutum trenchcoats, both in excellent condition. Both will require dry cleaning prior to wearing.

1) *Aquascutum Aqua 5 brown single-breasted raincoat, tagged size 42R *(see measurements below). Made in Canada. In outstanding condition (save the leather on the buckles, which show age). Raglan sleeves, epaulettes, fully lined, cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape.

Asking $70> *$60 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length: 45
Sleeves: 25 (from epaulette to sleeve end) + 10 (from center of back to epaulette)
Shoulders: 19.5-20 (from epaulette to epaulette)

Photos:

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5927r.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img5928d.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5929h.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img5930a.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img5932j.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img5933p.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5934c.jpg/

2) *Aquascutum Aqua 5 olive-colored trenchcoat*, tagged sz 44T (see measurements - *approx. 46L-48L*). Fully lined (though this model never came with a button-in or zip-in wool liner). D-rings, horn buttons, throat flap (under collar), cotton/poly blend, classic A-line shape, leather on buckles in good shape. A few faint spots, which should come out with cleaning.

Asking $70> *$60 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 52-53
Waist: 50-51
Length: 52
Sleeves: 25
Shoulders: 24-25

Photos:

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img5917v.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/img5918b.jpg/ https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img5919h.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img5920jl.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img5922i.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img5935.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img5923le.jpg/


----------



## brozek

If anyone would like these for $30 shipped, I'm game.



brozek said:


> Would there be any interest in a well-worn pair of vintage ? They're size 10/11 and I usually wear a 12, so size down similar to Bean boots. They're heavy boots with brand-new (removable) wool liners, so these are serious cold-weather boots.
> 
> I've had them forever, but (1) they've always been a little snug with heavy socks and (2) I just ordered a pair of Maine Hunting Shoes. Two reasons seems like enough reasons to send them to a new home. Shipping will probably be $15-20 (since they're so heavy), so maybe $40 shipped?
> 
> *(Updated with much better photos!)*


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and *price drops* below!

Please PM with interest and offers--and *offers are ALWAYS welcome*!



TweedyDon said:


> *LOVELY FALL JACKETS!*
> 
> *I have quite a few lovely jackets to pass on; this is just the first set! Coming soon is a very muted tartan 3/2 sack, a lovely 3/2 poplin suit by J. Press, more tweeds, including Harris and Breanish, a "Natural Shoulder" jacket by Racquet for Wallach's, and more!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost*.
> 
> Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) Langrock of Princeton 3/2.5 camelhair sack. *
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *2) Classic canvassed herringbone Harris Tweed!*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic Fall jacket! Made in the USA, this is a lovely blue-grey heringbone Harris with the occasional and subtle flecks of moss green and chestnut brown, that you'll need to examine the cloth closely to find. (You could try this as a pick up line... "can you find the flecks in my tweed..?" to get her to lean in to you.... But I can't vouch for this being effective!) It has the traditional football buttons in burnished chestnut, which have no patina at all; this was a rarely, if ever, worn coat. It's half lined with a single vent, and--rare for a Harris--*half-canvassed*. If this were 1/2" longer in the body it wouldn't be here...
> 
> Asking *just $40*, boxed and shipped in CONUS!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 3/8)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds014.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds015.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds016.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds017.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds018.jpg/
> 
> *3) Crafted in Philadelphia; tweed with suede elbow patches, patch pockets, and leather buttons!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> Another jacket that wouldn't be here were my jacket collection less insanely extensive than it is.... and were I not now living in a Victorian farmhouse with limited closet space! This is a lovely tweed Made in Philadelphia, with patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a half-lining, and a single vent. It's in excellent condition, except that the top of one of the leather buttons has come off as a result of ageing; this certainly isn't a result of hard use, as this jacket was rarely worn. Since this is a four button cuff and this is the top button you could either remove this button on each side and take it down to a three button cuff (I'd do this) or else I'l be happy to include a set of "football" buttons as replacements. Or you could use your own! There's also two small brown watermarks in the lining on one side; shown.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds020.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds021.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds023.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds022.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds024.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds025.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds026.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds027.jpg/
> 
> *
> 4) Brooks Brothers Special Order 3/2 full-canvass tweed sack--with patch pockets!*
> 
> Another jacket that's a victim of my need for a coop, this is a truly beautiful 3/2 sack in a very striking and unusual tweed. It was a Special Order (MTM?) tweed, and features 1/4 lining, patch pockets, a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a single hook vent. It also has exceptionally natural shoulders, and drapes beautifully as a result. It's fully canvassed. This tweed is also a great testament to how long proper clothes can last when cared for; this is in excellent condition, and presents as a fairly recent jacket that's not had much wear.... But it was built on September 18th, 1975!
> 
> This is lovely, but it needs a new home--and will surely find one quickly at *just $60, boxed and shipped CONUS*!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> *My apologies for the shadows and sunlight effects; it's very bright in the farm's dining room this morning!*
> 
> https://img838.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds039.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds040.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds045.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds041.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds042.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds044.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> 1. Double-breasted overcoat, grey, wool blend, size 44L


This overcoat is going to the thrift store next week, so someone should buy it. You will not find a coat as heavy or as boring as this. Perfect for winter weather in Canada or a northern state.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cashmere Chester Barrie of Savile Row, Shepard's Check tweed, Brooks 3/2 houndstooth sack, half-canvassed Harris, Racquet for Wallach's Natural Shoulder tweed!*

*MORE LOVELY FALL JACKETS!*​
*I also have several more jackets to post; two tartan 3/2 sacks (one muted green, one bright red), a hopsack blazer, a J. Press navy polin suit... and more! Coming soon....​*
As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.​
*Also as always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!​*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row!*

Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining and a faint smell of mothballs that will be easily fixed by a trip to the dry-cleaner! (Don't worry--this jacket has been quarantined from the others because of this; although a day of airing has reduced the trace of mothballs to one where you need to really sniff closely to detect it!) This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row.

This is just *$95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.

Tagged a 44 Extra Long, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/

*2) Lovely bold Shepard's Check tweed by Browning of Fifth Avenue, New York*

I've found that this jacket is essentially a compliment magnet.... But, alas, it's just a bit too short, and so it needs a new home. 

Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue this lovely, heavy traditional tweed in a Shepard's Check with red and blue windowpaning as part of the check pattern has a dual vent, is half-lined, and features slant pockets. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $55, or offer *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweeds014.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/tweeds017.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds019.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/tweeds021.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds018.jpg/

*3) (POSS. UNWORN) Racquet "Natural Shoulder" jacket for Wallach's*[/B]

This beautiful, natural shoulder jacket is in immaculate condition; indeed, it's likely that it's unworn. Made in the USA by Racquet "Natural Shoulder" clothing for Wallach's, the trad. beauty is a classic brown herringbone with a subtle red and turquoise windowpane--this can hardly be seen, and is lovely! The jacket is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has (of course) very natural shoulders, a single hook vent, and leather-covered "football" buttons.

*Asking just $49, or offer *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 5/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

*NB: My pictures don't do the richness of this tweed justice at all! *

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tweeds001.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/tweeds002.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tweeds003.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds006.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds004.jpg/ https://img186.imageshack.us/i/tweeds005.jpg/

*4) Half-canvassed brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy 9almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$30, or offer *, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*5) Brooks Brothers half-canvassed 3/2 houndstooth sack*

A beautiful trad. Fall staple! This is a 3/2 sack, half-canvassed, with a full lining and two button cuffs. It's a lovely, classic houndstooth in beautiful Fall colours.. and, yes, I am rather reluctant to part with it! But my wife's comment that I'm not running a tweed museum has a ring of truth.... This is slightly rumpled from storage and so could use a press or a steam; it also has a few stitches loose on the lining at the top of the vent (shown). Given these minor and easily fixed issues, it's only in Very Good condition. As such...

...asking *just $45, or offer!*

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tweeds025.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweeds023.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds027.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tweeds026.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*FINAL CUTS BEFORE THEY GO TO EBAY*

A few very nice used shoes...*NOW WITH LOWER PRICES*

*Alden black shell LHS 11 C. These have been newly soled and heeled and the uppers are in excellent condition. Asking $135 >>$115 >>$105 shipped CONUS*

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen.jpg/
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/aldshellpen4.jpg/

*Allen Edmonds Stockbridge in chili, size 9D. If these were worn at all, it wasn't more than once...and not outdoors. In near new condition, asking $75 >>$65 >>$57.50 shipped CONUS*

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/aestraw.jpg/
https://img339.imageshack.us/i/aestock1.jpg/

*Hanover L.B.Sheppard shell longwings, 10.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and have been polished to a deep burgundy. The soles and heels have been newly replaced. Asking $135 >>$115 >>$105 shipped CONUS*

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/hanshell.jpg/
https://img213.imageshack.us/i/hanshell3.jpg/

*Alden black calf tassel loafers, size 8.5 EE. Uppers are very nice and the soles still have good wear remaining. The heel lift will need to be replaced after a few wearings. these were seconds, I believe because the heel seam on the left shoe is slightly off center (pictured). Asking $55 >>$45 >>$40 shipped CONUS*

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/aldtas.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/aldtas2.jpg/
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/altas2.jpg/

...and these remain...

A pair of USA made Cole-Haan saddle shoes in tan suede and brown leather, size 9 D. These are in excellent condition, 90% or better on both the soles and uppers. Asking $47.50 *NOW >> $42.50* *>> $40* *>>$35* shipped CONUS.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/colebi.jpg/
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/cole2.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/cole3o.jpg/ https://img90.imageshack.us/i/cole4.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheWGP

*NIB AE, Park Avenues, Cheaney, Sharkskin, Cigar Shell!*

Well, it's been awhile since I posted... this means I've got a lot of stuff to put up, and I hope to work on that backlog soon! I'm starting out today with shoes, ties and sweaters; some of these are from my personal collection, and I am sure that every one will find a good home! It's a special lot of shoes, so act quickly!

All prices include shipping in CONUS; shipping elsewhere can be arranged, just PM me to discuss it. Payment is via Paypal, with personal payment greatly appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!

Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!

Without further ado, here are the shoes!

1) *New in box* Allen Edmonds Westgate wholecuts in Brandy, size 11E. Never worn, only tried on one shoe once. It fits me great and I displayed them in my closet - I just haven't worn them yet, at least partly because they're so stunning as they are! I purchased directly from AE, and these come with the original box, of course! *$109.*











2) Allen Edmonds Concord monkstraps in chestnut, size 11E, original box included - worn THREE times. You know how some sellers, especially on Ebay, will say "worn two or three times!!!" and you think "yeah, right" or something like that? This is NOT that - I actually recall each specific instance where I wore these shoes, and have included pictures of the soles & heels still in pristine condition to bear that out. These shoes are great - but I got another pair of monkstraps that have crowded these out. Comes with original box. *$55.*











3) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue in merlot, size 10D. These are the ever-reliable cap-toe bals that just about everyone has in their closet. These have seen some wear, but the heel caps have just been replaced and the soles will see some miles yet. No flaws or condition issues otherwise. Great, instantly wearable classic pair of shoes! *$47.*











4) Cheaney of England merlot wingtips, size 8.5D. Claimed!
5) Stuart McGuire black wingtips in SHARKSKIN, size 8.5D. Claimed!

6) Last but not least, we have a pair of Hanover L.B. Sheppard plain toe bluchers in cigar shell cordovan, size 7D. The real horse's butt, as they say, and a great shade to boot. The only issue is around the heel mouth - a cobbler can easily remedy this. Heels are in amazing shape, soles workable for awhile but may need replacement sooner rather than later. But still, did I mention, it's vintage USA-made cigar shell cordovan? *$45.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 37--44: Tartan 3/2 and 3/2.5 sack jackets; Canvassed hopsack blazer w/patch pockets; J. Press poplin suit, possibly unworn!*

I have some more lovely jackets to pass on!

As always, *prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL full-canvas muted green tartan 3/2 sack*

I acquired this in a trade from another member, and you have no idea how disappointed I am that it's just too large for me. 

It's fully canvassed, fully lined, has an absolutely beautiful lapel roll, was Made in the USA, and is a gorgeous, versatile muted tartan. I _wish_ that it fit!

I really don't want to give this up, but, since it doesn't fit, I should.

Asking just*$50, or offer*, for this trad. gem!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 34

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers001.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers002.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers005.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers006.jpg/

*2) Navy half-canvassed hopsack blazer with patch pockets.*

This is a very nice, basic, navy blazer. There's no fabric content listed, but it's pretty clearly wool in a hopsack weave. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed. It is darted, alas, but it does have patch pockets and a single center vent. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $40*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/5

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers008.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers009.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers011.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers012.jpg/

*3) Fully canvassed red tartan 3/2.5 sack!*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until i list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40*

*Measurements:*

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*4) (POSS. UNWORN) J. Press navy cotton poplin suit*

This is immaculate, and possibly unworn. It's the classic J. Press navy cotton poplin 3/2 sack suit. This has a beautiful lapel roll, and lovely hook vent, half-lining, two button cuffs, AND it's half-canvassed. The trousers are flat front, have 1 5/8" cuffs, and come complete with suspender buttons. This is beautiful, and the this being a navy polin suit jacket and trousers could easily be worn on their own.

A steal at *$65, or offer*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 23 3/4 (+2 1/5)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31

Inseam: 26 3/4 )plus cuffs and turned under material)
Waist, laid flat: 18 3/4.

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers018.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers019.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers020.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers021.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers022.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers023.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

*Ties & a special belt!*

Round 2 continues: ties and a belt! All the ties came from my own closet, and are cared for and in good shape. Same terms as above, all prices include shipping in the CONUS, please PM me for shipping elsewhere. I accept Paypal; personal payment is much appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!

Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!

1) Izod Lacoste surcingle belt size 38 - This belt is a real vintage relic - and it's a great stripe pattern as well! The leather on the ends has seen better days, but it's been treated with Lexol and should thus be good as it is for awhile. I wore this a time or too myself, but have concluded it's just a bit too small for me. Get this quick, before fall comes in earnest! *$15.*











2,3,4,5) Tie Group 1. All handmade, the BB in the USA, the Z in Italy. This group includes, from left to right:

2) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x59 - little presents! Great for parties! Thick luxurious silk. *$13*
3) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x58 - repp. *$11*
4) Brooks Brothers Makers, claimed!
5) Ermenegildo Zegna EXTRA-LONG - 3.5x64 - I know, I know, apologies for including this one, but I've had repeated requests for extra-long ties. *$13*










6,7,8,9,10) Tie Group 2. All handmade in the USA. This group includes, from left to right:

6) Robert Talbott Best of Class 4x59.5 *$12*
7) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.75x57 *$12*
8) Robert Talbott Best of Class for Nordstrom - 3.75x59.5 - thickest, best quality tie listed, also newer than any other RT BOC - *$13*
9) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.5x57 *$11*
10) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.25x57 *$11









*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Autumnal silk scarf, Made in Italy--and a Handmade in England, NIB leather and steel hipflask!*

*Two more items for today!* 

*A) Autumnal Italian silk scarf*

This is a beautiful silk scarf made in Italy from thick, luxurious silk. It's perfect for autumn, and measures 11 1/4" by 51". Unfortunately, it does have a mark at one end (shown) from where the riginal price sticker was; otherwise, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition!

A*sking just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers035.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers034.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers039.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers037.jpg/

*B) NIB Made in England leather-clad steel hipflask*

The perfect size for for autumn walks in the woods, helping you make that "special" morning coffee before that long day at work, or for getting through another faculty meeting with your sanity intact, this is a lovely little 4oz leather-clad hipflask, handmade in England by Daines and Hathaway!

This is a current model of flask, as is new and unused in its original box; it's only been removed to be photographed!

Asking just *Claimed--thank you!*! 

International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers024.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers028.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers033.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers029.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

And the conclusion of today's posting for me: Round 3, with sweaters! I have a half-dozen lovely articles to pass on, including lots of baby-soft cashmere at prices you have to see to believe!

Same terms as above, all prices include shipping in the CONUS, please PM me for shipping elsewhere. I accept Paypal; personal payment is much appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!

Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!

1) J. Ashford 100% Cashmere light brown sweater *Claimed!*2) Apt.9 Mens 100% Cashmere mid-brown ribbed V-neck sweater, Claimed!
3) Land's End 100% cashmere burgundy v-neck sweater, Claimed!
4) L.L. Bean 93% Cashmere, 7% Wool oatmeal zip-up mock-turtleneck sweater with corduroy patch elbows! Traded!
5) Brooks Brothers long-sleeved polo-neck sweater/polo/ 100% Sea Island Cotton -*Claimed!

*6) Finally, a real treat for those of you who remember the Izod Lacoste days. a vintage Izod Lacoste striped-chest sweater, 100% cotton, size XL, pit to pit is 26". There's no ifs, ands or buts about it - this is a seriously heavy sweater, heavier than any other cotton sweater I've ever held! Great for heavy weather and amazing feel - it's with a heavy heart I let this go. *$24*


----------



## allan

PM'd the Don for that hipflask!

I can manage to afford a few of his things because he's taller than I am... if his gorgeous tweed jackets were my size, I'd be dead broke by now!


----------



## C. Sharp

For what its worth I think this is a great item.

5) Brooks Brothers long-sleeved polo-neck sweater/polo/ 100% Sea Island Cotton - size XL, pit to pit 25-26". This item is seriously vintage - look at the tag! Made in the USA, beautiful buttons, great Trad aesthetic. Vintage Sea Island Cotton isn't too common, either, and this would make a great Fall weekend pullover! *$22







*


----------



## Bato

*40R/41L BB suits, 10D BB loafers, JAB tweed overcoat*

Hey all,

I usually lurk, but I have come to the conclusion that it is time to pass along some items that I simply no longer wear or that just do not fit. I apologize in advance for the poor photography as daylight is hard to come by during the week and, frankly, I am not a photographer. I am open for trades - especially for jackets, suits, and bonus points for a navy blazer in 40-41L.
*
3/2 Brooks Brothers dark gray with blue and light gray stripes* - Two button cuffs and plain front, uncuffed trousers. The pattern on the suit is a conservative alternating light blue and light gray stripe. Please note that somewhere along the way, the BB tag came loose on the collar, but evidence is still on the inside of the interior jacket pocket. It is a sack with a center vent.

$60 CONUS

https://img829.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p9240259.jpg

Shoulders - 18.5
Pit to pit - 21.25
Sleeve - 24.5 + 2.5
Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.25

Waist - 17.5 accross the waist + 3.5 
Inseam - 31.25 + 2
Outseam 42.25

*2b Brooks Brothers Brooksgate Charcoal suit* - This is a gorgeous suit. It is tagged as a 41L, but please see the measurements. The suit is tagged as a Brooksgate, but **appears** to pass the pinch test for canvassing. The shoulders on this suit are softly tailored and gave me that nice sloping look you would find on a Southwick. The trousers are plain front with 2 inch cuffs. I would die to keep this, but the waist just isn't going to work. It is darted and has a center vent.

$75 CONUS

https://img836.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p9240260.jpg

Shoulders - 18
Pit to pit - 21.5
Sleeve - 26.5 + 1.5-2
Length (from bottom of collar) - 32.5
Jacket waist - 19-19.5

Waist - 15.5 accross the waist + 3
Inseam - 31.5 + 5 (if you ditch the cuffs)
Outseam 42.5

*Brooks Brothers Loafers in 10D* - I picked these up at the outlet last summer. These shoes just never fit me, so I am reluctantly passing these on. There is plenty of life left in the heels and soles. They are good year welted. There is a tiny scuff on the right toe and also another scuff on the right heel. Both are hardly noticeable. The shoes have always been kept with trees.

$65 CONUS

https://img580.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p9240257.jpg

*Charcoal JAB Tweed Overcoat *- This is tagged a 40R, but please see my measurements as it a bit large in the chest. I picked up this coat last September at JAB and have wore it 3 or 4 times because the office was pretty much casual with all the snow we got in DC. This coat raglan sleeves, a center vent, and fleece lined side pockets.

Pit to pit - 25 across the chest
Length from under collar - 44
Sleeve (from pit to cuff) - 16.5 (Note: my sleeve length on a suit jacket from shoulder seam to cuff is a 26, and the coat fit me.

$75 CONUS

https://img14.imageshack.us/i/p5170174.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/p5170177.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Benson

AE Captoes and Dexter loafers now sold.


----------



## Reptilicus

Burberry's DB trench coat. I can't find a single days wear on it. Size 41-42 Features button-on wool collar and button in-wool liner (color Navy), reach-through pockets, belt with D-rings, and a button close skirt and pockets. This coat is gorgeous, between khaki and british khaki in what I would call a wheat color. Purchased from another member but doesn't fit me. I'll pass it on for what I have into it which is $175 shipped. Measurements are: chest-23.5", Length 48", Raglan sleeve measured like shirt 33.5" w/ 1+" to let out.


----------



## Reptilicus

*BB No Iron Sport Shirt Size M*

Here is a great Brooks Brothers No-Iron Sport shirt, color lavender, Traditional Fit, in size Medium. Has exactly 1 wearing. Perfect condition. $25 shipped.


----------



## Dragoon

Price drop to $60 shipped.



Dragoon said:


> It grieves me to put this up for sale. I bought it from Tweedydon last spring and it fit perfectly when I got it. My weight loss has continued apace and it appears that I will never get to wear it. Per Tweedy it was NWOT when he sold it to me and I've only tried it on. It certainly looks new to me. The pockets have been opened. The spare buttons are in a bag in the pocket.
> 
> Made in U.S.A of genuine Harris Tweed for Orvis, 3/2 Sack.
> 
> $75 shipped but I will consider a trade for an equally nice jacket in 44 long.
> 
> Tagged size 46R but it is large for that size.
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder 22"
> Pit to pit 25"
> Sleeves 26", with maybe 2" that could be let out.
> Back 33"
> 
> These sorry pictures don't do it justice, it is a beautiful jacket.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ That really is a beautiful tweed, and a steal at that price!

The AE monkstraps posted earlier are now claimed, as are all of the ties. Thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drops!!

The Corbin Tweed is now $37.50!
The Gant is $9!

*Gant Red/Navy/White Repp*
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15030.jpg https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15031.jpg
3.5" wide
Asking $13.50 shipped

*5) 3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 B
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

*Asking $40 shipped*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on the tweeds below*--and *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost*.

*1) Classic canvassed herringbone Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic Fall jacket! Made in the USA, this is a lovely blue-grey heringbone Harris with the occasional and subtle flecks of moss green and chestnut brown, that you'll need to examine the cloth closely to find. (You could try this as a pick up line... "can you find the flecks in my tweed..?" to get her to lean in to you.... But I can't vouch for this being effective!) It has the traditional football buttons in burnished chestnut, which have no patina at all; this was a rarely, if ever, worn coat. It's half lined with a single vent, and--rare for a Harris--half-canvassed. If this were 1/2" longer in the body it wouldn't be here...

Asking *just $42 or offer *, boxed and shipped in CONUS! 
[/B]
*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 3/8)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds014.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds015.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds016.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds017.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds018.jpg/

*2) Brooks Brothers Special Order 3/2 full-canvas tweed sack--with patch pockets!*

Another jacket that's a victim of my need for a coop, this is a truly beautiful 3/2 sack in a very striking and unusual tweed. It was a Special Order (MTM?) tweed, and features 1/4 lining, patch pockets, a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a single hook vent. It also has exceptionally natural shoulders, and drapes beautifully as a result. It's fully canvassed. This tweed is also a great testament to how long proper clothes can last when cared for; this is in excellent condition, and presents as a fairly recent jacket that's not had much wear.... But it was built on September 18th, 1975!

This is lovely, but it needs a new home--and will surely find one quickly at *just $50 or offer, boxed and shipped CONUS*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4

*My apologies for the shadows and sunlight effects; it's very bright in the farm's dining room this morning!*

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds039.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds040.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds045.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds041.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds042.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds043.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds044.jpg/

*3) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row!*

Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining and a _very_ faint smell of mothballs that will be easily fixed by a trip to the dry-cleaner! (Don't worry--this jacket has been quarantined from the others because of this; although a day of airing has reduced the trace of mothballs to one where you need to really sniff closely to detect it!) This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row.

This is just *$85 or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.

Tagged a 44 Extra Long, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/

*4) Lovely bold Shepard's Check tweed by Browning of Fifth Avenue, New York*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*5) (POSS. UNWORN) Racquet "Natural Shoulder" jacket for Wallach's*[/B]

This beautiful, natural shoulder jacket is in immaculate condition; indeed, it's likely that it's unworn. Made in the USA by Racquet "Natural Shoulder" clothing for Wallach's, the trad. beauty is a classic brown herringbone with a subtle red and turquoise windowpane--this can hardly be seen, and is lovely! The jacket is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has (of course) very natural shoulders, a single hook vent, and leather-covered "football" buttons.

*Asking just $40, or offer *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 5/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

*NB: My pictures don't do the richness of this tweed justice at all! *

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tweeds001.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/tweeds002.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tweeds003.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds006.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds004.jpg/ https://img186.imageshack.us/i/tweeds005.jpg/

*6) Half-canvassed brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy (almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$28 or offer *, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*7) Brooks Brothers half-canvassed 3/2 houndstooth sack*

A beautiful trad. fall staple! This is a 3/2 sack, half-canvassed, with a full lining and two button cuffs. It's a lovely, classic houndstooth in beautiful Fall colours.. and, yes, I am rather reluctant to part with it! But my wife's comment that I'm not running a tweed museum has a ring of truth.... This is slightly rumpled from storage and so could use a press or a steam; it also has a few stitches loose on the lining at the top of the vent (shown). Given these minor and easily fixed issues, it's only in Very Good condition. As such...

...asking *just $45 or offer!*

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tweeds025.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweeds023.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds027.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tweeds026.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on some jackets below--and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON ALL!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

As always, *prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*1) BEAUTIFUL full-canvas muted green tartan 3/2 sack*

I acquired this in a trade from another member, and you have no idea how disappointed I am that it's just too large for me. 

It's fully canvassed, fully lined, has an absolutely beautiful lapel roll, was Made in the USA, and is a gorgeous, versatile muted tartan. I _wish_ that it fit!

I really don't want to give this up, but, since it doesn't fit, I should.

Asking just* $50 or offer*, for this trad. gem!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 34

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers001.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers002.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers005.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers006.jpg/

*2) Navy half-canvassed hopsack blazer with patch pockets.*

This is a very nice, basic, navy blazer. There's no fabric content listed, but it's pretty clearly wool in a hopsack weave. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed. It is darted, alas, but it does have patch pockets and a single center vent. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $40*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/5

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers008.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers009.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers011.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers012.jpg/

*3) Fully canvassed red tartan 3/2.5 sack!*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until i list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45*

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*4) (POSS. UNWORN) J. Press navy cotton poplin suit*

This is immaculate, and possibly unworn. It's the classic J. Press navy cotton poplin 3/2 sack suit. This has a beautiful lapel roll, and lovely hook vent, half-lining, two button cuffs, AND it's half-canvassed. The trousers are flat front, have 1 5/8" cuffs, and come complete with suspender buttons. This is beautiful, and the this being a navy polin suit jacket and trousers could easily be worn on their own.

A steal at *$60 or offer*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 23 3/4 (+2 1/5)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31

Inseam: 26 3/4 )plus cuffs and turned under material)
Waist, laid flat: 18 3/4.

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers018.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers019.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers020.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers021.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers022.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL half-canvassed English hacking jacket, in gunclub check with functional ticket pocket!*

This is beautiful! I acquired this through the generosity of SartoNYC, and desperately wanted it to fit... But after a couple of months of looking at it and hoping I have to admit it's about an inch too short for me.  yet even so, it wouldn't be here were I not in need of a new chicken coop now that's it's starting to get cold, and the Plymouth Barred Rocks and Jersey Giants need to be warm at night!

This is a lovely Burberry gun-club check jacket, that's quintessentially English and perfect for the autumn season of mists and mellow fruitfulness. It's fully lined in a Burberry-printed lining, has a functional ticket pocket, dual vents, and a lovely dark red corduroy lining under the collar. It's also half-canvassed, and in absolutely excellent condition.

I'm really just looking to pass along Sarto's generosity and secure what I have in it once mailing's factored in, so it's just *$39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*! And *offers are, as always, VERY welcome*!

*Please PM with interest and offers*!

Tagged *40*, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds028.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds030.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds029.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds031.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds032.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds034.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds035.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds036.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds038.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

price drop
$25 shipped CONUS



jfkemd said:


> Southwick Sports coat
> 3/2 sack
> 3 patch pockets
> single vent
> 3 buttons on the sleeve
> lapped seams
> natural shoulders with hardly any padding
> fully lined
> no flaws
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> length (BOC): 30
> sleeves: 23.5--has at least 1 inch to let out
> $35 shipped CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARITIES! A unicorn, a mermaid, a 4/3 tweed sack (YES, 4/3!), a 3/2 seersucker from Ballot of Princeton, and a Blackwatch tartan field jacket!*

TRADLY RARITIES!

Three more jackets to pass on--all, in their way, rarities!

As always, *all prices include boxed shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) A genuine and RARE 4/3 tweed sack--with all of the trad. desiderata!*

This is the first and only 4/3 sacks I have ever seen... and until I found this, I had no idea that these even existed. This has a lovely lapel roll--it's a genuine 4/3, and not a four-button that's been re-pressed--lovely narrow lapels, interesting fixed flaps on the two-button cuffs, lapped seams, a lovely hook vent, half-lining, a collar lining that's in the same material as the jacket lining, AND full canvassing!

That's the (very) good news.

The not so good news is that this is only in Acceptable/Good condition. While this is nothing wrong with the tweed itself--no pulls, stains, holes, snags, or moth nibbles at all--and nothing wrong with the structure of the jacket--no mis-pressing or storage issues--the lining is in poor condition, and would either need to be replaced or repaired. It's worn at the top of both interior pockets, and has a tear at the neck seam. (All shown.) There is also a professional repair in the interior where the jacket has been patched, and the second buttonhole could use some attention.

Having noted these issues, nothing's major, and all could be easily fixed by a competent dry-cleaner alterations tailor. Normally, I would pass on a jacket like this... But given both the quality of this jacket, the beauty of the tweed, and the fact that it's an extreme rarity I thought it would be a shame to let it die when it could be revived and used for at least another decade or so.

Given both its rarity and its condition--and that I'd like it to be saved!--I'll be happy to pass it on for less than I have in it.... So, it's (starting at) *$30 shipped, OR OFFER,* which is loss-making already--but worth it to save it!  And, yes, offers ARE very welcome on this!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder; 17.5
Length: 31 1/4

https://img580.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan003.jpg/ https://img237.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan004.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan005.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan006.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan007.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan008.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan010.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan011.jpg/

*2) Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 seersucker sack.*

This is lovely, and in absolutely excellent condition! Out of season? Sure--but that just means that you snag this trad. classic cheaply! This is half-canvassed, half-lined, with two button cuffs. made for the very trad. store of Ballot's in Princeton, this is in terrific condition, although it could use a steam to bring back its lapel roll. A lovely grey-and-white seersucker!

Asking just $35, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 31

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan013.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan014.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan015.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan016.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan017.jpg/

*3) Blackwatch Tartan Field/barn jacket*

Lovely for Fall, this is a nice, basic barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. Ok, so it's made by the Gap, but it's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item in any case! And the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of *just $29 CONUS*, *OR OFFER.*

It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think; possibly even a 46. Please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given teh cut of this jacket): 19
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 32

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## vwguy

Well it's time to thin out the herd of coats I've grown out of, to start w/ are two Polo University Club jackets which were made in Canada. Both were bought at the local outlet 10-12 years ago, worn only a few times and have no issues whatsoever.

First up, a rusty brown herringbone tweed tagged a 41L, $35 shipped CONUS

Shoulders 19 1/2"
Length 32"
Sleeve 25 1/4" w/ another 1 1/2" to let out if needed
Chest 22 1/2"



















Second, an olive/brown houndstooth 55% silk, 45% wool, tagged a 42L, $35 shipped CONUS

Shoulder 19 1/2"
Length 32 1/2"
sleeve 25" w/ another 1 1/2" to let out
chest 23"



















Brian


----------



## Cardinals5

*I'm always willing to give a discount if you purchase multiple items.*

Brooks Basics white ocbd with UNLINED collar - withdrawn since I noticed a tiny flaw.

Arrowhead odd vest. Made in USA. 85% wool, 15% nylon. Fully lined, back adjuster. The color is a mottled brown (like a brown shetland). The fabric is thicker than the average odd vest. Excellent condition - does look like it was ever worn very much (the pockets are still sewn shut).

Tagged: Large (for someone who is a 40R or 42R in suits)
Chest: 44"
Length: 23"

Price: *TRADED*









Okay, normally I wouldn't have even looked at these, but bold, plaid tweed pants are bound to get my attention. I figured someone might like a pair of bold tweed pants for rare occasions during the fall/winter and would like them cheap. They're Kenneth Cole tweed trousers. Flat front. Made in China. 55% wool, 42% viscose, 3% nylon. Lined to the knee. Construction quality is pretty good. Condition is like new - no apparent wear.

Tagged: 32x32
Waist: 33"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 32"
Cuffs: 1.75"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Corbin linen trousers. 100% linen (no tag, but fairly obvious). Flat front. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - straight from the dry cleaners. No apparent flaws.

Waist: 36" +2"
Outseam: 45.5"
Inseam: 33.5" +2" under the hem
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $25.00; Sold, pending payment










Corbin mid-weight (3-season) gray worsted trousers. 100% wool. Flat front. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - straight from the dry cleaners and no apparent flaws.

Waist: 36" +3"
Outseam: 44.5"
Inseam: 33" +1.5" under the hem
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: $30 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Norman Hilton mid-blue worsted 3/2 sack suit. Made in USA. Fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve, very natural shoulders, single vent. Fabric woven specially for Hilton. Condition is excellent - I don't see any flaws or significant wear. Straight from the dry-cleaner.

The color in my monitor is accurate - it's a mid-blue and NOT a navy suit.

Tagged: 42L (more like an old medium-long)
Chest: 44"
Waist: 41.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25.75"
BOC: 31.5"

Pants - flat front
Waist: 36" +3"
Outseam: 45"
Inseam: 33" + 1.5" under the hem
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: $75.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC TRAD FALL COAT! Made in the USA LL Bean Field Coat w/button-in liner, L Reg*

*THIS IS THE ONE YOU WANT!​*
It's Fall, the leaves are starting to turn, the scent of woodsmoke is in the air, college football is starting up, and you're starting to think of getting a Golden Retriever just to complete the perfect New England tableau for when you walk in the woods....

But you don't have a Field jacket, and those corporate profiteers at LL Bean have outsourced the making of theirs to Thailand (Really)... and that's just not quite the same.

But never fear, you despairing trads who need a L Reg Field Jacket--for I have one, and only one, available!

And it's just the one you want. The classic dark khaki colour, this has the button-in lining, and all the bells and whistles of the classic Bean Field Coat; bi-swing back, hand-warmer pockets, zipper chest pocket, corduroy collar and turn-up cuffs, the shell made from 100% sturdy cotton---*AND it's one of the original Made in the USA jackets* that, as far as I know, are literally not made anymore.

And this one is in Very Good condition; it has a couple of scuffs on the arms, and a small light spot on the front of the placket, and a tiny snag on the front, too (all shown)--but who wants a pristine Field jacket, apart from Martha Stewart? (And she's crazy).

So, now's your chance....

Asking just *$50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation!

*Please PM with interest,* and offers of original Edward Hopper paintings in trade (classic Americana for classic Americana...)

*NB: No Golden retrievers were harmed during the writing of this post.​*
https://img697.imageshack.us/i/llbean001.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/llbean002.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/llbean003.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/bean001f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/llbean009.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/llbean010.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/llbean011.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/llbean013.jpg/

*Showing partly unbuttoned liner:*

https://img833.imageshack.us/i/llbean014.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/llbean015.jpg/


----------



## redmanca

Cards, I have that same Norman Hilton suit. It's great, one of my best suits.

Conor


----------



## brantley11

Would anyone be interested in a Rivetz of Boston Maroon Ancient Madder Tie?


----------



## swb120

If that Norman Hilton suit were in my size, I would snap it up in a second. Espec. in that medium blue - total Mad Men look.


----------



## Cardinals5

redmanca said:


> Cards, I have that same Norman Hilton suit. It's great, one of my best suits.
> 
> Conor


Yeah, she's a beauty - too bad it's a bit too long for me (and I already have way too many suits)



swb120 said:


> If that Norman Hilton suit were in my size, I would snap it up in a second. Espec. in that medium blue - total Mad Men look.


It's a great color - perfect for a little change of pace from the standard navy.


----------



## jfkemd

RL Polo dress chinos/trousers NWT 
would go perfectly with tweeds or a navy blazer
100% cotton, dry clean only
forward pleats
Waist measurement: 33
unfinished bottoms: inseam 38
outerseam: 46
retail price: $125
$45 shipped CONUS only


----------



## Taken Aback

Great color, but even the tags look green. :icon_scratch:


----------



## swb120

Aquascutum Aqua 5 olive-colored trenchcoat, tagged sz 44T, is now sold.


----------



## jfkemd

Taken Aback said:


> Great color, but even the tags look green. :icon_scratch:


sorry, was in a rush to post this.
these are khaki colored trousers.


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD LL Bean Stow Away Parka. Only 1 or 2 wearings. Perfect condition, hook and loop closures in perfect condition. Gortex fabric with double rip-stop weave. Hood stows in collar. Coat can stow into it's own pocket. Size Medium, 33" long. Lots of room inside for layers or a coat. $40 shipped.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The $15 CONUS Sale (and offers/swaps are welcome).

A mint-condition Pendleton sweater. This 85-percent silk, 15-percent cashmere blend is soft, soft, soft, and the sweater appears never worn. Extra large. SOLD











An Alan Flusser cable-knit cashmere sweater, size medium. There is the slightest of piling, but it is very, very minor--if this fit, I'd keep it in a heartbeat. SOLD











A Pendleton shirt, size medium. This appears unworn. SOLD











A Ralph Lauren Regent Classic Fit shirt that is, simply, mint and marvelous. 15.5x34. Sure, it may not be the collar we all know and love, but the fabric--and condition--was such that I made an exception to the Lifshitz Rule and picked it up anyway. The price--you guessed it--is $15 CONUS.


----------



## closerlook

Reptilicus said:


> Burberry's DB trench coat. I can't find a single days wear on it. Size 41-42 Features button-on wool collar and button in-wool liner (color Navy), reach-through pockets, belt with D-rings, and a button close skirt and pockets. This coat is gorgeous, between khaki and british khaki in what I would call a wheat color. Purchased from another member but doesn't fit me. I'll pass it on for what I have into it which is $175 shipped. Measurements are: chest-23.5", Length 48", Raglan sleeve measured like shirt 33.5" w/ 1+" to let out.


sorry to see it didn't work out for you.


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note updates below!



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on the tweeds below*--and *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost*.
> 
> *1) Classic canvassed herringbone Harris Tweed!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers Special Order 3/2 full-canvas tweed sack--with patch pockets!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row!*
> 
> Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining; the former slight smell of mothballs has now vanished completely after two days' of carefully-supervised airing in sunshine and fresh air, amongst my old-growth mulberry trees. This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row, and an absolute steal at this price!
> 
> This is just *$85 or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.
> 
> Tagged a 44 Extra Long, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
> Length: 31 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/
> 
> *4) Lovely bold Shepard's Check tweed by Browning of Fifth Avenue, New York*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) (POSS. UNWORN) Racquet "Natural Shoulder" jacket for Wallach's*[/B]
> 
> This beautiful, natural shoulder jacket is in immaculate condition; indeed, it's likely that it's unworn. Made in the USA by Racquet "Natural Shoulder" clothing for Wallach's, the trad. beauty is a classic brown herringbone with a subtle red and turquoise windowpane--this can hardly be seen, and is lovely! The jacket is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has (of course) very natural shoulders, a single hook vent, and leather-covered "football" buttons.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 5/8
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> *NB: My pictures don't do the richness of this tweed justice at all! *
> 
> https://img840.imageshack.us/i/tweeds001.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/tweeds002.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tweeds003.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds006.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds004.jpg/ https://img186.imageshack.us/i/tweeds005.jpg/
> 
> *6) Half-canvassed brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy (almost automatic) fix.
> 
> But, given this, how about *$28 or offer *, for this half-canvassed Harris?
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/
> 
> *7) Brooks Brothers half-canvassed 3/2 houndstooth sack*
> 
> A beautiful trad. fall staple! This is a 3/2 sack, half-canvassed, with a full lining and two button cuffs. It's a lovely, classic houndstooth in beautiful Fall colours.. and, yes, I am rather reluctant to part with it! But my wife's comment that I'm not running a tweed museum has a ring of truth.... This is slightly rumpled from storage and so could use a press or a steam; it also has a few stitches loose on the lining at the top of the vent (shown). Given these minor and easily fixed issues, it's only in Very Good condition. As such...
> 
> ...asking *just $45 or offer!*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tweeds025.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweeds023.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds027.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tweeds026.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The scarf has now been claimed, also--thank you! The Burberry guncheck has also been claimed.



TweedyDon said:


> *Two more items for today!*
> 
> *A) Autumnal Italian silk scarf*
> 
> *B) NIB Made in England leather-clad steel hipflask*


----------



## tampabay1414

New without tags Brooks Brothers Country Club v-neck sweater. 70% silk 30% cotton. Size small. $30 - shipped.

New without tags Fullum & Holt surcingle belt. Size 34. $15 - shipped


----------



## jfkemd

southwick coat has been claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

The 4/3 jacket and the seersucker have now both been claimed--thank you!

*Price reduction on the Blackwatch Field Jacket!*



TweedyDon said:


> TRADLY RARITIES!
> 
> Three more jackets to pass on--all, in their way, rarities!
> 
> As always, *all prices include boxed shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) A genuine and RARE 4/3 tweed sack--with all of the trad. desiderata!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 seersucker sack.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Blackwatch Tartan Field/barn jacket*
> 
> Lovely for Fall, this is a nice, basic barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. Ok, so it's made by the Gap, but it's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item in any case! And the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of *NOW just $25 CONUS*, *OR OFFER.*
> 
> It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think; possibly even a 46. Please see the
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 26
> Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given teh cut of this jacket): 19
> Shoulder: 22 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

The Corbin gray mid-weight worsteds listed on the previous page have been claimed.
The Norman Hilton mid-blue suit has also been claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> Price drops on some jackets below--and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON ALL!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> As always, *prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL full-canvas muted green tartan 3/2 sack*
> 
> I acquired this in a trade from another member, and you have no idea how disappointed I am that it's just too large for me.
> 
> It's fully canvassed, fully lined, has an absolutely beautiful lapel roll, was Made in the USA, and is a gorgeous, versatile muted tartan. I _wish_ that it fit!
> 
> I really don't want to give this up, but, since it doesn't fit, I should.
> 
> Asking just* $45 or offer*, for this trad. gem!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 34
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers001.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers002.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers005.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers006.jpg/
> 
> *2) Navy half-canvassed hopsack blazer with patch pockets.*
> 
> This is a very nice, basic, navy blazer. There's no fabric content listed, but it's pretty clearly wool in a hopsack weave. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed. It is darted, alas, but it does have patch pockets and a single center vent. It'sin excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $37*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/5
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers008.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers009.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers011.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers012.jpg/
> 
> *3) Fully canvassed red tartan 3/2.5 sack!*
> 
> Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until i list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40*
> 
> *NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/
> 
> *4) (POSS. UNWORN) J. Press navy cotton poplin suit*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Just picked up this pair of Polo gray flannels 40x30, made in the USA, all wool, flat front with (alas) no cuffs.

I have an identical pair in my size and they are my favorite flannels, very nice dark charcoal with nice texture and mixture of different gray tones.


another view:


The only problem I see is that at some point the waistband seams must have busted, and they have been repaired with a somewhat sloppy stitch.
The seam is plenty strong, but the stitch length is a bit haphazard and uneven. 
Seen here: 

asking $30 shipped, but always open to offers and trades.


----------



## TweedyDon

*
This jacket has now been claimed--thank you! *



TweedyDon said:


> This is beautiful! I acquired this through the generosity of SartoNYC, and desperately wanted it to fit... But after a couple of months of looking at it and hoping I have to admit it's about an inch too short for me.  yet even so, it wouldn't be here were I not in need of a new chicken coop now that's it's starting to get cold, and the Plymouth Barred Rocks and Jersey Giants need to be warm at night!
> 
> This is a lovely Burberry gun-club check jacket, that's quintessentially English and perfect for the autumn season of mists and mellow fruitfulness. It's fully lined in a Burberry-printed lining, has a functional ticket pocket, dual vents, and a lovely dark red corduroy lining under the collar. It's also half-canvassed, and in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> I'm really just looking to pass along Sarto's generosity and secure what I have in it once mailing's factored in, so it's just *Claimed!*! And *offers are, as always, VERY welcome*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*!
> 
> Tagged *40*, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds028.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds030.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds029.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds031.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds032.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds034.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds035.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds036.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/ianadtweeds038.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Perhaps not the proper aesthetic for here, but spotted a pair of NWT Wolverine, US-made, eight inch pigskin work boots today at Goodwill. Really nice piece of footwear with one flaw: They are size 12EEE. If there's bigfoot out there who needs some muck-about boots, I'm your man. They were in the boutique section (sigh), which explains why I didn't just buy 'em. Figure $35 CONUS. PM with interest.


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD pending payment

Price Drop $20 shipped


Reptilicus said:


> Here is a great Brooks Brothers No-Iron Sport shirt, color lavender, Traditional Fit, in size Medium. Has exactly 1 wearing. Perfect condition. $25 shipped.
> Price Drop $20 shipped


----------



## Tom Buchanan

TweedyDon said:


> The 4/3 jacket and the seersucker have now both been claimed--thank you!
> 
> *Price reduction on the Blackwatch Field Jacket!*


I have had that same Field Jacket for 16+ years and it is great. I get far more compliments than from my LL Bean field coat (though it is slightly lighter).


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> ...Really nice piece of footwear with one flaw: They are size 12EEE. If there's bigfoot out there...


Flaw? Bigfoot? Thems fightin' words 'cause thats my size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Flaw? Bigfoot? Thems fightin' words 'cause thats my size.


If you have some ditches to dig or stalls to muck, get in touch then. In all seriousness, they look to be some magnificent boots. And in pigskin, no less...


----------



## Orgetorix

*BB Fair Isle, Southwick tweed, Aquascutum raincoat*

All prices include shipping to CONUS. PM me if you're interested.

1. Brooks Brothers Fair Isle-style lambswool vest. I love this color combination, but this one is just too big for me and I pray I never grow into it. It was NWT when I got it, and I wore it once.

Originally $98, asking just $35 *SOLD*

Tagged size: L
Chest, unstretched: 46"
Length: 27.5"

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6431.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF6432.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF6433.jpg

2. Southwick tweed, 3/2 sack. Brown herringbone with flecks of blue. Half lined, natural shoulders, center vent, swelled/topstitched edges, etc. Gorgeous trad jacket--and goes really well with the sweater above, too! No issues I can find.

Asking $45 *SOLD*

Tagged size: 44R
Shoulders: 19.25"
Chest: 46.5"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24" +1.5" to let down

Special Deal: Take both the jacket and sweater above for $70!

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6434.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF6435.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF6437.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF6438.jpg

3. Aquascutum navy single-breasted raincoat. The real deal! Fly front, button-through pockets, belt. Cotton/poly shell with 100% cotton lining in the signature Aquascutum check. Only issue is a missing button for the sleeve adjuster, which would be easily replaced.

Asking $50. *SOLD*

No tagged size; probably about a 40/41R.
Chest: 45"
Length: 46"
Sleeves: Measured shirt-sleeve-style, 32.5" I think they could be let down 1.5", maybe 2".

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6439.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF6441.jpg
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_DSCF6443.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

Drops on the below items! 


TheWGP said:


> Well, it's been awhile since I posted... this means I've got a lot of stuff to put up, and I hope to work on that backlog soon! I'm starting out today with shoes, ties and sweaters; some of these are from my personal collection, and I am sure that every one will find a good home! It's a special lot of shoes, so act quickly!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS; shipping elsewhere can be arranged, just PM me to discuss it. Payment is via Paypal, with personal payment greatly appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!
> 
> Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!
> 
> Without further ado, here are the shoes!
> 
> 1) *New in box* Allen Edmonds Westgate wholecuts in Brandy, size 11E. Never worn, only tried on one shoe once. It fits me great and I displayed them in my closet - I just haven't worn them yet, at least partly because they're so stunning as they are! I purchased directly from AE, and these come with the original box, of course! $109. $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Allen Edmonds Concord monkstraps in chestnut, size 11E, original box included - worn THREE times. You know how some sellers, especially on Ebay, will say "worn two or three times!!!" and you think "yeah, right" or something like that? This is NOT that - I actually recall each specific instance where I wore these shoes, and have included pictures of the soles & heels still in pristine condition to bear that out. These shoes are great - but I got another pair of monkstraps that have crowded these out. Comes with original box. $55. $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue in merlot, size 10D.Claimed!
> 4) Cheaney of England merlot wingtips, size 8.5D. Claimed!
> 5) Stuart McGuire black wingtips in SHARKSKIN, size 8.5D. Claimed!
> 
> 6) Last but not least, we have a pair of Hanover L.B. Sheppard plain toe bluchers in cigar shell cordovan, size 7D. The real horse's butt, as they say, and a great shade to boot. The only issue is around the heel mouth - a cobbler can easily remedy this. Heels are in amazing shape, soles workable for awhile but may need replacement sooner rather than later. But still, did I mention, it's vintage USA-made cigar shell cordovan? $45. $39.





TheWGP said:


> [/B]6) Finally, a real treat for those of you who remember the Izod Lacoste days. a vintage Izod Lacoste striped-chest sweater, 100% cotton, size XL, pit to pit is 26". There's no ifs, ands or buts about it - this is a seriously heavy sweater, heavier than any other cotton sweater I've ever held! Great for heavy weather and amazing feel - it's with a heavy heart I let this go. $24 $19


----------



## TheWGP

Drops here as well!




TheWGP said:


> Round 2 continues: ties and a belt! All the ties came from my own closet, and are cared for and in good shape. Same terms as above, all prices include shipping in the CONUS, please PM me for shipping elsewhere. I accept Paypal; personal payment is much appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!
> 
> Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!
> 
> 1) Izod Lacoste surcingle belt size 38 - Claimed!
> 
> 2,3,4,5) Tie Group 1. All handmade, the BB in the USA, the Z in Italy. This group includes, from left to right:
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x59 - little presents! Great for parties! Thick luxurious silk. $13 $10
> 3) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x58 - repp.$11 $9
> 4) Brooks Brothers Makers, claimed!
> 5) Ermenegildo Zegna EXTRA-LONG - 3.5x64 - I know, I know, apologies for including this one, but I've had repeated requests for extra-long ties.$13$10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6,7,8,9,10) Tie Group 2. All handmade in the USA. This group includes, from left to right:
> 
> 6) Robert Talbott Best of Class 4x59.5 $12 $10
> 7) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.75x57 $12 $10
> 8) Robert Talbott Best of Class for Nordstrom - 3.75x59.5 - thickest, best quality tie listed, also newer than any other RT BOC - $13 $11
> 9) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.5x57 $11 $9
> 10) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.25x57 $11 $9
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pink and Green

I beg your forgiveness, but one pseudo-Trad item and one non-Trad, but I wanted you all to have a chance. These are posted in the sales forum as well.

Polo Medium Size Khaki Bi-swing back windbreaker: $75 New with all tags and for Trads I pick up shipping in CONUS.









Polo Leather Walkers in Tan (Who am I to judge? Perhaps you like a dressy sneaker. I will tell no one). Size 9. New with box. $60, I pick up shipping for Trads.










If you need bigger pics, LMK.


----------



## swb120

*Price drops!*

*STILL MORE TWEEDS!!!*

5) *Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with faint tan/yellow lines, tagged 42R *(check measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA.

Asking $35>*$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 41
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 25 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/img5937o.jpg/
https://img825.imageshack.us/i/img5941.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5938o.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5939d.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img5940c.jpg/ 
https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5942k.jpg/

7) *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack tweed sportcoat, tagged size 45R*(see measurements). From the "1818 Makers" line. 3/2-button, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA. Tweed is a lovely burgundy, tan and green (see close-up photo for colors). Lapels are normal width - need to be repressed.

Asking $55>*$45 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 47
Waist: 45
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 20

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img5951x.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5956e.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5957.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img5958w.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img5959y.jpg/

*Stunning Hickey Freeman navy blazer, tagged 42S *(see measurements). Absolutely gorgeous, light, soft wool/cashmere blend (90% wool; 10% cashmere), fully canvassed, 2-button, darted, center vent, made in USA. Amazing blazer buttons (see pics). "Madison" model. Retails for $1000+ at Larrimor's, where purchased (Pittsburgh's best men's suit/clothing store). [Sorry for the bad photos.]

Asking *$100 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Length: 29.5
Sleeves: 23 (+2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img5966x.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img5977h.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/img5978.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img5976q.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/img5980c.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img5981x.jpg/


----------



## red sweatpants

TheWGP said:


> Drops on the below items!


I'm intrigued but fear these may be a little snug. Any point of reference here? I am most comfortable in a 7.5-8 the majority of the time.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on this classic Made in the USA Field Coat!*



TweedyDon said:


> *THIS IS THE ONE YOU WANT!​*
> It's Fall, the leaves are starting to turn, the scent of woodsmoke is in the air, college football is starting up, and you're starting to think of getting a Golden Retriever just to complete the perfect New England tableau for when you walk in the woods....
> 
> But you don't have a Field jacket, and those corporate profiteers at LL Bean have outsourced the making of theirs to Thailand (Really)... and that's just not quite the same.
> 
> But never fear, you despairing trads who need a L Reg Field Jacket--for I have one, and only one, available!
> 
> And it's just the one you want. The classic dark khaki colour, this has the button-in lining, and all the bells and whistles of the classic Bean Field Coat; bi-swing back, hand-warmer pockets, zipper chest pocket, corduroy collar and turn-up cuffs, the shell made from 100% sturdy cotton---*AND it's one of the original Made in the USA jackets* that, as far as I know, are literally not made anymore.
> 
> And this one is in Very Good condition; it has a couple of scuffs on the arms, and a small light spot on the front of the placket, and a tiny snag on the front, too (all shown)--but who wants a pristine Field jacket, apart from Martha Stewart? (And she's crazy).
> 
> So, now's your chance....
> 
> *NOW *Asking just *$45 or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation!
> 
> *Please PM with interest,* and offers of original Edward Hopper paintings in trade (classic Americana for classic Americana...)
> 
> *NB: No Golden retrievers were harmed during the writing of this post.​*
> https://img697.imageshack.us/i/llbean001.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/llbean002.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/llbean003.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/bean001f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/llbean009.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/llbean010.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/llbean011.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/llbean013.jpg/
> 
> *Showing partly unbuttoned liner:*
> 
> https://img833.imageshack.us/i/llbean014.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/llbean015.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop on the Corbin Tweed, Gant is claimed pending payment.

The Corbin Tweed is now $34.50!

*Gant Red/Navy/White Repp*
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15030.jpg https://img824.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sept15031.jpg
3.5" wide
Asking $13.50 shipped

*5) 3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 B
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

*Asking $40 shipped*


----------



## Cardinals5

*This one's back with a price drop.*

Gitman Bros. yellow tattersall shirt. 100% cotton. MOP buttons. Made in USA. No condition issues.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 16"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/wefs007.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/wefs008.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The muted green tartan 3/2 sack has now been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Canvassed Fall Jacket Consolidation! Chester Barrie Cashmere, Harris tweed, 3/2 tartan, BB 3/2 sack, Hopsack blazer*

FALL JACKETS CONSOLIDATION THREAD

I've consolidated the remaining jackets into this sngle post, to make things easier for everyone. 

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost*.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​[/CENTER]

*1) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London!*

Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining--the slight smell of mothballs I mentioned earlier has vanished after two days' sunshine and fresh air! This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row, and really is an absolute steal at this price!

This is just *$80 or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.

Tagged a 44 Extra Long, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/

*2) Half-canvassed brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy (almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$25 or offer *, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*3) Brooks Brothers half-canvassed 3/2 houndstooth sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*

A beautiful trad. fall staple! This is a 3/2 sack, half-canvassed, with a full lining and two button cuffs. It's a lovely, classic houndstooth in beautiful Fall colours.. and, yes, I am rather reluctant to part with it! But my wife's comment that I'm not running a tweed museum has a ring of truth.... This is slightly rumpled from storage and so could use a press or a steam; it also has a few stitches loose on the lining at the top of the vent (shown). Given these minor and easily fixed issues, it's only in Very Good condition. As such...

*Tagged a 43L, but measures more like a 43R:*

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tweeds022.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tweeds025.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweeds023.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds027.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/tweeds026.jpg/

*4) Navy half-canvassed hopsack blazer with patch pockets.*

This is a very nice, basic, navy blazer. There's no fabric content listed, but it's pretty clearly wool in a hopsack weave. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed. It is darted, alas, but it does have patch pockets and a single center vent. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $38*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/5

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers008.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers009.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers011.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers012.jpg/

*5) Fully canvassed red tartan 3/2.5 sack!*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40 *

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/


----------



## vwguy

Both jackets are still available, otherwise I'll just throw them up on ebay.

Brian



vwguy said:


> Well it's time to thin out the herd of coats I've grown out of, to start w/ are two Polo University Club jackets which were made in Canada. Both were bought at the local outlet 10-12 years ago, worn only a few times and have no issues whatsoever.
> 
> First up, a rusty brown herringbone tweed tagged a 41L, $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> Shoulders 19 1/2"
> Length 32"
> Sleeve 25 1/4" w/ another 1 1/2" to let out if needed
> Chest 22 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, an olive/brown houndstooth 55% silk, 45% wool, tagged a 42L, $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> Shoulder 19 1/2"
> Length 32 1/2"
> sleeve 25" w/ another 1 1/2" to let out
> chest 23"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## Duck

Herringbone Overcoat that is gorgeous, I would rate it a 9.5/10. Car length, it is a 45 regular. I'm looking to move these items rather quickly so I've priced them to sell. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS



















Brooks Brothers 2 Button Tweed with leather buttons. Again, a gorgeous jacket. This is between a 41 and 42 Regular $27 shipped




























Ralph Lauren flat front corduroy pants without cuffs. 34 x 32 with about an inch to let out in length. A really nice green and has no flaws. $20 shipped



















Brooks Non Iron sport shirt in green, tagged large. No noticeable flaws, no collar stains. $15 shipped


----------



## cipofan

Pm sent on the topcoat


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in Italy & France wool scarves; Rooster mohair-wool Knit tie; USA red tartan tie*

Just a few things to pass on today--all inexpensive, and all perfect for Fall! 

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in France brown and blue plaid wool scarf*

This is a lovely scarf, made in France for the local trad. retailer Strawbridge clothiers. There's no fabric content listed, but it's almost certainly wool--it certainly is NOT an artificial fiber!

This is in excellent condition, and measures 12 1/4 by 50", plus 2" of fringe in total. (1" at each end.)

Asking *Claimed!* shipped in CONUS.

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties015.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties016.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties017.jpg/

*2) Made in Italy lambswool scarf*

This is another lovely scarf, Made in Italy for Omphalos. This is a lovely dark camelhair colour, and measures 11 5/8 by 53", with 6" of fringe in total (3" at each end).

Asking *Claimed--thank you!*, shipped in CONUS.

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties018.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties020.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties019.jpg/

*3) Rooster moss green "Heatherknit" tie; 65/35 mohair/w*ool.

This is a beautiful tie, and I'm inclined to keep it--but I have so many ties already! This is a trad. classic; a Rooster Heatherknit tie, in lovely moss green. It does have three very small snag holes on the underside of the tie (shown) but these won't be seen when worn, and are hard to find in any case owing to the tie's texture and colour. Given these, though, this is in Good/Very Good condition.

Asking just *Claimed!*, shipped in CONUS.

https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties002.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties005.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties007.jpg/

*4) Made in USA by Botany Mills red tartan tie.*

This is a lovely retro./Mad Men/Trad. tie from Botany Mills! In Very Good vintage condition with no marks, snags, or pulls, this is in Wallace tartan.

Asking just *$12, or offer*, shipped in CONUS.

https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties008.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties009.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradscarvesties013.jpg/


----------



## allan

*Seat stick: drop*

*Claimed pending payment.*



allan said:


> A seat stick, or "shooting stick" as they say in the Mother Country...
> 
> This one doesn't have the cachet of the one that TweedyDon posted here
> a while ago -- there's no maker's label -- but it's fully functional.
> It's obviously not new, so you won't look like a newbie at the
> racetrack or the shooting meet, but the leather on the seat and
> handles is intact.
> 
> One piece of the snap is missing on the little strap that holds the
> halves closed. This would be a simple fix at any leather shop, or you
> could cut off the strap entirely, or leave it as is. The strap is not
> necessary at all, and most shooting sticks don't have them.
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/standingp.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/seatc.jpg/
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/shafty.jpg/
> https://img237.imageshack.us/i/closedw.jpg/
> 
> $35 shipped in the contiguous 48 states. At cost elsewhere: probably
> reasonable to Canada but expensive overseas because of the length.


----------



## allan

*Alden captoes*

*CLAIMED* -- thanks!

Sorry, no drop on these. In fact, the more I look at them, the more I'm having second thoughts about listing them at all.

I'll honor my listing for another day or so, but if no one grabs them by then I'll yank them back and wear them myself. They don't fit me quite as well as my AE Park Avenues, but the shape is more elegant. I'll gladly keep using them as my Sunday-very-best.



allan said:


> Alden captoes, 9 medium, black.
> 
> Marked 9 B/D. That's normally my size, but these feel a tad large on me. Might be better on a slightly wider 9 or maybe on a 9.5. But if 9 B/D is your size for Aldens, these are for you.
> 
> I've worn these very little. Soles are near 100%. Heels show a bit of rounding. No other defects that I notice.
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/i/sidewq.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/threequarter.jpg/
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/soles.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/heelso.jpg/
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/numbers.jpg/
> 
> Trees not included, sorry.


----------



## recoveringchef

Land's End PSA:

I just picked up a pair of suede wingtips from Land's End for $50 plus shipping. This was especially nice for me since I wear a size E width in most shoes, and they have wide widths available. I can't say much about the quality of the construction, but they look mighty fine for $50.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden Flex Welt Straight Tip Blucher (Model#9572F). These are made of "Dark Brown Soft Calf" that feels as soft as glove leather. The soles are single thickness oiled leather. The combination of the flex welt, soft calf, and oiled leather sole makes these very comfortable. Copley Last.

Condition: The shoes are in excellent used condition. The heels and leather soles show very little wear. There are two small scratches/nicks on the uppers, but they aren't very noticable. The sock liner, too, is in excellent used condition.

Tagged size: 11B/AA (B is the ball width and AA is the heel width)
Outsole length: 12 3/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/16"
Insole length: 11 3/4"

Price: $75.00<<90.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## swb120

$60 for Allan's Alden black captoes...and they're still available?!? How is that possible? He could get double that on ebay. Someone with a sz 9 foot is missing out on a great, great deal.


----------



## allan

Many thanks for the help, swb! They were claimed... in an instant!


----------



## swb120

Good...glad to hear it. I saw the pics and said to myself, "Please be a 10D, please be a 10D"!


----------



## brozek

I just picked up a pair of black MacNeils on ebay, and I don't wear black shoes often enough to have two pair in my closet. These are made-in-Italy Florsheim Imperials in size 13D with pebble grain vamps. They're in great, great shape, although you'll want to add your own insoles. $30 shipped sounds fair to me - although I'd also be very amenable to trading them for a pair of brown captoes, ptbs, or wingtips in 12-13 C or D. Thanks!


----------



## hookem12387

I'm clearing out a boatload of shirts that no longer fit. They're all in good condition, no problems that I can see. All are must iron. If you want multiple, PM me and we can work out an adjusted price. Thanks

$30/each shipped

Older, yellow, Brooks Brothers OCBD, 15.5/34








RL Polo, Medium. This is a pretty true orange. Lightweight shirt, almost a tissue cotton








Older Pink Brooks Bros 'Original Polo'. Amazing collar roll (unlined). 15.5/34 Sold, Pending Payment








Brooks Bros 'Original Polo', Medium Sold Pending Payment








RL Polo, Sz L, 16.5








Brooks Bros, Sz. M, Country club collection Sold Pending Payment









Lord Jeff Shetland, the color comes through better in the second picture. Sz. M
$27 shipped Sold Pending Payment


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great color on that Lord Jeff shetland

*Quick drop on the Aldens above before sending them off to eBay.*


----------



## jfkemd

price drop
$40 shipped



jfkemd said:


> RL Polo dress chinos/trousers NWT
> would go perfectly with tweeds or a navy blazer
> 100% cotton, dry clean only
> forward pleats
> Waist measurement: 33
> unfinished bottoms: inseam 38
> outerseam: 46
> retail price: $125
> $45 shipped CONUS only


----------



## allan

*Barbour cotton flannel trousers*

Barbour trousers, charcoal, light-to-medium-weight flannel, washable (80% cotton, 18% polyester, 2% Elasthan). Feels like a dress flannel to me.

Sold to me as a new-with-tag "sample", whatever that implies.
Claimed to be a 32 waist, but badly mis-measured. I get:

waist 17.5" across
inseam 32.5"
outseam 41.5"
rise 9"

Unworn except to try on.

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/overallk.jpg/

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/beltzr.jpg/

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/warrants.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/labels.jpg/

Perhaps not quite trad in styling, but they're Barbour, and you gotta love the belt in the back!

*Claimed pending payment.*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BUMP - a couple more days and this stuff goes to the donation bin.

A few items for sale

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Glen Plaid wash-and-wear suit.

Tagged a 41R
Shoulder:	19"
Length:	31"
Sleeve:	25"
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 31.5"

Half lined. Great Condition *SOLD*


















NEW in package, Schoolboy Muffler from Luke Eyres in Cambridge England. Was part of a custom order, no association with any school

$40 + S&H


----------



## allan

*Barbour "Kielder" field coat*

The seat stick, the Alden shoes, and the Barbour trousers are now all claimed pending payment -- thank you!

This Barbour coat is still available... as endorsed by *tonylumpkin*! :icon_smile_big:



allan said:


> Barbour "Kielder" field coat. Ideal for fall weather!
> 
> I bought this on eBay last year. It's a beautiful, high-quality coat, but I've hardly worn it. I've had to admit that it's too big for me.
> 
> Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, _*not* _waxed.
> 
> Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.
> 
> 23" shoulder to shoulder
> 25" across chest
> 23" across waist
> 35.5" center of collar to cuff
> 32" collar seam to hem
> 
> Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.
> 
> Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.
> 
> I see no signs of wear at all.
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hpim3115a.jpg/
> 
> List $598. Asking $120 shipped in the US. Shipping at cost, minus US shipping cost, elsewhere.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

allan said:


> This Barbour coat is still available... as endorsed by *tonylumpkin*! :icon_smile_big:


It is wasn't such a "large" medium, I would have purchased it quickly.

Great coat.


----------



## TheWGP

EVEN MORE Drops on the below items! 
Originally Posted by *TheWGP* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1147992#post1147992 
Well, it's been awhile since I posted... this means I've got a lot of stuff to put up, and I hope to work on that backlog soon! I'm starting out today with shoes, ties and sweaters; some of these are from my personal collection, and I am sure that every one will find a good home! It's a special lot of shoes, so act quickly!

All prices include shipping in CONUS; shipping elsewhere can be arranged, just PM me to discuss it. Payment is via Paypal, with personal payment greatly appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!

Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!

Without further ado, here are the shoes!

1) *New in box* Allen Edmonds Westgate wholecuts in Brandy, size 11E. Never worn, only tried on one shoe once. It fits me great and I displayed them in my closet - I just haven't worn them yet, at least partly because they're so stunning as they are! I purchased directly from AE, and these come with the original box, of course! $109 $99 $89











2) Allen Edmonds Concord monkstraps in chestnut, size 11E, original box included - worn THREE times. You know how some sellers, especially on Ebay, will say "worn two or three times!!!" and you think "yeah, right" or something like that? This is NOT that - I actually recall each specific instance where I wore these shoes, and have included pictures of the soles & heels still in pristine condition to bear that out. These shoes are great - but I got another pair of monkstraps that have crowded these out. Comes with original box. $55 $45 $40











3) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue in merlot, size 10D.Claimed!
4) Cheaney of England merlot wingtips, size 8.5D. Claimed!
5) Stuart McGuire black wingtips in SHARKSKIN, size 8.5D. Claimed!

6) Last but not least, we have a pair of Hanover L.B. Sheppard plain toe bluchers in cigar shell cordovan, size 7D.Claimed!

Originally Posted by *TheWGP* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1148006#post1148006 
[/B]6) Finally, a real treat for those of you who remember the Izod Lacoste days. a vintage Izod Lacoste striped-chest sweater, 100% cotton, size XL, pit to pit is 26". There's no ifs, ands or buts about it - this is a seriously heavy sweater, heavier than any other cotton sweater I've ever held! Great for heavy weather and amazing feel - it's with a heavy heart I let this go. $24 $19 $15 Shipped for Fall!










​


----------



## TheWGP

*Now take ANY tie FIVE BUCKS SHIPPED! Quantity discounts still available!

*Drops here as well!

 Originally Posted by *TheWGP* 
Round 2 continues: ties! All the ties came from my own closet, and are cared for and in good shape. Same terms as above, all prices include shipping in the CONUS, please PM me for shipping elsewhere. I accept Paypal; personal payment is much appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!

Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!

1) Izod Lacoste surcingle belt size 38 - Claimed!

2,3,4,5) Tie Group 1. All handmade, the BB in the USA, the Z in Italy. This group includes, from left to right:

2) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x59 - little presents! Great for parties! Thick luxurious silk. 
3) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x58 - repp.
4) Brooks Brothers Makers, claimed!
5) Ermenegildo Zegna EXTRA-LONG - 3.5x64 - I know, I know, apologies for including this one, but I've had repeated requests for extra-long ties.










6,7,8,9,10) Tie Group 2. All handmade in the USA. This group includes, from left to right:

6) Robert Talbott Best of Class 4x59.5
7) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.75x57
8) Robert Talbott Best of Class for Nordstrom - 3.75x59.5 thickest, best quality tie listed, also newer than any other RT BOC
9) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.5x57
10) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.25x57
 *









*
​


----------



## brantley11

*Final Drops*

Final drops before these things go to the local consignment shop

* Updates and Drops 
*

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img7620.jpg/

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img7623m.jpg/

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img7622i.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Pinpoint 15 1/2x33 Slim Fit Non Iron
Chest: 22"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

SOLD

2.) Gitman Brothers for Hannon & Williams 16x34 Pinpoint 2x2 White Yellow Candy Stripe OCBD
Chest: 24"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

$15>$12>$10 incl CONUS

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img7632o.jpg/

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img7636.jpg/

1.) Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt All Cotton Made in Philippines L
Chest: 27"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

SOLD

2.) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2x34 White Traditional Fit Non-Iron French Cuff (has the start of fraying on the collar points and where the collar meets the neck at the front above the button, everything else is about it is great)
Chest:24 1/2"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21"

SOLD

3.)Brooks Brothers Plaid L All Cotton Made in Hong Kond
chest: 25"
sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

$15>$10 incl CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7630zh.jpg/

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img7631g.jpg/

Izod Lacoste Antique White Cardigan L 100% Orlon Acrylic Made in USA
chest: 26"
sleeve (from arm pit): 22 1/2"
length: 23 1/2"

$32>$25>$23 incl CONUS

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img7639n.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img7640l.jpg/

Polo Ralph Lauren Lambswool polo sweater Black M
chest: 24"
sleeve (from arm pit): 23"

$25>$20 incl CONUS

* Updates and drops *

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img7601w.jpg/

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/img7605f.jpg/

Here are 4 older ties
(from left)
1.) Robert Talbott for Nordstrom Green with royal blue ovals English Silk USA made 3" wide $6>$4 incl CONUS

2.) Flying Scottsman Brown with embroidered mallard Polyester rayon blend 3" wide $8>$6>$4 incl CONUS

3.) Flying Scottsman Brown with tan griffins polyester or poly blend 3" wide SOLD

4.) Resilio Brown with Pheasants and retriever polyester or poly blend 3" wide $8>$6>$4 incl CONUS

5.)Briar Pride of England Brown with Bugle Horn 75% Silk 25% Polyester 3" wide $8>$6>$4 incl CONUS

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img7606l.jpg/

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img7607c.jpg/


3 Vintage Bow ties

1.) Unlined Silk Blue with Green and yellow amoeba looking things, maker unknown, adjustable $12>$10>$8 incl CONUS

2.) Wembly unlined silk brown with green same pattern with pointed ends, adjustable 1 1/4" wide *TRADED*

3.) Wembly unlined silk maroon with deep red and blue batwing, adjustable 1 3/8" wide *TRADED
* 
https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img7614u.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7615p.jpg/



4 "trad ties"

(From left to right)
1.)Polo Ralph Lauren English Silk USA made 3" wide SOLD

2.) Ben Silver Charleston London All Silk Olive 3" $25>$20>$15 incl CONUS

3.) Unknown maker (PRL?) for The Rogue 100% Wool Paisley Navy Grey Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" Wide $15>$10>$8 incl CONUS

4.) Polo Ralph Lauren Maroon Brown Paisley 100% Silk USA made 3 3/4" wide $8>$4 incl CONUS

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/img7608wj.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img7609r.jpg/

These aren't trad ties but I thought some of y'all might like a chance at these (and I have way to many ties)

1.) Robert Talbott for The Rogue light blue and white 3 3/4" wide $15>$12>$10 incl CONUS

2.) Polo Ralph Lauren Plum with Grey Circles USA made 100% Silk 3 1/2" wide $6>$4 incld CONUS

 3.) Robert Talbott Best of Class (older model) Red with White a nd Blue Oval Medallions 100% Silk 3 3/4" wide $15>$10>$8 incl CONUS

4.) Jos. A Bank Red with Blue and light blue paisley 100% silk Made in Italy 3 1/2" wide $5>$4 incl CONUS

5.) Robert Talbott Best of Class Maroon Dark Green Gold 3 3/4" wide $15>$10>$8 incl CONUS​​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Field Jackets Still Available!*

*These are both surprisingly still available.... Although please note that the Trad. Classic, the Made in the USA Bean Field Coat with button-out liner, is on hold until late Thursday evening.*

It's Fall, the leaves are starting to turn, the scent of woodsmoke is in the air, college football is starting up, and you're starting to think of getting a Golden Retriever just to complete the perfect New England tableau for when you walk in the woods.... So, here are two beauties for you to choose from!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome. *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, TOO!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: This is a consolidation post so that these aren't in two different threads; since moving them here means bumping them both, prices of each have been reduced!*

*1) CLASSIC MADE IN THE USA LL BEAN FIELD JACKET!*

THIS is the one you really want! Those corporate profiteers at LL Bean have now outsourced the making of their classic Field jackets to Thailand (Really)... and that's just not quite the same as those made in the USA.

*THIS is Made in the USA!*

And it's just the one you want. The classic dark khaki colour, this has the button-in lining, and all the bells and whistles of the classic Bean Field Coat; bi-swing back, hand-warmer pockets, zipper chest pocket, corduroy collar and turn-up cuffs, the shell made from 100% sturdy cotton---*AND it's one of the original Made in the USA jackets* that, as far as I know, are literally not made anymore.

And this one is in Very Good condition; it has a couple of scuffs on the arms, and a small light spot on the front of the placket, and a tiny snag on the front, too (all shown)--but who wants a pristine Field jacket, apart from Martha Stewart? (And she's crazy).

So, now's your chance....

Asking just *$45 or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation!

*Please PM with interest,* and offers of original Edward Hopper paintings in trade (classic Americana for classic Americana...)

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/llbean001.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/llbean002.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/llbean003.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/bean001f.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/llbean009.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/llbean010.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/llbean011.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/llbean013.jpg/

*Showing partly unbuttoned liner:*

https://img833.imageshack.us/i/llbean014.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/llbean015.jpg/

*NB: No Golden retrievers were harmed during the writing of this post.​*
*2) Lovely Blackwatch Field Jacket*

Lovely for Fall, this is a lovely barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. It's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item! Plus, the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of *just $25 CONUS*, *OR OFFER.*

It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think;_ possibly_ even a 46. Please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given the cut of this jacket): 19
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 32

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops on remaining ties and belts. $6 each, 2 for $10.**

Ties:

**Repp 
**(Silk unless noted):*
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/

1. Brooks Brothers 
2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk)
3. Boston Traders CLAIMED
4. Brooks Brothers Makers
5. Brooks Brothers Makers

*$15* Each

*Emblematic and Patterned*
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
6. Brooks Brothers Makers
7. Brooks Brothers Makers
8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic CLAIMED
9. Zegna (I know, I know)

*$14 *each
*$15* each
*Belts*
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/

1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10 CLAIMED
*2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) CLAIMED
3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15*
5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15*
​


----------



## jamesensor

Found out today I need a tuxedo for a work event in November -- and possibly a few times a year going forward. If anyone has something in a 40R, I'm interested. Otherwise I'm playing chicken with Jos. a Bank for 70% off sale...which I'm sure I'll win.

Thanks


----------



## coynedj

jamesensor said:


> Found out today I need a tuxedo for a work event in November -- and possibly a few times a year going forward. If anyone has something in a 40R, I'm interested. Otherwise I'm playing chicken with Jos. a Bank for 70% off sale...which I'm sure I'll win.
> 
> Thanks


Check Ebay. I had three events in a short span a few years back, and bought a very nice Nordstrom tux there (even a 40R!) for $40.


----------



## recoveringchef

jamesensor said:


> Found out today I need a tuxedo for a work event in November -- and possibly a few times a year going forward. If anyone has something in a 40R, I'm interested. Otherwise I'm playing chicken with Jos. a Bank for 70% off sale...which I'm sure I'll win.
> 
> Thanks


Style Forum usually has a few tuxedos too.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Speaking of tuxes, I know where there is a beautiful Hickey Freeman tux with tails marked a 42L that's been on a display for months. I don't know how much it is even, but I'll be glad to pick it up if there is any interest among you fellows in that range.


----------



## S.Otto

Hmmm. I'm interested in the tux.


----------



## TheWGP

Find a tux in size 48L will you, any good brand will do, even the heretical non-Trad! ;D 

Alternatively, I could lose six sizes... yeah, not happening; my shoulders will always be too big. Sadness ensues...


----------



## rabidawg

Mississippi Mud said:


> It is wasn't such a "large" medium, I would have purchased it quickly.
> 
> Great coat.


Agreed. If it were smaller, I'd be in the mix on this one.


----------



## brozek

***These are sold - thanks much!***

If one of my large-footed brothers wants these for $20 shipped, I'm amenable!



brozek said:


> I just picked up a pair of black MacNeils on ebay, and I don't wear black shoes often enough to have two pair in my closet. These are made-in-Italy Florsheim Imperials in size 13D with pebble grain vamps. They're in great, great shape, although you'll want to add your own insoles. $30 shipped sounds fair to me - although I'd also be very amenable to trading them for a pair of brown captoes, ptbs, or wingtips in 12-13 C or D. Thanks!


----------



## swb120

Hickey Freeman navy blazer is now claimed. Thanks!


----------



## mjc

Want to buy:
- 38R sportcoats in linen, wool, or silk/wool, in cream/tan/brown - I like brown windowpanes especially
- 7 5/8 (XL) winter hats - would like an Astrakhan in particular

Want to sell/trade:
- two pairs of 10.5D-ish shoes


- Mike


----------



## allan

*Harris tweed jacket*

Almost done with my current round of offerings... the Barbour jacket is still available!

Meanwhile, here's a Harris tweed jacket. Good sturdy cloth, no darts, single vent. Subtle red striping between the blue stripes.

No maker's label or size label -- perhaps a 40 short? See the measurements:

18.5" across shoulders
29.5" length, from bottom of collar
23.5" sleeve, from shoulder
21.5" chest, underarm to underarm
21.5" waist, at second button

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/frontsq.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/backaj.jpg/

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/detailr.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/insidehb.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/labelju.jpg/

I haven't noticed any defects.

$35 shipped in the US.


----------



## Duck

Overcoat is sold, make me an offer on the other items.



Duck said:


> Herringbone Overcoat that is gorgeous, I would rate it a 9.5/10. Car length, it is a 45 regular. I'm looking to move these items rather quickly so I've priced them to sell. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 2 Button Tweed with leather buttons. Again, a gorgeous jacket. This is between a 41 and 42 Regular $27 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren flat front corduroy pants without cuffs. 34 x 32 with about an inch to let out in length. A really nice green and has no flaws. $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Non Iron sport shirt in green, tagged large. No noticeable flaws, no collar stains. $15 shipped


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Would anyone be interested in either of two identical NWT Corbin 2-button navy pinstripe suits? They are darted and have double reverse pleated trousers, but they are nicely tailored in beautiful fabric and the pant legs are unfinished. The size on both is 46R-41 waist. The lady at this shops asking price is pretty high, but I think I could get them delivered to whomever for about $120. This picture does no justice to it:


----------



## jfkemd

RL Polo chinos--claimed



jfkemd said:


> price drop
> $40 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bean is claimed (thank you!); Blackwatch is still available.* *Offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> 1) CLASSIC MADE IN THE USA LL BEAN FIELD JACKET!
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 2) Lovely Blackwatch Field Jacket
> 
> Lovely for Fall, this is a lovely barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. It's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item! Plus, the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of just $25 CONUS, OR OFFER.
> 
> It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think; possibly even a 46. Please see the
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 26
> Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given the cut of this jacket): 19
> Shoulder: 22 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/*


----------



## brantley11

*Here is my big lisiting. I hope y'all enjoy*

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

*Here we go:

All of the BB Shirts are $25 including CONUS shipping unless otherwise noted. I will make combination deals. Realistic Offers will be considered. The shirts are free of issues unless noted.

My neck measures 15 3/4" with head forward and at rest. When I tried the 16.5 shirts on I could only fit my index finger, which measures 2 1/4" around, between my neck and .collar.

Most of these shirts are older. All shirts are in really good condition stains, holes and tears will be mentioned.

1.) BB Blue Original Polo 16.5 x 32/33 Non-Iron CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8100x.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8101e.jpg/

2.)BB Blue University Stripe Supima 17.5 x 33 OCBD

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8098c.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8099zu.jpg/

3.)BB Tan/Brown OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8096a.jpg/

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img8097d.jpg/

4.)BB White Red Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/img8094dw.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8095f.jpg/

5.)BB Blue OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/img8092m.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8093n.jpg/

6.)BB White Blue Stripe OCBD (lighter fabric) 16.5 x 33

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8090m.jpg/

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img8091k.jpg/

7.)BB White Blue Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33 Light stain on the cuff $15 incl CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8087.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img8088g.jpg/

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img8089m.jpg/

8.)BB White Blue Check Original Polo Non-Iron 17.5 x 32/33 Has some slight fraying on the cuff edge $15 incl CONUS

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img8085n.jpg/

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img8086v.jpg/

9.)BB White Navy Green Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8083q.jpg/

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img8084s.jpg/

10.)BB White Navy stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33 CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img8081u.jpg/

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img8082v.jpg/

11.)BB Light Yellow Blue Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8080h.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8079w.jpg/

12.)BB Blue White Stripe Supima Non-iron OCBD L (This is my personal shirt that just doesn't fit right. Worn twice.)

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img8076s.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8078m.jpg/

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img8077h.jpg/

13.)BB White Green Grey Checks OCBD 17-R (Old. Very lightweight fabric.)

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img8074v.jpg/

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img8075e.jpg/

14.)BB White Light Blue Stripe OCBD (lighter fabric) 16.5 x 35 (My personal shirt that doesn't fit right.)

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img8071t.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8073w.jpg/

15.)BB Blue Check Original Polo Non-iron 17.5 x 32/33

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img8069j.jpg/

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/img8070h.jpg/

16.)BB Blue Original Polo Non-Iron 17 x 33

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img8067w.jpg/

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img8068s.jpg/

17.)BB Blue Original Polo Supima 16.5 x 33

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8065a.jpg/

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/img8066i.jpg/

18.)BB Red Candy Stripe Original Polo Non-Iron 16.5 x 32/33

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8063v.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8064j.jpg/

19.)BB Navy Tan Red Check Signature Tatterstail Sport Shirt Non-Iron L $15 incl CONUS

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img8061.jpg/

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img8062u.jpg/

20.)BB Brown Gold Red BB#1 Stripe Non-Iron L

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/img8054x.jpg/

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img8055z.jpg/

21.)BB Natural Tan Irish Linen Long Sleeve L CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img8052p.jpg/

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img8053mc.jpg/

22.)BB Tan White Stripe Linen Original Polo Long Sleeve XL

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img8050e.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8051v.jpg/

23.)BB White Linen Long Sleeve L

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img8047l.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8048j.jpg/

24.)BB Blue Linen Long Sleeve L CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img8045p.jpg/

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img8046o.jpg/

25.)BB Golden Fleece Pale Yellow Horizontal Light Blue Stripe Made in USA M (Really, Really Old. Is tagged XL, but fits like a M.)
Chest: 22 1/2" Sleeve: 22" from shoulder

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8036t.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8037rw.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8038y.jpg/

26.)BB Golden Fleece White Blue Horizontal Stripe Made in USA M small hole on the left of the placket (Old. Tagged L, but fits like a M) $15 incl CONUS
chest: 22" Sleeve: 8 1/2" from shoulder

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img8033j.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img8034c.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img8035v.jpg/

27.)BB Golden Fleece Blue White Striped L

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8030f.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8031t.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img8032w.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Anyone around here a 16D in shoes? I picked up a pair of AE tan calf punchcaps today in pretty good condition in size 16D. If there's any interest just let me know.


----------



## brantley11

*Now the BB ties*

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

*Most of these ties are really old and are in really good condition. Reasonable offers will be considered.

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8104f.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8105.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img8106y.jpg/

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img8107l.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green Striped Irish Poplin 50% silk 50% wool Made in UK 3 1/4"
$25 incl CONUS

2.)BB Maroon Navy Striped Irish Poplin 50% silk 50% wool Made in UK 3 1/4"
$25 incl CONUS

3.)Austin Reed Brown Tan Diagonal Weave Wool Made in England 3 1/2"
Two small holes on the skinny side near where it would wrap around the back of the neck
$15 incl CONUS

4.)Reis of New Haven Wool Black Watch Plaid from Tom Bass Tiger Hall 3 1/4"
$25 incl CONUS

https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img8110h.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8111h.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8112.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
$20 incl CONUS

2.)BB Maroon Tan Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4" small stain which will be just below the knot when tied
$8 incl CONUS

3.)BB Red Green Maroon Yellow Medallion All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
$20 incl CONUS

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img8113x.jpg/

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img8114e.jpg/

1.)BB Blue Burnt Orange Paisley All Silk Made in USA 3"
$20 incl CONUS

2.)BB Navy Goldish Brown Paisley (might be Ancient Madder) All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
$20

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8115z.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8116j.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8117z.jpg/

1.)BB Kelly Green White Navy Red Yellow Repp Raw Silk Made in USA 3"
$35 incl CONUS

2.BB Dark Green Gold Maroon Repp All Silk Made in USA (tag is attached by one side)
$20 incl CONUS


----------



## brantley11

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

Reasonable offers will be considered.

*https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img8043.jpg/

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img8044r.jpg/

Older L.L. Bean Red Plaid Flannel Made in USA L
SOLD

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img8041b.jpg/

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img8042.jpg/

Land's End Chambray Double front pockets XL Tall
$15

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8040o.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8039f.jpg/

L.L. Bean Chamoise Cloth Shirt Maroon Made in USA L
SOLD

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8058sl.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8059z.jpg/

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img8060ae.jpg/

L.L. Bean Blue Tan Plaid Made in USA XL Some fraying on the cuffs
$8 incl CONUS

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img8056ws.jpg/

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img8057e.jpg/

L.L Bean Navy Green White Plaid Made in USA 17 x 33
$15 incl CONUS

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img8028r.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img8029i.jpg/

Polo Dark Blue University Stripe Pinpoint Yarmouth 15.5 x 34 ( I know it is not specifically trad, but I thought someone might like it.)
$12

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img8102vz.jpg/

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img8103y.jpg/

J.Crew Vintage Oxford Grey University Stripe M (It has fraying on several edges, but this is how they make the vintage oxfords. I know this is not trad either, but I thought someone might want it.)
CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img7753e.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img7751.jpg/

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img7752a.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img7750b.jpg/

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img7749w.jpg/

Old Norman Shirtmakers for The Rogue Jackson, Ms Popover Yellow OCBD M
$20 incl CONUS. CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img7780ac.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img7781t.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img7782d.jpg/

Land's End Mushroom Tobacco Flat Front Khakis 33 x 31 42" outseam
(I bought these and had them hemmed, but they did not fit across the front very well.)
$20 incl CONUS

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/img7778w.jpg/

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img7779.jpg/

Land's End Steel Blue Flat Front Khakis 33 x 31 42" outseam
(I bought these and had them hemmed, but they did not fit across the front very well.)
$20 incl CONUS


----------



## hookem12387

Belts, belts!

First up: J Crew D-ring web belt. Marked L but measures to 45"
$14 shipped








Gant blue and tan surcingle. A bit small for me. 32.5" to center hole
$14 shipped








Tommy Surcingle belt. 2 colors (half and half). Marked sz 40
$10 shipped








Brooks Brothers Flag moutif belt. Sz 32
$16 shipped


----------



## brantley11

*Some more fun stuff*

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

*https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8164c.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8165n.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8166k.jpg/
1.) Oxford University Maroon Navy Rugby Shirt Rubber Buttons M
$35 incl CONUS

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8168h.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img8167dv.jpg/

2.)BB Rugby Shirt Navy Grey Yellow Rubber Buttons XXL 
$25 incl CONUS

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8169k.jpg/

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img8170o.jpg/

3.)BB Rugby Shirt Red Navy Light Blue White L
$20 incl CONUS

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8118s.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8119n.jpg/

4.) Cabela's Black Red Plaid Flannel L
$15 incl CONUS

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/img8120e.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8121ds.jpg/

https://img543.imageshack.us/i/img8122.jpg/

5.) New with Tags Polo Red Navy Green Yellow Maroon Classic Fit L
$25 incl CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

Coach glove leather belt. Size 42. Slight memory at holes (pictured), nothing serious, and the only sign of wear. $40 CONUS


----------



## brantley11

*BB Winter Weight Pants 42" Waist*

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.*

Reasonable offers will be considered.

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img8171t.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8172e.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img8173y.jpg/

1.)BB White Black Glenn Plaid Wool Cashmere Dress Pants 42.5 x 29.25
$25 incl CONUS
Outseam: 41 1/4"

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img8180s.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8181r.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img8182q.jpg/

2.)BB Gun Club Plaid Wool Pants Flat Front Cuffed 44x28
$25 incl CONUS
Outseam: 40 1/4"

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8178v.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img8179j.jpg/

3.)BB Navy Winter Wool Pants Pleated Cuffed 42.5 x 29.75
$20
Outseam: 41"

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8175v.jpg/

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img8176y.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img8177h.jpg/

4.) Older BB Thick Whale Corduroy Dark Brown Flat Front Cuffed 42.5 x 29.75
(Repaired right hip pocket top)
Outseam: 41 3/4"
$15 incl CONUS

https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img8341.jpg/

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8342d.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8343x.jpg/

5.) Older BB Dark Green Thick Whale Corduroy Pleated Cuffed 42x 27.75
(back left pocket need to be stiched up)
Outseam: 39 3/4"
$15 incl CONUS


----------



## brantley11

*Blazers*

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

Reasonable offers will be considered.

*https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8129e.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img8130z.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8131f.jpg/

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8132g.jpg/

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8133j.jpg/

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img8134.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img8135so.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8136u.jpg/

1.) Hunt Valley 100% Camel Hair Tobacco 42 L Blazer Leather Buttons 2 Button
(1/8" hole on the left lower pocket. Thin spot on the right arm mid way between elbow and shoulder.)
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 26 1/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 19 1/2"
$35 incl CONUS

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img8123y.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8124u.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img8125c.jpg/

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8126s.jpg/

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/img8127.jpg/

2.) Early BB Navy Blazer with Gold Buttons 1/2 Lined 42S
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 23 3/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 18 3/4"
(small bare spot beside the right pocket flap, and slightly stiff from being dry cleaned.)
$35 incl CONUS

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8334b.jpg/

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img8335s.jpg/

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8336a.jpg/

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8337p.jpg/

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8338s.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img8339l.jpg/

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/img8340z.jpg/

3.) Old Monsieur Lauro Tobacco Corduroy Sportcoat with Suede Elbow Patches, Buttoned Patch Pockets and buttoned neck strap 42 R Made in Poland
(small hole on the back near the right back seam)
$35 incl CONUS


----------



## Cardinals5

Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted, black/white herringbone tweed with light and dark blue windowpane. Lots of handwork. Fully canvassed. Single vented. Fully lined.

Condition is used, but excellent - no signs of wear or flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 40 or 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 24 3/4"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Pringle 100% lambswool navy v-neck (nice deep v-neck). Made in Scotland. Condition is very good to excellent - no noticable pilling or other flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves (unstretched): 34.5"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Mystery-maker d-ring belt. Colors are yellow, white, and navy. Condition is excellent.

No tagged size, but probably for about a 36-38" waist
Length not including d-rings: 43"

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









*---- Ties ----*










J Press rep unlined silk - *SOLD*
Lands End rep. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/4", $12.00
Cambridge Classics. 100% wool. Made in USA or Scottish wool. 3 1/4" $15.00
Robert Talbott rep. 100% silk. Made in USA. 2 7/8" $13.00
Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson sailfish emblematic. 75/25 silk/poly. Made in USA. $10.00










BB black label. Tan with green pindots. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 3/8" $14.00
PRL handmade. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/2" 14.00
BB 346. Navy background with flowers. Made in USA. 3 3/4" $12.00
Paul Stuart - *SOLD *


----------



## Cardinals5

This Southwick tweed is back.

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, about a 36R
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Shoulders:17.75
Sleeves: 23.25
BOC length: 28.75

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/


----------



## Reptilicus

Woolrich Classic Wool Field Coat. Size Medium. Will fit up to a 42" chest with layering or a 40" chest with substantial layering. I can't recall if I've ever actually worn this coat or not. I have the tags and original packaging for it. Condition is perfect. Asking $90 shipped.
















More photos here: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Woolrich/


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Those Woolrich coats are fantastic!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Canvassed Tweeds, c. 37-42: SUPERB Italian Man Men Bold Glen Plaid; Harris Tweed; Classic Herringbone*

*EARLY OCTOBER TWEEDS!*​
I have some more tweeds to pass on!​
As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.​
Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) SUPERB and BOLD Vintage Italian "Mad Men" Glen Plaid!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Made in Italy for the long-gone but very trad. shop Holland Bros. of Trenton (when it eclipsed Princeton for wealth and tradliness...), it's in absolutely SUPERB condition; the only flaw is a literal pinprick in the lining at the back (shown). This jacket is fully canvassed, half-lined, has the classic two-button cuffs, and lovely narrow "Mad Men" lapels. It also has a single short vent. A beautiful, classic jacket for Fall!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds002.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds003.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds004.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds005.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds006.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds007.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds008.jpg/

*2) Classic grey herringbone tweed*

A classic Fall staple, this grey herringbone tweed is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It's very nicely constructed with a hook vent, and leather-covered buttons with just the right amount of patina. It was made for the (formerly) trad. clothiers Strawbridge's. This is in excellent condition.

Asking *Claimed--thank you!*

Tagged a *38R*, but please see measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 5/8

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds016.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds009.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds010.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds011.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds014.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds012.jpg/

*3) BEAUTIFUL Half-canvassed Harris Tweed!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Another lovely classic jacket for the Fall, this Harris Tweed was Made in the USA; it's half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single vent. It has lovely patina'd flat leather buttons, and a single vent--and the tweed is in superb condition! The only minor flaws are two watermarks in the back lining, but obviously these can't be seen when it's worn, and aren't too noticeable in any case. With these exceptions, though, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds017.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds018.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds019.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds020.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds022.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/octobertweeds023.jpg/

]


----------



## MrZipper

*J. Press "Presstige" 3/2 Sack "Donegal Mist" Tweed (~40/41R?) (or, per AlanC: ~42/43S)

*Beautiful J. Press sack and epitome of tradness. Alas, it is too short for me. Grey/olive color has vertical threads of light blue, dark blue, and orange. "Donegal Mist" blend of 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% wool. In overall excellent condition; only small issues are a small stain in the right armpit, and some pinpricks in the lining--looks like the waist may have been let out at one point (see pics).

Asking *$65 shipped CONUS, or offer*

*Measurements (to the best of my ability):
*Chest: 23"
Waist: 21 1/2"
Shoulder: 18 1/4"
Sleeve: 23 1/2" (+2 1/4")
Length (bottom of collar): 29"

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed.jpg/

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed8.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed2.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed3.jpg/https://img245.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed5.jpg/https://img3.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed6.jpg/https://img441.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed7.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^I would call that a 42/43S based on those measurements. Very nice jacket.


----------



## MidWestTrad

Or doing work as a Trad-styled clown. :icon_smile_big:



Cardinals5 said:


> Anyone around here a 16D in shoes? I picked up a pair of AE tan calf punchcaps today in pretty good condition in size 16D. If there's any interest just let me know.


----------



## Cardinals5

MidWestTrad said:


> Or doing work as a Trad-styled clown. :icon_smile_big:


Yeah, I think a small calf went entirely into the making of these shoes


----------



## closerlook

*HANOVER LONGWINGS*

Gang, I discovered a pair of vintage Hanover merlot calf longwings today at the "vintage" store. Pretty darn good shape. No cracks, TONS of life in the soles. If someone wants me to pick them up for them, I would be glad to.

they were size 10 C/E.


----------



## phyrpowr

Just want to do a public "thank you" to TheWGP, Georgia, and swb120 for first class gear at hitchiker prices. Excellent folks.


----------



## Pgolden

2 Brooks OCBDs---blue and white: blue was worn once, white not at all. Package deal. $80 for both, shipped CONUS


----------



## Valkyrie

^^ size?


----------



## hookem12387

^ Interested if slim fit 16/35


----------



## brantley11

*Price Drops and Updates*

* Here is my big lisiting. I hope y'all enjoy **I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.*

Here we go:

All of the BB Shirts are $25>$20 including CONUS shipping unless otherwise noted. I will make combination deals. Realistic Offers will be considered. The shirts are free of issues unless noted.

My neck measures 15 3/4" with head forward and at rest. When I tried the 16.5 shirts on I could only fit my index finger, which measures 2 1/4" around, between my neck and .collar.

Most of these shirts are older. All shirts are in really good condition stains, holes and tears will be mentioned.

1.) BB Blue Original Polo 16.5 x 32/33 Non-Iron

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8100x.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8101e.jpg/

2.)BB Blue University Stripe Supima 17.5 x 33 OCBD

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8098c.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8099zu.jpg/

3.)BB Tan/Brown OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8096a.jpg/

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img8097d.jpg/

4.)BB White Red Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/img8094dw.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8095f.jpg/

5.)BB Blue OCBD 16.5 x 33 CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/img8092m.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8093n.jpg/

6.)BB White Blue Stripe OCBD (lighter fabric) 16.5 x 33 CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8090m.jpg/

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img8091k.jpg/

7.)BB White Blue Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33 Light stain on the cuff $15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8087.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img8088g.jpg/

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img8089m.jpg/

8.)BB White Blue Check Original Polo Non-Iron 17.5 x 32/33 Has some slight fraying on the cuff edge $15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img8085n.jpg/

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img8086v.jpg/

9.)BB White Navy Green Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8083q.jpg/

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img8084s.jpg/

10.)BB White Navy stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33 SOLD

11.)BB Light Yellow Blue Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8080h.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8079w.jpg/

12.)BB Blue White Stripe Supima Non-iron OCBD L (This is my personal shirt that just doesn't fit right. Worn twice.)

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img8076s.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8078m.jpg/

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img8077h.jpg/

13.)BB White Green Grey Checks OCBD 17-R (Old. Very lightweight fabric.)

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img8074v.jpg/

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img8075e.jpg/

14.)BB White Light Blue Stripe OCBD (lighter fabric) 16.5 x 35 (My personal shirt that doesn't fit right.)

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img8071t.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8073w.jpg/

15.)BB Blue Check Original Polo Non-iron 17.5 x 32/33

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img8069j.jpg/

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/img8070h.jpg/

16.)BB Blue Original Polo Non-Iron 17 x 33

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img8067w.jpg/

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img8068s.jpg/

17.)BB Blue Original Polo Supima 16.5 x 33 CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8065a.jpg/

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/img8066i.jpg/

18.)BB Red Candy Stripe Original Polo Non-Iron 16.5 x 32/33 CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8063v.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8064j.jpg/

19.)BB Navy Tan Red Check Signature Tatterstail Sport Shirt Non-Iron L $15 incl CONUS SOLD

20.)BB Brown Gold Red BB#1 Stripe Non-Iron L SOLD

21.)BB Natural Tan Irish Linen Long Sleeve L SOLD

22.)BB Tan White Stripe Linen Original Polo Long Sleeve XL

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img8050e.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8051v.jpg/

23.)BB White Linen Long Sleeve L

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img8047l.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8048j.jpg/

24.)BB Blue Linen Long Sleeve L SOLD

25.)BB Golden Fleece Pale Yellow Horizontal Light Blue Stripe Made in USA M (Really, Really Old. Is tagged XL, but fits like a M.)
Chest: 22 1/2" Sleeve: 22" from shoulder

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8036t.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8037rw.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8038y.jpg/

26.)BB Golden Fleece White Blue Horizontal Stripe Made in USA M small hole on the left of the placket (Old. Tagged L, but fits like a M) $15 incl CONUS
chest: 22" Sleeve: 8 1/2" from shoulder

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img8033j.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img8034c.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img8035v.jpg/

27.)BB Golden Fleece Blue White Striped L

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8030f.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8031t.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img8032w.jpg/ ​


----------



## brantley11

*Drops on the ties*

* Now the BB ties **I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

*Most of these ties are really old and are in really good condition. Reasonable offers will be considered.

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8104f.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8105.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img8106y.jpg/

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img8107l.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green Striped Irish Poplin 50% silk 50% wool Made in UK 3 1/4"
$25>$20 incl CONUS

2.)BB Maroon Navy Striped Irish Poplin 50% silk 50% wool Made in UK 3 1/4"
$25>$20 incl CONUS

3.)Austin Reed Brown Tan Diagonal Weave Wool Made in England 3 1/2"
Two small holes on the skinny side near where it would wrap around the back of the neck
$15>$12 incl CONUS

4.)Reis of New Haven Wool Black Watch Plaid from Tom Bass Tiger Hall 3 1/4"
$25>$20 incl CONUS

https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img8110h.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8111h.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8112.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
$20>$15 incl CONUS

2.)BB Maroon Tan Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4" small stain which will be just below the knot when tied
$8 incl CONUS

3.)BB Red Green Maroon Yellow Medallion All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
$20>$15 incl CONUS

1.)BB Blue Burnt Orange Paisley All Silk Made in USA 3"
SOLD
2.)BB Navy Goldish Brown Paisley (might be Ancient Madder) All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
SOLD

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8115z.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8116j.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8117z.jpg/

1.)BB Kelly Green White Navy Red Yellow Repp Raw Silk Made in USA 3"
$35>$30 incl CONUS

2.BB Dark Green Gold Maroon Repp All Silk Made in USA (tag is attached by one side)
$20>$15 incl CONUS​


----------



## brantley11

*Drops and updates*

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

Reasonable offers will be considered.

*https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img8043.jpg/

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img8044r.jpg/

Older L.L. Bean Red Plaid Flannel Made in USA L
SOLD

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img8041b.jpg/

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img8042.jpg/

Land's End Chambray Double front pockets XL Tall
$15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8040o.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8039f.jpg/

L.L. Bean Chamoise Cloth Shirt Maroon Made in USA L
SOLD

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8058sl.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8059z.jpg/

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img8060ae.jpg/

L.L. Bean Blue Tan Plaid Made in USA XL Some fraying on the cuffs
$8 incl CONUS

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img8056ws.jpg/

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img8057e.jpg/

L.L Bean Navy Green White Plaid Made in USA 17 x 33
$15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img8028r.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img8029i.jpg/

Polo Dark Blue University Stripe Pinpoint Yarmouth 15.5 x 34 ( I know it is not specifically trad, but I thought someone might like it.)
$12>$10 incl CONUS

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img8102vz.jpg/

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img8103y.jpg/

J.Crew Vintage Oxford Grey University Stripe M (It has fraying on several edges, but this is how they make the vintage oxfords. I know this is not trad either, but I thought someone might want it.)
CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img7753e.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img7751.jpg/

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img7752a.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img7750b.jpg/

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img7749w.jpg/

Old Norman Shirtmakers for The Rogue Jackson, Ms Popover Yellow OCBD M
$20 incl CONUS. CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img7780ac.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img7781t.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img7782d.jpg/

Land's End Mushroom Tobacco Flat Front Khakis 33 x 31 42" outseam
(I bought these and had them hemmed, but they did not fit across the front very well.)
$20>$15 incl CONUS

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/img7778w.jpg/

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img7779.jpg/

Land's End Steel Blue Flat Front Khakis 33 x 31 42" outseam
(I bought these and had them hemmed, but they did not fit across the front very well.)
$20>$15 incl CONUS​


----------



## brantley11

*Drops*

* Some more fun stuff *

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

*https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8164c.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8165n.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8166k.jpg/
1.) Oxford University Maroon Navy Rugby Shirt Rubber Buttons M
$35>$25 incl CONUS

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8168h.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img8167dv.jpg/

2.)BB Rugby Shirt Navy Grey Yellow Rubber Buttons XXL 
$25>$20 incl CONUS

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8169k.jpg/

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img8170o.jpg/

3.)BB Rugby Shirt Red Navy Light Blue White L
$20>$15 incl CONUS

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8118s.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8119n.jpg/

4.) Cabela's Black Red Plaid Flannel L
$15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/img8120e.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8121ds.jpg/

https://img543.imageshack.us/i/img8122.jpg/

5.) New with Tags Polo Red Navy Green Yellow Maroon Classic Fit L
$25>$20 incl CONUS​


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop on this Corbin Tweed 3/2*

Drop on the Corbin Tweed
The Corbin Tweed is now 40 > 37.50 > 34.50 >* $31.50!*

*3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 B
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"


----------



## palmettoking

I'm looking for sacks in size 44, and shoes in 12/13D. I'm in college so keep this in mind with pricing and dressiness (ie. I don't need really nice/ dressy) stuff. Thanks.


----------



## The Deacon

* Vintage* C*alf Hanover Wingtips 9.5E,Hanover PTB 8.5EE,* *AE Becker Captoe 11.5E,*For sale an excellent pair of gently worn Genuine Horween Shell Cordovan, fully leather lined, vintage Hanover double sole wingtips in size 8 D/B (D width B heel). These are among the best shoes of their kind and are in lightly used condition for you to break in. They have started to patina into the beautiful brownish burgundy color us Shell Cordovan cognoscenti love so well. You can see by the scant sole wear that they haven't been used much. A great shoe! External length: 12 inches, Internal length: 10 1/2 inches, External width: 4 7/16 inches. I accept paypal and USPS money orders. SOLD. Will Ship USPS priority mail with insurance and deliv confirmation.









PRICE DROPS
Vintage Hanover Pebblegrain Calf in size 9.5E/C combination last. In good shape with firm soles, some scuffing near toe of one of the shoes. Ext. Length: 12 9/16 , Width: 4 3/8, Internal Length: 11 1/4. I am asking $50 -now $40 shipped in US.

































Join Date: Nov 2006
Posts: 1,060

*Re: FS:Hanover for Sears PTB 8.5EE* 
Also for sale is a pair of gently worn preowned Hanover made for Sears Cognac Pebble grain plain Toe double soled Bluchers with v-cleat on leather heel, size 8 1/2 EE. The interior is identical to the Hanover shells including the "Comfort Arch" and "Genuine Leather Insole" script and identically shaped heel pad. 12 1/4 inch length and 4 1/4 width. Asking $40 shipped.









































































For sale, a near new pair of Allen Edmonds Becker. Perfect for upcoming Fall/Winter weather in size 11.5E. Rubber sole has little evidence of wear. 
13 1/4 External Length, 4 3/4 Width, 12 1/8 Internal Length. I'm asking $60 shipped in US and $80 foreign.


----------



## Pgolden

17/34 slim fit bb ocbd



Valkyrie said:


> ^^ size?


----------



## M. Morgan

My first thrift sale; more to come -- including some Southwick suits and several more shirts -- after I get more comfortable posting images.

I am a complete amateur when it comes to this, so I am probably leaving out the kind of relevant information whose inclusion by other posters I appreciate so much on this thread. If you have any questions about the items or any constructive criticism, feel free to get in touch with me. Most items are gently worn with no defects but if you have concerns, let me know.

All prices include CONUS shipping. Buy two items, get $2 off the order; $3 off for three items, etc. Please PM if interested.

First up, three ties: Two Lands' End (56" long) and one Ralph Lauren. Navy and red LE is worn somewhat at tip.
$9 each.
https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img3299o.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img299.imageshack.us/i/img3300q.jpg/

Next is a blue Gitman pinpoint BD, size 15.5/24. Never worn. $18.
https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img3298yg.jpg/
https://img135.imageshack.us/i/img3297.jpg/

Two pinpoint Polo RL buttondowns -- blue and white. Size 16/34-5. Never worn. $14 each.

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img3312f.jpg/

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img3311k.jpg/

Two Brooks Brothers non-irons. First, pink and blue, is BB Country Club, sized Large; second, blue check, is size 15/34-5. $12 each.

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img3304h.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img3303ss.jpg/

https://img299.imageshack.us/i/img3294v.jpg/
https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img3293j.jpg/

Yellow uni stripe Polo OCBD, size Large. Claimed.

Blue check Polo BD, size Large. $12.
https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img3295n.jpg/
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img3296at.jpg/

Blue Polo RL 100% cotton pinpoint button-down, "Yarmouth" style, size 16/34-5. $12.

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img3306m.jpg/
https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img3305bo.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

XL Polo half zip cotton sweater. $30 shipped or offer!


----------



## brozek

A couple of trad staples here, including what may very well be the Platonic Form of a fall trad jacket! Paypal Personal Payment works best for me, and prices include USPS shipping in the US. And how's this for service - I need to run to the post office this evening (Saturday) anyway, so I can ship these as early as today if there's a quick taker. I'm also always looking for trades - especially dark tweed jackets in 38R-39L and shell or suede shoes in 12-13 C or D.

Let me know if there are any questions I can answer, additional photos/measurements I can take - thanks!

1. 3/2 sack, Harris Tweed, made in the US,. This is in beautiful condition and I would love to be a few inches shorter and smaller around so I could keep it. No maker/size in the jacket, but it measures about a 36R. Full measurements are below. ***SOLD - thanks!***

Chest - 40"
Waist - 38"
Length - 30.75"
Shoulder - 17.75"
Sleeve - 24.25"

2. Vintage LL Bean cardigan, size Large, 100% virgin lambswool, made in the US, leather buttons, RN 71341 / #12012 (if that helps anyone date it). $40 shipped.

Chest - 46"
Shoulders - 18.5" (although this is approximate, since it has saddle shoulders)
Sleeve - 34.5" (from center of back, with cuff folded over)
Length - 27"


----------



## MrZipper

The J. Press tweed is claimed. Thanks for your interest!



MrZipper said:


> *J. Press "Presstige" 3/2 Sack "Donegal Mist" Tweed (~40/41R?) (or, per AlanC: ~42/43S)
> 
> *Beautiful J. Press sack and epitome of tradness. Alas, it is too short for me. Grey/olive color has vertical threads of light blue, dark blue, and orange. "Donegal Mist" blend of 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% wool. In overall excellent condition; only small issues are a small stain in the right armpit, and some pinpricks in the lining--looks like the waist may have been let out at one point (see pics).
> 
> Asking *Claimed, thank you!*
> 
> *Measurements (to the best of my ability):
> *Chest: 23"
> Waist: 21 1/2"
> Shoulder: 18 1/4"
> Sleeve: 23 1/2" (+2 1/4")
> Length (bottom of collar): 29"
> 
> https://img839.imageshack.us/i/jpresstweed.jpg/


----------



## JCrewfan

Brozek:

PM sent about #1, the Harris tweed.


----------



## brantley11

*Drops*

* BB Winter Weight Pants 42" Waist *

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.*

Reasonable offers will be considered.

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img8171t.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8172e.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img8173y.jpg/

1.)BB White Black Glenn Plaid Wool Cashmere Dress Pants 42.5 x 29.25
$25>$20 incl CONUS
Outseam: 41 1/4"

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img8180s.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8181r.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img8182q.jpg/

2.)BB Gun Club Plaid Wool Pants Flat Front Cuffed 44x28
$25>$20 incl CONUS
Outseam: 40 1/4"

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8178v.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img8179j.jpg/

3.)BB Navy Winter Wool Pants Pleated Cuffed 42.5 x 29.75
$20>$17
Outseam: 41"

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8175v.jpg/

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img8176y.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img8177h.jpg/

4.) Older BB Thick Whale Corduroy Dark Brown Flat Front Cuffed 42.5 x 29.75
(Repaired right hip pocket top)
Outseam: 41 3/4"
$15>$12 incl CONUS

https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img8341.jpg/

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8342d.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8343x.jpg/

5.) Older BB Dark Green Thick Whale Corduroy Pleated Cuffed 42x 27.75
(back left pocket need to be stiched up)
Outseam: 39 3/4"
$15>$12 incl CONUS​


----------



## brantley11

*Drops*

* Blazers *

*I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

Reasonable offers will be considered.

*https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8129e.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img8130z.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8131f.jpg/

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8132g.jpg/

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8133j.jpg/

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img8134.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img8135so.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8136u.jpg/

1.) Hunt Valley 100% Camel Hair Tobacco 42 L Blazer Leather Buttons 2 Button
(1/8" hole on the left lower pocket. Thin spot on the right arm mid way between elbow and shoulder.)
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 26 1/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 19 1/2"
$35>$25 incl CONUS

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img8123y.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8124u.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img8125c.jpg/

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8126s.jpg/

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/img8127.jpg/

2.) Early BB Navy Blazer with Gold Buttons 1/2 Lined 42S
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 23 3/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 18 3/4"
(small bare spot beside the right pocket flap, and slightly stiff from being dry cleaned.)
$35>$25 incl CONUS

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8334b.jpg/

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img8335s.jpg/

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8336a.jpg/

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8337p.jpg/

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8338s.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img8339l.jpg/

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/img8340z.jpg/

3.) Old Monsieur Lauro Tobacco Corduroy Sportcoat with Suede Elbow Patches, Buttoned Patch Pockets and buttoned neck strap 42 R Made in Poland
(small hole on the back near the right back seam)
$35>$25 incl CONUS​


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops*

Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted, black/white herringbone tweed with light and dark blue windowpane. Lots of handwork. Fully canvassed. Single vented. Fully lined.

Condition is used, but excellent - no signs of wear or flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 40 or 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 24 3/4"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $50.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Pringle 100% lambswool navy v-neck (nice deep v-neck). Made in Scotland. Condition is very good to excellent - no noticable pilling or other flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves (unstretched): 34.5"

Price: $30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Mystery-maker d-ring belt. Colors are yellow, white, and navy. Condition is excellent.

No tagged size, but probably for about a 36-38" waist
Length not including d-rings: 43"

Price: $10.00<<12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









*---- Ties ----*










J Press rep unlined silk - *SOLD*
Lands End rep - *SOLD*
Cambridge Classics. 100% wool. Made in USA or Scottish wool. 3 1/4" $13.00<<15.00
Robert Talbott rep. 100% silk. Made in USA. 2 7/8" $11.00<<13.00
Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson sailfish emblematic. 75/25 silk/poly. Made in USA. $8.00<<10.00










BB black label. Tan with green pindots. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 3/8" $12.00<<14.00
PRL handmade. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/2" $12.00<<14.00
BB 346. Navy background with flowers. Made in USA. 3 3/4" $9.00<<12.00
Paul Stuart - *SOLD *[/QUOTE]

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, about a 36R
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Shoulders:17.75
Sleeves: 23.25
BOC length: 28.75

Price: $40.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## M. Morgan

Burberry blue/white striped shirt. Size 17-R. Made in U.S.A. Worn about three times -- in great condition. $20.

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img3308wz.jpg/
https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img3307a.jpg/


----------



## frosejr

Just a friendly reminder to all you thrifters out there, that the big guys could use some thrift love too. Example: I'm a 52 long coat, 46 waist, 19/37 or 38 shirt, 12 B/C shoe. I bet I'm not the only guy here that pines for some of the beautiful stuff on this thread, then sees "38R" and remembers the days in ninth grade when it would have fit.


----------



## Dragoon

Here are some largish shirts.
Five LL Bean no-iron, 17-37.
$50 shipped for all five.

Worn 5-6 times. I did move the cuff buttons over about 3/8" so you may or may not want to move them back to their original location.

The dark blue shirt is not _quite _as dark as it looks in this picture and of course the tattersal is a pin-point, the others are oxford cloth.


----------



## Dragoon

Two pair of 42-34 Carhartt jeans.

$15 for one pair, $25 for both, shipped.

One pair relaxed fit, the other relaxed fit straight leg. Don't remember which is which (tags cut off) but the pair on the right has about a 9 1/2" leg opening and the pair on the left about 8 1/2". The fit seemed the same to me.

Washed and worn no more than a half dozen times. These are much heavier weight denim than the current Levi 505s.










Note the faux leather patch has been removed.


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm in the midst of my seasonal closet changeover and have some things that have either been superseded or I no longer need. I'll be listing those over the next week or so (depending on how quick the changeover goes)

Brooks Brothers crew neck burgundy shetland sweater. 100% shetland wool. Made in Australia. Excellent condition.

Chest: 43"
Sleeves (cuffed and unstretched): 33"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










The Scotch House beige/tan deep v-neck sweater. 100% lambswool. Made in Scotland. Very good condition.

Chest: 44"
Sleeves (cuffed and unstretched): 33"

Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Robert Bruce crew neck "dirt" colored shetland. No fabric content, but probably something like 80/20 shetland/nylon. Very good condition.

Chest: 43"
Sleeves (cuffed and unstretched): 31 (good for 33" shirt sleeves)

Price: $18.00; *sold, pending payment*










Barrie shetland wool cardigan vest in "rose". 100% shetland wool. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition

Chest: 42"

Price: $20.00; *Sold, pending payment*










The Moors by Lord Jeff bright red shetland wool v-neck sweater vest. 100% shetland wool. Made in USA. Excellent, like new condition.

Chest: 43"

Price: *SOLD*










Lands End moleskin trousers. Double reversed pleated. Very good condition.

Tagged: 33"
Waist: 33"
Outseam: 40.75"
Inseam: 29.75"
NO CUFFS

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









---------TIES--------------- 








Arnys Paris. 100% silk. 3.5" wide $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
Eskay - *SOLD*
Pendleton 100% wool. Made in USA. 3" wide $13.00
Lands End bow tie 100% silk. Made in USA $12.00









Mystery-maker. Made in West Germany. 100% cotton lisle 2 1/8" $10.00
Rooster - *SOLD*
Mystery-maker 100% wool. Made in Italy. 1 7/8" $12.00
Orsini 100% cotton. 2 1/8" $12.00
Stafford 100% wool. Made in Italy. 2 1/8" $12.00


----------



## Pgolden

I have 2 Brooks OCBD for a sale--17/34 Slim Fit. One is white, never worn, and the other is blue, worn once. It's a package deal--both for $75 with shipping CONUS


----------



## brozek

***Aaand - it's been claimed and paid for! Thanks!***

Any interest in a free Brooks Brothers BrooksEase 40R navy blazer? I'd just ask that you paypal me something to cover shipping - say, $10 if you're between Chicago and Minneapolis, and $12 if you're not an upper-Midwesterner. I'd keep wearing it myself, but I have four other navy blazers that fit and look similarly. Full disclosure - there's a small mothbite on the left sleeve, which you could either have repaired or ignore (my approach). Thanks!

Measurements:
Shoulders - 19"
Sleeves - 24"
Length - 31" (bottom of collar)
Chest - 44"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sales Thread on SF worth seeing--PLUS Great Tweed and Suit Cull of 2010!*

simontuntelder has some very nice items for sale on The Other Forum, some of which (e.g., Bean Boots, Filson items) will probably appeal to chaps here. The prices are reasonable, and I've dealt with him several times--he's exceptionally pleasant and easy-going!

His thread is here:

*PLUS*, in other news, I'll shortly be going through my annual Great Tweed and Suit Cull--so expect a lot of tweeds and some very nice trad. suits to be appearing shortly, as well as lots of ties and some oddments, like British Ragg wool and shetland jerseys (mainly XL), a lovely houndstooth tweed overcoat (c.38 or so), a pair of Edward Green loafers which just never really fit (size 10/10.5), and an unworn pair of Brooks pajamas, size L--oddly, with two tops! :icon_scratch:

There'll be some tweeds as well, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## hookem12387

^ A true test of my will power. A TweedyDon cull when I'm putting myself on a strict 'no buy' order.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Picked up this Norman Hilton suit a couple weeks back.
It's not a 3/2 sack, but it is a great suit in a staple color so it might be of some use to someone.

Fully lined, canvased (pinch test), 2 button, darted.
medium gray color
tagged size 46L
$45 shipped/offer

chest is 23 1/2" across
shoulder 21 1/2" across the back
33" long, bottom collar to hem
sleeves 26"

pants marked 37 1/2"
waist measures just under 37" (with room to let out)
inseam is at 32" with 1 1/2" cuffs


----------



## Orgetorix

I always imagine Tweedy's wardrobe as the sartorial equivalent of this:


----------



## AlanC

Tweedy has those small closets, though. I think he keeps an out of service Tardis as storage.


----------



## HalfLegend

Haha oh goodness, and now the popculture references begin.


----------



## brozek

3/2 sack is sold, but the vintage LL Bean cardigan is still available. Price dropped to $35 shipped, although I'm still open to trades - especially dark tweed jackets in 38R-39L and brown shoes in 12-13 C or D.



brozek said:


> A couple of trad staples here, including what may very well be the Platonic Form of a fall trad jacket! Paypal Personal Payment works best for me, and prices include USPS shipping in the US. And how's this for service - I need to run to the post office this evening (Saturday) anyway, so I can ship these as early as today if there's a quick taker. I'm also always looking for trades - especially dark tweed jackets in 38R-39L and shell or suede shoes in 12-13 C or D.
> 
> Let me know if there are any questions I can answer, additional photos/measurements I can take - thanks!
> 
> 1. 3/2 sack, Harris Tweed, made in the US,. This is in beautiful condition and I would love to be a few inches shorter and smaller around so I could keep it. No maker/size in the jacket, but it measures about a 36R. Full measurements are below. ***SOLD - thanks!***
> 
> 2. Vintage LL Bean cardigan, size Large, 100% virgin lambswool, made in the US, leather buttons, RN 71341 / #12012 (if that helps anyone date it). $40 shipped.
> 
> Chest - 46"
> Shoulders - 18.5" (although this is approximate, since it has saddle shoulders)
> Sleeve - 34.5" (from center of back, with cuff folded over)
> Length - 27"


----------



## M. Morgan

*Pants*

Mid-gray Berle wool (as far as I can tell) pants. Pleated with 1.5" cuffs. Mid-weight; 30.75" inseam; 36" waist. Great-looking pants but I have another pair so these are getting let go. Also, if you're interested in the same pants in charcoal, let me know.

$14.

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/img3313c.jpg/
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img3314w.jpg/

Green Polo Ralph Lauren chinos, flat front. 32x32. Worn once or twice.

$14.

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img3354j.jpg/
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3355n.jpg/


----------



## brozek

Free polo-player emblematic tie! It's a Kuppenheimer, so nothing special - I'm just trying to cull my closet, and give a few things back to the community in the process. All I ask is that you paypal me something for shipping - $2 or $3 should be plenty. Thanks!


----------



## brozek

Another freebie - I hope I'm building up some good karma with this! It's a medium navy polo with a stitched logo for the 2004 Weathermark Regatta. Like the other things I've been giving away, all I ask is that you paypal me something to cover shipping - say, $4 or $5 for this. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets--including a cashmere jacket from Chester Barrie of Savile Row!*

The following *(pre-cull)* jackets are still available--OFFERS WELCOME!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER][/CENTER]

*1) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London!*
Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining--the slight smell of mothballs I mentioned earlier has vanished after two days' sunshine and fresh air! This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row, and really is an absolute steal at this price! 
This is just *$65 or offer*.

Tagged a 44 Extra Long, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/

*2) Half-canvassed brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy (almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$23 or offer *, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*3) Navy half-canvassed hopsack blazer with patch pockets.*

This is a very nice, basic, navy blazer. There's no fabric content listed, but it's pretty clearly wool in a hopsack weave. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed. It is darted, alas, but it does have patch pockets and a single center vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/5

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers008.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers009.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers011.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers012.jpg/

*4) Fully canvassed red tartan 3/2.5 sack!*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39 *

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now just $22, CONUS! Lovely Blackwatch Field Jacket*

Lovely for Fall, this is a lovely barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. It's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item! Plus, the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of *just $22 CONUS*, *OR OFFER.*

It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think;_ possibly_ even a 46. Please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given the cut of this jacket): 19
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 32

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

*More drops*

Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted, black/white herringbone tweed with light and dark blue windowpane. Lots of handwork. Fully canvassed. Single vented. Fully lined.

Condition is used, but excellent - no signs of wear or flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 40 or 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 24 3/4"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $40.00<<50.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Pringle 100% lambswool navy v-neck (nice deep v-neck). Made in Scotland. Condition is very good to excellent - no noticable pilling or other flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves (unstretched): 34.5"

Price: $25.00<<30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Mystery-maker d-ring belt. Colors are yellow, white, and navy. Condition is excellent.

No tagged size, but probably for about a 36-38" waist
Length not including d-rings: 43"

Price: $8.00<<10.00<<12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









*---- Ties ----*










J Press rep unlined silk - *SOLD*
Lands End rep - *SOLD*
Cambridge Classics - SOLD
Robert Talbott rep. 100% silk. Made in USA. 2 7/8" $9.00<<11.00<<13.00
Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson sailfish emblematic. 75/25 silk/poly. Made in USA. $6.00<<8.00<<10.00










BB black label. Tan with green pindots. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 3/8" $10.00<<12.00<<14.00
PRL handmade. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/2" $10.00<<12.00<<14.00
BB 346. Navy background with flowers*- SOLD*
Paul Stuart - *SOLD *

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, about a 36R
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Shoulders:17.75
Sleeves: 23.25
BOC length: 28.75

Price: $35.00<<40.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Brooks Brothers crew neck burgundy shetland sweater - SOLD

The Scotch House beige/tan deep v-neck sweater. 100% lambswool. Made in Scotland. Very good condition.

Chest: 44"
Sleeves (cuffed and unstretched): 33"

Price: $23.00; Sold, pending payment










Robert Bruce crew neck "dirt" colored shetland - *sold, pending payment*
Barrie shetland wool cardigan vest in "rose" - *Sold*
The Moors by Lord Jeff bright red shetland wool v-neck sweater vest - *SOLD*

Lands End moleskin trousers. Double reversed pleated. Very good condition.

Tagged: 33"
Waist: 33"
Outseam: 40.75"
Inseam: 29.75"
NO CUFFS

Price: $20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









---------TIES--------------- 








Arnys Paris. 100% silk. 3.5" wide $13.00<<15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
Eskay - *SOLD*
Pendleton 100% wool. Made in USA. 3" wide $11.00<<13.00
Lands End bow tie 100% silk. Made in USA $10.00<<12.00









Mystery-maker. Made in West Germany. 100% cotton lisle 2 1/8" $8.00<<10.00
Rooster - *SOLD*
Mystery-maker 100% wool. Made in Italy. 1 7/8" $10.00<<12.00
Orsini 100% cotton. 2 1/8" $10.00<<12.00
Stafford 100% wool. Made in Italy. 2 1/8" $10.00<<12.00[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheWGP

Drops! The last of the shoes have been claimed!
 Originally Posted by *TheWGP* 
[/B]6) Finally, a real treat for those of you who remember the Izod Lacoste days. a vintage Izod Lacoste striped-chest sweater, 100% cotton, size XL, pit to pit is 26". There's no ifs, ands or buts about it - this is a seriously heavy sweater, heavier than any other cotton sweater I've ever held! Great for heavy weather and amazing feel - it's with a heavy heart I let this go. $24 $19 $15 $10 Shipped for Fall!


----------



## TheWGP

Drops... getting rid of this stuff before I start posting all sorts of other stuff, including an awesome Southwick 3-piece 3 roll 2 sack and two Brooks Brothers 3/2 sacks!

ANY TIE TWO DOLLARS SHIPPED - take ALL EIGHT REMAINING TIES for just TEN BUCKS! At that price, you can buy all eight and flip the ones you don't want on Ebay to make your money back!
Drops here as well!

 Originally Posted by *TheWGP* 
Round 2 continues: ties! All the ties came from my own closet, and are cared for and in good shape. Same terms as above, all prices include shipping in the CONUS, please PM me for shipping elsewhere. I accept Paypal; personal payment is much appreciated but not required. As always, feel free to make me an offer, and I'm always interested in trades!

Please remember - the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click through to see more!

1) Izod Lacoste surcingle belt size 38 - Claimed!

2,3,4,5) Tie Group 1. All handmade, the BB in the USA, the Z in Italy. This group includes, from left to right:

2) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x59 - little presents! Great for parties! Thick luxurious silk. 
3) Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75x58 - repp.
4) Brooks Brothers Makers, claimed!
5) Ermenegildo Zegna EXTRA-LONG - 3.5x64 - I know, I know, apologies for including this one, but I've had repeated requests for extra-long ties.










6,7,8,9,10) Tie Group 2. All handmade in the USA. This group includes, from left to right:

6) Robert Talbott Best of Class 4x59.5
7) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.75x57
8) Robert Talbott Best of Class for Nordstrom - 3.75x59.5 thickest, best quality tie listed, also newer than any other RT BOC
9) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.5x57
10) Robert Talbott Best of Class 3.25x57
 *









*


----------



## Reptilicus

Woolrich Classic Wool Field Coat. Size Medium. Will fit up to a 42" chest with layering or a 40" chest with substantial layering. I can't recall if I've ever actually worn this coat or not. I have the tags and original packaging for it. Condition is perfect. Asking $90 shipped. See More Photos at: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Woolrich/


----------



## Reptilicus

*Burberry DB Trench 41 chest*

Burberry's DB trench coat. It doesn't appear to have a single days wear on it. Size 41-42 Features button-on wool collar and button in-wool liner (color Navy), reach-through pockets, belt with D-rings, and a button close skirt and pockets. This coat is gorgeous, between khaki and british khaki in what I would call a wheat color. Purchased from another member but doesn't fit me. I'll pass it on for what I have into it which is $175 shipped. Measurements are: chest-23.5" (41), Length 48", Raglan sleeve measured like shirt 33.5" w/ 1+" to let out. More Photos at: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Burberrys/


----------



## brozek

Someone on the Ebay thread posted a Stratojac coat and it reminded me - would there be any interest in a Stratojac made-in-the-US gray herringbone tweed overcoat in size 46? I haven't taken photos or measurements, but I'd be happy to if there's interest. Price would be around $40 shipped (mostly because shipping will be pretty costly).


----------



## allan

*Barbour Kielder coat: drop!*

All right, if I must drop, I will. This coat needs a good home.

_*Now $110.*_

If this coat appeals to you, better grab it now! It may be awhile before you see another.

If the measurements seem a bit large for you, picture it with a good heavy Irish fisherman's sweater underneath.



allan said:


> Barbour "Kielder" field coat. Ideal for fall weather!
> 
> I bought this on eBay last year. It's a beautiful, high-quality coat, but I've hardly worn it. I've had to admit that it's too big for me.
> 
> Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, _*not* _waxed.
> 
> Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.
> 
> 23" shoulder to shoulder
> 25" across chest
> 23" across waist
> 35.5" center of collar to cuff
> 32" collar seam to hem
> 
> Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.
> 
> Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.
> 
> I see no signs of wear at all.
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hpim3115a.jpg/
> 
> List $598. Asking $120 _*=> $110 *_shipped in the US. Shipping at cost, minus US shipping cost, elsewhere.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thinning the personal herd a bit - nothing particularly tradly, but a nice Harris tweed and an interesting jacket by Austin Reed with fabric by Ballantyne (watch out for the larger lapels - very 1970s).

Palm Beach Harris Tweed, 2B darted, 1/2 canvas, single vent, 1/2 lined. Classic tough Harris tweed in great colors. Excellent condition.

No tagged size, but a 38 or 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Bottom of collar: 30"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Austin Reed 2B darted sport coat. Fabric by Ballantyne! Single vented, 1/2 lined, *larger lapels*, patch hip pockets, 1/2 canvas. Excellent condition
Color is accurate in close up picture - green and tan herringbone

No tagged size, but a 38 or 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Bottom of collar: 30"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Brand New Leather Man Ltd belt - Canadian Geese - Sold, pending payment


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! Scarf! Cravat! NWT Brooks, Knits from The Andover Shop and elsewhere, Arny's of Paris, madras, linen, more!*

I have several items of neckwear to pass on today, from makers such as Arny's of Paris, Liberty of London, Brooks Brothers, Daks, Andover Shop, and more! *Tweeds and suits wil be coming tomorrow, and Friday!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; all orders totally over $25 will be sent in a USPS Small Priority Mail box with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. (Canada shipping is the same as CONUS up to 2 ties.)

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*![/CENTER]

*1) Silk scarf backed with wool*

Asking just *Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Lovely silk cravat!*

This is lovely, and would be perfect for Fall! No maker's name or fabric content, but it's clearly silk. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $16*

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties066.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties067.jpg/

*3) Knit ties; silk, wool, cotton*

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties028.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties029.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties030.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties031.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties035.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

*(Dimensions added.)*

1) Trad. store Bucks Co. Trading Co., all wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 1/4" by 50" $14
2) All wool; dark forest green. Excellent condition. 2 7/8" by 52" $15
3) Silk knit; Made in England for The Andover Shop. Lined with dark red silk in neck area. Excellent condition. A trad classic! 2 3/4" by 56" Claimed!
4) Dark red; all cotton knit by Rooster. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 1/4" by 51" $14

*4) Patterns!*

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties036.jpg/

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties037.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tags002.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties040.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties041.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties042.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/tags001.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties044.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/tags003.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties046.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

1) Barney's of New York. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. $17
2) Arnys of Paris. A classic Arnys tie, with signature lining. Excellent condition. $16
3) Robert Talbott for the trad. store Bragg & Son. Excellent condition. $14 
4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Excellent condition. Lovely! $15
5) Roma. A nice, silk, vintage tie in Good condition. $8

*5) Patterns 2*

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties048.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties049.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties053.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties054.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties056.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties057.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties059.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties060.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties061.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties062.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties064.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties065.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

1) Barney's of New York. A lovely tie that my pictures don't do justice to! Very Good condition. $14
2) Vintage Lanvin of Paris. Keeper coming off on one end, hence just Good condition. $8
3) A very nice USA made Liberty of London tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. $12
4) Canali. Very Good condition; minor rumpling from storage that a steaming will cure. Hence just $12
5) A classic Liberty of London tie, with Asian influence! Lined in signature Liberty lining. $15

*6) Stripes (and a check)** Linen, madras, silk!*

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties068.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties069.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties070.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties071.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties072.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties073.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties074.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties075.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties076.jpg/

*From left to right, in main picture:*

1) Linen tie from the trad. store Roots. Very Good condition. $14
2) "India checks" all-cotton madras tie by Lord and Taylor. Very Good condition. $13
3) Liberty of London regimental. Very Good condition. $14
4) NWT Brooks "dead sheep" emblematic. (The rich colour is more accurately captured on the second picture.) $16

*7) Various: patterns, tartans, and more!*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties077.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties079r.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties080.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties083.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties084.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties085.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties086.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties087.jpg/

*From left to right, in main picture:*

1) Battistoni; Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition. $15
2) DAKS of London; made in Switzerland. Lined with DAKS signature lining. Very Good condition. $14
3) Made in Scotland tartan; tiny single-thread micro-pull about 7" up (shown), otherwise excellent. $15.


----------



## haporth

*Vintage Bean Norwegian Sweaters and Blucher Mocs.*

Fall staples starting with a vintage LL Bean Norwegian crewneck in the blue color, tagged a medium, it has wear consistent with normal use but no damage.This one has the older ,cursive script.https://img192.imageshack.us/i/fnb035.jpg/
SOLD
Next a similar sweater in the grey/red colorway, tagged a large and in next to new condition, there really is no sign of use.https://img715.imageshack.us/i/fnb034.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/fnb033.jpg/ SOLD
and finally a pair of Bean blucher mocs in a marked size of 9D ,made in El Salvador and showing little wear
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/fnb018.jpg/
https://img163.imageshack.us/i/fnb017.jpg/ $30.
many thanks.


----------



## Georgia

haporth said:


> Next a similar sweater in the grey/red colorway, tagged a large and in next to new condition, there really is no sign of use.
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/fnb034.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/fnb033.jpg/
> $40


Someone please jump on this.


----------



## TheWGP

Final drop on this - if nobody wants it for FREE - you pay only $8 actual shipping (that's just the cost of shipping - it's heavy, and yes, I already put it on the postage scale to check) it'll go to Goodwill. I love to pass on good deals, but I won't go so far as to pay money to give stuff away, sorry! 
Originally Posted by *TheWGP* 
[/B]6) Finally, a real treat for those of you who remember the Izod Lacoste days. a vintage Izod Lacoste striped-chest sweater, 100% cotton, size XL, pit to pit is 26". There's no ifs, ands or buts about it - this is a seriously heavy sweater, heavier than any other cotton sweater I've ever held! Great for heavy weather and amazing feel - it's with a heavy heart I let this go. $24 $19 $15 FREE - just pay $8 actual shipping!


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim longwings in chili full-grain calf. These are from the regular Florsheim line and not the imperials. The uppers are in very good condition and the soles and heels have lots of life remaining - no scratches or significant scuffs.

Size: 9E
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Mystery-maker white/black herringbone tweed trousers. Flat front. Presumably 100% wool, but could possibly have some nylon/poly. These are very heavy weight. They may originally have been part of a suit, which would explain why there's no maker label in them. Condition is very good - no moth bites, snags, etc.

Waist: 33"
Outseam: 40 1/2"
Inseam: 29.5"
Cuffs: 1 1/2"

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









Majer for Barneys NY gray flannels - *SOLD*


----------



## closerlook

*ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN WINGTIP 7 E COMMANDO SOLE*

ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN WINGTIP 7 E COMMANDO SOLE

selling these on ebay for $425
I can do $390 shipped here if anyone is interested.


----------



## brantley11

I sent you a PM, but your box is full. I would like to work a deal for the cravat. Is there a chance that the burberry gun club jacekt deal fell through and it is now available? PM me.



TweedyDon said:


> I have several items of neckwear to pass on today, from makers such as Arny's of Paris, Liberty of London, Brooks Brothers, Daks, Andover Shop, and more! *Tweeds and suits wil be coming tomorrow, and Friday!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; all orders totally over $25 will be sent in a USPS Small Priority Mail box with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. (Canada shipping is the same as CONUS up to 2 ties.)
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*![/CENTER]
> 
> *1) Silk scarf backed with wool*
> 
> Asking just *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Lovely silk cravat!*
> 
> This is lovely, and would be perfect for Fall! No maker's name or fabric content, but it's clearly silk. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $16*
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties066.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties067.jpg/
> 
> *3) Knit ties; silk, wool, cotton*
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties028.jpg/
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties029.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties030.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties031.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties035.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right in main picture:*
> 
> *(Dimensions added.)*
> 
> 1) Trad. store Bucks Co. Trading Co., all wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 1/4" by 50" $14
> 2) All wool; dark forest green. Excellent condition. 2 7/8" by 52" $15
> 3) Silk knit; Made in England for The Andover Shop. Lined with dark red silk in neck area. Excellent condition. A trad classic! 2 3/4" by 56" Claimed!
> 4) Dark red; all cotton knit by Rooster. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 1/4" by 51" $14
> 
> *4) Patterns!*
> 
> https://img72.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties036.jpg/
> 
> https://img412.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties037.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tags002.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties040.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties041.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties042.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/tags001.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties044.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/tags003.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties046.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right in main picture:*
> 
> 1) Barney's of New York. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. $17
> 2) Arnys of Paris. A classic Arnys tie, with signature lining. Excellent condition. $16
> 3) Robert Talbott for the trad. store Bragg & Son. Excellent condition. $14
> 4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Excellent condition. Lovely! $15
> 5) Roma. A nice, silk, vintage tie in Good condition. $8
> 
> *5) Patterns 2*
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties048.jpg/
> 
> https://img693.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties049.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties053.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties054.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties056.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties057.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties059.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties060.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties061.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties062.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties064.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties065.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right in main picture:*
> 
> 1) Barney's of New York. A lovely tie that my pictures don't do justice to! Very Good condition. $14
> 2) Vintage Lanvin of Paris. Keeper coming off on one end, hence just Good condition. $8
> 3) A very nice USA made Liberty of London tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. $12
> 4) Canali. Very Good condition; minor rumpling from storage that a steaming will cure. Hence just $12
> 5) A classic Liberty of London tie, with Asian influence! Lined in signature Liberty lining. $15
> 
> *6) Stripes (and a check)** Linen, madras, silk!*
> 
> https://img836.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties068.jpg/
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties069.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties070.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties071.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties072.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties073.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties074.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties075.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties076.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right, in main picture:*
> 
> 1) Linen tie from the trad. store Roots. Very Good condition. $14
> 2) "India checks" all-cotton madras tie by Lord and Taylor. Very Good condition. $13
> 3) Liberty of London regimental. Very Good condition. $14
> 4) NWT Brooks "dead sheep" emblematic. (The rich colour is more accurately captured on the second picture.) $16
> 
> *7) Various: patterns, tartans, and more!*
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties077.jpg/
> 
> https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties079r.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties080.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties083.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties084.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties085.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties086.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties087.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right, in main picture:*
> 
> 1) Battistoni; Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition. $15
> 2) DAKS of London; made in Switzerland. Lined with DAKS signature lining. Very Good condition. $14
> 3) Made in Scotland tartan; tiny single-thread micro-pull about 7" up (shown), otherwise excellent. $15.


----------



## efdll

PM sent on Norwegian sweaters.


haporth said:


> Fall staples starting with a vintage LL Bean Norwegian crewneck in the blue color, tagged a medium, it has wear consistent with normal use but no damage.This one has the older ,cursive script.https://img192.imageshack.us/i/fnb035.jpg/
> $ 30.
> Next a similar sweater in the grey/red colorway, tagged a large and in next to new condition, there really is no sign of use.https://img715.imageshack.us/i/fnb034.jpg/https://img205.imageshack.us/i/fnb033.jpg/ $40
> and finally a pair of Bean blucher mocs in a marked size of 9D ,made in El Salvador and showing little wear
> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/fnb018.jpg/
> https://img163.imageshack.us/i/fnb017.jpg/ $30.
> many thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

Inbox now cleared; let the deluge begin!


----------



## AlanC

Some sweaters to clear out after my wild sweater acquisition spree:

$25/each delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal

*L.L. Bean*
Tagged Small, but fits like a Medium
Made in Scotland












*Alan Paine* Lambswool
Made in England
Tagged Size: 40

1)









2)









 

This beauty now only $30 delivered!


AlanC said:


> Super luxurious Scottish cashmere for _her_.
> 
> I kid you not when I say you will not find better cashmere for the Tradly wife or girlfriend. They literally don't make 'em like this anymore.
> 
> Vintage *Pringle* cashmere sweater
> 100% Pure Cashmere
> Short sleeve
> Made in Scotland
> 
> $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal Personal
> 
> Bust, pit to pit: 19 5/8"
> Length from back of collar to bottom of ribbing:


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 38-42 SUITS & JKTS: Corneliani, FREE Zegna, Sills bespoke with working cuffs, more bespoke, Boss.*

SUITS AND JACKETS!

I have several suits and jackets to pass on today--and, yes, the Swiss Zegna jacket is FREE! Admittedly, none of this is especially trad.--but it might be of interest to someone here, especially at these prices. And, in any case, I'm going to redeem myself very shortly with a very, very tradly set of tweeds--with more to come! 

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!​
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL Corneliani DB glen plaid suit*

This is absolutely beautiful! It's in a lovely and versatile glend plaid, with a beautiful, subtle light blue overcheck. Made in Italy (of course) this lovely double-breasted suit with notch lapels is fully canvassed and fully lined, with all of the details that you'd expect form Corneliani. It's also a (Flusser endorsed) ventless jacket. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and has clearly been very, very lightly worn.

Asking just $115, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31

*Trousers: *

Inseam: 33 1/2 (no further material to let down)
Waist (measured flat): 16 1/2
Cuff: 1 1/8

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits002.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits003.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits004.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits006.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits005.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits007.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits008.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits011.jpg/

*2) Lots of handwork! Bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Although this has no identification tags anywhere (except one identifying it as being wool!), this is clearly a very high-end bespoke suit. It's a lovely dark navy with alternating light blue and white pinstripes. It has a lot of handwork in it, including pick stitching on the lapels, collar, and bottom hem. It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and has lovely peak lapels. As with the Corneliani, above, this is a Flusser-endorsed ventless jacket. It's in excellent condition, and, again, was clearly very lightly worn.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

*Trousers:*

Inseam 29 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3/4
No cuffs.

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits013.jpg/ https://img295.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits017.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits014.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits016.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits018.jpg/

*3) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one hat was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$100 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

Lapel detail:

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/

*4) Boss jacket in check w/windowpane*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Boss doesn't get much love here, for the sensible reason that at retail it's overpriced. But this is way below retail, and is a very nice Fall jacket at this price! It seems to be fully canvassed, and is a lovely dark blue and black shepard's check with a dark red and light brown windowpane overcheck. It's fully lined, has a Flusser-approved ventless back, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent conditon!

*The Zegna below is free with this jacket--or free on its own! See below....*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31 1/4
Shoulder: 18

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits032.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits033.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits034.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits035.jpg/

*5) FREE Zegna glen plaid jacket!*

*Claimed!*

This is a lovely Zegna jacket! Fully canvassed and fuly lined, this is ventless. It's in excellent condition, EXCEPT that it has three small holes on the right front quarter. These could be re-woven, or else just darned fro utter sprezzaturra. In any case, were these not to be these, this would be in excellent conditiion. But, they are, and it's not, so it's FREE! I just ask that you send me along shipping costs, junior academic salaries being what they are! :blush: I'll also be happy to send it along with the Boss at no shipping cost, if you'd like 'em both!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits038.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits040.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits041.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits042.jpg/ https://img185.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits043.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits037.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits039.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE TWEED CULL BEGINS! c. 36-48: Uber-trad. houndstooth coat, Oxxford, Harris tweed from London's Savile Row (almost...), Irish tweed, bespoke tweed, 3/2 sacks,*

*MORE OCTOBER TWEEDS! *

I have several more tweeds to pass on--more are coming shortly! And there are some real beauties, both below and on their way...

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​

*1) c. 36-38 Beautiful 3/2 sack Houndstooth UBER-TRAD tweed coat!*

This is simply GOREGOUS--and if it were a 39 or 40L there's no way it would be here; I've been after a coat like this for ages. This has all of the trad. desiderata in a Fall/Winter coat: it's a lovely, thick tweed in a beautiful, classic black and white houndstooth with a lovely dark red houndstooth windowpane overcheck, it's fully lined in a thick, heavy high-quality lining, it's fully canvassed, it has a single hook vent, it has lapped seams, and WORKING adjustable cuff belts. It also has raglan sleeves! It's also a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This coat is also in absolutely superb condition, with just two minor flaws: The maker's lapel has been removed from the inside lining (if you can even call this a flaw...) and one of the cuff belts needs two or three stitches replaced. Otherwise, this is simply beautiful.

Asking just *$95, OR LOWER OFFER*, for this tradly beauty!

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve measured along seam under arm, as it has raglan sleeves: 16 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length (BOC) 40

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101012.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101013.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101015.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101018.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101016.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101014.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101017.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101019.jpg/

*2) 40S (POSS UNWORN) GORGEOUS half-canvassed Harris tweed, made by Alexandre of Oxford Street (prior to their move to Savile Row) for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda*.

This is a wonderful jacket; it's a Harris Tweed, made by Alexandre of Oxford Street (prior to their move to Savile Row), for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda. What could be a better tradly provenance? Plus, this is a classic brown herringbone Harris tweed with slant pockets; it's also half-canvassed (rare for a Harris), and features leather buttons. It also has the classic trad. two-button cuff, and is fully lined with a single vent. Moreover, I believe that this jacket is UNWORN; it still has the maker's information tag for the retailer basted into one of the front pockets.

Asking just *$50, OR LOWER OFFER*

This is tagged a *40S*, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 28 1/2

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101034.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101035.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101037.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101038.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101039.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101040.jpg/

*3) c. 36-37 Quarter-Norfolk tweed*

This is a rather unusual jacket; made from a sturdy basketweave tweed, this has a bi-swing back and flapped patch pockets on the front with working leather button fastenings. Given these features, this could possibly be termed a Quarter-Norfolk jacket? This is half-lined with a single vent, and was made in the USA for the trad store A. H. Matthews in Flemington, NJ. It's fully canvassed.

It does have a couple of flaws; the leather buttons have some patina, it's slightly rumpled from storage (an easy fix), and it has a very small and hard to find repair to the tweed on one arm. (Found after its third examination, and shown below.) Given these flaws I'd say conservatively it's in Good/Very Good condition. Hence...

Asking just *$36, shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 28 1/8

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101041.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101042.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101043.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101044.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101046.jpg/

*4) Oxxford for Barney's of New York silk/linen jacket*

This is another lovely jacket! Made by Oxxford for Barney's of New York this lovely tweedy jacket is a 55/45 silk/linen blend. (Termed "Highlander silk" by Oxxford.) This is half-lined in Oxxford's signature lining, and features a double vent. It's also fully canvassed. This jacket does have two flaws: there are a couple of stitches loose in the lining under one arm (an easy fix), and there's a small dark smudge near the end of one cuff. This will probably come out with dry-cleaning, but in any case I didn't spot it for some time, so it's not overly noticeable in person. But it is there, and hence this fully canvassed silk/linen Oxxford for Barney's is just

*$35 OR LOWER OFFER shipped in CONUS *

*Tagged a 44L, but please see the Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder; 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101020.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101021.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101022.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101023.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101024.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101025.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101033.jpg/

*5) c. 48L (UNWORN) Huntington 3/2 mini houndstooth sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is beautiful, and unworn. (It's a relic from my Larger Tweedy days!) It's a lovely dark slate grey and light brown houndstooth pattern. Made in the USA by Huntington this is half-lined and half-canvassed with patch pockets. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and also has a hook vent. It's in immaculate condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/2)
length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 20 1/4

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101027.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101028.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101029.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101030.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101031.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101032.jpg/

*6) (POSS. UNWORN) Irish Tweed with patch pockets and windowpane overcheck!*

This really is a beauty--but then, I'm partial to subtle windowpane tweeds! This is in superb condition (possibly unworn); it's half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. It also features lovely chestnut brown leather buttons and patch pockets. The tweed is lovely; a rich dark blue grey with a subtle rust overcheck. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

Asking just *$50, OR LOWER OFFER*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+2)
Length: 32 1/4
Shoulder: 19 3/4

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101001.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101002.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101003.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101005.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101006.jpg/

*7) Bespoke canvassed olive-y brown herringbone tweed with working cuffs!*

This was made in New York by Bhambi's. It's fully lined, half-canvassed, and double-vented; it also has working two button cuffs. This is a lovely well-made jacket, and an absolute steal at this price!
It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$50, OR OFFER*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101007.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101009.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101010.jpg/ https://img185.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101011.jpg/

*MORE TWEEDS COMING!​*


----------



## AlanC

^It amazes me how low Oxxford will sell for, or, I guess, how low it won't sell for. You're asking, what, 1.5% of retail for that?


----------



## allan

^ Darn! I was about to post an Oxxford jacket myself. Maybe now I'll wait a few days, until some of Tweedy's offerings are snapped up and out of the competition.


----------



## mjc

No, no, bring on the 38R Oxxfords! The more the merrier!

- Mike


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> ^It amazes me how low Oxxford will sell for, or, I guess, how low it won't sell for.* You're asking, what, 1.5% of retail for that?*


I know, I know, I'm *gouging*! But, it's a trad. eat trad. world!


----------



## recoveringchef

*Brooks Brothers Pants*

I have 3 pairs of cotton Brooks Brothers pants for sale on eBay. They're all NWT and around a 35-36" waist. I'd rather sell them to someone from here, so if you're interested let me know and I'll take down the auction.

https://shop.ebay.com/ashnblake02/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25


----------



## allan

*Another Oxxford jacket*



mjc said:


> No, no, bring on the 38R Oxxfords! The more the merrier!
> 
> - Mike


All right, all right! This one is probably a little bigger than 38R, but it might work for you.

Oxxford jacket. No size label -- perhaps a 40R? See measurements.

Two-button, lightly darted, not close-fitting or noticeably waist-suppressed. Two vents. The closeups give the best impression of the fabric -- I'm not an expert, but I'd call it a nailhead fabric.

Canvassed, I think. Again, I'm not an expert, but it passes the pinch test, and I'm told that Oxxford jackets are normally fully canvassed.

No defects that I've noticed. It's a beautiful jacket and feels great, but it's just a little too long for me in the tail.

Measurements:

18 1/2" across shoulders
31" length from bottom of collar
23" sleeve
21" across chest, underarm to underarm
20" across waist at second button

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/frontiz.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/detaili.jpg/

https://img144.imageshack.us/i/backui.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/insidei.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/labelu.jpg/

$50 shipped in the US. Shipping at cost elsewhere. Please PM. PayPal personal preferred if possible, please (love the alliteration!).


----------



## Cardinals5

*More drops - open to offers (can't believe I'm having trouble selling a Pringle v-neck in a staple color)*

*Last call on the ties - the Arnys of Paris is particularly nice.*

Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted, black/white herringbone tweed with light and dark blue windowpane. Lots of handwork. Fully canvassed. Single vented. Fully lined.

Condition is used, but excellent - no signs of wear or flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 40 or 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 24 3/4"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $33.00<<40.00<<50.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Pringle 100% lambswool navy v-neck (nice deep v-neck). Made in Scotland. Condition is very good to excellent - no noticable pilling or other flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves (unstretched): 34.5"

Price: $20.00<<25.00<<30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Mystery-maker d-ring belt. Colors are yellow, white, and navy. Condition is excellent.

No tagged size, but probably for about a 36-38" waist
Length not including d-rings: 43"

Price: $6.00<<8.00<<10.00<<12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









*---- Ties ----*










J Press rep unlined silk - *SOLD*
Lands End rep - *SOLD*
Cambridge Classics - SOLD
Robert Talbott rep. 100% silk. Made in USA. 2 7/8" $7.00<<9.00<<11.00<<13.00
Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson sailfish emblematic. 75/25 silk/poly. Made in USA. Free with any other tie purchase<<8.00<<10.00










BB black label. Tan with green pindots. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 3/8" $8.00<<10.00<<12.00<<14.00
PRL handmade. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/2" $8.00<<10.00<<12.00<<14.00
BB 346.*- SOLD*
Paul Stuart - *SOLD *

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, about a 36R
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Shoulders:17.75
Sleeves: 23.25
BOC length: 28.75

Price: $28.00<<35.00<<40.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Brooks Brothers crew neck burgundy shetland sweater - SOLD
The Scotch House beige/tan deep v-neck sweater Sold, pending payment
Robert Bruce crew neck "dirt" colored shetland - *sold, pending payment*
Barrie shetland wool cardigan vest in "rose" - *Sold*
The Moors by Lord Jeff bright red shetland wool v-neck sweater vest - *SOLD*

Lands End moleskin trousers. Double reversed pleated. Very good condition.

Tagged: 33"
Waist: 33"
Outseam: 40.75"
Inseam: 29.75"
NO CUFFS

Price: $15.00<<20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









---------TIES--------------- 








Arnys of Paris. 100% silk. 3.5" wide $10.00<<13.00<<15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
Eskay - *SOLD*
Pendleton 100% wool. Made in USA. 3" wide $9.00<<11.00<<13.00
Lands End bow tie SOLD









Mystery-maker. Made in West Germany. 100% cotton lisle 2 1/8" $6.00<<10.00
Rooster - *SOLD*
Mystery-maker 100% wool. Made in Italy. 1 7/8" $7.00<<12.00
Orsini 100% cotton. 2 1/8" $7.00<<12.00
Stafford 100% wool. Made in Italy. 2 1/8" $7.00<<12.00[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Georgia

A few items for sale - I'm happy to make a deal if you'd like more than one item.

1.* Polo by Ralph Lauren Wool Plaid Patchwork Pants.* New without Tags. Ultimate fall/winter GTH pants. Tagged a size 36/32, hand measured 36.5" waist, 11" rise, 32" inseam.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/020itm.jpg/https://img29.imageshack.us/i/021pl.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/023qn.jpg/

2. *Allen Edmonds Cole Chocolate Suede Loafers.* Excellent shape - these have only been worn about a dozen times. Size 9.5C.
*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img696.imageshack.us/i/011ybz.jpg/https://img815.imageshack.us/i/013lb.jpg/https://img830.imageshack.us/i/014hz.jpg/

3. *Bill's Khakis Seersucker M2 Pants.* Excellent shape. Listed a size 38, hand measured 38" waist, 12" rise, 30" (+2") inseam.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img571.imageshack.us/i/028bp.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/029lsv.jpg/

4. *Florsheim Royal Imperial Longwings.* Excellent condition. The soles have about 80-85% of their life left, and I replaced the heels last year. The uppers are in excellent condition. Listed a size 9D.
*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/002yo.jpg/https://img214.imageshack.us/i/003pla.jpg/https://img299.imageshack.us/i/004jo.jpg/https://img121.imageshack.us/i/005tgv.jpg/

5. *J. Crew Wool Plaid Pants.* Flat Front, silk lined, excellent condition. Listed a size 32R, hand measured 32" waist, 11.5" rise, 32" inseam.
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/026hu.jpg/

6. *Polo by Ralph Lauren 'Rugby' Oxford Shirt*. Tan/White U-stripe with a cool collar. Perfect condition. Listed a size Medium, actual measurements are 15.5" neck, 34.5" sleeve, and a 21" chest (pit-to-pit).
*Asking $25 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img829.imageshack.us/i/016tr.jpg/https://img23.imageshack.us/i/017ef.jpg/

7. *Dooney & Burke Surcingle Belt.* Excellent condition. Dark heather gray & gold stripe. Size 34.
*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img832.imageshack.us/i/019nci.jpg/

8. *Stubbs & Wootton Merrit Loafers.* Next to perfect condition. Only worn a couple times... These shoes are seriously awesome. Size 10D
*Asking $100 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/007fm.jpg/https://img408.imageshack.us/i/008wdc.jpg/







[/URL]

Please PM if you are interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Edward Green loafers, wool plaid trousers, various sweaters incluidng Made in Scotland shetland and Loro Piana, and UNWORN BB PJs!*

Just in case it wasn't obvious from my other posts, I'm closet clearing!

I have some more tradly and trad-friendly items to pass on this evening. As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are very welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) 10/10.5D Edward Green for Paul Stuart loafers.*

These are lovely shoes... and, as such, way too nice for a junior academic like myself! They do have some creasing from wear; they also have some small paint scuffs on the rubber outersole (shown), and a small nick on the toecap of the same shoe. Otherwise, they're in Very Good condition.

*Asking $65, or lower offer.*

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs007.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs005.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs010.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs011.jpg/

*2) Lovely heavy wool plaid trousers*

These are beautiful, and I wish that my weight loss hadn't resulted in them now being too big for me.... Especially since they were worn very, very sparingly! These are lovely, thick, heavy wool--not the thin stuff RL often uses for his plaid trousers. They're also fully lined, so if you ever find yourself in a mountain pass in Montana in winter you'll be fine! They're in excellent condition, with the only flaw being some rumpling to the interior tag that tells you to dry clean them.

*Asking $35, or offer. *

Waist: 19.5"
Inseam 32 (+3 1/2")

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs013.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs014.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs015.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs016.jpg/

*3) L Charcoal shetland sweater.*

A lovely tradly classic. It's now just too big for me. In excellent condition.

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length (BOS): 26 1/2

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs017.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs018.jpg/

*Asking $27, or offer.*

*4) Size 52/42 Loro Piana sweater*

This is lovely, but I never wore it for fear of wrecking it! So, it's in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it feels like a heavy cotton/silk blend.

*Asking $40, or lower offer.*

Tagged (EU) size 52

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23
Length (BOC): 26 1/2

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs020.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs021.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs022.jpg/

*5) British Ragg wool sweater; made in the USA*

I like this, but I just have too many things! It's in excellent condition, and was just dry cleaned. Tagged XL, but fits smaller.

Asking a paltry *$29, or lower offer.*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27
Length: 26 1/2

https://img818.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs023.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs025.jpg/

*6) Made in Scotland shetland jersey*

Another lovely trad. classic that I hardly wore, and is now too big for me! In excellent condition. Please note that this has clacsic raglan sleeves, and is Made in Scotland!

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve (underarm seam to cuff): 20 1/4
Length: 28 1/2

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs026.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs027.jpg/

*7) Size L UNWORN Brooks Brothers pajamas! With spare top!*

These are unworn--if they weren't, they'd only be appropriate for a more.... "specialised" market than here! Indeed, they all still have their original "factory creases", as well as the rumpling from being stored in a drawer , unused, for quite some time.

The trousers are buttoned, and have a draw string. And, yes, they're flat front! 

Asking *$38, or lower offer*, for all three PJ items!

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs033.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs028.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs029.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs031.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

For sale is a classic Aquascutum trench coat. Made in England. The fabric is 100% cotton (quite rare). The cotton feels "polished" like older 100% cotton Baracuta G9s to make it rain resistant. The trench has all the classic features: belt with all the d-rings (these often fall off), storm flap, throat latch, epaulettes, button-down pockets, etc., etc. The jacket is in excellent condition, except for two condition issues:

The first issue issue: The buckle has seen plenty of wear (see pic) but can either be left "as is" to match the age of the trench or replaced/re-covered by your local cobbler.

The second issue: The previous owner must have been preparing to shorten the sleeves as the lining has been separated from the outer layer (see pic). The sleeves, therefore, will have to be slightly shortened by a tailor by about 1/2" (or yourself if you're at all handy with a needle and thread) to make a clean sleeve end.

No tagged size, but about a 38 or 40R
Chest (with trench buttoned): 45"
Sleeves: 34" (hard to measure a trench with raglan sleeves, but 34" is pretty close - probably for someone who wears 33" shirt sleeves so the trench sleeves will cover the shirt and sport/suit coat)
Bottom of collar to hem: 46" (full length trench ending a couple of inches below the knee)

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (fairly low price in recognition of the sleeve issue)


----------



## M. Morgan

Price drops: all ties asking $7.50; ALL shirts except Gitman and Burberry asking $10; Gitman and Burberry shirts asking $15; all pants asking $11. Deal for multiple purchases still applies.

Edit: PLEASE feel free to PM with questions about sizing and condition.



M. Morgan said:


> All prices include CONUS shipping. Buy two items, get $2 off the order; $3 off for three items, etc. Please PM if interested.
> 
> First up, three ties: Two Lands' End (56" long) and one Ralph Lauren. Navy and red LE is worn somewhat at tip.
> $9 each.
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img3299o.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> https://img299.imageshack.us/i/img3300q.jpg/
> 
> Next is a blue Gitman pinpoint BD, size 15.5/24. Never worn. $18.
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img3298yg.jpg/
> https://img135.imageshack.us/i/img3297.jpg/
> 
> Two pinpoint Polo RL buttondowns -- blue and white. Size 16/34-5. Never worn -- Claimed.
> 
> Two Brooks Brothers non-irons. First, pink and blue, is BB Country Club, sized Large; second, blue check, is size 15/34-5. $12 each.
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img3304h.jpg/
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img3303ss.jpg/
> 
> https://img299.imageshack.us/i/img3294v.jpg/
> https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img3293j.jpg/
> 
> Yellow uni stripe Polo OCBD, size Large. Claimed.
> 
> Blue check Polo BD, size Large. $12.
> https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img3295n.jpg/
> https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img3296at.jpg/
> 
> Blue Polo RL 100% cotton pinpoint button-down, "Yarmouth" style, size 16/34-5. $12.
> 
> https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img3306m.jpg/
> https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img3305bo.jpg/





M. Morgan said:


> Mid-gray Berle wool (as far as I can tell) pants. Pleated with 1.5" cuffs. Mid-weight; 30.75" inseam; 36" waist. Great-looking pants but I have another pair so these are getting let go. Also, if you're interested in the same pants in charcoal, let me know.
> 
> $14.
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/img3313c.jpg/
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img3314w.jpg/
> 
> Green Polo Ralph Lauren chinos, flat front. 32x32. Worn once or twice.
> 
> $14.
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img3354j.jpg/
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3355n.jpg/





M. Morgan said:


> Mid-gray Berle wool (as far as I can tell) pants. Pleated with 1.5" cuffs. Mid-weight; 30.75" inseam; 36" waist. Great-looking pants but I have another pair so these are getting let go. Also, if you're interested in the same pants in charcoal, let me know.
> 
> $14.
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/i/img3313c.jpg/
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img3314w.jpg/
> 
> Green Polo Ralph Lauren chinos, flat front. 32x32. Worn once or twice.
> 
> $14.
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img3354j.jpg/
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3355n.jpg/


----------



## brantley11

*More updates and drops*

*Please take these away from me so I don't have to take them to the consignment store.**I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

Reasonable offers will be considered.*​* Price Drops and Updates *

* Here is my big lisiting. I hope y'all enjoy **I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.*

Here we go:

All of the BB Shirts are $25>$20>$17 including CONUS shipping unless otherwise noted. I will make combination deals. Realistic Offers will be considered. The shirts are free of issues unless noted.

My neck measures 15 3/4" with head forward and at rest. When I tried the 16.5 shirts on I could only fit my index finger, which measures 2 1/4" around, between my neck and .collar.

Most of these shirts are older. All shirts are in really good condition stains, holes and tears will be mentioned.

1.) BB Blue Original Polo 16.5 x 32/33 Non-Iron

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8100x.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8101e.jpg/

2.)BB Blue University Stripe Supima 17.5 x 33 OCBD

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8098c.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8099zu.jpg/

3.)BB Tan/Brown OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8096a.jpg/

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img8097d.jpg/

7.)BB White Blue Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33 Light stain on the cuff $15>$12>*$9* incl CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8087.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img8088g.jpg/

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img8089m.jpg/

8.)BB White Blue Check Original Polo Non-Iron 17.5 x 32/33 Has some slight fraying on the cuff edge $15>$12*>$9* incl CONUS

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img8085n.jpg/

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img8086v.jpg/

9.)BB White Navy Green Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8083q.jpg/

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img8084s.jpg/

11.)BB Light Yellow Blue Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8080h.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8079w.jpg/

12.)BB Blue White Stripe Supima Non-iron OCBD L (This is my personal shirt that just doesn't fit right. Worn twice.)

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img8076s.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8078m.jpg/

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img8077h.jpg/

13.)BB White Green Grey Checks OCBD 17-R (Old. Very lightweight fabric.)

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img8074v.jpg/

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img8075e.jpg/

14.)BB White Light Blue Stripe OCBD (lighter fabric) 16.5 x 35 (My personal shirt that doesn't fit right.)

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img8071t.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8073w.jpg/

15.)BB Blue Check Original Polo Non-iron 17.5 x 32/33

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img8069j.jpg/

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/img8070h.jpg/

16.)BB Blue Original Polo Non-Iron 17 x 33

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img8067w.jpg/

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img8068s.jpg/

17.)BB Blue Original Polo Supima 16.5 x 33

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8065a.jpg/

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/img8066i.jpg/

18.)BB Red Candy Stripe Original Polo Non-Iron 16.5 x 32/33

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8063v.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8064j.jpg/

22.)BB Tan White Stripe Linen Original Polo Long Sleeve XL

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img8050e.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8051v.jpg/

23.)BB White Linen Long Sleeve L

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img8047l.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8048j.jpg/

25.)BB Golden Fleece Pale Yellow Horizontal Light Blue Stripe Made in USA M (Really, Really Old. Is tagged XL, but fits like a M.)
Chest: 22 1/2" Sleeve: 22" from shoulder

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8036t.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8037rw.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8038y.jpg/

26.)BB Golden Fleece White Blue Horizontal Stripe Made in USA M small hole on the left of the placket (Old. Tagged L, but fits like a M) $15*>$10* incl CONUS
chest: 22" Sleeve: 8 1/2" from shoulder

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img8033j.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img8034c.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img8035v.jpg/

27.)BB Golden Fleece Blue White Striped L *$15 incl CONUS*

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8030f.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8031t.jpg/

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img8032w.jpg/ 
* Drops on the ties *
* Now the BB ties **I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN FROM OCTOBER 1ST-OCTOBER 10TH. I WILL BEING CHECKING MY MESSAGES AND WILL SHIP YOUR ITEMS THE WEEK I GET BACK.

*Most of these ties are really old and are in really good condition. Reasonable offers will be considered.

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8104f.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8105.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img8106y.jpg/

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img8107l.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green Striped Irish Poplin 50% silk 50% wool Made in UK 3 1/4"
$25>$20*>$17* incl CONUS

3.)Austin Reed Brown Tan Diagonal Weave Wool Made in England 3 1/2"
Two small holes on the skinny side near where it would wrap around the back of the neck
$15>$12*>$8* incl CONUS

4.)Reis of New Haven Wool Black Watch Plaid from Tom Bass Tiger Hall 3 1/4"
$25>$20*>$15* incl CONUS

https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img8110h.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8111h.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8112.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
$20>$15*>$10* incl CONUS

2.)BB Maroon Tan Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4" small stain which will be just below the knot when tied
$8*>$4* incl CONUS

3.)BB Red Green Maroon Yellow Medallion All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"
$20>$15*>$10* incl CONUS
https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8115z.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8116j.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8117z.jpg/

1.)BB Kelly Green White Navy Red Yellow Repp Raw Silk Made in USA 3"
$35>$30*>$20* incl CONUS

2.BB Dark Green Gold Maroon Repp All Silk Made in USA (tag is attached by one side)
$20>$15*>$10* incl CONUShttps://img695.imageshack.us/i/img8041b.jpg/

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img8042.jpg/

Land's End Chambray Double front pockets XL Tall
$15>$12*>$10* incl CONUS
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8058sl.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8059z.jpg/

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img8060ae.jpg/

L.L. Bean Blue Tan Plaid Made in USA XL Some fraying on the cuffs
$8*>$6* incl CONUS

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img8056ws.jpg/

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img8057e.jpg/

L.L Bean Navy Green White Plaid Made in USA 17 x 33
$15>$12*>$8* incl CONUS

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img8028r.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img8029i.jpg/

Polo Dark Blue University Stripe Pinpoint Yarmouth 15.5 x 34 ( I know it is not specifically trad, but I thought someone might like it.)
$12>$10*>$8* incl CONUS

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8164c.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8165n.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8166k.jpg/
1.) Oxford University Maroon Navy Rugby Shirt Rubber Buttons M
$35>$25*>$20* incl CONUS

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8168h.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img8167dv.jpg/

2.)BB Rugby Shirt Navy Grey Yellow Rubber Buttons XXL 
$25>$20*>$15* incl CONUS

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8118s.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8119n.jpg/

4.) Cabela's Black Red Plaid Flannel L
$15>$12*>$10* incl CONUS

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/img8120e.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8121ds.jpg/

https://img543.imageshack.us/i/img8122.jpg/

5.) New with Tags Polo Red Navy Green Yellow Maroon Classic Fit L
$25>$20*>$17* incl CONUS

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8129e.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img8130z.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8131f.jpg/

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8132g.jpg/

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8133j.jpg/

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img8134.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img8135so.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8136u.jpg/

1.) Hunt Valley 100% Camel Hair Tobacco 42 L Blazer Leather Buttons 2 Button
(1/8" hole on the left lower pocket. Thin spot on the right arm mid way between elbow and shoulder.)
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 26 1/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 19 1/2"
$35>$25*>$20* incl CONUS

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img8123y.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8124u.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img8125c.jpg/

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8126s.jpg/

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/img8127.jpg/

2.) Early BB Navy Blazer with Gold Buttons 1/2 Lined 42S
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 23 3/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 18 3/4"
(small bare spot beside the right pocket flap, and slightly stiff from being dry cleaned.)
$35>$25 incl CONUS *CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT*

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8334b.jpg/

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img8335s.jpg/

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8336a.jpg/

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8337p.jpg/

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8338s.jpg/

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img8339l.jpg/

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/img8340z.jpg/

3.) Old Monsieur Lauro Tobacco Corduroy Sportcoat with Suede Elbow Patches, Buttoned Patch Pockets and buttoned neck strap 42 R Made in Poland
(small hole on the back near the right back seam)
$35>$25*>$20* incl CONUS ​​


----------



## TweedyDon

The cravat has now been claimed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available! Including--shockingly!--a Chester Barrie of Savile Row cashmere for Trimingham's!*

*The following jackets are still available*--*please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London!*

Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining. This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row, and really is an absolute steal at this price!

This is just *$65 or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

Tagged a 44 Extra Long, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/

*2) Half-canvassed brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy 9almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$21 or offer *, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*3) Navy half-canvassed hopsack blazer with patch pockets.*

This is a very nice, basic, navy blazer. There's no fabric content listed, but it's pretty clearly wool in a hopsack weave. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed. It is darted, alas, but it does have patch pockets and a single center vent. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/5

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers008.jpg/ https://img691.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers009.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers011.jpg/ https://img178.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers012.jpg/

*4) Fully canvassed red tartan 3/2.5 sack!*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $37 *

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop on the Corbin Tweed
The Corbin Tweed is now 40 > 37.50 > 34.50 > 31.50 > *now just $29*

*3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 B
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"


----------



## Danny

https://img126.imageshack.us/i/dscn2367hv5.jpg/

Bass Weejuns [non USA]. 9.5 D. $18 shipped CONUS.

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT


----------



## brozek

If anyone has a pair of slim-fitting dark-colored cords, navy wool, or gray wool trousers in 33" waist and at least 32" inseam, I'm interested - thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

More stuff. Trades, offers happily considered. If you're outside CONUS, get in touch and we'll figure something out.

In the hat department, a couple of tweeds. Both would fit the same head, $20 CONUS each, or $35 for both.
First up, a Pendleton. Marked medium. Made in USA with no flaws I can see.











Next, a Norman Greene. Marked 7 1/8. I wear a 7 3/8, and it almost fits me (and if it did, I would keep it), so it is a large-ish 7 1/8. Didn't notice it had a feather until just now--call it retractable. As new.











A Burberry navy blazer, two-button, darted, single vent, with a sad, sad flaw: There is a hole, what appears to be a cigarette burn, on one sleeve. No cigarette smell apparent on garment. This could be re-woven, I imagine, but it does have one thing going for it: There are no missing buttons. So, if you're in the market for Burberry blazer buttons, now's your chance. If you can live with the hole, or if you want to get the hole woven, now's your chance.Measurements are 23.5 inches pit-to-pit; 20.25 shoulders and 32 length BOC. $30 CONUS for blazer; $20 for buttons only.











A Harris Tweed sport coat, in light brown-cream herringbone. Zero flaws, with mint leather buttons. Two button, single vent, darted. Made in USA. Chest: 22 inches; Length: 31.75 inches from bottom of collar; Shoulders: 18 inches. $25 CONUS









[/IMG]

Bass Weejuns, hardly worn. 12D. $25 CONUS











Hanover hand sewn moccasins/loafers. Made in USA with almost no wear. Will be shined before shipping. 9.5D/B. All leather. Trees not included. $30 CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops on everything - last drops on Pringle sweater, Hickey Freeman, and Southwick tweeds.

Palm Beach Harris Tweed, 2B darted, 1/2 canvas, single vent, 1/2 lined. Classic tough Harris tweed in great colors. Excellent condition.

No tagged size, but a 38 or 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Bottom of collar: 30"

Price: $30.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Austin Reed 2B darted sport coat. Fabric by Ballantyne! Single vented, 1/2 lined, *larger lapels*, patch hip pockets, 1/2 canvas. Excellent condition
Color is accurate in close up picture - green and tan herringbone

No tagged size, but a 38 or 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Bottom of collar: 30"

Price: $30.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad








[/QUOTE]

Florsheim longwings in chili full-grain calf - *SOLD*

Mystery-maker white/black herringbone tweed trousers. Flat front. Presumably 100% wool, but could possibly have some nylon/poly. These are very heavy weight. They may originally have been part of a suit, which would explain why there's no maker label in them. Condition is very good - no moth bites, snags, etc.

Waist: 33"
Outseam: 40 1/2"
Inseam: 29.5"
Cuffs: 1 1/2"

Price: $18.00<<23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad









Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted, black/white herringbone tweed with light and dark blue windowpane. Lots of handwork. Fully canvassed. Single vented. Fully lined.

Condition is used, but excellent - no signs of wear or flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 40 or 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 24 3/4"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $26.00<<33.00<<40.00<<50.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Pringle 100% lambswool navy v-neck (nice deep v-neck). Made in Scotland. Condition is very good to excellent - no noticable pilling or other flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 52"
Sleeves (unstretched): 34.5"

Price: $17.00; SOLD, PP










Southwick 3/2 sack tweed with a windowpane. This is a heavy-weight tweed. The colors are bluish-silver, ecru-brown, gold, burnt umber. Fully canvassed, single vent, ½ lined. Condition is very good, worn and the lining shows some age, but no apparent flaws like moth holes, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, about a 36R
Chest: 38
Waist: 35
Shoulders:17.75
Sleeves: 23.25
BOC length: 28.75

Price: $23.00<<28.00<<35.00<<40.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh002.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/asdfeartfyh003.jpg/

For sale is a classic Aquascutum trench coat. Made in England - SOLD


----------



## hookem12387

Cant believe that Pringle (that's nowhere near my size) is still for sale!


----------



## M. Morgan

*A little bit of everything*

Four items this evening for everyone. All prices include CONUS shipping.

First is a Pringle of Scotland jacket that is 45% wool, 45% silk, 10% linen. Great mid-weight jacket when you're not quite ready for tweed. Gray suede elbow patches; 3 leather buttons (but the way the lapel lay I wore it as a 3/2); darted; double-vented; ticket pocket -- a truly British jacket. It is in great shape and I did not notice any flaws.

Sized 38L (UK), with these measurements:
P2P: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"

$35.

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img3359b.jpg/
https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img3357qo.jpg/

Gray Southwick suit is claimed.

Now, a pair of black Tod's driving loafers in size 10. From front to back I measured them at 12". I've worn these five or six times in the last five years. I must've had a bit too much wine to drink when I bought these in Italy, because they don't come close to fitting me -- very, very snug. I bought them for a little under 300 Euros in 2005.

$80.

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img3363g.jpg/

Last, a navy Polo half-zip sweater, sized Large.

$18.


----------



## a4audi08

ties are just $8 shipped each within the CONUS

from left
lands end 3.25", cotton 2.75", wool 2.25", wool 2.25"









op gallo 3.25", brooks bros 3 1/8", brooks bros 3.25" (SOLD), woolen 2.25"


----------



## efdll

PM sent on Pringle sweater.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW and unused (obviously!) Bosca 8oz hip flask, covered in hand-stained chestnut leather.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is new, and unused; I bought it as a"back up" for my Bullock and Jones flask, but never needed it. So, rather than have it continue to sit in a draw, unused, it's here!

It's new, and unused, and so in excellent condition. It's a lovely 8oz flask, tin-lined and covered in hand-stained leather that's a lovely dark chestnut. Absolutely perfect for tailgating at a college football game, a long walk in the woods, or an afternoon's shooting! This flask was Made in Germany.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements023.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements012.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements011.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements019.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely Irish tweed Walking Hat by Millars of Connemara; fully stitched crown!*

I have too many tweed hats, so this one needs a new home! It's a classic Irish Walking Hat, Made in Ireland by Millars of Connemara. It's lined in dark red with a fully stitched interior to give it shape; he crown of the hat is also fully stitched. This is *NOT* one of the common tweed "bucket hats" which have just "domes" of tweed! This is in excellent condition.

It measures 22" along the circumference of the interior; I'm a 7 1/8, and this is either just right, or a tiny tad snug, depending on preference.

Asking *$35, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements001.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements002.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements003.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements007.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements008.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anybody interested in these Made in the USA Sebago Boat Shoes? Size 9. They look barely used. 
$26 shipped.

https://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=octties049.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

And I return with more, thanks in part to the success of the earlier sale - if anyone wants the Lacoste sweater for just the $8 it costs to ship it, let me know, or it goes to Goodwill this weekend. As usual, all prices include shipping within the Continental USA, but I will ship elsewhere, just PM me to inquire. Payment is via Paypal, and I'd be more than happy to trade if you have anything I'd like!

As always, remember the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click to enlarge!

1) First off is a sweater that somehow escaped the sweater sale a week ago. Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow v-neck sweater, 100% cotton, Made in USA vintage - this one's a keeper. No size tag, but I'd estimate an XL/XXL. Pit to pit measurement is approximately 26-27". One end of the Brooks Brothers tag is coming off, but that's a 2-minute job with even a home sewing needle - if you like I could probably fix it myself before sending it. This is a heavy cotton sweater, not quite a heavy wool but it's no lightweight either! *$25.









*

2) Sero burgundy button-down "Washed Cottons" shirt, size XL. This has great detailing - the button on the back of the collar, buttonhole on front pocket, 100% cotton. Really nice shirt, maybe the nicest Sero I've seen. *$28*











3) Ralph Lauren RRL early years shirt - nautical inspired. 91% cotton, 9% linen, size L. Blues/whites stripes, amazing quality stitching, top-quality work - and HUGE mother-of-pearl buttons! This is old enough to predate the current RRL label and be of a higher quality grade than most of the current offerings. I knew I had to pick it up for the buttons alone - they're awesome! *$26*












4) Barbour The Country Shirt, size L. Black/yellow/white classic with brown cord detail on the inside near the cuffs/back label area. Snazzy - wish I could find one in XL! *$27*












5) Loro Piana 100% cotton Made in Italy pink/white/red button-down shirt. 3.5mm thick mother-of-pearl buttons - that's near Oxxford/Borrelli/Brioni thickness, folks, and a real testament to the quality of this shirt. Tagged 17.5 US, 44 EU - probably runs a liiitle smaller than that (I'm a 17.5 and I can barely wear it - or I'd keep it!) There's been a repair to the side seam at the very bottom where it looks like spare buttons were jerked off - oops! I've worn this shirt myself exactly once before concluding it wasn't going to happen sizewise - a real shame, because it's a beauty! *$25*












6) Brooks Brothers vintage Made in USA buttondown sport shirt size L. Great thin collar, very vintage, red & green & white. 100% cotton. *$25









*


7) Brooks Brothers buttondown sport shirt, more recent. 100% cotton, green & white. Size M. *$24*












8) Oxxford beige wool slacks, curtained waistband, flat front (ignore the fold creases!), all the great hand-sewn details you expect from Oxxford. Waist 38" + 1.5" to let out, inseam 28" + 0.5" to let out, with 1.5" cuffs (so 31.5" inseam is possible if you're okay with no cuffs). Note the Outseam is 40" so these might work even where normally it wouldn't inseam-wise, since they're high-rise pants. Flat front, coin pocket, the whole nine yards. Great, soft hand. *$30*











9) J. Press charcoal wool slacks. Flat-front, ignore the fold creases! These are vintage - dating from probably the late 50's early 60's (the San Francisco store is not on the label, and that opened in 1968). Amazing shape for their age - not a hole or damage point at all! VERY lightweight, smooth feeling wool. Awesome construction, as you would expect. Waist 36" + 3.5" - note more to let out than usual. Inseam 29" + 1.25" to let out + 1.75" cuffs. Outseam is 41", so just like the Oxxford pants, the high rise may let you wear these even if your inseam is normally a bit longer. These are flat front, as you would expect, and the 1.75 cuffs make this a true vintage rarity - it's not Alan's Chesterfield, but pants like this do not come along every day! *$30*











10) Brooks Brothers cords, perfect for fall! Dark grey/green, tagged 33/32 BUT measure 34" + 0" waist, 32" + 1.5" cuffs inseam. *$25*











11) Recent Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos - Thompson. Cement color. Tagged 34/30, BUT measure 35/28 + .5" to let with 1.5" cuffs. 100% cotton. Wear to the bottom of one pant leg; didn't notice till I got home, doh! *$22*











12) VERY, VERY recent - no more than a year or so old, judging from the tags - Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - Elliott. Khaki color. 100% cotton. Tagged 38/30, but measure 39" waist, 30" inseam + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. *$25*











13) Vintage Made in the USA Brooks Brothers 100% Linen pants, light oatmeal color. Tagged 36 Long, measure 37" + 2.25" to let in the waist, inseam 33" + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. Find some of these with one inch more in the waist and send them to me! :icon_smile_wink: *$25











*14) Bills Khakis Original Twills, in Khaki color. Model M2P - less full than the M1's so more wearable! Tagged 35 BUT measure 36" + 2.5" to let in the waist. Inseam measures 33" + 1.25" to let, + 1.5" cuffs. Outseam is 43". They're Bills, near-indestructible, no condition issues! *$26











*


----------



## TheWGP

Finally, the last two items for tonight are my own personal items that I've unfortunately had to cull. Here's hoping they find better homes than I can provide - and in great timing for the season, too!

As always, PM me if interested. All prices include CONUS shipping, I will ship elsewhere, just PM me and ask (including your postcode helps!). Payment is via Paypal, and I always like to trade for things. Finally, don't forget to click on the small pictures below the big one to enlarge them!

Thank you for considering these items, and I look forward to hearing from you!

1) Vintage Hickey-Freeman (yes, the real one with the hand-sewing label) charcoal wool overcoat in herringbone. Customized for the May Company, a very high-end department store in Cleveland once upon a time. It's roughly a size 46, I believe, though there is no tagged size. Pit to pit measures 25"ish, WITH 1.5" TO LET OUT - this is an uncommon detail here, so it can be flexible on the sizing. Sleeves measure 25" + 2" to let out. Shoulders are 19.5" or so. Length from the bottom of the collar is 39"ish. There are two issues: one sleeve button is broken on one sleeve (easily replaceable even by a dry-cleaner, they aren't special buttons) and there's one moth bite on the backside of the coat. In light of these flaws, both easily fixable, offering this amazing vintage Hickey-Freeman overcoat for just *$60.











*2) Vintage Harris Tweed overcoat for Richman Brothers, sized similarly - about a 46-48, though there is no tagged size. This is a grey & whiteish weave, the overall effect is a very classic mid-grey. See the closeup of the sleeve for the best color shot. This has great detailing too, starting with raglan sleeves! Also note the throat closure button and the faux "cinch" button on the sleeves. Sideways slit pockets on this one so you can easily slip your hands in against the cold! No moth damage to this one that I can see. Again, roughly a size 46-48 - pit to pit measurement is 25"-26", and the length from bottom of collar is 40". The shoulders and sleeves are impossible to really measure, but I would estimate 25-26" or so on the sleeves, with 2" turned up to let out (and room to be taken in without impacting the faux button if you need to, as it's just decorative and not functional.) This is a great larger Harris Tweed overcoat - even TweedyDon hasn't sold one of these in awhile, I've been watching - and it's a steal at *$65!*


----------



## brantley11

Recently someone posted a pair of vintage shell cordovans size 10.5 or 11 that had been resoled. I think the price was around $100. Does anyone remember this or would the one that had them PM me please? I am really interested in them or some like it.


----------



## vwguy

Another jacket that doesn't fit anymore, Lands' End 55% silk & 45% wool, tagged a 43L and here are the measurements:

Shoulders: 20"
Chest under arms: 23"
Length below collar: 33"
Sleeves 25 3/4" w/ another 1 1/2" to let out

$35 shipped CONUS



















Brian


----------



## cecil47

Whoops, wrong thread!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Allen Edmonds Kingfield moccasins*

I recently picked up some possibly unworn Allen Edmonds Kingfield moccasins. I listed them on eBay already, but would be very willing to cut you guys a good deal.

These moccasins are size 7.5 D and appear to be in unworn condition. Thanks!


----------



## DFPyne

Please PM with interest or offers. I will reduce shipping on combined orders.

1. Medium Sized L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater. Classic blue design - made in Hong Kong 60% Lambs wool, 20% Acrylic, 20% Nylon [$40 shipped]

2. Medium Sized Viyella long sleeved shirt. Nice Green, Blue & Orange Plaid. 80% Cotton, 20% Wool. [$35 shipped]

3. Very vintage Madras shirt. Tag says "Permanent Press - Never Needs Ironing" Sized medium 15.5 neck, but fits more like a small. [$25 shipped]

4. Asian Emblematic 100% Roberto polyester tie [$15 Shipped]

5. TGIF Pipe & Loafers 100% Polyester tie [$15 Shipped]


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone should grab that Richman Brothers' Harris Tweed from WGP. I've owbned several of them in my time, and they're truly terrific coats--they look terrific, they're warm as toast, and very hard-wearing. You'll have that one for decades, so it really is a steal at $65!


----------



## jhcam8

*No. 8 Shell PTB 10D Barrie - fits 10.5D*

$290 shipped CONUS - check my signature.


----------



## Georgia

*Stubbs & Wootton Merrit Loafers.* Next to perfect condition. Only worn a couple times... These shoes are seriously awesome. Size 10D
*Asking $90 shipped CONUS*

_Details:_
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/007fm.jpg/https://img408.imageshack.us/i/008wdc.jpg/https://img259.imageshack.us/i/009ok.jpg/

Please PM if you are interested...


----------



## TweedyDon

*NIB Filofax Leather Personal Organizer--an English Classic!*

*Blackberry? IPad? Heck, no--the true trad. uses a classic, iconic, English Filofax!* 

I have a habit of acquiring "back ups" for items that I really like (and then sometimes back up for the back ups...) just in case they get lost or damaged beyond repair, and I think it's time that I divested myself of some of them!

So, I'm making available this classic English accessory, the *iconic Filofax pocket personal organizer*! This is still *new and unused in its original box, with its original tissue paper covering*. This is the high-end "Kensington" model (Filofaxes varies quite a bit in quality, but this is one of the best ones), and it's a little beauty, in lovely soft leather. It features a set of credit card pockets on the front inside, and a zippered bills/receipts compartment on the other side. I'll include the address book dividers--as well as a new, unopened set of inserts from 2002 if you'd like 'em! Replacement inserts are readily and inexpensively available.

*This still has its "new expensive leather" smell as soon as you open the box!*

Asking just* $55, or lower offer, carefully shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*And, yes, lower offers are very welcome!* :teach:

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img139.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax015.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax019.jpg/ https://img804.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax013.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax017.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax016.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax014.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage top-grain cowhide travel/storage case for ties!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is lovely, but I really have no real use for it, so it needs a new home. Made in the USA from top-grain cowhide, it has some very minor scuffing at a couple of places on the edges, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition. (The gold printing on the back is the remains of some sort of hotel stamp; I can't tell if it's original, or if it was intentionally added later.) All the snaps work perfectly, as does the little mechanism at the top for hanging it (and your ties!) up.

It measures 14 1/2" by 6" closed.

If you wouldn't use this for travel, it would make a great system for storing your ties at home! 

*Offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements030.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements033.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements031.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements032.jpg/


----------



## allan

*Harris tweed sack jacket: drop!*

_*Now $30...*_ or make me an offer! Can anyone use this?

The Barbour Kielder field coat and the Oxxford jacket are still available.



allan said:


> Almost done with my current round of offerings... the Barbour jacket is still available!
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a Harris tweed jacket. Good sturdy cloth, no darts, single vent. Subtle red striping between the blue stripes.
> 
> No maker's label or size label -- perhaps a 40 short? See the measurements:
> 
> 18.5" across shoulders
> 29.5" length, from bottom of collar
> 23.5" sleeve, from shoulder
> 21.5" chest, underarm to underarm
> 21.5" waist, at second button
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/frontsq.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/backaj.jpg/
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/detailr.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/insidehb.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/labelju.jpg/
> 
> I haven't noticed any defects.
> 
> $35 _*-> $30 *_shipped in the US.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Tweedydon Tweedfest of 2010 Begins!*

*OCTOBER TWEEDFEST 2010!*

I have a lot more tweeds to pass on today, several of which are unworn! There's a lot of lovely Harris--including several rare flecked barleycorns--and patch pockets, elbow patches, and canvassing galore!

*Please note that, unusually for tweeds, many of these jackets are canvassed.*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) POSS. UNWORN Lovely flecked barleycorn Harris Tweed by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London (later of Savile Row) for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda.* *Canvassed. *

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a lovely, serious tweed! heavier weight than the typical Harris tweed available now, this is a beautiful mid-brown barleycorn weave with the occasional flecks of orange and red woven throughout. (I took the close-up picture with a flash to try tobring this out--my pictures don't do this tweed justice at all!) It has the classic Harris leather buttons, and was made in Great Britain by Alexandre of Oxford Street, apparently just before their move to Savile Row. This jacket is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It's in beautiful condition, and is almost certainly unworn.

Tagged a 44R, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest001.jpg/ https://img177.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest002.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest012.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest010.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest011.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest008.jpg/

*2) POSS. UNWORN. 40S GORGEOUS Harris tweed, made by Alexandre of Oxford Street (prior to their move to Savile Row) for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda*. *Canvassed.*

*SOLD*

*3) Made in Holland Charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed* *Canvassed.*

This is a terrific jacket! It's a classic dark charcoal herringbone with, despite being made in Holland, very English 1930s styling on its Duke of Windsor lapels. It's fully lined, has a single vent, and is half-canvassed, and very natural shoulders. It's in absolutely excellent condition. It's labeled by the Harris Tweed Association a "Light Weight" tweed, but this clearly pre-dates the modern Featherweights that Orvis popularizes, since this is a standard modern mid-weight Harris. In any case, this is a nice rare label--which is why it's taken so long to appear here!

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

Tagged a 42R; but please see measurements--this seems closer to a *42S*.

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

https://img156.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest015.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest019.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest016.jpg/ https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest017.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest018.jpg/

*4) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London!* *Canvassed.*

Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining. This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row, and really is an _*absolute steal*_ at this price!

This is just *$61 or offer*.

Tagged a 44 Long, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/

*5) POSS. UNWORN Made in England barleycorn Harris Tweed.* *Canvassed.*

Another lovely Harris Tweed, this time in a lovely subtle mid-to-light brown and slate blue barleycorn weave. This jacket was Made in England, and carries its heritage proudly with the classic English dual vents. It's also fully lined, has two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed. This jacket is possibly unworn; it's certainly in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest021.jpg/ https://img818.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest022.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest024.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest025.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest026.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest027.jpg/

*6) PLATONIC FORM OF THE TRAD. JACKET! A 3/2 dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed sack. **Canvassed.*

This is GORGEOUS, and I'm very, very sorry that it doesn't fit me. It's a lovely deep, dark, brown Harris Tweed herringbone, with the occasional flecks of dark green, gorse yellow, and pumpkin orange woven throughout. It's a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, and it's half-lined with a single vent. It also has lapped seams, and the classic old-school Harris Tweed label. There's a very small repair to a snag hole on the underside of one sleeve (which can't be seen at all when worn, and is very hard to find anyway), and a few stitches loose in the seam of the lining one one side (a two minute fix) but otherwise this Form of the Jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $48, or offer*

I believe that this fits around a *41L*, but please see the *Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18 1/4

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest028.jpg/ https://img46.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest029.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest031.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest034.jpg/ https://img693.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest033.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest032.jpg/

*7) Blue Barleycorn Harris tweed for Wallach's, with patch pockets!* *Canvassed. *

This is a terrific jacket, with the ever-desirable patch pockets! Made for the trad (and now defunct) store Wallach's, this Harris is a lovely grey-ish blue barleycorn weave. It's half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris leather buttons. It's also half-canvassed. It does have a small snag hole on the back shoulder (shown), which would be an easy fix, especially since this is a barleycorn weave which takes darning well. However, given this, this jacket is priced rather low!

*Asking just $30, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest045.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest047.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest049.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest050.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest051.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest052.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest138.jpg/

*8) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $37*

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*9) Light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with elbow patches!* *Canvassed.*

Another lovely classic Made in the USA Harris tweed in light brown herringbone, complete with added suede brown elbow patches and a modified two-tone lining. This is a lovely jacket, and one that's in Very Good condition; the tweed itself is in excellent condition (what might appear to be a small brown mark on the lapel is in in fact part of the tweed, testifying to its hand-woven nature), but the elbow patches could have been applied with smaller stitches, and there's the start of a small fray under one arm inside the jacket in the lining (shown). It has the classic leather buttons, is half-lined, and has a single vent. This is a steal, since I'm

*Asking just $38, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest053.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest054.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest057.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest058.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest139.jpg/

*10) Bespoke canvassed olive-y brown herringbone tweed with working cuffs!* *Canvassed.*

This was made in New York by Bhambi's. It's fully lined, half-canvassed, and double-vented; it also has working two button cuffs. This is a lovely well-made jacket, and an absolute steal at this price!
It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$42 OR OFFER*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101007.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101009.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101010.jpg/ https://img185.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101011.jpg/

*11) Brown herringbone Harris Tweed* *Canvassed *

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy (almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$20*, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*12) Bergdorf Goodman brown herringbone tweed suit. Canvassed. *

In its day this was wonderful, and it still has a lot of appeal. The jacket is fully canvassed, has patch pockets, and a beautiful drape; it's half-lined and has a single vent. The trousers are flat front. This was a terrific suit! On the downside, the trousers are now only in Poor condition; they have several brown marks on them which appear to be food marks, and which might or might not come out with dry cleaning or (my preferred method for tweed) gentle handwashing in COLD water with a very, very small dab of Woolite added in. They also have a small hole starting at the end of the zipper, although this would be a fairly easy fix. Of course, that the trousers might not be of use doesn't undermine the fact that the jacket in a tweed suit could easily be used as an odd jacket--and this one would certainly be terrific for that! However, the jacket also has a small brown mark by the cuff on the back of one sleeve, and do is only in Good condition--again, this mark might or might not come off.

Given these problems, I've priced the suit very low, really just as an odd jacket with a small and possible fixable flaw. You could also use this suit as it is for Hallowe'en, or to be the best-dressed dog-walker ever! 

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

Tagged a 42R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)
Waist (measured flat): 18

https://img177.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest060.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest062.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest066.jpg/ https://img99.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest063.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest065.jpg/

*Coins showing marks:*

https://img259.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest068.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest067.jpg/

*13) Oxxford for Barney's of New York silk/linen jacket* *Canvassed.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is another lovely jacket! Made by Oxxford for Barney's of New York this lovely tweedy jacket is a 55/45 silk/linen blend. (Termed "Highlander silk" by Oxxford.) This is half-lined in Oxxford's signature lining, and features a double vent. It's also fully canvassed. This jacket does have two flaws: there are a couple of stitches loose in the lining under one arm (an easy fix), and there's a small dark smudge near the end of one cuff. This will probably come out with dry-cleaning, but in any case I didn't spot it for some time, so it's not overly noticeable in person. But it is there, and hence this fully canvassed silk/linen Oxxford for Barney's is just

*Tagged a 44L, but please see the Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder; 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101020.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101021.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101022.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101023.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101024.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101025.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101033.jpg/

*14) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate tweed, with elbow patch options!* *Canvassed.*

This is an absolutely lovely tweed, which is why it's here, despite the need for elbow patches--which I'll include! This is an old-school Brooksgate tweed in a lovely light brown herringbone, very subtly shot through with dusty English tea rose pink and very light blue. I love this fabric, which is why I'd very much like this tweed to secure the love it needs. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It also has the classic tweed buttons. However, one elbow is worn through, and so it needs elbow patches. I have several NOS suede elbow patches, shown, and so just let me know which colour you'd like and I'll include them with the jacket. Your dry-cleaner tailor could fix these on for about $15 with no trouble. One of the front buttons is also off, but I have this, and will send it along to be reattached.

Given that this is a lovely classic Brooks jacket, but requires attention, I'm

*Asking just $35*, or offer, for the jacket and the NOS elbow patches of your choice, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest111.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest118.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest119.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest112.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest116.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest117.jpg/

*15) POSS. UNWORN Irish Tweed with patch pockets and windowpane overcheck!* *Canvassed*

This really is a beauty--but then, I'm partial to subtle windowpane tweeds! This is in superb condition (possibly unworn); it's half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. It also features lovely chestnut brown leather buttons and patch pockets. The tweed is lovely; a rich dark blue grey with a subtle rust overcheck. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

Asking just *$47*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+2)
Length: 32 1/4
Shoulder: 19 3/4

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101001.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101002.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101003.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101005.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101006.jpg/

*15) Bespoke canvassed olive-y brown herringbone tweed with working cuffs!* *Canvassed.*

This was made in New York by Bhambi's. It's fully lined, half-canvassed, and double-vented; it also has working two button cuffs. This is a lovely well-made jacket, and an absolute steal at this price!
It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$42, or offer*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101007.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101009.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101010.jpg/ https://img185.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101011.jpg/


----------



## M. Morgan

*Men in Black?*

This is a pair of black, flat front, 100% (heavy) wool Majer pants that are Made in USA. Could use a good dry-cleaning, but that's about it -- they are in great condition. I would love to find some use for these, but they do not fit me.

37" waist; 30" inseam with 1.5" cuffs and 1" underneath.

$30 including CONUS shipping.

(A little trouble getting a detailed shot of the Majer logo)

https://img169.imageshack.us/i/img3373t.jpg/

Also, if anyone has interest in a couple of 2B DARTED flannel Southwick suits (with flat front pants) in gray and navy (around 40R, I think), both in excellent condition, let me know and I will talk to you privately or, if several folks are interested, post some pictures. The suits are gorgeous but both are very baggy in the crotch area (though equally so, which makes me think Southwick just cut them this way). Either way, here's a quick look at them:

Gray (if you look at the large picture you'll see some red, blue, green running through this jacket -- I sometimes wore it as an odd jacket with chinos):
https://img241.imageshack.us/i/img3383j.jpg/

Blue:
https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img3384s.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

^^ WOW TweedyDon, really testing my will power, I see.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover LB Sheppard pebble-grain longwings. Very good used condition. New heel caps. 80%+ life left in the double leather soles. No significant scuffs, marks, etc.

Size: 10D/B (D is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/2"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 11 3/8"

Price: *SOLD*










Vintage Harris tweed overcoat by Joseph Feiss. This is a very tradly overcoat with natural raglan shoulders, lots of swelled seams (shoulders, back, sleeves), 1/4 lined, and a 3 button front. Coat is in very good to excellent condition, except: CONDITION ISSUE - all three button holes on the front have come partially undone. They can either be used "as is" or easily fixed by a tailor for minimal cost.

No tagged size, but should be correct for a 40 or 42R (with or without a sport coat) - I'm a 40 or 42R and this fits well over a sport coat - I just don't need another tweed overcoat.
Chest: 45"
BOC: 41"
Sleeves: 35

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (low price in recognition of the button issue)


----------



## Cardinals5

One final set of drops before everything gets sent to eBay

Palm Beach Harris Tweed, 2B darted, 1/2 canvas, single vent, 1/2 lined. Classic tough Harris tweed in great colors. Excellent condition.

No tagged size, but a 38 or 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Bottom of collar: 30"

Price: $25.00<<30.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad










Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted, black/white herringbone tweed with light and dark blue windowpane. Lots of handwork. Fully canvassed. Single vented. Fully lined.

Condition is used, but excellent - no signs of wear or flaws.

Tagged: No tagged size, but about a 40 or 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 24 3/4"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $22.00; SOLD, PP


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 38-44: Corbin and Paul Stuart suits; Lovely 42S Hilton camelhair; Cashmere blazer; Bespoke navy blazer w/"S" and "N" monogrammed brass buttons,*

*NB: Quick price drops on the Corbin and Paul Stuart suits!* 

SUITS AND JACKETS!

I have several suits and jackets to pass on today. I'd like to move these quickly, so prices are low--but, even so,

*LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

As always, al*l prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Norman Hilton camelhair trad. sack* *Canvassed.*

If you were one of the chaps who missed the 42S Langrock camelhair I posted a couple of weeks ago, now's your chance to assuage your disappointment with its close cousin, a Hilton camelhair!

This is fully lined, and in absolutely beautiful condition. It's also packed with pretty much all of the trad. desiderata; it's a sack, fully lined, patch pockets, two button cuffs, leather buttons, lapped seams, and a wonderful hook vent. It's half-canvassed. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly camelhair. This really is a beauty!

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

Tagged a *42S*, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/16

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest074.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest076.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest077.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest078.jpg/ https://img176.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest080.jpg/

*2) Nieman Marcus Cashmere blazer* *Canvassed?*

*OK,this is NOT trad at all, but someone might like it for $30 shipped!* 

I've no idea what colour this is: black, or a very dark midnight blue? It's by Nieman Marcus, and is 100% cashmere. It's fully lined, ventless and seems to be half-canvassed. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer. *

Tagged a *41R*, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest084.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest086.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest088.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest087.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest093.jpg/

*3) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

NB: I also have a similarly sized herringbone tweed from the same tailoring firm in the Tweedfest post, above--I'd be very happy to cut you a deal on both if you'd like them!

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*4) Paul Stuart suit. Canvassed.*

This is a lovely suit! Made in Canada, it's half canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have a terrific waist-adjuster on the waistband. They also feature a coin pocket on the front, and suspender/braces buttons. The suit is all wool. It does have a very small and faded green mark just under the buttons on the left sleeve (shown), but this might come out with dry cleaning. Given this flaw, though, I would say that it's in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $45, or offer. *

*Tagged a 43L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1)
Cuff: 1 3/4

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest120.jpg/ https://img301.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest121.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest123.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest122.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest124.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest125.jpg/

*5) Corbin 3/2.5 tradly suit for The English Shop of Princeton. Canvassed.*

A lovely trad. suit! Half-lined but fully canvassed, this has a high 3/2.5 lapel roll, a hook vent, and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat fronts. This does have a small mark on the left sleeve just under the buttons, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning; a similar mark is on the trousers by the inner seam. Given this, I would say that this suit is in Good/Very Good condition--hence

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4

Waist, laid flat: 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+2 7/16)

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest128.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest130.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest131.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest132.jpg/ https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest133.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest135.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest136.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops!!

Anybody interested in these Made in the USA Sebago Boat Shoes? Size 9. They look barely used. 
$26 > now *$22.50* shipped.

https://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=octties049.jpg

*3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 B
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

Asking 40 > 37.50 > 34.50 > $31.50 > now *$29 shipped!

*
*Any remaining tie or belt is $5 shipped. Take both remaining ties and the last belt for $11 shipped.*

Ties:

[/SIZE][/B][/U][/COLOR]*Repp 
**(Silk unless noted):*
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/

1. Brooks Brothers CLAIMED
2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk) CLAIMED
3. Boston Traders CLAIMED
4. Brooks Brothers Makers CLAIMED
5. Brooks Brothers Makers

*Emblematic and Patterned*
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
6. Brooks Brothers Makers CLAIMED
7. Brooks Brothers Makers CLAIMED
8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic CLAIMED
9. Zegna (I know, I know)

*Belts*
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/

1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10 CLAIMED
*2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) CLAIMED
3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15* CLAIMED
4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15* CLAIMED
5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15*
​


----------



## Benson

Updates. Further drops.



Benson said:


> All Prices include shipping to CONUS. Please PM with interest or offers. Also open to trades. If in doubt about the color of an item, the thumbnails have the most true-to-life color.
> 
> 3/2 Pine green Glen check with brown overcheck
> Unknown make for Mr Shop (defunct and mostly trad men's store in central N.Y.) Color in the photos is a bit inaccurate. Color is a dark pine with brown overcheck. Also, the roll is a bit off in these pics as the collar appears to have been pressed incorrectly. This jacket is almost spongy and had it a bit less shoulder would still be in my closet.
> 
> Details: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two buttons on the sleeve
> Chest: 44"
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25:
> Length (BOC): 30.5"
> Asking $30 NOW $18
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dscn8461y.jpg/
> https://img821.imageshack.us/i/dscn8463.jpg/https://img255.imageshack.us/i/dscn8464j.jpg/
> 
> BB 3/2 Chambray sack with lower patch pockets
> SOLD
> 
> 2B mid to light brown Harris herringbone tweed for Wallach's
> Typical Harris. The blue striping is quite nice in person.
> 
> SH: 17 5/8
> C: 21
> SL: 24
> BOC: 30
> Claimed, PP
> 
> 3B Donegal Mid gray with Flecks
> This was bought on the exchange and is lovely. High armholes. Not too much structure for an English-made jacket (original seller bought it in Oxford if I remember correctly). I would be keeping it if it didn't need some alterations and weren't the fifth gray odd jacket in my wardrobe.
> Details: 3B, two one the sleeve, but I think there was once three on the sleeve.
> 
> SH: 17 ¾
> C: 22
> SL: 25 ½
> BOC: 30 1/8
> Asking $35 NOW $20
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dscn8451a.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dscn8450.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*40-42L Donegal Tweed Fully Canvassed Hacking jacket; tkt pkt, dual vents, throat latch!*

I've been debating whether or not to keep this for some time (which is why it didn't appear in the TWEEDFEST post!), and so I'm typing this post quickly before I change my mind! This is a lovely tweed hacking jacket from the tradly store The House of Commons in Yardley, PA. I'm almost certain that the tweed is Donegal, although it's not marked as such; it's certainly the classic Donegal look and feel of a rougher tweed in black and white with many, many flecks of colour scattered throughout it. It's also fully canvassed, has slant front pockets and a functional ticket pocket, is half-lined, and features dual vents. It also has a functional throat latch!

It is missing the middle front button (I can supply a very close match that's the same vintage), and the top button has some minor edge damage (unseen except on close examination), and one of the sleeve buttons is detached, but included. All the buttons are leather covered. Apart from these trivial issues, this jacket is in excellent condition.

It was Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$60, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

This is tagged a *42L*, and seems to fit as such (it's just a tad too big for me, a 40L), but, as always, please see...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/14)
Length: 32 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott002.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott004.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott017.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott008.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott010.jpg/ https://img293.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott005.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott007.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott006.jpg/


----------



## Mississippi Mud

That Donegal will go in a hurry; it's a beautiful jacket.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Filofax!* 



TweedyDon said:


> *Blackberry? IPad? Heck, no--the true trad. uses a classic, iconic, English Filofax!*
> 
> I have a habit of acquiring "back ups" for items that I really like (and then sometimes back up for the back ups...) just in case they get lost or damaged beyond repair, and I think it's time that I divested myself of some of them!
> 
> So, I'm making available this classic English accessory, the *iconic Filofax pocket personal organizer*! This is still *new and unused in its original box, with its original tissue paper covering*. This is the high-end "Kensington" model (Filofaxes varies quite a bit in quality, but this is one of the best ones), and it's a little beauty, in lovely soft leather. It features a set of credit card pockets on the front inside, and a zippered bills/receipts compartment on the other side. I'll include the address book dividers--as well as a new, unopened set of inserts from 2002 if you'd like 'em! Replacement inserts are readily and inexpensively available.
> 
> *This still has its "new expensive leather" smell as soon as you open the box!*
> 
> Asking just* $45, or lower offer, carefully shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.
> 
> *And, yes, lower offers are very welcome!* :teach:
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> https://img139.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax015.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax019.jpg/ https://img804.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax013.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax017.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax016.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax014.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*$20: Blackwatch Field Jacket*

*Still available--and now just $20!*

Lovely for Fall, this is a lovely barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. It's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item! Plus, the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of *just $20 CONUS*, *OR OFFER.*

It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think. Please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given the cut of this jacket): 19
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 32
https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Alright, boys. What we have here is probably the largest collection of Norman Hilton sport coats and suits you'll ever see in a single posting. I'll assume I don't have to lace my post with superlatives about the quality of Norman Hilton clothes (at least on par with BB Golden Fleece, if not better) - always fully canvassed, natural shouldered, lapped seams on sport coats, hook vents on sport coats, great 3/2 roll, all sacks, all 1/2 lined, sport coats all have hip patch pockets, all single vented. All made in USA, all 100% wool.

All the sport coats, blazers, and suits are tagged 42L, but there is some very minor differences in measurements.

Prices: Any suit is $75 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad, a second, third, etc., suit is $55. Any sport coat/blazer is: $50.00 with the second being $40. If a single person wants all of it (pretty much a full wardrobe of suits/blazers/and a tweed) I'll sell it as a lot for $375 shipped.

I've taken pictures and measurements of the tweed sport coat and two blazers and pics of the suit fabrics. If you're interested in any of the suits, please PM and I'll take pics and measurements, but since they're all from the same person the measurements should all be pretty close.

Condition: All suits and sport coats have been worn, but just came from the dry cleaner. The tweed and two blazers have no apparent flaws. I have given the suits a pretty good inspection and didn't note any flaws, but will do a more careful inspection once someone expresses interest in them.

EDIT: I forgot to add the measurements on one pair of the suit pants (all are quite similar)
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 44"
Inseam: 33"
Cuffs: 1.5

Tweed
Chest: 45
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25.75
BOC: 31.75










Flannel blazer - CLAIMED
Chest: 45
Waist: 42
Shoulders: 19
BOC: 32.25
Sleeves: 25.5










Worsted blazer - CLAIMED
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 19
BOC: 32
Sleeves: 25.5










Mid-Gray - 4 season









PoW with overcheck - 4 season









Charcoal with stripe - 4 season









Brownish with stripes - 3 season









Navy with stripes - 3 season


----------



## Dragoon

So close... Cards, you could stand to gain 10-15 pounds.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ and a couple of inches in height. These fit me pretty well, but with my shorter arms the overall length looks too awkward. I may keep what doesn't sell and try to have the jackets shortened, but I've never done that before and am pretty wary.


----------



## DFPyne

Prices Reduced. Please PM with interest or offers. I will reduce shipping on combined orders.

1. Medium Sized L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater. Classic blue design - made in Hong Kong 60% Lambs wool, 20% Acrylic, 20% Nylon [$35 shipped]

2. Medium Sized Viyella long sleeved shirt. Nice Green, Blue & Orange Plaid. 80% Cotton, 20% Wool. [$30 shipped]

3. Very vintage Madras shirt. Tag says "Permanent Press - Never Needs Ironing" Sized medium 15.5 neck, but fits more like a small. [$20 shipped]

4. Asian Emblematic 100% Roberto polyester tie [$12.50 Shipped]

5. TGIF Pipe & Loafers 100% Polyester tie [$12.50 Shipped]


----------



## haporth

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Suit, 45 R. 44 r ?*

A Brooks suit in a medium gray worsted with faint blue and white pinstripes, it is marked a 45 reg but appears slim, so may be okay for a 44 reg also.
shoulders 19.75, chest 24, shoulder to cuff 24.75 and length 30.5.
The pants have a 37 waist and an inseam length of 31 with cuffs measuring to 1 and 5/8s, condition is good ,with no issues I can see, $80.

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/gold001.jpg/
https://img709.imageshack.us/i/gold002.jpg/
https://img257.imageshack.us/i/gold003.jpg/,

thanks.


----------



## Orgetorix

Lots of almost-Trad items in my Sales forum thread: BB suit and moleskins, GTH cords, canvassed gray herringbone suit, and a gorgeous handwoven Donegal tweed!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...hers-suit-amp-moleskins&p=1152938#post1152938


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

price drop



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Just picked up this pair of Polo gray flannels 40x30, made in the USA, all wool, flat front with (alas) no cuffs.
> 
> I have an identical pair in my size and they are my favorite flannels, very nice dark charcoal with nice texture and mixture of different gray tones.
> 
> another view:
> 
> The only problem I see is that at some point the waistband seams must have busted, and they have been repaired with a somewhat sloppy stitch.
> The seam is plenty strong, but the stitch length is a bit haphazard and uneven.
> Seen here:
> 
> asking $25 shipped, but always open to offers and trades.


----------



## jfkemd

*Filson Sportshirt*

Medium
Like new condition
light twill fabric
measures 15.5-33
$15 shipped CONUS
PM with questions


----------



## TweedyDon

Of the tweeds, 1, 2, 6, and 13 have now been claimed--thank you!

In addition to the jackets and suits marked as claimed above, the Norman Hilton camelhair has been claimed, also. Thank you!


----------



## jhcam8

jhcam8 said:


> $290 shipped CONUS - check my signature.


NOW $275


----------



## sporto55

Looking for shetland Wool Crew Necks size large or 42-44.


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks 3/2 Navy Pinstriped suit. Marked 41L, but see measurements. Very good condition with the exception of the pictured pull. I would keep this, but the pants are way too off. Pants are plain front. I paid $100 without asking about the pants because I am, apparently, an idiot. Asking $80 shipped or offer (really, make an offer, my price may be high). Thanks

Sh: 18"
Sl: 25.5"
PTP: 21.25"

Pants
Waist: 18.5
Inseam: 29 (I may have messed this up slightly, my first time measuring inseam. If this is close but no cigar, I can remeasure)
Cuff: 1.5"

Sold PP


----------



## sporto55

Also looking for Shetland Wool Turtlenecks.


----------



## TheWGP

*Three new items, and SERIOUS DROPS on the rest!

*New:
17) Land's End Harris Tweed newsboy cap - Made in the USA! This is a size S, 6 7/8-7. A great piece, I daresay it would be TweedyDon approved! :icon_smile_big: *$15










*18) J Press seersucker short-sleeve button-down collar shirt, size M. This has great trad detailing, with a flap pocket and a third button on the back of the collar! It's not the newest piece (dates from 1987 at the latest - it has San Francisco still on the label) BUT is in impeccable shape, remarkably little wear, if any, it would be NOS if there were tags! Get this quick before the weather's too cool! * Claimed!

*19) Recent Brooks Brothers BrooksFlannel plaid shirt in very Fall colors! Size L, Claimed!


TheWGP said:


> And I return with more, thanks in part to the success of the earlier sale - if anyone wants the Lacoste sweater for just the $8 it costs to ship it, let me know, or it goes to Goodwill this weekend. As usual, all prices include shipping within the Continental USA, but I will ship elsewhere, just PM me to inquire. Payment is via Paypal, and I'd be more than happy to trade if you have anything I'd like!
> 
> As always, remember the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click to enlarge!
> 
> 1) First off is a sweater that somehow escaped the sweater sale a week ago. Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow v-neck sweater, 100% cotton, Made in USA vintage - this one's a keeper. No size tag, but I'd estimate an XL/XXL. Pit to pit measurement is approximately 26-27". One end of the Brooks Brothers tag is coming off, but that's a 2-minute job with even a home sewing needle - if you like I could probably fix it myself before sending it. This is a heavy cotton sweater, not quite a heavy wool but it's no lightweight either! $25.> *$15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2) Sero burgundy button-down "Washed Cottons" shirt, size XL. This has great detailing - the button on the back of the collar, buttonhole on front pocket, 100% cotton. Really nice shirt, maybe the nicest Sero I've seen. This has an awesome locker loop at the back above the pleat, too - great matching colors! Measurements: p2p 26-27ish, sleeves 35ish. $28 *> $21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Ralph Lauren RRL early years shirt - nautical inspired. 91% cotton, 9% linen, size L. Blues/whites stripes, amazing quality stitching, top-quality work - and HUGE mother-of-pearl buttons! This is old enough to predate the current RRL label and be of a higher quality grade than most of the current offerings. I knew I had to pick it up for the buttons alone - they're awesome! Measurements - p2p 22-23ish, sleeve 32-33. $26 *> $18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Barbour The Country Shirt, size L. Claimed!
> 
> 5) Loro Piana 100% cotton Made in Italy pink/white/red button-down shirt. 3.5mm thick mother-of-pearl buttons - that's near Oxxford/Borrelli/Brioni thickness, folks, and a real testament to the quality of this shirt. Tagged 17.5 US, 44 EU - probably runs a liiitle smaller than that (I'm a 17.5 and I can barely wear it - or I'd keep it!) There's been a repair to the side seam at the very bottom where it looks like spare buttons were jerked off - oops! I've worn this shirt myself exactly once before concluding it wasn't going to happen sizewise - a real shame, because it's a beauty! Measurements - p2p 24-25, sleeve 34. $25 *> $19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers vintage Made in USA buttondown sport shirt size L. Great thin collar, very vintage, red & green & white. 100% cotton. Measurements: p2p 23.5, sleeve 33$25 *> $18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 7) Brooks Brothers buttondown sport shirt, more recent. 100% cotton, green & white. Size M but would probably fit an L - Measurements: p2p 23-24, sleeve 32-32.5. $24 *Claimed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Oxxford beige wool slacks, curtained waistband, flat front (ignore the fold creases!), all the great hand-sewn details you expect from Oxxford. Waist 38" + 1.5" to let out, inseam 28" + 0.5" to let out, with 1.5" cuffs (so 31.5" inseam is possible if you're okay with no cuffs). Note the Outseam is 40" so these might work even where normally it wouldn't inseam-wise, since they're high-rise pants. Flat front, coin pocket, the whole nine yards. Great, soft hand. *$30* CLAIMED pending payment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) J. Press charcoal wool slacks. Flat-front, ignore the fold creases! These are vintage - dating from probably the late 50's early 60's (the San Francisco store is not on the label, and that opened in 1968). Amazing shape for their age - not a hole or damage point at all! VERY lightweight, smooth feeling wool. Awesome construction, as you would expect. Waist 36" + 3.5" - note more to let out than usual. Inseam 29" + 1.25" to let out + 1.75" cuffs. Outseam is 41", so just like the Oxxford pants, the high rise may let you wear these even if your inseam is normally a bit longer. These are flat front, as you would expect, and the 1.75 cuffs make this a true vintage rarity - it's not Alan's Chesterfield, but pants like this do not come along every day! *$30* CLAIMED pending payment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers cords, perfect for fall! Dark grey/green, tagged 33/32 BUT measure 34" + 0" waist, 32" + 1.5" cuffs inseam. $25 *>$19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Recent Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos - Thompson. Cement color. Tagged 34/30, BUT measure 35/28 + .5" to let with 1.5" cuffs. 100% cotton. Wear to the bottom of one pant leg; didn't notice till I got home, doh! $22 *> $15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12) VERY, VERY recent - no more than a year or so old, judging from the tags - Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - Elliott. Khaki color. 100% cotton. Tagged 38/30, but measure 39" waist, 30" inseam + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. $25* > $19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Vintage Made in the USA Brooks Brothers 100% Linen pants, light oatmeal color. Tagged 36 Long, measure 37" + 2.25" to let in the waist, inseam 33" + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. Find some of these with one inch more in the waist and send them to me! :icon_smile_wink: $25 *> $19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14) Bills Khakis Original Twills, in Khaki color. Model M2P - less full than the M1's so more wearable! Tagged 35 BUT measure 36" + 2.5" to let in the waist. Inseam measures 33" + 1.25" to let, + 1.5" cuffs. Outseam is 43". They're Bills, near-indestructible, no condition issues! $26 *> $22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 15) Vintage Hickey-Freeman (yes, the real one with the hand-sewing label) charcoal wool overcoat in herringbone. Customized for the May Company, a very high-end department store in Cleveland once upon a time. It's roughly a size 46, I believe, though there is no tagged size. Pit to pit measures 25"ish, WITH 1.5" TO LET OUT - this is an uncommon detail here, so it can be flexible on the sizing. Sleeves measure 25" + 2" to let out. Shoulders are 19.5" or so. Length from the bottom of the collar is 39"ish. There are two issues: one sleeve button is broken on one sleeve (easily replaceable even by a dry-cleaner, they aren't special buttons) and there's one moth bite on the backside of the coat. In light of these flaws, both easily fixable, offering this amazing vintage Hickey-Freeman overcoat for just $60*. > $43!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16) Vintage Harris Tweed overcoat for Richman Brothers, sized similarly - about a 46-48, though there is no tagged size. This is a grey & whiteish weave, the overall effect is a very classic mid-grey. See the closeup of the sleeve for the best color shot. This has great detailing too, starting with raglan sleeves! Also note the throat closure button and the faux "cinch" button on the sleeves. Sideways slit pockets on this one so you can easily slip your hands in against the cold! No moth damage to this one that I can see. Again, roughly a size 46-48 - pit to pit measurement is 25"-26", and the length from bottom of collar is 40". The shoulders and sleeves are impossible to really measure, but I would estimate 25-26" or so on the sleeves, with 2" turned up to let out (and room to be taken in without impacting the faux button if you need to, as it's just decorative and not functional.) This is a great larger Harris Tweed overcoat - even TweedyDon hasn't sold one of these in awhile, I've been watching - and it's a steal at $65! *> $49!*


----------



## TweedyDon

That newsboy cap is FANTASTIC--and if anyone has one in 7 1/8 I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST DROPS! Tweeds (including Savile Row cashmere) now $18 and up, shipped in CONUS!*

*OCTOBER TWEEDFEST 2010!*​
*I've consolidated the remaining tweeds into this single post, with price drops all 'round!*  *OFFERS WELCOME!*​
*Please note that, unusually for tweeds, ALL of these jackets are canvassed.*​
As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost.
Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Connemara tweed Irish walking hat*

I have too many tweed hats, so this one needs a new home! It's a classic Irish Walking Hat, Made in Ireland by Millars of Connemara. It's lined in dark red with a fully stitched interior to give it shape; he crown of the hat is also fully stitched. This is *NOT* one of the common tweed "bucket hats" which have just "domes" of tweed! This is in excellent condition.
It measures 22" along the circumference of the interior; I'm a 7 1/8, and this is either just right, or a tiny tad snug, depending on preference.

Asking *$25 or offer, shipped in CONUS*. 
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements001.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements002.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements003.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements007.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements008.jpg/

*2) c. 40-42L Donegal tweed hacking jacket. Canvassed.*

I've been debating whether or not to keep this for some time (which is why it didn't appear here earlier!), and so I'm typing this post quickly before I change my mind! This is a lovely tweed hacking jacket from the tradly store The House of Commons in Yardley, PA. I'm almost certain that the tweed is Donegal, although it's not marked as such; it's certainly the classic Donegal look and feel of a rougher tweed in black and white with many, many flecks of colour scattered throughout it. It's also fully canvassed, has slant front pockets and a functional ticket pocket, is half-lined, and features dual vents. It also has a functional throat latch!

It is missing the middle front button (I can supply a very close match that's the same vintage), and the top button has some minor edge damage (unseen except on close examination), and one of the sleeve buttons is detached, but included. All the buttons are leather covered. Apart from these trivial issues, this jacket is in excellent condition.

It was Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$55, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

This is tagged a *42L*, and seems to fit as such (it's just a tad too big for me, a 40L), but, as always, please see...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/14)
Length: 32 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott002.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott004.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott017.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott008.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott010.jpg/ https://img293.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott005.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott007.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott006.jpg/

[*3) Made in Holland Charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed* *Canvassed.*

This is a terrific jacket! It's a classic dark charcoal herringbone with, despite being made in Holland, very English 1930s styling on its Duke of Windsor lapels. It's fully lined, has a single vent, and is half-canvassed, and very natural shoulders. It's in absolutely excellent condition. It's labeled by the Harris Tweed Association a "Light Weight" tweed, but this clearly pre-dates the modern Featherweights that Orvis popularizes, since this is a standard modern mid-weight Harris. In any case, this is a nice rare label--which is why it's taken so long to appear here!

*Asking just $35 or offer.*

Tagged a 42R; but please see measurements--this seems closer to a *42S*.

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

https://img156.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest015.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest019.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest016.jpg/ https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest017.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest018.jpg/

*4) BEAUTIFUL cashmere jacket by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, London!* *Canvassed.*

Built for Trimingham's of Bermuda, this beautiful jacket is perfectly cut, and made from 100% cashmere. It's fully canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and is in really beautiful condition. The only minor flaws are three pinpricks in the lining. This is a beautiful jacket Made in England by one of the better-known firms on Savile Row, and really is an _*absolute steal*_ at this price!

This is just *$55 or offer*.

Tagged a 44 Long, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Length: 31 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img545.imageshack.us/i/tweeds007.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweeds008.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/tweeds010.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweeds011.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweeds009.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tweeds012.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/tweeds013.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie001.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chesterbarrie003.jpg/

*5) POSS. UNWORN Made in England barleycorn Harris Tweed.* *Canvassed.*

*Claimed!*

https://img2.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest027.jpg/

*6) Blue Barleycorn Harris tweed for Wallach's, with patch pockets!* *Canvassed. *

*ON HOLD*

This is a terrific jacket, with the ever-desirable patch pockets! Made for the trad (and now defunct) store Wallach's, this Harris is a lovely grey-ish blue barleycorn weave. It's half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris leather buttons. It's also half-canvassed. It does have a small snag hole on the back shoulder (shown), which would be an easy fix, especially since this is a barleycorn weave which takes darning well. However, given this, this jacket is priced rather low!

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

*Measurements:*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest045.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest047.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest049.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest050.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest051.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest052.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest138.jpg/

*7) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32*

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*8) Light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with elbow patches!* *Canvassed.*

Another lovely classic Made in the USA Harris tweed in light brown herringbone, complete with added suede brown elbow patches and a modified two-tone lining. This is a lovely jacket, and one that's in Very Good condition; the tweed itself is in excellent condition (what might appear to be a small brown mark on the lapel is in in fact part of the tweed, testifying to its hand-woven nature), but the elbow patches could have been applied with smaller stitches, and there's the start of a small fray under one arm inside the jacket in the lining (shown). It has the classic leather buttons, is half-lined, and has a single vent. This is a steal, since I'm

*Asking just $32 or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest053.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest054.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest057.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest058.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest139.jpg/

*9) Bespoke canvassed olive-y brown herringbone tweed with working cuffs!* *Canvassed.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*10) Brown herringbone Harris Tweed* *Canvassed *

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy (almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$18*, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*11) Bergdorf Goodman brown herringbone tweed suit. Canvassed. *

*Claimed--thank you!*

*12) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate tweed, with elbow patch options!* *Canvassed.*

This is an absolutely lovely tweed, which is why it's here, despite the need for elbow patches--which I'll include! This is an old-school Brooksgate tweed in a lovely light brown herringbone, very subtly shot through with dusty English tea rose pink and very light blue. I love this fabric, which is why I'd very much like this tweed to secure the love it needs. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It also has the classic tweed buttons. However, one elbow is worn through, and so it needs elbow patches. I have several NOS suede elbow patches, shown, and so just let me know which colour you'd like and I'll include them with the jacket. Your dry-cleaner tailor could fix these on for about $15 with no trouble. One of the front buttons is also off, but I have this, and will send it along to be reattached. 
Given that this is a lovely classic Brooks jacket, but requires attention, I'm

*Asking just $30*, or offer, for the jacket and the NOS elbow patches of your choice, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest111.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest118.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest119.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest112.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest116.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest117.jpg/

*12) POSS. UNWORN Irish Tweed with patch pockets and windowpane overcheck!* *Canvassed*

This really is a beauty--but then, I'm partial to subtle windowpane tweeds! This is in superb condition (possibly unworn); it's half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. It also features lovely chestnut brown leather buttons and patch pockets. The tweed is lovely; a rich dark blue grey with a subtle rust overcheck. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

Asking just *$38*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+2)
Length: 32 1/4
Shoulder: 19 3/4

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101001.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101002.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101003.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101005.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tweedcull101006.jpg/


----------



## brozek

Anyone have an 18mm nylon watch strap they'd part with on the cheap? I've never worn anything but metal bands, but I just picked up an old Timex for next to nothing. Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

*Fall Clothing Extravaganza!*

*Orvis* Harris Tweed 3/2 sportcoat
Made in England
Tagged Size: *46L*
$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 24.5"
Sleeve From Shoulder:25.25"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length From Bottom of Collar: 31.75"

https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2483h.jpg 

*SOLD!* Joseph A. Bank herringbone tweed 3/2 sportcoat
A Trad staple, from back when JAB sold good stuff.
Made in USA
Estimated Size: 41/42L (No Tagged Size, see measurements)
$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve From Shoulder: 25.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length From Bottom of Collar: 31.5"

https://img826.imageshack.us/img826/9944/img2493n.jpg

https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2491x.jpg

*NWT Brooks Brothers* check sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged Size: 36R
$95 delivered CONUS, Paypal










 https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2485wv.jpg

Chest: 20"
Sleeve From Shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 18"
Length From Bottom of Collar: 30.5"

*Banana Republic* (old/real BR!) cardigan sweater vest
Tagged Size: L (might work for a medium)
Chest:22"
$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal



Tweed hats!

*SOLD!* J Press
Tagged Size: M/57 (I would estimate to ~ US 7 1/8)
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2981/img2551a.jpg

https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2555h.jpg

*Andover Shop*
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
Tagged size is incorrect (otherwise it would fit me), approximately a EU 58/US 7 1/4


----------



## Clay J

Looking for a Barbour Beaufort, or any older model/ version with the game pocket on the back in green. Size 46 or 48. Thanks


----------



## jfkemd

*Filson sportshirt* has been claimed


----------



## DavidW

Ok, I'm no AlanC but hopefully you get the idea from these lame photos:

Cashmere Ralph Lauren (NO LOGO) polo style sweater with breast pocket and tennis tail bottom. Color is deep hunter green. Size is medium. Very nice condition, I just never wear it. $38 shipped conus.









Tan Baracuta style jacket for fall. All cotton poplin shell with a red wool lining. Made for Saks, but not sure by whom. Size is 38. Very good condition. Had this for many years, but too small and hardly worn. $33 shipped conus.









David


----------



## Shriver

Cleaning my closet, lost a lot of weight my last stint in the far east, and have some brooks brothers clothes for sale.

First is a Brooksease Makers midnight blue pinstripe 3/2 sack suit.

Tagged 45LG, the jacket is that size, the pants waist is about 38 inches, and the length is about 31, with cuffs.

Made in the USA, will get a trip to the dry cleaners before being mailed.



















Can take exact measurements if you'd like.

Asking 48$ shipped.

Next is a very new grey/black herringbone tweed jackets, mainline brooks brothers, 2 button, size 44R, the leather buttons as you can see are immaculate.

Made in the USA

Asking 35$ shipped for it.



















Last is a brooks 346 non iron shirt, which was a gift a couple years ago and has never been worn.

It's not the same color as a normal blue supima oxford shirt, it's sort of 'french blue.'

16 1/2 4-5










15$ shipped for that one.

Also, and not pictured, are some lightweight brooks grey wool trousers, 42-31, with cuffs I think, with a little scratch on the back near where the belt goes.

12$ shipped if anyone wants them. If you'd like I can dig them up and take pics.

Paypal please, discount if you combine purchases.

Thanks and best regards

MJS


----------



## efdll

Interested in shirts -- Sero, RL, Barbour, BB vintage -- but since L and XL are not always the same from brand to brand and from vintage to recent, I wonder if you could post measurements. And perhaps others might be interested in the ones I did not list. Many thanks.


----------



## TheWGP

efdll said:


> Interested in shirts -- Sero, RL, Barbour, BB vintage -- but since L and XL are not always the same from brand to brand and from vintage to recent, I wonder if you could post measurements. And perhaps others might be interested in the ones I did not list. Many thanks.


No problem - I'm replying specifically here, but the above sales post is now edited too: 
Sero XL - p2p 26-27ish, sleeves 35ish - also realized while measuring this has a nifty locker loop right above the back pleat!
RRL L - p2p 22-23ish, sleeve 32-33
Barbour L - p2p 23, sleeve 32-33 - and it has a similar locker loop to the Sero!
BB vintage red/green L - p2p 23.5, sleeve 33

(also, the Loro Piana 17.5 is p2p 24-25, sleeve 34-34.5, and the newer BB green/white shirt M is p2p 23-24, sleeve 32-32.5 - this one is a great example of why measurements matter!)


----------



## Orgetorix

*All are on hold pending payment.*

It's a trad tie extravaganza!

All ties are $15 delivered CONUS. Paypal non-personal only. PM me and order by number.

Special deal: Take all eight ties below for $100 and have an instant trad tie wardrobe for fall!


















L-R:
1. BB wool challis, 3 1/4"
2. BB silk, 3 1/4"
3. BB silk, 3 1/4"
4. BB silk, 3 5/8"

















5. Cobey's Highland Park, IL, wool challis, 3 1/8"
6. Atkinson's Irish Poplin (silk/wool), 3"
7. Atkinson's Irish Poplin (silk/wool), 3 1/2"
8. Ben Silver, silk, 3 3/8"


----------



## Andy Roo

Voila one pair of brown Bass Gilman weejuns, size 9.5EEE. I bought them new and stupidly wore them outside for a little while before deciding that they are just a tad too big for me. Hence, they are essentially new, except for slightly scratched soles. Box and shoe bags included. $60, shipping included.




Also, one pair of vintage Florsheim longwings in smooth chili calf, size 9.5EEE. Excellent condition; lots of life left. $50 shipped. I apologize in advance for the crappy laces.


----------



## Andy Roo

Brooks Brothers Makers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack, marked 40R. Black/gray/tan with a multicolored windowpane design. Immaculate condition. $40 shipped.

21.5" chest,
18" across the shoulders,
25" sleeves,
30" length from bottom of collar.


----------



## Cardinals5

Dang, you guys are posting some great stuff lately. My poor piggy bank has been smashed and stomped on.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Suits and Jackets--trad. Corbin 3/2.5, Paul Stuart suit, nice bespoke blazer with "S" and "N" monogrammed buttons, and more!*

*Price drops on remaining suits and jackets!​*
As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Nieman Marcus Cashmere blazer* *Canvassed?*

This isn't trad AT ALL.... But a Nieman marcus cashmere blazer for $28, shipped, can't be all bad! :redface:

I've no idea what colour this is: black, or a very dark midnight blue? It's by Nieman Marcus, and is 100% cashmere. It's fully lined, ventless and seems to be half-canvassed. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28 or offer. *

Tagged a *41R*, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest084.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest086.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest088.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest087.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest093.jpg/

*2) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*3) Paul Stuart suit. Canvassed.*

This is a lovely suit! Made in Canada, it's half canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have a terrific waist-adjuster on the waistband. They also feature a coin pocket on the front, and suspender/braces buttons. The suit is all wool. It does have a very small and faded green mark just under the buttons on the left sleeve (shown), but this might come out with dry cleaning. Given this flaw, though, I would say that it's in Very Good condition. 
*
Hence, asking just $40 or offer. *

*Tagged a 43L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1)
Cuff: 1 3/4

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest120.jpg/ https://img301.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest121.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest123.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest122.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest124.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest125.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest127.jpg/

*4) Corbin 3/2.5 tradly suit for The English Shop of Princeton. Canvassed.*

A lovely trad. suit! Half-lined but fully canvassed, this has a high 3/2.5 lapel roll, a hook vent, and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat fronts. This does have a small mark on the left sleeve just under the buttons, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning; a similar mark is on the trousers by the inner seam. Given this, I would say that this suit is in Good/Very Good condition--hence

*Asking just $38, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4

Waist, laid flat: 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+2 7/16)

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest128.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest130.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest131.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest132.jpg/ https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest133.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest135.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest136.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest134.jpg/

*5) BEAUTIFUL Corneliani DB glen plaid suit*

*Original post:*

This is absolutely beautiful! It's in a lovely and versatile glend plaid, with a beautiful, subtle light blue overcheck. Made in Italy (of course) this lovely double-breasted suit with notch lapels is fully canvassed and fully lined, with all of the details that you'd expect form Corneliani. It's also a (Flusser endorsed) ventless jacket. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and has clearly been very, very lightly worn.

Asking just $85 OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31

*Trousers: *

Inseam: 33 1/2 (no further material to let down)
Waist (measured flat): 16 1/2
Cuff: 1 1/8

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits002.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits003.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits004.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits006.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits005.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits007.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits008.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits011.jpg/

*6) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$80 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

Lapel detail:

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*9.5D Allen Edmonds longwings and loafers; Trad. Oliver Peoples spectacles--prized O'Malley model*

I'm posting a couple of items for *efdll*; please direct all interest and offers to him!

As a side note, I've found him very easy and pleasant to work with on many transactions, so please buy from him with confidence! 

*1) AE shoes--longwings and loafers.*

Both shoes 9 1/2 D Allen-Edmonds
* Both in excellent used conditions.
* Both bought in the Exchange and worn 3-4 times, if that.
* Both have new rubber soles and 1/2 heels, even if originals were in good shape. In my wet climate, slipping and falling is a serious problem.

*Allen-Edmonds McNeil Longwings, black calf.*

*Allen-Edmonds Brookswood tassel loafers, tan calf.*

*Price for each pain $100 CONUS or best offer.*

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/shoes1vf.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/shoes2t.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/shoes3.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/shoes4.jpg/

*2) Oliver Peoples spectacles*

*SOLD*

Oliver Peoples' highly coveted O'Malley model. Size 45-22-145. Temple also reads O'Malley 382. Color is Tortoise, I'd say. Very comfortable. I need new Rx and was going to put new lenses on frames that went better with my complexion. These are like AA 406s, but much more durable. I've had them a year.

*Update:* These were bought new old stock online and they come with original case and cloth.

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/shoes5.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*THESE TWEEDS ARE STILL AVAILABLE:*

1) *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack tweed sportcoat, tagged size 45R*(see measurements). From the "1818 Makers" line. 3/2-button, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA. Tweed is a lovely burgundy, tan and green (see close-up photo for colors). Lapels are normal width - need to be repressed.

Asking $55>$45>*$40 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 47
Waist: 45
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 20

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img5951x.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5956e.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5957.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img5958w.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img5959y.jpg/

2) *Brooks Brothers green 3/2 sack sportcoat. Tagged 37R*. Center vent, no darts. Lovely summer-weight trad sportcoat! [lapels are normal width, they were merely incorrectly pressed when last dry cleaned, apparently]

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 39
Waist: 37
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)
Length: 30

Photos:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4297w.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img4299.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img4298l.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/img4300d.jpg/

3) *Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with faint tan/yellow lines, tagged 42R *(check measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA.

Asking $35>*$25 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 41
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 25 (1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18.5

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/img5937o.jpg/
https://img825.imageshack.us/i/img5941.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img5938o.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5939d.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img5940c.jpg/ 
https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5942k.jpg/


----------



## red sweatpants

SWB-

PM'd RE: Brooks green sack.


----------



## closerlook

*Ferragamo Horses Tie Silk*

Fabulous Herringbone Tweed; Very Ivy; Very* SOFT SHOULDER *

Asking $40, $45 west of Chicago Paypal

sleeve from pit to cuff is 15 and a quarter. with 2 and a quarter to let out.

chest pit to pit is 22

length boc to hem is 29.

no holes or snags I've found.





















Ferragamo Horses Tie Silk
Made in Italy

Asking $30 for this one; $33 West of Chicago. Paypal


----------



## jfkemd

*Polo Coat*
I believe this is a field or hunting coat
Medium
no flaws
in excellent condition
reversible as seen in the pictures
has a game pocket along with lots of patch-flap pockets on the front
I really like the breast pocket on the left side
$40 shipped CONUS
PM with questions
sorry for the multiple pictures, there are just so many details on this coat that need documenting

measurements:
shoulders: 22
armpits: 25
sleeves: 24.5-25
length from the bottom of the collar 31


----------



## efdll

On Oliver Peoples O'Malley eyeglasses, I should add I bought them new old stock online and they come with original case and cloth.


----------



## brantley11

I PMed you on this.



jfkemd said:


> *Polo Coat*
> I believe this is a field or hunting coat
> Medium
> no flaws
> in excellent condition
> reversible as seen in the pictures
> has a game pocket along with lots of patch-flap pockets on the front
> I really like the breast pocket on the left side
> $40 shipped CONUS
> PM with questions
> sorry for the multiple pictures, there are just so many details on this coat that need documenting
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 22
> armpits: 25
> sleeves: 24.5-25
> length from the bottom of the collar 31


----------



## tonylumpkin

*I'd be happy to provide additional pictures of any of the below jackets and coats.*

I have a gorgeous Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere overcoat. There is no fabric tag or size label, but I'm certain it is 100% cashmere. As to the size, I'm not certain of anything but these measurements. So please compare them with something that fits you well. Chest 22" pit to pit, shoulders 18" seam to seam, sleeves 25" and length from BOC 44". The only issue with the coat is that the bottom button is loose and will need to be resewn. Asking $115 shipped CONUS

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/cashsaks.jpg/

A beautiful navy tweed 3/2 sack by Southwick. The color in this tweed is unbelievable. The lighter blue, red and green stripes just jump out at you.
Again no size tag, but the measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 23.5, shoulders 18.5" and length 31" boc. Asking $55 shipped CONUS plus $3 west of the Mississippi.

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/2south.jpg/
https://img203.imageshack.us/i/2south1.jpg/

This is a brown and tan Herringbone jacket that I believe is bespoke. It does have one tag that says Joseph's Coat and is lined in a hunting motif. It features very lightly padded shoulders and patch pockets. It is a 3/2.5 sack. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 25.5", shoulders 18" and length 31" boc. Asking $45 shipped CONUS plus $3 west of the Mississippi.

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/2joseph.jpg/

The next is a vintage Harris tweed 3/2.5 sack in a brown and tan herringbone. It has a latched vent and welted center seam in the back. The shoulders are natural and it is canvassed. Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 25", shoulders 18" and length 31" boc. *GONE* 
https://img143.imageshack.us/i/2harris.jpg/

Finally, a terrific grey and black herringbone, hand woven, Donegal tweed from Magee. It, sadly, is darted and has a two button closure but has only lightly padded shoulders. It is also double vented. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5", shoulders 19" and length 31" boc. Asking $45 shipped CONus plus $3 west of the Mississippi.

https://img524.imageshack.us/i/2butdon.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DFPyne

More Prices Reduced. Please PM with interest or offers. I will reduce shipping on combined orders.

1. Medium Sized L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater - SOLD
2. Medium Sized Viyella long sleeved shirt - SOLD

3. Very vintage Madras shirt. Tag says "Permanent Press - Never Needs Ironing" Sized medium 15.5 neck, but fits more like a small. [$17.50 shipped]

4. Asian Emblematic 100% Roberto polyester tie [$12 Shipped]

5. TGIF Pipe & Loafers 100% Polyester tie [$12 Shipped]


----------



## Orgetorix

brantley11 said:


> I PMed you on this.


Curses!


----------



## Cardinals5

*Dropping price*

Vintage Harris tweed overcoat by Joseph Feiss - SOLD


----------



## M. Morgan

Rangerset,

Received your PM from this morning, 10/12 and tried to write you back but your inbox was full. Drop me a line when you get it cleaned out.

Thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

M. Morgan said:


> Rangerset,
> 
> Received your PM from this morning, 10/12 and tried to write you back but your inbox was full. Drop me a line when you get it cleaned out.
> 
> Thank you.


*Rangerset*--I'm in the same position as M. Morgan!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Heavy plaid trousers, some lovely sweaters--and UNWORN BB pajamas!*

Price drops on all of the following! *All prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *offers are very welcome*, especially on multiple items!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Lovely heavy wool plaid trousers*

These are beautiful, and I wish that my weight loss hadn't resulted in them now being too big for me.... Especially since they were worn very, very sparingly! These are lovely, thick, heavy wool--not the thin stuff RL often uses for his plaid trousers. They're also fully lined, so if you ever find yourself in a mountain pass in Montana in winter you'll be fine! They're in excellent condition, with the only flaw being some rumpling to the interior tag that tells you to dry clean them.

*Asking $30, or offer. *

Waist: 19.5"
Inseam 32 (+3 1/2")

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs013.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs014.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs015.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs016.jpg/

*3) L Charcoal shetland sweater.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

A lovely tradly classic. It's now just too big for me. In excellent condition.

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length (BOS): 26 1/2

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs017.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs018.jpg/

*4) Size 52/42 Loro Piana sweater*

This is lovely, but I never wore it for fear of wrecking it! So, it's in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it feels like a heavy cotton/silk blend.

*Asking $29 or lower offer.*

Tagged (EU) size 52

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23
Length (BOC): 26 1/2

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs020.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs021.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs022.jpg/

*5) British Ragg wool sweater; made in the USA*

I like this, but I just have too many things! It's in excellent condition, and was just dry cleaned. Tagged XL, but fits smaller.

Asking a paltry *$25, or lower offer.*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27
Length: 26 1/2

https://img818.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs023.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs025.jpg/

*6) Made in Scotland shetland jersey*

Another lovely trad. classic that I hardly wore, and is now too big for me! In excellent condition. Please note that this has classic raglan sleeves, and is Made in Scotland!

*Asking $27 *

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve (underarm seam to cuff): 20 1/4
Length: 28 1/2

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs026.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs027.jpg/

*7) Size L UNWORN Brooks Brothers pajamas! With spare top!*

*Claimed!*

These are unworn--if they weren't, they'd only be appropriate for a more.... "specialised" market than here! Indeed, they all still have their original "factory creases", as well as the rumpling from being stored in a drawer , unused, for quite some time.

The trousers are buttoned, and have a draw string. And, yes, they're flat front! 

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs033.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs028.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs029.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs031.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The Irish Tweed and the Harris tweed for Wallach's have now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Taken Aback

jfkemd said:


> *Polo Coat*
> I believe this is a field or hunting coat
> Medium
> no flaws
> in excellent condition
> reversible as seen in the pictures
> has a game pocket along with lots of patch-flap pockets on the front
> I really like the breast pocket on the left side
> $40 shipped CONUS
> PM with questions
> sorry for the multiple pictures, there are just so many details on this coat that need documenting
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 22
> armpits: 25
> sleeves: 24.5-25
> length from the bottom of the collar 31


It's not my size, but if it were, I'd be tempted.

However, I still have a question. Can you pin down the age of it?

I ask, because I have a Polo long reversible canvas coat (green, one side, orange, the other) with the same buttons, and I haven't seen anything from PRL similar until the buttons of yours.


----------



## jhcam8

*VNTG Banana Republic Cotton Bomber - Large*

Lightly worn, vintagey BR Cotton Bomber size Large.
Not worn in years. Freshly laundered. 2 small spots on elbow - won't even see them after you belly up to the bar once or twice!

High quality - self lined - ready for the season.

$45 - offer. NOW* 34* SHIPPED! BUY NOW!!!

Sh - 20
C - 22.5
Sl - 26
L boc - 26


----------



## TweedyDon

*Canvassed Preppy/Trad 3/2 sack blazer and leather-trimmed tweed jacket!*

*I have two more jackets to pass on today....*

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Uber.-Prep fully canvassed 3/2 sack blazer*

This jacket is gorgeous! It has beautifully narrow lapels, a hook vent, half-lining, lapped seam, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, AND it's fully canvassed. It also has the rare and desirable three patch pockets, and silver/pewter-coloured buttons. It was Made in the USA. The only flaws that I can find are some age discolouration (shown) at the bottom of the lining, which can't, of course, be seen when this is worn. That this is such a splendid jacket makes it shocking that it was clearly worn by a chap still in prep. school, as per the pocket crest. Given how lovely this jacket is, I suggest you cover this with your own school/university/club/regimental crest. Alternatively--and I know that this is heresy!--you could wear this as part of a "Gossip Girl"/"Prep. School" Hallowe'en costume, and be the best dressed chap at the party!

*Asking just $38, or offer.*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff001.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff003.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff006.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff007.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff008.jpg/ https://img229.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff004.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff010.jpg/

*2) Leather-trimmed tweed jacket!*

This is terrific! It has leather elbow patches, leather trim on the pocket flaps, and leather trim on the edge of the pocket openings. It also has leather trim on the exterior breast pocket! It's also half-lined, has dual vents, and is half-canvassed. The only flaws that I can detect are some minor wear to the elbow patches--nothing major, or unsightly, and commensurate with its age--and the fact that at some point the two front buttons were replaced, and no longer match the cuff buttons. But this is an easy fix, especially as I'll include a complete set of replacement buttons, gratis.

*Asking $38, or offer.*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff012.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff013.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff014.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff015.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff016.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff020.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff017.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff018.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff019.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

Taken Aback said:


> It's not my size, but if it were, I'd be tempted.


I'm agonized because it IS my size, and I'm apparently eighty-seventh or something in line to purchase it.


----------



## hookem12387

Orgetorix said:


> I'm agonized because it IS my size, and I'm apparently eighty-seventh or something in line to purchase it.


Haha, well I think I was one of the first, but passed. Hopefully you're one closer!


----------



## M. Morgan

Price Drops:

Pringle jacket is $30; Tod's loafers are $65; Polo half-zip (100% cotton) is claimed; Majer trousers are claimed. Offers welcome.



M. Morgan said:


> Four items this evening for everyone. All prices include CONUS shipping.
> 
> First is a Pringle of Scotland jacket that is 45% wool, 45% silk, 10% linen. Great mid-weight jacket when you're not quite ready for tweed. Gray suede elbow patches; 3 leather buttons (but the way the lapel lay I wore it as a 3/2); darted; double-vented; ticket pocket -- a truly British jacket. It is in great shape and I did not notice any flaws.
> 
> Sized 38L (UK), with these measurements:
> P2P: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> 
> $35.
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img3359b.jpg/
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img3357qo.jpg/
> 
> Gray Southwick suit is claimed.
> 
> Now, a pair of black Tod's driving loafers in size 10. From front to back I measured them at 12". I've worn these five or six times in the last five years. I must've had a bit too much wine to drink when I bought these in Italy, because they don't come close to fitting me -- very, very snug. I bought them for a little under 300 Euros in 2005.
> 
> $80.
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img3363g.jpg/


Also, if anyone has interest in a couple of 2B DARTED flannel Southwick suits (with flat front pants) in gray and navy (around 40R, I think), both in excellent condition, let me know and I will talk to you privately or, if several folks are interested, post some pictures. The suits are gorgeous but both are very baggy in the crotch area (though equally so, which makes me think Southwick just cut them this way). Either way, here's a quick look at them:

Gray (if you look at the large picture you'll see some red, blue, green running through this jacket -- I sometimes wore it as an odd jacket with chinos):
https://img241.imageshack.us/i/img3383j.jpg/

Blue:
https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img3384s.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cardinals5

Went to a shop I don't visit too often today and came across a couple of jackets that might draw some interest. I didn't buy them because they're so big and bulky, but if there's interest I'll go back.

1. What appeared to be a 1949 Navy deck jacket/long pea coat in air force blue that extended to just below the knee. Double-breasted, silver-colored buttons. Heavy-weight stuff. Size *33XS*!

2. A navy blue Loden (boiled wool) fly-front overcoat made by "Old Norse" or something like that. Condition was very good, but the coat was missing it's belt. If one removed the belt loops no one would even know the coat was supposed to have a belt. Considered this for myself, but one heavy overcoat is enough in Greenville. Size was *40*

3. Some kind of Danish peacoat (car coat length) with some red trim and small flap chest pocket and patch hip pockets. A couple of buttons were missing, but one would want the originals replaced anyway because they're quite small. Size was *38-40*

The only jacket I bought that will go up for sale in a day or two was a navy blue peacoat (can't tell if Schott, Sterlingwear, etc.), but standard navy anchor buttons, heavy-weight wool - old school stuff. Size *36* Great condition, will be asking $60


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Mr. Mud's Essentially Free Stuff*

This is my first attempt at the thrift thread. I'm just trying to ease my wife's dismay at my overflowing closet by offering a few items at sums that will cover shipping and my gas to the P.O. I do have a few nicer things near the bottom of the post for those interested. Most of the inventory here is aimed at poor undergraduates and even poorer graduate students.








[/URL][/IMG]

First, we have some Corbin wool trousers (vintage late 80's) in a nice subtle dark plaid, pleated and cuffed. Measurements are 33.5x31. They do have a small moth munch--therefore 10$. Also pictured with unmarked dress belt, cordovan in color and about a 34; buckle is marked "Solid Brass" and "Made in Italy." I believe is was a Johnston and Murphy sample, and it is essentially brand new, but it doesn't feel loved in my closet. Looking for a good home at 10$.

Closer look here. The moth munch could be hidden quite easily by someone more skilled than me.







[/URL][/IMG]

Up next, two items which should be worn stacking cordwood. A pair of Mountain Khakis (35x32) which have earned some honest fraying at the edge of the cuffs. Still a ton of life left for the sum of 10$. Pictured with a Patagonia pullover, sign of the Southern trad, of wool and poly in a mid-green. It was loved during my master's coursework, but I have sadly lost to much weight to continue the affair. It has a discoloration on one sleeve about half the size of a dime, but I couldn't even pick it up with a photo it is so slight. Measures 24 chest and 28 length. You can't beat stylish warmth for, again, *Claimed*.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

The last pair are a little more to the board's oeuvre. You know the first item by memory: Bills M2 33.5x31.5 in plain front khaki. Standard issue *Claimed*. Accompanied by an unbranded navy wool (I think) surcingle with buckle markings of "U.S." and "Solid Brass." A 34 with a center braided leather strip and some memory about the middle holes. Very nice for 15$.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Finally, we have another familiar trad motif: the JPress tweed herringbone. Of course, 3/2 with a hook vent, about 22 chest and 31 length (no collar there) with 24.5 sleeves. Minor issues are a few slight and hidden pulls and a few small tears inside the lining. I bought this here last year at 25$ as a starter JPress jacket and offer it at 5$ for three outings *Claimed*.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Haggling welcome, of course, and personal paypal. Because of the low sums involved, I may have to adjust prices for those far, far away from the land of Faulkner.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This thread seems in flow as opposed to ebb. Keep it coming...


----------



## Bermuda

what happened to a4audi08???? I have tried to PM for a tie but have had no response.....if you see this could you please contact me? thanks


----------



## jfkemd

*Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 Sack Sportscoat*

very good condition.
no noted flaws
khaki/tan colored corduroy
$40 shipped CONUS
measurements:
shoulders: 18.25
armpits: 21.5
sleeves: 25.25
length from the bottom of the collar: 32


----------



## hobscrk777

Any of you expert thrifters have any tips for getting shell cordovan plain toe bluchers at prices less than AE or Alden at retail? I've been wanting a pair for a while, and the itch is getting harder to resist. I know AE is having a sale where cordovan is discounted 15%, but even $450 seems really steep to me for a single pair of shoes at this point. I've seen some people with NOS Hanovers or Florsheim Imperials that look fantastic. A lightly used or second-quality AE Leeds or Alden 990 would be excellent as well. Where do you guys find these?


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Brantley11 just found two pair of Alden shell ptbs (don't know the size), but otherwise we just comb eBay for unmarked shells that can be bought for anywhere between $20-100. Unmarked shells rarely sell for more than $100. Probably the best brands to look for on eBay for unmarked shell ptbs are Florsheim Imperial and Hanover, both of which pop up pretty often. Patience is the key.


----------



## ccl127

*Blundstone Boots*

Price drop on the black Blundstone 510 boots, size 11. $65 obo. Thanks!


----------



## jfkemd

*Polo field coat --claimed*


----------



## Danny

Sweaters for the fall! Looking to thin the herd a bit and thought some of you folks might like these. All tagged M unless otherwise stated. I'll list shoulder width and the length of the sweaters. If you are interested in seeing more photos of a certain part of the sweater let me know. All prices shipped CONUS.

BB Merino #1 Stripe from a couple seasons ago in red. Nice lightweight sweater. 17.5x26 $29

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dscn3354l.jpg/

PRL brushed shetland in a snappy blue. Made in scotland. 18x27 $34

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/dscn3353.jpg/

Alan Paine navy shetland size 42. Made in england. 19x26 $79

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/dscn3352x.jpg/

Tricots St. Raphael in charcoal grey. Don't know this brand, maybe this isn't super trad, but the pattern is nice if anyone likes it. No tagged size, seems like a small. 16x25.5 $15

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscn3350k.jpg/

LL Bean brown. Not a shetland but sort of that kind of a chunkier knit. Tagged a M but seems more like a L. 20x28 $19

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/dscn3351p.jpg/

And finally, a cabled J Press Shaggy Dog in blue. Pretty heavy and nice thick brushing. 18.5x28 $89

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dscn3355h.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

*MORE DROPS 10/13!

*New:
17) Land's End Harris Tweed newsboy cap - Made in the USA! This is a size S, 6 7/8-7. A great piece, I daresay it would be TweedyDon approved! :icon_smile_big: *$13








 

*18) J Press seersucker short-sleeve button-down collar shirt, size M. *Claimed!
*19) Recent Brooks Brothers BrooksFlannel plaid shirt in very Fall colors! Size L, *Claimed!*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TheWGP* https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=1152251#post1152251 
As usual, all prices include shipping within the Continental USA, but I will ship elsewhere, just PM me to inquire. Payment is via Paypal, and I'd be more than happy to trade if you have anything I'd like!

As always, remember the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click to enlarge!

1) First off is a sweater that somehow escaped the sweater sale a week ago. Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow v-neck sweater, 100% cotton, Made in USA vintage - this one's a keeper. No size tag, but I'd estimate an XL/XXL. Pit to pit measurement is approximately 26-27". One end of the Brooks Brothers tag is coming off, but that's a 2-minute job with even a home sewing needle - if you like I could probably fix it myself before sending it. This is a heavy cotton sweater, not quite a heavy wool but it's no lightweight either! $25.> *$12









* 

2) Sero burgundy button-down "Washed Cottons" shirt, size XL. This has great detailing - the button on the back of the collar, buttonhole on front pocket, 100% cotton. Really nice shirt, maybe the nicest Sero I've seen. This has an awesome locker loop at the back above the pleat, too - great matching colors! Measurements: p2p 26-27ish, sleeves 35ish. $28 *> $20*









 

3) Ralph Lauren RRL early years shirt - nautical inspired. 91% cotton, 9% linen, size L. Blues/whites stripes, amazing quality stitching, top-quality work - and HUGE mother-of-pearl buttons! This is old enough to predate the current RRL label and be of a higher quality grade than most of the current offerings. I knew I had to pick it up for the buttons alone - they're awesome! Measurements - p2p 22-23ish, sleeve 32-33. $26 *> $16*










 

4) Barbour The Country Shirt, size L. Black/yellow/white classic with brown cord detail on the inside near the cuffs/back label area. Snazzy - wish I could find one in XL! Barbour L Measurements - p2p 23, sleeve 32-33 - and it has a similar locker loop to the Sero! *Claimed!*

5) Loro Piana 100% cotton Made in Italy pink/white/red button-down shirt. 3.5mm thick mother-of-pearl buttons - that's near Oxxford/Borrelli/Brioni thickness, folks, and a real testament to the quality of this shirt. Tagged 17.5 US, 44 EU - probably runs a liiitle smaller than that (I'm a 17.5 and I can barely wear it - or I'd keep it!) There's been a repair to the side seam at the very bottom where it looks like spare buttons were jerked off - oops! I've worn this shirt myself exactly once before concluding it wasn't going to happen sizewise - a real shame, because it's a beauty! Measurements - p2p 24-25, sleeve 34. $25 *> $18*










  

6) Brooks Brothers vintage Made in USA buttondown sport shirt size L. Claimed!
7) Brooks Brothers buttondown sport shirt, more recent. 100% cotton, green & white. Size M but would probably fit an L - Measurements: p2p 23-24, sleeve 32-32.5. *Claimed!*

8) Oxxford beige wool slacks, curtained waistband, flat front (ignore the fold creases!), all the great hand-sewn details you expect from Oxxford. Waist 38" + 1.5" to let out, inseam 28" + 0.5" to let out, with 1.5" cuffs (so 31.5" inseam is possible if you're okay with no cuffs). Note the Outseam is 40" so these might work even where normally it wouldn't inseam-wise, since they're high-rise pants. Flat front, coin pocket, the whole nine yards. Great, soft hand. *$30* CLAIMED pending payment!









 

9) J. Press charcoal wool slacks. Flat-front, ignore the fold creases! These are vintage - dating from probably the late 50's early 60's (the San Francisco store is not on the label, and that opened in 1968). Amazing shape for their age - not a hole or damage point at all! VERY lightweight, smooth feeling wool. Awesome construction, as you would expect. Waist 36" + 3.5" - note more to let out than usual. Inseam 29" + 1.25" to let out + 1.75" cuffs. Outseam is 41", so just like the Oxxford pants, the high rise may let you wear these even if your inseam is normally a bit longer. These are flat front, as you would expect, and the 1.75 cuffs make this a true vintage rarity - it's not Alan's Chesterfield, but pants like this do not come along every day! *$30* CLAIMED pending payment!









 

10) Brooks Brothers cords, perfect for fall! Dark grey/green, tagged 33/32 BUT measure 34" + 0" waist, 32" + 1.5" cuffs inseam. $25 *>$16*









 

11) Recent Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos - Thompson. Cement color. Tagged 34/30, BUT measure 35/28 + .5" to let with 1.5" cuffs. 100% cotton. Wear to the bottom of one pant leg; didn't notice till I got home, doh! $22 *> $13*









  

12) VERY, VERY recent - no more than a year or so old, judging from the tags - Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - Elliott. Khaki color. 100% cotton. Tagged 38/30, but measure 39" waist, 30" inseam + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. $25* > $16*









 

13) Vintage Made in the USA Brooks Brothers 100% Linen pants, light oatmeal color. Tagged 36 Long, measure 37" + 2.25" to let in the waist, inseam 33" + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. Find some of these with one inch more in the waist and send them to me! :icon_smile_wink: $25 *> $16









 

*14) Bills Khakis Original Twills, in Khaki color. Model M2P - less full than the M1's so more wearable! Tagged 35 BUT measure 36" + 2.5" to let in the waist. Inseam measures 33" + 1.25" to let, + 1.5" cuffs. Outseam is 43". They're Bills, near-indestructible, no condition issues! $26 *Claimed!

*

15) Vintage Hickey-Freeman (yes, the real one with the hand-sewing label) charcoal wool overcoat in herringbone. Customized for the May Company, a very high-end department store in Cleveland once upon a time. It's roughly a size 46, I believe, though there is no tagged size. Pit to pit measures 25"ish, WITH 1.5" TO LET OUT - this is an uncommon detail here, so it can be flexible on the sizing. Sleeves measure 25" + 2" to let out. Shoulders are 19.5" or so. Length from the bottom of the collar is 39"ish. There are two issues: one sleeve button is broken on one sleeve (easily replaceable even by a dry-cleaner, they aren't special buttons) and there's one moth bite on the backside of the coat. In light of these flaws, both easily fixable, offering this amazing vintage Hickey-Freeman overcoat for just $60*. > $40!









 

*16) Vintage Harris Tweed overcoat for Richman Brothers, Claimed!


----------



## MidWestTrad

PM'ed you on this one.

[/B]16) Vintage Harris Tweed overcoat for Richman Brothers, sized similarly - about a 46-48, though there is no tagged size. This is a grey & whiteish weave, the overall effect is a very classic mid-grey. See the closeup of the sleeve for the best color shot. This has great detailing too, starting with raglan sleeves! Also note the throat closure button and the faux "cinch" button on the sleeves. Sideways slit pockets on this one so you can easily slip your hands in against the cold! No moth damage to this one that I can see. Again, roughly a size 46-48 - pit to pit measurement is 25"-26", and the length from bottom of collar is 40". The shoulders and sleeves are impossible to really measure, but I would estimate 25-26" or so on the sleeves, with 2" turned up to let out (and room to be taken in without impacting the faux button if you need to, as it's just decorative and not functional.) This is a great larger Harris Tweed overcoat - even TweedyDon hasn't sold one of these in awhile, I've been watching - and it's a steal at $65! *> $44!*









  [/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties Sale!*

*I'd like to find the remaining ties new homes quickly!* So, the *first tie is $10* (unless it's listed cheaper already), the *second $8*, the *third $6*, the *fourth $4*, and *any ties over five will be $2 each*! *All prices include CONUS shipping*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Two or more ties will be sent boxed; single ties will be sent well-wrapped in plastic inside large and carefully folded manilla envelopes.

*Please PM with interest*--*and offers, of course*! 

*4) Patterns!*
https://img72.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties036.jpg/
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties037.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tags002.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties042.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/tags001.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties044.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/tags003.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties046.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*
1) Barney's of New York. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 
2) Arnys of Paris. A classic Arnys tie, with signature lining. Excellent condition. SOLD
3) Robert Talbott for the trad. store Bragg & Son. Excellent condition.
4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Excellent condition. Lovely! 
5) Roma. A nice, silk, vintage tie in Good condition. $7

*5) Patterns 2*
https://img688.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties048.jpg/
https://img693.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties049.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties053.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties054.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties056.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties057.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties059.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties062.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties064.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties065.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*
1) Barney's of New York. A lovely tie that my pictures don't do justice to! Very Good condition. 
2) Vintage Lanvin of Paris. Keeper coming off on one end, hence just Good condition. $8
3) A very nice USA made Liberty of London tie! Very Good/Excellent condition.
4) Canali. Very Good condition; minor rumpling from storage that a steaming will cure. Hence just SOLD
5) A classic Liberty of London tie, with Asian influence! Lined in signature Liberty lining.

*6) Stripes (and a check)** Linen, madras, silk!*

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties068.jpg/
https://img819.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties069.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties070.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/madras003.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties071.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties072.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties073.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties074.jpg/

*From left to right, in main picture:*
1) Linen tie from the trad. store Roots. Very Good condition. 
2) "India checks" all-cotton madras tie by Lord and Taylor. Very Good condition.
3) Liberty of London regimental. Very Good condition.
4) NWT Brooks "dead sheep" emblematic. (The rich colour is more accurately captured on the second picture.) SOLD

*7) Various: patterns, tartans, and more!*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties077.jpg/ 
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties079r.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowandties080.jpg/

*From left to right, in main picture:*
1) Battistoni; Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition.
2) DAKS of London; made in Switzerland. Lined with DAKS signature lining. Very Good condition. SOLD
3) Made in Scotland tartan; tiny single-thread micro-pull about 7" up (shown), otherwise excellent. SOLD


----------



## maximar

I have a pair of BASS Weejuns in cordovan color size 9EE. Worn 3x. Almost new. The non-beefy roll kind.

Please PM me if interested. Pictures will be sent upon request.


----------



## jfkemd

Taken Aback said:


> It's not my size, but if it were, I'd be tempted.
> 
> However, I still have a question. Can you pin down the age of it?
> 
> I ask, because I have a Polo long reversible canvas coat (green, one side, orange, the other) with the same buttons, and I haven't seen anything from PRL similar until the buttons of yours.


sorry not sure of the age.
would venture that this is from the 80s or 90s


----------



## jfkemd

adt11
I am trying to repond to your PM.
your inbox is full.



jfkemd said:


> *Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 Sack Sportscoat*
> 
> very good condition.
> no noted flaws
> khaki/tan colored corduroy
> $40 shipped CONUS
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 25.25
> length from the bottom of the collar: 32


----------



## jhcam8

*BR BOMBER COTTON*

NOW $34 SHIPPED - see previous page. thank you


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> *Orvis* Harris Tweed 3/2 sportcoat
> Made in England
> Tagged Size: *46L*
> *Now $55!* $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest: 24.5"
> Sleeve From Shoulder:25.25"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length From Bottom of Collar: 31.75"
> 
> https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2483h.jpg
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers* check sportcoat
> Made in USA
> Tagged Size: 36R
> *Now $85!* $95 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2485wv.jpg
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve From Shoulder: 25"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length From Bottom of Collar: 30.5"
> 
> *Banana Republic* (old/real BR!) cardigan sweater vest
> Tagged Size: L (might work for a medium)
> Chest:22"
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> *Andover Shop*
> *Now $25!* $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> Tagged size is incorrect (otherwise it would fit me), approximately a EU 58/US 7 1/4


----------



## TheWGP

Tab collar lovers alert! I didn't pick these up over lunch because the market is, well, a niche-within-a-niche for tab collar shirts, BUT I have on hold THREE Brooks Brothers plain white tab collar shirts. They're all size 16-34. All are Made in USA old-style collars, two have the "red script" labels and snap tabs, while one is the older blue script label and has a BUTTON tab.

They were $4.99 each, so I couldn't take a gamble on them - but if you want them, I'd pick up *all three shirts and ship them to you for just $27 total!* But PM me ASAP - my hold only lasts 24 hours or so!


----------



## efdll

Coming from the tab-collar era, I'd be all over them if they were an inch bigger in collar.


----------



## DFPyne

Please PM with interest or offers. I will reduce shipping on combined orders.

1. Jos. A. Bank Clothiers 100% Pure Wool Black Watch Flat Front Trousers. 31 inch Waist, 32 +2.5 inch inseam. [$40 Shipped] {Notice the small stain on the left leg, but it should come out with a dry clean - which I presume you would have done anyway}

2. Vieylla for Lands End Royal Stewart Shirt. 55% Wool, 45% Cotton - Made in Hong Kong. Tagged Medium, fits a little slim. [$35 Shipped]

3. J. Press Pink Elephant on Navy background 100% Silk Tie [$15 Shipped]

4. Very vintage Madras shirt. Tag says "Permanent Press - Never Needs Ironing" Sized medium 15.5 neck, but fits more like a small. [$15 shipped]

5. Asian Emblematic 100% Roberto polyester tie [$12 Shipped]

6. TGIF Pipe & Loafers 100% Polyester tie [$12 Shipped]


----------



## Cardinals5

Sterlingwear/Schott-quality navy (not black) peacoat, 36R - SOLD


----------



## tonylumpkin

*$5.00 OFF ANY REMAINING JACKET...$10 OFF THE SOUTHWICK*

*I'd be happy to provide additional pictures of any of the below jackets and coats.*

A beautiful navy tweed 3/2 sack by Southwick. The color in this tweed is unbelievable. The lighter blue, red and green stripes just jump out at you.
Again no size tag, but the measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 23.5, shoulders 18.5" and length 31" boc. Asking $55 shipped CONUS plus $3 west of the Mississippi.

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/2south.jpg/
https://img203.imageshack.us/i/2south1.jpg/

This is a brown and tan Herringbone jacket that I believe is bespoke. It does have one tag that says Joseph's Coat and is lined in a hunting motif. It features very lightly padded shoulders and patch pockets. It is a 3/2.5 sack. Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5", sleeves 25.5", shoulders 18" and length 31" boc. Asking $45 shipped CONUS plus $3 west of the Mississippi.

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/2joseph.jpg/

Finally, a terrific grey and black herringbone, hand woven, Donegal tweed from Magee. It, sadly, is darted and has a two button closure but has only lightly padded shoulders. It is also double vented. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 25.5", shoulders 19" and length 31" boc. Asking $45 shipped CONus plus $3 west of the Mississippi.

https://img524.imageshack.us/i/2butdon.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## closerlook

PRICE DROPS



closerlook said:


> Fabulous Herringbone Tweed; Very Ivy; Very* SOFT SHOULDER *
> 
> Asking 40 >>> $35, $39 west of Chicago Paypal
> 
> sleeve from pit to cuff is 15 and a quarter. with 2 and a quarter to let out.
> 
> chest pit to pit is 22
> 
> length boc to hem is 29.
> 
> no holes or snags I've found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Horses Tie Silk
> Made in Italy
> 
> Asking $30 for this one; $33 West of Chicago. Paypal


----------



## hmmurdock

Great peacoat. If only it were just a couple inches larger in the chest I would have a new coat for the fall.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'll be out of town for a few days, and will respond to PMs on things when I return... I just didn't want anyone thinking I was ignoring them!

And if you're a 48L, you're in for a treat on Monday!


----------



## TweedyDon

The McNeil's are now *SOLD*; the loafers are now *$85*!

Please PM *efdll *with interest!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm posting a couple of items for *efdll*; please direct all interest and offers to him!
> 
> As a side note, I've found him very easy and pleasant to work with on many transactions, so please buy from him with confidence!
> 
> *1) AE shoes--longwings and loafers.*
> 
> Both shoes 9 1/2 D Allen-Edmonds
> * Both in excellent used conditions.
> * Both bought in the Exchange and worn 3-4 times, if that.
> * Both have new rubber soles and 1/2 heels, even if originals were in good shape. In my wet climate, slipping and falling is a serious problem.
> 
> *Allen-Edmonds McNeil Longwings, black calf.*
> 
> *Allen-Edmonds Brookswood tassel loafers, tan calf.*
> 
> *Price for each pair $100 CONUS or best offer.*
> 
> https://img268.imageshack.us/i/shoes1vf.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/shoes2t.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/shoes3.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/shoes4.jpg/
> 
> *2) Oliver Peoples spectacles*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> Oliver Peoples' highly coveted O'Malley model. Size 45-22-145. Temple also reads O'Malley 382. Color is Tortoise, I'd say. Very comfortable. I need new Rx and was going to put new lenses on frames that went better with my complexion. These are like AA 406s, but much more durable. I've had them a year.
> 
> *Update:* These were bought new old stock online and they come with original case and cloth.
> 
> https://img838.imageshack.us/i/shoes5.jpg/


----------



## brantley11

*FINAL DROPS*

IF THESE ARE NOT TAKEN HERE THEY WILL GO TO THE CONSIGNMENT STORE OR EBAY

Here we go:

All of the Shirts are NOW $10 including CONUS
All of the ties are NOW $7 incl CONUS.
All of the jackets/blazers are NOW $12 incl CONUS
All of the pants are NOW $12 incl CONUS

I will make combination deals. Realistic Offers will be considered. The shirts are free of issues unless noted.

My neck measures 15 3/4" with head forward and at rest. When I tried the 16.5 shirts on I could only fit my index finger, which measures 2 1/4" around, between my neck and .collar.

Most of these shirts are older. All shirts are in really good condition stains, holes and tears will be mentioned.

1.) BB Blue Original Polo 16.5 x 32/33 Non-Iron

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8100x.jpg/

2.)BB Blue University Stripe Supima 17.5 x 33 OCBD SOLD

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8098c.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8099zu.jpg/

3.)BB Light Tan OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8096a.jpg/

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img8097d.jpg/

7.)BB White Blue Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33 Light stain on the cuff

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8087.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img8088g.jpg/

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img8089m.jpg/

8.)BB White Blue Check Original Polo Non-Iron 17.5 x 32/33 Has some slight fraying on the cuff edge

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img8085n.jpg/

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img8086v.jpg/

9.)BB White Navy Green Double Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8083q.jpg/

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img8084s.jpg/

11.)BB Light Yellow Blue Stripe OCBD 16.5 x 33

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8080h.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8079w.jpg/

12.)BB Blue White Stripe Supima Non-iron OCBD L (This is my personal shirt that just doesn't fit right. Worn twice.)

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img8076s.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8078m.jpg/

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img8077h.jpg/

13.)BB White Green Grey Checks OCBD 17-R (Old. Very lightweight fabric.)

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img8074v.jpg/

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img8075e.jpg/

14.)BB White Light Blue Stripe OCBD (lighter fabric) 16.5 x 35 (My personal shirt that doesn't fit right.) CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img8071t.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8073w.jpg/

15.)BB Blue Check Original Polo Non-iron 17.5 x 32/33

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img8069j.jpg/

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/img8070h.jpg/

16.)BB Blue Original Polo Non-Iron 17 x 33

https://img805.imageshack.us/i/img8067w.jpg/

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img8068s.jpg/

18.)BB Red Candy Stripe Original Polo Non-Iron 16.5 x 32/33

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8063v.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8064j.jpg/

22.)BB Tan White Stripe Linen Original Polo Long Sleeve XL

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img8050e.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8051v.jpg/

23.)BB White Linen Long Sleeve L

https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img8047l.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8048j.jpg/

25.)BB Golden Fleece Pale Yellow Horizontal Light Blue Stripe Made in USA M (Really, Really Old. Is tagged XL, but fits like a M.)
Chest: 22 1/2" Sleeve: 22" from shoulder

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8036t.jpg/

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8037rw.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8038y.jpg/

26.)BB Golden Fleece White Blue Horizontal Stripe Made in USA M small hole on the left of the placket (Old. Tagged L, but fits like a M) 
chest: 22" Sleeve: 8 1/2" from shoulder

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img8033j.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img8034c.jpg/

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img8035v.jpg/

27.)BB Golden Fleece Blue White Striped L
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8030f.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8031t.jpg/Most of these ties are really old and are in really good condition. Reasonable offers will be considered.

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img8104f.jpg/

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8105.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img8106y.jpg/

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img8107l.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green Striped Irish Poplin 50% silk 50% wool Made in UK 3 1/4"

3.)Austin Reed Brown Tan Diagonal Weave Wool Made in England 3 1/2"
Two small holes on the skinny side near where it would wrap around the back of the neck

https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img8110h.jpg/

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8111h.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img8112.jpg/

1.)BB Navy Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"

2.)BB Maroon Tan Green All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4" small stain which will be just below the knot when tied

3.)BB Red Green Maroon Yellow Medallion All Silk Made in USA 3 1/4"

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8115z.jpg/

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8116j.jpg/

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8117z.jpg/

1.)BB Kelly Green White Navy Red Yellow Repp Raw Silk Made in USA 3"

2.BB Dark Green Gold Maroon Repp All Silk Made in USA (tag is attached by one side)

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img8041b.jpg/

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img8042.jpg/

Land's End Chambray Double front pockets XL Tall CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8058sl.jpg/

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/img8059z.jpg/

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img8060ae.jpg/

L.L. Bean Blue Tan Plaid Made in USA XL Some fraying on the cuffs

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/img8056ws.jpg/

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img8057e.jpg/

L.L Bean Navy Green White Plaid Made in USA 17 x 33

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img8028r.jpg/

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img8029i.jpg/

Polo Dark Blue University Stripe Pinpoint Yarmouth 15.5 x 34 ( I know it is not specifically trad, but I thought someone might like it.)

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8164c.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8165n.jpg/

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8166k.jpg/
1.) Oxford University Maroon Navy Rugby Shirt Rubber Buttons M

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img8168h.jpg/

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img8167dv.jpg/

2.)BB Rugby Shirt Navy Grey Yellow Rubber Buttons XXL

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8118s.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img8119n.jpg/

4.) Cabela's Black Red Plaid Flannel L

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img7753e.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img7751.jpg/

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img7752a.jpg/

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img7750b.jpg/

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img7749w.jpg/

Old Norman Shirtmakers for The Rogue Jackson, Ms Popover Yellow OCBD M

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img8129e.jpg/https://img709.imageshack.us/i/img8130z.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img8131f.jpg/

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/img8132g.jpg/

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8133j.jpg/

https://img521.imageshack.us/i/img8134.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img8135so.jpg/

https://img411.imageshack.us/i/img8136u.jpg/

1.) Hunt Valley 100% Camel Hair Tobacco 42 L Blazer Leather Buttons 2 Button
(1/8" hole on the left lower pocket. Thin spot on the right arm mid way between elbow and shoulder.)
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 26 1/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 19 1/2"

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img8123y.jpg/

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8124u.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img8125c.jpg/

https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8126s.jpg/

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/img8127.jpg/

2.) Early BB Navy Blazer with Gold Buttons 1/2 Lined 42S
Chest: 23" Sleeve: 23 3/4" from shoulder Shoulder: 18 3/4"
(small bare spot beside the right pocket flap, and slightly stiff from being dry cleaned.)

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8334b.jpg/

3.) Old Monsieur Lauro Tobacco Corduroy Sportcoat with Suede Elbow Patches, Buttoned Patch Pockets and buttoned neck strap 42 R Made in Poland
(small hole on the back near the right back seam) SOLD
*BB Winter Weight Pants 42" Waist *https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img8171t.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8172e.jpg/

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img8173y.jpg/

1.)BB White Black Glenn Plaid Wool Cashmere Dress Pants 42.5 x 29.25 CLAIMED, SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

Outseam: 41 1/4"

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img8180s.jpg/

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8181r.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img8182q.jpg/

2.)BB Gun Club Plaid Wool Pants Flat Front Cuffed 44x28 CLAIMED, SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

Outseam: 40 1/4"

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8178v.jpg/

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img8179j.jpg/

3.)BB Navy Winter Wool Pants Pleated Cuffed 42.5 x 29.75 CLAIMED, SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

Outseam: 41"

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8175v.jpg/

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/img8176y.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img8177h.jpg/

4.) Older BB Thick Whale Corduroy Dark Brown Flat Front Cuffed 42.5 x 29.75 CLAIMED, SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
(Repaired right hip pocket top)
Outseam: 41 3/4"

https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img8341.jpg/

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img8342d.jpg/

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/img8343x.jpg/

5.) Older BB Dark Green Thick Whale Corduroy Pleated Cuffed 42x 27.75 CLAIMED, SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
(back left pocket need to be stiched up)
Outseam: 39 3/4"
​














https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img7622i.jpg/

2.) Gitman Brothers for Hannon & Williams 16x34 Pinpoint 2x2 White Yellow Candy Stripe OCBD CLAIMED, SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
Chest: 24"
Sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/img7632o.jpg/

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img7636.jpg/

3.)Brooks Brothers Plaid L All Cotton Made in Hong Kong
chest: 25"
sleeve (from arm pit): 21 1/2"

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/img7614u.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img7615p.jpg/



4 "trad ties"

(From left to right)

2.) Ben Silver Charleston London All Silk Olive 3" SOLD

4.) Polo Ralph Lauren Maroon Brown Paisley 100% Silk USA made 3 3/4" wide


----------



## DFPyne

*Wanted*

I am looking for a couple pairs of Bill's Khakis Plain Front M2 - 38 Waist; any inseam. Preferably American Khaki, but would also consider British Khaki.


----------



## brantley11

There were two pair of great condition Bills Khakis Black 40 M2P or M2 I cannot remember. I want to say that the inseam is around 30". They have been there for a few days. If anyone wants them for $20 a pair incl CONUS or $35 for both incl CONUS I will go back tomorrow and get them.


----------



## jaredhicks

*Donegal Tweed, Pendleton Black Watch*

*Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket*: two-button, darted, fully-lined with side vents. Fabric is handwoven Magee Donegal tweed, in brown herringbone flecked with reds, oranges, and cream. I picked this up because I really liked the fabric, but it is just a little too long for me. It is tagged 40R, and measures 21.5" chest, 18" shoulders, 25" sleeves (+1" or so to let out) and 30" BOC. When I was preparing this post, I also noticed a small tear in the fabric on the upper right bicep (pictured). Given this, I'm asking only $25 shipped CONUS, or offer.
https://img812.imageshack.us/i/img0120y.jpg/
https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img0115gz.jpg/
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img0114jm.jpg/

*Pendleton DB Black Watch Jacket*: Hopefully someone a little larger than me can enjoy wearing this during the holiday season. The fabric is virgin wool from Pendleton, in Black Watch plaid. The jacket is double-breasted with great-looking antiqued gold buttons. It is fully-lined and ventless. Only apparent flaws are that the lining has come unsewn around the bottom---a simple fix---and that there is a small discoloration on the edge of the right sleeve (pictured)---I'm not sure if it will come out after dry cleaning, but it's not very noticeable. No size tag, but approximately 40R-42R based on measurements: 22.75" chest, 18" shoulder, 30" BOC, 23.75" sleeves with about 1" to let out. Asking $35, or offer.
https://img151.imageshack.us/i/img0123ke.jpg/
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img0122q.jpg/
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img0121dy.jpg/

Also, this is still available:



jaredhicks said:


> This black/grey herringbone from Brooks Brothers Boys Dept was purchased for a family member, but was never really worn. It is a two-button jacket, fully-lined, with center vent. One button on the left sleeve has been detached, but has not been lost and will be included.
> 
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/dsc03478.jpg/
> https://img831.imageshack.us/i/dsc03479r.jpg/
> 
> The jacket is tagged 19R, and measures
> Chest: 18 in
> Shoulders: 16 3/4 in
> Length: 27 in
> Sleeve: 22 1/2 in (with about 2 in of additional fabric)
> 
> Asking *$25* shipped CONUS.


----------



## Danny

Price drops...



Danny said:


> Sweaters for the fall! Looking to thin the herd a bit and thought some of you folks might like these. All tagged M unless otherwise stated. I'll list shoulder width and the length of the sweaters. If you are interested in seeing more photos of a certain part of the sweater let me know. All prices shipped CONUS.
> 
> BB Merino #1 Stripe from a couple seasons ago in red. Nice lightweight sweater. 17.5x26 $24
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dscn3354l.jpg/
> 
> PRL brushed shetland in a snappy blue. Made in scotland. 18x27 $29
> 
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/dscn3353.jpg/
> 
> Alan Paine navy shetland size 42. Made in england. 19x26 $64
> 
> https://img811.imageshack.us/i/dscn3352x.jpg/
> 
> Tricots St. Raphael in charcoal grey. Don't know this brand, maybe this isn't super trad, but the pattern is nice if anyone likes it. No tagged size, seems like a small. 16x25.5 $12
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscn3350k.jpg/
> 
> LL Bean brown. Not a shetland but sort of that kind of a chunkier knit. Tagged a M but seems more like a L. 20x28 $16
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/dscn3351p.jpg/
> 
> And finally, a cabled J Press Shaggy Dog in blue. Pretty heavy and nice thick brushing. 18.5x28 $79
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dscn3355h.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

*Anglophile Outerwear!*

*Burberry* hooded jacket
Tagged size: Small (would work best for a Short due to arm length)

This is a fantastic coat that I would keep if the sleeves weren't too short for me. Great for layering.

Freshly dry cleaned, dry cleaning tags still on it. When I bought this it needed a freshening up so I had it dry cleaned prior to selling. It's cleaned up and ready to wear fresh out of the box!

$90 delivered, CONUS

Chest: 24.5"
Sleeve from center of collar (measured like a shirt sleeve): 32.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"


























*Husky* quilted vest
Made in England
Tagged size: L

Chest: 24"
Length: 29"

$55 shipped CONUS, Paypal

You've read about Husky in Roetzel's _Gentlemen_. You may have seen Nicksull's (editor at Esquire) post extolling the heritage of Husky. But you've never seen one. Until now. Now you can own one--trump all the Anglophiles on your block!



















*Southwick* 3/2 tweed sack
Tagged size: 39R

A classic tweed for fall. One sleeve missing a button (has 2 rather than 3). Just turn it into a 2-button cuff to increase the Tradly quotient.

$55 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder: 17 1/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"


----------



## allan

AlanC said:


> You've read about Husky in Roetzel's _Gentlemen_. You may have seen Nicksull's (editor at Esquire) post extolling the heritage of Husky.


And you real Anglophiles know Husky from _The Official Sloane Ranger Handbook,_ Britain's equivalent of the _Preppy Handbook!

_I don't need this vest at all, but I'm sorely tempted. Someone else out there, please grab it!


----------



## Orgetorix

Venetian Shoe Cream for conditioning shell cordovan: for sale here https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ream-for-Shell-Cordovan&p=1154637#post1154637


----------



## JCrewfan

I have sold a few items here before, but not a whole lot. So if anyone would like references before purchasing any of the below-listed items from me, I am happy to provide (via PM) the names of AAAC members with whom I have done business.

(Clickable images)

*Orvis Tweed Jacket, size Medium.* This is a very nice jacket that sells new for $189 (). $50 shipped within CONUS.

Chest: 24"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length (BOC): 27

  

*
Brown Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack, ~36-38R.* Fully lined. Made in USA. $50 shipped within CONUS.

Chest: 20"
Shoulders: 17.75"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 30.75"

  

*
RL Chaps Camel Hair sport coat, ~36-38R. *Gray, fully lined. Made in USA. $50 shipped within CONUS.

Chest: 24.25"
Shoulders: 17.25"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 30"

  

*
Claimed, pending payment. RL Rugby 3-button Herringbone sport coat, tagged 40S.* Fully Lined with three patch pockets and functioning cuff buttons. 100% wool with elbow patches. $50 shipped within CONUS.

Chest: 24.5"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 25"
Length (BOC): 28.5"

 

*
Vintage Pendleton Walking hat, size Medium.* 100% wool, made in USA. $25 shipped within CONUS.


----------



## allan

*Oxxford jacket: drop!*

*DROP! Now $45*



allan said:


> Oxxford jacket. No size label -- perhaps a 40R? See measurements.
> 
> Two-button, lightly darted, not close-fitting or noticeably waist-suppressed. Two vents. The closeups give the best impression of the fabric -- I'm not an expert, but I'd call it a nailhead fabric.
> 
> Canvassed, I think. Again, I'm not an expert, but it passes the pinch test, and I'm told that Oxxford jackets are normally fully canvassed.
> 
> No defects that I've noticed. It's a beautiful jacket and feels great, but it's just a little too long for me in the tail.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> 18 1/2" across shoulders
> 31" length from bottom of collar
> 23" sleeve
> 21" across chest, underarm to underarm
> 20" across waist at second button
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/frontiz.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/detaili.jpg/
> 
> https://img144.imageshack.us/i/backui.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/insidei.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/labelu.jpg/
> 
> $50 _*-> $45 *_shipped in the US. Shipping at cost elsewhere. Please PM. PayPal personal preferred if possible, please (love the alliteration!).


----------



## ArtVandalay

*3/2 Corbin Herringbone, Leather Man Belt*

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15001.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42* shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*Brooks Brothers dark brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked 42L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19
P2P 22.5
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.25
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells009.jpg https://img580.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells011.jpg https://img810.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells012.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells013.jpg
*
$31.50 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*Leather Man Lighthouse Belt*
 https://img811.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15013.jpg

*CLAIMED!

*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops!!

Anybody interested in these Made in the USA Sebago Boat Shoes? Size 9W They look barely used. 
*$26 > 22.50 > now $20 *shipped.

https://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=octties049.jpg

*3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

Asking 40 > 37.50 > 34.50 > $31.50 > $29 now *$27.50 shipped!

*
*Any remaining tie or belt is $4 shipped. Take both remaining ties and the last belt for $10 shipped.*

Ties:

[/SIZE][/B][/U][/COLOR]*Repp 
**(Silk unless noted):*
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/reppsfront1.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/reppback.jpg/

1. Brooks Brothers CLAIMED
2. Cape Cod Neckwear (80poly/20silk) CLAIMED
3. Boston Traders CLAIMED
4. Brooks Brothers Makers CLAIMED
5. Brooks Brothers Makers

*Emblematic and Patterned*
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/emblematicfront.jpg/
6. Brooks Brothers Makers CLAIMED
7. Brooks Brothers Makers CLAIMED
8. Robert Talbott Duck Emblematic CLAIMED
9. Zegna (I know, I know)

*Belts*
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/beltsfront2.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose3.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/beltsclose2.jpg/

1. Unmarked Navy Surcingle (40.5" Buckle to Center Hole) *$10 CLAIMED
*2. Gant Navy/Pink/Grey Surcingle (32" Buckle to CH) CLAIMED
3. Unmarked Whale Surcingle, Made in USA(32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15* CLAIMED
4. Unmarked Nantucket Surcingle, Made in USA (32.5" Buckle to CH)* $15* CLAIMED
5. Unmarked Golf Surcingle (40" Buckle to CH) *$15*
​


----------



## DFPyne

Price Drop! Please PM with interest or offers. I will reduce shipping on combined orders.

1. Jos. A. Bank Clothiers 100% Pure Wool Black Watch Flat Front Trousers. 31 inch Waist, 32 +2.5 inch inseam. [$35 Shipped] {Notice the small stain on the left leg, but it should come out with a dry clean - which I presume you would have done anyway}

2. Vieylla for Lands End Royal Stewart Shirt. 55% Wool, 45% Cotton - Made in Hong Kong. Tagged Medium, fits a little slim. [$30 Shipped]

3. J. Press Pink Elephant on Navy background 100% Silk Tie [$12 Shipped]

4. Very vintage Madras shirt. Tag says "Permanent Press - Never Needs Ironing" Sized medium 15.5 neck, but fits more like a small. [$12 shipped]

5. Asian Emblematic 100% Roberto polyester tie [$12 Shipped]

6. TGIF Pipe & Loafers 100% Polyester tie [$12 Shipped]


----------



## closerlook

PRICE DROPS



closerlook said:


> Fabulous Herringbone Tweed; Very Ivy; Very* SOFT SHOULDER *
> 
> *PRICE DROP!! now just $27 shipped, $32 west of Chicago Paypal
> *
> sleeve from pit to cuff is 15 and a quarter. with 2 and a quarter to let out.
> 
> chest pit to pit is 22
> 
> length boc to hem is 29.
> 
> no holes or snags I've found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Horses Tie Silk
> Made in Italy
> 
> *PRICE DROP NOW JUST $23 Shipped
> *


----------



## brantley11

*Alden Shoes and Stuff*

*Well here is the great Alden sale, and a few good other items. The Aldens are also going up for sale on eBay starting Sunday night at 8:00pm CST and at a much higher price so get them here for less. All reasonable offers or trades will be considered. Items I would consider for trade: Light Grey Suit 42 R 34 x 32, Golden or Green Cords, ascots, bow ties or interesting shoes in 10 1/2 or 11 D.*
*
None of the shoes include the shoe trees*

1.) Alden Black Calf 901 Perforated Tip Balmoral Hampton Last 8 ½ D
Leather is in great condition. Soles and heels are original and in good condition.
$80 including CONUS
https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8635h.jpg/
https://img203.imageshack.us/i/img8636w.jpg/
https://img146.imageshack.us/i/img8637.jpg/
https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8638z.jpg/
https://img222.imageshack.us/i/img8639z.jpg/

2.) Alden Black Calf 907 Straight Tip Balmoral Hampton Last 8 ½ D
Leather is in great condition. Soles and heels are original, and the soles are getting pretty thin on the balls of the feet. They will probably need to be replaced soon if worn regularly. 
$65 including CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8628.jpg/
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img8629q.jpg/
https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img8630y.jpg/

https://img218.imageshack.us/i/img8631.jpg/
https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img8632r.jpg/

3.) Alden Burgundy Shell Cordovan 990 Plain Toe Bluchers Barrie Last 8 ½ D
Leather is in excellent condition-with a great shine, as are the welts. The soles and heels have been replaced and were done very well. The soles are double leather. The right sole has a hole in the first (1st) layer of the double leather sole-not to the cork; it will not need replacing for a while. 
$120 including CONUS
https://img155.imageshack.us/i/img8609p.jpg/
https://img222.imageshack.us/i/img8612o.jpg/
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img8613k.jpg/
https://img230.imageshack.us/i/img8614p.jpg/
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img8615ni.jpg/

[URL="https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img8617i.jpg/"]

4.) Alden Burgundy Shell Cordovan 990 Plain Toe Blucher 9 C Barrie Last
Leather is in great shape-normal scuffs on the toe area and heel area. The double leather soles are in good condition, as are the welts. The soles and heels have been replaced and were done very well. Shoe Trees are not included.
$190 including CONUS
https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img8600v.jpg/
https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img8601c.jpg/
https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img8603x.jpg/
https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img8608j.jpg/
https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img8604.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8607i.jpg/

*Below is a personal pair that I am selling to help pay for the English Bench Made Black LWB Shells I bought off eBay. Please help me pay for the new pair by buying this pair.*
5.) Alden Black Calf 971 Straight Tip Blucher Aberdeen Last 10.5 D
Leather is in great condition. Soles and heels have been replaced and have been done really well. The soles have a lot of thickness left and are solid. There are no issues with this shoe; like I said I am selling these to pay for my "new" pair. Shoe Trees are not included.
$109.99 including CONUS
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8875y.jpg/
https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8876.jpg/
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img8877q.jpg/
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8878b.jpg/
https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img8879l.jpg/
https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img8882q.jpg/

6.) Brooks Brothers Classic Burgundy Penny Loafers 8 ½ D 
Leather and soles are in great condition. Many miles left on these shoes. Made in U.S.A
$50 including CONUS
https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8620d.jpg/
https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img8621y.jpg/
https://img89.imageshack.us/i/img8622f.jpg/
https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img8623.jpg/
https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img8624o.jpg/
https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8625r.jpg/

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img8899.jpg/

7.) Allen Edmonds Oakmont Tan Suede with Walnut Leather Saddle Oxford 10 C
Leather and Suede are in good condition. The Red Brick sole shows wear, but have many miles left on them.
$55 including CONUS
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img8726uz.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8727o.jpg/
https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img8728f.jpg/
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img8729z.jpg/
https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img8730g.jpg/
https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img8731f.jpg/

*Now the clothes offering*
8.) Lord Jeff 100% Shetland Wool Made in USA XL
Charcoal with colored specs. No holes. Tan Suede Leather Patches.
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
Length from BOC: 30"
$35 including CONUS
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/img8654g.jpg/
https://img409.imageshack.us/i/img8655.jpg/
https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img8656h.jpg/

9.) Viyella Red Plaid 80% Cotton 20% Wool L Some Bleeding otherwise great condition
The bleeding is more obvious on the back toward the shirt tail; see 3rd picture.
Chest: 25 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length: 31"
$25 including CONUS
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img8648s.jpg/
https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8649mg.jpg/
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img8651k.jpg/

10.) Old Woolrich Classic Red/Black Plaid Wool Blend Vest with kind of a shawl collar buttoned front two side seam pockets M(Fits more like a small; see measurements.)
Chest: 20"
Length: 21"
*SOLD*
https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img8794v.jpg/

11.) L.L. Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt 16 ½ Navy two breast pockets made in USA great condition
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23 ½"
Length from BOC: 31"
$25 including CONUS
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8652o.jpg/
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8653z.jpg/

12.) Pendleton Wool Work Shirt Jac Red Plaid Men's S No Holes Great Condition
Chest: 19"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 22 ¼"
Length: 29 ½"
$25 including CONUS
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img8646n.jpg/
https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img8647x.jpg/

13.) Pendleton Wool Work Shirt jac Brown Grey Plaid Men's 16 (See measurements for accurate fit) No Holes Great Condition
$25 including CONUS 
Chest: 22"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 22"
Length: 30"
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8644r.jpg/
https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img8645w.jpg/

14.) PRL Woodsman Workshirt Red/Black Check 2 Buttoned Flap Pockets Men's M
$20 including CONUS
Chest: 25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 ¼"
Length: 32"
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8642v.jpg/
https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8643r.jpg/
15.) Milton's 100% Fine Camel Hair Brown Blazer 3 Button Darted 42 R Great Condition Two eraser size stains on the lining No Vent
Chest: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30"
$30 including CONUS
https://img219.imageshack.us/i/img8659z.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8661e.jpg/
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img8664z.jpg/
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img8665ic.jpg/
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8666ju.jpg/

16.) Brown Tweed Made in USA 2 Buttoned Darted Leather Buttons Suede Elbow Patches Patch Pockets Neck strap Center Vent 50% Wool 50% Lambs Wool 40R Great Condition (All the trad necessities) 
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 18 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 ½"
$35 including CONUS
https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img8676e.jpg/
https://img186.imageshack.us/i/img8678w.jpg/
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img8680o.jpg/
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img8681c.jpg/
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img8682t.jpg/
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img8686s.jpg/
https://img545.imageshack.us/i/img8687n.jpg/
17.) Charcoal 100% Cashmere 2 Button Mother of Pearl Darted Center Vent Fully Lined Union Made in USA 42 R Great Condition
Chest: 22 ½"
Shoulder: 18 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length: 30 ½"
$50 including CONUS
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img8671p.jpg/
https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img8669x.jpg/
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img8673.jpg/
https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img8674w.jpg/
18.)**Warning not really trad-purists cover your eyes** Canali Milano for Bloomingdales Tan Black Blue Houndstooth Wool Blazer 2 Buttoned Darted Made in Italy No Vent Fully Lined 44 L( EURO 56L)
Chest: 23"
Shoulder: 19 ¼"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26 ½"
Length: 32"
$55 including CONUS
https://img89.imageshack.us/i/img8688.jpg/
https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img8689b.jpg/
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8691l.jpg/

19.)Black Pelican Made in USA Suspender/Braces Nylon and Leather
$15 including CONUS
https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img8711c.jpg/
https://img149.imageshack.us/i/img8714c.jpg/

20.) Cole Haan Navy Burgundy Suspenders/Braces Stretchy Nylon and Leather
$20 including CONUS
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img8715b.jpg/

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img8716j.jpg/

21.)Brooks Brothers Ribbon Belt Navy Red Blue Gold Men's S 
Length: 42"
$15 including CONUS
https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img8706.jpg/
https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img8707.jpg/

22.) Old Lacoste Stretchy Knit Belt Khaki Leather 36
Length: 32" From end of leather to middle hole
$15 including CONUS
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img8708d.jpg/
https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img8710.jpg/

23.) Emblematic Santa All Silk Navy Tie Horchow
$20 including CONUS
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/img8720l.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8721k.jpg/

24.) Thomas Pink Elephant Whimsical Design Pink Blue Made in Italy
$20 including CONUS
https://img241.imageshack.us/i/img8723.jpg/
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img8724d.jpg/
https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8725c.jpg/

25.) Rivetz of Boston Real Ancient Madder Tie Maroon Red Blue Gold
$15 including CONUS
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8717j.jpg/
26.) Older Preswick & Moore Authentic Indian Madras Back Collar Button Mother of Pearl Buttons Short Sleeve Red Navy Green Tan L
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 10 ½"
Length: 33"
$15 including CONUS
https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img8697.jpg/
https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img8698.jpg/
27.) Old Gitman Bros. Indian Cotton Madras Short Sleeve Shirt Made in USA L
Chest: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 10 ½"
Length: 32"
$20 including CONUS
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img8700ij.jpg/
https://img99.imageshack.us/i/img8702k.jpg/
28.) Sero Superfine Popli 55% Cotton 45% Poly Made in USA XL Tall
$15 including CONUS
Chest: 25 ¾"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 11"
Length: 35"
https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8703z.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8704o.jpg/


----------



## M. Morgan

New Brooks non-iron offering; otherwise, just dropping some prices and keeping some the same before offering these pieces on eBay. Please PM with interest. I'm happy to make a deal for multiple purchases. Also, red and navy LE tie is pretty worn so it is free to the first person who buys something and tells me they want it. I just found another blemish the other day on the edge of the tie.

Please disregard quoted prices below. Now, ties are $7. Shirts are $10, except Gitman and Burberry, which are $14. Green Polo pants are $10.50. Pringle jacket is $28. Tod's loafers are $55. Two-button flannel Southwick suits are $60 each.

New: Brooks Brothers checked non-iron shirt, size L. Pretty shirt but a bit large in the chest for me. Has probably been worn (at most) five times.

https://img688.imageshack.us/i/img3310rh.jpg/
https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img3307a.jpg/



M. Morgan said:


> First up, three ties: Two Lands' End (56" long) and one Ralph Lauren. Navy and red LE is worn somewhat at tip.
> $9 each.
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img3299o.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> https://img299.imageshack.us/i/img3300q.jpg/
> 
> Next is a blue Gitman pinpoint BD, size 15.5/24. Never worn. $18.
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img3298yg.jpg/
> https://img135.imageshack.us/i/img3297.jpg/
> 
> Two pinpoint Polo RL buttondowns -- blue and white. Size 16/34-5. Never worn. Claimed.
> 
> Two Brooks Brothers non-irons. First, pink and blue, is BB Country Club, sized Large; second, blue check, is CLAIMED. $12 each.
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img3304h.jpg/
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img3303ss.jpg/
> 
> Yellow uni stripe Polo OCBD, size Large. Claimed.
> 
> Blue check Polo BD, size Large. $12.
> https://img178.imageshack.us/i/img3295n.jpg/
> https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img3296at.jpg/
> 
> Blue Polo RL 100% cotton pinpoint button-down, "Yarmouth" style, size 16/34-5. Claimed.





M. Morgan said:


> Pringle of Scotland jacket that is 45% wool, 45% silk, 10% linen. Great mid-weight jacket when you're not quite ready for tweed. Gray suede elbow patches; 3 leather buttons (but the way the lapel lay I wore it as a 3/2); darted; double-vented; ticket pocket -- a truly British jacket. It is in great shape and I did not notice any flaws.
> 
> Sized 38L (UK), with these measurements:
> P2P: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> 
> $35.
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img3359b.jpg/
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img3357qo.jpg/
> 
> Gray Southwick suit is claimed.
> 
> Now, a pair of black Tod's driving loafers in size 10. From front to back I measured them at 12". I've worn these five or six times in the last five years. I must've had a bit too much wine to drink when I bought these in Italy, because they don't come close to fitting me -- very, very snug. I bought them for a little under 300 Euros in 2005.
> 
> $80.
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img3363g.jpg/
> 
> Last, a navy Polo half-zip sweater, sized Large.
> 
> Claimed.





M. Morgan said:


> Green Polo Ralph Lauren chinos, flat front. 32x32. Worn once or twice.
> 
> $14.
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img3354j.jpg/
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3355n.jpg/





M. Morgan said:


> Burberry blue/white striped shirt. Size 17-R. Made in U.S.A. Worn about three times -- in great condition. $20.
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img3308wz.jpg/
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img3307a.jpg/





M. Morgan said:


> If anyone has interest in a couple of 2B DARTED flannel Southwick suits (with flat front pants) in gray and navy (around 40R, I think), both in excellent condition, let me know and I will talk to you privately or, if several folks are interested, post some pictures. The suits are gorgeous but both are very baggy in the crotch area (though equally so, which makes me think Southwick just cut them this way). Either way, here's a quick look at them:
> 
> Gray (if you look at the large picture you'll see some red, blue, green running through this jacket -- I sometimes wore it as an odd jacket with chinos):
> https://img241.imageshack.us/i/img3383j.jpg/
> 
> Blue:
> https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img3384s.jpg/


----------



## jaredhicks

*Pendleton Black Watch and BB Boys Tweed*

Donegal Tweed claimed. Price drop on the Pendleton. I'm now asking only $18 shipped for the Brooks Brothers Boys Tweed.



jaredhicks said:


> *Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket*: CLAIMED.
> 
> *Pendleton DB Black Watch Jacket*: Hopefully someone a little larger than me can enjoy wearing this during the holiday season. The fabric is virgin wool from Pendleton, in Black Watch plaid. The jacket is double-breasted with great-looking antiqued gold buttons. It is fully-lined and ventless. Only apparent flaws are that the lining has come unsewn around the bottom---a simple fix---and that there is a small discoloration on the edge of the right sleeve (pictured)---I'm not sure if it will come out after dry cleaning, but it's not very noticeable. No size tag, but approximately 40R-42R based on measurements: 22.75" chest, 18" shoulder, 30" BOC, 23.75" sleeves with about 1" to let out. Asking $28, or offer.
> https://img151.imageshack.us/i/img0123ke.jpg/
> https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img0122q.jpg/
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img0121dy.jpg/


----------



## brantley11

I had to start somewhere. The leather is in really good condition--this is what drove the majority of the price. I am not above rebuke though. If anyone needs to straighten me out please PM me.



Pentheos said:


> Perhaps it's me, but I think $150 is too high a price for those Alden shells with a hole in the sole. I don't want to rain on your sale, but gosh...


----------



## a4audi08

Please refer to ties in PM's by Group and number (D1, B3 etc) . 
Also make sure if purchasing to put in your correct address in PM confirming that you have made payment. Some people dont
have addresses updated on their paypal profile. 
All prices are shipping within the continental US. I will ship anywhere but of course at shipping cost.

Prices are 1/$10, 2/$18 

A. Private Club Woolen 2 3/8", Private Club Cotton 2", Sears Woolen 2", Sears Woolen 2", 









B. Polo 3", John Hanamagh (sp?) 3.25", Same 3 1/8", Pride of England 3.25"









C. BB 3.75", JCrew 3.75", Luciano Barbera 3.25", Beau Brumell 3.5", Ashford 3.75"









D. BB 3.75", Robert Talbot 3.75", Hathaway 3 1/8", Chaps 3 3/8", Allen Solly 3.5"









E. Lands End 3.25", English Regimental 3 1/8", Untagged 2.5", John Henry Donegal 2.5", Jacobs 3 1/8"









F. All ties 3.75" - BB, Joseph A Banks, Van Hauesen, BB Basics









G. Robert Talbot 3.5", Jacobs 3 1/8", Talbot Best of Class 3", JABanks 3.25", Paul Stuart 3 1/8"


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^

You're right. I've deleted my post, and been in contact with the seller via PM. You can delete yours too, if you want...


----------



## brantley11

I lowered the price of each pair of the Alden a little bit. I hope I am more in line. Thanks.


----------



## Trip English

TRIP ENGLISH PRIVATE COLLECTION HAS BEEN UPDATED!

Click here to enter

As promised, there is a great wardrobe purge underway that promises to yield the younger trad a great bounty. I will be posting items all week to the TEPC and posting little reminders here once I do. I hope you find the format pleasantly browsable and all information and photographs sufficient.

If not, of course, I am every present to deal with inquiries and requests for additional photography.

Prices are not always firm, so please don't hesitate to make an offer and when ordering multiple items, volume discounts can be obtained.

*Here are some highlights:
*
Just Posted:
_RL Slim Fit Cords
J&M Pennies
Bass Weejuns
Dirty Bucks_

Yet To Be Posted:
_Several slim fit tweeds (all about a 39R/40R)
Several slim fit chinos (All RL or J.Crew)
Several slim fit OCBDs (All RL or BB, either "M" or 15.5/33)_

Please feel free to get the jump on things yet to be posted!


----------



## a4audi08

Added another 5 sets

A few things first.

All of the ties in Group J are $14 ea or 2/25
The Ben Silver in Group E is also $14

Rest of ties are 1/$10 or 2/$18 SHIPPED W/N Continental US. If elsewhere I will ship by USPS at actual cost.

If you purchase PLEASE MAKE SURE TO SEND AN ADDRESS IN THE PM CONFIRMING PURCHASE AS SOME PEOPLE DO NOT HAVE THEIR
ACTUAL ADDRESSES ASSOCIATED WITH THEIR PAYPAL ACCOUNT.

If you have a question please reference the ties by group and tie number.

Group H. 
Jacobs- 3"
Lands End - 3.25"
Lands End - 3.25"
Woodhouse Lynch - 3.25"
Huntington - 3.25"









Group I
Lnads End - 3 5/8"
Robert Talbot - 3.75"
Talbot - 3.75"
Lands End - 3.75"









Group J
Brooks Bros Makers - 3 5/8" 
BB Makers - 3 5/8"
Rooster - 4"
Lands End - 3 5/8"
BB Makers- 3.75"









Group K. 
BB Makers - 3 3/8"
Woodhouse Lynch - Sold
Briar woven in England - 3 1/8"
Talbot - 3 /8"
Lands End - 3.25"









Group L. 
Huntington - 3.25"
Polo - 3.5"
Ben Silver - 3.25"
BB Makers - 3.25"
Liberty woolen - sold









*EDITED: AT TOP OF POST IT ORIGINALLY STATED THAT ALL TIES IN GROUP C WERE $14/EA OR 2/$25. THAT SHOULD HAVE READ GROUP J. WHAT HAPPENED WAS THAT ORIGINALLY THIS WAS GOING TO BE A COMPLETELY NEW POST (SO GROUPS WOULD START FROM A-B-C) BUT I ENDED UP MAKING IT AN EXTENSION OF THE FIRST POST ABOVE (WHICH IS WHY THE FIRST GROUP IN THIS POST IS H). SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION.*


----------



## hobscrk777

Looks like a serious purge! I think you mentioned somewhere else why you are overhauling your wardrobe, but would you mind providing a reminder? I'm always curious about this wort of thing. Looking forward to the "yet to be posted" items...


----------



## Trip English

hobscrk777 said:


> Looks like a serious purge! I think you mentioned somewhere else why you are overhauling your wardrobe, but would you mind providing a reminder? I'm always curious about this wort of thing. Looking forward to the "yet to be posted" items...


My wardrobe, to date, has been on the very-slim side. The majority of my jackets were darted and many had side vents. Now none of this is inherently negative, but I know that part of my participation here has been to develop my tastes and increase my knowledge of clothing and in so doing I have developed an appreciation for broader fits and more classic details. I will retain a portion of my slimmer fits (those that would have been on the more generous side) so as to give a bit of variety to the duds, but overall I'm going for basically the same measurements, but in the next fit up.

I'll be adding a half dozen or so BB OCBDs in classic cotton 15.5x33, a number of RL slim fit chinos (33x32), a few sweaters (S or M), over a dozen ties (many tradly), and I'm debating over whether to list a few suits. I think I can live with the suits I have, but depending on how successful the purge is, I may just grab a few new ones from O'Connell's and let these go to someone who'd appreciate them more.

If anyone has an interest in the things I've mentioned, let me know by PM or at [email protected], it just takes sooooo long to take everything out, do all the photography, and post stuff and then put it back away so my wife doesn't poison me.


----------



## Danny

Thumbnails fellas....? PRetty long load times for us mere mortals on DSL. I like all the photos, but please, let's try some thumbnails.


----------



## JCrewfan

Sorry, dial-uppers. I've reduced the size of my images.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Trad ties*

Ties! Ask about discounts on multiples. All Made in USA.

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties002.jpg

1. RL Polo 3.5" *$14
*2. Brooks 3.25" *$4*
3. Brooks 3" *$14*
4. Brooks 3.25" *$14*
5. JAB USA-made 3 1/8" *$12*
6. RL Polo 3" *$12*
7. Robert Talbott 3.75" *$12*


----------



## Danny

JCrewfan said:


> Sorry, dial-uppers. I've reduced the size of my images.


Probably not many left on dialup anymore, but my DSL is only about 1.5mbps....limitations of the wiring around here.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Danny said:


> Probably not many left on dialup anymore, but my DSL is only about 1.5mbps....limitations of the wiring around here.


I'm on Verizon Fios and its still taking forever to load some of these pages. The thumbnail point is well made and I'll be reducing all future posting to that format.


----------



## M. Morgan

Green Polo chinos claimed, pending payment.

I was asked for measurements of the Southwick 2B suits, so here's some additional info on them. I am asking $60 for each but I will entertain offers and I will give my inquirer first dibs on them.

Gray:
Pit-to-pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.75"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulders: 19"
Waist: 34" + 1"
Inseam: 32" (no cuffs) +2.75" underneath for cuffs/lengthening
Gray suit is Southwick "Roots" line.

https://img241.imageshack.us/i/img3383j.jpg/

Blue:
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Waist: 33" + 1"
Inseam: 31.5" (including 1.25" cuffs -- no room to let down)
Blue suit has tiny hole on back of jacket. Am happy to take and send you a picture if you wish.

https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img3384s.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

A few thrifted items from this past week. As usual, discounts for multiple items.

LLB Norwegian sweater. Made in Norway. 80% wool/20% nylon. Perfect condition.

Tagged size: XL
Chest: 53"
Sleeves: 36"

Price: SOLD
https://img684.imageshack.us/i/adsr546002.jpg/https://img526.imageshack.us/i/adsr546003.jpg/

Leatherman Ltd fly-fishing belt. Moderate wear.

Tagged: 42 (for a 40" waist)

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img179.imageshack.us/i/adsr546001.jpg/

From my closet: Lands End light blue cashmere v-neck sweater. 100% cashmere. 2-ply. Made in China. No condition issues

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 43"
Sleeves (unstretched): 33"

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/adsr546025.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/adsr546026.jpg/

Viyella sport shirt. 80/20 cotton/wool blend. Made in USA. No condition issues.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 53"
Sleeves: 35.5"

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img529.imageshack.us/i/adsr546004.jpg/https://img811.imageshack.us/i/adsr546006.jpg/

Hickey Freeman muted plaid flannels. Double reverse pleated. Like new condition.

Tagged: No tagged size
Waist: 40" +2.5" to let out
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 31"
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/adsr546027.jpg/https://img207.imageshack.us/i/adsr546028.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/adsr546029.jpg/

Crittenden blazer. Like New Condition - no signs of wear. Unconstructed jacket - absolutely zero shoulder padding. Dual vents. Working cuffs. Smoke MOP buttons. Pick stitching all over the jacket - all the pockets, sleeves, darts, back seam, shoulders, even the lining has pick stitching. 100% wool. Made in China

Tagged: Medium - slim cut (measures to about a 38-40R)
Chest: 42.5"
Waist (buttoning point): 39"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 30.75"

Price: $100.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img214.imageshack.us/i/adsr546011.jpg/https://img230.imageshack.us/i/adsr546012.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/adsr546013.jpg/https://img143.imageshack.us/i/adsr546015.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/adsr546016.jpg/
https://img258.imageshack.us/i/adsr546017.jpg/https://img219.imageshack.us/i/adsr546018.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/adsr546020.jpg/https://img843.imageshack.us/i/adsr546021.jpg/https://img46.imageshack.us/i/adsr546022.jpg/
https://img233.imageshack.us/i/adsr546023.jpg/https://img98.imageshack.us/i/adsr546024.jpg/

Brooks Brothers houndstooth sport coat. 2 button, darted. 1/2 canvas. Fully lined. Single vented. 100% wool. Made in USA

No tagged size, but about a 44R
Chest: 47"
Waist: 45"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 30"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img403.imageshack.us/i/adsr546007.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/adsr546009.jpg/https://img252.imageshack.us/i/adsr546010.jpg/

Turnbull & Asser Sea Island cotton shirt. French cuffs. Yellow in color. Condition is excellent, EXCEPT: small ***** on collar (pictured) - they are not visible from more than a foot or two away

Tagged: 39
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img218.imageshack.us/i/adsr546033.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/adsr546030.jpg/https://img696.imageshack.us/i/adsr546032.jpg/

Turnbull & Asser pink broadcloth french cuff shirt - SOLD 
Turnbull and Asser light blue broadcloth shirt - SOLD


----------



## TheWGP

Those T&A Sea Islands are great - would that they were my size! At that price, someone should snap them up. Even if you have concerns about their tradliness, they're so high in quality I don't think you'd find many people who would quibble!


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, anyone seen any shades out there? I see actually glasses about once a month-ish but what about sunglasses? I figure this would be the time people are throwing out their sunglasses to thrifts, maybe someone could snatch some up if they see some nice trad ones and post them on here. Just a thought


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Those T&A Sea Islands are great - would that they were my size! At that price, someone should snap them up. Even if you have concerns about their tradliness, they're so high in quality I don't think you'd find many people who would quibble!


Those were the first T&A shirts I've thrifted and the quality really is something. They fit me well, except the sleeves were too long. Oh well, a couple of them are now off to Brazil.


----------



## recoveringchef

There's a pretty nice sack suit and sack tweed for sale on the other forum in the range of 42-44 ish. https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=204554


----------



## allan

*Harri tweed jacket: final drop!*

Final drop on this one. _*Now $25.*_ Or make me an offer! Can anyone use it? If not, it's going elsewhere in a few days.

The Barbour Kielder field coat and the Oxxford jacket are still available.



allan said:


> Almost done with my current round of offerings... the Barbour jacket is still available!
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a Harris tweed jacket. Good sturdy cloth, no darts, single vent. Subtle red striping between the blue stripes.
> 
> No maker's label or size label -- perhaps a 40 short? See the measurements:
> 
> 18.5" across shoulders
> 29.5" length, from bottom of collar
> 23.5" sleeve, from shoulder
> 21.5" chest, underarm to underarm
> 21.5" waist, at second button
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/frontsq.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/backaj.jpg/
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/detailr.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/insidehb.jpg/https://img13.imageshack.us/i/labelju.jpg/
> 
> I haven't noticed any defects.
> 
> $35 -> $30 _*-> $25 *_shipped in the US.


----------



## brantley11

Hey Guys,

I thought I had great stuff on my post. Is there a reason I am not getting any inquiries? Is it the price or size selection? If you have ideas please PM me, I am stumped?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

This Norman Hilton suit is back up for sale
Now $40 shipped or offer



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Picked up this Norman Hilton suit a couple weeks back.
> It's not a 3/2 sack, but it is a great suit in a staple color so it might be of some use to someone.
> 
> Fully lined, canvased (pinch test), 2 button, darted.
> medium gray color
> tagged size 46L
> 
> chest is 23 1/2" across
> shoulder 21 1/2" across the back
> 33" long, bottom collar to hem
> sleeves 26"
> 
> pants marked 37 1/2"
> waist measures just under 37" (with room to let out)
> inseam is at 32" with 1 1/2" cuffs


MAde in america Polo Flannel now $20 shipped/offer



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Just picked up this pair of Polo gray flannels 40x30, made in the USA, all wool, flat front with (alas) no cuffs.
> 
> I have an identical pair in my size and they are my favorite flannels, very nice dark charcoal with nice texture and mixture of different gray tones.
> 
> another view:
> 
> The only problem I see is that at some point the waistband seams must have busted, and they have been repaired with a somewhat sloppy stitch.
> The seam is plenty strong, but the stitch length is a bit haphazard and uneven.
> Seen here:
> 
> asking $20 shipped, but always open to offers and trades.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drops:

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15001.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42 > now $39.50* shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 > now $29.50 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*Brooks Brothers dark brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked 42L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19
P2P 22.5
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.25
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells009.jpg https://img580.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells011.jpg https://img810.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells012.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells013.jpg
*
**$31.50 > now $29.50 **shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*Leather Man Lighthouse Belt* https://img811.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15013.jpg

*CLAIMED!
*


----------



## allan

*Oxxford jacket: another drop*

Another drop! _*Now $40 shipped.*_



allan said:


> Oxxford jacket. No size label -- perhaps a 40R? See measurements.
> 
> Two-button, lightly darted, not close-fitting or noticeably waist-suppressed. Two vents. The closeups give the best impression of the fabric -- I'm not an expert, but I'd call it a nailhead fabric.
> 
> Canvassed, I think. Again, I'm not an expert, but it passes the pinch test, and I'm told that Oxxford jackets are normally fully canvassed.
> 
> No defects that I've noticed. It's a beautiful jacket and feels great, but it's just a little too long for me in the tail.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> 18 1/2" across shoulders
> 31" length from bottom of collar
> 23" sleeve
> 21" across chest, underarm to underarm
> 20" across waist at second button
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/frontiz.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/detaili.jpg/
> 
> https://img144.imageshack.us/i/backui.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/insidei.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/labelu.jpg/
> 
> $50 -> $45 _*-> $40 *_shipped in the US. Shipping at cost elsewhere. Please PM. PayPal personal preferred if possible, please (love the alliteration!).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I picked up these Lands End Shetlands a couple days ago.
They're very nice, both are 100% Shetland wool and tagged either "Made in Scotland" or "Made in the United Kingdom".

A big disappointment they're not my size, especially after seeing pink and green shetlands worn so well in WAYWN the past couple days.

One is a dark green and the other pink, (less brigth than the flash photo shows) with nice uneven colored wool.
Traditional Shetland details, saddle shoulders and turnback cuffs on the green, regular cuffs on the pink.
Great condition, no holes.
Tagged size Large 42-44.
$22 shipped each or offer/trade

*Claimed*


----------



## closerlook

PLEASE FORGIVE ME< I TYPOed THE SLEEVE MEASUREMENTS!



closerlook said:


> Fabulous Herringbone Tweed; Very Ivy; Very* SOFT SHOULDER *
> 
> Asking $35, 38 west of Chicago Paypal
> 
> sleeve from pit to cuff is 23 and a quarter. with 2 and a quarter to let out.
> 
> chest pit to pit is 22
> 
> length boc to hem is 29.
> 
> no holes or snags I've found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Horses Tie Silk
> Made in Italy
> 
> Asking $30 for this one; $33 West of Chicago. Paypal


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Those were the first T&A shirts I've thrifted and the quality really is something. They fit me well, except the sleeves were too long. Oh well, a couple of them are now off to Brazil.


Interesting! I have to say though, for shirts THAT nice, I'd be tempted to have the sleeves tailored. I have one Thomas Pink superfine 200's that's unfortunately an FC, and I've thought more than once about having them cut into barrel cuffs just so I could wear it without looking ridiculous, but I haven't actually had the balls to do it yet!


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Interesting! I have to say though, for shirts THAT nice, I'd be tempted to have the sleeves tailored. I have one Thomas Pink superfine 200's that's unfortunately an FC, and I've thought more than once about having them cut into barrel cuffs just so I could wear it without looking ridiculous, but I haven't actually had the balls to do it yet!


Ha, it crossed my mind, but the last thing I need is another tailoring bill. An old ocbd is good enough for me.


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> An old ocbd is good enough for me.


Ha ha, says Italian shoe boy!


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Ha ha, says Italian shoe boy!


:icon_peaceplease:


----------



## adt11

closerlook said:


> PLEASE FORGIVE ME< I TYPOed THE SLEEVE MEASUREMENTS!


Hey Ted (closerlook) I'm trying to send you a message but your mailbox is full.


----------



## rabidawg

brantley11 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I thought I had great stuff on my post. Is there a reason I am not getting any inquiries? Is it the price or size selection? If you have ideas please PM me, I am stumped?


My initial thought was that the shoe prices were probably a little high, but your eBay results do not bear out my hypothesis. That was a mighty quick sale on the PTBs. Did they go to Japan?


----------



## AlanC

Price drops on great stuff! Buy, buy, buy!!



AlanC said:


> *Burberry* hooded jacket
> Tagged size: Small (would work best for a Short due to arm length)
> 
> This is a fantastic coat that I would keep if the sleeves weren't too short for me. Great for layering.
> 
> Freshly dry cleaned, dry cleaning tags still on it. When I bought this it needed a freshening up so I had it dry cleaned prior to selling. It's cleaned up and ready to wear fresh out of the box!
> 
> *NOW $80!* $90 delivered, CONUS
> 
> Chest: 24.5"
> Sleeve from center of collar (measured like a shirt sleeve): 32.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Husky* quilted vest
> Made in England
> Tagged size: L
> 
> Chest: 24"
> Length: 29"
> 
> *NOW $45!!* $55 shipped CONUS, Paypal
> 
> You've read about Husky in Roetzel's _Gentlemen_. You may have seen Nicksull's (editor at Esquire) post extolling the heritage of Husky. But you've never seen one. Until now. Now you can own one--trump all the Anglophiles on your block!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick* 3/2 tweed sack
> Tagged size: 39R
> 
> A classic tweed for fall. One sleeve missing a button (has 2 rather than 3). Just turn it into a 2-button cuff to increase the Tradly quotient.
> 
> *NOW $45!!* $55 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest: 21.5"
> Shoulder: 17 1/8"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"


And more price drops!



AlanC said:


> *Orvis* Harris Tweed 3/2 sportcoat
> Made in England
> Tagged Size: *46L*
> *Now $45!* $55 $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest: 24.5"
> Sleeve From Shoulder:25.25"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length From Bottom of Collar: 31.75"
> 
> https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2483h.jpg
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers* check sportcoat
> Made in USA
> Tagged Size: 36R
> *Now $75!* $85 $95 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2485wv.jpg
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve From Shoulder: 25"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length From Bottom of Collar: 30.5"
> 
> *Banana Republic* (old/real BR!) cardigan sweater vest
> Tagged Size: L (might work for a medium)
> Chest:22"
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> *Andover Shop*
> *Now $20!* $25 $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> Tagged size is incorrect (otherwise it would fit me), approximately a EU 58/US 7 1/4


----------



## TheWGP

*HOT DROPS AS OF 10/18! 

Really trying to get this stuff out the door so I can move on to other posts!

*

As usual, all prices include shipping within the Continental USA, but I will ship elsewhere, just PM me to inquire. Payment is via Paypal, and I'd be more than happy to trade if you have anything I'd like!

As always, remember the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click to enlarge!

17) Land's End Harris Tweed newsboy cap - Made in the USA! Claimed!

1) Next off is a sweater that somehow escaped the sweater sale a week ago. Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow v-neck sweater, 100% cotton, Made in USA vintage - this one's a keeper. No size tag, but I'd estimate an XL/XXL. Pit to pit measurement is approximately 26-27". One end of the Brooks Brothers tag is coming off, but that's a 2-minute job with even a home sewing needle - if you like I could probably fix it myself before sending it. This is a heavy cotton sweater, not quite a heavy wool but it's no lightweight either! $25>12> *$9









*

2) Sero burgundy button-down "Washed Cottons" shirt, size XL. This has great detailing - the button on the back of the collar, buttonhole on front pocket, 100% cotton. Really nice shirt, maybe the nicest Sero I've seen. This has an awesome locker loop at the back above the pleat, too - great matching colors! Measurements: p2p 26-27ish, sleeves 35ish. $28>20 *> $16*











3) Ralph Lauren RRL early years shirt - nautical inspired. 91% cotton, 9% linen, size L. Blues/whites stripes, amazing quality stitching, top-quality work - and HUGE mother-of-pearl buttons! This is old enough to predate the current RRL label and be of a higher quality grade than most of the current offerings. I knew I had to pick it up for the buttons alone - they're awesome! Measurements - p2p 22-23ish, sleeve 32-33. $26>16> *> $12 *












5) Loro Piana 100% cotton Made in Italy pink/white/red button-down shirt. 3.5mm thick mother-of-pearl buttons - that's near Oxxford/Borrelli/Brioni thickness, folks, and a real testament to the quality of this shirt. Tagged 17.5 US, 44 EU - probably runs a liiitle smaller than that (I'm a 17.5 and I can barely wear it - or I'd keep it!) There's been a repair to the side seam at the very bottom where it looks like spare buttons were jerked off - oops! I've worn this shirt myself exactly once before concluding it wasn't going to happen sizewise - a real shame, because it's a beauty! Measurements - p2p 24-25, sleeve 34. $25 $18 * > $15 *












10) Brooks Brothers cords, perfect for fall! Dark grey/green, tagged 33/32 BUT measure 34" + 0" waist, 32" + 1.5" cuffs inseam. $25 $16*>$12*











11) Recent Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos - Thompson. Cement color. Tagged 34/30, BUT measure 35/28 + .5" to let with 1.5" cuffs. 100% cotton. Wear to the bottom of one pant leg; didn't notice till I got home, doh! $22>13 *> $9*











12) VERY, VERY recent - no more than a year or so old, judging from the tags - Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - Elliott. Khaki color. 100% cotton. Tagged 38/30, but measure 39" waist, 30" inseam + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. $25>16* > $12*











13) Vintage Made in the USA Brooks Brothers 100% Linen pants, light oatmeal color. Tagged 36 Long, measure 37" + 2.25" to let in the waist, inseam 33" + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. Find some of these with one inch more in the waist and send them to me! :icon_smile_wink: $25 $16 *> $11











*

15) Vintage Hickey-Freeman (yes, the real one with the hand-sewing label) charcoal wool overcoat in herringbone. Customized for the May Company, a very high-end department store in Cleveland once upon a time. It's roughly a size 46, I believe, though there is no tagged size. Pit to pit measures 25"ish, WITH 1.5" TO LET OUT - this is an uncommon detail here, so it can be flexible on the sizing. Sleeves measure 25" + 2" to let out. Shoulders are 19.5" or so. Length from the bottom of the collar is 39"ish. There are two issues: one sleeve button is broken on one sleeve (easily replaceable even by a dry-cleaner, they aren't special buttons) and there's one moth bite on the backside of the coat. In light of these flaws, both easily fixable, offering this amazing vintage Hickey-Freeman overcoat for just $60>40 *. > $30!









*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Would anyone be interested in a pair of AE Park Aves, 13C, or Fifth Aves, 14A? $20 each, plus shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## DFPyne

FurtherPrice Drop! Please PM with interest or offers. I will reduce shipping on combined orders.

1. Jos. A. Bank Clothiers 100% Pure Wool Black Watch Flat Front Trousers. 31 inch Waist, 32 +2.5 inch inseam. [$30 Shipped] {Notice the small stain on the left leg, but it should come out with a dry clean - which I presume you would have done anyway}

2. Vieylla for Lands End Royal Stewart Shirt. 55% Wool, 45% Cotton - Made in Hong Kong. Tagged Medium, fits a little slim. [$25 Shipped]

3. J. Press Pink Elephant on Navy background 100% Silk Tie [$10 Shipped]

4. Very vintage Madras shirt. Tag says "Permanent Press - Never Needs Ironing" Sized medium 15.5 neck, but fits more like a small. [$10 shipped]

5. Asian Emblematic 100% Roberto polyester tie [$10 Shipped]

6. TGIF Pipe & Loafers 100% Polyester tie [$10 Shipped]


----------



## brantley11

Northern California.



rabidawg said:


> My initial thought was that the shoe prices were probably a little high, but your eBay results do not bear out my hypothesis. That was a mighty quick sale on the PTBs. Did they go to Japan?


----------



## MDunle3199

*Barbour Moorland Size 38 for sale - SOLD*

Barbour Moorland for Sale size 38 - SOLD pending payment

Asking $70 shipped in CONUS. Please note that it needs to be reproofed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

PM sent on the Barbour. ^^


----------



## Andy Roo

Price drops.



Andy Roo said:


> Voila one pair of brown Bass Gilman weejuns, size 9.5EEE. I bought them new and stupidly wore them outside for a little while before deciding that they are just a tad too big for me. Hence, they are essentially new, except for slightly scratched soles. Box and shoe bags included. $60 --> $50, shipping included.
> 
> Also, one pair of vintage Florsheim longwings in smooth chili calf, size 9.5EEE. Excellent condition; lots of life left. $50 --> $40 shipped. I apologize in advance for the crappy laces.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds--from $16 shipped in CONUS! Irish hat, Donegal hacking jacket, Harris, Tartan, more!*

*The following tweeds are still available, with some price drops*--*offers welcome on al*l!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
[/CENTER]

*1) Connemara tweed Irish walking hat*

*Original post:*

I have too many tweed hats, so this one needs a new home! It's a classic Irish Walking Hat, Made in Ireland by Millars of Connemara. It's lined in dark red with a fully stitched interior to give it shape; he crown of the hat is also fully stitched. This is *NOT* one of the common tweed "bucket hats" which have just "domes" of tweed! This is in excellent condition.

It measures 22" along the circumference of the interior; I'm a 7 1/8, and this is either just right, or a tiny tad snug, depending on preference.

Asking *$24 or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements001.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements002.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements003.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements007.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements008.jpg/

*2) c. 40-42L Donegal tweed hacking jacket. Canvassed.*

*Original post: *

I've been debating whether or not to keep this for some time (which is why it didn't appear here earlier!), and so I'm typing this post quickly before I change my mind! This is a lovely tweed hacking jacket from the tradly store The House of Commons in Yardley, PA. I'm almost certain that the tweed is Donegal, although it's not marked as such; it's certainly the classic Donegal look and feel of a rougher tweed in black and white with many, many flecks of colour scattered throughout it. It's also fully canvassed, has slant front pockets and a functional ticket pocket, is half-lined, and features dual vents. It also has a functional throat latch!

It is missing the middle front button (I can supply a very close match that's the same vintage), and the top button has some minor edge damage (unseen except on close examination), and one of the sleeve buttons is detached, but included. All the buttons are leather covered. Apart from these trivial issues, this jacket is in excellent condition.

It was Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$45 or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

This is tagged a *42L*, and seems to fit as such (it's just a tad too big for me, a 40L), but, as always, please see...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/14)
Length: 32 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott002.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott004.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott017.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott008.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott010.jpg/ https://img293.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott005.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott007.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hackingschott006.jpg/

*3) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*

Original post:

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30*

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*4) Light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with elbow patches!* *Canvassed.*

Another lovely classic Made in the USA Harris tweed in light brown herringbone, complete with added suede brown elbow patches and a modified two-tone lining. This is a lovely jacket, and one that's in Very Good condition; the tweed itself is in excellent condition (what might appear to be a small brown mark on the lapel is in in fact part of the tweed, testifying to its hand-woven nature), but the elbow patches could have been applied with smaller stitches, and there's the start of a small fray under one arm inside the jacket in the lining (shown). It has the classic leather buttons, is half-lined, and has a single vent. This is a steal, since I'm

*Asking just $30 or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest053.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest054.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest057.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest058.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest139.jpg/

*5) Brown herringbone Harris Tweed* *Canvassed *

*Original post:*

Another classic Fall jacket! Unusual for a Harris, this is half-canvassed--but then, it was made for the trad. store Somers and Hunt, in Flemington, NJ (just down the road from Princeton), so maybe it's not so surprising... This is half-lined, has a single vent, and features the classic Harris vertical striping, this time in subtle blues and light orange. (My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!) This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so I'd say it's only in Very Good condition--although the rumpling is the only issue it has, and this is a very easy (almost automatic) fix.

But, given this, how about *$16*, for this half-canvassed Harris? 

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweeds028.jpg/ https://img245.imageshack.us/i/tweeds030.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/tweeds031.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/tweeds032.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tweeds033.jpg/

*6) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate tweed, with elbow patch options!* *Canvassed.*

This is an absolutely lovely tweed, which is why it's here, despite the need for elbow patches--which I'll include! This is an old-school Brooksgate tweed in a lovely light brown herringbone, very subtly shot through with dusty English tea rose pink and very light blue. I love this fabric, which is why I'd very much like this tweed to secure the love it needs. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It also has the classic tweed buttons. However, one elbow is worn through, and so it needs elbow patches. I have several NOS suede elbow patches, shown, and so just let me know which colour you'd like and I'll include them with the jacket. Your dry-cleaner tailor could fix these on for about $15 with no trouble. One of the front buttons is also off, but I have this, and will send it along to be reattached.

Given that this is a lovely classic Brooks jacket, but requires attention, I'm

*Asking just $29*, or offer, for the jacket and the NOS elbow patches of your choice, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest111.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest118.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest119.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest112.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest116.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest117.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^You should have sold that House of Commons tweed as a package deal with the House of Lords tie you had recently.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Brooks Brothers 3/2 autumn tweed, half lined. Tweed is perfect, lining is rough (pictured) but very serviceable. Pictured model is much too small for this jacket, but closest available mannequin. Would keep this one in a heartbeat, but it doesn't fit. SOLD.

Pits: 22 inches
Length (BOC): 30.5 inches
Shoulders: 18.25 inches
Sleeve: 25 inches


----------



## allan

AlanC said:


> ^You should have sold that House of Commons tweed as a package deal with the House of Lords tie you had recently.


And the House of Commons braces from not long ago!


----------



## TweedyDon

Evidently, I am merely a Lackey of the State! 

Someone should steal that tweed from 32... it's _*beautiful*_!

*UPDATE: The House of Commons hacking jacket has now been claimed--thank you!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Heavy Plaid Trousers, and sweaters!*

*A few items still remaining...*

As always, all prices include CONUS shipping, and *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Lovely heavy wool plaid trousers*

These are beautiful, and I wish that my weight loss hadn't resulted in them now being too big for me.... Especially since they were worn very, very sparingly! These are lovely, thick, heavy wool--not the thin stuff RL often uses for his plaid trousers. They're also fully lined, so if you ever find yourself in a mountain pass in Montana in winter you'll be fine! They're in excellent condition, with the only flaw being some rumpling to the interior tag that tells you to dry clean them.

*Asking $30, or offer. *

Waist: 19.5"
Inseam 32 (+3 1/2")

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs013.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs014.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs015.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs016.jpg/

*2) Size 52/42 Loro Piana sweater*

This is lovely, but I never wore it for fear of wrecking it! So, it's in excellent condition. No fabric content, but it feels like a heavy cotton/silk blend.

*Asking $25.*

Tagged (EU) size 52

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23
Length (BOC): 26 1/2

https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs020.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs021.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs022.jpg/

*3) British Ragg wool sweater; made in the USA*

I like this, but I just have too many things! It's in excellent condition, and was just dry cleaned. Tagged XL, but fits smaller.

Asking a paltry *$25, or lower offer.*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27
Length: 26 1/2

https://img818.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs023.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs025.jpg/

*4) Made in Scotland shetland jersey*

Another lovely trad. classic that I hardly wore, and is now too big for me! In excellent condition. Please note that this has clacsic raglan sleeves, and is Made in Scotland!

*Asking $24 *

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve (underarm seam to cuff): 20 1/4
Length: 28 1/2

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs026.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs027.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely suits, jackets, and blazers! Offers welcome!*

*Price drops on remaining...*

SUITS AND JACKETS!

As always, al*l prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Nieman Marcus Cashmere blazer* *Canvassed?*

I've no idea what colour this is: black, or a very dark midnight blue? It's by Nieman Marcus, and is 100% cashmere. It's fully lined, ventless and seems to be half-canvassed. It's in excellent condition. It's NOT TRAD AT ALL.... But someone might like it for

*just $29 or offer. *

Tagged a *41R*, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest084.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest086.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest088.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest087.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest093.jpg/

*2) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32 (worth this for the buttons alone!) or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*3) Paul Stuart suit. Canvassed.*

This is a lovely suit! Made in Canada, it's half canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have a terrific waist-adjuster on the waistband. They also feature a coin pocket on the front, and suspender/braces buttons. The suit is all wool. It does have a very small and faded green mark just under the buttons on the left sleeve (shown), but this might come out with dry cleaning. Given this flaw, though, I would say that it's in Very Good condition. 
*
Hence, asking just $36 or offer. *

*Tagged a 43L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1)
Cuff: 1 3/4

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest120.jpg/ https://img301.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest121.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest123.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest122.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest124.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest125.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest127.jpg/

*4) Corbin 3/2.5 tradly suit for The English Shop of Princeton. Canvassed.*

A lovely trad. suit! Half-lined but fully canvassed, this has a high 3/2.5 lapel roll, a hook vent, and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat fronts. This does have a small mark on the left sleeve just under the buttons, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning; a similar mark is on the trousers by the inner seam. Given this, I would say that this suit is in Good/Very Good condition--hence

*Asking just $30, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4

Waist, laid flat: 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+2 7/16)

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest128.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest130.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest131.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest132.jpg/ https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest133.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest135.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest136.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest134.jpg/

*5) BEAUTIFUL Corneliani DB glen plaid suit*

*Original post:*

This is absolutely beautiful! It's in a lovely and versatile glen plaid, with a beautiful, subtle light blue overcheck. Made in Italy (of course) this lovely double-breasted suit with notch lapels is fully canvassed and fully lined, with all of the details that you'd expect form Corneliani. It's also a (Flusser endorsed) ventless jacket. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and has clearly been very, very lightly worn. Now trad., but...

Asking just $60 OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

*Jacket:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31

*Trousers: *

Inseam: 33 1/2 (no further material to let down)
Waist (measured flat): 16 1/2
Cuff: 1 1/8

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits002.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits003.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits004.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits006.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits005.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits007.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits008.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits011.jpg/

*6) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$65 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

Lapel detail:

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

All the other Hilton stuff (2 blazers and 4 suits) has now sold, but I still have this Hilton 3/2 sack tweed remaining. If interested, please feel free to make a reasonable offer.

Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack jacket - SOLD


----------



## tonylumpkin

OK TweedyDon, I waited patiently all weekend for your promised 48 and here it is almost 11 o'clock on Monday and no payoff. What gives? :confused2::icon_smile:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've been away from this thread for awhile, but I've been picking up some really nice stuff nonetheless. Most of it will be reasonably described as in excellent condition, unless some other consideration of interest weighed higher than condition. I've passed on alot of things that would normally get action here for the most minor issues, so I hope you fellows enjoy what's to come, there will be further posts in the coming days and weeks, so stay tuned--a few of these items are quite remarkable.

I'll start with some shirts:

Each will be $28 conus, reduced for multiples.
Measurements available upon request.

*Sero 100% Pima Cotton Pinpoint Oxford, 17 1/2-34*

*CLAIMED! Thanks.*

This one's been through the wash, but it is basically new. The buttonholes even have threads coming from the cut fabric inside the hole, the same thing I remember from my favorite old Sero back in the day.




*Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16 1/2-33*




*Brooks Brothers Pinpoint Oxford Pinstripe, 16 1/2-34*




*Bullock & Jones Olive Candy Stripe Spread Collar, 15 1/2-34*




*Kenneth Gordon French Cuff Spread Collar, 15 1/2-34*




*Kenneth Gordon Madras "Guaranteed to Bleed", L*




And now a few sundries:

*L.L. Bean Three Season Jacket, Medium Tall*

Made in USA. Excellent condition.

$45 conus.




*Patch Madras Flat Cap, Large*

$20 conus.




*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Brogue Tassel Loafers, 10D*

It's been suggested that J&Ms don't get enough love around here, in evidence on their behalf are these gorgeous tassels. They have tons of life left and no significant flaws--there are some brush marks in the polish and a shallow, miniscule couple of scratches on the left toe--a light, mac method polish treatment and they're damn near perfect.

$65 shipped conus.



*Dexter Made in USA Rubber Soled Saddle Oxfords, 11D*

I let a pair like this in my size pass me by a couple of weeks ago, and they've been haunting me; every time I'm reminded, it hurts. These have moderate wear and no unexpected flaws--the pictures show everything.

$45 conus.


*Vintage USA The Florsheim Shoe Longwings, 11D*

Only a couple of wearings.

$65 conus.


More later....


----------



## TweedyDon

tonylumpkin said:


> OK TweedyDon, I waited patiently all weekend for your promised 48 and here it is almost 11 o'clock on Monday and no payoff. What gives? :confused2::icon_smile:


Absence makes the heart grow fonder! 

It'l be up later today, if the weather cooperates! (If it's too overcast I find it almost impossible to take reasonable pictures.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price reduced on New, Boxed, Classic English Filofax!*

*Now just $40 shipped!* 

I have a habit of acquiring "back ups" for items that I really like (and then sometimes back up for the back ups...) just in case they get lost or damaged beyond repair, and I think it's time that I divested myself of some of them!

So, I'm making available this classic English accessory, the *iconic Filofax pocket personal organizer*! This is still *new and unused in its original box, with its original tissue paper covering*. This is the high-end "Kensington" model (Filofaxes varies quite a bit in quality, but this is one of the best ones), and it's a little beauty, in lovely soft leather. It features a set of credit card pockets on the front inside, and a zippered bills/receipts compartment on the other side. I'll include the address book dividers--as well as a new, unopened set of inserts from 2002 if you'd like 'em! Replacement inserts are readily and inexpensively available.

*This still has its "new expensive leather" smell as soon as you open the box!*

Asking just* $40, carefully shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img139.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax015.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax019.jpg/ https://img804.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax013.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax017.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax016.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax014.jpg/


----------



## efdll

PM sent on Sero shirt.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

NEW in package, Schoolboy Muffler from Luke Eyres in Cambridge England. Was part of a custom order, no association with any school.

I have 2 of these available.

$40 each + S&H


----------



## dwebber18

*Polo university stripe OCBD 17.5 36/37*

Hey everyone, I've got a shirt to offer today. Its an older Ralph Lauren university stripe OCBD in blue. I love this shirt, its very comfortable and fits very well, but the sleeves were always too short for me. I've been wearing it for some time with the sleeves rolled up, and am only getting rid of it because I replaced it with a properly fitting shirt. The size is 17.5 neck and 36/37 sleeves and I would call that true to size. Its not as big as BBs traditional fit but not quite as fitted as their slim fit, its right in the middle and its great. Its not a non-iron, so its quite traditional and very comfortable. Keep this one from going to Goodwill, so $15 shipped and it will be yours.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

PM received on the Sero. 

Any other messages sent to me were not received. My inbox is now cleared, so please try again if you've attempted to contact me.


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drops on these items. Check out my sales thread!



Orgetorix said:


> Lots of almost-Trad items in my Sales forum thread: BB suit and moleskins, GTH cords, canvassed gray herringbone suit, and a gorgeous handwoven Donegal tweed!
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...hers-suit-amp-moleskins&p=1152938#post1152938


----------



## TweedyDon

*36R-48L: Tweeds with matching vests by Polo and Boss; BEAUTIFUL Classic 3/2 navy blazer with 3 patch pockets by Huntington*

I have three more jackets to pass on today--including the much-promised treat for the 48Ls! 

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and offers are VERY welcome.

*Please PM with interest!*

*
1) Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.*

This is lovely, and, being Union-made in the USA, dates from a time when Polo clothing was actually well worth what you'd pay for it! This is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. This is very Brideshead Revisited! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 42
Shoulder: 18.5

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds046.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds047.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds049.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds050.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds051.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds052.jpg/

*2) Boss Tweed with matching vest. Canvassed?*

*Avert your eyes*, for though this is tweed, it's not exactly trad...

This was Made in West Germany, and so dates from the time when Boss was almost worth what you'd pay for it! To be sure, Boss gets little love here, in large part because it's no longer made that well, in general, and because it certainly isn't worth what it's retailed for. But this jacket and matching vest are nowhere near retail here, and are decently made! This jacket is fully lined, is (Flusser preferred) ventless, and appears to be fully canvassed. The tweed is lovely; a very nice Donegal-style dark brown with lots of texture and flecking. The pockets on the vest are fully functional, as is the waist adjuster at its back. As with the Polo, above, you could wear the jacket and vest either together or separately.

*Asking just $39, or offer, for both!*

This is tagged a *36R*, and appears to fit true to size; it's certainly far too small for me, a 39L!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2 (from padding, rather than cut)
Length: 29 1/2
*
NB: The lighter close-up was taken with a flash to capture the texture and flecking better.*

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds023.jpg/ https://img181.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds024.jpg/ https://img177.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds025.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds026.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds027.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds029.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds030.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds032.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds033.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds034.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds057.jpg/

*3) GORGEOUS Classic navy Huntington 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets and ALL the trad. desiderata! Canvassed. *

This is simply beautiful! It's a classic navy 3/2 blazer by Huntington, with all of the trad desiderata; a lovely lapel roll, lapped seams throughout, three front patch pockets (including the breast pocket!), 2 button cuffs, half lining, half canvassed, and Made in the USA. It's also in superb condition, except for a small and hard to spot whitish scuff mark on the front by the lapel, which I'm tried to capture in the photographs and which will almost certainly be removed on dry cleaning. Apart from this, this jacket is likely unworn. However, because of the small mark, this is just

*$50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

This is tagged a *48L* and seems to run true, but see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 7/7 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds035.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds041.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds045.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds039.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds042.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds044.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds043.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds037.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed with lather trim, and ridiculously preppy 3/2 blazer with all the trimmings, including full canvassing!*

*The following tweedy preppiness-es are still available, with reduced prices!*

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Uber.-Prep fully canvassed 3/2 sack blazer*

This jacket is gorgeous! It has beautifully narrow lapels, a hook vent, half-lining, lapped seam, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, AND it's fully canvassed. It also has the rare and desirable three patch pockets, and silver/pewter-coloured buttons. It was Made in the USA. The only flaws that I can find are some age discolouration (shown) at the bottom of the lining, which can't, of course, be seen when this is worn. That this is such a splendid jacket makes it shocking that it was clearly worn by a chap still in prep. school, as per the pocket crest. Given how lovely this jacket is, I suggest you cover this with your own school/university/club/regimental crest. Alternatively--and I know that this is heresy!--you could wear this as part of a "Gossip Girl"/"Prep. School" Hallowe'en costume, and be the best dressed chap at the party!

*Asking just $32, or offer.*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff001.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff003.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff006.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff007.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff008.jpg/ https://img229.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff004.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff010.jpg/

*2) Leather-trimmed tweed jacket!*

This is terrific! It has leather elbow patches, leather trim on the pocket flaps, and leather trim on the edge of the pocket openings. It also has leather trim on the exterior breast pocket! It's also half-lined, has dual vents, and is half-canvassed. The only flaws that I can detect are some minor wear to the elbow patches--nothing major, or unsightly, and commensurate with its age--and the fact that at some point the two front buttons were replaced, and no longer match the cuff buttons. But this is an easy fix, especially as I'll include a complete set of replacement buttons, gratis.

*Asking $32, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/5
Length: 30

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff012.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff013.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff014.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff015.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff016.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff020.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff017.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff018.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff019.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops on the ties below.

Ties! Ask about discounts on multiples.

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ties002.jpg

1. RL Polo 3.5" *$14 > $12
*2. Brooks 3.25" *$4* > *$2 with any other tie.
* 3. Brooks 3" *$14* > *$12*
4. Brooks 3.25" *$14* > *$12*
5. JAB USA-made 3 1/8" *$12* >* $10*
6. RL Polo 3" *$12* > *$10*
7. Robert Talbott 3.75" *$12 > $10.50 *


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Harris Tweed sport coat, in light brown-cream herringbone. Zero flaws, with mint leather buttons. Two button, single vent, darted. Made in USA. Chest: 22 inches; Length: 31.75 inches from bottom of collar; Shoulders: 18 inches. $25 CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sleeves on the above Harris?


----------



## brantley11

*Updates and drops with Thumbnail Pictures*

*Here is my update with Thumbnails. I hope everyone can see all the items now without a long wait time. I also lowered the prices significantly.

All reasonable offers or trades will be considered. I wear a 10 ½ or 11 D in shoes--no black, 42 R Patterned Jackets/ Light Grey Suit and 34 x 32 pants--flannel and brown, and Ecru or University Stripe Shirt 16 35.*
*
None of the shoes include the shoe trees*

4.) Alden Burgundy Shell Cordovan 990 Plain Toe Blucher 9 C Barrie Last
Leather is in great shape-normal scuffs on the toe area and heel area. The double leather soles are in good condition, as are the welts. The soles and heels have been replaced and were done very well. Shoe Trees are not included.
$200>$175 including CONUS

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img8600v.jpg/https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img8602l.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img8603x.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img8604.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8607i.jpg/

*Below is a personal pair that I am selling to help pay for the English Bench Made Black LWB Shells I bought off eBay. Please help me pay for the new pair by buying this pair.*
5.) Alden Black Calf 971 Straight Tip Blucher Aberdeen Last 10.5 D
Leather is in great condition. Soles and heels have been replaced and have been done really well. The soles have a lot of thickness left and are solid. There are no issues with this shoe; like I said I am selling these to pay for my "new" pair. Shoe Trees are not included.
$119.99>$99.99 including CONUS
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8875y.jpg/https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8876.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img8877q.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8878b.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img8879l.jpg/https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img8882q.jpg/

6.) Brooks Brothers Classic Burgundy Penny Loafers 8 ½ D 
Leather and soles are in great condition. Many miles left on these shoes. Made in U.S.A
$50>$40 including CONUS

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8620d.jpg/https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img8621y.jpg/https://img89.imageshack.us/i/img8622f.jpg/
https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img8623.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img8624o.jpg/https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img8625r.jpg/

7.) Allen Edmonds Oakmont Tan Suede with Walnut Leather Saddle Oxford 10 C
Leather and Suede are in good condition. The Red Brick sole shows wear, but have many miles left on them.
$55>$45 including CONUS

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img8726uz.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8727o.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img8728f.jpg/
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img8729z.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img8730g.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img8731f.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8734e.jpg/

*Now the clothes offering*
8.) Lord Jeff 100% Shetland Wool Made in USA XL
Charcoal with colored specs. No holes. Tan Suede Leather Patches.
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
Length from BOC: 30"
$35>$25 including CONUS

https://img207.imageshack.us/i/img8654g.jpg/https://img409.imageshack.us/i/img8655.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img8656h.jpg/

9.) Viyella Red Plaid 80% Cotton 20% Wool L Some Bleeding otherwise great condition
The bleeding is more obvious on the back toward the shirt tail; see 3rd picture.
Chest: 25 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length: 31"
$25>$17 including CONUS

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img8648s.jpg/https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img8651k.jpg/
https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8649mg.jpg/



11.) L.L. Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt 16 ½ Navy two breast pockets made in USA great condition
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23 ½"
Length from BOC: 31"
$25>$17 including CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8652o.jpg/
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8653z.jpg/


12.) Pendleton Wool Work Shirt Jac Red Plaid Men's S No Holes Great Condition
Chest: 19"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 22 ¼"
Length: 29 ½"
$25>$17 including CONUS

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img8646n.jpg/https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img8647x.jpg/


13.) Pendleton Wool Work Shirt jac Brown Grey Plaid Men's 16 (See measurements for accurate fit) No Holes Great Condition
Chest: 22"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 22"
Length: 30"
$25>17 including CONUS

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8644r.jpg/https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img8645w.jpg/


14.) PRL Woodsman Workshirt Red/Black Check 2 Buttoned Flap Pockets Men's M
Chest: 25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 ¼"
Length: 32"
$20>$15 including CONUS

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8642v.jpg/https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8643r.jpg/

15.) Milton's 100% Fine Camel Hair Brown Blazer 3 Button Darted 42 R Great Condition Two eraser size stains on the lining No Vent
Chest: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30"
$30>$20 including CONUS

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/img8659z.jpg/https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img8660.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8661e.jpg/https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img8662.jpg/
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img8664z.jpg/https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img8665ic.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8666ju.jpg/

16.) Brown Tweed Made in USA 2 Buttoned Darted Leather Buttons Suede Elbow Patches Patch Pockets Neck strap Center Vent 50% Wool 50% Lambs Wool 40R Great Condition (All the trad necessities) 
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 18 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 ½"
$35>$25 including CONUS

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img8675q.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8677h.jpg/https://img186.imageshack.us/i/img8678w.jpg/
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img8680o.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img8681c.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img8682t.jpg/
https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img8683f.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img8684c.jpg/https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8685f.jpg/
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img8686s.jpg/https://img545.imageshack.us/i/img8687n.jpg/
17.) Charcoal 100% Cashmere 2 Button Mother of Pearl Darted Center Vent Fully Lined Union Made in USA 42 R Great Condition
Chest: 22 ½"
Shoulder: 18 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length: 30 ½"
$50>$30 including CONUS

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img8671p.jpg/https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img8669x.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/img8672.jpg/
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img8673.jpg/https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img8674w.jpg/

18.)**Warning not really trad-purists cover your eyes** Canali Milano for Bloomingdales Tan Black Blue Houndstooth Wool Blazer 2 Buttoned Darted Made in Italy No Vent Fully Lined 44 L( EURO 56L)
Chest: 23"
Shoulder: 19 ¼"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26 ½"
Length: 32"
$55>$40 including CONUS

https://img89.imageshack.us/i/img8688.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img8689b.jpg/https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8690.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8691l.jpg/https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8692o.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img8693c.jpg/
https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img8694o.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/img8695n.jpg/https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img8696e.jpg/

19.)Black Pelican Made in USA Suspender/Braces Nylon and Leather
$15>$10 including CONUS

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img8711c.jpg/https://img149.imageshack.us/i/img8714c.jpg/


20.) Cole Haan Navy Burgundy Suspenders/Braces Stretchy Nylon and Leather
$20>$15 including CONUS

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img8715b.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img8716j.jpg/
21.)Brooks Brothers Ribbon Belt Navy Red Blue Gold Men's S 
Length: 42"
$15>$10 including CONUS

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img8706.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img8707.jpg/

22.) Old Lacoste Stretchy Knit Belt Khaki Leather 36
Length: 32" From end of leather to middle hole
$15>$10 including CONUS

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img8708d.jpg/https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img8709c.jpg/https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img8710.jpg/

24.) Thomas Pink Elephant Whimsical Design Pink Blue Made in Italy
$20>$15 including CONUS

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img8724d.jpg/https://img241.imageshack.us/i/img8723.jpg/https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8725c.jpg/

25.) Rivetz of Boston Real Ancient Madder Tie Maroon Red Blue Gold
$15>$10 including CONUS

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8717j.jpg/

26.) Older Preswick & Moore Authentic Indian Madras Back Collar Button Mother of Pearl Buttons Short Sleeve Red Navy Green Tan L
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 10 ½"
Length: 33"
$15>$10 including CONUS


https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img8697.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img8698.jpg/

27.) Old Gitman Bros. Indian Cotton Madras Short Sleeve Shirt Made in USA L
Chest: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 10 ½"
Length: 32"
$20>$15 including CONUS

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img8700ij.jpg/https://img99.imageshack.us/i/img8702k.jpg/

28.) Sero Superfine Popli 55% Cotton 45% Poly Made in USA XL Tall
Chest: 25 ¾"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 11"
Length: 35"
$15>$10 incl CONUS

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8703z.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8704o.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates on tweeds!*



TweedyDon said:


> *The following tweeds are still available, with some price drops*--*offers welcome on al*l!
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *1) Connemara tweed Irish walking hat*
> 
> *Original post:*
> 
> I have too many tweed hats, so this one needs a new home! It's a classic Irish Walking Hat, Made in Ireland by Millars of Connemara. It's lined in dark red with a fully stitched interior to give it shape; he crown of the hat is also fully stitched. This is *NOT* one of the common tweed "bucket hats" which have just "domes" of tweed! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> It measures 22" along the circumference of the interior; I'm a 7 1/8, and this is either just right, or a tiny tad snug, depending on preference.
> 
> Asking *$24 or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> https://img834.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements001.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements002.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements003.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements007.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements008.jpg/
> 
> *2) c. 40-42L Donegal tweed hacking jacket. Canvassed.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*
> 
> Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $30*
> 
> *NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/
> 
> *4) Light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with elbow patches!* *Canvassed.*
> 
> Another lovely classic Made in the USA Harris tweed in light brown herringbone, complete with added suede brown elbow patches and a modified two-tone lining. This is a lovely jacket, and one that's in Very Good condition; the tweed itself is in excellent condition (what might appear to be a small brown mark on the lapel is in in fact part of the tweed, testifying to its hand-woven nature), but the elbow patches could have been applied with smaller stitches, and there's the start of a small fray under one arm inside the jacket in the lining (shown). It has the classic leather buttons, is half-lined, and has a single vent. This is a steal, since I'm
> 
> *Asking just $30 or offer. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> 
> https://img201.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest053.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest054.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest057.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest058.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest139.jpg/
> 
> *5) Brown herringbone Harris Tweed* *Canvassed *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate tweed, with elbow patch options!* *Canvassed.*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*L. L. Bean Blucher Moccasins, 12D*

Only a few wearings on these. 
$45 shipped. 









*Orvis Cords, 38*

Excellent condition. 
Waist: 38"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 31"

$35 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drops:

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15001.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42 > now $39.50 > $36* shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*Brooks Brothers dark brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked 42L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19
P2P 22.5
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.25
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells009.jpg https://img580.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells011.jpg https://img810.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells012.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells013.jpg
*
**$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27* *shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*


----------



## 32rollandrock

ArtVandalay said:


> Sleeves on the above Harris?


26 inches.


----------



## allan

*Barbour Kielder coat: another drop!*

Wasn't this a good enough bargain? OK, here's a further drop. This coat needs a good home!

*Now $99** shipped.*



allan said:


> Barbour "Kielder" field coat. Ideal for fall weather!
> 
> I bought this on eBay last year. It's a beautiful, high-quality coat, but I've hardly worn it. I've had to admit that it's too big for me.
> 
> Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, *not *waxed.
> 
> Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.
> 
> 23" shoulder to shoulder
> 25" across chest
> 23" across waist
> 35.5" center of collar to cuff
> 32" collar seam to hem
> 
> Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.
> 
> Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.
> 
> I see no signs of wear at all.
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hpim3115a.jpg/
> 
> List $598. Asking $120 -> $110 *-> $99 *shipped in the US. Shipping at cost, minus US shipping cost, elsewhere.


----------



## JCrewfan

Generous price drops on the following:



JCrewfan said:


> (Clickable images)
> *
> Brown Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack, ~36-38R.* Fully lined. Made in USA. $50 *> $35* shipped within CONUS.
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Shoulders: 17.75"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length (BOC): 30.75"
> 
> 
> 
> *
> RL Chaps Camel Hair sport coat, ~36-38R. *Gray, fully lined. Made in USA. $50 *> $35* shipped within CONUS.
> 
> Chest: 24.25"
> Shoulders: 17.25"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length (BOC): 30"
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Vintage Pendleton Walking hat, size Medium.* 100% wool, made in USA. $25 *> $20* shipped within CONUS.


----------



## Orgetorix

SOLD pending payment



Orgetorix said:


> It's a trad tie extravaganza!
> 
> All ties are $15 delivered CONUS. Paypal non-personal only. PM me and order by number.
> 
> Special deal: Take all eight ties below for $100 and have an instant trad tie wardrobe for fall!
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6497.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6498.jpg
> 
> L-R:
> 1. SOLD
> 2. BB silk, 3 1/4"
> 3. BB silk, 3 1/4"
> 4. SOLD


----------



## brozek

I have a vintage LL Bean sweater that I'd definitely be keeping if it was a little longer (I'm 6'2" and run into this problem a lot, unfortunately). It's tagged Medium, but check the measurements below. I'm asking $25 shipped, and I can take it to the Post Office as early as this afternoon. Thanks!

Chest (armpit to armpit) 21.5"
Length (bottom of collar) 26"
Sleeve (from center of back) 32"
Shoulders 20"


----------



## TheWGP

* DROPS AS OF 10/21! 

Really trying to get this stuff out the door so I can move on to other posts! All prices still include shipping, so if you live very far away from me I'm losing money on some of these shipping costs... I'm literally PAYING to give you this stuff!
*

As usual,* all prices STILL include shipping * within the Continental USA, but I will ship elsewhere, just PM me to inquire. Payment is via Paypal, and I'd be more than happy to trade if you have anything I'd like!

As always, remember the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click to enlarge!

17) Land's End Harris Tweed newsboy cap - Made in the USA! Claimed!

1) Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow v-neck sweater, *CLAIMED*

2) Sero burgundy button-down "Washed Cottons" shirt, size XL. This has great detailing - the button on the back of the collar, buttonhole on front pocket, 100% cotton. Really nice shirt, maybe the nicest Sero I've seen. This has an awesome locker loop at the back above the pleat, too - great matching colors! Measurements: p2p 26-27ish, sleeves 35ish. $28>20 16  *> $9*











3) Ralph Lauren RRL early years shirt - Claimed!
5) Loro Piana 100% cotton Made in Italy pink/white/red button-down shirt. Claimed!

10) Brooks Brothers cords, perfect for fall! Dark grey/green, tagged 33/32 BUT measure 34" + 0" waist, 32" + 1.5" cuffs inseam. $25 $16 $12*>9*











11) Recent Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos - Thompson. Cement color. Tagged 34/30, BUT measure 35/28 + .5" to let with 1.5" cuffs. 100% cotton. Wear to the bottom of one pant leg; didn't notice till I got home, doh! $22>13>9 *> $5*











12) VERY, VERY recent - no more than a year or so old, judging from the tags - Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - Elliott. Khaki color. 100% cotton. Tagged 38/30, but measure 39" waist, 30" inseam + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. $25>16>12* > $9*











13) Vintage Made in the USA Brooks Brothers 100% Linen pants, light oatmeal color. Tagged 36 Long, measure 37" + 2.25" to let in the waist, inseam 33" + 1" to let + 1.5" cuffs. Find some of these with one inch more in the waist and send them to me! :icon_smile_wink: $25 $16 11*> $9











*
15) Vintage Hickey-Freeman (yes, the real one with the hand-sewing label) charcoal wool overcoat in herringbone. CLAIMED![/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Please feel free to make offers on the items I have posted on the previous page.

Here's another:

*NWOT L. L. Bean Classic Fit Chinos, 37 w/unfinished hems*

$30 shipped.


----------



## swb120

I can't believe no one has grabbed that beautiful Hickey Freeman herringbone topcoat yet...and for only $25! I have one very similar to that one, and it's beautiful.

It might be helpful to show a pic of the location of the mothbite, and to describe the wool of the coat - i.e. is it heavier, thicker wool, or a lighter, tighter weave?

Brozek's wool Bean sweater is sweet, too. Alas, I am too fat for it!


----------



## TheWGP

swb120 said:


> I can't believe no one has grabbed that beautiful Hickey Freeman herringbone topcoat yet...and for only $25! I have one very similar to that one, and it's beautiful.
> 
> It might be helpful to show a pic of the location of the mothbite, and to describe the wool of the coat - i.e. is it heavier, thicker wool, or a lighter, tighter weave?


Edited - it's a fairly tight woven lighter weave. The mothbite is on the back, below the shoulder on one side, IIRC. I'll take a photo and post it tonight - I meant to originally but forgot, thanks for kicking my butt to get around to it!


----------



## swb120

Just received a lovely Santa emblematic from brantley11 - exactly as described and shipped quickly. Thank you!


----------



## hbcomb1

*Corbin 3/2 Sack Tweed ~44R*

$20.00 (OBO) shipped to CONUS. This sport coat was a nice hand me down but is unfortunately a bit too large for me. Corbin label; 3/2 three-season tweed (lighter than a Harris). Center rear vent with 4 button sleeves and flap pockets. Partially lined. Here are a couple of pics:



















Measurements: 32.5 inches from top of collar to bottom hem; 24.5 inch sleeves; 18.75 inches across back from shoulder to shoulder. Excellent condition. Please send a PM if you are interested. Plus, I have more in this size.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops

Leatherman Ltd fly-fishing belt. Moderate wear.

Tagged: 42 (for a 40" waist)

Price: $10.00<<12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img179.imageshack.us/i/adsr546001.jpg/

From my closet: Lands End light blue cashmere v-neck sweater. 100% cashmere. 2-ply. Made in China. No condition issues

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 43"
Sleeves (unstretched): 33"

Price: $24.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/adsr546025.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/adsr546026.jpg/

Viyella sport shirt. 80/20 cotton/wool blend. Made in USA. No condition issues.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 53"
Sleeves: 35.5"

Price: $24.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img529.imageshack.us/i/adsr546004.jpg/https://img811.imageshack.us/i/adsr546006.jpg/

Brooks Brothers houndstooth sport coat. 2 button, darted. 1/2 canvas. Fully lined. Single vented. 100% wool. Made in USA

No tagged size, but about a 44R
Chest: 47"
Waist: 45"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 30"

Price: $30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img403.imageshack.us/i/adsr546007.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/adsr546009.jpg/https://img252.imageshack.us/i/adsr546010.jpg/

Turnbull & Asser Sea Island cotton shirt. French cuffs. Yellow in color. Condition is excellent, EXCEPT: small pinprick on collar (pictured) - they are not visible from more than a foot or two away

Tagged: 39
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $25.00<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img218.imageshack.us/i/adsr546033.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/adsr546030.jpg/https://img696.imageshack.us/i/adsr546032.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Morrrrre Drops!! No interest in the Corbin? A perfect fall coat!

Anybody interested in these Made in the USA Sebago Boat Shoes? Size 9W 
*$26 > 22.50 >now $20 > $18 *shipped.

https://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=octties049.jpg

https://img835.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebagos001.jpg https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebagos003.jpg https://img827.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebagos004.jpg

*3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

Asking 40 > 37.50 > 34.50 > $31.50 > $29 >$27.50* > $25 shipped!

*


----------



## AlanC

More price drops! (plus thumbnails!)

*Burberry* hooded jacket
Tagged size: Small (would work best for a Short due to arm length)

This is a fantastic coat that I would keep if the sleeves weren't too short for me. Great for layering.

Freshly dry cleaned, dry cleaning tags still on it. When I bought this it needed a freshening up so I had it dry cleaned prior to selling. It's cleaned up and ready to wear fresh out of the box!

*NOW $70* $80 $90 delivered, CONUS

Chest: 24.5"
Sleeve from center of collar (measured like a shirt sleeve): 32.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"










 

*SOLD!* Southwick 3/2 tweed sack
Tagged size: 39R

A classic tweed for fall. One sleeve missing a button (has 2 rather than 3). Just turn it into a 2-button cuff to increase the Tradly quotient.

*NOW 40!* $45 $55 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder: 17 1/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/6141/img2721o.jpg

 

*Orvis* Harris Tweed 3/2 sportcoat
Made in England
Tagged Size: *46L*
*Now 40!*$45 $55 $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 24.5"
Sleeve From Shoulder:25.25"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length From Bottom of Collar: 31.75"

https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2483h.jpg 

*NWT Brooks Brothers* check sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged Size: 36R
*Now $65!* $75 $85 $95 delivered CONUS, Paypal










 https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2485wv.jpg

Chest: 20"
Sleeve From Shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 18"
Length From Bottom of Collar: 30.5"

*Andover Shop*
*Now $20!* $25 $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
Tagged size is incorrect (otherwise it would fit me), approximately a EU 58/US 7 1/4


----------



## rabidawg

ArtVandalay said:


> Morrrrre Drops!! No interest in the Corbin? A perfect fall coat!
> 
> Anybody interested in these Made in the USA Sebago Boat Shoes? Size 9W
> *$26 > 22.50 > now $20 > $18 *shipped.
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=octties049.jpg


Art, they're a bit large for me, but I think those would have sold already with more pictures (sole, etc.). The leather looks great.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Point taken...more photos added.


----------



## hookem12387

Would anyone care to trade a pair of 11D Florsheim LWB for some other LWBs in 10.5D? These are just a bit too large for me.


----------



## mjo_1

Any interest in a Leatherman nautical flag belt? It's the navy signal flag pattern on a navy background, as shown by the link:



Size 34, fits a 32ish waist. I love it but have convinced myself it'll never fit again. $20 Shipped.


Best,

Michael


----------



## SeaGriffin

Silly question, but I can't find the answer....wasn't someone selling a couple of polos and a lacoste a few pages ago?

Never mind. I was confused and talking about this:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=205053


----------



## TweedyDon

*Suits and blazers! Cashmere, Bespoke w/monogrammed buttons, Paul Stuart, Morty Sills (Gordon Geckos tailor), 3/2 sack, more!!*

*Price drops on remaining suits and jackets!*

As always, al*l prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Nieman Marcus Cashmere blazer* *Canvassed?*

I've no idea what colour this is: black, or a very dark midnight blue? It's by Nieman Marcus, and is 100% cashmere. It's fully lined, ventless and seems to be half-canvassed. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28 or offer. *

Tagged a *41R*, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest084.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest086.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest088.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest087.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest093.jpg/

*2) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*3) Paul Stuart suit. Canvassed.*

This is a lovely suit! Made in Canada, it's half canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have a terrific waist-adjuster on the waistband. They also feature a coin pocket on the front, and suspender/braces buttons. The suit is all wool. It does have a very small and faded green mark just under the buttons on the left sleeve (shown), but this might come out with dry cleaning. Given this flaw, though, I would say that it's in Very Good condition. 
*
Hence, asking just $32 or offer. *

*Tagged a 43L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1)
Cuff: 1 3/4

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest120.jpg/ https://img301.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest121.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest123.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest122.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest124.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest125.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest127.jpg/

*4) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Fully canvassed*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$55 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

Lapel detail:

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/

*5) Uber.-Prep fully canvassed 3/2 sack blazer*

This jacket is gorgeous! It has beautifully narrow lapels, a hook vent, half-lining, lapped seam, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, AND it's fully canvassed. It also has the rare and desirable three patch pockets, and silver/pewter-coloured buttons. It was Made in the USA. The only flaws that I can find are some age discolouration (shown) at the bottom of the lining, which can't, of course, be seen when this is worn. That this is such a splendid jacket makes it shocking that it was clearly worn by a chap still in prep. school, as per the pocket crest. Given how lovely this jacket is, I suggest you cover this with your own school/university/club/regimental crest. Alternatively--and I know that this is heresy!--you could wear this as part of a "Gossip Girl"/"Prep. School" Hallowe'en costume, and be the best dressed chap at the party!

*Asking just $28 or offer.*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff001.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff003.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff006.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff007.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff008.jpg/ https://img229.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff004.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff010.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drop!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have three more jackets to pass on today--including the much-promised treat for the 48Ls!
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and offers are VERY welcome.
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *
> 1) Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Boss Tweed with matching vest. Canvassed?*
> 
> *Avert your eyes*, for though this is tweed, it's not exactly trad...
> 
> This was Made in West Germany, and so dates from the time when Boss was almost worth what you'd pay for it! To be sure, Boss gets little love here, in large part because it's no longer made that well, in general, and because it certainly isn't worth what it's retailed for. But this jacket and matching vest are nowhere near retail here, and are decently made! This jacket is fully lined, is (Flusser preferred) ventless, and appears to be fully canvassed. The tweed is lovely; a very nice Donegal-style dark brown with lots of texture and flecking. The pockets on the vest are fully functional, as is the waist adjuster at its back. As with the Polo, above, you could wear the jacket and vest either together or separately.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer, for both!*
> 
> This is tagged a *36R*, and appears to fit true to size; it's certainly far too small for me, a 39L!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2 (from padding, rather than cut)
> Length: 29 1/2
> *
> NB: The lighter close-up was taken with a flash to capture the texture and flecking better.*
> 
> https://img840.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds023.jpg/ https://img181.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds024.jpg/ https://img177.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds025.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds026.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds027.jpg/ https://img205.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds029.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds030.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds032.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds033.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds034.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds057.jpg/
> 
> *3) GORGEOUS Classic navy Huntington 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets and ALL the trad. desiderata! Canvassed. *
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## mikejw

I purchased these two items on the exchange a few months ago. Neither fit, so I'm passing them along for what I paid. I haven't worn either since I bought them. They are both in excellent condition.

1. Southwick Flannel Blazer, darted, 2 button, half-lined (original post: https://bit.ly/9lgmcr)

Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30
Sleeve: 24 (1-1.5 to let out)
Shoulders: 18






$20 shipped CONUS, which reflects the Dartophobe Discount. Seriously, around here, I can't even thrift a vomit-stained Haggar for 20 bones.

2. Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed Body Armor (original post: https://bit.ly/aNO8FD N.B. my measurements differ slightly)

Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Length (BOC): 30.5
Sleeve: 26
Shoulders: 19





$32 shipped CONUS. This is a gnarly, frothing beast of a tweed, weighing in at 2.8 lbs (the Southwick blazer above weighs 1.6 lbs). Narrow lapels, true three button, fully lined. It is missing one sleeve button, and is darted, but not offensively so.

This is my first post on the exchange. If you are reluctant to transact with me for this reason, contact me and we'll work something out.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Some new ties, LL Bean Cardigan, Harris*

The first two ties haven't been listed before. The other four I've had up on the exchange in the past and remain unsold.

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties005.jpg
Group 1:
1. Ben Silver 3.25" * $15*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5*

Group 2: *$5 Each*
1. Robert Talbott Made in England 3.25"
2. Lands End 3.75"
3. Arnie Cotton Knit 2.25"

Take all six for *$40 *
*
Vintage LL Bean 65/35 Lambswool/Camelhair Cardigan*
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties018.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties019.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties020.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties021.jpg
Made in USA
Six button front
No holes or other visible flaws
Marked Size Large
Pit to Pit 19"
Length Top of collar to bottom 25"
Sleeve length from middle of collar 36" (with turnback cuffs unrolled)
I wish this thing fit me...it's been sitting in my closet forever. Time to go to a new home.

*$35* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*2B Brown Harris Tweed...measures to a 42L*

I bought this on Ebay for myself but the posted measurements were off by an inch in the shoulders and, as a result, doesn't fit. It's a nice reddish-brown color. Just looking to get back what I paid for it.
https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed002.jpg https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed004.jpg https://img841.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed006.jpg https://img812.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed007.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed009.jpg
Measurements:
Shoulders 19"
P2P 22"
Length BOC 31.75"
Sleeves 26"

*$30 *shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)


----------



## brantley11

*Last drops before eBay or Consignment Store*

*Here is my update with Thumbnails. I hope everyone can see all the items now without a long wait time. I also lowered the prices significantly.

All reasonable offers or trades will be considered. I wear a 10 ½ or 11 D in shoes--no black, 41R or 42 R Patterned Jackets/ Light Grey Suit and 34 x 32 pants--flannel, navy and brown, and Ecru or University Stripe Shirt 16 35.*
*
None of the shoes include the shoe trees*

4.) Alden Burgundy Shell Cordovan 990 Plain Toe Blucher 9 C Barrie Last
Leather is in great shape-normal scuffs on the toe area and heel area. The double leather soles are in good condition, as are the welts. The soles and heels have been replaced and were done very well. Shoe Trees are not included.
$200>$175 including CONUS

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img8600v.jpg/https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img8602l.jpg/https://img412.imageshack.us/i/img8603x.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img8604.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8607i.jpg/

*Below is a personal pair that I am selling to help pay for the English Bench Made Black LWB Shells I bought off eBay. Please help me pay for the new pair by buying this pair.*
5.) Alden Black Calf 971 Straight Tip Blucher Aberdeen Last 10.5 D
Leather is in great condition. Soles and heels have been replaced and have been done really well. The soles have a lot of thickness left and are solid. There are no issues with this shoe; like I said I am selling these to pay for my "new" pair. Shoe Trees are not included.
$119.99>$89.99 including CONUS
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8875y.jpg/https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img8876.jpg/https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img8877q.jpg/https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img8878b.jpg/https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img8879l.jpg/https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img8882q.jpg/

7.) Allen Edmonds Oakmont Tan Suede with Walnut Leather Saddle Oxford 10 C
Leather and Suede are in good condition. The Red Brick sole shows wear, but have many miles left on them.
$55>$35 including CONUS

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img8726uz.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8727o.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img8728f.jpg/
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img8729z.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img8730g.jpg/https://img139.imageshack.us/i/img8731f.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8734e.jpg/

*Now the clothes offering*
8.) Lord Jeff 100% Shetland Wool Made in USA XL
Charcoal with colored specs. No holes. Tan Suede Leather Patches.
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26"
Length from BOC: 30"
$35>$25>$20 including CONUS

https://img207.imageshack.us/i/img8654g.jpg/https://img409.imageshack.us/i/img8655.jpg/https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img8656h.jpg/

9.) Viyella Red Plaid 80% Cotton 20% Wool L Some Bleeding otherwise great condition
The bleeding is more obvious on the back toward the shirt tail; see 3rd picture.
Chest: 25 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length: 31"
$25>$17>$15 including CONUS

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img8648s.jpg/https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img8651k.jpg/
https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8649mg.jpg/



11.) L.L. Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt 16 ½ Navy two breast pockets made in USA great condition
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23 ½"
Length from BOC: 31"
$25>$17>$15 including CONUS

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8652o.jpg/
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img8653z.jpg/


12.) Pendleton Wool Work Shirt Jac Red Plaid Men's S No Holes Great Condition
Chest: 19"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 22 ¼"
Length: 29 ½"
$25>$17>$15 including CONUS

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img8646n.jpg/https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img8647x.jpg/


13.) Pendleton Wool Work Shirt jac Brown Grey Plaid Men's 16 (See measurements for accurate fit) No Holes Great Condition
Chest: 22"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 22"
Length: 30"
$25>17>$15 including CONUS

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8644r.jpg/https://img269.imageshack.us/i/img8645w.jpg/


14.) PRL Woodsman Workshirt Red/Black Check 2 Buttoned Flap Pockets Men's M
Chest: 25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 ¼"
Length: 32"
$20>$15>$12 including CONUS

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8642v.jpg/https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img8643r.jpg/

15.) Milton's 100% Fine Camel Hair Brown Blazer 3 Button Darted 42 R Great Condition Two eraser size stains on the lining No Vent
Chest: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30"
$30>$20>$15 including CONUS

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/img8659z.jpg/https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img8660.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8661e.jpg/https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img8662.jpg/
https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img8664z.jpg/https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img8665ic.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img8666ju.jpg/

16.) Brown Tweed Made in USA 2 Buttoned Darted Leather Buttons Suede Elbow Patches Patch Pockets Neck strap Center Vent 50% Wool 50% Lambs Wool 40R Great Condition (All the trad necessities) 
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 18 ½"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 ½"
$35>$25>$20 including CONUS

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img8675q.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img8677h.jpg/https://img186.imageshack.us/i/img8678w.jpg/
https://img686.imageshack.us/i/img8680o.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img8681c.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img8682t.jpg/
https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img8683f.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img8684c.jpg/https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img8685f.jpg/
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img8686s.jpg/https://img545.imageshack.us/i/img8687n.jpg/

18.)**Warning not really trad-purists cover your eyes** Canali Milano for Bloomingdales Tan Black Blue Houndstooth Wool Blazer 2 Buttoned Darted Made in Italy No Vent Fully Lined 44 L( EURO 56L)
Chest: 23"
Shoulder: 19 ¼"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26 ½"
Length: 32"
$55>$40>$35 including CONUS

https://img89.imageshack.us/i/img8688.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img8689b.jpg/https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img8690.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img8691l.jpg/https://img214.imageshack.us/i/img8692o.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img8693c.jpg/
https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img8694o.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/img8695n.jpg/https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img8696e.jpg/

19.)Black Pelican Made in USA Suspender/Braces Nylon and Leather
$15>$10>$8 including CONUS

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img8711c.jpg/https://img149.imageshack.us/i/img8714c.jpg/


20.) Cole Haan Navy Burgundy Suspenders/Braces Stretchy Nylon and Leather
$20>$15>$10 including CONUS

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img8715b.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img8716j.jpg/
21.)Brooks Brothers Ribbon Belt Navy Red Blue Gold Men's S 
Length: 42"
$15>$10>$8 including CONUS

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img8706.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img8707.jpg/

22.) Old Lacoste Stretchy Knit Belt Khaki Leather 36
Length: 32" From end of leather to middle hole
$15>$10 including CONUS

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img8708d.jpg/https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img8709c.jpg/https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img8710.jpg/

24.) Thomas Pink Elephant Whimsical Design Pink Blue Made in Italy
$20>$15 including CONUS

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img8724d.jpg/https://img241.imageshack.us/i/img8723.jpg/https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img8725c.jpg/

25.) Rivetz of Boston Real Ancient Madder Tie Maroon Red Blue Gold
$15>$10 including CONUS

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img8717j.jpg/

26.) Older Preswick & Moore Authentic Indian Madras Back Collar Button Mother of Pearl Buttons Short Sleeve Red Navy Green Tan L
Chest: 24"
Sleeve from shoulder: 10 ½"
Length: 33"
$15>$10 including CONUS


https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img8697.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img8698.jpg/

27.) Old Gitman Bros. Indian Cotton Madras Short Sleeve Shirt Made in USA L
Chest: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 10 ½"
Length: 32"
$20>$15 including CONUS

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img8700ij.jpg/https://img99.imageshack.us/i/img8702k.jpg/

28.) Sero Superfine Popli 55% Cotton 45% Poly Made in USA XL Tall
Chest: 25 ¾"
Sleeve from Shoulder: 11"
Length: 35"
$15>$10 incl CONUS

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img8703z.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img8704o.jpg/​


----------



## closerlook

*Pendleton Blackwatch Scarf*





12x52

$28 shipped paypal


----------



## Cardinals5

Older Orvis Zambezi cotton twill jacket. Lots of internal pockets, leather trim, leather elbow pads. The jacket is in very good used condition - no stains, marks, snags or other apparent flaws. Made in Hong Kong

Tagged: Medium - measures like a 40 or 42S sport coat.
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 33" (from center of back)
BOC: 29"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img638.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth007.jpg/https://img513.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth008.jpg/https://img169.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth009.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth006.jpg/

Corbin charcoal flannels. Usually I leave flannels behind these days, but these are the top-of-the-line Corbins (finished internal seams) and the inseam is very long and thus rarer. Excellent condition - no apparent wear, no flaws. Made in USA.

Waist: 36" +3" to let out
Outseam: 45.5"
Inseam: 34"
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: SOLD
https://img138.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth010.jpg/https://img832.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth012.jpg/https://img835.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth013.jpg/

Barbour pale yellow tattersall sport shirt. I bought it since it felt like 100% cotton, but later saw the tag stating it's 55/45 cotton/poly. Made in Portugal. No apparent flaws.
Color is accurate in the close-up picture
Tagged: Large
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34.5" (from center of back to cuff)
Neck: 16.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img186.imageshack.us/i/xtxtxth002.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in Scotland shetland sweater; heavy wool plaid trousers.*

*PLUS, COMING TOMORROW*: *A trad classic! A lovely 38R Brooks Brothers camelhair overcoat with patch pockets (in fair, useable condition, but showing quite a bit of wear--hence only $30 shipped!), a H. Huntsman (of Savile Row) tweed in a beautiful subtle Fall check which I am finally parting with (this is from FatTweedy days, and so is around a 46), and another beautiful 85/15 wool/cashmere jacket in a gorgeous golden Fall brown with overcheck... another victim of my weight loss!* :icon_headagainstwal

*And lots and lots of tradly ties, including silk knits from Langrock and (vintage) Paul Stuart!* :icon_smile_big:

*This Made in Scotland shetland sweater and heavy wool plaid trousers still remain from earlier posts--now with price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are very welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Lovely heavy wool plaid trousers*

These are beautiful, and I wish that my weight loss hadn't resulted in them now being too big for me.... Especially since they were worn very, very sparingly! These are lovely, thick, heavy wool--not the thin stuff RL often uses for his plaid trousers. They're also fully lined, so if you ever find yourself in a mountain pass in Montana in winter you'll be fine! They're in excellent condition, with the only flaw being some rumpling to the interior tag that tells you to dry clean them.

*Asking $30, or offer. *

Waist: 19.5"
Inseam 32 (+3 1/2")

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs013.jpg/ https://img63.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs014.jpg/ https://img299.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs015.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs016.jpg/

*2) Made in Scotland shetland jersey*

Another lovely trad. classic that I hardly wore, and is now too big for me! In excellent condition. Please note that this has clacsic raglan sleeves, and is Made in Scotland!

*Asking $23, or offer *

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve (underarm seam to cuff): 20 1/4
Length: 28 1/2

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs026.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/tradshoessweterspjs027.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

SUITS AND JACKETS!

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, al*l prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Nieman Marcus Cashmere blazer* *Canvassed?*

I've no idea what colour this is: black, or a very dark midnight blue? It's by Nieman Marcus, and is 100% cashmere. It's fully lined, ventless and seems to be half-canvassed. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27 or offer. *

Tagged a *41R*, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest084.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest086.jpg/ https://img183.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest088.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest087.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest093.jpg/

*2) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*3) Paul Stuart suit. Canvassed.*

This is a lovely suit! Made in Canada, it's half canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have a terrific waist-adjuster on the waistband. They also feature a coin pocket on the front, and suspender/braces buttons. The suit is all wool. It does have a very small and faded green mark just under the buttons on the left sleeve (shown), but this might come out with dry cleaning. Given this flaw, though, I would say that it's in Very Good condition. 
*
Hence, asking just $35 or offer. *

*Tagged a 43L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1)
Cuff: 1 3/4

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest120.jpg/ https://img301.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest121.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest123.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest122.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest124.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest125.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest127.jpg/

*4) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$45, or offer, *, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

Lapel detail:

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/

*5) Uber.-Prep fully canvassed 3/2 sack blazer*

This jacket is gorgeous! It has beautifully narrow lapels, a hook vent, half-lining, lapped seam, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, AND it's fully canvassed. It also has the rare and desirable three patch pockets, and silver/pewter-coloured buttons. It was Made in the USA. The only flaws that I can find are some age discolouration (shown) at the bottom of the lining, which can't, of course, be seen when this is worn. That this is such a splendid jacket makes it shocking that it was clearly worn by a chap still in prep. school, as per the pocket crest. Given how lovely this jacket is, I suggest you cover this with your own school/university/club/regimental crest. Alternatively--and I know that this is heresy!--you could wear this as part of a "Gossip Girl"/"Prep. School" Hallowe'en costume, and be the best dressed chap at the party!

*Asking just $25 or offer.*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff001.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff003.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff006.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff007.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff008.jpg/ https://img229.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff004.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff010.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drop on the Corbin:

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15001.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42 > $39.50 > $36* *> now $32* shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*Brooks Brothers dark brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked 42L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19
P2P 22.5
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.25
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells009.jpg https://img580.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells011.jpg https://img810.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells012.jpg https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells013.jpg
*
SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
**$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27**shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS TWEEDS! 44-46L: UNWORN H Huntsman Savile Row guncheck; 85/15 Wool/cashmere w/lovely overcheck!*

*TWO GORGEOUS JACKETS for the ANGLOPHILE!​*
*
QUICK PRICE DROP ON HUNTSMAN*--just because! 

*These date from my, er... "LargerTweedy" days, and both were worn very, very sparingly--indeed, the Huntsman was only tried on, and all its exterior pockets are still sewn shut. I live in fear of spoiling jackets as nice as these... Hence my reluctant acceptance that I'll have to stay a roughed-up Harris and Donegal chap and not stray into these rarefied realms of sartorial splendor!

Given my move to an old farmhouse, my wife's noting that I'm not running a tweed museum featuring Savile Row and tweedy exotica, and my realization that not only do these no longer fit me, but even if they did I'd never wear them (see note above!), they need to find new homes where they'll be used and apprecia*ted.

As always, *the prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation *(and insurance, in the case of the Hunstman.) *International inquiries are welcome*, with Priority tracked shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, including lowballs--especially if you'd like to give a home to both!

*NB: PLEASE DO CLICK ON THE THUMBNAILS; the tweeds of these jackets are gorgeous, and even though my pictures fail miserably to do them justice the unclicked thumbnails fail even worse!​*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​

*1) UNWORN H. Huntsman & Sons of 11 Savile Row, London. *

I've long debated with myself whether Huntsman or Poole is the premier firm of Savile Row, and this jacket makes me lean towards Hunstman... although I have to admit that when I look at my Pooles I veer the other way!

In any case, this jacket is simply gorgeous. *And it's unworn*--all of the exterior pockets are still sewn shut.

Made expressly for Barney's of New York in Italy, this has all of the details that you'd expect of a Hunstman garment. It's a beautiful mini-houndstooth gun club check (my pictures come nowhere close to doing this beauty justice!) with classic English dual vents and a full lining. It's also fully canvassed. Unusually, it also has a 3/2 collar roll, despite having the classic (albeit subtle and beautifully done) English darting. So, if you're a larger Anglophile trad, this jacket is your Grail!

This jacket is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition--it is, after all, unworn!

Asking just *$115, or lower offer*--and lower offers (even lowballs!) are _very_ welcome!

Tagged a 46, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/8)
Length: 33
Shoulder: 20 1/8

https://img301.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds063.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds064.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds067.jpg/ https://img27.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds068.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds071.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds073.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds074.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds080.jpg/

*2) J. Nordstrom 85 wool/15 cashmere tweed with beautiful overcheck*

This is another gorgeous jacket that I'm reluctant to part with.... This was actually one of my favourites, and so while it was worn sparingly, it was cared for very, very carefully.

Like the Huntsman, this is beautifully constructed. It's fully canvassed and fully lined, and is made from a lovely 85/15 wool.cashmere blend from E. Thomas which drapes absolutely beautifully. Also like the Huntsman, my pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice; it's a gorgeous golden brown with a lovely summer-sky-blue small overcheck. It has a single vent. This jacket is goping to make someone very, very happy indeed!

This jacket does have one small flaw; a small white-ish mark in the interior lining by the chest pocket on the left hand side. (Shown.) Other than this, it's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$85, or lower offer*--*and lower offers are very welcome!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Length: 33
Shoulder: 20 1/8

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/nordstrom001.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds049.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds050.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds052.jpg/ https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds054.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds055.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds056.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds057.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. ties, including Langrock, Turnbull & Asser, and Brooks plain wool!*

I have several ties to pass on today, including some trad rarities, such as the vintage silk knits from Langrock and Paul Stuart.

As always, all prices included shipping in CONUS--and Canada, for single ties. All orders over $20 will be sent by boxed Priority mail with delivery confirmation. International orders are welcome; please add $2 for Europe and Australia for single ties; shipping at cost for two or more.

Also as always, offers are very welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers! *

*1) Beautiful Classic Knits!*

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds001.jpg/

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds003.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds004.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds005.jpg/

1) Black vintage Paul Stuart of New York. Silk. Excellent condition. *$16*
2) Cranberry red skinny vintage Langrock of Princeton. Silk. Excellent condition. *$16*
3) Golden yellow, Made in England. Terylene, but feels just like the silk knits--I assumed it was silk until I saw the label! *$12*

*2) Wool, and wool/silk*

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds008.jpg/

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds013.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds011.jpg/ https://img186.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds014.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds015.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds016.jpg/

1) Coach; 60/40 silk/wool. A beautiful textured tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. *Claimed!*
2) Strawbridge Clothiers--trad. NJ store. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. *$12*
3) Brooks Brothers. No fabric content, but clearly wool. A tiny small mark on front visible on very close inspection from a distance of about 1" if you know where to look! (Shown). Hence Very Good condition, and just *$12*

*3) Regimentals*

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds017.jpg/

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds019.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds020.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds021.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds023.jpg/

1) Robert Talbott. Hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. *$15*
2) No-name regimental; vintage, and clearly silk. Very Good condition. *$10*
3) Boxing kangaroos emblematic! Almost certainly poly/silk or poly. *$12*
4) Greek emblematic. PERFECT for a Spanish-speaking ex-pat studying Ancient Greek!  Poly. *$10*

*4) Patterns and bow*

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds025.jpg/

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds027.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds029.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds030.jpg/ https://img176.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds031.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds032.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds033.jpg/ https://img301.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds034.jpg/

1) Turnbull and Asser. Missing T&A back label, hence just Very Good condition. *$14*
2) Italian birds emblematic. Parakeets? Very Good condition. *$12*
3) Resilio pattern. Excellent condition. *$12*
4) Bow tie. No name or fabric content, but clearly silk. Mark on back where store label was removed. Good condition, hence just *Claimed!*

*5) Previously-posted patterns*

All the following ties have been previously posted; they are now just *$7* each, *or all four for $20*.

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds035.jpg/

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds036.jpg/ https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds037.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds038.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds039.jpg/

1) Battistoni. Excellent condition.
2) Lanvin. Very Good condition.
3) Robert Talbott. Excellent condition.
4) Liberty of London. Very Good condition.

*6) Previously-posted various; incl. linen and madras.*

All the following ties have been previously posted; they are now just *$7* each, unless otherwise noted, *or all four for $18*.

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds040.jpg/

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds041.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds042.jpg/ https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds043.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds044.jpg/

1) All linen for the trad. store Roots
2) Madras "checks" for Lord & Taylor
3) Liberty of London.
4) Vintage Roma silk. *$5*


----------



## TweedyDon

*$30 CONUS: 38R Trad Classic! Brooks Bros. camelhair topcoat w/patch pockets, hook vent, lapped seams, and more!*

*CLAIMED!*

*If this were a 40L--or even a 38L--it wouldn't be here! *

This is an American Trad classic--the Brooks Brothers camelhair topcoat, with patch pockets! This is perfect for Fall; walking in woods, running weekend errands, evening dates or social events, or just hanging out at college football games.

This has patch pockets, lapped seams, half-lining, hook vent, and a lovely lapel roll. It's also beautifully made, and would cost upwards of four figures new. But, this isn't new, and costs much, much less--shipped!

That's the good news. The not so good news is that although this coat has lots of life left--at least another decade or so, if not more--it is only in fair, useable condition. While it has *no* moth, it does have wear to the elbows, shoulder, and back, and wear to the cuffs, both of which will require some blanket stitching in the near future. (Very easy and cheap to do for any alterations tailor.) It also has some scuffs to the cuffs, and a very minor scuff on the lapel, all of which are shown. So, you won't be wearing this over a suit.... But for casual use it would be perfect, and simply full of sprezzatura! Whatever that is....

Given this patina, this trad. classic is just *Claimed*! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*A trad classic coat to your door for less that the price of a tank of gas*! :teach:

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 7/8
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 39 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds098.jpg/ https://img246.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds100.jpg/ https://img264.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds101.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds105.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds099.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds104.jpg/

*Example of wear (at elbow):*


----------



## AHS

TweedyDon said:


> *If this were a 40L--or even a 38L--it wouldn't be here! *
> 
> PM sent.....


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Posted these new Barbour moleskins in the Sales Forum if anyone is interested.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Mississippi Mud said:


> This is my first attempt at the thrift thread. I'm just trying to ease my wife's dismay at my overflowing closet by offering a few items at sums that will cover shipping and my gas to the P.O. I do have a few nicer things near the bottom of the post for those interested. Most of the inventory here is aimed at poor undergraduates and even poorer graduate students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> First, we have some Corbin wool trousers (vintage late 80's) in a nice subtle dark plaid, pleated and cuffed. Measurements are 33.5x31. They do have a small moth munch--therefore 10$. Also pictured with unmarked dress belt, cordovan in color and about a 34; buckle is marked "Solid Brass" and "Made in Italy." I believe is was a Johnston and Murphy sample, and it is essentially brand new, but it doesn't feel loved in my closet. Claimed.
> 
> Closer look here. The moth munch could be hidden quite easily by someone more skilled than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Up next, two items which should be worn stacking cordwood. A pair of Mountain Khakis (35x32) which have earned some honest fraying at the edge of the cuffs. Still a ton of life left for the sum of 10$. Pictured with a Patagonia pullover, sign of the Southern trad, of wool and poly in a mid-green. It was loved during my master's coursework, but I have sadly lost to much weight to continue the affair. It has a discoloration on one sleeve about half the size of a dime, but I couldn't even pick it up with a photo it is so slight. Measures 24 chest and 28 length. You can't beat stylish warmth for, again, *Claimed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The last pair are a little more to the board's oeuvre. You know the first item by memory: Bills M2 33.5x31.5 in plain front khaki. Standard issue *Claimed*. Accompanied by an unbranded navy wool (I think) surcingle with buckle markings of "U.S." and "Solid Brass." A 34 with a center braided leather strip and some memory about the middle holes. Very nice for 15$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Finally, we have another familiar trad motif: the JPress tweed herringbone. Of course, 3/2 with a hook vent, about 22 chest and 31 length (no collar there) with 24.5 sleeves. Minor issues are a few slight and hidden pulls and a few small tears inside the lining. I bought this here last year at 25$ as a starter JPress jacket and offer it at 5$ for three outings *Claimed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Haggling welcome, of course, and personal paypal. Because of the low sums involved, I may have to adjust prices for those far, far away from the land of Faulkner.


Folks, the Mountain Khakis, Corbin Trousers, and surcingle belt are all still available if anybody wants them for shipping plus a couple of bucks.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Brooks Camel 42*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

BB Camel in a nice fall glen plaid. In fantastic shape: the close-up doesn't do it justice. Just a little large for me. Two button front, lightly darted, and feels like a sweater-girl's . . . Well, let's just say it's soft.

Chest: 22; Sleeve: 25; BOC: 31; Shoulders: 19.

I've got 45$ in it. A 5$ sizing penalty for me at 40$ for you.


----------



## CMDC

First up is a beautiful JPress 3/2 sack sport coat. I purchased this on the exchange about a year ago and despite all of my trying, it just doesn't fit. This jacket is in flawless condition. I'm just asking for what I've got in it.

$50 conus

Tagged 41R

Chest: 22 pit to pit
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 25
Length: 30.5




























Brooks Brothers Forest Green Camel Hair 3/2 sack. Made in USA

$45 conus

Tagged 44R

Chest: 23.5 pit to pit
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Length: 30.5



















Pendleton Shetland Sweater.

Tagged XL. Made in USA

$35 conus



















Lands End Purple 100% Cashmere Sweater.

Unworn. Still has spare thread packet attached.

Tagged Large Tall (Length is 30 inches)

$35 conus










Brooks Brothers Purple Gingham sport shirt

Tagged L

$25 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

The preppy blazer with the school crest has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE Blackwatch Field Jacket; size US 11 MADE IN ENGLAND Dr. Martens shoes.*

*The last couple of things for today!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Size US 11 Dr Martens shoes*

OK, not strictly in the trad. canon, but I know that other here wear these... Plus, these were MADE IN ENGLAND, and have the classic yellow stitching and Air Wair soles. They have some minor wear to the soles (shown), and some creasing on the uppers and one or two very minor scuffs. Nicely broken in! These are UK size 10, US size 11.

*Asking $29 or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/drmartens001.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/drmartens003.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/drmartens004.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/drmartens008.jpg/

*2) FREE Lovely Blackwatch Field Jacket*

Lovely for Fall, this is a lovely barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. It's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item! Plus, the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of *just $FREE!* Junior academic salaries being what they are (or, rather, aren't...) if you could send along, say, *$14 to cover shipping *that would be great! :redface:

It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think. Please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given the cut of this jacket): 19
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 32

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## nmcheese

Longtime lurker with a few posts - testing the waters in the exchange:

$30 via Paypal shipped within the continental US

Lands End Canvas : Cotton with DWR treatment Mackintosh coat, Men's size L (generally a 44), Partially Lined, Navy in color. 

Pit to Pit across Chest: 23.5"
Pit to Cuff: 19.5"
Center back top of Collar to Bottom edge : 37.5"


----------



## Cardinals5

Pulling this one out of the closet since I never wear it.

J. Peterman camp shirt. This is the quality Peterman stuff that made the company famous. It's a very heavy-weight oxford cloth - must be 3-ply or higher since it's very stiff after several washings. The color is ivory - it's between white and ecru. Shell or MOP buttons. Flawless condition - only worn a couple of times. Made in USA

Tagged: Medium, but slim - it's actually tapered to the waist
Chest: 44"
Waist: 40"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
https://img716.imageshack.us/i/etrhethr001.jpg/https://img40.imageshack.us/i/etrhethr003.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/etrhethr006.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I hate to part with this jacket, but it is hopelessly large on me. I've had it for about a year and wore it exactly once. Having pulled it out to give it another chance, I've decided it's got to go.

*L. L. Bean A-2 Goatskin leather Bomber Jacket, (M-L?)*

It's in fantastic condition and is of the older pre-thinsulate, 100% wool knit trim vintage. The tag has a mark through it as you see and is loose on one side--the side which probably held the size tag, which is missing. I have pictured the only blemish on the leather, and the only other mentionable thing is on the bottom trim, inside where it is not visible, the wool is starting to pill. Everywhere else the trim looks as if new.

Measures:
Shoulders, 19.5"
Sleeves, 27.5" (inclusive of trim)
Length, 26" boc (inclusive of trim)
Chest, 23"

$125 shipped, or offer.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Price drops!*

*L. L. Bean Blucher Moccasins, 12D*

Only a couple wearings at best. 
*Sold, thanks!*

*Orvis Cords, 38*

Excellent condition. 
Waist: 38"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 31"

$35 shipped. >>*Now $28.*


----------



## TheWGP

*Final drops possible on these - I can stand losing a LITTLE money to move these to a good home, but it's quicker to donate. Say $7 for the Sero 100% cotton including free shipping!**

ALL PANTS SOLD!

I also henceforth resolve to never post any pants other than Bills... and apparently nobody likes Sero after all... :icon_pale:

*Payment is via Paypal, and I'd be more than happy to trade if you have anything I'd like!

As always, remember the small pictures are clickable thumbnails, click to enlarge

2) Sero burgundy button-down "Washed Cottons" shirt, size XL. This has great detailing - the button on the back of the collar, buttonhole on front pocket, 100% cotton. Really nice shirt, maybe the nicest Sero I've seen. This has an awesome locker loop at the back above the pleat, too - great matching colors! Measurements: p2p 26-27ish, sleeves 35ish. $28>20 16>9  *> $7*


----------



## TheWGP

Finally, one new item today - a particularly interesting Brooks Brothers light jacket! As usual, the price includes shipping within CONUS, will ship elsewhere, just PM me to ask for a quote.

Vintage Brooks Brothers light jacket, navy colored with white & navy stretchy cuffs & bottom of jacket! This is of the vintage that has the white tag with gold lettering on it - perhaps someone who knows BB sportswear labels better than I can date this. In either event, this would be classified as something like a warmup jacket, workout jacket, track jacket, baseball jacket... you get the idea. It's got a great cotton terry-cloth inside - note there's no fabric label on this at all, but I've included photos of the washing instructions, which do say it's washable, so it's certainly cotton on the inside.

This is a vintage item and has some wear. The paint on the zipper holder is a little bit worn, and the little toggle of white-leather-like material on the zipper is a bit cracked. There's also been a repair to the shoulder of one sleeve, where it looks like it pulled out a bit and was sewn back down. There's a photo below of this, of course.

Sizing: there is also no size tag at all! I would estimate it fits like an M or L. Measurements are: pit to pit 24-25, sleeves ~35" from center of shoulders, shoulders ~19", and the length from the bottom of the hood (the "neckline") is 27 inches.

In light of everything above, I'll have this speedily delivered to your house for *just $22!* I paid $10.99+tax for it, and shipping is included, so you can see this one isn't really for profit, it was just a great old item I thought deserved mentioning on the forum, and it'd be nice to break even on it!


----------



## CMDC

Brooks camel hair sack sold.
JPress jacket, LE cashmere, and Brooks gingham sold pending payment.
Pendleton shetland still available.


----------



## brozek

This is out of season, but really something special - I feel a little like the guys at O'Connells! This is a vintage madras Corbin "Corinthian" 3/2 sack in size 40R - in perfect condition and _*new with tags*_! If it was a 39L or 40L, you wouldn't be seeing it here - you'd be seeing it on me in the what are you wearing thread next spring. Full measurements and detailed photos below. I'm asking $80 shipped. Thanks!

21" chest (armpit to armpit)
30.75" length (bottom of collar)
25" sleeves (from top of shoulder)
18" shoulders


----------



## CMDC

^Wow. That is wild--and tempting. My size but I'm gonna let it go. Trip?


----------



## jbierce

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a pair of tan shoes in 8.5E/9 to fill a void in my wardrobe. I'm open to any styles (penny loafer, wingtip, captoe, blucher...) as long as they are a cognac/whisky/light brown color.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Andy Roo

Brooks Brothers tan corduroy 3/2 sack. Patch pockets, natural shoulder, excellent condition. No marked size so check the measurements. My guess is it's a 42R. $50, shipping included.

Chest: 23"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
Sleeves: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"


----------



## Andy Roo

Sears lightweight wool 3/2 sack sport coat, in a dark navy/black/red plaid. Natural shoulders, excellent condition. No marked size. $40, shipping included.

Chest: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 20.5"
Sleeves: 27"
Length from bottom of collar: 32.25"


----------



## allan

*Oxxford jacket: another drop!*

Another drop!

Now _*$40 shipped*_ -- or make me an offer!



allan said:


> Oxxford jacket. No size label -- perhaps a 40R? See measurements.
> 
> Two-button, lightly darted, not close-fitting or noticeably waist-suppressed. Two vents. The closeups give the best impression of the fabric -- I'm not an expert, but I'd call it a nailhead fabric.
> 
> Canvassed, I think. Again, I'm not an expert, but it passes the pinch test, and I'm told that Oxxford jackets are normally fully canvassed.
> 
> No defects that I've noticed. It's a beautiful jacket and feels great, but it's just a little too long for me in the tail.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> 18 1/2" across shoulders
> 31" length from bottom of collar
> 23" sleeve
> 21" across chest, underarm to underarm
> 20" across waist at second button
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/frontiz.jpg/https://img440.imageshack.us/i/detaili.jpg/
> 
> https://img144.imageshack.us/i/backui.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/insidei.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/labelu.jpg/
> 
> $50 --> $45 _*--> $40 *_shipped in the US. Shipping at cost elsewhere. Please PM. PayPal personal preferred if possible, please (love the alliteration!).


----------



## Dragoon

Brooks Brothers, blue OCBD shirts.
Made in U.S.A, must iron, regular fit
16.5 x 35

Laundered three times, worn twice. 

Claimed.


----------



## recoveringchef

Are they all blue?


----------



## TheWGP

allan said:


> Another drop!
> 
> Now _*$40 shipped*_ -- or make me an offer!


This is a really nice jacket for a really nice price - Oxxford is one of the best makers out there, and that's definitely wearable on its own. 40 bucks? Dang...


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> This is a really nice jacket for a really nice price - Oxxford is one of the best makers out there, and that's definitely wearable on its own. 40 bucks? Dang...


Yeah, Oxxford is always a mystery on the various thrift/sales fora. They command premium prices when new, but it's tough to move them even at great prices. They seem to do slightly better on eBay, but still don't fetch the prices of some newer BB suits, which is downright crazy.


----------



## allan

Thank you for the help, gentlemen!

Now... who will be first to claim this beautiful example of Oxxfordness?


----------



## TweedyDon

The Huntsman has now been claimed, as has the Talbott regimental and the black knit Paul Stuart--thank you!


----------



## rabidawg

Dragoon said:


> Brooks Brothers, blue OCBD shirts.
> Made in U.S.A, must iron, regular fit
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> Laundered three times, worn twice.
> 
> $100 shipped for five shirts.


An absolute steal.


----------



## 32rollandrock

rabidawg said:


> An absolute steal.


Agreed.


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> Agreed.


Seriously. It makes me want to eat more food.

Edit: And grow longer arms.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Yeah, Oxxford is always a mystery on the various thrift/sales fora. They command premium prices when new, but it's tough to move them even at great prices. They seem to do slightly better on eBay, but still don't fetch the prices of some newer BB suits, which is downright crazy.


I can think of a couple explanations:

-For whatever reason,in the past Oxxford has made some stylistic choices in design and material that can severely date the garment.
I passed on a dozen Oxxford sportcoats at the thrift a few weeks back because they either had those strangely notched lapels, or really heinous patterns.

You're more likely to find a close-button, low gorge, 80s/90s looking Oxxford than from BB.

The quality is obviously great, and someone will be getting a deal on the one Allan is seling.

-Just a personal experience, but the Oxxford fit doesn;t work for everyone, and can take some getting used to, there may be some sizing up/down issues as well. I know an Oxxford I tried on in my size dwarfed a BB jacket in the same tagged size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some jackets for offer. None have any flaws that I can see. $30 each CONUS, elsewhere inquire

A brown herringbone Harris Tweed. Two button, darted. No tagged size, measurements are:

Pit to pit: 21.75 inches
Shoulder: 18 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 29 inches
Sleeve: 23.25 inches with 1.5 inches to let out.Big picture most accurately captures color:











A Stafford Harris Tweed with leather elbow patches. Two button, darted. No sign of wear. No tagged size. Hand measurements are:

Armpit to armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length (bottom of collar): 32 inches
Sleeve: 25 inches, with one inch to let out.











Brooks Brothers, tagged 40R, fabric content is 53 percent wool, 35 percent silk and 12 percent linen. Hand measurements are:

Armpit to armpit: 21.5 inches
Shoulder: 19 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.5 inches
Sleeve: 24.75, with 1.5 inches to let out











Harris Tweed, tagged 40R. Three-button sack (but not rolled). Half-lined. A gorgeous coat. Hand measurements are:

Armpit to armpit: 22 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 29.75 inches
Sleeve: 25.25 inches











Navy cashmere. Two button, darted. I think this is a Lord and Taylor (please correct if I'm wrong). No tagged size, hand measurements are:

Armpit to armpit: 22.5 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 32 inches
Shoulder: 19.25 inches
Sleeve: 25.5 inches with 2 inches to let out

The cashmere is worn on the sleeve tip (pictured). No one will notice, especially if the sleeves are altered. But this one is yours for $25.


----------



## Dragoon

Dragoon said:


> Brooks Brothers, blue OCBD shirts.
> Made in U.S.A, must iron, regular fit
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> Laundered three times, worn twice.
> 
> .


Claimed


----------



## AlanC

Even more price drops--steal these things from me!

*SOLD!* Burberry hooded jacket
Tagged size: Small (would work best for a Short due to arm length)

This is a fantastic coat that I would keep if the sleeves weren't too short for me. Great for layering.

Freshly dry cleaned, dry cleaning tags still on it. When I bought this it needed a freshening up so I had it dry cleaned prior to selling. It's cleaned up and ready to wear fresh out of the box!

*NOW $60* $70 $80 $90 delivered, CONUS

Chest: 24.5"
Sleeve from center of collar (measured like a shirt sleeve): 32.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/8674/img2719w.jpg
 

*SOLD!* Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sportcoat
Made in England
Tagged Size: *46L*
*Now 40!* $45 $55 $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 24.5"
Sleeve From Shoulder:25.25"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length From Bottom of Collar: 31.75"

https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2483h.jpg 

*SOLD!* NWT Brooks Brothers check sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged Size: 36R
*Now $55!* $65 $75 $85 $95 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/1450/img2490s.jpg
 https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2485wv.jpg

Chest: 20"
Sleeve From Shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 18"
Length From Bottom of Collar: 30.5"

*Andover Shop*
*Now $20!* $25 $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
Tagged size is incorrect (otherwise it would fit me), approximately a EU 58/US 7 1/4


----------



## brozek

*This has been sold - thanks!*



brozek said:


> This is out of season, but really something special - I feel a little like the guys at O'Connells! This is a vintage madras Corbin "Corinthian" 3/2 sack in size 40R - in perfect condition and _*new with tags*_! If it was a 39L or 40L, you wouldn't be seeing it here - you'd be seeing it on me in the what are you wearing thread next spring. Full measurements and detailed photos below. I'm asking $80 shipped. Thanks!
> 
> 21" chest (armpit to armpit)
> 30.75" length (bottom of collar)
> 25" sleeves (from top of shoulder)
> 18" shoulders


----------



## TheWGP

Sero shirt finally sold!


----------



## TheWGP

Drop on this too - I know I shouldn't have picked it up, but I can't believe NOBODY wants it! Fifteen bucks shipped!



TheWGP said:


> Finally, one new item today - a particularly interesting Brooks Brothers light jacket! As usual, the price includes shipping within CONUS, will ship elsewhere, just PM me to ask for a quote.
> 
> Vintage Brooks Brothers light jacket, navy colored with white & navy stretchy cuffs & bottom of jacket! This is of the vintage that has the white tag with gold lettering on it - perhaps someone who knows BB sportswear labels better than I can date this. In either event, this would be classified as something like a warmup jacket, workout jacket, track jacket, baseball jacket... you get the idea. It's got a great cotton terry-cloth inside - note there's no fabric label on this at all, but I've included photos of the washing instructions, which do say it's washable, so it's certainly cotton on the inside.
> 
> This is a vintage item and has some wear. The paint on the zipper holder is a little bit worn, and the little toggle of white-leather-like material on the zipper is a bit cracked. There's also been a repair to the shoulder of one sleeve, where it looks like it pulled out a bit and was sewn back down. There's a photo below of this, of course.
> 
> Sizing: there is also no size tag at all! I would estimate it fits like an M or L. Measurements are: pit to pit 24-25, sleeves ~35" from center of shoulders, shoulders ~19", and the length from the bottom of the hood (the "neckline") is 27 inches.
> 
> In light of everything above, I'll have this speedily delivered to your house for *just $15!* I paid $10.99+tax for it, and shipping is included, so you can see this one isn't really for profit, it was just a great old item I thought deserved mentioning on the forum, and it'd be nice to break even on it!


----------



## andcounting

rabidawg said:


> Seriously. It makes me want to eat more food.


For some eat more... For some eat less... That's the burden of this thread.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Harris tweed with elbow patches is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Consolidation and Price Drops on Barbour Moleskins and BB Camelhair 42*



Mississippi Mud said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Brand new Barbour moleskins: single pleats, unhemmed, waist measures 18.5 flat (34 tag).

The color is more accurate in the second picture.

I received these as a gift, but, given my waist size, I don't think they'll ever shrink enough to fit.

Asking $69>$65 (retail was around 110-120$).



Mississippi Mud said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> BB Camel in a nice fall glen plaid. In fantastic shape: the close-up doesn't do it justice. Just a little large for me. Two button front, lightly darted, and feels like a sweater-girl's . . . Well, let's just say it's soft.
> 
> Chest: 22; Sleeve: 25; BOC: 31; Shoulders: 19.
> 
> Asking $40>$35. Haggling and trades welcome.


----------



## Danny

Still have these, willing to entertain good offers.



Danny said:


> Sweaters for the fall! Looking to thin the herd a bit and thought some of you folks might like these. All tagged M unless otherwise stated. I'll list shoulder width and the length of the sweaters. If you are interested in seeing more photos of a certain part of the sweater let me know. All prices shipped CONUS.
> 
> BB Merino #1 Stripe from a couple seasons ago in red. Nice lightweight sweater. 17.5x26 $29
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dscn3354l.jpg/
> 
> PRL brushed shetland in a snappy blue. Made in scotland. 18x27 $34
> 
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/dscn3353.jpg/
> 
> Alan Paine navy shetland size 42. Made in england. 19x26 $79
> 
> https://img811.imageshack.us/i/dscn3352x.jpg/
> 
> Tricots St. Raphael in charcoal grey. Don't know this brand, maybe this isn't super trad, but the pattern is nice if anyone likes it. No tagged size, seems like a small. 16x25.5 $15
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscn3350k.jpg/
> 
> LL Bean brown. Not a shetland but sort of that kind of a chunkier knit. Tagged a M but seems more like a L. 20x28 $19
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/dscn3351p.jpg/
> 
> And finally, a cabled J Press Shaggy Dog in blue. Pretty heavy and nice thick brushing. 18.5x28 $89
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dscn3355h.jpg/


----------



## brantley11

*Wanted Christmas gift for brother in law*

I would like to get a pair of LWB Burgundy for my brother in law for Christmas. He is a 10.5 so a 10 or 11 will probably also work. I would preferably want used ones because there is no way I could afford new ones. Let me know if you have anything available.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

brantley11 said:


> I would like to get a pair of LWB Burgundy for my brother in law for Christmas. He is a 10.5 so a 10 or 11 will probably also work. I would preferably want used ones because there is no way I could afford new ones. Let me know if you have anything available.


I have a pair of vintage made in USA The Florsheim Shoe LWBs a page or two back that have only one or two wearings on them.


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Update and price drop on the wool/cashmere Nordstrom tweed!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TWO GORGEOUS JACKETS for the ANGLOPHILE!​*
> *
> QUICK PRICE DROP ON HUNTSMAN*--just because!
> 
> *NB: PLEASE DO CLICK ON THE THUMBNAILS; the tweeds of these jackets are gorgeous, and even though my pictures fail miserably to do them justice the unclicked thumbnails fail even worse!​*
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> 
> *1) UNWORN H. Huntsman & Sons of 11 Savile Row, London. *
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) J. Nordstrom 85 wool/15 cashmere tweed with beautiful overcheck*
> 
> This is another gorgeous jacket that I'm reluctant to part with.... This was actually one of my favourites, and so while it was worn sparingly, it was cared for very, very carefully.
> 
> Like the Huntsman, this is beautifully constructed. It's fully canvassed and fully lined, and is made from a lovely 85/15 wool.cashmere blend from E. Thomas which drapes absolutely beautifully. Also like the Huntsman, my pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice; it's a gorgeous golden brown with a lovely summer-sky-blue small overcheck. It has a single vent. This jacket is goping to make someone very, very happy indeed!
> 
> This jacket does have one small flaw; a small white-ish mark in the interior lining by the chest pocket on the left hand side. (Shown.) Other than this, it's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$75, or lower offer*--*and lower offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/nordstrom001.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds049.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds050.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds052.jpg/ https://img526.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds054.jpg/ https://img85.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds055.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds056.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/tiesandluxetweeds057.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*NIB Filofax now just $35 CONUS!*

I have a habit of acquiring "back ups" for items that I really like (and then sometimes back up for the back ups...) just in case they get lost or damaged beyond repair, and I think it's time that I divested myself of some of them!

So, I'm making available this classic English accessory, the *iconic Filofax pocket personal organizer*! This is still *new and unused in its original box, with its original tissue paper covering*. This is the high-end "Kensington" model (Filofaxes varies quite a bit in quality, but this is one of the best ones), and it's a little beauty, in lovely soft leather. It features a set of credit card pockets on the front inside, and a zippered bills/receipts compartment on the other side. I'll include the address book dividers--as well as a new, unopened set of inserts from 2002 if you'd like 'em! Replacement inserts are readily and inexpensively available.

*This still has its "new expensive leather" smell as soon as you open the box!*

Asking just* $35 carefully shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img139.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax015.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax019.jpg/ https://img804.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax013.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax017.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax016.jpg/ https://img36.imageshack.us/i/chickensfilofax014.jpg/


----------



## Andy Roo

Price drop.



Andy Roo said:


> Brooks Brothers tan corduroy 3/2 sack. Patch pockets, natural shoulder, excellent condition. No marked size so check the measurements. My guess is it's a 42R. $50 --> $40, shipping included.
> 
> Chest: 23"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Another drop on the Corbin...

*3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

Asking 40 > 37.50 > 34.50 > $31.50 > $29 >$27.50 > $25* > $22 shipped!
*


----------



## Cardinals5

Andy Roo said:


> Price drop.


Hey Andy Roo, can you double check that chest measurement (or shoulder measurement)? Shoulders of 18" should be about a 40R, but the chest measurment suggests 42-44R. Also, it might help if you stated whether the jacket is fine or wide wale corduroy (looks like fine wale)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Some drops...

The first two ties haven't been listed before. The other four I've had up on the exchange in the past and remain unsold.

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties005.jpg
Group 1:
1. Ben Silver 3.25" * $15* *> now $13.50*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15* *> now $13.50*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5 > now $4*

Group 2: *$5 ** > $4 **Each*
1. Robert Talbott Made in England 3.25"
2. Lands End 3.75"
3. Arnie Cotton Knit 2.25"

Take all six for *$40 > now $35*
*
Vintage LL Bean 65/35 Lambswool/Camelhair Cardigan*
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties018.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties019.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties020.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties021.jpg
Made in USA
Six button front
No holes or other visible flaws
Marked Size Large
Pit to Pit 19"
Length Top of collar to bottom 25"
Sleeve length from middle of collar 36" (with turnback cuffs unrolled)
I wish this thing fit me...it's been sitting in my closet forever. Time to go to a new home.


 *$35* *> $31.50* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*2B Brown Harris Tweed...measures to a 42L*

I bought this on Ebay for myself but the posted measurements were off by an inch in the shoulders and, as a result, doesn't fit. It's a nice reddish-brown color. Just looking to get back what I paid for it.
https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed002.jpg https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed004.jpg https://img841.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed006.jpg https://img812.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed007.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed009.jpg
Measurements:
Shoulders 19"
P2P 22"
Length BOC 31.75"
Sleeves 26"

*$30 > $27.50* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andy Roo

Cardinals5 said:


> Hey Andy Roo, can you double check that chest measurement (or shoulder measurement)? Shoulders of 18" should be about a 40R, but the chest measurment suggests 42-44R. Also, it might help if you stated whether the jacket is fine or wide wale corduroy (looks like fine wale)


Quite right, Cards.

The shoulders are indeed 18", seam to seam. They happen to fit me very well, and I'm a 40R, but the chest is too big around by at least a couple inches. I just now remeasured, and again, from pit to pit, I read 23". I've measured jackets before so I'm pretty sure I'm doing it correctly. I suppose I can emphasize the fact that the shoulders are _very_ natural, and so should not extend beyond the wearer's own.

As you suspect, it is a fine wale corduroy. Around fourteen wales per inch, I should think. The jacket's nicely broken in, too. That's one thing I hate about new corduroy jackets - they're too stiff before you thoroughly break them in.


----------



## brantley11

I am actually looking for a pair of shells. Sorry that I did not make that clear, but I do appreciate your response.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> I have a pair of vintage made in USA The Florsheim Shoe LWBs a page or two back that have only one or two wearings on them.


----------



## TheWGP

Sold!


----------



## rabidawg

If that track jacket would fit me, I'd be all over it. If it doesn't sell here, I'd either stick it on eBay or even on the streetwear for-sale section on the Other Forum and see what happens. It's a cool vintage piece.


----------



## DFPyne

All Ties are $15 each Shipped. If more than one tie is purchased take $2 per tie off the total price.


Group A: Repp
A1: Grant Thomas 100% Pink, Blue and White 3.5” Tie 
A2: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Blue, Red & Yellow 3” Tie
A3: Britches of Georgetowne 100% Silk Navy, Gold, Burgundy and Black 3.75” Tie
A4: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Black, Red and White 3” Tie 



Group B: Emblematic 
B1: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Fleur de Lis 3” Tie
B2: Roberto 100% Polyester Carp 3” Tie
B3: No Name 100% Polyester TGIF Pipe & Loafer 3.25” Tie
B4: Bert Pulitzer 100% Silk Elephant 3.75” Tie

PM with any questions or request for my photos


----------



## JCrewfan

DFPyne said:


> A2: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Blue, Red & Yellow 3" Tie


PM sent on this.


----------



## 32rollandrock

swb120 said:


> I can't believe no one has grabbed that beautiful Hickey Freeman herringbone topcoat yet...and for only $25! I have one very similar to that one, and it's beautiful.
> 
> It might be helpful to show a pic of the location of the mothbite, and to describe the wool of the coat - i.e. is it heavier, thicker wool, or a lighter, tighter weave?
> 
> Brozek's wool Bean sweater is sweet, too. Alas, I am too fat for it!


I am the lucky purchaser of that HF coat. It arrived today, and it is truly magnificent. The alleged moth bite is inconsequential and easily fixed, if I were that picky. WGP's measurements were spot on--the coat fits like MTM. Cannot believe that it lingered as long as it did.


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> I am the lucky purchaser of that HF coat. It arrived today, and it is truly magnificent. The alleged moth bite is inconsequential and easily fixed, if I were that picky. WGP's measurements were spot on--the coat fits like MTM. Cannot believe that it lingered as long as it did.


Congrats. It was a good coat.


----------



## AlanC

^I've got another fixer upper vintage HF overcoat. I'll try to get it up on the exchange in the next couple of days. It has a moth nibble (could be fixed or not, very hard to see/find), needs a replacement button and a dry cleaning. I'll be listing it for an equally cheap amount.


----------



## CMDC

If anyone has a pair of monk staps in 10.5D or C sitting around, I'd be interested. Burgundy or black preferred, but brown would work too.


----------



## frosejr

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *L. L. Bean Blucher Moccasins, 12D*
> 
> Only a few wearings on these.


Received these today, GG is terrific on descriptions, service, and deals. A true Gentleman indeed!


----------



## TweedyDon

Filofax claimed--thank you!


----------



## Blues Tiger

*WTB: Leather buttons for Tweed Jacket*

I am in need of at least two leather sleeve buttons. I recently purchased a thrifted tweed jacket from the exchange but sadly it is missing two buttons on one of the sleeves. Please PM me if you have any to spare. I am willing to pay a reasonable price.

Thanks for reading and hopefully someone can help me out!

Jay


----------



## brozek

***Update! These are all either sold & paid for, or spoken for and sold pending payment. Thanks for all the interest, and I'm glad to see they'll be going to good homes!***

If anyone's interested in a little vintage Americana, I picked up a case of vintage AO Eyewear safety glasses at an architectural salvage place. I'm keeping most of them for myself, but I don't need twelve pair. Most of them are still sealed in plastic baggies inside the boxes, but I took one of the pairs I'm keeping out so I could get some photos. An optometrist would be able to put prescription lenses in easily, and/or I'm sure it would be cheap to have a pair of non-prescription sunglass lenses put in.

I'm asking $10 each or two for $17 - thanks!

Measurements ( using this guide): 
Total width - 5.5" / 140mm
Lens width - 2.125" / 54mm
Lens height - 1.75" / 44.5mm
Total length - 5.5" / 140mm


----------



## TweedyDon

The Nordstrom cashmere/wool tweed is now claimed--thank you!

UPDATE: The Paul Stuart suit is now claimed, also.


----------



## markdc

*FS: Levi's Workwear x Filson Duffle Bag*

Retails for $228, looking for $175 shipped CONUS. Just looking to recoup my investment! Please PM if you have any interest. Thanks.

Fully lined in canvas and reinforced at the seams. Fitted with smooth, bridle-leather straps and brass hardware. A snap flap covers the full-length top zipper. Made in the USA.

Measurements: 18"W x 10"H x 11"D

Link here: https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4190854&cp=3146842.3146843.4305596


----------



## AlanC

^^Bitter I missed out on those eyeglasses. If anyone gets them and decides against them, give me a holler.

*Rand* moc toe bluchers in original box
Size 8 
ca. 1950s?

Overall very nice shape, a lovely dark brown (walnut). These still have the original box, although it's not in fantastic shape. I'd like to see these go to a good home. I just wish they were 9s.

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal (shoe trees are not included)



















https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9938/img2256a.jpg

https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5291/img2259xw.jpg

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4923/img2262d.jpg

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2787/img2263h.jpg

https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/9624/img2264e.jpg

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1899/img2265q.jpg


----------



## red sweatpants

Those look really interesting, Alan. I'll work on convincing myself that I need them and PM you if I succeed.


----------



## Andy Roo

SOLD.



Andy Roo said:


> Brooks Brothers tan corduroy 3/2 sack. Patch pockets, natural shoulder, excellent condition. No marked size so check the measurements. My guess is it's a 42R.


----------



## dek40206

Shaggy Dogs - Size L

Charcoal & Navy, both purchased from J.Press last year, in great shape. I've lost a bit of weight and would like to trade them for mediums. Will consider other colors.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## MDunle3199

*LL Bean Norwegian Sweater Size XL*

Old School version 80/20 wool nylon blend. Blue with white size XL (52 inch chest). Asking $35 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Nieman Marcus cashmere blazer has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Final Drops on Barbour Moleskins and BB Camel Hair*



Brand new Barbour moleskins: single pleats, unhemmed, waist measures 18.5 flat (34 tag).

I received these as a gift, but, given my waist size, I don't think they'll ever shrink enough to fit.

Asking $69>$65>$60 (retail was around 110-120$) shipped.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

BB Camel in a nice fall glen plaid. In fantastic shape: the close-up doesn't do it justice. Just a little large for me. Two button front, lightly darted, and feels like a sweater-girl's . . . Well, let's just say it's soft.

Chest: 22; Sleeve: 25; BOC: 31; Shoulders: 19.

Asking $40>$35>$30


----------



## MDunle3199

*Magee Donegal Tweed Brown Herringbone Sportcoat Size 42S*

Magee Donegal Tweed Brown Herringbone Sportcoat. 2B darted with side vents. Wonderful condition.

Asking $45 shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested

Measurements as follows:

Length 30.5 inches
Sleeve 24.5 inches
Armpit to armpit 19 inches
Shoulder to shoulder 18.5 inches


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brook Brothers NOS Olive Cotton V Neck - Sweater Size M*

Brook Brothers NOS Olive Cotton V Neck - Sweater Size M. Still with sales tag (price cut off since it was probably a gift). Made in U.S.A. Asking $35 CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## Window

Have a pair of Bostonian Corwn Windsor shell penny loafers, leather lined. Size 10.5 C. In fair condition, plenty worn certainly. Looking for $70 shipped or offer. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items--incl. bespoke blazer with "S" and "N" monogrammed buttons!*

PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING TWEEDS, SUITS, AND JACKETS!

*COMING SOON: A slew of beautiful tweeds, including some serious exotica--Langrocks, 3/2 sacks, Savile Row Harris tweed, Semi-Inverness Cape, a beautiful Bridge Coat in c.36-38, Harris tweed cap, tartan 3/2 sacks, tartan cap, and more! SIZES FROM 36 to 48 on jackets!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Connemara tweed Irish walking hat*

*Original post:*

I have too many tweed hats, so this one needs a new home! It's a classic Irish Walking Hat, Made in Ireland by Millars of Connemara. It's lined in dark red with a fully stitched interior to give it shape; he crown of the hat is also fully stitched. This is *NOT* one of the common tweed "bucket hats" which have just "domes" of tweed! This is in excellent condition.

It measures 22" along the circumference of the interior; I'm a 7 1/8, and this is either just right, or a tiny tad snug, depending on preference.

Asking *$23 or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements001.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements002.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements003.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements007.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/classicaccoutrements008.jpg/

*2) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*

Original post:

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28*

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*3) Leather-trimmed tweed jacket!*

This is terrific! It has leather elbow patches, leather trim on the pocket flaps, and leather trim on the edge of the pocket openings. It also has leather trim on the exterior breast pocket! It's also half-lined, has dual vents, and is half-canvassed. The only flaws that I can detect are some minor wear to the elbow patches--nothing major, or unsightly, and commensurate with its age--and the fact that at some point the two front buttons were replaced, and no longer match the cuff buttons. But this is an easy fix, especially as I'll include a complete set of replacement buttons, gratis.

*Asking $27 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/5
Length: 30

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff012.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff013.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff014.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff015.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff016.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff020.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff017.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff018.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/preppystuff019.jpg/

*4) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*5) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$45 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

Lapel detail:

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/​


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE Blackwatch Field Jacket; $28 CONUS US 11 Dr Martens shoes MADE IN ENGLAND!*

The following are also still available--*please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size US 11 Dr Martens shoes*

These were MADE IN ENGLAND, and have the classic yellow stitching and Air Wair soles. They have some minor wear to the soles (shown), and some creasing on the uppers and one or two very minor scuffs. Nicely broken in! These are UK size 10, US size 11.

*Asking $28 or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/drmartens001.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/drmartens003.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/drmartens004.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/drmartens008.jpg/

*2) Lovely Blackwatch Field Jacket*

Lovely for Fall, this is a lovely barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. It's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item! Plus, the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the very low asking price of *FREE *, *tho' I'd appreciate $15 to cover shipping!*

It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think. Please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given the cut of this jacket): 19
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 32

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*$22 Made in Scotland shetland sweater*

*Still available--please PM with interest!*

*Made in Scotland shetland jersey*

Another lovely trad. classic that I hardly wore, and is now too big for me! In excellent condition. Please note that this has clacsic raglan sleeves, and is Made in Scotland!

Claimed--thank you!

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve (underarm seam to cuff): 20 1/4
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## haporth

*BB Makers Glenplaid & Norman Hilton Herringbone, 43 Long.*

A Brooks Brothers own make 2/3 sack in a blue glenplaid with a red overcheck, excellent condition.
Shoulders 16
Chest 23.75
Shoulder to cuff 26.5
Length 32.75, it feels like a Saxony or perhaps lambswool rather than a tweed.
https://img201.imageshack.us/i/nueb044.jpg/
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/nueb045.jpg/
$50.
Norman Hilton herringbone tweed, 3 button darted but with all the usual details, it seems to give it a trim fit, very versatile grayish green tweed,
Shoulders 18.75
Chest 24
shoulder to cuff 25.5
Length 32.5.
https://img221.imageshack.us/i/nueb043.jpg/
https://img576.imageshack.us/i/nueb042.jpg/
$50. Thanks.


----------



## nmcheese

*Waterbury US Indian Service Blazer Button Set*

$20 for the set shipped in CONUS.

From a recent blazer project, these were removed from a vintage Southwick. They're definitely old and unique, but have been replaced with buttons of more relevance to me.

Three front-of-blazer buttons at 7/8"
Four sleeve buttons at 5/8"

Marked "Waterbury CO" on the back. Check the links for high resolution photos.

https://www.maslows.net/img/button.jpg
https://www.maslows.net/img/button1.jpg
https://www.maslows.net/img/button2.jpg


----------



## Orgetorix

*Shell! Cheap! Other great stuff too!*

All prices include shipping CONUS. PM me if you're interested or with questions.

1. Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft burgundy shell cordovan wingtip bals. 10.5B. Good used condition--the heels look like they've been replaced and are in good shape; the soles have some life left in them but may need resoling before too long. Great patina on the uppers. SOLD pending payment








  

2. Frank Noone Shoe Co burgundy shell longwings. I'm not familiar with this maker, but the shoes seem to be well made and have definitely been worn only a few times. Full leather heels. Size isn't clearly marked. 790 on the lining might indicate a 9 wide, but IMO they fit more like a 10-10.5 wide. Sole measures 12.25" by 4.5", inside (as best I can tell) measures 11" by about 4". These are a unique find and would be a great starter pair of shells or addition to your collection. $80








     

3. Florsheim Royal Imperial burgundy shell longwings. These were resoled and converted to golf shoes at some point in their life. I've removed the spikes and cleaned them up, and while they aren't in prime condition, they'd work nicely as a pair of beater shells. You can wear them as-is just fine, or have them resoled again with regular soles. Or, if your course still allows spikes, I'll include the spikes and you can be the best-shod duffer on the links.
Size is 10D. SOLD pending payment








   

4. Salvatore Ferragamo Studio plain-toe bluchers in brown calf. Vibram lug soles, exposed eyelets. These are in beautiful condition. Looks like they've hardly been worn, and the calf is butter soft. Gorgeous shoes to pair with your flannels and tweeds for fall. Size 8D. SOLD pending payment








     

5. Allen-Edmonds Cameron burgundy full-strap penny loafers. Another pair in beautiful condition. As good or better looking than Weejuns, but in much nicer full-grain calf. Looks like they've only been worn a handful of times; the sock liner shows no wear. 9.5C. SOLD pending payment


----------



## Window

Window said:


> Have a pair of Bostonian Corwn Windsor shell penny loafers, leather lined. Size 10.5 C. In fair condition, plenty worn certainly. Looking for $70 shipped or offer. Thanks.


Down to $45 shipped


----------



## hookem12387

You guys post some great shell shoes at amazing prices and manage to excite me with 10.5, unfortunately none are D.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Indeed. I can't recall a spate of postings like this ever. Please find some in 8.5 D.



hookem12387 said:


> You guys post some great shell shoes at amazing prices and manage to excite me with 10.5, unfortunately none are D.


----------



## closerlook

*NEW IN BOX, ALDEN BLACK SHELL CORDOVAN PTB*

NEW IN BOX, ALDEN BLACK *SHELL CORDOVAN* PTB

SZ. 7.5 D

THESE ARE BRAND NEW IN BOX
NEVER WORN
STOCK PICTURE BECAUSE THESE ARE BRAND NEW

$470 PAYPAL


----------



## phyrpowr

hookem12387 said:


> You guys post some great shell shoes at amazing prices and manage to excite me with 10.5, unfortunately none are D.


hookem, since even shell loafers tend to widen out a bit more than lace ups, those above sure might be worth $45


----------



## DFPyne

All Ties are now $13 each Shipped. If more than one tie is purchased take $2 per tie off the total price.


Group A: Repp
A1: Grant Thomas 100% Pink, Blue and White 3.5” Tie 
A2: SOLD
A3: Britches of Georgetowne 100% Silk Navy, Gold, Burgundy and Black 3.75” Tie
A4: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Black, Red and White 3” Tie 



Group B: Emblematic 
B1: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Fleur de Lis 3” Tie
B2: Roberto 100% Polyester Carp 3” Tie
B3: No Name 100% Polyester TGIF Pipe & Loafer 3.25” Tie
B4: Bert Pulitzer 100% Silk Elephant 3.75” Tie

PM with any questions or request for more photos


----------



## hookem12387

phyrpowr said:


> hookem, since even shell loafers tend to widen out a bit more than lace ups, those above sure might be worth $45


Hrm, I have a similar color (though calf) pair of penny's waiting for me for Christmas. If these would fit, I guess I could exchange the Christmas ones for a lighter color (I don't have enough shoes to have multiple very similar shoes, ha).


----------



## JCrewfan

This great Pendleton hat is available for $20 shipped.



JCrewfan said:


> (Clickable images)
> *
> Vintage Pendleton Walking hat, size Medium.* 100% wool, made in USA. $25 shipped within CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

A very interesting version of the longwing - I don't remember ever seeing a longwing without the brouging around the foot opening.


----------



## closerlook

plain toe, meet long wing.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Last drop on this before Ebay.

*3/2 Corbin Tweed Jacket** - unmarked, fits like a 42 or 43 Long*

The jacket is a little wrinkled, just needs to be dry cleaned. Other than that, no material flaws, a beautiful jacket.
3/2 
Half-Lined
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corbintweed001.jpg https://img837.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed002.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed003.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed004.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed005.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/corbintweed006.jpg/

Fits like about a 42 or 43 Long, but see measurements below:

Shoulders: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22 1/4"
Length BOC: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"

Asking 40 > 37.50 > 34.50 > $31.50 > $29 >$27.50 > $25> $22 > *$20 shipped!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

Some drops...

The ties in the first photo remain available. All three in the second photo are sold.
Take all three of them for *$25* shipped!

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties005.jpg
Group 1:
1. Ben Silver 3.25" * $15* *> now $13.50* *> now $12.50*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15* *> now $13.50* *> now $12**.50*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5 > now $4*

Group 2: *All claimed*
1. Robert Talbott Made in England 3.25"
2. Lands End 3.75"
3. Arnie Cotton Knit 2.25"

*
Vintage LL Bean 65/35 Lambswool/Camelhair Cardigan*
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties018.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties019.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties020.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties021.jpg
Made in USA
Six button front
No holes or other visible flaws
Marked Size Large
Pit to Pit 19"
Length Top of collar to bottom 25"
Sleeve length from middle of collar 36" (with turnback cuffs unrolled)
I wish this thing fit me...it's been sitting in my closet forever. Time to go to a new home.


 *$35* *> $31.50* *> $29* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*2B Brown Harris Tweed...measures to a 42L*

I bought this on Ebay for myself but the posted measurements were off by an inch in the shoulders and, as a result, doesn't fit. It's a nice reddish-brown color. Just looking to get back what I paid for it.
https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed002.jpg https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed004.jpg https://img841.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed006.jpg https://img812.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed007.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed009.jpg
Measurements:
Shoulders 19"
P2P 22"
Length BOC 31.75"
Sleeves 26"

*$30 > $27.50**>$25* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15001.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42 > $39.50 > $36* *> $32 > now $29.50 *shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27 > $25 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*Brooks Brothers dark brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Sold


----------



## The Rambler

*Better Grade Tie Purge*

All prices ppd conus. All in excellent condition.

2 Drake's, very heavy silk $25:










Ben Silver $15/each










Various, $12. Paisleys are J Crew/Canada from 90s.


----------



## The Rambler

Oops, here's the other Drake's


----------



## tonylumpkin

A couple classic items to offer today.

This Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sack, grey and black herringbone jacket is canvassed and features welted seams, latched vent and patch pockets. It is in excellent condition but, as with all thrifted items, should be dry cleaned. There are no stains, holes rips or tears. It is tagged a 43 R and measures to that. Chest 23", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 20" and length 31" boc. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img833.imageshack.us/i/2herr.jpg/
https://img541.imageshack.us/i/2herr3.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/2herr1.jpg/

This is a made in Scotland McGeorge of Dumfries, Intarsia argyle sweater in 100% cashmere. The size is tagged as 112 cm/44" and measures 22" pit to pit. The sweater is in near perfect condition with only very minor pilling at the underarms. Asking $85 shipped CONUS

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/mcgeorge1.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/mcgeorge.jpg/

A Trafalgar surcingle belt. Red, solid brass buckle and in very good condition. Size 38. Asking $20 shipped CONUS

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/redcircingle1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brozek

I need a tan trench, but this one, alas, is two sizes too large for me.  It's a 42R with a zip-in/zip-out goose-down liner, and it's in really great shape. I'm asking $25 shipped, which is basically just getting back what I put into it plus shipping. Thanks!

Measurements:
Chest (armpit to armpit) - 25"
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff) - 24"
Length (bottom of collar to hem) - 36"
Shoulders - 19.25"


----------



## Cardinals5

tonylumpkin said:


> This is a made in Scotland McGeorge of Dumfries, Intarsia argyle sweater in 100% cashmere. The size is tagged as 112 cm/44" and measures 22" pit to pit. The sweater is in near perfect condition with only very minor pilling at the underarms. Asking $85 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/mcgeorge1.jpg/


Dang! That's a beauty.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Yes indeed!

The leather-trimmed tweed is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## TheWGP

And we're on to the dress shirts, with one sweater that I've decided to let move on!

As usual, all prices include shipping to the CONUS, international shipping is fine, just PM me for a quote. Payment is via Paypal, trade (or cash) offers welcome. Questions? PM me!

Also, I'm trying out doing all thumbnails - *click to zoom in! *

1) LL Bean Norwegian sweater, Made in Norway, 80% wool 20% rayon, classic Trad must. Grey ground, green & blue "checks". XXL, pit to pit is ~27ish, but it's a sweater so that's flexible, literally. *$30*



2)T. M. Lewin shirt, NWT - still in the plastic, I purchased this myself and had second thoughts. 17.5/36, slim fit. French cuff, blue & white. *$40*



3) Ralph Lauren Purple Label Made in United States tuxedo shirt - 15.5/34. Claimed!
4) Brooks Brothers really vintage OCBD, khaki - 16.5/34. Claimed!
5) Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD, 16-33. Claimed!

6) Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD, all white this time. All supima cotton, made in the USA. Classic staple shirt. 15.5/34. *$25*



7) Brooks Brothers recent All Cotton Made In USA, Fabric Woven in Italy shirt, I believe from the luxury line. 17.5/34. This one was mine, but the sleeves are just too short. *$22*



8) Burberrys of London Made in USA dress shirt, 17.5/36. Another one of mine that just wasn't seeing wear. Yellow ground, with blue windowpane - great shirt! *$22*



9) J. Press ecru/light yellow OCBD. 17/33. Made in USA - trad staple! *$26*



10) J. Press Sterling Pinpoint, Single Needle Tailoring, Made in USA buttondown in dark blue. 15.5/34. Another Trad staple! *$27*



11) Charles Tyrwhitt 15.5/35, green with purple & light blue stripes & crosshatch. *$24*



12) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33, white, pink, blue stripes. *$24*



13) Hilditch & Key for Saks Fifth Avenue dark green french cuff shirt. Size 16R. Smoked MOP buttons, quality stitching, something special. The color is a dark green, more like the close-up pic, but not so dark. *$27*



14) Charvet light blue french cuff shirt, size 39eu = 15.5 US. This one has some flaws, but is still superlative quality and construction and fabric. There's a monogram - R.R.P. - most of the way down the wearer's left side. The collar also has wear, and it will need to be flipped or "scooted in" as my tailor put it - he quoted $10-15 to do this. Still one of the finest shirts you can wear; even has some trad credibility - JFK and Bing Crosby both wore Charvet, among a laundry list of other notables. Given these flaws, and considering these shirts, even used with flaws, go for $75+ other places, it's a steal at *$25!*



15) Canali (I know, I know) size 42eu, 16.5us dress shirt. Made in Italy to extremely high quality specifications. Light blue ground, small purple, pink, white stripes. Great details - MOP buttons, mitred cuffs, mitred pocket, nice attention to little sewing details - this is a newer Canali, and the quality really does approach the Charvet - with none of the condition issues! *$26*


----------



## AlanC

*Brooks Brothers* shirts--Made in USA.

*SOLD!* Lot 1--16.5 x 33
$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal

3 Brooks Brothers OCBDs (BB will charge you $199 for three)
Two are standard ecru, one is a yellower version of ecru. Perfect palette for fall.
Two of these are lighter weight with a finer weave, one is supima oxford.

https://img186.imageshack.us/img186/6973/img2880o.jpg

*Lot 2*--17.5 x 35
$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal

2 Brooks Brothers Luxury Line dress shirts (retail for $135/ea)
Italian Fabric, double button cuff

I have one of these BB Luxury shirts, and really love it. Highly recommended.


----------



## allan

*Barbour Kielder coat: another drop!*

Another drop!

Now _*$89 shipped!

*_O'Connell's is selling them for $598:https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/outerwear.php?nOffset=40&nLimit=20

I'm not likely to drop this much farther, gentlemen, so grab it now if it appeals to you. Over a heavy sweater it's not a bad fit on me, so if no one claims it soon I'll keep it and wear it that way myself.



allan said:


> Barbour "Kielder" field coat. Ideal for fall weather!
> 
> I bought this on eBay last year. It's a beautiful, high-quality coat, but I've hardly worn it. I've had to admit that it's too big for me.
> 
> Washable, breatheable weather-resistant cotton, *not *waxed.
> 
> Tagged Medium, but it's a generous Medium: see the measurements. Perhaps it would better be described as a Medium Tall or a Large.
> 
> 23" shoulder to shoulder
> 25" across chest
> 23" across waist
> 35.5" center of collar to cuff
> 32" collar seam to hem
> 
> Outside: two large pockets with flaps and buttons, and two handwarmer pockets. Cuffs and pockets are edged with leather to prevent fraying.
> 
> Inside: one large pocket with tab and snap, two zipped pockets, and a waist drawstring.
> 
> I see no signs of wear at all.
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/hpim3115a.jpg/
> 
> List $598. Asking $120 -> $110 -> $99 -> _*$89 *_shipped in the US. Shipping at cost, minus US shipping cost, elsewhere.


----------



## vwguy

I bought these off ebay, wore them a few times & realized being a 9.5 they're just too small for me. The uppers are in great condition & there is hardly any wear to the rubber soles. $35 shipped CONUS.









Brian


----------



## catside

vwguy said:


> I bought these off ebay, wore them a few times & realized being a 9.5 they're just too small for me. The uppers are in great condition & there is hardly any wear to the rubber soles. $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Brian


PM sent


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOVEMBER JACKETS! Langrock--inc. a cashmere blazer!--Nick Hilton, Paul Stuart, Tom James; lots of tweeds and 3/2 sacks!*

*NOVEMBER JACKETS!​*
*Tweeds, Seersucker, Cashmere, Silk and Wool, Canvassing, Patch Pockets, More!*

*Langrock--including an ultra-rare cashmere Langrock!--Ballot of Princeton, Hand-Made Tom James, Princeton Bespoke, Nick Hilton, and more!*

*I'm very pleased to be offering such a lovely selection of jackets early this month, including some serious rarities, such as the cashmere Langrock, a custom-made 3/2 seersucker sack from Nick Hilton, and a hand-tailored Tom James!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and international inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please note that this might be your only opportunity to acquire jackets like these--many of the manufacturers and retailers who stocked or made these are now gone, and so once these jackets have been claimed, they're gone forever...* 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Beautiful LANGROCK 3/2 sack with overcheck!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! My pictures really fail to do this justice; this is simply a beautiful jacket! It's fully canvassed, is a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, and comes with a single hook vent. It also has two buttons cuffs. But, what else would you expect from Langrock, the premier trad. shop of Princeton... which is now, alas, gone? This jacket is in absolutely superb condition.

Plus, this jacket comes with its original Langrock hanger, which I'll include! 

Please note that, as I mentioned above, Langrock items are now becoming increasing hard to find, especially in this condition--and once they're gone, that's it. There literally won't be any more....

Given this, I'm asking a ridiculously cheap *$75 > 65 or LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*. Yup, a classic American full-canvass jacket for _*less*_ than you'd pay for something fused from JAB! 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Length: 29 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets057.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets060.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets061.jpg/https://img830.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets062.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets063.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets064.jpg/https://img100.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets065.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets067.jpg/

*2) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blaze*r!

Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

Like its brother, this comes complete with its original Langrock hanger! 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$85 > 70 or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*3) RARE 3/2 sack seersucker--Custom Made in 2005 by Nick Hilton Studio!*

While I'm posting rare items, I might as well include this 3/2 seersucker sack, custom made by Nick Hilton in 2005! This is beautiful, and THE seersucker that you want, if you want a 3/2 sack version. This is fully canvassed and fully lined--this is NOT the usual one or two season seersucker jacket. It's in lovely crisp condition, and has a lovely lape roll (hard to find in seersucker, which tends to have 'suitcase rolls"), EXCEPT that it does have some very minor spotting on the lower front, and another small spot by the second button. But these are not noticeable at all, and, in any case, would be picked up by any trad. over the course of a summer.... Unless he only wears his seersucker indoors, and sits very, very still! 

However, because of these flaws this summer classic is just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Length: 29 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets042.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets043.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets044.jpg/ https://img514.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets045.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets046.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets047.jpg/ https://img2.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets048.jpg/

*4) POSS. UNWORN Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*5) RARE! 3/2 sack with dual vents, custom-made by Nick Hilton!*

This is absolutely peachy, and not just because of its colour--which, of course, my pictures don't do justice to. Naturally, this is fully canvassed, and has a beautiful 3/2 lapel roll. It also has dual vents--a rarity on3/2 sacks. This was custom made by Nick Hilton in 2007, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This has a wonderful drape and hand!

Asking just *$50 > 45 or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS..... A trad beauty you'll have for years for about the price of a tank of gas!

*Measurements:*

Chest:21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/4

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets095.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets100.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets098.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets097.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets099.jpg/

*6) Hand-tailored Tom James with subtle overcheck*

Another lovely jacket, albeit one that lacks the trad. credentials of the others here! This has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly a wool-silk blend, judging by its drape and hand, as well as the tell-tale texture of the fabric. My pictures are poor, as they fail to capture either the texture of the fabric or the lovely overcheck--*but you can just make this out on the picture showing the lapel roll!* It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and beautifully cut with plenty of handwork! It has a single vent. It was custom-made in 2002.

Asking just $75 > 55 or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Length: 30 5/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets101.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets103.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets104.jpg/ https://img27.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets105.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets106.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets107.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets109.jpg/

*7) Paul Stuart, by Southwick, tweed. Full canvassed and lapped seams!*

This is a lovely, fully canvassed Southwick jacket made for Paul Stuart. I dread to think what the retail on this was, but significantly more than it's listed here for! It's half-lined, single vented, and has lapped seams. This is in excellent condition except there's a very small snag hole by the buttons on one cuff--an easy fix for even a competent dry-cleaner tailor. But, because of this, I'm

Asking just *$35, or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 1/2

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets112.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets113.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets114.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets115.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets116.jpg/

*8) Navy blazer with patch pockets for Wallach's.*

A lovely trad. classic, this is a very nice navy blazer in heavier, flannel-y wool from the (gone, of course) tradly store Wallach's. Alas, it's darted, but half-canvassed half-lined in a lovely contrasting lining, has a single hook vent, and nice big patch pockets! This is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/4

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets087.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets089.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets088.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets086.jpg/

*9) Heavy tweed jacket by Princeton Custom Tailors of Hong Kong*

Catering primarily to ex-patriate alums of Princeton, this tailoring house knows how to make real, heavy tweed for people returning to the United States--none of the rather flimsy Hong Kong tweed here! This is a very heavy tweed. Its fully lined and fully canvassed, and has a single vent. This could use a dry-cleaning to freshen it up, and it has a couple of snags on one sleeve, as shown, which would be easy fixes for any alterations tailor. It still contains both of its interior spare buttons. Overall, I'd rate this as being in Very Good condition, hence

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets117.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets118.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets119.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets122.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets120.jpg/

*PREVIOUSLY LISTED HAT, JACKETS AND SUITS:*​
*Prev. 1) Connemara tweed Irish walking hat*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*

Original post:

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29*

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*3) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*5) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$40 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## brantley11

Picked up 5 pair of Bills Khakis 37 x 28.5 (two pair have longer inseam of 30"). Two of them are British Tan, two classic Khaki and one light British tan. All of them are M2P with Cuffs.

PM me if interested. Looking to get $100 shipped for all 5 pair.


----------



## AlanC

Over in the SALES forum I am offering

Willis & Geiger cloth bomber A-2 "Summer Flight Jacket" -- Size Large (XL)

Willis & Geiger is highly sought after, and no longer made.


----------



## a4audi08

Hello, Shirts are $14 each or 2/$25 for shipping within CONUS - will ship overseas but at actual shipping costs - EXCEPT FOR THE CANALI WHICH IS $18 SHIPPED. Please refer by group and number (NUMBERS START FROM TOP). Also please make sure to include correct mailing address in PM.

A. Huntington button downs 
1. 16X32
2.15X34









B. Brooks Bros BDs
1. 16X33 slim fit non iron
2. 16.5X34 Relaxed fit 
3. 15X32/33 









C. Brooks Bros traditional collar
1. 15.5X32/33
2. 16X32/33 slim fit non iron
3. 16.5X33 woven w/ herringbone pattern non iron









D. Assorted
1. Canali 17.5X33/34 
2. Brooks Bros BD 17X33
3. hart schaffner marx spread collar 16.5X34









Jackets

Brooks Bros Camelhair, sz 40R. Fully lined 2Button single vent. $42 shipped CONUS
Chest: 42"
Length: 32"
Shoulders: 24"
Sleeves: 18" 









Woodhouse Lynch Madras, 3/2 fully lined sz 40 single vent $35 Shipped CONUS
Chest: 42"
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 24.25"
Chest: 17.5"









Brooks Bros Wooll slacks sz 36X31, with 1.5" cuffs and another 1" of fabric underneath. Also 3" of material in waist. Beautiful condition never worn, still has tags. $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE CUTS!*

*Quick price cuts *on the more expensive jackets I posted above--and *offers welcome on everything*! My closets are packed, and I have more things to come...

_*And, please, if you see anything you'd like above, do make an offer, even a "lowball" one--I'd like to find these all new homes soon!*_


----------



## Bermuda

POLO plaid oxford....very high quality cotton....asking 15$.....size XL



Nautica blue/grey seersucker pants. Barely used. size 38X32. Asking 15$



Brooks Brothers 346 wool black/white/blue glen check trousers. size 38X32. Worn about 2 times. Have been dry cleaned once. Asking 15%


POLO blue/white seersucker pants. Worn a few times. Had them cuffed to a 38X30. Dry cleaned once. Asking 15$


----------



## unmodern

If anyone has/finds 14.5/33 Slim-fit must-irons, I'm your guy.


----------



## MDunle3199

*XL LL Bean Norwegian Sweater and BB NOS Sweater - Price Reductions*



MDunle3199 said:


> Old School version 80/20 wool nylon blend. Blue with white size XL (52 inch chest). Asking* $30* shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.


Brook Brothers NOS Olive Cotton V Neck - Sweater Size M. Still with sales tag (price cut off since it was probably a gift). Made in U.S.A. Asking *$30* CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Magee Donegal Tweed Brown Herringbone Sportcoat - Price Reduction*

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Magee Donegal Tweed Brown Herringbone Sportcoat. 2B darted with side vents. Wonderful condition.
> 
> Asking *SOLD* shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested
> 
> Measurements as follows:
> 
> Length 30.5 inches
> Sleeve 24.5 inches
> Chest Measurement 44 inches
> Shoulder to shoulder 18.5 inches


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shoes and other stuff. Swaps and offers welcome on all. Shoe trees not included.

First up, a beautiful pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings in black pebble grain. Soles still very thick. No apparent flaws. 10.5A. $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












Next, a pair of Hanover black pebble grain longwings. No flaws, soles thick with lots of life left. 10.5C/A $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire













Next, a pair of Hanover handsewn kilties (the inner label says moccasin). These are extremely nice and appear to have been worn no more than a handful of times, although they could use a shine. 9.5D/B. $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












Next, a pair of Bass Weejuns in 12D. I'd say these shoes have been worn fewer than ten times. $25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












Next, a Made In USA winter vest by H.W. Carter and Sons of New Hampshire. No indication of filling, but I do not detect down. This is in as-new condition. No size tag, but I would put it at between a large and a medium, closer to large. $15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire












A NWT Lord Jeff sweater vest, made in Ireland of Scottish yarn. Medium, v-neck. $30 CONUS.












Finally, a Saks Fifth Avenue cable knit sweater in extra large. 85 percent silk, 15 percent cashmere. Color is a deep rust bordering on red that is best captured in the first thumbnail. $15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.


----------



## mikejw

Going out on a limb here...

After carefully acquiring a few jackets on the exchange, thrifts, and ebay, I've recently found out that I'm going to need a suit fairly soon. Navy or grey would be best. Here's my size:

Jacket:
Shoulders:18-18.5
Chest: 21-22
Length, BOC: 30
Sleeve: 25

Pants:
Waist: 37
Inseam: 30-31

I really, really don't want to have to go to JAB and get 10 suits for $1000. Thanks to you guys I know too much...


----------



## dionattilio

mikejw said:


> Going out on a limb here...
> 
> After carefully acquiring a few jackets on the exchange, thrifts, and ebay, I've recently found out that I'm going to need a suit fairly soon. Navy or grey would be best. Here's my size:
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulders:18-18.5
> Chest: 21-22
> Length, BOC: 30
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 37
> Inseam: 30-31
> 
> I really, really don't want to have to go to JAB and get 10 suits for $1000. Thanks to you guys I know too much...


This might just fit the bill.


----------



## dionattilio

mikejw said:


> Going out on a limb here...
> 
> After carefully acquiring a few jackets on the exchange, thrifts, and ebay, I've recently found out that I'm going to need a suit fairly soon. Navy or grey would be best. Here's my size:
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulders:18-18.5
> Chest: 21-22
> Length, BOC: 30
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 37
> Inseam: 30-31
> 
> I really, really don't want to have to go to JAB and get 10 suits for $1000. Thanks to you guys I know too much...


I do see some darts here, but this is a steal.










I am not affiliated, but I have dealt with this dealer before and had no problems.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Paul Stuart tweed, the Nick Hilton 3/2 seersucker sack, and the Langrock with the overcheck have now been claimed--thank you!

*Lower offers welcome on everything left, obviously*! 

*Coming today and tomorrow*: More jackets, including additional tweeds (including a smaller tweed suit from Roots!) and 3/2 sacks, and some lovely coats--including a beautiful Bridge Coat in what seems to be 36R, an Invertere alpaca-lined trenchcoat (!), and a beautiful camel-hair overcoat from Barneys, with lots and lots of handwork!


----------



## tonylumpkin

A couple classic items to offer today.

This Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sack, grey and black herringbone jacket is canvassed and features welted seams, latched vent and patch pockets. It is in excellent condition but, as with all thrifted items, should be dry cleaned. There are no stains, holes rips or tears. It is tagged a 43 R and measures to that. Chest 23", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 20" and length 31" boc. *GONE PENDING PAYMENT*

https://img833.imageshack.us/i/2herr.jpg/
https://img541.imageshack.us/i/2herr3.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/2herr1.jpg/

This is a made in Scotland McGeorge of Dumfries, Intarsia argyle sweater in 100% cashmere. The size is tagged as 112 cm/44" and measures 22" pit to pit. The sweater is in near perfect condition with only very minor pilling at the underarms. Asking $85 *>>NOW $75* shipped CONUS

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/mcgeorge1.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/mcgeorge.jpg/

A Trafalgar surcingle belt. Red, solid brass buckle and in very good condition. Size 38. Asking $20 *>>NOW $17.50* shipped CONUS

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/redcircingle1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brantley11

Found a 100% Cashmere Hart Schaffner Marx Navy Blazer 44S and a BB OBCD Blue 17 x 35 must iron made in Jamaica today. If any one is interested PM me. I would be looking for $40 for the blazer and $25 for the shirt both including CONUS.


----------



## catside

mikejw said:


> Going out on a limb here...
> 
> After carefully acquiring a few jackets on the exchange, thrifts, and ebay, I've recently found out that I'm going to need a suit fairly soon. Navy or grey would be best. Here's my size:
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulders:18-18.5
> Chest: 21-22
> Length, BOC: 30
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 37
> Inseam: 30-31
> 
> I really, really don't want to have to go to JAB and get 10 suits for $1000. Thanks to you guys I know too much...


What is your commercial size?


----------



## hookem12387

catside said:


> What is your commercial size?


That should be about a 41R, I think


----------



## catside

hookem12387 said:


> That should be about a 41R, I think


Which would come with 33 pants. i doubt there will be enough material to increase it to 37. Best bet might be BB suit separates. All fused but looks OK.


----------



## rabidawg

catside said:


> Which would come with 33 pants. i doubt there will be enough material to increase it to 37. Best bet might be BB suit separates. All fused but looks OK.


41R would generally come with size 35 pants.


----------



## catside

^Oops. Sorry. So i guess 35 should have enough material to be resized to 37.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops! *

*Please PM with interest*--_and offers welcome on all!_ 



TweedyDon said:


> *NOVEMBER JACKETS!​*
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and international inquiries are welcome.
> 
> Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please note that this might be your only opportunity to acquire jackets like these--many of the manufacturers and retailers who stocked or made these are now gone, and so once these jackets have been claimed, they're gone forever...*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]
> 
> *1) Beautiful LANGROCK 3/2 sack with overcheck!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blaze*r!
> 
> Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character.
> 
> Like its brother, this comes complete with its original Langrock hanger!
> 
> Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$65 or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/
> 
> *3) RARE 3/2 sack seersucker--Custom Made in 2005 by Nick Hilton Studio!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) POSS. UNWORN Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) RARE! 3/2 sack with dual vents, custom-made by Nick Hilton!*
> 
> This is absolutely peachy, and not just because of its colour--which, of course, my pictures don't do justice to. Naturally, this is fully canvassed, and has a beautiful 3/2 lapel roll. It also has dual vents--a rarity on3/2 sacks. This was custom made by Nick Hilton in 2007, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This has a wonderful drape and hand!
> 
> Asking just *$45 or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS..... A trad beauty you'll have for years for about the price of a tank of gas!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest:21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29 1/4
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets095.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets100.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets098.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets097.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets099.jpg/
> 
> *6) Hand-tailored Tom James with subtle overcheck*
> 
> Another lovely jacket, albeit one that lacks the trad. credentials of the others here! This has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly a wool-silk blend, judging by its drape and hand, as well as the tell-tale texture of the fabric. My pictures are poor, as they fail to capture either the texture of the fabric or the lovely overcheck--*but you can just make this out on the picture showing the lapel roll!* It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and beautifully cut with plenty of handwork! It has a single vent. It was custom-made in 2002.
> 
> Asking just $50 or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Length: 30 5/8
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img600.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets101.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets103.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets104.jpg/ https://img27.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets105.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets106.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets107.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets109.jpg/
> 
> *7) Paul Stuart, by Southwick, tweed. Full canvassed and lapped seams!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *8) Navy blazer with patch pockets for Wallach's.*
> 
> A lovely trad. classic, this is a very nice navy blazer in heavier, flannel-y wool from the (gone, of course) tradly store Wallach's. Alas, it's darted, but half-canvassed half-lined in a lovely contrasting lining, has a single hook vent, and nice big patch pockets! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$40 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets087.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets089.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets088.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets086.jpg/
> 
> *9) Heavy tweed jacket by Princeton Custom Tailors of Hong Kong*
> 
> Catering primarily to ex-patriate alums of Princeton, this tailoring house knows how to make real, heavy tweed for people returning to the United States--none of the rather flimsy Hong Kong tweed here! This is a very heavy tweed. Its fully lined and fully canvassed, and has a single vent. This could use a dry-cleaning to freshen it up, and it has a couple of snags on one sleeve, as shown, which would be easy fixes for any alterations tailor. It still contains both of its interior spare buttons. Overall, I'd rate this as being in Very Good condition, hence
> 
> Asking just $23, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets117.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets118.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets119.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets122.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets120.jpg/
> 
> *PREVIOUSLY LISTED HAT, JACKETS AND SUITS:*​
> *Prev. 1) Connemara tweed Irish walking hat*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*
> 
> Original post:
> 
> Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $29*
> 
> *NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/
> 
> *3) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*
> 
> *If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/
> 
> *5) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*
> 
> *Original post:*
> 
> "Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.
> 
> In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.
> 
> Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:
> 
> https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/
> 
> Asking just *$36 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 5/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
> Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)
> 
> https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/
> 
> *Lapel detail:*
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/
> 
> https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## M. Morgan

White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been drycleaned. In good shape other than some small, faint gray marks (which I could not capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.

$20 including US shipping.

https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/

Bills Khakis M3s with a hole forming just below the zipper (shown) that I think will be easily fixed. These are wrinkled and unwashed because I did not want to make the hole any bigger before I sold them. These pants are wonderful but the low rise does not work for me.

Marked 32 with 32.25" inseam, about 0.75" to let down, and 1.75" cuffs.

$28 including US shipping.

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img3549e.jpg/

Damage shot:
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img3550a.jpg/

If anyone is interested in a purple size L v-neck sweater from Izod (mercerized cotton, made in Hong Kong) with a Greenbrier logo, let me know. I also have a pair of PLEATED, CUFFED Polo RL cords, size 34x32. Please shoot me a message if you are interested in the sweater or the pants.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Corbin 3/2 sack blazer, Ballot 3/2 sack, unworn tweeds--including a lovely smaller tweed suit!*

*I have several more tweeds, blazers, and a tweed suit to pass on today!​*
As always, all *prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Genuinely Ivy League Corbin 3/2 sack blazer in tradly dark forest green!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a beauty! Made expressly for "the Dartmouth Outfitters" James Campion of Hanover, NH this jacket has all of the details a trad. could desire. It's the classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, it has two front patch pockets, a half-lining, a hook vent, and full canvassing. It also features lapped seams, very natural shoulders, and the colour's a classic alternative to the standard navy--a rich, dark forest green! (For recent praise of this colour, see the wonderful blog "An Affordable Wardrobe", here: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-10-21T22:17:00-07:00&max-results=7)

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition,and was clearly work very, very sparingly--if at all.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/5)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets018.jpg/https://img541.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets019.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets020.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets024.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets023.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets025.jpg/

*2) Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth with overcheck!*

This is another tradly Ivy League beauty, a 3/2 sack in minihoundstooth with a _very_ subtle mid-brown overcheck from that long-time rival to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot's of Princeton. This is another beautiful (and possibly unworn) jacket with a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing, full lining, and a single vent. Naturally, it's Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31 3/4

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets011.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets012.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets013.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets017.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets016.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets015.jpg/

*3) POSS. UNWORN c.34-36 Tweed Suit from Roots!*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Several members have asked me about c.34 and 36 tweeds, and several more have asked me about tweed suits in this size (these requests bumped one of my earlier threads several times--thanks, chaps!  ) and so here we are.... a beautiful, almost-certainly unworn, smaller tweed suit from the trad. (and so, defunct...) store Roots!

*And this one is lovely. *

A beautiful classic barleycorn tweed (easily the most versatile weave for tweed suiting), this is fully canvassed, has a single hook vent, lapped seams throughout, natural shoulders, and a half-lining. It's also very subtly darted--which, I think, is good for a tweed suit in a smaller size, for obvious reasons of fit. The trousers are pleated with classic side-adjusters. They are also fully lined, which, for tweed trousers, in a consummation devoutly to be wished!

This suit appears to be utterly unworn; it's in superb condition, without any age fading to the pristine creamy-white lining of the trousers. Moreover, it also contains two spare "ropes" of tweed in the pocket, which leads to my...

QUESTION: Contained within the pocket of the jacket were two "ropes" of tweed, shown here:

https://img602.imageshack.us/i/tweed002.jpg/

I'm familiar with the inclusion of swatches of tweed for future patching, but what could these be used for? *Please PM with information, and I'll update here when I find an answer!*

So, how often do you get a tweed suit in this condition in this size? Very, very rarely... But, despite its rarity, I'm

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 15 (+2 1/2 to let out)
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3" to let down)

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets031.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets026.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets032.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets033.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets028.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets030.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets029.jpg/

*4) Made in Italy charcoal Armani jacket*

*AVERT YOUR EYES!!!​*
I know this isn't my usual sort of thing, but I thought that someone here might like to add an Italian Armani to their collection!

This is made in Italy of a 70/30 wool cotton blend, and is a classic Armani cut. It's fuly lined with a very striking lining, carries in-house Armani buttons, and is Flusser-approved ventless. It's a lovely dark, dark charcoal.

*Asking just $35, or lower offer.*

This is* tagged a 46*, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 22 (+3)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets004.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets006.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets008.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets007.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets005.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets010.jpg/

*5) UNWORN Ralph Lauren barleycorn/herringbone tweed w/goldenrust overcheck!*

This jacket is clearly unworn, as all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Made in Canada, this jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It's also a lovely tweed; a mixture of vertical stripes of barleycorn and miniherringbone this has a lot of very subtle interest, topped off (literally!) by a lovely overcheck in faint golden rust. This really is a beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or best offer.*

*Tagged a 44R*, but please see the

*Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets038.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets037.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets040.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets043.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets042.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets041.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trousers--including Bleeding Madras and tartan!--Tweed and Tartan Caps, 34 Trafalgar belt, and more ties!*

TRAD DESIDERATA!

I have several more tradly items to pass on today....

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt001.jpg/

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Trousers! All are flat front, and all are in excellent condition. *

*a) Paul Stuart; 90% wool, 10% cashmere.*

_(These are the grey trousers shown in the main picture) _

Made in Canada of wool/cashmere fabric woven in Italy.

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt028.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt029.jpg/

Waist (laid flat): 17 3/4
Inseam: 26 (plus 1 1/2" cuff, and 1 1/2" under)

*Asking $36, or offer*

*b) Bleeding Madras, made expressly for Princeton University Store!*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt033.jpg/ 
 https://img179.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt032.jpg/

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 (+3 1/2" under)

*Claimed*

*c) All-wool tartan. Lovely--and if a tad smaller in the waist I'd keep them!*

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt035.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt036.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt034.jpg/

Waist (laid flat): 18
Inseam: 30 (+3 1/2")

*Asking $35, or offer*

*2) CAPS! All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt015.jpg/​
*a) Hanna Hats tweed cap*; Made in Ireland. Size M. *Asking $28, or offer*

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt017.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt016.jpg/

*b) Harris Tweed hat, lined in tartan. Made for Schuman and Sullivan of New Haven.* One of the side grommets is missing, leaving a small hole where it was, hence *just $19, or offer*.

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt021.jpg/ https://img517.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt022.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt023.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt024.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt025.jpg/

*c) All-wool tartan by Mizen. Size XL.* *Asking $18, or offer. *

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt020.jpg/ https://img149.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt018.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt019.jpg/

*3) Size 34 belt by Trafalgar. Made in the USA. *

_(Shown fully in the main picture)_

Excellent condition, with only minor memory by the holes.

*Claimed*

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt026.jpg/https://img585.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt027.jpg/

*4) TIES!*

*All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt002.jpg/​
https://img21.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt003.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt004.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt006.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt005.jpg/https://img227.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt008.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt009.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt010.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt011.jpg/https://img541.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt014.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt012.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt038.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

1) Talbot's boys tie. *$6*, or FREE with another tie, to encourage early tradness!
2) Ballot of Princeton regimental. *$15*
3) Brooks Brothers Makers labradors. *$15*
4) Brooks Brothers Makers Huskies. (Pair this will AlanC's Husky vest!  ) *Claimed*
5) Rooster Madras. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just *$12*
6) Vineyard Vines bowtie. Turtles! Small blemish at the corner, hence just *Claimed*


----------



## ArtVandalay

More drops...

The ties in the first photo remain available. All three in the second photo are sold.
Take all three of them for $25 > *$22* shipped!

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties005.jpg
Group 1:
1. Ben Silver 3.25" * $15* *> $13.50** > $12.50* *> now $11.50*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15* *> now $13.50 > $12.50* *> now $11.50*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5 > $4 > now $3*
Group 2: *All claimed*
1. Robert Talbott Made in England 3.25"
2. Lands End 3.75"
3. Arnie Cotton Knit 2.25"

*
Vintage LL Bean 65/35 Lambswool/Camelhair Cardigan*
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties018.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties019.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties020.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties021.jpg
Made in USA
Six button front
No holes or other visible flaws
Marked Size Large
Pit to Pit 19"
Length Top of collar to bottom 25"
Sleeve length from middle of collar 36" (with turnback cuffs unrolled)
I wish this thing fit me...it's been sitting in my closet forever. Time to go to a new home.


 *$35* *> $31.50 > $29* *> now $26.50* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*2B Brown Harris Tweed...measures to a 42L*

I bought this on Ebay for myself but the posted measurements were off by an inch in the shoulders and, as a result, doesn't fit. It's a nice reddish-brown color. Just looking to get back what I paid for it.
https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed002.jpg https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed004.jpg https://img841.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed006.jpg https://img812.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed007.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed009.jpg
Measurements:
Shoulders 19"
P2P 22"
Length BOC 31.75"
Sleeves 26"

*$30 > $27.50 > $25** >$22.50* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15001.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42 > $39.50 > $36* *> $32 > $29.50 > now $26.50 *shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27 > $25 > $22.50 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*

*
*


----------



## 32rollandrock

ANOTHER DON'T-TELL-THE-BOSS-WE'VE-GONE-CRAZY $15 sale!!!!

All prices are CONUS, elsewhere inquire.

For your consideration:

A non-iron BB button-down shirt in a nice windowpane pattern. If you can tell this from new, I'll eat the shirt, plus everything else in this thread. Non-iron, slim fit in 17x34. Just $15 CONUS.












Next, a Stetson tweed fedora, size 71/4. Full disclosure, there is a piece of duct tape inside, but I can't for the life of me figure out why--everything seems sturdy. Priced at $15 CONUS!!!












Next, a no-name tweed newsboy cap, size large, made in USA. The price? Just $15 CONUS.












Now we have a Robert Bruce shetland wool cardigan sweater, tan, size large. Made in USA. Just $15 CONUS!!!!!












A BB broadcloth, must-iron shirt. There is a itty-bitty hole under the collar (pictured) that is absolutely, positively not visible when worn. This shirt measures 16.5x34. Don't delay, be the envy of all your friends for just $15 CONUS!












Don't delay, act before midnight tonight, etc., etc., etc....


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Just a few things to start this off:

*Orvis Wool Gabardine Shirt, M*

I couldn't find this on the website and don't remember seeing it at the b&m store in Atlanta, but I can't imagine it'd be any less than $120 new--and probably alot more--but, for you, this can't-tell-it-from-new Orvis gab shirt which I would keep if it close to fit:

Only $35 shipped.

















*Acorn Slipper Socks, New. M (10 1/2-11 1/2)*

Shuffle around the house and kick back fireside like a gent. I've got a pair, too, and they're just the thing. $40 retail, yours for:

$20 shipped.









*NOS Wool Flannel Blackwatch Tartan Slacks, 42*

These are brand new with unfinished hems, but, unfortunately--I noticed after checkout--got a couple of moth bites over the couple of decades or so they were in storage. (I suspect the thrift storage room.) Fortunately, they are very small and inconspicuous--(2) pictured, one below the waistband on back and the other 4" or so below the left rear pocket opening; there are a couple others but, at the bottom of the leg, which will surely end up behind the hemline or on the cutting room floor. For all that, these snappy trousers which earned a wry smile and a "They all checkered-y" from the checkout lady:

*Only $16 shipped.*


----------



## JCrewfan

TweedyDon said:


> *a) Hanna Hats tweed cap*; Made in Ireland. Size M.


*

PM sent on this.*


----------



## Lancette

*Hunting Pinks*

Does anybody happen to have a size 38 fox hunting jacket they are willing to sell?
Thanks.


----------



## a pine tree

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Acorn Slipper Socks, New. M (10 1/2-11 1/2)*
> 
> Shuffle around the house and kick back fireside like a gent. I've got a pair, too, and they're just the thing. $40 retail, yours for:
> 
> $20 shipped.


If you ignore these, you'll regret it when it starts getting really cold. I've had the same pair of these for over a decade (picked them up in Maine) and still going strong! Great for fetching the mail (even in the snow!) or just shuffling around the house!

Hard to believe mine used to look like that. The "socks" are now brown :thumbs-up:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A couple more to keep it rolling:

*F. A. MacCluer Madras Half-sleeve, XL*

Out of season, yes, but opportunity strikes. This is a nice one, whose colors my iphone fails to capture.

$25 shipped.


*French Shriner Pebble Grain Longwings, 12A*

Uppers are excellent, and the leather is still very supple. Full leather lined, soles and heels better than 90%.

Only $45 shipped!


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 11D*

The shell on these has a very nice patina and is still quite soft, although there are a few (shown) blemishes, including some cracking along the back of the collar. The better part of the toplift was replaced with a rubber heel for traction--as you can see--and could stand to be replaced, but probably not before you'd get them restored anyway.

Classic shell ptbs for only $65 shipped!


----------



## TweedyDon

*c34-40: Invertere Alpaca-lined trenchcoat; Military Bridge Coat; Barney's camelhair with lots of handwork!*

*SERIOUSLY BEAUTIFUL COATS!*​
*Invertere Alpaca-lined trenchcoat! Military Bridge Coat! Barney's of New York Camelhair, with lots of handwork!*

These are beautiful, and I'm loathe to part with any, but I have to admit that they're either too small or too short for me, and so they need to find new homes.

As always, a*ll prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Invertere Alpaca-lined trenchcoat.*

*Claimed--in about three minutes!*

Described by O'Connells as "one of England's finest producers of outerwear, ever" Invertere no longer exists. While a small cache of its final stock is still tricking onto the market through eBay and a couple of niche retailers such as O'Connells, it is becoming increasingly rare--and fetching correspondingly high prices. (O'Connell's, for example, is charging a [very fair] price of $1,200 for the basic Dorset model of trenchcoat, with a simple cotton liner.) As far as I know, there is NO remaining stock of alpaca-lined trenches available--and obviously there won't be any more produced....

So, if you'd like one, grab this!

There's a very nice SF post on Invertere here, together with a picture of their HQ at Newton Abbott, England:

(Thanks, *I. Gentantithesis*!)

This coat is a beautiful, beautiful all-cotton trench with an Alpaca-pile lining and collar. The style is classic--think First War aviator, 1930's Hollywood glamour or attending the Yale-Harvard game in your Stutz bearcat, 1950s house parties in Britain, dodging rationing to supply your guests... The buckles on the sleeves and the belt are leather-covered steel, and are all original. The sleeves have been trimmed with suede. It has a single hook vent--of course!

The condition is conservatively described as Good/Very Good. There are NO flaws in either the Alpaca Pile Lining or the Alpaca Pile Collar--no moth, no stains, no wear, nothing!  The coat could use a dry-clean to freshen the outer cotton shell as I've been storing this (carefully!) for some years; there are also a few _very, very small_ spots on the front near the bottom (shown). The leather on the buckles is worn--in some parts worn through, as shown--but they're still perfectly serviceable. The suede trimming to the sleeves is similarly faded, and it's missing its vent button--but these latter flaws (and the buckles) are very easy fixes, of course.

This coat still has at least three decades' of wear in it, if not many more!

So, for this all-cotton trench with an Alpaca-lining made from one of the top British makers of outerwear, how about *Claimed*?  I'll be sorry to see this go, to be honest,but it's doing no good to anyone unworn in my closet... *So, please do make offers if you'd like it!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve (Raglan, so measured from under the arm to the cuff along the seam): 16 3/4 (+2)
Length (BOC): 39 1/2

https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats030.jpg/ https://img524.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats040.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats031.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats033.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats032.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats034.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats035.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats036.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats037.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats038y.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats039.jpg/

*2) Military Bridge Coat--beautifully cut!*

*Please note that this is the classic and lovely dark navy colour--my pictures fail to capture this, and make it look washed-out--it's not!*

This is another beautiful, rare coat that I'm loathe to pass on... But this really doesn't fit me at all, and so it needs a new home! This is a classic military Bridge Coat which is absolutely beautifully cut and styled--this is by no means one of the rather tent-like coats that can be found in surplus stores, although this is a GENUINE military coat, made by Hirsch Tyler Co. in Philadelphia. There's no fabric content listed, but this is clearly a heavy, thick wool coat--think the material that the best peacoats are made from and you'll have some idea of what we're talking about here.

This is half-lined, has a hook vent, and carries a double set of buttons for Valley Forge Military Academy, which you could either replace or keep.

The sheer style of this coat really can't be exaggerated--it's simply oozing it! And it's very, very very warm!

This coat does need a dry clean just to freshen it up; it's very slightly dusty on the collar from storage, and might have two or three (literally) dog hairs from my hunting dogs on the back. But there are no other flaws at all--no moth, stains, odors, or tears! And since this was built in Philadelphia in 1983, this is a testament to how well-made this coat is!

Asking just *$75, or lower offer,*, for this classic and stylish piece of Americana!

This is tagged a 38, but please see the *measurements*: this is cut slim, and so would be better for a 36 (or even a 34, perhaps?) Please bear in mind that this is a military cut coat, and so is very styled!

Chest: 17 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length (BOC): 40
Shoulder: 17 1/2

https://img602.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats024.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats025.jpg/ https://img510.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats021.jpg/https://img560.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats022.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats023.jpg/

*3) Barney's Camelhair Coat with lots of handwork!*

This is another beauty that I'm loathe to pass on... But given its size, I'll never wear it. 

This is a trad. classic--the camelhair coat, with a half-belt back! (And, yes, unlike cheaper coats which might have this belt as a detail, the adjustable belt on this one is fully functional!) This is gorgeous: Fully canvassed and fully lined (almost certainly in bemberg) with all of the the trad. desiderata: patch pockets, peak lapels, functional half-belt back, single hook vent, turn-up cuffs, the works!

It was Union-made in the USA, and features more handwork than you can shake a stick at: there's pick stitching on the peak lapels, on the turn-up cuffs, on the belt, and all down the front hem, as well as on the bottom hem, as well as all around the patch pockets.... and elsewhere!

Moreover, this coat is in (conservately) Very Good/Excellent condition. It's clearly not a brand new coat, but it looks like it just has a season or two's light wear. There's no moth, odors, stains, rips, tears, or snags anywhere! But then, if you had a coat this lovely, you'd take very good care of it too, wouldn't you?

*Asking $125, or lower offer (offers very welcome!), boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS!*

No size tag, so please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Length: 381/2
Shoulder: 19 1/4

https://img530.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats005.jpg/https://img825.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats006.jpg/ https://img152.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats017.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats018.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats010.jpg/https://img574.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats007.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats008.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats011.jpg/ https://img99.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats012.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats013.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats015.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/eggsclassiccoats016.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack flannel blazer. Vintage model with the older buttons. Pretty much all lapped seams, natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 2 buttons on sleeve, hook vent...in other words, the ideal Ivy blazer. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40-42L
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 26.5
BOC: 32.5"

Price: $50.00; Sold, pending payment


Southwick 3/2 sack hopsack blazer. Very open weave. Classic Ivy summer blazer - natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on sleeve, fully canvassed, single vented, etc., etc. Condition is very good - some minor signs of wear (typical of open weave hopsack)

No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 23.5
BOC: 30.25

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin mid-gray flannel 3/2 sack suit (a classic Ivy suit I wish fit me). Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve - all the goods. Flat front trousers. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 37-39R
Chest: 41
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30.5

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 32 +3 (could have a 31" inseam and 1.75" cuffs)
No cuffs

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Out of my closet (shoulders always a hair small on me): Southwick brownish stripe 3/2 sack suit. Tropical or light worsted wool - four season weight. Very natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good to excellent. 
No tagged size, but about a 39-40R

Chest: 41.75
Waist: 38.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24
BOC: 31

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 29.75
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB silk glen plaid 3/2 sack sport coat. Definitely 100% silk. A little more padding than natural shoulders, 3 buttons on sleeve, fully lined, 1/2 canvas. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.
Color is most accurate in picture of button

Tagged size: 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42.5
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC: 30.75

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Magee 2B tweed out of a Donegal Mist hand-woven cloth. This is the first Donegal Mist I've handled and it certainly lives up to its reputation. Dual vented, medium padding in shoulders, fully lined, and faux buttonholes on sleeve. Fabric is 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% pure new wool. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in Ireland.

Tagged: 44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 25.25
BOC: 30.5

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Pringle of Scotland cashmere sweater. 100% cashmere (at least 2-ply). Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders. Purchased last winter as NOS and wore about 5-6 times. Recently purchased a Ballantyne cashmere in a similar color and going to keep that one instead. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws

Color is most accurate in close-up picture

Tagged size: 40
Chest: 43"
Sleeves (cuffed, but unstretched): 32" (good for 32-36)

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers crew neck sweater. Extra fine Italian lambswool. The color is like dark dirt. No country of origin or size tags. Condition is very good - some very minor pilling that I'll do my best to remove with a sweater shaver before shipping.
Color: Color is most accurate in close up picture.

No tagged size
Chest: 46"
Sleeves (unstretched): 30" (good for 32-35)

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers collared sweater. Extra fine Italian merino wool. MOP buttons. Made in Hong Kong. This is a thin dressy sweater. Condition is very good to excellent.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 42"
Sleeves (unstretched): 32.5" (good for 32-35)

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Scottwool navy argyle. 100% pure new wool - spun in Scotland. No country of origin tag. Condition is very good - this is a vintage sweater.
No tagged size
Chest: 42"
Sleeves (unstretched): 30" (good for 30-33) - *not as much stretch in these sleeves*

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean full-zip mock collar cardigan with corduroy elbow patches. 93% cashmere, 7% wool. Made in Malaysia. Color is oatmeal with small flecks of other colors (like a donegal tweed). Condition is excellent. I traded TheWGP for this sweater early this fall, had it cleaned, wore it once, and then decided that the two cardigans I already have are enough.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 42"
Sleeves (unstreched and cuffed): 30" (good for 30-35)

Price: SOLD, pending payment


Just a couple of ties - $10.00 shipped each (or, if you're a Clemson student/alum I'll give you the Tiger tie for free and will even pay shipping)
Tiger emblematic by Ram Tie Makers. 100% poly. 3" wide
Pendleton blackwatch. 100% virgin wool. 3 3/8" wide
Zianetti santa/holly emblematic. 100% silk. 3 7/8" wide


----------



## TweedyDon

*Quick price drop on the Invertere*, just because! 

*Offers still welcome on everything!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Trad ties, 3/2 Harris, Pendleton tweeds*

Ties are* $15* each CONUS, inquire about discounts on multiples or int'l.
https://img593.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg https://img801.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg
All 3.5" and silk unless otherwise noted
Group 1 L-R
1. Brooks Basics
2. Brooks Makers
3. Brooks Makers
4. Ralph Lauren Polo
5. Lands End Charter Collection (60/40 Wool/Silk) 3.25"
6. Neiman Marcus Knit (Unmarked fabric, I believe silk.) 2.75"
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes009.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg
Group 2 L-R
1. Brooks 346 3.75"
2. Brooks Makers Christmas Wreaths
3. Pintail Anchors 80/20 Poly/Slk
4. Robert Talbott
5. Ralph Lauren Polo Equestrian
6. Robert Talbot Christmas Bowtie

3/2 Harris Tweed in Grey Herringbone
https://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes026.jpg https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes025.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes028.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes029.jpg https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes030.jpg
Unmarked size, measures to about 40R
Hand measurements: 
Shoulders 18.5"
P2P 21"
Sleeves 25"
Length BOC 29.5"

*$43* shipped +3 west of Chicago

Pendleton Grey 2B Tweed
https://img602.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes020.jpg https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes022.jpg https://img825.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes013.jpg 
Unmarked size, measures about 42R
Leather elbow patches!
Hand measurements: 
Shoulders 19.5"
P2P 22"
Sleeves 24.75"
Length 30"
*$30 *+3 west of Chicago


----------



## abc123

A few things sitting in my closet that don't really fit me anymore. Add $10 for shipping conus, if elsewhere, can work something out. PM with any questions.

Allen Edmonds Bancrofts - black shell cordovan, 10.5E $100. Great shoes, worn perhaps a dozen times, always stored with trees in them. Will ship with box/bags.

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/img1855s.jpg/
https://img121.imageshack.us/i/img1856sb.jpg/
https://img525.imageshack.us/i/img1857m.jpg/

Southwick for Cable Car 3 piece, 3 button sack flannel pinstripe $100. Color is charcoal, with a faint burgundy pinstripe. Flat font trous, cuffed. I don't trust myself to get accurate measurements, but my pants are generally hemmed at 31-32 (I'm 5 11"), so thats probably the most accurate indicator. Its a 37L, pants are a 31, but I had them opened up an inch or so (can easily be taken back in). Fully canvassed - this suit is a complete winner.

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img1862zw.jpg/
https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img1863d.jpg/
https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img1866s.jpg/

Silk/linen/wool 38S Brooks sack sportcoat = $30. Its a light blue herringbone, with a faint yellow check. Great for spring/summer. Made in US, not sure by who, fit is as expected for this size at BB.

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img1869vt.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

A few items. Always eager for offers/swaps. I am in particular need of a leather business card case.

A Southwick 3/2 sack, very rich herringbone. Comes off as either very light green or grey from a distance, but there's a bit of brown in the weave. $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.

Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
Shoulder width: 18 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25 inches
Sleeve: 24.75 with another inch possible.












A pair of NWT Pendleton blackwatch trousers, made in USA, cuffed, zero issues. 32x30. $50 CONUS












A Pendleton wool shirt. Appears unworn. This fabric is relatively lightweight wool. Medium. $15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












Another Pendleton shirt, also in medium. This is relatively heavyweight wool. $15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, buy 'em both and I'll make you a deal.












A Stafford Harris Tweed jacket in brown basket weave. Two button and darted, but zero issues. Three-quarter lined. $25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5 inches
Shoulder width: 18.5 inches
Sleeve length: 25 inches with one inch additional possible.












A Bachrachs Harris Tweed, two button, darted. This is a richer-than-usual brown herringbone weave, very earthy--as TweedyDon says, my photos don't do justice. Three-quarter lined and in mint condition--leather buttons have nary a nick. $25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 20.25 inches
Shoulder width: 18 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5 inches
Sleeve: 27.25 inches












A Lands End herringbone tweed. Not Harris, but dang fine and a bit lighter than Harris. Two button, darted, single vent, fully lined and made in USA. Tagged 42L. $20 CONUS.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
Shoulder width: 19.5 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5 inches
Sleeve: 25.5 with two additional inches possible












A 3/2 darted (yes) jacket from a local shop. Very nice tweed with that oh-so-subtle pinstripe pattern we all know and love. Single vented, fully lined. $25 CONUS.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 30.75
Shoulder width: 19.25 inches
Sleeve: 24.5 with another 1.5 inches possible












And finally (it's time for French roast, bloody mary's and omlettes), a Woolrich sweater in extra large. $15 CONUS


----------



## MidWestTrad

Couple items up for grabs. Please PM with questions, offers, etc.

Bass Weejuns - Made in USA. These are approximately 20 years old and have a fantastic patina. My feet outgrew these sometime back. You'll see some wear on the top rear of the shoes.

No size marked but I'm guessing 9 or 9.5D. Measurements: Ball = 4", sole length = 11.5", inside length approx. 10.5"

Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img0247lh.jpg/https://img818.imageshack.us/i/img0248v.jpg/https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img0249v.jpg/

BB 3/2 sack sportcoat. Silk/wool blend. Coat is in great condition with no obvious wear. Tagged as 48R but see measurements.
Pit2pit 25.5"
Waist 23.5"
Shoulder 21"
Length 31.5"
Sleeve 25"

Sorry for the meager iPhone photos.

Asking $50 shipped CONUS.

https://img301.imageshack.us/i/img0258z.jpg/https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img0250t.jpg/https://img151.imageshack.us/i/img0255iy.jpg/https://img109.imageshack.us/i/img0256xc.jpg/


----------



## HalfLegend

I'm on the search for some full zip or full buttondown sweaters/cardigans. Prefferably something warm maybe a cotton-wool/cashmere blend? Probably medium to large sizes (fitting someone 5'6") If you find any shoot me a PM. Thanks guys!


----------



## TheWGP

Two new items to post today. CONUS shipping is free! Payment is via Paypal; if you have any questions or interest or offers, especially trade offers, don't hesitate to PM me! Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.

1)Levi's 501 black denim jeans, 100% cotton, Made in USA. Tagged W 36, L 30. Measures W36, L30 - looks like these never shrank at all, meaning they were probably NEVER WASHED! Yes, that's a good thing, believe it or not! This is model 501-0660, in amazing shape. The entire paper tag is still attached on the back, including the tab that most people cut off immediately - another sign that these were VERY lightly used. No wear to the ends of the legs, no fraying or damage, no fading or wear patterns - great pair of jeans from when basic Levis were an American product. *$25 with free CONUS shipping!*



2) Viyella sweater with argyle pattern, Made in Great Britain for Mark Scot. 55% wool, 45% cotton - staple Viyella! Size XL, pit to pit lain flat unstretched is 25-26" or so. This is a great sweater, perfect for lounging around in, more comfortable than those sometimes-scratchy vintage Bean sweaters and the like. Just *$25 with free shipping!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone needs to buy that Bachrach's Harris Tweed from 32rollandrock before I weaken! 

IdonotneedanymoretweedIdonotneedanymoretweedIdonotneed.....


----------



## tonylumpkin

This is a made in Scotland McGeorge of Dumfries, Intarsia argyle sweater in 100% cashmere. The size is tagged as 112 cm/44" and measures 22" pit to pit. The sweater is in near perfect condition with only very minor pilling at the underarms. *GONE*

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/mcgeorge1.jpg/
https://img28.imageshack.us/i/mcgeorge.jpg/

A Trafalgar surcingle belt. Red, solid brass buckle and in very good condition. Size 38. Asking $20 *>>NOW $17.50* *>>NOW $15.00* shipped CONUS

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/redcircingle1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CMDC

Some nice jackets for gents on both ends of the size continuum.

A while back we had some posters lamenting the absence of smaller sized tradly items. Well, I think I've got something to fit the bill.

JPress 3/2 sack tweed. The pattern is primarily olive with nice accents of blue, orange, green. Excellent shape. No issues whatsoever.

Chest: 19 pit to pit
Sleeve: 23
Shoulder 17
Length: 28 Bottom of collar

$45 conus




























JPress 3/2 sack cotton jacket. Definately for warmer weather. 1/2 lined.

Chest: 23 pit to pit
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32.5 Bottom of collar

$45 conus


















Last up, Lands End 2 button sack. Combed cotton houndstooth of navy and royal blue. Tagged 43L. Appears unworn--waist pockets still sewn shut. Made in USA

Chest: 23.5 pit to pit
Sleeve: 24.5 +2 to let out
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31.5 Bottom of collar

$40 conus




























Finally, price drop on Pendleton Shetland sweater. Tagged XL.

$30 conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Any one interested in this for $35 shipped or offers?

It's a very nice suit, in a staple color and fabric.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Picked up this Norman Hilton suit a couple weeks back.
> It's not a 3/2 sack, but it is a great suit in a staple color so it might be of some use to someone.
> 
> Fully lined, canvased (pinch test), 2 button, darted.
> medium gray color
> tagged size 46L
> 
> chest is 23 1/2" across
> shoulder 21 1/2" across the back
> 33" long, bottom collar to hem
> sleeves 26"
> 
> pants marked 37 1/2"
> waist measures just under 37" (with room to let out)
> inseam is at 32" with 1 1/2" cuffs


----------



## red sweatpants

Bill's M2 Driving Twill, 31" waist, flat front, unhemmed, unworn. If you saw my recent thread about these, I didn't mention the fact that I actually bought 2 pair from STP. I did have one hemmed that I will hang on to and wear once in a while, but this pair has only been washed once and I've decided to see if anyone else wants them. $55 shipped.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

With the recent talk of old american made JAB sacks (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?108983-Jos.-A.-Bank-Trad)...

Here's an old, American made, Jos. A. Bank Sack with a 3/2 roll and, center vent.

I'd guess a 40-42, but here are the #'s
chest: just over 22",
shoulders 18.5", 
sleeve:25", 
length: 32.25"

$15 shipped/offers

_*and this weekend only, buy one and get TWO* free!!*_

*two spare buttons


----------



## DFPyne

All Ties are now $11.50 each Shipped. If more than one tie is purchased take $2 per tie off the total price.


Group A: Repp
A1: Grant Thomas 100% Pink, Blue and White 3.5” Tie 
A2: SOLD
A3: Britches of Georgetowne 100% Silk Navy, Gold, Burgundy and Black 3.75” Tie
A4: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Black, Red and White 3” Tie 



Group B: Emblematic 
B1: Barbra Blank 100% Silk Fleur de Lis 3” Tie
B2: Roberto 100% Polyester Carp 3” Tie
B3: No Name 100% Polyester TGIF Pipe & Loafer 3.25” Tie
B4: SOLD

PM with any questions or request for more photos


----------



## hookem12387

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> With the recent talk of old american made JAB sacks (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?108983-Jos.-A.-Bank-Trad)...
> 
> Here's an old, American made, Jos. A. Bank Sack with a 3/2 roll and, center vent.
> 
> I'd guess a 40-42, but here are the #'s
> chest: just over 22",
> shoulders 18.5",
> sleeve:25",
> length: 32.25"
> 
> $15 shipped/offers
> 
> _*and this weekend only, buy one and get TWO* free!!*_
> 
> *two spare buttons


 Very tempting at $15. What's the material? Say flannel and it's sold.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*C. C. Filson Tin Cloth Field Jacket, XXL*

Doesn't appear to have seen much use at all; this one's good to go. Filson's fit notes state that their jackets are generous but correspond to your normal suit size; XXL is given as 48-50--but measurements will be happily given upon request.

$120 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16 1/2-34*

Beautiful fabric and in excellent condition.

$25 shipped.


And for the small footed trad:

*Diplomats Oxblood Drop Tassel Moccasins, 6D*

I really love these little mocs. They have mellowed into a lovely patina the color of which my crappy iphone camera utterly fails to capture in this light, and, though they have a polished finish, the leather is thick and supple and obviously of very good quality. Wear is moderate to the nylon heel, but there should be plenty of wear left in them before they'll need to be replaced.

$30 shipped.


----------



## TheWGP

DROPS 11/8 on all remaining items!

As usual, all prices include shipping to the CONUS, international shipping is fine, just PM me for a quote. Payment is via Paypal, trade (or cash) offers welcome. Questions? PM me! All shirts are preowned except the TM Lewin, which I purchased myself and am just trying to recoup some of my buyer's remorse with! All are in great shape except the Charvet; see that listing for the issues with that one.

Also, I'm trying out doing all thumbnails - *click to zoom in! *

1) LL Bean Norwegian sweater XXL - Claimed!

2)T. M. Lewin shirt, NWT - still in the plastic, I purchased this myself and had second thoughts. 17.5/36, slim fit. French cuff, blue & white. 40> *$35*



3) Ralph Lauren Purple Label Made in United States tuxedo shirt - 15.5/34. Claimed!
4) Brooks Brothers really vintage OCBD, khaki - 16.5/34. Claimed!
5) Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD, 16-33. Claimed!

6) Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD, all white this time. All supima cotton, made in the USA. Classic staple shirt. 15.5/34. 25>*$22*



7) Brooks Brothers recent All Cotton Made In USA, Fabric Woven in Italy shirt, I believe from the luxury line. 17.5/34. This one was mine, but the sleeves are just too short. 22>*$19*



8) Burberrys of London Made in USA dress shirt, 17.5/36. Another one of mine that just wasn't seeing wear. Yellow ground, with blue windowpane - great shirt! 22>*$19*



9) J. Press ecru/light yellow OCBD. 17/33. Made in USA - trad staple! 26>*$22*



10) J. Press Sterling Pinpoint, Single Needle Tailoring, Made in USA buttondown in dark blue. 15.5/34. Another Trad staple! 27>*$22*



11) Charles Tyrwhitt 15.5/35, green with purple & light blue stripes & crosshatch. 24>*$20*



12) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33, white, pink, blue stripes. 24>*$20*



13) Hilditch & Key for Saks Fifth Avenue dark green french cuff shirt. Size 16R. Smoked MOP buttons, quality stitching, something special. The color is a dark green, more like the close-up pic, but not so dark. 27>*$23*



14) Charvet light blue french cuff shirt, size 39eu = 15.5 US. This one has some flaws, but is still superlative quality and construction and fabric. There's a monogram - R.R.P. - most of the way down the wearer's left side. The collar also has wear, and it will need to be flipped or "scooted in" as my tailor put it - he quoted $10-15 to do this. Still one of the finest shirts you can wear; even has some trad credibility - JFK and Bing Crosby both wore Charvet, among a laundry list of other notables. Given these flaws, and considering these shirts, even used with flaws, go for $75+ other places, it's a steal at 25>*$23!*



15) Canali (I know, I know) size 42eu, 16.5us dress shirt. Claimed!


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

Folding Hoof Pick Belt
Made in USA
Size 34 (fits 32 waist--trust me!)
"As new" condition. This was given to me as a gift, but I'm too fat for it, and need a size 36 (now on order). Retails for $38 with shipping.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Stock image:


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates! In addition to the items noted as claimed below, the Tom James jacket has now been claimed, also, as has the peach coloured Nick Hilton, the Corbin 3/2 sack blazer in green, the Barney's camelhair coat, and the Invertere trenchcoat. Thanks to all who gave these good homes!



TweedyDon said:


> TRAD DESIDERATA!
> 
> I have several more tradly items to pass on today....
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt001.jpg/
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) Trousers! All are flat front, and all are in excellent condition. *
> 
> *a) Paul Stuart; 90% wool, 10% cashmere.*
> 
> _(These are the grey trousers shown in the main picture) _
> 
> Made in Canada of wool/cashmere fabric woven in Italy.
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt028.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt029.jpg/
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17 3/4
> Inseam: 26 (plus 1 1/2" cuff, and 1 1/2" under)
> 
> *Asking $36, or offer*
> 
> *b) Bleeding Madras, made expressly for Princeton University Store!*
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *c) All-wool tartan. Lovely--and if a tad smaller in the waist I'd keep them!*
> 
> https://img40.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt035.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt036.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt034.jpg/
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 18
> Inseam: 30 (+3 1/2")
> 
> *Asking $35, or offer*
> 
> *2) CAPS! All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> https://img529.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt015.jpg/​
> *a) Hanna Hats tweed cap*; Made in Ireland. Size M. *Claimed*
> 
> *b) Harris Tweed hat, lined in tartan. Made for Schuman and Sullivan of New Haven.* One of the side grommets is missing, leaving a small hole where it was, hence *Claimed*.
> 
> *c) All-wool tartan by Mizen. Size XL.* *Asking $18, or offer. *
> 
> https://img703.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt020.jpg/ https://img149.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt018.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt019.jpg/
> 
> *3) Size 34 belt by Trafalgar. Made in the USA. *
> 
> _(Shown fully in the main picture)_
> 
> Excellent condition, with only minor memory by the holes.
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> *4) TIES!*
> 
> *All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt002.jpg/​
> https://img21.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt003.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt004.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt006.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt005.jpg/https://img227.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt008.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt009.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt010.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt011.jpg/https://img541.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt014.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt012.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt038.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right in main picture:*
> 
> 1) Talbot's boys tie. *$6*, or FREE with another tie, to encourage early tradness!
> 2) Ballot of Princeton regimental. *Claimed*
> 3) Brooks Brothers Makers labradors. *Claimed*
> 4) Brooks Brothers Makers Huskies. (Pair this will AlanC's Husky vest!  ) *Claimed*
> 5) Rooster Madras. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just *$12*
> 6) Vineyard Vines bowtie. Turtles! Small blemish at the corner, hence just *Claimed*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

hookem12387 said:


> Very tempting at $15. What's the material? Say flannel and it's sold.


Not flannel, unfortunately.

More stuff, always open to offers:

15.5x33 BB OCBD
Red unistripe, in _great_ condition (though currently starched)
I'm fairly certain sure the collar is unlined.
$20 shipped/offer

Older LL Bean Chamosis cloth shirt
Size 16.5 (around a large), made in USA
$15 shipped/offer

Brooks Brothers "Brooks Flannel" shirt
16.5 R, 80-20 cotton-wool
$20 shipped/offer

Nice brown herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket, from some Hong Kong tailor.
two button, darted :frown:
dual rear vents, and I believe it's canvased
$30 shipped/offer

chest: 25" across
shoulder 20" straight across
sleeves 25 1/2"
31 1/2 botton of collar to hem down the back.

Out of season, but...

I found these great Polo Madras pants at the local community theater's costume sale.
38/32, flat front, buckle back
Mint condition, save for the fact that the rear pockets have been removed.
I have no idea why, but it looks like a straight forward repair.
$20 shipped/offer

Buckle back: 
pockets removed:

XL Polo Madras pop-over, long sleeved, no logo, very nice (I have an identical one in my size from Cards that I love).
$15 shipped/offer

Old Hathaway Hand-Woven Madras shirt, size medium half sleeves
$5 shipped
SOLD


----------



## hockeyinsider

Brand-new, complete with tags, Ralph Lauren (green label) sportcoat in U.S. size 40-regular for sale. This jacket has never been worn; it's in perfect condition.

The jacket is 100-percent silk, and is really beautiful with undertones of purple and orange or yellow (I don't have my glasses). It also has side vents.

I'm asking $90 or best offer. I got it last Christmas and haven't been able to unload it on eBay for $150. I need the cash. Please pick this up - you won't regret it.

If interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## 32rollandrock

UPDATES WITH PRICE DROPS. MOTIVATED SELLER--OFFERS/SWAPS CONSIDERED



32rollandrock said:


> Shoes and other stuff. Swaps and offers welcome on all. Shoe trees not included.
> 
> First up, a beautiful pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings in black pebble grain. Soles still very thick. No apparent flaws. 10.5A. $30>>$25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Hanover black pebble grain longwings. No flaws, soles thick with lots of life left. 10.5C/A $30>>$25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Hanover handsewn kilties (the inner label says moccasin). These are extremely nice and appear to have been worn no more than a handful of times, although they could use a shine. 9.5D/B. $30>>$25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Bass Weejuns in 12D. I'd say these shoes have been worn fewer than ten times. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a Made In USA winter vest by H.W. Carter and Sons of New Hampshire. No indication of filling, but I do not detect down. This is in as-new condition. No size tag, but I would put it at between a large and a medium, closer to large. $15>>$10 CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NWT Lord Jeff sweater vest, made in Ireland of Scottish yarn. Medium, v-neck. $30>>$20 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Saks Fifth Avenue cable knit sweater in extra large. 85 percent silk, 15 percent cashmere. Color is a deep rust bordering on red that is best captured in the first thumbnail. SOLD.


----------



## 32rollandrock

MORE UPDATES WITH DROPS



32rollandrock said:


> ANOTHER DON'T-TELL-THE-BOSS-WE'VE-GONE-CRAZY $15 sale!!!!
> 
> All prices are CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> For your consideration:
> 
> A non-iron BB button-down shirt in a nice windowpane pattern. If you can tell this from new, I'll eat the shirt, plus everything else in this thread. Non-iron, slim fit in 17x34. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a Stetson tweed fedora, size 71/4. Full disclosure, there is a piece of duct tape inside, but I can't for the life of me figure out why--everything seems sturdy. Priced at SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a no-name tweed newsboy cap, size large, made in USA. The price? Just $15>>$10 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a Robert Bruce shetland wool cardigan sweater, tan, size large. Made in USA. Just $15>>$10 CONUS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BB broadcloth, must-iron shirt. There is a itty-bitty hole under the collar (pictured) that is absolutely, positively not visible when worn. This shirt measures 16.5x34. Don't delay, be the envy of all your friends for just SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't delay, act before midnight tonight, etc., etc., etc....


----------



## 32rollandrock

YET MORE UPDATES AND DROPS



32rollandrock said:


> A few items. Always eager for offers/swaps. I am in particular need of a leather business card case.
> 
> A Southwick 3/2 sack, very rich herringbone. Comes off as either very light green or grey from a distance, but there's a bit of brown in the weave. $30>>$25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.75 with another inch possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of NWT Pendleton blackwatch trousers, made in USA, cuffed, zero issues. 32x30. $50>>$45 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pendleton wool shirt. Appears unworn. This fabric is relatively lightweight wool. Medium. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pendleton shirt, also in medium. This is relatively heavyweight wool. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Stafford Harris Tweed jacket in brown basket weave. Two button and darted, but zero issues. Three-quarter lined. $25>>$20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 18.5 inches
> Sleeve length: 25 inches with one inch additional possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bachrachs Harris Tweed, two button, darted. This is a richer-than-usual brown herringbone weave, very earthy--as TweedyDon says, my photos don't do justice. Three-quarter lined and in mint condition--leather buttons have nary a nick. TAKEN BY TWEEDYDON, WHO IS IN DESPERATE NEED OF TWEED
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 20.25 inches
> Shoulder width: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5 inches
> Sleeve: 27.25 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lands End herringbone tweed. Not Harris, but dang fine and a bit lighter than Harris. Two button, darted, single vent, fully lined and made in USA. Tagged 42L. SOLD
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 19.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5 inches
> Sleeve: 25.5 with two additional inches possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3/2 darted (yes) jacket from a local shop. Very nice tweed with that oh-so-subtle pinstripe pattern we all know and love. Single vented, fully lined. $25>>$20 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.75
> Shoulder width: 19.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.5 with another 1.5 inches possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally (it's time for French roast, bloody mary's and omlettes>>single malt), a Woolrich sweater in extra large. $15>>$10 CONUS


----------



## Doctor Damage

I bought this pair of Herring Matisse loafers (made by Cheaney in the UK) a couple weeks back. I've been wearing them in the house but I have decided I have a few minor fit issues with the last that I don't want to deal with. I am offering them to anyone interested. Sizing is UK 9.5F, which is equivalent to 10.5D or E in US sizes (these would fit a 10.5D in the Alden Aberdeen or 10.5E in Allen Edmonds; shape is roughly similar to AE #5 last; toe box is longer than American shoes and vamp is longer - these fit like laceups). Quality is one notch above Alden, in my opinion. Pricing USD$75 to my PayPal, shipping included in price. Interested parties please send me a forum message.

https://img602.imageshack.us/i/matisse001.jpg/
https://img545.imageshack.us/i/matisse002.jpg/
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/matisse003.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

^^Those are awesome, but a bit wide for me and not within my budget for the month at all. I do love most anything with a tassel, though!


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sold; JPress blue sack sold pending payment


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Price drop.

I hate to part with this jacket, but it is hopelessly large on me. I've had it for about a year and wore it exactly once. Having pulled it out to give it another chance, I've decided it's got to go.

*L. L. Bean A-2 Goatskin leather Bomber Jacket, (M-L?)*

It's in fantastic condition and is of the older pre-thinsulate, 100% wool knit trim vintage. The tag has a mark through it as you see and is loose on one side--the side which probably held the size tag, which is missing. I have pictured the only blemish on the leather, and the only other mentionable thing is on the bottom trim, inside where it is not visible, the wool is starting to pill. Everywhere else the trim looks as if new.

Measures:
Shoulders, 19.5"
Sleeves, 27.5" (inclusive of trim)
Length, 26" boc (inclusive of trim)
Chest, 23"

$125 shipped, or offer.*>>>Now $110, or offer!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drop on these quality cords. (bear in mind that the inseam measurement translates into about a 34 length)

*Orvis Cords, 38*

Excellent condition. 
Waist: 38"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 31"

$35 shipped. >>*Now $28.>>>>Just $24!*


----------



## rabidawg

GentlemanGeorge said:


> (bear in mind that the inseam measurement translates into about a 34 length)


What does this mean?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drop! 
Note: the waistband is not designed for alterations but, like the size 30 pair I've got (I'm a 31), are sized a bit generous and actually measure 38".

*NWOT L. L. Bean Classic Fit Chinos, 37 w/unfinished hems*

$30 shipped. *Now $24.*















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mannix

I was just wondering if any of you frequent thrifters come across much in smaller sizes? I'm having a terrible time finding jackets ~36 chest or slim 38, especially since I need a regular sleeve length (around 25 inches). Also, if you find trousers in a size 28 or 30 waist with a longer inseam ~33 or longer it would be much appreciated. I rarely find anything that fits...the occasional sweater but that's about it. Just thought I would put it out there that there is demand for tradly items in smaller sizes....


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

rabidawg said:


> What does this mean?


Length measurements (a given size, that is) and inseam length are not necessarily equivalent. For instance, my 31/30 trousers have inseams that measure 27"-28".


----------



## AlanC

^If so, there's either been shrinkage (not uncommon with cotton) or they've been hemmed shorter. Inseam length = inseam length. It's certainly true that you will find variance with RTW trousers, but this is more common with waist size (eg, vanity sized J Crew).

In selling it's often well to distinguish between tagged size and hand measurements.


----------



## rabidawg

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Length measurements (a given size, that is) and inseam length are not necessarily equivalent. For instance, my 31/30 trousers have inseams that measure 27"-28".


I believe this is incorrect. There can be a delta between tagged and measured size for a host of reasons. But the inseam length is the measured length.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I stand corrected. However, the trousers in question were certainly unhemmed when they were purchased and no length is given. My note refers to the fact that on every pair of pants that I've owned that give an inseam length, it is given as 30, but, especially in dressier trousers that don't come with a finished length, the actual inseam is less. I suppose I was trying to call attention to standard sizing in some ready hemmed pants vs. what may perhaps be a proper fit in a pair that a tailor would hem for you. In any event, buyers should compare carefully hand measurements against a well fitting comparable garment they already own.


----------



## recoveringchef

I have a pair of Florsheim Imperial wingtips in 10.5D that I picked up on eBay. Unfortunately they run a little too small for me. I think they would be more appropriate for a 10.5A or an 10D. I'm just trying to recoup what I paid for them. You can see from the soles that they have a lot of life left.

$60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops



Cardinals5 said:


> Southwick 3/2 sack hopsack blazer. Very open weave. Classic Ivy summer blazer - natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on sleeve, fully canvassed, single vented, etc., etc. Condition is very good - some minor signs of wear (typical of open weave hopsack)
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeves: 23.5
> BOC: 30.25
> 
> Price: $34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Corbin mid-gray flannel 3/2 sack suit (a classic Ivy suit I wish fit me). Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve - all the goods. Flat front trousers. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 37-39R
> Chest: 41
> Waist: 39
> Shoulders: 17.5
> Sleeves: 24.5
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> Waist: 34.5
> Outseam: 43
> Inseam: 32 +3 (could have a 31" inseam and 1.75" cuffs)
> No cuffs
> 
> Price: $53.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Out of my closet (shoulders always a hair small on me): Southwick brownish stripe 3/2 sack suit. Tropical or light worsted wool - four season weight. Very natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good to excellent.
> No tagged size, but about a 39-40R
> 
> Chest: 41.75
> Waist: 38.5
> Shoulders: 18.25
> Sleeves: 24
> BOC: 31
> 
> Waist: 34.5
> Outseam: 40.5
> Inseam: 29.75
> Cuffs: 1.75
> 
> Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> BB silk glen plaid 3/2 sack sport coat. Definitely 100% silk. A little more padding than natural shoulders, 3 buttons on sleeve, fully lined, 1/2 canvas. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.
> Color is most accurate in picture of button
> 
> Tagged size: 42R
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 42.5
> Shoulders: 19.5
> Sleeves: 24.75
> BOC: 30.75
> 
> Price: $34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Magee 2B tweed out of a Donegal Mist hand-woven cloth. This is the first Donegal Mist I've handled and it certainly lives up to its reputation. Dual vented, medium padding in shoulders, fully lined, and faux buttonholes on sleeve. Fabric is 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% pure new wool. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in Ireland.
> 
> Tagged: 44R
> Chest: 46
> Waist: 44
> Shoulders: 19.5
> Sleeves: 25.25
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Pringle of Scotland cashmere sweater. 100% cashmere (at least 2-ply). Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders. Purchased last winter as NOS and wore about 5-6 times. Recently purchased a Ballantyne cashmere in a similar color and going to keep that one instead. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws
> 
> Color is most accurate in close-up picture
> 
> Tagged size: 40
> Chest: 43"
> Sleeves (cuffed, but unstretched): 32" (good for 32-36)
> 
> Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers crew neck sweater. Extra fine Italian lambswool. The color is like dark dirt. No country of origin or size tags. Condition is very good - some very minor pilling that I'll do my best to remove with a sweater shaver before shipping.
> Color: Color is most accurate in close up picture.
> 
> No tagged size
> Chest: 46"
> Sleeves (unstretched): 30" (good for 32-35)
> 
> Price: $21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers collared sweater. Extra fine Italian merino wool. MOP buttons. Made in Hong Kong. This is a thin dressy sweater. Condition is very good to excellent.
> 
> Tagged: Large
> Chest: 42"
> Sleeves (unstretched): 32.5" (good for 32-35)
> 
> Price: $23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Scottwool navy argyle. 100% pure new wool - spun in Scotland. No country of origin tag. Condition is very good - this is a vintage sweater.
> No tagged size
> Chest: 42"
> Sleeves (unstretched): 30" (good for 30-33) - *not as much stretch in these sleeves*
> 
> Price: $18.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Just a couple of ties - $8.00 shipped each (or, if you're a Clemson student/alum I'll give you the Tiger tie for free and will even pay shipping)
> Tiger emblematic by Ram Tie Makers. 100% poly. 3" wide
> Pendleton blackwatch. 100% virgin wool. 3 3/8" wide - SOLD, Pending Payment
> Zianetti santa/holly emblematic. 100% silk. 3 7/8" wide


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> I bought this pair of Herring Matisse loafers (made by Cheaney in the UK) a couple weeks back. I've been wearing them in the house but I have decided I have a few minor fit issues with the last that I don't want to deal with. I am offering them to anyone interested. Sizing is UK 9.5F, which is equivalent to 10.5D or E in US sizes (these would fit a 10.5D in the Alden Aberdeen or 10.5E in Allen Edmonds; shape is roughly similar to AE #5 last; toe box is longer than American shoes and vamp is longer - these fit like laceups). Quality is one notch above Alden, in my opinion. Pricing USD$75 to my PayPal, shipping included in price. Interested parties please send me a forum message.
> 
> https://img602.imageshack.us/i/matisse001.jpg/
> https://img545.imageshack.us/i/matisse002.jpg/
> https://img833.imageshack.us/i/matisse003.jpg/


These are now spoken for. Thanks!


----------



## recoveringchef

Here's a pair of black AE Walden penny loafers in 10.5E. These are beauties, but are simply too snug for me. I think they would be better for a 10.5D or a 10E. I have a couple other pairs of AE shoes in 10.5E and they fit perfectly, but these are just a bit tight compared to those. It appears the original owner stepped in gum, but in spite of this the soles look great, and they truly look like they have a lot of life left.

$60 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## recoveringchef

*3 Pairs of khakis, 34-35*

Here's 3 pairs of pants. 2 are NWT Brooks Brothers from the outlet, the other is a preowned pair of Bills Khakis.

1: NWT BB "346" in a stone khaki color. 35-30. They feel like a lighter weight. Flat front, plain cuff. They measure true to size. $30 Shipped CONUS.





2: NWT BB "Clark" in a true khaki color. Flat front, plain cuff. These are a heavier weight than the first pair. Also 35-30 and measure true to size. $35 Shipped CONUS.





3: Bills Khakis M2. I would call the color olive. These are heavier weight like #2. Tagged 34, measures 34-29. Flat front, plain cuff. These are in great condition, just a little snug at the waist for me. $35 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## catside

^^ re: 36 chest jackets. Tough!, but noted.


----------



## closerlook

*Pristine H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 Sack Suit*

Pristine H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 Sack Suit
Color: Charcoal, Chalk Stripe
3/2 Sack [no darts]
flat front pants, with excellent cuffs
single vent
The knowledgeable Cardinals5 tells me this suit is the coveted flannel (thanks cards!)

no apparent flaws
Very soft wool

chest: approx 42 in (though I really feel like this is a bit deceiving and its a true with it on) I am a 40 and it fits my chest perfectly.
shoulders: 18
length from boc: approx. 30.5
[the coveted 2button, non-functional] sleeve: 23.5 with 2.5 to let out
Pants:
approx waist: 33 with plenty to let in or out
length is about 28in with the cuff. But! if you take out the cuff (which you might do considering they are flat front pants) they are 31 1/4 in.

Paypal $49 shipped [+5 if you live west of Chicago, south of Virginia]


----------



## rabidawg

closerlook said:


> Pristine H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 Sack Suit
> Color: Charcoal, Chalk Stripe
> 3/2 Sack [no darts]
> flat front pants, with excellent cuffs
> single vent
> 
> no apparent flaws
> Very soft wool
> 
> approx 40 S/R
> (actual measurements by the end of the night)
> 
> Paypal $49 shipped [+5 if you live west of Chicago, south of Virginia]


Very interested if the measurements reveal a 40S.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Closerlook - that looks like a flannel chalk stripe, is it? If so, that might help since flannel suits always seem more difficult to find.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Ties, belts and a "bonnet"...

Five Rooster knit ties, 4 in excellent condition and the fifth in excellent condition "as far as you know". Left to right the are navy, burgundy, plaid (I'll talk about later), tan, sea green and brown. Navy, burgundy and tan are about 2.5". The sea green and brown are about 2.25" The navy is the one in less than perfect condition. The front of the tie is perfect but the tail end is frayed. With the tail tucked into the keeper, it will never be noticed. The navy tie will be included gratis with the first multi tie order, or to a random lucky buyer of one tie. Asking $15 each plus $5 shipping CONUS for any number of ties. The navy, burgundy and tan ties are mohair/wool blends the other two are cotton lisle. The plaid is without name or tags, although I'm certain it is 100% wool. It is lined, very well constructed and ties a beautiful knot. Also $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/roostersy.jpg/
https://img521.imageshack.us/i/roosters1.jpg/https://img530.imageshack.us/i/roosters2.jpg/

D-ring ribbon belt in navy and green. Excellent condition. About 47". Asking $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS (can be combined with ties)

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/39776238.jpg/

D-ring ribbon belt by J. Crew in black and gold. Probably new and about 44". Asking $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS (can be combined)

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/49476679.jpg/

...and the "bonnet". A beautiful Borsolino Fedora in charcoal grey with grosgrain band and trim. This is in excellent used condition, although you may want to get it blocked. It is tagged a 5 1/2, which i believe is Punti sizing (thank you Alan C) and measure about 22" around the inside head band. It converts to about a 7 1/4 in US sizing. Asking $135 shipped CONUS

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/bors4.jpg/
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/bors5.jpg/
https://img222.imageshack.us/i/bors6.jpg/
https://img10.imageshack.us/i/bors3.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/bors1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## closerlook

rabidawg said:


> Very interested if the measurements reveal a 40S.


measurements are up. I feel it is about a 40s.


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Closerlook - that looks like a flannel chalk stripe, is it? If so, that might help since flannel suits always seem more difficult to find.


It may well be. 
Not extremely thick, but has the diagonal weave pattern. 
how else might i distinguish?


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> It may well be.
> Not extremely thick, but has the diagonal weave pattern.
> how else might i distinguish?


The fabric will have a fuzzy look/feel - a lot more texture than a "hard" worsted, which is smooth to the touch. I'm about 99.9% sure looking at your third pic that you suit is a flannel chalk stripe since it's pretty easy to see the fuzziness of the fabric.


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> The fabric will have a fuzzy look/feel - a lot more texture than a "hard" worsted, which is smooth to the touch. I'm about 99.9% sure looking at your third pic that you suit is a flannel chalk stripe since it's pretty easy to see the fuzziness of the fabric.


updated. many thanks, sir.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Drops*

Shirts: Each will be $28 conus *(now $24)*, reduced for multiples.
Measurements available upon request. All excellent condition.

*Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16 1/2-33*




*Brooks Brothers Pinpoint Oxford Pinstripe, 16 1/2-34*




*Bullock & Jones Olive Candy Stripe Spread Collar, 15 1/2-34*




*Kenneth Gordon French Cuff Spread Collar, 15 1/2-34*




*Kenneth Gordon Madras "Guaranteed to Bleed", L*




And now a few sundries:

*L.L. Bean Three Season Jacket, Medium Tall*

Made in USA. Excellent condition.

$45 conus. *>>Now $38.*




*Patch Madras Flat Cap, Large*

$20 conus. *>>Now $16.*




*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Brogue Tassel Loafers, 10D*

It's been suggested that J&Ms don't get enough love around here, in evidence on their behalf are these gorgeous tassels. They have tons of life left and no significant flaws--there are some brush marks in the polish and a shallow, miniscule couple of scratches on the left toe--a light, mac method polish treatment and they're damn near perfect.

$65 shipped conus. *>>Satisfaction guaranteed for $50 shipped!*



*Dexter Made in USA Rubber Soled Saddle Oxfords, 11D*

I let a pair like this in my size pass me by a couple of weeks ago, and they've been haunting me; every time I'm reminded, it hurts. These have moderate wear and no unexpected flaws--the pictures show everything.

$45 conus. *>>Now $35.*


*Vintage USA The Florsheim Shoe Longwings, 11D*

Only a couple of wearings.

$65 conus. *>>Now $55*


----------



## frosejr

Five excellent condition hangers for hanging some great trad stuff. The dress slacks hangers are all marked "Setwell." The suit hangers do not have any markings or brandings. All hangers are fully functional and are in almost-new condition - you can tell they have been used, but very gently. Lots of hanging left in them. $25 delivered CONUS for the group of five.


----------



## rabidawg

closerlook said:


> measurements are up. I feel it is about a 40s.


I'm afraid the 30.5" BOC length indicates that it's a regular. Too bad for me, but good luck with the sale. It's a fine looking suit.


----------



## AlanC

I have a few Setwell hangers. They're really of impressive build. In an old Gentry magazine I have (1950s) there are ads for Setwell hangers. Considering shipping, that's a good buy on those.



frosejr said:


> Five excellent condition hangers for hanging some great trad stuff. The dress slacks hangers are all marked "Setwell." The suit hangers do not have any markings or brandings. All hangers are fully functional and are in almost-new condition - you can tell they have been used, but very gently. Lots of hanging left in them. $25 delivered CONUS for the group of five.
> 
> https://www.baseballautographs.net/hangers.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

+1 ^^

Nice thing about those Setwell trouser hangers is that they are "stackable", you can hang them from each other with the little hooks at the hinge.


----------



## AlanC

FYI, is a homburg rather than a fedora, which makes it a more formal hat. Great hat.



tonylumpkin said:


> A beautiful Borsolino Fedora in charcoal grey with grosgrain band and trim. This is in excellent used condition, although you may want to get it blocked. It is tagged a 5 1/2, which i believe is Punti sizing (thank you Alan C) and measure about 22" around the inside head band. It converts to about a 7 1/4 in US sizing. Asking $135 shipped CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

Lot of four men's small shoe trees in cedar, split toe. Label says Men's Wearhouse, but they are made in USA by Rochester (that's what it says on the metal shank). All in as-new condition. If you'd like, I'll throw in a pair of Nordstrom cedar shoe trees in women's medium, also made in USA (these are the ones on the bottom of the first picture). These are narrower and shorter than the Rochesters. $35 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.


----------



## frosejr

GentlemanGeorge said:


> +1 ^^
> 
> Nice thing about those Setwell trouser hangers is that they are "stackable", you can hang them from each other with the little hooks at the hinge.


I didn't know that! But now that I look at them, I see it.

I hope I can find them a good home. I could use a little extra folding money for a weekend trip next week.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A grey tweed herringbone overcoat, slash pockets with chamois lining, hook vent, hidden buttons with a truly beautiful roll. There is, however, a very slight flaw in the front that is pictured. I didn't notice it until I got the coat home, and you really do have to look, but it is, nonetheless, there. If this coat fit me, I would consider having the re-weave made--you just don't see these around much (at least, I do not), but it is perfectly serviceable as is. Just SOLD, which is pretty much break even. If you're in college or on the dole, I'll let it go for half that, which represents a loss, but this beauty needs a good home. It'll give someone many years of service and compliments from all who see it.

Measurements:

Length from bottom of collar: 43 inches
Width from armpit to armpit: 22 inches
Shoulder width: 17.5 inches
Sleeve length: 25.5 inches with another one inch possible


----------



## palmettoking

^Argh, if only it was a big bigger.


----------



## hookem12387

That's super generous 32, and my size, BUT if makes no sense to have something like that down here. I'd literally wear it 1x/year on a cold year.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Saves a lot of closet space, those Setwells.^^

*NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Patch Madras Shorts, 38*

We're all headed to Bimini for Thanksgiving. You comin'?

Just $24 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Indigo Sport Shirt, L*

This is a beautifully colored shirt in what appears to be a light, crisp denim. The logo will be a no-go to some, but it does provide a smart contrast to the rich blue. Practically brand new condition.

Measures 17.5-35

$24 shipped.


----------



## Cowtown

hookem12387 said:


> That's super generous 32, and my size, BUT if makes no sense to have something like that down here. I'd literally wear it 1x/year on a cold year.


One of the drawbacks of living in Texas. I love flannel and tweed, but weather is limiting.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've been informed by a member on "the other forum" that the hat I have listed is, in fact, a Homburg rather than a Fedora. I still have much to learn on the subject of hats.

Also, the tweed tie is *GONE*.



tonylumpkin said:


> Ties, belts and a "bonnet"...
> 
> Five Rooster knit ties, 4 in excellent condition and the fifth in excellent condition "as far as you know". Left to right the are navy, burgundy, plaid (I'll talk about later), tan, sea green and brown. Navy, burgundy and tan are about 2.5". The sea green and brown are about 2.25" The navy is the one in less than perfect condition. The front of the tie is perfect but the tail end is frayed. With the tail tucked into the keeper, it will never be noticed. The navy tie will be included gratis with the first multi tie order, or to a random lucky buyer of one tie. Asking $15 each plus $5 shipping CONUS for any number of ties. The navy, burgundy and tan ties are mohair/wool blends the other two are cotton lisle. The plaid is without name or tags, although I'm certain it is 100% wool. It is lined, very well constructed and ties a beautiful knot. Also $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/roostersy.jpg/
> https://img521.imageshack.us/i/roosters1.jpg/https://img530.imageshack.us/i/roosters2.jpg/
> 
> D-ring ribbon belt in navy and green. Excellent condition. About 47". Asking $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS (can be combined with ties)
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/39776238.jpg/
> 
> D-ring ribbon belt by J. Crew in black and gold. Probably new and about 44". Asking $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS (can be combined)
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/49476679.jpg/
> 
> ...and the "bonnet". A beautiful Borsolino Fedora in charcoal grey with grosgrain band and trim. This is in excellent used condition, although you may want to get it blocked. It is tagged a 5 1/2, which i believe is Punti sizing (thank you Alan C) and measure about 22" around the inside head band. It converts to about a 7 1/4 in US sizing. Asking $135 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/bors4.jpg/
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/bors5.jpg/
> https://img222.imageshack.us/i/bors6.jpg/
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/bors3.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/bors1.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frosejr

frosejr said:


> Five excellent condition hangers for hanging some great trad stuff. The dress slacks hangers are all marked "Setwell." The suit hangers do not have any markings or brandings. All hangers are fully functional and are in almost-new condition - you can tell they have been used, but very gently. Lots of hanging left in them. $25 delivered CONUS for the group of five.


Setwell hangers are now sold.


----------



## AlanC

tonylumpkin said:


> I've been informed by a member on "the other forum" that the hat I have listed is, in fact, a Homburg rather than a Fedora.


*cough*


----------



## TheWGP

Drops 11/10 clearing this lot out!

As usual, all prices include shipping to the CONUS, international shipping is fine, just PM me for a quote. Payment is via Paypal, trade (or cash) offers welcome. Questions? PM me! All shirts are preowned except the TM Lewin, which I purchased myself and am just trying to recoup some of my buyer's remorse with! All are in great shape except the Charvet; see that listing for the issues with that one.

Also, I'm trying out doing all thumbnails - *click to zoom in! *

1) LL Bean Norwegian sweater XXL - Claimed!

2)T. M. Lewin shirt, NWT - still in the plastic, I purchased this myself and had second thoughts. 17.5/36, slim fit. French cuff, blue & white. 40>35> *$30*



3) Ralph Lauren Purple Label Made in United States tuxedo shirt - 15.5/34. Claimed!
4) Brooks Brothers really vintage OCBD, khaki - 16.5/34. Claimed!
5) Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD, 16-33. Claimed!
6) Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD, all white this time. 15.5/34. Claimed!

7) Brooks Brothers recent All Cotton Made In USA, Fabric Woven in Italy shirt, I believe from the luxury line. 17.5/34. This one was mine, but the sleeves are just too short. 22>19>*$15*



8) Burberrys of London Made in USA dress shirt, 17.5/36. Another one of mine that just wasn't seeing wear. Yellow ground, with blue windowpane - great shirt! 22>19>*$15*



9) J. Press ecru/light yellow OCBD. 17/33. Made in USA - trad staple! 26>22>*$18*



10) J. Press Sterling Pinpoint, Single Needle Tailoring, Made in USA buttondown in dark blue. 15.5/34. Another Trad staple! 27>22>*$18*



11) Charles Tyrwhitt 15.5/35, green with purple & light blue stripes & crosshatch. Claimed!
12) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33, white, pink, blue stripes. 24>20>*$16*



13) Hilditch & Key for Saks Fifth Avenue dark green french cuff shirt. Size 16R. Smoked MOP buttons, quality stitching, something special. The color is a dark green, more like the close-up pic, but not so dark. 27>23>*$19*



14) Charvet light blue french cuff shirt, size 39eu = 15.5 US. Claimed!
15) Canali (I know, I know) size 42eu, 16.5us dress shirt. Claimed!


----------



## TheWGP

Drops on these as well!


TheWGP said:


> CONUS shipping is free! Payment is via Paypal; if you have any questions or interest or offers, especially trade offers, don't hesitate to PM me! Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.
> 
> 1)Levi's 501 black denim jeans, 100% cotton, Made in USA. Tagged W 36, L 30. Measures W36, L30 - looks like these never shrank at all, meaning they were probably NEVER WASHED! Yes, that's a good thing, believe it or not! This is model 501-0660, in amazing shape. The entire paper tag is still attached on the back, including the tab that most people cut off immediately - another sign that these were VERY lightly used. No wear to the ends of the legs, no fraying or damage, no fading or wear patterns - great pair of jeans from when basic Levis were an American product. 25> *$15 with free CONUS shipping!*
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Viyella sweater with argyle pattern, Made in Great Britain for Mark Scot. 55% wool, 45% cotton - staple Viyella! Size XL, pit to pit lain flat unstretched is 25-26" or so. This is a great sweater, perfect for lounging around in, more comfortable than those sometimes-scratchy vintage Bean sweaters and the like. Just 25>*$19 with free shipping!*


----------



## closerlook

Now realizing this is a bit of an odd size for most people in the range of this number, I am willing to let this one go for *$37 shipped *+ 5 west of chicago, south of virginia.

someone nab this.



closerlook said:


> Pristine H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 Sack Suit
> Color: Charcoal, Chalk Stripe
> 3/2 Sack [no darts]
> flat front pants, with excellent cuffs
> single vent
> The knowledgeable Cardinals5 tells me this suit is the coveted flannel (thanks cards!)
> 
> no apparent flaws
> Very soft wool
> 
> chest: approx 42 in (though I really feel like this is a bit deceiving and its a true with it on) I am a 40 and it fits my chest perfectly.
> shoulders: 18
> length from boc: approx. 30.5
> [the coveted 2button, non-functional] sleeve: 23.5 with 2.5 to let out
> Pants:
> approx waist: 33 with plenty to let in or out
> length is about 28in with the cuff. But! if you take out the cuff (which you might do considering they are flat front pants) they are 31 1/4 in.
> 
> Paypal $49 shipped [+5 if you live west of Chicago, south of Virginia]


----------



## CMDC

Further Drops:

Lands End 2 button sack. Combed cotton houndstooth of navy and royal blue. Tagged 43L. Appears unworn--waist pockets still sewn shut. Made in USA

Chest: 23.5 pit to pit
Sleeve: 24.5 +2 to let out
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31.5 Bottom of collar

$35 conus




























Finally, price drop on Pendleton Shetland sweater. Tagged XL.

$25 conus








[/QUOTE]


----------



## cipofan

Selling 3 XL Brooks 346 merino 3 button polo sweaters. Black, Camel and Charcoal colors. All in great shape. $18 per or all three for $45 shipped Conus


__
https://flic.kr/p/5165656520


----------



## rabidawg

closerlook said:


> Now realizing this is a bit of an odd size for most people in the range of this number, I am willing to let this one go for *$37 shipped *+ 5 west of chicago, south of virginia.
> 
> someone nab this.


Gah! You're 100% on that BOC measurement, right? Because that's all that's keeping me away....


----------



## cipofan

Brooks Brothers Glen Check sports coat. This is a brown and tan color that is 2 button and darted but maintains a trad signature non the less. Silk/wool/ linen blend that is perfect for three seasons. Fully lined and center vented. Is in amazng shape with no visible flaws. Asking $40 shipped CONUS .
Measurements:
toc-34
shoulders-19
sleeve-26
chest-44


__
https://flic.kr/p/5020691087


__
https://flic.kr/p/5021299246


----------



## cipofan

1. Brooks Brothers Brown Tweed Jacket. This is a two button darted model but is still quite tradly. Half lined, lapped seams and hip patch pockets. Unbelievably soft shouldered. Is in excellent shape with no defects.
Measurements:*$35*
toc-33
shoulder-17
sleeve-26
chest-42


__
https://flic.kr/p/5020690139

2. Southwick Glen check houndstooth jacket

This is an amazingly warm and soft sportscoat that just never fit me. It is a very bold pattern and perfect for fall and winter wear. It is 3/2 with darts and is in excellent shape. Fully lined and center vent. Very soft shoulders! This is a beauty! Asking $45 shipped conus
Measurements:
toc-34
shoulder-19
sleeve-27
chest-44


__
https://flic.kr/p/5020690585


__
https://flic.kr/p/5021298590


__
https://flic.kr/p/5021298670

3. Georgetown Shop 2 button navy sack. This is from the Georgetown University shop and has a tag that says "Tailored by oritsky of Reading" and is their Georgetowner model. It is a navy flannel/wool mix and is in perfect shape. It has patch pockets at the hp and is lap seamed and half lined. This is an amazingly soft and comfortable jacket with brass buttons and soft shoulders. One of the best jackets I have come across.
Measurements:
toc-33
shoulder-18.5
sleeve-26
chest-45

asking $45 shipped conus


__
https://flic.kr/p/5164030739


__
https://flic.kr/p/5021300152

4. NWOT Zegna silk/cashmere blend 3/2 jacket

This is not strictly trad but maintains a pretty trad signature. It is a silk cashmere mix and is incredibly soft and light yet warm. Is a tweed pattern in light brown. has side vents and 3/2 button stance. Fully lined and darted. This is brand new and never worn or tailored (cuff buttons come with it but have never been sewn on) . I bought it awhile back fro $350 but never wore it. My loss your gain! asking $175 shipped conus.

Measurements:
toc-33
shoulder -19
sleeve - 26
chest-44


__
https://flic.kr/p/5020691179


__
https://flic.kr/p/5021298754


__
https://flic.kr/p/5020690261


----------



## M. Morgan

Bills sold; Talbott shirt is now $16.

If anyone's interested in the Polo cords, let's go with $14, including shipping; the Greenbrier sweater is $25, including US shipping.

I also have an , which is now claimed.



M. Morgan said:


> White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been drycleaned. In good shape other than some small, faint gray marks (which I could not capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.
> 
> $20 including US shipping.
> 
> https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/
> 
> Bills Khakis M3s with a hole forming just below the zipper (shown) that I think will be easily fixed. These are wrinkled and unwashed because I did not want to make the hole any bigger before I sold them. These pants are wonderful but the low rise does not work for me.
> 
> Marked 32 with 32.25" inseam, about 0.75" to let down, and 1.75" cuffs.
> 
> $28 including US shipping.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a purple size L v-neck sweater from Izod (mercerized cotton, made in Hong Kong) with a Greenbrier logo, let me know. I also have a pair of PLEATED, CUFFED Polo RL cords, size 34x32. Please shoot me a message if you are interested in the sweater or the pants.


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops

*This one's back:* Norman Hilton 3/2 sack flannel blazer. Vintage model with the older buttons. Pretty much all lapped seams, natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 2 buttons on sleeve, hook vent...in other words, the ideal Ivy blazer. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 40-42L
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 26.5
BOC: 32.5"

Price: $45.00<<50.00


Southwick 3/2 sack hopsack blazer. Very open weave. Classic Ivy summer blazer - natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on sleeve, fully canvassed, single vented, etc., etc. Condition is very good - some minor signs of wear (typical of open weave hopsack)

No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 23.5
BOC: 30.25

Price: $29.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin mid-gray flannel 3/2 sack suit (a classic Ivy suit I wish fit me). Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve - all the goods. Flat front trousers. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 37-39R
Chest: 41
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30.5

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 32 +3 (could have a 31" inseam and 1.75" cuffs)
No cuffs

Price: $46.00<<53.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Out of my closet (shoulders always a hair small on me): Southwick brownish stripe 3/2 sack suit. Tropical or light worsted wool - four season weight. Very natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good to excellent. 
No tagged size, but about a 39-40R

Chest: 41.75
Waist: 38.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24
BOC: 31

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 29.75
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB silk glen plaid 3/2 sack sport coat. Definitely 100% silk. A little more padding than natural shoulders, 3 buttons on sleeve, fully lined, 1/2 canvas. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.
Color is most accurate in picture of button

Tagged size: 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42.5
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC: 30.75

Price: $28.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Magee 2B tweed out of a Donegal Mist hand-woven cloth. This is the first Donegal Mist I've handled and it certainly lives up to its reputation. Dual vented, medium padding in shoulders, fully lined, and faux buttonholes on sleeve. Fabric is 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% pure new wool. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in Ireland.

Tagged: 44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 25.25
BOC: 30.5

Price: $36.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad *(last drop on this before eBay)*


Pringle of Scotland cashmere sweater. 100% cashmere (at least 2-ply). Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders. Purchased last winter as NOS and wore about 5-6 times. Recently purchased a Ballantyne cashmere in a similar color and going to keep that one instead. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws

Color is most accurate in close-up picture

Tagged size: 40
Chest: 43"
Sleeves (cuffed, but unstretched): 32" (good for 32-36)

Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad *(last drop before eBay)*


Brooks Brothers crew neck sweater. Extra fine Italian lambswool. The color is like dark dirt. No country of origin or size tags. Condition is very good - some very minor pilling that I'll do my best to remove with a sweater shaver before shipping.
Color: Color is most accurate in close up picture.

No tagged size
Chest: 46"
Sleeves (unstretched): 30" (good for 32-35)

Price: $17.00<<21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers collared sweater. Extra fine Italian merino wool. MOP buttons. Made in Hong Kong. This is a thin dressy sweater. Condition is very good to excellent.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 42"
Sleeves (unstretched): 32.5" (good for 32-35)

Price: $19.00<<23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad *(last drop before eBay)*


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> *cough*


I wondered why someone over here (read you) hadn't jumped on me for that. Sorry, I must have skimmed over that post.


----------



## Bermuda

two pairs of Nautica thick, high quality corduroys. size 38X32. The olive pair is cuffed. Great for winter. Asking 15$ a pair


----------



## AlanC

[gripe] Why is so hard to get people to buy high quality sweaters here? We always have so much attention paid to JPress/O'Connell's/Bean sweaters in various threads. If you go to the you'll pay around $400 for an equivalent sweater. (O'Connell's has Scottish cashmere at $450.) And quality Made in Scotland cashmere is an endangered species. C5 is really giving this thing away. [/gripe]



Cardinals5 said:


> Pringle of Scotland cashmere sweater. 100% cashmere (at least 2-ply). Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders. Purchased last winter as NOS and wore about 5-6 times. Recently purchased a Ballantyne cashmere in a similar color and going to keep that one instead. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws
> 
> Color is most accurate in close-up picture
> 
> Tagged size: 40
> Chest: 43"
> Sleeves (cuffed, but unstretched): 32" (good for 32-36)
> 
> Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad *(last drop before eBay)*


----------



## TheWGP

Alan, I feel your pain... I have a navy Alan Paine (sorry, I couldn't resist!) shetland made in Great Britain that I'm dreading posting just because I know it's going to sit, just like the below. I do think some of it has to do with sizing - for example, were that cashmere an xl or xxl it would already be gone, I'll bet you (not least because I would love to see something like that!) Then again, I thought someone would want this Viyella XL that turned out a bit too small for me... I think I'm done picking up anything but Bean sweaters for awhile, barring anything super-rare - but that Pringle IS super-rare!

On that frustrated note...

EDIT: The Viyella sold - and the Pringle too!


----------



## closerlook

rabidawg said:


> Gah! You're 100% on that BOC measurement, right? Because that's all that's keeping me away....


I will measure again.


----------



## rabidawg

AlanC said:


> [gripe] Why is so hard to get people to buy high quality sweaters here? We always have so much attention paid to JPress/O'Connell's/Bean sweaters in various threads. If you go to the you'll pay around $400 for an equivalent sweater. (O'Connell's has Scottish cashmere at $450.) And quality Made in Scotland cashmere is an endangered species. C5 is really giving this thing away. [/gripe]


Agree 100%. If I needed a v-neck in that color, it would be gone already.


----------



## rabidawg

closerlook said:


> I will measure again.


Oh, I'm sure your measurements are accurate. I'm just wishing inches away . . . .


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> [gripe] Why is so hard to get people to buy high quality sweaters here?
> 
> I would have been on it like a chicken on a june bug, at the initial price, if, ironically, I hadn't just bought a blue Scottish cashmere on ebay that Cards pointed out. Incidentally, like all good Scots cashmere, it is soft as a cloud, light as a feather, and warm as a ... well, some cliche. One reason people read this forum (it's certainly true for me) is to learn what the really good stuff is. Fine Scottish cashmere is the good stuff!


----------



## efdll

It's the size, alas. I have a Pringle (shetland not cashmere) that I snapped up here as soon as it was posted. And I've seen a couple of Scottish cashmeres that, in spite of my living in a warm climate, I crave, or, rather, my thinner, younger self craved. I'm remembering that trad has its origins in college gear, when men were young and thin, and a lot of stuff here looks precisely, including size, like what I wore then. Now those inches members take the time to measure and post tell the passing of time.


----------



## hockeyinsider

MARKED DOWN TO $75 OR BEST OFFER.














































Brand-new, complete with tags, Ralph Lauren (green label) sportcoat in U.S. size 40-regular for sale. This jacket has never been worn; it's in perfect condition.

The jacket is 100-percent silk, and is really beautiful with undertones of purple and orange or yellow (I don't have my glasses). It also has side vents.

I got it last Christmas. I need the cash. Please pick this up - you won't regret it.

If interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## closerlook

rabidawg said:


> Oh, I'm sure your measurements are accurate. I'm just wishing inches away . . . .


cant hurt to check again.

what is your desired length?


----------



## allan

(re: the blue Pringle cashmere V-neck)



rabidawg said:


> Agree 100%. If I needed a v-neck in that color, it would be gone already.


My situation exactly. But I hereby offer to to take it, if it isn't grabbed real soon by someone who needs it more, just to keep it from being sunk in the Bay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Agreed that sweaters here are a tough sell. I have three Irish cable knit fisherman sweaters (the real kind, made in Ireland) in ivory that I suppose I'll post sooner or later, but don't hold out much hope. They're all large (I won't buy sweaters that don't fit me, precisely because they're tough to move)--anyone interested PM. I won't bother with LE shetlands, no matter how nice, even though I could offer at $15 or even $10 CONUS. I did, however, break down and buy TonyLumpkins Scottish cashmere argyle. It was a steal.

Here is one day's haul of LE sweaters, mix of wool and cotton, from about a month ago, all made in either USA or Japan, from a single store. I still see them all the time but can no longer justify buying them.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Those older LE made in England shetlands with saddle shoulders are great - I'm always trolling eBay for them. IMO, they are one of the best items LE used to offer.


And...
Thanks everyone! The Pringle is now claimed.


----------



## The Rambler

congrats on that buy, 32 - a beautiful thing! TL has great stuff.


----------



## hookem12387

As to the sweaters, if yall have something crewneck in a 42" chest, I'd be all over it if inexpensive. I'd be after that blue cashmere, but I simply don't have the money until I can get some other stuff up and sold. I've asked for some new sweaters for Christmas from my parents, but that doesn't work as well on the exchange.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Rambler said:


> congrats on that buy, 32 - a beautiful thing! TL has great stuff.


Indeed. I was thinking the other day about the coolest stuff I've acquired this year (maybe we should have a Top 5 list for the new year?) and a Dobbs fedora TL sold me for a little bit of nothing a couple months ago immediately came to mind. One of the best sellers here.


----------



## hookem12387

Sold! Thanks


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Shell Cordovan Allen Edmonds Grayson Tassel Loafers
size 13D
These are close to new in age/wear time, very little wear on the insoles or the soles.
A nice dark brown color, I have no idea the name, but less red and more chocolate than most shell shoes I've seen.
There is a ding that I've included a picture of, it doesn't look deep and might come out (or at least look better) with a hot spoon.
$45 shipped or offers

soles:

Some Dooney and Burke surcingle belts
pink one is size 36, the very preppy green and pink is 34 (I size up 2" from my waist size)
$12 shipped each or offer

Ties I never wear 
$5 shipped each/offers
(L-to-R, Lands End Charter Collection, Rooster Knit, Polo with loose tag, Robert Talbot, Polo)


----------



## caravan70

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Shell Cordovan Allen Edmonds Grayson Tassel Loafers
> size 13D
> These are close to new in age/wear time, very little wear on the insoles or the soles.
> A nice dark brown color, I have no idea the name, but less red and more chocolate than most shell shoes I've seen.
> There is a ding that I've included a picture of, it doesn't look deep and might come out (or at least look better) with a hot spoon.
> $45 shipped or offers


Damn, those are gorgeous... too bad they aren't five full sizes smaller!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

caravan70 said:


> Damn, those are gorgeous... too bad they aren't five full sizes smaller!


I half considered using them as overshoes.


----------



## tradfan207

hockeyinsider said:


> MARKED DOWN TO $75 OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand-new, complete with tags, Ralph Lauren (green label) sportcoat in U.S. size 40-regular for sale. This jacket has never been worn; it's in perfect condition.
> 
> The jacket is 100-percent silk, and is really beautiful with undertones of purple and orange or yellow (I don't have my glasses). It also has side vents.
> 
> I got it last Christmas. I need the cash. Please pick this up - you won't regret it.
> 
> If interested, please send me a private message.


Just beautiful! Would snap it up in a heartbeat if 46R!


----------



## ArtVandalay

32rollandrock said:


> Agreed that sweaters here are a tough sell. I have three Irish cable knit fisherman sweaters (the real kind, made in Ireland) in ivory that I suppose I'll post sooner or later, but don't hold out much hope. They're all large (I won't buy sweaters that don't fit me, precisely because they're tough to move)--anyone interested PM. I won't bother with LE shetlands, no matter how nice, even though I could offer at $15 or even $10 CONUS. I did, however, break down and buy TonyLumpkins Scottish cashmere argyle. It was a steal.
> 
> Here is one day's haul of LE sweaters, mix of wool and cotton, from about a month ago, all made in either USA or Japan, from a single store. I still see them all the time but can no longer justify buying them.


 I am always interested in LE or Bean Shetlands in size Large. I snagged a couple saddle-shouldered beauties on the exchange last month and I'm always looking for more. Is that purple sweater in the middle for sale?


----------



## a pine tree

32rollandrock said:


>


Too bad none of those fit (and that they're all sold). I'm on a sweater hunt!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've got your sweaters, y'all. I'll get to it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 32rollandrock

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I've got your sweaters, y'all. I'll get to it tonight or tomorrow.


I sense a shetland tsunami approaching...


----------



## Vector Sum

32rollandrock said:


> I sense a shetland tsunami approaching...


But I wanted the _cashmere!
_


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have several more tweeds, blazers, and a tweed suit to pass on today!​*
> As always, all *prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Genuinely Ivy League Corbin 3/2 sack blazer in tradly dark forest green!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth with overcheck!*
> 
> This is another tradly Ivy League beauty, a 3/2 sack in minihoundstooth with a _very_ subtle mid-brown overcheck from that long-time rival to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot's of Princeton. This is another beautiful (and possibly unworn) jacket with a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing, full lining, and a single vent. Naturally, it's Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets011.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets012.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets013.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets017.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets016.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets015.jpg/
> 
> *3) POSS. UNWORN c.34-36 Tweed Suit from Roots!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Made in Italy charcoal Armani jacket*
> 
> *AVERT YOUR EYES!!!​*
> I know this isn't my usual sort of thing, but I thought that someone here might like to add an Italian Armani to their collection!
> 
> This is made in Italy of a 70/30 wool cotton blend, and is a classic Armani cut. It's fuly lined with a very striking lining, carries in-house Armani buttons, and is Flusser-approved ventless. It's a lovely dark, dark charcoal.
> 
> *Asking just $30, or lower offer.*
> 
> This is* tagged a 46*, but please see the
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 (+3)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> https://img219.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets004.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets006.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets008.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets007.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets005.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets010.jpg/
> 
> *5) UNWORN Ralph Lauren barleycorn/herringbone tweed w/goldenrust overcheck!*
> 
> This jacket is clearly unworn, as all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!
> 
> Made in Canada, this jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It's also a lovely tweed; a mixture of vertical stripes of barleycorn and miniherringbone this has a lot of very subtle interest, topped off (literally!) by a lovely overcheck in faint golden rust. This really is a beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or best offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 44R*, but please see the
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img835.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets038.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets037.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets040.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets043.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets042.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets041.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *NOVEMBER JACKETS!​*
> *Tweeds, Seersucker, Cashmere, Silk and Wool, Canvassing, Patch Pockets, More!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and international inquiries are welcome.
> 
> Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please note that this might be your only opportunity to acquire jackets like these--many of the manufacturers and retailers who stocked or made these are now gone, and so once these jackets have been claimed, they're gone forever...*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> 
> *1) Beautiful LANGROCK 3/2 sack with overcheck!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blaze*r!
> 
> Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character.
> 
> Like its brother, this comes complete with its original Langrock hanger!
> 
> Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$45 or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/
> 
> *3) RARE 3/2 sack seersucker--Custom Made in 2005 by Nick Hilton Studio!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) POSS. UNWORN Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) RARE! 3/2 sack with dual vents, custom-made by Nick Hilton!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) Hand-tailored Tom James with subtle overcheck*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) Paul Stuart, by Southwick, tweed. Full canvassed and lapped seams!*
> 
> This is a lovely, fully canvassed Southwick jacket made for Paul Stuart. I dread to think what the retail on this was, but significantly more than it's listed here for! It's half-lined, single vented, and has lapped seams. This is in excellent condition except there's a very small snag hole by the buttons on one cuff--an easy fix for even a competent dry-cleaner tailor. But, because of this, I'm
> 
> Asking just *$35, or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 28 1/2
> 
> https://img576.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets112.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets113.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets114.jpg/ https://img249.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets115.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets116.jpg/
> 
> *8) Navy blazer with patch pockets for Wallach's.*
> 
> A lovely trad. classic, this is a very nice navy blazer in heavier, flannel-y wool from the (gone, of course) tradly store Wallach's. Alas, it's darted, but half-canvassed half-lined in a lovely contrasting lining, has a single hook vent, and nice big patch pockets! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$40 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets087.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets089.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets088.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets086.jpg/
> 
> *9) Heavy tweed jacket by Princeton Custom Tailors of Hong Kong*
> 
> Catering primarily to ex-patriate alums of Princeton, this tailoring house knows how to make real, heavy tweed for people returning to the United States--none of the rather flimsy Hong Kong tweed here! This is a very heavy tweed. Its fully lined and fully canvassed, and has a single vent. This could use a dry-cleaning to freshen it up, and it has a couple of snags on one sleeve, as shown, which would be easy fixes for any alterations tailor. It still contains both of its interior spare buttons. Overall, I'd rate this as being in Very Good condition, hence
> 
> Asking just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets117.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets118.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets119.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets122.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets120.jpg/
> 
> *PREVIOUSLY LISTED HAT, JACKETS AND SUITS:*​
> *Prev. 1) Connemara tweed Irish walking hat*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*
> 
> Original post:
> 
> Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25*
> 
> *NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/
> 
> *3) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*
> 
> *If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $29 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/
> 
> *5) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*
> 
> *Original post:*
> 
> "Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.
> 
> In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.
> 
> Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:
> 
> https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/
> 
> Asking just *$40 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 5/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
> Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)
> 
> https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/
> 
> *Lapel detail:*
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/
> 
> https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Vector Sum said:


> But I wanted the _cashmere!
> _


It's come to my attention that you and the cleaning lady have been engaging in sexual intercourse on the desk in your office. Is that true?


----------



## hookem12387

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I've got your sweaters, y'all. I'll get to it tonight or tomorrow.


I'm excited...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

TRAD DESIDERATA!

I have several more tradly items to pass on today....

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Trousers! All are flat front, and all are in excellent condition. *

*a) Paul Stuart; 90% wool, 10% cashmere.*

_(These are the grey trousers shown in the main picture) _

Made in Canada of wool/cashmere fabric woven in Italy.

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt001.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt028.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt029.jpg/

Waist (laid flat): 17 3/4
Inseam: 26 (plus 1 1/2" cuff, and 1 1/2" under)

*Asking $30 or offer*

*b) Bleeding Madras, made expressly for Princeton University Store!*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt033.jpg/ 
 https://img179.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt032.jpg/

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 (+3 1/2" under)

*SOLD*

*c) All-wool tartan. Lovely--and if a tad smaller in the waist I'd keep them!*

https://img40.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt035.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt036.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt034.jpg/

Waist (laid flat): 18
Inseam: 30 (+3 1/2")

*Asking $30 or offer*

*2) CAPS! All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt015.jpg/​
*a) Hanna Hats tweed cap*; Made in Ireland. Size M. *Claimed*

*b) Harris Tweed hat, lined in tartan. Made for Schuman and Sullivan of New Haven.* One of the side grommets is missing, leaving a small hole where it was, hence *SOLD*.

*c) All-wool tartan by Mizen. Size XL.* *Asking $16 or offer. *

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt020.jpg/ https://img149.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt018.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt019.jpg/

*3) Size 34 belt by Trafalgar. Made in the USA. *

_(Shown fully in the main picture)_

Excellent condition, with only minor memory by the holes.

*SOLD*

*4) TIES!*

*All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt002.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt003.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt010.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt011.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

1) Talbot's boys tie. *$6*, or FREE with another tie, to encourage early tradness!
2) Ballot of Princeton regimental. *SOLD*
3) Brooks Brothers Makers labradors. *SOLD*
4) Brooks Brothers Makers Huskies. (Pair this will AlanC's Husky vest!  ) *SOLD*
5) Rooster Madras. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just *$11*
6) Vineyard Vines bowtie. Turtles! Small blemish at the corner, hence just *SOLD*


----------



## JCrewfan

Edited.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Ties and tassels from previous page sold.

Some Dooney and Burke surcingle belts
pink one is size 36, the very preppy green and pink is 34 (I size up 2" from my waist size)
$12>>$10 shipped each or offer

drops, always open to offers:

15.5x33 BB OCBD
Red unistripe, in _great_ condition (though currently starched)
I'm fairly certain sure the collar is unlined.
$20 shipped/offer

Older LL Bean Chamosis cloth shirt
Size 16.5 (around a large), made in USA
$15 shipped/offer

Brooks Brothers "Brooks Flannel" shirt
16.5 R, 80-20 cotton-wool
$20 shipped/offer

Out of season, but...

I found these great Polo Madras pants at the local community theater's costume sale.
38/32, flat front, buckle back
Mint condition, save for the fact that the rear pockets have been removed.
I have no idea why, but it looks like a straight forward repair.
$20 shipped/offer

Buckle back: 
pockets removed:

XL Polo Madras pop-over, long sleeved, no logo, very nice (I have an identical one in my size from Cards that I love).
$15 shipped/offer

Picked up this Norman Hilton suit a couple weeks back.
It's not a 3/2 sack, but it is a great suit in a staple color so it might be of some use to someone.
Fully lined, canvased (pinch test), 2 button, darted.
medium gray color 
tagged size 46L
*$30 shipped/offer
*
chest is 23 1/2" across
shoulder 21 1/2" across the back
33" long, bottom collar to hem
sleeves 26"

pants marked 37 1/2"
waist measures just under 37" (with room to let out)
inseam is at 32" with 1 1/2" cuffs


----------



## tonylumpkin

The maroon and plaid ties are *GONE. The remaining ties and the two ribbon belts are NOW $12.50 + $5 for any number of ties or belts.*

*The Borsolino Homburg is NOW $110 shipped CONUS*

Ties, belts and a "bonnet"...

Five Rooster knit ties, 4 in excellent condition and the fifth in excellent condition "as far as you know". Left to right the are navy, burgundy, plaid (I'll talk about later), tan, sea green and brown. Navy, burgundy and tan are about 2.5". The sea green and brown are about 2.25" The navy is the one in less than perfect condition. The front of the tie is perfect but the tail end is frayed. With the tail tucked into the keeper, it will never be noticed. The navy tie will be included gratis with the first multi tie order, or to a random lucky buyer of one tie. Asking $15 each plus $5 shipping CONUS for any number of ties. The navy, burgundy and tan ties are mohair/wool blends the other two are cotton lisle. The plaid is without name or tags, although I'm certain it is 100% wool. It is lined, very well constructed and ties a beautiful knot. Also $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/roostersy.jpg/
https://img521.imageshack.us/i/roosters1.jpg/https://img530.imageshack.us/i/roosters2.jpg/

D-ring ribbon belt in navy and green. Excellent condition. About 47". Asking $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS (can be combined with ties)

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/39776238.jpg/

D-ring ribbon belt by J. Crew in black and gold. Probably new and about 44". Asking $15 plus $5 shipping CONUS (can be combined)

https://img198.imageshack.us/i/49476679.jpg/

...and the "bonnet". A beautiful Borsolino Homburg in charcoal grey with grosgrain band and trim. This is in excellent used condition, although you may want to get it blocked. It is tagged a 5 1/2, which i believe is Punti sizing (thank you Alan C) and measure about 22" around the inside head band. It converts to about a 7 1/4 in US sizing. Asking $135 shipped CONUS

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/bors4.jpg/
https://img713.imageshack.us/i/bors5.jpg/
https://img222.imageshack.us/i/bors6.jpg/
https://img10.imageshack.us/i/bors3.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/bors1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## efdll

2 Bills Khakis M3, Vintage Twill, size 38, bought at STP and washed and worn only a few times. British khaki, flat front, inseam 29 3/4", 1 3/4 cuffs, suspender buttons. $40 CONUS for one, or both for $70.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Bridge Coat has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## closerlook

*Something possibly for your Significant Other*

Hello all, we have this Vineyard Vines Women's Navy quilted coat (like a barbour basically) with pink turtles lining that is no longer desired by my SO. 
Its a size Medium
It has hardly seen any wear.

Perhaps one of your girlfriends, Wives, or Partners would appreciate this item.

Asking $44 Shipped Conus (paypal) + 5 Past Chicago.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## closerlook

*sold*

the H.Freeman is now sold


----------



## ArtVandalay

*PRICE DROPS*

More drops...

T I E S ! ! !

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg

1. Ben Silver 3.25" * $15* *> $13.50** > $12.50** > 11.50 **> now $10*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15* *> now $13.50 > $12.50* > 11.50 *> now $10*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5 > $4 > $3 now free with the other two ties*
Take all three of them for $25 > $22 > *$20* shipped!
*
Vintage LL Bean 65/35 Lambswool/Camelhair Cardigan*
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties018.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties019.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties020.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties021.jpg
Made in USA
Six button front
No holes or other visible flaws
Marked Size Large
Pit to Pit 19"
Length Top of collar to bottom 25"
Sleeve length from middle of collar 36" (with turnback cuffs unrolled)
I wish this thing fit me...it's been sitting in my closet forever. Time to go to a new home.


 *$35* *> $31.50 > $29* *> now $26.50* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago) > CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

*2B Brown Harris Tweed...measures to a 42L*

I bought this on Ebay for myself but the posted measurements were off by an inch in the shoulders and, as a result, doesn't fit. It's a nice reddish-brown color. Just looking to get back what I paid for it.
https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed002.jpg https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed004.jpg https://img841.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed006.jpg https://img812.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed007.jpg https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct22tweed009.jpg
Measurements:
Shoulders 19"
P2P 22"
Length BOC 31.75"
Sleeves 26"

Last drop before Ebay
*$30 > $27.50 > $25 > $22.50** >$20* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15001.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42 > $39.50 > $36* *> $32 > now $29.50 *shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)
SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27 > $25 > 22.50 > $20 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops*

DROPS

Ties are $15 >* $13.50* each CONUS, inquire about discounts on multiples or int'l.
https://img593.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg https://img801.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg
All 3.5" and silk unless otherwise noted
Group 1 L-R
1. Brooks Basics
2. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
3. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo
5. Lands End Charter Collection (60/40 Wool/Silk) 3.25"
6. Neiman Marcus Knit (Unmarked fabric, I believe silk.) 2.75"
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes009.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg
Group 2 L-R
1. Brooks 346 3.75"
2. Brooks Makers Christmas Wreaths
3. Pintail Anchors 80/20 Poly/Slk
4. Robert Talbott
5. Ralph Lauren Polo Equestrian
6. Robert Talbot Christmas Bowtie

3/2 Kennedy's Harris Tweed in Grey Herringbone
https://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes026.jpg https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes025.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes028.jpg https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes029.jpg https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes030.jpg
UNDARTED
Unmarked size, measures to about 40R
Hand measurements: 
Shoulders 18.5"
P2P 21"
Sleeves 25"
Length BOC 29.5"

$43 > *$40* shipped +3 west of Chicago

Pendleton Grey 2B Tweed
https://img602.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes020.jpg https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes022.jpg https://img825.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes013.jpg 
Unmarked size, measures about 42R
Leather elbow patches!
Hand measurements: 
Shoulders 19.5"
P2P 22"
Sleeves 24.75"
Length 30" 
$30 > *$27 *+3 west of Chicago


----------



## vwguy

I picked these up as Winter beater shoes, but at 9.5C, they're just too narrow. AE Dellwood, $20 shipped in the CONUS.







Brian


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops and adding a pair of Bills Khakis

Bills Khakis M2 flat front. Cement color. Condition is very good to excellent - no fraying, stains, snags, etc - fourth pic shows inside of hems showing no significant wear.

Tagged: 42
Waist: 42"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 30.5"
NO CUFFS

Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick 3/2 sack hopsack blazer. Very open weave. Classic Ivy summer blazer - natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on sleeve, fully canvassed, single vented, etc., etc. Condition is very good - some minor signs of wear (typical of open weave hopsack)

No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 23.5
BOC: 30.25

Price: $25.00<<29.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin mid-gray flannel 3/2 sack suit (a classic Ivy suit I wish fit me). Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve - all the goods. Flat front trousers. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

No tagged size, but about a 37-39R
Chest: 41
Waist: 39
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30.5

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 43
Inseam: 32 +3 (could have a 31" inseam and 1.75" cuffs)
No cuffs

Price: $40.00<<46.00<<53.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Out of my closet (shoulders always a hair small on me): Southwick brownish stripe 3/2 sack suit. Tropical or light worsted wool - four season weight. Very natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good to excellent. 
No tagged size, but about a 39-40R

Chest: 41.75
Waist: 38.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24
BOC: 31

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 29.75
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $30.00<<37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB silk glen plaid 3/2 sack sport coat. Definitely 100% silk. A little more padding than natural shoulders, 3 buttons on sleeve, fully lined, 1/2 canvas. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.
Color is most accurate in picture of button

Tagged size: 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42.5
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC: 30.75

Price: $23.00<<28.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Handwoven Donegal Mist for $30 shipped!
Magee 2B tweed out of a Donegal Mist hand-woven cloth. This is the first Donegal Mist I've handled and it certainly lives up to its reputation. Dual vented, medium padding in shoulders, fully lined, and faux buttonholes on sleeve. Fabric is 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% pure new wool. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in Ireland.

Tagged: 44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 25.25
BOC: 30.5

Price:$30.00<<36.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers crew neck sweater. Extra fine Italian lambswool. The color is like dark dirt. No country of origin or size tags. Condition is very good - some very minor pilling that I'll do my best to remove with a sweater shaver before shipping.
Color: Color is most accurate in close up picture.

No tagged size
Chest: 46"
Sleeves (unstretched): 30" (good for 32-35)

Price: $14.00<<17.00<<21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers collared sweater. Extra fine Italian merino wool. MOP buttons. Made in Hong Kong. This is a thin dressy sweater. Condition is very good to excellent.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 42"
Sleeves (unstretched): 32.5" (good for 32-35)

Price:$16.00<19.00<<<23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad *(last drop before eBay)*


----------



## hookem12387

Another source that fits this thread, An Affordable Wardrobe launched a shop. Very good prices in some cool finds. Wish that red colorway Norwegian fit me: https://anaffordablewardrobe.bigcartel.com./


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

I ended up with a pair of these, but they're too big for my face, I'm afraid. I'm reoffering them here for *$15 shipped* CONUS, Paypal. They're great, just be aware that they're a little oversized.



brozek said:


> If anyone's interested in a little vintage Americana, I picked up a case of vintage AO Eyewear safety glasses at an architectural salvage place. I'm keeping most of them for myself, but I don't need twelve pair. Most of them are still sealed in plastic baggies inside the boxes, but I took one of the pairs I'm keeping out so I could get some photos. An optometrist would be able to put prescription lenses in easily, and/or I'm sure it would be cheap to have a pair of non-prescription sunglass lenses put in.
> 
> Measurements ( using this guide):
> Total width - 5.5" / 140mm
> Lens width - 2.125" / 54mm
> Lens height - 1.75" / 44.5mm
> Total length - 5.5" / 140mm
> 
> https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/7060/aoglasses0071.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Great Irish Sweater Cull

Fair warning, upon further review, I have decided to keep an Aran for myself, so there is one fewer than I'd planned. And one is actually a Pendleton, as opposed to Emerald Isle. I'd welcome swaps, especially for a leather business card holder. Here goes:

This is a 46, or extra large. $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.











Next, the Pendleton. $30 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












Lastly, a v-neck. Tagged medium, but fits like a large. $25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.


----------



## palmettoking

^That last one is fantastic.


----------



## 32rollandrock

palmettoking said:


> ^That last one is fantastic.


Thanks. I am testing the long-held experience that sweaters are impossible to sell on this thread. We shall see. And, as it turns out, I missed a sweater. I'd thought I had another, and, sure enough, there it was this morning in a little-used dresser drawer. Woven in Scotland, not Ireland, but tough to tell the difference. $30 CONUS, or offer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Second round of drops, and last ones (in some cases) before ebay. Here goes:


32rollandrock said:


> Shoes and other stuff. Swaps and offers welcome on all. Shoe trees not included.
> 
> First up, a beautiful pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings in black pebble grain. Soles still very thick. No apparent flaws. 10.5A. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Hanover black pebble grain longwings. No flaws, soles thick with lots of life left. 10.5C/A $30>>$25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Hanover handsewn kilties (the inner label says moccasin). These are extremely nice and appear to have been worn no more than a handful of times, although they could use a shine. 9.5D/B. $30>>$25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Bass Weejuns in 12D. I'd say these shoes have been worn fewer than ten times. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a Made In USA winter vest by H.W. Carter and Sons of New Hampshire. No indication of filling, but I do not detect down. This is in as-new condition. No size tag, but I would put it at between a large and a medium, closer to large. $15>>$10>>$7.50 (Which is, essentially, shipping cost only) CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NWT Lord Jeff sweater vest, made in Ireland of Scottish yarn. Medium, v-neck. $30>>$20>>$15 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Saks Fifth Avenue cable knit sweater in extra large. 85 percent silk, 15 percent cashmere. Color is a deep rust bordering on red that is best captured in the first thumbnail. SOLD


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers tuxedo shirt. French cuffs. Fabric strip with buttons if you don't want to use studs. Excellent condition - no signs of wear and bright white. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16x33
Chest: 49
Sleeves: 33
Neck: 16

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (sorry about that sideways picture)


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Must iron USA BB OCBDs 16.5-32*

Two BB Makers OCBDs
Must iron, made in USA.
Size: 16.5 - 32
Collars are unlined

As you can see, one of the shirts has a weird line of discoloration on the inside of the collar. It doesn't appear to be ink, and it isn't visible on the other side of the fabric, nor would it be visible when worn. Other than that, no visible flaws.

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd002.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd006.jpg

$25 CONUS for the first shirt, $15 for the other. $35 if you take both. Elsewhere inquire.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Stetson tweed fedora. There's an ever-so-slight dent in one side near the back (pictured in first thumbnail), I'm sure fixable, but in interests of full disclosure. Size 71/4. $15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire












Just in time for Christmas, Orvis GTH green trousers. Flat front, no cuffs, no apparent flaws. 34x31. $20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












A Brooks Brothers pinpoint button down non-iron shirt in 16.5x34. This one has slight curling at cuffs (pictured in first thumbnail), thus just $12 CONUS.


----------



## HalfLegend

32rollandrock said:


> Thanks. I am testing the long-held experience that sweaters are impossible to sell on this thread. We shall see. And, as it turns out, I missed a sweater. I'd thought I had another, and, sure enough, there it was this morning in a little-used dresser drawer. Woven in Scotland, not Ireland, but tough to tell the difference.


I think the problem with selling sweaters here is that the sizes are often unusual and the prices a bit steep for a "Thrift" store thread. I know I love sweaters and don't have many but $30 for a sweater is just too steep for me. I have done a little research and found that these are quite reasonable prices, but maybe if you guys found some lower quality ones you could lower the prices accordingly. Secondly, I'm a high school student and not very big so Im closer to a medium/small. Most I see here are XL or L.

Just my $.02.


----------



## 32rollandrock

HalfLegend said:


> I think the problem with selling sweaters here is that the sizes are often unusual and the prices a bit steep for a "Thrift" store thread. I know I love sweaters and don't have many but $30 for a thrifted sweater is just too steep for me, no matter the brand, place of origin or material. I wouldnt pay that much for one used. Secondly, I'm a high school student and not very big so Im closer to a medium/small. Most I see here are XL or L.
> 
> Just my $.02.


Feel free to buy any of the sweaters offered on this thread for a better price, once you find a better price. Figure shipping alone is about $10 for sweaters of this bulk.

You have much to learn, grasshopper.

Aran v-neck has sold, BTW.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
I think he has a point, the high price of shipping things like overcoats and sweaters contributes to the difficulty selling them here.


----------



## erbs

I have two Barbour Bedale jackets for sale. Both are size 40 and are new without tags.

$210 for one, $410 for both. Price includes CONUS shipping.

Tagged: 40
Pit-to-pit: 23.5"
Overall Length: 31"
Sleeve: n/a (raglan)
Shoulder: n/a (raglan)


----------



## closerlook

SOLD.



closerlook said:


> Hello all, we have this Vineyard Vines Women's Navy quilted coat (like a barbour basically) with pink turtles lining that is no longer desired by my SO.
> Its a size Medium
> It has hardly seen any wear.
> 
> Perhaps one of your girlfriends, Wives, or Partners would appreciate this item.
> 
> Asking $44 Shipped Conus (paypal) + 5 Past Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Mr. Mud's Closet Cleaning Continues: Vintage BB Shetland and New Burberry jackets*

First up, a nice older Brooks Brothers Shetland sports coat. If it fit, I would not part with it--the colorful flecks are outstanding. 3/2 roll and undarted, of course. Asking $50.

22--PTP
23.5 (@ 2" to adjust)--sleeve
30.5--collar seam down
19.75--shoulder







Next, a mint Burberry mid-weight tweed from an excellent local mens' shop, Landry's. In fact, I was there yesterday to buy some cavalry twills. Interesting backstory here: my local seamstress gave this to me in exchange for tutoring her daughter for the essay portion of her college applications a few years ago. An older gentleman dropped it off new and never returned. I removed the tags and wore it once to a christening, but I have since lost weight and so it must go. Three button but if left to its own devices it will fall to a 3/2. Very, very lightly darted. A beauty with a light aubergine or rose windowpane: the first picture shows the true color from a distance and the second is lighter to show the color variation. Tag reads "100% wool, Union made in the USA." Asking $50.

22--PTP
26--sleeve
32.5--collar seam down
19.75--shoulder







Haggling and offers welcome, of course.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
What a trady way to acquire a coat!


I just picked up this old Abercrombie and Fitch Fair Isle Sweater and the fit is a bit off.
Size medium, made in England, all wool (chest is 23" across right under the sleeve, but quickly tapers to 21" across).
I'm fairly certain this is pre-mall Abercrombie and Fitch (the tags match those on a pre-1976 Abercrombie and Fitch jacket I had).
$25 shipped and very open to offers/trades






Some more ties here as well:
$7 each shipped/offers


Saks A&S, Robert Talbot, Brooks Brothers A&S

Two recent Lands End madras ties, slubbier than they appear in picture




and these Dooney and Burke Surcingle belts (36 on top, 34 on bottom)
now $8 shipped each/offers


----------



## TommyDawg

Hi Gents. Looking for your help please. I am looking for a smaller trad suit, jacket or blazer for my son. There were some good ones recently that I missed. Any offerings in a 34 - 36 (closer to the 34 but open to any that might work)? Or, if no suitings, any trousers in 29-30 or so waist? Much appreciated!

Tom D.


----------



## CMDC

Two pairs of Brooks Brothers wide wale corduroy pants. Both pairs are dark khaki and have been measured. Both pairs' measurements reflect the tagged size.

Both pair are flat front, non-cuffed. Both Hudson fit.

$22 each conus

Pair 1. 
Emblematic dogs--I believe labradors.

36 waist / 30 inseam



















Pair 2:

40 waist / 32 inseam


----------



## a pine tree

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I just picked up this old Abercrombie and Fitch Fair Isle Sweater and the fit is a bit off.
> Size medium, made in England, all wool (chest is 23" across right under the sleeve, but quickly tapers to 21" across).
> I'm fairly certain this is pre-mall Abercrombie and Fitch (the tags match those on a pre-1976 Abercrombie and Fitch jacket I had).
> $25 shipped and very open to offers/trades


Wow. If I had not recently purchased a very similar one I'd be all over this. Very veryyyy tempting sir! 
Someone buy this so I don't have to!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I would be interested to know the sleeve and back length on that AF fair isle^^^

As promised, but delayed: sweaters.

I have more, but I've been quite busy; so, if you'll indulge me I'll post a few standouts.

*New & Lingwood Burgundy V-Neck, no size listed*

Excellent condition. (The color is much more lively and deep in person, thanks to bad indoor lighting for pics, sorry.)

26" ptp, 35" sleeves, 30" back length

*Asking $60 shipped.*


*LL Bean Green Lambswool, Med-Reg*

Excellent condition.

24" ptp, 32" sleeves, 26" back length

*$24 shipped.*


*Kilspindie of Scotland Lambswool, L*

Excellent condition.

23" ptp, 34" sleeves, 28" back length

$35 shipped.


For these sized sweaters, measurements upon request:

*Very Vintage BB Lambswool, 42*

Excellent condition, excellent color. Find me one in 36" or 38".

$35 shipped.



*Alan Paine Cashmere Cardigan, 46*

Minor pilling that a quick pass with a sweater shaver will restore it to like-new; I would do it myself and sell it for more, but I'm not that kind of guy.

Asking $40 shipped.
(btw, find me one of these too.)


*Alan Paine Navy Crew Shetland, 42*

*Sold.*


*Hockley for Lord & Taylor Lambswool Cardigan, 42*

Excellent except for a small snag hole inside behind the right wrist, shouldn't be noticeable and can be chalked to character. For such a minor flaw:

Only $18 shipped.


And finally, an unusual one:

*Alan Paine Lambswool Zip-Front Crewneck, 46*

Very good condition, but...unusual. I wouldn't expect anyone here to hesitate for a second to wear it except for dressier occasions, but anyway, a bargain for this one as well:

$18 shipped.


*Pringle of Scotland Lambswool Sweater Vest, 42*

*Sold, thanks!*

Offers welcome, and questions happily answered.


----------



## recoveringchef

DROPS 11/15



recoveringchef said:


> Here's 3 pairs of pants. 2 are NWT Brooks Brothers from the outlet, the other is a preowned pair of Bills Khakis.
> 
> 1: NWT BB "346" in a stone khaki color. 35-30. They feel like a lighter weight. Flat front, plain cuff. They measure true to size. $30 >> $27 Shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: NWT BB "Clark" in a true khaki color. Flat front, plain cuff. These are a heavier weight than the first pair. Also 35-30 and measure true to size. $35 >> $32 Shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3: Bills Khakis M2. I would call the color olive. These are heavier weight like #2. Tagged 34, measures 34-29. Flat front, plain cuff. These are in great condition, just a little snug at the waist for me. $35 >> $32 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## efdll

*DROP ON BILLS KHAKIS*
Now *$30* for one, both for *$50*


efdll said:


> 2 Bills Khakis M3, Vintage Twill, size 38, bought at STP and washed and worn only a few times. British khaki, flat front, inseam 29 3/4", 1 3/4 cuffs, suspender buttons. $40 CONUS for one, or both for $70.


----------



## AlanC

GentlemanGeorge said:


> As promised, but delayed: sweaters.


Great stuff!


----------



## recoveringchef

DROP!



recoveringchef said:


> Here's a pair of black AE Walden penny loafers in 10.5E. These are beauties, but are simply too snug for me. I think they would be better for a 10.5D or a 10E. I have a couple other pairs of AE shoes in 10.5E and they fit perfectly, but these are just a bit tight compared to those. It appears the original owner stepped in gum, but in spite of this the soles look great, and they truly look like they have a lot of life left.
> 
> $60 >> $55 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## recoveringchef

DROP!



recoveringchef said:


> I have a pair of Florsheim Imperial wingtips in 10.5D that I picked up on eBay. Unfortunately they run a little too small for me. I think they would be more appropriate for a 10.5A or an 10D. I'm just trying to recoup what I paid for them. You can see from the soles that they have a lot of life left.
> 
> $60 >> $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## vwguy

These are still available, otherwise back to the thrift store they go.

Brian



vwguy said:


> I picked these up as Winter beater shoes, but at 9.5C, they're just too narrow. AE Dellwood, $20 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## M. Morgan

Today I have three nice jackets and a Talbott shirt I had up for sale earlier, with a reduced price. Each jacket is $35 shipped in the U.S. Please contact me with questions or interest.

Beautiful Orvis jacket that is made in the U.S.A. In very good shape with a small spot near the buttons on the right sleeve that will come out with some scrubbing or a trip to the cleaners. This is a great mid-weight jacket that I badly want to keep, but it is just a bit too big in the chest. There are some great colors running through the jacket that I hope show up in the pictures. No tagged size. 2B, darted. Measurements:

Pit-to-pit: 23"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19"

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/

Next up is another mid-weight wool jacket from Hart Schaffner & Marx ("100% pure virgin wool") that is also a 2B, darted offering. It has patch pockets, leather buttons, and two-button sleeves. Tags for The Gentry Shop and Racquet Club. Small spot on the right pocket which should go away after a cleaning. No marked size; measurements:

P2P: 21.75"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"

https://img149.imageshack.us/i/img3559t.jpg/
https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img3563s.jpg/
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img3560z.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img3562jd.jpg/
https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3561f.jpg/

Here is a black, 100% cashmere blazer from Huntington. Made in the U.S.A. This is a 3/2 sack jacket that has some slightly odd-looking buttons (please see picture) but is in very good condition. Marked 44R with these measurements:

P2P: 24.25"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19.75"

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img3564i.jpg/
https://img573.imageshack.us/i/img3565s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3566h.jpg/
https://img574.imageshack.us/i/img3567d.jpg/

White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been dry-cleaned. In good shape other than some small, faint gray marks (which I could not capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.

$20>$16>*$14* including US shipping.

https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/


----------



## HalfLegend

Excuse this obviously ignorant question but when one says 42, 46 (As in Gentlemengeorge's post) I know they mean sizes, but do they sizes line up with suit jacket sizes or do they run on a measurement system of their own? I'm new to this whole system, but I do admire those sweaters, look luxuriously warm.

Thanks in advance, S.


----------



## dandypauper

One pair of Red Wing Iron Ranger boots (08111 or 8111) in size 10W (EE) and an amazing oiled-finish "Amber harness leather"

Brand-new, in box, never even tried on. $209 shipped in CONUS. I have another pair. These are gawwwgeous as we would say in Brooklyn, especially after they're broken-in a bit. They're pretty comfortable, too. Enjoy!

* This is a stock photo, but I can assure you it is only because it's a better photo than I could provide of the exact same product. I can shoot a pic of the pair you will receive if you'd like but (though the photo will likely be not too great) they look just like this pair.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

They are meant to represent size according to the same system as jackets, but, for anything you'd like more detailed measurements, I'd be happy to provide them.



HalfLegend said:


> Excuse this obviously ignorant question but when one says 42, 46 (As in Gentlemengeorge's post) I know they mean sizes, but do they sizes line up with suit jacket sizes or do they run on a measurement system of their own? I'm new to this whole system, but I do admire those sweaters, look luxuriously warm.
> 
> Thanks in advance, S.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Harris Tweed by Kennedy has been claimed, much thanks.

Also gents, I am on the lookout for a Bean Norwegian Fishing sweater, size Large, in either red/white or navy white. To buy or trade. Thanks!


----------



## hookem12387

ArtVandalay said:


> The Harris Tweed by Kennedy has been claimed, much thanks.
> 
> Also gents, I am on the lookout for a Bean Norwegian Fishing sweater, size Large, in either red/white or navy white. To buy or trade. Thanks!


If you run across an extra in the red/navy combo, do let me know. It's the only combination I've ever really liked.

GG, I'll be pm'ing you about a few of the sweaters (I feel the need to make sweater posts publicly given the turmoil!).


----------



## ArtVandalay

Do they make them in red/navy? I've got a red/dark grey that I'm pleased with but I didn't know they did red/navy.


----------



## AlanC

*Claimed!*

Hickey-Freeman coat, ca. 1960s
no darts, half lined
No tagged size, estimated size: 42/44S (see measurements!)

This is a fantastic coat that has two issues, one an easy fix, one easily ignored.

1) One of the front buttons is missing, but a quick fix would be to move the top button (generally hidden by lapel) to the spot of the missing button. You could then simply pick up a similar button to put at the top, although you'd likely never use it.

2) There is a small moth (?) bite on the rear of the right sleeve. I think you could simply ignore it, or possibly have someone handy with a needle do a stitch there. Due to the color and weave of the coat it's very, very hard to see. No one would notice it.

You will want to dry clean it to freshen it up. Do this and you have a top quality vintage coat that could last another 45 years.

Due to the issues above, I'm offering this Tradly coat for a mere $20 shipped CONUS, Paypal, or if you are a student or facing difficult economic times I will ship it to you free of charge as long as it is for your personal use, and you believe it will fit you.

Chest, p2p: 24"
Sleeve from center of neck (like a shirt): 32.25" (+~1" to let)
Length from bottom of collar: 41.5"

https://img686.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3086e.jpg https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3089.jpg https://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3090f.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3091t.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

Here's to Alan (trust me, I'm holding a glass of whisky with which to toast).



AlanC said:


> *Hickey-Freeman* coat, ca. 1960s
> no darts, half lined
> No tagged size, estimated size: 42/44S (see measurements!)
> 
> This is a fantastic coat that has two issues, one an easy fix, one easily ignored.
> 
> 1) One of the front buttons is missing, but a quick fix would be to move the top button (generally hidden by lapel) to the spot of the missing button. You could then simply pick up a similar button to put at the top, although you'd likely never use it.
> 
> 2) There is a small moth (?) bite on the rear of the right sleeve. I think you could simply ignore it, or possibly have someone handy with a needle do a stitch there. Due to the color and weave of the coat it's very, very hard to see. No one would notice it.
> 
> You will want to dry clean it to freshen it up. Do this and you have a top quality vintage coat that could last another 45 years.
> 
> Due to the issues above, I'm offering this Tradly coat for a mere $20 shipped CONUS, Paypal, or if you are a student or facing difficult economic times I will ship it to you free of charge as long as it is for your personal use, and you believe it will fit you.
> 
> Chest, p2p: 24"
> Sleeve from shoulder (like a shirt): 32.25" (+~1" to let)
> Length from bottom of collar: 41.5"
> 
> https://img686.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3086e.jpg https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3089.jpg https://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3090f.jpg https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3091t.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

AE Chesters sold!


----------



## TheWGP

While I'm on here, drops on these! All shirts now either $12 or $14 with free shipping.



TheWGP said:


> As usual, all prices include shipping to the CONUS, international shipping is fine, just PM me for a quote. Payment is via Paypal, trade (or cash) offers welcome. Questions? PM me!
> Also, I'm trying out doing all thumbnails - *click to zoom in! *
> 
> 7) Brooks Brothers recent All Cotton Made In USA, Fabric Woven in Italy shirt, I believe from the luxury line. 17.5/34. This one was mine, but the sleeves are just too short. 22>19>15>*$12*
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Burberrys of London Made in USA dress shirt, 17.5/36. Another one of mine that just wasn't seeing wear. Yellow ground, with blue windowpane - great shirt! 22>19>15>*$12*
> 
> 
> 
> 9) J. Press ecru/light yellow OCBD. 17/33. Made in USA - trad staple! 26>22>18>*$14*
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33, white, pink, blue stripes. 24>20>16>*$12*
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Hilditch & Key for Saks Fifth Avenue dark green french cuff shirt. Size 16R. Smoked MOP buttons, quality stitching, something special. The color is a dark green, more like the close-up pic, but not so dark. 27>23>19>*$14*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Updates with drops



32rollandrock said:


> Some jackets for offer. None have any flaws that I can see. $30>>$25 each CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> A brown herringbone Harris Tweed. Two button, darted. No tagged size, measurements are:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.75 inches
> Shoulder: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29 inches
> Sleeve: 23.25 inches with 1.5 inches to let out.Big picture most accurately captures color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Stafford Harris Tweed with leather elbow patches. Two button, darted. No sign of wear. No tagged size. Hand measurements are SOLD:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 21 inches
> Shoulder: 18.5 inches
> Length (bottom of collar): 32 inches
> Sleeve: 25 inches, with one inch to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers, tagged 40R, fabric content is 53 percent wool, 35 percent silk and 12 percent linen. Hand measurements are:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder: 19 inches
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30.5 inches
> Sleeve: 24.75, with 1.5 inches to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed, tagged 40R. Three-button sack (but not rolled). Half-lined. A gorgeous coat. Hand measurements are:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 22 inches
> Shoulder: 18.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.75 inches
> Sleeve: 25.25 inches


----------



## Mannix

https://img689.imageshack.us/i/pics011z.jpg/
https://img815.imageshack.us/i/pics009.jpg/

Recent Florsheim burgundy penny loafers with beef roll, size 11 D. Leather uppers and lowers. These have very little wear, which is evident by the pictures. Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## MrZipper

TheWGP said:


> *Allen Edmonds Chester black wingtips* - these are very recent, not "old AE" at all. Size 10.5 EEE, and I would say they fit fairly true to size or maybe a skosh small. The Chester is on the 3 last, which is pretty true to size with maybe a bit of taper to the toe. The Chester was discontinued not too long ago - this pair looks to have been made RIGHT before they were discontinued, from the looks of the heel and insole. This pair is in great shape - the original seller labeled them "worn two or three times" and I wore them once personally, mostly on carpet. The heels and soles are both in A+ condition - neither will need any worry for quite awhile, as I hope the photos will demonstrate. I'd say these are in prime workhorse condition and ready for many years of faithful service.
> 
> Best of all - I'm willing to let them go for what I paid - and throw in FREE shipping to the CONUS! *$44*
> 
> Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge! Questions - PM me. International shipping - PM me. Offers & trades gladly accepted - you know what to do!


Argh! Why do they have to be EEE? I usually wear an 11D, but it's a bit long for me... I'm betting I fit a 10.5E great, but EEE I think is just too wide :-/ Would you be willing to PM me the measurements, just so I can confirm?


----------



## TheWGP

MrZipper said:


> Argh! Why do they have to be EEE? I usually wear an 11D, but it's a bit long for me... I'm betting I fit a 10.5E great, but EEE I think is just too wide :-/ Would you be willing to PM me the measurements, just so I can confirm?


You have PM - I'm an 11E and these are a bit too narrow for me, so you might actually have a better chance than me at making them work!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items-including cashmere Langrock and tartan 3/2 sack!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blaze*r!

Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

This comes complete with its original Langrock hanger! 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$50 or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*2) Navy blazer with patch pockets for Wallach's.*

A lovely trad. classic, this is a very nice navy blazer in heavier, flannel-y wool from the (gone, of course) tradly store Wallach's. Alas, it's darted, but half-canvassed half-lined in a lovely contrasting lining, has a single hook vent, and nice big patch pockets! This is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$38 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/4

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets087.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets089.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets088.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets086.jpg/

*3) Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth with overcheck!*

This is another tradly Ivy League beauty, a 3/2 sack in minihoundstooth with a _very_ subtle mid-brown overcheck from that long-time rival to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot's of Princeton. This is another beautiful (and possibly unworn) jacket with a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing, full lining, and a single vent. Naturally, it's Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31 3/4

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets011.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets012.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets013.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets017.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets016.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets015.jpg/

*4) Made in Italy charcoal Armani jacket*

I know this isn't my usual sort of thing, but I thought that someone here might like to add an Italian Armani to their collection!

This is made in Italy of a 70/30 wool cotton blend, and is a classic Armani cut. It's fuly lined with a very striking lining, carries in-house Armani buttons, and is Flusser-approved ventless. It's a lovely dark, dark charcoal.

*Asking just $30 or lower offer.*

This is* tagged a 46*, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 22 (+3)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets004.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets006.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets008.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets007.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets005.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets010.jpg/

*5) UNWORN Ralph Lauren barleycorn/herringbone tweed w/goldenrust overcheck!*

This jacket is clearly unworn, as all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Made in Canada, this jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It's also a lovely tweed; a mixture of vertical stripes of barleycorn and miniherringbone this has a lot of very subtle interest, topped off (literally!) by a lovely overcheck in faint golden rust. This really is a beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $40 or best offer.*

*Tagged a 44R*, but please see the

*Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets038.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets037.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets040.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets043.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets042.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets041.jpg/

*6) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*

Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 *

*NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/

*7) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*

*If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/

*8) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$29 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## HalfLegend

GentlemanGeorge said:


> They are meant to represent size according to the same system as jackets, but, for anything you'd like more detailed measurements, I'd be happy to provide them.


Hmm, thank you anyways but I run between 36 and 40 on jackets so unless they run extremely small I don't think I'd be fitting. Though, if you find anything like the cardigans (zip up or button up) in a smaller size please do post!

Thanks.


----------



## erbs

These are now $200 each.



erbs said:


> I have two Barbour Bedale jackets for sale. Both are size 40 and are new without tags.
> 
> $210 for one, $410 for both. Price includes CONUS shipping.
> 
> Tagged: 40
> Pit-to-pit: 23.5"
> Overall Length: 31"
> Sleeve: n/a (raglan)
> Shoulder: n/a (raglan)


----------



## CMDC

PRICE DROP



CMDC said:


> Two pairs of Brooks Brothers wide wale corduroy pants. Both pairs are dark khaki and have been measured. Both pairs' measurements reflect the tagged size.
> 
> Both pair are flat front, non-cuffed. Both Hudson fit.
> 
> $18 EACH CONUS
> 
> Pair 1.
> Emblematic dogs--I believe labradors.
> 
> 36 waist / 30 inseam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair 2:
> 
> 40 waist / 32 inseam


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Dobbs tweed newsboy cap, NWOT (I don't believe this has ever been worn)
Made in USA
Size: Medium -- States "One Size Fits All", but I wouldn't advise it for larger than a 7 1/4. I'm a 7 3/8, and it's too snug on me.

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img638.imageshack.us/img638/3967/img3094g.jpg



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this is still available, now with substantial price drops!

*Andover Shop*
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal
Tagged size is incorrect (otherwise it would fit me), approximately a EU 58/US 7 1/4












For the Tradly significant other. (Christmas is just around the corner!)

I purchased both of these sweaters for my wife, but neither of these worked for her. They're fantastic sweaters, super soft.

No holes or pulls, excellent condition.

*Take both sweaters for $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal.*

Vintage *Pringle* cashmere sweater
100% Pure Cashmere
Short sleeve
Made in Scotland

Bust, pit to pit: 19 5/8"
Length from back of collar to bottom of ribbing: 20"



















*Land's End* cashmere sweater
100% cashmere

Bust, pit to pit: 19"
Length from bottom of collar to bottom of ribbing: 20.5"










https://img152.imageshack.us/img152/4524/img3004p.jpg

https://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1966/img3007x.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ I can't believe that Andover Shop hat is still available--it's a beauty!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Update with drops



32rollandrock said:


> The Great Irish Sweater Cull
> 
> Fair warning, upon further review, I have decided to keep an Aran for myself, so there is one fewer than I'd planned. And one is actually a Pendleton, as opposed to Emerald Isle. I'd welcome swaps, especially for a leather business card holder. Here goes:
> 
> This is a 46, or extra large. $30>>$20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Upon further review, this sweater has three extraordinarily slight (cross my heart) holes/snags that are, nonetheless, flaws. In view of this, a larger-than-otherwise drop. And, in the spirit of the coming season, if you are a college student or on the dole and you can use this, let me know and I will take $10, essentially shipping cost only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flaws:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the Pendleton. $30>>$25 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a v-neck. Tagged medium, but fits like a large. SOLD


----------



## 32rollandrock

PRICE DROP!!!



32rollandrock said:


> Thanks. I am testing the long-held experience that sweaters are impossible to sell on this thread. We shall see. And, as it turns out, I missed a sweater. I'd thought I had another, and, sure enough, there it was this morning in a little-used dresser drawer. Woven in Scotland, not Ireland, but tough to tell the difference. $30>>$25 CONUS, or offer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS*

More drops...

T I E S ! ! !

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg

1. Ben Silver 3.25" * $15* *> $13.50** > $12.50** > 11.50 > 10 **> now $9*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15* *> now $13.50 > $12.50* > 11.50 > 10 *> now $9*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5 > $4 > $3 now free with the other two ties*
Take all three of them for $25 > $22 > *$18* shipped!
*
Vintage LL Bean 65/35 Lambswool/Camelhair Cardigan*
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties018.jpg https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties019.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties020.jpg https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties021.jpg
Made in USA
Six button front
No holes or other visible flaws
Marked Size Large
Pit to Pit 19"
Length Top of collar to bottom 25"
Sleeve length from middle of collar 36" (with turnback cuffs unrolled)
I wish this thing fit me...it's been sitting in my closet forever. Time to go to a new home.


 *$35* *> $31.50 > $29 > $26.50* *> now $22* shipped CONUS (+2 west of Chicago)

*3/2 Corbin for Hunt Club Herringbone Blazer*

Size unmarked, measures to about a 46 Regular, but see measurements:

Shoulders 19.5
Pit to Pit 24.5
Sleeves 25 (+1)
Length BOC 31.5

https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15002.jpg https://img839.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15003.jpg https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15004.jpg
*$42 > $39.50 > $36* *> $32 > now $29.50 *shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)
CLAIMED

*Brooks Brothers light brown Camel Hair 2B Blazer*
Marked size 44L but see measurements:
Shoulders 19.5
P2P 23
Sleeves 25
Length BOC 32.75
https://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells001.jpg https://img813.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells004.jpg https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells005.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7halfshells007.jpg 
*
$31.50 > now $29.50 > $27 > $25 > 22.50 > $20 > $17.50 shipped CONUS (+3 west of Chicago)*


----------



## closerlook

*SOUTHWICK 3/2 SACK SUIT*

*SOUTHWICK 3/2 SACK SUIT
*
No issues so far as I can see.
3/2
single vent
half-lined
Flat Front
Chunky cuffs
nice color

Measurements:
shoulder to shoulder: 17.5in
pit to pit: 21.5in
length, boc to hem: 30in
sleeve, shoulder to cuff: 25 plus 3 to let out (non-functional buttons)
waist of pants: 17in across x 2 = 34in
inseam of pants: 27in + 3 in of cuff to tamper with.

asking paypal $55 Shipped +5 West of Chicago/South of VA


----------



## AlanC

*Instant sweater wardrobe!*

*SOLD!*

These are sweaters that I am clearing out to make room for all the other sweaters I've been buying (something had to give!). Two of them are pretty much exact duplicates of other sweaters I have, so I'm biting the bullet and sending them on their way.

All three are great casually or with a tie.

I would like to sell the three as a lot.

*$55 delivered* CONUS for *lot of three*, Paypal

My apologies that some of the pictures are sideways. Imageshack is being uncooperative this morning.

*Pringle* wool v-neck navy sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged size: 40
Chest, p2p: 21"

Color is a true navy shown accurately in the tag picture. The second picture is washed out.

*Land's End* camel v-neck
100% cashmere
Made in Scotland

This is old school LE when their sweaters were sourced from Scotland. You won't believe how soft this thing is. I almost backed out of selling it while taking the pictures!

Tagged size: L
Chest, p2p: 22"

https://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6540/img3141k.jpg
https://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2558/img3140c.jpg

*Byford* lambswool navy cardigan
Made in England
Tagged size: 40
Chest, p2p: 21"

Color is true navy as in tag picture.

https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/552/img3137ri.jpg
https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/3111/img3136.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

These shirts have to go, so I'm dropping them yet again! *ALL SHIRTS TEN BUCKS SHIPPED!*

As usual, all prices include shipping to the CONUS, international shipping is fine, just PM me for a quote. Payment is via Paypal preferably personal, trade (or cash) offers welcome. I have plenty of buying and selling history, so have confidence!

Questions? PM me!

Also, I'm trying out doing all thumbnails - *click to zoom in! *

7) Brooks Brothers recent All Cotton Made In USA, Fabric Woven in Italy shirt, I believe from the luxury line. 17.5/34. This one was mine, but the sleeves are just too short. 22>19>15>12>*$10*



8) Burberrys of London Made in USA dress shirt, 17.5/36. Another one of mine that just wasn't seeing wear. Yellow ground, with blue windowpane - great shirt! 22>19>15>12>*$10*



9) J. Press ecru/light yellow OCBD. 17/33. Made in USA - trad staple! 26>22>18>14>*$10*



12) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33, white, pink, blue stripes. 24>20>16>12>*$10*



13) Hilditch & Key for Saks Fifth Avenue dark green french cuff shirt. Size 16R. Smoked MOP buttons, quality stitching, something special. The color is a dark green, more like the close-up pic, but not so dark. 27>23>19>14>*$10*


----------



## TweedyDon

The bespoke navy blazer with the monogrammed buttons has now been claimed, as has the red tartan jacket--thank you!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Brooks Brothers "346" glen plaid, 3/2 sack, tagged a 46 L. This suit is in immaculate condition. The trousers are flat front and without cuffs, but there is 3" turned under, plenty to add cuffs if you like. Approximate measurements are: chest 23.5", sleeves 25" =2.5", shoulders 19", length boc 32.5". The trousers measure about 20" across the waist and have a 31.5" inseam with 3" turned under. Asking $77.50 shipped CONUS

https://img143.imageshack.us/i/bbgp.jpg/
*MORE "346" PICS HERE:*https://img201.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbgp1.jpg

Straight from the "60s...a GTO by Campus 3/2 sack, tweed jacket. I had no idea that these jackets we were wearing in college and high school were so well constructed. This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent. This coat is in remarkably good condition for a 40 to 50 year old jacket and has no issues at all. It could use a pressing. Shoulders are unpadded. Approximate measurements are: chest 20", sleeves 23.5" +1.75", shoulders 17.5" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 shipped CONUS

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/campusq.jpg/
*MORE CAMPUS PICS HERE:* https://img709.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=campusz.jpg

Probably from the same closet as the Campus above is this grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## M. Morgan

Shirt is $12; jackets are $28 each.



M. Morgan said:


> Today I have three nice jackets and a Talbott shirt I had up for sale earlier, with a reduced price. Each jacket is $35 shipped in the U.S. Please contact me with questions or interest.
> 
> Beautiful Orvis jacket that is made in the U.S.A. In very good shape with a small spot near the buttons on the right sleeve that will come out with some scrubbing or a trip to the cleaners. This is a great mid-weight jacket that I badly want to keep, but it is just a bit too big in the chest. There are some great colors running through the jacket that I hope show up in the pictures. No tagged size. 2B, darted. Measurements:
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19"
> 
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
> 
> Next up is another mid-weight wool jacket from Hart Schaffner & Marx ("100% pure virgin wool") that is also a 2B, darted offering. It has patch pockets, leather buttons, and two-button sleeves. Tags for The Gentry Shop and Racquet Club. Small spot on the right pocket which should go away after a cleaning. No marked size; measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.75"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> 
> https://img149.imageshack.us/i/img3559t.jpg/
> https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img3563s.jpg/
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img3560z.jpg/
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img3562jd.jpg/
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3561f.jpg/
> 
> Here is a black, 100% cashmere blazer from Huntington. Made in the U.S.A. This is a 3/2 sack jacket that has some slightly odd-looking buttons (please see picture) but is in very good condition. Marked 44R with these measurements:
> 
> P2P: 24.25"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19.75"
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img3564i.jpg/
> https://img573.imageshack.us/i/img3565s.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3566h.jpg/
> https://img574.imageshack.us/i/img3567d.jpg/
> 
> White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been dry-cleaned. In good shape other than some small, faint gray marks (which I could not capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.
> 
> $20>$16>*$14* including US shipping.
> 
> https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

AE bit loafers, model "Heathwood," 9D, clean, not a lot of wear, $30 shipped CONUS.

"Panting slightly due to the asthma inherited from his uncle, the Duke, Heathwood grabbed Penelope's heaving shoulders and..."

Endorsed by David Niven, The Great Waldo Pepper and the Archbishop of Canterbury.



















AE split toe, model "Bradley," 9.5C. Somehow I wound up with three versions of the black split-toe. I traded one and am keeping the Aldens. These must go. Clean, not a lot of wear. $30 shipped CONUS.

Remember, $30 shipped CONUS means you are getting the shoes for about $15 plus an excellent reusable cardboard box with exciting packing materials, such as a newspaper you've never heard of that has a terrific movie reviewer. Cheaper than eBay and far more fun.

I am also open to trades.

So send a PM already.


----------



## brozek

**Both sold - thanks!**

I'm just going to start out with low prices on these, because I'd really like to sell and ship them in the next couple days. Thanks!

Hickey-Freeman camel hair 3/2 sack, unpadded shoulders, 2-button sleeves, no size listed but measures to about 42R or 42L. Other than needing some wrinkles steamed out, it's in fantastic condition - no damage or odors. 
Chest - 46" (23" armpit-to-armpit)
Sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff) - 25"
Length (bottom of collar) - 31.5"
Shoulders - 19"











LL Bean OCBD, red university stripe, 16x33, US fabric. This is also in fantastic shape - no odors or discolorations. $12 shipped.
Chest - 48" (24" armpit-to-armpit)
Length (bottom of collar) - 31"


----------



## unmodern

Fantastic jackets, tony. ------^
The green one would almost fit me but it's too short. I think it clocks in somewhere around 36 extra short. Great for someone 5'6" or 5'7" or so!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*BB OCBDS, ties, Pendleton tweed drops*

Ties are $15>$13.50>$12 each CONUS, inquire about discounts on multiples or int'l.
https://img593.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg https://img801.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg
All 3.5" and silk unless otherwise noted
Group 1 L-R
1. Brooks Basics CLAIMED
2. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
3. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo
5. Lands End Charter Collection (60/40 Wool/Silk) 3.25"
6. Neiman Marcus Knit (Unmarked fabric, I believe silk.) 2.75"
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes009.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg
Group 2 L-R
1. Brooks 346 3.75"
2. Brooks Makers Christmas Wreaths
3. Pintail Anchors 80/20 Poly/Slk
4. Robert Talbott
5. Ralph Lauren Polo Equestrian
6. Robert Talbot Christmas Bowtie

3/2 Kennedy's Harris Tweed in Grey Herringbone
https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg 
CLAIMED

Pendleton Grey 2B Tweed
https://img602.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes020.jpg https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes022.jpg https://img825.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes013.jpg 
Unmarked size, measures about 42R
Leather elbow patches!
Hand measurements: 
Shoulders 19.5"
P2P 22"
Sleeves 24.75"
Length 30" 
$30>$27>$24+3 west of Chicago

*Two BB Makers OCBDs*
Must iron, made in USA.
Size: 16.5 - 32
Collars are unlined

As you can see, one of the shirts has a weird line of discoloration on the inside of the collar. It doesn't appear to be ink, and it isn't visible on the other side of the fabric, nor would it be visible when worn. Other than that, no visible flaws.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd001.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd002.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd006.jpg

$25>$23 CONUS for the first shirt, $15>$13.50 for the other. $32 if you take both. Elsewhere inquire.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*SPORTCOATS!*

Pardon the mediocre pictures. I'll gladly take more if anyone wants them. I'm moving soon and would love to sell these jackets ASAP. PM me with any questions/offers.

edit: note all chest measurements are the Pit-to-pit *2.

Highland Tweed coat, small abrasion shown in last picture

Chest: 48
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 27
Fully lined, 3 button, center vent, 1 button on cuff
Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS

Brickman's of Martha's Vineyard Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on sleeve, hook vent

Chest: 44
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29
Sleeve: 24
Asking $45 OBO shipped CONUS

Magee Donegal herringbone Tweed 2 button darted. Great material with blue/purple flecks

Chest:44
Shoulder:18.5
Length: 30
Sleeve:24
Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS

JAB Shetland Tweed 3/2 sack 2 buttons on cuff hook vent
This one is very dark in color. Very soft shoulders.


Chest: 44
Shoulder: 18.25
Length:30.25
Sleeve: 25.5
Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS

Brooks Brothers Camelhair 2 button darted

Chest: 41 marked 38R
Shoulder:18
Length: 30.75
Sleeve: 23.5
Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS

Anderson Little Made in USA herringbone Harris Tweed
2B darted, 3 buttons on cuff, fully lined

Chest: 40
Shoulder: 17
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25.5
Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS

JAB 3/2 navy sack blazer. Super soft shoulders, 2 buttons on cuff, 2 patch pockets, loose weave (hopsack?)
The lining is very worn in the armpits but it'd make a great beater blazer. I wish it fit me.
Chest: 46
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30
Sleeve: 25
pics at request, it's the quintessential sack 
$25 OBO shipped CONUS


----------



## The Rambler

nice to hear from you, AS!


----------



## tonylumpkin

tonylumpkin said:


> Brooks Brothers "346" glen plaid, 3/2 sack, tagged a 46 L. This suit is in immaculate condition. The trousers are flat front and without cuffs, but there is 3" turned under, plenty to add cuffs if you like. Approximate measurements are: chest 23.5", sleeves 25" =2.5", shoulders 19", length boc 32.5". The trousers measure about 20" across the waist and have a 31.5" inseam with 3" turned under. Asking $77.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img143.imageshack.us/i/bbgp.jpg/
> *MORE "346" PICS HERE:*https://img201.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbgp1.jpg
> 
> Straight from the "60s...a GTO by Campus 3/2 sack, tweed jacket. I had no idea that these jackets we were wearing in college and high school were so well constructed. This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent. This coat is in remarkably good condition for a 40 to 50 year old jacket and has no issues at all. It could use a pressing. Shoulders are unpadded. Approximate measurements are: chest 20", sleeves 23.5" +1.75", shoulders 17.5" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/campusq.jpg/
> *MORE CAMPUS PICS HERE:* https://img709.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=campusz.jpg
> 
> Probably from the same closet as the Campus above is this grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
> *MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg





unmodern said:


> Fantastic jackets, tony. ------^
> The green one would almost fit me but it's too short. I think it clocks in somewhere around 36 extra short. Great for someone 5'6" or 5'7" or so!


Thank you. I realized there would be a limited market for these because of the length, but they were just to good to pass up. I hope there is someone out there that can use them. *BTW, if anyone is interested in both of them, I can reduce the cost a bit.*


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> https://img689.imageshack.us/i/pics011z.jpg/
> https://img815.imageshack.us/i/pics009.jpg/
> 
> Recent Florsheim burgundy penny loafers with beef roll, size 11 D. Leather uppers and lowers. These have very little wear, which is evident by the pictures. Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.


Price drop to $30.


----------



## tradfan207

TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blaze*r!
> 
> Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that. really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character.
> 
> This comes complete with its original Langrock hanger!
> 
> Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$50 or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/
> 
> *2) Navy blazer with patch pockets for Wallach's.*
> 
> A lovely trad. classic, this is a very nice navy blazer in heavier, flannel-y wool from the (gone, of course) tradly store Wallach's. Alas, it's darted, but half-canvassed half-lined in a lovely contrasting lining, has a single hook vent, and nice big patch pockets! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$38 boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets087.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets089.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets088.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets086.jpg/
> 
> *3) Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth with overcheck!*
> 
> This is another tradly Ivy League beauty, a 3/2 sack in minihoundstooth with a _very_ subtle mid-brown overcheck from that long-time rival to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot's of Princeton. This is another beautiful (and possibly unworn) jacket with a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing, full lining, and a single vent. Naturally, it's Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $40 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets011.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets012.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets013.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets017.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets016.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets015.jpg/
> 
> *4) Made in Italy charcoal Armani jacket*
> 
> I know this isn't my usual sort of thing, but I thought that someone here might like to add an Italian Armani to their collection!
> 
> This is made in Italy of a 70/30 wool cotton blend, and is a classic Armani cut. It's fuly lined with a very striking lining, carries in-house Armani buttons, and is Flusser-approved ventless. It's a lovely dark, dark charcoal.
> 
> *Asking just $30 or lower offer.*
> 
> This is* tagged a 46*, but please see the
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 (+3)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> https://img219.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets004.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets006.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets008.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets007.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets005.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets010.jpg/
> 
> *5) UNWORN Ralph Lauren barleycorn/herringbone tweed w/goldenrust overcheck!*
> 
> This jacket is clearly unworn, as all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!
> 
> Made in Canada, this jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It's also a lovely tweed; a mixture of vertical stripes of barleycorn and miniherringbone this has a lot of very subtle interest, topped off (literally!) by a lovely overcheck in faint golden rust. This really is a beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $40 or best offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 44R*, but please see the
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img835.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets038.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets037.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets040.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets043.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets042.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets041.jpg/
> 
> *6) Red tartan 3/2.5 sack!* *Canvassed*
> 
> Maybe I should wait until the holiday season until I list this.... But I thought someone might like it earlier! This is a lovely little jacket with a very nice 3/2.5 roll; the lapels have clearly never been miss-pressed on this. It's half-lined in complementary red, and is fully and solidly canvassed. It also has a center vent. This is a very, very nicely made jacket in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25 *
> 
> *NB: Please note that this is a traditionally-cut sack, and so fits as a c.40R.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers013.jpg/ https://img521.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers015.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers016.jpg/ https://img213.imageshack.us/i/tartansblazers017.jpg/
> 
> *7) Bespoke navy blazer with working cuffs and lovely heavy monogrammed buttons!* *Canvassed.*
> 
> *If your initials are "S" and "N"* you should snag this just to get the beautiful brass monogrammed buttons! This is a lovely bespoke blazer by a New York tailoring firm. It has working cuffs, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has dual vents. The only flaw is that there's two or three stitches coming loose on the lining by one of the vents, but this is an easy fix. Other than this, this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $27 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest094.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest098.jpg/ https://img241.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest099.jpg/ https://img704.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest101.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest142.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/tweedfest100.jpg/
> 
> *8) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.*
> 
> *Original post:*
> 
> "Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.
> 
> In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.
> 
> Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:
> 
> https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/
> 
> Asking just *$29 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 5/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
> Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)
> 
> https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/
> 
> *Lapel detail:*
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/
> 
> https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


You can feel the love on these descriptions! Too bad none of those sacks fit me.


----------



## supra

PM sent


----------



## closerlook

would anyone want this *Barbour Eskdale* quilted coat?
Its worn once. Doesn't quite fit me. Size Medium

New its $200, Asking $145.

In perfect condition.

It is black.

Here is a link to the stock pic:

PM and I can send you a photo.


----------



## brantley11

Would anyone be interested in a Vintage "real" Banana Republic Dark Green Flannel Wool 3/2 sack Patch Pocket Blazer, sized M fits like a 42 S. I would be looking for $45 including shipping
Chest: 23"
Shoulder: 19 1/2"
Sleeve: 22"
Length: 29"

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img9380v.jpg/
https://img253.imageshack.us/i/img9381.jpg/
https://img207.imageshack.us/i/img9382f.jpg/
https://img253.imageshack.us/i/img9383k.jpg/


----------



## hookem12387

Tweedy, that Wallach's flannel blazer has been reaching through the computer screen to tempt me. Harumph.


----------



## efdll

*MORE DROPS ON BILLS KHAKIS*
$20 for one. $30 for both.



efdll said:


> 2 Bills Khakis M3, Vintage Twill, size 38, bought at STP and washed and worn only a few times. British khaki, flat front, inseam 29 3/4", 1 3/4 cuffs, suspender buttons. $40 CONUS for one, or both for $70.


----------



## hookem12387

Tweedy, your box is full!


----------



## TweedyDon

hookem12387 said:


> Tweedy, your box is full!


Thanks for letting me know--it's now cleared.

Let the deluge begin! 

PSP: The Wallach's blazer is now claimed!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

DROPS! DROPS! DROPS!



Mississippi Mud said:


> First up, a nice older Brooks Brothers Shetland sports coat. If it fit, I would not part with it--the colorful flecks are outstanding. 3/2 roll and undarted, of course. Asking $50.
> 
> 22--PTP
> 23.5 (@ 2" to adjust)--sleeve
> 30.5--collar seam down
> 19.75--shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a mint Burberry mid-weight tweed from an excellent local mens' shop, Landry's. In fact, I was there yesterday to buy some cavalry twills. Interesting backstory here: my local seamstress gave this to me in exchange for tutoring her daughter for the essay portion of her college applications a few years ago. An older gentleman dropped it off new and never returned. I removed the tags and wore it once to a christening, but I have since lost weight and so it must go. Three button but if left to its own devices it will fall to a 3/2. Very, very lightly darted. A beauty with a light aubergine or rose windowpane: the first picture shows the true color from a distance and the second is lighter to show the color variation. Tag reads "100% wool, Union made in the USA." Asking $50.
> 
> 22--PTP
> 26--sleeve
> 32.5--collar seam down
> 19.75--shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggling and offers welcome, of course.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

DROPS! DROPS! DROPS!
Each coat $45



Mississippi Mud said:


> First up, a nice older Brooks Brothers Shetland sports coat. If it fit, I would not part with it--the colorful flecks are outstanding. 3/2 roll and undarted, of course. Asking $50.
> 
> 22--PTP
> 23.5 (@ 2" to adjust)--sleeve
> 30.5--collar seam down
> 19.75--shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a mint Burberry mid-weight tweed from an excellent local mens' shop, Landry's. In fact, I was there yesterday to buy some cavalry twills. Interesting backstory here: my local seamstress gave this to me in exchange for tutoring her daughter for the essay portion of her college applications a few years ago. An older gentleman dropped it off new and never returned. I removed the tags and wore it once to a christening, but I have since lost weight and so it must go. Three button but if left to its own devices it will fall to a 3/2. Very, very lightly darted. A beauty with a light aubergine or rose windowpane: the first picture shows the true color from a distance and the second is lighter to show the color variation. Tag reads "100% wool, Union made in the USA." Asking $50.
> 
> 22--PTP
> 26--sleeve
> 32.5--collar seam down
> 19.75--shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggling and offers welcome, of course.


----------



## efdll

*BILLS KHAKIS*

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
*


efdll said:


> *MORE DROPS ON BILLS KHAKIS*
> $20 for one. $30 for both.


----------



## catside

*J Press 3/2 roll sack navy blazer. 37-39R SPOKEN FOR!!
*PURRFECT. 
I would keep it if it fit. 
No defects. No tags. Buttons are shiny, no crest on button, gold colored
Chest 20.5, shoulder 17.75, sleeve 25 and 1 for extra, collar seam down 31.
Asking -. Offers are welcome. Could trade with a good shape 9 wide, or 9.5 shell lace-up.

*J PRESS PRESSTIGE 3/2 SACK SUIT - PRINCE OF WALES CHECK 38-40R*

I see no flaws at all. This is a lighter weight wool. Not for New England winter, but good for every other weather.
Chest 21, Shoulder 18, sleeve 25, L 31.5
Waist 35, no pleat, Cuffed at 31.5

*CONUS
SPOKEN FOR

*https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02123h.jpg/
https://img221.imageshack.us/i/dsc02120v.jpg/

Thumbnail is accurate reflection of the color.
More pics at:https://img155.imageshack.us/g/dsc02122rl.jpg/

*J PRESS PRESSIDENTIAL 3/2 SACK SUIT - CHARCHOAL PINSTRIPE Tagged 40L *

ABSOLUTELY PERFECT, BUTTER SOFT WOOL, tagged 40L but maybe 38ish?
Chest 21, Shoulder 18, sleeve 25, L 31.5
Waist 35, no pleat, Cuffed at 31.5

120 CONUS

 https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02100b.jpg/

More pics:
https://img44.imageshack.us/g/dsc02102r.jpg/

I also have a grey flannel pinstripe at the Bay.


----------



## charlie500

tonylumpkin said:


> This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent.


 What are welted seams?


----------



## brantley11

I would really like a pair of Alden Burgundy Shell LHS size 10.5 or 10. I would be looking to pay very fair market value. If anyone has a pair that they are thinking about letting go please PM me.


----------



## jimmyfingers

PM sent for blue BB OCBD shirt to ArtVandalay


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, quick request, maybe more thumbnails?


----------



## tradfan207

catside said:


> *J Press 3/2 roll sack navy blazer. 37-39R
> *PURRFECT.
> I would keep it if it fit.
> No defects. No tags. Buttons are shiny, no crest on button, gold colored
> Chest 20.5, shoulder 17.75, sleeve 25 and 1 for extra, collar seam down 31.
> Asking $90 CONUS. Offers are welcome. Could trade with a good shape 9 wide, or 9.5 shell lace-up.
> https://img714.imageshack.us/i/dsc02128qv.jpg/
> 
> More images at
> https://img714.imageshack.us/g/dsc02128qvs.jpg/
> 
> *J PRESS PRESSTIGE 3/2 SACK SUIT - PRINCE OF WALES CHECK 38-40R*
> 
> I see no flaws at all. This is a lighter weight wool. Not for New England winter, but good for every other weather.
> Chest 21, Shoulder 18, sleeve 25, L 31.5
> Waist 35, no pleat, Cuffed at 31.5
> 
> *$90 CONUS
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc02114jp.jpg/
> 
> *https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc02123h.jpg/
> https://img221.imageshack.us/i/dsc02120v.jpg/
> 
> Thumbnail is accurate reflection of the color.
> More pics at:https://img155.imageshack.us/g/dsc02122rl.jpg/
> 
> *J PRESS PRESSIDENTIAL 3/2 SACK SUIT - CHARCHOAL PINSTRIPE Tagged 40L *
> 
> ABSOLUTELY PERFECT, BUTTER SOFT WOOL, tagged 40L but maybe 38ish?
> Chest 21, Shoulder 18, sleeve 25, L 31.5
> Waist 35, no pleat, Cuffed at 31.5
> 
> 120 CONUS
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/i/dsc02100b.jpg/
> 
> More pics:
> https://img44.imageshack.us/g/dsc02102r.jpg/


HOT DAMN THESE ARE SOME SACKS!!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

tradfan207 said:


> HOT DAMN THESE ARE SOME SACKS!!!


Agreed. Check out the home town.


----------



## tradfan207

32rollandrock said:


> Agreed. Check out the home town.


New Haven. NICE!


----------



## catside

tradfan207 said:


> New Haven. NICE!


Kids just wear jeans, though. ) Noted your size


----------



## TheWGP

tradfan207 said:


> HOT DAMN THESE ARE SOME SACKS!!!


Seriously... now if only someone found a stash like that in a 48Lish size! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

charlie500 said:


> What are welted seams?


Welted seams, lapped seams, swelled seams - all meaning the same thing - are just a double thickness of fabric at the seam thought to be stronger and, as a corrollary, make the jacket appear more informal.

Example of lapped seams on sleeves (rare) - it's more common to see a lapped seam along the center back seam.


----------



## charlie500

Thanks for the info and the illustration Cardinal.

According to this article, , lap seams have to be done by hand.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> Welted seams, lapped seams, swelled seams - all meaning the same thing - are just a double thickness of fabric at the seam thought to be stronger and, as a corrollary, make the jacket appear more informal.
> 
> Example of lapped seams on sleeves (rare) - it's more common to see a lapped seam along the center back seam.


Just how big is that closet?


----------



## MDunle3199

Price Reductions: Now $25 each

Old School LL Bean Norwegian Sweater version 80/20 wool nylon blend. Blue with white size XL (52 inch chest). Asking* $25 *shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested. *SOLD*



MDunle3199 said:


> Brook Brothers NOS Olive Cotton V Neck - Sweater Size M. Still with sales tag (price cut off since it was probably a gift). Made in U.S.A. Asking *$25* CONUS. Please PM if interested.


----------



## Cardinals5

Mississippi Mud said:


> Just how big is that closet?


Not big enough

Edit: There's a "post a picture of your closet" thread around here somewhere with AlanC's looking darn impressive.


----------



## CMDC

Further drops. I've got in laws coming next week--help me get this out of the house. Don't let them think their son in law has a hoarding problem.

$15 conus

BB Hudson wide wale cords. 40 x 32. Flat front, no cuff



















LE 2 button houndstooth sack. Combed cotton. Made in USA

Tagged 43L

Chest: 23.5 pit to pit
Sleeve: 24.5 +2 to let out
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31.5 BOC

$30 conus




























Pendleton Shetland sweater. Tagged XL. Navy and dark green w/speckled wool accents.

$20 conus


----------



## Mannix

I love that Pendleton sweater ^ too bad it's 3 sizes too big for me :-/


----------



## Pink and Green

MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reductions: Now $25 each
> 
> Old School LL Bean Norwegian Sweater version 80/20 wool nylon blend. Blue with white size XL (52 inch chest). Asking* $25 *shipped CONUS. Please PM if interested.


This is a tremendous bargain. Advise anyone to jump on it. Measure your own sweaters to be sure if it will work for you - the vintage sizing is different than modern. This may fit more like a "large". I take a small in most modern sweaters, but a "Large" in LL Bean vintage. Don't count it out because it says "XL".


----------



## Pentheos

Pink and Green said:


> This is a tremendous bargain. Advise anyone to jump on it. Measure your own sweaters to be sure if it will work for you - the vintage sizing is different than modern. This may fit more like a "large". I take a small in most modern sweaters, but a "Large" in LL Bean vintage. Don't count it out because it says "XL".


While it's always a good idea to go by measurements than tagged sizes---always---a 52" chest puts this LLB sweater clearly in the XL category, pushing XXL, in fact.

What's a length measurement on that beast? I'm considering it (do I need a third? no).


----------



## Pink and Green

Pentheos said:


> While it's always a good idea to go by measurements than tagged sizes---always---a 52" chest puts this LLB sweater clearly in the XL category, pushing XXL, in fact.
> 
> What's a length measurement on that beast? I'm considering it (do I need a third? no).


Hmmm...this does seem to back up some "inconsistencies" over the several decades that these were manufactured. I've bought two different sizes of the vintage types because of mixed info - Pentheos is right, measurements are key.

I'd still prefer one of these over a new one - keep hearing they fit funny.


----------



## Andy Roo

Here's one pair of black Bass Weejuns, size 9.5D. Made in USA. Excellent condition, very little wear, as you can see from the condition of the soles. $30 shipped.


----------



## Andy Roo

Four madras shirts, all 100% cotton, all made in India, all size medium. The first three are short-sleeved and from Lands' End. The last one is long-sleeved and from J. Press. $17 each, shipped, or take them all for $60.


----------



## Andy Roo

The J. Press madras shirt has been sold.


----------



## closerlook

*Dropping price to $120.* 
This has been worn once. 
A steal.



closerlook said:


> would anyone want this *Barbour Eskdale* quilted coat?
> Its worn once. Doesn't quite fit me. Size Medium
> 
> New its $200, Asking $145.
> 
> In perfect condition.
> 
> It is black.
> 
> Here is a link to the stock pic:
> 
> PM and I can send you a photo.


----------



## closerlook

DROPPING PRICE TO $38.



closerlook said:


> *SOUTHWICK 3/2 SACK SUIT
> *
> No issues so far as I can see.
> 3/2
> single vent
> half-lined
> Flat Front
> Chunky cuffs
> nice color
> 
> Measurements:
> shoulder to shoulder: 17.5in
> pit to pit: 21.5in
> length, boc to hem: 30in
> sleeve, shoulder to cuff: 25 plus 3 to let out (non-functional buttons)
> waist of pants: 17in across x 2 = 34in
> inseam of pants: 27in + 3 in of cuff to tamper with.
> 
> asking paypal $55 Shipped +5 West of Chicago/South of VA


----------



## closerlook

the shoes are no longer available.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The following have sold:

Ben Silver tie
Corbin Herringbone Jacket
BB Camelhair Jacket
LL Bean Cardigan
The flawed BB OCBC (the other is still available)


----------



## Cardinals5

Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers in black shell cordovan. The shoes are in excellent used condition - the shell is quite supple and has no waxy build up. The outsoles are still very hard and have most of their life remaining. *FLAW*: a couple of stitches on the heel of the right shoe have come undone, but the shell is not torn or otherwise damaged. There are also what looks like pen marks on the insole, but it's not damage per se.

Tagged size: 10.5B
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 1/8"
Insole length: 11 3/8"

Price: Sold



Florsheim Royal Imperial alpine-grain wingtips. The uppers are in very good condition, but there are some minor color differences from wear (shown in pics) - just call it patina. The uppers have no scratches, gouges, etc. The single-thickness leather outsoles are in very good condition and have 60-70% of their life remaining as do the heel caps.

Size: 9.5D
Outsole length: 11 7/8"
Outsole width: 4"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops on these remaining items

Southwick 3/2 sack hopsack blazer. Very open weave. Classic Ivy summer blazer - natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on sleeve, fully canvassed, single vented, etc., etc. Condition is very good - some minor signs of wear (typical of open weave hopsack)

No tagged size, but about a 40-42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 23.5
BOC: 30.25

Price: $25.00 - last drop before eBay<<29.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick brownish stripe 3/2 sack suit. Tropical or light worsted wool - four season weight. Very natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good to excellent. 
No tagged size, but about a 39-40R

Chest: 41.75
Waist: 38.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24
BOC: 31

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 29.75
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $30.00<<37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB silk glen plaid 3/2 sack sport coat. Definitely 100% silk. 3 buttons on sleeve, fully lined, 1/2 canvas. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.
Color is most accurate in picture of the button.

Tagged size: 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42.5
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC: 30.75

Price: $24.00 - last drop before eBay<<28.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## tradfan207

Folks haven't snatched these up yet? Tremendous offerings!


----------



## hookem12387

Has anyone been holding back any cardigans?


----------



## closerlook

hookem12387 said:


> Has anyone been holding back any cardigans?


I have about 7 I don't want. Jcrew size small. every color under the sun.


----------



## hookem12387

closerlook said:


> I have about 7 I don't want. Jcrew size small. every color under the sun.


I appreciate it, but they'll be too small for me. Thank you, though


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets! Bespoke Sills uit now just $27 CONUS!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and international inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*

Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

This comes complete with its original Langrock hanger! 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$40 or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*2) Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth with overcheck!* *Canvassed*

This is another tradly Ivy League beauty, a 3/2 sack in minihoundstooth with a _very_ subtle mid-brown overcheck from that long-time rival to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot's of Princeton. This is another beautiful (and possibly unworn) jacket with a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing, full lining, and a single vent. Naturally, it's Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $32 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31 3/4

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets011.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets012.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets013.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets017.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets016.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets015.jpg/

*3) Made in Italy charcoal Armani jacket*

I know this isn't my usual sort of thing, but I thought that someone here might like to add an Italian Armani to their collection!

This is made in Italy of a 70/30 wool cotton blend, and is a classic Armani cut. It's fuly lined with a very striking lining, carries in-house Armani buttons, and is Flusser-approved ventless. It's a lovely dark, dark charcoal.

*Asking just $25 or lower offer.*

This is* tagged a 46*, but please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 22 (+3)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets004.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets006.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets008.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets007.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets005.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets010.jpg/

*4) UNWORN Ralph Lauren barleycorn/herringbone tweed w/goldenrust overcheck!* *Canvassed*

This jacket is clearly unworn, as all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Made in Canada, this jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It's also a lovely tweed; a mixture of vertical stripes of barleycorn and miniherringbone this has a lot of very subtle interest, topped off (literally!) by a lovely overcheck in faint golden rust. This really is a beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35 or best offer.*

*Tagged a 44R*, but please see the

*Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets038.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets037.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets040.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets043.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets042.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets041.jpg/

*5) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$27 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Cooper model A-2 goatskin leather bomber jacket. The exterior leather is 100% goatskin. The lining is 50/50 cotton/poly. The color is mid-brown - lighter than Avirex's dark brown A-2s. The jacket is in excellent condition and I don't notice any apparent flaws save for some minor pilling to the waistband, which I'll remove with my sweater shaver before shipping. This particular model of the A-2, based on the early WWII version, does not have the side pockets on the front of the jacket, but just the two patch pockets. The back is a single piece of leather. Made in USA.

Tagged size: 42R - true to size - can be worn with either just a shirt or a sweater
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 46" 
Sleeves: 25.5"
BOC: 25"

Price: $75.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Majer 3/2 sack camel hair sport coat. Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, 2 buttons on the sleeve, single vent, and 2 patch pockets. The jacket is in very good to excellent condition - I don't notice any flaws, moth bites, or threadbare spots.

No tagged size, but about a 39-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 19"
BOC: 30"
Sleeves: 24"

Price: SOLD


Bills Khakis seafoam green M2 chinos. Flat front. No cuffs. Excellent condition - just returned from the dry cleaner.

Tagged: 36
Waist: 37"
Outseam: 39.5"
Inseam: 28"
NO CUFFS

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## The Rambler

That's a great looking Majer camel - they made wonderful stuff.


----------



## catside

Do not hold on to v-neck sweaters people. If they don't fit now, you are not losing weight next year.

Also will appreciate info on how sweater sizings run.


----------



## HalfLegend

closerlook said:


> I have about 7 I don't want. Jcrew size small. every color under the sun.


Oh goodness, please do post. Exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## AlanC

^Sweater sizing is very tricky. Some older sweaters are sized to the actual chest measurement (eg, size 40 = 40" chest), some are sized to fit the tagged size (eg, size 40 = 42" or 44" chest). It's _really_ a good idea to get a chest measurement. Consider whether you intend to wear the sweater over a shirt, etc.


----------



## closerlook

HalfLegend said:


> Oh goodness, please do post. Exactly what I've been looking for!


hey! Pm me, there are two colors left; charcoal and heather brown.


----------



## HalfLegend

AlanC said:


> ^Sweater sizing is very tricky. Some older sweaters are sized to the actual chest measurement (eg, size 40 = 40" chest), some are sized to fit the tagged size (eg, size 40 = 42" or 44" chest). It's _really_ a good idea to get a chest measurement. Consider whether you intend to wear the sweater over a shirt, etc.


Wise words. Will consider. Thanks! Nevertheless, Still looking for cardigans, preferably in a warm fabric (lambswool, cashmere blends etc) in smaller sizes. I can't afford to pay much, so nothing that great in quality, just need something to look good in for extended family during the vacation. Thanks!


----------



## unmodern

Would there be any interest in a ca. 36S (VERY short---22.5" sleeves, 28" inseam) vintage Corbin charcoal suit? Not trad---it has darts and some shoulder structure, but it's quite sleek and in pristine condition; plain front trou, two-button. Made in USA. PM me if you're interested; I may throw up some pictures if I am unable to return it to the eBayer who sold it to me. I'd be looking for somewhere in the realm of $80.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Last round of drops before the Bay. Star of this show IMHO are the black watch trousers--just in time for the holidays.



32rollandrock said:


> A few items. Always eager for offers/swaps. I am in particular need of a leather business card case.
> 
> A Southwick 3/2 sack, very rich herringbone. Comes off as either very light green or grey from a distance, but there's a bit of brown in the weave. $30>>$25>>$20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.75 with another inch possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of NWT Pendleton blackwatch trousers, made in USA, cuffed, zero issues. 32x30. $50>>$45>>$40 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pendleton wool shirt. Appears unworn. This fabric is relatively lightweight wool. Medium. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pendleton shirt, also in medium. This is relatively heavyweight wool. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Stafford Harris Tweed jacket in brown basket weave. Two button and darted, but zero issues. Three-quarter lined. $25>>$20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 18.5 inches
> Sleeve length: 25 inches with one inch additional possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bachrachs Harris Tweed, two button, darted. This is a richer-than-usual brown herringbone weave, very earthy--as TweedyDon says, my photos don't do justice. Three-quarter lined and in mint condition--leather buttons have nary a nick. SOLD.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 20.25 inches
> Shoulder width: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5 inches
> Sleeve: 27.25 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lands End herringbone tweed. Not Harris, but dang fine and a bit lighter than Harris. Two button, darted, single vent, fully lined and made in USA. SOLD.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 19.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5 inches
> Sleeve: 25.5 with two additional inches possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3/2 darted (yes) jacket from a local shop. Very nice tweed with that oh-so-subtle pinstripe pattern we all know and love. Single vented, fully lined. $25>>$20 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.75
> Shoulder width: 19.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.5 with another 1.5 inches possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a Woolrich sweater in extra large. $15>$10 CONUS


----------



## hookem12387

^^The sleeves are just a hair short!


----------



## catside

Folks, JPress sack suits I posted are all sold now. After I am over the emotional trauma of parting, maybe I will post some more.


----------



## tradfan207

catside said:


> Folks, JPress sack suits I posted are all sold now. After I am over the emotional trauma of parting, maybe I will post some more.


Don't forget us bigger boys!


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Folks, JPress sack suits I posted are all sold now. After I am over the emotional trauma of parting, maybe I will post some more.


Not surprised at the quick sale. They were magnificent. Now, find some in 44S, Pressidential preferred.


----------



## caravan70

32rollandrock said:


> Not surprised at the quick sale. They were magnificent. Now, find some in 44S, Pressidential preferred.


41R would work as well.  Actually, I think you would find takers on this board for virtually any size you posted... beautiful suits, and highly desirable.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Armani jacket has now been claimed--thank you!

LOTS more items--including some exotica!--will be coming in the next few days....


----------



## MidWestTrad

This thread has become like a drug. Always looking forward to see what gets posted, thrilled when I see something in my size, but usually am left wanting when something is just one size off!


----------



## HalfLegend

MidWestTrad said:


> This thread has become like a drug. Always looking forward to see what gets posted, thrilled when I see something in my size, but usually am left wanting when something is just one size off!


Ah that seems to be the story of my life. It's tough being small.


----------



## rgrossicone

These were in the Sales forum, but I figure there may be interest here:

Crockett & Jones 8.5 UK 9.5 US Black Medallion Cap Toe (Worn about 10 times). Just don't wear them enough. Comes with box and bags.
































$200 shipped conus or trade for shell 9.5D (or 9D Barrie/Modified Last) Would also consider trade for an Alden Indy Boot.

Vintage Camel Sport Coat 38R - Flap Patch pockets, Single Vent, 2 Button
Shoulders-17.5"
Length BoC-30"
Sleeves-24"
Chest-20"
Waist-19
$50
























JPress Double Breasted Grey Stripe (approx 39-40R) 4x2 Double Vented
Jacket Chest 20"
Waist 19"
Shoulders 17.5"
Length BoC 31"
Sleeves 24"
Pant Waist 33"
Inseem 30.5" plus 2" cuffs
]
















Fit Pic:








$125

On the Jpress there is some barely noticeable reweaving on one of the sleeves, but its tiny and done well, so would only be noticed with a close inspection.


----------



## Andy Roo

Now $25, shipped.



Andy Roo said:


> Here's one pair of black Bass Weejuns, size 9.5D. Made in USA. Excellent condition, very little wear, as you can see from the condition of the soles. $30 shipped.


----------



## Andy Roo

The Lands' End shirts are now $14 each, shipping included. Buy all three for $35.



Andy Roo said:


> Four madras shirts, all 100% cotton, all made in India, all size medium. The first three are short-sleeved and from Lands' End. The last one is long-sleeved and from J. Press. $17 each, shipped, or take them all for $60.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters, trousers, ties!*

*I have several tradly items to pass on today!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Size M LL Bean Norwegian sweater.*

The trad/preppy classic! This is one of the original 80/20 rayon examples, was Made in Norway, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's the charcoal/red version, and is sized M.

Chest: 22

*Asking just $35* (which is what I have in it!), or offer

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties076.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties077.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties078.jpg/

*2) Made in Ireland Shetland sweater.*

This is a beautiful sweater in absolutely excellent condition! Size M.

Chest: 22

*Asking $30, or offer*

https://img576.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties089.jpg/https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties088.jpg/ https://img816.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties087.jpg/

*3) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $30, or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/

*4) Paul Stuart wool/cashmere trousers.*

These are lovely! Made in Canada of 90/10 wool/cashmere fabric woven in Italy, these are flat-front and are in excellent condition.

Tagged a 34Short, but please see measurements:

Waist laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 25 3/4, plus 1 1/2 cuff, plus 1 1/4" under

*Asking $25*

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties093.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties094.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties096.jpg/

*5) Chipp green tartan trousers.*

Perfect for the trad/Ivy holiday season, I wish that these beauties fit me! They has a small snag one the seam at the top on the back,but this is either an easy fix, or since it will be hidden by your belt you could just ignore it--my preferred course of action! Otherwise, they're in Very Good/Excellent condition. They're flat-front, of course.

Waist laid flat: 19 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 + 2 1/4

*Asking $29 *

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties097.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties098.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties099.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties100.jpg/

*6) Ties!*

*All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties101.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties102.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties103.jpg/

a) Shiaparelli leopards. Tired of your standard Hermes? Why not switch things around with this beautiful vintage Shiaparelli? In excellent condition except for some minor rumpling from storage at the end of the blade--easily fixed with a quick steam! Hence asking just $15!

https://img220.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties104.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties105.jpg/

b) Paisley for Princeton's University Shop. Asking just $12.

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties107.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties106.jpg/

c) XMI regimental. Asking just $14

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties109.jpg/https://img143.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties110.jpg/

d) For the literary or historical trad.! Lovely tie by Beckford Silk of England. Minor rumpling from storage at the tip, but this easily fixed with a quick steam. $12

https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties111.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties112.jpg/

e) Wool "Partridge" tie by Partridge of Redditch, England. $14

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties114.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties115.jpg/

f) Capitalist Tool tie--pin your colours to your mast/neck! Made for Forbes, and with some rumpling from storage, hence just $12


----------



## jhcam8

3 pair BRACES $25 - in good shape
2 pr Trafalager - 1 silk I believe
1 pr Hilfiger - kind of a linen look - perfect for summer gear
free - 1 pr Downey & Brouke - creased at the keeper


----------



## closerlook

*Barbour Eskdale*

updating the earlier post
this is a size medium
barbour recommends that it fits people sz38-40 in their waxed coats.

great coat, worn once. *Final price drop is $110*


----------



## TommyDawg

Hello Gentlemen. I am hoping to find a good home for a great young trad item. I have a *boy's size 14 Lands End Navy Hopsack blazer* that I bought earlier this year, and my son wore exactly twice, before outgrowing it (as boys do). Would love to send this along without the need for photos (but certainly will if needed). Here is a link to the website, and its just like this...

Excellent shape. New is $79, asking $35. Just in time for mandatory holiday occasions, school events, family, etc. Thanks guys!

Tom D.


----------



## AlanC

^I have the John Partridge version of the quilted jacket, and absolutely _love_ it.


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> ^I have the John Partridge version of the quilted jacket, and absolutely _love_ it.


yes, I am pretty enamored of it. I bought it from a gentleman on ebay (for a little too much I'm afraid) as I was sure it was going to fit. Alas, it never left the house as it was just a hair too large on me. It was clear the guy I bought it from had worn it once and came to the same or similar conclusion (he also advertised it as such).

I would love to just keep it, but it looks quite goofy on my frame.

Someone should really bag it up, as it is now half price for a jacket that is pretty much new.

Alan, I will look into John Partridge.


----------



## TweedyDon

That Eskdale is very tempting... But I _so_ don't need another coat!

Someone really should snap this up!


----------



## closerlook

if you have a smallish duffle, I could trade.



TweedyDon said:


> That Eskdale is very tempting... But I _so_ don't need another coat!
> 
> Someone really should snap this up!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*another round of drops...and a couple new items on the end.*

Ties are $15>$13.50>$12>$11 each CONUS, inquire about discounts on multiples or int'l.
https://img593.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg https://img801.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg
All 3.5" and silk unless otherwise noted
Group 1 L-R
1. Brooks Basics CLAIMED
2. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
3. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo
5. Lands End Charter Collection (60/40 Wool/Silk) 3.25"
6. Neiman Marcus Knit (Unmarked fabric, I believe silk.) 2.75"
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes009.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg
Group 2 L-R
1. Brooks 346 3.75"
2. Brooks Makers Christmas Wreaths
3. Pintail Anchors 80/20 Poly/Slk
4. Robert Talbott
5. Ralph Lauren Polo Equestrian
6. Robert Talbot Christmas Bowtie

* Pendleton Grey 2B Tweed*
https://img602.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes020.jpg https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes022.jpg https://img825.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes013.jpg 
Unmarked size, measures about 42R
Leather elbow patches!
Hand measurements: 
Shoulders 19.5"
P2P 22"
Sleeves 24.75"
Length 30" 
$30>$27>$24> $21.50 +3 west of Chicago

*Two BB Makers OCBDs*
Must iron, made in USA.
Size: 16.5 - 32, traditional cut
Collars are unlined

As you can see, one of the shirts has a weird line of discoloration on the inside of the collar. It doesn't appear to be ink, and it isn't visible on the other side of the fabric, nor would it be visible when worn. Other than that, no visible flaws.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd001.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd002.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd006.jpg

$25>$23>$21 CONUS for the shirt on the right without the ring around the collar. The flawed shirt has been CLAIMED.

*Blue Brooks Brothers OCBD 17.5 x 36*
Traditional cut, made in USA

https://img638.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes004.jpg
https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes005.jpg

$21 shipped CONUS.

Lands End Navy Surcingle Belt
44" from center hole to end of strap.
Like new condition.
Made in USA
https://img708.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes007.jpg https://img541.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes007.jpg

$15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets galore--including Harris tweed, a cashmere Langrock, and some lovely older pieces!*

*THANKSGIVING JACKETFEST!​*

*I have several lovely jackets to pass on today!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
NB: In addition to the jackets listed below I have two Corneliani jackets (one wool and alpaca, one wool, silk, and cashmere) in the Sales Thread, inexpensively. They can be seen here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ashmere-Offers-welcome!&p=1165366#post1165366

*1) Beautiful solid blue Harris Tweed Canvassed*

This is beautiful! Solid colour Harris Tweeds are rare, and this is a lovely example in summer sky-blue tweed, with all of the texture you'd expect from a Harris. Made in the USA for the trad. store Gold Leaf of New York (now long gone), this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's in excellent condition, apart from a couple of pen marks on the lining by the interior pocket.

Asking *$50, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties044.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties045.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties046.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties047.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties048.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties049.jpg/

*2) Basketweave Harris tweed Canvassed *

A lovely staple Harris tweed in charcoal basketweave with very occasional flecks of gorse and scarlet, this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a single vent. This could do with a press, especially since it seems to have mistakenly rolled itself close to a 2/1 in my closet, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition.

This was made in the USA for th now-defunct trad. store Jack Lang.

Asking *$35, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties050.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties051.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties053.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties054.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties055.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties052.jpg/

*3) Beautiful overcheck jacket with patch pockets! Canvassed*

This is simply beautiful, although it does have some minor flaws, as I note below. Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this is almost certainly bespoke; it has no indication of the maker, and the quality of the construction is terrific. It has the always-desirable three patch pockets with lovely curved bottoms, and matching curved lapels. It is unvented, as Flusser prefers. This is a wonderful country jacket! It does, though, have some minor flaws, which could be easy fixes or else ignored. (My favourite course of action!) First, there are minor marks on the cuffs, which though hard to see are there. Second, there's a thread break on the back--again, hard to spot, but there. Third, the top buttonhole could use a restitch. Finally, one of the elbows is starting to wear through, and should be patched soon--although it has at least another year of use before this is necessary, and I'll include leather patching material with the jacket. All these flaws are shown. This would be a superb weekend jacket for the winter or Fall, as it's a lovely heavyweight tweed!

Given its flaws, I'm asking *just $35, or offer* for this half-canvassed beauty!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties025.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties027.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties029.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties030.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties031.jpg/ https://img89.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties032.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties033.jpg/ https://img101.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties043.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties034.jpg/

*4) Classic Mad Men three-button sack for Bamberger's Canvassed*!

This is terrific! A lovely rich dark brown three button sack Union made in the USA for the tradly store Bamberger's, this is a classic piece of Americana that really isn't made anymore! It's quarter-lined, fully canvassed, a single vent, beautiful narrow lapels, the classic American sack cut, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only flaw is that the locker loop on the inside is off on one side! My pictures really don't do this justice at all.

Asking just *$45, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30 5/8

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties006.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties010.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties008.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties009.jpg/

*5) Charcoal camel-hair jacket, made in the USA Canvassed*

A nice, standard, made in the USA camel hair jacket in dark charcoal. This is fully lined and half canvassed and has a single vent.

*Asking just $35, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties151.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties153.jpg/ https://img139.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties154.jpg/ https://img547.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties155.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties157.jpg/

*6) Ballot of Princeton cord jacket Canvassed*

Another trad. staple from the (now defunct) rivals to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot of Princeton, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed. It has a single vent, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small waterspot on the inside lining (shown).

Asking just *$45, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties144.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties145.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties146.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties147.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties148.jpg/ https://img100.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties149.jpg/

*7) Mad Men Vintage, with three patch pockets! Canvassed*

Another testament to how long well-made menswear can last if cared for properly, this was Union made in the USA. It's made from a lovely rich dark herringbone, has three front patch pockets and a single vent, and is darted and quarter lined. It also has elbow patches! It seems to be fully canvassed. This has some minor rub marks by the inside pocket, and some basting repairs to the top lining in the shoulders, hence this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking *just $45, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

https://img525.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties014.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties021.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties022.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties018.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties023.jpg/

PREVIOUSLY POSTED JACKETS:​
The jackets below appeared in an earlier thread, and are posted here to consolidate my posts...

*1) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*

Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$40, or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*2) Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth with overcheck!* *Canvassed*

This is another tradly Ivy League beauty, a 3/2 sack in minihoundstooth with a _very_ subtle mid-brown overcheck from that long-time rival to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot's of Princeton. This is another beautiful (and possibly unworn) jacket with a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing, full lining, and a single vent. Naturally, it's Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31 3/4

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets011.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets012.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets013.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets017.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets016.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets015.jpg/

*3) UNWORN Ralph Lauren barleycorn/herringbone tweed w/goldenrust overcheck!* *Canvassed*

This jacket is clearly unworn, as all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Made in Canada, this jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It's also a lovely tweed; a mixture of vertical stripes of barleycorn and miniherringbone this has a lot of very subtle interest, topped off (literally!) by a lovely overcheck in faint golden rust. This really is a beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $39 or best offer.*

*Tagged a 44R*, but please see the

*Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets038.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets037.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets040.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets043.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets042.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets041.jpg/

*4) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$25 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

I am sorry to have to repost this sweater. The neck is too deep for me. I can second Card's description of the condition. It is a fantastic sweater; my torso is just too small for deep v-necks, despite my continued attempts to wear them. I'd just like to get back the $30 I paid, or I'd be interested in a trade for a crewneck sweater, perhaps. Thank you.



Cardinals5 said:


> Pringle of Scotland cashmere sweater. 100% cashmere (at least 2-ply). Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders. Purchased last winter as NOS and wore about 5-6 times. Recently purchased a Ballantyne cashmere in a similar color and going to keep that one instead. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws
> 
> Color is most accurate in close-up picture
> 
> Tagged size: 40
> Chest: 43"
> Sleeves (cuffed, but unstretched): 32" (good for 32-36)
> 
> Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad *(last drop before eBay)*


----------



## hookem12387

I just have a reckoning moment with myself to stop buying things and Tweedy posts 4 droolworthy jackets in my exact size.bleh


----------



## TweedyDon

"No man is matriculated to the art of life till he has been well tempted."

--George Eliot
:devil:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

TweedyDon said:


> *
> 4) Classic Mad Men three-button sack for Bamberger's Canvassed!
> *


*

That's a beautiful suit. Just what I've been looking for. Alas, two sizes too small here.*


----------



## allan

Mississippi Mud said:


> That's a beautiful suit. Just what I've been looking for. Alas, two sizes too small here.


I know how you feel. I was about to leap on the Don's blue Harris tweed, until I noticed that the shoulder width is two inches too small for me. And I keep waiting and waiting for him to post a jacket in my size!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic coats! Double-breasted Lodenfrey, Double-breasted tweed, Aquascutum raincoat*

*CLASSIC COATS!*

*I have three classic coats to pass on today!*

As always, *prices--while low!--include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are very welcome--shipping will be at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest!*​
*1) GORGEOUS Lodenfrey Double-breasted overcoat*

If you know coats, you'll know Lodenfrey, the premier coatmaker of Austria. And this coat shows just why they're so renowned. It has a full complement of lapped seams, both along the sleeves and across the back--this is no sack-like item that double-breasted coats can sometimes be, but a beautifully shaped and cut number. The collar on this is absolutely awesome, which is not a word I use very often; perfectly designed to stand up against the wind, or when you want to resemble a European aristocrat, or (if this offends your patriotism!) an American with a classic Austrian coat acquired on a Grand Tour about 1932....

Naturally, this coat is fully canvassed, and fully lined in what's certainly heavy and luxurious bemberg. It's also packed with lovely details, ranging from the flaps covering the interior pockets to the careful stitching on the exterior of the collars. If this even came close to being long enough for me there's no way it would be here...

Alas, it does have some minor flaws--but these really are minor, and fixable, and, in any case, add a ton of character to the coat, just in case it didn't positively spit sprezzatura already. The flaws are all the same kind--two small mothy areas on one side of the collar, one on the underside of one sleeve, and another on the other sleeve, near the shoulder. If fussy, these could easily be rewoven--if not, it could readily be worn as it is in any situation apart from business. Other than these, this coat is in excellent condition, with no wearmarks, scuffs, stains, or anything else to blemish it!

Given the flaws, though, I'm* asking just $74, or offer*, for this classic beauty--which really is an absolute steal for a Lodenfrey!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 
Length (BOC): 42

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties130.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties133.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties131.jpg/ https://img100.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties127.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties128.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties129.jpg/ https://img705.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties132.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties134.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties135.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties136.jpg/

*2) Double-breasted tweed overcoat with peak lapels*

This is another lovely coat that wouldn't be here if it were longer! This was Made in the USA, and, like the Lodenfrey, has lapped seams throughout, on both the sleeves and on the back. It also has a hook vent, is fully lined, and is fully canvassed. It has lovely narrow peak lapels, and the tweed is beautiful and complex. The double rows of buttons show some patina, and the coat is slightly rumpled from sitting in my coat closet, pressed against Harris and Donegal cousins, so it could use a press. It also has a very small hole in the outer tweed near the bottom hem, which could be readily darned by a competent dry-cleaner tailor, or re-woven. Given this and its need for a press, this is just in Very Good condition, hence....

Asking *just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 42 1/2

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties117.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties118.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties119.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties123.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties122.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties120.jpg/

*3) Aquascutum raincoat for Saks*

A lovely, classic, raincoat! This is the classic balmacaan raincoat (with a single hook vent) by Aquascutum. Made in Canada for Saks, this coat is perfect for all seasons apart from winter, as it's lacking its original zip-in liner--this doesn't affect it in any way, of course. It also has a small light-coloured scuff on the left hand shoulder (shown), and a tiny thread pull on the seam by the buttons. Given these minor flaws, this coat is in Very Good condition, hence

Asking just *$45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 16 1/2
Length (BOC): 43 1/2

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties137.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties138.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties141.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties140.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties142.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties143.jpg/


----------



## HalfLegend

Quick check, anyone have one of the 'classic preppy/trad' LL Bean Norwegians in the White fleck on Blue in a medium? Been searching around, found an excellent one from Tweedy but it's the red one, wanted to check around and see if there was the blue. Please PM me if you could help.

Many thanks,
S.


----------



## a pine tree

HalfLegend said:


> Quick check, anyone have one of the 'classic preppy/trad' LL Bean Norwegians in the White fleck on Blue in a medium? Been searching around, found an excellent one from Tweedy but it's the red one, wanted to check around and see if there was the blue. Please PM me if you could help.
> 
> Many thanks,
> S.


If you're looking for one of the 80/20 versions from years past try ebay, they show up from time to time. Good luck. Most of us with those old mediums wouldn't sell them for all the tea in China. I'm wearing mine right now and there's no way I'd ever sell it:biggrin:


----------



## HalfLegend

a pine tree said:


> If you're looking for one of the 80/20 versions from years past try ebay, they show up from time to time. Good luck. Most of us with those old mediums wouldn't sell them for all the tea in China. I'm wearing mine right now and there's no way I'd ever sell it:biggrin:


Oh goodness, I was afraid of that. I don't care much for the make. 80/20 old, 100/0 new, to me its all the same, I have no nostalgia about it.

eBay had one, but it was a Large and that's just too big. The Medium, judging by measurements I've seen places will be still a bit baggy (which is what I want) but the Larges will be like nightgowns.I'll just keep my search up. Thanks


----------



## Mannix

TweedyDon said:


> *4) Classic Mad Men three-button sack for Bamberger's *


I just bought a NOS sweater made in Italy for Bamberger's in New Jersey. It is of high quality--certainly better than average.


----------



## TweedyDon

a pine tree said:


> If you're looking for one of the 80/20 versions from years past try ebay, they show up from time to time. Good luck. Most of us with those old mediums wouldn't sell them for all the tea in China. I'm wearing mine right now and there's no way I'd ever sell it:biggrin:


HalfLegend has dibs on this, but if he passes, I have an 80/20 Medium available for $35 CONUS, or _half _the tea in China, whichever you prefer....

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1165322#post1165322


----------



## 32rollandrock

HalfLegend said:


> Quick check, anyone have one of the 'classic preppy/trad' LL Bean Norwegians in the White fleck on Blue in a medium? Been searching around, found an excellent one from Tweedy but it's the red one, wanted to check around and see if there was the blue. Please PM me if you could help.
> 
> Many thanks,
> S.


I think I have a few floating around somewhere:


----------



## closerlook

hilarious ^^


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

a pine tree said:


> If you're looking for one of the 80/20 versions from years past try ebay, they show up from time to time. Good luck. Most of us with those old mediums wouldn't sell them for all the tea in China. I'm wearing mine right now and there's no way I'd ever sell it:biggrin:


I was just watching one that ended at $78!


----------



## Pentheos

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I was just watching one that ended at $78!


That's plain dumb. I've picked up two vintage ones, each for less than $20. Must be the season.


----------



## mjo_1

^Wow! I knew they got expensive, but I haven't seen one that high. I got lucky with mine...the seller didn't realize what they had and put a $12 buy it now on the auction. The key is to search and search often. I can't speak as to the new ones, but my 80/20 is one seriously heavy/warm sweater. With the weather we're having, I'll be lucky to get to wear it by late December.


Best,

Michael


----------



## catside

Yale CO-OP Rescue operation. My lovely spouse thinks I finally went over the edge.

3 BD shirts lighter material, slimmer fit, correctly tagged at 16.5 34-35. I don't want to divide the lot.

$80 CONUS (Would trade will shell lace-ups 9 wide desirable, 9.5 D or W, 10D acceptable)

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue002.jpg/

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue001.jpg/

https://img403.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue005.jpg/
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue006.jpg/
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue007.jpg/
https://img26.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue004.jpg/


----------



## a pine tree

HalfLegend said:


> Oh goodness, I was afraid of that. I don't care much for the make. *80/20 old, 100/0 new, to me its all the same, I have no nostalgia about it.*
> 
> eBay had one, but it was a Large and that's just too big. The Medium, judging by measurements I've seen places will be still a bit baggy (which is what I want) but the Larges will be like nightgowns.I'll just keep my search up. Thanks


If this is the case, why not pick one up from Bean online, unless you're trying to avoid the $129 price tag (quite understandable)?


----------



## DFPyne

*Wanted*

I am looking for some things to finish up my formal rig:

Black Silk Braces
Black silk bat wing self tie adjustable bow tie

And just something i've wanted for a while:
42R/S brown herringbone tweed sack jacket


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates!



TweedyDon said:


> *I have several tradly items to pass on today!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) Size M LL Bean Norwegian sweater.*
> 
> The trad/preppy classic! This is one of the original 80/20 rayon examples, was Made in Norway, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's the charcoal/red version, and is sized M.
> 
> Chest: 22
> 
> *Asking just $35* (which is what I have in it!), or offer
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties076.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties077.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties078.jpg/
> 
> *2) Made in Ireland Shetland sweater.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *
> 
> This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.
> 
> Chest: 23
> 
> *Asking $30, or offer.*
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/
> 
> *4) Paul Stuart wool/cashmere trousers.*
> 
> These are lovely! Made in Canada of 90/10 wool/cashmere fabric woven in Italy, these are flat-front and are in excellent condition.
> 
> Tagged a 34Short, but please see measurements:
> 
> Waist laid flat: 17 3/4
> Inseam: 25 3/4, plus 1 1/2 cuff, plus 1 1/4" under
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties093.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties094.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties096.jpg/
> 
> *5) Chipp green tartan trousers.*
> 
> Perfect for the trad/Ivy holiday season, I wish that these beauties fit me! They has a small snag one the seam at the top on the back,but this is either an easy fix, or since it will be hidden by your belt you could just ignore it--my preferred course of action! Otherwise, they're in Very Good/Excellent condition. They're flat-front, of course.
> 
> Waist laid flat: 19 1/4
> Inseam: 30 1/2 + 2 1/4
> 
> *Asking $29 *
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties097.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties098.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties099.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties100.jpg/
> 
> *6) Ties!*
> 
> *All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties101.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right in main picture:*
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties102.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties103.jpg/
> 
> a) Shiaparelli leopards. Tired of your standard Hermes? Why not switch things around with this beautiful vintage Shiaparelli? In excellent condition except for some minor rumpling from storage at the end of the blade--easily fixed with a quick steam! Hence asking just $15!
> 
> https://img220.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties104.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties105.jpg/
> 
> b) Paisley for Princeton's University Shop. Asking just $12.
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties107.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties106.jpg/
> 
> c) XMI regimental. Asking just $14
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties109.jpg/https://img143.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties110.jpg/
> 
> d) For the literary or historical trad.! Lovely tie by Beckford Silk of England. Minor rumpling from storage at the tip, but this easily fixed with a quick steam. $12
> 
> https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties111.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties112.jpg/
> 
> e) Wool "Partridge" tie by Partridge of Redditch, England. $14
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties114.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties115.jpg/
> 
> f) Capitalist Tool tie--pin your colours to your mast/neck! Made for Forbes, and with some rumpling from storage, hence just $12


----------



## Benson

Picked up a pair of like-new Made in USA Walk-Over pebble grain crepe sole bluchers in 9.5d. my right foot is wider than the left and now that they are home I am convinced no amount of stretching is going to get the right one to fit. I'll post pics sometime soon, but they are a dark brown and are not unlike Alden AWWs in appearance, though in a dark brown. $35 shipped. PM with interest and I'll get pics to you. 

Benson


----------



## C. Sharp

I think those were worth rescuing. Very much hope you sell them,unfortunately not my size. If I was a designer for Polo,Gant or J. Crew I would pick them up in a second. Who ever buys them should pair them with an ancient McGeorge Shetland or a black knit tie. You can channel your inner Ivy self circa 63. 


catside said:


> Yale CO-OP Rescue operation. My lovely spouse thinks I finally went over the edge.
> 
> 3 BD shirts lighter material, slimmer fit, correctly tagged at 16.5 34-35. I don't want to divide the lot.
> 
> $80 CONUS (Would trade will shell lace-ups 9 wide desirable, 9.5 D or W, 10D acceptable)
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue002.jpg/
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue001.jpg/
> 
> https://img403.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue005.jpg/
> https://img831.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue006.jpg/
> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue007.jpg/
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue004.jpg/


----------



## catside

C. Sharp said:


> I think those were worth rescuing. Very much hope you sell them,unfortunely not my size. If I was a designer for Polo,Gant or J. Crew I would pick them up in a second. Who ever buys them should pair them with an ancient McGeorge shetland or a black knit tie. You can channel your inner Ivy self circa 63.


Thank you, sir. Exactly my sentiments.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> I think I have a few floating around somewhere:


Pic of the year - love it.


----------



## ACK41

*L.L. Bean Original Norwegain Sweater*

*L.L. Bean Original Norwegain Sweater*
Navy w/ White flecks
Size Large, see measurements below

$45 shipped or best offer

It seems appropriate to post this now given the last few pages in the thread. This was my dads when he was in college. I would love to wear it, but I'm 6'5" and need a bigger size.



Armpit to Armpit: 23"
Top to bottom: 25"
Sleves: 23"



Original 80/20 fabric, in excellent shape. Just in time for the holidays









Email me with any additional questions, I can ship it this afternoon. If you want it by thanksgiving we can work something out.


----------



## MrZipper

*Andover Shop Shetland 2B Sack

*You saw the teaser in the thrift thread, and here it is: a beautiful Andover Shop 100% Shetland wool sack jacket. Color is a greyish brown with individual threads of grey, brown, tan, yellow, and white. Has a vertical burgundy and horizontal green windowpane overlay. Sadly not a 3/2, but still an amazing un-darted trad jacket. In great condition: I see no signs of tears, stains, rips or anything else bad. Would make a great addition to your fall wardrobe! Measures ~42L/43L, but see measurements below.

*Asking: $SOLD*


----------



## HalfLegend

*Still searching for a Medium Norwegian White Fleck on Blue*



a pine tree said:


> If this is the case, why not pick one up from Bean online, unless you're trying to avoid the $129 price tag (quite understandable)?


Yes, this is the exact problem I'm having. Right now, as a high school student, I'm quite low on money. You never realize how much everything's worth till you start working for it yourself huh. $129 for a sweater... well, that's just too much. I did find one, but like another person here said, went for about $70, so trying to work my way down.

Oh, ACK41, how you tempt me. I was scrolling and saw that beauty... then saw size L. Cruel joke world...cruel joke. :tongue2:


----------



## Valkyrie

Be patient, Half Legend. You can almost always find what you want at a price you can afford, you just can't get it *now*. Patience (and vigilance) is the key. eBay is a fickle place where something can sell for $70 today and $20 tomorrow. You just have to know your limits and wait. I suspect the Thrift Exchange here shares a bit of that fickleness as well. It depends on who else is looking, how desperate they are, and how much money they are willing to spend on it. Some days that will beat you. Some days you will beat it. Like anything else, if you have to get it today, it may cost you. If you can wait it out, amazing things happen.

Thus endeth today's fatherly advice.


----------



## ACK41

HalfLegend said:


> Oh, ACK41, how you tempt me. I was scrolling and saw that beauty... then saw size L. Cruel joke world...cruel joke. :tongue2:


Check the measurements compared to some of your other sweaters. I wear a Large for LL Bean but this is too small. It may have shrunk a little over time


----------



## closerlook

TweedyDon said:


> *2) Double-breasted tweed overcoat with peak lapels*
> 
> This is another lovely coat that wouldn't be here if it were longer! This was Made in the USA, and, like the Lodenfrey, has lapped seams throughout, on both the sleeves and on the back. It also has a hook vent, is fully lined, and is fully canvassed. It has lovely narrow peak lapels, and the tweed is beautiful and complex. The double rows of buttons show some patina, and the coat is slightly rumpled from sitting in my coat closet, pressed against Harris and Donegal cousins, so it could use a press. It also has a very small hole in the outer tweed near the bottom hem, which could be readily darned by a competent dry-cleaner tailor, or re-woven. Given this and its need for a press, this is just in Very Good condition, hence....
> 
> Asking *just $45, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 42 1/2
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties117.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties118.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties119.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties123.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties122.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties120.jpg/


Tweedy,
at about what size would you range this one?


----------



## DFPyne

1. Brooks Brothers Madison Fit Plain-Front Classic 100% Wool Gabardine Light Tan Trousers. 37 inch Waist, 26 (+2) inch inseam. [$40 Shipped]

























2. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron French Cuff Shirt [$25 Shipped]


----------



## TweedyDon

closerlook said:


> Tweedy,
> at about what size would you range this one?


My guess would be _about_ a contemporary (i.e., current) 42R, judging by how it fits me--but others are free to chime in here!

I hope this helps!


----------



## M. Morgan

I am reducing prices on these sport coats and shirt.

Today I have three nice jackets and a Talbott shirt I had up for sale earlier, with a reduced price. Each jacket is $35>$28>*$23 *shipped in the U.S. Please contact me with questions or interest.

Beautiful Orvis jacket that is made in the U.S.A. In very good shape with a small spot near the buttons on the right sleeve that will come out with some scrubbing or a trip to the cleaners. This is a great mid-weight jacket that I badly want to keep, but it is just a bit too big in the chest. There are some great colors running through the jacket that I hope show up in the pictures. No tagged size. 2B, darted. Measurements:

Pit-to-pit: 23"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19"

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/

Next up is another mid-weight wool jacket from Hart Schaffner & Marx ("100% pure virgin wool") that is also a 2B, darted offering. It has patch pockets, leather buttons, and two-button sleeves. Tags for The Gentry Shop and Racquet Club. Small spot on the right pocket which should go away after a cleaning. No marked size; measurements:

P2P: 21.75"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"

https://img149.imageshack.us/i/img3559t.jpg/
https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img3563s.jpg/
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img3560z.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img3562jd.jpg/
https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3561f.jpg/

Here is a black, 100% cashmere blazer from Huntington. Made in the U.S.A. This is a 3/2 sack jacket that has some slightly odd-looking buttons (please see picture) but is in very good condition. Marked 44R with these measurements:

P2P: 24.25"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19.75"

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img3564i.jpg/
https://img573.imageshack.us/i/img3565s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3566h.jpg/
https://img574.imageshack.us/i/img3567d.jpg/

White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been dry-cleaned. In good shape other than some small, faint gray marks (which I could not capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.

$20>$16>$14>12>*$11* including US shipping.

https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/


----------



## straw sandals

Hi all,

Just another Bean Norwegian to add to the mix. It's an 80/20 grey/red (the same as tweedydon posted above) marked XXL with measurements as follows:

Length: 28"
Sleeve: 27"
Shoulders: 20"

My guess is that it's a bit small for an XXL, but what do I know? I'm looking for $35 or a fair trade. I wear a size 38 jacket, so offers of sportcoats or sweaters are welcomed.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## a pine tree

HalfLegend said:


> Yes, this is the exact problem I'm having. Right now, as a high school student, I'm quite low on money. You never realize how much everything's worth till you start working for it yourself huh. $129 for a sweater... well, that's just too much. I did find one, but like another person here said, went for about $70, so trying to work my way down.
> 
> Oh, ACK41, how you tempt me. I was scrolling and saw that beauty... then saw size L. Cruel joke world...cruel joke. :tongue2:


You know, it is possible for you to pick up ACK41's norwegian and then have it taken in by a tailor ($10-$20).
Just sayin' :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

As the one who offered, in jest, that he had plenty of Bean Norwegian sweaters, here's my experience.

I needed some sweaters for this year's Christmas card. I am sure that I didn't pay more than $20 for any one of them. Mrs. 32 decided that hers was just too heavy (understandable), and so it was either sold or given away. The one on the largest dog--a cardigan--was given to my mother, who is not proud. The one on the pug might still be floating around somewhere, but is useful only if you are a pug or less than two years old--there was some heavy taken in. The one on the middle dog, lord knows. I think that was altered, too.

The point is, if you are patient, you can find these sweaters for not a lot of money. And they are fabulous sweaters. They will last forever, but they are not for the faint-hearted. You will not be able to wear them inside unless your host lives in an igloo.

If you can find one for $50, it is a bargain. If you can find one for $20, it is a better bargain. For me, in the end, it was a matter of priorities.


----------



## ButtonedDown

This is my first offering on Ask Andy. 

--I am listing the prices *without* shipping cost included, in the hope that the pricing will encourage folks to buy more than one tie. I have no intention of profiteering on shipping, but I don't want to lose on shipping, either. I am open to shipping UPS or USPS (or other methods you prefer if they are available in my area); you can choose if you want something expedited or shipped cost-consciously. Shipping cost will be computed based on your location--USPS Flat Rate is sometimes the best deal; I am sure you all know the drill. I think one tie will ship for $1.00-$1.50, and multiples for maybe $.25-.75 each additional, depending on where you are.
--I am open to offers if my asking price seems high.
--I try to re-cycle shipping materials, including sturdy plastic mailers (and boxes) that online retailers use. If you have a request for a specific kind of shipping container, I will do my best to accommodate.
--I will guarantee everything to be as described, and will also guarantee your satisfaction. However, with the cost of shipping and return shipping perhaps even exceeding the cost of (some of these) items, it would be nice if you have a "Plan B" in the event that the sizing or color is "not quite right"--maybe a donation to your favorite starving college student (unless you are a starving college student) who might appreciate the windfall.
--I will provide additional information, photos and measurements to the best of my ability. Please ask!
--If you can tell from my images that I have described something incorrectly, please send me a message to let me know. Many of you know a great deal more than I do, and I like to learn.
--PayPal is fine; checks or money orders are also fine. 
--Next up…shoes and belts, then sweaters, then suits, jackets and coats, then shirts and more ties.

Please PM with questions or hold requests.

1. Vineyard Vines tie. Seafoam, white, light blue. Playing cards, hearts, diamonds, spades, clubs, A's. Silk. Made in the U.S.A. New with tags. AS IS. Priced accordingly, $7.

This tie is faded on the right (as worn) side, I believe from being left in a sunny window display through a season. The fading seems obvious in some lighting and not so much in others. It's a shiny tie, so in most lighting, it just looks like sheen. Worn with a lightweight vest or v-neck, I think absolutely not noticeable under any circumstances.


- - - - - - - - - -
2. Vineyard Vines tie. Light green, blue, white. Dolphins and bubbles. Silk. Made in the USA. New or as new. $20.


- - - - - - - - - -
3. RHM Premier tie. Red, light blue, yellow. HEAVY silk. Made in Italy. Self-tipped. New/as new. Incredible quality. $15.


- - - - - - - - - -
4. Norman Stockton (private label) striped tie in UNC-CH colors. Carolina Blue, white. Heavy silk. Made in U.S.A. New with tags. AS IS (priced accordingly). $7.

There is a mark of some kind, looks like neither lead nor ink (it's brownish). If the mark does not come out to your satisfaction with professional dry-cleaning, I will refund your cost plus shipping. The mark looks worse in the photo than it does in person. If you like the tie but are worried about the money, I will ship it to you first and you can pay me after you have it cleaned.


- - - - - - - - - -
5. Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Purple & lavender. Heavy silk. made in USA. Still tagged $95. AS IS (priced accordingly). $7.

There is a tiny, tiny pick/pull in this tie. I could not get a close-up of the pick, but the pen indicates the location on the tie, to help you decide if it might bother you or not. This is a very heavy tie, great quality. New but slightly shopworn.


- - - - - - - - - -
6. Ermenegildo Zegna tie. Blues, orange, gray. Silk. Made in Italy. New with tags. $15


- - - - - - - - - -
7. Italo Ferretti tie. Orange with blue. Silk. made in Italy. Self-tipped. Incredible quality. As new. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
8. Lands' End tie. Yellowish cream or light yellow foulard with navy and red. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
CLAIMED. BB Makers tie. Burgundy with black. Silk. Made in USA. $10


- - - - - - - - - -
10. BB Makers tie. Navy foulard. Silk. Made in USA. $10


- - - - - - - - - -
11. Bravini tie. Navy, red, green plaid with ducks. Silk. Made in USA. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
12. Brooks Brothers Makers tie. Dark green and tan stripe. Silk. Made in USA. AS IS (priced accordingly). $3

The tail of this tie needs to be restitched as shown. The tie appears to have not been worn since the tail stitching was pulled, and the exterior silk and interior fabric seem completely undamaged.


- - - - - - - - -
13. J. Crew tie. Burgundy foulard with green. Silk. Made by Hand in the USA. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
14. Duckhead tie. Navy, burgundy, olive, cream, gray, silver horizontal stripes. Made in the U.S.A. $3


- - - - - - - - - -
15. Burberry tie. Silver-gray, shell pink, navy stripe. The pink is lighter than shows in the images. Silk. Made in Italy. $12


- - - - - - - - - -
CLAIMED. Rooster for Ivey's tie. Black/white (gray) glen plaid. Mystery fiber, wool or wool blend. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
17. Elegance London tie. Gold with red buses emblematic. Silk. Hand made Italian Design. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
18. Giorgio Armani tie. Burgundy with stars. Silk. Made in Italy. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
19. Pronto Uomo tie. Pink and light blue. Heavy silk. Self-tipped. Made in China. $5



I know this is not trad, but it is a heavy well-made tie that I hope someone might want. NWT.
- - - - - - - - - -
20. Burt Pulitzer tie for Strawbridge & Clothier. Red with blue and white links. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
21. Robert Talbott Best of Class tie for Varsity Men's Wear (Raleigh NC). Burgundy, navy, gray striped. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
22. Tom James tie. Green with blue stripes, gray and gold links. SIlk. Made in USA. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
23. Black mystery tie. No labeling. Perhaps a wool blend. A nicely made self-tipped tie. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
24. Armani tie. Burgundy, blue, tan. Leaf motif. Silk. Made in Italy. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
25. Lands' End tie. Burgundy, brown, navy, green, gold stripe. Made in U.S.A. AS IS, priced accordingly. $4



One side of the Lands' End tag has come unstitched. 
- - - - - - - - - -
26. JAB tie. Browns with olive and rust. SIlk. Hand sewn in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
27. Robert Talbott tie for Lionel Smith Ltd. Burgundy with silver, navy, green foulard. Silk. Hand sewn in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
CLAIMED. Boston Traders tie. Navy with silver and green stripe. Silk. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
29. Liberty of London tie. Pastel floral. Cotton. Made in U.S.A. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
30. Boston Traders tie. Purple floral with green foliage. Viscose (80%) and wool (20%). Made in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
31. Boston Traders tie. Art Nouveau posters / winter sports theme. Silk. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
32. Lands' End tie. Baseball theme. Cotton. Made in U.S.A. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
33. Britsport tie. Cream/ivory/pale yellow. Lisle cotton knit. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
34. Stonehenge tie. Abstract-ish repeating pattern suggests stripes in grays and olives. Silk. Handmade (in China and priced accordingly). $3


- - - - - - - - - -
35. JAB tie. Maroon with equestrian theme. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
36. Robert Talbott Best of Class tie. Rust with navy and gold paisley. Silk. Italian Heavy Madder. Made in USA. $10


- - - - - - - - - -
37. Lands' End tie. Gold with red, navy, silver stripe. Silk. Hand sewn in China. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
38. Marco Polo tie. Maroon with hot air balloons theme. Silk. Sewn in Korea. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
39. Brooks Basics tie. Maroon with silver, gold foulard. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $7

- - - - - - - - - -
CLAIMED. Brooks Brothers Makers tie. Orange with navy and silver foulard. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $10


- - - - - - - - - -
41. Christopher Hayes tie. Red and yellow with blue and white stripe. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
42. Hickey Freeman tie. Navy with silver and red triangles. Hand-folded with rolled edges. Italian silk. Made in America. $40


- - - - - - - - - -
43. GANT tie. Burgundy with blues foulard. Silk. I think this is an older one, and I assume made in U.S.A., but not specified. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
CLAIMED. Lands' End tie. Red with silver and navy stripe. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
45. Brooks Brothers Makers tie. Blue with dolphins. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $15


- - - - - - - - - -
46. JAB tie. Burgundy with blue foulard / paisley. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
47. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Butter yellow with orange and green repeating floral motif. Silk. Made in Italy. $20.


- - - - - - - - - -
48. Robert Talbott tie for Paul Simon. Red with yellow and blue turtles and green fronds. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $15



Is your SWMBO a DZ? Know someone whose SWMBO is a DZ? Then you (or he) should have this tie. 
- - - - - - - - - -
49. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Blue with orange, red and yellow beans on vines. Silk. Made in Italy. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
CLAIMED. Hermes tie. Blue with red and yellow repeating foliage pattern. Silk. Made in France. $25.


- - - - - - - - - -
51. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Butter yellow with repeating pattern of critters (bears? dogs?) on skates. Silk. Made in Italy. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
52. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Blue with green swans. Silk. Made in Italy. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
53. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Navy with Indian scenes, including elephants. Silk. Made in Italy. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
54. Hermes tie. Blue with pastel abstract pattern. Silk. Made in France. $25


- - - - - - - - - -
CLAIMED. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Pink with tiny flowers. Silk. Made in Italy. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
56. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Butter yellow with whimsical Easterish critters. Silk. Made in Italy. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
57. A dozen pocket squares, various sizes. Two (the gold and the green) are tagged 100% silk. A couple of them are tagged polyester; I assume the others are polyester or acetate. The lot, $25


- - - - - - - - - -
58. Polo Ralph Lauren tie. Green with red and blue foulard. Silk. Made in USA. PRL tag is detached on one side. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
59. Austin Reed tie. Charcoal with red and ivory. Fiber content not noted, wool or wool blend. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
60. Nina Ricci tie. Navy with red, gold blue foulard/floral. Silk. Made in France. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
61. Slazenger tie. Ivory, burgundy, blue, green plaid. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $7


- - - - - - - - - -
62. Polo Gear by Bowen Tiesmiths tie. Brown with navy, orange tan stripe. Silk. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
63. JAB Signature Collection tie. Brown with gold and blue. Heavy silk. Self-tipped. Hand sewn in U.S.A. An exceptional tie from Bank. $10


- - - - - - - - - -
64. Wembley tie. Navy knit. Cotton. "Primarily made in U.S.A." Some might consider it faded; to me it's nicely broken in. $3


- - - - - - - - - - 
65. Mystery vintage tie. Maker and fiber content not noted. Black with purple and red. Self-tipped and nicely constructed. $5


- - - - - - - - - - 
66. Resisto tie. Black with Santas and gold stars. Cotton. $5


- - - - - - - - - - 
67. JAB Signature Collection tie. Burgundy with orange. Heavy silk. Made in U.S.A. Self-tipped. An exceptional tie from Bank. $10


- - - - - - - - - -
68. JAB tie. Brown and tan. Small smudge and under-collar pull. $3


- - - - - - - - - -
69. JAB tie. Red with multi-color diamonds. Silk. Origin not noted. $5


- - - - - - - - - - 
70. JAB tie. Burgundy with gold, blue green. Silk. Origin not noted. $5


- - - - - - - - - - 
71. Lands' End tie. Maroon with blue foulard. Silk. Made in U.S.A. $7


- - - - - - - - - - 
72. Tom James tie. Plum with tan and green stripe. Silk. Origin not noted. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
73. Salvatore Ferragamo tie. Blue with tiny blue, green and white trees. Silk. Made in Italy. $20


- - - - - - - - - -
74. Mystery maker tie. Teal knit. This is much more teal and much less blue than it appears on *my* screen. Durene cotton. Made in U.S.A. $3


- - - - - - - - - -
75. JAB tie. Red with blue, grey, brown paisleys. Silk. Handmade in U.S.A. $5


- - - - - - - - - -
76. JAB tie. Green with blue and burgundy foulard. Silk. Hand sewn and blocked. Printed in England. The slipknot at the tail needs attention (see photo). $3


- - - - - - - - - -
77. JAB tie. Burgundy with navy, gray, gold foulard. Silk. Made in U.S.A. Slipknots need attention (see photo). $3


- - - - - - - - - - 

--bill


----------



## ACK41

The navy/white norwegian sweater is sold. Now looking for one in a slightly larger size


----------



## closerlook

Price Drop to a measly $35 
this is a fabulous sack suit.
if you can fit it
go for it.
I wish it still fit me



closerlook said:


> *SOUTHWICK 3/2 SACK SUIT
> *
> No issues so far as I can see.
> 3/2
> single vent
> half-lined
> Flat Front
> Chunky cuffs
> nice color
> 
> Measurements:
> shoulder to shoulder: 17.5in
> pit to pit: 21.5in
> length, boc to hem: 30in
> sleeve, shoulder to cuff: 25 plus 3 to let out (non-functional buttons)
> waist of pants: 17in across x 2 = 34in
> inseam of pants: 27in + 3 in of cuff to tamper with.
> 
> asking paypal $55 Shipped +5 West of Chicago/South of VA


----------



## closerlook

Brooks Brothers "Horse-skiing in the Snow"
A very tradly activity??

Anyway, I am content with my vintage paisley brooks braces, so these can go.
They are immaculate.
Bought them new.
I've worn them twice.

woven silk

$35 CONUS via paypal


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE Blackwatch Field Jacket!!*

*Lovely Blackwatch Field Jacket*

*Claimed!*

Lovely for Fall/mild winter, this is a lovely barn/field jacket in Blackwatch tartan. It's all-cotton, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a rather nice tradly item! Plus, the top breast pocket on the outside has a neat bellows feature, which I like. However, it is from the Gap, and so its provenance is reflected in the fact that it's *FREE*

It's tagged a S, but whoever did this was crazy. This would fit a 42 (with layers) or maybe 44 best, I think. Please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve (from armpit to end of cuff; this is the most informative measurement given the cut of this jacket): 19
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 32

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan018.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan019.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan022.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tweedsseertartan023.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

These are available once again.

Hanover LB Sheppard pebble-grain longwings. Very good used condition. New heel caps. 80%+ life left in the double leather soles. No significant scuffs, marks, etc.

Size: 10D/B (D is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/2"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 11 3/8"

Price: 45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drops! Please note that the _*CASHMERE FULLY CANVASSED LANGROCK*_ is now just _*$38*_, shipped! 

*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *THANKSGIVING JACKETFEST!​*
> 
> *I have several lovely jackets to pass on today!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> NB: In addition to the jackets listed below I have two Corneliani jackets (one wool and alpaca, one wool, silk, and cashmere) in the Sales Thread, inexpensively. They can be seen here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ashmere-Offers-welcome!&p=1165366#post1165366
> 
> *1) Beautiful solid blue Harris Tweed Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Basketweave Harris tweed Canvassed *
> 
> A lovely staple Harris tweed in charcoal basketweave with very occasional flecks of gorse and scarlet, this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a single vent. This could do with a press, especially since it seems to have mistakenly rolled itself close to a 2/1 in my closet, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> This was made in the USA for th now-defunct trad. store Jack Lang.
> 
> Asking *$30 or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties050.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties051.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties053.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties054.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties055.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties052.jpg/
> 
> *3) Beautiful overcheck jacket with patch pockets! Canvassed*
> 
> This is simply beautiful, although it does have some minor flaws, as I note below. Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this is almost certainly bespoke; it has no indication of the maker, and the quality of the construction is terrific. It has the always-desirable three patch pockets with lovely curved bottoms, and matching curved lapels. It is unvented, as Flusser prefers. This is a wonderful country jacket! It does, though, have some minor flaws, which could be easy fixes or else ignored. (My favourite course of action!) First, there are minor marks on the cuffs, which though hard to see are there. Second, there's a thread break on the back--again, hard to spot, but there. Third, the top buttonhole could use a restitch. Finally, one of the elbows is starting to wear through, and should be patched soon--although it has at least another year of use before this is necessary, and I'll include leather patching material with the jacket. All these flaws are shown. This would be a superb weekend jacket for the winter or Fall, as it's a lovely heavyweight tweed!
> 
> Given its flaws, I'm asking *just $30, or offer* for this half-canvassed beauty!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties025.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties027.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties029.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties030.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties031.jpg/ https://img89.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties032.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties033.jpg/ https://img101.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties043.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties034.jpg/
> 
> *4) Classic Mad Men three-button sack for Bamberger's Canvassed*!
> 
> This is terrific! A lovely rich dark brown three button sack Union made in the USA for the tradly store Bamberger's, this is a classic piece of Americana that really isn't made anymore! It's quarter-lined, fully canvassed, a single vent, beautiful narrow lapels, the classic American sack cut, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only flaw is that the locker loop on the inside is off on one side! My pictures really don't do this justice at all.
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 5/8
> Length: 30 5/8
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties006.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties010.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties008.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties009.jpg/
> 
> *5) Charcoal camel-hair jacket, made in the USA Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) Ballot of Princeton cord jacket Canvassed*
> 
> Another trad. staple from the (now defunct) rivals to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot of Princeton, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed. It has a single vent, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small waterspot on the inside lining (shown).
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements: *
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties144.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties145.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties146.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties147.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties148.jpg/ https://img100.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties149.jpg/
> 
> *7) Mad Men Vintage, with three patch pockets! Canvassed*
> 
> Another testament to how long well-made menswear can last if cared for properly, this was Union made in the USA. It's made from a lovely rich dark herringbone, has three front patch pockets and a single vent, and is darted and quarter lined. It also has elbow patches! It seems to be fully canvassed. This has some minor rub marks by the inside pocket, and some basting repairs to the top lining in the shoulders, hence this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *just $40, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties014.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties021.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties022.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties018.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties023.jpg/
> 
> PREVIOUSLY POSTED JACKETS:​
> The jackets below appeared in an earlier thread, and are posted here to consolidate my posts...
> 
> *1) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*
> 
> Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character.
> 
> Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$38, or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/
> 
> *2) Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth with overcheck!* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is another tradly Ivy League beauty, a 3/2 sack in minihoundstooth with a _very_ subtle mid-brown overcheck from that long-time rival to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot's of Princeton. This is another beautiful (and possibly unworn) jacket with a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing, full lining, and a single vent. Naturally, it's Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $35 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets011.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets012.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets013.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets017.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets016.jpg/ https://img169.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets015.jpg/
> 
> *3) UNWORN Ralph Lauren barleycorn/herringbone tweed w/goldenrust overcheck!* *Canvassed*
> 
> This jacket is clearly unworn, as all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!
> 
> Made in Canada, this jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It's also a lovely tweed; a mixture of vertical stripes of barleycorn and miniherringbone this has a lot of very subtle interest, topped off (literally!) by a lovely overcheck in faint golden rust. This really is a beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $35 or best offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 44R*, but please see the
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img835.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets038.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets037.jpg/ https://img180.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets040.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets043.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets042.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/eggstradjackets041.jpg/
> 
> *4) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Original post:*
> 
> "Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.
> 
> In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.
> 
> Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:
> 
> https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/
> 
> Asking just *$24 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 5/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
> Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)
> 
> https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/
> 
> *Lapel detail:*
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/
> 
> https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/


----------



## TommyDawg

TommyDawg said:


> Hello Gentlemen. I am hoping to find a good home for a great young trad item. I have a *boy's size 14 Lands End Navy Hopsack blazer* that I bought earlier this year, and my son wore exactly twice, before outgrowing it (as boys do). Would love to send this along without the need for photos (but certainly will if needed). Here is a link to the website, and its just like this...
> 
> Excellent shape. New is $79, asking $35. Just in time for mandatory holiday occasions, school events, family, etc. Thanks guys!
> 
> Tom D.


 *NOW $30*. It's sitting unused and could be great for a young man.


----------



## closerlook

*POLO FAIR ISLE TURTLE NECK
*

Just in time for your ski trip

Sz Small
chest: 21in pit to pit
Paypal $49 + 5 west of Chicago/ south of VA


----------



## Mannix

Chest measurement for the PRL turtle neck please.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tartan cap still available!*

*All-wool tartan cap by Mizen. Size XL.*

*Asking $15, or offer. *

*Please PM with interest!*

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt020.jpg/ https://img149.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt018.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/trousershatstiesbelt019.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

Mannix said:


> Chest measurement for the PRL turtle neck please.


sure:
approx 21in pit to pit.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have several tradly items to pass on today!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) Size M LL Bean Norwegian sweater.*
> 
> *ON HOLD*
> 
> The trad/preppy classic! This is one of the original 80/20 rayon examples, was Made in Norway, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's the charcoal/red version, and is sized M.
> 
> Chest: 22
> 
> *Asking just $35* (which is what I have in it!), or offer
> 
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties076.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties077.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties078.jpg/
> 
> *2) Made in Ireland Shetland sweater.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *
> 
> This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.
> 
> Chest: 23
> 
> *Asking $25, or offer.*
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/
> 
> *4) Paul Stuart wool/cashmere trousers.*
> 
> *ON HOLD*
> 
> These are lovely! Made in Canada of 90/10 wool/cashmere fabric woven in Italy, these are flat-front and are in excellent condition.
> 
> Tagged a 34Short, but please see measurements:
> 
> Waist laid flat: 17 3/4
> Inseam: 25 3/4, plus 1 1/2 cuff, plus 1 1/4" under
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties093.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties094.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties096.jpg/
> 
> *5) Chipp green tartan trousers.*
> 
> Perfect for the trad/Ivy holiday season, I wish that these beauties fit me! They has a small snag one the seam at the top on the back,but this is either an easy fix, or since it will be hidden by your belt you could just ignore it--my preferred course of action! Otherwise, they're in Very Good/Excellent condition. They're flat-front, of course.
> 
> Waist laid flat: 19 1/4
> Inseam: 30 1/2 + 2 1/4
> 
> *Asking $25 *
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties097.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties098.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties099.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties100.jpg/
> 
> *6) Ties!*
> 
> *All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties101.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right in main picture:*
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties102.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties103.jpg/
> 
> a) Shiaparelli leopards. Tired of your standard Hermes? Why not switch things around with this beautiful vintage Shiaparelli? In excellent condition except for some minor rumpling from storage at the end of the blade--easily fixed with a quick steam! Hence asking just $12!
> 
> https://img220.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties104.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties105.jpg/
> 
> b) Paisley for Princeton's University Shop. Asking just $10.
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties107.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties106.jpg/
> 
> c) XMI regimental. Asking just $12
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties109.jpg/https://img143.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties110.jpg/
> 
> d) For the literary or historical trad.! Lovely tie by Beckford Silk of England. Minor rumpling from storage at the tip, but this easily fixed with a quick steam. $12 ON HOLD
> 
> https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties111.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties112.jpg/
> 
> e) Wool "Partridge" tie by Partridge of Redditch, England. $12
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties114.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties115.jpg/
> 
> f) Capitalist Tool tie--pin your colours to your mast/neck! Made for Forbes, and with some rumpling from storage, hence just Claimed!


----------



## DFPyne

*Just a note: I won't be able to ship until after Thanksgiving weekend. **

1. Brooks Brothers Madison Fit Plain-Front Classic 100% Wool Gabardine Light Tan Trousers. 37 inch Waist, 26 (+2) inch inseam. [$35 Shipped]

























Shirts: 1 for $20, 2 for $35, 3 for $50, 4 for $60
2. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron French Cuff Shirt Shipped]

















3. Polo by Ralph Lauren Regent Classic Fit 16 1/2 - 32/33 Shirt

4. Brooks Brothers Luxury Regular Fit 16-32 Made in the USA Shirt (one of the cuff buttons fell off, but there is a spare inside the shirt)

5. Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Non-Iron French Blue 16-32 Shirt


----------



## Patrick06790

J Press Donegal tweed 42S. This is really short. No flaws. I have the exact same jacket in regular.

$45 shipped CONUS, send a PM.

The stripes show up more in the photos than they do in natural light.


































Shoulder 19
Length top of collar 30
Chest 23 x 2 = 46
Right sleeve 24
Left sleeve 23.5


----------



## The Deacon

For Sale a few nice items. First, a pair of Black Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial v-cleats in 12D. The soles are solid with no give and the leather is supple and not dried out. The measurements are 13 1/4 external length, 4 7/8 width and 12 1/4 inch internal length. I'm asking $105 shipped in US for them. I take paypal, US postal money order and your good check. I will mail within 2 days of cleared payment via usps priority mail with delivery confirmation.SALE PENDING
































































Vintage Church for Cheaney 
UK Made Royal Tweed Penny Loafers
For sale a comfortable pair of Genuine Pre-Prada Church for Cheaney Royal Tweed calf leather Loafers in stated size 13G UK equal to 13.5E or 14D US. Heed the measurements and compare them to your comfortable shoes. These were made prior to Prada buying out Church and the quality dropping. They are well taken care of and the soles show some give but are still a ways off from needing to be resoled. There is a repair and you can see the stitch in the picture near the vamp of the left shoe. These are handsome shoes with wear but they look great. I'm selling them because they are a little too big. A very nice find. Asking $70 shipped in US.
External length: 13 1/4 inches
Internal length: 12 1/8 inches 
External width: Right 4 9/16 inches
























































https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd183/BaguaDeacon/nov%2021%202010/DSC06185.jpg
[IMG]https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd183/BaguaDeacon/nov%2021%202010/DSC06183.jpg
Finally, a pair of calf Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers in size 7.5D with some shop wear to the sole. Fully leather lined unlike most pennies. AskingSOLDshipped


----------



## andcounting

Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Lovely to the touch. Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
*$45 conus*

















And lets just keep the tradliness rollin.

Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?) 3/2 wool khaki sack suit. Dartless with flat front unhemmed pants. Half lined. No Tag. I have two (2) of these suits. 
Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 32"
Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed 
*$40 conus* (*65 for both*)

















Will it ever stop?

JAB 3/2 camel hair sack jacket. Braided leather buttons.

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 31.5"
*SOLD*









I also have a seriously festive 3/2 jacket coming up as well as an impeccable 3/2 charcoal suit. Stay tuned.


----------



## AlanC

andcounting said:


> Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?)


Quality Trad shop in Mountain Brook (ritzy part of Birmingham), Alabama.


----------



## palmettoking

*Florsheim V-Cleat Longwings 10 D*

These are incredibly nice 10D Florsheim Imperials with the V-cleat on the heel. Pebble Grain brown leather. I'd rate the uppers a 8.5 out of 10 given the age. Only a small amount of creasing and there is a small scuff on the toe that can be easily buffed out. Two of the little perforations on the left toe are sort of whitish on the bottom as you can see in the photos, but hardly noticeable and I believe the _tiniest_ amount of polish down in the perforation would do nicely. Soles show more wear. I'd give them a 7 out of 10, and a six out of 10 on the heel.. The interior looks almost new, and there is no "foot smell" at all. The Florsheim label on the inside is unblemished. I really wish these were my size, as they are fantastic looking shoes, and they are exactly what I have been looking for, albeit two sizes two small. $80 shipped CONUS. Offers are much appreciated. Oh and there was also a pair in a size 9 (I think), but not as in good condition that I could go get for someone if they'd like.
Sole Length-12 5/8"
Sole Width-4 7/16"


----------



## sporto55

Looking to sell some items in the near future.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Exotica!*

I'll shortly be posting a lot tradly exotica, motivated in part by a need for closet space, in part by a need to find things I don't (or ever) use good homes where they'll be more actively enjoyed, and in part by a need to pay some unexpected vet bills for one of my catahoula hunting dogs, who last week confused a car for a deer (no major injuries at all, fortunately, but a lot of bruises and emergency X-rays..... This is the only time I've ever said to someone providing goods or services "Expense doesn't matter!")

*Please feel free to PM before I list these*--I've found quite a bit of my foreshadowings get picked up this way! 

*Highlights include, but not limited to....*

--A size 46 (runs small) old-style (heavyweight black waxed cotton, NOT Sylkoil) NATO-issued Barbour International, with new belt and new warm pile lined--and no intrusive Barbour logo!

--A lovely Langrock tweed topcoat, Made in Denmark, complete with its original Langrock hanger and repair swatch

--A Langrock 3/2 sack in basketweave tweed

--A beautiful tweed Half-Inverness cape (i.e., caped over the shoulders but with normal sleeves also) in immaculate condition from Bloomingdales, c. 38 to 40

--An unworn, immaculate Filson Mackinaw packer coat in charcoal, with immaculate sheepskin collar, in size 42.

--A Burberry trenchcoat in size 40R

--A Filson Double Mackinaw in blue and black plaid, size 40

--A gorgeous Alexandre of London (prior to their move to Savile Row) full-canvas Harris Tweed in a spectacular dark green-based plaid colourway

--A lovely bespoke half-Norfolk jacket.....

*and more! *

*Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## andcounting

Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Lovely to the touch. Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
*$45 conus*

















And lets just keep the tradliness rollin.

Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?) 3/2 wool khaki sack suit. Dartless with flat front unhemmed pants. Half lined. No Tag. I have two (2) of these suits. 
Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 32"
Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed 
*$40 conus* (*65 for both*)

















Just in time for Christmas. Awesome plaidy 3/2 nuttiness. Get some! It's hard to tell, but I think the dark color is a seriously deep blue.
Chest: 20"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 28"
*40 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Window

opefully there's some interest here. Church's brown Cape buck loafers they are UK 10.5 US 11. Looking for $50 shipped. I have a number of other items of interest in my thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...nsolidation-GREAT-DEALS&p=1166645#post1166645


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops on these remaining items

Since it was pretty clear no one was interested in the Southwick 3/2 hopsack blazer, and it probably wouldn't sell on eBay, I decided to cut the buttons off and see if anyone wants them. It's a set of Southwick buttons (3 large, 4 small) for a 3/2 sack. The Waterbury Button Co. of CT made the buttons.

Price: $8.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick brownish stripe 3/2 sack suit. Tropical or light worsted wool - four season weight. Very natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vented, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve. Condition is very good to excellent. 
No tagged size, but about a 39-40R

*Same deal here - if anyone wants the buttons I'll cut them off and sell them for $8.00 shipped in CONUS*

Chest: 41.75
Waist: 38.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 24
BOC: 31

Waist: 34.5
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 29.75
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $25.00<<30.00<<37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis seafoam green M2 chinos. Flat front. No cuffs. Excellent condition - just returned from the dry cleaner.

Tagged: 36
Waist: 37"
Outseam: 39.5"
Inseam: 28"
NO CUFFS

Price: $20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

This is a New, With Tags Polo Ralph Lauren contrast club (also known as tennis) collar shirt with barrel cuffs. The shirt is in perfect condition. Made in the Phillippines.

Tagged: XL
Neck: 17.5"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 36"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad








[/


----------



## hookem12387

Cool shoes, I was thinking yesterday how much I want to track down some 10.5 suede loafers.


Window said:


> opefully there's some interest here. Church's brown Cape buck loafers they are UK 10.5 US 11. Looking for $50 shipped. I have a number of other items of interest in my thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...nsolidation-GREAT-DEALS&p=1166645#post1166645


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^Oh, how I wish they were US 12.5!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Lodenfrey coat, the herringbone tweed Mad Men jacket with patch pockets, and the grey Harris tweed have now all been claimed, as has the wool partridge tie. Thank you!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Would anyone be interested in a Woodlore tie and belt hanger? It looks like this. I would be willing to sell it for $10 plus shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*42 Brown Harris Tweed Full Length Overcoat, Size44 Leather man Belts*

*Brown Harris Tweed Full Length Overcoat*

This seems to fit to about a 42R. If the jacket were a hair longer, it would be perfect for my 42L frame.
Brown Herringbone
Three leather buttons
Full lined
No darts

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri001.jpg https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri002.jpg https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri003.jpg 
https://img547.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri004.jpg https://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri007.jpg https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri008.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri009.jpg https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri013.jpg

Hand measurements:
Pit to Pit: 22"
Length from BOC: 40"
Sleeves: Measured like a shirt, it measures 35"
Shoulders: 19"

Other than a few loose threads in the lining of the rear vent (see photo), I can't find a flaw on this jacket. Absolutely gorgeous. If this fit me I wouldn't even consider offers.

*Asking $90 shipped*

Two Size 44 Leather Man Belts
-American Flags
-Dogs
https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri011.jpg

*$22 shipped each CONUS.
Take both for $40.

DROPS ON THE FOLLOWING ITEMS:
*Ties are $15>$13.50>$12>$11> *NOW $10* each CONUS, inquire about discounts on multiples or int'l.
https://img593.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg https://img801.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg
All 3.5" and silk unless otherwise noted
Group 1 L-R
1. Brooks Basics CLAIMED
2. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
3. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo
5. Lands End Charter Collection (60/40 Wool/Silk) 3.25"
6. Neiman Marcus Knit (Unmarked fabric, I believe silk.) 2.75"
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes009.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg
Group 2 L-R
1. Brooks 346 3.75"
2. Brooks Makers Christmas Wreaths
3. Pintail Anchors 80/20 Poly/Silk SOLD
4. Robert Talbott
5. Ralph Lauren Polo Equestrian
6. Robert Talbot Christmas Bowtie

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg

1. Ben Silver 3.25" CLAIMED
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15* *> now $13.50 > $12.50* > 11.50 > 10 > 9*> now $8*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5 > $4 > $3 now free with the other tie*

* Pendleton Grey 2B Tweed*
https://img602.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes020.jpg https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg 
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes022.jpg https://img825.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes013.jpg 
Unmarked size, measures about 42R
Leather elbow patches!
Hand measurements: 
Shoulders 19.5"
P2P 22"
Sleeves 24.75"
Length 30" 
$30>$27>$24> $21.50 > NOW $18 +3 west of Chicago OR OFFER

*BLUE BB Makers OCBD*
Must iron, made in USA.
Size: 16.5 - 32, traditional cut
Collars are unlined

As you can see, one of the shirts has a weird line of discoloration on the inside of the collar. It doesn't appear to be ink, and it isn't visible on the other side of the fabric, nor would it be visible when worn. Other than that, no visible flaws.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd001.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd002.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd006.jpg

$25>$23>$21> NOW $19 CONUS for the shirt on the right without the ring around the collar. The flawed shirt has been CLAIMED.

*Blue Brooks Brothers OCBD 17.5 x 36*
Traditional cut, made in USA
The color is somewhere between the classic OCBD blue and French blue.

https://img638.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes004.jpg
https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes005.jpg

$21> NOW $19 shipped CONUS.

* Lands End Navy Surcingle Belt*

44" from center hole to end of strap.
Like new condition.
Made in USA
https://img708.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes007.jpg https://img541.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes007.jpg

$15 > NOW $13 shipped CONUS.


----------



## closerlook

*one time pricedrop to $27
*



closerlook said:


> Brooks Brothers "Horse-skiing in the Snow"
> A very tradly activity??
> 
> Anyway, I am content with my vintage paisley brooks braces, so these can go.
> They are immaculate.
> Bought them new.
> I've worn them twice.
> 
> woven silk
> 
> $35 CONUS via paypal


----------



## closerlook

Price drop to $37. If it doesn't sell I'll just keep it.



closerlook said:


> *POLO FAIR ISLE TURTLE NECK
> *
> 
> Just in time for your ski trip
> 
> Sz Small
> chest: 21in pit to pit
> Paypal $49 + 5 west of Chicago/ south of VA


----------



## tonylumpkin

Some new things to offer and some older things with price cuts.

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/pring.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/prin1.jpg/

A vintage Hardwick 3-piece, 3/2 sack suit. This is a tweed material in a deep grey and pale grey weave. The overall effect is charcoal grey. The condition is excellent and the jacket has a welted back seam and latched vent. Hardwick, or at least the name, is still around, but back in the day they were a major player in Ivy League clothing. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 17.5", length 29". Trousers: waist 15" +3", inseam 29.5" +3". Vest 17.5" across the widest point of the chest . Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL HARDWICK PICTURES:* https://img812.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=3piecetweed.jpg
https://img818.imageshack.us/i/3piecetweed.jpg/

I have to admit that I'm somewhat amazed by how nice these shoes are. This is a pair of once worn, tan longwings tagged with the Penneys house brand Stafford. I believe these must be made in the Florsheim factory that produces the Made in India Kenmoors as they are near indentical. These are in near perfect condition, with double leather soles, Goodyear storm welts and VERY nice leather. Size 10.5 M. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS

*ADDITIONAL LONGWING PICTUES:* https://img15.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=staflw.jpg
https://img230.imageshack.us/i/staflw1.jpg/

A Brooks Brothers made in the USA blue OCBD size 17/34. In great condition. Asking $24 shipped CONUS

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd1.jpg/

*PRICE CUTS ON THESE JACKETS*

Straight from the "60s...a GTO by Campus 3/2 sack, tweed jacket. I had no idea that these jackets we were wearing in college and high school were so well constructed. This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent. This coat is in remarkably good condition for a 40 to 50 year old jacket and has no issues at all. It could use a pressing. Shoulders are unpadded. Approximate measurements are: chest 20", sleeves 23.5" +1.75", shoulders 17.5" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/campusq.jpg/
*MORE CAMPUS PICS HERE:* https://img709.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=campusz.jpg

Probably from the same closet as the Campus above is this grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## DFPyne

*Coming Soon: Size 34 Alligator Belt*

I have up for grabs a hand finished Paul Stuart Black American Alligator Belt in Size 34
The belt reads - Species: Alligator Mississipiensis; Origin: Louisiana Hunt 1988

There is slight memory in the last hole, but for its age all in all its quality is pretty excellent

Pics to come after thanksgiving weekend, but you can get in on the action beforehand for just $50 CONUS


----------



## sunra

Those Campus jackets and charcoal suit are gorgeous. If only they were a bit bigger....


----------



## palmettoking

Big Thanksgiving Weekend Price Drop
80 > 60 shipped CONUS



palmettoking said:


> These are incredibly nice 10D Florsheim Imperials with the V-cleat on the heel. Pebble Grain brown leather. I'd rate the uppers a 8.5 out of 10 given the age. Only a small amount of creasing and there is a small scuff on the toe that can be easily buffed out. Two of the little perforations on the left toe are sort of whitish on the bottom as you can see in the photos, but hardly noticeable and I believe the _tiniest_ amount of polish down in the perforation would do nicely. Soles show more wear. I'd give them a 7 out of 10, and a six out of 10 on the heel.. The interior looks almost new, and there is no "foot smell" at all. The Florsheim label on the inside is unblemished. I really wish these were my size, as they are fantastic looking shoes, and they are exactly what I have been looking for, albeit two sizes two small. $60 shipped CONUS. Offers are much appreciated. Oh and there was also a pair in a size 9 (I think), but not as in good condition that I could go get for someone if they'd like.
> Sole Length-12 5/8"
> Sole Width-4 7/16"


----------



## jfkemd

*Coats, ties and AE loafers*

*JAB 3/2 sack*
100% silk
no flaws
fully lined
measurements:
shoulders: 17.5
armpits: 20.5
length BOC: 30.5
sleeves: 24.5
$35 shipped CONUS 
will ship international--actual cost










*Nordstrom
3/2 sack*
measurements:
shoulders: 18
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 30.5
sleeves: 24.25
half lined
$40 CONUS shipped or actual if outside US










*Bullock and Jones tweed*
darted but very nice
has natural shoulders
cool ticket pocket
single vent
lapped seams
fully lined
no flaws
$35 shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside US
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21.5
waist: 21.5
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 25










*Ties*
top to bottom w widths
lands end charter club repp: 3.25
richman brothers skiing emblematic (polyester): 3
kincaid and company repp: 3
robert talbott emblematic: 3.5
$10 eachCONUS or actual if outside the US, will adjust price if taken as a lot











*AE Walden Penny Loafers*
9D 
uppers are in excellent shape
has minor wear on the heels
$35 shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside US


----------



## a pine tree

jfkemd said:


> *Bullock and Jones tweed*
> darted but very nice
> has natural shoulders
> cool ticket pocket
> single vent
> lapped seams
> fully lined
> no flaws


Nice! What are the measurements?


----------



## Steve Smith

sunra said:


> Those Campus jackets and charcoal suit are gorgeous. If only they were a bit bigger....


I second that, particularly that GTO.

And those Florsheims just up the page are fabulous.


----------



## tonylumpkin

The Hardwick suit and the Stafford longwings are GONE.

Some new things to offer and some older things with price cuts.

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/pring.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/prin1.jpg/

A vintage Hardwick 3-piece, 3/2 sack suit. This is a tweed material in a deep grey and pale grey weave. The overall effect is charcoal grey. The condition is excellent and the jacket has a welted back seam and latched vent. Hardwick, or at least the name, is still around, but back in the day they were a major player in Ivy League clothing. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 17.5", length 29". Trousers: waist 15" +3", inseam 29.5" +3". Vest 17.5" across the widest point of the chest . *GONE*

*ADDITIONAL HARDWICK PICTURES:* https://img812.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=3piecetweed.jpg
https://img818.imageshack.us/i/3piecetweed.jpg/

I have to admit that I'm somewhat amazed by how nice these shoes are. This is a pair of once worn, tan longwings tagged with the Penneys house brand Stafford. I believe these must be made in the Florsheim factory that produces the Made in India Kenmoors as they are near indentical. These are in near perfect condition, with double leather soles, Goodyear storm welts and VERY nice leather. Size 10.5 M. *GONE*

*ADDITIONAL LONGWING PICTUES:* https://img15.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=staflw.jpg
https://img230.imageshack.us/i/staflw1.jpg/

A Brooks Brothers made in the USA blue OCBD size 17/34. In great condition. Asking $24 shipped CONUS

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd1.jpg/

*PRICE CUTS ON THESE JACKETS*

Straight from the "60s...a GTO by Campus 3/2 sack, tweed jacket. I had no idea that these jackets we were wearing in college and high school were so well constructed. This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent. This coat is in remarkably good condition for a 40 to 50 year old jacket and has no issues at all. It could use a pressing. Shoulders are unpadded. Approximate measurements are: chest 20", sleeves 23.5" +1.75", shoulders 17.5" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/campusq.jpg/
*MORE CAMPUS PICS HERE:* https://img709.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=campusz.jpg

Probably from the same closet as the Campus above is this grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS.

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## hockeyinsider

Used American Living quilted coat with corduroy collar and cuffs. The coat is black and a men's size large. It's in excellent condition. I'm asking $30 or best offer plus $7 shipping and handling. Please private message me if you're interested.

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/whatimwearing.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

I like that herringbone sack, but the buttons are so smushed together. unlike the traditional spread of the coat about it.


----------



## sporto55

tonylumpkin said:


> Some new things to offer and some older things with price cuts.
> 
> Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/pring.jpg/
> https://img840.imageshack.us/i/prin1.jpg/
> 
> A vintage Hardwick 3-piece, 3/2 sack suit. This is a tweed material in a deep grey and pale grey weave. The overall effect is charcoal grey. The condition is excellent and the jacket has a welted back seam and latched vent. Hardwick, or at least the name, is still around, but back in the day they were a major player in Ivy League clothing. Approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 17.5", length 29". Trousers: waist 15" +3", inseam 29.5" +3". Vest 17.5" across the widest point of the chest . Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL HARDWICK PICTURES:* https://img812.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=3piecetweed.jpg
> https://img818.imageshack.us/i/3piecetweed.jpg/
> 
> I have to admit that I'm somewhat amazed by how nice these shoes are. This is a pair of once worn, tan longwings tagged with the Penneys house brand Stafford. I believe these must be made in the Florsheim factory that produces the Made in India Kenmoors as they are near indentical. These are in near perfect condition, with double leather soles, Goodyear storm welts and VERY nice leather. Size 10.5 M. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> *ADDITIONAL LONGWING PICTUES:* https://img15.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=staflw.jpg
> https://img230.imageshack.us/i/staflw1.jpg/
> 
> A Brooks Brothers made in the USA blue OCBD size 17/34. In great condition. Asking $24 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/
> https://img404.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd1.jpg/
> 
> *PRICE CUTS ON THESE JACKETS*
> 
> Straight from the "60s...a GTO by Campus 3/2 sack, tweed jacket. I had no idea that these jackets we were wearing in college and high school were so well constructed. This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent. This coat is in remarkably good condition for a 40 to 50 year old jacket and has no issues at all. It could use a pressing. Shoulders are unpadded. Approximate measurements are: chest 20", sleeves 23.5" +1.75", shoulders 17.5" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/campusq.jpg/
> *MORE CAMPUS PICS HERE:* https://img709.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=campusz.jpg
> 
> Probably from the same closet as the Campus above is this grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
> *MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


What type of tie could you wear with the vest? Striped or Solid?


----------



## frosejr

jhcam8 said:


> 3 pair BRACES $25 - in good shape
> 2 pr Trafalager - 1 silk I believe
> 1 pr Hilfiger - kind of a linen look - perfect for summer gear
> free - 1 pr Downey & Brouke - creased at the keeper


Received these today, perfect deal! jhcam8 is a great seller.


----------



## unmodern

*Sterlingwear p-coat*

Not a thrift store find, but might be of interest to some. Sterlingwear Navigator p-coat, size 36-short, black. This is too short for me, but I realized it too late for an exchange with the manufacturer.

The Navigator is cut just like the Authentic but with full satin lining instead of half satin/half fleece; plus, it's 100% virgin wool as opposed to 80/20 wool/nylon. Union-made in USA. Thickest, heaviest p-coat around.

Sterlingwear's description & specs: https://www.sterlingwear.com/cart/index.php?p=product&id=5&parent=1

Measurements:

Sleeve: 32" from neck ; 23.25" from shoulder
Shoulder : 17.5"
Length from BOC : 29"
P2P : 19.75"

It's NWOT. Just tried on, never worn.

Sells for $160 + ca. $9 shipping from the manufacturer; I'm asking just *$155 shipped CONUS* (elsewhere, enquire).


----------



## Mannix

Florsheim Imperial Longwings, size 11.5A. Asking $70 shipped in conus.

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/pics015.jpg/
https://img339.imageshack.us/i/pics018d.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

a pine tree said:


> Nice! What are the measurements?


oops
sorry about that
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 21


----------



## TweedyDon

The Chipp green tartan trousers, the Paul Stuart cashmere/wool trousers, the tartan cap by Mizen, the Bean Norwegian sweater, and the houndstooth 3/2 sack by Ballot of Princeton are now all claimed--thank you!


----------



## unmodern

Quick price drop : now *$145 shipped CONUS*.



unmodern said:


> Not a thrift store find, but might be of interest to some. Sterlingwear Navigator p-coat, size 36-short, black. This is too short for me, but I realized it too late for an exchange with the manufacturer.
> 
> The Navigator is cut just like the Authentic but with full satin lining instead of half satin/half fleece; plus, it's 100% virgin wool as opposed to 80/20 wool/nylon. Union-made in USA. Thickest, heaviest p-coat around.
> 
> Sterlingwear's description & specs: https://www.sterlingwear.com/cart/index.php?p=product&id=5&parent=1
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Sleeve: 32" from neck ; 23.25" from shoulder
> Shoulder : 17.5"
> Length from BOC : 29"
> P2P : 19.75"
> 
> It's NWOT. Just tried on, never worn.
> 
> Sells for $160 + ca. $9 shipping from the manufacturer; I'm asking just *$155 shipped CONUS* (elsewhere, enquire).


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets, bespoke suit, Scottish sweater for Britches, and ties!*

*PRICE DROPS--and offers very welcome!*

*Please avert your eyes from the Italian intruders in (1) and (2)!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) Corneliani Wool/alpaca jacket with patch pockets Canvassed*

I've no idea how to describe the patterning of the weave of this jacket, so you'll just have to look at the pictures! This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with patch pockets. It's ventless (as Flusser recommends), and, obviously, was made in Italy. It's made from 80% wool, 20% alpaca. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$40 or offer.*

Tagged a 40R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties056.jpg/ https://img528.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties058.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties057.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties060.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties061.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties063.jpg/

*2) Corneliani Wool/silk/cashmere dual-vented jacket Canvassed. *

This is beautiful! Made in Italy for Saks from 80% wool, 15% silk, and 5% cashmere the fabric has a lovely texture and drape. It's also fully lined and fully canvassed, and boasts dual vents. It has some loose stitching under the right arm in the lining, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$40 or offer.*

Tagged an EU50, but please see measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties064.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties069.jpg/ https://img89.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties067.jpg/ https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties070.jpg/ https://img200.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties071.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties072.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties073.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties075.jpg/

*4) Beautiful overcheck jacket with patch pockets! Canvassed*

This is simply beautiful, although it does have some minor flaws, as I note below. Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this is almost certainly bespoke; it has no indication of the maker, and the quality of the construction is terrific. It has the always-desirable three patch pockets with lovely curved bottoms, and matching curved lapels. It is unvented, as Flusser prefers. This is a wonderful country jacket! It does, though, have some minor flaws, which could be easy fixes or else ignored. (My favourite course of action!) First, there are minor marks on the cuffs, which though hard to see are there. Second, there's a thread break on the back--again, hard to spot, but there. Third, the top buttonhole could use a restitch. Finally, one of the elbows is starting to wear through, and should be patched soon--although it has at least another year of use before this is necessary, and I'll include leather patching material with the jacket. All these flaws are shown. This would be a superb weekend jacket for the winter or Fall, as it's a lovely heavyweight tweed!

Given its flaws, I'm asking *just $23 or offer* for this half-canvassed beauty!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties025.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties027.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties029.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties030.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties031.jpg/ https://img89.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties032.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties033.jpg/ https://img101.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties043.jpg/ https://img338.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties034.jpg/

*4) Classic Mad Men three-button sack for Bamberger's Canvassed*!

This is terrific! A lovely rich dark brown three button sack Union made in the USA for the tradly store Bamberger's, this is a classic piece of Americana that really isn't made anymore! It's quarter-lined, fully canvassed, a single vent, beautiful narrow lapels, the classic American sack cut, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only flaw is that the locker loop on the inside is off on one side! My pictures really don't do this justice at all.

Asking just *$32 or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30 5/8

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties006.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties010.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties008.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties009.jpg/

*5) Ballot of Princeton cord jacket Canvassed*

Another trad. staple from the (now defunct) rivals to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot of Princeton, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed. It has a single vent, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small waterspot on the inside lining (shown).

Asking just *$32 or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties144.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties145.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties146.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties147.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties148.jpg/ https://img100.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties149.jpg/

*6) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*

Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$34, or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*7) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$24 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/

*Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $24 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/

*Ties!*

*All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties101.jpg/

*From left to right in main picture:*

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties102.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties103.jpg/

a) Shiaparelli leopards. Tired of your standard Hermes? Why not switch things around with this beautiful vintage Shiaparelli? In excellent condition except for some minor rumpling from storage at the end of the blade--easily fixed with a quick steam! Hence asking just $13!

https://img220.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties104.jpg/ https://img530.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties105.jpg/

b) Paisley for Princeton's University Shop. Asking just $10.

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties107.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties106.jpg/

c) XMI regimental. Asking just $11


----------



## catside

catside said:


> Yale CO-OP Rescue operation. My lovely spouse thinks I finally went over the edge.
> 
> 3 BD shirts lighter material, slimmer fit, correctly tagged at 16.5 34-35. I don't want to divide the lot.
> 
> https://img27.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue002.jpg/
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/yalerescue001.jpg/


Drop
On eBay now with $40 starting bid CONUS and 70 BIN.

Will donate the proceeds to an educational charity, and will do so from now on for every Yale Co-Op item that I find and sell or even better if it is my size, that I wear.


----------



## jfkemd

*Huntington 3/2 sack blazer*
flannel
fully lined
marked 42R
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
length BOC: 30.25
sleeves: 25
no noted flaws
$40 shipped CONUS 













*Polo coat*
100%cotton canvas
size is marked Small
see measurements:
shoulders: 21
armpits: 23
length from BOC: 30
sleeves: 24
no noted flaws
$35 shipped CONUS























*ties*

$10 each shipped CONUS
L-R
Jacobs Roberts LTD wool/silk --sold
BB Makers repp
Kincaid and company repp
Richman brothers emblematic (skiing, polyester)










top 2 ties L-R
Lands end charter club repp
Robert Talbott emblematic









*LL Bean lambswool sweater*
Marked Medium
excellent condition
$20 shipped CONUS


----------



## sporto55

catside said:


> Drop
> On eBay now with $40 starting bid CONUS and 70 BIN.
> Will donate the proceeds to an educational charity, and will do so from now on for every Yale Co-Op item that I find and sell or even better if it is my size, that I wear.


What is the material: Cotton, cotton blend or polyester?


----------



## sporto55

jfkemd said:


> *Huntington 3/2 sack blazer*
> flannel
> fully lined
> marked 42R
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 30.25
> sleeves: 25
> no noted flaws
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo coat*
> 100%cotton canvas
> size is marked Small
> see measurements:
> shoulders: 21
> armpits: 23
> length from BOC: 30
> sleeves: 24
> no noted flaws
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ties*
> 
> $10 each shipped CONUS
> L-R
> Jacobs Roberts LTD wool/silk --sold
> BB Makers repp
> Kincaid and company repp
> Richman brothers emblematic (skiing, polyester)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top 2 ties L-R
> Lands end charter club repp
> Robert Talbott emblematic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LL Bean lambswool sweater*
> Marked Medium
> excellent condition
> $20 shipped CONUS


what's the measurements on the Bean sweater. Is a larger medium?


----------



## chiamdream

100% wool Country Gentleman driving cap. I'm pretty sure this is the "Cuffley" model. Size M, which seems to mean between size 7 and 7 1/8, although the inside is elasticized. I usually wear a 7 3/4 and this fits fine. Purchased new a couple of years ago and I think I wore it twice. Asking $20 shipped to your door - trades and partial trades considered (40R, medium in most things).












I'll happily measure this on request, but I fear there may be no interest whatsoever. The good: vintage Brooks "346" blazer, 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, marked 41R, kind of a darker slate blue with no noticeable wear - it might as well be NOS. The bad: I can't find a content tag, but it's definitely a wool/poly blend. If it fit me, I'd wear it, but it's a bit big. Happy to let it go for $25 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brown Harris Tweed Full Length Overcoat - DROP*

*Brown Harris Tweed Full Length Overcoat*

This seems to fit to about a 42R. If the jacket were a hair longer, it would be perfect for my 42L frame.
Brown Herringbone
Three leather buttons
Full lined
No darts

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri001.jpg https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri002.jpg https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri003.jpg 
https://img547.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri004.jpg https://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri007.jpg https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri008.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri009.jpg https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri013.jpg

Hand measurements:
Pit to Pit: 22"
Length from BOC: 40"
Sleeves: Measured like a shirt, it measures 35"
Shoulders: 19"

Other than a few loose threads in the lining of the rear vent (see photo), I can't find a flaw on this jacket. Absolutely gorgeous. If this fit me I wouldn't even consider offers.

$90 > *Asking $80 shipped* CONUS +5 west of Chicago. Int'l inquire.


----------



## CMDC

I've decided, reluctantly, to let this jacket go. I bought this about 6 months ago from Cardinals5. I kept hoping that it would fit, but I've finally decided that its too long. After standing before the mirror one final time, I realized that I just won't wear it as much as it deserves. So, someone's gain. You won't be disappointed with this. Just looking to get what I paid Cards for it--$45 conus

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack flannel blazer. 3 patch pockets.

Tagged 40 Long

Chest: 21 pit to pit
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31.5 bottom of collar
Sleeve: 25 +1.5 to let out


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ That's a great, black label (vintage) Brooks Brothers jacket in great condition - not too many TNSIL 3-patch flannel blazers floating around anymore.



While I'm posting - can we (everyone) try to use thumbnails as much as possible and when we quote sales postings eliminate all the extraneous pictures, pretty please with peanut butter on top?


----------



## vwguy

Cardinals5 said:


> While I'm posting - can we (everyone) try to use thumbnails as much as possible and when we quote sales postings eliminate all the extraneous pictures, pretty please with peanut butter on top?


I was thinking the same thing!

Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cards and CDMC,
How does that jacket fit size wise?
I only ask because I had an older blck label jacket that seemed to run small, and I'm hoping this one might be the same.


----------



## CMDC

I'm more of a 39 than 40 and found that it fit me perfectly through the body.


----------



## jfkemd

sporto55 said:


> what's the measurements on the Bean sweater. Is a larger medium?


it is larger medium.
I own a current offering from LL Bean and this is definitely bigger.


----------



## HalfLegend

catside said:


> Drop
> On eBay now with $40 starting bid CONUS and 70 BIN.
> 
> Will donate the proceeds to an educational charity, and will do so from now on for every Yale Co-Op item that I find and sell or even better if it is my size, that I wear.


Can't say how impressed I am with your decision to do this. Especially at this time of the year, we can't give enough. I tip my hat to you sir. :icon_cheers:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have posted five suits in the Sales forum. Three are sack, but they have pleated trousers, and so I did not want to offend sensibilities here.

They are all, I think, gorgeous suits that I'd keep in a second if they fit. Two of the sacks are Southwicks, the third is a Norman Hilton.


----------



## palmettoking

Another drop...
80>60>55 shipped CONUS



palmettoking said:


> These are incredibly nice 10D Florsheim Imperials with the V-cleat on the heel. Pebble Grain brown leather. I'd rate the uppers a 8.5 out of 10 given the age. Only a small amount of creasing and there is a small scuff on the toe that can be easily buffed out. Two of the little perforations on the left toe are sort of whitish on the bottom as you can see in the photos, but hardly noticeable and I believe the _tiniest_ amount of polish down in the perforation would do nicely. Soles show more wear. I'd give them a 7 out of 10, and a six out of 10 on the heel.. The interior looks almost new, and there is no "foot smell" at all. The Florsheim label on the inside is unblemished. I really wish these were my size, as they are fantastic looking shoes, and they are exactly what I have been looking for, albeit two sizes two small. $55 shipped CONUS. Offers are much appreciated. Oh and there was also a pair in a size 9 (I think), but not as in good condition that I could go get for someone if they'd like.
> Sole Length-12 5/8"
> Sole Width-4 7/16"


----------



## DFPyne

I have up for grabs a hand finished Paul Stuart Black American Alligator Belt in Size 34

The belt reads - Species: Alligator Mississipiensis; Origin: Louisiana Hunt 1988

There is slight memory in the last hole, but for its age all in all its quality is pretty excellent







$50 CONUS or offer


----------



## AlanC

^Somebody ought to jump on that.


----------



## DrMac

AlanC said:


> ^Somebody ought to jump on that.


Agreed. Would that it was two inches larger!


----------



## a pine tree

palmettoking said:


> Another drop...
> 80>60>55 shipped CONUS


Ridiculous these haven't been sold. I'd buy in a heartbeat had I not bought some scotch grain Macneils on here a few weeks ago.


----------



## jfkemd

the huntington sack and polo coat have been claimed.


----------



## unmodern

unmodern said:


> Not a thrift store find, but might be of interest to some. Sterlingwear Navigator p-coat, size 36-short, black. This is too short for me, but I realized it too late for an exchange with the manufacturer.
> 
> The Navigator is cut just like the Authentic but with full satin lining instead of half satin/half fleece; plus, it's 100% virgin wool as opposed to 80/20 wool/nylon. Union-made in USA. Thickest, heaviest p-coat around.
> 
> Sterlingwear's description & specs: https://www.sterlingwear.com/cart/index.php?p=product&id=5&parent=1
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Sleeve: 32" from neck ; 23.25" from shoulder
> Shoulder : 17.5"
> Length from BOC : 29"
> P2P : 19.75"
> 
> It's NWOT. Just tried on, never worn.
> 
> Sells for $160 + ca. $9 shipping from the manufacturer; I'm asking just *$135 shipped CONUS* (elsewhere, enquire).


Final price drop before eBay.


----------



## TheWGP

Edit 11/29: These shirts have to go, so I'm dropping them yet again! *ALL SHIRTS EIGHT BUCKS SHIPPED!*

As usual, all prices include shipping to the CONUS, international shipping is fine, just PM me for a quote. Payment is via Paypal preferably personal, trade (or cash) offers welcome. I have plenty of buying and selling history, so have confidence!

Questions? PM me!

Also, I'm trying out doing all thumbnails - *click to zoom in! *

8) Burberrys of London Made in USA dress shirt, 17.5/36. Claimed!

12) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33, white, pink, blue stripes. 24>20>16>12>10>*$8*


----------



## andcounting

Lots of interest, but nothing confirmed yet... PRICE DROPS. Also, I'm a 46r and wear a 10.5 D - trade offers welcome. I'll see about getting some better pics up too.



andcounting said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Lovely to the touch. Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lets just keep the tradliness rollin.
> 
> Mobley and Sons (ever heard of them?) 3/2 wool khaki sack suit. Dartless with flat front unhemmed pants. Half lined. No Tag. I have two (2) of these suits.
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 26"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 32"
> Trousers: 17.5" x 36" unhemed
> *$35 conus* (*65 for both*)


----------



## andcounting

andcounting said:


> Just in time for Christmas. Awesome plaidy 3/2 nuttiness. Get some! It's hard to tell, but I think the dark color is a seriously deep blue.
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 28"
> *40 shipped CONUS*
> View attachment 1902
> View attachment 1903


Trades very welcome. I wear 46r, and 10.5d


----------



## Benson

*9.5D Walkover pebblegrain bluchers*

9.5D Walkover Made in USA pebblegrain bluchers with crepe soles
These are in excellent like-new condition. They are a bit less red than in the photos, and lean toward a dark brown. The soles are crepe, but a slightly stiffer trademarked kind that walk-over used. $35 shipped.

https://img253.imageshack.us/i/dscn8732.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/dscn8735.jpg/
https://img23.imageshack.us/i/dscn8737.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/dscn8738n.jpg/
https://img217.imageshack.us/i/dscn87340.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

I've posted a plaid 100% cashmere scarf, made I believe by Johnstons of Elgin, over on the Sales forum, and wanted to let you guys know about it too - unfortunately this one wasn't purchased on discount and is NWT so I didn't want to post it directly on the Exchange. It should definitely be of some interest to trads, particularly anglophile ones!

Here's the link:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109385-NWT-Elgin-Made-in-Scotland-cashmere-scarf-%28made-by-Johnstons-I-believe%29&p=1167452#post1167452


----------



## MidWestTrad

a pine tree said:


> Ridiculous these haven't been sold. I'd buy in a heartbeat had I not bought some scotch grain Macneils on here a few weeks ago.


Half size larger and they would be mine!


----------



## HalfLegend

Still looking for some cheap cardigans to just throw on over tee shirts or polos for semi-formal occasions. Can't pay much but will offer what I can. Probably in Mediums but Larges that run big and Smalls that run large may work. Thanks in advance. (If possible maybe some wool or lambswool blends, gets cold up here in Ohio).


----------



## jfkemd

price drop

*ties*

*price reduced to $7* each shipped CONUS
L-R
Jacobs Roberts LTD wool/silk --sold
BB Makers repp
Kincaid and company repp
Richman brothers emblematic (skiing, polyester)










top 2 ties L-R
Lands end charter club repp
Robert Talbott emblematic









*LL Bean lambswool sweater*
Marked Medium
excellent condition
*price reduced $15* shipped CONUS










[/QUOTE]


----------



## jfkemd

*Price reductions*

[/B][/B]


jfkemd said:


> *JAB 3/2 sack*
> 100% silk
> no flaws
> fully lined
> measurements:
> shoulders: 17.5
> armpits: 20.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> *price reduced $25* shipped CONUS
> will ship international--actual cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nordstrom
> 3/2 sack*
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.25
> half lined
> price reduced to $35 CONUS shipped or actual if outside US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullock and Jones tweed*
> darted but very nice
> has natural shoulders
> cool ticket pocket
> single vent
> lapped seams
> fully lined
> no flaws
> *price reduced to $30* shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside US
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 21.5
> waist: 21.5
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AE Walden Penny Loafers*
> 9D
> uppers are in excellent shape
> has minor wear on the heels
> *price reduced to $25* shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside US


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

My lord, that's a fabulous deal on those Waldens, even with rubber on the soles. I've seen varying opinions, but I love my pair. Surely someone needs these as in-case-it-rains shoes. If they fit, I'd be on them in less than a heartbeat.


----------



## roman totale XVII

I'm a pretty rookie thrifter so, as a rule, I'm only confident enough to thrift for myself. However, I couldn't pass up these beauties today. I hope someone can make use of them.
NOS (80s?) Walk-Over gunboats in pebble grain calf. Made in USA 10.5 D/B
To my eye these stack up very favorably to my similar Florsheim Imperials.
$85 shipped CONUS. Paypal Personal.
This is my first Thrift Store post, although I've bought items over the last year from many of the usual suspects (!) So feel free to ask for credentials...https://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r73/mgr300575/Matt/


----------



## catside

^^Super nice. Too bad not my size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> ^^Super nice. Too bad not my size.


If you had left them, drawn and quartering would have been too kind.

Great score.


----------



## closerlook

Would anyone be interested in a pair of vintage shell cordovan saddle bals?
I do not know the maker, as the leather lining of the shoes are in pretty bad shape. In fact the lining will have to be replaced by a cobbler, or moleskined.

That said, the shells are, of course, in their full shell glory and have a lovely browned patina.

No marked size, but they measure to about an 8 1/2 or 9.

I recently ebayed them but they do not fit me. 

pictures are on the way, with measurements.


----------



## Pugin

closerlook said:


> In fact the lining will have to be replaced by a cobbler, or moleskined.


What does it mean to "moleskine" leather? Apologies for my ignorance.


----------



## a pine tree

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> My lord, that's a fabulous deal on those Waldens, even with rubber on the soles. I've seen varying opinions, but I love my pair. *Surely someone needs these as in-case-it-rains shoes.* If they fit, I'd be on them in less than a heartbeat.


I do, but they're too small, and don't call me Shirley.
Couldn't resist. Rest in peace, Leslie :thumbs-up:


----------



## closerlook

Pugin said:


> What does it mean to "moleskine" leather? Apologies for my ignorance.


Ah, yes. Sorry.
Meaning that unlike the resiliency of shell cordovan, the supple calf leather comprising the lining has not held up to the test of time. As a result, the lining has become fragmented and at points has torn. A moleskin is a sheath of material, often leather itself, that can be applied over the damaged areas (but most importantly where the heel rests and rubs) to consolidate the torn lining.


----------



## closerlook

andcounting said:


> Trades very welcome. I wear 46r, and 10.5d


is this wool?

I may be interested.


----------



## sporto55

jfkemd said:


> *Price reductions*
> 
> [/B][/B]


how did Penny Loafers get their name. Are you supposedto put a penny in slit in each shoe?


----------



## allan

^^^ Yes, that was the fashion when I was, let us say, much younger.


----------



## s3scout

And it would naturally follow that if you did put a penny in each shoe, you would never be broke.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$35 Aquascutum raincoat; $28 Lovely classic tweed overcoat with peak lapels and lapped seams!*

The following coats are still available, *now with considerable price drops!* 

*Please PM wth interest and offers!*

*1) Double-breasted tweed overcoat with peak lapels*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is another lovely coat that wouldn't be here if it were longer! This was Made in the USA and has lapped seams throughout, on both the sleeves and on the back. It also has a hook vent, is fully lined, and is fully canvassed. It has lovely narrow peak lapels, and the tweed is beautiful and complex. The double rows of buttons show some patina, and the coat is slightly rumpled from sitting in my coat closet, pressed against Harris and Donegal cousins, so it could use a press. It also has a very small hole in the outer tweed near the bottom hem, which could be readily darned by a competent dry-cleaner tailor, or re-woven. Given this and its need for a press, this is just in Very Good condition, hence....

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 42 1/2

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties117.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties118.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties119.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties123.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties122.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties120.jpg/

*2) Aquascutum raincoat for Saks*

A lovely, classic, raincoat! This is the classic balmacaan raincoat (with a single hook vent) by Aquascutum. Made in Canada for Saks, this coat is perfect for all seasons apart from winter, as it's lacking its original zip-in liner--this doesn't affect it in any way, of course. It also has a small light-coloured scuff on the left hand shoulder (shown), and a tiny thread pull on the seam by the buttons. Given these minor flaws, this coat is in Very Good condition, hence

Asking just *$35 or offer, shipped in CONUS*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff, as raglan cut): 16 1/2
*UPDATE*: I suspect that the sleeve length on this would be around 25 1/4 on the outseam.
Shoulder: N/A, as raglan cut
Length (BOC): 43 1/2

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties137.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties138.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties141.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties140.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties142.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties143.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

I am going to start a screenplay ripping off "The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari." 

"The Closet of Tweedy Don," in which an inveterate thrifter is horrified to discover the clothes he buys and doesn't wear are assembling themselves and committing horrific murders. Plus the clothes he sells to others are similarly homicidal. Think A and E's "Hoarders" in German expressionist style.


----------



## andcounting

closerlook said:


> is this wool?
> 
> I may be interested.


Yes

excellent


----------



## TheWGP

Edit 11/30: *LAST SHIRT SIX BUCKS SHIPPED!*

As usual, all prices include shipping to the CONUS, international shipping is fine, just PM me for a quote. Payment is via Paypal preferably personal, trade (or cash) offers welcome. I have plenty of buying and selling history, so have confidence!

Questions? PM me!

Also, I'm trying out doing all thumbnails - *click to zoom in! *

8) Burberrys of London Made in USA dress shirt, 17.5/36. Sold!

12) Charles Tyrwhitt 16.5/33, white, pink, blue stripes. Note 11/30: The shirt is in good shape, and I would wear it myself if it were my size. The price is just indiciative that I want to get it out of the house!
24>20>16>12>10>8>*$6*


----------



## chiamdream

TweedyDon said:


> A lovely, classic, raincoat! This is the classic balmacaan raincoat (with a single hook vent) by Aquascutum. Made in Canada for Saks, this coat is perfect for all seasons apart from winter, as it's lacking its original zip-in liner--this doesn't affect it in any way, of course. It also has a small light-coloured scuff on the left hand shoulder (shown), and a tiny thread pull on the seam by the buttons. Given these minor flaws, this coat is in Very Good condition


Oh, _man_. This is the coat I've been waiting for...unfortunately, it's too large. What a deal. Should anyone find the same in a 40-42, please think of me.


----------



## TweedyDon

chiamdream said:


> Oh, _man_. This is the coat I've been waiting for...unfortunately, it's too large. What a deal. Should anyone find the same in a 40-42, please think of me.


How about a classic Burberry trenchcoat, with all the bells and whistles, in 40R? I'll be listing one tomorrow.....


----------



## chiamdream

If it's single-breasted, it's sold. Otherwise, I'm going to have to do my best to hold out...my better half was noting the overabundance of coats in the wardrobe not 15 hours ago.


----------



## AlanC

chiamdream said:


> If it's single-breasted, it's sold. Otherwise, I'm going to have to do my best to hold out...my better half was noting the overabundance of coats in the wardrobe not 15 hours ago.


I've got a single-breasted raincoat, very similar to the Aquascutum, by Hart Shaffner Marx, made in USA, with zip-in liner, size 40, I've been intending to list as part of a weak attempt at closet cleaning. It's a great coat. If TweedyDon's Burberry is single-breasted, though, buy his, as it's likely a nicer coat.


----------



## unmodern

So I've gone and listed the Sterlingwear Navigator peacoat on eBay, starting at $125 shipped : .


----------



## DavidW

*Small- Footed Trads*

Three of my favorite shoes have become too snug (feet getting bigger not shoes getting smaller). If your feet are this size, you'll want these since they can barely be found anywhere.

Alden Full Strap Penny, shell cordovan No. 8, brand new Alden factory restoration (except worn yesterday for 4 hours), size 6 1/2 C. Excellent condition. $175 (including new Alden flannel bags).

Alden Tassel Moc, shell cordovan No. 8, one previous Alden factory restoration with about half-life left before next one, size 6 1/2 C. Very good condition. $75 (including new Alden flannel bags).

Ralph Lauren Penny, scotch grain calf, medium brown, beautifully made, size 6 1/2 D. Worn only a couple of times. Excellent condition. $25.

Deal for all three. Pm if interested and want photos.


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> I've got a single-breasted raincoat, very similar to the Aquascutum, by Hart Shaffner Marx, made in USA, with zip-in liner, size 40, I've been intending to list as part of a weak attempt at closet cleaning. It's a great coat. If TweedyDon's Burberry is single-breasted, though, buy his, as it's likely a nicer coat.


The Burberry is the classic double-breasted trench--so I suggest you snag Alan's!


----------



## catside

^Measurements Don. Thx


----------



## CMDC

Quick batch of ties. 1 for $9, 2 for $15, 3 for $20, all 4 for $22 conus

1: RLP
2: Brooks
3: Eljo's University of Virginia emlematic
4: Ben Silver US Marine Corps


----------



## rgrossicone

rgrossicone said:


> These were in the Sales forum, but I figure there may be interest here:
> 
> Crockett & Jones 8.5 UK 9.5 US Black Medallion Cap Toe (Worn about 10 times). Just don't wear them enough. Comes with box and bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200 shipped conus or trade for shell 9.5D (or 9D Barrie/Modified Last) Would also consider trade for an Alden Indy Boot.
> 
> Vintage Camel Sport Coat 38R - Flap Patch pockets, Single Vent, 2 Button
> Shoulders-17.5"
> Length BoC-30"
> Sleeves-24"
> Chest-20"
> Waist-19
> $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress Double Breasted Grey Stripe (approx 39-40R) 4x2 Double Vented
> Jacket Chest 20"
> Waist 19"
> Shoulders 17.5"
> Length BoC 31"
> Sleeves 24"
> Pant Waist 33"
> Inseem 30.5" plus 2" cuffs
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $125
> 
> On the Jpress there is some barely noticeable reweaving on one of the sleeves, but its tiny and done well, so would only be noticed with a close inspection.


C&Js have sold. JPress 38DB drop to $115, camel Hair drop to $40.


----------



## AlanC

Here's a teaser post _a la_ Tweedy Don. I'll get pics and such up soon, but I'll be listing:

*Barbour* Burghley wax cotton duster
Size 42 -- Made in England
Solid shape, thoroughly broken in, probably needs reproofing
Name line blank, waiting for you to make it your own!

*Hart Shaffner & Marx* balmacaan raincoat, single-breasted
Size 40R
Zip in liner, excellent shape

*Lacoste* long sleeve polo, heathered blue
Size 6 - Made in Peru

*Canterbury of New Zealand* rugby shirt
Scotland with The Famous Grouse emblem
Size L - Made in South Africa
These things retail for $100-$150

*Brooks Brothers* pleated evening/tux shirt
Size 16-33 - Made in USA
Takes 3 studs

*Ike Behar* pleated evening/tux shirt
Size 16-34
Takes 4 studs


----------



## closerlook

rgrossicone said:


> C&Js have sold. JPress 38DB drop to $115, camel Hair drop to $40.


Rob is the coolest guy in New York.


----------



## catside

rgrossicone said:


> C&Js have sold. JPress 38DB drop to $115, camel Hair drop to $40.


That camel hair is a killer.


----------



## closerlook

Would anyone be interested in a pair of vintage shell cordovan saddle bals?
I do not know the maker, as the leather lining of the shoes is pretty spent, b_ut based on what I can see, I am pretty sure these are ALDEN_. the lining will have to be replaced by a cobbler, or moleskined.

That said, the shell-uppers are, of course, in their full shell glory and have a lovely browned patina.

No marked size, but they measure to about an 8 or 8 1/2.
Measurements are approx:
11 1/2 in. in length
and just under 4 and 1/4 in across at the widest part (at the ball of the foot).

I recently ebayed them but they do not fit me.

pictures are on the way, with measurements.



















the bad lining issue at the heel is pretty much endemic to the lining as a whole. But the shell-uppers are pretty much perfect.

VINTAGE SHOE TREES INCLUDED.

Asking $130 Shipped CONUS


----------



## tradfan207

closerlook said:


> Rob is the coolest guy in New York.


Second that!! Dude is killing them in NYC.


----------



## catside

Is anyone would be interested Church's made custom grade Barry Ltd black wingtips at 8.5 marked size (Maybe US, they are small for me although the length fits and I am 9E in AE), might fit 9 for narrower feet than mine? Excellent purchase turned to disappointment when I received them due to fit. Great shape, will need heel caps and that is all. Clean in and out. Open to trade, too. I also have shopworn brown Bruno Magli tassle loafers at the same exact size 8.5 or 9 narrower .

Moral of the story: You can not will a shoe to fit.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops!*

Two Size 44 Leather Man Belts
-American Flags
-Dogs
https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri011.jpg

*$22 > $20 shipped each CONUS.
Take both for $37

*Ties are $15>$13.50>$12>$11>10 *NOW $9* each CONUS, inquire about discounts on multiples or int'l.
https://img593.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg https://img801.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes001.jpg
All 3.5" and silk unless otherwise noted
Group 1 L-R
1. Brooks Basics CLAIMED
2. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
3. Brooks Makers CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo
5. Lands End Charter Collection (60/40 Wool/Silk) 3.25"
6. Neiman Marcus Knit (Unmarked fabric, I believe silk.) 2.75"
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg https://img831.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes009.jpghttps://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes010.jpg
Group 2 L-R
1. Brooks 346 3.75"
2. Brooks Makers Christmas Wreaths
3. Pintail Anchors 80/20 Poly/Silk SOLD
4. Robert Talbott
5. Ralph Lauren Polo Equestrian
6. Robert Talbot Christmas Bowtie

https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct20ties002.jpg

1. Ben Silver 3.25" CLAIMED
2. Brooks Brothers Makers 3.25" *$15* *> now $13.50 > $12.50* > 11.50 > 10 > 9> 8 *> now $7*
3. Lands End 3.25" *$5 > $4 > $3 now free with the other tie*

* Pendleton Grey 2B Tweed*
https://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes023.jpg 
CLAIMED

*BLUE BB Makers OCBD*
Must iron, made in USA.
Size: 16.5 - 32, traditional cut
Collars are unlined

As you can see, one of the shirts has a weird line of discoloration on the inside of the collar. It doesn't appear to be ink, and it isn't visible on the other side of the fabric, nor would it be visible when worn. Other than that, no visible flaws.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd001.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd002.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd006.jpg

$25>$23>$21> $19 > NOW $17.50 CONUS for the shirt on the right without the ring around the collar. The flawed shirt has been CLAIMED.

Come on folks, this is a great shirt!!

*Blue Brooks Brothers OCBD 17.5 x 36*
Traditional cut, made in USA
The color is somewhere between the classic OCBD blue and French blue.

https://img638.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes004.jpg
https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes005.jpg

CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

* Lands End Navy Surcingle Belt*

44" from center hole to end of strap.
Like new condition.
Made in USA
https://img708.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes007.jpg https://img541.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novemberclothes007.jpg

$15 > $13 > NOW $11 shipped CONUS.


----------



## sporto55

closerlook said:


> Would anyone be interested in a pair of vintage shell cordovan saddle bals?
> I do not know the maker, as the leather lining of the shoes is pretty spent. the lining will have to be replaced by a cobbler, or moleskined.
> 
> That said, the shell-uppers are, of course, in their full shell glory and have a lovely browned patina.
> 
> No marked size, but they measure to about an 8 or 8 1/2.
> Measurements are approx:
> 11 1/2 in. in length
> and just under 4 and 1/4 in across at the widest part (at the ball of the foot).
> 
> I recently ebayed them but they do not fit me.
> 
> pictures are on the way, with measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad lining issue at the heel is pretty much endemic to the lining as a whole. But the shell-uppers are pretty much perfect.
> 
> VINTAGE SHOE TREES INCLUDED.
> 
> Asking $130 Shipped CONUS


How old are they?


----------



## closerlook

sporto55 said:


> How old are they?


Its hard to say. But I see no cracks on the shell whatsoever, and while patined the color remains between brown and burgundy. 
I will of course treat them to a nice rubdown with some of the venetian shoe cream to ensure their oiliness, upon the buyer's request.
They also can't be too old, because they retain all of the tell-tale signs of contemporary Alden shoes, which, of course, also leads me to believe these are aldens.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have posted ties on the sales forum, some of which--I'm thinking the Ben Silver and Notre Dame emblematic--may have interest here.


----------



## jfkemd

*price reductions*



jfkemd said:


> *JAB 3/2 sack*
> 100% silk
> no flaws
> fully lined
> measurements:
> shoulders: 17.5
> armpits: 20.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> *now $25* shipped CONUS
> will ship international--actual cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nordstrom
> 3/2 sack*
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.25
> half lined
> *now $30* CONUS shipped or actual if outside US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/?action=view&current=DSC_0013-5.jp


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*
the Talbot ,LE and BB repp ties have been claimed
*remaining ties are $5 each $8 if taken together* shipped CONUS
L-R
Jacobs Roberts LTD wool/silk --sold
BB Makers repp
Kincaid and company repp
Richman brothers emblematic (skiing, polyester)










top 2 ties L-R
Lands end charter club repp
Robert Talbott emblematic









*LL Bean lambswool sweater*
*claimed*


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

*Bullock and Jones tweed*
darted but very nice
has natural shoulders
cool ticket pocket
single vent
lapped seams
fully lined
no flaws
*now$25* shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside US
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21.5
waist: 21.5
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 25


----------



## closerlook

*I am bringing the price down to $99 for these.*



closerlook said:


> Would anyone be interested in a pair of vintage shell cordovan saddle bals?
> I do not know the maker, as the leather lining of the shoes is pretty spent, b_ut based on what I can see, I am pretty sure these are ALDEN_. the lining will have to be replaced by a cobbler, or moleskined.
> 
> That said, the shell-uppers are, of course, in their full shell glory and have a lovely browned patina.
> 
> No marked size, but they measure to about an 8 or 8 1/2.
> Measurements are approx:
> 11 1/2 in. in length
> and just under 4 and 1/4 in across at the widest part (at the ball of the foot).
> 
> I recently ebayed them but they do not fit me.
> 
> pictures are on the way, with measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad lining issue at the heel is pretty much endemic to the lining as a whole. But the shell-uppers are pretty much perfect.
> 
> VINTAGE SHOE TREES INCLUDED.
> 
> Asking $99 Shipped CONUS


----------



## DFPyne

Price Drop:
Hand finished Paul Stuart Black American Alligator Belt in Size 34

The belt reads - Species: Alligator Mississipiensis; Origin: Louisiana Hunt 1988

There is slight memory in the last hole, but for its age all in all its quality is pretty excellent







$40 CONUS


----------



## The Rambler

some 34 ought to buy that outstanding belt.


----------



## Reptilicus

NWOT Woolrich Classic Wool Field Coat. I don't think I have ever worn this coat. Size Medium. Pit to Pit measures 25" Arm measured as shirt is 35". Plenty of room inside for layering. All buttons have been reinforced by tailor. Asking $90 shipped. I may still have the tags for this coat.More photos here: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Woolrich/


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Rambler said:


> some 34 ought to buy that outstanding belt.


Stunned that it is still available. And that's quite the jacket from Reptilicus.


----------



## AlanC

No more teases, here are the goods. Sorry for the awful pictures.

*SOLD!* Barbour Burghley wax cotton duster
Size 42 -- Made in England
Solid shape, thoroughly broken in, probably needs reproofing
Name line blank, waiting for you to make it your own!

$75 delivered CONUS Paypal -- A steal of a price vs. retail, but I'd like to move this along to someone who can use it.

https://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img32550.jpg https://img585.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img32570.jpg

*Hart Shaffner & Marx* balmacaan raincoat, single-breasted
Size 40R
Zip in liner, excellent shape. This is the classic Trad raincoat.
$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img52.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3265n0.jpg https://img834.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3263w.jpg

*SOLD!* Lacoste long sleeve polo, heathered blue
Size 6 - Made in Peru
$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal



*Canterbury of New Zealand* rugby shirt
Scotland with The Famous Grouse emblem
Size L - Made in South Africa
These things retail for $100-$150
$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3247tv.jpg https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3249.jpg

Take either evening shirt for *$22 delivered CONUS*. Just in time for holiday wear!



*Brooks Brothers* pleated evening/tux shirt
Size 16-33 - Made in USA
Takes 3 studs

*Ike Behar* pleated evening/tux shirt
Size 16-34
Takes 4 studs
The bottom button is broken, but the replacement button is still attached.


----------



## DFPyne

The Paul Stuart Black American Alligator Belt is SOLD!

Thank you for all the kind words on the item, the next owner sure is lucky.


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC's Burghley is terrific--mine was easily the dryest coat I ever owned!

The tweed jacket with rounded lapels and overcheck in need of elbow patches has now been claimed.

Owing to my grading of papers going more slowly that I expected, the *Tradly Exotica* I mentioned above will all be here on Saturday....

And it will definitely be worth the wait, especially since it will be joined by several more tweeds, from size 34 (a lovely houndstooth 3/2 sack with lapped seams and a hook vent!) to size 44 (with overcheck and patch pockets), and many sizes in between!


----------



## palmettoking

I can't wait for the 44 items Tweedy.


----------



## JCrewfan

*Andover Shop sport coat*

I am offering here a very nice jacket by the Andover Shop. It is fully canvased and lined; it has a beige herringbone pattern with yellow and blue windowpane overlay; it has two buttons in front and four non-functioning buttons on each sleeve; it has a single vent and darts. The jacket is made in the USA of 100% wool.

This item is in excellent condition. The only issue I can find is some loose stitching on the liner near the vent.

The size is not tagged, but measurements suggest a 38R:

Chest (P2P): 20"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 31"

Asking price is $50 and includes CONUS shipping.

(Images are clickable.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Harris Tweed meets Gore-Tex: The best of both worlds. This hat, size extra large by LL Bean, has no apparent flaws. Just SOLD


----------



## jaredhicks

*Edward Green shoes, LL Bean Shetland Jacket*

First, the appetizer: An L.L. Bean "Insulated Blazer Jacket", in brown herringbone Shetland wool lined with Thinsulate. For reference, the current season's offering is , where you can find better pictures than my phone can take. This one is, as far as I can tell, in like-new condition (the pockets are still sewn shut). Tagged 40R but measures larger:
Chest: 23 in
Shoulders: 19.5 in
Length: 31.25 in
Sleeves: 26 in
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img0418z.jpg/https://img210.imageshack.us/i/img0419jy.jpg/
Asking $70 shipped in CONUS.

Now, I have two pairs of *Edward Green* oxfords that need a good home. I think that both are approximately US 9.5D, but those of you who are better informed should feel free to correct me:
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img04160.jpg/https://img208.imageshack.us/i/img0415xh.jpg/

One pair is a plain cap-toe:
https://img220.imageshack.us/i/img0405e.jpg/https://img152.imageshack.us/i/img0406c.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/img0407mt.jpg/https://img253.imageshack.us/i/img04080.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img0410hv.jpg/

The other is a brogued cap-toe:
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img0404la.jpg/https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img0411m.jpg/https://img258.imageshack.us/i/img0412m.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img0413s.jpg/https://img526.imageshack.us/i/img0414l0.jpg/

In both cases, the uppers are in very nice condition, except for a few scratches on the toe of the right brogued shoe:
https://img249.imageshack.us/i/img0421vy.jpg/

*But *note from the photos that both may be close to the point of needing re-soled (note especially the damage to the toe of the right brogued shoe). When I posted these in the thrift store thread, several members suggested that the soles and heels are likely original, and hence still able to be recrafted by EG. Based on this SF thread, the cost is likely to be around $400, depending on the exchange rate, if you go that route.

Since I'm hoping to use the sale of both pairs to help finance a pair of Park Avenues, I'm going to start by asking *$150* (shipped CONUS) for each pair; I will, of course, consider other offers, since I'd like to see them go to someone here rather than have to sell them on eBay. Please let me know if you want to see additional photos or have any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

Alas, I fear those EGs would be too wide for me. It's a good thing as I need not to buy them, but it sure would be tempting. Those are a steal at that price. It looks to me like those simply have wear at the toes mainly wearing away the leather covering over the threads. I'm not sure those need to be resoled.


----------



## catside

^Anybody knows how much EG recrafting costs?

Edit: Found it. 200 to 300 pounds including shipping. Oh well!


----------



## efdll

Anyone know for sure that those EG's are 9 1/2 D U.S.?


----------



## TheWGP

Those EG's are a great rare find. Someone find some in 11/11.5E or F for me  Hey, a man can dream! 

Seriously though, yes, those would equate a 9.5D US for sure. They're on the 202 last, which fits generally a touch wider than the 888 last and has a rounder nose (the 888 last is a bit longer and narrower, with a chiseled toe). Hence, if you're maybe a 9.5D and-a-half these might still work. I would not go for these if you're a US 9.5B or C - the width would skew slightly on the wide side I believe.

Also, a note of respect to jaredhicks for keeping these on here for a great price that's fair to what he wants to purchase, rather than posting on the 'bay!


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*3 Jackets (2 Tweed, 1 Tweed-ish) - 1 Southwick, 1 Polo (Canvassed), 1 Brooks (39-42) .... 2B and 3/2 Roll*

Gents,

I have for sale 3 lovely autumn/winter sports coats that just don't quite fit. I actually purchased all three of these, at one time or another, off of this forum - which I think vouches for their quality in and of itself. Just trying to break even (or come close) so the Polo is $40 and the other two are $30. All CONUS.

1. Gorgeous 2B Tan Herringbone Tweed (measurements, description, and pictures from original poster):

_Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.

This is lovely, and, being Union-made in the USA, dates from a time when Polo clothing was actually well worth what you'd pay for it! This is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. This is very Brideshead Revisited! It's in excellent condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Length: 33
Shoulder: 18.5_

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds049.jpg/
https://img375.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds052.jpg/

2. Deep tweed herringbone for Sir Winston Ltd. (Omaha, NB). I'm almost certain the original seller said that this was made by Southwick and it appears to be, despite the absence of such marking. If not, it is of comparable quality. Brown and dark charcoal black with ever-so-subtle flecks of maroon and hunter green. Half-lined.

Measurements:

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25
Length: 33
Shoulder: 18

https://img207.imageshack.us/i/1000000533.jpg/
https://img137.imageshack.us/i/1000000532.jpg/
https://img508.imageshack.us/i/1000000534.jpg/

3. Perfect "Brooks Brothers 346" 3/2 Roll. Not tweed, but gives the slight appearance of such. Kind of light as it is only half-lined the colors a rich brown and black.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 32
Shoulder: 17.5

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/1000000530.jpg/
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/1000000529.jpg/
https://img593.imageshack.us/i/1000000528.jpg/[/IMG]

Pardon the quality of pictures and feel free to ask any questions.

Cheers,

MAM


----------



## Reptilicus

BrooksStorm® Walking Coat Mens size Large. Chest 25.5" (44 R), Shoulder 19.75", Arm 35.25" measured as shirt, Length 33.5". Asking $100 shipped. I was given this coat last year as a gift. I wore it for exactly one day but found it to be too large. It has been stored in the closet ever since. Brooks Brothers Item # 781N. Pure wool. Loro Piana Storm System fabric. 3/4 length style. Full zip with button over placket. Convenient interior and exterior pockets. Treated to be wind and water resistant. Cord management system for a cell phone or MP3 player. Special care instructions listed on garment. Fabric woven in Italy. The spots on the photos are courtesy of the camera. The coat is completely clean and in perfect condition. More photos at: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Brooks Walking Coat/


----------



## brozek

Any interest in a black cashmere dress overcoat? I already have a similar one, but this was too good a deal to pass up and I'd like to pass it along to someone here. It needs a cleaning, but is otherwise in good shape. I would call it about a 40 or maybe 42, but full measurements are below. I'm asking what I paid plus a little to cover shipping, so $25 shipped ought to do it (maybe a couple dollars more if you're on one of the coasts, a couple less if you're in Wisconsin). Thanks!

Chest (armpit to armpit) - 22.5"
Length (excluding collar) - 44"
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff) - 23.5"
Shoulders - 19"


----------



## The Rambler

*Batch of better grade (mostly) ties*

Drake's, Ben Silver, a couple of old Canadian JCrews, one Banks. All in excellent shape, several cost 75-100 bucks new. $50 conus for the lot.





















conus.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Watchband purge. A bit of everything; some used, some new. Some nylon, some leather, some real silk grosgrain, some other stuff too...

Sold as a lot, will not break up.

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.


----------



## AlanC

HSM raincoat now $30, a classic Trad style.

Take any shirt for $18/each.

Surely someone can use an evening shirt. And Gilt just featured Canterbury of New Zealand. I'm giving you cutting edge stuff, here!



AlanC said:


> *Hart Shaffner & Marx* balmacaan raincoat, single-breasted
> Size 40R
> Zip in liner, excellent shape. This is the classic Trad raincoat.
> $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3265n0.jpg https://img834.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3263w.jpg
> 
> *SOLD!* Canterbury of New Zealand rugby shirt
> Scotland with The Famous Grouse emblem
> Size L - Made in South Africa
> These things retail for $100-$150
> $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3247tv.jpg https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3249.jpg
> 
> Take either evening shirt for *$22 delivered CONUS*. Just in time for holiday wear!
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* pleated evening/tux shirt
> Size 16-33 - Made in USA
> Takes 3 studs
> 
> *Ike Behar* pleated evening/tux shirt
> Size 16-34
> Takes 4 studs
> The bottom button is broken, but the replacement button is still attached.


----------



## HalfLegend

Looking for some good quality shoes. I'm in debate and need some dress shoes to make me stand out a bit. Preferably some good Wingtips. My tennis shoes are 9.5 so that makes my dress shoe size a 9.5 as well? (Correct me if I'm wrong). Any color works. Preferably under $50 CONUS. Thanks in advance!

S.


----------



## jfkemd

*Harvard Coop tweed 3/2 sack*

size is marked 37R
measurements:
shoulders: 17
armpits: 20
length BOC: 30
sleeves: 23 with 1.5 inches that can be let out
in great condition except for small spot where the fabric seems to have thinned out
this is in the left rear--as shown 
not even noticeable 
$35 shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside the country


----------



## DFPyne

Children English Prep School Ties [$12 Each CONUS, $40 for lot]
Here is a lot of 4 ties from prep schools in England for the little trad in your life. 
3" Wide, 50" long

GoldToe Cotton Fluffies, Kakhi, Navy & Brown. [1 pack (3 pairs in a pack) for $15 CONUS, $40 for lot]


----------



## DoghouseReilly

EastVillageTrad said:


> Watchband purge.


Drat. Missed it. If anyone else is looking to dump some 18mm bands, please let me know.


----------



## chiamdream

jfkemd said:


> *Harvard Coop tweed 3/2 sack*


Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## a pine tree

jfkemd - Pmed on that tweed. My old one has finally given up the ghost!


----------



## closerlook

*Final Price drop to $75 shipped CONUS.
*


closerlook said:


> Would anyone be interested in a pair of vintage shell cordovan saddle bals?
> I do not know the maker, as the leather lining of the shoes is pretty spent, b_ut based on what I can see, I am pretty sure these are ALDEN_. the lining will have to be repaired by a cobbler, or moleskined.
> 
> That said, the shell-uppers are, of course, in their full shell glory and have a lovely browned patina.
> 
> No marked size, but they measure to about an 8 or 8 1/2.
> Measurements are approx:
> 11 1/2 in. in length
> and just under 4 and 1/4 in across at the widest part (at the ball of the foot).
> 
> I recently ebayed them but they do not fit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> VINTAGE SHOE TREES INCLUDED.
> 
> Asking $130 Shipped CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have posted a pair of Cabela's hiking boots on the Sales forum. Made from leather and Gore-Tex, they are flawless and, for all practical purposes, brand new. Size 9.5D.


----------



## TommyDawg

TommyDawg said:


> *NOW $30*. It's sitting unused and could be great for a young man.


 *REDUCED TO $25 or make offer*. Thanks...
Tom


----------



## stant62

*42S Sportcoat & Blazer*

I have up for sale a NWOT PRL blazer in a classic glen plaid pattern size 42S. Natural shoulder, dual-vented with a ticket pocket.









Measurements:
19" Shoulders
22" Chest
24.25" Arm Length (no additional fabric)
29.75" BOC
*$100*

I also have FS a classic 3/2 darted Huntington blazer with white MOP buttons, hook vent and flapped patch pockets








Measurements:
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22"
BOC Length: 29.5"
*$50*

Also take a look at my eBay posting for a pair of BNIB Alden 2145 shell cordovan captoe medallion bluchers in color 8:

Please PM or email me: stant62[at]gmail.com


----------



## JCrewfan

Bump with price drop.



JCrewfan said:


> I am offering here a very nice jacket by the Andover Shop. It is fully canvased and lined; it has a beige herringbone pattern with yellow and blue windowpane overlay; it has two buttons in front and four non-functioning buttons on each sleeve; it has a single vent and darts. The jacket is made in the USA of 100% wool.
> 
> This item is in excellent condition. The only issue I can find is some loose stitching on the liner near the vent.
> 
> The size is not tagged, but measurements suggest a 38R:
> 
> Chest (P2P): 20"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length (BOC): 31"
> 
> Asking price is $50 > $40 and includes CONUS shipping.
> 
> (Images are clickable.)


----------



## EastVillageTrad

ORVIS Flannel Lined Khakis
32 x 32

$22 + S&H

NWOT - never worn!

More pics here;

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...031022,425031073&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## jfkemd

jfkemd said:


> *price reductions*
> 
> 
> 
> jfkemd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JAB 3/2 sack*
> 100% silk
> no flaws
> fully lined
> measurements:
> shoulders: 17.5
> armpits: 20.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> *now $20* shipped CONUS
> will ship international--actual cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nordstrom
> 3/2 sack*
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.25
> half lined
> *now $25* CONUS shipped or actual if outside US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/?action=view&current=DSC_0013-5.jp[/QUOTE
Click to expand...


----------



## jfkemd

harvard coop tweed sold pending payment
price drop



jfkemd said:


> *Bullock and Jones tweed*
> darted but very nice
> has natural shoulders
> cool ticket pocket
> single vent
> lapped seams
> fully lined
> no flaws
> *now$20* shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside US
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 21.5
> waist: 21.5
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 25


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A couple of doo-dads to get me started:

*Vintage Corbin Country Harvest Cloth Trousers*

Seasonal wool flannel in this smashing nova check pattern. In great shape, but you'll want to get them cleaned...no foul smells or anything like that, just a couple of superficial spots and a faint spot of discoloration on the waistband lining. Would love to see how someone puts these together on the waywt thread.

Waist 33", outseam 40.5", inseam 30" (2" to let).

*Sold, pending payment! Thanks.*

















*New Leatherman "Cape Cod" Belt, XL*

It's a little misshapen from storage, but still brand new.

$14 shipped. 









*Lands' End heavyweight 2-ply Cashmere V-neck, L(42-44)*

Serious weight to this, one of the heaviest cashmeres I think I've ever seen.

23" ptp, 27" length, 34" sleeves.

A bargain at $48 shipped. 
















(the color is much darker in person, of course.)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

jfkemd said:


> harvard coop tweed sold pending payment
> price drop


Sorry I missed that one. I miss my days browsing at the Coop.


----------



## a pine tree

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Sorry I missed that one. I miss my days browsing at the Coop.


Yeah, the second I saw it I had to jump. Far too nice to let slip away.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

a pine tree said:


> Yeah, the second I saw it I had to jump. Far too nice to let slip away.


If it doesn't work for you, I'd ask you let me relive my Harvard days.


----------



## TweedyDon

*First Set of December Tweeds! 34--44*

*DECEMBER TWEEDS!*

*Langrock, Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks, Herringbones, Houndstooth, and More!*

*I have several lovely tweeds to pass on today--and I'll be adding more later this week, including a gorgeous dark green Harris tweed with a complex rust and red plaid overcheck from Alexandre of Savile Row, a bespoke half-Norfolk, and more staple Harris Tweed!*

*I'll also shortly be listing some serious classic EXOTICA*, including a size 40R Burberry trenchcoat, an UNWORN size 42 Filson mackinaw Packer Coat in classic grey with a sheepskin collar, a c.38-40 tweed, half-Inverness cape coat, a size 46 (runs small) NATO-issued Barbour International (no civilian yellow patch, and wax not Sylkoil) with pop-in liner, and a blue and black plaid Filson Double mackinaw in size 40!

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTFUL small houndstooth tweed 3/2 sack! Fully Canvassed *

*Claimed!*

*2) Classic "Mad Men" dark grey herringbone tweed 3/2.5 sack Half-canvassed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! A staple dark grey herringbone tweed with a high 3/2.5 roll, this features two-button cuffs, half-lining, lapped seams, a single hook vent, lovely narrow lapels, very natural shoulders, and half-canvassing. This has a small tear in the lining at the neck where the locker loop was attached, and a small 2" fray at the liner hem in the front (shown), hence this is in Very Good condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds001.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds003.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds004.jpg/ https://img256.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds005.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds007.jpg/ https://img14.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds006.jpg/

*3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone* *Canvassed*

A lovely, classic wardrobe staple! This lovely brown Harris tweed was made in the USA and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's in excellent condition, without even any patina to the classic tweedy "football" buttons.

Asking just *$40, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img152.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds008.jpg/ https://img686.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds009.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds010.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds011.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds012.jpg/

*4) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*

Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!

Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $40, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/

*5) Complex tweed with patch pockets and rust overcheck!* *Canvassed*

This is a terrific tweed, and I really wish that it was both longer and slimmer.... The tweed is a beautifully complex and subtle mixture of basketweave and herringbone with a lovely subtle rust overcheck. This jacket is fully lined, has a single vent, and the always desirable patch pockets! It's half-canvassed, and in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking *just $45, or offer.*

Tagged a 44R, but see measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds019.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds020.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds022.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds023.jpg/ https://img405.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds024.jpg/


*PREVIOUSLY POSTED JACKETS*

*1) Ballot of Princeton cord jacket Canvassed*

Another trad. staple from the (now defunct) rivals to Hilton and Langrock, Ballot of Princeton, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed. It has a single vent, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small waterspot on the inside lining (shown).

Asking just *$32 or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties144.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties145.jpg/ https://img258.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties146.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties147.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties148.jpg/ https://img100.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties149.jpg/

*2) Cashmere piller-box red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*

Don't like my piller-box red Langrock blazer? Then you can GTH! This is beautiful, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$35 or lower offer, boxed, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*3) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*

*Original post:*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$25 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/​


----------



## TweedyDon

*A smaller Harris Tweed!*

*CLAIMED!*

*Small Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed Fully Canvassed*

This is another lovely Harris tweed in a hard-to-find smaller size! A classic brown herringbone, this jacket is half-lined, fully canvassed, and has a single vent. The classic "football" buttons have just the right amount of patina, and it's beautifully cut and made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for one flaw--a very small repair on the right shoulder which is partially hidden by the collar. I only found this on my third examination of the jacket, so it's very unobtrusive, and rather hard to find even if you're looking for it. But, it is there, hence

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly sweaters!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) Made in Scotland shetland crewneck*

*Claimed!*

*2) Beautiful shetland cardigan!*

*Claimed!*

*3) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $38*

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

New items!!!

Brooks Brothers Makers Bow Tie
No flaws
https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes003.jpg
$22 CONUS

Yellow Ben Silver OCBC 15x32
https://img576.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes005.jpg https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes007.jpg
No flaws
$22 CONUS


----------



## catside

*3/2 roll sack blazer 43-44 R*
Bought this for a forum member. I did not notice there were some lining problems, and he did not want to deal with it, so here it is for sale. Made for a now defunct New Haven clothier, tropical weight hopsack wool, half lined, navy 3/2 roll, tagged 43 R but measures like 44 R. Incredibly beautiful buttons. Patch pockets. Canvassed. Lining will need to be changed.
48 chest, 18.75-19 shoulder, 24.75- 25 sleeve, all a little approximate since I did not have the tailor's measure.
40 shipped CONUS.

https://img826.imageshack.us/i/062vu.jpg/

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/0670.jpg/

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/064bz.jpg/

Please go to
https://img253.imageshack.us/g/img000360.jpg/ 
for other pics and extend of the problem.


----------



## Mannix

Vintage Woolrich coat size medium. There isn't a fiber content tag, but the shell feels like wool, and the inside is pile lined (fiber?). The colors are like a yellow-tan and medium brown (accurate in the picture). P2P: 23"; sleeve: 23"; length:27". There are two outside pockets, and zero inside pockets. This coat is in terrific shape, and I can't find any holes or wear spots. I recently had it dry cleaned, so it's ready to wear. Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/pics0080.jpg/
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/pics011s.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

Made in Ireland Aran Sweater.

100% Wool. Tagged L (seems to be a smaller Large)

24 inches pit to pit
26 inches length (from top of neck in back)

Color in second photo is most representative. It is a deep blue-ish green with brown accents

$35 conus


----------



## Danny

I found an old LL Bean OCBD with the flap pocket! Pretty sure this is USA or Canada made. This is certainly not in new condition, but if someone wants it I'll let it go for $10 shipped. The tag is unreadable so I'll have to estimate the size. I measured with a tape measure. It's something like a 15/32 I think.


----------



## jfkemd

*Press and Normal Hilton*

Norman Hilton houndstooth sports coat
2 button sack made for Nordstrom
excellent condition--will need cleaning
no noted flaws
lapped seams
single vent
marked size 46R
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22.5
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 24.5
$45 shipped CONUS

lappes 











J.Press 3/2 sack blazer
seems lightly used.
pockets are still sewn shut
no flaws.
excellent condition
will need to be dry cleaned
fully lined
size marked 42L
shoulders 18.5
armpits: 22
length BOC: 32.5
sleeves: 26
$60 shipped CONUS


----------



## catside

^ Great JPress. Size is just a little off . Darn!


----------



## palmettoking

jfkemd, your item presentation and photography is nothing short of phenomenal. The tradliness factor is off the charts.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Great deal on this sweater.



CMDC said:


> Made in Ireland Aran Sweater.
> 
> 100% Wool. Tagged L (seems to be a smaller Large)
> 
> 24 inches pit to pit
> 26 inches length (from top of neck in back)
> 
> Color in second photo is most representative. It is a deep blue-ish green with brown accents
> 
> $35 conus


----------



## jaredhicks

*One pair EG shoes still available*

The plain cap-toe EGs are still available, for $140. The shetland jacket could be yours for only $55.


jaredhicks said:


> An L.L. Bean "Insulated Blazer Jacket", in brown herringbone Shetland wool lined with Thinsulate. For reference, the current season's offering is , where you can find better pictures than my phone can take. This one is, as far as I can tell, in like-new condition (the pockets are still sewn shut). Tagged 40R but measures larger:
> Chest: 23 in
> Shoulders: 19.5 in
> Length: 31.25 in
> Sleeves: 26 in
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img0418z.jpg/https://img210.imageshack.us/i/img0419jy.jpg/
> 
> Now, I have two pairs of *Edward Green* oxfords that need a good home. I think that both are approximately US 9.5D, but those of you who are better informed should feel free to correct me:
> https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img04160.jpg/https://img208.imageshack.us/i/img0415xh.jpg/
> 
> One pair is a plain cap-toe:
> https://img220.imageshack.us/i/img0405e.jpg/https://img152.imageshack.us/i/img0406c.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/img0407mt.jpg/https://img253.imageshack.us/i/img04080.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img0410hv.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

This is a New, With Tags Polo Ralph Lauren contrast club (also known as tennis) collar shirt with barrel cuffs - SOLD
Alan Paine saddle-shouldered shetland sweater, size 40 - SOLD


----------



## jfkemd

palmettoking said:


> jfkemd, your item presentation and photography is nothing short of phenomenal. The tradliness factor is off the charts.


thanks for the kind words.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful ties! Hermes geometric and Liberty of London wool challis.*

*All prices include BOXED shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Offers are also welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Beautiful geometric Hermes tie.*

This is beautiful, and in excellent condition; the only minor flaw is that the keeper is loose on one corner.

*Width at widest point: 3.5"*

*Asking just $27, or offer*

https://img502.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties006.jpg/ https://img230.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties013.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties010.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties011.jpg/

*2) GORGEOUS Liberty of London wool challis tie!*

This is beautiful, with very deep, rich colours! This is in excellent condition.

*Width at widest point: 4"*

*Asking just $20, or offer.*

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties015.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties016.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties017.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties018.jpg/


----------



## catside

^That Hermes is half price of what it would sell at the Bay. I have too many. Someone grab it please.


----------



## TheWGP

I've previously bought a Hermes in similar condition from TweedyDon and can confirm that he has excellent ties in amazingly cared for shape - a lot of the Hermes ties on the 'bay under $45 or so have condition issues more significant than one corner of the label loose! As always, deals for the forum are more rewarding! Plus, karma has got to kick in at some point... even if your wife has a penchant for backing into guest's cars!


----------



## catside

^Oh well. Progressive guy called today and did some therapy with me. They are going to take care of our friends. I fear we will be embarassed about that for the rest of our lives.:redface:


----------



## 32rollandrock

For the country gentlemen among us, a Pendleton tweed. SOLD. Side vents in back and two patch pockets in front. This is tagged 42, but see measurements, which are:

Armpit to armpit: 21.5 inches
Shoulder width: 19 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches
Sleeves: 25 inches, with at least two more inches possible


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coats! Burberry trench, Filson--including an UNWORN packer coat with Sheepskin collar!--Pendleton, Aquascutum*

I have several beautiful coats to pass on today--the Filson Packer coat with the sheepskin collar was worn ONCE! I have vet bills to pay (one of my dogs mistook a Toyota for a deer....), and so my wardrobe needs to yield up some of its exotica!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation and insurance* for items over $100. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!​*
*1) 40R Classic Burberry Trenchcoat*

I don't need to write much about this coat, since if you're here reading this you know just what it is! This is the classic double-breasted Burberry trenchcoat in the classic khaki colour. It has all the bells and whistles--the gunflap, the D-rings on the belt, the sleeve adjusters, the novacheck lining, and even the lambchop closure at the collar! This is equipped for a zip-in liner, but it doesn't come with one.

This is the standard cotton-poly coat, and has three minor flaws: it has one D-ring missing from the belt (obviously, this doesn't affect its wear at all), a tiny black mark on the front (shown), and wear to the leather of the buckles (shown). Given these flaws, this coat is in Very Good condition. Hence...

Asking just *$95, or offer*, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 17 1/2
Length: 44 1/2

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats016.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats017.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats019.jpg/ https://img526.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats021.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats020.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats023.jpg/ https://img697.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats024.jpg/

*2) Size M Pendleton wool Baracuta-type jacket*

This is terrific--and unlike most Pendleton products now was MADE IN THE USA! It's a lovely heathery charcoal colour, and has a zip-up breast pocket; the zips work perfectly. It also features side-adjusters fastened with Pendleton buttons, and a very nicely styled back. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

It's size M, and I think would work for about a 40-42 given its cut, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: from middle of collar to cuff: 35
Length (BOC): 25 1/2

https://img63.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats025.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats027.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats028.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats030.jpg/

Side adjusters:

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats029.jpg/

*3) Size 40 Filson DOUBLE Mackinaw Cruiser jacket*

Again, another coat that needs no introduction! This is a gorgeous Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser--perhaps one of the warmest coats out there, beaten only by Filson's own Mackinaw Packer... of which I have an unworn example below!

This coat is in the rare blue-and-black buffalo plaid, and is absolutely beautiful. It features:

--Fabric Mackinaw wool, 24 oz. 100% virgin wool jacketMackinaw Wool is thick, heavy, and offers superior warmth and durability
--100% virgin wool absorbs up to 30% of its weight in water without becoming damp or clammy
--Wool is naturally quiet in the field
--Unlined
--One-piece cape over shoulders, upper back, and sleeves provides second layer of protection and warmth
--6-button front
--Button closure at wrist cuffs
--Large rear "cruiser" pocket covers lower back, accessible from either side through snap flaps
--4 large front pockets with snap flaps
--3 utility slots sewn over upper left front pocket (holds Maglite, pens, pencils, tools, shells, or cartridges)
--2 hand warmer pockets underneath lower front pockets
--One interior pocket
--Effectively a double-layer coat, with cape, front pockets, and rear "cruiser" pocket
--Made in USA

This coat appears to be in absolutely excellent condition, and has just been dry-cleaned, so it's ready to be worn as soon as you receive it. HOWEVER, it does have a couple of minor flaws: There's a small hole which is hidden under the collar, and there is some very, very minor moth damage (to the wool's nap alone) on the shoulders, which can't be seen unless you're looking for it. My dry-cleaner treated all of these areas, and there won'tbe any problems from them in the future!

However, given this, this Double Mackinaw can be yours for just *$79, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured* in CONUS!

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats001.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats002.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats003.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats004.jpg/ https://img72.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats005.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats006.jpg/

*The hole, hidden by the collar:*

https://img220.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats007.jpg/

*Nap damage in other areas marked:*

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats008.jpg/

*4) Size 42 WORN ONCE Filson Packer Coat with Sheepskin Collar*

This is *gorgeous*; I bought it new, and wore it once.

So, rather than hang on to it now I have large vet bills to pay, I've decided reluctantly to pass it along....

It's featured on Filson's website here:

"This handsome coat is highly functional. Offers superb warmth and wind resistance. A double layer of 24-oz. Mackinaw wool is added over the back, shoulders and upper chest for extra protection. Four front utility pockets and one rear, full width, dual entry pocket. A soft shearling wool collar can be worn up or down. Adjustable button cuffs. Made in USA."

*FEATURES*

--One piece cape over shoulders, upper back and sleeves creates two full layers of protection; 1 rear full width cruiser pocket with snap closures accessible from both sides.
--4 button front closure.
--4 large front pockets with snap flaps; 3 utility slots sewn over upper left front pocket; 2 hand warmer pockets under lower front pockets.
--Adjustable button cuffs.
--Sheepskin shawl collar with leather fastening loop for wearing in up position.

This jacket is the desirable charcoal colour, and, obviously, is in immaculate condition.

Asking *$185, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*--MUCH less than these fetch even used on eBay!

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats010.jpg/ https://img525.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats015.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats011.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats012.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats013.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/classiccoats014.jpg/

5) *Aquascutum raincoat for Saks*

A lovely, classic, raincoat! This is the classic balmacaan raincoat (with a single hook vent) by Aquascutum. Made in Canada for Saks, this coat is perfect for all seasons apart from winter, as it's lacking its original zip-in liner--this doesn't affect it in any way, of course. It also has a small light-coloured scuff on the left hand shoulder (shown), and a tiny thread pull on the seam by the buttons. Given these minor flaws, this coat is in Very Good condition, hence

NOW Asking just *$30 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff, as raglan cut): 16 1/2
*UPDATE*: I suspect that the sleeve length on this would be around 25 1/4 on the outseam.
Shoulder: N/A, as raglan cut
Length (BOC): 43 1/2

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties137.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties138.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties141.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties140.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties142.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties143.jpg/


----------



## G Charles Blue

^ I was just drooling over the Filson Packer Coat with Sheep Skin Collar this morning on the Filson site, somebody should jump on this, NOW! If only this were my size, if it's not gone soon, I'll buy it anyway and just sleep with it . . .


----------



## CMDC

Aran sweater and BB flannel sack (from a few pages back) sold.


----------



## TheWGP

Thought I'd post just a few items today - but more is on the way, including one of those coveted LL Bean Norwegians in blue & white - size Medium - and NWT unhemmed Bill's Khakis size 32!

Paypal payment, OR trades gladly accepted. Shipping to CONUS is included; international just PM me for a quote.

1)Worn once (no, really!) Allen Edmonds Evanston perf-toe balmorals in Walnut. Size 11 EEE - Claimed in a jiffy!

2) *Vintage Yale Co-Op for Reis of New Haven tie* - 3.25 inches wide and 57.5 inches long. Brown & white slubby silk - this has great character! In great shape, though it might stand for being hung up awhile or perhaps lightly pressed. *$15 shipped.*



3) *Eddie Bauer 100% cotton khaki-colored-khakis. * 42/30, Pleated, no cuffs. These are out of my own closet, not much to say about them, but I don't wear them and I thought I'd see if anyone here wanted them for *$5 shipped.*



4) *Filson jacket - I believe this is a Dry Finish Tin Cruiser,* with added epaulets on the shoulders and some slightly different style choices - no "extra second pocket" on the wearer's left, and longer-than-usual collar points I believe. If you could snap the collar points down, it would make an amazing roll! :icon_smile_big:

It's in great shape, not even the stains and so forth you would expect to see from being worn. Honestly, I think this jacket saw light use at most, and if it were a little bigger I'd keep it. This jacket has ALL snaps on it, no buttons whatsoever. The snaps are all reinforced behind with super-strong cloth, and no snaps have condition issues. The back is double, with side snaps to make a full-width back pocket. Four front pockets, the top two completely covered and huge utility pockets. Two front hand-warmer pockets.

No size tag - it MAY indeed have been custom, because I can't see that there was ever a tag where the Filson size tag would have gone - no loose stitches or anything where it would have been. Sizewise, I'd estimate a *large L to XL* depending on what you wear under it. Filson is known for being a bit generous, but this is not a huge huge jacket - maybe suitable for someone in a *44-46* suit jacket, or smaller if you wear a little more under it. Measures 25 inches pit to pit, shoulders 19, sleeves 35, length from bottom of collar 29.5ish.

Given that there's some idiosyncratic touches like the epaulets, but considering it's in amazing shape and very well constructed high quality, I'll let this go for just *$45 shipped.*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Price drop on this great old A&F Fair Isle, now $20 shipped.

the green Dooney and Burke Surcingle is spoken for, but the pink one is still for sale, say $6 shipped?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I just picked up this old Abercrombie and Fitch Fair Isle Sweater and the fit is a bit off.
> Size medium, made in England, all wool (chest is 23" across right under the sleeve, but quickly tapers to 21" across).
> I'm fairly certain this is pre-mall Abercrombie and Fitch (the tags match those on a pre-1976 Abercrombie and Fitch jacket I had).
> $25 shipped and very open to offers/trades
> 
> and these Dooney and Burke Surcingle belts (36 on top, 34 on bottom)
> now $8 shipped each/offers


----------



## CMDC

Some shirts:

Brooks Brothers Madras. Both tagged XL. Both long sleeve.

$20 conus each, $35 conus for both




























JPress pinpoint bd shirt. 17 X 35
Check is blue and brown

$22 conus


----------



## TheWGP

CMDC said:


> JPress pinpoint bd shirt. 17 X 35
> Check is blue and brown


Love this pattern... find one .5 or 1" bigger in both dimensions and it would be sold! Old J Press shirts are really nice from the couple I've seen, one of these days I'll snag one.


----------



## Blues Tiger

32rollandrock, your inbox is full! I would like to claim this if available. Please PM! Thanks!



32rollandrock said:


> For the country gentlemen among us, a Pendleton tweed. $30 CONUS. Side vents in back and two patch pockets in front. This is tagged 42, but see measurements, which are:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 19 inches
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches
> Sleeves: 25 inches, with at least two more inches possible


----------



## jfkemd

BUllock and Jones tweed and 42L Press Blazer are SOLD


----------



## sporto55

I have some size 44 and 46 Alan Paine Shetland wool Crews and Alan Paine Lambswool V-Necks. I recently lost 140 pounds and they do not fit anymore. I also have some OCBD shirts size 17 and 171/2. Anyone interested. I will post them if there is interest.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Blues Tiger said:


> 32rollandrock, your inbox is full! I would like to claim this if available. Please PM! Thanks!


Mailbox cleared.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills sold!*

*Majer Corduroy, 40R*

These are a beautiful color that my camera just can't get, and they are in excellent shape except for the rumpling I'm responsible for--but that'll ease right out. They measure true:

Waist 40", outseam 42", inseam 30" (1.5" cuffs)

*Claimed!*


----------



## Cardinals5

This is still available

Brooks Brothers silk tweed glen plaid 3/2 sack sport coat. Definitely 100% silk. 3 buttons on sleeve, fully lined, 1/2 canvas. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

Tagged size: 42R
Chest: 44
Waist: 42.5
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 24.75
BOC: 30.75

Price: $25.00<<28.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## M. Morgan

Anyone can take the two shirts (and fulfill all your striped-pink shirt needs) for $28 and I'll knock $5 off the price of the Bills if you buy them along with one or both shirts.

Pink university stripe OCBD made by Structure (anyone remember this store? I think it later became "Express for Men," believe it or not). In very good condition. Tagged a Medium, it fits like the 15.5/34-35 that's next up so that's about where I'd peg it.

$16 including US shipping; actual abroad.

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img3606e.jpg/
https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3605r.jpg/

Pink striped non-iron button-down from Brooks 346. Tagged 15.5/34-5, it is in very good condition, having been worn perhaps five times.

$16 including US shipping; actual abroad.

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3608wh.jpg/
https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img3607.jpg/

I also have some Bills M1 Driving Twills, flat front, size 33 waist. These were bought new, washed, dried, hemmed, and then worn once. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and about 0.75" underneath to let out. I did a sort of too small, too big, just right thing with the M3, M1, and M2, respectively, and I hope someone can enjoy these US-made pants.

$40 including US shipping; actual abroad.

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img3610.jpg/
https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img36090.jpg/


----------



## JCrewfan

Final bump and price drop.



JCrewfan said:


> I am offering here a very nice jacket by the Andover Shop. It is fully canvased and lined; it has a beige herringbone pattern with yellow and blue windowpane overlay; it has two buttons in front and four non-functioning buttons on each sleeve; it has a single vent and darts. The jacket is made in the USA of 100% wool.
> 
> This item is in excellent condition. The only issue I can find is some loose stitching on the liner near the vent.
> 
> The size is not tagged, but measurements suggest a 38R:
> 
> Chest (P2P): 20"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length (BOC): 31"
> 
> Asking price is $50 > $40 > $30 and includes CONUS shipping.
> 
> (Images are clickable.)


----------



## medPtrad

CMDC said:


> JPress pinpoint bd shirt. 17 X 35
> Check is blue and brown


I have this exact shirt or I'd snap it up.

mP


----------



## Ron_A

sporto55 said:


> I have some size 44 and 46 Alan Paine Shetland wool Crews and Alan Paine Lambswool V-Necks. I recently lost 140 pounds and they do not fit anymore. I also have some OCBD shirts size 17 and 171/2. Anyone interested. I will post them if there is interest.


If you have time, please post the size 46 Alan Paine shetlands. Thanks.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

ORVIS Flannel Lined Khakis
32 x 32

$22 + S&H

NWOT - never worn!

More pics here;

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...031022,425031073&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## my19

Ron_A said:


> If you have time, please post the size 46 Alan Paine shetlands. Thanks.


And the 44s, too, please.


----------



## TommyDawg

TommyDawg said:


> *NOW $30*. It's sitting unused and could be great for a young man.


 *$20 ???

*


----------



## AlanC

^TD, I'm not sure what you're selling for $20 at this point.


----------



## hmmurdock

Just posted to the sales forum but I know they will have interest here.

J Press 46R 3/2 Brown Herringbone Tweed $80 CONUS


J Press 44R 3/2 Brown with red/white pinstripe suit $100 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

You all are really quick on the draw. After last night's teaser about the BB Golden Fleece blackwatch pants, somebody snagged em.

Anyhow, today's offering is a LLBean Norwegian sweater in charcoal and brown. Haven't seen this color combo before so I don't know the vintage.

Its tagged L but I'd say its more in the M/L range.

22 inches pit to pit; 23.5 inches in length.

$40 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

Update: I have more in stock now, if anybody still needs a bottle.



Orgetorix said:


> Venetian Shoe Cream for conditioning shell cordovan: for sale here https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ream-for-Shell-Cordovan&p=1154637#post1154637


----------



## catside

Congratulations on your weight loss. Incredible. Of course yes I am interested in the cashmeres.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys. Quick check if anyone has some extra winter wear. Down here in Ohio we just had our first snowfall and the walk from the bus stop made me re-consider my childhood policy of 'hats scarves and gloves are for girls'. If anyone has some decent quality scarves or gloves (medium to smaller if they're sized) that would be great. Just something to beat the cold and if I can look trad while at it, why not?

*on a second but related note. Anyone has some cheap yet warm pants, im a 32x30. Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

GentlemanGeorge - Your inbox is full!!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

HalfLegend said:


> *on a second but related note. Anyone has some cheap yet warm pants, im a 32x30. Thanks!


EVT's orvis flannel lined khakis a couple posts back, hem them or wear a green flannel cuff.


----------



## HalfLegend

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> EVT's orvis flannel lined khakis a couple posts back, hem them or wear a green flannel cuff.


Saw that, figured I'd wait for a price drop, don't want to cheat him out of his money so I figured I'd leave it open to others before low-balling it. 
Thanks though, they look gorgeous nevertheless.


----------



## CMDC

LLBean Norwegian sold.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have a Pendleton wool tartan scarf, as new. $12. Let me know if you want pictures. Thanks.



HalfLegend said:


> Hey guys. Quick check if anyone has some extra winter wear. Down here in Ohio we just had our first snowfall and the walk from the bus stop made me re-consider my childhood policy of 'hats scarves and gloves are for girls'. If anyone has some decent quality scarves or gloves (medium to smaller if they're sized) that would be great. Just something to beat the cold and if I can look trad while at it, why not?
> 
> *on a second but related note. Anyone has some cheap yet warm pants, im a 32x30. Thanks!


----------



## HalfLegend

32rollandrock said:


> I have a Pendleton wool tartan scarf, as new. $12. Let me know if you want pictures. Thanks.


That would be wonderful. Please PM me them!


----------



## catside

hmmurdock said:


> Just posted to the sales forum but I know they will have interest here.
> 
> J Press 46R 3/2 Brown Herringbone Tweed $80 CONUS
> 
> 
> J Press 44R 3/2 Brown with red/white pinstripe suit $100 CONUS


Can you switch the sizes of the suit and tweed? :rolleyes2:


----------



## TweedyDon

The Burberry trench and the Filson Double Mackinaw have now both been claimed--thank you! The remaining coats are still available.

The cashmere red Langrock, the Langrock 3/2 tweed sack, the brown herringbone Harris Tweed, and the Sills suit are still available, as is the red cableknit cricket sweater, the Herme tie, and the Liberty wool tie.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is a 3/2 sack winter suit, with seriously heavy wool. Features the ultra-rare back buckle on the trousers and hook vent on the jacket. Trousers are flat front and cuffed, with a hidden coin pocket. No moth bites, stains or other flaws, save for some stitching on the liner that has come loose on one arm seam. Not torn, and an easy fix--my tailor routinely touches this sort of thing up for free. They really and truly don't make 'em like this anymore. $60 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, offers welcome.

Measurements:

Jacket
Armpit to armpit: 21.75 inches
Shoulder width: 18.25 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 32 inches
Sleeve length: 26 inches with 1.5 more inches possible

Trousers
Waist: 35 inches
Inseam: 31 inches


----------



## AlanC

^Way, way, cool.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

ArtVandalay said:


> GentlemanGeorge - Your inbox is full!!


Thanks, free space now available.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks. Another in a long line of wish-it-fit-me's...



AlanC said:


> ^Way, way, cool.


----------



## Saltydog

sporto55 said:


> I have some size 44 and 46 Alan Paine Shetland wool Crews and Alan Paine Lambswool V-Necks. I recently lost 140 pounds and they do not fit anymore. I also have some OCBD shirts size 17 and 171/2. Anyone interested. I will post them if there is interest.


What is the sleeve length on the shirts?


----------



## palmettoking

Exam week drop- 50 shipped.



palmettoking said:


> These are incredibly nice 10D Florsheim Imperials with the V-cleat on the heel. Pebble Grain brown leather. I'd rate the uppers a 8.5 out of 10 given the age. Only a small amount of creasing and there is a small scuff on the toe that can be easily buffed out. Two of the little perforations on the left toe are sort of whitish on the bottom as you can see in the photos, but hardly noticeable and I believe the _tiniest_ amount of polish down in the perforation would do nicely. Soles show more wear. I'd give them a 7 out of 10, and a six out of 10 on the heel.. The interior looks almost new, and there is no "foot smell" at all. The Florsheim label on the inside is unblemished. I really wish these were my size, as they are fantastic looking shoes, and they are exactly what I have been looking for, albeit two sizes two small. $80 shipped CONUS. Offers are much appreciated. Oh and there was also a pair in a size 9 (I think), but not as in good condition that I could go get for someone if they'd like.
> Sole Length-12 5/8"
> Sole Width-4 7/16"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Several nice shirts, all US made and excellent except where otherwise noted:

Reduced price for multiples and offers accepted.

*Sero pima pinpoint OCBD, 16.5-33*

This is an interesting vintage that I'm not familiar with; the missing label must have identified the mill which loomed the fabric. Appears very little worn, which should be evident from the printing on the tail.

*$24 shipped.*


*Sero ecru pinpoint OCBD, 17-33*

I need to get my photography set-up worked out, because it's not fair that you don't get the full effect of these shirts--this goes especially for the next couple.

*$24 shipped.*


*Sero English Twills Check Flannel, marked L (but fits more like a modern M)*

Measures to 16-33 with 23" ptp and 18.5" across the shoulders...just a little too big for me.

*$24 shipped.*


*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 16-34*

The best description I can give of the color of this one is not yellow or salmon, but more like peach. Anyway, it's beautiful and will add a lively and sophisticated bit of variety to your wardrobe.

*$28 shipped.*


*Troy Shirtmakers Guild R&O Hawick Pinpoint Bengal Stripe, 16-34*

There is the barest evidence of wear at the cuff ends, but elsewhere it looks great; and I assure you the collar, cuffs, and placket are completely unlined...a beautiful, and much rarer, shirt.

*Sold, thanks!*


*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Measures at 18-34 with 26" ptp and 21" across the shoulders. Made in Portugal.
(Sorry about the picture, the background color is white, not ecru as it appears.)

*$28 shipped.*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Great shirts, GG. But why, oh why, can't any of them be my size?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pendleton tartan scarf. Made in USA. Seriously mint--if this scarf had ever been unfolded before I did it to take measurements, I'll eat it and post the footage on YouTube. It is a smidge under 13 inches wide and 60 inches long. SOLD


----------



## sporto55

my19 said:


> And the 44s, too, please.


I should be able to post them tomorrow. I took the pictures tonight. I have to down size them a little and should be able to post them tomorrow. I also have someBrooks Brothers I am going to post.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Price drops



32rollandrock said:


> Some jackets for offer. None have any flaws that I can see. $30>>$25 each CONUS, elsewhere inquire
> 
> A brown herringbone Harris Tweed. Two button, darted. No tagged size, measurements are:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.75 inches
> Shoulder: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29 inches
> Sleeve: 23.25 inches with 1.5 inches to let out.Big picture most accurately captures color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers, tagged 40R, fabric content is 53 percent wool, 35 percent silk and 12 percent linen. Hand measurements are:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder: 19 inches
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30.5 inches
> Sleeve: 24.75, with 1.5 inches to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed, tagged 40R. Three-button sack (but not rolled). Half-lined. A gorgeous coat. Hand measurements are:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 22 inches
> Shoulder: 18.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.75 inches
> Sleeve: 25.25 inches


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops



32rollandrock said:


> A Southwick 3/2 sack, very rich herringbone. Comes off as either very light green or grey from a distance, but there's a bit of brown in the weave. $30>>$25>>$20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.75 with another inch possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3/2 darted (yes) jacket from a local shop. Very nice tweed with that oh-so-subtle pinstripe pattern we all know and love. Single vented, fully lined. $25>>$20 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.75
> Shoulder width: 19.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.5 with another 1.5 inches possible


----------



## catside

Drop, if not sell I will make it a project.


catside said:


> *3/2 roll sack blazer 43-44 R*
> Bought this for a forum member. I did not notice there were some lining problems, and he did not want to deal with it, so here it is for sale. Made for a now defunct New Haven clothier, tropical weight hopsack wool, half lined, navy 3/2 roll, tagged 43 R but measures like 44 R. Incredibly beautiful buttons. Patch pockets. Canvassed. Lining will need to be changed.
> 48 chest, 18.75-19 shoulder, 24.75- 25 sleeve, all a little approximate since I did not have the tailor's measure.
> 40<25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img826.imageshack.us/i/062vu.jpg/
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/0670.jpg/
> 
> https://img440.imageshack.us/i/064bz.jpg/
> 
> Please go to
> https://img253.imageshack.us/g/img000360.jpg/
> for other pics and extend of the problem.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price reduction*



jfkemd said:


> *Normal Hilton*
> 
> Norman Hilton houndstooth sports coat
> 2 button sack made for Nordstrom
> excellent condition--will need cleaning
> no noted flaws
> lapped seams
> single vent
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22.5
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 24.5
> size is marked as 46R, but please see measurements above
> *reduced to $35* shipped CONUS
> 
> lappes


----------



## jfkemd

Price drop



jfkemd said:


> *JAB 3/2 sack*
> 100% silk
> no flaws
> fully lined
> measurements:
> shoulders: 17.5
> armpits: 20.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> *$35>$25>$20* shipped CONUS
> will ship international--actual cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nordstrom
> 3/2 sack*
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 24.25
> half lined
> *$40>$35>$30* CONUS shipped or actual if outside US


----------



## Cardinals5

Just a couple of items today

Woolrich shetland wool sweater with saddle shoulders. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws and no pilling. The color is like airforce blue. Made in China.

Tagged size: XL (but way off - more like a small or medium; maybe it's a children's XL because there is no evidence of shrinkage)
Chest: 41

Price: SOLD


Braemar shetland wool sweater with saddle shoulders. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws and no pilling. The color is like a hot pink/ruby red with random dots of different color yarn (like a donegal tweed). Made in Scotland

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Neil's Gentleman's Attire wool knit tie - pattern is similar to the Bean Norwegian sweater. 65% mohair/35% Zephyr wool. Made in USA. 3.25" wide. Price: SOLD
(old school) JAB english rep stripe tie. 100% silk. Colors of the "Lothian of Border Horse". 3.25" wide. It's "safe" to wear this tie since the Lothian of Border Horse hasn't been an active unit since 1956.
Price: $9.00


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Just a couple of items today
> 
> Woolrich shetland wool sweater with saddle shoulders. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws and no pilling. The color is like airforce blue. Made in China.
> 
> Tagged size: XL (but way off - more like a small or medium; maybe it's a children's XL because there is no evidence of shrinkage)
> Chest: 41
> 
> Price: $27.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Cards,

Is the blue shetland color more accurate in the close-up or the wider-angle shot?


----------



## TheWGP

DROPS on the below items!

Thought I'd post just a few items today - but more is on the way, including one of those coveted LL Bean Norwegians in blue & white - size Medium - and NWT unhemmed Bill's Khakis size 32!

Paypal payment, OR trades gladly accepted. Shipping to CONUS is included; international just PM me for a quote.

1)Worn once (no, really!) Allen Edmonds Evanston perf-toe balmorals in Walnut. Size 11 EEE - Claimed in a jiffy!

2) *Vintage Yale Co-Op for Reis of New Haven tie* - 3.25 inches wide and 57.5 inches long. Brown & white slubby silk - this has great character! In great shape, though it might stand for being hung up awhile or perhaps lightly pressed. 15> *$12 shipped.*



3) *Eddie Bauer 100% cotton khaki-colored-khakis. * 42/30, Pleated, no cuffs. These are out of my own closet, not much to say about them, but I don't wear them and I thought I'd see if anyone here wanted them for 5>*$4 shipped.*



4) *Filson jacket - I believe this is a Dry Finish Tin Cruiser,* with added epaulets on the shoulders and some slightly different style choices - no "extra second pocket" on the wearer's left, and longer-than-usual collar points I believe. If you could snap the collar points down, it would make an amazing roll! :icon_smile_big:

It's in great shape, not even the stains and so forth you would expect to see from being worn. Honestly, I think this jacket saw light use at most, and if it were a little bigger I'd keep it. This jacket has ALL snaps on it, no buttons whatsoever. The snaps are all reinforced behind with super-strong cloth, and no snaps have condition issues. The back is double, with side snaps to make a full-width back pocket. Four front pockets, the top two completely covered and huge utility pockets. Two front hand-warmer pockets.

No size tag - it MAY indeed have been custom, because I can't see that there was ever a tag where the Filson size tag would have gone - no loose stitches or anything where it would have been. Sizewise, I'd estimate a *large L to XL* depending on what you wear under it. Filson is known for being a bit generous, but this is not a huge huge jacket - maybe suitable for someone in a *44-46* suit jacket, or smaller if you wear a little more under it. Measures 25 inches pit to pit, shoulders 19, sleeves 35, length from bottom of collar 29.5ish.

Given that there's some idiosyncratic touches like the epaulets, but considering it's in amazing shape and very well constructed high quality, I'll let this go for just 45>*$40 shipped.*


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> Cards,
> 
> Is the blue shetland color more accurate in the close-up or the wider-angle shot?


The color is most accurate in the wider-angle shot, but...it just sold.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> The color is most accurate in the wider-angle shot, but...it just sold.


I didn't think it would last long!


----------



## hmmurdock

hmmurdock said:


> Just posted to the sales forum but I know they will have interest here.
> 
> J Press 46R 3/2 Brown Herringbone Tweed *SOLD*
> 
> 
> J Press 44R 3/2 Brown with red/white pinstripe suit $100 CONUS


Jacket has sold, suit still available.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop on the Brooks Bow-

Brooks Brothers Makers Bow Tie
No flaws
https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes003.jpg
$22 > $20.50 CONUS

Yellow Ben Silver OCBC 15x32
https://img576.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes005.jpg

CLAIMED

*Brown Harris Tweed Full Length Overcoat*

This seems to fit to about a 42R. If the jacket were a hair longer, it would be perfect for my 42L frame.
Brown Herringbone
Three leather buttons
Full lined
No darts

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri001.jpg https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri002.jpg https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri003.jpg 
https://img547.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri004.jpg https://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri007.jpg https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri008.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri009.jpg https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri013.jpg

Hand measurements:
Pit to Pit: 22"
Length from BOC: 40"
Sleeves: Measured like a shirt, it measures 35"
Shoulders: 19"

Other than a few loose threads in the lining of the rear vent (see photo), I can't find a flaw on this jacket. Absolutely gorgeous. If this fit me I wouldn't even consider offers.

$90 > $80 > *Asking $75 shipped* CONUS +5 west of Chicago. Int'l inquire.

*BLUE Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD*
Must iron, made in USA.
Size: 16.5 - 32, traditional cut
Collars are unlined

The shirt with the ring on the inside of the collar has sold, the other Brooks is still up for sale. No flaws. Amazingly soft. Someone take this shirt.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd001.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd002.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd006.jpg

$25>$23>$21>$19 NOW $18 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Someone really needs to jump on Art's HT overcoat. It's stunning.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Mississippi Mud said:


> Great shirts, GG. But why, oh why, can't any of them be my size?


Thanks. I've got more, so stay tuned.


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> Neil's Gentleman's Attire wool knit tie - pattern is similar to the Bean Norwegian sweater. 65% mohair/35% Zephyr wool. Made in USA. 3.25" wide. Price: SOLD


Interesting label on that Neil's tie. Looks like it was influenced by Chipp.


----------



## CMDC

Drop:

Brooks Brothers Madras. Both tagged XL. Both long sleeve.

*$17 conus each, $30 conus for both
*


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> Interesting label on that Neil's tie. Looks like it was influenced by Chipp.


When I first picked up the tie I thought it was a Chipp, but I couldn't find a RN/WPL number to verify it.


----------



## AlanC

Also coming to the Sales forum this evening is a fantastic size Large Normandy & Monroe reversible travel/car coat, navy wool & cashmere reversing to taupe wool and nylon. It will be a bit more expensive than generally posted here, but it's an amazing coat. If it were smaller I'd keep it without question.

Meanwhile, some other fine offerings...

*SOLD!* Christy's of London flat cap
Tagged size: L (would work well for a 7 1/4 or smaller 7 3/8)
$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img64.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3309m.jpg 

*Polo* Ralph Lauren cashmere argyle sweater vest
Tagged Size: L, but measures to a SMALL (see measurement)
P2P: 19"
$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3313v.jpg 

*Brooks Brothers* cords
Size: 34 (measures to 34.25 x 30.75")
Made in USA
These used to be sold on the BB website as "luxury cords" and retailed for ~$125 (couldn't find them just now): 100% cotton and US made. Pleated, but great for an Anglo-Trad or Southern Trad. These have been in my closet, but I have too many cords.
$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

More price drops!


AlanC said:


> *SOLD!* Hart Shaffner & Marx balmacaan raincoat, single-breasted
> Size 40R
> Zip in liner, excellent shape. This is the classic Trad raincoat.
> *Now only $25!* $30 $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3265n0.jpg https://img834.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3263w.jpg
> 
> *Brooks Bros* evening shirt now only *$15 delivered*! (a steal!) Behar is SOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* pleated evening/tux shirt
> Size 16-33 - Made in USA
> Takes 3 studs


----------



## TweedyDon

That Normandy and Monroe is SPECTACULAR!


----------



## AlanC

^And it's dartless!


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

Did anyone else purchase any ties from this user? I paid for a couple ties a couple of weeks back and haven't gotten a response through the forum or Paypal. Just wanted to see if anyone knew anything about the poster (e.g. out of town?).

Cheers.



ButtonedDown said:


> This is my first offering on Ask Andy.
> 
> --I am listing the prices *without* shipping cost included, in the hope that the pricing will encourage folks to buy more than one tie. I have no intention of profiteering on shipping, but I don't want to lose on shipping, either. I am open to shipping UPS or USPS (or other methods you prefer if they are available in my area); you can choose if you want something expedited or shipped cost-consciously. Shipping cost will be computed based on your location--USPS Flat Rate is sometimes the best deal; I am sure you all know the drill. I think one tie will ship for $1.00-$1.50, and multiples for maybe $.25-.75 each additional, depending on where you are.
> --I am open to offers if my asking price seems high.
> --I try to re-cycle shipping materials, including sturdy plastic mailers (and boxes) that online retailers use. If you have a request for a specific kind of shipping container, I will do my best to accommodate.
> --I will guarantee everything to be as described, and will also guarantee your satisfaction. However, with the cost of shipping and return shipping perhaps even exceeding the cost of (some of these) items, it would be nice if you have a "Plan B" in the event that the sizing or color is "not quite right"--maybe a donation to your favorite starving college student (unless you are a starving college student) who might appreciate the windfall.
> --I will provide additional information, photos and measurements to the best of my ability. Please ask!
> --If you can tell from my images that I have described something incorrectly, please send me a message to let me know. Many of you know a great deal more than I do, and I like to learn.
> --PayPal is fine; checks or money orders are also fine.
> --Next up&#8230;shoes and belts, then sweaters, then suits, jackets and coats, then shirts and more ties.
> 
> Please PM with questions or hold requests.
> 
> 1. Vineyard Vines tie. Seafoam, white, light blue. Playing cards, hearts, diamonds, spades, clubs, A's. Silk. Made in the U.S.A. New with tags. AS IS. Priced accordingly, $7.
> 
> This tie is faded on the right (as worn) side, I believe from being left in a sunny window display through a season. The fading seems obvious in some lighting and not so much in others. It's a shiny tie, so in most lighting, it just looks like sheen. Worn with a lightweight vest or v-neck, I think absolutely not noticeable under any circumstances.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 2. Vineyard Vines tie. Light green, blue, white. Dolphins and bubbles. Silk. Made in the USA. New or as new. $20.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 3. RHM Premier tie. Red, light blue, yellow. HEAVY silk. Made in Italy. Self-tipped. New/as new. Incredible quality. $15.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> ..............
> ..............
> 
> --bill


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Majer Cords two pages back are sold!

*Bills Khakis Jeans, tagged 38/34 (but see measurements)*

No alterations apparent on these, as neither is there any wear--which should be evident from the tags and labels. Anyhow they measure:

Waist 20" laid flat (40")
Outseam 41"
Inseam 30.5"

$30 shipped.


*C.C. Filson Chinos, tagged 40 (but see measurements)*

Like new.

Waist 19.5" across (39")
Outseam 43.5"
Inseam 32"

$30 shipped.


*Gant Uxbridge Twill 'Viyella' 80% cotton 20% wool, marked L*

Three-button collar, locker loop, flap pocket, soft collar, lovely tartan pattern, excellent condition.

Measures 16.5-34, 18.5" shoulders, 24"ptp.

*Sold.*


*Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel 'Viyella' 55% Wool 45% Cotton, 16-XL*

Absolutely in excellent, like new condition.
Measures 16-35.5, 26" ptp, and 18.5 across the shoulders.

*Sold.*


*Viyella by Gant 55% Wool 45% Cotton, M*

Beautiful flap-pocket vintage Gant viyella in very good condition. It appears to have been dry cleaned with a lozenge in the pocket, and there is a small stain visible to the lower right of that; there are also two small moth holes next to each other on the front tail of the shirt but would not be noticable--especially when it's tucked in, of course.

Measures 15.5 to 16-34 and 18" across the shoulders and 22" ptp.

$22 shipped.


I had this listed before, but it got buried in the back pages; so, here it is again:

*Orvis 100% Wool Gabardine w/Suede Trim, M*

Absolutely great condition, probably never worn much, if at all. The fabric is thick without being unduly heavy and is remarkably soft.

Measures to 16-34 with 20" across the shoulders and 23" ptp.

Drop to $30 shipped.


----------



## Spats

Damn, I have too many coats and jackets for a southerner! Where were these coats made? -S.


AlanC said:


> ^And it's dartless!


----------



## sporto55

Here are some of the Sweaters I promised

Alan Paine Sand Size 44 $40.00 Shipped









Alan Paine Berman Bach Heather Brown Sz 44 $40.00 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

Two More Sweaters

Alan Paine Tartan Red Sz 42 $45.00 Shipped







Alan Paine Dark Green Sz 44 $40.00 Shipped


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Trad Shirts for Sale*

I've got a batch of nice shirts for sale. All are in excellent condition--no stains, snags, or other flaws. All fit true-to-size. *$15 each, shipped CONUS*, or $12 each for two, or $10 each for three.

1) Polo Ralph Lauren pink Yarmouth OCBD. 100% cotton. 16.5/36-37. With logo.

2) Brooks Brothers green micro-check non-iron pinpoint button down. 15.5/34-35. 100% cotton. Freshly laundered. SOLD!

3) Brooks Brothers blue micro-check non-iron pinpoint button down. 15.5/34-35. 100% cotton. Freshly laundered. SOLD!

4) Brooks Brothers cream and brown tattersall must-iron button down. 100% cotton. Sized L.

5) Brooks Brothers must-iron blue casual OCBD. 100% cotton. With Golden Fleece logo. Sized L.

6) Polo Ralph Lauren cream, green, and red tattersall button down. Classic fit. 100% cotton. With logo. Sized 17/XL. SOLD!

Interested? I'd love to hear from you. Send me a PM!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Aquascutum Raincoat--now just $30 CONUS*

A lovely, classic, raincoat! This is the classic balmacaan raincoat (with a single hook vent) by Aquascutum. Made in Canada for Saks, this coat is perfect for all seasons apart from winter, as it's lacking its original zip-in liner--this doesn't affect it in any way, of course. It also has a small light-coloured scuff on the left hand shoulder (shown), and a tiny thread pull on the seam by the buttons. Given these minor flaws, this coat is in Very Good condition, hence

Asking just *$30 CONUS, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff, as raglan cut): 16 1/2
*UPDATE*: I suspect that the sleeve length on this would be around 25 1/4 on the outseam.
Shoulder: N/A, as raglan cut
Length (BOC): 43 1/2

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties137.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties138.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties141.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties140.jpg/ https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties142.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties143.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

This is also a stellar day for you gents who are somewhat, but not that much, larger than me. You'll soon see what I mean:

*Dark Grey 100% Camelhair for Hunt Valley Clothiers, 39R*

Two-button darted but a ready staple go-to jacket for the cooler months. Light wear to the laquered leather buttons but otherwise in great shape. A fantastic, versatile jacket.

Shoulders 18.5"
Length boc 30"
Ptp 21.5"
Sleeves 24"

Only $35 shipped.


*Rare Brooks Brothers Vintage Houndstooth Tweed, circa 42R*

One-quarter lined, completely unstructured, three-patch pocket-ed, hook vented--with a throat latch, finished seams, and a totally cool patch interior pocket! It's in excellent shape, of course, and is a rare two-button sack with great proportions. This is the uber-trad fall/winter campus jacket par excellence.

There is no size tag but measures:

Ptp 22.5"
Length boc 30.5"
Shoulders 19.5"
Sleeves 24"

A steal, I should think, at $78 shipped or offer.


*Harris Tweed for Britches of Georgetowne, 40R*

This is the most remarkable Harris I've ever seen, in probably any context. The weave is a gorgeous combination of dark greys, burgundy, and lilac; and--perhaps even more remarkable--it is in absolutely pristine day-one condition although the date--Feb 15 1985--is clearly printed (with an ink stamp) inside one of the interior pockets. I considered growing a little, but then I wouldn't fit so well into tight spaces...lucky you. 
Fully lined w/three interior pockets.

Measures:
Ptp 21.5"
Shoulders 18"
Length boc 30.5"
Sleeves 23"

*Sold.*


----------



## DFPyne

Murray's Toggery Tan Lobster Embroidered Couduroy Pants. Waist 38, unfinished bottoms. Pleated front.

Got this on ebay without realizing they had a pleated front. Just $45 shipped, which is what I have in them.


----------



## a pine tree

DFPyne said:


> Murray's Toggery Tan Lobster Embroidered Couduroy Pants. Waist 38, unfinished bottoms. Pleated front.
> 
> Got this on ebay without realizing they had a pleated front. Just $45 shipped, *which is what I have in them.*


Just so I understand, you're selling these for $45 _and_ there's another $45 in them (possibly in the pocket)? Great deal! 
:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## M. Morgan

Disregard the old prices in favor of these new ones: each shirt is $14, or both for $25; Bills are $35 (and knock off another five with a shirt purchase).

I also still have a couple of mid-weight jackets from Orvis and HS Marx that I posted a couple of weeks back that I'll sell to someone for around $20 each. I'm heading out the door right now so see my old posts for these; will try to add them in to this post a bit later in the morning.



M. Morgan said:


> Anyone can take the two shirts (and fulfill all your striped-pink shirt needs) for $28 and I'll knock $5 off the price of the Bills if you buy them along with one or both shirts.
> 
> Pink university stripe OCBD made by Structure (anyone remember this store? I think it later became "Express for Men," believe it or not). In very good condition. Tagged a Medium, it fits like the 15.5/34-35 that's next up so that's about where I'd peg it.
> 
> $16 including US shipping; actual abroad.
> 
> https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img3606e.jpg/
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3605r.jpg/
> 
> Pink striped non-iron button-down from Brooks 346. Tagged 15.5/34-5, it is in very good condition, having been worn perhaps five times.
> 
> $16 including US shipping; actual abroad.
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3608wh.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img3607.jpg/
> 
> I also have some Bills M1 Driving Twills, flat front, size 33 waist. These were bought new, washed, dried, hemmed, and then worn once. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and about 0.75" underneath to let out. I did a sort of too small, too big, just right thing with the M3, M1, and M2, respectively, and I hope someone can enjoy these US-made pants.
> 
> $40 including US shipping; actual abroad.
> 
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img3610.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img36090.jpg/


----------



## FLMike

Yes, I have had the same experience after purchasing a tie from *ButtonedDown* exactly two weeks ago. In fact, I was close to posting a question just like yours but you beat me to it. He said that he wouldn't be able to ship my tie until after Black Friday, but I didn't think he meant some time vaguely in the future, like after Black Friday but before next year's Black Friday. :confused2: Hopefully, he's just been out of town.



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Did anyone else purchase any ties from this user? I paid for a couple ties a couple of weeks back and haven't gotten a response through the forum or Paypal. Just wanted to see if anyone knew anything about the poster (e.g. out of town?).
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## AlanC

^I would encourage patience, although also PM him about it. I've waited a *long* time for a couple of items in the past, which required regular PMs from me, statements they would be in the mail that day, more such statements, and finally got the items. It shouldn't have to be that way, and it's only happened to me a couple of times on here, but I think we generally have an honest bunch here.



Spats said:


> Damn, I have too many coats and jackets for a southerner! Where were these coats made? -S.


Good question about where it was made. There's no obvious statement of country of origin (I've looked, and can't find it).

It's now sold, though.


----------



## CMDC

BB madras shirts both sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*All coats now claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> *1) 40R Classic Burberry Trenchcoat*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Size M Pendleton wool Baracuta-type jacket*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Size 40 Filson DOUBLE Mackinaw Cruiser jacket*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) Size 42 WORN ONCE Filson Packer Coat with Sheepskin Collar*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> 5) *Aquascutum raincoat for Saks*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*$25 CONUS Canvassed Langrocks, in tweed and cashmere! $30 Classic Harris Tweed!*

*Price drops on the following jackets!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Cashmere holiday red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*

This is beautiful, and perfect for the holidays! While there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$25 boxed, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*2) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*

Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!

Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $25*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/

*3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone* *Canvassed*

A lovely, classic wardrobe staple! This lovely brown Harris tweed was made in the USA and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's in excellent condition, without even any patina to the classic tweedy "football" buttons.

Asking just *$30*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img152.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds008.jpg/ https://img686.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds009.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds010.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds011.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds012.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*An entire wardrobe of 36/30 pants (see measurements) and 36 shorts: *
Please feel free to ask for information or pictures on any particular item.

From bottom to top:

*BB Advantage Chinos Clark Fit (3)* All marked 36/30
--Khaki, Sand, British Khaki (All Uncuffed)

*Majer (3)* All marked 36 or 36R
Olive worsted slacks (no belt loops, only side button adjustors), cement poplin, olive poplin (All Cuffed)

Shorts:

*Brooks Brothers "346" (3)* Marked 36
Navy cotton plain weave "Whales & Sails", khaki poplin "Anchors", navy 100% linen

*Bills Khakis Poplin, 35*

They all measure alike; 36" waist (except for the Bills--35") and the trousers all measure with 38" outseams and 27" inseams.

All just $20 shipped each, or offer for the lot (preferred--the deal will be considerable)


I almost forgot...
These navy corduroys; they are fully lined in front and were apparently tailored for the previous owner in 2004--no maker's label is present. They also have button side adjustors.


----------



## catside

Drop. Barrie Ltd/ Cheaneys (8.5) are 50 CONUS now. See sales forum for other pics.

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/032d0.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Peter Hadley Unstructured Corduroy 3/2, 3-patch Sack Jacket, marked 54 (assumed Euro)*

This is a really great take on the traditional casual sack; it has everything--three patch pockets, all seams lapped and finished, hook vent, two-button working cuffs, and it's completely unlined and unstructured. I found very little information related to Peter Hadley Sportsmen Equipments Co. except that it was or is an Italian made line of Gentleman's clothes. It appears really well made, and will make a great casual jacket, but for obscurity I'm passing it along at a very reasonable price.

20" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 32" length boc, 24.5" ptp

*Sold.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

That's a sweet-looking cord jacket. Must resist...


----------



## catside

^I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

Price Drops: Polo *$35*, other 2 are now only *$25* a piece.



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have for sale 3 lovely autumn/winter sports coats that just don't quite fit. I actually purchased all three of these, at one time or another, off of this forum - which I think vouches for their quality in and of itself.
> 
> 1. Gorgeous 2B Tan Herringbone Tweed (measurements, description, and pictures from original poster):
> 
> _Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.
> 
> This is lovely, and, being Union-made in the USA, dates from a time when Polo clothing was actually well worth what you'd pay for it! This is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. This is very Brideshead Revisited! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18.5_
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds049.jpg/
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds052.jpg/
> 
> 2. Deep tweed herringbone for Sir Winston Ltd. (Omaha, NB). I'm almost certain the original seller said that this was made by Southwick and it appears to be, despite the absence of such marking. If not, it is of comparable quality. Brown and dark charcoal black with ever-so-subtle flecks of maroon and hunter green. Half-lined.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/1000000533.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/1000000532.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/1000000534.jpg/
> 
> 3. Perfect "Brooks Brothers 346" 3/2 Roll. Not tweed, but gives the slight appearance of such. Kind of light as it is only half-lined the colors a rich brown and black.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/1000000530.jpg/
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/1000000529.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/1000000528.jpg/[/IMG]
> 
> Pardon the quality of pictures and feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MAM


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I promised to post this, so I'd better deliver...

*J. Press Tweed, 43R*

This one is absolutely pristine, and I can't imagine it's ever even been to the dry cleaners. I think the pictures give a fair representation generally of the colors and pattern, a light grey with warp yarns alternating in rust, olive, and blue, but the overall impression, while subtle, is very pleasing and is certain to put the finish on a wide range of garments in your wardrobe. If you've got the like or similar in a 37R I'd be happy to trade, but if not you'll have to indulge me at the very reasonable price of:

*Sold.*

24.5" sleeves, 30.5" length boc, 19.5" shoulders, 23.5" ptp


----------



## catside

Nobody touches this. It is mine. Ha.


----------



## jfkemd

still available
I was informed that the measurements and marked size were not consistent.
I have remeasured this a couple of times now. It seems this coat is closer to a 42-43R than as marked (46R)
It does not look like it has been altered. Please take note of the measurements.



jfkemd said:


> *Normal Hilton*
> 
> Norman Hilton houndstooth sports coat
> 2 button sack made for Nordstrom
> excellent condition--will need cleaning
> no noted flaws
> lapped seams
> single vent
> 
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22.5
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 24.5
> *$35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> lappes


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops

Braemar shetland wool sweater with saddle shoulders. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws and no pilling. The color is like a hot pink/ruby red with random dots of different color yarn (like a donegal tweed). Made in Scotland

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46"

Price: SOLD




(old school) JAB english rep stripe tie. 100% silk. Colors of the "Lothian of Border Horse". 3.25" wide. It's "safe" to wear this tie since the Lothian of Border Horse hasn't been an active unit since 1956.
Price: $7.50<<9.00


----------



## catside

Cardinals5 said:


> (old school) JAB english rep stripe tie. 100% silk. Colors of the "Lothian of Border Horse". 3.25" wide. It's "safe" to wear this tie since the Lothian of Border Horse hasn't been an active unit since 1956.
> Price: $7.50<<9.00


:biggrin2:


----------



## SartoriusMagnus

New Old Stock (with Tags) Pendleton Black Watch Tartan Plaid Wool Trousers *30" waist*, unfinished, 37" inseam so room for 2" cuffs. 10" at knee, negligible tapering below that. Might be possible to let the waist out up to an inch--there is two inches extra cloth in the seat seam, but I'm no tailor.

Pendleton no longer makes these.

Happy to answer all questions.

*$65.00* shipped continental USA; Foreign add $20.00
































































BROOKS BROTHERS Black Silk Four-Pleat Cummerbund. Like New. Size S-M, adjustable strap fits up to 40" (but that's over waistband, etc.). Elastic attachment to shirt button. Classic. Can't go wrong with this. Retails for 95.00 here:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatP...=&sectionsize=
(with glowing reviews)

*$48.00 shipped * continental USA; add $14.00 foreign


----------



## TweedyDon

Update! Langrocks still--amazingly!--available!



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on the following jackets!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest!*
> 
> *1) Cashmere holiday red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is beautiful, and perfect for the holidays! While there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character.
> 
> Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$25 boxed, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> 
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/
> 
> *2) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*
> 
> Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!
> 
> Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $25*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/
> 
> *3) Made in the USA Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## sporto55

sporto55 said:


> Here are some of the Sweaters I promised
> 
> Alan Paine Sand Size 44 $40.00 Shipped Sold
> 
> View attachment 1921
> 
> 
> Alan Paine Berman Bach Heather Brown Sz 44 $40.00 Shipped Sold
> 
> View attachment 1922


The Brown and Sand Crew Necks are sold


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters, ties--including Liberty wool challis--bespoke Sills suit--Gordon Gecko's tailor!*

OFFERS WELCOME ON ALL!

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$20 OR LOWER OFFER*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/

*3) GORGEOUS Liberty of London wool challis tie!*

This is beautiful, with very deep, rich colours! This is in excellent condition.

*Width at widest point: 4"*

*Asking just $18, or offer.*

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties015.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties016.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties017.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties018.jpg/

*4) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $29*

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/

*5) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $22 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/

*6) Shiaparelli leopard tie. *

Tired of your standard Hermes? Why not switch things around with this beautiful vintage Shiaparelli? In excellent condition except for some minor rumpling from storage at the end of the blade--easily fixed with a quick steam! Hence asking just $12!

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties102.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties103.jpg/


----------



## catside

Alden Wingtip Balmorals 11D in Black Shell Cordovan
Top is in great shape, except need new laces. However:
Need resole job (40-50), even better than that recrafting $100 at BNelson or $145 at Alden.
 120 CONUS, will not drop. 
Do not be shy with offers but don't get angry if I don't accept. I am trying to recoup what I paid for my own pair.
Will move to eBay Sunday afternoon.
BTW still have 8.5-9 Cheaneys and AE loafers at Sales forum. 
https://img375.imageshack.us/i/alden003.jpg/
https://img375.imageshack.us/i/alden006.jpg/
https://img413.imageshack.us/i/alden005.jpg/
https://img375.imageshack.us/i/alden004.jpg/
https://img547.imageshack.us/i/alden002.jpg/
https://img230.imageshack.us/i/alden002.jpg/
https://img834.imageshack.us/i/alden001.jpg/
https://img214.imageshack.us/i/alden001.jpg/


----------



## hmmurdock

Also posted to sales forum and continuing my run of J Press
J Press Tuxedo Black 38R
1 Button
Fully lined and half canvassed
Single vent
Flat front uncuffed pants
$100 CONUS

Measurements:
-Jacket-
Chest: 19.25"
Shoulder: 17"
Length: 29.5"
Sleeve: 24"
-Pants-
Waist:33"
Length:31.25"


----------



## M. Morgan

Last drops before eBay. Pink shirts now $12 each or two for $20 (Talbott shirt is still $11). Bills now $32. Each jacket is now $20. Offers are welcome, especially for multiple items.



M. Morgan said:


> Anyone can take the two shirts (and fulfill all your striped-pink shirt needs) for $28 and I'll knock $5 off the price of the Bills if you buy them along with one or both shirts.
> 
> Pink university stripe OCBD made by Structure (anyone remember this store? I think it later became "Express for Men," believe it or not). In very good condition. Tagged a Medium, it fits like the 15.5/34-35 that's next up so that's about where I'd peg it.
> 
> $16 including US shipping; actual abroad.
> 
> https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img3606e.jpg/
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3605r.jpg/
> 
> Pink striped non-iron button-down from Brooks 346. Tagged 15.5/34-5, it is in very good condition, having been worn perhaps five times.
> 
> $16 including US shipping; actual abroad.
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3608wh.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img3607.jpg/
> 
> I also have some Bills M1 Driving Twills, flat front, size 33 waist. These were bought new, washed, dried, hemmed, and then worn once. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and about 0.75" underneath to let out. I did a sort of too small, too big, just right thing with the M3, M1, and M2, respectively, and I hope someone can enjoy these US-made pants.
> 
> $40 including US shipping; actual abroad.
> 
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/img3610.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img36090.jpg/





M. Morgan said:


> I am reducing prices on these sport coats and shirt.
> 
> Today I have three nice jackets and a Talbott shirt I had up for sale earlier, with a reduced price. Each jacket is $35>$28>*$23 *shipped in the U.S. Please contact me with questions or interest.
> 
> Beautiful Orvis jacket that is made in the U.S.A. In very good shape with a small spot near the buttons on the right sleeve that will come out with some scrubbing or a trip to the cleaners. This is a great mid-weight jacket that I badly want to keep, but it is just a bit too big in the chest. There are some great colors running through the jacket that I hope show up in the pictures. No tagged size. 2B, darted. Measurements:
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19"
> 
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
> 
> Next up is another mid-weight wool jacket from Hart Schaffner & Marx ("100% pure virgin wool") that is also a 2B, darted offering. It has patch pockets, leather buttons, and two-button sleeves. Tags for The Gentry Shop and Racquet Club. Small spot on the right pocket which should go away after a cleaning. No marked size; measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.75"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> 
> https://img149.imageshack.us/i/img3559t.jpg/
> https://img221.imageshack.us/i/img3563s.jpg/
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img3560z.jpg/
> https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img3562jd.jpg/
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3561f.jpg/
> 
> Here is a black, 100% cashmere blazer from Huntington. Made in the U.S.A. This is a 3/2 sack jacket that has some slightly odd-looking buttons (please see picture) but is in very good condition. Marked 44R with these measurements:
> 
> P2P: 24.25"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19.75"
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img3564i.jpg/
> https://img573.imageshack.us/i/img3565s.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3566h.jpg/
> https://img574.imageshack.us/i/img3567d.jpg/
> 
> White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been dry-cleaned. In good shape other than some small, faint gray marks (which I could not capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.
> 
> $20>$16>$14>12>*$11* including US shipping.
> 
> https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/


----------



## Window

asking prices in conus including shipping, shipped next day or better

NWT Orvis wool unlined pleated trousers 36 x 38" unhemmed, made in USA
_$70 _


























NWOB Footjoy Classics Tassel loafers black calfskin, size 11 D. Made in USA, leather sole, lining, leather over poron insole, combnation heel. Model #75309, retail $280. Mild shop/storage scrapes on sole. _$135._


































vintage London Walkers shell cordovan boots, _$280_. Labeled size 12 D, made in England and I believe these are UK sized. The insole is 12 1/8" long. Outsole measurement is 13" x 4.5". They show storage battering and a fairly gnarly repair of the stitching. they are unworn. Thick leather sole, lining and insole, goodyear welted, stacked leather heel/ wingfoot goodyear rubber heel.


























































































Also selling a new pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial size 13 D Outsole 13" x 4.5". newold stock with mild shopwear. Brown longwing model, made in USA, v-cleat. _$175_.


----------



## a pine tree

Window said:


> vintage London Walkers shell cordovan boots, _$280_. Labeled size 12 D, made in England and I believe these are UK sized. The insole is 12 1/8" long. Outsole measurement is 13" x 4.5". They show storage battering and *a fairly gnarly repair of the stitching*. they are unworn. Thick leather sole, lining and insole, goodyear welted, stacked leather heel/ wingfoot goodyear rubber heel.


:crazy: Wow. What? Why? Who?? I'm speechless.


----------



## catside

^Change the sizes to mine and I am buying all, period.


----------



## sporto55

Sweaters for Sale

Alan Paine Shetland Wool Argyle Light Gray Size 42 $40.00 Shipped








Alan Paine Shetland Wool Yellow Crew Neck Size 42 $40.00 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

Alan Paine Shetland Wool Lt Tan Size 50 $40.00 Shipped








Alan Paine Shetland Wool Harrod's Argyle Black Background Size 42 $40.00 Shipped


----------



## The Rambler

a pine tree said:


> :crazy: Wow. What? Why? Who?? I'm speechless.


I agree.


----------



## sporto55

Brooksgate by Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool Red Wine Colored Crew Neck Size XL $40.00 Shipped








Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool Maroon Colored Crew Neck Size XL $45.00 Shipped...Excellent Quality


----------



## Pentheos

Might I suggest that some of the new members look through the last, say, 15 pages of this thrift exchange to get some idea of the range of prices? I'm not saying your goods aren't worth it, but some of the recent prices seem rather high. (E.g., I recently bought a pair of Allen Edmonds shell cordovan tassel loafers in very good condition for $45.) Also, please consider using the sales forum.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have a limited edition copy of President George W. Bush's "Decision Points" book. The book is hand-signed by President Bush, printed on high-quality, acid-free paper and bound in a full cloth case with foil stamping. The book also has several other special features and is individually hand numbered, packed in a slipcase and shrink wrapped. The limited edition is sold out. I'm asking $650 or best offer; it was $350 in stores, but again, it's sold out.

Here is an image of what it looks like:

https://search.barnesandnoble.com/Decision-Points/George-W-Bush/e/9780307885227

If you're interested, send me a private message.


----------



## hookem12387

hockeyinsider said:


> I have a limited edition copy of President George W. Bush's "Decision Points" book. The book is hand-signed by President Bush, printed on high-quality, acid-free paper and bound in a full cloth case with foil stamping. The book also has several other special features and is individually hand numbered, packed in a slipcase and shrink wrapped. The limited edition is sold out. I'm asking $650 or best offer; it was $350 in stores, but again, it's sold out.
> 
> Here is an image of what it looks like:
> 
> https://search.barnesandnoble.com/Decision-Points/George-W-Bush/e/9780307885227
> 
> If you're interested, send me a private message.


We may need a reassessment of the exchange.


----------



## The Rambler

hookem12387;1171302 We may need a reassessment of the exchange.[/QUOTE said:


> As Pentheos just said about ^ those curious chukkas, some things belong in the sales forum. One thing I really like about the trad forum is the exchange. Our brothers on the fashion forum don't have one, presumably because old stuff is just out of fashion, and therefore undesirable :biggrin2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'll second others sentiments. No offense to anyone, but this is most definitely not the place to peddle presidential memoirs. As for prices, well, anyone is free to ask what they wish. I won't pass judgment on that. We can stand the occasional pair of pleated trousers or even--shudder--dual vents and darts, but there is a line. Please respect this dusty corner of the Internet.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> As Pentheos just said about ^ those curious chukkas, some things belong in the sales forum. One thing I really like about the trad forum is the exchange. Our brothers on the fashion forum don't have one, presumably because old stuff is just out of fashion, and therefore undesirable :biggrin2:


 Oh, I agree completely. I LOVE the exchange. I've gotten a number of things here that I would otherwise be completely unable to attain (including a splendid Pendleton tartan tie that received many compliments today! In my favorite, 3" width to boot!). I hope I didn't imply it should go away.


----------



## andcounting

The Rambler said:


> As Pentheos just said about ^ those curious chukkas, some things belong in the sales forum. One thing I really like about the trad forum is the exchange. Our brothers on the fashion forum don't have one, presumably because old stuff is just out of fashion, and therefore undesirable :biggrin2:


Right, back to basics:

Just in time for Christmas. Awesome plaidy 3/2 nuttiness. Get some! 
Chest: 20"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 28"
*40>35** shipped CONUS*

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0231.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0233.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0234.jpg


----------



## Danny

Yes, clothing ONLY please.



hockeyinsider said:


> I have a limited edition copy of President George W. Bush's "Decision Points" book. The book is hand-signed by President Bush, printed on high-quality, acid-free paper and bound in a full cloth case with foil stamping. The book also has several other special features and is individually hand numbered, packed in a slipcase and shrink wrapped. The limited edition is sold out. I'm asking $650 or best offer; it was $350 in stores, but again, it's sold out.
> 
> Here is an image of what it looks like:
> 
> https://search.barnesandnoble.com/Decision-Points/George-W-Bush/e/9780307885227
> 
> If you're interested, send me a private message.


----------



## TheWGP

I was just cleaning out my closet to move in a new bit of shoe-shelving, and discovered these in the back of a drawer. They were part of my first foray into proper shoe care, a Woodlore set that contained two brushes, some cloths, and these four polishes. The brushes are still in use, and the cloths are not worth passing on, but these polishes have life yet, so I thought I'd pass them on here if anyone is interested.

There is black, burgundy, dark brown and light brown. These are the same four colors of paste wax I use today, so it's a nice standard set I suppose. The black has been used perhaps two or three times, the burgundy once or twice, and the two shades of brown not at all - not even touched. In short, these four polishes have been used a total of three to five times total - they've got a long way to go. A note about the brand: as per the back of each tin, these were made in the USA for Woodlore, which is owned by Allen Edmonds, and came as part of a perfectly serviceable shoe care set, so I would have no qualms about their quality.

I'm aware of what polish costs and what a ripoff it feels like sometimes; it's also Christmastime! Thus, these are:
*Free; just cover shipping please -* probably no more than five bucks or so if you're in the USA. All I ask is that you refrain from snagging these if you already have a wide assortment of shoe care products - I'd like them to go to someone who can use them! 

POLISHES ARE GONE in a flood of PM's!


----------



## snakeroot

hockeyinsider said:


> I have a limited edition copy of President George W. Bush's "Decision Points" book.


This is teh Trad Forum: George *H.*W. only, please.

Regards,


----------



## catside

Paul Stuart gray flannel suit. I have been told these are 38R. No tags, see measurements on pictures. Really nice pants with side buttoned adjusters and beautiful jacket buttons. I am amazed at quality. 
55 CONUS. Offers and especially cashmere, or any wool argyle sweater trades accepted gladly. Come to think of it 9E to 10 Chukkas or tan longwings, and brown range 37-38w/31-32 inseam flannel pants.
















Rest of the pics are at:
https://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/catside/paul stuart flanel/

BTW I would have paid that price to those deadstock cordovan Chukkas gladly if they fit.


----------



## jfkemd

price reduction--offers welcome



jfkemd said:


> still available
> I was informed that the measurements and marked size were not consistent.
> I have remeasured this a couple of times now. It seems this coat is closer to a 42-43R than as marked (46R)
> It does not look like it has been altered. Please take note of the measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> jfkemd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Normal Hilton*
> 
> Norman Hilton houndstooth sports coat
> 2 button sack made for Nordstrom
> excellent condition--will need cleaning
> no noted flaws
> lapped seams
> single vent
> 
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22.5
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 24.5
> *$35>>$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> lappes
Click to expand...


----------



## ArtVandalay

*More drops*

Drops

Brooks Brothers Makers Bow Tie
No flaws
https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes003.jpg
$22 > $20.50 > now $18.50 CONUS

*Brown Harris Tweed Full Length Overcoat*

This seems to fit to about a 42R. If the jacket were a hair longer, it would be perfect for my 42L frame.
Brown Herringbone
Three leather buttons
Full lined
No darts

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri001.jpg https://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri002.jpg https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri003.jpg 
https://img547.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri004.jpg https://img819.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri007.jpg https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri008.jpg https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri009.jpg https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novblackfri013.jpg

Hand measurements:
Pit to Pit: 22"
Length from BOC: 40"
Sleeves: Measured like a shirt, it measures 35"
Shoulders: 19"

Other than a few loose threads in the lining of the rear vent (see photo), I can't find a flaw on this jacket. Absolutely gorgeous. If this fit me I wouldn't even consider offers.

$90 > $80 > $75 *Asking $69 shipped* CONUS +3 west of Chicago. Int'l inquire.

*BLUE Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD*
Must iron, made in USA.
Size: 16.5 - 32, traditional cut
Collars are unlined

The shirt with the ring on the inside of the collar has sold, the other Brooks is still up for sale. No flaws. Amazingly soft. Someone take this shirt.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd001.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd002.jpg https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novbbocbd006.jpg

$25>$23>$21>$19>$18 NOW $16 CONUS.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Trying to switch to thumbnails and links with my new things today, let me know what you think.

NOS Dexter penny loafers. Size 10 M, leather soles and USA made. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS

*MORE DEXTER PENNY LOAFER PICS:* https://img703.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dexg.jpg

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/dex1p.jpg/

NWOT Nieman Marcus 100% cashmere sweater vest, made in Scotland. This is tagged an XL, but I think it might work better for a large. The colors are light brown and grey in a large houndstooth on the front and solid grey on the back. This is a beautiful sweater and the cashmere is heavy and soft. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

*MORE CASHMERE SWEATER VEST PICS:* https://img530.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=nmcashvest1.jpg

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/nmcashvest1.jpg/

A beautiful Norman Hilton navy hopsack blazer. Sadly, a two button darted, but it has patch pockets and is fantastically constructed with latched vent, welted seams and canvass construction. No tagged size but the approximate measurements are:
chest 22"
sleeves 23" +2"
sh 18"
length 29 1/4"
Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS

*MORE NORMAN HILTON PICS:* https://img219.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=normh.jpg

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/normm.jpg/

Finally, a mint condition BB OCBD red university stripe. Great collar roll and made in USA. This is for a smaller guy or, perhaps, one of your sons. 14 1/2 - 33. Asking $24 shipped CONUS

*MORE OCBD PICS:* https://img94.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbunired.jpg

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/bbunired.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*AND SOME PRICE CUTS ON REMAINING ITEMS*

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* shipped CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/pring.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/prin1.jpg/

A Brooks Brothers made in the USA blue OCBD size 17/34. In great condition. Asking $24 *NOW >>$20* shipped CONUS

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd1.jpg/

*PRICE CUTS ON THESE JACKETS*

Straight from the "60s...a GTO by Campus 3/2 sack, tweed jacket. I had no idea that these jackets we were wearing in college and high school were so well constructed. This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent. This coat is in remarkably good condition for a 40 to 50 year old jacket and has no issues at all. It could use a pressing. Shoulders are unpadded. Approximate measurements are: chest 20", sleeves 23.5" +1.75", shoulders 17.5" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50* *>> NOW $35* shipped CONUS

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/campusq.jpg/
*MORE CAMPUS PICS HERE:* https://img709.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=campusz.jpg

Probably from the same closet as the Campus above is this grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50**>> NOW $35* shipped CONUS.

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## brozek

Anyone need a last-minute holiday tie? It's Robert Talbott for Clipper Shop Clothiers (Avon, CT), and it measures 3" at the widest point by 54.5" long. I'm asking $20 shipped, and I'll get it in the mail Monday morning so you have it in plenty of time for Christmas. Thanks!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Price drops.*

Several nice shirts, all US made and excellent except where otherwise noted:

Reduced price for multiples and offers accepted.

*Sero pima pinpoint OCBD, 16.5-33*

This is an interesting vintage that I'm not familiar with; the missing label must have identified the mill which loomed the fabric. Appears very little worn, which should be evident from the printing on the tail.

*$24 shipped.* Now $22.


*Sero ecru pinpoint OCBD, 17-33*

I need to get my photography set-up worked out, because it's not fair that you don't get the full effect of these shirts--this goes especially for the next couple.

*$24 shipped.* Now $22.


*Sero English Twills Check Flannel, marked L (but fits more like a modern M)*

Measures to 16-33 with 23" ptp and 18.5" across the shoulders...just a little too big for me.

*$24 shipped.* Now $22.


*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 16-34*

The best description I can give of the color of this one is not yellow or salmon, but more like peach. Anyway, it's beautiful and will add a lively and sophisticated bit of variety to your wardrobe.

*$28 shipped.* Now $25.


*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Measures at 18-34 with 26" ptp and 21" across the shoulders. Made in Portugal.
(Sorry about the picture, the background color is white, not ecru as it appears.)

*$28 shipped.* Now $26.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops. The LE cashmere has received inquiries and offers for trades, but nothing that works yet. (I am 37R, 31/30, 15(15.5)-32, 8.5D.) Very surprised to have it still...

*New Leatherman "Cape Cod" Belt, XL*

It's a little misshapen from storage, but still brand new.

$14 shipped. *Now $12.*









*Lands' End heavyweight 2-ply Cashmere V-neck, L(42-44)*

Serious weight to this, one of the heaviest cashmeres I think I've ever seen.

23" ptp, 27" length, 34" sleeves.

A bargain at $48 shipped. *Now $45.*
















(the color is much darker in person, of course.)


----------



## hmmurdock

hmmurdock said:


> Just posted to the sales forum but I know they will have interest here.
> 
> J Press 44R 3/2 Brown with red/white pinstripe suit $100>>$*90 *CONUS


Price drop.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops--

*New & Lingwood Burgundy V-Neck, no size listed*

Excellent condition. (The color is much more lively and deep in person, thanks to bad indoor lighting for pics, sorry.)

26" ptp, 35" sleeves, 30" back length

*Asking $60 shipped.* Now $54, the only drop on this one.


*LL Bean Green Lambswool, Med-Reg*

Excellent condition.

24" ptp, 32" sleeves, 26" back length

*$24 shipped.* Now $20.


*Kilspindie of Scotland Lambswool, L*

Excellent condition.

23" ptp, 34" sleeves, 28" back length

*$35 shipped.* Now $30


For these sized sweaters, measurements upon request:

*Very Vintage BB Lambswool, 42*

Excellent condition, excellent color. Find me one in 36" or 38".

*$35 shipped.* Now $30.



*Alan Paine Cashmere Cardigan, 46*

Minor pilling that a quick pass with a sweater shaver will restore it to like-new; I would do it myself and sell it for more, but I'm not that kind of guy.

*Asking $40 shipped.* Now $34.
(btw, find me one of these too.)


*Hockley for Lord & Taylor Lambswool Cardigan, 42*

Excellent except for a small snag hole inside behind the right wrist, shouldn't be noticeable and can be chalked to character. For such a minor flaw:

*Only $18 shipped.* $16.


And finally, an unusual one:

*Alan Paine Lambswool Zip-Front Crewneck, 46*

Very good condition, but...unusual. I wouldn't expect anyone here to hesitate for a second to wear it except for dressier occasions, but anyway, a bargain for this one as well:

*$18 shipped.*


----------



## hookem12387

Is the green HF truly 42" , 21" PTP? If so, I'm in.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

hookem12387 said:


> Is the green HF truly 42" , 21" PTP? If so, I'm in.


If you're referring to the Hockley for L&T, then, yes, it is truly, exactly between 21" and 22" ptp.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Further price drops! Cashmere Langrock jacket for $23, Sills bespoke suit $15, shipped! *

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Cashmere holiday red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*

This is beautiful, and perfect for the holidays! While there's no fabric content listed, it's clearly cashmere--and from the hand this is real, thick, luxurious Scottish cashmere, not the modern Chinese stuff that's so common nowadays. This is fully canvassed, and fully lined in complementary red satiny lining that's almost certainly bemberg. This also has a hook vent, two button cuffs, and beautifully narrow lapels. This is a real trad. classic... and even more than its brother, above, is a serious rarity. Once these Langrocks have gone, that really is it, as they're never going to be made again. Which I find very sad, but, such is life...

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for three minor flaws, all of which are shown. There's a thread run on the front, a moth nibble (the size of a single thread square, and so absolutely tiny!) on the left arm, and a small black mark on the hem--this will certainly come out with dry cleaning. All of these flaws are readily fixable--or else do what I'd do, which is ignore them, and chalk them up to character. 

Given these flaws, though, this cashmere Langrock is just *$23 boxed, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 3/4

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets068.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets073.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets071.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets072.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets069.jpg/ https://img44.imageshack.us/i/eggsnovemberjackets070.jpg/

*2) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*

"Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.

In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.

Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:

https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/

Asking just *$15*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

*Trousers:*

Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/

*Lapel detail:*

https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/

*3) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*

Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!

Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $23*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/

*4) GORGEOUS Liberty of London wool challis tie!*

This is beautiful, with very deep, rich colours! This is in excellent condition.

*Width at widest point: 4"*

*Asking just $14*

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties015.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties016.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties017.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties018.jpg/

*5) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $25 *

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/

*6) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $20 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/

*7) Shiaparelli leopard tie. *

Tired of your standard Hermes? Why not switch things around with this beautiful vintage Shiaparelli? In excellent condition except for some minor rumpling from storage at the end of the blade--easily fixed with a quick steam! Hence asking just $10!

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties102.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties103.jpg/


----------



## catside

Drop to 45 CONUS for this Samuelsohn made, fully canvassed, in great shape suit. Feel free to offer trades.



catside said:


> Paul Stuart gray flannel suit. I have been told these are 38R. No tags, see measurements on pictures. Really nice pants with side buttoned adjusters and beautiful jacket buttons. I am amazed at quality.
> 55 CONUS. Offers and especially cashmere, or any wool argyle sweater trades accepted gladly. Come to think of it 9E to 10 Chukkas or tan longwings, and brown range 37-38w/31-32 inseam flannel pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the pics are at:
> https://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/catside/paul stuart flanel/


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

A few items today, from the very trad, to the less trad

A tartan Scottish wool scarf, from one of Canada's premier stores, Holt Renfrew. It's got 3 minute holes, as pictured. $20 shipped within North America.

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/fall2010104.jpg/

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/fall2010105.jpg/

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/fall2010106.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/fall2010107.jpg/

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/fall2010108.jpg/

A Large BB shirt. This is very recent vintage and is must iron. It's in pristine condition. $15 shipped within North America.

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/2010janvierjuillet172.jpg/
https://img441.imageshack.us/i/2010janvierjuillet177.jpg/

My apologies for the less trad item, but I'd really like to clear this shirt. It's a "Tricots St. Raphael", sized Medium. It's a very nice quality shirt that I wished fit me. It's $10 shipped within North America.

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/vacancescollingwood2009u.jpg/
https://img441.imageshack.us/i/vacancescollingwood2009.jpg/


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Can someone please explain the sweater sizing again? If I am typically say a 40 jacket, do I want to go down to get a proper fit? Or can I stay the same size. 

TweedyDon: 

I am sure that Langrock is a real gem, but for someone who is not yet fully enveloped in the trad lifestyle, could you tell me what the heck you would wear with that? I'm still crawling in terms of my experience, that jacket is for someone who is in a full out sprint.


----------



## catside

Ed Reynolds said:


> TweedyDon:
> 
> I am sure that Langrock is a real gem, but for someone who is not yet fully enveloped in the trad lifestyle, could you tell me what the heck you would wear with that? I'm still crawling in terms of my experience, that jacket is for someone who is in a full out sprint.


Fox hunt.


----------



## Sir Cingle

That Tony Lumpkin's GTO by Campus tweed sack hasn't sold yet is a complete mystery to me. It's a stunner, if you ask me. If it were in my size, I'd snatch that up posthaste.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That's the problem--it is no one's size.



Sir Cingle said:


> That Tony Lumpkin's GTO by Campus tweed sack hasn't sold yet is a complete mystery to me. It's a stunner, if you ask me. If it were in my size, I'd snatch that up posthaste.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Well, 32, that would be the only reasonable explanation. It is rather small. But it must fit *someone*!


----------



## Trip English

That has to be _some_ tiny trad willing to pony up. I've been considering getting the damn thing just to _have _it.


----------



## TweedyDon

Ed Reynolds said:


> TweedyDon:
> 
> I am sure that Langrock is a real gem, but for someone who is not yet fully enveloped in the trad lifestyle, could you tell me what the heck you would wear with that? I'm still crawling in terms of my experience, that jacket is for someone who is in a full out sprint.


I'd pair it with dark brown cords and a tattersall shirt, together with a solid dark red or solid brown tie... or an emblematic, maybe with foxes!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I suspect it would sell fast at a good price on the Bay--there is a larger audience, especially in Japan where this sort of thing is in fashion and smaller sizes are in demand. That Mister Lumpkin has offered it up here for as long as he has says a lot about what he stands for.



Trip English said:


> That has to be _some_ tiny trad willing to pony up. I've been considering getting the damn thing just to _have _it.


----------



## The Rambler

Ed Reynolds said:


> Can someone please explain the sweater sizing again? If I am typically say a 40 jacket, do I want to go down to get a proper fit? Or can I stay the same size.
> 
> TweedyDon:
> 
> I am sure that Langrock is a real gem, but for someone who is not yet fully enveloped in the trad lifestyle, could you tell me what the heck you would wear with that? I'm still crawling in terms of my experience, that jacket is for someone who is in a full out sprint.


Pair it with a bottle of scotch. As for sweater sizing, it's best to stick with actual measurements - if you have a 40 inch chest, the fit most people prefer is chest size +2-4 inches. Thus a size 40 jacket would wear a 42-44" sweater. The hard part is that while most good sweaters give actual pit to pit measurement (x2), some give a size they consider appropriate for a 40" chest. Try to find out in advance what the mean by size 40.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I've noticed that smaller sizes, particularly short jackets and small inseam pants, don't sell well here.

I assume that's what the trouble with Tony's jacket.


----------



## closerlook

Sir Cingle said:


> That Tony Lumpkin's GTO by Campus tweed sack hasn't sold yet is a complete mystery to me. It's a stunner, if you ask me. If it were in my size, I'd snatch that up posthaste.


I've claimed it. 
:lease send all of your short sizes my way::


----------



## Reptilicus

Reptilicus said:


> NWOT Woolrich Classic Wool Field Coat. I don't think I have ever worn this coat. Size Medium. Pit to Pit measures 25" Arm measured as shirt is 35". Plenty of room inside for layering. All buttons have been reinforced by tailor. Asking $90 shipped. I may still have the tags for this coat.More photos here: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Woolrich/


Taking reasonable offers. Last chance before Ebay!


----------



## Reptilicus

Reptilicus said:


> BrooksStorm® Walking Coat Mens size Large.


 SOLD.


----------



## jfkemd

Norman Hilton houndstooth sports coat --SOLD


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Trip English said:


> That has to be _some_ tiny trad willing to pony up. I've been considering getting the damn thing just to _have _it.


It's my size, but, as much as I like the vintage stuff--and I've picked up plenty--I find myself steering away from things that say retro right up front. Either I'm not advanced enough to make it work without calling undue attention to myself, or I'm just getting too old to call that kind of attention to myself. Either way, don't think people my size won't buy things, because I'm sure I'm not the only one out here.


----------



## unmodern

They're just a bit short in the body for me, otherwise I'd have snagged the green one.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Update and price drop. Remaining shirts *$12 shipped in CONUS* apiece.



Sir Cingle said:


> I've got a batch of nice shirts for sale. All are in excellent condition--no stains, snags, or other flaws. All fit true-to-size. *$15 each, shipped CONUS*, or $12 each for two, or $10 each for three.
> 
> 1) Polo Ralph Lauren pink Yarmouth OCBD. 100% cotton. 16.5/36-37. With logo.
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers green micro-check non-iron pinpoint button down. 15.5/34-35. 100% cotton. Freshly laundered. SOLD!
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers blue micro-check non-iron pinpoint button down. 15.5/34-35. 100% cotton. Freshly laundered. SOLD!
> 
> 4) Brooks Brothers cream and brown tattersall must-iron button down. 100% cotton. Sized L.
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers must-iron blue casual OCBD. 100% cotton. With Golden Fleece logo. Sized L. SOLD!
> 
> 6) Polo Ralph Lauren cream, green, and red tattersall button down. Classic fit. 100% cotton. With logo. Sized 17/XL. SOLD!
> 
> Interested? I'd love to hear from you. Send me a PM!


----------



## HalfLegend

Does anyone have a slim fit Green blazer? Like a 38R-40R or so? Wanted something like in this look: https://www.prepidemic.com/archives/week-of-the-prep-keeping-a-campus-cooln/

Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

^I've got something that might work for you. I've been meaning to list it, can do measurements this evening.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*New Leatherman "Cape Cod" Belt, XL*

It's a little misshapen from storage, but still brand new.

$14 shipped. *Now $12.*









*Lands' End heavyweight 2-ply Cashmere V-neck, L(42-44)*

*Sold.*


----------



## a4audi08

Hey everyone - Hope all is well. Shirts are $14 each shipping w/n CONUS, sweater is $18 shipped CONUS. Shirt + sweater = $30. Everything = $40.

I have two shirts by Huntington, and a green Shetland by Bay Trading Co.

First Huntington is a yellow BD, sz 16X34
https://i56.tinypic.com/nbtdw5.jpg

Second is a white snap tab sz 16.5X35
https://i52.tinypic.com/2hn6g09.jpg

Shetland is sized L but measurements below (fits more like a Medium to me).
Chest: 21.5" pit to pit
Sleeves: Fit like a 33/34 shirt
Length: 26.25" from top of collar
Opening at bottom: 17.5"

https://i52.tinypic.com/i1leva.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/a4c3kl.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/8yvpz5.jpg


----------



## Benson

Price Drop $28 shipped CONUS.



Benson said:


> 9.5D Walkover Made in USA pebblegrain bluchers with crepe soles
> These are in excellent like-new condition. They are a bit less red than in the photos, and lean toward a dark brown. The soles are crepe, but a slightly stiffer trademarked kind that walk-over used. $35 shipped.
> 
> https://img253.imageshack.us/i/dscn8732.jpg/https://img411.imageshack.us/i/dscn8735.jpg/
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/dscn8737.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/dscn8738n.jpg/
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/dscn87340.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

*Polo* Ralph Lauren cashmere argyle sweater vest
Tagged Size: L, but measures to a SMALL (see measurement)
P2P: 19"
*NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3313v.jpg 

*Brooks Brothers* cords
Size: 34 (measures to 34.25 x 30.75")
Made in USA
These used to be sold on the BB website as "luxury cords" and retailed for ~$125 (couldn't find them just now): 100% cotton and US made. Pleated, but great for an Anglo-Trad or Southern Trad. These have been in my closet, but I have too many cords.
*NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

Surely someone can use a good condition Made in USA evening dress shirt!
*Brooks Bros* evening shirt now only *$15 delivered*! (a steal!) Behar is SOLD!



*Brooks Brothers* pleated evening/tux shirt
Size 16-33 - Made in USA
Takes 3 studs


----------



## mhj

I have a pair of *Burgundy Florsheim Carleton Wingtips* in size *11EEE* that are too small for me. I was stupid enough to wear them outdoors so that can't be returned. They were only worn 2 or 3 times so they are in excellent condition.

The MSRP is $160 and I am asking for $110 shipped within CONUS. See them here: 
https://www.florsheim.com/shop/style/18429.html

Photos of the actual shoes will be sent on request.


----------



## HalfLegend

AlanC said:


> ^I've got something that might work for you. I've been meaning to list it, can do measurements this evening.


 That would be great, please send me a PM too, I don't check up on this often enough. Thanks!


----------



## jfkemd

*Varsity Tours 3/2 sack sports coat*

a nice coat in my opinion.
in overall great condition
sadly, it has a stain on the left flank. it is not noticeable except when attention is called to it.
I didn't see the stain until I got home from the thriftstore.
I wasn't going to post this, but decided it would not hurt to offer it up here.
I had this thoroughly cleaned and I believe my dry cleaners worked hard to get as much of the stain out.
perhaps this will work as a casual back up coat for one of you here in the trading forum.
has double vents (measures 9 inches deep)

$25 shipped CONUS
measurements are as follows...
shoulders: 18
armpits: 22
sleeves: 26
length BOC: 31.5


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers white ocbd. Unlined collar. Relaxed Fit. Made in Jamaica (produced before the horizontal "Original Polo Shirt" tag was used in the early 1990s). Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 17" (has been washed and dried several times so it shouldn't shrink)
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: GONE


Sero pinpoint button-down. Made in the Dominican Republic, but still very good quality (first off-shore production for Sero). Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Barbour "Tattersall Shirt". 100% cotton. Fabric is a light flannel in a subtle herringbone weave. Condition is mint - no signs of wear or flaws

Tagged: XL
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take both Barbour shirts for $40 shipped)


Barbour "Tattersall Shirt". 100% cotton. Fabric is a light flannel in a subtle herringbone weave. Condition is mint - no signs of wear or flaws.

Tagged: XL
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take both Barbour shirts for $40 shipped)


New, With Tags Corbin houndstooth trousers. 100% wool. *Reverse Pleated.* Unfinished hems. Made in USA. Condition is, of course, perfect.

Waist: 42
Outseam: 50"
Inseam: 38 (unfinished)

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (picture of tag was without flash, close up of button/pattern is with flash)


Bills Khakis blue corduroy trousers. Model M2P (reverse pleated). I'd call these New, Without Tags. The original hem string holding the tags in place is still on the outside of the pants, but the tags are missing. I suspect someone had these altered and then forgot to pick them up so the tailor donated them to the thrift store. No signs of wear

Tagged: 38
Waist: 38"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 30.5"
NO CUFFS

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis 100% wool twill trousers. Color is mid-gray. Model M2P (reverse pleated). *FLAW:* Three snag/holes on the inside left cuff. I inspected these in the thrift store and didn't notice the flaw, but rather than simply trash them I thought someone might want them for $10 shipped

Waist: 40"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29 3/4"
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: $10.00 shipped in CONUS (no international shipping)


From my closet: "Vintage" Orvis corduroy sport coat (older tag). 3/2 darted. Color is gold. Obviously worn, but no flaws on the outside of the coat and only minor signs of wear to the lining. *Please notice the slightly unusual shape of the collar/notch*

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24" (can't be let down because wear line would show)
BOC: 30.5

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## catside

Alden cordovans are sold. Paul Stuart suit is in trade negotiations. I still have 8.5 AE Melrose penny loafers on the sale forum up for trade with a cashmere or argyle or both sweater or nice, flat front 37-38/32 flannel pants, especially in brown. I also have a very interesting 38ish Anderson Little Limited Edition 3/2 roll country tweed jacket, minor imperfections, only for trade.


----------



## TheWGP

DROP on the remaining tie & pants!

Thought I'd post just a few items today - but more is on the way, including one of those coveted LL Bean Norwegians in blue & white - size Medium - (Claimed already pending payment!) and NWT unhemmed Bill's Khakis size 32!

Paypal payment, OR trades gladly accepted. Shipping to CONUS is included; international just PM me for a quote.

1)Worn once (no, really!) Allen Edmonds Evanston perf-toe balmorals in Walnut. Size 11 EEE - Claimed in a jiffy!

2) *Vintage Yale Co-Op for Reis of New Haven tie* - 3.25 inches wide and 57.5 inches long. Brown & white slubby silk - this has great character! In great shape, though it might stand for being hung up awhile or perhaps lightly pressed. 15>12>*$8 shipped.*



3) *Eddie Bauer 100% cotton khaki-colored-khakis. * 42/30, Pleated, no cuffs. These are out of my own closet, not much to say about them, but I don't wear them and I thought I'd see if anyone here wanted them for 5>4*$2 shipped.* No, there's nothing wrong with them! 



4) *Filson jacket - I believe this is a Dry Finish Tin Cruiser,* with added epaulets on the shoulders and some slightly different style choices - no "extra second pocket" on the wearer's left, and longer-than-usual collar points I believe. If you could snap the collar points down, it would make an amazing roll! :icon_smile_big:

It's in great shape, not even the stains and so forth you would expect to see from being worn. Honestly, I think this jacket saw light use at most, and if it were a little bigger I'd keep it. This jacket has ALL snaps on it, no buttons whatsoever. The snaps are all reinforced behind with super-strong cloth, and no snaps have condition issues. The back is double, with side snaps to make a full-width back pocket. Four front pockets, the top two completely covered and huge utility pockets. Two front hand-warmer pockets.

No size tag - it MAY indeed have been custom, because I can't see that there was ever a tag where the Filson size tag would have gone - no loose stitches or anything where it would have been. Sizewise, I'd estimate a *large L to XL* depending on what you wear under it. Filson is known for being a bit generous, but this is not a huge huge jacket - maybe suitable for someone in a *44-46* suit jacket, or smaller if you wear a little more under it. Measures 25 inches pit to pit, shoulders 19, sleeves 35, length from bottom of collar 29.5ish.

Given that there's some idiosyncratic touches like the epaulets, but considering it's in amazing shape and very well constructed high quality, I'll let this go for just 45>*$40 shipped.* Claimed pending payment!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## closerlook

*Brooks Brothers Suit and Pendleton Wool Overcoat*

First Up a Pendleton Wool Overcoat
belted!

This coat is in amazingly great condition given its vintage
no holes, no tears, all buttons attached
minor thinning at cuffs, but the weave is not at all compromised.

Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Pit to Pit: 24in
length boc to hem: 40.5in

$80 shipped CONUS add $15 outside of US











Next:

Brooks Brothers Suit

Heather Charcoal
Braces buttons installed
classic two button sleeve
very slightly darted : the fit is pretty straight and sacklike

$60 shipped CONUS add $15 outside of US

Jacket:
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5in
Sleeve from Shoulder: 23in with 2in to let out
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Length: 29in

Pants:
Waist: 36in 
Length: 29in with a whopping 3.25in to let out


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Update--

*New & Lingwood Burgundy V-Neck, no size listed*

Excellent condition. (The color is much more lively and deep in person, thanks to bad indoor lighting for pics, sorry.)

26" ptp, 35" sleeves, 30" back length

*Asking $60 shipped.* Now $54, the only drop on this one.*>>>Offer?*


*LL Bean Green Lambswool, Med-Reg*

Excellent condition.

24" ptp, 32" sleeves, 26" back length

*Sold, pending payment.*


*Kilspindie of Scotland Lambswool, L*

Excellent condition.

23" ptp, 34" sleeves, 28" back length

*$35 shipped.Now $30>>>$24*


For these sized sweaters, measurements upon request:

*Very Vintage BB Lambswool, 42*

Excellent condition, excellent color. Find me one in 36" or 38".

*$35 shipped.Now $30.>>>$26*


*Alan Paine Cashmere Cardigan, 46*

*Sold.*


*Hockley for Lord & Taylor Lambswool Cardigan, 42*

*Sold.*


And finally, an unusual one:

*Alan Paine Lambswool Zip-Front Crewneck, 46*

Very good condition, but...unusual. I wouldn't expect anyone here to hesitate for a second to wear it except for dressier occasions, but anyway, a bargain for this one as well:

*$18 shipped.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Scarf is sold pending payment.

I need to move the shirts, offers would be very welcome!



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> A few items today, from the very trad, to the less trad
> 
> A tartan Scottish wool scarf, from one of Canada's premier stores, Holt Renfrew. It's got 3 minute holes, as pictured. $20 shipped within North America.
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/fall2010104.jpg/
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/fall2010105.jpg/
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/fall2010106.jpg/
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/fall2010107.jpg/
> 
> https://img41.imageshack.us/i/fall2010108.jpg/
> 
> A Large BB shirt. This is very recent vintage and is must iron. It's in pristine condition. $15 shipped within North America.
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/2010janvierjuillet172.jpg/
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/2010janvierjuillet177.jpg/
> 
> My apologies for the less trad item, but I'd really like to clear this shirt. It's a "Tricots St. Raphael", sized Medium. It's a very nice quality shirt that I wished fit me. It's $10 shipped within North America.
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/vacancescollingwood2009u.jpg/
> https://img441.imageshack.us/i/vacancescollingwood2009.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

Might as well throw a few more items up before leaving town for the holidays. A note: I will be leaving town on December 17 in the evening, so if your items do not ship that evening (I'll stop at the PO on the way out of town) they won't ship until December 27 when I'm back. Paypal is good, all prices include CONUS shipping, I'll ship internationally - just PM me for a quote.

1) New with tags Bill's Khakis, waist size 32. Claimed!

2) Sero light blue OCBD, 16.5/34. 1 collar button is broken, there is no spare on the shirt - so you'd have to get a button from somewhere (another Sero shirt, maybe). In light of this flaw, just *$9 shipped.*



3) Bills Khakis M2 Flat Front, light brown Original Twills, tagged 36 BUT measure 38, inseam 29", outseam 30", No cuff, 1" to let out. Claimed!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Alas, why did I have to be born with such long arms?! I'm beginning to think they aren't trad.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Peal wing-tip slip-ons, AE tassel loafers, Brooks patent leather lace-ups.*

*NOTE:* I'm posting these for *efdll* (who, by the way, is a VERY pleasant chap to deal with!), so please PM him with interest and offers! 

Thanks to Tweedydon for helping me post these while I'm still trying to master the art of posting photographs.

Three pairs of 9 1/2 D shoes. I don't wear these much and would like to place them with someone who would.

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/20101210162820.jpg/

Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers chestnut wing-tip slip-ons. I bought these new and wore them a handful of times. Because I live in a wet, slippery climate, I had rubber soles and heels put on -- by a reputable shop that is also an Alden dealer -- even if that is not classic trad. *$75 CONUS*.

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img00040201010111338.jpg/

Allen-Edmonds Brookwood chestnut tassel loafers. Acquired at the 
Exchange. Worn a handful of times. Same rubber sole and heel treatment. Excellent used condition. *$35 CONUS*.

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/20101210163327.jpg/

Brooks English patent-leather lace-ups. Bought new and worn at a dozen black-tie events. Original heels and soles in excellent shape. Heels only beginning to show signs of wear but plenty of good life left. *$75 CONUS*.


----------



## hookem12387

Those tassels are fantastic. 1 size too small, though.


----------



## Window

*warm items*

Price drop on NWT orvis pants to $47.
Price drop on nos cordovan boots to $200
Price drop on new footjoy tassels to $115

Complete pictures and full list of 50+ items in for sale forum. Prices are in conus. Certain items are priced lower in this thread. 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...nsolidation-GREAT-DEALS&p=1172565#post1172565

1. L.L. Bean Teal sweater 85% wool, Large- 49.5" chest, 28" length, 24" sleeves, 19.25" shoulders Excellent condition. _$27_









2. L.L. Bean Blue blue with black weave,sweater 85% wool, Large- 48.5" chest, 25" sleeves, 27" length, 20.5" shoulders. Excellent condition. _$27_









3. Hartt longwings. Hartt was a major Canadian shoe company of the past. Shoes made in england by Cheaney/Church. Size 9 D. New without Box. $500 retail. Prairie buffalo leather upper, leather sole and lining, phillips heel. Heavy, quality brougues, weighing in at 3 Lbs for the pair. The sole measures 12" x 4 1/8". insole 11" They are more pricy but definitely worth it. _$127_










4. L.L. Bean Irish sweater sz Large, 100% wool, Tall - 48" chest, 29" length, 23" sleeves, 21" shoulders _$34_ Excellent condition.









5. Polo RL 100% Cashmere Turtleneck sz Med, good condition - 43" chest, 26.25" length, 27" sleeves, 18.5" shoulders _$38_










6. L.L. Bean sweater brown 100% wool, made in England size Large. Excellent condition. 28" neck seam to cuff, 17.25" armpit to cuff, 42" chest, 24.5" length _$36_









7. Loden Frey loden green wool coat sz 40, very good condition, minor fading where the collar folds. I repaired a moth bite on the inner lining. That lining partially detached from the shell, so the shell was not involved in the repair. One of the front buttons is off, but it's in the pocket to be put back on by a pro. The buttons aren't seen when worn anyway, covered by the flap. 47" chest, 41" length, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulders _$54_










8. Vintage (50s or 60s) Richline brown 100% virgin wool sleeveless cardigan size M. Mint condition. Very nice layering piece. 27" length, 39" chest, 27" length, 13.5" shoulders _$33_

























9. Made in England No name thick Harris Tweed jacket sz 44. 46" chest, 24" sleeves, 31" length, 19.25" shoulders. It's in excellent flawless condition, fully lined, dual vented. _$42_


----------



## srivats

TheWGP said:


> Might as well throw a few more items up before leaving town for the holidays. A note: I will be leaving town on December 17 in the evening, so if your items do not ship that evening (I'll stop at the PO on the way out of town) they won't ship until December 27 when I'm back. Paypal is good, all prices include CONUS shipping, I'll ship internationally - just PM me for a quote.
> 
> 1) New with tags Bill's Khakis, waist size 32. These are khaki colored Original Twills. Model M2P. Sure, they're pleated, but they're unhemmed (39" inseam!) and in great shape. Still have the Nordstrom's price tags on them with a *clearance* price of 97.50 written on it! Of course, I'm asking far less: just *$30 shipped. *


PM on the Bills!


----------



## andcounting

Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Very soft. Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
$45 *> $40 conus*

















Just in time for Christmas. Awesome plaidy 3/2 nuttiness. Get some! It's hard to tell, but I think the dark color is a seriously deep blue.
Chest: 20"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23"
Shoulders: 18"
Length, base of collar to hem: 28"
*40 shipped CONUS*


I also have this seriously awesome VERY dark blue suit. 3/2 sack. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.

Not Tagged. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18". Single vent.

Pants measure 16" flat with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs. It was no where near my size, but I knew there was a needy trad out there this time of year...

* $45 shipped*

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0235.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0236.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0237.jpg

Last - *bigger trads*

I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0418.jpg

Please wait
Image not available


----------



## DrMac

andcounting said:


> Last - *bigger trads*
> 
> I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0418.jpg
> 
> Please wait
> Image not available


I'd be interested in measurements.....


----------



## closerlook

*I've added prices.
*


closerlook said:


> First Up a Pendleton Wool Overcoat
> belted!
> 
> This coat is in amazingly great condition given its vintage
> no holes, no tears, all buttons attached
> minor thinning at cuffs, but the weave is not at all compromised.
> 
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5in
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
> Pit to Pit: 24in
> length boc to hem: 40.5in
> 
> *Pendleton: $80 Shipped CONUS (elsewhere add $15)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Suit
> 
> Heather Charcoal
> Braces buttons installed
> classic two button sleeve
> very slightly darted : the fit is pretty straight and sacklike
> 
> *$60 shipped CONUS (elsewhere add $15).*
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5in
> Sleeve from Shoulder: 23in with 2in to let out
> Chest, pit to pit: 21in
> Length: 29in
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 36in
> Length: 29in with a whopping 3.25in to let out


----------



## closerlook

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack 100% Camel Hair Glenn Plaid Sport Coat*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack 100% Camel Hair Glenn Plaid Sport Coat

a real Beauty, this one.
medium weight tweed weave
3/2 sack
no darts
two button sleeve
single center vent
black and white glenn plaid pattern

$60 shipped Conus or best offer












Shoulder to Shoulder: 18in
Chest, pit to pit: 20in
Sleeve from Shoulder: 23in with 2in to let out
Length from boc: 30in


----------



## MrZipper

DrMac said:


> I'd be interested in measurements.....


Ditto


----------



## TheWGP

Window said:


> P
> 5. Polo RL 100% Cashmere Turtleneck sz Med, good condition - 43" chest, 26.25" length, 27" sleeves, 18.5" shoulders _$38_


This is a phenomenal deal - someone should snap this up posthaste! Ignoring the "made in China of Italian yarn" I have seen some really really nice Polo RL hand-knit cashmeres.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Both of these are claimed and considered sold, pending payment. The TES tweed to a gentleman brand new to the forum--making a great start, I think.

*Harris Tweed for The Hitching Post of Cold Spring Harbor, NY, unmarked 43R*

The platonic ideal of the trad Harris: a simple brown heather with all the right details--a well tailored 3/2 roll, woven leather buttons (w/two on the sleeve), lapped seams, half-lined, single hook vent, and a throat latch secured by two substantial horn buttons. It is in overall excellent condition, save on the lining a couple of minor marks and a pull or two.

Measures: 23" ptp, 25" sleeves, 32.5" boc, and 19.5" shoulders

*Asking only $38 shipped.*


*Hand tailored Harris Tweed for The English Shop Princeton, 42L*

This one is truly stunning; the pictures give the greys a more bluish cast than it has in life, and makes it a fine example for the case that, in fairness, I need a better camera to let these speak for themselves. It is in excellent condition, and has all the fineness you'd expect from a hand tailored garment from The English Shop--notably, the fantastic roll to the lapel and genuine horn buttons.

Measurements: 19" shoulders, 22.5" ptp, 31.5" length boc, 26" sleeves

*Asking only $46 shipped.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

TheWGP said:


> This is a phenomenal deal - someone should snap this up posthaste! Ignoring the "made in China of Italian yarn" I have seen some really really nice Polo RL hand-knit cashmeres.


Someone here just got a fantastic LE "made in China" cashmere, at a fantastic price as well.


----------



## TweedyDon

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Hand tailored Harris Tweed for The English Shop Princeton, 42L*
> 
> This one is truly stunning; the pictures give the greys a more bluish cast than it has in life, and makes it a fine example for the case that, in fairness, I need a better camera to let these speak for themselves. It is in excellent condition, and has all the fineness you'd expect from a hand tailored garment from The English Shop--notably, the fantastic roll to the lapel and genuine horn buttons.
> 
> Measurements: 19" shoulders, 22.5" ptp, 31.5" length boc, 26" sleeves


Someone should grab this! Stuff from TES is absolutely first rate!


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops*



(old school) JAB english rep stripe tie. 100% silk. Colors of the "Lothian of Border Horse". 3.25" wide. It's "safe" to wear this tie since the Lothian of Border Horse hasn't been an active unit since 1956.
Price: $6.50<<7.50<<9.00[/QUOTE]

Sero pinpoint button-down. Made in the Dominican Republic, but still very good quality (first off-shore production for Sero). Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


New, With Tags Corbin houndstooth trousers. 100% wool. *Reverse Pleated.* Unfinished hems. Made in USA. Condition is, of course, perfect.

Waist: 42
Outseam: 50"
Inseam: 38 (unfinished)

Price: $24.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (picture of tag was without flash, close up of button/pattern is with flash)


Bills Khakis blue corduroy trousers. Model M2P (reverse pleated). I'd call these New, Without Tags. The original hem string holding the tags in place is still on the outside of the pants, but the tags are missing. I suspect someone had these altered and then forgot to pick them up so the tailor donated them to the thrift store. No signs of wear

*I also have the exact same pair, except forward pleats, in size 35x33.5 - also $26.00 shipped*

Tagged: 38
Waist: 38"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 30.5"
NO CUFFS

Price: $26.00 (last drop before eBay)<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


From my closet: "Vintage" Orvis corduroy sport coat (older tag). 3/2 darted. Color is gold. Obviously worn, but no flaws on the outside of the coat and only minor signs of wear to the lining. *Please notice the slightly unusual shape of the collar/notch*

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24" (can't be let down because wear line would show)
BOC: 30.5

Price: $35.00<<40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MKC

*Brooks Brothers white OCBD regular fit 16.5-35*

*CLAIMED. THANK YOU. *My mistake is your gain: I bought this Regular Fit shirt, wore it once, and decided I am definitely a Traditional Fit guy. Didn't take any photos because we all know what a new Brooks Brothers OCBD looks like. Has a mark through the tag so it can't be returned to a retail store. So you get a worn-once/laundered twice Brooks Brothers white OCBD regualr fit 16.5-35 for $20 conus. PM if interested.


----------



## andcounting

andcounting said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Very soft. Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
> $45 *> $40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for Christmas. Awesome plaidy 3/2 nuttiness. Get some! It's hard to tell, but I think the dark color is a seriously deep blue.
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 28"
> *40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> I also have this seriously awesome VERY dark blue suit. 3/2 sack. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.
> 
> Not Tagged. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18". Single vent.
> 
> Pants measure 16" flat with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs. It was no where near my size, but I knew there was a needy trad out there this time of year...
> 
> * $45 shipped*
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0235.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0236.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0237.jpg
> 
> Last - *bigger trads*
> 
> I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0418.jpg
> 
> Please wait
> Image not available


Ok, so there was interest. It's tagged 46L. I know the pits of the harriss tweed are 22 and the length is 32 from the base of collar. I'm not at home so that's all I have right now, but wanted to get it out there due to the interest.


----------



## TheWGP

DROP on these before I leave town on Friday!  Last drop on these, if nobody wants them I'll donate them for recycling.



TheWGP said:


> DROP on the remaining tie & pants!
> 
> Paypal payment, OR trades gladly accepted. Shipping to CONUS is included; international just PM me for a quote.
> 
> 2) *Vintage Yale Co-Op for Reis of New Haven tie* -Claimed!
> 
> 3) *Eddie Bauer 100% cotton khaki-colored-khakis. * 42/30, Pleated, no cuffs. These are out of my own closet, not much to say about them, but I don't wear them and I thought I'd see if anyone here wanted them for 5>4>2>*$1 shipped.* No, there's nothing wrong with them!


----------



## TheWGP

$4 shipped takes this shirt. Harvest some buttons for your other Seros maybe? Last drop on this, I'll just donate it to be recycled if nobody can use it.



TheWGP said:


> Might as well throw a few more items up before leaving town for the holidays. A note: I will be leaving town on December 17 in the evening, so if your items do not ship that evening (I'll stop at the PO on the way out of town) they won't ship until December 27 when I'm back. Paypal is good, all prices include CONUS shipping, I'll ship internationally - just PM me for a quote.
> 
> 1) New with tags Bill's Khakis, waist size 32. Claimed!
> 
> 2) Sero light blue OCBD, 16.5/34. 1 collar button is broken, there is no spare on the shirt - so you'd have to get a button from somewhere (another Sero shirt, maybe). In light of this flaw, just 9>*$4 shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Bills Khakis M2 Flat Front, light brown Original Twills, tagged 36 BUT measure 38, inseam 29", outseam 30", No cuff, 1" to let out. Claimed!


----------



## MrZipper

andcounting said:


> Ok, so there was interest. It's tagged 46L. I know the pits of the harriss tweed are 22 and the length is 32 from the base of collar. I'm not at home so that's all I have right now, but wanted to get it out there due to the interest.


22" p2p on a 46L? :icon_scratch:


----------



## andcounting

MrZipper said:


> 22" p2p on a 46L? :icon_scratch:


Seems strange to me too. I'm going to give it another measure when I get home... and then eat dinner, put the kids down, converse with my wife, drink my scotch, nightly examine, etc...


----------



## TheWGP

Posting a few more odds and ends in an effort to clear my stack before holiday vacation... free shipping, Paypal is fine, and I'll ship in time for Christmas!

Three sweaters here, there's also an Alan Paine shetland tagged 44" that I'll snap photos of tonight and add.

As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge!

1) Vintage Lands End saddle-shouldered shetland, Made in England, Claimed!

2) Jos. A Bank black v-neck sweater, 100% Cashmere. Tagged size L, measures pit to pit 24.5. This actually isn't half bad - it's a nice sweater in a standard color, I would even say nicer than their current offerings. Asking just *$25 shipped.*



3) Byford, Design Consultant Hardy Amies 100% 2 Fold Cashmere navy blue cardigan. Made in England. Claimed!


----------



## Bermuda

worn once Ralph Lauren American Living Navy blue Corduroy Blazer. 3/2 undarted!! A total Trad garment! Size XL. Silk lining in the sleeves. It is too small for me! Asking 40$ shipped CONUS


----------



## unmodern

^--- Not being snarky (just trying to learn), but aren't those darts on the front, running from the middle of the pockets up the chest? If those are not darts, what are darts?


----------



## Bermuda

I may be mistaken.....I though that darts were the pointed shoulders.....I mean that this jacket is natural shouldered......sorry if there is any confusion....I'm a beginning Trad myself!


----------



## hookem12387

Definitely darted. Unmodern described darts well. Still a nice jacket, though


----------



## MKC

*Three tweeds and a tartan*

Three tweeds and a tartan. Sounds like a vaguely disreputable limerick. PM if interested (in the jackets, not the limerick).

*Harris Tweed 3-2 sack gray herringbone 40R or 40L*

Harris Tweed 3-2 sack, two patch pockets, single vent, three-quarter lined, two inside pockets, two buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. Labeled Roderick St. John's, a late Indianapolis trad shop. I would describe the color as a medium gray. Excellent condition; I see no signs of wear on the tweed or the lining. Even the large buttons look nearly new. The cuff buttons show the usual wear.

No size tag, but it measures as a 40R or 40L, I believe.
21.5 pit-to-pit
21 waist
18.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
24.5 shoulder seam to cuff
32.75 toc
31.5 boc

*SOLD. THANK YOU. *$45 conus.

*Tweed 3-2 sack brown herringbone 40R or 40L*

This one is also from Roderick St. John's and its construction is identical to the gray jacket, but it isn't labeled Harris. 3-2 sack, two patch pockets, single vent, three-quarter lined, two inside pockets, two buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. The color is brown with hunter woven into the herringbone, although the brown predominates. Excellent condition; I see no signs of wear on the tweed or the lining. Both the large buttons and the cuff buttons show the usual wear.

No size tag, but it measures as a 40R or 40L, I believe.
21.5 pit-to-pit
21 waist
18.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
25 shoulder seam to cuff
32.25 toc
31 boc

*SOLD. THANK YOU. *$45 conus.
Package deal: both Roderick St. John's tweeds: $75 conus.

*Corbin 2-button sack - deep green tweed with windowpane 44R*

If this jacket was an inch longer, I'd keep it. It is a great tweed antidote to herringbone fatigue. My photos don't do it justice. (There must be a secret to shooting green garments, but I haven't figured it out.) It is a deep green tweed - forest green, hunter green, deep green with a deep blue tinge; you get the idea - with a wine windowpane. 2-button sack (undarted) two besom flap pockets, single vent, fully lined, two inside pockets, four buttons per sleeve, made in USA. Excellent condition - no signs of wear inside or out. If you saw this jacket in a store, you would think it was new.

No size tag, but it measures as a 44R
23 pit-to-pit
22 waist
18.75 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
25 shoulder seam to cuff
32 toc
30.75 boc

$50 conus.

Five more photos:
https://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee377/mkc2722/Corbin%20tweed/










*Holiday trad: blue-green tartan 3-2 sack 44XL*

I bought this jacket on the exchange and I love it, but it is an inch too long and the button placement means shortening isn't an option. It's not a Black Watch but it has the same colors in a more muted pattern, with faint yellow and rust lines added. Again, my photos don't do justice to the richness of the colors. Perfect holiday coat for the taller trad. 3-2 sack, two besom pockets, single vent, full lining, three inside pockets (it must not be too old, because it has a cell phone pocket), three buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. Excellent condition - no signs of wear inside or out.

No size tag, but it measures as a 44XL
23.5 pit-to-pit
21.5 waist
19.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
25.5 shoulder seam to cuff
35 toc
33.5 boc

$40 conus.

Four more photos:
https://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee377/mkc2722/Tartan blue green/


----------



## HalfLegend

Still on search for cheap cardigans. Something in a Small or Medium for under $15 each. If noone has any, does anyone know where I should look? (Other than thirft, because that'll be my first stop).


----------



## rabidawg

If not here or at a thrift, then eBay. Cardigans often go for a song there.


----------



## swb120

*Needed: holiday pants!*

Hey guys - does anyone have any flat front holiday pants in a 38ish - black watch, tartan or other plaid, or pants/cords with little Santas or the like? If so, please PM me!


----------



## HalfLegend

rabidawg said:


> If not here or at a thrift, then eBay. Cardigans often go for a song there.


 I've looked around but cant seem to find them. Any brands/ searches to look for? Too often do I find something that looks like it'd be cheap just to see a pony or gator on it and it fetches $40 for 100% acrylic.


----------



## rabidawg

I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, but here is a list of recently-completed listings for size small and medium wool cardigans that sold for less than $20. It looks like LL Bean, Eddie Bauer, Nordstrom, Pendleton, and several other brands are represented. At that price range you're going to have to do some searching, but they are available.


----------



## HalfLegend

Awesome, this is more or less what I've been looking for. I'll keep my eyes peeled. Thanks!


rabidawg said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, but here is a list of recently-completed listings for size small and medium wool cardigans that sold for less than $20. It looks like LL Bean, Eddie Bauer, Nordstrom, Pendleton, and several other brands are represented. At that price range you're going to have to do some searching, but they are available.


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> 1) Vintage Lands End saddle-shouldered shetland, Made in England, Size L, pit to pit 23.5. Color is hard to describe; check out the photos. This is a real piece of work, for just *$25 shipped.*


I have this exact same sweater and it's a fantastic color - let's call it "heathered blue ice" in honor of the cold snap this week - it shouldn't last an hour on the exchange.

Here's mine (second from the top)


----------



## MidWestTrad

Jackets are too small for me so the limerick please!



MKC said:


> Three tweeds and a tartan. Sounds like a vaguely disreputable limerick. PM if interested (in the jackets, not the limerick).


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

swb120 said:


> Hey guys - does anyone have any flat front holiday pants in a 38ish - black watch, tartan or other plaid, or pants/cords with little Santas or the like? If so, please PM me!


So sorry, my man. I passed on a nice pair of Brooks cords with Christmas packages on them a couple of weeks ago. Next time...

I do, however, have a nwt unhemmed vintage pair of blackwatch flannels with a couple of minor moth holes that I think are 38s. I'd send them to you for $7-$8--whatever shipping might be. They are posted somewhere on this thread within the last 10 pages or so.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*UPDATES AND PRICE CUTS*

NOS Dexter penny loafers. Size 10 M, leather soles and USA made. Asking $47.50 *>>NOW $42.50* shipped CONUS

*MORE DEXTER PENNY LOAFER PICS:* https://img703.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dexg.jpg

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/dex1p.jpg/

NWOT Nieman Marcus 100% cashmere sweater vest, made in Scotland. This is tagged an XL, but I think it might work better for a large. The colors are light brown and grey in a large houndstooth on the front and solid grey on the back. This is a beautiful sweater and the cashmere is heavy and soft. Asking $55 *>>NOW $45* shipped CONUS

*MORE CASHMERE SWEATER VEST PICS:* https://img530.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=nmcashvest1.jpg

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/nmcashvest1.jpg/

A beautiful Norman Hilton navy hopsack blazer. Sadly, a two button darted, but it has patch pockets and is fantastically constructed with latched vent, welted seams and canvass construction. No tagged size but the approximate measurements are:
chest 22"
sleeves 23" +2"
sh 18"
length 29 1/4"
Asking $47.50 *>>NOW $42.50* shipped CONUS

*MORE NORMAN HILTON PICS:* https://img219.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=normh.jpg

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/normm.jpg/

Finally, a mint condition BB OCBD red university stripe. Great collar roll and made in USA. This is for a smaller guy or, perhaps, one of your sons. 14 1/2 - 33. Asking $24 *>>NOW $20.00* shipped CONUS

*MORE OCBD PICS:* https://img94.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbunired.jpg

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/bbunired.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*AND SOME PRICE CUTS ON REMAINING ITEMS*

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* shipped CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/pring.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/prin1.jpg/

A Brooks Brothers made in the USA blue OCBD size 17/34. In great condition. *GONE*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd.jpg/
https://img404.imageshack.us/i/bbocbd1.jpg/

*PRICE CUTS ON THESE JACKETS*

Straight from the "60s...a GTO by Campus 3/2 sack, tweed jacket. I had no idea that these jackets we were wearing in college and high school were so well constructed. This features welted seams on the rear and shoulders and a latched vent. This coat is in remarkably good condition for a 40 to 50 year old jacket and has no issues at all. It could use a pressing. Shoulders are unpadded. Approximate measurements are: chest 20", sleeves 23.5" +1.75", shoulders 17.5" and length boc 28". *GONE*

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/campusq.jpg/
*MORE CAMPUS PICS HERE:* https://img709.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=campusz.jpg

Probably from the same closet as the Campus above is this grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50**>> NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* shipped CONUS.

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## Nico01

MidWestTrad said:


> MKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three tweeds and a tartan. Sounds like a vaguely disreputable limerick. PM if interested (in the jackets, not the limerick).
> 
> 
> 
> Jackets are too small for me so the limerick please!
Click to expand...

Since I'm sick and tired of putting together expense reports, I figured I would indulge (with almost accidental added alliteration):

There once were three tweeds and a tartan
That were sold to a trad for a bargain;
They were shipped straightaway
To his home in the bay
Thus making his closet less spartan


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> I have this exact same sweater and it's a fantastic color - let's call it "heathered blue ice" in honor of the cold snap this week - it shouldn't last an hour on the exchange.
> 
> Here's mine (second from the top)


That's blue lovat, right?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Cardinals5 said:


> I have this exact same sweater and it's a fantastic color - let's call it "heathered blue ice" in honor of the cold snap this week - it shouldn't last an hour on the exchange.


I just got an identical navy one in the mail today. Whoevever ends up with that sweater won't be disappointed.



Nico01 said:


> Since I'm sick and tired of putting together expense reports, I figured I would indulge (with almost accidental added alliteration):
> 
> There once were three tweeds and a tartan
> That were sold to a trad for a bargain;
> They were shipped straightaway
> To his home in the bay
> Thus making his closet less spartan


You, sir, are in the wrong line of work.


----------



## TheWGP

Here's a quick drop on the black cashmere, and the promised Alan Paine 44" sweater - the other two are already gone!
As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge!

2) Jos. A Bank black v-neck sweater, 100% Cashmere. Tagged size L, measures pit to pit 24.5. This actually isn't half bad - it's a nice sweater in a standard color, I would even say nicer than their current offerings. Asking just 25>*$20 shipped.*



4) Alan Paine for Woodward & Lothrop - Made in England. Shetland All Wool, 44" tagged, measures true. Brownish with light blue & white accents. The white balance is off in the photos a bit, imagine it brighter! *$25 shipped.*

Apologies for the larger photos, but these were uploaded straight to Picasa from my phone (camera battery died!) and I don't think Picasa allows thumbnail links?


----------



## dorji

Nico01 said:


> .....There once were three tweeds and a tartan....


That's just great! Now....who's the other 40L on here??:rolleyes2: I liked those tweeds.


----------



## hookem12387

dorji said:


> That's just great! Now....who's the other 40L on here??:rolleyes2: I liked those tweeds.


me, mee!! but I need 26" sleeves and a lot of the 40Ls on here end up being 25"


----------



## MrZipper

dorji said:


> That's just great! Now....who's the other 40L on here??:rolleyes2: I liked those tweeds.





hookem12387 said:


> me, mee!! but I need 26" sleeves and a lot of the 40Ls on here end up being 25"


I'm in the same range -- slightly smaller chest, but... -- and definitely need at least a 26" sleeve. Of course, I never even got the chance to see the pics of those tweeds before they disappeared...


----------



## EastVillageTrad

https://www.customhide.com/scholar_laptop_w_pockets_brown.html

Custom Hide Scholar Laptop Bag 
Gently used, less than a year old.
$225 ppd


----------



## palmettoking

*Allen Edmonds 11 D Tassel Deal*

Not sure if these will warrant any interest, but figured I'd put them here before I sacrifice them to the fickle gods of the 'Bay.
Allen Edmonds Pembrooke 11 D Black Calf Split Toe Tassel Loafer. Good Condition. Some Creasing. Need a polish and some shoe tree TLC. Soles are original and in decent condition. Heels in good condition.















[/URL]

And up next, Allen Edmonds Dalton Tassel Loafer, also 11 D. Need a good polish and a bit of shoe tree TLC as well. Soles and heels are original and in good condition. 









Shoot me an offer. I was thinking about 100 shipped for both. I'm pretty flexible on these. Would be open to trades as well. I wear a size 44 regular jacket and 12 D in shoes. Also the scotch grain Florsheims are still for sale. 10 D. 50 shipped.


----------



## TheWGP

In an effort to clear my table of the last three items before leaving town tomorrow evening... drops after just 24 hours, and a Yale hat out of my closet!
As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge! Free shipping, paypal is fine.

2) Jos. A Bank black v-neck sweater, 100% Cashmere. Claimed!

4) Alan Paine for Woodward & Lothrop - Made in England. Shetland All Wool, 44" tagged, Claimed!
5) Yale hat - Claimed!


----------



## AlanC

*Baracuta Harrington Knockoff FixerUpper* -- Recalling some recent resistance to Baracuta prices I picked up a navy Harrington by Twenty Three Collection to offer, flannely tartan lining, size Medium, should fit a size 38-40. This is one of those I should have checked it better, but the seam has come loose around the bottom of the right zipper teeth. It should be an easy fix for a competent seamstress. It also needs to be washed (can be machine washed and dried according to tag). With that you'd have an attractive and serviceable Harrington. $10 shipped and it's yours, otherwise I'm tossing it.

*Brooks Brothers* white OCBD
16 x 34
Made in USA
$22 shipped CONUS, Paypal










And please, someone steal this from me!

*Polo* Ralph Lauren cashmere argyle sweater vest
Tagged Size: L, but measures to a SMALL (see measurement)
P2P: 19"
*NOW $15* $20 $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3313v.jpg


----------



## andcounting

Measurement update and price drops.



andcounting said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Very soft. Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
> $45 *> $40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for Christmas. Awesome plaidy 3/2 nuttiness. Get some! It's hard to tell, but I think the dark color is a seriously deep blue.
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 28"
> *38 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> I also have this seriously awesome VERY dark blue suit. 3/2 sack. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.
> 
> Not Tagged. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18". Single vent.
> 
> Pants measure 16" flat with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs. It was no where near my size, but I knew there was a needy trad out there this time of year...
> 
> * $42 shipped*
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0235.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0236.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0237.jpg
> 
> Last - *bigger trads*
> 
> I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/andcounting/CIMG0418.jpg
> 
> Pits are 23", waist is 22". 33" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> 20 shipped or trade.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* white OCBD
> 16 x 34
> Made in USA
> $22 shipped CONUS, Paypal
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this, Alan.


----------



## cipofan

FS: Alden shell cordovan #8 tassel loafers in size 11E. Excellent shape all around with moderate wear. Come with box and shoe bags. $150 plus shipping in CONUS. Having a hell of a time posting photos but I can send pics to serious inquiries


----------



## 32rollandrock

As the proud purchaser of East Village Trad's three dozen or so recently advertised watchbands, I am now in the market for a suitable watch. I have an Orvis that will kinda-sorta do, but I'm looking for something more, well, basic, along the aesthetic lines of a Swiss Army Cavalry, which I nearly, and perhaps should have, bought from STP before they sold out. That was quartz. I would like mechanical, preferably automatic, but wind-up would be fine. No Timex--my dad taught me that, whether rightly or wrongly, I don't know. I'd prefer no date function. If anyone has anything that might be suitable, please PM, and I will bestow you with either money or thrift-store finds beyond your wildest dreams (assuming you like ugly sweaters). Suggestions also welcome, although I suspect the what-watch-should-I-buy thing has been done a bazillion times.

Thanks.

UPDATE:

A big never-mind. Went to STP website, the cavalry watch was back up, with an "almost gone" denotation and a marked price of $159. With the current emailed discount, it was $101, plus shipping. I contacted customer service, explained that it was $75 with slash-and-burn a week or so ago, but that it disappeared before I pulled the trigger. They gave me the slash-and-burn price of $75. I am becoming a huge fan of STP.


----------



## jimmyfingers

In desperate need of numerous OCBD. Any color will work. My neck is 16.5 and sleeve is 33-33.5. I own 0 OCBD shirts. I bought 2 off here but they did not fit. Someone please helpe me out. I am keeping my eyes peeled at the thrift shops as well


----------



## closerlook

BB 3/2 sack 
BB Suit

both now claimed

*Pendleton Sill available - price dropped down to $65
*


closerlook said:


> First Up a Pendleton Wool Overcoat
> belted!
> 
> This coat is in amazingly great condition given its vintage
> no holes, no tears, all buttons attached
> minor thinning at cuffs, but the weave is not at all compromised.
> 
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5in
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
> Pit to Pit: 24in
> length boc to hem: 40.5in
> 
> $80 shipped CONUS add $15 outside of US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Suit
> 
> Heather Charcoal
> Braces buttons installed
> classic two button sleeve
> very slightly darted : the fit is pretty straight and sacklike
> 
> $60 shipped CONUS add $15 outside of US
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5in
> Sleeve from Shoulder: 23in with 2in to let out
> Chest, pit to pit: 21in
> Length: 29in
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 36in
> Length: 29in with a whopping 3.25in to let out


----------



## efdll

*PRICE DROP ON SHOES*

Peal for Brooks Brothers wing-tips, now $60.
AE tassels, now $25
Brooks English, now $60.
Please pm me about buying. Thanks.



TweedyDon said:


> *NOTE:* I'm posting these for *efdll* (who, by the way, is a VERY pleasant chap to deal with!), so please PM him with interest and offers!
> 
> Thanks to Tweedydon for helping me post these while I'm still trying to master the art of posting photographs.
> 
> Three pairs of 9 1/2 D shoes. I don't wear these much and would like to place them with someone who would.
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/20101210162820.jpg/
> 
> Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers chestnut wing-tip slip-ons. I bought these new and wore them a handful of times. Because I live in a wet, slippery climate, I had rubber soles and heels put on -- by a reputable shop that is also an Alden dealer -- even if that is not classic trad. *$75 CONUS*.
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img00040201010111338.jpg/
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Brookwood chestnut tassel loafers. Acquired at the
> Exchange. Worn a handful of times. Same rubber sole and heel treatment. Excellent used condition. *$35 CONUS*.
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/20101210163327.jpg/
> 
> Brooks English patent-leather lace-ups. Bought new and worn at a dozen black-tie events. Original heels and soles in excellent shape. Heels only beginning to show signs of wear but plenty of good life left. *$75 CONUS*.


----------



## TheWGP

4) Alan Paine for Woodward & Lothrop - Made in England. Shetland All Wool, Claimed!


----------



## closerlook

SHELL CORDOVAN 
CROCKETT AND JONES FOR POLO RAPLH LAUREN

*ASKING $225 Shipped
*
I just received a pair that fits me a little better than these so, I am selling my previous pair.

this shoe of course retails at $800 on the Polo Ralph Lauren Website.

I am selling these with the original box and shoe bags.

They are 7 1/2 D, but are really between a 7 1/2 and 8 D in actual sizing.

ENJOY and be well.

SHIPPING TO JAPAN IS $25 dollars

approx measurements 
outside length: 11.3in
outside outside width: 4.15in


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Folks,

Just an offer here. One of Oxford's two very good men's clothiers, Hinton and Hinton, is having a warehouse sale today and tomorrow. I dropped by and there was little of interest for me; however, they did have about five pair of M2 Bills Khakis reds in size 34, unhemmed. The warehouse sale is half price on all merchandise and the pants retailed for $115.

I'd be glad to pick up a pair for anyone on the forum for the cost of the pants and shipping. You'll need to let me know by tomorrow at 3:00 at the latest.


----------



## AlanC

For those waiting to see what the Brooks Brothers white OCBD (16 x 34) looked like, thumbnail below.



AlanC said:


> *Baracuta Harrington Knockoff FixerUpper* -- Recalling some recent resistance to Baracuta prices I picked up a navy Harrington by Twenty Three Collection to offer, flannely tartan lining, size Medium, should fit a size 38-40. This is one of those I should have checked it better, but the seam has come loose around the bottom of the right zipper teeth. It should be an easy fix for a competent seamstress. It also needs to be washed (can be machine washed and dried according to tag). With that you'd have an attractive and serviceable Harrington. $10 shipped and it's yours, otherwise I'm tossing it.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* white OCBD
> 16 x 34
> Made in USA
> $22 shipped CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> And please, someone steal this from me!
> 
> *Polo* Ralph Lauren cashmere argyle sweater vest
> Tagged Size: L, but measures to a SMALL (see measurement)
> P2P: 19"
> *NOW $15* $20 $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3313v.jpg


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I have 4 Brooks Brothers suits I would like to sell. 

The suits are from the new 346 line and are unaltered, off-the-rack sized: 38R jackets; 32-inch pants waists; and 31-inch pants lengths. The pants are flat front with no cuffs, although I believe there is enough material to create a cuff if you prefer. The suits are gently worn. One suit is navy blue pinstripe, one is charcoal gray pinstripe, one is charcoal gray, and one is navy blue/ blue windowpane. 

I welcome offers on the entire lot or the suits individually. I am unable to add pictures to the forum, but I can email them to you if would like.


----------



## Orgetorix

NWOT Sebago Docksides boat shoes. Size 12W (wide, or roughly an E width) Classic trad shoe. I can't see that these have ever been worn. These retail for $80-100; asking just $50 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops and two new items (cashmere v-neck, Hanover lhs)



(old school) JAB english rep stripe tie. 100% silk. Colors of the "Lothian of Border Horse". 3.25" wide. It's "safe" to wear this tie since the Lothian of Border Horse hasn't been an active unit since 1956.
Price: Free with the purchase of anything else

Sero pinpoint button-down. Made in the Dominican Republic, but still very good quality (first off-shore production for Sero). Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


From my closet: "Vintage" Orvis corduroy sport coat (older tag). 3/2 darted. Color is gold. Obviously worn, but no flaws on the outside of the coat and only minor signs of wear to the lining. *Please notice the slightly unusual shape of the collar/notch*

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24" (can't be let down because wear line would show)
BOC: 30.5

Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Peter Scott emerald green cashmere v-neck sweater. Made in Hawick, Scotland. 100% cashmere. Excellent quality. Set-in shoulders. The condition is excellent - no pilling or other signs of wear.

Tagged: 48 (please see measurements)
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 36" (from center of back, sleeves cuffed, but not stretched for that measurement)

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


"Hanover Handsewn" lhs with beef rolls and kick heels. Corrected grain ("brush off"), but unlined so fairly flexible as cg loafers go. The single leather soles show little wear and are still hard as a rock. Made in USA. I actually bought these to experiment with the acetone treatment, but just don't have the time or inclination anymore.

Tagged: 7.5C/A (C is ball width, A is heel width)
Outsole length: 10 3/4"
Outsole width: 3 13/16"
Insole length: 10 1/8"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## closerlook

If anyone is interested, I saw a Brooks Bros 3/2 Sack Blazer in Hopsack, very vintage, at a vintage (that is, over priced, thrift) store in my area. its a 41 Lrg. I took a picture. if anyone wants it Id be glad to go back and pick it up for them at cost + shipping. 

just contact me for the picture.


----------



## closerlook

also upcoming from the depths of the closerlook collection:

a brooks bros 3/2 sack in dense herringbone tweed --> roughly 40R
a brooks bros 3/2 sack in heavier weight chalk stripe wool ---> about a 42 S


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops. If these aren't gone soon, they're going to GW.



32rollandrock said:


> This is a 46, or extra large. It has two itty-bitty holes. I can send photos to anyone interested. $30>>$15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a Pendleton. This has a very small hole/flaw at one shoulder, pictures happily supplied to anyone interested. $30>>$15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Final drops



32rollandrock said:


> pair of Hanover black pebble grain longwings. No flaws, soles thick with lots of life left. 10.5C/A SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Hanover handsewn kilties (the inner label says moccasin). These are extremely nice and appear to have been worn no more than a handful of times, although they could use a shine. 9.5D/B. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NWT Lord Jeff sweater vest, made in Ireland of Scottish yarn. Medium, v-neck. SOLD


----------



## catside

C'mon people! These Hanovers and real Irish sweaters are being sold at shipping cost. 32, why don't you post length and width for shoes. Maybe those longwings will fit me (I hope!!).


----------



## hookem12387

If there is ANY chance those longwings fit more like a d than an A I'm all over them


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

hookem12387 said:


> If there is ANY chance those longwings fit more like a d than an A I'm all over them


C _is_ closer to D than A, after all.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> C'mon people! These Hanovers and real Irish sweaters are being sold at shipping cost. 32, why don't you post length and width for shoes. Maybe those longwings will fit me (I hope!!).


That's exactly right: Shipping cost is what I'm getting out of this. My closets are full--time to get serious about the purge. Stay tuned...


----------



## AlanC

hookem12387 said:


> If there is ANY chance those longwings fit more like a d than an A I'm all over them


The size on them is 10.5C. The "A" is simply the heel width. They will be slightly narrow than standard, but not by much.


----------



## andcounting

*46r J Press Charcoal goodness.*

I have one of these guys (pic from j press of course...) that's only been worn a half dozen times or so, if that. Need to sell for more pressing need. If interested PM me, I'll send measurements and pics if needed, but its basically what you see on the link. No flaws, beautiful shape.

*$120 shipped.*

I also have a j press sack blazer I can part with that's in OK shape, no major flaws, slightly worn in the elbows, but not in bad shape. 25$ shipped if you want it. 46r tagged, not altered so c'mon, don't make me measure the thing!


----------



## Steve Smith

All prices include US Shipping.

1-5. Brooks Brothers Ties. All are in excellent used condition, free of snags, wrinkles, pulls, stains or any other flaws. 4 made in US, 1 made in Canada. All 100% silk. Color of tie #5 (dragonflies) is captured best in first photo. Color of tie #1 is captured best in second photo. #4 is flowers in flowerpots and #5 is dragonflies. $14 each. *****TIES #1 & #2 SOLD****

  

6. Bass penny loafers. 12M. I usually wear a 12D but these are a bit narrow for me. Almost new, no significant wear. One shoe had a rubber oval stuck to the sole. I removed it. $30.

 

7. Florsheim pebble grain brown bluchers. 9E. Almost new, no significant wear. $28. ****SOLD****

 

8. Florsheim longwings. 9E. Excellent condition. $25. ****SOLD****


----------



## The Rambler

32rollandrock said:


> As the proud purchaser of East Village Trad's three dozen or so recently advertised watchbands, I am now in the market for a suitable watch. Thanks.
> 
> lol!


----------



## hookem12387

AlanC said:


> The size on them is 10.5C. The "A" is simply the heel width. They will be slightly narrow than standard, but not by much.


Ah, wish I'd realized that before they were sold! My fault for being in the car for 3 hours


----------



## palmettoking

60 shipped for both? All offers considered.


palmettoking said:


> Not sure if these will warrant any interest, but figured I'd put them here before I sacrifice them to the fickle gods of the 'Bay.
> Allen Edmonds Pembrooke 11 D Black Calf Split Toe Tassel Loafer. Good Condition. Some Creasing. Need a polish and some shoe tree TLC. Soles are original and in decent condition. Heels in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> And up next, Allen Edmonds Dalton Tassel Loafer, also 11 D. Need a good polish and a bit of shoe tree TLC as well. Soles and heels are original and in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me an offer. I was thinking about 60 shipped for both. I'm pretty flexible on these. Would be open to trades as well. I wear a size 44 regular jacket and 12 D in shoes. Also the scotch grain Florsheims are still for sale. 10 D. 50 shipped.


----------



## closerlook

Pendleton Coat is Still Available

*now just $50 shipped!
*
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Pit to Pit: 24in
length boc to hem: 40.5in


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Kerry Classics Irish Argyle Cardigan, L*

*Sold.*


*BB OCBD Wardrobe, 16-33*

*Sold.* 


Indeed, Cardinals..I've only found one pink, and I kept it for myself even though the sleeve length is a size long for me, and I have another yellow that I posted a couple of weeks ago that no one's claimed.

...and I have only yet begun to thrift!


----------



## Cardinals5

George, George, George...I was willing to let you borrow my thrifting luck for the Press suits in your size, but using it to find BB ocbds with unlined collars in MY size is pushing it just a little too far.

Someone should jump on this package deal - finding yellows and pinks with unlined collars is quite difficult.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Scarf is now gone.

The 2 shirts are still available. Let's make a deal!



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Scarf is sold pending payment.
> 
> I need to move the shirts, offers would be very welcome!


 Originally Posted by *Barrister* *& Solicitor* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1171774#post1171774 
A few items today, from the very trad, to the less trad

A Large BB shirt. This is very recent vintage and is must iron. It's in pristine condition. $15 shipped within North America.

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/2010janvierjuillet172.jpg/
https://img441.imageshack.us/i/2010janvierjuillet177.jpg/

My apologies for the less trad item, but I'd really like to clear this shirt. It's a "Tricots St. Raphael", sized Medium. It's a very nice quality shirt that I wished fit me. It's $10 shipped within North America.

https://img441.imageshack.us/i/vacancescollingwood2009u.jpg/
https://img441.imageshack.us/i/vacancescollingwood2009.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

I have a navy blazer, 42S, HSM, 3/2.5 but could be nudged into complete 3/2 with some pressing or steaming, hopsack, minimal lining, a little more padding than the Brooks version. Specs in inches are chest 22.5 x 2 = 45, sleeve length about 23.5, shoulders 18.25, length from the top of the collar a flat 29. I am 5'9", 170, and it looks ridiculous on me. Or Thom Browne, which is, essentially, the same thing.

PM me with interest and I will get you some pix. My machine here at home won't play with Photobucket and I am tired of trying to convince it otherwise.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Vintage Bean Wool/Nylon Sweater*

LL Bean Blue/White Norwegian Fisherman's Sweater
Size Large
No holes, pulls, or flaws that I can find. Just a bit small for me. Looking to get out of it what I paid for it.
23" Pit to Pit
26.5" Length from top of collar
20.5" Pit to end of cuff
https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bluebeansweater005.jpg
CLAIMED

LL Bean Made in USA Sweater
85 Wool/15 Nylon
Like the Norwegian, no holes, pulls, flaws that I can find. Just a little snug for me, so up for sale it goes.
No tagged size, fits like a large. See measurements:
25" Pit to Pit
20" Pit to end of cuff
28" Length from top of collar

$25 Shipped CONUS +2 west of Chicago
https://img577.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes084.jpg
https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes083.jpg https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes085.jpg


----------



## Sir Cingle

*Sweaters, Shirts, and a Tie*

I have some great sweaters, shirts, and a tie for sale. All clothing is in excellent condition; if there are any imperfections, they are the result of the camera, not the clothing. All fit true-to-size unless specified.

1) J. Press Shaggy Dog cardigan; 100% Shetland wool; blue lovat (sized L). Although sized large, this must have been for the Japanese market, because it fits like a medium. I bought this at the J. Press warehouse sale in NYC, and since it was super-hot in the warehouse, I didn't try it on long enough to recognize that it really doesn't fit me in the sleeves. I wear a shirt with 35" sleeves, and I'd say this sweater is a full 1.5" too short in the sleeves for me. But my loss is your gain: the sweater is in excellent condition and is a beautiful color. *SOLD!*

2) Brooks Brothers cricket cricket sweater. Creme with navy and orange. 100% cotton. Sized XL. *$30 shipped CONUS.*

3) Polo Sport fleece. Green with creme and brown. 65% acrylic, 30% polyester, 5% modacrylic. Sized XL. Lovely fall/winter pattern. *$30 shipped CONUS.*

4) Paul Stuart cashmere cardigan sweater-vest. Red. Sized 42. 100% cashmere. Color is a bit darker and closer to burgundy than appears in photo. Although sized 42, I'd say it fits more like a 40. I can wear a 42 sweater, and this is a bit too small for me. Again, my loss = your gain. *SOLD!*

5) Polo Ralph Lauren v-neck sweater. Green with logo. 60% linen; 40% cotton. Sized XXL. Fits more like an XL. *$25 shipped CONUS.*

6) Henry Cottons crew-neck sweater. Green with off-white flecks. 75% wool; 10% angora; 10% nylon; 5% cotton. Sized XL. This is a gorgeous sweater I love, and which I bought at an expensive and now defunct clothing store in the Boston area called Kaps. Unfortunately, I used to buy things that were *far* too big for me. I needed a L, and for some reason purchased an XL instead. *$40 shipped CONUS.*

7) Brooks Brothers wool cardigan sweater. Charcoal gray. 100% lambswool. Sized XL. Sweater is a bit darker than it appears in the photos. *$35 shipped CONUS.*

8) Brooks Brothers long-sleeved "performance knit" polo shirt. Tan. With golden fleece logo in same color. 100% cotton. Sized L. *$20 shipped CONUS.*

9) Brooks Brothers long-sleeved non-iron gingham OCBD. Green, lavender, and white. With gold golden fleece logo. Sized L. 100% supima cotton. *$20 shipped CONUS.*

10) Brooks Brothers Makers tie. Light blue with white polka dots. 100% silk. New with tag. 100% silk. 3.75" width at widest. *SOLD!*

Interested? Questions? Send me a PM! If you want to buy multiple items, we can make a deal.


----------



## Bermuda

worn once Ralph Lauren American Living Navy blue Corduroy Blazer. 3/2 natural shoulders!! A total Trad garment! Size XL. Silk lining in the sleeves. It is too small for me! Asking 35$ shipped CONUS. The price tag on this was 125$!!!
​


----------



## hookem12387

Sir C, that's crushing you can't stretch the sleeves out the extra little but, particularly since I'm a 35" too!


----------



## Sir Cingle

hookem12387 said:


> Sir C, that's crushing you can't stretch the sleeves out the extra little but, particularly since I'm a 35" too!


You are completely right, hookem; it is crushing. I've worn the sweater a couple of times (and even posted pictures of it in WAYWT), but the sleeves are so short that they wind up bothering me all day. Even with a little stretch these will be too short for me (or you!). Very sad, especially since it's such a great color.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. E O Edgerton shell cordovan shoes. These were made for Nowell's, a high end men's store in Raleigh, NC. Excellent condition. Soles show practically no wear. 11.5AA. $60*****SOLD*****

 

2. New with tag Polo Ralph Lauren ties. #1 is linen, other 2 are silk. Widths are 3 inches, 2 3/4 inches and 2 7/8 inches respectively. All are 56.5 inches long. $28 each.


----------



## Pentheos

Some good stuff on here...pity none of it fits me or is what I "need."


----------



## closerlook

BROOKS BROTHERS
VINTAGE TWEED HERRINGBONE COAT
TWO BUTTON, w/TWO BUTTON SLEEVE
Patch Pockets

the item has been sold.


----------



## Pugin

*Gitman Plaid*

Beautiful plaid Gitman for Schupp & Snyder.

Tagged sz M. Short sleeves.

Schupp & Snyder is a Louisville, KY menswear establishment.

Obviously this is a casual shirt, but here are the precise measurements.
Shoulders: 21"
Pit-to-pit: 25"
Length boc: 31.5"
Collar: 16"

Asking $20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## closerlook

BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK

Pretty dense flannel
Charcoal with Chalkstripe

*Asking a measly $30 shipped*

Measurements:

Chest pit to pit: 23in
Sleeve, from shoulder: 22.5in w/2in to let out
Shoulders across, end to end: 19in
Length, boc: 29in.


----------



## tradfan207

Would be all over the Allen Edmonds if they were my size! Great shoes.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Several very nice pairs of shoes to offer tonight.

First a pair that no trad should be able to resist and they just don't make them any more, at least not in the USA, which these were. A pair of Bass Weejuns in VERY lightly used condition. These were probably worn only once or twice. They are Brush Off with leather soles and combination heels. Made in the USA versions of this shoe in this good condition are very hard to find. Size 9.5 D...asking $57.50 shipped CONUS

https://img211.imageshack.us/i/weejuns.jpg/
*MORE WEEJUN PICS:* https://img196.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=weejuns.jpg

A very nice pair of Alden NSTs in black calf, size 11 C. There is lot's of wear left in both the soles and heels. The uppers are excellent save on small nick to the side of the right shoe. It is visible in the picture taken from the side. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/aldennst.jpg/
*MORE NST PICS:* https://img253.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aldennst.jpg

A beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds Chester full brogues in black calf, size 9.5 B. The uppers on these are in perfect condition with only the normal creasing found in a pre-owned shoe. The heels and soles have plenty of wear remaining. Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS

https://img259.imageshack.us/i/aechester1.jpg/
*MORE CHESTER PICS:* https://img831.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aechester.jpg

*And a few remaining items, including these Dexter penny loafers.*

NOS Dexter penny loafers. Size 10 M, leather soles and USA made. Asking $47.50 *>>NOW $42.50* shipped CONUS

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/dex1p.jpg/
*MORE DEXTER PENNY LOAFER PICS:* https://img703.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dexg.jpg

NWOT Nieman Marcus 100% cashmere sweater vest, made in Scotland. This is tagged an XL, but I think it might work better for a large. The colors are light brown and grey in a large houndstooth on the front and solid grey on the back. This is a beautiful sweater and the cashmere is heavy and soft. Asking $55 *>>NOW $45* shipped CONUS

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/nmcashvest1.jpg/
*MORE CASHMERE SWEATER VEST PICS:* https://img530.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=nmcashvest1.jpg

Finally, a mint condition BB OCBD red university stripe. Great collar roll and made in USA. This is for a smaller guy or, perhaps, one of your sons. 14 1/2 - 33. Asking $24 *>>NOW $20.00* shipped CONUS

*MORE OCBD PICS:* https://img94.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbunired.jpg

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/bbunired.jpg/

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* shipped CONUS

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/pring.jpg/
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/prin1.jpg/

This is a grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50**>> NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* shipped CONUS.

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/standt.jpg/
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> First Up a Pendleton Wool Overcoat
> belted!
> 
> This coat is in amazingly great condition given its vintage
> no holes, no tears, all buttons attached
> minor thinning at cuffs, but the weave is not at all compromised.
> 
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5in
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
> Pit to Pit: 24in
> length boc to hem: 40.5in
> 
> *PRICE DROP $50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## dorji

Not thrift store but thought I'd mention AE MAcneil 10D in shell (plus goodies) on sale for $220 in main sales forum. Hope someone will enjoy.....


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Drops--
> 
> *New & Lingwood Burgundy V-Neck, no size listed*
> 
> Excellent condition. (The color is much more lively and deep in person, thanks to bad indoor lighting for pics, sorry.)
> 
> 26" ptp, 35" sleeves, 30" back length
> 
> Asking $60 shipped. *Offer?*
> 
> 
> *LL Bean Green Lambswool, Med-Reg*
> 
> Excellent condition.
> 
> 24" ptp, 32" sleeves, 26" back length
> 
> $24 shipped. Now $20. *Claimed. Payment pending.*
> 
> 
> *Kilspindie of Scotland Lambswool, L*
> 
> Excellent condition.
> 
> 23" ptp, 34" sleeves, 28" back length
> 
> $35 shipped. Now $30. *}}}$25*
> 
> 
> For these sized sweaters, measurements upon request:
> 
> *Very Vintage BB Lambswool, 42*
> 
> Excellent condition, excellent color. Find me one in 36" or 38".
> 
> $35 shipped. Now $30. *}}}$25*
> 
> 
> 
> *Alan Paine Cashmere Cardigan, 46*
> *Sold.*
> 
> *Hockley for Lord & Taylor Lambswool Cardigan, 42*
> *Sold.*
> 
> *Alan Paine Lambswool Zip-Front Crewneck, 46*
> *Sold.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*All shirts now $20.*

Several nice shirts, all US made and excellent except where otherwise noted:

*Sero pima pinpoint OCBD, 16.5-33*

This is an interesting vintage that I'm not familiar with; the missing label must have identified the mill which loomed the fabric. Appears very little worn, which should be evident from the printing on the tail.

*$24 shipped.* Now $22.


*Sero ecru pinpoint OCBD, 17-33*

I need to get my photography set-up worked out, because it's not fair that you don't get the full effect of these shirts--this goes especially for the next couple.

*$24 shipped.* Now $22.


*Sero English Twills Check Flannel, marked L (but fits more like a modern M)*

Measures to 16-33 with 23" ptp and 18.5" across the shoulders...just a little too big for me.

*$24 shipped.* Now $22.


*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 16-34*
Sold.

*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Measures at 18-34 with 26" ptp and 21" across the shoulders. Made in Portugal.
(Sorry about the picture, the background color is white, not ecru as it appears.)

*$28 shipped.* Now $26.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*New Leatherman "Cape Cod" Belt, XL*

It's a little misshapen from storage, but still brand new.

$14 shipped. *Now $10.* Claimed, payment pending.

*Lands' End heavyweight 2-ply Cashmere V-neck, L(42-44)*
*Sold.*


----------



## a pine tree

dorji said:


> Not thrift store but thought I'd mention AE MAcneil 10D in shell (plus goodies) on sale for $220 in main sales forum. Hope someone will enjoy.....


These are quite lovely. Must... resist... Tis the season for giving (unfortunately), not buying more shoes for myself! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Window

$50 Dunn & Co. Harris tweed houndstooth sport coat, measuring 40" chest, 16.5" shoulders, 29.75" length, 24.75" sleeves. Bottom button is a replacement, otherwise in near perfect shape.













































$65 Polo Ralph Lauren houndtooth tweed jacket, measuring 40.5" chest, 29.25" length, 17.75" shoulders, 23.5" sleeves. In excellent condition


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Cashmere holiday red Langrock blazer!* *Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) Sills bespoke double-breasted pinstripe suit.* *Canvassed*
> 
> "Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you." -- Gordon Gecko.
> 
> In the original Wall Street, Morty Sills was explicitly endorsed by Gordon Gecko as THE tailor for Wall Street--and the quality of this suit shows why. Beautifully cut with a superb drape, handwork on the peak lapels, the collar, and the bottom hem, fully canvassed, and with working surgeon's cuffs, this is a very, very serious suit. It's also in absolutely excellent condition--another one that was very lightly, if ever, worn. This is also fully lined and has a lovely double vent.
> 
> Information on Gecko's clothes in Wall Street with a note on Morty Sills can be found here:
> 
> https://clothesonfilm.com/wall-street-michael-douglas-gekko-shirt/3908/
> 
> Asking just *$15*, boxed, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 5/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> *Trousers:*
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 7/8
> Inseam: 30 3/8 (+4)
> 
> https://img837.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits024.jpg/
> 
> *Lapel detail:*
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits023.jpg/
> 
> https://img838.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits026.jpg/ https://img709.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits027.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits029.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/luxesuits030.jpg/
> 
> *3) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*
> 
> Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!
> 
> Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $23*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/
> 
> *4) GORGEOUS Liberty of London wool challis tie!*
> 
> This is beautiful, with very deep, rich colours! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Width at widest point: 4"*
> 
> *Asking just $14*
> 
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties015.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties016.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties017.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/puzzleties018.jpg/
> 
> *5) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*
> 
> Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25 *
> 
> Tagged a L, but please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 26
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/
> 
> *6) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *
> 
> This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.
> 
> Chest: 23
> 
> *Asking $20 or offer.*
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/
> 
> *7) Shiaparelli leopard tie. *
> 
> Tired of your standard Hermes? Why not switch things around with this beautiful vintage Shiaparelli? In excellent condition except for some minor rumpling from storage at the end of the blade--easily fixed with a quick steam! Hence asking just $10!
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties102.jpg/https://img502.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties103.jpg/


----------



## efdll

*SHOES: ONE SOLD, ONE CLAIMED, ONE PRICE DROP*

Peal for BB wing-tip, NOW $50.
AE tassels, CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT
BB English patent-leather, SOLD



efdll said:


> Peal for Brooks Brothers wing-tips, now $60.
> AE tassels, now $25
> Brooks English, now $60.
> Please pm me about buying. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Final drops, then I'm throwing them back in the water


32rollandrock said:


> A Southwick 3/2 sack, very rich herringbone. Comes off as either very light green or grey from a distance, but there's a bit of brown in the weave. $30>>$18 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder width: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.75 with another inch possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3/2 darted (yes) jacket from a local shop. Very nice tweed with that oh-so-subtle pinstripe pattern we all know and love. Single vented, fully lined. $25>$18 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.75
> Shoulder width: 19.25 inches
> Sleeve: 24.5 with another 1.5 inches possible


----------



## 32rollandrock

Final drops. Both jackets were $30, now $18. Act fast...



32rollandrock said:


> A brown herringbone Harris Tweed. Two button, darted. No tagged size, measurements are:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.75 inches
> Shoulder: 18 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29 inches
> Sleeve: 23.25 inches with 1.5 inches to let out.
> 
> Big picture most accurately captures color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed, tagged 40R. Three-button sack (but not rolled). Half-lined. A gorgeous coat. Hand measurements are:
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 22 inches
> Shoulder: 18.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.75 inches
> Sleeve: 25.25 inches


----------



## tonylumpkin

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=214405

For the most part there isn't much in this for trads, but look at item #12. Its a NWT Hickey-Freeman Mainline madras jacket. Looks to be undarted and the roll is 3/2.5. He only wants $65 and is a highly respected seller over at SF.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Blue Bean is claimed.
The brown Bean is now $22 (+2) shipped. I can send it out priority today!



ArtVandalay said:


> LL Bean Blue/White Norwegian Fisherman's Sweater
> Size Large
> No holes, pulls, or flaws that I can find. Just a bit small for me. Looking to get out of it what I paid for it.
> 23" Pit to Pit
> 26.5" Length from top of collar
> 20.5" Pit to end of cuff
> https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bluebeansweater005.jpg
> CLAIMED
> 
> LL Bean Made in USA Sweater
> 85 Wool/15 Nylon
> Like the Norwegian, no holes, pulls, flaws that I can find. Just a little snug for me, so up for sale it goes.
> No tagged size, fits like a large. See measurements:
> 25" Pit to Pit
> 20" Pit to end of cuff
> 28" Length from top of collar
> 
> $25 Shipped CONUS +2 west of Chicago
> https://img577.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes084.jpg
> https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes083.jpg https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decemberclothes085.jpg


----------



## Sir Cingle

PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING ITEMS!



Sir Cingle said:


> I have some great sweaters, shirts, and a tie for sale. All clothing is in excellent condition; if there are any imperfections, they are the result of the camera, not the clothing. All fit true-to-size unless specified.
> 
> 1) Brooks Brothers cricket cricket sweater. Creme with navy and orange. 100% cotton. Sized XL. *Now $25 shipped CONUS.* (Was $30.)
> 
> 2) Polo Sport fleece. Green with creme and brown. 65% acrylic, 30% polyester, 5% modacrylic. Sized XL. Lovely fall/winter pattern. *SOLD!*
> 
> 3) Polo Ralph Lauren v-neck sweater. Green with logo. 60% linen; 40% cotton. Sized XXL. Fits more like an XL. *Now $20 shipped CONUS.* (Was $25.)
> 
> 4) Henry Cottons crew-neck sweater. Green with off-white flecks. 75% wool; 10% angora; 10% nylon; 5% cotton. Sized XL. This is a gorgeous sweater I love, and which I bought at an expensive and now defunct clothing store in the Boston area called Kaps. Unfortunately, I used to buy things that were *far* too big for me. I needed a L, and for some reason purchased an XL instead. *Now $30 shipped CONUS.* (Was $40.)
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers wool cardigan sweater. Charcoal gray. 100% lambswool. Sized XL. Sweater is a bit darker than it appears in the photos. *Now $30 shipped CONUS.* (Was $35.)
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers long-sleeved "performance knit" polo shirt. Tan. With golden fleece logo in same color. 100% cotton. Sized L. *Now $15 shipped CONUS.* (Was $20.)
> 
> 7) Brooks Brothers long-sleeved non-iron gingham OCBD. Green, lavender, and white. With gold golden fleece logo. Sized L. 100% supima cotton. *Now $15 shipped CONUS.* (Was $20.)
> 
> Interested? Questions? Send me a PM! If you want to buy multiple items, we can make a deal.


----------



## rgrossicone

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1167865#post1167865

JPress Grey Suit and Camel Hair blazer buyer apparently has backed out...drop on the suit to $100, I'd like someone to get some good use out of these, as they're just taking up space in my closet, crying for a new home.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*SOME PRICE CUTS*

First a pair that no trad should be able to resist and they just don't make them any more, at least not in the USA, which these were. A pair of Bass Weejuns in VERY lightly used condition. These were probably worn only once or twice. They are Brush Off with leather soles and combination heels. Made in the USA versions of this shoe in this good condition are very hard to find. Size 9.5 D...asking $57.50 *>>NOW $52.50* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE WEEJUN PICS:* https://img196.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=weejuns.jpg

A very nice pair of Alden NSTs in black calf, size 11 C. There is lot's of wear left in both the soles and heels. The uppers are excellent save on small nick to the side of the right shoe. It is visible in the picture taken from the side. Asking $57.50 *>>NOW $52.50* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE NST PICS:* https://img253.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aldennst.jpg

A beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds Chester full brogues in black calf, size 9.5 B. The uppers on these are in perfect condition with only the normal creasing found in a pre-owned shoe. The heels and soles have plenty of wear remaining. Asking $67.50 *>>NOW $62.50* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE CHESTER PICS:* https://img831.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aechester.jpg

*And a few remaining items, including these Dexter penny loafers.*

NOS Dexter penny loafers. Size 10 M, leather soles and USA made. Asking $47.50 *>>NOW $42.50* *>>NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE DEXTER PENNY LOAFER PICS:* https://img703.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dexg.jpg

NWOT Nieman Marcus 100% cashmere sweater vest, made in Scotland. This is tagged an XL, but I think it might work better for a large. The colors are light brown and grey in a large houndstooth on the front and solid grey on the back. This is a beautiful sweater and the cashmere is heavy and soft. Asking $55 *>>NOW $45* *>>NOW $40* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE CASHMERE SWEATER VEST PICS:* https://img530.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=nmcashvest1.jpg

Finally, a mint condition BB OCBD red university stripe. Great collar roll and made in USA. This is for a smaller guy or, perhaps, one of your sons. 14 1/2 - 33. Asking $24 *>>NOW $20.00* *>>NOW $17.50* shipped CONUS

*MORE OCBD PICS:* https://img94.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbunired.jpg

[URL="https://]

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
[URL="https://]

This is a grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50**>> NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* shipped CONUS.

[URL="https://]
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg[/


----------



## Orgetorix

Anybody have a winter weight navy blazer (flannel or worsted) in 41-42R they want to get rid of? Sack or darted, 2 or 3 buttons--I'm not picky.


----------



## TweedyDon

The bespoke Sills suit has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## closerlook

*HOUNDSTOOTH HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK - TOTALLY PERFECT*

I've desperately tried to believe this fits for far too long. I ebayed it for a pretty penny.
I love this coat, but it just doesn't fit me (I even have a thread on the Trad forum dedicated to this coat).
I've never worn it out, and I'm pretty sure its never been worn.

Somebody needs to enjoy this thing.

The colors are absolutely incredible.

Totally Stunning, Excellent condition, Classic Make

HOUNDSTOOTH HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK - TOTALLY PERFECT

Measurements:
Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in w/2in to let out
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Length from boc: 29.75

ASKING $75 Shipped or best offer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Size/Measurements???


----------



## closerlook

whoops!

I almost always forget.

one second.


----------



## tradfan207

TweedyDon said:


> The bespoke Sills suit has now been claimed--thank you!


Good to hear!! That thing was a BEAST!!


----------



## hockeyinsider

closerlook said:


> I've desperately tried to believe this fits for far too long. I ebayed it for a pretty penny.
> I love this coat, but it just doesn't fit me (I even have a thread on the Trad forum dedicated to this coat).
> I've never worn it out, and I'm pretty sure its never been worn.
> 
> Somebody needs to enjoy this thing.
> 
> The colors are absolutely incredible.
> 
> Totally Stunning, Excellent condition, Classic Make
> 
> HOUNDSTOOTH HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK - TOTALLY PERFECT
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5in
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24in w/2in to let out
> Chest, pit to pit: 22in
> Length from boc: 29.75
> 
> ASKING $75 Shipped or best offer.


What off-the-peg size would it be?


----------



## hockeyinsider

Does anyone have anything in a 40-short, preferably a 3/2 roll? If so, please send me a private message.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^^^That looks like 40 short to me... anyone else want to confirm that?



hockeyinsider said:


> Does anyone have anything in a 40-short, preferably a 3/2 roll? If so, please send me a private message.


----------



## closerlook

GentlemanGeorge said:


> ^^^That looks like 40 short to me... anyone else want to confirm that?


I believe so.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ 42 short, by my reckoning. (Add two inches to actual taped chest measurement). A skinny one; most of my tagged 42s have a 45-inch chest.

Which just goes to show these tags are at best a ballpark figure. After a few missteps I went to my alterations tailor and got the numbers, then measured the jacket that fit me best, and moved on from there — into the hideous and grand obsession I'm in now.


----------



## efdll

*PEAL WING-TIPS PRICE DROP*

AE tassels SOLD
Brooks English patent-leather SOLD
Peal for BB wing-tip slip-ons, now $30. Last drop. Almost new, kept on cedar shoe-trees (not included). Looking for a good home.



TweedyDon said:


> *NOTE:* I'm posting these for *efdll* (who, by the way, is a VERY pleasant chap to deal with!), so please PM him with interest and offers!
> 
> Thanks to Tweedydon for helping me post these while I'm still trying to master the art of posting photographs.
> 
> Three pairs of 9 1/2 D shoes. I don't wear these much and would like to place them with someone who would.
> 
> https://img130.imageshack.us/i/20101210162820.jpg/
> 
> Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers chestnut wing-tip slip-ons. I bought these new and wore them a handful of times. Because I live in a wet, slippery climate, I had rubber soles and heels put on -- by a reputable shop that is also an Alden dealer -- even if that is not classic trad. *$75 CONUS*.
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img00040201010111338.jpg/
> 
> Allen-Edmonds Brookwood chestnut tassel loafers. Acquired at the
> Exchange. Worn a handful of times. Same rubber sole and heel treatment. Excellent used condition. *$35 CONUS*.
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/20101210163327.jpg/
> 
> Brooks English patent-leather lace-ups. Bought new and worn at a dozen black-tie events. Original heels and soles in excellent shape. Heels only beginning to show signs of wear but plenty of good life left. *$75 CONUS*.


----------



## TheWGP

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ 42 short, by my reckoning. (Add two inches to actual taped chest measurement). A skinny one; most of my tagged 42s have a 45-inch chest.


Err, the actual taped chest measurement you ADD to is that of the man's chest, isn't it? If a jacket measures pit to pit 22" that means the chest of the jacket is 44" which means the jacket SIZE is almost certainly 40? A gentleman with a 40 inch chest would wear a size 40 but have a jacket whose chest measures 44 inches. Please correct me if I'm misunderstanding somehwere, but I reviewed the "how to measure" and I think that's right?

Of course, the variation in how much "leeway" a maker gives (if it's an extra 2" or the standard extra 4", for example) is one major source of cursing at the tailor. Another example of how measurements are the best way to evaluate a potential purchase!


----------



## closerlook

Patrick06790 said:


> .... into the hideous and grand obsession I'm in now.


into which we all sink.


----------



## Patrick06790

TheWGP said:


> Err, the actual taped chest measurement you ADD to is that of the man's chest, isn't it? If a jacket measures pit to pit 22" that means the chest of the jacket is 44" which means the jacket SIZE is almost certainly 40? A gentleman with a 40 inch chest would wear a size 40 but have a jacket whose chest measures 44 inches. Please correct me if I'm misunderstanding somehwere, but I reviewed the "how to measure" and I think that's right?
> 
> Of course, the variation in how much "leeway" a maker gives (if it's an extra 2" or the standard extra 4", for example) is one major source of cursing at the tailor. Another example of how measurements are the best way to evaluate a potential purchase!


Depends on which measuring guide you look at. That's why I pay almost no attention to tagged sizes.


----------



## hmmurdock

Just posted a couple 3/2 Brooks sacks over on the sales forum but I thought they might have legs here as well.

 
Tagged 43L and 44R repectively. $75 CONUS each.


----------



## rabidawg

hmmurdock said:


> Just posted a couple 3/2 Brooks sacks over on the sales forum but I thought they might have legs here as well.
> 
> Tagged 43L and 44R repectively. $75 CONUS each.


Great prices. I'd buy both if they were my size. Although, as Jovan noted, something is amiss with the chest measurements. Not that I'm doubting your measuring skills, but no size 42 jacket has a 42" chest, unless altered.


----------



## Dr. D

TheWGP said:


> Err, the actual taped chest measurement you ADD to is that of the man's chest, isn't it? If a jacket measures pit to pit 22" that means the chest of the jacket is 44" which means the jacket SIZE is almost certainly 40? A gentleman with a 40 inch chest would wear a size 40 but have a jacket whose chest measures 44 inches. Please correct me if I'm misunderstanding somehwere, but I reviewed the "how to measure" and I think that's right?
> 
> Of course, the variation in how much "leeway" a maker gives (if it's an extra 2" or the standard extra 4", for example) is one major source of cursing at the tailor. Another example of how measurements are the best way to evaluate a potential purchase!


The problem as I see it is that a pit-to-pit measurement is done above where a normal chest measurement is done. If you measure the chest a couple of inches below the armpits, then the jacket has tapered in a bit. Therefore the pit measurement may be 44 but the chest could really measure 42, meaning it would fit as a size 38-40 (giving 2-4" of room). Add in the fact that some people pull the material tight when measuring while others leave it loose and there can be a big discrepancy. I try to go by shoulder size primarily and then you hope the chest fits well.


----------



## hmmurdock

rabidawg said:


> Great prices. I'd buy both if they were my size. Although, as Jovan noted, something is amiss with the chest measurements. Not that I'm doubting your measuring skills, but no size 42 jacket has a 42" chest, unless altered.


Remeasured both jackets and chest measurements I've listed in sales post are accurate.


----------



## rabidawg

hmmurdock said:


> Remeasured both jackets and chest measurements I've listed in sales post are accurate.


Were these custom suits, or do you know whether they have been altered?


----------



## hmmurdock

There isn't anything tagged which would make me think they were custom therefore I must assume the jackets were taken in.


----------



## rabidawg

hmmurdock said:


> There isn't anything tagged which would make me think they were custom therefore I must assume the jackets were taken in.


Someone whose measurement line up with these is going to be very happy. GLWS.


----------



## closerlook

*ANDERSON LITTLE Herringbone Sport Coat -suede patches*

ANDERSON LITTLE Herringbone Sport Coat - w/suede patches

Here is another Gem I never wear.
In fact, I don't think its even been worn.

measurements:
pit to pit is about 20 in
shoulders across is about 17.5in
sleeve: about 23 in with just shy of 2in to let out
length from boc 28 and 3/4in

The only flaw I can see is that the lining on left sleeve seems to never have been sewn to the cuff all the way - a five minute job.


----------



## Window

reposting these Footjoy tassels size 11 D. Brand new, made in USA, full leather lined. Previously asking $120, now at $100.


















Also these Hartt/Cheaney prairie buffalo longwings, size 9 D. New old stock. Sale fell through. Previously offering at $127, now at $115. Making not a dime on them honestly, just hoping to recoup funds. Purchased on ebay for $109 shipped.


























just got in these new old stock factory defect florsheim royal imperials, size 13 D. They have dark marks on them, the bottom of the heel looks like someone messed up. Nothing that affects the durability of them. Comes in box with shoe bags and one shoe tree. They are pending at $150, just posted in case this sale falls through as well.


































Harris tweed unvented sportcoat, size 40 R long. Appears to be in new condition, showing no signs of use, front pockets still sewn, buttons unmarred. Made in Canada. $50 shipped.


































New with tags Lands End square rigger chinos, waist 35, unhemmed inseam is about 39". $30 shipped.
































A used item, a Lord Saxony herringbone wool overcoat, also labeled "Guild crafted by Howard". Really nice coat, great condition, has a zip out wool lining. Measurements: 45.5" chest, 17" shoulders, 40.5" length, 24.25" sleeves. $60 shipped.























































that's all for today


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 tweed sack. Houndstooth of khaki, forest green, and brown.
Tagged 48L

Pit to Pit: 26
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 BOC
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

$45 conus





































C. E. Forsythe Made in Scotland Charcoal lambswool v-neck sweater. No tagged size but somewhere in the L/XL range. See measurements.

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 28

$35 conus



















Brooks Brothers red and blue long sleeve gingham sport shirt
Size L

$18 conus


----------



## AlanC

I sold a couple of pairs of these buffalo longwings a few months ago, one black, one brown. One was Church's, the other Cheaney, but they were identical. That's a steal of a price for a rare shoe in a high demand size.



Window said:


> Also these Hartt/Cheaney prairie buffalo longwings, size 9 D. New old stock. Sale fell through. Previously offering at $127, now at $115. Making not a dime on them honestly, just hoping to recoup funds. Purchased on ebay for $109 shipped.
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5176480429_3e71bc815f.jpg


----------



## The Rambler

I think those English buffalos are delightful, as well as humorous. Do Buffalos roam on Salisbury Plain? :drunken_smilie:


----------



## AlanC

^What do you think knocked down the stones at Stonehenge?


----------



## roman totale XVII

Now with pictures! (but not thumbnails, which I can't figure out...:icon_scratch PM me if you'd like more pics.

NOS Walk-Over gunboats in pebble grain calf. Made in USA 10.5 D/B

To my eye these stack up very favorably to my similar Florsheim Imperials.

Price drop to $75 shipped CONUS. Paypal Personal.









[/IMG]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I claimed these the last time posted, so if no one minds I just need a minute to get the money together. Sorry it's taken a while, Window.



Window said:


> Also these Hartt/Cheaney prairie buffalo longwings, size 9 D. New old stock. Sale fell through. Previously offering at $127, now at $115. Making not a dime on them honestly, just hoping to recoup funds. Purchased on ebay for $109 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Two Pairs 10 1/2 B, almost new*
*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft, USA and E.T. Wright Navy Spectators, USA*

Only a couple of wearings on each. No flaws.

*$50 each or $90 for both pairs shipped conus.*


*Gaeltarra Handloomed County Mayo Irish Cable Knit Sweater, 36*

Beautiful sweater in a rare smaller size. I am tempted to keep it for myself, but it's a little short in the sleeves for me... I wear a 15-32 shirt, so I'd guess if your arms are just a little shorter than that, it'd be just right. There is a slipped stitch that you'd want to darn, but it's unnoticeable as is--and there is one place where a slipped stitch was fixed before.

Laid flat: 19" pit to pit, 24" long from bottom of collar, and 29" sleeves (usual for a sweater to have shorter sleeves not wearing than wearing)

*$24 shipped conus.*


*NWT Southwick 100% Lambswool Herringbone Sack, 38 Tall*

Retailed for $695 at Max's Men's Store in Charleston (now defunct), yours for only:

*$95 shipped conus.*

ptp: 21.5"
shoulders: 19"
sleeves: 26"
length boc: 32"


----------



## roman totale XVII

> I think those English buffalos are delightful, as well as humorous. Do Buffalos roam on Salisbury Plain? :drunken_smilie: ​


I use to live on the edge of Salisbury Plain and never once had a buffalo in my garden...... the tigers kept them away.


----------



## The Rambler

roman totale XVII said:


> I use to live on the edge of Salisbury Plain and never once had a buffalo in my garden...... the tigers kept them away.


He's not kidding, sort of. roman totale xvii, you've got an awesome screen name.


----------



## closerlook

*PRICE DROP TO $ 45
*


closerlook said:


> Pendleton Coat is Still Available
> 
> *now just $50 shipped!
> *
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5in
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
> Pit to Pit: 24in
> length boc to hem: 40.5in


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lock & Co. Hatters for Brooks Brothers Houndstooth Flat Cap, 7 3/8 (7 1/2 US)*

The lining is very clean, and the tweed is good shape but you can see a small area where the yarn has slightly frayed. It's difficult to see and should be an easy fix if you wish to have it done.

Hand marked under the brim 7 3/8.

$40 shipped conus.


*Hats of Ireland Castlebar Donegal Tweed Cap, 7 5/8 (7 3/4 US) 62 Ex. L*

This hat is shaggy, soft, and warm in a beautiful understated weave of grey and rich brown yarns. There is a very slight pulling at couple of the yarns, but it is in otherwise very clean and excellent condition.

$24 conus.


*Jonathan Richard Irish Tweed Newsboy Cap, 7 5/8 7 3/4 USA 62 CM*

This hat will take some moxie to pull off, in my opinion, just like the Jonathan Richard Deerstalker I've had for years, but it has the potential to look fantastically relaxed and stylish with a big knit scarf and heavy wool coat--or however you're able to imagine it. As far too big as it is on me, I still like the way it looks and feels--very warm and comfortable. It is, of course, in excellent condition.

$24 shipped conus.


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops and two new items (BB 3/2 sack & Florsheim Imperial chukkas)



(old school) JAB english rep stripe tie. 100% silk. Colors of the "Lothian of Border Horse". 3.25" wide. It's "safe" to wear this tie since the Lothian of Border Horse hasn't been an active unit since 1956.
Price: Claimed

Sero pinpoint button-down. Made in the Dominican Republic, but still very good quality (first off-shore production for Sero). Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: SOLD, PP


From my closet: "Vintage" Orvis corduroy sport coat (older tag). 3/2 darted. Color is gold. Obviously worn, but no flaws on the outside of the coat and only minor signs of wear to the lining. *Please notice the slightly unusual shape of the collar/notch*

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24" (can't be let down because wear line would show)
BOC: 30.5

Price: $27.50<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Peter Scott emerald green cashmere v-neck sweater. Made in Hawick, Scotland. 100% cashmere. Excellent quality. Set-in shoulders. The condition is excellent - no pilling or other signs of wear.

Tagged: 48 (please see measurements)
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 36" (from center of back, sleeves cuffed, but not stretched for that measurement)

Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


"Hanover Handsewn" lhs with beef rolls and kick heels. Corrected grain ("brush off"), but unlined so fairly flexible as cg loafers go. The single leather soles show little wear and are still hard as a rock. Made in USA. I actually bought these to experiment with the acetone treatment, but just don't have the time or inclination anymore.

Tagged: 7.5C/A (C is ball width, A is heel width)
Outsole length: 10 3/4"
Outsole width: 3 13/16"
Insole length: 10 1/8"

Price: $22.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Recently bought this one on eBay as a stated 41R, but it turns out to be a 42S so it doesn't fit - just trying to recover my costs

Brooks Brothers (old) 346 3/2 tweed sack. Classic bold glen plaid with light blue overcheck. Undarted, fully canvassed, 2 buttons on sleeve, 1/2 lined, single vented.

Jacket is in very good condition - I did have to resew part of the sleeve lining, but otherwise can't find any flaws except general light wear to the lining.

Tagged: 42S 
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 23.5" +1.75" to let out
BOC: 28.5"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Florsheim Imperial chukkas. Corrected grain. Single-thickness leather soles are still firm with plenty of life remaining. Uppers are in good to very good condition - some scars on the toes of the right shoe (see pic).

Tagged size: 10.5D
Outsole length: 12 3/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/4"
Insole: 11 1/2"

Price: SOLD, PP


----------



## a4audi08

Brooks Bros trench is olive, belted waist with a beautiful check patterned lining. No tears/stains/missing buttons etc. Measurements are sometimes tricky with these jackets. I took all measurements with the coat buttoned. Price is $60 shipped CONUS. Offers accepted as well. Please respond via PM, thanks

Length (from top of collar): 48"
Sleeves: Measured like a shirt: 34"
Chest: Measured with coat laying flat and buttoned: 24" across/pit to pit
Shoulders: Picture below shows the seams from which this measurement was taken: 22" across

https://i56.tinypic.com/wv28tx.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/k4gl0i.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2rfps7l.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/293zmgz.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/16bzdki.jpg


----------



## closerlook

PRICE DROP TO $68 shipped.
Happy Holidays 



closerlook said:


> I've desperately tried to believe this fits for far too long. I ebayed it for a pretty penny.
> I love this coat, but it just doesn't fit me (I even have a thread on the Trad forum dedicated to this coat).
> I've never worn it out, and I'm pretty sure its never been worn.
> 
> Somebody needs to enjoy this thing.
> 
> The colors are absolutely incredible.
> 
> Totally Stunning, Excellent condition, Classic Make
> 
> HOUNDSTOOTH HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK - TOTALLY PERFECT
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5in
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24in w/2in to let out
> Chest, pit to pit: 22in
> Length from boc: 29.75
> 
> ASKING $75 Shipped or best offer.


----------



## MKC

*PRICE DROPS.*



MKC said:


> Three tweeds and a tartan. Sounds like a vaguely disreputable limerick. PM if interested (in the jackets, not the limerick).
> 
> *Harris Tweed 3-2 sack gray herringbone 40R or 40L*
> 
> Harris Tweed 3-2 sack, two patch pockets, single vent, three-quarter lined, two inside pockets, two buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. Labeled Roderick St. John's, a late Indianapolis trad shop. I would describe the color as a medium gray. Excellent condition; I see no signs of wear on the tweed or the lining. Even the large buttons look nearly new. The cuff buttons show the usual wear.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 40R or 40L, I believe.
> 21.5 pit-to-pit
> 21 waist
> 18.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 24.5 shoulder seam to cuff
> 32.75 toc
> 31.5 boc
> 
> *SOLD. THANK YOU. *$45 conus.
> 
> *Tweed 3-2 sack brown herringbone 40R or 40L*
> 
> This one is also from Roderick St. John's and its construction is identical to the gray jacket, but it isn't labeled Harris. 3-2 sack, two patch pockets, single vent, three-quarter lined, two inside pockets, two buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. The color is brown with hunter woven into the herringbone, although the brown predominates. Excellent condition; I see no signs of wear on the tweed or the lining. Both the large buttons and the cuff buttons show the usual wear.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 40R or 40L, I believe.
> 21.5 pit-to-pit
> 21 waist
> 18.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 25 shoulder seam to cuff
> 32.25 toc
> 31 boc
> 
> *SOLD. THANK YOU. *$45 conus.
> Package deal: both Roderick St. John's tweeds: $75 conus.
> 
> *Corbin 2-button sack - deep green tweed with windowpane 44R*
> 
> If this jacket was an inch longer, I'd keep it. It is a great tweed antidote to herringbone fatigue. My photos don't do it justice. (There must be a secret to shooting green garments, but I haven't figured it out.) It is a deep green tweed - forest green, hunter green, deep green with a deep blue tinge; you get the idea - with a wine windowpane. 2-button sack (undarted) two besom flap pockets, single vent, fully lined, two inside pockets, four buttons per sleeve, made in USA. Excellent condition - no signs of wear inside or out. If you saw this jacket in a store, you would think it was new.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 44R
> 23 pit-to-pit
> 22 waist
> 18.75 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 25 shoulder seam to cuff
> 32 toc
> 30.75 boc
> 
> *$45*<$50 conus.
> 
> Five more photos:
> https://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee377/mkc2722/Corbin tweed/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Holiday trad: blue-green tartan 3-2 sack 44XL*
> 
> I bought this jacket on the exchange and I love it, but it is an inch too long and the button placement means shortening isn't an option. It's not a Black Watch but it has the same colors in a more muted pattern, with faint yellow and rust lines added. Again, my photos don't do justice to the richness of the colors. Perfect holiday coat for the taller trad. 3-2 sack, two besom pockets, single vent, full lining, three inside pockets (it must not be too old, because it has a cell phone pocket), three buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. Excellent condition - no signs of wear inside or out.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 44XL
> 23.5 pit-to-pit
> 21.5 waist
> 19.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 25.5 shoulder seam to cuff
> 35 toc
> 33.5 boc
> 
> *$37.50*<$40 conus.
> 
> Four more photos:
> https://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee377/mkc2722/Tartan blue green/


----------



## DFPyne

Here is a lightly worn 36 Inch Black Glove Leather Coach 1" Belt. Center hole measured 36 inches. There is a little wear on the 2nd hole. 





Belt Says:
This is a Coach Belt. It was made in New York City out of real glove tanned cowhide and solid brass. 

36"/90CM 6601

Only $40 Shipped


----------



## jfkemd

A Trad Classic...
this is a Filson Mackinaw Cruiser in like new condition
no flaws
no signs of wear
it is in the gray and black colorway
size is marked as 42
it retails for $275
yours for $80 shipped CONUS
measurements:
shoulders: 19
armpits: 24
sleeves: 25
length from the bottom of the collar: 30.5


----------



## TweedyDon

That Mackinaw is GORGEOUS--and a steal at $80! Someone really should jump on this.


----------



## jfkemd

SOLD pending payment


jfkemd said:


> A Trad Classic...
> this is a Filson Mackinaw Cruiser in like new condition


----------



## tradfan207

That tartan jacket is killer!


----------



## adt11

I have a wedding in Mexico in January and realized I don't have a nice warm weather suit. Looking for some sort of linen/cotton/silk blend, in tan another light color. Size 40/41 R/L. Shoot me a PM if you have anything that sounds similar. Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## catside

Steve Smith said:


> All prices include US Shipping.
> 
> 7. Florsheim pebble grain brown bluchers. 9E. Almost new, no significant wear. $28.
> 
> 
> 8. Florsheim longwings. 9E. Excellent condition. $25.


These did not fit, unfortunately. I have to study my size in Florsheims. Bluchers fit more like a 9D and longwings 9EE.
Back on sale for the same price.
Thanks


----------



## 32rollandrock

tradfan207 said:


> That tartan jacket is killer!


I believe that jacket originated with me, and that I inaccurately described it as blackwatch when I sold it to TweedyDon. It is good to see it up for offer again, this time with accurate description. It is, indeed, awesome. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some remaining items and quite a bit of new stuff

From my closet: "Vintage" Orvis corduroy sport coat (older tag). 3/2 darted. Color is gold. Obviously worn, but no flaws on the outside of the coat and only minor signs of wear to the lining. *Please notice the slightly unusual shape of the collar/notch*

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24" (can't be let down because wear line would show)
BOC: 30.5

Price: $27.50<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Peter Scott emerald green cashmere v-neck sweater. Made in Hawick, Scotland. 100% cashmere. Excellent quality. Set-in shoulders. The condition is excellent - no pilling or other signs of wear.

Tagged: 48 (please see measurements)
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 36" (from center of back, sleeves cuffed, but not stretched for that measurement)

Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Recently bought this one on eBay as a stated 41R, but it turns out to be a 42S so it doesn't fit - just trying to recover my costs

Brooks Brothers (old) 346 3/2 tweed sack. Classic bold glen plaid with light blue overcheck. Undarted, fully canvassed, 2 buttons on sleeve, 1/2 lined, single vented.

Jacket is in very good condition - I did have to resew part of the sleeve lining, but otherwise can't find any flaws except general light wear to the lining.

Tagged: 42S 
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 23.5" +1.75" to let out
BOC: 28.5"

Price: $35.00; Sold, pending payment


Southwick(?) for Granger Owings navy flannel chalk stripe suit. It's a 3/2 sack, but with reverse pleated trousers. Fully canvassed, 3 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and light padding in the shoulders. Condition is very good - it's been worn and shows signs of general wear, but no holes, snags, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, but measures out to about a 42R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 19 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 5/8"
BOC: 31"

Trousers - reverse pleated and cuffed
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Vintage Jos. A. Bank 3/2 sack pincord suit. This is from when JAB made really great stuff. 3/2 sack jacket, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined. Pants are flat front and cuffed. Fabric must be a cotton/poly blend. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - if it was ever worn, it was less than 5 times (picture showing bright white lining).

Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18 1/2"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 30 1/2"

Waist: 36"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29 1/2"
Cuffs: 1 1/4"

Price: $50.00; Sold, pending payment


McGregor flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. This is a fantastic flannel blazer - like a slack (unconstructed) jacket with very little body. Great TNSIL features - 3/2, sack, lapped seams, swelled edges, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, no padding in shoulders, relatively narrow lapels, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and hook vent. Condition - very good, has been worn, still lots of life remaining and no moth bites, snags, tears, wear spots, etc. The only negative is the buttons, which should be replaced.

No tagged size, but about a 42S
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 23 1/2"
BOC: 29"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Pendleton heavy wool tartan pants. Flat front - no cuffs. Classic holiday season tartan - perfect for a New Years' party. Condition is excellent, except: two small moth bites on the back of the left leg (shown in last picture) - that shouldn't be noticable because of the pattern.

Waist: 33"
Outseam: 41 1/4"
Inseam: 30 1/4"
No cuffs

Price: $28.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker wool tweed trousers. Flat front and cuffs. Condition is very good to excellent - no moth bites, tears, snags, etc. Color is hard to describe - very dark brown/charcoal with subtle glen plaid. The color in the full picture is accurate.

Waist: 36"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29"
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: $28.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker flannel reversable vest. The vest is in excellent condition - no apparent flaws. The quality of the vest is quite good. Sized and can not be adjusted.

Chest: 44"
Collar to hem in back: 23 1/2"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd from the early 1980s. Made in USA. Unlined collar. In addition to the early 1980s tag, the shirt also has a 6-button placket and long front and back tails. Condition is fantastic - not worn much at all.

Tagged: 15x34
Neck: 15"
Sleeves: 34"
Chest: 45"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
PICTURES TO COME LATER, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A STANDARD BB YELLOW OCBD

Hathaway white ocbd. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws or stains.

Tagged: 15.5x35
Neck: 15 3/4"
Sleeves: 35"
Chest: 45"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
PICTURES TO COME LATER, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A STANDARD HATHAWAY OCBD


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> I believe that jacket originated with me, and that I inaccurately described it as blackwatch when I sold it to TweedyDon. It is good to see it up for offer again, this time with accurate description. It is, indeed, awesome. Good luck with the sale.


That jacket is indeed *gorgeous*; alas, in my desire to secure it from 32 I convinced myself that my chest size was larger than it was, and ever with the usual "wear it only over a shetland" tick it was still too large for me....

I'm *seriously *envious of whoever secures it!


----------



## closerlook

the Pendleton coat has sold.

The Houndstooth Harris Tweed remains available.
Now $64 Shipped


The Polo Darlton Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers are also still available.
Now $199 Shipped.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A good thing. It was gorgeous.



closerlook said:


> the Pendleton coat has sold.


----------



## palmettoking

*Final Drops*

Allen Edmonds Pembrooke 11 D Black Calf Split Toe Tassel Loafer. Good Condition. Some Creasing. Need a polish and some shoe tree TLC. Soles are original and in decent condition. Heels in good condition.















[/URL]

And up next, Allen Edmonds Dalton Tassel Loafer, also 11 D. Need a good polish and a bit of shoe tree TLC as well. Soles and heels are original and in good condition. 









Next, These are incredibly nice 10D Florsheim Imperials with the V-cleat on the heel. Pebble Grain brown leather. I'd rate the uppers a 8.5 out of 10 given the age. Only a small amount of creasing and there is a small scuff on the toe that can be easily buffed out. Two of the little perforations on the left toe are sort of whitish on the bottom as you can see in the photos, but hardly noticeable and I believe the _tiniest_ amount of polish down in the perforation would do nicely. Soles show more wear. I'd give them a 7 out of 10, and a six out of 10 on the heel.. The interior looks almost new, and there is no "foot smell" at all. The Florsheim label on the inside is unblemished. I really wish these were my size, as they are fantastic looking shoes, and they are exactly what I have been looking for, albeit two sizes two small. $80 shipped CONUS. Offers are much appreciated. Oh and there was also a pair in a size 9 (I think), but not as in good condition that I could go get for someone if they'd like.
Sole Length-12 5/8"
Sole Width-4 7/16"













Last drops before ebay.
*50 shipped *for both pairs of Edmonds
*45 shipped* for Florsheims.
Offers will be considered as well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## CMDC

Did Santa forget to give you everything you wanted?? Well, St. Thriftulaus and his elves dropped off some extra loot at my place. Alas, none of it fits. Here we go:

First off, an amazing Georgetown University Shop 3/2 sack suit. Dark navy flannel w/ small herringbone pattern. Beautiful suit from a now extinct DC trad shop.

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5

Pants flat front and cuffed: 35 waist; 31 inseam

$65 conus



















Oxxford 3/2 sack navy and grey herringbone tweed jacket

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack jacket

Tagged 43R

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 23.5 +1

$40 conus





































Brooks Brothers 2 button darted jacket. Grey herringbone w/blue and light green windowpane overlay

Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$40 conus





































LLBean made in Scotland Fair Isle Shetland.

Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 25

$35 conus



















Lands End Made in England Shetland sweater. Kelly green

Tagged L Long

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 27

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue ocbd w/ white stripe. Haven't seen this pattern before. Made in USA must iron.

Slim Fit
17 X 33

$18 conus



















Finally, Eljo's emblematic. Olive w/ University of Virginia rotunda.

$12 conus


----------



## Window

Merry Christmas and happy holidays!

I have one item today. New unhemmed worsted wool pants, flat front and of unknown make. No belt loops, side button adjusters. Hook and button closure. No issues, even the moths were kept away. 36 waist, about 36" inseam. $50 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

42S Deal Alert!



CMDC said:


> Oxxford 3/2 sack navy and grey herringbone tweed jacket
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> https://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/cbmurray1972/photo64.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops--

*New & Lingwood Burgundy V-Neck, no size listed*

Excellent condition. (The color is much more lively and deep in person, thanks to bad indoor lighting for pics, sorry.)

26" ptp, 35" sleeves, 30" back length

Asking $60 shipped. *Offer?*


*Kilspindie of Scotland Lambswool, L*

Excellent condition.

23" ptp, 34" sleeves, 28" back length

$35 shipped. Now $30. *}}}$20*


For these sized sweaters, measurements upon request:

*Very Vintage BB Lambswool, 42*

Excellent condition, excellent color. Find me one in 36" or 38".

$35 shipped. Now $30. *}}}$22*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*All shirts now $20.*

Several nice shirts, all US made and excellent except where otherwise noted:

*Sero pima pinpoint OCBD, 16.5-33*

This is an interesting vintage that I'm not familiar with; the missing label must have identified the mill which loomed the fabric. Appears very little worn, which should be evident from the printing on the tail.



*Sero ecru pinpoint OCBD, 17-33*

I need to get my photography set-up worked out, because it's not fair that you don't get the full effect of these shirts--this goes especially for the next couple.



*Sero English Twills Check Flannel, marked L (but fits more like a modern M)*

Measures to 16-33 with 23" ptp and 18.5" across the shoulders...just a little too big for me.



*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Measures at 18-34 with 26" ptp and 21" across the shoulders. Made in Portugal.
(Sorry about the picture, the background color is white, not ecru as it appears.)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lock & Co. Hatters for Brooks Brothers Houndstooth Flat Cap, 7 3/8 (7 1/2 US)* 
Sold.

*Hats of Ireland Castlebar Donegal Tweed Cap, 7 5/8 (7 3/4 US) 62 Ex. L*

This hat is shaggy, soft, and warm in a beautiful understated weave of grey and rich brown yarns. There is a very slight pulling at couple of the yarns, but it is in otherwise very clean and excellent condition.

$24 conus.*>>$22*


*Jonathan Richard Irish Tweed Newsboy Cap, 7 5/8 7 3/4 USA 62 CM*

This hat will take some moxie to pull off, in my opinion, just like the Jonathan Richard Deerstalker I've had for years, but it has the potential to look fantastically relaxed and stylish with a big knit scarf and heavy wool coat--or however you're able to imagine it. As far too big as it is on me, I still like the way it looks and feels--very warm and comfortable. It is, of course, in excellent condition.

$24 shipped conus.*>>$22*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Two Pairs 10 1/2 B, almost new*
*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft, USA and E.T. Wright Navy Spectators, USA*

Only a couple of wearings on each. No flaws.

$50 each or $90 for both pairs shipped conus.*$45 or $80*


*Gaeltarra Handloomed County Mayo Irish Cable Knit Sweater, 36*

Beautiful sweater in a rare smaller size. I am tempted to keep it for myself, but it's a little short in the sleeves for me... I wear a 15-32 shirt, so I'd guess if your arms are just a little shorter than that, it'd be just right. There is a slipped stitch that you'd want to darn, but it's unnoticeable as is--and there is one place where a slipped stitch was fixed before.

Laid flat: 19" pit to pit, 24" long from bottom of collar, and 29" sleeves (usual for a sweater to have shorter sleeves not wearing than wearing)

$24 shipped conus.*>>$20*


*NWT Southwick 100% Lambswool Herringbone Sack, 38 Tall*

Retailed for $695 at Max's Men's Store in Charleston (now defunct), yours for only:

*$95 shipped conus.*

ptp: 21.5"
shoulders: 19"
sleeves: 26"
length boc: 32"


----------



## rgrossicone

Awesome Irish Tweed Overcoat ~42R Oatmeal Color with specs of blue.
Chest 22"
Waist 22"
Shoulders 18.5"
Sleeves 26"
Length 40"
































$99 shipped CONUS

Eljos 3x2 Plaid Jacket (Full Canvass), single vent ~40R
Chest 21"
Waist 19"
Shoulders 18"
Sleeve 25.5"
Length 30"
























$50 shipped conus


----------



## Cardinals5

Here're the pics of the BB and Hathaway ocds

Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd from the early 1980s. Made in USA. Unlined collar. Slimmer sleeves, higher armholes, a 6-button placket, and long front and back tails. Condition is fantastic - not worn much at all.

Tagged: 15x34
Neck: 15"
Sleeves: 34"
Chest: 45"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hathaway white ocbd. Made in USA. Slimmer fit, higher armholes, narrower sleeves (relative to BB traditional fit) Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws or stains.

Tagged: 15.5x35
Neck: 15 3/4"
Sleeves: 35"
Chest: 45"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## closerlook

With apologies, I am reporting that I measured the shoulders width incorrectly on this item.

it is 18in, not 18.5in.

Hopefully, this will benefit someone.



closerlook said:


> I've desperately tried to believe this fits for far too long. I ebayed it for a pretty penny.
> I love this coat, but it just doesn't fit me (I even have a thread on the Trad forum dedicated to this coat).
> I've never worn it out, and I'm pretty sure its never been worn.
> 
> HOUNDSTOOTH HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK - TOTALLY PERFECT
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder to shoulder: *18in*
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24in w/2in to let out
> Chest, pit to pit: 22in
> Length from boc: 29.75
> 
> ASKING $63 Shipped or best offer.


Also up now:
*Brooks Brothers
3/2 Sack Hopsack Blazer*.

claimed.

*Brooks Brothers Bow Tie:*
Green with Paisley

$14 Shipped










*Tommy Hilfiger Worsted Wool Tartan Pants*
NEW with Tag

$60 Shipped

33x34
simply amazing




























*Ferragamo Tie
*
[









$18 shipped

57.5in length
3.75in width at widest part

*Thomas Pink Dress Shirt
*French Cuffs

$23 shipped

tagged 16 by 34.5

comes with ch.t. collar stays in brass

[


----------



## MKC

And it has moved on to the next owner in the chain. Here's hoping it finally finds a perfect fit.



TweedyDon said:


> That jacket is indeed *gorgeous*; alas, in my desire to secure it from 32 I convinced myself that my chest size was larger than it was, and ever with the usual "wear it only over a shetland" tick it was still too large for me....
> 
> I'm *seriously *envious of whoever secures it!





32rollandrock said:


> I believe that jacket originated with me, and that I inaccurately described it as blackwatch when I sold it to TweedyDon. It is good to see it up for offer again, this time with accurate description. It is, indeed, awesome. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## CMDC

Hopscotch your mailbox is full.


----------



## Window

Window said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays!
> 
> I have one item today. New unhemmed worsted wool pants, flat front and of unknown make. No belt loops, side button adjusters. Hook and button closure. No issues, even the moths were kept away. 36 waist, about 36" inseam. $50 shipped.


Down to $40!


----------



## Cardinals5

A couple pair of tweed pants and a shetland sweater. The tweed pants aren't exactly "trad" per se because of the forward pleats, but I thought there still might be some interest.

Polo Ralph Lauren donegal-style herringbone tweed pants with double English-style (forward) pleats. Fully lined with a cotton-like material. The pants are very heavy wool - like the tweed weight in a sport coat. They have the nice detail of lapped side seams. Condition is very good to excellent - I don't see any flaws such as moth holes, snags, etc., but they have been worn. 100% wool. Made in USA.

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 45"
Inseam: 33 3/4" + 1 3/4" to let out
No cuffs

Price: $40.00; SOLD, pending payment


J Crew (I know, I know, but these are Made in USA) check tweed pants. Nice heavy-weight tweed. Fully lined with a cotton-like material. Double English-stlye (forward) pleats. Condition is excellent - very little apparent wear and no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 44 1/2"
Inseam: 34" + 1" to let down (more importantly you can increase the size of the cuffs with the extra material)
Cuffs: 1 3/8"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lord Jeff 100% shetland wool sweater. Saddle shoulders. Made in USA. Color is between mid- and charcoal gray. Condition is very good to excellent - very little pilling, which I'll remove before shipping.

Tagged size: Large, but more like a contemporary Medium
Chest: 43"
Sleeves (unstretched and cuffed): 31 (good for 34/35 sleeves)

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## MKC

*ANOTHER DROP ON THE CORBIN TWEED.*



MKC said:


> Three tweeds and a tartan. Sounds like a vaguely disreputable limerick. PM if interested (in the jackets, not the limerick).
> 
> *Harris Tweed 3-2 sack gray herringbone 40R or 40L*
> 
> Harris Tweed 3-2 sack, two patch pockets, single vent, three-quarter lined, two inside pockets, two buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. Labeled Roderick St. John's, a late Indianapolis trad shop. I would describe the color as a medium gray. Excellent condition; I see no signs of wear on the tweed or the lining. Even the large buttons look nearly new. The cuff buttons show the usual wear.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 40R or 40L, I believe.
> 21.5 pit-to-pit
> 21 waist
> 18.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 24.5 shoulder seam to cuff
> 32.75 toc
> 31.5 boc
> 
> *SOLD. THANK YOU. *$45 conus.
> 
> *Tweed 3-2 sack brown herringbone 40R or 40L*
> 
> This one is also from Roderick St. John's and its construction is identical to the gray jacket, but it isn't labeled Harris. 3-2 sack, two patch pockets, single vent, three-quarter lined, two inside pockets, two buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. The color is brown with hunter woven into the herringbone, although the brown predominates. Excellent condition; I see no signs of wear on the tweed or the lining. Both the large buttons and the cuff buttons show the usual wear.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 40R or 40L, I believe.
> 21.5 pit-to-pit
> 21 waist
> 18.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 25 shoulder seam to cuff
> 32.25 toc
> 31 boc
> 
> *SOLD. THANK YOU. *$45 conus.
> Package deal: both Roderick St. John's tweeds: $75 conus.
> 
> *Corbin 2-button sack - deep green tweed with windowpane 44R*
> 
> If this jacket was an inch longer, I'd keep it. It is a great tweed antidote to herringbone fatigue. My photos don't do it justice. (There must be a secret to shooting green garments, but I haven't figured it out.) It is a deep green tweed - forest green, hunter green, deep green with a deep blue tinge; you get the idea - with a wine windowpane. 2-button sack (undarted) two besom flap pockets, single vent, fully lined, two inside pockets, four buttons per sleeve, made in USA. Excellent condition - no signs of wear inside or out. If you saw this jacket in a store, you would think it was new.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 44R
> 23 pit-to-pit
> 22 waist
> 18.75 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 25 shoulder seam to cuff
> 32 toc
> 30.75 boc
> 
> *SOLD. THANKS. *NOW $42.50<$45<$50 conus.
> 
> *Holiday trad: blue-green tartan 3-2 sack 44XL*
> 
> I bought this jacket on the exchange and I love it, but it is an inch too long and the button placement means shortening isn't an option. It's not a Black Watch but it has the same colors in a more muted pattern, with faint yellow and rust lines added. Again, my photos don't do justice to the richness of the colors. Perfect holiday coat for the taller trad. 3-2 sack, two besom pockets, single vent, full lining, three inside pockets (it must not be too old, because it has a cell phone pocket), three buttons on the sleeve, made in USA. Excellent condition - no signs of wear inside or out.
> 
> No size tag, but it measures as a 44XL
> 23.5 pit-to-pit
> 21.5 waist
> 19.25 shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 25.5 shoulder seam to cuff
> 35 toc
> 33.5 boc
> 
> *SOLD. THANK YOU.* $37.50<$40 conus.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Those Crew herringbone trousers are so tempting....but the pleats...


----------



## CMDC

LLBean fair isle sweater and Oxxford herringbone sack now sold.


----------



## Bermuda

PRICE DROP TO 30$!!! 
worn once Ralph Lauren American Living Navy blue Corduroy Blazer. 3/2 roll, natural shoulders!! A total Trad garment! Size XL. Silk lining in the sleeves. It is too small for me!The price tag on this was 125$!!!
​


----------



## HalfLegend

On the search for 2 specific tie designs:

*1)* A green and purple striped. Well, mainly green and purple, dark shades in both, if there's a little design extra in it that would probably work.
*2) *A black watch plaid tie. (I get the feeling this is going to be hard to find).

*Any *width/maker/condition is perfectly fine. As for material, any material or blend works (EXCEPT 100% poly, poly blends are a-okay though). I only need these two wear about 2 times a month so I don't want to pay a whole lot, and the quality doesn't have to be amazing (so please send any old half-dead vintage tie at me!)

Many thanks in advance! Happy Holidays!


----------



## a4audi08

All prices are for shipping to CONUS - will ship anywhere else with actual shipping costs.

Coat: $32 shipped CONUS
Pants: $20 shipped/ea CONUS
Shirts: All shirts $13/ea. Will discount for multiple purchases.

First is a beautiful 3/2 sack in a soft tweed. Main color is a charcoal with a faint blue pinstripe. Half lined, rear vent. Very beautiful condition. Fits like a 42S.

Chest: 44" at pit
Length: 29.5 from top of collar
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 23" + 2" extra material


















This is a nice JCrew flannel pant in charcoal. It is 70% wool, 30% rayon. Pants are pleated and uncuffed. 
Waist: 35
Inseam: 32" + 1" extra material


















This is a beautiful pair of medium weight 85% wool, 15% cotton pants by Bullock & Jones - Made in Italy. Pants are pleated and in excellent condition.

Waist: 38" + 2" extra material
Inseam: 28.5" + 1.25" cuffs and another 1" extra material underneath

















Two shirts, both by BB. 
Top shirt: BB 346 Non iron. Size 15.5X32/33. Blue with a check pattern. Traditional collar. 
Bottom: BB 1818 Non iron Size 15.5x32. White with blue outline. Spread collar. 









3 More BB shirts!
Top: BB BD Sz 15X32/33
Middle: BB BD sz 16.5X34 Relaxed fit. 
Bottom: BB Non iron Sz 16.5X33. Very soft texture cotton with a subtle herringbone pattern. I would describe the color as a light salmon.









2 shirts, one BB and one Huntington. Both BD
BB: Non iron 15.5X32/33
Huntington: 2X2 pinpoint, Egyptian cotton sz 15.5X33









Finally! two shirts by the great Huntington shirt makers.

Top: Red/White stripe BD, sz 15X34 Egyptian cotton
Bottom: Yellow/White square pattern sz 17.5X35


----------



## closerlook

MORE PRICE DROPS
SEE BELOW

*Brooks Brothers Bow Tie:*
Green with Paisley

Claimed.

*Tommy Hilfiger Worsted Wool Tartan Pants*
NEW with Tag

$47 Shipped

33x34
simply amazing




























*Ferragamo Tie
*
[









$16 shipped

57.5in length
3.75in width at widest part

*Thomas Pink Dress Shirt
*

claimed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Saw a bunch of nice 100% cotton LL Bean OCBDs 16.5-35 today all good condition: 5 or 6 white a couple of blue and some other nice shirts from the batch including a Charles Tyrwitt French cuff, etc. if any one wants me to pick them up. Let me know by pm what of them, or all, you'd like and I'll get them for you.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Three nice size 42 sack jackets, none are marked, so please examine measurements:

*Vintage 3/2 Jos. A Bank Blackwatch Tartan Flannel Blazer,42 L*
Sold.



*Curlee Clothes Flannel Sportcoat, 42 L*

The fabric on this one doesn't read very well in the pictures, but it has a beautiful hand and is more charcoal than it looks here--the lines are there but more lend a subtle vibrancy to it. It is also very well constructed in the trim high-Ivy 60's style and features lapped seams and a distinctive hooked vent. Excellent, clean condition.

18.5" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp

$40 shipped.


*Festive Glenplaid 3/2 sack for Doblin of New Caanan, Conn., 42 R*

A very similar jacket was featured on the trad WAYWT thread Christmas Eve, and I should have posted this one earlier, but remember, there are _12_ days of Christmas, and I was a little busy with things too. It is in very good shape, however, the main button has been replaced with a cheaper one, but you could always switch the one from behind the lapel for it.

shoulders 18", sleeves 24.5", 30.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp

$40 shipped.


Never got your "Towers of Yale" Yale Alumni Association tie? Well, here's one...and I'm pretty sure it's courtesy the gentleman who brought me my Press suits the other day.

Mint condition. $28 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Two excellent vintage L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweaters, both marked Large.

*100% Wool Navy, Red, and White with Reindeer Motif, sized 52 L*

The basic tick pattern knits are more familiar to everyone here essentially on account of L.L. Bean's marketing of them, but--and perhaps our resident Norwegian could confirm this--designs taken from nature like this one are more what you'd expect to receive from an industrious loved one. I say this as someone whose experience derives from a Norwegian mother who insisted on taking us there every summer growing up and who spent his junior year of high school watching pretty Norwegian girls knitting sweaters in class. It is in excellent condition, but there are maybe two or three spots like the one shown which will surely come out with a careful handwash or dry cleaning.

22" ptp, 26" long, 32" sleeves (uncuffed)

$60 shipped.


*Grey, Violet, and Teal Tick Knit, Large*

Also in excellent condition, no issues whatsoever.

26" ptp, 25" long, 34" sleeves

$45 shipped.


Showing fit comparison:


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops

From my closet: "Vintage" Orvis corduroy sport coat (older tag). 3/2 darted. Color is gold. Obviously worn, but no flaws on the outside of the coat and only minor signs of wear to the lining. *Please notice the slightly unusual shape of the collar/notch*

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24" (can't be let down because wear line would show)
BOC: 30.5

Price: $25.00<<27.50<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Peter Scott emerald green cashmere v-neck sweater. Made in Hawick, Scotland. 100% cashmere. Excellent quality. Set-in shoulders. The condition is excellent - no pilling or other signs of wear.

Tagged: 48 (please see measurements)
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 36" (from center of back, sleeves cuffed, but not stretched for that measurement)

Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick(?) for Granger Owings navy flannel chalk stripe suit. It's a 3/2 sack, but with reverse pleated trousers. Fully canvassed, 3 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and light padding in the shoulders. Condition is very good - it's been worn and shows signs of general wear, but no holes, snags, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, but measures out to about a 42R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 19 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 5/8"
BOC: 31"

Trousers - reverse pleated and cuffed
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


McGregor flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. This is a fantastic flannel blazer - like a slack (unconstructed) jacket with very little body. Great TNSIL features - 3/2, sack, lapped seams, swelled edges, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, no padding in shoulders, relatively narrow lapels, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and hook vent. Condition - very good, has been worn, still lots of life remaining and no moth bites, snags, tears, wear spots, etc. The only negative is the buttons, which should be replaced.

No tagged size, but about a 42S
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 23 1/2"
BOC: 29"

Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker wool tweed trousers. Flat front and cuffs. Condition is very good to excellent - no moth bites, tears, snags, etc. Color is hard to describe - very dark brown/charcoal with subtle glen plaid. The color in the full picture is accurate.

Waist: 36"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29"
Cuffs: 1 5/8"

Price: SOLD


Mystery-maker flannel reversable vest. The vest is in excellent condition - no apparent flaws. The quality of the vest is quite good. Sized and can not be adjusted.

Chest: 44"
Collar to hem in back: 23 1/2"

Price: $21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd from the early 1980s. Made in USA. Unlined collar. In addition to the early 1980s tag, the shirt also has a 6-button placket and long front and back tails. Condition is fantastic - not worn much at all.

Tagged: 15x34
Neck: 15"
Sleeves: 34"
Chest: 45"

Price: $21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hathaway white ocbd. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws or stains.

Tagged: 15.5x35
Neck: 15 3/4"
Sleeves: 35"
Chest: 45"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


J Crew (I know, I know, but these are Made in USA) check tweed pants. Nice heavy-weight tweed. Fully lined with a cotton-like material. Double English-stlye (forward) pleats. Condition is excellent - very little apparent wear and no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 44 1/2"
Inseam: 34" + 1" to let down (more importantly you can increase the size of the cuffs with the extra material)
Cuffs: 1 3/8"

Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lord Jeff 100% shetland wool sweater. Saddle shoulders. Made in USA. Color is between mid- and charcoal gray. Condition is very good to excellent - very little pilling, which I'll remove before shipping.

Tagged size: Large, but more like a contemporary Medium
Chest: 43"
Sleeves (unstretched and cuffed): 31 (good for 34/35 sleeves)

Price: $21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS*



CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 tweed sack. Houndstooth of khaki, forest green, and brown.
> Tagged 48L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 BOC
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. E. Forsythe Made in Scotland Charcoal lambswool v-neck sweater. No tagged size but somewhere in the L/XL range. See measurements.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 28
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers red and blue long sleeve gingham sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## jamesensor

*Double Breasted Navy Blazer*

Figured I'd see if there was any interest in this blazer before I post it on eBay - it is a double breasted navy peak lapel blazer. perfect for champagne toasts on your yacht. $50 shipped.

About a 40R - but check the measurements:

*Jacket*
Length: 30.5"

Chest: 22.5"

Shoulders: 19"

Sleeve: 24.5"

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img00070201012281041.jpg/

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img00069201012281040.jpg/

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img00065201012281039.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

*UPDATES AND DROPS:*



CMDC said:


> Did Santa forget to give you everything you wanted?? Well, St. Thriftulaus and his elves dropped off some extra loot at my place. Alas, none of it fits. Here we go:
> 
> First off, an amazing Georgetown University Shop 3/2 sack suit. Dark navy flannel w/ small herringbone pattern. Beautiful suit from a now extinct DC trad shop.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5
> 
> Pants flat front and cuffed: 35 waist; 31 inseam
> 
> *SOLD PP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford 3/2 sack navy and grey herringbone tweed jacket
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack jacket
> 
> Tagged 43R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 23.5 +1
> 
> $40---> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 2 button darted jacket. Grey herringbone w/blue and light green windowpane overlay
> 
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $40 conus--$35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean made in Scotland Fair Isle Shetland.
> 
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 25
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Made in England Shetland sweater. Kelly green
> 
> Tagged L Long
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 27
> 
> $30-->$25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue ocbd w/ white stripe. Haven't seen this pattern before. Made in USA must iron.
> 
> Slim Fit
> 17 X 33
> 
> $18--->$15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Eljo's emblematic. Olive w/ University of Virginia rotunda.
> 
> $12--$10 conus


----------



## HalfLegend

On a second note. My dad suggested that I try to wear a pocket square. Does anyone have any cheap pocket squares (any design or color) that I can buy. May be easier if you had a set of old ones you never wore and I could buy for cheap (maybe 3+ squares at about $5 each?) Please PM me and we can work something out.

Thanks!

Update: Had a few people PM about black watch ties. Thanks. Still on the search for 2 specific tie designs:

*1)* A green and purple striped. Well, mainly green and purple, dark shades in both, if there's a little design extra in it that would probably work.
*2) *A black watch plaid tie. (had a couple offers in running about $15-20 for it, anyone have a lower quality one for cheaper?).

*Any *width/maker/condition is perfectly fine. As for material, any material or blend works (EXCEPT 100% poly, poly blends are a-okay though). I only need these two wear about 2 times a month so I don't want to pay a whole lot, and the quality doesn't have to be amazing (so please send any old half-dead vintage tie at me!)

Many thanks in advance! Happy Holidays!


----------



## catside

^ Curious. What is the occasion?


----------



## HalfLegend

catside said:


> ^ Curious. What is the occasion?


Ah I figured someone would be. Well, being 16 I have very few occasions to wear nice DRESS clothes so I'm a little picky. I'm captain of our schools debate team so I wanted to be a role model for the younger kids and show them how to dress well/coordinate. I have a beautiful LE shirt thats a green and purple plaid (scored off ebay for $15!) and I just love the black watch design and have a couple solid green shirts so I thought I'd throw it on with a basic blue blazer. So that's why I'm not wearing it often. Nevertheless, I do want to look good and have some decent quality items so figured this is a good place to stop before eBay. Thanks for helping, all of you in general.


----------



## charlie500

HalfLegend said:


> On a second note. My dad suggested that I try to wear a pocket square. Does anyone have any cheap pocket squares (any design or color) that I can buy. May be easier if you had a set of old ones you never wore and I could buy for cheap (maybe 3+ squares at about $5 each?) Please PM me and we can work something out.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Update: Had a few people PM about black watch ties. Thanks. Still on the search for 2 specific tie designs:
> 
> *1)* A green and purple striped. Well, mainly green and purple, dark shades in both, if there's a little design extra in it that would probably work.
> *2) *A black watch plaid tie. (had a couple offers in running about $15-20 for it, anyone have a lower quality one for cheaper?).
> 
> *Any *width/maker/condition is perfectly fine. As for material, any material or blend works (EXCEPT 100% poly, poly blends are a-okay though). I only need these two wear about 2 times a month so I don't want to pay a whole lot, and the quality doesn't have to be amazing (so please send any old half-dead vintage tie at me!)
> 
> Many thanks in advance! Happy Holidays!


Wool Blackwatch tartan wool made in Scotland:

Blackwatch regimental:


----------



## dek40206

_Swap?_

*Shaggy Dog*
*J. Press - Navy - L*

I have a year old (Christmas 2009) Shaggy Dog, Size Large, that is a bit big on me but that I love otherwise.

Will consider trade for all colors in Size Medium (M) Shaggy Dog, Andover Shetland Medium (M) or Large (L), or an O'Connell"s Shetland size 42 or 44.

Please PM

Thanks, Dave


----------



## closerlook

*Alden Dark Walnut (or light brown) Tassel Loafers*

Alden Brown Soft Calf Tassel Loafers
in 11 D

The uppers are in stupendous condition, as are the insides. 
The soles are also in very good shape. 
The heels will need a little reinforcing by a cobbler in a little while.

all in all, great pair of shoes in very very good worn condition, good for many many years to come.

*DROP*>>*Asking $63 shipped conus*. will ship abroad, inquire as to mailing rates.


----------



## HalfLegend

charlie500 said:


> Wool Blackwatch tartan wool made in Scotland:
> 
> Blackwatch regimental:


Thanks for the help! Considering the first one.


----------



## nerdykarim

Selling a few things that should be of interest to Trad Forumers:

Vintage Harris Tweed/Cable Car sportcoat. Approx 40 short. Asking $50.


J. Press navy dot tie. Worn once. Asking $25.


Two J. Press shaggy dog shetland cardigans. Size small. Asking $65 each. *Sold!*
Olive one is NWT, Gray one was worn for a couple hours.


Brooks Brothers OCBD, New: With Tags, 15.5x33. Asking $30. *Sold!*


Brooks Brothers navy duffle coat, 40/Med (sleeves shortened by about 1/2 inch). Asking $150.


Alden 666 in 8.5 b/d. Some scuffing at heels. Asking $120.


For a full list of my items for sale, please see my f/s thread. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

Dang, those Alden suede tassels are just .5 size too large. Someone should snatch those up.


----------



## HalfLegend

HalfLegend said:


> On a second note. My dad suggested that I try to wear a pocket square. Does anyone have any cheap pocket squares (any design or color) that I can buy. May be easier if you had a set of old ones you never wore and I could buy for cheap (maybe 3+ squares at about $5 each?) Please PM me and we can work something out.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Update: Had a few people PM about black watch ties. Thanks. Still on the search for 2 specific tie designs:
> 
> *1)* A green and purple striped. Well, mainly green and purple, dark shades in both, if there's a little design extra in it that would probably work.
> *2) *A black watch plaid tie. (had a couple offers in running about $15-20 for it, anyone have a lower quality one for cheaper?).
> 
> *Any *width/maker/condition is perfectly fine. As for material, any material or blend works (EXCEPT 100% poly, poly blends are a-okay though). I only need these two wear about 2 times a month so I don't want to pay a whole lot, and the quality doesn't have to be amazing (so please send any old half-dead vintage tie at me!)
> 
> Many thanks in advance! Happy Holidays!


 Ties taken care of (C/O David W). Just searching for some pocket squares right now.
Thanks!


----------



## closerlook

MORE PRICE DROPS
SEE BELOW

*Tommy Hilfiger Worsted Wool Tartan Pants*
NEW with Tag

*I am dropping the price to a final $36 shipped, because I have no use for these as they don't fit. 
I have to admit, I think these are great pants, but maybe its just my taste.
anyway: $36 shipped - final offer before they go back to ebay.*

33x34




























*Ferragamo Tie
*
[









$15 shipped

57.5in length
3.75in width at widest part


----------



## jamesensor

jamesensor said:


> Figured I'd see if there was any interest in this blazer before I post it on eBay - it is a double breasted navy peak lapel blazer. perfect for champagne toasts on your yacht. $50 shipped.
> 
> About a 40R - but check the measurements:
> 
> *Jacket*
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img00070201012281041.jpg/
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img00069201012281040.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img00065201012281039.jpg/


A drop and then off to ebay - $45 and I'll get it out same day.


----------



## maximar

How I wish that you guys are my neighbors so I can just try all these offerings on and not worry about the exact fit!


----------



## rgrossicone

Drop on this JPress DB suit to $75, shipped conus. Surely someone wants this at this price!








From TweedyDon, selling for what was sold to me for, just too big, Brown ˇweed Throat Latch jacket, single vent...size 40R, PM me for measurements:
Chest 21"
Waist 19"
Shoulders 18"
Length 31"
Sleeves 24"
































$65 shipped

These are two other Tweedys that didn't quite work for me...$40 for the grey windowpane, $30 for the repaired plaid. Both fit a 38R, pm for measurements
















Chest 21"
Waist 19.5"
Shoulders 17.75"
Length 30.5"
Sleeves 26"
















Chest 20.5"
Waist 19"
Shoulders 18"
Length 30.25"
Sleeve 25.5"


----------



## adt11

rgrossicone said:


> Drop on this JPress DB suit to $75, shipped conus. Surely someone wants this at this price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From TweedyDon, selling for what was sold to me for, just too big, Brown ˇweed Throat Latch jacket, single vent...size 40R, PM me for measurements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $65 shipped
> 
> These are two other Tweedys that didn't quite work for me...$40 for the grey windowpane, $30 for the repaired plaid. Both fit a 38R, pm for measurements


Do you have measurements for any of the jackets?


----------



## 32rollandrock

maximar said:


> How I wish that you guys are my neighbors so I can just try all these offerings on and not worry about the exact fit!


I'm not sure I'd want Tweedy Don as my neighbor. My sources say he plunders closets in dead of night--they call him The Tweed Snatcher.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Not likely to be thrifted, but I can't post in the sales forum. I'm looking to buy a pair of Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Longwings in 11/11.5 D/E. If you've got any, please let me know. New or used will be considered. Any links to deals/sales will also be rewarded.


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren light gray flannel pants. Flat front, cuffed. Excellent condition.

Measure 35 waist, 30 inseam

$35 conus


----------



## andcounting

Updated. Some still available and better pics!



andcounting said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Very soft. *Made in USA.* Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
> $45 *> $40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for Christmas. Awesome plaidy 3/2 nuttiness. Get some! It's hard to tell, but I think the dark color is a seriously deep blue.
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 23"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 28"
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed goodness. One of the few tweeds yet to pass through Tweedy's closet!
> 
> I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:
> 
> Pits are 23", waist is 22". 33" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> 20 shipped or trade.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

To anyone from Montgomery County, MD.
The Opportunity Shop in Bethesda (off of Wisconsin) has a tan J.Press poplin sack suit... It was definitely on the smaller side (42? 40?) I was low on cash and didn't feel like picking it up, but it seemed to be in decent condition.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Offers and inquiries welcome!*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Two excellent vintage L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweaters, both marked Large.
> 
> *100% Wool Navy, Red, and White with Reindeer Motif, sized 52 L*
> 
> The basic tick pattern knits are more familiar to everyone here essentially on account of L.L. Bean's marketing of them, but--and perhaps our resident Norwegian could confirm this--designs taken from nature like this one are more what you'd expect to receive from an industrious loved one. I say this as someone whose experience derives from a Norwegian mother who insisted on taking us there every summer growing up and who spent his junior year of high school watching pretty Norwegian girls knitting sweaters in class. It is in excellent condition, but there are maybe two or three spots like the one shown which will surely come out with a careful handwash or dry cleaning.
> 
> 22" ptp, 26" long, 32" sleeves (uncuffed)
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> *Grey, Violet, and Teal Tick Knit, Large*
> 
> Also in excellent condition, no issues whatsoever.
> 
> 26" ptp, 25" long, 34" sleeves
> 
> $45 shipped.
> 
> 
> Showing fit comparison:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Two left. Wish you could be here to try them on. Offers welcome.*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Three nice size 42 sack jackets, none are marked, so please examine measurements:
> 
> *Vintage 3/2 Jos. A Bank Blackwatch Tartan Flannel Blazer,42 L*
> Sold.
> 
> 
> 
> *Curlee Clothes Flannel Sportcoat, 42 L*
> 
> The fabric on this one doesn't read very well in the pictures, but it has a beautiful hand and is more charcoal than it looks here--the lines are there but more lend a subtle vibrancy to it. It is also very well constructed in the trim high-Ivy 60's style and features lapped seams and a distinctive hooked vent. Excellent, clean condition.
> 
> 18.5" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp
> 
> $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> *Festive Glenplaid 3/2 sack for Doblin of New Caanan, Conn., 42 R*
> 
> A very similar jacket was featured on the trad WAYWT thread Christmas Eve, and I should have posted this one earlier, but remember, there are _12_ days of Christmas, and I was a little busy with things too. It is in very good shape, however, the main button has been replaced with a cheaper one, but you could always switch the one from behind the lapel for it.
> 
> shoulders 18", sleeves 24.5", 30.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp
> 
> $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> Never got your "Towers of Yale" Yale Alumni Association tie? Well, here's one...and I'm pretty sure it's courtesy the gentleman who brought me my Press suits the other day.
> 
> Mint condition. $28 shipped.


----------



## medPtrad

^^
@CMDC

You have the best thrift stores...

mP


----------



## rgrossicone

Measurements Up.



rgrossicone said:


> Drop on this JPress DB suit to $75, shipped conus. Surely someone wants this at this price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From TweedyDon, selling for what was sold to me for, just too big, Brown ˇweed Throat Latch jacket, single vent...size 40R, PM me for measurements:
> Chest 21"
> Waist 19"
> Shoulders 18"
> Length 31"
> Sleeves 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $65 shipped
> 
> These are two other Tweedys that didn't quite work for me...$40 for the grey windowpane, $30 for the repaired plaid. Both fit a 38R, pm for measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest 21"
> Waist 19.5"
> Shoulders 17.75"
> Length 30.5"
> Sleeves 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest 20.5"
> Waist 19"
> Shoulders 18"
> Length 30.25"
> Sleeve 25.5"


----------



## jbierce

AdamsSutherland said:


> To anyone from Montgomery County, MD.
> The Opportunity Shop in Bethesda (off of Wisconsin) has a tan J.Press poplin sack suit... It was definitely on the smaller side (42? 40?) I was low on cash and didn't feel like picking it up, but it seemed to be in decent condition.


Has Montgomery County Thrift Shop been renamed or is it a different store?


----------



## CMDC

medPtrad said:


> ^^
> @CMDC
> 
> You have the best thrift stores...
> 
> mP


It helps when you've been on a good run as I've been recently. However, yesterday I noticed that I was recognizing all of the different testimonials that they play over the sound system at Goodwill. If I ever start getting recognized by the staff I'm going to have to reconsider my priorities in life.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's bad enough that I have the music memorized that plays at Goodwill--they rotate selections every month or so on Goodwill Radio (yes, they really call it that). And they call me by name at Salvation Army.



CMDC said:


> It helps when you've been on a good run as I've been recently. However, yesterday I noticed that I was recognizing all of the different testimonials that they play over the sound system at Goodwill. If I ever start getting recognized by the staff I'm going to have to reconsider my priorities in life.


----------



## rgrossicone

JPRESS has sold.


rgrossicone said:


> Drop on this JPress DB suit to $75, shipped conus. Surely someone wants this at this price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From TweedyDon, selling for what was sold to me for, just too big, Brown ˇweed Throat Latch jacket, single vent...size 40R, PM me for measurements:
> Chest 21"
> Waist 19"
> Shoulders 18"
> Length 31"
> Sleeves 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $65 shipped
> 
> These are two other Tweedys that didn't quite work for me...$40 for the grey windowpane, $30 for the repaired plaid. Both fit a 38R, pm for measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest 21"
> Waist 19.5"
> Shoulders 17.75"
> Length 30.5"
> Sleeves 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest 20.5"
> Waist 19"
> Shoulders 18"
> Length 30.25"
> Sleeve 25.5"


----------



## EastVillageTrad

LLB Slip on Boots; size 9 M, very little wear. $30 + S&H


























100% wool Schoolboy Muffler, grey and red stripes, made by Luke Eyres, NWOT.
$30 + s&h


----------



## DFPyne

Here is a lightly worn 36 Inch Black Glove Leather Coach 1" Belt. Center hole measured 36 inches. There is a little wear on the 2nd hole. 





Belt Says:
This is a Coach Belt. It was made in New York City out of real glove tanned cowhide and solid brass. 

36"/90CM 6601

Only $35 Shipped


----------



## HalfLegend

EastVillageTrad said:


> LLB Slip on Boots; size 9 M, very little wear. $30 + S&H
> 
> Schoolboy Muffler, grey and red stripes, made by Luke Eyres, NWOT.
> $30 + s&h


 What's the material on the muffler?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

100% wool


----------



## closerlook

I count rgrossicone's jackets posted 4 times on this page alone.
pweh!


----------



## Cardinals5

More Drops - Please feel free to make offers.

Peter Scott emerald green cashmere v-neck sweater. Made in Hawick, Scotland. 100% cashmere. Excellent quality. Set-in shoulders. The condition is excellent - no pilling or other signs of wear.

Tagged: 48 (please see measurements)
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 36" (from center of back, sleeves cuffed, but not stretched for that measurement)

Price: $25.00<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick(?) for Granger Owings navy flannel chalk stripe suit. It's a 3/2 sack, but with reverse pleated trousers. Fully canvassed, 3 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and light padding in the shoulders. Condition is very good - it's been worn and shows signs of general wear, but no holes, snags, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, but measures out to about a 42R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 19 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 5/8"
BOC: 31"

Trousers - reverse pleated and cuffed
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $37.00 OBO<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


McGregor flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. This is a fantastic flannel blazer - like a slack (unconstructed) jacket with very little body. Great TNSIL features - 3/2, sack, lapped seams, swelled edges, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, no padding in shoulders, relatively narrow lapels, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and hook vent. Condition - very good, has been worn, still lots of life remaining and no moth bites, snags, tears, wear spots, etc. The only negative is the buttons, which should be replaced.

No tagged size, but about a 42S
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 23 1/2"
BOC: 29"

Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker flannel reversable vest. The vest is in excellent condition - no apparent flaws. The quality of the vest is quite good. Sized and can not be adjusted.

Chest: 44"
Collar to hem in back: 23 1/2"

Price: $17.00<<21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd from the early 1980s. Made in USA. Unlined collar. In addition to the early 1980s tag, the shirt also has a 6-button placket and long front and back tails. Condition is fantastic - not worn much at all.

Tagged: 15x34
Neck: 15"
Sleeves: 34"
Chest: 45"

Price: $18.00<<21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hathaway white ocbd. Made in USA. Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws or stains.

Tagged: 15.5x35
Neck: 15 3/4"
Sleeves: 35"
Chest: 45"

Price:$15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


J Crew (I know, I know, but these are Made in USA) check tweed pants. Nice heavy-weight tweed. Fully lined with a cotton-like material. Double English-stlye (forward) pleats. Condition is excellent - very little apparent wear and no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 44 1/2"
Inseam: 34" + 1" to let down (more importantly you can increase the size of the cuffs with the extra material)
Cuffs: 1 3/8"

Price: $30.00 *OBO*<<30.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Astounded that that yellow OCBD is still around.^^^

*L.L. Bean Tartan Oxford BD, XL*

Very little wear and like new; freshly laundered--no starch. Colors are vivid. Soft collar, placket, and cuffs.

Measurements on request.

$24 shipped.


*J. Press Half-Sleeve OCBD, 16.5*

It has a replacement button second from the collar button, but you could switch them. Otherwise in very good shape.

$24 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 16.5-32*

Recent vintage and in very good condition, but there is a spot on the right cuff which will require some attention--shouldn't be much trouble to get it out.

$24 shipped.


*Southwick for Bunce Brothers Grey Pinstripe Sack Suit, no tagged size (40R)*

This is a vintage suit and has seen some use, but there are no glaring issues. It is fully canvassed, half-lined, and hook vented with two widely spaced buttons on the sleeves--and it also has a very nicely proportioned button stance. The middle button is missing but can be switched with the one behind the lapel, and there is some staining and loose stitches in the lining around the pits. I picked it up mainly for the distinct, classic features of a vintage sack and figured it was something I would totally want if it fit and would put the attention into fixing it up.

Only $35 shipped or offer.

Measurements:
Shoulders 18.5", sleeves 25", length boc 31.5", chest 22"
Waist 36.5" (let out 2.5" from original, at maximum), inseam 29.5" w/1.25" cuffs (no room for larger cuffs or longer inseam)


----------



## closerlook

*Tommy Hilfiger Worsted Wool Tartan Pants*
NEW with Tag

NOW ONLY $34 Shipped

33x34
simply amazing




























SHOES ARE CLAIMED.


----------



## hookem12387

^^Those AE's wouldn't happen to run a half size large, would they?


----------



## tradfan207

^^^or a half size small . Those are beautiful shoes.


----------



## closerlook

tradfan207 said:


> ^^^or a half size small . Those are beautiful shoes.


sorry tradfan. keep an eye out incase hookem can't swing them. the fit can run from a halfsize big to half size small depending on the wearers' foot shape - based on people's posts on the forum. Aberdeen last can be tricky like that. I think its because the toe is narrow, but the overall length of the shoe is actually "slightly longer" than typical US size.


----------



## tradfan207

closerlook said:


> sorry tradfan. keep an eye out incase hookem can't swing them. the fit can run from a halfsize big to half size small depending on the wearers' foot shape - based on people's posts on the forum. Aberdeen last can be tricky like that. I think its because the toe is narrow, but the overall length of the shoe is actually "slightly longer" than typical US size.


Good to know!


----------



## M. Charles

A truly gorgeous vintage Brooks Brothers corduroy shirt, sold under the "Brooksgate" label.

Durable and hardwearing 100% corduroy cotton.
60s-'70s vintage. Probably 80s at latest.
Classic brown.
Point collar.
Single button barrel cuffs.
Dual chest pockets.
Flannel plaid inner collar.

Marked size is Medium but could also perhaps fit a small. Approximate measurements:
Chest (underarm to underarm): 21"
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 24"
Across Shoulders: 17.75"
Total Length: 32"

Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.

https://img585.imageshack.us/i/cytz3gbwkkgrhqnheeze90j.jpg/
https://img258.imageshack.us/i/1701dfd22ad843ed8617211.jpg/
https://img513.imageshack.us/i/9614d62f77714cdea994628.jpg/
https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2066652be9634c2c9fb7215.jpg/
https://img148.imageshack.us/i/a056d9e8fd054b7ba1d1598.jpg/
https://img839.imageshack.us/i/d2b327d305f247b58492848.jpg/
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/d013bcec69254bfaa087956.jpg/
https://img12.imageshack.us/i/e6f594bd5b3f41978b3caf7.jpg/
https://img145.imageshack.us/i/f8d6cb51601f4abf8fd2663.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Bunch of Made in the British Isles stuff. All prices include US shipping.

1. Dunn & Co Harris tweed. Excellent condition, double vented, flecked with brilliant colors. Chest 21, Sleeve 23, Shoulder 18, Length 28.5. Made in Great Britain. $38
.

2. Harrod's silk tie. Blue geometric, excellent condition free of stains, snags, tears etc. Slight wrinkle from being tied. 62 inches long, 3 5/8 in wide. $15
. 

3. J. Hanly & Co wool Black Watch tie. Made in Ireland. Perfect. Shows no sign of having been worn. 58 in long, 3 3/4 wide. $15.****SOLD****


4. J. Hanly & Co wool tartan tie. Made in Ireland. Also appears to be unused. 59 in long, 3 3/4 in wide. ****SOLD****$15. 


5. Ben Silver silk Repp. This one does not say where it is made. Great condition with only minor wrinkling from being tied. 3 1/4 in wide, 56 in long. ****SOLD****$15.


6. Trafalgar Braces. Made in England. Navy blue. Excellent condition. ****SOLD****$15.


7. Wool tweed hat made in England for defunct Boston clothier Arthur L Johnson. Great hat of obvious quality and a piece of history. Size 7 1/8 $25.


8. Thomas Pink white dress shirt. Check the Pink website, this shirt retails for $160. Made in UK. 17.5 x 35.5. Double button cuff. Excellent condition. $24.


----------



## closerlook

ULTIMATE CONSOLIDATION AND NEW ADDITIONS

WELCOME TO TRADSVILLE

Two Jos. Bank 100% Camel Hair Sport Coats
both are tagged 40S
Both are in excellent condition
$45 SHIPPED A PIECE 
$80 FOR BOTH

the measurements for the JOS Bank coats
Black Camel:
Shoulders across: 18.5in
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Length from BOTTOM of collar 29.5in
Sleeve: 23in from shoulder to cuff with some to take out

Camel Color:
Shoulders across 18.5in
chest, pit to pit, 21in
Length from BOTTOM of Collar 29in
Sleeve, shoulder to cuff: 23in with some to take out





















ET WRIGHT 
GENUINE SHELL CORDOVAN LONGWINGS
TAGGED 8C
$75 SHIPPED






























HOUNDSTOOTH HARRIS TWEED 3/2 SACK - TOTALLY PERFECT

$60 SHIPPED

Measurements:
Shoulder to shoulder: 18in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in w/2in to let out
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Length from boc: 29.75









BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK

Pretty dense flannel
Charcoal with Chalkstripe

Asking a measly $30 shipped

Measurements:

Chest pit to pit: 23in
Sleeve, from shoulder: 22.5in w/2in to let out
Shoulders across, end to end: 19in
Length, boc: 29in.


























[/QUOTE]

TOMMY WORSTED WOOL TARTAN PANTS
NEW WITH TAGS
33X34

$34 SHIPPED


















FERRAGAMO TIE 
$16 SHIPPED










SHELL CORDOVAN 
CROCKETT AND JONES FOR POLO RAPLH LAUREN or ALDEN FOR POLO?

I just received a pair that fits me a little better than these so, I am selling my previous pair.

this shoe of course retails at $800 on the Polo Ralph Lauren Website.

I am selling these with the original box and shoe bags.

They are 7 1/2 D, but are really between a 7 1/2 and 8 D in actual sizing.

ENJOY and be well.

Asking $185 Shipped CONUS

approx measurements 
outside length: 11.3in
outside outside width: 4.15in


----------



## sporto55

*Sweaters for Sale*



sporto55 said:


> Here are some of the Sweaters I promised
> 
> Alan Paine Sand Size 44 $40.00 Shipped Price Reduced to $30 Shipped
> 
> ONFIG]1921[/ATTACH]
> 
> Alan Paine Berman Bach Heather Brown Sz 44 $40.00 Shipped *Sold*
> 
> CH=CONFIG]1922[/ATTACH]


New Price


----------



## sporto55

*PRICE CHANGE*



sporto55 said:


> Sweaters for Sale
> 
> Alan Paine Shetland Wool Argyle Light Gray Size 42 $40.00 Shipped *New Price $30.00 shipped *
> 
> View attachment 1938
> 
> Alan Paine Shetland Wool Yellow Crew Neck Size 42 $40.00 Shipped *New Price $30.00 shipped *
> 
> View attachment 1939


New Price $30.00 each Shipped


----------



## sporto55

*NEW PRICE*



sporto55 said:


> Two More Sweaters
> 
> Alan Paine Tartan Red Sz 42 $45.00 Shipped *NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped*
> View attachment 1923
> 
> Alan Paine Dark Green Sz 44 $40.00 Shipped *NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped*
> 
> View attachment 1924


*NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped each*


----------



## sporto55

*NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped Each*



sporto55 said:


> Alan Paine Shetland Wool Lt Tan Size 50 $40.00 Shipped *NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped*
> 
> View attachment 1940
> 
> Alan Paine Shetland Wool Harrod's Argyle Black Background Size 42 $40.00 Shipped *NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped*
> 
> View attachment 1941


*NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped Each*


----------



## Steve Smith

All prices include US shipping. All ties are in excellent used condition, free of any stains, snags, tears, etc. As used ties some will have minor wrinkles from being tied, nothing major. I will list two numbers with each tie, Width in inches/Length in inches. Please refer to the ties by number in any correspondence. Buy this weekend and they ship Monday.

These photos are all clickable thumbnails.

1. Brooks Brothers #1. 4/59. If I could only have one tie in my closet it would be the BB #1 in this color. Some stitches came out on the back side of the thin end of this tie. It has been repaired. No flaws in the front of this beauty. $16.SOLD



2. Brooks Brothers repp. 3.75/58. $16.SOLD


3. Brooks Brothers nubby silk tie. 4/60.5. $15.


4. Brooks Brothers red and navy. 3.75/58. Fine pattern wears like a solid. $15.


5. Robert Talbott repp, navy and gold. 3.25/59. $15.SOLD


6. Robert Talbott for Georgetown University Shop RAF repp tie. 3 1/8-59.5. $18.SOLD


7. Vineyard Vines pink balloons. 3.75-60. $15.


8. Vintage Chipp Golden Retriever. 3.5/57. Will trade for Chipp Jack Russell or $18.SOLD


----------



## DFPyne

Here is a lightly worn 36 Inch Black Glove Leather Coach 1" Belt. Center hole measured 36 inches. There is a little wear on the 2nd hole. 





Belt Says:
This is a Coach Belt. It was made in New York City out of real glove tanned cowhide and solid brass. 

36"/90CM 6601

Only $30 Shipped


----------



## Steve Smith

All prices include US shipping. Buy this weekend and they ship Monday.

These photos are all clickable thumbnails.

1. Bill's Khakis Driving Twills. M2P, cuffed, excellent condition. These measure 34W and 29L. They are tagged 33 but this is inaccurate. They have not been let out in the seat. With Bill's or most other chinos you can see the old stitchmarks when they have been let out. $25.***SOLD***


2. Bill's Khakis. M2P, Waist 46, Length 26.25 with 3 inches of hem. Suspender buttons installed, could easily be removed. Excellent condition. $25.


3. Bill's M2P Shorts. Waist 36, inseam 9. These are light yellow in color and are made of a material which resembles a very fine soft corduroy. They appear to be new without tag. Second photo captures the color more accurately. $20.


4. Filson chinos. Made in US. Flat front, uncuffed, excellent condition. 34x32. $25.***SOLD***


5. Polo Ralph Lauren Prospect chinos. Flat front. 33x31. $17.***SOLD***


6. Polo Ralph Lauren Ethan chinos. Pleated, cuffed. 38x26.75. $15.


7. Polo Ralph Lauren Ethan chinos. Pleated, cuffed. 36x26.75. I have two pair. $15 each or both for $25.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New ties, sweaters, Brooks 3/2 suit*

All prices to CONUS.

*Ties:*

All made in the USA unless noted
$15 each, or 2 for $25
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
$32

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
$32

*Brooks Brothers Red Cableknit Shetland Wool Sweater*
Made in Hong Kong, Marked size 42 long. Measurements:
23" pit to pit
28 3/4" long from top of collar
21" sleeves
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes042.jpg/
$28

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal 3/2 sack suit*
https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes036.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes037.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes039.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes041.jpg/
Jacket measures to about a 41 or 42 R:
21.5" pit to pit
18.5" shoulders
25" sleeves
31.5" length from BOC

Trousers are flat front and cuffed, with buttons inside for braces. Measurements:
34" waist, 31" inseam
1 3/4" cuff, 9 3/4" leg opening.

$80 + $3 west of Chicago.


----------



## closerlook

OK,

Wright shoes are gone.
Houndstooth Sack gone.

all others remain; get'm while you can.


----------



## Wisco

*Seven tradly ties for sale*

A few tradly ties as I clean out my closet. All ties in great condition. Prices include shipping in US

Set #1










Left to Right

1) American Living silk foulard - Black ground with purple border around red and tan spot ($15)
2) Lands End (1990?) silk repp stripe - Gold, navy and red. Some crinkling from being worn ($10)
3) Cable Car Clothiers / Atkinsons Irish Poplin Repp Stripe - Green with Navy/red border stripe. Short 56 inch length. Too short for me. ($20)
4) Cable Car Clothiers silk repp tie - Medium orange ground with green, tan and blue stripe. Short, 56 inch inch length. Too short for me ($20)
5) Cable Car Clothiers / Atkinsons Irish Poplin Repp Stripe - Large burgundy and blue stripe with gold fine border. Short 56 inch length. Too short for me ($20)
6) Cable Car Clothiers silk repp tie - Brown with light brown, navy and red thin stripe. Short, 56 inch inch length. Too short for me ($20)
7) American Living silk foulard - Navy ground with red, green and gold spots ($15)

Rear shots #1- #3










Rear shots #4-#5










Rear shots #6 - #7


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> LLB Slip on Boots; size 9 M, very little wear. $30 + S&H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% wool Schoolboy Muffler, grey and red stripes, made by Luke Eyres, NWOT.
> $30 + s&h


Bump, still available - $50 for the pair!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Some gigantic pics on this page of the exchange....ahem.


----------



## Steve Smith

^^I had noticed that myself, Art.

All prices include US shipping. If you want to buy something, PM "I want it" or words to that effect and I will PM my paypal to you.

1. Ralph Lauren Polo NWT light blue cotton pants. Brand new with no flaws 36x30. $25


2. Robert Talbott repp, navy and gold. 3.25/59. $15.


3. Robert Talbott for Georgetown University Shop RAF repp tie. 3 1/8-59.5. $18.


----------



## closerlook

Wright shoes are gone.
Houndstooth Sack gone.
The Polo Darltons by Crockett are gone.

All else remains.


----------



## closerlook

ArtVandalay said:


> Some gigantic pics on this page of the exchange....ahem.


you are right.
sorry.
will downsize them next time around.


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a GREAT deal on EVT's boots and scarf!


----------



## closerlook

PRICE DROPS:
JOS BANK camel hair sport coats now $40 Each





Brooks Bros 3/2 Sack now just $27 shipped


----------



## straw sandals

Greetings all,

I've found two J Press suits (one tan cotton for summer and one thin grey pinstriped wool) and one Press sport jacket (all silk check) that are one size too big for me. I'm a 38, and they are around a 40. All are 3/2 and have all the appropriate tradly features. If possible, I'd like to trade with someone that has a few tradly suits and is looking for something slightly larger. Any interest? If so, I'll get out the camera.

Dan


----------



## yossarian

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Astounded that that yellow OCBD is still around.^^^
> 
> *L.L. Bean Tartan Oxford BD, XL*
> 
> Very little wear and like new; freshly laundered--no starch. Colors are vivid. Soft collar, placket, and cuffs.
> 
> Measurements on request.
> 
> $24 shipped.


The elusive Dress Stewart. I have been trying to replace my LL Bean one for several years now (ripped sleeve). If only you had a medium. That really is a great shirt.


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD 

LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes®, with Gore-Tex/Thinsulate Liners,10", LL Bean size 8 fits shoe size 9-9.5 Asking $80 shipped. I purchased these shoes last spring and wore them exactly 5 times. In one year I have gone from a size 9.5 shoe to a 10 and these are just a little too short for me now. They are in "almost new" condition. There are no signs of wear on tread or heel. I plan to put the proceeds into a larger pair because they are fantastic boots.


----------



## straw sandals

If anyone out there is a size 41, there is an unbelievable cache of trad suiting at the salvation army in Hamden, CT. I found at least seven (!) suits - obviously from the same gentleman - all bought at a clothier called Bill Winn. Three were Southwick, two were Norman Hilton, and two were Corbin. All were 3/2 and beautiful, but at $20 a piece I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to turn them around on eBay so they're still there.

PS - I also found the strangest J Press suit - double vented with working surgeon's cuffs. Weird. I'll be putting that up on eBay, as its features aren't what y'all are looking for.


----------



## catside

^Better at Thrift store blues section. But yes, I have seen them about a month ago. Very good quality. Small for me.


----------



## straw sandals

catside said:


> ^Better at Thrift store blues section. But yes, I have seen them about a month ago. Very good quality. Small for me.


Apologies for the mis-categorization! I originally intended to buy 'em up and share them here.


----------



## Steve Smith

All prices include US shipping. Unless otherwise noted, ties are in excellent used condition, free of snags, tears, cuts, etc, but may have minor wrinkling from being tied. In tie listings, the big number is length and the little one is width, both in inches.

1. New With Tag Polo Ralph Lauren yellow silk foulard. 2 7/8-56. $22


2. New With Tag Polo Ralph Lauren lt blue silk floral. 2 7/8-56. $22


3. Two Reis of New Haven ties. Trad heaven. The ducks (59-3 1/8) tie is wool. Striped 57-3 3/8) is silk/wool. The striped tie has a frayed area which is a full 30 inches from the wide end of the tie. I took a close up of the small flaw. It is past the seam and should be of no consequence, but I am throwing it in with this great duck tie as a freebie. $18 for the pair.


4. Polo University. Here's a deal. 4-56 $12


5. Brooks Brothers silk dragonflies. 3.75-61 $14


6. Brooks Brothers silk daisies in flowerpots. 4-59 $14


7. Two great silk Polo University ties. red 3.75-57. Yellow 4-57. The yellow one has a tiny snag which goes along the axis as the pen in pointing in the photo. I don't think anyone would ever notice it. $16 for the pair


8. Salvatore Ferragamo for NYU silk tie. 3.5-58 $18


----------



## 32rollandrock

Fantastic deal on those Bean hunting boots.


----------



## closerlook

*HANOVER PLAIN TOE BLUTCHER PEBBLE GRAIN 10 D*

HANOVER PLAIN TOE BLUTCHER PEBBLE GRAIN 10 D

That these are in such great condition is amazing considering the vintage.

I put on a pair of brand new Alden shoe laces, as the laces were nowhere to be found.

Asking $65 shipped.




















(someone please tell me if the top picture is too big; something is strange about my monitor display settings such that I can never tell.)


----------



## caravan70

straw sandals said:


> If anyone out there is a size 41, there is an unbelievable cache of trad suiting at the salvation army in Hamden, CT. I found at least seven (!) suits - obviously from the same gentleman - all bought at a clothier called Bill Winn. Three were Southwick, two were Norman Hilton, and two were Corbin. All were 3/2 and beautiful, but at $20 a piece I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to turn them around on eBay so they're still there.


I typically take right around a size 41, and I'm sure a few others here do as well... I don't see why those wouldn't do well on eBay if they're in excellent condition. (Or here, for that matter!)

As for the "thrift store blues" thread, I tend to view that as a place to share the true tragedies one encounters while thrifting - gorgeous, orphaned J. Press suit coats; '50s Hickey-Freeman trousers, riddled with moth holes; Harris tweed overcoats, splitting along the seams and with their lining half-torn away. A terrific garment that isn't in my size may give me the blues for a moment or two, but I know it'll be a source of joy for somebody else, and that's certainly not something to lament!


----------



## straw sandals

If that's the case, perhaps I'll make a trip out tomorrow and buy a few. They really were beautiful. In the spirit of the exchange, I'll offer them here first before trying eBay.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I can wear a 41 R or S sometimes.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I just posted these "near new" Alden for Brooks Brothers PTBs in the sales forum. Size is 10.5D

https://img256.imageshack.us/i/bbptb6.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Orgetorix

straw sandals said:


> If anyone out there is a size 41, there is an unbelievable cache of trad suiting at the salvation army in Hamden, CT. I found at least seven (!) suits - obviously from the same gentleman - all bought at a clothier called Bill Winn. Three were Southwick, two were Norman Hilton, and two were Corbin. All were 3/2 and beautiful, but at $20 a piece I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to turn them around on eBay so they're still there.





straw sandals said:


> If that's the case, perhaps I'll make a trip out tomorrow and buy a few. They really were beautiful. In the spirit of the exchange, I'll offer them here first before trying eBay.


Anything Norman Hilton will likely sell quickly; it's a very desirable brand for the trads here. Southwick is also well thought of, so you shouldn't have any trouble with that. I'd be more cautious with the Corbins--they make nice stuff, but for some reason it doesn't have the brand cachet that the first two makers have, and consequently it can be hard to move. If I were in your shoes I'd pick up the Hiltons and the Southwicks and leave the Corbins.


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> NWOT Sebago Docksides boat shoes. Size 12W (wide, or roughly an E width) Classic trad shoe. I can't see that these have ever been worn. These retail for $80-100; asking just *$38* shipped CONUS.


----------



## brozek

Three ties to contribute - a wool Pendleton, a Ben Silver repp stripe, and a UW-Madison law school emblematic. I'm asking $15 shipped each, or $20 for two. Thanks!


----------



## Reptilicus

Woolrich Men's Tailgating Jacket Style: 23379

This is a brand new but without tags Woolrich Men's Tailgating Jacket Style: 23379 size Medium in red and black. This coat was purchased less than a month ago and has never been worn. It is brand new. There are no defects of any kind on it. Asking $85 shipped. See more pics at: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Woolrich Tailgating/


----------



## HalfLegend

Reptilicus said:


> Woolrich Men's Tailgating Jacket Style: 23379
> 
> See more pics at: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Woolrich Tailgating/


Check your link bud, appears to be dead.


----------



## allan

^^^


HalfLegend said:


> Check your link bud, appears to be dead.


It works fine for me now.


----------



## HalfLegend

allan said:


> ^^^
> 
> It works fine for me now.


 Ah it appears so. Well, all good then!


----------



## closerlook

PRICE DROPS:
JOS BANK camel hair sport coats now *DROP >> $40 >>> $35shipped* Each





Brooks Bros 3/2 Sack now just $27 shipped


----------



## M. Charles

Price drop to $39 shipped in CONUS



M. Charles said:


> A truly gorgeous vintage Brooks Brothers corduroy shirt, sold under the "Brooksgate" label.
> 
> Durable and hardwearing 100% corduroy cotton.
> 60s-'70s vintage. Probably 80s at latest.
> Classic brown.
> Point collar.
> Single button barrel cuffs.
> Dual chest pockets.
> Flannel plaid inner collar.
> 
> Marked size is Medium but could also perhaps fit a small. Approximate measurements:
> Chest (underarm to underarm): 21"
> Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 24"
> Across Shoulders: 17.75"
> Total Length: 32"
> 
> Asking $69 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> https://img585.imageshack.us/i/cytz3gbwkkgrhqnheeze90j.jpg/
> https://img258.imageshack.us/i/1701dfd22ad843ed8617211.jpg/
> https://img513.imageshack.us/i/9614d62f77714cdea994628.jpg/
> https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2066652be9634c2c9fb7215.jpg/
> https://img148.imageshack.us/i/a056d9e8fd054b7ba1d1598.jpg/
> https://img839.imageshack.us/i/d2b327d305f247b58492848.jpg/
> https://img515.imageshack.us/i/d013bcec69254bfaa087956.jpg/
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/e6f594bd5b3f41978b3caf7.jpg/
> https://img145.imageshack.us/i/f8d6cb51601f4abf8fd2663.jpg/


----------



## tradfan207

Someone please take the ties being offered on this page! I have already blown through my January clothing budget . Great offerings all around gentlemen.


----------



## a4audi08

BB's/Huntington/Pendleton are $13 shipped
Turnbull is $16 shipped

All prices to CONUS only - will ship elsewhere for actual shipping. Please PM shipping address after confirming purchase. Thanks

BB Basics bd, sz 15.5X33









Huntington BD, 16.5X32









BB traditional collar non iron, sz 17X34









Pendleton sz M, BD 16X33/34









I know, not very trad but maybe someone wants it anyway?
Turnbull & Asser spread collar sz 16.5X33. 3 button sleeves.


----------



## Steve Smith

All prices include US shipping. All shirts 100% cotton. Will discount if multiple items purchased. All shirts are in excellent used condition unless otherwise noted.

1. Lacoste OCBD. Tagged 40, measures 16x32.5, first photo is true to color. $20.


2. Paul Stuart. Green stripes, 16x33. $16


3. T. M. Lewin. 15.5x34.5. Heavyweight cloth, 2 button cuff. $20


4 Thomas Pink. 15.5x34, white. $22


5. Charles Tyrwhitt. 16x34, French cuffs. $16


6. Hub pink OCBD. This is from a quality men's store in Raleigh, NC. 15.5x32. $15


7. Brooks Brothers. Blue OCBD. 15-33. $18


The following Brooks Brothers shirts are new but have cut labels.

8. Brooks Brothers 15x32 . Has a few dust/dirt marks from sliding on a shelf. The pens point out the worst of it. I assure you this will wash out. $18***SOLD***


9. Brooks Brothers white 15x33, non-iron, slim fit. $20


10. Brooks Brothers Supima 15.5x35 OCBD. $22***SOLD***


11. Brooks Brothers OCBD new, heavyweight like the Supima, 16-32. $22


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Crown Windsor Bostonian vintage tan pebble grain longwings. These shoes are high quality and have the same excellent proportions of the classic Florsheim gunboats. Double sole, stacked leather heel. "Hand Lasted" 8 1/2 B. $29.


2. Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft made in US brown tassel loafers. 9 1/2 E. $22.***SOLD***


3. Wright brown plain toe bluchers, leather stacked heels. Quality shoes. 7 1/2 D. $24.


4. Dexter Made in US. Excellent condition, heels and soles are almost new. 10 1/2 M. $25.


----------



## closerlook

CLAIMED


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops!*

All prices to CONUS.

*Ties:*

All made in the USA unless noted
$15 > NOW $13 each, or 2 for $22
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
$32 > NOW $29

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
$32 > NOW $29

*Brooks Brothers Red Cableknit Shetland Wool Sweater*
Made in Hong Kong, Marked size 42 long. Measurements:
23" pit to pit
28 3/4" long from top of collar
21" sleeves
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes042.jpg/
$28 > NOW $25

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal 3/2 sack suit*
https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes036.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes037.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes039.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes041.jpg/
Jacket measures to about a 41 or 42 R:
21.5" pit to pit
18.5" shoulders
25" sleeves
31.5" length from BOC

Trousers are flat front and cuffed, with buttons inside for braces. Measurements:
34" waist, 31" inseam
1 3/4" cuff, 9 3/4" leg opening.

$80 NOW $70 + $3 west of Chicago.


----------



## CMDC

2 BB Pink must iron ocbd's.
Unlined collar
Both 15 X 35

$20 conus each; $35 for the pair


----------



## closerlook

HANOVER PLAIN TOE BLUTCHER PEBBLE GRAIN 10 D

That these are in such great condition is amazing considering the vintage.

I put on a pair of brand new Alden shoe laces, as the laces were nowhere to be found.

Asking $65 shipped. *DROP >>>> i have no use for these, so if someone can use them for $55 by all means.*


----------



## TheWGP

I've been passing on this for over a month in a tiny out of the way location - if anyone wants me to pick it up, I'd be more than happy to. It's 5 bucks at the store, so say $12 shipped CONUS for the purchase, gas & shipping? I'd have picked it up to post normally long ago but there's a stain on the upper left corner (in the photos) and my "wool-drying-table" aka our dining room table is booked for quite awhile with my own sweaters! This is a one-time-offer, btw - I don't plan to pick it up unless someone PM's me about it, so there won't be any "drops" or "reposts" of this item.

It's an LL Bean Made in Scotland 100% Wool sweater, cable-knit with a band of pattern across the middle. Size XL. Pretty self-explanatory. $12 shipped CONUS like I said.


----------



## rabidawg

These are not really "thrift exchange" price range items, but I just posted some shell cordovan over in the Sales Forum if anyone is interested. Size 12 B/D Alden Ravello shell NST; size 9.5 D/B NOS Hanover shell LWBs; and size 12 B/AA J&M Crown Aristocraft shell Wingtip Bals.

In the Trad Forum spirit, if you are interested and mention that you saw this post in the thrift exchange, I'll knock $25 off my asking price for you.


----------



## closerlook

I'm drooling.



rabidawg said:


> These are not really "thrift exchange" price range items, but I just posted some shell cordovan over in the Sales Forum if anyone is interested. Size 12 B/D Alden Ravello shell NST; size 9.5 D/B NOS Hanover shell LWBs; and size 12 B/AA J&M Crown Aristocraft shell Wingtip Bals.
> 
> In the Trad Forum spirit, if you are interested and mention that you saw this post in the thrift exchange, I'll knock $25 off my asking price for you.


----------



## rabidawg

closerlook said:


> I'm drooling.


Just don't get any on the shoes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## brozek

I'd take $10 each (including shipping) for these, or make me an offer on two!



brozek said:


> Three ties to contribute - a wool Pendleton, a Ben Silver repp stripe, and a UW-Madison law school emblematic. I'm asking $15 shipped each, or $20 for two. Thanks!


----------



## straw sandals

*Horde of 41R suits, plus J. Press suits*

Hello all,

After some of you dropped me private messages about the cache of 41R suits, I went and bought them all. There are five total, which I'll list below. All seem to have been bought by the same gentleman at the same store, Bill Winn. Despite the slight differences in their measurements, they hang approximately the same on me. All are 2/3 undarted, fully canvassed, with unpleated pants that have 1.75 inch cuffs.

Offers are welcome on all of these suits, and I'll be happy to consider trades. I'm a 38R (32 waist) and wear size 11 shoes...

Because I can't figure out how to post thumbnails, I'm only posting one large image per suit. There are more on the photobucket site, however, or you can just ask me to send pictures.

OK, here goes!

Suit #1: Southwick herringbone with thin red pinstripes. Tagged 41R, 1949 union label. Nice, thick wool. Small hole in front of trousers... so $65 shipped

Jacket
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24"
P2P: 21.5"
Length: 31"

Pants
Waist: 17" across
Inseam: 30"










Suit #2: Southwick grey cavalry twill with a 1949 union label. Great shape overall, two pinhead-sized moth bites in the trousers that are nearly impossible to see. This is a great suit! $70 shipped

Shoulders: 18.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 32"

Pants
Waist: 18"
Inseam: 29.75"










Suit #3: Southwick green lightweight wool with a 1949 union tag. This is a nice suit, but there is a small tear on the back. You could easily have this repaired, methinks, but considering this problem it's just $50.

Shoulders: 18.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 31.75

Pants
Waist: 18"
Inseam: 29.75"










Suit #4: Southwick grey Glen plaid tagged 41R with a 1949 union label. Heavy wool and no flaws that I can see! $75

Shoulders: 17.5"
P2P: 20.75"
Sleeves: 24.5"

Pants
Waist: 17.5
Inseam: 29.75"










Suit #5: Norman Hilton grey/brown Glen plaid. Tagged 41R with tag number 71-82581 (could it have been made in 1971?) 1949 union label. This suit is in superb condition and has a hook vent! $80

Shoulders: 18.25"
P2P: 21.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length: 31.75

Pants
Waist: 18.25
Length: 29.75"










In addition to this cache of 41R suits, I am also offering three items from J Press here before they get posted on eBay.

J. Press suit #1: First up is a very unusual suit. It's a darted two button with rather wide lapels (unusual), sports a dual vent (very unusual), and working cuffs (weird!). The pants have one pleat and no cuffs. This suit is fully canvassed and screams "bespoke", but bears no markings or sizing information. My guess is that it's around a 38R as it fits me quite well (but is not to my taste). Condition-wise, it's in good shape except for two tiny "flea bites" to the trousers. $80? (as I said, offers are welcome!)

Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 23"
P2P: 20
Length: 29.75

Pants
Waist: 16.5"
Inseam: 30"










J. Press Suit #2: If anyone is looking to dress like a trad-minded late-1980's stockbroker, this is the suit for you. Unlike the example above, it's standard-issue J. Press. 2/3 button undarted with a hook vent. One small thing, however, is that the pants are uncuffed. The good news, however, is that there is 3" of material to let out. I think that this suit is around a 40R. $80

Shoulders: 18"
P2P: 21.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 31.5

Pants
Waist: 17"
Length: 30"










J. Press Sportcoat #1: Creamy herringbone in all silk. A few silk naps, but these could be taken off with one of those roller-things. It's in good condition and has a really interesting hook vent. I'd guess it's around a 40-41R? $55

Shoulders: 18.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Sleeves: 24.25"
Length: 31.5"


----------



## JCrewfan

Bump.



JCrewfan said:


> I am offering here a very nice jacket by the Andover Shop. It is fully canvased and lined; it has a beige herringbone pattern with yellow and blue windowpane overlay; it has two buttons in front and four non-functioning buttons on each sleeve; it has a single vent and darts. The jacket is made in the USA of 100% wool.
> 
> This item is in excellent condition. The only issue I can find is some loose stitching on the liner near the vent.
> 
> The size is not tagged, but measurements suggest a 38R:
> 
> Chest (P2P): 20"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length (BOC): 31"
> 
> Asking price is $30 and includes CONUS shipping.
> 
> (Images are clickable.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Cull of 2011 is Imminent!*

*In accord with my new Year's Resolution, the Great Cull of 2011 will shortly begin!*

This will be the Mother of All Culls, the Cull to End All Culls, the Cull of Culls.... it will even be a Lu*cull*an Cull!

It will include some wonderful exotica... a Demi-Inverness Cape, Barbour Internationals (including NATO military issue), an ostrich wallet, and Harris Tweeds from Savile Row firms....

And lots of Harris tweed, 3/2 sacks, tradly ties, Scottish sweaters, Donegal tweed scarves, Bean Main Hunting Shoes, tradly ties, and more galore!


----------



## KvnO

I don't know if it's necessarily trad, but I like you guys so I thought I'd mention it here. Since joining the forum, I've started visiting thrift stores around home from time to time. Earlier this week I found a navy overcoat by Hart Schaffner Marx. I can provide pictures and measurements if anyone's interested.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I like HSM, but you may find overcoats a tough go here. They and sweaters are notoriously tough to move (unless there is a J. Press label involved). Nonetheless, good luck. My closet already runneth over...



KvnO said:


> I don't know if it's necessarily trad, but I like you guys so I thought I'd mention it here. Since joining the forum, I've started visiting thrift stores around home from time to time. Earlier this week I found a navy overcoat by Hart Schaffner Marx. I can provide pictures and measurements if anyone's interested.


----------



## AlanC

brozek said:


> I'd take $10 each (including shipping) for these, or make me an offer on two!


You couldn't sell a Ben Silver regimental for $15?!


----------



## closerlook

I'm kind of baffled by the quality of stuff being passed over of late.



AlanC said:


> You couldn't sell a Ben Silver regimental for $15?!


----------



## closerlook

KvnO said:


> I don't know if it's necessarily trad, but I like you guys so I thought I'd mention it here. Since joining the forum, I've started visiting thrift stores around home from time to time.  Earlier this week I found a navy overcoat by Hart Schaffner Marx. I can provide pictures and measurements if anyone's interested.


yeah, I'd love some measurements and pictures.


----------



## tradfan207

TweedyDon said:


> *In accord with my new Year's Resolution, the Great Cull of 2011 will shortly begin!*
> 
> This will be the Mother of All Culls, the Cull to End All Culls, the Cull of Culls.... it will even be a Lu*cull*an Cull!
> 
> It will include some wonderful exotica... a Demi-Inverness Cape, Barbour Internationals (including NATO military issue), an ostrich wallet, and Harris Tweeds from Savile Row firms....
> 
> And lots of Harris tweed, 3/2 sacks, tradly ties, Scottish sweaters, Donegal tweed scarves, Bean Main Hunting Shoes, tradly ties, and more galore!


Bring it on!! :aportnoy:


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Let's-Empty-The-Closet-I'm-Going-To-Mexico Sale!!!

I plan to put whatever doesn't sell fast on Ebay sooner rather than later, so don't delay, act before midnight tonight. If you are paying via PayPal, personal payments, please. Offers welcome on everything.

First up, a BB pinpoint button-down shirt, yellow-and-white striped in 16.5x32/33. Made in USA, must-iron, zero flaws--no frays, rips, stains, signs of wear whatsoever. $18 CONUS.












A Brooks Brothers fedora in original box, originally purchased on the Exchange. Size 7 1/4. I LOVE this hat, unfortunately, it is a tad snug. Rather than have it stretched, I will offer it here. Color in last close-up is most accurate. SOLD.












A fur trapper's hat in 7 1/8. I am 99-percent sure that this is mink--it is definitely a much finer grade of fur than rabbit. Again, a hat I would never part with if it were the right size. The condition is flawless--no bald spots, stains, marks, smells, etc. $90 CONUS












Making its second appearance on the exchange, a flawless J. Crew OCBD in 16x35. This shirt is really, really, really nice, made from heavy-duty oxford cloth and freshly laundered with cleaner's tag still in place. If you can tell this shirt from brand-new, I'll eat it. $12 CONUS.












A medium Woolrich chamois shirt. Very nice color, no flaws, as new. $15 CONUS












An LL Bean lambswool sweater vest in medium. Moss green. No flaws. A great staple for fall and winter. $15 CONUS












A J. Crew long-sleeve cotton button-down shirt in maroon. A basic casual shirt in 16.5x35. $10 CONUS.












A Woolrich medium chamois shirt, cream color, made in USA. No issues. $15 CONUS. Take the Woolrich chamois shirt listed above with this one and you can have both for $25 CONUS.












A long-sleeve Brooks Brothers polo-style shirt in maroon, size large. No issues. $12 CONUS












A made-in-Ireland Donegal Tweed bucket hat in 7 1/4. $15 CONUS












A Pendleton scarf, cream colored, ribbed wool. Never seen one quite like it. 58.5 inches long (excluding fringe) and 6.5 inches wide. Two tiny flaws, both noted, that you really have to look to see. One is a snag, the other a stain the same size as the snag that I am very confident will easily come out with a cleaning. Personally, I wouldn't bother. $12 CONUS.












A grey tweed driving cap by Pendleton in extra large. No flaws. Forgive the lousy modeling job, my head is not this big. $12 CONUS












And finally, what traditional American wardrobe is complete without a traditional American iron to keep everything looking top notch? This never-used General Electric model still has its hang tag and has to be at least 40 years old. Plugged in just long enough to confirm that it works. SOLD.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> You couldn't sell a Ben Silver regimental for $15?!


I gave it serious thought, but, my lord, I already have hundreds and hundreds of ties, many of which I've never worn. Forgive me, Alan, but you, apparently, didn't jump either. Someone, though, is going to get an excellent deal.


----------



## tradfan207

Making it really hard to stay on budget around here with these offerings.


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> I gave it serious thought, but, my lord, I already have hundreds and hundreds of ties, many of which I've never worn. Forgive me, Alan, but you, apparently, didn't jump either. Someone, though, is going to get an excellent deal.


Well, I was disturbed more as a seller than as a buyer. There was a time when Ben Silver commanded a bit of a premium in these parts.

I have more ties than I should already, although I will buy the "right" tie when it comes along.


----------



## caravan70

32rollandrock said:


> A Brooks Brothers fedora in original box, originally purchased on the Exchange. I LOVE this hat, unfortunately, it is a tad snug. Rather than have it stretched, I will offer it here. Color in last close-up is most accurate. $50 CONUS.


Did I miss the size on this? Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

caravan70 said:


> Did I miss the size on this? Thanks!


Oops! It's 7 1/4. Edit to come. Thanks.


----------



## Orgetorix

TweedyDon said:


> *In accord with my new Year's Resolution, the Great Cull of 2011 will shortly begin!*
> 
> This will be the Mother of All Culls, the Cull to End All Culls, the Cull of Culls.... it will even be a Lu*cull*an Cull!


In other news, Jos. A. Bank is having a sale!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lands' End Baracuta G9 Style Jacket, L*

Excellent condition, vivid color.

$32 shipped. 









Drops on these:
*Curlee Clothes Flannel Sportcoat, 42 L*

The fabric on this one doesn't read very well in the pictures, but it has a beautiful hand and is more charcoal than it looks here--the lines are there but more lend a subtle vibrancy to it. It is also very well constructed in the trim high-Ivy 60's style and features lapped seams and a distinctive hooked vent. Excellent, clean condition.

18.5" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp

$35 shipped.


*Festive Glenplaid 3/2 sack for Doblin of New Caanan, Conn., 42 R*

A very similar jacket was featured on the trad WAYWT thread Christmas Eve, and I should have posted this one earlier, but remember, there are _12_ days of Christmas, and I was a little busy with things too. It is in very good shape, however, the main button has been replaced with a cheaper one, but you could always switch the one from behind the lapel for it.

shoulders 18", sleeves 24.5", 30.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp

$35 shipped.


Never got your "Towers of Yale" Yale Alumni Association tie? Well, here's one...and I'm pretty sure it's courtesy the gentleman who brought me my Press suits the other day.

Mint condition. $24 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.

*L.L. Bean Tartan Oxford BD, XL*
Sold.

*J. Press Half-Sleeve OCBD, 16.5*

It has a replacement button second from the collar button, but you could switch them. Otherwise in very good shape.

$22 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 16.5-32*

Recent vintage and in very good condition, but there is a spot on the right cuff which will require some attention--shouldn't be much trouble to get it out.

$22 shipped.


*Southwick for Bunce Brothers Grey Pinstripe Sack Suit, no tagged size (40R)*

This is a vintage suit and has seen some use, but there are no glaring issues. It is fully canvassed, half-lined, and hook vented with two widely spaced buttons on the sleeves--and it also has a very nicely proportioned button stance. The middle button is missing but can be switched with the one behind the lapel, and there is some staining and loose stitches in the lining around the pits. I picked it up mainly for the distinct, classic features of a vintage sack and figured it was something I would totally want if it fit and would put the attention into fixing it up.

Only $32 shipped or offer.

Measurements:
Shoulders 18.5", sleeves 25", length boc 31.5", chest 22"
Waist 36.5" (let out 2.5" from original, at maximum), inseam 29.5" w/1.25" cuffs (no room for larger cuffs or longer inseam)


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> LLB Slip on Boots; size 9 M, very little wear.
> BOOTS SOLD
> 
> 100% wool Schoolboy Muffler, grey and red stripes, made by Luke Eyres, NWOT.


*Please make me an reasonable offer on this muffler*


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've admired that muffler for some time, but I absolutely, positively do not need another muffler. Appearance-wise, it looks like it came from the same shop that does the schoolboy/Yale residential college mufflers for Press, which would make it extremely nice. Do you know if that is the case?



EastVillageTrad said:


> *Please make me an reasonable offer on this muffler*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

32rollandrock said:


> I've admired that muffler for some time, but I absolutely, positively do not need another muffler. Appearance-wise, it looks like it came from the same shop that does the schoolboy/Yale residential college mufflers for Press, which would make it extremely nice. Do you know if that is the case?


Yes. Luke Eyres makes all the mufflers for Press.


----------



## 32rollandrock

EastVillageTrad said:


> Yes. Luke Eyres makes all the mufflers for Press.


Someone really needs to jump, then. Press mufflers are fantastic. Anything less than $50 would be a steal.


----------



## Cardinals5

More Drops - Please feel free to make offers.

Southwick(?) for Granger Owings navy *flannel *chalk stripe suit. It's a 3/2 sack, but with reverse pleated trousers. Fully canvassed, 3 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, and very light padding in the shoulders. Condition is very good - it's been worn and shows signs of general wear, but no holes, snags, wear spots, etc.

No tagged size, but measures out to about a 42R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 19 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 5/8"
BOC: 31"

Trousers - reverse pleated and cuffed
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $30.00 OBO; Sold, pending payment


McGregor flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. This is a fantastic flannel blazer - like a slack (unconstructed) jacket with very little body. Great TNSIL features - 3/2, sack, lapped seams, swelled edges, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, no padding in shoulders, relatively narrow lapels, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and hook vent. Condition - very good, has been worn, still lots of life remaining and no moth bites, snags, tears, wear spots, etc. The only negative is the buttons, which should be replaced.

No tagged size, but about a 42S
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 23 1/2"
BOC: 29"

Price: $25.00<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker flannel reversable vest. The vest is in excellent condition - no apparent flaws. The quality of the vest is quite good. Sized and can not be adjusted.

Chest: 44"
Collar to hem in back: 23 1/2"

Price: $14.00<<17.00<<21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## maximar

Orgetorix said:


> In other news, Jos. A. Bank is having a sale!


When? When? I have been waiting so long for a JAB sale!


----------



## Wisco

Wisco said:


> A few tradly ties as I clean out my closet. All ties in great condition. Prices include shipping in US.
> 
> PRICE DROPS AS NOTED. Next stop Goodwill
> 
> Set #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to Right
> 
> 1) American Living silk foulard - Black ground with purple border around red and tan spot ($15) NEW PRICE = $10
> 2) Lands End (1990?) silk repp stripe - Gold, navy and red. Some crinkling from being worn ($10)
> 3) Cable Car Clothiers / Atkinsons Irish Poplin Repp Stripe - Green with Navy/red border stripe. Short 56 inch length. Too short for me. ($20) <<SOLD>>
> 4) Cable Car Clothiers silk repp tie - Medium orange ground with green, tan and blue stripe. Short, 56 inch inch length. Too short for me ($20) NEW PRICE = $15
> 5) Cable Car Clothiers / Atkinsons Irish Poplin Repp Stripe - Large burgundy and blue stripe with gold fine border. Short 56 inch length. Too short for me ($20)<<SOLD>>
> 6) Cable Car Clothiers silk repp tie - Brown with light brown, navy and red thin stripe. Short, 56 inch inch length. Too short for me ($20) NEW PRICE = $15
> 7) American Living silk foulard - Navy ground with red, green and gold spots ($15) NEW PRICE = $10
> 
> Rear shots #1- #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear shots #4-#5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear shots #6 - #7


Have a good day gents.


----------



## CMDC

BB pink ocbds sold


----------



## Orgetorix

maximar said:


> When? When? I have been waiting so long for a JAB sale!


As long as you've been waiting for TweedyDon to have a tweed cull?


----------



## brozek

The Pendleton and Ben Silver are sold, but if there are any Madison law school alums (or friends/family of one), the emblematic is still available for $10 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

First up is a real gem. Andover Shop made in Ireland fisherman's sweater. Tagged L. Wool is a mixture of dark green, gray, and rust.

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 29

$50 conus




























Brooks Brothers dark blue shetland. Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 27

$35 conus



















Brooks Brothers Hudson Khakis. These seem to have very little wear.
Tagged and measure 34x32
Flat front, uncuffed

$30 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Small photos are clickable thumbnails.

Vintage Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial Longwings. 93605 means shell cordovan. A grail shoe in excellent condition. 10D. $135.*********SOLD**********


----------



## Steve Smith

ALL OF THESE HAVE 17 INCH NECKS.

I am happy to give discounts if you buy multiple items. Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. If you want a discount for multiple items or want to know foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. All shirts are 100% cotton. All shirts are in excellent used condition unless otherwise noted. Thanks.

I am going out and won't be able to answer PM's until after midnight.

1. Brooks Brothers striped shirt circa 1985. I bought this shirt in the New Orleans BB and have only worn it a few times. It measures 17x34.5. $22***SOLD***


2. Brooks Brothers Pink Slim fit OCBD. 17x35. $20


3. Ermenegildo Zegna light blue shirt. 17x35. Exquisite fabric. $32.


4. Robert Talbott. 17x34. $18.


5. Louis Roth blue royal oxford. Spectacular material. Tagged 17x32/33 but it measures 17x34. $18.


6. Lands End Hyde Park Trim Fit blue OCBD. 17x35. Hyde Parks are great, heavyweight shirts. I have two identical shirts which I bought together. One has a mild stain a couple of inches up on the tail. It will be out of sight when tucked in. HP #A $17. HP #B (with stain) $15. Both $26.


7. Lands End Made in USA blue Trim Fit OCBD, circa 1990. Not tagged for size but measures 17x34. $15.


8. Polo RL Philip, end on end blue. No pony on this shirt. 17x34. $16.


9. Paul Fredrick Made in USA. 17x35. $15.


10. J Crew blue end on end. 17.25x 34.5. $15.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Norman Hilton for John B. Rourke Dark Grey Suit, 44L*
Sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

Orgetorix said:


> As long as you've been waiting for TweedyDon to have a tweed cull?


Hey--it's been almost a month for me.... Roughly _*15 times*_ as long as you'd need to wait for a JAB sale!


----------



## jfkemd

*LL Bean Field Coat* in olive

Medium
like new condition
has the Primaloft liner
outer shell is 10 oz cotton
nice alternative to a Barbour Beaufort
retails for $139
yours for $40 shipped CONUS, actual shipping costs if outside the US
PM with questions


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Someone should snag that _*fast*_!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Southwick Grey Herrringbone Tweed, 41R*
Sold.


----------



## DFPyne

1. 16-34 J. Press White Flap Pocket Oxford (New York, Cambridge, New Haven, Washington) 
Mild ring around the collar
[$35 Shipped]

2. 16-35 J. Press White Flap Pocket Oxford (New York, Cambridge, New Haven)
Mild ring around the collar
[$35 Shipped]

(Pocket same as above)

3. 34 Waist, 27" Inseam, 1.25" Cuff (+1.5") Vintage Brooks Brothers Black Label Green Wide Wale Corduroys
[$30 Shipped]

4. Black & Grey Herringbone Tweed Southwick for Albert Limited 3/2 Sack Jacket ~44R
24" PTP, Shoulders 19", Sleeves 24", 30" BOC 
Ripped in center of the lining 
[$35 Shipped]

Please make offers on these items as I would like to ship these out by Saturday morning and I would rather not take these back to me when I go back to school.


----------



## nerdykarim

*38S oatmeal Harris Tweed*

I'm shocked and appalled that nobody has grabbed this three-roll-two tweed jacket from me. It doesn't have a totally natural shoulder, but it is more natural in the shoulder than most garments available in stores today. Oatmeal Harris Tweed fabric for Cable Car Clothiers; probably by Southwick. Some holes in the inside lining, but the outside of the jacket is in great shape. Now asking $40 shipped.

chest-20.5
waist-19.75
sleeves-24
shoulders-17.5
length-30










https://i51.tinypic.com/2m6tw69.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/2hp5eah.jpg


----------



## brozek

***Sold - thanks!***

Any interest in a vintage Spiewak MA-1 bomber jacket? As you may know, Spiewak made jackets for the USAF for many years. This one isn't military issues, but it's incredibly warm and in fantastic shape, but too short for me, unfortunately. It's destined for ebay, but as long as I had the photos and measurements, I thought I'd give you guys a chance at it before paying all those fees.\ Thanks!

Measurements
22" armpit-to-armpit
27" length (bottom of collar)
18.5" shoulders
25" sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff)


----------



## godan

brozek said:


> Any interest in a vintage Spiewak MA-1 bomber jacket? As you may know, Spiewak made jackets for the USAF for many years. This one isn't military issues, but it's incredibly warm and in fantastic shape, but too short for me, unfortunately. It's destined for ebay, but as long as I had the photos and measurements, I thought I'd give you guys a chance at it before paying all those fees. I'm looking for about $40 shipped. Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately it is not my size, but I can say from direct experience that this is a quality manufacturer of durable, practical garments.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The maroon BB long-sleeved polo shirt, the LL Bean sweater vest, the BB fedora, the cream Woolrich chamois shirt and the iron have sold. If you see anything else you like, act fast!



32rollandrock said:


> A Let's-Empty-The-Closet-I'm-Going-To-Mexico Sale!!!
> 
> I plan to put whatever doesn't sell fast on Ebay sooner rather than later, so don't delay, act before midnight tonight. If you are paying via PayPal, personal payments, please. Offers welcome on everything.
> 
> First up, a BB pinpoint button-down shirt, yellow-and-white striped in 16.5x32/33. Made in USA, must-iron, zero flaws--no frays, rips, stains, signs of wear whatsoever. $18 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Brooks Brothers fedora in original box, originally purchased on the Exchange. Size 7 1/4. I LOVE this hat, unfortunately, it is a tad snug. Rather than have it stretched, I will offer it here. Color in last close-up is most accurate. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fur trapper's hat in 7 1/8. I am 99-percent sure that this is mink--it is definitely a much finer grade of fur than rabbit. Again, a hat I would never part with if it were the right size. The condition is flawless--no bald spots, stains, marks, smells, etc. $90 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making its second appearance on the exchange, a flawless J. Crew OCBD in 16x35. This shirt is really, really, really nice, made from heavy-duty oxford cloth and freshly laundered with cleaner's tag still in place. If you can tell this shirt from brand-new, I'll eat it. $12 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medium Woolrich chamois shirt. Very nice color, no flaws, as new. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An LL Bean lambswool sweater vest in medium. Moss green. No flaws. A great staple for fall and winter. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A J. Crew long-sleeve cotton button-down shirt in maroon. A basic casual shirt in 16.5x35. $10 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woolrich medium chamois shirt, cream color, made in USA. No issues. $15 CONUS. Take the Woolrich chamois shirt listed above with this one and you can have both for $25 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A long-sleeve Brooks Brothers polo-style shirt in maroon, size large. No issues. $12 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A made-in-Ireland Donegal Tweed bucket hat in 7 1/4. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pendleton scarf, cream colored, ribbed wool. Never seen one quite like it. 58.5 inches long (excluding fringe) and 6.5 inches wide. Two tiny flaws, both noted, that you really have to look to see. One is a snag, the other a stain the same size as the snag that I am very confident will easily come out with a cleaning. Personally, I wouldn't bother. $12 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grey tweed driving cap by Pendleton in extra large. No flaws. Forgive the lousy modeling job, my head is not this big. $12 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, what traditional American wardrobe is complete without a traditional American iron to keep everything looking top notch? This never-used General Electric model still has its hang tag and has to be at least 40 years old. Plugged in just long enough to confirm that it works. SOLD.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Sport Coat Cull: Brooks, Press, Southwick, Ben Silver, etc.*

A purge of my closet. Most things in the 41/42R range. Getting rid of stuff that doesn't fit as well as it should. I have tried to price things fairly (usually an approximation of what I paid for them), but I am also open to offers and discounts for anyone who wants to make multiple purchases. Long story short: this stuff has to go, and I'd rather it go to someone who can appreciate it than to the thrift store. Oh, and my apologies for the lackluster photos.

1. Brown/Rust-ish Herringbone Tweed

SOLD

2. Grey Herringbone Tweed







,








Purchased from TweedyDon but was too big. 3/2.5 sack. Narrower lapels. Partially lined. Soft shoulders.

Measurements
Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 29.5

Asking what I paid: $30 shipped CONUS

3. Ben Silver Light Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed

SOLD

4. Southwick Grey Herringbone Tweed







,








3/2 sack. Soft shoulders. Partially lined. Heavier. Good overall condition, except it also has the same collar issue as the Ben Silver.

Measurements
Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31

$35 shipped CONUS

5. Brooks Brothers Plaid Tweed







,








Another purchase from a fellow forum member that didn't quite fit. 3/2 sack in great plaid pattern, Partially lined. Excellent condition. I'd put it at about a 40R but please see measurements.

Measurements
Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 30

$50 shipped CONUS

6. Southwick Plaid Wool Sport Coat







,








A beauty in like new condition. 3/2 sack. Dark, subtle plaid pattern. Partially lined.

Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 30.5

$65 shipped CONUS

7. Brooks Saxxon Wool Sport Coat 42R







,








This was on offer a year or two ago. 3/2 Sack. Made in Canada. Hunter green with orange windowpane. Fully Lined. Purchased new from clearance center via ebay. No flaws that I can detect, but there is a red line through the tag to prevent return. Worn once. Pockets have been opened but otherwise in like new condition. Tagged 42R.

Measurements
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 30.5

$100 shipped CONUS

8. Cable Car Clothiers Chambray Sport Coat







,








3/2 sack. Partially lined. Brass buttons (two on sleeve). Excellent condition.

Measurements
Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 30

$35 shipped CONUS

9. Brooks Brothers Silk/Wool/Linen Blend Tan Herringbone Sport Coat







,








3/2 Sack. Fully lined. Small herringbone pattern. Tagged 41R.

Measurements
Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 31.5

$35 shipped CONUS

10. J.Press Lightweight Wool Sport Coat







,








3/2 sack. A greenish tan with blue and red windowpane. Nice, lightweight wool. Fully lined. Excellent condition. Tagged 42R but please see measurements:

Measurements
Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5
Length: 30.5

$55 shipped CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

^Just as an FYI: The Southwick plaid and Brooks Saxxon Wool sport coats pictured above are much darker in real life than they appear in the photo. I had to use the flash in order to show the fabric, which created a somewhat misleading representation.


----------



## allan

^^^ Who are the makers of the first two? Can't see the tags.


----------



## catside

Steve Smith said:


> All prices include US Shipping.
> 
> 7. Florsheim pebble grain brown bluchers. 9E. Almost new, no significant wear. $28. ****SOLD****
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Florsheim longwings. 9E. Excellent condition. $25. ****SOLD****


Drop. These two are 35 CONUS together.


----------



## TDI GUY

allan said:


> ^^^ Who are the makers of the first two? Can't see the tags.


The first tag reads Rockingham of Richmond, VA--but it is also now SOLD pending payment.

The second reads Griffon Clothes, Goldin Men's Shop Red Bank, NJ

Thanks!


----------



## DFPyne

1. 16-34 J. Press White Flap Pocket Oxford (New York, Cambridge, New Haven, Washington) 
Mild ring around the collar
[$30 Shipped]

2. 16-35 J. Press White Flap Pocket Oxford (New York, Cambridge, New Haven)
Mild ring around the collar
[$30 Shipped]

(Pocket same as above)

3. 34 Waist, 27" Inseam, 1.25" Cuff (+1.5") Vintage Brooks Brothers Black Label Green Wide Wale Corduroys
[$25 Shipped]

4. Black & Grey Herringbone Tweed Southwick for Albert Limited 3/2 Sack Jacket ~44R
24" PTP, Shoulders 19", Sleeves 24", 30" BOC 
Ripped in center of the lining 
[$30 Shipped]

Please make offers on these items as I would like to ship these out by Saturday morning and I would rather not take these back to me when I go back to school.


----------



## Reptilicus

Navy Ralph Lauren Zip Sweatshirt. Perfect condition. Size Large. Chest 24.5" Sleeve 34" Length 26.5" Asking $15 shipped. More photos here. https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Zip Navy/








Natural Ralph Lauren Zip Sweatshirt. Perfect condition. Size Medium. Chest 22.5" Sleeve 33.5" Length 25.5" Asking $15 shipped. More photos here.https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Zip Natural/








Brooks Brothers Log Sleeve Performance Polo. Like New Condition. Size Medium Chest 22.5" Sleeve 34" Length 29" Asking $12 shipped. More photos at https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Brooks Shirt/


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price.

1. Allen Edmonds Bridgeton. 13D. Cordovan color. One tassel slightly damaged, not particularly noticeable. Vibram soles with minimal wear. It appears that the original owner put heel taps on these shoes when new. Overall very nice. $32.


2. Vintage Gucci Bit Loafers. Dark cordovan color. Suicide heels. The fabric Gucci tags on the insoles are only connected to the shoe on one end. No size markings but I would estimate 7 or 7.5 and C or D width. Width at widest point on shoe is 3 7/8 inches, length of sole is 10 5/8 inches. I put one of these shoes alongside a Sperry Topsider size 7.5M and it is pretty close in size. These are perfect knockaround shoes and are already well broken in for you. $28.****SOLD TO AAAC TRAD FORUM MEMBER, BLACKMAIL ATTEMPT TO FOLLOW****


3. White suede Sperry Topsiders. Minimally worn and very clean inside and out. These shoes are white, not yellowish like in this photo. For true color look at the photo above where one of these is beside the Gucci shoe. Size 7.5 M. $26.


4. Knapp Longwings. Steel toes. Nice looking shoes with excellent proportions, minimal wear. Rubber soles and heels. 12EE. $24. 


5. Allen Edmonds Berwick. Tassel longwing loafers. Excellent soles and heels. $25.***SOLD***


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price.

Hanover Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. Nice shoes with a lot of life. Great cordovan leather with a lot of life left. Will trade up or down for nice shoes in my size (12d). These are 13D. $95.


----------



## closerlook

*Gang,
I am selling my Mint Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack hopsack patch pocket trad-traddy trad trad blazer.
its too big for me, by 1 size and i just scored a suitable replacement.

its a 41 S
pictures forthcoming, but contact me in advance if you'd like it.

the price, to cover my purchase of the same coat in my size, is $75 Shipped. I probably won't price drop this one unless 75 is outrageous and I don't realize it.

*

cheers


----------



## jfkemd

the LLBean field coat has been claimed.


----------



## jaredhicks

Asking *SOLD* for the insulated jacket. Keep in mind that, because it is lined with quilted insulation, it should fit slightly smaller than the measurements suggest.



jaredhicks said:


> An L.L. Bean "Insulated Blazer Jacket", in brown herringbone Shetland wool lined with Thinsulate. For reference, the current season's offering is , where you can find better pictures than my phone can take. This one is, as far as I can tell, in like-new condition (the pockets are still sewn shut). Tagged 40R but measures larger:
> Chest: 23 in
> Shoulders: 19.5 in
> Length: 31.25 in
> Sleeves: 26 in
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img0418z.jpg/https://img210.imageshack.us/i/img0419jy.jpg/


For smaller trads, or one of your sons, this jacket is still available for $20 shipped.


jaredhicks said:


> This black/grey herringbone from Brooks Brothers Boys Dept was purchased for a family member, but was never really worn. It is a two-button jacket, fully-lined, with center vent. One button on the left sleeve has been detached, but has not been lost and will be included.
> 
> https://img547.imageshack.us/i/dsc03478.jpg/
> https://img831.imageshack.us/i/dsc03479r.jpg/
> 
> The jacket is tagged 19R, and measures
> Chest: 18 in
> Shoulders: 16 3/4 in
> Length: 27 in
> Sleeve: 22 1/2 in (with about 2 in of additional fabric)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops

*Lands' End Baracuta G9 Style Jacket, L*

Excellent condition, vivid color.

$32 shipped. *Now $30.*









Drops on these:
*Curlee Clothes Flannel Sportcoat, 42 L*

The fabric on this one doesn't read very well in the pictures, but it has a beautiful hand and is more charcoal than it looks here--the lines are there but more lend a subtle vibrancy to it. It is also very well constructed in the trim high-Ivy 60's style and features lapped seams and a distinctive hooked vent. Excellent, clean condition.

18.5" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp

$35 shipped. *Now$30.*


*Festive Glenplaid 3/2 sack for Doblin of New Caanan, Conn., 42 R*

A very similar jacket was featured on the trad WAYWT thread Christmas Eve, and I should have posted this one earlier, but remember, there are _12_ days of Christmas, and I was a little busy with things too. It is in very good shape, however, the main button has been replaced with a cheaper one, but you could always switch the one from behind the lapel for it.

shoulders 18", sleeves 24.5", 30.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp

$35 shipped. *Also now $30.*


Never got your "Towers of Yale" Yale Alumni Association tie? Well, here's one...and I'm pretty sure it's courtesy the gentleman who brought me my Press suits the other day.

Mint condition. $24 shipped. *Now $20.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.

*J. Press Half-Sleeve OCBD, 16.5*

It has a replacement button second from the collar button, but you could switch them. Otherwise in very good shape.

$22 shipped. *$20.*


*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 16.5-32*

Recent vintage and in very good condition, but there is a spot on the right cuff which will require some attention--shouldn't be much trouble to get it out.

$22 shipped. *$20.*


*Southwick for Bunce Brothers Grey Pinstripe Sack Suit, no tagged size (40R)*

This is a vintage suit and has seen some use, but there are no glaring issues. It is fully canvassed, half-lined, and hook vented with two widely spaced buttons on the sleeves--and it also has a very nicely proportioned button stance. The middle button is missing but can be switched with the one behind the lapel, and there is some staining and loose stitches in the lining around the pits. I picked it up mainly for the distinct, classic features of a vintage sack and figured it was something I would totally want if it fit and would put the attention into fixing it up.

Only $32 shipped or offer. *$28 or offer.*

Measurements:
Shoulders 18.5", sleeves 25", length boc 31.5", chest 22"
Waist 36.5" (let out 2.5" from original, at maximum), inseam 29.5" w/1.25" cuffs (no room for larger cuffs or longer inseam)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.

*Hats of Ireland Castlebar Donegal Tweed Cap, 7 5/8 (7 3/4 US) 62 Ex. L*

This hat is shaggy, soft, and warm in a beautiful understated weave of grey and rich brown yarns. There is a very slight pulling at couple of the yarns, but it is in otherwise very clean and excellent condition.

$24 conus. *$20!*


*Jonathan Richard Irish Tweed Newsboy Cap, 7 5/8 7 3/4 USA 62 CM*

This hat will take some moxie to pull off, in my opinion, just like the Jonathan Richard Deerstalker I've had for years, but it has the potential to look fantastically relaxed and stylish with a big knit scarf and heavy wool coat--or however you're able to imagine it. As far too big as it is on me, I still like the way it looks and feels--very warm and comfortable. It is, of course, in excellent condition.

$24 shipped conus. *Still $24.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.

*Two Pairs 10 1/2 B, almost new*
*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft, USA and E.T. Wright Navy Spectators, USA*

Only a couple of wearings on each. No flaws.

*$50 each or $90 for both pairs shipped conus.* *$42 each or $78 for both, then eBay.*


*Gaeltarra Handloomed County Mayo Irish Cable Knit Sweater, 36*

Beautiful sweater in a rare smaller size. I am tempted to keep it for myself, but it's a little short in the sleeves for me... I wear a 15-32 shirt, so I'd guess if your arms are just a little shorter than that, it'd be just right. There is a slipped stitch that you'd want to darn, but it's unnoticeable as is--and there is one place where a slipped stitch was fixed before.

Laid flat: 19" pit to pit, 24" long from bottom of collar, and 29" sleeves (usual for a sweater to have shorter sleeves not wearing than wearing)

*$24 shipped conus.* *Now $20.*


*NWT Southwick 100% Lambswool Herringbone Sack, 38 Tall*

Retailed for $695 at Max's Men's Store in Charleston (now defunct), yours for only:

*$95 shipped conus.* *$90!!!*

ptp: 21.5"
shoulders: 19"
sleeves: 26"
length boc: 32"


----------



## swb120

Someone got a great deal on that LL Bean Field Coat...wish it had been a large [sigh].


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

If anyone has Vineyard Vines ties they would like to unload, I will be happy to purchase them.


----------



## HalfLegend

And if anyone has any Lacoste or PRL sweaters. Sizes Medium or Large, I'm looking for some cheap, not brand new sort of stuff. Mainly for semi-formal wear to band and debate banquets with family and friends, etc couple times next month. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*The first Tweedydon Tweeds of 2011!*

*This is the first batch of *

*2011 TWEEDS!*

*I'll be listing several more tweeds shortly--including a gorgeous Harris in a beautiful and unusual plaid colourway from Alexandre of Savile Row--and, of course, will be listing many, many more throughout the year!*

As always, al*l prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.​
*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Beautiful Classic Ivy-style 3/2 sack tweed with patch pockets! Canvassed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed Canvassed*

This is a lovely classic herringbone Harris Tweed! The tweed of this jacket is the classic Harris browny-tan herringbone, shot through with subtle vertical stripes of ochre and light blue, which are just visible in the weave from a distance and give the tweed its lovely handwoven Harris look. The jacket is half lined and half canvassed with a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and comes complete with the classic Harris-style leather football buttons!

*Asking just $40, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds173.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds174.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds175.jpg/ 
https://img508.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds176.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds177.jpg/

*3) Harris Tweed in subtly-flecked basketweave* *Canvassed*

Another lovely Harris tweed in basketweave very subtly flecked with the occasional spots of dark red and blue, this is half-lined, Made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has the classic Harris buttons; four to a sleeve! It's half-canvassed, and in excellent condition.

*Asking $40, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds178.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds179.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds181.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds182.jpg/

*4) Trad/Ivy 3/2 tweed sack with lapped seams and hooked vent! Canvassed.*

This is another wonderful 3/2 sack! As with the first 3/2 sack listed above, this one has a wonderful colourway that would fit perfectly into "Take Ivy"--and which, again, my camera utterly fails to do justice to. It has a lovely lapel roll, lapped seams across the back and the shoulders, a single hooked vent, and is half lined. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and has the classic two-button cuff. It's fully canvassed and in excellent condition.

*Asking $40, or offer*

Tagged a 41R, but please see the *measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 29 1/2

*NB: The fourth picture was taken with a flash, to show the texture and pattern better.*

https://img218.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds183.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds184.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds185.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds186.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds187.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds188.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds189.jpg/

*5) BEAUTIFUL dark brown--and subtly flecked!--herringbone Harris tweed!*

I purchased this from another member, but, alas, it's just a bit too small for me--which is a REAL shame, as it's a beautiful tweed; a very dark brown herringbone with subtle flecks of dark red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, perhaps one of my favourite everyday Harris colourways...

Anyway, this is a really lovely jacket that I'm sorry to part with. It's single vented, half-lined, and has the classic Harris football buttons in a complementary brown. It's half-canvassed and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $35, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds190.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds191.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds198.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds195.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds197.jpg/

*6) WONDERFUL vintage 2.5/3 sack Harris Tweed with lapped seams and hook vent! Canvassed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*7) Bespoke herringbone tweed jacket Canvassed *

A nice, standard herringbone tweed that was custom-made in the USA. The tweed is the classic, everyday brown herringbone with the occasional fleck of orange and light blue; it's not Harris tweed, but it's easily comparable in quality. The jacket is fully lined with a single vent, and is half-canvassed. This is a very nice jacket indeed!

*Asking just $35, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds214.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds215.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds216.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds217.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds219.jpg/

*8) Bespoke Half-Norfolk tweed jacket* *Canvassed*

If you've been looking for a half-Norfolk jacket, and if this is your size, look no further! Made from a nice, heavy tweed with full canvassing this is a seriously robust jacket. It's half-lined with a single vent, and was custom made in New York. All of the front pockets are flapped (with non-functional football buttons on each flap), and the tweed is a lovely dark forest- and moss-green herringbone. This jacket does have some minor flaws. It's had two professional repairs to snags (one above the front chest pocket and one on the inside of the lapel fold), both of which are shown (the lapel repair is almost invisible) and some minor fraying at the bottom front of the inside lining at the hem and at the top of the inside breast pocket. Given these flaws, then, this lovely bespoke, full-canvassed half-Norfolk is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking just

*$40, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds002.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds003.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds005.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds006.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds009.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds010.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds018.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds020.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS BESPOKE Harris Tweed by Alexandre, prior to their move to Savile Row!*

This is simply gorgeous, but I'm going to have to admit that it's an inch too short for me, _*damn, damn damn...*_

The first thing to note about this tweed is obviously just that--the tweed! It's beautiful, and striking, and extremely rare (I've seen few other Harris tweeds that come close to the complexity of this one) and my pictures utterly fail to capture it. So, there's flash pictures (which are too bright) as well as regular pictures (which are too flat and dull) to give you some idea of what it's like.

The second thing to notice is that this is a bespoke Harris, made for someone with fairly regular measurements--hurrah! It was made by Alexandre, prior to their move to Savile Row, when their quality control was still very good indeed, and they were able to use it to capture some customers from long-established Row firms. (The quality control slipped a bit later on when they were on the Row, with their RTW jackets becoming stiffer and less well-crafted.)

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. It's terrifically well-made, and I wish that it was just a bit longer, as I love these vibrant and rare Harris tweeds. It does have some very minor flaws, all shown: (1) There's been a tiny and almost invisible repair to the top seam of the outer breast pocket; (2) there are some minor watermarks to the lining (obviously, invisible when worn), and (3) the front buttons and cuff buttons are not from the same set; one set was replaced at one point. But they're very, very close, and won't be noticed as odd sets unless you're looking for this. In any case, this is a very easy fix if you're bothered by this! Otherall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition.

Give the sheer beauty and history of this superb jacket, and its flaws, I'm asking

just *$65, or offer,* *boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30 1/4
Shoulder: 19

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds031.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds032.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds034.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds035.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds039.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds040.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds045.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds046.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds051.jpg/


----------



## The Rambler

Dammit, I wish that Alexandre fit me - that is an extraordinary Harris tweed!


----------



## brozek

To contribute to a run of great tweeds, I have two _neeeear_-matching Harris Tweed jackets that I'll let go for a song - *$25 each, or the pair for $45 (shipping included*). They measure _exactly _the same, and although they don't have a size tag, I'd put them somewhere around 42-44R (maybe even L). They also lack store/brand tags (other than the Harris Tweed patch), so their provenance is mysterious. _Eerie_, even! In any case, here are the measurements and some photos. It's hard to tell, but one jacket has a few more blue threads in the weave than the other, so one has just a slight bluish-cast and the other is true gray. Other important details include lapped seams, very light shoulder padding, and patch waist pockets. Thanks!
*
Measurements (identical for the jackets)*
Chest - 22.5" (armpit-to-armpit)
Shoulders - 18"
Sleeves - 26" (top of shoulder to cuff)
Length - 31" (bottom of collar to hem)

*Jacket #1 - True Gray*

*

Jacket #2 - Bluish-gray*

*Both*


----------



## straw sandals

straw sandals said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After some of you dropped me private messages about the cache of 41R suits, I went and bought them all. There are five total, which I'll list below. All seem to have been bought by the same gentleman at the same store, Bill Winn. Despite the slight differences in their measurements, they hang approximately the same on me. All are 2/3 undarted, fully canvassed, with unpleated pants that have 1.75 inch cuffs.
> 
> Offers are welcome on all of these suits, and I'll be happy to consider trades. I'm a 38R (32 waist) and wear size 11 shoes...
> 
> Because I can't figure out how to post thumbnails, I'm only posting one large image per suit. There are more on the photobucket site, however, or you can just ask me to send pictures.
> 
> OK, here goes!
> 
> Suit #1: Southwick herringbone with thin red pinstripes. Tagged 41R, 1949 union label. Nice, thick wool. Small hole in front of trousers... so $65 shipped
> 
> Jacket
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Length: 31"
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 17" across
> Inseam: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit #2: Southwick grey cavalry twill with a 1949 union label. Great shape overall, two pinhead-sized moth bites in the trousers that are nearly impossible to see. This is a great suit! SOLD!
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length: 32"
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 18"
> Inseam: 29.75"
> 
> Suit #3: Southwick green lightweight wool with a 1949 union tag. This is a nice suit, but there is a small tear on the back. You could easily have this repaired, methinks, but considering this problem it's just $50.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length: 31.75
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 18"
> Inseam: 29.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit #4: Southwick grey Glen plaid tagged 41R with a 1949 union label. Heavy wool and no flaws that I can see! $75
> 
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> P2P: 20.75"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 17.5
> Inseam: 29.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit #5: Norman Hilton grey/brown Glen plaid. Tagged 41R with tag number 71-82581 (could it have been made in 1971?) 1949 union label. This suit is in superb condition and has a hook vent! SOLD pending payment
> 
> Shoulders: 18.25"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length: 31.75
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 18.25
> Length: 29.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to this cache of 41R suits, I am also offering three items from J Press here before they get posted on eBay.
> 
> J. Press suit #1: First up is a very unusual suit. It's a darted two button with rather wide lapels (unusual), sports a dual vent (very unusual), and working cuffs (weird!). The pants have one pleat and no cuffs. This suit is fully canvassed and screams "bespoke", but bears no markings or sizing information. My guess is that it's around a 38R as it fits me quite well (but is not to my taste). Condition-wise, it's in good shape except for two tiny "flea bites" to the trousers. $80? (as I said, offers are welcome!)
> 
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Sleeves: 23"
> P2P: 20
> Length: 29.75
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 16.5"
> Inseam: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Suit #2: If anyone is looking to dress like a trad-minded late-1980's stockbroker, this is the suit for you. Unlike the example above, it's standard-issue J. Press. 2/3 button undarted with a hook vent. One small thing, however, is that the pants are uncuffed. The good news, however, is that there is 3" of material to let out. I think that this suit is around a 40R. $80
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 17"
> Length: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Sportcoat #1: Creamy herringbone in all silk. A few silk naps, but these could be taken off with one of those roller-things. It's in good condition and has a really interesting hook vent. I'd guess it's around a 40-41R? SOLD pending payment
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Sleeves: 24.25"
> Length: 31.5"


Hello all,

Help me get these suits out of my house! All the Southwicks are now $50. Plus, If you buy two, I'll throw in the third for free! The J Press suits are reduced to $60. Offers and trades are welcome.


----------



## AlanC

FYI, I have posted a number of Polo RL by Crockett & Jones shoes and boots (shell, suede, pebble grain, etc), plus a pair of Alden burnished tan tassels, in sizes 9.5, 10 & 10.5. These are not thrift thread prices, but I am posting them here over the weekend before I take them to SF on Monday. There are some mind blowing shoes here.

Mind Blowing Shoes & Boots Sales Thread


----------



## Cardinals5

This is a pair of mid-1940s Edwin Clapp black punchcap balmorals. These represent some of the best American shoemaking (easily better than Alden, AE, etc.) - they are hand-welted, have spade soles, channeled soles, and a narrow waist. The shoes are in excellent "vintage" condition meaning they've been worn, but the genuine calfskin (not corrected grain) is still supple and takes a great shine. The only flaw I notice is a small ding on the right front toe (barely noticable). The outsoles are in great condition and are still hard as a rock and the heel caps have been recently replaced.

Model Name: New Englander
Tagged size: 9.5D/B (combination last with "D" as ball width and "B" as heel width)
Outsole length: 12"
Outsole width: 4 3/8", but remember these are spade soles
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: Sale pending











Hanover Imperial chili-colored balmoral captoes. These are true 1950s captoes with the distinctive contrast welt stitching. I purchased these NOS about a year ago, but they've always been too loose on me (I bought larger because of a high instep). I wore them about 5-8 times, but always with an insole so my foot is not imprinted on the insoles. Condition is excellent - no scuffs, etc., but just typical creasing to the vamp (pictured) from minor wear.

Tagged: 9E/C (E is ball width, C is heel width)
Outsole length: 12"
Outsole width: 4"
Insole length: 11 3/8" (measured with a flexible tape measure)

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> This is a pair of mid-1940s Edwin Clapp black punchcap balmorals. These represent some of the best American shoemaking (easily better than Alden, AE, etc.) - they are hand-welted, have spade soles, channeled soles, and a narrow waist. The shoes are in excellent "vintage" condition meaning they've been worn, but the genuine calfskin (not corrected grain) is still supple and takes a great shine. The only flaw I notice is a small ding on the right front toe (barely noticable). The outsoles are in great condition and are still hard as a rock and the heel caps have been recently replaced.
> 
> Model Name: New Englander
> Tagged size: 9.5D/B (combination last with "D" as ball width and "B" as heel width)
> Outsole length: 12"
> Outsole width: 4 3/8", but remember these are spade soles
> Insole length: 11 1/4"
> 
> Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> :icon_hailthee:


Yeah--what are you gonna do with that???

That these shoes are not already gone is testament to the honor on the exchange. They'd fetch, easily, twice the asking price on the Bay.


----------



## jfkemd

*Langrock-Princeton 3/2 Sacks*
camel sports coat and the elusive olive/bottle green blazer

here are a couple of excellent specimens
they have all the details--soft natural shoulders
patch pockets, stitched/lapped seams,
hooked vents

both are in excellent condition. no flaws on my inspection
both are half lined and these are intact

measurements for both:
shoulders: 19
armpits: 23.5
length BOC: 31.5
sleeves: 24.5
$45 each shipped CONUS
PM with questions
see pictures for details


----------



## TweedyDon

*S-XL Trad sweaters and wool shirts; UNWORN Filson; USA Pendleton; handloomed Paul Stuart, Braemar Fair Isle-style, Lord Jeff shetland; more!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​*
*1) XL BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart sweater hand-loomed in Ireland.*

This is beautiful, and in excellent condition! There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be either heavyweight cotton or a heavy cotton-linen blend.

*Asking $45, or offer*

Chest: 23 1/2
Length (BOC) 26 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 21 1/2

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters012.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters015.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters019.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters014.jpg/

*2) XL Lovely Made in Scotland Braemar Fair Isle-style sweater*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) S Lord Jeff shetland sweater*

A trad classic, in a hard to find small size! Made in the USA of heathery-grey Scottish shetland wool. In excellent condition.

*Asking $23, or offer*

Chest: 20
Length (BOC): 24 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 18 1/2 (+2 turned-up cuff)

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters009.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters010.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters011.jpg/

*4) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $22 *

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/

*5) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $19 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/

*6) L UNWORN Filson wool shirt, style 864P MADE IN USA*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*7) M Pendleton tartan wool shirt MADE IN THE USA*

This is a lovely American-made Pendleton wool shirt in a classic and tradly tartan. The collar of this shirt is lined to prevent scratching of the neck; the wool of this is much less fine and soft than that of the unlined-collar Filson, above. But, as with the Filson, this is a Made in the USA shirt--which seems to be a dying breed at Pendleton, too... 

*Asking $23, or offer*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: c. 34.5
Length (BOC): 31 3/4

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/shirts001.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/shirts002.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/shirts003.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great Langrock jackets!

J Press flannel 3/2 sack blazer. Made in USA. Light padding in shoulders, 1/2 canvas, hook vent, and all the other standard features. Condition is excellent - no moth bites, snags, or wear spots.

Tagged: 50R, but seems more like a 46/48R or ML
Chest: 50"
Waist: 48.5"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 2.5" to let out
BOC: 31"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $100 for both Press jackets)


J. Press mini-houndstooth with red overcheck sport coat (this is not a tweed, but worsted wool). Light padding in shoulders, 1/2 canvas, 3/2 roll, hook vent, and the other standard features. Condition is excellent - no signs of wear and certainly no moth bites, snags, tears, etc.

Tagged: 50R, but same as above more like a 46/48R or ML
Chest: 50"
Waist: 48.5"
Shoulders: 20.75"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 2.5" to let out
BOC: 31.5"

Price: $60.00; Sale Pending


*From my closet (just to heavy for South Carolina): *Genuine USN-issue peacoat. 32oz fabric (heavy stuff). Black in color. Standard anchor buttons. FLAW: There damage/wear spot where the fabric separated on the upper right lapel (pictured), which I could repair by sewing shut, if you prefer.

Tagged: 40R
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26"

Price: $55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (will have to ship parcel post because of its bulk)


*From my closet (just to heavy for South Carolina)* LL Bean shawl-collared sweater. Fabric is blue and black. Made in USA. Fabric is 85% wool, 15% nylon. Condition is excellent.

Tagged: XL, but more like a large medium or small large.
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 33" (from center of back and unstretched so probably good for sleeves up to 36")

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


F.A. McCluer "Harvest Twill" shirt - like a light flannel. Condition is excellent. Made in India.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 49:
Sleeves: 34"
Neck: 15.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## HalfLegend

32rollandrock said:


> Yeah--what are you gonna do with that???
> 
> That these shoes are not already gone is testament to the honor on the exchange. They'd fetch, easily, twice the asking price on the Bay.


+1 to your comment. What I love most about the exchange is people buy only what they really need, and give what they don't really need, for quite reasonable prices, even selling at a loss. I'm glad people don't buy to flip here. Keeps it, as you said, honorable


----------



## TweedyDon

*$22 Langrock 3/2 tweed jacket*

*Fully canvassed Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave​*
Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. *(On this note, someone should steal those two Langrocks listed above, which are gorgeous and insanely well-priced!)* It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!

Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $22, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Trades considered. I am 12D and want some shell shoes.

1. Shell Cordovan Stetson captoes. 9.5D. I think these are most likely Stetson, which is a now defunct US maker, from the Northeast IIRC. The insoles are faded and are a double strike, Stetson and Stafford. I don't think Stafford made shell shoes, but I can't say for certain. Really nice shoes with strong heels and soles. "Bench Made" $110.***SOLD***


2. Barrie Booters, Custom Grade. My research indicates that Barrie Ltd was a New Haven, CN store which closed in 1994 after having been in business for 70 years. They were next door to J Press. These are fantastic shoes. The photos don't do them justice. 9A. $95.


----------



## Steve Smith

All of these are 16 inch necks.

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All shirts are 100% cotton and are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. The ones which are not new are freshly laundered and pressed. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

If you want more than one shirt, take a discount of $4 on each shirt after the first one. For example, take $4 off if buying two, $8 off if buying three.

1. BB 16x33 pinpoint oxford BD with white collar. Relaxed fit. $19.


2. BB blue checked Relaxed Fit. 16x33. $18


3. BB darker blue end on end. Second photo is more color accurate. 16x33. $19.


4. BB red checked BD. $18.


5. BB blue BD, color more accurate in photo 2. 16x34 $17.


6. BB french cuffs, custom shirt, measures 16x33. $19.


7. Blue Supima OCBD, new. 16x32. $22.***SOLD***


8. BB white NOS heavyweight OCBD, This is as heavy as the Supima. 16x32. $22.***SOLD***


9. Hawes & Curtis Ludlow striped shirt. 2 buttons on each cuff. 16x34. $19.


10. Robert Talbott white, fine herringbone weave, heavy shirt. 16x35. $19.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^^Nice shoes!
Barrie Ltd. is well known in these parts. They were booters to the Yale community as your research suggests and had shoes commissioned for them by some very well respected shoemakers. Most of the made in England shoes are said to have been made by Cheney, and I have a pair of Walk Over white bucks that are branded Barrie Ltd. So, you did well. And those Stetsons are diamonds and gold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarves and Ties! Donegal tweed, regimentals, heraldic, bows, wool and silk knits, and more1*

*TIES AND SCARVES!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 
(Shipping to Canada for up to two ties will be the same as CONUS shipping.)

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​*
*All items are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!​*
*1) Scarves!*

*a) Donegal tweed scarf; Made in Ireland. *

A beautiful, classic Donegal tweed scarf in excellent condition. Measures 9 1/2 by 58".

*Asking $25, or offer*

https://img407.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters022.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters023.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters025.jpg/

*b) Lambswool scarf.*

A lovely colourful scarf that would be perfect with a dark topcoat or overcoat. Excellent condition, except for a single and almost invisible thread pull and the blacking out of the store name ("Strawbridge Clothiers") Hence

*asking just $16, or offer*

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters028.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters027.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters029.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters030.jpg/

*2) Group 2: Regimentals and heraldic*

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradties001.jpg/

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tradties002.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tradties003.jpg/ https://img211.imageshack.us/i/tradties004.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tradties006.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties007.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/tradties008.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/tradties010.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Besley's Regimental; some minor rumpling from storage and keeper off on bottom two corners, hence just $12
2) J. Blades Argyle and Sutherland; handmade. $14
3) Talbott Boy's tie. Silk. $7
4) Land's End heraldic. $14

*3) Group 3: Tartan, Challis, BB Wool/Silk*

https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tradties012.jpg/

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradties013.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/tradties014.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tradties015.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradties016.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradties019.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/tradties018.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradties022.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/tradties020.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tradties021.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Lochcarron Blackwatch tartan. Wool; Made in Scotland. Claimed
2) Valhalla weavers tartan. Handwoven; wool. $12
3) Brooks Brothers 70/30 wool/silk; woven in Italy. $15
4) Wool challis tie by Liberty of London. BEAUTIFUL! $16

*4) Group 4: Classic knits in wool & silk!*

https://img152.imageshack.us/i/tradties023.jpg/

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tradties024.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tradties025.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradties026.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tradties027.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tradties028.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/tradties029.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Wembley; all wool knit. Heathery grey. $14
2) Made in the USA all wool knit. Classic navy. $14
3) "Arco" (faded maker's name); black silk knit; very Mad Men! $18

*5) Group 5: *

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties031.jpg/

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradties032.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradties033.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradties034.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradties036.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties037.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tradties039.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties040.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tradties043.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/tradties044.jpg/

*From left to right:*

*Please avert purist eyes from 1 and 2! *

1) Gucci. Stitching loose on back, hence just $12
2) Shiaparelli. Good condition; minor rumpling, hence just $10
3) HA&E Smith of Bermuda; lovely made in England vinatge tie! $10
4) Roma silk. Good condition. $7
5) Greek emblematic. Excellent condition, but polyester, hence just $6

*6) Group 6: Bowtie!*

The late 1950s interest in geometric shapes and early 1960s interest in psychedelic drugs are both evident in this tie! Excellent condition, even if somewhat weird, hence *$12*

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/tradties045.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/tradties046.jpg/


----------



## The Rambler

Gentlemen - Tweedy, Cards, AlanC, Straw, SteveS, this page, 471, is the finest run of used clothing I have ever seen on the exchange!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Belt sale;

1. J Crew Madras D-Ring Belt. Size Med/Large $12
2. LL Bean Cloth D-Ring Belt. Size Tagged 40 (Large) $12
3. BB Orange/Blue/White Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg $13
4. J.Press Red/Blue/Gold Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg. Size $13
5. No Name Blue Ribbon Belt Reversible Size Med.$12
6. Lands End Red Cloth Surcingle Belt. Size 32. $12
7. BB Olive Green Strech Surgingle Belt. Size 34/36. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
8. No Name Reversible Leather Belt Size 34. $12
9. Nice Brooks Brothers Surcingle Braided Linen/Leather. Size 32. $20

All are in very good like new or very gently used.

Please PM with interest. Can do deals on multiples.
Prices exclude S&H.


----------



## closerlook

*Somebody please sell me a light to medium grey herringbone sack, or a brown sack, preferably in a glenn plaid or houndstooth, in 40S (29 length or shorter).

I feel like I will never find.*


----------



## tonylumpkin

Brooks Brothers Supima cotton OCBD. Unlined collar, no issues. 16/32. Asking $25 shipped Conus.

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/bbsupima1.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/bbsupima.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Reds. Nice heavy chinos that look to have been worn once, but have yet to be laundered. Flat front, no cuffs. Tagged 36/34 and measure about the same. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/bbreds.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/bbreds1.jpg/

Two new BB Polos, both yellow, both XXL. One still has the tags. Neither has been worn or laundered. Asking $30 each shipped CONUS

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/bbpolo.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbpolocourse1.jpg/

Borsolino cap. This has some wear, but there is plenty left in it. Marked a M, it is a little difficult to read the fabric content, but looks to be 90% wool, 5% alpaca and 5% mohair. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/borsq.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/bors1.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/bors2.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Reptilicus

PRL'S SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.



Reptilicus said:


> SOLD PENDING PAYMENY
> Navy Ralph Lauren Zip Sweatshirt. Perfect condition. Size Large. Chest 24.5" Sleeve 34" Length 26.5" Asking $15 shipped.
> SOLD PENDING PAYMENT Natural Ralph Lauren Zip Sweatshirt. Perfect condition. Size Medium. Chest 22.5" Sleeve 33.5" Length 25.5" Asking $15 shipped.
> Brooks Brothers Log Sleeve Performance Polo. Like New Condition. Size Medium Chest 22.5" Sleeve 34" Length 29" Asking $12 shipped. More photos at https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Brooks Shirt/


----------



## 32rollandrock

BB blue oxford cloth, 16x32. This is a lighter-weight cloth than supima. Made in USA. No issues. $15 CONUS












BB 346 pinpoint button-down, 16.5x36/37. This non-iron shirt is mint. $14 CONUS.


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB Camel Hair Sack Sportcoat Size 43L*

BB Camel Hair Sack Sportcoat Size 43L. Olive Birdseye pattern with red windowpane. Only flaw is a slight hole near the left sleeve buttons. Asking $50 shipped to the lower 48. Please PM If interested.

Measurements are:

Length 32
Shoulder 18.25
Armpit 19
Sleeve 26.25


----------



## MDunle3199

*Irish Sweaters : LL Bean and Erin Knitting Company*

LL Bean Shetland Sweater. Sinze L: Made in Ireland. Grey argyle. Asking $30 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM If Interested.

 

Handknit sweater from Erin Knitting Company, County Cork. New With Tags. Size 42. asking SOLD shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## HalfLegend

The Rambler said:


> Gentlemen - Tweedy, Cards, AlanC, Straw, SteveS, this page, 471, is the finest run of used clothing I have ever seen on the exchange!


 Agreed! Why do there have to be so many nice clothes at once... especially when I don't have the money right now for any of them! Why...why!?


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS*



CMDC said:


> First up is a real gem. Andover Shop made in Ireland fisherman's sweater. Tagged L. Wool is a mixture of dark green, gray, and rust.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Length: 29
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers dark blue shetland. Tagged 44
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 27
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson Khakis. These seem to have very little wear.
> Tagged and measure 34x32
> Flat front, uncuffed
> 
> $25 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

Waist sizes range from 35.5 to 37.

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

If you want to buy multiple items, take a discount of $4 for the second and each subsequent item.

1. Bill's M2P, cuffed, 35.5x30, tagged 35 and let out slightly. $25.


2. Corbin wool, 36x30, pleated, cuffed, very little wear, color more accurate on photo 2. $25.


3. Brooks Brothers Avantage Elliot model, 37x27.5, pleated, cuffed, these have small creases and some stitchmarks in the cuffs. They appear to be new and are probably a mistaken and not accepted initial alteration. I think these creases will iron out because the pants are new. $25.


4. Brooks Brothers Hudson pants. Dark brown. 36x27.5. Flat front. $18.


5. Polo RL embroidered with pheasants, flat front, new. 36x34. TRAD. $28.


6. Polo RL Flat front, New, 36x30, no cuffs. Great pastel blue color. Spring is just around the corner. $25.


7. Derby Tweed knickers, measure 36x22 and have a greenish hue. Great condition. $25.***SOLD***


8. J. Crew chinos, flat front, relaxed fit, 36x32. $20.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

Sorry to clog things up. Just a quick update - I've lowered the prices on all of the suits that I posted above. The Southwicks are $50 a piece. If you buy two, I'll throw in the third for free. That's $33 a suit! 

Also, the J Press suits are $60 a piece. I'd really rather not go to eBay with them.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

1. Brooks Brothers 1818 3 roll 2 sack blazer. Trad staple in great condition. Lower pockets are patch. Tagged 42R. Measures Ch 22, Sl 24, Sh19, L 31. Single vent. A steal at $55.***SOLD***

2. Norman Hilton two button darted sport coat. Patch pocket on chest. Single vent. Sized 43L. Measures Ch 22, Sl 24, Sh 19, L 31. Spectacular material, the colors are about the same shades as Black Watch. This one really pops. I have never seen on like it. Excellent condition. The second photo gives color accurately. $60.


----------



## CMDC

Shirts:

NWT Viyella
Size L
$45 conus



















Barbour Tartan Shirt
Size XXL
$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers Made in USA shirt
French cuff
16.5 x 34
$25 conus



















Can purple be trad??? Brooks Brothers BD
Made in USA
Purple pinstripe
17 x 34
$20 conus


----------



## jfkemd

the olive green langrock blazer has been claimed.


----------



## DFPyne

Tie Blow Out!
1 Tie - $15
2 Ties - $28
3 Ties - $35


Group A - Emblematics: 
A1. Red Duck Emblematic, Chaps 100% Silk, 3.5 Inches Wide
A2. Blue Norwegian Flag with Red Stripe, Odin 100% Polyester, 3.25 Inches Wide 
A3. British Khaki Bald Eagle, William Dodson Limited 65% Silk 35% Polyester (Unlined), 3 Inches Wide 
A4. Eager Beaver Emblematic, Littler Seattle (Clubs By Blandford), 100% Polyester, 4 Inches Wide
A5. Green Pelican with Golf Club, T. Foley Designs – New York, 100% Silk, 3 Inches Wide
A6.Blue with Red Tennis Racquets, Le Grande’s – Augusta,Ga & Aiken, S.C., 100% Polyester, 4 Inches Wide 
A7. Bank of America Logo, Vinyard Vines Custom Collection, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.75 Inches 


Group B – Stripes, Plaids, Polka Dots and Solids
B1. Red, Navy & White Stripes, Barbara Blank, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3 Inches
B2. Burgundy, Gold & Navy Stripes (Kings Dragon Guards), Robert Talbot for Powers & Goode, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.25 Inches 
B3. Red, White & Blue Stripes, Sears Classic Collection, 100% Polyester 
B4. SOLD 
B5. Red, Green, Blue & Turquoise Tartan (MacGillivray) 100% New Wool Made in Scotland, 2.75 Inches 
B6. Black with Red Dots, Tag Missing, Feels like 100% Silk, 4 Inches 
B7. Solid Brown, Austin Reed of Regent Street, 100% Wool, 3 Inches
B8. Solid Yellow, Ferrell Reed for Nordstrom, 100% Wool, 3.25 Inches


Group C- Paisleys
C1. Red, Blue & Yellow, Fine Threads Seattle, 100% Silk, 3 Inches
C2. Red, Grey, Blue & White, Robert Talbot for Nordstrom, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.5 Inches 
C3. Red, Blue, Orange and White, Etienne Aignes, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
C4. Blue, Tan, Olive, Albert Limited, 100% Wool Made in England, 3 Inches 
C5. Brown, Blue, Red, No Brand, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
C6. Olive, Blue, Orange, Albert Limited, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 


Group D – Flowers & Simple Patterns
D1. Red, White & Blue Flower, Yves Saint Laurent, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.5 Inches
D2, Red, Green, White & Blue Flower, Lands’ End, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.25 Inches
D3. Red, White, Blue & Grey Chains, Lord & Taylors, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
D4. Red, White and Blue Flower, Stonehenge, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
D5. Yellow & Grey Flower (Medium Stain towards bottom but blends in), Brooks Brothers (Black Label), 100% Silk, 3.5 Inches 
D6. Brown & Tan Flower, Lands End Charter Collection, 100% Silk, 3.25 Inches 
D7. Brown with Teal Flowers, Donna Karen Signature, 65% Wool 35% Silk, 4 Inches


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Unless otherwise noted. Any may have slight wrinkles from being tied. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost. I am listing two numbers which are the width and length, in inches.

If you want more than one tie, take $3 off the price the second tie and each subsequent one.

1. Brooks Brothers repp. Great colors. 3.5/56. $18.***SOLD***

2. BB blue/red classic. 3.75/57. $18.***SOLD***

3. BB yellow with blocks. 3.75/59. $18.***SOLD***

4. BB yellow sailboats. 3 5/8/59. $18.

5. BB black with stripes. 4/59. $18.

6. Spencer & Lowe. Similar in look to a classic BB#1. There are no problems with the back of this tie, I overlooked taking that photo. $15.***SOLD***

7. Gucci. This one is priced cheap because it has 4 tiny snags, the worst of which is at the end of the pen in a photo. I don't think anyone would ever notice these tiny snags when the tie is being worn. It also has a crease at the end which needs a steam. 1 corner of the keeper is loose. $12.***SOLD***


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and a few new additions*

All prices to CONUS.

*Ties:*

All made in the USA unless noted
$15 > $13 > NOW $11 each, or 2 for $20
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
$32 > $29 > NOW $26

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
$32 > $29 > NOW $26

*Brooks Brothers Red Cableknit Shetland Wool Sweater*
Made in Hong Kong, Marked size 42 long. Measurements:
23" pit to pit
28 3/4" long from top of collar
21" sleeves
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes042.jpg/
$28 > $25 > NOW $22

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal 3/2 sack suit*
https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes036.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes037.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes039.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes041.jpg/
Jacket measures to about a 41 or 42 R:
21.5" pit to pit
18.5" shoulders
25" sleeves
31.5" length from BOC

Trousers are flat front and cuffed, with buttons inside for braces. Measurements:
34" waist, 31" inseam
1 3/4" cuff, 9 3/4" leg opening.

$80 NOW $70 + $3 west of Chicago. PENDING

Corbin 2B Herringbone Blazer
Measurements: 
18.5 Shoulders
21 Pit to pit
25.5 Sleeves
31.5 Length BOC

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
$30

Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16.5-32
Unlined collar, no flaws.
https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/
$20

13D Sebago USA-made Penny Loafers
$35
https://img521.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

This thread is smoking today. Lets keep it up.

First up some serious British trad. Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. 3 button sack. Double vent. Ticket pocket. This is some seriously hearty tweed.

$45 conus

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24 +2 to let out
Length: 29.5 from bottom of collar














































Orvis wool/cashmere blend trousers. 
One pair charcoal, the other pair and olivey brown
Both measure 42 waist x 32 inseam
Both flat front, uncuffed

$35 conus each; $60 for the pair









































































We move next to sweaters:

Alan Paine lambswool charcoal v-neck
Tagged 42
Measures 22 pit to pit; 25.5 length

$28 conus



















Clansman dark brown cable knit cardigan vest.
Made in Scotland
No tagged size but I'd say in the S/M range
Pit to Pit: 18; Length 25
$22 conus


----------



## harvey_birdman

Vintage Sears tie, Cotton, Made in USA. 52" long. No pulls, tears or stains. Just pay shipping ($2 US).

Edit - CLAIMED, thanks for the interest. I will keep my eyes open for more.


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone grab that Dunn & Co Harris fast--those older D&C Harris tweeds were *serious* stuff!


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> This thread is smoking today.


Indeed. It's been hot for the last couple days. Exercising restraint has been difficult...


----------



## andcounting

I still have the tweed below, but first up is my dilemma. I was walking by a thrift store, arms loaded, but just peaked out and saw a BB tag on a blue jacket... had to stop! The the gold buttons flashed in my widening eye... then the glance for darts - none! 3/2 roll, check. Hook vent, check. Soft shoulders, check. Two on the sleeve, check. Then, there it was - the breast patch pocket! Not only that - made in USA Golden Fleece!! What a find. I mean, I'm in N Florida - not exactly swimin in sacks here.
My dilemma is - Not my size, but this thing would sell on the bay and easily fund a targyle addiction for years. But, the trads... think of the trads! But on this thread I can't throw up the 3 digits I think it would get on ebay and maintain what I consider (and others have recently mentioned) the "honor" of the thread. So, I've decided to put it up for trade (although I suppose I'm still open for offers). I wear a 46r, 10.5 D, 18/34, and 40,42ish waste. 
Measuremeants: 
Pits are 21.5", waist is 20.5". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 24.5" sleeves.

































Harris Tweed goodness. One of the few tweeds yet to pass through Tweedy's closet.

I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:

Pits are 23", waist is 22". 33" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 26" sleeves.

*20* shipped or trade.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Forgive this rant.

I and other sellers on this thread often request personal payments on PayPal transactions because that saves on fees. Instead of selling something for, say, $27, we charge $25. That might not mean much to most folks, but it is often the better part of postage when you're calculating an asking price. Money goes into our pockets instead of PayPal, an entity that produces nothing of value but is simply a proverbial money changer. The only thing PayPal can, allegedly, do for a buyer is to get money back in case of getting ripped off.

I have never, ever heard of anyone getting ripped off on this forum. In my experience, sellers go the extra mile to describe things accurately. I have never received anything that wasn't as-described via this thread, but if I did, I am confident that the seller would make things right. I trust folks here way more than anyone on ebay or at PayPal.

My point is, please, if a seller asks for personal payment, honor that request. If you don't feel comfortable with that, then add a little extra to make up the difference. I don't mind folks I've never met in real life not trusting me--I'm the same way, I won't be offended. It does rub me the wrong way when I ask for personal payment and I end up with something less. Think of it this way: It's enough for gas to make that extra trip to the thrift store that might result in your dream what-have-you. 

Apologies, again, for the rant. Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## HalfLegend

andcounting said:


> My dilemma is - Not my size, but this thing would sell on the bay and easily fund a targyle addiction for ye*ars. But, the trads... think of the trads! But on this thread I can't throw up the 3 digits I think it would get on ebay and maintain what I consider (and others have recently mentioned) the "honor" of the thread.* So, I've decided to put it up for trade (although I suppose I'm still open for offers). I wear a 46r, 10.5 D, 18/34, and 40,42ish waste.


That's the sort of brotherly love that I well, love to see!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Beautiful Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3-patch University Blazer, 43L (see measurements)*

She's a beaut. Very soft shoulders and a great rare color that I'd call a shade darker than coral or a much richer salmon--but you could just call it red, too. The pictures don't capture the color, giving me another occasion to whine about my poor photo staging setup. The jacket is unusual in one other repect, single-button sleeves...go figure.

There are no obvious signs of wear, but there are a couple of spots (not stains) that are superficial and 100% guaranteed to come out at the cleaners.

$60 shipped.

Measures:
22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 31" length boc, 24.5" sleeves


*Dunn & Co. Scottish Tweed, no tagged size (somewhere between 36XL-38L?)*

This is another that requires a much better camera to deliver the information about the great colors throughout. It's only a little longish in sleeve and profile for me--the chest actually is fairly comfortable on my 37--although it's an English cut (a little more structured shoulder and with waist supression) and it's difficult for me to get a sense of how it would translate, I'd guess it'd be best on a tall 36 or 37... It's in excellent condition.

Asking $35 shipped.

Measurements:
19.5" ptp, 17.5" shoulder, 30" boc length, 25" sleeves


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> My point is, please, if a seller asks for personal payment, honor that request.


I don't want to get too far off topic here, but apparently some sellers (at SF, at least) have run into problems with PP over personal payments. I personally have stopped asking for personal payments in order to avoid issues with the PP police.

In support of what you're saying, however, this place runs very smoothly on the whole. I can't even begin to count all the things I've bought from the thrift exchange from who knows how many different sellers.


----------



## MidWestTrad

CMDC said:


> This thread is smoking today.


Without a doubt! Picked up one sack and a couple of ties today. Must remember not to look at this thread for the rest of the week so as to give paypal a rest.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AlanC said:


> I don't want to get too far off topic here, but apparently some sellers (at SF, at least) have run into problems with PP over personal payments. I personally have stopped asking for personal payments in order to avoid issues with the PP police.
> 
> In support of what you're saying, however, this place runs very smoothly on the whole. I can't even begin to count all the things I've bought from the thrift exchange from who knows how many different sellers.


Yeah, I absolutely understand where 3/2 is coming from here, but paypal does seem to be cracking down of the use/abuse of personal payments for sales.

Like seemingly everyone who has an account I have my gripes with paypal, maybe people here might look into google checkout? I've heard good things.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Not to interrupt the payment conversation, but I am in the market for a pair of 10.5 oxfords or PTBs. Please let me know if any of you gents are selling. Thanks.


----------



## HalfLegend

AlanC said:


> I don't want to get too far off topic here, but apparently some sellers (at SF, at least) have run into problems with PP over personal payments. I personally have stopped asking for personal payments in order to avoid issues with the PP police.
> 
> In support of what you're saying, however, this place runs very smoothly on the whole. I can't even begin to count all the things I've bought from the thrift exchange from who knows how many different sellers.


I agree that it can get fishy, and I don't know about others, but for most transactions over $75 I wont use PP, otherwise it seems quite legitimate to be sending $30 or $40 as a gift to someone, won't raise too many red flags.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Anyone want a J.Crew bucket hat?
reversible with madras on one side and blue oxford cloth on the other.
24 1/2" outside diameter around the band
$7 shipped?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Google check-out?

Not heard of it. I absolutely, positively loathe PP. Any alternative is much preferred. One thing I like about the exchange: People, a limited number, actually use checks. That's cool.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Yeah, I absolutely understand where 3/2 is coming from here, but paypal does seem to be cracking down of the use/abuse of personal payments for sales.
> 
> Like seemingly everyone who has an account I have my gripes with paypal, maybe people here might look into google checkout? I've heard good things.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. Dunn & Co Harris tweed. Excellent condition, double vented, flecked with brilliant colors. Click on the 4th photo and check it out. This is a robust tweed. Chest 21, Sleeve 23, Shoulder 18, Length 28.5. Made in Great Britain. $38
.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*The English Shop West Hartford Shawl Collar Hopsack Jacket, no tagged size 41-42R*
Sold, thanks!


----------



## straw sandals

^Gosh, George, that's an amazing coral jacket!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

This is a repost with drop. The other two jackets sold quickly, and this one earned oohs and aahs from numerous admirers, but mysteriously hasn't sold--so, how's about a drop for this one-of-a-kind slack jacket.

*Rare Brooks Brothers Vintage Houndstooth Tweed, circa 42R*

One-quarter lined, completely unstructured, three-patch pocket-ed, hook vented--with a throat latch, finished seams, and a totally cool patch interior pocket! It's in excellent shape, of course, and is a rare two-button sack with great proportions. This is the uber-trad fall/winter campus jacket par excellence.

There is no size tag but measures:

Ptp 22.5"
Length boc 30.5"
Shoulders 19.5"
Sleeves 24"

A steal, I should think, at $78 shipped or offer.* How's $65?*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

straw sandals said:


> ^Gosh, George, that's an amazing coral jacket!


Thanks, imagine how I felt finding it...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining tweeds--and offers very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, al*l prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.​
> *Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *1) Beautiful Classic Ivy-style 3/2 sack tweed with patch pockets! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely classic herringbone Harris Tweed! The tweed of this jacket is the classic Harris browny-tan herringbone, shot through with subtle vertical stripes of ochre and light blue, which are just visible in the weave from a distance and give the tweed its lovely handwoven Harris look. The jacket is half lined and half canvassed with a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and comes complete with the classic Harris-style leather football buttons!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds173.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds174.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds175.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds176.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds177.jpg/
> 
> *3) Harris Tweed in subtly-flecked basketweave* *Canvassed*
> 
> Another lovely Harris tweed in basketweave very subtly flecked with the occasional spots of dark red and blue, this is half-lined, Made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has the classic Harris buttons; four to a sleeve! It's half-canvassed, and in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> https://img839.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds178.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds179.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds181.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds182.jpg/
> 
> *4) Trad/Ivy 3/2 tweed sack with lapped seams and hooked vent! Canvassed.*
> 
> This is another wonderful 3/2 sack! As with the first 3/2 sack listed above, this one has a wonderful colourway that would fit perfectly into "Take Ivy"--and which, again, my camera utterly fails to do justice to. It has a lovely lapel roll, lapped seams across the back and the shoulders, a single hooked vent, and is half lined. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and has the classic two-button cuff. It's fully canvassed and in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35, or offer*
> 
> Tagged a 41R, but please see the *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 7/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> *NB: The fourth picture was taken with a flash, to show the texture and pattern better.*
> 
> https://img218.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds183.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds184.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds185.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds186.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds187.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds188.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds189.jpg/
> 
> *5) BEAUTIFUL dark brown--and subtly flecked!--herringbone Harris tweed!*
> 
> *ON HOLD!*
> 
> I purchased this from another member, but, alas, it's just a bit too small for me--which is a REAL shame, as it's a beautiful tweed; a very dark brown herringbone with subtle flecks of dark red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, perhaps one of my favourite everyday Harris colourways...
> 
> Anyway, this is a really lovely jacket that I'm sorry to part with. It's single vented, half-lined, and has the classic Harris football buttons in a complementary brown. It's half-canvassed and in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements: *
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds190.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds191.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds198.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds195.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds197.jpg/
> 
> *6) WONDERFUL vintage 2.5/3 sack Harris Tweed with lapped seams and hook vent! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *7) Bespoke herringbone tweed jacket Canvassed *
> 
> A nice, standard herringbone tweed that was custom-made in the USA. The tweed is the classic, everyday brown herringbone with the occasional fleck of orange and light blue; it's not Harris tweed, but it's easily comparable in quality. The jacket is fully lined with a single vent, and is half-canvassed. This is a very nice jacket indeed!
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds214.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds215.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds216.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds217.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds219.jpg/
> 
> *8) Bespoke Half-Norfolk tweed jacket* *Canvassed*
> 
> If you've been looking for a half-Norfolk jacket, and if this is your size, look no further! Made from a nice, heavy tweed with full canvassing this is a seriously robust jacket. It's half-lined with a single vent, and was custom made in New York. All of the front pockets are flapped (with non-functional football buttons on each flap), and the tweed is a lovely dark forest- and moss-green herringbone. This jacket does have some minor flaws. It's had two professional repairs to snags (one above the front chest pocket and one on the inside of the lapel fold), both of which are shown (the lapel repair is almost invisible) and some minor fraying at the bottom front of the inside lining at the hem and at the top of the inside breast pocket. Given these flaws, then, this lovely bespoke, full-canvassed half-Norfolk is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking just
> 
> *$36, or offer. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds002.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds003.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds005.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds006.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds009.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds010.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds018.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds020.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop--and offers welcome! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is simply gorgeous, but I'm going to have to admit that it's an inch too short for me, _*damn, damn damn...*_
> 
> The first thing to note about this tweed is obviously just that--the tweed! It's beautiful, and striking, and extremely rare (I've seen few other Harris tweeds that come close to the complexity of this one) and my pictures utterly fail to capture it. So, there's flash pictures (which are too bright) as well as regular pictures (which are too flat and dull) to give you some idea of what it's like.
> 
> The second thing to notice is that this is a bespoke Harris, made for someone with fairly regular measurements--hurrah! It was made by Alexandre, prior to their move to Savile Row, when their quality control was still very good indeed, and they were able to use it to capture some customers from long-established Row firms. (The quality control slipped a bit later on when they were on the Row, with their RTW jackets becoming stiffer and less well-crafted.)
> 
> This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. It's terrifically well-made, and I wish that it was just a bit longer, as I love these vibrant and rare Harris tweeds. It does have some very minor flaws, all shown: (1) There's been a tiny and almost invisible repair to the top seam of the outer breast pocket; (2) there are some minor watermarks to the lining (obviously, invisible when worn), and (3) the front buttons and cuff buttons are not from the same set; one set was replaced at one point. But they're very, very close, and won't be noticed as odd sets unless you're looking for this. In any case, this is a very easy fix if you're bothered by this! Otherall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition.
> 
> Give the sheer beauty and history of this superb jacket, and its flaws, I'm asking
> 
> just *$60, or offer,* *boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Length: 30 1/4
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> https://img834.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds031.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds032.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds034.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds035.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds039.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds040.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds045.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds046.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds051.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Belt sale;

1. J Crew Madras D-Ring Belt. Size Med/Large $11
2. LL Bean Cloth D-Ring Belt. Size Tagged 40 (Large) $11
3. BB Orange/Blue/White Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg $12
4. J.Press Red/Blue/Gold Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg. Size $12
5. No Name Blue Ribbon Belt Reversible Size Med.$11
6. Lands End Red Cloth Surcingle Belt. Size 32. $11
7. BB Olive Green Strech Surgingle Belt. Size 34/36. *SOLD*
8. No Name Reversible Leather Dark Brown / Black. Size 34. $10
9. Nice Brooks Brothers Surcingle Braided Linen/Leather. Size 32. $20

All are in very good like new or very gently used.

Please PM with interest. Can do deals on multiples.
Prices exclude S&H.


----------



## straw sandals

OK Gents,

Still no bites on the Southwicks. What if I offered all three for $75? Three fully canvassed Southwick suits from the late 1960's/ early 1970's for $75? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sometimes you have to be pretty patient since a lot of the forumites don't check in but once a week. That said, pictures of the damage on two of the suits (moth bites on one, tear on back of the other) would be helpful since not many are going to take the risk given that similar suits in pristine condition pop up fairly often at similar prices.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE TIE!*

When I was holding the Valhalla weavers tartan tie up to measure the length I discovered when it was held to the light that it has a tiny hole by the end of the blade. I hadn't noticed this before on any inspection, but since it's there this is now FREE with any other tie! (Or $2 to cover shipping, if you'd like it alone.)

*Plus, some price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> (Shipping to Canada for up to two ties will be the same as CONUS shipping.)
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> All items are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!​
> 1) Scarves!
> 
> a) Donegal tweed scarf; Made in Ireland.
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> b) Lambswool scarf.
> 
> A lovely colourful scarf that would be perfect with a dark topcoat or overcoat. Excellent condition, except for a single and almost invisible thread pull and the blacking out of the store name ("Strawbridge Clothiers") Hence
> 
> asking just $15, or offer
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters028.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters027.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters029.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters030.jpg/
> 
> 2) Group 2: Regimentals and heraldic
> 
> https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradties001.jpg/
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tradties002.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tradties003.jpg/ https://img211.imageshack.us/i/tradties004.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tradties006.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties007.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/tradties008.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/tradties010.jpg/
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1) Besley's Regimental; some minor rumpling from storage and keeper off on bottom two corners, hence just $12
> 2) J. Blades Argyle and Sutherland; handmade. $12
> 3) Talbott Boy's tie. Silk. $7
> 4) Land's End heraldic. $12
> 
> 3) Group 3: Tartan, Challis, BB Wool/Silk
> 
> https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tradties012.jpg/
> 
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradties013.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/tradties014.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tradties015.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradties016.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradties019.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/tradties018.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradties022.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/tradties020.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tradties021.jpg/
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1) Lochcarron Blackwatch tartan. Wool; Made in Scotland. Claimed
> 2) Valhalla weavers tartan. Handwoven; wool. 3 1/2" by 49" FREE
> 3) Brooks Brothers 70/30 wool/silk; woven in Italy. $14
> 4) Wool challis tie by Liberty of London. BEAUTIFUL! $14
> 
> 4) Group 4: Classic knits in wool & silk!
> 
> https://img152.imageshack.us/i/tradties023.jpg/
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tradties024.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/tradties025.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradties026.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tradties027.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/tradties028.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/tradties029.jpg/
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1) Wembley; all wool knit. Heathery grey. Claimed!
> 2) Made in the USA all wool knit. Classic navy. $14
> 3) "Arco" (faded maker's name); black silk knit; very Mad Men! $16
> 
> 5) Group 5:
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties031.jpg/
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradties032.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradties033.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradties034.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradties036.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties037.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tradties039.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties040.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tradties043.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/tradties044.jpg/
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Please avert purist eyes from 1 and 2!
> 
> 1) Gucci. Stitching loose on back, hence just $10
> 2) Shiaparelli. Good condition; minor rumpling, hence just $10
> 3) HA&E Smith of Bermuda; lovely made in England vinatge tie! $10
> 4) Roma silk. Good condition. $7
> 5) Greek emblematic. Excellent condition, but polyester, hence just $6
> 
> 6) Group 6: Bowtie!
> 
> The late 1950s interest in geometric shapes and early 1960s interest in psychedelic drugs are both evident in this tie! Excellent condition, even if somewhat weird, hence $12
> 
> https://img221.imageshack.us/i/tradties045.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/tradties046.jpg/​*


*​*


----------



## straw sandals

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Sometimes you have to be pretty patient since a lot of the forumites don't check in but once a week. That said, pictures of the damage on two of the suits (moth bites on one, tear on back of the other) would be helpful since not many are going to take the risk given that similar suits in pristine condition pop up fairly often at similar prices.


Sorry, sorry. I'm just in "cleaning mode" and want them out! There are more pictures of all the suits on the photobucket site. I just didn't want to clog the forum with big pictures. Here's the damage on the Glen plaid:

https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af68/dmgreenberg/IMG_1620.jpg

https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af68/dmgreenberg/IMG_1619.jpg

...and here's the damage to the front of the trousers on the grey stripe.

https://i994.photobucket.com/albums/af68/dmgreenberg/IMG_1605.jpg

There are also pictures of the green suit, but I'm just writing that off as a project. You're probably right that these prices are still a little high, so I'll lower the price on these Southwicks for $60 for all three. That's what I paid, and I hope that someone is interested at that price. If not, then I'll post 'em up to eBay. Thanks to all, gents, and sorry to take up so much forum space.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All ties are in excellent used condition unless otherwise noted. That means that they are free of stains, snags, tears, etc. but may have wrinkles from being tied. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. All ties are 100% silk unless otherwise noted. I will list two numbers with each tie, width/length.

If you buy multiple items, take a discount of $2 per item for the second and each subsequent.

1. New With Tag (NWT) Polo RL linen tie. 3/55.5 $20.***SOLD***

2. NWT Polo RL silk. 2.75/55.5 $20.

3. Ben Silver NWOT. This tie has a great deal of body and may be some sort of multiple fold type tie. See the "VII" on the tag. 3.5/59 $22.

4. Huntington Repp. Huntington was a great mailorder operation providing traditional menswear in the US. They are much missed. 3.5/57 $15.

5. Lands End Repp. 3.25/57 $10

6. Brooks Brothers horizontal stripe. 4/58 $12.

7. Kenneth Gordon. 3.75/61 $12.

8. Cool vintage Reis of New Haven. 3.75/57 $10.

9. Robert Talbott BOC. Heavy silk tie. 4/60 $14.

10. Gant madras tie. 3/56 $10.***SOLD***

11. Polo RL madras tie. 3.5/58 $15.

12. Breuer tie. Like new. 3.5/59 $20.

13. Big Group of Knit Ties. Think of this as a set of tools. When you go to Sears to get a Craftsman tool set, do you want the 56 piece set or the 258 piece set? We all know the answer. Buy these ties and you will always have the right color. Cotton, Wool, Cotton/Wool blend. Most tagged ties are made in US. I found a few more which didn't make the photo but will be include. $25. At this price, I am not going to measure these ties.***SOLD***

14. Trafalgar braces. Burgundy/Blue-Green. $15.

15. Lacoste steerhide belt. Marked 36 and that's what it measures to the middle hole. $15.
[URL="https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/?action=view&current=z315.jpg"]


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All shirts are in excellent used condition unless otherwise noted. That means that they are free of stains, snags, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price.

1. Brooks Brothers blue & white striped Supima OCBD. This shirt has the much sought after unlined collar. 15.5x34. $20.***SOLD***


2. Brooks Brothers striped cotton BD. 15x33 $16.


3. Brooks Brothers Blue with white stripes. 15.5x34. $16.


4. Polo RL Estate model. French Cuffed white shirt. 17.5x35. $20.


5. Brioni white, French cuffed dress shirt. 15.5x34. This has two places with tiny spots or a faint gray line, pointed out by the pen and the knife respectively in the photo. These two are not particularly noticeable. The spots are on a sleeve and the line in on the front, a few inches below where a pocket would be. It also has one missing button on the front. $20.***SOLD***


----------



## MDunle3199

*AE Randolph 10.5 EE*

Allen Edmonds Randolph in beautiful condition. Look practically unworn. Black Custom Calf Size 10.5 EE Asking *SOLD *shipped to the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## rabidawg

MDunle3199 said:


> Allen Edmonds Randolph in beautiful condition. Look practically unworn. Black Custom Calf Size 10.5 EE Asking $50 shipped to the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


Fantastic deal.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*SOME PRICE CUTS*

Brooks Brothers Supima cotton OCBD. Unlined collar, no issues. 16/32. Asking $25 shipped Conus.

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/bbsupima1.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/bbsupima.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Reds. Nice heavy chinos that look to have been worn once, but have yet to be laundered. Flat front, no cuffs. Tagged 36/34 and measure about the same. Asking $35 *>>$30* shipped CONUS

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/bbreds.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/bbreds1.jpg/

Two new BB Polos, both yellow, both XXL. One still has the tags. Neither has been worn or laundered. Asking $30 *>>$25* each shipped CONUS

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/bbpolo.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbpolocourse1.jpg/

Borsolino cap. This has some wear, but there is plenty left in it. Marked a M, it is a little difficult to read the fabric content, but looks to be 90% wool, 5% alpaca and 5% mohair. Asking $35 *>>$25* shipped CONUS

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/borsq.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/bors1.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/bors2.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

First a pair that no trad should be able to resist and they just don't make them any more, at least not in the USA, which these were. A pair of Bass Weejuns in VERY lightly used condition. These were probably worn only once or twice. They are Brush Off with leather soles and combination heels. Made in the USA versions of this shoe in this good condition are very hard to find. Size 9.5 D...asking $57.50 *>>NOW $52.50* *>>$45* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE WEEJUN PICS:* https://img196.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=weejuns.jpg

A very nice pair of Alden NSTs in black calf, size 11 C. There is lot's of wear left in both the soles and heels. The uppers are excellent save on small nick to the side of the right shoe. It is visible in the picture taken from the side. Asking $57.50 *>>NOW $52.50* *>>$45* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE NST PICS:* https://img253.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aldennst.jpg

A beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds Chester full brogues in black calf, size 9.5 B. The uppers on these are in perfect condition with only the normal creasing found in a pre-owned shoe. The heels and soles have plenty of wear remaining. Asking $67.50 *>>NOW $62.50* *>>$55* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE CHESTER PICS:* https://img831.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aechester.jpg

*And a few remaining items, including these Dexter penny loafers.*

NOS Dexter penny loafers. Size 10 M, leather soles and USA made. Asking $47.50 *>>NOW $42.50* *>>NOW $37.50* *>>$35* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE DEXTER PENNY LOAFER PICS:* https://img703.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dexg.jpg

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* *>>$25* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
[URL="https://]

This is a grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50**>> NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* shipped CONUS.

[URL="https://]
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## brozek

These are sold - thanks!



brozek said:


> To contribute to a run of great tweeds, I have two _neeeear_-matching Harris Tweed jackets that I'll let go for a song - *$25 each, or the pair for $45 (shipping included*). They measure _exactly _the same, and although they don't have a size tag, I'd put them somewhere around 42-44R (maybe even L). They also lack store/brand tags (other than the Harris Tweed patch), so their provenance is mysterious. _Eerie_, even! In any case, here are the measurements and some photos. It's hard to tell, but one jacket has a few more blue threads in the weave than the other, so one has just a slight bluish-cast and the other is true gray. Other important details include lapped seams, very light shoulder padding, and patch waist pockets. Thanks!
> *
> Measurements (identical for the jackets)*
> Chest - 22.5" (armpit-to-armpit)
> Shoulders - 18"
> Sleeves - 26" (top of shoulder to cuff)
> Length - 31" (bottom of collar to hem)
> 
> *Jacket #1 - True Gray*
> 
> *
> 
> Jacket #2 - Bluish-gray*
> 
> *Both*


----------



## catside

MDunle3199 said:


> Allen Edmonds Randolph in beautiful condition. Look practically unworn. Black Custom Calf Size 10.5 EE Asking $50 shipped to the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


Practically free! Somebody kop this!


----------



## KvnO

closerlook said:


> yeah, I'd love some measurements and pictures.


Alrighty. Sorry it took so long to get these uploaded.

Again, this is a navy HSM overcoat. It feels fairly heavy and has two exterior plus one interior pockets.

Measurements of the coat:

Pit-to-pit: 26"
Length: 44.5"
Sleeve from shoulder seem: 26.5"
Across shoulders: 18"

And, a link to the images. Sorry for the poor quality images. My tripod's on loan to a friend and the room's a bit of a cave. I can take more pictures (and of better quality) if anyone wants me to, I just wanted to get something up.

There are some flaws with the coat. The bottom button is missing from the front. And, it looks like the lining was torn (or is tearing) where it meets the rear vent (I tried to show this in the last image). Finally, it needs to be cleaned.

I'm new to all this so I'm not entirely sure how much to ask, but if anyone wants to PM me an offer, I'm open to any.

Thanks.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Belt sale;

1. J Crew Madras D-Ring Belt. Size Med/Large $10
2. LL Bean Cloth D-Ring Belt. Size Tagged 40 (Large) $10
3. BB Orange/Blue/White Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg *SOLD Pending Payment*
4. J.Press Red/Blue/Gold Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg. *SOLD Pending Payment*
5. No Name Blue Ribbon Belt Reversible Size Med. $8
6. Lands End Red Cloth Surcingle Belt. Size 32. $10
7. BB Olive Green Strech Surgingle Belt. Size 34/36. *SOLD*
8. No Name Reversible Leather Dark Brown / Black. Size 34. $10
9. Nice Brooks Brothers Surcingle Braided Linen/Leather. Size 32. $20

All are in very good like new or very gently used.

Please PM with interest. Can do deals on multiples.

Prices exclude S&H.


----------



## jfkemd

Price drop.
Olive green blazer has been claimed
Camel sports coat--reduced to $40 shipped



jfkemd said:


> *Langrock-Princeton 3/2 Sacks*
> camel sports coat and the elusive olive/bottle green blazer
> 
> here are a couple of excellent specimens
> they have all the details--soft natural shoulders
> patch pockets, stitched/lapped seams,
> hooked vents
> 
> both are in excellent condition. no flaws on my inspection
> both are half lined and these are intact
> 
> measurements for both:
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 23.5
> length BOC: 31.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> $45 each shipped CONUS
> PM with questions
> see pictures for details


----------



## TweedyDon

*Someone should steal those tweeds from bozek!*

*UPDATES:*

*9) GORGEOUS BESPOKE Harris Tweed by Alexandre, prior to their move to Savile Row! Canvassed*

This is simply gorgeous, but I'm going to have to admit that it's an inch too short for me, _*damn, damn damn...*_

The first thing about this tweed is obviously just that--the tweed! It's beautiful, and striking, and extremely rare (I've seen few other Harris tweeds that come close to the complexity of this one) and my pictures utterly fail to capture it. So, there's flash pictures (which are too bright) as well as regular pictures (which are too flat and dull) to give you some idea of what it's like.

The second thing to notice is that this is a bespoke Harris, made for someone with fairly regular measurements--hurrah! It was made by Alexandre, prior to their move to Savile Row, when their quality control was still very good indeed, and they were able to use it to capture some customers from long-established Row firms. (The quality control slipped a bit later on when they were on the Row, with their RTW jackets becoming stiffer and less well-crafted.)

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. It's terrifically well-made, and I wish that it was just a bit longer, as I love these vibrant and rare Harris tweeds. It does have some very minor flaws, all shown: (1) There's been a tiny and almost invisible repair to the top seam of the outer breast pocket; (2) there are some minor watermarks to the lining (obviously, invisible when worn), and (3) the front buttons and cuff buttons are not from the same set; one set was replaced at one point. But they're very, very close, and won't be noticed as odd sets unless you're looking for this. In any case, this is a very easy fix if you're bothered by this! Otherall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition.

Give the sheer beauty and history of this superb jacket, and its flaws, I'm asking

just *$60, or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30 1/4
Shoulder: 19

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds031.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds032.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds034.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds035.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds039.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds040.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds045.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds046.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/chickenstweeds051.jpg/

*10) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*

*This was previously listed, and appears in this post with a price drop:*

Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!

Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $20, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates below!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.​
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *​*
> 
> 1) Beautiful Classic Ivy-style 3/2 sack tweed with patch pockets! Canvassed
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 2) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed Canvassed
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 3) Harris Tweed in subtly-flecked basketweave Canvassed
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 4) Trad/Ivy 3/2 tweed sack with lapped seams and hooked vent! Canvassed.
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 5) BEAUTIFUL dark brown--and subtly flecked!--herringbone Harris tweed!
> 
> I purchased this from another member, but, alas, it's just a bit too small for me--which is a REAL shame, as it's a beautiful tweed; a very dark brown herringbone with subtle flecks of dark red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, perhaps one of my favourite everyday Harris colourways...
> 
> Anyway, this is a really lovely jacket that I'm sorry to part with. It's single vented, half-lined, and has the classic Harris football buttons in a complementary brown. It's half-canvassed and in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $30, or offer
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds190.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds191.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds198.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds195.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds197.jpg/
> 
> 6) WONDERFUL vintage 2.5/3 sack Harris Tweed with lapped seams and hook vent! Canvassed
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 7) Bespoke herringbone tweed jacket Canvassed
> 
> A nice, standard herringbone tweed that was custom-made in the USA. The tweed is the classic, everyday brown herringbone with the occasional fleck of orange and light blue; it's not Harris tweed, but it's easily comparable in quality. The jacket is fully lined with a single vent, and is half-canvassed. This is a very nice jacket indeed!
> 
> Asking just $30, or offer
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20 3/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds214.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds215.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds216.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds217.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds219.jpg/
> 
> 8) Bespoke Half-Norfolk tweed jacket Canvassed
> 
> If you've been looking for a half-Norfolk jacket, and if this is your size, look no further! Made from a nice, heavy tweed with full canvassing this is a seriously robust jacket. It's half-lined with a single vent, and was custom made in New York. All of the front pockets are flapped (with non-functional football buttons on each flap), and the tweed is a lovely dark forest- and moss-green herringbone. This jacket does have some minor flaws. It's had two professional repairs to snags (one above the front chest pocket and one on the inside of the lapel fold), both of which are shown (the lapel repair is almost invisible) and some minor fraying at the bottom front of the inside lining at the hem and at the top of the inside breast pocket. Given these flaws, then, this lovely bespoke, full-canvassed half-Norfolk is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking just
> 
> $34, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds002.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds003.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds005.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds006.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds009.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds010.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds018.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds020.jpg/*


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Crown Windsor Bostonian vintage tan pebble grain longwings. These shoes are high quality and have the same excellent proportions of the classic Florsheim gunboats. Double sole, stacked leather heel. "Hand Lasted" 8 1/2 B. $29.>>>$26


2. Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft made in US brown tassel loafers. 9 1/2 E. $22.***SOLD***

3. Wright brown plain toe bluchers, leather stacked heels. Quality shoes. 7 1/2 D. $24.***SOLD***

4. Dexter Made in US. Excellent condition, heels and soles are almost new. 10 1/2 M. $25>>>$22


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

1. Brooks Brothers 1818 3 roll 2 sack blazer. Trad staple in great condition. Lower pockets are patch. Tagged 42R. Measures Ch 22, Sl 24, Sh19, L 31. Single vent. A steal at $55.***SOLD***

2. Norman Hilton two button darted sport coat. Patch pocket on chest. Single vent. Sized 43L. Measures Ch 22, Sl 24, Sh 19, L 31. Spectacular material, the colors are about the same shades as Black Watch. This one really pops. I have never seen on like it. Excellent condition. The second photo gives color accurately. $60>>>>$52


----------



## brozek

I bought this Lands' End cricket sweater for myself about six months ago. I knew it was too big, but I liked it so much and I don't own anything similar, so I couldn't pass on it. Lo and behold, I found the identical sweater in a medium last week, so I can let the large go without feeling bad! It's heavy, 100% cotton, and in fantastic shape. It's a little hard to tell in the photos, but the dark stripes are navy, not black. I'm asking *$20 shipped*. Thanks!

*Measurements:*
Tagged - Large 42-44
Chest (armpit to armpit) - 23"
Shoulders - 19"
Sleeves (shoulder to end of sleeve) - 25.5"
Length (back of collar to hem) - 28"

*Photos:*


----------



## DFPyne

Tie Blow Out!
1 Tie - $13
2 Ties - $22
3 Ties - $30


Group A - Emblematics: 
A1. Red Duck Emblematic, Chaps 100% Silk, 3.5 Inches Wide
A2. Blue Norwegian Flag with Red Stripe, Odin 100% Polyester, 3.25 Inches Wide 
A3. British Khaki Bald Eagle, William Dodson Limited 65% Silk 35% Polyester (Unlined), 3 Inches Wide 
A4. Eager Beaver Emblematic, Littler Seattle (Clubs By Blandford), 100% Polyester, 4 Inches Wide
A5. Green Pelican with Golf Club, T. Foley Designs – New York, 100% Silk, 3 Inches Wide
A6.Blue with Red Tennis Racquets, Le Grande’s – Augusta,Ga & Aiken, S.C., 100% Polyester, 4 Inches Wide 
A7. Bank of America Logo, Vinyard Vines Custom Collection, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.75 Inches 


Group B – Stripes, Plaids, Polka Dots and Solids
B1. Red, Navy & White Stripes, Barbara Blank, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3 Inches
B2. Burgundy, Gold & Navy Stripes (Kings Dragon Guards), Robert Talbot for Powers & Goode, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.25 Inches 
B3. Red, White & Blue Stripes, Sears Classic Collection, 100% Polyester 
B4. SOLD 
B5. Red, Green, Blue & Turquoise Tartan (MacGillivray) 100% New Wool Made in Scotland, 2.75 Inches 
B6. Black with Red Dots, Tag Missing, Feels like 100% Silk, 4 Inches 
B7. Solid Brown, Austin Reed of Regent Street, 100% Wool, 3 Inches
B8. Solid Yellow, Ferrell Reed for Nordstrom, 100% Wool, 3.25 Inches


Group C- Paisleys
C1. Red, Blue & Yellow, Fine Threads Seattle, 100% Silk, 3 Inches
C2. Red, Grey, Blue & White, Robert Talbot for Nordstrom, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.5 Inches 
C3. Red, Blue, Orange and White, Etienne Aignes, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
C4. Blue, Tan, Olive, Albert Limited, 100% Wool Made in England, 3 Inches 
C5. Brown, Blue, Red, No Brand, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
C6. Olive, Blue, Orange, Albert Limited, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 


Group D – Flowers & Simple Patterns
D1. Red, White & Blue Flower, Yves Saint Laurent, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.5 Inches
D2, Red, Green, White & Blue Flower, Lands’ End, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.25 Inches
D3. Red, White, Blue & Grey Chains, Lord & Taylors, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
D4. Red, White and Blue Flower, Stonehenge, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
D5. Yellow & Grey Flower (Medium Stain towards bottom but blends in), Brooks Brothers (Black Label), 100% Silk, 3.5 Inches 
D6. Brown & Tan Flower, Lands End Charter Collection, 100% Silk, 3.25 Inches 
D7. Brown with Teal Flowers, Donna Karen Signature, 65% Wool 35% Silk, 4 Inches


----------



## DFPyne

Charcoal Flannels - 32" Waist, 31" (+3) Inseam. No brand, other than Palm Beach (R) on the button. A solid pair of flannels for a good price. [$30 shipped]

Medium Brooks Brothers Polos [1 for $30, 2 for $55, All 3 for $70] Stock Up Before Spring!
1. Saint Jude White Polo (with patch on sleeve)
2. Light Blue
3. Heather Navy

Brooks Brothers Pleated Tuxedo Shirt 16-33. Vintage, takes only 3 studs. [$30 shipped]

Please make offers, especially if you want to throw in a few of the ties above.


----------



## CMDC

Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue ocbd
15.5 x 32
$20 conus


----------



## CMDC

Barbour Bedale
Sage color
Size 44

This Barbour is in outstanding condition. There are no tears or snags to the lining. It is outfitted for the snap in liner. The outer shell is also in excellent condition. No signs of drying out; no nicks or other damage. Pocket linings are all excellent--moleskin in chest pockets, tartan lining in waist pockets.

I'm happy to provide other pictures upon request.

$135 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

The Harris Tweed by Alexandre and the Strawbridge Clothiers scarf have now both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMDC

Troy Guild ocbd sold


----------



## Steve Smith

All prices include US shipping.

1. The Elusive Unlined Collar Vintage Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD. Standard BB OCBD yellow. My night time photos always have a yellow tinge. The sheet under the shirt in photo #1 is white. 16x32. $25.


2. Another popular blast from the past. Sero 100% cotton blue pinpoint buttondown. 14.5x33. Excellent condition. $22.


----------



## jfkemd

both langrocks have been claimed.


----------



## closerlook

I just ebayed these.

not my cup of tea.

the shell is in excellent condition.

They could use an alden recraft in the not so distant future to get a nice welt and sole applied cleanly.
But the soles still have tons of life.

Just looking to get cost back and shipping.
$150 Shipped.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Brooks Brothers shirts. All are in prime condition, freshly laundered, with no stains, tears, frays, odors, etc. $16 each CONUS, all four for $50. Personal payment, please, if using PP.

First, a 17x33 non-iron French cuff in white.












Next, another 17x33 non-iron French cuff this one in blue:












Next, a (you guessed it) 17x32/33 button-down pinpoint with barrel cuffs:












Finally, a 346 in medium. Button-down, pinpoint type cloth.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops

McGregor flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. This is a fantastic flannel blazer - like a slack (unconstructed) jacket with very little body. Great TNSIL features - 3/2, sack, lapped seams, swelled edges, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, no padding in shoulders, relatively narrow lapels, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and hook vent. Condition - very good, has been worn, still lots of life remaining and no moth bites, snags, tears, wear spots, etc. The only negative is the buttons, which should be replaced.

No tagged size, but about a 42S
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 23 1/2"
BOC: 29"

Price: $20.00<<25.00<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker flannel reversable vest. The vest is in excellent condition - no apparent flaws. The quality of the vest is quite good. Sized and can not be adjusted.

Chest: 44"
Collar to hem in back: 23 1/2"

Price: $10.00<<14.00<<17.00<<21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

J Press flannel 3/2 sack blazer. Made in USA. Light padding in shoulders, 1/2 canvas, hook vent, and all the other standard features. Condition is excellent - no moth bites, snags, or wear spots.

Tagged: 50R, but seems more like a 46/48R or ML
Chest: 50"
Waist: 48.5"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 2.5" to let out
BOC: 31"

Price: $53.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $100 for both Press jackets)


*From my closet (just to heavy for South Carolina): *Genuine USN-issue peacoat. 32oz fabric (heavy stuff). Black in color. Standard anchor buttons. FLAW: There damage/wear spot where the fabric separated on the upper right lapel (pictured), which I could repair by sewing shut, if you prefer.

Tagged: 40R
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26"

Price: $45.00<<55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (will have to ship parcel post because of its bulk)


*From my closet (just to heavy for South Carolina)* LL Bean shawl-collared pull-over sweater. Fabric is blue and black. Made in USA. Fabric is 85% wool, 15% nylon. Condition is excellent.

Tagged: XL, but more like a large medium or small large.
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 33" (from center of back and unstretched so probably good for sleeves up to 36")

Price: $26.00<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


F.A. McCluer "Harvest Twill" shirt - like a light flannel. Condition is excellent. Made in India.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 49:
Sleeves: 34"
Neck: 15.5"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DFPyne

I am looking for a hippo emblematic tie. Preferably gold hippos on a navy tie, but I would entertain other color schemes.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Polo Tortoise Shell Sunglasses - P3 style frames with keyhole nose-bridge. Light tint to frames.

Sold pending payment.


----------



## Bermuda

PRICE DROP TO 25$!!! worn once Ralph Lauren American Living Navy blue Corduroy Blazer. 3/2 roll, natural shoulders!! A total Trad garment! Size XL. Silk lining in the sleeves. It is too small for me!The price tag on this was 125$!!!
​


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

DFPyne said:


> Group A - Emblematics:
> 
> A2. Blue Norwegian Flag with Red Stripe, Odin 100% Polyester, 3.25 Inches Wide


Not to be pedantic, but that's the Icelandic flag.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates on sweaters--offers still very welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> 1) XL BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart sweater hand-loomed in Ireland.
> 
> This is beautiful, and in excellent condition! There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be either heavyweight cotton or a heavy cotton-linen blend.
> 
> Asking $40, or offer
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Length (BOC) 26 1/2
> Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 21 1/2
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters012.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters015.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters019.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters014.jpg/
> 
> 2) XL Lovely Made in Scotland Braemar Fair Isle-style sweater
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 3) S Lord Jeff shetland sweater
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 4) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!
> 
> Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $20
> 
> Tagged a L, but please see
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 26
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/
> 
> 5) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater.
> 
> This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.
> 
> Chest: 23
> 
> Asking $18 or offer.
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/
> 
> 6) L UNWORN Filson wool shirt, style 864P MADE IN USA
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 7) M Pendleton tartan wool shirt MADE IN THE USA
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Belt sale;

1. J Crew Madras D-Ring Belt. Size Med/Large $9
2. LL Bean Cloth D-Ring Belt. Size Tagged 40 (Large) $9
3. BB Orange/Blue/White Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg *SOLD*
4. J.Press Red/Blue/Gold Ribbon Belt. Size Med/Lg. *SOLD*
5. No Name Blue Ribbon Belt Reversible Size Med. $8
6. Lands End Red Cloth Surcingle Belt. Size 32. $10
7. BB Olive Green Strech Surgingle Belt. Size 34/36. *SOLD*
8. No Name Reversible Leather Dark Brown / Black. Size 34. $10
9. Nice Brooks Brothers Surcingle Braided Linen/Leather. Size 32. $20

All are in very good like new or very gently used.

Please PM with interest. 
Prices exclude S&H.

End of the week whatever is left goes into the donations bin...


----------



## CMDC

Another addition to the sweater line up. A nice LLBean ski sweater. Made in Scotland of 100% New Zealand Wool.
Tagged L Tall
Measures 22 pit to pit; 28 length

The colors are charcoal and cream.

This sweater is extremely thick and heavy, a la the Norwegian. Same heft and density.

$35 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC,

Your recent offerings are hard to resist.


----------



## Spats

*Norman Hilton blue hopsack blazer, maybe a 38 or 40S? Untagged size.*

OK, I screwed up, bought the most beautiful blue blazer here, but it doesn't fit my nephew, son, or young friend of ours. Maybe it fits you!? I know that if it fit me I wouldn't be selling it. Wonderful construction. I love the unlined hopsack. It will breathe, and the finished seams and quarter lining really show a tailor's workmanship. This is far, far better than the usual mall stuff available to us today. If you are in the market for a warm weather blue blazer, and this fits you, buy it. I promise you'll be delighted with this jacket. 
PS, Tonylumpkin is more knowledgeable than me and a nice guy to boot. But I have to quibble with his comment below regarding darts. First, they're hardly noticeable, secondly, they make the jacket fit, and lastly, I just don't think that, back in the day, they would have kept a knowledgeable blue-blooded blazer buyer away from a top quality piece of work like this Norman Hilton. My .02 worth. -S.


tonylumpkin said:


> A beautiful Norman Hilton navy hopsack blazer. Sadly, a two button darted, but it has patch pockets and is fantastically constructed with latched vent, welted seams and canvass construction. No tagged size but the approximate measurements are:
> chest 22"
> sleeves 23" +2"
> sh 18"
> length 29 1/4"
> Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS
> 
> *MORE NORMAN HILTON PICS:* https://img219.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=normh.jpg
> 
> https://img443.imageshack.us/i/normm.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

^^^^3 patch pockets, check. Norman Hilton logo buttons? I say that's trad even with darts. Some will argue. Very nice jacket at a nice price. Take away the darts and that is a trad grail item.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

If you want to buy multiple items, take a discount of $4>>>$6 for the second and each subsequent item.


1. Bill's M2P, cuffed, 35.5x30, tagged 35 and let out slightly. $25.>>>>$22


2. Corbin wool, 36x30, pleated, cuffed, very little wear, color more accurate on photo 2. $25.>>>$22


3. Brooks Brothers Avantage Elliot model, 37x27.5, pleated, cuffed, these have small creases and some stitchmarks in the cuffs. They appear to be new and are probably a mistaken and not accepted initial alteration. I think these creases will iron out because the pants are new. $25.>>>$22


4. Brooks Brothers Hudson pants. Dark brown. 36x27.5. Flat front. $18.>>>$16


5. Polo RL embroidered with pheasants, flat front, new. 36x34. TRAD. $28.>>>$25


6. Polo RL Flat front, New, 36x30, no cuffs. Great pastel blue color. Spring is just around the corner. $25.>>>$22


7. Derby Tweed knickers, measure 36x22 and have a greenish hue. Great condition. $25.***SOLD***

8. J. Crew chinos, flat front, relaxed fit, 36x32. $20.>>>$18


----------



## Steve Smith

*PRICE REDUCTION AND CORRECTED MEASUREMENTS*

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

1. Norman Hilton two button darted sport coat. Patch pocket on chest. Single vent. Sized 43L. Measures Ch 22, Sl 25.5, Sh 18.5, L 32. Spectacular material, the colors are about the same shades as Black Watch. This one really pops. I have never seen on like it. Excellent condition. The second photo gives color accurately. No composition tag but it feels like medium weight wool. $60>>>>$52>>>>$45


----------



## closerlook

edit: never mind.


----------



## DFPyne

Charcoal Flannels - SOLD

Medium Brooks Brothers Polos [1 for 25, 2 for $45, All 3 for $60] Stock Up Before Spring!
1. Saint Jude White Polo (with patch on sleeve)
2. Light Blue
3. Heather Navy

Brooks Brothers Pleated Tuxedo Shirt 16-33. Vintage, takes only 3 studs. [$25 shipped]

All ties above, $10 each or offer. Please make an offer if you even remotely like the tie, I just want them out of the house and into a good home and will accept almost anything.


----------



## DFPyne

Here is a Vintage 3/2 Sack Brooks Brothers Suit – Size 41R with 36W Pants. The pattern is a very subtle but unique solid blue, herringbone alternating stripe pattern (see picture of pattern below). This suit also comes with a matching vest. This suit has all the right features, hooked vent, belt catch, quarter lined, 100% wool. I wished nothing more than for this to fit me, but because it didn’t it can now be yours.



41R Jacket:


Underarm to Underarm: 19.5”
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5”
Sleeve: 24” (+1)
Bottom of Collar to End: 30”

Vest:

Underarm to Underarm: 17”
Shoulder to Shoulder: 12”
Top to Bottom: 21.5”

Pants:

Waist: 36”
Inseam: 30” (+ 3) {No Cuff}

$90 Shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

The bespoke herringbone tweed jacket has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## MidWestTrad

Steve - sent you a PM on these two.



Steve Smith said:


> 11. Polo RL madras tie. 3.5/58 $15.
> 
> 12. Breuer tie. Like new. 3.5/59 $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 
(Shipping to Canada for up to two ties will be the same as CONUS shipping.)

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
[/CENTER][/B]

*All items are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!​*
*2) Group 2: Regimentals and heraldic*

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/tradties001.jpg/

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/tradties002.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tradties003.jpg/ https://img211.imageshack.us/i/tradties004.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/tradties006.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties007.jpg/ https://img814.imageshack.us/i/tradties008.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/tradties010.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Besley's Regimental; some minor rumpling from storage and keeper off on bottom two corners, hence just SOLD
2) J. Blades Argyle and Sutherland; handmade. SOLD
3) Talbott Boy's tie. Silk. $5
4) Land's End heraldic. SOLD

*3) Group 3: Tartan, Challis, BB Wool/Silk*

https://img146.imageshack.us/i/tradties012.jpg/

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/tradties013.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/tradties014.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/tradties015.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/tradties016.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/tradties019.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/tradties018.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/tradties022.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/tradties020.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/tradties021.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Lochcarron Blackwatch tartan. Wool; Made in Scotland. SOLD
2) Valhalla weavers tartan. Handwoven; wool. 3 1/2" by 49".

*When I was holding this up to measure the length I discovered when it was held to the light that it has a tiny hole by the end of the blade. I hadn't noticed this before on any inspection, but since it's there this is now Claimed! with any other tie!*

3) Brooks Brothers 70/30 wool/silk; woven in Italy. 4" $12
4) Wool challis tie by Liberty of London. BEAUTIFUL! SOLD

*4) Group 4: Classic knits in wool & silk!*

*ALL CLAIMED!*

*5) Group 5: *

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties031.jpg/

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradties032.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradties033.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradties034.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradties036.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties037.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tradties039.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties040.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tradties043.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/tradties044.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Gucci. Stitching loose on back, hence just $9
2) Shiaparelli. Good condition; minor rumpling, hence just $7
3) HA&E Smith of Bermuda; lovely made in England vinatge tie! $8
4) Roma silk. Good condition. $5
5) Greek emblematic. Excellent condition, but polyester, hence just Claimed!

*6) Group 6: Bowtie!*

The late 1950s interest in geometric shapes and early 1960s interest in psychedelic drugs are both evident in this tie! Excellent condition, even if somewhat weird, hence *Claimed!*

https://img221.imageshack.us/i/tradties045.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/tradties046.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

I've posted a pair of AE Park Ave in black calf, 11D in the sales forum.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> I just ebayed these.
> 
> not my cup of tea.
> 
> *SIZE 8 D
> *
> the shell is in excellent condition.
> 
> They could use an alden recraft in the not so distant future to get a nice welt and sole applied cleanly.
> But the soles still have tons of life.
> 
> Just looking to get cost back and shipping.
> $150 Shipped.


*PRICE DROP>> $140 Shipped
*


----------



## andcounting

Strangely... still available. Any trades out there? Or make an offer.



andcounting said:


> I still have the tweed below, but first up is my dilemma. I was walking by a thrift store, arms loaded, but just peaked out and saw a BB tag on a blue jacket... had to stop! The the gold buttons flashed in my widening eye... then the glance for darts - none! 3/2 roll, check. Hook vent, check. Soft shoulders, check. Two on the sleeve, check. Then, there it was - the breast patch pocket! Not only that - made in USA Golden Fleece!! What a find. I mean, I'm in N Florida - not exactly swimin in sacks here.
> My dilemma is - Not my size, but this thing would sell on the bay and easily fund a targyle addiction for years. But, the trads... think of the trads! But on this thread I can't throw up the 3 digits I think it would get on ebay and maintain what I consider (and others have recently mentioned) the "honor" of the thread. So, I've decided to put it up for trade (although I suppose I'm still open for offers). I wear a 46r, 10.5 D, 18/34, and 40,42ish waste.
> Measuremeants:
> Pits are 21.5", waist is 20.5". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed goodness. One of the few tweeds yet to pass through Tweedy's closet.
> 
> I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:
> 
> Pits are 23", waist is 22". 33" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> *20* shipped or trade.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Sweater Event! Gray ZipNeck and Green Zip Neck 100% Italian Merino Wool. Purple Argyle 100% Scottish Lambs Wool. All sweaters size Medium. All Sweaters in like new condition with only a couple of wearings. Cleaned at end of last season and not worn since. No damage or wear of any kind to any of these sweaters. $25 each shipped.


----------



## MDunle3199

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> BB Camel Hair Sack Sportcoat Size 43L. Olive Birdseye pattern with red windowpane. Only flaw is a slight hole near the left sleeve buttons. Asking $45 shipped to the lower 48. Please PM If interested.
> 
> Measurements are:
> 
> Length 32
> Shoulder 18.25
> Armpit 19
> Sleeve 26.25


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

Price Drop on the Polo Coat....now just *$30*. Other two are great jackets for *$25* each. I'd do *$60* for the trio. Just looking to pick up a little cash while cleaning the closet...then re-invest in the thread!

Edit: Sorry original post below....


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

original post (see price drop above).



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have for sale 3 lovely autumn/winter sports coats that just don't quite fit. I actually purchased all three of these, at one time or another, off of this forum - which I think vouches for their quality in and of itself. Just trying to break even (or come close) so the Polo is $40 and the other two are $30. All CONUS.
> 
> 1. Gorgeous 2B Tan Herringbone Tweed (measurements, description, and pictures from original poster):
> 
> _Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.
> 
> This is lovely, and, being Union-made in the USA, dates from a time when Polo clothing was actually well worth what you'd pay for it! This is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. This is very Brideshead Revisited! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18.5_
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds049.jpg/
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds052.jpg/
> 
> 2. Deep tweed herringbone for Sir Winston Ltd. (Omaha, NB). I'm almost certain the original seller said that this was made by Southwick and it appears to be, despite the absence of such marking. If not, it is of comparable quality. Brown and dark charcoal black with ever-so-subtle flecks of maroon and hunter green. Half-lined.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/1000000533.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/1000000532.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/1000000534.jpg/
> 
> 3. Perfect "Brooks Brothers 346" 3/2 Roll. Not tweed, but gives the slight appearance of such. Kind of light as it is only half-lined the colors a rich brown and black.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/1000000530.jpg/
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/1000000529.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/1000000528.jpg/[/IMG]
> 
> Pardon the quality of pictures and feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MAM


----------



## closerlook

*2 Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sacks in Glenn Plaid Tweed, 1 Woolrich Polar Bear heavy Wool Sweater*

2 Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sacks in Glenn Plaid Tweed, 1 Woolrich Polar Bear heavy Wool Sweater

the tweeds are both a true 40r
asking $65 Shipped or 120 for both.

The Woolrich sweater is size M
$45 Shipped

pics coming tonight.

pm in advance with interest.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS DROPS DROPS*

All prices to CONUS. OFFERS WELCOME.

*Ties:*

All made in the USA unless noted
$15 > $13 > $11 NOW $9 each, or 2 for $16
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
$32 > $29 > $26 NOW $23

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
$32 > $29 > $26 NOW $23

*Brooks Brothers Red Cableknit Shetland Wool Sweater*
Made in Hong Kong, Marked size 42 long. Measurements:
23" pit to pit
28 3/4" long from top of collar
21" sleeves
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes042.jpg/
$28 > $25 > $22 > NOW $20

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal 3/2 sack suit*
https://img194.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes036.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes037.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes039.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes041.jpg/

CLAIMED

* Corbin 2B Herringbone Blazer*
Measurements: 
18.5 Shoulders
21 Pit to pit
25.5 Sleeves
31.5 Length BOC

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
$30 > NOW $26

Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16.5-32
Unlined collar, no flaws.
https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/
$20 > NOW $18

13D Sebago USA-made Penny Loafers
$35 > $32
https://img521.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

nice nice please clear your pm box


----------



## HalfLegend

If I remember correctly, someone had a BB Navy Duffle or Toggle Coat in size M on here a while back. Has it sold? I'm perusing the market for a heavy coat right now, so if that person reads this, please PM me or repost (if it has not sold)

Thanks!

*Quick note, being a 16 year old High School Junior I don't have much to spend so I'm not looking for any mint condition Brooks Brothers coats, just something to wear to school and out around town etc. (So please don't be offended if I say your price is too high, I don't make much from tutoring and I can't break the bank on this, I know you guys understand). Thanks!


----------



## Reptilicus

Almost over. Gray Zip and Purple Argyle are SOLD. Green still Available.



Reptilicus said:


> Brooks Brothers Sweater Event! Gray ZipNeck and Green Zip Neck 100% Italian Merino Wool. Purple Argyle 100% Scottish Lambs Wool. All sweaters size Medium. All Sweaters in like new condition with only a couple of wearings. Cleaned at end of last season and not worn since. No damage or wear of any kind to any of these sweaters. $25 each shipped. More photos here: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/BB Green/


----------



## Nice Nice

Just cleared -- sorry



closerlook said:


> nice nice please clear your pm box


----------



## closerlook

pm sent.


----------



## DFPyne

Tie Blow Out!
Every Tie $10. Make an offer on Multiple ties. Make offers on any ties, I just want to get these out of the house.


Group A - Emblematics: 
A1. Red Duck Emblematic, Chaps 100% Silk, 3.5 Inches Wide
A2. Blue Icelandic Flag with Red Stripe, Odin 100% Polyester, 3.25 Inches Wide 
A3. British Khaki Bald Eagle, William Dodson Limited 65% Silk 35% Polyester (Unlined), 3 Inches Wide 
A4. Eager Beaver Emblematic, Littler Seattle (Clubs By Blandford), 100% Polyester, 4 Inches Wide
A5. Green Pelican with Golf Club, T. Foley Designs – New York, 100% Silk, 3 Inches Wide
A6.Blue with Red Tennis Racquets, Le Grande’s – Augusta,Ga & Aiken, S.C., 100% Polyester, 4 Inches Wide 
A7. Bank of America Logo, Vinyard Vines Custom Collection, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.75 Inches 


Group B – Stripes, Plaids, Polka Dots and Solids
B1. Red, Navy & White Stripes, Barbara Blank, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3 Inches
B2. SOLD
B3. Red, White & Blue Stripes, Sears Classic Collection, 100% Polyester 
B4. SOLD 
B5. Red, Green, Blue & Turquoise Tartan (MacGillivray) 100% New Wool Made in Scotland, 2.75 Inches 
B6. Black with Red Dots, Tag Missing, Feels like 100% Silk, 4 Inches 
B7. Solid Brown, Austin Reed of Regent Street, 100% Wool, 3 Inches
B8. Solid Yellow, Ferrell Reed for Nordstrom, 100% Wool, 3.25 Inches


Group C- Paisleys
C1. Red, Blue & Yellow, Fine Threads Seattle, 100% Silk, 3 Inches
C2. Red, Grey, Blue & White, Robert Talbot for Nordstrom, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.5 Inches 
C3. Red, Blue, Orange and White, Etienne Aignes, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
C4. Blue, Tan, Olive, Albert Limited, 100% Wool Made in England, 3 Inches 
C5. Brown, Blue, Red, No Brand, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
C6. Olive, Blue, Orange, Albert Limited, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 


Group D – Flowers & Simple Patterns
D1. Red, White & Blue Flower, Yves Saint Laurent, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.5 Inches
D2, Red, Green, White & Blue Flower, Lands’ End, 100% Silk Made in the USA, 3.25 Inches
D3. Red, White, Blue & Grey Chains, Lord & Taylors, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
D4. Red, White and Blue Flower, Stonehenge, 100% Silk, 3 Inches 
D5. Yellow & Grey Flower (Medium Stain towards bottom but blends in), Brooks Brothers (Black Label), 100% Silk, 3.5 Inches 
D6. Brown & Tan Flower, Lands End Charter Collection, 100% Silk, 3.25 Inches 
D7. Brown with Teal Flowers, Donna Karen Signature, 65% Wool 35% Silk, 4 Inches


----------



## TheWGP

*Clearance!*

Well, as everyone's noticed, sales are pretty slow - so I'm going to be straight up and try to set attractive prices to start off. I've steadfastly refused going to the 'bay with anything, and have so far succeeded, so let's keep that record pristine! :icon_smile_big:

All prices *include CONUS shipping.* Elsewhere PM me for a suprisingly affordable quote. Payment is via Paypal, personal payment preferred. First to pay gets the goods, BUT I'll work with you if you need a bit of time - just PM me and we can certainly work something out. TRADES gladly accepted - if you have anything lying around just PM me and let's make something happen!

As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge.

1) Oxxford olive trousers - Oxxford's signature Fawnskin flannel. Tagged 38 tall but measure 36 waist. They could be let out again 3 solid inches from where they were taken in, so they'll go up to a 39 waist without issue, PLUS if you let the pleats in front out they'll go to a 42 waist! 13" rise, so you need slightly less inseam than normal. Inseam measures 31" plus 3.5 inches turned up, no cuffs but that's enough to make some! You're aware of the handwork and amazing technique built into Oxxford products already, but these are even more special than usual due to the Fawnskin flannel. A pair of the Fawnskins sold on Ebay for $80 recently - preworn, not NWT or anything - and they don't come up that often. So, take me seriously that I'll sell for less here: asking just *$30 shipped!* Claimed pending payment!



2) Bill's Khakis poplins... in a nice rare salmon color for spring/summer wear! 100% Guaranteed to make your wife's eyes pop when you open the package! M2P model, tagged waist 36, measure maybe 36.5 or so. 2.75 inches to let in the waist as well. Rise is 12 inches, so you need slightly less inseam than usual. There's plenty of inseam though, it measures 33 with 1.5 inch cuffs and 1.5 inches turned up, so you could get these out to 37 or 38 inches if you really wanted to! :icon_smile_big: Excellent shape, ready to wear! Asking *$23 shipped.*



3) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, tagged waist 35, measure true. Model tag is absent, but I have a ton of Bills and these are M2P's. Rise is 12" so a little higher than usual so you need less inseam length - these are pretty high rise for an M2P pair. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up. Asking *$23 shipped.*



4) Bill's Khakis Original Twills for the larger gents - tagged waist 46 and measure true! 3" to let in the waist, so these could work for a waist 49" or down to maybe a 42" (the rear pockets are further apart than normal, so they can handle more taking in than normal.) These are FLAT FRONT model M2 in great shape, unfaded tag, little sign of wear. The rise on these is a solid 14" so plenty of room for a nice fit and allowing you to take a shorter inseam. The inseam measures 29" with 1" turned up, no cuffs. This is the only pair I've ever seen like this - if you hate that stuff never comes up in your size, well, here you go! Asking *$23 shipped.*



5) Byford of London black v-neck cashmere sweater. Size XL, pit to pit measures something like 46-48. Made in Madagascar. This actually came from my own closet after I decided I didn't need it. The cashmere is nice and soft. This is a standard piece you can wear over your OCBD and keep warm in without overheating like some of the bigger/thicker ones. Asking *$16 shipped.* Claimed pending payment!



6) Lands' End very light brown but not quite cream 70% Lambswool, 30% Cashmere mock-neck button-up sweater. Size XL, 46-48. Made in Japan - better constructed than the current Made in China stock. Another one from my own closet - it's just too similar to another sweater I already have. In great shape, spare button still attached, tags look new in pristine condition, still shiny & everything. Asking *$22 shipped.*



7)Barbour Chamois Hunting Shirt, tan color, Size L - measures 23"ish pit to pit, 30" long from bottom of collar. This is 85% cotton 15% polyester, Made in England, features all three current Royal Warrants on the tag. All buttons are there and the shirt is in great shape. Spare button included. An *identical* shirt to this just sold on the 'bay for $35 - get it from me for just *$25 including shipping!*



8) Brooks Brothers All Cotton Made in USA Fabric Woven in Italy dress shirt, size 17-35. Claimed!

9) Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke yellow dress shirt, size 18-37. 80's fabric, non-iron pinpoint. Great shirt - sleeves just a touch long on me or I'd still be wearing it. Again, my loss is your gain - just *$6 shipped.*



10) Brooks Brothers "The Original Polo Shirt" buttondown. Size 18-34/35. Claimed!

Saved the best for last! The first jacket I've listed in awhile, though I certainly have more to come including vintage BB stuff!
11) Brooks Brothers rectangular blue label with gold lettering 3/2 sack navy blazer with three patch pockets and single vent! The kicker? Size 36 - no, not a typo! Pit to pit = 20" so bang-on for a size 36ish! Tag is VERY hard to read but I promise, it's tagged 36 and measures true. Sleeves = 24" with 2" to let. Shoulders = 17". Length from bottom of collar = 28.5".

Yes, it's a small size, but this would be great for a younger gent, perhaps someone's young relative. Most interesting to me are the buttons - I haven't seen this button design before, and I have an identical vintage jacket (that's much larger, sadly!) that does not have these buttons. I'm sure that's just bad luck on my part, but still, it doesn't get much more trad than this! Asking *just $45 shipped* - get some lucky fellow all Trad-ready for spring!


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

1. Norman Hilton 3 roll 2 sack sport coat. Tagged 40L. Chest 22, Sh 18.25, Sl 25, L 31. Just a great jacket with no noticeable flaws. $45.


2. Brooks Brothers checked 3 roll 2 sack sport coat. No size tag. Seems like about a 40R. Chest 21.5, Sh 18, Sl 24.5, L 30.5. I found a small spot on the inside lining of this jacket. $42.


3. Brooks Brothers Feathertweed 3 roll 2 sack. Tagged 43L. This is vintage 346, not the same as outlet stuff. Chest 22.5, Sh 18.25, Sl 25.5, L 32. $45.


----------



## TheWGP

*Shoes! Genuine Peccary & Genuine Shell Cordovan!*

I have two pairs of shoes to pass along. Both are excellent examples and I'd love to find them a good home. Shipping is included to CONUS, I'll ship internationally, just PM me for a reasonable quote. Payment is via Paypal - trades welcome, though - just PM me if you think you might have anything I'd like!

1) Church's Custom Grade Genuine Peccary, tagged 11B and I've been told this is US sizing. These are tassel loafers in a classic style. Very wearable - in fact, I originally hoped I'd be able to wear them, thinking the 11B was UK which might fit me - but no, these are 11B US and too small for me.  Peccaries are small animals somewhat resembling pigs, found mostly in South America. Their skins make for very attractive, hard-wearing shoes. On this pair, the original heels & soles are still present, allowing for easy restoration. The heels are in decent shape; the soles will need attention sometime soon, though they have wear left in them yet. It isn't every day you run across peccary anything - let alone a pair of peccary shoes from a quality maker like Church's. With that in mind, I'm asking *$76 shipped.*



2) Martin Drake Imperial Genuine Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers in #8 burgundy. These are a vintage pair, but are in great shape. Size 11C or so - the internal size marking is worn away but the shoe is still in good shape. The only blemish to mention is on one shoe, around the mouth some material is missing - other than that, these are in pristine shape, though they are vintage and will have the occasional nick or loose thread. The heels are pristine replacements - the soles have some wear left, but will need attention at some point - you could probably topy them and wait until the heels need replacing too - that's what I would do to get the most miles out of the shoes! The soles say "Genuine Shell Cordovan / Fully Leather Lined" so you can have confidence that they are shell. They've been carefully conditioned and I feel confident in saying that they should last you many years yet with further conditioning and care. These are every bit the equal of the vintage Florsheim models, in my eyes - I even compared them directly side by side and these shoes are a quality pair! Given all of the above, they're a steal at just *$85 shipped!*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Paypal. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All used items are in excellent used condition free of stains, tears, etc. Pay within 2 hours unless otherwise agreed upon. If you want to know the cost with foreign shipping, DON"T ASK ME HOW MUCH. Give me a proposal and commit to buying at your proposed price. The USPS website has a calculator which can be used to determine approximate cost.

1. Allen Edmonds Wingham black tassel loafers. 9.5D. Excellent overall condition. Some buildup of polish on top of shoes. $33.


2. Bostonian cap toe bluchers, cordovan color, 12D, excellent condition. $26.


----------



## anonymouz

If my shoulders were just a bit wider I would've snatched up that BB sack blazer already.

narrow shoulders...:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Cardinals5

New Items and More Drops

McGregor flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. This is a fantastic flannel blazer - like a slack (unconstructed) jacket with very little body. Great TNSIL features - 3/2, sack, lapped seams, swelled edges, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, no padding in shoulders, relatively narrow lapels, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and hook vent. Condition - very good, has been worn, still lots of life remaining and no moth bites, snags, tears, wear spots, etc. The only negative is the buttons, which should be replaced.

No tagged size, but about a 42S
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 23 1/2"
BOC: 29"

Price: $20.00<<25.00<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*From my closet (just to heavy for South Carolina): *Genuine USN-issue peacoat. 32oz fabric (heavy stuff). Black in color. Standard anchor buttons. FLAW: There damage/wear spot where the fabric separated on the upper right lapel (pictured), which I could repair by sewing shut, if you prefer.

Tagged: 40R
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26"

Price: $40.00<<45.00<<55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (last drop before eBay)


F.A. McCluer "Harvest Twill" shirt - like a light flannel. Condition is excellent. Made in India.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 49:
Sleeves: 34"
Neck: 15.5"

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick 3/2 tweed sack. Perfect TNSIL-style: full canvas, 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, swelled edges, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined. The colors are charcoal/white herringbone with light blue and red pinstripes. Obviously worn, but no flaws such as moth bites, snags, etc. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but measures to about a 40-42S
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 29.5"

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Harris Tweed 3/2 sack tweed by Huntington. Another great TNSIL item: 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, lapped sleeve and center back seams, swelled edges, hook vent, 1/2 lining, 2 buttons on the sleeve. The colors are marl brown/black herringbone with an ocre pinstripe. Obviously worn, but no flaws of any kind. Made in USA.

Tagged: 44R
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 23.75"
BOC: 30"

Price: $50.00; Sold, pending payment (sorry about the rumpled jacket - it was folded in my closet)


J. Press pinpoint forward point shirt. Condition is flawless. Straight from the dry cleaner. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16x36
Chest: 48"
Neck 16"
Sleeves: 36"

Price: $25.00; Sold, pending payment


Two (2) F.A. MacCluer light blue ocbds. The 2-ply Egyptian cloth is nice and hefty. Made in USA. No flaws of any kind. Straight from the dry cleaner.

Tagged: 17x35 (measurements are the same on both shirts)
Chest: 54"
Neck: 17"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $40.00 shipped for both ocbds.


Corbin "Natural Shoulder Trousers" navy corduroy pheasant emblematic pants. Flat front, no cuffs. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 43.5"
Inseam: 33" + 3" to let out
No cuffs

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS ON REMAINING SWEATERS!*

*Please PM with interest and offers--and offers VERY welcome!*

*1) XL BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart sweater hand-loomed in Ireland.*

This is beautiful, and in excellent condition! There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be either heavyweight cotton or a heavy cotton-linen blend.

*Asking $35 or offer*

Chest: 23 1/2
Length (BOC) 26 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 21 1/2

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters012.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters015.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters019.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tradlysweaters014.jpg/

*2) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $20 *

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/

*5) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, from the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $17 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Hickey Freeman & Son Grey Multi-stripe Flannel, 43*

This is a beautiful canvassed suit in a substantial weight flannel, and it's in excellent condition. The only thing to be noted is that it appears to have been pressed to a 3-button stance, which may take a little effort to correct--but perhaps your cleaners can handle rolling the lapel.

Measures: 23.5" ptp, 19" shoulders, 31" length boc, and 25" sleeves
Trousers: 18.5" (37"), 31" inseam _w/1.75" cuffs_

A great suit, only $65 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Drop.*

This is a repost with drop. The other two jackets sold quickly, and this one earned oohs and aahs from numerous admirers, but mysteriously hasn't sold--so, how's about a drop for this one-of-a-kind slack jacket.

*Rare Brooks Brothers Vintage Houndstooth Tweed, circa 42R*

One-quarter lined, completely unstructured, three-patch pocket-ed, hook vented--with a throat latch, finished seams, and a totally cool patch interior pocket! It's in excellent shape, of course, and is a rare two-button sack with great proportions. This is the uber-trad fall/winter campus jacket par excellence.

There is no size tag but measures:

Ptp 22.5"
Length boc 30.5"
Shoulders 19.5"
Sleeves 24"

A steal, I should think, at $78 shipped or offer. How's $65?*>>$60?*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.

*Beautiful Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3-patch University Blazer, 43L (see measurements)*

She's a beaut. Very soft shoulders and a great rare color that I'd call a shade darker than coral or a much richer salmon--but you could just call it red, too. The pictures don't capture the color, giving me another occasion to whine about my poor photo staging setup. The jacket is unusual in one other repect, single-button sleeves...go figure.

There are no obvious signs of wear, but there are a couple of spots (not stains) that are superficial and 100% guaranteed to come out at the cleaners.

$60 shipped.>>$55.

Measures:
22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 31" length boc, 24.5" sleeves


*Dunn & Co. Scottish Tweed, no tagged size (somewhere between 36XL-38L?)*

This is another that requires a much better camera to deliver the information about the great colors throughout. It's only a little longish in sleeve and profile for me--the chest actually is fairly comfortable on my 37--although it's an English cut (a little more structured shoulder and with waist supression) and it's difficult for me to get a sense of how it would translate, I'd guess it'd be best on a tall 36 or 37... It's in excellent condition.

Asking $35 shipped.>>$32.

Measurements:
19.5" ptp, 17.5" shoulder, 30" boc length, 25" sleeves


----------



## rabidawg

*Two Oxxford suits - c. 42R*

Apologies if this is Trad-tangential, but I have two Oxxford suits to offer. Both were made for the same gentleman are are essentially the same size. No tagged size, but they measure out to about 42R. However, please see measurements below.

Fully canvassed. No fabric tag, but clearly all wool. The amount of handwork on this duo is incredible. Both are in excellent condition. The only flaws noted are a few very small stains on the right front skirt of the glen plaid jacket (very difficult to see due to the pattern of the fabric) and a few loose stitches on the inner waistband and underside of the collar of the charcoal pinstripe. If the stains on the glen plaid do not come out with attention from a dry cleaner, you can send it back to me and I'll pay the return shipping.

Very lightly darted, as you can see from the chest-to-waist difference. Center vent. Trousers are unpleated, but each have two small darts, pictured. By appearance during wear, they are flat front.

*Asking $80 OBO shipped CONUS each, or $150 OBO CONUS for the pair.* Elsewhere inquire.

*1) Black and white glen plaid. "Peers of the Realm". Approx. 42R. *

Chest: 22.5"	
Waist: 21.5"	
Shoulder: 19"	
Length (BOC): 31.25"	
Sleeve: 24.5", with 2" to let

Waist: 38.5", with 0" to let
Inseam: 29.5", with 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.

All pictures are click-able thumbnails.

      

*2) Charcoal pinstripe. "Non Pariel". Approx. 42R. *

Chest: 22.5" 
Waist: 22" 
Shoulder: 19" 
Length (BOC): 31" 
Sleeve: 24.5"

Waist: 37.5", 0" to let 
Inseam: 29"	, 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.

All pictures are click-able thumbnails.


----------



## Cardinals5

I've had two buyers, over several months, back out on this Gitman Bros. tattersall so now it's back again.

Gitman Bros. yellow tattersall shirt. 100% cotton. MOP buttons. Made in USA. No condition issues.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 16"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/wefs007.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/wefs008.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bermuda

38X30 Brooks Brothers 346 100% wool Olive flat front trousers. Asking 15$


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets! 3/2 tweed sacks, Brooksblend blazer, Bean travel blazer, Dunhill, and more!*

*QUICK FEW PRICE DROPS, JUST BECAUSE!* 


*MORE JANUARY JACKETS!*

*Please note that I'll also be listing some serious EXOTICA in the next couple of days, all in popular sizes--including a gorgeous tweed Inverness cape, a size 40 Barbour International, worn about a dozen times (bought new by me), a beautiful Langrock overcoat (complete with its original fabric repair swatch!), a fantastic vintage dark brown HORSEHIDE leather jacket, and more!*

But, for now, here are some more jackets for your delectation and delight!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Beautiful plaid 3/2 tweed sack Canvassed*

This is simply wonderful, and I'm very annoyed that it doesn't fit me... My pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice; the colourway is simply fantastic. It's also an utterly classic Ivy/Trad jacket, with a beautiful lapel roll, two button sleeves, a single hook vent, lovely natural shoulders, and full canvassing. It's also half-lined with what seems to be a custom lining. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just

*Asking $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 +2
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/janjackets001.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/janjackets002.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/janjackets004.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/janjackets006.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/janjackets007.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/janjackets008.jpg/

*2) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed 3/2 sack with classic 1960s Ivy cut! Canvassed*

This jacket has been in my closet for about three years, only to be taken out periodically, and tried on or measured to see if I've shrunk or it's grown.... But the time has now come to admit that it's just too short for me. Which is a real pity, as this is easily my favourite jacket. If only it fit....

It's a beautiful dark, dark forest green herringbone Harris tweed, and the cut is fantastic; utterly 1960s Ivy, with an absolutely classic American cut from the Golden Age. It has beautiful narrow lapels which roll perfectly into a 3/2 roll, a sack cut (of course!), two button cuffs, and a complementary bottle green lining. It has a single vent, a natural shoulder, is half-canvassed, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $55, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/janjackets010.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/janjackets011.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/janjackets012.jpg/
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/janjackets014.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/janjackets018.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/janjackets019.jpg/

*3) Brooks Brothers "Brooksblend" 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets! Canvassed*

Another American classic, this is a 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. It's a BrooksBlend travel blazer, and so it's made from 60/40 wool/poly--a combination that is reflected in its price. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. If you need a travel blazer, and if this would fit, snag it! It does need a dry clean as it's been sitting in my closet for a while, and so it's very slightly dusty (although I'll brush it before mailing it), it has a very small white mark on the underside of on arm (shown--should easily come out with dry cleaning), and the lapels are very slightly rumpled. Given these issues it's only in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*Asking just $35*

*Tagged a 40L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32

https://img814.imageshack.us/i/janjackets020.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/janjackets021.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/janjackets023.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/janjackets025.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/janjackets026.jpg/

*AVERT YOUR EYES, PURISTS!​*
*4) Boss wool/cashmere glen plaid suit Canvassed*

Boss jackets and suits get little love here, and, frankly, they probably shouldn't at full retail. But when they're at much, much less than full retail and in excellent condition, and some of the better Boss items, they're well worth the money--like this rather lovely glen plaid suit!

The fabric is 90/10 wool cashmere, and was woven in Italy; the suit itself was constructed in the USA. The model is Rossellini, and is a three-button closure with a full lining, half-canvassing, and a single vent. The lining has pick stitching along the edge throughout, the fabric has a beautiful drape, and the glen plaid is beautiful and subtle; my pictures come nowhere near to capturing it.

The trousers are cuffed, and flat front.

All in all, this is a terrific suit, and a steal at just *$75, or offer!*

*Tagged a 40S, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2, plus 1 1/2 cuff, and 1 to let down.

https://img148.imageshack.us/i/janjackets028.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/janjackets027.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/janjackets030.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/janjackets038.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/janjackets033.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/janjackets035.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/janjackets036.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/janjackets037.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/janjackets041.jpg/

*5) LL Bean Travel Blazer Made in the USA *

Another American classic--the LL Bean Travel Blazer! This is a standard contemporary blazer, vented with a two-button closure in classic navy. It was Union-made in the USA--which, alas, is fast becoming *non*-standard :uhoh: and appears to be half-canvassed. made from 55/45 poly/wool, this has two patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. One of the interior pockets is zipped. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/janjackets042.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/janjackets043.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/janjackets044.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/janjackets045.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/janjackets046.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/janjackets047.jpg/

*AVERT YOUR EYES (AGAIN), PURISTS!​*
*6) Loro Piana Cashmere Boss jacket for Saks Canvassed*

As with my comments on the Boss suit, above, Boss jackets, while overpriced at retail, can be very good value indeed when not at full price--and this Loro Piana beauty is testament to that! Made from 100% cashmere in a lovely, rich, dark camel colour (NOT the usual light camelhair colour), this is a really lovely jacket that dates from my Larger Tweedy days, and was worn hardly at all for fear of marring it. (I'm not a Boss chap, nor a cashmere chap, but a heavy tweed jacket from Press c. 1965 sort of chap!) The jacket is the Delon model, drapes beautifully, is fully lined and half-canvassed, and was Made in the USA. It's also unvented, in true Flusser--approved style. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $75, or offer.*

*Tagged a 42L and unaltered, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/janjackets048.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/janjackets049.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/janjackets051.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/janjackets052.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/janjackets053.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/janjackets054.jpg/

*7) PIMPTRAD!!! Dunhill jacket in VELVET with VIVID lining! Canvassed*

You know you want this! A dark midnight blue velvet jacket from Dunhill, this is.... unusual, and strangely attractive! As you'd expect from Dunhill, this is an extremely well-made jacket. It's half-canvassed, has side vents, velvet-covered buttons, and a wonderfully vivid full lining, which is repeated under the pocket flaps. Made for Dunhill Tailors Ready Made Department in New York, this would be perfect for a cocktail party at a smoky New York bar _(Edit: Oops--that would be illegal now)_, or for an expression of your ironic inner pimp. Whatever that might mean. This might, or might not, have steez (whatever_* that*_ is....) , but it does have a small mark just by one of the side vents on the back, which will certainly either come out with dry-cleaning or else be rendered almost invisible by such. Given this flaw, this is only in Very Good condition, and so for this beautifully made oddity I'm

*Asking just $38, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 3/4

https://img602.imageshack.us/i/janjackets056.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/janjackets057.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/janjackets059.jpg/

*The white circle is a quarter coin, for scale!*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/janjackets060.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS on the remaining jackets from last week!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL dark brown--and subtly flecked!--herringbone Harris tweed!*

I purchased this from another member, but, alas, it's just a bit too small for me--which is a REAL shame, as it's a beautiful tweed; a very dark brown herringbone with subtle flecks of dark red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, perhaps one of my favourite everyday Harris colourways...

Anyway, this is a really lovely jacket that I'm sorry to part with. It's single vented, half-lined, and has the classic Harris football buttons in a complementary brown. It's half-canvassed and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $32 or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds190.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds191.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds198.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds195.jpg/ https://img413.imageshack.us/i/iatweeds197.jpg/

*9) Bespoke Half-Norfolk tweed jacket* *Canvassed*

If you've been looking for a half-Norfolk jacket, and if this is your size, look no further! Made from a nice, heavy tweed with full canvassing this is a seriously robust jacket. It's half-lined with a single vent, and was custom made in New York. All of the front pockets are flapped (with non-functional football buttons on each flap), and the tweed is a lovely dark forest- and moss-green herringbone. This jacket does have some minor flaws. It's had two professional repairs to snags (one above the front chest pocket and one on the inside of the lapel fold), both of which are shown (the lapel repair is almost invisible) and some minor fraying at the bottom front of the inside lining at the hem and at the top of the inside breast pocket. Given these flaws, then, this lovely bespoke, full-canvassed half-Norfolk is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking just

*$32 or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds002.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds003.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds005.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds006.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds009.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds010.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds018.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/exotictweeds020.jpg/

*10) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*

Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!

Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $18 or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/


----------



## Pgolden

Sent you a pm. Is the navy blazer still available?


----------



## The Rambler

Church Loafers 11m (d). Made in Italy. Some wear, but excellent condition, soles hard. $40 ppd conus, offers considered.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIES & BELT! Ferrell Reed, Johnston Murphy, witty emblematic, Rooster, Polo, more!*

*I have a few ties and a belt to pass on today....*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS (and, for ties, Canada)* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Group 1

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts002.jpg/

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts004.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts007.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts008.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts009.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts010.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts011.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts013.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts012.jpg/

a) Ferrell Reed for Johnston & Murphy. Woven in England and made by hand. Excellent condition. *Asking $15*
b) Johnston & Murphy. Woven in Italy and handmade. Excellent condition. Asking $15.
c) Ely's Round Table. GORGEOUS thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. Claimed!.
d) Brooks Brothers. Woven in Italy; 70/30 wool/silk. 4". Excellent condition. Claimed!

*2) 1960s witty emblematic by old-school Abercrombie and Fitch*

This features a playing card, gold clubs, and a beer mug--and a doghouse! Clearly, Chipp didn't have the monopoly on witty emblematics....

This is made from polyester, as is usual with these ties, and is rather dusty from a couple of decades of storage, as shown, so could use a dry clean--which will be fine owing to its fabric content. I'll say this is in Good condition owing to dustiness,

Hence asking just $10

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts016.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts014.jpg/

*3) Vintage straight geometric tie from Rooster. *

No fabric content, but certainly silk. Hand printed and vintage; Very Good condition.

*Asking $10*

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts019.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts018.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts017.jpg/

*4) Made in Italy Polo surcingle belt.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*5) Group 2: *

*ALL REMAINING TIES IN THIS GROUP FOR $15 CONUS!*

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties031.jpg/

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradties032.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradties033.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradties034.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradties036.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties037.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tradties039.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties040.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tradties043.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/tradties044.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Gucci. Stitching loose on back, hence just $10 > 9
2) Shiaparelli. Good condition; minor rumpling, hence just $9 > 8
3) HA&E Smith of Bermuda; lovely made in England vinatge tie! $9 > 8
4) Roma silk. Good condition. $6 > 5
5) Greek emblematic. Excellent condition, but polyester, hence just SOLD


----------



## ArtVandalay

I have some 3/2 sacks that I will posting later today.

I have a couple of vintage Brooks Herringbone Tweeds, one in brown and one in grey, that I'll be listing here this afternoon as soon as I get some photos and measurements taken. Both are marked 40L, both in excellent shape, both 3/2 sacks. 

The other is a Tan Chipp Camelhair sack. Measures to about a 42L if memory serves. Exact measurements and photos to come!

PM me with early interest!!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

andcounting said:


> I still have the tweed below, but first up is my dilemma. I was walking by a thrift store, arms loaded, but just peaked out and saw a BB tag on a blue jacket... had to stop! The the gold buttons flashed in my widening eye... then the glance for darts - none! 3/2 roll, check. Hook vent, check. Soft shoulders, check. Two on the sleeve, check. Then, there it was - the breast patch pocket! Not only that - made in USA Golden Fleece!! What a find. I mean, I'm in N Florida - not exactly swimin in sacks here.
> My dilemma is - Not my size, but this thing would sell on the bay and easily fund a targyle addiction for years. But, the trads... think of the trads! But on this thread I can't throw up the 3 digits I think it would get on ebay and maintain what I consider (and others have recently mentioned) the "honor" of the thread. So, I've decided to put it up for trade (although I suppose I'm still open for offers). I wear a 46r, 10.5 D, 18/34, and 40,42ish waste.
> Measuremeants:
> Pits are 21.5", waist is 20.5". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 24.5" sleeves.


In my haste reading your post, I thought you were saying that the navy BB blazer was a 46R. Please excuse me while I go and curl up in the fetal position.


----------



## rabidawg

*Drop to $60 each, $110 for the pair shipped CONUS.*



rabidawg said:


> Apologies if this is Trad-tangential, but I have two Oxxford suits to offer. Both were made for the same gentleman are are essentially the same size. No tagged size, but they measure out to about 42R. However, please see measurements below.
> 
> Fully canvassed. No fabric tag, but clearly all wool. The amount of handwork on this duo is incredible. Both are in excellent condition. The only flaws noted are a few very small stains on the right front skirt of the glen plaid jacket (very difficult to see due to the pattern of the fabric) and a few loose stitches on the inner waistband and underside of the collar of the charcoal pinstripe. If the stains on the glen plaid do not come out with attention from a dry cleaner, you can send it back to me and I'll pay the return shipping.
> 
> Very lightly darted, as you can see from the chest-to-waist difference. Center vent. Trousers are unpleated, but each have two small darts, pictured. By appearance during wear, they are flat front.
> 
> *Asking $60 OBO shipped CONUS each, or $110 OBO CONUS for the pair.* Elsewhere inquire.
> 
> *1) Black and white glen plaid. "Peers of the Realm". Approx. 42R. *
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length (BOC): 31.25"
> Sleeve: 24.5", with 2" to let
> 
> Waist: 38.5", with 0" to let
> Inseam: 29.5", with 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.
> 
> All pictures are click-able thumbnails.
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Charcoal pinstripe. "Non Pariel". Approx. 42R. *
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Waist: 22"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length (BOC): 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> Waist: 37.5", 0" to let
> Inseam: 29"	, 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.
> 
> All pictures are click-able thumbnails.


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS*



CMDC said:


> Shirts:
> 
> NWT Viyella
> Size L
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Tartan Shirt
> Size XXL
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Made in USA shirt
> French cuff
> 16.5 x 34
> $20 conus


----------



## AlanC

^^RE Oxxfords: That's $5000+ of retail right there. An absolute steal!


----------



## rabidawg

AlanC said:


> ^^RE Oxxfords: That's $5000+ of retail right there. An absolute steal!


Thanks, Alan. They are the first I've seen in the wild.


----------



## Connemara

*36R/37R Brooks Bros. glenplaid jacket, Brooks Bros. pink repp tie*

For sale I have a nice Brooks Brothers glenplaid jacket. Really a classic and wardrobe stable. I would have sworn that the fabric is camel hair, but the fabric tag confirms it is 100% wool. Very nice hand.

No issues inside or out...fully lined, lining is A+ condition. Single vent. Only looking for $35 shipped in the CONUS, and that includes Priority shipping.

Measurements:
Shoulder: 17.75"
Chest: 19"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length (bottom of collar down back seam): 29"

I also have a nice Brooks repp tie. 3.75". Only $13 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## rabidawg

*Size 10, 10.5, 11 shoe EXTRAVAGANZA*

OK. Maybe "extravaganza" is a bit strong. But I do have to offer several pair in the size 10 to 11 range. All prices include shipping CONUS. Elsewhere inquire. Will entertain offers, particularly on multiple pairs. All measurements are outsole measurements. Please PM with questions.

I don't plan any price drops on these, and will send to eBay if they do not sell here.

*1) Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers*
Size 10.5 D/B (medium)	
Length: 13"
Width: 4 5/8"

USA-made. Recent replacement combination heels, which originally were v-cleats. Shell is in good shape with a nice patina.

*$60 shipped CONUS*

          

*2) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Shell Cordovan Burgundy Tassel Loafers*
Size 10 D/B (medium)
Length: 12"
Width: 4 1/8"

USA-made. Have been half-soled and re-heeled. Shell is in nice shape overall, but with some small issues on either side of each tongue, at the heel, and between the ankle area and one of the lace holes. A good pair of beater shell tassels, though.

*$40 shipped CONUS*

            

*3) Keith Highlanders Tan Scotchgrain Longwings*
Size 10 E/C (wide)	
Length: 12 1/2"
Width: 4 1/2"

USA-made. Uppers are pretty much perfect. Flat waxed laces that appear never to have been laced. The sole bottoms appear to have gotten wet at some point, particularly the left shoe, but nothing apart from the bottom of the sole was affected. Very nice shoes.

*$60 shipped CONUS*

           

*4) French Shriner Tan Scotchgrain Longwings*
*NOTE: Mixed-width shoes*
Right shoe: 10 D/B (medium)	
Length: 12 1/2"
Width: 4 3/8"

Left shoe: 10 E/C (wide)	
Length: 12 1/2"
Width: 4 1/2"

USA-made. Also never worn and with flat-waxed laces, these came from the same place as the Keith Highlanders. Similarly, the bottom of the soles of these also appears to have gotten wet. There's a bit of rust on the v-cleat and some fading of the original sole finish as a result. The uppers are in good shape, although there appears to be either a darker finish in spots. The pictures should tell the story.

*$40 shipped CONUS*

            

*5) L.L. Bean Boots. 6" height	*
Size 10, possibly narrow
Length: 12 3/8"
Width: 4 1/8"

USA-made. Good shape. No issues to note. These appear to be the Thinsulate version.

*$35 shipped CONUS*

         

*6) Clarks Wallabees - Sand Suede*
Size 11 Medium
Length: 11 1/2"
Width: 3 7/8"

Worn but in good shape. Soles are darkened but not particularly worn. Good knockaround shoes if you're into the look of these.

*$25 shipped CONUS*

       

*7) Sperry Topsiders - Sahara (Tan)*
Size 10.5 Wide
Length: 12"
Width: 4 3/8"

Out of season, but I'd like to get these out of the house. A bit broken in but nothing out of the ordinary. Soles show little wear. Insoles a bit more.

*$25 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Steve Smith

^ Rabidawg, go find those two Oxxford suits in 46R. I will paypal $110 in record time.


----------



## jfkemd

*LL Bean Parka and Nordstrom 3/2 sack sports coat*

this parka is in very good condition.
the shell is nylon and possibly cotton/polyester
has 6 outside pockets--2 of these are hidden underneath the lower ones
has wool lining
the size tag is nowhere to be found. I would estimate this to be a larger Medium
measurements:
armpits: 25
sleeves: 25
length: 30.5
$35 shipped











Nordstrom 3/2 sack
in excellent condition
size is estimated as 40R
half lined
single vent

measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21.5
length (BOC): 30.5
sleeves: 24.5
$35 shipped


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> This thread is smoking today. Lets keep it up.
> 
> First up some serious British trad. Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. 3 button sack. Double vent. Ticket pocket. This is some seriously hearty tweed.
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24 +2 to let out
> Length: 29.5 from bottom of collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis wool/cashmere blend trousers.
> One pair charcoal, the other pair and olivey brown
> Both measure 42 waist x 32 inseam
> Both flat front, uncuffed
> 
> $30 conus each; $55 for the pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We move next to sweaters:
> 
> Alan Paine lambswool charcoal v-neck
> Tagged 42
> Measures 22 pit to pit; 25.5 length
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clansman dark brown cable knit cardigan vest.
> Made in Scotland
> No tagged size but I'd say in the S/M range
> Pit to Pit: 18; Length 25
> $20 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

Some one really should grab that Dunn & Co Harris tweed from CMDC; those old Dunns are serious tweeds!


----------



## closerlook

This thread has just been pinned!
...or at least it appeared to be for a second on the forum page. 

maybe it should be.


----------



## Steve Smith

Bunch of Made in the British Isles stuff. All prices include US shipping.

1. Dunn & Co Harris tweed. Excellent condition, double vented, flecked with brilliant colors. Chest 21, Sleeve 23, Shoulder 18, Length 28.5. Made in Great Britain. $38>>>$35
.

2. Harrod's silk tie. Blue geometric, excellent condition free of stains, snags, tears etc. Slight wrinkle from being tied. 62 inches long, 3 5/8 in wide. $15>>>$12
. 

7. Wool tweed hat made in England for defunct Boston clothier Arthur L Johnson. Great hat of obvious quality and a piece of history. Size 7 1/8 $25.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Trades considered. I am 12D and want some shell shoes.

2. Barrie Booters, Custom Grade. My research indicates that Barrie Ltd was a New Haven, CN store which closed in 1994 after having been in business for 70 years. They were next door to J Press. These are fantastic shoes. The photos don't do them justice. 9A. $95.>>>$85
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

French cuff shirts have sold. $15 each for the remaining two CONUS or offer.



32rollandrock said:


> Brooks Brothers shirts. All are in prime condition, freshly laundered, with no stains, tears, frays, odors, etc. $16 each CONUS, all four for $50. Personal payment, please, if using PP.
> 
> First, a 17x33 non-iron French cuff in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, another 17x33 non-iron French cuff this one in blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a (you guessed it) 17x32/33 button-down pinpoint with barrel cuffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a 346 in medium. Button-down, pinpoint type cloth.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Two 40L Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed Sacks*

*Two Vintage Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed Sacks - Both marked 40L*
These are identical jackets, one in gray and one in brown.
3/2 Sack jackets, single vented, partially lined. Could not find any flaws on either of these jackets. If they were a touch larger they would be in my own closet and not on the exchange.
Brown:
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes012.jpg/
https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img28.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes015.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/

Gray: 
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes028.jpg/
Marked 40L, measured as follows (both jackets have the exact same measurements):

Shoulders 17 3/4"
Pit to Pit 20 1/2"
Sleeves 25"
Length BOC 30 1/2"

* Asking $55 each or take both for $95* shipped CONUS.

Also, I've got a couple of 3/2 Navy sacks that measure about 42L but are missing all of their buttons. One is an H Freeman and Son and the other a Christopher Ltd (extinct Cincinnati trad clothier.) I bought them over the summer, thinking I was going to find some brass buttons on the cheap and sew them on and put them in my own closet. But here it is January 15th and that hasn't happened yet. The jackets are in beautiful condition but they're just taking up space at this point, so if anyone is interested in the project for themselves, let me know. I can send pictures and measurements. Otherwise I'll just hold onto them or eventually re-donate them.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've got a NWOT Brooks Brothers Supima cotton OCBD. Made in the USA. I'm not certain whether the collar is lined or not, but my guess is that it is. I haven't taken pictures yet but, its a pink OCBD. I can get some pics tomorrow if you need. Asking $35 shipped CONUS

*SOME NEW PRICE CUTS and UPDATES*

Brooks Brothers Supima cotton OCBD. Unlined collar, no issues. 16/32. Asking $25 *>>$ 22.50* shipped Conus.

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/bbsupima1.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/bbsupima.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Reds. Nice heavy chinos that look to have been worn once, but have yet to be laundered. Flat front, no cuffs. Tagged 36/34 and measure about the same. Asking $35 *>>$30* *>>$25* shipped CONUS

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/bbreds.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/bbreds1.jpg/

Two new BB Polos, both yellow, both XXL. One still has the tags. Neither has been worn or laundered. Asking $30 *>>$25* *>> $22.50* each shipped CONUS

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/bbpolo.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbpolocourse1.jpg/

Borsolino cap. This has some wear, but there is plenty left in it. Marked a M, it is a little difficult to read the fabric content, but looks to be 90% wool, 5% alpaca and 5% mohair. Asking $35 *>>$25* *>>$20 *shipped CONUS

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/borsq.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/bors1.jpg/ https://img412.imageshack.us/i/bors2.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

First a pair that no trad should be able to resist and they just don't make them any more, at least not in the USA, which these were. A pair of Bass Weejuns in VERY lightly used condition. These were probably worn only once or twice. They are Brush Off with leather soles and combination heels. Made in the USA versions of this shoe in this good condition are very hard to find. Size 9.5 D...asking $57.50 *>>NOW $52.50* *>>$45* *>>$40* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE WEEJUN PICS:* https://img196.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=weejuns.jpg

A very nice pair of Alden NSTs in black calf, size 11 C. There is lot's of wear left in both the soles and heels. The uppers are excellent save on small nick to the side of the right shoe. It is visible in the picture taken from the side. Asking $57.50 *>>NOW $52.50* *>>$45* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE NST PICS:* https://img253.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aldennst.jpg

A beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds Chester full brogues in black calf, size 9.5 B. The uppers on these are in perfect condition with only the normal creasing found in a pre-owned shoe. The heels and soles have plenty of wear remaining. Asking $67.50 *>>NOW $62.50* *>>$55* *>>$50* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
*MORE CHESTER PICS:* https://img831.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aechester.jpg

*And a few remaining items, including these Dexter penny loafers.*

NOS Dexter penny loafers. Size 10 M, leather soles and USA made. *GONE*

[URL="https://]
*MORE DEXTER PENNY LOAFER PICS:* https://img703.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dexg.jpg

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* *>>$25* *>>$22.50* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
[URL="https://]

This is a grey/black herringbone tweed. Its probably also about the same vintage and by Standard Sportswear. The condition is very good. It is a 3/2 sack and has totally unpadded shoulders. Approximate measurements are: chest 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.75". shoulders 18" and length boc 28". Asking $42.50 *>> NOW $37.50**>> NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* *>>$25* shipped CONUS.

[URL="https://]
*MORE HERRINGBONE PICS HERE:* https://img258.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=standx.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lands' End Authentic Rugby Shirts, L*
Grey/Red, Red/Navy, Navy/Gold 
Sold.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Drops
> 
> *Lands' End Baracuta G9 Style Jacket, L*
> 
> Excellent condition, vivid color.
> 
> $32 shipped. *Now $28.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drops on these:
> *Curlee Clothes Flannel Sportcoat, 42 L*
> 
> The fabric on this one doesn't read very well in the pictures, but it has a beautiful hand and is more charcoal than it looks here--the lines are there but more lend a subtle vibrancy to it. It is also very well constructed in the trim high-Ivy 60's style and features lapped seams and a distinctive hooked vent. Excellent, clean condition.
> 
> 18.5" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp
> 
> $35 shipped. *Now$28.*
> 
> 
> *Festive Glenplaid 3/2 sack for Doblin of New Caanan, Conn., 42 R*
> 
> A very similar jacket was featured on the trad WAYWT thread Christmas Eve, and I should have posted this one earlier, but remember, there are _12_ days of Christmas, and I was a little busy with things too. It is in very good shape, however, the main button has been replaced with a cheaper one, but you could always switch the one from behind the lapel for it.
> 
> shoulders 18", sleeves 24.5", 30.5" boc length, 22.5" ptp
> 
> $35 shipped. *Also now $28.*
> 
> 
> Never got your "Towers of Yale" Yale Alumni Association tie? Well, here's one...and I'm pretty sure it's courtesy the gentleman who brought me my Press suits the other day.
> 
> Mint condition. $24 shipped. *Now $20.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.

*J. Press Half-Sleeve OCBD, 16.5*
Sold.

*Brooks Brothers Supima OCBD, 16.5-32*

Recent vintage and in very good condition, but there is a spot on the right cuff which will require some attention--shouldn't be much trouble to get it out.

$22 shipped. *$20.>>Now $18.*


*Southwick for Bunce Brothers Grey Pinstripe Sack Suit, no tagged size (40R)*

This is a vintage suit and has seen some use, but there are no glaring issues. It is fully canvassed, half-lined, and hook vented with two widely spaced buttons on the sleeves--and it also has a very nicely proportioned button stance. The middle button is missing but can be switched with the one behind the lapel, and there is some staining and loose stitches in the lining around the pits. I picked it up mainly for the distinct, classic features of a vintage sack and figured it was something I would totally want if it fit and would put the attention into fixing it up.

Only $32 shipped or offer. *$28 or offer.>>$24.*

Measurements:
Shoulders 18.5", sleeves 25", length boc 31.5", chest 22"
Waist 36.5" (let out 2.5" from original, at maximum), inseam 29.5" w/1.25" cuffs (no room for larger cuffs or longer inseam)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops.

*Two Pairs 10 1/2 B, almost new*
*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft, USA and E.T. Wright Navy Spectators, USA*

Only a couple of wearings on each. No flaws.

*$50 each or $90 for both pairs shipped conus.* *$38 each or $70 for both.*


*Gaeltarra Handloomed County Mayo Irish Cable Knit Sweater, 36*

Beautiful sweater in a rare smaller size. I am tempted to keep it for myself, but it's a little short in the sleeves for me... I wear a 15-32 shirt, so I'd guess if your arms are just a little shorter than that, it'd be just right. There is a slipped stitch that you'd want to darn, but it's unnoticeable as is--and there is one place where a slipped stitch was fixed before.

Laid flat: 19" pit to pit, 24" long from bottom of collar, and 29" sleeves (usual for a sweater to have shorter sleeves not wearing than wearing)

*$24 shipped conus.* *Now $16.*


*NWT Southwick 100% Lambswool Herringbone Sack, 38 Tall*

Retailed for $695 at Max's Men's Store in Charleston (now defunct), yours for only:

*$95 shipped conus.* *$90!!!>>$85.*

ptp: 21.5"
shoulders: 19"
sleeves: 26"
length boc: 32"
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> ^^RE Oxxfords: That's $5000+ of retail right there. An absolute steal!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Drops.
> 
> *Hats of Ireland Castlebar Donegal Tweed Cap, 7 5/8 (7 3/4 US) 62 Ex. L*
> 
> This hat is shaggy, soft, and warm in a beautiful understated weave of grey and rich brown yarns. There is a very slight pulling at couple of the yarns, but it is in otherwise very clean and excellent condition.
> 
> $24 conus. *$20!>>$16.*
> 
> 
> *Jonathan Richard Irish Tweed Newsboy Cap, 7 5/8 7 3/4 USA 62 CM*
> 
> This hat will take some moxie to pull off, in my opinion, just like the Jonathan Richard Deerstalker I've had for years, but it has the potential to look fantastically relaxed and stylish with a big knit scarf and heavy wool coat--or however you're able to imagine it. As far too big as it is on me, I still like the way it looks and feels--very warm and comfortable. It is, of course, in excellent condition.
> 
> $24 shipped conus. *Still $24.>>$20.*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The rugby shirts are sold.


----------



## rabidawg

Orgetorix said:


>


Let the scales fall from your eyes. :icon_smile_wink:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1181756#post1181756


----------



## TweedyDon

The purple patterned Johnston & Murphy tie is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers (muted) patch madras sport coat. It's a 2B (subtly) darted, but it's larger and I know a lot of the bigger guys have a hard time finding stuff like this at reasonable prices. The sport coat is 100% cotton, fully lined, single vented, and Made in USA. *FLAW:* There is a small hole on the left sleeve near the buttons, but the pattern makes it difficult to see.

Tagged: 48L
Chest: 52"
Waist: 48"
Shoulder: 21.5"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 32.75"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Pgolden

St. Charles Ave. said:


> In my haste reading your post, I thought you were saying that the navy BB blazer was a 46R. Please excuse me while I go and curl up in the fetal position.


Is this blazer still available?


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Both shirts are in excellent used condition with no flaws and both are freshly laundered. Photos are clickable thumbnails.

Take the pair for $32.

1. Brooks Brothers bluepinpoint buttondown. 18x38. $20.

2. Brooks Brothers tattersall buttondown. 18x38. $18.


----------



## jfkemd

the LL bean parka has been claimed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This madras sport coat is two-button, single vent, darted with no flaws. Made in USA. $40 CONUS.

Measurements

Armpit to armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder width: 18.5 inches
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5 inches
Sleeve length: 25 inches with another inch possible


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Don't make me take these shirts to ebay.

Gone to ebay


----------



## TweedyDon

The Boss Loro Piana jacket and the velvet Dunhill have now been claimed, pending payment.

The far more tradly items are all still available!


----------



## MDunle3199

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> LL Bean Shetland Sweater. Sinze L: Made in Ireland. Grey argyle. Asking $25 shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM If Interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Handknit sweater from Erin Knitting Company, County Cork. New With Tags. Size 42. asking SOLD shipped in the lower 48 states. Please PM if interested.


----------



## Baracuta1965

Hi Rabidawg - sent you a PM re Highlander brogues - thanks (not posted much on here but TDI Guy and Cardinals5 can vouch for me as a buyer!) -Gary


----------



## 32rollandrock

Never mind this post.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The following are still available with new prices: Donegal Tweed hat ($12), trapper hat ($85), J. Crew maroon shirt ($9), green Woolrich shirt ($12).



32rollandrock said:


> A Let's-Empty-The-Closet-I'm-Going-To-Mexico Sale!!!
> 
> I plan to put whatever doesn't sell fast on Ebay sooner rather than later, so don't delay, act before midnight tonight. If you are paying via PayPal, personal payments, please. Offers welcome on everything.
> 
> First up, a BB pinpoint button-down shirt, yellow-and-white striped in 16.5x32/33. Made in USA, must-iron, zero flaws--no frays, rips, stains, signs of wear whatsoever. $18 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Brooks Brothers fedora in original box, originally purchased on the Exchange. Size 7 1/4. I LOVE this hat, unfortunately, it is a tad snug. Rather than have it stretched, I will offer it here. Color in last close-up is most accurate. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fur trapper's hat in 7 1/8. I am 99-percent sure that this is mink--it is definitely a much finer grade of fur than rabbit. Again, a hat I would never part with if it were the right size. The condition is flawless--no bald spots, stains, marks, smells, etc. $90 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making its second appearance on the exchange, a flawless J. Crew OCBD in 16x35. This shirt is really, really, really nice, made from heavy-duty oxford cloth and freshly laundered with cleaner's tag still in place. If you can tell this shirt from brand-new, I'll eat it. $12 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medium Woolrich chamois shirt. Very nice color, no flaws, as new. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An LL Bean lambswool sweater vest in medium. Moss green. No flaws. A great staple for fall and winter. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A J. Crew long-sleeve cotton button-down shirt in maroon. A basic casual shirt in 16.5x35. $10 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woolrich medium chamois shirt, cream color, made in USA. No issues. $15 CONUS. Take the Woolrich chamois shirt listed above with this one and you can have both for $25 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A long-sleeve Brooks Brothers polo-style shirt in maroon, size large. No issues. $12 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A made-in-Ireland Donegal Tweed bucket hat in 7 1/4. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pendleton scarf, cream colored, ribbed wool. Never seen one quite like it. 58.5 inches long (excluding fringe) and 6.5 inches wide. Two tiny flaws, both noted, that you really have to look to see. One is a snag, the other a stain the same size as the snag that I am very confident will easily come out with a cleaning. Personally, I wouldn't bother. $12 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grey tweed driving cap by Pendleton in extra large. No flaws. Forgive the lousy modeling job, my head is not this big. $12 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, what traditional American wardrobe is complete without a traditional American iron to keep everything looking top notch? This never-used General Electric model still has its hang tag and has to be at least 40 years old. Plugged in just long enough to confirm that it works. SOLD.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

LONG OVERDUE BUMP


AdamsSutherland said:


> Pardon the mediocre pictures. I'll gladly take more if anyone wants them. I'm moving soon and would love to sell these jackets ASAP. PM me with any questions/offers.
> 
> edit: note all chest measurements are the Pit-to-pit *2.
> 
> Highland Tweed coat, small abrasion shown in last picture
> 
> Chest: 48
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 27
> Fully lined, 3 button, center vent, 1 button on cuff
> Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> Brickman's of Martha's Vineyard Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on sleeve, hook vent
> 
> Chest: 44
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29
> Sleeve: 24
> Asking $45 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> Magee Donegal herringbone Tweed 2 button darted. Great material with blue/purple flecks
> 
> Chest:44
> Shoulder:18.5
> Length: 30
> Sleeve:24
> Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> JAB Shetland Tweed 3/2 sack 2 buttons on cuff hook vent
> This one is very dark in color. Very soft shoulders.
> 
> 
> Chest: 44
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Length:30.25
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> Anderson Little Made in USA herringbone Harris Tweed
> 2B darted, 3 buttons on cuff, fully lined
> 
> Chest: 40
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> JAB 3/2 navy sack blazer. Super soft shoulders, 2 buttons on cuff, 2 patch pockets, loose weave (hopsack?)
> The lining is very worn in the armpits but it'd make a great beater blazer. I wish it fit me.
> Chest: 46
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 25
> pics at request, it's the quintessential sack
> $25 OBO shipped CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*13D Brown Pebblegrain Nettleton LWBs, 15x33 BB White OCBD*

*1) Brown Nettleton Pebblegrain LWBs - 13D*
These guys are very lightly worn, as you can see by the condition of the original sole and heel, the inside of the shoes, and the leather uppers. 
https://img64.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes007.jpg/
$80 shipped CONUS.

* 2) Vintage Brooks Brothers White OCBD - 15x33.*
Must-iron supima cotton.
No visible stains or flaws, so soft, and features an unlined collar. 
Made in USA.
https://img4.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes008.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes009.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes010.jpg/

$24 shipped CONUS


----------



## Cardinals5

I'd like to ship some of this stuff tomorrow - price drops

McGregor flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. This is a fantastic flannel blazer - like a slack (unconstructed) jacket with very little body. Great TNSIL features - 3/2, sack, lapped seams, swelled edges, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, no padding in shoulders, relatively narrow lapels, 2 buttons on the sleeves, and hook vent. Condition - very good, has been worn, still lots of life remaining and no moth bites, snags, tears, wear spots, etc. The only negative is the buttons, which should be replaced.

No tagged size, but about a 42S
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 23 1/2"
BOC: 29"

Price: $15.00<<20.00<<25.00<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


F.A. McCluer "Harvest Twill" shirt - like a light flannel. Condition is excellent. Made in India.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 49:
Sleeves: 34"
Neck: 15.5"

Price: $13.00<<15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick 3/2 tweed sack. Perfect TNSIL-style: full canvas, 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, swelled edges, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined. The colors are charcoal/white herringbone with light blue and red pinstripes. Obviously worn, but no flaws such as moth bites, snags, etc. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but measures to about a 40-42S
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 29.5"

Price: $40.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Two (2) F.A. MacCluer light blue ocbds. The 2-ply Egyptian cloth is nice and hefty. Made in USA. No flaws of any kind. Straight from the dry cleaner.

Tagged: 17x35 (measurements are the same on both shirts)
Chest: 54"
Neck: 17"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $35.00; Sold, pending payment


Corbin "Natural Shoulder Trousers" navy corduroy pheasant emblematic pants. Flat front, no cuffs. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 43.5"
Inseam: 33" + 3" to let out
No cuffs

Price: $20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

Gitman Bros. yellow tattersall shirt. 100% cotton. MOP buttons. Made in USA. No condition issues.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 16"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $20.00<<22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/wefs007.jpg/https://img401.imageshack.us/i/wefs008.jpg/[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Brooks Brothers (muted) patch madras sport coat. It's a 2B (subtly) darted, but it's larger and I know a lot of the bigger guys have a hard time finding stuff like this at reasonable prices. The sport coat is 100% cotton, fully lined, single vented, and Made in USA. *FLAW:* There is a small hole on the left sleeve near the buttons, but the pattern makes it difficult to see.

Tagged: 48L
Chest: 52"
Waist: 48"
Shoulder: 21.5"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 32.75"

Price: $35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Clickable thumbnails.

1. 1. One pair of well broken in Bill's Khakis, M1, unpleated, uncuffed. Tagged 38 but measures 39x29.25. These were most likely let out an inch when new. J Crew charges extra for wear like this, but I am willing to throw it in for no extra charge. If you buy a pair of Bill's and wear them twice a week for a couple of years, they will look like this. Now consider that the pants will cost over $100 new and you will have to pay hundreds of dollars in laundering expenses. Save most of that money by paying $19 for these. They will wear like your best broken-in pair from day 1.


----------



## brozek

***Sold - thanks, Jonathan!***

I picked these JCrew wool trousers up for myself, only to disappointingly realize that someone had them hemmed already. They're tagged 33x30, but measure 34x28 (with 1.5" to let out). They're in perfect condition and have some great details, including double-button closure and lining to the knee. If someone would take them for *soldsoldsold*, I'd be happy to ship them out tomorrow. Thanks!

Measurements:
Waist - 34"
Inseam - 28" (with 1.5" to let)
Front rise - 11.75"
Hem - 9"


----------



## chiamdream

*Vintage Pendleton & sweaters*

Just cleaning house a bit.

This is quite a nice made-in-the-U.S.A. Pendleton wool shirt. I can't call it NOS, but it might as well be. It still has sharp creases running through the sides like it was just unfolded after 40 years deadstock in a warehouse somewhere. Just beautiful. Size is marked 16, but see measurements. Asking $30 shipped.

p2p: 22.5"
shoulder to cuff: 24"
shoulder: 18.5"
length: 32"



This is a recent LL Bean shetland wool shawl-collar sweater in a nice hunter green heather. A really heavy, well-made piece - green's just not my color. It has brown elbow patches. Side "Med-Reg." Asking $25 shipped.

p2p: 21"
shoulder to cuff (unfolded): 25"
shoulders: 17.5"
length (boc): 26"



Nice striped J.Crew lambswool sweater, medium - nothing fancy, but I'm only asking $15 shipped.

p2p: 21.5"
shoulder to cuff: 26"
shoulders: 18"
length (boc): 27"


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> *Two Vintage Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed Sacks - Both marked 40L*
> These are identical jackets, one in gray and one in brown.
> 3/2 Sack jackets, single vented, partially lined. Could not find any flaws on either of these jackets. If they were a touch larger they would be in my own closet and not on the exchange.
> Brown:
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
> 
> Gray:
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes028.jpg/
> Marked 40L, measured as follows (both jackets have the exact same measurements):
> 
> Shoulders 17 3/4"
> Pit to Pit 20 1/2"
> Sleeves 25"
> Length BOC 30 1/2"
> 
> * Asking $55 each * shipped CONUS.


The brown sack has been CLAIMED. The gray is still available.


----------



## TDI GUY

Drops. Open to offers.



TDI GUY said:


> A purge of my closet. Most things in the 41/42R range. Getting rid of stuff that doesn't fit as well as it should. I have tried to price things fairly (usually an approximation of what I paid for them), but I am also open to offers and discounts for anyone who wants to make multiple purchases. Long story short: this stuff has to go, and I'd rather it go to someone who can appreciate it than to the thrift store. Oh, and my apologies for the lackluster photos.
> 
> 1. Brown/Rust-ish Herringbone Tweed
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 2. Grey Herringbone Tweed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased from TweedyDon but was too big. 3/2.5 sack. Narrower lapels. Partially lined. Soft shoulders.
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 29.5
> 
> Asking what I paid: $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> 3. Ben Silver Light Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 4. Southwick Grey Herringbone Tweed
> SOLD
> 
> 5. Brooks Brothers Plaid Tweed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another purchase from a fellow forum member that didn't quite fit. 3/2 sack in great plaid pattern, Partially lined. Excellent condition. I'd put it at about a 40R but please see measurements.
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 30
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> 6. Southwick Plaid Wool Sport Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty in like new condition. 3/2 sack. Dark, subtle plaid pattern. Partially lined.
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> 7. Brooks Saxxon Wool Sport Coat 42R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on offer a year or two ago. 3/2 Sack. Made in Canada. Hunter green with orange windowpane. Fully Lined. Purchased new from clearance center via ebay. No flaws that I can detect, but there is a red line through the tag to prevent return. Worn once. Pockets have been opened but otherwise in like new condition. Tagged 42R.
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> 8. Cable Car Clothiers Chambray Sport Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/2 sack. Partially lined. Brass buttons (two on sleeve). Excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 30
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> 9. Brooks Brothers Silk/Wool/Linen Blend Tan Herringbone Sport Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/2 Sack. Fully lined. Small herringbone pattern. Tagged 41R.
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> 10. J.Press Lightweight Wool Sport Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/2 sack. A greenish tan with blue and red windowpane. Nice, lightweight wool. Fully lined. Excellent condition. Tagged 42R but please see measurements:
> 
> Measurements
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 30.5
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS


----------



## rabidawg

*Florsheim PTBs and Keith Highlanders from this post have been claimed. The others are still available.

The pair of ~42R Oxxford suits from this post are still available at $60 each/$110 for the pair, CONUS.*


----------



## Steve Smith

^That J Press jacket that TDI is selling is a steal at $30.


----------



## tradfan207

Tremendous offerings TDI


----------



## HalfLegend

Steve Smith said:


> ^That J Press jacket that TDI is selling is a steal at $30.


Agreed, wonder how its still sitting here.


----------



## Connemara

Is anyone looking to unload any 38R suits? If so please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB OCBD 16.5x35, regular fit, must iron
$15 shipped

A couple buyers have backed out of this, so I figured I'd relist it:



> I just picked up this old Abercrombie and Fitch Fair Isle Sweater and the fit is a bit off.
> Size medium, made in England, all wool (chest is 23" across right under the sleeve, but quickly tapers to 21" across).
> I'm fairly certain this is pre-mall Abercrombie and Fitch (the tags match those on a pre-1976 Abercrombie and Fitch jacket I had).
> $25>>>20>>>_*17 shipped and open to offers/trades*_


----------



## a4audi08

Lands End shirts: $22/each shipped
BB, Jcrew, Ike Behar: $15/ea CONUS, will discount for multiple purchases

Lands End NWT Original Oxford, thick cotton sz 16.5X32
https://i53.tinypic.com/2iky4gi.jpg

Lands End sz 16.5X32
https://i54.tinypic.com/11sfo7q.jpg

BB 16.5X34 Original polo BD non iron traditional fit
https://i53.tinypic.com/jjntzp.jpg

BB 16.5X34 casual/relaxed fit striped bd
https://i51.tinypic.com/11lr4me.jpg

J Crew 16/16.5X33 traditional collar 2ply
https://i51.tinypic.com/112g8xu.jpg

BB Makers 16.5X33 pale yellow bd
https://i54.tinypic.com/nn04df.jpg

Ike Behar 16X33 spread collar
https://i56.tinypic.com/2u6cu86.jpg

BB Makers supima cotton 17X33 bd
https://i53.tinypic.com/4heiki.jpg

BB 16.5X33 spread collar non iron french cuff
https://i54.tinypic.com/536wck.jpg

BB 16X35 non iron BD
https://i54.tinypic.com/r77nm8.jpg


----------



## brozek

Before these get donated, I thought I'd see whether anyone here could get some use out of them, so I'm giving them away for the cost of shipping. Descriptions, measurements, photos and shipping costs are below, and let me know if you have any questions! Thanks!

Vintage Silver Cloud cashmere overcoat - no size tag, but probably 40-42, *SOLD*
----























Lands' End cotton vest - Medium/38-40, *$6*
Chest - 21.5"
Length - 25"

Lands' End navy jacket - subtle windowpane, 40R, *$10*
Chest - 21"
Length - 31.25"
Sleeve - 24.75"
Shoulders - 18.75"

Lands' End navy blazer - 39R (but fits like a 40R-40L), *$10*
Chest - 21"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Shoulders - 19"


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) Beautiful plaid 3/2 tweed sack Canvassed*

This is simply wonderful, and I'm very annoyed that it doesn't fit me... My pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice; the colourway is simply fantastic. It's also an utterly classic Ivy/Trad jacket, with a beautiful lapel roll, two button sleeves, a single hook vent, lovely natural shoulders, and full canvassing. It's also half-lined with what seems to be a custom lining. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just

*Asking $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 +2
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/janjackets001.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/janjackets002.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/janjackets004.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/janjackets006.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/janjackets007.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/janjackets008.jpg/

*2) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed 3/2 sack with classic 1960s Ivy cut! Canvassed*

This jacket has been in my closet for about three years, only to be taken out periodically, and tried on or measured to see if I've shrunk or it's grown.... But the time has now come to admit that it's just too short for me. Which is a real pity, as this is easily my favourite jacket. If only it fit....

It's a beautiful dark, dark forest green herringbone Harris tweed, and the cut is fantastic; utterly 1960s Ivy, with an absolutely classic American cut from the Golden Age. It has beautiful narrow lapels which roll perfectly into a 3/2 roll, a sack cut (of course!), two button cuffs, and a complementary bottle green lining. It has a single vent, a natural shoulder, is half-canvassed, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $49, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/janjackets010.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/janjackets011.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/janjackets012.jpg/
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/janjackets014.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/janjackets018.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/janjackets019.jpg/

*3) Brooks Brothers "Brooksblend" 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets! Canvassed*

Another American classic, this is a 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. It's a BrooksBlend travel blazer, and so it's made from 60/40 wool/poly--a combination that is reflected in its price. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. If you need a travel blazer, and if this would fit, snag it! It does need a dry clean as it's been sitting in my closet for a while, and so it's very slightly dusty (although I'll brush it before mailing it), it has a very small white mark on the underside of on arm (shown--should easily come out with dry cleaning), and the lapels are very slightly rumpled. Given these issues it's only in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*Asking just $30*

*Tagged a 40L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32

https://img814.imageshack.us/i/janjackets020.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/janjackets021.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/janjackets023.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/janjackets025.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/janjackets026.jpg/

*AVERT YOUR EYES, PURISTS!​*
*4) Boss wool/cashmere glen plaid suit Canvassed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*5) LL Bean Travel Blazer Made in the USA *

Another American classic--the LL Bean Travel Blazer! This is a standard contemporary blazer, vented with a two-button closure in classic navy. It was Union-made in the USA--which, alas, is fast becoming *non*-standard :uhoh: and appears to be half-canvassed. made from 55/45 poly/wool, this has two patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. One of the interior pockets is zipped. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/janjackets042.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/janjackets043.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/janjackets044.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/janjackets045.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/janjackets046.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/janjackets047.jpg/

*6) Loro Piana Cashmere Boss jacket for Saks Canvassed*

*Claimed, pending payment*

As with my comments on the Boss suit, above, Boss jackets, while overpriced at retail, can be very good value indeed when not at full price--and this Loro Piana beauty is testament to that! Made from 100% cashmere in a lovely, rich, dark camel colour (NOT the usual light camelhair colour), this is a really lovely jacket that dates from my Larger Tweedy days, and was worn hardly at all for fear of marring it. (I'm not a Boss chap, nor a cashmere chap, but a heavy tweed jacket from Press c. 1965 sort of chap!) The jacket is the Delon model, drapes beautifully, is fully lined and half-canvassed, and was Made in the USA. It's also unvented, in true Flusser--approved style. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $75, or offer.*

*Tagged a 42L and unaltered, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/janjackets048.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/janjackets049.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/janjackets051.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/janjackets052.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/janjackets053.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/janjackets054.jpg/

*7) PIMPTRAD!!! Dunhill jacket in VELVET with VIVID lining! Canvassed*

*Claimed, pending payment*

You know you want this! A dark midnight blue velvet jacket from Dunhill, this is.... unusual, and strangely attractive! As you'd expect from Dunhill, this is an extremely well-made jacket. It's half-canvassed, has side vents, velvet-covered buttons, and a wonderfully vivid full lining, which is repeated under the pocket flaps. Made for Dunhill Tailors Ready Made Department in New York, this would be perfect for a cocktail party at a smoky New York bar _(Edit: Oops--that would be illegal now)_, or for an expression of your ironic inner pimp. Whatever that might mean. This might, or might not, have steez (whatever_* that*_ is....) , but it does have a small mark just by one of the side vents on the back, which will certainly either come out with dry-cleaning or else be rendered almost invisible by such. Given this flaw, this is only in Very Good condition, and so for this beautifully made oddity I'm

*Asking just $38, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 3/4

https://img602.imageshack.us/i/janjackets056.jpg/ https://img214.imageshack.us/i/janjackets057.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/janjackets059.jpg/

*The white circle is a quarter coin, for scale!*

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/janjackets060.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

The Norfolk jacket and the dark brown flecked herringbone Harris tweed have now both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## sporto55

*ALAN PAINE SHETLAND WOOL CREW NECKS REDUCED*



sporto55 said:


> *NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped Each*


*LAST CHANCE $19.00 EACH SHIPPED*


----------



## sporto55

sporto55 said:


> *NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped each*


*REDUCED $16.00 EACH SHIPPED*

*RED SIZE 42*

*GREEN SIZE 44*


----------



## sporto55

*ALAN PAINE SHETLAND WOOL CREW NECKS*



sporto55 said:


> New Price $30.00 each Shipped


*REDUCED PRICE*

*$15.00 EACH SHIPPED*

*BOTH SIZE 42*


----------



## sporto55

*ALAN PAINE SHETLAND WOOL CREW NECKS*



sporto55 said:


> *NEW PRICE $30.00 Shipped Each*


*NEW PRICE $18.00 EACH SHIPPED*

*TAN SWEATER SIZE 50*

*ARGYLE SWEATER FROM HARROD'S SIZE 42*


----------



## TheWGP

*Drops on these, and a package deal since the sizes are similar!
*
I have two pairs of shoes to pass along. Both are excellent examples and I'd love to find them a good home. Shipping is included to CONUS, I'll ship internationally, just PM me for a reasonable quote. Payment is via Paypal - trades welcome, though - just PM me if you think you might have anything I'd like!

Note: Buy *both for $140 shipped!*

1) Church's Custom Grade Genuine Peccary, tagged 11B and I've been told this is US sizing. These are tassel loafers in a classic style. Very wearable - in fact, I originally hoped I'd be able to wear them, thinking the 11B was UK which might fit me - but no, these are 11B US and too small for me.  Peccaries are small animals somewhat resembling pigs, found mostly in South America. Their skins make for very attractive, hard-wearing shoes. On this pair, the original heels & soles are still present, allowing for easy restoration. The heels are in decent shape; the soles will need attention sometime soon, though they have wear left in them yet. It isn't every day you run across peccary anything - let alone a pair of peccary shoes from a quality maker like Church's. With that in mind, I'm asking 76>*$70 shipped.*

Soles measure 12" long and 4 1/8" wide - though I caution against being wholly dependent on outsole measurements for a variety of reasons.



2) Martin Drake Imperial Genuine Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers in #8 burgundy. These are a vintage pair, but are in great shape. Size 11C or so - the internal size marking is worn away but the shoe is still in good shape. The only blemish to mention is on one shoe, around the mouth some material is missing - other than that, these are in pristine shape, though they are vintage and will have the occasional nick or loose thread. The heels are pristine replacements - the soles have some wear left, but will need attention at some point - you could probably topy them and wait until the heels need replacing too - that's what I would do to get the most miles out of the shoes! The soles say "Genuine Shell Cordovan / Fully Leather Lined" so you can have confidence that they are shell. They've been carefully conditioned and I feel confident in saying that they should last you many years yet with further conditioning and care. These are every bit the equal of the vintage Florsheim models, in my eyes - I even compared them directly side by side and these shoes are a quality pair! Given all of the above, they're a steal at just 85>*$80 shipped!*

Soles measure 12" long and 4 1/4" wide - though I caution against being wholly dependent on outsole measurements for a variety of reasons.


----------



## brozek

Does anyone have a pair of non-black, shell PTBs in 12C/12D they'd be willing to part with? I'd be willing to pay $80-100. Thanks!


----------



## nerdykarim

Lot of two BB straps, four central straps, and a pair of toggle-back art deco-style cufflinks. Asking $25 shipped/OBO CONUS. *Sold!*
The orange BB strap and the navy/tan/brown/red/navy central strap have been used a bit; the others have either never been used or have only been used once or twice.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Ties are in OK used condition, some may have wrinkles due to being tied, etc.

This is a Tiestravaganza. It has rules. For those of you who are unfamiliar, the rules are as follows:

Rule #1 of Tiestravaganza: Don't ask for measurements of these ties.
Rule #2 of Tiestravaganza: Don't ask for measurements of these ties.
Rules #3 through 10 of Tiestravaganza: I can't remember them so they must not be as important as #1 and #2.

1. Lot 1 includes multiple Brooks Brothers, along with Kenneth Gordon, Robert Talbott, Ghehardini, Nautica, and Cape Cod Neckwear. The top middle BB has a small subtle stain which gets lost in the pattern. If I hadn't mentioned it, you probably wouldn't have known it. The wrinkled up red BB is so uniformly wrinkled that I think it must have been made that way. $35 for the group.


2. Lot 2 includes these striped ties. Now I remember Rule #3: "It's OK for me to forget to take photos of the backs of ties." Yeah, that's it. Anyway, I assure you they all have backsides. Rule #4: "In case rule #3 comes in effect, do not ask me what brands the ties are". Just assume that the brands all suck and you wouldn't be caught dead wearing those brands. That way, if you buy them there is only upside potential. The second tie from the left has a few imperfections which are tiny and similar to snags. $12 for the group.


----------



## closerlook

SEE BELOW
>>>>>>>


----------



## closerlook

SHELL CORDOVAN TASSELS
ALDEN FOR BROOKS BROTHERS!

the shell is in excellent condition.

They could use an alden recraft in the not so distant future to get a nice welt and sole applied cleanly.
But the soles still have tons of life.

Just looking to get cost back and shipping.
*NOW Just $125 Shipped!
*


















BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACKS
40R
brown is tagged and they are the same size.
PM For measurements
really good condition
no holes or tears

apporx measurments:
chest pit to pit 20.5 in
shoulders across 18 in
sleeve 24in from shoulder (adjustable because no button holes)
length from boc 29.5in for the brown/ 29.75in for the blue

BLUE NOW SOLD

BROWN ONE IS but $60 shipped or offer










WOOLRICH 100% wool Polar bear Sweater
very dense wool
I would wear this everyday, but its too big.
*$45 Shipped COnus
*









The Crown Jewels
AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
NEW IN BOX
BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
8.5 D
*$440 Shipped CONUS
*that's 100 off retail for a brand new pair.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Hickey Freeman & Son Grey Multi-stripe Flannel, 43*
Sold.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I need a right arm for a pair of Wayfarers, in tortoise. Realize this is a long shot, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## nerdykarim

closerlook said:


> The Crown Jewels
> AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
> NEW IN BOX
> BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
> 8.5 D
> *$460 Shipped CONUS
> *that's 100 off retail for a brand new pair.


Ugh...someone buy these so I don't have to do it.


----------



## closerlook

nerdykarim said:


> Ugh...someone buy these so I don't have to do it.


dddooooo iiittttttt.


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> *1) Brown Nettleton Pebblegrain LWBs - 13D*
> These guys are very lightly worn, as you can see by the condition of the original sole and heel, the inside of the shoes, and the leather uppers.
> https://img64.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes007.jpg/
> $80 shipped CONUS.
> 
> * 2) Vintage Brooks Brothers White OCBD - 15x33.*
> Must-iron supima cotton.
> No visible stains or flaws, so soft, and features an unlined collar.
> Made in USA.
> 
> $24 shipped CONUS




BB OCBD has been CLAIMED.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

32rollandrock said:


> I need a right arm for a pair of Wayfarers, in tortoise. Realize this is a long shot, but thought I'd ask.


Bit of a steep price for this thread.

Would you consider a left hand and a toe?


----------



## Bato

*BB Golden Fleece Sack, Old JAB Camel Hair Sack, Canvassed Southwick Suit*

1. BB Golden Fleece Charcoal Suit

Jacket is fully canvassed with a 3/2 button stance. The trousers are plain front with 1.75 inch cuffs.

The jacket measurements are:

Shoulders: 18
Chest (pit to pit): 42
Waist: 39.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.25
Sleeve: 26

The trouser measurements are:
Waist: 34.5 (0 inches to let out)
Inseam: 30 (plus an additional 1 inch)
Cuffs: 1.75 inches

https://img543.imageshack.us/i/pc190611.jpg/

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/pc190609.jpg/

https://img222.imageshack.us/i/pc190608.jpg/
*
Asking $85 CONUS

*2. Old School JAB 3/2 Camel Hair Sack

I picked this jacket up on the forum a while back and had the sleeves let out, but ultimately decided it is too short in the body. There is some memory at the cuffs from where they were let out. The is no padding in the shoulders.

Shoulders: 18
Chest (pit to pit): 43
Waist: 40
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5
Sleeve: 26

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/pc110565.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/pc110561.jpg/

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/pc110562.jpg/
*
Asking just $25 CONUS*

3. Fully Canvassed Southwick 2 button suit

Same as above, I'd love to keep this, but it is just too short in the body. The jacket has great soft, natural shoulders, and a two-button stance. The darting in the jacket is subtle. The jacket is fully canvassed. The trousers are unlined with plain front and no cuffs. The suit is in good condition with no stains or flaws. The color is a heathered navy with gray stripes.

The jacket measurements are:

Shoulders: 18
Chest (pit to pit): 42
Waist: 40 (jacket was taken in slightly)
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.5
Sleeve: 25.75 + 0

The trouser measurements are:
Waist: 36 (+ 2 inches to let out)
Inseam: 30 (plus an additional 2 in to let)
Cuffs: n/a

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/pc110569.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/pc110567.jpg/

Asking $50 CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'll accept a withered arm in need of manicure. How's that?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Bit of a steep price for this thread.
> 
> Would you consider a left hand and a toe?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I bought this great polo barn jacket from jfkemd a few weeks ago.

Absolutely nothing wrong with it, but shortly after I was given a very similar barn coat for Christmas, so I'm putting this back up on the exchange.

Tagged small, but fits a size 38-40 (I'm a 38 and it fits great over a chunky sweater), game pocket, lots of great details.
Asking what I paid: $35



jfkemd said:


> *Polo coat*
> 100%cotton canvas
> size is marked Small
> see measurements:
> shoulders: 21
> armpits: 23
> length from BOC: 30
> sleeves: 24
> no noted flaws
> $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## TMMKC

Hi Gents. It's been a busy past few months and I haven't had time to be around here much, but with a new year came a resolution to clean out my closets and get rid of clothes I no longer wear. All the clothes for sale are either in "very good" or "excellent" condition. I have taken very good care of everything, most everything has been professionally cleaned for the lifetime of the garment, and all the shoes come with shoe trees.

Everything is CONUS only. PayPal is strongly preferred. Reasonable offers will be accepted.

PM me with any questions. Thanks and Happy New Year.

Trousers (I will sell the entire lot together for $90)










Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
$15










Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
$20










Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
$20










A Trad classic from the 1980s! Authentic Madras, flat front, cuffed trousers. Waist measure 18 inches hip to hip (I believe they were 34 or 36 waist when I bought them) Length is 31 inches.
$25










HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
$25

Coats (I will sell both jackets together for $70)



















Another Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 19 inches. Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
$45










Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 19 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
$35










London Fog trench coat. Size 42. Bought on Ebay and never worn. $25










Eddie Bauer flat front shorts. 34 waist. $12

Shirts (will sell entire lot for $45)










Private Stock (a house brand made by Gitman, I believe) white pinpoint FC shirt. $15 16x34










LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $20










Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
$15










A Churchhill Connaught (made by Stetson, if I recall) fur felt black fedora. Excellent shape and hardly worn. I love this hat but it never quite fit my "oval" head well. It is truly in outstanding condition.
$50



















Gucci black leather loafers. Some wear but still in decent shape. Size 11M. 
$30



















J&M burgundy loafers. A little wear here and there, but still in VERY good shape. Size 11 1/2M.
$25



















AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times. Beautiful shoes but this particular last was a tad too big for my skinny, flat feet!
$55

And lastly, J&M 11M burgundy Bals. Very nice shoes with lots of good wear left in them. They have been well mainted and I always wore toppys with them. The only issue is a bleamish on the instep (see picture). Several years ago I spilled a little sole dressing on the leather and the shoe shop did the beat they could to remove it...too bad is discolored the leather. Who knows? The buyer might be able to get it dyed to match. As such, I am selling these shoes for $18.


----------



## brozek

These are all claimed - thanks!

I'm crossing my fingers that I can cash in on any good karma I built up, because I'm hoping someone has a pair of 12-13 C or D Aldens in a color other than #8/burgundy. I'd be willing to pay $40-50 for calfskin or $80-100 for shell. Thanks!



brozek said:


> Before these get donated, I thought I'd see whether anyone here could get some use out of them, so I'm giving them away for the cost of shipping. Descriptions, measurements, photos and shipping costs are below, and let me know if you have any questions! Thanks!
> 
> Vintage Silver Cloud cashmere overcoat - no size tag, but probably 40-42, *SOLD*
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End cotton vest - Medium/38-40, *$6*
> Chest - 21.5"
> Length - 25"
> 
> Lands' End navy jacket - subtle windowpane, 40R, *$10*
> Chest - 21"
> Length - 31.25"
> Sleeve - 24.75"
> Shoulders - 18.75"
> 
> Lands' End navy blazer - 39R (but fits like a 40R-40L), *$10*
> Chest - 21"
> Length - 31.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> Shoulders - 19"


----------



## rabidawg

*Let's try $50 each, $90 for the pair CONUS.*



rabidawg said:


> Apologies if this is Trad-tangential, but I have two Oxxford suits to offer. Both were made for the same gentleman are are essentially the same size. No tagged size, but they measure out to about 42R. However, please see measurements below.
> 
> Fully canvassed. No fabric tag, but clearly all wool. The amount of handwork on this duo is incredible. Both are in excellent condition. The only flaws noted are a few very small stains on the right front skirt of the glen plaid jacket (very difficult to see due to the pattern of the fabric) and a few loose stitches on the inner waistband and underside of the collar of the charcoal pinstripe. If the stains on the glen plaid do not come out with attention from a dry cleaner, you can send it back to me and I'll pay the return shipping.
> 
> Very lightly darted, as you can see from the chest-to-waist difference. Center vent. Trousers are unpleated, but each have two small darts, pictured. By appearance during wear, they are flat front.
> 
> *Asking $80 -> $60 -> $50 OBO shipped CONUS each, or $150 -> $110 -> $90 OBO CONUS for the pair.* Elsewhere inquire.
> 
> *1) Black and white glen plaid. "Peers of the Realm". Approx. 42R. *
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length (BOC): 31.25"
> Sleeve: 24.5", with 2" to let
> 
> Waist: 38.5", with 0" to let
> Inseam: 29.5", with 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.
> 
> All pictures are click-able thumbnails.
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Charcoal pinstripe. "Non Pariel". Approx. 42R. *
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Waist: 22"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length (BOC): 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> Waist: 37.5", 0" to let
> Inseam: 29"	, 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.
> 
> All pictures are click-able thumbnails.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I'd do it but the pants are just too big for me.


----------



## rabidawg

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I'd do it but the pants are just too big for me.


Yep, they were definitely made to measure, at minimum. I'd need to look at the seat to see how much they could be reasonably taken in.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All are in excellent used condition unless otherwise stated. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack blue blazer. This was my own go-to blazer until I bought a J Press Pressidential. I don't need two so somebody gets a nice one at a great price. Tagged 46R and measures P2P 24.5, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L31. Authentic Brooks Brothers label is not common. $50.***SOLD***


2. Royal York by Bond Tweed jacket. Two button, darted, double vented. Measures P2P 22, Sh 19, Sl 24, L 28.75. About a 42R or 42S? Fresh looking suede patches on the elbows on this 43 year old jacket. There is a date (Jan. 20, 1968) stamped inside the breast pocket, near the union tag. I found this in Durham, NC, about equidistant between the campuses of Duke University and UNC Chapel Hill. May have belonged to a tenured professor. Wear spot on lining pointed out by pen. Photo #2 is color accurate. $45.


3. Lyle & Scott sport coat. 3 button. Tagged 44R. P2P 23.5, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L 31. Nice jacket that I was keeping for myself but it is a little small and my size has not been moving in that direction. A steal at $30.***SOLD***


4. Bass penny loafers. 12M. Almost new, no significant wear. One shoe had a rubber oval stuck to the sole. I removed it. $29.


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXOTICA! Irish tweed Inverness Cape, Handmade Langrock, Barbour International, Horsehide Jkt, Harris tweed coat, more!*

*EXOTICA!*

*So, I've steeled myself to live up to my New Year's Resolution and pass along some of the more exotic items from my wardrobe that I frequently admire, but rarely use.... and, as my wife points out, since I'm not running a Gallery of Classic Menswear in our spare room(s!) these should all find good homes where they'll actually be used.*

*I should note that owing to the rarity of some of these items (handmade Langrock overcoat, Irish Tweed Demi-Inverness cape for Bloomingdale's, original 1960s horsehide leather jacket....) it's very hard to fix on prices. So, I decided that my usual method would still apply--decide what I, as a frugal and impoverished academic, would be very happy to pay for the item in question, and fix the price just below this level!* 

*Of course, as always, OFFERS, EVEN LOWBALLS, ARE VERY WELCOME!*

And, as always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and, for items over $100, full insurance. *International inquiries are welcome*, too, although please note that owing to weight and value all of these items will have to travel by tracked Priority mail.

Please PM with interest and offers!​
*1) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*

This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.

This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $145, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *Yes, LESS than you'd pay for a similar fused coat from JAB!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Length (BOC): 42

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/

*2) Beautiful Classic Topcoat by Browning of Fifth Avenue, NY.*

This is a lovely, classic Made in the USA topcoat by Browning of Fifth Avenue, NYC. Made from a lovely dark, dark, dark charcoal herringbone (darker than my pictures show) this coat has a concealed placket and is fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it has a single hook vent. This coat is in excellent condition, except that it is missing the last front button; a very easy fix, especially as this won't ever be seen when this is being worn. It also has some minor loose stitching in the lining by the vent. This coat was also produced without sleeve buttons, so replacing the full set of buttons, if desired, would be simple.

*Asking just $75, or offer*, shipped in CONUS.

*Tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4"
Length: 42 1/2"

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness045.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness048.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness046.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness047.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness049.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness050.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness052.jpg/

*3) GORGEOUS and RARE Made in Ireland Demi-Inverness Cape*

Snag this before I decide to keep it! :blush:

I've never worn this, NOT because it is too "costumey"--as a demi-Inverness, it's very easy to wear--but because it's simply so beautiful I was always worried about marring it.... So it needs a home when it will be used, and not simply be a "Closet King"!

This isn't a full Inverness Cape as the integral cape covers standard sleeving; this both makes it even rarer than full Inverness capes (which are still fairly widely produced, largely for the piper market), and also far easier to wear, as it can easily be worn anywhere you'd wear a standard tweed coat.

This is a beautiful, and beautifully made, coat. Made in Ireland for Bloomingdale's from thick, heavy Irish herringbone tweed, this is a very serious coat. It's fully lined (including the cape) in what is almost certainly Bemberg, and is fully canvassed. The buttons are leather covered. It has a hook vent.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition. The only minor flaw is that the interior label noting that it was Made in Ireland is off on one side (as shown), and two of the buttons have very, very minor patina. Otherwise, this coat could have been bought new yesterday.

As I mention above, it's very hard to fix a price on something like this, owing to its rarity and beauty. (I believe a Burberry Inverness is currently listed on eBay with a fair BIN of $499--and full Inverness capes are more common, relatively speaking, than their Demi cousins.) So, I'll stick to my usual practice and ask slightly less than I paid--with offers being welcome!

*Asking $215, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 46

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness013.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness014.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness015.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness019.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness016.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness018.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness017.jpg/

*4) Size 40 Barbour International (Current model)*

This is lovely, but I always pick my Northumbria over this, and so it should find a new home when it'll get a lot of use. This is a current model International, in size 40 (which will work for a 38, or 40, I think). I wore it maybe a dozen or so times carefully, so it's in excellent condition. It does have a coupe of minor whitish smudge marks on the front (shown) which I think are chalk; these are faint and aren't that noticeable and will in any case vanish with its first re-waxing.

*Please note this is the genuine, original, sized version of the International, NOT one of the "S, M, L, XL" ones. *

*The details from Barbour's website are here:*

*Asking $180, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness001.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness002.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness003.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness004.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness006.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness007.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness008.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness012.jpg/

*5) Lovely Harris Tweed coat*

This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!

It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!

Given this, I'm asking just *$45, or offer, CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 38 1/2

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/

*6) FANTASTIC Vintage Horsehide Leather Jacket in great condition!*

This is a GREAT jacket, and I'd keep it if I wasn't worried about marring it--which is foolish, I know, given that mars are just what give leather jackets their character!

This is a vintage jacket, and is made from Front-Quarter Horsehide, with all the resilience and quality that that entails. The styling is just awesome, and incredibly cool, and the leather is a beautiful, rich, dark chocolate brown. The main zipper is a Talon, and it and all the pocket zippers work smoothly without catching. It's fully lined.

It does have a couple of flaws: One of the sleeve buttons is missing and the other is snapped in half, it has some patina across the shoulders, and while the leather is perfectly wearable with no crease, crinkling, or serious drying or dry patches you might like to have it professionally conditioned so it'll give you another three or four decades of use. But this isn't necessary to wear it, as it's good to go right now--I'd just recommend it to get the maximum number of decades' use from this! Also, there is some sort of lining in the lower front right pocket that makes a "crinkling" noise when it's pushed into. I only noticed this when I was examining the inside of the pocket, and so it won't affect wear at all. It's also NOT the leather, but I suspect a form of insulated lining inside the pocket area.

Were I a typical eBay seller this would be listed as being in Excellent Vintage Condition, but since I'm on B&S I'd rate it more accurately as being in Very Good condition.

As before, it's hard to price something like this. Ebay jackets of this sort in this condition or worse run between $350 and $500, but, frankly, I think that's too much. (I am, after all, a frugal academic who's not _that_ into cool vintage horsehide jackets!) So, sticking to my self-imposed pricing guidelines, above, how about asking

*$125 or offer boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS?*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2"
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 28

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness021.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness028.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness023.jpg/ https://img211.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness027.jpg/ https://img573.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness024.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness029.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness030.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness031.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

^I must see someone wearing that cape in WAYWT. There has been a paucity of capes on this forum. That must end.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Johnston & Murphy captoe black shoes. Excellent condition overall, but the leather liners are worn at the heels as shown. Heels are like new because plastic taps were installed when new. 11E. $25.


2. Cole Haan. Made in Maine. Vibram soles. Cole Haan would still be a top brand if they were making shoes like these. Excellent condition inside and out. 9.5B $30.


3. Lands End Bucks. Very nice overall, slight delamination of sole, but this is stitched also so this is as far as it goes. Nobody but the owner will ever see this. Small cut on one toe. 8.5D. $26.***SOLD***
The made in US Dexter dirty bucks appear to be 8E and may fit the same person as the LE Bucks. These have the same kind of tiny delaminations as the other bucks. I will include them in this sale for an additional $8.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. All items are in excellent used condition and free of any flaws. Shirts are freshly laundered. All pics are clickable thumbnails.

1. Brooks Brothers yellow Supima OCBD. Unlined collar. 16-32. $23.


2. Thomas Pink white, 2 button cuffs 15.5-34. $20.


3. Bergdorf Goodman Italian made buttondown. Large. $18.***SOLD***


4. T M Lewin. 15-34. $20.


5. BB Slim Fit, Non Iron, 17-34/35 tattersalls. Top shirt has a blue & green pattern, bottom has blue & brown. $18 each, take the pair for $29.***BOTH SOLD***


6. NWT Polo RL, Width 2.75, Length 57.5. $18.


7. NWT Polo RL, Width 2 15/16, Length 57.5. $18.***SOLD***


8. Seven fold tie? 5 Fold? I don't know the difference. Unknown (to me) maker. Made in US. Width3 7/8, Length 59. $25.


----------



## TheWGP

DROPS on these - might be best for a 10.5ish guy to try! I'll happily consider offers and trade propositions!

I have two pairs of shoes to pass along. Both are excellent examples and I'd love to find them a good home. Shipping is included to CONUS, I'll ship internationally, just PM me for a reasonable quote. Payment is via Paypal - trades welcome, though - just PM me if you think you might have anything I'd like!

1) Church's Custom Grade Genuine Peccary, tagged 11B Claimed!

2) Martin Drake Imperial Genuine Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers in #8 burgundy. These are a vintage pair, but are in great shape. Size 10.5C or so - the internal size marking is worn away but the shoe is still in good shape. *MIGHT be better for a 10.5ish* to try because of the narrowness. The only blemish to mention is on one shoe, around the mouth some material is missing - other than that, these are in pristine shape, though they are vintage and will have the occasional nick or loose thread. The heels are pristine replacements - the soles have some wear left, but will need attention at some point - you could probably topy them and wait until the heels need replacing too - that's what I would do to get the most miles out of the shoes! The soles say "Genuine Shell Cordovan / Fully Leather Lined" so you can have confidence that they are shell. They've been carefully conditioned and I feel confident in saying that they should last you many years yet with further conditioning and care. These are every bit the equal of the vintage Florsheim models, in my eyes - I even compared them directly side by side and these shoes are a quality pair! Given all of the above, they're a steal at just 85>80>*$76 shipped!*

I caution against being wholly dependent on outsole measurements for a variety of reasons, BUT here they are! 
EDIT: REMEASURED SOLES WITH NEW FABRIC TAPE MEASURE!
Soles ACTUALLY MEASURE 12 1/4" long and 4 3/8" wide!
Insoles measure approximately 11 1/4" long.

I would DEFINITELY consider these a 10.5C or thereabouts - my 11E foot does fit in, but they're too narrow for me!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Brooksblend 3/2 sack has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## chiamdream

LL Bean shawl sweater sold pending payment; drops on the other two.



chiamdream said:


> Just cleaning house a bit.
> 
> This is quite a nice made-in-the-U.S.A. Pendleton wool shirt. I can't call it NOS, but it might as well be. It still has sharp creases running through the sides like it was just unfolded after 40 years deadstock in a warehouse somewhere. Just beautiful. Size is marked 16, but see measurements. Asking *$20* shipped.
> 
> p2p: 22.5"
> shoulder to cuff: 24"
> shoulder: 18.5"
> length: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> Nice striped J.Crew lambswool sweater, medium - nothing fancy, but I'm only asking *$10* shipped (I'll just keep it if it doesn't sell at this price).
> 
> p2p: 21.5"
> shoulder to cuff: 26"
> shoulders: 18"
> length (boc): 27"


----------



## AlanC

I will have some things up for sale soon in order to help finance my periodic payments to TweedyDon...


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> I will have some things up for sale soon in order to help finance my periodic payments to TweedyDon...


Everybody pitch in and buy from Alan so he doesn't get his kneecaps broken. Don Tweedy is unmerciful.


----------



## CMDC

DROPPING



CMDC said:


> Another addition to the sweater line up. A nice LLBean ski sweater. Made in Scotland of 100% New Zealand Wool.
> Tagged L Tall
> Measures 22 pit to pit; 28 length
> 
> The colors are charcoal and cream.
> 
> This sweater is extremely thick and heavy, a la the Norwegian. Same heft and density.
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates--and a price drop on the Langrock, just because!*



TweedyDon said:


> *EXOTICA!*
> 
> *So, I've steeled myself to live up to my New Year's Resolution and pass along some of the more exotic items from my wardrobe that I frequently admire, but rarely use.... and, as my wife points out, since I'm not running a Gallery of Classic Menswear in our spare room(s!) these should all find good homes where they'll actually be used.*
> 
> *I should note that owing to the rarity of some of these items (handmade Langrock overcoat, Irish Tweed Demi-Inverness cape for Bloomingdale's, original 1960s horsehide leather jacket....) it's very hard to fix on prices. So, I decided that my usual method would still apply--decide what I, as a frugal and impoverished academic, would be very happy to pay for the item in question, and fix the price just below this level!*
> 
> *Of course, as always, OFFERS, EVEN LOWBALLS, ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> And, as always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and, for items over $100, full insurance. *International inquiries are welcome*, too, although please note that owing to weight and value all of these items will have to travel by tracked Priority mail.
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!​
> *1) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*
> 
> This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.
> 
> This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *Yes, LESS than you'd pay for a similar fused coat from JAB!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2"
> Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Length (BOC): 42
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/
> 
> *2) Beautiful Classic Topcoat by Browning of Fifth Avenue, NY.*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic Made in the USA topcoat by Browning of Fifth Avenue, NYC. Made from a lovely dark, dark, dark charcoal herringbone (darker than my pictures show) this coat has a concealed placket and is fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it has a single hook vent. This coat is in excellent condition, except that it is missing the last front button; a very easy fix, especially as this won't ever be seen when this is being worn. It also has some minor loose stitching in the lining by the vent. This coat was also produced without sleeve buttons, so replacing the full set of buttons, if desired, would be simple.
> 
> *Asking just $75, or offer*, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4"
> Length: 42 1/2"
> 
> https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness045.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness048.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness046.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness047.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness049.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness050.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness052.jpg/
> 
> *3) GORGEOUS and RARE Made in Ireland Demi-Inverness Cape*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you! I hope this will appear in WAYWT soon....*
> 
> *4) Size 40 Barbour International (Current model)*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *5) Lovely Harris Tweed coat*
> 
> This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!
> 
> It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!
> 
> Given this, I'm asking just *$45, or offer, CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
> Length: 38 1/2
> 
> https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/
> 
> *6) FANTASTIC Vintage Horsehide Leather Jacket in great condition!*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## AlanC

*Buy the best and only cry once!*

Some Tradly items: shirts, ties and a Grail sweater!

_The Perfect Pink Sweater_
*SOLD*! NWOT *Venanzi* (store label) cashmere pink cableknit sweater
Made in Scotland
Size: Small
Chest pit to pit 20"
Retail: $750 (see tag)
Your price $175

Venanzi is the now-defunct super high end NYC men's clothing store. I have this exact same sweater for myself in a Medium. This is the same sweater but in a size *Small*. I purchased both sweaters new, however, only the Medium had a tag. I am showing the tag for the Medium simply so you can see the retail price. Although it has no tag, it is new, never worn.

I recognize that this sweater is neither thrift nor priced cheaply, however I know this is an audience that would particularly appreciate it. I wanted to offer it here before I take it to SF. I am asking less than 25% of the retail price. Ben Silver charges 3X my asking price for their Made in Scotland cable knits ($525). With much of the cashmere production going to China, this is a rare opportunity to own probably as nice a sweater of this type as there is to own.

The pictures of the sweater are of the actual sweater for sale.

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img3795l.jpg/   

*Brooks Brothers* white OCBD
16 x 34
Made in USA
$22 shipped CONUS, Paypal



*JCrew* casual shirts -- Lot of 3
Size: Medium
$30 for the lot delivered CONUS, Paypal

These were culled from my closet because I'm running out of room for shirts. They're in "as new" condition, although note that the pink OCBD is a "vintage" shirt, thus has pre-distressing.



*SOLD!* Polo Ralph Lauren cashmere argyle sweater vest
Tagged Size: L, but measures to a SMALL (see measurement)
P2P: 19"
$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3313v.jpg 

*Robert Talbott* regimental tie
Royal Dragoons
Made in USA
$16 delivered CONUS



*Langrock* wool tie
Made in England
$20 delivered CONUS

 

*Polo RL* wool tie
Made in Italy
This is essentially NWOT. I bought it new, wore it twice at most, and am now selling it. These retail for $100+ new.
$22 delivered CONUS

 

*Brooks Brothers* vintage black label tie
Some discoloration to the tipping, no problems with the silk.
$15 delivered CONUS


----------



## Connemara

*Tradly and non-tradly ties!*

Three good-looking ties for sale. Close-up pics are pretty much true to color. From L-R:

1.) J. Crew navy w/single pink stripe. 3.75"W. $15 shipped.

2.) Barneys. Embroidered silk...brown w/silver and yellow neat pattern. Nice one! Has a self-keeper too. 3.75"W. $18 shipped.

3.) Andover Shop. Printed English silk, made in England. A tradly beauty. 3 3/8"W. Also $18 shipped.

Deals available if you want more than one! Just PM me.


----------



## sporto55

*ALAN PAINE CREW NECKS*















sporto55 said:


> *REDUCED PRICE*
> 
> *$15.00 EACH SHIPPED*
> 
> *BOTH SIZE 42*


*YELLOW CREW IS SOLD*


----------



## 32rollandrock

That sweater may sound expensive but it's a steal. Venanzi stuff is top notch. I have three pair of their argyle OTC socks. They stay up, look great and are lasting well.



AlanC said:


> Some Tradly items: shirts, ties and a Grail sweater!
> 
> _The Perfect Pink Sweater_
> NWOT *Venanzi* (store label) cashmere pink cableknit sweater
> Made in Scotland
> Size: Small
> Chest pit to pit 20"
> Retail: $750 (see tag)
> Your price $175
> 
> Venanzi is the now-defunct super high end NYC men's clothing store. I have this exact same sweater for myself in a Medium. This is the same sweater but in a size *Small*. I purchased both sweaters new, however, only the Medium had a tag. I am showing the tag for the Medium simply so you can see the retail price. Although it has no tag, it is new, never worn.
> 
> I recognize that this sweater is neither thrift nor priced cheaply, however I know this is an audience that would particularly appreciate it. I wanted to offer it here before I take it to SF. I am asking less than 25% of the retail price. Ben Silver charges 3X my asking price for their Made in Scotland cable knits ($525). With much of the cashmere production going to China, this is a rare opportunity to own probably as nice a sweater of this type as there is to own.
> 
> The pictures of the sweater are of the actual sweater for sale.
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img3795l.jpg/
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* white OCBD
> 16 x 34
> Made in USA
> $22 shipped CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> *JCrew* casual shirts -- Lot of 3
> Size: Medium
> $30 for the lot delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> These were culled from my closet because I'm running out of room for shirts. They're in "as new" condition, although note that the pink OCBD is a "vintage" shirt, thus has pre-distressing.
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo* Ralph Lauren cashmere argyle sweater vest
> Tagged Size: L, but measures to a SMALL (see measurement)
> P2P: 19"
> $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3313v.jpg
> 
> *Robert Talbott* regimental tie
> Royal Dragoons
> Made in USA
> $16 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> *Langrock* wool tie
> Made in England
> $20 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo RL* wool tie
> Made in Italy
> This is essentially NWOT. I bought it new, wore it twice at most, and am now selling it. These retail for $100+ new.
> $22 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* vintage black label tie
> Some discoloration to the tipping, no problems with the silk.
> $15 delivered CONUS


----------



## sporto55

sporto55 said:


> *LAST CHANCE $19.00 EACH SHIPPED*


updated info


----------



## sporto55

BOTH SWEATERS SOLD


----------



## sporto55

*ALAN PAINE CREW NECKS*















sporto55 said:


> *REDUCED $16.00 EACH SHIPPED*
> 
> *RED SIZE 42*
> 
> *GREEN SIZE 44*


*BOTH SWEATERS SOLD*


----------



## rabidawg

*Glenplaid Oxxford suit CLAIMED!

Charcoal pinstripe Oxxford suit STILL AVAILABLE!*



rabidawg said:


> Apologies if this is Trad-tangential, but I have two Oxxford suits to offer. Both were made for the same gentleman are are essentially the same size. No tagged size, but they measure out to about 42R. However, please see measurements below.
> 
> Fully canvassed. No fabric tag, but clearly all wool. The amount of handwork on this duo is incredible. Both are in excellent condition. The only flaws noted are a few very small stains on the right front skirt of the glen plaid jacket (very difficult to see due to the pattern of the fabric) and a few loose stitches on the inner waistband and underside of the collar of the charcoal pinstripe. If the stains on the glen plaid do not come out with attention from a dry cleaner, you can send it back to me and I'll pay the return shipping.
> 
> Very lightly darted, as you can see from the chest-to-waist difference. Center vent. Trousers are unpleated, but each have two small darts, pictured. By appearance during wear, they are flat front.
> 
> *Asking $80 -> $60 -> $50 OBO shipped CONUS.* Elsewhere inquire.
> 
> *2) Charcoal pinstripe. "Non Pariel". Approx. 42R. *
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Waist: 22"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length (BOC): 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> Waist: 37.5", 0" to let
> Inseam: 29"	, 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.
> 
> All pictures are click-able thumbnails.


----------



## DFPyne

This gem is still available. Here is a Vintage 3/2 Sack Brooks Brothers Suit – Size 41R with 36W Pants (and fits as labeled). The pattern is a very subtle but unique solid blue, herringbone alternating stripe pattern (see picture of pattern below). This suit also comes with a matching vest. This suit has all the right features, hooked vent, belt catch, quarter lined, 100% wool. I wished nothing more than for this to fit me, I am a 42R and this is just a bit snug, but my loss can be your gain.



41R Jacket:


Underarm to Underarm: 20”
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5”
Sleeve: 24” (+1)
Bottom of Collar to End: 30”

Vest:

Underarm to Underarm: 17”
Shoulder to Shoulder: 12”
Top to Bottom: 21.5”

Pants:

Waist: 36”
Inseam: 30” (+ 3) {No Cuff}

Now $80 Shipped


----------



## brozek

It's too dark to take proper photos, but I wanted to give my large-footed brethren know that I'll be posting a pair of reddish-brown AE Wilberts in 13D tomorrow morning. The Indy boots that Shoemart delivered today supercede the need for Wilberts in my closet!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS! Plus, the four remaining ties in (5) are now just $15 the lot!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS (and, for ties, Canada)* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Group 1

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts002.jpg/

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts004.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts007.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts008.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts009.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts010.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts011.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts013.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts012.jpg/

a) Ferrell Reed for Johnston & Murphy. Woven in England and made by hand. Excellent condition. *Asking $14*
b) Johnston & Murphy. Woven in Italy and handmade. Excellent condition. SOLD.
c) Ely's Round Table. GORGEOUS thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. SOLD.
d) Brooks Brothers. Woven in Italy; 70/30 wool/silk. 4". Excellent condition. SOLD

*2) 1960s witty emblematic by old-school Abercrombie and Fitch*

*Claimed!*

*3) Vintage straight geometric tie from Rooster. *

No fabric content, but certainly silk. Hand printed and vintage; Very Good condition.

*Asking $8*

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts019.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts018.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts017.jpg/

*4) Made in Italy Polo surcingle belt.*

*SOLD*

*5) 4 for $15: *

*ALL FOUR REMAINING TIES FOR $15, CONUS*!

*These were previously posted; they appear here with price drops.*

*Original post*:

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/tradties031.jpg/

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradties032.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradties033.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/tradties034.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/tradties036.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties037.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/tradties039.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/tradties040.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/tradties043.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/tradties044.jpg/

*From left to right:*

1) Gucci. Stitching loose on back, hence just $10 > 9 > 8
2) Shiaparelli. Good condition; minor rumpling, hence just $9 > 8 > 7
3) HA&E Smith of Bermuda; lovely made in England vinatge tie! $9 > 8
4) Roma silk. Good condition. $6 > 5
5) Greek emblematic. Excellent condition, but polyester, hence just SOLD


----------



## TheWGP

The Church's sold, so I'm marking down the shell cordovans in an effort to move them separately - might be best for a 10.5ish guy to try! I'll happily consider offers and trade propositions!

Shipping is included to CONUS, I'll ship internationally, just PM me for a reasonable quote. Payment is via Paypal - trades welcome, though - just PM me if you think you might have anything I'd like!

1) Church's Custom Grade Genuine Peccary, tagged 11B Claimed!

2) Martin Drake Imperial Genuine Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers in #8 burgundy. These are a vintage pair, but are in great shape. Size 10.5-11C or so - the internal size marking is worn away but the shoe is still in good shape. *MIGHT be better for a 10.5ish* to try because of the narrowness. The only blemish to mention is on one shoe, around the mouth some material is missing - other than that, these are in pristine shape, though they are vintage and will have the occasional nick or loose thread. The heels are pristine replacements - the soles have some wear left, but will need attention at some point - you could probably topy them and wait until the heels need replacing too - that's what I would do to get the most miles out of the shoes! The soles say "Genuine Shell Cordovan / Fully Leather Lined" so you can have confidence that they are shell. They've been carefully conditioned and I feel confident in saying that they should last you many years yet with further conditioning and care. These are every bit the equal of the vintage Florsheim models, in my eyes - I even compared them directly side by side and these shoes are a quality pair! Given all of the above, they're a steal at just 85>80>76>*$70 shipped!*

Soles measure 12" long and 4 1/4" wide - though I caution against being wholly dependent on outsole measurements for a variety of reasons.


----------



## brozek

Here are the Allen-Edmonds Wilberts I mentioned a few posts ago. They're 13D, and in good shape, although they could use a good brushing and polish. I bought them in the fall when I needed a pair of rugged shoes to wear with thick socks, but now my Indy boots play that role. I'm asking $35 shipped, but since they're so heavy, I would say half of that will go straight into the pockets of US Postal Service! Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining desiderata!*

CENTER]
*CONSOLIDATION THREAD!*

Jackets! Coats! Sweaters!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*!​
*1) Beautiful plaid 3/2 tweed sack Canvassed*

*I'm shocked this hasn't been claimed yet!​*
This is simply wonderful, and I'm very annoyed that it doesn't fit me... My pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice; the colourway is simply fantastic. It's also an utterly classic Ivy/Trad jacket, with a beautiful lapel roll, two button sleeves, a single hook vent, lovely natural shoulders, and full canvassing. It's also half-lined with what seems to be a custom lining. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just

*Asking $42, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 +2
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/janjackets001.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/janjackets002.jpg/ https://img52.imageshack.us/i/janjackets004.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/janjackets006.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/janjackets007.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/janjackets008.jpg/

*2) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed 3/2 sack with classic 1960s Ivy cut! Canvassed*

*Claimed, pending payment.*

This jacket has been in my closet for about three years, only to be taken out periodically, and tried on or measured to see if I've shrunk or it's grown.... But the time has now come to admit that it's just too short for me. Which is a real pity, as this is easily my favourite jacket. If only it fit....

It's a beautiful dark, dark forest green herringbone Harris tweed, and the cut is fantastic; utterly 1960s Ivy, with an absolutely classic American cut from the Golden Age. It has beautiful narrow lapels which roll perfectly into a 3/2 roll, a sack cut (of course!), two button cuffs, and a complementary bottle green lining. It has a single vent, a natural shoulder, is half-canvassed, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $42 or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/janjackets010.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/janjackets011.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/janjackets012.jpg/
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/janjackets014.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/janjackets018.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/janjackets019.jpg/

*3) LL Bean Travel Blazer Made in the USA *

Another American classic--the LL Bean Travel Blazer! This is a standard contemporary blazer, vented with a two-button closure in classic navy. It was Union-made in the USA--which, alas, is fast becoming *non*-standard :uhoh: and appears to be half-canvassed. made from 55/45 poly/wool, this has two patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. One of the interior pockets is zipped. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/janjackets042.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/janjackets043.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/janjackets044.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/janjackets045.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/janjackets046.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/janjackets047.jpg/

*4) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*

Tweeds from the uber-trad Princeton store Langrock are becoming increasingly hard to find as they now that Langrock has been closed for over a decade, and this one is lovely. It's a classic 3/2 sack, fully lined and fully canvassed, with a beautiful lapel roll and two button cuffs. It also features fully lapped seams and a single hook vent. It does have some minor flaws; a brown spot on each sleeve, a fray in the lining by the interior chest pocket with the Langrock label, while the lining by the vent needs to be re-stitched. The spots might well come out with dry-cleaning, but, if they're set, they could also pass as weave faults, while the fray is an easy repair--or could just be ignored!

Given these flaws, though, this Langrock 3/2 sack is just in Very Good condition, *hence just $18 or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds013.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds014.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds015.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds016.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds017.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/decembertweeds018.jpg/

*COATS​*
*5) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*

This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.

This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $110, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *Yes, LESS than you'd pay for a similar fused coat from JAB!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Length (BOC): 42

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/

*6) Beautiful Classic Topcoat by Browning of Fifth Avenue, NY.*

This is a lovely, classic Made in the USA topcoat by Browning of Fifth Avenue, NYC. Made from a lovely dark, dark, dark charcoal herringbone (darker than my pictures show) this coat has a concealed placket and is fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it has a single hook vent. This coat is in excellent condition, except that it is missing the last front button; a very easy fix, especially as this won't ever be seen when this is being worn. It also has some minor loose stitching in the lining by the vent. This coat was also produced without sleeve buttons, so replacing the full set of buttons, if desired, would be simple.

*Asking just $65, or offer*, shipped in CONUS.

*Tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4"
Length: 42 1/2"

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness045.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness048.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness046.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness047.jpg/ https://img508.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness049.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness050.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness052.jpg/

*7) Lovely Harris Tweed coat*

This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!

It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!

Given this, I'm asking just *$40, or offer, CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 38 1/2

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/

*8) Levis Trucker jacket, made in the USA*

Not trad., to be sure, but uterly American--and if you don't have one of these iconic jackets yet, you should get one soon!

This is a *Made in the USA* Levis Trucker jacket, size L. Excellent condition! I just never wear it as I always use my Filson Ranch jacket instead.

Asking *$28 shipped in CONUS, with offers welcome*.

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/levis001.jpg/   https://img830.imageshack.us/i/levis002.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/levis005.jpg/ https://img510.imageshack.us/i/levis007.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/levis008.jpg/

*SWEATERS​*
*8) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $20 *

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/

*9) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $19 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/


----------



## allan

brozek said:


> Here are the Allen-Edmonds Wilberts I mentioned a few posts ago. They're 13D, and in good shape, although they could use a good brushing and polish. I bought them in the fall when I needed a pair of rugged shoes to wear with thick socks, but now my Indy boots play that role. I'm asking $35 shipped, but since they're so heavy, I would say half of that will go straight into the pockets of US Postal Service! Thanks!


Don't you use flat-rate priority mail? That pair should fit in a medium box and go for about $11 regardless of weight.


----------



## CMDC

I'm looking for a purple and green stripe repp tie if anyone has one they're willing to part with.


----------



## TheWGP

Those shells I have listed above for $70 have been remeasured, including the insoles - and they're almost definitely suitable for a 10.5C I would say. Sorry for all the confusion on them - if you were being scared off, just know they're definitely a C width and go from there! I'll be happy to work with you on whatever other dimensions or whatnot you want me to provide.


----------



## andcounting

allan said:


> Don't you use flat-rate priority mail? That pair should fit in a medium box and go for about $11 regardless of weight.


Medium flat rate is the only way to fly.


----------



## Steve Smith

allan said:


> Don't you use flat-rate priority mail? That pair should fit in a medium box and go for about $11 regardless of weight.


They will fit in the flatter of the 2 medium FR boxes, with some deformation of the box. Shoes can ship cheaper by the Priority Mail weight and zone calculations in many cases, though.


----------



## AlanC

*Briefcases & Satchels*

I'm clearing out a few items that I no longer, or didn't ever, need. These are all great bags, but they duplicate items I already have and use.

*SOLD!* Filson 230
Small Field Bag

Your price: $65 delivered CONUS

Not new, broken in, but structurally fine.

 

*Vintage Document Case*
Circa 1950s-60s
Cheney lock
$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Large enough for light paper work, small books, an iPad, etc. Your assistant is doing the heavy lifting, anyway. There is some roughness to the leather at the fold on top, some light cracking underneath the handle. There's nothing that would affect the structural integrity at all. It's a great little case. I'd keep it, but I have two other underarm portfolios that don't get much use as it is.

Alas, no key.

   

*Samsonite* leather bag
Great every day bag for all your books, paperwork and laptop. There is some water damage to the leather

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img607.imageshack.us/i/img3913k.jpg/


----------



## Bernie Zack

Just an FYI of what I am looking for:

Colorful pocket squares

Thanks.

Coat: 46R
Trousers: 38/32
Shirt: 17 35
Hat: 7 1/8
Shoes: 10 1/2 D/M​


----------



## brozek

Steve Smith said:


> They will fit in the flatter of the 2 medium FR boxes, with some deformation of the box. Shoes can ship cheaper by the Priority Mail weight and zone calculations in many cases, though.


Wow - everyone took me very literally, eh? Sorry for any confusion. I only meant that the AE Wilberts won't be cheap to ship - flat-rate or not, they're big, heavy shoes and the shipping cost isn't inconsequential.


----------



## TheWGP

One more pair of shoes - this one from my personal collection, so it's been extremely well taken care of!

*Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers with full straps - model 684.* This model is marked model 684C - I believe the C is because they were made specifically for a shop in Oklahoma that no longer carries Aldens called Harold's. They are in every way the 684 full strap loafer on the Aberdeen last.

These are *size 11 B/D* which is a normal width in size 11. They've been taken excellent care of - Mac Method and regular brushing have really kept the shine in these shoes. Always in shoe trees unless they were on my feet.

There was a professional repair to the back of the right shoe; however, it did not affect the "mouth" opening or anything like that - stitching was just reinforced. This is very well done, and is not a detriment to the shoes in any way - it's of the caliber of work that B. Nelson does, from my experience, and I have complete, utter faith in it. The soles and heels were replaced with channeled soles and prime heels - arguably an upgrade, on the soles especially, from what Alden provides. Both soles and heels have good life remaining - remember, the soles are channeled soles, so the fact that you can't see the stitches on the bottom is a GOOD thing - it means they have not worn down!

This is a *fantastic* pair of shoes, but I've concluded they're just too narrow for me - I need an 11E, darnit!

These sell on Ebay for sometimes $225 plus shipping, especially in standard widths and well-taken-care-of examples. I'm willing to let them go here for just *$175 with free shipping to USA and Canada! * Yes, that's right, free shipping to Canada! This is less than I have in the shoes, so rest assured I'm not making any profit. I really do need to get money out of these for personal reasons, but I'm always open to some trading possibilities - give me a PM and we can see where it ends up!

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge!


----------



## closerlook

SHELL CORDOVAN TASSELS
ALDEN FOR BROOKS BROTHERS!

the shell is in excellent condition.

They could use an alden recraft in the not so distant future to get a nice welt and sole applied cleanly.
But the soles still have tons of life.

*SZ. 8D
*
Just looking to get cost back and shipping.
*NOW Just $125 Shipped!
* >>>* DROP $115 Shipped!*


















BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACKS
40R
brown is tagged and they are the same size.
PM For measurements
really good condition
no holes or tears

apporx measurments:
chest pit to pit 20.5 in
shoulders across 18 in
sleeve 24in from shoulder (adjustable because no button holes)
length from boc 29.5in for the brown/ 29.75in for the blue

BLUE NOW SOLD

BROWN ONE IS $*55 shipped or offer
*









WOOLRICH 100% wool Polar bear Sweater
very dense wool
I would wear this everyday, but its too big.
*$45 Shipped COnus
* >>> *DROP to $40 Shipped*










The Crown Jewels
AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
NEW IN BOX
BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
8.5 D
*$440 Shipped CONUS
*that's 100 off retail for a brand new pair.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Connemara

*Price cuts!* Andover is sold, but remaining ties have been reduced to *$10 shipped or both for $18.* 


Connemara said:


> Three good-looking ties for sale. Close-up pics are pretty much true to color. From L-R:
> 
> 1.) J. Crew navy w/single pink stripe. 3.75"W. $15 shipped.
> 
> 2.) Barneys. Embroidered silk...brown w/silver and yellow neat pattern. Nice one! Has a self-keeper too. 3.75"W. $18 shipped.
> 
> 3.) Andover Shop. Printed English silk, made in England. A tradly beauty. 3 3/8"W. Also $18 shipped.
> 
> Deals available if you want more than one! Just PM me.


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions.

Prices include US shipping. All are in excellent used condition unless otherwise stated. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

2. Royal York by Bond Tweed jacket. Two button, darted, double vented. Measures P2P 22, Sh 19, Sl 24, L 28.75. About a 42R or 42S? Fresh looking suede patches on the elbows on this 43 year old jacket. There is a date (Jan. 20, 1968) stamped inside the breast pocket, near the union tag. I found this in Durham, NC, about equidistant between the campuses of Duke University and UNC Chapel Hill. Wear spot on lining pointed out by pen. Photo #2 is color accurate. $45.>>>$39


4. Bass penny loafers. 12M. Almost new, no significant wear. One shoe had a rubber oval stuck to the sole. I removed it. $29.>>>$25


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions.

Prices include US shipping.

1. Johnston & Murphy captoe black shoes. Excellent condition overall, but the leather liners are worn at the heels as shown. Heels are like new because plastic taps were installed when new. 11E. $25.>>>$22


2. Cole Haan. Made in Maine. Vibram soles. Cole Haan would still be a top brand if they were making shoes like these. Excellent condition inside and out. 9.5B $30.>>>$27


3. Lands End Bucks. Very nice overall, slight delamination of sole, but this is stitched also so this is as far as it goes. Nobody but the owner will ever see this. Small cut on one toe. 8.5D. $26.***SOLD***


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops.*

All prices to CONUS. OFFERS WELCOME.

*Ties:*

All made in the USA unless noted
$15 > $13 > $11 > $9 NOW $8 each, or 2 for $14
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
$32 > $29 > $26 > $23 > NOW $20.50

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
$32 > $29 > $26 > $23 > NOW $20.50

*Brooks Brothers Red Cableknit Shetland Wool Sweater*
Made in Hong Kong, Marked size 42 long. Measurements:
23" pit to pit
28 3/4" long from top of collar
21" sleeves
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes042.jpg/
$28 > $25 > $22 > $20 > NOW $17

* Corbin 2B Herringbone Blazer*
Measurements: 
18.5 Shoulders
21 Pit to pit
25.5 Sleeves
31.5 Length BOC

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
$30 > $26 NOW $22

Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16.5-32
Unlined collar, no flaws.
https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/
$20 > $18 > NOW $16

13D Sebago USA-made Penny Loafers
$35 > $32 > NOW $29
https://img521.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions.

Prices include US shipping. Ties are in OK used condition, some may have wrinkles due to being tied, etc.

This is a Tiestravaganza. It has rules. For those of you who are unfamiliar, the rules are as follows:

Rule #1 of Tiestravaganza: Don't ask for measurements of these ties.
Rule #2 of Tiestravaganza: Don't ask for measurements of these ties.
Rules #3 through 10 of Tiestravaganza: I can't remember them so they must not be as important as #1 and #2.

1. Lot 1 includes multiple Brooks Brothers, along with Kenneth Gordon, Robert Talbott, Ghehardini, Nautica, and Cape Cod Neckwear. The top middle BB has a small subtle stain which gets lost in the pattern. If I hadn't mentioned it, you probably wouldn't have known it. The wrinkled up red BB is so uniformly wrinkled that I think it must have been made that way. $35>>>$29 for the group.


Price includes US shipping. Clickable thumbnails.

2. One pair of well broken in Bill's Khakis, M1, unpleated, uncuffed. I think these started out as British Khaki in color but have faded with age. The last photo is most color accurate. Tagged 38 but measure 39x29.25. These were most likely let out an inch when new. J Crew charges extra for wear like this, but I am willing to throw it in for no extra charge. If you buy a pair of Bill's and wear them twice a week for a couple of years, they will look like this. Now consider that the pants will cost over $100 new and you will have to pay hundreds of dollars in laundering expenses. Save most of that money by paying $19>>>$17***SOLD*** for these. They will wear like your best broken-in pair from day 1.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Price Drops
*
F.A. McCluer "Harvest Twill" shirt - like a light flannel. Condition is excellent. Made in India.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 49:
Sleeves: 34"
Neck: 15.5"

Price: $10.00<<13.00<<15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Southwick 3/2 tweed sack. Perfect TNSIL-style: full canvas, 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, swelled edges, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined. The colors are charcoal/white herringbone with light blue and red pinstripes. Obviously worn, but no flaws such as moth bites, snags, etc. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but measures to about a 40-42S
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 29.5"

Price: $35.00<<40.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin "Natural Shoulder Trousers" navy corduroy pheasant emblematic pants. Flat front, no cuffs. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 43.5"
Inseam: 33" + 3" to let out
No cuffs

Price: $16.00<<20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

Brooks Brothers (muted) patch madras sport coat. It's a 2B (subtly) darted, but it's larger and I know a lot of the bigger guys have a hard time finding stuff like this at reasonable prices. The sport coat is 100% cotton, fully lined, single vented, and Made in USA. *FLAW:* There is a small hole on the left sleeve near the buttons, but the pattern makes it difficult to see.

Tagged: 48L
Chest: 52"
Waist: 48"
Shoulder: 21.5"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 32.75"

Price: $25.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## andcounting

Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Very soft. *Made in USA.* Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
$45 *> $40 conus*

















Harris Tweed goodness. One of the few tweeds yet to pass through Tweedy's closet!

I wear about a 46r and have a great 3/2 harriss tweed. It's just slightly snug and slightly long (my wife says its fine, but ya know...). Any interest? Here's a pic:

Pits are 23", waist is 22". 33" from the boc. Shoulders are 19" and 26" sleeves.

*ON HOLD*.










Old wash and wear JAB poplin jacket. 3/2 delight. 1/3 lined. Great shape. Made in USA

Pits are 24". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 27" sleeves.

40 shipped.


















Next is a Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 shipped.


















Allen edmonds 8.5 D Seneca. Soles are barely worn.

50 shipped.


















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 shipped.


----------



## jaredhicks

1) Size 29 PRL brown tweed trousers. Flat-front, uncuffed, and lined to about 12 inches from the hem. The waist measures 15 inches flat, the outseam is 43.5 inches, and the inseam is 33 inches. When I was taking photos I noticed a small weakness in the fabric on the front crease of the left leg, 24 inches from the hem. Otherwise, they seem to be in great condition. Price: $18 shipped.
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img0537o.jpg/
https://img602.imageshack.us/i/img0541.jpg/https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img0549t.jpg/

2) Size 16-34 Brooks Brothers 10-pleat formal tuxedo shirt. Takes four studs, with removable mother-of-pearl button strip. Like-new condition, except for some small holes on the collar from the price-tag staples (shown, to the extent my phone camera could resolve them), which may close upon laundering. Price: $28 shipped.
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img0534lk.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img0535zx.jpg/https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0536x.jpg/


----------



## TMMKC

*No reasonable offers will be declined on these. I'd much rather sell these to people who appreciate them than go the consignment shop route. Offer me a deal. Thanks.*



TMMKC said:


> Hi Gents. It's been a busy past few months and I haven't had time to be around here much, but with a new year came a resolution to clean out my closets and get rid of clothes I no longer wear. All the clothes for sale are either in "very good" or "excellent" condition. I have taken very good care of everything, most everything has been professionally cleaned for the lifetime of the garment, and all the shoes come with shoe trees.
> 
> Everything is CONUS only. PayPal is strongly preferred. Reasonable offers will be accepted.
> 
> PM me with any questions. Thanks and Happy New Year.
> 
> Trousers (I will sell the entire lot together for $90)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Trad classic from the 1980s! Authentic Madras, flat front, cuffed trousers. Waist measure 18 inches hip to hip (I believe they were 34 or 36 waist when I bought them) Length is 31 inches.
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
> $25
> 
> Coats (I will sell both jackets together for $70)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 19 inches. Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
> $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 19 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
> $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Fog trench coat. Size 42. Bought on Ebay and never worn. $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Bauer flat front shorts. 34 waist. $12
> 
> Shirts (will sell entire lot for $45)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private Stock (a house brand made by Gitman, I believe) white pinpoint FC shirt. $15 16x34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Churchhill Connaught (made by Stetson, if I recall) fur felt black fedora. Excellent shape and hardly worn. I love this hat but it never quite fit my "oval" head well. It is truly in outstanding condition.
> $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci black leather loafers. Some wear but still in decent shape. Size 11M.
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&M burgundy loafers. A little wear here and there, but still in VERY good shape. Size 11 1/2M.
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times. Beautiful shoes but this particular last was a tad too big for my skinny, flat feet!
> $55
> 
> And lastly, J&M 11M burgundy Bals. Very nice shoes with lots of good wear left in them. They have been well mainted and I always wore toppys with them. The only issue is a bleamish on the instep (see picture). Several years ago I spilled a little sole dressing on the leather and the shoe shop did the beat they could to remove it...too bad is discolored the leather. Who knows? The buyer might be able to get it dyed to match. As such, I am selling these shoes for $18.


----------



## tsweetland

I thought I'd give this a try:

For sale:

Bill's M2's, 33" waist, 32" inseam with 1 3/4" cuffs. They are that slightly darker "british khaki" color - $40

Orvis Shetland crewneck sweater, size medium, I believe the color is "pumpkin," kind of a deep orange. - $25

I'd be willing to take $50 for both if someone will take them. 

PM for pictures.


----------



## jfkemd

price drop:
now $30 shipped

Nordstrom 3/2 sack
in excellent condition
size is estimated as 40R
half lined
single vent

measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21.5
length (BOC): 30.5
sleeves: 24.5
$35 shipped








[/QUOTE]


----------



## a4audi08

Ties are $11 ea or 2/$18

https://i56.tinypic.com/6yysue.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/5l9tok.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/iy0bpx.jpg


----------



## MDunle3199

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> BB Camel Hair Sack Sportcoat Size 43L. Olive Birdseye pattern with red windowpane. Only flaw is a slight hole near the left sleeve buttons. Asking $35 shipped to the lower 48. Please PM If interested.
> 
> Measurements are:
> 
> Length 32
> Shoulder 18.25
> Armpit 19
> Sleeve 26.25


----------



## ArtVandalay

I originally posted these, mistakenly, as 40 Long...however, they are marked "40 Reg." So I am updating the listing:

*Two Vintage Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed Sacks - Both marked 40 Reg*
These are identical jackets, one in gray and one in brown.
3/2 Sack jackets, single vented, partially lined. Could not find any flaws on either of these jackets. If they were larger they would be in my own closet and not on the exchange.
Brown:
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes012.jpg/
https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img28.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes015.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/

Gray: 
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes028.jpg/
Marked 40 Reg, however seem to measure more like longs. Measured as follows (both jackets have the exact same measurements):

Shoulders 17 3/4"
Pit to Pit 20 1/2"
Sleeves 25"
Length BOC 30 1/2"

* Asking $55 each or take both for $95* shipped CONUS.


----------



## maximar

For sale are the following:
1. G.H. Bass Weejuns size 9 EE/W genuine leather in brushed cordovan color. These were worn twice. They are a tad wide and short on me. The store refused to accept them cause the sole have those signs of wear. Yours for $58 CONUS.


























2. Allen Edmonds Randolph in burgundy genuine Shell Cordovan leather size 9 D. The sole guards are fresh from the cobbler. My cobbler also reinforced the side of the shoe for free (see pictures) because he saw a 2mm, or so, tear out of concern for such beautiful shoes. I told him that these are the problem of most full strap shoes but these won't really give that easily since it's shell cordovan leather. The patch does not at all interfere with the feel or aesthetics of the shoe when worn. You probably know how much is the retail price of these shoes. My asking price is $168 CONUS. The pictures will speak for the shoes.










































[/IMG]


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> SHELL CORDOVAN TASSELS
> ALDEN FOR BROOKS BROTHERS!
> 
> the shell is in excellent condition.
> 
> They could use an alden recraft in the not so distant future to get a nice welt and sole applied cleanly.
> But the soles still have tons of life.
> 
> *SZ. 8D
> *
> Just looking to get cost back and shipping.
> *NOW Just $125 Shipped!
> * >>>* DROP $115 Shipped!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACKS
> 40R
> BOTH NOW SOLD.
> 
> WOOLRICH 100% wool Polar bear Sweater
> very dense wool
> I would wear this everyday, but its too big.
> *SIZE MEDIUM (sorry to those who inquired about the size)
> *
> *$45 Shipped COnus
> * >>> *DROP to $40 Shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crown Jewels
> AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
> NEW IN BOX
> BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
> 8.5 D
> *$440 Shipped CONUS >> drop to $430!!!
> *


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Ties are in OK used condition, some may have wrinkles due to being tied, etc.

This is a Tiestravaganza. It has rules. For those of you who are unfamiliar, the rules are as follows:

Rule #1 of Tiestravaganza: Don't ask for measurements of these ties.

1. Lot 1 includes multiple Brooks Brothers, along with Kenneth Gordon, Robert Talbott, Ghehardini, Nautica, and Cape Cod Neckwear. The top middle BB has a small subtle stain which gets lost in the pattern. If I hadn't mentioned it, you probably wouldn't have known it. The wrinkled up red BB is so uniformly wrinkled that I think it must have been made that way. $35>>>$29>>>$25 for the group.



Price includes US shipping. All items are in excellent used condition and free of any flaws. Shirts are freshly laundered. All pics are clickable thumbnails.

1. Brooks Brothers yellow Supima OCBD. Unlined collar. 16-32. $23.>>>$20


2. Thomas Pink white, 2 button cuffs 15.5-34. $20.***SOLD***


3. Bergdorf Goodman Italian made buttondown. Large. $18.***SOLD***


4. T M Lewin. 15-34. $20.>>>$18


5. BB Slim Fit, Non Iron, 17-34/35 tattersalls. Top shirt has a blue & green pattern, bottom has blue & brown. $18 each, take the pair for $29.***BOTH SOLD***


6. NWT Polo RL, Width 2.75, Length 57.5. $18.>>>$16


7. NWT Polo RL, Width 2 15/16, Length 57.5. $18.>>>$16


8. Seven fold tie? 5 Fold? I don't know the difference. Unknown (to me) maker. Made in US. Width3 7/8, Length 59. $25.>>>$22


Prices include US shipping. Both shirts are in excellent used condition with no flaws and both are freshly laundered. Photos are clickable thumbnails.

Take the pair for $32.>>>$28

1. Brooks Brothers bluepinpoint buttondown. 18x38. $20.>>>$18

2. Brooks Brothers tattersall. 18x38. $18.>>>$16


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bullock & Jones Black Shawl Cardigan, L*
Sold.

*Majer Tartan Slacks, 34/31 (measured)*

Looking them over while taking pictures, I noticed a couple of tiny bites on the right thigh; they are minor, and I don't believe they would affect your enjoyment of them. There is at least 2" to let at both the waist and hem.

$28 shipped.


*Polo Ralph Lauren Nantucket Reds, 34/30*

The pictures aren't exactly true to color, of course, but the pants are true to the Nantucket Red hue--with plenty of weathering before they reach the fullness of NR classic patination. (There is a little dust from the shop floor around the cuff visible in the picture, but it is only dust--these are in very good condition with no flaws.) Measure true, as well.

$28 shipped.


*E.T Wright Tassel Loafers, 9EEE/E*

These have a couple of small dings and need a light polish, but the soles are in excellent shape for the wear--like the guy was dropped off at the door every day and wore them only on polished marble. I always suspect shoes in this condition were bought by some high-powered defense attorney for a case and then dropped off at the thrift if he lost, or something like that. Anyway, these are solid, respectable USA made tassels with nearly all of the life still in them, and a reputation among many here for their unique Arch-Preserver construction.

$48 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

Steal alert! Steal alert!



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Bullock & Jones Black Shawl Cardigan, L*
> 
> Unquestioned quality coming from Bullock & Jones, this one is made in Italy of 100% Baby Merino Extra Fine wool and shows out like new, but there are a couple of small pulls: one on the right shoulder and one on the left sleeve.
> Measures 23" ptp.
> 
> $34 shipped.
> https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=10cd4688.jpg


https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=10cd4688.jpg


----------



## TheWGP

Drop on these... not sure how low I'll go before resorting to the 'bay - but these are first-class shoes. Free shipping to USA and Canada both; payment is Paypal. PM me with any questions! 

These are from my personal collection, so they've been extremely well taken care of!

*Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers with full straps - model 684.* This model is marked model 684C - I believe the C is because they were made specifically for a shop in Oklahoma that no longer carries Aldens called Harold's. They are in every way the 684 full strap loafer on the Aberdeen last.

These are *size 11 B/D* which is a normal width in size 11. They've been taken excellent care of - Mac Method and regular brushing have really kept the shine in these shoes. Always in shoe trees unless they were on my feet.

There was a professional repair to the back of the right shoe; however, it did not affect the "mouth" opening or anything like that - stitching was just reinforced. This is very well done, and is not a detriment to the shoes in any way - it's of the caliber of work that B. Nelson does, from my experience, and I have complete, utter faith in it. The soles and heels were replaced with channeled soles and prime heels - arguably an upgrade, on the soles especially, from what Alden provides. Both soles and heels have good life remaining - remember, the soles are channeled soles, so the fact that you can't see the stitches on the bottom is a GOOD thing - it means they have not worn down!

This is a *fantastic* pair of shoes, but I've concluded they're just too narrow for me - I need an 11E, darnit!

These sell on Ebay for sometimes $225 plus shipping, especially in standard widths and well-taken-care-of examples. I'm willing to let them go here for just 175>*$149 with free shipping to USA and Canada! * Yes, that's right, free shipping to Canada! This is less than I have in the shoes, so rest assured I'm not making any profit. I really do need to get money out of these for personal reasons, but I'm always open to some trading possibilities - give me a PM and we can see where it ends up!

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge!


----------



## TheWGP

The Martin Drake shells are claimed!


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. NWOT British Khaki Brooks Brothers Advantage Elliot Chinos. In spite of the appearance in the photos, these are the color which Bill's calls British Khaki. Tagged 35x32 but measure 34x32. Pleated and cuffed. $22.


2. LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe. Vintage, excellent condition. Aren't the new ones called "Bean Boots" or something like that? 8M. $25.***SOLD***


3. Vintage Izod Lacoste pink shirt. Size Patron which is a smallish Large. Excellent condition. Tail is longer than front. This thing was the heat in the early 80's. Pit to pit 21 inches. $17
.

4. Vintage Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack jacket, 2-button sleeves. Sized 39ML, P2P 21, Sh 17.5, Sl 25, L31.5. Trad stuff. Blue plaid. The color in the first photo is accurate. Fairly lightweight. This would make a great trad odd jacket. $28


5. Hart Schaffner & Marx dark gray suit. Pants flat front, uncuffed. Not tagged for size. Maybe a 45R or 46R. Pit to pit 24, Sh 19.5, Sl 24.5, L 31. Pants 42x30. Excellent condition, a great suit at a great price. $28


----------



## andcounting

Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping.
> 
> 4. Vintage Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack jacket, 2-button sleeves. Trad stuff. Blue plaid. The color in the first photo is accurate. Fairly lightweight. This would make a great trad odd jacket. $28


Any measurements?


----------



## TheWGP

*EDIT 1/21: Drops!*

I've steadfastly refused going to the 'bay with anything, and have so far succeeded, so let's keep that record pristine! :laugh: Seriously, if you want to make an offer/trade proposal, just PM me.

All prices *include CONUS shipping.* Elsewhere PM me for a suprisingly affordable quote. Payment is via Paypal, personal payment preferred. *First to pay gets the goods*, BUT I'll work with you if you need a bit of time - just PM me and we can certainly work something out. TRADES gladly accepted - if you have anything lying around just PM me and let's make something happen!

A courtesy note: if you have serious questions, I'm happy to answer any and all of them, whether or not you purchase, but I've had more issues than usual with this post with folks PMing and not being serious about a purchase - so please, don't waste my time if you're not actually interested in the items.

As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge.

1) Oxxford olive trousers - Oxxford's signature Fawnskin flannel. Tagged 38 tall but measure 36 waist. Claimed!

2) Bill's Khakis poplins... in a nice rare salmon color for spring/summer wear! 100% Guaranteed to make your wife's eyes pop when you open the package! M2P model, tagged waist 36, measure maybe 36.5 or so. 2.75 inches to let in the waist as well. Rise is 12 inches, so you need slightly less inseam than usual. There's plenty of inseam though, it measures 33 with 1.5 inch cuffs and 1.5 inches turned up, so you could get these out to 37 or 38 inches if you really wanted to! :icon_smile_big: Excellent shape, ready to wear! Asking 23>*$20 shipped.*



3) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, tagged waist 35, measure true.  Model tag is absent, but I have a ton of Bills and these are M2P's. Rise is 12" so a little higher than usual so you need less inseam length - these are pretty high rise for an M2P pair. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up. Asking 23>*$20 shipped.*



4) Bill's Khakis Original Twills for the larger gents - tagged waist 46 and measure true! Claimed!

5) Byford of London black v-neck cashmere sweater. Size XL, pit to pit measures something like 46-48. Made in Madagascar. This actually came from my own closet after I decided I didn't need it. The cashmere is nice and soft. This is a standard piece you can wear over your OCBD and keep warm in without overheating like some of the bigger/thicker ones. Asking *$16 shipped.* Pending...



6) Lands' End very light brown but not quite cream 70% Lambswool, 30% Cashmere mock-neck button-up sweater. Size XL, 46-48. Made in Japan - better constructed than the current Made in China stock. Another one from my own closet - it's just too similar to another sweater I already have. In great shape, spare button still attached, tags look new in pristine condition, still shiny & everything. Asking 22>*$20 shipped.* Pending...



7)Barbour Chamois Hunting Shirt, tan color, Size L - measures 23"ish pit to pit, 30" long from bottom of collar. This is 85% cotton 15% polyester, Made in England, features all three current Royal Warrants on the tag. All buttons are there and the shirt is in great shape. Spare button included. An *identical* shirt to this just sold on the 'bay for $35 - get it from me for just 25>*$21 including shipping!*



8) Brooks Brothers All Cotton Made in USA Fabric Woven in Italy dress shirt, size 17-35. Claimed!

9) Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke yellow dress shirt, size 18-37. 80's fabric, non-iron pinpoint. Great shirt - sleeves just a touch long on me or I'd still be wearing it. Again, my loss is your gain - just 6>*$4 shipped.*



10) Brooks Brothers "The Original Polo Shirt" buttondown. Size 18-34/35. CLAIMED!

11) Brooks Brothers rectangular blue label with gold lettering 3/2 sack navy blazer with three patch pockets and single vent! The kicker? Size 36 Claimed!


----------



## Patrick06790

Some stuff that didn't work for whatever reason

SOLD
Orvis lambswool floppy unstructured 3B undarted jacket, patch pockets, minimal lining. Tagged 42R but that's Orvis, which caters to the well-padded sportsman. More like a 44. Teeny little hole next to equally teeny bit of shmutz, as pictured. This jacket has no shoulders at all. It's like wearing a sweater with lapels. $25 shipped CONUS.

SOLD

Brooks Brothers 3B sack tweed, patch/flap, minimal lining, shoulder. Looks rough but it's actually rather soft. I wish it fit me. No issues that I can see. Tagged 40R. $45 shipped CONUS

Specs:

shoulder 18
left sleeve 24
right sleeve 24 1/4 (you can get another inch at least from these)
pit to pit 21 1/2
length from top of collar 31









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1187.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1185.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1183.jpg

Brooks Brothers special order 3B sack tweed, unusual colors, the bare minimum of lining and shoulder. $45 shipped CONUS.

Specs:

shoulder 19
left sleeve 24 plus at least 1
right sleeve 24 plus a bit
pit to pit 23
length from top of collar 32 1/2









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1192.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1190.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1189.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1188.jpg


----------



## Acacian

*J. Press **8-wale corduroy flat front trousers - color olive - 34 inch waist with a 28" inseam and a 1.75" cuff.*

These are in super shape. They're the same as the $112.50 trousers at this link as far as I can tell:
https://www.jpressonline.com/trousers_casual_detail.php?id=JP1027P

*Price is $30* including shipping within the continental US.

These are great trousers, but just not my size.


----------



## DFPyne

Amazingly, This is still available. Here is a Vintage 3/2 Sack Brooks Brothers Suit – Size 41R with 36W Pants (and fits as labeled). The pattern is a very subtle but unique solid blue, herringbone alternating stripe pattern (see picture of pattern below). This suit also comes with a matching vest. This suit has all the right features, hooked vent, belt catch, quarter lined, 100% wool. I wished nothing more than for this to fit me, I am a 42R and this is just a bit snug, but my loss can be your gain.



41R Jacket:


Underarm to Underarm: 21”
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5”
Sleeve: 24” (+1)
Bottom of Collar to End: 30”

Vest:

Underarm to Underarm: 17”
Shoulder to Shoulder: 12”
Top to Bottom: 21.5”

Pants:

Waist: 36”
Inseam: 30” (+ 3) {No Cuff}

Now $75 or Offer


----------



## Orgetorix

DFPyne, you have _got_ to stop reposting that suit and tempting me.


----------



## The Rambler

^ yes, it's a beaut, glad it's not my size. Believe I've seen one on Cards.


----------



## ArtVandalay

New Items and Drops

Two 46 Reg Brooks Brothers 1818 Herringbone Jackets

2-button front, 3-button cuffs.
Both are in excellent condition and fully lined.
Both are marked 46R, measurements vary just slightly.

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes027.jpg/
The first jacket's colors are navy, tan, and a burgundy overcheck.
Jacket 1 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 23.5" +1.5"
Length from BOC: 30.5"

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes008.jpg/
The second jacket is black, tan, and grey.
Jacket 2 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 24" +1.5"
Length BOC: 31"

Asking $35 Each or take both for $60 CONUS

*Tie clearance*

All made in the USA unless noted
$15 > $13 > $11 > $9 > $8 > *NOW $6 each, or 2 for $10*
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
$32 > $29 > $26 > $23 > $20.50 > NOW $18

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
$32 > $29 > $26 > $23 > $20.50 > NOW $18

*Brooks Brothers Red Cableknit Shetland Wool Sweater*
Made in Hong Kong, Marked size 42 long. Measurements:
23" pit to pit
28 3/4" long from top of collar
21" sleeves
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes042.jpg/
$28 > $25 > $22 > $20 > NOW $17

* Corbin 2B Herringbone Blazer*
Measurements: 
18.5 Shoulders
21 Pit to pit
25.5 Sleeves
31.5 Length BOC

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
$30 > $26 > $22 > NOW $20

Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16.5-32
Unlined collar, no flaws.
https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/
$20 > $18 > > $16 > NOW $14 (really, no interest at all?)

13D Sebago USA-made Penny Loafers
$35 > $32 > NOW $29
https://img521.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img10.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img221.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## brozek

Better photos and a lower price - Allen-Edmonds Wilbert oxfords in 13D, now **SOLD**. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

This suit appears virtually unworn, if worn at all. Absolutely excellent condition.
Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers
3 piece flannel glenplaid 3/2 sack suit

Tagged 48R

Pit to Pit: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length Bottom of Collar: 32
Sleever: 25

Trousers 42 waist x 28.5 inseam. Flat front & cuffed

The glenplaid has light blue running through it.
The jacket could also be worn alone as a sport coat I would think.

$110 conus























































JPress Navy w/light blue glenplaid 3/2 sack suit. Excellent condition

Tagged 46R

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder: 19
Length Bottom of Collar: 32
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

Trousers: 41 waist x 30 inseam. Flat front & cuffed

$75 conus


----------



## maximar

*PRICE DROP BEFORE EBAY*


maximar said:


> For sale are the following:
> 1. G.H. Bass Weejuns size 9 EE/W genuine leather in brushed cordovan color. These were worn twice. They are a tad wide and short on me. The store refused to accept them cause the sole have those signs of wear. Yours for $58 > $48 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Allen Edmonds Randolph in burgundy genuine Shell Cordovan leather size 9 D. The sole guards are fresh from the cobbler. My cobbler also reinforced the side of the shoe for free (see pictures) because he saw a 2mm, or so, tear out of concern for such beautiful shoes. I told him that these are the problem of most full strap shoes but these won't really give that easily since it's shell cordovan leather. The patch does not at all interfere with the feel or aesthetics of the shoe when worn. You probably know how much is the retail price of these shoes. My asking price is $168 . *$128 *CONUS. The pictures will speak for the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## TMMKC

The Gucci loafers, fedora and FC shirt are all SOLD.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops on remaining items....

*Majer Tartan Slacks, 34/31 (measured)*

Looking them over while taking pictures, I noticed a couple of tiny bites on the right thigh; they are minor, and I don't believe they would affect your enjoyment of them. There is at least 2" to let at both the waist and hem.

$28 shipped.>>$24.


*Polo Ralph Lauren Nantucket Reds, 34/30*

The pictures aren't exactly true to color, of course, but the pants are true to the Nantucket Red hue--with plenty of weathering before they reach the fullness of NR classic patination. (There is a little dust from the shop floor around the cuff visible in the picture, but it is only dust--these are in very good condition with no flaws.) Measure true, as well.

$28 shipped.>>$24.


*E.T Wright Tassel Loafers, 9EEE/E*

These have a couple of small dings and need a light polish, but the soles are in excellent shape for the wear--like the guy was dropped off at the door every day and wore them only on polished marble. I always suspect shoes in this condition were bought by some high-powered defense attorney for a case and then dropped off at the thrift if he lost, or something like that. Anyway, these are solid, respectable USA made tassels with nearly all of the life still in them, and a reputation among many here for their unique Arch-Preserver construction.

$48 shipped.>>$42.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TMMKC

Note that a few items have sold. Many are stil available. PM me with any questions. Make me a reasonable offer!










Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
$15










Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
$20










Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
$20










A Trad classic from the 1980s! Authentic Madras, flat front, cuffed trousers. Waist measure 18 inches hip to hip (I believe they were 34 or 36 waist when I bought them) Length is 31 inches.
$25










HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
$25

Coats (I will sell both jackets together for $70)



















Another Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
$45










Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
$35










London Fog trench coat. Size 42. Bought on Ebay and never worn. $25










Eddie Bauer flat front shorts. 34 waist. $12

Shirts (will sell entire lot for $45)










Private Stock (a house brand made by Gitman, I believe) white pinpoint FC shirt. $15 16x34 *SOLD*










LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $20










Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
$15










A Churchhill Connaught (made by Stetson, if I recall) fur felt black fedora. Excellent shape and hardly worn. I love this hat but it never quite fit my "oval" head well. It is truly in outstanding condition.
$50 *SOLD*



















Gucci black leather loafers. Some wear but still in decent shape. Size 11M. 
$30 *SOLD*



















J&M burgundy loafers. A little wear here and there, but still in VERY good shape. Size 11 1/2M.
$25



















AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times. Beautiful shoes but this particular last was a tad too big for my skinny, flat feet!
$55

And lastly, J&M 11M burgundy Bals. Very nice shoes with lots of good wear left in them. They have been well mainted and I always wore toppys with them. The only issue is a bleamish on the instep (see picture). Several years ago I spilled a little sole dressing on the leather and the shoe shop did the beat they could to remove it...too bad is discolored the leather. Who knows? The buyer might be able to get it dyed to match. As such, I am selling these shoes for $18.


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> ^ yes, it's a beaut, glad it's not my size. Believe I've seen one on Cards.


Yes, I have a BB navy herringbone - a great suit, but mine's not a 3-piece.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops and adding bow ties

Southwick 3/2 tweed sack. Perfect TNSIL-style: full canvas, 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, swelled edges, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined. The colors are charcoal/white herringbone with light blue and red pinstripes. Obviously worn, but no flaws such as moth bites, snags, etc. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but measures to about a 40-42S
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 29.5"

Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin "Natural Shoulder Trousers" navy corduroy pheasant emblematic pants. Flat front, no cuffs. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 43.5"
Inseam: 33" + 3" to let out
No cuffs

Price: $12.00<<16.00<<20.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

 
From left to right
Mystery-maker, all silk, unusual circular weave
Mystery-maker, all silk, unusual circular weave
Mystery-maker, all silk, silk twill weave
Robert Talbott, pure silk

$10 shipped for one bow, $18 for 2, $25 for 3, or $22 for all four; SOLD, pending payment


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Baracuta G9, 46R*

A vintage Baracuta by Van Heusen in really great shape, but it does need to go to the dry cleaners--there are a couple of marks and stains on it that should come out...but considering that, only:

$36 shipped.


----------



## hookem12387

^That wont last long at that price. I have $0 to spend right now, but if it was my size I'd be all over it! Wow


----------



## CMDC

^Those Baracutas for Van Heusen are nice. I've got 2 that I've thrifted over the past year or so.


----------



## DFPyne

Orgetorix said:


> DFPyne, you have _got_ to stop reposting that suit and tempting me.





The Rambler said:


> ^ yes, it's a beaut, glad it's not my size. Believe I've seen one on Cards.


Glad you two admire the suit so much. Someone should really make an offer. I'll accept anything vaguely reasonable. At this point I just want to get it out of my house so I can buy some suits that do fit me. I would even consider trades for 42R suits.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts!*

*I have several shirts to pass on today. *

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size L Brooks Brothers Viyella shirt.*

This is a lovely Fall/Winter shirt! Made of the classic "Viyella" blend of 20% wool and 80% cotton (although not by Viyella) this shirt is in excellent condition. The colours are most accurate in the label picture.

*Asking $25*

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/iashirts014.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/iashirts019.jpg/

*2) Size M Hathaway Viyella shirt.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*3) 17-36 TM Lewin of Jermyn Street shirt*

A classically Jermyn Street shirt, this shirt has French cuffs and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $25*

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/iashirts024.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iashirts025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iashirts023.jpg/

*4) Turnbull & Asser tattersall.*

Tagged an XL, this shirt measures 17" at the neck laid flat, at c.33" sleeve. This was made in England, is of lovely heavyweight cotton, and has the classic T&A three button cuffs. In Very Good condition, *hence just $25*

https://img836.imageshack.us/i/iashirts026.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/iashirts028.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/iashirts029.jpg/

*5)16.5-35 Land's End*

A very nice Land's End OCBD in excellent condition.

*Asking $18 *

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iashirts030.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/iashirts031.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drop on this jacket to $35.



32rollandrock said:


> This madras sport coat is two-button, single vent, darted with no flaws. Made in USA. $40 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 21 inches
> Shoulder width: 18.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5 inches
> Sleeve length: 25 inches with another inch possible


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*1) Langrock of Princeton 3/2 tweed sack in basketweave* *Fully canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*2) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*

This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.

This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $85, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *Yes, LESS than you'd pay for a similar fused coat from JAB!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Length (BOC): 42

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/

*3) Lovely Harris Tweed coat*

This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!

It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!

Given this, I'm asking just *$35, or offer, CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 38 1/2

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/

*4) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $20 *

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/

*9) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $19 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/

*TIES!​*
1) Group 1

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts002.jpg/

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts004.jpg/

a) Ferrell Reed for Johnston & Murphy. Woven in England and made by hand. Excellent condition. *Asking $12*

*Vintage straight geometric tie from Rooster. *

No fabric content, but certainly silk. Hand printed and vintage; Very Good condition.

*Asking $8*

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts019.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts018.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/tiesbelts017.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops. Let's call it $8 for the Crew shirt and $10 for the Woolrich shirt, both CONUS. The Donegal hat is taken. Offers, trades welcome.



32rollandrock said:


> A Let's-Empty-The-Closet-I'm-Going-To-Mexico Sale!!!
> 
> I plan to put whatever doesn't sell fast on Ebay sooner rather than later, so don't delay, act before midnight tonight. If you are paying via PayPal, personal payments, please. Offers welcome on everything.
> 
> A medium Woolrich chamois shirt. Very nice color, no flaws, as new. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A J. Crew long-sleeve cotton button-down shirt in maroon. A basic casual shirt in 16.5x35. $10 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A made-in-Ireland Donegal Tweed bucket hat in 7 1/4. $15 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone, please, steal that Donegal hat from 32! 

It's crazy that it's still sitting there at $10 shipped...


----------



## andcounting

Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack jacket in a great pattern. Very soft. *Made in USA.* Tagged 42 XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
$45 *> $40 conus*

















Next is a Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 shipped.

















Old wash and wear JAB poplin jacket. 3/2 delight. 1/3 lined. Great shape. Made in USA

Seems like a 46L . Pits are 24". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 27" sleeves.

35 shipped.

















This is a very dark blue suit 3/2 sack. Quarter lined. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.

Not Tagged, seems 38Rish. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18".

Pants measure 16" with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs.










nd for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 shipped.

















Allen edmonds 8.5 D Seneca. Soles are barely worn. 4365

50 shipped.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have a couple size 40-42 Southwick Blazers to list here.
Both in ok condition ( a bit of shine on the hopsack, loose tags on both)
$20 shipped each/offer

First is a lightweight worsted 2-button sack.
22" across the chest, 24 1/2" sleeves, 30 1/2" long, 18 1/2" straight across the shoulder measured from the back





Next an older model, a nice hopsack with some real texture to the weave.
3/2 sack, odd shinny opaque blue buttons, tag barely hanging on, a small amount of shine
21 1/2" across the chest, 26 1/4" sleeves, 31" long, 18 1/4" straight across the shoulder measured from the back




buy one, or both and take this southwick suit free:
a nice dark glenplaid/pow check, 3/2 sack, 21 3/8" across the chest, 25" sleeves, 32" top of collar to hem, 34" waist, 28 3/8" inseam with at least 2 1/2" to gain
18 1/4" straight across the shoulder measured from the back
two big holes (from cigarettes?) one in sleeve one in pant leg


----------



## Steve Smith

Price include US shipping. Smaller photos are clickable thumbnails.

Q: What watch should I buy for $50 or less?
A: None. Come up with an extra $10 and buy this one.

Seiko 5 automatic, 50m water resistant, day/date. Fits a 6 5/8 inch or smaller wrist. I have seen this particular model referred to as "the poor man's Grand Seiko" because of its styling. Grand Seikos cost thousands of dollars. This one keeps good time and is in excellent used condition. A dressy sport watch or a sporty dress watch, take your pick. $60.***SOLD***


----------



## TMMKC

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Next an older model, a nice hopsack with some real texture to the weave.
> 3/2 sack, odd shinny opaque blue buttons, tag barely hanging on, a small amount of shine
> 21 1/2" across the chest, 26 1/4" sleeves, 31" long


Sigh...Reichardt's. RIP. Loved that store growing up in Des Moines. Many fond memories...and I still have a few clothes from there.


----------



## adt11

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I have a couple size 40-42 Southwick Blazers to list here.
> Both in ok condition ( a bit of shine on the hopsack, loose tags on both)
> $20 shipped each/offer
> 
> First is a lightweight worsted 2-button sack.
> 22" across the chest, 24 1/2" sleeves, 30 1/2" long
> 
> Next an older model, a nice hopsack with some real texture to the weave.
> 3/2 sack, odd shinny opaque blue buttons, tag barely hanging on, a small amount of shine
> 21 1/2" across the chest, 26 1/4" sleeves, 31" long
> 
> buy one, or both and take this southwick suit free:
> a nice dark glenplaid/pow check, 3/2 sack, 21 3/8" across the chest, 25" sleeves, 32" top of collar to hem, 34" waist, 28 3/8" inseam with at least 2 1/2" to gain
> two big holes (from cigarettes?) one in sleeve one in pant leg


Do you have shoulder measurements for these jackets? Also, any fabric to let out of the bottom/sleeves?

Thanks


----------



## Orgetorix

NOS Nettleton #8 shell longwings, size 8D, for sale in the SALES forum here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-Cordovan-Longwings-8D&p=1184466#post1184466


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates below!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have several shirts to pass on today. *
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Size L Brooks Brothers Viyella shirt.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *2) Size M Hathaway Viyella shirt.*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) 17-36 TM Lewin of Jermyn Street shirt*
> 
> A classically Jermyn Street shirt, this shirt has French cuffs and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25*
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/i/iashirts024.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iashirts025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iashirts023.jpg/
> 
> *4) Turnbull & Asser tattersall.*
> 
> Tagged an XL, this shirt measures 17" at the neck laid flat, at c.33" sleeve. This was made in England, is of lovely heavyweight cotton, and has the classic T&A three button cuffs. In Very Good condition, *hence just $25*
> 
> https://img836.imageshack.us/i/iashirts026.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/iashirts028.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/iashirts029.jpg/
> 
> *5)16.5-35 Land's End*
> 
> A very nice Land's End OCBD in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $18 *
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iashirts030.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/iashirts031.jpg/


----------



## Peak and Pine

I would like to thank Alan C for this:










It arrived a few days ago (in a blizzard). I would also like to thank the postal person who delivered this (in a blizzard) and for not shooting me as I hear postal people sometimes do (particularly in a blizzard).


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop - 40 Reg BB Tweed Sacks*

Price drop on these BB tweed sacks:

*Two Vintage Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed Sacks - Both marked 40 Reg*
These are identical jackets, one in gray and one in brown.
3/2 Sack jackets, single vented, partially lined. Could not find any flaws on either of these jackets. If they were larger they would be in my own closet and not on the exchange.
Brown:
https://img842.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes012.jpg/
https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img28.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes015.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/

Gray: 
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img529.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes028.jpg/
Marked 40 Reg. Measured as follows (both jackets have the exact same measurements):

Shoulders 17 3/4"
Pit to Pit 20 1/2"
Sleeves 25"
Length BOC 30 1/2"

* Asking $55 > $50 each or take both for $90* shipped CONUS.


----------



## phyrpowr

CMDC said:


> This suit appears virtually unworn, if worn at all. Absolutely excellent condition.
> Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers
> 3 piece flannel glenplaid 3/2 sack suit
> 
> Tagged 48R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length Bottom of Collar: 32
> Sleever: 25
> 
> Trousers 42 waist x 28.5 inseam. Flat front & cuffed
> 
> The glenplaid has light blue running through it.
> The jacket could also be worn alone as a sport coat I would think.
> 
> $110 conus
> 
> Pm sent on Cable Car plaid


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TMMKC said:


> Sigh...Reichardt's. RIP. Loved that store growing up in Des Moines. Many fond memories...and I still have a few clothes from there.


I have a number of thrifted garment from Reichardt's, I imagine it was a great store.



adt11 said:


> Do you have shoulder measurements for these jackets? Also, any fabric to let out of the bottom/sleeves?
> 
> Thanks


added shoulder measurements to the listing, not all that much to gain in sleeve length unfortunately, maybe a half inch to an inch on each.

I'll add this Woolrich Tweed coat.
Nice brown fleck-y tweed exterior, fully lined and insulated (very warm).
Tons of pockets, raglan sleeves, drawstring at the waist to keep it tight to the body.
Tagged medium, and that seems about right given it's a big, thick winter coat.
23" across the chest, 33" bottom of collar to hem
$40 shipped/offers


----------



## AlanC

^^Somebody needs to snag those sportcoats ArtVandalay is hawking. That's an instant sportcoat wardrobe, and would take care of virtually all of your sportcoat needs.



Peak and Pine said:


> I would like to thank Alan C for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived a few days ago (in a blizzard). I would also like to thank the postal person who delivered this (in a blizzard) and for not shooting me as I hear postal people sometimes do (particularly in a blizzard).


Thank you for the purchase, P&P. I hope it helps keep the blizzard chill off.


----------



## closerlook

SHELL CORDOVAN TASSELS
ALDEN FOR BROOKS BROTHERS!

the shell is in excellent condition.

They could use an alden recraft in the not so distant future to get a nice welt and sole applied cleanly.
But the soles still have tons of life.

*SZ. 8D
*
Just looking to get cost back and shipping.
*NOW Just $125 Shipped!
* >>>* $115 Shipped!* * DROP >>>> $100!!!*


















AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
NEW IN BOX
BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
8.5 D
*$440 >>>> DROP $420 Shipped CONUS
*


----------



## Cardinals5

Norman Hilton "Gentlemen's Trousers". Worsted wool. The color is not a true navy, but navy with hints of other colors (looks accurate in the label picture in my monitor). No apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Waist: 35 3/4"
Outseam: 38 1/2"
Inseam: 27 1/2" + 1 1/2" to let out (or 30 1/2" total if you remove the cuffs)
Cuffs: 1 1/2"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Norman Hilton sky blue wool flannels. Made in Italy. Comfortable internal waistband - like Oxxford. Side adjusters - no belt loops. Fully lined in light cotton. The wool on these is extremely soft - at first I thought they must be some kind of sueded cotton, but they're wool.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30"
Cuffs: 1 3/4"

Price: SOLD


Madeleine Finn "sporting whites" forward point oxford cloth shirt. Made in New England. Fairly thick MOP buttons. Bottom of the shirt is finished so it's designed to be worn untucked. It's not a brand that appears around here, but I thought the quality was quite good.

Tagged: Small
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 33"
Neck: 15"

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## CMDC

Cable Car Clothiers 3 piece suit sold


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Sold, thanks!

*Baracuta G9, 46R*
*Sold.*


----------



## sporto55

*Brooksgate Shetland Wool and Alan Paine Harrod's Argyle*















sporto55 said:


> updated info


$17.00 each shipped.

The light maroon sweater was claimed but never paid for.


----------



## TMMKC

See updates below. More items have sold, but many are still up for grabs. Also, note chest measurement on jackets.



TMMKC said:


> Everything is CONUS only. PayPal only. PM me with any questions.
> 
> Trousers (I will sell the entire lot together for $90)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Trad classic from the 1980s! Authentic Madras, flat front, cuffed trousers. Waist measure 18 inches hip to hip (I believe they were 34 or 36 waist when I bought them) Length is 31 inches.
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
> $25
> 
> Coats (I will sell both jackets together for $70)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = a little more than 22 inches (pit to pit). Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
> $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 22 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
> $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Fog trench coat. Size 42. Bought on Ebay and never worn. $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Bauer flat front shorts. 34 waist. $12
> 
> Shirts (will sell entire lot for $45)
> 
> Private Stock (a house brand made by Gitman, I believe) white pinpoint FC shirt. $15 16x34 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
> $15
> 
> A Churchhill Connaught (made by Stetson, if I recall) fur felt black fedora. Excellent shape and hardly worn. I love this hat but it never quite fit my "oval" head well. It is truly in outstanding condition.
> $50 *SOLD*
> 
> Gucci black leather loafers. Some wear but still in decent shape. Size 11M.
> $30 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&M burgundy loafers. A little wear here and there, but still in VERY good shape. Size 11 1/2M.
> $25
> 
> AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times. Beautiful shoes but this particular last was a tad too big for my skinny, flat feet!
> $55 *SOLD (payment pending)*
> 
> And lastly, J&M 11M burgundy Bals. Very nice shoes with lots of good wear left in them. They have been well mainted and I always wore toppys with them. The only issue is a bleamish on the instep (see picture). Several years ago I spilled a little sole dressing on the leather and the shoe shop did the beat they could to remove it...too bad is discolored the leather. Who knows? The buyer might be able to get it dyed to match. As such, I am selling these shoes for $18.


----------



## Andy Roo

I bought this Pendleton baracuta-style wool jacket from TweedyDon a little over a month ago, and while it's a terrific jacket, I just don't dig on the short jacket style. It's made in USA, Thinsulate-lined, and made of a beautiful dark mossy herringbone tweed. It's tagged a size medium, and it's in perfect condition. 25" chest; 25.5" length from bottom of collar. Asking $38 shipped, which is what I paid for it.


----------



## jamesensor

Haven't gotten around to listing this on ebay -- any offers so I don't need to? i know they're bad camera phone photos, but the jacket is very nice and in fantastic condition.



jamesensor said:


> Figured I'd see if there was any interest in this blazer before I post it on eBay - it is a double breasted navy peak lapel blazer. perfect for champagne toasts on your yacht. $50 shipped.
> 
> About a 40R - but check the measurements:
> 
> *Jacket*
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img00070201012281041.jpg/
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img00069201012281040.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img00065201012281039.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Not sure if this one will be of any interest around here. Sort of a hybrid-trad item...

****Hunt Club 3/2.5 Tweed Jacket****
-Marked Size 42 Regular
-I don't know what to call this one. It's not quite a 3/2... it sorta rolls halfway. It's definitely not a true 3-button either. I think I've seen Giuseppe refer to these as a "3/2.5" roll. 
-It has patch pockets...
...however, it is also ventless.
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/
Measurements: 
22.5" Pit to Pit
19.5" Shoulders
23.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length from BOC

$35 shipped CONUS

****Vintage Brooks Brothers Repp Tie****
https://img806.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes013.jpg/ https://img546.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/
Burgundy with gold stripes
50/50 Wool/silk blend
Made in England

$15 shipped CONUS or $10 with the jacket.


----------



## AlanC

**Measurements now posted!**

A number of items on the block tonight. Help me clear out my closets! Make me an offer.

*Brooks Brothers Makers* 3/2 tweed sportcoat
Tagged size: 40R
Kept this for awhile with thoughts of keeping it permanently. I don't need it, so I'm forcing myself to sell it. Still plenty of weather to wear this fantastic tweed.

$45 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P:21"
Length, from BOC: 29.75"
Shoulder: 18.25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 5/8"

 https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img3882h.jpg/  

*Polo* Ralph Lauren "Barbour"
Tagged size: XL

Chest P2P: 27.5"

Your price: $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

A great alternative (and lots cheaper!) to the standard Barbour. Comfortable moleskin lining, bi-directional zippers and cool vertical hidden pocket!

  

*Barbour* shooting vest
Made in England
Estimated size: 40/42(No tagged size)

Chest, P2P: 22.5"

Your price: $65

Suede shooting patches, game pocket on reverse, great Barbour check lining.

 

*Corbin* for The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 green blazer
I purchased this a couple of years ago from Patrick, haven't worn it, need to move it along.

Estimated size: 38R (no tagged size, see measurements)

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P: 20.5"
Length, from BOC: 30.5
Shoulder: 17.75"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 7/8"

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img3893e.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img3894m.jpg/ 

*Samuelsohn* 2-button sack suit, navy pinstripe
Tagged size: 38R
Overall solid condition, bought this on the exchange, but haven't worn it, need to move it along. Samuelsohn is great stuff. Could stand a dry cleaning.

$40 delivered CONUS

Chest, P2P: 21.5
Length, from BOC: 30 1/8
Shoulder: 17.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 1/8"

Waist: 17.5" (none to let)
Inseam: 30 (+1" to let + 1.75" cuffs)

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img3890g.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img3888j.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Alan, you're sure that Brooks tweed isn't a 42L? 

Gorgeous jacket, someone needs to buy that.


----------



## DonDraper

FYI: Looking for some red, white, dark green, light green, or yellow chinos. 32-33 waist/34 length!


----------



## LeggeJP1

If the BB were a 42L the chest measurement would've been more than 21" P2P I think...and it would not still be available.


----------



## ArtVandalay

LeggeJP1 said:


> If the BB were a 42L the chest measurement would've been more than 21" P2P I think...and it would not still be available.


Exactly, and I'd be $45 poorer


----------



## andcounting

*My tradly brethren. Make an offer, trades welcome! *(I'm 46r, 40 waist, 18 neck, 10.5 shoe) Looking for pants, odd jackets, suits, shoes... oh wait - everything!

*
Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack jacket in a great pattern - ***camel hair***. Very soft. *Made in USA.* Tagged *42* XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
$45 *> $40 conus*

















Next is a Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 *> 42* shipped.

















Old wash and wear JAB poplin jacket. 3/2 delight. 1/3 lined. Great shape. *Made in USA*

Seems like a *46L* . Pits are 24". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 27" sleeves.

35 > *33 *shipped.

















This is a very *dark blue suit* 3/2 sack. Quarter lined. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.

Not Tagged, seems *38R*ish. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18".

Pants measure 16" with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs.










And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > *35* shipped.

















Allen Edmonds *8.5 D* Seneca. Soles are barely worn. 4365

50 > *42* shipped.















[/QUOTE]


----------



## brozek

This is a pretty special tie, and maybe one that only the folks here would appreciate. It's an old O'Connell's - from way back when they were still known as O'Connell Lucas-Chelf (it looks like that's still their legal incorporation name, for what it's worth). It's brown with purple lining and nautical emblematics, and it measures 54" long and 3 1/8" at the widest point. I'd be keeping it if I hadn't bought a pair of Indy boots and a Filson bag in the last two weeks - I need to get my Paypal inflow a little closer to my Paypal outflow! I'm asking $35 shipped, and I can put it in the mail later today. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING ITEMS!*

*And ANOTHER quick price drop on the Langrock, just because!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*![/CENTER]

*1) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*

This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.

This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *Yes, LESS than you'd pay for a similar fused coat from JAB!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Length (BOC): 42

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/

*2) Lovely Harris Tweed coat*

This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!

It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!

Given this, I'm asking just *$30, or offer, CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 38 1/2

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/

*3) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*

Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.

*Asking $19*

Tagged a L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Length: 26

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/

*4) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *

This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.

Chest: 23

*Asking $17 or offer.*

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/

*5) 17-36 TM Lewin of Jermyn Street shirt*

A classically Jermyn Street shirt, this shirt has French cuffs and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $23*

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/iashirts024.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iashirts025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iashirts023.jpg/

*6) Turnbull & Asser tattersall.*

*Claimed!*

*7)16.5-35 Land's End*

A very nice Land's End OCBD in excellent condition.

*Asking $17*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iashirts030.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/iashirts031.jpg/


----------



## Spats

*Good things that aren't working for ME (but perfect for someone). Filson & Norman Hilton...*

Today, a couple of nice things I bought here that aren't working in the fit department. 
First up: Filson wool shirt, style 865P. NWOT, made in USA, size L, bought from Don Tweedy! Apparently no longer available m.u.s.a. If that's true, then too bad, indeed. This is new and labeled 100% virgin wool, just too big for me, a tad.














I paid 49.00 plus freight to you, so, whatever you think is fair, say 55.00? :icon_smile_big:
Next, a beautiful Norman Hilton navy blue hopack blazer from Tony Lumpkin. I think I paid 45.00 for it. Dimensions are: shoulders-18, p to p-21, boc-29.5, sleeves 23. This would correspond to between a 38 and 40 S, I think. Note all the really nice details on this largely unlined jacket. If this fit me it would be my go-to warm weather blazer.





























Don't worry, the spots you see are on your retina, not this jacket! Thanks for looking and please feel free to PM with questions/offers. -S.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thumbnails...we beg you. Thumbnails.


----------



## TheWGP

*EDIT 1/25: Drops!*

I've steadfastly refused going to the 'bay with anything, and have so far succeeded, so let's keep that record pristine! :laugh: Seriously, if you want to make an offer/trade proposal, just PM me.

All prices *include CONUS shipping.* Elsewhere PM me for a suprisingly affordable quote. Payment is via Paypal, personal payment preferred. *First to pay gets the goods*, BUT I'll work with you if you need a bit of time - just PM me and we can certainly work something out. TRADES gladly accepted - if you have anything lying around just PM me and let's make something happen!

A courtesy note: if you have serious questions, I'm happy to answer any and all of them, whether or not you purchase, but I've had more issues than usual with this post with folks PMing and not being serious about a purchase - so please, don't waste my time if you're not actually interested in the items.

As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge.

2) Bill's Khakis poplins... in a nice rare salmon color for spring/summer wear! 100% Guaranteed to make your wife's eyes pop when you open the package! M2P model, tagged waist 36, measure maybe 36.5 or so. 2.75 inches to let in the waist as well. Rise is 12 inches, so you need slightly less inseam than usual. There's plenty of inseam though, it measures 33 with 1.5 inch cuffs and 1.5 inches turned up, so you could get these out to 37 or 38 inches if you really wanted to! :icon_smile_big: Excellent shape, ready to wear! Asking 23>20>*$18 shipped.*



3) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, tagged waist 35, measure true. Model tag is absent, but I have a ton of Bills and these are M2P's. Rise is 12" so a little higher than usual so you need less inseam length - these are pretty high rise for an M2P pair. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up. Asking 23>20>*$18 shipped.*



5) Byford of London black v-neck cashmere sweater. Size XL, pit to pit measures something like 46-48. Made in Madagascar. This actually came from my own closet after I decided I didn't need it. The cashmere is nice and soft. This is a standard piece you can wear over your OCBD and keep warm in without overheating like some of the bigger/thicker ones. Asking *$16 shipped.* Pending...



6) Lands' End very light brown but not quite cream 70% Lambswool, 30% Cashmere mock-neck button-up sweater. Size XL, 46-48. Made in Japan - better constructed than the current Made in China stock. Another one from my own closet - it's just too similar to another sweater I already have. In great shape, spare button still attached, tags look new in pristine condition, still shiny & everything. Asking 22>*$20 shipped.* Pending...



7)Barbour Chamois Hunting Shirt, tan color, Size L - Claimed!

9) Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke yellow dress shirt, size 18-37. 80's fabric, non-iron pinpoint. Great shirt - sleeves just a touch long on me or I'd still be wearing it. Again, my loss is your gain - just 6>4>*$3 shipped. LAST DROP BEFORE EBAY where cost will be higher!*


----------



## AlanC

The vintage document case is still available, and is...

*Now $55!* or offer.



AlanC said:


> *Vintage Document Case*
> Circa 1950s-60s
> Cheney lock
> $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Large enough for light paper work, small books, an iPad, etc. Your assistant is doing the heavy lifting, anyway. There is some roughness to the leather at the fold on top, some light cracking underneath the handle. There's nothing that would affect the structural integrity at all. It's a great little case. I'd keep it, but I have two other underarm portfolios that don't get much use as it is.
> 
> Alas, no key.


----------



## CMDC

*ALL THREE OF THESE SHIRTS ARE IN IMMACULATE CONDITION. OPEN TO OFFERS.*
EVEN FURTHER *DROPS. *



CMDC said:


> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts:
> 
> NWT Viyella
> Size L
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Tartan Shirt
> Size XXL
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Made in USA shirt
> French cuff
> 16.5 x 34
> $18 conus
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

This suit is available again as the buyer disappeared. Drops also on the remaining.

First off, an amazing Georgetown University Shop 3/2 sack suit. Dark navy flannel w/ small herringbone pattern. Beautiful suit from a now extinct DC trad shop.

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5

Pants flat front and cuffed: 35 waist; 31 inseam

$60 conus



















Brooks Brothers 2 button darted jacket. Grey herringbone w/blue and light green windowpane overlay

Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$35 conus





































Lands End Made in England Shetland sweater. Kelly green

Tagged L Long

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 27

$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue ocbd w/ white stripe. Haven't seen this pattern before. Made in USA must iron.

Slim Fit
17 X 33

$15 conus



















Finally, Eljo's emblematic. Olive w/ University of Virginia rotunda.

$10 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

No pics til I get home, but two NWT Sterlingwear Navigator peacoats, black, size 42R. There was another one-- either the Mariner or Classic--but I spent enough on the first two to worry. Price will be $100 shipped for each, and I can pick up the other if there's interest (also 42 R.)


----------



## unmodern

GentlemanGeorge said:


> No pics til I get home, but two NWT Sterlingwear Navigator peacoats, black, size 42R. There was another one-- either the Mariner or Classic--but I spent enough on the first two to worry. Price will be $100 shipped for each, and I can pick up the other if there's interest (also 42 R.)


42R's, don't miss this opportunity if you need a casual winter coat. This may be the last peacoat you ever buy. The Navigator is the best model Sterlingwear makes, because it's 100% wool, fully lined in satin, and has the authentic 6-button arrangement. Sterlingwear just raised the MSRP on these to $170.

What were 3 NWT peacoats doing in a shop in Georgia?! Or did you buy them from Sterlingwear?


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC said:


>


Interesting label on that. I never knew BB did a slim fit back in the day. Anybody have an idea how old this is?


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Interesting label on that. I never knew BB did a slim fit back in the day. Anybody have an idea how old this is?


I want to say mid-1990s. Some time ago I sold very early slim fit ocbd with an unlined collar.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys. Just wanted to check in and see if anyone has run across any cheaper solid colored OCBD sport shirts? I'm looking for some easy to maintain summer wear because I got accepted on a full ride to a class up in Columbia Uni. over the summer and wanted a few 'better' looking clothes that don't require much maintainance. I like the idea of OCBD sport shirts because they look great untucked and not ironed and can be thrown under a blazer with a tie for more formal occasions. Something were I can easily go from class to a night around campus and around town easily without standing out. I know BB makes some OCBD Sport Shirts but at $60-80 each I just can't do enough for 3 weeks wear (unless I want to wash the same one every day!)
My shirt size is a 16x33, so by sport shirt standards I'm guessing a Medium or a Large?

Many many thanks,
S.


----------



## allan

^ If you want "'better' looking", get 16x33. Not Medium, not Large.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Price Drops and adding an Alan Paine tennis sweater and Gant Shirtmakers ocbd*

Southwick 3/2 tweed sack. Perfect TNSIL-style: full canvas, 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, swelled edges, 2 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined. The colors are charcoal/white herringbone with light blue and red pinstripes. Obviously worn, but no flaws such as moth bites, snags, etc. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but measures to about a 40-42S
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 29.5"

Price: $25.00<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad *(last drop before I cut off the buttons and toss the jacket)*


Norman Hilton "Gentlemen's Trousers". Worsted wool. The color is not a true navy, but navy with hints of other colors (looks accurate in the label picture in my monitor). No apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Waist: 35 3/4"
Outseam: 38 1/2"
Inseam: 27 1/2" + 1 1/2" to let out (or 30 1/2" total if you remove the cuffs)
Cuffs: 1 1/2"

Price: $18.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Madeleine Finn "sporting whites" forward point oxford cloth shirt. Made in New England. Fairly thick MOP buttons. Bottom of the shirt is finished so it's designed to be worn untucked. It's not a brand that appears around here, but I thought the quality was quite good.

Tagged: Small
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 33"
Neck: 15"

Price: $13.00<<15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Alan Paine 100% wool tennis sweater. The color is cream with burgundy and navy stripes. This is a thick sweater. Condition is excellent - no apparent flaws. The main picture seems to show color variation, but those are just shadows when I took the picture.

Tagged: 44
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 30" (cuffed and unstretched - should work for up to 35" shirt sleeves)
Length: 24"

Price: SOLD


Gant Shirtmakers ocbd. This is the desirable Gant with the "shirtmakers" tag and the locker loop in back. Lined collar, but not fused. Excellent condition - even the manufacturing stamp on the front is still crisp and clear.

Tagged: 16x36
Chest: 46"
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 35 3/4"

Price: $22.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## HalfLegend

HalfLegend said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to check in and see if anyone has run across any cheaper solid colored OCBD sport shirts? I'm looking for some easy to maintain summer wear because I got accepted on a full ride to a class up in Columbia Uni. over the summer and wanted a few 'better' looking clothes that don't require much maintainance. I like the idea of OCBD sport shirts because they look great untucked and not ironed and can be thrown under a blazer with a tie for more formal occasions. Something were I can easily go from class to a night around campus and around town easily without standing out. I know BB makes some OCBD Sport Shirts but at $60-80 each I just can't do enough for 3 weeks wear (unless I want to wash the same one every day!)
> *My shirt size is a 15-16x32-33 or by sport shirt standards I'm guessing a Medium or a Large?*
> 
> Many many thanks,
> S.





allan said:


> ^ If you want "'better' looking", get 16x33. Not Medium, not Large.


Thanks for the advice Allan. I'll take either, just afraid that the more exact measurements will be dress shirts and well, look like dresses on me.

I'm sort of going for this kind of look and length. The laid back yet refined look of the old preps.: https://aficionado.co.za/makethman/files/2010/11/take-ivy3.jpg (The gentleman on the right). I'll probably in the market for some cheap slip on loafers in the near future (size 9.5).


----------



## closerlook

I am reminding everyone this coat exists.
its not anything amazing but I think it makes for a nice addition to one's wardrobe.

A black 100% camel hair sport coat from jos. bank.
tagged 40S

Shoulders across 18.5in
chest, pit to pit, 22in
Length from bottom of Collar 29.5in
Sleeve, shoulder to cuff: 23in with some to take out

2 button
non-functional sleeve buttons
single vent

really soft!
no damage.

Paypal $33 CONUS









i forgot to take a picture of the tag on this one, but its identical to the tag on its mate in camel (now sold):


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All are in excellent used condition unless otherwise stated. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sack blue blazer. This was my own go-to blazer until I bought a J Press Pressidential. I don't need two so somebody gets a nice one at a great price. Tagged 46R and measures P2P 24.5, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L31. Authentic Brooks Brothers label is not common.  $50.***SOLD***

2. Royal York by Bond Tweed jacket. Two button, darted, double vented. Measures P2P 22, Sh 19, Sl 24, L 28.75. About a 42R or 42S? Fresh looking suede patches on the elbows on this 43 year old jacket. There is a date (Jan. 20, 1968) stamped inside the breast pocket, near the union tag. I found this in Durham, NC, about equidistant between the campuses of Duke University and UNC Chapel Hill. Wear spot on lining pointed out by pen. Photo #2 is color accurate. $45.>>>$39>>>$34

    

3. Lyle & Scott sport coat. 3 button. Tagged 44R. P2P 23.5, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L 31. Nice jacket that I was keeping for myself but it is a little small and my size has not been moving in that direction. A steal at $30. ***SOLD***

4. Bass penny loafers. 12M. Almost new, no significant wear. One shoe had a rubber oval stuck to the sole. I removed it. $29.>>>$25>>>$22***SOLD***


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A store must have shut down, there was a ton of NOS stuff--a lot of hunting apparel, welding jackets and such, khakis (including a NWT pair of Polo khakis made in USA with the handstitched looking label--for myself), some rugby shirts that I may go back for, SunBody hats, western style ranger belts, etc. It was kind of overwhelming, so I restrained myself and got a nice straw hat, the PRL khakis, and the peacoats. Had a good day overall with things for myself, the exchange, and eBay. Even picked up a beautiful pair of Florsheim shell PTBs (93606). Come to think of it, if anyone is looking for any of the above (and I would think maybe the hats or rugby shirts (size L mostly, Dehen and Hardin Knitwear) let me know and I'll go back for them.



unmodern said:


> 42R's, don't miss this opportunity if you need a casual winter coat. This may be the last peacoat you ever buy. The Navigator is the best model Sterlingwear makes, because it's 100% wool, fully lined in satin, and has the authentic 6-button arrangement. Sterlingwear just raised the MSRP on these to $170.
> 
> What were 3 NWT peacoats doing in a shop in Georgia?! Or did you buy them from Sterlingwear?


----------



## maximar

maximar said:


> *PRICE DROP BEFORE EBAY*


The Randolphs are *SOLD*. Thanks!


----------



## TheWGP

*EDIT 1/26: Drops & added two very nice pairs of dress pants at the bottom!*

I've steadfastly refused going to the 'bay with anything, and have so far succeeded, so let's keep that record pristine! :laugh: Seriously, if you want to make an offer/trade proposal, just PM me.

All prices *include CONUS shipping.* Elsewhere PM me for a surprisingly affordable quote. Payment is via Paypal, personal payment preferred. *First to pay gets the goods*, BUT I'll work with you if you need a bit of time - just PM me and we can certainly work something out. TRADES gladly accepted - if you have anything lying around just PM me and let's make something happen!

A courtesy note/fine print: if you have serious questions, I'm happy to answer any and all of them, whether or not you purchase, but I've had more issues than usual with this post with folks PMing and not being serious about a purchase - so please, don't waste my time if you're not actually interested in the items. All items are preworn unless noted otherwise; however, all items are in generally good condition unless noted otherwise. I don't sell anything I would not wear myself if it fit me!

As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge.

2) Bill's Khakis poplins... in a nice rare salmon color for spring/summer wear! 100% Guaranteed to make your wife's eyes pop when you open the package! M2P model, tagged waist 36, measure maybe 36.5 or so. 2.75 inches to let in the waist as well. Rise is 12 inches, so you need slightly less inseam than usual. There's plenty of inseam though, it measures 33 with 1.5 inch cuffs and 1.5 inches turned up, so you could get these out to 37 or 38 inches if you really wanted to! :icon_smile_big: Excellent shape, ready to wear! Asking 23>20>*$18 shipped.*



3) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, tagged waist 35, measure true. Model tag is absent, but I have a ton of Bills and these are M2P's. Rise is 12" so a little higher than usual so you need less inseam length - these are pretty high rise for an M2P pair. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up. Asking 23>20>*$18 shipped.*



5) Byford of London black v-neck cashmere sweater. Size XL - Claimed!
6) Lands' End very light brown but not quite cream 70% Lambswool, 30% Cashmere mock-neck button-up sweater. Size XL, 46-48. Claimed!

9) Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke yellow dress shirt, size 18-37. 80's fabric, non-iron pinpoint. Great shirt - sleeves just a touch long on me or I'd still be wearing it. Again, my loss is your gain - just 6>4>*$3 shipped. LAST DROP BEFORE EBAY where cost will be higher!*



NEW ITEMS 1/26:

10) Kuhlman Made in Italy dark charcoal dress pants. 100% wool, flat front! Size 52, which equals a 36 USA - Claimed!

11) Zanella Made in Italy for Saks Fifth Avenue "consistent dark oatmeal" dress pants. 100% wool, single pleats. Bennett model, size 42US, measure 42.5" waist with a good solid 3" to let. Inseam measures 25.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.5" turned up inside - meaning you could let these out to 30" or so inseam length. Outseam measures 38". Yes, these pants are a little on the short side - but they're great pants. I was going to let them out for myself, but decided not to. Asking just *$25 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Sterlingwear "The Authentic" Peacoats, 42R*

Here they are. You can visit the website for details--I looked at the website before to find the model, and the main page had a picture of the Navigator which looked like the one when I could have simply looked at the tag where it is clearly labelled--these are the Authentic, the ones made to Navy specifications. As you can see as well, someone removed the tag from one, but they are both the same and both brand new.

$100 shipped each.

More goods later, including a beautiful vintage "346" BB camel sack (39 long), and a vintage black label w/white stitching BB "346" navy pinstripe suit...


----------



## Christophe

Hi guys,

I just came upon this thread and thought that I ought to join in. It's tough for me to find things in my size, here's why:
Measurements
Jacket 37R, or 38R or S
Pants Waist 28, 29 can work. Length 29/30, but I can hem any long ones. 
Shoes 7.5D, sometimes 8D
Shirts 14.5x32/33, 14 inch neck works, if it exists.
Sweaters/Polos/anything SML sized: Small
Belts 30

I'm looking for some basic things: I don't have a blue blazer (gasp!), so I'm looking for a classic one 3/2 roll, sack fit, patch breast pocket, hopefully Brooks Brothers or Press; but I'm open to just about anything in decent shape. Lighter color khakis, flat front. Other things I like are Brooks Brothers repp ties, and Brooks OCBD's or more colorful dress shirts. 
Also on my wish list: Nantucket reds shorts or pants, nautical belts/ties, general GTH pants, and old watches if you find any. Also, it's probably not too trad, but if you guys run into Lacoste polos, in size 3 or 4 (small), or Italian stuff (like Brioni), I'm always looking for those.

I do go to thrift stores often enough, and usually find things way to big for me, but great stuff otherwise. I'll try to find some good stuff to bring on here.

PS: Sorry if that was a bit long winded, I just wanted to get it all out there.
Thanks.


----------



## closerlook

* RE-LISTING THIS BURBERRY TRENCH*

the buyer I sold this too is sending it back as there is actually a blue stain on it I did not catch. 
Though small and not major, it does constitute a flaw. It may be possible to remove it with a diligent dry cleaner. I don't currently have an image of the stain, but I will post it soon as I can. I am re-listing it now because my guess is someone is in need of a trench at a good price.

The coat comes with a 100% wool, fabulous liner that alone could sell well on ebay.

I myself ebayed this coat and paid more than I am selling it for.

again, note that this item has a stain that may be treatable and that it otherwise needs a dry cleaning for general freshness and to clean signs of wear.

here it is:
BURBERRY TRENCH COAT
W/ CHECK LINING 
ALSO COMES WITH WOOL LINER IN CHECK AS WELL

measurements:
underarm to underarm across chest: 22 in
length: 39.5 in
sleeve length [from bottom of underarm]: 16

missing one sleeve button - easily replaced.

Asking $80 shipped CONUS - PM with interest


----------



## brozek

It turns out I have a pair of these vintage O'Connell's ties to sell - one in brown with a sailing emblematic and one in maroon with a holy cow emblematic. Both measure 3 1/8" at the widest point and 54" long. I'm asking $17 each or $30 for the pair (including shipping). O'Connell Lucas-Chelf is still their official incorporated name (https://buffalo.citysearch.com/profile/7741927/buffalo_ny/o_connell_lucas_chelf_inc.html), but I don't know how long it's been since they used that name on their ties.





Second is a vintage Polo University Club corduroy blazer with huge patch pockets, in size 44R. It measures 24" armpit-to-armpit (48" chest), 24.5" down the sleeve, 18.5 across the shoulders, and 31.5" in length. I was planning to sell this cheaply, but now that I see it needs a new lower button, I'm going to give it away for the cost of shipping - just $11.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS*

Drops. Offers welcome.

Two 46 Reg Brooks Brothers 1818 Herringbone Jackets

2-button front, 3-button cuffs.
Both are in excellent condition and fully lined.
Both are marked 46R, measurements vary just slightly.

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes027.jpg/
The first jacket's colors are navy, tan, and a burgundy overcheck.
Jacket 1 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 23.5" +1.5"
Length from BOC: 30.5"

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes008.jpg/
The second jacket is black, tan, and grey.
Jacket 2 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 24" +1.5"
Length BOC: 31"

Asking $35 > $30 Each or take both for $55 CONUS

*Tie clearance*

All made in the USA unless noted
$15 > $13 > $11 > $9 > $6 > *NOW $5 each, or 2 for $8*
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
* NOW $18 *

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
* NOW $18 *

*Brooks Brothers Red Cableknit Shetland Wool Sweater*
Made in Hong Kong, Marked size 42 long. Measurements:
23" pit to pit
28 3/4" long from top of collar
21" sleeves
https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes029.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes042.jpg/
*Now $14*

* Corbin 2B Herringbone Blazer*
Measurements: 
18.5 Shoulders
21 Pit to pit
25.5 Sleeves
31.5 Length BOC

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*Now $16*

Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16.5-32
Unlined collar, no flaws.
https://img32.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/
Heading to the bay.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brown Nettleton Pebblegrain LWBs - 13D*
These guys are very lightly worn, as you can see by the condition of the original sole and heel, the inside of the shoes, and the leather uppers. The shoes are a little bit wide for me, and I have a pair of similar Florsheims whose fit and shade of brown I prefer, so these must go.
https://img64.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes007.jpg/
$80 > $70 shipped CONUS.


----------



## DFPyne

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Tweed Jacket 41ML
Quarter Lined, two cuff buttons, hooked vent. Very nice blue, yellow, brown and olive plaid.
[$45 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC to End: 30.5"
Sleeve: 23.5 
Pit to Pit: 21"

Medium Brooks Brothers Polos - Stock Up Before Spring!
[$20 Each]
1. Saint Jude White Polo (with patch on sleeve)
2. Light Blue
3. Heather Navy

Brooks Brothers Pleated Tuxedo Shirt 16-33. Vintage, takes only 3 studs. [$20 shipped]

Vieylla Royal Steward XL Boxers - 20% Wool, 80% Cotton. Never Worn - I promise. 
[$20 Shipped]

Vintage 3/2 Sack Brooks Brothers Herringbone Suit - Size 41R with 36W Pants - SOLD

I also have a copy of the Preppy Handbook. There is a chunk of pages that broke off the spine but the book is still all there. Still fine for reference. Considering the condition, I would let it go $20.

Feel free to make offers on anything.


----------



## TMMKC

Note few price drops.



TMMKC said:


> Everything is CONUS and PayPal only.
> 
> Trousers (I will sell the entire lot together for $80) PERFECT FOR SPRING AND SUMMER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
> *$12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
> *$18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Reds, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
> *$18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Trad classic from the 1980s! Authentic Madras, flat front, cuffed trousers. Waist measure 18 inches hip to hip (I believe they were 34 or 36 waist when I bought them) Length is 31 inches.
> *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
> *$20*
> 
> Coats (I will sell both jackets together for *$65)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 19 inches. Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
> *$40
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Single vent. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 19 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
> *$30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Fog trench coat. Size 42. Bought on Ebay and never worn. *$22
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Bauer flat front shorts. 34 waist. *$10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than 5 times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. *$18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
> *$12
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&M burgundy loafers. A little wear here and there, but still in VERY good shape. Size 11 1/2M.
> *$22*


----------



## closerlook

BROOKS SACK

*just 20 bucks!
*

















Chest pit to pit: 23in
Sleeve, from shoulder: 22.5in w/2in to let out
Shoulders across, end to end: 19in
Length, boc: 29in.


----------



## brozek

The jacket and holy cow emblematic are sold, but the nautical emblematic is still available. I'll lower the price to $15 shipped if anyone's interested. Thanks!



brozek said:


> It turns out I have a pair of these vintage O'Connell's ties to sell - one in brown with a sailing emblematic and one in maroon with a holy cow emblematic. Both measure 3 1/8" at the widest point and 54" long. I'm asking $17 each or $30 for the pair (including shipping). O'Connell Lucas-Chelf is still their official incorporated name (https://buffalo.citysearch.com/profile/7741927/buffalo_ny/o_connell_lucas_chelf_inc.html), but I don't know how long it's been since they used that name on their ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a vintage Polo University Club corduroy blazer with huge patch pockets, in size 44R. It measures 24" armpit-to-armpit (48" chest), 24.5" down the sleeve, 18.5 across the shoulders, and 31.5" in length. I was planning to sell this cheaply, but now that I see it needs a new lower button, I'm going to give it away for the cost of shipping - just $11.


----------



## AlanC

Price drops! Make me an offer. It all needs to go.



AlanC said:


> A number of items on the block tonight. Help me clear out my closets! Make me an offer.
> 
> *Polo* Ralph Lauren "Barbour"
> Tagged size: XL
> 
> Chest P2P: 27.5"
> 
> Your price: *Now $55!* $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> A great alternative (and lots cheaper!) to the standard Barbour. Comfortable moleskin lining, bi-directional zippers and cool vertical hidden pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> *Barbour* shooting vest
> Made in England
> Estimated size: 40/42(No tagged size)
> 
> Chest, P2P: 22.5"
> 
> Your price: *Now $55!* $65
> 
> Suede shooting patches, game pocket on reverse, great Barbour check lining.
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbin* for The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 green blazer
> I purchased this a couple of years ago from Patrick, haven't worn it, need to move it along.
> 
> Estimated size: 38R (no tagged size, see measurements)
> 
> *Now $30!* $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest, P2P: 20.5"
> Length, from BOC: 30.5
> Shoulder: 17.75"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24 7/8"
> 
> https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img3893e.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img3894m.jpg/
> 
> *Samuelsohn* 2-button sack suit, navy pinstripe
> Tagged size: 38R
> Overall solid condition, bought this on the exchange, but haven't worn it, need to move it along. Samuelsohn is great stuff. Could stand a dry cleaning.
> 
> *Now $35!* $40 delivered CONUS
> 
> Chest, P2P: 21.5
> Length, from BOC: 30 1/8
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25 1/8"
> 
> Waist: 17.5" (none to let)
> Inseam: 30 (+1" to let + 1.75" cuffs)
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img3890g.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img3888j.jpg/


----------



## Spats

*Norman Hilton blazer still available, Filson shirt SOLD.*

^^^: The Filson shirt has shipped out, but the beautiful Norman Hilton hopsack navy blazer can still be yours!

Thanks, Spats.


----------



## rabidawg

*Items below are still available, all with price drops. All pictures are click-able thumbnails.*

*1) Charcoal pinstripe Oxxford suit. "Non Pariel". No tagged size, but measures out to about 42R. However, please see measurements below.*

Fully canvassed. No fabric tag, but clearly all wool. The amount of handwork is incredible. In excellent condition. The only flaws noted are a few loose stitches on the inner waistband and underside of the collar of the charcoal pinstripe.

Very lightly darted, as you can see from the chest-to-waist difference. Center vent. Trousers are unpleated, but have two small darts, pictured. By appearance during wear, they are flat front.

*Asking $SOLD OBO shipped CONUS* Elsewhere inquire.

Chest: 22.5" 
Waist: 22" 
Shoulder: 19" 
Length (BOC): 31" 
Sleeve: 24.5"

Waist: 37.5", 0" to let 
Inseam: 29"	, 3" turned under. Uncuffed and unlined.

*2) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Shell Cordovan Burgundy Tassel Loafers*
Size 10 D/B (medium)
Length: 12"
Width: 4 1/8"

USA-made. Have been half-soled and re-heeled. Shell is in nice shape overall, but with some small issues on either side of each tongue, at the heel, and between the ankle area and one of the lace holes. A good pair of beater shell tassels, though.

*$35 shipped CONUS*

            

*3) L.L. Bean Boots. 6" height	*
Size 10, possibly narrow
Length: 12 3/8"
Width: 4 1/8"

USA-made. Good shape. No issues to note. These appear to be the Thinsulate version.

*$SOLD shipped CONUS - PENDING*

*4) Clarks Wallabees - Sand Suede*
Size 11 Medium
Length: 11 1/2"
Width: 3 7/8"

Worn but in good shape. Soles are darkened but not particularly worn. Good knockaround shoes if you're into the look of these.

*$SOLD shipped CONUS*

*5) Sperry Topsiders - Sahara (Tan)*
Size 10.5 Wide
Length: 12"
Width: 4 3/8"

Out of season, but I'd like to get these out of the house. A bit broken in but nothing out of the ordinary. Soles show little wear. Insoles a bit more.

*$22 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Reptilicus

Alden 986 LHS Shell in Color 8. Size 9.5 C. I bought these on 7/16/2010 and have worn them about a half dozen times. I have found out the hard way that I am a B width and not a C width. Asking $200 shipped. Shoes are in perfect condition. They have not even been polished yet, just brushed. They come in their original box, along with the shoe bags.


----------



## Reptilicus

Green BB 100% Italian Merino Wool Zip Neck sweater. Like new condition, only a couple of wearings. Cleaned at the end of last year and not worn since. No damage of any kind. Asking $25 shipped. More photos here: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/BB Green/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Pendleton Cardigan, M*

Made in USA vintage, and I'm not sure what you call this style of collar, but I know you can tell from the picture that it's awesome. I'd say it's in excellent shape, but it does have a slipped stitch on the left shoulder by the pit and a couple of dark marks (which are certainly superficial).

22" ptp, 25" length from collar seam, 32" sleeves (cuffed)

$45 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Two fantastic vintage Brooks Brothers sacks, (me jealous!):

*BB Camelhair, tag reads Long 39*

Classic. There is a repair to the lining seam above the vent, but otherwise excellent vintage condition.

22" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31" boc length

$50 shipped.


*BB Navy Pinstripe Black Label "346" Suit, (tagged but doesn't seem to correspond)*

If there were ever the platonic ideal of the TNSIL suit, this is it. Super soft shoulders and classic in every respect--and it is in excellent, excellent condition. I'm not sure when they stopped using the black label--no later than the late sixties, I think--but that fact makes the condition even more remarkable; the fabric is crisp, soft, and even, and it drapes beautifully.

22" ptp, 18" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 31.5" length boc
32.5" waist (1.5" to let out), 42" outseam, 30" inseam (1.75" cuffs)

$85 shipped. (Offers considered for both suit and jacket.)


----------



## TheWGP

*EDIT 1/28: CHEAP STAPLES! Drops today and edited out claimed items!*

I've steadfastly refused going to the 'bay with anything, and have so far succeeded, so let's keep that record pristine! :laugh: Seriously, if you want to make an offer/trade proposal, just PM me.

All prices *include CONUS shipping.* Elsewhere PM me for a surprisingly affordable quote. Payment is via Paypal, personal payment preferred. *First to pay gets the goods*, BUT I'll work with you if you need a bit of time - just PM me and we can certainly work something out. TRADES gladly accepted - if you have anything lying around just PM me and let's make something happen!

A courtesy note/fine print: if you have serious questions, I'm happy to answer any and all of them, whether or not you purchase, but I've had more issues than usual with this post with folks PMing and not being serious about a purchase - so please, don't waste my time if you're not actually interested in the items. All items are preworn unless noted otherwise; however, all items are in generally good condition unless noted otherwise. I don't sell anything I would not wear myself if it fit me!

As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge.

2) Bill's Khakis poplins... in a nice rare salmon color for spring/summer wear! 100% Guaranteed to make your wife's eyes pop when you open the package! M2P model, tagged waist 36, measure maybe 36.5 or so. 2.75 inches to let in the waist as well. Rise is 12 inches, so you need slightly less inseam than usual. There's plenty of inseam though, it measures 33 with 1.5 inch cuffs and 1.5 inches turned up, so you could get these out to 37 or 38 inches if you really wanted to! :icon_smile_big: Excellent shape, ready to wear! Asking 23>20>18>*$15 shipped.*



3) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, tagged waist 35, measure true. Model tag is absent, but I have a ton of Bills and these are M2P's. Rise is 12" so a little higher than usual so you need less inseam length - these are pretty high rise for an M2P pair. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up. Asking 23>20>18*$15 shipped.*



9) Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke yellow dress shirt, size 18-37. 80's fabric, non-iron pinpoint. Great shirt - sleeves just a touch long on me or I'd still be wearing it. Nothing wrong with this shirt whatsoever - it's just not a popular brand and for a larger guy, so it's essentially free to whoever wants to pay shipping. 6>4>*$3 shipped. LAST DROP BEFORE EBAY where cost will be higher!*



11) Zanella Made in Italy for Saks Fifth Avenue "consistent dark oatmeal" dress pants. 100% wool, single pleats. Bennett model, size 42US, measure 42.5" waist with a good solid 3" to let. Inseam measures 25.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.5" turned up inside - meaning you could let these out to 30" or so inseam length. Outseam measures 38". Yes, these pants are a little on the short side - but they're great staple pants with nothing wrong with them. I was going to let them out for myself, but decided not to. Asking just 25>*$20 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Andy Roo

Now $32, shipping included.



Andy Roo said:


> I bought this Pendleton baracuta-style wool jacket from TweedyDon a little over a month ago, and while it's a terrific jacket, I just don't dig on the short jacket style. It's made in USA, Thinsulate-lined, and made of a beautiful dark mossy herringbone tweed. It's tagged a size medium, and it's in perfect condition. 25" chest; 25.5" length from bottom of collar. Asking $38 shipped, which is what I paid for it.


----------



## jamesensor

Picked up a nice Brooks Brothers Shetland on eBay -- but unfortunately it must be a tall or long Medium. It just wont work for me unless i roll up the sleeves. I'll post it here for my cost and I'll eat the shipping. Seller said it was NWOT - and it appears that way. A nice light heather orange - not a great pumpkin style orange. Also, made in Scotland, not China.

Medium, but definitely check the measurements since it was long on me:

Chest: 22.5
Above ribbing at bottom: 18.75
Sleeve, pit to cuff: 21.25
collar edge to sleeve tip: 35.75
length (bottom of collar to bottom ribbing via back): 28.25

$25 shipped -- I also have a double breasted blue blazer that I would do a combined deal on.

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img00085201101281718.jpg/

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img00087201101281718.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates, and price drops all 'round!

*Offers welcome on everything!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *1) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*
> 
> This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.
> 
> This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *Yes, LESS than you'd pay for a similar fused coat from JAB!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2"
> Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Length (BOC): 42
> 
> https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/
> 
> *2) Lovely Harris Tweed coat*
> 
> This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!
> 
> It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!
> 
> Given this, I'm asking just *$28, or offer, CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
> Length: 38 1/2
> 
> https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/
> 
> *3) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!*
> 
> Sure, cricket and tennis are summer sports, but this would be superb under a heavy brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket... and given its weight this is certain to keep you warm throughout the winter! In excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $18*
> 
> Tagged a L, but please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 26
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters014.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters015.jpg/ https://img406.imageshack.us/i/smallharrissweaters019.jpg/
> 
> *4) Made in Scotland Britches Great Outdoors turtle neck sweater. *
> 
> This is a lovely sweater in excellent condition, for the much-loved outdoorsy preppy/trad. store Britches. No size label, but about a M/L.
> 
> Chest: 23
> 
> *Asking $16 or offer.*
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties083.jpg/ https://img227.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties085.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/jacketssweatersties084.jpg/
> 
> *5) 17-36 TM Lewin of Jermyn Street shirt*
> 
> A classically Jermyn Street shirt, this shirt has French cuffs and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $22*
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/i/iashirts024.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iashirts025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iashirts023.jpg/
> 
> *6) Turnbull & Asser tattersall.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7)16.5-35 Land's End*
> 
> A very nice Land's End OCBD in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $16*
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iashirts030.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/iashirts031.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Trailcloth Casual Jacket, 42*

This is a light khaki or tan color, and it's in very good shape; the only issue is a _tiny_ spot at the middle of the shoulders--looks like hanger rust, but it's hard to say--not something I would let bother me if it doesn't come out.

24.5" ptp, 35" sleeves, 26" length boc

$35 shipped.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1. Ralph Lauren Repp $13 ppd
2. Ben Silver Repp $15 ppd
3. BB University thin Repp $13ppd

All in gently used / excellent condition.


----------



## MDunle3199

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> BB Camel Hair Sack Sportcoat Size 43L. Olive Birdseye pattern with red windowpane. Only flaw is a slight hole near the left sleeve buttons. Asking $30 shipped to the lower 48. Please PM If interested.
> 
> Measurements are:
> 
> Length 32
> Shoulder 18.25
> Armpit 19
> Sleeve 26.25


----------



## CMDC

Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India madras
Size XL

$24 conus



















BB Made in USA blue ocbd
17 x 33 Slim Fit
Seems to have been worn only a handful of times

$22 conus



















Huntington Yellow bengal stripe bd, made in USA
17 x 35

$20 conus


----------



## The Deacon

For sale are a few wingtips, and a pair of plain toes. I accept paypal, checks and US postal servicemoney orders.
Fist shoe is this New, unworn, Budapester made in Czechoslovakia i size 9.5EEE with leather upper, sole leather heel and cloth innervamp. Length:12 1/4 inches, Width: 4 5/16 inches, Interior Length: 11 5/16inches. Heel is 1 1/4. Triple thick sole with stout toebox. Asking $299 shipped in US with US priority mail with signature confirmation and insurance included. foreign is $320. For kicks I have some pics following that compare the Budapesters to the Florsheim Imperials
































A comparison of vintage Florsheim imperial sole with Budapester sole








A view of the Budapester sole vs the triple sole of the Hanover shell wingtip I'm also selling
















































Another comparison of Flor with the Buda, both quality shoes with style differences








Vintage Black Florsheim Imperial wingtips size 8D in excellent condition. Look to be worn no more than ten times. L:11 7/8inches, W:4 7/16 inches, Int. L:10 1/2 inches. Asking $99 shipped in CONUS and $129 Foreign.
























































Genuine Horween Shell Cordovan Burgundy vintage Hanover Wingtips in 12D, beauteous patina and recent triple thick resole. L:13 1/8, w: 4 11/16, Interior L: 12 1/8. Asking $129 shipped in US and $159 foreign.








































































Reputable Hong Kong shoe maker Kow Hoo produced these bespoke models back when they made incredible shoes, over 20 years ago. They are 13E and I know this because the prior owner also wore 13E Allen Edmonds Leeds. There are some minor cracks in the vamp on the right shoe and some on the collar of the shoes. The leather is supple and has been treated with Venetian cream as was recommended by the CEO of Alden of New England on AAAC. L: 13 1/2, W: 4 3/4, Int. L: 12 1/2. Asking $89 shipped in US $100 abroad.


----------



## dizzyfan

*BB 3/2 Patch Pocket Tweed and J Press 3/2 Tweed*

Here are two jackets that have been sitting in my closet for too long and some how they still don't fit. Please do not hesitate to contact me if I can provide any additional details or pictures. Preferred method of payment is paypal gift.

1. First up is a beautiful Brooks Brothers (classic, made in the USA) 346 tweed. It is a 3/2 roll with patch pockets, 2-button cuffs, and a hook vent. It hasn't been worn since I had it dry cleaned a few months ago. It's spotless inside and out. Three-quarter lined. The pattern is quite interesting as you can see from the pictures. $45 including shipping to CONUS.

Pit to pit: 21 inches
sleeve: 24.25 inches
top of jacket to bottom: 30.75 inches

by dizzyfan, on Flickr

by dizzyfan, on Flickr

by dizzyfan, on Flickr


Untitled by dizzyfan, on Flickr

2. This is a really beautiful heavy J. Press tweed that is just too big for me. This jacket had me in a trance as I took it to the tailors for a minor fix in the lining even though it is two sizes too big for me. This jacket is made in Canada, has a hook vent, 3/2 roll, and a 3 button cuff. As you can see in the first photo, the roll is a little off from a bad dry cleaning press. Also, (as mentioned) there was a tear in the lining which I've had patched (pictured). Otherwise, the jacket is in excellent condition (the lapel pocket is still stitched up). Fully lined. $65 including CONUS to US.

Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
sleeves: 25.5 inches
length: 33.25

by dizzyfan, on Flickr

by dizzyfan, on Flickr


Untitled by dizzyfan, on Flickr


----------



## HalfLegend

Just a quick note, still looking for some OCBD sport shirts. Preferably solid colors but university stripe would work too. Can't offer that much at the moment but please contact me and I'm sure we could work something out. Measurements are a Medium by BB (regular, slim, or extra slim all fine).

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ArtVandalay

The twin 40 Reg BB Tweeds have been claimed, thanks.


----------



## DFPyne

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Tweed Jacket 41ML
Quarter Lined, two cuff buttons, hooked vent. Very nice blue, yellow, brown and olive plaid.
[$40 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC to End: 30.5"
Sleeve: 23.5 
Pit to Pit: 21"

Brooks Brothers 41SDarted Navy Blazer 
This is a standard Loro Piana 1818 Madison blazer. Not Trad Cannon by any means, but still a solid blazer for anyone willing to look the other way. I also replaced the Golden Fleece buttons with more modest 346 buttons I had on an older blazer. It could also use a dry cleaning. All this considered &#8230;
[$60 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18" 
BOC to End: 28.5"
Sleeve: 22.5 
Pit to Pit: 20"

Brooks Brothers Navy 42S/37W 1818 Madison Suit 
[$50 Shipped]

Jacket:
Shoulder: 19" 
BOC to End: 28.5"
Sleeve: 22 
Pit to Pit: 20"
Pants: (Pleated)
Waist: 37
Inseam: 26.5 with 1.25 Cuff

Medium Brooks Brothers Polos - Stock Up Before Spring!
[$15 Each]
1. Saint Jude White Polo (with patch on sleeve)
2. Light Blue
3. Heather Navy

Vieylla Royal Steward XL Boxers - 20% Wool, 80% Cotton. Never Worn - I promise. 
[$15 Shipped]

I also have a copy of the Preppy Handbook. There is a chunk of pages that broke off the spine but the book is still all there. Still fine for reference. Considering the condition, I would let it go $20.

Feel free to make offers on anything.


----------



## Cardinals5

Suspenders/Braces: $13.50 for 1, $22 for two, or $28 for three

Colours. Grosgrain nylon. Made in USA. Some minor wear to the elastic in the back 


Trafalgar. Grosgrain nylon. Made in USA.
 
Leonard. Silk. Made in Italy


Cox Moore for Eljos 100% lambswool collared pullover sweater. Made in England. Excellent condition - worn, but no flaws.
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least 35" shirt sleeves or shorter)

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


J. Press Shaggy Dog shetland crewneck sweater. "Sky Blue" color. Set-in sleeves. Made in Scotland. Condition is excellent. Found this NOS and wore it twice. It doesn't strike me as particularly "shaggy", but I've never purchased a Shaggy Dog new from Press.

Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 29" (cuffed and unstretched, should be good for 35" shirt sleeves or shorter)

Price: SOLD


Corbin 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Brown with red windowpane and ocre, green, and purple stripes. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Natural shoulders, swelled edges, fully canvassed, and single vent. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 1/2"
BOC: 30"

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Sandgate by Palm Beach *dark green* herringbone tweed (the jacket is considerably darker than the pictures). This is a true vintage sport coat. 3/2 sack, swelled edges, natural shoulders, s2B sleeves, ingle vent, and fully canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged size is 41R, but more like a 41-42S
Chest: 44 1/2"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 29"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1. Ralph Lauren Repp *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
2. Ben Silver Repp $15 ppd
3. BB University thin Repp $13ppd

All in gently used / excellent condition.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds--and a Scottish camelhair! c. 37-42...*

*I have a few more tweeds to pass along today....*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUl and HEAVY Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed Canvassed*

This is gorgeous, and* would most definitely NOT be here if it were just 1" longer...* 

This is a wonderful, wonderful complex tweed, with turquoise, moss green, chestnut brown, dark brown, cream and fawn in a wonderful, subtle pattern. This is absolutely terrific, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice--hence the flash and non-flash pictures, in an attempt to show how lovely it is! It's also very heavy--this is Harris as it used to be, and, alas, is no longer, except for the very rare non-Haggas cloth produced by independent weavers.

It appears to be half-canvassed, is fully lined, and has a single vent. It's a classic sack cut with a three button front. It's also in absolutely superb condition--which is becoming rare for Dunn Harris Tweeds, since they're becoming fewer....

As with all Dunns, I believe that this is Made in England.

*Asking just $60, or offer*--and for a jacket like this, with literally decades of wear left, this is a _*steal*_!

*Tagged a 42R, but, as always, please see measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds013.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds019.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds020.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds022.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds023.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds024.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds025.jpg/

*2) Simon's of Copley Square, Boston nailhead tweed with patch pockets* *Canvassed*

This is a lovely jacket, from the very trad. store Simon's of Copley Place, just by Trinity Church with all of its wonderful stained glass and impressive organ. (Free concerts on Fridays, by the way!  )

This is a beautiful cut nailhead tweed. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, lovely complementary buttons, and patch pockets. It's darted--beward trad. purists!--but they're very subtle and blend neatly into the tweed. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds026.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds027.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds028.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds029.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds030.jpg/

*3) Scottish Tweed from Camelot Classics University Store!* *Canvassed*

You don't jackets with many more Ivy credentials than a jacket from the Camelot Classics line from the University Store of Washington, D.C., made from Scottish tweed!

This is a lovely jacket in dark charcoal herringbone with a thin chestnut stripe woven through it. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with lapped seams on the shoulders and down the back, and a hook vent. It has a three-button front (not a miss-pressed 3/2), and a sack cut with a very natural shoulder, as well as two-button cuffs. This is a very nice jacket! It does need a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so it's currently in Very Good condition only, but with this done it would easily be in (conservatively) Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $40*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/3 (+1 3/4)
Length: 29
Shoulder: 17 1/2

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds031.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds032.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds035.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds037.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds038.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds039.jpg/

*4) Scottish camelhair from Raquet Club's Natural Shoulder line Canvassed*

This is a lovely jacket from Raquet Club's Contemporary Natural Shoulder collection. It's a beautiful dark dove grey Scottish camelhair with patch pockets, which was Made in the USA. It's darted, alas for purists, but is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single vent. It's in excellent condition, except that it's missing one of the leather covered buttons on the left sleeve. However, since these were originally four button cuffs this would be a very, very easy fix; just remove the top button from the right sleeve, and move the top button on the left sleeve down, making them matching three button cuffs!

Given the overall excellent condition of this jacket, that it's made from Scottish camelhair, and recognising this minor flaw, I'm asking *just $45*, or offer!

*Measurements:*

20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds040.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds041.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds042.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds043.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds044.jpg/

*5) LOVELY smaller houndstooth 3/2 sack by HSM/Racquet Club* *Canvassed*

This is wonderful--I've been looking for a tweed just like this for ages, but this is just far too small..

This is a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It's also a terrific houndstooth tweed, in mainly shades of bark, moss green, chestnut... It's half-lined, half-canvassed, has classic two-button cuffs, a lapped back seam, and a hook vent. It does, however, have some minor lining issue; there's a repairable tear by the bottom, loose stitching along one seam, and the lining has been reattached to the bottom hem at some point. The tear is really the only thing that needs to be addressed, and this could be readily patched. The tweed itself is in excellent condition. But, given these issues, I would rate this as just Very Good overall condition, and so

for this lovely little Ivy gem I'm asking *just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds046.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds047.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds048.jpg/ 
 https://img80.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds051.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds052.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds053.jpg/

*6) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, *asking just $40, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/

7) Classic Ivy/Trad tweed! 3/2 sack with all the trad. desiderata! Canvassed[/B]

This is a terrific, classic trad/Ivy jacket! It's a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, it's fully canvassed and fully lined, it has lapped seams, patch pockets, and two button cuffs. The tweed is a terrific mixture of classic herringbone alternating with nailhead, which, despite being very subtle, gives it a lot of texture and character. It's also shot through with subtle grey striping. This is a terrific jacket, and so it will come as no surprise to those who remember that Jos. A. Bank used to be a serious rival to Press and Brooks that this is from the JAB Premier collection, when their clothes were excellent and Made in the USA.

This jacket does have three lining marks, as shown; one small water mark, a larger water mark, and an odd brown mark that seems to be coffee (!). These, of course, and all unnoticeable when the jacket is worn, but they are there. Apart from these marks, the jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; with them, it's just in Very Good condition, and hence

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

https://img23.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds061.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds062.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds063.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds065.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds067.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

HalfLegend said:


> Just a quick note, still looking for some OCBD sport shirts. Preferably solid colors but university stripe would work too. Can't offer that much at the moment but please contact me and I'm sure we could work something out. Measurements are a Medium by BB (regular, slim, or extra slim all fine).
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


DELETED


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Barbour Northumbria Jacket - Tagged 44" Chest - fits larger.
Longer length; heavy blanket lining, 2 interior removable game pockets.
Sleeve from shoulder seam (fits longer with drape): 24.5"
Length from back collar: 36.5"
* SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

























J.Press Pressidential mini guncheck sportcoat
Tagged 41R
Chest 23"
Sleeve 24"
$60

Both items LIKE NEW with little/no wear. Prices exclude S&H.


----------



## TweedyDon

If you're a 44, STEAL that Northumbria from EVT; that and the International are the best models Barbour's every produced, IMHO, and that's a great price!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL, RARE, and possibly UNWORN LL Bean Norwegian cardigan sweater!*

This is beautiful, and I very much doubt that it's ever been worn. This is the classic, *ORIGINAL LL Bean Norwegian sweater*, this time in the ultra-rare cardigan version. (The sweater versions are rare enough; this is the first of these I've ever seen, as they were rarer than the sweaters even when first produced in the 1980s.) This is in excellent condition--as I mentioned above, I doubt it's ever been worn. It has the classic "snowflake" buttons, and is a Men's Large Tall.

*UPDATE--Measurements:*

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 27"
Length (BOC) 30 1/2"

*Asking $60, or offer. *

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/norway001.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/norway004.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/norway006.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/norway005.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/norway009.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

^That is a great find on the LLB. I think it would be safe to say that the buyer will be the only kid on his block who has one.


----------



## closerlook

Tweedy,
I sent you an aaac email, as your pm box is full.


----------



## spielerman

Steve Smith said:


> I PMed you two photos of 3 shirts and made you a generous offer on Wednesday. You have not bothered to give me the courtesy of ANY response. It could be that you don't get much response because you have failed to exhibit common courtesy to others. This is not my first dealing with you but I decided to let bygones be bygones. No more.


I'm interested in OCBDs in medium - also 15x33 OCBDs thanks! And I respond... this has saved me a fortune and am always grateful for this site, its members, and their contribution.


----------



## TweedyDon

closerlook said:


> Tweedy,
> I sent you an aaac email, as your pm box is full.


Thanks for letting me know! It's now been cleared--let the deluge begin!


----------



## catside

^Great price for that Pressidential SC. It is a beaut.

I have a Johnston Murphy Crown Aristocraft Made in USA deadstock tassel loafers, never worn, size 10.5 D. Exact as following photo (not actual photo)
75 CONUS. 1 week before eBay.
Also same size excellent used Park Ave Merlot. Photos on request. Same price.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Just as a heads-up, I'm on the lookout for a quality 42L Navy Peacoat. Missed out on one on Ebay last night. 
Thanks.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US Shipping. Except as otherwise noted, these ties are in excellent used condition free of stains and snags, but may have wrinkles due to being tied. If you want multiple items or foreign shipping, don't ask "how much?", make me an offer. Go to the USPS website to calculate the type of international shipping which you want.

All photos are clickable thumbnails. Two numbers are listed with each tie. That is width and length in inches.

1. JAB Argyle & Sutherland Repp. 3.5/58. $12


2. Brooks Brothers. Fine birdseye, wears like a solid maroon/red, a staple go-to tie. 3.75/58. $16.


3. Huntington repp. A staple tie from a great defunct US company. 3.5/58.5. $16.


4. Brooks Brothers #1, red. Slight spot pointed out by pen. Tie also has a couple of small line snags but they are on the skinny end and will not show. Vintage black label keeper. Needs a steam. That's why it is only $12. 3.5/55.


5. Bowen Tiesmiths. Crested tie, looks great. 3 5/8-57. $14


6. The Custom Shop Seven Fold. Made in US. 3 7/8-59. $18.


7. Italian Seven Fold. 3 5/8-61. $18.


8. Eremengildo Zegna. Appears to be brand new. 4/59. $20.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.
Clickable thumbnails.

Crockett & Jones Chelseas. Sized 11E, but they fit my US 12D foot perfectly. Chestnut in color. Gently used with heel taps and Vibram soles in place. Clean inside and out. These are the most comfortable boots I have ever worn. $165.


----------



## closerlook

This is a pair of Handcrafted Cheaney Tassel loafers in tabbaco suede.
Cheaney is a British shoemaker, known for their quality and style.

The size is UK 7 F, which is US 8 D.

this pair, was purchased in Amsterdam at the legendary Edward Pelger Men's Shoppe.

they cost 250 Euro

they are called Kings, which is a label Cheaney uses. 
(this can also be seen on the Edward Pelger website)

Worn approx. 7 times.

I have received compliments on them the few times I have worn them.

COMES WITH ORIGINAL BOX and wrap.

$110 shipped CONUS

note that loose stuff around the heel opening is just loose thread, not a tear or anything.
this pair has no issues.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Clickable thumbnails.

1. Allen Edmonds Grayson. Merlot. Excellent condition. 10 1/2 D. $49.


2. Allen Edmonds Margate cap toe pebble grained brown bluchers. 12D. $45.


----------



## DavidW

I've helped out HalfLegend a couple of times now and I have to say he's been a gentleman and a pleasure to deal with. He's a busy High School student so perhaps he's studying or away. Sounds like this may not be your first bad experience, but otherwise I'd give him the benefit of the doubt.


Steve Smith said:


> I PMed you two photos of 3 shirts and made you a generous offer on Wednesday. You have not bothered to give me the courtesy of ANY response. It could be that you don't get much response because you have failed to exhibit common courtesy to others. This is not my first dealing with you but I decided to let bygones be bygones. No more.


----------



## closerlook

Steve Smith said:


> I PMed you two photos of 3 shirts and made you a generous offer on Wednesday. You have not bothered to give me the courtesy of ANY response. It could be that you don't get much response because you have failed to exhibit common courtesy to others. This is not my first dealing with you but I decided to let bygones be bygones. No more.


I'm not a moderator, but I think this level of discourse is a little harsh and this kind of information is best put in a personal message.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 9M (fits larger) LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes*

I bought these from GG last Spring, if I recall correctly, but it turns out that you CAN have too many pairs of Maine shoes (!), and so since I don't use this pair (and really don't need two pairs of "back ups"...) they need a new home!

These are Bean's original Maine Hunting Shoes, far better than the current "Bean Boot" offerings or the stuff from their "Heritage" collection! These have newer insoles and plenty of tread left. There's a tiny scuff on the back of one, but that just adds character! Given this, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition--they have plenty of decades' use left! Made in the USA.

If you're not familiar with Bean's sizing on these shoes, please see here:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/33171?page=the-maine-hunting-shoes-10#impFit

*Asking $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS--a bit less than I have in them with shipping out!*

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes001.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes002.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes003.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes004.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes005.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

TweedyDon said:


> This is beautiful, and I very much doubt that it's ever been worn. This is the classic, *ORIGINAL LL Bean Norwegian sweater*, this time in the ultra-rare cardigan version. (The sweater versions are rare enough; this is the first of these I've ever seen, as they were rarer than the sweaters even when first produced in the 1980s.) This is in excellent condition--as I mentioned above, I doubt it's ever been worn. It has the classic "snowflake" buttons, and is a Men's Large Tall.
> 
> *Asking $60, or offer. *
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/norway001.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/norway004.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/norway006.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/norway005.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/norway009.jpg/


Very weird. I just saw one of these today, only in a half cardigan, in the charcoal/khaki coloring. Same snowflake buttons. It was in an XL tall so I left it, thinking there wouldn't be much market for it. It was also seemingly unworn. If anyone would be interested, I might be able to go back and find it.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

closerlook said:


> I'm not a moderator, but I think this level of discourse is a little harsh and this kind of information is best put in a personal message.


Agreed. I mainly lurk here, but have PM'd a couple people in the last few weeks about items and have received no response. I wouldn't take it personally. And after all, he is 15.


----------



## CMDC

Some more shirts. I'm happy to knock off some money for buying more than 1.

Georgetown University Shop Troy Guild brown bengal stripe forward point.
15.5 x 35

$22 conus



















The elusive BB yellow unistripe must iron ocbd. Unlined collar.
15.5 x 35

$22 conus



















JPress madras. Short sleeve; Size L

$20 conus



















BB madras. Short sleeve; made in India. Size M

$20 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Maine Gear sweater. L. P2P 21. $22.


2. Two long sleeve Polo RL shirts. XL. $20.


3. J Peterman blue and white sweater. Appears to be NWOT. Size M. P2P 22.5. $20.


4. J Peterman off white sweater. Size M. P2P 22. $20.


5. Gitman Bros. Formal shirt, french cuffs, 16.5x34. Excellent condition. $20.


----------



## Steve Smith

closerlook said:


> I'm not a moderator, but I think this level of discourse is a little harsh and this kind of information is best put in a personal message.


You know what? I have deleted that post. Simply because I don't care to see this thread clogged with endless opinions by those who have incomplete information. If you want details, PM me.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New in box Red Wing Iron Ranger boots. 11D. $175.


----------



## haporth

*Orvis Featherweight Harris 44, Ben Silver Harris 42 and Brooks Yellow University 17/6*

I would like to offer a few rarer items, first an Orvis featherweight Harris tweed, 3 button darted ,patch and flap and made in England. It has a full signature Orvis lining, in good pre owned condition , the interior collar is a tad discolored but you cant really see it when worn. I believe it is a 44 reg, measuring, shoulders 19.5, chest 24, shoulder to cuff 25 and length 31.5. $60 shipped.
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/nueb262.jpg/
https://img84.imageshack.us/i/nueb261.jpg/
https://img39.imageshack.us/i/nueb260.jpg/.
Next is a Ben Silver Harris tweed sack, 3/2 roll, patch and flap and patch chest pocket, this looks and wears as new, virtually no sign of use. It is marked a 42 reg, measuring, shoulders 19.75, chest 23.5, shoulder to cuff 25 and length 31.5. $75.
https://img220.imageshack.us/i/nueb263.jpg/
https://img19.imageshack.us/i/nueb265.jpg/
https://img545.imageshack.us/i/nueb264.jpg/
Finally a Brooks university oxford in yellow, tagged a 17/6 in clean condition, $25.
https://img411.imageshack.us/i/nueb257.jpg/
https://img831.imageshack.us/i/nueb259.jpg/
many thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> Some more shirts. I'm happy to knock off some money for buying more than 1.
> 
> Georgetown University Shop Troy Guild brown bengal stripe forward point.
> 15.5 x 35
> 
> $22 conus


Dang, now that's a vintage Troy Shirtmakers.


----------



## TweedyDon

Measurements have been added to the *LL Bean Large Tall Norwegian cardigan*, by request!


----------



## dorji

I have a few LE cotton/cashmere size L 42-44 (22.5" P2p) v-neck vests up in the sales forum. PM with interest....https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...10498-Land-s-End-Cotton-Cashmere-V-Neck-Vests
Thanks for looking:icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

closerlook said:


> Tweedy,
> I sent you an aaac email, as your pm box is full.


*closerlook*--your pm box is full now; just tried to message you!


----------



## andcounting

*My tradly brethren. Make an offer, trades welcome! *(I'm 46r, 40 waist, 18 neck, 10.5 shoe) Looking for pants, odd jackets, suits, shoes... oh wait - everything!

*
Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack jacket in a great pattern - ***camel hair***. Very soft. *Made in USA.* Tagged *42* XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
$45 *> $40 conus*

















Next is a Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 *> 40* shipped.

















Old wash and wear JAB poplin jacket. 3/2 delight. 1/3 lined. Great shape. *Made in USA*

Seems like a *46L* . Pits are 24". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 27" sleeves.

35 > *30 *shipped.

















This is a very *dark blue suit* 3/2 sack. Quarter lined. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.

Not Tagged, seems *38R*ish. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18".

Pants measure 16" with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs.










And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > *35 shipped - On hold pending payment*

















Allen Edmonds *8.5 D* Seneca. Soles are barely worn. 4365

50 > *40* shipped.















[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## HalfLegend

DoghouseReilly said:


> Agreed. I mainly lurk here, but have PM'd a couple people in the last few weeks about items and have received no response. I wouldn't take it personally. And after all, he is 15.


Thank you... I'd like to offer a formal public apology to Steve Smith for my behavior. He had sent me some clothes in the past (which were of fabulous quality and were in great condition) and I had forgotten to re-compensate him for shipping for a few weeks. I hold that this was an isolated incident and others can vouch I am always 100% good on payments. He recently offered me some sport shirts (which I have been looking for) but I did not decline or refuse his offer because I wanted to wait and see if anyone else had some before I committed to saying yes or no. I was going to wait no more than 2 days because I did not want to tie him up. I'm sorry for whatever inconvenience I caused to him.

I felt the need to clean my name and clean the air. This forum has brought me so much advice that just isn't available to me in suburban ohio. The people here are honestly great and I have made a good amount of friends who not only provide sartorial advice, but advice about life. I do not wish to sully my name on just this instance and I hope the community here understands. I'm just a High Schooler down on some cash trying to find some nice clothes and life long advice. You all have been great! Let the tradly thrifting resume as usual!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drop!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a few more tweeds to pass along today....*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUl and HEAVY Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed Canvassed*
> 
> This is gorgeous, and* would most definitely NOT be here if it were just 1" longer...*
> 
> This is a wonderful, wonderful complex tweed, with turquoise, moss green, chestnut brown, dark brown, cream and fawn in a wonderful, subtle pattern. This is absolutely terrific, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice--hence the flash and non-flash pictures, in an attempt to show how lovely it is! It's also very heavy--this is Harris as it used to be, and, alas, is no longer, except for the very rare non-Haggas cloth produced by independent weavers.
> 
> It appears to be half-canvassed, is fully lined, and has a single vent. It's a classic sack cut with a three button front. It's also in absolutely superb condition--which is becoming rare for Dunn Harris Tweeds, since they're becoming fewer....
> 
> As with all Dunns, I believe that this is Made in England.
> 
> *Asking just $60 > 55 or offer*--and for a jacket like this, with literally decades of wear left, this is a _*steal*_!
> 
> *Tagged a 42R, but, as always, please see measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds013.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds019.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds020.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds022.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds023.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds024.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds025.jpg/
> 
> *2) Simon's of Copley Square, Boston nailhead tweed with patch pockets* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket, from the very trad. store Simon's of Copley Place, just by Trinity Church with all of its wonderful stained glass and impressive organ. (Free concerts on Fridays, by the way!  )
> 
> This is a beautiful cut nailhead tweed. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, lovely complementary buttons, and patch pockets. It's darted--beward trad. purists!--but they're very subtle and blend neatly into the tweed. This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img810.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds026.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds027.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds028.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds029.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds030.jpg/
> 
> *3) Scottish Tweed from Camelot Classics University Store!* *Canvassed*
> 
> You don't jackets with many more Ivy credentials than a jacket from the Camelot Classics line from the University Store of Washington, D.C., made from Scottish tweed!
> 
> This is a lovely jacket in dark charcoal herringbone with a thin chestnut stripe woven through it. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with lapped seams on the shoulders and down the back, and a hook vent. It has a three-button front (not a miss-pressed 3/2), and a sack cut with a very natural shoulder, as well as two-button cuffs. This is a very nice jacket! It does need a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so it's currently in Very Good condition only, but with this done it would easily be in (conservatively) Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/3 (+1 3/4)
> Length: 29
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds031.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds032.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds035.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds037.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds038.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds039.jpg/
> 
> *4) Scottish camelhair from Raquet Club's Natural Shoulder line Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) LOVELY smaller houndstooth 3/2 sack by HSM/Racquet Club* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is wonderful--I've been looking for a tweed just like this for ages, but this is just far too small..
> 
> This is a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It's also a terrific houndstooth tweed, in mainly shades of bark, moss green, chestnut... It's half-lined, half-canvassed, has classic two-button cuffs, a lapped back seam, and a hook vent. It does, however, have some minor lining issue; there's a repairable tear by the bottom, loose stitching along one seam, and the lining has been reattached to the bottom hem at some point. The tear is really the only thing that needs to be addressed, and this could be readily patched. The tweed itself is in excellent condition. But, given these issues, I would rate this as just Very Good overall condition, and so
> 
> for this lovely little Ivy gem I'm asking *just $45, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 29
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds046.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds047.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds048.jpg/
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds051.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds052.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds053.jpg/
> 
> *6) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?
> 
> Given it needs a press, *asking just $40, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/
> 
> 7) Classic Ivy/Trad tweed! 3/2 sack with all the trad. desiderata! Canvassed[/B]
> 
> This is a terrific, classic trad/Ivy jacket! It's a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, it's fully canvassed and fully lined, it has lapped seams, patch pockets, and two button cuffs. The tweed is a terrific mixture of classic herringbone alternating with nailhead, which, despite being very subtle, gives it a lot of texture and character. It's also shot through with subtle grey striping. This is a terrific jacket, and so it will come as no surprise to those who remember that Jos. A. Bank used to be a serious rival to Press and Brooks that this is from the JAB Premier collection, when their clothes were excellent and Made in the USA.
> 
> This jacket does have three lining marks, as shown; one small water mark, a larger water mark, and an odd brown mark that seems to be coffee (!). These, of course, and all unnoticeable when the jacket is worn, but they are there. Apart from these marks, the jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; with them, it's just in Very Good condition, and hence
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds061.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds062.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds063.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds065.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds067.jpg/


----------



## erbs

I'm looking for a double-breasted Burberrys' trench (not the single-breasted mac) in a 40R. If anyone is getting rid of one, let me know.


----------



## AlanC

FYI on C5's Cox Moore sweater way up there. It's well worth getting. Cox Moore is an old school Trad brand rarely seen. I have a salesman's sample cashmere cardigan from them that is good stuff.


----------



## Steve Smith

HalfLegend said:


> Thank you... I'd like to offer a formal public apology to Steve Smith for my behavior. He had sent me some clothes in the past (which were of fabulous quality and were in great condition) and I had forgotten to re-compensate him for shipping for a few weeks.


Accepted. However, the time span (October to January) could more accurately be called a few months. And let's clarify that the 12 items I sent were free of charge.

Now, I am 100% done with this.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

anyone for this old Van Heusen madras shirt?
made in India, XL, half sleeve
$5 shipped/offer



also:
Brooks Brother Shetland Wool Sweater
Made in Hong Kong of Shetland wool
Argyle pattern around V-neck, dark green color
Medium but runs big: 22" across the chest, 26" long, 23" sleeves (with turn back cuffs, should fit a 34" sleeve easily).
$25 shipped/offer


----------



## Cardinals5

Can't seem to get rid of this thing. Anyone want it for $20 shipped?

Vintage Orvis corduroy sport coat (older tag). 3/2 darted. Color is gold. Obviously worn, but no flaws on the outside of the coat and only minor signs of wear to the lining.

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24" (can't be let down because wear line would show)
BOC: 30.5

Price: $20.00<<30.00<<35.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Can't get rid of these either. $10 shipped?

Corbin "Natural Shoulder Trousers" navy corduroy pheasant emblematic pants. Flat front, no cuffs. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 43.5"
Inseam: 33" + 3" to let out
No cuffs

Price: Claimed, Thank You!


----------



## TheWGP

*EDIT 1/31: CHEAP STAPLES! Nothing's wrong with any of this... just want them out! Bills for 13 bucks shipped?! Really?!*

I've steadfastly refused going to the 'bay with anything, and have so far succeeded, so let's keep that record pristine! :laugh: Seriously, if you want to make an offer/trade proposal, just PM me.

All prices *include CONUS shipping.* Elsewhere PM me for a surprisingly affordable quote. Payment is via Paypal, personal payment preferred. *First to pay gets the goods*, BUT I'll work with you if you need a bit of time - just PM me and we can certainly work something out. TRADES gladly accepted - if you have anything lying around just PM me and let's make something happen!

A courtesy note/fine print: if you have serious questions, I'm happy to answer any and all of them, whether or not you purchase, but I've had more issues than usual with this post with folks PMing and not being serious about a purchase - so please, don't waste my time if you're not actually interested in the items. All items are preworn unless noted otherwise; however, all items are in generally good condition unless noted otherwise. I don't sell anything I would not wear myself if it fit me!

As always, pics are thumbnails - click to enlarge.

2) Bill's Khakis poplins... in a nice rare salmon color for spring/summer wear! 100% Guaranteed to make your wife's eyes pop when you open the package! M2P model, tagged waist 36, measure maybe 36.5 or so. 2.75 inches to let in the waist as well. Rise is 12 inches, so you need slightly less inseam than usual. There's plenty of inseam though, it measures 33 with 1.5 inch cuffs and 1.5 inches turned up, so you could get these out to 37 or 38 inches if you really wanted to! :icon_smile_big: Excellent shape, ready to wear! Asking 23>20>18>15>*$13 shipped.*



3) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, tagged waist 35, measure true. Model tag is absent, but I have a ton of Bills and these are M2P's. Rise is 12" so a little higher than usual so you need less inseam length - these are pretty high rise for an M2P pair. Inseam is 32.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up. Asking 23>20>18>15>*$13 shipped.*



9) Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke yellow dress shirt, size 18-37. 80's fabric, non-iron pinpoint. Great shirt - sleeves just a touch long on me or I'd still be wearing it. Nothing wrong with this shirt whatsoever - it's just not a popular brand and for a larger guy, so it's essentially free to whoever wants to pay shipping. 6>4>*$3 shipped. LAST DROP BEFORE EBAY where cost will be higher!*



11) Zanella Made in Italy for Saks Fifth Avenue "consistent dark oatmeal" dress pants. 100% wool, single pleats. Bennett model, size 42US, measure 42.5" waist with a good solid 3" to let. Inseam measures 25.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.5" turned up inside - meaning you could let these out to 30" or so inseam length. Outseam measures 38". Yes, these pants are a little on the short side - but they're great staple pants with nothing wrong with them. I was going to let them out for myself, but decided not to. Asking just 25>20>*$15 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## jamesensor

Make me an offer on the sweater or blazer -- would like to get these out of the apartment! Both are in fantastic condition.



jamesensor said:


> Picked up a nice Brooks Brothers Shetland on eBay -- but unfortunately it must be a tall or long Medium. It just wont work for me unless i roll up the sleeves. I'll post it here for my cost and I'll eat the shipping. Seller said it was NWOT - and it appears that way. A nice light heather orange - not a great pumpkin style orange. Also, made in Scotland, not China.
> 
> Medium, but definitely check the measurements since it was long on me:
> 
> Chest: 22.5
> Above ribbing at bottom: 18.75
> Sleeve, pit to cuff: 21.25
> collar edge to sleeve tip: 35.75
> length (bottom of collar to bottom ribbing via back): 28.25
> 
> $25 shipped -
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img00085201101281718.jpg/
> 
> https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img00087201101281718.jpg/





jamesensor said:


> Figured I'd see if there was any interest in this blazer before I post it on eBay - it is a double breasted navy peak lapel blazer. perfect for champagne toasts on your yacht. $50 shipped.
> 
> About a 40R - but check the measurements:
> 
> *Jacket*
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img00070201012281041.jpg/
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img00069201012281040.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img00065201012281039.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Yet another price drop with a few more pictures.

*Vintage Document Case*
Circa 1950s-60s
Cheney lock
*Now $45!* $55 or offer $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Large enough for light paper work, small books, an iPad, etc. Your assistant is doing the heavy lifting, anyway. There is some roughness to the leather at the fold on top, some light cracking underneath the handle. There's nothing that would affect the structural integrity at all. It's a great little case. I'd keep it, but I have two other underarm portfolios that don't get much use as it is.

15" side to side x 11.5" botton to top

Alas, no key.

   

New pics:

 

With MacBook (not included!) to show scale:


----------



## Split Cane Angler

East Village Trad - your inbox is full. PayPal sent RE: RL tie. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*<$30: Ostrich wallet, Tartan scarf, Cufflinks, English silk braces/suspenders, Ties!*

*I have a few smaller items to pass on today...

All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada, and International inquires are welcome with shipping at cost.

As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Ostrich wallet.*

This measures 4 1/2" by 3 1/2" when folded, and 9" by 7" when opened. It has two main compartments for bills inside, as well as several other compartments for receipts, stamps, and so on, as shown. There's also a compartment for receipts/tickets on the back.

There's no maker's name or leather stamp, but it's very clearly ostrich with a very nice quill pattern. In its day this was clearly a terrific wallet. It's now just in Acceptable/Good condition--the leather is very supple from wear, although not worn out, and it has some interior discolouration as shown, and some minor discolouration inside the bill compartments. This has many years of life left, though--I'd keep it if I didn't always use my Smythson!

*Asking $30, or offer.*

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/accessories008.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/accessories007.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/accessories006.jpg/

*2) Lambswool Tartan Scarf*

This is lovely--but my college scarf (for my college...) from Luke Eyres always beats it out! It's from the trad-friendly store Strawbridge Clothiers, andmeasures 11 1/2 by 51 1/2", with 3" of fringe on each end. It's in excellent condition,and was made in WEST Germany! 

*Asking $25, or offer*

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/accessories001.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/accessories002.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/accessories003.jpg/

*3) Heraldic cuffliinks*

No maker or metal content listed, but these are are decent weight and heft without being rocks at the end of your sleeves. Swivel back. Conservatively, they're in Very Good condition.

*Asking $20, or offer.*

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/accessories004.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/accessories005.jpg/

*4) Made in England silk braces/suspenders. *

These are lovely, and in excellent condition. No maker listed, but Made in England and 100% silk. Perfect for either tuxedo or suit use.

Asking $22

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/accessories024.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/accessories025.jpg/ https://img573.imageshack.us/i/accessories026.jpg/

*5) First Group of Ties*

https://img513.imageshack.us/i/accessories009.jpg/

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/accessories014.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/accessories015.jpg/

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/accessories016.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/accessories012.jpg/

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/accessories018.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/accessories011.jpg/

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/accessories017.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/accessories010.jpg/

*From left to right:*

a) Polo; silk, hand made. Excellent condition! $12/offer
b) Murray Bros., Hawick, Scotland. All wool. Beautiful, and in excellent condition! $16/offer
c) Green Irish shamrock. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day next month! Polyester. Excellent condition. $12/offer
d) Cactus Emblematic. Abnd who doesn't want a cactus emblematic for when they're feeling prickly? Made for Arizona Highways; polyester. Keeper half off on back, hence Very Good condition. $12/offer.

*6) Second Group of Ties*

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/accessories019.jpg/

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/accessories020.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/accessories021.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/accessories022.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/accessories023.jpg/

*From left to right:*

a) Ferrell Reed for Johnston & Murphy. Woven in England; excellent condition. $12/offer
b) Talbot Boy's tie. $5, or FREE with another item!
c) Rooster. Very Good condition. $9


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop to something more appealing! 



TweedyDon said:


> This is beautiful, and I very much doubt that it's ever been worn. This is the classic, *ORIGINAL LL Bean Norwegian sweater*, this time in the ultra-rare cardigan version. (The sweater versions are rare enough; this is the first of these I've ever seen, as they were rarer than the sweaters even when first produced in the 1980s.) This is in excellent condition--as I mentioned above, I doubt it's ever been worn. It has the classic "snowflake" buttons, and is a Men's Large Tall.
> 
> *UPDATE--Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 27"
> Length (BOC) 30 1/2"
> 
> *Asking $45, or offer. *
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/i/norway001.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/norway004.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/norway006.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/norway005.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/norway009.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops. Offers welcome.

Two 46 Reg Brooks Brothers 1818 Herringbone Jackets

2-button front, 3-button cuffs.
Both are in excellent condition and fully lined.
Both are marked 46R, measurements vary just slightly.

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes027.jpg/
The first jacket's colors are navy, tan, and a burgundy overcheck.
Jacket 1 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 23.5" +1.5"
Length from BOC: 30.5"

SOLD PAYMENT PENDING

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes008.jpg/
The second jacket is black, tan, and grey.
Jacket 2 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 24" +1.5"
Length BOC: 31"

Asking $35 > $30 > $26 Each or take both for $48 CONUS

*Tie clearance*

All made in the USA unless noted
All remaining ties $4 each, anything unclaimed at the end of the week is getting donated.
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Rep silk
5. Private Stock repp silk

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
* NOW $15*

*Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
27.5" long from top of collar
19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
CLAIMED

* Corbin 2B Herringbone Blazer*
Measurements: 
18.5 Shoulders
21 Pit to pit
25.5 Sleeves
31.5 Length BOC

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*Now $14*


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, quick check, I had posted about a fitted Pea Coat a few weeks back, had a few people PM but none of them seemed to be able to get out any pics/measurements so I find myself resuming the search. I'm not looking for a Gucci $500 dollar thing but something that's obviously been used and now falls under $120ish would be appropriate. Navy, Black or Charcoal would all do fine. Something in a collegiate fit, I think my jacket size is a 38-40. Many many thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Further drops!*

*Further price drops--and offers welcome!*

I'm surprised that this Langrock is still here, to be honest! :icon_smile_wink:

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*

This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.

This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $60 or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* *

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Length (BOC): 42

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/

2) Lovely Harris Tweed coat

This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!

It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!

Given this, I'm asking just $29, or offer, CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 38 1/2

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/

3) A lovely HEAVY all-wool cricket/tennis sweater!

Claimed!

6) 17-36 TM Lewin of Jermyn Street shirt

A classically Jermyn Street shirt, this shirt has French cuffs and is in excellent condition.

Asking $21

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/iashirts024.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iashirts025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iashirts023.jpg/

8)16.5-35 Land's End

A very nice Land's End OCBD in excellent condition.

Asking $15

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iashirts030.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/iashirts031.jpg/*


----------



## frosejr

I am on the hunt for a pair of tassle loafers in 12B/C/D, either burgundy or black. Please PM me if you see anything.


----------



## straw sandals

^^^Halflegend, pea coats are on sale at J Press. Sure, $221 is $100 more than you've quoted, but you'll be getting a new coat that will last you for a long time!


----------



## unmodern

HalfLegend--- this is one item that is easily available at reasonable prices. At the very upper end would be Press's, but it's by no means the best or even the most authentic. My choice for a new coat would be Sterlingwear of Boston (ca. $150 shipped). But if you are willing to trust measurements and wear a used coat, eBay and Vintage Trends both have consistently quality stuff. Look for a relatively unused coat in your suit size from before 1975.


----------



## Jovan

unmodern said:


> HalfLegend--- this is one item that is easily available at reasonable prices. At the very upper end would be Press's, but it's by no means the best or even the most authentic. My choice for a new coat would be Sterlingwear of Boston (ca. $150 shipped). But if you are willing to trust measurements and wear a used coat, eBay and Vintage Trends both have consistently quality stuff. Look for a relatively unused coat in your suit size from before 1975.


 Seconded.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1.*SOLD*
2. Ben Silver Repp $13ppd
3. BB University thin Repp $13ppd

All in gently used / excellent condition.

























J.Press Pressidential mini guncheck sportcoat
Tagged 41R
Chest 23"+
Sleeve 24"
$60

LIKE NEW with little/no wear. Price excludes S&H.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Jovan said:


> Seconded.


USN issued peacoats are $138.90 if you know how to get one...


----------



## jamesensor

The sweater is SOLD, the blazer is still available. Offers welcomed. Thanks-



jamesensor said:


> Picked up a nice Brooks Brothers Shetland on eBay -- but unfortunately it must be a tall or long Medium. It just wont work for me unless i roll up the sleeves. I'll post it here for my cost and I'll eat the shipping. Seller said it was NWOT - and it appears that way. A nice light heather orange - not a great pumpkin style orange. Also, made in Scotland, not China.





jamesensor said:


> Figured I'd see if there was any interest in this blazer before I post it on eBay - it is a double breasted navy peak lapel blazer. perfect for champagne toasts on your yacht. $50 shipped.
> 
> About a 40R - but check the measurements:
> 
> *Jacket*
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img00070201012281041.jpg/
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img00069201012281040.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img00065201012281039.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Jackets now $35 shipped CONUS. Last stop before eBay.



Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks Brothers 3B sack tweed, patch/flap, minimal lining, shoulder. Looks rough but it's actually rather soft. I wish it fit me. No issues that I can see. Tagged 40R. $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> Specs:
> 
> shoulder 18
> left sleeve 24
> right sleeve 24 1/4 (you can get another inch at least from these)
> pit to pit 21 1/2
> length from top of collar 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1187.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1185.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1183.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers special order 3B sack tweed, unusual colors, the bare minimum of lining and shoulder. $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> shoulder 19
> left sleeve 24 plus at least 1
> right sleeve 24 plus a bit
> pit to pit 23
> length from top of collar 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1192.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1190.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1189.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/tweed cull/DSCN1188.jpg


----------



## Jovan

EastVillageTrad said:


> USN issued peacoats are $138.90 if you know how to get one...


Basically you mean have a friend in the Navy! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jimmyfingers

unmodern said:


> HalfLegend--- this is one item that is easily available at reasonable prices. At the very upper end would be Press's, but it's by no means the best or even the most authentic. My choice for a new coat would be Sterlingwear of Boston (ca. $150 shipped). But if you are willing to trust measurements and wear a used coat, eBay and Vintage Trends both have consistently quality stuff. Look for a relatively unused coat in your suit size from before 1975.


Any reason why you would want something before 1975?? I assume the quality was better


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Sterlingwear is contracted to make peacoats for the USN, and their "The Authentic" is made to the same specs--I have two brand new with tags for sale on this thread size 42R.


----------



## AlanC

A couple of new things, some old stuff. Make me an offer!

*L.L. Bean* cords
Made in USA
Tagged size: 36 (see measurements!)
"As New" condition, plain front, flapped rear pockets

Hand measures to 35 waist x 34 inseam (+1.25" to let, plenty of room for cuffs for most)

$30 delivered CONUS

  

*Ashford & Brooks* scales of justice emblematic
Hand Made, All Silk, 3.75" wide
$18 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 



AlanC said:


> A number of items on the block tonight. Help me clear out my closets! Make me an offer.
> 
> *Barbour* shooting vest
> Made in England
> Estimated size: 40/42(No tagged size)
> 
> Chest, P2P: 22.5"
> 
> Your price: *Now $55!* $65
> 
> Suede shooting patches, game pocket on reverse, great Barbour check lining.
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbin* for The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 green blazer
> I purchased this a couple of years ago from Patrick, haven't worn it, need to move it along.
> 
> Estimated size: 38R (no tagged size, see measurements)
> 
> *Now $30!* $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest, P2P: 20.5"
> Length, from BOC: 30.5
> Shoulder: 17.75"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24 7/8"
> 
> https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img3893e.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img3894m.jpg/
> 
> *Samuelsohn* 2-button sack suit, navy pinstripe
> Tagged size: 38R
> Overall solid condition, bought this on the exchange, but haven't worn it, need to move it along. Samuelsohn is great stuff. Could stand a dry cleaning.
> 
> *Now $35!* $40 delivered CONUS
> 
> Chest, P2P: 21.5
> Length, from BOC: 30 1/8
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25 1/8"
> 
> Waist: 17.5" (none to let)
> Inseam: 30 (+1" to let + 1.75" cuffs)
> 
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img3890g.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img3888j.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Pendleton Varsity Sweater, price reduced.*

*Pendleton Cardigan, M*

Made in USA vintage, and I'm not sure what you call this style of collar, but I know you can tell from the picture that it's awesome. I'd say it's in excellent shape, but it does have a slipped stitch on the left shoulder by the pit and a couple of dark marks (which are certainly superficial).

22" ptp, 25" length from collar seam, 32" sleeves (cuffed)

$45 shipped. *Now $38.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Reduced.*

*Brooks Brothers Trailcloth Casual Jacket, 42*

This is a light khaki or tan color, and it's in very good shape; the only issue is a _tiny_ spot at the middle of the shoulders--looks like hanger rust, but it's hard to say--not something I would let bother me if it doesn't come out.

24.5" ptp, 35" sleeves, 26" length boc

$35 shipped. *Now $32.*


----------



## AlanC

^^Man oh man, somebody should grab that Pendleton. It's really spectacular. GG, this probably won't be a popular thing to say, but consider offering it over at Style Forum if no one bites here. That's just really a unique piece. If I wasn't just completely overloaded on sweaters, particularly cardigans, I'd have already bought it.


----------



## HalfLegend

straw sandals said:


> ^^^Halflegend, pea coats are on sale at J Press. Sure, $221 is $100 more than you've quoted, but you'll be getting a new coat that will last you for a long time!


 Agreed, the JPress seems to be amazing, and for $220, its obviously a good deal but...


unmodern said:


> HalfLegend--- this is one item that is easily available at reasonable prices. At the very upper end would be Press's, but it's by no means the best or even the most authentic. My choice for a new coat would be Sterlingwear of Boston (ca. $150 shipped). But if you are willing to trust measurements and wear a used coat, eBay and Vintage Trends both have consistently quality stuff. Look for a relatively unused coat in your suit size from before 1975.


I think I'm going with this option. A few members of this thread said they had some older vintage Pea Coats and I think I'll be taking that road. For about one fourth the price it seems that I will be getting much more than one fourth the quality (though I'm not sure if they're 1975 or earlier...). I'd rather put the extra $50 towards some nice OCBD or a pair of loafers. Thanks for the advice though guys.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Sterlingwear "The Authentic" Peacoats, 42R*

Brand. Spanking. New.

$100 shipped each.


----------



## jaredhicks

*Price drops and a BB tweed jacket*

Now asking $15 for the pants, and $23 for the shirt. Feel free to make an offer.


jaredhicks said:


> 1) Size 29 PRL brown tweed trousers. Flat-front, uncuffed, and lined to about 12 inches from the hem. The waist measures 15 inches flat, the outseam is 43.5 inches, and the inseam is 33 inches. When I was taking photos I noticed a small weakness in the fabric on the front crease of the left leg, 24 inches from the hem. Otherwise, they seem to be in great condition. Price: $18 shipped.
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img0537o.jpg/
> https://img602.imageshack.us/i/img0541.jpg/https://img808.imageshack.us/i/img0549t.jpg/
> 
> 2) Size 16-34 Brooks Brothers 10-pleat formal tuxedo shirt. Takes four studs, with removable mother-of-pearl button strip. Like-new condition, except for some small holes on the collar from the price-tag staples (shown, to the extent my phone camera could resolve them), which may close upon laundering. Price: $28 shipped.
> https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img0534lk.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img0535zx.jpg/https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0536x.jpg/


Also clearing some jackets from my closet. The first is a made-in-Italy tweed by Brooks Brothers from the fall 2007 line, in a soft brown herringbone fabric with subtle rust-colored flecking. Two button front, with darts. Tagged 40S: 
Chest: 21.5 in
Shoulder: 19 in
Sleeves: 23 in (not much to let out)
Length: 28 in
https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0546t.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0547lv.jpg/
Asking $40 shipped.

Also available is this wool-cashmere blend jacket from Cricketeer. Not particularly Trad, but if anyone is interested I can provide measurements. Tagged 40R. Asking $25 shipped.
https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img0134gi.jpg/https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img0136f.jpg/


----------



## DFPyne

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Tweed Jacket 41ML
Quarter Lined, two cuff buttons, hooked vent. Very nice blue, yellow, brown and olive plaid.
[$35 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC to End: 30.5"
Sleeve: 23.5 
Pit to Pit: 21"

Vieylla Royal Steward XL Boxers - 20% Wool, 80% Cotton. Never Worn - I promise. 
[$15 Shipped]

I also have a copy of the Preppy Handbook. There is a chunk of pages that broke off the spine but the book is still all there. Still fine for reference. Considering the condition, I would let it go $20.

Feel free to make offers on anything.


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone should grab that gorgeous Brooks jacket from DFPyne, and those beauties that Patrick is offering!

In other news, the heraldic cufflinks and the Britches sweater are now both claimed. Thank you!


----------



## jimmyfingers

I am in the market for some OCBDs. Any color and stripe is fine. Looking for size 16.5 33 Thanks guys


----------



## unmodern

jimmyfingers said:


> Any reason why you would want something before 1975?? I assume the quality was better


Yes, there are a few reasons. (1) In the 80's the Navy briefly switched to Air Force-ish metal eagle buttons. Yuck. (2) The earlier the peacoat, the truer to size. HalfLegend indicated he wanted an athletic cut. (3) The 60's coats are made of better (=thicker, warmer, more supple) wool than all subsequent coats.


----------



## HalfLegend

unmodern said:


> Yes, there are a few reasons. (1) In the 80's the Navy briefly switched to Air Force-ish metal eagle buttons. Yuck. (2) The earlier the peacoat, the truer to size. HalfLegend indicated he wanted an athletic cut. (3) The 60's coats are made of better (=thicker, warmer, more supple) wool than all subsequent coats.


Great advice UM, thanks! I'll take this into consideration.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops! OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*--*and offers are VERY welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a few more tweeds to pass along today....*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUl and HEAVY Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed Canvassed*
> 
> *PICTURE ADDED SHOWING THE BEAUTY OF THE TWEED!*
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds018.jpg/
> 
> This is gorgeous, and* would most definitely NOT be here if it were just 1" longer...*
> 
> This is a wonderful, wonderful complex tweed, with turquoise, moss green, chestnut brown, dark brown, cream and fawn in a wonderful, subtle pattern. This is absolutely terrific, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice--hence the flash and non-flash pictures, in an attempt to show how lovely it is! It's also very heavy--this is Harris as it used to be, and, alas, is no longer, except for the very rare non-Haggas cloth produced by independent weavers.
> 
> It appears to be half-canvassed, is fully lined, and has a single vent. It's a classic sack cut with a three button front. It's also in absolutely superb condition--which is becoming rare for Dunn Harris Tweeds, since they're becoming fewer....
> 
> As with all Dunns, I believe that this is Made in England.
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer*--and for a jacket like this, with literally decades of wear left, this is a _*steal*_!
> 
> *Tagged a 42R, but, as always, please see measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Length: 30
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds013.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds019.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds020.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds022.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds023.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds024.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds025.jpg/
> 
> *2) Simon's of Copley Square, Boston nailhead tweed with patch pockets* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket, from the very trad. store Simon's of Copley Place, just by Trinity Church with all of its wonderful stained glass and impressive organ. (Free concerts on Fridays, by the way!  )
> 
> This is a beautiful cut nailhead tweed. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, lovely complementary buttons, and patch pockets. It's darted--beward trad. purists!--but they're very subtle and blend neatly into the tweed. This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img810.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds026.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds027.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds028.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds029.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds030.jpg/
> 
> *3) Scottish Tweed from Camelot Classics University Store!* *Canvassed*
> 
> You don't jackets with many more Ivy credentials than a jacket from the Camelot Classics line from the University Store of Washington, D.C., made from Scottish tweed!
> 
> This is a lovely jacket in dark charcoal herringbone with a thin chestnut stripe woven through it. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with lapped seams on the shoulders and down the back, and a hook vent. It has a three-button front (not a miss-pressed 3/2), and a sack cut with a very natural shoulder, as well as two-button cuffs. This is a very nice jacket! It does need a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so it's currently in Very Good condition only, but with this done it would easily be in (conservatively) Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $35*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/3 (+1 3/4)
> Length: 29
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds031.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds032.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds035.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds037.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds038.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds039.jpg/
> 
> *4) Scottish camelhair from Raquet Club's Natural Shoulder line Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) LOVELY smaller houndstooth 3/2 sack by HSM/Racquet Club* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is wonderful--I've been looking for a tweed just like this for ages, but this is just far too small..
> 
> This is a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It's also a terrific houndstooth tweed, in mainly shades of bark, moss green, chestnut... It's half-lined, half-canvassed, has classic two-button cuffs, a lapped back seam, and a hook vent. It does, however, have some minor lining issue; there's a repairable tear by the bottom, loose stitching along one seam, and the lining has been reattached to the bottom hem at some point. The tear is really the only thing that needs to be addressed, and this could be readily patched. The tweed itself is in excellent condition. But, given these issues, I would rate this as just Very Good overall condition, and so
> 
> for this lovely little Ivy gem I'm asking *just $38, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 29
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds046.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds047.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds048.jpg/
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds051.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds052.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds053.jpg/
> 
> *6) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?
> 
> Given it needs a press, *asking just $35, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/
> 
> *7) Classic Ivy/Trad tweed! 3/2 sack with all the trad. desiderata! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## AlanC

*RRL* Chambray shirt
Tagged size: L

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P: 25
Neck: 16.25"
Sleeve: 34.5"


----------



## DoghouseReilly

HalfLegend said:


> Great advice UM, thanks! I'll take this into consideration.


Anyone interested in vintage pea coats should take a look at this thread over at the Fedora Lounge -

Link

It seems to me to be a most definitive guide.


----------



## HalfLegend

DoghouseReilly said:


> Anyone interested in vintage pea coats should take a look at this thread over at the Fedora Lounge -
> 
> Link
> 
> It seems to me to be a most definitive guide.


Seconded.


----------



## CMDC

Consolidation and Drops. My room is starting to look like the stockroom of O'Connell's. I'm open to reasonable offers and trades if the items are right and am certainly willing to drop more for multiple purchases. I'm particularly looking for some burgundy ptbs, size 10.5D

JPress madras. Short sleeve; Size L

$18 conus



















BB madras. Short sleeve; made in India. Size M

$18 conus



















Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India madras
Size XL

$20 conus



















BB Made in USA blue ocbd
17 x 33 Slim Fit
Seems to have been worn only a handful of times

$20 conus



















Huntington Yellow bengal stripe bd, made in USA
17 x 35

$18 conus



















NWT Viyella
Size L
$30 conus



















Barbour Tartan Shirt
Size XXL
$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Made in USA shirt
French cuff
16.5 x 34
$15 conus



















Georgetown University Shop 3/2 sack suit. Dark navy flannel w/ small herringbone pattern. Beautiful suit from a now extinct DC trad shop.

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 31
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5

Pants flat front and cuffed: 35 waist; 31 inseam

$55 conus



















Lands End Made in England Shetland sweater. Kelly green

Tagged L Long

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 27

$20 conus



















A nice LLBean ski sweater. Made in Scotland of 100% New Zealand Wool.
Tagged L Tall
Measures 22 pit to pit; 28 length

The colors are charcoal and cream.

This sweater is extremely thick and heavy, a la the Norwegian. Same heft and density.

$25 conus



















Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. 3 button sack. Double vent. Ticket pocket. This is some seriously hearty tweed.

$35 conus

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24 +2 to let out
Length: 29.5 from bottom of collar














































Alan Paine lambswool charcoal v-neck
Tagged 42
Measures 22 pit to pit; 25.5 length

$22 conus



















JPress Navy w/light blue glenplaid 3/2 sack suit. Excellent condition

Tagged 46R

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder: 19
Length Bottom of Collar: 32
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

Trousers: 41 waist x 30 inseam. Flat front & cuffed

$65 conus


----------



## Thewaxmania

ArtVandalay said:


> Drops. Offers welcome.
> 
> Two 46 Reg Brooks Brothers 1818 Herringbone Jackets
> 
> 2-button front, 3-button cuffs.
> Both are in excellent condition and fully lined.
> Both are marked 46R, measurements vary just slightly.
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes027.jpg/
> The first jacket's colors are navy, tan, and a burgundy overcheck.
> Jacket 1 Measurements:
> Shoulders 20.5"
> Pit to Pit: 24"
> Sleeves: 23.5" +1.5"
> Length from BOC: 30.5"
> 
> SOLD PAYMENT PENDING
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes008.jpg/
> The second jacket is black, tan, and grey.
> Jacket 2 Measurements:
> Shoulders 20.5"
> Pit to Pit: 24"
> Sleeves: 24" +1.5"
> Length BOC: 31"
> 
> Asking $35 > $30 > $26 Each or take both for $48 CONUS
> 
> *Tie clearance*
> 
> All made in the USA unless noted
> All remaining ties $4 each, anything unclaimed at the end of the week is getting donated.
> https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
> Group 1 L-R:
> 1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
> 2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
> 3. Rooster
> 4. JAB Rep silk
> 5. Private Stock repp silk
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/
> Group 2 L-R:
> 1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped
> 2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped
> 3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
> 4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp
> 
> *LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
> Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
> 23.5" pit to pit
> 27 1/4" long from top of collar
> 19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
> https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
> * NOW $15*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Pink Cableknit Lambswool Sweater*
> Made in the USA, Marked size large. Measurements:
> 22.5" Pit to Pit
> 27.5" long from top of collar
> 19.5" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
> https://img526.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes025.jpg/ https://img253.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes043.jpg/
> CLAIMED
> 
> * Corbin 2B Herringbone Blazer*
> Measurements:
> 18.5 Shoulders
> 21 Pit to pit
> 25.5 Sleeves
> 31.5 Length BOC
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes016.jpg/ https://img210.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes019.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes022.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
> *Now $14*


PM Sent on the two striped Sears Knit ties...awaiting reply.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I picked up this classic trad three piece suit over the weekend. Some of you may have seen it posted in the Thrift Store Blues thread. It is a Brooks Brothers "Makers" three piece brown Donegal tweed. It is tagged a 43 R and is in excellent used condition. There is some minor, faint spotting on the lapels which I'm not certain isn't just part of the weave. What I'm referring to is visible in the picture. There are no holes or rips anywhere on the suit, but a small section of one of the welted seams on the trouser leg has lost a few stitches, maybe an inch or so. This is an easy and inexpensive repair. The is no damage to the fabric. The suit is fully canvassed, with welted seams on the jacket body and outer leg seams. It has patch pockets and is 1/4 lined. The vest is six button, with four pockets and has an adjustable belt on the back. The trousers are flat front.
Approximate measurements are: chest 22.5" pit to pit, sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 18.75", length 30.25" BOC. The vest is 22" across the widest point. The trouser measure approximately 19" across the waist and appear to have been fully let out. The inseam is 28" with 2" cuffs and about 1.25" turned under, although it looks like it is doubled. I believe that would give you about 34.5" of inseam to work with if fully let out. I'm reposting the pictures from the Thrifting Blues thread until I have time to take additional ones this weekend. I'm asking $137.50 shipped CONUS.

https://img254.imageshack.us/i/bbtweed.jpg/
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bbtweed1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1.*SOLD*
2. Ben Silver Repp *$12ppd*
3. BB University thin Repp *$12ppd*
All in gently used / excellent condition.

























J.Press Pressidential mini guncheck sportcoat
Tagged 41R
Chest 23"+
Sleeve 24"
*$50*

LIKE NEW with little/no wear. Price excludes S&H.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Update and price drops!* OFFERS WELCOME!



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a few smaller items to pass on today...
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada, and International inquires are welcome with shipping at cost.
> 
> As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Ostrich wallet.*
> 
> This measures 4 1/2" by 3 1/2" when folded, and 9" by 7" when opened. It has two main compartments for bills inside, as well as several other compartments for receipts, stamps, and so on, as shown. There's also a compartment for receipts/tickets on the back.
> 
> There's no maker's name or leather stamp, but it's very clearly ostrich with a very nice quill pattern. In its day this was clearly a terrific wallet. It's now just in Acceptable/Good condition--the leather is very supple from wear, although not worn out, and it has some interior discolouration as shown, and some minor discolouration inside the bill compartments. This has many years of life left, though--I'd keep it if I didn't always use my Smythson!
> 
> *Asking $25, or offer.*
> 
> https://img443.imageshack.us/i/accessories008.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/accessories007.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/accessories006.jpg/
> 
> *2) Lambswool Tartan Scarf*
> 
> This is lovely--but my college scarf (for my college...) from Luke Eyres always beats it out! It's from the trad-friendly store Strawbridge Clothiers, andmeasures 11 1/2 by 51 1/2", with 3" of fringe on each end. It's in excellent condition,and was made in WEST Germany!
> 
> *Asking $22, or offer*
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/accessories001.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/accessories002.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/accessories003.jpg/
> 
> *3) Heraldic cuffliinks*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Made in England silk braces/suspenders. *
> 
> These are lovely, and in excellent condition. No maker listed, but Made in England and 100% silk. Perfect for either tuxedo or suit use.
> 
> *Asking $20*
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/i/accessories024.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/accessories025.jpg/ https://img573.imageshack.us/i/accessories026.jpg/
> 
> *5) First Group of Ties*
> 
> https://img513.imageshack.us/i/accessories009.jpg/
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/accessories014.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/accessories015.jpg/
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/accessories016.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/accessories012.jpg/
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/accessories018.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/accessories011.jpg/
> 
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/accessories017.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/accessories010.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> a) Polo; silk, hand made. Excellent condition! $11/offer
> b) Murray Bros., Hawick, Scotland. All wool. Beautiful, and in excellent condition! $15/offer
> c) Green Irish shamrock. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day next month! Polyester. Excellent condition. $10/offer
> d) Cactus Emblematic. Abnd who doesn't want a cactus emblematic for when they're feeling prickly? Made for Arizona Highways; polyester. Keeper half off on back, hence Very Good condition. $10/offer.
> 
> *6) Second Group of Ties*
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/accessories019.jpg/
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/accessories020.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/accessories021.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/accessories022.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/accessories023.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> a) Ferrell Reed for Johnston & Murphy. Woven in England; excellent condition. $10/offer
> b) Talbot Boy's tie. $5, or FREE with another item!
> c) Rooster. Very Good condition. $8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed--thank you!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Size 9M LLBean Maine Hunting Shoes*
> 
> I bought these from GG last Spring, if I recall correctly, but it turns out that you CAN have too many pairs of Maine shoes (!), and so since I don't use this pair (and really don't need two pairs of "back ups"...) they need a new home!
> 
> These are Bean's original Maine Hunting Shoes, far better than the current "Bean Boot" offerings or the stuff from their "Heritage" collection! These have newer insoles and plenty of tread left. There's a tiny scuff on the back of one, but that just adds character! Given this, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition--they have plenty of decades' use left! Made in the USA.
> 
> If you're not familiar with Bean's sizing on these shoes, please see here:
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/33171?page=the-maine-hunting-shoes-10#impFit
> 
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes001.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes002.jpg/ https://img440.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes003.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes004.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/mainehuntingshoes005.jpg/


----------



## brozek

I'd take $15 shipped for this if anyone would like it!



brozek said:


> This is a pretty special tie, and maybe one that only the folks here would appreciate. It's an old O'Connell's - from way back when they were still known as O'Connell Lucas-Chelf (it looks like that's still their legal incorporation name, for what it's worth). It's brown with purple lining and nautical emblematics, and it measures 54" long and 3 1/8" at the widest point. I'd be keeping it if I hadn't bought a pair of Indy boots and a Filson bag in the last two weeks - I need to get my Paypal inflow a little closer to my Paypal outflow! I'm asking $35 shipped, and I can put it in the mail later today. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*!​
*1) BEAUTIFUL and poss. UNWORN LL Bean Norwegian cardigan sweater!*

This is beautiful, and I very much doubt that it's ever been worn. This is the classic, ORIGINAL LL Bean Norwegian sweater, this time in the ultra-rare cardigan version. (The sweater versions are rare enough; this is the first of these I've ever seen, as they were rarer than the sweaters even when first produced in the 1980s.) This is in excellent condition--as I mentioned above, I doubt iy's ever been worn. It has the classic "snowflake" buttons, and is a Men's Large Tall.

*UPDATE--Measurements:*

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 27"
Length (BOC) 30 1/2"

*Asking $40, or offer. *

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/norway001.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/norway004.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/norway006.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/norway005.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/norway009.jpg/

*2) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*

This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.

This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $50 or offer, boxed, shipped, in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Length (BOC): 42

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/

*3) Lovely Harris Tweed coat*

This is a lovely coat, but was always just too short for me... Made in a lovely dark moss-green herringbone Harris Tweed (my pictures don't come close to doing this coat justice--the colour is wonderful), this coat has lapped seams, and is half-lined. It also seems to be fully canvassed. That this coat has these details is very surprising, as it was made for Penney's--albeit back when even Penney's sold proper clothes!

It does have minor flaws: There is some stitching loose under the arm in the lining, one of the sleeve buttons is missing, and the sleeve and front buttons do not match. There's also a very small snag on the underside of the right sleeve, which could be ignored as it's not noticeable, or else an easy repair. With around $25 of fixing, then, this would be a terrific Harris Tweed coat!

Given this, I'm asking just *$25, or offer, CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: (under the arm from pit to cuff; raglan sleeve) 15 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 38 1/2

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness056.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness054.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness055.jpg/ https://img254.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness057.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness059.jpg/

*4) 17-36 TM Lewin of Jermyn Street shirt*

A classically Jermyn Street shirt, this shirt has French cuffs and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $20*

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/iashirts024.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iashirts025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iashirts023.jpg/

*5)16.5-35 Land's End*

A very nice Land's End OCBD in excellent condition.

*Asking $14*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iashirts030.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/iashirts031.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*

*Here's a MUCH better picture of the tweed of the Dunn & Co. tweed I have listed above, here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1187602#post1187602

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds018.jpg/

See... it really is a beautiful, complex Harris, and _*not*_ the sludgy thing my pitiful original pictures showed! ic12337:


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops and added a fair isle vest and LE cashmere sweater

Suspenders/Braces: $11.00 for 1, $18 for two

Colours. Grosgrain nylon. Made in USA. Some minor wear to the elastic in the back 


Leonard. Silk. Made in Italy


Cox Moore for Eljos 100% lambswool collared pullover sweater. Made in England. Excellent condition - worn, but no flaws.
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least 35" shirt sleeves or shorter)

Price: $23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Brown with red windowpane and ocre, green, and purple stripes. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Natural shoulders, swelled edges, fully canvassed, and single vent. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 1/2"
BOC: 30"

Price: $35.00<<40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Sandgate by Palm Beach *dark green* herringbone tweed (the jacket is considerably darker than the pictures). This is a true vintage sport coat. 3/2 sack, swelled edges, natural shoulders, s2B sleeves, ingle vent, and fully canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged size is 41R, but more like a 41-42S
Chest: 44 1/2"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 29"

Price: $30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 [/QUOTE]

McElliott fair isle vest. Made in Scotland. No apparent flaws.

Tagged: Large (42/44)
Chest: 42
Length: 26"

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End 2-ply cashmere sweater with saddle shoulders. Mint green in color. Made in China. No pilling or other apparent flaws.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 31.5 (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least up to 35" shirt sleeves)

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## AlanC

Two great offerings from the Brothers Brooks:

*SOLD!* Brooks Brothers 3/2 gray herringbone tweed sportcoat
Tagged size: 44R
Patch pockets, lapped seams, center vent, half-lined
This is _the_ gold standard of sportcoats. After a navy blazer, it ought to be your top priority. If you don't have one, what are you waiting for?

$60 boxed and delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 23"
Shoulder: 18.25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 3/8"
Length from BoC: 30.5"

 https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img4042y.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img4045g.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers* Hand Tailored check tweed sportcoat
Tagged size: 44L
Terrific tweed, two-button, center vent, fully lined.
A step up in quality, possibly from Martin Greenfield, but regardless, terrific quality. You don't see these very often; this is the first I've ever seen with this label. Grab it while you can.

$75 boxed and delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 23"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.25"
Length from BoC: 31.5"


----------



## Blues Tiger

AlanC said:


> Two great offerings from the Brothers Brooks:
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* 3/2 gray herringbone tweed sportcoat
> Tagged size: 44R
> Patch pockets, lapped seams, center vent, half-lined
> This is _the_ gold standard of sportcoats. After a navy blazer, it ought to be your top priority. If you don't have one, what are you waiting for?
> 
> $60 boxed and delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 18.25"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25 3/8"
> Length from BoC: 30.5"
> 
> https://img809.imageshack.us/i/img4042y.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img4045g.jpg/
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* Hand Tailored check tweed sportcoat
> Tagged size: 44L
> Terrific tweed, two-button, center vent, fully lined.
> A step up in quality, possibly from Martin Greenfield, but regardless, terrific quality. You don't see these very often; this is the first I've ever seen with this label. Grab it while you can.
> 
> $75 boxed and delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 26.25"
> Length from BoC: 31.5"


PM sent on the *Brooks Brothers* 3/2 gray herringbone tweed sportcoat


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Ties, Ties, Ties.*

*TIES!!!*

Here's a load of ties up for sale. Widths, Country of origin, Fabrics, and prices as listed. Prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Discounts available if you take multiple ties.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/
Set 1 L-R:
1. Brooks Brothers Makers Purple/Gold Repp Silk, USA 3.75" -$15
2. Brooks Brothers Makers Burg/Navy/Gold Repp Silk, USA 3.75" - $15
3. Lands End Green/Navy Repp Silk, *CLAIMED*

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Set 2 L-R:
1. Robert Talbott for Hunt Club Clothiers Silk, USA 3.75" - $15
2. Scotland House LTD Plaid, Wool, Scotland 3.25"- $15 (A wrinkle in the same place as the LE above.)
3. Bert Pulitzer Repp, Silk, USA 3.75"- $15

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes007.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes009.jpg/
Set 3 L-R: 
1. Lands End Blue/White Repp *CLAIMED*
2. Boston Traders Red/Navy Repp 3.5", Silk, USA - $15

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
$22 shipped​


----------



## TommyDawg

*ribbon watch bands*

Any ribbon bands for sale on the forum currently? Someone had a big batch a while back. I checked back several pages but could not find it. Looking for no specific color but interested in whatever you may have. Thanks.
Tom


----------



## frosejr

Ties request: When listing tie dimensions, please list length too. I imagine I'm not the only guy looking for extra long ties.


----------



## nerdykarim

TommyDawg said:


> Any ribbon bands for sale on the forum currently? Someone had a big batch a while back. I checked back several pages but could not find it. Looking for no specific color but interested in whatever you may have. Thanks.
> Tom


This may have been me, but my lot had sold.



frosejr said:


> Ties request: When listing tie dimensions, please list length too. I imagine I'm not the only guy looking for extra long ties.


Big +1 here. I prefer them a little on the shorter side and knowing the exact measurement would make me a lot more likely to pull the trigger.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Anyone have any blazers around a 38L? I know there were some a couple months ago. Something around a 17.5" shoulder. If so, I'm game. Thanks!


----------



## brozek

Price lowered to $10 shipped - thanks!


brozek said:


> This is a pretty special tie, and maybe one that only the folks here would appreciate. It's an old O'Connell's - from way back when they were still known as O'Connell Lucas-Chelf (it looks like that's still their legal incorporation name, for what it's worth). It's brown with purple lining and nautical emblematics, and it measures 54" long and 3 1/8" at the widest point. I'd be keeping it if I hadn't bought a pair of Indy boots and a Filson bag in the last two weeks - I need to get my Paypal inflow a little closer to my Paypal outflow! I'm asking *$10 shipped*, and I can put it in the mail later today. Thanks!


----------



## DFPyne

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Tweed Jacket 41ML
Quarter Lined, two cuff buttons, hooked vent. Very nice blue, yellow, brown and olive plaid.
[$30 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC to End: 30.5"
Sleeve: 23.5 
Pit to Pit: 21"

Vieylla Royal Steward XL Boxers - 20% Wool, 80% Cotton. Never Worn - I promise. 
[$12 Shipped]

I also have a copy of the Preppy Handbook. There is a chunk of pages that broke off the spine but the book is still all there. Still fine for reference. Considering the condition, I would let it go $20.

Feel free to make offers on anything. I want to get these things out of my house. Thanks.


----------



## tonylumpkin

The BB 3 piece Donegal Tweed is *GONE*


----------



## TweedyDon

DoghouseReilly said:


> Anyone have any blazers around a 38L? I know there were some a couple months ago. Something around a 17.5" shoulder. If so, I'm game. Thanks!


I believe that I might have a 3/2 sack blazer (from Ballot's of Princeton?) that fits this description... I'll check!


----------



## Wisco

Anyone have a mint 48r BB 3/2 sack Madison fit blue blazer that wants to trade for a mint (worn once) 46R of the same? I waited for a long time for a 46R only to discover it's a wee bit too small, and BB had none to exchange the size.


----------



## brozek

I have couple of great coats for what I think are pretty low prices (and even lower if you want both!)

Charcoal hooded duffle coat - untagged, but approximately size 42. Asking $30 shipped.
Measurements: 
Chest: 25.5" (armpit to armpit)
Length: 44"
Shoulders: 21.5"
Sleeve: 30" (center of back to cuff)



Really beautiful, heavy Hart Schaffner Marx topcoat, tagged 42R, with great details - belted, saddle shoulders, hidden placket, suede pocket linings, made in Canada. Asking $40 shipped.
Measurements: 
Chest: 25" (armpit to armpit)
Length: 50.5"
Shoulders: 21-22" (approximate, given saddle shoulders)
Sleeve: 32.5" (center of back to cuff)


----------



## a4audi08

SOme beautiful shirts here. All in excellent condition. Shipping is included w/n continental US. please include good address in PM confirming purchase. PRICES are $14/each, will discount for multiple purchases.

First is a nice red white blue stripped bd , sz 16X33 Original polo shirt traditional fit non iron









second is a nice blue/white stripe BD SLIM FIT 16X32









third is white original polo traditional fit non iron 15.5X33 BD









fourth is a blue and white stripe traditional collar sz 15.5X33









lastly is another original polo fit non iron 15.5X33


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last THREE tweeds left! Offers welcome!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL and HEAVY Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed Canvassed*

*PLEASE NOTE PICTURE ADDED SHOWING THE BEAUTY OF THE TWEED! *

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds018.jpg/

This is gorgeous--*my pictures come nowhere close to doing the tweed of this jacket justice, but please do click through the thumbnails for my attempts*--and* would most definitely NOT be here if it were just 1" longer...* 

This is a wonderful, wonderful complex tweed, with turquoise, moss green, chestnut brown, dark brown, cream and fawn in a wonderful, subtle pattern. This is absolutely terrific, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice--hence the flash and non-flash pictures, in an attempt to show how lovely it is! It's also very heavy--this is Harris as it used to be, and, alas, is no longer, except for the very rare non-Haggas cloth produced by independent weavers.

It appears to be half-canvassed, is fully lined, and has a single vent. It's a classic sack cut with a three button front. It's also in absolutely superb condition--which is becoming rare for Dunn Harris Tweeds, since they're becoming fewer....

As with all Dunns, I believe that this is Made in England.

*Asking just $45 or offer*--and for a jacket like this, with literally decades of wear left, this is a _*steal*_!

*Tagged a 42R, but, as always, please see measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds013.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds019.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds020.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds022.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds023.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds024.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds025.jpg/

*2) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat.*

This is simply gorgeous. Handmade in Denmark for the classic and now-defunct Langrock of Princeton, this coat even comes with its original swatch of material in case a repair is ever needed.

This beautiful coat is full canvassed and fully lined. It has a hook vent, leather-covered buttons, and the buttoned sleeve cinchers are fully fuctional. It does have two minor flaws, in that there are the starts of very minor frays on the ends of each cuff (1/4" on one, and c.1" on the other), but these are easily repaired and are utterly unnoticeable unless you're really looking for them. Otherwise, this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $50 or offer, boxed, shipped*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (raglan, so measured under armpit to cuff): 16" (+ 3 1/2")
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Length (BOC): 42

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness033.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness040.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness042.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness041.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness034.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness044.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness043.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness036.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/barbourinverness037.jpg/

*3) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, *asking just $35, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/


----------



## The Rambler

can hardly believe no one's bought that beautiful overcoat yet, wish it fit me.


----------



## andcounting

*My tradly brethren. Make an offer, trades welcome! *(I'm 46r, 40 waist, 18 neck, 10.5 shoe) Looking for pants, odd jackets, suits, shoes... oh wait - everything!

There were some PMs on these items, but no payment yet, so I'm reposting.

Also, saw a pair of old Orvis tartans - I think 34 - in perfect shape. Anyone want them? 30 shipped your way.



andcounting said:


> *
> Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack jacket in a great pattern - ***camel hair***. Very soft. *Made in USA.* Tagged *42* XL, but ya know...
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
> $45 *> $40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA
> 
> 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 45 *> 40* shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old wash and wear JAB poplin jacket. 3/2 delight. 1/3 lined. Great shape. *Made in USA*
> 
> Seems like a *46L* . Pits are 24". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 27" sleeves.
> 
> 35 > *30 *shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very *dark blue suit* 3/2 sack. Quarter lined. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.
> 
> Not Tagged, seems *38R*ish. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18".
> 
> Pants measure 16" with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow
> 
> 40 > *35 shipped *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds *8.5 D* Seneca. Soles are barely worn. 4365
> 
> 50 > *40* shipped.


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## brantley11

I am in need of a pair of Burgundy Shell LWB in a size 10.5 D
I have a pair of Allen Edmonds Brown/Burgundy Shell Macneils size 11 D and a pair of Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Shell LWB 10 D that I would be looking to trade. Please PM me.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1.*SOLD*
2. Ben Silver Repp *$12ppd*
3. BB University thin Repp *$12ppd*
All in gently used / excellent condition.

























J.Press Pressidential mini guncheck sportcoat
Tagged 41R
Chest 23"+
Sleeve 24"
*$50*

LIKE NEW with little/no wear. Price excludes S&H.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items--and OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada*, and International inquires are welcome with shipping at cost.
> 
> *1) Ostrich wallet.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Lambswool Tartan Scarf*
> 
> This is lovely--but my college scarf (for my college...) from Luke Eyres always beats it out! It's from the trad-friendly store Strawbridge Clothiers, andmeasures 11 1/2 by 51 1/2", with 3" of fringe on each end. It's in excellent condition,and was made in WEST Germany!
> 
> *Asking $20, or offer*
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/accessories001.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/accessories002.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/accessories003.jpg/
> 
> *3) Heraldic cuffliinks*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) Made in England silk braces/suspenders. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) First Group of Ties*
> 
> https://img513.imageshack.us/i/accessories009.jpg/
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/accessories014.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/accessories015.jpg/
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/accessories016.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/accessories012.jpg/
> 
> https://img517.imageshack.us/i/accessories018.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/accessories011.jpg/
> 
> https://img713.imageshack.us/i/accessories017.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/accessories010.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> a) Polo; silk, hand made. Excellent condition! $10/offer
> b) Murray Bros., Hawick, Scotland. All wool. Beautiful, and in excellent condition! $14/offer
> c) Green Irish shamrock. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day next month! Polyester. Excellent condition. $9/offer
> d) Cactus Emblematic. Abnd who doesn't want a cactus emblematic for when they're feeling prickly? Made for Arizona Highways; polyester. Keeper half off on back, hence Very Good condition. $9/offer.
> 
> *6) Second Group of Ties*
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/i/accessories019.jpg/
> 
> https://img820.imageshack.us/i/accessories020.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/accessories021.jpg/
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/accessories022.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/accessories023.jpg/
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> a) Ferrell Reed for Johnston & Murphy. Woven in England; excellent condition. $10/offer
> b) Talbot Boy's tie. $5, or FREE with another item!
> c) Rooster. Very Good condition. $8


----------



## closerlook

*NEW ALDEN TAN SUEDE BELT 34*

SELLING A BRAND NEW TAN SUEDE ALDEN BELT
SILVER NICKEL BUCKEL
sz 34

IT IS BRAND NEW!, never worn.

retails for $100, selling for $70

IT IS THIS BELT, BUT THE ONE I AM SELLING IS TAN, NOT CHESTNUT:


----------



## AlanC

*Pringle Scotland* polo shirt
Tagged size: L (P2P: ~24")

Retail: $100+

Your price: $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## ArtVandalay

Tie lengths added by request...
*TIES!!!*

Here's a load of ties up for sale. Fabric/Country/Length/Width listed. Prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Discounts available if you take multiple ties.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/
Set 1 L-R:
1. Brooks Brothers Makers, USA/60"/3.75" - $15
2. Brooks Brothers Makers *CLAIMED*
3. Lands End *CLAIMED*

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Set 2 L-R:
1. Robert Talbott for Hunt Club Clothiers, Silk/USA/58.5"/3.75" - $15
2. Scotland House LTD Plaid Wool/Scotland/57.5"/3.25" - $15 (A wrinkle in the same place as the LE above.)
3. Bert Pulitzer, Silk/USA/56"/3.75" - $15

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes007.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes009.jpg/
Set 3 L-R: 
1. Lands End Blue/White Repp *CLAIMED*
2. Boston Traders USA/Silk/56.5"/3.5"

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
$22 shipped
​A couple new items:

*Lands End Lambswool Argyle Cardigan Sweater*
Made In Ireland
Marked size medium
22.5" Pit to Pit
27" Length TOC
18.5 Shoulders
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes004.jpg/
Asking *$30* shipped CONUS.

Lands End Repp Silk/USA/61"/3.5"
Marked Extra-Long
Made in USA
https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Asking *$15 *shipped

And some old ones with drops:

Two 46 Reg Brooks Brothers 1818 Herringbone Jackets

2-button front, 3-button cuffs.
Both are in excellent condition and fully lined.
Both are marked 46R, measurements vary just slightly.

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/

CLAIMED

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes008.jpg/
The second jacket is black, tan, and grey.
Jacket 2 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 24" +1.5"
Length BOC: 31"

Asking $35 > $30 > $26 > $23

*Tie clearance*

All made in the USA unless noted
All remaining ties $4 each, anything unclaimed at the end of the week is getting donated.
https://img515.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes014.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes017.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes018.jpg/
Group 1 L-R:
1. Paul Stuart birds emblematic silk CLAIMED
2. Gant duck hunting emblematic silk CLAIMED
3. Rooster
4. JAB Repp silk
5. Private Stock repp silk CLAIMED

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes021.jpg/ 
Group 2 L-R:
1. Sears Wool Knit - Tan striped CLAIMED
2. Sears Wool Knit - Green striped CLAIMED
3. Wool Knit - Blue/Brown mottled made in West Germany
4. Brooks Brothers Green/Blue repp

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
Made in Scotland, Marked size large. Measurements:
23.5" pit to pit
27 1/4" long from top of collar
19" sleeves from pit to end of cuff
https://img440.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
* NOW $13.50*

*Brown Nettleton Pebblegrain LWBs - 13D*
These guys are very lightly worn, as you can see by the condition of the original sole and heel, the inside of the shoes, and the leather uppers. The shoes are a little bit wide for me, and I have a pair of similar Florsheims whose fit and shade of brown I prefer, so these must go.
https://img64.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img834.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes007.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes028.jpg/
$80 > $70 > $65 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Morgan

A number of things up for sale here, some of which were offered a few months back and which I have not yet taken to eBay. Will entertain offers, especially for multiple items. All prices include shipping for U.S. purchases.

Ties (Unless noted, these are $10 each and in good condition):
https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3626w.jpg/
https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3630dj.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3630dj.jpg/
https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img3629k.jpg/

Left to right:
Lands' End green and navy stripe 3"/56"
Eljo's red paisley (small stain near tip of tie) 3"/56" -- $9
100% silk tie with bell/string pattern, with back tag falling off (from Antiche Seterie Fiorentine; Made in Italy) - 3.5"/58.5" -- $7.50
Polo forest green with red dots 3.5"/56.25"
Wembley "Leatherback Satins" blue with pattern 3.25"/56.5"
BB red repp with navy/yellow 3.25"/54.5" CLAIMED
BB navy repp with red/gold 3"/54.5" CLAIMED
Polo yellow with purple/tiny sliver of white 3.5"/56.5"

Jackets:
https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img3631nw.jpg/
https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img3632vg.jpg/

Harris tweed jacket from Cameron Hills shop. Two-button, darted with leather buttons. Tagged 41R. I bought this jacket here a few months ago and would keep it if it were not too short for me. Measurements:
BOC: 30"
Shoulders: 18.75
P2P:21.25"
Sleeve: 25.5"

$35

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/Orvis light tweed, made in U.S.A. Two-button jacket. Recently dry cleaned.

Measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 23"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19"

$20

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img3560z.jpg/
HS Marx two-button tweed that is "100% pure virgin wool." It has patch pockets, leather buttons, and two-button sleeves. Tags for The Gentry Shop and Racquet Club. Recently dry cleaned No marked size; measurements:
P2P: 21.75"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"

$20

https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img3356b.jpg/
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img3359b.jpg/
Pringle of Scotland jacket that is 45% wool, 45% silk, 10% linen. Great mid-weight jacket when you're not quite ready for tweed. Gray suede elbow patches; 3 leather buttons (but the way the lapel lay I wore it as a 3/2); darted; double-vented; ticket pocket -- a truly British jacket. It is in great shape and I did not notice any flaws.
Marked 38L, with these measurements:
P2P: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"

$20

Shirts:
https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img3606e.jpg/
https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3605r.jpg/
Pink university stripe OCBD made by Structure. In very good condition. Tagged a Medium, it fits like the 15.5/34-35 that's next up so that's about where I'd peg it.

$12

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3608wh.jpg/
https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img3607.jpg/
Brooks 346 pink striped pinpoint button-down. Tagged 15.5/34-5, it is in very good condition, having been worn perhaps five times.

$12

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img3636gf.jpg/
Brooks 346 blue OCBD. Tagged a Large. Has Golden Fleece logo and has been worn about ten times and washed and dried.

$12

I also have about a dozen pairs of old khakis that are all over the place: from Gap mostly, but also Cabela's and Mountain Khakis, some are flat-front, some are pleated, and most have been well-worn but a few have probably been worn fewer than a dozen times. Sizes run from about 32x32 to 34x32 but many have shrunk. If anyone would like more information and thinks he might be interested in them, do PM me and I will take some measurements and detail what, precisely, I have. I won't ask much above shipping.


----------



## brozek

The hooded duffle is sold, but the HSM is still available - I'd drop the price to $35 shipped if anyone's interested.



brozek said:


> I have couple of great coats for what I think are pretty low prices (and even lower if you want both!)
> 
> Charcoal hooded duffle coat - untagged, but approximately size 42. Asking $30 shipped.
> Measurements:
> Chest: 25.5" (armpit to armpit)
> Length: 44"
> Shoulders: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 30" (center of back to cuff)
> 
> Really beautiful, heavy Hart Schaffner Marx topcoat, tagged 42R, with great details - belted, saddle shoulders, hidden placket, suede pocket linings, made in Canada. Asking $40 shipped.
> Measurements:
> Chest: 25" (armpit to armpit)
> Length: 50.5"
> Shoulders: 21-22" (approximate, given saddle shoulders)
> Sleeve: 32.5" (center of back to cuff)


----------



## Reptilicus

Sorel Caribou. Size 9. Like new, perfect condition. Half dozen wearings. Made in Vietnam. $40 Shipped.


----------



## MHF

*Brooks raincoat for sale or trade*

Brooks Brothers raincoat, 100% cotton, made in U.S.A, zip-out liner. Marked 40R, pit-to-pit measures 24".

Great coat in fantastic shape. Just a bit too big for me, unfortunately. It kills me that I can't make this work, but I would be glad to find it a good home.

Open to offers or trades (42R, 34/32, 16/34, 10D).

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/coat1u.jpg/
https://img248.imageshack.us/i/coat2.jpg/
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/coat3q.jpg/
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/coat4.jpg/


----------



## chadn2000

Selling a pair of Quoddy boat shoes, size 10.5, worn about 20 times so they are VERY lightly broken in. Brown leather/dark sole. Could use new laces. PM for pics.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL and poss. UNWORN LL Bean Norwegian cardigan sweater!*

*How about $35, shipped in CONUS?* 

This is beautiful, and I very much doubt that it's ever been worn. This is the classic, ORIGINAL LL Bean Norwegian sweater, this time in the ultra-rare cardigan version. (The sweater versions are rare enough; this is the first of these I've ever seen, as they were rarer than the sweaters even when first produced in the 1980s.) This is in excellent condition--as I mentioned above, I doubt it's ever been worn. It has the classic "snowflake" buttons, and is a Men's Large Tall.

*UPDATE--Measurements:*

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 27"
Length (BOC) 30 1/2"

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/norway001.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/norway004.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/norway006.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/norway005.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/norway009.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1.*SOLD*
2. Ben Silver Repp *$12ppd*
3. BB University thin Repp *$12ppd*
All in gently used / excellent condition.










WATCH RIBBON BANDS

1. NEW -Green/Red/Yellow - *SOLD*
2. NEW - Beige/Burgundy - *SOLD*
3. NEW - Burgundy/Grey - *SOLD*
4. Gently used - J.Press - Royal Navy Stripe NATO G10 - $8 ppd

All are 18mm.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Looking for a Brooks Brothers University blazer (3/2, patch pockets) in a 45r or 46r. Thanks.


----------



## Wisco

*"Bigger guy" 44r-48r cool weather sport coats. *
*All things from my personal closet as I thin my wardrobe. All in excellent shape with no rips or tears*

1) Lands End (2008) black and tan mini check wool. Tan lining. Tagged 44R. 20 inch shoulder and 24.5 inch sleeve. Single vent. *$30 shipped CONUS*










2) Hacking Jacket. Tan herringbone with rust, green and orange underplaid. Bellows patch pockets with button close. Action swing back and leather elbow patches. Heavy. Somewhere between a sportcoat and outer wear. Tagged 48R with 21.5 inch shoulder and 24.5 inch sleeve. Double english vents. *SOLD*

















3) Black and gray classic Harris Tweed, American made. High shoulder and slightly flared "italian chest" with leather buttons. Taged 46R with 20 inch shoulder and 24.5 inch sleeve. Single vent. *$35 shipped CONUS*

















4) Vintage unlined jacket. NWT from JH&P. Textured Black tan plaid with purple, brown and green under plaid. No sizing tag, but really closer to a 42R-44R with high armholes and slim arms. 18 inch shoulder 44 inch below armpits and 24 inch sleeves. Ventless back. *$30 shipped CONUS*










5) Dark brown PRL plaid jacket (photo is a bit light in color). Dark brown and brown plaid with green and rust underplaid. Tagged 46R with 21 inch shoulder and 24.5 inch sleeve. *$30 shipped CONUS*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Feathertweed 3/2 Sack Sportcoat, (41-42R)*

Very good condition, clean, and no issues.

Measurements:
18.5" shoulders, 32" length BOC, 25" sleeves, 22.5" chest pit to pit

$40 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers OCBDs, 15-33*

The blue shirt on bottom has a slight bit of wear showing at the neck of the collar, otherwise all in very good condition. (A little dust on the shoulder of the pink one--not a stain.)

$20 apiece for the blues, $24 for the pink...$60 for all three shipped.


----------



## TMMKC

These items are still for sale....most with new prices. I will cut you a deal if you buy mutiple items. All prices include shipping. Everything is CONUS + Paypal. PM me with questions. Thanks.










Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
$12










Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
$15










Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
$15










A Trad classic from the 1980s! Authentic Madras, flat front, cuffed trousers. Waist measure 18 inches hip to hip (I believe they were 34 or 36 waist when I bought them) Length is 31 inches.
$15










HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
$15



















Another Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = a little more than 22 inches (pit to pit). Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
$40










Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Single vent Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 22 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
$30










London Fog trench coat. Size 42. Bought on Ebay and never worn. $20










LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than five times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $15










Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
$15



















J&M burgundy loafers. A little wear here and there, but still in VERY good shape. Size 11 1/2M.
$20


----------



## brantley11

*Winter Sale*

I am cleaning out my closet to make room for house showing. This was either my stuff or stuff I was holding for my family/friends, but I now need to let them go. Please help me!

PM me with questions and all payments will be made to [email protected] via Paypal. If you see something you like make a payment and send me a message here with the item and your address. Thanks

1.) BB Moleskin Hudson Pants Flat Front No Cuff Tobacco
Tagged 36x30 
Measured 35x29.5
$30 including CONUS
https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img9940i.jpg/
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img9941a.jpg/

2.) Land's End Tobacco Cords
Tagged 34R
Measured 33x29
$15 including CONUS

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img9942jo.jpg/
https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img9943q.jpg/

3.) H. Oritsky 3/2 Sack Navy Flannel Blazer
-half lined, center vent, a good amount of hand work
-not tagged but fits somewhere in the 38 to 40 range
Measured: P2P- 20 ¾" Shoulder- 17 ¼" Sleeve from shoulder- 24" BOC- 29 ¾"
$30 including CONUS
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img9937y.jpg/
https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img9938nb.jpg/
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img9939h.jpg/
4.) Old L.L. Bean Wool Sweater Red Heather 
Measured: P2P- 23 ½" Sleeve from shoulder: 27" BOC- 27"
$15 including CONUS
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img9935f.jpg/
https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img9936h.jpg/

5.) Very Old Viyella by FA MacCluer Tan Long Sleeve w/ Buttoned Flap pocket Large
Made in Scotland, 55% Wool 45% Cotton
Two small Spots on the bottom front; see picture
Measured: P2P- 23" Sleeve- 25" BOC- 28 ½" 
$15 including CONUS 
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img9932v.jpg/
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img9933r.jpg/
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img9934k.jpg/
6.) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate Flannel Plaid Large
Made in USA, Single Needle Tailoring, All Cotton
Measured: P2P- 23" Sleeve- 25" BOC- 30"
$15 including CONUS
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img9930ur.jpg/
https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img9931x.jpg/
7.) SERO Shirtmakers Blue OCBD "The Purist"
Sanforized
Tagged 16 34 (I am a true 16 34 and this fits like a 15.5 33 slim)
Measured: P2P- 23" Neck- 15 ½" Sleeve- 24" BOC- 30"
$20 including CONUS
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img9928.jpg/
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img9929s.jpg/
8.) Florsheim Imperial LWB Scotch Pebble Grain 8 ½ B
V-Cleat, 2 Row nail head heel
Excellent Condition
Measured: L- 12" W- 4 ¼"
$50 including CONUS
https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img9921a.jpg/
https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img9922ic.jpg/
https://img211.imageshack.us/i/img9923x.jpg/

9.) Ties all Made in USA and 100% Silk
a. Robert Talbott Green Crest Tie
3 ¾" 58" 
$20 including CONUS
b. J. Crew Hound Emblematic Blue Tie
3 ¼" 58"
$15 including CONUS
c.) J. Crew Spaniel Emblematic Blue Tie
3 ¼" 58"
$15 including CONUS
https://img171.imageshack.us/i/img9944s.jpg/
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/img9945e.jpg/
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img9946o.jpg/
https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img9947i.jpg/
https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img9948q.jpg/
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/img9949t.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOS 44R Brooks Brothers Sports Coats in Camelhair and "Brookstweed" Shetland tweed*

*44R Brooks Brothers jackets!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*All claimed--thank you!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

NB: I acquired these jackets as "New Old Stock", and the two Camelhairs certainly come with their original (although detached) sleeve tags (shown). However, given my inherent conservatism in grading the jackets that I pass on here, and that I did not collect them directly from the retail store or warehouse that originally held them, I would grade them all as being in Excellent condition, rather than as NOS.

*1) 44R Brooks Brothers Camelhair SC in Gunclub Check. Canvassed. *

This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely gunclub check with a subtle windowpane overlay in pineneedle green and rust orange; the base pattern is mid-brown and chestnut. (As usual, my pictures don't do this jacket anywhere near justice...) It's camelhair, and has a beautiful drape. It's also half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was made in the USA, comes with its original (detached) sleeve tag, and is almost certainly unworn. It's in excellent condition.

*Tagged a 44R, and runs true; see measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 (+2 7/8)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds055.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds061.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds058.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds063.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds067.jpg/ https://img25.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds068.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds059.jpg/

*2) 44R Brooks Brothers Camelhair SC in minihoundstooth. Canvassed*

Another beautiful jacket, this is a lovely minihoundstooth in black, light charcoal, and light cream. As with the guncheck, above, this is camelhair, Made in the USA, has a beautiful hand and drape, and is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a center vent, and comes with its original (detached) sleeve tags. Like the gunclub, this is almost certainly unworn, and is in excellent condition.

Tagged a 44R, and its measurements are identical to (1), above, except for a slightly smaller tun-down in the sleeve:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds070.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds074.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds071.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds072.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds073.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds075.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds076.jpg/ https://img38.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds077.jpg/

*3) 44R Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" Shetland tweed* *Canvassed*

This is wonderful, and easily my favourite of the three--but then, I love Brookstweed shetlands--just as hardwearing as Harris and Donegal, but with a lovely drape and hand; basically, the best of both camelhair and tweed. And this one is a beauty; a classic herringbone in predominantly brown shades which are just beautifully natural. This jacket is bound to be someone's favourte for many, many years! My pictures come nowhere close to doing this tweed justice, although the closest is probably the last picture, showing the cuff.

It's half-canvassed, fully lined, has a center vent and is Made in the USA. It's in Excellent condition, except for a tiny small scuff mark in the middle of the lining which I found on my third pass over this to check for flaws. Unlike the others, this is lacking its sleeve tags.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 3/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds079.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds081.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds080.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds086.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds087.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds088.jpg/


----------



## brozek

**The Bean Boots are sold and on their way to South Carolina, but the Sperry canvas sneakers and free Lands' End navy cords are still available**

I bought these on the thrift exchange last week because I thought a 10N was going to work for me, but alas, they're too small. They should work for 10.5A-D, 11A-D, and 11.5A-C, depending on how thick of socks you plan to wear with them. I'm just asking what I paid, which is $25 shipped. They're in really fantastic shape, and if I was a less scrupulous gentleman, I'd be asking more for them. Thanks!

In an effort to make spring hurry up, I've been sorting through my lighter-weight shoes. I have two pair of these Sperry canvas sneakers, and I always opt for the navy pair over this pair in olive. They're 12M, but fit a hair snug in the forefoot - probably best for a 11.5D-12C with socks or 12D without. I'm asking $20 shipped.

Finally, I'd also like to give these to someone for the cost of shipping. They're Lands' End navy cords in 32x33, with an 8.25" leg opening. I just bought a pair of trouser-fit navy cords from the LE sale, so I won't be wearing these anymore. I'd rather see them go to someone who would. Just asking $7.50 to cover the cost of shipping.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*

This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
Length (BOC): 32

*Asking $25, or offer. And offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two suits! Christian Dior for Wallach's 3-piece; SMALL Mad Men bespoke sack.*

*I have two suits to pass on today! *

*WARNING*: Neither are classically trad., although the small sack suit is certainly trad-friendly, and a three-pice suit really should be in every trad's arsenal--even if it's not as gorgeous as tonylumpkin's recent 3/2 Donegal!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Christian Dior Monsieur for Wallach's 3-piece suit Canvassed*

This is a lovely suit, and since I've been after a three-piece for a while I really wish it fit me.... But it's just a bit too big, damn my weight loss...

It's a traditional, classic mid-grey with subtle light blue, white, and reddish pinstripes. Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. The vest is also fully lined and has functional pockets, although it lacks a back adjuster. The trousers are flat-front and unlined.

This is in excellent condition!

*Asking $75, or lower offer. *

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 32

Trousers:

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+3)

Vest:

Pit to pit: 18 1/2
Length (tip to tip): 27 1/2

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds106.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds107.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds108.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds111.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds112.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds113.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds114.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds110.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds109.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds115.jpg/

*2) SMALL bespoke lightweight 1960s "Mad Men" sack suit Canvassed*

I often get requests for jackets and suits in smaller sizes--and this one certainly qualifies! This was made by Sang Cheong Tailors of Florida, and is a lovely classic 1960's style sack suit. The lapels are wonderfully and slickly narrow, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's almost certainly a very lightweight wool--no doubt perfect for Florida! The fabric is lovely, and classically 1960s business suiting--my pictures don't do it justice. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent.

The trousers are pleated, and come complete with an integral belt--shown--although this could easily be removed.

This is an older suit--obviously, given its coolly authentic Mad Men cut!--and is very rumpled from storage throughout, so it needs a good dry clean and press. It also has either a very dusty collar in back or a slightly faded one in back (shown below). Given these issues and the age of this suit, I'll rate it as being in Good condition only--although having said that, it could easily be Very Good+ with a good dry-clean!

*As such, I'm asking just $45, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+ 2/34)
Shoulder: 15 3/4
Length: 27 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 14
Inseam: 26 5/8 + 7/8" under, and 1 5/8" cuff.

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds093.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds103.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds094.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds096.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds097.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds100.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds099.jpg/


----------



## nerdykarim

15x33 blue pinpoint Paul Stuart and white broadcloth Brooks Brothers shirts for sale. Both have conservative semi-spread collar, chest pocket, button cuff. Both made in USA.

They have light rings around the collar and the pinpoint has a small stain on a tail (would be invisible tucked in). Although they're not in perfect condition, they'd be in heavy rotation if my neck weren't now 15.5. If you don't find the condition of the shirts satisfactory, send me a PM and I'll send your money back.

Asking $20 shipped for the lot.


----------



## zbix

*First time posting in this thread. Thought I'd start with some shoes.*

Hope these can find a home with someone. PM me if you have any questions or with any offers.

Allen Edmonds - Saratoga 12AA - $75 Shipped

These things are awesome. They're the discontinued tasseled loafer similar to the Grayson, but with a higher vamp and different tassel. These are in beautiful condition. They've maybe been worn a couple times with hardly any creasing.

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5550b.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5551d.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5553u.jpg/https://img546.imageshack.us/i/img5556.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img5557s.jpg/

Allen Edmonds - Westbrook 9D - $50 Shipped

A little bit of wear on the soles, but the uppers are in perfect condition with no creasing.

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img5542wz.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img5543sr.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5545f.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/img5546f.jpg/https://img585.imageshack.us/i/img5547.jpg/


----------



## Pugin

nerdykarim said:


> 15x33 blue pinpoint Paul Stuart and white broadcloth Brooks Brothers shirts for sale. Both have conservative semi-spread collar, chest pocket, button cuff. Both made in USA.


That blue one was made by Gitman. Nice looking shirt.


----------



## TweedyDon

*February Tweed! c.38-50. Harris, Burberry wool/alpaca, Huntington, and more!*



*It's February, and so here are the first of my tweeds for this month!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) CLASSIC Grey/white herringbone with patch pockets and leather buttons. Canvassed.*

If you don't have a classic grey herringbone tweed with patch pockets and complementary brown leather buttons yet... Why not? This is just as much a classic wardrobe staple at a navy blue blazer, or a decent suit!

And this one is beautiful.

Three-quarter canvassed construction and fully lined, this has patch pockets, side vents, and leather buttons. Oddly, it was made in Czechoslovakia, which surprised me as I'd assumed from the heft of the tweed and the quality of its construction that it was either American or British. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking *$45, or offer. *

Tagged a 42S and seems to run true, but please see

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29

https://img146.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds017.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsadd001.jpg/ https://img546.imageshack.us/i/tweedsadd002.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds018.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds019.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds020.jpg/

*2) LARGE, RECENT Burberry Alpaca/Wool mini-herringbone from Boyd's of Philadelphia* *Canvassed*

This is a terrific jacket--and if you're a larger chap, you should grab it while you have the chance!

Made from 70% wool and 30% alpaca, the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and a lovely drape. It's also a classic mini-herringbone, and so very versatile. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, has a single vent, and a nod to the novacheck lining of the trenchcoats by the interior pocket. This was made in the USA, and sold by the Ivy-friendly store Boyd's of Philadelphia--which is still going very strong, as this is a recent Burberry! It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $60, or offer*

I believe that this is tagged a 52--see the interior label--but please see the measurements.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds022.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds026.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds023.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds025.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds027.jpg/

*3) Misty, Heathery Grey-Blue Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely jacket which is a bit rumpled from storage--nothing that a quick steam couldn't cure, and, obviously, a dry-clean and press would fix this immediately. This is a lovely heathery grey Harris Tweed which is half-lined and half-canvassed. My pictures don't do this tweed justice at all--it's NOT as washed out as I make it appear, but a lovely, complex, heathery grey-blue, beautifully evocative of Scottish autumnal mists--this is the sort of Harris that is simply wonderful, as the colour and complexity can only fully appreciated close-up, but is still subtly apparent, if just vaguely, from a distance when the tweed is worn. This is the sort of Harris that I love, and which has given this tweed its reputation as a sartorial artwork! The closest picture is the third, with the close-up of the cuff. It has a single vent, and was tailored in the USA. Because of being rumpled from storage--and ONLY because of this easily-fixed rumpling--I'd rate this as being in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence I'm just...

Asking *$40, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32

https://img715.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds008.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds009.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds011.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds013.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds012.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds014.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds015.jpg/

*4) Beautiful and distinctive plaid Harris Tweed--although see note below!*

I bought this jacket on eBay for quite a bit more than I'm listing it here for.... I was very pleased with it when it arrives, but made the mistake of trusting the seller's measurements and not trying it on immediately, and it turns out it's just a tad too short. 

This is wonderful plaid tweed, which, unlike many tweeds, is woven from such muted, natural colours that it both avoids the 1970s car salesman look and is utterly wearable in any situation where tweed can be worn. (I.e., everywhere apart from a formal ball or while voluntarily swimming.) This is half-lined and has a single vent. It does have one minor flaw--there's a very small snag hole in the tweed on the back of the collar near the shoulder (shown). However, owing both to the complexity of the tweed and the location of this flaw it's not at all noticeable--I didn't spot it until I was examining the coat carefully prior to listing it--and in any case could be darned by a competent dry-cleaner tailor. In addition to this flaw I should also note that on examining this jacket prior to listing I discovered that the Harris Tweed label was affixed at the corners only, rather than by the usual method of stitching along the length of the sides. I've seen this before, occasionally, but I thought that I must mention this just in case anyone would be concerned that this meant the label was, shall we say, an after-market addition. The tweed certainly has the heft and quality of Harris, but because of this odd label attachment and the flaw, *I'm asking under half what I paid for this, and including shipping in the price--and offers are still welcome*! Plus, my measurements are accurate! 

So, this tweed is *merely $30, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds001.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds002.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds003.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds006.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds004.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds007.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds005.jpg/

*5) Huntington tweed with three patch pockets!* *Canvassed*

Here's a Huntington tweed with the always-desirable three patch pockets! This also has a three-button front, and is not a miss-pressed 3/2 sack... as, alas for trad. purists, this isn't a sack, but is subtly darted. It is, however, half-canvassed and fully lined, and unvented, as preferred by Flusser. This really is a lovely tweed and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds028.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds029.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds030.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds033.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds032.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds031.jpg/

*PREVIOUSLY LISTED TWEEDS:*

*The following two tweeds were listed a few days ago, and appear here to consolidate my post.

A) HANDMADE Langrock of Princeton overcoat. Canvassed

Claimed--thank you!

B) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's Canvassed

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1.*SOLD*
2. *SOLD*
3. BB University thin Repp *$10ppd*
All in gently used / excellent condition.

WATCH RIBBON BANDS ALL SOLD

1. NEW -Green/Red/Yellow - *SOLD*
2. NEW - Beige/Burgundy - *SOLD*
3. NEW - Burgundy/Grey - *SOLD*
4. Gently used - J.Press - Royal Navy Stripe NATO G10 - *SOLD*


----------



## DFPyne

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Tweed Jacket 41ML
Quarter Lined, two cuff buttons, hooked vent. Very nice blue, yellow, brown and olive plaid.
[$25 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC to End: 30.5"
Sleeve: 23.5 
Pit to Pit: 21"

Nordstrom Cranberry Shetland Sweater - Medium Sized 
[$30 Shipped]

Vieylla Royal Steward XL Boxers - 20% Wool, 80% Cotton. Never Worn - I promise. 
[$12 Shipped]

Feel free to make offers on anything. I want to get these things out of my house. Thanks.


----------



## TMMKC

*The patchwork madras trousers are SOLD (pending payment).*



TMMKC said:


> These items are still for sale....most with new prices. I will cut you a deal if you buy mutiple items. All prices include shipping. Everything is CONUS + Paypal. PM me with questions. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
> $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Trad classic from the 1980s! Authentic Madras, flat front, cuffed trousers. Waist measure 18 inches hip to hip (I believe they were 34 or 36 waist when I bought them) Length is 31 inches. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = a little more than 22 inches (pit to pit). Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
> $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Single vent Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 22 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Fog trench coat. Size 42. Bought on Ebay and never worn. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than five times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&M burgundy loafers. A little wear here and there, but still in VERY good shape. Size 11 1/2M.
> $20


----------



## rabidawg

Just checking in with another plea for thumbnails. It's really not hard to do.


----------



## ArtVandalay

rabidawg said:


> Just checking in with another plea for thumbnails. It's really not hard to do.


+1,000,000. The huge pictures make it so difficult to navigate through old posts, and make the pages so long, and take so long to load. Please, thumbnails.


----------



## CMDC

Updates and a few additions:

BB madras. Short sleeve; made in India. Size M

$18 conus



















Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India madras
Size XL

$18 conus



















Huntington Yellow bengal stripe bd, made in USA
17 x 35

$15 conus



















Barbour Tartan Shirt
Size XXL
$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers Made in USA shirt
French cuff
16.5 x 34
$12 conus



















A nice LLBean ski sweater. Made in Scotland of 100% New Zealand Wool.
Tagged L Tall
Measures 22 pit to pit; 28 length

The colors are charcoal and cream.

This sweater is extremely thick and heavy, a la the Norwegian. Same heft and density.

$22 conus



















Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. 3 button sack. Double vent. Ticket pocket. This is some seriously hearty tweed.

$30 conus

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24 +2 to let out
Length: 29.5 from bottom of collar














































JPress Navy w/light blue glenplaid 3/2 sack suit. Excellent condition

Tagged 46R

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder: 19
Length Bottom of Collar: 32
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

Trousers: 41 waist x 30 inseam. Flat front & cuffed

$55 conus












































[/QUOTE]

Brooks Brothers Merino Sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26.5

$28 conus



















Leatherman Belt--navy blue w/Sailboats
Size 44
No creasing to leather or wear to buckle

$15 conus


----------



## brozek

Would there be any interest in a medium-sized lot (around 5-7) of Brooks Bros patterned ties? They're elephants and horse bits and that sort of thing, and it would be rather inexpensive - probably $20 for the lot. You can PM me directly if you'd rather. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on some things!*

*5) Lambswool Tartan Scarf*

This is lovely--but my college scarf (for my college...) from Luke Eyres always beats it out! It's from the trad-friendly store Strawbridge Clothiers, andmeasures 11 1/2 by 51 1/2", with 3" of fringe on each end. It's in excellent condition,and was made in WEST Germany! 

*Asking $19 or offer*

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/accessories001.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/accessories002.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/accessories003.jpg/

*2) Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*

This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage.

*Asking $22 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
Length (BOC): 32

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/

*3) First Group of Ties*

https://img513.imageshack.us/i/accessories009.jpg/

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/accessories014.jpg/ https://img593.imageshack.us/i/accessories015.jpg/

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/accessories016.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/accessories012.jpg/

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/accessories018.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/accessories011.jpg/

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/accessories017.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/accessories010.jpg/

*From left to right:*

a) Polo; silk, hand made. Excellent condition! SOLD
b) Murray Bros., Hawick, Scotland. All wool. Beautiful, and in excellent condition! $14/offer
c) Green Irish shamrock. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day next month! Polyester. Excellent condition. $9/offer
d) Cactus Emblematic. And who doesn't want a cactus emblematic for when they're feeling prickly? Made for Arizona Highways; polyester. Keeper half off on back, hence Very Good condition. $9/offer.

*4) Second Group of Ties*

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/accessories019.jpg/

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/accessories020.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/accessories021.jpg/

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/accessories022.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/accessories023.jpg/

*From left to right:*

a) Ferrell Reed for Johnston & Murphy. Woven in England; excellent condition. SOLD
b) Talbot Boy's tie. $4, or FREE with another item!
c) Rooster. Very Good condition. $7

*5) BEAUTIFUL and poss. UNWORN LL Bean Norwegian cardigan sweater!*

This is beautiful, and I very much doubt that it's ever been worn. This is the classic, ORIGINAL LL Bean Norwegian sweater, this time in the ultra-rare cardigan version. (The sweater versions are rare enough; this is the first of these I've ever seen, as they were rarer than the sweaters even when first produced in the 1980s.) This is in excellent condition--as I mentioned above, I doubt it's ever been worn. It has the classic "snowflake" buttons, and is a Men's Large Tall.

*UPDATE--Measurements:*

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 27"
Length (BOC) 30 1/2"

*Asking $35 or offer. *

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/norway001.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/norway004.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/norway006.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/norway005.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/norway009.jpg/

*And, finally, NOT trad but cheap..... and possibly of interest to some sartorial heretic here!*

*6) Gucci reversible belt*

This is a *NON TRAD* belt from Gucci; the Gucci logo on one side, and plain on the other. The Gucci logo'd buckle reverse smoothly and easily. "Gucci Italy MOC RREV" is engraved on the keeper of the buckle--although the last two sets of letters are harder to read. This measures 32" from the END of the metal of the buckle to the middle hole.

There is some memory at the last hole, and scuffs by the end of the belt, as shown, hence this is just in Very Good condition.

Hence just *$25, or offer CONUS.*

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci016.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci017.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci018.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci019.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci020.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci022.jpg/


----------



## zbix

*Great jacket for the spring or summer*

In addition to the shoes I posted a little bit above, I finally decided to sell this jacket. Always said I would take it to the tailor, but you can guess how that one went. Sat around long enough it can now find a new home. Should make a great jacket in the coming months. It's a nice light cotton. 2 Button, half lined, center vent. The color's somewhere between the last and second to last picture.

Brooks Brothers NWT Odd Jacket 44L - $55 shipped

23" pit to pit; 26" sleeve; 33" jacket length

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img5578f.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5579d.jpg/https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img5580g.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5582o.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5583ua.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img5575z.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*TIES!!!*

Here's a load of ties up for sale. Fabric/Country/Length/Width listed. Prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Discounts available if you take multiple ties.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/
Set 1 L-R:
1. Brooks Brothers Makers, USA/60"/3.75" - *$12.50*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers *CLAIMED*
3. Lands End *CLAIMED*

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Set 2 L-R:
1. Robert Talbott for Hunt Club Clothiers, Silk/USA/58.5"/3.75" - *$12.50*
2. Scotland House LTD Plaid Wool/Scotland/57.5"/3.25" - *$12.50 *(A wrinkle in the same place as the LE above.)
3. Bert Pulitzer, Silk/USA/56"/3.75" - *$12.50*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes007.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes009.jpg/
Set 3 L-R: 
1. Lands End Blue/White Repp *CLAIMED*
2. Boston Traders USA/Silk/56.5"/3.5" $12.50

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*$19* shipped
​A couple new items:

*Lands End Lambswool Argyle Cardigan Sweater*
Made In Ireland
Marked size medium
22.5" Pit to Pit
27" Length TOC
18.5 Shoulders
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes004.jpg/
Asking *$26* shipped CONUS.

Lands End Repp Silk/USA/61"/3.5"
Marked Extra-Long
Made in USA
https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Asking *$15 *shipped

* Two 46 Reg Brooks Brothers 1818 Herringbone Jackets*

2-button front, 3-button cuffs.
Both are in excellent condition and fully lined.
Both are marked 46R, measurements vary just slightly.

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes001.jpg/

CLAIMED

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005c.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes006.jpg/https://img573.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes008.jpg/
The second jacket is black, tan, and grey.
Jacket 2 Measurements: 
Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 24" +1.5"
Length BOC: 31"

Asking $35 > $30 > $26 > $23 > *$20*

*LL Bean Blue Wool Sweater*
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes011.jpg/
* CLAIMED*


----------



## AlanC

I bought one of these on ebay a few years back. Sadly the seller had completely mislisted the size so I sent it back. It's a really cool sport coat. Hmmm....maybe that's the one I bought...



zbix said:


> In addition to the shoes I posted a little bit above, I finally decided to sell this jacket. Always said I would take it to the tailor, but you can guess how that one went. Sat around long enough it can now find a new home. Should make a great jacket in the coming months. It's a nice light cotton. 2 Button, half lined, center vent. The color's somewhere between the last and second to last picture.
> 
> Brooks Brothers NWT Odd Jacket 44L - $55 shipped
> 
> 23" pit to pit; 26" sleeve; 33" jacket length
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img5578f.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5579d.jpg/https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img5580g.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5582o.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5583ua.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img5575z.jpg/


----------



## zbix

That'd be too funny. I too got it off of eBay a few seasons ago. If I remember right, the person was somewhere in the Northeast, maybe CT. Not quite sure though.



AlanC said:


> I bought one of these on ebay a few years back. Sadly the seller had completely mislisted the size so I sent it back. It's a really cool sport coat. Hmmm....maybe that's the one I bought...


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery-maker red/navy ribbon belt. Slightly padded. 45" long, excluding the rings (seems good for a 34-39" waist). The rings feel like stainless steel. No listed country of manufacture.

The color is a true navy and red - my camera flash washed out the color.

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Cox Moore for Eljos 100% lambswool collared pullover sweater. Made in England. Excellent condition - worn, but no flaws.
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least 35" shirt sleeves or shorter)

Price: $20.00<<23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End 2-ply cashmere sweater with saddle shoulders. Mint green in color. Made in China. No pilling or other apparent flaws.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 31.5 (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least up to 35" shirt sleeves)

Price: $18.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Brown with red windowpane and ocre, green, and purple stripes. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Natural shoulders, swelled edges, fully canvassed, and single vent. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 1/2"
BOC: 30"

Price: $30.00<<35.00<<40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Sandgate by Palm Beach *dark green* herringbone tweed (the jacket is considerably darker than the pictures). This is a true vintage sport coat. 3/2 sack, swelled edges, natural shoulders, s2B sleeves, ingle vent, and fully canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged size is 41R, but more like a 41-42S
Chest: 44 1/2"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 29"

Price: $25.00<<30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US Shipping. Except as otherwise noted, these ties are in excellent used condition free of stains and snags, but may have wrinkles due to being tied. If you want multiple items or foreign shipping, don't ask "how much?", make me an offer. Go to the USPS website to calculate the type of international shipping which you want.

All photos are clickable thumbnails. Two numbers are listed with each tie. That is width and length in inches.

1. JAB Argyle & Sutherland Repp. 3.5/58. $12SOLD

2. Brooks Brothers. Fine birdseye, wears like a solid maroon/red, a staple go-to tie. 3.75/58. $16.>>>$14


3. Huntington repp. A staple tie from a great defunct US company. 3.5/58.5. $16.SOLD


4. Brooks Brothers #1, red. Slight spot pointed out by pen. Tie also has a couple of small line snags but they are on the skinny end and will not show. Vintage black label keeper. Needs a steam. That's why it is only $12.>>>$10 3.5/55.


5. Bowen Tiesmiths. Crested tie, looks great. 3 5/8-57. $14>>>$12


6. The Custom Shop Seven Fold. Made in US. 3 7/8-59. $18.>>>$16


7. Italian Seven Fold. 3 5/8-61. $18.>>>$16


8. Eremengildo Zegna. Appears to be brand new. 4/59. $20.SOLD


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. Maine Gear sweater. L. P2P 21. $22.>>>$20


2. Two long sleeve Polo RL shirts. XL. $20.>>>$18


3. J Peterman blue and white sweater. Appears to be NWOT. Size M. P2P 22.5. $20.>>>$18


4. J Peterman off white sweater. Size M. P2P 22. $20.>>>$18


5. Gitman Bros. Formal shirt, french cuffs, 16.5x34. Excellent condition. $20.>>>$18


----------



## TweedyDon

I have just received a box the size of a small Manhattan apartment from 32rollandrock, containing many tradly goodies. 

Watch this space!


----------



## closerlook

*I am dropping these to $375 shipped, and if they are not claimed by WEDS, they are going back to the store.

Needless to say, this is a huge steal for NEW IN BOX SHELL shoes.

Thanks everyone.*

AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
NEW IN BOX
BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
8.5 D
*$440 Shipped CONUS
*that's 100 off retail for a brand new pair.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marcc237

TweedyDon said:


> I have just received a box the size of a small Manhattan apartment from 32rollandrock, containing many tradly goodies.
> 
> Watch this space!


If the box has a washer/dryer, my daughter will move in. Our Manhattan apt is too small for 3.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Hickey Freeman Customized 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets for The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is a WONDERFUL jacket, and fresh from my own "better clothes" closet.... It only appears here because a member requested a 3/2 blazer in this size, and since I have so many I thought it only fair to pass this one along to someone who would get more use out of it!

This jacket is lovely! Made for the uber-trad (and so, obviously, defunct) The English Shop of Princeton this is an absolutely classic 3/2 navy sack with patch pockets and a beautiful lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and half-lined in what I believe to be bemberg. It's a beautiful hopsack-type weave, and has two button cuffs--the buttons themselves are customized pewter-coloured (if not actually pewter--I can't tell for sure) lattice work which complements the navy perfectly. It has a single vent. This jacket was built in 1979, and yet is still in excellent condition--a true testament to how long well-made canvassed clothing can last with proper care and attention.

*Asking $60 shipped in CONUS, or offer--and offers welcome!*

*NB: The member who asked for a blazer in this size has first refusal!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer001.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/pictureadds003.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer003.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/pictureadds002.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer007.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer005.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer006.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer008.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

The Bean Norwegian cardigan has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop on the jacket...

Not sure if this one will be of any interest around here. Sort of a hybrid-trad item...

****Hunt Club 3/2.5 Tweed Jacket****
-Marked Size 42 Regular
-I don't know what to call this one. It's not quite a 3/2... it sorta rolls halfway. It's definitely not a true 3-button either. I think I've seen Giuseppe refer to these as a "3/2.5" roll. 
-It has patch pockets...
...however, it is also ventless.
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/
Measurements: 
22.5" Pit to Pit
19.5" Shoulders
23.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length from BOC

*$27* shipped CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

1. Unknown Maker Spade Sole wingtips. Black, size 7 1/2 D. I can make out the word "Bench" on one insole but that is it as far as identification. $35.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and consolidation!*

*I've consolidated my tweeds and suits into this single post--with price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC Grey/white herringbone with patch pockets and leather buttons. Canvassed.*

If you don't have a classic grey herringbone tweed with patch pockets and complementary brown leather buttons yet... Why not? This is just as much a classic wardrobe staple at a navy blue blazer, or a decent suit!

And this one is beautiful.

Three-quarter canvassed construction and fully lined, this has patch pockets, side vents, and leather buttons. Oddly, it was made in Czechoslovakia, which surprised me as I'd assumed from the heft of the tweed and the quality of its construction that it was either American or British. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking *$38 or offer. *

Tagged a 42S and seems to run true, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29

https://img146.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds017.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/tweedsadd001.jpg/ https://img546.imageshack.us/i/tweedsadd002.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds018.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds019.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds020.jpg/

*2) LARGE, RECENT Burberry Alpaca/Wool mini-herringbone from Boyd's of Philadelphia* *Canvassed*

This is a terrific jacket--and if you're a larger chap, you should grab it while you have the chance!

Made from 70% wool and 30% alpaca, the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and a lovely drape. It's also a classic mini-herringbone, and so very versatile. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, has a single vent, and a nod to the novacheck lining of the trenchcoats by the interior pocket. This was made in the USA, and sold by the Ivy-friendly store Boyd's of Philadelphia--which is still going very strong, as this is a recent Burberry! It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $45, or offer*

I believe that this is tagged a 52--see the interior label--but please see the measurements.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds022.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds026.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds023.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds025.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds027.jpg/

*3) Misty, Heathery Grey-Blue Harris Tweed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*4) Christian Dior Monsieur for Wallach's 3-piece suit Canvassed*

This is a lovely suit, and since I've been after a three-piece for a while I really wish it fit me.... But it's just a bit too big, damn my weight loss...

It's a traditional, classic mid-grey with subtle light blue, white, and reddish pinstripes. Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. The vest is also fully lined and has functional pockets, although it lacks a back adjuster. The trousers are flat-front and unlined.

This is in excellent condition!

*Asking $65 or lower offer. *

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 32

Trousers:

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+3)

Vest:

Pit to pit: 18 1/2
Length (tip to tip): 27 1/2

https://img808.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds106.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds107.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds108.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds111.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds112.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds113.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds114.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds110.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds109.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds115.jpg/

*5) SMALL bespoke lightweight 1960s "Mad Men" sack suit Canvassed*

I often get requests for jackets and suits in smaller sizes--and this one certainly qualifies! This was made by Sang Cheong Tailors of Florida, and is a lovely classic 1960's style sack suit. The lapels are wonderfully and slickly narrow, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's almost certainly a very lightweight wool--no doubt perfect for Florida! The fabric is lovely, and classically 1960s business suiting--my pictures don't do it justice. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent.

The trousers are pleated, and come complete with an integral belt--shown--although this could easily be removed.

This is an older suit--obviously, given its coolly authentic Mad Men cut!--and is very rumpled from storage throughout, so it needs a good dry clean and press. It also has either a very dusty collar in back or a slightly faded one in back (shown below). Given these issues and the age of this suit, I'll rate it as being in Good condition only--although having said that, it could easily be Very Good+ with a good dry-clean!

*As such, I'm asking just $40, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+ 2/34)
Shoulder: 15 3/4
Length: 27 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 14
Inseam: 26 5/8 + 7/8" under, and 1 5/8" cuff.

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds093.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds103.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds094.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds096.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds097.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds100.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds099.jpg/

*6) CLASSIC Hickey Freeman Customized 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets Canvassed*

This is a WONDERFUL jacket, and fresh from my own "better clothes" closet.... It only appears here because a member requested a 3/2 blazer in this size, and since I have so many I thought it only fair to pass this one along to someone who would get more use out of it!

This jacket is lovely! Made for the uber-trad (and so, obviously, defunct) The English Shop of Princeton this is an absolutely classic 3/2 navy sack with patch pockets and a beautiful lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and half-lined in what I believe to be bemberg. It's a beautiful hopsack-type weave, and has two button cuffs--the buttons themselves are customized pewter-coloured (if not actually pewter--I can't tell for sure) lattice work which complements the navy perfectly. It has a single vent. This jacket was built in 1979, and yet is still in excellent condition--a true testament to how long well-made canvassed clothing can last with proper care and attention.

*Asking $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer001.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/pictureadds003.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer003.jpg/ https://img809.imageshack.us/i/pictureadds002.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer007.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer005.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer006.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/freemanblazer008.jpg/

*7) Beautiful and distinctive plaid Harris Tweed--although see note below!*

I bought this jacket on eBay for quite a bit more than I'm listing it here for.... I was very pleased with it when it arrives, but made the mistake of trusting the seller's measurements and not trying it on immediately, and it turns out it's just a tad too short. 

This is wonderful plaid tweed, which, unlike many tweeds, is woven from such muted, natural colours that it both avoids the 1970s car salesman look and is utterly wearable in any situation where tweed can be worn. (I.e., everywhere apart from a formal ball or while voluntarily swimming.) This is half-lined and has a single vent. It does have one minor flaw--there's a very small snag hole in the tweed on the back of the collar near the shoulder (shown). However, owing both to the complexity of the tweed and the location of this flaw it's not at all noticeable--I didn't spot it until I was examining the coat carefully prior to listing it--and in any case could be darned by a competent dry-cleaner tailor. In addition to this flaw I should also note that on examining this jacket prior to listing I discovered that the Harris Tweed label was affixed at the corners only, rather than by the usual method of stitching along the length of the sides. I've seen this before, occasionally, but I thought that I must mention this just in case anyone would be concerned that this meant the label was, shall we say, an after-market addition. The tweed certainly has the heft and quality of Harris, but because of this odd label attachment and the flaw, *I'm asking under half what I paid for this, and including shipping in the price--and offers are still welcome*! Plus, my measurements are accurate! 

So, this tweed is *merely $28, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds001.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds002.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds003.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds006.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds004.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds007.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds005.jpg/

*8) Huntington tweed with three patch pockets!* *Canvassed*

Here's a Huntington tweed with the always-desirable three patch pockets! This also has a three-button front, and is not a miss-pressed 3/2 sack... as, alas for trad. purists, this isn't a sack, but is subtly darted. It is, however, half-canvassed and fully lined, and unvented, as preferred by Flusser. This really is a lovely tweed and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31

https://img26.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds028.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds029.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds030.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds033.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds032.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds031.jpg/

*9) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, *asking just $30, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops and consolidation!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS--and offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Gucci reversible belt*

This is a terrific AND NON TRAD belt from Gucci; the Gucci logo on one side, and plain on the other. The Gucci logo'd buckle reverse smoothly and easily. "Gucci Italy MOC RREV" is engraved on the keeper of the buckle--although the last two sets of letters are harder to read. This measures 32" from the END of the metal of the buckle to the middle hole.

There is some memory at the last hole, and scuffs by the end of the belt, as shown, hence this is just in Very Good condition.

Hence just *$22 OR OFFER, CONUS.*

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci016.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci017.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci018.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci019.jpg/ https://img207.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci020.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/zegnagucci022.jpg/

*2) Lambswool Tartan Scarf*

This is lovely--but my college scarf (for my college...) from Luke Eyres always beats it out! It's from the trad-friendly store Strawbridge Clothiers, andmeasures 11 1/2 by 51 1/2", with 3" of fringe on each end. It's in excellent condition,and was made in WEST Germany! 

*Asking $18 or offer*

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/accessories001.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/accessories002.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/accessories003.jpg/

*3) Ties*

https://img513.imageshack.us/i/accessories009.jpg/

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/accessories016.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/accessories012.jpg/

https://img517.imageshack.us/i/accessories018.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/accessories011.jpg/

https://img713.imageshack.us/i/accessories017.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/accessories010.jpg/

*From left to right:*

a) Polo; silk, hand made. Excellent condition! SOLD
b) Murray Bros., Hawick, Scotland. All wool. Beautiful, and in excellent condition! $14/offer
c) Green Irish shamrock. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day next month! Polyester. Excellent condition. $8/offer
d) Cactus Emblematic. Abnd who doesn't want a cactus emblematic for when they're feeling prickly? Made for Arizona Highways; polyester. Keeper half off on back, hence Very Good condition. $8/offer.

*4) 17-36 TM Lewin of Jermyn Street shirt*

A classically Jermyn Street shirt, this shirt has French cuffs and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $16*

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/iashirts024.jpg/ https://img341.imageshack.us/i/iashirts025.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iashirts023.jpg/

*5)16.5-35 Land's End*

A very nice Land's End OCBD in excellent condition.

*Asking $12*

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/iashirts030.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/iashirts031.jpg/

*6) Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*

This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage.

*Asking $22 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
Length (BOC): 32

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/


----------



## CLTesquire

*Hello*

I'm looking for some striped ties, something akin to the BB #1, mini #1, #3, and #4 if anyone has anything. Also could be interested in some navy or charcoal sacks in something close to the standard 42R.

This thread appears to be a fantastic idea. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

CLTesquire, I may have just what you're looking for...

*Southwick for John B. Rourke Navy Sack Suit, c. 42R(L?)*

Very good condition; slight impression of the top button visible on the lapel (though far more so in the pics than in person) and about a quarter inch of the back seam below the collar (the top stitch) is slightly open and would need to be tightened up, a very basic fix.

Measurements:
19" shoulders, 31.5" length boc, 25" sleeve, 23" chest ptp
18.5" (37") waist, 31" inseam

$80 shipped.


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.


*Oxxford Clothes Suit, 43*

19" shoulders, 31" length boc, 24" sleeves, 22.5" chest ptp
18.5" waist, 30.5" inseam

This is a really beautiful suit, though not strictly TNSIL, and I was sure someone here would want a crack at it. Working cuff buttons to boot.

$85 shipped.


*Tivoli Aran Fisherman's Pullover Sweater, M*

A classic sweater in really great shape, but it has a little schmutz on the right sleeve (pictured) which is superficial and will probably just flake off--at the very worst it will need a dry clean or handwash, but you'll probably do that when you get it anyway.

24.5" ptp, 25" length boc

$35 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price drops and added SC belt, Trafalgar braces, red shetland crewneck, BB worsted trousers, and LE l/s madras shirt

Mystery-maker red/navy ribbon belt. Slightly padded. 45" long, excluding the rings (seems good for a 34-39" waist). The rings feel like stainless steel. No listed country of manufacture.

The color is a true navy and red - my camera flash washed out the color.

Price: $10.00<<12.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker South Carolina state flag belt. Size 38 (for a 36" waist). Very good condition. Brass hardware.

Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Trafalgar braces. Made in USA. Colors are navy, burgundy, and tan. Leather fittings.

Price: SOLD


Lands End long sleeve madras shirt. Nice, thin madras fabric. Condition is very good to excellent - no flaws. Made in USA

Tagged: 16/16.5 Long (which only matters if you wear your madras shirts untucked.

Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: SOLD


Cox Moore for Eljos 100% lambswool collared pullover sweater. Made in England. Excellent condition - worn, but no flaws.
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least 35" shirt sleeves or shorter)

Price: $18.00<<20.00<<23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Savile Row shetland wool crewneck sweater. Saddle shoulders. Made in England. Color is a true red. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Tagged: Large, but more like a medium
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 32.5" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for up to 36" shirt sleeves)

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers charcoal worsted trousers. Presumably 100% wool. Flat front. No condition issues, no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30.5"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Brown with red windowpane and ocre, green, and purple stripes. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Natural shoulders, swelled edges, fully canvassed, and single vent. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 1/2"
BOC: 30"

Price: $27.50<<30.00<<35.00<<40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Sandgate by Palm Beach *dark green* herringbone tweed (the jacket is considerably darker than the pictures). This is a true vintage sport coat. 3/2 sack, swelled edges, natural shoulders, s2B sleeves, ingle vent, and fully canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged size is 41R, but more like a 41-42S
Chest: 44 1/2"
Waist: 42"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 29"

Price: SOLD


----------



## brozek

Two pairs of size 12 shoes to find new homes for. Please click the thumbnails for larger photos!

The first is a pair of almost-new Bass saddle shoes in suede and brown leather, size 12 M. There's some minor scuffing on the uppers (which might just be box wear) and the soles are in excellent condition. I'm asking $30 shipped for these.

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/shoes0011.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/shoes0041.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/shoes0061.jpg/

The second is a pair of Hanover unlined LHS in tan, size 12 D/B. The insoles read Hanover Handsewn Made in USA, and according to my research on Hanover, these were either made in Pennsylvania or West Virginia. The soles show some wear, but not so much that they'll need a resole anytime soon. I'm asking $25 shipped for these.

 https://img145.imageshack.us/i/shoes0111.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/shoes0131.jpg/


----------



## CLTesquire

Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery-maker South Carolina state flag belt. Size 38 (for a 36" waist). Very good condition. Brass hardware.
> 
> Price: $13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


I can only hope that by selling this you are eschewing any allegiance you may have had to Clemson


----------



## Cardinals5

CLTesquire said:


> I can only hope that by selling this you are eschewing any allegiance you may have had to Clemson


:icon_smile_big: No allegiance to Clemson at all. The school colors where I'm at are purple/white.


----------



## CLTesquire

Cardinals5 said:


> :icon_smile_big: No allegiance to Clemson at all. The school colors where I'm at are purple/white.


Furman I can respect. Grew up 15 minutes north of there.


----------



## DFPyne

Viyella for Lands End 16-16.5 Royal Stewart Shirt 
[$25 Shipped]

Smathers & Branson Lobster Needlepoint Key Fob
[$20 Shipped]
The one I have is slightly used with some wear. I'll get a photo of the actual item up tonight, but as a place holder here is an image from the website:

Nordstrom Cranberry Shetland Sweater - Medium Sized 
[$25 Shipped]

Ties:
$15 Each
1. Ralph Lauren Red Tie with Pink Flamingos - 100% Silk - 3.5 Inches Wide
2. Firenze Light Blue Tie with Pink Sailboats - 100% Silk - Made in Italy - 3.5 Inches Wide
3. Grenvile Black Dog House Emblematic Tie with Peek-A-Book Lining - 100% Polyester - Made in England - 4 Inches Wide

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Tweed Jacket 41ML - SOLD

Feel free to make offers on anything. I want to get these things out of my house. Thanks


----------



## zbix

DFPyne said:


> 3. Grenvile Black Dog House Emblematic Tie with Peek-A-Book Lining - 100% Polyester - Made in England - 4 Inches Wide


Ha! I just wore my Doghouse tie yesterday. I've never seen any of them have the same pinup on the lining.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweedy/32 sell-off, Part I: SWEATERS! Irish, Scots, Pendleton Arans, J. Peterman and Cashmere/wool/camelhair cardigan!*

*I have several beautiful sweaters and cardigans from 32rollandrock to pass on today!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and international inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

SIZING: Please note that measurements have been provided for all items, and should be preferred to the tagged sizes, which can vary a lot across brands, especially for handloomed items. The *chest measurement* is from pit to pit, laid flat; the* length* is from the bottom of the collar at the back, and the *sleeve *is from the middle of the collar to the cuff.

*1) Size L Beautiful Pendleton Aran sweater. *

This is beautiful! No country of origin listed, but it's almost certainly made in the USA. This has a slipped stitch on the shoulder, and some small bits of green wool fluff on one arms from the J. Peterman that it was stored with that will come off easily; the tag is also off on one side. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $45, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 24
Length: 26
Sleeve: 36

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters004.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters005.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters007.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters008.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters006.jpg/

*2) Towne and King cardigan.*

*Claimed!*

*3) Scottish Aran Sweater from West Highland Woollens*

Another beautiful Aran sweater, this time from Scotland! This has a tiny brown mark on one sleeve which might even be part of the yarn, and if not will easily come out. Otherwise, this classic sweater is in excellent condition!

*Asking $45, or offer.*

*Size L, but seems more like a Medium; see Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Length: 27 1/2
Sleeve: 30 1/2

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters025.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters024.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters026.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters027.jpg/

*4) J. Peterman Equadorian cardigan*

This originally cost a fortune, but you're getting it here cheaply, in part because I can't be bothered to think of the sort of backstory that J. Peterman's catalogue specialized in for its clothing and which pushes it into the three figures price range! BUT, this is a lovely thick, heavy cardigan with very functional pockets from the famed J. Peterman Co. of Lexington, in excellent condition, and I'm...

*Asking just $35, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 27
Sleeve: 36

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters022.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters021.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters023.jpg/

*5) GORGEOUS Irish Aran sweater, handloomed on Tory Island, Co. Donegal!*

*Claimed!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Southwick for John B. Rourke Navy Sack Suit, c. 42R(L?)*
Sold, thanks!

*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.


*Oxxford Clothes Suit, 43*
Sold, thanks!

*Tivoli Aran Fisherman's Pullover Sweater, M*

A classic sweater in really great shape, but it has a little schmutz on the right sleeve (pictured) which is superficial and will probably just flake off--at the very worst it will need a dry clean or handwash, but you'll probably do that when you get it anyway.

24.5" ptp, 25" length boc

$35 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*TIES!!!*

Here's a load of ties up for sale. Fabric/Country/Length/Width listed. Prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Discounts available if you take multiple ties.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/
Set 1 L-R:
1. Brooks Brothers Makers, USA/60"/3.75" - *$11*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers *CLAIMED*
3. Lands End *CLAIMED*

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Set 2 L-R:
1. Robert Talbott for Hunt Club Clothiers, Silk/USA/58.5"/3.75" - *$11*
2. Scotland House LTD Plaid Wool/Scotland/57.5"/3.25" - *$11 *(A wrinkle in the same place as the LE above.)
3. Bert Pulitzer, Silk/USA/56"/3.75" - *$11*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes007.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes009.jpg/
Set 3 L-R: 
1. Lands End Blue/White Repp *CLAIMED*
2. Boston Traders USA/Silk/56.5"/3.5" *$11*

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*$16 *shipped
​A couple new items:

*Lands End Lambswool Argyle Cardigan Sweater*
Made In Ireland
Marked size medium
22.5" Pit to Pit
27" Length TOC
18.5 Shoulders
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes004.jpg/
Asking *$22* shipped CONUS.

Lands End Repp Silk/USA/61"/3.5"
Marked Extra-Long
Made in USA
https://img695.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
CLAIMED


----------



## hookem12387

First jacket is simply too short in the arms for me. Really cool jacket, though. Patch pockets, elbow patches. Asking $35 shipped
Sh: 18.4
Sl: 25"
BOC: 30.5
P2P: 21" (this could be off a bit, I'm just not great at getting the chest measurements.

















And then this one that's not in great shape, I tried to let the sleeves out, and it didn't work well. Harris Tweed, though. If someone wants this, I'll give it to you for shipping. 
Sh: 17.5
Sl: 24.8
BOC: 29.8
P2P: 20.5









If someone PM's me how to do thumbnails, I'd be happy to.


----------



## maximar

*Oliver People's Riley* (P3 style)

Anyone interested? I am thinking of selling my pair in dark mahogany. size is 48. Pics to follow.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Gucci belt (!) has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

(!) indeed.

Does it have a future being paired with boots of exotic skin and a brioni jacket 4 sizes too large in a photo-les waywn post?


(looking forward to seeing more of you and 32R&R's stuff  )


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> (!) indeed.
> 
> Does it have a future being paired with boots of exotic skin and a brioni jacket 4 sizes too large in a photo-les waywn post?


Alas, no--I don't think it was ill-fitting enough for that fate! 

Shirts from 32 coming later today--then jackets tomorrow! And then more of my own stuff over the weekend, including a beautiful camel-coloured cashmere overcoat from Saks, and some tweed caps! And more Harris tweed, of course!


----------



## M. Morgan

BB ties and BB pink striped shirt are no longer available.

Drops:
All ties are now *$7*.
All jackets (including Harris tweed) are now *$18*.
All button-downs are now *$10*.

Offers welcome, especially for multiple items.



M. Morgan said:


> A number of things up for sale here, some of which were offered a few months back and which I have not yet taken to eBay. Will entertain offers, especially for multiple items. All prices include shipping for U.S. purchases.
> 
> Ties (Unless noted, these are $10 each and in good condition):
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3626w.jpg/
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3630dj.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3630dj.jpg/
> https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img3629k.jpg/
> 
> Left to right:
> Lands' End green and navy stripe 3"/56"
> Eljo's red paisley (small stain near tip of tie) 3"/56" -- $9
> 100% silk tie with bell/string pattern, with back tag falling off (from Antiche Seterie Fiorentine; Made in Italy) - 3.5"/58.5" -- $7.50
> Polo forest green with red dots 3.5"/56.25"
> Wembley "Leatherback Satins" blue with pattern 3.25"/56.5"
> BB red repp with navy/yellow 3.25"/54.5" CLAIMED
> BB navy repp with red/gold 3"/54.5" CLAIMED
> Polo yellow with purple/tiny sliver of white 3.5"/56.5"
> 
> Jackets:
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img3631nw.jpg/
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img3632vg.jpg/
> 
> Harris tweed jacket from Cameron Hills shop. Two-button, darted with leather buttons. Tagged 41R. I bought this jacket here a few months ago and would keep it if it were not too short for me. Measurements:
> BOC: 30"
> Shoulders: 18.75
> P2P:21.25"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> 
> $35
> 
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/Orvis light tweed, made in U.S.A. Two-button jacket. Recently dry cleaned.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19"
> 
> $20
> 
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img3560z.jpg/
> HS Marx two-button tweed that is "100% pure virgin wool." It has patch pockets, leather buttons, and two-button sleeves. Tags for The Gentry Shop and Racquet Club. Recently dry cleaned No marked size; measurements:
> P2P: 21.75"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> 
> $20
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img3356b.jpg/
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img3359b.jpg/
> Pringle of Scotland jacket that is 45% wool, 45% silk, 10% linen. Great mid-weight jacket when you're not quite ready for tweed. Gray suede elbow patches; 3 leather buttons (but the way the lapel lay I wore it as a 3/2); darted; double-vented; ticket pocket -- a truly British jacket. It is in great shape and I did not notice any flaws.
> Marked 38L, with these measurements:
> P2P: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> 
> $20
> 
> Shirts:
> https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img3606e.jpg/
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3605r.jpg/
> Pink university stripe OCBD made by Structure. In very good condition. Tagged a Medium, it fits like the 15.5/34-35 that's next up so that's about where I'd peg it.
> 
> $12
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3608wh.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img3607.jpg/
> Brooks 346 pink striped pinpoint button-down. Tagged 15.5/34-5, it is in very good condition, having been worn perhaps five times.
> 
> $12
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img3636gf.jpg/
> Brooks 346 blue OCBD. Tagged a Large. Has Golden Fleece logo and has been worn about ten times and washed and dried.
> 
> $12
> 
> I also have about a dozen pairs of old khakis that are all over the place: from Gap mostly, but also Cabela's and Mountain Khakis, some are flat-front, some are pleated, and most have been well-worn but a few have probably been worn fewer than a dozen times. Sizes run from about 32x32 to 34x32 but many have shrunk. If anyone would like more information and thinks he might be interested in them, do PM me and I will take some measurements and detail what, precisely, I have. I won't ask much above shipping.


----------



## closerlook

*$370?
seriously people - new shell!*

AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
NEW IN BOX
BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
8.5 D
*$440 Shipped CONUS
*that's 100 off retail for a brand new pair.








[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## brozek

I just wanted to consolidate the things I still have available. Please click on the thumbnails for larger photos!

This is a vintage tie from O'Connell's - from way back when they were still known as O'Connell Lucas-Chelf (it looks like that's still their legal incorporation name, for what it's worth). It's brown with nautical emblematics, and it measures 54" long and 3 1/8" at the widest point. Asking just $12 shipped.
https://img199.imageshack.us/i/oconnellstie0041.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/oconnellstie0061.jpg/

Second, a pair of almost-new Bass saddle shoes in suede and brown leather, size 12 M. There's some minor scuffing on the uppers (which might just be box wear) and the soles are in excellent condition. I'm asking $27 shipped for these.

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/shoes0011.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/shoes0041.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/shoes0061.jpg/

Third, a pair of Hanover unlined LHS in tan, size 12 D/B. The insoles read Hanover Handsewn Made in USA, and according to my research on Hanover, these were either made in Pennsylvania or West Virginia. The soles show some wear, but not so much that they'll need a resole anytime soon. I'm asking $25 shipped for these. (SALE PENDING)

 https://img145.imageshack.us/i/shoes0111.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/shoes0131.jpg/

In an effort to make spring hurry up, I've been sorting through my lighter-weight shoes. I have two pair of these Sperry canvas sneakers, and I always opt for the navy pair over this pair in olive. They're 12M, but fit a hair snug in the forefoot - probably best for a 11.5D-12C with socks or 12D without. I'm asking $20 shipped.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/sperry0011.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/sperry0021.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/sperry0031.jpg/

Finally, I'd also like to give these to someone for the cost of shipping. They're Lands' End navy cords in 32x33, with an 8.25" leg opening. I just bought a pair of trouser-fit navy cords from the LE sale, so I won't be wearing these anymore. I'd rather see them go to someone who would. Just asking $7.50 to cover the cost of shipping.

https://img515.imageshack.us/i/selling0091.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

I would if they were my size.


closerlook said:


> *$370?
> seriously people - new shell!*
> 
> AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
> NEW IN BOX
> BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
> 8.5 D
> *$440 Shipped CONUS
> *that's 100 off retail for a brand new pair.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Make me an offer if you've got ANY interest. Trying to do some Spring cleaning.*

Still have these.


AdamsSutherland said:


> Pardon the mediocre pictures. I'll gladly take more if anyone wants them. I'm moving soon and would love to sell these jackets ASAP. PM me with any questions/offers.
> 
> edit: note all chest measurements are the Pit-to-pit *2.
> 
> Highland Tweed coat, small abrasion shown in last picture
> 
> Chest: 48
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 27
> Fully lined, 3 button, center vent, 1 button on cuff
> Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> Brickman's of Martha's Vineyard Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on sleeve, hook vent
> 
> Chest: 44
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29
> Sleeve: 24
> PURCHASED
> 
> Magee Donegal herringbone Tweed 2 button darted. Great material with blue/purple flecks
> 
> Chest:44
> Shoulder:18.5
> Length: 30
> Sleeve:24
> Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> JAB Shetland Tweed 3/2 sack 2 buttons on cuff hook vent
> This one is very dark in color. Very soft shoulders.
> 
> 
> Chest: 44
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Length:30.25
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> Anderson Little Made in USA herringbone Harris Tweed
> 2B darted, 3 buttons on cuff, fully lined
> 
> Chest: 40
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> JAB 3/2 navy sack blazer. Super soft shoulders, 2 buttons on cuff, 2 patch pockets, loose weave (hopsack?)
> The lining is very worn in the armpits but it'd make a great beater blazer. I wish it fit me.
> Chest: 46
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 25
> pics at request, it's the quintessential sack
> $25 OBO shipped CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

They are my size, and it aches to see them languish. If I win big at poker tonight, closerlook will be the first to know.



Patrick06790 said:


> I would if they were my size.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweedydon/32rollandrock sell-off Part II: Shirts, from FREE to Cheap!*

*The second installment of the tweedydon/32rollandrock sell-off--shirts, from FREE to cheap!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping; offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest, and help 32 buy closerlook's shells!* 

*1) Size M Woolrich *

In a small buffalo plaid, this shirt has a small fray on the placket (shown) and a tiny white spot on the front pocket (shown). Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking $12*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/shirts001w.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/shirts004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/shirts002.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/shirts003.jpg/

*2) 16.5-35 Land's End OCBD*

In pale yellow; rumpled, but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking $15*

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/shirts005.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/shirts006.jpg/

*3) 17-36 BB straight collar.*

In excellent condition, EXCEPT for a very faint and small mark on the pocket (shown).

*Asking $15*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/shirts007.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/shirts008.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/shirts009t.jpg/

*4) 16.5 / 42 Mastai Ferretti straight collar*

In excellent condition, BUT it has "DM" monogrammed on the mid-chest.

*Asking $12*

https://img89.imageshack.us/i/shirts010y.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/shirts011.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/shirts012.jpg/

*5) 16.5-34 BB OCBD*

Traditional fit, but non-iron. In excellent condition.

*Asking $16*

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/shirts013.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/shirts014.jpg/

*6) 15.5- 32/33 Nautica*

In pale yellow. Has two pinpricks on the collar, otherwise in Very Good condition.

*Asking $12*

https://img573.imageshack.us/i/shirts016.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/shirts017d.jpg/

*7) Tom James Executive Collection.*

No size; collar laid flat is 21", sleeves are 33", chest is 28" (!). has a laundry mark inside the collar, otherwise in excellent, if HUGE, condition!

*Asking $15*

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/shirts022.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/shirts023.jpg/

*8) Size M J. Crew*

This has a small brown mark on the pocket (shown) which I'm sure will come out with laundering. However, given this this is *FREE* with another item!

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/shirts021.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/shirts020.jpg/ https://img151.imageshack.us/i/shirts019.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Tweedydon/32rollandrock sell-off, FINAL PART: JACKETS!*

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation[/B], and International inquiries are welcome. Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, too!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) 42R Moss green wool/cashmere jacket for Barney's.

This is an absolutely lovely jacket in a moss-green blend of 85% wool, 15% cashmere. It has a lovely hand, a beautiful drape, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and is ventless, in Flusser-preferred style. It's in excellent condition.

Asking $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R, but please see Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/32jackets010.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/32jackets009.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/32jackets011.jpg/

2) 41R Land's End cotton jacket

This is a very nice light tan cotton jacket with patch pockets, a full lining, and a single vent. Made in the USA.

Asking $25, or offer

Tagged 41R, but please see Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30

https://img525.imageshack.us/i/32jackets001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/32jackets011.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/32jackets004.jpg/ https://img585.imageshack.us/i/32jackets003.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/32jackets002.jpg/

3) Polo linen jacket

This would be a lovely jacket for the summer! It has three patch pockets and is very unstructured and unlined. It's in Very Good condition, only because it seems to have received an unsympathetic press away from its apparent original 3/2 configuration, but this could easily be rectified.

Because of this, though, asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/32jackets015.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/32jackets016.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/32jackets014.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/32jackets013.jpg/

4) 44L Land's End cord jacket

This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/32jackets018.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/32jackets017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/32jackets019.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/32jackets020.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/32jackets021.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/32jackets022.jpg/

5) Vintage 3/2 sack in light moss green with brown striping

This is a lovely jacket! A 3/2 sack with lapped seams, a hook vent, classic two button cuffs, half canvassing, and half-lining, this is a classic older sack jacket in a lovely lightweight material that is either lightweight wool, or possibly a wool/linen blend. This is in Very Good condition.

Asking $35, or offer

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/32jackets023.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/32jackets024.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/32jackets026.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/32jackets027.jpg/

6) 39R BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed 3/2 sack

Claimed!

7) Brown basketweave Harris Tweed

Another lovely Harris Tweed in excellent condition, this is a classic brown basketweave with occasional flecks of blue and red throughout. This is half-lined and has a single vent. The only flaw is a very, very small tear in the lining under one arm, as shown.

Asking $40, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30 1/2

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/32jackets033.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/32jackets034.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/32jackets036.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/32jackets035.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/32jackets037.jpg/*


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates!



TweedyDon said:


> *I've consolidated my tweeds and suits into this single post--with price drops!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) CLASSIC Grey/white herringbone with patch pockets and leather buttons. Canvassed.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) LARGE, RECENT Burberry Alpaca/Wool mini-herringbone from Boyd's of Philadelphia* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a terrific jacket--and if you're a larger chap, you should grab it while you have the chance!
> 
> Made from 70% wool and 30% alpaca, the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and a lovely drape. It's also a classic mini-herringbone, and so very versatile. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, has a single vent, and a nod to the novacheck lining of the trenchcoats by the interior pocket. This was made in the USA, and sold by the Ivy-friendly store Boyd's of Philadelphia--which is still going very strong, as this is a recent Burberry! It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $45, or offer*
> 
> I believe that this is tagged a 52--see the interior label--but please see the measurements.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 21 3/4
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds022.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds026.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds023.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds025.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds027.jpg/
> 
> *3) Misty, Heathery Grey-Blue Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Christian Dior Monsieur for Wallach's 3-piece suit Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely suit, and since I've been after a three-piece for a while I really wish it fit me.... But it's just a bit too big, damn my weight loss...
> 
> It's a traditional, classic mid-grey with subtle light blue, white, and reddish pinstripes. Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. The vest is also fully lined and has functional pockets, although it lacks a back adjuster. The trousers are flat-front and unlined.
> 
> This is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $65 or lower offer. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 30 (+3)
> 
> Vest:
> 
> Pit to pit: 18 1/2
> Length (tip to tip): 27 1/2
> 
> https://img808.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds106.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds107.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds108.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds111.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds112.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds113.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds114.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds110.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds109.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds115.jpg/
> 
> *5) SMALL bespoke lightweight 1960s "Mad Men" sack suit Canvassed*
> 
> I often get requests for jackets and suits in smaller sizes--and this one certainly qualifies! This was made by Sang Cheong Tailors of Florida, and is a lovely classic 1960's style sack suit. The lapels are wonderfully and slickly narrow, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's almost certainly a very lightweight wool--no doubt perfect for Florida! The fabric is lovely, and classically 1960s business suiting--my pictures don't do it justice. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent.
> 
> The trousers are pleated, and come complete with an integral belt--shown--although this could easily be removed.
> 
> This is an older suit--obviously, given its coolly authentic Mad Men cut!--and is very rumpled from storage throughout, so it needs a good dry clean and press. It also has either a very dusty collar in back or a slightly faded one in back (shown below). Given these issues and the age of this suit, I'll rate it as being in Good condition only--although having said that, it could easily be Very Good+ with a good dry-clean!
> 
> *As such, I'm asking just $40, or offer!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 18 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+ 2/34)
> Shoulder: 15 3/4
> Length: 27 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 14
> Inseam: 26 5/8 + 7/8" under, and 1 5/8" cuff.
> 
> https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds093.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds103.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds094.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds096.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds097.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds100.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds099.jpg/
> 
> *6) CLASSIC Hickey Freeman Customized 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) Beautiful and distinctive plaid Harris Tweed--although see note below!*
> 
> I bought this jacket on eBay for quite a bit more than I'm listing it here for.... I was very pleased with it when it arrives, but made the mistake of trusting the seller's measurements and not trying it on immediately, and it turns out it's just a tad too short.
> 
> This is wonderful plaid tweed, which, unlike many tweeds, is woven from such muted, natural colours that it both avoids the 1970s car salesman look and is utterly wearable in any situation where tweed can be worn. (I.e., everywhere apart from a formal ball or while voluntarily swimming.) This is half-lined and has a single vent. It does have one minor flaw--there's a very small snag hole in the tweed on the back of the collar near the shoulder (shown). However, owing both to the complexity of the tweed and the location of this flaw it's not at all noticeable--I didn't spot it until I was examining the coat carefully prior to listing it--and in any case could be darned by a competent dry-cleaner tailor. In addition to this flaw I should also note that on examining this jacket prior to listing I discovered that the Harris Tweed label was affixed at the corners only, rather than by the usual method of stitching along the length of the sides. I've seen this before, occasionally, but I thought that I must mention this just in case anyone would be concerned that this meant the label was, shall we say, an after-market addition. The tweed certainly has the heft and quality of Harris, but because of this odd label attachment and the flaw, *I'm asking under half what I paid for this, and including shipping in the price--and offers are still welcome*! Plus, my measurements are accurate!
> 
> So, this tweed is *merely $28, or offer!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds001.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds002.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds003.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds006.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds004.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds007.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds005.jpg/
> 
> *8) Huntington tweed with three patch pockets!* *Canvassed*
> 
> Here's a Huntington tweed with the always-desirable three patch pockets! This also has a three-button front, and is not a miss-pressed 3/2 sack... as, alas for trad. purists, this isn't a sack, but is subtly darted. It is, however, half-canvassed and fully lined, and unvented, as preferred by Flusser. This really is a lovely tweed and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds028.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds029.jpg/ https://img143.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds030.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds033.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds032.jpg/ https://img80.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds031.jpg/
> 
> *9) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?
> 
> Given it needs a press, *asking just $30, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

More drops and update:



CMDC said:


> Updates and a few additions:
> 
> BB madras. Short sleeve; made in India. Size M
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India madras
> Size XL
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington Yellow bengal stripe bd, made in USA
> 17 x 35
> 
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Tartan Shirt
> Size XXL
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Made in USA shirt
> French cuff
> 16.5 x 34
> $12 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. 3 button sack. Double vent. Ticket pocket. This is some seriously hearty tweed.
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24 +2 to let out
> Length: 29.5 from bottom of collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Merino Sweater
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 26.5
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leatherman Belt--navy blue w/Sailboats
> Size 44
> No creasing to leather or wear to buckle
> 
> $12 conus


----------



## CLTesquire

received a tie from Steve Smith today and it's great...looks brand new


----------



## closerlook

*TRAD TRAIN, COMING IN*

CLOSET CLEARING
and a relisting

*DISCOUNTS WHEN YOU COMBINE
*

i can ship monday

Two Shetland sweater vests

jos. a bank vintage shetland Size Medium
argyle, navy sweater

18.5in across chest
25in in length

*$34 shipped
*




Lord and Taylor
Shetland Cable Knit
Cardigan
Size L

19in across chest
27.5in length

*$34 Shipped
*




JOS A BANK
VINTAGE 
3/2 SACK
Glenn Plaid
single vent
two button sleeve (alterable)

Across chest pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Shoulders across: 18.25
Length from boc: 30in

*$55 Shipped
*




Vintage Botany 500
3/2 Sack 
in Herringbone
narrow, 1960s lapel

Shoulders across: 18.5
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Chest pit to pit: 21 in
Length from boc: 28.5

*$55 Shipped
*




Harris Tweed
NORDSTROM
crafted in the USA
Tagged 42R

across chest pit to pit:22.5in
Shoulders across: 19.5in
Sleeve 24.5in from shoulder to cuff + 2in
Length from BOC: 31

*$45 Shipped
*




Burberry Trench Coat
BURBERRY TRENCH COAT
W/ CHECK LINING 
ALSO COMES WITH WOOL LINER IN CHECK AS WELL

measurements:
underarm to underarm across chest: 22 in
length: 39.5 in
sleeve length [from underarm to cuff]: 16

missing one sleeve button - easily replaced.
there is a stain on the front of the coat that will need to be removed by an expert dry-cleaner.
It might cost some bucks, but if a dry cleaner knows what they are doing, this can be cleaned out.

COMES WITH FREE WOOL LINER

*$90 Shipped
*


----------



## swb120

*Who needs blue BB OCBDs in 15.5-34?*

I have six of them, the real deal, with unlined collars. *$25/shirt shipped* (+2 west of Chicago).

****UPDATE*** - four of the six are claimed.*

https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img0922a.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img0924pl.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img0925xz.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img0899tj.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img0900zd.jpg/

And a beautiful Robert Talbott regimental - red, gold, white, navy - Royal Dragoon 8th - 3". *$17 shipped*.
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0919mw.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img0920q.jpg/

and SHOES!
Alden black calf loafers - 8.5D - *CLAIMED*

https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img0885eo.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img0886o.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img0888n.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img0887x.jpg/

Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings - 10.5A - *$70 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0890m.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0891fq.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0892ke.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0893.jpg/

Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - 8EE - *$75 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/

Like new Allen Edmonds Glenfield loafers - slight surface scuffings - just need a good polishing to cover - 11.5B - *$65 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img0901h.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img0903df.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0904cz.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img0905x.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img0906ls.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0907j.jpg/

And SWEATERS:
Navy/White LL Bean Norwegian (made in Hong Kong, lighter weight than made in Norway one - but a great, more useful weight, imho) - size Large - 60% wool, 20% nylon, 20% acrylic - *$30 shipped* 
Chest - 47
Length - 27.75
https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img0878bs.jpg/

old school Brooks Brothers tan v-neck. Beautiful: pure lambswool, tagged size 40, made in England - asking *$30 shipped*
Chest - 40
Length - 25
https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img0883af.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*BOTH CLAIMED - Thank you! - Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, Paul Stuart*

2 great suits - one uber-Trad, one just beautiful:

1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack - gray pinstripe - tagged 40S (check measurements for best fit) - 4-season weight - asking *CLAIMED*

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0916on.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img0917y.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img0918yk.jpg/

Chest 41
Waist 39
Length (BOC) 29
Sleeves 23.5 (1.5-2" to let out)
Shoulders 18

Waist 32 (2.5")
Inseam 27 (.75" to let out and keep cuffs)
Outseam 37
Cuffs 1 5/8

2) like new Paul Stuart flannel - gorgeous flannel - gray with faint white pinstripe and burgundy windowpane - tagged 41L (check measurements) - made in Canada - fully lined - *CLAIMED*

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img0911bm.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img0912eu.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/img0910oo.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img0913xg.jpg/

Chest 41
Waist 37
Length (BOC) 32
Sleeves 24.5 (2" to let out)
Shoulders 18

Waist 31 (2.5")
Inseam 31 (2.25" to let out and keep cuffs)
Outseam 43
Cuffs 1.75


----------



## adt11

Cleaning out the closet. All prices include shipping in the lower 48. Please see measurements on all items. If you have any questions or would like additional photos, just let me know. Thanks.

Southwick, 3/2 charcoal w/ light gray windowpane and light brown overcheck, double pleated trousers. Purchase this recently from the thrift exchange but not sure what I was thinking… either I had too much to drink or the measurements were wrong because the sleeves are way too short for my gangly arms. What a shame as it’s a beautiful suit and in excellent condition. – $70



Coat 
Chest (P2P) – 21.75”
Shoulders – 18”
Length – 31”
Sleeves – 23” (+ about 2.5” to let)
Pants
Waist – 17.25”
Inseam – 31.5” w/ 1.5” cuff (+1.5” to let)
Outseam – 43”


BB Makers Brooksease, 3/2 dark navy pinstripe suit w/ flat-front trousers. Purchased this suit from the thrift exchange but the pants are just too big to work for me. In good condition. – $50


Jacket
Chest (P2P) – 20.5”
Shoulders – 18”
Length (BOC) – 32”
Sleeves – 25” (+1” to let)
Pants
Waist – 18.5”
Inseam – 31” w/ 1.5” cuff (+1” to let)
Outseam – 44”


Robert Kirk, 3/2 tan corduroy sport coat. Purchased this from the thrift exchange a while ago but just don’t wear it enough to justify keeping it around. Very sturdy construction and solid feel, great condition. – $40


Chest (P2P) – 22”
Shoulders – 18.5”
Length (BOC) – 32.25”
Sleeves – 26”


Bachrach, 100% wool, light gray, 2-button sport coat. I’m not familiar with this brand but I found this at Keezer’s in Cambridge and really liked the look of it. Unfortunately (on closer inspection) it’s just too short for me but is in great condition – $30


Chest – 21.5”
Shoulders – 18.75”
Length (BOC) – 31”
Sleeves – 27”


Jos A. Bank, wool pleated trousers, no cuff, black - $25

Waist – 17”
Inseam – 31.5” (+2.5” to let)
Outseam – 41.5”


Jos A. Bank, wool pleated trousers, no cuff, charcoal - $25

Waist – 16.5”
Inseam – 31.5” (+2.5” to let)
Outseam – 42”


----------



## EastVillageTrad

https://www.customhide.com/scholar_laptop_w_pockets_brown.html

Custom Hide Scholar Laptop Bag 
Very gently used, less than a year old.

$225 ppd


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops

Mystery-maker red/navy ribbon belt. Slightly padded. 45" long, excluding the rings (seems good for a 34-39" waist). The rings feel like stainless steel. No listed country of manufacture.

The color is a true navy and red - my camera flash washed out the color.

Price: sold


Mystery-maker South Carolina state flag belt. Size 38 (for a 36" waist). Very good condition. Brass hardware.

Price: $11.00<<13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Cox Moore for Eljos 100% lambswool collared pullover sweater. Made in England. Excellent condition - worn, but no flaws.
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least 35" shirt sleeves or shorter)

Price: $15.00<<18.00<<20.00<<23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Savile Row shetland wool crewneck sweater. Saddle shoulders. *Made in England*. Color is a true red. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Tagged: Large, but more like a medium
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 32.5" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for up to 36" shirt sleeves)

Price: $21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers charcoal worsted trousers. Presumably 100% wool. Flat front. No condition issues, no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30.5"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $24.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Brown with red windowpane and ocre, green, and purple stripes. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Natural shoulders, swelled edges, fully canvassed, and single vent. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 1/2"
BOC: 30"

Price: $23.50<<27.50<<30.00<<35.00<<40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## brozek

Just wanted to note that the Hanover loafers and LE cords are sold!



brozek said:


> I just wanted to consolidate the things I still have available. Please click on the thumbnails for larger photos!
> 
> This is a vintage tie from O'Connell's - from way back when they were still known as O'Connell Lucas-Chelf (it looks like that's still their legal incorporation name, for what it's worth). It's brown with nautical emblematics, and it measures 54" long and 3 1/8" at the widest point. Asking just $12 shipped.
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/oconnellstie0041.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/oconnellstie0061.jpg/
> 
> Second, a pair of almost-new Bass saddle shoes in suede and brown leather, size 12 M. There's some minor scuffing on the uppers (which might just be box wear) and the soles are in excellent condition. I'm asking $27 shipped for these.
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/i/shoes0011.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/shoes0041.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/shoes0061.jpg/
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/shoes0101.jpg/
> In an effort to make spring hurry up, I've been sorting through my lighter-weight shoes. I have two pair of these Sperry canvas sneakers, and I always opt for the navy pair over this pair in olive. They're 12M, but fit a hair snug in the forefoot - probably best for a 11.5D-12C with socks or 12D without. I'm asking $20 shipped.
> https://img835.imageshack.us/i/sperry0011.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/sperry0021.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/sperry0031.jpg/


----------



## oldominion

All,

Please see my post titled "Alden Indy return woes" for details. Short version: I've got a pair of <one month old Alden Indys, size 11, that are a touch too large. I've worn them approximately ten times and there is no way in good conscience I could sell them as 'brand new'. They have been worn. Still, I'd love to retrieve the lion's share of my investment. If anyone is interested in taking them off my hands for $350 I would be much obliged. Photos upon request. PM me and I'll happily send the photos along.

I'm also posting this in the Sales Forum.

Thanks,
Oldominion


----------



## hookem12387

Would there be any interest here in a Gieves and Hawkes Savile Row double breasted, 3 piece tuxedo in ~40?


----------



## a4audi08

Shirts are $15 ea or 2/$27

B. BB red/white stripes. 16X34/34, traditional fit, traditional collar non iron

https://i56.tinypic.com/2cihekm.jpg
C. BB sz 16 34/35 Slim Fit, spread collar non iron. 
https://i51.tinypic.com/2ik9vlj.jpg

D. BB 16X 34 (ALSO HAVE A 16.5 IN EXACT SAME SHIRT). traditional fit, non iron traditional collar
https://i51.tinypic.com/14uakit.jpg

E. BB 16.5X35, slim fit non iron traditional collar STRETCH shirt (4% Lastol)
https://i51.tinypic.com/zssch0.jpg

F. BB BD, 16.5X34/35 non iron
https://i51.tinypic.com/20tlz4o.jpg

G. BB 16.5X33 Original polo shirt traditional fit BD non iron
https://i54.tinypic.com/2q1z39e.jpg

H. BB 16X34 BD
https://i53.tinypic.com/25045c6.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates, and some price drops. *

*Offers VERY welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I've consolidated my tweeds and suits into this single post--with price drops!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *1) CLASSIC Grey/white herringbone with patch pockets and leather buttons. Canvassed.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) LARGE, RECENT Burberry Alpaca/Wool mini-herringbone from Boyd's of Philadelphia* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a terrific jacket--and if you're a larger chap, you should grab it while you have the chance!
> 
> Made from 70% wool and 30% alpaca, the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and a lovely drape. It's also a classic mini-herringbone, and so very versatile. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, has a single vent, and a nod to the novacheck lining of the trenchcoats by the interior pocket. This was made in the USA, and sold by the Ivy-friendly store Boyd's of Philadelphia--which is still going very strong, as this is a recent Burberry! It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $45, or offer*
> 
> I believe that this is tagged a 52--see the interior label--but please see the measurements.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 21 3/4
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds022.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds026.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds023.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds025.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds027.jpg/
> 
> *3) Misty, Heathery Grey-Blue Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) Christian Dior Monsieur for Wallach's 3-piece suit Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely suit, and since I've been after a three-piece for a while I really wish it fit me.... But it's just a bit too big, damn my weight loss...
> 
> It's a traditional, classic mid-grey with subtle light blue, white, and reddish pinstripes. Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. The vest is also fully lined and has functional pockets, although it lacks a back adjuster. The trousers are flat-front and unlined.
> 
> This is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking $60 or lower offer. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 30 (+3)
> 
> Vest:
> 
> Pit to pit: 18 1/2
> Length (tip to tip): 27 1/2
> 
> https://img808.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds106.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds107.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds108.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds111.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds112.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds113.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds114.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds110.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds109.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds115.jpg/
> 
> *5) SMALL bespoke lightweight 1960s "Mad Men" sack suit Canvassed*
> 
> I often get requests for jackets and suits in smaller sizes--and this one certainly qualifies! This was made by Sang Cheong Tailors of Florida, and is a lovely classic 1960's style sack suit. The lapels are wonderfully and slickly narrow, and, while there's no fabric content listed, it's almost certainly a very lightweight wool--no doubt perfect for Florida! The fabric is lovely, and classically 1960s business suiting--my pictures don't do it justice. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent.
> 
> The trousers are pleated, and come complete with an integral belt--shown--although this could easily be removed.
> 
> This is an older suit--obviously, given its coolly authentic Mad Men cut!--and is very rumpled from storage throughout, so it needs a good dry clean and press. It also has either a very dusty collar in back or a slightly faded one in back (shown below). Given these issues and the age of this suit, I'll rate it as being in Good condition only--although having said that, it could easily be Very Good+ with a good dry-clean!
> 
> *As such, I'm asking just $35, or offer!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 18 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+ 2/34)
> Shoulder: 15 3/4
> Length: 27 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 14
> Inseam: 26 5/8 + 7/8" under, and 1 5/8" cuff.
> 
> https://img823.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds093.jpg/ https://img201.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds103.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds094.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds096.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds097.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds100.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds099.jpg/
> 
> *6) CLASSIC Hickey Freeman Customized 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) Beautiful and distinctive plaid Harris Tweed--although see note below!*
> 
> I bought this jacket on eBay for quite a bit more than I'm listing it here for.... I was very pleased with it when it arrives, but made the mistake of trusting the seller's measurements and not trying it on immediately, and it turns out it's just a tad too short.
> 
> This is wonderful plaid tweed, which, unlike many tweeds, is woven from such muted, natural colours that it both avoids the 1970s car salesman look and is utterly wearable in any situation where tweed can be worn. (I.e., everywhere apart from a formal ball or while voluntarily swimming.) This is half-lined and has a single vent. It does have one minor flaw--there's a very small snag hole in the tweed on the back of the collar near the shoulder (shown). However, owing both to the complexity of the tweed and the location of this flaw it's not at all noticeable--I didn't spot it until I was examining the coat carefully prior to listing it--and in any case could be darned by a competent dry-cleaner tailor. In addition to this flaw I should also note that on examining this jacket prior to listing I discovered that the Harris Tweed label was affixed at the corners only, rather than by the usual method of stitching along the length of the sides. I've seen this before, occasionally, but I thought that I must mention this just in case anyone would be concerned that this meant the label was, shall we say, an after-market addition. The tweed certainly has the heft and quality of Harris, but because of this odd label attachment and the flaw, *I'm asking under half what I paid for this, and including shipping in the price--and offers are still welcome*! Plus, my measurements are accurate!
> 
> So, this tweed is *merely $25, or offer!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds001.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds002.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds003.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds006.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds004.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds007.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds005.jpg/
> 
> *8) Huntington tweed with three patch pockets!* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *9) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?
> 
> Given it needs a press, *asking just $25, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/


----------



## swb120

The Navy/White LL Bean Norwegian, all of the OCBDs and the Talbott regimental are now *claimed.* Thank you!

And while this goes without saying, it also bears repeating: I am always open to trade for anything I post. My sizes: 44R suits, 36-38 waist, 16-34 shirt, 10D shoes.


----------



## jimmyfingers

just a friendly bump- still on the lookout of slim ocbd 16.5 33

do not worry if it has a small stain or imperfection, it is okay and I will take it

all colors, stripes, brands, etc


----------



## AlanC

hookem12387 said:


> Would there be any interest here in a Gieves and Hawkes Savile Row double breasted, 3 piece tuxedo in ~40?


Maybe. Is it bespoke or RTW? It's double breasted _and_ has a waistcoat?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

AlanC said:


> Maybe. Is it bespoke or RTW? It's double breasted _and_ has a waistcoat?


+1 on this..... actual measurements?


----------



## hookem12387

I'll have more details on the tux later today. Thanks for the interest, all.

EDIT: Also, pardon my ignorance, but how will I know if it's bespoke or RTW?


----------



## MRMstl

If it's bespoke, it won't have a size tag and will often have a "Tailored For: Joe Blow" label instead of a sizing label.


----------



## C. Sharp

Some clues, measurements that fall outside the standard RTW drop, allot of handwork sometimes a name of an individual in the pocket.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates* on Tweedydon/32rollandrock items!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation[/B], and International inquiries are welcome. Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, too!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> 1) 42R Moss green wool/cashmere jacket for Barney's.
> 
> This is an absolutely lovely jacket in a moss-green blend of 85% wool, 15% cashmere. It has a lovely hand, a beautiful drape, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and is ventless, in Flusser-preferred style. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $40, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 42R, but please see Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/32jackets010.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/32jackets009.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/32jackets011.jpg/
> 
> 2) 41R Land's End cotton jacket
> 
> This is a very nice light tan cotton jacket with patch pockets, a full lining, and a single vent. Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking $20, or offer
> 
> Tagged 41R, but please see Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/i/32jackets001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/32jackets011.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/32jackets004.jpg/ https://img585.imageshack.us/i/32jackets003.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/32jackets002.jpg/
> 
> 3) Polo linen jacket
> 
> This would be a lovely jacket for the summer! It has three patch pockets and is very unstructured and unlined. It's in Very Good condition, only because it seems to have received an unsympathetic press away from its apparent original 3/2 configuration, but this could easily be rectified.
> 
> Because of this, though, asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 24 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/i/32jackets015.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/32jackets016.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/32jackets014.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/32jackets013.jpg/
> 
> 4) 44L Land's End cord jacket
> 
> This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/32jackets018.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/32jackets017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/32jackets019.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/32jackets020.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/32jackets021.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/32jackets022.jpg/
> 
> 5) Vintage 3/2 sack in light moss green with brown striping
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 6) 39R BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 7) Brown basketweave Harris Tweed
> 
> Another lovely Harris Tweed in excellent condition, this is a classic brown basketweave with occasional flecks of blue and red throughout. This is half-lined and has a single vent. The only flaw is a very, very small tear in the lining under one arm, as shown.
> 
> Asking $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/32jackets033.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/32jackets034.jpg/ https://img209.imageshack.us/i/32jackets036.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/32jackets035.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/32jackets037.jpg/*


----------



## AlanC

A couple of great items for the larger Trad.

*Brooks Brothers* cashmere v-neck sweater (long sleeves)
Made in Great Britain
Tagged size: Large (would work for an XL, see chest measurement)
Chest P2P: 24"

$30 delivered CONUS

https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img4121bt.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img4123j.jpg/

*Polo* Ralph Lauren corduroy Harrington jacket
Great madras lining
Tagged size: XL
Chest P2P: 26"

$30 delivered CONUS

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img4118n.jpg/ https://img515.imageshack.us/i/img4120h.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img4125j.jpg/


----------



## Wisco

AlanC said:


> A couple of great items for the larger Trad.


Thanks for thinking of us "larger Trads". If only that Harrington wasn't green.....


----------



## hookem12387

Well, the Gieves tux was gone, but was bespoke given what yall have said about it. A real shame, since it was $40.


----------



## AlanC

Wisco said:


> Thanks for thinking of us "larger Trads". If only that Harrington wasn't green.....


Yes, but St. Patrick's Day is just around the corner.


----------



## CMDC

Eljo's 2B herringbone tweed sack
Tan w/hints of green and orange
Beautiful condition. No issues. Half lined

$45 conus

Pit to Pit: 22
Length BoC: 31
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5




























BB blue must iron Made in USA ocbd
15.5 x 34

$18 conus


----------



## closerlook

DROPS!
SEE BELOW:

CLOSET CLEARING
and a relisting

*DISCOUNTS WHEN YOU COMBINE
*

i can ship monday

Two Shetland sweater vests

jos. a bank vintage shetland Size Medium
argyle, navy sweater

18.5in across chest
25in in length

*$34 shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED
* 




Lord and Taylor
Shetland Cable Knit
Cardigan
Size L

19in across chest
27.5in length

*$34 Shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED
*




JOS A BANK
VINTAGE 
3/2 SACK
Glenn Plaid
single vent
two button sleeve (alterable)

Across chest pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Shoulders across: 18.25
Length from boc: 30in

*$55 Shipped >>> DROP $51 Shipped
*




Vintage Botany 500
3/2 Sack 
in Herringbone
narrow, 1960s lapel

Shoulders across: 18.5
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Chest pit to pit: 21 in
Length from boc: 28.5

*$55 Shipped >>> Drop $51 Shipped
*




Harris Tweed
NORDSTROM
crafted in the USA
Tagged 42R

across chest pit to pit:22.5in
Shoulders across: 19.5in
Sleeve 24.5in from shoulder to cuff + 2in
Length from BOC: 31

*$45 Shipped >>> DROP $40 shipped
*




Burberry Trench Coat
BURBERRY TRENCH COAT
W/ CHECK LINING 
ALSO COMES WITH WOOL LINER IN CHECK AS WELL

measurements:
underarm to underarm across chest: 22 in
length: 39.5 in
sleeve length [from underarm to cuff]: 16

missing one sleeve button - easily replaced.
there is a stain on the front of the coat that will need to be removed by an expert dry-cleaner.
It might cost some bucks, but if a dry cleaner knows what they are doing, this can be cleaned out.

COMES WITH FREE WOOL LINER

*$90 Shipped >>> DROP $85 SHIPPED
*




[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds and Blazers, c. 36-53--including several trad. grails!*

*FREE BROOKS BROTHERS SPECTACLES CASE!

I have a BB spectacles case knocking around that I don't use. Nothing special, but if you'd like it shipped to you with anything you pick up from me, left me know and I'll send it along! 
*

*I have several lovely tweeds and blazers to pass on today--many in desirable smaller sizes!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
[/CENTER]

*1) SMALL Huntington 3/2 sack, with throat latch, patch pockets, and more! Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*2) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets! Canvassed*

For many, a Brooks 3/2 sack with three patch pockets is something of a Grail, so if this describes you, and if this is your size, now's your chance!

This is a lovely, classic, 3/2 sack blazer by Brooks, with three patch pockets, including a patch chest pocket. This is from the older 346 line--NOT to be confused with the less than august version that's currently peddled by Brooks' marketeers through outlet stores. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single hook vent, and--obviously--was made in the USA. It has plain brass-coloured buttons. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it's only in Very Good condition--but with this done it will easily be in Excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer*

Tagged a 42R, but seems to run slightly smaller--please see *measurements*:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds012.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds015.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds014.jpg/ https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds016.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds013.jpg/

*3) Shetland tweed in moss-green herringbone Canvassed*

Along with a patchwork tweed, I've wanted a dark moss-green herringbone for ages--but I've yet to come across one in my size....

And not only is this a lovely moss-green herringbone tweed, but it's also a Shetland tweed--just as hardy as Harris or Donegal, but with a lovely softer drape and hand. This jacket is half-canvassed with a Anglophilic three-button front with subtle darting; it's also unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still sewn shut. It's fully lined.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Tagged a 42R, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds017.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds021.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds019.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds018.jpg/

4) *GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED 3/2 sack by The English Shop of Princeton--horn buttons, and more! Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*5) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*6) Barleycorn Harris Tweed Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*7) Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street, London, FUTURE BLAZER, with working cuffs! Canvassed*

This jacket would make a wonderful blazer! I believe that it's actually an orphan suit jacket, judging by the buttons--but since it's navy, all you'll need to do is have these swapped for plain brass, silver, or pewter buttons and this would make a perfectly decent blazer. (NOTE: I only advise this on this jacket as it's gorgeous, and is both the appropriate colour for a blazer and has pick-stitching on the lapels, so it would be a very easy conversion.)

Having noted that this should be considered a conversion project--although it could be worn as it is, if you like--here are a few of its features: It has pick stitching on the lapels, cuffs, and vent, and well as throughout the lining, working surgeon's cuffs, a striking brilliant blue full lining that's classically English, a single vent, and full canvassing. It's also in beautiful condition, except for a very small tear on the back just up from the hem that could be easily and cheaply be repaired by a competent tailor. However, given this flaw and my advice to change the buttons, I'm rating this as being only in Good condition, and hence

*Asking a very, very low $25, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds044.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds046.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds048.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds050.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds047.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds049r.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds051.jpg/

*8) Barney's of New York mossy green glen plaid jacket Canvassed*

This is a very pleasant mossy-green glen plaid jacket made in the USA for Barney's. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and in Flusser-approved fashion is ventless. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer*

Tagged 40R, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds053.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds056.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds057.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds058.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds059.jpg/

*9) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, *asking just $25 or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/

*10) LARGE, RECENT Burberry Alpaca/Wool mini-herringbone from Boyd's of Philadelphia* *Canvassed*

*Previously posted; now with price drop. Original thread here:*

This is a terrific jacket--and if you're a larger chap, you should grab it while you have the chance!

Made from 70% wool and 30% alpaca, the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and a lovely drape. It's also a classic mini-herringbone, and so very versatile. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, has a single vent, and a nod to the novacheck lining of the trenchcoats by the interior pocket. This was made in the USA, and sold by the Ivy-friendly store Boyd's of Philadelphia--which is still going very strong, as this is a recent Burberry! It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $40 or offer*

I believe that this is tagged a 52--see the interior label--but please see the measurements.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds022.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds026.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds023.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds025.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds027.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Saks Fifth Ave. cashmere coat; Barbour Polar Quilt coat*

*I have two coats to pass along today, both of which date from my FatTweedy days, and both of which have been languishing as I put off listing them, both for reasons of sentiment and laziness about posting! *

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere coat*

This is a lovely coat--thick, heavy cashmere in a lovely rich camel colour that my pictures turned to washed-out beige... So, please don't be put off by them!

This coat is a lovely, thick, heavy cashmere--not the thin stuff that's available now. It's also very well-made, being half-canvassed, fully lined, and with a hook vent. The exterior pockets are lined with either suede or thick cotton duck, with the right one having a functional change pocket inside. And, of course, it's terrifically cut.

However, it does have some flaws--although these are mainly lining issues. The lining under both armholes is frayed and torn, and needs to be patched--a competent dry-cleaner tailor should be able to do this. The lining under the flaps of the front pockets is also frayed and worn, as shown--again, an easy patch, unless you'd like to ignore this as it won't get worse quickly, and could be readily fixed if it did. There are also small rubbed patches from wear on the right sleeve by the shoulder, by the hook vent, and near the hem, on the front, as well as on the elbows. These are from abrasion from wear, and so give the coat a lovely, lived-in old-money WASP-y feel... However, they do render it unsuitable as a business coat and mean it should be a more casual weekend or evening coat--and one that would be absolutely perfect for dates, being formal, yet, now, owing to its acquired patina and hence sprezzatura, not!

Given this, this coat is in Good condition, and so I'm asking just *$60, or offer*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 27
Length: 46
Shoulder: 20 1/2

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/b114h.jpg/ https://img513.imageshack.us/i/b115.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/b117.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/b123.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/b116i.jpg/

Tear under sleeve (found on both sides; this is the worst affected):

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/b120d.jpg/

Tears under pocket flaps:

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/b121p.jpg/

Rub marks on sleeve (similar one by hem on front):

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/b122y.jpg/

Rub by vent:

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/b124.jpg/

*2) Barbour Polarquilt*

*Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Dior suit and the small Mad Men-style bespoke suit have also now been claimed.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Some new things and some reductions...*

Brooks Brothers "Makers" charcoal pinstripe, 3/2 sack, tagged . This is in very nice condition. Its tagged a 41 R and the approximate measurements are: Chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 19", length BOC 30". Trousers waist 19" (all let out), inseam 29 with 1 5/8" cuffs and at least 1 1/4" turned under (probably doubled). Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/bbpin.jpg/ https://img524.imageshack.us/i/bbpin1.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bbpin2.jpg/

This is a beautiful pair of Lloyd & Haig black monk straps, size 10 D. L&H was a New York chain that sold high quality shoes badged with their own name. I've never been able to determine the makers they used. These are in excellent condition with plenty of wear remaining to both the heels and soles. The uppers are in great shape, safe a couple of minor nicks to the toe areas. You can see these in the pictures. These are Goodyear welted. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/59914857.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/lh2n.jpg/ https://img195.imageshack.us/i/lh1mn.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/lh4f.jpg/

Two identical tan Baracuta jackets. Both are in excellent used condition, with no apparent flaws. The first is a 40 R *GONE*, the second a 46 R. Both are cotton blends. $55 for either jacket shipped CONUS

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/bara40.jpg/ https://img148.imageshack.us/i/bara401.jpg/ 40 R

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/bara46.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/bara461.jpg/ 46 R

*Three BB OCBDs.*

The first is a vintage pink with unlined collar. Tagged 15/33. Very nice condition, Asking $25 shipped CONUS

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/pinkocbd15.jpg/

Number two is also pink, but it is NWOT and tagged 17/34. This is made in USA Supima cotton and in perfect condition. Asking $30 shipped CONUS

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/pinkocbdnwt.jpg/

Third is a vintage white with unlined collar, tagged 16/32. Very nice condition. Asking $25 shipped CONUS

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/whiteocbd.jpg/

A 100% cashmere v-neck sweater from Forte. Excellent condition. No pilling. It is a deep Forest green. The sweater is untagged, but measures approximately: 22" pit-to-pit, 26.5" top of collar to bottom and 24" sleeves.
Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/forteg.jpg/

Faconnable split toe bluchers with Vibram soles, size 12 D. These are tagged Faconnable, but were made by Allen Edmonds. I bought them from the Port Washington Shoes eBay site which was operated by AE. The Paypal payment went to AE. These are great shoes, but a bit too small for me. I would say they fit like a true 12 D. I probably wore them a half dozen times and always kept them with trees. Asking $85 shipped CONUS

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/fackr.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/fac1.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/fac2.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

First a pair that no trad should be able to resist and they just don't make them any more, at least not in the USA, which these were. A pair of Bass Weejuns in VERY lightly used condition. These were probably worn only once or twice. They are Brush Off with leather soles and combination heels. Made in the USA versions of this shoe in this good condition are very hard to find. Size 9.5 D *GONE*
[URL="https://]
*MORE WEEJUN PICS:* https://img196.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=weejuns.jpg

Finally, a mint condition BB OCBD red university stripe. Great collar roll and made in USA. This is for a smaller guy or, perhaps, one of your sons. 14 1/2 - 33. Asking $24 *>>NOW $20.00* *>>NOW $17.50* shipped CONUS

*MORE OCBD PICS:* https://img94.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbunired.jpg

[URL="https://]

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* *>> NOW $25* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
[URL="https://]


----------



## Cardinals5

More drops and adding lots of braces, ties, a BB ocbd, blackwatch sc in linen, and an unbelieveable Harris tweed.

Ties - all in excellent condition and will ship in boxes. Prices include CONUS shipping. Discount for multiple purchases.



Saks 5th Avenue. Silver silk knit. 1 3/4" wide. SOLD
PRL silk *grenadine* with stripe. Made by hand. 2 7/8" wide. SOLD
Robert Talbott *wool challis*. 3" wide SOLD
H. Stockton 50oz *ancient madder*. 3 1/2" wide. SOLD



BB black label (vintage). 100% silk. 3 1/4" wide. $12.00
PRL. 100% silk. Made by hand. 3 1/2" wide SOLD
Ferragamo fly-fishing tie. 3 1/2" wide SOLD

Braces - all prices include CONUS shipping. Discount for multiple purchases. *Please include the number when PMing.*

1. Colours. Grosgrain nylon. Leather fittings. $12.00


2. Leonard. 100% silk. Made in Italy. $13.00


3. Colours. Grosgrain nylon. Leather fittings. SOLD


4. Mystery-maker. Made in England. 100% silk. Silk fittings. SOLD


5. PRL. 100% leather. SOLD


6. Cole Haan. Lizard (presumably) fittings. $13.00


7. Jean Casauewe?? Greenwich, CT. Grosgrain nylon. Padded straps. Leather fittings. SOLD


8. Mystery-maker. Made in England. Grosgrain nylon. Leather fittings. $12.00


9. Mystery-maker. 100% silk. Leather fittings. $13.00


10. Brooks Brothers. Grosgrain. Leather fittings. SOLD


11. Mystery-maker. Made in England. Goatskin fittings. $15.00


Leatherman Ltd fly-fishing belt. Very good condition. Size 42 (for a 40" waist). Brass hardware

Price: SOLD


Mystery-maker South Carolina state flag belt. Size 38 (for a 36" waist). Very good condition. Brass hardware.

Price: $9.00<<11.00<<13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers light blue ocbd with an unlined collar. Worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x33
Neck: 17"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*Dang - no one wants this quality sweater? It's got ivy credentials to burn.*
Cox Moore for Eljos 100% lambswool collared pullover sweater. Made in England. Excellent condition - worn, but no flaws.
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for at least 35" shirt sleeves or shorter)

Price: $12.00<<15.00<<18.00<<20.00<<23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*Made in England saddle-shoulder shetland for $17.50!*
Savile Row shetland wool crewneck sweater. Saddle shoulders. *Made in England*. Color is a true red. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Tagged: Large, but more like a medium
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 32.5" (cuffed and unstretched - should be good for up to 36" shirt sleeves)

Price: SOLD


*BB charcoal worsteds for $20! Talk about your basic stuff - and no one wants them?*
Brooks Brothers charcoal worsted trousers. Presumably 100% wool. Flat front. No condition issues, no flaws.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 30.5"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: SOLD - Thanks!


Lands End blackwatch sport coat. 100% linen. *2B SACK.* Fully lined in bemberg. Single vent. Made in USA. Very good condition - no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 46R
Chest: 50"
Waist: 48.5"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 31.25

Price: $SOLD


Geoffrey Highland Crafts (Royal Mile Scotland) Harris tweed. Usually I leave the superlatives out since I assume most everyone knows the quality of the various items for sale in the thrift exchange, but this one made me stop in my tracks at the thrift store. It's essential new without tags - no signs of wear. The Harris tweed is like a carpet - very thick and stiff - if this thing's not bulletproff then I'm a monkey's uncle. It's a quintessentially British style - 2B darted front, dual vents, hacking pockets, and single button sleeves (fairly rare). Everything is in fantastic condition - the leather buttons, the tweed, the lining - all show no signs of wear. Made in Britain.

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 24.5"
BOC: 30"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Brown with red windowpane and ocre, green, and purple stripes. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Natural shoulders, swelled edges, fully canvassed, and single vent. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 40R
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 18 1/4"
Sleeves: 24 1/2"
BOC: 30"

Price: $20.0023.50<<27.50<<30.00<<35.00<<40 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone should jump on that Harris tweed from Cards--it's wonderful!

And that beautiful Corbin should have been claimed a long time ago...


----------



## ArtVandalay

3/2 Harris Tweed 
https://img809.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes015.jpg/ 
CLAIMED

Lands End Made in USA Repp Tie
Red/Blue/Yellow/Green 
Measures 3"/59.5"
A few wrinkles in the knot area.
Asking $15 shipped 
https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

A buffalo plaid hunting shirt by LL Bean, made in USA, size medium. This is heavyweight, 85 percent wool, 15 percent nylon, more appropriate as a jacket than a shirt. Zero flaws. $30 CONUS or offer. Also, I have a vintage NIB carving set by Robeson Cutlery, made sometime between 1950 and 1972. Didn't post photos here, because it's not clothes, but it is gorgeous. Robeson was quality stuff. PM with interest.


----------



## closerlook

MORE DROPS!
SEE BELOW:

CLOSET CLEARING
and a relisting

*DISCOUNTS WHEN YOU COMBINE
*

i can ship monday

Two Shetland sweater vests

jos. a bank vintage shetland Size Medium
argyle, navy sweater

18.5in across chest
25in in length

*$34 shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped
* 




Lord and Taylor
Shetland Cable Knit
Cardigan
Size L

19in across chest
27.5in length

*$34 Shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped
*




JOS A BANK
VINTAGE 
3/2 SACK
Glenn Plaid
single vent
two button sleeve (alterable)

Across chest pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Shoulders across: 18.25
Length from boc: 30in

*$55 Shipped >>> DROP $51 Shipped >>> $48 SHIPPED
*




Vintage Botany 500
3/2 Sack 
in Herringbone
narrow, 1960s lapel

Shoulders across: 18.5
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Chest pit to pit: 21 in
Length from boc: 28.5

*$55 Shipped >>> Drop $51 Shipped >>> $48 Shipped
*




Harris Tweed
NORDSTROM
crafted in the USA
Tagged 42R

across chest pit to pit:22.5in
Shoulders across: 19.5in
Sleeve 24.5in from shoulder to cuff + 2in
Length from BOC: 31

*$45 Shipped >>> DROP $40 shipped >>> $38 Shipped
*




Burberry Trench Coat
BURBERRY TRENCH COAT

* THE BURBERRY TRENCH HAS BEEN CLAIMED*.


----------



## closerlook

AE SHELL CORDOVAN LEEDS
NEW IN BOX
BURGUNDY (but of course AE shell is more of a brownish burgundy)
8.5 D
*CLAIMED*


----------



## swb120

*In honor of pitchers and catchers reporting today, everything is now CHEAPER!*

All shoes in very good to like new condition!

Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings - 10.5A - $70>*$65 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0890m.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0891fq.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0892ke.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0893.jpg/

Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - 8EE - $75>*$70 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/

Like new Allen Edmonds Glenfield loafers - slight surface scuffings - just need a good polishing to cover - 11.5B - $65>*$60 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img0901h.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img0903df.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0904cz.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img0905x.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img0906ls.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0907j.jpg/

Lightly used pair of Magnanni "Pamplona" Calf & Deer Skin Lace-Up Oxfords Cap Toe, size 10D. Purchased by me at Larrimor's in Pittsburgh for $275ish, these have only been worn a few times. Made in Spain." Asking $85>$75>$68>*$64 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img5967m.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img5971p.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/img5973b.jpg/ https://img408.imageshack.us/i/img5972p.jpg/

old school Brooks Brothers tan v-neck. Beautiful: pure lambswool, tagged size 40, made in England - asking $30>*$25 shipped*
Chest - 40
Length - 25
https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img0883af.jpg/

*US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking $75>$65>*$55 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/

Lovely black split-toe bluchers, sz 11D (US size). Made by William Chatsworth, Benchmade in England, Goodyear welted shoe of high quality. Leather uppers in very good condition; insoles and outsoles show some wear, but have lots of life left. In need of a good polish, but otherwise excellent shoes! Measures: 12.5" x 4.5" Asking $45>$35>*$25 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago).

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5732i.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5733r.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5735an.jpg/

Allen Edmonds burgundy "Back Bay" blucher cap toe, sz 10.5D. Rubber soles. Excellent condition. Measures: 12.5" x 4.25" *CLAIMED*

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5780h.jpg/ https://img442.imageshack.us/i/img5781x.jpg/ https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img5784d.jpg/ https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img5785v.jpg/[/QUOTE]

So who among us remembers these socks from his Preppy Handbook days of the mid-80s? Here's a pair of brand new "seaspray green" Lacoste socks, made in USA. My son's snake is not included. *CLAIMED*


----------



## closerlook

^^^ considering how great those socks would look with my unlined lhs.

ALSO:
Guys, *speaking of shoes going cheap*, I saw a pair of park avenues at the local "vintage" "boutique" in 8.5 D yesterday for something like 50 bucks. they were resoled, but that's still probably a good deal. they are a half-size too big for me, so if anyone wants them, I'd be glad to pick them up for you.

they are black.


----------



## swb120

closerlook said:


> ^^^ considering how great those socks would look with my unlined lhs.


As always, in the spirit of the Trad Forum, I'm happy to *trade*!


----------



## closerlook

swb120 said:


> As always, in the spirit of the Trad Forum, I'm happy to *trade*!


perhaps for a tie?


----------



## swb120

Sure! Always looking for emblematic or regimentals in 3.5"-3.75" width. Feel free to PM me...I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops on these TIES!!!*

Here's a load of ties up for sale. Fabric/Country/Length/Width listed. Prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Discounts available if you take multiple ties.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/
Set 1 L-R:
1. Brooks Brothers Makers, USA/60"/3.75" - *$9*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers *CLAIMED*
3. Lands End *CLAIMED*

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Set 2 L-R:
1. Robert Talbott for Hunt Club Clothiers, Silk/USA/58.5"/3.75" - *$9*
2. Scotland House LTD Plaid Wool/Scotland/57.5"/3.25" - *$9 *(A wrinkle in the same place as the LE above.)
3. Bert Pulitzer, Silk/USA/56"/3.75" - *$9*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes007.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes009.jpg/
Set 3 L-R: 
1. Lands End Blue/White Repp *CLAIMED*
2. Boston Traders USA/Silk/56.5"/3.5" *$9*

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*$14 *shipped
​ *Lands End Lambswool Argyle Cardigan Sweater*
Made In Ireland
Marked size medium
22.5" Pit to Pit
27" Length TOC
18.5 Shoulders
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes004.jpg/
Asking *$19* shipped CONUS.

****Hunt Club 3/2.5 Tweed Jacket****
-Marked Size 42 Regular
-I don't know what to call this one. It's not quite a 3/2... it sorta rolls halfway. It's definitely not a true 3-button either. I think I've seen Giuseppe refer to these as a "3/2.5" roll. 
-It has patch pockets...
...however, it is also ventless.
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/
Measurements: 
22.5" Pit to Pit
19.5" Shoulders
23.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length from BOC

*$23* shipped CONUS or offer


----------



## andcounting

*Offers and trades welcome! *(I'm 46r, 40 waist, 18 neck, 10.5 shoe) Looking for pants, odd jackets, suits, shoes... oh wait - everything!

Updates and drops.

*
Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack jacket in a great pattern - ***camel hair***. Very soft. *Made in USA.* Tagged *42* XL, but ya know...

Chest: 21"
Sleeve, from seam to cuff: 27"
Shoulders: 19"
Length, base of collar to hem: 34"
$45 *> $40 conus*

















Next is a Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 *> 40* shipped.

















Old wash and wear JAB poplin jacket. 3/2 delight. 1/3 lined. Great shape. *Made in USA*

Seems like a *46L* . Pits are 24". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 27" sleeves.

35 > *SOLD*










This is a very *dark blue suit* 3/2 sack. Quarter lined. Brand is Harwell's (seems an old TN brand). This suit is flawless, I can hardly tell it was worn.

Not Tagged, seems *38R*ish. Measures 20.5" from pit to pit. Length is 30.5" from base of collar. Sleeve is 23". Across shoulder is 18".

Pants measure 16" with inseam of 28". Flat front with cuffs.

*SOLD*










And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















Allen Edmonds *8.5 D* Seneca. Soles are barely worn. 4365

50 > *40* shipped.


----------



## maximar

maximar said:


> *Oliver People's Riley* (P3 style)
> Dark mahogany. size is 48mm. Comes with case. Asking $138


Eye: 48 
D.B.L. 21 
Temple 146

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/dsc06933b.jpg/

















[/URL]


----------



## maximar

For sale are the following:

*Alden LHS Model 985 size 9 D in Shell Cordovan Leather Made in USA.* These are used but in very good condition. They were purchased first quality and only worn by me. The sole still has plenty of life on them. These are originally color 8 but I applied a thin layer of black to make them deep burgundy. That explains the antique tone. The pictures will tell you what I mean. I did not have much luck with the soles. They seem to resist the dye. I don't know what Alden does to their leather soles that seals them like that. I purchased these for $525, *my asking price $330 CONUS*. PM only if interested. Try on a pair in a store near you to get the feel of the shoes. According to Alden of Carmel, the Van last is about half size bigger than regular. I wear a 9e and these fit fine with allowance on the toe.


















*Sanders & Sanders Longwing Black Bluchers in Calf. The size is 9 EE.* These are Made in England and I purchased them straight from Sanders for $275+. I hardly wore these. The gold emblem on the soles were there the last time I wore them but I walked on a chipped ice parking lot. Sanders makes shoes for J. Press. They use to sell these in pebble grain two years ago. *Asking price is $225 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## swb120

^^^^ man, are those awesome glasses.


----------



## chadn2000

I have a like new pair of Quoddy boat shoes. They're size 10.5 in brown with a camp sole. Asking $100. PM with email address for pics.

Chad


----------



## Mississippi Mud

cenelson43 said:


> I have a like new pair of Quoddy boat shoes. They're size 10.5 in brown with a camp sole. Asking $100. PM with email address for pics.
> 
> Chad


Just missed me by a half size. Damn.


----------



## hookem12387

cenelson43 said:


> I have a like new pair of Quoddy boat shoes. They're size 10.5 in brown with a camp sole. Asking $100. PM with email address for pics.
> 
> Chad


 Wish I had money. Agh. Good deal for someone!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining 32rollandrock/Tweedydon sale items--with price drops all 'round!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 42R Moss green wool/cashmere jacket for Barney's.*

This is an absolutely lovely jacket in a moss-green blend of 85% wool, 15% cashmere. It has a lovely hand, a beautiful drape, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and is ventless, in Flusser-preferred style. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $30 or offer.*

Tagged 42R, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/32jackets008.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/32jackets010.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/32jackets009.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/32jackets011.jpg/

*2) 41R Land's End cotton jacket*

This is a very nice light tan cotton jacket with patch pockets, a full lining, and a single vent. Made in the USA.

*Asking $20, or offer*

Tagged 41R, but please see Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30

https://img525.imageshack.us/i/32jackets001.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/32jackets004.jpg/ https://img585.imageshack.us/i/32jackets003.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/32jackets002.jpg/

*3) Polo linen jacket*

This would be a lovely jacket for the summer! It has three patch pockets and is very unstructured and unlined. It's in Very Good condition, only because it seems to have received an unsympathetic press away from its apparent original 3/2 configuration, but this could easily be rectified.

Because of this, though, asking just *$22, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/32jackets015.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/32jackets016.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/32jackets014.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/32jackets013.jpg/

*4) 44L Land's End cord jacket*

This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30 or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/32jackets018.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/32jackets017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/32jackets019.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/32jackets020.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/32jackets021.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/32jackets022.jpg/

*5) Brown basketweave Harris Tweed*

*Claimed!*

*SWEATERS:*

SIZING: Please note that measurements have been provided for all items, and should be preferred to the tagged sizes, which can vary a lot across brands, especially for handloomed items. The *chest measurement* is from pit to pit, laid flat; the* length* is from the bottom of the collar at the back, and the *sleeve *is from the middle of the collar to the cuff.

*1) Size L Beautiful Pendleton Aran sweater. *

This is beautiful! No country of origin listed, but it's almost certainly made in the USA. This has a slipped stitch on the shoulder, and some small bits of green wool fluff on one arms from the J. Peterman that it was stored with that will come off easily; the tag is also off on one side. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $30, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 24
Length: 26
Sleeve: 36

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters004.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters005.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters007.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters008.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters006.jpg/

*2) Scottish Aran Sweater from West Highland Woollens*

*Claimed!*

*3) J. Peterman Equadorian cardigan*

This originally cost a fortune, but you're getting it here cheaply, in part because I can't be bothered to think of the sort of backstory that J. Peterman's catalogue specialized in for its clothing and which pushes it into the three figures price range! BUT, this is a lovely thick, heavy cardigan with very functional pockets from the famed J. Peterman Co. of Lexington, in excellent condition, and I'm...

*Asking just $22, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 27
Sleeve: 36

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters022.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters021.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters023.jpg/

*SHIRTS*

*1) Size M Woolrich *

In a small buffalo plaid, this shirt has a small fray on the placket (shown) and a tiny white spot on the front pocket (shown). Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking $10*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/shirts001w.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/shirts004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/shirts002.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/shirts003.jpg/

*2) 16.5-35 Land's End OCBD*

In pale yellow; rumpled, but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking $13*

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/shirts005.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/shirts006.jpg/

*3) 17-36 BB straight collar.*

In excellent condition, EXCEPT for a very faint and small mark on the pocket (shown).

*Asking $13*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/shirts007.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/shirts008.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/shirts009t.jpg/

*4) 16.5 / 42 Mastai Ferretti straight collar*

In excellent condition, BUT it has "DM" monogrammed on the mid-chest.

*Asking $10*

https://img89.imageshack.us/i/shirts010y.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/shirts011.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/shirts012.jpg/

*5) 16.5-34 BB OCBD*

Traditional fit, but non-iron. In excellent condition.

*Asking $14*

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/shirts013.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/shirts014.jpg/

*6) 15.5- 32/33 Nautica*

In pale yellow. Has two pinpricks on the collar, otherwise in Very Good condition.

*Asking $10*

https://img573.imageshack.us/i/shirts016.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/shirts017d.jpg/

*7) Tom James Executive Collection.*

No size; collar laid flat is 21", sleeves are 33", chest is 28" (!). has a laundry mark inside the collar, otherwise in excellent, if HUGE, condition!

*Asking $12*

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/shirts022.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/shirts023.jpg/

*8) Size M J. Crew*

This has a small brown mark on the pocket (shown) which I'm sure will come out with laundering. However, given this this is *FREE* with another item!

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/shirts021.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/shirts020.jpg/ https://img151.imageshack.us/i/shirts019.jpg/


----------



## The Rambler

Mississippi Mud said:


> Just missed me by a half size. Damn.


Which way, Mud? They run big.


----------



## zbix

*Price Drops*

PM me if you have any questions or with any offers for shoes size 11-11.5 or jackets 42R or 44S

Allen Edmonds - Saratoga 12AA - $65 Shipped

These things are awesome. They're the discontinued tasseled loafer similar to the Grayson, but with a higher vamp and different tassel. These are in beautiful condition. They've maybe been worn a couple times with hardly any creasing.

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5550b.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5551d.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5553u.jpg/https://img546.imageshack.us/i/img5556.jpg/https://img404.imageshack.us/i/img5557s.jpg/

Allen Edmonds - Westbrook 9D - $40 Shipped

A little bit of wear on the soles, but the uppers are in perfect condition with no creasing.

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img5542wz.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img5543sr.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5545f.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/img5546f.jpg/https://img585.imageshack.us/i/img5547.jpg/

Brooks Brothers NWT Odd Jacket 44L - $50 shipped

23" pit to pit; 26" sleeve; 33" jacket length

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img5578f.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5579d.jpg/https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img5580g.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5582o.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5583ua.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img5575z.jpg/


----------



## rastaman8

*Barbour Classic Beaufort Jacket 38 w/ hood (Olive) (LIKE NEW) -- $375 SHIPPED*

Barbour Classic Beaufort Jacket 38 w/ hood (Olive) (LIKE NEW) --$375 SHIPPED

I have worn this only a few times and still have all receipts/warranty information! Paid $400.

I recently lost a lot of weight, so it no longer fits, but I loved this coat!

Check out () for a picture and specs.


----------



## Patrick06790

SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

Here's one for the larger guys - tagged 48ML, flannel Brooks Brothers blazer. The only flaw I see is a little collar creep. That and the owner must have had a cat. I took a whack at it with a brush but it could use a good cleaning, and you can get the collar pressed at the same time.

Flannel, 3/2 sack, navy, minimal lining and shoulder, patch/flap pockets, dead sheep logo on buttons.

Pit to pit 25 inches
Sleeves 25 1/2
Shoulder 20 1/2
Length from top of collar 33

$45 shipped CONUS










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1226.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1227.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1228.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1229.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1230.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

Agreed. If I knew how they'd fit on my face, they would be gone by now.



swb120 said:


> ^^^^ man, are those awesome glasses.


----------



## CMDC

*DROP*



CMDC said:


> Eljo's 2B herringbone tweed sack
> Tan w/hints of green and orange
> Beautiful condition. No issues. Half lined
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length BoC: 31
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Updates and price drops!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *FREE BROOKS BROTHERS SPECTACLES CASE!
> 
> I have a BB spectacles case knocking around that I don't use. Nothing special, but if you'd like it shipped to you with anything you pick up from me, left me know and I'll send it along!
> *
> 
> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *1) SMALL Huntington 3/2 sack, with throat latch, patch pockets, and more! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Shetland tweed in moss-green herringbone Canvassed*
> 
> Along with a patchwork tweed, I've wanted a dark moss-green herringbone for ages--but I've yet to come across one in my size....
> 
> And not only is this a lovely moss-green herringbone tweed, but it's also a Shetland tweed--just as hardy as Harris or Donegal, but with a lovely softer drape and hand. This jacket is half-canvassed with a Anglophilic three-button front with subtle darting; it's also unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still sewn shut. It's fully lined.
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer.*
> 
> Tagged a 42R, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds017.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds021.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds019.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds018.jpg/
> 
> 4) *GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED 3/2 sack by The English Shop of Princeton--horn buttons, and more! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) Barleycorn Harris Tweed Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street, London, FUTURE BLAZER, with working cuffs! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *8) Barney's of New York mossy green glen plaid jacket Canvassed*
> 
> This is a very pleasant mossy-green glen plaid jacket made in the USA for Barney's. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and in Flusser-approved fashion is ventless. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer*
> 
> Tagged 40R, but please see *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 28
> 
> https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds053.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds056.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds057.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds058.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds059.jpg/
> 
> *9) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?
> 
> Given it needs a press, *asking just $22 or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/
> 
> *10) LARGE, RECENT Burberry Alpaca/Wool mini-herringbone from Boyd's of Philadelphia* *Canvassed*
> 
> This is a terrific jacket--and if you're a larger chap, you should grab it while you have the chance!
> 
> Made from 70% wool and 30% alpaca, the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and a lovely drape. It's also a classic mini-herringbone, and so very versatile. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, has a single vent, and a nod to the novacheck lining of the trenchcoats by the interior pocket. This was made in the USA, and sold by the Ivy-friendly store Boyd's of Philadelphia--which is still going very strong, as this is a recent Burberry! It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $38 or offer*
> 
> I believe that this is tagged a 52--see the interior label--but please see the measurements.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 21 3/4
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> https://img832.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds022.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds026.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds023.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds025.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds027.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere coat*

*PRICE DROP!*

This is a lovely coat--thick, heavy cashmere in a lovely rich camel colour that my pictures turned to washed-out beige... So, please don't be put off by them!

This coat is a lovely, thick, heavy cashmere--not the thin stuff that's available now. It's also very well-made, being half-canvassed, fully lined, and with a hook vent. The exterior pockets are lined with either suede or thick cotton duck, with the right one having a functional change pocket inside. And, of course, it's terrifically cut.

However, it does have some flaws--although these are mainly lining issues. The lining under both armholes is frayed and torn, and needs to be patched--a competent dry-cleaner tailor should be able to do this. The lining under the flaps of the front pockets is also frayed and worn, as shown--again, an easy patch, unless you'd like to ignore this as it won't get worse quickly, and could be readily fixed if it did. There are also small rubbed patches from wear on the right sleeve by the shoulder, by the hook vent, and near the hem, on the front, as well as on the elbows. These are from abrasion from wear, and so give the coat a lovely, lived-in old-money WASP-y feel... However, they do render it unsuitable as a business coat and mean it should be a more casual weekend or evening coat--and one that would be absolutely perfect for dates, being formal, yet, now, owing to its acquired patina and hence sprezzatura, not!

Given this, this coat is in Good condition, and so I'm asking just *$50 or offer*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 27
Length: 46
Shoulder: 20 1/2

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/b114h.jpg/ https://img513.imageshack.us/i/b115.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/b117.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/b123.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/b116i.jpg/

Tear under sleeve (found on both sides; this is the worst affected):

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/b120d.jpg/

Tears under pocket flaps:

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/b121p.jpg/

Rub marks on sleeve (similar one by hem on front):

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/b122y.jpg/

Rub by vent:

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/b124.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Various odds and ends that are hanging around.

Make me an offer!

*Brooks Brothers* cashmere v-neck sweater (long sleeves)
Made in Great Britain
Tagged size: Large (would work for an XL, see chest measurement)
Chest P2P: 24"

*NOW $25!* $30 delivered CONUS

https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img4121bt.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img4123j.jpg/

*Polo* Ralph Lauren corduroy Harrington jacket
Great madras lining
Tagged size: XL
Chest P2P: 26"

*NOW $25! * $30 delivered CONUS

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img4118n.jpg/ https://img515.imageshack.us/i/img4120h.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img4125j.jpg/

*Pringle Scotland* polo shirt
Tagged size: L (P2P: ~24")

Retail: $100+

Your price: *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*RRL* Chambray shirt
Tagged size: L

*NOW $45!* $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P: 25
Neck: 16.25"
Sleeve: 34.5"

  

*L.L. Bean* cords
Made in USA
Tagged size: 36 (see measurements!)
"As New" condition, plain front, flapped rear pockets

Hand measures to 35 waist x 34 inseam (+1.25" to let, plenty of room for cuffs for most)

*NOW $25!* $30 delivered CONUS

  

*Ashford & Brooks* scales of justice emblematic
Hand Made, All Silk, 3.75" wide
*NOW $15!* $18 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*Barbour* shooting vest
Made in England
Estimated size: 40/42(No tagged size)

Chest, P2P: 22.5"

Your price: *Now $40!* 55 $65

Suede shooting patches, game pocket on reverse, great Barbour check lining.

 

*Corbin* for The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 green blazer
I purchased this a couple of years ago from Patrick, haven't worn it, need to move it along.

Estimated size: 38R (no tagged size, see measurements)

*Now $30!* $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P: 20.5"
Length, from BOC: 30.5
Shoulder: 17.75"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 7/8"

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img3893e.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img3894m.jpg/ 

*Samuelsohn* 2-button sack suit, navy pinstripe
Tagged size: 38R
Overall solid condition, bought this on the exchange, but haven't worn it, need to move it along. Samuelsohn is great stuff. Could stand a dry cleaning.

*Now $30!*35 $40 delivered CONUS

Chest, P2P: 21.5
Length, from BOC: 30 1/8
Shoulder: 17.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 1/8"

Waist: 17.5" (none to let)
Inseam: 30 (+1" to let + 1.75" cuffs)

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img3890g.jpg/ https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img3888j.jpg/ 

*Brooks Brothers* white OCBD
16 x 34
Made in USA
*NOW $20!* $22 shipped CONUS, Paypal



*Brooks Brothers* vintage black label tie
Some discoloration to the tipping, no problems with the silk.
*NOW $12!* $15 delivered CONUS


----------



## closerlook

MORE DROPS!
SEE BELOW:

CLOSET CLEARING
and a relisting

*DISCOUNTS WHEN YOU COMBINE
*

i can ship monday

Two Shetland sweater vests

jos. a bank vintage shetland Size Medium
argyle, navy sweater

18.5in across chest
25in in length

*$34 shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped >>>$27 Shipped
* 




Lord and Taylor
Shetland Cable Knit
Cardigan
Size L

19in across chest
27.5in length

*$34 Shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped>>>$27 Shipped
*




JOS A BANK
VINTAGE 
3/2 SACK
Glenn Plaid
single vent
two button sleeve (alterable)

Across chest pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Shoulders across: 18.25
Length from boc: 30in

*$55 Shipped >>> DROP $51 Shipped >>> $48 SHIPPED >>> $46 shippped
*




Vintage Botany 500
3/2 Sack 
in Herringbone
narrow, 1960s lapel

*CLAIMED.
*

Harris Tweed
NORDSTROM
crafted in the USA
Tagged 42R

across chest pit to pit:22.5in
Shoulders across: 19.5in
Sleeve 24.5in from shoulder to cuff + 2in
Length from BOC: 31

*$45 Shipped >>> DROP $40 shipped >>> $38 Shipped>>> $36 Shipped
*


----------



## Cardinals5

*DROPS*

Braces - all prices include CONUS shipping. Discount for multiple purchases. *Please include the number when PMing.*

1. Colours. Grosgrain nylon. Leather fittings. $10.00


2. Leonard. 100% silk. Made in Italy. $11.00


3. Colours. Grosgrain nylon. Leather fittings. 10.00


4. Mystery-maker. Made in England. 100% silk. Silk fittings. 12.00


6. Cole Haan. Lizard (presumably) fittings. $11.00


8. Mystery-maker. Made in England. Grosgrain nylon. Leather fittings. $10.00


9. Mystery-maker. 100% silk. Leather fittings. $11.00


11. Mystery-maker. Made in England. Goatskin fittings. $13.00


https://s695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/?action=view&current=bb44008.jpg

Brooks Brothers light blue ocbd with an unlined collar. Worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x33
Neck: 17"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

When I can't sell a 3/2 sack jacket I often harvest the buttons in case I want to replace/change them on one of my jackets. My collection has grown in recent months and I find myself with too many. If anyone wants a set I'll sell for $7 shipped.

*CLAIMED*


2. Light brown with lighter streaks


3. Beige with white/black streaks


4. Charcoal


5. Charcoal with white streaks


6. Green - like a dusky jade


7. Light beige with streaks


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour, Vineyard Vines, Harris Tweed hat, Scottish Cashmere Scarf, and more!*

*I'm clearing a few things out of my closets, and so my offerings today are rather varied!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Sz 38 Barbour warm pile lining--OLD STYLE with POPPERS!*

I bought this some time ago for my Beaufort, but it's clearly not the right model, as it's far too long. I tried this in my size 40 Border, and it's the right length, but the poppers don't match up--which would make sense since this is a size 38. So, I believe that this is a liner that would fit a size 38 Border or Northumbria that takes pop-in Barbour liners!

As this is an older but relatively unused lined this is in Very Good condition. These pop-in liners are no longer made by Barbour, and are becoming increasing rare and expensive. But, I'm

*asking just $35.*

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies018.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies019.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies020.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies021.jpg/

*2) Harris Tweed hat by LL Bean*

This is a lovely hat--but I have too many hats! This is made from a lovely dark grey Harris tweed with occasional flecks of red and gorse yellow, and is lined in Gore-Tex.

There's no size, but the interior circumference is about 23".

There are two small holes on the underside of the brim--I believe these are snags; they're definitely NOT moth! Because of this, this hat is just in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*Asking just $22, or offer. *

https://img687.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies005.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies001.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies002.jpg/ https://img714.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies003.jpg/ https://img443.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies004.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies007.jpg/

*3) Sz 30 Vineyard Vines belt. *

This is a great belt! Made in the USA, the leather is nice and thick and the buckle is solid brass. This features golfing emblematics on the belt itself and the VV whale on the leather. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $25, or offer. *

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies012.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies010.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies011.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies013.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies014.jpg/

*4) Scot Royal black cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland*.

This is a terrific scarf! Made in Scotland of lovely thick cashmere, this is a classic and versatile black. It is a bit dusty from being kept in a draw for the last couple of years, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. Measures 12" by 55 1/2", with 2 1/2" of fringe at each end.

*Asking $30, or offer.*

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies015.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies017.jpg/

*5) Sz. 16 1/2 LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt. Made in the USA.*

One of the staples of a trad. wardrobe, this shirt was Made in the USA, and is less bright in person than my pictures show! It's in excellent condition, except for the tiniest start of a fray on the collar, as shown.

*Asking $25, or offer.*

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies026.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies022.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies024.jpg/

*6) Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*

This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage. It's been posted before, and so appears here with a price drop.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
Length (BOC): 32

*Asking $20 or offer, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Two university patch blazers, both c. 39R:*
*Both sold, PP.*

*Sussex for Harry Jacobson Natural Shop of Cleveland, O., Hand Tailored*

Fantastic aqua color and in overall very good shape--you can see the repair done to the lining around the collar, but no other known issues. Lapped seams along the shoulders and down the back, handsewn button holes, very soft/natural shoulders, shell buttons--two on the sleeve, hooked vent, and three patch pockets. The fabric has a feel that suggests a blend, but then, hopsack always seems to have that feel to me, even when fabric content tags indicate 100% wool--so, it most very likely is 100% wool.

Measurements:
18" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 23.5" sleeves, 29.75" length boc

*$40 shipped.*


*Thos. L. Carey of Columbus, O.*

This one is very similar in construction and details to the other except for the plain brass buttons, machine-stitched buttonholes, and a more subtle vent hook. It, too, is in very good shape with only one issue noted: a small hole on the right sleeve, IMO, not a glaring flaw given the open weave. The color is more subdued than the pictures show--it's more of a muted red that is a few tones lighter than burgundy or brick.

Measurements:
18.5" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 24" sleeves, 29.25" length boc

*$36 shipped.*


----------



## markdc

*Brooks Brothers 16-32 White Pinpoint Oxford Dress Shirt - Slim Fit*
$25 shipped CONUS. PM if interested!

*Brooks Brothers 16-32 Pink OCBD (Pinpoint Oxford) Dress Shirt - Slim Fit*
$25 shipped CONUS. PM if interested!


----------



## hookem12387

I've just posted a Langrock of Princeton shawl collar tux (from 1959), a Southwick suit and a Norman Hilton suit in the FS area. I'd have posted the suits here, as well, but I don't know how to do thumbnails. Also, please let me know if my prices are off base (via pm), I'm new to the whole selling deal. Thanks, all.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ock-of-Princeton-Tuxedo&p=1191869#post1191869


----------



## closerlook

POSTING LATER TODAY:

A pair of Alden Calf Longwings
10.5 E on ALDEN's foot balance system.

very nice condition.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Anyone what any of these? Make an offer otherwise I'm throwing them up on eBay tonight as a lot*

Braces - all prices include CONUS shipping. Discount for multiple purchases. *Please include the number when PMing.*

6. Cole Haan. Lizard (presumably) fittings. $11.00


8. Mystery-maker. Made in England. Grosgrain nylon. Leather fittings. $10.00


9. Mystery-maker. 100% silk. Leather fittings. $11.00


https://s695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/?action=view&current=wef2345g041.jpg


----------



## medPtrad

Patrick06790 said:


> SOLD PENDING PAYMENT


Crap. I can't believe I missed this flannel blazer. Great find, anyways!

mP


----------



## swb120

*Price Drop:*

old school Brooks Brothers tan v-neck. Beautiful: pure lambswool, tagged size 40, made in England - asking $30>*$25 shipped*
Chest - 40
Length - 25
https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img0883af.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

hookem12387 said:


> I've just posted a Langrock of Princeton shawl collar tux (from 1959), a Southwick suit and a Norman Hilton suit in the FS area. I'd have posted the suits here, as well, but I don't know how to do thumbnails. Also, please let me know if my prices are off base (via pm), I'm new to the whole selling deal. Thanks, all.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ock-of-Princeton-Tuxedo&p=1191869#post1191869


Since you're using Photobucket, it's easy. For each of your pictures there should be about five links, each with a different version of the URL - direct link, IMG code, HTML, etc. One of those should be forum code for posting a thumbnail. If you don't have that option, go to Account Settings-->Album Settings and check the box next to IMG Thumb. Save the changes, and the thumbnail option should appear for each of the pictures in your album.

Pro tip: If you want your thumbs to just link to the picture itself, and not your Photobucket album, delete this section from the URL: 
*?action=view&current=*

[URL=https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/?action=view&current=0216011210.jpg][IMG]https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_0216011210.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## markdc

Price drop! $22 each or take both for $40 shipped!



markdc said:


> *Brooks Brothers 16-32 White Pinpoint Oxford Dress Shirt - Slim Fit*
> $22 shipped CONUS. PM if interested!
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 16-32 Pink OCBD (Pinpoint Oxford) Dress Shirt - Slim Fit*
> $22 shipped CONUS. PM if interested!


----------



## brozek

*Baxter Stat e parka trade?*

This is a long, long, long shot, but do any of you have a medium LL Bean Baxter State parka (the one with red and black buffalo check lining) that you'd like to trade for a large? Or, barring a trade, a medium you'd like to sell for a reasonable price? I love mine, but I wish it fit a little better!


----------



## closerlook

MORE DROPS!
SEE BELOW:

CLOSET CLEARING
and a relisting

*DISCOUNTS WHEN YOU COMBINE
*

i can ship monday

Two Shetland sweater vests

jos. a bank vintage shetland Size Medium
argyle, navy sweater

18.5in across chest
25in in length

*$34 shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped >>>$27 Shipped>>> $26 Shipped
* 




Lord and Taylor
Shetland Cable Knit
Cardigan
Size L

19in across chest
27.5in length

*$34 Shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped>>>$27 Shipped >>> $26 SHipped
*




JOS A BANK
VINTAGE 
3/2 SACK
Glenn Plaid
single vent
two button sleeve (alterable)
*THIS IS REALLY A GLORIOUS IVY COAT
PLEASE TAKE A LOOK*

Across chest pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder to cuff: 23in
Shoulders across: 18.25
Length from boc: 30in

*$55 Shipped >>> DROP $51 Shipped >>> $48 SHIPPED >>> $46 shippped>>> $44 Shipped
*




Vintage Botany 500
3/2 Sack 
in Herringbone
narrow, 1960s lapel

*CLAIMED.
*

Harris Tweed
NORDSTROM
crafted in the USA
Tagged 42R

across chest pit to pit:22.5in
Shoulders across: 19.5in
Sleeve 24.5in from shoulder to cuff + 2in
Length from BOC: 31

*$45 Shipped >>> DROP $40 shipped >>> $38 Shipped>>> $36 Shipped>>> $35 Shipped
*


----------



## MKC

Orgetorix said:


> Since you're using Photobucket, it's easy. For each of your pictures there should be about five links, each with a different version of the URL - direct link, IMG code, HTML, etc. One of those should be forum code for posting a thumbnail. If you don't have that option, go to Account Settings-->Album Settings and check the box next to IMG Thumb. Save the changes, and the thumbnail option should appear for each of the pictures in your album.


Thanks. This is a big help for me, too -- didn't know about the account settings. This would be a great addition to the "How to Post Pictures" thread.


----------



## hookem12387

And a late thank you from me, as well, Orgetrix!


----------



## maximar

Price Drop $138>$125


maximar said:


> Eye: 48
> D.B.L. 21
> Temple 146
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/dsc06933b.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## rabidawg

*A Tale of Two Norwegian Sweaters: Women's Small and Men's XXL*

For sale today are two bookends on the LL Bean Norwegian sweater size spectrum: a women's small and a men's XXL.



Both made in Norway of 80% wool and 20% rayon. The women's presents as new. The men's is in very good shape. The only issue noted is a small stain on one of the white flecks. It's not noticeable from a few feet away, and would probably come out with attention from a dry cleaner, but in the interest of full disclosure I took a macro picture from a few inches away and a one-foot-away picture.

*Asking $35 each or $65 for the pair shipped CONUS.*

Measurements below. All pictures are clickable thumbnails.

*L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
Women's Small

Chest:	20"
Sleeve:	30"
Length:	23.5"*

  

*L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
Men's XXL	
Chest:	28.5"
Sleeve:	36.5"
Length:	28.5"*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Land's End cotton jacket from 32rollandrock is now claimed!


----------



## TMMKC

The following items are still for sale. Surprised some lucky forum member hasn't snapped up the Huntington jacket. Get 'em while they last. I will cut you a deal if you buy mutiple items. All prices include shipping. Everything is CONUS + Paypal. PM me with questions. Thanks.










Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
$12










Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
$15










Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
$15










HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
$15



















A Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = a little more than 22 inches (pit to pit). Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
$40










Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Single vent Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 22 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
$30










LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than five times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $15










Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
$15


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Two university patch blazers, both c. 39R:*
*Still available after all and accepting offers.*

*Sussex for Harry Jacobson Natural Shop of Cleveland, O., Hand Tailored*

Fantastic aqua color and in overall very good shape--you can see the repair done to the lining around the collar, but no other known issues. Lapped seams along the shoulders and down the back, handsewn button holes, very soft/natural shoulders, shell buttons--two on the sleeve, hooked vent, and three patch pockets. The fabric has a feel that suggests a blend, but then, hopsack always seems to have that feel to me, even when fabric content tags indicate 100% wool--so, it most very likely is 100% wool.

Measurements:
18" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 23.5" sleeves, 29.75" length boc

*$40 shipped.*


*Thos. L. Carey of Columbus, O.*

This one is very similar in construction and details to the other except for the plain brass buttons, machine-stitched buttonholes, and a more subtle vent hook. It, too, is in very good shape with only one issue noted: a small hole on the right sleeve, IMO, not a glaring flaw given the open weave. The color is more subdued than the pictures show--it's more of a muted red that is a few tones lighter than burgundy or brick.

Measurements:
18.5" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 24" sleeves, 29.25" length boc

*$36 shipped.*


----------



## Cardinals5

I keep telling myself not to buy sweaters to offer on the thrift exchange, but then I came across a couple of beauties that I couldn't resist. I'd love to keep both of these, but my closet overflowth and spring's already here (75 degrees today).

First, an Alan Paine 100% camel hair saddle-shouldered deep v-neck with a wide waistband. Made in England. This sweater is terribly soft, almost like cashmere, and in excellent condition. It has the great, subtle fuzziness associated with camel hair jacket. Supremely comfortable.

Tagged: 40
Chest: 40"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - good for shirt sleeves up to 36")
Length: 26"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


THE MONSTER by Himalaya. Really, the sweater is called "The Monster" and it's true 1960s vintage. It's a fantastic dark gray shawl-collared cardigan in what must be 100% wool, though there's no fabric content tag. The sweater is in excellent condition with no noticable flaws. There was a tiny amount of pilling, which I quickly removed with my sweater shaver. The buttons are meant to look like black MOP, but are plastic.

Chest: 42" (I'm a 40-42R jacket and this fits perfectly)
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - good for up to 36" shirt sleeves)
Length: 27"

Price: SOLD


Brooks Brothers light blue ocbd with an unlined collar. Worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x33
Neck: 17"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $15.50<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanC

Buy my stuff--help me fund a Monster purchase!

*Brooks Brothers* microstripe OCBD
16.5 x 35
Made in USA

$22 Delivered CONUS



*Ralph Lauren* Purple Label* casual shirt
Made in Italy
Tagged size: XL (Hand Measures to 16.75 x 33, P2P: 24")
Retail: $400+

Issues: Excellent overall condition. Missing one sleeve gauntlet button, has name on bottom interior placket for dry cleaning purposes.

$75 delivered

 

(Yeah, not Trad, really, but classic. Giving the folks here first stab before it hits SF on Monday)

*Brooks Brothers* old school trenchcoat (women's)
Tagged size: 8 Reg (see measurements)
Zip-out wool lining, Burberry-esque plaid lining underneath
Great overall condition. There is some light moth tracking on the wool lining (see pic), but this is negligible. No holes.

$60 delivered CONUS

Chest: 20.5"
Length: 46.5"
Sleeve from neck (like a shirt, raglan sleeves): 30.5"

 https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img4143y.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4144q.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img4145v.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img4146h.jpg/

*A National Treasure


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Somebody grab that BB trench for your wife/significant other as a late Valentine's day gift. Bought my wife a Grenfell last Christmas and she looks great in it. Ladies in trench coats - classic and stylish.


----------



## CMDC

Some closet cleaning. These have been getting no wear for a while. Priced to move.

Brown and black herringbone 3/2 sack.
Young Executive for Wilson's (???)
2 patch pockets.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$25 conus




























Brooks Brothers 3/2 houndstooth sack. Grey w/yellow and light green overcheck. 2 patch pockets.

Tagged 40R

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30
Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5

$30 conus




























Brooks Brothers 3 button Linen/cotton sack. Double vented. 3 patch pockets.
I bought this new about two years ago. Its been worn no more than twice.

$45 conus

Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30
Sleeve: 25



















Finally, resuscitating this from a while back. LLBean 2 button khaki cotton sack. Made in USA.

Tagged 40R

$25 conus

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24


----------



## unmodern

I'm looking for a basic, year-round navy blazer in the 36R/S range. If anyone has any lying around or noticed any while thrifting, I'd be much obliged.

By way of recompense, I have on hand a vintage dark grey tweedy number around a 38S/39S : 20.5 pit-to-pit and 28.5 from the back of the collar to the hem. Lots of cool details---dartless but some waist suppression, buttons on the pocket flaps and on a flap over the chest pocket, and 'belted' in the back in the style of a Norfolk. I'll throw up pictures if there's any interest. I'd be looking for about $60, as this is what I have in it.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Somebody grab that BB trench for your wife/significant other as a late Valentine's day gift. Bought my wife a Grenfell last Christmas and she looks great in it. Ladies in trench coats - classic and stylish.


Particularly when they are wearing a vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater underneath . . . . :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## unmodern

*Tweed 38/39S*

There was some interest, so here are pictures of the vintage tweed. Details: it's 1/3 lined, fairly lightweight. Made in USA (has union workers tag) for Golden Emblem. Dark grey herringbone with a broad subtle grey and powder blue stripe every couple of inches, alternating with a thin orange/amber stripe. At about 4 feet away the whole ensemble meshes into a nice, thick grey tweediness.

Full disclosure: it's missing one of the two cuff buttons on the right sleeve (see pictures). They are just flat black buttons, nothing fancy and it wouldn't be too hard to find a near-match or else replace them with similar quality, if it bothers you.

https://img38.imageshack.us/g/tweeed004.jpg/

Measurements : shoulder 18", chest 20.5", waist 19", from back of collar 28.5", sleeve 23.5".

Asking *$60 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Corbin jacket is new, drops on the the reest.*

*Corbin 3/2 Houndstooth Jacket*
Measures to about a 42 Long, unmarked, see measurements:
Pit to Pit 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeves 24.5 (+1)
Length from BOC 31
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes014.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes012.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes013.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes015.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes028.jpg/ 
Asking $35 shipped CONUS, inquire elsewhere.

Lands End Made in USA Repp Tie
Red/Blue/Yellow/Green 
Measures 3"/59.5"
A few wrinkles in the knot area.
Asking $13 shipped 
https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/​
Here's a load of ties up for sale. Fabric/Country/Length/Width listed. Prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Discounts available if you take multiple ties.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/
Set 1 L-R:
1. Brooks Brothers Makers, USA/60"/3.75" - *$8*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers *CLAIMED*
3. Lands End *CLAIMED*

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Set 2 L-R:
1. Robert Talbott for Hunt Club Clothiers, Silk/USA/58.5"/3.75" - *CLAIMED*
2. Scotland House LTD Plaid Wool/Scotland/57.5"/3.25" - *$8 *(A wrinkle in the same place as the LE above.)
3. Bert Pulitzer, Silk/USA/56"/3.75" - *$8*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes007.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes009.jpg/
Set 3 L-R: 
1. Lands End Blue/White Repp *CLAIMED*
2. Boston Traders USA/Silk/56.5"/3.5" *$8*

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*$12 *shipped
​ *Lands End Lambswool Argyle Cardigan Sweater*
Made In Ireland
Marked size medium
22.5" Pit to Pit
27" Length TOC
18.5 Shoulders
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes004.jpg/
Asking *$16.50* shipped CONUS.

****Hunt Club 3/2.5 Tweed Jacket****
-Marked Size 42 Regular
-I don't know what to call this one. It's not quite a 3/2... it sorta rolls halfway. It's definitely not a true 3-button either. I think I've seen Giuseppe refer to these as a "3/2.5" roll. 
-It has patch pockets...
...however, it is also ventless.
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/
Measurements: 
22.5" Pit to Pit
19.5" Shoulders
23.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length from BOC

*$20* shipped CONUS or offer


----------



## snakeroot

rabidawg said:


> Particularly when they are wearing a vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater underneath . . . . :icon_smile_wink:


I bow to no trad in my admiration for the Bean Norwegian, but I was thinking of something less . . . well, just less, underneath.


----------



## jfkemd

*Talbott Repp Tie*
Highgate school
3 inches at it's widest
$15 shipped CONUS
click on thumbnails for bigger pictures.


----------



## Cardinals5

Not thrift exchange prices, but I just posted a pair of Alden shell monks (9.5E) and a Willis & Geiger G-1 Goatskin bomber jacket on the Sales Forum (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...9.5E-Willis-amp-Geiger-G-1-Bomber-Jacket-(44R))


----------



## chadn2000

Anyone have a pair of 32, 33, or 34 waist Bill's Khakis they'd like to sell or trade? I have lots and lots of items to trade. Gazillions of ties & bowties from BB, RL, Vineyard Vines, Press, O'Connell's. Quoddy boat shoes in 10.5. A Press toggle coat. Burberry trench. 

PM me with any trades and/or purchase inquiries. Can send pictures on all of these items...


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed 3/2 khaki sack for Herbert White of Mpls.
Outstanding condition. No issues.

Pit to Pit: 19.5
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 25

$40 conus





































Brooks Brothers Camel Hair brown and tan argyle sweater
Tagged L

Measures 23 pit to pit, 27.5 length

$35 conus



















Aquascutum wool trousers.
Dark olive
Two forward pleats, cuffed

40 waist, 31.5 inseam

$35 conus



















Georgetown University Shop Troy Guild blue w/white stripe ocbd
This shirt appears to be virtually unworn. Immaculate condition.

15.5 x 34

$25 conus


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops and a few new items*

First, an Alan Paine 100% camel hair saddle-shouldered deep v-neck with a wide waistband. Made in England. This sweater is terribly soft, almost like cashmere, and in excellent condition. It has the great, subtle fuzziness associated with camel hair jacket. Supremely comfortable.

Tagged: 40
Chest: 40"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - good for shirt sleeves up to 36")
Length: 26"

Price: $26.00<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers light blue ocbd with an unlined collar. Worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x33
Neck: 17"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $13.0015.50<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

Gant "Purebred" 2-ply ocbd. Nice and beefy. Locker loop, but no third button. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 15.5x33
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers red candy stripe summer weight button down. Lightly lined (not fused) collar. Excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5-R
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 33.75"

Price: $20.00; Sold, PP


Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" authentic royal stewart tartan wool shirt. 100% wool - the thinner version of the wool Pendleton shirt. No signs of wear - excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean Norwegian sweater. This is one of the vintage ones. 80/20 wool/rayon. Made in Norway. Excellent condition.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 30.5 (unstretched - should be good for 34/35" shirt sleeves)
Length: 24.5"

Price: SOLD


Lord Jeff shetland wool sweater vest. Dark gray in color. Very good to excellent condition.

Chest: 43"
Length: 25"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## rangerset

I have a number of khaki pants: in waist 32, 33, 34, inseam lengths 32-33-34: Ralph Lauren Polo, Banana Republic, Nautica. 

Designer shirts: Ralph Lauren OBB, blue, 16-34. Nautica, white spread collar with one pocket with logo embossed, 16-33-34. Bill Robinson two button oversize pocket in blue, grey, thin stripe, and others. 

Charcoal flannel, Mex: 32 waist inseam 32-33 with 2" to let down, straight, no cuffs. two pleats. New old stock: a few years, classic pants.

Sweaters: Britches black argyle front, M, excellent condition, 50 Merino wool, 50 acrylic, no piling, have used a sweater shaver. 
Navy bright blue L, 100% wool, made in Scotland by Scotland House, with 3 leather button opening on right shoulder, faint diamond pattern on chest, beautiful sweater, in like new condition. Great for cold walks on the beach or forest. London fog XL, 6 button sweater vest in 100% wool, interesting pattern, grey, brown, green blue. My photos will show colors.

Jackets: 
Euro 58 black 3 button Hugo Boss 100 % wool 

44R Ralph Lauren green label, 3 button charcoal grey, 92% wool, 8% cashmere. 

Black Euro 52, Canali Proposta 2 button, new never worn, a gift.

Navy Blue Suteki Co. Japan: 40-42R double breasted, one button closure with one button above (photos will show configuration), narrow stitched lapel all around jacket to bottom, black buttons, three buttons on sleeve cuff, opening button holes, cashmere, wool blend, heavier, almost overcoat weight, 

Filson, 40-42, sizeL, ventile poplin snag proof field jacket with four snap flap pockets front and back pockect across back with two snap flaps, safari style-field, excellent condition, another field jacket with four pockets and 5 button closure, both tan/khaki.

I also have a number of new/near new silk ties, designer, some with tags still on.

2 Pendelton wool shirts: M-L one in burgundy, two flapped pockets, camp style, burgundy red, black, charcoal, original made in Oregon, the other in window plaid in shades of light blue, grey, white, two flapped pockets, camp style, L, new, worn once, loomed in Mexico, beautiful sky blue look with grey and white overtones. The Beach Boys shot a video on the beach in California and after coming out of the ocean after surfing, put on Pendelton shirts to warm up! 

Shoes: Sandro Moscoloni Black cap toes. Size: 10.5 marked on bottom, fit me perfectly and I wear a size: 10D. Comes with topy soles, almost new. Always kept with maple shoe trees. I am interested in Alden Brogues or wing tips in Black. Possible trade.

I can send quick opening photos and measurements of all items.

regards,
Rangerset


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> [/URL]


The correct answer is, The MOOPS.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ MOORS!


----------



## jfkemd

jfkemd said:


> *Talbott Repp Tie*
> Highgate school
> SOLD


----------



## frosejr

Does anyone have a blue blazer in boys size 16 or 18? I thought I saw one on here a while back, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## chadn2000

$15 each, includes shipping within CONUS: 1, 2, 3) Bowtie Club 4) Ben Silver 5) Ede & Ravenscroft 6) Jos A. Bank 7 & 8) R Hanauer.

PM with interest.


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> ^^^ MOORS!


MOOPS!


----------



## Patrick06790

BB blue-grey glen plaid, 46 ML. No real issues but it is in need of a good cleaning and pressing. There is a bit of collar creep, I think from being smushed up with a lot of other stuff at the thrift shop.

Pants - 37 x 28.5 no cuff (plus 3), flat front
Vest 17.5 x 2 = 35 across above top button, length 24 in back and 27 in front
Jacket 23.5 x 2 = 47, left sleeve 25, right sleeve 25.5, shoulder 19, length from top of collar 32.5

$55 shipped CONUS










https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1236.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1237.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1234.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1233.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN1231.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Über-Trad*

More closet-cleaning. Some great items:

1) *vintage Chipps 3/2 charcoal sack suit, 39-40S-R*. The real deal. Why pay $2000 for an ill-fitting Thom Browne knock-off, when you can get the real thing? Tagged size 40R (see measurements for best fit), but could work for 39R, 39S, or 40S, as well. Beautiful four-season sack. As you would expect, wonderful thin-but-not-too-thin lapels, 2-button sleeves, flat front pants, 1 3/4" cuffs. 2 slight defects: the seam at the top of one pocket has come undone (approx. 1/4") and needs to be resewn...easy fix. Also, a small hole on beltline, on rear of pants (see photo). No need to reweave; simple stitch will solve it, and will remain unseen under the belt.

Asking *$75 shipped *($80 shipped west of Chicago)

Measurements:
Chest: 41-41.5
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 29.5
Sleeves: 23.75 (0" to let out)
Shoulders: 18.25

Waist: 35 (1" to let out)
Inseam: 30 (1" to let out without effecting cuffs)
Outseam: 41
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img1008k.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img1010su.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img1011y.jpg/ https://img607.imageshack.us/i/img1012s.jpg/ https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img1015k.jpg/

2) *NOS NWT Brooks Brothers OCBD, 15.5-33, made in USA, red/tan/black tattersall*. This was purchased by me...gosh...maybe 20 years ago. Remained in my college trunk, unworn, since the late 80s/early 90s. Tags still on it. 100% cotton. Beautiful collar roll. Needless to say, it no longer fits, or I wouldn't be making it available. Remember when you could buy the classic Brooks Brothers black & red tattersall OCBD? No longer. There's a vastly inferior, thinner, made in Asia, non-iron version I have seen in the retail stores, but I can't bring myself to buy one.

Asking *$50 shipped*.

https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img1003k.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/img1001nv.jpg/

3) *Brooks Brothers short-sleeve pinpoint BD shirt, 15.5, made in USA*. 100% cotton. From my same college trunk. Rarely worn, and not at all in the past 20 yrs! Beautiful collar roll.

Asking *$15 shipped.*

https://img254.imageshack.us/i/img1006m.jpg/

4) *Vintage Brooks Brothers tan v-neck sweater, size 40*. Beautiful: pure lambswool, tagged size 40, made in England

*SOLD*

Chest - 40
Length - 25

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img0883af.jpg/


----------



## palmettoking

Does anyone have any cold weather accessories they'd be wiling to part with for a small fee? I'm going to Boston next week, and being a college student from SC, my cold weather accessories are a bit lacking. Looking for hats and gloves. I'm a large in these. Thanks.


----------



## chadn2000

Ties for sale: Starting With Picture 1, top to bottom, 1) BB red/white polka dot(shown more clearly in post below) $14 2) Vineyard Vines Woody w/ Xmas Tree $20 3) Vineyard Vines Lemons & Limes $20

Picture 2, top to bottom: 1) Vineyard Vines Republican Elephant Motif $20 2) Lily Pulitzer $20 3) Vineyard Vines Nautical Flags Motif

PM w/ interest.


----------



## chadn2000

Last, 3 ties/bowties, from top to bottom: 1) J. Press skinny square bottom tie--$20 2) Brooks Brothers bow tie--$15 3) Brooks Brothers red/white polka dot tie (also pictured in post above, but hopefully clearer here)--$14.

pm with interest


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I'm clearing a few things out of my closets, and so my offerings today are rather varied!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Also as always, offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Sz 38 Barbour warm pile lining--OLD STYLE with POPPERS!*
> 
> I bought this some time ago for my Beaufort, but it's clearly not the right model, as it's far too long. I tried this in my size 40 Border, and it's the right length, but the poppers don't match up--which would make sense since this is a size 38. So, I believe that this is a liner that would fit a size 38 Border or Northumbria that takes pop-in Barbour liners!
> 
> As this is an older but relatively unused lined this is in Very Good condition. These pop-in liners are no longer made by Barbour, and are becoming increasing rare and expensive. But, I'm
> 
> *asking just $35*
> 
> https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies018.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies019.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies020.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies021.jpg/
> 
> *2) Harris Tweed hat by LL Bean*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Sz 30 Vineyard Vines belt. *
> 
> This is a great belt! Made in the USA, the leather is nice and thick and the buckle is solid brass. This features golfing emblematics on the belt itself and the VV whale on the leather. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25 > 22, or offer. *
> 
> https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies012.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies010.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies011.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies013.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies014.jpg/
> 
> *4) Scot Royal black cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland*.
> 
> This is a terrific scarf! Made in Scotland of lovely thick cashmere, this is a classic and versatile black. It is a bit dusty from being kept in a draw for the last couple of years, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. Measures 12" by 55 1/2", with 2 1/2" of fringe at each end.
> 
> *Asking $30 > 28, or offer.*
> 
> https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies015.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies017.jpg/
> 
> *5) Sz. 16 1/2 LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt. Made in the USA.*
> 
> One of the staples of a trad. wardrobe, this shirt was Made in the USA, and is less bright in person than my pictures show! It's in excellent condition, except for the tiniest start of a fray on the collar, as shown.
> 
> *Asking $25 > 22, or offer.*
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies026.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies022.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies024.jpg/
> 
> *6) Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*
> 
> This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage. It's been posted before, and so appears here with a price drop.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
> Length (BOC): 32
> 
> *Asking $20 > 19 or offer, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*
> 
> https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/


----------



## swb120

PM sent on VV GOP tie!


----------



## spielerman

*J Press Poplin (summer suit) Paul Stuart Odd Jacket*

Got two items - first try at selling, but have purchased in the past. Items that just have not worked for me try as I might.

J. Press Gray/Grey Summer Suit -Believe it is Poplin? Asking $45 shipped?
3/2 Single Vent
Older suit as it has the San Francisco, New Haven, New York and Cambridge tag.
Very little wear or use, can tell from the pants and inside lining.

P2P 21.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24.5
Bottom of Collar end 31.5

Pants 41" outseam
17.25" waist - 34.5" doubled
Cuff 1.5"
inseam 29.5

<





Paul Stuart Odd Jacket Hand Stitched in the USA Asking $40 shipped?

3/2 button stance, 3 patch pockets

20.5 p2p chest
18" shoulders
24.5 sleeves
30" BOC
tagged 39R





All Offers welcome


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. If you want international shipping, don't ask me "how much?" Do some research, decide what kind of shipping you want, estimate the cost, then make an offer. Would love to trade for a pair of similar shoes in size 12D.

1. Vintage Florsheim Imperial Longwings. 93605 means shell cordovan. These have been reheeled but have the original soles. Dark brown/burgundy #8 shell color. Size 10D. $120 shipped.


----------



## swb120

*Brooks Brothers tweed cap*

I forgot to add this: beautiful, like new, Brooks Brothers wool tweed cap. Made in Italy. Size XL (for comparison, I wear a 7 1/4-3/8 cap, and this was loose on me).

Asking *$25 shipped*.

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img0880q.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img0881ud.jpg/


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Georgetown University Shop Troy Guild blue w/white stripe ocbd
This shirt appears to be virtually unworn. Immaculate condition.

15.5 x 34

$25 conus


























[/QUOTE]

It tears me up every time I see something from the old GU Shop come up for sale. I worked there for three years while I was an undergrad at Georgetown in the early-mid '80s. Seeing the old label makes me sad to think the place no longer exists (and even sadder when the items aren't my size!). I still have a few items from the shop that I bought as a student that are still holding up well, some after 27 years! I'm always looking to collect more.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last Tweedydon/32rollandrock items!*

I've consolidated the items I'm selling for 32 into one sales post, with price drops on everything!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome. Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 42R Moss green wool/cashmere jacket for Barney's.*

This is an absolutely lovely jacket in a moss-green blend of 85% wool, 15% cashmere. It has a lovely hand, a beautiful drape, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and is ventless, in Flusser-preferred style. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $30 or offer.*

Tagged 42R, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/32jackets007.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/32jackets008.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/32jackets010.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/32jackets009.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/32jackets011.jpg/

*2) Polo linen jacket*

This would be a lovely jacket for the summer! It has three patch pockets and is very unstructured and unlined. It's in Very Good condition, only because it seems to have received an unsympathetic press away from its apparent original 3/2 configuration, but this could easily be rectified.

Because of this, though, asking just *$20, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/32jackets015.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/32jackets016.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/32jackets014.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/32jackets013.jpg/

*4) 44L Land's End cord jacket*

This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $24 or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/32jackets018.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/32jackets017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/32jackets019.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/32jackets020.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/32jackets021.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/32jackets022.jpg/

*SWEATERS:*

SIZING: Please note that measurements have been provided for all items, and should be preferred to the tagged sizes, which can vary a lot across brands, especially for handloomed items. The *chest measurement* is from pit to pit, laid flat; the* length* is from the bottom of the collar at the back, and the *sleeve *is from the middle of the collar to the cuff.

*1) Size L Beautiful Pendleton Aran sweater. *

This is beautiful! No country of origin listed, but it's almost certainly made in the USA. This has a slipped stitch on the shoulder, and some small bits of green wool fluff on one arms from the J. Peterman that it was stored with that will come off easily; the tag is also off on one side. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $25, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 24
Length: 26
Sleeve: 36

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters004.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters005.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters007.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters008.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters006.jpg/

*4) J. Peterman Equadorian cardigan*

This originally cost a fortune, but you're getting it here cheaply, in part because I can't be bothered to think of the sort of backstory that J. Peterman's catalogue specialized in for its clothing and which pushes it into the three figures price range! BUT, this is a lovely thick, heavy cardigan with very functional pockets from the famed J. Peterman Co. of Lexington, in excellent condition, and I'm...

*Asking just $22, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 27
Sleeve: 36

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters022.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters021.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters023.jpg/

*SHIRTS*

*1) Size M Woolrich *

In a small buffalo plaid, this shirt has a small fray on the placket (shown) and a tiny white spot on the front pocket (shown). Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking $10*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/shirts001w.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/shirts004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/shirts002.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/shirts003.jpg/

*2) 16.5-35 Land's End OCBD*

In pale yellow; rumpled, but otherwise in excellent condition. 
*Asking $13*

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/shirts005.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/shirts006.jpg/

*3) 17-36 BB straight collar.*

In excellent condition, EXCEPT for a very faint and small mark on the pocket (shown).
*Asking $12*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/shirts007.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/shirts008.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/shirts009t.jpg/

*4) 16.5 / 42 Mastai Ferretti straight collar*

In excellent condition, BUT it has "DM" monogrammed on the mid-chest.

*Asking $9*

https://img89.imageshack.us/i/shirts010y.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/shirts011.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/shirts012.jpg/

*5) 16.5-34 BB OCBD*

Traditional fit, but non-iron. In excellent condition.

*Asking $13 *

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/shirts013.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/shirts014.jpg/

*6) 15.5- 32/33 Nautica*

In pale yellow. Has two pinpricks on the collar, otherwise in Very Good condition.

*Asking $10*

https://img573.imageshack.us/i/shirts016.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/shirts017d.jpg/

*7) Tom James Executive Collection.*

No size; collar laid flat is 21", sleeves are 33", chest is 28" (!). has a laundry mark inside the collar, otherwise in excellent, if HUGE, condition!

*Asking $10*

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/shirts022.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/shirts023.jpg/

*8) Size M J. Crew*

This has a small brown mark on the pocket (shown) which I'm sure will come out with laundering. However, given this this is *FREE* with another item! 
https://img203.imageshack.us/i/shirts021.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/shirts020.jpg/ https://img151.imageshack.us/i/shirts019.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Reduced tweeds!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Shetland tweed in moss-green herringbone Canvassed*

Along with a patchwork tweed, I've wanted a dark moss-green herringbone for ages--but I've yet to come across one in my size....

And not only is this a lovely moss-green herringbone tweed, but it's also a Shetland tweed--just as hardy as Harris or Donegal, but with a lovely softer drape and hand. This jacket is half-canvassed with a Anglophilic three-button front with subtle darting; it's also unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still sewn shut. It's fully lined.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*

Tagged a 42R, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds017.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds021.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds019.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds018.jpg/

*2) Barney's of New York mossy green glen plaid jacket Canvassed*

This is a very pleasant mossy-green glen plaid jacket made in the USA for Barney's. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and in Flusser-approved fashion is ventless. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer*

Tagged 40R, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds053.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds056.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds057.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds058.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds059.jpg/

*3) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

*Previously posted; now with price drop. Original thread here:*

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, *asking just $24 or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/

*4) LARGE, RECENT Burberry Alpaca/Wool mini-herringbone from Boyd's of Philadelphia* *Canvassed*

*Previously posted; now with price drop. Original thread here:*

This is a terrific jacket--and if you're a larger chap, you should grab it while you have the chance!

Made from 70% wool and 30% alpaca, the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and a lovely drape. It's also a classic mini-herringbone, and so very versatile. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, has a single vent, and a nod to the novacheck lining of the trenchcoats by the interior pocket. This was made in the USA, and sold by the Ivy-friendly store Boyd's of Philadelphia--which is still going very strong, as this is a recent Burberry! It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $39 or offer*

I believe that this is tagged a 52--see the interior label--but please see the measurements.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds022.jpg/ https://img137.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds026.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds023.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds024.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds025.jpg/ https://img511.imageshack.us/i/febtweeds027.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*$35, or offer: Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere coat*

This is a lovely coat--thick, heavy cashmere in a lovely rich camel colour that my pictures turned to washed-out beige... So, please don't be put off by them!

This coat is a lovely, thick, heavy cashmere--not the thin stuff that's available now. It's also very well-made, being half-canvassed, fully lined, and with a hook vent. The exterior pockets are lined with either suede or thick cotton duck, with the right one having a functional change pocket inside. And, of course, it's terrifically cut.

However, it does have some flaws--although these are mainly lining issues. The lining under both armholes is frayed and torn, and needs to be patched--a competent dry-cleaner tailor should be able to do this. The lining under the flaps of the front pockets is also frayed and worn, as shown--again, an easy patch, unless you'd like to ignore this as it won't get worse quickly, and could be readily fixed if it did. There are also small rubbed patches from wear on the right sleeve by the shoulder, by the hook vent, and near the hem, on the front, as well as on the elbows. These are from abrasion from wear, and so give the coat a lovely, lived-in old-money WASP-y feel... However, they do render it unsuitable as a business coat and mean it should be a more casual weekend or evening coat--and one that would be absolutely perfect for dates, being formal, yet, now, owing to its acquired patina and hence sprezzatura, not!

Given this, this coat is in Good condition, and so I'm asking just *$35 or offer*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 27
Length: 46
Shoulder: 20 1/2

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/b114h.jpg/ https://img513.imageshack.us/i/b115.jpg/ https://img192.imageshack.us/i/b117.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/b123.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/b116i.jpg/

Tear under sleeve (found on both sides; this is the worst affected):

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/b120d.jpg/

Tears under pocket flaps:

https://img41.imageshack.us/i/b121p.jpg/

Rub marks on sleeve (similar one by hem on front):

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/b122y.jpg/

Rub by vent:

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/b124.jpg/


----------



## maximar

*PRICE DROP*



maximar said:


> For sale are the following:
> 
> *Alden LHS Model 985 size 9 D in Shell Cordovan Leather Made in USA.* *SOLD*.
> 
> <<<<<<PRICE DROP>>>
> *Sanders & Sanders Longwing Black Bluchers in Calf. The size is 9 EE.* These are Made in England and I purchased them straight from Sanders for $275+. I hardly wore these. The gold emblem on the soles were there the last time I wore them but I walked on a chipped ice parking lot. Sanders makes shoes for J. Press. They use to sell these in pebble grain two years ago. *Asking price is $225> $200 shipped CONUS*. I'll trade for a Barbour Bedale/Beaufort Navy Blue in size 42, in good condition of course.


PM if interested or make me a reasonable offer/trade.


----------



## TMMKC

For what it's worth, shoulder measurement on the Huntington jack is around 19 to 19 1/2 inches.



TMMKC said:


> A Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = a little more than 22 inches (pit to pit). Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
> $40


----------



## CMDC

It tears me up every time I see something from the old GU Shop come up for sale. I worked there for three years while I was an undergrad at Georgetown in the early-mid '80s. Seeing the old label makes me sad to think the place no longer exists (and even sadder when the items aren't my size!). I still have a few items from the shop that I bought as a student that are still holding up well, some after 27 years! I'm always looking to collect more.[/QUOTE]

I know I'd like to hear more about the place if you wouldn't mind writing something up. I didn't get to DC until after it closed so all I've got to go on are some of these pieces I've been coming across. This goes for others who've worked at some of these great shops--memories, descriptions, etc. would make for a great thread, I'd think.


----------



## jfkemd

*Brooks Brothers Tweed 3/2 Sack 40R*

bought this here on the forum a few months ago
the coat is in excellent shape.
patch flap pockets, lapped seams etc...
measurements:
shoulders : 18.5
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 30
sleeves: 24.5 with 1 to 1.5 inches to let out.
yours for $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## zbix

*BB Shirts*

All prices are shipped

1) BB Blue Striped. 15-32 100% Cotton. Made in the USA. $22

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/striped.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/stripedtag.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/stripedbutton.jpg/

2) BB Blue Striped. 15-32/33 100% Cotton. Non-Iron. $20

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/stripedni.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/stripednitag.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/stripednibutton.jpg/

3) BB Pink Button Down 17.5-36 Slim Fit. All Cotton. Made in USA. $22

https://img607.imageshack.us/i/pinkhe.jpg/https://img822.imageshack.us/i/pinktag.jpg/https://img163.imageshack.us/i/pinkbuttonr.jpg/

4) BB Green Houndstooth Check 18-34/35 Trad fit. All Cotton. $8
Product of an eBay listing gone wrong. The edge of the placket is fraying and there's a small snag on the sleeve.
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/greenchecked.jpg/https://img708.imageshack.us/i/greencheckedtag.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/greencheckedsnag.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> 2) *NOS NWT Brooks Brothers OCBD, 15.5-33, made in USA, red/tan/black tattersall*. This was purchased by me...gosh...maybe 20 years ago. Remained in my college trunk, unworn, since the late 80s/early 90s. Tags still on it. 100% cotton. Beautiful collar roll. Needless to say, it no longer fits, or I wouldn't be making it available. Remember when you could buy the classic Brooks Brothers black & red tattersall OCBD? No longer. There's a vastly inferior, thinner, made in Asia, non-iron version I have seen in the retail stores, but I can't bring myself to buy one.
> 
> Asking *$50 shipped*.
> 
> https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img1003k.jpg/ https://img267.imageshack.us/i/img1001nv.jpg/


I have this exact shirt, probably from the same time period and it is STILL my favorite shirt. If this were my size I'd buy it for the day mine finally gives up the ghost.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TweedyDon said:


> Last Tweedydon/32rollandrock items!


Tweedydon X32rollandrock


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Tweedydon X32rollandrock


Now we're going to have to fight over who's the "heritage" brand and who's the high-street collaborator!


----------



## conductor

Hanover vintage ankle boots - Size 7.5 D/B asking $45 shipped CONUS

Leather uppers and outsoles


----------



## frosejr

I know some people hesitate to buy stuff for REALLY big guys, but I imagine I'm not the only one, and we like trad too. I'm a 52 long, 19/37 shirt, 46 long pants, 12B/C shoes, 8/8-1/4 hats, 63"+ ties. Please keep me in mind if you see anything for giants.


----------



## maximar

*SOLD!*​


maximar said:


> Eye: 48
> D.B.L. 21
> Temple 146
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/dsc06933b.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Keydet

frosejr said:


> I know some people hesitate to buy stuff for REALLY big guys, but I imagine I'm not the only one, and we like trad too. I'm a 52 long, 19/37 shirt, 46 long pants, 12B/C shoes, 8/8-1/4 hats, 63"+ ties. Please keep me in mind if you see anything for giants.


That makes two of us-52 long, 44/32, 18.5/36, 12/13 wide, loooooong ties. First post btw!


----------



## frosejr

Keydet said:


> That makes two of us-52 long, 44/32, 18.5/36, 12/13 wide, loooooong ties. First post btw!


Welcome aboard! We can start the big-and-tall department for the Trad Forum.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops and adding a few shirts*

First, an Alan Paine 100% camel hair saddle-shouldered deep v-neck with a wide waistband. Made in England. This sweater is terribly soft, almost like cashmere, and in excellent condition. It has the great, subtle fuzziness associated with camel hair jacket. Supremely comfortable.

Tagged: 40
Chest: 40"
Sleeves: 32" (cuffed and unstretched - good for shirt sleeves up to 36")
Length: 26"

Price: SOLD


Brooks Brothers light blue ocbd with an unlined collar. Worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x33
Neck: 17"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $10.00<<13.00<<15.50<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

Gant "Purebred" 2-ply ocbd. Nice and beefy. Locker loop, but no third button. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 15.5x33
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: SOLD


Brooks Brothers red candy stripe summer weight button down. Lightly lined (not fused) collar. Excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5-R
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 33.75"

Price: SOLD


Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" authentic royal stewart tartan wool shirt. 100% worsted merino wool - the thinner version of the wool Pendleton shirt. No signs of wear - excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: SOLD


Lord Jeff shetland wool sweater vest. Dark gray in color. Very good to excellent condition.

Chest: 43"
Length: 25"

Price: $16.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gant short sleeve madras. Locker loop and third collar button. Made in Chile. Excellent condition

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 42"

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gitman Bros. contrast collar shirt. Medium spread. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 15.5/33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 47
Sleeves: 33

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB 346 (outlet) burnt orange uni-stripe pinpoint. I usually pass on 346 stuff, but thought someone might like the rare dark orange uni-stripe. 100% cotton - must iron. Made in Malaysia. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 16.5-34/35
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 34.5

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB patch madras shirt (all blue and white patterns). Made in India. Very good condition.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 17
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gitman Bros colorful summer-weight shirt. Like new condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: XL
Neck: 18.5"
Chest: 56"
Sleeves: 36"

Price: Sold


----------



## Patrick06790

SOLD SOLD SOLD 

J Press Madras sport jacket. 

Chest 44, sleeves 24.5, shoulders 18, length from top of collar 31.25. Terrific shape except for a small stain (pictured). I think it is ketchup — or maybe blood! In any event it resisted spot cleaning with one of those Woolite pad things, so maybe it will come out and maybe it won't. The jacket is busy enough that it would difficult to see, but it is on the front.

Because of this flaw I am willing to flip this for what is cost me plus shipping. "Call it an even $20.


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## CMDC

Consolidation, updates, and drops

Eljo's 2B herringbone tweed sack
Tan w/hints of green and orange
Beautiful condition. No issues. Half lined

$35 conus

Pit to Pit: 22
Length BoC: 31
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5




























Brooks Brothers Camel Hair brown and tan argyle sweater
Tagged L

Measures 23 pit to pit, 27.5 length

$30 conus



















Aquascutum wool trousers.
Dark olive
Two reverse pleats, cuffed

40 waist, 31.5 inseam

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers Merino Sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26.5

$20 conus










Leatherman Belt--navy blue w/Sailboats
Size 44
No creasing to leather or wear to buckle

$12 conus



















Barbour Tartan Shirt
Size XXL
$15 conus



















Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India madras
Size XL

$15 conus



















Brown and black herringbone 3/2 sack.
Young Executive for Wilson's (???)
2 patch pockets.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$20 conus




























Brooks Brothers 3/2 houndstooth sack. Grey w/yellow and light green overcheck. 2 patch pockets.

Tagged 40R

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30
Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5

$25 conus




























Brooks Brothers 3 button Linen/cotton sack. Double vented. 3 patch pockets.
I bought this new about two years ago. Its been worn no more than twice.

$40 conus

Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30
Sleeve: 25



















Finally, resuscitating this from a while back. LLBean 2 button khaki cotton sack. Made in USA.

Tagged 40R

$20 conus

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! Hermes, regimentals, emblematics, wool, tweed, and more!*

TIES!

*I have several ties to pass on today! All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada for up to two ties*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Luxury Ties*

*All claimed!*

*2) Wool ties.*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets087.jpg/

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets089.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets088.jpg/

a) Murray Brothers of Hawick, Scotland. Excellent condition. *$15*

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets090.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets091.jpg/

b) Connemara Tweed. Made in Ireland; beautiful soft natural tweed colours. *$18*

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets092.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets093.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets094.jpg/

c) StockBridge Ltd; made in Italy. A beautiful and unusual wool knit for just *$16*.

*3) Emblematics*

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets095.jpg/

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets096.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets097.jpg/

a) Shamrocks; perfect for St Patrick's Day! Polyester. *$10*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets098.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets099.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets100.jpg/

b) Maple leaf with beaver; tiny fault in weave by end of blade (shown; on left hand side of picture). Otherwise, excellent. No fabric content, but likely polyester. *$12*

https://img98.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets101.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets102.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets103.jpg/

c) Perfectly Preppy! "TGIF" spelled out in semaphore. A terrific Spring/Summer tie! Polyester, I assume--but see GG's post below. *$12*.

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets105.jpg/ https://img151.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets104.jpg/

d) Cactus emblematic in poly-silk blend. perfect for when you're feeling prickly! The keeper is off on one side, hence just *$10*.

*4) More Spring Ties*

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets106.jpg/

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets107.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets108.jpg/

a) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Excellent condition. Green with red pindots. *$14*

https://img211.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets111.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets112.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets113.jpg/

b) Lord and Taylor, Indian Squares. Cotton and Silk blend. Perfect for the trad. Spring! *$14*

https://img211.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets110.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets109.jpg/

c) J. Crew regimental. Handmade in the USA. Excellent condition. *$14*.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

TweedyDon said:


> https://img98.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets101.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets102.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets103.jpg/
> 
> c) Perfectly Preppy! "TGIF" spelled out in semaphore. A terrific Spring/Summer tie! Polyester, I assume.


I thrifted the exact same tie just yesterday, and mine is missing the fabric content as well--but I had guessed there was at least some silk content. There were some other cool emblematics there, but either not quite as nice condition or definitely 100% polyester.


----------



## MRMstl

conductor said:


> Hanover vintage ankle boots - Size 7.5 D/B asking $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> Leather uppers and outsoles


cool boots...wish they were my size


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All are used and free of any stains, rips, tears, snags, etc. All are long sleeve and have regular cuffs.

1. VINTAGE Lands End Hyde Park university stripe. Made in USA. These are my favorite OCBD's, and I have owned all but Mercer. Collar roll is excellent and this heavyweight fabric is second to none. If you are lucky enough to be the right size for this shirt, snap it up. 15.5/32. $22.


2. Ben Silver cotton shirt. Made in Canada. 16/33. $20.


3. Vintage unlined collar Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD. Made in US. 16/32. $20.


4. Brooks Brothers cotton pinpoint white with blue stripes. Made in US. 14.5/32. $20.


5. Brooks Brothers Makers vintage pinpoint buttondown. Made in US. 15.5/34. $20.


6. Brooks Brothers Makers blue cotton. Custom shirt with unusual fabric. Measures 16/33. French cuffs. $19.


7. Brooks Brothers fine tattersall button down. 16.5/33. $19


8. Brooks Brothers Makers blue end on end. Made in USA. 17.5/36. $19.


9. Brooks Brothers blue end on end. 16.5/34. $19.


----------



## swb120

Chipps sack and BB tattersall are now *claimed*. Thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets! From $18 CONUS. Incl. DAKS for Trimingham's, B. Altman camelhair, Brooks 3/2 sack, and more!*

*I have several jackets to pass on today, including some rarities!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS DAKS for Trimingham's of Bermuda! Canvassed*

This is a beautiful jacket, and, as such, is another victim of my concern that some of my jackets are just too beautiful for me to wear for fear of spoiling them.... and so it's here to find a new home! Made by DAKS of England for the tradly store Trimingham's of Bermuda, this terrific jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined with a center vent. It's a lovely, three-season Scottish wool, and given its lovely light green and slateblue heathery tweed (captured best in the close-ups) it would be a perfect Spring jacket. It has a three button front, two button cuffs, and is beautifully cut. It does have a small flaw; the stitching on one cuff is pulled at the seam, as shown. But this would be an easy fix for a minimally competent dry-cleaner tailor--and, in any case, I've owned this jacket for two years (during which time it's been admired frequently and worn not at all!) and only discovered this flaw two minutes ago, during my final inspection prior to posting!

But, given this flaw, I'm asking just *$60, or offer*, for this lovely rare beauty!

Tagged a 42L, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19

https://img72.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets007.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets008.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets011.jpg/ https://img502.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets014.jpg/ https://img24.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets015.jpg/ https://img602.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets016.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets018.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/flaw002.jpg/

*2) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed Canvassed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed in slateblue herringbone. It's half-lined with a single vent, and is half-canvassed. The leather-covered football buttons in complementary dark caramel have no patina at all, and there's no rubbing to the interior size label either, so I suspect that this wardrobe staple was worn very infrequently, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer.*

This is tagged a 41S, but it runs smaller; see *Measurements*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/8

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets019.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets021.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets025.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets027.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets026.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets028.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets029.jpg/

*3) TERRIFIC LINING! Lovely Mad Men Moss Green/Black herringbone sack Canvassed*

This is a great jacket! The tweed is a beautiful dark moss green and black herringbone, that's both thoroughly current and utterly authentically Mad Men. The lapels are Ivy-narrow, and it has both two button cuffs and side vents. It also has slanted, It's also half-canvassed, and half-lined.... and the lining is WONDERFUL, with very detailed hunting scenes on a complementary light mint green background. This jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4

https://img593.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets030.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets034.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets031.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets032.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets033.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets036.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets037.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets040.jpg/

*4) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed*

This is a great jacket from the legendary, and now defunct, trad/Ivy store B. Altman, of Fifth Avenue, New York City--the store that long had a reputation for "gentility and conservatism," according to the New York Times article published about the store on Christmas Day near the end of its life. This jacket was one of the last to leave B. Altma's doors (it closed in 1989), and so owing both to this, the conservative, classic styling of B. Altman goods, and its absolutely excellent condition, this jacket could pass easily as having been bought last week from a newly-resurrected Altman's.

This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's made from beautiful, soft camelhair, and--unusually for camelhair--is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket is a testament to how well well-made menswear can last in excellent condition when it's well taken care of.

Although this is a camelhair, lovely, in excellent condition, half-canvassed, and from Altman's, I'm asking just *$50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets053.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets054.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets055.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets056.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets057.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets058.jpg/

*5) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets -- just $18!!* *Canvassed*

This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely glen plaid in three season wool in the classic 3/2 sack configuration. It also has lovely patch pockets, a half-lining, a single vent, and is half-canvassed. It also has the classic Ivy two button cuff. It's also in beautiful condition, EXCEPT for two flaws: There's a snag hole on one sleeve, and the left hand cuff needs tacking down. The latter flaw is very minor, and could take anyone just two minutes to fix perfectly. The former flaw, though, while not very noticeable 9and small enough to be ignored!), could possibly be fixed by competent darning, and certainly by re-reweaving. Luckily, darning IS an option here, as the hole is ONLY on the dark stripe of the glen plaid. But, is is there, and so this jacket, while in beautiful condition, could be yours for much less than I have in it!

*Asking just $18! *

Tagged a 43L, but see Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

https://img84.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32001.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32002.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32004.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32005.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32003.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32006.jpg/


----------



## Connemara

I recently bought this beauty on StyleForum. At first I thought the fit would be OK...but I've come to the realization that it is probably just too small. I am a "larger" 38R and I think this suit is just too slim.

In terms of fit, I would say that if you're a 38 and like a slim suit, buy it. If you're a standard 36, I think it would look great. A classic cut and fit for either.

Probably don't need to mention this but Brooks GF suits are handmade in NYC by the famous Martin Greenfield (subject of a recent SF Front Page article of course!). Fully canvassed, tons of handwork. Top-notch for sure. The color is a mid-gray and the material is a medium-weight worsted I believe. Fully lined.

I'm looking to recoup what I paid and nothing more: $190 shipped in the CONUS. I'm willing to ship internationally but you will have to put in a little extra for the cost.

MEASUREMENTS:
Jacket
-Shoulder (across back): 17.75"
-Length (BOC down): 30.5"
-Chest (buttoned, laid flat): 19.5"
-Sleeve: 22.75" + 2" to let

Trousers
-Waist: 16" plus a good 1.25-1.5" to let
-Inseam: 27" plus 1.5" cuff (.75" folded underneath, max. 3.75" to gain if you lose cuff)


----------



## TLS24

(3) Brooks Brothers Made in USA Candy Stripe Shirts
Blue, Red, and Green. They are tagged 16.5-R, which measures to be 33.5" sleeves
$20 each or $50 for all three CONUS


Allen-Edmonds "Mansfield" Tassel Loafers
Size: 7D
$60 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

The Mastai Ferretti straight collar shirt from 32 is now claimed!


----------



## The Deacon

*NEW E Zegna HERITAGE CLOTH SUIT 54EU, BB 1818 Fitzgerald, Madison Jackets,*

New w/out tags, cuffed and hemmed with no wear.MADE IN ITALY. Dark Blue suit with mated light blue and gold pin stripes. This three season suit is of Super 100's weight in size 54 EU/ 44 US. It is not a heavy wool but a supple lighter weight that can actually work for all seasons. Jacket measurments: sleeve-24 1/2 in. jacket length from bottom of collar in back-31 1/2, shoulders- 19 3/4, chest-48, waist- 43 1/2, Pants: Waist 38, 2 3/4in left, length- 40 in., Inseam- 28 1/8 in Hem 1 in., cuff- 1 1/2in. Will accept paypal, uspostal service money order. The suit is gorgeous with a nice drape. Wish it were a 48L. Asking $350 shipped in CONUS only. ALL Shipping WILL include insurance, signature confirmation and priority mail with tracking. THERE ARE NO STAINS on clothing any spots are from lighting issues or lint from my vinyl couch! 
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread...zegna+heritage relative to whether Heritage is Ermenegildo Zegna cloth or rather Ermenegildo Zegna suit.


































































































Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald orphaned Suit Jacket42R, 54EU in excellent condition. Measurements as follows: chest 43 inches, waist 40,
length of jacket 29 3/4 in, sleeve 25 1/2, shoulders 18 1/2 asking $60 shipped in CONUS


























































Brooks Brothers Madison Jacket 48L/60EU , Loro Piana 100% wool. with gold buttons, 2 small abrasions on back in lower shoulderblade region, could be from moths. I have two other navy sports coats and this is much nicer than those other Brooks coats, but this one is slightly smaller in the waist than my others Asking $40 shipped in CONUS
Sleeve: 25 7/8in, Length32 1/2in, shoulder: 21in, chest: 50 1/2in.. waist: 46 6/8 in.,


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thumbnails?


----------



## andcounting

ArtVandalay said:


> Thumbnails?


Delete all together?


----------



## palmettoking

Does anyone have a duffle coat in the size neighborhood of 44-46 that they would like to part with?


----------



## ArtVandalay

andcounting said:


> Delete all together?


 Or that.


----------



## Cardinals5

Footjoy shell cordovan tassel loafers. They've seen a pretty good amount of wear and have various dings commensurate with that wear - the most significant being on the toe of the right shoe. Besides the dings, the shell is still in very good condition with no splits or tears and is still supple. The outsoles still have at least 1/2 of their life remaining and the heels have been protected by heel savers. I didn't use shoe trees for the pictures so you can see the actual wear.

Tagged size: 10D
Outsole length: 12 1/8"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 1/2"

Price: $55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Wanna kick some serious butt? If so, these are the shoes for you. Hanover LB Sheppard Signature black pebble-grain longwings. The shoes have only been worn about 12-15 times. Only the faintest imprint of the previous owners footprint can be detected in the footbed. The full-grain leather uppers are in excellent condition and the outsoles and heels show very little wear. I didn't use shoe trees so you can see the actual wear.

Tagged: 9.5D
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


I usually leave Eagle Shirtmakers shirts behind, but this one intrigued me. It's a burgundy uni-stripe spread collar in Sea Island cotton. The shirt is in very good to excellent condition - the only "flaw" I note is a small chip on the lowest button, which gets tucked into your pants anyway. MOP buttons. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16x33, but shrunk to 15.5x32
Neck: 15 1/2"
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32"

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Orgetorix

Deacon, in addition to changing your pics to thumbnails, can you re-measure the length on the Fitzgerald? 29.75 seems exceptionally short for a 42R, and I don't remember the Fitz model being that short. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## spielerman

Updates below, nice deal on the Paul Stuart.


spielerman said:


> Got two items - first try at selling, but have purchased in the past. Items that just have not worked for me try as I might. *SOLD*J. Press Gray/Grey Summer Suit -Believe it is Poplin? Asking $45 shipped?3/2 Single VentOlder suit as it has the San Francisco, New Haven, New York and Cambridge tag.Very little wear or use, can tell from the pants and inside lining. P2P 21.5Shoulder 18.5Sleeve 24.5Bottom of Collar end 31.5 Pants 41" outseam17.25" waist - 34.5" doubledCuff 1.5"inseam 29.5 Paul Stuart Odd Jacket Hand Stitched in the USA Asking $40 shipped? < Now $30 Shipped. Great deal. 3/2 button stance, 3 patch pockets 20.5 p2p chest18" shoulders24.5 sleeves30" BOCtagged 39R   All Offers welcome


----------



## TMMKC

FINAL price drop before these go the the consignment shop.



TMMKC said:


> I will cut you a deal if you buy mutiple items. All prices include shipping. Everything is CONUS + Paypal. PM me with questions. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Cremieux (Dillard's) pleated, cuffed seersucker OTR trousers. 34x32
> $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Relaxed Fit all-cotton, flat front poplin trousers. I bet I've only worn these 6-7 times. 34 x 32
> $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End red twill, cuffed, flat front trousers. I think I have worn these three times. Like new. 34x31
> $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM brown Glen Plaid wool trousers. Pleated with cuffs. Waist labeled 36. Measure 18 inches hip to hip. Length is 31 inches.
> $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Trad classic! Authentic 3/2 Huntington brown tweed check/burgundy windowpane jacket. Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = a little more than 22 inches (pit to pit). Sleeve = 24 1/2 inches.
> $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Britches navy "3 to 1" DB blazer. Single vent Excellent condition. Labeled 42R. Length = 31 inches. Chest = 22 inches. Sleeve 24 1/2 inches.
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Pink Hyde Park OCBD. Worn less than five times. Like New and with a nice starch. 15 1/2 x 33. $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold's "Old School" burnt orange corduroy shirt. Excellent condition. Large.
> $12


----------



## TweedyDon

The Mystic signals tie is now claimed, as is the Saks cashmere coat and the Burberry jacket--thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Corbin 3/2 Houndstooth Jacket*
Measures to about a 42 Long, unmarked, see measurements:
Pit to Pit 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeves 24.5 (+1)
Length from BOC 31
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes014.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes012.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes013.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes015.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes028.jpg/
Asking $30 shipped CONUS, inquire elsewhere.

Lands End Made in USA Repp Tie
Red/Blue/Yellow/Green
Measures 3"/59.5"
Asking $12 shipped
https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/

Here's a load of ties up for sale. Fabric/Country/Length/Width listed. Prices CONUS, elsewhere inquire. Discounts available if you take multiple ties.

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes002.jpg/ https://img545.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes005.jpg/
Set 1 L-R:
1. Brooks Brothers Makers, USA/60"/3.75" - *CLAIMED*
2. Brooks Brothers Makers *CLAIMED*
3. Lands End *CLAIMED*

https://img820.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes006.jpg/
Set 2 L-R:
1. Robert Talbott for Hunt Club Clothiers, Silk/USA/58.5"/3.75" - *CLAIMED*
2. Scotland House LTD Plaid Wool/Scotland/57.5"/3.25" - *$7 *
3. Bert Pulitzer, Silk/USA/56"/3.75" - *$7*

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes007.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes009.jpg/
Set 3 L-R:
1. Lands End Blue/White Repp *CLAIMED*
2. Boston Traders USA/Silk/56.5"/3.5" *$7*

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*$10 *shipped
​*Lands End Lambswool Argyle Cardigan Sweater*
Made In Ireland
Marked size medium
22.5" Pit to Pit
27" Length TOC
18.5 Shoulders
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes004.jpg/
Asking *$14* shipped CONUS.

****Hunt Club 3/2.5 Tweed Jacket****
-Marked Size 42 Regular
-I don't know what to call this one. It's not quite a 3/2... it sorta rolls halfway. It's definitely not a true 3-button either. I think I've seen Giuseppe refer to these as a "3/2.5" roll.
-It has patch pockets...
...however, it is also ventless.
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/
Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
19.5" Shoulders
23.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length from BOC

*$17* shipped CONUS or offer


----------



## brantley11

*Drops and Updates*

*Winter Sale *

I am cleaning out my closet to make room for house showing. This was either my stuff or stuff I was holding for my family/friends, but I now need to let them go. Please help me!

PM me with questions and all payments will be made to [email protected] via Paypal. If you see something you like make a payment and send me a message here with the item and your address. Thanks

1.) BB Moleskin Hudson Pants Flat Front No Cuff Tobacco
Tagged 36x30 
Measured 35x29.5
$20 including CONUS
https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img9940i.jpg/
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img9941a.jpg/

2.) Land's End Tobacco Cords
Tagged 34R
Measured 33x29
$10 including CONUS

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img9942jo.jpg/
https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img9943q.jpg/

3.) H. Oritsky 3/2 Sack Navy Flannel Blazer
-half lined, center vent, a good amount of hand work
-not tagged but fits somewhere in the 38 to 40 range
Measured: P2P- 20 ¾" Shoulder- 17 ¼" Sleeve from shoulder- 24" BOC- 29 ¾"
SOLD

4.) Old L.L. Bean Wool Sweater Red Heather 
Measured: P2P- 23 ½" Sleeve from shoulder: 27" BOC- 27"
$12 including CONUS
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img9935f.jpg/
https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img9936h.jpg/

5.) Very Old Viyella by FA MacCluer Tan Long Sleeve w/ Buttoned Flap pocket Large
Made in Scotland, 55% Wool 45% Cotton
Two small Spots on the bottom front; see picture
Measured: P2P- 23" Sleeve- 25" BOC- 28 ½" 
$12 including CONUS 
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img9932v.jpg/
https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img9933r.jpg/
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img9934k.jpg/
6.) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate Flannel Plaid Large
Made in USA, Single Needle Tailoring, All Cotton
Measured: P2P- 23" Sleeve- 25" BOC- 30"
$12 including CONUS
https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img9930ur.jpg/
https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img9931x.jpg/
7.) SERO Shirtmakers Blue OCBD "The Purist"
Sanforized
Tagged 16 34 (I am a true 16 34 and this fits like a 15.5 33 slim)
Measured: P2P- 23" Neck- 15 ½" Sleeve- 24" BOC- 30"
$20 including CONUS
https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img9928.jpg/
https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img9929s.jpg/
8.) Florsheim Imperial LWB Scotch Pebble Grain 8 ½ B
V-Cleat, 2 Row nail head heel
Excellent Condition
Measured: L- 12" W- 4 ¼"
$35 including CONUS
https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img9921a.jpg/
https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img9922ic.jpg/
https://img211.imageshack.us/i/img9923x.jpg/

9.) Ties all Made in USA and 100% Silk
a. Robert Talbott Green Crest Tie
3 ¾" 58" 
$12 including CONUS
b. J. Crew Hound Emblematic Blue Tie
3 ¼" 58"
$12 including CONUS
c.) J. Crew Spaniel Emblematic Blue Tie
3 ¼" 58"
$12 including CONUS
https://img171.imageshack.us/i/img9944s.jpg/
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/img9945e.jpg/
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img9946o.jpg/
https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img9947i.jpg/
https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img9948q.jpg/
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/img9949t.jpg/​


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions. Prices include US shipping. All are used and free of any stains, rips, tears, snags, etc. All are long sleeve and have regular cuffs.

1. VINTAGE Lands End Hyde Park university stripe. Made in USA. These are my favorite OCBD's, and I have owned all but Mercer. Collar roll is excellent and this heavyweight fabric is second to none. If you are lucky enough to be the right size for this shirt, snap it up. 15.5/32. $22.>>>$20


2. Ben Silver cotton shirt. Made in Canada. 16/33. $20.>>>$18


3. Vintage unlined collar Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD. Made in US. 16/32. $20.>>>$18


4. Brooks Brothers cotton pinpoint white with blue stripes. Made in US. 14.5/32. $20.>>>$18


5. Brooks Brothers Makers vintage pinpoint buttondown. Made in US. 15.5/34. $20.>>>$18


6. Brooks Brothers Makers blue cotton. Custom shirt with unusual fabric. Measures 16/33. French cuffs. $19.>>>$17


7. Brooks Brothers fine tattersall button down. 16.5/33. $19>>>$17


8. Brooks Brothers Makers blue end on end. Made in USA. 17.5/36. $19.>>>$17


9. Brooks Brothers blue end on end. 16.5/34. $19.>>>$17


----------



## adt11

*PRICE DROPS*



adt11 said:


> Cleaning out the closet. All prices include shipping in the lower 48. Please see measurements on all items. If you have any questions or would like additional photos, just let me know. Thanks.
> 
> Southwick, 3/2 charcoal w/ light gray windowpane and light brown overcheck, double pleated trousers. Purchase this recently from the thrift exchange but not sure what I was thinking&#8230; either I had too much to drink or the measurements were wrong because the sleeves are way too short for my gangly arms. What a shame as it's a beautiful suit and in excellent condition. - $70 >> $60
> 
> Coat
> Chest (P2P) - 21.75"
> Shoulders - 18"
> Length - 31"
> Sleeves - 23" (+ about 2.5" to let)
> Pants
> Waist - 17.25"
> Inseam - 31.5" w/ 1.5" cuff (+1.5" to let)
> Outseam - 43"
> 
> BB Makers Brooksease, 3/2 dark navy pinstripe suit w/ flat-front trousers. Purchased this suit from the thrift exchange but the pants are just too big to work for me. In good condition. - $50 >> $40
> 
> Jacket
> Chest (P2P) - 20.5"
> Shoulders - 18"
> Length (BOC) - 32"
> Sleeves - 25" (+1" to let)
> Pants
> Waist - 18.5"
> Inseam - 31" w/ 1.5" cuff (+1" to let)
> Outseam - 44"
> 
> Robert Kirk, 3/2 tan corduroy sport coat. Purchased this from the thrift exchange a while ago but just don't wear it enough to justify keeping it around. Very sturdy construction and solid feel, great condition. - $40 >> $35
> 
> Chest (P2P) - 22"
> Shoulders - 18.5"
> Length (BOC) - 32.25"
> Sleeves - 26"
> 
> Bachrach, 100% wool, light gray, 2-button sport coat. I'm not familiar with this brand but I found this at Keezer's in Cambridge and really liked the look of it. Unfortunately (on closer inspection) it's just too short for me but is in great condition - $30 >> $25
> 
> Chest - 21.5"
> Shoulders - 18.75"
> Length (BOC) - 31"
> Sleeves - 27"
> 
> Jos A. Bank, wool pleated trousers, no cuff, black - $25
> 
> Waist - 17"
> Inseam - 31.5" (+2.5" to let)
> Outseam - 41.5"
> 
> Jos A. Bank, wool pleated trousers, no cuff, charcoal - $25
> 
> Waist - 16.5"
> Inseam - 31.5" (+2.5" to let)
> Outseam - 42"


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS AND UPDATES

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair brown and tan argyle sweater
Tagged L

Measures 23 pit to pit, 27.5 length

$28 conus



















Aquascutum wool trousers.
Dark olive
Two reverse pleats, cuffed

40 waist, 31.5 inseam

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers Merino Sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26.5

$18 conus










Leatherman Belt--navy blue w/Sailboats
Size 44
No creasing to leather or wear to buckle

$12 conus



















Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India madras
Size XL

$15 conus



















Brown and black herringbone 3/2 sack.
Young Executive for Wilson's (???)
2 patch pockets.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$18 conus




























Finally, resuscitating this from a while back. LLBean 2 button khaki cotton sack. Made in USA.

Tagged 40R

$18 conus

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Some price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Sz 38 Barbour warm pile lining--OLD STYLE with POPPERS!*

I bought this some time ago for my Beaufort, but it's clearly not the right model, as it's far too long. I tried this in my size 40 Border, and it's the right length, but the poppers don't match up--which would make sense since this is a size 38. So, I believe that this is a liner that would fit a size 38 Border or Northumbria that takes pop-in Barbour liners!

As this is an older but relatively unused lined this is in Very Good condition. These pop-in liners are no longer made by Barbour, and are becoming increasing rare and expensive. But, I'm

*asking just $35.*

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies018.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies019.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies020.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies021.jpg/

*2) Harris Tweed hat by LL Bean*

*SOLD*

*3) Sz 30 Vineyard Vines belt. *

This is a great belt! Made in the USA, the leather is nice and thick and the buckle is solid brass. This features golfing emblematics on the belt itself and the VV whale on the leather. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $21, or offer. *

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies012.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies010.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies011.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies013.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies014.jpg/

*4) Scot Royal black cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland*.

This is a terrific scarf! Made in Scotland of lovely thick cashmere, this is a classic and versatile black. It is a bit dusty from being kept in a draw for the last couple of years, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. Measures 12" by 55 1/2", with 2 1/2" of fringe at each end.

*Asking $24, or offer.*

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies015.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies017.jpg/

*5) Sz. 16 1/2 LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt. Made in the USA.*

One of the staples of a trad. wardrobe, this shirt was Made in the USA, and is less bright in person than my pictures show! It's in excellent condition, except for the tiniest start of a fray on the collar, as shown.
*Asking $20, or offer.*

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies026.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies022.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies024.jpg/

*6) Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*

This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
Length (BOC): 32

*Asking $19 or offer, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/


----------



## DFPyne

1. Smith's of Bermuda ~36R/L Black & White Alternating Herringbone 3/2 Sack Tweed, Half Lined 
[$40 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 18"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 25.5"

2. Lord & Taylor Man's Shop 42R Navy Double Breasted Blazer, Features Ticket Pocket and Double Vents & Half Lined (Perfect for Spring!)
[$30 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

3. Southwick for Oak Hall ~42R Heavy Navy Flannel Blazer 2B Darted, Fully Lined & Hooked Vent, Tailored in the USA (Nice Dark MOP Buttons)
[$30 Shipped]

Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 19.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24"

4. Brooks Brothers Medium Burgundy & Blue Bold Candy Stripe Shirt 
[$20 Shipped Each - $30 for Both]

5. Brooks Brothers 346 Royal Blue Jersey Cotton Medium Polo
[$25 Shipped]

6. Izod Lactose Acrylic Navy V-Neck Sweater (Made in the U.S.A)
[$25 Shipped]

7. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$20 Shipped]

Feel free to PM offers or questions.


----------



## conductor

*Wool Suit*

For consideration is this wool suit, approximately size 36 with 32 x30 pants.










































This is heavy thick wool, double vented (British trad? :icon_smile_big 3/2 roll jacket, and fully lined pants.

There are no makers labels or size labels on the garment. I took the following measurements: Sleeve length from the shoulder seam - 24". Chest from armpit to armpit then doubled - 40". From base of collar to bottom of jacket - 30".

The buttonhole stitching on one of the back pockets has come partway undone, but this is a very minor repair. All of the fabric and lining of the suit is intact with no holes.

Asking $50 shipped CONUS


----------



## closerlook

*ALDEN PEBBLE GRAIN LONGWING 11 1/2 E (modified last)*

CLAIMED.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops and adding Gitman Bros purple gingham shirt*

Brooks Brothers light blue ocbd with an unlined collar. Worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x33
Neck: 17"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: SOLD
[/QUOTE]

Lord Jeff shetland wool sweater vest. Dark gray in color. Very good to excellent condition.

Chest: 43"
Length: 25"

Price:$12.00<<16.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gant short sleeve madras. Locker loop and third collar button. Made in Chile. Excellent condition

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 42"

Price: $17.50<<20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gitman Bros. contrast collar shirt. Medium spread. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 15.5/33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 47
Sleeves: 33

Price: $19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB 346 (outlet) burnt orange uni-stripe pinpoint. I usually pass on 346 stuff, but thought someone might like the rare dark orange uni-stripe. 100% cotton - must iron. Made in Malaysia. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 16.5-34/35
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 34.5

Price: $17.50<<20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB patch madras shirt (all blue and white patterns). Made in India. Very good condition.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 17
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gitman Bros. purple gingham sport shirt. Summer weight. Excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 50
Neck: 17"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: SOLD


----------



## closerlook

IF anyone has a pair of shell alden tassel loafers in 8D they might want to sell, please let me know.


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> *Drops and adding Gitman Bros purple gingham shirt*
> 
> Brooks Brothers light blue ocbd with an unlined collar. Worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.
> 
> Tagged: 17x33
> Neck: 17"
> Chest: 52"
> Sleeves: 32.75"
> 
> Price: $10.00<<13.00<<15.50<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


That is an insanely good deal on that shirt. It should have easily brought the initial price of $20.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Steve Smith said:


> That is an insanely good deal on that shirt. It should have easily brought the initial price of $20.


Agree, Steve. I would have bought it quickly, but I need a 35 sleeve.


----------



## MrZipper

Two items up today:

*1. Mercer & Sons Blue OCBD 16-34*
Great condition, made in USA, need I say more? Measures 26" P2P
https://img143.imageshack.us/i/mercer1.jpg/https://img546.imageshack.us/i/mercer2.jpg/
*
SOLD, thank you!*

*2. BB Glenn Plaid 3/2 Sack, ~40R *BUT....*
*Beautiful undarted 3/2 sack dated to 1978 (inside tag, also says 40R). Label says BB "346", but I'm assuming that this is before 346 was the outlet line. Unfortunately, I missed the *major issue* when I picked it up -- namely, about four moth holes (3 right sleeve, 1 left sleeve, 1 left pocket flap; see photos). Apparently the plaid obscured them? I'm embarrassed to even put this up, but I'm happy to send it to anybody who might want it (?). Otherwise, I'm snipping the buttons and sending it right back to the thrift store.
https://img708.imageshack.us/i/bb1qti.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/bb2f.jpg/https://img815.imageshack.us/i/bb3v.jpg/

Measurements:
21" P2P
17" Shoulder
30" BOC
24"/24.5" (+2") Sleeves (R/L respectively)

*ASKING $0 + SHIPPING. Or, if you want the buttons, PM me and we'll work something out.*


----------



## PedanticTurkey

MrZipper said:


> Two items up today:
> 
> *1. Mercer & Sons Blue OCBD 16-34*


Aw, man. I really would have liked that. If anybody's got a mercer OCBD (in any size, any condition) they want to sell please pm me.


----------



## Bookkeeper

I would like to give a big thumbs up to swb120. I've purchased a beautiful trench coat and a pair of Allen Edmonds from him, both at unreasonably low prices. So buy his stuff; he needs the money for other stuff.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't buy his stuff, steal it. He is, after all, giving it away.

Great seller.



Bookkeeper said:


> I would like to give a big thumbs up to swb120. I've purchased a beautiful trench coat and a pair of Allen Edmonds from him, both at unreasonably low prices. So buy his stuff; he needs the money for other stuff.


----------



## conductor

Allen Edmonds vintage Sanford's - Size 13 C - $85 shipped to CONUS - in good used condition


----------



## 32rollandrock

These are SAS hand-sewn loafers, size 10 S (I believe this to be standard, which would make the width medium--I will double-check) with combination heel, NWOT, shop wear only, although there are a few minor surface marks to uppers from storage that should easily buff out. Founded in 1976, SAS is based in San Antonio. Available in BM stores only, their website address is https://www.sasshoes.com/.

I'd keep these in a heartbeat if they fit. Although I am unfamiliar with this brand, SAS gets good reviews on AAAC from veterans: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...o-versus-SAS-loafers&daysprune=-1#post1098774

An excerpt from the esteemed Dr. Damage:

"SAS penny loafers (the handsewn ones, with leather sole) are far better than Sebago. In my view they are in the same league as AE for construction quality, solidity, and overall fit but they fall short by using glossy uppers. If you don't mind the glossy uppers*, or need a good pair of "brush off" loafers for winter, then you can't beat the SAS classic penny loafers. If you have sensitive feet that need support, then the SAS are better than AE since they have shaped footbeds and trapezoidal heels. The leather they use for the soles is very good."

These shoes scream quality, so I'm asking $90 CONUS (trees not included). Any information on these shoes would be much appreciated.


----------



## swb120

32rollandrock said:


> Don't buy his stuff, steal it. He is, after all, giving it away.
> 
> Great seller.
> 
> Originally Posted by Bookkeeper View Post
> I would like to give a big thumbs up to swb120. I've purchased a beautiful trench coat and a pair of Allen Edmonds from him, both at unreasonably low prices. So buy his stuff; he needs the money for other stuff.


Thanks, guys. As we all do, I sell things to create an off-the-books slush fund so that I can buy things from others on the Exchange. In the end, however, all of our money ends up with tweedydon.


----------



## swb120

I'm kicking myself for missing out on the Mercer & Sons shirt...*in my size*! I will buy it from whoever purchased it!


----------



## Cardinals5

Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft black punch captoes. The shoes are in excellent, lightly worn condition. The uppers have some creasing across the vamp, but no bumps, nicks, etc. The outsoles are rock hard and have at least 90% of their life remaining. The is no footprint embedded on the insoles. I have a pair of these in burgundy and they're very comfortable (I think they're nicer than AE Park Aves)

Tagged: 9.5 D/B (D is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: SOLD


Allen Edmonds Bradley Norwegian split toe bluchers in chili. The shoes are in very good used condition. The double-thickness leather outsoles are still hard as a rock and show little wear. The heel caps also show little wear. No scuffs, tears, etc., in the uppers.

Tagged: 9.5D
Outsole length: 12 1/16"
Outsole width: 4 3/16"
Insole length: 11 1/8"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Keith Highlander light brown tassel loafers. These are excellent quality and the leather is definitely better than AE standard leathers - more like Alden calf. The uppers don't have any scuffs, etc., but does have a mark/stain on the inside of the left instep (pictured) and a few other marks (shown in pics). The outsoles are still hard and have 75% or more of their life remaining. Overall, these are Alden quality. Made in USA.

Tagged: 10.5C/A (C is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



LL Bean heavy wool shirt-jacket. It's something like a wool cruiser, but cut like a shirt with two patch pockets and a curved hem. The buttons are like anchor buttons. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large, but more like a medium
Chest: 47"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Norman Hilton 2B sack suit. The suit fabric is a charcoal glen plaid in wool flannel. The suit coat is full canvassed, undarted, single vented, 4 buttons on the sleeve, and fully lined. The trousers are flat front, unlined, and do not have cuffs.

No tagged size, but about a 38R
Chest: 40"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
BOC: 30"

Waist: 34" + 0 (the trousers were let out in the past)
Inseam: 30.5" + 3"
Outseam: 41.5"
No cuffs

Price: $70.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


This is a Polo University (pre-Club) gray flannel suit (not "trad" per se, but with ivy credentials). It's the perfect starter suit. The suit was made by Grief, who was a long-term suit maker in the US probably most well-known for their ivy-style suits (Griffon). This suit represents a blending of mid-1980s shaped suits with the ivy tradition of natural shoulders (and has the ivy features of lapped shoulder, sleeve, and back seams and 5/16" swelled edges on the lapels). The jacket is 3/2 darted, natural shoulders, and half canvassed. The trousers are unlined (traditional) and flat front. The suit is made of 100% wool flannel. Made in USA.

Condition: The suit is an very good condition. There are no moth bites, snags, etc., but there is some very minor and typical wear on the front of the thighs, which is impossible to photograph.

Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18" 
Sleeves: 25 1/4"
BOC: 31 3/4"

Waist: 36" + 0 (pants were let out in the past)
Inseam: 33" + 2 under the hem
Outseam: 43"
No Cuffs

Price: SOLD


----------



## C. Sharp

Cards, I do not want to say you are under selling that suit but if it is anything like the one I own it is amazing. The flannel is indescribable. The one I have was done for Jack Harper U of PA, so I figure these were a college shop staple. Your offering a deal I would hate to think of what this would run retail today.



Cardinals5 said:


> This is a Polo University (pre-Club) gray flannel suit (not "trad" per se, but with ivy credentials). It's the perfect starter suit. The suit was made by Grief, who was a long-term suit maker in the US probably most well-known for their ivy-style suits (Griffon). This suit represents a blending of mid-1980s shaped suits with the ivy tradition of natural shoulders (and has the ivy features of lapped shoulder, sleeve, and back seams and 5/16" swelled edges on the lapels). The jacket is 3/2 darted, natural shoulders, and half canvassed. The trousers are unlined (traditional) and flat front. The suit is made of 100% wool flannel. Made in USA.
> 
> Condition: The suit is an very good condition. There are no moth bites, snags, etc., but there is some very minor and typical wear on the front of the thighs, which is impossible to photograph.
> 
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 25 1/4"
> BOC: 31 3/4"
> 
> Waist: 36" + 0 (pants were let out in the past)
> Inseam: 33" + 2 under the hem
> Outseam: 43"
> No Cuffs
> 
> Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

C. Sharp said:


> Cards, I do not want to say you are under selling that suit but if it is anything like the one I own it is amazing. The flannel is indescribable. The one I have was done for Jack Harper U of PA, so I figure these were a college shop staple. Your offering a deal I would hate to think of what this would run retail today.


Thanks for the kind words, C. The University, and University Club, lines were indeed staples of various college shops and seem to represent that 1980s transition from true sacks to slightly more shaped suits though still maintaining some of the traditional features. IIRC, they were supposed to be a college students first suit as he entered the "professional" world. That said, it does indeed put to shame any "entry" level suit today. Happily, someone who has been waiting for a budget gray flannel suit has decided to buy it.


----------



## C. Sharp

Great to hear it Cards, nothing like someone starting off on the right foot.



Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, C. The University, and University Club, lines were indeed staples of various college shops and seem to represent that 1980s transition from true sacks to slightly more shaped suits though still maintaining some of the traditional features. IIRC, they were supposed to be a college students first suit as he entered the "professional" world. That said, it does indeed put to shame any "entry" level suit today. Happily, someone who has been waiting for a budget gray flannel suit has decided to buy it.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Cardinals5 said:


> This is a Polo University (pre-Club) gray flannel suit (not "trad" per se, but with ivy credentials). It's the perfect starter suit. The suit was made by Grief, who was a long-term suit maker in the US probably most well-known for their ivy-style suits (Griffon). This suit represents a blending of mid-1980s shaped suits with the ivy tradition of natural shoulders (and has the ivy features of lapped shoulder, sleeve, and back seams and 5/16" swelled edges on the lapels). The jacket is 3/2 darted, natural shoulders, and half canvassed. The trousers are unlined (traditional) and flat front. The suit is made of 100% wool flannel. Made in USA.
> 
> Condition: The suit is an very good condition. There are no moth bites, snags, etc., but there is some very minor and typical wear on the front of the thighs, which is impossible to photograph.
> 
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 25 1/4"
> BOC: 31 3/4"
> 
> Waist: 36" + 0 (pants were let out in the past)
> Inseam: 33" + 2 under the hem
> Outseam: 43"
> No Cuffs
> 
> Price: SOLD


A message to whoever bought this, if it doesn't work out for you, please contact me!


----------



## MrZipper

swb120 said:


> I'm kicking myself for missing out on the Mercer & Sons shirt...*in my size*! I will buy it from whoever purchased it!


Don't feel too bad, it was gone within 5 minutes of posting it. I feel exactly the same way about Cards' flannel suit... :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## closerlook

Not exactly thrift exchange prices, but I am adding a link and one picture to my ALDEN SHELL TASSELS on the sales forum if anyone is interested:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?110927-ALDEN-SHELL-CORDOVAN-TASSEL-LOAFERS-8-D-GREAT-PATINA&p=1194677#post1194677


----------



## tonylumpkin

*A bunch of very nice new things and some reductions on older stuff!*

Size 13 B *AE Graysons* in burgundy. Very nice calf upper with no issues, save creasing. The soles are excellent. The heels will need lifts, but not immediately. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/aegray.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/aegray2.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/aegray3.jpg/

Size 11.5 D *AE Park Avenues* in black. The uppers on these are flawless, save normal creasing. The soles are good, with plenty of wear left and the heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/aepark.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/aepark1.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/aepark3.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" tan wool waistcoat*. This is not tagged for size but measures approximately 19.5" across the bottom of the arm holes. It also measures 25" from the top to the tip of the points. There is one miniscule moth bite (surface only) near the V as seen in pic #2. Asking $75 shipped CONUS

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/bbvest.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/bbvest1.jpg/

Vintage *Banana Republic safari shirt* w/ epaulets. This is size small and in very nice condition. There are some small spots on the shirt, the largest of which I have pictured next to a dime for illustration. This is from the BR Mill Valley days and are very tough to find anymore. Asking $40 shipped CONUS

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/brshirt.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/brshirt1.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/brshirt2.jpg/

Vintage Corbin *Madras jacket*, not tagged for size, but measures about: chest 22.5", sleeves 24", shoulders 18.5" and length boc 29". Asking $45 shipped CONUS

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/2madras.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/2madras2.jpg/

Vintage, probably '50s, *Harris Tweed overcoat*, tagged 36. This is immaculate, with not the smallest moth nip that I can find. It is quarter lined and the tweed is absolutely beautiful. It was made for (or by) Richman Brothers. The approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves (Raglan) 24" and length BOC 41". Excellent construction with welted seams and latched vent and leather buttons. Asking $125 shipped CONUS

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc1.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc2.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc5.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" charcoal pinstripe*, 3/2 sack, tagged . This is in very nice condition. Its tagged a 41 R and the approximate measurements are: Chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 19", length BOC 30". Trousers waist 19" (all let out), inseam 29 with 1 5/8" cuffs and at least 1 1/4" turned under (probably doubled). Asking $75 *>>NOW $65 *shipped CONUS

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/bbpin.jpg/ https://img524.imageshack.us/i/bbpin1.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bbpin2.jpg/

Two identical tan *Baracuta jacket*s. Both are in excellent used condition, with no apparent flaws. The first is a 40 R *GONE*, the second a 46 R. Both are cotton blends. $55 *>>NOW $45* for either jacket shipped CONUS

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/bara46.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/bara461.jpg/ 46 R

*Three BB OCBDs.*

The first is a vintage pink with unlined collar. Tagged 15/33. Very nice condition, Asking $25 *>>NOW $20* shipped CONUS

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/pinkocbd15.jpg/

Number two is also pink, but it is NWOT and tagged 17/34. This is made in USA Supima cotton and in perfect condition. Asking $30 *>>NOW $25* shipped CONUS

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/pinkocbdnwt.jpg/

Third is a vintage white with unlined collar, tagged 16/32. Very nice condition. Asking $25 shipped CONUS

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/whiteocbd.jpg/

A 100% cashmere v-neck sweater from Forte. Excellent condition. No pilling. It is a deep Forest green. The sweater is untagged, but measures approximately: 22" pit-to-pit, 26.5" top of collar to bottom and 24" sleeves.
Asking $45 *>>NOW $40* shipped CONUS

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/forteg.jpg/

Faconnable split toe bluchers with Vibram soles, size 12 D. These are tagged Faconnable, but were made by Allen Edmonds. I bought them from the Port Washington Shoes eBay site which was operated by AE. The Paypal payment went to AE. These are great shoes, but a bit too small for me. I would say they fit like a true 12 D. I probably wore them a half dozen times and always kept them with trees. Asking $85 *>>NOW $75* shipped CONUS

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/fackr.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/fac1.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/fac2.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finally, a mint condition BB OCBD red university stripe. Great collar roll and made in USA. This is for a smaller guy or, perhaps, one of your sons. 14 1/2 - 33. Asking $24 *>>NOW $20.00* *>>NOW $17.50* shipped CONUS

*MORE OCBD PICS:* https://img94.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbunired.jpg

[URL="https://]

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* *>> NOW $25* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
[URL="https://][/QUOTE]


----------



## closerlook

A METRIC TON OF TRAD:

CORBIN TWEED PANTS

36 shipped paypal

approx measurements
34in waist 
28 in inseam with 3in to let out



















Jos A Bank 
Spring *3/2 sack *blazer/sport coat

45 shipped paypal

aprox. measurements
chest 20.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 23 in
length from boc 29in
Shoulders across 17 1/4 in

mother of pearl buttons



















Large Burberry Blazer

burberry insignia on buttons

50 shipped paypal

aprrox measurements
shoulders 19 in
chest 21.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 25 in
length 31 1/2 in



















Small Burberry Blazer
identical to the one above, but smaller
has some ring around the collar that will need to be drycleaned

46 shipped paypal

approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















Campus GTO 3/2 sack window pane sport coat
absolutely stunning 
it won't fit me : (
immaculate condition

48 shipped paypal

approx measurements
chest 20in 
sleeve 23 1/4 in
shoulders 17 in 
length 28.5 in



















Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack glenn plaid sport coat
absolutely stunning!
really nice shape

50 shipped paypal

approx measurements
chest 22.5 in
shoulders 20in
sleeve 24 in
length 30.5 in


















Allen Edmonds Burgundy Wingtip soft calf bals
14 C
original soles - with much life left

uppers in excellent condition

70 shipped paypal

approx measurements
length 13 3/4 in
width at widest a little over 4 3/4 in


----------



## closerlook

MORE DROPS!
SEE BELOW:

CLOSET CLEARING
and a relisting

*DISCOUNTS WHEN YOU COMBINE
*

Two Shetland sweater vests

jos. a bank vintage shetland Size Medium
argyle, navy sweater

18.5in across chest
25in in length

*$34 shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped >>>$27 Shipped>> $25 Shipped
* 




Lord and Taylor
Shetland Cable Knit
Cardigan
Size L

19in across chest
27.5in length

*$34 Shipped >>> DROP $31 SHIPPED >>> $29 Shipped>>>$27 Shipped>> 25 shipped
*


----------



## DFPyne

DROPS!

1. Smith's of Bermuda ~36R/L Black & White Alternating Herringbone 3/2 Sack Tweed, Half Lined 
[$35 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 18"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 25.5"

2. Lord & Taylor Man's Shop 42R Navy Double Breasted Blazer, Features Ticket Pocket and Double Vents & Half Lined (Perfect for Spring!)
[$25 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

3. Southwick for Oak Hall ~42R Heavy Navy Flannel Blazer 2B Darted, Fully Lined & Hooked Vent, Tailored in the USA (Nice Dark MOP Buttons)
[$25 Shipped]

Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 19.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24"

4. Brooks Brothers Medium Burgundy & Blue Bold Candy Stripe Shirt 
[$15 Shipped Each - $25 for Both]

5. Brooks Brothers 346 Royal Blue Jersey Cotton Medium Polo
[$20 Shipped]

6. Izod Lactose Acrylic Navy V-Neck Sweater (Made in the U.S.A)
[$15 Shipped]

7. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$15 Shipped]

Feel free to PM offers or questions.


----------



## brantley11

I have a pair of Bostonian Crown Windosr Tassel Loafers in Black Shell that are size 10. I really need a 10.5. Would anybody have some think in a black loafer size 10.5 for a trade?


----------



## jfkemd

*Filson Lightweight Flat Front Chinos*
New With Tag
Size 38 in British Khaki
Unhemmed

Retails for $80

yours for $40 shipped CONUS
Measurements: waist : 38
in seam: 34
outerseam: 46


----------



## Orgetorix

Several NWOT Brooks Brothers items. I picked these items up from the local thrift store where our BB store donates its items that have been marked out of stock for whatever reason. The tags have been cut to prevent returns, and they could be slightly irregular, but none of them have any flaws I've been able to find.

1. BB Brookscool poplin suit, tagged 36S. Brookscool poplin is a blend of cotton and some space-age polyester, but it really does work at keeping you cool. Half lined for greater coolness. Don't mind the wrinkles, they're just from the thrift store rack and will come out with a pressing. Pants are not pictured, but they have double reverse pleats and cuffs.

$50 shipped CONUS.

Measurements:
Chest: 20.5
Shoulders: 18
Length: 28.5
Sleeves: 22.75 +2 to let down
Pants waist: 31 + 1 to let out
Inseam: 28 + 1 to let down









    

2. BB Makers traditional fit 100% Supima cotton oxford cloth button-down shirt. The classic trad shirt in a blue university stripe.

$20 shipped CONUS.

Measurements: 
Collar: 16 (note this should fit a 15.5 neck, accounting for breathing space and shrinkage)
Sleeves: 35
Pit to pit: 26

 

3. BB Hudson relaxed-fit chinos. British Khaki color. Plain front, no cuffs.

$20 shipped CONUS.

Tagged 36x34, and measures true to size. Enough length to put cuffs on if you're a 31" inseam or less.

 

More not-so-Trad items in my Sales forum thread here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...n-Zegna-Brooks-Brothers&p=1194757#post1194757


----------



## Cardinals5

This is a vintage bespoke shawl-collared dinner suit (tuxedo) in navy worsted wool by J. Liggio of West Brighton, Staten Island. Navy dinner suits are considered just as classic as black tuxedos and often superior because they actually appear black at night unlike true black tuxedos, which can sometimes have a greenish tint. The facings are all in smooth silk. The jacket is single button, darted, has besom pockets (still sewn shut), is *fully canvassed*, and unvented (traditional for dinner suits). The trousers have double reverse pleats with internal buttons for braces in the front and external buttons in the back. No cuffs on the trousers since this is a dinner suit. The shoulders are relatively structured (not ridiculously so) considering the popularity of soft or natural shoulders on the forum, but could either be easily removed or reduced. Personally, I would replace the buttons with something like smoke MOP.

Condition: Excellent vintage condition - meaning it's been worn, and the trouser waist let out, but no wear spots, moth bites, snags, or stains.

Chest: 41"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24 3/4"
BOC: 30 3/4"

Waist: 34" + 0 (the trousers were previously let out, they were originally about a 32" waist)
Outseam: 44"
Inseam: 33"

Price: SOLD


----------



## 32rollandrock

Lotsa stuff here and on the bay as of tomorrow. Don't be afraid to make offers.

First, a VERY thick--and old--woolen shirt/jacket. A few very small moth nibbles that I would deem inconsequential but in the interest of full disclosure, they are shown (I didn't do a very good job of capturing where on the coat these are: First one pictured is on sleeve near wrist, second is on sleeve as shown and third is on front near bottom). No fabric content listed, but smart money says this is all wool. No size tag, but measurements are:

Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
Sleeve length (shoulder seam to cuff): 23 inches
Length from top of collar: 28.5 inches.

Looking for $30 CONUS












Next, a pair of green cotton trousers from Orvis, just in time for spring. These are flat front with no cuffs. 34 waist, inseam measures 30.25 inches. Zero issues, plenty of wear left. $15 CONUS












For the larger gentleman, a pair of Brooks Brothers Country Club red cotton trousers, pleated and cuffed. Ideal for golf, I suspect. These are tagged 42/32--waist is accurate, inseam measures 29.5 inches. In fine condition, with no issues. Looking for $18 CONUS












A simply beautiful Irish cable knit cardigan sweater, charcoal, by LL Bean. It shows no sign of being worn. Buttons immaculate. Labeled medium tall. Measurements are:

Armpit to armpit: 22.5 inches
Sleeve length (from shoulder to cuff): 23.5 inches
Length (from top): 30 inches

Looking for $30 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers medium sweater vest in a Fair Isle type pattern. Merino wool, zero issues. $18 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers Pima cotton sweater in extra large. Pattern is sky blue over navy, with solid navy back. $18 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers 346 medium pinpoint button-down shirt, non-iron. Very nice pattern and colors for spring, which label and close-up photos best capture. $12 CONUS.












Custom made Brooks Brothers point collar, French blue, in pinpoint cotton. The cloth feels more substantial than 
OTR pinpoint, but short of Supima. No missing buttons, tears, stains, rips, other issues. Measurements are:

Neck: 16 inches
Armpit to armpit: 25.5 inches
Sleeve length (from center of collar): 33 inches

Looking for $15 CONUS










https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/feb26sale/?action=view&current=100_2886.jpg

A NWT short-sleeve seersucker shirt by Ralph Lauren. Large. $18 CONUS










https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/feb26sale/?action=view&current=100_2901.jpg

A NWT green cotton sweater by Ralph Lauren. Size large. Looking for $18 CONUS.












A NWT pink polo shirt by Ralph Lauren. Size large. Looking for $17 CONUS.












Don't see Nordstrom much on AAAC, but thought I'd give this a go, especially considering the scarcity of big neck/sleeve dress shirts here. This one is 18.5x36. Pinpoint cotton, no issues. $12 CONUS












A Woolrich chamois shirt, mint condition. Size medium. $12 CONUS












Finally, I have a pair of Martin Dingman bit driving moc's on the sales forum in size 9M. I would put them here, but do not want to offend sensibilities. So, if you're feeling continental or naughty...


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All items are in excellent used condition. The two numbers listed with the ties are length and width in inches.

1. Brooks Brothers repp tie, blue and gold. 3.75/58. $20.


2. Vintage Brooks Brothers Black Label made in England. 3 5/8-57. $20.


3. Lands End Argyle & Sutherland. 3 7/8-57. $16.


4. "The South's Best Inc" billfish tie. 3 7/8-58. $15.


5. Made in West Germany vintage silk, brass and leather braces. ***SOLD***$18.


6. Hiltl Chinos. The Mercedes-Benz of chinos. Made in Germany. These are a british khaki color that my camera didn't quite capture. 34x26.75. Pleated and cuffed. $18.


7. Banana Republic flat front uncuffed chinos. Tagged W35 but measures 36x33.5. They don't appear to have been let out in the waist so this may be a bit of vanity sizing. $18.


8. Pringle Alpaca sweater, XL. Chest 48. This is an interesting color. The cable knit gives a depth to the sweater. The raised cable knit area has more of a dark blue to it while the lower base area looks more green. The overall effect is spectacular. Alpaca is a fine, soft wool which wears much cooler than wool when used as an outer layer. This is a steal at $35.


9. Brooks Brothers Made in US houndstooth sport coat. Chest 46, Sleeve 24.5, Sh 19.5, L 31. Not tagged for size but that looks to me like a 44R. Appears to be new without tags, spare buttons in pocket. Lapels roll slightly over the top button and buttonhole so I call it a shallow 3 roll 2. Double vented and darted. ***SOLD*** $45.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nashgator:

You expressed an interest in the Woolrich shirt, but your mailbox is full so you can't receive messages.


----------



## 32rollandrock

In the two-for-two department, your mailbox is full, TPW, and that RL shirt needs a good home. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drop on this jacket to $35.



32rollandrock said:


> This madras sport coat is two-button, single vent, darted with no flaws. Made in USA. $40 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 21 inches
> Shoulder width: 18.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5 inches
> Sleeve length: 25 inches with another inch possible


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops and adding lots of stuff

Footjoy shell cordovan tassel loafers. They've seen a pretty good amount of wear and have various dings commensurate with that wear - the most significant being on the toe of the right shoe. Besides the dings, the shell is still in very good condition with no splits or tears and is still supple. The outsoles still have at least 1/2 of their life remaining and the heels have been protected by heel savers. I didn't use shoe trees for the pictures so you can see the actual wear.

Tagged size: 10D
Outsole length: 12 1/8"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 1/2"

Price: $55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Wanna kick some serious butt? If so, these are the shoes for you. Hanover LB Sheppard Signature black pebble-grain longwings. The shoes have only been worn about 12-15 times. Only the faintest imprint of the previous owners footprint can be detected in the footbed. The full-grain leather uppers are in excellent condition and the outsoles and heels show very little wear. I didn't use shoe trees so you can see the actual wear.

Tagged: 9.5D
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 1/2"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: SOLD


Loake brouged punch cap om saddle brown. The Loake name has been worn off the insoles, but these are definitely Loakes. The shoes have seen a lot of wear, but still have some life remaining. The outsoles have been covered by Topys and new heel caps were added. The uppers are in very good condition, except for one place on the outside of the left shoe where there is one deeper crease. The insoles are the biggest problem - they've hardened and should be replaced. Made in England

Sizing: There is no size information stamped inside the shoes. Measurements indicate a US7D or US 7.5D, but please check your own shoes to make sure the measurements match.
Outsole length: 11 1/8"
Outsole width: 4"
Insole length: 10 1/2"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Allen Edmonds Bradley Norwegian split toe bluchers in chili. The shoes are in very good used condition. The double-thickness leather outsoles are still hard as a rock and show little wear. The heel caps also show little wear. No scuffs, tears, etc., in the uppers.

Tagged: 9.5D
Outsole length: 12 1/16"
Outsole width: 4 3/16"
Insole length: 11 1/8"

Price: $53.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Keith Highlander light brown tassel loafers. These are excellent quality and the leather is definitely better than AE standard leathers - more like Alden calf. The uppers don't have any scuffs, etc., but does have a mark/stain on the inside of the left instep (pictured) and a few other marks (shown in pics). The outsoles are still hard and have 75% or more of their life remaining. Overall, these are Alden quality. Made in USA.

Tagged: 10.5C/A (C is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



I usually leave Eagle Shirtmakers shirts behind, but this one intrigued me. It's a burgundy uni-stripe spread collar in Sea Island cotton. The shirt is in very good to excellent condition - the only "flaw" I note is a small chip on the lowest button, which gets tucked into your pants anyway. MOP buttons. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16x33, but shrunk to 15.5x32
Neck: 15 1/2"
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 32"

Price: SOLD
[/QUOTE]

Gitman Bros. contrast collar shirt. Medium spread. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 15.5/33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 47
Sleeves: 33

Price: $16.00<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB 346 (outlet) burnt orange uni-stripe pinpoint. I usually pass on 346 stuff, but thought someone might like the rare dark orange uni-stripe. 100% cotton - must iron. Made in Malaysia. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 16.5-34/35
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 34.5

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB patch madras shirt (all blue and white patterns). Made in India. Very good condition.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 17
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gitman Brothers brown uni-stripe pinpoint buttondown. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 34

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Vintage BB black gingham sport shirt in a light cotton flannel. 100% cotton. Made in Hong Kong. Beautiful buttons. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 52
Sleeves: 34

Price: 20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar. For some reason there is wear to the seam where the sleeves are attached to the body of the shirt, but it's fairly minor - possibly from overpressing at a dry cleaner, but no other flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x35
Neck: 17"
Chest: 55"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean heavy wool shirt-jacket. It's something like a wool cruiser, but cut like a shirt with two patch pockets and a curved hem. The buttons are like anchor buttons. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large, but more like a medium
Chest: 47"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Norman Hilton 2B sack suit. The suit fabric is a charcoal glen plaid in wool flannel. The suit coat is full canvassed, undarted, single vented, 4 buttons on the sleeve, and fully lined. The trousers are flat front, unlined, and do not have cuffs.

No tagged size, but about a 38R
Chest: 40"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
BOC: 30"

Waist: 34" + 0 (the trousers were let out in the past)
Inseam: 30.5" + 3"
Outseam: 41.5"
No cuffs

Price: $62.00<<70.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Corbin charcoal 3/2 sack suit. Four season weight. Standard TNSIL suit - 3/2 sack, natural shoulders, fully canvassed, 1/2 lined...all the good stuff. Very good to excellent condition - no moth bites, snags, etc. Flat front trousers. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 42R
Chest: 44"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 30.5"

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29 3/4" + 1
Cuffs: 1 3/8"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers wash'n'wear, 2 button, sack suit. The color is a bluish-gray with white pinstripes. Obviously a cotton-poly blend of some sort. Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vent, 2 buttons on the sleeve. Flat front trousers. I don't think it was ever worn very much since the labels are in such good condition. No apparent flaws. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24 1/4"
BOC: 30"

Waist: 35 + 1
Outseam: 41.25
Inseam: 30.5 + 1.5
No cuffs

Price: $55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker for Hunter Coggins (Asheville, NC trad shop - still open) tan worsted wool 3/2 sack suit. Natural shoulders, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve, single vent. Flat front trousers. Condition is very good - it's seen some wear and could stand a cleaning, but should look great. I really wanted to keep this suit since I don't have a tan worsted, but it's just a bit too small.

No tagged size, but a 38-40L
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25
BOC: 31.5

Waist: 36
Outseam: 42
Inseam: 31
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers silk 3/2 sack. Feels like 100% silk. Slightly padded natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, 2 buttons on the sleeves, fully lined, single vented. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Made in USA. I tried selling this in the winter, but maybe it'll get more interest now that it's starting to warm up. The close up pic is accurate to the color.

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30.5

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## tonylumpkin

*SOME QUICK PRICE CUTS*

*A bunch of very nice new things and some reductions on older stuff!*

Size 13 B *AE Graysons* in burgundy. Very nice calf upper with no issues, save creasing. The soles are excellent. The heels will need lifts, but not immediately. Asking $75 * >>NOW $60* shipped CONUS

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/aegray.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/aegray2.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/aegray3.jpg/

Size 11.5 C *AE Park Avenues* in black. The uppers on these are flawless, save normal creasing. The soles are good, with plenty of wear left and the heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long. Asking $75 *>>NOW $60* shipped CONUS

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/aepark.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/aepark1.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/aepark3.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" tan wool waistcoat*. This is not tagged for size but measures approximately 19.5" across the bottom of the arm holes. It also measures 25" from the top to the tip of the points. There is one miniscule moth bite (surface only) near the V as seen in pic #2. Asking $75 *>>NOW $60* shipped CONUS

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/bbvest.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/bbvest1.jpg/

Vintage *Banana Republic safari shirt* w/ epaulets. This is size small and in very nice condition. There are some small spots on the shirt, the largest of which I have pictured next to a dime for illustration. This is from the BR Mill Valley days and are very tough to find anymore. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35 * shipped CONUS

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/brshirt.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/brshirt1.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/brshirt2.jpg/

Vintage Corbin *Madras jacket*, not tagged for size, but measures about: chest 22.5", sleeves 24", shoulders 18.5" and length boc 29". Asking $45 *>>NOW $35* shipped CONUS

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/2madras.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/2madras2.jpg/

Vintage, probably '50s, *Harris Tweed overcoat*, tagged 36. This is immaculate, with not the smallest moth nip that I can find. It is quarter lined and the tweed is absolutely beautiful. It was made for (or by) Richman Brothers. The approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves (Raglan) 24" and length BOC 41". Excellent construction with welted seams and latched vent and leather buttons. Asking $125 *>>NOW $110 * shipped CONUS

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc1.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc2.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc5.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" charcoal pinstripe*, 3/2 sack, tagged . This is in very nice condition. Its tagged a 41 R and the approximate measurements are: Chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 19", length BOC 30". Trousers waist 19" (all let out), inseam 29 with 1 5/8" cuffs and at least 1 1/4" turned under (probably doubled). Asking $75 *>>NOW $65 *shipped CONUS

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/bbpin.jpg/ https://img524.imageshack.us/i/bbpin1.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bbpin2.jpg/

Two identical tan *Baracuta jacket*s. Both are in excellent used condition, with no apparent flaws. The first is a 40 R *GONE*, the second a 46 R. Both are cotton blends. $55 *>>NOW $45* for either jacket shipped CONUS

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/bara46.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/bara461.jpg/ 46 R

*Three BB OCBDs.*

The first is a vintage pink with unlined collar. Tagged 15/33. Very nice condition, Asking $25 *>>NOW $20* shipped CONUS

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/pinkocbd15.jpg/

Number two is also pink, but it is NWOT and tagged 17/34. This is made in USA Supima cotton and in perfect condition. Asking $30 *>>NOW $25* shipped CONUS

https://img834.imageshack.us/i/pinkocbdnwt.jpg/

Third is a vintage white with unlined collar, tagged 16/32. Very nice condition. Asking $25 shipped CONUS

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/whiteocbd.jpg/

A 100% cashmere v-neck sweater from Forte. Excellent condition. No pilling. It is a deep Forest green. The sweater is untagged, but measures approximately: 22" pit-to-pit, 26.5" top of collar to bottom and 24" sleeves.
Asking $45 *>>NOW $40* shipped CONUS

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/forteg.jpg/

Faconnable split toe bluchers with Vibram soles, size 12 D. These are tagged Faconnable, but were made by Allen Edmonds. I bought them from the Port Washington Shoes eBay site which was operated by AE. The Paypal payment went to AE. These are great shoes, but a bit too small for me. I would say they fit like a true 12 D. I probably wore them a half dozen times and always kept them with trees. Asking $85 *>>NOW $75* shipped CONUS

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/fackr.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/fac1.jpg/ https://img641.imageshack.us/i/fac2.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finally, a mint condition BB OCBD red university stripe. Great collar roll and made in USA. This is for a smaller guy or, perhaps, one of your sons. 14 1/2 - 33. Asking $24 *>>NOW $20.00* *>>NOW $17.50* shipped CONUS

*MORE OCBD PICS:* https://img94.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bbunired.jpg

[URL="https://]

Pringle lambs wool sweater vest. There isn't a size tag, but it measures 22" across the widest part of the chest (at the bottom of the arm holes) and 27.5" from the top of the collar to the bottom of the waist. It is made in Scotland and in excellent condition. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* *>>NOW $27.50* *>> NOW $25* shipped CONUS

[URL="https://]
[URL="https://


----------



## closerlook

*DROPS!
*

A METRIC TON OF TRAD:

CORBIN TWEED PANTS

36 shipped paypal

approx measurements
34in waist 
28 in inseam with 3in to let out



















Jos A Bank 
Spring *3/2 sack *blazer/sport coat

45 shipped paypal>> 42 shipped

aprox. measurements
chest 20.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 23 in
length from boc 29in
Shoulders across 17 1/4 in

mother of pearl buttons



















Large Burberry Blazer

burberry insignia on buttons

50 shipped paypal >> $47 shipped

aprrox measurements
shoulders 19 in
chest 21.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 25 in
length 31 1/2 in



















Small Burberry Blazer
identical to the one above, but smaller
has some ring around the collar that will need to be drycleaned

46 shipped paypal >> 44 shipped

approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















Campus GTO 3/2 sack window pane sport coat
absolutely stunning 
it won't fit me : (
immaculate condition

48 shipped paypal >> 45 shipped

approx measurements
chest 20in 
sleeve 23 1/4 in
shoulders 17 in 
length 28.5 in



















Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack glenn plaid sport coat
100 percent CAMEL HAIR
absolutely stunning!
really nice shape

50 shipped paypal >> 48 shipped!

approx measurements
chest 22.5 in
shoulders 20in
sleeve 24 in
length 30.5 in


















Allen Edmonds Burgundy Wingtip soft calf bals
14 C
original soles - with much life left

uppers in excellent condition

70 shipped paypal >> 65 shipped

approx measurements
length 13 3/4 in
width at widest a little over 4 3/4 in




























MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers Herringbone sport coat

CLAIMED.

Lacoste Polo 
navy
sz. 7

30 shipped paypal


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Vintage Military khakis
M1, Type 2, lightweight tropical wool, 32 x 38 (so they can be hemmed)
I picked up bunch of these and like them.
The rise is very high, the leg straight and they're slim through the hips and thighs.
$20 shipped/offers


----------



## 32rollandrock

The black calf loafers by Alden listed below are a hair tight for me, so I'm putting them back in play. They are fine shoes, just on the snug side of 8.5 D. Asking $55, just want to get whole here. Offers welcome. Thanks.



swb120 said:


> I have six of them, the real deal, with unlined collars. *$25/shirt shipped* (+2 west of Chicago).
> 
> ****UPDATE*** - four of the six are claimed.*
> 
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img0922a.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img0924pl.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img0925xz.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img0899tj.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img0900zd.jpg/
> 
> And a beautiful Robert Talbott regimental - red, gold, white, navy - Royal Dragoon 8th - 3". *$17 shipped*.
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0919mw.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img0920q.jpg/
> 
> and SHOES!
> Alden black calf loafers - 8.5D - *CLAIMED*
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img0885eo.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img0886o.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img0888n.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img0887x.jpg/
> 
> Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings - 10.5A - *$70 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0890m.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0891fq.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0892ke.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0893.jpg/
> 
> Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - 8EE - *$75 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)
> 
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/
> 
> Like new Allen Edmonds Glenfield loafers - slight surface scuffings - just need a good polishing to cover - 11.5B - *$65 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img0901h.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img0903df.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0904cz.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img0905x.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img0906ls.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0907j.jpg/
> 
> And SWEATERS:
> Navy/White LL Bean Norwegian (made in Hong Kong, lighter weight than made in Norway one - but a great, more useful weight, imho) - size Large - 60% wool, 20% nylon, 20% acrylic - *$30 shipped*
> Chest - 47
> Length - 27.75
> https://img141.imageshack.us/i/img0878bs.jpg/
> 
> old school Brooks Brothers tan v-neck. Beautiful: pure lambswool, tagged size 40, made in England - asking *$30 shipped*
> Chest - 40
> Length - 25
> https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img0883af.jpg/


----------



## TLS24

Price Drop



TLS24 said:


> (3) Brooks Brothers Made in USA Candy Stripe Shirts
> Blue, Red, and Green. They are tagged 16.5-R, which measures to be 33.5" sleeves
> SOLD
> 
> Allen-Edmonds "Mansfield" Tassel Loafers
> Size: 7D
> $60 CONUS----------->$50 CONUS


----------



## DFPyne

Additions and Further DROPS!

1. Smith's of Bermuda ~36R/L Black & White Alternating Herringbone 3/2 Sack Tweed, Half Lined 
[$30 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 18"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 25.5"

2. Sheldon Hall Clothes ~46R Navy 3/2 Sack Blazer, Awesome half red lining, hooked vent.
These have awesome fish buttons. I am reluctant to sell this at all and just harvest the buttons, but I'm putting this up for the bigger trad who needs his first blazer. 
[$30 Shipped]
PTP: 24" 
Shoulders: 19.5" 
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve:26"

3. J. Press [New Haven, Cambridge, New York] White Forward Point PinPoint Oxford 15.5 - 34: Made in the USA 
[$30 Shipped]

4. J. Press [New Haven, Cambridge, New York] (Sero) The Purist Blue Oxford Shirt 15.5 - 32: Made in the USA (Sweet Roll)
[$30 Shipped]

5. Lord & Taylor Man's Shop 42R Navy Double Breasted Blazer, Features Ticket Pocket and Double Vents & Half Lined (Perfect for Spring!)
[$20 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

6. Southwick for Oak Hall ~42R Heavy Navy Flannel Blazer 2B Darted, Fully Lined & Hooked Vent, Tailored in the USA (Nice Dark MOP Buttons)
[$20 Shipped]

Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 19.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24"

7. Brooks Brothers Medium Burgundy & Blue Bold Candy Stripe Shirt 
[$12 Shipped Each - $20 for Both]

8. Brooks Brothers 346 Royal Blue Jersey Cotton Medium Polo
[$20 Shipped]

9. Izod Lactose Acrylic Navy V-Neck Sweater (Made in the U.S.A)
[$15 Shipped]

10. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$15 Shipped]

11. Royal Stewart Scarf - 45" long 
[$15 Shipped]

Feel free to PM offers or questions. I want to get this stuff out of my house, so please make offers. Even ridiculous offers will be entertained.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS DAKS for Trimingham's of Bermuda! Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*2) TERRIFIC LINING! Lovely Mad Men Moss Green/Black herringbone sack Canvassed*

This is a great jacket! The tweed is a beautiful dark moss green and black herringbone, that's both thoroughly current and utterly authentically Mad Men. The lapels are Ivy-narrow, and it has both two button cuffs and side vents. It also has slanted, It's also half-canvassed, and half-lined.... and the lining is WONDERFUL, with very detailed hunting scenes on a complementary light mint green background. This jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$33, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4

https://img593.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets030.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets034.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets031.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets032.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets033.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets036.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets037.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets040.jpg/

*3) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed*

This is a great jacket from the legendary, and now defunct, trad/Ivy store B. Altman, of Fifth Avenue, New York City--the store that long had a reputation for "gentility and conservatism," according to the New York Times article published about the store on Christmas Day near the end of its life. This jacket was one of the last to leave B. Altma's doors (it closed in 1989), and so owing both to this, the conservative, classic styling of B. Altman goods, and its absolutely excellent condition, this jacket could pass easily as having been bought last week from a newly-resurrected Altman's.

This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's made from beautiful, soft camelhair, and--unusually for camelhair--is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket is a testament to how well well-made menswear can last in excellent condition when it's well taken care of.

Although this is a camelhair, lovely, in excellent condition, half-canvassed, and from Altman's, I'm asking just *$38, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets053.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets054.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets055.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets056.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets057.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets058.jpg/

*4) Versace V2 grey jacket, for Saks. Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*6) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets -- just $18!!* *Canvassed*

This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely glen plaid in three season wool in the classic 3/2 sack configuration. It also has lovely patch pockets, a half-lining, a single vent, and is half-canvassed. It also has the classic Ivy two button cuff. It's also in beautiful condition, EXCEPT for two flaws: There's a snag hole on one sleeve, and the left hand cuff needs tacking down. The latter flaw is very minor, and could take anyone just two minutes to fix perfectly. The former flaw, though, while not very noticeable 9and small enough to be ignored!), could possibly be fixed by competent darning, and certainly by re-reweaving. Luckily, darning IS an option here, as the hole is ONLY on the dark stripe of the glen plaid. But, is is there, and so this jacket, while in beautiful condition, could be yours for much less than I have in it!

*Asking just $18--or offer! *

Tagged a 43L, but see Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

https://img84.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32001.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32002.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32004.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32005.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32003.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32006.jpg/

*7) Shetland tweed in moss-green herringbone Canvassed*

Along with a patchwork tweed, I've wanted a dark moss-green herringbone for ages--but I've yet to come across one in my size....

And not only is this a lovely moss-green herringbone tweed, but it's also a Shetland tweed--just as hardy as Harris or Donegal, but with a lovely softer drape and hand. This jacket is half-canvassed with a Anglophilic three-button front with subtle darting; it's also unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still sewn shut. It's fully lined.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

Tagged a 42R, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds017.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds021.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds019.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds018.jpg/

*9) Barney's of New York mossy green glen plaid jacket Canvassed*

This is a very pleasant mossy-green glen plaid jacket made in the USA for Barney's. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and in Flusser-approved fashion is ventless. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer*

Tagged 40R, but please see *Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds053.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds056.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds057.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds058.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds059.jpg/

*10) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, *asking just $22 or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

DFPyne said:


> 3. J. Press [New Haven, Cambridge, New York] White Forward Point PinPoint Oxford 15.5 - 34: Made in the USA


Gitman Bros.



> 4. J. Press [New Haven, Cambridge, New York] (Sero) The Purist Blue Oxford Shirt 15.5 - 32: Made in the USA (Sweet Roll)


Sero


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*

Price reduced
now $30 shipped CONUS



jfkemd said:


> *Filson Lightweight Flat Front Chinos*
> New With Tag
> Size 38 in British Khaki
> Unhemmed
> 
> Retails for $80
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS
> Measurements: waist : 38
> in seam: 34
> outerseam: 46


----------



## TMMKC

Huntington jacket and HSM trousers are *SOLD*. A few other items are still available (check my last post with pics).


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS!* All shoes in very good to like new condition!

Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings - 10.5A - $70>$65>*$60 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0890m.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0891fq.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0892ke.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0893.jpg/

Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - 8EE - $75>$70>*$65 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/

Like new Allen Edmonds Glenfield loafers - slight surface scuffings - just need a good polishing to cover - 11.5B - $65>$60>*$55 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img0901h.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img0903df.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0904cz.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img0905x.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img0906ls.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0907j.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers short-sleeve pinpoint BD shirt, 15.5, made in USA*. 100% cotton. From my same college trunk. Rarely worn, and not at all in the past 20 yrs! Beautiful collar roll.

Asking *$15 shipped.*

*Beautiful, like new, Brooks Brothers wool tweed cap*. Made in Italy. Size XL (for comparison, I wear a 7 1/4-3/8 cap, and this was loose on me).

Asking *$25 shipped*.

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img0880q.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img0881ud.jpg/


----------



## DavidW

Two Small Trench Coats
Burberry, made in England, good condition (leather buckles show considerable wear).
No size tag but measures to approximately 38s to 40s.
Chest: 21" pit to pit
Arms: 32" from middle bottom of collar to end of sleeve
Length: 43 1/2" top of collar to bottom of hem
SOLD









Baracuta by Four Climes, made in England, very good condition.
No Size tag, but measures to approximately 38s to 40s.
Chest: 21" pit to pit
Arms: 32" from middle bottom of collar to end of sleeve
Length: 42 1/2" top of collar to bottom of hem
$40 shipped CONUS


----------



## zbix

*More drops before I add some new stuff and move these to the Bay*

1) BB Blue Striped. 15-32 100% Cotton. Made in the USA. $19

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/striped.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/stripedtag.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/stripedbutton.jpg/

2) BB Blue Striped. 15-32/33 100% Cotton. Non-Iron. $17

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/stripedni.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/stripednitag.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/stripednibutton.jpg/

3) BB Pink Button Down 17.5-36 Slim Fit. All Cotton. Made in USA. $19 SOLD

4) Allen Edmonds - Saratoga 12AA - $60 Shipped

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5550b.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5551d.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5553u.jpg/

5) Allen Edmonds - Westbrook 9D - $35 Shipped

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img5542wz.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img5543sr.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5545f.jpg/

6) Brooks Brothers NWT Odd Jacket 44L - $45 shipped

23.5" pit to pit; 26" sleeve; 33" jacket length

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img5578f.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5583ua.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img5575z.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Sz 38 Barbour warm pile lining--OLD STYLE with POPPERS!*

I bought this some time ago for my Beaufort, but it's clearly not the right model, as it's far too long. I tried this in my size 40 Border, and it's the right length, but the poppers don't match up--which would make sense since this is a size 38. So, I believe that this is a liner that would fit a size 38 Border or Northumbria that takes pop-in Barbour liners!

As this is an older but relatively unused lined this is in Very Good condition. These pop-in liners are no longer made by Barbour, and are becoming increasing rare and expensive. But, I'm

*asking just $35.*

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies018.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies019.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies020.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies021.jpg/

*2) Sz 30 Vineyard Vines belt. *

This is a great belt! Made in the USA, the leather is nice and thick and the buckle is solid brass. This features golfing emblematics on the belt itself and the VV whale on the leather. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $18, or offer. *

https://img809.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies012.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies010.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies011.jpg/ https://img255.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies013.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies014.jpg/

*3) Scot Royal black cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland*.

This is a terrific scarf! Made in Scotland of lovely thick cashmere, this is a classic and versatile black. It is a bit dusty from being kept in a draw for the last couple of years, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. Measures 12" by 55 1/2", with 2 1/2" of fringe at each end.

*Asking $24 (firm).*

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies015.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies017.jpg/

*4) Sz. 16 1/2 LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt. Made in the USA.*

One of the staples of a trad. wardrobe, this shirt was Made in the USA, and is less bright in person than my pictures show! It's in excellent condition, except for the tiniest start of a fray on the collar, as shown.

*Asking $18, or offer.*

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies026.jpg/ https://img197.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies022.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies024.jpg/

*5) Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*

This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage. It's been posted before, and so appears here with a price drop.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
Length (BOC): 32

*Asking $17 or offer, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

More updates and drops. To sweeten the pot, take both sweaters for $35. Purchase either the pants or sweater, the Leatherman belt is free.

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair brown and tan argyle sweater
Tagged L

Measures 23 pit to pit, 27.5 length

$25 conus



















Aquascutum wool trousers.
Dark olive
Two reverse pleats, cuffed

40 waist, 31.5 inseam

$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers Merino Sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26.5

$18 conus










Leatherman Belt--navy blue w/Sailboats
Size 44
No creasing to leather or wear to buckle

$12 conus



















LLBean 2 button khaki cotton sack. Made in USA.

Tagged 40R

$18 conus

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All are used and free of any stains, rips, tears, snags, etc. All are long sleeve and have regular cuffs.
1. VINTAGE Lands End Hyde Park university stripe. Made in USA. These are my favorite OCBD's, and I have owned all but Mercer. Collar roll is excellent and this heavyweight fabric is second to none. If you are lucky enough to be the right size for this shirt, snap it up. 15.5/32. $22.>>>$20>>>$17***SOLD***
[/URL]
2. Ben Silver cotton shirt. Made in Canada. 16/33. $20.>>>$18>>>$15
[/URL]
3. Vintage unlined collar Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD. Made in US. 16/32. $20.>>>$18>>>$15***SOLD***
[/URL]
4. Brooks Brothers cotton pinpoint white with blue stripes. Made in US. 14.5/32. $20.>>>$18>>>$15
[/URL]
5. Brooks Brothers Makers vintage pinpoint buttondown. Made in US. 15.5/34. $20.>>>$18>>>$15***SOLD***
[/URL]
6. Brooks Brothers Makers blue cotton. Custom shirt with unusual fabric. Measures 16/33. French cuffs. $19.>>>$17>>>$14

7. Brooks Brothers fine tattersall button down. 16.5/33. $19>>>$17>>>$14

8. Brooks Brothers Makers blue end on end. Made in USA. 17.5/36. $19.>>>$17>>>$14

9. Brooks Brothers blue end on end. 16.5/34. $19.>>>$17>>>$14


----------



## 32rollandrock

UPDATE ON WIDTH

Called the manufacturer today and was told that "S" stands for "slim" and is the equivalent of a B width. Which just goes to show that you should always check instead of assume. Dropping the price here to $80. And, as luck would have it, I found another pair today, same size, but in dark brown/cordovan. They have slightly, but only slightly, more wear than these, which is to say, it looks like someone might have worn them briefly on a hard floor, but not gone outside. I'll take $140 CONUS if someone wants both pairs. As always, offers welcome. Will post photos of second pair tonight.

Photos of second pair:














32rollandrock said:


> These are SAS hand-sewn loafers, size 10 S (I believe this to be standard, which would make the width medium--I will double-check) with combination heel, NWOT, shop wear only, although there are a few minor surface marks to uppers from storage that should easily buff out. Founded in 1976, SAS is based in San Antonio. Available in BM stores only, their website address is https://www.sasshoes.com/.
> 
> I'd keep these in a heartbeat if they fit. Although I am unfamiliar with this brand, SAS gets good reviews on AAAC from veterans: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...o-versus-SAS-loafers&daysprune=-1#post1098774
> 
> An excerpt from the esteemed Dr. Damage:
> 
> "SAS penny loafers (the handsewn ones, with leather sole) are far better than Sebago. In my view they are in the same league as AE for construction quality, solidity, and overall fit but they fall short by using glossy uppers. If you don't mind the glossy uppers*, or need a good pair of "brush off" loafers for winter, then you can't beat the SAS classic penny loafers. If you have sensitive feet that need support, then the SAS are better than AE since they have shaped footbeds and trapezoidal heels. The leather they use for the soles is very good."
> 
> These shoes scream quality, so I'm asking $90 CONUS (trees not included). Any information on these shoes would be much appreciated.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello Gents!

Any interest in a dark blue worsted wool sack suit made for the Yale Coop? It's got all the goods - 2 roll 3, flat front trousers, undarted. If there's interest, I'll pick it up on Wednesday...


----------



## leisureclass

^^ is it a smaller size?


----------



## straw sandals

leisureclass said:


> ^^ is it a smaller size?


Whoops, sorry. It's around a 40/41R. The waist is around a 34/35? It's just a little too big for me, and would look strange after alterations. It's in great condition, and probably dates to the early 80's.


----------



## hookem12387

straw sandals said:


> Hello Gents!
> 
> Any interest in a dark blue worsted wool sack suit made for the Yale Coop? It's got all the goods - 2 roll 3, flat front trousers, undarted. If there's interest, I'll pick it up on Wednesday...


 Post the measurements if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Acacian

*Vintage H. Freeman and Son trad overcoat (circa 50s-early 60s)*

Very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.

I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.

This (roughly) 50+ year old coat is in awesome shape (thought it was newer until I did the research). There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and can be easily sewn up.

It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.

The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.

*There's no size label on it, but I'd say it'd great for someone who wears a 42 or maybe 41 suit.* I'm a 40 and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:


Length from top of collar: 41"
Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
*Price is $50 shipped to any US location (and this is a heavyish coat...).*

Definitely nicer than picture #1 below would imply.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That's a beautiful overcoat. Someone needs to jump on it.


----------



## closerlook

*PLEASE RID ME OF THE BURDEN OF OVERSTUFFED CLOSETS/STORAGE

MORE DROPS!*

CORBIN TWEED PANTS

*36 shipped paypal >> 30 shipped
*
approx measurements
34in waist 
28 in inseam with 3in to let out



















Jos A Bank 
Spring *3/2 sack *blazer/sport coat

*45 shipped paypal>> 42 shipped >> 38 shipped
*
aprox. measurements
chest 20.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 23 in
length from boc 29in
Shoulders across 17 1/4 in

mother of pearl buttons



















Large Burberry Blazer

burberry insignia on buttons

*50 shipped paypal >> $47 shipped >> $42 shipped!
*

aprrox measurements
shoulders 19 in
chest 21.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 25 in
length 31 1/2 in



















Small Burberry Blazer
identical to the one above, but smaller
has some ring around the collar that will need to be drycleaned

*46 shipped paypal >> 42 shipped!
*
approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















Campus GTO 3/2 sack window pane sport coat
absolutely stunning 
it won't fit me : (
immaculate condition

*48 shipped paypal >> 45 shipped >> $40 Shipped!
*
approx measurements
chest 20in 
sleeve 23 1/4 in
shoulders 17 in 
length 28.5 in



















Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack glenn plaid sport coat
100 percent CAMEL HAIR
absolutely stunning!
really nice shape

*50 shipped paypal >> 48 shipped >> 44 SHIPPED! TOTAL STEAL
*
approx measurements
chest 22.5 in
shoulders 20in
sleeve 24 in
length 30.5 in


















Allen Edmonds Burgundy Wingtip soft calf bals
14 C
original soles - with much life left

uppers in excellent condition

*70 shipped paypal >> 65 shipped >> $55 shipped!
*
approx measurements
length 13 3/4 in
width at widest a little over 4 3/4 in




























MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers Herringbone sport coat

CLAIMED.

Lacoste Polo 
navy
sz. 7

*30 shipped paypal >> 25 shipped!
*







[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! St Patrick's emblematic, Tweed, Regimentals, Brooks, and more!*

TIES!

*I have several ties to pass on today! All are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada for up to two ties*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Wool ties.*

https://img4.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets087.jpg/

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets089.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets088.jpg/

a) Murray Brothers of Hawick, Scotland. Excellent condition. *$12*

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets090.jpg/ https://img265.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets091.jpg/

b) Connemara Tweed. Made in Ireland; beautiful soft natural tweed colours. *$16*

https://img38.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets092.jpg/ https://img16.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets093.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets094.jpg/

c) StockBridge Ltd; made in Italy. A beautiful and unusual wool knit for just *$12 *.

*2) Emblematics*

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets095.jpg/

https://img203.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets096.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets097.jpg/

a) Shamrocks; perfect for St Patrick's Day! Polyester. *$8*

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets098.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets099.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets100.jpg/

b) Maple leaf with beaver; tiny fault in weave by end of blade (shown; on left hand side of picture). Otherwise, excellent. No fabric content, but likely polyester. *$9*

https://img98.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets101.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets102.jpg/ https://img441.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets103.jpg/

c) Perfectly Preppy! "TGIF" spelled out in semaphore. A terrific Spring/Summer tie! Polyester, I assume. *SOLD*.

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets105.jpg/ https://img151.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets104.jpg/

d) Cactus emblematic in poly-silk blend. perfect for when you're feeling prickly! The keeper is off on one side, hence just *$7*.

*3) More Spring Ties*

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets106.jpg/

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets107.jpg/ https://img825.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets108.jpg/

a) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Excellent condition. Green with red pindots. *$11*

https://img211.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets111.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets112.jpg/ https://img411.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets113.jpg/

b) Lord and Taylor, Indian Squares. Cotton and Silk blend. Perfect for the trad. Spring! *$10*

https://img211.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets110.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets109.jpg/

c) J. Crew regimental. Handmade in the USA. Excellent condition. *$11*.


----------



## jfkemd

The Filson Chinos have been claimed


----------



## brozek

Here's a really nice pair of vintage scotch-grain Florseim Imperial longwings in 10D. There's minimal creasing in the uppers and no damage to the uppers or insoles - they were clearly stored with shoe trees and taken care of! Unfortunately, these aren't the desirable v-cleat, made-in-the-US version, but they're still a really well-constructed, Goodyear-welted shoe. The tongue reads "10D 17109-03" and the side reads "52 530825 346 11" Other than the size, I don't know what any of that means - but maybe you do. I'm asking $45 shipped for them, and I can ship immediately. Thanks!

(click thumbnails for larger photos)
https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img31181.jpg/https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img31191.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img31201.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Two university patch blazers, both c. 39R:*
*Both for $65, plus accepting offers on either.*

*Sussex for Harry Jacobson Natural Shop of Cleveland, O., Hand Tailored*

Fantastic aqua color and in overall very good shape--you can see the repair done to the lining around the collar, but no other known issues. Lapped seams along the shoulders and down the back, handsewn button holes, very soft/natural shoulders, shell buttons--two on the sleeve, hooked vent, and three patch pockets. The fabric has a feel that suggests a blend, but then, hopsack always seems to have that feel to me, even when fabric content tags indicate 100% wool--so, it most very likely is 100% wool.

Measurements:
18" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 23.5" sleeves, 29.75" length boc

*$40 shipped.*


*Thos. L. Carey of Columbus, O.*

This one is very similar in construction and details to the other except for the plain brass buttons, machine-stitched buttonholes, and a more subtle vent hook. It, too, is in very good shape with only one issue noted: a small hole on the right sleeve, IMO, not a glaring flaw given the open weave. The color is more subdued than the pictures show--it's more of a muted red that is a few tones lighter than burgundy or brick.

Measurements:
18.5" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 24" sleeves, 29.25" length boc

*$36 shipped.*


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions.

Price includes US shipping. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All items are in excellent used condition. The two numbers listed with the ties are length and width in inches.

1. Brooks Brothers repp tie, blue and gold. 3.75/58. $20.>>$18


2. Vintage Brooks Brothers Black Label made in England. 3 5/8-57. $20.>>$18


3. Lands End Argyle & Sutherland. 3 7/8-57. $16.>>$14


4. "The South's Best Inc" billfish tie. 3 7/8-58. $15.>>$14


5. Made in West Germany vintage silk, brass and leather braces. ***SOLD***$18.

6. Hiltl Chinos. The Mercedes-Benz of chinos. Made in Germany. These are a british khaki color that my camera didn't quite capture. 34x26.75. Pleated and cuffed. $18.>>$16


7. Banana Republic flat front uncuffed chinos. Tagged W35 but measures 36x33.5. They don't appear to have been let out in the waist so this may be a bit of vanity sizing. $18.>>$16


8. Pringle Alpaca sweater, XL. Chest 48. This is an interesting color. The cable knit gives a depth to the sweater. The raised cable knit area has more of a dark blue to it while the lower base area looks more green. The overall effect is spectacular. Alpaca is a fine, soft wool which wears much cooler than sheep wool when used as an outer layer. This is a steal at $35.>>$30


9. Brooks Brothers Made in US houndstooth sport coat. Chest 46, Sleeve 24.5, Sh 19.5, L 31. Not tagged for size but that looks to me like a 44R. Appears to be new without tags, spare buttons in pocket. Lapels roll slightly over the top button and buttonhole so I call it a shallow 3 roll 2. Double vented and darted. ***SOLD***$45.


----------



## sunra

Just received great peacoat curtesy of Gentleman George who I can not recommend highly enough


----------



## MarkfromMD

I just typed an enormous post but had an error while submitting and am too frustrated to retype at the moment.

AlanC I hope you don't mind but I borrowed your post from page 248:



> Ah, you don't know how long I have hoped for an Aquascutum or Burberry, particularly a made in England version to show up. Here is a great Aquascutum balmacaan, more Tradly than a trench. Great Aquascutum check lining, four interior pockets. Alas, the zip in lining is missing, but it's still perfect for fall and spring or as a rain shell in winter. Sadly, not my size, but it might be yours!
> 
> Aquascutum balmacaan
> Made in England
> Tagged Size: 44L (might work for a regular)
> 
> $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest: 25.75"
> Sleeve from center of collar (like a shirt sleeve): 34"
> Length from bottom of collar: 46.25"
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4673/img0535t.jpg




















plus a pair of 13D AE Muldoons, great shape but need a good cleaning/polishing. The spot in the first picture is a bit of unknown unknownness that was on the shoe when I purchased them and needs to be cleaned. Sold :icon_smile:.
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/anawesomeguy/Pictures005.jpg?t=1299033384
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/anawesomeguy/Pictures008.jpg?t=1299033381

I also have this ultra-trad, possibly young-trad-going-to-the-disco , burberry shirt, unworn and unlaundered with extra buttons still attached to the tag (I couldn't pull this one off) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## andcounting

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 *> 42* shipped.

















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















Allen Edmonds *8.5 D* Seneca. Soles are barely worn. 4365

50 > *40* shipped. *HOLDING*


----------



## Orgetorix

Too bad marlinspike doesn't hang around here any more. I don't know that he'd buy used shoes or AEs, but IIRC 14EEE was his size. I miss that guy.


----------



## andcounting

Orgetorix said:


> Too bad marlinspike doesn't hang around here any more. I don't know that he'd buy used shoes or AEs, but IIRC 14EEE was his size. I miss that guy.


Too bad indeed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

IC

The local thrift has two BNIB Rowenta irons. One is 1500 watts, the other 1600 watts. One is a Professional model, the other a Perfect (sorry, can't recall just now which wattage is associated with which model). Tagged at $35 and $60, they are not inexpensive as thrift stores go, but tomorrow is senior day, which is 20 percent off for folks 55 or older, and I can usually find someone to proxy. I already have a Rowenta, otherwise I'd pounce. If anyone is interested, PM.


----------



## Blues Tiger

PM sent.



32rollandrock said:


> IC
> 
> The local thrift has two BNIB Rowenta irons. One is 1500 watts, the other 1600 watts. One is a Professional model, the other a Perfect (sorry, can't recall just now which wattage is associated with which model). Tagged at $35 and $60, they are not inexpensive as thrift stores go, but tomorrow is senior day, which is 20 percent off for folks 55 or older, and I can usually find someone to proxy. I already have a Rowenta, otherwise I'd pounce. If anyone is interested, PM.


----------



## jimmyfingers

Hey Guys,
Still looking for OCBD any brand any color size 16.5 34


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops - feel free to make offers*

Footjoy shell cordovan tassel loafers. They've seen a pretty good amount of wear and have various dings commensurate with that wear - the most significant being on the toe of the right shoe. Besides the dings, the shell is still in very good condition with no splits or tears and is still supple. The outsoles still have at least 1/2 of their life remaining and the heels have been protected by heel savers. I didn't use shoe trees for the pictures so you can see the actual wear.

Tagged size: 10D
Outsole length: 12 1/8"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 1/2"

Price: $50.00<<55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Loake brouged punch cap in saddle brown. The Loake name has been worn off the insoles, but these are definitely Loakes. The shoes have seen a lot of wear, but still have some life remaining. The outsoles have been covered by Topys and new heel caps were added. The uppers are in very good condition, except for one place on the outside of the left shoe where there is one deeper crease. The insoles are the biggest problem - they've hardened and should be replaced. Made in England

Sizing: There is no size information stamped inside the shoes. Measurements indicate a US7D or US 7.5D, but please check your own shoes to make sure the measurements match.
Outsole length: 11 1/8"
Outsole width: 4"
Insole length: 10 1/2"

Price: $25.00<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Keith Highlander light brown tassel loafers. These are excellent quality and the leather is definitely better than AE standard leathers - more like Alden calf. The uppers don't have any scuffs, etc., but does have a mark/stain on the inside of the left instep (pictured) and a few other marks (shown in pics). The outsoles are still hard and have 75% or more of their life remaining. Overall, these are Alden quality. Made in USA.

Tagged: 10.5C/A (C is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Gitman Bros. contrast collar shirt. Medium spread. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 15.5/33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 47
Sleeves: 33

Price: $13.00<<16.00<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB 346 (outlet) burnt orange uni-stripe pinpoint. I usually pass on 346 stuff, but thought someone might like the rare dark orange uni-stripe. 100% cotton - must iron. Made in Malaysia. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 16.5-34/35
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 46
Sleeves: 34.5

Price: $12.00<<15.00<<17.50<<20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB patch madras shirt (all blue and white patterns). Made in India. Very good condition.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 17
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33.5

Price: $11.00<<15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Gitman Brothers brown uni-stripe pinpoint buttondown. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 34

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Vintage BB black gingham sport shirt in a light cotton flannel. 100% cotton. Made in Hong Kong. Beautiful buttons. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 52
Sleeves: 34

Price: 17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar. For some reason there is wear to the seam where the sleeves are attached to the body of the shirt, but it's fairly minor - possibly from overpressing at a dry cleaner, but no other flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x35
Neck: 17"
Chest: 55"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $13.00<<16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean heavy wool shirt-jacket. It's something like a wool cruiser, but cut like a shirt with two patch pockets and a curved hem. The buttons are like anchor buttons. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large, but more like a medium
Chest: 47"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price:$26.00<<30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Norman Hilton 2B sack suit. The suit fabric is a charcoal glen plaid in wool flannel. The suit coat is full canvassed, undarted, single vented, 4 buttons on the sleeve, and fully lined. The trousers are flat front, unlined, and do not have cuffs.

No tagged size, but about a 38R
Chest: 40"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
BOC: 30"

Waist: 34" + 0 (the trousers were let out in the past)
Inseam: 30.5" + 3"
Outseam: 41.5"
No cuffs

Price: $57.00<<62.00<<70.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers wash'n'wear, 2 button, sack suit. The color is a bluish-gray with white pinstripes. Obviously a cotton-poly blend of some sort. Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vent, 2 buttons on the sleeve. Flat front trousers. I don't think it was ever worn very much since the labels are in such good condition. No apparent flaws. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24 1/4"
BOC: 30"

Waist: 35 + 1
Outseam: 41.25
Inseam: 30.5 + 1.5
No cuffs

Price: $47.00<<55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker for Hunter Coggins (Asheville, NC trad shop - still open) tan worsted wool 3/2 sack suit. Natural shoulders, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve, single vent. Flat front trousers. Condition is very good - it's seen some wear and could stand a cleaning, but should look great. I really wanted to keep this suit since I don't have a tan worsted, but it's just a bit too small.

No tagged size, but a 38-40L
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25
BOC: 31.5

Waist: 36
Outseam: 42
Inseam: 31
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers silk 3/2 sack. Feels like 100% silk. Slightly padded natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, 2 buttons on the sleeves, fully lined, single vented. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Made in USA. I tried selling this in the winter, but maybe it'll get more interest now that it's starting to warm up. The close up pic is accurate to the color.

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30.5

Price: $30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]


----------



## closerlook

DROPS and CLAIMS updates

CORBIN TWEED PANTS
Claimed.

Jos A Bank 
Spring *3/2 sack *blazer/sport coat

*45 shipped paypal>> 42 shipped >> 38 shipped >> 36 shipped (won't go lower).
*
aprox. measurements
chest 20.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 23 in
length from boc 29in
Shoulders across 17 1/4 in

mother of pearl buttons



















Large Burberry Blazer

burberry insignia on buttons

*50 shipped paypal >> $47 shipped >> $42 shipped >> $40 shipped!
*

aprrox measurements
shoulders 19 in
chest 21.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 25 in
length 31 1/2 in



















Small Burberry Blazer
identical to the one above, but smaller
has some ring around the collar that will need to be drycleaned

*46 shipped paypal >> 42 shipped! >> 40 SHipped!
*
approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















Campus GTO 3/2 sack window pane sport coat
absolutely stunning 
it won't fit me : (
immaculate condition

*48 shipped paypal >> 45 shipped >> $40 Shipped!
*
approx measurements
chest 20in 
sleeve 23 1/4 in
shoulders 17 in 
length 28.5 in



















Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack glenn plaid sport coat
100 percent CAMEL HAIR

claimed.

Allen Edmonds Burgundy Wingtip soft calf bals
14 C
original soles - with much life left

uppers in excellent condition

*70 shipped paypal >> 65 shipped >> $55 shipped >> 52 SHipped.
*
approx measurements
length 13 3/4 in
width at widest a little over 4 3/4 in




























MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers Herringbone sport coat

CLAIMED.

Lacoste Polo 
navy
sz. 7

*30 shipped paypal >> 25 shipped! >> 24 shipped!
*







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Longer sleeves and maybe a smaller chest measurement and that shirt jacket would be mine...


----------



## TweedyDon

*MARCH JACKETS and Kilgour, French, Stanbury suit! Including some tradly Grails, such as Kevin & Howlin Donegal Mist, and a traditional weight Harris Tweed!*

*I have several more jackets to pass on today, including two beautiful tweed Grails--and a lovely Kilgour, French, Stanbury suit!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar!*

*1) Kilgour, French, Stanbury suit Canvassed*

Made by the established tailoring firm of Savile Row, this beautiful suit is a classic and conservative very dark navy. Beautifully cut and fully canvassed, the jacket is fully lined and has a center vent. The trousers are flat front, uncuffed, and rather than belt loops have traditional side adjusters which work nice and fluidly.

Although this is a beautiful suit it does have some minor flaws, namely some superficial light marks on the front of the jacket. These are very faint, are all shown, and would, I think either be removed completely with dry cleaning or else rendered unnoticeable. Because of these, however, I think that this suit is just in Good/Very Good condition, and hence

Asking just *$50, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

Waist laid flat: 17
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+2 1/2)

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit008.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit009.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit010.jpg/ https://img855.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit011.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit012.jpg/ https://img708.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit013.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit014.jpg/ https://img854.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit018.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit019.jpg/

Marks:

https://img852.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit015.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit016.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit017.jpg/

*2) Classic two-button herringbone tweed sack by Roots Canvassed*

This is a lovely, classic tweed in the elusive two-button sack cut from the now defunct trad. store Roots. A lovely charcoal and lighter grey herringbone, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent; its complementary dark brown football buttons are in excellent condition. This jacket was Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking *$40, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img546.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit020.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit021.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit022.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit023.jpg/ https://img222.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit024.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit025.jpg/

*3) GRAIL I: Donegal Mist tweed by Kevin and Howlin of Dublin, Ireland Canvassed*

I took a two-hour train ride recently to collect this and the second Grail, below, from a fellow alumnus of my college as I believed that they'd fit me, and I've been searching for tweeds like this for literally years... But it turned out that they're both too short for me! :fu: Despite this, these are truly Grail jackets, and so I picked them up anyway to pass on at a loss as I know that they'll make one or two chaps here very happy! 

This jacket is GORGEOUS. It's a Donegal Mist--adopted by Press as their Flagship cloth for their best tweeds--made from the standard 60% wool, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere blend by a named weaver, who signs the cloth--in this case, one J. J. Campbell. This jacket was made for Kevin and Howlin, of Dublin, Ireland--the major purveyors of Mist and Donegal tweed in its home country. And this Mist is simply spectacular--my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. A classic dark brown herringbone shot through with jeweled flecks of sky blue, garnet, heather grey, light blue, cream, moss green, pumpkin and others, this is the tweed I've wanted for a long, long time... The jacket is fully lined, has a single vent, and is half canvassed. It was made in Ireland and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$75, or offer--and although I'm already making a loss, offers are still very welcome!* 

*This is tagged a 37R, but please see...*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 28 13/16

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit027.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit030.jpg/ https://img850.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit031.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit028.jpg/ https://img851.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit029.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit032.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit033.jpg/

*4) VERY dark navy herringbone Harris Tweed Canvassed*

This is a very, very nice Harris Tweed in very dark navy herringbone, with very occasional flecks of cream, dark moss green, and orange. This jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, with a center vent. It was Made in the USA by Stanley Blacker, who've produced some very nice Harris tweeds that reside in my own wardrobe! This jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$40, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1/34)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://img850.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit034.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit035.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit036.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit037.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit038.jpg/

*5) GRAIL II: GORGEOUS Traditional-weight Harris Tweed by Andrew Douglas, Scotland. Canvassed*

A traditional-weight Harris Tweed jacket in one of the more complex and unusual Harris colourways and weaves that's not just woven in Scotland but cut, styled, and built there too has been one of my Grails for a while... which is why the fact that this is just about 1" too short for me in the body is incredibly frustrating! But, like the Mist, above, it just won't work for me and so is appearing here at an initial loss.

This jacket is a traditional-weight (i.e., heavier) Harris of the sort that's now incredibly rare, with people turning to the lighter weight tweeds that Haggas is trying to popularize. In addition to its traditional weight this jacket is wonderful. The tweed itself is beautiful, being a rare barleycorn shot through with flecks of moss green and pumpkin orange, withe the occasional dash of gorse and summer sky blue. There's also a ton of detail in this jacket, ranging from the carefully sewn faux buttonholes on the cuffs to the use of steel-shanked football buttons. The jacket is also quintessentially British, with dual vents, full lining, and half-canvassing. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except for a very small white mark on the inside lining, as shown.

If you only own one Harris Tweed, this should be it!

Asking just *$69, or offer--and offers are welcome*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

https://img84.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit040.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit039.jpg/ https://img830.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit042.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit043.jpg/

*Most accurate colour:*

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit044.jpg/

https://img638.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit045.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit046.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit048.jpg/

*6) Classic USA-made navy blazer with patch pockets Canvassed*

This is a lovely, classic navy blazer with the desirable patch pockets! If you don't have at least two of these in your wardrobe--why not? Made in the USA, this is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It's in excellent condition, and is in a lovely three-season weight wool.

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

https://img193.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit049.jpg/ https://img851.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit052.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit050.jpg/ https://img145.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit054.jpg/ https://img827.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit056.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit057.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/deertweedssuit055.jpg/

*I have consolidated jackets (7) to (11) here from a previous post.

7) TERRIFIC LINING! Lovely Mad Men Moss Green/Black herringbone sack Canvassed

This is a great jacket! The tweed is a beautiful dark moss green and black herringbone, that's both thoroughly current and utterly authentically Mad Men. The lapels are Ivy-narrow, and it has both two button cuffs and side vents. It also has slanted, It's also half-canvassed, and half-lined.... and the lining is WONDERFUL, with very detailed hunting scenes on a complementary light mint green background. This jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just $30, or offer. 

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4

https://img593.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets030.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets034.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets031.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets032.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets033.jpg/ https://img835.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets036.jpg/ https://img3.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets037.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets040.jpg/

8) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed

This is a great jacket from the legendary, and now defunct, trad/Ivy store B. Altman, of Fifth Avenue, New York City--the store that long had a reputation for "gentility and conservatism," according to the New York Times article published about the store on Christmas Day near the end of its life. This jacket was one of the last to leave B. Altma's doors (it closed in 1989), and so owing both to this, the conservative, classic styling of B. Altman goods, and its absolutely excellent condition, this jacket could pass easily as having been bought last week from a newly-resurrected Altman's.

This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's made from beautiful, soft camelhair, and--unusually for camelhair--is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket is a testament to how well well-made menswear can last in excellent condition when it's well taken care of.

Although this is a camelhair, lovely, in excellent condition, half-canvassed, and from Altman's, I'm asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets053.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets054.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets055.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets056.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets057.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets058.jpg/

9) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets -- just $16!! Canvassed

This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely glen plaid in three season wool in the classic 3/2 sack configuration. It also has lovely patch pockets, a half-lining, a single vent, and is half-canvassed. It also has the classic Ivy two button cuff. It's also in beautiful condition, EXCEPT for two flaws: There's a snag hole on one sleeve, and the left hand cuff needs tacking down. The latter flaw is very minor, and could take anyone just two minutes to fix perfectly. The former flaw, though, while not very noticeable 9and small enough to be ignored!), could possibly be fixed by competent darning, and certainly by re-reweaving. Luckily, darning IS an option here, as the hole is ONLY on the dark stripe of the glen plaid. But, is is there, and so this jacket, while in beautiful condition, could be yours for much less than I have in it!

Asking just $16--or offer! 

Tagged a 43L, but see Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

https://img84.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32001.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32002.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32004.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32005.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32003.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32006.jpg/

10) Shetland tweed in moss-green herringbone Canvassed

Along with a patchwork tweed, I've wanted a dark moss-green herringbone for ages--but I've yet to come across one in my size....

And not only is this a lovely moss-green herringbone tweed, but it's also a Shetland tweed--just as hardy as Harris or Donegal, but with a lovely softer drape and hand. This jacket is half-canvassed with a Anglophilic three-button front with subtle darting; it's also unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still sewn shut. It's fully lined.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds017.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds021.jpg/ https://img96.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds019.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jacketstweeds018.jpg/

11) Barney's of New York mossy green glen plaid jacket Canvassed

Claimed!

12) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's Canvassed

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, asking just $24 or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/*


----------



## DFPyne

1. Smith's of Bermuda ~36R/L Black & White Alternating Herringbone 3/2 Sack Tweed, Half Lined 
[SOLD - PENDING PAYMENT]

2. Sheldon Hall Clothes ~46R Navy 3/2 Sack Blazer
[SOLD - PENDING PAYMENT]

3. J. Press [New Haven, Cambridge, New York] (Gitman) White Forward Point PinPoint Oxford 15.5 - 34: Made in the USA 
[$30 Shipped]

4. J. Press [New Haven, Cambridge, New York] (Sero) The Purist Blue Oxford Shirt 15.5 - 32: Made in the USA (Sweet Roll)
[SOlD - PENDING PAYMENT]

5. Lord & Taylor Man's Shop 42R Navy Double Breasted Blazer, Features Ticket Pocket and Double Vents & Half Lined (Perfect for Spring!)
[$20 Shipped]

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

6. Southwick for Oak Hall ~42R Heavy Navy Flannel Blazer 2B Darted, Fully Lined & Hooked Vent, Tailored in the USA (Nice Dark MOP Buttons)
[$20 Shipped]

Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 19.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24"

7. Brooks Brothers Medium Burgundy & Blue Bold Candy Stripe Shirt 
[SOLD]

8. Brooks Brothers 346 Royal Blue Jersey Cotton Medium Polo
[$15 Shipped]

9. Izod Lactose Acrylic Navy V-Neck Sweater (Made in the U.S.A)
[SOLD]

10. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$15 Shipped]

11. Royal Stewart Scarf - 45" long 
[$15 Shipped]

Feel free to PM offers or questions. I want to get this stuff out of my house, so please make offers. Even ridiculous offers will be entertained.


----------



## DavidW

Update and drop:
Burberry is sold, Baracuta reduced to $35 shipped CONUS.


DavidW said:


> Two Small Trench Coats
> Burberry, made in England, good condition (leather buckles show considerable wear).
> No size tag but measures to approximately 38s to 40s.
> Chest: 21" pit to pit
> Arms: 32" from middle bottom of collar to end of sleeve
> Length: 43 1/2" top of collar to bottom of hem
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baracuta by Four Climes, made in England, very good condition.
> No Size tag, but measures to approximately 38s to 40s.
> Chest: 21" pit to pit
> Arms: 32" from middle bottom of collar to end of sleeve
> Length: 42 1/2" top of collar to bottom of hem
> $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^^Thank you for the kind words, sunra.

*NWT Handwoven India Madras Half-Sleeve, L*

Fresh out of the package. Great colors.
25" ptp, c. 16" collar

$30 shipped.


*Four OCBDs, BB & a Sero, 16.5-33*
The third shirt (Made in USA) is sold, PP.

The Brookses are all traditional cut with longer tails and unlined collar. The Sero is a pinpoint with a fused collar. All are in good condition with no flaws.

$24 each, or $80 for all four. *The remaining three for $60.*


*Two Brooks Brothers Blue Pinstripe BD Dress Shirts, 16.5-34*

The one in front is slightly a lighter color and has a bit of loose stitching on the pocket but otherwise in excellent condition. Both have collars lined with a light unfused interfacing.

$26 each, or both for $45 shipped.


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 36" sleeves.

$35 shipped.
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan Belt, 36*

Very good condition, very little wear. 36.5" to center catch.

$45 shipped. *Sold, PP.*


*Brooks Brothers Snuff Suede Belt, 40*

Excellent condition, very little evidence of use. Heavy brass roller buckle. 40.5' to center catch.

$35 shipped.


*Trafalgar Navy Wool Surcingle, 36 (38)*

Very good condition. 38" to center catch.

$16 shipped.


*Leatherman Sailboat Ribbon Surcingle, c. 36-38*

Tried on once. Excellent condition. 38" to center catch.

$18 shipped.


*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Some of you may have been watching my eBay auctions on these:

The first two pair are in excellent condition despite obvious use and may need heel caps before too long, but the pictures ought to speak well enough to their condition.

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.


Will add more later....


----------



## Vector Sum

Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers wash'n'wear, 2 button, sack suit. The color is a bluish-gray with white pinstripes. Obviously a cotton-poly blend of some sort. Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vent, 2 buttons on the sleeve. Flat front trousers. I don't think it was ever worn very much since the labels are in such good condition. No apparent flaws. Made in USA.


Just as an aside, has anyone ever tried washing their Brooks wash'n'wear suit or sportcoat? If so, what did you think of the results?


----------



## a4audi08

*Brooks Bros Golden Fleece 3/2 sack gray glenplaid sz 40/41L 34X30*

Pictures are pretty self explanatory. Beautiful lightweight wool. Half lined. Will accept $50 shipped OBO for this suit.

Chest: 43" around pit
Length: 33 " from top of collar
Sleeves: 26"
Shoulders: 18"

Pants: Flat front. 1.75" cuffs
Waist: 34" + 4" extra
Inseam: 30" + 1.5" extra

https://i52.tinypic.com/mtl382.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/293ucfr.jpg


----------



## Cardinals5

Vector Sum said:


> Just as an aside, has anyone ever tried washing their Brooks wash'n'wear suit or sportcoat? If so, what did you think of the results?


Wash mine all the time - I have about 3-4 wash'n'wear suits and probably 4-5 sport coats (some Brooks, some Haspel). I wash them like regular clothes, dry on low heat, and then touch them up with an iron. They're great for the summer to save on dry cleaning plus the poly in them helps keep away wrinkles during the day.


----------



## MrZipper

Last chance on this moth-hole-ridden jacket.  Willing to ship just the buttons as well. Sorry I can't offer it for any less than $0 + shipping.



MrZipper said:


> *2. BB Glenn Plaid 3/2 Sack, ~40R *BUT....*
> *Beautiful undarted 3/2 sack dated to 1978 (inside tag, also says 40R). Label says BB "346", but I'm assuming that this is before 346 was the outlet line. Unfortunately, I missed the *major issue* when I picked it up -- namely, about four moth holes (3 right sleeve, 1 left sleeve, 1 left pocket flap; see photos). Apparently the plaid obscured them? I'm embarrassed to even put this up, but I'm happy to send it to anybody who might want it (?). Otherwise, I'm snipping the buttons and sending it right back to the thrift store.
> https://img708.imageshack.us/i/bb1qti.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/bb2f.jpg/https://img815.imageshack.us/i/bb3v.jpg/
> 
> Measurements:
> 21" P2P
> 17" Shoulder
> 30" BOC
> 24"/24.5" (+2") Sleeves (R/L respectively)
> 
> *ASKING $0 + SHIPPING. Or, if you want the buttons, PM me and we'll work something out.*


----------



## straw sandals

Alright, gents. I have a bunch of really nice clothing that needs to leave my house. As promised, I bought the Yale Co-op suit. I'll be putting up the measurements for that tomorrow and offering it here. Someone will be very happy!

I also have two J Press suits. One is a 38S and the other is around a 38L or 40R. Finally, I have an amazing J Press Harris tweed that's larger (it has a 46" chest, so like a 42R?) All of these things are going on eBay tomorrow... unless... someone has something really nice in 38R. A flannel suit? A blazer or tweed from Press? PM me for measurements on these items and we'll talk.

OK, back to your regularly scheduled exchanging!


----------



## jaredhicks

*Spring closet clearing*

Hart Schaffner & Marx 3-piece sack suit. *SOLD pending payment*. The fabric is woven from green and blue yarns in an oxford-like weave. The color appears brown in the photos, but I would describe it as a warm grey or taupe. The suit is half-lined with a single hook vent, two-button sleeves, and a high 3/2 roll. Based on a pinch test, I believe that it is fully canvassed. Four-pocket vest. Flat-front trousers with watch pocket and 1.5 inch cuffs. Condition is excellent. I've been holding onto this for awhile because I really like the fabric, but it's just a bit too large.

No tagged size; measures to about a 38R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 25" (+0)
BOC: 30"
Trouser Waist: 32" (+3 or so)
Outseam: 42"
Inseam 31"

Asking: *SOLD* shipped in CONUS
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img0661cb.jpg/https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img0658no.jpg/https://img580.imageshack.us/i/img0657hx.jpg/https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img0656h.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img0655wj.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img0654yq.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/img0653me.jpg/

Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.

Tagged 41R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
BOC: 30.25"
Trouser waist: 33"
Outseam: 41.5"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $55.
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/

Lands End 2B sportcoat. Made in USA of imported fabric: 52/48 silk/wool blend in a black/white pattern with red and blue overcheck. Darted, fully lined, single vent. Like new, with tag, worn only a few times.

Tagged 40R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25" (+ 1")
BOC: 30"

Asking $35 shipped.
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0676u.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img0675i.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0674.jpg/

Size 38 wool surcingle belt by Coach. Measures 36.5 inches to third hole, and 1 5/8 inches wide. Some memory at the third hole, and a few staple marks in the leather from the thrift store tag. Asking $15 shipped.
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img0672sz.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img0670ke.jpg/https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img0668v.jpg/

Adjustable bow tie. All wool challis, woven in England. Asking $12 shipped.
https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img0673z.jpg/

Size 16-34 Brooks Brothers 10-pleat formal tuxedo shirt. Takes four studs, with removable mother-of-pearl button strip. Like-new condition, except for some small holes on the collar from the price-tag staples (shown, to the extent my phone camera could resolve them), which may close upon laundering. Asking $20 shipped.
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/img0534lk.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img0535zx.jpg/https://img227.imageshack.us/i/img0536x.jpg/

Made-in-Italy tweed by Brooks Brothers from the fall 2007 line, in a soft brown herringbone fabric with subtle rust-colored flecking. Two button front, with darts. Tagged 40S: 
Chest: 21.5 in
Shoulder: 19 in
Sleeves: 23 in (not much to let out)
Length: 28 in
https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0546t.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0547lv.jpg/
Asking $30 shipped.


----------



## brozek

*J Press 3/2 sack corduroy jacket - 42L*

It's the stapliest of trad staples - a J Press 3/2 sack cord jacket, in size 42L. All the details you'd expect to see are there, including a hook vent and natural shoulders. It's in fantastic shape too - no stains or mysterious odors. I'm asking $70 shipped.

Measurements:
23" chest (armpit to armpit)
24.75" sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff)
19" shoulders
32.5" length (from bottom of collar)

(click for much larger photos)

https://img855.imageshack.us/i/jpress0041.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/jpress0051.jpg/

https://img543.imageshack.us/i/jpress0061.jpg/

https://img854.imageshack.us/i/jpress0071.jpg/

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/jpress0081.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring cleaning! Barbour, Burberry, 3/2 sacks, J. Press madras.....*

I'm going to be doing quite a bit of Spring clearing in my closets this coming week--so watch this space for a Barbour Gamefair in sz 40, a 100% cotton Burberry raincoat (around 38-40), and an almost new Mackinaw lined Filson ranch jacket, again c. 40.

Plus--several madras jackets, several 3/2 BB poplin suits, linen and light tweed 3/2s, and a LOT of J. Press madras shirts--and more!


----------



## bjorn240

I've lost some weight. As I'm running a marathon in October, I anticipate I'll lose some more. I'd like to purchase a set of navy braces and a set of burgundy braces. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## rabidawg

bjorn240 said:


> I've lost some weight. As I'm running a marathon in October, I anticipate I'll lose some more. I'd like to purchase a set of navy braces and a set of burgundy braces. Thanks for your consideration.


I'll ship these burgundy made in England Trafalgar for $12 via USPS first class.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

rabidawg said:


> I'll ship these burgundy made in England Trafalgar for $12 via USPS first class.


Now, that's what I would call fast service. Damn, I love this board.


----------



## TweedyDon

*32rollandrock / Tweedydon Price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome. Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, too!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) Polo linen jacket*

*This should fit around a 46R, but please see (accurate!) measurements below!*

This would be a lovely jacket for the summer! It has three patch pockets and is very unstructured and unlined. It's in Very Good condition, only because it seems to have received an unsympathetic press away from its apparent original 3/2 configuration, but this could easily be rectified.

Because of this, though, asking just *$19 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/32jackets015.jpg/ https://img141.imageshack.us/i/32jackets016.jpg/ https://img11.imageshack.us/i/32jackets014.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/32jackets013.jpg/

*4) 44L Land's End cord jacket*

This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25 or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/32jackets018.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/32jackets017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/32jackets019.jpg/ https://img8.imageshack.us/i/32jackets020.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/32jackets021.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/32jackets022.jpg/

*SWEATERS:*

SIZING: Please note that measurements have been provided for all items, and should be preferred to the tagged sizes, which can vary a lot across brands, especially for handloomed items. The *chest measurement* is from pit to pit, laid flat; the* length* is from the bottom of the collar at the back, and the *sleeve *is from the middle of the collar to the cuff.

*1) Size L Beautiful Pendleton Aran sweater. *

This is beautiful! No country of origin listed, but it's almost certainly made in the USA. This has a slipped stitch on the shoulder, and some small bits of green wool fluff on one arms from the J. Peterman that it was stored with that will come off easily; the tag is also off on one side. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $22, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 24
Length: 26
Sleeve: 36

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters004.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters005.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters007.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters008.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters006.jpg/

*4) J. Peterman Equadorian cardigan*

This originally cost a fortune, but you're getting it here cheaply, in part because I can't be bothered to think of the sort of backstory that J. Peterman's catalogue specialized in for its clothing and which pushes it into the three figures price range! BUT, this is a lovely thick, heavy cardigan with very functional pockets from the famed J. Peterman Co. of Lexington, in excellent condition, and I'm...

*Asking just $20, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 27
Sleeve: 36

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters020.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters022.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters021.jpg/ https://img171.imageshack.us/i/pumpkinsweaters023.jpg/

*SHIRTS*

*1) Size M Woolrich *

In a small buffalo plaid, this shirt has a small fray on the placket (shown) and a tiny white spot on the front pocket (shown). Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking $9*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/shirts001w.jpg/ https://img23.imageshack.us/i/shirts004.jpg/ https://img404.imageshack.us/i/shirts002.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/shirts003.jpg/

*2) 16.5-35 Land's End OCBD*

In pale yellow; rumpled, but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking $10*

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/shirts005.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/shirts006.jpg/

*3) 17-36 BB straight collar.*

In excellent condition, EXCEPT for a very faint and small mark on the pocket (shown).

*Asking $10*

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/shirts007.jpg/ https://img820.imageshack.us/i/shirts008.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/shirts009t.jpg/

*5) 16.5-34 BB OCBD*

Traditional fit, but non-iron. In excellent condition.

*Asking $10*

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/shirts013.jpg/ https://img829.imageshack.us/i/shirts014.jpg/

*6) 15.5- 32/33 Nautica*

In pale yellow. Has two pinpricks on the collar, otherwise in Very Good condition.

*Asking $8*

https://img573.imageshack.us/i/shirts016.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/shirts017d.jpg/

*7) Tom James Executive Collection.*

No size; collar laid flat is 21", sleeves are 33", chest is 28" (!). has a laundry mark inside the collar, otherwise in excellent, if HUGE, condition!

*Asking $8*

https://img547.imageshack.us/i/shirts022.jpg/ https://img838.imageshack.us/i/shirts023.jpg/


----------



## bjorn240

rabidawg said:


> I'll ship these burgundy made in England Trafalgar for $12 via USPS first class.


Perfect; I'll take them. I sent you a PM. Anyone have some navy Trafalgars, please!


----------



## rabidawg

Drops on the sweaters to *$30 each* or *$55 for the pair* shipped CONUS.



rabidawg said:


> For sale today are two bookends on the LL Bean Norwegian sweater size spectrum: a women's small and a men's XXL.
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in Norway of 80% wool and 20% rayon. The women's presents as new. The men's is in very good shape. The only issue noted is a small stain on one of the white flecks. It's not noticeable from a few feet away, and would probably come out with attention from a dry cleaner, but in the interest of full disclosure I took a macro picture from a few inches away and a one-foot-away picture.
> 
> *Asking *$35 -> *$30 each or *$65 -> *$55 for the pair shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Measurements below. All pictures are clickable thumbnails.
> 
> *L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
> Women's Small
> 
> Chest:	20"
> Sleeve:	30"
> Length:	23.5"*
> 
> 
> 
> *L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
> Men's XXL
> Chest:	28.5"
> Sleeve:	36.5"
> Length:	28.5"*


----------



## rabidawg

Mississippi Mud said:


> Now, that's what I would call fast service. Damn, I love this board.


Honestly, I don't know why more people don't put out requests like that. I know that I went through a thrift-buying phase, during which I accumulated a fair amount of nice stuff, not all of which is in my size. But I don't really have the inclination to do TweedyDon-style sales fests. While the Don has probably gotten quite efficient at such things, I find them to be painfully time-consuming. But if someone asks, and I know I have something, I'll most likely take/post some pictures and offer it to them.


----------



## TweedyDon

rabidawg said:


> While the Don has probably gotten quite efficient at such things, I find them to be painfully time-consuming.


Alas, not as much as you'd think--and they still are rather time-consuming! But, so long as they're still fun I'll keep 'em up!


----------



## Orgetorix

rabidawg said:


> Honestly, I don't know why more people don't put out requests like that. I know that I went through a thrift-buying phase, during which I accumulated a fair amount of nice stuff, not all of which is in my size. But I don't really have the inclination to do TweedyDon-style sales fests. While the Don has probably gotten quite efficient at such things, I find them to be painfully time-consuming. But if someone asks, and I know I have something, I'll most likely take/post some pictures and offer it to them.


I would love some Cigar, Ravello, and Whiskey LHS, PTBs, and longwings, size 11.5D or 11E. I can pay at least $10 each.


----------



## rabidawg

Orgetorix said:


> I would love some Cigar, Ravello, and Whiskey LHS, PTBs, and longwings, size 11.5D or 11E. I can pay at least $10 each.


I'll double that offer, and I'll pay shipping.


----------



## DFPyne

I am looking for a (lighter) grey sack suit, roughly 42R, ~38W. Company doesn't matter and neither does having to let out the pants on my end.

PM me with any leads


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

DFPyne said:


> I am looking for a (lighter) grey sack suit, roughly 42R, ~38W. Company doesn't matter and neither does having to let out the pants on my end.
> 
> PM me with any leads


What do you know...

Just so happens I've got this really nice one here that doesn't have a maker's tag on it.

23" ptp, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 31" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 32" inseam

How's $50 shipped?


----------



## a4audi08

Hey everyone, this is a beautiful hart schaffner marx 3/2 tweed (woven in ireland). the second picture is more accurate as to color. Will accept $38 shipped Priority USPS w/n CONUS.

Chest: 43" 
Sleeves: 24.25"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 30.5"


----------



## a4audi08

Ties $12 or 2/$20
Shirts $15 or 2/$27
Apologize for not having measurements for second lot of ties. I can estimate if you like but I think the pictures should give you somewhat of an idea.

https://i52.tinypic.com/21snsg.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/mx1vrr.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/2ujovoy.jpg

Gap 3.25 cotton, Austin Reed 3" wool, Scottish wool/cashmere 3.25", no tag lambswool 3", SOLD
A. https://i51.tinypic.com/2a6pbmu.jpg

B. BB Makers 3.75", BB Makers 3.75", BB Makers 3.5", Lands End sold 
B. https://i52.tinypic.com/21dobol.jpg

C. RB 3.25", Not sure 3.5", Huntington 3.5", Holland Sherry 3.75"
C. https://i53.tinypic.com/b97slk.jpg

D. Talbot 2.75", Horchow 2.75", Spaulding Men's Store 3", BB 3"
D. https://i52.tinypic.com/2v8kg36.jpg

E. Wembley cotton 2 1/8", Wembley cotton 2 1/8", Wembley wool 2 3/8"
E. https://i55.tinypic.com/jrttp1.jpg

F. Brooks Bros, Private Club, Private Club, Cambridge Classics - ALL WOOL
F. https://i55.tinypic.com/2ms0cwg.jpg

G. Shetland, Saddle Club, Gentry Shop, Liberty
G. https://i56.tinypic.com/14lls8k.jpg

H. Zegna, BB, Ike Behar, Donberry Keats
H. https://i52.tinypic.com/2enc30g.jpg

I. Paul Stuart, Briar, Vineyard Vines, Lands End (tiny flaw - fabric wear at bottom left point)
I. https://i56.tinypic.com/jkwvw8.jpg

J. Covington, Gentry Shop, untagged unlined, BB Makers
J. https://i52.tinypic.com/c3joy.jpg

K. Valentino, BNG, Lands End, Lands End
K. https://i53.tinypic.com/2dme690.jpg

L. untagged, Marshall Fields, untagged, untagged - all woolen
L. https://i54.tinypic.com/2e4dbix.jpg

M. Private Club, Private Club, Rooster, Rooster
M. https://i54.tinypic.com/20pf2q8.jpg

N. Untagged, Bert Pulitzer, Private Club, Cambridge Classics, Private Club - All woolen
N. https://i51.tinypic.com/20kud5x.jpg

O. BB Country Club, Lord & Taylor, untagged, Lord & Taylor, untagged, BB
O. https://i55.tinypic.com/2mpbfbl.jpg

P. Bert Pulitzer, BB, Milano, BB
P. https://i53.tinypic.com/358dmx1.jpg


----------



## DFPyne

Thanks for GentlemanGeorge for putting up the grey suit so quickly after my request. Let's try my luck again. I am also looking for a pair of size 38 waist patch madras pants, a size 38 bill's khaki's and a club/golf collar shirt size 16.5-32/33 in any color. 

PM with leads.


----------



## rabidawg

DFPyne said:


> Thanks for GentlemanGeorge for putting up the grey suit so quickly after my request. Let's try my luck again. I am also looking for a pair of size 38 waist patch madras pants, a size 38 bill's khaki's and a club/golf collar shirt size 16.5-32/33 in any color.
> 
> PM with leads.


I have a pair of M1 Driving Twills in British Khaki in good shape that are tagged 37, but measure 19" across at the waist. The inseam's 29.25" with 1.5" cuffs. Same as . Actual picture below.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I am interested in a set of brass buttons for a 3/2 navy blazer.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

DFPyne said:


> Thanks for GentlemanGeorge for putting up the grey suit so quickly after my request. Let's try my luck again. I am also looking for a pair of size 38 waist patch madras pants, a size 38 bill's khaki's and a club/golf collar shirt size 16.5-32/33 in any color.
> 
> PM with leads.


Not wishing you bad luck or anything :icon_smile_big::devil:, but if the suit doesn't work out, I will gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## zbix

*Tale of Three Tweeds*

Need to make some room in my closet. The first 2 are solid Harris Tweeds. Very similar jackets that are roughly the same size. The Grey/Green one might be a tad more trim than the Orange. $35 shipped for either Harris or both for $60.

1) Harris Tweed 2B Blazer by VanCort ~38-40R Burnt Orange
21" Pit to Pit
18" Shoulders
24.75" Sleeves
30" Length
20.5" Waist

$35 Shipped
https://img850.imageshack.us/i/orange1.jpg/https://img853.imageshack.us/i/orange5.jpg/https://img10.imageshack.us/i/orange6y.jpg/
https://img263.imageshack.us/i/orange2l.jpg/https://img15.imageshack.us/i/orange3k.jpg/

2) Harris Tweed 2B Blazer by William James Co For The Natural Shoulder ~38-40R Snake Green
21" Pit to Pit
17.5" Shoulders
24.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length
19.5" Waist

$35 Shipped
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/grey1r.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/grey2w.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/grey3u.jpg/
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/grey4f.jpg/https://img545.imageshack.us/i/grey5.jpg/

Also at almost the same size is

3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed - Dark Grey Glen Plaid - Half Lined 
21" Pit to Pit
18" Shoulders
25" Sleeves
31.5" Length

$45 Shipped
https://img715.imageshack.us/i/brooks1m.jpg/https://img708.imageshack.us/i/brooks3.jpg/https://img845.imageshack.us/i/brooks4.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Updates:

*NWT Handwoven India Madras Half-Sleeve, L*

Fresh out of the package. Great colors.
25" ptp, c. 16" collar

$30 shipped. Now $26.


*Four OCBDs, BB & a Sero, 16.5-33*
The third shirt (Made in USA) is sold, PP.

The Brookses are all traditional cut with longer tails and unlined collar. The Sero is a pinpoint with a fused collar. All are in good condition with no flaws.

$24 each, or $80 for all four. *The remaining three for $60.* >>Now $20 each, or $55 for the three.


*Two Brooks Brothers Blue Pinstripe BD Dress Shirts, 16.5-34*

The one in front is slightly a lighter color and has a bit of loose stitching on the pocket but otherwise in excellent condition. Both have collars lined with a light unfused interfacing.

$26 each, or both for $45 shipped.>>Now $22 each, or $40 for both.


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 36" sleeves.

$35 shipped.>>Now $30.
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan Belt, 36*

Sold.[/B]

*Brooks Brothers Snuff Suede Belt, 40*

Sold.[/B]

*Trafalgar Navy Wool Surcingle, 36 (38)*

Very good condition. 38" to center catch.

$16 shipped.>>Now $14.


*Leatherman Sailboat Ribbon Surcingle, c. 36-38*

Tried on once. Excellent condition. 38" to center catch.

$18 shipped.>>Now $16.


*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.>>Now $10 for your loud & proud prepitudinousnessity.


----------



## adt11

*FINAL PRICE DROPS* before heading to the thrift store

Open to offers. All prices include shipping in the lower 48. Please see measurements on all items. If you have any questions or would like additional photos, just let me know. Thanks.

Southwick, 3/2 charcoal w/ light gray windowpane and light brown overcheck, double pleated trousers. Purchase this recently from the thrift exchange but the sleeves are way too short for me. What a shame as it's a beautiful suit and in excellent condition. - $70 >> $60 >> $50

Coat 
Chest (P2P) - 21.75"
Shoulders - 18"
Length - 31"
Sleeves - 23" (+ about 2.5" to let)
Pants
Waist - 17.25"
Inseam - 31.5" w/ 1.5" cuff (+1.5" to let)
Outseam - 43"

BB Makers Brooksease, 3/2 dark navy pinstripe suit w/ flat-front trousers. Purchased this suit from the thrift exchange but the pants are just too big to work for me. In good condition. - $50 >> $40 >> $35

Jacket
Chest (P2P) - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18"
Length (BOC) - 32"
Sleeves - 25" (+1" to let)
Pants
Waist - 18.5"
Inseam - 31" w/ 1.5" cuff (+1" to let)
Outseam - 44"

Robert Kirk, 3/2 tan corduroy sport coat. Purchased this from the thrift exchange a while ago but just don't wear it enough to justify keeping it around. Very sturdy construction and solid feel, great condition. - $40 >> $35 >> $30 *SOLD PP*

Chest (P2P) - 22"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Length (BOC) - 32.25"
Sleeves - 26"


----------



## LeggeJP1

Having observed the success some folks have had in posting requests, I'll list mine:

42L Green Harris tweed, preferably canvassed, elbow patches a plus. Chest ~45 Sleeve 25. Can be a wee bit larger in the chest, but not smaller.


----------



## straw sandals

Yale Co-op mini-extravaganza!

First: Sero for the Yale Co-op straight collar shirt, marked 15.5 X 32. The collar points are short at just about 2". If you're going for the early 80's preppy look, this shirt is for you. Asking $35, but offers are welcome!










Next up is a dark navy blue suit in worsted wool - no maker specified - from the Yale Co-op. It's pretty gosh-darn close to trad perfect. The jacket is 3/2 undarted with 3.5 inch lapels and horn buttons. The pants are unpleated with 1.75 inch cuffs. I'm estimating a 44R, but please correct me if I'm wrong. Here are the measurements:

Jacket

Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 31
Sleeve: 24
P2P: 23

Pants

Waist: 38
Inseam: 30.25
Outseam: 41

Here are two photos. Please email me for more, including details of the pants. Asking *SOLD*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Updates and back from the brink:

*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Two university patch blazers, both c. 39R:*
*Both for $60.*

*Sussex for Harry Jacobson Natural Shop of Cleveland, O., Hand Tailored*

Fantastic aqua color and in overall very good shape--you can see the repair done to the lining around the collar, but no other known issues. Lapped seams along the shoulders and down the back, handsewn button holes, very soft/natural shoulders, shell buttons--two on the sleeve, hooked vent, and three patch pockets. The fabric has a feel that suggests a blend, but then, hopsack always seems to have that feel to me, even when fabric content tags indicate 100% wool--so, it most very likely is 100% wool.

Measurements:
18" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 23.5" sleeves, 29.75" length boc

$40 shipped.* Now $36.*


*Thos. L. Carey of Columbus, O.*

This one is very similar in construction and details to the other except for the plain brass buttons, machine-stitched buttonholes, and a more subtle vent hook. It, too, is in very good shape with only one issue noted: a small hole on the right sleeve, IMO, not a glaring flaw given the open weave. The color is more subdued than the pictures show--it's more of a muted red that is a few tones lighter than burgundy or brick.

Measurements:
18.5" shoulders, 21.5" chest ptp, 24" sleeves, 29.25" length boc

$36 shipped. *Now $30.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## a4audi08

1/$13 2/$22

Loch Carron 3.25", Hardy Amies 3", Crock of Gold (woven in Ireland) 3", Loch Carron 3.25"
https://i55.tinypic.com/29kz491.jpg

Brooks Bros Basic 3.75", BB 346 3.75", BB 346 3.75", Brooks Bros Makers 3.75"
https://i56.tinypic.com/ixghmo.jpg

BB Basics 3.5", Joseph A Banks 3.5", Lands End 3.5", BB Basics 3.75"
https://i56.tinypic.com/xd5vrd.jpg

Yale Co-Op 2", Yale Co-Op 3", Arthur Rosenberg 3.5"
https://i54.tinypic.com/25rjih0.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $125!*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $165!*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Another drop.



32rollandrock said:


> This madras sport coat is two-button, single vent, darted with no flaws. Made in USA. $40>>$35>>$30 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 21 inches
> Shoulder width: 18.5 inches
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5 inches
> Sleeve length: 25 inches with another inch possible


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*NWT Sterlingwear Authentic Peacoat, 42R*

The Authentic Navy Issue peacoat.

$80 shipped, or offer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Corbin 3/2 Houndstooth Jacket*
Measures to about a 42 Long, unmarked, see measurements:
Pit to Pit 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeves 24.5 (+1)
Length from BOC 31
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes014.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes012.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes013.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes015.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes028.jpg/
Asking $28 shipped CONUS, inquire elsewhere.

Lands End Made in USA Repp Tie
Red/Blue/Yellow/Green
Measures 3"/59.5"
Asking $11 shipped
https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img522.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*This patch blazer and the two above^^are SOLD, PP.*

*Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-patch Navy Hopsack Blazer, 39 Reg*

A classic traditional university blazer from the good ol' A&F. What a blazer should be.

18.5" shoulders, 29.5" length boc, 23.5" sleeves, 21.5" chest ptp

$36 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Donegal Mist, the Made in USA blazer, the Roots tweed, the dark blue herringbone Harris tweed, the Kilgour suit, and the cashmere scarf have all now been claimed--thank you!

*More items coming along tomorrow!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> NB: All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar!
> 
> 8) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed
> 
> This is a great jacket from the legendary, and now defunct, trad/Ivy store B. Altman, of Fifth Avenue, New York City--the store that long had a reputation for "gentility and conservatism," according to the New York Times article published about the store on Christmas Day near the end of its life. This jacket was one of the last to leave B. Altma's doors (it closed in 1989), and so owing both to this, the conservative, classic styling of B. Altman goods, and its absolutely excellent condition, this jacket could pass easily as having been bought last week from a newly-resurrected Altman's.
> 
> This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's made from beautiful, soft camelhair, and--unusually for camelhair--is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket is a testament to how well well-made menswear can last in excellent condition when it's well taken care of.
> 
> Although this is a camelhair, lovely, in excellent condition, half-canvassed, and from Altman's, I'm asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> https://img651.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets053.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets054.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets055.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets056.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets057.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets058.jpg/
> 
> 9) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets -- just $16!! Canvassed
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely glen plaid in three season wool in the classic 3/2 sack configuration. It also has lovely patch pockets, a half-lining, a single vent, and is half-canvassed. It also has the classic Ivy two button cuff. It's also in beautiful condition, EXCEPT for two flaws: There's a snag hole on one sleeve, and the left hand cuff needs tacking down. The latter flaw is very minor, and could take anyone just two minutes to fix perfectly. The former flaw, though, while not very noticeable 9and small enough to be ignored!), could possibly be fixed by competent darning, and certainly by re-reweaving. Luckily, darning IS an option here, as the hole is ONLY on the dark stripe of the glen plaid. But, is is there, and so this jacket, while in beautiful condition, could be yours for much less than I have in it!
> 
> Asking just $16--or offer!
> 
> Tagged a 43L, but see Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> https://img84.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32001.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32002.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32004.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32005.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32003.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32006.jpg/
> 
> 10) Shetland tweed in moss-green herringbone Canvassed
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 12) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's Canvassed
> 
> This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?
> 
> Given it needs a press, asking just $22 or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18 5/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/*


----------



## jaredhicks

Updates and some price drops. Offers welcome.



jaredhicks said:


> Hart Schaffner & Marx 3-piece sack suit. *SOLD*.
> 
> Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.
> 
> Tagged 41R:
> Chest: 42"
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
> BOC: 30.25"
> Trouser waist: 33"
> Outseam: 41.5"
> Inseam: 30"
> 
> Asking $50.
> https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/
> 
> Lands End 2B sportcoat. Made in USA of imported fabric: 52/48 silk/wool blend in a black/white pattern with red and blue overcheck. Darted, fully lined, single vent. Like new, worn only a few times.
> 
> Tagged 40R:
> Chest: 42"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeves: 25" (+ 1")
> BOC: 30"
> 
> Asking $32 shipped.
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0676u.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img0675i.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0674.jpg/
> 
> Size 38 wool surcingle belt by Coach. Measures 36.5 inches to third hole, and 1 5/8 inches wide. Some memory at the third hole, and a few staple marks in the leather from the thrift store tag. Asking $13 shipped.
> https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img0672sz.jpg/https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img0670ke.jpg/https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img0668v.jpg/
> 
> Adjustable bow tie. All wool challis, woven in England. Asking $10 shipped.
> https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img0673z.jpg/
> 
> Made-in-Italy tweed by Brooks Brothers *SOLD*


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops on remaining stuff and adding a number of items*
*Discounts for Multiple Items*

Keith Highlander light brown tassel loafers. These are excellent quality and the leather is definitely better than AE standard leathers - more like Alden calf. The uppers don't have any scuffs, etc., but does have a mark/stain on the inside of the left instep (pictured) and a few other marks (shown in pics). The outsoles are still hard and have 75% or more of their life remaining. Overall, these are Alden quality. Made in USA.

Tagged: 10.5C/A (C is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $32.00<<37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



BB 346 (outlet) burnt orange uni-stripe pinpoint - SOLD

Gitman Brothers brown uni-stripe pinpoint buttondown. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 34

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar. For some reason there is wear to the seam where the sleeves are attached to the body of the shirt, but it's fairly minor - possibly from overpressing at a dry cleaner, but no other flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x35
Neck: 17"
Chest: 55"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $11.00<<13.00<<16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*This is a great price for a Hilton flannel suit!*
Norman Hilton 2B *sack suit*. The suit fabric is a charcoal glen plaid in wool flannel. The suit coat is full canvassed, undarted, single vented, 4 buttons on the sleeve, and fully lined. The trousers are flat front, unlined, and do not have cuffs.

Update: Sorry guys, I originally had a picture of the wrong suit in the first picture - I've now fixed it so it's the Norman Hilton 2B sack

No tagged size, but about a 38R
Chest: 40"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
BOC: 30"

Waist: 34" + 0 (the trousers were let out in the past)
Inseam: 30.5" + 3"
Outseam: 41.5"
No cuffs

Price: $50.00<<57.00<<62.00<<70.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers wash'n'wear, 2 button, *sack suit*. The color is a bluish-gray with white pinstripes. Obviously a cotton-poly blend of some sort. Natural shoulders, 1/2 lined, single vent, 2 buttons on the sleeve. Flat front trousers. I don't think it was ever worn very much since the labels are in such good condition. No apparent flaws. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 38-40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24 1/4"
BOC: 30"

Waist: 35 + 1
Outseam: 41.25
Inseam: 30.5 + 1.5
No cuffs

Price: $41.00<<47.00<<55.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*No takers on a tan worsted 3/2 sack suit?!*
Mystery-maker for Hunter Coggins (Asheville, NC trad shop - still open) tan worsted wool 3/2 sack suit. Natural shoulders, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve, single vent. Flat front trousers. Condition is very good - it's seen some wear, but still looks great. I really wanted to keep this suit since I don't have a tan worsted, but it's just a bit too small.

No tagged size, but a 38-40L
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25
BOC: 31.5

Waist: 36
Outseam: 42
Inseam: 31
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers silk 3/2 sack. Feels like 100% silk. Slightly padded natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, 2 buttons on the sleeves, fully lined, single vented. Excellent condition - no apparent flaws. Made in USA. I tried selling this in the winter, but maybe it'll get more interest now that it's starting to warm up. The close up pic is accurate to the color.

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30.5

Price: $25.00 - I guess there's no love for this jacket. If no buyers at this price I'll just harvest the buttons and toss the jacket<<30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Two Bullock and Jones ties

1. Burnt orange, 100% wool, self-fabric keeper. 3.5"x58. $15.00
2. Olive green silk knit. No keeper (came this way originally). No Bullock & Jones tag, but I have almost the identical tie and this is definitely Bullock and Jones. Made in Italy. *This is wide for a silk knit.* 3.25"x60" $15.00

Berle *patch seersucker* shorts. Colors are tan, blue, and white. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $35.00 for both pairs of shorts)


Berle patch seersucker shorts. Colors are red, blue, and green. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $35.00 for both pairs of shorts)


Bills Khakis M1P in cement. These are NWOT. Double forward pleats (English style). It's obvious the original owner bought these, had them hemmed, but never wore them. I'm not sure of their age because I've never seen this particular style of label on Bills. Of course, flawless condition.

No tagged size
Waist: 40"
Outseam: 44.75"
Inseam: 33.25"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Herkin model. Standard TNSIL features - 3/2 roll, sack front, natural shoulders, fully canvassed, single vent, lapped seams, hook vent, and 1/2 lined. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA 100% wool. The close up picture, while not very clear, is an accurate representation of the colors. This is a late model Hilton from the mid-1990s

Tagged: 48L
Chest: 52"
Waist: 48"
Shoulders: 21.25"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 32.75

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Baracuta balmaccan raincoat - SOLD

Hickey Freeman charcoal herringbone topcoat. Made for this customized program. Fully canvassed, natural shoulders, 3 button front, 1/2 lined, and some nice handwork. Condition is excellent, except for a tear in the lining where the jacket was hung on a hook. No musty smell.

Size: no tagged size, but about a 38R
Chest: 44"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 2.75 to let out (the previous line will NOT show)
BOC: 39.5"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Here's one of historical interest. Vintage Brooks Brothers (black label) balmaccan raincoat. I'd guess this is late 1950s-early 1960s. Fabric is 55/45 terylene/worsted wool. Raglan sleeves, full lining, 4-button fly front. Good condition, but two small holes in the lining (shown) and one spot on the front of the jacket (shown, may come out with a cleaning). Made in Denmark.

No tagged size, but something like a 42S
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 32" (for someone with 32" shirt sleeves - unfortunately because of the cotton in the fabric the sleeves can't be lengthened)
BOC: 38"

Because of the flaws, the price is just: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## brozek

I have a pair of vintage Hanover longwings in 12 C/A that are just too narrow for me. I love the color and patina on these, and I keep hoping they'll magically fit better. Shipped with the shoe trees, which are vintage Rochester, made in New Hampshire. I'm asking $45 shipped for the shoes and trees. I'd also be very, very interested for trades in size 12D. Thanks!

(click for larger)

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/longwings0021.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/longwings0031.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/longwings0041.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/longwings0051.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> https://www.customhide.com/scholar_laptop_w_pockets_brown.html
> 
> Custom Hide Scholar Laptop Bag
> Very gently used, less than a year old.
> 
> $225 ppd


Bump; Still available.


----------



## DavidW

I can tell you that Customhide bag is spectacular. I've been absolutely abusing an almost identical model for at least 6 years now, and it just gets better with age.


----------



## AlanC

*Pendleton* plaid Thinsulate wool coat with leather trim
Made in USA
Tagged size: L (chest P2P: 27")

Excellent condition.

$65 delivered CONUS (a steal of a price for this coat)

Fantastic coat that will serve you well in the coming colder weeks, and will be in your closet ready to go when the chill winds hit in the fall. An American classic.

https://img220.imageshack.us/i/img4231p.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img4232kz.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img4234o.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img4235u.jpg/

*Filson* unlined cruiser jacket
Made in USA
50/50 cotton/polyster (washable)
Tagged size: 46 (chest P2P: 26.5")

This jacket has seen plenty of field use, but is still in fantastic structural shape. There is well earned staining. Would be perfect as a hunting layer, has game pocket in the back.

$40 delivered CONUS

  

*NWT Polo* RL* British khaki cotton trousers/chinos
Made in Italy (Corneliani?)
Tagged size: 40 *unhemmed*
Retail price: ~$350 (see RL website for similar trousers)

Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

These are super nice PRL chinos, made in Italy. They are unhemmed, ready for your own personal inseam and cuff height. There is some light soiling from storage. Here is what I would do** if they were my size (and I have done this exact thing to a similar pair of PRL chinos I own and wear): Although they are marked dry clean only, they are unlined and are cotton. So I would wash them to remove any soiling, let them line dry, iron them, then have them hemmed. This is also wise as an initial washing will take out possible shrinkage before you have them hemmed. Of course, you could simply dry clean them and all would be well.

*A National Treasure
**This reflects my own course of action, and implies no guarantee if you do this and it turns out to be unwise.

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img4268m.jpg/ 

*Patagonia* Synchilla Snap-T
Tagged size: Small (chest P2P: 21.5")
In solid structural condition, no issues, but is also not "new" in look--broken in.

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img4275ic.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img4223x.jpg/

*Cesare Gatti* wool tie
Made in Italy
70% wool/ 30% silk
width: 3"

Your price: $20

Super nice tie in a narrow width with no tipping and a hemmed finish at the point (like vintage ties and current RL Rugby tie construction).


----------



## ArtVandalay

A couple of these ties are for sale in other posts, but I have a few more to list, and instead of making a separate listing, I'd like to sell them all as a lot.

All made in USA and free of any stains or material flaws that I can find.
L-R Lands End 3.5", Land End 3", Lands End 3.25", Bert Pulitzer 3.75", Brooks Brothers 3.5", Brooks Brothers 3.75"
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes022.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes024.jpg/
*$65* for the lot, shipped USPS Priority in CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ENGLAND Size 40 Barbour Gamefair, AND matching Barbour Warm Pile liner!*

*GAMEFAIR CLAIMED--LINER STILL AVAILABLE*

*I'm doing some Spring cleaning, and I've discovered that I have WAY too many coats!*

The first to go is one of my Barbour Gamefairs. Possibly one of the most desirable Barbour models ever, the original Gamefair was inexplicably discontinued, to be replaced by its current incarnation, which is a Durawax shell (?), has a large logo on the exterior pocket, takes a zipper liner, and the addition of a side security pocket. (One of these innovations is good, anyway!) The length of the Gamefair is between that of the Border/Northumbria and the Bedale and Beaufort, and so offers both the Border/Northumbria protection from rain and the ease of movement afforded by the shorter jackets.

The Gamefair features the Dress Gordon tartan lining, corduroy collar, poppers for the optional old-style snap-in warm-pile liner, a functional throat latch, YKK Barbour zipper, NO pocket logo, and very highly functional "fold-over" front bellows pockets. (These pockets are not just closed with the exterior snap-shut flap, but also have an additional length of material that folds over to protect their contents, a feature that is now only seen in the Barbour International.) It also has an integral game pocket on the inside front and interior cuffs inside the sleeves which can be closed tightly using poppers (NOT the velcro now used in the Borders and Northumbrias.)

This jacket is in the classic Barbour sage green.

This jacket could use a re-wax soon--an easy and, I find, relaxing, job you can do at home--and has the start of two tiny (i.e., 1mm) holes at the edges of the front pockets, which is almost standard in non-new Barbours! There are NO other abrasions, rips, holes, or snags! As such, I'd say that this is a used Barbour in conservatively Very Good condition.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Length (BOC): 32 3/4
Sleeve: Raglan, so hard to measure. But it seems to be about 33.5 from the middle of the collar--which makes sense, as Barbour sleeves tend to run short in all models. I chalk this up to being part of their charm!

*NB: The thumbnails can be rotated when you click on them to enlarge them using the icon at the bottom of the picture, but they won't post rotated--my apologies!*

https://img845.imageshack.us/i/barbour016.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour018.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/barbour005.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/barbour006.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/barbour011.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/barbour014.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/barbour019.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/barbour002.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour003.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/barbour007.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/barbour009.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbour017.jpg/

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/barbour012.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/barbour013.jpg/

*In addition to the jacket, I also have a size 38 Barbour Warm Pile Liner that fits the Gamefair, Border, and Northumbria Barbours that take snap-in liners. *

Although this is labelled a sz 38, this liner fits this Gamefair perfectly well.... and these liners are becoming increasing rare! IU ahve this liner listed at $35 in another thread, so I'll offer it here for *$33, shipped*.

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/linercuffs001.jpg/

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/linercuffs002.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies019.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies020.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies021.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
It took spring cleaning for TD to discover that he has too many coats?

LOL


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Looking for: 
45R 3 patch 3/2 sack navy blazer
45R 3/2 sack suits, preferably solid gray or navy

Thanks!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The three 3-patch size 39R university blazers that are posted on this page are sold, pending payment.

*Offers are welcome on the other items on this page or the bottom of the page previous. Please try an offer if you have any interest, I will likely be very accommodating.*


----------



## brozek

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Offers are welcome on the other items on this page or the bottom of the page previous. Please try an offer if you have any interest, I will likely be very accommodating.*


 I wanted to make an offer on the Izod/Lacoste rain poncho from the previous page, but your mailbox is full!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

All cleared up...^^

*Southwick Tweed Sack, c. 42R*

Very good condition, and I've included a picture of the one small pull that I found. The rest of the pictures speak for themselves... This is one fine tweed with very soft shoulders and is a steal at:

$40 shipped.

23" chest ptp, 24.5" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 31" length boc


----------



## DFPyne

1. Brooks Brothers 41S/36W Light Grey 3/2 Sack Suit. Brooks Blend (60% Wool, 40% Polyester). Classic Trad - Quarter lined, hooked vent, 2 button cuff, belt catcher, watch pocket. 
[$50 Shipped] 
PTP: 21
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC: 28.5
Sleeve: 24"
Waist: 18 x2
Inseam: 28" + 2" Cuff (+1.5 to Let out)

2. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$30 Shipped]

3. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$30 Shipped]

4. Brooks Brothers Cotton Twill Fun Shirt - Size Medium 
[$25 Shipped]

5. J. Press [New Haven, Cambridge, New York] White Forward Point PinPoint Oxford 15.5 - 34: Made in the USA 
[$25 Shipped]

6. Southwick for Oak Hall ~42R Heavy Navy Flannel Blazer 2B Darted, Fully Lined & Hooked Vent, Tailored in the USA (Nice Dark MOP Buttons)
[$20 Shipped]

Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 19.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Sleeve Length: 24"

7. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$15 Shipped]

8. Royal Stewart Scarf - 45" long 
[$15 Shipped]

Feel Free To Make Offers!


----------



## frosejr

Does anyone have a blue blazer in a boys size 16 or 18?


----------



## CMDC

An absolute load of things today. Obviously, I'm willing to combine shipping and will offer reductions for multiple purchases. All of these pieces are in excellent condition. No issues on any of them.

Oxxford navy worsted wool suit with faint pinstripe. 2 Button very lightly darted. Pants are flat front and cuffed

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Waist: 40
Inseam: 28

$95 conus




























Bills M2 in dark khaki. 36 waist x 32 inseam. Flat front, uncuffed.
These have had very little, if any wear.

$40 conus




























Next up, I've got 4 JPress dress shirts in size 17 x 34. All are pinpoint.

$28 conus each

Blue button down



















Blue button down. Faint herringbone weave.



















White button down



















White forward point collar, French cuff



















Next, Royal Blue JPress pinpoint button down.
16x34
$28 conus



















Next, 3 Brooks Brothers Makers Made in USA pinpoint dress shirts
All 16.5 x 35
$25 conus each

Dark Green Candy Stripe button down



















Blue and white stripe button down



















Dark brown and blue tattersall button down



















Eljo's broadcloth blue candy stripe dress shirt
15.5 x 34

$25 conus



















Aran Island Sweater
Beautiful mixture of dark brown, dark green, and other colors
I'd say this measures in the L range

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 30

$40 conus




























Pringle khaki lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Tagged 46

$35 conus



















Lands End blue V neck lambswool sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged 42-44

$30 conus


----------



## Keydet

*Offers are welcome-not trying to get rich, just make some money to buy more stuff (preferably in jackets 52L and shoes in 12E-EEE/13E)

Two very nice, if wildly different, sport jackets. This is my first posting of something to sell on the exchange!

First, an absolutely beautiful Gant 100% wool sport jacket. I wish it fit me, but for someone about 1/2 my size! No issues that I have been able to spot on multiple looks over it. $50 shipped CONUS.

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img0138ou.jpg/
https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img0137bg.jpg/
https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0136jb.jpg/
Measurements:

P2P: 21.75

Sleeve (top to bottom): 25"

Length (top of collar to hem): 33"

Shoulder (laid flat, straight across): 18"

Next up is a Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 3-button 100% cotton blazer. Faux working button holes, sewn shut (not pictured). Size medium. Half lined construction. Great shape. See photos. $40 shipped CONUS.

The sheen in the photos is from the flash, not the jacket.

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img0141mh.jpg/
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img0140md.jpg/
https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img0139xu.jpg/

Measurements:

P2P: 21.5

Sleeve: 24.75

Length: 33

Shoulder: 18


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some things that may or may not offend sensibilities. Offers/trades welcome. Bow ties, a leather card case, 18/34 shirts and Bean rubber moc's to fit an 8.5 D foot especially considered.

First, a pair of NWOT longwings, size 9D made in USA. They appear to have been tried on for size, but never worn outside a store. Never heard of this maker, Leather Classics, but they look nice and at $25 CONUS, you can't beat the price.












Next, a mint-condition Irish fisherman's sweater, size small. Measurements: Armpit to armpit, 21 inches; length, 24 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; sleeve, 22 inches. $25 CONUS












A shearling coat. I hate it that this does not fit me. Tagged a 36, measurements are: Armpit to armpit, 21.75 inches; length, 36 inches; shoulder, 19.75 inches; sleeve, 24 inches; length from top of collar, 36 inches. There is a tiny mark on on the right sleeve (pictured) that is inconsequential in my judgment. Looking for $75 CONUS.












Finally, if you want to spread tweed disease to your significant other, this is just the ticket. By Cinzia Rocca and made in Italy, it sold new for a lot of money--I googled around so you didn't have to. It was hanging amongst the men's coats and instantly caught the eye. The colors evoke the finest Harris Tweed--I've tried to capture them with limited success--but the texture is softer. Just amazing fabric. Hidden button placket. This is a tagged size 12, measurements are: Armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; sleeve length, 22.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 39.75 inches. Looking for $30 CONUS.


----------



## brozek

If any of my long, narrow-footed pals would like these for $40 shipped, I'm game.



brozek said:


> I have a pair of vintage Hanover longwings in 12 C/A that are just too narrow for me. I love the color and patina on these, and I keep hoping they'll magically fit better. Shipped with the shoe trees, which are vintage Rochester, made in New Hampshire. I'm asking $40 shipped for the shoes and trees. I'd also be very, very interested for trades in size 12D. Thanks!
> 
> (click for larger)
> 
> https://img339.imageshack.us/i/longwings0021.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/longwings0031.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/longwings0041.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/longwings0051.jpg/


----------



## brozek

The warm weather in the forecast (a string of highs in the 40s!) prompted me to go through my coats and thin out the herd a little bit. Prices includes shipping (USPS Priority with delivery confirmation, conus) and I generally put things in the mail the day after payment goes through. Thanks!

1. Vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka, size Large-Tall, made in the USA, green with buffalo plaid lining, four chest pockets with velcro closures, drawstrings at hood, waist and hem.  $45 shipped.

Measurements: 
 Chest 26" (armpit to armpit)
Sleeve 36" (center of back to cuff)
Length 33" (bottom of hood to hem)

(click to enlarge)

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets0011.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/jackets0041.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/jackets0051.jpg/

https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jackets0061.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jackets0071.jpg/

2. Vintage Patagonia nylon rain shell, medium, navy with tan lining, made in Japan, two zippered waist pockets, snappable chest/back vents, drawstrings at hood and waist. $40 shipped.

Measurements:
Chest 23" (armpit to armpit)
Sleeves 34.5" (center of back to cuff)
Length 30" (bottom of hood to hem)

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/jackets0091.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jackets0101.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jackets0111.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops on remaining stuff and adding a number of items*

Keith Highlander light brown tassel loafers. These are excellent quality and the leather is definitely better than AE standard leathers - more like Alden calf. The uppers don't have any scuffs, etc., but does have a mark/stain on the inside of the left instep (pictured) and a few other marks (shown in pics). The outsoles are still hard and have 75% or more of their life remaining. Overall, these are Alden quality. Made in USA.

Tagged: 10.5C/A (C is ball width)
Outsole length: 12 1/4"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 5/8"

Price: $28.00 - last call <<32.00<<37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



BB 346 (outlet) burnt orange uni-stripe pinpoint - SOLD

Gitman Brothers brown uni-stripe pinpoint buttondown. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 34

Price: $12.50<<15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar. For some reason there is wear to the seam where the sleeves are attached to the body of the shirt, but it's fairly minor - possibly from overpressing at a dry cleaner, but no other flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x35
Neck: 17"
Chest: 55"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $9.00<<11.00<<13.00<<16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*No takers on a tan worsted 3/2 sack suit?!*
Mystery-maker for Hunter Coggins (Asheville, NC trad shop - still open) tan worsted wool 3/2 sack suit. Natural shoulders, fully canvassed, 3 buttons on sleeve, single vent. Flat front trousers. Condition is very good - it's seen some wear, but still looks great. I really wanted to keep this suit since I don't have a tan worsted, but it's just a bit too small.

No tagged size, but a 38-40L
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25
BOC: 31.5

Waist: 36
Outseam: 42
Inseam: 31
Cuffs: 1.75

Price: $33.00 - last call<<37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Berle *patch seersucker* shorts. Colors are tan, blue, and white. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $32.00 for both pairs of shorts)


Berle patch seersucker shorts. Colors are red, blue, and green. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $32.00 for both pairs of shorts)


Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Herkin model. Standard TNSIL features - 3/2 roll, sack front, natural shoulders, fully canvassed, single vent, lapped seams, hook vent, and 1/2 lined. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA 100% wool. The close up picture, while not very clear, is an accurate representation of the colors. This is a late model Hilton from the mid-1990s

Tagged: 48L
Chest: 52"
Waist: 48"
Shoulders: 21.25"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 32.75

Price: $45.00 - only drop before eBay<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hickey Freeman charcoal herringbone topcoat. Made for this customized program. Fully canvassed, natural shoulders, 3 button front, 1/2 lined, and some nice handwork. Condition is excellent, except for a tear in the lining where the jacket was hung on a hook. No musty smell.

Size: no tagged size, but about a 38R
Chest: 44"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 2.75 to let out (the previous line will NOT show)
BOC: 39.5"

Price: $50.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Here's one of historical interest. Vintage Brooks Brothers (black label) balmaccan raincoat. I'd guess this is late 1950s-early 1960s. Fabric is 55/45 terylene/worsted wool. Raglan sleeves, full lining, 4-button fly front. Good condition, but two small holes in the lining (shown) and one spot on the front of the jacket (shown, may come out with a cleaning). Made in Denmark.

No tagged size, but something like a 42S
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 32" (for someone with 32" shirt sleeves - unfortunately because of the cotton in the fabric the sleeves can't be lengthened)
BOC: 38"

Because of the flaws, the price is just: $30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## spielerman

*still available - paul stuart blazer*



spielerman said:


> Paul Stuart Odd Jacket Hand Stitched in the USA Asking $30 shipped?
> 
> 3/2 button stance, 3 patch pockets
> 
> 20.5 p2p chest
> 18" shoulders
> 24.5 sleeves
> 30" BOC
> tagged 39R
> no vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Offers welcome


Nice jacket, just wore the other night and confirmed just a tad too tight. Need to clear out the closet and impatient to wait to lose the weight.


----------



## jalyon

Going to the beach in a few weeks. Looking for shorts in 29-31 waist (all inseams, front styles, colors, etc considered).


----------



## swb120

Wow, seeing these just sent me back to my college years in the late 80s...



brozek said:


> The warm weather in the forecast (a string of highs in the 40s!) prompted me to go through my coats and thin out the herd a little bit. Prices includes shipping (USPS Priority with delivery confirmation, conus) and I generally put things in the mail the day after payment goes through. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka, size Large-Tall, made in the USA, green with buffalo plaid lining, four chest pockets with velcro closures, drawstrings at hood, waist and hem.  $45 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 26" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeve 36" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 33" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets0011.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/jackets0041.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/jackets0051.jpg/
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jackets0061.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jackets0071.jpg/
> 
> 2. Vintage Patagonia nylon rain shell, medium, navy with tan lining, made in Japan, two zippered waist pockets, snappable chest/back vents, drawstrings at hood and waist. $40 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 23" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeves 34.5" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 30" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/jackets0091.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jackets0101.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jackets0111.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Steal these from me!

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $125!>>>>$110.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $165!>>>>$150.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $40.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*NWT Sterlingwear Authentic Peacoat, 42R*

The Authentic Navy Issue peacoat.

$80 shipped, or offer. *Now $70.*


----------



## Jovan

GG: Any chance of measurements?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Celtic Spring! Irish Donegal tweed hat, Scottish Spring scarf, tartan ties!*

*My closet clearing continues...*

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) Donegal Tweed Irish Walking Hat, by Hanna Hats*.

The tweed of this hat manages to be both beautiful and distinctive, and absolutely classically Donegal at the same time. My pictures really don't do it justice; it's a lovely, colourful flecked Donegal with a moss and green background. Made in Donegal, Ireland, by David Hanna and Sons, this hat is size 7 1/8 (size 58), and is in excellent condition.

It's the perfect hat for Spring!

*Asking $30, with offers very welcome!*

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/celticspring011.jpg/ https://img852.imageshack.us/i/celticspring012.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/celticspring013.jpg/

*2) Scottish Spring scarf*

Made in Scotland, this beautiful green and complementary blue tartan scarf has no fabric content listed, but it's almost certainly lambswool. It measures a generous 12 1/2 by 55 1/2, with 1" of fringe at each end. It's in excellent condition, and its lighter weight and colourway make it the perfect scarf for Spring.

*Asking $25, with offers welcome!
*

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/celticspring009.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/celticspring010.jpg/

*3) Scottish wool ties!*

Lovely vintage Scottish ties, made in Scotland. The green MacKellar tartan measures a tradly 2 1/2" by 46 1/2, while the red Menzies tartan measures an equally tradly 2 1/2 by 50. Both are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $12 each, or $20 the pair. Offers welcome!*

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/celticspring002.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/celticspring004.jpg/

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/celticspring005.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/celticspring006.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Filson Dry Finish Tin Cloth Ranch jacket, lined with Mackinaw wool.*

*Filson Dry Finish Tin Cloth Jacket, lined in Mackinaw wool.*

This is a fantastic jacket, in great condition! I'm only passing this on as I just have far too many coats and jackets, and this one doesn't get the use that it deserves. This is a great jacket for Spring and Fall, being the LINED version (NOT the cheaper unlined style), and so it'll keep you warm even when the evenings are still cool, or even cold. This jacket features:

*--6 metal rivet button front closure.
--2 front chest pockets with rivet button flap closures
--2 lower side hand warmer pockets.
--Adjustable metal rivet button cuffs.
--Moleskin lined collar.
--Moleskin lined cuffs
--Filson rivet buttons
--Mackinaw wool lining in the body and sleeves*.

For more information, see here:

This jacket was worn VERY sparingly. It has some minor rub marks from a belt by the waistband on the interior (shown), and a small nickel sized spot on the underside of one sleeve (also shown). Otherwise, this jacket is in EXCELLENT condition!

Like the Filson/Levis collaborations, this is one of Filson's newer--and, to my mind, best--items, still made in the USA to Filson's high standards. These jackets have not yet really entered into the used market, and so they're very, very rare outside new from Filson dealers, even on eBay.

Given this, and given the excellent condition this jacket is in, it's a steal at* just $145, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.

International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a size L, which fits according to Filson 44--BUT my experience and the reviews on Filson's website suggest that Filson's sizing on this jacket is off by one size up, so this would fit 40 (MAYBE 38) to 42 best. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (measured from middle of collar -- 35")
Length (BOC): 24 1/4
Shoulder: 19 1/4
https://img851.imageshack.us/i/celticspring014.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/celticspring019.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/celticspring015.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/celticspring022.jpg/

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/celticspring017.jpg/ https://img855.imageshack.us/i/celticspring018.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/celticspring020.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/celticspring021.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/celticspring025.jpg/

*Minor marks:*

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/celticspring016.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/celticspring023.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop...

A couple of these ties are for sale in other posts, but I have a few more to list, and instead of making a separate listing, I'd like to sell them all as a lot.

All made in USA and free of any stains or material flaws that I can find.
L-R Lands End 3.5", Land End 3", Lands End 3.25", Bert Pulitzer 3.75", Brooks Brothers 3.5", Brooks Brothers 3.75"
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes022.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes024.jpg/
Now asking*$60* for the lot, shipped USPS Priority in CONUS.

Also, willing to trade these to Brozek for that Green Bean coat


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring Suits and Jackets! Gieves & Hawkes, Madras, BB 3/2 and poplin suits*

*I have several suits and jackets to pass on today--all of which are perfect for Spring and Summer!*

*I will be adding several more suits and jackets tomorrow!*​
As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery cofnirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Gieves & Hawkes of No. 1 Savile Row wool/silk jacket*

This is a beautiful Spring jacket! In a lovely Spring-coloured glen plaid, this is the "Henry" model of Gieves & Hawkes RTW jackets. It's half-canvassed and fully lined. It's beautifully cut, subtly darted--as one would expect from the Row--and has a single vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition (the top breast pocket is still sewn shut!), and was Union made in the USA.

Asking just *$60, or offer.*

Tagged a 41L, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+>1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits029.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits024.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits025.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits028.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits023.jpg/

*2) Brooks Brothers summer poplin suit*

*Claimed!*

*3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in grey*

*Claimed!*

Praised by An Affordable Wardrobe as being an American summer classic, this is one of two Brooks Brothers "wash and Wear" suits that I have to pass on. This is a lovely conservative grey in a 3/2 sack cut. It's fully lined, half-canvassed, has two-button cuffs and a center vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

Tagged a 43R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 9/16 (+1 3/4), with 1 3/4" cuffs.

https://img192.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits044.jpg/ https://img88.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits041.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits040.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits047.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits042.jpg/ https://img687.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits045.jpg/ https://img34.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits046.jpg/

*4) Classic Madras jacket by Clipper Craft--worn on vacation to pre-Castro Havana, Cuba?*

*Claimed!*

This jacket came to me on the hanger pictured--from the Havana Riviera in Havana, Cuba. Naturally, I have no knowledge of whether this jacket was actually worn there on vacation, but I'd like to think that it was, when Cuba was a prime destination spot for the US. (Of course, I could check this possibility by cross-referencing the dates of the Union label with the dates of the hotel's existence.... But I'd prefer not to, just in case. And, I'm afraid that the hotel hanger is NOT included with this jacket!) The jacket is a lovely older Madras by Clipper Craft. It has a sack cut with a three button front (NOT a miss-pressed 3/2), half-lining, and a single hook vent. It also has two-button cuffs. It's also--and unusual for a Madras--fully canvassed. This jacket has no stains, tear, or rips, but it could use a dry-clean to freshen it up, and so it's just in Very Good condition.

Tagged a 40L, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits048.jpg/ https://img577.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits052.jpg/ https://img140.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits054.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits053.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits057.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits051.jpg/ https://img219.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits049.jpg/ https://img42.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits050.jpg/


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Man do I wish that wash n wear was my size.


----------



## spielerman

*Looking for...*

Since it worked for others, looking for:

suits in 38 or 39R - particularly 3/2 sack in pinstripes

blazer/ odd jackets same size - love a camelhair 3/2 tan jacket

Trousers in 32ish size.. dress pants...

And dreaming... shell shoes 8.5D or 9D, depending on last..

PM me, best way...


----------



## ArtVandalay

I am interesting in purchasing a 42-43 long 3/2 suit in grey or navy. I wear a 33 waist trou, and my inseam is 36. I also require a narrow shouldered jacket, maybe 18-18.5 inches. I also realize suits that fit this characteristics are hard to come by, but, I'm looking.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Spring and Summer suits and jackets--including 3/2 sacks!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*5) DAKS of London pale yellow jacket with THREE patch pockets!*

This lovely pale yellow jacket in a blazer cut is great for Spring! From DAKS of London, this has three patch pockets, including the ever-desirable patch breast pocket. It has DAKS' signature lining with the Union jack woven into it, and DAKS signature buttons. It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. There's no fabric content listed, but I believe that it's a lightweight wool, or wool-cotton blend--probably the former. It does has a fray at the bottom of the lining, and two almost microscopic dark marks on the front, which are very, very hard to find. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just *$35, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits061.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits055.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits059.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits058.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits056.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits060.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits096.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits095.jpg/

*6) Roots Madras jacket*

*Claimed!*

Made for the Rhodes Collection of the now-defunct trad-friendly store Roots this lovely Madras is perfect for Spring and Summer! Union-made in the USA this jacket is half-lined and, like its cousin, above, half-canvassed--unusual for a Madras. It has a center hook vent. The colours are terrific--lovely and dark, and hence very versatile. It does need some minor re-stitching of the lining at the vent on the inside, but this is something anyone who can wield a needle could do well. It could also use a dry-clean, just to freshen it up for wear. As such, I'm...

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31 1/4

https://img851.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits062.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits066.jpg/ https://img823.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits064.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits065.jpg/ https://img30.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits063.jpg/

*7) Brooks Brothers "Wash and Wear" 3/2 sack suit in olive*

*Claimed!*

As with its brother, above, this is an example of the Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear suits described by An Affordable Wardrobe as an American summer classic. This suit is in a lovely classic olive, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It has two button cuffs, patch pockets, and a center vent. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It could do with a sympathetic re-press as the lapel, while NOT miss-pressed to a 3-button, has been rather enthusiastically rolled--but this is an easy home fix! Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Union-Made in the USA.

This comes with its original Brooks Brothers hanger!

Tagged a 43R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/4). 1 3/4" cuffs.

https://img339.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits077.jpg/ https://img541.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits068.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits072.jpg/ https://img132.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits076.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits071.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits073.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits074.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits075.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits078.jpg/

*8) Blue 3/2 summer sack jacket*

*Claimed!*

There's no maker or retailer listed in this jacket, nor is there any fabric content listed. From the feel of it I believe that it's a linen-cotton blend--but I could be wrong! What I do know is that it was Made in the USA, and is a classic 3/2 sack, together with patch pockets and a nice lapel roll. It's also fully lined, and half-canvassed. It's a lovely blue, and has contrasting white buttons. It's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1/340
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

https://img577.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits084.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits083.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits082.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits081.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits085.jpg/

*9) LL Bean navy blue cotton summer jacket*

A decent casual jacket from Bean, this has a standard two-button front with darts. It's quarter lined at the shoulders in cotton, and has a single--and hook!--vent. It's in versatile navy, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $29, or offer.*

Tagged a 40R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits087.jpg/ https://img847.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits093.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits089.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits092.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits091.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

Lots of price drops. Make me an offer.

Buy my stuff so I can buy an iPad for myself for my birthday!

*Brooks Brothers* cashmere v-neck sweater (long sleeves)
Made in Great Britain
Tagged size: Large (would work for an XL, see chest measurement)
Chest P2P: 24"

*NOW $20!*$25 $30 delivered CONUS

https://img156.imageshack.us/i/img4121bt.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img4123j.jpg/

*Polo* Ralph Lauren corduroy Harrington jacket
Great madras lining
Tagged size: XL
Chest P2P: 26"

*NOW $20!* $25 $30 delivered CONUS

https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img4118n.jpg/ https://img515.imageshack.us/i/img4120h.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img4125j.jpg/

*Pringle Scotland* polo shirt
Tagged size: L (P2P: ~24")

Retail: $100+

Your price: *NOW $18!*$20 $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*RRL* Chambray shirt
Tagged size: L

*NOW $40!* $45 $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P: 25
Neck: 16.25"
Sleeve: 34.5"

  

*L.L. Bean* cords
Made in USA
Tagged size: 36 (see measurements!)
"As New" condition, plain front, flapped rear pockets

Hand measures to 35 waist x 34 inseam (+1.25" to let, plenty of room for cuffs for most)

*NOW $20!* 25 $30 delivered CONUS

  

*Ashford & Brooks* scales of justice emblematic
Hand Made, All Silk, 3.75" wide
*NOW $12!* 15 $18 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*Barbour* shooting vest
Made in England
Estimated size: 40/42(No tagged size)

Chest, P2P: 22.5"

Your price: *Now $35!*$40 55 $65

Suede shooting patches, game pocket on reverse, great Barbour check lining.

 

*Corbin* for The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 green blazer
I purchased this a couple of years ago from Patrick, haven't worn it, need to move it along.

Estimated size: 38R (no tagged size, see measurements)

*Now $25!* 30 $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest, P2P: 20.5"
Length, from BOC: 30.5
Shoulder: 17.75"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24 7/8"

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img3893e.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img3894m.jpg/ 

*Brooks Brothers* vintage black label tie
Some discoloration to the tipping, no problems with the silk.
*NOW $12!* $15 delivered CONUS

 

*Brooks Brothers* microstripe OCBD
16.5 x 35
Made in USA

*NOW $20!* $22 Delivered CONUS



*Ralph Lauren* Purple Label* casual shirt
Made in Italy
Tagged size: XL (Hand Measures to 16.75 x 33, P2P: 24")
Retail: $400+

Issues: Excellent overall condition. Missing one sleeve gauntlet button, has name on bottom interior placket for dry cleaning purposes.

*Huge Drop: $50!* $75 delivered

 

*Brooks Brothers* old school trenchcoat (women's)
Tagged size: 8 Reg (see measurements)
Zip-out wool lining, Burberry-esque plaid lining underneath
Great overall condition. There is some light moth tracking on the wool lining (see pic), but this is negligible. No holes.

*NOW $50!* $60 delivered CONUS

Chest: 20.5"
Length: 46.5"
Sleeve from neck (like a shirt, raglan sleeves): 30.5"

 https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img4143y.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4144q.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img4145v.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img4146h.jpg/

*A National Treasure


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Fire sale!*
Price reduced to move this and my other current items. Offers are welcome, and you might want to look back several pages for some things I haven't yet relisted--a Cable Car Clothiers navy wash & wear suit, among others.

*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$60!*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## brozek

I'd take $40 shipped for the LL Bean parka - thanks!



brozek said:


> The warm weather in the forecast (a string of highs in the 40s!) prompted me to go through my coats and thin out the herd a little bit. Prices includes shipping (USPS Priority with delivery confirmation, conus) and I generally put things in the mail the day after payment goes through. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka, size Large-Tall, made in the USA, green with buffalo plaid lining, four chest pockets with velcro closures, drawstrings at hood, waist and hem.  $40 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 26" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeve 36" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 33" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets0011.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/jackets0041.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/jackets0051.jpg/
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jackets0061.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jackets0071.jpg/
> 
> 2. Vintage Patagonia nylon rain shell, medium, navy with tan lining, made in Japan, two zippered waist pockets, snappable chest/back vents, drawstrings at hood and waist. $40 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 23" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeves 34.5" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 30" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/jackets0091.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jackets0101.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jackets0111.jpg/


----------



## M. Morgan

Orvis and Pringle jackets remain. $16 each shipped.

Still have several pairs of khakis, mostly pleated. Most have been worn scores of times; some have been worn fewer than five times. Recommended for a few rough years of wear by a student. Most are 33x32. $1/pair above and beyond my shipping costs.



M. Morgan said:


> BB ties and BB pink striped shirt are no longer available.
> 
> Drops:
> All ties are now *$7*.
> All jackets (including Harris tweed) are now *$18*.
> All button-downs are now *$10*.
> 
> Offers welcome, especially for multiple items.





M. Morgan said:


> A number of things up for sale here, some of which were offered a few months back and which I have not yet taken to eBay. Will entertain offers, especially for multiple items. All prices include shipping for U.S. purchases.
> 
> Ties (Unless noted, these are $10 each and in good condition):
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3626w.jpg/
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3630dj.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3630dj.jpg/
> https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img3629k.jpg/
> 
> Left to right:
> Lands' End green and navy stripe 3"/56"
> Eljo's red paisley (small stain near tip of tie) 3"/56" -- $9
> 100% silk tie with bell/string pattern, with back tag falling off (from Antiche Seterie Fiorentine; Made in Italy) - 3.5"/58.5" -- $7.50
> Polo forest green with red dots 3.5"/56.25"
> Wembley "Leatherback Satins" blue with pattern 3.25"/56.5"
> BB red repp with navy/yellow 3.25"/54.5" CLAIMED
> BB navy repp with red/gold 3"/54.5" CLAIMED
> Polo yellow with purple/tiny sliver of white 3.5"/56.5"
> 
> Jackets:
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img3631nw.jpg/
> https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img3632vg.jpg/
> 
> Harris tweed jacket from Cameron Hills shop. Two-button, darted with leather buttons. Tagged 41R. I bought this jacket here a few months ago and would keep it if it were not too short for me. Measurements:
> BOC: 30"
> Shoulders: 18.75
> P2P:21.25"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> 
> $35
> 
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
> https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/Orvis light tweed, made in U.S.A. Two-button jacket. Recently dry cleaned.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19"
> 
> $20
> 
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img3560z.jpg/
> HS Marx two-button tweed that is "100% pure virgin wool." It has patch pockets, leather buttons, and two-button sleeves. Tags for The Gentry Shop and Racquet Club. Recently dry cleaned No marked size; measurements:
> P2P: 21.75"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> 
> $20
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img3356b.jpg/
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img3359b.jpg/
> Pringle of Scotland jacket that is 45% wool, 45% silk, 10% linen. Great mid-weight jacket when you're not quite ready for tweed. Gray suede elbow patches; 3 leather buttons (but the way the lapel lay I wore it as a 3/2); darted; double-vented; ticket pocket -- a truly British jacket. It is in great shape and I did not notice any flaws.
> Marked 38L, with these measurements:
> P2P: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> 
> $20
> 
> Shirts:
> https://img560.imageshack.us/i/img3606e.jpg/
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img3605r.jpg/
> Pink university stripe OCBD made by Structure. In very good condition. Tagged a Medium, it fits like the 15.5/34-35 that's next up so that's about where I'd peg it.
> 
> $12
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/i/img3608wh.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img3607.jpg/
> Brooks 346 pink striped pinpoint button-down. Tagged 15.5/34-5, it is in very good condition, having been worn perhaps five times.
> 
> $12
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img3636gf.jpg/
> Brooks 346 blue OCBD. Tagged a Large. Has Golden Fleece logo and has been worn about ten times and washed and dried.
> 
> $12
> 
> I also have about a dozen pairs of old khakis that are all over the place: from Gap mostly, but also Cabela's and Mountain Khakis, some are flat-front, some are pleated, and most have been well-worn but a few have probably been worn fewer than a dozen times. Sizes run from about 32x32 to 34x32 but many have shrunk. If anyone would like more information and thinks he might be interested in them, do PM me and I will take some measurements and detail what, precisely, I have. I won't ask much above shipping.


----------



## cipofan

PM sent on BB sack suit


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Sz 38 Barbour warm pile lining--OLD STYLE with POPPERS!*

I bought this some time ago for my Beaufort, but it's clearly not the right model, as it's far too long. I tried this in my size 40 Border, and it's the right length, but the poppers don't match up--which would make sense since this is a size 38. So, I believe that this is a liner that would fit a size 38 Border or Northumbria that takes pop-in Barbour liners!

As this is an older but relatively unused lined this is in Very Good condition. These pop-in liners are no longer made by Barbour, and are becoming increasing rare and expensive. But, I'm

*asking just $33*

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies018.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies019.jpg/ https://img692.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies020.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/tradlygoodies021.jpg/

*2) Harris Tweed hat by LL Bean*

*SOLD*

*3) Sz 30 Vineyard Vines belt. *

*Claimed!*

*4) Scot Royal black cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland*.

*SOLD*

*5) Sz. 16 1/2 LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt. Made in the USA.*

*Claimed!*

*6) Size L Tall Pendleton wool shirt in Malcolm tartan*

This is a lovely shirt, made in the USA by Pendleton. It's in excellent condition; just rumpled from storage. It's been posted before, and so appears here with a price drop.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff hem): 26
Length (BOC): 32

*Claimed!*

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds132.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds130.jpg/ https://img535.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds131.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds133.jpg/ https://img696.imageshack.us/i/ia44tweeds134.jpg/


----------



## markdc

*FS: Brooks Brothers Luxury Fit Dress Shirts (16-33)*

*Brooks Brothers Striped Luxury Fit Dress Shirt - $25 shipped CONUS*

Please PM if interested!


----------



## AlanC

^BB Luxury shirts are nice stuff.

Let me help you as you help me. Buy my stuff so I can buy an iPad for my birthday (only 4 days away!).

*L.L. Bean* wool cardigan
Made in Ireland
Size: Large - Tall

$25 delivered CONUS

Chest: 24"
Length from bottom of collar: 29"

 https://img823.imageshack.us/i/img4156q.jpg/

*Burberry* cashmere-wool navy db coat -- *Woman's*
Made in Italy
Tagged size (Euro): 44 (see measurements!)
I purchased this for my wife, who tells me it doesn't work. It's a _very_ nice coat, very good overall shape, has some rubbing at the edges. It has been freshly dry cleaned and not worn since the dry cleaning.

A steal at $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Bust:19"
Shoulder: 15.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Length from bottom of collar: 46"

   

*Eddie Bauer* "Bean boots"
*Made in USA*
Tagged size: 10 -- I believe this is a woman's size, so should fit a *Men's size 8* 
This seems about right as I can get my foot in, but not wear them comfortably. There is nothing that would identify these as a woman's boot other than the size. Great shape.

Yours for only $25 delivered CONUS

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img4285h.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img4287m.jpg/ https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img4286zp.jpg/ https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img4290b.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

LAST DROPS BEFORE EBAY

Jos A Bank 
Spring *3/2 sack *blazer/sport coat

*45 shipped paypal>> 42 shipped >> 38 shipped>> 35 SHipped
*
aprox. measurements
chest 20.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 23 in
length from boc 29in
Shoulders across 17 1/4 in

mother of pearl buttons



















Large Burberry Blazer

burberry insignia on buttons

*50 shipped paypal >> $47 shipped >> $42 shipped! >> JUST $36 shipped
*

aprrox measurements
shoulders 19 in
chest 21.5 in
sleeve from shoulder 25 in
length 31 1/2 in



















Small Burberry Blazer
identical to the one above, but smaller
has some ring around the collar that will need to be drycleaned

*46 shipped paypal >> 42 shipped! >> Just $36 Shipped!
*
approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















Campus GTO 3/2 sack window pane sport coat
absolutely stunning 
it won't fit me : (
immaculate condition

*48 shipped paypal >> 45 shipped >> $40 Shipped! >> JUST $35 SHIPPED
*
approx measurements
chest 20in 
sleeve 23 1/4 in
shoulders 17 in 
length 28.5 in



















Allen Edmonds Burgundy Wingtip soft calf bals
14 C
original soles - with much life left

uppers in excellent condition

*70 shipped paypal >> 65 shipped >> $55 shipped!>> $45 SHIPPED
*
approx measurements
length 13 3/4 in
width at widest a little over 4 3/4 in




























Lacoste Polo 
navy
sz. 7

*30 shipped paypal >> 25 shipped! >> $23 SHIPPED
*







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ArtVandalay

Closerlook - what is the pit to pit on that Lacoste polo?


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is a made-in-USA Gitman formal shirt, 15.5x33. The buttons pass the mother-of-pearl test, icy when held to cheek, and there are two extras sewn into the inner bottom placket. This shirt requires four studs. $30 CONUS, and I'll throw in black studs and links for free (not as high-quality as the shirt, but they look and quack like black onyx). Offers welcome.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Price drop on coat, items sold.



32rollandrock said:


> Some things that may or may not offend sensibilities. Offers/trades welcome. Bow ties, a leather card case, 18/34 shirts and Bean rubber moc's to fit an 8.5 D foot especially considered.
> 
> First, a pair of NWOT longwings, size 9D made in USA. They appear to have been tried on for size, but never worn outside a store. Never heard of this maker, Leather Classics, but they look nice and SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a mint-condition Irish fisherman's sweater, size small. Measurements: Armpit to armpit, 21 inches; length, 24 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; sleeve, 22 inches. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shearling coat. I hate it that this does not fit me. Tagged a 36, measurements are: Armpit to armpit, 21.75 inches; length, 36 inches; shoulder, 19.75 inches; sleeve, 24 inches; length from top of collar, 36 inches. There is a tiny mark on on the right sleeve (pictured) that is inconsequential in my judgment. Looking for $75>$70 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, if you want to spread tweed disease to your significant other, this is just the ticket. By Cinzia Rocca and made in Italy, it sold new for a lot of money--I googled around so you didn't have to. It was hanging amongst the men's coats and instantly caught the eye. The colors evoke the finest Harris Tweed--I've tried to capture them with limited success--but the texture is softer. Just amazing fabric. Hidden button placket. This is a tagged size 12, measurements are: Armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; sleeve length, 22.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 39.75 inches. Looking for SOLD.


----------



## CMDC

UPDATES AND REDUCTIONS



CMDC said:


> An absolute load of things today. Obviously, I'm willing to combine shipping and will offer reductions for multiple purchases. All of these pieces are in excellent condition. No issues on any of them.
> 
> Oxxford navy worsted wool suit with faint pinstripe. 2 Button very lightly darted. Pants are flat front and cuffed
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Waist: 40
> Inseam: 28
> 
> $90 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I've got 4 JPress dress shirts in size 17 x 34. All are pinpoint.
> 
> $25 conus each
> 
> Blue button down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue button down. Faint herringbone weave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White button down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White forward point collar, French cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Royal Blue JPress pinpoint button down.
> 16x34
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Made in USA pinpoint dress shirt
> All 16.5 x 35
> $20 conus
> 
> Blue and white stripe button down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aran Island Sweater
> Beautiful mixture of dark brown, dark green, and other colors
> I'd say this measures in the L range
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 30
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pringle khaki lambswool sweater vest
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged 46
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End blue V neck lambswool sweater
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged 42-44
> 
> $25 conus


----------



## AlanC

Drop on the Filson--*now $35*--great for the cabin or the field. Comes with authentic field cred.

The closest current offering at Filson is the , which retails for $195.



AlanC said:


> *Filson* unlined cruiser jacket
> Made in USA
> 50/50 cotton/polyster (washable)
> Tagged size: 46 (chest P2P: 26.5")
> 
> This jacket has seen plenty of field use, but is still in fantastic structural shape. There is well earned staining. Would be perfect as a hunting layer, has game pocket in the back.
> 
> $40 delivered CONUS


----------



## Patrick06790

Shoes I Don't Use part one

Tan AE Sanfords, 9 1/2 D. Clean, good shape, not a lot of wear. $35 shipped CONUS. Send a PM


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Those Sanfords are a steal. They are beautiful shoes and look to be in excellent condition. Incidentally, I paid twice as much for mine last year and am taking them to the cobbler today to get them resoled.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop--and offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Filson Dry Finish Tin Cloth Jacket, lined in Mackinaw wool.*
> 
> This is a fantastic jacket, in great condition! I'm only passing this on as I just have far too many coats and jackets, and this one doesn't get the use that it deserves. This is a great jacket for Spring and Fall, being the LINED version (NOT the cheaper unlined style), and so it'll keep you warm even when the evenings are still cool, or even cold. This jacket features:
> 
> *--6 metal rivet button front closure.
> --2 front chest pockets with rivet button flap closures
> --2 lower side hand warmer pockets.
> --Adjustable metal rivet button cuffs.
> --Moleskin lined collar.
> --Moleskin lined cuffs
> --Filson rivet buttons
> --Mackinaw wool lining in the body and sleeves*.
> 
> For more information, see here:
> 
> This jacket was worn VERY sparingly. It has some minor rub marks from a belt by the waistband on the interior (shown), and a small nickel sized spot on the underside of one sleeve (also shown). Otherwise, this jacket is in EXCELLENT condition!
> 
> Like the Filson/Levis collaborations, this is one of Filson's newer--and, to my mind, best--items, still made in the USA to Filson's high standards. These jackets have not yet really entered into the used market, and so they're very, very rare outside new from Filson dealers, even on eBay.
> 
> Given this, and given the excellent condition this jacket is in, it's a steal at* just $130, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.
> 
> International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Tagged a size L, which fits according to Filson 44--BUT my experience and the reviews on Filson's website suggest that Filson's sizing on this jacket is off by one size up, so this would fit 40 (MAYBE 38) to 42 best. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (measured from middle of collar -- 35")
> Length (BOC): 24 1/4
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> https://img851.imageshack.us/i/celticspring014.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/celticspring019.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/celticspring015.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/celticspring022.jpg/
> 
> https://img703.imageshack.us/i/celticspring017.jpg/ https://img855.imageshack.us/i/celticspring018.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/celticspring020.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/celticspring021.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/celticspring025.jpg/
> 
> *Minor marks:*
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/i/celticspring016.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/celticspring023.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates, price drops--and OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *My closet clearing continues...*
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]
> 
> *1) Donegal Tweed Irish Walking Hat, by Hanna Hats*.
> 
> The tweed of this hat manages to be both beautiful and distinctive, and absolutely classically Donegal at the same time. My pictures really don't do it justice; it's a lovely, colourful flecked Donegal with a moss and green background. Made in Donegal, Ireland, by David Hanna and Sons, this hat is size 7 1/8 (size 58), and is in excellent condition.
> 
> It's the perfect hat for Spring!
> 
> *Asking $27, with offers very welcome!*
> 
> https://img219.imageshack.us/i/celticspring011.jpg/ https://img852.imageshack.us/i/celticspring012.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/celticspring013.jpg/
> 
> *2) Scottish Spring scarf*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Scottish wool ties!*
> 
> Lovely vintage Scottish ties, made in Scotland. The green MacKellar tartan measures a tradly 2 1/2" by 46 1/2, while the red Menzies tartan measures an equally tradly 2 1/2 by 50. Both are in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $11 each, or $19 the pair. Offers welcome!*
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/celticspring002.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/celticspring004.jpg/
> 
> https://img825.imageshack.us/i/celticspring005.jpg/ https://img694.imageshack.us/i/celticspring006.jpg/


----------



## Sir Cingle

DoghouseReilly said:


> Those Sanfords are a steal. They are beautiful shoes and look to be in excellent condition. Incidentally, I paid twice as much for mine last year and am taking them to the cobbler today to get them resoled.


I completely agree. I'm currently wearing a pair of Sanfords I got from Tweedy Don. They are fantastic: great looking and extremely comfortable shoes. And Patrick's price is a steal!


----------



## ada8356

Believe it not, I've been looking for a new pair of brown shoes AND I wear a 9 1/2 so --> PM SENT!


----------



## AlanC

I'll join in the chorus on the Sanfords. I used to have a pair of AE Lexingtons, and the semi-brogue blucher is a style AE does very well. Patrick is pretty much giving these away.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Sanfords are on hold. I have more shoes, mostly AEs, in 9.5 C and D coming, at reasonable prices. I need to clear stuff out and if I can give someone a good deal I will.


----------



## Congresspark

Mild apostasy it may be, but I'm increasingly fond of the 3-button darted Anglophile tweeds I've had the good fortune to acquire from Tweedy Don Ltd. Thanks, Tweedy, for the latest installment.


----------



## Rowdiefan

Hello all, first time poster, but I've been lurking a while. Thank you for all your posts, I have learned so much from this forum. Please excuse me for trying to sell things in my first post! Feel free to tell me if I'm doing something wrong. Offers are welcome!

These are Hanover LB Sheppard wingtips marked 10.5 C/A. They have a great color and are in good shape. *$45 Shipped CONUS*
https://img218.imageshack.us/i/dscf2348n.jpg/https://img163.imageshack.us/i/dscf2349.jpg/https://img852.imageshack.us/i/dscf2350.jpg/https://img15.imageshack.us/i/dscf2351j.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dscf2352r.jpg/

Florsheim Imperial Black Tasseled Loafers in 9.5 E - *$30 Shipped Conus*
https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf2359aj.jpg/https://img843.imageshack.us/i/dscf2360r.jpg/https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dscf2361q.jpg/
https://img577.imageshack.us/i/dscf2360.jpg/https://img88.imageshack.us/i/dscf2362y.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dscf2364m.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Made in USA Silk Tie - *$15 Shipped US*
https://img84.imageshack.us/i/dscf2368j.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/dscf2367z.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/dscf2369j.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Woven In England Silk Tie -* $20 Shipped CONUS*
What a great tie this is:
https://img8.imageshack.us/i/dscf2372p.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dscf2371a.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dscf2370q.jpg/

Hardy Amies Seville Row London Silk Tie - *$12 Shipped CONUS*
https://img851.imageshack.us/i/dscf2376.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dscf2375r.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dscf2373fv.jpg/

Junior Gant Hunting Tie - *$15 Shipped Conus*
Has hunter and flying duck/geese icon

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/dscf2384i.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf2385uf.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/dscf2387.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Brooksease Gray Pants - Size 33 - *$20 Shipped CONUS*

https://img850.imageshack.us/i/dscf2388.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/dscf2389.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/dscf2390v.jpg/

LL Bean 100% Cotton Shirt - Medium - *$20 Shipped CONUS*
Sadly, I finally realized that this shirt is a bit too large for me
https://img203.imageshack.us/i/dscf2391yz.jpg/https://img87.imageshack.us/i/dscf2393y.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dscf2392k.jpg/


Please PM or email me with any interest or questions. Thanks!


----------



## Patrick06790

Sanfords are sold. Stay tuned.

I also still have a BB 3-piece glen plaid suit, 46ML, from several pages back.


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops on remaining stuff*

Gitman Brothers brown uni-stripe pinpoint buttondown. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 34

Price: $10.00<<12.50<<15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar. For some reason there is wear to the seam where the sleeves are attached to the body of the shirt, but it's fairly minor - possibly from overpressing at a dry cleaner, but no other flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17x35
Neck: 17"
Chest: 55"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $9.00<<11.00<<13.00<<16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Berle *patch seersucker* shorts. Colors are tan, blue, and white. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $27.50 for both pairs of shorts)


Berle patch seersucker shorts. Colors are red, blue, and green. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $32.00 for both pairs of shorts)


*A rare one for the larger forumites*
Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack sport coat. Herkin model. Standard TNSIL features - 3/2 roll, sack front, natural shoulders, fully canvassed, single vent, lapped seams, hook vent, and 1/2 lined. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA 100% wool. The close up picture, while not very clear, is an accurate representation of the colors. This is a late model Hilton from the mid-1990s

Tagged: 48L
Chest: 52"
Waist: 48"
Shoulders: 21.25"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 32.75

Price: $40.00 - one more drop before eBay<<45.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hickey Freeman charcoal herringbone topcoat. Made for this customized program. Fully canvassed, natural shoulders, 3 button front, 1/2 lined, and some nice handwork. Condition is excellent, except for a tear in the lining where the jacket was hung on a hook. No musty smell.

Size: no tagged size, but about a 38R
Chest: 44"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 23.5" + 2.75 to let out (the previous line will NOT show)
BOC: 39.5"

Price: $40.00<<50.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Here's one of historical interest. Vintage Brooks Brothers (black label) balmaccan raincoat. I'd guess this is late 1950s-early 1960s. Fabric is 55/45 terylene/worsted wool. Raglan sleeves, full lining, 4-button fly front. Good condition, but two small holes in the lining (shown) and one spot on the front of the jacket (shown, may come out with a cleaning). Made in Denmark.

No tagged size, but something like a 42S
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 32" (for someone with 32" shirt sleeves - unfortunately because of the cotton in the fabric the sleeves can't be lengthened)
BOC: 38"

Because of the flaws, the price is just: $25.00<<30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## swb120

*3/9 Price Drops*

Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings - 10.5A - $70>$65>$60>*$55 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0890m.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0891fq.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0892ke.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0893.jpg/

Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - 8EE - $75>$70>$65>*$60 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/

Like new Allen Edmonds Glenfield loafers - slight surface scuffings - just need a good polishing to cover - 11.5B - $65>$60>$55>*$50 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img0901h.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img0903df.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0904cz.jpg/ https://img248.imageshack.us/i/img0905x.jpg/ https://img828.imageshack.us/i/img0906ls.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0907j.jpg/

*US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking $75>$65>$55>$50>*$45 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/

*[I can't believe someone hasn't snagged this trench yet...it's amazing]*

*beautiful, like new, Brooks Brothers wool tweed cap*. Made in Italy. Size XL (for comparison, I wear a 7 1/4-3/8 cap, and this was loose on me).

Asking $25>*$20 shipped*.

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img0880q.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img0881ud.jpg/


----------



## brozek

swb120 said:


> Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings - 10.5A - $70>$65>$60>*$55 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0890m.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0891fq.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0892ke.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0893.jpg/


 It is nuts that no one has bought these. Every time I log in, I cross my fingers that a pair _*just like this* _will show up in size 12. Crazy medium-size-foot-havers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Talk to TonyLumpkin. I hear he has shell in all sizes.



brozek said:


> It is nuts that no one has bought these. Every time I log in, I cross my fingers that a pair _*just like this* _will show up in size 12. Crazy medium-size-foot-havers.


----------



## zbix

*Drops on the tweeds*

Need to make room for my madras.

The Grey/Green one might be a tad more trim than the Orange.

1) Harris Tweed 2B Blazer by VanCort ~38-40R Burnt Orange
21" Pit to Pit
18" Shoulders
24.75" Sleeves
30" Length
20.5" Waist

$30 Shipped
https://img850.imageshack.us/i/orange1.jpg/https://img853.imageshack.us/i/orange5.jpg/https://img10.imageshack.us/i/orange6y.jpg/
https://img263.imageshack.us/i/orange2l.jpg/https://img15.imageshack.us/i/orange3k.jpg/

2) Harris Tweed 2B Blazer by William James Co For The Natural Shoulder ~38-40R Snake Green
21" Pit to Pit
17.5" Shoulders
24.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length
19.5" Waist

$30 Shipped
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/grey1r.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/grey2w.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/grey3u.jpg/
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/grey4f.jpg/https://img545.imageshack.us/i/grey5.jpg/

Also at almost the same size is

3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed - Dark Grey Glen Plaid - Half Lined 
21" Pit to Pit
18" Shoulders
25" Sleeves
31.5" Length

$40 Shipped
https://img715.imageshack.us/i/brooks1m.jpg/https://img708.imageshack.us/i/brooks3.jpg/https://img845.imageshack.us/i/brooks4.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

brozek said:


> It is nuts that no one has bought these. Every time I log in, I cross my fingers that a pair _*just like this* _will show up in size 12. Crazy medium-size-foot-havers.


Seriously, those would go for double that on ebay. SWB's offing a great deal here.

That Silver label BB suit Gentleman George posted last page is a great deal as well.
I'm near certain the silver label suits were the equivalent of golden fleece.


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

PRICE DROPS....Clearing out closet for season. Just take these coats. $20 each or $50 for the set.



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have for sale 3 lovely autumn/winter sports coats that just don't quite fit. I actually purchased all three of these, at one time or another, off of this forum - which I think vouches for their quality in and of itself. Just trying to break even (or come close) so the Polo is $40 and the other two are $30. All CONUS.
> 
> 1. Gorgeous 2B Tan Herringbone Tweed (measurements, description, and pictures from original poster):
> 
> _Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.
> 
> This is lovely, and, being Union-made in the USA, dates from a time when Polo clothing was actually well worth what you'd pay for it! This is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. This is very Brideshead Revisited! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18.5_
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds049.jpg/
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds052.jpg/
> 
> 2. Deep tweed herringbone for Sir Winston Ltd. (Omaha, NB). I'm almost certain the original seller said that this was made by Southwick and it appears to be, despite the absence of such marking. If not, it is of comparable quality. Brown and dark charcoal black with ever-so-subtle flecks of maroon and hunter green. Half-lined.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/1000000533.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/1000000532.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/1000000534.jpg/
> 
> 3. Perfect "Brooks Brothers 346" 3/2 Roll. Not tweed, but gives the slight appearance of such. Kind of light as it is only half-lined the colors a rich brown and black.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/1000000530.jpg/
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/1000000529.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/1000000528.jpg/[/IMG]
> 
> Pardon the quality of pictures and feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MAM


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop...

All made in USA and free of any stains or material flaws that I can find.
L-R Lands End 3.5", Land End 3", Lands End 3.25", Bert Pulitzer 3.75", Brooks Brothers 3.5", Brooks Brothers 3.75"
https://img196.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes022.jpg/ https://img832.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes024.jpg/
Now asking*$55* for the lot, or offer for a single tie, shipped USPS Priority in CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Corbin 3/2 Houndstooth Jacket*
Measures to about a 42 Long, unmarked, see measurements:
Pit to Pit 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeves 24.5 (+1)
Length from BOC 31
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes014.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes012.jpg/ https://img228.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes013.jpg/ https://img543.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes015.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes017.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes028.jpg/
Asking $24 shipped CONUS, inquire elsewhere.

* Leather Man LTD Brown Trout Belt*
This measures 39" from center hole to end of strap. So this would be a size 36-37 waist.
No visible flaws.
https://img17.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes020.jpg/ https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes023.jpg/
*$9 *shipped
​*Lands End Lambswool Argyle Cardigan Sweater*
Made In Ireland
Marked size medium
22.5" Pit to Pit
27" Length TOC
18.5 Shoulders
https://img88.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes001.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes003.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/2011februaryclothes004.jpg/
Asking *$12* shipped CONUS.

****Hunt Club 3/2.5 Tweed Jacket****
-Marked Size 42 Regular
-I don't know what to call this one. It's not quite a 3/2... it sorta rolls halfway. It's definitely not a true 3-button either. I think I've seen Giuseppe refer to these as a "3/2.5" roll.
-It has patch pockets...
...however, it is also ventless.
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/
Measurements:
22.5" Pit to Pit
19.5" Shoulders
23.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length from BOC

*$14* shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets! $17 to $45, CONUS!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery cofnirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) Gieves & Hawkes of No. 1 Savile Row wool/silk jacket*

This is a beautiful Spring jacket! In a lovely Spring-coloured glen plaid, this is the "Henry" model of Gieves & Hawkes RTW jackets. It's half-canvassed and fully lined. It's beautifully cut, subtly darted--as one would expect from the Row--and has a single vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition (the top breast pocket is still sewn shut!), and was Union made in the USA.

Asking just *$48, or offer.*

Tagged a 41L, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+>1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

https://img832.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits021.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits029.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits024.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits025.jpg/ https://img534.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits028.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits023.jpg/

*2) LL Bean navy blue cotton summer jacket*

A decent casual jacket from Bean, this has a standard two-button front with darts. It's quarter lined at the shoulders in cotton, and has a single--and hook!--vent. It's in versatile navy, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $23, or offer.*

Tagged a 40R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits087.jpg/ https://img847.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits093.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits089.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits092.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits091.jpg/

*3) DAKS of London pale yellow jacket with THREE patch pockets!*

This lovely pale yellow jacket in a blazer cut is great for Spring! From DAKS of London, this has three patch pockets, including the ever-desirable patch breast pocket. It has DAKS' signature lining with the Union jack woven into it, and DAKS signature buttons. It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. There's no fabric content listed, but I believe that it's a lightweight wool, or wool-cotton blend--probably the former. It does has a fray at the bottom of the lining, and two almost microscopic dark marks on the front, which are very, very hard to find. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just *$25, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits061.jpg/ https://img84.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits055.jpg/ https://img39.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits059.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits058.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits056.jpg/ https://img87.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits060.jpg/ https://img801.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits096.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/iasummerjacketssuits095.jpg/

*4) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

This is a lovely classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed shot through with vertical lines of blue, and flecked with occasional threads of green and red. (The colourway is much richer than my pictures show!) Made in the USA for the now-defunct trad. store Wallach's, this is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. This jacket needs a good press as it's rumpled from storage, and so is currently only in Very Good condition. But a press will bring it up to Excellent condition--and you'll press and dry-clean a jacket like this when you receive it anyway, right?

Given it needs a press, *asking just $19 or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds055.jpg/ https://img37.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds056.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds057.jpg/ https://img375.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds058.jpg/ https://img232.imageshack.us/i/snowtweeds059.jpg/

*5) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets !!* *Canvassed*

This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely glen plaid in three season wool in the classic 3/2 sack configuration. It also has lovely patch pockets, a half-lining, a single vent, and is half-canvassed. It also has the classic Ivy two button cuff. It's also in beautiful condition, EXCEPT for two flaws: There's a snag hole on one sleeve, and the left hand cuff needs tacking down. The latter flaw is very minor, and could take anyone just two minutes to fix perfectly. The former flaw, though, while not very noticeable 9and small enough to be ignored!), could possibly be fixed by competent darning, and certainly by re-reweaving. Luckily, darning IS an option here, as the hole is ONLY on the dark stripe of the glen plaid. But, is is there, and so this jacket, while in beautiful condition, could be yours for much less than I have in it!

*Asking just $17--or offer! *

Tagged a 43L, but see Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

https://img84.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32001.jpg/ https://img220.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32002.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32004.jpg/ https://img269.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32005.jpg/ https://img813.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32003.jpg/ https://img218.imageshack.us/i/bbjacket32006.jpg/

*6) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed*

This is a great jacket from the legendary, and now defunct, trad/Ivy store B. Altman, of Fifth Avenue, New York City--the store that long had a reputation for "gentility and conservatism," according to the New York Times article published about the store on Christmas Day near the end of its life. This jacket was one of the last to leave B. Altma's doors (it closed in 1989), and so owing both to this, the conservative, classic styling of B. Altman goods, and its absolutely excellent condition, this jacket could pass easily as having been bought last week from a newly-resurrected Altman's.

This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's made from beautiful, soft camelhair, and--unusually for camelhair--is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket is a testament to how well well-made menswear can last in excellent condition when it's well taken care of.

Although this is a camelhair, lovely, in excellent condition, half-canvassed, and from Altman's, I'm asking just *$28 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

https://img651.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets053.jpg/ https://img203.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets054.jpg/ https://img215.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets055.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets056.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets057.jpg/ https://img821.imageshack.us/i/iatiesjackets058.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

Price is out of range for this thread, I think, but I am just informing that I am selling my ALDEN Full Strap Penny Loafers in SHELL CORDOVAN 8D:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...p-Full-Strap-Loafers-8D&p=1198146#post1198146


----------



## TweedyDon

*More jackets and a H. Freeman suit! Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks, Pendleton tartan, and more!*

*I have several more lovely tradly items to pass on today!*

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) BEAUTIFUL Goldenwheat & cream herringbone 3/2 sack tweed with all the trad desiderata! Canvassed*

This jacket is absolutely lovely, and perfect for cooler Spring days! It's a beautiful goldenwheat/cream herrngbone in a 3/2 sack cut, made for Miller & Rhoads, the trad-friendly Virginia department store than "brought Santa to Richmond". It has the desirable two-button cuffs, is half-lined, and almost certainly fully canvassed--at the very least it's half-canvassed. I suspect fully, though, both because it passes the pinch test at the lowest button, and also because it has all of the hallmarks of a very expensive jacket including a single hook vent, lapped seams throughout. It also has very natural shoulders and lovely narrow lapels. It's in excellent condition.

Plus, it's in a desirable smaller size--so grab this while you have the chance!

Asking just *$45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/4

https://img829.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds006.jpg/ https://img850.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds007.jpg/ https://img146.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds008.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds009.jpg/

*2) Classic H. Freeman of Philadelphia suit Canvassed*

This is absolutely wonderful! H. Freeman--not to be confused with Hickey-Freeman--have recently been discussed in a thread here, where the consensus among the tailors was that this firm makes suits that are on a par with the best American tailoring, including Oxxford--and this suit bears this view out in spades.

It's a beautiful, conservative dark grey glen plaid with overchecks on very subtle and blended dark blue and dark red. As such, it'll pass muster in both the most conservative of office environments, and the most sartorially aware! Naturally, it's fully canvassed and fully lined with a center vent, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are cuffed with a pleated front.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two pinprick holes--possibly literally pinpricks--on the front of the trousers (shown). This are so small they would not need re-weaving, but could be repaired by a competent seamstress or tailor--even a dry-cleaner alterations person--by darning. Normally, I wouldn't recommend this for suiting, but these holes are very small, the fabric is very dark, and they don't cross any colour boundaries, so if this were mine this would be the route I'd take--especially since they'd be hidden anyway by your jacket.

This suit, by the way, is from Schaffer's of Trenton. Now, when you hear "Trenton" you might think of urban blight, welfare, and a city that's ill-managed and failing by every yardstick. But it didn't used to be that way... In fact, Trenton used to be the place you aspired to live if you were from Princeton, Pennington, Frenchtown, or any of the other surrounding bucolic Ivy towns that are now a trad's natural home. Einstein was naturalized at a house in Trenton, Olmsted laid out its park, and it was the site of the rout of the Hessians by Washington on Christmas Day. As such, it used to be more of a trad Mecca than Princeton, with Schaffer's being its Langrock, and Jack's Custom Shop being its Hilton.

So, a lovely suit, from a great--and defunct--retailer! Given the flaw, though, I'm asking just *$50, or offer*, for this beautiful example of American tailoring!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 17
Inseam: 28 7/8 (+1 1/8) Cuff: 1 3/8

https://img340.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds020.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds019.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds017.jpg/ https://img30.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds015.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds014.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds013.jpg/ https://img33.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds018.jpg/ https://img651.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds016.jpg/

*3) Triply Trad! Harris Tweed! Eagle Clothes! Made in the USA! Canvassed*

Eagle are one of the lovely Ivy brands, and so it's a shame that a lot of their things are now made offshore. But this lovely jacket wasn't, being Made in the USA! And it's lovely. A terrific basketweave in brown, cream, and blue, this Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and fully lined in Eagle's signature lining. It has a single vent, and lovely football leather-covered buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, with the only tiny flaw being a very small dent in one of the cuff buttons--the others even lack patina! I was very, very tempted to keep this, but it's just a bit to short for me...

Asking just *$45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

https://img8.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds022.jpg/ https://img163.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds023.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds025.jpg/ https://img30.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds024.jpg/ https://img21.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds027.jpg/ https://img713.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds026.jpg/

*4) Classic flannel navy blazer with patch pockets and custom buttons! Canvassed. *

*Claimed!*

I believe that this is flannel, although I can't be absolutely certain of this. What is certain though is that this is a a very hearty blazer, great for early Spring, Fall, and Winter use. It has two front patch pockets and very striking half-lining, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed and Made in the USA. And its silver-coloured armorial buttons are terrific! It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds031.jpg/ https://img62.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds034.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds032.jpg/ https://img340.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds033.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds029.jpg/ https://img198.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds030.jpg/

*5) Hearty herringbone tweed with patch pockets and throat latch! Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

This is a terrific tweed, and I'm finally having to admit that it won't fit me, so there's little point in it sitting in my closet, admired but unworn...

This is a classic brown herringbone tweed, which is seriously hearty--this easily compares to the better-weight Harris tweeds in heft and quality. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has two front patch pockets. It also has a center vent, metal-shanked football buttons, and a fully functional and adjustable throat latch! This is an absolutely terrific Ivy/Anglophile jacket with a lot of careful, functional details, and so I was assuming it would be from England, either New or Original. But, it was, shockingly, made in Poland! It does have a small white blemish on the inside lining (shown), but this is likely to come out with dry cleaning and in any case isn't that noticeable--and can't be seen at all when the jacket is worn. Other than this, it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds038.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds039.jpg/ https://img135.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds040.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds037.jpg/ https://img19.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds041.jpg/ https://img6.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds043.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds042.jpg/

*6) Pendleton Jacket with three patch pockets in Macduff tartan*

With St Patrick's Day, Burn's night, and the NYC Tartan Week all occurring early in the year, tartan isn't just for Fall and Winter anymore! This is a Made in the USA Pendleton "shirt jacket" in Macduff tartan. It has three patch pockets, rolls naturally to a 3/2 sack cut, and has the classic Pendleton single-button cuff fasteners. It's lined with a single layer of cloth across the shoulders, and is unvented.

Please note that my pictures are terrible--I simply couldn't capture this tartan at all! But, it's Macduff, and so much more muted than the pictures make it appear. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer.

*Tagged a "M", but please see

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/5

https://img196.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds046.jpg/ https://img233.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds045.jpg/ https://img836.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds047.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds048.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds049.jpg/

*7) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with subtle striping. Canvassed*

If you recognise the tweed of this jacket, it's because you've seen it before--I've been using it as the backdrop tweed for many of my tie pictues, as it's a lovely, classic herringone that's both highly versatile and also very distinctive, having subtle vertical stripes of blue, orange, and dusty pink running through it. I'm tempted to keep this as it's such a great tweed, but I have so many jackets it's time for it to find a new home!

This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still sewn shut, so it was worn very sparingly, if at all!

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Length: 31 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2

https://img580.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds050.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds052.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds053.jpg/ https://img156.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds055.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds054.jpg/ https://img20.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds057.jpg/ https://img834.imageshack.us/i/poppettweeds056.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

Baracuta trenches are $55 ea (which includes priority shipping w/n CONUS). Will ship elsewhere for actual shipping costs.

First is a 42R. Both of these jackets have the wool inner lining. There is a picture below that has all of the information as far as the materials + cleaning directions etc etc. Both of these jackets are in very good condition. No real wear, no holes/stains/missing buttons etc.

Chest: 23" across pit
Length: 45.5" from top of collar
Sleeves: 24.5" 
Shoulders: 20"

https://i51.tinypic.com/33x9fd5.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/2rr6uyq.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/n1t91z.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/x1ym1w.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/28ltovq.jpg

Second is the 44R
Chest: 24" across
length: 46"
Sleeves: 25"
Shoulder: 20.5"

https://i56.tinypic.com/2vma7nt.jpg

Brooks Bros

Length (from top of collar): 48"
Sleeves: Measured like a shirt: 34"
Chest: Measured with coat laying flat and buttoned: 24" across/pit to pit
Shoulders: Picture below shows the seams from which this measurement was taken: 22" across

https://i56.tinypic.com/wv28tx.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/k4gl0i.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2rfps7l.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

Beautiful 3/2 sack. Will take $38 shipped CONUS w/ priority mail.

Chest: 41" around pit
Length: 31" from top of collar
Sleeves: 25"
Shoulders: 18"


----------



## TradTeacher

Selling a rare pair of Alden Wingtip Boots from Alden of Carmel
Size 8.5 D
Barrie Last
Commando Sole
#8 Pebble Grain Shell Cordovan

These were offered a few years ago but have been long gone since. Never worn. Boots will come with shoe trees and original Alden shoe bags, but no box. Retail was over $600.

Selling for $525 shipped to CONUS. Will post pictures soon, but look in this old thread for more information.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Looking for a pair of dirty bucks, 8.5D, visible tags need not apply. Thx.


----------



## AlanC

^That's a Grail shoe, TT. I don't know how you could bear to let them go!


----------



## a4audi08

4 BB shirts. Only $14/ea w/n CONUS. 2/26, all 4 for $50.

I have two of the following shirts. It's the 16X33 button down traditional fit, non iron. 
https://i53.tinypic.com/infpxf.jpg

The next is the 15.5X33 slim fit non iron with the traditional point collar. 
https://i56.tinypic.com/35jlbn5.jpg

Finally, please excuse lack of flash in this picture. 16X33 original polo button down
https://i53.tinypic.com/2qcgfvp.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

*A few more ties.*

L to R. Priced at 1/$10, 2/$18

AA. BB 3 5/8", BB 3 5/8", Brittany Ltd 3", Talbot 3.5", Polo 3 5/8"









BB. Rooster Wool/Mohair 2.25", Private Club, 2.25", PC 2.25", PC 3"









CC. Lands End (silk) 3.5", Thornhill 3.25", Stafford (black/wool)3 1/8" 









Finally, are there any Georgia Bulldog fans/alums? I have a beautiful tie from Vineyard Vines (NWT) that you may like.


----------



## conductor

Vintage Turnbull & Asser Regimental Stripe Tie. 100% Silk. Handmade in England. Excellent Condition 
3.5 inches Wide at widest point, 57 inches long

$40 Shipped CONUS or Best Offer

Label Reads:

_By Appointment to HRH The Prince of Wales 'Shirtmakers'
Hand Made 100% Silk Turnbull & Asser London - Made in England_


----------



## AHS

Gentlemen,

I'm interested in purchasing 11-1/2 B (or perhaps 11 C ?) black or brown shell cordovan wingtips, bluchers, balmorals, etc... No loafers.

Perhaps you have a pair in need of a good and loving home? 

With thanks, 

AHS


----------



## anonymouz

Bass Weejuns. 8.5C. 
Made in the USA. 
Tried on and way too tight for me. Otherwise, new. I can include the original box for $5.
$55 shipped CONUS


----------



## Spats

*about a 40S navy blazer, hopsack open weave for warm weather, the best.*

OK! Spring is about to spring, time for a HOPSACK navy blazer from one of the great American makers. My photos don't do this justice, please check measurements. If it fits, I want you to have this, it's not doing me or my family any good! Thanks, Spats :icon_smile:


Spats said:


> Today, nice things I bought here that aren't working in the fit department.
> A beautiful Norman Hilton navy blue hopack blazer from Tony Lumpkin. I think I paid 45.00 for it. Dimensions are: shoulders-18, p to p-21, boc-29.5, sleeves 23. This would correspond to between a 38 and 40 S, I think. Note all the really nice details on this largely unlined jacket. If this fit me it would be my go-to warm weather blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the spots you see are on your retina, not this jacket! Thanks for looking and please feel free to PM with questions/offers. -S.


----------



## Cardinals5

PURE SWANK! Are you ready for the shuffleboard court, the boardwalk in your favorite seaside resort, or the 19th green at your favorite course? If not, these are the perfect shoes for you (if you're narrow footed). They're a pair of Allen Edmonds Cavalier bone glazed calfskin tassel loafers. Last offered by AE in the mid-1980s. They appear to have been worn about 5-10 times - light wear on the soles and a few tiny marks here and there. Made in USA.

Tagged: 9.5A
Outsole length: 11 5/8"
Outsole width: 3 13/16"
Insole length: 11"

Since I want you to have more money to spend at the resort, my price is only *$40.00* shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Patrick06790

Shoes I Don't Use pt. 2

AE Heathwood loafer, 9D. Clean inside, nobody went sockless in these rather substantial loafers. I went through a bit loafer phase but I found a pair of Dexters I like better, so these must go. $35 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.








More pics here: https://coiledpleasures.blogspot.com/2011/03/shoes-i-dont-use.html


----------



## CMDC

Just in time for St. Patrick's Day (so what if these are Scottish). 
LLBean wool tartan trousers
Given the labeling I think these are pretty vintage. No issues whatsoever. They've had very little wear

38 waist, 31 inseam, plus 2 inches underneath
Flat front, uncuffed

$35 conus




























Gitman Bros. short sleeve shirt. 1/2 cotton, 1/2 linen
Tagged XL

$20 conus



















Two vintage Gant short sleeve shirts from local long gone trad shops
Both are 15" neck, 22" pit to pit. Not tagged but I'd say medium-ish
The back of the collar button on each needs to be replaced.

$16 conus each, $25 for the pair

Tattersall



















Light grey w/blue and yellow windowpane overlay


----------



## Keydet

Drop Gant to $35 shipped, PRL to $25.



Keydet said:


> *Offers are welcome-not trying to get rich, just make some money to buy more stuff (preferably in jackets 52L and shoes in 12E-EEE/13E)
> 
> Two very nice, if wildly different, sport jackets. This is my first posting of something to sell on the exchange!
> 
> First, an absolutely beautiful Gant 100% wool sport jacket. I wish it fit me, but for someone about 1/2 my size! No issues that I have been able to spot on multiple looks over it. $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img0138ou.jpg/
> https://img829.imageshack.us/i/img0137bg.jpg/
> https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0136jb.jpg/
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.75
> 
> Sleeve (top to bottom): 25"
> 
> Length (top of collar to hem): 33"
> 
> Shoulder (laid flat, straight across): 18"
> 
> Next up is a Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 3-button 100% cotton blazer. Faux working button holes, sewn shut (not pictured). Size medium. Half lined construction. Great shape. See photos. $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> The sheen in the photos is from the flash, not the jacket.
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/img0141mh.jpg/
> https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img0140md.jpg/
> https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img0139xu.jpg/
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.5
> 
> Sleeve: 24.75
> 
> Length: 33
> 
> Shoulder: 18


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Consolidation post with drops. The Sterlingwear peacoat 42R is sold.

Steal these from me!

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $125!>>>>$110.>>>>$95!*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $165!>>>>$150.>>>>$135.*


*Southwick Tweed Sack, c. 42R*

Very good condition, and I've included a picture of the one small pull that I found. The rest of the pictures speak for themselves... This is one fine tweed with very soft shoulders and is a steal at:

$40 shipped.*>>>$34.*

23" chest ptp, 24.5" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 31" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $40.>>>$34.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$65.*


*NWT Handwoven India Madras Half-Sleeve, L*

*Sold.*

*Four (now 3) OCBDs, BB & a Sero, 16.5-33*
*Sold.*

*Two Brooks Brothers Blue Pinstripe BD Dress Shirts, 16.5-34*

The one in front is slightly a lighter color and has a bit of loose stitching on the pocket but otherwise in excellent condition. Both have collars lined with a light unfused interfacing.

$26 each, or both for $45 shipped.>>Now $22 each, or $40 for both.*>>>>$20, or $35 for both.*


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.>>Now $30.*>>>$25.*
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Trafalgar Navy Wool Surcingle, 36 (38)*

Very good condition. 38" to center catch.

$16 shipped.>>Now $14.*>>>$12.*


*Leatherman Sailboat Ribbon Surcingle, c. 36-38*

Tried on once. Excellent condition. 38" to center catch.

Sold, pending payment. 


*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.>>Now $10 for your loud & proud prepitudinousnessity.*>>>>I knew it would be polarizing, but somebody's about it, I'm sure... Only $6! or free with another item.*


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*>>>$45.*


*Tivoli Aran Fisherman's Pullover Sweater, M*

A classic sweater in really great shape, but it has a little schmutz on the right sleeve (pictured) which is superficial and will probably just flake off--at the very worst it will need a dry clean or handwash, but you'll probably do that when you get it anyway.

24.5" ptp, 25" length boc

$35 shipped.*>>>>$25.*


----------



## CMDC

Alden tassel loafers in 11.5 B/D
Chocolate brown calf
Slight wear to heels, plenty of life in soles

$110 conus


----------



## Peak and Pine

Sell me some PRL Regents with a 15 neck.


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS. THINGS ARE STARTING TO PILE UP AND MY WIFE IS STARTING TO ASK QUESTIONS.



CMDC said:


> An absolute load of things today. Obviously, I'm willing to combine shipping and will offer reductions for multiple purchases. All of these pieces are in excellent condition. No issues on any of them.
> 
> Oxxford navy worsted wool suit with faint pinstripe. 2 Button very lightly darted. Pants are flat front and cuffed
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Waist: 40
> Inseam: 28
> 
> $75 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I've got 4 JPress dress shirts in size 17 x 34. All are pinpoint.
> 
> Can't believe no one's snapped these up. Did I mention they're Press??
> 
> Now $20 conus each
> 
> Blue button down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue button down. Faint herringbone weave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White button down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White forward point collar, French cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Royal Blue JPress pinpoint button down.
> 16x34
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Made in USA pinpoint dress shirts
> 16.5 x 35
> $18 conus
> 
> Blue and white stripe button down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aran Island Sweater
> Beautiful mixture of dark brown, dark green, and other colors
> I'd say this measures in the L range
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 30
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pringle khaki lambswool sweater vest
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged 46
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End blue V neck lambswool sweater
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged 42-44
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## brozek

Three pairs of spring/summer pants, all in really great condition. I'm asking $20 each (including shipping) and I can put them in the mail immediately. If someone would like both 32x32 pairs, I'd do $30 shipped for both. Thanks!

J Crew, spring green, 34x30, regular fit
J Crew, butter yellow, 32x32, slim fit
Lands' End, nantucket red, 32x32, traditional fit, NWT


(click for larger photos)
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/springpants0031.jpg/https://img222.imageshack.us/i/springpants0041.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/springpants0051.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Jackets and Suits! Hand-tailored Samuelsohn, Gieves, Harris Tweed, DAKS, more! Starting from FREE!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Goldenwheat & cream herringbone 3/2 sack tweed with all the trad desiderata! Canvassed*

Claimed!

*2) Classic H. Freeman of Philadelphia suit Canvassed*

This is absolutely wonderful! H. Freeman--not to be confused with Hickey-Freeman--have recently been discussed in a thread on AAAC, where the consensus among the tailors was that this firm makes suits that are on a par with the best American tailoring, including Oxxford--and this suit bears this view out in spades.

It's a beautiful, conservative dark grey glen plaid with overchecks on very subtle and blended dark blue and dark red. As such, it'll pass muster in both the most conservative of office environments, and the most sartorially aware! Naturally, it's fully canvassed and fully lined with a center vent, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are cuffed with a pleated front.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two pinprick holes--possibly literally pinpricks--on the front of the trousers, and two (much larger than those on the trousers, but still very, very tiny) in the lining by the "Made in USA" tag (all shown). This are so small they would not need re-weaving, but could be repaired by a competent seamstress or tailor--even a dry-cleaner alterations person--by darning. Normally, I wouldn't recommend this for suiting, but these holes are very small, the fabric is very dark, and they don't cross any colour boundaries, so if this were mine this would be the route I'd take--especially since they'd be hidden anyway by your jacket.

This suit, by the way, is from Schaffer's of Trenton. Now, when you hear "Trenton" you might think of urban blight, welfare, and a city that's ill-managed and failing by every yardstick. But it didn't used to be that way... In fact, Trenton used to be the place you aspired to live if you were from Princeton, Pennington, Frenchtown, or any of the other surrounding bucolic Ivy towns that are now a trad's natural home. Einstein was naturalized at a house in Trenton, Olmsted laid out its park, and it was the site of the rout of the Hessians by Washington on Christmas Day. As such, it used to be more of a trad Mecca than Princeton, with Schaffer's being its Langrock, and Jack's Custom Shop being its Hilton.

So, a lovely suit, from a great--and defunct--retailer! Given the flaw, though, I'm asking just *$40, or offer*, for this beautiful example of American tailoring!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 17
Inseam: 28 7/8 (+1 1/8) Cuff: 1 3/8










         

*Pinholes in trousers:*



*3) Triply Trad! Harris Tweed! Eagle Clothes! Made in the USA! Canvassed*

Eagle are one of the lovely Ivy brands, and so it's a shame that a lot of their things are now made offshore. But this lovely jacket wasn't, being Made in the USA! And it's lovely. A terrific basketweave in brown, cream, and blue, this Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and fully lined in Eagle's signature lining. It has a single vent, and lovely football leather-covered buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, with the only tiny flaw being a very small dent in one of the cuff buttons--the others even lack patina! I was very, very tempted to keep this, but it's just a bit to short for me...

Asking just *$38, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31










  


*4) Pendleton "Topsman"* Jacket with three patch pockets in Macduff tartan*

*Information from Peak and Pine!

With St Patrick's Day, Burn's night, and the NYC Tartan Week all occurring early in the year, tartan isn't just for Fall and Winter anymore! This is a Made in the USA Pendleton "shirt jacket" in Macduff tartan. It has three patch pockets, rolls naturally to a 3/2 sack cut, and has the classic Pendleton single-button cuff fasteners. It's lined with a single layer of cloth across the shoulders, and is unvented.

Please note that my pictures are terrible--I simply couldn't capture this tartan at all! But, it's Macduff, and so much more muted than the pictures make it appear. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $32, or offer.

*Tagged a "M", but please see

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/5










   

*5) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with subtle striping. Canvassed*

If you recognise the tweed of this jacket, it's because you've seen it before--I've been using it as the backdrop tweed for many of my tie pictues, as it's a lovely, classic herringone that's both highly versatile and also very distinctive, having subtle vertical stripes of blue, orange, and dusty pink running through it. I'm tempted to keep this as it's such a great tweed, but I have so many jackets it's time for it to find a new home!

This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still sewn shut, so it was worn very sparingly, if at all!

Asking just *$38, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Length: 31 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2










     

*6) Gieves & Hawkes of No. 1 Savile Row wool/silk jacket* *Canvassed*

This is a beautiful Spring jacket! In a lovely Spring-coloured glen plaid, this is the "Henry" model of Gieves & Hawkes RTW jackets. It's half-canvassed and fully lined. It's beautifully cut, subtly darted--as one would expect from the Row--and has a single vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition (the top breast pocket is still sewn shut!), and was Union made in the USA.

Asking just *$45 or offer.*

Tagged a 41L, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+>1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32










    

*7) DAKS of London pale yellow jacket with THREE patch pockets!* *Canvassed*

This lovely pale yellow jacket in a blazer cut is great for Spring! From DAKS of London, this has three patch pockets, including the ever-desirable patch breast pocket. It has DAKS' signature lining with the Union jack woven into it, and DAKS signature buttons. It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. There's no fabric content listed, but I believe that it's a lightweight wool, or wool-cotton blend--probably the former. It does has a fray at the bottom of the lining, and two almost microscopic dark marks on the front, which are very, very hard to find. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just *$28, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31










      

*8) LL Bean navy blue cotton Tropic Weight blazer*

A decent casual jacket from Bean, this has a standard two-button front with darts. It's quarter lined at the shoulders in cotton, and has a single--and hook!--vent. It's in versatile navy, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $24, or offer.*

Tagged a 40R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










  

*9) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed*

This is a great jacket from the legendary, and now defunct, trad/Ivy store B. Altman, of Fifth Avenue, New York City--the store that long had a reputation for "gentility and conservatism," according to the New York Times article published about the store on Christmas Day near the end of its life. This jacket was one of the last to leave B. Altma's doors (it closed in 1989), and so owing both to this, the conservative, classic styling of B. Altman goods, and its absolutely excellent condition, this jacket could pass easily as having been bought last week from a newly-resurrected Altman's.

This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's made from beautiful, soft camelhair, and--unusually for camelhair--is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket is a testament to how well well-made menswear can last in excellent condition when it's well taken care of.

Although this is a camelhair, lovely, in excellent condition, half-canvassed, and from Altman's, I'm asking just *$28 or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










    

*10) FREE Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets!!!* *Canvassed*

This is a beautiful jacket! It's a lovely glen plaid in three season wool in the classic 3/2 sack configuration. It also has lovely patch pockets, a half-lining, a single vent, and is half-canvassed. It also has the classic Ivy two button cuff. It's also in beautiful condition, EXCEPT for two flaws: There's a snag hole on one sleeve, and the left hand cuff needs tacking down. The latter flaw is very minor, and could take anyone just two minutes to fix perfectly. The former flaw, though, while not very noticeable 9and small enough to be ignored!), could possibly be fixed by competent darning, and certainly by re-reweaving. Luckily, darning IS an option here, as the hole is ONLY on the dark stripe of the glen plaid. But, is is there, and so this jacket, while in beautiful condition, could be yours for_* much*_ less than I have in it!

*FREE! Just send me $12 by PayPal personal for shipping *

Tagged a 43L, but see Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*11) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*

Claimed!

*12) BEAUTIFUL Spring jacket from Zegna cloth! Canvassed*

Claimed!

*13) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$70, or offer*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32










     

*14) FREE! Hearty Harris tweed in basketweave.*

This is a terrific jacket! It's a very hearty Harris tweed in classic and complex brown, grey, cream and black basketweave. This is the sort of tweed that earned Harris its reputation for beauty and hasrdiness! It's half-canvassed, and half-lined; the lining was a professional replacement of its original lining at some point in its life. Made for Holt Renfrew, it has a center vent and traditional football buttons; it has four button cuffs. Unfortunately, this jacket has several snags and minor snag-holes from past encounters with barbed wire (I've done enough beagling, hunt-following, and beating to recognise wire snags when I see them, so this isn't moth by any means!), as shown. These could be readily repaired by darning, and wouldn't show owing to the complexity of the tweed. Alternatively, tweed of this weight could just be left with the snags intact--my preferred approach--as it's so densely woven and heavy that there's close to no chance of then catching and ripping before you can extract yourself from the snag. This would be a great casual weekend jacket, oozing WASP-y nonchalance! However, because of the snags, I'm offering this jacket *FREE*--just send me *$12 by PayPal Personal* to cover the cost of boxed Priority shipping in CONUS!

*FREE!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## closerlook

Peak and Pine said:


> Sell me some PRL Regents with a 15 neck.


I have a million PRL ocbd in 14.5 neck if you want them.


----------



## closerlook

PRICED TO MOVE!

Jos A Bank 
Spring *3/2 sack *blazer/sport coat
claimed.

Large Burberry Blazer

claimed.

Small Burberry Blazer

*46 shipped paypal >> 42 shipped! >> Just $36 Shipped! ...>> $34??
*
approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















Campus GTO 3/2 sack window pane sport coat
absolutely stunning

claimed.

Allen Edmonds Burgundy Wingtip soft calf bals
14 C
original soles - with much life left

uppers in excellent condition

*70 shipped paypal >> 65 shipped >> $55 shipped!>> $45 SHIPPED>> JUST $39 Shipped!!!
*
approx measurements
length 13 3/4 in
width at widest a little over 4 3/4 in




























Lacoste Polo 
navy
claimed.


----------



## Patrick06790

I am trying something a little different here with the large batch of LL Bean, Lands End and other tradly shirts I found today.

I'll give a quick listing here and refer you to my new sales blog. You can either email me direct or use the PM feature here.

https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/

LL Bean 60/40 blend checked sport shirts, 15.5 x 32 and 15.5 x 34. Flap pockets. The real deal. Don't be afraid of the blend, these old fabrics are nothing like the crappy blend today. Or the non-irons, for that matter.

Two Lands End all-cotton check shirts, 15-32, very nice, sturdy fabric. Also a Huntington 60/40 white pinpoint buttondown in 15-32. If you buy both the LEs I'll throw in the Huntington.

Two Lands End striped sport shirts, 15-32, 60/40 oxford.

Kirkland 15.5 - 34 standard blue buttondown, all cotton. This is the Costco shirt, and is perfectly adequate.

Madras short sleeve, tagged large.

Y'all check it out, hear?


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails. Ties are used. They are free of snags, tears, stains, but may show some wrinkles from being tied. Measurements with ties are width and length in inches.

If you order multiple items, take a discount of $3 from the second and each subsequent item.

1. Brooks Brothers blue OCBD. Size S, P2P 21 inches. Photo of the size tag gets the color right. $18.


2. Southwick 3 roll 2 sack Sport Coat. Single vent. Like new. Made in US. Measures Ch 23, Sleeve 24, Shoulder 19, Length 31. Seems like about a 43R give or take an inch. $35.


3. Brooks Brothers big paisley. 3 5/8-57. $17.


4. Lochcarron wool Inverness tie. Made in Scotland. 3.25-53. $14.


5. Rooster "Eireloom" woven in Ireland blue tie. Not labeled for content but seems to be a heavy linen. 2 5/8-55 $15.


6. Robert Talbott Royal Navy Engineers. 3.25-57. $18.***SOLD***


7. Brooks Brothers striped tie, Made in US of English fabric. 3.75-57. $17.


8. John Weitz wool knit tie. 2 3/8-52.5 $12.


9. Robert Talbott red foulard. 3-62. $15.***SOLD***


10. John Comfort foulard. Made in England. 3 1/8-57. $18.


11. Salvatore Ferragamo butterfly tie. Made in Italy. 3 7/8-59. $18.


12. Made in USA braces. Unbranded but high quality. Trim pieces are leather. $20.


----------



## Peak and Pine

brozek said:


>


Really, great photography and composition. Catalog quality. Nice.



closerlook said:


> I have a million PRL ocbd in 14.5 neck if you want them.


Thank you. Before my neck went turkey it was that size, but now it needs a 15. And it's gotta have the Regent, a pocketless, logoless, spread collar PRL.


----------



## Patrick06790

For the Full Monty see https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/

Southwick 3/2 sack, grey herringbone tweed, substantial fabric, patch/flap pockets, two buttons on sleeve, hook vent, partial lining. About a 42R. $65 shipped CONUS

Interesting double-breasted blazer in a heavy flannel. The gold patterned buttons are in a 6 x 2 configuration. The jacket has twin vents and a thingy holding it all together. There is a tear in the lining - a simple fix for your alterations tailor. Flap pockets. About a 40L. $55 shipped CONUS

Hart Schaffner Marx hopsack blazer, undarted, currently operating as what you might call a 3/2.5 roll. Silver buttons with concentric circles. Partial lining, flap/patch pockets, two buttons on each sleeve, single vent. A great spring and summer blazer for the right person. About a 42S. $55 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Tweedy, the thumbnails beneath the L. L. Bean don't match what you're describing. They're for the Bean Tropic Weight blazer; the prime pic is something else. The MacDuff Pendleton you're offering, Pendleton calls that a Topsman. Good stuff today.


----------



## Jovan

Is anyone else selling braces? Ideally I'm looking for something with black leather ends, since I would only ever wear them with black shoes anyway. Willing to pay $15-20 CONUS. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Smith

^ I thought these were black when I pulled them out of my closet, but they are a dark cordovan color.

Brooks Brothers Braces from my personal stock. $20 shipped to US.****SOLD****


----------



## 32rollandrock

Lordy, what color do you need/want? I've got a serious drawer full of braces.



Jovan said:


> Is anyone else selling braces? Ideally I'm looking for something with black leather ends, since I would only ever wear them with black shoes anyway. Willing to pay $15-20 CONUS. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

Peak and Pine said:


> Tweedy, the thumbnails beneath the L. L. Bean don't match what you're describing. They're for the Bean Tropic Weight blazer; the prime pic is something else. The MacDuff Pendleton you're offering, Pendleton calls that a Topsman. Good stuff today.


Thanks, Peak and Pine! The main picture was wrong; I've fixed this now with a picture of the actual Tropic Weight jacket!

Thanks again!


----------



## closerlook

Found two pairs of vintage florsheim penny loafers at the consignment place today. Pretty reasonably priced. 
If anyone wants them, I'd be glad to go pick them up and mail them. I might get a pair for myself while I'm at it.
Just PM me.

They were both 8D.










p.s. that's a stock picture.


----------



## straw sandals

Anyone interested in a trade? I picked up a pair of leather J. Peterman braces, but they're too long for my tiny torso. They look just like . Ideally, I'd like more braces, but other offers will be considered!


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops on remaining stuff and adding a number of items*

Gitman Brothers brown uni-stripe pinpoint buttondown. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 45
Sleeves: 34

Price: $10.00<<12.50<<15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar. For some reason there is wear to the seam where the sleeves are attached to the body of the shirt, but it's fairly minor - possibly from overpressing at a dry cleaner, but no other flaws. Made in USA.

*Added a picture of the flaw*

Tagged: 17x35
Neck: 17"
Chest: 55"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $9.00<<11.00<<13.00<<16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[URL="https://s695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/?action=view&current=adf3rw014-1.jpg"][/URL]

Brooks Brothers white pinpoint button down. Lined, but not fused collar. Made in USA. No flaws.

Tagged: 18x36/7
Neck: 18"
Sleeves: 37"
Chest: 58"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers red stripe, forward point collar, french cuff shirt. Excellent, minty condition. Made in Hong Kong.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hickey Freeman sport shirt. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Italy.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Paul Stuart peach check shirt. Summer weight. Excellent condition. Made in Italy.

Color: The close up picture is an accurate representation of the color.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End short sleeve madras. Excellent condition (unfaded). Made in USA.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 44"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Berle patch seersucker shorts. Colors are tan, blue, and green. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 40:
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis sun drenched pink shorts. Excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: 44
Waist: 44"
Outseam: 18.5"
Inseam: 5.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis sun drenched light green shorts. Excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: 44
Waist: 44"
Outseam: 18.5"
Inseam: 5.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad 


Berle *patch seersucker* shorts. Colors are tan, blue, and white. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $15.0017.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $26.00 for both pairs of shorts)


Berle patch seersucker shorts. Colors are red, blue, and green. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 35"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or $26.00 for both pairs of shorts)


Brooks Brothers honey brown wide wale cords. Hudson model. Very good condition.

Tagged: 36x34
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 33"
No cuffs

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers orange chinos. Hudson model. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 36x30
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 40.5"
Inseam: 30"
No cuffs

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Charleston Khakis bright green light weight (even for summer wear), thin wale cords. Excellent conditon. Made in Mexico.

Tagged: 34, but actually a 36"
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 47"
Inseam: 36.5"
No cuffs

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


All the ties have been worn, but have no flaws. *The price is $13 per tie, $22 for two ties, or $30 for three ties*. All ties after the third are $8.00


1. John Comfort *wool challis *traditional emblematic. 100% wool. Made in England. 3 3/4" x 58"
2. Robert Talbott traditional silk emblematic. 100% *heavy* *madder* silk. Made in USA of Italian silk. 3 3/16" x 56
3. Robert Talbott *irish poplin *paisley. 50% silk, 50% wool. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 57"


4. Robert Talbott. Best of Class exploded paisley. Heavy 100% silk. Made in USA, silk handblock printed in England. 3 1/8" x 56"
5. John Comfort. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 56"
6. John Comfort. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 56"


7. Robert Talbott. 100% silk. Made in USA of silk printed in Italy. 3 1/2" x 56"
8. Robert Talbott rep stripe. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/4" x 56"
9. Robert Talbott rep stripe. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/4" x 56"


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All are used and free of any stains, rips, tears, snags, etc. All are long sleeve and have regular cuffs.
1. VINTAGE Lands End Hyde Park university stripe. Made in USA. These are my favorite OCBD's, and I have owned all but Mercer. Collar roll is excellent and this heavyweight fabric is second to none. If you are lucky enough to be the right size for this shirt, snap it up. 15.5/32. $22.>>>$20>>>$17***SOLD***

2. Ben Silver cotton shirt. Made in Canada. 16/33. $20.>>>$18>>>$15>>>$13
[/URL]
3. Vintage unlined collar Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD. Made in US. 16/32. $20.>>>$18>>>$15***SOLD***

4. Brooks Brothers cotton pinpoint white with blue stripes. Made in US. 14.5/32. $20.>>>$18>>>$15>>>$13
[/URL]
5. Brooks Brothers Makers vintage pinpoint buttondown. Made in US. 15.5/34. $20.>>>$18>>>$15***SOLD***

6. Brooks Brothers Makers blue cotton. Custom shirt with unusual fabric. Measures 16/33. French cuffs. $19.>>>$17>>>$14>>>$12

7. Brooks Brothers fine tattersall button down. 16.5/33. $19>>>$17>>>$14>>>$12

8. Brooks Brothers Makers blue end on end. Made in USA. 17.5/36. $19.>>>$17>>>$14>>>$12

9. Brooks Brothers blue end on end. 16.5/34. $19.>>>$17>>>$14>>>$12


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sz L Filson Mackinaw lined Ranch Jacket; Sz L California-made Golden Bear Varsity jacket*

*As always, offers are very welcome--including lowballs!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Filson Dry Finish Tin Cloth Jacket, lined in Mackinaw wool.*

_*I'm very surprised that this is still available*_!

This is a fantastic jacket, in great condition! I'm only passing this on as I just have far too many coats and jackets, and this one doesn't get the use that it deserves. This is a great jacket for Spring and Fall, being the LINED version (NOT the cheaper unlined style), and so it'll keep you warm even when the evenings are still cool, or even cold. This jacket features:

*--6 metal rivet button front closure.
--2 front chest pockets with rivet button flap closures
--2 lower side hand warmer pockets.
--Adjustable metal rivet button cuffs.
--Moleskin lined collar.
--Moleskin lined cuffs
--Filson rivet buttons
--Mackinaw wool lining in the body and sleeves*.

For more information, see here:

This jacket was worn VERY sparingly. It has some minor rub marks from a belt by the waistband on the interior (shown), and a small nickel sized spot on the underside of one sleeve (also shown). Otherwise, this jacket is in EXCELLENT condition!

Like the Filson/Levis collaborations, this is one of Filson's newer--and, to my mind, best--items, still made in the USA to Filson's high standards. These jackets have not yet really entered into the used market, and so they're very, very rare outside new from Filson dealers, even on eBay.

Given this, and given the excellent condition this jacket is in, it's a steal at* just $125 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.

International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a size L, which fits according to Filson 44--BUT my experience and the reviews on Filson's website suggest that Filson's sizing on this jacket is off by one size up, so this would fit 40 (MAYBE 38) to 42 best. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (measured from middle of collar -- 35")
Length (BOC): 24 1/4
Shoulder: 19 1/4










      

*Minor marks:*

 

*2) Made in California Golden Bear Varsity Jacket*

There was a discussion on AAAC a while back about these jackets, with people being split over whether they liked them or not. I came down on the "not" side.... Until I saw this one!

Made in California by Golden Bear back when it was a premier leather company a la Schott, this jacket has beautifully soft leather sleeves and a wonderfully soft leather collar. The shell is wool and nylon, as is common in even the better Varsitys--think of Schott and Sterlingwear standard wool-blend peacoats here for comparison--and the cuffs and waist are both striped and nice and tight, with no pilling or stretch. The zipper moves fluidly, and is a heavy-duty YKK.

There are a couple of minor marks on the shoulder and collar, as shown, but otherwise this jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$50, or offer*.

Tagged a L, but would fit around a 42 or 44 best--please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 22
Length: 25


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring accessories! Donegal Tweed walking hat, tartan ties, tartan scarves!*

*Updates on previously posted items; tartan scarves added!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*










*1) Donegal Tweed Irish Walking Hat, by Hanna Hats*.

The tweed of this hat manages to be both beautiful and distinctive, and absolutely classically Donegal at the same time. My pictures really don't do it justice; it's a lovely, colourful flecked Donegal with a moss and green background. Made in Donegal, Ireland, by David Hanna and Sons, this hat is size 7 1/8 (size 58), and is in excellent condition.

It's the perfect hat for Spring!

*Asking $28 with offers very welcome!*

  

*2) Scottish Spring scarf*

*SOLD*

*3) Scottish wool ties!*

Lovely vintage Scottish ties, made in Scotland. The green MacKellar tartan measures a tradly 2 1/2" by 46 1/2, while the red Menzies tartan measures an equally tradly 2 1/2 by 50. Both are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $10 each, or $18 the pair. Offers welcome!*

 

 

*4) Spring Scarves!*










*a) Irish Dress Gordon*

This is a beautiful scarf from Kerry Designs of Kenmare, Co. Kerry, Ireland. It's in the classic Dress Gordon tartan, and would be perfect for Spring. It measures 11 3/4 by 56, with 1 1/2" of fringe at each end. It has one minor flaw--a very small hole by one end, which I found on my third examination while photographing it. As such, it's in Very Good condition, and I'm

Asking just $18, or offer.

  

*b) Pure Lambswool*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made in Italy from pure lambswool for Morgan Taylor, this lovely scarf measures 11 1/2 by 55, with 2 3/4 " of fringe at each end. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$25, or offer*.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Well beyond thrift forum pricing, but I just posted two beautiful Sawyer of Napa shearling jackets in the sales forum.


----------



## conductor

Two Brooks Brothers suits today

First, 44L Jacket 38 Pants (cuffed) navy blue pinstripe *3/2 sac*. 100% wool, woven in Sweden, made in USA. Two buttons on sleeves, watch pocket. In new condition!

$695 originally, asking $60 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*

Actual measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32.5

Waist: 37 Inseam: 30 (cuffed)

Click pic for larger image

*Slight shine small section of pant is from flash!*

Second, 39 Jacket 32 Pants blue 2 button. Two buttons on sleeves, watch pocket. Made in the USA. In very good shape - no defects!

$30 Shipped CONUS

No tags indicating material, but I'd guess wool/poly blend for this line.

Actual measurements:
Chest: 19.5
Sleeve: 25 (2 to let out)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30.5

Waist: 32 Inseam: 30 (3 to let out)

Click pic for larger image


There is NOT a big glob on this suit even though it looks like that in pic 3 - I double checked just to make sure! Both suits are very clean!

PM me if you need more pics!

Thanks,
Conductor


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops



32rollandrock said:


> A VERY thick--and old--woolen shirt/jacket. A few very small moth nibbles that I would deem inconsequential but in the interest of full disclosure, they are shown (I didn't do a very good job of capturing where on the coat these are: First one pictured is on sleeve near wrist, second is on sleeve as shown and third is on front near bottom). No fabric content listed, but smart money says this is all wool. No size tag, but measurements are:
> 
> Pit to pit: 21.5 inches
> Sleeve length (shoulder seam to cuff): 23 inches
> Length from top of collar: 28.5 inches.
> 
> Looking for $30>>$25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Brooks Brothers 346 medium pinpoint button-down shirt, non-iron. Very nice pattern and colors for spring, which label and close-up photos best capture. $12>>$10 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom made Brooks Brothers point collar, French blue, in pinpoint cotton. The cloth feels more substantial than
> OTR pinpoint, but short of Supima. No missing buttons, tears, stains, rips, other issues. Measurements are:
> 
> Neck: 16 inches
> Armpit to armpit: 25.5 inches
> Sleeve length (from center of collar): 33 inches
> 
> Looking for $15>$12 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/feb26sale/?action=view&current=100_2886.jpg
> 
> Don't see Nordstrom much on AAAC, but thought I'd give this a go, especially considering the scarcity of big neck/sleeve dress shirts here. This one is 18.5x36. Pinpoint cotton, no issues. $12>>$10 CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thought I had posted this, but guess not, so here goes.

Not nearly as nice as Tony Lumpkin's coats, but not nearly as expensive--and still in marvelous condition--a shearling coat from Napa Valley tagged 36. There is one tiny mark on the right sleeve, pictured, that I would deem inconsequential. Leather buttons are in fantastic condition. Measurements: Armpit to armpit, 21.75 inches; length, 36 inches (from top of collar); shoulder, 19.75 inches; sleeve, 24 inches (from shoulder seam along top seam to cuff). At $75 CONUS, a fantastic coat that'll keep you warm on the range and your bank account cozy.












I don't know why I keep buying these, because they're tougher to flip than, well, I can't think of a metaphor. But I do have a soft spot for beautiful cable-knit Irish sweaters, it's almost St. Patrick's Day, and so here goes another one. This has zero flaws. Tagged small, the measurements are armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; length, 24 inches. $25 CONUS, or just $15 if you live in Antarctica and also steal the above shearling coat from me.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Southwick 3/2 Tweed Sack
*A very nice light brown/green herringbone tweed, 
I'm guessing a size 42R or 42L
22" chest, 18 shoulders, 26.5 sleeve, 31.75 long
$40 shipped/offer/trades

larger:

*Lands End Viyella Shirt
*The old, good Viyella, 55% wool, 45% cotton
button down collar, 3rd collar button, locker loop
tagged a men's Large/16-16.5 however it has unfortunately (for me anyways) shrunken
This would work great for a small or skinny medium fellow
measurements: 14.5-15" neck, 21.5-21.75 chest, 31.5 sleeve, 28" botton of collar to hem 
$17 shipped/offer

*Lands End Flannel shirt
*Size medium, longsleeved, full cut.
Dark navy blue with some red and orange plaid.
This is a sample I picked up from LE, not sure if they ever ended up producing it or not.
"SAMPLE" was stamped across the inner bottom of the hem (so not visible unless you wear your shirts inside out and untucked) but it's almost completely faded anyways.
$9 shipped/offer

*Vintage Abercrombie and Fitch Cashmere Sweater
*
Light navy blue, cable knit, saddles shouldered, made in Italy.
Tagged Large, fits like a large medium: 21.75 chest , 31" sleeve (fits well with my 34/35 arms) 24.75 bottom collar to hem.

Very soft cashmere, I just spent far too much on a new high-end cashmere sweater (though in the AAAC tradition at a substantial discount) and it feels rough compared to this.
No holes, though if you turn it inside out you can see some old darning repairs, which in my mind add character.
Some wear under the arms, I imagine this could be fixed, either way not terribly noticeable.
This is old A and F, not the new mall crap. I believe it dates to when Oshman's sporting goods owned the company.
$35 shipped conus *CLAIMED*

tag:


----------



## Taken Aback

It's not my size, but the old LE Viyellas were far better than what they've had lately. I'd hop on that if it fit me.


----------



## swillcrowe

you have a message regarding the BB shirt.
A Brooks Brothers 346 medium pinpoint button-down shirt, non-iron. Very nice pattern and colors for spring, which label and close-up photos best capture. $12>>$10 CONUS.


----------



## conductor

*SOLD* Vintage Turnbull & Asser Regimental Stripe Tie. 100% Silk. Handmade in England. Excellent Condition 
3.5 inches Wide at widest point, 57 inches long

Can anyone tell me how to edit my original post? The edit button is now gone from a few day ago.

Thanks!


----------



## brozek

The two 32x32 pair are sold, but the 34x30 pair in green are still available. Thanks!



brozek said:


> Three pairs of spring/summer pants, all in really great condition. I'm asking $20 each (including shipping) and I can put them in the mail immediately. If someone would like both 32x32 pairs, I'd do $30 shipped for both. Thanks!
> 
> J Crew, spring green, 34x30, regular fit
> J Crew, butter yellow, 32x32, slim fit
> Lands' End, nantucket red, 32x32, traditional fit, NWT
> 
> 
> (click for larger photos)
> https://img9.imageshack.us/i/springpants0031.jpg/https://img222.imageshack.us/i/springpants0041.jpg/https://img64.imageshack.us/i/springpants0051.jpg/


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm not sure how useful it will be, but I went a created yet _another_ search engine plugin: one for this particular thread. Check my sig to try it out.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Gieves & Hawkes and LL Bean jackets have now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Rowdiefan

Price drops before they head to the bay. Offers welcome. Thanks!



Rowdiefan said:


> Hello all, first time poster, but I've been lurking a while. Thank you for all your posts, I have learned so much from this forum. Please excuse me for trying to sell things in my first post! Feel free to tell me if I'm doing something wrong. Offers are welcome!
> 
> These are Hanover LB Sheppard wingtips marked 10.5 C/A. They have a great color and are in good shape. *$45> $40 Shipped CONUS*
> https://img218.imageshack.us/i/dscf2348n.jpg/https://img163.imageshack.us/i/dscf2349.jpg/https://img852.imageshack.us/i/dscf2350.jpg/https://img15.imageshack.us/i/dscf2351j.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/dscf2352r.jpg/
> 
> Florsheim Imperial Black Tasseled Loafers in 9.5 E - *$30 Shipped Conus*
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf2359aj.jpg/https://img843.imageshack.us/i/dscf2360r.jpg/https://img222.imageshack.us/i/dscf2361q.jpg/
> https://img577.imageshack.us/i/dscf2360.jpg/https://img88.imageshack.us/i/dscf2362y.jpg/https://img20.imageshack.us/i/dscf2364m.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Made in USA Silk Tie - *$15>$13 Shipped US*
> https://img84.imageshack.us/i/dscf2368j.jpg/https://img26.imageshack.us/i/dscf2367z.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/dscf2369j.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Woven In England Silk Tie -* $20>$18 Shipped CONUS*
> What a great tie this is:
> https://img8.imageshack.us/i/dscf2372p.jpg/https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dscf2371a.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dscf2370q.jpg/
> 
> Hardy Amies Seville Row London Silk Tie - *$12 Shipped CONUS*
> https://img851.imageshack.us/i/dscf2376.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dscf2375r.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dscf2373fv.jpg/
> 
> Junior Gant Hunting Tie - *$15>$12 Shipped Conus*
> Has hunter and flying duck/geese icon
> 
> https://img705.imageshack.us/i/dscf2384i.jpg/https://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf2385uf.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/dscf2387.jpg/
> 
> LL Bean 100% Cotton Shirt - Medium - *$18 Shipped CONUS*
> Sadly, I finally realized that this shirt is a bit too large for me
> https://img203.imageshack.us/i/dscf2391yz.jpg/https://img87.imageshack.us/i/dscf2393y.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dscf2392k.jpg/
> 
> 
> Please PM or email me with any interest or questions. Thanks!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Clearing out some of my BB collection...

*Old Brooks Brothers Safari Shirt*
Size large, 24.5" across the chest about a 34/35" sleeve.
Off-white/eru/cream, thick twill, epaulets, double chest pockets, brown buttons, BD collar, made in Hong Kong
I'd be lying if I pretended I didn't just pic this up for the old BB tag.
$25 shipped conus/offer

*Old Brooks Brothers Sweater Blazer*
You can see this sweater, or a later version on page 2 of the 1982 BB Christmas catalog here (warning, opens as a PDF):

"This warm navy wool caridgan is knittd exclusivly for us in Italy with notch lapels, two lower pockets and matte-finish buttons. Many men enjoy it as a comfortable alternative to a suit coat or blazer. Small, Medium, Large or Extra Large"

Tagged size XL, fits smaller though, I happen to think these look better worn big.
22.5" across the chest, 22" across at the center button sleeves are 34/35" measured as a shirt, 25.5-26" long
Top button is detached but included, tag is only attached at one side.
A couple snags/holes that seem inconspicuous and repairable.
$40 shipped/offers

hole #1:
hole #2:

3) Brooks Brothers old/good 346 hopsack sportcoat
This is a great, very breathable hopsack with a nice big weave and texture.
I was never sure if it was an orphaned jacket or not.
It's a mid-to-dark browny gray with perhaps some green in it.
3/2 sack, 1/4 lined
20 1/2" across the chest, 17 3/4" across the shoulders, 24 3/4" sleeves, 29 3/4" bottom collar to hem down the back.
I'm a 38R/L and this fits great, if not a bit short on me, I'd imagine it'd be perfect for a true 38R or 39R.
$25 shipped/offer


----------



## closerlook

*ANOTHER TON OF TRAD*

*ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS
*
*ALDEN TAN SUEDE BELT
BRAND NEW!!! Never Worn*
Size 34

*Retails for about $100
**Asking $64.00 Shipped CONUS
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
VINTAGE 3/2 CAMEL SACK*
*GOLDEN FLEECE EMBOSSED LEATHER BUTTONS!!!!!!!
*

*ASKING $60 Shipped or offer CONUS
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21.5in
Shoulders: 18in
Sleeve from shoulder: 23in+ about 2in to work with 
Length from boc: 30in







*POLO RALPH LAUREN
CHOCOLATE BROWN CORDUROY *
*TOTALLY UNCONSTRUCTED
**3/2 SACK*

*Asking $42 Shipped CONUS or offer
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 20.5in
Shoulders: 18in
Sleeve from shoulder: 23in [can't take out any more]
Length from boc: 29.5in







*BROOKS BROTHERS CHARCOAL SUIT
EXCELLENT CONDITION VINTAGE*
BRACES BUTTONS INSTALLED
a very supple wool
Roughly a 42 S/R

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Shoulders: 17 3/4in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in + 2in to take out
Length from boc: 29.5
Pants waist: 37in/38in (with a little to take out, or can be taken in safely)
Pants length: 27.5in, but with a whopping 3in to take out

*Asking $65 Shipped or offer for this beauty
*






*JCREW 
SZ L
FAIR ISLE SWEATER*
100% Lambswool

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22 3/4
Sleeve from PIT: 20.5in
Length from collar: 26 1/4

*Asking $39 Shipped
*




*JCREW CABLE KNIT QUARTER ZIP
*100% Lambswool
Midnight Green
Size S
*WORN ONCE
*
*Asking $45 shipped or offer
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25
Length from boc: 24.5in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
PLAID SWEATER*
*THIS IS A TRUE GEM
*
I'm only selling this because I have two.
Wonderful Lambswool Alpaca mix!
Worn only a few times.

Size M, but is more like a generous Small.

*Asking $55 shipped or offer
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit:22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from collar: 24in





*JCREW HEATHER BROWN CARDIGAN*
_ALSO AVAILABLE IN HEATHER CHARCOAL
_Cotton-Cashmere
real polished nut buttons
Worn once.
Size Small.

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25in
Length from boc: 25in

*Asking $35 shipped or offer
*






*JCREW ARGYLE 100% Lambswool Quarter zip
*size S
Worn only a few times

*Asking $40 Shipped or offer
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from boc: 24in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
SEERSUCKER PANTS*
sz 33

Approximate Measurements:
Waist 33/34in
Length 27in

*Asking $35 Shipped or offer
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
Button Down collar*
16.5 x 34/35

*Asking $ 24 shipped or offer
*




Last But not Least

VINTAGE DIOR DB TRENCH WITH ZIP IN WOOL LINER
38R
WORN IN THE LATE 1970S TO A FEW GRADUATE SCHOOL INTERVIEWS AND THEN LOCKED IN A CEDAR CHEST UNTIL NOW, 
THIS VINTAGE DIOR TRENCH IS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING

I UNDERSTAND THIS PRICE (THE COAT IS ESSENTIALLY NEW OLD STOCK) IS OUTSIDE OF THE RANGE OF THE THRIFT EXCHANGE, BUT I AM JUST TACKING IT ONTO THE END OF MY LISTING

ASKING $399 SHIPPED CONUS


----------



## cipofan

PM sent on the BB 44L sack suit


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Shell. Cheap.

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $125!>>>>$110.>>>>$95!>>>>$90.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $165!>>>>$150.>>>>$135.>>>>$125.*


*Southwick Tweed Sack, c. 42R*

Very good condition, and I've included a picture of the one small pull that I found. The rest of the pictures speak for themselves... This is one fine tweed with very soft shoulders and is a steal at:

$40 shipped.*>>>$34.>>>$30.*

23" chest ptp, 24.5" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 31" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $40.>>>$34.>>>>$30.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$65.>>>$55.*


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.>>Now $30.*>>>$25.>>>>$22.*
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Trafalgar Navy Wool Surcingle, 36 (38)*

Very good condition. 38" to center catch.

$16 shipped.>>Now $14.*>>>$12.*


*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.>>Now $10 for your loud & proud prepitudinousnessity.*>>>>I knew it would be polarizing, but somebody's about it, I'm sure... Only $6! or free with another item.*


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*>>>$45.>>>>$40.*


*Tivoli Aran Fisherman's Pullover Sweater, M*

A classic sweater in really great shape, but it has a little schmutz on the right sleeve (pictured) which is superficial and will probably just flake off--at the very worst it will need a dry clean or handwash, but you'll probably do that when you get it anyway.

24.5" ptp, 25" length boc

$35 shipped.*>>>>$25.>>>>$18.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops!*

Note that two of these jackets are STILL FREE!



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Goldenwheat & cream herringbone 3/2 sack tweed with all the trad desiderata! Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) Classic H. Freeman of Philadelphia suit Canvassed*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! H. Freeman--not to be confused with Hickey-Freeman--have recently been discussed in a thread on AAAC, where the consensus among the tailors was that this firm makes suits that are on a par with the best American tailoring, including Oxxford--and this suit bears this view out in spades.
> 
> It's a beautiful, conservative dark grey glen plaid with overchecks on very subtle and blended dark blue and dark red. As such, it'll pass muster in both the most conservative of office environments, and the most sartorially aware! Naturally, it's fully canvassed and fully lined with a center vent, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are cuffed with a pleated front.
> 
> This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two pinprick holes--possibly literally pinpricks--on the front of the trousers, and two (much larger than those on the trousers, but still very, very tiny) in the lining by the "Made in USA" tag (all shown). This are so small they would not need re-weaving, but could be repaired by a competent seamstress or tailor--even a dry-cleaner alterations person--by darning. Normally, I wouldn't recommend this for suiting, but these holes are very small, the fabric is very dark, and they don't cross any colour boundaries, so if this were mine this would be the route I'd take--especially since they'd be hidden anyway by your jacket.
> 
> This suit, by the way, is from Schaffer's of Trenton. Now, when you hear "Trenton" you might think of urban blight, welfare, and a city that's ill-managed and failing by every yardstick. But it didn't used to be that way... In fact, Trenton used to be the place you aspired to live if you were from Princeton, Pennington, Frenchtown, or any of the other surrounding bucolic Ivy towns that are now a trad's natural home. Einstein was naturalized at a house in Trenton, Olmsted laid out its park, and it was the site of the rout of the Hessians by Washington on Christmas Day. As such, it used to be more of a trad Mecca than Princeton, with Schaffer's being its Langrock, and Jack's Custom Shop being its Hilton.
> 
> So, a lovely suit, from a great--and defunct--retailer! Given the flaw, though, I'm asking just *$40, or offer*, for this beautiful example of American tailoring!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17
> Inseam: 28 7/8 (+1 1/8) Cuff: 1 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinholes in trousers:*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Triply Trad! Harris Tweed! Eagle Clothes! Made in the USA! Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) Pendleton "Topsman"* Jacket with three patch pockets in Macduff tartan*
> 
> *Information from Peak and Pine!
> 
> With St Patrick's Day, Burn's night, and the NYC Tartan Week all occurring early in the year, tartan isn't just for Fall and Winter anymore! This is a Made in the USA Pendleton "shirt jacket" in Macduff tartan. It has three patch pockets, rolls naturally to a 3/2 sack cut, and has the classic Pendleton single-button cuff fasteners. It's lined with a single layer of cloth across the shoulders, and is unvented.
> 
> Please note that my pictures are terrible--I simply couldn't capture this tartan at all! But, it's Macduff, and so much more muted than the pictures make it appear. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> *Tagged a "M", but please see
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with subtle striping. Canvassed*
> 
> If you recognise the tweed of this jacket, it's because you've seen it before--I've been using it as the backdrop tweed for many of my tie pictues, as it's a lovely, classic herringone that's both highly versatile and also very distinctive, having subtle vertical stripes of blue, orange, and dusty pink running through it. I'm tempted to keep this as it's such a great tweed, but I have so many jackets it's time for it to find a new home!
> 
> This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still sewn shut, so it was worn very sparingly, if at all!
> 
> Asking just *$35, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
> Length: 31 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Gieves & Hawkes of No. 1 Savile Row wool/silk jacket* *Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) DAKS of London pale yellow jacket with THREE patch pockets!* *Canvassed*
> 
> This lovely pale yellow jacket in a blazer cut is great for Spring! From DAKS of London, this has three patch pockets, including the ever-desirable patch breast pocket. It has DAKS' signature lining with the Union jack woven into it, and DAKS signature buttons. It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. There's no fabric content listed, but I believe that it's a lightweight wool, or wool-cotton blend--probably the former. It does has a fray at the bottom of the lining, and two almost microscopic dark marks on the front, which are very, very hard to find. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$25, or offer. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) LL Bean navy blue cotton Tropic Weight blazer*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *9) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed*
> 
> This is a great jacket from the legendary, and now defunct, trad/Ivy store B. Altman, of Fifth Avenue, New York City--the store that long had a reputation for "gentility and conservatism," according to the New York Times article published about the store on Christmas Day near the end of its life. This jacket was one of the last to leave B. Altma's doors (it closed in 1989), and so owing both to this, the conservative, classic styling of B. Altman goods, and its absolutely excellent condition, this jacket could pass easily as having been bought last week from a newly-resurrected Altman's.
> 
> This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It's made from beautiful, soft camelhair, and--unusually for camelhair--is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket is a testament to how well well-made menswear can last in excellent condition when it's well taken care of.
> 
> Although this is a camelhair, lovely, in excellent condition, half-canvassed, and from Altman's, I'm asking just *$28 or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) FREE Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets!!!* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *11) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *12) BEAUTIFUL Spring jacket from Zegna cloth! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *13) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*
> 
> This is an absolute steal at
> 
> asking just *$60, or offer*.
> 
> Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 7/8
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14) FREE! Hearty Harris tweed in basketweave.*
> 
> This is a terrific jacket! It's a very hearty Harris tweed in classic and complex brown, grey, cream and black basketweave. This is the sort of tweed that earned Harris its reputation for beauty and hasrdiness! It's half-canvassed, and half-lined; the lining was a professional replacement of its original lining at some point in its life. Made for Holt Renfrew, it has a center vent and traditional football buttons; it has four button cuffs. Unfortunately, this jacket has several snags and minor snag-holes from past encounters with barbed wire (I've done enough beagling, hunt-following, and beating to recognise wire snags when I see them, so this isn't moth by any means!), as shown. These could be readily repaired by darning, and wouldn't show owing to the complexity of the tweed. Alternatively, tweed of this weight could just be left with the snags intact--my preferred approach--as it's so densely woven and heavy that there's close to no chance of then catching and ripping before you can extract yourself from the snag. This would be a great casual weekend jacket, oozing WASP-y nonchalance! However, because of the snags, I'm offering this jacket *FREE*--just send me *$12 by PayPal Personal* to cover the cost of boxed Priority shipping in CONUS!
> 
> *FREE!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29 1/4


----------



## CMDC

DROP

$100 CONUS



CMDC said:


> Alden tassel loafers in 11.5 B/D
> Chocolate brown calf
> Slight wear to heels, plenty of life in soles
> 
> $110 conus


----------



## brozek

Price drop - $35 shipped for either one of these spring jackets. I'd also be very interested in a trade for 12C-12.5D shoes and medium-tall jackets. Thanks!



brozek said:


> The warm weather in the forecast (a string of highs in the 40s!) prompted me to go through my coats and thin out the herd a little bit. Prices includes shipping (USPS Priority with delivery confirmation, conus) and I generally put things in the mail the day after payment goes through. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka, size Large-Tall, made in the USA, green with buffalo plaid lining, four chest pockets with velcro closures, drawstrings at hood, waist and hem.  $45 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 26" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeve 36" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 33" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets0011.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/jackets0041.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/jackets0051.jpg/
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jackets0061.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jackets0071.jpg/
> 
> 2. Vintage Patagonia nylon rain shell, medium, navy with tan lining, made in Japan, two zippered waist pockets, snappable chest/back vents, drawstrings at hood and waist. $40 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 23" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeves 34.5" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 30" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/jackets0091.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jackets0101.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jackets0111.jpg/


----------



## markdc

Now $22 shipped CONUS!



markdc said:


> *Brooks Brothers Striped Luxury Fit Dress Shirt*
> 
> Please PM if interested!


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. *Photos are clickable thumbnails, so you can click on them to see a larger photo if you are interested in the item and yet the photo does not take up a huge amount of space on the page and clog up the Exchange.*

1. Paisley tie lot. NC tie is 57 inches, Talbott is 60, Gordon is 61. $20 for the group.


2. Brooks Brothers Makers tie lot. All are BB Makers silk ties. No problems with the backs, my photo didn't work out. Yellow is 3.5-58.5. The other two are 3.75-58.5. $20 for the group.


3. Vintage tie lot. Country Squire tie is 57 inches long. The other two are 53.5. $20 for the group.


4. Vintage Military heavy olive drab wool serge trousers. Manufactured in 1951. Button fly. The Real Thing. 32x33. These still have dangling threads from the manufacturer, leading me to believe that they have never been worn. High quality and nice details. $45.


----------



## Cuttington III

good afternoon all!

i'm currently on the market for a good-condition 46L sack suit - preferably in a darker color (charcoal, navy, etc.). solid would be nice, but subtle pinstripes wouldn't be bad.
any help??? please message me if you have something of the sort you're willing to let go! thank you!


----------



## Cardinals5

Wow, I've received absolutely no interest in any of this stuff - even a pair of bright green cords almost a week before St. Patty's Day. Anyway, price drops all around and adding a Coach belt.

BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar. For some reason there is wear to the seam where the sleeves are attached to the body of the shirt, but it's fairly minor - possibly from overpressing at a dry cleaner, but no other flaws. Made in USA.

*Added a picture of the flaw*

Tagged: 17x35
Neck: 17"
Chest: 55"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $9.00 - if no one wants it I'll be chopping it up for the buttons<<11.00<<13.00<<16.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[URL="https://s695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/?action=view&current=adf3rw014-1.jpg"][/URL]

Brooks Brothers red stripe, forward point collar, french cuff shirt. Excellent, minty condition. Made in Hong Kong.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hickey Freeman sport shirt. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Italy.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End short sleeve madras. Excellent condition (unfaded). Made in USA.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 44"

Price: $17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Berle patch seersucker shorts. Colors are tan, blue, and green. Double reverse pleated. Flawless condition. Made in Mexico.

Waist: 40:
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 7.5"

Price: $17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers honey brown wide wale cords. Hudson model. Very good condition.

Tagged: 36x34
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 33"
No cuffs

Price: $20.00<<23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers orange chinos. Hudson model. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 36x30
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 40.5"
Inseam: 30"
No cuffs

Price: $20.00; SOLD, PP


Charleston Khakis bright green light weight (even for summer wear), thin wale cords. Excellent conditon. Made in Mexico.

Tagged: 34, but actually a 36"
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 47"
Inseam: 36.5"
No cuffs

Price: $22.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Coach burgundy calfskin belt. Made in USA. Some moderate wear around the holes and to the brass buckle (pictured). Made of calfskin and solid brass.

Size: 34 (for someone who wears a 32 waist)

Price: $12.00 shipped in CONUS


All the ties have been worn, but have no flaws. *The price is $11.00<<13 per tie, $18<<22 for two ties, or $25.00<<30 for three ties*. All ties after the third are $8.00


1. John Comfort *wool challis *traditional emblematic. 100% wool. Made in England. 3 3/4" x 58"
2. Robert Talbott traditional silk emblematic. 100% *heavy* *madder* silk. Made in USA of Italian silk. 3 3/16" x 56
3. Robert Talbott *irish poplin *paisley. 50% silk, 50% wool. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 57"


4. Robert Talbott. Best of Class exploded paisley- SOLD
5. John Comfort. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 56"
6. John Comfort. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 56"


7. Robert Talbott - SOLD
8. Robert Talbott rep stripe. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/4" x 56"
9. Robert Talbott rep stripe. 100% silk. Made in USA. 3 1/4" x 56"[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

Update and Drops



CMDC said:


> Just in time for St. Patrick's Day (so what if these are Scottish).
> LLBean wool tartan trousers
> Given the labeling I think these are pretty vintage. No issues whatsoever. They've had very little wear
> 
> 38 waist, 31 inseam, plus 2 inches underneath
> Flat front, uncuffed
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Bros. short sleeve shirt. 1/2 cotton, 1/2 linen
> Tagged XL
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## Acacian

This excellent example of mid-century sartorial engineering is still available, and the price has been dropped to $40, including shipping to a U.S. location.



Acacian said:


> Very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.
> 
> I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.
> 
> This (roughly) 50+ year old coat is in awesome shape (thought it was newer until I did the research). There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and can be easily sewn up.
> 
> It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.
> 
> The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.
> 
> *There's no size label on it, but I'd say it'd great for someone who wears a 42 or maybe 41 suit.* I'm a 40 and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Length from top of collar: 41"
> Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
> Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
> Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
> Definitely nicer than picture #1 below would imply.


----------



## DFPyne

1. Brooks Brothers ~41R Red, White & Blue Seersucker 3/2 Sack Jacket
Wash & Wear
Patch pockets, hooked vent, all the usual trad fixins' 
[$50 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 20"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24"

2. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

3. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$25 Shipped]

4. Burlington Knot for J. Press Red Tie
[$18 Shipped]

The below items wont be able to be sent until Monday, but am still offering them now with drops

1. Brooks Brothers 41S/36W Light Grey 3/2 Sack Suit. Brooks Blend (60% Wool, 40% Polyester). Classic Trad - Quarter lined, hooked vent, 2 button cuff, belt catcher, watch pocket. 
[$40 Shipped] 
PTP: 21
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC: 28.5
Sleeve: 24"
Waist: 18 x2
Inseam: 28" + 2" Cuff (+1.5 to Let out)

2. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

3. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]

4. Brooks Brothers Cotton Twill Fun Shirt - Size Medium 
[$20 Shipped]

7. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$15 Shipped]

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## Rowdiefan

I have another pair of Brooks Brothers pants for sale, these are the Elliots, and are W36/L32, 100% cotton in a tan color. *Asking $22 shipped CONUS.*

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/dscf2438g.jpg/https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dscf2437lw.jpg/https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dscf2439i.jpg/

I also have a nice olive, almost army green, Brooks Brothers 1818 wash and wear 3/2 sack coat with patch pockets, two button sleeves and single vent. Can't quite make out the tag, but it fits my 5'6" slim frame well, but alas, a bit too long. Will need a wash. Small pull/hole in patch pocket (shown) *$28 Sipped CONUS*

Measurements are:

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 18" seam to seam
Length: 30.5" from bottom of collar
Sleeve: 23.5"

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dscf2453i.jpg/https://img843.imageshack.us/i/dscf2451.jpg/https://img585.imageshack.us/i/dscf2450p.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf2449o.jpg/https://img838.imageshack.us/i/dscf2448x.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/dscf2454j.jpg/


----------



## HalfLegend

Cardinals5 said:


> PURE SWANK! Are you ready for the shuffleboard court, the boardwalk in your favorite seaside resort, or the 19th green at your favorite course? If not, these are the perfect shoes for you (if you're narrow footed). They're a pair of Allen Edmonds Cavalier bone glazed calfskin tassel loafers. Last offered by AE in the mid-1980s. They appear to have been worn about 5-10 times - light wear on the soles and a few tiny marks here and there. Made in USA.
> 
> Tagged: 9.5A
> Outsole length: 11 5/8"
> Outsole width: 3 13/16"
> Insole length: 11"
> 
> Since I want you to have more money to spend at the resort, my price is only *$40.00* shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Cardinal you dog! I was watching these on ebay, nice snatch!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I love old BB wash and wear suits, but the measurements are always so funny.


----------



## closerlook

Let the Drops Commence!

ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS
[/SIZE][/B]
*ALDEN TAN SUEDE BELT
BRAND NEW!!! Never Worn*
Size 34

*Retails for about $100
**Asking $64.00 Shipped CONUS>> $62
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
VINTAGE 3/2 CAMEL SACK*
*GOLDEN FLEECE EMBOSSED LEATHER BUTTONS!!!!!!!
*

*CLAIMED
*

*POLO RALPH LAUREN
CHOCOLATE BROWN CORDUROY *
*TOTALLY UNCONSTRUCTED
**3/2 SACK*

*Asking $42 Shipped CONUS >> $40 Shipped
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 20.5in
Shoulders: 18in
Sleeve from shoulder: 23in [can't take out any more]
Length from boc: 29.5in







*BROOKS BROTHERS CHARCOAL SUIT
EXCELLENT CONDITION VINTAGE*
BRACES BUTTONS INSTALLED
a very supple wool
Roughly a 42 S/R

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Shoulders: 17 3/4in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in + 2in to take out
Length from boc: 29.5
Pants waist: 37in/38in (with a little to take out, or can be taken in safely)
Pants length: 27.5in, but with a whopping 3in to take out

*Asking $65 Shipped >> $60 shipped
*






*JCREW 
SZ L
FAIR ISLE SWEATER*
100% Lambswool

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22 3/4
Sleeve from PIT: 20.5in
Length from collar: 26 1/4

*Asking $39 Shipped >> $36
*




*JCREW CABLE KNIT QUARTER ZIP
*100% Lambswool
Midnight Green
Size S
*WORN ONCE
*
*Asking $45 shipped or offer >> $42
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25
Length from boc: 24.5in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
PLAID SWEATER*
*THIS IS A TRUE GEM
*
I'm only selling this because I have two.
Wonderful Lambswool Alpaca mix!
Worn only a few times.

Size M, but is more like a generous Small.

*Asking $55 shipped or offer >> $52 shipped
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit:22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from collar: 24in





*JCREW HEATHER BROWN CARDIGAN*
_ALSO AVAILABLE IN HEATHER CHARCOAL
_Cotton-Cashmere
real polished nut buttons
Worn once.
Size Small.

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25in
Length from boc: 25in

*Asking $35 shipped or offer >> $33 shipped
*






*JCREW ARGYLE 100% Lambswool Quarter zip
*size S
Worn only a few times

*Asking $40 Shipped or offer >> $38 shipped
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from boc: 24in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
SEERSUCKER PANTS*
sz 33

Approximate Measurements:
Waist 33/34in
Length 27in

*Asking $35 Shipped or offer
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
Button Down collar*
16.5 x 34/35

*Asking $ 24 shipped >> $22 shipped
*




Last But not Least

VINTAGE DIOR DB TRENCH WITH ZIP IN WOOL LINER
38R
WORN IN THE LATE 1970S TO A FEW GRADUATE SCHOOL INTERVIEWS AND THEN LOCKED IN A CEDAR CHEST UNTIL NOW, 
THIS VINTAGE DIOR TRENCH IS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING

I UNDERSTAND THIS PRICE (THE COAT IS ESSENTIALLY NEW OLD STOCK) IS OUTSIDE OF THE RANGE OF THE THRIFT EXCHANGE, BUT I AM JUST TACKING IT ONTO THE END OF MY LISTING

ASKING $399 SHIPPED CONUS


----------



## Cardinals5

HalfLegend said:


> Cardinal you dog! I was watching these on ebay, nice snatch!


I'm not a dog, well sort of, but I listed those here and on eBay at the same time assuming that no one here would buy them. If you're interested, shoot me a PM and I'll give you a great price.


----------



## Cardinals5

A couple of new items

Coach burgundy calfskin leather belt. Made in USA. Minor wear.

Tagged: 36 (for a 34" waist)
Width: 1 1/8"

Price: SOLD


Coach black calfskin leather belt. Made in USA. Minor wear.

Tagged: 36 (for a 34 waist)
Width: 1 1/8"

Price: SOLD


(#2) Coach burgundy calfskin leather belt. Made in USA. Minor wear. Yes, I have two of these - both are in almost the exact same condition so I'm just using the same pictures.

Tagged: 36 (for a 34" waist)
Width: 1 1/8"

Price: SOLD


Brooks Brothers "fun" shorts. Oxford cloth. Mint condition - don't feel worn. Made in Malaysia.

Tagged: 35
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lacoste polo. Lime green. Made in Peru. Very good condition - worn, but not apparent flaws and lots of life remaining.

Tagged: 8
Chest: 52"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## brozek

I'd really like to ship these today, so I'll take $30 (including postage) for either one. Thanks!



brozek said:


> The warm weather in the forecast (a string of highs in the 40s!) prompted me to go through my coats and thin out the herd a little bit. Prices includes shipping (USPS Priority with delivery confirmation, conus) and I generally put things in the mail the day after payment goes through. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka, size Large-Tall, made in the USA, green with buffalo plaid lining, four chest pockets with velcro closures, drawstrings at hood, waist and hem.  $45 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 26" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeve 36" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 33" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/jackets0011.jpg/https://img847.imageshack.us/i/jackets0041.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/jackets0051.jpg/
> 
> https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jackets0061.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/jackets0071.jpg/
> 
> 2. Vintage Patagonia nylon rain shell, medium, navy with tan lining, made in Japan, two zippered waist pockets, snappable chest/back vents, drawstrings at hood and waist. $40 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 23" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeves 34.5" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 30" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/jackets0091.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/jackets0101.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/jackets0111.jpg/


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> https://www.customhide.com/scholar_laptop_w_pockets_brown.html
> 
> Custom Hide Scholar Laptop Bag
> Gently used, less than a year old.
> $225 ppd


BUMP - still available.


----------



## brozek

I'd also take $20 (including postage) for this medium Vineyard Vines 100% cotton spring sweater. It measures 22.5" across the chest, 26" in length, and 32.5 from the center of back to the end of the sleeve. Other than a few wrinkles, it's in excellent shape. Thanks!

(click for larger photos)
https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img3279y.jpg/ https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img3280z.jpg/


----------



## rabidawg

brozek said:


> I'd really like to ship these today, so I'll take $30 (including postage) for either one. Thanks!


That Baxter State Parka is great. Nowhere near my size or it would have been gone three price drops ago.


----------



## Patrick06790

Old Florsheims, a Boston cracked shoe, 9B, pretty sure they're cordo


----------



## spielerman

Price drop, make me an offer.. need to fund other spending.



spielerman said:


> Paul Stuart Odd Jacket Hand Stitched in the USA Asking $40 <$35 <$30 shipped?
> 
> 3/2 button stance, 3 patch pockets
> 
> 20.5 p2p chest
> 18" shoulders
> 24.5 sleeves
> 30" BOC
> tagged 39R
> No vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Offers welcome


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drops!



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Goldenwheat & cream herringbone 3/2 sack tweed with all the trad desiderata! Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) Classic H. Freeman of Philadelphia suit Canvassed*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! H. Freeman--not to be confused with Hickey-Freeman--have recently been discussed in a thread on AAAC, where the consensus among the tailors was that this firm makes suits that are on a par with the best American tailoring, including Oxxford--and this suit bears this view out in spades.
> 
> It's a beautiful, conservative dark grey glen plaid with overchecks on very subtle and blended dark blue and dark red. As such, it'll pass muster in both the most conservative of office environments, and the most sartorially aware! Naturally, it's fully canvassed and fully lined with a center vent, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are cuffed with a pleated front.
> 
> This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two pinprick holes--possibly literally pinpricks--on the front of the trousers, and two (much larger than those on the trousers, but still very, very tiny) in the lining by the "Made in USA" tag (all shown). This are so small they would not need re-weaving, but could be repaired by a competent seamstress or tailor--even a dry-cleaner alterations person--by darning. Normally, I wouldn't recommend this for suiting, but these holes are very small, the fabric is very dark, and they don't cross any colour boundaries, so if this were mine this would be the route I'd take--especially since they'd be hidden anyway by your jacket.
> 
> This suit, by the way, is from Schaffer's of Trenton. Now, when you hear "Trenton" you might think of urban blight, welfare, and a city that's ill-managed and failing by every yardstick. But it didn't used to be that way... In fact, Trenton used to be the place you aspired to live if you were from Princeton, Pennington, Frenchtown, or any of the other surrounding bucolic Ivy towns that are now a trad's natural home. Einstein was naturalized at a house in Trenton, Olmsted laid out its park, and it was the site of the rout of the Hessians by Washington on Christmas Day. As such, it used to be more of a trad Mecca than Princeton, with Schaffer's being its Langrock, and Jack's Custom Shop being its Hilton.
> 
> So, a lovely suit, from a great--and defunct--retailer! Given the flaw, though, I'm asking just *$35, or offer*, for this beautiful example of American tailoring!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17
> Inseam: 28 7/8 (+1 1/8) Cuff: 1 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinholes in trousers:*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Triply Trad! Harris Tweed! Eagle Clothes! Made in the USA! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) Pendleton "Topsman"* Jacket with three patch pockets in Macduff tartan*
> 
> *Information from Peak and Pine!
> 
> With St Patrick's Day, Burn's night, and the NYC Tartan Week all occurring early in the year, tartan isn't just for Fall and Winter anymore! This is a Made in the USA Pendleton "shirt jacket" in Macduff tartan. It has three patch pockets, rolls naturally to a 3/2 sack cut, and has the classic Pendleton single-button cuff fasteners. It's lined with a single layer of cloth across the shoulders, and is unvented.
> 
> Please note that my pictures are terrible--I simply couldn't capture this tartan at all! But, it's Macduff, and so much more muted than the pictures make it appear. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> *Tagged a "M", but please see
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with subtle striping. Canvassed*
> 
> If you recognise the tweed of this jacket, it's because you've seen it before--I've been using it as the backdrop tweed for many of my tie pictues, as it's a lovely, classic herringone that's both highly versatile and also very distinctive, having subtle vertical stripes of blue, orange, and dusty pink running through it. I'm tempted to keep this as it's such a great tweed, but I have so many jackets it's time for it to find a new home!
> 
> This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still sewn shut, so it was worn very sparingly, if at all!
> 
> Asking just *$30, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
> Length: 31 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Gieves & Hawkes of No. 1 Savile Row wool/silk jacket* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) DAKS of London pale yellow jacket with THREE patch pockets!* *Canvassed*
> 
> This lovely pale yellow jacket in a blazer cut is great for Spring! From DAKS of London, this has three patch pockets, including the ever-desirable patch breast pocket. It has DAKS' signature lining with the Union jack woven into it, and DAKS signature buttons. It's fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. There's no fabric content listed, but I believe that it's a lightweight wool, or wool-cotton blend--probably the former. It does has a fray at the bottom of the lining, and two almost microscopic dark marks on the front, which are very, very hard to find. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$24, or offer. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) LL Bean navy blue cotton Tropic Weight blazer*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *9) B. Altman Camelhair in glen plaid. Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *10) FREE Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets!!!* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *11) Classic Harris Tweed by Wallach's* *Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *12) BEAUTIFUL Spring jacket from Zegna cloth! Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *13) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*
> 
> This is an absolute steal at
> 
> asking just *$55, or offer*.
> 
> Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 7/8
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14) FREE! Hearty Harris tweed in basketweave.*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. Bally Dartmouth loafers. Black. 8EEE. Excellent condition. $35.


2. Black Allen Edmonds Park Avenue. 11EEE. Great condition inside and out except the leather soles are a little weak, not worn out but a little weak. Heels are great. $35.***SOLD***


3. Allen Edmonds McAllister longwings. Black. 9E. Soles and heels good, not great. Look at the last photo to see a spot where the finish has come off. This happened in several spots but this is by far the largest. I hit it with a black Sharpie. I don't think anyone who is not polishing these shoes will ever be able to see it. $35.***SOLD***


4. Allen Edmonds Globetrotters. They look similar to the Leeds model to me. Brown. 8D. $15.


5. Cole Haan made in US penny loafers. 9D Clean inside and out. Almost no wear to heel and toe edges because taps were installed when new. We are coming into the season for these. $30.***SOLD***


----------



## HalfLegend

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm not a dog, well sort of, but I listed those here and on eBay at the same time assuming that no one here would buy them. If you're interested, shoot me a PM and I'll give you a great price.


Ah no offense meant! I was watching and hoping they'd fall under $15 shipped, but sell them to someone who'll pay what they're worth (easily double that)


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen Edmonds Bradley, 9.5C, black. Get the details here:


----------



## LeggeJP1

Dibs on the Park Avenues!


----------



## CMDC

I offer this first piece with tears staining my keyboard. I've long searched for a dark green 3/2 sack blazer. Last week, scored this one on ebay only to find that the seller mislabeled the size. Rather than try and hash this out in an ebay dispute, I figured there would be interest here. Just trying to get back what I've got into it. The quest continues.

O'Connell's 3/2 sack dark green blazer. This is their house blazer, retail $350. Excellent condition, no issues at all.

Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder 18
Length: 30
Sleeve: 25

$45 conus



















Bills M2
34 waist, 30 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$40 conus



















Bills M1P
38 waist, 31 inseam
Pleated, cuffed

$40 conus



















Southwick charcoal wool trousers from great, yet departed, DC trad shop Arthur Adler.

38 waist, 31.5 inseam
Flat front, cuffed w/ button flap back pockets

$28 conus




























LLBean khakis in British tan.
34 waist x 32 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

These have been worn once when I thought I was veering into 34 waist territory.

$18 conus



















BB Makers blue ocbd
Unlined collar
16 x 34

$22 conus



















Orvis tartan LS sport shirt
Size L

$18 conus


----------



## Patrick06790

Sebago USA pennies, 9.5C, not that $#@&! brush-off crap.


----------



## rabidawg

Steve Smith said:


> 3. Allen Edmonds McAllister longwings. Black. 9E.


Steve, these are MacNeils.


----------



## a4audi08

$14 ea w/n CONUS. please PM confirming address upon payment. Thanks

I have two of following. 
15.5X32 spread collar slim fit non iron
https://i51.tinypic.com/2rr8977.jpg

16X33 trad'l fit point collar non iron light blue
https://i51.tinypic.com/2dipztk.jpg

15.5X35 cream colored original polo shirt traditional fit bd, all supima cotton
https://i56.tinypic.com/eb8ppz.jpg

16X33 yellow slim fit original polo BD
https://i52.tinypic.com/2lco2af.jpg

16X33 traditional fit, non iron bd original polo shirt (white)
https://i53.tinypic.com/infpxf.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Black Park Avenues, 9.5 D



Black J & M perf captoes, 9.5 D/B


----------



## zbix

$15 for either shirt

1) BB Blue Striped. 15-32 100% Cotton. Made in the USA.

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/striped.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/stripedtag.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/stripedbutton.jpg/

2) BB Blue Striped. 15-32/33 100% Cotton. Non-Iron.

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/stripedni.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/stripednitag.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/stripednibutton.jpg/

3) Allen Edmonds - Saratoga 12AA - Anyone even wear that size? If so, make me an offer

https://img708.imageshack.us/i/img5550b.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5551d.jpg/https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img5553u.jpg/

4) Allen Edmonds - Westbrook 9D - $30 Shipped

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img5542wz.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img5543sr.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/img5545f.jpg/

6) Brooks Brothers NWT Odd Jacket 44L - $45 shipped

23.5" pit to pit; 26" sleeve; 33" jacket length

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img5578f.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5583ua.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img5575z.jpg/


----------



## TradTeacher

TradTeacher said:


> Selling a rare pair of Alden Wingtip Boots from Alden of Carmel
> Size 8.5 D
> Barrie Last
> Commando Sole
> #8 Pebble Grain Shell Cordovan
> 
> These were offered a few years ago but have been long gone since. Never worn. Boots will come with shoe trees and original Alden shoe bags, but no box. Retail was over $600.
> 
> Selling for $525 shipped to CONUS. Will post pictures soon, but look in this old thread for more information.


Price drop to *$500 shipped*. Still plan to update with pics once my camera returns.


----------



## Patrick06790

BB three-piece in blue glen plaid, 46 ML


----------



## Chico

*H. Freeman and Sons*

I have sold a few things to you all and bought my fair share from this thread. I just took a new job at a bit of a pay cut so I want to thin out my closet of stuff i don't need having anymore.

I have this super nice H Freeman and Sons 3/2 sack here. Fully Canvased! Looks like it was tailored to fit a stouter gentleman. I've owned it for a few years now always saying I was going to take it to the tailors but I haven't yet so now I offer it up.

H.Freeman and Sons, Philadelphia SOLD!.

Thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops

Brooks Brothers red stripe, forward point collar, french cuff shirt. Excellent, minty condition. Made in Hong Kong.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $14.00<<17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


All the ties have been worn, but have no flaws. *The price is $9.00 per tie, $16 for two ties, or $21.00 for three ties*.


4. SOLD
5. John Comfort. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 56"
6. John Comfort. 100% silk. Made in England. 3 1/8" x 56"

Brooks Brothers "fun" shorts. Oxford cloth. Mint condition - don't feel worn. Made in Malaysia.

Tagged: 35
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $17.00<<20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


https://s695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/?action=view&current=coachbelts008.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. You remember the thread in which some old-timers were waxing poetic about those *six-button, unlined collar, Brooks Brothers OCBD's*. Well here is a yellow one in excellent condition. If you are lucky, you are a 15.5x34 and PM "I'll take it" before anyone else. If not, just call BB and order a new one....oops, never mind, they don't make them like this any more. $25.***SOLD***


2. A later model striped Supima made in US OCBD. Excellent 17x34. $20.***SOLD***


3. Florsheim cordovan color longwings. Overall excellent condition, only worn a few times. These are the made in India model. 13D. $38.


4. Brooks Brothers Makers 3 roll 2 sack, 70% wool / 30% alpaca. It is a greenish herringbone with a tan and red windowpane. Beautiful jacket in excellent condition. Tagged 48R, Measures Ch 50, Sl 24, Sh 19.5, L 31. $45.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

If there is any interest in these items, let me know... I am happy to entertain offers, but I'll have to offer them somewhere else if no one wants them.

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $125!>>>>$110.>>>>$95!>>>>$90.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $165!>>>>$150.>>>>$135.>>>>$125.*


*Southwick Tweed Sack, c. 42R*

Very good condition, and I've included a picture of the one small pull that I found. The rest of the pictures speak for themselves... This is one fine tweed with very soft shoulders and is a steal at:

$40 shipped.*>>>$34.>>>$30.*

23" chest ptp, 24.5" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 31" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $40.>>>$34.>>>>$30.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$65.>>>$55.*


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.>>Now $30.*>>>$25.>>>>$22.*
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Trafalgar Navy Wool Surcingle, 36 (38)*

Very good condition. 38" to center catch.

$16 shipped.>>Now $14.*>>>$12.*


*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.>>Now $10 for your loud & proud prepitudinousnessity.*>>>>I knew it would be polarizing, but somebody's about it, I'm sure... Only $6! or free with another item.*


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*>>>$45.>>>>$40.*


*Tivoli Aran Fisherman's Pullover Sweater, M*

A classic sweater in really great shape, but it has a little schmutz on the right sleeve (pictured) which is superficial and will probably just flake off--at the very worst it will need a dry clean or handwash, but you'll probably do that when you get it anyway.

24.5" ptp, 25" length boc

$35 shipped.*>>>>$25.>>>>$18.*


----------



## Cuttington III

46L sack suits anyone? please inbox me!


----------



## closerlook

Let the Drops Continue!

ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS
[/SIZE][/B]
*ALDEN TAN SUEDE BELT
BRAND NEW!!! Never Worn*
Size 34

*Retails for about $100
**Asking $64.00 Shipped CONUS>> $62>>$ 60 (won't go much lower)
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
VINTAGE 3/2 CAMEL SACK*
*GOLDEN FLEECE EMBOSSED LEATHER BUTTONS!!!!!!!
*

*CLAIMED
*

*POLO RALPH LAUREN
CHOCOLATE BROWN CORDUROY *
*TOTALLY UNCONSTRUCTED
**3/2 SACK*

*Asking $42 Shipped CONUS >> $40 Shipped>> $38
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 20.5in
Shoulders: 18in
Sleeve from shoulder: 23in [can't take out any more]
Length from boc: 29.5in







*BROOKS BROTHERS CHARCOAL SUIT
EXCELLENT CONDITION VINTAGE*
BRACES BUTTONS INSTALLED
a very supple wool
Roughly a 42 S/R

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Shoulders: 17 3/4in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in + 2in to take out
Length from boc: 29.5
Pants waist: 37in/38in (with a little to take out, or can be taken in safely)
Pants length: 27.5in, but with a whopping 3in to take out

*Asking $65 Shipped >> $60 shipped>> $56
*






*JCREW 
SZ L
FAIR ISLE SWEATER*
100% Lambswool

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22 3/4
Sleeve from PIT: 20.5in
Length from collar: 26 1/4

*Asking $39 Shipped >> $36 >> $34
*




*JCREW CABLE KNIT QUARTER ZIP
*100% Lambswool
Midnight Green
Size S
*WORN ONCE
*
*Asking $45 shipped or offer >> $42 >> $40
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25
Length from boc: 24.5in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
PLAID SWEATER*
*THIS IS A TRUE GEM
*
I'm only selling this because I have two.
Wonderful Lambswool Alpaca mix!
Worn only a few times.

Size M, but is more like a generous Small.

*Asking $55 shipped or offer >> $52 shipped >> $49
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit:22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from collar: 24in





*JCREW HEATHER BROWN CARDIGAN*
_ALSO AVAILABLE IN HEATHER CHARCOAL
_Cotton-Cashmere
real polished nut buttons
Worn once.
Size Small.

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25in
Length from boc: 25in

*Asking $35 shipped or offer >> $33 shipped >> $31
*






*JCREW ARGYLE 100% Lambswool Quarter zip
*size S
Worn only a few times

*Asking $40 Shipped or offer >> $38 shipped >> $36
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from boc: 24in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
SEERSUCKER PANTS*
sz 33

Approximate Measurements:
Waist 33/34in
Length 27in

*Asking $35 Shipped or offer >> $33
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
Button Down collar*
16.5 x 34/35

*Asking $ 24 shipped >> $22 shipped >> $20
*




Last But not Least

VINTAGE DIOR DB TRENCH WITH ZIP IN WOOL LINER
38R
WORN IN THE LATE 1970S TO A FEW GRADUATE SCHOOL INTERVIEWS AND THEN LOCKED IN A CEDAR CHEST UNTIL NOW, 
THIS VINTAGE DIOR TRENCH IS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING

I UNDERSTAND THIS PRICE (THE COAT IS ESSENTIALLY NEW OLD STOCK) IS OUTSIDE OF THE RANGE OF THE THRIFT EXCHANGE, BUT I AM JUST TACKING IT ONTO THE END OF MY LISTING

ASKING $399 SHIPPED CONUS





[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheWGP

*Final Round of Sweaters for the Season... some Bill's... and two very nifty vintage items!*

Even though this is kind of a slow time on the Exchange, I've selected some items that I think folks here might have some interest in. That includes my VERY LAST sweater offerings this season! As usual, all prices include CONUS shipping, and I'll ship internationally with pleasure, just ask me for a quote - it'll be cheaper than you think, as I pass on my shipping discount!

Trades, offers, and any questions welcome - just PM me!
*
All photos are thumbnails - click to enlarge!*

*1) Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere hunter green cardigan, tagged 44* - Hunter green 100% cashmere, made in England. Great shape, spare button still there, awesome stuff. Tagged 44, but a 46 could also wear this, methinks. This kind of thing doesn't pop up often at all. Two repaired areas on the back - see the final photo. Really wish this fit me.  Yours for *just $30 shipped!*

Tagged 44 - roughly L-XL
Pit to pit = 23-24" so a 46 could easily wear this and maybe even a 48
Shoulders are raglan so no measure possible but a GUESSTIMATE is 19-22 inches (I said a guesstimate!)
Length = 30"
Sleeves - raglan, but from center of back collar = 34-36" - this is adjustable with the collar - it does not have to fold back and is not super long but you CAN fold it back and it looks okay.



*2) LL Bean Norwegian, 80/20 wool/rayon, size L. * This is the classic - an interesting grey and off/white pattern. Made in Norway, great older LL Bean sweater. *Just $25 shipped.*

Tagged mens large
Pit to pit = 24"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 27"
Sleeves = 33"



*3) LL Bean 92% Cashmere 8% Geelong Lambswool navy V-neck size M. * This is a Made in USA wardrobe staple with lots going for it - sure, 92% cashmere, but the 8% geelong lambswool is really unusual. See this link for some info: https://www.eribe.co.uk/geelong - seriously though, staple sweater! BTW, it really is navy - the first photo is off thanks to flash. *Just $25 shipped.*

Tagged Medium
Pit to pit = 22"
Shoulders = 19"
Length = 27"
Sleeves - turnback cuffs, 34 to 35" looks good



*4) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland for the Old Course at St. Andrew's sweater, navy ground V-neck, 100% new wool. * No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46? This was made in Scotland for the oldest golf course in the world - and, some say, the best! Surely some of you guys golf - I picked it up for the sheer novelty and interesting design! *Just $22 shipped.*

No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46?
Pit to pit = 23"
Shoulders = 21"
Length = 29"
Sleeves - cuffs CAN be turned back but do NOT have to be - from 33-35" works



*5) John Ashford Cashmere Made in Mongolia grey/black melange sweater size M.* Claimed!

*6) Banana Republic 100% Cashmere grey crewneck Size XL.* This is from my own personal closet, very well cared for. Nice thick and heavy cashmere - this was not a cheap sweater. Another solid wardrobe staple, this time for the bigger guys. *Just $24 shipped.*

Tagged XL
Pit to pit= 25-26"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 30"
Sleeves = 34"



*7) LL Bean vintage 90% Wool 10% Nylon Hunting Shirt&#8230; whoa! Size Small.* This is a really amazing shirt, in very good shape - they show up on Ebay occasionally, but always more worn and never in this desirable red/black "twill" pattern. Everything is in great shape... on Ebay this goes for more, but here it's yours for *just $27 shipped!*

Tagged size Small
Pit to pit = 20"
Shoulders = 16.5"
Length BOC = 27"
Sleeves = 32"



*8) LL Bean NWT vintage 100% Wool Hunting Pants, 31/32.* CLAIMED!

*9) Bill's Khakis salmon-colored poplins, M2P, tagged 36 BUT measure 37/33* - Spring will be here soon - these pants are ready to rock the season! This waist/length is very versatile - it could go from a 34 to a 39.25" waist, and any inseam shorter than 34.25" or so. They're awesome pants, in perfect shape... have fun showing these to your significant other! :icon_smile_big: *Just $22 shipped - or get them with the below Bill's twills for $38!*

Tagged 36
Waist = 37" (with 2.25" to let)
Inseam = 33" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1.25" to let)
Outseam = 44"
Rise = 11"



*10) Bill's Khakis olive colored twills M2P, tagged 35 BUT measure 36/30.* These are your standard Bill's Khakis - very similar sizing to the above. These are the twill M2P's in olive color. Awesome pants, a trad staple. *Just $24 shipped - or get them with the above Bill's poplins for $38 shipped!*

Tagged 35
Waist = 36" (with 1.5" to let)
Inseam = 30" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1" to let)
Outseam = 40.5"
Rise = 10.5"


----------



## CMDC

O'Connell's blazer, Bills M2, LLBean khakis sold. BB ocbd sold PP.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve Smith

CMDC said:


> O'Connell's blazer, Bills M2, LLBean khakis sold. BB ocbd sold PP.
> Thanks guys.


You have put been putting some great stuff on the Exchange. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Steve Smith said:


> You have put been putting some great stuff on the Exchange. Keep up the good work.


Very true, and not to stroke anyone too much, but so have you. Between the two of you-all, I'm going broke.


----------



## TweedyDon

Hat remains, with a price drop!



TweedyDon said:


> *Updates on previously posted items; tartan scarves added!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1) Donegal Tweed Irish Walking Hat, by Hanna Hats*.
> 
> The tweed of this hat manages to be both beautiful and distinctive, and absolutely classically Donegal at the same time. My pictures really don't do it justice; it's a lovely, colourful flecked Donegal with a moss and green background. Made in Donegal, Ireland, by David Hanna and Sons, this hat is size 7 1/8 (size 58), and is in excellent condition.
> 
> It's the perfect hat for Spring!
> 
> *Asking $25 with offers very welcome!*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Scottish Spring scarf*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *3) Scottish wool ties!*
> 
> SOLD
> 
> *4) Spring Scarves!*
> 
> SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop on Made in California Golden Bear!



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, offers are very welcome--including lowballs!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Filson Dry Finish Tin Cloth Jacket, lined in Mackinaw wool.*
> 
> _*I'm very surprised that this is still available*_!
> 
> This is a fantastic jacket, in great condition! I'm only passing this on as I just have far too many coats and jackets, and this one doesn't get the use that it deserves. This is a great jacket for Spring and Fall, being the LINED version (NOT the cheaper unlined style), and so it'll keep you warm even when the evenings are still cool, or even cold. This jacket features:
> 
> *--6 metal rivet button front closure.
> --2 front chest pockets with rivet button flap closures
> --2 lower side hand warmer pockets.
> --Adjustable metal rivet button cuffs.
> --Moleskin lined collar.
> --Moleskin lined cuffs
> --Filson rivet buttons
> --Mackinaw wool lining in the body and sleeves*.
> 
> For more information, see here:
> 
> This jacket was worn VERY sparingly. It has some minor rub marks from a belt by the waistband on the interior (shown), and a small nickel sized spot on the underside of one sleeve (also shown). Otherwise, this jacket is in EXCELLENT condition!
> 
> Like the Filson/Levis collaborations, this is one of Filson's newer--and, to my mind, best--items, still made in the USA to Filson's high standards. These jackets have not yet really entered into the used market, and so they're very, very rare outside new from Filson dealers, even on eBay.
> 
> Given this, and given the excellent condition this jacket is in, it's a steal at* just $125 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*.
> 
> International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Tagged a size L, which fits according to Filson 44--BUT my experience and the reviews on Filson's website suggest that Filson's sizing on this jacket is off by one size up, so this would fit 40 (MAYBE 38) to 42 best. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (measured from middle of collar -- 35")
> Length (BOC): 24 1/4
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Minor marks:*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Made in California Golden Bear Varsity Jacket*
> 
> There was a discussion here a while back about these jackets, with people being split over whether they liked them or not. I came down on the "not" side.... Until I saw this one!
> 
> Made in California by Golden Bear back when it was a premier leather company a la Schott, this jacket has beautifully soft leather sleeves and a wonderfully soft leather collar. The shell is wool and nylon, as is common in even the better Varsitys--think of Schott and Sterlingwear standard wool-blend peacoats here for comparison--and the cuffs and waist are both striped and nice and tight, with no pilling or stretch. The zipper moves fluidly, and is a heavy-duty YKK.
> 
> There are a couple of minor marks on the shoulder and collar, as shown, but otherwise this jacket is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$45, or offer*.
> 
> Tagged a L, but would fit around a 42 or 44 best--please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 22
> Length: 25


----------



## conductor

3 Pairs of great shoes today

1. Crockett & Jones Bermuda Tan Buck 9.5 D (U.S. Size) - Made in England https://www.bensilver.com/The-Bermuda-Tan-Buck,3235.html

Asking $160 Shipped CONUS (or best offer)

Some signs of wear, a few very minor nicks in the toe area. Still a LOT of life in these great shoes (wish they were my size!!!)
Click on any image for a larger version.


2. Ralph Lauren 9.5 D Kelvin Penny Loafer - Made in U.S.A. https://www.berenshoes.com/Ralph-Lauren-Kelvin-Penny-Loafer/p/RL0009_BRN_SD/

Asking $100 Shipped CONUS (or best offer)
In great shape - see pics 



3. Cole Haan Saddle Shoes - 9M (medium width) - Made in India

Asking $80 Shipped CONUS (or best offer)
Some of the eyelets are missing small amounts of paint. 
Please see pics


----------



## dport86

Alden Ravello Tassels 7.5e:

If there's interest I'll post up some pictures. Slightly worn--I'd guess less than 10 times (you can barely see the shell cordovan stamp still on the sole). Not seconds. Price would be $250 shipped CONUS.

Also have 8d brown and black Nettleton apron-top split toe crocodile shoes, one pair in original box with bags. Also lightly used. And some new, never worn in the box Tod's brown suede cap-toes in 8d as well. Some vintage Pendletons (60's loop shirts, 50's 3 button unlined patch pocket blazer and 50's unlined coat) in M and S as well. As the old ad went, a man never has enough Pendletons--sigh...

Spring cleaning is brutal this year due to recent marriage. Another poster was unhappy to learn about the shell wingtips that went to Goodwill after my last interest request went unanswered. So please let me know as it makes no sense to shoot all this stuff for nothing. thanks.


----------



## a4audi08

Ralph Lauren 3.75, Eton woolen 3", Von Mauer 3.75, Burberry 3 5/8"

1/$10 2/$18


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooksease DB blazer 42L


----------



## DFPyne

1. Brooks Brothers ~41R Red, White & Blue Seersucker 3/2 Sack Jacket
Wash & Wear
Patch pockets, hooked vent, all the usual trad fixins' 
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 20"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24"

2. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

3. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$23 Shipped]

4. Burlington Knot for J. Press Red Tie
[$15 Shipped]

The below items wont be able to be sent until Monday, but am still offering them now with drops

1. Brooks Brothers 41S/36W Light Grey 3/2 Sack Suit. Brooks Blend (60% Wool, 40% Polyester). Classic Trad - Quarter lined, hooked vent, 2 button cuff, belt catcher, watch pocket. 
[$40 Shipped] 
PTP: 21
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC: 28.5
Sleeve: 24"
Waist: 18 x2
Inseam: 28" + 2" Cuff (+1.5 to Let out)

2. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

3. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]

4. Brooks Brothers Cotton Twill Fun Shirt - Size Medium 
[$20 Shipped]

7. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$15 Shipped]

8. Langrock of Princeton 3/2 Sack Bottle Green Blazer
I purchased this on the exchange a couple months ago and after an internal struggle decided it just doesn't really fit. There is a small hole in the lining but it definitely does not detract from the coat at all.
[$40 Shipped]
shoulders: 19
armpits: 23.5
length BOC: 31.5
sleeves: 24.5

















As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## CMDC

Further Drop



CMDC said:


> Alden tassel loafers in 11.5 B/D
> Chocolate brown calf
> Slight wear to heels, plenty of life in soles
> 
> $110---$100---now $90 conus


----------



## Patrick06790

^^ I wish that first jacket from dfpyne fit me

Attention big guys — three Polo mesh polos in XXL. 

Attention tall guys — two LL Bean sunwashed canvas sport shirts plus an LLB mesh polo.


----------



## ccl127

WTB 11 1/2 B/D Alden/Brooks Brothers cordovan penny loafers. PM me if you can help!

Thanks.


----------



## TheWGP

One quick item to list this afternoon, but it's a special one for springtime wear!

*Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 sack tweed, *tagged size 41 ML (41 medium long, BUT measures somewhat smaller!) camel-color ground with light brown and light blue plaid. Only a partial (half) lining on this one, making it wear cooler - that and the coloration make this MUCH more versatile than your average tweed!

This features the *Golden Fleece-embossed leather buttons*, and is in excellent shape. No holes, stains or other issues; all buttons are present and functional. This jacket looks to have been very well cared for.

I can ship this TODAY for *just $45 shipped CONUS!*

Tagged size 41ML, but measures somewhat SMALLER:

Pit to pit = 20-21"
Shoulders = 18.5-19"
Sleeves = 24" + 2" to let out
Length from BOC: 30-31"

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.


----------



## Patrick06790

The madness continues with a nice quiet dignified summer plaid sack from Brooks Bros., 40L.


----------



## a4audi08

*J Crew shorts + 4 ties.*

Will take $20 for shorts and ties are 1/$10, 2/ $18

J crew khaki shorts from their "Destroyed" line. Basically frayed/worn edges. No holes. Sz 30, no room to let out so definitely for the flat bellies 

Waist: 30
Length: total of 18.5"
Inseam: 9"
Length of leg opening: 11"










Ties: L to R

Lands End 3.5", BB Makers (unlined) 3.25", R. Talbot 3.5", Woolen 3.5"


----------



## Patrick06790

Orvis lightweight chinos, two pairs, 38 x 30, $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

Further Drops. Lets clear this lot out.

All of these pieces are in excellent condition. No issues on any of them.

Oxxford navy worsted wool suit with faint pinstripe. 2 Button very lightly darted. Pants are flat front and cuffed

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Waist: 40
Inseam: 28

Now $65 conus




























Next, Royal Blue JPress pinpoint button down.
16x34
$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers Blue and white stripe button down
$15 conus



















Aran Island Sweater
Beautiful mixture of dark brown, dark green, and other colors
I'd say this measures in the L range

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 30

$28 conus




























Pringle khaki lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Tagged 46

$20 conus



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

Drop

Gitman Bros. short sleeve shirt. 1/2 cotton, 1/2 linen
Tagged XL

$15 conus


----------



## conductor

J. Press Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Blazer. Two buttons on sleeve, hook vent. 
Great condition - very solid construction and feel! 
Size 38-40 Please check measurements! (no size tag!) 
Chest 43" Shoulder 36" Length (from collar bottom) 30.5" Sleeve 23.5" - 1" to let out

The color was very hard to accurately capture with a photograph. The second photo below is the best representation.

Asking $75 shipped CONUS (or best offer)

please see photos (clickable thumbnails)


Also see page 511 for three pairs of great shoes all 9.5 or click the link here


----------



## straw sandals

conductor: Would that I were just one size bigger. That's a beautiful jacket, sir.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in California Golden Bear Varsity Jacket*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*!

There was a discussion on AAAC a while back about these jackets, with people being split over whether they liked them or not. I came down on the "not" side.... Until I saw this one!

Made in California by Golden Bear back when it was a premier leather company a la Schott, this jacket has beautifully soft leather sleeves and a wonderfully soft leather collar. The shell is wool and nylon, as is common in even the better Varsitys--think of Schott and Sterlingwear standard wool-blend peacoats here for comparison--and the cuffs and waist are both striped and nice and tight, with no pilling or stretch. The zipper moves fluidly, and is a heavy-duty YKK.

There are a couple of minor marks on the shoulder and collar, as shown, but otherwise this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Please note that the reissue of this jacket is now SOLD OUT, but retailed at $350.* *See here:*

https://www.unionmadegoods.com/gold..._Varsity_Jacket_with_Leather_Sleeves_515.html

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

Tagged a L, but would fit around a 42 or 44 best--please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 22
Length: 25


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING--INCLUDING LOWBALLS!* 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Classic H. Freeman of Philadelphia suit Canvassed*

This is absolutely wonderful! H. Freeman--not to be confused with Hickey-Freeman--have recently been discussed in a thread on AAAC, where the consensus among the tailors was that this firm makes suits that are on a par with the best American tailoring, including Oxxford--and this suit bears this view out in spades.

It's a beautiful, conservative dark grey glen plaid with overchecks on very subtle and blended dark blue and dark red. As such, it'll pass muster in both the most conservative of office environments, and the most sartorially aware! Naturally, it's fully canvassed and fully lined with a center vent, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are cuffed with a pleated front.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two pinprick holes--possibly literally pinpricks--on the front of the trousers, and two (much larger than those on the trousers, but still very, very tiny) in the lining by the "Made in USA" tag (all shown). This are so small they would not need re-weaving, but could be repaired by a competent seamstress or tailor--even a dry-cleaner alterations person--by darning. Normally, I wouldn't recommend this for suiting, but these holes are very small, the fabric is very dark, and they don't cross any colour boundaries, so if this were mine this would be the route I'd take--especially since they'd be hidden anyway by your jacket.

This suit, by the way, is from Schaffer's of Trenton. Now, when you hear "Trenton" you might think of urban blight, welfare, and a city that's ill-managed and failing by every yardstick. But it didn't used to be that way... In fact, Trenton used to be the place you aspired to live if you were from Princeton, Pennington, Frenchtown, or any of the other surrounding bucolic Ivy towns that are now a trad's natural home. Einstein was naturalized at a house in Trenton, Olmsted laid out its park, and it was the site of the rout of the Hessians by Washington on Christmas Day. As such, it used to be more of a trad Mecca than Princeton, with Schaffer's being its Langrock, and Jack's Custom Shop being its Hilton.

So, a lovely suit, from a great--and defunct--retailer! Given the flaw, though, I'm asking just *$39, or offer*, for this beautiful example of American tailoring!

*This is, I think around about a 37R/S (leaning towards the S), but please see:*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 17
Inseam: 28 7/8 (+1 1/8) Cuff: 1 3/8










         

*Pinholes in trousers:*



*2) Pendleton Jacket with three patch pockets in Macduff tartan*

With St Patrick's Day, Burn's night, and the NYC Tartan Week all occurring early in the year, tartan isn't just for Fall and Winter anymore! This is a Made in the USA Pendleton "shirt jacket" in Macduff tartan--the sort that Pendleton terms the "Topsman". It has three patch pockets, rolls naturally to a 3/2 sack cut, and has the classic Pendleton single-button cuff fasteners. It's lined with a single layer of cloth across the shoulders, and is unvented.

Please note that my pictures are terrible--I simply couldn't capture this tartan at all! But, it's Macduff, and so much more muted than the pictures make it appear. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $28, or offer.

*Tagged a "M", but please see

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/5










   

*3) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$50, or offer*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

Last week I received a small house-sized box from 32rollandrock--I'll be listing its contents this weekend, including a beautiful H. Freeman summer-weight suit, several more jackets, some great coats, and several NWT Commando sweaters, in S and XS! (These are perfect if you're outfitting an army of hobbits...)


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. Bally Dartmouth loafers. Black. 8EEE. Excellent condition. $35.>>>$30


2. Allen Edmonds Globetrotters. They look similar to the Leeds model to me. Brown. 8D. $15.>>>$12


3. Florsheim cordovan color longwings. Overall excellent condition, only worn a few times. These are the made in India model. 13D. $38>>>$33


4. Brooks Brothers Makers 3 roll 2 sack, 70% wool / 30% alpaca. It is a greenish herringbone with a tan and red windowpane. Beautiful jacket in excellent condition. Tagged 48R, Measures Ch 50, Sl 24, Sh 19.5, L 31. $45>>>$40


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails. *Make offers if you want multiple lots*.

1. Paisley tie lot. NC tie is 57 inches, Talbott is 60, Gordon is 61. $20>>>$18 for the group.


2. Brooks Brothers Makers tie lot. All are BB Makers silk ties. No problems with the backs, my photo didn't work out. Yellow is 3.5-58.5. The other two are 3.75-58.5. $20>>>$18***SOLD*** for the group. Are you kidding? The yellow tie is worth $18!


3. Vintage tie lot. Country Squire tie is 57 inches long. The other two are 53.5. $20 >>>$18for the group.


4. Southwick 3 roll 2 sack Sport Coat. Single vent. Like new. Made in US. Measures Ch 23, Sleeve 24, Shoulder 19, Length 31. Seems like about a 43R give or take an inch. $35.>>>$30


5. Brooks Brothers big paisley. 3 5/8-57. $17.>>>$14


6. Lochcarron wool Inverness tie. Made in Scotland. 3.25-53. $14.>>>$11


7. Rooster "Eireloom" woven in Ireland blue tie. Not labeled for content but seems to be a heavy linen. 2 5/8-55 $15.>>>$12


8. Robert Talbott Royal Navy Engineers. 3.25-57. $18.>>>$16


9. Brooks Brothers striped tie, Made in US of English fabric. 3.75-57. $17.>>>$14***SOLD***


10. John Weitz wool knit tie. 2 3/8-52.5 $12.>>>$10


10. John Comfort foulard. Made in England. 3 1/8-57. $18.>>>$14***SOLD***


11. Salvatore Ferragamo butterfly tie. Made in Italy. 3 7/8-59. This is every bit as nice as Hermes, and my price is a fraction of that. $18.>>>$16


----------



## etown883

*Small Trad's Rejoice!*

I have a very nice vintage J. Press suit in 36R I would like to pass along. Great Navy with subtle white strip 3/2 sack (of course!). 3/4 lined, hook vent, out of a heavier weight, though not flannel wool. Trousers are unlined. Only small issue is a very small hole on the back of the jacket near the collar. I have tried to show this in the photo. Could likely be patched or reweaved or just left along for that true Ivy threadbare look. Only selling because I have outgrown it (lack of exercise...). Measurements are below. Asking $70 shipped, but all reasonable offers considered. Hard to find small trad item!

Jacket
Shoulder: 16.75"
Chest: 19.75"
Length (BOC): 29.75"
Sleeve: 24" +1.5"

Trousers:
Inseam: 28.5 +.75 (1.75 cuff)
Waist: 14.5" accross (with 3" to be let out).

URL=https://img833.imageshack.us/i/img2011031800027.jpg/][/URL]

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img2011031800028.jpg/

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img2011031800029.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

*Final Round of Sweaters for the Season... some Bill's... and two very nifty vintage items!*

3/18/2011: Consolidated posts, drops on some items, and marked what's been claimed!
There's a little something for everyone below, I've selected some items that I think folks here might have some interest in. That includes my VERY LAST sweater offerings this season! As usual, all prices include CONUS shipping, and I'll ship internationally with pleasure, just ask me for a quote - it'll be cheaper than you think, as I pass on my shipping discount!

Trades, offers, and any questions welcome - just PM me!
*
All photos are thumbnails - click to enlarge!*

First up... here's a trad special for springtime wear!

*0) Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 sack tweed, *tagged size 41 ML (41 medium long, BUT measures somewhat smaller!) camel-color ground with light brown and light blue plaid. Only a partial (half) lining on this one, making it wear cooler - that and the coloration make this MUCH more versatile than your average tweed!

This features the *Golden Fleece-embossed leather buttons*, and is in excellent shape. No holes, stains or other issues; all buttons are present and functional. This jacket looks to have been very well cared for.

This small-dude special is available for just *just $45 shipped CONUS!*

Tagged size 41ML, but measures somewhat SMALLER:

Pit to pit = 20-21"
Shoulders = 18.5-19"
Sleeves = 24" + 2" to let out
Length from BOC: 30-31"

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.



*1) Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere hunter green cardigan, tagged 44* - Hunter green 100% cashmere, made in England. Great shape, spare button still there, awesome stuff. Tagged 44, but a 46 could also wear this, methinks. This kind of thing doesn't pop up often at all. Two repaired areas on the back - see the final photo. Really wish this fit me.  Yours for *just $30>$25 shipped!*

Tagged 44 - roughly L-XL
Pit to pit = 23-24" so a 46 could easily wear this and maybe even a 48
Shoulders are raglan so no measure possible but a GUESSTIMATE is 19-22 inches (I said a guesstimate!)
Length = 30"
Sleeves - raglan, but from center of back collar = 34-36" - this is adjustable with the collar - it does not have to fold back and is not super long but you CAN fold it back and it looks okay.



*2) LL Bean Norwegian, 80/20 wool/rayon, size L. * This is the classic - an interesting grey and off/white pattern. Made in Norway, great older LL Bean sweater. *Just $25>$22 shipped.*

Tagged mens large
Pit to pit = 24"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 27"
Sleeves = 33"



*3) LL Bean 92% Cashmere 8% Geelong Lambswool navy V-neck size M. * Claimed!

*4) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland for the Old Course at St. Andrew's sweater, navy ground V-neck, 100% new wool. * No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46? This was made in Scotland for the oldest golf course in the world - and, some say, the best! Surely some of you guys golf - I picked it up for the sheer novelty and interesting design! *Just $22>$19 shipped.*

No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46?
Pit to pit = 23"
Shoulders = 21"
Length = 29"
Sleeves - cuffs CAN be turned back but do NOT have to be - from 33-35" works



*5) John Ashford Cashmere Made in Mongolia grey/black melange sweater size M.* Claimed!

*6) Banana Republic 100% Cashmere grey crewneck Size XL.* This is from my own personal closet, very well cared for. Nice thick and heavy cashmere - this was not a cheap sweater. Another solid wardrobe staple, this time for the bigger guys. *Just $24>$22 shipped.*

Tagged XL
Pit to pit= 25-26"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 30"
Sleeves = 34"



*7) LL Bean vintage 90% Wool 10% Nylon Hunting Shirt&#8230; whoa! Size Small.* Claimed!
*8) LL Bean NWT vintage 100% Wool Hunting Pants, 31/32.* Claimed!

*9) Bill's Khakis salmon-colored poplins, M2P, tagged 36 BUT measure 37/33* - Spring will be here soon - these pants are ready to rock the season! This waist/length is very versatile - it could go from a 34 to a 39.25" waist, and any inseam shorter than 34.25" or so. They're awesome pants, in perfect shape... have fun showing these to your significant other! :icon_smile_big: *Just $22>$20 shipped - or get them with the below Bill's twills for $38>$34!*

Tagged 36
Waist = 37" (with 2.25" to let)
Inseam = 33" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1.25" to let)
Outseam = 44"
Rise = 11"



*10) Bill's Khakis olive colored twills M2P, tagged 35 BUT measure 36/30.* These are your standard Bill's Khakis - very similar sizing to the above. These are the twill M2P's in olive color. Awesome pants, a trad staple. *Just $24>$22 shipped - or get them with the above Bill's poplins for $38>$34 shipped!*

Tagged 35
Waist = 36" (with 1.5" to let)
Inseam = 30" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1" to let)
Outseam = 40.5"
Rise = 10.5"


----------



## MrZipper

*Spring is Here!*

While everyone else is unloading the last of the winter clothes, here's something for the upcoming warm weather:

*Jos A. Bank 3/2 Sack Cotton Khaki Suit ~40R*

Vintage Joseph A. Bank, "Crafted with Pride in the USA", right here in Baltimore -- this one is a classic, and a summer staple! This fantastic suit is the whole shebang: 3/2 sack, natural shoulder, two button sleeves, hooked vent. Quarter-lined -- lining is in perfect condition; pants are flat front and (currently) uncuffed. The material is unstated, but it is clearly a light-weight cotton, or a cotton blend. Perfect for any warm-weathered occasion.

There are a few minor issues: two small stains (that more or less blend in) on the left breast near the buttoning point and the bottom. Also some tiny smudges that should easily come out with cleaning. It appears that the jacket has been altered twice -- there are some pinholes on the back side. For the pants: some possible discoloration around the waistband (couldn't get it to show in photos); will be covered by a belt anyway (no buttons for braces). The pants are currently uncuffed, but it appears as though up until very recently they were cuffed to 1". There is some smudging and a larger mark at the current hem that would be covered if the cuffs were put back.

That paragraph got long, but truly this suit is in very good condition overall, and I am happy to answer any questions.

*ASKING: $50, or offer*

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/jab1.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jab2.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/jab3.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jab4.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/jab5.jpg/https://img593.imageshack.us/i/jab6.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jab7.jpg/https://img858.imageshack.us/i/jab8.jpg/

*Measurements:*
Jacket:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest P2P: 22"
Waist: 21"
Length (BOC): 31.5"
Sleeves: 26" +1.5"

Pants:
Waist: 17" +2" (34")
Inseam: 31.5" (+2")
Rise: 12.5"
Outseam: 42.5"


----------



## a4audi08

#1
highgrade
Senior Member

Join Date: Jul 2008
Posts: 248
SHIRTS!! Brooks Bros, LE, Tyrwhitt, Pink, Hickey, Canali, JCrew, Size 15 to 17 $13/ea
ALL SHIRTS $13/EA SHIPPED CONUS. WILL SHIP ELSEWHERE FOR ACTUAL SHIPPING.

A FEW THINGS. PLEASE USE THE LETTERS TO NOTE WHICH SHIRT OR GROUP OF SHIRTS, AND ALSO TRY AND PUT IN THE SHIRT IN THE SUBJECT LINE OF ANY PRIVATE MESSAGE. FINALLY, A GOOD ADDRESS SHOULD BE PM'D UPON PAYMENT JUST IN CASE IT DOESN'T SHOW UP ON THE PAYPAL PAGE.

A. SOLD

B. BB buttondown, Original Polo shirt non-iron, sz 16X32
https://i54.tinypic.com/dr6wlw.jpg

C. SOLD

D. BB 346 traditional collar non iron sz 15.5X34/35
https://i56.tinypic.com/magbip.jpg

E. Bottom: BB 1818 Non iron Size 15.5x32. White with blue outline. Spread collar. 
https://i51.tinypic.com/e159hk.jpg

F. Top: Red/White stripe BD, sz 15X34 Egyptian cotton
Bottom: Yellow/White square pattern sz 17.5X35
https://i56.tinypic.com/15e7k0g.jpg

G. Top: BB BD Sz 15X32/33
Bottom: BB Non iron Sz 16.5X33. Very soft texture cotton with a subtle herringbone pattern. I would describe the color as a light salmon.
https://i56.tinypic.com/2a5f7t5.jpg

H. BB Basics bd, sz 15.5X33
https://i56.tinypic.com/venosn.jpg

I. Pendleton sz M, BD 16X33/34
https://i53.tinypic.com/xcu0yf.jpg

J. 1. Canali 17.5X33/34 
2. Brooks Bros BD 17X33
3. hart schaffner marx spread collar 16.5X34
https://i51.tinypic.com/97uovq.jpg

K. Lands End, thick cotton sz 16.5X32 NWT
https://i53.tinypic.com/2iky4gi.jpg

L. Lands End sz 16.5X32/33
https://i54.tinypic.com/11sfo7q.jpg

M. SOLD

N. BB 16X35 non iron BD
https://i54.tinypic.com/r77nm8.jpg

O. BB 15.5X33 woven, spread collar 80% cotton 20% wool. Beautiful soft fabric. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/zmhbv7.jpg

P. BB 15.5 32/33 traditional fit non iron original polo shirt BD
https://i54.tinypic.com/fje0cl.jpg

Q. BB traditional fit/collar non iron 16X33
https://i54.tinypic.com/2agmh6q.jpg

R. Thomas Pink 16X34
https://i52.tinypic.com/2jfdhc1.jpg

S.SOLD

T. BB light pink 15.5/35 traditional fit point collar non iron
https://i56.tinypic.com/mx1vrr.jpg

U. BB Sz Medium
https://i54.tinypic.com/2ujovoy.jpg

V. Charles Tyrwhitt shirt 16X34, nice thick cotton with spread collar and traditional cuffs. 
https://i55.tinypic.com/2u5x1kj.jpg


----------



## Pink and Green

Message sent regarding all three BB shirts, item S. 

Thanks. The beginning is confusing however - are you selling these items or is highgrade?

Thanks for any clarification on this post.


----------



## CMDC

Gitman shirt sold.


----------



## a4audi08

Pink and Green said:


> Message sent regarding all three BB shirts, item S.
> 
> Thanks. The beginning is confusing however - are you selling these items or is highgrade?
> 
> Thanks for any clarification on this post.


LOL, i posted this over at the evil twin site SF.


----------



## Pink and Green

Ha ha, no harm done. Evil twin indeed!


----------



## closerlook

Let the Drops Continue!

ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS
[/SIZE][/B]
*ALDEN TAN SUEDE BELT
BRAND NEW!!! Never Worn*
Size 34

*Retails for about $100
**Asking $64.00 Shipped CONUS>> $62>>$ 60 (won't go much lower)
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
VINTAGE 3/2 CAMEL SACK*
*GOLDEN FLEECE EMBOSSED LEATHER BUTTONS!!!!!!!
*

*CLAIMED
*

*POLO RALPH LAUREN
CHOCOLATE BROWN CORDUROY *
*TOTALLY UNCONSTRUCTED
**3/2 SACK*

*Asking $42 Shipped CONUS >> $40 Shipped>> $38 >> $36
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 20.5in
Shoulders: 18in
Sleeve from shoulder: 23in [can't take out any more]
Length from boc: 29.5in







*BROOKS BROTHERS CHARCOAL SUIT
EXCELLENT CONDITION VINTAGE*
BRACES BUTTONS INSTALLED
a very supple wool
Roughly a 42 S/R

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Shoulders: 17 3/4in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in + 2in to take out
Length from boc: 29.5
Pants waist: 37in/38in (with a little to take out, or can be taken in safely)
Pants length: 27.5in, but with a whopping 3in to take out

*Asking $65 Shipped >> $60 shipped>> $56 >> $50
*






*JCREW 
SZ L
FAIR ISLE SWEATER*
100% Lambswool

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22 3/4
Sleeve from PIT: 20.5in
Length from collar: 26 1/4

*Asking $39 Shipped >> $36 >> $34 >> $32
*




*JCREW CABLE KNIT QUARTER ZIP
*100% Lambswool
Midnight Green
Size S
*WORN ONCE
*
*Asking $45 shipped or offer >> $42 >> $40 >> $38
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25
Length from boc: 24.5in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
PLAID SWEATER*
*THIS IS A TRUE GEM
*
I'm only selling this because I have two.
Wonderful Lambswool Alpaca mix!
Worn only a few times.

Size M, but is more like a generous Small.

*Asking $55 shipped or offer >> $52 shipped >> $49 >> $47
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit:22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from collar: 24in





*JCREW HEATHER BROWN CARDIGAN*
_ALSO AVAILABLE IN HEATHER CHARCOAL
_Cotton-Cashmere
real polished nut buttons
Worn once.
Size Small.

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25in
Length from boc: 25in

*Asking $35 shipped or offer >> $33 shipped >> $31 >> $30
*






*JCREW ARGYLE 100% Lambswool Quarter zip
*size S
Worn only a few times

*Asking $40 Shipped or offer >> $38 shipped >> $36 >> $34
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from boc: 24in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
SEERSUCKER PANTS*
sz 33

Approximate Measurements:
Waist 33/34in
Length 27in

*Asking $35 Shipped or offer >> $33
*




*BROOKS BROTHERS 
Button Down collar*
16.5 x 34/35

*Asking $ 24 shipped >> $22 shipped >> $20 >> $18
*




Last But not Least

VINTAGE DIOR DB TRENCH WITH ZIP IN WOOL LINER
38R
WORN IN THE LATE 1970S TO A FEW GRADUATE SCHOOL INTERVIEWS AND THEN LOCKED IN A CEDAR CHEST UNTIL NOW, 
THIS VINTAGE DIOR TRENCH IS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING

I UNDERSTAND THIS PRICE (THE COAT IS ESSENTIALLY NEW OLD STOCK) IS OUTSIDE OF THE RANGE OF THE THRIFT EXCHANGE, BUT I AM JUST TACKING IT ONTO THE END OF MY LISTING

ASKING $399 SHIPPED CONUS


----------



## conductor

Vintage Walk-Over Longwings. 12 C Oxblood. I'm assuming the other letter (A) is the last. Someone PLEASE correct me if I am mistaken. Very near new condition with a slight amount of wear to the soles. Made in the USA

Please see pictures.

Asking $60 shipped CONUS (or best offer)


----------



## rabidawg

conductor said:


> Vintage Walk-Over Longwings. 12 C Oxblood. I'm assuming the other letter (A) is the last. Someone PLEASE correct me if I am mistaken.


"A" is the heel width. "C" is the ball-of-foot width. They were built on a combination last.


----------



## conductor

Thanks rabidawg!


----------



## spielerman

PRICE DROP, SHIRT ADDED


spielerman said:


> Paul Stuart Odd Jacket Hand Stitched in the USA Asking $40 <$35 <$30- NOW $25!!
> 
> 3/2 button stance, 3 patch pockets
> 
> 20.5 p2p chest
> 18" shoulders
> 24.5 sleeves
> 30" BOC
> tagged 39R
> No VENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Offers welcome


Also have a brand new White Cotton BB 14.5 34 button down collar shirt. Has the black line through the tag - NOT an OCBD, just plain cotton shirt - got to love to iron.... $15 Shipped.


----------



## Patrick06790

Lots of new stuff this morning, including a bunch of 16.5 x 33 shirts. If you see a couple of things you like make an offer, I'll work something out with ya.

https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*8.5 C/A Shell Hanover PTBs*

Here is a pair of SHELL Hanover L.B. Sheppard Black PTBs.
Gorgeous and clean inside and out.
Size 8.5 C/A
https://img855.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes001.jpg/ https://img808.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes002.jpg/ https://img155.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes004.jpg/ https://img9.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes005.jpg/

CLAIMED!


----------



## TweedyDon

*H. Freeman suit now just $35! Hand-tailored Samuelsohn just $40!*

*Prices include boxed shipping in CONUS*--and *OFFERS WELCOME!*

*1) Classic H. Freeman of Philadelphia suit Canvassed*

This is absolutely wonderful! H. Freeman--not to be confused with Hickey-Freeman--have recently been discussed in a thread on AAAC, where the consensus among the tailors was that this firm makes suits that are on a par with the best American tailoring, including Oxxford--and this suit bears this view out in spades.

It's a beautiful, conservative dark grey glen plaid with overchecks on very subtle and blended dark blue and dark red. As such, it'll pass muster in both the most conservative of office environments, and the most sartorially aware! Naturally, it's fully canvassed and fully lined with a center vent, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are cuffed with a pleated front.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two pinprick holes--possibly literally pinpricks--on the front of the trousers, and two (much larger than those on the trousers, but still very, very tiny) in the lining by the "Made in USA" tag (all shown). This are so small they would not need re-weaving, but could be repaired by a competent seamstress or tailor--even a dry-cleaner alterations person--by darning. Normally, I wouldn't recommend this for suiting, but these holes are very small, the fabric is very dark, and they don't cross any colour boundaries, so if this were mine this would be the route I'd take--especially since they'd be hidden anyway by your jacket.

This suit, by the way, is from Schaffer's of Trenton. Now, when you hear "Trenton" you might think of urban blight and a city that's ill-managed and failing by every yardstick. But it didn't used to be that way... In fact, Trenton used to be the place you aspired to live if you were from Princeton, Pennington, Frenchtown, or any of the other surrounding bucolic Ivy towns that are now a trad's natural home. Einstein was naturalized at a house in Trenton, Olmsted laid out its park, and it was the site of the rout of the Hessians by Washington on Christmas Day. As such, it used to be more of a trad Mecca than Princeton, with Schaffer's being its Langrock, and Jack's Custom Shop being its Hilton.

So, a lovely suit, from a great--and defunct--retailer! Given the flaw, though, I'm asking just *$35, or offer*, for this beautiful example of American tailoring!

*This is, I think around about a 37R/S (leaning towards the S), but please see:*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 17
Inseam: 28 7/8 (+1 1/8) Cuff: 1 3/8










         

*Pinholes in trousers:*



*2) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$40, or offer*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Prices are low to move quickly, offers entertained.

*Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*

This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)

$50 shipped.


*Two Brooks Brothers Wash & Wear Poplin Sack Suits, Olive and Khaki, 41R*
Sold.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Prices are low to move quickly, offers entertained.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*
> 
> This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.
> 
> 23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
> 18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)
> 
> $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> *Two Brooks Brothers Wash & Wear Poplin Sack Suits, Olive and Khaki, 41R*
> 
> It's getting to be that way around here already, mid 80s for the past several days, and about time to break out the poplin. These are in great shape (though the khaki one has a couple of small stains on the left sleeve) and the same size; so, they should do one lucky guy well for the better part of summer. Both have been let out in the waist, but if the original size is right for you, it's a simple alteration.
> 
> Khaki:
> 22" ptp, 18.5" shoulder, 24" sleeve, 30.5" boc
> 18.5" (37") waist--let out 3" from original-- 28.5" inseam 1.75" cuffs
> 
> Olive:
> 22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulder, 23.5" sleeve, 30.5" boc
> 17.5" (35") waist--let out 1.25" or so from original-- 28.5" inseam 1.75" cuffs
> 
> $35 apiece or $65 both shipped.


Cursed be this unknown man with short arms and legs.


----------



## brozek

Just wanted to put these three things up for one last try, with final price drops. Thanks!



brozek said:


> I'd also take $17 (including postage) for this medium Vineyard Vines 100% cotton spring sweater. It measures 22.5" across the chest, 26" in length, and 32.5 from the center of back to the end of the sleeve. Other than a few wrinkles, it's in excellent shape. Thanks!
> 
> (click for larger photos)


34x30 in green still available - $17 shipped.


brozek said:


> Three pairs of spring/summer pants, all in really great condition. I'm asking $17 (including shipping) and I can put them in the mail immediately.
> 
> J Crew, spring green, 34x30, regular fit
> 
> 
> (click for larger photos)


Large Baxter State parka with buffalo plaid lining still available - $27 shipped.



brozek said:


> The warm weather in the forecast (a string of highs in the 40s!) prompted me to go through my coats and thin out the herd a little bit. Prices includes shipping (USPS Priority with delivery confirmation, conus) and I generally put things in the mail the day after payment goes through. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka, size Large-Tall, made in the USA, green with buffalo plaid lining, four chest pockets with velcro closures, drawstrings at hood, waist and hem.  $45 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 26" (armpit to armpit)
> Sleeve 36" (center of back to cuff)
> Length 33" (bottom of hood to hem)
> 
> (click to enlarge)


----------



## Patrick06790

Mississippi Mud said:


> Cursed be this unknown man with short arms and legs.


I'm cursing him because he got yick on the sleeves of the khaki suit.


----------



## conductor

PRICE DROPS - one more day on these before they're off to ebay


conductor said:


> 3 Pairs of great shoes today
> 
> 1. Crockett & Jones Bermuda Tan Buck 9.5 D (U.S. Size) - Made in England https://www.bensilver.com/The-Bermuda-Tan-Buck,3235.html
> 
> Asking $160 > $80 Shipped CONUS (or best offer)
> 
> Some signs of wear, a few very minor nicks in the toe area. Still a LOT of life in these great shoes (wish they were my size!!!)
> Click on any image for a larger version.
> 
> 
> 2. Ralph Lauren 9.5 D Kelvin Penny Loafer - Made in U.S.A. https://www.berenshoes.com/Ralph-Lauren-Kelvin-Penny-Loafer/p/RL0009_BRN_SD/
> 
> Asking $100 > $50 Shipped CONUS (or best offer)
> In great shape - see pics
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Cole Haan Saddle Shoes - 9M (medium width) - Made in India
> 
> Asking $80 > $40 Shipped CONUS (or best offer)
> Some of the eyelets are missing small amounts of paint.
> Please see pics


----------



## jfkemd

a couple of parkas and a talbott repp tie

*Vintage Robert Talbott Repp Tie
Royal Airforce colors*
$15 shipped CONUS
no noted structural issues
SOLD PP












*Vintage REI Co op Parka*
no inner lining--very apt for spring
very good condition
sized Large
measurements:
armpits: 24
length from the bottom of the hood: 31.5
sleeves: 25-26
$40 Shipped CONUS














*REI Parka*
seems newer than the above red one
also in very good condition
sized Medium
has inner flannel lining
very much like a LLB Baystate Parka
measurements:
armpits: 24
length: 29
sleeves: 24-25
$40 shipped CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. J Crew Wingtips, brown, size 9 1/2 M, Dark Chestnut, big gunboat soles. Very good overall condition, a couple of rough spots (pictured) on the soles. These cost $168 from J Crew. I sell them for just $28.


2. Allen Solly repp tie. Made in US of English material. Classic. 3.5x57. $10.


3. Fantastic Norman Hilton sport coat. 2 Button, single vent, darted. This would have a home in my closet if it were my size. Excellent condition and really a striking jacket. 43R. Chest 22.5, Sh 19.5, Sl 23, L 31. $42.


4. Yellow Brooks Brothers made in US Supima OCBD. Excellent condition. 16-33. $19.


5. Robert Talbott Best of Class shirt. Made in US. Excellent condition. 17-35. Beautiful shirt. $20.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB hopsack sportcoat has been claimed, and the A&F cashmere has been sold

Price drops, always open to offers



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Clearing out some of my BB collection...
> 
> *Old Brooks Brothers Safari Shirt*
> Size large, 24.5" across the chest about a 34/35" sleeve.
> Off-white/eru/cream, thick twill, epaulets, double chest pockets, brown buttons, BD collar, made in Hong Kong
> I'd be lying if I pretended I didn't just pic this up for the old BB tag.
> $17 shipped conus/offer
> 
> *Old Brooks Brothers Sweater Blazer*
> You can see this sweater, or a later version on page 2 of the 1982 BB Christmas catalog here (warning, opens as a PDF):
> 
> "This warm navy wool caridgan is knittd exclusivly for us in Italy with notch lapels, two lower pockets and matte-finish buttons. Many men enjoy it as a comfortable alternative to a suit coat or blazer. Small, Medium, Large or Extra Large"
> 
> Tagged size XL, fits smaller though, I happen to think these look better worn big.
> 22.5" across the chest, 22" across at the center button sleeves are 34/35" measured as a shirt, 25.5-26" long
> Top button is detached but included, tag is only attached at one side.
> A couple snags/holes that seem inconspicuous and repairable.
> $35 shipped/offers
> 
> hole #1:
> hole #2:





Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Southwick 3/2 Tweed Sack
> *A very nice light brown/green herringbone tweed,
> I'm guessing a size 42R or 42L
> 22" chest, 18 shoulders, 26.5 sleeve, 31.75 long
> $35 shipped/offer/trades
> 
> larger:
> 
> *Lands End Viyella Shirt
> *The old, good Viyella, 55% wool, 45% cotton
> button down collar, 3rd collar button, locker loop
> tagged a men's Large/16-16.5 however it has unfortunately (for me anyways) shrunken
> This would work great for a small or skinny medium fellow
> measurements: 14.5-15" neck, 21.5-21.75 chest, 31.5 sleeve, 28" botton of collar to hem
> $12 shipped/offer
> 
> *Lands End Flannel shirt
> *Size medium, longsleeved, full cut.
> Dark navy blue with some red and orange plaid.
> This is a sample I picked up from LE, not sure if they ever ended up producing it or not.
> "SAMPLE" was stamped across the inner bottom of the hem (so not visible unless you wear your shirts inside out and untucked) but it's almost completely faded anyways.
> $7 shipped/offer


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Adding items...offers welcome.

*Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*

This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)

$50 shipped.


*Two Brooks Brothers Wash & Wear Poplin Sack Suits, Olive and Khaki, 41R*
Sold.

*E.T. Wright Navy/Bone Saddle Oxfords, 10.5 B*

Worn a handful of times; they are fully leather-lined with an orthotic insole. Insignificant marks consistent with use.

$45 shipped.


*Johnson & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers, 10.5 B/2A*

Also worn a handful of times. Insignificant marks consistent with use; no scratches, dings, or scuffs.

$50 shipped.
(Both pairs of 10.5 Bs $84 shipped.)


*Hanover L.B. Sheppard Longwings, 8 D/B*

I got these for myself, but, as an 8.5 D, they're just too tight. CG, but in excellent shape and lightly worn.

$45 shipped.


*Allen Edmonds Rockland Beefroll Penny Moccasins, 10 D*

Lightly worn and in great shape, but there is a small cut or scratch on the left shoe toward the toe--not very noticeable, but nevertheless it's there.

$45 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Just a few things today.

First a nice Joseph A Banks 3/2 tweed sack, from when they made such things. Nice blend of greens, light blue, and tan. For a taller gent.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 27
Length: 33

$35 conus



















Brooks Brothers must iron blue unistripe ocbd
17x35
$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers must iron ecru ocbd. If you're pale like me, ecru is an excellent way to keep from looking washed out.

16.5x32
Slim fit
$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece spread collar dress shirt
Fine khaki pinstripe
17.5x34

$25 conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

If there is any interest in these items, let me know... I am happy to entertain offers, but I'll have to offer them somewhere else if no one wants them.

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $85.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $120.*


*Southwick Tweed Sack, c. 42R*

Very good condition, and I've included a picture of the one small pull that I found. The rest of the pictures speak for themselves... This is one fine tweed with very soft shoulders and is a steal at:

$40 shipped.*>>>$28.*

23" chest ptp, 24.5" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 31" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $28.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$50.*


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.Sold, pending payment.[/B]
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Trafalgar Navy Wool Surcingle, 36 (38)*

Very good condition. 38" to center catch.

$16 shipped.>>$12.[/B]


*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.Only $6! or free with another item.[/B]


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*$35.*


*Tivoli Aran Fisherman's Pullover Sweater, M*

A classic sweater in really great shape, but it has a little schmutz on the right sleeve (pictured) which is superficial and will probably just flake off--at the very worst it will need a dry clean or handwash, but you'll probably do that when you get it anyway.

24.5" ptp, 25" length boc

$35 shipped.*>>>>$16.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops

****Hunt Club 3/2.5 Tweed Jacket****
-Marked Size 42 Regular
-It has patch pockets...
...however, it is also ventless.
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes002.jpg/ https://img407.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes003.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes004.jpg/ https://img822.imageshack.us/i/jan2011clothes005.jpg/
Measurements: 
22.5" Pit to Pit
19.5" Shoulders
23.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length from BOC

$18 shipped CONUS


----------



## closerlook

The MADRAS JACKET has been spoken for. 

The store did however have another MADRAS 3/2 SACK of the same vintage in what I now believe, after trying it on, is a 40R. 
I am in the neighborhood so i can pop back over there in the next two hours or so to nab that one for someone as well, if anyone is so interested.

This one is not NOS, but is in pretty much excellent condition.

drop me a pm and I can tell you the details.

cheers.


----------



## closerlook

*ALDEN BELT, PRL JACKET, and JCREW FAIRISLE ALL CLAIMED.*

*Last set of drops! 
**Back in the closet after this.
*
ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS
[/SIZE][/B]
*ALDEN TAN SUEDE BELT
BRAND NEW!!! Never Worn*
Size 34

Claimed.

*BROOKS BROTHERS 
VINTAGE 3/2 CAMEL SACK*
*GOLDEN FLEECE EMBOSSED LEATHER BUTTONS!!!!!!!
*

*CLAIMED
*

*POLO RALPH LAUREN
CHOCOLATE BROWN CORDUROY *
*TOTALLY UNCONSTRUCTED
**3/2 SACK*

*Asking $42 Shipped CONUS >> $40 Shipped>> $38 >> $36 >> $30 SHIPPED (final offer)
*

Claimed.

EXCELLENT CONDITION VINTAGE[/COLOR][/B]
BRACES BUTTONS INSTALLED
a very supple wool
Roughly a 42 S/R

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Shoulders: 17 3/4in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in + 2in to take out
Length from boc: 29.5
Pants waist: 37in/38in (with a little to take out, or can be taken in safely)
Pants length: 27.5in, but with a whopping 3in to take out

*Asking $65 Shipped >> $60 shipped>> $56 >> $50 >> $40 Shipped (final offer)
*






*JCREW 
SZ L
FAIR ISLE SWEATER*
Claimed

*JCREW CABLE KNIT QUARTER ZIP
*100% Lambswool
Midnight Green
Size S
*WORN ONCE
*
*Asking $45 shipped or offer >> $42 >> $40 >> $38 >> $32 Shipped (Final offer)
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25
Length from boc: 24.5in





*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
PLAID SWEATER*
*THIS IS A TRUE GEM
*
I'm only selling this because I have two.
Wonderful Lambswool Alpaca mix!
Worn only a few times.

Size M, but is more like a generous Small.

*Asking $55 shipped or offer >> $52 shipped >> $49 >> $47 >> $40 Shipped (Final Offer)
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit:22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from collar: 24in





*JCREW HEATHER BROWN CARDIGAN*
_ALSO AVAILABLE IN HEATHER CHARCOAL
_Cotton-Cashmere
real polished nut buttons
Worn once.
Size Small.

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25in
Length from boc: 25in

*Asking $35 shipped or offer >> $33 shipped >> $31 >> $30 > $28 Shipped (Final Offer)
*






*JCREW ARGYLE 100% Lambswool Quarter zip
*size S
Worn only a few times

*Asking $40 Shipped or offer >> $38 shipped >> $36 >> $34 >> $30 Shipped (Final Offer)
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from boc: 24in





*BROOKS BROTHERS 
Button Down collar*
16.5 x 34/35

*Asking $ 24 shipped >> $22 shipped >> $20 >> $18 >> $16 Shipped (Final Offer)
*


----------



## CMDC

Update and Drops

Bills M1P
38 waist, 31 inseam
Pleated, cuffed

$35 conus



















Southwick charcoal wool trousers from great, yet departed, DC trad shop Arthur Adler.

38 waist, 31.5 inseam
Flat front, cuffed w/ button flap back pockets

$25 conus




























Orvis tartan LS sport shirt
Size L

$15 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Sorry about the sideways pictures, editing through photobucket wasn't working for me tonight.

*Vintage Navy Blazer for Herb Withers' Shop for Men, Bakersfield, Calif., ca. 43 R*

This is a beautiful 3/2 sack blazer in excellent condition. When I got it I assumed it was unworn given the condition and the fact that it is fitted with simple flat brass buttons that one would likely replace with an appropriate set--club or university, for example--of one's own. It has a great lapel roll of the type usually seen on J. Press or Ben Silver offerings.

23.5" chest ptp, 19"shoulders, 24.5" sleeves (1.5" to let out), 30" boc

$40 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, 44*

A fair bit of wear to this one, but I'm selling it cheap for someone who might be wanting something he won't have to fuss over. The pictures show the issues: a couple of misaligned threads on the lapel, the top button stitched through the lapel, and some wear to the cuff points. There is also a fair bit of shine, but it's fishing-cruise worthy and cheap. You might be able to recoup the cost, or even profit, selling the monogrammed buttons.

24" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 31.5" boc

$20 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Special Order Gabardine Suit, ca. 42 R*

This is a great suit with wonderful details, but one significant flaw--a moth hole straight through the seat. I would think it definitely worth a reweave since the jacket tails should cover the spots in normal use. Working cuffs, braces buttons, etc. The tailoring suggests an athletic fit.

23" ptp, 20" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc
17" (34") waist, 30" inseam

Given the flaw, $40 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops and adding new items

Brooks Brothers red stripe, forward point collar, french cuff shirt. Excellent, minty condition. Made in Hong Kong.

Tagged: 15.5x34
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 49"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $11.00<<14.00<<17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers "fun" shorts. Oxford cloth. Mint condition - don't feel worn. Made in Malaysia.

Tagged: 35
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $14.00<<17.00<<20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Huntington 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket, worsted wool blazer. Great TNSIL jacket - natural shoulders, sack cut, 3 patch, hook vent, lapped back seam, single vent, 2B on the sleeves, and half canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulder: 20
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker for Ellis Stone (Greensboro, NC) coppery-brown/black herringbone featherweight tweed. This is true vintage TNSIL greatness. Butterfly shoulder lining, sack cut, 3/2 roll, full canvass, absolutely no padding in the shoulders, 2B sleeves, hook vent, single vent, lots of lapped seams. Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA

No tagged size, but about a 42ML
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 26"
BOC: 31"

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hunter Haig featherweight 3/2 sack tweed. Another great TNSIL jacket. No padding in the shoulders, sack cut, 3/2 roll, 2B on sleeves, hook vent, and full canvass. Made in USA. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 40R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25.25"
BOC: 30.25"

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis oxford weave chinos (I think we decided to call it oxford weave, but I don't remember exactly). Model: M2 flat front. Condition is very good, except for some minor rub marks around the waistband that are hidden by a belt. Heavy-weight belt loops. Made in USA

Color is accurate in close up picture.

Tagged: 40
Waist: 40
Outseam: 42
Inseam: 31
No cuffs

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis oxford weave (same as above). Model M2P - reverse pleats. Excellent condition. Heavy-weight belt loops. Made in USA.

Color is accurate in close up picture

Tagged: 38, but measures 40 - NO signs of the pants being let out
Waist: 40
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 29.5"
Cuffs: 1.5"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


NWOT Bills Khakis burnt orange thin wale, light-weight corduroys. Model M2P - reverse pleated. Condition is brand new, without tags. Unhemmed.

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36
Outseam: 50
Inseam: 40

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End "loafer brush-off" belt. Brass hardware. Brown in color. Very good condition.

Tagged: 34 (for someone with a 32 waist)

Price: $11.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad




1. True vintage Viyella narrow tie. Condition is virtually new. No signs of wear or other flaws. Gordon plaid. 2 1/4" x 52" $20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

2. Unworn Jos A Bank heavy wool challis plaid. Excellent, unworn condition. I've never felt a wool challis tie this heavy. 3 3/8" x 54" $17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## DFPyne

1. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$35 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

2. Brooks Brothers 41S/36W Light Grey 3/2 Sack Suit. Brooks Blend (60% Wool, 40% Polyester). Classic Trad - Quarter lined, hooked vent, 2 button cuff, belt catcher, watch pocket. 
[$35 Shipped] 
PTP: 21
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC: 28.5
Sleeve: 24"
Waist: 18 x2
Inseam: 28" + 2" Cuff (+1.5 to Let out)

3. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$22 Shipped]

4. 16.5-4 All Cotton Blue Graph Shirt 
[$22 Shipped]

5. 16.5-3 All Cotton Lilac Banker Stripe Shirt
(Looks blue in the photo, but really is more purple)
[$22 Shipped]

6. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$18 Shipped]

7. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie - 100% Kyoto Silk
[$20 Shipped]

8. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

9. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]

10. Nordstrom Cranberry Medium Shetland Sweater 
[$15 Shipped]

11. Brooks Brothers ~41R Red, White & Blue Seersucker 3/2 Sack Jacket
Wash & Wear
Patch pockets, hooked vent, all the usual trad fixins' 
[ON HOLD]
Pit to Pit: 20"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5"
Shoulder:
18"
Sleeve: 24"

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## closerlook

Fellow members,
I desperately need some standard sportcoats, and I am having a hell of a time trying to find them.

I have a jos bank camel 3/2 sack
I have a brooks bros charcoal herringbone sack

but I need something in the range of brown
and I need something in the range of moss green

I need a houndstooth
I need a glenn plaid

Here is the rub, I need a 38-40S, with a length no longer than 29in
If you have anything in this range, please contact me, as the chances are that I want to buy the coat (potentially right off of your back).

thank you.


----------



## spielerman

*Paul Stuart Jacket and BB 14.5 Shirt.*

Paul Stuart Odd Jacket Hand Stitched in the USA Asking $40 <$35 <$30-<$25-$20 FINAL DROP...
3/2 button stance, 3 patch pockets

20.5 p2p chest
18" shoulders
24.5 sleeves
30" BOC
tagged 39R
No VENT





All Offers welcome

Also have a brand new White Cotton BB MAKERS 14.5 34 button down collar shirt. Has the black line through the tag - NOT an OCBD, just plain cotton shirt - got to love to iron.... $15 Shipped.


----------



## swb120

*SOLD: Beautiful vintage 3/2 Mad Man-esque sack - 39R*

Remember when you were a kid and you heard "Botany 500" and you thought of the polyester suits your dad's friends wore to the Elks or Rotary Clubs, or the wardrobe supplied to Bob Eubanks for The Newlywed Game? Well, before the fashion mistakes of the 70s, Botany 500 suits were made in Philadelphia PA and they supplied the clothing for Dick Van **** on The Dick Van **** Show. Here is one such vintage suit.

This suit is in immaculate condition - it looks brand new. It is a gray sharkshin-type material - not shiny, but not a flat gray as most suits are. 3/2 sack - the lapels look as if they have been pressed by a dry cleaner who thought this was a 90s 3-button suit (they may need to be repressed), narrower lapels, no darts, center vent, flat front pants, 1 3/4" cuffs, 100% wool. A 4-season suit which is nevertheless a subtantial and very well-made suit. Tagged size 39R - measurements also approximate a 39R, but rely on the measurements. Again - forget Mad Men wannabe suits from Thom Brown for $2000 and get the real thing.

*SOLD*

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 25
Shoulders: 17.5
Length (BOC): 30

Trousers Waist: 32 (2" to let out)
Inseam: 29 (1" to let out and keep cuffs)
Outseam: 40.5
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:

https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img1022.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img1023o.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/img1025.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/img1026p.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/img1027y.jpg/ https://img847.imageshack.us/i/img1028k.jpg/ https://img855.imageshack.us/i/img1029d.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/img1030k.jpg/ https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img1031vz.jpg/


----------



## swb120

I also have a traditional *blue/white LL Bean Norwegian sweater *- size *Large* - *Made in Norway *- 80/20 wool/nylon. Heavy wool - in beautiful condition. Measures: 46" chest, 25.5" length (top of collar). Pics to come. Asking *$35 shipped*.

And a *red/white candystripe Brooks Brothers BD - 15.5-34 *- *100% cotton - made in Malaysia - non-iron *(gasp!) - in like new condition. A beautiful shirt - when I first saw it, I thought it was a must-iron OCBD. Asking *$25 shipped*. Pics to come.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Putting out the feelers for 16x37 OCBDs. Please PM me if you have any to sell.


----------



## cipofan

Alden Shell Cordovan #8 Tassel Loafers . I am selling these excellent condition Alden loafers in size 11e that come with box and bags for $150 conus. Moderte wear and were too wide for me so I'm passing them along.

https://img864.imageshack.us/i/dsc01587.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Norman Hilton Hopsack Windowpane Sportcoat, 43 Long*

This one is in really great condition, and clean, and beautifully trad tailored as only Norman Hilton does. Lapped seams throughout, hooked vent, and a fantastic lapel structure and roll. It is half-lined and canvassed, of course, and I've included a couple of pictures showing the two pulls I found--they are very minor, as you see, and both on the right side--on the back by the pit and on the upper sleeve--also toward the back.

23.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" length boc

$50 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets from 32rollandrock--incl. Harris Tweed, H. Freeman summer suit, and more!*

*Here are the jackets (and a suit!) from 32rollandrock--coats and sweaters still to come!​*
*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers![/CENTER]

*1) Beautiful 3-button Harris Tweed*

This is a gorgeous jacket! A beautiful dark grey and dark moss herringbone with subtle and classic vertical stripes of burnt orange, this is a genuine three-button sack, made by Shiffield and Leeds. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent. Made in the USA, this has leather-covered buttons. It's a beautiful tweed, and in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 30 1/4










    

*2) H. Freeman Spring/Summer suit*

This is a beautiful suit, from one of the classic American makers--H. Freeman of Philadelphia. This is fully canvassed and half-lined with a single vent and was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed, but my guess is that this is either all-wool, or a wool-silk blend. The cloth is terrific with a wonderful drape, and the cuffs are the classic two-button style. The trousers are flat front, unlined, and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, and would be perfect for Spring or Summer. (Please note that the colour of the last picture is inaccurate; the other pictures show it better.)

Asking just *$65, or offer*.

Tagged a 44L, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 18
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1), and 1 1/2 cuffs.










    

*3) Terrific Hunting Tweed!*

This has bundles of terrific details! Three patch pockets, elbow patches, a functional throat latch, and metal-shanked buttons, together with a full lining and full canvassing. It also has a single vent. It's in excellent condition, without even any scuffs to the suede elbow patches. This was Made in the USA.

Asking *$45, or offer. *

Tagged a 40R, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4










    

4) Hickey Freeman for Saks

This is another lovely Spring/Summer jacket! made by Hickey Freeman for Saks, this is 70% silk, 30% wool. This is half-canvassed and fully lined; it is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has a beautiful drape and hand, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This was made in the USA, and is the "Diplomat" model.

Asking *$45, or offer*

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 31










    

*5) Original vintage and POSSIBLY UNWORN "Mad Men" "Keywate" jacket*

This might be an orphaned suit jacket, but not obviously so.... and, in any case, its solid 1960's light navy colour together with its buttons mean that this could readily be used as a blazer, especially if you switch the buttons for more blazer appropriate ones, either gold, pewter, silver--or even horn. UPDATE: On closer examination this jacket is almost certainly unworn; this inclines me to think that this was not originally part of a suit, but is a blazer.

The lapels of the jacket are wonderfully narrow, as are the flaps of the pockets. This also has classic two-button cuffs, is half-lined, and has side vents. This is in excellent condition, and is possibly unworn--the two front flap pockets are still basted shut, and there's no discolouration to the basting tape.

Asking *$50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










   

*6) Cotton tweed jacket by Polo*

This is a great jacket for the Spring and Summer! Made from thick cotton, this appears to be a regular wool tweed, but is light enough for sumer wear, for which the colourway is perfect. This also features three front patch pockets and a single vent, together with a quarter-lining. It also has its original spare buttons intact. This is in excellent condition.

*Please note that the colour shown in the close-up of the label is the most accurate.*

Asking *$45, or offer*.

This is tagged a L, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31










  

*7) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

If you don't have a brown herringbone Harris Tweed in your wardrobe... why? This is one of the classic menswear staples, and everyone should have one. This one is lovely; a classic herringbone with four metal-shanked button cuffs, a half-lining, and a single vent. It's half-canvassed and made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28 3/4










    

*8) Stafford brown herringbone tweed*

A decent, basic brown herringbone tweed from Stafford. Half-lined, metal-shanked buttons, single vent, and in excellent condition.

Asking *$30, or offer.*

*Tagged a 46R, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## adt11

*Ties for sale*

Following ties are for sale, width at widest point provided. Some are a little wrinkly and could use a steaming to get some of the creases out but all are in good condition... make me on offer on multiple ties

A.1 Zadi, 3.75" - $15
A.2 Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75" - $12
A.3 Brooks Brothers Makers , 3.5" - $10
A.4 John Ashford.3.75" - $8
A.5 Unmarked but great looking bold tie, 3.25" - $10

B.1 John Ashford - 3.75" - $8
B.2 Woodward & Lothrop wool tie, 3.5" - $12
B.3 Brooks Brothers Makers, 3.75" - $10
B.4 Brooks Brothers Makers - 2.75" - $10
B.5 Brooks Brothers Makers - 3.5" - $12


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Southwick tweed, AE Rockland pennies, and the navy Trafalgar belt on the previous page are sold. And the Herb Withers Blazer is (edit: now officially sold.) Thanks!

*Brooks Brothers "346" Brookstretch Dark Grey Pinstripe, 44 Long*

Very nice cut and profile; two button cuffs and in very, very good condition--but there is some wear to the main interior pocket edge, no doubt from a pen.

24" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.75" length boc
19.5" (39") waist, 31.75" inseam w/1.75" cuffs

$60 shipped.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Brooks Brothers White Bucks*

I have a pair of Brooks Brothers white bucks in size 9(D). These shoes are brand new, but I don't have the box. $80, shipped.

I'll be happy to send pictures to those who are interested.


----------



## LouB

*Brooks Brothers yellow gingham shirt*

Sold!

Yellow BB gingham 16.5 x 36/37. Traditional fit original polo shirt. Good condition. There's a small hole on the sleeve where tag was, but it should go away after washing. $20 CONUS.


----------



## Pugin

*Major Closet Cleaning!*

Having been on the forum for about a year, I am now ready for a closet cleaning. Below are several gems -- including two recent immaculate Chipps, two Langrocks, a Norman Hilton, an awesome J.Press wide-wale cord sport coat, a *Savile Row* sack, and more.

Offers are most welcome -- I am especially interested in bundling items!

*Brooks Brothers Black Watch scarf*
$18
Made in Scotland
50" x 11" with 2" fringe


*
Portolano knitted cashmere cap*
$20
Better for a smaller head


*J.McLauglin needlepoint belt*
$35
Made in the USA
Size 36 (center hole fits 34)


*Burgundy surcingle*
$10
Made in the USA
Size 36


*Bills Khakis*
Sold!
M3: Flat front, bark color
31" waist 29.5" inseam with 1" to let out


*Chipp Gray Flannel
*Sold!
3/2. Undarted. This appears to be of recent vintage and is in like-new condition.
Three patch pockets.
17.25" Shoulders
28.5" Length BOC
23" Sleeves
21" Pit-to-pit


*Chipp tweed*
Sold!
Brown with a rich burgundy undertone
3/2. Undarted. Very recent vintage -- in excellent condition.
17" Shoulders
28" Length BOC
23.75" Sleeves
19" Chest


*Dartmouth Campus Shop Forest Green Blazer*
$35
3/2. Undarted. Hook vent. Got this from TweedyDon and am putting it back in circulation.
18" Shoulders
30.5" Length BOC
24.75" Sleeves
21" Pit-to-pit


*Blaze Orange Blazer for Summer*
$25
3/2. Undarted. Unlined. Cotton Blend
17" Shoulders
29" Length BOC
24.5" Sleeves
20" Pit-to-pit

*
J.Press Handwoven Donegal Tweed*
Sold!
Softest, most sweater-like tweed I've ever seen
17" Shoulders
28.5" Length BOC
24" Sleeves
20" Pit-to-pit

*
J.Press Blazer with (faux) scrimshaw buttons*
Sold!
3/2. Undarted. Hook Vent.
17.25" Shoulders
30.5" Length BOC
24" Sleeves
20" Chest

*
J.Press Japan Blazer*
$65
Excellent quality and details. Three patch pockets. 3/2. Undarted. Hook Vent.
16.75" Shoulders
28" Length BOC
23" Sleeves
20.5" Pit-to-pit

*
J.Press Double Breasted Doe Skin Flannel*
$65
Lapped seams. 
17" Shoulders
30.25" Length BOC
24" Sleeves
 20.5 Pit-to-pit


J.Press Wide Wale Corduroy Sport Coat
$65
Excellent condition except for some slight staining the leather buttons have left on the surrounding material. V. minor and would probably come out with some gentle scrubbing.
17.25 Shoulders
28.25 Length from back of collar
24" Sleeves
20.5" Pit-to-pit


*Langrock Gray Herringbone*
$40
3/2. Undarted. Hook vent. Lapped seams.
17" Shoulders
29.25" Length BOC
24.25" Sleeves
21" Pit-to-pit


*Langrock Cashmere*
$10
Got this from TweedyDon and putting it back up
Very soft cashmere. 3/2 roll. Hook vent. Superb in every respect
17.34" Shoulder
30" Length BOC
24" Sleeve
21" Pit-to-pit


*Majer Check*
$40
Beautiful material, probably a silk-wool blend. Fine lining. Mother-of-pearl buttons
One sleeve has been opened but can be stitched shut by any seamstress.
19" Shoulders
30" Length BOC
22" Chest
24" Sleeve


*Savile Row undarted sack! by Maurice Sedwell
*$85
Cashmere Houndstooth-beautiful. Side vents. Two button.
17" Shoulders
29.5" Length BOC
24.75" Sleeves
19" Pit-to-pit


*Custom Norman Hilton Tweed*
$45
Undarted. Beautifully tailored.
Slight repair to weave (pictured).
18.75" Shoulders
30.25" Length BOC
24.25" Sleeves
21" Pit-to-pit


*Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers Gray Cashmere Herringbone*
$65
3/2 roll. Patch pockets. Lapped seams. 
18" Shoulders
30" Length BOC
24" Sleeve
20.5" Pit-to-pit


*Southwick suit*
Gray herringbone with fine coloration.
3/2. Undarted. Minor moth bite near crotch. 
$35
18" Shoulders
30" Length BOC
24.75" Sleeves
21" Pit-to-pit
33" Waist
29" Inseam
[URL=https://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/pugin_photos/Closet%20Cleaning/?action=view&current=DSCN0122.jpg]


----------



## Mississippi Mud

That's a small trad's goldmine. Lots of good stuff, Pugin.


----------



## mhj

*Lands End Hyde Park, Brooks Brothers, Florsheim Imperial*

Here's a selection for the plus sized preppy:

*Lands End Hyde Park Red University Stripe-size 16.5/34*-100% must iron cotton. Stripes are about 1/8"-$25 Shipped to CONUS

334 by mjoseph990, on Flickr

*Brooks Brothers Red Butcher Stripe Shirt-Size 17/34* -Stripes are about 3/8-100% must iron Supima cotton, made in USA $25 Shipped to CONUS. I just picked this up on the forum recently but it's a little too bold for my taste:

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Wingtip-Size 11 EEE $75 Shiped to CONUS Only worn a few times. I bought them too small and couldn't return them because I stupidly wore them outside. Full leather sole, Goodyear welted:

347 by mjoseph990, on Flickr



This is a stock photo


18429-05 by mjoseph990, on Flickr

*All offers will be considered.*


----------



## SconnieTrad

I'm looking for the most basic trad item of all, a navy sack blazer. Something in the 46-48L range.

My ideal measurements would be:
Shoulder-shoulder - 22"
Sleeve -27"
Length - 34"

I have a brown seersucker suit, and a black watch double-breasted tuxedo jacket that I will measure and post pics of later today. I think they are both 44L


----------



## LeggeJP1

Wanted: 12D Brown or cordovan LHS or similar item (Bass Weejuns would be great...)


----------



## adt11

Great assorment of jackets Pugin, too bad they're all too short for me


----------



## etown883

Pugin,

Sent you PM. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS

First a nice Joseph A Banks 3/2 tweed sack, from when they made such things. Nice blend of greens, light blue, and tan. For a taller gent.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 27
Length: 33

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers must iron blue unistripe ocbd
17x35
$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers must iron ecru ocbd. If you're pale like me, ecru is an excellent way to keep from looking washed out.

16.5x32
Slim fit
$20 conus


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Pugin said:


> Having been on the forum for about a year, I am now ready for a closet cleaning. Below are several gems -- including two recent immaculate Chipps, two Langrocks, a Norman Hilton, an awesome J.Press wide-wale cord sport coat, a *Savile Row* sack, and more.


 Wow--I really need to lose weight. Awesome collection.


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions.

Prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. J Crew Wingtips, brown, size 9 1/2 M, Dark Chestnut, big gunboat soles. Very good overall condition, a couple of rough spots (pictured) on the soles. These cost $168 from J Crew. I sell them for just $28.>>>$26***SOLD***


2. Allen Solly repp tie. Made in US of English material. Classic. 3.5x57. $10.>>>$9


3. Fantastic Norman Hilton sport coat. 2 Button, single vent, darted. This would have a home in my closet if it were my size. Excellent condition and really a striking jacket. 43R. Chest 22.5, Sh 19.5, Sl 23, L 31. $42.>>>$38***SOLD***


4. Southwick 3 roll 2 sack Sport Coat. Single vent. Like new. Made in US. Measures Ch 23, Sleeve 24, Shoulder 19, Length 31. Seems like about a 43R give or take an inch. $35.>>>$30***SOLD***


5. Yellow Brooks Brothers made in US Supima OCBD. Excellent condition. How can you pass up this staple item at this price? 16-33. $19.>>>$17


6. Robert Talbott Best of Class shirt. Made in US. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. 17-35. Beautiful shirt. $20.>>>$18


----------



## jfkemd

Price reductions on the parkas



jfkemd said:


> a couple of parkas and a talbott repp tie
> 
> *Vintage Robert Talbott Repp Tie
> Royal Airforce colors*
> $15 shipped CONUS
> no noted structural issues
> SOLD PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage REI Co op Parka*
> no inner lining--very apt for spring
> very good condition
> sized Large
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length from the bottom of the hood: 31.5
> sleeves: 25-26
> *$40 Shipped CONUS>>>price reduced --$30 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REI Parka*
> seems newer than the above red one
> also in very good condition
> sized Medium
> has inner flannel lining
> very much like a LLB Baystate Parka
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24-25
> *$40 shipped CONUS>>Price reduced $30 shipped*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Southwick tweed, AE Rockland pennies, and the navy Trafalgar belt on the previous page are sold. And the Herb Withers Blazer is (edit: now officially sold.) Thanks!

*Brooks Brothers "346" Brookstretch Dark Grey Pinstripe, 44 Long*
Now also sold.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Norman Hilton Hopsack Windowpane Sportcoat, 43 Long*

This one is in really great condition, and clean, and beautifully trad tailored as only Norman Hilton does. Lapped seams throughout, hooked vent, and a fantastic lapel structure and roll. It is half-lined and canvassed, of course, and I've included a couple of pictures showing the two pulls I found--they are very minor, as you see, and both on the right side--on the back by the pit and on the upper sleeve--also toward the back.

23.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" length boc

$50 shipped. *$46.*


*Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*

This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)

$50 shipped.


*E.T. Wright Navy/Bone Saddle Oxfords, 10.5 B*

Worn a handful of times; they are fully leather-lined with an orthotic insole. Insignificant marks consistent with use.

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*Johnson & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers, 10.5 B/2A*

Also worn a handful of times. Insignificant marks consistent with use; no scratches, dings, or scuffs.

$50 shipped. *$45.*
(Both pairs of 10.5 Bs $84 shipped. *$75.*)


*Hanover L.B. Sheppard Longwings, 8 D/B*

I got these for myself, but, as an 8.5 D, they're just too tight. CG, but in excellent shape and lightly worn.

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, 44*

A fair bit of wear to this one, but I'm selling it cheap for someone who might be wanting something he won't have to fuss over. The pictures show the issues: a couple of misaligned threads on the lapel, the top button stitched through the lapel, and some wear to the cuff points. There is also a fair bit of shine, but it's fishing-cruise worthy and cheap. You might be able to recoup the cost, or even profit, selling the monogrammed buttons.

24" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 31.5" boc

$20 shipped. *$18.*


*Brooks Brothers Special Order Gabardine Suit, ca. 42 R*

This is a great suit with wonderful details, but one significant flaw--a moth hole straight through the seat. I would think it definitely worth a reweave since the jacket tails should cover the spots in normal use. Working cuffs, braces buttons, etc. The tailoring suggests an athletic fit.

23" ptp, 20" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc
17" (34") waist, 30" inseam

Given the flaw, $40 shipped. *$36.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS on EVERYTHING!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Here are the jackets (and a suit!) from 32rollandrock--coats and sweaters still to come!​*
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers![/CENTER]
> 
> *1) Beautiful 3-button Harris Tweed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> This is a gorgeous jacket! A beautiful dark grey and dark moss herringbone with subtle and classic vertical stripes of burnt orange, this is a genuine three-button sack, made by Shiffield and Leeds. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent. Made in the USA, this has leather-covered buttons. It's a beautiful tweed, and in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 16 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> *2) H. Freeman Spring/Summer suit*
> 
> This is a beautiful suit, from one of the classic American makers--H. Freeman of Philadelphia. This is fully canvassed and half-lined with a single vent and was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed, but my guess is that this is either all-wool, or a wool-silk blend. The cloth is terrific with a wonderful drape, and the cuffs are the classic two-button style. The trousers are flat front, unlined, and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, and would be perfect for Spring or Summer. (Please note that the colour of the last picture is inaccurate; the other pictures show it better.)
> 
> Asking just *$60, or offer*.
> 
> Tagged a 44L, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 32
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 18
> Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1), and 1 1/2 cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Terrific Hunting Tweed!*
> 
> This has bundles of terrific details! Three patch pockets, elbow patches, a functional throat latch, and metal-shanked buttons, together with a full lining and full canvassing. It also has a single vent. It's in excellent condition, without even any scuffs to the suede elbow patches. This was Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking *$40, or offer. *
> 
> Tagged a 40R, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Hickey Freeman for Saks
> 
> This is another lovely Spring/Summer jacket! made by Hickey Freeman for Saks, this is 70% silk, 30% wool. This is half-canvassed and fully lined; it is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has a beautiful drape and hand, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This was made in the USA, and is the "Diplomat" model.
> 
> Asking *$40, or offer*
> 
> *Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 21 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Original vintage and POSSIBLY UNWORN "Mad Men" "Keywate" jacket*
> 
> This might be an orphaned suit jacket, but not obviously so.... and, in any case, its solid 1960's light navy colour together with its buttons mean that this could readily be used as a blazer, especially if you switch the buttons for more blazer appropriate ones, either gold, pewter, silver--or even horn. UPDATE: On closer examination this jacket is almost certainly unworn; this inclines me to think that this was not originally part of a suit, but is a blazer.
> 
> The lapels of the jacket are wonderfully narrow, as are the flaps of the pockets. This also has classic two-button cuffs, is half-lined, and has side vents. This is in excellent condition, and is possibly unworn--the two front flap pockets are still basted shut, and there's no discolouration to the basting tape.
> 
> Asking *$45, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Cotton tweed jacket by Polo*
> 
> This is a great jacket for the Spring and Summer! Made from thick cotton, this appears to be a regular wool tweed, but is light enough for sumer wear, for which the colourway is perfect. This also features three front patch pockets and a single vent, together with a quarter-lining. It also has its original spare buttons intact. This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Please note that the colour shown in the close-up of the label is the most accurate.*
> 
> Asking *$40, or offer*.
> 
> This is tagged a L, but please see *measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> If you don't have a brown herringbone Harris Tweed in your wardrobe... why? This is one of the classic menswear staples, and everyone should have one. This one is lovely; a classic herringbone with four metal-shanked button cuffs, a half-lining, and a single vent. It's half-canvassed and made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$40, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Stafford brown herringbone tweed*
> 
> A decent, basic brown herringbone tweed from Stafford. Half-lined, metal-shanked buttons, single vent, and in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$25, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, but please see Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Any reasonable offer considered.

*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $85.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $120.*


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $28.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$50.*


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.Back on offer. How's $24?[/B]
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.Only $6! or free with another item.[/B]


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*$35.*


*Tivoli Aran Fisherman's Pullover Sweater, M*
Sold!


----------



## TheWGP

*Final Round of Sweaters for the Season... some Bill's... and two very nifty vintage items!*

3/22/2011: Cleared out claimed items, and another round of drops... getting pretty low here folks. Nothing wrong with this stuff, just want to get it out of here! 
There's a little something for everyone below, I've selected some items that I think folks here might have some interest in. That includes my VERY LAST sweater offerings this season! As usual, all prices include CONUS shipping, and I'll ship internationally with pleasure, just ask me for a quote - it'll be cheaper than you think, as I pass on my shipping discount!

Trades, offers, and any questions welcome - just PM me!
*
All photos are thumbnails - click to enlarge!*

First up... here's a trad special for springtime wear!

*0) Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 sack tweed, *tagged size 41 ML (41 medium long, BUT measures somewhat smaller!) camel-color ground with light brown and light blue plaid. Only a partial (half) lining on this one, making it wear cooler - that and the coloration make this MUCH more versatile than your average tweed!

This features the *Golden Fleece-embossed leather buttons*, and is in excellent shape. No holes, stains or other issues; all buttons are present and functional. This jacket looks to have been very well cared for.

This small-dude special is available for just *just $45>$40shipped CONUS!*

Tagged size 41ML, but measures somewhat SMALLER, maybe a 38-39ish!

Pit to pit = 20-21"
Shoulders = 18.5-19"
Sleeves = 24" + 2" to let out
Length from BOC: 30-31"

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.



*1) Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere hunter green cardigan, tagged 44* - Hunter green 100% cashmere, made in England. Great shape, spare button still there, awesome stuff. Tagged 44, but a 46 could also wear this, methinks. This kind of thing doesn't pop up often at all. Two repaired areas on the back - see the final photo. Really wish this fit me.  Yours for *just $30>$25>$22 shipped!*

Tagged 44 - roughly L-XL
Pit to pit = 23-24" so a 46 could easily wear this and maybe even a 48
Shoulders are raglan so no measure possible but a GUESSTIMATE is 19-22 inches (I said a guesstimate!)
Length = 30"
Sleeves - raglan, but from center of back collar = 34-36" - this is adjustable with the collar - it does not have to fold back and is not super long but you CAN fold it back and it looks okay.



*2) LL Bean Norwegian, 80/20 wool/rayon, size L. * This is the classic - an interesting grey and off/white pattern. Made in Norway, great older LL Bean sweater. *Just $25>22>$20 shipped.*

Tagged mens large
Pit to pit = 24"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 27"
Sleeves = 33"



*3) LL Bean 92% Cashmere 8% Geelong Lambswool navy V-neck size M. * Claimed!

*4) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland for the Old Course at St. Andrew's sweater, navy ground V-neck, 100% new wool. * No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46? This was made in Scotland for the oldest golf course in the world - and, some say, the best! Surely some of you guys golf - I picked it up for the sheer novelty and interesting design! *Just $22>19>$15 shipped.*

No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46?
Pit to pit = 23"
Shoulders = 21"
Length = 29"
Sleeves - cuffs CAN be turned back but do NOT have to be - from 33-35" works



*5) John Ashford Cashmere Made in Mongolia grey/black melange sweater size M.* Claimed!

*6) Banana Republic 100% Cashmere grey crewneck Size XL.* This is from my own personal closet, very well cared for. Nice thick and heavy cashmere - this was not a cheap sweater. Another solid wardrobe staple, this time for the bigger guys. *Just $24>22>$20 shipped.*

Tagged XL
Pit to pit= 25-26"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 30"
Sleeves = 34"



*7) LL Bean vintage 90% Wool 10% Nylon Hunting Shirt&#8230; whoa! Size Small.* Claimed!
*8) LL Bean NWT vintage 100% Wool Hunting Pants, 31/32.* Claimed!

*9) Bill's Khakis salmon-colored poplins, M2P, tagged 36 BUT measure 37/33* - Spring will be here soon - these pants are ready to rock the season! This waist/length is very versatile - it could go from a 34 to a 39.25" waist, and any inseam shorter than 34.25" or so. They're awesome pants, in perfect shape... have fun showing these to your significant other! :icon_smile_big: *Just $22>20>$18 shipped - or get them with the below Bill's twills for $38>34>$30!*

Tagged 36
Waist = 37" (with 2.25" to let)
Inseam = 33" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1.25" to let)
Outseam = 44"
Rise = 11"



*10) Bill's Khakis olive colored twills M2P, tagged 35 BUT measure 36/30.* These are your standard Bill's Khakis - very similar sizing to the above. These are the twill M2P's in olive color. Awesome pants, a trad staple. *Just $24>22>$20 shipped - or get them with the above Bill's poplins for $38>34>$30 shipped!*

Tagged 35
Waist = 36" (with 1.5" to let)
Inseam = 30" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1" to let)
Outseam = 40.5"
Rise = 10.5"


----------



## DFPyne

1. Brooks Brothers ~41R Red, White & Blue Seersucker 3/2 Sack Jacket
Wash & Wear
Patch pockets, hooked vent, all the usual trad fixins' 
[$30 - Back on the Market]
Pit to Pit: 20"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5"
Shoulder:
18"
Sleeve: 24"

2. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

3. Brooks Brothers 41S/36W Light Grey 3/2 Sack Suit. Brooks Blend (60% Wool, 40% Polyester). Classic Trad - Quarter lined, hooked vent, 2 button cuff, belt catcher, watch pocket. 
[$30 Shipped] 
PTP: 21
Shoulder: 18" 
BOC: 28.5
Sleeve: 24"
Waist: 18 x2
Inseam: 28" + 2" Cuff (+1.5 to Let out)

4. Langrock of Princeton 3/2 Sack Bottle Green Blazer
I purchased this on the exchange a couple months ago and after an internal struggle decided it just doesn't really fit. There is a small hole in the lining but it definitely does not detract from the coat at all.
[$40 Shipped]
shoulders: 19
armpits: 23.5
length BOC: 31.5
sleeves: 24.5

















5. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$20 Shipped]

6. 16.5-4 All Cotton Blue Graph Shirt 
[$20 Shipped]

7. 16.5-3 All Cotton Lilac Banker Stripe Shirt
(Looks blue in the photo, but really is more purple)
[$20 Shipped]

8. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$15 Shipped]

9. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie - 100% Kyoto Silk
[$15 Shipped]

10. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$20 Shipped]

11. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## Patrick06790

Southwick sack suit, 42L. I think i got it here, in fact, but it didn't work out. Oh well.


----------



## cipofan

*Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafer 11E *
Selling this pair of gently used Aldens that are in great shape and have many years of use left in them. Comes with original box and shoe bags $150> Price Drop $135

https://img864.imageshack.us/i/dsc01587.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Great deal!


----------



## CMDC

Another Drop



CMDC said:


> Alden tassel loafers in 11.5 B/D
> Chocolate brown calf
> Slight wear to heels, plenty of life in soles
> 
> NOW $80 CONUS


----------



## Mannix

Vintage (looks like an old label) Gap barracuda style jacket all cotton size large in navy blue, green, and cream plaid. 26" p2p, 24" sleeve, 24" length from BOC. Asking $25










Polo Ralph Lauren cotton chambray size medium, but measurements suggest it could fit a large. 24 1/2" p2p and 24" sleeve. Asking $20










Vintage leather belt size 36 (fits 36-39 waist) and removable sterling silver belt buckle with turquoise and some red stones. On the wrong side of the belt it says "genuine top grain leather; Comanche; Chambers; Las Vegas Frontier Western Wear Las Vegas, Nevada". The buckle is marked sterling and also has HB on the reverse. Asking $35. SOLD!


----------



## chiamdream

PM sent on the belt. Holy moly.


----------



## rabidawg

It looks like something you'd have seen RL wearing in the eighties (that's not a bad thing).


----------



## Mannix

That's what I thought...I would have kept it if it were a smaller size or if the buckle fit another belt I have.


----------



## TweedyDon

The H. Freeman summer suit has now been claimed--thank you!

The Hunting Tweed has now been claimed, too.


----------



## a4audi08

L to R. 1/$11 2/20

BB , Sands, BB, BB, ALL 3.5"









Orvis 3", Viyella 55/45 Wool/Cotton 2.75", Cobey's Wool (dark brown) 3"









BB 3.5", Mondo Made in Italy 3.75, Bert Pulitzer 3"


----------



## closerlook

*PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST
*
*ANY INTEREST IN A tagged 41S VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK HOPSACK BLAZER?*

The approximate measurements I've taken are as follows:
21.5in chest
18in shoulders
29in length from bottom of collar
just undre 24in sleeves with 2in to take out


























NEW BB CASHMERE KNIT TIE IN OATMEAL (NOT YELLOW)
_i bought it last year new on madison, and i swear i never wore it.
_


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

closerlook said:


> *ANY INTEREST IN A 41S VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK HOPSACK BLAZER?*


Navy, 3/2, 3-patch pocket BB?!

:aportnoy:


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops

Huntington 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket, worsted wool blazer. Great TNSIL jacket - natural shoulders, sack cut, 3 patch, hook vent, lapped back seam, single vent, 2B on the sleeves, and half canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulder: 20
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30

Price: $38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hunter Haig featherweight 3/2 sack tweed. Another great TNSIL jacket. No padding in the shoulders, sack cut, 3/2 roll, 2B on sleeves, hook vent, and full canvass. Made in USA. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 40R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25.25"
BOC: 30.25"

Price: $38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End "loafer brush-off" belt. Brass hardware. Brown in color. Very good condition.

Tagged: 34 (for someone with a 32 waist)

Price: $9.00<<11.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad




1. True vintage Viyella narrow tie. Condition is virtually new. No signs of wear or other flaws. Gordon plaid. 2 1/4" x 52" $16.00<<20 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

2. Unworn Jos A Bank heavy wool challis plaid. Excellent, unworn condition. I've never felt a wool challis tie this heavy. 3 3/8" x 54" $14.50<<17.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Patrick06790

Shoes, size 10 (C and D) and some price drops.

https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Two English Shop Jackets and a nice pair of tassels.

*Fantastic Vintage Corbin Tweed for The English Shop Princeton, 39-40R *

Beautiful glen check tweed in excellent condition throughout. Like new old stock; beautifully tailored, canvassed, and very soft shouldered.

21.5" chest ptp, 18" shoulders, 24.25" sleeves, 30.5" length boc

$45 shipped.


*English Shop Princeton Forest Green Blazer, 45-46R *

Also beautifully tailored and in excellent condition. Having picked up half a dozen or so jackets now from The English Shop, I have developed a very high regard for the standards of quality and style they seem to have held, of which these are shining examples.

24.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves (2.5"-3" to let out), 31" length boc

$45 shipped.


*Footjoy Burgundy Tassel Loafers, 9.5 E*

Yes, the good ol' Footjoy USA that was once an easy rival to Alden, AE, or any of the rest of them. These are in good condition with lots of life left: the usual scratches, scuffs, and dings consistent with use, but nothing especially conspicuous and nothing that regular shoe care won't handle. (The second photo is the only one that seems to have really captured the color well.)

$45 shipped.


----------



## Orgetorix

Beautiful J Press 3/2 sack tweed, size around 40/41R. Green with very nice blue windowpane. Lovely horn buttons, 2 on the cuff, hook vent, and much more natural shoulders than current Press offerings. Needs a good pressing, but other than that it's in perfect condition.

$70 shipped CONUS, or offer.

Measurements: 
Chest 44"
Shoulders 18.5"
Length 30"
Sleeves 24" +2" to let down


----------



## TheWGP

*Final Round of Sweaters for the Season... some Bill's... and two very nifty vintage items!*

3/24/2011: Drops and updates!

3/22/2011: Cleared out claimed items, and another round of drops... getting pretty low here folks. Nothing wrong with this stuff, just want to get it out of here! 
There's a little something for everyone below, I've selected some items that I think folks here might have some interest in. That includes my VERY LAST sweater offerings this season! As usual, all prices include CONUS shipping, and I'll ship internationally with pleasure, just ask me for a quote - it'll be cheaper than you think, as I pass on my shipping discount!

Trades, offers, and any questions welcome - just PM me!
*
All photos are thumbnails - click to enlarge!*

First up... here's a trad special for springtime wear!

*0) Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 sack tweed, *tagged size 41 ML (41 medium long, BUT measures somewhat smaller!) camel-color ground with light brown and light blue plaid. Only a partial (half) lining on this one, making it wear cooler - that and the coloration make this MUCH more versatile than your average tweed!

This features the *Golden Fleece-embossed leather buttons*, and is in excellent shape. No holes, stains or other issues; all buttons are present and functional. This jacket looks to have been very well cared for.

This small-dude special is available for just *just $45>$40shipped CONUS!*

Tagged size 41ML, but measures somewhat SMALLER, maybe a 38-39ish!

Pit to pit = 20-21"
Shoulders = 18.5-19"
Sleeves = 24" + 2" to let out
Length from BOC: 30-31"

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.



*1) Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere hunter green cardigan, tagged 44* - Hunter green 100% cashmere, made in England. Great shape, spare button still there, awesome stuff. Tagged 44, but a 46 could also wear this, methinks. This kind of thing doesn't pop up often at all. Two repaired areas on the back - see the final photo. Really wish this fit me.  Yours for *just $30>$25>22>$20 shipped!*

Tagged 44 - roughly L-XL
Pit to pit = 23-24" so a 46 could easily wear this and maybe even a 48
Shoulders are raglan so no measure possible but a GUESSTIMATE is 19-22 inches (I said a guesstimate!)
Length = 30"
Sleeves - raglan, but from center of back collar = 34-36" - this is adjustable with the collar - it does not have to fold back and is not super long but you CAN fold it back and it looks okay.



*2) LL Bean Norwegian, 80/20 wool/rayon, size L. * This is the classic - an interesting grey and off/white pattern. Made in Norway, great older LL Bean sweater. *Just $25>22>20>$19 shipped.*

Tagged mens large
Pit to pit = 24"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 27"
Sleeves = 33"



*3) LL Bean 92% Cashmere 8% Geelong Lambswool navy V-neck size M. * Claimed!

*4) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland for the Old Course at St. Andrew's sweater, navy ground V-neck, 100% new wool. * No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46? This was made in Scotland for the oldest golf course in the world - and, some say, the best! Surely some of you guys golf - I picked it up for the sheer novelty and interesting design! *Just $22>19>15>$13 shipped.*

No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46?
Pit to pit = 23"
Shoulders = 21"
Length = 29"
Sleeves - cuffs CAN be turned back but do NOT have to be - from 33-35" works



*5) John Ashford Cashmere Made in Mongolia grey/black melange sweater size M.* Claimed!

*6) Banana Republic 100% Cashmere grey crewneck Size XL.* This is from my own personal closet, very well cared for. Nice thick and heavy cashmere - this was not a cheap sweater. Another solid wardrobe staple, this time for the bigger guys. *Just $24>22>$20 shipped.*

Tagged XL
Pit to pit= 25-26"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 30"
Sleeves = 34"



*7) LL Bean vintage 90% Wool 10% Nylon Hunting Shirt&#8230; whoa! Size Small.* Claimed!
*8) LL Bean NWT vintage 100% Wool Hunting Pants, 31/32.* Claimed!

*9) Bill's Khakis salmon-colored poplins, M2P, tagged 36 BUT measure 37/33* - Spring will be here soon - these pants are ready to rock the season! This waist/length is very versatile - it could go from a 34 to a 39.25" waist, and any inseam shorter than 34.25" or so. They're awesome pants, in perfect shape... have fun showing these to your significant other! :icon_smile_big: *Just $22>20>$18 shipped - or get them with the below Bill's twills for $38>34>$30!* claimed pending echeck clearing

Tagged 36
Waist = 37" (with 2.25" to let)
Inseam = 33" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1.25" to let)
Outseam = 44"
Rise = 11"



*10) Bill's Khakis olive colored twills M2P, tagged 35 BUT measure 36/30.* These are your standard Bill's Khakis - very similar sizing to the above. These are the twill M2P's in olive color. Awesome pants, a trad staple. *Just $24>22>$20 shipped - or get them with the above Bill's poplins for $38>34>$30 shipped!* claimed pending echeck clearing

Tagged 35
Waist = 36" (with 1.5" to let)
Inseam = 30" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1" to let)
Outseam = 40.5"
Rise = 10.5"


----------



## spielerman

Paul Stuart Jacket and BB 14.5 Shirt. 
Paul Stuart Odd Jacket Hand Stitched in the USA Asking $40 <$35 <$30-<$20 <$18 now this is crazy!
3/2 button stance, 3 patch pockets

20.5 p2p chest
18" shoulders
24.5 sleeves
30" BOC
tagged 39R
No VENT





All Offers welcome

Also have a brand new White Cotton BB MAKERS 14.5 34 button down collar shirt. Has the black line through the tag - NOT an OCBD, just plain cotton shirt - got to love to iron.... $15 < $12 Shipped. ​


----------



## LouB

BB USA-made blue university stripe 16x35
Needs a good home!
$20 CONUS

https://s1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/buttondowngent/?action=view&current=DSCF1354.jpg


----------



## Ekphrastic

*Paul Stuart Tweed Sportcoat*

Hello, good folks. First time selling something here, and it's a good piece--please, take this from me before I change my mind.

This is a Paul Stuart tweed sportcoat. I recently purchased this from eBay, but it's a little big for me. The pattern is a lovely tan and black glen plaid with the main overcheck in red; there are also overchecks of orange and deep green (which, due to its being superimposed on the glen plaid pattern, mainly shows up when under a good light--I didn't notice it in the pictures originally posted on eBay; the pictures appearing here are mine, which I took this evening). The tweed is a substantial weight. In the interest of full disclosure (I'm rather OCD about these things), there is a very slight plastic-like odor, but I'm being pretty picky; it might just come out with another dry-cleaning. (I just picked it up from the cleaners today; maybe they're responsible for the odor.) Also, there is a stray thread coming out of the back, but I can't imagine that it has any import whatsoever. The measurements are as follows:

Chest: 23.25" PTP
Length: 31.75" BOC
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulders: 19"

Here are the pictures:


























See? Still has the dry-cleaning tag attached. I'm asking $50.00, shipping included, with offers welcome. Again, take this from me before I change my mind and embark on a (possibly Quixotic) quest to have my tailor chop it down to my size.


----------



## jwooten

LouB said:


> BB USA-made blue university stripe 16x35
> Needs a good home!
> $20 CONUS
> 
> https://s1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/buttondowngent/?action=view&current=DSCF1354.jpg


What's the PTP measurement on that shirt? IE: is it going to be like the BB traditional cut or slim?


----------



## oldominion

WTB: 10.5 Tassel loafers, shell preferred, calf fine.

(Gentleman George's narrows won't work...)


----------



## zbix

*In time for spring*

Bean Boot Mocs 12 M - $40 shipped (or if someone has some 11's that are too small)

Almost brand new, bought a few years back. Wore them to get the mail a few times, just too big. Like everyone says, they run large.

https://img851.imageshack.us/i/beanmocs.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

*Price reduction*



jfkemd said:


> a couple of parkas and a talbott repp tie
> 
> *Vintage Robert Talbott Repp Tie
> Royal Airforce colors*
> $15 shipped CONUS
> no noted structural issues
> SOLD PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage REI Co op Parka*
> no inner lining--very apt for spring
> very good condition
> sized Large
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length from the bottom of the hood: 31.5
> sleeves: 25-26
> *$40 Shipped CONUS>>$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REI Parka*
> seems newer than the above red one
> also in very good condition
> sized Medium
> has inner flannel lining
> very much like a LLB Baystate Parka
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24-25
> *$40 shipped>>$25 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Jovan

I'd like to remind some of the newer members here that if you sell an item, please quote the original post and indicate that it is no longer available. Thank you.


----------



## chiamdream

Anyone for a pair of Bass Gilmans, 11.5 M? Broken in but plenty of life left - very comfortable shoes. Unlike the corrected grain Weejuns, these take polish pretty well and could make a nice beater pair for someone. Pictured with old CTA tokens but I'm hanging onto those. $30 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

First Attempt at inserting an image.

Shell Cordovan Johnson & Murphy, size 10.5 D/B (the D is the main width). I believe these were made in the US. These appear to be lightly worn on the original soles (see the "Genuine Shell Cordovan" stamp on the sole). My wife says I have too many shoes in my closet, and since I have a pair of Alden tassel loafers, these should probably go.

SOLD!


----------



## AlanC

Tom Buchanan said:


> My wife says I have too many shoes in my closet...


Then find another room to keep some of them in.


----------



## Steve Smith

Jovan said:


> I'd like to remind some of the newer members here that if you sell an item, please quote the original post and indicate that it is no longer available. Thank you.


I am a major offender if that is the policy. I have always thought that posting sold notifications clogged up the thread.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

AlanC said:


> Then find another room to keep some of them in.


I thought you were going in a different direction after reading the first 3 words of your post.


----------



## a4audi08

assorted rooster and other brands. the only cotton is the maroon/red in the second picture. the rest are wool. the second from the left in second picture is 50% mohair. i didn't take exact measurements since my tape measure has once again lost itself but all of the ties except for the mohair are 2-2.25", the wider mohair is just a tad under 3". one tie has a condition issue that really isn't visible but want to point it out and a picture is below.

prices include shipping to CONUS. will do $9/ each or two for $16

https://i55.tinypic.com/nf2vqv.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/34fznsp.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/so31nd.jpg


----------



## Ekphrastic

*Price reduction and measurement correction - see below.*



Ekphrastic said:


> Hello, good folks. First time selling something here, and it's a good piece--please, take this from me before I change my mind.
> 
> This is a Paul Stuart tweed sportcoat. I recently purchased this from eBay, but it's a little big for me. The pattern is a lovely tan and black glen plaid with the main overcheck in red; there are also overchecks of orange and deep green (which, due to its being superimposed on the glen plaid pattern, mainly shows up when under a good light--I didn't notice it in the pictures originally posted on eBay; the pictures appearing here are mine, which I took this evening). The tweed is a substantial weight. In the interest of full disclosure (I'm rather OCD about these things), there is a very slight plastic-like odor, but I'm being pretty picky; it might just come out with another dry-cleaning. (I just picked it up from the cleaners today; maybe they're responsible for the odor.) Also, there is a stray thread coming out of the back, but I can't imagine that it has any import whatsoever. The measurements are as follows:
> 
> Chest: 22.5" PTP
> Length: 31.75" BOC
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? Still has the dry-cleaning tag attached. I'm asking *$45.00*, shipping included, with offers welcome. Again, take this from me before I change my mind and embark on a (possibly Quixotic) quest to have my tailor chop it down to my size.


----------



## frosejr

Does anyone have a pair of all-black braces, suitable for tuxedo, that would be 1) in good shape 2) under $15 3) deliverable by this Saturday, April 2?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Fantastic Vintage Corbin Tweed for The English Shop Princeton, 39-40R *

Beautiful glen check tweed in excellent condition throughout. Like new old stock; beautifully tailored, canvassed, and very soft shouldered.

21.5" chest ptp, 18" shoulders, 24.25" sleeves, 30.5" length boc

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*English Shop Princeton Forest Green Blazer, 45-46R *

Also beautifully tailored and in excellent condition. Having picked up half a dozen or so jackets now from The English Shop, I have developed a very high regard for the standards of quality and style they seem to have held, of which these are shining examples.

24.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves (2.5"-3" to let out), 31" length boc

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*Footjoy Burgundy Tassel Loafers, 9.5 E*

Yes, the good ol' Footjoy USA that was once an easy rival to Alden, AE, or any of the rest of them. These are in good condition with lots of life left: the usual scratches, scuffs, and dings consistent with use, but nothing especially conspicuous and nothing that regular shoe care won't handle. (The second photo is the only one that seems to have really captured the color well.)

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*Norman Hilton Hopsack Windowpane Sportcoat, 43 Long*

This one is in really great condition, and clean, and beautifully trad tailored as only Norman Hilton does. Lapped seams throughout, hooked vent, and a fantastic lapel structure and roll. It is half-lined and canvassed, of course, and I've included a couple of pictures showing the two pulls I found--they are very minor, as you see, and both on the right side--on the back by the pit and on the upper sleeve--also toward the back.

23.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" length boc

$50 shipped. *$42.*


*Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*

This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)

$50 shipped. *$45.*


*E.T. Wright Navy/Bone Saddle Oxfords, 10.5 B*

Worn a handful of times; they are fully leather-lined with an orthotic insole. Insignificant marks consistent with use.

$45 shipped. *$36.*


*Johnson & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers, 10.5 B/2A*

Also worn a handful of times. Insignificant marks consistent with use; no scratches, dings, or scuffs.

$50 shipped. *$40.*
(Both pairs of 10.5 Bs $84 shipped. *$70.*)


*Hanover L.B. Sheppard Longwings, 8 D/B*

I got these for myself, but, as an 8.5 D, they're just too tight. CG, but in excellent shape and lightly worn.

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, 44*

A fair bit of wear to this one, but I'm selling it cheap for someone who might be wanting something he won't have to fuss over. The pictures show the issues: a couple of misaligned threads on the lapel, the top button stitched through the lapel, and some wear to the cuff points. There is also a fair bit of shine, but it's fishing-cruise worthy and cheap. You might be able to recoup the cost, or even profit, selling the monogrammed buttons.

24" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 31.5" boc

$20 shipped. *$16.*


*Brooks Brothers Special Order Gabardine Suit, ca. 42 R*

This is a great suit with wonderful details, but one significant flaw--a moth hole straight through the seat. I would think it definitely worth a reweave since the jacket tails should cover the spots in normal use. Working cuffs, braces buttons, etc. The tailoring suggests an athletic fit.

23" ptp, 20" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc
17" (34") waist, 30" inseam

Given the flaw, $40 shipped. *$32.*


*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $80.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $115.*


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $26.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$45.*


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.$20.[/B]
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.Free with another item.[/B]


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*$32.*


----------



## Patrick06790

Lands End ribbon belts size M — two of 'em for a double sawbuck. 



Florsheim black pebble grain gunboats with the coveted Death Heel — $35



And all kinds of other stuff, including a Brooks summer jacket I can't believe nobody has grabbed. Feel free to make offers, I need to get this stuff out of my house.


----------



## Steve Smith

All but Robert Talbott sold.



Steve Smith said:


> Reductions.
> 
> Prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails.
> 
> 1. J Crew Wingtips, brown, size 9 1/2 M, Dark Chestnut, big gunboat soles. Very good overall condition, a couple of rough spots (pictured) on the soles. These cost $168 from J Crew. I sell them for just $28.>>>$26***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 2. Allen Solly repp tie. Made in US of English material. Classic. 3.5x57. $10.>>>$9
> 
> 
> 3. Fantastic Norman Hilton sport coat. 2 Button, single vent, darted. This would have a home in my closet if it were my size. Excellent condition and really a striking jacket. 43R. Chest 22.5, Sh 19.5, Sl 23, L 31. $42.>>>$38***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 4. Southwick 3 roll 2 sack Sport Coat. Single vent. Like new. Made in US. Measures Ch 23, Sleeve 24, Shoulder 19, Length 31. Seems like about a 43R give or take an inch. $35.>>>$30***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 5. Yellow Brooks Brothers made in US Supima OCBD. Excellent condition. How can you pass up this staple item at this price? 16-33. $19.>>>$17
> 
> 
> 6. Robert Talbott Best of Class shirt. Made in US. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. 17-35. Beautiful shirt. $20.>>>$18


----------



## DFPyne

1. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

2. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$20 Shipped]

3. Brown Brooks Brothers 346 Large Pima Cotton Polo
[$25 Shipped]

4. Royal Blue Brooks Brothers 346 Medium Jersey Cotton Polo
[$25]

5. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$15 Shipped]

6. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie - 100% Kyoto Silk
This is a super cool emblematic tie, I just have to many and have a general aversion to black
[$15 Shipped]

7. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

8. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$25 Shipped]

9. I also have a pair of Brooks Brothers Stone Hudson Advantage Chinos and Blue/Grey Clark Advantage Chinos. They are sized 37W, ~28 Inseam. They are the standard advantage chinos, but if anybody wants picture i'll take them.
[$20 for one, $35 for both]

Brooks Brothers ~41R Red, White & Blue Seersucker 3/2 Sack Jacket - SOLD
Brooks Brothers 41S/36W Light Grey 3/2 Sack Suit - SOLD
Langrock of Princeton 3/2 Sack Bottle Green Blazer - SOLD
16.5-4 All Cotton Blue Graph Shirt - SOLD
16.5-3 All Cotton Lilac Banker Stripe Shirt - SOLD

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates, and price drops!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Here are the jackets (and a suit!) from 32rollandrock--coats and sweaters still to come!​*
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers![/CENTER]
> 
> *1) Beautiful 3-button Harris Tweed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) H. Freeman Spring/Summer suit*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *3) Terrific Hunting Tweed!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 4) Hickey Freeman for Saks
> 
> This is another lovely Spring/Summer jacket! made by Hickey Freeman for Saks, this is 70% silk, 30% wool. This is half-canvassed and fully lined; it is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has a beautiful drape and hand, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This was made in the USA, and is the "Diplomat" model.
> 
> Asking *$35, or offer*
> 
> *Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 21 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Original vintage and POSSIBLY UNWORN "Mad Men" "Keywate" jacket*
> 
> This might be an orphaned suit jacket, but not obviously so.... and, in any case, its solid 1960's light navy colour together with its buttons mean that this could readily be used as a blazer, especially if you switch the buttons for more blazer appropriate ones, either gold, pewter, silver--or even horn. UPDATE: On closer examination this jacket is almost certainly unworn; this inclines me to think that this was not originally part of a suit, but is a blazer.
> 
> The lapels of the jacket are wonderfully narrow, as are the flaps of the pockets. This also has classic two-button cuffs, is half-lined, and has side vents. This is in excellent condition, and is possibly unworn--the two front flap pockets are still basted shut, and there's no discolouration to the basting tape.
> 
> Asking *$35, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Cotton tweed jacket by Polo*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> If you don't have a brown herringbone Harris Tweed in your wardrobe... why? This is one of the classic menswear staples, and everyone should have one. This one is lovely; a classic herringbone with four metal-shanked button cuffs, a half-lining, and a single vent. It's half-canvassed and made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$35, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Stafford brown herringbone tweed*
> 
> A decent, basic brown herringbone tweed from Stafford. Half-lined, metal-shanked buttons, single vent, and in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$20, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, but please see Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2


----------



## a4audi08

anyone post sz 10 shell?


----------



## DFPyne

A little bit of a long wish list, but my PayPal slush fund is burning a hole in my pocket. I am looking for:
- 42R Hunter Green 3/2 Blazer
- 42R 3/2 Seersucker Suit
- Cheap knock-around 42R 3/2 Flannel Blazer
- 8.5 Brown Longwings
- 8.5 Black Captoes

Any help or leads would be appreciated


----------



## TweedyDon

*Gold-plated engine turned slide buckle from Brooks Brothers*

*CLAIMED!*

*I hardly ever use this, preferring my inherited BB buckle instead, so this classic trad. accessory is available here!*

It's a gold-plated engine-turned slide buckle from Brooks Brothers, in excellent condition. The face measures 1 1/4" by 1 3/4". It has been engraved, as shown. My guess is that this could be buffed out by a good jeweler, but owing to the smallness of the cartouche I would advise against this, as it might affect the engine turned pattern surrounding it. In any case, given what these initials are you might like to leave them in any case... Plus, in my experience no-one even notices what initials are on one's buckle...

This buckle fits a standard 1" belt strap from Brooks, Tiffany, and the like.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## M. Morgan

NWT gray half-zip sweater from Polo Ralph Lauren. Size L, 100% cotton.
$24 shipped in US
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/img3640ft.jpg/

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/Orvis light tweed (or some kind of blend -- fabric not marked), made in U.S.A. Two-button jacket. Recently dry cleaned.

Measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 23"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19"

$14 shipped US

White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been dry-cleaned. In good shape other than some very small, faint gray marks (impossible to capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.

$9.50 including US shipping.

https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/

Gap cotton blue and white striped shirt, marked size Large. 
$9 including US shipping
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img3302cd.jpg/


----------



## nmcheese

FS: Like new Nordstrom trench coat - 44R - $60 shipped to your door via USPS Priority Mail.

This is a barely if ever worn, with all the trappings, full length trench coat. 
- The shell is 65/35 poly/cotton. 
- The inner lining is 100% cotton in an understated tartan. 
- The zip out insulation liner is 70/30 wool/rayon and in mint shape. 
- The paper package of replacement buttons and buckle is still in the pocket.

https://www.maslows.net/sales/trench.jpg
https://www.maslows.net/sales/trenchtag.jpg


----------



## AlanC

8.5D shoe lot, great foundation for a spring/summer casual shoe wardrobe.

*Allen Edmonds* saddles
*Land's End white* bucs

I would prefer to sell these two pairs together as a lot.

Asking $60 delivered CONUS for both pairs

*Allen Edmonds* saddles (unsure of model name)
Size 8.5D
Vibram soles
Condition: Good, some spotting to the nubuck, plenty of wear in the soles, great knockabout shoes. These have had a tongue pad added, but if this doesn't work for you it should be a relatively easy fix to peel it off (I've done this before with success)

https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4417s.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img4418m.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img4419b.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img4421ln.jpg/

*Land's End* white bucs
Size: 8.5D
Vibram soles
Condition: Uppers are solid with some breaking in/soiling consistent with white bucs. The Vibram soles are in immaculate condition, literally looking new. Overall condition is very good.

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img4423hu.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/img4424pp.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img4426u.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4427y.jpg/

Shoe trees are for display purposes only, and are not included.


----------



## Patrick06790

Lots more pix of 9D Florsheim gunboats


----------



## LouB

BB Uni-stripe - Sold, thanks!


----------



## Jovan

Steve Smith said:


> I am a major offender if that is the policy. I have always thought that posting sold notifications clogged up the thread.


 Better than clogging up your inbox. 

It's more of a friendly suggestion than anything.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The remaining items from 32rollandrock/ Tweedydon Sale 1--now with price drops! *

Ple*ase PM with interest and offers--and offers welcome!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.*

*1) 44L Land's End cord jacket*

*(Previously listed--here with a further price drop!)*

This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $28 > 25 or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2










   

SWEATERS:

*1) Size L Beautiful Pendleton Aran sweater. *

*(Previously listed--here with a further price drop!)*

This is beautiful! No country of origin listed, but it's almost certainly made in the USA. This has a slipped stitch on the shoulder, and some small bits of green wool fluff on one arms from the J. Peterman that it was stored with that will come off easily; the tag is also off on one side. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $24 > 22, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 24
Length: 26
Sleeve: 36










  

*2) J. Peterman Equadorian cardigan*

*(Previously listed--here with a further price drop!)*

This originally cost a fortune, but you're getting it here cheaply, in part because I can't be bothered to think of the sort of backstory that J. Peterman's catalogue specialized in for its clothing and which pushes it into the three figures price range! BUT, this is a lovely thick, heavy cardigan with very functional pockets from the famed J. Peterman Co. of Lexington, in excellent condition, and I'm...

*Asking just $21 > 19, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 27
Sleeve: 36


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks grey seersucker jacket 40L


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring coats, and XS and S Made in England and USA NWT Commando sweaters!*

*The last few things from 32rollandrock are here!*

These sweaters would be perfect if you're outfitting a hobbit army, or are yourself a Smaller Trad!

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWT XS Commando sweaters--Made in England*

I have two of these available in size XS WITHOUT chest patches (one is missing its tags, but it is NOS), ,and 1 available in XS WITH chest patches.

These are a lovely dark military brown, and come complete with shoulder and elbow patches and epaulets; the epaulets are functional and secured by velcro. The sweaters are 100% wool exterior, and the patches are 67/33 poly/cotton. These sweaters are lined inside with Gore Windstopper Fabric, which makes them very warm, if a trifle rustly! (Windstopper seems to be similar to Goretex, but I don't think it's actually made by Goretex.)

These are all NWT, except for the one missing its tags, although this is also new.

*Asking $30 each, or offer. *

*Tagged XS (32 -34) these measure:*

Chest: 15 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Length (BOC) 20 1/2
Shoulder: 16 1/2










     

*With chest patches:*



*2) NWT Size S Commando sweater, made in USA*

This sweater is very similar to the XS sweaters listed above, although there is only one available. This is a military brown, and has the Windstopper system. It is NWT, BUT please note that the size tag inside is almost detached.

Unlike the XS sweaters, this is made from a blend of wool and acrylic; the patches are polycotton.

*Asking $28, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chst: 16 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Length (BOC): 24 1/2
Shoulder: 17 3/4










 

*COATS!*

*1) Tradly Arch Wilson coat with crosshatch weave*

This is a lovely coat, whcih I suspect dates from the 1960s... although persons better at decoding Union labels could tell this for sure! This coat is half-canvassed and fully libed, and has the classic tradly two button cuff. It also has a lovely and typically 1960s dark brown "crosshatch" fabric, which I haven't seen in a coat past the early 1970s. This coat also has a hook vent, and is in excellent condition. It was, of course, made in the USA.

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 40 1/2










   

*2) Lovely Spring coat--The "Compass Coat"*

This s a great coat for Spring! Wool with a "Zepel" coating, this is a great Spring-ly glen plaid. It comes complete with a zip-in liner for extra warmth, has lapped seams on the arms, and has a hook vent. It also has deep slash pockets on the front, and a single vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is missing a front button, and it needs a dry-clean to freshen it up, so I would rate it as being in Good/Very Good condition. But these flaws are minor and easily fixed. But, they are there, and so it's just

*$30, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: c. 25 / 16 3/4 armpit to cuff.
Shoulder: Raglan cut, so NA
Length: 38 1/4


----------



## EastVillageTrad

J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
$40










Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33 
Good condition
$10









BB University Thin Royal Blue Repp
$10

PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - LARGE
$12









Lands End Coral Polin Trousers - pleated 
38L inseam 30
$10

















NWOT J.Press Seersucker Plaid 'crash' 41R 
$50









BB Raw Silk Sportcoat 3/2 Sack - 40R 
Very good cond.
$25

















Camel Colored Huntington Sportcoat 40R - in good condition, missing a button, still a good knock around jacket
$12


----------



## TweedyDon

*$40 Hand-tailored, Fully Canvassed Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*

*Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$40, or offer*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32


----------



## DavidW

Any US Navy Veterans out there? I have a nice set of Waterbury brass US Navy blazer buttons. Eagle holding an anchor partially surrounded by what I assume is an oak leaf garland. Very nice but I don't feel right wearing them, not being a Navy vet. $15 shipped CONUS. Pm me if interested. 
David​


----------



## mhj

Everything is still available. The shirts are actually burgundy as stated despite the washed out color from my pictures.



mhj said:


> Here's a selection for the plus sized preppy:
> 
> *Lands End Hyde Park Red University Stripe-size 16.5/34*-100% must iron cotton. Stripes are about 1/8"-$25 Shipped to CONUS
> 
> 334 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Red Butcher Stripe Shirt-Size 17/34* -Stripes are about 3/8-100% must iron Supima cotton, made in USA $25 Shipped to CONUS. I just picked this up on the forum recently but it's a little too bold for my taste:
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Wingtip-Size 11 EEE $75 Shiped to CONUS Only worn a few times. I bought them too small and couldn't return them because I stupidly wore them outside. Full leather sole, Goodyear welted:
> 
> 347 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> This is a stock photo
> 
> 
> 18429-05 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> *All offers will be considered.*


----------



## closerlook

EastVillageTrad said:


> J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
> $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33
> Good condition
> $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB University Thin Royal Blue Repp
> $10
> 
> PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - LARGE
> $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Coral Polin Trousers - pleated
> 38L inseam 30
> $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWOT J.Press Seersucker Plaid 'crash' 41R
> $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Raw Silk Sportcoat 3/2 Sack - 40R
> Very good cond.
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Colored Huntington Sportcoat 40R - in good condition, missing a button, still a good knock around jacket
> $12


measurements on those coats?
thanks!


----------



## closerlook

*MORE SPORT COATS!*

*Phoenix Made in USA*
Patch pocket
herringbone tweed coat

$50 Shipped CONUS

Approximate Measurements:

shoulders 17.5in
chest20in
sleeve 22.5in plus 1in on right sleeve and plus 2in on the left sleeve
lenth from boc 27 1/2in


























*Polo Ralph Lauren 
*Blue Label
3/ 2.5 Sack with 3 Patch Pockets
Claimed

*Burberry Golden Brown* and Navy (or black, but i think its navy) SC

$50 Shipped CONUS

Approximate measurements: 

shoulders 19in (an inch wider than usual because they slope perfectly for a very elegant look. If usually an 18in shoulder, this should work nice.)
chest 21.25in
length from boc 30.25in
sleeve 23.5in +2in


















*Brooks Brothers Black Camel Hair Coat
*tagged 38R

$45 Shipped CONUS

Approximate Measurements:

Shoulders 18in
Chest 20in
sleeve 23in +2in
length from boc 30in


























*Vintage Stanley Blacker Tweed
*Get a load of this wonderful colourway!

CLAIMED.










*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
PLAID SWEATER*
*THIS IS A TRUE GEM
*
I'm only selling this because I have two.
Wonderful Lambswool Alpaca mix!
Worn only a few times.

Size M, but is more like a generous Small.

*Asking $35 shipped conus
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit:22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from collar: 24in





*Jos A Bank Herringbone Tweed
*Pretty much a standard staple if you don't have it already
tagged 40S

Shoulders 18.5in
Chest 21.5in
sleeve 22.5in + 2in
length from boc 28.5in

$40 shipped CONUS


















BROOKS BROTHERS CHARCOAL SUIT
EXCELLENT CONDITION VINTAGE
2 button sleeve
BRACES BUTTONS INSTALLED
a very supple wool

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Shoulders: 17 3/4in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in + 2in to take out
Length from boc: 29.5
Pants waist: 37in/38in (with a little to take out, or can be taken in safely)
Pants length: 27.5in, but with a whopping 3in to take out

*Asking Just $45 Shipped 
*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I have a Ben Silver light blue, saddle shouldered crewneck Scottish cashmere sweater sized large (24" ptp, 27" boc, and about 34"-35" sleeve length) that I'll put the pictures up for later, and a pair of 7.5D tan full strap penny moccasins called Drifters; hand lasted, made in the US, good quality, soles solid as a rock, but needing new heel caps. I will be asking $40 for the sweater and $35 for the shoes if anyone wants to pm me with advance interest until I get the pictures up.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
$35









BB Hunter Green plaid sport shirt - MED
SOLD










Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33 
Good condition
$10









BB University Thin Royal Blue Repp
sold

PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$12









Lands End Coral Polin Trousers - pleated 
38L inseam 30
$10

















NWOT J.Press Seersucker Plaid 'crash' 41R 
$50
Chest 44ish
Shoulders 18+ish
Sleeve 25
Length 31ish









BB Raw Silk Sportcoat 3/2 Sack - 40R (tagged 39R)
Very good cond.
sold

















Camel Colored Huntington Sportcoat 40R - in good condition, missing a button, still a good knock around jacket
$12 (at this price no measurements)

Prices exclude S&H.


----------



## jfkemd

*price drop on the parkas*



jfkemd said:


> a couple of parkas and a talbott repp tie
> 
> *Vintage Robert Talbott Repp Tie
> Royal Airforce colors*
> $15 shipped CONUS
> no noted structural issues
> SOLD PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage REI Co op Parka*
> no inner lining--very apt for spring
> very good condition
> sized Large
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length from the bottom of the hood: 31.5
> sleeves: 25-26
> *$40 Shipped>>25>>$20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REI Parka*
> seems newer than the above red one
> also in very good condition
> sized Medium
> has inner flannel lining
> very much like a LLB Baystate Parka
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24-25
> *$40 shipped>>$25>>$20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Oops, sorry about the copy/paste mistake.

*Ben Silver Scottish Cashmere, L*

No flaws and in very good shape with only a very light pilling which is common after a few wearings.

24" ptp, 27" boc, 34"-35" sleeve

$40 shipped.














[/URL]

*Drifters Full Strap Penny Mocs, 7 1/2 D*

There is a little of what appears to be water spotting and the usual signs of use, and they need the heel caps changed out, but they are otherwise in good shape for a quality pair of defunct vintage USA handsewns. The soles are solid as a rock and the uppers are of a sturdy full grain calf.

$35 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lot of BB Repp ties, Christy's Houndstooth Ivy Cap*

Up for sale are...

*Lot of three Brooks Brothers Repp Ties*
https://img823.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes004.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes005.jpg/
Tie #1: 50% silk, 50% wool. 3.25" wide. Made in England.
Tie #2. 100% silk 3.25" wide. Made in USA.
Tie #3: 100% silk, 3" wide. Made in USA.

Looking for *$40 *for the lot, shipped CONUS.

*Christy's Houndstooth Wool Ivy Cap - Size Large*
I bought this off the exchange a few months ago, and it's a little small for my head, so I'm putting it back out there. I believe I paid about* $22 *for it, so that's what I'm asking.
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes044.jpg/ https://img857.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes045.jpg/


----------



## adt11

Southwick, 3/2 charcoal w/ light gray windowpane and brown overcheck w/ pleated trousers. Purchase a while ago from the thrift exchange but is just too short in the sleeves to work for me. A gorgeous suit and in excellent condition. – $60 shipped



Coat 
Chest (P2P) – 21.75”
Shoulders – 18”
Length – 31”
Sleeves – 23” (+ about 2.5” to let)

Pants
Waist – 17.25”
Inseam – 31.5” w/ 1.5” cuff (+1.5” to let)
Outseam – 43”


----------



## zbix

*some drops*

$14 for either shirt

1) BB Blue Striped. 15-32 100% Cotton. Made in the USA.

https://img823.imageshack.us/i/striped.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/stripedtag.jpg/https://img812.imageshack.us/i/stripedbutton.jpg/

2) BB Blue Striped. 15-32/33 100% Cotton. Non-Iron.

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/stripedni.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/stripednitag.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/stripednibutton.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers NWT Odd Jacket 44L - $45 shipped

23.5" pit to pit; 26" sleeve; 33" jacket length

https://img228.imageshack.us/i/img5578f.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img5583ua.jpg/https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img5575z.jpg/

The Grey/Green one might be a tad more trim than the Orange.

4) Harris Tweed 2B Blazer by VanCort ~38-40R Burnt Orange
21" Pit to Pit
18" Shoulders
24.75" Sleeves
30" Length
20.5" Waist

$25 Shipped
https://img850.imageshack.us/i/orange1.jpg/https://img853.imageshack.us/i/orange5.jpg/https://img10.imageshack.us/i/orange6y.jpg/
https://img263.imageshack.us/i/orange2l.jpg/https://img15.imageshack.us/i/orange3k.jpg/

5) Harris Tweed 2B Blazer by William James Co For The Natural Shoulder ~38-40R Snake Green
21" Pit to Pit
17.5" Shoulders
24.5" Sleeves
30.5" Length
19.5" Waist

$25 Shipped
https://img690.imageshack.us/i/grey1r.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/grey2w.jpg/https://img200.imageshack.us/i/grey3u.jpg/
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/grey4f.jpg/https://img545.imageshack.us/i/grey5.jpg/

Also at almost the same size is

6) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed - Dark Grey Glen Plaid - Half Lined 
21" Pit to Pit
18" Shoulders
25" Sleeves
31.5" Length

$40 Shipped
https://img715.imageshack.us/i/brooks1m.jpg/https://img708.imageshack.us/i/brooks3.jpg/https://img845.imageshack.us/i/brooks4.jpg/


----------



## adt11

BB Makers Brooksease, 3/2 dark navy pinstripe suit w/ flat-front trousers. Purchased this from the thrift exchange but the pants are too big for me. In good condition. - $40 shipped




Jacket
Chest (P2P) - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18"
Length (BOC) - 32"
Sleeves - 25" (+1" to let)
Pants
Waist - 18.5"
Inseam - 31" w/ 1.5" cuff (+1" to let)
Outseam - 44"


----------



## TweedyDon

The J. Peterman cardigan has been claimed; the XS sweater with chest patches has been claimed PP, as has the S commando sweater. Thanks!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Brooks Brothers Jacket
*40% silk, 40% linen, 20% wool
lightweight, slubby herringbone pattern
1/4 lined, two button, darted, made in the USA
tagged 45 reg
measurements: 23.5" across the chest, 24.5" sleeves, 19" across the shoulders, 31.75" bottom collar to hem.
$40 shipped/offers

*Allez Cricket Sweater
*
Allez makes great cricket gear including sweaters for a number of county teams.
This one is cream with blue trim, all wool, great condition and made in the UK
It has three eagles on the chest, and is tagged a size 44
$25 shipped conus or offer

finally a price drop on this:



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Southwick 3/2 Tweed Sack*A very nice light brown/green herringbone tweed,
> I'm guessing a size 42R or 42L
> 22" chest, 18 shoulders, 26.5 sleeve, 31.75 long
> $30 shipped/offer/trades
> 
> larger:


----------



## mhj

BB sold

Another item to add: Lands End Original Oxford Blue University Stripe 16.5 x 34 $20 shipped CONUS



mhj said:


> Everything is still available. The shirts are actually burgundy as stated despite the washed out color from my pictures.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A couple things to add:

Two pairs of Bills M2 Original Twills
I bought these secondhand, and the 34" waist combined with the m2 fit is just too big for me, so I'm hoping to subsidize a pair of 32" m2s with these.
One in the classic khaki color, the other in "mushroom", a nice dark olive/brown color.
Please excuse the innaccurate color n my pictures, better color pics on Bill's website:.
Both are size 34 waist, hemmed to a long 35" inseam without cuffs.
The waist measures 16" across the top, but perhaps due to the high rise they fit big on me (and other pants with that measurement don't even fit me).

Great condition, save for a bit of wear at the buttonhole, and a heavy crease.

asking $40 shipped each, but open to offers.

labels:

I also have this made in England, Burberry single breasted raincoat.
Bought some time ago from Tweedydon, never fit, and only ended up using it once for a halloween costume.
It's in rough, but charming condition (tweedy made this very clear and detailed it all to great length when I bought it from him). One button chipped, frayed cuffs etc.
Fits in the 38-40, regular-to-short range.

Searching my (rather extensive) paypal history with the Don, it looks as if I paid $30 for it, so that's what I'll ask.

*sold!*


----------



## mhj

BB sold.

Another item to add: 
*Lands End Original Oxford Blue University Stripe 16.5 x 34* in unopened plastic wrap with tags. $20 Shipped to CONUS.



mhj said:


> Here's a selection for the plus sized preppy:
> 
> *Lands End Hyde Park Red University Stripe-size 16.5/34*-100% must iron cotton. Stripes are about 1/8"-$25 Shipped to CONUS
> 
> 334 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Red Butcher Stripe Shirt-Size 17/34* -Stripes are about 3/8-100% must iron Supima cotton, made in USA $25 Shipped to CONUS. I just picked this up on the forum recently but it's a little too bold for my taste:
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Florsheim Imperial Burgundy Wingtip-Size 11 EEE $75 Shiped to CONUS Only worn a few times. I bought them too small and couldn't return them because I stupidly wore them outside. Full leather sole, Goodyear welted:
> 
> 347 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> This is a stock photo
> 
> 
> 18429-05 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> *All offers will be considered.*


----------



## closerlook

*Measurements Have Been Added to my sport coats post.

PLEASE SEE ABOVE*


----------



## Pugin

Pugin said:


> Having been on the forum for about a year, I am now ready for a closet cleaning. Below are several gems -- including two recent immaculate Chipps, two Langrocks, a Norman Hilton, an awesome J.Press wide-wale cord sport coat, a *Savile Row* sack, and more.
> 
> Drops! Offers are most welcome -- I am especially interested in bundling items!
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Black Watch scarf*
> $15 <- $18
> Made in Scotland
> 50" x 11" with 2" fringe
> 
> 
> *
> Portolano knitted cashmere cap*
> $18 <- $20
> Better for a smaller head
> 
> 
> *Blaze Orange Blazer for Summer*
> $22 <- $25
> 3/2. Undarted. Unlined. Cotton Blend
> 17" Shoulders
> 29" Length BOC
> 24.5" Sleeves
> 20" Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> *
> J.Press Japan Blazer*
> $60 <- $65
> Excellent quality and details. Three patch pockets. 3/2. Undarted. Hook Vent.
> 16.75" Shoulders
> 28" Length BOC
> 23" Sleeves
> 20.5" Pit-to-pit
> 
> *
> J.Press Double Breasted Doe Skin Flannel*
> $60 <- $65
> Lapped seams.
> 17" Shoulders
> 30.25" Length BOC
> 24" Sleeves
> 20.5 Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> J.Press Wide Wale Corduroy Sport Coat
> $60 <- $65
> Excellent condition except for some slight staining the leather buttons have left on the surrounding material. V. minor and would probably come out with some gentle scrubbing.
> 17.25 Shoulders
> 28.25 Length from back of collar
> 24" Sleeves
> 20.5" Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> *Langrock Gray Herringbone*
> $37 <- $40
> 3/2. Undarted. Hook vent. Lapped seams.
> 17" Shoulders
> 29.25" Length BOC
> 24.25" Sleeves
> 21" Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> *Langrock Cashmere*
> $10
> Got this from TweedyDon and putting it back up
> Very soft cashmere. 3/2 roll. Hook vent. Superb in every respect
> 17.34" Shoulder
> 30" Length BOC
> 24" Sleeve
> 21" Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> *Majer Check*
> $35 <- $40
> Beautiful material, probably a silk-wool blend. Fine lining. Mother-of-pearl buttons
> One sleeve has been opened but can be stitched shut by any seamstress.
> 19" Shoulders
> 30" Length BOC
> 22" Chest
> 24" Sleeve
> 
> 
> *Savile Row undarted sack! by Maurice Sedwell
> *$80 <- $85
> Cashmere Houndstooth-beautiful. Side vents. Two button.
> 17" Shoulders
> 29.5" Length BOC
> 24.75" Sleeves
> 19" Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> *Custom Norman Hilton Tweed*
> $35 <- $45
> Undarted. Beautifully tailored.
> Slight repair to weave (pictured).
> 18.75" Shoulders
> 30.25" Length BOC
> 24.25" Sleeves
> 21" Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> *Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers Gray Cashmere Herringbone*
> $60 <- $65
> 3/2 roll. Patch pockets. Lapped seams.
> 18" Shoulders
> 30" Length BOC
> 24" Sleeve
> 20.5" Pit-to-pit
> 
> 
> *Southwick suit*
> Gray herringbone with fine coloration.
> 3/2. Undarted. Minor moth bite near crotch.
> $30 <- $35
> 18" Shoulders
> 30" Length BOC
> 24.75" Sleeves
> 21" Pit-to-pit
> 33" Waist
> 29" Inseam
> [URL=https://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/pugin_photos/Closet%20Cleaning/?action=view&current=DSCN0122.jpg]


12345


----------



## Keydet

*Allen Edmonds Brewster/Aristorcraft Bit Loafer/Two Leather Jackets/Polo Blazer/Cricketeer Sack/Ties*

Not everything is strictly trad, but certainly in the neighborhood. Offers are welcome. All prices include shipping CONUS. International shipping considered if you pay difference.

*Allen Edmonds Brewster Split Toe Blucher--10.5 A--$40*

Beautiful Split Toe Blucher in brown. Good condition. Inside looks like the shoes were barely worn.





































*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Black Silver Bit Loafer--8 C/A--$25*

Silver bit loafer. Small nick in leather on one side. Otherwise good shape.



















*Adler B-52 Bomber/Flight Jacket w/ zip in pile liner and button-in neck liner. Size L. $40 *

Really a nice and versatile jacket. Clearly been around a while, so normal and expected wear/distressing on leather. Otherwise in great condition.

Measurements:

P2P: 23.25"
Sleeve: 25"
Bottom Collar/Hem: 26"
Top Collar/Hem: 29"
Shoulders: 18"























































*Polo Ralph Lauren Coral Shorts. Size 35/Inseam 9" --$15*

Perfect for summer.

Waist: 17 7/8










*Hunt Club Leather Jacket -44 Reg. $35*

For some reason I couldn't leave these jackets alone today. Perhaps it was the cold weather. Either way, another great jacket. Note the lining.

Measurements:

P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Bottom of Collar/Hem: 26"
Shoulders: 21"



















*Saddlebred (Belk brand) Spring Weight Blue windbreaker--XLT--$30*

I am considering keeping this because it fits me, but thought if someone was interested they might enjoy it.

Measurements:

P2P: 28"
Sleeve (from collar): 35"
Length: 33"



















*Cricketeer 3/2 Sack w/ Mother of Pearl Buttons and Duck Lining. $30*

By far the most "trad" appropriate item I snagged today. The lining really makes the jacket (ducks in flight). Note two things: 1) small discoloration on sleeve (may come out, I didn't attempt). It is shown in picture but is not nearly as noticeable in person as in picture. 2) each sleeve is missing one button. Unfortunately not the same button, so one would either need to be moved to be symetrical, or both could be removed. Color is olive. Light enough weight to be appropriate for spring/summer/fall.

Measurements:

P2P: 23.75"

Sleeve: 24.5"

Shoulder: 19"

Length 30"





































*Several Ties---$7 each or 2 for $10. *

Bert Pulitzer-3.5"/57"

Gitman Bros.-4" x 56"

Roberts-3.75"/58"

Robert Talbott-3" x 58"


----------



## tonylumpkin

A couple nice pair of shoes.

First is a pair Hanover shell cordovan brogued cap toes. These are size 10 C/E and have developed an absolutely beautiful patina. They probably started as burgundy, but have aged to a rich caramely brown. The soles have plenty of wear remaining and taps have been added to the heels, which still have wear remaining on the underlying lifts. Asking $85 shipped CONUS.











Also a nice pair of vintage French Shriner tan, pebble grain longwings in the hard to find size of 7.5 D. These are stamped as factory damaged and I have included a picture of what I believe to be the flaw, which is a a bunching of the leather in the heel area of one shoe. Other than they they are in excellent used condition. The triple leather soles have tons ofwear remaining and the heels are also in good condition. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops and a couple of new items

Huntington 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket, worsted wool blazer. Great TNSIL jacket - natural shoulders, sack cut, 3 patch, hook vent, lapped back seam, single vent, 2B on the sleeves, and half canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulder: 20
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30

Price: $32.00<<38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hunter Haig featherweight 3/2 sack tweed. Another great TNSIL jacket. No padding in the shoulders, sack cut, 3/2 roll, 2B on sleeves, hook vent, and full canvass. Made in USA. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 40R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25.25"
BOC: 30.25"

Price: $32.00<<38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End "loafer brush-off" belt. Brass hardware. Brown in color. Very good condition.

Tagged: 34 (for someone with a 32 waist)

Price: $7.00<<9.00<<11.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


1. True vintage Viyella narrow tie. Condition is virtually new. No signs of wear or other flaws. Gordon plaid. 55% wool/45% cotton. 2 1/4" x 52" $13.00; SOLD, PP


2. Unworn Jos A Bank heavy wool challis plaid. Excellent, unworn condition. I've never felt a wool challis tie this heavy. 3 3/8" x 54" 15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad 


3. Unworn Frathmore wool plaid tie. 100% new wool. Cloth made in Scotland. 3 1/4" x 57" $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


4. Michelson's of London for Harrod's. Pure wool and Angora blend. Made in England. Texture is a bit fuzzy because of the Angora. Vintage with minor use, but no flaws. 3 1/8" x 53" $15.00; SOLD, PP


5. Lands End Charter Collection wool challis emblematic. 100% wool. Hand made USA. Worn, but no flaws. 3 1/8" x 56" $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad 


Sebago Campsides casual bluchers. Classic style - better than Bean bluchers. Saddle tan in color. Condition is very good - some minor wear, but no scratches, etc., to the uppers. Soles are in excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged size: 10W (E width)
Outsole length: 11 13/16"
Outsole width: 4"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## closerlook

PRL sweater in plaid now claimed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers "346" 3-patch University Blazer, 43 R*

Excellent condition and quality; for those who may not know, "346" was BB's designation for their higher end garments prior to the outlet era. The color is a bit more subdued than these pictures show.

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30.5" length boc

$40 shipped.


Please make offers on these items remaining below. At least one has been claimed but not followed up on within the past 24 hrs, and several have active interest. If there is something you want, offer and claim it.

*Fantastic Vintage Corbin Tweed for The English Shop Princeton, 39-40R *

Beautiful glen check tweed in excellent condition throughout. Like new old stock; beautifully tailored, canvassed, and very soft shouldered.

21.5" chest ptp, 18" shoulders, 24.25" sleeves, 30.5" length boc

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*English Shop Princeton Forest Green Blazer, 45-46R *

Also beautifully tailored and in excellent condition. Having picked up half a dozen or so jackets now from The English Shop, I have developed a very high regard for the standards of quality and style they seem to have held, of which these are shining examples.

24.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves (2.5"-3" to let out), 31" length boc

$45 shipped. *$40.*<<Claimed, pending notification.


*Footjoy Burgundy Tassel Loafers, 9.5 E*

Yes, the good ol' Footjoy USA that was once an easy rival to Alden, AE, or any of the rest of them. These are in good condition with lots of life left: the usual scratches, scuffs, and dings consistent with use, but nothing especially conspicuous and nothing that regular shoe care won't handle. (The second photo is the only one that seems to have really captured the color well.)

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*Norman Hilton Hopsack Windowpane Sportcoat, 43 Long*

This one is in really great condition, and clean, and beautifully trad tailored as only Norman Hilton does. Lapped seams throughout, hooked vent, and a fantastic lapel structure and roll. It is half-lined and canvassed, of course, and I've included a couple of pictures showing the two pulls I found--they are very minor, as you see, and both on the right side--on the back by the pit and on the upper sleeve--also toward the back.

23.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" length boc

$50 shipped. *$42.*


*Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*

This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)

$50 shipped. *$45.*


*E.T. Wright Navy/Bone Saddle Oxfords, 10.5 B*

Worn a handful of times; they are fully leather-lined with an orthotic insole. Insignificant marks consistent with use.

$45 shipped. *$36.*


*Johnson & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers, 10.5 B/2A*

Also worn a handful of times. Insignificant marks consistent with use; no scratches, dings, or scuffs.

$50 shipped. *$40.*
(Both pairs of 10.5 Bs $84 shipped. *$70.*)


*Hanover L.B. Sheppard Longwings, 8 D/B*

I got these for myself, but, as an 8.5 D, they're just too tight. CG, but in excellent shape and lightly worn.

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, 44*

A fair bit of wear to this one, but I'm selling it cheap for someone who might be wanting something he won't have to fuss over. The pictures show the issues: a couple of misaligned threads on the lapel, the top button stitched through the lapel, and some wear to the cuff points. There is also a fair bit of shine, but it's fishing-cruise worthy and cheap. You might be able to recoup the cost, or even profit, selling the monogrammed buttons.

24" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 31.5" boc

$20 shipped. *$16.*


*Brooks Brothers Special Order Gabardine Suit, ca. 42 R*

This is a great suit with wonderful details, but one significant flaw--a moth hole straight through the seat. I would think it definitely worth a reweave since the jacket tails should cover the spots in normal use. Working cuffs, braces buttons, etc. The tailoring suggests an athletic fit.

23" ptp, 20" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc
17" (34") waist, 30" inseam

Given the flaw, $40 shipped. *$32.*


*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $80.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $115.*


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $26.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

This is a rarely seen item from BB's Hand Tailored line. I picked this up a couple of months ago and have been holding on to it as a curiosity. Within a week or so of finding it, AlanC ran across his first one as well, and then I have since picked up one in my size, so I'm ready to pass it along. It's in beautiful shape, but a hanger did slip behind the lining and loosen a bit of the stitching tacking the lining to the bottom on the left hand side--a simple fix for your tailor or alterations person and couldn't be more than a few dollars. It is a classic sack in a very nice fabric with very soft shoulders and has all of the quality you'd expect of a hand-tailored garment.

19.5" shoulders, 33" length boc, 26" sleeves, 23" ptp
19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam

Only $85 shipped!*>>>$45.*


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.$20.[/B]
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.Free with another item.[/B]


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*$32.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DFPyne

Still on my wish list. My PayPal slush fund is burning a hole in my pocket.
- 42R Hunter Green 3/2 Blazer
- 42R 3/2 Seersucker Suit
- Cheap knock-around 42R 3/2 Flannel Blazer
- 8.5 Brown Longwings
- 8.5 Black Captoes

Any help or leads would be appreciated


----------



## DoghouseReilly

tonylumpkin said:


> A couple nice pair of shoes.


Beautiful shoes!


----------



## AlanC

Price drop: $55 for both!



AlanC said:


> 8.5D shoe lot, great foundation for a spring/summer casual shoe wardrobe.
> 
> *Allen Edmonds* saddles
> *Land's End white* bucs
> 
> I would prefer to sell these two pairs together as a lot.
> 
> Asking $60 delivered CONUS for both pairs
> 
> *Allen Edmonds* saddles (unsure of model name)
> Size 8.5D
> Vibram soles
> Condition: Good, some spotting to the nubuck, plenty of wear in the soles, great knockabout shoes. These have had a tongue pad added, but if this doesn't work for you it should be a relatively easy fix to peel it off (I've done this before with success)
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4417s.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img4418m.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img4419b.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img4421ln.jpg/
> 
> *Land's End* white bucs
> Size: 8.5D
> Vibram soles
> Condition: Uppers are solid with some breaking in/soiling consistent with white bucs. The Vibram soles are in immaculate condition, literally looking new. Overall condition is very good.
> 
> https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img4423hu.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/img4424pp.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img4426u.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4427y.jpg/
> 
> Shoe trees are for display purposes only, and are not included.


----------



## closerlook

if they were a half size smaller alan.


----------



## brozek

***Sold - thanks!***

This is a pair of vintage Walk-over dirty bucks in size 10.5D that are in really fantastic condition - the original version of this pair, which was . They're made in the US with calfskin lining and goodyear welts. The uppers and inners are in fantastic shape, and the red brick soles have lots of life left in them. For a pair of vintage shoes, they honestly look like they've barely been worn. I have shoes that I've worn for a week that look worse than these.

I'm asking ***Sold - thanks!***, which is  about the price of a new pair of Bass bucks - these are much higher quality with better details, and made in the US by a company that's been making shoes since before the Revolutionary War.

Measurements:
Outsole length - 12 1/4"
Heel width - 3 1/8"
Forefoot width - 4 1/4"

(click the thumbnails for larger photos)

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/img2194na.jpg/ https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img2193pq.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img2190hg.jpg/

https://img851.imageshack.us/i/img2189m.jpg/ https://img4.imageshack.us/i/img2188sm.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/img2186v.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Those are great shoes, well worth it. I had a pair I bought in Boston in 1987 and it took Albuquerque, N.M. to finish them off.

Which is a story I will tell some other time.


----------



## Spats

*Norman Hilton blue hopsack blazer, 38S to 40s. A spring staple.*

Just in time for Spring! Size is about 38 to 40S but unmarked (mtm?); please check measurements. No reasonable offer rejected. If this fits you, I promise you will like it or your money back!!


Spats said:


> A beautiful Norman Hilton navy blue hopack blazer from Tony Lumpkin. I think I paid 45.00 for it. Dimensions are: shoulders-18, p to p-21, boc-29.5, sleeves 23. This would correspond to between a 38 and 40 S, I think. Note all the really nice details on this largely unlined jacket. If this fit me it would be my go-to warm weather blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the spots you see are on your retina, not this jacket! Thanks for looking and please feel free to PM with questions/offers. -S.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
$35










Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33 
Good condition
$10









PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$12









Lands End Coral Polin Trousers - pleated 
38L inseam 30
$10

















NWOT J.Press Seersucker Plaid 'crash' 41R 
SOLD

















Camel Colored Huntington Sportcoat 40R - in good condition, missing a button, still a good knock around jacket
$12 (at this price no measurements)

Prices exclude S&H.

BOW TIE CULL;









1. No Tag Vintage Guards Stripe
2. J.Press r/w/b repp - SOLD
3. J.Press r/g/w repp
4. J.Press navy repp - Sold
5. Turnbull&Asser brown and black two tone repp









6. J.Press green foulard
7. J.Press brown paisley
8. J.Press madras - Sold









9. BB navy foulard -- solD
10. BB burgundy foulard
11. BB burgundy paisley -- solD
12. BB yellow foulard - Sold
13. PRL pink w/ grn paisley - sold









14. BB Guards repp red/navy - SOLD
15. BB ASH repp - SOLD
16. BB Guards repp hunter/navy - SOLD
17. BB red repp -- solD
18. BB Navy/Green/White repp -SOLD

All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $20ppd per bowtie.


----------



## bjorn240

EVT, PMing you. I'll take the following:

2. J.Press r/w/b repp
14. BB Guards repp red/navy
15. BB ASH repp
16. BB Guards repp hunter/navy
18. BB Navy/Green/White repp


----------



## ArtVandalay

The flat cap has been claimed, ties are still available.

I'm torn about those bows...Wish about 8 of them were still available, but glad for my bank account's sake that they're not.


ArtVandalay said:


> Up for sale are...
> 
> *Lot of three Brooks Brothers Repp Ties*
> https://img823.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes004.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes005.jpg/
> Tie #1: 50% silk, 50% wool. 3.25" wide. Made in England.
> Tie #2. 100% silk 3.25" wide. Made in USA.
> Tie #3: 100% silk, 3" wide. Made in USA.
> 
> Looking for *$40 *for the lot, shipped CONUS. I'd like to sell these together, but if you'd like just one or two, make an offer.
> 
> *Christy's Houndstooth Wool Ivy Cap - Size Large*
> I bought this off the exchange a few months ago, and it's a little small for my head, so I'm putting it back out there. I believe I paid about* $22 *for it, so that's what I'm asking.
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes044.jpg/ https://img857.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes045.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Calfskin Belt, 40*

Like new. 
41" to center catch.

$25 shipped.


*Ben Silver Scottish Cashmere, L*

No flaws and in very good shape with only a very light pilling which is common after a few wearings.

24" ptp, 27" boc, 34"-35" sleeve

$40 shipped. *<$36.*


*Drifters Full Strap Penny Mocs, 7 1/2 D*

There is a little of what appears to be water spotting and the usual signs of use, and they need the heel caps changed out, but they are otherwise in good shape for a quality pair of defunct vintage USA handsewns. The soles are solid as a rock and the uppers are of a sturdy full grain calf.

$35 shipped. *<<$30.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rowdiefan

Here are a few offerings:

Land's End Traditional Fit Chinos - Size 37
$15 Shipped CONUS

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/dscf2576u.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/dscf2574a.jpg/

Orvis Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - XL - 
$20 Shipped CONUS

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dscf2586w.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dscf2583l.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/dscf2585r.jpg/https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dscf2584g.jpg/

Shirts:

Ralph Lauren Cotton Yarmouth Button Down - 15.5-33
$16 shipped CONUS

https://img852.imageshack.us/i/dscf2555.jpg/https://img644.imageshack.us/i/dscf2554.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dscf2556e.jpg/

Brooks Brothers 346 cotton non-iron blue and white striped button down - 17.5-34/35
$16 Shipped CONUS

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf2558y.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/dscf2557f.jpg/

Brooks Brothers 346 Blue non-iron OCBD - 15-32/33
$16 Shipped CONUS 
https://img850.imageshack.us/i/dscf2549a.jpg/https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscf2550c.jpg/https://img830.imageshack.us/i/dscf2547zf.jpg/

Brooks Brothers 1818 original non-iron supima cotton polo shirt - XXL - in excellent condition
$24 Shipped CONUS

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/dscf2560h.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/dscf2559br.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/dscf2562l.jpg/https://img11.imageshack.us/i/dscf2561u.jpg/

LL Bean Blue Oxford - 15.5-33. Cotton/poly blend in great condition
$16 shipped CONUS

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/dscf2545o.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/dscf2544c.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/dscf2546c.jpg/

Please add $3 to shipping cost if you are west of the Mississippi. Please let me know if you have any questions or need any measurements. Thanks!


----------



## Acacian

Price drop to $30 for this coat.

If no sale here at that price, it goes to the thrift store.



Acacian said:


> Very nice vintage trad overcoat, made by H. Freeman and Son and sold by John David of 5th Ave. in NYC.
> 
> I've done some research on this, and can date this back to the 1950s or perhaps the early 60s at the latest. There are 2 ways I have come up with this date range. First, John David went out of business in 1964 according to a NY Times article from that era. Second the ACWA tag decoder tells me that the coat was made between 1949 and 1962.
> 
> This (roughly) 50+ year old coat is in awesome shape (thought it was newer until I did the research). There is a tear in the inside satin on the armpit, but this is 100% hidden, and can be easily sewn up.
> 
> It's a knee-length 3-button wool coat with some nice details, including 2 fully functional buttons on each cuff. Another interesting detail is a button near the bottom of the center vent. The button is missing, but the "loop" is still intact, and I'll enclose a few small buttons you can use as a replacement.
> 
> The fabric is herringbone, and a very cool color - its a perfect blend of black with brown woven in.
> 
> *There's no size label on it, but I'd say it'd great for someone who wears a 42 or maybe 41 suit.* I'm a 40 and it just won't work for me - the shoulders are passable but too much room in the chest and stomach area. Here are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Length from top of collar: 41"
> Shoulder width (top of seam to top of seam) is 18" (if this seems a little narrow, it is because the seams ride a little high on the shoulder)
> Sleeve length: (from top of shoulder at seam) 25"
> Armpit to armpit (when laid down flat) 23"
> 
> Definitely nicer than picture #1 below would imply.


----------



## closerlook

DROPS!

*Phoenix Made in USA*
Patch pocket
herringbone tweed coat

*$50 Shipped CONUS >> $45 Shipped
*
Approximate Measurements:

shoulders 17.5in
chest20in
sleeve 22.5in plus 1in on right sleeve and plus 2in on the left sleeve
lenth from boc 27 1/2in


























*Polo Ralph Lauren 
*Blue Label
3/ 2.5 Sack with 3 Patch Pockets
Claimed

*Burberry Golden Brown* and Navy (or black, but i think its navy) SC

*$50 Shipped CONUS >>> $45 Shipped
*
Approximate measurements: 

shoulders 19in (an inch wider than usual because they slope perfectly for a very elegant look. If usually an 18in shoulder, this should work nice.)
chest 21.25in
length from boc 30.25in
sleeve 23.5in +2in


















*Brooks Brothers Black Camel Hair Coat
*tagged 38R

*$45 Shipped CONUS >> $40 Shipped
*
Approximate Measurements:

Shoulders 18in
Chest 20in
sleeve 23in +2in
length from boc 30in


























*Vintage Stanley Blacker Tweed
*Get a load of this wonderful colourway!

CLAIMED.










*POLO RALPH LAUREN 
PLAID SWEATER*
*THIS IS A TRUE GEM
*
Claimed.

*Jos A Bank Herringbone Tweed
*Pretty much a standard staple if you don't have it already
tagged 40S

Shoulders 18.5in
Chest 21.5in
sleeve 22.5in + 2in
length from boc 28.5in

$40 shipped CONUS >>> $36 shipped


















BROOKS BROTHERS CHARCOAL SUIT
EXCELLENT CONDITION VINTAGE
2 button sleeve
BRACES BUTTONS INSTALLED
a very supple wool

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Shoulders: 17 3/4in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in + 2in to take out
Length from boc: 29.5
Pants waist: 37in/38in (with a little to take out, or can be taken in safely)
Pants length: 27.5in, but with a whopping 3in to take out

*Asking Just $45 Shipped >>> $38 Shipped 
*




[/QUOTE]


----------



## jfkemd

*price reduction*



jfkemd said:


> a couple of parkas and a talbott repp tie
> 
> *Vintage Robert Talbott Repp Tie
> Royal Airforce colors*
> $15 shipped CONUS
> no noted structural issues
> SOLD PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage REI Co op Parka*
> no inner lining--very apt for spring
> very good condition
> sized Large
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length from the bottom of the hood: 31.5
> sleeves: 25-26
> *$40 Shipped >>25>>20>>$18 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REI Parka*
> seems newer than the above red one
> also in very good condition
> sized Medium
> has inner flannel lining
> very much like a LLB Baystate Parka
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24-25
> *$40 >>25>>20..$18 shipped CONUS*


----------



## jfkemd

Vintage Talbott Repp/Regimental Tie
Lothians and Border Horse colors
3.25 inches at it's widest
SOLD PP


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Brooks Brothers Makers Gray Flannel Suit
*it's unfortunately not a 3/2 sack, but it is a nice suit in gray flannel
Made in the USA, mid-weight flannel two button, darted
tagged 44/39
23" across the chest, 19 1/2" shoulders 26"+ sleeves, 32 3/4 bottom of collar to hem

trousers are pleated, measure 36" at he waist laid flat with 1-2" to let out, have a 29" inseam and 1 1/2" cuffs
$50 shipped/offers

tag:
size tag:


----------



## Cardinals5

Southwick 3/2 darted tweed. A fantastic jacket with plenty of British influence. Full canvas, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, single vent, 3/2 roll, darted, fully lined, etc. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA

No tagged size, but around a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Jos A. Bank 3/2 sack tan cotton jacket. I'm almost certain this is 100% cotton. Made when JAB produced great stuff. 3/2 roll, sack, fully lined, 1/2 canvas, 2 buttons on the sleeve, very light padding in shoulders. Made in USA. Condition is perfect. 

No tagged size, but about a 42R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 24.75"
BOC: 31"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


A classic Brooks Brothers olive wash'n'wear poplin jacket. 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on the sleeve, single vent, 1/2 lined, patch hip pockets, etc. A perfect summer jacket. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 38ML
Chest: 40" 
Waist: 38"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 31"

Price: $35.00; SOLD, PP


Filson chinos. Nice quality chinos on par with Bills in terms of weight. Condition is very good - worn, and missing the button for the back pocket, but no other flaws. Made in HK.

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 30"
No cuffs

Price: $27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 

Viyella for Gant. Traditional 55 wool/45 cotton blend. Flap pocket. Excellent condition - no flaws. Straight collar. Made in HK (when it was a crown colony).

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take all the Viyella shirts for $70)


Viyella multi-colored check sport shirt. 80 cotton/20 wool blend. Button down collar. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in HK.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take all the Viyella shirts for $70)


Viyella burgundy plaid sport shirt. 80 cotton/20 wool blend. Button down collar. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in China.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take all the Viyella shirts for $70)


Pendleton dark gray wool shirt with tan suede elbow patches. Excellent condition, except for a small moth bite at the very bottom of the shirt (would be covered if worn tucked). 100% wool. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $26.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 

Sero authentic Indian madras long-sleeve shirt. Excellent condition. Made in USA of Indian fabric. 

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 33"
Neck: 15.25"

Price: $27.50; SOLD, PP


This is a Gitman Bros. tuxedo shirt with black MOP buttons in perfect condition. All the standard features of a fine tuxedo shirt plus the added bonus of black MOP buttons. The top three buttons (where studs are usually worn) are on a piece of fabric and can be removed so you can wear studs. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15 1/2" x 33"
Neck: 15 3/4"
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Vintage Gant Shirtmakers tuxedo shirt. Very soft fabric. 100% cotton. Requires shirt stus. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 

Sero Shirtmakers "The Purist" white ocbd. Perfect condition - snowy white. 

Tagged: 16x33
Neck: 16"
Sleeves: 32.5"
Chest: 46"

Price: $25.00; SOLD, PP


BB pink gingham summer-weight shirt. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 17-4
Neck: 17.25"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00, SOLD, PP


BB light blue pinpoint with double red stripe. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 

BB blue-gray butcher stripe - classic summer shirt. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $20.00; SOLD, PP


Vintage Brooks Brothers hot pink shorts. 100% cotton. Double forward pleats. Excellent condition.

No tagged size
Waist: 30"
Outseam: 19.25"
Inseam: 7"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## mhj

Alll of the shirts are sold. The Florsheims are still available.



mhj said:


> Everything is still available. The shirts are actually burgundy as stated despite the washed out color from my pictures.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've got a CT Yankee hopsack 3/2 blazer that's looking pretty mint and is, I suspect, a Southwick. I haven't measured it yet but my eyeball is 44R. Also an enormous Lands End seersucker plaid short sleeve shirt, XXL. Both will be posted later today.


----------



## straw sandals

Alright, Gents,

My Internet slush fund is empty and needs must be replenished. Here are four offerings - two from J Press, and two excellent tweeds that I've decided don't fit me. Offers welcome!

#1 - J Press Cashmere Blazer

This blazer is unmarked - part of the Presstige line - but feels like cashmere to me. The good news is that it's in good shape. The bad news is that the former owner had T-Rex arms. I reckon it's about a 36R. Here are the measurements:

Chest: 19"
Shoulders: 16 3/4"
Total length: 28"
Sleeve: 20 3/4" (1.5" to let down, but a line might show)

$55





#2: Lambourne tweed for "James of Stow"

Here's a great real English tweed made for a shop in Stow-on-the-Wold, England. It's single vented, three button (non roll-two) with hacking pockets and nice horn buttons. It's a little long for me, so here you are.

Chest: 20"
Shoulders: 17"
Total length: 30.5""
Sleeve: 25"

*Sold*







#3: Huntington "The Real Magee" Donegal tweed

It's *one size* too big for me. Arrgh. Marked 39R. Lapped seams, patch pockets, hook vent, horn buttons.

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18"
Total length: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5"

*Claimed*



#4: J Press Lightweight wool sport coat

Orphaned suit jacket? Maybe. Maybe not. Horn buttons, classic Press style, and no problems.

Chest: 23.5"
Shoulders: 18"
Total length: 33"
Sleeve: 23.5"

$40



P.S. - The Sero for the Yale Coop shirt that I posted a while back is still available if you're interested.


----------



## laxdrew

1 pr. of Bills khakis 
Original Khaki color
34X30ish w/ 1"3/4 cuff
Purchased in January went on a diet and the no longer fit. Worn maximum of 10 times.
Will post pics later but wanted to see if anyone would be interested.
Would like to get $50 for them. OBO


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572195689


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572786372

1 pr. of Kirkland 100 % Wool Pants made in Italy $20
Never worn (slightly wrinkled from storage)
Were marked 34x30 (took out tags) but fit large waist is 17.5" in seam TTS


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572250213


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572840816

4 Ties 
Left to Right

Burberry Repp
W=3.75 $10
Burberry Repp 
W= 3.75 $10
J crew Repp
W=2.75 $5
J crew Bright Madras
W= 3.5 $5

All normal length


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572266283

Brooks Brothers "346" 34x31 pants $25
Brown with black Hounds tooth print


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572278997


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572869462


----------



## statboy

straw sandals said:


> Alright, Gents,
> 
> #4: J Press Lightweight wool sport coat
> 
> Orphaned suit jacket? Maybe. Maybe not. Horn buttons, classic Press style, and no problems.
> 
> Chest: 23.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Total length: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 33"
> 
> $40


Perhaps the Sleeve and Total length numbers are switched up here?


----------



## MrZipper

*Drop to $40, or offer*



MrZipper said:


> *Spring is Here!*
> 
> While everyone else is unloading the last of the winter clothes, here's something for the upcoming warm weather:
> 
> *Jos A. Bank 3/2 Sack Cotton Khaki Suit ~40R*
> 
> Vintage Joseph A. Bank, "Crafted with Pride in the USA", right here in Baltimore, when their clothes were still top quality -- this one is a classic, and a summer staple! This fantastic suit is the whole shebang: 3/2 sack, two button sleeves, hooked vent. Quarter-lined -- lining is in perfect condition; pants are flat front and (currently) uncuffed. The material is unstated, but it is clearly a light-weight cotton, or a cotton blend. Perfect for any warm-weathered occasion.
> 
> There are a few minor issues: two small stains (that more or less blend in) on the left breast near the buttoning point and the bottom. Also some tiny smudges that should easily come out with cleaning. It appears that the jacket has been altered twice -- there are some pinholes on the back side. For the pants: some possible discoloration around the waistband (couldn't get it to show in photos); will be covered by a belt anyway (no buttons for braces). The pants are currently uncuffed, but it appears as though up until very recently they were cuffed to 1". There is some smudging and a larger mark at the current hem that would be covered if the cuffs were put back.
> 
> That paragraph got long, but truly this suit is in very good condition overall, and I am happy to answer any questions.
> 
> *ASKING: $50, or offer*
> 
> https://img830.imageshack.us/i/jab1.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jab2.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/jab3.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jab4.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/jab5.jpg/https://img593.imageshack.us/i/jab6.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jab7.jpg/https://img858.imageshack.us/i/jab8.jpg/
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Jacket:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest P2P: 22"
> Waist: 21"
> Length (BOC): 31.5"
> Sleeves: 26" +1.5"
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 17" +2" (34")
> Inseam: 31.5" (+2")
> Rise: 12.5"
> Outseam: 42.5"


----------



## Patrick06790

Absolutely top-shelf summer blazer, about a 44R



XXL Lands End seersucker plaid short-sleeve shirt for the big guys


----------



## closerlook

Alright, I received a 3/2 sack blazer from another member today that I deem acceptable, so I am officially ready to let this puppy go. Please note that the condition is truly excellent.
This like the dior coat was a family members passed down and too large for me.

Asking $85 Shipped Conus + 5 west of chicago.

VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK HOPSACK BLAZER?[/B]

The approximate measurements I've taken are as follows:
21.5in chest
18in shoulders
29in length from bottom of collar
just undre 24in sleeves with 2in to take out


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop*

*D R O P S*...

*Lot of three Brooks Brothers Repp Ties*
https://img823.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes004.jpg/ https://img848.imageshack.us/i/2011marchclothes005.jpg/
Tie #1: 50% silk, 50% wool. 3.25" wide. Made in England.
Tie #2. 100% silk 3.25" wide. Made in USA.
Tie #3: 100% silk, 3" wide. Made in USA.

Looking for *$35 *for the lot, shipped CONUS. I prefer to sell these together, but If you only want one or two of the ties, make me an offer.


----------



## straw sandals

statboy said:


> Perhaps the Sleeve and Total length numbers are switched up here?


Yes indeedy. Please to forgive; I've changed the measurements in the original post. It's a nice jacket in a lovely spring weight. I hope that it's someone's size!


----------



## conductor

One for the Petite of Feet. Size 7 R "Thurmont Shoe" - The Thurmont Shoe Co. factory was in Emmitsburg, Maryland from 1944 until the company went out of business in the mid nineties. These shoes are in mint condition - it appears they have never been worn. The only size and brand markings are as shown in the pics. Those black soles are leather! $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*32's remaining items!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Hickey Freeman for Saks*

This is another lovely Spring/Summer jacket! made by Hickey Freeman for Saks, this is 70% silk, 30% wool. This is half-canvassed and fully lined; it is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has a beautiful drape and hand, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This was made in the USA, and is the "Diplomat" model.

*Asking $30, or offer*

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 31










    

*2) Original vintage and POSSIBLY UNWORN "Mad Men" "Keywate" jacket*

This might be an orphaned suit jacket, but not obviously so.... and, in any case, its solid 1960's light navy colour together with its buttons mean that this could readily be used as a blazer, especially if you switch the buttons for more blazer appropriate ones, either gold, pewter, silver--or even horn. *UPDATE*: On closer examination this jacket is almost certainly unworn; this inclines me to think that this was not originally part of a suit, but is a blazer.

The lapels of the jacket are wonderfully narrow, as are the flaps of the pockets. This also has classic two-button cuffs, is half-lined, and has side vents. This is in excellent condition, and is possibly unworn--the two front flap pockets are still basted shut, and there's no discolouration to the basting tape.

Asking *$30, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










   

*3) Classic brown herringbone Harris Tweed*

If you don't have a brown herringbone Harris Tweed in your wardrobe... why? This is one of the classic menswear staples, and everyone should have one. This one is lovely; a classic herringbone with four metal-shanked button cuffs, a half-lining, and a single vent. It's half-canvassed and made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking *$32, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28 3/4










    

*4) Stafford brown herringbone tweed*

A decent, basic brown herringbone tweed from Stafford. Half-lined, metal-shanked buttons, single vent, and in excellent condition.

Asking *$18, or offer.*

*Tagged a 46R, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*5) 44L Land's End cord jacket*

This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20 or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2










   

SWEATERS:

*1) Size L Beautiful Pendleton Aran sweater. *

This is beautiful! No country of origin listed, but it's almost certainly made in the USA. This has a slipped stitch on the shoulder, and some small bits of green wool fluff on one arms from the J. Peterman that it was stored with that will come off easily; the tag is also off on one side. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $15, or offer*

*Measurements: *

Chest: 24
Length: 26
Sleeve: 36










  

*3) TWO NWT XS Commando sweaters--Made in England*

*Chest patch XS sweater is sold *

I have two of these available in size XS WITHOUT chest patches (one is missing its tags, but it is NOS), ,and 1 available in XS WITH chest patches.

These are a lovely dark military brown, and come complete with shoulder and elbow patches and epaulets; the epaulets are functional and secured by velcro. The sweaters are 100% wool exterior, and the patches are 67/33 poly/cotton. These sweaters are lined inside with Gore Windstopper Fabric, which makes them very warm, if a trifle rustly! (Windstopper seems to be similar to Goretex, but I don't think it's actually made by Goretex.)

These are all NWT, except for the one missing its tags, although this is also new.

*Asking $25 each, or offer. *

*Tagged XS (32 -34) these measure:*

Chest: 15 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Length (BOC) 20 1/2
Shoulder: 16 1/2










     

*COATS!*

*1) Lovely Spring coat--The "Compass Coat"*

This s a great coat for Spring! Wool with a "Zepel" coating, this is a great Spring-ly glen plaid. It comes complete with a zip-in liner for extra warmth, has lapped seams on the arms, and has a hook vent. It also has deep slash pockets on the front, and a single vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is missing a front button, and it needs a dry-clean to freshen it up, so I would rate it as being in Good/Very Good condition. But these flaws are minor and easily fixed. But, they are there, and so it's just

*$25, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: c. 25 / 16 3/4 armpit to cuff.
Shoulder: Raglan cut, so NA
Length: 38 1/4


----------



## Keydet

DROPS



Keydet said:


> Not everything is strictly trad, but certainly in the neighborhood. Offers are welcome. All prices include shipping CONUS. International shipping considered if you pay difference.
> 
> *Allen Edmonds Brewster Split Toe Blucher--10.5 A--$40* >>*DROP TO $35*
> Beautiful Split Toe Blucher in brown. Good condition. Inside looks like the shoes were barely worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Black Silver Bit Loafer--8 C/A--$25* >>*DROP to $20, next stop eBay. *
> 
> Silver bit loafer. Small nick in leather on one side. Otherwise good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adler B-52 Bomber/Flight Jacket w/ zip in pile liner and button-in neck liner. Size L. $40 >>**Drop to $35*
> 
> Really a nice and versatile jacket. Clearly been around a while, so normal and expected wear/distressing on leather. Otherwise in great condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23.25"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Bottom Collar/Hem: 26"
> Top Collar/Hem: 29"
> Shoulders: 18"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Coral Shorts. Size 35/Inseam 9" --$15* >>*Drop to $13*
> 
> Perfect for summer.
> 
> Waist: 17 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hunt Club Leather Jacket -44 Reg. $35* >>*Drop to $30*
> 
> For some reason I couldn't leave these jackets alone today. Perhaps it was the cold weather. Either way, another great jacket. Note the lining.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Bottom of Collar/Hem: 26"
> Shoulders: 21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saddlebred (Belk brand) Spring Weight Blue windbreaker--XLT--$30 >>>* *DROP to $25, next stop my closet*
> 
> I am considering keeping this because it fits me, but thought if someone was interested they might enjoy it.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 28"
> Sleeve (from collar): 35"
> Length: 33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cricketeer 3/2 Sack w/ Mother of Pearl Buttons and Duck Lining. $30* >>>*Drop to $25*
> 
> By far the most "trad" appropriate item I snagged today. The lining really makes the jacket (ducks in flight). Note two things: 1) small discoloration on sleeve (may come out, I didn't attempt). It is shown in picture but is not nearly as noticeable in person as in picture. 2) each sleeve is missing one button. Unfortunately not the same button, so one would either need to be moved to be symetrical, or both could be removed. Color is olive. Light enough weight to be appropriate for spring/summer/fall.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23.75"
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> Shoulder: 19"
> 
> Length 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Several Ties---$7 each or 2 for $10. >> **Drop to $6 each *
> 
> Bert Pulitzer-3.5"/57"
> 
> Gitman Bros.-4" x 56"
> 
> Roberts-3.75"/58"
> 
> Robert Talbott-3" x 58"


----------



## laxdrew

1 pr. of Bills khakis 
Original Khaki color
34X30ish w/ 1"3/4 cuff
Purchased in January went on a diet and the no longer fit. Worn maximum of 10 times.
Will post pics later but wanted to see if anyone would be interested.
Would like to get $50 for them. OBO


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572195689


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572786372

1 pr. of Kirkland 100 % Wool Pants made in Italy $20
Never worn (slightly wrinkled from storage)
Were marked 34x30 (took out tags) but fit large waist is 17.5" in seam TTS


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572250213


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572840816

4 Ties 
Left to Right

Burberry Repp
W=3.75 $10
Burberry Repp 
W= 3.75 $10
J crew Repp
W=2.75 $5
J crew Bright Madras
W= 3.5 $5

All normal length


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572266283

Brooks Brothers "346" 34x31 pants $25
Brown with black Hounds tooth print


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572278997


----------



## EastVillageTrad

J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
$35










Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33 
Good condition
$10









PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$12









Lands End Coral Polin Trousers - pleated 
38L inseam 30
$10

















Camel Colored Huntington Sportcoat 40R - in good condition, missing a button, still a good knock around jacket
$12 (at this price no measurements)

Prices exclude S&H.

BOW TIE CULL;









*1. No Tag Vintage Guards Stripe*
2. J.Press r/w/b repp - SOLD
*3. J.Press r/g/w repp*
4. J.Press navy repp - SOLD
*5. Turnbull&Asser brown and black two tone repp*









*6. J.Press green foulard
7. J.Press brown paisley*
8. J.Press madras - Sold









9. BB navy foulard -- solD
*10. BB burgundy foulard*
11. BB burgundy paisley -- solD
12. BB yellow foulard - Sold
13. PRL pink w/ grn paisley - sold

All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $20ppd per bowtie.


----------



## AlanC

Another price drop: $50 delivered for both pairs!

Price drop: $55 for both!



AlanC said:


> 8.5D shoe lot, great foundation for a spring/summer casual shoe wardrobe.
> 
> *Allen Edmonds* saddles
> *Land's End white* bucs
> 
> I would prefer to sell these two pairs together as a lot.
> 
> Asking $60 delivered CONUS for both pairs
> 
> *Allen Edmonds* saddles (unsure of model name)
> Size 8.5D
> Vibram soles
> Condition: Good, some spotting to the nubuck, plenty of wear in the soles, great knockabout shoes. These have had a tongue pad added, but if this doesn't work for you it should be a relatively easy fix to peel it off (I've done this before with success)
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img4417s.jpg/ https://img819.imageshack.us/i/img4418m.jpg/ https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img4419b.jpg/ https://img204.imageshack.us/i/img4421ln.jpg/
> 
> *Land's End* white bucs
> Size: 8.5D
> Vibram soles
> Condition: Uppers are solid with some breaking in/soiling consistent with white bucs. The Vibram soles are in immaculate condition, literally looking new. Overall condition is very good.
> 
> https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img4423hu.jpg/ https://img109.imageshack.us/i/img4424pp.jpg/ https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img4426u.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img4427y.jpg/
> 
> Shoe trees are for display purposes only, and are not included.


----------



## Steve Smith

conductor said:


> One for the Petite of Feet. Size 7 R "Thurmont Shoe" - The Thurmont Shoe Co. factory was in Emmitsburg, Maryland from 1944 until the company went out of business in the mid nineties. These shoes are in mint condition - it appears they have never been worn. The only size and brand markings are as shown in the pics. Those black soles are leather! $35 shipped CONUS


Or you can get a pair for free by going to Boot Camp.


----------



## tokyogator

*AE PA 10AA $50*

AE Park Avenue for $50 shipped.

I bought them as NOS a few years ago on ebay and have worn them a number of times. Unfortunately, they are too short. I had tips installed.
These were done in Japan by a reputable cobbler. They are flush with the sole. There is no damage to the welt so it shouldn't affect recrafting.

Great shoes. I'd trade for 10.5AA.

Link for full-size pics


----------



## SouthernHoo

*AE Park Avenues 8.5 B*

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues 8.5 B - Recrafted/reconditioned by AE. Excellent Condition. $35 shipped CONUS. (Shoe Trees not included)










(Additional Photos)
https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics001.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics002.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics003.jpg

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...baypics004.jpg ​


----------



## straw sandals

straw sandals said:


> Alright, Gents,
> 
> My Internet slush fund is empty and needs must be replenished. Here are four offerings - two from J Press, and two excellent tweeds that I've decided don't fit me. Offers welcome!
> 
> #1 - J Press Cashmere Blazer
> 
> This blazer is unmarked - part of the Presstige line - but feels like cashmere to me. The good news is that it's in good shape. The bad news is that the former owner had T-Rex arms. I reckon it's about a 36R. Here are the measurements:
> 
> Chest: 19"
> Shoulders: 16 3/4"
> Total length: 28"
> Sleeve: 20 3/4" (1.5" to let down, but a line might show)
> 
> $55 - $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2: Lambourne tweed for "James of Stow"
> 
> Here's a great real English tweed made for a shop in Stow-on-the-Wold, England. It's single vented, three button (non roll-two) with hacking pockets and nice horn buttons. It's a little long for me, so here you are.
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Shoulders: 17"
> Total length: 30.5""
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> *Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3: Huntington "The Real Magee" Donegal tweed
> 
> It's *one size* too big for me. Arrgh. Marked 39R. Lapped seams, patch pockets, hook vent, horn buttons.
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Total length: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> *Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> #4: J Press Lightweight wool sport coat
> 
> Orphaned suit jacket? Maybe. Maybe not. Horn buttons, classic Press style, and no problems.
> 
> Chest: 23.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Total length: 33"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> 
> $40 - $30
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - The Sero for the Yale Coop shirt that I posted a while back is still available if you're interested.


Impatience plus my planned trip to the post office today means that I'm posting significant drops! The prices are pretty low now, so I'm not so very open to lower offers.


----------



## conductor

Steve Smith said:


> Or you can get a pair for free by going to Boot Camp.


I prefer to think of them more akin to :smile:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Eyeglass Frames*

Made in Italy. Obviously very well made, jewelry grade frames. They are in good condition but need to be cleaned, your optometrist will likely do this for free when you go in for your prescription.

$35 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Shirts, 16-32 16.5-32 and L*

$18 each, $15 for each additional, or $70!! for the lot.


*100% Irish Linen, L*

Like new.


*Madras Half-Sleeve, L*

Two small spots: one tiny and absolutely insignificant (near the button placket, shown) and the other looks removable with a pre-treatment of some kind (on the left shoulder, shown).


*Vintage Yellow Broadcloth(?) w/Unlined Collar, 16-32*

Also a stain, above the left cuff, that looks entirely treatable--like ketchup or something. The cloth behind the collar and cuffs has an interesting waffle-like texture.


*Vintage 55/45 Blend Oxford, 16-32*

Like others have commented before, the synthetic fibers are by no means a negative on these early "Brookscloth" shirts. Excellent condition, no issues.


*Blue Check BD Dress Shirt, 16-32*

Soft collar, good condition, spot on left shoulder.


*Vintage Blue OCBD w/Unlined Collar, 16.5-32*

In great shape but it has a few spots of a dark reddish hue; I can't speak to what it might be, but I'd think, given their location and size, you could play it off with a dangerous look if anyone seems to question it--or you could just keep your jacket on.


Offer for combined shipping on these following pairs of tartan flannels:

*Corbin Scottish Tartans Flannels, 35/32*

Great subdued colors for tartan slacks. No issues.

17.5" (35") waist, 32" inseam

$24 shipped.


*Majer Tartan Flannel Slacks, 34/31*

No issues. 17" (34") waist, 31" inseam.

$24 shipped.


*Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Calfskin Belt, 40*

Like new. 
41" to center catch.

$25 shipped. *$22.*


*Ben Silver Scottish Cashmere, L*

No flaws and in very good shape with only a very light pilling which is common after a few wearings.

24" ptp, 27" boc, 34"-35" sleeve

$40 shipped. *<$36.*


*Drifters Full Strap Penny Mocs, 7 1/2 D*

There is a little of what appears to be water spotting and the usual signs of use, and they need the heel caps changed out, but they are otherwise in good shape for a quality pair of defunct vintage USA handsewns. The soles are solid as a rock and the uppers are of a sturdy full grain calf. 
[Edit: The right shoe, though marked as the same size (7 1/2 D) as the left, actually looks slightly longer and a hair wider--about an 8 or 8.5.]

$35 shipped. *<<$30.*


*Brooks Brothers "346" 3-patch University Blazer, 43 R*

Excellent condition and quality; for those who may not know, "346" was BB's designation for their higher end garments prior to the outlet era. The color is a bit more subdued than these pictures show.

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30.5" length boc

$40 shipped. *$36.*


Please make offers on these items remaining below. At least one has been claimed but not followed up on within the past 24 hrs, and several have active interest. If there is something you want, offer and claim it.

*Fantastic Vintage Corbin Tweed for The English Shop Princeton, 39-40R *

Beautiful glen check tweed in excellent condition throughout. Like new old stock; beautifully tailored, canvassed, and very soft shouldered.

21.5" chest ptp, 18" shoulders, 24.25" sleeves, 30.5" length boc

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*English Shop Princeton Forest Green Blazer, 45-46R *

Also beautifully tailored and in excellent condition. Having picked up half a dozen or so jackets now from The English Shop, I have developed a very high regard for the standards of quality and style they seem to have held, of which these are shining examples.

24.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves (2.5"-3" to let out), 31" length boc

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*Footjoy Burgundy Tassel Loafers, 9.5 E*

Yes, the good ol' Footjoy USA that was once an easy rival to Alden, AE, or any of the rest of them. These are in good condition with lots of life left: the usual scratches, scuffs, and dings consistent with use, but nothing especially conspicuous and nothing that regular shoe care won't handle. (The second photo is the only one that seems to have really captured the color well.)

$45 shipped. *$36.*


*Norman Hilton Hopsack Windowpane Sportcoat, 43 Long*

This one is in really great condition, and clean, and beautifully trad tailored as only Norman Hilton does. Lapped seams throughout, hooked vent, and a fantastic lapel structure and roll. It is half-lined and canvassed, of course, and I've included a couple of pictures showing the two pulls I found--they are very minor, as you see, and both on the right side--on the back by the pit and on the upper sleeve--also toward the back.

23.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" length boc

$50 shipped. *$40.*


*Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*

This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)

$50 shipped. *$42.*


*E.T. Wright Navy/Bone Saddle Oxfords, 10.5 B*

Worn a handful of times; they are fully leather-lined with an orthotic insole. Insignificant marks consistent with use.

$45 shipped. *$36.*


*Johnson & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers, 10.5 B/2A*

Also worn a handful of times. Insignificant marks consistent with use; no scratches, dings, or scuffs.

$50 shipped. *$40.*
(Both pairs of 10.5 Bs $84 shipped. *$70.*)


*Hanover L.B. Sheppard Longwings, 8 D/B*

I got these for myself, but, as an 8.5 D, they're just too tight. CG, but in excellent shape and lightly worn.

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, 44*

A fair bit of wear to this one, but I'm selling it cheap for someone who might be wanting something he won't have to fuss over. The pictures show the issues: a couple of misaligned threads on the lapel, the top button stitched through the lapel, and some wear to the cuff points. There is also a fair bit of shine, but it's fishing-cruise worthy and cheap. You might be able to recoup the cost, or even profit, selling the monogrammed buttons.

24" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 31.5" boc

$20 shipped. *$12.*


*Brooks Brothers Special Order Gabardine Suit, ca. 42 R*

This is a great suit with wonderful details, but one significant flaw--a moth hole straight through the seat. I would think it definitely worth a reweave since the jacket tails should cover the spots in normal use. Working cuffs, braces buttons, etc. The tailoring suggests an athletic fit.

23" ptp, 20" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc
17" (34") waist, 30" inseam

Given the flaw, $40 shipped. *$32.*


*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $80.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $115.*


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $26.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Sack Suit, 44 Long*

Sold.

*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.$20.[/B]
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.Free with another item.[/B]


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*$32.*


----------



## Sir Cingle

^If only that Brooks Brothers red blazer were a long, Gentleman George! I'd snap it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops and a couple of new items

Huntington 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket, worsted wool blazer. Great TNSIL jacket - natural shoulders, sack cut, 3 patch, hook vent, lapped back seam, single vent, 2B on the sleeves, and half canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulder: 20
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30

Price: $27.50<<32.00<<38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Hunter Haig featherweight 3/2 sack tweed. Another great TNSIL jacket. No padding in the shoulders, sack cut, 3/2 roll, 2B on sleeves, hook vent, and full canvass. Made in USA. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 40R
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25.25"
BOC: 30.25"

Price: $27.00<<32.00<<38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


2. Unworn Jos A Bank heavy wool challis plaid. Excellent, unworn condition. I've never felt a wool challis tie this heavy. 3 3/8" x 54" SOLD 


3. Unworn Frathmore wool plaid tie. 100% new wool. Cloth made in Scotland. 3 1/4" x 57" $12.00<<15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


5. Lands End Charter Collection wool challis emblematic. 100% wool. Hand made USA. Worn, but no flaws. 3 1/8" x 56" SOLD


Sebago Campsides casual bluchers. Classic style - better than Bean bluchers. Saddle tan in color. Condition is very good - some minor wear, but no scratches, etc., to the uppers. Soles are in excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged size: 10W (E width)
Outsole length: 11 13/16"
Outsole width: 4"
Insole length: 11 1/4"

Price: SOLD


----------



## Steve Smith

conductor said:


> I prefer to think of them more akin to :smile:


I respect good marketing.


----------



## Bookkeeper

Keydet said:


> DROPS


 Dear god man, raise the prices back up! Somebody will gladly pay that cost for those shoes and jackets, just give it a little time. If I thought I could cram my feet into a 10.5 narrow, I'd snatch those allen edmonds up in a second.


----------



## Keydet

Bookkeeper said:


> Dear god man, raise the prices back up! Somebody will gladly pay that cost for those shoes and jackets, just give it a little time. If I thought I could cram my feet into a 10.5 narrow, I'd snatch those allen edmonds up in a second.


Ha! My wife is getting suspicious of whether these thrift purchases on spec are worth the time, $, and space! Somebody help me prove her wrong!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Compass Coat has now been claimed--thank you! The Keywate is also claimed.

While I'm posting, I'll just note that I'll be listing some terrific items this coming weekend--listing has been slow recently, since apparently I have a "real' job, too! :icon_study:

Included will be a solid colour Donegal Mist, several 3/2 sacks, including both Harris Tweeds and Spring jackets, an insanely rare Burberry Trench Coat for The Scotch House, and a Burberry balmaccan raincoat, 100% cotton and perfect for Spring, for Jenner's of Edinburgh. (The latter two are from a family closet, possessed unworn by me for some time, and now need new homes!)

And more!


----------



## The Rambler

Tweedy's gab suit is an absolute must for someone it fits.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The Rambler said:


> Tweedy's gab suit is an absolute must for someone it fits.


I think perhaps you mean mine, however, you're right, it's pretty souped up--and, dare I add, cheap!!


----------



## Patrick06790

BB hardcore tweed houndstooth sack 42R. Just in time for spring!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Patrick,

I meant to mention that you're inbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Rambler said:


> Tweedy's gab suit is an absolute must for someone it fits.


I think that's GG's suit--and, yes, it *is* a great buy!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*42R BB Sack suit, 41R LE Harris*

Not the greatest pictures, but I'm heading to the post office in the morning and I'm hoping to ship these two out tomorrow.

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
Jacket measures:
20" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC

Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
 
Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.
*Asking $80 shipped CONUS.*

*LANDS END HARRIS TWEED JACKET*
Marked 41 regular, should fit a 41 or 42. Measurements:

19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC
  
Two button front, darted, Made in USA.
*Asking $36 shipped CONUS.

Again, I can ship these in the morning!!!
*


----------



## Pentheos

Shoes. I'll cut a deal if you buy both pair, which you should, given that they are the same size.

1) Black plain toe balmorals in 10 D/B. The brand name on the insole is obscured, but I believe that they are Johnston & Murphy because of the "J&M" on the heel. In good condition, with slight scuffing on insides of heels, little wear to heels or soles. Will need new shoelaces. Measure 12.25" x 4.25". I'd like $40 CONUS or OBO.





































2) Black NOS Nettleton plain toe bluchers in 10 D/B. Absolutely perfect condition. Monsters: each shoe weighs as much as the two J&Ms above. Definitely not shell; probably some sort of corrected grain, as the leather is a little plasticy. (I know that Nettleton sold shoes made from "Corfam" in the 60s and 70s, but they were always marked as such, and these aren't.) Insole says "Mark's Boot Shops." Measure 12.75" x 4.6". I'm unsure how to price these, especially considering what the leather is like. Let's try $75 CONUS or OBO. (If this is absurdly low or high, please PM me, and I'll adjust it.)


----------



## closerlook

I'm out of Bandwith for my pictures, so I am just listing drops. Please go back a couple pages to see them and measurements. 

Final Drops:

Brooks Brothers charcoal Suit: Now just $35 Shipped.
Brooks Brothers Black Camelhair SPort Coat: $35 shipped.
Jos A Bank Herringbone sport coat: $35 Shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops

Southwick 3/2 darted tweed. A fantastic jacket with plenty of British influence. Full canvas, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, single vent, 3/2 roll, darted, fully lined, etc. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA

No tagged size, but around a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Jos A. Bank 3/2 sack tan cotton jacket. *I'm almost certain this is 100% cotton*. Made when JAB produced great stuff. 3/2 roll, sack, fully lined, 1/2 canvas, 2 buttons on the sleeve, very light padding in shoulders. Made in USA. Condition is perfect. 

No tagged size, but about a 42-43R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 24.75"
BOC: 31"

Price: $34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


A classic Brooks Brothers olive wash'n'wear poplin jacket. 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on the sleeve, single vent, 1/2 lined, patch hip pockets, etc. A perfect summer jacket. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 38ML
Chest: 40" 
Waist: 38"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 31"

Price: $30.00<<35.00


Filson chinos. Nice quality chinos on par with Bills in terms of weight. Condition is very good - worn, and missing the button for the back pocket, but no other flaws. Made in HK.

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 42"
Inseam: 30"
No cuffs

Price: $23.00<<27.50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 

Viyella for Gant. Traditional 55 wool/45 cotton blend. Flap pocket. Excellent condition - no flaws. Straight collar. Made in HK (when it was a crown colony).

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $25.00 - SOLD, PP<<30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take all the Viyella shirts for $65)


Viyella multi-colored check sport shirt. 80 cotton/20 wool blend. Button down collar. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in HK.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $25.00 - only price drop before eBay<<$30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take all the Viyella shirts for $65)


Viyella burgundy plaid sport shirt. 80 cotton/20 wool blend. Button down collar. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in China.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price: $25.00 - only price drop before eBay<<$30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (or take all the Viyella shirts for $65)


Pendleton dark gray wool shirt with tan suede elbow patches. Excellent condition, except for a small moth bite at the very bottom of the shirt (would be covered if worn tucked). 100% wool. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: $22.00<<26.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 

Vintage Gant Shirtmakers tuxedo shirt. Very soft fabric. 100% cotton. Requires shirt stus. Made in USA.

Tagged: 15.5x33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 44"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $21.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
 

BB blue-gray butcher stripe - classic summer shirt. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $17.50<<20.00


Vintage Brooks Brothers hot pink shorts. 100% cotton. Double forward pleats. Excellent condition.

No tagged size
Waist: 30"
Outseam: 19.25"
Inseam: 7"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Orgetorix

Long overdue price drops.



Orgetorix said:


> Several NWOT Brooks Brothers items. I picked these items up from the local thrift store where our BB store donates its items that have been marked out of stock for whatever reason. The tags have been cut to prevent returns, and they could be slightly irregular, but none of them have any flaws I've been able to find.
> 
> 1. BB Brookscool poplin suit, tagged 36S. Brookscool poplin is a blend of cotton and some space-age polyester, but it really does work at keeping you cool. Half lined for greater coolness. Don't mind the wrinkles, they're just from the thrift store rack and will come out with a pressing. Pants are not pictured, but they have double reverse pleats and cuffs.
> 
> Now $40 shipped CONUS.
> Measurements:
> Chest: 20.5
> Shoulders: 18
> Length: 28.5
> Sleeves: 22.75 +2 to let down
> Pants waist: 31 + 1 to let out
> Inseam: 28 + 1 to let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. BB Makers traditional fit 100% Supima cotton oxford cloth button-down shirt. The classic trad shirt in a blue university stripe.
> 
> Now $18 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> Collar: 16 (note this should fit a 15.5 neck, accounting for breathing space and shrinkage)
> Sleeves: 35
> Pit to pit: 26
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BB Hudson relaxed-fit chinos. British Khaki color. Plain front, no cuffs.
> 
> Now $18 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Tagged 36x34, and measures true to size. Enough length to put cuffs on if you're a 31" inseam or less.
> 
> 
> 
> More not-so-Trad items in my Sales forum thread here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...n-Zegna-Brooks-Brothers&p=1194757#post1194757


Also forgot to post this here: a beautiful Norman Hilton black and white houndstooth sportcoat. Norman Hilton made beautiful clothing, and this is one of the best examples I've ever seen. In quality, styling, and cut it reminds me a lot of the RLPL garments I've seen that were made by Chester Barrie. It has the most incredible roll to the lapels of any jacket I've ever come across. Gorgeous horn buttons on the front and sleeves, and a throat latch that fastens with MOP buttons. Nearly as much handwork as the Oxxford above.

Unfortunately, there are two small moth holes on the left sleeve. The fabric is a pretty loose weave, so reweaving them should be fairly easy and relatively inexpensive. If the coat fit me, I'd be keeping it and having the holes fixed. But it's too short for me, so I thought I'd see if anyone here wanted it. I couldn't leave such a beautiful coat on the rack.

Now $25 shipped CONUS, because of the holes.

Tagged 42R; fits trim and a bit on the short side.
Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Shoulders: 19.5
Length: 30
SLeeves: 24 + 1 to let down


----------



## fastfiat81

*WTB shoes.*

WTB: 10 or 10.5D brown, black, chestnut or anything other than oxblood longwings, captoes, balmorals, bluchers, boots, etc. No loafers. AE, Alden, vintage florsheim, hanover, nettleton, etc.

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## Patrick06790

Some 15.5 neck BB, LE shirts and a LLB seersucker shirt you've got to see

theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


----------



## AlanC

fastfiat81 said:


> WTB: 10 or 10.5D brown, black, chestnut or anything other than oxblood longwings, captoes, balmorals, bluchers, boots, etc. No loafers. AE, Alden, vintage florsheim, hanover, nettleton, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any leads!


Lead


----------



## ada8356

AlanC said:


> Lead


lol :biggrin:


----------



## TweedyDon

32's brown herringbone Harris Tweed has also now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## jfkemd

Bills Khakis M3 NWT
size 34 and unhemmed
retails for $115

yours for $50 shipped CONUS











Huntington 3/2 sack sports coat
size 42R
no structural issues
has lapped seams, hooked vent, patch/flap pockets, natural shoulders
measurements:
shoulders: 19.25
armpits: 22.75
length BOC: 30.5
sleeves: 25
$40 shipped CONUS













PM with questions


----------



## jfkemd

*Parkas are now $15 each shipped CONUS*



jfkemd said:


> a couple of parkas and a talbott repp tie
> 
> *Vintage Robert Talbott Repp Tie
> Royal Airforce colors*
> $15 shipped CONUS
> no noted structural issues
> SOLD PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage REI Co op Parka*
> no inner lining--very apt for spring
> very good condition
> sized Large
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length from the bottom of the hood: 31.5
> sleeves: 25-26
> $40 Shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REI Parka*
> seems newer than the above red one
> also in very good condition
> sized Medium
> has inner flannel lining
> very much like a LLB Baystate Parka
> measurements:
> armpits: 24
> length: 29
> sleeves: 24-25
> $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## Nico01

fastfiat81 said:


> WTB: 10 or 10.5D brown, black, chestnut or anything other than oxblood longwings, captoes, balmorals, bluchers, boots, etc. No loafers. AE, Alden, vintage florsheim, hanover, nettleton, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any leads!


If you have shoes that fit all these criteria but are just a bit too big at 11D, I'd like to hear from you. Especially pebble grain longwings :biggrin2: (I've been outbid on ebay so many times as of late, its getting ridiculous).


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *32's remaining items!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> *1) Hickey Freeman for Saks*
> 
> This is another lovely Spring/Summer jacket! made by Hickey Freeman for Saks, this is 70% silk, 30% wool. This is half-canvassed and fully lined; it is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has a beautiful drape and hand, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This was made in the USA, and is the "Diplomat" model.
> 
> *Asking $25, or offer*
> 
> *Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 21 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Stafford brown herringbone tweed*
> 
> A decent, basic brown herringbone tweed from Stafford. Half-lined, metal-shanked buttons, single vent, and in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$15, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, but please see Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) 44L Land's End cord jacket*
> 
> This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $18 or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEATERS:
> 
> *1) Size L Beautiful Pendleton Aran sweater. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) TWO NWT XS Commando sweaters--Made in England*
> 
> *Chest patch XS sweater is sold *
> 
> I have two of these available in size XS WITHOUT chest patches (one is missing its tags, but it is NOS), ,and 1 available in XS WITH chest patches.
> 
> These are a lovely dark military brown, and come complete with shoulder and elbow patches and epaulets; the epaulets are functional and secured by velcro. The sweaters are 100% wool exterior, and the patches are 67/33 poly/cotton. These sweaters are lined inside with Gore Windstopper Fabric, which makes them very warm, if a trifle rustly! (Windstopper seems to be similar to Goretex, but I don't think it's actually made by Goretex.)
> 
> These are all NWT, except for the one missing its tags, although this is also new.
> 
> *Asking $22 each, or offer. *
> 
> *Tagged XS (32 -34) these measure:*
> 
> Chest: 15 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 3/4
> Length (BOC) 20 1/2
> Shoulder: 16 1/2


----------



## Patrick06790

Come on, you guys, somebody wants this


----------



## tonylumpkin

*I've been so busy I haven't paid much attention to things that need to be reduced in price.*

*A bunch of very nice new things and some reductions on older stuff!*

Size 11.5 C *AE Park Avenues* in black. The uppers on these are flawless, save normal creasing. The soles are good, with plenty of wear left and the heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long. Asking $75 *>>NOW $60* *>>NOW $50* shipped CONUS

https://img11.imageshack.us/i/aepark.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/aepark1.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/aepark3.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" tan wool waistcoat*. This is not tagged for size but measures approximately 19.5" across the bottom of the arm holes. It also measures 25" from the top to the tip of the points. There is one miniscule (barely visible) moth bite (surface only) near the V as seen in pic #2. Asking $75 *>>NOW $60* *>>NOW $45* shipped CONUS

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/bbvest.jpg/ https://img580.imageshack.us/i/bbvest1.jpg/

Vintage *Banana Republic safari shirt* w/ epaulets. This is size small and in very nice condition. There are some small spots on the shirt, the largest of which I have pictured next to a dime for illustration. This is from the BR Mill Valley days and are very tough to find anymore. Asking $40 *>>NOW $35 **>>NOW $25* shipped CONUS

https://img683.imageshack.us/i/brshirt.jpg/ https://img268.imageshack.us/i/brshirt1.jpg/ https://img130.imageshack.us/i/brshirt2.jpg/

Vintage Corbin *Madras jacket*, not tagged for size, but measures about: chest 22.5", sleeves 24", shoulders 18.5" and length boc 29". Asking $45 *>>NOW $35* *>>NOW $30* shipped CONUS

https://img560.imageshack.us/i/2madras.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/2madras2.jpg/

Vintage, probably '50s, *Harris Tweed overcoat*, tagged 36. This is immaculate, with not the smallest moth nip that I can find. It is quarter lined and the tweed is absolutely beautiful. It was made for (or by) Richman Brothers. The approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves (Raglan) 24" and length BOC 41". Excellent construction with welted seams and latched vent and leather buttons. Asking $125 *>>NOW $110 **>>NOW $95* shipped CONUS

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc.jpg/ https://img571.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc1.jpg/ https://img339.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc2.jpg/ https://img196.imageshack.us/i/harrisoc5.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" charcoal pinstripe*, 3/2 sack, tagged . This is in very nice condition. Its tagged a 41 R and the approximate measurements are: Chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 19", length BOC 30". Trousers waist 19" (all let out), inseam 29 with 1 5/8" cuffs and at least 1 1/4" turned under (probably doubled). Asking $75 *>>NOW $65 **>>NOW $45* shipped CONUS

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/bbpin.jpg/ https://img524.imageshack.us/i/bbpin1.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bbpin2.jpg/

Two identical tan *Baracuta jacket*s. Both are in excellent used condition, with no apparent flaws. The first is a 40 R *GONE*, the second a 46 R. Both are cotton blends. $55 *>>NOW $45* *>>NOW $35* for either jacket shipped CONUS

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/bara46.jpg/ https://img17.imageshack.us/i/bara461.jpg/ 46 R

Vintage white BB OCBD with unlined collar, tagged 16/32. Very nice condition. Asking $25 *>>NOW $20* shipped CONUS

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/whiteocbd.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The red BB University Blazer is sold.

*NWOT Filson Mackinaw Wool Jacket, L*

Absolutely pristine. Not currently offered on their website, but it appears to share features with the Mackinaw Cruiser and the Cape Coat. 24oz. wool.

Chest 26" ptp, shoulders 20.5", sleeves 25.5", length boc 26.75"

$140 shipped or offer.


----------



## Pentheos

Nettletons are sold, J&Ms are still available. Make me an offer!

1) Black plain toe balmorals in 10 D/B. The brand name on the insole is obscured, but I believe that they are Johnston & Murphy because of the "J&M" on the heel. In good condition, with slight scuffing on insides of heels, little wear to heels or soles. Will need new shoelaces. Measure 12.25" x 4.25". I'd like $40 CONUS or OBO.


----------



## laxdrew

1 pr. of Kirkland 100 % Wool Pants made in Italy $20
Never worn (slightly wrinkled from storage)
Were marked 34x30 (took out tags) but fit large waist is 17.5" in seam TTS


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572250213


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572840816

Brooks Brothers "346" 34x31 pants $25
Brown with black Hounds tooth print


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572278997


__
https://flic.kr/p/5572869462


----------



## CMDC

Gonna resurrect some things that have been in my closet after not selling the first time around. Thought there might be some newcomers since then as well as others with some bucks burning a hole in their Bills.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer
Excellent condition, no issues at all

2 patch pockets

Tagged 43ML

Shoulder 19
Length 32
Sleeve 26
Pit to Pit 22.5

$35 conus



















Lands End 2 button sack
Combed cotton. Made in USA
Royal and navy blue houndstooth
Excellent condition, no issues

Tagged 43L

Shoulder 19
Length 32
Sleeve 25 +2
Pit to Pit 23

$25 conus




























H Freeman & Sons 3/2 sack suit
Brown glenplaid
Excellent condition, no issues

Shoulder 18
Length 31
Sleeve 25
Pit to Pit 22
Trousers: Flat front and cuffed. 38 waist; 29 inseam; 1.5 inch cuff + 1 inch underneath

$45 conus




























JPress khaki poplin 3/2 sack suit
Excellent condition, no issues

Shoulder 17.5
Length 30
Sleeve 22 +2.5 underneath
Pit to Pit 20.5
Trousers Flat Front & Cuffed. 31 waist; 26.5 inseam

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers wide wale brown corduroys
Hudson cut
Flat front, no cuff
40 waist, 32 inseam

$18 conus


----------



## andcounting

To post soon:

2 brooks brothers blazers. 1 hopsack 1 thicker for winter. both 3/2 sacks. both with all 3 patch pockets. 42ish i think.

i always consider trades - 46r, 10.5d


----------



## red sweatpants

Unlikely, but any chance the trouser inseam could be let out to 32?



CMDC said:


> JPress khaki poplin 3/2 sack suit
> Excellent condition, no issues
> 
> Shoulder 17.5
> Length 30
> Sleeve 22 +2.5 underneath
> Pit to Pit 20.5
> Trousers Flat Front & Cuffed. 31 waist; 26.5 inseam
> 
> $45 conus


----------



## CMDC

^Nope. The cuffs are an inch and a half that could be let down but there's nothing underneath--only about a half inch.


----------



## straw sandals

^^Can you tell me the outseam on those Press trousers?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*42L Samuelsohn silk/linen/wool blend, yours for the cost of shipping.*

EDIT: PM'd

The Samuelsohn sport coat below is a light, beautiful blend and I will send it to any forum member interested for the cost of shipping.

*The catch*: as a budding dandy, I allowed a clueless seamstress to remove the vent to taper the body. She said it was the only way. I didn't know any better, I swear! *Sigh*

I would think it possible to add the vent back in and if anyone would like to try, please take the jacket. It's a beautiful fabric and lighter than any of my 100% linen sport coats. It appears to be at least half-canvased as well. Please see the photos for more details and PM if interested.

*Measurements*
Pit to pit: 22
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 19.5
Shoulder seam to cuff: 26 (0 to let out)
Total length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets! c.36-48: Donegal Mist, Harris Tweed, Cord, Orvis Camelhair, 3/2 sacks, and more!*

*JACKETS!*

*I have several more jackets to pass on today--including some Grails!* :teach:

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Donegal Mist from Magee! Canvassed. *

This is a gorgeous jacket--a Mist like this is one of my personal Grails!! Donegal Mist has long been adopted by Press as its flagship tweed; made from 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% Donegal wool Mist is hardwearing, has a wonderful soft hand, and drapes beautifully. It's also produced in such small quantities in Donegal, Ireland that each jacket has the weaver that wove its fabric by hand named on the inside--here, one T. Ward.

Not only is this a Mist, but it's one of the ultra-rare solid colour Mists--although "solid" colour with a Mist means a beautiful, heathery colourway, rather than a matt finish. This jacket is a gorgeous light slate-blue heathery Mist tweed. It's also fully lined and fully canvassed, has two-button cuffs, and was made for Magee of Ireland, in Ireland. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$75, or offer*. And offers are welcome!

Hand-labeled 46, but this is way off--please see *measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*
2) Classic and BEAUTIFUL Ballot of Princeton Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--with patch pockets! Canvassed.*

This is a beautiful Ivy jacket! Made inthe USA by Danton for the now-defunct Ballot of Princeton--the competitor to Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop--this is a classic and staple dark grey herringbone Harris tweed. It's also a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, has two-button cuffs, is 3/4 canvassed, and is half-lined. It also has patch pockets! Apart from some minor pinpricks in the lining--shown--this is in excellent condition.

Asking *$50, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 261/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    
 

*3) Cord 3/2 sack by Richard Harris Canvassed*

This is that rarity--a *3/2 cord jacket* in excellent condition! This is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It features classic football buttons which complement the goldenwheat colour of the cord. This jacket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










    

*4) Orvis Forest Green 3/2 Camelhair with patch pockets! Canvassed*

This is for the larger trad! A lovely dark forest green camelhair, this jacket is subtly darted, but is still has the classic 3/2 lapel. It also has patch pockets, complementary football buttons, and a single vent. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

Asking *$45, or offer*

Tagged a 48L, but please see *measurements*:

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 32 1/2










    

*5) POSS. UNWORN Classic Harris Tweed Canvassed*

This is a lovely tweed--and since it still has its spare buttons in its pocket, the external breast pocket is still basted shut, and there is the remains of the basting thread on the lower two pockets, it's possible that this is unworn. It's a lovely classic Harris tweed in dark brown herringbone with vertical stripes of turquoise and russet. It has the class Harris football buttons in dark brown, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










   

*6) All-American McClure Tweed for the smaller trad--with THREE patch pockets! Canvassed*

This is a wonderful jacket--and the most All-American tweed you'll find! I first thought this was Shetland, with its lovely soft hand and clear hard-wearing weave, but it's actually made from(the very rare) McClure tweed--dyed, spun, woven and finished in New England! And the jacket itself was Made in the USA by PBM of Philadelphia. If this pedigree wasn't enough, this tweed has the desirable three patch pockets, lapped seams along the back and shoulders, a half-lining, single vent, and full canvassing. It's also a beautiful mid dove grey with complementary dark brown football buttons. AND it's a smaller tweed, to boot. It's also in excellent condition.

Given its rarity, beauty, pedigree, and size, this is a steal at

just *$60, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*7) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen* *Canvassed*

*This was previously posted, and is consolidated here with a price drop!*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$35, or offer*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32


----------



## ArtVandalay

*NEW ITEMS - 42 BB Sack suit, Sz 42 BB Blackwatch trou, LE HT, etc*

*42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
Jacket measures:
20" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC

Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
  
Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.

*Asking $75 shipped CONUS.*

*LANDS END HARRIS TWEED JACKET*
Marked 41 regular, should fit a 41 or 42. Measurements:

19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC
  
Two button front, darted, Made in USA.
*Asking $32 shipped CONUS.
*
*Brooks Brothers Blackwatch Trousers*
100% wool, made in USA. Look perfect, no flaws I can find.
Unmarked size. Measures:
42" waist
32" inseam (+1" to let out)
 
*Asking $45 shipped*

*Lot of three Brooks Brothers Repp Ties*
 
Tie #1: 50% silk, 50% wool. 3.25" wide. Made in England.
Tie #2. 100% silk 3.25" wide. Made in USA.
Tie #3: 100% silk, 3" wide. Made in USA.

Looking for *$30 *for the lot, shipped CONUS. I prefer to sell these together, but If you only want one or two of the ties, make me an offer.

*Brooks Brothers Cotton Crewneck Sweater*
Light blue, marked size large
Measures:
23" Pit to Pit
26" Shoulder seam to end of cuff
28" top of collar to bottom of sweater


*Asking $20 shipped*


----------



## Pink and Green

Hate to do this, but it's always worth a shot. Looking for 16 x 33 Slim Fit Brooks Brothers shirts or J. Press shirts, just in case you have some you are too lazy to take pics of.

(Edited request - not as fat as I thought I was).


----------



## tonylumpkin

*A ton of very nice ties, many of a very tradly nature!*

Measurements on all ties are approximate and represent total length and width at widest point. Unless stated to the contrary, all of the ties are 100% silk. All of the ties are $15, unless a different price is noted in the individual description. Shipping for any number of ties is $5 in the CONUS. Please use the number by each tie's description when ordering.

*1. Brooks Brothers University repp in blue and green. Near new condition 58" x 3".*


*2. Brooks Brothers Makers navy and red repp. Excellent condition. 58" x 3 3/4".* GONE


*3. Ashford & Brooks of London navy, green and blue "Scales of Justice" repp. Near new condition. 60" x 3 3/4".*


*4. Brooks Brothers "Makers" Green, blue, white and lavender "Glenn Plaid". I believe the tag is still attached to this one. 58" x 3.5"*


*5. Brooks Brothers "Makers" navy, off-white and burgundy plaid. Near new condition. 58.5" x 3.75"* GONE


*6. Burberry's burgundy, navy and powder blue "Irish Poplin" stripe. Excellent condition. 57" x 3 1/4" $20*


*7. Nicky Hilton green, yellow, red and white paisley. A beautiful tie with incredible silk! This has a single run in it that is just barely visible, but I have included a picture of the defect. 59" x 3.75"*


*8. A vintage woven silk J. Press burgundy, cream and black micro houndstooth. Very nice condition for a tie of its age, certainly very wearable. Considering the measurements and construction, it could be over 50 years old. 53" x 2.5"*


*9. Sills print (Morty Sills of Gordon Gecho, "Wall Street" fame) in navy and gold. Excellent condition and wonderful English silk. 56" x 3.5"*


*10. Chipp navy and white equestrian emblematic. Excellent condition. There is no material content tag, but most of these Chipp's ties were done in Polyester and this has that feel. 55" x 3.25"*


*11. Brooks Brothers "Makers" green with red and yellow apples. New with tags. 59" x 3 3/4"*


*12. Another Sills. This one is a green, burgundy, gold and blue paisley. The tie is in excellent condition and, although it isn't marked as such, I believe (but can't promise) that it is an Ancient Madder. 59" x 3.25"
*


*13. Ben Silver repp in a silver/tan with blue and turquoise stripes. This is new with tags. 57" x 3.5" $25*


*14. Robert Talbott burgundy, gold and navy repp stripe. Excellent condition. 59" x 3 1/4"*


*15. Cambridge Collection green, tan, blue and black plaid in 100% Scotish wool. Excellent condition. 59" x 3"*


*16. Robert Talbott repp in green, navy, red and yellow. Excellent condition. 58" x 3.25"*


*17. Viyella for Lord & Taylor solid navy in 55% wool/45% cotton. Excellent condition. 59" x 3"*


*18. J. Press for The Burlington Knot navy, gold green and burgundy very conservative paisley. Excellent condition. 56" x 3.5".*


*19. Vintage NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers" green, burgundy, navy and brown paisley. New. $20 57.5 x 3.5"*


*20. Vintage thin Zegna paisley in green, blue, brown and burgundy. Excellent condition. 56" x 3".*


*21. Vintage Sulka woven silk in burgundy, cream, green and white. This is the most finely and intricately woven silk tie I have ever seen. The fabric is incredible. It is in excellent vintage condition. $50 56" x 3.25"*


----------



## jaredhicks

I came across a lot of "Royal Tweed" shoes by Cheany marked size 11 (not sure US or UK; last 44/B). All are in very good or new condition. Prices are marked up substantially relative to normal SA shoes, but if anyone is interested for around $70 shipped per pair then PM me and I can go back and see if they're still available. Styles were black and burgundy longwings, black captoe bals, black and burgundy PTBs.


----------



## andcounting

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















And as promised:

The below blazers are *45* each or *80* for both. conus.

Nice hopsack (pretty sure... very lightweight) bb blazer. Tagged 39r.

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 23.5" sleeves.




















The next one is thicker. More like a flannel. Half lined. Tagged 40r.

Pits are 20.5". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 23.5" sleeves.


----------



## Patrick06790

Lots of stuff marked down. Last stop before eBay. Chop chop.

https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring and Summer Jackets--incl. Cartier, NWT silk/wool Lauren, The English Shop 3/2 sack, Haspel, Hickey, Cashmere w/working cuffs, and more!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS* with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) GORGEOUS Spring plaid 3/2 sack from The English Shop of Princeton Canvassed*

This is absolutely beautiful, and has been languishing in my closet for some time--even during my FatTweedy days I never wore this for fear of spoiling it in some way!

It was Made in the USA by Harrison Ltd for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the quartet of Ivy stores in Princeton of which only Hilton survives. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and is beautifully cut with a high 3/2 lapel roll. It has a very natural shoulder. The fabric is wonderful--my pictures utterly fail to capture it. This is a wonderful mid-weight tweed which would be perfect for Spring!

Asking *$60, or offer*.

This is tagged a 46XL, and runs in the upper44-46 range.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34










    

*2) NWT Lauren in silk and wool* *Canvassed*

This is absolutely new and unworn, with all of the original tags still attached. All of the external pockets are still basted shut. It's a lovely blend of 52/48 wool making it perfect for Spring and Summer, and the colourway of the fabric is also terrific, being a versatile mini-houndstooth with a very subtle overcheck. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. Obviously, being NWt and unworn it's in immaculate condition.

The original retail was $325; I'm asking just *$65, or offer*--_*shipped*_!

Tagged a *41R*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 25 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31












      

3) Cartier classic navy blazer with patch pockets Canvassed

Yes, THAT Cartier! I had no idea that Cartier made blazers--I'd expected them to have branched out into ties and pocketsquares, but nothing quite as substantial as a blazer. This was made for Jack Lang, the premier custom clothier of Trenton, back when Trenton was THE place to be in New Jersey, and people flocked there from Princeton and the surrounding areas to rub shoulders with the major Tri-State industrialists, politicians on both the regional and national level (Presidents used to eat in Trenton's steakhouses--now closed), and local sports stars--Joe DiMaggio's favourite pizza place was just down the road.

This jacket is a classic darted navy blazer, with patch pockets, two-button closure, three-button cuffs. The buttons have a decent heft, as you'd expect, but they're by no means overly heavy. The jacket itself is beautifully cut, half-canvassed, and half-lined with a single vent. It has contrast piping in the interior seams. It's in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

Asking *$70, or offer*.... a _*steal*_ for anything Cartier! And how many times do you get the chance to pick up a Cartier blazer? 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 7/8)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










    

*4) Hickey Freeman "Burma" Spring/Summer Madras-y jacket Canvassed*

This is a great jacket for Spring and Summer! Made by Hickey Freeman customized clothes, this jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a cotton/linen blend. It was made in the USA. The plaid is wonderful--and what Trad could resist a Burma jacket for summer? 

Asking *$40, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4










   

*5) Haspel Spring/Summer jacket*

This is a lovely jacket for Summer! Made in the USA by Haspel, this jacket is quarter-lined with a center vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it seems to be a linen-cotton blend. It's in excellent condition--a rarity with light-coloured summer Haspels!

Asking just *$30, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/8










    

*6) Bespoke CASHMERE tweed with working cuffs and elbow patches! Lots of handwork!Canvassed*

This is terrific! Made by Sanitate Tailors of West 55th in New York (billed as "The Savile Row Tailors of New York"), this beautiful jacket is clearly cut from very sort, luxurious cashmere--NOT the cheap stuff that's coming in from China now--although there's no fabric content listed. (As one would expect from a bespoke garment.) The hand is simply wonderful, as it the patterning of the fabric--a lovely versatile grey-cream mini-herringbone. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features suede elbow patches, working surgeon's cuffs--and a awful lot of very detailed, very beautiful handwork throughout. There are a few marks on the left-hand elbow patch (shown),but otherwise this beautiful jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$65, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

Patrick06790 said:


> Lots of stuff marked down. Last stop before eBay. Chop chop.
> 
> https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


If you're a 42R, you should *hasten* to Patrick's store ASAP--he has a couple of _gorgeous_ 3/2 sacks going for a song! Or a song, each.

In other news, the Donegal Mist has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## cipofan

*Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan LHS sz 11D*

This is a pair of very lightly used LHS' that I recently bought from Brooks Brothers. They have been worn 10 times tops and I just find myself wearing my old Sebago beef rolls so I thought these should go to a new home. Size 11D and in excellent condition. Purchased new for $600 a few weeks ago and am willing to let them go for $300 shipped CONUS. These are the model with the Goodyear welt and are in the #8 color.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Several new ties have been added to my above post and #1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 9, 16 and 18 are gone.


----------



## jaredhicks

*Shoes! Including made-in-England Cheaneys.*

1) Two pairs of shoes made in England by Cheaney, from their "Royal Tweed" line. According to old threads on AAAC, the quality of shoes from this line is considered to be about 3/4 of Church's Custom Grade.

The first pair are black cap-toe balmorals. The uppers are in very good condition, with only some light creasing and a few scratches on the toes (see pictures below). The soles show moderate wear. Size is marked as 11, on last 89/B. I haven't been able to determine if this corresponds to a US 11B, but the outsole measures 12.25" long and 4 1/8" wide.

Asking $50 shipped.
https://img9.imageshack.us/i/img0711mv.jpg/https://img541.imageshack.us/i/img0710z.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img0714gc.jpg/https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img0712y.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img0713neh.jpg/

The second pair are burgundy PTBs (not shell), in excellent condition. Only very minor creasing on the uppers and light wear to the soles. Size is marked as 11, on last 44/B. Outsole measures 12.5" long and 4 3/8" wide.

Asking $65 shipped.
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img0715k.jpg/https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img0716u.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0719ac.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img0717ag.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0718p.jpg/

2) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. I bought these new and wore them only about 5-6 times. Size 9.5D.

Asking $40 shipped.
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0727a.jpg/

3) Johnston & Murphy split-toe blutchers. Some scuffs and scratches to the uppers; only light wear to the soles. Size 8.5 D.

Asking $35 shipped.
https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img0720e.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img0721k.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0723ea.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0722myv.jpg/


----------



## jfkemd

price drop



jfkemd said:


> Bills Khakis M3 NWT
> size 34 and unhemmed
> retails for $115
> 
> yours for $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack sports coat
> size 42R
> no structural issues
> has lapped seams, hooked vent, patch/flap pockets, natural shoulders
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19.25
> armpits: 22.75
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 25
> *$40>>$35 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM with questions


----------



## TweedyDon

The 3/2 cord sack has now been claimed--thank you!

So, too has the HF Burma jacket--thanks!


----------



## CMDC

straw sandals said:


> ^^Can you tell me the outseam on those Press trousers?


Outseam is 37.5

BB blazer and LE sack sold


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops and a couple of new items

Huntington 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket, worsted wool blazer. Great TNSIL jacket - natural shoulders, sack cut, 3 patch, hook vent, lapped back seam, single vent, 2B on the sleeves, and half canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulder: 20
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30

Price: $23.50<<27.50<<32.00<<38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Unworn Frathmore wool plaid tie. 100% new wool. Cloth made in Scotland. 3 1/4" x 57" $10.00<<12.00<<15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End Charter Collection wool challis emblematic. 100% wool. Hand made USA. Worn, but no flaws. 3 1/8" x 56" SOLD


Southwick 3/2 darted tweed. A fantastic jacket with plenty of British influence. Full canvas, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, single vent, 3/2 roll, darted, fully lined, etc. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA

No tagged size, but around a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*Great summer jacket!*
Jos A. Bank 3/2 sack tan cotton jacket. *I'm almost certain this is 100% cotton*. Made when JAB produced great stuff. 3/2 roll, sack, fully lined, 1/2 canvas, 2 buttons on the sleeve, very light padding in shoulders. Made in USA. Condition is perfect. 

No tagged size, but about a 42-43R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 24.75"
BOC: 31"

Price: $28.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


A classic Brooks Brothers olive wash'n'wear poplin jacket. 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on the sleeve, single vent, 1/2 lined, patch hip pockets, etc. A perfect summer jacket. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 38ML
Chest: 40" 
Waist: 38"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 31"

Price: $26.00<<30.00<<35.00

]Inseam: 30"[/SIZE][/FONT]
No cuffs

Pendleton dark gray wool shirt with tan suede elbow patches. Excellent condition, except for a small moth bite at the very bottom of the shirt (would be covered if worn tucked). 100% wool. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 35"

Price: SOLD
 

BB blue-gray butcher stripe - classic summer shirt. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00


Bills Khakis Original Twills. M2 - flat front. Cement color. 100% cotton. Condition is very good - worn and washed, but no stains, tears, wear spots, etc. Made in USA.

Tagged: 37
Waist: 37"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 32.5"
No cuffs

Price: SOLD


Bills Khakis Original Twills. Mushroom color. Model M2 - flat front. 100% cotton. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 40"
Inseam: 29" 
No cuffs

Price: SOLD


Gant "Gantella" plaid shirt. Gantella is obviously a reference to Viyella fabric - this one's 80% cotton/20% wool. Flap pocket. Third collar button, but no locker loop. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws like moth bites, wear spots, stains, etc.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Barbour heavy-weight cotton flannel shirt. 100% cotton. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in Portugal.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 17
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Trafalgar Cortina leather belt. Black leather. Brass hardware. Condition is excellent. Made in USA.

Tagged: 42; for someone with a 40" waist

Price: $15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Price Drops and a couple of new items
> 
> A classic Brooks Brothers olive wash'n'wear poplin jacket. 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on the sleeve, single vent, 1/2 lined, patch hip pockets, etc. A perfect summer jacket. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.
> 
> Tagged: 40L, but more like a 38ML
> Chest: 40"
> Waist: 38"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 24"
> BOC: 31"
> 
> Price: $26.00<<30.00<<35.00
> 
> ]Inseam: 30"[/SIZE][/FONT]
> No cuffs


This is a great deal on a great jacket, I've been searching for one in my size for quite some time (I almost bought this one from cards, but it wouldn't fit)
I've seen them go for double this asking price on ebay.

Anyways, drops on this:

Brooks Brothers Makers Gray Flannel Suit
[/B][/U]it's unfortunately not a 3/2 sack, but it is a nice suit in gray flannel
Made in the USA, mid-weight flannel two button, darted
tagged 44/39
23" across the chest, 19 1/2" shoulders 26"+ sleeves, 32 3/4 bottom of collar to hem

trousers are pleated, measure 36" at he waist laid flat with 1-2" to let out, have a 29" inseam and 1 1/2" cuffs
now $45 shipped/offers

tag:
size tag:


----------



## canuckstyle

just wanted to see if there is any interest.
need to free up cash and closet space
thanks

BB makers all cotton must iron 16.5-36 french cuff
in excellent used condition.
$25.00 shipped CONUS or $22.00 to Canada.
">









">
BB non-iron in amost new condition.
blue windowpane check, 
15-32/33
25.00 shipped CONUS or 22.00 Canada.







">

if i am out of line pricewise shoot me an offer.

thanks


----------



## closerlook

I implore you to just hold on to these. when your sebago's bite the dust in 5 years, these will still be like new.



cipofan said:


> *Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan LHS sz 11D*
> 
> This is a pair of very lightly used LHS' that I recently bought from Brooks Brothers. They have been worn 10 times tops and I just find myself wearing my old Sebago beef rolls so I thought these should go to a new home. Size 11D and in excellent condition. Purchased new for $600 a few weeks ago and am willing to let them go for $300 shipped CONUS. These are the model with the Goodyear welt and are in the #8 color.


----------



## closerlook

ADDS (measurements in a little bit):

*JCrew mult-color argyle 
*Sz Small
100% Wool
Worn Once

*$40 Shipped COnus
*









*JCrew 100% Wool Waistcoats
*Brown/Tan houndstooth Never Worn
Navy and Chalkstripe Worn Once
Both sz Small

*$48 Each or $98 for both Conus
*


















JCrew Cotton/Cashmere Sweater Vests
Both size small
Worn only a handful of times

*$28 Each Conus or $50 for both
*









Express and H&M Camel color sweaters
both 100% Merino Wool
both size small

Just $21 each Conus or $40 for both
Excellent Condition worn only a few times each










*JCREW CABLE KNIT QUARTER ZIP
*100% Lambswool
Midnight Green
Size S
*WORN ONCE
*
*Asking $45 shipped or offer >> $42 >> $40 >> $38 >> $32 >> $29 Shipped 
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25
Length from boc: 24.5in





*JCREW HEATHER BROWN CARDIGAN*
_ALSO AVAILABLE IN HEATHER CHARCOAL
_Cotton-Cashmere
real polished nut buttons
Worn once.
Size Small.

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 21in
Sleeve from shoulder: 25in
Length from boc: 25in

*Asking $35 shipped or offer >> $33 shipped >> $31 >> $30 > $28 >> $24 Shipped 
*






*JCREW ARGYLE 100% Lambswool Quarter zip
*size S
Worn only a few times

*Asking $40 Shipped or offer >> $38 shipped >> $36 >> $34 >> $29 Shipped 
*

approximate measurements
Chest, pit to pit: 22in
Sleeve from shoulder: 24in
Length from boc: 24in





*BROOKS BROTHERS 
Button Down collar*
16.5 x 34/35

*Asking $ 24 shipped >> $22 shipped >> $20 >> $18 >> $14 Shipped 
*


[/QUOTE]

ADDS remaining stuff from other thread with drops (and more coming in a bit):

*Brooks Brothers Black Camel Hair Coat
*tagged 38R but see measurements
center vent

$45 Shipped CONUS >> $42 Shipped >>$40 >> $35 Shipped

Approximate Measurements:

Shoulders 18in
Chest 20in
sleeve 23in +2in
length from boc 30in


























*Jos A Bank Herringbone Tweed
*Pretty much a standard staple if you don't have it already
Center vent

Shoulders 18.5in
Chest 21.5in
sleeve 22.5in + 2in
length from boc 28.5in

$40 shipped CONUS >> $37 Shipped >>$35 >> $30 Shipped


----------



## Keydet

*DROPs/Adds/Updates---Brooks Brothers/Corbin*

New Items--again--everything not strictly trad but: 1) in the neighborhood; 2) in good to great condition! Prices include CONUS shipping, international shipping considered if you pay difference. See quotes section below for additional drops on items posted previously.

*Hickey Freeman for Paul Simon, Charlotte, "Boardroom" 100% wool, full canvas Suit. 2B/Darted. Immaculate Condition. Tagged 44.--$80*

Perhaps the best item of the day. Hickey Freeman Boardroom for Paul Simon (a boutique men's clothing store in Charlotte). Blue/gray medium weight wool with subtle detail. See photos for weave. In immaculate condition. See measurements:

P2P: 21.75"
Shoulder: 18" 
Sleeve: 25.5" 
BOC: 31

Waist: 19"
Inseam: 29" (uncuffed-with 3.75" in hem to let or cuffs)














































*Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Made in the USA Solid Navy Suit. 44(?) 2B/darted---$60 *

100% wool Brooks Brothers Made in the USA navy suit. A classic for business wear. 2B/darted. Stitching on lapels. 1/4 lined construction. Single vent.

Appears to be around 44, but see measurements:

P2P: 23"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 25"
BOC: 32

Waist: 19" (laid flat)
Inseam: 30" (cuffed bottoms)




























*Corbin Made in the USA for Hunt Club Navy/Blue Chalkstripe Suit, 42(?) 2B/Darted--$50*

Another business classic. May have been from the same fellow as the BB suit above. 100% wool. About a 42(?) but see measurements:

Measurements:

P2P: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25"
BOC: 30.5

Waist: 19.5
Inseam: 30"
Cuffed bottoms




























*DAKS London Wool/Brass Button Sport Jacket, 2B/Darted. Taupe/Tan Color. 40 (?)-- $50*

DAKS Sport jacket, perfect weight for summer/spring. Taupe/tan color. Brass buttons (see detail). Lining (not pictured) features Daks union jack logo emblematic.

Measurements:

P2P: 20.5"
Shoulder: 17"
Sleeve: 25"
BOC: 30.5

*







*



















*Brooks Brothers "346" Blue/White Seersucker Odd Jacket-40S--$40*

This was apparently once part of a suit, but the trousers were nowhere to be found despite my best efforts. However, given the summer season quickly approaching, and the growing popularity of splitting the seersucker in half to pair with other items, I assume someone will be able to find a good use for this jacket. No issues. Don't judge it for being 346---it's seersucker for goodness sake! See measurements:

P2P: 21.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24"
BOC: 29.5"




























*IZOD/Lacoste Spring weight maroon Jacket/windbreaker: Size M, cotton/poly blend per tag: $40*

Another of these spring windbreaker jackets. Great look for spring/summer at the beach. Tagged size M, see measurements:

P2P: 23.5" 
Middle Collar/End of Sleeve: 34" 
Back: 25"



















*Brooks Brothers "Eliot" Cavalry Twill Pants--35/32--$30*

I really love the Cavalry Twills I have in my size. 100% cotton. Eliot cut (meaning pleats/cuffs). Measures to size.



















*Mountain Khakis--32/32---$30*

Not trad, but perfect for pairing with Ropers per the recent conversation on same in the trad forum. Note pockets.






























Keydet said:


> Not everything is strictly trad, but certainly in the neighborhood. Offers are welcome. All prices include shipping CONUS. International shipping considered if you pay difference. For eBay items, reasonable offers considered until there is a bid.
> 
> *Allen Edmonds Brewster Split Toe Blucher--10.5 A--eBay*
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Black Silver Bit Loafer--8 C/A--eBay*
> 
> *Adler B-52 Bomber/Flight Jacket w/ zip in pile liner and button-in neck liner. Size L. $40 --> $35 --> $32*
> 
> Really a nice and versatile jacket. Clearly been around a while, so normal and expected wear/distressing on leather. Otherwise in great condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23.25"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Bottom Collar/Hem: 26"
> Top Collar/Hem: 29"
> Shoulders: 18"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Coral Shorts. Size 35/Inseam 9" --$15 --> $13 --> $11*
> 
> Perfect for summer.
> 
> Waist: 17 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hunt Club Leather Jacket -44 Reg. $35 --> $30 --> $27*
> 
> For some reason I couldn't leave these jackets alone today. Perhaps it was the cold weather. Either way, another great jacket. Note the lining.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Bottom of Collar/Hem: 26"
> Shoulders: 21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cricketeer 3/2 Sack w/ Mother of Pearl Buttons and Duck Lining. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*
> 
> *Several Ties---$7 each or 2 for $10. --> $6 each --> $5 each*
> 
> Bert Pulitzer-3.5"/57"
> 
> Gitman Bros.-4" x 56"
> 
> Roberts-3.75"/58"
> 
> Robert Talbott-3" x 58"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*NWOT Filson Mackinaw Wool Jacket, L*

Absolutely pristine. Not currently offered on their website, but it appears to share features with the Mackinaw Cruiser and the Cape Coat. 24oz. wool.

Chest 26" ptp, shoulders 20.5", sleeves 25.5", length boc 26.75"

*$115* shipped or offer. 


*Brooks Brothers Frames*

Made in Italy. Obviously very well made, jewelry grade frames. They are in good condition but need to be cleaned, your optometrist will likely do this for free when you go in for your prescription.

*$30* shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Shirts, 16-32 16.5-32 and L*

*$16* each, *$12* for each additional, or *$65* for the lot of six.


*100% Irish Linen, L*

Like new.


*Madras Half-Sleeve, L*

Two small spots: one tiny and absolutely insignificant (near the button placket, shown) and the other looks removable with a pre-treatment of some kind (on the left shoulder, shown).


*Vintage Yellow Broadcloth(?) w/Unlined Collar, 16-32*

Also a stain, above the left cuff, that looks entirely treatable--like ketchup or something. The cloth behind the collar and cuffs has an interesting waffle-like texture.


*Vintage 55/45 Blend Oxford, 16-32*

Like others have commented before, the synthetic fibers are by no means a negative on these early "Brookscloth" shirts. Excellent condition, no issues.


*Blue Check BD Dress Shirt, 16-32*

Soft collar, good condition, spot on left shoulder.


*Vintage Blue OCBD w/Unlined Collar, 16.5-32*

In great shape but it has a few spots of a dark reddish hue; I can't speak to what it might be, but I'd think, given their location and size, you could play it off with a dangerous look if anyone seems to question it--or you could just keep your jacket on.


Offer for combined shipping on these following pairs of tartan flannels:

*Corbin Scottish Tartans Flannels, 35/32*

Great subdued colors for tartan slacks. No issues.

17.5" (35") waist, 32" inseam

*$20* shipped.


*Majer Tartan Flannel Slacks, 34/31*

No issues. 17" (34") waist, 31" inseam.

*$20* shipped.


*Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Calfskin Belt, 40*

Like new. 
41" to center catch.

$25 shipped. *$20.*


*Ben Silver Scottish Cashmere, L*

No flaws and in very good shape with only a very light pilling which is common after a few wearings.

24" ptp, 27" boc, 34"-35" sleeve

$40 shipped. *$32.*


*Drifters Full Strap Penny Mocs, 7 1/2 D*

There is a little of what appears to be water spotting and the usual signs of use, and they need the heel caps changed out, but they are otherwise in good shape for a quality pair of defunct vintage USA handsewns. The soles are solid as a rock and the uppers are of a sturdy full grain calf. 
[Edit: The right shoe, though marked as the same size (7 1/2 D) as the left, actually looks slightly longer and a hair wider--about an 8 or 8.5.]

$35 shipped. *$30.*


Please make offers on these items remaining below.

*Fantastic Vintage Corbin Tweed for The English Shop Princeton, 39-40R *

Beautiful glen check tweed in excellent condition throughout. Like new old stock; beautifully tailored, canvassed, and very soft shouldered.

21.5" chest ptp, 18" shoulders, 24.25" sleeves, 30.5" length boc

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*English Shop Princeton Forest Green Blazer, 45-46R *

Also beautifully tailored and in excellent condition. Having picked up half a dozen or so jackets now from The English Shop, I have developed a very high regard for the standards of quality and style they seem to have held, of which these are shining examples.

24.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves (2.5"-3" to let out), 31" length boc

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*Footjoy Burgundy Tassel Loafers, 9.5 E*

Yes, the good ol' Footjoy USA that was once an easy rival to Alden, AE, or any of the rest of them. These are in good condition with lots of life left: the usual scratches, scuffs, and dings consistent with use, but nothing especially conspicuous and nothing that regular shoe care won't handle. (The second photo is the only one that seems to have really captured the color well.)

$45 shipped. *$36.*


*Norman Hilton Hopsack Windowpane Sportcoat, 43 Long*

This one is in really great condition, and clean, and beautifully trad tailored as only Norman Hilton does. Lapped seams throughout, hooked vent, and a fantastic lapel structure and roll. It is half-lined and canvassed, of course, and I've included a couple of pictures showing the two pulls I found--they are very minor, as you see, and both on the right side--on the back by the pit and on the upper sleeve--also toward the back.

23.5" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" length boc

$50 shipped. *$40.*


*Brooks Brothers Grey Glenplaid Sack Suit, marked 43RG (note measurements)*

This one is rumpled from storage but is in excellent condition and has the details and cut you want in a trad suit.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc length
18.5" (37") waist, 30" inseam (1 7/8" cuffs)

$50 shipped. *$42.*


*E.T. Wright Navy/Bone Saddle Oxfords, 10.5 B*

Worn a handful of times; they are fully leather-lined with an orthotic insole. Insignificant marks consistent with use.

$45 shipped. *$36.*


*Johnson & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers, 10.5 B/2A*

Also worn a handful of times. Insignificant marks consistent with use; no scratches, dings, or scuffs.

$50 shipped. *$40.*
(Both pairs of 10.5 Bs $84 shipped. *$70.*)


*Hanover L.B. Sheppard Longwings, 8 D/B*

I got these for myself, but, as an 8.5 D, they're just too tight. CG, but in excellent shape and lightly worn.

$45 shipped. *$38.*


*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, 44*

A fair bit of wear to this one, but I'm selling it cheap for someone who might be wanting something he won't have to fuss over. The pictures show the issues: a couple of misaligned threads on the lapel, the top button stitched through the lapel, and some wear to the cuff points. There is also a fair bit of shine, but it's fishing-cruise worthy and cheap. You might be able to recoup the cost, or even profit, selling the monogrammed buttons.

24" chest ptp, 19" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 31.5" boc

$20 shipped. *$12.*


*Brooks Brothers Special Order Gabardine Suit, ca. 42 R*

This is a great suit with wonderful details, but one significant flaw--a moth hole straight through the seat. I would think it definitely worth a reweave since the jacket tails should cover the spots in normal use. Working cuffs, braces buttons, etc. The tailoring suggests an athletic fit.

23" ptp, 20" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.5" boc
17" (34") waist, 30" inseam

Given the flaw, $40 shipped. *$32.*


*Florsheim imperial Shell Cordovan LWB, 10.5C*

They have what appears to be a recent polish job on them--perhaps a little heavier an application than is ideal--but there are no damages and a regular Mac will give 'em the deep, rich glow they deserve.

$140 shipped.*>>Now $80.*


*Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan PTB, 9.5C*

The condition of the uppers is truly remarkable: beautiful shine, minimal to non-existent rippling, and no damage of any sort that I can tell. I suppose looking for good Florsheims on eBay takes a devotion few possess, because I doubt not that had these said Alden they would go for nearly twice what I'm asking here: just...

$180 shipped.*>>Now $115.*


*Brooks Brothers Featherweight Tweed, c.41L*

This is a stellar jacket. It stands out well enough on its own, but having let a friend of mine try it on (even though it didn't fit) I can now say that it is truly transformative. It is also in excellent condition--the middle button is a little stretched, but not in danger of coming loose or anything. I should think it's a steal at just:

$48 shipped.* Now $26.*

22.5" ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32" length boc


*Vintage Izod Lacoste nylon hooded shell, M*

The color is navy--if it didn't come out that well in the pictures--and it is in very, very good condition. There is a bit of loose stitching at the left pit, and it needs a damp cloth wipe near the bottom at the same side, but, especially considering its age, it is remarkably new looking.

23" ptp, 35" sleeves, 27" boc length.

$35 shipped.$20.[/B]
[URL=https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/?action=view&current=DSC01082.jpg]
Most of what's visible here is a sheen of light reflecting off the nylon...all it needs is a wipe.
[/URL]

*Preston of New England D-Ring Belt, M*

Some slight wear from use. 45" overall length, 39" to center of self backing material (which shows while wearing)--so, ideal for 38-40 but just as good for a fair range outside of that (36-42).

$14 shipped.Free with another item.[/B]


*Cable Car Clothiers Navy Wash & Wear Suit, c. 48-50?*

Some visible signs of wear (pictured) but overall in good shape. Has lapped seams throughout.

Measurements:
20" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31.5" length boc, 26" chest ptp
22" (44") waist, 31" inseam

$60 shipped.*$32.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cardinals5

Hey Keydet - you might want to re-check the shoulder measurement on some of those jackets. You have a couple with 18" shoulders that have 43.5" and 46" chests, which, if not impossible, is very unlikely. You might also try selling some of the darted stuff on the Sales Forum where it might seller quicker.


----------



## Keydet

Cardinals5 said:


> Hey Keydet - you might want to re-check the shoulder measurement on some of those jackets. You have a couple with 18" shoulders that have 43.5" and 46" chests, which, if not impossible, is very unlikely. You might also try selling some of the darted stuff on the Sales Forum where it might seller quicker.


I'll take that advice from one of the primary populaters of this thread; I would imagine that you've accumulated far more knowledge on this subject than I have.

I've searched this topic on the board, but did not find a thread discussing it. What is the preferred method for measuring shoulders? On a standard jacket, I have been going straight across the front while laid flat from seam to seam, which ends up being a couple inches short of the top of the collar. Presumably, I'm getting short measurements because I am taking the hypotenuse of the triangle?


----------



## TweedyDon

Keydet said:


> I've searched this topic on the board, but did not find a thread discussing it. What is the preferred method for measuring shoulders?


A very useful guide to measuring jackets can be found here:

*EDIT: This link's not working, but Cards has posted a link to precisely the same information later in this thread!*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*PRICE UPDATES AND LANDS END KHAKI DEAL!*


















J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
$35 obo










Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33 
Good condition
$10 obo









PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$10

*LE Plain Front Traditional Fit No Iron Chino Pants 35 x 29 plain front and cuffed - Dark Khaki - sorry no real pics, like new $15*








Prices exclude S&H.

BOW TIE CULL;









1. No Tag Vintage Guards Stripe
2. J.Press r/w/b repp - SOLD
3. J.Press r/g/w repp
4. J.Press navy repp - Sold
5. Turnbull&Asser brown and black two tone repp









6. J.Press green foulard
7. J.Press brown paisley
8. J.Press madras - Sold









9. BB navy foulard -- solD
10. BB burgundy foulard
11. BB burgundy paisley -- solD
12. BB yellow foulard - Sold
13. PRL pink w/ grn paisley - sold

All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $15ppd per bowtie.


----------



## Cardinals5

TweedyD's link isn't working for me, but it's probably the same thing as this thread, which is what I used when I started measuring (https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=1463)

The only thing I'd change is that I hang jackets I'm measuring over the back of my desk chair, which is cushioned, since I think it better replicates a person's shoulders than a jacket lying flat - in other words, it measures a replication of the curve of a persons back rather than just a straight line, which can often be inaccurate. Whatever you do, you should measure the back of the jacket rather than the front (the front and back of shoulders are different measurements) and measure the furthest point of the shoulder seam to the other shoulder seam.


----------



## AlanC

*Langrock* ties--lot of 2
Old school Trad

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal for the lot of two

Tie 1: 
"Lakenheath"
Made in Italy
3 1/2" wide

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img4435d.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img4439f.jpg/

Tie 2:
3 1/8" wide
There is some rubbing where the knot would be. It's perfectly wearable, but because of this issue the overall lot price reflects the condition of this tie.

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img4431p.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img4434el.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, Cards--this is the info. I linked to, also.



Cardinals5 said:


> TweedyD's link isn't working for me, but it's probably the same thing as this thread, which is what I used when I started measuring (https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=1463)


----------



## andcounting

BB Blazers sold. Southwick and shoes still available. Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5d



andcounting said:


> Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA
> 
> 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 45 > 42 > 40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow
> 
> 40 > 35 > *32 shipped *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as promised:
> 
> The below blazers are *45* each or *80* for both. conus. *SOLD*
> 
> Nice hopsack (pretty sure... very lightweight) bb blazer. Tagged 39r.
> 
> Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 23.5" sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is thicker. More like a flannel. Half lined. Tagged 40r.
> 
> Pits are 20.5". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 23.5" sleeves.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*10% OFF ALL REMAINING TIES*

*A ton of very nice ties, many of a very tradly nature!*

Measurements on all ties are approximate and represent total length and width at widest point. Unless stated to the contrary, all of the ties are 100% silk. All of the ties are $15, unless a different price is noted in the individual description. Shipping for any number of ties is $5 in the CONUS. Please use the number by each tie's description when ordering.

*1. Brooks Brothers University repp in blue and green. Near new condition 58" x 3".* *GONE*
[/URL]

*2. Brooks Brothers Makers navy and red repp. Excellent condition. 58" x 3 3/4".* *GONE*
[/URL]

*3. Ashford & Brooks of London navy, green and blue "Scales of Justice" repp. Near new condition. 60" x 3 3/4".* *GONE*
[/URL]

*4. Brooks Brothers "Makers" Green, blue, white and lavender "Glenn Plaid". I believe the tag is still attached to this one. 58" x 3.5"*
[/URL]

*5. Brooks Brothers "Makers" navy, off-white and burgundy plaid. Near new condition. 58.5" x 3.75"* *GONE*
[/URL]

*6. Burberry's burgundy, navy and powder blue "Irish Poplin" stripe. Excellent condition. 57" x 3 1/4" GONE*
[/URL]

*7. Nicky Hilton green, yellow, red and white paisley. A beautiful tie with incredible silk! This has a single run in it that is just barely visible, but I have included a picture of the defect. 59" x 3.75"*
[/URL]

*8. A vintage woven silk J. Press burgundy, cream and black micro houndstooth. Very nice condition for a tie of its age, certainly very wearable. Considering the measurements and construction, it could be over 50 years old. 53" x 2.5"*
[/URL]

*9. Sills print (Morty Sills of Gordon Gecho, "Wall Street" fame) in navy and gold. Excellent condition and wonderful English silk. 56" x 3.5"* *GONE*
[/URL]

*10. Chipp navy and white equestrian emblematic. Excellent condition. There is no material content tag, but most of these Chipp's ties were done in Polyester and this has that feel. 55" x 3.25"*
[/URL]

*11. Brooks Brothers "Makers" green with red and yellow apples. New with tags. 59" x 3 3/4"*
[/URL]

*12. Another Sills. This one is a green, burgundy, gold and blue paisley. The tie is in excellent condition and, although it isn't marked as such, I believe (but can't promise) that it is an Ancient Madder. 59" x 3.25"*

[/URL]

*13. Ben Silver repp in a silver/tan with blue and turquoise stripes. This is new with tags. 57" x 3.5" $25*
[/URL]

*14. Robert Talbott burgundy, gold and navy repp stripe. Excellent condition. 59" x 3 1/4"*
[/URL]

*15. Cambridge Collection green, tan, blue and black plaid in 100% Scotish wool. Excellent condition. 59" x 3"*
[/URL]

*16. Robert Talbott repp in green, navy, red and yellow. Excellent condition. 58" x 3.25"* *GONE*
[/URL]

*17. Viyella for Lord & Taylor solid navy in 55% wool/45% cotton. Excellent condition. 59" x 3"* *GONE
*[/URL]

*18. J. Press for The Burlington Knot navy, gold green and burgundy very conservative paisley. Excellent condition. 56" x 3.5".* *GONE*
[/URL]

*19. Vintage NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers" green, burgundy, navy and brown paisley. New. $20 57.5 x 3.5"*
[/URL]

*20. Vintage thin Zegna paisley in green, blue, brown and burgundy. Excellent condition. 56" x 3".*
[/URL]

*21. Vintage Sulka woven silk in burgundy, cream, green and white. This is the most finely and intricately woven silk tie I have ever seen. The fabric is incredible. It is in excellent vintage condition. $50 56" x 3.25"*
[/URL]

*22. A beautiful Villa Bolghieri in deep navy and gold. Excellent condition. 61" x 3.75" $25*
[/URL]

*23. Hermes in raspberry and two shades of blue. Very good condition. 57" x 3".* *$30*
[/URL]

*24. Canali navy, cream and burgundy in a beautiful woven silk. Excellent condition. 60" x 3.75".* *$25*
[/URL]

*25. Pal Zileri stripe in black, tan and blue. Excellent condition. 59" x 3.5".* *$25*
[/URL]

*26. Beautiful Drakes in a deep blue with powder blue, green and orange accents. I bought this new, but never wore it. 60" x 3.5".* *$60*
[/URL]

*27. XMI Atkinsons Irish Poplin in a tan and grey stripe. Excellent condition. 59" x 3.75".* *$25*
[/URL]


----------



## jaredhicks

Black cap-toes sold. Drops on remaining 3 pairs.



jaredhicks said:


> 1) Two pairs of shoes made in England by Cheaney, from their "Royal Tweed" line. According to old threads on AAAC, the quality of shoes from this line is considered to be about 3/4 of Church's Custom Grade.
> 
> The first pair are black cap-toe balmorals. (SOLD)
> 
> The second pair are burgundy PTBs (not shell), in excellent condition. Only very minor creasing on the uppers and light wear to the soles. Size is marked as 11, on last 44/B. Outsole measures 12.5" long and 4 3/8" wide.
> 
> Asking $65=>$60 shipped.
> https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img0715k.jpg/https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img0716u.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0719ac.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img0717ag.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0718p.jpg/
> 
> 2) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. I bought these new and wore them only about 5-6 times. Size 9.5D.
> 
> Asking $40=>$35 shipped.
> https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0727a.jpg/
> 
> 3) Johnston & Murphy split-toe blutchers. Some scuffs and scratches to the uppers; only light wear to the soles. Size 8.5 D.
> 
> Asking $35=>$30 shipped.
> https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img0720e.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img0721k.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0723ea.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0722myv.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

Some of you might remember that I was able to get a madras sack at a local consignment/vintage/whatever shop recently and forward it to a lucky forumite. Well I decided to get the other one they had there for myself. Well, I didn't try it on today and went off of my try-on of last time. I forgot I was wearing a sweater that time, and since one would never wear a sweater with a bleeding madras sack, I see this will be too big for me. So I am reselling it for what I paid, which was $60 >> $30 (plus actual shipping). Its an authentic Bleeding Madras, 3/2 Sack from the 1960s or so. 
Single Vent.

Approximate Measurements:
Chest 21 in
shoulders 17.25in
sleeve 24.5in + 2.5in
Length 29.5in


















EDIT:
I just found a couple of flaws on the coat that need to be illustrated. 
This drops the price to* $30 plus shipping. *

On the neck:









On the inside of a sleeve:


----------



## spielerman

wow oh wish I could pull the trigger on this....is that shoulder measurement correct? I'd really be called a Dandy at work with this..


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *JACKETS!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Donegal Mist from Magee! Canvassed. *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *
> 2) Classic and BEAUTIFUL Ballot of Princeton Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--with patch pockets! Canvassed.*
> 
> This is a beautiful Ivy jacket! Made inthe USA by Danton for the now-defunct Ballot of Princeton--the competitor to Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop--this is a classic and staple dark grey herringbone Harris tweed. It's also a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, has two-button cuffs, is 3/4 canvassed, and is half-lined. It also has patch pockets! Apart from some minor pinpricks in the lining--shown--this is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$45, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 261/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Cord 3/2 sack by Richard Harris Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) Orvis Forest Green 3/2 Camelhair with patch pockets! Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *5) POSS. UNWORN Classic Harris Tweed Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely tweed--and since it still has its spare buttons in its pocket, the external breast pocket is still basted shut, and there is the remains of the basting thread on the lower two pockets, it's possible that this is unworn. It's a lovely classic Harris tweed in dark brown herringbone with vertical stripes of turquoise and russet. It has the class Harris football buttons in dark brown, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) All-American McClure Tweed for the smaller trad--with THREE patch pockets! Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen* *Canvassed*
> 
> *This was previously posted, and is consolidated here with a price drop!*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*
> 
> This is an absolute steal at
> 
> asking just *$32, or offer*.
> 
> Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 7/8
> Length: 32


----------



## canuckstyle

BB makers FC sold pending payment



canuckstyle said:


> just wanted to see if there is any interest.
> need to free up cash and closet space
> thanks
> 
> BB makers all cotton must iron 16.5-36 french cuff
> in excellent used condition.
> $25.00 shipped CONUS or $22.00 to Canada.
> ">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">
> BB non-iron in amost new condition.
> blue windowpane check,
> 15-32/33
> 25.00 shipped CONUS or 22.00 Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">
> 
> if i am out of line pricewise shoot me an offer.
> 
> thanks


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS!!!*​*42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
Jacket measures:
20" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC

Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
  
Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.


*Asking $68 > $75 shipped CONUS.*

*LANDS END HARRIS TWEED JACKET*
Marked 41 regular, should fit a 41 or 42. Measurements:

19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC
  
Two button front, darted, Made in USA.
*Asking $28 > $32 shipped CONUS.
*
*Brooks Brothers Blackwatch Trousers*
100% wool, made in USA. Look perfect, no flaws I can find.
Unmarked size. Measures:
42" waist
32" inseam (+1" to let out)
 
*Asking $40 > $45 shipped*

*Brooks Brothers Cotton Crewneck Sweater*
Light blue, marked size large
Measures:
23" Pit to Pit
26" Shoulder seam to end of cuff
28" top of collar to bottom of sweater


*Asking $16 > $20 shipped*


----------



## Keydet

*NOTE CORRECTIONS TO JACKET SHOULDERS*

Thanks to Cards for pointing out the potential credibility-killer of mis-measurement, and to Cards and TweedyDon for assistance in finding the correct technique for shoulder measurements.



Keydet said:


> New Items--again--everything not strictly trad but: 1) in the neighborhood; 2) in good to great condition! Prices include CONUS shipping, international shipping considered if you pay difference. See quotes section below for additional drops on items posted previously.
> 
> *Hickey Freeman for Paul Simon, Charlotte, "Boardroom" 100% wool, full canvas Suit. 2B/Darted. Immaculate Condition. Tagged 44.--$80*
> 
> Perhaps the best item of the day. Hickey Freeman Boardroom for Paul Simon (a boutique men's clothing store in Charlotte). Blue/gray medium weight wool with subtle detail. See photos for weave. In immaculate condition. See measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.75"
> Shoulder: *19*"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> BOC: 31
> 
> Waist: 19"
> Inseam: 29" (uncuffed-with 3.75" in hem to let or cuffs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Made in the USA Solid Navy Suit. 44(?) 2B/darted---$60 *
> 
> 100% wool Brooks Brothers Made in the USA navy suit. A classic for business wear. 2B/darted. Stitching on lapels. 1/4 lined construction. Single vent.
> 
> Appears to be around 44, but see measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: *19.5*"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 32
> 
> Waist: 19" (laid flat)
> Inseam: 30" (cuffed bottoms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbin Made in the USA for Hunt Club Navy/Blue Chalkstripe Suit, 42(?) 2B/Darted--$50*
> 
> Another business classic. May have been from the same fellow as the BB suit above. 100% wool. About a 42(?) but see measurements:
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 22"
> Shoulders: *20*"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> Waist: 19.5
> Inseam: 30"
> Cuffed bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAKS London Wool/Brass Button Sport Jacket, 2B/Darted. Taupe/Tan Color. 40 (?)-- $50*
> 
> DAKS Sport jacket, perfect weight for summer/spring. Taupe/tan color. Brass buttons (see detail). Lining (not pictured) features Daks union jack logo emblematic.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 20.5"
> Shoulder: *18*"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "346" Blue/White Seersucker Odd Jacket-40S--$40*
> 
> This was apparently once part of a suit, but the trousers were nowhere to be found despite my best efforts. However, given the summer season quickly approaching, and the growing popularity of splitting the seersucker in half to pair with other items, I assume someone will be able to find a good use for this jacket. No issues. Don't judge it for being 346---it's seersucker for goodness sake! See measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.5"
> Shoulder: *19.5*"
> Sleeve: 24"
> BOC: 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IZOD/Lacoste Spring weight maroon Jacket/windbreaker: Size M, cotton/poly blend per tag: $40*
> 
> Another of these spring windbreaker jackets. Great look for spring/summer at the beach. Tagged size M, see measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23.5"
> Middle Collar/End of Sleeve: 34"
> Back: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Eliot" Cavalry Twill Pants--35/32--$30*
> 
> I really love the Cavalry Twills I have in my size. 100% cotton. Eliot cut (meaning pleats/cuffs). Measures to size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mountain Khakis--32/32---$30*
> 
> Not trad, but perfect for pairing with Ropers per the recent conversation on same in the trad forum. Note pockets.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The tartan flannel trousers on the previous page are sold, and several other items are receiving inquiries, pending confirmation of claim. Please take the opportunity to offer for them before they're gone.

Two more standout items:

*Vintage Stanford University Varsity Sweater, no marked size*

This one is in dynamite condition, but you may want to have it dry cleaned to freshen it up since it has obviously been in storage for a _long_ time, no funky smells or anything and it could probably just be aired out to relax the fibers. Heavy, tight weave. Authentic West Coast Ivy like you're not likely to see again. (The color is the Stanford red--kind of maroon--it doesn't translate well in my pictures.)

22.5" ptp, 19" shoulders, 23" sleeves (cuffed, as in the picture), 26.5" length boc (uncuffed, as you see in the picture--cuffed, as it is apparently designed for, 24" boc)

$65 shipped, or offer.


*Brooks Brothers Black Pinstripe Sack Suit, 43ML (trousers 38ML)*

This is an older vintage, mid-60s to early 70s, I'd guess, but it is in fantastic condition. It is a blend suit, but it feels like a well-tailored 100% worsted, and I can now say that our memories of the gross abuse of synthetic fibers in the middle to late 70s is an injustice to the beautiful use of them that reputable makers like BB was capable of. This one has some nice added details: like the tab at the waistband closure and the split back waist, and also a very convincing set of faux working cuffs.

23" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31.25" length boc
19" (38") waist, 30.5" inseam (1.75" cuffs)--(marked 38ML, and true-to-size)

$65 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Cartier blazer, the Haspel jacket, and the New York bespoke cashmere jacket have now all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items from 32rollandrock!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers![/CENTER]

*4) Hickey Freeman for Saks*

This is another lovely Spring/Summer jacket! made by Hickey Freeman for Saks, this is 70% silk, 30% wool. This is half-canvassed and fully lined; it is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has a beautiful drape and hand, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This was made in the USA, and is the "Diplomat" model.

*Asking $22, or offer*

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 31










 

*8) Stafford brown herringbone tweed*

A decent, basic brown herringbone tweed from Stafford. Half-lined, metal-shanked buttons, single vent, and in excellent condition.

Asking *$14, or offer.*

*Tagged a 46R, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










 

*9) 44L Land's End cord jacket*

This is lovely, with patch pockets, elbow patches, leather covered buttons, and a full lining! It also has a single vent and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $14 or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2










   

*3) TWO NWT XS Commando sweaters--Made in England*

I have two of these available in size XS WITHOUT chest patches (one is missing its tags, but it is NOS)

These are a lovely dark military brown, and come complete with shoulder and elbow patches and epaulets; the epaulets are functional and secured by velcro. The sweaters are 100% wool exterior, and the patches are 67/33 poly/cotton. These sweaters are lined inside with Gore Windstopper Fabric, which makes them very warm, if a trifle rustly! (Windstopper seems to be similar to Goretex, but I don't think it's actually made by Goretex.)

These are all NWT, except for the one missing its tags, although this is also new.

*Asking $22 each, or offer. *

*Tagged XS (32 -34) these measure:*

Chest: 15 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Length (BOC) 20 1/2
Shoulder: 16 1/2


----------



## closerlook

*More Trad Goodies as I unload*

ALL COATS ARE SINGLE VENTED.

Georgetown University Shop *Sack* heavier weight blazer


approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 23in + 2in
Length from boc 30in

$65 Shipped


























My Heavy Weight 1960s Charcoal/Black Skeleton Plaid* 3/2 Sack
*Its about a 40S/R

it had a couple tiny holes which I had darned. I can't find them anymore.

approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 24in + 1.75in
Length from boc 29in

$60 shipped



















New With Tag Brooks Brothers Seersucker 37R
I never wore it. Just in time for spring, it can be yours.

Claimed.

Rooster *New Old Stock* 65%Wool 35% Mohair Knit Tie

$30 Shipped


















Blue Hopsack (I think) *3/2 Sack 3 Patch* Blazer


approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 19in
Chest 23in
Sleeve 26in+3in
Length from boc 31in









$45 Shipped

Purple Label White Dress Shirt
Sz 16

claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets--including 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed, and from The English Shop of Princeton!*

*I have consolidated my remaining jackets into this one post, with price drops on some. OFFERS WELCOME ON ALL!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--INCLUDING LOWBALLS!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) GORGEOUS Spring plaid 3/2 sack from The English Shop of Princeton Canvassed*

This is absolutely beautiful, and has been languishing in my closet for some time--even during my FatTweedy days I never wore this for fear of spoiling it in some way!

It was Made in the USA by Harrison Ltd for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the quartet of Ivy stores in Princeton of which only Hilton survives. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and is beautifully cut with a high 3/2 lapel roll. It has a very natural shoulder. The fabric is wonderful--my pictures utterly fail to capture it. This is a wonderful mid-weight tweed which would be perfect for Spring!

Asking *$45, or offer*.

This is tagged a 46XL, and runs in the upper44-46 range.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34










    

*2) NWT Lauren in silk and wool* *Canvassed*

This is absolutely new and unworn, with all of the original tags still attached. All of the external pockets are still basted shut. It's a lovely blend of 52/48 wool making it perfect for Spring and Summer, and the colourway of the fabric is also terrific, being a versatile mini-houndstooth with a very subtle overcheck. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. Obviously, being NWt and unworn it's in immaculate condition.

The original retail was $325; I'm asking just *$55, or offer*--_*shipped*_!

Tagged a *41R*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 25 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31












      

*
4) Classic and BEAUTIFUL Ballot of Princeton Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--with patch pockets! Canvassed.*

*Claimed, pending payment*

This is a beautiful Ivy jacket! Made inthe USA by Danton for the now-defunct Ballot of Princeton--the competitor to Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop--this is a classic and staple dark grey herringbone Harris tweed. It's also a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, has two-button cuffs, is 3/4 canvassed, and is half-lined. It also has patch pockets! Apart from some minor pinpricks in the lining--shown--this is in excellent condition.

Asking *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 261/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    
 

*5) POSS. UNWORN Classic Harris Tweed Canvassed*

This is a lovely tweed--and since it still has its spare buttons in its pocket, the external breast pocket is still basted shut, and there is the remains of the basting thread on the lower two pockets, it's possible that this is unworn. It's a lovely classic Harris tweed in dark brown herringbone with vertical stripes of turquoise and russet. It has the class Harris football buttons in dark brown, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$35, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










   

*5) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen* *Canvassed*

*This was previously posted, and is consolidated here with a price drop to pay for the de facto bump!*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$28, or offer*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops

Southwick 3/2 darted tweed. A fantastic jacket with plenty of British influence. Full canvas, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, single vent, 3/2 roll, darted, fully lined, etc. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA

No tagged size, but around a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $32.00<<37.00<<43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


*Great summer jacket!*
Jos A. Bank 3/2 sack tan cotton jacket. *I'm almost certain this is 100% cotton*. Made when JAB produced great stuff. 3/2 roll, sack, fully lined, 1/2 canvas, 2 buttons on the sleeve, very light padding in shoulders. Made in USA. Condition is perfect. 

No tagged size, but about a 42-43R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 24.75"
BOC: 31"

Price: $24.00<<28.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


A classic Brooks Brothers olive wash'n'wear poplin jacket. 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on the sleeve, single vent, 1/2 lined, patch hip pockets, etc. A perfect summer jacket. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 38ML
Chest: 40" 
Waist: 38"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.25"
BOC: 31"

Price: $22.00<<26.00<<30.00<<35.00

]Inseam: 30"[/SIZE][/FONT]
No cuffs

BB blue-gray butcher stripe - classic summer shirt. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $12.00<<15.00<<17.50<<20.00


Gant "Gantella" plaid shirt. Gantella is obviously a reference to Viyella fabric - this one's 80% cotton/20% wool. Flap pocket. Third collar button, but no locker loop. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws like moth bites, wear spots, stains, etc.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 15.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 32.75"

Price: $20.00<<23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Barbour heavy-weight cotton flannel shirt. 100% cotton. Condition is very good to excellent - no apparent flaws. Made in Portugal.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 17
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $20.00<<23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Trafalgar Cortina leather belt. Black leather. Brass hardware. Condition is excellent. Made in USA.

Tagged: 42; for someone with a 40" waist

Price: $13.00<<15.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## jfkemd

*price drop on the huntington sack*



jfkemd said:


> Bills Khakis M3 NWT
> size 34 and unhemmed
> retails for $115
> 
> yours for $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack sports coat
> size 42R
> no structural issues
> has lapped seams, hooked vent, patch/flap pockets, natural shoulders
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19.25
> armpits: 22.75
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 25
> *$40>>35>>$30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM with questions


----------



## AlanC

Some fantastic shirts on offer.

*Lacoste* striped polo
Tagged size: 7 (chest P2P: 23")

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal



*Marbas* striped polo
Made in Italy
Tagged size: L/52 (chest P2P: 22.5")
Marbas is a high end label usually sold in golf shops. This is an extremely nice shirt and has no golf club logos. Retail up to .

Your price: $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img4468t.jpg/

*Orvis* Charles F. Orvis signature collection shirt
Tagged size: L (chest P2P: 25")

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4480f.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img4473de.jpg/

*Woolrich* John Rich & Bros. shirt
Tagged size: L (chest P2P: 25")
Short sleeves, great for spring and summer.

John Rich & Bros. is one of the high end lines from Woolrich run by the Italians, sold in the various hip Americana/heritage shops at $100+.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4477l.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/img4476b.jpg/


----------



## DFPyne

1. ~41R Hicky Freedman 3/2 Blue Sack Flannel Blazer.
I picked up this blazer on E-Bay about a month ago and decided I didn't need it. It is a beautiful soft blue, not your typical dark navy blazer.
[$45 - What I have in it]
Pit to Pit: 20.5" 
Bottom to Collar: 30.5" 
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"









2. 42R Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Madras Blazer
I picked up this blazer on Etsy a couple months ago and decided I didn't need.
[$45 - What I have in it] 
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 25"









3. 42R Orvis 3/2 Sack Cream Silk Blazer
Kinda a strange beast, but would be great in the summer. Sack silk blazer, patch pockets with no flap. Tailored in the USA.
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31"
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

4. 42R Orivs 3/2 Sack Green Silk Blazer
Just like the one above, just green. Would be great for the summer. Tailored in the USA.
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31" 
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

5. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

2. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$20 Shipped]

3. Brown Brooks Brothers 346 Large Pima Cotton Polo
[$20 Shipped]

4. Royal Blue Brooks Brothers 346 Medium Jersey Cotton Polo
[$20]

5. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$15 Shipped]

6. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie - 100% Kyoto Silk
This is a super cool emblematic tie, I just have to many and have a general aversion to black
[$15 Shipped]

7. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

8. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]

9. I also have a pair of Brooks Brothers Stone Hudson Advantage Chinos and Blue/Grey Clark Advantage Chinos. They are sized 37W, ~28 Inseam. They are the standard advantage chinos, but if anybody wants picture i'll take them.
[$20 for one, $35 for both]

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## TheWGP

Finally getting around to these... if you're interested, PM me and I can ship these items out tomorrow!

4/6/11: Drops & updates! Nothing wrong with this stuff, just want to get it out of here! 
There's a little something for everyone below, I've selected some items that I think folks here might have some interest in. That includes my VERY LAST sweater offerings this season! As usual, all prices include CONUS shipping, and I'll ship internationally with pleasure, just ask me for a quote - it'll be cheaper than you think, as I pass on my shipping discount!

Trades, offers, and any questions welcome - just PM me!
*
All photos are thumbnails - click to enlarge!*

First up... here's a trad special for springtime wear!

*0) Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 sack tweed, *tagged size 41 ML (41 medium long, BUT measures somewhat smaller!) camel-color ground with light brown and light blue plaid. Only a partial (half) lining on this one, making it wear cooler - that and the coloration make this MUCH more versatile than your average tweed!

This features the *Golden Fleece-embossed leather buttons*, and is in excellent shape. No holes, stains or other issues; all buttons are present and functional. This jacket looks to have been very well cared for.

This small-dude special is available for just *just $45>40>$35shipped CONUS!*

Tagged size 41ML, but measures somewhat SMALLER, maybe a 38-39ish!

Pit to pit = 20-21"
Shoulders = 18.5-19"
Sleeves = 24" + 2" to let out
Length from BOC: 30-31"

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.



*1) Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere hunter green cardigan, tagged 44* - Claimed!
*2) LL Bean Norwegian, 80/20 wool/rayon, size L. * Claimed!

*3) LL Bean 92% Cashmere 8% Geelong Lambswool navy V-neck size M. * Claimed!

*4) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland for the Old Course at St. Andrew's sweater, navy ground V-neck, 100% new wool. * No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46? This was made in Scotland for the oldest golf course in the world - and, some say, the best! Surely some of you guys golf - I picked it up for the sheer novelty and interesting design! *Just $22>19>15>13>$11 shipped.*

No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46?
Pit to pit = 23"
Shoulders = 21"
Length = 29"
Sleeves - cuffs CAN be turned back but do NOT have to be - from 33-35" works



*5) John Ashford Cashmere Made in Mongolia grey/black melange sweater size M.* Claimed!

*6) Banana Republic 100% Cashmere grey crewneck Size XL.* This is from my own personal closet, very well cared for. Nice thick and heavy cashmere - this was not a cheap sweater. Another solid wardrobe staple, this time for the bigger guys. *Just $24>22>20>$19 shipped.*

Tagged XL
Pit to pit= 25-26"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 30"
Sleeves = 34"



*7) LL Bean vintage 90% Wool 10% Nylon Hunting Shirt&#8230; whoa! Size Small.* Claimed!
*8) LL Bean NWT vintage 100% Wool Hunting Pants, 31/32.* Claimed!

*9) Bill's Khakis salmon-colored poplins, M2P, tagged 36 BUT measure 37/33* - Spring will be here soon - these pants are ready to rock the season! This waist/length is very versatile - it could go from a 34 to a 39.25" waist, and any inseam shorter than 34.25" or so. They're awesome pants, in perfect shape... have fun showing these to your significant other! :icon_smile_big: *Just $22>20>18>$15 shipped!*

Tagged 36
Waist = 37" (with 2.25" to let)
Inseam = 33" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1.25" to let)
Outseam = 44"
Rise = 11"



*10) Bill's Khakis olive colored twills M2P, tagged 35 BUT measure 36/30.* Claimed!


----------



## Patrick06790

last chance on this Brooks 40L summer plaid jacket before eBay


----------



## Ekphrastic

No takers for the Paul Stuart tweed jacket I was selling, so it looks like I'm going to take my chances with cutting it down to size. Wish me luck!


----------



## closerlook

*Today I spotted TWO old huntington Sack suits in 41L. One is solid grey the other is charcoal pinstripe. 
If you want them, pm me and I will go nab them for you.

CL*


----------



## closerlook

*DROPS*

ALL COATS ARE SINGLE VENTED.

Georgetown University Shop *Sack* heavier weight blazer


approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 23in + 2in
Length from boc 30in

$65>>$55 Shipped


























My Heavy Weight 1960s Charcoal/Black Skeleton Plaid* 3/2 Sack
*Its about a 40S/R

it had a couple tiny holes which I had darned. I can't find them anymore.

approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 24in + 1.75in
Length from boc 29in

$60 >> $50 shipped



















New With Tag Brooks Brothers Seersucker 37R
I never wore it. Just in time for spring, it can be yours.

Claimed.

Rooster *New Old Stock* 65%Wool 35% Mohair Knit Tie

$30 >> $25 Shipped


















Blue Hopsack (I think) *3/2 Sack 3 Patch* Blazer


approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 19in
Chest 23in
Sleeve 26in+3in
Length from boc 31in









$45 >> $37 Shipped

Purple Label White Dress Shirt
Sz 16

claimed.


----------



## Pentheos

These need a home. Price drop to *$30* CONUS.



Pentheos said:


> Shoes. I'll cut a deal if you buy both pair, which you should, given that they are the same size.
> 
> 1) Black plain toe balmorals in 10 D/B. The brand name on the insole is obscured, but I believe that they are Johnston & Murphy because of the "J&M" on the heel. In good condition, with slight scuffing on insides of heels, little wear to heels or soles. Will need new shoelaces. Measure 12.25" x 4.25". I'd like $40 CONUS or OBO.


----------



## closerlook

Very Nice Condition
A Top Quality Shoe, of course

sz 8D

$85 Shipped CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Mannix

Slightly used Trafalgar belt, size 38. It is crocodile embossed Italian calfskin, and made in Norwalk, CT, USA. There are slight scratches along the belt, but nothing major. There is slight memory to the middle hole. It fits waists 36 1/2 to 40 1/2 inches. 
Asking: $30


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*PRICE UPDATES AND LANDS END KHAKI DEAL!*


















J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
$25 obo










Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33 
Good condition
Best offer









PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$10

*LE Plain Front Traditional Fit No Iron Chino Pants 35 x 29 plain front and cuffed - Dark Khaki - sorry no real pics, like new $15*








Prices exclude S&H.

BOW TIE CULL;









1. No Tag Vintage Guards Stripe
2. J.Press r/w/b repp - SOLD
3. J.Press r/g/w repp
4. J.Press navy repp - Sold
5. Turnbull&Asser brown and black two tone repp









6. J.Press green foulard
7. J.Press brown paisley
8. J.Press madras - Sold









9. BB navy foulard -- solD
10. BB burgundy foulard
11. BB burgundy paisley -- solD
12. BB yellow foulard - Sold
13. PRL pink w/ grn paisley - sold

All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $15ppd per bowtie.


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> *Langrock* ties--lot of 2
> Old school Trad
> 
> *NOW $18 for both!* $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal for the lot of two
> 
> Tie 1:
> "Lakenheath"
> Made in Italy
> 3 1/2" wide
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img4435d.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img4439f.jpg/
> 
> Tie 2:
> 3 1/8" wide
> There is some rubbing where the knot would be. It's perfectly wearable, but because of this issue the overall lot price reflects the condition of this tie.
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img4431p.jpg/ https://img199.imageshack.us/i/img4434el.jpg/





AlanC said:


> Some fantastic shirts on offer.
> 
> *Lacoste* striped polo
> Tagged size: 7 (chest P2P: 23")
> 
> *NOW $22!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> *Marbas* striped polo
> Made in Italy
> Tagged size: L/52 (chest P2P: 22.5")
> Marbas is a high end label usually sold in golf shops. This is an extremely nice shirt and has no golf club logos. Retail up to .
> 
> *NOW $22!* Your price: $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img4468t.jpg/
> 
> *Orvis* Charles F. Orvis signature collection shirt
> Tagged size: L (chest P2P: 25")
> 
> *NOW $22!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4480f.jpg/ https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img4473de.jpg/
> 
> *Woolrich* John Rich & Bros. shirt
> Tagged size: L (chest P2P: 25")
> Short sleeves, great for spring and summer.
> 
> John Rich & Bros. is one of the high end lines from Woolrich run by the Italians, sold in the various hip Americana/heritage shops at $100+.
> 
> *NOW $25!* $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img52.imageshack.us/i/img4477l.jpg/ https://img576.imageshack.us/i/img4476b.jpg/


----------



## b-down

*Norman Hilton blazer, BB sportcoats, and Polo unconstructed*

Greetings Gentlemen,

I've finally gotten around to photographing and posting these (and learned to use a digital camera and photosharing in the process). I would be keeping them if any were my size. Some great items here especially the Hilton blazer, the BB light brown herringbone, and the Brookslinen sportcoat. All prices are shipped CONUS, PayPal please. Offers welcome.

1)Norman Hilton 2 button sack. No tag size, but certainly an extra long. It fits at least the same size as the 44L Brookslinen below. I had this dry cleaned. I wish this was my size. $65 CONUS shipped

-soft natural shoulders, 2 patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, hook vent, 4 buttons on sleeve. Fully lined. 
-Very good used condition. No stains or holes or other major issues. A minor barely visible wear spot on the bottom below one of the pockets. A couple of very small threads pulls, 1 on the lapel and 1 on the sleeve. Also a few pinhole size white threads showing here and there. And some insignificant staining to the lining which is otherwise in excellent condition. I only mention these details to be thorough and accurate in the description.

Measurements:
shoulders =18 5/8"
chest = 22 7/8"
total length = 35"
length from collar seam = 33 ¾"
arms = 27.5" with 3/4" turned under
waist = 21 5/8" (at narrowest point about 3" above top button)
$65 CONUS shipped





more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/hilton blazer/

---------------------------------------
2) 42R Brook Brothers gray herringbone sportcoat. Tagged 42R. Made in the USA Fully lined 
-black and grey
-Very good used condition. No holes or stains Some wear (felting?) right under the armpits from the wool rubbing against itself most likely. Also the vent looks like it might need a stitch or two at the very bottom or alternatively the coat was let out through the back seam.

Measurements:
shoulders =19"
chest = 23"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms = 24" with 1.75" turned under
waist = 21.75" (at narrowest point about 2" above middle button )
$45 CONUS shipped





more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/brooks charcoal herringbone/
-----------------------------------

3)Polo by Ralph Lauren, Made in USA, "Guaranteed to Wrinkle", unconstructed, 3-2, darted
-Great summer jacket. Want a jacket to use and abuse during a fun filled summer? This is it.
-Tag size is illegible but it might say 42R or 44R
-four buttons on sleeve
-No material listed. Feels and looks like linen, but I'm no expert. Maybe a linen cotton blend.
-Piping on inside edges
- ¼ lined
-three patch pockets
-very soft shoulders with minimal padding
-olive color with natural slubs and variations in color and fabric, but there are also several small stains (which aren't so obvious because of the fabric). But they are there and may come out with a cleaning. Please also note the fading at the top of the right side front dart as well as the fading and wear (worn through in spots but hard to see when worn) around the top of the collar and the small holes on one sleeve end.
Shoulders =19"
chest = 23.75"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms R=23.5" L=24" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 21.75" 
$25 CONUS



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/polo llinen/

----------------------------------

4) 44 ML Brooks Brothers Makers 3-2 sack herringbone tweed. 
-Made in the USA. 
-Tagged 44 ML (medium long)
- 3/4 lined, two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced sleeve buttons, soft shoulders

Measurements:
-Shoulders =18.75"
-chest = 23"
-total length = 32"
-length from collar seam = 30.5"
-arms 24.25" with 2" fabric turned under
-waist = 21"

This is a gorgeous tweed herringbone. It comes across as a light brown overall but is composed of orange, cranberry, green, brown, and natural (light tan) threads. This is a great coat to pair with a variety of colored ties to pick up on the orange, green, or cranberry. I wish it fit!

It's in excellent condition with no visible wear to the tweed. No holes or stains. Only two minor issues with the lining. Some discoloration to the lining by the armpits and by the back/neck. And about 8" or so of the lining needs to be sewn down to the back on one side. 





$65 CONUS
more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/bb brown makers herringbone/

=====================
5) Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" 3-2 sack sportcoat
Tag size illegible 4?L
might say 44 Long. 2nd digit is obscured. 
Slubby fabric with natural variations in weave and color
Excellent condition. Very gently worn. No stains or holes. to the fabric. Some insignificant stains on the lining. Looks barely worn. Great summer jacket!
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced buttons on arms

Measurments
Shoulders =18.75"
chest = 23.25"
total length = 33.75"
length from collar seam = 32.5"
arms R=26" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 22.5" at narrowest point

Brooklinen is a lightweight blend of linen and polyester woven exclusively for us in Ireland. This handsome material has the look of linen with the creas-resistance of polyester
see here

$50 CONUS shipped



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/brookslinen/

==============================
6) 42R Brooks Brothers Navy 3-2 sack jacket
-No fabric indicated, but probably a polyester and cotton blend.
-tagged 42R
-very gently worn and in excellent condition with only the slightest of wear on the fabric opposite the flipped button
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams,two spaced button on sleeves

shoulders =19"
chest = 23"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms = 24" with 1.75" turned under
waist = 21.75" (at narrowest point about 2" above middle button )
$45 CONUS shipped




more photos here
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/brooks navy cotton poly/


----------



## M. Morgan

Price drops. I also have a Press button-down in blue broadcloth, 16x34, that is NWOT. It was NWT until I took the tags off, and I think it may be a decade old or so just from the looks of the labels. If anyone's interested, give me a yell. My camera's out of town with its true owner but perhaps I could take a cell phone picture and upload it if need be.

NWT gray half-zip sweater from Polo Ralph Lauren. Size L, 100% cotton.
$24>*$22* shipped in US
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/img3640ft.jpg/

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/Orvis light tweed (or some kind of blend -- fabric not marked), made in U.S.A. Two-button jacket. Recently dry cleaned.

Measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 23"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19"

$14>*$13* shipped US

White pinpoint button-down from Robert Talbott. 16x35. Has been dry-cleaned. In good shape other than some very small, faint gray marks (impossible to capture by camera) around where one would tuck in one's shirt. The streaks are not noticeable without close inspection.

$9.50>*$9* including US shipping.

https://img209.imageshack.us/i/img3551z.jpg/

Gap cotton blue and white striped shirt, marked size Large. 
$9*>$8 or free with any other piece of clothing* including US shipping
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img3302cd.jpg/


----------



## Nico01

Can't figure out how to get the damn pictures off my blackberry, but my local thrift store has two nice Trad treasures:

Lands End Navy crewneck Shetland. Size large tall. Made in UK. Lets say about $18 shipped.

Bostonian Longwings. Size 8.5 D/B. Burgundy pebble grain, made in USA. $25 shipped.​
If youre interested, I may be able to text you some photos, or swing by with a real camera. Prices negotiable but highly dependent on actual shipping costs. Open to trades: 38R, 33/32, 16/35, 11D.


----------



## closerlook

are the longwings shell?


----------



## jfkemd

*price drop on the Huntington sack--now $25 shipped*



jfkemd said:


> Bills Khakis M3 NWT
> size 34 and unhemmed
> retails for $115
> 
> yours for $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack sports coat
> size 42R
> no structural issues
> has lapped seams, hooked vent, patch/flap pockets, natural shoulders
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19.25
> armpits: 22.75
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 25
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM with questions


----------



## b-down

*Three medium Viyella made in USA 80/20 shirts*

Three size medium Viyella shirts. All made in the USA. 80% cotton, 20% wool. All in good used condition. $20 each or $45 CONUS shipped for the lot.
I wear a 34" sleeve and the sleeves are too short. Please request measurements if needed.

1) This shirt shows some fading/shine around the collar and on the seams, cuffs, and armpits probably from pressing at the cleaners and from wear. The shirt is still in good condition and has plenty of wear left.


2)This second shirt has a small blemish in the fabric as shown in the photo. This is not a hole, but pilling or a snag. Otherwise in good condition.



3)The third shirt has no issues and looks barely worn 


for more photos of all shirts please see:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/3 viyella medium shirts/


----------



## TheWGP

4/8:11: Drops... how low do I have to go to get rid of this stuff?  Trades/offers accepted.
There's a little something for everyone below, I've selected some items that I think folks here might have some interest in. That includes my VERY LAST sweater offerings this season! As usual, *all prices include CONUS shipping, *and I'll ship internationally with pleasure, just ask me for a quote - it'll be cheaper than you think, as I pass on my shipping discount!

Trades, offers, and any questions welcome - just PM me!
*
All photos are thumbnails - click to enlarge!*

First up... here's a trad special for springtime wear!

*0) Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 sack tweed, *tagged size 41 ML (41 medium long, BUT measures somewhat smaller!) camel-color ground with light brown and light blue plaid. Only a partial (half) lining on this one, making it wear cooler - that and the coloration make this MUCH more versatile than your average tweed!

This features the *Golden Fleece-embossed leather buttons*, and is in excellent shape. No holes, stains or other issues; all buttons are present and functional. This jacket looks to have been very well cared for.

This small-dude special is available for just *just $45>40>35>$33shipped CONUS!*

Tagged size 41ML, but measures somewhat SMALLER, maybe a 38-39ish!

Pit to pit = 20-21"
Shoulders = 18.5-19"
Sleeves = 24" + 2" to let out
Length from BOC: 30-31"

Photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge.



*1) Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere hunter green cardigan, tagged 44* -CLAIMED!

*4) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland for the Old Course at St. Andrew's sweater, navy ground V-neck, 100% new wool. * No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46? This was made in Scotland for the oldest golf course in the world - and, some say, the best! Surely some of you guys golf - I picked it up for the sheer novelty and interesting design! *Just $22>19>15>13>11>$10 shipped.*

No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46?
Pit to pit = 23"
Shoulders = 21"
Length = 29"
Sleeves - cuffs CAN be turned back but do NOT have to be - from 33-35" works



*6) Banana Republic 100% Cashmere grey crewneck Size XL.* This is from my own personal closet, very well cared for. Nice thick and heavy cashmere - this was not a cheap sweater. Another solid wardrobe staple, this time for the bigger guys. *Just $24>22>20>19$18 shipped.*

Tagged XL
Pit to pit= 25-26"
Shoulders = 20"
Length = 30"
Sleeves = 34"



*9) Bill's Khakis salmon-colored poplins, M2P, tagged 36 BUT measure 37/33* - Spring will be here soon - these pants are ready to rock the season! This waist/length is very versatile - it could go from a 34 to a 39.25" waist, and any inseam shorter than 34.25" or so. They're awesome pants, in perfect shape... have fun showing these to your significant other! :icon_smile_big: *Just $22>20>18>15>$14 shipped*

Tagged 36
Waist = 37" (with 2.25" to let)
Inseam = 33" with 1.5" cuffs (with 1.25" to let)
Outseam = 44"
Rise = 11"


----------



## Rowdiefan

Price drops:



Rowdiefan said:


> Here are a few offerings:
> 
> Land's End Traditional Fit Chinos - Size 37
> $15 Shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/i/dscf2576u.jpg/https://img217.imageshack.us/i/dscf2574a.jpg/
> 
> Orvis Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - XL -
> $20 >>$15 Shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/dscf2586w.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dscf2583l.jpg/https://img828.imageshack.us/i/dscf2585r.jpg/https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dscf2584g.jpg/
> 
> Shirts:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Cotton Yarmouth Button Down - 15.5-33
> $16>>$14 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img852.imageshack.us/i/dscf2555.jpg/https://img644.imageshack.us/i/dscf2554.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/dscf2556e.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 cotton non-iron blue and white striped button down - 17.5-34/35
> $16>>$14 Shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf2558y.jpg/https://img829.imageshack.us/i/dscf2557f.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Blue non-iron OCBD - 15-32/33
> $16>>$14 Shipped CONUS
> https://img850.imageshack.us/i/dscf2549a.jpg/https://img192.imageshack.us/i/dscf2550c.jpg/https://img830.imageshack.us/i/dscf2547zf.jpg/
> 
> LL Bean Blue Oxford - 15.5-33. Cotton/poly blend in great condition
> $16>>$14 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/dscf2545o.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/dscf2544c.jpg/https://img826.imageshack.us/i/dscf2546c.jpg/
> 
> Please add $3 to shipping cost if you are west of the Mississippi. Please let me know if you have any questions or need any measurements. Thanks!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

If anyone is interested, I will be putting some lightly worn 17 x 37 Lands End Hyde Park OCBDs up tomorrow, along with a 38R 3/2 Harris Tweed.


----------



## cecil47

DoghouseReilly said:


> If anyone is interested, I will be putting some lightly worn 17 x 37 Lands End Hyde Park OCBDs up tomorrow, along with a 38R 3/2 Harris Tweed.


Always interested in larger items. 38R jackets, not so much. ;o)


----------



## spielerman

cecil47 said:


> Always interested in larger items. 38R jackets, not so much. ;o)


well I like the 38/39 stuff very much -especially traditional tradly items.:aportnoy:


----------



## Cardinals5

Since they're all pretty close in size - $25 for one, $45 for two or $63 for all three

Gant Salty Dog madras. 100% cotton. Third collar button and locker loop. Excellent condition - no flaws not inherent to the fabric. Made in India.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 46"
Sleeves: 33.75"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Stanley Blacker madras. 100% cotton, hand woven. Third collar button. Condition is excellent - no flaws not inherent to the fabric. Made in Malaysia.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 45"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mark Honors madras. 100% cotton, hand woven. Condition is excellent - no flaws not inherent to the fabric. Made in Chile.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 47"
Sleeves: 34.5"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Not thrift prices, but a couple of pairs of shoes in the Sales Forum

C&J brouged captoes, 10.5D (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?111622-Crockett-amp-Jones-Westfield-US10.5D)
Keith Highlander shell shortwings, 9C (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...hlander-Burgundy-Shell-Cordovan-Shortwings-9C)

Brand New: Bass Seafarer boat shoes. Perfect condition - the leather is quite soft. I usually leave boat shoes behind in the thrifts, but these actually surprised me. Made in China.

Size: 9.5M

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Dexter sand-colored dirty buck wingtips with red brick soles. In very good condition - worn, but no stains and such. Made in USA.

Tagged: 8.5M (runs true to size)

Price: $30.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson (Greenville's best "trad" shop) worsted 3/2 sack blazer. Natural shoulders, fully canvassed, 3/2 roll, sack front, 3 buttons on the sleeve, 1/2 lined, single vent, and patch hip pockets. Condition is excellent - no flaws. It's a very fine quality blazer, but I don't know the maker - maybe someone will recognize the buttons.

No tagged size, but something like a 40L with narrow shoulders (many TNSIL jackets have narrower shoulders than similarly sized contemporary jackets)
Chest: 43"
Waist: 40"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 26.5"
BOC: 31.5"

Price: SOLD


Brooks Brothers camel hair 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% herringbone with subtle yellowish windowpane. Light padding in the shoulders (less than contemporary BB sacks), 1/2 canvas, 3/2 roll, sack front, 2 buttons on the sleeve, fully lined. Condition is very good to excellent - no flaws.

No tagged size, but a 42-44R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19.75"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean viyella blend sport shirt. 80% cotton/20% wool. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Filson Antique Tin Cloth Shirt. Navy in color. Filson calls this a shirt, but I would consider it a tin cloth jacket since it's so heavy. Black/white plaid lining. Condition is excellent - no flaws. Made in China

Tagged: Small
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Two untipped emblematic ties

Green with crest and stripe, 2 7/8" x 54", 100% silk. $10.00 shipped
Navy with beer stein, 2 7/8" x 54, 100% silk. $10.00 shipped

Two strange, but funny emblematics - made of futuristic Polyester! (please keep away from open flames)

Male Chauvinist Pig, 4 1/8" x 56, 100% polyester. $20.00 shipped
Poets Pissing, 3 7/8" x 54". 100% polyester. $15.00 shipped

Two Linen ties

Brixton Ltd. 100% linen. handmade. Printed in Italy. 3 1/4" x 57" $15.00/ON HOLD
Paul Stuart. 100% linen. Red in color. 3" x 56"

Coach black tumbled cowhide belt. Minor wear. Made in USA

Tagged: 34 (for somewho who wears a 32" waist)

Price: SOLD


----------



## randomdude

I'm always on the lookout for Robert Talbott regimental stripe ties, PM if you have any you're looking to sell.


----------



## crs

Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers camel hair 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% herringbone with subtle yellowish windowpane. Light padding in the shoulders (less than contemporary BB sacks), 1/2 canvas, 3/2 roll, sack front, 2 buttons on the sleeve, fully lined. Condition is very good to excellent - no flaws.
> 
> No tagged size, but a 42-44R
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 19.75"
> Sleeves: 25"
> BOC: 30.5"
> 
> Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad[/IMG][/URL]


I have this jacket in more of a light blue camelhair tweed and it is one of my favorites. Same labels. Thrifted, of course, from a Salvation Army in Newark a few months ago. I obviously did not pay $40 for it, but I would.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS!!!*
​ *42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
Jacket measures:
20" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC

Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
  
Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.


*Asking $60 > $68 > $75 shipped CONUS.*

*LANDS END HARRIS TWEED JACKET*
Marked 41 regular, should fit a 41 or 42. Measurements:

19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC
  
Two button front, darted, Made in USA.
*Asking $24 > $28 > $32 shipped CONUS.
*
*Brooks Brothers Blackwatch Trousers*
100% wool, made in USA. Look perfect, no flaws I can find.
Unmarked size. Measures:
42" waist
32" inseam (+1" to let out)
 
*Asking $35 > $40 > $45 shipped*

*Brooks Brothers Cotton Crewneck Sweater*
Light blue, marked size large
Measures:
23" Pit to Pit
26" Shoulder seam to end of cuff
28" top of collar to bottom of sweater


*Asking $13 > $16 > $20 shipped*


----------



## canuckstyle

had some success with my first for sale posting , so let me try another

first up is a striped shirt by turnbull and asser.
it is in good used condition a solid 7/10
the neck size is 16.5
sleeve length measures out to 35 inches and it has french cuffs
the buttons are mother of pearl ( at least i think they are, since they feel cool on the cheek and rough on the teeth.)
i am not sure how to desribe the colour,it is multi-striped in white/rusty orange/lt blue/teal.
but the pics show them well
this is a really nice shirt. 
it is priced at 35.00 with shipped CONUS.

number 2
is an item that my or may not tickle the trad fancy, but here it is
this is a Chemise Lacoste polo shirt in green. as far as tags go that is it.
no fabric content or size tag.
I realize Lacoste is faked often. To me it looks vintage and authentic. 
the crocodile logo has lacoste written in it and the buttons also have the croc and lacoste printed on them. maybe someone here knows.
regardless it is in very good shape and an excellent item for your summer wardrobe.

it looks like a large,could be a medium.
P2P 22inches
bottom of collar to hem 22.25 
"]







[/URL]
priced at 35 shipped CONUS

as before open to offers, even better if you will pay in Canadian dollars
shipping to Canadian address will be less.


----------



## Cardinals5

A pair of BB light blue ocbds with unlined collars. Condition is very good, except one shirt has a couple of broken fibers near the bottom hem - not much of a problem since that area will be tucked in when worn. Made in Jamaica - the first and only unlined collar ocbds made overseas.

Tagged: 17.5x35 (both have the same measurements)
Chest: 56"
Neck: 17.5
Sleeves: 35

Price: $45 for the pair shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd. Light interlining in the collar, but not fusing. Condition is very good - no flaws of any kind. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x35
Neck: 17 (might never have been dried in a dryer)
Chest: 54"
Sleeves: 34.75"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Duck Head white duck canvas shorts. I just couldn't pass up Duckheads made of duck. Condition is excellent - bright white and no flaws. Assembled in Columbia of USA parts.

Waist: 35
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## jfkemd

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack sports coat*

this is for the smaller sized trads.
would work for fall through spring
fully lined
2 buttons on the sleeves
measurements:
shoulders: 18.25
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 29
sleeves: 23.25
$40 shipped CONUS











*Southwick 3/2 blazer*

measurements:
shoulders: 19
armpits: 22
length BOC: 31.5
sleeves: 25
$40 shipped CONUS
fully lined
3 buttons on the sleeves








https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0014-8.jpg


*Southwick 3/2 blazer*

measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 25
$40 shipped CONUS

unlike the blazer above, this one has patch flap pockets
fully lined as well with 3 buttons on the sleeves










all coats are without structural issues and are in great shape.
PM with questions


----------



## canuckstyle

was thrifting today and saw a pair of AE westchester loafers in size 14. didnt grab them, 
would there be any interest?
pm me


----------



## Mannix

Mannix said:


> Slightly used Trafalgar belt, size 38. It is crocodile embossed Italian calfskin, and made in Norwalk, CT, USA. There are slight scratches along the belt, but nothing major. There is slight memory to the middle hole. It fits waists 36 1/2 to 40 1/2 inches.
> Asking: $30


Drop to $25


----------



## b-down

Price drops.



b-down said:


> Greetings Gentlemen,
> 
> I've finally gotten around to photographing and posting these (and learned to use a digital camera and photosharing in the process). I would be keeping them if any were my size. Some great items here especially the Hilton blazer, the BB light brown herringbone, and the Brookslinen sportcoat. All prices are shipped CONUS, PayPal please. Offers welcome.
> 
> 1)Norman Hilton 2 button sack. No tag size, but certainly an extra long. It fits at least the same size as the 44L Brookslinen below. I had this dry cleaned. I wish this was my size. $65 CONUS shipped --->>$50
> 
> -soft natural shoulders, 2 patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, hook vent, 4 buttons on sleeve. Fully lined.
> -Very good used condition. No stains or holes or other major issues. A minor barely visible wear spot on the bottom below one of the pockets. A couple of very small threads pulls, 1 on the lapel and 1 on the sleeve. Also a few pinhole size white threads showing here and there. And some insignificant staining to the lining which is otherwise in excellent condition. I only mention these details to be thorough and accurate in the description.
> 
> Measurements:
> shoulders =18 5/8"
> chest = 22 7/8"
> total length = 35"
> length from collar seam = 33 ¾"
> arms = 27.5" with 3/4" turned under
> waist = 21 5/8" (at narrowest point about 3" above top button)
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here:
> https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/hilton blazer/
> ===============================================================
> 
> 2) 42R Brook Brothers gray herringbone sportcoat. Tagged 42R. Made in the USA Fully lined
> -black and grey
> -Very good used condition. No holes or stains Some wear (felting?) right under the armpits from the wool rubbing against itself most likely. Also the vent looks like it might need a stitch or two at the very bottom or alternatively the coat was let out through the back seam.
> 
> Measurements:
> shoulders =19"
> chest = 23"
> total length = 31.25"
> length from collar seam = 30"
> arms = 24" with 1.75" turned under
> waist = 21.75" (at narrowest point about 2" above middle button )
> $45 CONUS shipped --->$38
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here:
> https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/brooks charcoal herringbone/
> ======================================================================
> 
> 3)Polo by Ralph Lauren, Made in USA, "Guaranteed to Wrinkle", unconstructed, 3-2, darted
> -Great summer jacket. Want a jacket to use and abuse during a fun filled summer? This is it.
> -Tag size is illegible but it might say 42R or 44R
> -four buttons on sleeve
> -No material listed. Feels and looks like linen, but I'm no expert. Maybe a linen cotton blend.
> -Piping on inside edges
> - ¼ lined
> -three patch pockets
> -very soft shoulders with minimal padding
> -olive color with natural slubs and variations in color and fabric, but there are also several small stains (which aren't so obvious because of the fabric). But they are there and may come out with a cleaning. Please also note the fading at the top of the right side front dart as well as the fading and wear (worn through in spots but hard to see when worn) around the top of the collar and the small holes on one sleeve end.
> Shoulders =19"
> chest = 23.75"
> total length = 31.25"
> length from collar seam = 30"
> arms R=23.5" L=24" 2" fabric turned under
> waist = 21.75"
> $25 CONUS --->$20
> 
> more photos here:
> https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/polo llinen/
> ====================================================================
> 
> 4) 44 ML Brooks Brothers Makers 3-2 sack herringbone tweed.
> -Made in the USA.
> -Tagged 44 ML (medium long)
> - 3/4 lined, two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced sleeve buttons, soft shoulders
> 
> Measurements:
> -Shoulders =18.75"
> -chest = 23"
> -total length = 32"
> -length from collar seam = 30.5"
> -arms 24.25" with 2" fabric turned under
> -waist = 21"
> 
> This is a gorgeous tweed herringbone. It comes across as a light brown overall but is composed of orange, cranberry, green, brown, and natural (light tan) threads. This is a great coat to pair with a variety of colored ties to pick up on the orange, green, or cranberry. I wish it fit!
> 
> It's in excellent condition with no visible wear to the tweed. No holes or stains. Only two minor issues with the lining. Some discoloration to the lining by the armpits and by the back/neck. And about 8" or so of the lining needs to be sewn down to the back on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> $65 CONUS --->$50
> more photos here:
> https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/bb brown makers herringbone/
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" 3-2 sack sportcoat
> Tag size illegible 4?L
> might say 44 Long. 2nd digit is obscured.
> Slubby fabric with natural variations in weave and color
> Excellent condition. Very gently worn. No stains or holes. to the fabric. Some insignificant stains on the lining. Looks barely worn. Great summer jacket!
> -two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced buttons on arms
> 
> Measurments
> Shoulders =18.75"
> chest = 23.25"
> total length = 33.75"
> length from collar seam = 32.5"
> arms R=26" 2" fabric turned under
> waist = 22.5" at narrowest point
> 
> Brooklinen is a lightweight blend of linen and polyester woven exclusively for us in Ireland. This handsome material has the look of linen with the creas-resistance of polyester
> see here
> 
> $50 CONUS shipped--->$45
> 
> more photos here:
> https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/brookslinen/
> 
> ==================================================================
> 
> 6) 42R Brooks Brothers Navy 3-2 sack jacket
> -No fabric indicated, but probably a polyester and cotton blend.
> -tagged 42R
> -very gently worn and in excellent condition with only the slightest of wear on the fabric opposite the flipped button
> -two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams,two spaced button on sleeves
> 
> shoulders =19"
> chest = 23"
> total length = 31.25"
> length from collar seam = 30"
> arms = 24" with 1.75" turned under
> waist = 21.75" (at narrowest point about 2" above middle button )
> $45 CONUS shipped --->$38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here
> https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/brooks navy cotton poly/


----------



## Patrick06790

BB pinpoint yellow bd 16.5 x 32 great shape $30

See it


----------



## jfkemd

*Price drop--The Huntington Sack is now just $20 shipped.*

Huntington 3/2 sack sports coat
size 42R
no structural issues
has lapped seams, hooked vent, patch/flap pockets, natural shoulders
measurements:
shoulders: 19.25
armpits: 22.75
length BOC: 30.5
sleeves: 25
$40 shipped CONUS













PM with questions[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops

Brooks Brothers camel hair 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% herringbone with subtle yellowish windowpane. Light padding in the shoulders (less than contemporary BB sacks), 1/2 canvas, 3/2 roll, sack front, 2 buttons on the sleeve, fully lined. Condition is very good to excellent - no flaws.

No tagged size, but a 42-44R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19.75"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $36.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean viyella blend sport shirt. 80% cotton/20% wool. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Filson Antique Tin Cloth Shirt. Navy in color. Filson calls this a shirt, but I would consider it a tin cloth jacket since it's so heavy. Black/white plaid lining. Condition is excellent - no flaws. Made in China

Tagged: Small
Chest: 42"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $45.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Two untipped emblematic ties

Green with crest and stripe, 2 7/8" x 54", 100% silk. $8.00<<10.00 shipped
Navy with beer stein, 2 7/8" x 54, 100% silk. Sold

Two strange, but funny emblematics - made of futuristic Polyester! (please keep away from open flames)

Male Chauvinist Pig, 4 1/8" x 56, 100% polyester. $17.00<<20.00 shipped
Poets Pissing, 3 7/8" x 54". 100% polyester. $12.00<<15.00 shipped

Two Linen ties

Brixton Ltd. 100% linen. handmade. Printed in Italy. 3 1/4" x 57" Sold
Paul Stuart. 100% linen. Red in color. 3" x 56" $15.00

A pair of BB light blue ocbds with unlined collars. Condition is very good, except one shirt has a couple of broken fibers near the bottom hem - not much of a problem since that area will be tucked in when worn. Made in Jamaica - the first and only unlined collar ocbds made overseas.

Tagged: 17.5x35 (both have the same measurements)
Chest: 56"
Neck: 17.5
Sleeves: 35

Price: $40.00; SOLD, PP<<45 for the pair shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd. Light interlining in the collar, but not fusing. Condition is very good - no flaws of any kind. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x35
Neck: 17 (might never have been dried in a dryer)
Chest: 54"
Sleeves: 34.75"

Price: $22.00<<25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Duck Head white duck canvas shorts. I just couldn't pass up Duckheads made of duck. Condition is excellent - bright white and no flaws. Assembled in Columbia of USA parts.

Waist: 35
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $15.00<<18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Barbour Flat Cap, 7 1/2 61*

Loden green in what is apparently loden or a very similar high-quality wool felt. The fabric is in excellent shape and the lining is clean except for a stain on the inner band at the brim. The cap looks little worn enough that it shouldn't worry you, and it was a gift from a gentleman I know by way of his new bride to my girlfriend and can vouch for his cleanliness.

$35 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coach 100% linen surcingle. Excellent, very lightly used condition.

Tagged: 34 (for someone with a 32" waist)

Price: $12.00 shipped


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

Gents -

I'm in desperate need of clearing these out of the closet. $20 each or $50 for the set. I'm taking a bath here, but hope to get these to a good home.

KYGIM



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have for sale 3 lovely autumn/winter sports coats that just don't quite fit. I actually purchased all three of these, at one time or another, off of this forum - which I think vouches for their quality in and of itself. Just trying to break even (or come close) so the Polo is $40 and the other two are $30. All CONUS.
> 
> 1. Gorgeous 2B Tan Herringbone Tweed (measurements, description, and pictures from original poster):
> 
> _Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.
> 
> This is lovely, and, being Union-made in the USA, dates from a time when Polo clothing was actually well worth what you'd pay for it! This is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. This is very Brideshead Revisited! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18.5_
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds049.jpg/
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds052.jpg/
> 
> 2. Deep tweed herringbone for Sir Winston Ltd. (Omaha, NB). I'm almost certain the original seller said that this was made by Southwick and it appears to be, despite the absence of such marking. If not, it is of comparable quality. Brown and dark charcoal black with ever-so-subtle flecks of maroon and hunter green. Half-lined.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/1000000533.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/1000000532.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/1000000534.jpg/
> 
> 3. Perfect "Brooks Brothers 346" 3/2 Roll. Not tweed, but gives the slight appearance of such. Kind of light as it is only half-lined the colors a rich brown and black.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/1000000530.jpg/
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/1000000529.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/1000000528.jpg/[/IMG]
> 
> Pardon the quality of pictures and feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MAM


----------



## Cardinals5

Still have a couple of these things hanging around. Drastic price drops.

Gitman Bros. contrast collar shirt. Medium spread. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 15.5/33
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 47
Sleeves: 33

Price: $8.00; SOLD, PP<<16.00<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Vintage BB black gingham sport shirt in a light cotton flannel. 100% cotton. Made in Hong Kong. Beautiful buttons. Excellent condition - no flaws.

Tagged: Large
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 52
Sleeves: 34

Price: 10.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean heavy wool shirt-jacket. It's something like a wool cruiser, but cut like a shirt with two patch pockets and a curved hem. The buttons are like anchor buttons. Made in USA.

Tagged: Large, but more like a medium
Chest: 47"
Sleeves: 33.5"

Price:$15.00<<30.00<<35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Cardinals5 said:


> LL Bean heavy wool shirt-jacket. It's something like a wool cruiser, but cut like a shirt with two patch pockets and a curved hem. The buttons are like anchor buttons. Made in USA


Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that a CPO, or Chief Petty Officer's, Jacket? How I wish the sleeves were just a couple inches longer. It's a steal for $15.


----------



## canuckstyle

no action on these so lets try a price drop

either item 30.00 shipped to the CONUS or try an offer



canuckstyle said:


> had some success with my first for sale posting , so let me try another
> 
> first up is a striped shirt by turnbull and asser.
> it is in good used condition a solid 7/10
> the neck size is 16.5
> sleeve length measures out to 35 inches and it has french cuffs
> the buttons are mother of pearl ( at least i think they are, since they feel cool on the cheek and rough on the teeth.)
> i am not sure how to desribe the colour,it is multi-striped in white/rusty orange/lt blue/teal.
> but the pics show them well
> this is a really nice shirt.
> it is priced at 35.00 with shipped CONUS.
> 
> number 2
> is an item that my or may not tickle the trad fancy, but here it is
> this is a Chemise Lacoste polo shirt in green. as far as tags go that is it.
> no fabric content or size tag.
> I realize Lacoste is faked often. To me it looks vintage and authentic.
> the crocodile logo has lacoste written in it and the buttons also have the croc and lacoste printed on them. maybe someone here knows.
> regardless it is in very good shape and an excellent item for your summer wardrobe.
> 
> it looks like a large,could be a medium.
> P2P 22inches
> bottom of collar to hem 22.25
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> priced at 35 shipped CONUS
> 
> as before open to offers, even better if you will pay in Canadian dollars
> shipping to Canadian address will be less.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Khakis wanted!*

My current set of khakis are starting to wear out, or fray too much to be worn teaching, so I'm looking for some (used) replacements! Flat-front, all-cotton, 34/34, in decent condition, and *inexpensive* are my primary criteria! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

DoghouseReilly said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that a CPO, or Chief Petty Officer's, Jacket? How I wish the sleeves were just a couple inches longer. It's a steal for $15.


You're correct, but a reference to a CPO jacket doesn't ring too many bells with most people. I'll call it J Crew, throw it on eBay, and sell it for $100  I think it's probably just the wrong season to try to sell it. I could hold it until next fall, but I'd hate to have to store it all summer.


----------



## canuckstyle

canuckstyle said:


> was thrifting today and saw a pair of AE westchester loafers in size 14. didnt grab them,
> would there be any interest?
> pm me


looks like i am aging rapidly. time to start taking notes at the thrifts.

they are AE Lexingtons and the size is 14C, and oxblood in colour.
still wondering if there is any interest?
thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

Price drops!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) GORGEOUS Spring plaid 3/2 sack from The English Shop of Princeton Canvassed*

This is absolutely beautiful, and has been languishing in my closet for some time--even during my FatTweedy days I never wore this for fear of spoiling it in some way!

It was Made in the USA by Harrison Ltd for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the quartet of Ivy stores in Princeton of which only Hilton survives. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and is beautifully cut with a high 3/2 lapel roll. It has a very natural shoulder. The fabric is wonderful--my pictures utterly fail to capture it. This is a wonderful mid-weight tweed which would be perfect for Spring!

Asking *$38, or offer*.

This is tagged a 46XL, and runs in the upper44-46 range.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34










    

*2) NWT Lauren in silk and wool* *Canvassed*

This is absolutely new and unworn, with all of the original tags still attached. All of the external pockets are still basted shut. It's a lovely blend of 52/48 wool making it perfect for Spring and Summer, and the colourway of the fabric is also terrific, being a versatile mini-houndstooth with a very subtle overcheck. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. Obviously, being NWt and unworn it's in immaculate condition.

The original retail was $325; I'm asking just *$35, or offer*--_*shipped*_!

Tagged a *41R*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 25 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31












      

*
4) Classic and BEAUTIFUL Ballot of Princeton Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--with patch pockets! Canvassed.*

*SOLD, pending payment*

This is a beautiful Ivy jacket! Made inthe USA by Danton for the now-defunct Ballot of Princeton--the competitor to Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop--this is a classic and staple dark grey herringbone Harris tweed. It's also a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, has two-button cuffs, is 3/4 canvassed, and is half-lined. It also has patch pockets! Apart from some minor pinpricks in the lining--shown--this is in excellent condition.

Asking *$55 > 50, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 261/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    
 

*5) Lovely and Rare Hand-tailored Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen* *Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! The cloth is simply wonderful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please do look carefully at the cuff close-up to see the very, very subtle blue lines that combine with the vertical autumnal reds to offer a very lovely and subtle overcheck! This jacket is wonderfully cut and hand-tailored in Montreal by Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen, "Canada's leading quality menswear retailer". This jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and it's obvious even at first glance that it's been beautifully constructed. It has a single vent, and was, like the Nordstrom/Zegna, above, worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Information about Samuelsohn can be found here:*

This is an absolute steal at

asking just *$30, or offer*.

Tagged a 46T, but this is optimistic; please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 32


----------



## b-down

A few more items. Offers welcome.

1) Viyella shirt - size large
Excellent condition. No issues.
$20 Shipped CONUS

more photos here: https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/viyella large/
=================================================

2) Berle size 34s pleated wool trousers 
Made in the USA. Excellent condition. No issues. Tan color. 
Tagged 34s
actual waist measures 17.25 x 2= 34.5"
inseam 27"
outseam 38.75"
back rise = 17.75"
front rise = 11.75"
cuffs are 1.25" with .75" turned under
$20 shipped 

more photos here: https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/berle 34s/
==================================================

3) Bills M1 size 35 
claimed
Olive color. Good condition. These have been worn and washed so there is some fading and there are three minor marks at the very bottom of the right leg (the photos show the same three marks at different zooms). 
Tagged 35
actual waist measures 17.5 x 2= 35
inseam 29.5" cuffed


more photos here: https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/bills olive/
==================================================

4) Andover Shop gray wool trousers measured size 38.5"
$30 shipped CONUS
Flat front and cuffed.. Good condition. No issues.
waist measures 19.25 x2 = 38.5"
inseam 29.5"
outseam 40.5"
front rise 12.25"
back rise 18.75
cuffs measure 1.75" with 1" of extra fabric 

more photos here: https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/andover shop gray/
=================================================


----------



## b-down

updates and drops
 3rd shirt is claimed
 $17 each for the remaining shirts or $30 for the pair 




b-down said:


> Three size medium Viyella shirts. All made in the USA. 80% cotton, 20% wool. All in good used condition. $20 each or $45 CONUS shipped for the lot.
> I wear a 34" sleeve and the sleeves are too short. Please request measurements if needed.
> 
> 1) This shirt shows some fading/shine around the collar and on the seams, cuffs, and armpits probably from pressing at the cleaners and from wear. The shirt is still in good condition and has plenty of wear left.
> 
> 
> 2)This second shirt has a small blemish in the fabric as shown in the photo. This is not a hole, but pilling or a snag. Otherwise in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 3)claimed - The third shirt has no issues and looks barely worn
> 
> 
> for more photos of all shirts please see:
> https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/3 viyella medium shirts/


----------



## TweedyDon

*I'm selling these for 32rollandrock--and, as always, offers are very welcome!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers![/CENTER]

*4) Hickey Freeman for Saks*

This is another lovely Spring/Summer jacket! made by Hickey Freeman for Saks, this is 70% silk, 30% wool. This is half-canvassed and fully lined; it is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has a beautiful drape and hand, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This was made in the USA, and is the "Diplomat" model.

*Asking $17, or offer*

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 31










 

*8) Stafford brown herringbone tweed*

A decent, basic brown herringbone tweed from Stafford. Half-lined, metal-shanked buttons, single vent, and in excellent condition.

Asking *$15, or offer.*

*Tagged a 46R, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










 

*3) TWO NWT XS Commando sweaters--Made in England*

I have two of these available in size XS WITHOUT chest patches (one is missing its tags, but it is NOS)

These are a lovely dark military brown, and come complete with shoulder and elbow patches and epaulets; the epaulets are functional and secured by velcro. The sweaters are 100% wool exterior, and the patches are 67/33 poly/cotton. These sweaters are lined inside with Gore Windstopper Fabric, which makes them very warm, if a trifle rustly! (Windstopper seems to be similar to Goretex, but I don't think it's actually made by Goretex.)

These are all NWT, except for the one missing its tags, although this is also new.

*Asking $18 each, or offer. *

*Tagged XS (32 -34) these measure:*

Chest: 15 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Length (BOC) 20 1/2
Shoulder: 16 1/2


----------



## Keydet

*DROPS*



Keydet said:


> New Items--again--everything not strictly trad but: 1) in the neighborhood; 2) in good to great condition! Prices include CONUS shipping, international shipping considered if you pay difference. See quotes section below for additional drops on items posted previously.
> 
> *Hickey Freeman for Paul Simon, Charlotte, "Boardroom" 100% wool, . 2B/Darted. Immaculate Condition. Tagged 44.--$80* ----> $65
> 
> Perhaps the best item of the day. Hickey Freeman Boardroom for Paul Simon (a boutique men's clothing store in Charlotte). Blue/gray medium weight wool with subtle detail. See photos for weave. In immaculate condition. See measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.75"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> BOC: 31
> 
> Waist: 19"
> Inseam: 29" (uncuffed-with 3.75" in hem to let or cuffs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Made in the USA Solid Navy Suit. 44(?) 2B/darted---$60 *---> $45
> 
> 100% wool Brooks Brothers Made in the USA navy suit. A classic for business wear. 2B/darted. Stitching on lapels. 1/4 lined construction. Single vent.
> 
> Appears to be around 44, but see measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 32
> 
> Waist: 19" (laid flat)
> Inseam: 30" (cuffed bottoms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbin Made in the USA for Hunt Club Navy/Blue Chalkstripe Suit, 42(?) 2B/Darted--$50* ---> $35
> 
> Another business classic. May have been from the same fellow as the BB suit above. 100% wool. About a 42(?) but see measurements:
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 22"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> Waist: 19.5
> Inseam: 30"
> Cuffed bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAKS London Wool/Brass Button Sport Jacket, 2B/Darted. Taupe/Tan Color. 40 (?)-- $50* Claimed pending payment
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "346" Blue/White Seersucker Odd Jacket-40S--$40* Claimed pending payment
> 
> *IZOD/Lacoste Spring weight maroon Jacket/windbreaker: Size M, cotton/poly blend per tag: $40* ---> $30
> 
> Another of these spring windbreaker jackets. Great look for spring/summer at the beach. Tagged size M, see measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23.5"
> Middle Collar/End of Sleeve: 34"
> Back: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Eliot" Cavalry Twill Pants--35/32--$30* Claimed
> 
> *Mountain Khakis--32/32---$30* Claimed pending payment
> 
> Polo shorts, both leather jackets remain from earlier posts---accepting any reasonable offer on those.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Looking for white BB OCBDs: vintage unlined collar and in good condition a must--15-32. 

I also picked up 3 pairs of size 33 Bills M3s yesterday: stone, khaki, and olive. The olive are brand new and look like they've never been washed or worn if anyone's looking for some. I thought about having them taken in for myself, but I thought better of it assuming the other proportions might be off.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Darn, wish I know you were looking earlier. I left a couple behind not long ago since I've had a terrible time moving anything with 32" sleeves.


----------



## Cardinals5

Huntington charcoal herringbone, light flannel, 3/2 sack suit - 3 season weight. It's a great natural shoulder number. Natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, sack front, 2B on sleeves, 1/2 lined, 1/2 canvas, single vent. Pants are flat front, but no cuffs. Condition is excellent - no flaws of any kind. I don't think it was worn very much.

Tagged: 44R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19 1/2"
Sleeves: 25 1/4"
BOC: 30 3/4"

Trousers - flat front, no cuffs
Waist: 40 + 0 (looks like they were let out from a 38" waist when the suit was new - no external evidence of the alteration)
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29" + 3" under the hem. 
No cuffs

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (cheap since I realize we're heading towards summer)


Charleston Khakis seersucker shorts. Colors are ecru, beige, and light green. Condition is excellent. 100% cotton. Made in USA.

Tagged: 32
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 9"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## leisureclass

Gentlemen, I need to replace my longwings. Are there any 10.5 Ds out there? In brown and from one of the usual tradly makers please. Thanks

Also, are there any S/S lightweight 3/2 Sacks in a 36-38 with shoulders on the narrow side? Thanks again.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Darn, wish I know you were looking earlier. I left a couple behind not long ago since I've had a terrible time moving anything with 32" sleeves.


I trust your judgment for anything in my size, so please do look out for me.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. BB items all have the tags marked to prevent returns to the store. All BB items are new and unused. Any flaws are noted in the description. *All of the XL ties are 3 3/4 inches wide and about 62 inches long.* Look at the close up photos for accurate color. If you want multiple items then make a reasonable offer. Note that you don't have to be tremendously big or tall for XL ties to work for you. These are only about 4 or 5 inches longer than "standard" ties. *NO RISK. If you buy one (or more) of these and they do not meet your expectations, then just mail them back for a refund.*

Bunch O' Classic BB Repp ties, XL:

1. Red XL BB#1. This one has a little nubby spot in the silk on the back near the keeper (pointed out by the pen). $22.


2. Red-White XL Mini BB#1. $22. ***SOLD***


3. Navy XL Mini BB#1. There is a tiny nubby area in the solid blue near the bottom of the front, not significant. $22.


4. Light Blue XL Mini BB#1. Slight nubby area in the blue on the front. $20.


5. Gold XL Mini BB#1. $22.


6. Gold-Navy XL BB#1. Small smudge pointed out by pen about 25 inches up the tie. My camera is washing out the color on this one. Color on the label photo is best. $18.


7. Gold-Navy XL BB#4. $22.


*Regular length ties and bow ties.*

8. Black Fleece striped bow tie. Note stitches on edge of tie. $25.***SOLD***


9. BB#1 Red bow tie. $25.***SOLD***


10. BB yellow silk tie with BB emblem. 3.5x57.5. $22.***SOLD***


11. Argyle & Sutherland silk tie 3.5x57.5. $22.***SOLD***


12. Wool Black Watch tie. 3.5x57.5. $22.


13. Dark Blue Wool Knit Tie. 2.75x57. $22.***SOLD***


14. Yellow silk knit tie. The close up gets the color right. The color really pops on this tie. $22.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Any flaws are noted in description. These are brand new unworn and are marked to prevent return to store. Photos are clickable thumbnails.

1. BB Golden Fleece French Cuff, Slim Fit dress shirt. Fine herringbone pattern. Sea Island Cotton. The feel of this is like silk. Minor stitching imperfection on side seam under arm (pictured). Second and fourth photos are color accurate. $195 retail. 16-33. $45.***SOLD***


2. BB Golden Fleece Sea Island Cotton Striped Shirt. Two tiny mill flaws in the fabric, both pictured, one in front and one in back. Nobody but you will ever know they are there. French cuffs. 15.5x32. Retail $195. $45.


3. BB Black Fleece Oxford Cloth Buttondown (OCBD). Size is BB3 which is medium or 16-34 according to the BB chart. Premium shirt. Imperfect stitching on bottom seam of one arm. $45.***SOLD***


4. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16.5x34. Minor mill flaw in fabric in an area which will be tucked in (pointed out by pen). $35.


5. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 17.5x34. Only flaw is minor snag next to tag. Not visible while worn. $38.


6. Blue Supima OCBD. 18.5x35. $34.


7. Brooks Brothers Peal & Co. Black and white spectators. New in box, with shoe bags. $598 retail. The only issue I found is a slight smudge (pictured) on the white part of one shoe. It may not even be visible in the photo. I think BB is discontinuing this model so that may be the reason it was discounted. 8D. $180.


----------



## hookem12387

Geez, that BB3 is really tempting me. Shouldn't spend the money, but...will think about it. ha. Nice stuff!


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like you finally got to the outlet, Steve. How were the pickin's?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*J. Press Dark Grey Chalkstripe "Presstige" Flannel Sack Suit, c.47-48R?*

Gorgeous suit in great shape except--and I must stress _except_--for a snag hole in the right sleeve at the elbow the size of a small pea. I've included pics of the only other issues of note; i.e., the stitching at the pits where the sleeve lining attaches is a bit pulled. I think definitely a reweave is in order for this soft-shouldered bird, especially since it isn't in a spot where the pattern would be a problem to match. For minor tailor's time, only:

*$65 shipped.*

Chest 25.5", shoulders 20", sleeve 25.5", length boc 33.5"
Waist 21" (42), inseam 31" (1.7" cuffs)


*Barbour Flat Cap, 7 1/2 61*

Loden green in what is apparently loden or a very similar high-quality wool felt. The fabric is in excellent shape and the lining is clean except for a stain on the inner band at the brim. The cap looks little worn enough that it shouldn't worry you, and it was a gift from a gentleman I know by way of his new bride to my girlfriend and can vouch for his cleanliness.

$35 shipped. *$30.*


----------



## Cardinals5

I'll be posting a pair of vintage Walk-Over white bucks, very good condition with just a couple of scuffs and very little wear to the soles, in size 11.5D tomorrow. I'll be looking for $60 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I also saw a lot of very clean and newish size 34 Berle flannel trousers in some beautiful patterns. They were reverse pleated so I figured I'd get some feedback before picking them up. The top pair--the herringbones--are a wool/cashmere pair of Ballin trousers. There were also 3 pairs of Bills: khaki twills M1P size 34, red canvas M1s size 34, and a light yellowish poplin pair M1 size 35. I also show a pair of forward pleat made in USA Polo RL camel colored flannel-type size 34-32 behind the M1Ps (edit: PRLs not pictured actually...those are Corbin vintage thin wale cords), and not pictured are a pair of the same Berles in a very nice earthtones colored puppytooth flannel. All obviously from the same closet, and all in fantastic condition. Some pics (iPhone, so not great):


A _great_ deal will be offered for the lot to the interested party.

(Inseams all estimated about 32 or 33)


----------



## TweedyDon

GentlemanGeorge said:


> (Inseams all estimated about 32 or 33)


*Nooooooo......! *

(Just too darn short for me! :icon_headagainstwal)


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*MORE DROPS!!!*
​ *42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
Jacket measures:
20" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC

Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
  
Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.


*Asking $50 > $60  > $68 > $75 shipped CONUS.*

*LANDS END HARRIS TWEED JACKET*
 *
GONE
 *
*Brooks Brothers Blackwatch Trousers*
100% wool, made in USA. Look perfect, no flaws I can find.
Unmarked size. Measures:
42" waist
32" inseam (+1" to let out)
 
*Asking $30 > $35 > $40 > $45 shipped*

*Brooks Brothers Cotton Crewneck Sweater*
Light blue, marked size large
Measures:
23" Pit to Pit
26" Shoulder seam to end of cuff
28" top of collar to bottom of sweater


*Asking $10 > $13 > $16 > $20 shipped*


----------



## DFPyne

1. Vineyard Vines Orange Medium Polo 
[$30 Shipped]

2. Britches of Georgetown Graph Check Short Sleeved Pop-Over - Tagged Medium (More Smallish)
[$30 Shipped]

3. Rooster Madras Tie 
[$18 Shipped]

4. ~41R Hicky Freedman 3/2 Blue Sack Flannel Blazer.
I picked up this blazer on E-Bay about a month ago and decided I didn't need it. It is a beautiful soft blue, not your typical dark navy blazer.
[$45 - What I have in it]
Pit to Pit: 20.5" 
Bottom to Collar: 30.5" 
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"









5. 42R Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Madras Blazer [SOLD]

6. 42R Orvis 3/2 Sack Cream Silk Blazer
Kinda a strange beast, but would be great in the summer. Sack silk blazer, patch pockets with no flap. Tailored in the USA.
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31"
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

7. 42R Orivs 3/2 Sack Green Silk Blazer
Just like the one above, just green. Would be great for the summer. Tailored in the USA.
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31" 
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

8. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

9. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$20 Shipped]

10. Brown Brooks Brothers 346 Large Pima Cotton Polo
[$20 Shipped]

11. Royal Blue Brooks Brothers 346 Medium Jersey Cotton Polo
[$20]

12. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$15 Shipped]

13. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie - 100% Kyoto Silk
This is a super cool emblematic tie, I just have to many and have a general aversion to black
[$15 Shipped]

14. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

15. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]

16. I also have a pair of Brooks Brothers Stone Hudson Advantage Chinos and Blue/Grey Clark Advantage Chinos. They are sized 37W, ~28 Inseam. They are the standard advantage chinos, but if anybody wants picture i'll take them.
[$20 for one, $35 for both]

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## closerlook

Gang,
Photobucket is down, so for the time being I just have to explain what I have and email any interested parties the images.

up today:

*Bills Cuffed Corduroys, pleated, tan, Hefty wale, 35in X 32.5in + 4in if you take out the cuffs. $40 Shipped

Florsheim Imperial Longwings, Tan Pebble Grain, V-Cleat, Very nice condition. 8 D $65 Shipped*


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops, post consolidation, and adding an ascot and Walk-Over white bucks

Southwick 3/2 darted tweed. A fantastic jacket with plenty of British influence. Full canvas, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, single vent, 3/2 roll, darted, fully lined, etc. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no apparent flaws. Made in USA

No tagged size, but around a 40R
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $25.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB blue-gray butcher stripe - classic summer shirt. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x34
Neck: 16.5"
Chest: 52"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $10.00<<20.00


Huntington 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket, worsted wool blazer. Great TNSIL jacket - natural shoulders, sack cut, 3 patch, hook vent, lapped back seam, single vent, 2B on the sleeves, and half canvassed. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA

Tagged: 42R
Chest: 46
Waist: 44
Shoulder: 20
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30

Price: $20.00<<27.50<<32.00<<38.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Unworn Frathmore wool plaid tie. 100% new wool. Cloth made in Scotland. 3 1/4" x 57" SOLD


Brooks Brothers camel hair 3/2 sack sport coat. 100% herringbone with subtle yellowish windowpane. Light padding in the shoulders (less than contemporary BB sacks), 1/2 canvas, 3/2 roll, sack front, 2 buttons on the sleeve, fully lined. Condition is very good to excellent - no flaws.

No tagged size, but a 42-44R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19.75"
Sleeves: 25"
BOC: 30.5"

Price: $30.00<<36.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


LL Bean viyella blend sport shirt. 80% cotton/20% wool. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: Large
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $15.00<<17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Two untipped emblematic ties

Green with crest and stripe, 2 7/8" x 54", 100% silk. $6.00<<10.00 shipped
Navy with beer stein, 2 7/8" x 54, 100% silk. Sold

BB blue uni-stripe ocbd. Light interlining in the collar, but not fusing. Condition is very good - no flaws of any kind. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x35
Neck: 17 (might never have been dried in a dryer)
Chest: 54"
Sleeves: 34.75"

Price: SOLD


Duck Head white duck canvas shorts. I just couldn't pass up Duckheads made of duck. Condition is excellent - bright white and no flaws. Assembled in Columbia of USA parts.

Waist: 35
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $12.00<<18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
[/QUOTE]

Huntington charcoal herringbone, light flannel, 3/2 sack suit - 3 season weight. It's a great natural shoulder number. Natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, sack front, 2B on sleeves, 1/2 lined, 1/2 canvas, single vent. Pants are flat front, but no cuffs. Condition is excellent - no flaws of any kind. I don't think it was worn very much.

Tagged: 44R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19 1/2"
Sleeves: 25 1/4"
BOC: 30 3/4"

Trousers - flat front, no cuffs
Waist: 40 + 0 (looks like they were let out from a 38" waist when the suit was new - no external evidence of the alteration)
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29" + 3" under the hem. 
No cuffs

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (cheap since I realize we're heading towards summer)


Charleston Khakis seersucker shorts. Colors are ecru, beige, and light green. Condition is excellent. 100% cotton. Made in USA.

Tagged: 32
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 9"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker silk ascot. No tags of any kind, but certainly 100% silk. Perfect condition.

$13.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Walk-Over white bucks. This is just about the perfect ivy league summer shoe. The new re-issues by Walk-Over are running something like $200+. These are in very lightly used condition with a couple of small scuffs - the most serious is a small chip on the toe box of the left shoe (see picture). Insoles and outsoles show very little wear. Made in USA.

Tagged size: 11.5 D/B (D is the ball width and B the heel width)
Outsole length: 12 5/8"
Outsole width: 4 1/4"
Insole length: 12"

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*LAST CALL BEFORE GOODWILL!!!*


















J.Press Viyella Shirt - MED NWOT
$25 obo










Huntington Pinstripe Pinpoint BD 15.5 x 33 
Good condition
Best offer









PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$10

*LE Plain Front Traditional Fit No Iron Chino Pants 35 x 29 plain front and cuffed - Dark Khaki - sorry no real pics, like new $15*








Prices exclude S&H.

BOW TIE CULL;









1. No Tag Vintage Guards Stripe
2. J.Press r/w/b repp - SOLD
3. J.Press r/g/w repp
4. J.Press navy repp - Sold
5. Turnbull&Asser brown and black two tone repp









6. J.Press green foulard
7. J.Press brown paisley
8. J.Press madras - Sold









9. BB navy foulard -- solD
10. BB burgundy foulard
11. BB burgundy paisley -- solD
12. BB yellow foulard - Sold
13. PRL pink w/ grn paisley - sold

All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $15ppd per bowtie.


----------



## markdc

*Brooks Brothers 3 Button Navy Suit - Tagged 38R*
Made in the U.S.A.
*Selling for $100 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail*

Jacket
Pit-to-pit: 17.75 inches
Shoulder (seam to seam): 18.75 inches
Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 23.5 inches
Length (from BOC): 29.75 inches

Pants
Waist: 15.25 inches (30.5 circumference), with ~3 inches to let out
Inseam: 27 inches
Cuff: 1 inch
Outseam: 38 inches


































*J. Crew Italian Chino 3/2 Sport Jacket (Blazer) - Tagged 38R*
(Tailored to be a 38S)
*Retailed for $248. Now selling for $65 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail*

Smooth cotton twill woven in Italy.
Felt under collar.
Three-button closure, roll to 2.
Flap pockets, interior pockets.
Nonfunctional buttons at cuffs.
Center back vent.
Partially lined.
Slight blemish around left pit / chest pocket (pictures below).

Measurements
Pit-to-pit (seam to seam): 17.25 inches
Shoulder (seam to seam): 18 inches
Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 23.5 inches
Length (from BOC): 28.25 inches


































Blemish below -- the spot is a peachish color; not sure how it got there.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

markdc,

The measurements you give for chest pit to pit are _impossible!_ Please review the section in Andy's archives with instructions on taking proper measurements.

(I'm sorry, Mark, I didn't mean that to be as snarky as it reads. It's just that 17.75" is 35.5" and is at least 5"-6" too small for someone whose chest measures 38" in actual circumference.)


----------



## b-down

If this post is more appropriate for the sales forum please let me know, and I'll move it.
2 White Mercer OCBDs size 16-35 
$75 each shipped CONUS or $140 for the pair
Both are new and unworn. One was tried on and carefully re-pinned, folded, and packed. That shirt has one miniscule flaw on the collar that may or may not be of concern. It is a single minor bump/slub in the fabric and can be seen in several photos at different zooms.

more photos here:https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/mercer/


----------



## Steve Smith

XL ties #1 and #3 grouped in later sales post.



Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping. BB items all have the tags marked to prevent returns to the store. All BB items are new and unused. Any flaws are noted in the description. *All of the XL ties are 3 3/4 inches wide and about 62 inches long.* Look at the close up photos for accurate color. If you want multiple items then make a reasonable offer. Note that you don't have to be tremendously big or tall for XL ties to work for you. These are only about 4 or 5 inches longer than "standard" ties. *NO RISK. If you buy one (or more) of these and they do not meet your expectations, then just mail them back for a refund.*
> 
> Bunch O' Classic BB Repp ties, XL:
> 
> 1. Red XL BB#1. This one has a little nubby spot in the silk on the back near the keeper (pointed out by the pen). $22.
> 
> 
> 2. Red-White XL Mini BB#1. $22. ***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 3. Navy XL Mini BB#1. There is a tiny nubby area in the solid blue near the bottom of the front, not significant. $22.
> 
> 
> 4. Light Blue XL Mini BB#1. Slight nubby area in the blue on the front. $20.
> 
> 
> 5. Gold XL Mini BB#1. $22.
> 
> 
> 6. Gold-Navy XL BB#1. Small smudge pointed out by pen about 25 inches up the tie. My camera is washing out the color on this one. Color on the label photo is best. $18.
> 
> 
> 7. Gold-Navy XL BB#4. $22.
> 
> 
> *Regular length ties and bow ties.*
> 
> 8. Black Fleece striped bow tie. Note stitches on edge of tie. $25.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 9. BB#1 Red bow tie. $25.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 10. BB yellow silk tie with BB emblem. 3.5x57.5. $22.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 11. Argyle & Sutherland silk tie 3.5x57.5. $22.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 12. Wool Black Watch tie. 3.5x57.5. $22.
> 
> 
> 13. Dark Blue Wool Knit Tie. 2.75x57. $22.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 14. Yellow silk knit tie. The close up gets the color right. The color really pops on this tie. $22.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All items in this post are new. Items are all marked to prevent returns. Shirts have no significant flaws except as noted. If you want multiple items, make an offer.

I have several Brooks Brothers *Traditional Fit* Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD's. $30 shipped each:
They look like this. 

1. 16.5-34
2. 17-34
3. 17.5-34

Also, some BB Blue Supima *Traditional Fit* OCBD's, $30 each:
4. 16-35***SOLD***
5. 16.5-34
6. 16.5-35
7. 18.5-35

Also, some BB Blue Supima *Slim Fit* OCBD's, $30 each:
8. 16-35***SOLD***
9. 17.5-34
10. 17.5-34 Yes, I have two.

11. BB Blue OCBD short sleeve popover. Size M. $30***SOLD***


12. Slim Fit 16-35 Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirt. Button cuffs, no pocket. Fabric has a silky feel. Thick MOP buttons. $32.


13. Thom Browne OCBD, similar to BB Black Fleece. Size 3 which is Medium or 16-34. Slight discoloration of weave pointed out, also small snag by cuff. $28.***SOLD***


14. BB Black Fleece short sleeve cotton shirt. Fabulous details on Black Fleece. Size BB2 which is Small or 15.5-34. $42.***SOLD***


15. Brooks Brothers Peal & Co. Black and white spectators. New in box, with shoe bags. $598 retail. The only issue I found is a slight smudge (pictured) on the white part of one shoe. It may not even be visible in the photo. I think BB is discontinuing this model so that may be the reason it was discounted. 8D. $165.***SOLD***


16. Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Plain Toe Bluchers. Size 7D. Made in England. Box and Shoe Bags included. Dainite sole. Flawless. $165.***SOLD***


17. Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black Suede Chukka Boots. New in Box. Perfect condition. Crepe sole. Size 9D. $165.


----------



## M. Morgan

Price drops and Press shirt.

Press button-down in blue broadcloth, 16x34, that is NWOT. It was NWT until I took the tags off. I can take pictures and upload them tomorrow AM if wanted. $40 shipped in US. The price of the shirt according to the tag was about $62, no sale, so I think the shirt is at least a decade old (label also suggests this).

NWT gray half-zip sweater from Polo Ralph Lauren. Size L, 100% cotton.
$24>$22>*$19* shipped in US
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/img3640ft.jpg/

https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3558z.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3557s.jpg/
https://img242.imageshack.us/i/img3556b.jpg/Orvis light tweed (or some kind of blend -- fabric not marked), made in U.S.A. Two-button jacket. Recently dry cleaned.

Measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 23"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19"

$14>$13>*$12* shipped US


----------



## Steve Smith

Matt, your mailbox is full.


----------



## jfkemd

*BB sack--claimed
Southwick Blazer with patch flap pockets--claimed
Soutwick Blazer pictured below--still available--price reduced--$35 shipped*



jfkemd said:


> *Southwick 3/2 blazer*
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 31.5
> sleeves: 25
> $40 shipped CONUS
> fully lined
> 3 buttons on the sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0014-8.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

*Huntington Sack--claimed*
*Bills NWT 34W--claimed*



jfkemd said:


> *Price drop--The Huntington Sack is now just $20 shipped.*
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack sports coat
> size 42R
> no structural issues
> has lapped seams, hooked vent, patch/flap pockets, natural shoulders
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19.25
> armpits: 22.75
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 25
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM with questions


[/QUOTE]


----------



## closerlook

^^^ i think he means BB sack is claimed.


----------



## AHS

*Vintage Florsheims 11-1/2 B*

Any possible interest in some vintage Florsheim Imperial wingtips 11-1/2 B?

I have three pairs -- all in very good shape -- with the v-cleat suicide heels. Black, brown, and tan. Made in the USA (of course).

Here are the black pair. I can post additional photos over the weekend, but willing to let them for a really good price if anyone is interested in all three.

I purchased them "new old stock" on ebay about a year or so ago but they are just a little bit too big for me. Would like to find a good home for them!

Thanks,

AHS


----------



## Pentheos

^^^

Possibly the deal of a lifetime. If those were my size, I'd snap up all three pair.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Brooks Suits*

I have 4 Brooks Brothers suits I would like to sell. 

The suits are from the new 346 line and are sized: 37R jackets; 32-inch pants waists; and 31-inch pants lengths. The jackets are two button. The pants are flat front with no cuffs, although there may be enough material to create a cuff. The suits are gently worn. One suit is navy blue pinstripe, one is charcoal gray pinstripe, one is charcoal gray, and one is navy blue/ blue windowpane. 

I welcome offers on the entire lot or the suits individually. Please email me if you would like pictures. ​


----------



## DCdave

*Vintage AE MacNeil - 9A*

I have a bit of an odd request. I have a pair of vintage black pebble grain MacNeil's that are just a touch too small - 9 A. I would like to trade them for something in 9C/D or 8.5 E/D in either brown/walnut, burgundy, or black. The shoes have the metal tack/suicide cleat and show normal signs of wear, but for their age, they are in very good condition. I also have a $35 coupon good towards a pair of shoes at any AE retail store (ie no shoe bank or outlet - must be 1st quality) - coupon exp 6/31/11 - that I'll throw in too. I could probably make these work, but would really like to barter with someone for something that works for both parties.

 

 

 


 

 

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc454/plate10/MacNeil8-1.jpg?t=1302832491







[/URL]


----------



## b-down

more price drops and measurement corrections on the Brooks blue cotton/poly coat

1)Norman Hilton 2 button sack. No tag size, but certainly an extra long. It fits at least the same size as the 44L Brookslinen below. I had this dry cleaned. I wish this was my size. $65 CONUS shipped --->>$45

-soft natural shoulders, 2 patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, hook vent, 4 buttons on sleeve. Fully lined. 
-Very good used condition. No stains or holes or other major issues. A minor barely visible wear spot on the bottom below one of the pockets. A couple of very small threads pulls, 1 on the lapel and 1 on the sleeve. Also a few pinhole size white threads showing here and there. And some insignificant staining to the lining which is otherwise in excellent condition. I only mention these details to be thorough and accurate in the description.

Measurements:
shoulders =18 5/8"
chest = 22 7/8"
total length = 35"
length from collar seam = 33 ¾"
arms = 27.5" with 3/4" turned under
waist = 21 5/8" (at narrowest point about 3" above top button)



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...lton%20blazer/
==============================================================

2) 42R Brook Brothers gray herringbone sportcoat. Tagged 42R. Made in the USA Fully lined 
-black and grey
-Very good used condition. No holes or stains Some wear (felting?) right under the armpits from the wool rubbing against itself most likely. Also the vent looks like it might need a stitch or two at the very bottom or alternatively the coat was let out through the back seam.

Measurements:
shoulders =19"
chest = 23"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms = 24" with 1.75" turned under
waist = 21.75" (at narrowest point about 2" above middle button )
$45 CONUS shipped --->$33



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...20herringbone/
========================================================

3)Polo by Ralph Lauren, Made in USA, "Guaranteed to Wrinkle", unconstructed, 3-2, darted
-Great summer jacket. Want a jacket to use and abuse during a fun filled summer? This is it.
-Tag size is illegible but it might say 42R or 44R
-four buttons on sleeve
-No material listed. Feels and looks like linen, but I'm no expert. Maybe a linen cotton blend.
-Piping on inside edges
- ¼ lined
-three patch pockets
-very soft shoulders with minimal padding
-olive color with natural slubs and variations in color and fabric, but there are also several small stains (which aren't so obvious because of the fabric). But they are there and may come out with a cleaning. Please also note the fading at the top of the right side front dart as well as the fading and wear (worn through in spots but hard to see when worn) around the top of the collar and the small holes on one sleeve end.
Shoulders =19"
chest = 23.75"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms R=23.5" L=24" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 21.75" 
$25 CONUS --->$18

more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...polo%20llinen/
=====================================================

4) 44 ML Brooks Brothers Makers 3-2 sack herringbone tweed. 
-Made in the USA. 
-Tagged 44 ML (medium long)
- 3/4 lined, two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced sleeve buttons, soft shoulders

Measurements:
-Shoulders =18.75"
-chest = 23"
-total length = 32"
-length from collar seam = 30.5"
-arms 24.25" with 2" fabric turned under
-waist = 21"

This is a gorgeous tweed herringbone. It comes across as a light brown overall but is composed of orange, cranberry, green, brown, and natural (light tan) threads. This is a great coat to pair with a variety of colored ties to pick up on the orange, green, or cranberry. I wish it fit!

It's in excellent condition with no visible wear to the tweed. No holes or stains. Only two minor issues with the lining. Some discoloration to the lining by the armpits and by the back/neck. And about 8" or so of the lining needs to be sewn down to the back on one side. 



$65 CONUS --->$45
more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...20herringbone/
==================================================

5) Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" 3-2 sack sportcoat
Tag size illegible 4?L
might say 44 Long. 2nd digit is obscured. 
Slubby fabric with natural variations in weave and color
Excellent condition. Very gently worn. No stains or holes. to the fabric. Some insignificant stains on the lining. Looks barely worn. Great summer jacket!
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced buttons on arms

Measurments
Shoulders =18.75"
chest = 23.25"
total length = 33.75"
length from collar seam = 32.5"
arms R=26" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 22.5" at narrowest point

Brooklinen is a lightweight blend of linen and polyester woven exclusively for us in Ireland. This handsome material has the look of linen with the creas-resistance of polyester
see here

$50 CONUS shipped--->$40

more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...9/brookslinen/
================================================== ==

6) 42R Brooks Brothers Navy 3-2 sack jacket
-No fabric indicated, but probably a polyester and cotton blend.
-tagged 42R
-very gently worn and in excellent condition with only the slightest of wear on the fabric opposite the flipped button
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams,two spaced button on sleeves

shoulders =18.5"
chest = 22.5"
total length = 31.75"
length from collar seam = 30.5"
arms = 24.5" with 1.5" turned under
waist = 21.75"
$45 CONUS shipped --->$35

more photos here
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...cotton%20poly/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here are some of the trousers previously mentioned:

They are sizes 33, 34, 35, and 36 and will be priced according to condition and wear; they will also be offered in lots according to size, and if there is anyone who wants to take more than one lot there will be a discount for that too. Among them are some NWOT Bills, some Bills that have been through the wash a few times or so, and some beautiful flannel and light to mid-weight wool Berle dress trousers. The 33s (lot 1) are from a separate closet from the 34, 35, and 36s (lots 2 and 3)--which must have belonged to a gent slimming down or bulking up. Like I said, the deal will be incredible and preference will go to those who contacted me first--but don't be shy, the measurements will tell who's right for these after all.

Before I get to those however, I'm offering these:

*NWOT Vineyard Vines "Reds", 42-32*

I believe the color is what VV calls "rhubarb". 100% cotton twill. These retail somewhere around $90 or so; yours for only:

*$40 shipped.*


Waist 21.5", Inseam 30.5"

*Bills M1P, 36*

A few washes on these, so they're starting to get broken in.

18" waist, 29.5" inseam

*$20 shipped.*


*1st lot:*

*Bills M3, 33*

The olive pair have never been worn or through the wash. The others are just getting broken in. The stone have a couple of spots that ought to come out.

Waist 16.5", inseam 30.25"

Olive: $40
Khaki: $20
Stone: $16
All as a lot: $65 shipped.
https://s1013.photobucket.com/album...linBills414/?action=view&current=DSC01424.jpg

*2nd lot:*

I do, in fact, believe these all to be new. The dress trousers especially.

*Like NWOT (if not actually) Bills Canvas M1, 34*

Waist 17", inseam 31"

$40 shipped.


*Berle, 34R*

Houndstooth, Glenplaid, and the Berle "Premier" in whatever-you-call-it Windowpane Check.

Waist 17.5", inseam 31".

$20 apiece or $50 as a lot. ($80 if you add the canvas Bills)


*3rd lot:*

All five pairs, $95. Or $80 if you have it shipped with lot #2.

*Bills Poplin M1, 35*

Like new (see the tags).

18" waist, 31" inseam

$30 shipped.


*Berle, 35R*

Grey windowpane check and charcoal windowpane check.

I had to go out before finishing this listing, but when I got back and started taking pictures of these I noticed the paper inspection slips in the back pockets as shown here. I went back and checked the rest, and, yes, they all have it--pristine, at that--confirming for me that they all have probably never been worn... (The Ballins and the Premiers both have an extra belt loop for alterations in the back pocket as well.)

$20 each or $35 together.

Waists 18.5", inseams 30.5"


*Berle, 36R*

Dark windowpane check. Beautiful.

Waist 18.5", inseam 31"

$20 Shipped.


*Ballin Classic Herringbone, 36*

Waist 18", inseam 31.5"

$20 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> *MORE DROPS!!!*
> ​*42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
> Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
> Jacket measures:
> 20" shoulders
> 23" pit to pit
> 25" sleeves
> 30.5" length from BOC
> 
> Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
> 
> Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
> Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.
> 
> 
> *Asking $50 > $60  > $68 > $75 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> *LANDS END HARRIS TWEED JACKET*
> *
> GONE
> *
> *Brooks Brothers Blackwatch Trousers*
> 100% wool, made in USA. Look perfect, no flaws I can find.
> Unmarked size. Measures:
> 42" waist
> 32" inseam (+1" to let out)
> 
> *Asking $30 > $35 > $40 > $45 shipped*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Cotton Crewneck Sweater*
> Light blue, marked size large
> Measures:
> 23" Pit to Pit
> 26" Shoulder seam to end of cuff
> 28" top of collar to bottom of sweater
> 
> 
> *Asking $10 > $13 > $16 > $20 shipped*


The Brooks Blackwatch trousers and Lands End Tweed have been CLAIMED.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. All of these items are new and are marked to prevent return to store. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I have two black Brooks Brothers Waxed Cotton Jackets, size M and XL. *If you want a Large, let me know and I might be able to get one for you*. They are leftover stock, not flawed in any way. Because these jackets are heavy and hold only contempt for the weak hangers in your closet, I am including one heavyweight BB hanger of the type pictured. I have measured these like we measure sport coats. These are every bit as good as Barbour, and are free of obnoxious advertising. Retail on these is $398. Your price is $170.

1. XL. Pit to pit 25, Shoulder 20.5, Sleeve 27, Length from back of collar seam 33.5.**SOLD**

2. Medium. P2P 22, Sh19, Sl 25.5, L 31.5.



2. Black Fleece Bow Tie. BBBF for only $27.***SOLD***
3. Brooks Brothers Red #1 Bow Tie. Flawless trad staple. $25.***SOLD***


4. Pair O' BB Extra Long Repp ties, a BB#1 and a Mini BB#1. The red one has a slightly dark nub on the body of the tie, pointed out by the pen. 3.75-62. My camera wants to make the small stripes in the blue tie look green. Those stripes are blue. Look at the BB website for confirmation. $34 for the pair.


Silk Knit Ties. These measure 2.5-57.5.
5. Black. $22***SOLD***
6. Brown. $22


7. Yellow/Gold Italian Wool knit tie. 2 3/4-56.5. Second photo true color. $22.


8. Wool plaid tie. Fantastic rich tie. 3.5-56. The photos don't do it justice. $22.***SOLD***


9. Yellow Silk Knit Tie. Perfect Spring tie. 2.75-57. $22.


10. Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black Suede Chukka Boots. New in Box. Perfect condition. Crepe sole. Size 9D. $165.


----------



## canuckstyle

thought these might be of interest to someone

Made in the USA LL Bean penny loafers.
the size is 8.5 width unmarked will say standard D.
they are in really good shape soles and heels do not show much wear.
plus, i do believe these are resoleable.
looking to get 55 dollars shipped or make me an offer.


thanks for your interest.
soon to be putting up a trio of madras shirts and a Sero button-down, as well as some ties if i can ever get to sorting them out.


----------



## AHS

*Vintage Florsheims 11-1/2 B - Photos*

Gentlemen,

I've already received a couple inquiries about the Florsheim Imperials (11-1/2 B) after my "interest check" post yesterday.

I'm asking $300 -- or best offer -- for all three pairs shipped in the US. Shoes are in good shape, with some tiny blemishes, but the "suicide" heels on all three pairs are wearing down and should be replaced soon.

Hope I am not asking too much (or too little!!) but please consider I'm offering all thee pairs and shipping will be costly.

Please let me know if you have any questions or need additional info. I can send additional photos.

Best,

AHS


----------



## Pentheos

Still available, now only $20 CONUS (over half of which will be in shipping...so, basically $8 shoes).



Pentheos said:


> 1) Black plain toe balmorals in 10 D/B. The brand name on the insole is obscured, but I believe that they are Johnston & Murphy because of the "J&M" on the heel. In good condition, with slight scuffing on insides of heels, little wear to heels or soles. Will need new shoelaces. Measure 12.25" x 4.25". I'd like $40 CONUS or OBO.


----------



## Pink and Green

canuckstyle said:


> thought these might be of interest to someone
> 
> Made in the USA LL Bean penny loafers.
> the size is 8.5 width unmarked will say standard D.
> they are in really good shape soles and heels do not show much wear.
> plus, i do believe these are resoleable.
> looking to get 55 dollars shipped or make me an offer.
> 
> 
> thanks for your interest.
> soon to be putting up a trio of madras shirts and a Sero button-down, as well as some ties if i can ever get to sorting them out.


I am using my reality distortion field to make those madras and Sero shirts 16 x 33. 
Let me know if I'm right!


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Castaway Cape Codders - 32. Gently worn. $40, shipped. These retail for $95. 









Brooks Brothers 1818 Seersucker Suit - 38R Jacket, 32, 31.5 pants, pleated with cuffs. Like new. $150, shipped.









Brooks Brothers White Bucks - 9D. New. $75, shipped.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I have 4 Brooks Brothers suits I would like to sell. 

The suits are from the new 346 line and are sized: 37R jackets; 32-inch pants waists; and 31-inch pants lengths. The jackets are two button. The pants are flat front with no cuffs, although there may be enough material to create a cuff. The suits are gently worn. One suit is navy blue pinstripe, one is charcoal gray pinstripe, one is charcoal gray, and one is navy blue/ blue windowpane. 

I welcome offers on the entire lot or the suits individually.


----------



## closerlook

*BILLS ADDED:
*35X32.5 + 4in if you take out the cuffs

$40 Shipped CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^^The Bills M3 size 33 lot is claimed, as appears to be the case with the Berles from lot #2 and the light grey windowpane Berles from lot #3.

No pics yet, but I picked up a pair of khaki colored NWOT, unhemmed Black Label Ralph Lauren lightweight wool slacks with side waistband adjusters today. They are size 37 and unhemmed (as I say) but they are not perfect--there is a small smudge about half the size of a pencil eraser at the top of the waistband. I wouldn't guess it's all that significant--and it's likely to be entirely superficial. Anyway, pics in a bit.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops and adding BB pink s/s shirt, BB red seersucker pants, BB tuxedo shirt, PRL l/s madras, and PRL & VV shorts

Huntington charcoal herringbone, light flannel, 3/2 sack suit - 3 season weight. It's a great natural shoulder number. Natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, sack front, 2B on sleeves, 1/2 lined, 1/2 canvas, single vent. Pants are flat front, but no cuffs. Condition is excellent - no flaws of any kind. I don't think it was worn very much.

Tagged: 44R
Chest: 46"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 19 1/2"
Sleeves: 25 1/4"
BOC: 30 3/4"

Trousers - flat front, no cuffs
Waist: 40 + 0 (looks like they were let out from a 38" waist when the suit was new - no external evidence of the alteration)
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29" + 3" under the hem. 
No cuffs

Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad (cheap since I realize we're heading towards summer)


Brooks Brothers tuxedo shirt. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Excellent condition.

Tagged: 16x33
Neck: 16"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 33"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers pink short sleeve ocbd. Unlined collar. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Condition is excellent.

Tagged: 17
Neck: 17"
Chest: 54"

Price: SOLD


Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeve madras shirt. Shirt does have the horse. 100% cotton madras. Condition is excellent. Made in Singapore.

Tagged: Medium
Neck: 16"
Chest: 50"
Sleeves: 33 1/4"

Price: SOLD


Brooks Brothers red seersucker trousers. 100% cotton. Condition is excellent. Made in Malaysia.

Tagged: 32x30
Waist: 32"
Outseam: 41 1/2"
Inseam: 30 1/4"

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Duck Head white duck canvas shorts. I just couldn't pass up Duckheads made of duck. Condition is excellent - bright white and no flaws. Assembled in Columbia of USA parts.

Waist: 35
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $10.00<<18.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Charleston Khakis seersucker shorts. Colors are ecru, beige, and light green. Condition is excellent. 100% cotton. Made in USA.

Tagged: 32
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 19.5"
Inseam: 9"

Price: $17.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


PRL "reds" shorts - nice faded red like Murrays. Prospect model. 100% cototn. Condition is very good to excellent. Made in Indonesia.

Tagged: 33
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 20 1/2"
Inseam: 9 1/2"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Vineyard Vines (purposefully) faded green shorts. 100% cotton. Condition is excellent. Made in Hong Kong.

Tagged: 32
Waist: 33"
Outseam: 18"
Inseam: 7 1/4"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Mystery-maker silk ascot. No tags of any kind, but certainly 100% silk. Perfect condition.

Price: SOLD


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks Brothers pink short sleeve ocbd. Unlined collar. 100% cotton. Made in USA. Condition is excellent.
> 
> Tagged: 17
> Neck: 17"
> Chest: 54"
> 
> Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Cards, any idea when BB stopped selling these?


----------



## jfkemd

jfkemd said:


> *
> Soutwick Blazer pictured below--still available--price reduced--$35>>$30*
> 
> 
> 
> jfkemd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick 3/2 blazer*
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 31.5
> sleeves: 25
> $40 shipped CONUS
> fully lined
> 3 buttons on the sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0014-8.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Cards, any idea when BB stopped selling these?


Sri, I'm not sure when those were last made. That tag suggests late 1980s-early 1990s.


----------



## jfkemd

*Chaps RL Tweed sports coat*

This coat is darted, but has a lot going for it.
It has swelled seams, a high placed notch on the lapel, patch flap pockets and unpadded, natural shoulders.
The button stance is also conservative enough.
I tried my best to highlight these features in the pictures that follow.
Measurements: 
shoulders: 18
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 29.5
sleeves: 24.25
just $30 shipped CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

REDUCTIONS AND ADDITIONS

All prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails. Trees not included. Trade me some silver dollars or halves for these, the ones that grandma gave you.

1. Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan LHS. Appear to have only been worn once or twice. There is a slight difference in shade between the two shoes. They are mates because the numbers inside each is identical. You could get by with wearing these as is, or get your cobbler to even out the color. These retail for $598 and are never discounted by much. Size 9C. $340.>>$320


2. Church's vintage Cotswold model oxhide wingtips. These are English sized 11D so are about a US 11.5D. I am a 12D and these are just a bit small for me. These are in excellent overall condition, almost no wear on the heels. Vintage Church's like they don't make any more. $180>>$165


3. Unknown maker brown perf cap bals. These shoes have no insoles and have weak soles & heels. There are a couple of little dings on the end of the right toe. But good looking shoes which would be fine for occasional wear or a good candidate for a resole. 11.5D. $26>>$24


4. Bean Boots. Nice worn and broken in condition. The leather is a bit sun-faded. Excellent soles. Size 1W on the bottom but these fit me perfectly and I am a *12D*. A steal at $26.***SOLD***

5. Barrie Booters tassel loafers from the now-defunct trad favorite in New Haven CN. These are heavy, substantial shoes in excellent conditon. 9A. These are a steal at $45>>$40 If 9A is your size consider yourself lucky.


6. Bally Dartmouth loafers. Black. 8EEE. Excellent condition. $30>>$26


7. Florsheim cordovan color longwings. Overall excellent condition, only worn a few times. 13D. $35***SOLD***

8. Vintage Thom Mcan Captoe Bals from the 1950's. Excellent condition barely worn. These are 12D and fit ever so slightly small. Thom McAn trees included with these. $85>>$80


9. Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black Suede Chukka Boots. New in Box. Perfect condition. Crepe sole. Size 9D. $165>>$150


10. Allen Edmonds Oakmont Saddle Bucks. Size 14B. $35.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Maine Hunting Shoes--wanted and available!*

Does anyone have a pair of LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes (or boots) in size 10M that they'd like to pass along? (Not the "Bean Boot" version!)

Also, if anyone would like a pair of LLB Maine Hunting Boots in size 10W (the version with the 5" tall leather upper), I'm your man!

(I wouldn't have thought that a person could fail to distinguish between the letters M and W, but apparently Sesame Street has failed some eBay sellers!)


----------



## Steve Smith

Shirt blowout. All used. All prices include US shipping. Click photos for large version. Some of these lots will include extra items which are not pictured or listed.

1. Two 14.5x33 Brooks Brothers. $16.***SOLD***


2. Lewin, Lewin, Robert Talbott. Around 15x34. The Shirt in the upper right corner is not included. $18.


3. Ben Silver, Thomas Pink, Ike Behar, BB, Lacoste. 16x33-35. The Pink is French cuffed. $30.


4. BB , BB, LE trim fit, Behar, Gitman Bros FC formal shirt. Checked BB is 16.5x33, others are 16.5x34. $30.


5. Louis Roth and BB. 17x33. $16.


6. LE, Huntington FC, Club Room, Nautica. 17x34. $22.


7. Robert Talbott BOC, Hickey-Freeman, LE Hyde Park (has stain on tail but will not be visible tucked), LE, J Crew. 17x35. $30. 


8. Three BB's. One XL and two 17.5x34. $20.


----------



## Cardinals5

Lacoste/Izod pale pink polo shirt. Haven't the foggiest idea if this is "authentic" - strikes me that it's either authentic or a very old fake. If someone says it's definitely fake I'll take it down and use it to polish my shoes. Condition is very good - no stains, flaws, etc. Made in USA.

Size: Grand Patron (but actually more of a small or medium)
Chest: 44"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Madras Tie Mania! All the ties are 100% cotton madras (only a couple actually say "madras" but they're all definitely madras). All the ties have been worn, but none have stains, wear spots, tears, etc.

*$12 for one, $20 for two, $27 for three*

Edens-Estes (a defunct Greenville clothier). 3.25" x56"
Boston Traders. 3" x 56"
Gant. 3.25" x 58"


Henry Grethel. 3 1/8" x 56" - SOLD
Rooster "Ruffler". 3 1/8" x 59"
Saddlebred. 3 1/2" x 58"


----------



## cecil47

TweedyDon said:


> (I wouldn't have thought that a person could fail to distinguish between the letters M and W, but apparently Sesame Street has failed some eBay sellers!)


A W is just an M upside down. Turn that frown around!
Sorry, never mind


----------



## M. Morgan

Have an Orvis jacket going out to one of y'all Monday, so this last piece will go out Monday as well if I hear from you in the meantime:

NWT gray half-zip sweater from Polo Ralph Lauren. Size L, 100% cotton.
$24>$22>$19>*$17 or best offer* shipped in US
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/img3640ft.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> Lacoste/Izod pale pink polo shirt. Haven't the foggiest idea if this is "authentic" - strikes me that it's either authentic or a very old fake. If someone says it's definitely fake I'll take it down and use it to polish my shoes. Condition is very good - no stains, flaws, etc. Made in USA.


Yours is 100% identical to this one except for size, even down to the curling size tag. Genuine. This was an iconic item in the world of late 70's and early 80's prep style. Here is a smaller one, equivalent to a modern Medium. $20 or best reasonable offer, shipped to US.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

More Berles that didn't make it out the other day and a pair of unhemmed Ralph Lauren Black Label Slacks:

*NWOT Unhemmed Ralph Lauren Black Label Lightweight Wool Slacks w/ Side Waistband Adjusters, 37*

Beautiful pick stitching on the pockets and around the fly. Fantastic deal over retail especially considering the dry cleaner will likely have them already when they get hemmed--and the spot couldn't be too great a challenge.

Waist 19".

**Sold**


*Berle, 34R*

The lot of three is sold. This is a pair I got today. Same closet and condition as the others.
(I should add, there was a lavender wide wale corduroy pair belonging to this lot there too if anyone's interested...)

Waist 17.5", inseam 31".

$20 shipped. **Sold*, pp.*


*Reposts: (plus one added to the 35R lot)*
*3rd lot:*

All five pairs, $95.

*Bills Poplin M1, 35*

Like new (see the tags).

18" waist, 31" inseam

$30 shipped.


*Berle, 35R*

(Light grey windowpane check *sold*) and charcoal windowpane check. 
Adding Loro Piana Super 110's Glenplaid.

I had to go out before finishing this listing, but when I got back and started taking pictures of these I noticed the paper inspection slips in the back pockets as shown here. I went back and checked the rest, and, yes, they all have it--pristine, at that--confirming for me that they all have probably never been worn... (The Ballins and the Premiers both have an extra belt loop for alterations in the back pocket as well.)

$20 shipped for charcoal flannel $25 for the Loro Piana, or $40 for both.

Waist 18.5", inseam 30.5"


*Super 110's Loro Piana*

18.5" waist, 31" inseam.


*Berle, 36R*

Dark windowpane check. Beautiful.

Waist 18.5", inseam 31"

$20 Shipped.


*Ballin Classic Herringbone, 36*

Waist 18", inseam 31.5"

$20 shipped.


*Take $4 off any of the following:*

*NWOT Vineyard Vines "Reds", 42-32*

I believe the color is what VV calls "rhubarb". 100% cotton twill. These retail somewhere around $90 or so; yours for only:

*$40 shipped.*


Waist 21.5", Inseam 30.5"

*Bills M1P, 36*

A few washes on these, so they're starting to get broken in.

18" waist, 29.5" inseam

*$20 shipped.*


*Like NWOT (if not actually) Bills Canvas M1, 34*

Waist 17", inseam 31"

$40 shipped.


----------



## Steve Smith

^^Some great prices, especially on the Bill's.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

I turned my back for one second and missed out on those Black Label slacks. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Steve Smith

Always keep the Trad Exchange on your computer, and refresh constantly.


----------



## TweedyDon

*JACKETS--including Grails, and 3/2 sacks! Flusser Custom, H. Freeman plaid, Harris & Irish Tweed, and more!*

*I have several jackets to pass on today--including some grails!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) BEAUTIFUL Alan Flusser Custom 3/2 sack--working cuffs and patch pockets! Canvassed*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Let's start with the first of the Grails--a gorgeous Alan Flusser Custom 3/2 sack, with working cuffs!

This jacket is simply beautiful, and perfect for Spring and Summer! A gorgeous bold gingham-y check with complementary orange and rust overcheck, this jacket is not only a beautifully cut 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, but has three patch pockets and fully functional cuffs, as well! It also features side vents and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was built in 2004 in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. If this fits, grab it while you can--the chances of your seeing another Flusser like this in this condition are vanishingly small!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

      

*2) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack in plaid! Canvassed*

And here's another Grail--a beautiful plaid 3/2 sack jacket by H. Freeman of Philadelphia!

This jacket is wonderful, and I very much wish that it fit me--I've been looking for a jacket like this for ages! The colours of the plaid are gorgeous, and the high 3/2 lapel roll is utterly Take Ivy. The jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single vent. It has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's also a Naturalaire, and so has very natural shoulders indeed! This jacket is in excellent condition, except for some water marks on the lining by the shoulders, as shown, and the interior woolmark label being detached on one side. Given these flaws--which won't be seen at all when the jacket is worn--I'm

asking just *$65, or offer*

*This is tagged a 43, but as a vintage jacket this runs smaller; please see *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31










       

*3) Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in classic heathery herringbone Canvassed*

While I'm posting Grails, here's another--an Orvis Harris tweed 3/2 sack in a classic heathery Harris tweed!

I am seriously annoyed that this jacket doesn't fit me--I've been after a 3/2 sack from Orvis for about five years. And I even had one, once.... and then lost so much weight it became eight sizes too large for me! 

But, at least I know that this jacket will make someone very happy! It's a classic 3/2 sack in a beautiful herringbone Harris tweed which is predominantly a slate-blue, with some chestnut and moss green heathered in. This is absolutely lovely! It is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single vent, and has the classic two-button cuffs. It can't have been worn much, if at all, since it still has its two spare buttons sewn inside--and I can't imagine that these would be comfortable when this is worn! It was made in the USA. It DOES have two flaws. First, one of the cuff buttons is missing--but that's an easy fix as the original spare is still present, and if you like I'll have this attached before shipping. Second, there's a small professional repair to the tweed UNDER the right-hand pocket flap. This cannot be seen when the jacket is worn as its hidden by the pocket flap, and in any case it just looks like part of the tweed itself. I examined it with a loupe (yes, I examine tweed with a device for checking the finer points of gemstones), and it's clearly a repair when magnified. But, frankly, this wouldn't bother me at all, and you probably wouldn't have noticed it anyway. But, it is there, and from my point of view disclosures like this are just as much for my peace of mind as yours!  Apart from these flaws this jacket is in excellent condition. But since they're there, I'd rate it as being Very Good/Excellent. As such, I'm

asking just *$60, or offer*.

Tagged a 46R, but please see

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31










      

*4) SMALLER SIZE Princeton Custom Tailors of Hong Kong, houndstooth tweed Canvassed*

Princeton Custom Tailors served ex-patriate Princetonians, and others, in Hong Kong. I've seen quite a bit of their work, and it's very,very good idea. And this tweed is no exception. A lovely classic houndstooth, this is a standard two-button front; it seems to be a 2/1 when open, but this seems to be correctable by a press, as it buttons as a standard 2-button. It's fully lined, has side vents, and is half-canvassed. It's a lovely heavy piece, designed for Princeton Falls and Winters, and a lot of attention to detail has gone into it; tweed has been used, for example, as reinforcement under the arms inside--a nice touch as it wouldn't be appreciated by anyone but the wearer. There is a button missing on the left sleeve, but I'll include a replacement when I mail this. Also, on examination it seems that one of the other buttons on this sleeve has been replaced at some point also, as though they all match the shank on one is different.

Given that it needs a press for the buttoning issue, and a new cuff button, I'd say this was in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence, I'm

asking just *$45, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32










   

*5) Classic flecked herringbone Irish tweed*

This is a classic brown herringbone Irish tweed, flecked with pumpkin orange, sky blue and the occasional peat black. This is a lovely, classic Irish weave! It's also a lovely British cut, being subtly darted with side vents and a two-button closure. It has traditional single-button cuffs--which are becoming harder to find now--and has almost no patina on the buttons. It also features wider than usual interior chest poacher's pockets rather than the usual narrow-entry breast pocket!

Asking just *$45, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*6) CLASSIC dark brown herringbone 3/2 sack Canvassed*

This is a beautiful and recent 3/2 sack in dark brown herringbone. Featuring slightly narrower than usual lapels for the "Mad Men" look, this 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll, is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. This is a terrific trad/Ivy classic, and is in excellent condition--even the interior locker loop seems unused! This was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank--but it could easily pass for a Brooks Brothers old-school non-outlet 346 in quality and cut. A terrific, versatile jacket!

Asking just *$50, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## DFPyne

1. Britches of Georgetown Graph Check Short Sleeved Pop-Over - Tagged Medium (More Smallish)
[$25 Shipped]

2. Rooster Madras Tie 
[$15 Shipped]

3. 42R Orvis 3/2 Sack Cream Silk Blazer
Kinda a strange beast, but would be great in the summer. Sack silk blazer, patch pockets with no flap. Tailored in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31"
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

4. 42R Orivs 3/2 Sack Green Silk Blazer
Just like the one above, just green. Would be great for the summer. Tailored in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31" 
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

5. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

6. Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford - Made in The USA
[$18 Shipped]

7. Brown Brooks Brothers 346 Large Pima Cotton Polo
[$15 Shipped]

8. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$12 Shipped]

9. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie - 100% Kyoto Silk
This is a super cool emblematic tie, I just have to many and have a general aversion to black
[$12 Shipped]

10. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$20 Shipped]

11. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$15 Shipped]

12. I also have a pair of Brooks Brothers Stone Hudson Advantage Chinos and Blue/Grey Clark Advantage Chinos. They are sized 37W, ~28 Inseam. They are the standard advantage chinos, but if anybody wants picture i'll take them.
[$15 for one, $25 for both]

Vineyard Vines Orange Medium Polo [SOLD]
Royal Blue Brooks Brothers 346 Medium Jersey Cotton Polo [SOLD]
~41R Hicky Freedman 3/2 Blue Sack Flannel Blazer [SOLD]

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## swb120

Damn, that H. Freeman jacket is awesome...how has that not been snapped up yet?


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

1. J Press NWOT Oxford Cloth University Stripe Shorts. Flat front. W36 L10.5. Not a current model. J Press shorts retail for $89. The color and pattern are identical to the BB Supima OCBD. Made in US. $27.***SOLD***


2. Bill's Khakis pale yellow shorts. Pleated. The fabric is like a lightweight super fine wale corduroy. Almost new if not new. W36 L9. Made in US. The color is a little brighter yellow than either of these photos. $20.


3. Maroon Braces. I never buy the cheap braces which use elastic material on the front two bands. Leather fittings. Made in Germany. $12.***SOLD***
 
4. Black and gold herringbone braces. Made in England. $12.***SOLD***
 
3 & 4 together. $20.***SOLD***


----------



## Mannix

That Flusser jacket is amazing...wish it were my size.


----------



## ArtVandalay

A few new ties and another round of drops.

*Lands End English Repp Tie*
Red/Navy with White piping.
3.25/57"
 
Asking $15

* Lands End Foulard Made in USA*
3.25/59"
 
Asking $15

OR $25 IF YOU TAKE BOTH.

* Sailboat emblematic by Dan Ryan's of Virginia Beach, VA*
3/55"
Unmarked fabric, feels like silk or silk/poly blend.

​ *CLAIMED*​​ *42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
Jacket measures:
20" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC

Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
  
Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.


*Asking $40 > $50 > $60  > $68 > $75 shipped CONUS.*
*Final Drop before Ebay.
*
 *Brooks Brothers Cotton Crewneck Sweater*
Light blue, marked size large
Measures:
23" Pit to Pit
26" Shoulder seam to end of cuff
28" top of collar to bottom of sweater


*Asking $8 > $10 > $13 > $16 > $20 shipped*


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

DROPS!



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Castaway Cape Codders - 32. Gently worn. $35 or offer*>*$40, shipped. These retail for $95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD . . . *Brooks Brothers 1818 Seersucker Suit - 38R Jacket, 32, 31.5 pants, pleated with cuffs. Like new. $150, shipped.
> 
> Brooks Brothers White Bucks - 9D. New. $65 or offer*>*$75, shipped.


----------



## mjo_1

I bought the Southwick 3/2 patch/flap blazer listed by jfkemd a few pages back, but unfortunately the shoulders are a little wide for me. Please see the third item down on his original post for pics and measurements (I can't begin to take pics of that quality!)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1206295#post1206295

I'd say the measurements put it in the 41R ish neighborhood.

$40 - just asking what I paid. Please PM with interest.

Best,

Michael


----------



## AHS

*Vintage Florsheim Imperials (11-1/2 B) - DROPS*

PRICE DROP!! $199. Price includes shipping CONUS.



AHS said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I've already received a couple inquiries about the Florsheim Imperials (11-1/2 B) after my "interest check" post yesterday.
> 
> I'm asking $300 -- or best offer -- for all three pairs shipped in the US. Shoes are in good shape, with some tiny blemishes, but the "suicide" heels on all three pairs are wearing down and should be replaced soon.
> 
> Hope I am not asking too much (or too little!!) but please consider I'm offering all thee pairs and shipping will be costly.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions or need additional info. I can send additional photos.
> 
> Best,
> 
> AHS


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock's Hickey Freeman summer jacket and NWT XS commando sweater are now both claimed; brown herringbone stafford tweed is also claimed, pending payment.

One XS (32-34) sweater NWOT still available!

These are a lovely dark military brown, and come complete with shoulder and elbow patches and epaulets; the epaulets are functional and secured by velcro. The sweaters are 100% wool exterior, and the patches are 67/33 poly/cotton. These sweaters are lined inside with Gore Windstopper Fabric, which makes them very warm, if a trifle rustly! (Windstopper seems to be similar to Goretex, but I don't think it's actually made by Goretex.)

NOW *$17 or offer. *

*Tagged XS (32 -34) these measure:*

Chest: 15 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Length (BOC) 20 1/2
Shoulder: 16 1/2


----------



## Cardinals5

Some great stuff on the exchange - Tweedy's H. Freeman tweed sack (oh, I wish it fit me), SouthernLiveOak's BB bucks (they're a steal at $65 shipped), and Steve's Press uni-stripe shorts.


----------



## canuckstyle

Price Drop , like to see these gone!
how about 45.00 shipped CONUS.



canuckstyle said:


> thought these might be of interest to someone
> 
> Made in the USA LL Bean penny loafers.
> the size is 8.5 width unmarked will say standard D.
> they are in really good shape soles and heels do not show much wear.
> plus, i do believe these are resoleable.
> looking to get 55 dollars shipped or make me an offer. > 45.00 shipped or try an offer
> 
> 
> thanks for your interest.
> soon to be putting up a trio of madras shirts and a Sero button-down, as well as some ties if i can ever get to sorting them out.


----------



## b-down

Price Drop

Two white Mercer OCBDs size 16-35 
$75--->$65 each shipped CONUS or $140--->$118 for the pair
Two new shirts direct from Mercer & Sons would run $210.95 with the shipping.
Both are new and unworn. One was tried on and carefully re-pinned, folded, and packed. That shirt has one miniscule flaw (if it can be called that) on the collar that may or may not be of concern. It is a single minor bump/slub in the fabric and can be seen (and not seen) in several photos at different zooms.

more photos here:https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...othes9/mercer/


----------



## hookem12387

^^That's an amazing price. I'm shocked they're still here.


----------



## Steve Smith

Izod sold.



Steve Smith said:


> Yours is 100% identical to this one except for size, even down to the curling size tag. Genuine. This was an iconic item in the world of late 70's and early 80's prep style. Here is a smaller one, equivalent to a modern Medium. $20 or best reasonable offer, shipped to US.


----------



## HalfLegend

Looking for some basic summer staples (OCBD, Shorts, Polos, Web Belts, etc.). If you think you could help please look at this! https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Sartorial-Novice...-Don-t-throw-anything-out!

Many thanks guys!
S.


----------



## TheWGP

*4/17:11: Drops, trying to clear this stuff out for new stuff to go up, including a whole mess of shoes (shell in 8.5, 9 and 9.5!), some Indian bleeding madras short-sleeves from Bullock & Jones, and more!
*
As usual, *all prices include CONUS shipping, *and I'll ship internationally with pleasure, just ask me for a quote - it'll be cheaper than you think, as I pass on my shipping discount!

Trades, offers, and any questions welcome - just PM me!
*
All photos are thumbnails - click to enlarge!*

*0) Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 sack tweed, *tagged size 41 ML (41 medium long, BUT measures somewhat smaller!) camel-color ground with light brown and light blue plaid. Claimed!

*4) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland for the Old Course at St. Andrew's sweater, navy ground V-neck, 100% new wool. * No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46? This was made in Scotland for the oldest golf course in the world - and, some say, the best! Surely some of you guys golf - I picked it up for the sheer novelty and interesting design! *Just $22>19>15>13>11>10>$7 shipped.* LAST DROP BEFORE SALVATION ARMY (this is essentially free after shipping, and I can't afford to flat-out pay you to take it!)

No size tag, estimate L-XL - maybe for a 44-46?
Pit to pit = 23"
Shoulders = 21"
Length = 29"
Sleeves - cuffs CAN be turned back but do NOT have to be - from 33-35" works



*9) Bill's Khakis salmon-colored poplins, M2P, CLAIMED!*


----------



## Steve Smith

^^^The BUTTONS on that vintage BB jacket are worth more than $26.


----------



## closerlook

*BILLS 
*35X32.5 + 4in if you take out the cuffs

$40 Shipped CONUS >> $35 Shipped
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## cecil47

Cardinals5 said:


> Some great stuff on the exchange - Tweedy's H. Freeman tweed sack (oh, I wish it fit me), SouthernLiveOak's BB bucks (they're a steal at $65 shipped), and Steve's Press uni-stripe shorts.


That phrase is the only thing standing between me and the poorhouse.


----------



## vwguy

TheWGP said:


> *4/17:11: Drops, trying to clear this stuff out for new stuff to go up, including a whole mess of shoes (shell in 8.5, 9 and 9.5!), some Indian bleeding madras short-sleeves from Bullock & Jones, and more!
> *


Bleeding Madras you say!? Hopefully in XL 

Brian


----------



## rabidawg

TheWGP said:


> *shell in 8.5, 9
> *


Do tell....


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have this BB shirt, 15.5x34,trad fit, end-on-end button down collar.
I picked it up from ebay a while back, but it's too dark for my tastes
$15 shipped/offers


----------



## Rowdiefan

Figured I'd offer these up here first before going to the bay. They could use a polish, but look great already. I have some black laces as well, but had taken them out for these photos earlier. Looking for $110 Shipped or offers.

Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan (model 92621) black in size 12 A, has the V-cleat heel still.

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/dscf2762p.jpg/https://img832.imageshack.us/i/dscf2761x.jpg/https://img508.imageshack.us/i/dscf2760x.jpg/https://img196.imageshack.us/i/dscf2759v.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/dscf2758e.jpg/https://img215.imageshack.us/i/dscf2763x.jpg/


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Last Drop on Cape Codders Before Ebay!



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Castaway Cape Codders - 32. Gently worn. $30 or best offer>$35>$40, shipped. These retail for $95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 Seersucker Suit - 38R Jacket, 32, 31.5 pants, pleated with cuffs. Like new. $150, shipped. ---SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers White Bucks - 9D. New. $65 or best offer>$75, shipped. ---SOLD


----------



## Steve Smith

Reductions. Don't make me take these to ebay.

All prices include US shipping. Photos are clickable thumbnails. Trees not included. Trade me some silver dollars or halves for these, the ones that grandma gave you.

1. Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan LHS. Appear to have only been worn once or twice. There is a slight difference in shade between the two shoes. They are mates because the numbers inside each is identical. You could get by with wearing these as is, or get your cobbler to even out the color. These retail for $598 and are never discounted by much. Size 9C. *$340.>>$320>>$299*


2. Church's vintage Cotswold model oxhide wingtips. These are English sized 11D so are about a US 11.5D. I am a 12D and these are just a bit small for me. These are in excellent overall condition, almost no wear on the heels. Vintage Church's like they don't make any more. *$180>>$165>>$155*


3. Unknown maker brown perf cap bals. These shoes have no insoles and have weak soles & heels. There are a couple of little dings on the end of the right toe. But good looking shoes which would be fine for occasional wear or a good candidate for a resole. 11.5D. *$26>>$24>>$22****SOLD***


4. Bean Boots. Nice worn and broken in condition. The leather is a bit sun-faded. Excellent soles. Size 1W on the bottom but these fit me perfectly and I am a *12D*. A steal at $26.***SOLD***

5. Barrie Booters tassel loafers from the now-defunct trad favorite in New Haven CN. These are heavy, substantial shoes in excellent conditon. 9A. These are a steal at *$45>>$40>>$38* If 9A is your size consider yourself lucky.


6. Bally Dartmouth loafers. Black. 8EEE. Excellent condition. *$30>>$26>>$23*


7. Florsheim cordovan color longwings. Overall excellent condition, only worn a few times. 13D. $35***SOLD***

8. Vintage Thom Mcan Captoe Bals from the 1950's. Excellent condition barely worn. Someone from Fedora Lounge opined that these are indeed from the '50's and that the light colored stitching means that they from a premium line. These are 12D and fit ever so slightly small. Thom McAn trees included with these. *$85>>$80>>$75*


9. Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black Suede Chukka Boots. New in Box. Perfect condition. Crepe sole. * If you could touch these boots you would buy them. They are buttery soft. Wearing them will feel like walking barefoot in lush green grass on a warm spring day with a beautiful woman on your arm. She is wearing a sundress and her long hair is moving in the slight breeze. All of that for only $145*.........Size 9D. *$165>>$150>>$145*


10. Allen Edmonds Oakmont Saddle Bucks. Size 14B. *$35.>>$32*


----------



## TheWGP

All claimed!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Steve Smith said:


> 10. Allen Edmonds Oakmont Saddle Bucks. Size 14B. *$35.>>$32*


Anyone with experience think these would fit a 13D???


----------



## Cardinals5

Not really thrift exchange prices, but I just posted these in the Sales Forum

Allen Edmonds Mahogany Shell Cordovan Chukka Boots, 11C (4 last, "B" fits like a "C"), $250 shipped.








https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rdovan-Chukka-Boots-11C&p=1208176#post1208176


----------



## AlanC

[Begins looking at home listings in Greenville]


----------



## Cardinals5

Houses are cheap here - more to spend on shell shoes!


----------



## Keydet

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/cole-haan-bragano-rivaldi-tassel-79310300

Picked up a pair of these in the black "genuine english calf" and another pair in brown "genuine crocodile" in 9 and 9.5 (I think respectively, but could be the other way around). In any event, they can't possibly have been worn more than 1 or 2x each judging from sole wear (basically none).

I'm debating whether its worth bothering to post here v. going straight to eBay (I'm still about 5 posts away from privileges on the "Sales" forum, so still just using the thrift exchange).

If anyone has any interest in further exploring these, pm me. Despite the various eBay listings advertising the crocs as "$1100 Retail!" I'd be extremely flexible on price, esp. for both.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*LONGINES La Grande Classique Presence Men Watch*

A classic trad item. This watch retails for $450-$600. I'm asking $275. The watch has been worn less than 10 times. Super slim design.

Dial
White Dial with Roman Numerals. Date Display.
Case
Gold Plated Case
Approx. Case Size (mm)
34.5
Band
Black Leather Strap
Glass
Sapphire
Movement
Swiss Quartz
Water Resistance
30 M / 100 ft / 3 Bar
Size
Men



















All papers and box included.









Stock photo.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

SouthernLiveOak said:


> I have 4 Brooks Brothers suits I would like to sell.
> 
> The suits are from the new 346 line and are sized: 37R jackets; 32-inch pants waists; and 31-inch pants lengths. The jackets are two button. The pants are flat front with no cuffs, although there may be enough material to create a cuff. The suits are gently worn. One suit is navy blue pinstripe, one is charcoal gray pinstripe, one is charcoal gray, and one is navy blue/ blue windowpane.
> 
> I welcome offers on the entire lot or the suits individually.


I have had a number of inquiries about the jacket measurements. Here they are:

Chest - 20''
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"
Sleeve - 25" with an inch or two of material inside


----------



## hookem12387

^Crazy that those measurements come out to 37R. I'd look for similar measurements for a 40L


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Really? those seem like normal 38R measurements to me, maybe a bit big in the shoulders, but nothing abnormal.


----------



## hookem12387

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Really? those seem like normal 38R measurements to me, maybe a bit big in the shoulders, but nothing abnormal.


The shoulders and sleeve length. Obviously not the chest. I guess I tend to look for narrower shoulders than a typical 40/41L, perhaps.


----------



## closerlook

ALDEN LHS sz 7.5 D Van Last
Tan Suede
Bought these New, worn about 10-15 times I would say. Not sure I love them.
*$215 Shipped CONUS.* These retail for $400 last I checked.


















Pendleton semi-Shaggy cardigan
Heather Charcoal
nice dense wool
sz. L
$40 Shipped CONUS

















NEW DIOR TUX SHIRT
NEVER WORN, still has the pins in it
$45 shipped 
15 1/2 x 32


















Facconable oxford
sz. small
$30 Shipped


















Botany 500 Vintage Belted Coat
Blind Vent
Shoulder flap
Wonderful soft lining
belted!
very dense wool

Approximate measurements:
chest 24in
shoulders 19.5in
length boc 41in
sleeve 25.5in + 2in

$200 > $120 > $100 >> $80 Shipped CONUS (final drop)


























*BILLS:
*35X32.5 + 4in if you take out the cuffs

$40 >> $35 Shipped CONUS >>$33 (final Drop)


















Blue Hopsack (I think) *3/2 Sack 3 Patch* Blazer


approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 19in
Chest 23in
Sleeve 26in+3in
Length from boc 31in









$45 >> $40 Shipped >> $35 Shipped

Rooster *New Old Stock* 65%Wool 35% Mohair Knit Tie

$30 >> $27 Shipped >> $20 Shipped


















My Heavy Weight 1960s Charcoal/Black Skeleton Plaid* 3/2 Sack
*Its about a 40S/R

it had a couple tiny holes which I had repaired. I can't find them anymore.

approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 24in + 1.75in
Length from boc 29in

$60 >> $55 shipped >> $45 shipped


----------



## Steve Smith

Two more sold.



Steve Smith said:


> Shirt blowout. All used. All prices include US shipping. Click photos for large version. Some of these lots will include extra items which are not pictured or listed.
> 
> 1. Two 14.5x33 Brooks Brothers. $16.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 2. Lewin, Lewin, Robert Talbott. Around 15x34. The Shirt in the upper right corner is not included. $18.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 3. Ben Silver, Thomas Pink, Ike Behar, BB, Lacoste. 16x33-35. The Pink is French cuffed. $30.
> 
> 
> 4. BB , BB, LE trim fit, Behar, Gitman Bros FC formal shirt. Checked BB is 16.5x33, others are 16.5x34. $30.
> 
> 
> 5. Louis Roth and BB. 17x33. $16.
> 
> 
> 6. LE, Huntington FC, Club Room, Nautica. 17x34. $22.
> 
> 
> 7. Robert Talbott BOC, Hickey-Freeman, LE Hyde Park (has stain on tail but will not be visible tucked), LE, J Crew. 17x35. $30.***SOLD***
> 
> 
> 8. Three BB's. One XL and two 17.5x34. $20.


----------



## Cardinals5

Lacoste/Izod pale pink polo shirt. Haven't the foggiest idea if this is "authentic" - strikes me that it's either authentic or a very old fake. If someone says it's definitely fake I'll take it down and use it to polish my shoes. Condition is very good - no stains, flaws, etc. Made in USA.

Size: Grand Patron (but actually more of a small or medium)
Chest: 44"

Price: $17.50<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Madras Tie Mania! All the ties are 100% cotton madras (only a couple actually say "madras" but they're all definitely madras). All the ties have been worn, but none have stains, wear spots, tears, etc.

*$10<<12 for one, $17<<20 for two*

Edens-Estes (a defunct Greenville clothier). 3.25" x56" - SOLD
Boston Traders. 3" x 56"
Gant. 3.25" x 58" - SOLD


Henry Grethel. 3 1/8" x 56" - SOLD
Rooster "Ruffler". 3 1/8" x 59"
Saddlebred. 3 1/2" x 58"


----------



## swb120

Some lovely items for sale - hope they find a good Trad home:

1) Traditional blue/white LL Bean Norwegian sweater - size Large - Made in Norway - 80/20 wool/nylon. Heavy wool - in beautiful condition. Measures: 46" chest, 25.5" length (top of collar).

Asking *$35 shipped.*











2) Red/white candystripe Brooks Brothers BD - 15.5-34 - 100% cotton - made in Malaysia - non-iron (gasp!) - in like new condition. A beautiful shirt - when I first saw it, I thought it was a must-iron OCBD.

Asking *$25 shipped.*











3) *Beautiful, like new, Brooks Brothers wool tweed cap*. Made in Italy. Size XL (for comparison, I wear a 7 1/4-3/8 cap, and this was loose on me).

Asking *$25 shipped*.

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/img0880q.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img0881ud.jpg/

4) Beautiful light tan/white Alden bucks for Brooks Brothers, size 13D. Very little wear. A few small spots (likely able to be cleaned - they look like drops of dirty water - but I didn't want to try to clean them) seen in pics. Lovely shoes ready for spring! For comparison, J Crew is currently selling Alden bucks for $445.

Asking *$65 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)









   
*SPOTS*: 

5) Harris tweed cap, size 7, with gorgeous tweed windowpane pattern. Looks brand new, never worn. Asking *$25 shipped*.









      

6) Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings - 10.5A - used, but in good condition. Slight issue with stitching on back edge near heel - may need to be reswen/reinforced (see last pic).

*CLAIMED* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img0890m.jpg/ https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0891fq.jpg/ https://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0892ke.jpg/ https://img810.imageshack.us/i/img0893.jpg/


----------



## b-down

Updates, drops, and consolidation 

1) Viyella shirt - size large
Excellent condition. No issues.
$18 Shipped CONUS

more photos here: https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...yella%20large/
=================================================

2) Berle size 34s pleated wool trousers 
Made in the USA. Excellent condition. No issues. Tan color. 
Tagged 34s
actual waist measures 17.25 x 2= 34.5"
inseam 27"
outseam 38.75"
back rise = 17.75"
front rise = 11.75"
cuffs are 1.25" with .75" turned under
$18 shipped 

more photos here: https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...9/berle%2034s/
==================================================

3) Bills M1 size 35 
claimed
Olive color. Good condition. These have been worn and washed so there is some fading and there are three minor marks at the very bottom of the right leg (the photos show the same three marks at different zooms). 
Tagged 35
actual waist measures 17.5 x 2= 35
inseam 29.5" cuffed
==================================================

4) Andover Shop gray wool trousers measured size 38.5"
$25 shipped CONUS
Flat front and cuffed.. Good condition. No issues.
waist measures 19.25 x2 = 38.5"
inseam 29.5"
outseam 40.5"
front rise 12.25"
back rise 18.75
cuffs measure 1.75" with 1" of extra fabric 

more photos here: https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...20shop%20gray/
================================================= 1 left
Two white Mercer OCBDs size 16-35 
$75--->$65 each shipped CONUS or $140--->$118 for the pair
Two new shirts direct from Mercer & Sons would run $210.95 with the shipping.
Both are new and unworn. One was tried on and carefully re-pinned, folded, and packed. That shirt has one miniscule flaw (if it can be called that) on the collar that may or may not be of concern. It is a single minor bump/slub in the fabric and can be seen (and not seen) in several photos at different zooms.

more photos here:https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...othes9/mercer/​


----------



## canuckstyle

finally getting around to these

Brooks Brothers patchwork madras size XL
100% cotton made in India 20.00 
short sleeves. kinda worn but still good
"

J.P. Tilford indian cotton madras color will bleed
size not marked small-med see measurments
collar 15 /p2p 20/length 30. half sleeves
in worn but good shape
$ 20.00


Sero OCBD Blue
size 15-32/33 in easy care 60 cotton /40 poly
nice used condition lots of life left.
$20.00


Gitman Bros point collar Like new
still has wrinkles from package.
16.5- 34 striped blue and red double fine lines
$35.00


Peter Millar button down sport shirt in orange checks
100 % cotton made in Turkey size medium
never heard of this brand but it looks nice and it is hardly worn
how about $25.00


brooks brothers 100%cotton non iron button
blue windowpane check. this is a classic. in hardly worn condition
20.00 shipped
"

if you need any measurements or more pics just ask
as always open to offers or combo deals.
thanks


----------



## Christophe

If anyone is interested, I have found about half a dozen Brooks Brothers traditional fit non-iron shirts, all like new, possibly unworn, in size 15.5 35 or a 15.5 34/35, one in 16 33 with french cuffs. All are either classic point or button down collars. There are some nice trad patterned ones, as well as one pink and a couple ecru/yellowish color. $25 shipped, each, seems reasonable, but i am open to offers and would definitely do a package deal if you buy multiple. PM me with interest, and I may be able to get them all today.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on SOLE remaining jacket!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have several jackets to pass on today--including some grails!*
> 
> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *
> 1) BEAUTIFUL Alan Flusser Custom 3/2 sack--working cuffs and patch pockets! Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> \
> *2) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack in plaid! Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *3) Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in classic heathery herringbone Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *4) SMALLER SIZE Princeton Custom Tailors of Hong Kong, houndstooth tweed Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!
> 
> *5) Classic flecked herringbone Irish tweed*
> 
> This is a classic brown herringbone Irish tweed, flecked with pumpkin orange, sky blue and the occasional peat black. This is a lovely, classic Irish weave! It's also a lovely British cut, being subtly darted with side vents and a two-button closure. It has traditional single-button cuffs--which are becoming harder to find now--and has almost no patina on the buttons. It also features wider than usual interior chest poacher's pockets rather than the usual narrow-entry breast pocket!
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) CLASSIC dark brown herringbone 3/2 sack Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed--thank you!


----------



## closerlook

*gauging interest*

would there be any interest here in a very nice condition jos a bank 3/2 sack hopsack blazer with patch pockets. its about a 42L

wondering if I should list it here


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping, with the BB boxes wrapped in brown paper and mailed. If you want the BB box placed within a larger box, add $5.

Brooks Brothers Moc Toe Boots. All are New in Box and include BB shoe bags.

1. Size 9. Worn in store. $185>>$170.
2. Size 9.5. The pair in the photos. $185>>$170.
3. Size 10. $185>>$170.


----------



## jfkemd

*price drop.>>>$25 shipped*


jfkemd said:


> *Chaps RL Tweed sports coat*
> 
> This coat is darted, but has a lot going for it.
> It has swelled seams, a high placed notch on the lapel, patch flap pockets and unpadded, natural shoulders.
> The button stance is also conservative enough.
> I tried my best to highlight these features in the pictures that follow.
> Measurements:
> shoulders: 18
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 29.5
> sleeves: 24.25
> just $30 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

jfkemd said:


> *
> Soutwick Blazer pictured below--still available--price reduced--$35>>$30 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> jfkemd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick 3/2 blazer*
> 
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 31.5
> sleeves: 25
> $40 shipped CONUS
> fully lined
> 3 buttons on the sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/DSC_0014-8.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## ArtVandalay

closerlook said:


> would there be any interest here in a very nice condition jos a bank 3/2 sack hopsack blazer with patch pockets. its about a 42L
> 
> wondering if I should list it here


I'd be interested, depending on the measurements.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*LE Superpinpoints*

I have 3 Lands End Superpinpoints up for sale. Yes, these are the same shirts as opined by our fellow forum member Saltydog.

For those unfamiliar, the Superpinpoint is made from a very hefty pinpoint material and is a wonderful alternative to the Hyde Park. I wore each shirt only once or twice and will let them go for $15 each, shipped. A discount is available if you buy more than one.

2 Light blue, 16.5 x 37










1 Berry Stripe 17x17










Also, if anyone would be interested in lightly used 17x37 LE Hyde parks in solid blue, light blue striped, or a white and blue tattersall, please let me know. I would list them now, but have to move the cuff buttons back first due to my inexplicably thin wrists.


----------



## Patrick06790

Shirts and shoes, priced to move

You see something you like make me an offer.

https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


----------



## Trad-ish

DoghouseReilly said:


> I have 3 Lands End Superpinpoints up for sale. Yes, these are the same shirts as opined by our fellow forum member Saltydog.
> 
> For those unfamiliar, the Superpinpoint is made from a very hefty pinpoint material and is a wonderful alternative to the Hyde Park. I wore each shirt only once or twice and will let them go for $15 each, shipped. A discount is available if you buy more than one.
> 
> 2 Light blue, 16.5 x 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Berry Stripe 17x17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone would be interested in lightly used 17x37 LE Hyde parks in solid blue, light blue striped, or a white and blue tattersall, please let me know. I would list them now, but have to move the cuff buttons back first due to my inexplicably thin wrists.


PM sent on the 17x37 Hyde Parks!


----------



## jwlester

I thought I'd see if anyone has any 41ish summer suits they would like to part with. I would love a couple wash and wear suits and something in light gray (glen plaid or over check). Below are the target measurements. Let me know what you have that is close. Thank you for your time.

21.5" p2p
18.5" shoulder
25" sleeve
31.5" BOC

33" or 34" waist
31" inseam


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Items are brand new never worn. Belts are New With Tag. Photos are clickable thumbnails.

*Ties are $22. Belts are $18.*

1. Gold-Burgundy Mini BB#1 Repp tie. XLong 3.75 width, 62 length. 
2. Gold-Navy BB#5 Repp tie. XLong, 3.75-62. 
3. Yellow with Lt Blue BB logo. 3.75-57.
4. Gold-Navy on Brilliant Blue Repp. 3.75-57.


5. Green Brooks Brothers Country Club Ribbon Belt. XL. Overall length 54 inches.
6. Light Aqua BB Country Club Ribbon Belt. L. 50 inches.
7. Wool Brooks Brothers Tartan Ribbon Belt. M. 48 in.
8. Wool Brooks Brothers Black Watch Ribbon Belt. M 47 in.

If you want one of these belts in a different size LMK and I will try to get it for you.


More Ties, New With Tag, Still $22:

8. Wool Plaid Tie. 3.75-57. Made in USA.***SOLD***
9. Light Taupe 75% Cashmere, 25% Silk. 4-58. Woven in Italy, Made in USA.
10. Brown 70% Cashmere, 30% Silk. 4-58. Woven in Italy, Made in USA.***SOLD***


----------



## canuckstyle

Price drops,
Interest check on 2 pairs of BB Brookease summerweight wool pants. size 34.



canuckstyle said:


> finally getting around to these
> 
> Brooks Brothers patchwork madras size XL
> 100% cotton made in India 20.00 > 18.00
> short sleeves. kinda worn but still good
> "
> 
> J.P. Tilford indian cotton madras color will bleed
> size not marked small-med see measurments
> collar 15 /p2p 20/length 30. half sleeves
> in worn but good shape
> $ 20.00>18.00
> 
> 
> Sero OCBD Blue
> size 15-32/33 in easy care 60 cotton /40 poly
> nice used condition lots of life left.
> $20.00>18.00
> 
> 
> Gitman Bros point collar Like new
> still has wrinkles from package.
> 16.5- 34 striped blue and red double fine lines
> $35.00> 32.00
> 
> 
> Peter Millar button down sport shirt in orange checks
> 100 % cotton made in Turkey size medium
> never heard of this brand but it looks nice and it is hardly worn
> how about $25.00> 22.00
> 
> 
> brooks brothers 100%cotton non iron button
> blue windowpane check. this is a classic. in hardly worn condition
> 20.00 shipped> 18.00
> "
> 
> if you need any measurements or more pics just ask
> as always open to offers or combo deals.
> thanks


----------



## closerlook

Up for sale is a pair of ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN LHS in size 8D (model 986).

these have seen some mileage and have been 3/4 resoled and reheeled. 
They have tons of life still, and if you have them recrafted by alden, obviously they will look amazing.
Very Nice Patina.
only blemish I know of is a scrape on the toe of the right, as is pictured.

$225 Shipped CONUS (add 15 if outside of continental US)


----------



## closerlook

Jos A Bank 3/2 Sack blazer Hopsack material

Approximate Measurements: 
Shoulders 19in
chest 23in
sleeve from shoulder 26in +2.5in
length 32.5 in

$45 shipped CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*41Rs!*

Picked up two really beautiful, soft shouldered (sorry to keep editing) wool, silk, linen blend Nick Hilton sportcoats tailored in Italy in the best Italian tradition (both tagged 41) and a really gorgeous double breasted brown Southwick double pinstripe flannel suit today. The pictures are taken, but Wednesday trivia night got in the way. The Hiltons measure: shoulders 19.5", chest 22" (but it was taken hastily), 24.5" sleeves, and 31.5" length boc. I haven't measured the suit jacket, but it was obviously the same gentleman's and the trousers are: waist 17.75 (let out 1/2" from original) and the inseam is 31". A really fantastic set, in great condition, and the offer will be very generous--I'm thinking $35 apiece for the jackets and $50 for the suit. Pics will go up around midnight or so.


----------



## Pentheos

PMs broken?

I sent two PMs yesterday to buy goods, no response.

swb120 - I wrote you to claim those Alden 4 BB bucks, if they're still around.

Orgetorix - got any Venetian cream for shells?


----------



## a4audi08

hey everyone. im back finally! 6 ties and a BB uni stripe shirt

Ties are 1/$10 2/$18 shipped
Shirt is $13 shipped

from L to R: paul frederick 3.5", tittorio made in italy 3.25", Kipper for Jerrems of Chicago 3.25"









Vapre 4", Squire Shop Eng. Regimental 3.25", Squire Shop 3.5"









BB red/white uni stripe 16X34 machine washable.


----------



## crs

a4audi08;1208727
BB red/white uni stripe 16X34 machine washable.
[IMG said:


> https://i52.tinypic.com/674ca1.jpg[/IMG]


I am wearing that shirt as I type this. I have no idea why BB calls it "red." It is pink, pink, pink.


----------



## jfkemd

*remaining Southwick 3/2 sack blazer has been claimed*


----------



## brozek

*Bass weejuns, dark brown suede, 12D*

***These are sold - thanks!***

I wish these fit me a little better, because I think the dark brown suede Weejuns are my favorite model (and, unfortunately, discontinued). They're size 12D and in very good condition - no creasing in the uppers, and the soles are scuffed but with no serious structural wear.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

As promised:

*Southwick for Grainger-Owings Flannel Double Breasted Suit, no size listed (41R)*

Very recent and in excellent condition. The fabric is stunning, a dark brown that reads almost grey with a beautiful hand. Not exactly a staple suit, but a serious alternate and therefore asking only:

*$50 shipped.*

Chest ptp 22", Shoulders 20", Length boc 31", Sleeves 23.5" (+4" of fabric behind the cuff)
Waist 17.75" (35.5"--let out .5" from original), 31" inseam


*Nick Hilton Wool, Silk, Linen Blend Sportcoats, 41R*

These are also stunning and beautifully tailored. The lightweight fabric is perfect for spring through summer, and you won't find a softer shoulder. Measurements are the same on both:

Chest 22", shoulders 19.5", length boc 31.5", and sleeves 24.5"

$35 shipped each, or $65 both.

*Blue*


*Brown*


BTW, I picked up some shorts that belong to the 34R-35R Berle lot from a couple days ago that I will post, and there were also a pair of charcoal flannels which I left but can get for someone. A few more goods coming...


----------



## canuckstyle

price drop 
down to $35.00.



canuckstyle said:


> thought these might be of interest to someone
> 
> Made in the USA LL Bean penny loafers.
> the size is 8.5 width unmarked will say standard D.
> they are in really good shape soles and heels do not show much wear.
> plus, i do believe these are resoleable.
> looking to get 55 dollars shipped or make me an offer.
> 
> 
> thanks for your interest.
> soon to be putting up a trio of madras shirts and a Sero button-down, as well as some ties if i can ever get to sorting them out.


----------



## Keydet

*Further Drops---*I am looking to head to the post office in the next couple days. Please bring offers.



Keydet said:


> *DROPS*
> 
> 
> 
> Keydet said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Items--again--everything not strictly trad but: 1) in the neighborhood; 2) in good to great condition! Prices include CONUS shipping, international shipping considered if you pay difference. See quotes section below for additional drops on items posted previously.
> 
> *Hickey Freeman for Paul Simon, Charlotte, "Boardroom" 100% wool, . 2B/Darted. Immaculate Condition. Tagged 44.--$80* ----> $65 ----> $50 ($10 less than I have it on eBay for)
> 
> Perhaps the best item of the day. Hickey Freeman Boardroom for Paul Simon (a boutique men's clothing store in Charlotte). Blue/gray medium weight wool with subtle detail. See photos for weave. In immaculate condition. See measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21.75"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> BOC: 31
> 
> Waist: 19"
> Inseam: 29" (uncuffed-with 3.75" in hem to let or cuffs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Made in the USA Solid Navy Suit. 44(?) 2B/darted---$60 *---> $45 ----> $40 ($20 less than I have it on eBay for)
> 
> 100% wool Brooks Brothers Made in the USA navy suit. A classic for business wear. 2B/darted. Stitching on lapels. 1/4 lined construction. Single vent.
> 
> Appears to be around 44, but see measurements:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 32
> 
> Waist: 19" (laid flat)
> Inseam: 30" (cuffed bottoms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbin Made in the USA for Hunt Club Navy/Blue Chalkstripe Suit, 42(?) 2B/Darted--$50* ---> $35 ---> $30
> 
> Another business classic. May have been from the same fellow as the BB suit above. 100% wool. About a 42(?) but see measurements:
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 22"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> Waist: 19.5
> Inseam: 30"
> Cuffed bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAKS London Wool/Brass Button Sport Jacket, 2B/Darted. Taupe/Tan Color. 40 (?)-- $50* thought it was gone, due to lack of communication, back up at----$35
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2P: 20.5"
> Shoulder: *18*"
> Sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 30.5
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mountain Khakis--32/32---$30* --thought they were claimed, $25
> 
> Polo shorts, both leather jackets remain from earlier posts---accepting any reasonable offer on those.
Click to expand...


----------



## Orgetorix

crs said:


> I am wearing that shirt as I type this. I have no idea why BB calls it "red." It is pink, pink, pink.


The colored threads in the weave are a dark red. But when combined with the white in the oxford weave, the overall effect looks pink.


----------



## Steve Smith

New In Box Brooks Brothers Moc Toe Boots, 9D, 9.5D, 10D, near the top of this page REDUCED to $155.


----------



## CMDC

Man, I really wish I were a 44R today. Both of these jackets are in excellent condition and appear to have had very little wear. No issues whatsoever.

JPress Donegal Mist 3/2 tweed sack

Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 31

Khaki/brown w/light blue and navy striping

$60 conus





































Southwick for Eljo's 3/2 tweed sack

This one has more yellow/green in the brown tweed than the above JPress. Light blue and green striping.

Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 31.5

2 patch pockets

$50 conus





































BB Makers yellow must iron ocbd
Unlined collar
Made in USA

16x35

$22 conus



















BB Makers blue w/yellow stipe must iron ocbd
Made in USA
Unlined collar

16x36

$22 conus



















White w/blue check pinpoint bd for DC trad shop William Fox & Co.
Made in USA

16.5 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## Mike Petrik

BB Makers blue w/yellow stipe must iron ocbd

pm sent


----------



## TheWGP

*Finally... Shoes!*

Finally time to send these shoes on to better homes!

All prices include CONUS shipping (which for shoes is not inconsiderable) so please keep that in mind. Shipping internationally is available as well, just PM me. Payment via paypal, personal payment appreciated.

If you want outsole measurements of a particular pair, PM me and I'll happily provide them. These are almost all AE's and sizing should be pretty straightforward. I've included sizing notes on the two non-AE pairs, and will be happy to answer any sizing / last questions.

Questions, trades, offers? PM me!

All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge! Shoes are in order from smallest size to largest size.

*
1) Allen Edmonds Saratoga burgundy calfskin tassel loafer, brand new never worn, size 8.5AA*. These would likely work for a slightly less narrow 7.5 or 8, obviously. They're in pristine condition, some creasing from shopwear but definitely never even tried on much - the soles are perfect. *Just $55 shipped!*



2) Footjoy #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers, vintage Made in USA size 9D. Claimed!

*3) Brooks Brothers by Alden #8 shell cordovan wingtips, pristine condition, size 9.5D. * These are really something. VERY little wear, all paint still on the eyelets, etc - these are in amazing shape. Unique model, on the Plaza last which runs true to size. Soles and heels show very little wear and are overall in great shape. Insole lettering all still golden, in pristine shape. You're all familiar with the $598 retail on these, and they're rare on the secondary market, often sparking bidding frenzies. I've seen similar or worse shape BB pairs in common sizes like this go for much more than this - but I'd rather pass them on to someone who'll wear them, so I'll offer this _much nicer_ pair here for *just $250 shipped!*



*4) Allen Edmonds Grayson in black, size 11AA.* These might fit best for a 10 or 10.5 B/C or something like that - they're spiffy shoes though, in serviceable shape but showing some wear. No issues with the uppers, shoes are still in good shape and will give you years of service. Just *$35 shipped.*



5) Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black captoe, size 11D. Claimed!

*6) Allen Edmonds Woodstock loafers in walnut/chestnut color. Size 12D. * These are a great casual shoe - in fact I purchased them for myself - but they're not seeing wear anymore so I'm letting them go. The uppers are in great shape, no issues. Soles have some life left, heels need at least heel taps soon. In light of the heel wear, *just $30 shipped.*



*7) Allen Edmonds Birmingham in black, size 12E. *Great business wear - that's what I used them for! These are awesome black brouged shoes with features found in several different shoes - reminiscent of the British-style wingtip balmoral especially. Uppers are in A+ shape, soles are solid and heels could benefit from heel taps due to supination on the part of both the previous owner and myself. :redface: Heels overall have good wear left, just need taps due to that particular wear issue. I've thought long and hard about keeping these myself, but I've decided to let them go for *just $55 shipped.*



*8) Allen Edmonds Newport in black, size 13C. *These are an interesting loafer, turned out to be just a bit too long for me to handle. Great for casualwear too. Uppers appear to be in great shape, soles & heels have wear but life left in them. *Just $35 shipped. *


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Coming later:

Hanover Shell LWBs in #8, 10D
BB unlined collar blue OCBD, 16-33
2 BB Irish Linen half-sleeves, L (white and blue)
BB heavy canvas surcingle, (34 or 36, can't remember)

...and a few sundries.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Consolidated thread and new additions!

Brooks Brothers 346 Suits tagged: 37R jackets, 32-inch pants waists, and 31-inch pants lengths. Two-button jackets. The pants are flat front with no cuffs, probably enough material to create a cuff. The suits are gently worn. One suit is navy blue pinstripe, one is charcoal gray pinstripe, one is charcoal gray, and one is navy blue/ blue windowpane. 
$100 per suit or $350 for all four.
Chest - 20''
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"
Sleeve - 25" 

































Brooks Brothers 1818 Camel Hair, tagged 38R NWOT, Made in USA = $200
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeve - 25" 









Castaway Cape Codders - 32, Gently worn, retail for $95. = $30









Cole Haan kiltie tassels, burgundy, 9D = $20 

















LL Bean Wrinkle-Resistant Shirt, gently worn = $20









LONGINES La Grande Classique Presence Men Watch
This watch retails for $450-$600. The watch has been worn less than 10 times. Super slim design. Includes box and papers. Guaranteed authentic. = $275.
Dial
White Dial with Roman Numerals. Date Display.
Case
Gold Plated Case
Approx. Case Size (mm)
34.5
Band
Black Leather Strap
Glass
Sapphire
Movement
Swiss Quartz
Water Resistance
30 M / 100 ft / 3 Bar
















Stock photo


----------



## Cardinals5

Not a particularly thrifty price, but I just listed these Crockett & Jones for PRL loafers (10.5D) in the Sales Forum for SOLD








https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ph-Lauren-Loafers-10.5D&p=1208996#post1208996


----------



## Steve Smith

^ I would say that $150 is a pretty thrifty price for the C & J's. You keep finding shoes like those and I am moving my family down to Gvegas.


----------



## absent_prof

Hey all, just introducing myself. I found this forum via a long standing member's blog. Decent trad gear (particularly ivy stuff) can be hard to find in Australia, given stylistic trends and a smaller population, and given my size, especially so.

If anyone sees some really small sized suits etc, keep me in mind. Cheers!


----------



## brozek

Here's a pile of preppy polos, just in time for spring. Sizes, measurements and photos are all below (although the only hanger I had downstairs was too wide for the shoulders, and it made all of them look a little wider and shorter than they actually are). I'm asking $15 each, two for $25, or the remaining four for $40. Thanks!

1. Brooks Bros, yellow, small - 21" chest, 28.5" length
2. Ralph Lauren, dark pink, medium - 21" chest, 27.5" length
3. Ralph Lauren, sea green, medium -21 " chest, 27.5" length
**SOLD** Lacoste, light pink, 5/medium - 21.5 " chest, 27" length
5. American Apparel, green, large - 21.5 " chest, 28" length

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img23821.jpg/ https://img862.imageshack.us/i/img23811.jpg/ https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img23801.jpg/

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/img23781.jpg/


----------



## Sir Cingle

Man, CMDC: Why can't those tweed jackets be 44L? Those are fantastic sacks.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers, 10 D/B*

These are on a resole, but a good quality one, and the uppers are in really nice shape. Great color and patina, very minimal scratches, no dings, and they should respond well to a Venetian treatment and some good ol' Mac. You'll notice the evidence of very slight cracking along the heel collar.

Only $65 shipped.


*BB OCBD, 16-3*

This is in excellent shape, and, although I don't usually pick up the ones that aren't Makers, USA, or Jamaica, I had to get this one because it is identical to those excellent vintage ones with the unlined collar and cuffs and the nice curve to the collar that makes for that characteristic roll. Find similar in 15-2 and let me know!

$20 shipped.


*BB All Irish Linen Half-Sleeves, L*

Excellent, like new condition. Neck measures about 17" and chest 25" ptp.

*Sold.*


*BB Heavy Cotton Canvas Surcingle, 34*

Like new.

*Sold.*


*Torino Wool Surcingle, 36*

Light wear and in an uncommon color Torino apparently calls "Nautical".

$16 shipped.


*More Goods:*

*Allen Edmonds Black Patent Derby, 10.5C*

Fewer than five wearings, I'd guess. Excellent condition.

$85 shipped.


*NWOB Sperry Moosehide Boat Mocs w/Commando Soles, 13M*

These are a unique item--I'm not sure I've seen Sperrys in any kind of exotic leather--but I haven't always been paying attention either. Perhaps they were offered as some sort of commemorative edition... Whoever might know, let me in on it.

$85 shipped.


*Dexter USA Burgundy Wingtips, 13M*

Here's a good serviceable wingtip oxford with a subtler brogue that appeals to many. The uppers are in very good shape, but the sole has begun to show slight softness. I mainly got them for the great last shape and condition of the uppers. Not on a par with Alden or AE, but good for when you can't afford to fret over shoes.

Only $30 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Southwick for Grainger-Owings Flannel Double Breasted Suit, no size listed (41R)*

Sold!

*Nick Hilton Wool, Silk, Linen Blend Sportcoats, 41R*

These are also stunning and beautifully tailored. The lightweight fabric is perfect for spring through summer, and you won't find a softer shoulder. Center hook vents. Measurements are the same on both:

Chest 22", shoulders 19.5", length boc 31.5", and sleeves 24.5"

$35 shipped each, or $65 both. *$30, or $55.* (Shocked to still have these...)

*Blue*


*Brown*


----------



## BorderBandit

I figure this is the best place to post a "looking for" notice. I am looking for L.L. Bean's Norwegian Sweater (the classic blue/white; blue/red; natural/blue) sweater in a size Large. However, sigh...I am that snob that would really really like to find the more recent version of the sweater instead of a vintage one. Why you ask? Well, for my money, both sweaters have the same style, both were made in Norway, but the newer version is 100% wool and has none of that rayon that makes me itch like I've got a flea infestation. So if anyone snags one, let me know and I will gladly take it off your hands!


----------



## closerlook

I have about 7 or 8 tywritt french cuff shirts (and a couple regular cuffs) that no longer fit. They are all in very nice condition and i have a variety of color combinations. 

Would anyone like them?

If so just let me know
I;ll get around to getting pictures later this weekend.


----------



## maximar

closerlook said:


> I have about 7 or 8 tywritt french cuff shirts (and a couple regular cuffs) that no longer fit. They are all in very nice condition and i have a variety of color combinations.
> 
> Would anyone like them?
> 
> If so just let me know
> 
> I;ll get around to getting pictures later this weekend.


It would help if you post sizes.


----------



## Steve Smith

All are Brand New With Tags and First Quality unless otherwise noted. All are marked to prevent return to BB. I will list the sizes available for a particular shirt ABOVE the photos of that shirt. All shirts are *$60>>$55* shipped to US. I am open to International shipping.

In case you are unfamiliar with Black Fleece sizing, here is a breakdown from the BB Sizing Chart (P2P measurements are mine):

BBO 15-31 P2P 21
BB1 15-33 P2P 21
BB2 15.5-34
BB3 16-34 
BB4 16.5-35
BB5 17-35

*This multicolor is a classic Trad GTH shirt.*
Multicolor OCBD available in the following sizes:
1. BB0***SOLD***
2. BB1
3. BB2
4. BB5***SOLD***


Contrast Collar Blue University Stripe OCBD, French Cuffs with Silk Links:
5. BB1***SOLD***
6. BB2
7. BB3
8. BB4


Contrast Collar Pink with White Stripe OCBD, French Cuffs with Silk Links:
9. BB1
10. BB3


Contrast Collar Blue/White Fine Stripe Pinpoint. French Cuffs with Silk Links:
11. BB4


Blue/White Longsleeve sport shirt, button cuffs.
12. BB1***SOLD***

Blue/White/Red Bold Plaid, long sleeve, button cuffs.
13. BB1***SOLD***
14. BB3***SOLD***

Short Sleeve White OCBD. These two are NWOT. $45 each.
15. BB3
16. BB4


Long Sleeve French Cuff with Silk Links OCBD. NWOT. $45.
17. BB4


18. Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black/White Spectator Loafers. 9D. Made in England. New in Box with shoe bags. Perfect. Retail on these is $598. $170.


----------



## markdc

J. Crew sport coat sold. Drop on the Brooks suit! Thanks for looking.



markdc said:


> *Brooks Brothers 3 Button Navy Suit - Tagged 38R*
> Made in the U.S.A.
> *Selling for $90 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail*
> 
> Jacket
> Pit-to-pit: 17.75 inches
> Shoulder (seam to seam): 18.75 inches
> Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 23.5 inches
> Length (from BOC): 29.75 inches
> 
> Pants
> Waist: 15.25 inches (30.5 circumference), with ~3 inches to let out
> Inseam: 27 inches
> Cuff: 1 inch
> Outseam: 38 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J. Crew Italian Chino 3/2 Sport Jacket (Blazer) - Tagged 38R*
> (Tailored to be a 38S)
> *Retailed for $248. Now selling for $65 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail*
> 
> Smooth cotton twill woven in Italy.
> Felt under collar.
> Three-button closure, roll to 2.
> Flap pockets, interior pockets.
> Nonfunctional buttons at cuffs.
> Center back vent.
> Partially lined.
> Slight blemish around left pit / chest pocket (pictures below).
> 
> Measurements
> Pit-to-pit (seam to seam): 17.25 inches
> Shoulder (seam to seam): 18 inches
> Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 23.5 inches
> Length (from BOC): 28.25 inches


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Lands End English Repp Tie*
Red/Navy with White piping.
3.25/57"
 
Now asking $12 > $15

* Lands End Foulard Made in USA*
3.25/59"
 
Now asking $12 > $15

OR $20 IF YOU TAKE BOTH.
​ *42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
Jacket measures:
20" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25" sleeves
30.5" length from BOC

Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
  
Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.


*Asking $40 > $50 > $60  > $68 > $75 shipped CONUS.*
*Final Drop before Ebay.
*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Also, I am on the search for a pair of seersucker shorts, as my American Living pair has a mysterious tear in the front of the leg. Curse me for buying department store clothes. Probably the last thing I've purchased from JC Penney.

Specs: 
33" waist
~9" inseam
Flat Front
Blue/White


----------



## brozek

The two pink polos are sold, but the other three are still available - $15 each, two for $25 or all three for $30. Thanks!



brozek said:


> Here's a pile of preppy polos, just in time for spring. Sizes, measurements and photos are all below (although the only hanger I had downstairs was too wide for the shoulders, and it made all of them look a little wider and shorter than they actually are). I'm asking $15 each, two for $25, or the remaining four for $40. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Brooks Bros, yellow, small - 21" chest, 28.5" length
> **SOLD** Ralph Lauren, dark pink, medium - 21" chest, 27.5" length
> 3. Ralph Lauren, sea green, medium -21 " chest, 27.5" length
> **SOLD** Lacoste, light pink, 5/medium - 21.5 " chest, 27" length
> 5. American Apparel, green, large - 21.5 " chest, 28" length
> 
> https://img801.imageshack.us/i/img23821.jpg/ https://img862.imageshack.us/i/img23811.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/img23781.jpg/


----------



## canuckstyle

KP tilford sold.
price drops



canuckstyle said:


> finally getting around to these
> 
> Brooks Brothers patchwork madras size XL
> 100% cotton made in India 20.00 > 18.00
> short sleeves. kinda worn but still good
> "
> 
> J.P. Tilford indian cotton madras color will bleed
> size not marked small-med see measurments
> collar 15 /p2p 20/length 30. half sleeves
> in worn
> SOLD
> 
> 
> Sero OCBD Blue
> size 15-32/33 in easy care 60 cotton /40 poly
> nice used condition lots of life left.
> $20.00> 18.00
> 
> 
> Gitman Bros point collar Like new
> still has wrinkles from package.
> 16.5- 34 striped blue and red double fine lines
> $35.00> 30.00
> 
> 
> Peter Millar button down sport shirt in orange checks
> 100 % cotton made in Turkey size medium
> never heard of this brand but it looks nice and it is hardly worn
> how about $25.00> 20.00
> 
> 
> brooks brothers 100%cotton non iron button Sive 15-32/33
> blue windowpane check. this is a classic. in hardly worn condition.
> noticed it has a small defect in the line of the pattern on the sleeve
> dropped to 15.00 if you want to see it i can send a pic.
> 
> "
> 
> if you need any measurements or more pics just ask
> as always open to offers or combo deals.
> thanks


----------



## Patrick06790

Anybody have a navy blazer in 42L they want to be rid of? I have a friend who lost a lot of stuff in a fire at a storage place. He doesn't care about darts etc.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Clickable thumbnails.

1. Slim Fit BB Supima Blue OCBD, NWOT, 17.5-34. Slim Fit is hard to come by. The only flaw is a small mill flaw beside the label. This is on the inside only. As most of you know, the fabric is double layered at the yoke. $29.


----------



## AlanC

*The Ultimate Ivy Suit*
_If you have only one suit, this is The One_.

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece* 3/2 gray sack
Made in USA
Tagged size: 43R (see measurements!)
3/2 sack, 2-button cuff, half-lined, plain front trousers

The only issue is a loose seam at the buttoning point of the trousers. This should be a quick fix when you have the suit altered, or simply wear as-is (see picture).

Your price: $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 22 7/8"
Shoulder: 18.75"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 1/8"
Length from boc: 30.5"

Waist: 18.75" (+3" to let)
Inseam: 29.5" (+ 1.5/8" cuffs + 1.25" to let)

 https://img861.imageshack.us/i/img4486.jpg/  

*Budd of Piccadilly Arcade* semi-formal (black-tie) shirt
Made in England
cotton voile with pique bib, collar and cuffs
Tagged size 15 1/2 (measures to 15.25 x 34)

This is a fantastic shirt that I would keep if I ever had any hope of getting my neck into it. It's just the perfect shirt for black-tie.

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal

<a 

*Bills Khakis* seersucker shorts
Made in USA
Tagged size: 36 (measures to 35" x 8.75")
Pleated, so perhaps for the Southern Trad

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*SOLD!* Izod Lacoste Harrington
Tagged size: XL ( 25" pit to pit)

Old school prep.

Condition very good, could use a freshening up washing.
$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*SOLD!* NWOT *Brooks Brothers* half sleeve button down
Made in USA
Tagged size: 15

I don't believe this has ever been worn. It's a fantastic shirt, the sort of thing that everyone is trying to copy these days.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*SOLD!* Lacoste striped polo
Tagged size: 7 ( 24" pit to pit)

$25 delivered CONUS



*SOLD!* NWOT *Brooks Brothers* polo
Tagged size M

Again, I don't believe this has ever been worn. Perfect condition.

$25 delivered CONUS


----------



## CMC

*Bean Camp Mocs and Andover Shop cords*

LL Bean camp mocs, size 10.5E, purchased new last fall. Laces factory tight, overall condition very good with nice break-in. Just need a little conditioner. Some rounding to the outer heels. $25 shipped.

Magee for The Andover Shop cranberry cords, flat front, approximately 34 x 32. Worn half a dozen times, never washed or dry cleaned. Adjustable waistband with a good 1.5 to 2 inches available. Waist lying flat about 18, inseam 32.25. $160 new. Asking $50 shipped.


----------



## canuckstyle

too many ties , help me free up some space and some cash.

Asking $ 20.00 shipped each for the Talbotts

1) Robert Talbott rep stripe. Red ground with navy blue double stripe.
56L X 3.25W, 100% silk
[/IMG]
this tie is in great shape the blue stripe is darker than pictured. no snags or stains and only slight wrinkles where it was knotted.

2) Robert Talbott rep stripe. khaki/greenish ground with blue double stripe.
53L x 3.25W, 100% silk

another trad classic in great shape, only light wrinkles in knot area no stains. it does have a sort of a abraided sort of a texture it shows in the pictures more than in person. i believe that is the way it was made. but i could be wrong. just wanted to be clear about it.

3) mystery maker for Saks 5th ave. Hand made in Ireland of Irish Poplin.
Black background with gold double, single burgundy stripe.
56L X 2.5W 

this tie is in wearable vintage shape ,it doesnt seem to have any inner lining so it is basically unstructured. no wrinkles to speak of but the lining is slightly worn at the tip. no snags or stains.
would like to get $ 20.00 for this one too.

thanks for looking and remember i am open to offers. all prices include shipping to Conus or Canada.

got a few more rep ties to list soon.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Loafers from Russell Moccasin Co. out of Berlin, Wisconsin. These 9D beauties are handmade and nearly new, with no wear whatsoever to sole labels or any others. I'd guess they were worn fewer than ten times. ON HOLD.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Based on the soles and heels, I'd be surprised if they had been worn more than a couple of times. Nice shoes! Wish they were my size.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan plain toe bluchers. They've seen lots of action, but still have some life remaining. The shell is still pliable and shows no signs of cracking. The outsoles were replaced at some point and still have lots of wear remaining. Or, even better, buy them cheap and have them professionally recrafted. Made in USA

Tagged size: 11A
Outsole length: 12 7/8"
Outsole width: 4 3/8"
Insole length: 11 3/4

Price: $40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bass "Preston" driving mocassins - from their Premium Collection. Moderate wear and most of their life remaining. Brown leather with Vibram soles. Made in Brazil.

Tagged size: 9.5D

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## 32rollandrock

Longwings. These might be a tad rich, but, still, I found them in a thrift store. Dead stock in original box, with original tissue paper, zero flaws. 9.5AA. Looking for $150 or offer/swap.


----------



## Steve Smith

^^Spectacular find. Difficult size, but that is a reasonable (if not cheap) price.


----------



## Patrick06790

Price drops on vintage LL Bean seersucker short-sleeve shirt, BB tweed sack 42R, CT Yankee (probably Southwick) blazer (generous 42R) here: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatrickinLakeville

I still have a pair of AE Berkley rattling around, medium brown PTB, 10C, and vintage Florsheim black pebble grain gunboats with V cleat, 9D. I want to get this stuff out of my house, make me an offer.


----------



## canuckstyle

Price drop 
clearance priced to move
either shirt $20.00 shipped



canuckstyle said:


> first up is a striped shirt by turnbull and asser.
> it is in good used condition a solid 7/10
> the neck size is 16.5
> sleeve length measures out to 35 inches and it has french cuffs
> the buttons are mother of pearl ( at least i think they are, since they feel cool on the cheek and rough on the teeth.)
> i am not sure how to desribe the colour,it is multi-striped in white/rusty orange/lt blue/teal.
> but the pics show them well
> this is a really nice shirt.
> it is priced at 35.00> 22.00 with shipped CONUS.
> 
> number 2
> is an item that my or may not tickle the trad fancy, but here it is
> this is a Chemise Lacoste polo shirt in green. as far as tags go that is it.
> no fabric content or size tag.
> I realize Lacoste is faked often. To me it looks vintage and authentic.
> the crocodile logo has lacoste written in it and the buttons also have the croc and lacoste printed on them. maybe someone here knows.
> regardless it is in very good shape and an excellent item for your summer wardrobe.
> 
> it looks like a large,could be a medium.
> P2P 22inches
> bottom of collar to hem 22.25
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> priced at 35>22.00shipped CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Additions and new pics added to Hanover Shells:

*Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWB Brown, 10D/B*

On a resole, but it is very good one: channeled half sole and full v-cleat heel w/very little wear on it. The uppers are in good shape with the expected mark or two and some minor creasing along the vamp. The pinking at the tongue of the left shoe is also somewhat worn.

$45 shipped.


*Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWB Black, 10D/B*

The uppers are in really great shape with only a minor scratch or two, and they are on the original sole, which still has lots of life left, but the heel toplift is worn and will need a tap to stop further wear.

$45 shipped.


*Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers, 10 D/B*

These are on a resole, but a good quality one, and the uppers are in really nice shape. Great color and patina, very minimal scratches, no dings, and they should respond well to a Venetian treatment and some good ol' Mac. You'll notice the evidence of very slight cracking along the heel collar.

Only $65 shipped.

*New Pics, after a wipe and about 10 min brushing:*
(The final few are taken minutes ago with a little daylight since the others were a little dark.)
https://s1013.photobucket.com/album...B 10D/After/?action=view&current=DSC01627.jpg

Before:


*BB OCBD, 16-3*

This is in excellent shape, and, although I don't usually pick up the ones that aren't Makers, USA, or Jamaica, I had to get this one because it is identical to those excellent vintage ones with the unlined collar and cuffs and the nice curve to the collar that makes for that characteristic roll. Find similar in 15-2 and let me know!

$20 shipped. *$18.*


*Torino Wool Surcingle, 36*

Light wear and in an uncommon color Torino apparently calls "Nautical".

$16 shipped. *$14.*


*More Goods:*

*Allen Edmonds Black Patent Derby, 10.5C*

Fewer than five wearings, I'd guess. Excellent condition.

$85 shipped. *$80.*


*NWOB Sperry Moosehide Boat Mocs w/Commando Soles, 13M*

These are a unique item--I'm not sure I've seen Sperrys in any kind of exotic leather--but I haven't always been paying attention either. Perhaps they were offered as some sort of commemorative edition... Whoever might know, let me in on it.

$85 shipped. *$80.*


*Dexter USA Burgundy Wingtips, 13M*
*Sold.*


----------



## a4audi08

Prices include shipping within CONUS, will ship elsewhere for actual costs via USPS. Please make sure to leave your address via Paypal or confirmatory PM after payment is made.

1) 16/16.5 x 34 original polo non iron









2) 15.5x33/34 original polo non iron 









3) 16.5X33









4) 16.5X33
SPREAD COLLAR + FRENCH CUFFS. 









5) 16.5X32/22 slim fit original polo shirt non iron


----------



## ada8356

But what are the prices a4audio?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lacoste lightweight chinos, 48 (equivalent to 38)*

A few washings on these, but no visible wear.

Waist 19.5" (38-39) inseam 31"

$24 shipped.


____________________________________________________________________________________
*(Make an offer for all remaining Berles below (and the Ballins) in this size. vvv)*

*Berle Shorts, no marked size. (Measures exactly like the 35 and 36Rs below.)*

Excellent condition, like the rest.

Waist 18.5" (37"), inseam 8"

$20 shipped.


*Reposts:*

*Berle, 35R*

(Light grey windowpane check *sold*) 
Charcoal windowpane check only.

$20 shipped. *$18*

Waist 18.5", inseam 30.5"


*Berle Super 110's Loro Piana, 35R*

18.5" waist, 31" inseam.

*$22 shipped.*


*Berle, 36R*

Dark windowpane check. Beautiful.

Waist 18.5", inseam 31"

$20 Shipped. *$18.*


*Ballin Classic Herringbone, 36*

Waist 18", inseam 31.5"

$20 shipped. *$18.*


___________________________________________________________________________________

*NWOT Vineyard Vines "Reds", 42-32*

I believe the color is what VV calls "rhubarb". 100% cotton twill. These retail somewhere around $90 or so; yours for only:

*$40 shipped.* *$34.*

Waist 21.5", Inseam 30.5"


*Bills:*

*Like NWOT (if not actually) Bills Canvas M1, 34*
*Sold.*

*Bills Poplin M1, 35*
*Sold.*

*Bills M1P, 36*
*Sold.*


----------



## Cardinals5

*You may notice a slight increase in my prices - gas and the recent increase in postal rates is forcing my hand.*

Gitman Bros ecru ocbd. Early make - late 1970s-early 1980s. Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x35
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 35

Price: $25.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB white pinpoint. Must have been a remainder because of the cut tags. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, not no flaws, stains, etc.

Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 34

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB white non-iron. Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in Malaysia.

Tagged: 16x33
Neck: 16.25
Chest: 49
Sleeves: 33

Price: $18.00/SOLD, PP


BB end-on-end. Looks like mid-1990s. Condition is excellent - no flaws.

Tagged: 16x33
Neck: 16
Chest: 50
Sleeves: 33

Price: $22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB light blue ocbd. Early to mid-1990s. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 16x34 (but sleeves shrank an inch)
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33

Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers "reds" shorts. Was a remainder from a regular BB store. Cut tags. Condition is very good to excellent - no flaws except the tags.

Waist: 33
Outseam: 19
Inseam: 8.5"

Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Bills Khakis Poplin. Model M2. Condition is good - there are a few small stains - one on the outside of the left thigh, one on the back of the leg near the knee, and a couple small ones near the cuffs. I didn't inspect these well enough at the thrift store otherwise I would have left them. Because of the stains, I'm just trying to recoup cost + shipping.

Waist: 40"
Outseam: 43.5
Inseam: 31.5
Cuffs: 1.25

Price: $15.00/SOLD, PP


Bills Khakis cotton/linen blend. Model M2P. The color is a pale yellow. Condition is excellent - no flaws.

Waist: 38
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 29.5
Cuffs: 1.5

Price: $30.00 in CONUS or actual abroad




Gokey Camp Mocs for Orvis. Was going to keep these for myself and have them resoled, but I already have two pair of camp mocs and guess I don't need a third. The uppers are in really good shape with little sign of wear, which shows how thick the leather really is. The outsoles will need to be replaced almost immediately - as you can see, one of the outsoles is starting to separate at the heel. I'd just take them to my local cobbler and have them put on camp soles instead of sending them back to Orvis.

Tagged size: 8D (fits true to size)

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Allen Edmonds Park Avenue black captoes. Moderate wear, but not too bad - regular creasing of the uppers and little wear to the outsoles. I just have a different pair of AE black blucher shoes that are so similar, and fit better, that I don't need these anymore.

Tagged: 8E
Outsole: 11 15/16"
Outsole width: 4"
Insole length: 11"

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Doctor Damage

Posted a pair of Black Fleece grain longwings (made by Alden on the 'Grant' last) on the sales forum here. Size 10, which fits roughly equivalent to the Aberdeen in 10.E (with a bit more room) or the AE #7 last in 10E (very similar).


----------



## brozek

Any camp/canoe mocs out there in a 12D? My boat shoes are being retired to lawnmowing shoes, and I think I want something more interesting than another pair of Topsiders. Thanks!


----------



## cipofan

Thanks Closerlook, but I want these to go to a good trad home.


closerlook said:


> I implore you to just hold on to these. when your sebago's bite the dust in 5 years, these will still be like new.


----------



## Cardinals5

All ties are $12, 2 for $20

Untipped emblematic ties

SOLD 


Untipped rep stripe ties

SOLD 

Rep Stripes

BB (black label) makers. 100% silk. 3 3/8" x 56"
Robert Talbott. 100% silk. 3" x 56"


----------



## a4audi08

All prices are shipping included to CONUS. Will ship elsewhere for actual cost. Posting links instead of embedded images. Accept paypal. Please when PM ing, try and have the item that you're interested in somewhere in subject line of PM. Also after purchase please send an address via PM or through paypal, sometimes Paypal's default email neglects to include the shipping address. Thanks

Zegna for Nieman Marcus. 2B, NO VENT fully lined. 15 Milmil fabric! $ 85 shipped

Chest: 22" across
Shoulders: 18.25"
Length: 31" 
Sleeves: 24/25" + 1 inch extra
https://i51.tinypic.com/2zjjcsk.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/wumec7.jpg

*HIS 3/2* charcoal with a faint blue stripe pattern $30 shipped
Chest: 21" across
Shoulders: 18" 
Sleeves: 23"
Length: 31"

https://i55.tinypic.com/64jtoy.jpg

*James Design custom, wool and feels like a cashmere blend 3B fully lined, NO vent* $35 shipped
Chest: 21" across
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23" + 2" extra
Length: 30.5" 
https://i54.tinypic.com/rwp01v.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/505ieo.jpg

*BB 3/2. Wool/Cashmere blend fully lined, dual vent* $40 shipped
Chest: 21.5" across
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24" 
Length: 31.5"

https://i53.tinypic.com/2n83hxg.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/m9an4i.jpg

Sewell 3/2 half lined, single vent. One sleeve button missing. $28 shipped
Chest: 22" across
Shoulders: 18.5" across
Sleeves: 24" + 2" extra
Length: 31.25"

https://i52.tinypic.com/xn7vyw.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/ilwv2o.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/34hfbjm.jpg

Huntington 3/2 navy, half lined single vent. Great workhorse 3/2. $32 shipped
Chest: 20.5" across
Shoulders: 17" 
Sleeves: 23.75" 
Length: 30"

https://i55.tinypic.com/adgop5.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2njkeig.jpg

Arnold Bryant 2B fully lined sized 40R, 100% Cashmere. $55 shipped
Chest: 21.5" across
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5" + 2" extra
Length: 31"

https://i54.tinypic.com/2vsrx2c.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/250jxog.jpg

Bakers for Jerrems of Chicago 3/2 $35 shipped
Chest: 21" across
Shoulders: 17.5" 
Sleeves: 24.75" + 2"
Length: 32"

https://i53.tinypic.com/eiwqhc.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/ibh1rd.jpg

Untagged 3/2, 1/2 lined single vent $32 shipped
Chest: 21" across
Shoulders: 17.5" across
Sleeves: 24.5" 
Length: 31.5"

https://i51.tinypic.com/2sbmjia.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2h5thy9.jpg

Huddle Student shop 3/2 1/2 lined single vent. $32 shipped
Chest: 20" across
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 23" + 2.5" 
Length: 30"

https://i51.tinypic.com/1607w2e.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/sy7d4o.jpg

BB Brooksease 2B navy blazer, 41R single vent fully lined. $35 shipped
Chest: 22" across
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 23.5"
Length: 32"

https://i55.tinypic.com/v33n9f.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/2u7vaqt.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2d0x3f5.jpg

BB 41S glenplaid 2B, single vent fully lined. $35 shipped
Chest: 22" across
Shoulders: 18" 
Sleeves: 23.5" + 2" extra
Length: 30.5"

https://i53.tinypic.com/mrbrle.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/imnzgx.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Good stuff to post later:

A brand new Gitman Bros. tattersall, XL. Freshly unpinned. 

A brand new Viyella for Tuttle, L. Almost exactly like the one that's displayed when you pull up the Viyella page at Orvis. 

A pair of super-clean, newish Majer grey wool flat front dress trousers, 38. About a 31-32" inseam.


----------



## CMDC

Update and drops

Southwick for Eljo's 3/2 tweed sack

Light blue and green striping.

Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 31.5

2 patch pockets

$45 conus





































BB Makers yellow must iron ocbd
Unlined collar
Made in USA

16x35

$20 conus



















White w/blue check pinpoint bd for DC trad shop William Fox & Co.
Made in USA

16.5 x 34

$20 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## canuckstyle

one more price drop 18.00 shipped



canuckstyle said:


> Price drop
> clearance priced to move
> either shirt $20.00 shipped





canuckstyle said:


> had some success with my first for sale posting , so let me try another
> 
> first up is a striped shirt by turnbull and asser.
> it is in good used condition a solid 7/10
> the neck size is 16.5
> sleeve length measures out to 35 inches and it has french cuffs
> the buttons are mother of pearl ( at least i think they are, since they feel cool on the cheek and rough on the teeth.)
> i am not sure how to desribe the colour,it is multi-striped in white/rusty orange/lt blue/teal.
> but the pics show them well
> this is a really nice shirt.
> it is priced at 35.00 with shipped CONUS.
> 
> number 2
> is an item that my or may not tickle the trad fancy, but here it is
> this is a Chemise Lacoste polo shirt in green. as far as tags go that is it.
> no fabric content or size tag.
> I realize Lacoste is faked often. To me it looks vintage and authentic.
> the crocodile logo has lacoste written in it and the buttons also have the croc and lacoste printed on them. maybe someone here knows.
> regardless it is in very good shape and an excellent item for your summer wardrobe.
> 
> it looks like a large,could be a medium.
> P2P 22inches
> bottom of collar to hem 22.25
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> priced at 35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## zbix

A few larger shirts:

1) BB Pink Supima OCBD 17 35 - Excellent Condition $28

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img6456l.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img6457q.jpg/

2) BB Luxury Fit Silver Twill Spread Collar & French Cuffs 17.5 37 - $25

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img6458t.jpg/https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img6459t.jpg/

3) BB Pinpoint BD Ecru 17.5 36 - $20

https://img853.imageshack.us/i/img6460y.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img6461x.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The promised goods:

*Gitman Brothers Cotton Twill Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

This is a beautiful $150+ shirt that is 100% brand new and freshly unpinned.

Asking $45. (Currently under consideration by an early inquirer.)


*Viyella for Tuttle, L*

A gorgeous shirt also in the $130+ range that is completely brand new. (The colors show up in much higher contrast than in life--especially the overhead pics--the colors are truer in the close ups.)

$40 shipped.


*Majer Grey Wool Dress Trousers, 38 (let out to 40")*

Excellent condition, almost like new. Flat-front and cuffed, half-lined in front and a first class staple trad item.

Waist 40", inseam 28" w/ 1.5" cuffs

$30 shipped.


----------



## Rowdiefan

Carroll Reed Harris Tweed Sport Coat - $50
Measurements are:
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 19"
Length - 30" (Measurements from bottom of collar)
Sleeve Length - 24"

See it here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/72893214/carroll-reed-harris-tweed-sport-coat-41

Brooks Brothers Tweed Sport Coat 42 - $45.00

Measurements are:
Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 19.5"
Length - 30.75" (Measurements from bottom of collar)
Sleeve Length - 23.5"

See it here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/72892018/brooks-brothers-tweed-sport-coat-42-trad


----------



## canuckstyle

Price Drop
on some great classic ties




canuckstyle said:


> too many ties , help me free up some space and some cash.
> 
> Asking $ 20.00 shipped each for the Talbotts *Price drop> 16.00 each *
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott rep stripe. Red ground with navy blue double stripe.
> 56L X 3.25W, 100% silk
> [/IMG]
> this tie is in great shape the blue stripe is darker than pictured. no snags or stains and only slight wrinkles where it was knotted.
> 
> 2) Robert Talbott rep stripe. khaki/greenish ground with blue double stripe.
> 53L x 3.25W, 100% silk
> 
> another trad classic in great shape, only light wrinkles in knot area no stains. it does have a sort of a abraided sort of a texture it shows in the pictures more than in person. i believe that is the way it was made. but i could be wrong. just wanted to be clear about it.
> 
> 3) mystery maker for Saks 5th ave. Hand made in Ireland of Irish Poplin.
> Black background with gold double, single burgundy stripe.
> 56L X 2.5W
> 
> this tie is in wearable vintage shape ,it doesnt seem to have any inner lining so it is basically unstructured. no wrinkles to speak of but the lining is slightly worn at the tip. no snags or stains.
> would like to get $ 20.00 for this one too. *Price Drop> 16.00*
> 
> thanks for looking and remember i am open to offers. all prices include shipping to Conus or Canada.
> 
> got a few more rep ties to list soon.


----------



## JordanW

A few random items up for sale.

Macy's store brand short sleeved India madras shirt *$17 shipped*
sized XXL, but measures smaller
Underarm to underarm *26"*

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo *$17 shipped*
sized medium but measures in between medium and large
underarm to underarm *23.5"*
length back of collar to hem *29"*

PRL Philip Shorts in butter yellow (watch pocket) *$20 shipped*
waist *38"*
inseam *7.5"*
overall length *21"*

New in poly bag Filson Low Profile Tin Cloth cap size S/M (style 363-TN3M). Found this in a box at my folks' house. Tried it on when I got home and no dice. *$18 shipped*
Note: This cap is for smaller melons. Not necessarily kid sized but would make a great gift for a son or nephew.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. These are first quality buy have the labels marked to prevent return to store. I can get these in other sizes. LMK what size you need.

A couple of more subdued GTH shirts.

1. Mark McNairy "Top-A-Top" Blue Supima OCBD with Yellow Collar. The rest of the shirt is blue. Button Cuffs. Small. Measures 15.25-33. P2P 20.5. $55


2. Mark McNairy New Amsterdam White/Blue University Stripe OCBD. This shirt just screams "Springtime!" Small. Same measurements as 1. $55.***SOLD***


3. Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers White Scotch Grain Wingtips new in box with shoe bags. Made in England. Retail $528. 8D. $180.


4. Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black/White Spectator Loafers. 9D. Made in England. New in Box with shoe bags. Perfect. Retail on these is $598. $170>>$160
[/QUOTE]

Brooks Brothers Moc Toe Boots. Made in Portugal. All are New in Box and include BB shoe bags.

5. Size 9. Worn in store. $185>>$170>>$150.
6. Size 9.5. The pair in the photos. $185>>$170>>$150.
7. Size 10. $185>>$170>>$150.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets--incl. a Madras 3/2 sack!*

*I have several jackets to pass on today!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Swiss-made Spring Boss windowpane jacket Canvassed*

*This doesn't belong here, but someone might like it at this price...*

Boss tends to get a fairly bad rap on AAAC and SF--and with good reason, at full retail. But when it's offered in excellent condition at under $50 shipped (and offers welcome!) it becomes a much better proposition!

This jacket is a lovely Spring jacket in heathery blue, with a terrific windowpane check. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Switzerland, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small white mark on the lining, as shown.

Asking just *$30, or offer.*

Tagged a *38R, but please see measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 (Remember, this is a Boss!)
Length: 29 1/2










    

*2) Zegna Cashmere and Wool jacket Canvassed*

This is wonderful! A classic Zegna in a wool and cashmere blend (the interior tag is too faded to make out the proportions, but it's very, very soft, ad Zegna, so clearly cashmere rich), this is in a terrific dark glen plaid pattern that's perfect for three season wear. It's fully lined, and in Flusser-approved fashion unvented. It's also fully canvassed, and was (of course) made in Italy.

It is rumpled from storage, but that would be immediately fixed with its first dry-cleaning. It also has some minor loose stitching at the bottom of the interior lining. Given these readily fixable issues, though, it's just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

just *$40, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest; 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










   

*3) Classic flecked herringbone Irish tweed*

Repost, with price drop:

This is a classic brown herringbone Irish tweed, flecked with pumpkin orange, sky blue and the occasional peat black. This is a lovely, classic Irish weave! It's also a lovely British cut, being subtly darted with side vents and a two-button closure. It has traditional single-button cuffs--which are becoming harder to find now--and has almost no patina on the buttons. It also features wider than usual interior chest poacher's pockets rather than the usual narrow-entry breast pocket for your *pebbled green Hermes wallet*!

Asking just *$35, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*4) CLASSIC Spring/Summer Vintage Madras 3/2 sack Canvassed*

CLAIMED!

The trad/Ivy Spring and Summer classic! This is a lovely vintage madras 3/2 sack in a beautiful and versatile madras in shades of dark blue, light blue, and light forest green. As well as being a 3/2 sack this is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a hook vent. It has the classic two-button cuffs. It has some minor loose stitching near the interior breast pocket and some minor age spots on the shoulder lining, neither of which could be seen when it's worn, obviously. Given these and its age, it's in Very Good condition. As such, 'm asking

*Measurements:*

Chest; 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## caravan70

TweedyDon said:


> It also features wider than usual interior chest poacher's pockets rather than the usual narrow-entry breast pocket for your *pebbled green Hermes wallet*!


Have you tried your luck over on SF yet, Tweedy?


----------



## TweedyDon

caravan70 said:


> Have you tried your luck over on SF yet, Tweedy?


Yes indeed....and that was a quip for that crowd!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Rare Classic Burberrys!*

*I have two beautiful Burberry coats to pass on today!*

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation (and insurance)*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--including lowballs!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) CLASSIC and RARE Burberry Trenchcoat, Made in England for The Scotch House!*

Long before Filson collaborated with Levis, and J. Press collaborated with, well, some department store brand that I forget, Burberry occasionally made coats in collaboration with other equally-august houses. Or so I assume--although the only collaboration that I'm aware of is between Burberry and The Scotch House. (In case you didn't know, TSH is a purveyor of all things sartorially Scots to the upper- and upper-middle classes in England and Scotland. It's one of my favourite stores!) And this coat is one of the products.

This coat is a classic Burberry forest green, and has a beautiful complementary check lining. It was made in England, and is branded in the main label as being a Scotch House coat--but it also carries the distinctive Burberry named tag inside, and has the distinctive Burberry interior tags. This is the only coat I've seen in which Burberry collaborated in this way--far more common to see Burberry 'for" labels, like that attached to the all-cotton coat below.

Apart from being made for The Scotch House this coat is a quintessential Burberry trench with all of the bells and whistles. It has all of the grenade loops on the belt, leather-covered buckles on the sleeves and the belt, the caped shoulders, the gun-flap, the kick-vent with the additional closure button, the button-chop throat closure, the check lining--everything! It's a beautiful, classic, Burberry trenchcoat in the standard and hard-wearing 67/33 poly/cotton outer and 50/50 poly/cotton lining.

It's also in absolutely excellent condition, appearing hardly worn. The ONLY flaw that I could detect is a tiny whiteish mark under the arm near the seam at the top (almost in the armpit), which might well come out, and in any case will never be seen when the coat is worn or hung up. (Unless you're strap-hanging on the Tube and have a midget standing under your arm who looks up!)

*UPDATE*: The Scotch House seems to have folded, judging by the fact that its flagship Knightsbridge location is seeking new tenants. See here:

*(Thanks to TBS for alerting me to this!)*

*Given this, this Burberry/Scotch House coat simply won't be seen again, with TSH having gone the way of Langrock, The English Shop, Press at Princeton.....*

Given its rarity, condition, and the fact that it's an absolute classic, I'm asking *$170, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*

This is tagged a 50R (i.e. a *US/UK 40R*). It *measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (underarm from pit to cuff): 16 (+2)
Length: 46 1/2 (BOC)










       

*2) CLASSIC and RARE 100% COTTON Burberry Raincoat for Jenner's of Edinburgh!*

As you probably know, 100% cotton Burberry are extremely rare, and highly desirable--so this one is a fitting thread companion to the Burberry/Scotch House collaboration listed above!

This is an older Burberry, but one that is in absolutely excellent condition. It's the classic balmacaan style rather than the Trench, and, as such, is perfect for Spring and Summer wear. If it were bigger, I'd definitely be keeping this, especially since it was made for Jenner's of Edinburgh; the Harrods of Scotland, until Harrods went so downmarket that this comparison is now rather insulting to Jenners!

This coat is in a classic khaki which has acquired over the years the beautiful and slightly iridescent sheen of Burberry's treated cotton, a look that's utterly distinctive and probably impossible to fake and which instantly tells those who recognise it that you're wearing a classic all-cotton Burberry, as no other coat maker's products (with the possible exception of Invertere) ever acquire quite this sheen.

This coat has a hook vent and a classic check lining, as well as a concealed placket and working cuff fasteners. It also has fully functional slash pockets. All buttons are present and tight, although the middle front button could use some slight re-sewing in a year or two. A former owner's name is inked into the lining inside one of the pockets. This coat is in excellent condition, and has clearly been very, very carefully looked after.

I've just had this professionally cleaned and pressed by a specialist cleaner, and so it's good to wear as soon as you receive it!

*Asking just $115, or lower offer.*

I believe that this would work best for someone in the 36-40 S-R range, but please see *measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve (underarm to cuff): 17 (+2)
Length (BOC): 41 1/2


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> Prices include US shipping. These are first quality buy have the labels marked to prevent return to store. I can get these in other sizes. LMK what size you need.


I wanna go to the Outlet  (and find things in my size). Great stuff, Steve - I particularly like that second McNairy - just the right about of flair.


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> I wanna go to the Outlet  (and find things in my size). Great stuff, Steve - I particularly like that second McNairy - just the right about of flair.


Yep, he's been killing it with outlet stuff up here lately. I'll be in NC over the summer for a weekend and am now determined to make it to the outlet


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fieldmaster jacket; LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket*

*I have two classic American jackets to pass on today!*

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--including lowballs![/SIZE]*

*Please PM with interest and offers![/SIZE]​*

*1) LL Bean Flying Tigers A2 leather jacket*

This is the classic leather jacket from LL Bean. Please note that *UNLIKE THE CURRENT JACKETS AVAILABLE this one was MADE IN THE USA!*

*From Bean's website:*

"WWII fighter pilots depended on leather flight jackets like this one to keep them warm in unheated cockpits. Ours is inspired by the original Flying Tiger jackets. Made of premium goatskin that remains supple even in below-freezing temperatures. Nylon lining with 100-gram Thinsulate® Insulation olefin/polyester throughout for warmth without weight.

Heavy-duty brass zipper with storm flap keeps out wind and rain. Deep cargo pockets have plenty of room to carry your gear, and side-entry handwarmer pockets offer protection on chilly days. Inside map pocket. The 76% wool/18% nylon/6% Lycra® elastane-blend waistband and cuffs keep their shape, year after year. Snap-down collar. Dry clean by a leather specialist. Fits over a lightweight sweater."

The current cost of these jackets new is $299 and up; the eBay price for used jackets in worse condition than this is around $125, plus shipping.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all apart from some minor lightening around the ridge of the collar. As such, I'm asking *$79, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, OR OFFER!

*Measurements:*

Tagged a L, this jacket is:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 26 1/4










    

*2) AWESOME Fieldmaster jacket!*

This is simply awesome! A classic American jacket, the Fieldmaster is just as much at home on an Ivy league campus a la Take Ivy as it is snugged up to a table at a steelworkers' diner c. 1965 in Western PA. Made from thick yet supple cord with a quilted interior and two front slash pockets, this is a classic 1950's/1960's American jacket that hasn't yet been discovered and "re-made' at a massive mark-up with lower quality for retail to hipsters. So, you'll be the only person wearing one of these!

Note that the colour isn't as bold as my pictures make it look; it's closer to the red shown in the picture with the collar.

And this one is terrific! NO flaws at all on the quilted collar and cuffs which are fresh and stretchy, no missing buttons from the tab side-fasteners, and a zipper that's still completely fluid up and down. There are no markings or piling to the quilted lining, and while the shell does carry patina of minor spotting and scruffing throughout, as shown, this might well clean off--but even if it doesn't its the sort of patina that you want, just as you'd want your Barbour or Filson or Schott Perfecto to be broken in, and not band-box fresh. There's a minor hole in one of the front pockets. Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition, especially considering its age!

This is a terrific jacket, and if its sleeves were longer it wouldn't be here. I'd keep it!

Asking just *$50, or offer.*

This is tagged a 40, but remember that this is an original vintage piece, and so runs slightly small. It could work for a 40 without layering, but might work better for a modern 38.

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length: 29
Shoulder: 18 1/2











      ​


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Tweedy,

As my students tend to exclaim, you are bringin' it today.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! Sulka, Viyella, NWT Madras,Connemara tweed, Brooks, Loewe, and more!*

*There's something for everyone here--from beautiful and luxurious Sulka paisleys to hardy Irish tweeds!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada; please add $2 for shipping elsewhere for up to three ties.*

*We'll work out a deal for more than three ties to anywhere*!

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted, and all are made in the USA or UK unless otherwise noted!*
[/CENTER]

*GROUP 1:*










 

 

 

a) XL JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! $15
b) Loewe bulls emblematic. Made in Spain. $18
c) Brooks Brothers pattern. Perfect for Spring! Claimed

*GROUP 2:*










 



 

 



a) Murray Brothers. All wool, Made in Scotland. Beautiful! $15
b) Calvin Klein. Italian lambswool. $12
c) Connemara tweed, Made in Ireland by Millars. Beautiful! $18
d) Mad Men wool tie; no maker or keeper. $10

*GROUP 3 *










 

 

 

a) Trad/Ivy classic 65 mohair/35 wool knit. Beautiful burnt rust colour! Claimed
b) Italian wool knit for the tradly Stockbridge Shop. $15
c) Wool paisley by Rooster. $12

*GROUP 4*










 

 

 

a) Liberty archival print; all cotton. Perfect for Spring! $14
b) Rooster all-cotton Blackwatch. Minor pilling; Very Good condition. $10
c) Rooster silk paisley. $15

*GROUP 5*










 

 

a) NWT Austin Manor Madras tie. Claimed
b) Lord and Taylor Indian Checks; linen and cotton. Claimed 

*GROUP 6*










 

 

a) Sulka. Silk paisley. Increasingly rare! Claimed!
b) Viyella paisley. The colours are much deeper and richer than my pictures show.$16


----------



## TweedyDon

Mississippi Mud said:


> Tweedy,
> 
> As my students tend to exclaim, you are bringin' it today.


I'm hoping that's a good thing!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters (silk, cashmere, lambswool), Irish tweed hat, Polo suspenders, cashmere and wool tartan scarves!*

PREP/IVY DESIDERATA!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers![/SIZE]*

*1) Ralph Lauren XL silk sweaters in preppy pink and green*

These are beautiful sweaters, and perfect for the preppy Spring or Summer evenings that are just around the corner! The pink is in excellent condition; the green is slightly--very slightly--rumpled from storage, and so is in very good/excellent condition.

*Asking $30 each, or $50 the pair--or offer!*

They're both XL, and *measu*re:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (with rolled cuffs)
Length: 26 (BOC)










  

  

*2) Sz L Lambswool argyle sweater*

This is a terrific sweater for Spring! It's in excellent condition.

asking *$24, or offer*

Tagged L, and measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length: 25 1/2










 

*3) Ralph Lauren Italian cashmere cableknit*

Another great sweater, this is made from soft and luxurious Italian cashmere yarn, NOT the cheaper Chinese stuff. This has some minor pilling throughout, as is common with cashmere, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking $28, or offer. *

*Tagged XL, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (unrolled at cuff)
Length (BOC): 25










 

*4) 7 1/4 Irish Donegal Tweed Hat*

A great Spring hat that's perfect for strolling your estate as the orchard starts to bloom this is just one size too large for me, or else I'd keep it! Made in Ireland of classic flecked herringbone Donegal tweed, this really is a beauty--my pictures don't do it justice at all. It's in excellent condition. 
*
**Size 7 14/, or 59.*

*Asking $30, or offer.*










   

*5) Polo Suspenders.*

Made in the USA. In excellent condition! Asking $18, or offer.










 

*6) Red tartan wool scarf.*

No maker or fabric content listed, but clearly this is wool--and a lovely tartan! It's very slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition. It measures 10 1/2 by 52, with 2" of fringe at each end. 

Asking *$20, or offer.*










*7) Made in England cashmere scarf*

*Claimed!*

This is a beauty! Made in England from lovely thick, soft cashmere, this is a lovely blue tartan. It measures 11 1/2 by 53, with 3" of fringe at each end. This really is terrific, and if I didn't always use my family tartan scarf or College muffler I'd be keeping this!


----------



## a4audi08

ALL TIES EXCEPT FOR #'S 18-21 ARE 1/$10 2/$18!!. #18-21 ARE 1/$12 AND 2/$20. PLEASE NOTE TIES BY THE NUMBER, ESP IN SUBJECT LINE OF PM IF POSSIBLE. ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING TO CONTINENTAL US. WILL SHIP ELSEWHERE FOR ACTUAL COSTS. FINALLY MAKE SURE AN ADDRESS IS ATTACHED TO YOUR PAYPAL ADDRESS OR IF NOT LEAVE THE ADDRESS VIA EMAIL OR IN A PM CONFIRMING PAYMENT. I HAVE THE WIDTHS, UNFORTUNATELY I WON'T BE ABLE TO GO BACK AND MEASURE LENGTHS. ALL OF THESE ARE STANDARD LENGTH, IF YOU'RE NOT HAPPY WITH IT JUST LET ME KNOW AND ILL GET YOUR MONEY BACK TO YOU ASAP. THANKS

1.SOLD
2. Brooks Bros Makers 3.75
3. SOLD
4. SOLD









5. Nordstrom 3.75"
6. SOLD
7. SOLD
8. BB 3.75"










Knits (by color) - all woolen
9. SOLD
10. brown 2"
11. SOLD
12. SOLD
13.SOLD"










14. DiCapri 3"
15. SOLD
16. Botany Tartan Wool 3.5"
17. SOLD










18. SOLD
19. BB Makers 3.75"
20. BB Makers 4"
21. BB 346 3.75"










22. Wembley 3 1/8"
23. SOLD
24. Robert Talbot 3"
25. Talbot 3"









26. M. Hyman of Chicago 3"
27. Rivetz 3.25"
28. Zara 3.75"
29. SOLD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Hate to be the bearer of bad news Tweedy:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/2736556/Scotch-House-to-shut-up-shop.html


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news Tweedy:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/2736556/Scotch-House-to-shut-up-shop.html


*Nooooooo.........!!!!!*


----------



## brozek

The medium green American Apparel and light green (mint, really) RL Polo are still available, so I'll drop the price to $12 each or both for $20. Thanks!



brozek said:


> Here's a pile of preppy polos, just in time for spring. Sizes, measurements and photos are all below (although the only hanger I had downstairs was too wide for the shoulders, and it made all of them look a little wider and shorter than they actually are). I'm asking $15 each, two for $25, or the remaining four for $40. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Brooks Bros, yellow, small - 21" chest, 28.5" length
> 2. Ralph Lauren, dark pink, medium - 21" chest, 27.5" length
> 3. Ralph Lauren, sea green, medium -21 " chest, 27.5" length
> **SOLD** Lacoste, light pink, 5/medium - 21.5 " chest, 27" length
> 5. American Apparel, green, large - 21.5 " chest, 28" length
> 
> https://img862.imageshack.us/i/img23811.jpg/ https://img64.imageshack.us/i/img23781.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lacoste lightweight chinos, 48 (equivalent to 38)*

A few washings on these, but no visible wear.

Waist 19.5" (38-39) inseam 31"

$24 shipped. *$20.*


____________________________________________________________________________________
*Take what's left below for $65 shipped.*

*Berle Shorts, no marked size. (Measures exactly like the 35 and 36Rs below.)*

Excellent condition, like the rest.

Waist 18.5" (37"), inseam 8"

$20 shipped.


*Reposts:*

*Berle, 35R*

(Light grey windowpane check *sold*) 
Charcoal windowpane check only.

$20 shipped. *$18*

Waist 18.5", inseam 30.5"


*Berle Super 110's Loro Piana, 35R*

18.5" waist, 31" inseam.

*$22 shipped.*


*Berle, 36R*

Dark windowpane check. Beautiful.

Waist 18.5", inseam 31"

$20 Shipped. *$18.*


*Ballin Classic Herringbone, 36*

Waist 18", inseam 31.5"

$20 shipped. *$18.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Take all three 10Ds below for $125 shipped.*

*Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWB Brown, 10D/B*

On a resole, but it is very good one: channeled half sole and full v-cleat heel w/very little wear on it. The uppers are in good shape with the expected mark or two and some minor creasing along the vamp. The pinking at the tongue of the left shoe is also somewhat worn.

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWB Black, 10D/B*

The uppers are in really great shape with only a minor scratch or two, and they are on the original sole, which still has lots of life left, but the heel toplift is worn and will need a tap to stop further wear.

$45 shipped. *$40.*


*Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers, 10 D/B*

These are on a resole, but a good quality one, and the uppers are in really nice shape. Great color and patina, very minimal scratches, no dings, and they should respond well to a Venetian treatment and some good ol' Mac. You'll notice the evidence of very slight cracking along the heel collar.

Only $65 shipped. *$58.*

*New Pics, after a wipe and about 10 min brushing:*
(The final few are taken minutes ago with a little daylight since the others were a little dark.)
https://s1013.photobucket.com/album...B 10D/After/?action=view&current=DSC01627.jpg

Before:


*BB OCBD, 16-3*

This is in excellent shape, and, although I don't usually pick up the ones that aren't Makers, USA, or Jamaica, I had to get this one because it is identical to those excellent vintage ones with the unlined collar and cuffs and the nice curve to the collar that makes for that characteristic roll. Find similar in 15-2 and let me know!

$20 shipped. *$18.*


*Torino Wool Surcingle, 36*

Light wear and in an uncommon color Torino apparently calls "Nautical".

$16 shipped. *$12.*


*More Goods:*

*Allen Edmonds Black Patent Derby, 10.5C*

Fewer than five wearings, I'd guess. Excellent condition.

$85 shipped. *$78.*


*NWOB Sperry Moosehide Boat Mocs w/Commando Soles, 13M*

These are a unique item--I'm not sure I've seen Sperrys in any kind of exotic leather--but I haven't always been paying attention either. Perhaps they were offered as some sort of commemorative edition... Whoever might know, let me in on it.

$85 shipped. *$75.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Gitman Brothers Cotton Twill Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

This is a beautiful $150+ shirt that is 100% brand new and freshly unpinned.

Asking $45. (still waiting to hear back)


*Viyella for Tuttle, L*
I will be posting another Viyella in this size later--a burgundy tartan check--for $25. Very good condition, but the dry cleaner starched it--it'll come out in the first wash. (Take both for $55.)

A gorgeous shirt also in the $130+ range that is completely brand new. (The colors show up in much higher contrast than in life--especially the overhead pics--the colors are truer in the close ups.)

$40 shipped. *$38.*


*Majer Grey Wool Dress Trousers, 38 (let out to 40")*

Excellent condition, almost like new. Flat-front and cuffed, half-lined in front and a first class staple trad item.

Waist 40", inseam 28" w/ 1.5" cuffs

$30 shipped. *$26.*


----------



## Steve Smith

TweedyDon said:


> *5) Polo Suspenders.*
> 
> Made in the USA. In excellent condition! Asking $18, or offer.


PRL doesn't get a lot of love around here, but I am telling you that these braces will blow you away. I have a pair of them in a different color in my closet. My other braces are usually to be found cowering in the corner. $18 is an insanely good price.


----------



## closerlook

Please see the below link for a picture of my 7 shirts i have up for sale.

All are french cuff except the polo and the glenn plaid tyrwitt.
all in very nice condition, without holes or fraying. all recently dry cleaned.

the chest measurement is 23.5in and they are all 15.5 neck by 33 arm.

These are $*30 each shipped CONUS OR $180 for the lot*, as they are all the same size.

thanks!


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!



AlanC said:


> *The Ultimate Ivy Suit*
> _If you have only one suit, this is The One_.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece* 3/2 gray sack
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 43R (see measurements!)
> 3/2 sack, 2-button cuff, half-lined, plain front trousers
> 
> The only issue is a loose seam at the buttoning point of the trousers. This should be a quick fix when you have the suit altered, or simply wear as-is (see picture).
> 
> *NOW $90!* Your price: $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest: 22 7/8"
> Shoulder: 18.75"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25 1/8"
> Length from boc: 30.5"
> 
> Waist: 18.75" (+3" to let)
> Inseam: 29.5" (+ 1.5/8" cuffs + 1.25" to let)
> 
> https://img861.imageshack.us/i/img4486.jpg/
> 
> *SOLD! Bills Khakis* seersucker shorts
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 36 (measures to 35" x 8.75")
> Pleated, so perhaps for the Southern Trad
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


*SOLD! BB OCBD*
Made in USA
16.5 x 35

$22 delivered CONUS Paypal


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Oops...
My inbox was full. All cleared up now. Sorry for the inconvenience, please resend.


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> Great stuff, Steve - I particularly like that second McNairy - just the right about of flair.


"They come to AAAC for the atmosphere and the attitude. Okay? That's what the flair's about. It's about fun."


----------



## swb120

*4/27 Drops: LL Bean Norweg. sweater (Lg), 16.5-34 BB OCBD, Harris tweed cap sz 7*

Some lovely items for sale - hope they find a good Trad home:

1) Traditional blue/white LL Bean Norwegian sweater - size Large - Made in Norway - 80/20 wool/nylon. Heavy wool - in beautiful condition. Measures: 46" chest, 25.5" length (top of collar).

Asking $35>*$30 shipped.*











2) Red/white candystripe Brooks Brothers BD - 16.5-34 - Slim Fit - 100% cotton - made in Malaysia - non-iron - in like new condition. A beautiful shirt - when I first saw it, I thought it was a must-iron OCBD.

Asking $25>*$20 shipped.*











3) Beautiful light tan/white Alden bucks for Brooks Brothers, size 13D. Very little wear. A few small spots (likely able to be cleaned - they look like drops of dirty water - but I didn't want to try to clean them) seen in pics. Lovely shoes ready for spring! For comparison, J Crew is currently selling Alden bucks for $445.

*SOLD*









   
*SPOTS*: 

5) Harris tweed cap, size 7, with gorgeous tweed windowpane pattern. Looks brand new, never worn. Asking $25>*$20 shipped*.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

Here are a few things that I bought in hopes of altering for my own personal use, but have (for one reason or another) been unworkable. Offers are welcome!

#1: 1960's Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack suit 39 (L?) $75





This suit is really stunning for a fifty year old piece of clothing. It's a light wool herringbone, undarted (of course), with flat fronted pants that have 2" cuffs. The only flaw I note is a small moth bite .75" from the left cuff. If you're having the sleeves shortened, this will be a moot point. The pants seem to have a pretty long rise; although the inseam is only 30.5, they hang long on me like a modern 31 or 32. Here are the measurements:

Shoulders: 17"
Sleeves: 25.5
Total length (top of collar): 31.5
Chest: 21"
Lapels: 3"

Waist: 32
Inseam: 30
Outseam: 40.5

#2: J Press Irish Tweed $75?







This is an interesting tweed that probably dates to the early 1970's - judging from its older union tag and 4" lapels. It's marked "Boru Tweed" from Jimmy Hourihan. This firm still exists, although they only seem to make upscale capes for women:

https://www.jimmyhourihan.com/

As compared with the Harris and Donegal tweeds that I have, it's much softer, with longer fibers. It's really quite lovely, but the fit is all wrong for me. It seems to have been made for a man of my height who is a bit wider in the chest.

As for flaws, I just noticed that a few threads have become unattached from the bottom buttonhole. This would probably be an easy fix; no fabric is missing. Given the overall quality of this piece, I'm putting it up for $75. I realize that the season for tweed is past us, so offers are certainly welcome.

Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 30"


----------



## TweedyDon

In addition to the updates in the posts above, the Burberry 100% cotton raincoat is now claimed (the Trench is still available) and the rust knit tie is claimed. Thank you!


----------



## cipofan

these are now sold



cipofan said:


> *Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan LHS sz 11D* sold
> 
> This is a pair of very lightly used LHS' that I recently bought from Brooks Brothers. They have been worn 10 times tops and I just find myself wearing my old Sebago beef rolls so I thought these should go to a new home. Size 11D and in excellent condition. Purchased new for $600 a few weeks ago and am willing to let them go for $300 shipped CONUS. These are the model with the Goodyear welt and are in the #8 color.


----------



## Spats

*Freeman 11B brown longwings, new shoes!*








Economical, made in USA new longwings, maybe just the thing for a young man who isn't sure he likes the style yet, or? $35.00 shipped CONUS to you. 
I wear an 11C or D and these fit snugly but would probably fit me after a trip on a shoe stretcher. My guess is better for a narrow foot or slightly smaller all around such as a 10.5C or D. -Spats


----------



## hookem12387

Made in USA, NOS, cheap. Why so cheap? I don't know anything about the brand at all.


----------



## a4audi08

Again, all ties 1/$10, 2/$18. EXCEPT FOR 47 AND 48, WHICH ARE 1/$12 2/$20.

30. rooster cotton 2"
31. rooster cotton/mohair 2 1/8"
32. untagged 2.75"
33. gap 3.5"










34. untagged 3.75"
35. sterling 3.75"
36. Fell & Fell 3.75"
37. Polo










38. Cape Cod (tag fell off) 3" (navy background)
39. cambridge cotton/poly blend 3" 
40. Jaz 3"
41. cape cod 3.25" (navy background)










42. 2"
43. 2" (wool/mohair blend)
44. 1.75"
45. 2.25"









46. Harvey 3.25"
47. BB Makers 3.5" (tag fell off)
48. BB 3.25" 
49. Brittany 3"










50. BB 3 5/8"
51. Lands End 3.5"
52. Polo 3.5"
53. Stafford 3" (black)


----------



## Spats

*Spats stacks 'em deep, sells 'em cheap!*



hookem12387 said:


> Made in USA, NOS, cheap. Why so cheap? I don't know anything about the brand at all.


 I don't know much about the brand either. Priced economically to move in these hard times. (Translation: I didn't have to pay a lot so you don't either.)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ties are now $10 each.



ArtVandalay said:


> *Lands End English Repp Tie*
> Red/Navy with White piping.
> 3.25/57"
> 
> Now asking $12 > $15
> 
> * Lands End Foulard Made in USA*
> 3.25/59"
> 
> Now asking $12 > $15
> 
> OR $20 IF YOU TAKE BOTH.
> ​ *42 Reg Brooks Brothers Charcoal Sack Suit*
> Marked 42 Reg, see measurements:
> Jacket measures:
> 20" shoulders
> 23" pit to pit
> 25" sleeves
> 30.5" length from BOC
> 
> Trousers are 38x29 with 1.25" cuffs.
> 
> Suit is in great condition, no flaws that I can find. There was a matching orphan jacket in navy but I could not find the pants. Curses.
> Sack cut, single vent, flat front pants.
> 
> 
> *Asking $40 > $50 > $60  > $68 > $75 shipped CONUS.*
> *Final Drop before Ebay.
> *


----------



## dport86

Spats said:


> I don't know much about the brand either. Priced economically to move in these hard times. (Translation: I didn't have to pay a lot so you don't either.)


 Freeman was an mid-grade brand back in the day. Advertised heavily. Some that I've seen were decent quality but don't expect Florsheim Imperial grade here. Lots of corrected grain. Longwings were 19.95 in the early 60's when Imperials were 31.95.


----------



## Spats

Didn't Jake Giddes lose a shoe (or ruin a pair) in his altercation with Roman Polanski at the reservoir in "Chinatown?" After which he mutters something about "losing a new florsheim," this meaning that it had cost him some money (not to mention costing him his pretty nose).



dport86 said:


> Freeman was an mid-grade brand back in the day. Advertised heavily. Some that I've seen were decent quality but don't expect Florsheim Imperial grade here. Lots of corrected grain. Longwings were 19.95 in the early 60's when Imperials were 31.95.


----------



## a4audi08

I saw a pair of AE Cameron in an 11.5 at a local shop. Looks like they would clean up real nice. There is a very small nick on the back of the left foot but otherwise in very nice condition. If anyone wants I can pick them up for ya. They were priced at 15.99.

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/imag1199.jpg/
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/imag1201i.jpg/
https://img812.imageshack.us/i/imag1202.jpg/
https://img710.imageshack.us/i/imag1203a.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops*

Gitman Bros ecru ocbd. Early make - late 1970s-early 1980s. Condition is excellent - worn, but no flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 16.5x35
Neck: 16.5
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 35

Price: $22.00/SOLD, PP


BB white pinpoint. Must have been a remainder because of the cut tags. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, not no flaws, stains, etc.

Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 34

Price: $19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB end-on-end. Looks like mid-1990s. Condition is excellent - no flaws.

Tagged: 16x33
Neck: 16
Chest: 50
Sleeves: 33

Price: $19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB light blue ocbd. Early to mid-1990s. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 16x34 (but sleeves shrank an inch)
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33

Price: $20.00<<23.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers "reds" shorts. Was a remainder from a regular BB store. Cut tags. Condition is very good to excellent - no flaws except the tags.

Waist: 33
Outseam: 19
Inseam: 8.5"

Price: $18.00<<20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## zbix

Drops

1) BB Pink Supima OCBD 17 35 - Excellent Condition $24

https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img6456l.jpg/https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img6457q.jpg/

2) BB Luxury Fit Silver Twill Spread Collar & French Cuffs 17.5 37 - $21

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img6458t.jpg/https://img508.imageshack.us/i/img6459t.jpg/

3) BB Pinpoint BD Ecru 17.5 36 - $18

https://img853.imageshack.us/i/img6460y.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img6461x.jpg/


----------



## brozek

Any interest in an inexpensive pair of J&M tassel loafers in 13M? The color is really fantastic, but they're a little too big for my 12D feet. They measure 12 15/16" long, 3 1/4" across the heel and 4 1/4" across the widest part of the forefoot. They were made in Italy, for what it's worth. I'm asking $30 shipped. Thanks!










https://img863.imageshack.us/i/img29101.jpg/ https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img29111.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img29131.jpg/
https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img29171.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img29181.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Posted two pair of Crockett & Jones for PRL in the Sales Forum - both are 8D


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Lacoste pink polo - size 8 (~XL, 25.5" p2p)
Made in France

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

(sorry for the sunny pics)


----------



## dport86

Spats said:


> Didn't Jake Giddes lose a shoe (or ruin a pair) in his altercation with Roman Polanski at the reservoir in "Chinatown?" After which he mutters something about "losing a new florsheim," this meaning that it had cost him some money (not to mention costing him his pretty nose).


I believe Jake's exact words were: "S-- of a b-----. G-dd-m Florsheim shoe!"


----------



## canuckstyle

price drop on these ties.



canuckstyle said:


> too many ties , help me free up some space and some cash.
> 
> Asking $ 20.00 shipped each for the Talbotts priced to move at 14.00 each or both for 24.00.
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott rep stripe. Red ground with navy blue double stripe.
> 56L X 3.25W, 100% silk
> [/IMG]
> this tie is in great shape the blue stripe is darker than pictured. no snags or stains and only slight wrinkles where it was knotted.
> 
> 2) Robert Talbott rep stripe. khaki/greenish ground with blue double stripe.
> 53L x 3.25W, 100% silk
> 
> another trad classic in great shape, only light wrinkles in knot area no stains. it does have a sort of a abraided sort of a texture it shows in the pictures more than in person. i believe that is the way it was made. but i could be wrong. just wanted to be clear about it.
> 
> 3) mystery maker for Saks 5th ave. Hand made in Ireland of Irish Poplin.
> Black background with gold double, single burgundy stripe.
> 56L X 2.5W
> 
> this tie is in wearable vintage shape ,it doesnt seem to have any inner lining so it is basically unstructured. no wrinkles to speak of but the lining is slightly worn at the tip. no snags or stains.
> would like to get $ 20.00 for this one too. Price drop $14.00.
> 
> thanks for looking and remember i am open to offers. all prices include shipping to Conus or Canada.
> 
> got a few more rep ties to list soon.


----------



## Spats

dport86 said:


> I believe Jake's exact words were: "S-- of a b-----. G-dd-m Florsheim shoe!"


 Ah yes, thank you for that. In short, he was saying that, if he HAD to go swimming fully dressed, he would rather it had been while wearing his less expensive FREEMAN Shoes. :aportnoy:

So, I offer herewith, once more, these below:



Spats said:


> Economical, made in USA new longwings, maybe just the thing for a young man who isn't sure he likes the style yet, or? $35.00 shipped CONUS to you.
> I wear an 11C or D and these fit snugly but would probably fit me after a trip on a shoe stretcher. My guess is better for a narrow foot or slightly smaller all around such as a 10.5C or D. -Spats


----------



## straw sandals

The Brooks Brothers suit is now gone, but how about $60 for the J Press tweed?



straw sandals said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here are a few things that I bought in hopes of altering for my own personal use, but have (for one reason or another) been unworkable. Offers are welcome!
> 
> #1: 1960's Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack suit 39 (L?) $sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This suit is really stunning for a fifty year old piece of clothing. It's a light wool herringbone, undarted (of course), with flat fronted pants that have 2" cuffs. The only flaw I note is a small moth bite .75" from the left cuff. If you're having the sleeves shortened, this will be a moot point. The pants seem to have a pretty long rise; although the inseam is only 30.5, they hang long on me like a modern 31 or 32. Here are the measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 17"
> Sleeves: 25.5
> Total length (top of collar): 31.5
> Chest: 21"
> Lapels: 3"
> 
> Waist: 32
> Inseam: 30
> Outseam: 40.5
> 
> #2: J Press Irish Tweed $60?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting tweed that probably dates to the early 1970's - judging from its older union tag and 4" lapels. It's marked "Boru Tweed" from Jimmy Hourihan. This firm still exists, although they only seem to make upscale capes for women:
> 
> https://www.jimmyhourihan.com/
> 
> As compared with the Harris and Donegal tweeds that I have, it's much softer, with longer fibers. It's really quite lovely, but the fit is all wrong for me. It seems to have been made for a man of my height who is a bit wider in the chest.
> 
> As for flaws, I just noticed that a few threads have become unattached from the bottom buttonhole. This would probably be an easy fix; no fabric is missing. Given the overall quality of this piece, I'm putting it up for $75. I realize that the season for tweed is past us, so offers are certainly welcome.
> 
> Shoulders: 17"
> Chest: 22.5"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length: 30"


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Posted a pair of Black Fleece grain longwings (made by Alden on the 'Grant' last) on the sales forum here. Size 10, which fits roughly equivalent to the Aberdeen in 10.E (with a bit more room) or the AE #7 last in 10E (very similar).


Anyone?

https://img864.imageshack.us/i/blackfleecegrain.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Gitman Brothers Cotton Twill Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

This is a beautiful $150+ shirt that is 100% brand new and freshly unpinned.

Asking $45. *$40.*


*Viyella for Tuttle, L*
I will be posting another Viyella in this size later--a burgundy tartan check--for $25. Very good condition, but the dry cleaner starched it--it'll come out in the first wash. (Take both for $55>>$50.)

A gorgeous shirt also in the $130+ range that is completely brand new. (The colors show up in much higher contrast than in life--especially the overhead pics--the colors are truer in the close ups.)

$40 shipped. *$32.*


*Majer Grey Wool Dress Trousers, 38 (let out to 40")*

Excellent condition, almost like new. Flat-front and cuffed, half-lined in front and a first class year-round staple trad item.

Waist 40", inseam 28" w/ 1.5" cuffs

$30 shipped. *$24.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Take all three 10Ds below for $110 shipped.*

*Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWB Brown, 10D/B*

On a resole, but it is very good one: channeled half sole and full v-cleat heel w/very little wear on it. The uppers are in good shape with the expected mark or two and some minor creasing along the vamp. The pinking at the tongue of the left shoe is also somewhat worn.

$45 shipped. *$35.*


*Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWB Black, 10D/B*

The uppers are in really great shape with only a minor scratch or two, and they are on the original sole, which still has lots of life left, but the heel toplift is worn and will need a tap to stop further wear.

$45 shipped. *$35.*


*Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwing Bluchers, 10 D/B*

These are on a resole, but a good quality one, and the uppers are in really nice shape. Great color and patina, very minimal scratches, no dings, and they should respond well to a Venetian treatment and some good ol' Mac. You'll notice the evidence of very slight cracking along the heel collar.

Only $65 shipped. *$52.*

*New Pics, after a wipe and about 10 min brushing:*
(The final few are taken minutes ago with a little daylight since the others were a little dark.)
https://s1013.photobucket.com/album...B 10D/After/?action=view&current=DSC01627.jpg

Before:


*BB OCBD, 16-3*

This is in excellent shape, and, although I don't usually pick up the ones that aren't Makers, USA, or Jamaica, I had to get this one because it is identical to those excellent vintage ones with the unlined collar and cuffs and the nice curve to the collar that makes for that characteristic roll. Find similar in 15-2 and let me know!

$20 shipped. *$18.*


*Torino Wool Surcingle, 36*

Light wear and in an uncommon color Torino apparently calls "Nautical".

$16 shipped. *$10.*


*More Goods:*

*Allen Edmonds Black Patent Derby, 10.5C*

Fewer than five wearings, I'd guess. Excellent condition.

$85 shipped. *$74.*


*NWOB Sperry Moosehide Boat Mocs w/Commando Soles, 13M*

These are a unique item--I'm not sure I've seen Sperrys in any kind of exotic leather--but I haven't always been paying attention either. Perhaps they were offered as some sort of commemorative edition... Whoever might know, let me in on it.

$85 shipped. *$65.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lacoste lightweight chinos, 48 (equivalent to 38)*
*Sold.*
____________________________________________________________________________________
*Take what's left below (a beautiful collection of dress trousers, plus a great pair of shorts) for only $55 shipped.*

*Berle Shorts, no marked size. (Measures exactly like the 35 and 36Rs below.)*

Excellent condition, like the rest.

Waist 18.5" (37"), inseam 8"

$20 shipped.


*Reposts:*

*Berle, 35R*

(Light grey windowpane check *sold*) 
Charcoal windowpane check only.

$20 shipped. *$18*

Waist 18.5", inseam 30.5"


*Berle Super 110's Loro Piana, 35R*

18.5" waist, 31" inseam.

*$22 shipped.*


*Berle, 36R*

Dark windowpane check. Beautiful.

Waist 18.5", inseam 31"

$20 Shipped. *$18.*


*Ballin Classic Herringbone, 36*

Waist 18", inseam 31.5"

$20 shipped. *$18.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## maximar

Doctor Damage said:


> Anyone?
> 
> https://img864.imageshack.us/i/blackfleecegrain.jpg/


If only these were my size.


----------



## brozek

Here's a pair of vintage LL Bean loafers in 12D that are just too snug in the toe box for my ridiculous upturned big toes. There's nothing wrong with the shoes and they'd probably fit other 12Ds, but I'm starting to cull things from my closet that don't fit my specific foot anatomy well. I don't know when they stopped, but it looks like Bean no longer makes a casual loafer without the beef roll. These have a true moccasin construction with a stitched channel on the sole (so they're replaceable if you need to). Actual measurements are 12.25" long, 3" heel width, 4 3/8" forefoot width. I'm asking $30 shipped (priority, with delivery confirmation). Thanks!

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img29421.jpg/ https://img857.imageshack.us/i/img29401.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img29381.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Doctor Damage said:


> Anyone?
> 
> https://img864.imageshack.us/i/blackfleecegrain.jpg/


Throw those up on Style Forum and they'll sell at your price pretty quickly.


----------



## Steve Smith

Brooks Brothers Black Fleece White Nubuck/ Black Calf Shoes. Made in England. 10.5D. $220.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Madras and more! Shirts and shorts! J. Press, Brooks, Bullock & Jones, Gitman, more!*

*MADRAS, MADRAS, and MORE MADRAS--PLUS IVY OTHER SHIRTS!*

I have lots of madras shirts and some madras shorts to pass on today! *PLEASE NOTE that unless otherwise indicated ALL of the following shirts and shorts are authentic Indian madras*, and *NOT* merely Indian-sourced lightweight cotton plaids.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Beautiful J. Press mustard/tan/green madras*

This is a beautiful, classic, short-sleeve J. Press madras shirt! Size L; chest measures 26". Absolutely excellent condition!

Asking *$28, or offer*

  

*2) Beautiful J. Press purple./blue/white madras*

Another beautiful J. Press madras in excellent condition! Size L; chest measures 25"

Asking *$28, or offer*

  

*
3) J. Press navy/mustard/rose madras shirt*

Claimed!

Another classic Press madras in excellent condition! Size L; chest measures 24 1/2"

Asking *$28, or offer*

  

*4) J. Press mustard/red/navy madras*

Claimed!

This is a stunningly beautiful madras, and one that I might just end up keeping, as it's easily the nicest madras I've seen! (It's not labeled as such, but it's clearly madras.) It's in excellent condition, and a size L; chest measures 25"

Asking *$32, or offer*

  

*5) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*

Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".

Asking *$27, or offer*

  

*6) J. Press seersucker-y long-sleeved summer shirt*

Another beautiful offering from J. Press, this is a terrific shirt that my pictures failed to capture; the close-up by the cuff shows the fabric best. This is in excellent condition. Tagged a size L, and measures 25" in the chest and c.35 1/2 in the sleeve.

Asking *$30, or offer*

  

*7) GORGEOUS J. Press green/purple plaid shirt*

This is beautiful, and the price reflects my leanings towards keeping this! It's in absolutely excellent condition; the sleeve is c. 35 1/2, and the chest is 24". The fabric has a wonderfully soft hand and is suitable for three season wear; it might be a bit too heavy for summer.

Asking *$38, or offer.*

  

*8) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*

A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.

Asking *$25, or offer*

  

*9) Brooks Brothers sports shirt*

Claimed!

Made in India and possibly madras, this is tagged a size L and measures 24" in the chest. It's slightly rumpled from storage--fixed immediately by its first wash--hence in Very Good condition.

Asking *$20, or offer.*

  

*10) Club Room aqua-toned madras*

A lovely madras shirt, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, owing to storage rumpling--fixed immediately with its first wash. Sized a L, but smaller than the other offerings, at 22 1/2" across the chest.

Asking *$18, or offer.*

  

*10) Made in USA Ivy Classic flap-pocket OCBD*

This really is an Ivy Classic! Made in the USA flap-pocket OCBD. In excellent condition. A size L; chest c. 23 1/3, sleeve c.35.

Asking *$25, or offer*

  

*11) Brooks Bros. dusty pink OCBD. 15 1/2-32*

Another lovely trad. classic, but with flaws; a small pulled area on the back left shoulder, as shown, and two pinpricks in the collar. The pinpricks will close up with a laundering, but the shoulder area remains.... If no-one here would like this for the asking price, this will become pocket squares for me!

Asking *$9 shipped*. (Basically, shipping cost.)

   

*12) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*

Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence,

asking just *$12, or offer*

  

*13) Bullock & Jones*

A lovely shirt from the venerable San Francisco store! In excellent condition, this is tagged a size XL this measures 25" across the chest. It's almost certainly madras.

Asking just *$18, offer*.

  

*14) Van Heusen muted madras*

A lovely traditional muted madras, this shirt is in Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's slightly rumpled from storage. It's tagged a size L, and measures 25" across at the chest.

Asking just* $17, offer.*

  

*15) SHORTS! Patchwork madras shorts by Bass. Size 36.*

Size 36 patchwork madras shorts by bass. In Very Good/Excellent condition; no flaws, but I'm always cautious in grading madras! Perfect for the Ivy summer...

Asking *$28, offer*.

   

*16) Land's End madras shirt, size 18-18 1/2*

A lovely madras shirt, in excellent condition!

Asking *$16, offer.*


----------



## CMDC

^Sir, you are beyond cruel. Not even one Medium???!!!


----------



## Pink and Green

Agreed! Intolerable. Although my jealousy runs so hot I may get a large just to console myself around the house during the heat of August.


----------



## cliffc123

*Black Cole Haan Bit Loafers 12d - $25 incl CONUS shipping*

Only wore these a few times. In good (but not great) shape. See photos.

SOLD


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I can pick up a really exceptionally nice Gitman tomorrow that's a medium. It's a very fine cloth in a pattern typical of most madras in a gorgeous combination of colors. It has a pinprick through the back (from those tag guns) and a slight pulled thread on the shoulder, but otherwise it's in great shape.


----------



## hookem12387

GG, I'm sure that would go in half a minute. I'd certainly be amongst the interested.


----------



## Rowdiefan

*Brooks Brothers Blend Olive Green 46R Suit - $35*
For sale here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/73159114/vintage-brooks-brothers-olive-green-46r

Brooks Brothers 1818 label Blend suit in olive green. Suit coat has two button front, two button sleeves and a single vent. Jacket is fully lined.

Measurements are:
Shoulders: 21"
Chest: 23"
Length: 31.25" from bottom of collar
Sleeve: 24.5"

Suit pants are pleated and have no cuff. There is 2.5" of material left to let out.

Measurements are:
Waist - 40"
Inseam - 30.5"
Total length - 41.5" (from waist)​

*E&J Peake Larrimor's Camel Hair Sport Coat 40R - $25*

​ For sale here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/73162522/ej-peake-larrimors-camel-hair-sport-coat

Beautiful 100% camel hair sport jacket made by E&J Peake, sold by Larrimor's. Coat has all leather buttons - two in front and three on each sleeve. Coat has a single vent in back. Jacket is fully lined.

Measurements are:
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Length - 30" (Measurements from bottom of collar)
Sleeve Length - 24.5"

Please let me know if you have any questions. ​
 
​


----------



## closerlook

*I saw a vintage BB bleeding madras 3/2 sack (AKA GRAIL) CLAIMED
- Friendly Neighborhood Trad-Sleuth*

*Alright, so when I went to claim the above for the lucky gentleman who requested it, I saw two more amazing trad sacks.

One is about a 40-42 S/R heather greenish/brown lighter tweed wool sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS. it was $50. Clearly from the 1960s

The other is a Glenn Plaid Brown with Beige overcheck 3/2 sack in Tweed, about a 38 R. It was $55. Also clearly from the 1960s.

I will be hanging out down the street from the store for most of the day, so just let me know if you want either (because sadly neither fits me: (*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Consolidation! Coats, Jackets, Ties! Burberry Trenchcoat! Offers welcome on all!*

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation (and insurance)*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--INCLUDING LOWBALLS!!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC and RARE Burberry Trenchcoat, Made in England for The Scotch House!*

*Claimed!*

*2) LL Bean Flying Tigers A2 leather jacket*

This is the classic leather jacket from LL Bean. Please note that 
*UNLIKE THE CURRENT JACKETS AVAILABLE this one was MADE IN THE USA!*

*From Bean's website:*

"WWII fighter pilots depended on leather flight jackets like this one to keep them warm in unheated cockpits. Ours is inspired by the original Flying Tiger jackets. Made of premium goatskin that remains supple even in below-freezing temperatures. Nylon lining with 100-gram Thinsulate® Insulation olefin/polyester throughout for warmth without weight.

Heavy-duty brass zipper with storm flap keeps out wind and rain. Deep cargo pockets have plenty of room to carry your gear, and side-entry handwarmer pockets offer protection on chilly days. Inside map pocket. The 76% wool/18% nylon/6% Lycra® elastane-blend waistband and cuffs keep their shape, year after year. Snap-down collar. Dry clean by a leather specialist. Fits over a lightweight sweater."

The current cost of these jackets new is $299 and up; the eBay price for used jackets in worse condition than this is around $125, plus shipping.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all apart from some minor lightening around the ridge of the collar. As such, I'm asking *$80, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, OR OFFER!

*Measurements:*

Tagged a L, this jacket is:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 26 1/4









    

*3) AWESOME Fieldmaster jacket!*

*Claimed! (Lucky chap!)*

*4) Swiss-made Spring Boss windowpane jacket Canvassed*

*Avert your eyes!*

Boss tends to get a fairly bad rap here--and with good reason, at full retail. But when it's offered in excellent condition at under $50 shipped (and offers welcome!) it becomes a much better proposition!

This jacket is a lovely Spring jacket in heathery blue, with a terrific windowpane check. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Switzerland, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small white mark on the lining, as shown.

Asking just *$35, or offer.*

Tagged a *38R, but please see measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 (Remember, this is a Boss!)
Length: 29 1/2









    

*5) Zegna Cashmere and Wool jacket Canvassed*

This is wonderful! A classic Zegna in a wool and cashmere blend (the interior tag is too faded to make out the proportions, but it's very, very soft, ad Zegna, so clearly cashmere rich), this is in a terrific dark glen plaid pattern that's perfect for three season wear. It's fully lined, and in Flusser-approved fashion unvented. It's also fully canvassed, and was (of course) made in Italy.

It is rumpled from storage, but that would be immediately fixed with its first dry-cleaning. It also has some minor loose stitching at the bottom of the interior lining. Given these readily fixable issues, though, it's just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

just *$40, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest; 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32









   

*6) Classic flecked herringbone Irish tweed*

This is a classic brown herringbone Irish tweed, flecked with pumpkin orange, sky blue and the occasional peat black. This is a lovely, classic Irish weave! It's also a lovely British cut, being subtly darted with side vents and a two-button closure. It has traditional single-button cuffs--which are becoming harder to find now--and has almost no patina on the buttons. It also features wider than usual interior chest poacher's pockets.

Asking just *$35, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4









   

*TIES!*
*All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted, and all are made in the USA or UK unless otherwise noted!*​
*GROUP 1:*








 
 
 
a) XL JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! $14 > 13
b) Loewe bulls emblematic. Made in Spain. $16 > 15
c) Brooks Brothers pattern. Perfect for Spring! SOLD

*GROUP 2:*








 


 
 

a) Murray Brothers. All wool, Made in Scotland. Beautiful! $15
b) Calvin Klein. Italian lambswool. $12
c) Connemara tweed, Made in Ireland by Millars. Beautiful! SOLD
d) Mad Men wool tie; no maker or keeper. $10

*GROUP 3 *








 
 
 
a) Trad/Ivy classic 65 mohair/35 wool knit. Beautiful burnt rust colour! SOLD
b) Italian wool knit for the tradly Stockbridge Shop. $15
c) Wool paisley by Rooster. SOLD

*GROUP 4*








 
 
 
a) Liberty archival print; all cotton. Perfect for Spring! $14
b) Rooster all-cotton Blackwatch. Minor pilling; Very Good condition. SOLD
c) Rooster silk paisley. $14

*GROUP 5*
 
 
a) NWT Austin Manor Madras tie. SOLD
b) Lord and Taylor Indian Checks; linen and cotton. SOLD 

*GROUP 6*








 
 
a) Sulka. Silk paisley. Increasingly rare! SOLD
b) Viyella paisley. The colours are much deeper and richer than my pictures show.$15


----------



## TweedyDon

*BOWTIES!*

*I'm culling my bows!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *CONUS prices also apply to Canada*. Please add $2 for shipping elsewhere in the world.

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*GROUP 1*












      

a) All silk "split oval" geometric. In excellent condition. $14
b) All silk regimental. Excellent condition. $14
c) All silk flowerbunch, by Liberty for Trimingham's of Bermuda. Liberty, Trimingham's, a bow--a classic trad. triad! Has a very faint watermark on one side (which I attempted to show, but it's almost impossible to see unless you're staring at it and know it's there!), hence just Very Good condition, and so just SOLD
d) Alan Royce of Princeton. Beautiful silk regimental! Excellent condition. $15

*GROUP 2*










      

a) Made in England silk paisley. Very Brideshead Revisited! Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so $10
b) Bolgheri geometric. All silk. Excellent condition. $10
c) Silk geometric. Excellent condition. $12
d) Alan Royce of Princeton. Beautiful red paisley! Excellent condition. $14

*GROUP 3*

 

 

 

a) Alan Royce of Princeton green geometric. Excellent condition; all silk. $12
b) All silk regimental. Excellent condition, except for thread as shown. $14
c) Dove grey silk. In Very Good condition. $12

*GROUP 4*










         

a) Turnbull & Asser; a beautiful bow, quintessentially Turnbull, in excellent condition! Made in England, of course. Claimed
b) A beautiful silk regimental by Key's. In excellent condition. $15
c) Handmade (in Boulder, Co.) Carrot and Gibbs geometric with an interesting button-based adjustment system. Excellent condition! SOLD
d) Handmade silk by Addison on Madison. Excellent condition! $14

*GROUP 5 *

*Please note that the two Brooks Brothers Brooksgate ties offered here are formal SIZED ties! For reference note that my 16 1/2 sized Brooksgate formal white tie measures 33 1/2", so adjust your measurements accordingly for a good fit*.

*The Paul Stuart tie is adjustable!*










      

a) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". In excellent condition. Sized at 32 1/2. Claimed
b) Creamy silk Paul Stuart tie. Conservatively, in Very Good/Excellent condition. $17
c) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". SLIGHTLY (i.e., 1/8") slimmer than (a), but also in excellent condition. Sized at 31 3/4". Asking $16.

*GROUP 6*










   

a) Classic silk by S. Fisher of Burlington Arcade. I believe that they ceased trading in 1998, and so their wares are becoming increasingly hard to find, especially in this (conservatively) Very Good condition. $25
b) Brooks Brothers makers. All silk, and in excellent condition. A beautiful bow! $25


----------



## TweedyDon

*RL Silk sweaters, Irish tweed hat, suspenders, more! UPDATES*

*PRICE DROPS!
*
As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Ralph Lauren XL silk sweaters in preppy pink and green*

These are beautiful sweaters, and perfect for the preppy Spring or Summer evenings that are just around the corner! The pink is in excellent condition; the green is slightly--very slightly--rumpled from storage, and so is in very good/excellent condition.

*Asking $25 each, or $40 the pair--or offer!*

They're both XL, and *measure*:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (with rolled cuffs)
Length: 26 (BOC)









  
  

*2) Sz L Lambswool argyle sweater*

This is a terrific sweater for Spring! It's in excellent condition.
asking *$20, or offer*

Tagged L, and measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length: 25 1/2









 

*3) Ralph Lauren Italian cashmere cableknit*

Another great sweater, this is made from soft and luxurious Italian cashmere yarn, NOT the cheaper Chinese stuff. This has some minor pilling throughout, as is common with cashmere, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking $24, or offer. *

*Tagged XL, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (unrolled at cuff)
Length (BOC): 25









 

*4) 7 1/4 Irish Donegal Tweed Hat*

A great Spring hat that's perfect for strolling your estate as the orchard starts to bloom this is just one size too large for me, or else I'd keep it! Made in Ireland of classic flecked herringbone Donegal tweed, this really is a beauty--my pictures don't do it justice at all. It's in excellent condition. 
*

**Size 7 1/4, or 59.*

*Asking $25, or offer.*









   

*5) Polo Suspenders.*

Made in the USA. In excellent condition! Asking $16, or offer.









 

*6) Red tartan wool scarf.*

No maker or fabric content listed, but clearly this is wool--and a lovely tartan! It's very slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition. It measures 10 1/2 by 52, with 2" of fringe at each end.


Asking *$16, or offer.*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

For sale, City of London Crested Blazer button set. 

6 Large/Coat size
8 Small/Cuff size

Enough for a double breasted blazer. I'm am pretty sure they are from Benson & Clegg, but not 100% sure, they are identical to the photo posted.

SOLD - PENDING PAYMENT


----------



## Steve Smith

First quality Brooks Brothers New With Tag knit ties. Labels are marked to prevent return to BB. Top to bottom, left to right. All are silk except as noted. All are about 2.75-58.

My supply is running low on these ties and I may not be able to get any more. These silk ties shimmer in the light and have a wonderful hand. Colors are vibrant.

*$24 each shipped to US.*

1. Coral w Navy/White
2. Apricot w Navy/White
3. Dk Blue w Blue/White***SOLD OUT***
4. Black w Lt Blue
5. Lt Green w Navy/WhiteSOLD
6. BlackSOLD
7. Lt Green***SOLD OUT***
8. Yellow
9. Apricot***SOLD OUT***
10. Gold Italian WoolSOLD
11. BrownSOLD


----------



## swb120

The following are sold:
1) Traditional blue/white LL Bean Norwegian sweater 
2) Red/white candystripe Brooks Brothers BD - 16.5-34 - Slim Fit 
3) Beautiful light tan/white Alden bucks for Brooks Brothers, size 13D.

Still available:
4) Harris tweed cap, size 7, with gorgeous tweed windowpane pattern. Looks brand new, never worn. Asking $25>*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*.


----------



## zbix

2 Pairs of Bills M2P that I've given up on ever wearing again. Both tagged 34, but see measurements. Great condition, just trying to clear out my "maybe when..." pile.

$30 shipped for either

1) British Khaki 16" Waist, 30" Inseam, 1.25" Cuff



2) Khaki 17" Waist, 31" Inseam, 1.5" Cuff



3) Also have a 34" Alden #8 Shell belt. I only wore it a few times year before last. Sadly, it no longer fits and I'll be buying a newer, larger belt to replace it. A little higher than the average thrift exchange prices, but asking $175.


----------



## DonDraper

AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times. Beautiful shoes but a tad too big.
$60


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Steve Smith your inbox is full. I tried to PM you about the brown BB knit tie.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops and adding the promised Viyella:

*Gitman Brothers Cotton Twill Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*
Sold.

*Viyella for Tuttle, L*

A gorgeous shirt also in the $130+ range that is completely brand new. (The colors show up in much higher contrast than in life--especially the overhead pics--the colors are truer in the close ups.)

$40 shipped. *$30.*


*Viyella Tartan, L*

Starched at the cleaners, but it is in excellent condition otherwise.

$25 shipped. (both Viyellas for $48.)


*Majer Grey Wool Dress Trousers, 38 (let out to 40")*

Excellent condition, almost like new. Flat-front and cuffed, half-lined in front and a first class year-round staple trad item.

Waist 40", inseam 28" w/ 1.5" cuffs

$30 shipped. *$20.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bostonian Crown Windsor Burgundy Shell Cordovan PTB 10.5 C/A*

The shell uppers are in good to very good shape: a few small scratches and scuffs and a bit of extra polish in spots, but nothing that can't be corrected with the right treatment. The soles are solid with lots of life left, and the heel edge is about 50%.

$85 shipped, or offer.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. These are brand new, first quality, but have been marked on the labels to prevent return to BB. Click photos for enlargement.

*All shirts are $45.* All have button cuffs unless otherwise noted.

1. Blue with white stripes, BD collar. 14.5-32 Slim
2. Supima Blue OCBD. 14.5-33 Extra Slim***SOLD***


3. Blue with stripes. Cotton Non-Iron. 14.5-32 Slim 
4. White BD collar with Blue and Green Windowpane Non-Iron. 14.5-32 Slim 
5. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim


6. Pink Supima OCBD. 14.5-32 Regular Fit (which is slimmer than Traditional Fit)
7. Pink Supima OCBD. 14.5-33 Extra Slim
8. White Supima OCBD. 14.5-34.


9. Ecru Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim
10. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim
11. White Supima OCBD. 14.5-34.


12. Blue University Stripe OCBD. 15-32 Extra Slim***SOLD***
13. White with pink & gray checks Non-Iron. 15-34
14. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-33 Extra Slim***SOLD***



15. Country Club Heathered Check Sport Shirt. Small
16. Blue Supima OCBD (Malaysia). Small
17. Multicolor Fun Shirt. Small.***SOLD***
All 3 long sleeve and 14.5-32.5


30. White Cotton 15-32 Extra Slim***SOLD***
31. Puppytooth Black & White Supima non-iron. 15-34 Slim


32. Blue with white stripes cotton BD collar. 15.5-33 Extra Slim
33. Medium Non-Iron Cotton OCBD Non-Iron. Medium Regular Fit (4" trimmer in the chest than Traditional Fit)***SOLD***


Reminder. Egyptian Cotton shirts are part of BB's Luxury Line and fit slimmer than other BB shirts.

34. Egyptian Cotton Blue & Taupe Stripe. 14.5-33.
35. Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim
36. White with Pink & Maroon microcheck Egyptian. 15.5-32 Regular Fit (slimmer than traditional)


37. Blue Supima OCBD. Medium
38. White Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirt. 15.5-32 Slim
39. Orange with white checks Supima. Small Regular Fit (Slimmer than Traditional Fit)


*All shirts below are handpicked seconds with insignificant flaws. $30 each*

131. Blue Supima OCBD. 14.5-31
132. Blue Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Slim
133. Blue Supima OCBD. 14.5-31
134. Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-33
135. 


136. 
137. 
1138. 


Egyptian Cotton Shirts are a mainstay in Brooks Brothers Luxury Line. All Egyptian Cotton are Woven in Italy and Made in the USA. BBLL shirts are cut trimmer than most BB shirts. See their website for details.

Lt Blue with White & Purple stripes Egyptian Cotton, button cuffs. An example of a mill flaw is pictured.
150. 16.5-33
151. 16.5-33
152. 17.5-34


White with Blue Microcheck Egyptian Cotton. French Cuff with Silk Links. Sample mill flaw is pictured.
55. 14.5-32
56. 15-32 Slim
57. 15.5-33 Slim***SOLD***


----------



## Spats

Blue blazer-anyone have one about a size 36 or 37 reg or short for my teenage son? Hopsack a plus. 
Thanks, Spats


----------



## CMDC

MORE DROPS



CMDC said:


> It may be warm now but you'll be glad you bought this next fall...
> Southwick for Eljo's 3/2 tweed sack
> 
> Light blue and green striping.
> 
> Tagged 44R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 31.5
> 
> 2 patch pockets
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Makers yellow must iron ocbd
> Unlined collar
> Made in USA
> 
> 16x35
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White w/blue check pinpoint bd for DC trad shop William Fox & Co.
> Made in USA
> 
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> $18 conus


[/QUOTE]


----------



## closerlook

*1960s Excellent Condition, Amazing Glenn Plaid 3/2 Sack*
Wonderful Tweed Colourway
Wood Buttons
Hooked Vent
I bought this in vain, hoping to make it work. Doesn't quite fit me.

Approximate Measurements:
Chest 21.5in
Shoulders 17.5in
Length boc 29.5in
Sleeve 24.25 +2 (extra)in

$60 Shipped CONUS

*Pendleton Semi-Shaggy wool cardigan*
Simply Beautiful

100 percent SHETLAND

$38 Shipped CONUS

approximate measurements
chest 22in
raglan sleeve (from neck to cuff) 30in
length 28in

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK HOPSACK BLAZER*

Just $70 Shipped CONUS

The approximate measurements I've taken are as follows:
21.5in chest
18in shoulders
29in length from bottom of collar
just under 24in sleeves with 2in to take out

*Jos A Bank 3/2 Sack Hopsack Blazer*

$40 Shipped CONUS

same as above, but by jos a bank and bigger!

Approximate Measurements: 
Shoulders 19in
chest 23in
sleeve from shoulder 26in +2.5in
length 32.5 in


----------



## Nico01

Steve, you have so many great shirts, but none of them my size. Why oh why arent there any 16-35s among those lovely shirts. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## hookem12387

Nico01 said:


> Steve, you have so many great shirts, but none of them my size. Why oh why arent there any 16-35s among those lovely shirts. :icon_headagainstwal


 Because I bought them! I'm having to hide my paypal on those racing stripe knit ties...liked those since they hit the catalog.


----------



## closerlook

*can someone tell me if my links above are working properly ? ^^^^*


----------



## spielerman

closerlook said:


> *can someone tell me if my links above are working properly ? ^^^^*


they worked for me...


----------



## closerlook

great thanks!


----------



## zbix

Some Madras Shorts

1) Vintage Madras from the English Sports Shop Bermuda
Tagged 36, but measure 17.5, 8" inseam - $20

2) Vineyard Vines Patch Madras
Tagged 40 and measure true, 8"inseam - $25


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops and adding a couple of items*

BB white pinpoint. Must have been a remainder because of the cut tags. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, not no flaws, stains, etc.

Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 34

Price: $16.00<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


BB end-on-end. Looks like mid-1990s. Condition is excellent - no flaws.

Tagged: 16x33
Neck: 16
Chest: 50
Sleeves: 33

Price: SOLD


BB light blue ocbd. Early to mid-1990s. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 16x34 (but sleeves shrank an inch)
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 33

Price: SOLD


Lands End long sleeve madras. Made in USA. Excellent condition - no flaws save what's natural to the fabric.

Tagged: XL, but more like a large
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $21.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Orvis blue/white patch madras shorts. The fabric is real madras and the shorts are lined with thin cotton so they're not "see through". Very good condition - worn, but no flaws. Made in India.

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $21.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers Sport navy gingham seersucker shorts. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in Mauritius.

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 19"
Inseam: 8.5"

Price: $21.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

The Polo suspenders, the tweed hat, and the Polo cashmere sweater are now all claimed--thank you!


----------



## TheWGP

Finally time to send these shoes on to better homes! Drops on these!

*5/3 DROPS.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping* (which for shoes is not inconsiderable) so please keep that in mind. Shipping internationally is available as well, just PM me. Payment via paypal, personal payment appreciated.

If you want outsole measurements of a particular pair, PM me and I'll happily provide them. That said, I discourage outsole measurements as an evaluation of sizing for a host of reasons, not least of which is that these are almost all AE's and sizing should be pretty straightforward. I've included sizing notes on the two non-AE pairs, and will be happy to answer any sizing / last questions.

*Questions, trades, offers? PM me! *

All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge! Shoes are in order from smallest size to largest size.

*
1) Allen Edmonds Saratoga burgundy calfskin tassel loafer, brand new never worn, size 8.5AA*. These would likely work for a slightly less narrow 7.5 or 8, obviously. They're in pristine condition, some creasing from shopwear but definitely never even tried on much - the soles are perfect. *Just $55>50>$47 shipped!*



3) Brooks Brothers by Alden #8 shell cordovan wingtips, size 9.5D. Claimed!

*4) Allen Edmonds Grayson in black, size 11AA.* These might fit best for a 10 or 10.5 B/C or something like that - they're spiffy shoes though, in serviceable shape but showing some wear. No issues with the uppers, shoes are still in good shape and will give you years of service. Just $35> *$30 shipped.*



*8) Allen Edmonds Newport in black, size 13C. *These are an interesting loafer, turned out to be just a bit too long for me to handle. Great for casualwear too. Uppers appear to be in great shape, soles & heels have wear but life left in them. *Just $35>$30>$27 shipped. *


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!!*

Big price drop. This is one someone should be all over. I don't know what more you could want in a suit.

*The Ultimate Ivy Suit*
_If you have only one suit, this is The One_.

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece* 3/2 gray sack
Made in USA
Tagged size: 43R (see measurements!)
3/2 sack, 2-button cuff, half-lined, plain front trousers

The only issue is a loose seam at the buttoning point of the trousers. This should be a quick fix when you have the suit altered, or simply wear as-is (see picture).

*NOW $75!* $90 Your price: $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest: 22 7/8"
Shoulder: 18.75"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25 1/8"
Length from boc: 30.5"

Waist: 18.75" (+3" to let)
Inseam: 29.5" (+ 1.5/8" cuffs + 1.25" to let)

 https://img861.imageshack.us/i/img4486.jpg/


----------



## leisureclass

^^ If only that was smaller, what a beauty...


----------



## b-down

price drop and gorgeous Ben Silver shirt

1 left 
Two *white Mercer OCBDs size 16-35 *
$75--->$65 --->$60 each shipped CONUS or $140--->$118 for the pair
Two new shirts direct from Mercer & Sons would run $210.95 with the shipping.
Both are new and unworn. One was tried on and carefully re-pinned, folded, and packed. That shirt has one miniscule flaw (if it can be called that) on the collar that may or may not be of concern. It is a single minor bump/slub in the fabric and can be seen (and not seen) in several photos at different zooms.

more photos here:https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...othes9/mercer/
========================================
*
Ben Silver shirt. Size 16-35, $48*
Used, but not a single flaw and looks barely worn and very well cared for.

more photos here:https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/ben silver shirt/

other items still available in previous posts
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1208416#post1208416
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1207464#post1207464
​


----------



## closerlook

DROPS!



closerlook said:


> *1960s Excellent Condition, Amazing Glenn Plaid 3/2 Sack*
> Wonderful Tweed Colourway
> Wood Buttons
> Hooked Vent
> I bought this in vain, hoping to make it work. Doesn't quite fit me.
> 
> Approximate Measurements:
> Chest 21.5in
> Shoulders 17.5in
> Length boc 29.5in
> Sleeve 24.25 +2 (extra)in
> 
> $60 Shipped CONUS>> $55
> 
> *Pendleton Semi-Shaggy wool cardigan*
> Simply Beautiful
> 
> 100 percent SHETLAND
> 
> $38 Shipped CONUS >> $35
> 
> approximate measurements
> chest 22in
> raglan sleeve (from neck to cuff) 30in
> length 28in
> 
> *VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK HOPSACK BLAZER*
> 
> Just $70 Shipped CONUS >> $65
> 
> The approximate measurements I've taken are as follows:
> 21.5in chest
> 18in shoulders
> 29in length from bottom of collar
> just under 24in sleeves with 2in to take out
> 
> *Jos A Bank 3/2 Sack Hopsack Blazer*
> 
> $40 Shipped CONUS >> $35
> 
> same as above, but by jos a bank and bigger!
> 
> Approximate Measurements:
> Shoulders 19in
> chest 23in
> sleeve from shoulder 26in +2.5in
> length 32.5 in


----------



## TweedyDon

*Some price drops on bowties!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *CONUS prices also apply to Canada*. Please add $2 for shipping elsewhere in the world.

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1*












      

a) All silk "split oval" geometric. In excellent condition. $14 > 13
b) All silk regimental. Excellent condition. SOLD
c) All silk flowerbunch, by Liberty for Trimingham's of Bermuda. Liberty, Trimingham's, a bow--a classic trad. triad! Has a very faint watermark on one side (which I attempted to show, but it's almost impossible to see unless you're staring at it and know it's there!), hence just Very Good condition, and so just SOLD
d) Alan Royce of Princeton. Beautiful silk regimental! Excellent condition. $15 > 14

*GROUP 2*










      

a) Made in England silk paisley. Very Brideshead Revisited! Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so SOLD
b) Bolgheri geometric. All silk. Excellent condition. $8
c) Silk geometric. Excellent condition. $12 > 11
d) Alan Royce of Princeton. Beautiful red paisley! Excellent condition. $14 > 13

*GROUP 3*

 

 

 

a) Alan Royce of Princeton green geometric. Excellent condition; all silk. $12 > 11
b) All silk regimental. Excellent condition, except for thread as shown. SOLD
c) Dove grey silk. In Very Good condition. $12 > 11

*GROUP 4*










         

a) Turnbull & Asser; a beautiful bow, quintessentially Turnbull, in excellent condition! Made in England, of course. SOLD
b) A beautiful silk regimental by Key's. In excellent condition. $15 > 14
c) Handmade (in Boulder, Co.) Carrot and Gibbs geometric with an interesting button-based adjustment system. Excellent condition! SOLD
d) Handmade silk by Addison on Madison. Excellent condition! $14 > 13

*GROUP 5 *

*Please note that the two Brooks Brothers Brooksgate ties offered here are formal SIZED ties! For reference note that my 16 1/2 sized Brooksgate formal white tie measures 33 1/2", so adjust your measurements accordingly for a good fit*.

*The Paul Stuart tie is adjustable!*










      

a) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". In excellent condition. Sized at 32 1/2. SOLD
b) Creamy silk Paul Stuart tie. Conservatively, in Very Good/Excellent condition. $17 > 15
c) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". SLIGHTLY (i.e., 1/8") slimmer than (a), but also in excellent condition. Sized at 31 3/4". Asking $16 > 15

*GROUP 6*










   

a) Classic silk by S. Fisher of Burlington Arcade. I believe that they ceased trading in 1998, and so their wares are becoming increasingly hard to find, especially in this (conservatively) Very Good condition. $25 > 23
b) Brooks Brothers makers. All silk, and in excellent condition. A beautiful bow! $25 > 23


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece* 3/2 gray sack
> 
> *NOW $75!*


Am I reading that right?! If that suit is even remotely close to fitting you, you should get it. A touch of tailoring and you'll have the perfect classic ivy suit.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Clickable thumbnails.

1. Trad Grail Blazer. Lightweight wool Norman Hilton 3 roll 2 sack blue blazer. Single hook vent, two patch pockets. Of course it has those fantastic Norman Hilton logo buttons. Tagged 44R, p2p 23, sh 19, sl 24.5, L 31.25. You may never have another shot at one of these. $60.


2. H. Freeman & Sons Navy Blue wide spaced pinstripe suit. Single vent. 44R. 2p2 23, Sh 19, Sl 25, L 31. Pants are pleated and cuffed. W 39.5, L 30 with 4 inches available. $50.


3. Brooks Brothers Country Club Multi Plaid Sport Shirt. Great springtime colors. This shirt is $168 in the BB catalog. Each of these has a 3/4 inch tear on the INSIDE of the placket. The tear is not visible on the outside of the shirt. I have Large Regular and XL Regular. $35.


4. Mark McNairy New Amsterdam subtle GTH OCBD. A very clean, crisp combination Great quality from a J Press designer. I have this in XS and S. XS is 14-32, P2P 20, S is 15-33 P2P 20.75. If you are interested in buying more than 1 shirt, I have variations with different colors and combinations. $50


----------



## TweedyDon

The Zegna cashmere/wool jacket, the Murray tie, the Calvin tie, and the Viyella paisley have all been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## cliffc123

*Norman Hilton houndstooth sports coat - **$30 shipped CONUS*
2 button sack made for Nordstrom
excellent condition--will need cleaning
no noted flaws
lapped seams
single vent

shoulders: 19
armpits: 22.5
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 24.5


----------



## DFPyne

1. 38W Pleated Berle Madras Shorts 
[$25 Shipped]

2. Bostonian Made in the USA 10R Burgundy Tassel Loafers 
Not the greatest condition, but great to knock around in. Likely worn with socks on, so Near mint footbed.
[$30 Shipped]

3. Britches of Georgetown Graph Check Short Sleeved Pop-Over - Tagged Medium (More Smallish)
Pit to Pit: 21"
[$20 Shipped]

4. Rooster Madras Tie 
[$12 Shipped]

5. 42R Orvis 3/2 Sack Cream Silk Blazer
Kinda a strange beast, but would be great in the summer. Sack silk blazer, patch pockets with no flap. Tailored in the USA.
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31"
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

6. 42R Orivs 3/2 Sack Green Silk Blazer
Just like the one above, just green. Would be great for the summer. Tailored in the USA.
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31" 
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

7. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$20 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

8. Brown Brooks Brothers 346 Large Pima Cotton Polo
[$15 Shipped]

9. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$10 Shipped]

10. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie - 100% Kyoto Silk
This is a super cool emblematic tie, I just have to many and have a general aversion to black
[$10 Shipped]

11. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$20 Shipped]

12. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$15 Shipped]

13. I also have a pair of Brooks Brothers Stone Hudson Advantage Chinos and Blue/Grey Clark Advantage Chinos. They are sized 37W, ~28 Inseam. They are the standard advantage chinos, but if anybody wants picture i'll take them.
[$15 for one, $25 for both]

Brooks Brothers 15.5 -5 Unlined Oxford [SOLD]

As always feel free to make offers, especially on multiple items and PM with any questions.


----------



## cliffc123

*Allen Edmonds Verona 12d bit loafers brown - $150 shipped CONUS

*worn a few times (always indoors), but in great shape. includes original box and felt bags.


----------



## Cardinals5

DFPyne said:


> 3. Britches of Georgetown Graph Check Short Sleeved Pop-Over - Tagged Medium (More Smallish)
> [$20 Shipped]


Hey DF, can we get a chest measurement on the popover?


----------



## DFPyne

Cardinals5 said:


> Hey DF, can we get a chest measurement on the popover?


Just updated the listing. The pit to pit is 21"


----------



## TweedyDon

In addition to the bowties listed above, the following items still remain.

OFFERS WELCOME!

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--INCLUDING LOWBALLS!!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*3) LL Bean Flying Tigers A2 leather jacket*

This is the classic leather jacket from LL Bean. Please note that *UNLIKE THE CURRENT JACKETS AVAILABLE this one was MADE IN THE USA!*

*From Bean's website:*

"WWII fighter pilots depended on leather flight jackets like this one to keep them warm in unheated cockpits. Ours is inspired by the original Flying Tiger jackets. Made of premium goatskin that remains supple even in below-freezing temperatures. Nylon lining with 100-gram Thinsulate® Insulation olefin/polyester throughout for warmth without weight.

Heavy-duty brass zipper with storm flap keeps out wind and rain. Deep cargo pockets have plenty of room to carry your gear, and side-entry handwarmer pockets offer protection on chilly days. Inside map pocket. The 76% wool/18% nylon/6% Lycra® elastane-blend waistband and cuffs keep their shape, year after year. Snap-down collar. Dry clean by a leather specialist. Fits over a lightweight sweater."

The current cost of these jackets new is $299 and up; the eBay price for used jackets in worse condition than this is around $125, plus shipping.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all apart from some minor lightening around the ridge of the collar. As such, I'm asking *$75, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, OR OFFER!

*Measurements:*

Tagged a L, this jacket is:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 26 1/4










    

*5) Swiss-made Spring Boss windowpane jacket Canvassed*

Boss tends to get a fairly bad rap on SF--and with good reason, at full retail. But when it's offered in excellent condition at under $50 shipped (and offers welcome!) it becomes a much better proposition!

This jacket is a lovely Spring jacket in heathery blue, with a terrific windowpane check. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Switzerland, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small white mark on the lining, as shown.

Asking just *$28, or offer.*

Tagged a *38R, but please see measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 (Remember, this is a Boss!)
Length: 29 1/2










    

*7) Classic flecked herringbone Irish tweed*

This is a classic brown herringbone Irish tweed, flecked with pumpkin orange, sky blue and the occasional peat black. This is a lovely, classic Irish weave! It's also a lovely British cut, being subtly darted with side vents and a two-button closure. It has traditional single-button cuffs--which are becoming harder to find now--and has almost no patina on the buttons. It also features wider than usual interior chest poacher's pockets rather than the usual narrow-entry breast pocket.

Asking just *$28, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*TIES!​*
*All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted, and all are made in the USA or UK unless otherwise noted!*​
*GROUP 1:*










 

 

 

a) XL JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! $14 > 13 > 12
b) Loewe bulls emblematic. Made in Spain. $16 > 15 > 14
c) Brooks Brothers pattern. Perfect for Spring! SOLD

*GROUP 2:*

 



 

 



a) Murray Brothers. All wool, Made in Scotland. Beautiful! SOLD
b) Calvin Klein. Italian lambswool. SOLD
c) Connemara tweed, Made in Ireland by Millars. Beautiful! SOLD
d) Mad Men wool tie; no maker or keeper. SOLD

*GROUP 3 *










 

 

 

a) Trad/Ivy classic 65 mohair/35 wool knit. Beautiful burnt rust colour! SOLD
b) Italian wool knit for the tradly Stockbridge Shop. $15
c) Wool paisley by Rooster. SOLD

*GROUP 4*










 

 

 

a) Liberty archival print; all cotton. Perfect for Spring! $14
b) Rooster all-cotton Blackwatch. Minor pilling; Very Good condition. SOLD
c) Rooster silk paisley. $14

*1) Ralph Lauren XL silk sweaters in preppy pink and green*

These are beautiful sweaters, and perfect for the preppy Spring or Summer evenings that are just around the corner! The pink is in excellent condition; the green is slightly--very slightly--rumpled from storage, and so is in very good/excellent condition.

*Asking $24 each, or $42 the pair--or offer!*

They're both XL, and *measu*re:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (with rolled cuffs)
Length: 26 (BOC)










  

  

*2) Sz L Lambswool argyle sweater*

This is a terrific sweater for Spring! It's in excellent condition.

asking *$22, or offer*

Tagged L, and measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length: 25 1/2










 

*3) Red tartan wool scarf.*

No maker or fabric content listed, but clearly this is wool--and a lovely tartan! It's very slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition. It measures 10 1/2 by 52, with 2" of fringe at each end. 

Asking *$13, or offer.*


----------



## swb120

Last call:

Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - 8EE - $75>$70>$65>$60>*$55 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON ALL REMAINING ITEMS!*

*PLEASE NOTE that unless otherwise indicated ALL of the following shirts and shorts are authentic Indian madras*, and *NOT* merely Indian-sourced lightweight cotton plaids.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) Beautiful J. Press mustard/tan/green madras*

CLAIMED!

*2) Beautiful J. Press purple./blue/white madras*

Another beautiful J. Press madras in excellent condition! Size L; chest measures 25"

Asking *$26, or offer*

  

*
3) J. Press navy/mustard/rose madras shirt*

Claimed!

*4) J. Press mustard/red/navy madras*

Claimed!

*5) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*

Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".

Asking *$25, or offer*

  

*6) J. Press seersucker-y long-sleeved summer shirt*

Another beautiful offering from J. Press, this is a terrific shirt that my pictures failed to capture; the close-up by the cuff shows the fabric best. This is in excellent condition. Tagged a size L, and measures 25" in the chest and c.35 1/2 in the sleeve.

Asking *$28, or offer*

  

*7) GORGEOUS J. Press green/purple plaid shirt*

This is beautiful, and the price reflects my leanings towards keeping this! It's in absolutely excellent condition; the sleeve is c. 35 1/2, and the chest is 24". The fabric has a wonderfully soft hand and is suitable for three season wear; it might be a bit too heavy for summer.

Asking *$35, or offer.*

  

*8) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*

A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.

Asking *$22, or offer*

  

*9) Brooks Brothers sports shirt*

Claimed!

*10) Club Room aqua-toned madras*

A lovely madras shirt, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, owing to storage rumpling--fixed immediately with its first wash. Sized a L, but smaller than the other offerings, at 22 1/2" across the chest.

Asking *$16, or offer.*

  

*10) Made in USA Ivy Classic flap-pocket OCBD*

This really is an Ivy Classic! Made in the USA flap-pocket OCBD. In excellent condition. A size L; chest c. 23 1/3, sleeve c.35.

Asking *$22, or offer*

  

*11) Brooks Bros. dusty pink OCBD. 15 1/2-32*

Claimed!

*12) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*

Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence,

asking just *$11, or offer*

  

*13) Bullock & Jones*

*14) Van Heusen muted madras*

A lovely traditional muted madras, this shirt is in Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's slightly rumpled from storage. It's tagged a size L, and measures 25" across at the chest.

Asking just* $16, offer.*

  

*15) SHORTS! Patchwork madras shorts by Bass. Size 36.*

Size 36 patchwork madras shorts by bass. In Very Good/Excellent condition; no flaws, but I'm always cautious in grading madras! Perfect for the Ivy summer...

Asking *$24, offer*.

   

*16) Land's End madras shirt, size 18-18 1/2*

A lovely madras shirt, in excellent condition!

Asking *$14, offer.*

  [/QUOTE]


----------



## swb120

Does anyone have any Ben Silver crested/emblematic ties you are tiring of and may be willing to part with? If so, please contact me!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Brooks formal bowtie has now been claimed--thank you!

UPDATE: So has bowtie 1d, and bowtie 1a.

10 bowties left!


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Would the person who bought this jacket consider selling it? Thanks!



jfkemd said:


> *Harvard Coop tweed 3/2 sack*
> 
> size is marked 37R
> measurements:
> shoulders: 17
> armpits: 20
> length BOC: 30
> sleeves: 23 with 1.5 inches that can be let out
> in great condition except for small spot where the fabric seems to have thinned out
> this is in the left rear--as shown
> not even noticeable
> $35 shipped CONUS or actual shipping outside the country


----------



## MrZipper

*Drop to $30 or offer*



MrZipper said:


> *Jos A. Bank 3/2 Sack Cotton Khaki Suit ~40R*
> 
> Vintage Joseph A. Bank, "Crafted with Pride in the USA", right here in Baltimore, when their clothes were still top quality -- this one is a classic, and a summer staple! This fantastic suit is the whole shebang: 3/2 sack, two button sleeves, hooked vent. Quarter-lined -- lining is in perfect condition; pants are flat front and (currently) uncuffed. The material is unstated, but it is clearly a light-weight cotton, or a cotton blend. Perfect for any warm-weathered occasion.
> 
> There are a few minor issues: two small stains (that more or less blend in) on the left breast near the buttoning point and the bottom. Also some tiny smudges that should easily come out with cleaning. It appears that the jacket has been altered twice -- there are some pinholes on the back side. For the pants: some possible discoloration around the waistband (couldn't get it to show in photos); will be covered by a belt anyway (no buttons for braces). The pants are currently uncuffed, but it appears as though up until very recently they were cuffed to 1". There is some smudging and a larger mark at the current hem that would be covered if the cuffs were put back.
> 
> That paragraph got long, but truly this suit is in very good condition overall, and I am happy to answer any questions.
> 
> https://img830.imageshack.us/i/jab1.jpg/https://img718.imageshack.us/i/jab2.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/jab3.jpg/https://img717.imageshack.us/i/jab4.jpg/https://img228.imageshack.us/i/jab5.jpg/https://img593.imageshack.us/i/jab6.jpg/https://img232.imageshack.us/i/jab7.jpg/https://img858.imageshack.us/i/jab8.jpg/
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Jacket:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest P2P: 22"
> Waist: 21"
> Length (BOC): 31.5"
> Sleeves: 26" +1.5"
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 17" +2" (34")
> Inseam: 31.5" (+2")
> Rise: 12.5"
> Outseam: 42.5"


----------



## Steve Smith

Norman Hilton 44R on previous page sold.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*1. Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*2. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 each shipped CONUS.*

*3. Dexter Made in USA dirty bucks - Size 10 1/2 M*
Great shape, look to be very lightly worn.
    
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

*4. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
Asking $40 shipped CONUS

*5. Lands End Repp Tie - Made in USA*
3.5" wide

If this does not sell by the weekend, I'm putting it up on Ebay with a lot of other ties that didn't sell here.
*Asking $15 CONUS.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

A set of new items...

*1. Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*2. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 each shipped CONUS.*

*3. Dexter Made in USA dirty bucks - Size 10 1/2 M*
Great shape, look to be very lightly worn.
    
*(SOLD)*

*4. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
Asking $40 shipped CONUS

*5. Lands End Repp Tie - Made in USA*
3.5" wide

If this tie does not sell by the weekend, I'm putting it up on Ebay as a lot with some other ties that didn't sell here.
*Asking $15 CONUS.*

*I've also got a navy/green repp tie by Gant that I don't have photos of yet, but I will also sell for $15 or with the LE together for $25. Pictures will be up tomorrow probably.*


----------



## Raul75904

*purchase bill's khakis*



Andy Roo said:


> Bills Khakis M1 button-fly chinos, in khaki. Size 32x31, with 1.5" cuffs. Made in USA, of course. $25 shipped.


i would like to purchase these khakis. how do i do that? :icon_smile:


----------



## Cardinals5

Raul, that post is more than a year old - the khakis were sold long ago. For future reference, to purchase something you just click on the seller's name in the upper left hand corner of the original post and you'll see an option for "private message", which lets you contact the seller directly.


----------



## brozek

Both still available - $25 shipped for either. Thanks!



brozek said:


> Here's a pair of vintage LL Bean loafers in 12D that are just too snug in the toe box for my ridiculous upturned big toes. There's nothing wrong with the shoes and they'd probably fit other 12Ds, but I'm starting to cull things from my closet that don't fit my specific foot anatomy well. I don't know when they stopped, but it looks like Bean no longer makes a casual loafer without the beef roll. These have a true moccasin construction with a stitched channel on the sole (so they're replaceable if you need to). Actual measurements are 12.25" long, 3" heel width, 4 3/8" forefoot width. I'm asking $30 shipped (priority, with delivery confirmation). Thanks!
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img29421.jpg/ https://img857.imageshack.us/i/img29401.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img29381.jpg/





brozek said:


> Any interest in an inexpensive pair of J&M tassel loafers in 13M? The color is really fantastic, but they're a little too big for my 12D feet. They measure 12 15/16" long, 3 1/4" across the heel and 4 1/4" across the widest part of the forefoot. They were made in Italy, for what it's worth. I'm asking $30 shipped. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img863.imageshack.us/i/img29101.jpg/ https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img29111.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img29131.jpg/
> https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img29171.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img29181.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers ties. Labels are marked to prevent return to BB. Top to bottom, left to right. All are silk except as noted. Price includes US shipping.

Slim 100% Silk ties. Wonderful vibrant colors on these. 3 inches wide, 57 inches long. Woven in England, Made in USA. $28.
1. Dark Red
2. Lt Blue
3. Dark Green***SOLD***
4. Dark Navy
5. Purple
6. Blue with Pink stripe
7. Orange with stripes
8. Dark Blue with White stripes***SOLD***
9. Plaid***SOLD***
10. Yellow
11. Royal Blue
















*This may be the end of the line for my supply of these ties, so don't wait.* These silk ties shimmer in the light and have a wonderful hand. Colors are vibrant. All are about 2.75-58. #4 is Italian made and wool. The others are US made silk ties.
*$28 each shipped to US.*
1. Yellow
2. Coral Striped
3. Yellow Striped
4. Gold Italian Wool
5. Apricot Striped


----------



## Orgetorix

Steve, can you post an up-close picture of the weave on one of that first group of ties? It's hard to tell with the way the weave is getting distorted in the current photos.


----------



## a4audi08

1/$10 2/$18

65) Madras 3"
66) Madras 3"
67) Woolen 2"
68) Woolen 2.75"










69) Private CLub wool 3"
70) wool/mohair 2.75
71) woolen 3"
72) untagged 
73) wool 2"









74) BB makers 3.75
75) BB makers 3.75
76) BB makers 3.75
77) von maur 3.75









78) bert pulitzer 3 1/8
79) hathaway 3 1/8
80) ken gordon 3
81) JKhaki 3
82) lazarus 3









83)Abercrombie 3
84) pure sssilk 3"
85) Robert Talbot 3 3/8


----------



## jaredhicks

*Consolidation Thread*

1) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts. Double-pleated. No stains or fraying that I could find. Waist measures 36 inches; outseam 19.5 inches.
Asking $25.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img0837c.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img0838ud.jpg/

2) Barbour sports hat. Sized XL. Very good condition.
Asking $30.
https://img860.imageshack.us/i/img0835y.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img0836az.jpg/

3) Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.

Tagged 41R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
BOC: 30.25"
Trouser waist: 33"
Outseam: 41.5"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $55.
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/

4) Lands End 2B sportcoat. Made in USA of imported fabric: 52/48 silk/wool blend in a black/white pattern with red and blue overcheck. Darted, fully lined, single vent. Like new, with tag, worn only a few times.

Tagged 40R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25" (+ 1")
BOC: 30"

Asking $35 shipped.
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0676u.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img0675i.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0674.jpg/

5) Burgundy PTBs, in excellent condition, made in England by Cheaney (from their "Royal Tweed" line). Only very minor creasing on the uppers and light wear to the soles. Size is marked as 11, on last 44/B. Outsole measures 12.5" long and 4 3/8" wide.

Asking $55 shipped.
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img0715k.jpg/https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img0716u.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0719ac.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img0717ag.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0718p.jpg/

6) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. I bought these new and wore them only about 5-6 times. Size 9.5D.

Asking $35 shipped.
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0727a.jpg/

7) Johnston & Murphy split-toe blutchers. Some scuffs and scratches to the uppers; only light wear to the soles. Size 8.5 D.

Asking $30 shipped.
https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img0720e.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img0721k.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0723ea.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0722myv.jpg/


----------



## HalfLegend

So many ties. All at the same time. :icon_headagainstwal

Why! Why do you tempt me!?


----------



## hookem12387

HalfLegend said:


> So many ties. All at the same time. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Why! Why do you tempt me!?


Good God there are some tempting ties, aren't there? And my job this summer is in house, which means no ties for interns, so I don't even have an excuse.


----------



## HalfLegend

hookem12387 said:


> Good God there are some tempting ties, aren't there? And my job this summer is in house, which means no ties for interns, so I don't even have an excuse.


 Ah I wish I had an excuse to buy ties. My dad grabbed me 3 from Macy's last week (3 for $20 :/ ) so I have no excuse, plus my debate season doesn't start till September so I really have no excuse. But goodness I really want one still!


----------



## closerlook

BURBERRY London 38-40S/R Lightweight wool Micro-Houndstooth Sportcoat
Single Vent
Actual measurements coming in a bit

Was $800 New
$98 Shipped - will not drop, will just go back into closet if not sold.

approximate measurements: 
chest 21in
shoulder 18in
sleeve 22.5in +2in right arm +1in left arm
length from boc 29.5

























*1960s Excellent Condition, Amazing Glenn Plaid 3/2 Sack*
Wonderful Tweed Colourway
Wood Buttons
Hooked Vent
I bought this in vain, hoping to make it work. Doesn't quite fit me.

Claimed.

*Pendleton Semi-Shaggy wool cardigan*
Simply Beautiful

100 % SHETLAND

$38 Shipped CONUS >> $35>> JUST $30!! 

approximate measurements
chest 22in
raglan sleeve (from neck to cuff) 30in
length 28in

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SACK HOPSACK BLAZER*

Just $70 Shipped CONUS >> $65 >> $60!! 

The approximate measurements I've taken are as follows:
21.5in chest
18in shoulders
29in length from bottom of collar
just under 24in sleeves with 2in to take out

*Jos A Bank 3/2 Sack Hopsack Blazer*

$40 Shipped CONUS >> $35 >> JUST $30 shipped!!! 

same as above, but by jos a bank and bigger!

Approximate Measurements:
Shoulders 19in
chest 23in
sleeve from shoulder 26in +2.5in
length 32.5 in

[/QUOTE]

These have never been worn. Both Purchased New.

Silk hunting scene
$50 Shipped >> $45 >> $40 (final drop) // was $125 Retail



















Linen Polka Dot

$50 Shipped>> $45>> $40 // was $125 retail



















Also never worn, black wool knit bb tie.
total beauty.
$50 Shipped >> $45


----------



## a4audi08

BB's and Lands End are $14/ea
Burberry $16
Zegna $20

All prices are shipped to CONUS, will ship elsewhere for actual costs. Please PM address to ship after payment is confirmed. THANKS!

BB 16X34









Lands end 16/16.5 X 35 heavy oxford









BB slim fit 16X32 non iron stretch









BB Bd, 15.5X35 supima cotton









BB 15.5X33 traditional fit point collar









Burberry 16X34 spread collar









BB 16X32 traditional fit point collar non iron









Zegna spread collar sized XL, measured 16.5X35/36.


----------



## SeaGriffin

I grabbed the Glenn Plaid from Closerlook. I've bought before from Closerlook and 'the goods' were as described. Go ahead and buy with confidence.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ Seagriffin is a stand-up guy. thanks!


----------



## DFPyne

1. J. Press for Eddie Jacobs 42L Charcoal Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
This suit is a real beauty. 3/2 Sack, hooked vent, fully lined. Pants flat front, pocket watch pocket, suspender buttons. 
[$75 Shipped]
























Jacket -
Shoulders:19"
Pit to Pit:22"
Length: 33"
Sleeve:25"
Pants - 
Waist:19" x2 (+2" to Let Out)
Length:31" (1.5" Cuff)

1. 38W Pleated Berle Madras Shorts 
[$20 Shipped]

2. Bostonian Made in the USA 10R Burgundy Tassel Loafers 
Not the greatest condition, but great to knock around in. Likely worn with socks on, so Near mint footbed.
[$25 Shipped]

3. Britches of Georgetown Graph Check Short Sleeved Pop-Over - Tagged Medium (More Smallish)
Pit to Pit: 21"
[$20 Shipped]

4. Rooster Madras Tie 
[$12 Shipped]

5. 42R Orvis 3/2 Sack Cream Silk Blazer
Kinda a strange beast, but would be great in the summer. Sack silk blazer, patch pockets with no flap. Tailored in the USA.
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31"
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

6. 42R Orivs 3/2 Sack Green Silk Blazer
Just like the one above, just green. Would be great for the summer. Tailored in the USA.
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31" 
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

7. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$20 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

8. Brown Brooks Brothers 346 Large Pima Cotton Polo
[$15 Shipped]

9. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$10 Shipped]

10. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$20 Shipped]

11. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$15 Shipped]

10. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie [SOLD]

*I am moving on Monday, so any reasonable offer will be accepted. I would rather send these items to a good home then to a good will. A little extra cash wouldn't hurt either. *


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drop on these:

*Bostonian Crown Windsor Burgundy Shell Cordovan PTB 10.5 C/A*

The shell uppers are in good to very good shape: a few small scratches and scuffs and a bit of extra polish in spots, but nothing that can't be corrected with the right treatment. The soles are solid with lots of life left, and the heel edge is about 50%.

$85 shipped, or offer. >No nibbles yet, how's $60 for perfectly good shell?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## hookem12387

^If they were D's I could personally assure that they'd be gone


----------



## Steve Smith

Orgetorix said:


> Steve, can you post an up-close picture of the weave on one of that first group of ties? It's hard to tell with the way the weave is getting distorted in the current photos.


My camera needs natural light to get colors right, but this shows the weave and texture pretty well for the solid ties.


----------



## Steve Smith

*NWT Flat Front Slim Fit Milano Pants $48* Specify by number and size if I have more than one pair of that color. These are hard to get. If you need a larger size LMK what size and color and I will try to get it for you. If you want other cuts (Elliot, Hudson, etc. LMK) If you are waist 35 and below, these are all Milanos that were available to me.
1. Red W30 L30
2. Lt Green W31 L32
3. Khaki
4. Pink W34 L32, 
5. Navy W32 L30 
6. Peach W31 L32


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops*

BB white pinpoint. Must have been a remainder because of the cut tags. Condition is very good to excellent - worn, not no flaws, stains, etc.

Tagged: 16x34
Neck: 16
Chest: 48
Sleeves: 34

Price: $13.00<<16.00<<19.00<<22.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Lands End long sleeve madras. Made in USA. Excellent condition - no flaws save what's natural to the fabric.

Tagged: XL, but more like a large
Chest: 48"
Sleeves: 34"

Price: $18.00<<21.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Orvis blue/white patch madras shorts. The fabric is real madras and the shorts are lined with thin cotton so they're not "see through". Very good condition - worn, but no flaws. Made in India.

Tagged: 36
Waist: 36"
Outseam: 17"
Inseam: 6"

Price: $18.00<<21.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Brooks Brothers Sport navy gingham seersucker shorts. Excellent condition - no flaws. Made in Mauritius.

Tagged: 34
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 19"
Inseam: 8.5"

Price: $18.00<<21.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## Cardinals5

Price Drops - Can't seem to get rid of these jackets

Jos A. Bank 3/2 sack tan cotton jacket. *I'm almost certain this is 100% cotton*. Made when JAB produced great stuff. 3/2 roll, sack, fully lined, 1/2 canvas, 2 buttons on the sleeve, very light padding in shoulders. Made in USA. Condition is perfect. 

No tagged size, but about a 42-43R
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 24.75"
BOC: 31"

Price: $20.00<<34.00<<40.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


A classic Brooks Brothers olive wash'n'wear poplin jacket. 3/2 sack, 2 buttons on the sleeve, single vent, 1/2 lined, patch hip pockets, etc. A perfect summer jacket. Condition is very good - worn, but no flaws.

Tagged: 40L, but more like a 38ML
Chest: 40" 
Waist: 38"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.25"
BOC: 31"

Price: $20.00<<30.00<<35.00


----------



## adt11

Anyone have any 40/41 summer weight suits they're looking to get rid of?


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. These are brand new, first quality, but have been marked on the labels to prevent return to BB. Click photos for enlargement.

*15.5 Shirts to be added later today.*

*All shirts are $45.* All have button cuffs unless otherwise noted.

1. Blue with white stripes, BD collar. 14.5-32 Slim
2. Supima Blue OCBD. 14.5-33 Extra Slim***SOLD***


3. Blue with stripes. Cotton Non-Iron. 14.5-32 Slim ***SOLD***
4. White BD collar with Blue and Green Windowpane Non-Iron. 14.5-32 Slim ***SOLD***
5. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim


6. Pink Supima OCBD. 14.5-32 Regular Fit (which is slimmer than Traditional Fit)
7. Pink Supima OCBD. 14.5-33 Extra Slim
8. White Supima OCBD. 14.5-34.


9. Ecru Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim
10. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim
11. White Supima OCBD. 14.5-34.


12. Blue University Stripe OCBD. 15-32 Extra Slim***SOLD***
13. White with pink & gray checks Non-Iron. 15-34
14. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-33 Extra Slim***SOLD***



15. Country Club Heathered Check Sport Shirt. Small
16. Blue Supima OCBD (Malaysia). Small
17. Multicolor Fun Shirt. Small.***SOLD***
All 3 long sleeve and 14.5-32.5


18. White Supima OCBD 14.5-31 Slim
19. Red University Stripe Supima 14.5-32
20. White with Pale Blue Stripes non-iron 14.5-32 Slim This shirt is white, despite the color my camera puts on it.


21. Ecru Supima OCBD. 14.5-33
22. Pinpoint OCBD Blue with contrast collar. Button cuffs are blue. 14.5-33


23. Pink French Cuff end on end. 14.5-34
24. White Supima OCBD 14.5-34 Slim


30. White Cotton 15-32 Extra Slim***SOLD***
31. Puppytooth Black & White Supima non-iron. 15-34 Slim


32. Blue with white stripes cotton BD collar. 15.5-33 Extra Slim
33. Medium Non-Iron Cotton OCBD Non-Iron. Medium Regular Fit (4" trimmer in the chest than Traditional Fit)***SOLD***


Reminder. Egyptian Cotton shirts are part of BB's Luxury Line and fit slimmer than other BB shirts.

34. Egyptian Cotton Blue & Taupe Stripe. 14.5-33.
35. Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim
36. White with Pink & Maroon microcheck Egyptian. 15.5-32 Regular Fit (slimmer than traditional)


37. Blue Supima OCBD. Medium
38. White Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirt. 15.5-32 Slim***SOLD***
39. Orange with white checks Supima. Small Regular Fit (Slimmer than Traditional Fit)


*Rely on the close up photos for color on 40-45*
40. White Pin Collar French Cuff Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirt. 15-33 Slim
41. Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-33 Extra Slim
42. White with Blue and Taupe Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 15-33 Extra Slim


43. White with Blue stripes. 15-32 Extra Slim
44. Pale blue end on end buttondown. 15-32 Extra Slim
45. White with lavender and blue stripes. 15-32 Slim***SOLD***


46. Red Uni Stripe Supima OCBD 15-31 Extra Slim
47. Blue Uni Stripe Supima OCBD 15-35 Slim


*All shirts below are handpicked seconds with insignificant flaws. $30 each*

131. Blue Supima OCBD. 14.5-31
132. Blue Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Slim
133. Blue Supima OCBD. 14.5-31
134. Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-33
135. 


136. 
137. 
138. 


Egyptian Cotton Shirts are a mainstay in Brooks Brothers Luxury Line. All Egyptian Cotton are Woven in Italy and Made in the USA. BBLL shirts are cut trimmer than most BB shirts. See their website for details.

Lt Blue with White & Purple stripes Egyptian Cotton, button cuffs. An example of a mill flaw is pictured.
150. 15-33
151. 15.5-33
152. 15-34


White with Blue Microcheck Egyptian Cotton. French Cuff with Silk Links. Sample mill flaw is pictured.
55. 14.5-32
56. 15-32 Slim
57. 15.5-33 Slim***SOLD***


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I would be interested in some 15.5-36/37 OCBDs if anyone runs across them.


----------



## Steve Smith

48. White with Blue and Lt Blue windowpane. Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Slim
49. Blue Uni Stripe OCBD Supima. 15.5-32 Extra Slim***SOLD***
50. Pale Blue end on end buttondown. 15.5-32 Extra Slim***SOLD***
51. Blue/White pencil stripe Non-Iron buttondown. 15.5-32 Slim


52. White with blue/lavender/maroon fine stripes Non-Iron. 15.5-33 Slim
53. White/Blue/Maroon Pencil Stripe Egyptian Cotton 15.5-33 Slim
54. Blue Supima OCBD 15.5-33 Extra Slim***SOLD***


55. White with maroon and taupe stripes,French Cuffs with silk links, Egyptian Cotton 15.5-33
56. White with blue microcheck, French Cuffs with silk links. 15.5-33 Extra Slim


----------



## canuckstyle

Gentleman. You can always use another pair of trousers.

These Brooks Brothers pants are in excellent gently used condition. Ready to do service in your wardrobe.

Details
These pants are double pleated front with pockets on the seam. They have buttons for braces.

The waist is tagged as 34 in and measures out to 34 with about an inch and a half to let out. 
The inseam measures to 30 inch and have 1.5 in cuffs. They could be lengthened about an inch maybe more if you lose the cuffs.
They are made in Isreal of 97% wool/ 3% lycra.

The fabric has a nice feel to it, quite light weight suitable for the warmer weather

Both pairs are the same except for colour.One pair Navy Blue , the other grey glen plaid with pale blue grid. Both good staple colours.

Looking to sell them for $30.00 ea shipped US/Canada.

Take them both for $50.00
















https://


----------



## chadn2000

*George W. Bush Vineyard Vines Innaugural Tie*

For those of you longing for the days of W. or just looking for a great collector's piece, here's a Vineyard Vines "W & American Flag" tie made specially for his innaugural address. $45 CONUS. I can send more pictures on demand, but am having trouble uploading/finding the other ones I took. Just let me know if you want some emailed.


----------



## Trad-ish

cenelson43 said:


> For those of you longing for the days of W. or just looking for a great collector's piece, here's a Vineyard Vines "W & American Flag" tie made specially for his innaugural address. $45 CONUS. I can send more pictures on demand, but am having trouble uploading/finding the other ones I took. Just let me know if you want some emailed.
> 
> View attachment 2456


Damn, the TFM in me is saying pull the trigger right now. Lemme get clearance from the wife.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops and a couple more ties

*1. Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*2. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 > $17 each shipped CONUS.*

*3. Dexter Made in USA dirty bucks - Size 10 1/2 M*
Great shape, look to be very lightly worn.
    
*(SOLD)*

*4. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
Asking $40 > $35 shipped CONUS

*5. Lands End Repp Tie - Made in USA*
3.5" wide

If this tie does not sell by the weekend, I'm putting it up on Ebay as a lot with some other ties that didn't sell here.
*Asking $12.50 CONUS.*

6. Gant Green/Blue Repp tie
7. Red Silk Bow Tie with Blue/Green/White stripes - no name


$15 each CONUS


----------



## b-down

price drop on gorgeous Ben Silver shirt and both Mercer shirts sold 
*
Ben Silver shirt. Size 16-35, $48 --->> $43*
Used, but not a single flaw and looks barely worn and very well cared for. Pattern is composed of fine lines of light blue, orange, and yellow. See close-ups. Perfect for summer. I wish it fit!

more photos here:https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/clothes9/ben silver shirt/

 other items still available in previous post
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1208416#post1208416​


----------



## b-down

more price drops

1)Norman Hilton 2 button sack. No tag size, but certainly an extra long. It fits at least the same size as the Brookslinen below. I had this dry cleaned. I wish this was my size. These don't come around often. $65 CONUS shipped --->>$45--->$40

-soft natural shoulders, 2 patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, hook vent, 4 buttons on sleeve. Fully lined. 
-Very good used condition. No stains or holes or other major issues. A minor barely visible wear spot on the bottom below one of the pockets. A couple of very small threads pulls, 1 on the lapel and 1 on the sleeve. Also a few pinhole size white threads showing here and there. And some insignificant staining to the lining which is otherwise in excellent condition. I only mention these details to be thorough and accurate in the description.

Measurements:
shoulders =18 5/8"
chest = 22 7/8"
total length = 35"
length from collar seam = 33 ¾"
arms = 27.5" with 3/4" turned under
waist = 21 5/8" (at narrowest point about 3" above top button)



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...lton%20blazer/
==============================================================

2) 42R Brook Brothers gray herringbone sportcoat. Tagged 42R. Made in the USA Fully lined 
-black and grey
-Very good used condition. No holes or stains Some wear (felting?) right under the armpits from the wool rubbing against itself most likely. This is not at all visible when worn unless you do this :icon_cheers:. Also the vent looks like it might need a stitch or two at the very bottom or alternatively the coat was let out through the back seam.

Measurements:
shoulders =19"
chest = 23"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms = 24" with 1.75" turned under
waist = 21.75" (at narrowest point about 2" above middle button )
$45 CONUS shipped --->$33----->$30



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...20herringbone/
========================================================

3)Polo by Ralph Lauren, Made in USA, "Guaranteed to Wrinkle", unconstructed, 3-2, darted
-Great summer jacket. Want a jacket to use and abuse during a fun filled summer? This is it.
-Tag size is illegible but it might say 42R or 44R
-four buttons on sleeve
-No material listed. Feels and looks like linen, but I'm no expert. Maybe a linen cotton blend.
-Piping on inside edges
- ¼ lined
-three patch pockets
-very soft shoulders with minimal padding
-olive color with natural slubs and variations in color and fabric, but there are also several small stains (which aren't so obvious because of the fabric). But they are there and may come out with a cleaning. Please also note the fading at the top of the right side front dart as well as the fading and wear (worn through in spots but hard to see when worn) around the top of the collar and the small holes on one sleeve end.
Shoulders =19"
chest = 23.75"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms R=23.5" L=24" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 21.75" 
$25 CONUS --->$18--->$17

more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...polo%20llinen/
=====================================================

4) 44 ML Brooks Brothers Makers 3-2 sack herringbone tweed. 
-Made in the USA. 
-Tagged 44 ML (medium long)
- 3/4 lined, two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced sleeve buttons, soft shoulders

Measurements:
-Shoulders =18.75"
-chest = 23"
-total length = 32"
-length from collar seam = 30.5"
-arms 24.25" with 2" fabric turned under
-waist = 21"

This is a gorgeous tweed herringbone. It comes across as a light brown overall but is composed of orange, cranberry, green, brown, and natural (light tan) threads. This is a great coat to pair with a variety of colored ties to pick up on the orange, green, or cranberry. I wish it fit!

It's in excellent condition with no visible wear to the tweed. No holes or stains. Only two minor issues with the lining. Some discoloration to the lining by the armpits and by the back/neck. And about 8" or so of the lining needs to be sewn down to the back on one side. 



$65 CONUS --->$45-->$40
more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...20herringbone/
==================================================

5) Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" 3-2 sack sportcoat
Tag size illegible 4?L
might say 44 Long. 2nd digit is obscured. 
Slubby fabric with natural variations in weave and color
Excellent condition. Very gently worn. No stains or holes. to the fabric. Some insignificant stains on the lining. Looks barely worn. Great summer jacket!
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced buttons on arms

Measurments
Shoulders =18.75"
chest = 23.25"
total length = 33.75"
length from collar seam = 32.5"
arms R=26" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 22.5" at narrowest point

Brooklinen is a lightweight blend of linen and polyester woven exclusively for us in Ireland. This handsome material has the look of linen with the creas-resistance of polyester
see here

$50 CONUS shipped--->$40-->$37

more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...9/brookslinen/
================================================== ==

6) 42R Brooks Brothers Navy 3-2 sack jacket.
-No fabric indicated, but probably a polyester and cotton blend.
-tagged 42R
-very gently worn and in excellent condition with only the slightest of wear on the fabric opposite the flipped button
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams,two spaced button on sleeves

shoulders =18.5"
chest = 22.5"
total length = 31.75"
length from collar seam = 30.5"
arms = 24.5" with 1.5" turned under
waist = 21.75"
$45 CONUS shipped --->$35---->$33

more photos here
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...cotton%20poly/[/QUOTE]


----------



## hookem12387

This space reserved for Oxxford, half-lined hopsack blazer.


----------



## brantley11

I have a pair of Alden Monk Strap #8s that I have been trying to wear for a year now, and they just aren't working. I wear a 10.5 D and these are 11.5 B. They are fine in the width, but just a tad too long. Would anybody be looking to trade with me? PM with possible trades. Thanks


----------



## Steve Smith

Off Season Special. NWT Medium BB Scottish Lambswool Shawl Collar Sweater. P2P 22. Spectacular. $65.


----------



## CMDC

^I have that sweater myself. I love it. Someone should snag it.


----------



## DFPyne

1. J. Press for Eddie Jacobs 42L Charcoal Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
This suit is a real beauty. 3/2 Sack, hooked vent, fully lined. Pants flat front, pocket watch pocket, suspender buttons. 
[$60 Shipped]
























Jacket -
Shoulders:19"
Pit to Pit:22"
Length: 33"
Sleeve:25"
Pants - 
Waist:19" x2 (+2" to Let Out)
Length:31" (1.5" Cuff)

1. 38W Pleated Berle Madras Shorts 
[$20 Shipped]

2. Bostonian Made in the USA 10R Burgundy Tassel Loafers 
Not the greatest condition, but great to knock around in. Likely worn with socks on, so Near mint footbed.
[$25 Shipped]

3. Britches of Georgetown Graph Check Short Sleeved Pop-Over - Tagged Medium (More Smallish)
Pit to Pit: 21"
[$20 Shipped]

4. Rooster Madras Tie 
[$12 Shipped]

5. 42R Orvis 3/2 Sack Cream Silk Blazer
Kinda a strange beast, but would be great in the summer. Sack silk blazer, patch pockets with no flap. Tailored in the USA.
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31"
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

6. 42R Orivs 3/2 Sack Green Silk Blazer
Just like the one above, just green. Would be great for the summer. Tailored in the USA.
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Bottom to Collar: 31" 
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 23"

7. 42L (Fits like 42R) Yale Co-op Tan Herringbone Tweed 
Slightly soiled on sleeve and inside of jacket (see pictures), but still a great piece from a great store long gone. Could also use a good ironing. 
[$20 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 30"
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24"

8. Brown Brooks Brothers 346 Large Pima Cotton Polo
[$15 Shipped]

9. Chipp2 Dog Tie - 4 Inches Wide
Identified as a Chow Chow thanks to Straw Sandals 
[$10 Shipped]

10. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$20 Shipped]

11. Pink Lord Jeff 100% Cotton Saddle Shoulders Sweater - Size Large: Made in USA
[$15 Shipped]

10. Jennings Jones NYC LTD for Gates Aviation Corporation Private Jet Emblematic Black Tie [SOLD]

*I am moving on Monday, so any reasonable offer will be accepted. I would rather send these items to a good home then to a good will. A little extra cash wouldn't hurt either. *


----------



## Spats

*WTB-Blue blazer.*



hookem12387 said:


> This space reserved for Oxxford, half-lined hopsack blazer.


 Navy blue, brass buttons, size 37s! Darted ok. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Steve Smith

^Hookem knows how to build a buzz for his Oxxford.


----------



## closerlook

*Hello all,
I've decided that my new project is going to be to collect ferragamo "scene" ties. 
When the designs are good, I really like them.
I particularly want the kind with the yellow salvatore ferragamo stripe across the tail.
If you have any you'd like to part with, please let me know. I am interested.*

Here is an example:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I need 2-3 tennis sweaters, ideally in smaller sizes. Condition and fabric unimportant (although cotton is preferred). Will consider vest style as well as sleeves. They can have stains, moth holes, etc, so long as they are white/ivory, preferably with burgundy-blue trim. And they must be cheap, very cheap. Thanks.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> I need 2-3 tennis sweaters, ideally in smaller sizes. Condition and fabric unimportant (although cotton is preferred). Will consider vest style as well as sleeves. They can have stains, moth holes, etc, so long as they are white/ivory, preferably with burgundy-blue trim. And they must be cheap, very cheap. Thanks.


I know why. Woof.


----------



## hookem12387

Spats said:


> Navy blue, brass buttons, size 37s! Darted ok. :icon_smile_big:


2 (rather strange) buttons, darted and size 40S.

Sorry, thought I'd have pictures, but I'm at my girlfriend's and her camera isn't working. Will get photos when I get back to Austin


----------



## canuckstyle

Price Drop, Offers Considered



canuckstyle said:


> Gentleman. You can always use another pair of trousers.
> 
> These Brooks Brothers pants are in excellent gently used condition. Ready to do service in your wardrobe.
> 
> Details
> These pants are double pleated front with pockets on the seam. They have buttons for braces.
> 
> The waist is tagged as 34 in and measures out to 34 with about an inch and a half to let out.
> The inseam measures to 30 inch and have 1.5 in cuffs. They could be lengthened about an inch maybe more if you lose the cuffs.
> They are made in Isreal of 97% wool/ 3% lycra.
> 
> The fabric has a nice feel to it, quite light weight suitable for the warmer weather
> 
> Both pairs are the same except for colour.One pair Navy Blue , the other grey glen plaid with pale blue grid. Both good staple colours.
> 
> Looking to sell them for $30.00 ea shipped US/Canada.
> 
> Take them both for $50.00 > Price drop $48.00 or offer on each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> I know why. Woof.


Exactly right. Donors eligible for steep discounts on prints...


----------



## chadn2000

George W. Bush Innaugural Tie--Vineyard Vines


----------



## chadn2000

*George W. Bush Vineyard Vines Innaugural Tie*

Additional Picture....$45 CONUS


----------



## canuckstyle

Interest Check .

Came across a midnight blue tuxedo jacket in size 42L? (not measured yet but pretty sure)

It is jacket only.Shawl collar Cosgrain lapels, single button, worsted wool, half lined. Excellent shape.
Wish it had pants to go with it.

From an old long gone tailor in Toronto.

Just in case someone is looking for something like this, I know I have, this one is the wrong size.


----------



## Spats

Closerlook, your inbox is full.


----------



## JordanW

JordanW said:


> A few random items up for sale.
> 
> Macy's store brand short sleeved India madras shirt *$15 shipped*
> sized XXL, but measures smaller
> Underarm to underarm *26"*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo *SOLD*
> sized medium but measures in between medium and large
> underarm to underarm *23.5"*
> length back of collar to hem *29"*
> 
> PRL Philip Shorts in butter yellow (watch pocket) *$16 shipped*
> waist *38"*
> inseam *7.5"*
> overall length *21"*
> 
> New in poly bag Filson Low Profile Tin Cloth cap size S/M (style 363-TN3M). Found this in a box at my folks' house. Tried it on when I got home and no dice. *$16 shipped*
> Note: This cap is for smaller melons. Not necessarily kid sized but would make a great gift for a son or nephew.


Price drops...


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers ties. Labels are marked to prevent return to BB. , Left to right, top to bottom. All are silk. Price includes US shipping.

*Seven Fold Handmade in US Golden Fleece Ties. These are formidable silk ties. 4 inches wide, 59 inches long. $35.*
1. Pink w White GF
2. Yellow w White GF
3. Green w White GF
4. Gray w White GF
5. Purple w White GF
6. Dk Red GF
7. Burgundy GF
8. Lt Blue GF
9. Gray GF
10. Lt Gray GF
11. Black GF


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Spats said:


> Navy blue, brass buttons, size 37s! Darted ok. :icon_smile_big:


!
Yesterday I thrifted a size 37 oxxford hopsack blazer.


----------



## Sir Cingle

This isn't a clothing item, but I figured it could be of interest:

I have a paperback copy of _The Official Preppy Handbook_ for sale. It's in good condition: no writing on the inside, &c. On Amazon, currently you can't get a used copy of this book for cheaper than $19.50 + shipping. But I'll sell this copy for *$12 shipped in the CONUS*.

Interested? Send me a PM.


----------



## SeaGriffin

*Thomas Pink, Pantherella, Burberry, Brooks Brothers, Harris Tweed, Polo by Ralph Lauren*

Hello,
I uploaded pictures and they seem a bit big...so I am just including links. I bought a couple of the items off members. I don't think I've priced them above what I paid, but if I did, hollar and I'll drop them down to whatever the cost me back then...I can't remember. I hope that they are generally trad enough for the thread.

If you grab more than one thing, I'll knock at least $5 off the shipping. I think I've given fair prices, but I am open to fair offers.

Thomas Pink, Slim Fit, 15 inch collar, French Cuffs, 26 inch sleeves, New Without Tag, 
$90 including shipping
I bought this after Xmas right before the store closes. The tag said it was $180 originally, I got it for $90. Thing is, I didn't quite notice that the collar wasn't a 15.5 until after I washed it. So...my loss, your win. I never wore it. The sleeve is about 26 inches. I'd just like to make my money back: 
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0589.jpg

Pantherella Socks, Large, $18 including shipping
70% Wool, 30% Nylon
The colors are pretty accurate. 
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0586.jpg

Polo by Ralph Lauren M
Light Tan, New with tag, $25 including shipping
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0592.jpg

Brooks Brothers Light Blue Sweater, S, $20 including shipping
100% Lambswool about a 27.5 inch sleeve and about the same in length
It has been worn, but it is in good condition. 
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0582.jpg

Polo by Ralph Lauren Sweater, S, $15 including shipping
100% Lambs Wool about a 26 inch sleeve and about 28 inches in length
This is also in decent condition. I see a small amount of pilling, though I don't think very much.
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0584.jpg

38R Harris Tweed 2 Button jacket, $40 including shipping
This is a Herringbone with thin columns between them. I see a little blue, some brown, and a little light threads. I guess it is a light brown/tan. The sleeve is 24.25 inchs, the back is 30.5 inches from the bottom of the collar, and the between the shoulders is 18.5 inches.
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...DSCF0595-1.jpg

38R Burberry 2 Button Suit, $75 including shipping
Blue suit, with red and gray thin alternating pinstripes. Has a ticket pocket. The jacket is 30 inches from the bottom of the collar, the shoulder to shoulder measurement is ~17.25 inches, and I feel a little padding in the shoulders. The pants have a waist of 33.5 inches (though the fabric continues around to button shut), the leg is about 31 inches, with cuffs. I just noticed it could be worn with braces. I think the color is closer to the dark picture of the pants.
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0599.jpg 
https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0605.jpg

Thanks, I hope everyone was kind to their mother, if she's still around to hug.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

DROPS!

Brooks Brothers 346 Suits tagged: 37R jackets, 32-inch pants waists, and 31-inch pants lengths. Two-button jackets. The pants are flat front with no cuffs, probably enough material to create a cuff. The suits are gently worn. One suit is navy blue pinstripe, one is charcoal gray pinstripe, one is charcoal gray, and one is navy blue/ blue windowpane. 
$100 per suit or $350 for all four. NOW $90 per suit or $325 for all four.
Chest - 20''
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"
Sleeve - 25" 

































Brooks Brothers 1818 Camel Hair, tagged 38R NWOT, Made in USA = $200 NOW $175
Chest - 20.5"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeve - 25" 









Castaway Cape Codders - 32, Gently worn, retail for $95. = $30









Cole Haan kiltie tassels, burgundy, 9D = $20 - SOLD

LL Bean Wrinkle-Resistant Shirt, gently worn = $20 NOW $18









LONGINES La Grande Classique Presence Men Watch - SOLD
This watch retails for $450-$600. The watch has been worn less than 10 times. Super slim design. Includes box and papers. Guaranteed authentic. = $275.
Dial
White Dial with Roman Numerals. Date Display.
Case
Gold Plated Case
Approx. Case Size (mm)
34.5
Band
Black Leather Strap
Glass
Sapphire
Movement
Swiss Quartz
Water Resistance
30 M / 100 ft / 3 Bar


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> And they must be cheap, very cheap. Thanks.


Looking to buy 'em for peanuts...?


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^^

Not sure, exactly. At this point, I have one for myself and Mrs. 32, plus will-do-in-a-pinch for one of the three mutts. Peanut, being a pug, is impossible, much to my tailor's delight.

This is an early shout-out, I have all summer. Again, I need tennis sweaters, ivory or white (and cable-knit, forgot to mention earlier). Size and condition is irrelevant, although smaller sizes would be better..


----------



## hookem12387

Sorry for the delay on this. It may end up being a better candidate for SF than trad exchange.

Oxxford Hopsack Blazer SOLD (Pending payment)
2 button, darted. If my pricing is way off, please let me now/make an offer. Also note the rather strange buttons. 
Sh: 17.5
P2P: 20.5
Sl: 24 (just short)
BOC: 29


----------



## AlanC

^That's a steal--somebody grab it. I have one very similar, and if this one was slightly bigger I'd buy it. 

And the Oxxford blazer buttons are great.


----------



## hookem12387

AlanC said:


> ^That's a steal--somebody grab it. I have one very similar, and if this one was slightly bigger I'd buy it.
> 
> And the Oxxford blazer buttons are great.


I had no idea those buttons were just what oxxford used. I thought, perhaps, I'd gotten a lower tier one. Glad that's not the case. I certainly don't dislike them, just not what I expected.


----------



## Pugin

^ pm sent on the oxxford


----------



## stant62

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Blazer 42R*

I have for sale a BBGF classic navy blazer - navy hopsack, sack cut, 3-roll-2, 3 patch pockets, quarter-lined, and hook vent. Willing to let it go for $70.










Measurements
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve length: 24"
BOC: 31.25"


----------



## CMDC

Bills M3
Waist 34; Inseam 26
Flat front, no cuff

$35 conus



















Charles Tyrwhitt light blue pinpoint dress shirt
16x36
"Fitted" by which I infer more of a slim fit

$20 conus


----------



## canuckstyle

Guys 
Been trying to make space on the tie rack. So have a look. all these ties are in good shape. they have been worn so none are perfect. But will do the job.
Thought I would start with the repp ties. if some of these go i will post up some others

Only asking $12.00 per tie shipped to Canada or the USA.
they will be mailed to you in an envelope.

Of course will take offers and discount for multiple tie purchase

Thanks for looking and if you need more pics or details just PM me.
David








from L-R 
details are Width in inches/ brand label/ fabric content
1) 3.25 in / wm chealsea / silk
2)2.5 in / saks 5th ave / irish poplin
3)3in / robert talbott / silk
4)3in / ysl/ no content label silk?
5)3in / sandpiper bay /silk










6)3.25 in / no maker label made in england / silk
7) 3.25in / harry rosen/ silk
8) 3.5in / no brand label made in Italy / silk
9) 3 in / southwick / silk 
10) 3.25in / robert talbott / silk.


----------



## maximar

*Allen-Edmonds Cambridge Black Shell Cordovan / E.T. Wright Saddle Shoes*

Not exactly a Thrift find but private stock. :biggrin:








Offers welcome. Here is link on the sales forum:

*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?112011-Allen-Edmonds-Cambridge-Black-Shell-Cordovan-E.T.-Wright-Saddle-Shoes*


----------



## TheWGP

Gents,

Thought I would post a real quick request:

1) Any Bills cut M3, waist 40-42-44
2) Any Bills shorts, any model, waist 42-44.

Interested in seeing what you've got, and possibly trading/purchasing!
Thanks,
Will


----------



## ArtVandalay

CMDC said:


> Bills M3
> Waist 34; Inseam 26
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $35 conus


26 inseam? Is that a typo? Because if that's supposed to be a 36, I'm very interested.


----------



## CMDC

Nope. 26 is correct.


----------



## hookem12387

Would any larger footed trad be interested in some beater black Alden tassel loafers? Size 13d. Let me know and I'll grab them


----------



## Trad-ish

hookem12387 said:


> Would any larger footed trad be interested in some beater black Alden tassel loafers? Size 13d. Let me know and I'll grab them


How much, hookem?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining bows!*

*GROUP 2*










      

a) Made in England silk paisley. Very Brideshead Revisited! Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so SOLD
b) Bolgheri geometric. All silk. Excellent condition. $8
c) Silk geometric. Excellent condition. $10
d) Alan Royce of Princeton. Beautiful red paisley! Excellent condition. $12

*GROUP 3* *TWO STILL AVAILABLE!!*

 

 

 

a) Alan Royce of Princeton green geometric. Excellent condition; all silk. $11
b) All silk regimental. Excellent condition, except for thread as shown. SOLD
c) Dove grey silk. In Very Good condition. $10

*GROUP 4*










         

a) Turnbull & Asser; a beautiful bow, quintessentially Turnbull, in excellent condition! Made in England, of course. SOLD
b) A beautiful silk regimental by Key's. In excellent condition. SOLD
c) Handmade (in Boulder, Co.) Carrot and Gibbs geometric with an interesting button-based adjustment system. Excellent condition! SOLD
d) Handmade silk by Addison on Madison. Excellent condition! $12

*GROUP 5 *

*Please note that the two Brooks Brothers Brooksgate ties offered here are formal SIZED ties! For reference note that my 16 1/2 sized Brooksgate formal white tie measures 33 1/2", so adjust your measurements accordingly for a good fit*.

*The Paul Stuart tie is adjustable!*










      

a) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". In excellent condition. Sized at 32 1/2. SOLD
b) Creamy silk Paul Stuart tie. Conservatively, in Very Good/Excellent condition. $14
c) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". SLIGHTLY (i.e., 1/8") slimmer than (a), but also in excellent condition. Sized at 31 3/4". Asking $14


----------



## a4audi08

Sweaters: $20 ea shipped
Pants: $20 shipped

Burberry Vest, 100% Shetland Wool
Chest: 20.5" across pit
Length: 24"
Shoulders: 15" 
V : 8.5" from top of neck
Opening at bottom: 17"

https://i52.tinypic.com/2s8l2qp.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/13zwcyh.jpg

BB 346 Extra fine merino wool, 3 button sweater fits like S
Chest: 19.5" across
Sleeves: 23.5"
Opening at bottom: 14" elastic
Length from BOTTOM of neck: 23" 
Shoulders: 15"

https://i54.tinypic.com/jze6w1.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/1zovlv5.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/jr8cc3.jpg

J Crew reds, flat front uncuffed
Waist: 33" 
Inseam: 32" + 2" extra 
https://i53.tinypic.com/2j9iqx.jpg


----------



## canuckstyle

update sold ties, still plenty available



canuckstyle said:


> Guys
> Been trying to make space on the tie rack. So have a look. all these ties are in good shape. they have been worn so none are perfect. But will do the job.
> Thought I would start with the repp ties. if some of these go i will post up some others
> 
> Only asking $12.00 per tie shipped to Canada or the USA.
> they will be mailed to you in an envelope.
> 
> Of course will take offers and discount for multiple tie purchase
> 
> Thanks for looking and if you need more pics or details just PM me.
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from L-R
> details are Width in inches/ brand label/ fabric content
> 1) 3.25 in / wm chealsea / silk Sold pending payment
> 2)2.5 in / saks 5th ave / irish poplin
> 3)3in / robert talbott / silk
> 4)3in / ysl/ no content label silk?
> 5)3in / sandpiper bay /silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)3.25 in / no maker label made in england / silk
> 7) 3.25in / harry rosen/ silk
> 8) 3.5in / no brand label made in Italy / silk
> 9) 3 in / southwick / silk
> 10) 3.25in / robert talbott / silk. Sold pending payment


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Navy Pinstriped sack (the good stuff, the Ivy classic)...$45
Sz 42L
Unfortunately the pockets have some repair work at the top (shown in the bottom 2 photos). I still didn't want to let this one pass.
Sh: 18.5 | Sl: 25.5 | P2P: ~21.2 | BOC: 31

Pants are plain front
Inseam: 30 | Outseam: 41 | Waist: 37


----------



## conductor

Some shoes a Blazer and pants to consider:

AE Tassel Loafers 10 D $45 shipped conus


AE "Polo" Saddle Shoes 10 D $45 shipped conus **CLAIMED**


Paraboot (French, handmade) Marked 8 H - sole is 11.25" long. Could use some polish, otherwise good. $45 shipped conus


Ralph Lauren Polo - Dirty Bucks Size 10.5 D - signs of wear, need new laces $25 shipped conus


Blazer - US made, nice hook vent, three button. I suspect it may have been a 3/2 roll and was pressed incorrectly, but that is just a guess. Wool. $40 shipped conus. Probably size 40 (no size tag). Canvased. Length 28.5" from BOC. Sleeve 24" from seam. Chest 22.5. Two buttons on sleeve. 


Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $30 shipped conus


----------



## hookem12387

^^Pm'd re: AE saddles.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ what size are the polo dirty bucks


----------



## conductor

10.5 D on the bucks - updated orignial post as well, thanks.


----------



## conductor

Both AE's are, in fact, size 10 - not 10.5 - sorry, it was late, original post has been updated


----------



## Rowdiefan

Brooks Brothers Made to Measure Tweed 44L - $55+

Brooks Brothers, Made to Measure. This is a tweed coat with blue hues and is in great condition. Two button front and three buttoned sleeves and is fully lined. Made in the USA of imported fabric.

Measurements are:
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 20.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeve Length: 25.25"









In etsy store here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/73781189/vintage-brooks-brothers-made-to-measure


----------



## swb120

Conductor (or do you prefer "Maestro"?) - just sent you a PM on the AE saddles.


----------



## swb120

*Please excuse the non-Trad ties among these vintage Trad and emblematics!*

Most of the ties shown are approx. 3 1/4". Ties 2-4 (Brioni and Lanvin) are approx. 3.5". All are in great condition, except where noted [some are a little wrinkled, but no defects]

*Prices:*
Brioni - $45 shipped
Hermes - $40 shipped (unless noted otherwise)
Talbott/Andover Shop - $30 shipped
Lanvin - $25 shipped
Ferragamo - $20 shipped
Brooks Brothers - $20 shipped

*1-4 Hermes, Brioni, Lanvin*








 
1. Hermes - 7310 EA *SOLD*
2. Brioni
3. Brioni
4. Lanvin

*5-8 - Brooks Bros., Talbott, Andover Shop*








 
5. Brooks Brothers - brown with pink/white/lt. blue/orange stripe
6. Brooks Brothers - red emblematic with sailboats, navy/white stripes
7. Robert Talbott - navy/green
8. Andover Shop (Robert Talbott) - black/silver

*9-12 - Hermes - ALL SOLD*








       
9. Hermes - 7351 PA - *note* small spot in center - see 2nd to last photo - *SOLD* 
10. Hermes - 7383 PA - *note* very small spot in bottom center - see 2nd to last photo - *SOLD*
11. Hermes - 846 EA *SOLD*
12. Hermes - 966 SA *SOLD*

*13-15 Brooks Brothers emblematics*








 
13. Brooks Brothers - silk/poly Christmas emblematic with holly
14. Brooks Brothers - copper emblematic with crossed golf clubs [really distinctive...I've never seen a BB tie like this one before]
15. Unknown maker - emblematic with three whales - I think it's poly. *$10 shipped.*

*16-18 Asian-themed Ferragamo ties - ALL SOLD*









16. Ferragamo - light blue *SOLD*
17. Ferragamo - red *SOLD*
18. Ferragamo - slate blue *SOLD*


----------



## swb120

Brooks Brothers button-down ss made in India madras, size Medium. Beautiful royal blue, green, red, white, yellow.

Asking *$30 shipped*.


----------



## swb120

*Alden #8 shell cordovan wingtips, sz. 11D (Tremont last) ; Allen Edmonds black Sanfords, sz. 10.5*

Some beautiful Trad shoes for your enjoyment...

1. *Alden shell cordovan bal wingtip, model 974, #8 color, Tremont last (similar to Barrie), marked size 11D*, effective size 11.5D. These same wing tip retail for $594 on shoemart. Uppers in very good condition; insoles/outsoles show wear. Good candidate for Alden recrafting in next year or so.

Asking *$185 shipped*.









   

Tom from Leathersole says that the Tremont is similar to the Barrie last: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?76508-Alden-Tremont-Last








2. *Allen Edmonds "Sanford" blucher, black, size 10.5*, in good condition. They have been resoled. Great workhorse dress shoes; will be a good candidate for AE recrafting in a year or so.

Asking *$65 shipped.*









   

3. Like new* Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - 8EE *

*$55 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

^I have developed a taste (addiction) for Hermes ties after thrifting several in the past months. This is very very dangerous.


----------



## ArtVandalay

More drops

*1. Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*2. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 > $17 > $15 each shipped CONUS.*

*3. Dexter Made in USA dirty bucks - Size 10 1/2 M*
Great shape, look to be very lightly worn.
    
*(SOLD)*

*4. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
*Asking $40 > $35 > $30 shipped CONUS*

*5. Lands End Repp Tie - Made in USA*
3.5" wide

If this tie does not sell by the weekend, I'm putting it up on Ebay as a lot with some other ties that didn't sell here.
*Asking $12.50 > $10 CONUS.*

*6. Gant Green/Blue Repp tie*
*7. Red Silk Bow Tie with Blue/Green/White stripes - no name*


*$15 > $13 each CONUS*


----------



## MikeF

Ihope this is an appropriate place for this but here goes anyway: I got offered a great deal on a Submariner today but I don't want to pull the trigger on it until I can sell some other watches. I have a Breitling Navitimer about 15 years old, a Hamilton Khaki Field automatic 8 or so years old and a Seiko SKX007 divers' watch for sale. If anyone here is interested pm me and we will talk. I haven't taken pictures yet but I will tonight sometime. If an offer is reasonable I will sell. 

This is my first real post but I have been around for quite a while and have bought several things from the Exchange thread.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Insoles are marked to prevent return to BB. Click on photos to enlarge.

1. NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Tassel Loafers. *7D*. $210.


2. NWOB Brooks Brothers Dirty Bucks. *7.5D*. $85.***SOLD***


3. NWOB Brooks Brothers White Bucks. *8.5D* is $85, *9D* has smudge near heel (pictured) $75.


4. NIB with shoe bags Peal & Co Made in England Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. Retail is $528. *8D* $210.***SOLD***


5. NIB with shoe bags Peal & Co Made in England White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Retail $528. 8D and 12D. $175


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items! Patch madras shorts, shirts, ties, more!*

*PRICE DROPS!*

I have lots of madras shirts and some madras shorts to pass on today! *PLEASE NOTE that unless otherwise indicated ALL of the following shirts and shorts are authentic Indian madras*, and *NOT* merely Indian-sourced lightweight cotton plaids.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*5) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*

Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".

Asking *$25, or offer*

  

*7) GORGEOUS J. Press green/purple plaid shirt*

This is beautiful, and the price reflects my leanings towards keeping this! It's in absolutely excellent condition; the sleeve is c. 35 1/2, and the chest is 24". The fabric has a wonderfully soft hand and is suitable for three season wear; it might be a bit too heavy for summer.

Asking *$34, or offer.*

  

*8) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*

A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.

Asking *$22, or offer*

  

*10) Club Room aqua-toned madras*

A lovely madras shirt, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, owing to storage rumpling--fixed immediately with its first wash. Sized a L, but smaller than the other offerings, at 22 1/2" across the chest.

Asking *$16, or offer.*

  

*10) Made in USA Ivy Classic flap-pocket OCBD*

This really is an Ivy Classic! Made in the USA flap-pocket OCBD. In excellent condition. A size L; chest c. 23 1/3, sleeve c.35.

Asking *$21, or offer*

  

*12) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*

Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence,

asking just *$11, or offer*

  

*14) Van Heusen muted madras*

A lovely traditional muted madras, this shirt is in Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's slightly rumpled from storage. It's tagged a size L, and measures 25" across at the chest.

Asking just* $15, offer.*

  

*15) SHORTS! Patchwork madras shorts by Bass. Size 36.*

Size 36 patchwork madras shorts by bass. In Very Good/Excellent condition; no flaws, but I'm always cautious in grading madras! Perfect for the Ivy summer...

Asking *$22, offer*.

   

*16) Land's End madras shirt, size 18-18 1/2*

A lovely madras shirt, in excellent condition!

Asking *$14, offer.*

  

*1) Ralph Lauren XL silk sweaters in preppy pink and green*

These are beautiful sweaters, and perfect for the preppy Spring or Summer evenings that are just around the corner! The pink is in excellent condition; the green is slightly--very slightly--rumpled from storage, and so is in very good/excellent condition.

*Asking $24 each, or $42 the pair--or offer!*

They're both XL, and *measu*re:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (with rolled cuffs)
Length: 26 (BOC)










  

  

*2) Sz L Lambswool argyle sweater*

This is a terrific sweater for Spring! It's in excellent condition.

asking *$20, or offer*

Tagged L, and measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Length: 25 1/2










 

*3) Red tartan wool scarf.*

No maker or fabric content listed, but clearly this is wool--and a lovely tartan! It's very slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition. It measures 10 1/2 by 52, with 2" of fringe at each end. 

Asking *$14, or offer.*










*GROUP 1 TIES*










 

 

 

a) Liberty archival print; all cotton. Perfect for Spring! $10
b) Rooster all-cotton Blackwatch. Minor pilling; Very Good condition. SOLD
c) Rooster silk paisley. $12

*GROUP 2 TIES*










 

 

 

a) XL JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! $14 > 13 > 12
b) Loewe bulls emblematic. Made in Spain. $16 > 15 > 14
c) Brooks Brothers pattern. Perfect for Spring! SOLD


----------



## conductor

My feet are the wrong size! So many good pairs of shoes show up here, but nothing for a 13 narrow. Apparently, trads in the day were all a little smaller...


----------



## CMDC

Congrats to whoever bought the Hermes and Ferragamo ties. Now they won't tempt me.


----------



## maximar

Someone please check Steve Smith's stuff on SF! what a great selection. Of course, none on my size, as usual.


----------



## hookem12387

Few shirts for sale. The price is $22 shipped except where noted (1 shirt)

Great, lightweight Sero shirt. 16/33. Made in USA









Troy Shirtmakers Guild SOLD PP









Brooks button down. 15/2. Made in USA. This shirt has been starched before, so you'll likely have to wash that out.









I didn't realize until I got home that this one had a monogram on the cuff. Because of that, you pay whatever it costs me to ship. Size 17/34, Brooks traditional fit


----------



## closerlook

*BILLS:
*35X32.5 + 4in if you take out the cuffs

*$40 >> $35 Shipped CONUS >>$33 >> $31 >> $29 >> $25!!
*

















Small Burberry Blazer

*46 shipped paypal >> 44 >> 42 shipped!>>$34 shipped >> $30!!!
*
approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















My Heavy Weight 1960s Charcoal/Black Skeleton Plaid* 3/2 Sack
*Its about a 40S/R

approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 24in + 1.75in
Length from boc 29in

*$60 >> $55 shipped >> $45 shipped>> $42 >> $37
*


















*Brooks Brothers Black Camel Hair Coat
*tagged 38R
center vent

*$45 Shipped CONUS >> $42 Shipped >>$40 >> $35 Shipped>> $30!! 
*
Approximate Measurements:

Shoulders 18in
Chest 20in
sleeve 23in +2in
length from boc 30in


----------



## conductor

Some items claimed, others remaining:


conductor said:


> Some shoes a Blazer and pants to consider:
> 
> AE Tassel Loafers 10 D $45 shipped conus
> 
> 
> AE "Polo" Saddle Shoes 10 D $45 shipped conus **CLAIMED**
> 
> Paraboot (French, handmade) Marked 8 H - sole is 11.25" long. Could use some polish, otherwise good. $45 shipped conus
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo - Dirty Bucks Size 10.5 D - signs of wear, need new laces **CLAIMED**
> 
> Blazer - US made, nice hook vent, three button. I suspect it may have been a 3/2 roll and was pressed incorrectly, but that is just a guess. Wool. $40 shipped conus. Probably size 40 (no size tag). Canvased. Length 28.5" from BOC. Sleeve 24" from seam. Chest 22.5. Two buttons on sleeve.
> 
> 
> Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $30 shipped conus


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Open to international shipping. PM me.

37. 1818 Fitzgerald dark navy hopsack wool blazer. Two button single vent. Tagged *42R*. Measures P2P 21.25, Sh 18, Sl unfinished, 30.5. $195.


38. 1818 Fitzgerald Dark Windowpane sport coat, 52%Silk 48% Wool. Tagged *40S*. Measures P2P 21, Sh 17.5, Sl 23.75, L 28. $175.


40. Golden Fleece Tan two button single vent sport coat. Pick stitching is beautiful. *44R*, Measures P2P 23, Sh 19.5, Sl unfinished, L 30. $175.


41. New 1818 Regent Gray Double Vent Two Button Staple Suit. Loro Piana fabric, Made in Italy. *Tagged 44R*, Pants 39. P2P23, Sh 19, Sl 25, L30.25. Flat front pants are 39 waist and unfinished length. $295.>>>$280


----------



## Doctor Damage

Offering 1 pair of AE Kenwood unlined penny loafers in light brown colour, size 10E. These are brand new and never worn. The uppers are unlined, amazingly soft, and the colour is almost identical to AE's chili colour. Asking USD$100 to my PayPal, shipping included in price.

Please message me with interest.

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/kenwood1.jpg/https://img853.imageshack.us/i/kenwood2.jpg/https://img845.imageshack.us/i/kenwood3.jpg/


----------



## oldominion

Summer footwear for sale. Proceeds will go towards a pair of Quoddy canoe mocs in cinnamon. Please PM me for photos. I will learn how to upload photos soon, but not today. 

1) LLBean Signature, Casco Bay boat shoes, size 10.5 (fits like a 10.5). Worn a few times, that's it, before deciding my Quoddys were, in fact, more interesting shoes. White boat shoe sole has a few normal signs of wear. (Note: The plain LLBean Casco Bay boat shoe is different from the Signature line.) Asking $45 shipped conus.

2) LLBean Signature, Waxed Canvas Maine Hunting shoe, size 10 (fits like an 11). Only worn a few times. The waxed canvas upper is in perfect condition and definitely built for spring/summer rather than winter use. Sole looks brand new. Asking $85 shipped. 

3) LLBean, canoe moc with Vibram sole, size 11.5 (fits like a 10 or a small 10.5). Made in El Salvador, these appear to be discontinued but are comparable to the current Grand Lake moccasin, in bison. Insole looks great. Would be keeping these if they weren't a tad tight. Asking $35 shipped.


----------



## swb120

A number of American-made suits and sportcoat for sale:

1) *Hickey Freeman "Bespoke," navy pinstripe flannel, approx. size 42R-L* (rely on measurements for fit). Gorgeous suit - tons of handwork, full canvassed, fully-lined, like new condition. 2-button, darted, center vent; pleated pants, cuffed. Top of the line Hickey Freeman. Made in USA.

Asking *$130 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 44-45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 32.5
Sleeves: 24 3/4 (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18 1/4-3/8

Trouser waist: 38 (1 1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 30 (1 1/4" to let out without losing cuffs; if remove cuffs, 4+")
Outseam: 41 1/2
Cuffs: 1 1/2

Photos:








       

2) *Oxxford gray pinstripe, size 38R* (see measurements). Beautiful four-season weight suit. Everyone on SF knows Oxxford quality and the detail and care which go into them. Full canvassed, 2-button, center vent, 1/4 lined, flat front pants, cuffed. Made in USA.

Two small defects/issues: 1) very small snag/hole on sleeve (see photo); 2) snag above center button...looks as if the button was moved, but may be more of a snag. Easy repairs/reweaves, and priced accordingly.

Asking *$75 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 40-41
Waist: 39
Length (BOC): 30 1/4
Sleeves: 23 3/4 (1 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 17 5/8

Trouser waist: 32 (2" to let out)
Inseam: 27 1/2 (1" to let out without losing cuffs; if remove cuffs, 4")
Outseam: 39
Cuffs: 1 1/2

Photos:








    
*defect on sleeve:* 

3) *Southwick gray pinstripe, sz. 38S*. 4-season weight, lovely natural shoulders, 2-button, center vent, flat front pants...beautiful Mad Men-esque suit for a fraction of the price of Thom Browne. Made in USA.

Asking *$75 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 29
Sleeves: 24 (1 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 17 1/4

Trouser waist: 31 (2 1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 27 1/2 (2 1/2") 
Outseam: 37

Photos:








   

4) H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R. 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA.

Asking *$45 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. International shipping OK, PM me. Labels marked to prevent return to BB. *$45 each*

15. White Supima OCBD. 16-36 Slim
16. White with blue windowpane Non-Iron. 16.5-35 Slim
17. White Supima OCBD. 16.5-35 Extra Slim


57. Pink/White Striped Supima (Malaysia) Non-Iron. 15.5-34 Slim
58. White w lavender,maroon,lt blue stripes Non-Iron French Cuffs. 15.5-34 Slim
59. Pale Blue end on end with contrast collar and cuffs, French Cuffs. Am elegant shirt. 15.5-34 Slim


60. Blue Egyptian Cotton Royal Oxford Non-Iron. 15.5-34 Slim
61. Green/White Striped Supima (Malaysia) Non-Iron. 15.5-34 Slim
62. Egyptian cotton Purple with stripes French Cuffs, contrast collar. 15.5-34 Slim


----------



## DonDraper

REDUCTION--$55.00


DonDraper said:


> AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times. Beautiful shoes but a tad too big.
> $60


----------



## closerlook

Check out that Colourway!

The pictures speak for themselves

$60 Shipped CONUS

approximate measurements:

shoulders 17 3/4in

sleeve 25in + 1.5in on right + 2.5in on left

chest 22 in

31in length from boc


----------



## swb120

Brooks Brothers button-down ss made in India madras, size Medium. Beautiful royal blue, green, red, white, yellow.

Asking $30>*$25 shipped*.


----------



## maximar

*PRICE DROP!!!*

PRICE DROP!!! Click link on buttom.


maximar said:


> Not exactly a Thrift find but private stock. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offers welcome. Here is link on the sales forum:
> 
> *https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?112011-Allen-Edmonds-Cambridge-Black-Shell-Cordovan-E.T.-Wright-Saddle-Shoes*


----------



## hookem12387

Of the shirts above, all but the blue checked Brooks Brothers shirt are sold. Thanks (didn't want to quote the whole big post)


----------



## swb120

The regulars know this, but for any newbies, if you see something you like, don't hesitate to make an offer and/or offer a trade! I need to get this stuff out of my house before my wife divorces me, and in the end, all money received from the Thrift is ultimately recycled back to AlanC, Tweedydon, and to other AAAC Trad brethren.


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS!!!*

Most of the ties shown are approx. 3 1/4". Ties 2-4 (Brioni and Lanvin) are approx. 3.5". All are in great condition, except where noted [some are a little wrinkled, but no defects]

*Prices:*
Brioni - $45>*$40 shipped*
Hermes - ALL SOLD
Talbott/Andover Shop - $30>*$25 shipped*
Lanvin - $25>*$20 shipped*
Ferragamo - ALL SOLD
Brooks Brothers - $20>*$16 shipped*

*1-4 Hermes, Brioni, Lanvin*








 
1. Hermes - 7310 EA *SOLD*
2. Brioni
3. Brioni
4. Lanvin

*5-8 - Brooks Bros., Talbott, Andover Shop*








 
5. Brooks Brothers - brown with pink/white/lt. blue/orange stripe
6. Brooks Brothers - red emblematic with sailboats, navy/white stripes
7. Robert Talbott - navy/green
8. Andover Shop (Robert Talbott) - black/silver

*13-15 Brooks Brothers emblematics*








 
13. Brooks Brothers - silk/poly Christmas emblematic with holly
14. Brooks Brothers - copper emblematic with crossed golf clubs [really distinctive...I've never seen a BB tie like this one before]
15. Unknown maker - emblematic with three whales - I think it's poly. $10>*$8 shipped.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Attention!! 

I have a beautiful blue Madras Brooks Brothers long sleeve, button down collar shirt in size SMALL.
I'll try and have pictures and measurements up this evening. Asking $35 shipped CONUS. PM me with initial interest.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bullock & Jones Half-Sleeve, L*

Excellent fabric in excellent condition.
Chest ptp: 26.5"

$25 shipped.


*F.A. MacCluer Madras Half-Sleeve, XL*

Great spring/summer casual shirt in mostly great condition, but I discovered a slight rip at the left collar button while taking pictures. Easy fix, and it won't be visible on wearing.

Chest ptp: 27"

$16 shipped.


*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Very good condition, almost like new, has one small spot on the pocket that looks treatable.

$20 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Shorts, 38*

On seam pockets, two button front closure (nice buttons, at that), and absolutely like new (except for needing a touch-up ironing, as you see).

$24 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Pants, 32/32*

Also in excellent, like-new condition, and like the shorts above I'd say they've never been laundered or worn. Same features.

$28 shipped. (Sold, pp.)


----------



## TweedyDon

MORE PRICE DROPS!



TweedyDon said:


> *PRICE DROPS!*
> 
> I have lots of madras shirts and some madras shorts to pass on today! *PLEASE NOTE that unless otherwise indicated ALL of the following shirts and shorts are authentic Indian madras*, and *NOT* merely Indian-sourced lightweight cotton plaids.
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]
> 
> *5) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*
> 
> Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".
> 
> Asking *$23, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *7) GORGEOUS J. Press green/purple plaid shirt*
> 
> This is beautiful, and the price reflects my leanings towards keeping this! It's in absolutely excellent condition; the sleeve is c. 35 1/2, and the chest is 24". The fabric has a wonderfully soft hand and is suitable for three season wear; it might be a bit too heavy for summer.
> 
> Asking *$34, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*
> 
> A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.
> 
> Asking *$20, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Club Room aqua-toned madras*
> 
> A lovely madras shirt, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, owing to storage rumpling--fixed immediately with its first wash. Sized a L, but smaller than the other offerings, at 22 1/2" across the chest.
> 
> Asking *$14, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Made in USA Ivy Classic flap-pocket OCBD*
> 
> This really is an Ivy Classic! Made in the USA flap-pocket OCBD. In excellent condition. A size L; chest c. 23 1/3, sleeve c.35.
> 
> Asking *$18, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *12) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*
> 
> Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence,
> 
> asking just *$9, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *14) Van Heusen muted madras*
> 
> A lovely traditional muted madras, this shirt is in Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's slightly rumpled from storage. It's tagged a size L, and measures 25" across at the chest.
> 
> Asking just* $14, offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *15) SHORTS! Patchwork madras shorts by Bass. Size 36.*
> 
> Size 36 patchwork madras shorts by bass. In Very Good/Excellent condition; no flaws, but I'm always cautious in grading madras! Perfect for the Ivy summer...
> 
> Asking *$20, offer*.
> 
> 
> 
> *16) Land's End madras shirt, size 18-18 1/2*
> 
> A lovely madras shirt, in excellent condition!
> 
> Asking *$13, offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *1) Ralph Lauren XL silk sweaters in preppy pink and green*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Sz L Lambswool argyle sweater*
> 
> This is a terrific sweater for Spring! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> asking *$19, or offer*
> 
> Tagged L, and measures:
> 
> Chest: 24 1/2
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 25 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Red tartan wool scarf.*
> 
> No maker or fabric content listed, but clearly this is wool--and a lovely tartan! It's very slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition. It measures 10 1/2 by 52, with 2" of fringe at each end.
> 
> Asking *$12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 1 TIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Liberty archival print; all cotton. Perfect for Spring! $10
> b) Rooster all-cotton Blackwatch. Minor pilling; Very Good condition. SOLD
> c) Rooster silk paisley. $11
> 
> *GROUP 2 TIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) XL JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! $11
> b) Loewe bulls emblematic. Made in Spain. $13
> c) Brooks Brothers pattern. Perfect for Spring! SOLD


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Orvis Reds, 42*

Broken-in and just starting to look like they should.
Measure true-to-size.

$16 shipped.


*Lands End Legacy Chinos (two pair), 33*

They've been given a light starch at the cleaners, but they are in excellent shape.

Inseam 28". Waist measures true-to-size (16.5")

$18 each, or $32 shipped for both.


*Chaleston Khakis Madras Slacks, 32R*

Made by Berle, fully-lined in a white cotton madras-type cloth with the right details throughout, and absolutely like-new.

Measure true-to-size in the waist, inseam 30" with a couple inches to let if necessary.

$24 shipped.


*LL Bean Saddle Oxfords, 9 1/2 M*

Unobjectionable beater saddles for casual outings and whatnot. Tried on, but they are basically brand new.

$45 shipped.


----------



## JordanW

JordanW said:


> A few random items up for sale.
> 
> PRL Philip Shorts in butter yellow (watch pocket) *$15 shipped*
> waist *38"*
> inseam *7.5"*
> overall length *21"*
> 
> New in poly bag Filson Low Profile Tin Cloth cap size S/M (style 363-TN3M). Found this in a box at my folks' house. Tried it on when I got home and no dice. *$15 shipped*
> Note: This cap is for smaller melons. Not necessarily kid sized but would make a great gift for a son or nephew.


Two items left...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills Khakis Blue Jeans, marked 38/34 (but measure 40/31)*

Stonewashed denim, like new.

$25 shipped.


*Bills Canvas M2, 40*

Good broken-in condition.
Waist measures true, inseam 30".

$26 shipped.


*Bills Khakis Poplin M2P, 40*

Good broken-in condition.
Waist measures true, inseam 30".

$24 shipped.


*Filson Chinos, 40 (taken in to 39")*

Very good condition.
Inseam 32".

$24 shipped.


*Charleston Khakis Canvas, 35R (but measures 37")*

Berle made. Really nice trousers that compare well to Bills. Very good condition.
Inseam 31".

$24 shipped.


*Polo Ralph Lauren Reds, 34/30*

Very good condition, nearly new.
Measure true.

$24 shipped.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. International no problem. PM me for price.

*New BB Clark, Elliot and Hudson Pants*
1. Clark Advantage Chinos, white, flat front, straight fit, no cuffs. 35x32. $48.
2. Hudson Brushed Twill, maroon, flat front, relaxed fit, no cuffs. 34x30,34x32,35x30,35x32,36x30,36x32,36x34. $38.
3. Elliot Advantage Chinos, white, pleated, relaxed fit, cuffed. 34x34, 36x34. $48
4. Elliot Brushed twill, khaki, pleated, relaxed fit, cuffed. 40x32. $48.
5. Elliot Twill Khakis, pleated, relaxed fit, cuffed. 36x34. $48









*New Group of Pattern and Stripe Silk Ties. All 3.5x57. $30.*
1. Blue w Yellow/White stripes.
2. Medium Blue w Yellow/White stripes.
3. Yellow w Lt Blue GF
4. Burgundy w Lt Blue Dots
5. Yellow w Blue/White stripes. Same model as #1 but different color combo
6. Blue w Pink/Coral/White Foulard.
7. Green w Gold/Purple stripes repp. 
















New Group of Solid Color Silk Ties. 3.5 wide, 57 long. $30.[/B]
1. Navy Blue
2. Light Blue
3. Silver Gray
4. Maroon 
5. Red
6. Yellow
7. Light Green


----------



## swb120

The Oxxford gray pinstripe, size 38R, is now sold. Alden shell cordovan bal #8 wingtip are also sold.


----------



## hookem12387

Price drop to $40 on that Brooks Golden Fleece 3/2 suit I posted (last pg, 539)


----------



## closerlook

Alden Flexwelt Loafers in Black Lady Calf
7.5E
small scratching at right heel as pictured
In Great Shape 
Extremely Comfortable

$89.00 CONUS










































Polo Ralph Lauren
Leather Soled Driving Moccasin
Made in Italy
Soft Supple Leather
Black

sz. 7 and is true to size

$50.00 CONUS


























H.Freeman and Son
MINT Navy Blue with a touch of Grey 100% Wool Trousers
Braces Buttons installed
MINT condition
Totally Perfect

approximate measurements:
Waist is 18in across
Inseam is 29in + 3in to let out

$50.00 CONUS


























A few pair of Tommy Bahama Pleated Chinos with Cuffs
the first pair is 100% Silk
the other two are 60% Tencel (Bamboo Pulp) and 40%Cotton

all are 33X 30

*$35.00 CONUS*








*$30.00 CONUS*








*$30.00 CONUS*









Polo Ralph Lauren Linen Shirt
Perfect for Summer
Blake Fit, sz. M

$20 CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

*ties*
L-R
Talbott Repp tie made for Littler of Seattle (defunct clothier). 3.25 inches at it's widest--Sold
Vintage from an unknown maker green paisley bow. 2 inches at it's widest --Sold
Facconable Silk Knit in deep purple--$15 shipped
all in excellent condition


----------



## jfkemd

Alan Flusser Cotton Trousers
Forward Pleats
Side tab adjusters
NWT
don't know how much these cost retail
yours for $30 shipped
36 waist
outerseam: 41
inseam: 30


----------



## closerlook

H. Freeman sportcoat is claimed


----------



## closerlook

*Still looking for Ferragamo "scene" ties. If you have any you'd like to part with, please let me know.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on madras and other items!*

*PLEASE NOTE that unless otherwise indicated ALL of the following shirts and shorts are authentic Indian madras*, and *NOT* merely Indian-sourced lightweight cotton plaids.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*5) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*

Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".

Asking *$22, or offer*

  

*7) GORGEOUS J. Press green/purple plaid shirt*

This is beautiful, and the price reflects my leanings towards keeping this! It's in absolutely excellent condition; the sleeve is c. 35 1/2, and the chest is 24". The fabric has a wonderfully soft hand and is suitable for three season wear; it might be a bit too heavy for summer.

Asking *$34, or offer.*

  

*8) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*

A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.

Asking *$21, or offer*

  

*10) Club Room aqua-toned madras*

A lovely madras shirt, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, owing to storage rumpling--fixed immediately with its first wash. Sized a L, but smaller than the other offerings, at 22 1/2" across the chest.

Asking *$14, or offer.*

  

*11) Made in USA Ivy Classic flap-pocket OCBD*

This really is an Ivy Classic! Made in the USA flap-pocket OCBD. In excellent condition. A size L; chest c. 23 1/3, sleeve c.35.

*UPDATE: I measured the collar, and from tip to tip it's 17.5"--so best for a 16/16.5 collar. Also checking its size I think about a 16/16.5-33/34 would work best here. BUT, when measuring the collar I found the start of a fray on the underside of the collar. As such, if you'd like it I'll send it along gratis--just cover the cost of shipping!*

Asking *SHIPPING COST ONLY*

  

*13) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*

Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence,

asking just *$10, or offer*

  

*15) Van Heusen muted madras*

A lovely traditional muted madras, this shirt is in Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's slightly rumpled from storage. It's tagged a size L, and measures 25" across at the chest.

Asking just* $16, offer.*

  

*16) SHORTS! Patchwork madras shorts by Bass. Size 36.*

Size 36 patchwork madras shorts by bass. In Very Good/Excellent condition; no flaws, but I'm always cautious in grading madras! Perfect for the Ivy summer...

Asking *$22, offer*.

   

*17) Land's End madras shirt, size 18-18 1/2*

A lovely madras shirt, in excellent condition!

Asking *$14, offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on bowties--all 8 for $45!*

*ALL EIGHT REMAINING BOWS BOXED AND SHIPPED FOR $45, or offer!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; *CONUS prices also apply to Canada*. Please add $2 for shipping elsewhere in the world.

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 2*










      

a) Made in England silk paisley. Very Brideshead Revisited! Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so SOLD
b) Bolgheri geometric. All silk. Excellent condition. $8
c) Silk geometric. Excellent condition. $10
d) Alan Royce of Princeton. Beautiful red paisley! Excellent condition. $11

*GROUP 3* *TWO STILL AVAILABLE!!*

 

 

 

a) Alan Royce of Princeton green geometric. Excellent condition; all silk. $10
b) All silk regimental. Excellent condition, except for thread as shown. SOLD
c) Dove grey silk. In Very Good condition. $10

*GROUP 4*










         

a) Turnbull & Asser; a beautiful bow, quintessentially Turnbull, in excellent condition! Made in England, of course. SOLD
b) A beautiful silk regimental by Key's. In excellent condition. SOLD
c) Handmade (in Boulder, Co.) Carrot and Gibbs geometric with an interesting button-based adjustment system. Excellent condition! SOLD
d) Handmade silk by Addison on Madison. Excellent condition! $10

*GROUP 5 *

*Please note that the two Brooks Brothers Brooksgate ties offered here are formal SIZED ties! For reference note that my 16 1/2 sized Brooksgate formal white tie measures 33 1/2", so adjust your measurements accordingly for a good fit*.

*The Paul Stuart tie is adjustable!*










      

a) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". In excellent condition. Sized at 32 1/2. SOLD
b) Creamy silk Paul Stuart tie. Conservatively, in Very Good/Excellent condition. $12
c) Formal white pique tie by Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". SLIGHTLY (i.e., 1/8") slimmer than (a), but also in excellent condition. Sized at 31 3/4". Asking $12


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New stuff and drops*

*New items on top...drops on old items.*

*1. Brooks Brothers Madras Shirt*
-Size Small
-Long sleeved
-Button down collar
-Slim Fit
19.5" Pit to pit -- 32" sleeves measured from middle of collar -- 15" collar
 

Asking *$35* shipped CONUS

*2. Ties *
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
c) Brooks Brothers 4"
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25"
c) Hanover 3"
d) Gant 3.5"
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5"
f) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
 

Asking *$15 *each shipped CONUS

*3.Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*4. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 > $17 > $15 > $13 each shipped CONUS.*

*5. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
*Asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 shipped CONUS*

*6. Lands End Repp Tie - Made in USA*
3.5" wide


*Asking $12.50 > $10 > $8 CONUS.*

*7. Red Silk Bow Tie with Blue/Green/White stripes - no name*


*$11 CONUS

8. Hanover Longwings - 9 D/B
    

Asking $40 shipped CONUS
*


----------



## conductor

**DROPS**


conductor said:


> Some shoes a Blazer and pants to consider:
> 
> AE Tassel Loafers 10 D - Dropped, Now $35 shipped Conus
> 
> 
> AE "Polo" Saddle Shoes 10 D $45 shipped conus **CLAIMED**
> 
> Paraboot (French, handmade) Marked 8 H - sole is 11.25" long. Could use some polish, otherwise good. $45 shipped conus NOW $35
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo - Dirty Bucks Size 10.5 D - signs of wear, need new laces $25 shipped **Claimed*
> 
> Blazer - US made, nice hook vent, three button. I suspect it may have been a 3/2 roll and was pressed incorrectly, but that is just a guess. Wool. Dropped - Now $35 shipped conus. Probably size 40 (no size tag). Canvased. Length 28.5" from BOC. Sleeve 24" from seam. Chest 22.5. Two buttons on sleeve.
> 
> 
> Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). Dropped, now $25 shipped conus


----------



## anonymouz

Tan Suede Longwings 8D
brand new
$55 shipped CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

anonymouz said:


> Tan Suede Longwings 8D
> brand new
> $55 shipped CONUS


Maker?


----------



## tonylumpkin

A pair of nice black Alden NSTs, size 9.5 C. These have had an Alden recrafting. That is not to say they couldn't be recrafted again when the time comes, but they still have good wear remaining. The previous owner must have had a small dog that nipped at his heels, as all the issues with the uppers are in that area. Most of the nicks are superficial. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

The Club Room and Van Heusen madras shirts and the Ivy Classic shirt have now all been claimed, as has the Brooksgate pique bow. Thank you!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Size corrected on the Alden NSTs. They are 9.5 Cs.


----------



## CMDC

H Freeman for Lewis and Thomas Saltz of Washington 3/2 sack suit.
Grey w/thin pinstripe
This suit appears to have hardly been worn if at all. Immaculate condition. Fully canvassed.

Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BOC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5
Waist: 36
Inseam: 29
Flat front w/ 1.75 inch cuff

$60 conus




























Gieves and Hawkes Glenplaid 2B sport coat, darted. Excellent condition; no issues whatsoever
Tagged 42R
Single vent
Fully canvased

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5

$45 conus





































English tattersall waistcoat. Cream w/brown and black
No tagged size. I'd guess this would fit someone who wears about a 38R jacket.

Measures 20 inches across widest point in front; 20 inches down back; 22 inches down front from bottom of neck to the V below the last buttonhole.

$25 conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Consolidation and drops:

*Bullock & Jones Half-Sleeve, L*

Excellent fabric in excellent condition.
Chest ptp: 26.5"

$25 shipped. *$22.*


*F.A. MacCluer Madras Half-Sleeve, XL*

Great spring/summer casual shirt in mostly great condition, but I discovered a slight rip at the left collar button while taking pictures. Easy fix, and it won't be visible on wearing.

Chest ptp: 27"

$16 shipped. *$12.*


*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Very good condition, almost like new, has one small spot on the pocket that looks treatable.

$20 shipped. *$18.*


*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Shorts, 38*

On seam pockets, two button front closure (nice buttons, at that), and absolutely like new (except for needing a touch-up ironing, as you see).

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*Bills Khakis Blue Jeans, marked 38/34 (but measure 40/31)*

Stonewashed denim, like new.

$25 shipped. *$22.*


*Bills Khakis Poplin M2P, 40*

Good broken-in condition.
Waist measures true, inseam 30".

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*Filson Chinos, 40 (taken in to 39")*

Very good condition.
Inseam 32".

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*Charleston Khakis Canvas, 35R (but measures 37")*

Berle made. Really nice trousers that compare well to Bills. Very good condition.
Inseam 31".

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*Polo Ralph Lauren Reds, 34/30*

Very good condition, nearly new.
Measure true.

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*Orvis Reds, 42*

Broken-in and just starting to look like they should.
Measure true-to-size.

$16 shipped. *$12.*


*Lands End Legacy Chinos (two pair), 33*

They've been given a light starch at the cleaners, but they are in excellent shape.

Inseam 28". Waist measures true-to-size (16.5")

$18 each, or $32 shipped for both. *$16, and $30.*


*Chaleston Khakis Madras Slacks, 32R*
Sold.

*LL Bean Saddle Oxfords, 9 1/2 M*

Unobjectionable beater saddles for casual outings and whatnot. Tried on, but they are basically brand new.

$45 shipped. *$42.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> *2. Ties *
> Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
> a) Talbot's 4"
> b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" *GONE*
> c) Brooks Brothers 4" *GONE*
> d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
> e) Lands End 3.5"
> 
> 
> *6. Lands End Repp Tie - Made in USA*
> 3.5" wide
> 
> 
> *GONE*


----------



## Keydet

Due to some unfortunate things happening around here I've not had the opportunity to post items for sale lately, and I've acquired quite a collection. I've also noticed that I am perhaps the worst photographer in the universe, so please excuse these terrible pictures. This stuff looks better than my awful photos would suggest.

Shoes:

*Allen Edmonds Ashland*--14D--$50

I picked these up for me, then got some of the Cambridge in shell that fit better and realized I'd not likely wear these often enough to justify keeping them. Very lightly worn. A nice looking shoe in a brown wingtip blucher.




























*Allen Edmonds Ravenna*---10D---$25

Black tassel loafer. These have been partially re-soled. The mark on the bottom in the picture is part of the tag, not a defect. Decent shoes with lots of life left.




























*Cole Haan Bragano "Genuine Crocodile" loafer*_--_9.5M--$55

Black woven and brown crocodile tassel loafers. In great shape. Judging by the wear on the sole, these could not have been worn by their original owner more than once or twice. A little different look. 



























*Cole Haan Bragano "English Calf" loafer*--9M--$45 (both Cole Haans, $70)

Apparently from the same person, as I acquired both at the same place on the same day, these are the same style woven loafers in a brown "english calf". Also in great condition. If the prior owner wore the croc ones 2x, he may have worn these 3.


----------



## anonymouz

tonylumpkin said:


> Maker?


Bass
The model is the "Barret"


----------



## swb120

*Price drops!*

A number of American-made suits and sportcoat for sale:

1) *Hickey Freeman "Bespoke," navy pinstripe flannel, approx. size 42R-L* (rely on measurements for fit). Gorgeous suit - tons of handwork, full canvassed, fully-lined, like new condition. 2-button, darted, center vent; pleated pants, cuffed. Top of the line Hickey Freeman. Made in USA.

Asking $130> *$120 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 44-45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 32.5
Sleeves: 24 3/4 (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18 1/4-3/8

Trouser waist: 38 (1 1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 30 (1 1/4" to let out without losing cuffs; if remove cuffs, 4+")
Outseam: 41 1/2
Cuffs: 1 1/2

Photos:








       

2) *Oxxford gray pinstripe, size 38R* (see measurements). *SOLD*.

3) *Southwick gray pinstripe, sz. 38S*. 4-season weight, lovely natural shoulders, 2-button, center vent, flat front pants...beautiful Mad Men-esque suit for a fraction of the price of Thom Browne. Made in USA.

Asking $75>*$65 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 29
Sleeves: 24 (1 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 17 1/4

Trouser waist: 31 (2 1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 27 1/2 (2 1/2") 
Outseam: 37

Photos:








   

4) H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R. 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA.

Asking $45> *$40 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:


----------



## straw sandals

Gentlemen!

Here are two tweed jackets by unusual New Haven makers.

#1: Arthur Rosenberg Heavy British-style Tweed $60

This jacket is really very lovely. It's made from a heavy (unmarked) tweed and 1/2 lined in thick cotton duck. The jacket is a three-button (horn!), with double vents, hacking pockets, and an extra ticket pocket. It's in great shape, and I reckon that it's from the mid to late 1960's by the union tag and older Rosenberg label. Here are the measurements:

P2P: 21"
Sleeves: 26.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Total Length: 32"





#2 Yale Co-op Light Tweed $sold pp

This jacket is a classic. It's a 3 roll two undarted sport coat in a very light tweed. It's half lined and in great shape (except that a little bit of the lining has come loose). Horn buttons, soft shoulders, the works.

P2P: 22
Sleeves: 24.5
Shoulders: 18.75
Total Length: 31.5


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Anybody looking to sell a 34" solid navy surcingle? If so, let me know.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Dexter USA Pebble Grain Saddle Oxfords, 11 D*

Great overall condition; the heel edge is somewhat rounded.

$50 shipped.


(The F.A. MacCluer Madras Half-Sleeve in my previous listing ^^ is sold.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

Sell me some Polo Regents 15 32/33 or beyond.


----------



## closerlook

BILLS:
35X32.5 + 4in if you take out the cuffs

*$40 >> $35 Shipped CONUS >>$33 >> $31 >> $29 >> $25>> $20!!
*

















Small Burberry Blazer

*46 shipped paypal >> 44 >> 42 shipped!>>$34 shipped >> $30!!!
*
approx measurements:
20in chest
21.5 length sleeve with 2in to let out
shoulders 18 1/2 in
length 28 1/4 in


















My Heavy Weight 1960s Charcoal/Black Skeleton Plaid* 3/2 Sack
*Its about a 40S/R

approximate measurements: 
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 24in + 1.75in
Length from boc 29in

*$60 >> $55 shipped >> $45 shipped>> $42 >> $37>> $35
*


















*Brooks Brothers Black Camel Hair Coat
*tagged 38R
center vent

*$45 Shipped CONUS >> $42 Shipped >>$40 >> $35 Shipped>> $30>> just $25!! 
*
Approximate Measurements:

Shoulders 18in
Chest 20in
sleeve 23in +2in
length from boc 30in
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen Edmonds Berkley brown calf plain toe blucher (similar to Leeds) 10C

Still have some stuff languishing in Etsyville

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatrickinLakeville

Offers welcome. I want to get this stuff out of my house.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price drop*



jfkemd said:


> Alan Flusser Cotton Trousers
> Forward Pleats
> Side tab adjusters
> NWT
> don't know how much these cost retail
> *yours for $30>>25 shipped*
> 36 waist
> outerseam: 41
> inseam: 30


----------



## Patrick06790

Keydet said:


> Due to some unfortunate things happening around here I've not had the opportunity to post items for sale lately, and I've acquired quite a collection. I've also noticed that I am perhaps the worst photographer in the universe, so please excuse these terrible pictures. This stuff looks better than my awful photos would suggest.


More light would help, as would setting the camera to a higher ISO. If your shutter speed is under 1/60 second, chances are the shot will be blurry.

You can also set the camera for incandescent light, or daylight, or fluorescent, for more accurate color.

And if you are shooting closeups use the camera's macro feature.

All of this stuff should be explained in cumbersome detail in the manual.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan unlined LHS. 10 1/2D. Retail is $598. These have been worn, probably one time. I have bags, but no box. $298.


----------



## swb120

Damn, those black LHSs are awesome. I wish they were my size! Those should last about 5...4...3...2...1


----------



## Taken Aback

I wish I had Steve's luck.


----------



## maximar

The day that I will open this thread and I see my size, will be the day. For now, can someone buy those shoes already!


----------



## jamesensor

Despite being a 10.5D, I can't bring myself to buy black loafers. Plus -- I wore my #8s for the first time yesterday. So May would be a brutal credit card bill.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I own black shell shoes. The hues are really interesting. My AE Randolph are developing this neat greenish color under certain light conditions. They look very nice paired with a navy blazer/grey slacks, etc. Go for it folks!


----------



## rabidawg

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I own black shell shoes. The hues are really interesting. My AE Randolph are developing this neat greenish color under certain light conditions. They look very nice paired with a navy blazer/grey slacks, etc. Go for it folks!


Agree. My black shell Alden LWB and AE Randolph get lots of wear. Think black jellybean.


----------



## Steve Smith

Short Sleeve Popovers. 100%Cotton OCBD's. Made in USA. $45
80A. White Medium
80B. White XL
80C. White XXL
81. Blue University Stripe XS
82A. Blue XS
82B. Blue Medium


121. BBBF Red/White/Blue Plaid short sleeve. BB3. $65.
122. BBBF Pink OCBD long sleeve button cuffs. BB0. $65


123. BBBF Blue University Stripe OCBD, short sleeve. BB00. $65.
124. BBBF Blue OCBD, Short sleeve. BB0. $65.
125. BBBF Blue OCBD, Short sleeve, no Black Fleece embroidered on this one. BB2. $65


----------



## srivats

^ Those popovers look grear -- if only they were logo-less <sigh>


----------



## Cuttington III

geez Steve...how many trips do you make to Garland a week???  seriously, you find some gems in there! (at least I'm assuming that is your source)

please leave SOME good stuff for the rest of us within driving distance!


----------



## Cuttington III

I'm looking for the "trad" staple of a navy sack blazer (preferably with patch pockets) in either size 45l or 46l. my beloved vintage Brooksgate is rapidly headed towards beater-ism. anybody? thank you!


----------



## Steve Smith

Cuttington III said:


> please leave SOME good stuff for the rest of us within driving distance!


Don't worry. There is plenty of stuff there.


----------



## straw sandals

Lower price. This is a beautiful jacket. Really.



straw sandals said:


> Gentlemen!
> 
> Here are two tweed jackets by unusual New Haven makers.
> 
> #1: Arthur Rosenberg Heavy British-style Tweed $60 > $50
> 
> This jacket is really very lovely. It's made from a heavy (unmarked) tweed and 1/2 lined in thick cotton duck. The jacket is a three-button (horn!), with double vents, hacking pockets, and an extra ticket pocket. It's in great shape, and I reckon that it's from the mid to late 1960's by the union tag and older Rosenberg label. Here are the measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Total Length: 32"


----------



## conductor

straw sandals said:


> Lower price. This is a beautiful jacket. Really.


Love it! Wish it were in my size! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## closerlook

*Gang,

I have TWO rare Huntington 3/2 sacks in tweed, one herringbone, one broken bone, both tagged 43R. 
Tags are same on both.

approximate measurements
shoulders 19in
pit to pit 22.5in
length boc 30.5
sleeve from shoulder 25

lapped seams
hooked vent

$60 each; $100 for both.


































*


----------



## DonDraper

DonDraper said:


> AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times. Beautiful shoes but a tad too big.
> $60


50 bucks: Final offer before the Bay.


----------



## CMDC

Allen Edmonds Hinsdale in black calf
8.5D

Excellent condition. These have had minimal wear. Uppers in fantastic shape; heels w/minimal wear.

$75 conus





































Ben Silver long sleeve sport shirt
Yellow, orange, and blue on white

15x34

$25 conus



















Lands End orange candy stripe pinpoint bd
I normally don't grab LE's but this is a very nice, made in USA, interesting color combo. Obviously from a higher quality LE era.

16x34

$18 conus



















No name repp bow tie. Excellent condition. No flaws

$10 conus


----------



## swb120

*Price drops!*

Most of the ties shown are approx. 3 1/4". Ties 2-4 (Brioni and Lanvin) are approx. 3.5". All are in great condition, except where noted [some are a little wrinkled, but no defects]

*Prices:*
Brioni - $45>$40>*$35 shipped*
Talbott/Andover Shop - $30>*$25 shipped*
Lanvin - $25>$20>*$17 shipped*
Brooks Brothers - $20>*$16 shipped*

*1-4 Hermes, Brioni, Lanvin*








 
1. Hermes - 7310 EA *SOLD*
2. Brioni
3. Brioni *SOLD*
4. Lanvin

*5-8 - Brooks Bros., Talbott, Andover Shop*








 
5. Brooks Brothers - brown with pink/white/lt. blue/orange stripe
6. Brooks Brothers - red emblematic with sailboats, navy/white stripes
7. Robert Talbott - navy/green
8. Andover Shop (Robert Talbott) - black/silver

*13-15 Brooks Brothers emblematics*








 
13. Brooks Brothers - silk/poly Christmas emblematic with holly
14. Brooks Brothers - copper emblematic with crossed golf clubs [really distinctive...I've never seen a BB tie like this one before]
15. Unknown maker - emblematic with three whales - I think it's poly. *$10 shipped.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops*

*Price Drops...*

*1. Brooks Brothers Madras Shirt*
-Size Small
-Long sleeved
-Button down collar
-Slim Fit
19.5" Pit to pit -- 32" sleeves measured from middle of collar -- 15" collar
 

Asking *$35 > $30 *shipped CONUS

*2. Ties *
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25"
c) Hanover 3"
d) Gant 3.5"
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5"
f) Woolen Made in Italy (black, not navy) 2.25"
 

Asking *$15 > $13 *each shipped CONUS

*3.Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*4. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 > $17 > $15 > $13 > $11 each shipped CONUS.*

*5. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
*Asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 > $22 shipped CONUS*

*7. Red Silk Bow Tie with Blue/Green/White stripes - no name*


*$10 CONUS

8. Hanover Longwings - 9 D/B
    

Asking $40 shipped CONUS (CLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT.)
*


----------



## conductor

For consideration:
Three new pair of Pendleton flat front glen plaid pants. 100% pure virgin wool, made in the USA. The grey pair is missing the sewn-in Pendleton logo, but has a paper tag, and a loose tag stating that it is also 100% wool and USA made. All three pairs have never been hemmed, so make them any length to suit you. All are flat front and the two darker pairs have brace buttons. All small images are clickable thumbnails

I have two of the darker pattern in size 44 and size 40 $35 each, shipped CONUS **44 and 40 now sold**









The grey pattern is size 35 $35, shipped CONUS


----------



## andcounting

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

60 shipped.

*PICTURES COMING SOON.*

Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 shipped.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AdamsSutherland said:


> Travelling and then moving. Looking to move these A.S.A.P. Give me an offer if you're at all interested.
> 
> edit: note all chest measurements are the Pit-to-pit *2.
> 
> Highland Tweed coat, small abrasion shown in last picture
> 
> Chest: 48
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 27
> Fully lined, 3 button, center vent, 1 button on cuff
> Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> Magee Donegal herringbone Tweed 2 button darted. Great material with blue/purple flecks
> 
> Chest:44
> Shoulder:18.5
> Length: 30
> Sleeve:24
> Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> JAB Shetland Tweed 3/2 sack 2 buttons on cuff hook vent
> This one is very dark in color. Very soft shoulders.
> 
> 
> Chest: 44
> Shoulder: 18.25
> Length:30.25
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> Anderson Little Made in USA herringbone Harris Tweed
> 2B darted, 3 buttons on cuff, fully lined
> 
> Chest: 40
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Asking $35 OBO shipped CONUS


Bump before I do an update with a few fresh 3/2 sacks.


----------



## swb120

The Hickey Freeman bespoke navy pinstripe suit is now *claimed*. The H. Freeman plaid sportcoat is still available...someone make me an offer or trade!

*H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R.* 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA. Asking $45> *$40 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Drops:

*Bullock & Jones Half-Sleeve, L*

Excellent fabric in excellent condition.
Chest ptp: 26.5"

$25 shipped. *$20.*


*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Very good condition, almost like new, has one small spot on the pocket that looks treatable.

$20 shipped. *$16.*


*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Shorts, 38*

On seam pockets, two button front closure (nice buttons, at that), and absolutely like new (except for needing a touch-up ironing, as you see).

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Bills Khakis Blue Jeans, marked 38/34 (but measure 40/31)*

Stonewashed denim, like new.

$25 shipped. *$20.*


*Bills Khakis Poplin M2P, 40*

Good broken-in condition.
Waist measures true, inseam 30".

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Filson Chinos, 40 (taken in to 39")*

Very good condition.
Inseam 32".

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Polo Ralph Lauren Reds, 34/30*

Very good condition, nearly new.
Measure true.

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*Orvis Reds, 42*

Broken-in and just starting to look like they should.
Measure true-to-size.

$16 shipped. *$10.*


*Lands End Legacy Chinos (two pair), 33*

They've been given a light starch at the cleaners, but they are in excellent shape.

Inseam 28". Waist measures true-to-size (16.5")

$18 each, or $32 shipped for both. *$16, and $30.*


*LL Bean Saddle Oxfords, 9 1/2 M*

Unobjectionable beater saddles for casual outings and whatnot. Tried on, but they are basically brand new.

$45 shipped. *$42.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Cable Car Clothers Robert Kirk, Ltd. Poplin Wash & Wear Sack Jackets, (c. 47R)*

You can't get any more trad. And, these are in fantastic condition.
Both measure:

25" chest ptp
19.5" shoulder (wonderfully soft and naturally structured)
26.5" sleeves
32.5" length boc

$65 each, $120 both shipped.

*Navy: *
(as you can see there is over-saturation in this shot--the jacket is _not_ faded)



*Olive:*



*Orvis Tattersall, XXL*

Like new.

$30 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD, 15.5-34*

Unlined collar, made in USA. Shows very little wear, but does have some faintly darker areas (in inconspicuous places), too faint really even to capture in a picture.

$24 shipped.


----------



## conductor

For your consideration:

One pair of new, size 40, flat front, Polo by Ralph Lauren chinos. Tag still on, suggested retail price is $225. Very lightweight and crisp, %100 cotton, and un-hemmed. Two very tiny flaws that are barley noticeable unless you are right up close, both of which will be covered up by a belt in any case. A small irregularity in the fabric in one spot, and a small dimple from where some Nimrod inserted the thrift store price tag (shown in the final two pics). $55 shipped CONUS.










Still have one pair of flat front, un-hemmed, %100 wool, USA made, Pendleton pants available in size 35. See my listing on the previous page.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *
> 
> 
> Olive:
> 
> *


*

Fantastic jackets, GG. Were they my size they would be long gone.*


----------



## hookem12387

Price drop on this to *$35:
*
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Navy Pinstriped sack (the good stuff, the Ivy classic)..
Sz 42
Unfortunately the pockets have some repair work at the top (shown in the bottom 2 photos). I still didn't want to let this one pass.
Sh: 18.5 | Sl: 25.5 | P2P: ~21.2 | BOC: 31

Pants are plain front
Inseam: 30 | Outseam: 41 | Waist: 37


----------



## zbix

2 Brooks Brothers Poplin Wash & Wear Sack Suits - Tagged 42L

Olive and Khaki 3/2 roll jackets w/ un-cuffed flat front pants (not shown)
$65 each or $110 for both

*Olive *
Jacket: 22" Pit to Pit---25.25" Sleeves---32.25" Length BOC
Pants: 17.75" Waist---31.25" Inseam---2.85" Inches to let down
*Khaki*
Jacket: 22" Pit to Pit---26" Sleeves---32.5" Length BOC
Pants: 17.5" Waist---31.5" Inseam---2.85" Inches to let down


----------



## closerlook

Hey everyone,
I'm still on the lookout for 38S-40S 3/2 sacks.

if you have any you'd like to part with, please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## swb120

Just wanted to give a Trad Thrift shout-out/thank you to starting member *conductor*, aka Ian, who sold me a beautiful pair of AE Polo saddle shoes, which were in even better condition than described...they look brand new, and I am proudly wearing them as I type. Thanks again, Ian!


----------



## swb120

*Can you find a better group of people than the regulars on the Trad Forum?*

I also want to thank tweedydon, aka James, who in his humble and gracious way, without having been asked or calling any attention to himself, not only remembered me and my alma mater, and in so doing, sent me not one, but *two* Harvard ties that he discovered in his thrifting adventures over the past month! Never asked for a penny...just did it as a favor.

Thank you again, dear friend, and I hope you'll forgive me outing your heretofore anonymous generosity!


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. My photos do not do justice to this item.

Dark Mahogany Leather Messenger Bag (or Briefcase). 12 inches high, 15 inches wide. I can't find any country of origin markings on it but it is a high quality piece. No key. $275.


----------



## hookem12387

swb120 said:


> Just wanted to give a Trad Thrift shout-out/thank you to starting member *conductor*, aka Ian, who sold me a beautiful pair of AE Polo saddle shoes, which were in even better condition than described...they look brand new, and I am proudly wearing them as I type. Thanks again, Ian!


 Jealous as can be, thought I was picking those up, until they turned out to be 10 and not 10.5! Killing me here.


----------



## swb120

hookem12387 said:


> Jealous as can be, thought I was picking those up, until they turned out to be 10 and not 10.5! Killing me here.


Thank you for your large feet!


----------



## conductor

Glad they worked out! I'm happy to pass the goods on guys - I have quite a good time thrifting and passing on quality items while making a few dollars to feed my own trad habit. Just picked up my first pair of shell cordovan PTB's from thrifting proceeds!


----------



## hookem12387

Just posted an Oxxford hopsack blazer (~38R), H Freeman and sons blazer (~46R) and Samuelsohn suit (44R) to the FS area. Feel free to make an offer, by the way.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...66-Samuelsohn-Oxxford-and-H.-Freeman-amp-Sons


----------



## closerlook

*I saw a Corbin 3/2 Sack suit, heather blue with pinstripe, in town today. roughly sz. 41L. If anyone wants it, let me know. 
It was about $50 bucks.*


----------



## Pgolden

closerlook said:


> *Gang,
> 
> I have TWO rare Huntington 3/2 sacks in tweed, one herringbone, one broken bone, both tagged 43R.
> Tags are same on both.
> 
> approximate measurements
> shoulders 19in
> pit to pit 22.5in
> length boc 30.5
> sleeve from shoulder 25
> 
> lapped seams
> hooked vent
> 
> $60 each; $100 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these still available?


----------



## jfkemd

*Price drop*



jfkemd said:


> Alan Flusser Cotton Trousers
> Forward Pleats
> Side tab adjusters
> NWT
> don't know how much these cost retail
> *yours for $30>>25..$20 shipped*
> 36 waist
> outerseam: 41
> inseam: 30


----------



## closerlook

sorry pgolden. they are not. I do have a jos a bank thicker wool sack blazer in that size range though.
I hope you got my pm response to your query.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

100. Off Season Special. NWT Medium BB Scottish Lambswool Shawl Collar Sweater. P2P 22. Spectacular. $65.
101. Same Sweater. Size Large $65.


102. Dark Gray Scottish Wool Cardigan Shawl Sweater. P2P 23.5, Sl 34, L 26.25. First photo true to color. Large. $65.***SOLD***
103. BB Country Club Navy and White Egyptian Cotton zip up sweater. Small. $65


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Any leads on suits in 45R, 37-38 in. waist will be (preferably 3/2) will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Two great-looking earth tone Viyellas, in very nice condition. They seem to have seen at least one wash cycle, so, for that reason alone, I don't say excellent:

Both measure 24.5" ptp and (roughly) 34" sleeves.

$32 each, or $58 for both shipped.

*Viyella Tartan Check, L*


*Viyella Glen Check, L*


*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Navy Long Sleeve Polo, L*

Every bit of new. No indication it's even been through the wash. My favorite style of polo shirt by far and in the best color.

$30 shipped.


(Bills Khakis Poplin M2Ps above are sold.)


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

hookem12387 said:


> Price drop on this to *$35:
> *
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Navy Pinstriped sack (the good stuff, the Ivy classic)..
> Sz 42
> Unfortunately the pockets have some repair work at the top (shown in the bottom 2 photos). I still didn't want to let this one pass.
> Sh: 18.5 | Sl: 25.5 | P2P: ~21.2 | BOC: 31
> 
> Pants are plain front
> Inseam: 30 | Outseam: 41 | Waist: 37


 Oh how I wish this was my size.


----------



## hookem12387

That BB goldenfleece is now sold! Thanks yall


----------



## ArtVandalay

More drops...

*1. Brooks Brothers Madras Shirt*
-Size Small
-Long sleeved
-Button down collar
-Slim Fit
19.5" Pit to pit -- 32" sleeves measured from middle of collar -- 15" collar
 

Asking *$35 > $30 > $25 *shipped CONUS

*2. Ties *
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25"
c) Hanover 3"
d) Gant 3.5"
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5"
f) Woolen Made in Italy (black, not navy) 2.25"
 

*First tie you purchase is $11. All additional ties are $8.*

*3.Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*4. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 > $17 > $15 > $13 > $11 > $10 each shipped CONUS.*

*5. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
*Asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 > $22 > $18 shipped CONUS*

*7. Red Silk Bow Tie with Blue/Green/White stripes - no name*


*$9* CONUS

Offers are welcome.

Tomorrow I will posting a pair of size 36, sky blue Lands End chinos and a burgundy RL Polo shirt, size small.


----------



## Pgolden

closerlook said:


> sorry pgolden. they are not. I do have a jos a bank thicker wool sack blazer in that size range though.
> I hope you got my pm response to your query.


Never received your pm


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have a bunch of Bills Khakis for sale, pictures coming.
All are the "Original Twills" model.
looking for $25 shipped per pair or offer

M2P 33x28 1/2" in khaki SOLD
M2P 33x29" in British khaki SOLD
M2P 36x28" in khaki (1 1/2" cuffs)
M2 36x30" in British khakiSOLD
M1 36x29" in khaki (1 3/8" cuffs)SOLD
M1P 40x31" in British khaki (1 1/2 cuffs)- small fray hole at bottom of cuff-$20 shipped
M2P 40x33" 1/4 in British Khaki (1 1/4 cuffs) claimed
M1P 44xlong in mushroom (I'll need to check measurements)

Also have these LL Bean flannel lined khakis, flat front, 38x32


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Consolidation post with updates and drops:

Two great-looking earth tone Viyellas, in very nice condition. They seem to have seen at least one wash cycle, so, for that reason alone, I don't say excellent:

Both measure 24.5" ptp and (roughly) 34" sleeves.

$32 each, or $58 for both shipped.

*Viyella Tartan Check, L*


*Viyella Glen Check, L*


*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Navy Long Sleeve Polo, L*

Every bit of new. No indication it's even been through the wash. My favorite style of polo shirt by far and in the best color.

$30 shipped.


*Cable Car Clothers Robert Kirk, Ltd. Poplin Wash & Wear Sack Jackets, (c. 47R)*

You can't get any more trad. And, these are in fantastic condition.
Both measure:

25" chest ptp
19.5" shoulder (wonderfully soft and naturally structured)
26.5" sleeves
32.5" length boc

$65 each, $120 both shipped. *Fire sale: $45, or $80.*

*Navy: *
(as you can see there is over-saturation in this shot--the jacket is _not_ faded)



*Olive:*



*Orvis Tattersall, XXL*

Like new.

$30 shipped. *$28.*


*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD, 15.5-34*

Unlined collar, made in USA. Shows very little wear, but does have some faintly darker areas (in inconspicuous places), too faint really even to capture in a picture.

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*Bullock & Jones Half-Sleeve, L*

Excellent fabric in excellent condition.
Chest ptp: 26.5"

$25 shipped. *$18.*


*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*

Very good condition, almost like new, has one small spot on the pocket that looks treatable.

$20 shipped. *$14.*


*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Shorts, 38*

On seam pockets, two button front closure (nice buttons, at that), and absolutely like new (except for needing a touch-up ironing, as you see).

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Bills Khakis Blue Jeans, marked 38/34 (but measure 40/31)*

Stonewashed denim, like new.

$25 shipped. *$20.*


*Polo Ralph Lauren Reds, 34/30*

Very good condition, nearly new.
Measure true.

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Orvis Reds, 42*

Broken-in and just starting to look like they should.
Measure true-to-size.

$16 shipped. *$10.*


*Lands End Legacy Chinos (two pair), 33*

They've been given a light starch at the cleaners, but they are in excellent shape.

Inseam 28". Waist measures true-to-size (16.5")

$18 each, or $32 shipped for both. *$16, and $30.*


*LL Bean Saddle Oxfords, 9 1/2 M*

Moved to eBay. (offers welcome)


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey quick check guys. Looking for a few basic summer staples:
A pair of classic *wayfarers*. Any color, well black or turtle or brown is all fine. Just something I can wear around town without looking like a frat boy.
*Sport Shirts* Any brand really, though my favorites are BB and J. Crew. Size Medium is preferred but if it runs large in a small it would work as well.
*Shorts* Some basic shorts, any design or pattern really. With a 8-10 inch inseam would be best. Just something non-pleated and without the lower side pockets (All I can find are cargo shorts and absolutely hate them).
Web/Ribbon *Belts*: Size 30-32, any design.
*Shoes*: Boat or Canvas shoes in size 9.5-10.
I'll probably edit this with more specifics, but if you guys could keep an eye out, I'd be most appreciative. 
Many thanks,
S.

Here is a more complete list of things I'm looking for. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Sartorial-Novice...-Don-t-throw-anything-out!


----------



## andcounting

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 shipped.



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Royal Tweed by Cheaney captoes in burgundy calf. Essentially the same design as AE Park Ave.

Size 7.5. There is no width marked but appears to be around Dish.

Heels have have virtually no wear. Uppers in excellent condition.

$50 conus














































Bills M2
Khaki color
This is a lighter weight twill.

36 x 32 plus 2.5 inches underneath. Flat front, no cuff

$40 conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

This weekend I've been putting my winter clothes away, and have taken the opportunity to clear out rarely-worn stuff, as well as to get rid of some of the clothes my "to be altered" closet.

I have some more that I'll try and get posted soon (esp. 32" waist pants)

*Chipp Gray Flannels
*A very old pair in acceptable vintage condition, the metal clasp on the fly needs to be replaced and the bottoms of the cuff hem are worn so they can really be let out in length.
waist measures 17.25-17.5" laid flat, inseam is 29 1/2"
Suspender buttons (four inner, two rear outer) "Chipp New York" engraved buttons.
$30 shipped/offers

*Unusual Harris Tweed Jacket by Dunn and Co
*
Many unusual Harris Tweed patterns have been made, but they're hard to come by. The vast majority of Harris Tweeds out there are just plain herringbone and barleycorn patterns, so I leapt at the chance to buy this, unfortunately it's a bit too short for me.
Lovely, slubby multicolored pattern
Three button front (leather buttons), fully lined, center vent.
20 1/2" chest, 17 1/2" shoulders, 2 1/2" sleeves, 29-29 1/4" bottom collar to hem.
$50 shipped/offers

*Tweed Jacket
*
another more British styled Tweed
Light brown herringbone with a rust overcheck
50% Wool, 50% lambs wool
very British, three (leather) button front, no vent, fully lined
tagged a 39, but I'd say it might even fit a 40
21 1/2" chest, 18" shoulders, 25 1/4" sleeves, 30 3/4" bottom collar to hem
$30 shipped/offers

*Flannel Trousers
*No-name or maker, not enough length for me to let out
flat front, dark gray flannel
32" waist, unhemmed at 33"
$10 shipped conus/offer

*Overton Shirtmakers Tab Collar Chambray shirt
*Not a work shirt, but a chambray dress shirt.
16x34 with a tab collar
$12 shipped/offer


----------



## closerlook

Thom Brown SD,
you pm box is full, i have emailed you to claim the harris tweed and the chip pants in addition to the bills! 
can't wait to hear back


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Insoles are marked to prevent return to BB. Click on photos to enlarge.

1. NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Tassel Loafers. *7D*. $210.>>$180>>$170


3. NWOB Brooks Brothers White Bucks. Made in China. *8.5D* is $85>>$75>>$70, *9D* has smudge near heel (pictured) $75>>$65>>$60


5. NIB with shoe bags Peal & Co Made in England White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Retail $528. 8D and 12D. $175>>$160>>$150


6. Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Moc Toe BootsSize 9.5. This pair has scratches on the sole$185>>$150>>$140.



7. Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan unlined LHS. 10 1/2D. Retail is $598. These have been worn, probably one time. I have bags, but no box. $298>>$280.


8. Dark Mahogany Leather Messenger Bag (or Briefcase). 12 inches high, 15 inches wide. I can't find any country of origin markings on it but it is a high quality piece. No key. $275>>$250.


9. New in Box. Peal & Co brown suede shoes. Made in England. Second photo is color accurate. Dainite soles. 8.5D. $180>>$170.


----------



## randomdude

Yes I have discovered the same problem, thanks.



closerlook said:


> Thom Brown SD,
> you pm box is full, i have emailed you to claim the harris tweed and the chip pants in addition to the bills!
> can't wait to hear back


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

closerlook said:


> Thom Brown SD,
> you pm box is full, i have emailed you to claim the harris tweed and the chip pants in addition to the bills!
> can't wait to hear back





randomdude said:


> Yes I have discovered the same problem, thanks.


Sorry guys, inbox now cleared.


----------



## DFPyne

1. Mercer & Sons 17-33 Blue Oxford Shirt
[$45 Shipped]









2. L.L. Bean 16.5-34 Blue Pocket Flap Oxford Shirt
[$30 Shipped]

























3. D' Camn. Limited Baby Blue 2 Button Sack Blazer wtih University of North Carolina Ben Silver Buttons (2 Front, 2 Each Sleeve)
Fully Lined, hooked vent. There is a little stain (see photo), but I would imagine it would come out when dry cleaned. 
[$55 Shipped] (I would also consider offers on just the buttons if there is no interest in the blazer itself)

Shoulders:19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31.5"


----------



## closerlook

if only they were 8D!!!!


----------



## YoungClayB

I put a nice 44R Southwick jacket on eBay today...starting bid is $9.99 and its not getting much traffic so it may go cheap


----------



## tonylumpkin

Florsheim Imperial, burgundy, shell, longwings. The size is 8.5 C. These are in excellent used condition. I'd say the uppers are 9/10, with no nicks and developing a nice patina. The soles and heels appear to have been protected with taps since they were new. Asking $125 shipped CONUS


----------



## AlanC

YoungClayB said:


> I put a nice 44R Southwick jacket on eBay today...starting bid is $9.99 and its not getting much traffic so it may go cheap


Just an FYI, it's better to take pics of a sportcoat on a form from below rather than above. When you take from above it gives the impression of a lower gorge and button stance than they are in real life.


----------



## closerlook

*I am cross referencing my listing at SF here, rather than copying and pasting, as the pics are quite large.
PM with any questions or with interest.*

*thread: * *Trad Sack Bonanza - Sport Coats and Blazers Inside
link:https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=245240
*


----------



## Rowdiefan

Harvard Cooperative Society Blue Blazer 44 - $30+

light blue blazer with 3/2 roll front buttons and patch pockets. Four brass button sleeves, single vent and fully lined, this jacket has it all. There are a couple of very small stains on the jacket (see photos) that will need to be dry cleaned, otherwise jacket is in great shape.

Measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.75"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

On Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/74536753/vintage-harvard-cooperative-society-blue

Orvis Gingham Blazer 42 - $20+

It is a 3/2 rolled button front with a single vent and fully lined. Sleeves have three buttons.

Measurements are:
Chest: 21"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 31"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

On Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/74537618/orvis-gingham-blazer-42

Countess Mara Cashmere Blazer Sport Coat 44 - $30+

Jacket has two cool inlaid brass buttons on front, and three on each sleeve. One button on left hand sleeve is missing green inlay. Blazer is fully lined and in good condition.

Measurements are:
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 19"
Length (from bottom of collar): 30"
Sleeve Length: 24"

On Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/74538329/vintage-countess-mara-cashmere-blazer

Brooks Brothers Made in England Formal Wear/Tuxedo Shoes 10.5 - $25+

On Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/74539481/brooks-brothers-made-in-england-formal

I have a bunch of other sport coats, tie bars, and ties on the Etsy shop as well: https://www.etsy.com/shop/TroutmanDryGoods


----------



## brozek

A whole pile of tradly summer stuff! All prices include shipping - thanks!

NWT vintage Rochester shoe trees, no size marked but they measure 10 3/4" by 2 7/8". $20 shipped.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img35111.jpg/

Brooks Bros must-iron university stripe OCBD, 15x33, no stains or yellowing - *SOLD*

Gitman Bros lightweight cotton gingham, medium (measures 16x34), made in USA, no stains or yellowing - $25 shipped.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/img35091.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img35101.jpg/

Vineyard Vines trunks - bought new by me, worn/washed once, medium (32-34") - $15 shipped

RL Polo summer-weight cotton chinos, 34x30, 8.5" leg opening - $20 shipped

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img35151.jpg/

Another pair of lightweight RL Polo chinos, size 33x32, 8.25" leg opening - $20 shipped

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img35171.jpg/

Coach navy/red surcingle, natural linen, size 34 (34" to middle hole, 38.25" total length), *SOLD - thanks!*









I also still have these two pairs of large-sized loafers available - $25 shipped for either.



brozek said:


> Any interest in an inexpensive pair of J&M tassel loafers in 13M? The color is really fantastic, but they're a little too big for my 12D feet. They measure 12 15/16" long, 3 1/4" across the heel and 4 1/4" across the widest part of the forefoot. They were made in Italy, for what it's worth. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img863.imageshack.us/i/img29101.jpg/ https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img29111.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img29131.jpg/
> https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img29171.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img29181.jpg/





brozek said:


> Here's a pair of vintage LL Bean loafers in 12D that are just too snug in the toe box for my ridiculous upturned big toes. There's nothing wrong with the shoes and they'd probably fit other 12Ds, but I'm starting to cull things from my closet that don't fit my specific foot anatomy well. I don't know when they stopped, but it looks like Bean no longer makes a casual loafer without the beef roll. These have a true moccasin construction with a stitched channel on the sole (so they're replaceable if you need to). Actual measurements are 12.25" long, 3" heel width, 4 3/8" forefoot width. Thanks!
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img29421.jpg/ https://img857.imageshack.us/i/img29401.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img29381.jpg/


----------



## conductor

R.L. Chinos now claimed.


----------



## conductor

conductor said:


> For consideration:
> One new pair of Pendleton flat front glen plaid pants. Missing the sewn-in Pendleton logo, but has a paper tag, and a loose tag stating that it is also 100% wool and USA made. Never been hemmed, so make them any length to suit you. Flat front.
> 
> The grey pattern is size 35 $35, shipped CONUS DROP to $30


Last drop before heading to ebay


----------



## conductor

conductor said:


> **DROPS**


Blazer - US made, nice hook vent, three button. I suspect it may have been a 3/2 roll and was pressed incorrectly, but that is just a guess. Wool. $40 DROP to $30 shipped conus. Probably size 40 (no size tag). Canvased. Length 28.5" from BOC. Sleeve 24" from seam. Chest 22.5. Two buttons on sleeve. 


Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $30 DROP to $25 shipped conus
[/QUOTE]

Last drops before heading to ebay


----------



## AlanC

Any interest in sz 40 Brooks Bros or sz 38 Mountain Khakis? Multiple pairs of each could possibly be procured. Let me known ASAP. 

Some Bills and Vineyard Vines khakis to be listed later.


----------



## closerlook

^^ alan if you have any bills in 33-34, please let me know.

*I have 4 suits to list, all are 42R, and I believe all are from Boyds in Philadelphia:*

*2 are polo blue label
1 is burberry in glenn plaid
1 is H. Freeman and Sons (and its a 3/2 sack) in a denser navy wool.*

also a very vintage burberry shirt in 17 neck 34 sleeve
a salmon/orange brooks brothers ocbd in 16.5X33
please pm with interest


----------



## andcounting

AlanC said:


> Any interest in sz 40 Brooks Bros or sz 38 Mountain Khakis? Multiple pairs of each could possibly be procured. Let me known ASAP.
> 
> Some Bills and Vineyard Vines khakis to be listed later.


I sent you a PM, but just to make sure you know - I'm in.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*1. Brooks Brothers Madras Shirt*


CLAIMED

*2. Ties *
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25"
c) Hanover 3"
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy (black, not navy) 2.25"
 

*First tie you purchase is $10. All additional ties are $8.*

*3.Ralph Lauren Yellow Polo Shirt, Size Large*
23" pit to pit, 31" length from top of collar
*4. Brooks Brothers White Polo Shirt, Marked Size Small*
21" pit to pit, 29" length from top of collar - This measures more like a medium or a smaller large. Definitely doesn't fit like a small.
  

*Asking $20 > $17 > $15 > $13 > $11 > $10 each shipped CONUS.* Going up on Ebay Sunday if they aren't claimed by then.

*5. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
*Asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 > $22 > $18 shipped CONUS*

6. Lands End Blue Chinos 36 x 29
Uncuffed, flat front, Made in Thailand.
 
*Asking $20*

Offers are welcome.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

How about $30 shipped for this jacket? Last offer before I try eBay or throw it back! It's an excellent tweed.



straw sandals said:


> Gentlemen!
> 
> Here are two tweed jackets by unusual New Haven makers.
> 
> #1: Arthur Rosenberg Heavy British-style Tweed $60
> 
> This jacket is really very lovely. It's made from a heavy (unmarked) tweed and 1/2 lined in thick cotton duck. The jacket is a three-button (horn!), with double vents, hacking pockets, and an extra ticket pocket. It's in great shape, and I reckon that it's from the mid to late 1960's by the union tag and older Rosenberg label. Here are the measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Sleeves: 26.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Total Length: 32"


----------



## andcounting

Drops and more offerings.

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 shipped.



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 shipped.


















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar

Tie - J Crew

*12$ shipped* or 2 for 20$ or 3 for 25$


















I also have a *36r* ish cotton 2 button sack by Palm Beach for a New Orleans outfit. It's an awesome summer jacket in a khaki color. If you're interested let me know. Yours for 35 shipped.

I also have a big Oxxford Suit. Grey and heavy. In immaculate condition. Seems like a *48L*, maybe a bit bigger. Haven't gotten all the measurements yet. 80 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

*Bills Khakis & Vineyard Vines -- 38/39 waist*

^I'll make a run at the BB chinos tomorrow morning. No interest in the Mountain Khakis? I might grab a couple of them, too. (all this is assuming that they're there)

All khakis below are plain front, no cuffs.

Bills: $40 delivered/each
VV: $35 delivered/each

Take $5 off if you buy two pairs. I'll sell the lot of 4 for $130 delivered--instant wardrobe!.

*Bills Khakis* M1
19.5" x 30 1/8
(Tagged 38)
Condition: as new/excellent



*Bills Khakis* M1
19.25" x 29.25
(tagged 40, but taken in at waist)
Condition: excellent/as new (other than alterations)



*Vineyard Vines*
19.5" x 29.75" (tagged 40)
Condition: excellent/as new



*Vineyard Vines*
19.5" x 29.75"
(Tagged 38 x 30)
Condition: very good

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img4573l.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

Florsheim Imperial, burgundy, shell, longwings. The size is 8.5 C. These are in excellent used condition. I'd say the uppers are 9/10, with no nicks and developing a nice patina. The soles and heels appear to have been protected with taps since they were new. Asking $125 *>> $115* shipped CONUS


----------



## swb120

Another Thrift Exchange shout-out to tonylumpkin (aka Mike). I just bought an absolutely gorgeous Hermes tie from Mike at a great price. Though Mike is my Pittsburgh-area thrift store nemesis - because he has such a darn good eye...and luck! See above ^^^^ - he is a great guy in the finest tradition of all things Trad! Thanks again, Mike!


----------



## tsaltzma

Hello all! I am back from Boot camp & AIT. It's great to be back to the real world. I am getting ready to clean out my closets, and I wanted to check and see if there is any interest in some items before I take them to the consignment store. I have a bunch of large suits. I need to move these relatively quickly. I am also willing to trade for nice high end suits in my size - 38R, 32-34/30-32 trouser.

Brooks Brothers Madison 48/43 fine navy pinstripe pants approx 36:34 pleated, cuffed
Brooks Brothers blue plaid 43reg 38 unhemmed pleated pant - tags still attached

I wish these fit me...

4 Oxxford double breasted suits - all are in the range of 44-46 chest, pants approx 36:34 pleated, cuffed

2 wide navy pinstripes
2 winter wool stripes

1 dark gray 3 piece winter single breasted pleated & cuffed

They are all immaculate, no shine, or any other flaws I can find.

I also have some larger Oxxford winter sportcoats. If anyone is interested in any of these, let me know and I can get more specific details, and pictures.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD to a curmudgeonly fisherman!

I thought I might keep this, but it's just too big for me.

*Lacoste* polo, Size 6
P2P: 23"

$25 delivered CONUS

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/img4585wr.jpg/ https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img4584m.jpg/


----------



## phippstx

After cleaning my closets I have a couple things that simply will never fit me and I figure there might be some interest here.

First, 100% cashmere blazer from TweedyDon. Can't quite make out the maker in the picture, M Epstein? I've kept it for a while because it is really nice, but it is just too big for me. Perfect condition, don't see any holes.
https://img828.imageshack.us/i/photo13uv.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/photo41c.jpg/ https://img600.imageshack.us/i/photo23n.jpg/

BOC 30.5"
Sleeve 25.5"
Shoulder to shoulder 18.5"
I think I mis-measured the pit to pit, will re-measure.

$30 shipped CONUS

Southwick for Neiman Marcus suit 42R
I found this at a thrift store in Dallas and tried to convince myself it would fit, but it is a little too big. The sleeves are a little short and there isn't much to let out. Also, when measuring I noticed a little pin ***** right below the belt line on the front and also a wear spot on the back pocket, assuming from the wallet. 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/photo11fk.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/photo21n.jpg/ 
https://img535.imageshack.us/i/photo4ah.jpg/ https://img851.imageshack.us/i/photo5po.jpg/ 
https://img805.imageshack.us/i/photo3vq.jpg/ 
Pin ***** on zipper flap
https://img718.imageshack.us/i/photo14xz.jpg/ 
Back Pocket Wear
https://img863.imageshack.us/i/photo24h.jpg/
Jacket
BOC 30.5
Shoulder 19.25
Sleeve 23.5
PTP 21

Pants
Waist 19
Inseam 30
Cuff 1.5
$35 shipped CONUS

Lastly, a Tommy Hilfiger shirt. Not sure if there is interest for this here, but I think it is a nice shirt. Also too big. This has never been worn, I believe a grandparent purchased it for me. 17 1/2 - 34
https://img69.imageshack.us/i/photo12mn.jpg/ https://img807.imageshack.us/i/photo22t.jpg/
$15 shipped CONUS

Open to offers and also likely open to trades:
40Rjacket
16.5/33shirt
33x30 pant
Bowties


----------



## CMDC

Drop:

Bills M2
Khaki color
This is a lighter weight twill.

36 x 32 plus 2.5 inches underneath. Flat front, no cuff

$35 conus


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## closerlook

*I've listed some suits at the style forum sales page. PLEASE NOTE: the prices you see are the grossly inflated SF prices required to initiate a series of drops in order to bump the thread later. SO PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE OFFERS IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED.
The shirts are not inflated; these are the actual prices.

BURBERRY, PRL BLUE LABEL*

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=245468


----------



## srivats

If you any of you guys see size 31/32 Bills M2 with a 33 inseam or higher, please let me know!


----------



## straw sandals

*Rosenberg Jacket*

I've updated the price to $30. Any takers?


----------



## closerlook

Anyone need some Brooks regular fit khakis in stone, pleated, 34 X 32?


----------



## Chico

Hello team! I'm going through my closet and getting rid of anything I don't wear regularly anymore. PM if interested. All prices are free shipping to any of 48 states.

15x32 Brooks Brothers Oxford - Unlined collar and cuffs. $20
This is an unlined Brooks Oxford. If it only were a 15.5 neck, I'd keep it forever.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/dsc0089sp.jpg/

-----------------------------------

15.5x32 Gitman Bros Pinpoint Oxford $18
Stunning fabric! It is a great shirt, but I have other oxfords I wear so I just don't seem to wear this one much.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/dsc0087yr.jpg/

------------------------------------

15x32 Lands End Hyde Park - Made in USA Oxford - $15
I love this shirt if it only were a 15.5 neck, I'd keep it. I picked out a monogram on the cuff has you can see in the picture.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/dsc0084qf.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks for looking!
-Chico


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Looking for sack suits in 45-46R. Thanks!


----------



## firedancer

*Holy Cross Alum?*

There is a nice purple emblematic HC tie for the taking. If there is any interest I'll pick it up.


----------



## tsaltzma

tsaltzma said:


> Hello all! I am back from Boot camp & AIT. It's great to be back to the real world. I am getting ready to clean out my closets, and I wanted to check and see if there is any interest in some items before I take them to the consignment store. I have a bunch of large suits. I need to move these relatively quickly. I am also willing to trade for nice high end suits in my size - 38R, 32-34/30-32 trouser.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Madison 48/43 fine navy pinstripe pants approx 36:34 pleated, cuffed
> Brooks Brothers blue plaid 43reg 38 unhemmed pleated pant - tags still attached
> 
> I wish these fit me...
> 
> 4 Oxxford double breasted suits - all are in the range of 44-46 chest, pants approx 36:34 pleated, cuffed
> 
> 2 wide navy pinstripes
> 2 winter wool stripes
> 
> 1 dark gray 3 piece winter single breasted pleated & cuffed
> 
> They are all immaculate, no shine, or any other flaws I can find.
> 
> I also have some larger Oxxford winter sportcoats. If anyone is interested in any of these, let me know and I can get more specific details, and pictures.


More info:

The Madison suit pants with the closure fastened measure 20" from side to side, so about a size 40. Inseam is approximately 30", with an inch+ to let out.

These are all MTM, so no sizes listed inside. Button holes on all the Oxxfords are working. Pants are pleated, cuffed, no belt loops, buttons for braces.

Oxxford jacket measurements:

Shoulder seam to shoulder seam - 21"
Shoulder seam to end of sleeve - 25"
Top of collar to bottom of jacket - 34"
Pit to pit across the back - 24"

Oxxford pants measurements:

Waist approx 38" with roughly 3/4" to let out
Inseam approx 30"

Pictures coming soon.


----------



## DFPyne

Drops. Please make offers.

1. L.L. Bean 16.5-34 Blue Pocket Flap Oxford Shirt
[$25 Shipped]

























2. D' Camn. Limited Baby Blue 2 Button Sack Blazer wtih University of North Carolina Ben Silver Buttons (2 Front, 2 Each Sleeve)
Fully Lined, hooked vent. There is a little stain (see photo), but I would imagine it would come out when dry cleaned. 
[$50 Shipped] (I would also consider offers on just the buttons if there is no interest in the blazer itself)

Shoulders:19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Jackets--including iconic blazers from Press & Brooks, Madras 3/2 sacks, and patchwork madras!*

*CLASSIC SPRING/SUMMER JACKETS*!

*I have several Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today--including some beautiful 3/2 sacks from Press and Brooks, and a FANTASTIC pair of classic Ivy madras jackets!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC J. Press 3/2 sack blazer, with three patch pockets! Canvassed*

*CLAIMED!*

This is simply beautiful, and so iconic that there's very little point in giving you a long account of what this is. It's the Press 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets--the trad. classic. If you don't have one now, you should buy this immediately!

This is in a lovely mid-weight flannel in classic navy. It's fully lined and half-canvassed with lovely natural shoulders. It has a single hook vent and a beautiful lapel roll. It has two very minor flaws: There's a tiny white mark on the lower right pocket which will almost certainly (99% sure) come out easily with dry-cleaning, and there's a mark (initials?) on the inside label, which obviously won't be seen when worn. Made in the USA. Otherwise this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Tagged a 40R, but see:*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










      

*2) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets Canvassed*

While I'm listing iconic jackets, how about a Brooks 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets? 

As with the Press, above, this really needs no introduction--it's the iconic Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer with three patch pockets. It has a lovely lapel roll, a single hook vent, half-canvassing, and half-lined. It has the classic hanging sheep buttons with two per cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in the USA. This really is a gorgeous blazer, and a steal at just

*$65, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

*Please note my pictures are terrible--this is a lovely navy blazer!​*









   

*3) ALL SILK Mad Men OLD-SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch 3-button sack with three patch pockets
Canvassed*

This is simply GORGEOUS.

This is NOT by the modern mall-version Abercrombie & Fitch--this is by the ORIGINAL incarnation of the company that sold very serious and very beautiful clothes, and outfitted the likes of Hemingway. (Although I wouldn't suggest you follow his lead in how he used one of the guns he bought from them!)

This jacket is ALL SILK, and has a beautiful slubby feel and look to it. It's a lovely petrol blue, and is beautifully cut with a high three-button front, the hint of a roll over the top button and a sack cut. It has three patch pockets, two button cuffs, and is fully lined. It has a single vent and classic narrow lapels. It's in excellent condition, and will last for at least three decades more with care!

Asking *just $70, or offer*, for this rare and beautiful jacket!

Measurements:

Tagged a *43XL*, but this is a *vintage size*, so please see:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+ 2 3/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/4










      

*4) Oxxford summer jacket Canvassed*

Another beautiful jacket! This has all the Oxxford hallmarks--fully canvassed, beautifully cut from gorgeous fabric, with a wonderful drape. It's also a rarity, as it's either a 3/2 sack with a high lapel roll, or a three-button with the hint of a lapel roll at the top, like the A&F above. In either case, it's lovely, and would delight trads and non-trads alike!

The fabric has no content listed, *but courtesy of SeaGriffen's sleuthing it appears to be a wool-silk blend*. It's beautiful, with a lovely subtle overcheck of summer sky-blue and pinky-orange. It's half-lined and single vented. It's label marks it as a "Curator's Choice" model.

Asking just *$70, or offer.*
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 3 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   

*5) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 MADRAS sack by Corbin*

This is easily the most beautiful non-patchwork Madras jacket I've ever seen! Made for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin, the madras of this jacket is simply beautiful--lovely and subtle, and my pictures some nowhere near doing it justice. It's also a 3/2 sack, is half-canvassed and half-lined, has very natural shoulders, a wonderful lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a hook vent. The collar is lined in lightweight feted wool, in a beautiful complementary red. It was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely beautiful condition, with the only possible flaw being a fault in the weave (common to madras and, frankly, desirable as it's the result of hand-weaving) on one sleeve, as shown. Unless you can find one of these new, you won't get a nicer madras than this!

Asking *$75, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32










       

*6) Brooks Bros. glen plaid summer 3/2 sack Canvassed*

Another trad. classic! This is a lovely Brooks 3/2 sack jacket in a summery glen plaid. There's no fabric content listed but I believe that it's a silk-linen blend; it's certainly intended to be a Spring/Summer jacket, given its light weight. It's half-canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. It has two button cuffs. It was Made in the USA. It does, though, have three small flaws. There's a small water mark inside the lining, as shown. There's also a very faint brown mark on the front of the jacket which I believe will come out with dry-cleaning, and another by the edge of the jacket mid-way between the lower button and the hem. I believe that these will both come out readily with dry-cleaning, and in any case they're not that noticeable. However, they are there, and so this jacket is only in Good condition--if/when they come out, though, it will be in Excellent condition! Given their presence, though, how about

*just $30, or offer?*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*7) SMALL Mad Men summer jacket! Canvassed*

This is a lovely jacket for a smaller chap! This is a lovely, classic 1960s sack cut, with very narrow lapels, side vents, two button cuffs, half-lining and half-canvassing. It's also a very classic 1960s shade of blue! This MIGHT have been part of suit, but given the cut and the colour it could easily pass as a regular blazer; if you're concerning about this I suggest swapping the current buttons for dark brown horn, which would make it clearly not (or no longer) an orphan. This was made in the USA (union tag inside), and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--there are no flaws, but it is an older jacket!

Asking just *$35, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 28 1/4










   

*8) PATCHWORK Madras jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton Canvassed*

You know those patchwork madras jackets from J. Crew and the like that run several hundred dollars, sometimes come in S, M, L, and XL, and are probably fused? THIS is the jacket that they're trying to imitate!

This is easily the most beautiful patchwork madras I've ever seen..... Not that I've seen many, as despite the current fashion for them they're still rare, especially as "real" jackets like this, rather than novelties!

This was made by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the five major Ivy shops that Princeton boasted, and of which only Hilton remains. (The others were Press--briefly--Langrock, and Ballot.) It's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is fully lined. It was made in the USA,a and the workmanship on this is absolutely wonderful--the madras is terrific, and is all very, very carefully put together. The collar is lined in complementary olive felted wool. It's also in excellent condition--clearly, this was worn very, very sparingly by its careful owner!

Given the rarity and beauty of this piece, it's a steal at just

*$75, or offer*--and offers are welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shouldr: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## tsaltzma

tsaltzma said:


> More info:
> 
> The Madison suit pants with the closure fastened measure 20" from side to side, so about a size 40. Inseam is approximately 30", with an inch+ to let out.
> 
> These are all MTM, so no sizes listed inside. Button holes on all the Oxxfords are working. Pants are pleated, cuffed, no belt loops, buttons for braces.
> 
> Oxxford jacket measurements:
> 
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam - 21"
> Shoulder seam to end of sleeve - 25"
> Top of collar to bottom of jacket - 34"
> Pit to pit across the back - 24"
> 
> Oxxford pants measurements:
> 
> Waist approx 38" with roughly 3/4" to let out
> Inseam approx 30"
> 
> Pictures coming soon.


Please forgive my terrible camera.


----------



## AlanC

^Wowzer!


----------



## closerlook

All have pleated pants with cuffs
*All are in absolutely excellent condition*
All three are made in the USA
All three are 2 button, no roll.
The shoulders are very soft - not much padding.
Buttons are sewn on, not surgeons cuff.

*FEEL FREE TO MAKE OFFERS*

A) $150 CONUS

















Approximate measurements:
Shoulders 19in
Chest 22.5in
Sleeve 23 +2in
Length(boc) 31in
Waist 35in
Inseam 30in + 3in of cuffed/folded under material

B) $150 CONUS (this label is also in the above suit)

























Approximate measurements:
Shoulders 19.5in
Chest 22.5in
Sleeve 23 +2in
Length(boc) 31in
Waist 35in
Inseam 30in + 3in of cuffed/folded under material

C) $150 CONUS
(note: the unevenness here is just because I messed up in draping it.)

















Approximate measurements:
Shoulders 19in
Chest 22in
Sleeve 23+2in
Length(boc) 31in
Waist 36in
Inseam 30in +3 of cuff/fold under

Extra Goodies

D) Vintage Burberry Button Down in excellent condition, white [Made in USA]
$25 Shipped CONUS

















E) Vintage Brooks Brothers Button Down in excellent condition, Salmon/Orange [Made in USA]
$25 SHipped CONUS


----------



## closerlook

Exquisite Dense Wool Navy 3/2 sack blazer
no brand, but clearly from the 1960s and of the utmost quality

hooked vent
swelled seam down back

in short, dream coat

Claimed.










Approximate measurements

shoulders 18.5in
chest 22.5in
sleeve 26in
length boc 31

Jos A Bank, from when Jos A Bank was Jos A Bank
3/2 Sack Dense Wool Navy Blazer 
Show some minimal signs of wear but generally in pretty nice shape and a vintage gem

$50 CONUS

approximate measurements:
shoulders 18.5in
chest 22.5in
sleeve25in plus 2in
length boc 31in


























*Larger Jos A Bank, '' ''*
3/2 Sack Hopsack Blazer
excellent condition

$45 CONUS

Approximate Measurements:
Shoulders 19in
chest 23in
sleeve from shoulder 26in +2.5in
length boc 32 in

*Hunters Haig 2B Sack Charcoal Herring Bone Sport Coat*

Approximate Measurements

shoulders 19in
chest 22in
sleeve 24.5in +2in
length boc 31in

$50 COUNS


























*Heavy Weight 1960s Charcoal/Black Skeleton Plaid 3/2 Sack*
Its about a 40S/R

approximate measurements:
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 24in + 1.75in
Length from boc 29in

$50 CONUS


















_OK, these last two aren't sacks
but they are vintage and really awesome_

*Anderson Little Tan and Brown Herringbone Suede Patch Sportcoat*

$50 COUNS

approx measurements
shoulders 18in
chest21 in
sleeve 23.5in pls 2in to take out
length boc 29in


















*Hart Schaffner and Marx *
Herringbone Sport Coat
Note the 1960s proportions - fabulous
Shows some minimal signs of wear, but generally in really nice shape

$50 Shipped CONUS

Approximate Measurements

shoulders 17.5 in
chest 21.5in
sleeve 24in +2in
length boc 29.25in


















And just a reminder about this H. Freeman and Sons Trouser

36in Waist and 29.5in +3in Inseam
tab adjusters
braces buttons installed

$40 Shipped Conus

midblue with touch of grey 
these are impeccable and in pretty much new condition


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Beautiful offerings as of late gentlemen, especially the 3 patch pocket blazers. :aportnoy:


----------



## SeaGriffin

Howdy, I did a somewhat inconclusive search of the internet and a couple of different postings suggest that "Curator's choice" is actually a mix of wool and silk. Go figure.

*4) Oxxford summer jacket Canvassed*

Another beautiful jacket! This has all the Oxxford hallmarks--fully canvassed, beautifully cut from gorgeous fabric, with a wonderful drape. It's also a rarity, as it's either a 3/2 sack with a high lapel roll, or a three-button with the hint of a lapel roll at the top, like the A&F above. In either case, it's lovely, and would delight trads and non-trads alike!

The fabric has no content listed, but I suspect it's a linen-silk blend. It's beautiful, with a lovely subtle overcheck of summer sky-blue and pinky-orange. It's half-lined and single vented. It's label marks it as a "Curator's Choice" model.


----------



## chadn2000

Ties & bowties for sale!


----------



## chadn2000

^
From bottom to top: Red Vineyard Vines Republican Elephant w/ Uncle Sam Hat ($33), Blue Vineyard Vines George W. Bush "W"/American Flag (DCI Group Custom Made For '04 Innaugural Address) ($40), Yellow Vineyard Vines Nautical Flags Tie ($23), Pastel Green/Yellow Lilly Putlizer Flowers & Balloons Tie ($23), Navy Hanauer Diamond Floral Bow Tie ($23), (ON BOTTOM) Navy Hanauer Gold Box Bow Tie ($23).

Will ship for free. Buy any two and take five bucks off order. Please email [email protected] if you're interested or if you want individual pics.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> Allen Edmonds Hinsdale in black calf
> 8.5D
> 
> Excellent condition. These have had minimal wear. Uppers in fantastic shape; heels w/minimal wear.
> 
> $70 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End orange candy stripe pinpoint bd
> I normally don't grab LE's but this is a very nice, made in USA, interesting color combo. Obviously from a higher quality LE era.
> 
> 16x34
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, SeaGriffin! I'll adjust accordingly!


----------



## andcounting

*Drops and more offerings. Big Oxxford, Small Summer Jacket, Wonderful BB Sack Suit, and more - trads of all shapes and sizes!

*Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 
Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 > 45 shipped.



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 shipped.


















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ shipped* or 2 for 20$ or 3 for 25$


















I also have a *36r (38?)* ish cotton 2 button sack by Palm Beach for a New Orleans outfit. It's an awesome summer jacket in a khaki color. Yours for *35 shipped.* (those of you that PMed me with interest - whoever claims it first gets it).

Pits are 20". 29" from the boc. Shoulders are 17" and 24" sleeves.



















I also have a big Oxxford Suit. Grey and heavy. In immaculate condition. Seems like a *48*. *80 shipped.* CLAIMED

Pits are 25". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 26.5" sleeves.

Pants 21.5" (laid flat) X 31. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.



































Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *80 shipped.*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Updates and drops:

Two great-looking earth tone Viyellas, in very nice condition. They seem to have seen at least one wash cycle, so, for that reason alone, I don't say excellent:

Both measure 24.5" ptp and (roughly) 34" sleeves.

$32 each, or $58 for both shipped. *$28, or $50.*

*Viyella Tartan Check, L*


*Viyella Glen Check, L*


*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Navy Long Sleeve Polo, L*
Sold.

*Orvis Tattersall, XXL*

Like new.

$30 shipped. *$26.*


*Bullock & Jones Half-Sleeve, L*

Excellent fabric in excellent condition.
Chest ptp: 26.5"

$25 shipped. *$16.*


*Barbour Tattersall Sport Shirt, XL*
Sold.

*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Shorts, 38*

On seam pockets, two button front closure (nice buttons, at that), and absolutely like new (except for needing a touch-up ironing, as you see).

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Bills Khakis Blue Jeans, marked 38/34 (but measure 40/31)*

Stonewashed denim, like new.

$25 shipped. *$20.*


*Polo Ralph Lauren Reds, 34/30*

Very good condition, nearly new.
Measure true.

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Orvis Reds, 42*

Broken-in and just starting to look like they should.
Measure true-to-size.

$16 shipped. *$10.*


*Lands End Legacy Chinos (two pair), 33*

They've been given a light starch at the cleaners, but they are in excellent shape.

Inseam 28". Waist measures true-to-size (16.5")

$18 each, or $32 shipped for both. *$16, and $30.*


----------



## Patrick06790

Abercrombie and Fitch short sleeve sport shirt, tagged Large, measures Medium.



I've got some leatherman belts that are too small, they are 36s (for a 34). Some have trout on them. Pix to follow


----------



## ArtVandalay

Patrick06790 said:


> Abercrombie and Fitch short sleeve sport shirt, tagged Large, measures Medium.
> 
> I've got some leatherman belts that are too small, they are 36s (for a 34). Some have trout on them. Pix to follow


VERY interested in those Leathermans, Patrick.


----------



## BorderBandit

Going to the opera tonight, so it's too late as of now, but if anyone has/can find a pique white cotton tuxedo shirt (16.5 x 35) and a black balatheal vest (L or 44; backless or not, no preference), and a formal black bow tie I'd be a very interested customer. Had to rent some abominations to fill in the missing/outgrown gaps in my wardrobe...never again.


----------



## Nico01

ArtVandalay said:


> VERY interested in those Leathermans, Patrick.


As am I. If anybody reads a story in the paper about two well dressed gents in Cincinnati strangling each other with emblematic belts, you'll know who it was...


----------



## a4audi08

1/$10 2/$18. Discount for more. All prices are for shipping to CONUS. Please note the tie letter in subject line of PM. THANKS

Madras ties

A. SOLD
B. SOLD
C. SOLD
D. SOLD pending payment
E. SOLD










F. Marshall Fields 3
G. Thronhill 3.5
H. Lands End 3.25
I. SOLD










J. Mallards lambswool 3.25
K. SOLD
L. Michelson's wool 3
M. Mark Shale 3 









N. Brittany Ltd wool 3.5
O. Cable Car Co. wool 2.25
P. Roxburg Cashmere 3.75
Q. Francesco (italy) wool 2









R. Polo wool 4"
S. Lands End 3"
T. BB Cotton 3"


----------



## tsaltzma

AlanC said:


> ^Wowzer!


I know. I wish I could snap my fingers and have them be my size. It almost makes me cry to look at them every night.


----------



## triklops55

*American made belts Trafalgar Coach*

I have several American made belts in sizes 34 to 38, plus a couple in size 32.
Most are Trafalgar, but I have some Coach belts as well.
They are mostly brown and all have brass buckles, mostly gold tone.
They are used but in good shape. The leather is mostly good, and the brass on all of them shows wear but are also pretty good.
PM me with your e-mail address and the size you want and I'll send you pictures of the belts in that size.
The price is $15 CONUS for the first one, and each additional belt is $10, no matter how many you order.


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> Another Thrift Exchange shout-out to tonylumpkin (aka Mike). I just bought an absolutely gorgeous Hermes tie from Mike at a great price. Though Mike is my Pittsburgh-area thrift store nemesis - because he has such a darn good eye...and luck! See above ^^^^ - he is a great guy in the finest tradition of all things Trad! Thanks again, Mike!


I've got to say, not only is Scott a pleasure to deal with, he's fun to have as "stiff competition". Any time I see one of the terrific items he's posted here, this little "Damn, how'd he get that before me" goes off in my head, followed quickly by "Well if I missed it, I'm glad Scott got it".

Always an honorable and fair man to swap items with.

*Also, a couple price reductions.*

Florsheim Imperial, burgundy, shell, longwings. The size is 8.5 C. These are in excellent used condition. I'd say the uppers are 9/10, with no nicks and developing a nice patina. The soles and heels appear to have been protected with taps since they were new. Asking $125 *>> $105* shipped CONUS











A pair of nice black Alden NSTs, size 9.5 C. These have had an Alden recrafting. That is not to say they couldn't be recrafted again when the time comes, but they still have good wear remaining. The previous owner must have had a small dog that nipped at his heels, as all the issues with the uppers are in that area. Most of the nicks are superficial. Asking $47.50 *>> $40* shipped CONUS


----------



## closerlook

I messed up a measurement (now fixed):

All have pleated pants with cuffs
*All are in absolutely excellent condition*
All three are made in the USA
All three are 2 button, no roll.
The shoulders are very soft - not much padding.
Buttons are sewn on, not surgeons cuff.

*FEEL FREE TO MAKE OFFERS*

A) $150 CONUS

















Approximate measurements:
Shoulders 19in
Chest 22.5in
Sleeve 23 +2in
Length(boc) 31in
Waist 35in
Inseam 30in + 3in of cuffed/folded under material

B) $150 CONUS (this label is also in the above suit)

























Approximate measurements:
Shoulders 19.5in
Chest 22.5in
Sleeve 23 +2in
Length(boc) 31in
Waist 35in
Inseam 30in + 3in of cuffed/folded under material

C) $150 CONUS
(note: the unevenness here is just because I messed up in draping it.)

















Approximate measurements:
Shoulders 19in
Chest 22.5-23in
Sleeve 23+2in
Length(boc) 31in
Waist 36in
Inseam 30in +3 of cuff/fold under


----------



## closerlook

DROPS

Jos A Bank, from when Jos A Bank was Jos A Bank
3/2 Sack Dense Wool Navy Blazer 
Show some minimal signs of wear but generally in pretty nice shape and a vintage gem

$50 >> $48 CONUS

approximate measurements:
shoulders 18.5in
chest 22.5in
sleeve25in plus 2in
length boc 31in


























*Larger Jos A Bank, '' ''*
3/2 Sack Hopsack Blazer
excellent condition

$45>> $42 CONUS

Approximate Measurements:
Shoulders 19in
chest 23in
sleeve from shoulder 26in +2.5in
length boc 32 in

*Hunters Haig 2B Sack Charcoal Herring Bone Sport Coat*

Approximate Measurements

shoulders 19in
chest 22in
sleeve 24.5in +2in
length boc 31in

$50>> $48 COUNS


























*Heavy Weight 1960s Charcoal/Black Skeleton Plaid 3/2 Sack*
Its about a 40S/R

approximate measurements:
Shoulders 17.5in
Chest 21.5in
Sleeve 24in + 1.75in
Length from boc 29in

$50>> $48 CONUS


















_OK, these last two aren't sacks
but they are vintage and really awesome_

*Anderson Little Tan and Brown Herringbone Suede Patch Sportcoat*

$50>> $48 COUNS

approx measurements
shoulders 18in
chest21 in
sleeve 23.5in pls 2in to take out
length boc 29in


















*Hart Schaffner and Marx *
Herringbone Sport Coat
Note the 1960s proportions - fabulous
Shows some minimal signs of wear, but generally in really nice shape

$50 >>$48 Shipped CONUS

Approximate Measurements

shoulders 17.5 in
chest 21.5in
sleeve 24in +2in
length boc 29.25in


















And just a reminder about this H. Freeman and Sons Trouser

36in Waist and 29.5in +3in Inseam
tab adjusters
braces buttons installed

$40 >> $38 Shipped Conus

midblue with touch of grey 
these are impeccable and in pretty much new condition
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 42L BEAUTIFUL Oxxford Spring/Summer jacket in wool/silk blend*

*NB: I will be away until June 4th, but will answer questions then!*

*All of the Spring/Summer jackets from my earlier post have now been claimed, with the exception of this Oxxford--now with a price drop and CORRECTED chest measurement!*

Another beautiful jacket! This has all the Oxxford hallmarks--fully canvassed, beautifully cut from gorgeous fabric, with a wonderful drape. It's also a rarity, as it's either a 3/2 sack with a high lapel roll, or a three-button with the hint of a lapel roll at the top, like the A&F above. In either case, it's lovely, and would delight trads and non-trads alike!

The fabric has no content listed, but this model appears to be a wool-silk blend. (Thanks, SeaGriffen!) It's beautiful, with a lovely subtle overcheck of summer sky-blue and pinky-orange. It's half-lined and single vented. It's label marks it as a "Curator's Choice" model.

Asking just *$70, or offer.*
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+ 3 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## b-down

more price drops

1)Norman Hilton 2 button sack. No tag size, but certainly an extra long. It fits at least the same size as the Brookslinen below. I had this dry cleaned. I wish this was my size. These don't come around often. $65 CONUS shipped --->>$45--->$40--->$35

-soft natural shoulders, 2 patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, hook vent, 4 buttons on sleeve. Fully lined. 
-Very good used condition. No stains or holes or other major issues. A minor barely visible wear spot on the bottom below one of the pockets. A couple of very small threads pulls, 1 on the lapel and 1 on the sleeve. Also a few pinhole size white threads showing here and there. And some insignificant staining to the lining which is otherwise in excellent condition. I only mention these details to be thorough and accurate in the description.

Measurements:
shoulders =18 5/8"
chest = 22 7/8"
total length = 35"
length from collar seam = 33 ¾"
arms = 27.5" with 3/4" turned under
waist = 21 5/8" (at narrowest point about 3" above top button)



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...lton%20blazer/
================================================== ============

2) 42R Brook Brothers gray herringbone sportcoat. Tagged 42R. Made in the USA Fully lined 
-black and grey
-Very good used condition. No holes or stains Some wear (felting?) right under the armpits from the wool rubbing against itself most likely. This is not at all visible when worn unless you do this :icon_cheers:. Also the vent looks like it might need a stitch or two at the very bottom or alternatively the coat was let out through the back seam.

Measurements:
shoulders =19"
chest = 23"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms = 24" with 1.75" turned under
waist = 21.75" (at narrowest point about 2" above middle button )
$45 CONUS shipped --->$33----->$30---->$27



more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...20herringbone/
================================================== ======

3)Polo by Ralph Lauren, Made in USA, "Guaranteed to Wrinkle", unconstructed, 3-2, darted
-Great summer jacket. Want a jacket to use and abuse during a fun filled summer? This is it.
-Tag size is illegible but it might say 42R or 44R
-four buttons on sleeve
-No material listed. Feels and looks like linen, but I'm no expert. Maybe a linen cotton blend.
-Piping on inside edges
- ¼ lined
-three patch pockets
-very soft shoulders with minimal padding
-olive color with natural slubs and variations in color and fabric, but there are also several small stains (which aren't so obvious because of the fabric). But they are there and may come out with a cleaning. Please also note the fading at the top of the right side front dart as well as the fading and wear (worn through in spots but hard to see when worn) around the top of the collar and the small holes on one sleeve end.
Shoulders =19"
chest = 23.75"
total length = 31.25"
length from collar seam = 30"
arms R=23.5" L=24" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 21.75" 
$25 CONUS --->$18--->$17--->$15

more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...polo%20llinen/
================================================== ===

4) 44 ML Brooks Brothers Makers 3-2 sack herringbone tweed. 
-Made in the USA. 
-Tagged 44 ML (medium long)
- 3/4 lined, two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced sleeve buttons, soft shoulders

Measurements:
-Shoulders =18.75"
-chest = 23"
-total length = 32"
-length from collar seam = 30.5"
-arms 24.25" with 2" fabric turned under
-waist = 21"

This is a gorgeous tweed herringbone. It comes across as a light brown overall but is composed of orange, cranberry, green, brown, and natural (light tan) threads. This is a great coat to pair with a variety of colored ties to pick up on the orange, green, or cranberry. I wish it fit!

It's in excellent condition with no visible wear to the tweed. No holes or stains. Only two minor issues with the lining. Some discoloration to the lining by the armpits and by the back/neck. And about 8" or so of the lining needs to be sewn down to the back on one side. 



$65 CONUS --->$45-->$40-->$35
more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...20herringbone/
==================================================

5) Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" 3-2 sack sportcoat
Tag size illegible 4?L
might say 44 Long. 2nd digit is obscured. 
Slubby fabric with natural variations in weave and color
Excellent condition. Very gently worn. No stains or holes. to the fabric. Some insignificant stains on the lining. Looks barely worn. Great summer jacket!
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams, two spaced buttons on arms

Measurments
Shoulders =18.75"
chest = 23.25"
total length = 33.75"
length from collar seam = 32.5"
arms R=26" 2" fabric turned under
waist = 22.5" at narrowest point

Brooklinen is a lightweight blend of linen and polyester woven exclusively for us in Ireland. This handsome material has the look of linen with the creas-resistance of polyester
see here

$50 CONUS shipped--->$40-->$37-->$33

more photos here:
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...9/brookslinen/
================================================== ==

6) 42R Brooks Brothers Navy 3-2 sack jacket.
-No fabric indicated, but probably a polyester and cotton blend.
-tagged 42R
-very gently worn and in excellent condition with only the slightest of wear on the fabric opposite the flipped button
-two patch and flap pockets, lapped seams,two spaced button on sleeves

shoulders =18.5"
chest = 22.5"
total length = 31.75"
length from collar seam = 30.5"
arms = 24.5" with 1.5" turned under
waist = 21.75"
$45 CONUS shipped --->$35---->$33

more photos here
https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...cotton%20poly/
*
Ben Silver shirt. Size 16-35, $48 --->> $43** --->> $38*
Used, but not a single flaw and looks barely worn and very well cared for. Pattern is composed of fine lines of light blue, orange, and yellow. See close-ups. Perfect for summer. I wish it fit!

more photos here:https://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/...ilver%20shirt/

 other items still available in previous post
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...16#post1208416​


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Randolphs, lightly used, light brown calf, 9D, $45 shipped CONUS. See pix here:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I have a few items of interest on hold at a local shop: three pairs of authentic handwoven India bleeding madras trousers (36"w/31"i); two from O'Connells and a white and pastels patch pair from Chipp. Also, a really nice-looking 42L BB Brooksblend sack blazer and a size 34 Orvis brown suede belt.


----------



## srivats

Any interest in a very lightly used pair of Allen Edmonds Cole loafer (burgundy calfskin) in size 9D? They have been worn just twice and are in really excellent shape. I got them from a SF seller but they don't fit me  They are on the 5 last and are NOT seconds. Price would be $110 shipped. Reasonable offers welcome!

Click pics for bigger size.


----------



## CMDC

Two nice jackets for your consideration.

Polo RL navy blue doeskin jacket.
Tagged 42R
2 button, lightly darted
Beautiful with little to no wear. The waist pockets are still sewn shut. Fully lined. Single vent. Made in USA

$50 conus

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Length BoC: 31
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25 +1 to let out




























Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack
Tagged 42 medium long
Wool, silk, linen mix. Good for warmer weather wear
1/4 lined
Light brown w/blue and dark brown highlights

$45 conus

Pit to Pit: 22
Length BoC: 32
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5 + 2.5 to let out


----------



## AlanC

*Allen Edmonds Seneca -- size: 8E*
Made in USA
Excellent overall condition, soles only lightly worn

$60 delivered CONUS

Perfect with jeans, khakis and up to a sportcoat (some would even sneak 'em in with a suit). Shoe trees not included.

  https://img807.imageshack.us/i/img4601a.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers* plaid sport shirt
Size: 16.5-R
Made in USA

$25 delivered CONUS

This is a very light weight sport shirt, perfect for summer. Made in USA, this is the shirt all the neo-Heritage brands are knocking off. Own the original!

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img4602k.jpg/ https://img853.imageshack.us/i/img4603l.jpg/

Those interested in the 38/40 khakis, I did pick some up. I'm processing them, and hope to have them ready to list soon. I also grabbed some Vineyard Vines and Patagonia shorts in 38/40.


----------



## andcounting

*Drops and even more offerings.

*Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 
Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow

40 > 35 > *32 shipped *

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 > 45 shipped.



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.


















I also have a *36r (38?)* ish cotton 2 button sack by Palm Beach for a New Orleans outfit. It's an awesome summer jacket in a khaki color. Yours for *35 shipped.* (those of you that PMed me with interest - whoever claims it first gets it). *SOLD*

Pits are 20". 29" from the boc. Shoulders are 17" and 24" sleeves.










I also have a big Oxxford Suit. Grey and heavy. In immaculate condition. Seems like a *48*. *80 shipped.* *SOLD*

Pits are 25". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 26.5" sleeves. 

Pants 21.5" (laid flat) X 31. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 shipped.*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































Next is a BB 3/2 sportcoat - gray - excellent shape. At first I thought it was an orphan, but don't think so. If it is, it's one of those exceptions. It's has such a nice soft feel to it. Tagged 38r. 
*35 shipped.*

Pits are 20". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 17.5" and 24" sleeves.


----------



## Benson

Thought I'd mention that I came across some wool and silk Drake's pocket squares from two and three seasons ago. As I missed out on both at the time, I was quite happy to find them (in a shop in Madrid that I've only just discovered). If anyone has been looking for them, too, I'd be happy to go back and ship them to you (at cost as I'm not looking to turn a profit). They were 62 euros (a bit high, i know, but better than waiting for them to appear on ebay only to pay the same).

Of those in the first pic, they had only the orange, green and brown.

And they also had these
1
2

Benson
pics courtesy of ASW


----------



## brozek

The Saturday of Memorial Day weekend is probably a terrible time to bump this, but in any case - lower prices abound!



brozek said:


> A whole pile of tradly summer stuff! All prices include shipping - thanks!
> 
> NWT vintage Rochester shoe trees, no size marked but they measure 10 3/4" by 2 7/8". $15 shipped.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img35111.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Bros must-iron university stripe OCBD, 15x33, no stains or yellowing - *SOLD*
> 
> Gitman Bros lightweight cotton gingham, medium (measures 16x34), made in USA, no stains or yellowing - $22 shipped.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/img35091.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img35101.jpg/
> 
> Vineyard Vines trunks - bought new by me, worn/washed once, medium (32-34") - SOLD
> 
> RL Polo summer-weight cotton chinos, 34x30, 8.5" leg opening - $18 shipped
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img35151.jpg/
> 
> Another pair of lightweight RL Polo chinos, size 33x32, 8.25" leg opening - $18 shipped
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img35171.jpg/
> 
> Coach navy/red surcingle, natural linen, size 34 (34" to middle hole, 38.25" total length), *SOLD - thanks!*
> 
> I also still have these two pairs of large-sized loafers available - $22 shipped for either.
> 
> First, a pair of J&M tassel loafers in 13M. The color is really fantastic, but they're a little too big for my 12D feet. They measure 12 15/16" long, 3 1/4" across the heel and 4 1/4" across the widest part of the forefoot. They were made in Italy, for what it's worth. I'm asking $22 shipped (priority, with delivery confirmation).Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img863.imageshack.us/i/img29101.jpg/ https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img29111.jpg/ https://img193.imageshack.us/i/img29131.jpg/
> https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img29171.jpg/ https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img29181.jpg/
> 
> Second, here's a pair of vintage LL Bean loafers in 12D that are just too snug in the toe box for my ridiculous upturned big toes. There's nothing wrong with the shoes and they'd probably fit other 12Ds, but I'm starting to cull things from my closet that don't fit my specific foot anatomy well. I don't know when they stopped, but it looks like Bean no longer makes a casual loafer without the beef roll. These have a true moccasin construction with a stitched channel on the sole (so they're replaceable if you need to). Actual measurements are 12.25" long, 3" heel width, 4 3/8" forefoot width. I'm asking $22 shipped (priority, with delivery confirmation). Thanks!
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img29421.jpg/ https://img857.imageshack.us/i/img29401.jpg/ https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img29381.jpg/


----------



## straw sandals

Hello Gentlemen,

I'm decimating my closet. Shirts are next. Today I have a lot of two Thomas Pink, two Charles Tyrwhitt, and one T.M. Lewin shirts. Five total - asking price = $100, shipped. I'd like to sell them all together to someone that's my size and eager to buy some quality English shirting. All of these shirts fit a 15 33 (even though the Thomas Pink shirts are marked 15.5 33) and French cuffed. All are in good used condition. There is some light wear to the part of the cuff where the French cuff folds, and the Thomas Pink shirts have a tiny bit of wear to the collar points. The Lewin and Tyrwhitt shirts are in super shape. Here's a picture:



I'd like to get these out quickly, so drop me a message. All offers are welcome, but I reserve the right to wait for my asking price!


----------



## Benson

Benson said:


> Thought I'd mention that I came across some wool and silk Drake's pocket squares from two and three seasons ago. As I missed out on both at the time, I was quite happy to find them (in a shop in Madrid that I've only just discovered). If anyone has been looking for them, too, I'd be happy to go back and ship them to you (at cost as I'm not looking to turn a profit). They were 62 euros (a bit high, i know, but better than waiting for them to appear on ebay only to pay the same).
> 
> Of those in the first pic, they had only the orange, green and brown.
> 
> And they also had these
> 1
> 2
> 
> Benson
> pics courtesy of ASW


I should add that I realize there are only a few such accessory junkies who post here, but I thought it worthwhile for those few. 
Cheers,
Benson


----------



## HalfLegend

Still on the hunt for some Small and Medium sport shirts. Preferably under $20 each, any condition (thats wearable) will work.

Not too picky about style or brand, but favorites are BB and J. Crew.


----------



## tonylumpkin

The shell 8.5 C Florsheim longwings are gone.


----------



## hookem12387

HalfLegend said:


> Still on the hunt for some Small and Medium sport shirts. Preferably under $20 each, any condition (thats wearable) will work.
> 
> Not too picky about style or brand, but favorites are BB and J. Crew.


PM me in a few weeks and remind me if I haven't gotten back to you by then, I may have a few shirts up in Austin that need to leave my closet that would work for you.


----------



## HalfLegend

hookem12387 said:


> PM me in a few weeks and remind me if I haven't gotten back to you by then, I may have a few shirts up in Austin that need to leave my closet that would work for you.


Will do! Many thanks.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Doogan Donegal Irish Linen Half-Sleeve, XL*

There may not be too many takers here for a black shirt, but this one is brand new and I wanted to let someone here have a shot at it for cheap before I list it on eBay or take it to the consignment shop. Doogan is one of the many cottage industry outfits that deal in garments--mostly knitwear--in fabrics of domestic Irish manufacture.

The tails are shallow, to be worn untucked, most likely--not straight across, but almost--and the sleeves have fixed cuffs.

Chest measures: 27" ptp; and the length from boc is 31.5".

$25 shipped.


(Lots of good things still available on the previous page.^^ If you're waiting for drops, just offer.)


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I have two pairs of Bills Khakis original twills in size 32x32, flat front, no cuff, khaki color, M2 (standard fit). I bought these, washed as instructed, and then had them altered to avoid shrinkage. However, the pants have never been worn. I've resigned my self to the fact that these are too small in the waist (put on a few pounds). I'd like $60 for one or $100 for both. I can post pictures later if needed. But my guess is that most people are familiar with these. --- *CLAIMED*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Brooks-Blend Navy Sack Blazer, 42L*

I'd rate this one as very good; insignificant signs of use, overall looks great.

22.5" chest ptp
19" shoulders
25.5" sleeve
32.5" length boc

$38 shipped.


*Orvis Suede Belt, 34*
Sold.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

*Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket - size 48L

*I'm selling a Brooks Bros. black/white tweed jacket. Size 48L. Excellent condition. Looks very nice.

It's 100% pure wool. Brookstweed. Pure Scottish Shetland.

Measurements -

Shoulder-to-shoulder: 19 1/2 "
Sleeve: 26"
Length (down the back, top of collar to bottom): 34"
Armpit-to-Armpit: 24"

Price is $75 shipped. If you want to do this face-to-face (in/near Baltimore County, Maryland), call it $65.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops

*2. Ties *
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25"
c) Hanover 3"
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy (black, not navy) 2.25"
 

*First tie you purchase is $9. All additional ties are $7.*

*5. G.H. Bass Weejuns - Size 8C*
Made in Wilton, ME, moderately worn, combination heel.
    
*Asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 > $22 > $18 shipped CONUS* CLAIMED PENDING

6. Lands End Blue Chinos 36 x 29
Uncuffed, flat front, Made in Thailand.
 
*Asking $20 > $18*

Offers are welcome.


----------



## AlanC

Some 38 & 40 khakis and shorts. These are all certainly from the same donor, however note the measurements on each. If someone wants a bunch of them, I'm open to offers on multiple pairs.

$25/delivered first pair. Each additional pair $20.

*Vineyard Vines* shorts

1-bottom pair: 
18.75" x 7.5" (tagged 40 but taken in)

2-top pair: (tagged 38)
19.25" x 8"

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/img4605ci.jpg/

*Patagonia* Organic Cotton Shorts

20.25" x 8.5" (tagged 40)

https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img4610s.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img4608s.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers* khakis

1-bottom pair: 20" x 30" (tagged 40x32, but hemmed)

2-middle pair: 20" x 30.5" (tagged 40x32, but hemmed)

3-top pair: 19.25" x 30" (tagged 40x34, but taken in and hemmed)

https://img814.imageshack.us/i/img4613j.jpg/

Price drop on these:
Bills: $35/ea
VV: $25/ea



AlanC said:


> All khakis below are plain front, no cuffs.
> 
> Bills: $40 delivered/each
> VV: $35 delivered/each
> 
> Take $5 off if you buy two pairs. I'll sell the lot of 4 for $130 delivered--instant wardrobe!.
> 
> *Bills Khakis* M1
> 19.5" x 30 1/8
> (Tagged 38)
> Condition: as new/excellent
> 
> 
> 
> *Bills Khakis* M1
> 19.25" x 29.25
> (tagged 40, but taken in at waist)
> Condition: excellent/as new (other than alterations)
> 
> 
> 
> *Vineyard Vines*
> 19.5" x 29.75" (tagged 40)
> Condition: excellent/as new
> 
> 
> 
> *Vineyard Vines*
> 19.5" x 29.75"
> (Tagged 38 x 30)
> Condition: very good
> 
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img4573l.jpg/


----------



## andcounting

Updates - Drops


andcounting said:


> *Drops and even more offerings.
> 
> *Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA
> 
> 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 45 > 42 > 40 > 38 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a slightly larger audience. Allen Edmonds 14 EEE Stockbridge. Wow
> 
> 40 > 35 > *32 > 28 shipped *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me.
> 
> Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 52 > 48 > 45 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a little more seasonal.
> Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).
> 
> Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> 48 > 45 > 40 > 35 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few ties.
> 
> Top bow - Brooks Brothers *SOLD pp*
> 
> Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*
> 
> Tie - J Crew
> 
> *12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a *36r (38?)* ish cotton 2 button sack by Palm Beach for a New Orleans outfit. It's an awesome summer jacket in a khaki color. Yours for *35 shipped.* (those of you that PMed me with interest - whoever claims it first gets it). *SOLD*
> 
> Pits are 20". 29" from the boc. Shoulders are 17" and 24" sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a big Oxxford Suit. Grey and heavy. In immaculate condition. Seems like a *48*. *80 shipped.* *SOLD*
> 
> Pits are 25". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 26.5" sleeves.
> 
> Pants 21.5" (laid flat) X 31. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
> 80 > 78 > 68 shipped.*
> 
> Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside).
> *80 > 75 shipped.*
> 
> Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a BB 3/2 sportcoat - gray - excellent shape. At first I thought it was an orphan, but don't think so. If it is, it's one of those exceptions. It's has such a nice soft feel to it. Tagged 38r.
> *SOLD.*
> 
> Pits are 20". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 17.5" and 24" sleeves.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Offering 1 pair of AE Kenwood unlined penny loafers in light brown colour, size 10E. These are brand new and never worn. The uppers are unlined, amazingly soft, and the colour is almost identical to AE's chili colour. Asking USD$100 to my PayPal, shipping included in price.
> 
> Please message me with interest.
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/kenwood1.jpg/https://img853.imageshack.us/i/kenwood2.jpg/https://img845.imageshack.us/i/kenwood3.jpg/


Someone around here must be a 10E, so make me an offer. Pay shipping at least.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ those are really nice. someone should nab them.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> Two nice jackets for your consideration.
> 
> Polo RL navy blue doeskin jacket.
> Tagged 42R
> 2 button, lightly darted
> Beautiful with little to no wear. The waist pockets are still sewn shut. Fully lined. Single vent. Made in USA
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25 +1 to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack
> Tagged 42 medium long
> Wool, silk, linen mix. Good for warmer weather wear
> 1/4 lined
> Light brown w/blue and dark brown highlights
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length BoC: 32
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5 + 2.5 to let out


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offering 1 pair of AE Kenwood unlined penny loafers in light brown colour, size 10E. These are brand new and never worn. The uppers are unlined, amazingly soft, and the colour is almost identical to AE's chili colour. Asking USD$100 to my PayPal, shipping included in price.
> 
> Please message me with interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone around here must be a 10E, so make me an offer. Pay shipping at least.
Click to expand...

These AE Kenwoods are now spoken for and shipping out tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## chadn2000

Vineyard Vines Republican Elephant Tie ($35) and two Hanauer bow ties ($25 each). Email [email protected] to buy or for more pictures.


----------



## chadn2000

Vineyard Vines Ties...Nautical Flags ($25) and Custom George W. Bush '04 Innaugural Tie (DCI Group) ($40). Email chad.e.nelson.[email protected] with interest or for more pics.


----------



## chadn2000

Lily Putlizer flower & balloon tie ($25)...email [email protected] with interest or for more pics.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills M2P Canvas, 34 (measures 33")*

Broken-in, and in great condition.

Waist 16.5" (33"), inseam 31" (1.75" cuffs)

$24 shipped.


*O'Connells Authentic Hand Woven in India Bleeding Madras Trousers*

Two pairs: let's call them yellow-red and white-green.

Both are in very good condition; the yellow-red need a simple laundering--no visible issues, but the front pockets inside are faintly soiled. The white-green have an external stain; it is small and not immediately visible, but if you're inclined to worry about that kind of thing it might bother you if it doesn't come out. I was going to have them laundered myself, but maybe you'd like to give some special treatment and get them for a little cheaper.

Measured: 18.5" waist, 32.75" inseam.

$35 shipped each.

*Yellow-Red*_<<<---this pair, sold._ 


*White-Green*


----------



## swb120

*Price drops!*

Most of the ties shown are approx. 3 1/4". Ties 2-4 (Brioni and Lanvin) are approx. 3.5". All are in great condition, except where noted [some are a little wrinkled, but no defects]

*Prices:*
Brioni - $45>$40>$35>*$30 shipped*
Hermes - ALL SOLD
Talbott/Andover Shop - $30>$25>*$22 shipped*
Lanvin - $25>$20>$17>*$15 shipped*
Ferragamo - ALL SOLD
Brooks Brothers - $20>$16>*$14 shipped*

*1-4 Hermes, Brioni, Lanvin*








 
1. Hermes - 7310 EA *SOLD*
2. Brioni
3. Brioni - *SOLD*
4. Lanvin

*5-8 - Brooks Bros., Talbott, Andover Shop*








 
5. Brooks Brothers - brown with pink/white/lt. blue/orange stripe
6. Brooks Brothers - red emblematic with sailboats, navy/white stripes
7. Robert Talbott - navy/green
8. Andover Shop (Robert Talbott) - black/silver

*13-15 Brooks Brothers emblematics*








 
13. Brooks Brothers - silk/poly Christmas emblematic with holly
14. Brooks Brothers - copper emblematic with crossed golf clubs [really distinctive...I've never seen a BB tie like this one before]
15. Unknown maker - emblematic with three whales - I think it's poly. *$10 shipped.*

*H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R.* 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA.

Asking $45>$40>$35>*$30 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:








    

*Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - size 8EE*. Beautiful, like new condition. Insoles show no wear; outsoles show 1 or 2 wearings. Lovely tan pebble grain calfskin.

Asking $55>$50>*$45 shipped* (+3 west of Chicago)

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0895r.jpg/ https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img0896hb.jpg/ https://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0897pd.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0898a.jpg/


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Ralph Lauren OCBDs*

Three Ralph Lauren OCBDs. NWOT. Washed and never worn. They just don't fit right. Size - Medium. Classic Fit. Retail on these is $89. My price = $45 for one, $120 for all three. Free shipping.

Blue University Stripe









Yellow University Stripe









Muted Orange/Peach Solid


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Insoles are marked to prevent return to BB. Click on photos to enlarge.

NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Tassel Loafers. *7D*. $210.>>$180>>$170>>$160


NIB Peal & Co for BB Dk Brown Suede Wingtips. Crepe sole. *7.5D*. $185.


NWOB Brooks Brothers White Bucks. Made in China. *8.5D* is $85>>$75>>$70, *9D* has smudge near heel (pictured) $75>>$65>>$60


NIB with shoe bags Peal & Co Made in England White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Retail $528. *8D* and *12D*. $175>>$160>>$150


NIB Peal & Co brown suede shoes. Made in England. Second photo is color accurate. Dainite soles. *8.5D*. $180>>$170.


NIB Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Moc Toe BootsSize 9.5. My remaining pair has scratches on the sole$185>>$150>>$140.


NIB Alden for BB Tassel Loafer. Burgundy. *10.5D*. $190.***SOLD***


NIB Alden for BB Handsewn Penny Loafer. Black. *11D*. $190.


----------



## Spats

*New Shoos! 11 B.*

In case you were away on safari or otherwise out of touch when I ran these the first time, I offer again: (offers considered, I want the space, -S.)


Spats said:


> Economical, made in USA new longwings, maybe just the thing for a young man who isn't sure he likes the style yet, or? $35.00 shipped CONUS to you.
> I wear an 11C or D and these fit snugly but would probably fit me after a trip on a shoe stretcher. My guess is better for a narrow foot or slightly smaller all around such as a 10.5C or D. -Spats


----------



## closerlook

FEEL FREE TO MAKE OFFERS - *REALLY*

Hello Everyone,

Below are a series of items I am clearing out:

*New Never Worn Ralph Lauren Purple Label Tie* (its just hanging sideways)

$110 Shipped or offer (note this is new, never worn, purchased retail at $185)

* J Crew Cashmere Sweater sz M*
$40 Shipped CONUS
*CLAIMED.*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Longwing Blutchers by Edward Green (I believe), sz 9 D (full grain calf, very subtle, danite sole).*

$75 Shipped CONUS

*Polo Ralph Lauren Black Penny Loafers 9D - very traditional look, tons of life left in the soles*

$65 Shipped CONUS

*LL BEAN NORWEGIAN SWEATER sz L (note the sleeve is just rolled under, not missing its cuff)*

$60 Shipped CONUS

These sack suits are as traditional as they come (all in excellent condition):

*H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 Sack Suit - Navy, denser wool (needs a steaming but is in excellent shape)*
Flat front, cuffed pants

_$70 Shipped CONUS_

approx measurments
Jacket:
30in length from boc
23in pit to pit
18in shoulders
24.5+2in sleeves

pants:
38in waist with potential for taking in or out
inseam length is 29in + 4 if you take the cuffs down.
length from waist down side of leg is 40.5 (nice rise).

*Gant 3/2 Sack suit*

measurements and price in a bit

*Corbin 3/2 Sack suit*

Measurements and price in a bit


----------



## chadn2000

cenelson43 said:


> View attachment 2518
> View attachment 2517
> 
> Vineyard Vines Republican Elephant Tie ($35) and two Hanauer bow ties ($25 each). Email [email protected] to buy or for more pictures.


Markdowns...Elephant Tie ($30). Hanauer bow ties ($23 each). Email or PM.


----------



## chadn2000

cenelson43 said:


> View attachment 2520
> View attachment 2519
> 
> Vineyard Vines Ties...Nautical Flags ($25) and Custom George W. Bush '04 Innaugural Tie (DCI Group) ($40). Email [email protected] with interest or for more pics.


Markdowns...Nautical Tie ($20). "W" tie ($37).


----------



## chadn2000

cenelson43 said:


> View attachment 2521
> 
> Lily Putlizer flower & balloon tie ($25)...email [email protected] with interest or for more pics.


Lily Pulitzer tie now $20.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills M2P Canvas, 34 (measures 33")*

Broken-in, and in great condition.

Waist 16.5" (33"), inseam 31" (1.75" cuffs)

$24 shipped. *$22.*


*O'Connells Authentic Hand Woven in India Bleeding Madras Trousers*
Sold pp, thanks.

*Brooks Brothers Brooks-Blend Navy Sack Blazer, 42L*

I'd rate this one as very good; insignificant signs of use, overall looks great.

22.5" chest ptp
19" shoulders
25.5" sleeve
32.5" length boc

$38 shipped. *$34.*


Two great-looking earth tone Viyellas, in very nice condition. They seem to have seen at least one wash cycle, so, for that reason alone, I don't say excellent:

Both measure 24.5" ptp and (roughly) 34" sleeves.

$32 each, or $58 for both shipped. *$25, or $45.*

*Viyella Tartan Check, L*


*Viyella Glen Check, L*


*Orvis Tattersall, XXL*

Like new.

$30 shipped. *$24.*


*Bullock & Jones Half-Sleeve, L*

Excellent fabric in excellent condition.
Chest ptp: 26.5"

$25 shipped. *$14.*


*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Shorts, 38*

On seam pockets, two button front closure (nice buttons, at that), and absolutely like new (except for needing a touch-up ironing, as you see).

$24 shipped. *$18.*


*Bills Khakis Blue Jeans, marked 38/34 (but measure 40/31)*

Stonewashed denim, like new.

$25 shipped. *$20.*


*Polo Ralph Lauren Reds, 34/30*

Very good condition, nearly new.
Measure true.

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Orvis Reds, 42*

Broken-in and just starting to look like they should.
Measure true-to-size.

$16 shipped. *$8.*


*Lands End Legacy Chinos (two pair), 33*

They've been given a light starch at the cleaners, but they are in excellent shape.

Inseam 28". Waist measures true-to-size (16.5")

$18 each, or $32 shipped for both. *Both for $26.*


----------



## AlanC

Price drop: $50 delivered!



AlanC said:


> *Allen Edmonds Seneca -- size: 8E*
> Made in USA
> Excellent overall condition, soles only lightly worn
> 
> $60 delivered CONUS
> 
> Perfect with jeans, khakis and up to a sportcoat (some would even sneak 'em in with a suit). Shoe trees not included.
> 
> https://img807.imageshack.us/i/img4601a.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Benson said:


> Thought I'd mention that I came across some wool and silk Drake's pocket squares from two and three seasons ago. As I missed out on both at the time, I was quite happy to find them (in a shop in Madrid that I've only just discovered). If anyone has been looking for them, too, I'd be happy to go back and ship them to you (at cost as I'm not looking to turn a profit). They were 62 euros (a bit high, i know, but better than waiting for them to appear on ebay only to pay the same).
> 
> Of those in the first pic, they had only the orange, green and brown.
> 
> And they also had these
> 1
> 2
> 
> Benson
> pics courtesy of ASW


Those are amazing! did anyone take you up on that offer?


----------



## Benson

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Those are amazing! did anyone take you up on that offer?


No, no one, though I suspect one forumite will cave eventually.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

NIB Peal & Co Brown Oak Wax Hide Captoe Bluchers. Oak wax hide leather provides water resistance. Commando soles. Retail $528. *8.5D*. $225.


NIB Brooks Brother Black "American Blucher". Made in Maine by Rancourt & Co. Substantial, high quality handmade shoes. *9D*. $150.


NIB Alden for BB Tassel Loafer. Burgundy. *12C*. $190.


----------



## srivats

^ You are killing me with 1/2 size small Peal (C&J) for BB shoes.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Benson said:


> No, no one, though I suspect one forumite will cave eventually.


I'm about to.

I've admired #2 since it was posted on asw.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

NIB Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. Made in England. *10.5D*. $190.


NIB Alden for BB Tassel Loafers. Made in USA. Black. *10.5E*. $190.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I have a collection of pre-owned size 32 belts available:


BB black/silver buckle
Johnston & Murphy burgundy/brass buckle
Johnston & Murphy burgundy/silver buckle
Cole Haan pebble grain brown/muted silver buckle
Surcingle stretch khaki/gator tab/brass buckle 
 
$15 each, shipped. Make offer on multiple belts or the whole lot.


----------



## CMDC

Two ties today. $10 conus each. $17 for both

Brooks Brothers
Red w/navy dots
Tag still attached

Aquascutum


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops

*Ties *
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3"
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy (black, not navy) 2.25"
 

*First tie you purchase is $8. All additional ties are $6.*

Lands End Blue Chinos 36 x 29
Uncuffed, flat front, Made in Thailand.
 
*Asking $20 > $18 > $16*

Offers are welcome.


----------



## greeny

Steve Smith said:


> NIB Alden for BB Tassel Loafer. Burgundy. *12C*. $190.


Loving these shoes...


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Collection of pre-owned size 32 belts:



Johnston & Murphy burgundy/silver buckle
Johnston & Murphy burgundy/brass buckle
BB black/silver buckle
Cole Haan pebble grain brown/muted silver buckle
Surcingle stretch khaki/gator tab/brass buckle 

$15 each, shipped. Make offer on multiple belts or the whole lot.










Vineyard Vines Khakis, stone color, flat front, 32x32. $30, shipped.


----------



## nerdykarim

srivats said:


> ^ You are killing me with 1/2 size small Peal (C&J) for BB shoes.


It's killing me because they're in my size!


----------



## Pugin

Am looking for a pair of dirty bucks in approximately size 8D or 7.5D. Should be Goodyear-welted and made in the USA. I am indifferent as to their maker or whether they are new or vintage. Thanks.


----------



## closerlook

I am reviving this one as the link was apparently broken
JOS A BANK 
3/2 SACK BLAZER
Made in Hopsack 
Very nice

Approximate Measurements:
Shoulders 19in
chest 23in
sleeve from shoulder 26in +2.5in
length 32.5 in

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE AN OFFER*


----------



## spielerman

Pugin said:


> Am looking for a pair of dirty bucks in approximately size 8D or 7.5D. Should be Goodyear-welted and made in the USA. I am indifferent as to their maker or whether they are new or vintage. Thanks.


^ add me to the same list and requirements but in 8.5 or 9...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Kenneth Gordon Authentic Handwoven Madras "Guaranteed to Bleed", L*

Excellent condition.

25.5" chest ptp, 35" sleeve

$34 shipped.


*Allen Edmonds Concord Wingtip Blucher, 12.5 AA*

Overall condition is very good; the uppers are remarkably good with only a minor scratch or two (and a bruise of sorts on the right heel which may need a re-dye and buff if you want them perfect--but should be fine cleaned and polished), the soles are about 50-60% but the heel caps will need to be replaced soon, and the sole edge needs to be dressed. All that said but they are minor issues that the cobbler replacing the heel caps will do as routine attention--simple and cheap. Also, an insole insert was used, so, the insole is very clean and lacks the type of impression you'd expect otherwise. (They show, however, where leather came up with the glue when the insert was removed.)

$65 shipped.


Tie Lots: $36 each, or $20 to break lots for individual ties.
Lots have been broken. The Reis, McAvoy, and Briar have been claimed.

*#1. Reis of New Haven and vintage Brooks Brothers Makers*

Both are in very good condition; only slight wrinkling at the knot area.


*#2. Brooks Brothers 346 and Unknown for Filenes*

Made in USA all silk Argyle and Sutherland Repp on the BB; the Filenes is a really nice 60/40 silk-wool blend. Excellent condition.


*Southwick and unknown for McAvoy*

Both marked Hand Made in Canada. Beautiful spring-summer colors, I'm probably going to regret selling these.


*Robert Talbott Heavy Italian Madder and Briar English Silk Floral Medallion*

Both in excellent condition. The colors didn't come out in these pictures for some reason, and I tried several times, but perhaps I can take some daylight pictures tomorrow if you'd like a better color representation. Burgundy in different shades.


----------



## DFPyne

1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Madras Jacket ~42R
Half lined. Lightly padded shoulders. Hooked vent. 
[$45 Shipped]
Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5" 
Shoulder: 19" 
Sleeve: 25"









2) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Grey & White Seersucker Blazer ~41R
Quarter lined, two buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent 
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 29.5" 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23"

























3) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$45 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















4) J. Press for Eddie Jacobs 42L Charcoal Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
This suit is a real beauty. 3/2 Sack, hooked vent, fully lined. Pants flat front, pocket watch pocket, suspender buttons. 
[$75 Shipped]
























Jacket -
Shoulders:19"
Pit to Pit:22"
Length: 33"
Sleeve:25"
Pants - 
Waist:19" x2 (+2" to Let Out)
Length:31" (1.5" Cuff)

5) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$30 Shipped]

















6) Ralph Lauren Rugby Large Sized Made in India Madras Shirt 
Long Sleeved, back collar button, "guaranteed to bleed"
[$45 Shipped] 

























7) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$30 Shipped] 

















8) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$25 Shipped] 

















9) Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$25 Shipped] 

















10) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$25 Shipped] 

















11) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$25 Shipped]

















12) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$25 Shipped]

















13) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$25 Shipped]

















14) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$25 Shipped] 

















15) L.L. Bean 16.5-34 Blue Pocket Flap Oxford Shirt
[$25 Shipped]

























16) Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo (Fits Small). 
Mother of Pearl Buttons. 
[$25 Shipped]

















17) Ray-Ban "New Wayfarer" Tortoise Shell Sunglasses 
Some scratches, fair to good condition - priced accordingly. 
[$40 Shipped]

















18) Leather Man Limited Nautical Flag Belt - Sized 34
[$30 Shipped]

















19) Handmade Rainbow Striped Needlepoint Belt - Sized 34
Canterbury Belt? - See tag {More information would be appreciated}
[$30 Shipped]

































20) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$30 Shipped]

















21) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$40 Shipped] 









Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

** I am also looking for a 42R 3/2 Seersucker Suit. If you have any leads please let me know**


----------



## Taken Aback

That's a great selection.


----------



## brozek

The vintage trees and two pairs of lightweight RL Polo chinos left - price drops on all three!



brozek said:


> A whole pile of tradly summer stuff! All prices include shipping - thanks!
> 
> NWT vintage Rochester shoe trees, no size marked but they measure 10 3/4" by 2 7/8". $12 shipped.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img35111.jpg/
> 
> RL Polo summer-weight cotton chinos, 34x30, 8.5" leg opening - $15 shipped
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img35151.jpg/
> 
> Another pair of lightweight RL Polo chinos, size 33x32, 8.25" leg opening - $15 shipped
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img35171.jpg/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Price drops

*Unusual Harris Tweed Jacket by Dunn and Co
*
Many unusual Harris Tweed patterns have been made, but they're hard to come by. The vast majority of Harris Tweeds out there are just plain herringbone and barleycorn patterns, so I leapt at the chance to buy this, unfortunately it's a bit too short for me.
Lovely, slubby multicolored pattern
Three button front (leather buttons), fully lined, center vent.
20 1/2" chest, 17 1/2" shoulders, 2 1/2" sleeves, 29-29 1/4" bottom collar to hem.
$40 shipped/offers

*Tweed Jacket
*
another more British styled Tweed
Light brown herringbone with a rust overcheck
50% Wool, 50% lambs wool
very British, three (leather) button front, no vent, fully lined
tagged a 39, but I'd say it might even fit a 40
21 1/2" chest, 18" shoulders, 25 1/4" sleeves, 30 3/4" bottom collar to hem
$25 shipped/offers


----------



## Cardinals5

I just bought this brand new BB ocbd short-sleeve popover from Steve, but it turns out it doesn't fit well. It's made in USA, has a chest logo, and curved hems as it's meant to be worn untucked. It's a true medium and not one of the vanity mediums BB usually sells. I'd guess it should fit a 38 or slimmer 40.

Tagged: Medium
Chest: 42"
BOC: 29"

I'm asking $33 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad

Here's his picture - it's the solid light blue on the right.


----------



## conductor

I saw two pairs of shoes thrifting today that I liked, but I thought I would check for interest before I picked them up. 

1. Size 9.5 D Floorsheim Imperial longwings, black, in scotch grain. They've been re-heel, but are in decent shape. They would be $35 shipped CONUS.

2. Size 11.5 AAA / A Walk-Over longwings, also black and in scotch grain. . Look basically new. These would be $40 shipped CONUS. 

PM me if you are interested, and I'll pick them up.


----------



## DFPyne

Some Drops & Updates on Availability

1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Madras Jacket ~42R
Half lined. Lightly padded shoulders. Hooked vent. 
[$40 Shipped]
Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5" 
Shoulder: 19" 
Sleeve: 25"









2) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Grey & White Seersucker Blazer ~41R
Quarter lined, two buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 21"
Bottom to Collar: 29.5" 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23"

























3) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















4) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$30 Shipped]

















5) Ralph Lauren Rugby Large Sized Made in India Madras Shirt 
Long Sleeved, back collar button, "guaranteed to bleed"
[$40 Shipped] 

























6) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$30 Shipped] 

















7) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$25 Shipped] 

















8) Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$25 Shipped] 

















9) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$25 Shipped] 

















10) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$25 Shipped]

















11) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$25 Shipped]

















12) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$25 Shipped]

















13) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$25 Shipped] 

















14) L.L. Bean 16.5-34 Blue Pocket Flap Oxford Shirt
[$25 Shipped]

























15) Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo (Fits Small). 
Mother of Pearl Buttons. 
[$25 Shipped]

















16) Leather Man Limited Nautical Flag Belt - Sized 34
[$30 Shipped]

















17) Handmade Rainbow Striped Needlepoint Belt - Sized 34
Canterbury Belt? - See tag {More information would be appreciated}
[$30 Shipped]

































18) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$30 Shipped]

















19) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$40 Shipped] 









Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

** I am also looking for a 42R 3/2 Seersucker Suit. If you have any leads please let me know**

Sold:
- J. Press for Eddie Jacobs 42L Charcoal Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
- Ray-Ban "New Wayfarer" Tortoise Shell Sunglasses


----------



## Steve Smith

NIB Peal & Co Black Calf Chukka Boots. Made in England. Price includes US shipping. *10D*. $190.


----------



## srivats

^ Those are very nice chukkas at an excellent price - Alfred Sargent for BB from what I know. Channeled soles w/ goodyear welt.

Steve if you see a pair of these suede chukkas in 9D please get them for me!


----------



## TweedyDon

*JACKETS! c.38-42: Madras, Donegal Mist, Gun Club Checks, Brookstweed 3/2 sack, more 3/2 sacks, more!*

*I have several more jackets to pass along today--including a couple of Grails!--and several more waiting in the wings!

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Muted Madras-style 1960s summer sack Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

This is lovely! A beautiful muted Madras-style jacket in muted shades of forest and pine green with oak-bark bars in the weave, this jacket is a classic 1960s jacket for campus or casual wear--utterly Take Ivy! There's no fabric content listed, but it's probably a lightweight wool blend of some form--either a synthetic or (more likely) cotton. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and has the classic two-button cuffs. It has a single vent, narrow lapels, and a high-roll three button sack cut. Were I an eBay seller I'd list this as being in excellent vintage condition--this translates into my more honest account of this as being in Very Good condition, in need of a dry clean to freshen it up. If you have any madras-type sack in your closet, this versatile original should be it! Made in the USA, of course.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/8

   

*2) Beautiful Midweight Gun Club Check Jacket by Corbin Canvassed*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Featuring fully canvassed construction and a full lining, this is one of the most beautiful gun club checks I've seen--my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice! The checks are a mixture of dark tan, mid-blue, sage green, and black on a mid-tan background with a beautiful rust check overlay. This really is terrific! In addition to its full canvassing this jacket has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in absolutely beautiful condition, with the exception of a single minor thread pull (shown near the hem--which you might well have never noticed, and would be a 30-second fix for a dry-cleaner tailor! But then, noting such trivial flaws is for my sake, really, rather than yours... 

Given how beautiful this is, it's a steal at *$65, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










    

*3) GRAIL! Donegal Mist--cashmere, Donegal tweed, and kid mohair mix tweed from Ireland! Canvassed*

You probably know what this is, but I'll tell you anyway... It's the trads' Grail Tweed, a tweed that's a mixture of 5% cashmere, 60% Donegal wool, and 35% kid mohair that provides one of the softest yet hardest-wearing tweeds available. Plus, each Donegal Mist is handwoven with the name of the weaver in the jacket--in this case, Albert Williamson. It really doesn't get mush more artisanal than this--something J. Press recognises having long had Mists as their flagship tweed.

Oh yes--this tweed is a very rare solid, being pure camel-coloured!

If it's being a Mist wasn't enough, this also features lapped seams at the shoulders, half-canvassing, metal-shanked leather covered football buttons, and a single vent. It was made for KH Tailoring of Fifth Avenue, New York. This really is a very special tweed indeed!

Alas, though, it does have three minor flaws. There's perhaps three broken threads located by the hem, which I only found when peering closely at it to get a close-up of the weave, and a couple more broken threads on the right sleeve, which I only just found. It also has a small fray by the buttons on the edge of the cloth by the right cuff, again, a flaw I only found when taking its close up, and something that can be readily fixed.

Given these flaws, though, how about just *$35, or offer*, for a very WASP-y weekend jacket?

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4










     

*4) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in Shetland tweed! Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

A trad GRAIL! This is a beautiful Brookstweed 3/2 sack in Shetland, the highly-desirable and rare tweed that wears as hard as Harris and has a hand that's almost as soft as Donegal Mist. Plus, this shetland tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, a single vent, classic two-button cuffs, and a full (rather than the usual half) lining. It's also half-canvassed, and was Made in the USA. Moreover, this is a more recent jacket, rather than a vintage piece, and was clearly worn sparingly, if at all--it's in beautiful condition. And its tweed is beautiful, too, being a classic dark brown herringbone.

*Tagged a 42L, but please see

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

   

5) The English Shop of Princeton gun club check 3/2 sack Canvassed

*Claimed!*

Another beautiful jacket! This was made expressly for the now-defunct The English Shop of Princeton, a former rival to Langrock, Hilton, and Ballot. Again, my pictures don't do this jacket justice at all--it's a beautiful gun club check, with slate grey, black, bark and russet on the classic mid-tan background. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the classic two button cuffs. It's in a midweight tweed and has a single vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition, although it was mis-pressed to a 3/1 roll (!)--although this is easily fixed, especially since the 3/2 sack configuration is starting to come back naturally, being dependent on the cut and not the press. Naturally, this was made in the USA,

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

   

*6) BEAUTIFUL University Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck! Canvassed*

This is simply wonderful! The tweed is beautiful--very light summery grey and cream broad herringbone with subtle orange and light-blue single-thread overchecking, this is clearly a three-season tweed, both for its colouring and its weight. It's also a 3/2 sack, and had the classic two-button cuff--as you'd expect for a jacket made expressly for Princeton's University Store! This is half-lined, but 3/4 canvassed, and has a hook vent. The buttons are metal-shanked leather-covered football buttons. This gorgeous jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$75, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*7) Oxxford summer jacket Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

Another beautiful jacket! This has all the Oxxford hallmarks--fully canvassed, beautifully cut from gorgeous fabric, with a wonderful drape. It's also a rarity, as it's either a 3/2 sack with a high lapel roll, or a three-button with the hint of a lapel roll at the top, like the A&F above. In either case, it's lovely, and would delight trads and non-trads alike!

The fabric has no content listed, but this model appears to be a wool-silk blend. It's beautiful, with a lovely subtle overcheck of summer sky-blue and pinky-orange. It's half-lined and single vented. Its label marks it as a "Curator's Choice" model.

*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
*Waist (across top of 2nd button): 19 7/8*
Sleeve: 24 (+ 3 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining Madras! Shorts and shirts! Includes J. Press, RL, Bass....*

I have lots of madras shirts and some madras shorts to pass on today! *PLEASE NOTE that unless otherwise indicated ALL of the following shirts and shorts are authentic Indian madras*, and *NOT* merely Indian-sourced lightweight cotton plaids.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*

Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".

Asking *$23, or offer*

  

*2) GORGEOUS J. Press green/purple plaid shirt*

This is beautiful, and the price reflects my leanings towards keeping this! It's in absolutely excellent condition; the sleeve is c. 35 1/2, and the chest is 24". The fabric has a wonderfully soft hand and is suitable for three season wear; it might be a bit too heavy for summer.

Asking *$34, or offer.*

  

*3) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*

A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.

Asking *$22, or offer*

  

*4) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*

Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence, asking just *$10 or offer*

  

*5) SHORTS! Patchwork madras shorts by Bass. Size 36.*

Size 36 patchwork madras shorts by Bass. In Very Good/Excellent condition; no flaws, but I'm always cautious in grading madras! Perfect for the Ivy summer...

Asking *$22, offer*.

   

*6) Land's End madras shirt, size 18-18 1/2*

*Claimed!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Lacoste Pink Mesh Knit Polo, 5*
*Sold.*

*Leather Man, LTD. D-Ring Ribbon Belts, M (34-36)*

All in very good to excellent condition; some wrinkling at the catch point, but no wear.

42" total length.

$18 for one; add $15 for a second, $12 for a third, $10 for a fourth, or $60 for all five.


*Brooks Brothers D-Ring Ribbon Belt, L*

Moderate wear. 41.5" total length.

$14 shipped--or add to the above lot for $10.


*Lands End Ribbon Belt, M*

Excellent condition. 42" total length.

$14 shipped--or add to the above for $10.


*Lands End Wool Surcingles and a Burgundy Dress Belt, 38*
*Sold.*

*Lands End Stretch Surcingles, 38*

Some buckle wear (bending) at the first catch, as seen. Made in USA.

$10 each, both for $16, or add to the above for $6 each.


*Lands End Black Dress Belt, 40*

As new. Made in USA.

$14 shipped.


----------



## Pugin

I have a number of shoes for sale on ebay, mostly in 8D. I am happy to cut deals for forum members. Please contact me by pm!

https://shop.ebay.com/hwy281/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200


----------



## dshell

Pugin said:


> I have a number of shoes for sale on ebay, mostly in 8D. I am happy to cut deals for forum members. Please contact me by pm!
> 
> https://shop.ebay.com/hwy281/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200


My goodness. The worst part is that I wear something between a 7.5 and an 8.... those dirty bucks are neato.... must r.e.s.i.s.t....


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A couple pairs of 10 D shell saddles on the Sales forum.


----------



## Steve Smith

Any 43R's looking for a nice suit? Price includes US shipping. Retail is around $2000 on this.

Unaltered Golden Fleece Madison Navy Blue Pinstripe Suit. Two button, Single Vent. Hand tailored in USA, fabric woven in England. Tagged *43R*, measures p2p 23.5, Sh 19.75, Sl unfinished, L 31. Pleated pants are W 38, L unfinished. $325.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Gitman Bros. Unistripe and H. Stockton (of Atlanta) Broadcloth Check, 16-34*

Excellent, like-new condition. Both measure 25" ptp.

$58 shipped for both.
Gitman:


H. Stockton:


*Coach Burgundy Burnished Cowhide Dress Belt, 40*

Brand new.

$24 shipped.


----------



## DFPyne

I have had a pretty good couple days selling, so I thought I would put out a some feelers for a couple requests:

- 42R 3/2 Madras Blazer 
- 42R 3/2 Blue/White Seersucker Suit
- 8.5D Black Captoe Shoes (~$30-$40)

If you have any of these and are looking to sell - please PM me


----------



## absent_prof

Land's End Salmon coloured Original Oxford. 17 36 Tall.

It will cost me around $15 USD to post to the US or internationally.

Make me an offer on top of the postage and it's yours.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Princeton tweed and the Donegal Mist from the above post have now both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer jackets, and more!*

*I'm selling these jackets--including a classic cable Car Clothiers seersucker jacket, and a lovely madras-type jacket!--for 32rollandrock. *

As always, *all prices include include boxed shipping with delivery confirmation in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) Cable Car Clothiers grey and white seersucker jacket Canvassed*

A trad. staple from the tradly (and extremely expensive) Cable Car Clothiers of San Francisco, this is a real seersucker jacket, and not just a striped cotton jacket made to look like seersucker. It's lovely and crinkly, and perfect for the hot summer that's just arrived. Made in the USA, it features patch pockets, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It does have some loose stitching in the back lining at the top of the vent, and two very, very small brown marks (on the pocket and right chest) that may or may not come out with dry cleaning.... and in any case are hardly noticeable and give it character! Given these flaws, though, this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*Asking $40, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2










     

*2) The Tartan Corner Madras-type jacket Canvassed*

This is lovely! There's no fabric content tag identifying this as actual madras, but it seems pretty clearly to be all-cotton, and so lovely and lightweight. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, has a single vent, and is a beautiful fabric in lovely aqua tones. It has a two button front, and is subtly darted. It's also Made in the USA, and in excellent condition!

Asking just *$45, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30










   

*3) H. Freeman "Naturalaire" 3/2 tweed sack Canvassed*

Although this is _possibly_ an orphan suit jacket, that it's a dark herringbone tweed 3/2 sack and has buttons that would be acceptable on an odd jacket means that it can easily be worn as an odd jacket! In any case, made by the classic tradly clothier H. Freeman. this lovely jacket has a high 3/2 lapel roll, is a lovely dark brown herringbone (please see close ups for colour and pattern), is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It's a heavier tweed, so would be good for Fall and Winter wear. Slightly rumpled from storage and with two very small rust spots on the interior lining near the inside pocket from a safety pin affixing an old dry-cleaner's tag, this jacket is in Very Good condition (conservatively!) It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$45, or offer*

*It carries a vintage tag size of 42, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










    

*4) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*

Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

Asking *$50, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










    

5) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$60, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)










    

*
6) Orvis 3/2 sack summer jacket with all patch pockets!*

This is a lovely unstructured summer jacket! Made by Orvis this is a lovely primrose yellow with green-grey overcheck. It has three patch pockets and a 3/2 sack cut. It's very lightweight, being made of lambswool, and is half-lined with a single vent. The shoulders have no discernible padding at all. It's slightly rumpled from storage, and has a small pinprick near the hem on the right front; there's also a small brown mark there, which will likely come out with dry-cleaning. Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence

asking just* $35, or offer*

*Tagged a 42R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
(Please note that owing to the cut of this jacket and the lack of shoulder padding the sleeve length is in practice a bit longer, and the shoulders narrower, as the jacket will drape from the shoulders to extend the arms.) 
Length: 30










   

*7) Zegna double-breasted jacket Canvassed*

This is a lovely jacket! Double-breasted in a conservative yet colourful glen plaid pattern (navy blue base, pale yellow and pinkish overcheck), this jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and was made in Italy. It's in excellent condition, despite some minor rumpling from storage, which will fall out with hanging.

Asking just *$50, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










   

*8) Beautiful Midweight Gun Club Check Jacket by Corbin Canvassed*

*This was previously listed, and appears here with a price drop:*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Featuring fully canvassed construction and a full lining, this is one of the most beautiful gun club checks I've seen--my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice! The checks are a mixture of dark tan, mid-blue, sage green, and black on a mid-tan background with a beautiful rust check overlay. This really is terrific! In addition to its full canvassing this jacket has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in absolutely beautiful condition, with the exception of a single minor thread pull (shown near the hem--which you might well have never noticed, and would be a 30-second fix for a dry-cleaner tailor! But then, noting such trivial flaws is for my sake, really, rather than yours... 

Given how beautiful this is, it's a steal at *$60, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## DFPyne

Some Drops & Updates on Availability

1) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Madras Jacket ~42R
Half lined. Lightly padded shoulders. Hooked vent. 
[$40 Shipped]
Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
Bottom to Collar: 30.5" 
Shoulder: 19" 
Sleeve: 25"









2) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















3) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$25 Shipped]

















4) Ralph Lauren Rugby Large Sized Made in India Madras Shirt 
Long Sleeved, back collar button, "guaranteed to bleed"
[$40 Shipped] 

























5) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$25 Shipped] 

















6) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$20 Shipped] 

















7) Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$20 Shipped] 

















8) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped] 

















9) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]

















10) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$20 Shipped]

















11) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]

















12) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$20 Shipped] 

















13) Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo (Fits Small). 
Mother of Pearl Buttons. 
[$20 Shipped]

















14) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

















15) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$35 Shipped] 









Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- J. Press for Eddie Jacobs 42L Charcoal Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
- Ray-Ban "New Wayfarer" Tortoise Shell Sunglasses
- Brooks Brothers 3/2 Grey & White Seersucker Blazer ~41R
- Handmade Rainbow Striped Needlepoint Belt - Sized 34
- Leather Man Limited Nautical Flag Belt - Sized 34 {Pending Payment}
- L.L. Bean 16.5-34 Blue Pocket Flap Oxford Shirt {Pending Payment}


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

SouthernLiveOak said:


> Collection of pre-owned size 32 belts:
> 
> 
> Johnston & Murphy burgundy/silver buckle
> Johnston & Murphy burgundy/brass buckle
> BB black/silver buckle -- *SOLD*
> Cole Haan pebble grain brown/muted silver buckle
> Surcingle stretch khaki/gator tab/brass buckle -- *SOLD*
> $15 each, shipped. Make offer on multiple belts or the whole lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines Khakis, stone color, flat front, 32x32. $30, shipped. -- *SOLD*


Updates. $40 for all three of the remaining belts. $15 each.


----------



## brozek

I hope there's a 42R on here who needs a lightweight summer suit, because it kills me that this is one size too big for me. It's made of a light blue, lightweight cotton pincord and a very lightweight lining. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. I don't recognize the maker (John L. Blair), but it looks like it's a Pennsylvania-based family company, founded in 1910 and still in business. This particular suit was made in the US. It's in great shape - no stains, holes or odors. I'm asking $40 shipped for it. Thanks!

Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest (armpit to armpit): 22"
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 24.5"
Length (bottom of collar): 30.75"
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 32"
Front rise: 11.5"
Hem: 10"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/img35351.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img35361.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/img35371z.jpg/


----------



## MrZipper

This J. Press Tuxedo (44L, shawl collar, undarted!) is now posted over in the Sales forum, along with two other non-trad coats by trad brands (BBGF and Corbin).

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...44L-BBGF-44R-Corbin-40R&p=1219196#post1219196


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Ben Silver Emblematic Ties* 
1. Stuart Royal Arms, Navy 
2. (Unknown) Royal Arms, Black

$24 each.


*Brooks Brothers Emblematics*
Pheasants
Ducks and Hooks and Trout

$24 shipped each.


*Brooks Brothers Wool Emblematics*
Duck Floating, Burgundy
Duck in Flight, Navy

$24 shipped each.


*Robert Talbott Blend Emblematics*
Golfer
Antique Car

$20 shipped each.


*Robert Talbott Wool Emblematics*
Landing Duck, Burgundy. "Finest Wool Challis Hand Blocked in England"
Flying Mallard, Navy. "Italian Heavy Madder"

$22 shipped each.


*Rooster and Pintail Blend Emblematics*
Schooners
Double Ducks

$22 shipped each.


*Mystic Seaport and Hickey Freeman Emblematics*
"Thank God It's Friday" Nautical Flags
Foxhorn and Equestrian

$22 shipped each.


*Aquascutum Paisley*

$22 shipped.


Updates below:
*Kenneth Gordon Authentic Handwoven Madras "Guaranteed to Bleed", L*

Excellent condition.

25.5" chest ptp, 35" sleeve

$34 shipped. *$30.*


*Allen Edmonds Concord Wingtip Blucher, 12.5 AA*

Overall condition is very good; the uppers are remarkably good with only a minor scratch or two (and a bruise of sorts on the right heel which may need a re-dye and buff if you want them perfect--but should be fine cleaned and polished), the soles are about 50-60% but the heel caps will need to be replaced soon, and the sole edge needs to be dressed. All that said but they are minor issues that the cobbler replacing the heel caps will do as routine attention--simple and cheap. Also, an insole insert was used, so, the insole is very clean and lacks the type of impression you'd expect otherwise. (They show, however, where leather came up with the glue when the insert was removed.)

$65 shipped. *$52.*


Tie Lots: $36 each, or $20 to break lots for individual ties. 
*Remaining ties $14 each, offer for multiples.*
Lots have been broken. The Reis, McAvoy, and Briar are sold.

*#1. Reis of New Haven and vintage Brooks Brothers Makers*

Both are in very good condition; only slight wrinkling at the knot area.


*#2. Brooks Brothers 346 and Unknown for Filenes*

Made in USA all silk Argyle and Sutherland Repp on the BB; the Filenes is a really nice 60/40 silk-wool blend. Excellent condition.


*Southwick and unknown for McAvoy*

Both marked Hand Made in Canada. Beautiful spring-summer colors, I'm probably going to regret selling these.


*Robert Talbott Heavy Italian Madder and Briar English Silk Floral Medallion*

Both in excellent condition. The colors didn't come out in these pictures for some reason, and I tried several times, but perhaps I can take some daylight pictures tomorrow if you'd like a better color representation. Burgundy in different shades.


*Bills M2P Canvas, 34 (measures 33")*

Broken-in, and in great condition.

Waist 16.5" (33"), inseam 31" (1.75" cuffs)

$24 shipped. *$20.*


*Brooks Brothers Brooks-Blend Navy Sack Blazer, 42L*

I'd rate this one as very good; insignificant signs of use, overall looks great.

22.5" chest ptp
19" shoulders
25.5" sleeve
32.5" length boc

$38 shipped. *$30.*


Two great-looking earth tone Viyellas, in very nice condition. They seem to have seen at least one wash cycle, so, for that reason alone, I don't say excellent:

Both measure 24.5" ptp and (roughly) 34" sleeves.

$32 each, or $58 for both shipped. *$22, or $40.*

*Viyella Tartan Check, L*


*Viyella Glen Check, L*


*Orvis Tattersall, XXL*

Like new.

$30 shipped. *$22.*


*Bullock & Jones Half-Sleeve, L*

Excellent fabric in excellent condition.
Chest ptp: 26.5"

$25 shipped. *$12.*


*Brooks Brothers '346' Oxford Cloth Shorts, 38*

On seam pockets, two button front closure (nice buttons, at that), and absolutely like new (except for needing a touch-up ironing, as you see).

$24 shipped. *$16.*


*Bills Khakis Blue Jeans, marked 38/34 (but measure 40/31)*

Stonewashed denim, like new.

$25 shipped. *$18.*


*Polo Ralph Lauren Reds, 34/30*

Very good condition, nearly new.
Measure true.

$24 shipped. *$18.*


*Orvis Reds, 42*

Broken-in and just starting to look like they should.
Measure true-to-size.

$16 shipped. *$8.*


----------



## frosejr

*French Shriner shoe trees size 10*

Great condition, says "10 4" near the knob. $25 delivered in US, actual shipping outside US.

*Polo Ralph Lauren eyeglass case in great condition*

The glasses are gone, so I don't need to keep the case. $15 delivered.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Updates with drops below:

*(see bottom of the last page for newly listed emblematic ties and drops on items remaining from two pages back)*

*Leather Man, LTD. D-Ring Ribbon Belts, M (34-36)*

All in very good to excellent condition; some wrinkling at the catch point, but no wear.

42" total length.

$18 for one; add $15 for a second, $12 for a third, $10 for a fourth, or $60 for all five.
*$15 each, $10 for additionals, or $50 for all.*


*Brooks Brothers D-Ring Ribbon Belt, L*

Moderate wear. 41.5" total length.

$14 shipped--or add to the above lot for $10. *$12, or $8.*


*Lands End Ribbon Belt, M*

Excellent condition. 42" total length.

$14 shipped--or add to the above for $10. *$12, or $8.*


*Lands End Stretch Surcingles, 38*

Some buckle wear (bending) at the first catch, as seen. Made in USA.

$10 each, both for $16, or add to the above for $6 each. *$8, $12, or $5.*


*Lands End Black Dress Belt, 40*

As new. Made in USA.

$14 shipped. *$12.*


*Gitman Bros. Unistripe and H. Stockton (of Atlanta) Broadcloth Check, 16-34*

Excellent, like-new condition. Both measure 25" ptp.

$58 shipped for both. *$28 each, or $50 for both.*
Gitman:


H. Stockton:


*Coach Burgundy Burnished Cowhide Dress Belt, 40*

Brand new.

$24 shipped.


----------



## brozek

A couple inexpensive polos for summer - 

BB Golden Fleece - Medium (but a large-fitting medium, so check the measurements), $15 shipped
Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 18.5" 
Length - 28"




Lacoste/Izod - no size listed, but fits like a small or slim medium (again, check the measurements), kind of a peach/pink (the color in the close-up photo is the best representation), $12 shipped.
Chest - 20"
Shoulders - 17.5"
Length - 27"


----------



## TheWGP

*FREE Bill's Khakis!*

Bill's claimed!


----------



## BorderBandit

MrZipper said:


> This J. Press Tuxedo (44L, shawl collar, undarted!) is now posted over in the Sales forum, along with two other non-trad coats by trad brands (BBGF and Corbin).
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...44L-BBGF-44R-Corbin-40R&p=1219196#post1219196


You're killing me! I spent a fruitless year searching for a replacement tuxedo, and finally found one three weeks ago, and then you come along with this for even less!!! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## TweedyDon

The Orvis has now been claimed--thank you!



TweedyDon said:


> *I'm selling these jackets--including a classic cable Car Clothiers seersucker jacket, and a lovely madras-type jacket!--for 32rollandrock. *
> 
> As always, *all prices include include boxed shipping with delivery confirmation in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]
> 
> *1) Cable Car Clothiers grey and white seersucker jacket Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) The Tartan Corner Madras-type jacket Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) H. Freeman "Naturalaire" 3/2 tweed sack Canvassed*
> 
> Although this is _possibly_ an orphan suit jacket, that it's a dark herringbone tweed 3/2 sack and has buttons that would be acceptable on an odd jacket means that it can easily be worn as an odd jacket! In any case, made by the classic tradly clothier H. Freeman. this lovely jacket has a high 3/2 lapel roll, is a lovely dark brown herringbone (please see close ups for colour and pattern), is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It's a heavier tweed, so would be good for Fall and Winter wear. Slightly rumpled from storage and with two very small rust spots on the interior lining near the inside pocket from a safety pin affixing an old dry-cleaner's tag, this jacket is in Very Good condition (conservatively!) It was Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$45, or offer*
> 
> *It carries a vintage tag size of 42, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*
> 
> Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$50, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit
> 
> This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.
> 
> Asking *$60, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 6) Orvis 3/2 sack summer jacket with all patch pockets!*
> 
> *7) Zegna double-breasted jacket Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket! Double-breasted in a conservative yet colourful glen plaid pattern (navy blue base, pale yellow and pinkish overcheck), this jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and was made in Italy. It's in excellent condition, despite some minor rumpling from storage, which will fall out with hanging.
> 
> Asking just *$50, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Beautiful Midweight Gun Club Check Jacket by Corbin Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Norman Hilton Glenplaid Sack Suit, 39 R*

Gorgeous trad grail suit; good condition with no real issues--has seen a few alterations but has fabric to let out length in the sleeves and legs. The trousers' waist has been let out to the maximum as it is, and the middle button on the jacket may need to be re-secured. Minor stuff for such a great suit. The trousers, you'll note, are tailored to be pegged with no break--a nice detail.

Measures:

Jacket
21" chest ptp
18" shoulders
30" length boc
25" sleeve

Trousers
34" waist
28" inseam, 39" outseam
1.75" cuffs
16.5" leg opening (8.25" across)

$85 shipped.


----------



## Cardinals5

Yummy, I likes Normy Hilton.


----------



## brozek

Consolidation post - with price drops!

A great 42R lightweight summer suit, and it kills me that this is one size too big for me. It's made of a light blue, lightweight cotton pincord and a very lightweight lining. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. I don't recognize the maker (John L. Blair), but it looks like it's a Pennsylvania-based family company, founded in 1910 and still in business. This particular suit was made in the US. It's in great shape - no stains, holes or odors. I'm asking $35 shipped for it. Thanks!

Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest (armpit to armpit): 22"
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 24.5"
Length (bottom of collar): 30.75"
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 32"
Front rise: 11.5"
Hem: 10"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/img35351.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img35361.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/img35371z.jpg/[/QUOTE]

NWT vintage Rochester shoe trees, no size marked but they measure 10 3/4" by 2 7/8". $10 shipped.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img35111.jpg/

RL Polo summer-weight cotton chinos, 34x30, 8.5" leg opening - $12 shipped

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img35151.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops

*Ties *
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3"
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy (black, not navy) 2.25"
 

*First tie you purchase is $7. Make me an offer if you want multiples.*

* Lands End Blue Chinos 36 x 29*
Uncuffed, flat front, Made in Thailand.
 
*Asking $20 > $18 > $16* *> $14*

Offers are welcome.

Also, I have a 42L 1/4 lined BB Navy Blazer whose sleeves are too short for me that will be up on the exchange shortly. Also, a pair of 34/34 BB Seersucker trousers.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

NIB Peal & Co Dark Brown Split Toe Algonquin. Leather sole. Made in England. *8D*. $190.


NIB Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boot. Made in England. *8.5D, 9D, 9.5D, 10D*. $190.


NIB Peal & Co Snuff Suede Semi-Brogue. Made in England. *13D*. $190.


----------



## chadn2000

Vineyard Vines Lemons & Limes. $20 CONUS


----------



## DFPyne

On vacation and went thrifting today and found 5 mint condition Brooks Brothers 15/2-34 oxfords with unlined collars. 3 blues and 2 whites - only problem is that they all have a monogram on the pocket (JPD). If anyone is interested PM me, otherwise I will turn them into pocket squares. 

I also got a 42L Hick Freedman for Eddie Jacobs Charcoal with Red and White Pin Stripe 3/2 Suit, a ~43R Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid 3/2 Suit and a ~40R Jeferson Lite khaki 2 button undarted suit. Expect pictures and measurements tomorrow evening.


----------



## chadn2000

Vineyard Vines George W. Bush "W" Innaugural Tie. $35 CONUS.


----------



## Danny

Nobby Shop Reds [made by Berle I believe]. 34x29. $40 shipped CONUS.

PRL Patch Madras trousers. 34x30. $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## haporth

A J.Press plaid lightweight tweed sportcoat in a marked size of 43 regular, made in Canada and in excellent, almost unworn condition.
Shoulders 19.5
Chest 24
Shoulder to cuff 25.5
Length 32 $60.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/nueb397.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/nueb398.jpg/,

A pair of Bills M2,s in a kind of maize color, new without tags , 38 inch waist and unhemmed,
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/nueb418.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/nueb420.jpg/
$40.

The elusive yellow university stripe Brooks makers ocbd, tagged a 14.5 - 2, in nice clean condition albeit requiring ironing or steaming.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/nueb416.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/nueb417.jpg/
$20.

Finally a pair of Church,s "Shannon" plain toe bluchers, tobacco colored with calf lining, leather sole and heel with a rubber quarter heel, marked a 7.5 D, which translates to a 8.5 D US, excellent condition , they look like they were only worn a couple of times if that.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/nueb424.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/nueb427.jpg/
$75. Many Thanks.


----------



## swb120

*Lacoste shirts, sz 4 & 5; 3/2 sack plaid sport coat, sz 39-40R*

Lovely Lacoste shirts in navy, taupe and yellow. *Asking $30 shipped per shirt*. Take them all for $75 shipped.

Navy - sz 5
Taupe - sz 5
Yellow - sz 4









  

Great-looking 3/2 sack undarted sport coat in yellow/orange & green plaid. Approx. size 39-40R (check measurements). Narrow lapels, 1/4 lined. *Asking $30 shipped.*

Chest: 42
Waist: 40
Length (BOC): 31
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 25.5 (1" to let out)


----------



## swb120

*Tan Church's custom grade monks, UK sz 11G (US sz 12E); made in England*

Beautiful Church's custom grade monk dress shoes, UK size 11G - equivalent to US size 12E. Uppers in terrific condition - will look amazing once polished; insoles, soles show wear, but in excellent condition.

Measurements: 12 3/4 x 4 1/2

*Asking $80 shipped*.


----------



## aljazz

haporth - your inbox is full


----------



## zbix

2 beautiful 2 button, darted Samuelsohn sport coats. Both made for the same guy in 2004 and 2005. One grey herringbone 47 reg, and a dark green windowpane plaid at 48 reg. Both have an incredibly soft hand, surgeon cuffs, center vent, and fully lined. Pics and measurements tonight or tomorrow. $85 each or both for $155


----------



## DFPyne

Additional Items & Updates on Availability

New Items: -
1) 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarter lined. Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$80 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

2) 42L H. Freedman & Sons for Eddie Jacobs Charcoal White and Red Pin Striped Suit 
3/2 Button Front, 3 buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent, fully lined, watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$90 Shipped]








































Jacket -
Shoulder: 18.5" 
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve Length: 24.5" 
Bottom of Collar to End: 32"
Pants -
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 30.5" + 1.5" Cuff

3) 42L Brooks Brothers Special Order Glen Plaid Suit
[$75 Shipped]
3/2 Button Front, 2 buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent, fully lined, watch pocket on trousers and belt catcher. Made in the USA.
















Jacket -
Shoulder: 18.5
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve Length: 28" 
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants -
Waist: 18" x2
Inseam: 34" + 2" Cuff + 2 Inches to Let Out

4) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Unlined Collar Made in the USA Oxfords with JPD Monogram on Pocket
3 Blues, 2 Whites
[$20 Shipped - all 5 for $75]

































5) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Made in the USA 100% Cotton White & Red Striped French Cuff Shirt 
[$25 Shipped]
















6) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Green Broadcloth Button Down Shirt 
[$25 Shipped]

















7) Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4
[$40 Shipped] 

















8) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















9) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















10) Ralph Lauren Rugby Large Sized Made in India Madras Shirt 
Long Sleeved, back collar button, "guaranteed to bleed"
[$40 Shipped] 

























11) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$20 Shipped] 

















12) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$20 Shipped] 

















13) Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$20 Shipped] 

















14) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped] 

















15) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]

















16) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$20 Shipped]

















17) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]

















18) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$20 Shipped] 

















19) Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo (Fits Small). 
Mother of Pearl Buttons. 
[$20 Shipped]

















20) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

















21) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$35 Shipped] 









Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- Leather Man Limited Nautical Flag Belt - Sized 34 
- L.L. Bean 16.5-34 Blue Pocket Flap Oxford Shirt 
- Brooks Brothers 3/2 Madras Jacket ~42R {Pending Payment}


----------



## andcounting

Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Allen Edmonds and BB suits and jacket gone.

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 > 38 shipped.

















BB "Feathertweed"; 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 > 45 shipped.



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 > 35 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *SOLD pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

buy out of season and save!?
always open to offers

*Orvis Gray Herringbone Tweed Waistcoat
*
Size large/42-44, adjustable back, like new condition.
$30 shipped/offers

closeup of material:

*Polo Emboidered Chinos
*
38/30, recent pair.
$30 shipped/offers

*Vintage BB Sport Shirt*
Size Large with a 23" chest.
$15 shipped/offer

tag closeup:

*New With Tags Orvis Moleskins
*Made in America, dark green, double pleated front, 34" waist, 30" inseam.
$40 shipped/offer

I also have an identical pair in khaki/tan.
Not new with tags, same size, great condition except for a stain around one of the cuffs (looks like someone stepped in a puddle and got splashed or something).
I imagine it'd come out in a dry cleaning.
$20 shipped/offer

*Blue Silk "Made in England" Braces
*
$12 shipped/offer

closeup of faint pattern:

*Dooney and Burke Pink Surcingle Belt*
Great condition, no memory on the holes
$8 shipped/offer

finally a Langrock of Princeton tie
I recognized the name from Tweedy's posts, more of a vintage piece than anything, as it's 2 1/2" wide and has a bit of shine to it.
I just thought it was old and cool.
$8 shipped/offer


----------



## brantley11

I have a Brooks Brothers Shell Belt size 36 that is now to big because of the 15lbs I lost. Does anyone have a size 34 shell they would like to trade?


----------



## haporth

haporth said:


> A J.Press plaid lightweight tweed sportcoat in a marked size of 43 regular, made in Canada and in excellent, almost unworn condition.
> Shoulders 19.5
> Chest 24
> Shoulder to cuff 25.5
> Length 32 $60.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/nueb397.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/nueb398.jpg/,
> 
> A pair of Bills M2,s in a kind of maize color, new without tags , 38 inch waist and unhemmed,
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/nueb418.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/nueb420.jpg/
> $40.
> 
> The elusive yellow university stripe Brooks makers ocbd, tagged a 14.5 - 2, in nice clean condition albeit requiring ironing or steaming.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/nueb416.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/nueb417.jpg/
> $20.
> 
> Finally a pair of Church,s "Shannon" plain toe bluchers, tobacco colored with calf lining, leather sole and heel with a rubber quarter heel, marked a 7.5 D, which translates to a 8.5 D US, excellent condition , they look like they were only worn a couple of times if that.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/nueb424.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/nueb427.jpg/
> $75. Many Thanks.[/QUOT
> Press, Bills and Brooks are sold.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

NWT1818 Regent Wool Navy Blazer. Two button double vent. Made in Thailand. You want a soft shoulder? This jacket has no shoulder padding. This is a BB "Soft Jacket: Hand tailored details, The ultimate soft shoulder, Lightweight tailoring." *Tagged 44L*. P2P 23.25, Sh 19, Sl 26, 31.75. Perfect staple blazer. $165.


Peal & Co Shell Cordovan Cap Toe Boots. Made by Crockett & Jones. Spectacular boots. Zero wear on the Dainite soles, no sign that these have ever been tried on. A few scratches from the metal eyelets touching the other boot. My new Grail Boot. Sole measurements are W 4.5, L 12 7/8. My impression is that these are "boot sized" and that they may fit an 11 or even 11.5. Of course it all depends upon the socks. Marked *10.5*. This is the current model in the BB catalog which retails for $998. $595.


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> Peal & Co Shell Cordovan Cap Toe Boots. Made by Crockett & Jones. Spectacular boots. Zero wear on the soles, no sign that these have ever been tried on. A few scratches from the metal eyelets touching the other boot. My new Grail Boot. Sole measurements are W 4.5, L 12 7/8. My impression is that these are "boot sized" and that they may fit an 11 or even 11.5. Of course it all depends upon the socks. Marked *10.5*. This is the current model in the BB catalog which retails for $998. $595.


Spectacular!


----------



## frosejr

*DROPS*



frosejr said:


> Great condition, says "10 4" near the knob. *$20* delivered in US, actual shipping outside US.
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren eyeglass case in great condition*
> 
> The glasses are gone, so I don't need to keep the case. *$12* delivered.


----------



## brozek

Pincord suit and polos are sold - if anyone wants the shoe trees and/or 34x30 Polo trousers for the cost of shipping (say, $6 each), just let me know. Otherwise, I'll probably re-donate them. Thanks!



brozek said:


> NWT vintage Rochester shoe trees, no size marked but they measure 10 3/4" by 2 7/8".
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img35111.jpg/
> 
> RL Polo summer-weight cotton chinos, 34x30, 8.5" leg opening
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img35151.jpg/


----------



## DFPyne

Quick Drops on New Items

New Items: -
1) 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarter lined. Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$75 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

2) 42L H. Freedman & Sons for Eddie Jacobs Charcoal White and Red Pin Striped Suit 
3/2 Button Front, 3 buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent, fully lined, Flat Front and watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$75 Shipped]








































Jacket -
Shoulder: 18.5" 
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve Length: 24.5" 
Bottom of Collar to End: 32"
Pants -
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 30.5" + 1.5" Cuff

3) 42L Brooks Brothers Special Order Glen Plaid Suit
[$75 Shipped]
3/2 Button Front, 2 buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent, fully lined, Flat Front and watch pocket on trousers and belt catcher. Made in the USA.
















Jacket -
Shoulder: 18.5
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve Length: 28" 
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants -
Waist: 18" x2
Inseam: 34" + 2" Cuff + 2 Inches to Let Out

4) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Unlined Collar Made in the USA Oxfords with JPD Monogram on Pocket
3 Blues, 2 Whites
[$18 Shipped - all 5 for $70]

































5) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Made in the USA 100% Cotton White & Red Striped French Cuff Shirt 
[$20 Shipped]
















6) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Green Broadcloth Button Down Shirt 
[$20 Shipped]

















7) Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4
[$35 Shipped] 

















8) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















9) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















10) Ralph Lauren Rugby Large Sized Made in India Madras Shirt 
Long Sleeved, back collar button, "guaranteed to bleed"
[$40 Shipped] 

























11) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$20 Shipped] 

















12) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$20 Shipped] 

















13) Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$20 Shipped] 

















14) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped] 

















15) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]

















16) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$20 Shipped]

















17) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]

















18) Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$20 Shipped] 

















19) Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo (Fits Small). 
Mother of Pearl Buttons. 
[$20 Shipped]

















20) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

















21) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$35 Shipped] 









Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- Leather Man Limited Nautical Flag Belt - Sized 34 
- L.L. Bean 16.5-34 Blue Pocket Flap Oxford Shirt 
- Brooks Brothers 3/2 Madras Jacket ~42R


----------



## andcounting

^ That's a lot of trad spoil.


----------



## zbix

*2 Samuelsohn Sport Coats*

Awesome jackets commissioned by the same gentleman in '04 and '05. As you can see, the sleeves are slightly different lengths though. Excellent quality and condition. Both are 2-button, darted, surgeon cuffs, center vent, and fully lined.

$85 each or both for $155

SOLD Grey Herringbone - 47 reg

https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img7359v.jpg/https://img543.imageshack.us/i/img7386r.jpg/https://img689.imageshack.us/i/img7388j.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img7385x.jpg/

Pit to Pit 25.75", Left Sleeve 22.5", Right 22.25", Shoulders 22.25", Collar Down 31"

Dark Green Windowpane - 48 reg

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img7368b.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img7392d.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img7373a.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img7394j.jpg/

Pit to Pit 25.5", Left Sleeve 23.5", Right 23.25", Shoulders 21.75", Collar Down 31.75"


----------



## closerlook

*Major Drops on these Remaining Items*

*AE Cambridge Burgundy Shell Cordovan 9.5 D*

A leather inset has been placed in the inside-heel. this and a resoling was performed by Allen Edmonds.
I ebayed this as a potential gift for someone, but it turns out the recipient needs a wide width. 
*The shell cordovan upper is in beautiful condition*

*$130 >> $115 >> Just $75 Shipped or nice offer!*

*LL BEAN NORWEGIAN SWEATER sz L (note the sleeve is just rolled under, not missing its cuff)*

$50 Shipped >> $45 >>just $40 Shipped CONUS

These sack suits are as traditional as they come (all in excellent condition):

*H. Freeman and Sons 3/2 Sack Suit - Navy, denser wool (needs a steaming but is in excellent shape)*
Flat front, cuffed pants

_$70 Shipped >> $63 Shipped >> just $50 CONUS_

approx measurments:
Jacket:
30in length from boc
23in pit to pit
18in shoulders
24.5+2in sleeves

pants:
38in waist with possibility of taking in or out
inseam length is 29in + 4 if you take the cuffs down.
length from waist down side of leg is 40.5 (nice rise).


----------



## markdc

Please PM if you have any interest! $5 discount if you buy both. Thanks for looking!

*Blue Brooks, Green Brooks*









*1. Brooks Brothers Makers - $30 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail*

















*2. Brooks Brothers 346 - $22 shipped CONUS, Priority Mail*


----------



## a4audi08

TIES in first group are $18 each. All other ties are 1/$11 2/$20

A
1. burberry - 3.5
2. corneliani - 3.5
3. burberry - 3.5
4. hart schaffner marx - 4









B
1. clubfellow - 3 
2. clubfellow - 3
3. talbot - 3.5









C. 
1. mark shale- 3
2. BB- 3.5
3. robertsons - 3
4. hicky freeman - 3 5/8









Paisleys
1. untagged- 3.75
2. untagged- 3
3. polo - 3.5
4. talbot best of class - 3









1. tm lewin - 3.5
2. vineyard vines- 3.5
3. vineyard vines- 3.5
4. zegna - 3.5


----------



## Gromson

*Brooks Brothers Blue Blazer 48R*

Size 48R like new blue blazer, Madison cut. $100 shipped to you, in US, insured. <SOLD>

I purchased this in January of 2010 and have worn it perhaps a dozen times. I got it too soon after having gastric bypass surgery so I shrunk out of it. (I was so happy to be in smaller clothes, I couldn't wait to get it.) Now, I'm a size 43-44 and this looks absurd on me. It is in perfect condition and I've got the spare buttons that come with it and the original hanger.

I'm nearly a perfect fit off the rack for most Brooks jackets. I honestly don't recall if I had the sleeves changed, but if I did, it was certainly no more than 1/4 of an inch. Alterations would have been done by the Brooks Brother's tailor.

I'm going back after Fathers' day to get a new one to replace this.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Drops, sold items removed.

*Polo Emboidered Chinos
*
38/30, recent pair.
$30>>>25 shipped/offers

*Vintage BB Sport Shirt*
Size Large with a 23" chest.
$15>>12 shipped/offer

tag closeup:

*New With Tags Orvis Moleskins
*Made in America, dark green, double pleated front, 34" waist, 30" inseam.
$40>>35 shipped/offer

I also have an identical pair in khaki/tan.
Not new with tags, same size, great condition except for a stain around one of the cuffs (looks like someone stepped in a puddle and got splashed or something).
I imagine it'd come out in a dry cleaning.
$20 shipped/offer

finally a Langrock of Princeton tie
I recognized the name from Tweedy's posts, more of a vintage piece than anything, as it's 2 1/2" wide and has a bit of shine to it.
I just thought it was old and cool.
$8>>6 shipped/offer

[/QUOTE]


----------



## conductor

NOS Nunn Bush in excellent un-worn condition. Size 7 D. Small for most I know, but I thought I'd try them here before resorting to the bay. Small scuff on upper as shown in photograph, Asking $45 shipped CONUS


----------



## cowboyjack

Pm sent.



Gromson said:


> Size 48R like new blue blazer, Madison cut. $100 shipped to you, in US, insured.
> 
> I purchased this in January of 2010 and have worn it perhaps a dozen times. I got it too soon after having gastric bypass surgery so I shrunk out of it. (I was so happy to be in smaller clothes, I couldn't wait to get it.) Now, I'm a size 43-44 and this looks absurd on me. It is in perfect condition and I've got the spare buttons that come with it and the original hanger.
> 
> I'm nearly a perfect fit off the rack for most Brooks jackets. I honestly don't recall if I had the sleeves changed, but if I did, it was certainly no more than 1/4 of an inch. Alterations would have been done by the Brooks Brother's tailor.
> 
> I'm going back after Fathers' day to get a new one to replace this.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

(The Norman Hilton suit on the previous page is sold.)

Updates with drops below:

*Leather Man, LTD. D-Ring Ribbon Belts, M (34-36)*

All in very good to excellent condition; some wrinkling at the catch point, but no wear.

42" total length.

$18 for one; add $15 for a second, $12 for a third, $10 for a fourth, or $60 for all five.
*$12 each, $8 for additionals, or $40 for all.*


*Brooks Brothers D-Ring Ribbon Belt, L*

Moderate wear. 41.5" total length.

$14 shipped--or add to the above lot for $10. *$10, or $6.*


*Lands End Ribbon Belt, M*

Excellent condition. 42" total length.

$14 shipped--or add to the above for $10. *$10, or $6.*


*Lands End Stretch Surcingles, 38*

Some buckle wear (bending) at the first catch, as seen. Made in USA.

$10 each, both for $16, or add to the above for $6 each. *$8, $12, or $5.*


*Lands End Black Dress Belt, 40*

As new. Made in USA.

$14 shipped. *$10.*


*Gitman Bros. Unistripe and H. Stockton (of Atlanta) Broadcloth Check, 16-34*

Excellent, like-new condition. Both measure 25" ptp.

$58 shipped for both. *$25.*
Gitman: (The Gitman is sold!)


H. Stockton:


----------



## Gromson

*Orvis Tweed Sports Coat*

Clearing out the remainder of the clothes which I can no longer wear. The shirts are wrinkled, but I figure no one on this forum really needs a perfect photo of a Brooks button down to know what I'm offering.

First, an Orvis tweed sports coat in excellent condition. Size 48L, as noted on tag. It has leather patches on the elbows and a swing back(?). I'm not sure what you call it. There are extra folds of fabric on the back behind the shoulders to give more room for activities. There is also a leather tab on the collar to button the top of the jacket all the way up. Leather buttons. I'm not sure who makes it, but it is marked "Made in the USA". 
$75 shipped, insured in USA

















Bah.. not letting me make this one post. Breaking it up.


----------



## Gromson

*Orvis Country Squire car coat*

Like new, Orvis Country Squire car coat, size XL. It's a wool and cotton blend and is perfect for fall. $65 shipped in USA.


----------



## Gromson

*Brooks must iron button downs. size 18x35, made in USA*

Two BB must iron button downs in good used condition. 18x35, made in the USA. $30 each, shipped in USA


----------



## Gromson

*BB must iron 18x35 and 17.5x35*

In good used condition. The 17.5 is a rather iridescent blue. $25 each, shipped in USA.


----------



## conductor

Two offerings today:

Florsheim Imperial longwings, size 8 EEE, uppers in great shape, original soles and heels well worn, but lots of life left. Once again, never in my size!!! Asking $45 shipped CONUS











The Stetson Shoe longwing, size 10 B/D, some damage to the toe area, uppers overall good. Asking $22 shipped CONUS


----------



## Danny

Nobby Shop Reds [made by Berle I believe]. 34x29. $40 shipped CONUS.

PRL Patch Madras trousers. 34x30. SOLD


----------



## jfkemd

*plaid long sleeved shirts*

Gant Foxfield Plaid shirt
Medium
has a flap pocket and third collar button on the back
cotton/poly blend
in excellent shape
no flaws
measurements:
shoulders: 17.25
armpits: 22.45
sleeves: 33-34
neck: 15
$15 shipped CONUS










Lands End shirt
Large 16-16.5
measurements:
shoulders: 19
armpits: 23
sleeves: 34
neck: 16.5
also in excellent shape. no flaws
$15 shipped CONUS


----------



## stewartu

Knock $5 off of all the below prices.



stewartu said:


> Closet Cleaning. Mostly from my recent weight loss. All prices include shipping in CONUS from Pennsylvania. No sales outside the U.S.
> 
> Coat 1 $25:
> Harris Tweed. Pure Scottish wool. Stanley Blacker made for Gimbels. Unlined.
> Length 31.5'', Chest 21'' (pit to pit), Sleeve 24 ¾''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 3 $30:
> 
> Brooks346 sport coat. 55% linen 45% cotton. Unlined. 3 button. Navy color. Patch pockets.
> 
> Back 33.5'', Chest 24.5'' pit to pit, Sleeve 26.5''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 5 $65:
> 
> Dunhill 2 button tweed with ticket pocket and working buttons on the cuffs. 90%wool 10%mohair
> 
> Back 31.5'', Sleeve 24.5'', Chest 21'' pit to pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 6 $30:
> 
> Orvis USA made. 2 button sport coat. 44 long. Lined.
> 
> Back 34'', Sleeve 26.5'', Chest 24'' pit to pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 7 $35:
> 
> Hickey Freeman main line. 2 button jacket. Fully lined. Light summerweight wool.
> 
> Back 32'', Sleeve 25 1/4 '', Chest 23.5 pit to pit, 44 regular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 8 $50:
> 
> Burberry double breasted navy blue blazer. Fully lined.
> 
> Back 31'', Sleeve 24.5'', Chest 22'' pit to pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 9 $30:
> 
> Hickey freeman collection. Unlined. 100% wool. 44 long.
> 
> Chest 23.5'' pit to pit, Sleeve 25.5'', Back 34''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 10 $25:
> 
> Maus and Hoffman. Summerweight smooth seersucker. 2 button fully lined.
> Back 33.5'', Sleeve 25.5'', Chest (pit to pit) 24.5''
> 46 long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat 11 $25:
> 
> Jos A. Bank 2 button sport coat. Lined. 100%wool. Dog tooth pattern with lovely red stripe.
> 34'' back (neck to bottom), 24.5'' chest (pit to pit), 25.5'' sleeve length
> Fits a 44 to 46 long


----------



## leisureclass

Hey Guys, I'm moving back to the States in about a week, and I've been sitting on a 3 piece suit from Simon's of Copley Place, and a blazer from Brooksgate for a year now because they don't fit me quite right ( they're a touch big). Should I pack them and bring them stateside so they'll find a good home?

The Three piece is from Simon's Copley Place, long gone Trad shop in Boston that employed a teenage version of my favorite blogger over at An Affordable Wardrobe. It's a navy pinstripe in pretty heavy out of season flannel. Immaculate condition. No smells, no moth holes. Unfortunately, it's darted, pants are flat front, straight leg, with a heavy cuff. Approx. size 39 or 40. Waist 31 or 32 with room to let it out. Still has cleaners tags from the previous owner. I never wore it out of the house. Made in USA. 

The Brooksgate blazer was possibly owned by the same person, as it is very similar in size. However, it's grey, with the same very narrow stripes, just spaced further apart (don't know the technical term). Also darted, also with light shoulder padding. Also made in the USA and never worn out of the house.

Message me with any interest. If there's a lot of interest I can post measurements and photos with my fiance's Iphone. Thanks.


----------



## brozek

A couple things that might interest someone - prices include USPS shipping. Thanks!

Talbott cadaceus/winged staff emblematic tie - 56 1/2" long, 3 1/4" wide, excellent condition, $10 shipped.




LE seersucker shorts - 33" waist, 11" inseam, flat front, excellent/like-new condition, $15 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ah, why can't those seersuckers be a 9" inseam?


----------



## Pentheos

ArtVandalay said:


> Ah, why can't those seersuckers be a 9" inseam?


They can be. There are these people called tailors...


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Insoles are marked to prevent return to BB. Click on photos to enlarge.

NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Hand Sewn Tan Penny Loafer. *7D*. $190.


NIB w Bags, Peal & Co Made in England White Nubuck Wingtips. *8D*. $190.


----------



## stewartu

Viyella Shirts. All size large. Shirts are lovely and perfect. Won't break my heart if I end up keeping them all.

First two, made in Hong Kong. $25 each, includes shipping from Pennsylvania. US shipping only.

























Third, made in USA. $30, includes shipping from Pennsylvania. US shipping only.


----------



## ctt

*Lot of 15x35, Slim-Fit Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Shirts*

I have 10 Brooks, non-iron, slim fit 15x35 shirts that I will be parting with as part of moving and increasing neck size. I would like $200 for the lot.

The shirts are in good condition, several have been worn only two or three times.

Point Collars
White point collar x2
Light blue point collar

OCBDs
Gray Bengal stripe
Orange Bengal stripe
Light Blue pin stripe
Red/Gray check on white
Light blue check on white
Dark blue check on white
Blue/white houndstooth

If you are interested, please send me a message and I will take a picture on my phone if you want to see them.


----------



## dizzyfan

Here are two jackets that have been sitting in my closet for too long and some how they still don't fit. Please do not hesitate to contact me if I can provide any additional details or pictures. Preferred method of payment is paypal gift.

1. First up is a beautiful Brooks Brothers (classic, made in the USA) 346 tweed. It is a 3/2 roll with patch pockets, 2-button cuffs, and a hook vent. It hasn't been worn since I had it dry cleaned a few months ago. It's spotless inside and out. Three-quarter lined. The pattern is quite interesting as you can see from the pictures. $35 including shipping to CONUS.

Pit to pit: 21 inches
sleeve: 24.25 inches
top of jacket to bottom: 30.75 inches

by dizzyfan, on Flickr

by dizzyfan, on Flickr

by dizzyfan, on Flickr


Untitled by dizzyfan, on Flickr

2. This is a really beautiful heavy J. Press tweed that is just too big for me. This jacket had me in a trance as I took it to the tailors for a minor fix in the lining even though it is two sizes too big for me. This jacket is made in Canada, has a hook vent, 3/2 roll, and a 3 button cuff. As you can see in the first photo, the roll is a little off from a bad dry cleaning press. Also, (as mentioned) there was a tear in the lining which I've had patched (pictured). Otherwise, the jacket is in excellent condition (the lapel pocket is still stitched up). Fully lined. $45 including CONUS to US.

Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
sleeves: 25.5 inches
length: 33.25

by dizzyfan, on Flickr

by dizzyfan, on Flickr


Untitled by dizzyfan, on Flickr


----------



## 32rollandrock

Mostly shoes here, but also shirts and a HT bucket hat. Offers welcome, as are trades. I'd particularly like a pair of brown-and-white spectators, as pictured here, in 8.5D. And no, shoe trees are not included. Thanks.

First up, a pair of Florsheim Imperial shell longwings, v-cleat, in 9D. The soles are super-thick and will offer years of regular service. They have been dyed black, and a hint of the previous color shows up in tongue (see photos) but is not noticeable in real life. Asking $75 CONUS, PP personal or add 4 percent, or skip the Internet stuff and just send me a check.












Next, a pair of shell Florsheim Imperial wingtips in 10.5 D. Original soles that will offer another two or three years of service before replacement is needed. SOLD.












Next, a pair of Birminghams longwings, NWOB, made-in-USA, 10.5 D in scotch pebblegrain, with signs of shop wear only. Own this brand known the world over for just SOLD.












Next, a fabulous pair of spectators that I would never sell if my feet were a tad narrower or these shoes a bit wider. These have seriously hardly been worn at all. They are 8.5C, thick soles, will offer many years of great service. $65 CONUS.












Next, a pair of nearly new Sperry Topsiders, in 9.5 S. I wore them once, with socks, and they were too long for my 8.5D foot, but width was fine. The left shoe has a spot on the toe, seen in pictures, but these are otherwise mint. $30 CONUS












A pair of Allen Edmonds Hillcrests in 9D. These need new rubber heel covers (my cobbler charges $10), but soles are otherwise fine, and uppers are in great condition. $25 CONUS












A Harris Tweed bucket hat with Gore-Tex by LL Bean, size large. $20 CONUS












A BB button-down non-iron shirt in lightweight cotton. I'd say this is lighter than the standard pinpoint, reminiscent of old-school broadcloth. 15.5x34. $15 CONUS.












A 16x32/33 non-iron BB button down. $15 CONUS












A BB button-down non-iron, 18x36. $15 CONUS












A Lacoste point collar in size 45. $25 CONUS.










A NWT LE must-iron button down in 17.5x34. The tag says catalog return. Found a tiny spot that Mrs. 32 removed with a Tide stick. This is a lightweight oxford cloth. $15 CONUS.


----------



## hardline_42

I'm looking to trade the following items for other trad items in my size (shoes: 8.5D/blazers,sportcoats,suits: 38S/ pants: 32W/ shirts: 15.5x32). I suppose, I could take money for them as well. All prices include CONUS shipping. Shoe trees/hangers not included.

First up:

*SAS Handsewn Loafers 8M*
Made in USA by San Antonio Shoes. Uppers are in excellent condition. Original soles and heels. Size 8. Sole could use some edge dressing. $45











*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Blue Blazer*
The trad staple in navy hopsack made in USA by Brooks Brothers Makers.
3/2 sack
3 patch pockets
2 button sleeves
single vent
half-lined
full canvassed
_Length (from bot. of collar):_ 32"
_Pit to pit:_ 21.25"
_Sleeve:_ 26"
I'd really prefer to trade for the same or similar in 38S. $60


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Collection of pre-owned size 32 belts:


Johnston & Murphy burgundy/silver buckle 
Johnston & Murphy burgundy/brass buckle
BB black/silver buckle -- *SOLD*
Cole Haan pebble grain brown/muted silver buckle
Surcingle stretch khaki/gator tab/brass buckle -- *SOLD* 
$15 each, shipped. - DROPS on the remaining belts to $12 each.


----------



## arsenaldan

32rollandrock said:


> Next, a pair of shell Florsheim Imperial wingtips in 10.5 D. Original soles that will offer another two or three years of service before replacement is needed. Asking $50.
> ...
> 
> Next, a pair of Birminghams longwings, NWOB, made-in-USA, 10.5 D in scotch pebblegrain, with signs of shop wear only. Own this brand known the world over for just $30 CONUS.


PM sent on both LWBs!


----------



## jfkemd

*Gant shirt has been claimed.
LE plaid shirt price reduced to $12*



jfkemd said:


> *plaid long sleeved shirts*
> 
> Gant Foxfield Plaid shirt
> Medium
> has a flap pocket and third collar button on the back
> cotton/poly blend
> in excellent shape
> no flaws
> measurements:
> shoulders: 17.25
> armpits: 22.45
> sleeves: 33-34
> neck: 15
> $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End shirt
> Large 16-16.5
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 23
> sleeves: 34
> neck: 16.5
> also in excellent shape. no flaws
> $15 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*5) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*

Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".

Asking *$21, or offer*

  

*8) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*

A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.

Asking *$17 or offer*

 

*13) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*

Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence,

asking just *$9 or offer*

  

*16) SHORTS! Patchwork madras shorts by Bass. Size 36.*

*Claimed!*

*4) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*

Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

Asking *$35, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










    

5) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$45, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2
Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## MKC

*Brooks Brothers classic summer sacks + H. Freeman 3-season sack*

*BROOKS BROTHERS VTG 346, 3-2 SACK, RARE 3 PATCH POCKETS
TAGGED 42ML

*Made in USA (faded union tag); pristine condition
22 pit to pit
21.5 waist
18.25 shoulder
26 sleeve
31.75 boc
33 toc
$55 CONUS












*BROOKS BROTHERS VTG 346**, 3-2 SACK, RARE 3 PATCH POCKETS**
TAGGED 41L
*
Made in USA (faded union tag); pristine condition except for loose lining under left cuff (simple fix)
22 pit to pit
20.75 waist
18.25 shoulder
25 sleeve (extra 2 inches turned under left sleeve, 2.5 inches under right sleeve)
32 boc
33.25 toc
$50 CONUS

Both blazers: $95 CONUS












*BROOKS BROTHERS 3-2 SACK, BROWN SUMMER GLEN PLAID, 41S
38% SILK, 31% WOOL, 31% LINEN
(NEW? TAG IN POCKET)
*
Made in USA; no flaws -- looks like new
Breast pocket still partly stitched closed
Color is a warm tan-brown weave with slate blue-gray lines and a hint of gold

22 pit to pit
21.5 waist
23.25 sleeve
18.5 shoulder
30.25 boc
31.5 toc
$55 CONUS












*H. FREEMAN & SONS 3-2 SACK, 3-SEASON, TAN HERRINGBONE
NO TAG BUT MEASURES AS A 43L/44L
*
Made in USA; no content tag, but it feels like silk or silk-wool
No flaws -- excellent used condition. Freshly dry-cleaned.
23.5 pit to pit
22.5 waist
26.5 sleeve
19 shoulder
31.5 boc
33 toc
$45 CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

*O'Connell's and J.Crew Suits + J.Press Sport Coat*

Just posted on the sales forum:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...onnell-s-J.Crew-J.Press&p=1221445#post1221445
Two O'Connell's suits (seersucker and navy wool), 
One NWT J.Crew navy chino suit
One J.Press silk/wool/linen sport coat

Everything in the 41/42R range.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## DFPyne

Just a heads up. I won't have internet access until next Sunday so if you PM me don't worry if you don't hear from me immediately. All the items on the previous page are still available other then the madras shirt. Yet don't hesitate to PM this week if you are interested in something. Thanks.


----------



## zbix

*Drops and 2 blue OCBD's*

Drops and 2 OCBD's

1) Dark Green Windowpane - 48 reg - $75
Awesome jacket, made in '05. The sleeves are slightly different lengths though. Excellent quality and condition. 2-button, darted, surgeon cuffs, center vent, and fully lined. 
Pit to Pit 25.5", Left Sleeve 23.5", Right 23.25", Shoulders 21.75", Collar Down 31.75"
https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img7368b.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img7392d.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img7373a.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img7394j.jpg/

2) Mercer & Sons Blue OCBD 16.5 35 - SOLD
Pit to Pit 26.5", Sleeve 25.5", Collar Down 34"

*small run pictured in the last pic

3) BB Blue OCBD 16.5 35 - $25
Pit to Pit 26.5", Sleeve 26", Collar Down 33"

or $45 for both shirts


----------



## brozek

Shorts are sold & shipped, but the tie is still available.



brozek said:


> A couple things that might interest someone - prices include USPS shipping. Thanks!
> 
> Talbott cadaceus/winged staff emblematic tie - 56 1/2" long, 3 1/4" wide, excellent condition, $10 shipped.
> 
> LE seersucker shorts - 33" waist, 11" inseam, flat front, excellent/like-new condition,


----------



## dizzyfan

J Press tweed still available. Feel free to make an offer.



dizzyfan said:


> Here are two jackets that have been sitting in my closet for too long and some how they still don't fit. Please do not hesitate to contact me if I can provide any additional details or pictures. Preferred method of payment is paypal gift.
> 
> 1. First up is a beautiful Brooks Brothers (classic, made in the USA) 346 tweed. It is a 3/2 roll with patch pockets, 2-button cuffs, and a hook vent. It hasn't been worn since I had it dry cleaned a few months ago. It's spotless inside and out. Three-quarter lined. The pattern is quite interesting as you can see from the pictures. *SOLD*
> 
> 2. This is a really beautiful heavy J. Press tweed that is just too big for me. This jacket had me in a trance as I took it to the tailors for a minor fix in the lining even though it is two sizes too big for me. This jacket is made in Canada, has a hook vent, 3/2 roll, and a 3 button cuff. As you can see in the first photo, the roll is a little off from a bad dry cleaning press. Also, (as mentioned) there was a tear in the lining which I've had patched (pictured). Otherwise, the jacket is in excellent condition (the lapel pocket is still stitched up). Fully lined. $45 including CONUS to US.
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> sleeves: 25.5 inches
> length: 33.25
> 
> by dizzyfan, on Flickr
> 
> by dizzyfan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by dizzyfan, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Smith

32rollandrock said:


> Next, a fabulous pair of spectators that I would never sell if my feet were a tad narrower or these shoes a bit wider. These have seriously hardly been worn at all. They are 8.5C, thick soles, will offer many years of great service. $65 CONUS.


That brand is unfamiliar to me, but those spectators are very pleasing to the eye. Everything is right about them.


----------



## swb120

*Beautiful vintage 3/2 sack gray pinstripe suit, size 42S*

Beautiful vintage 3/2 sack gray pinstripe suit. Tagged 43, but approx. size 42S based on measurements. A heavier wool, though lighter than flannel. Flat front pants, 1 3/4" cuffs, narrower vintage lapels, 1/4 lined, undarted. In outstanding condition. I can't tell if the interior tag says 1986 or 1966, but based on the label & tag, the address on the interior tag, and the style of the suit, I am guessing the latter.

A classic sack suit from Pittsburgh's premier men's store. Pay $2000 for Thom Browne or buy the real thing here.

Asking *$75 shipped.*

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Length (BOC): 29.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 23 (2" to let out)

Trousers waist: 33.5 (2.5+ to let out)
Inseam: 27.75 (1" to let out without affecting cuffs; 4.5" if lose cuffs)
Outseam: 39
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:


----------



## TheWGP

Let's try this again...
*6/20 DROPS.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping* (which for shoes is not inconsiderable) so please keep that in mind. Shipping internationally is available as well, just PM me. Payment via paypal, personal payment appreciated.

If you want outsole measurements of a particular pair, PM me and I'll happily provide them. That said, I discourage outsole measurements as an evaluation of sizing for a host of reasons, not least of which is that these are AE's and sizing should be pretty straightforward.

Questions, trades, offers? PM me!

All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge! Shoes are in order from smallest size to largest size.

*4) Allen Edmonds Grayson in black, size 11AA.* These might fit best for a 10 or 10.5 B/C or something like that - they're spiffy shoes though, in serviceable shape but showing some wear. No issues with the uppers, shoes are still in good shape and will give you years of service. Just $35>30>26>23> *$TWENTY BUCKS shipped.*



*8) Allen Edmonds Newport in black, size 13C. *These are an interesting loafer, turned out to be just a bit too long for me to handle. Great for casualwear too. Uppers appear to be in great shape, soles & heels have wear but life left in them. *Just $35>$30>27>25>22>20>$FIFTEEN BUCKS shipped. *


----------



## 32rollandrock

It hurt to let them go, but they have been claimed by someone on The Other Forum.



Steve Smith said:


> That brand is unfamiliar to me, but those spectators are very pleasing to the eye. Everything is right about them.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. I am open to international shipping. Read the listings. If I don't have a photo showing pants, or measurements for pants, then pants are not included with that jacket. If a jacket is tagged for size by BB, I put "Tagged XXX" in the description. Otherwise, sizes are my estimation. Always go by measurements rather than size. Tags are marked to prevent return to BB. All photos are clickable thumbnails. All are brand new.

1818 Madison Navy with Pinstripes Wool Suit. Two button, single vent. Made in USA. Fine Saxxon Wool. Tagged *36S*. Measures p2p 20.25, Sh 17.5, Sl unfinished, L 29. Pleated pants are W 30, L unfinished. $295.


1818 Madison Loro Piana Navy Wool Blazer. Made in Canada. *Tagged 41R*. Two button, single vent. p2p 22, Sh 17.75, SL 24 3/8, L 30.5. A great staple blazer at a great price. $195.


1818 Regent Saxxon Wool Tan Suit. Two button, double vent. Tagged *41L*. Measures P2P 22, Sh 18.5, Sl 25.25, L 32. Flat front pants are W34, L33, with 2.75 inches of material hemmed under. Made in USA. $295.


Golden Fleece Navy Blue Wool Blazer. Hand Tailored in USA. Tagged *42S* but seems to measure about midway between 42S and 42R. Measures p2p 22.75, Sh 19 3/8, Sl 23.25, L 29.5. $190.


Wool Flannel Classic Blue Blazer. Two button, single vent. Tagged *43L* Measures P2P 23, Sh 19.5, Sl 26, L 32.5. $195.


NWT1818 Regent Wool Navy Blazer. Two button double vent. Made in Thailand. You want a soft shoulder? This jacket has no shoulder padding. This is a BB "Soft Jacket: Hand tailored details, The ultimate soft shoulder, Lightweight tailoring." *Tagged 44L*. P2P 23.25, Sh 19, Sl 26, 31.75. Perfect staple blazer. $165.


Regent Silk/Linen/Wool Tan Windowpane Sport Coat. Made in Canada. Two button, single vent. Tagged *46R*. Measures p2p 24, Sh 20, SL 24.75, L 31. $195.


Navy Blue Cashmere Golden Fleece Blazer. Peak lapels, double vent. This jacket has not had the buttonholes made and has no buttons included. Hand tailored in USA. About a *46L*. p2p 24, Sh 19.75, L 32.75. $225>>$200.


Spectacular Golden Fleece Dark Blue/Gray Fine Herringbone Wool Suit. Peak lapels, two button, single vent, ticket pocket. The herringbone is fine and subtle. Hand tailored in USA. *46L* Measures p2p 24, Sh 19.5, Sl unfinished, L 32.5. Flat front pants are W38, L unfinished. $325.


Golden Fleece Navy Blazer. 3 Button, double vent. About a *52L* Measures P2P 27.25, Sh 21.5, Sl unfinished, L32.5. $250>>$220.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Bought these from GG - they don't quite work for me. 
Legacy Lands End Chinos 33 x 28
$22ppd for the pair.
They are light grey and a moss green.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

I've never asked anything of the exchange, but a recent eBay purchase got me thinking. 

I'm looking for a pair of cordovan shoes in 11D. Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses (of cordovan) yearning to breathe free! Plain toe would be best, but I'm open to other styles as well. I have a pair of new old stock gunboats that I'd be happy to include in the trade if you like. They were made in Mexico by the obscure "English Walker" brand and are pretty good quality. Otherwise, of course, I'm happy to pay cash money!

Anyone up for a trade?

Dan


----------



## swb120

Yellow Lacoste is now claimed. Thank you!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Vintage Florsheim white nubuck brogues with red rubber soles. These are 10.5 D. The uppers have a few very light smudges but are in generally excellent condition...nothing that wouldn't happen after a couple of hours of normal wear. The soles and heels at 90% or better. Perfect for summer with a seersucker suit! Asking $65 shipped CONUS











These black pebble grain longwings are badged Stuart Holmes Custom Craft, but appear to have been made by Cheaney. They have the usual "Made in Leather Insoles England" stamped on the insole, a giveaway for Cheaney made shoes. These have very light wear to the soles and heels and the uppers are near perfect. They appear to be sized a Eu 44 which would convert to a 10 - 10.5 US. Construction is comparable to vintage Florsheim longwings, including the use of a v-cleat. Asking $75 shipped CONUS











These three ties are "as new". I don't believe they've ever been worn. All are 50% mohair/50% wool blends from Land's End and are currently on their website at $50 each. They are 3" wide and left to right: navy, yellow and black. Each comes with the gold tone pin pictured. Asking $20 each and $5 CONUS shipping regardless of the number of ties (including those below) purchased. The color in the first picture is accurate. For some reason the shot showing the label is rather pale.











*Any of the ties below, $15 plus $5 CONUS shipping per order.*

*3.25" Ben Silver Repp in navy and silver. *











*3 5/8" Robert Talbott Repp in red, green and navy.*











*3 5/8" Robert Talbott 100% wool tie in solid green.*











*2.75" unbranded 100% wool in a black and brown plaid.*










*This is another great looking, narrow, 100% wool tie. 2.75"*










*3.25" navy, white and brown repp for Diamond Men's Shop. Labeled as 40% weighted.*











Vintage Hathaway 100% cotton white, OCBD. The size is tagged as 17.5/34
but it is small on me and I wear 17.5/34 in BB OCBDs. It would better serve a 17. It is also cut far less full through the body than my standard BB OCBDs. The pictures make it look off white, perhaps ecru, but it is pure white. Asking $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## swb120

*Price drops...make me an offer!*

Beautiful vintage 3/2 sack gray pinstripe suit. Tagged 43, but approx. size 42S based on measurements. A heavier wool, though lighter than flannel. Flat front pants, 1 3/4" cuffs, narrower vintage lapels, 1/4 lined, undarted. In outstanding condition. I can't tell if the interior tag says 1986 or 1966, but based on the label & tag, the address on the interior tag, and the style of the suit, I am guessing the latter.

A classic sack suit from Pittsburgh's premier men's store. Pay $2000 for Thom Browne or buy the real thing here.

*CLAIMED*

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 42
Length (BOC): 29.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 23 (2" to let out)

Trousers waist: 33.5 (2.5+ to let out)
Inseam: 27.75 (1" to let out without affecting cuffs; 4.5" if lose cuffs)
Outseam: 39
Cuffs: 1.75

Photos:








    

Lovely Lacoste shirts in navy and taupe, sz 5. Asking $30>*$25 shipped per shirt*.

Navy - sz 5 - *SOLD*
Taupe - sz 5
Yellow - sz 4 - *SOLD*









 

Western shirt by Taos Western with mother-of-pearl buttons. Lovely madras, made in India. Asking $20>*$15shipped.*









 

Great-looking 3/2 sack undarted sport coat in yellow/orange & green plaid. Approx. size 39-40R (check measurements). Narrow lapels, 1/4 lined. *CLAIMED*

Chest: 42
Waist: 40
Length (BOC): 31
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 25.5 (1" to let out)









 

Like new Executive Imperial by Mason longwings - size 8EE. Beautiful, like new condition. Insoles show no wear; outsoles show 1 or 2 wearings. Lovely tan pebble grain calfskin. Quality is similar to Florsheim's Executive Imperial line.

Asking $55>$50>*$45 shipped *(+3 west of Chicago)

*Measurements* (outsole) are 4 3/8" x 12 1/8".









   

Most of the ties shown are approx. 3 1/4". Ties 2-4 (Brioni and Lanvin) are approx. 3.5". All are in great condition, except where noted [some are a little wrinkled, but no defects]

*Prices:*
Talbott/Andover Shop - $30>$25>$22>*$20 shipped*
Brooks Brothers - $20>$16>*$14 shipped*

*5-8 - Brooks Bros., Talbott, Andover Shop*








 
5. Brooks Brothers - brown with pink/white/lt. blue/orange stripe
6. Brooks Brothers - red emblematic with sailboats, navy/white stripes
7. Robert Talbott - navy/green
8. Andover Shop (Robert Talbott) - black/silver

*13-15 Brooks Brothers emblematics*








 
13. Brooks Brothers - silk/poly Christmas emblematic with holly
14. Brooks Brothers - copper emblematic with crossed golf clubs [really distinctive...I've never seen a BB tie like this one before]
15. Unknown maker - emblematic with three whales - I think it's poly. $10>*$8 shipped.*

*H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R.* 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA.

Asking $45>$40>$35>$30>*$25 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Polo Ralph Lauren "Beach Camp" Silk/Linen Shirt, XL*

Great summer shirt for the beach, pool, barbeques, backyard, and whatever else. The condition is very good. (The spot in the picture is a light effect on the camera--the shirt itself is flawless.)

25.5" chest ptp, 22" shoulders, 30" length boc.

$24 shipped.


*Bills Khakis M2P, 33*

Excellent, like-new condition.

17" waist (34"), inseam 32" (2.5" of fabric behind the cuff)

$30 shipped.


*Brooks Brothers Surcingle Belt, 36*

Appears to be brand new and never worn. Kelly green and navy. (The colors in the pictures don't do justice.)

Measures 36" to the center catch.

$30 shipped.


(Anyone interested in a BB Saxxon wool thick cable cardigan out-of-season, let me know. It is NWT, navy-colored, and has woven leather buttons, size M.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*A regiment of regimental ties!*

*I have a lot of regiment of regimental ties to pass on... Including Langrock, Ricci, Brooks, and Lanvin!*

*As always for my ties, all prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada. International inquiries elsewhere are VERY welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*

*1) Group 1: Regimentals*










         

*From left to right:*

a) Brooks Brothers #1 in yellow. Some very minor spotting, hence just Good condition.SOLD 
b) Princeton University Store regimental, by Cotswold Collection. $15
c) Land's End Charter Club. SOLD
d) Brooks Brothers Makers. Tiny spot on front, as shown, hence just Very Good condition and $10
e) Brooks Brothers regimental in classic summer colours! SOLD

*GROUP 2: Regimentals*










         

a) Unknown maker. Silk, classic regimental. Keeper missing, as shown. $10.
b) Liberty of London Argyle and Sutherland regimental tie. The classic pattern! $15
c) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely summer tie! SOLD
d) Faconnable authentic regimental (West Surrey). Made in France. $17
e) Brooks Brothers Makers #1 stripe. Some memory in knot area, hence just SOLD

*GROUP 3: Regimentals*












       

a) Langrock, Argyle and Sutherland regimental. It really doesn't get much more trad. than this! Plus, this might be your LAST CHANCE to own an A&S tie from the iconic Langrock, which has now been defunct for over a decade... SOLD
b) Langrock, Queen's Own West African Rifles regimental. Again, it really doesn't get much more trad. than this! Plus, this might be your LAST CHANCE to own such a regimental tie from the iconic Langrock! Some very minor memory in knot area: SOLD
c) Liberty of London classic Brooks #1 stripe. SOLD
d) Brooks Brothers Makers. SOLD
e) Rooster regimental, for Princeton University Store. $15

*GROUP 4: Regimentals*










          

a) Ben Silver authentic regimental. Minor memory in knot area. SOLD
b) Stefano Ricci. $17
c) Brooks Brothers Makers. SOLD
d) Lanvin of Paris. Beautiful tie! $16
e) Unknown maker, but lovely organzine wrap tie! $15


----------



## BorderBandit

*Cleaning Out My Closet*

Ok, so it's my first time, be gentle...

First up is a J. Crew white cotton web D-ring belt from back when I was a bit heavier. It's marked a size XL and measures a 50" long in total length. $18 CONUS or make an offer.


----------



## BorderBandit

Next, a classic. An L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater, size Large. I mentioned earlier in this thread wanting one of the new 100% wool versions of this sweater. I figured I'd take a chance on this classic 80% wool 20% Rayon version, alas I was wrong and thus it's getting thrifted here. $35 CONUS or make an offer.


----------



## BorderBandit

Last item for this time a Southwick glen plaid check suit "Tailored in the USA of Imported Fabric". It's a size 44 Long with 36x32 trousers with a 1.5" cuff. This was another purchase I was looking forward too, but this is either a vintage suit (most unique "Union Made" tag I've ever seen) or just a heavier weight wool. Where I live this thing would be murder, especially since this week every day has been over 100 degrees. In good used condition, no stains as far as I can tell HOWEVER, I am pretty severely colour blind. So let me know if you see something in the pictures I don't. Also I can only post 2 pics at a time here, so if you want some more, PM me. $45 CONUS or make an offer.

Exact Measurements are:

Jacket:
P2P: 22.5"
Sl: 25.75"
Sh: 19"
BOC: 32.35"

Trousers:
W: 36"
L: 32"
Cuff: 1.5"


----------



## Pugin

Shell cordovan monkstraps in an 8D with double soles. Excellent shoes.



Eager to move these. PM with any and all offers on these or any of the other shoes I'm selling. Happy to offer deep discounts to forum members.


----------



## DonDraper

AE Spencer black patent leather shoes. Size 11D. These are in excellent shape...worn less than 10 times.
$55​


----------



## ctt

*Lot of Brooks Brothers 15x35 slim fit shirts*

I've had several requests for pictures, they are now available at: https://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x341/cttphotos/



ctt said:


> I have 10 Brooks, non-iron, slim fit 15x35 shirts that I will be parting with as part of moving and increasing neck size. I would like $200 for the lot, offers welcome.
> 
> The shirts are in good condition, several have been worn only two or three times.
> 
> Point Collars
> White point collar x2
> Light blue point collar
> 
> OCBDs
> Gray Bengal stripe
> Orange Bengal stripe
> Light Blue pin stripe
> Red/Gray check on white
> Light blue check on white
> Dark blue check on white
> Blue/white houndstooth
> 
> If you are interested, please send me a message and I will take a picture on my phone if you want to see them.


----------



## leisureclass

Brooksgate Grey Striped Blazer. Lightweight Wool.

Chest = 20.5"
Sh to Sh = 16.5"
Sleeve = 24.25" (with extra underneath)
BOC = 30.5"

2 button jacket with darts. It might be tagged a 39, if I'm reading it right, but it measures more like a 38. Made in the USA, union tags in the pocket. Canvased. Asking 40 shipped CONUS.










Simon's Copley Place 3 piece suit. Soft and warm, navy wool flannel pinstripe.

Jacket:
Chest = 20"
Sh to Sh = 16.5"
Sleeve = 24.75"
BOC = 30.25"

Pants - straight leg:
Waist = 31 (split waistband for easy adjustment)
Rise = 11.75
Cuff = 9.25
Inseam = 30.25 (maybe half an inch extra fabric to let while keeping the 1.75" cuffs intact. Or if you're tall there would be quite a few extra inches without cuffs)

Vest:
P to P = 19"
Back of Neck to Point at the Bottom = 25 in

Jacket is canvased, 2 button, and darted. Suit is likely made in the U.S.A., but I don't see a label indicating that. In it's day, Simon's Copley Place was a very high end store in Boston. Tagged a 39, model "Dover," but it measures more like a 38r. Asking 75 shipped CONUS.









Archie Brown and Sons Tartan vest

P to P = 21.5"
Back of Neck to Point at the Bottom = 26.25

Very heavy, high quality, tartan vest. Back is fully adjustable to fit a wide range of sizes. Perfect on it's own or under a jacket. Bone or Horn buttons. Asking 35 shipped CONUS.










See Full photos here: https://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/mallardtie/SimonsCopleyBrooksgate/


----------



## 44Blue

Allen Edmonds Wilbert 10.5 D
Very good used condition; clean inside; minimal wear to soles and heels. This is an excellent bad weather casual shoe.
$30 shipped CONUS


----------



## closerlook

Leisureclass,
I only say this because I see certain things happening with greater frequency on the forum, not just from you but from several other members:

Please read the back logs of the forum in a little more detail. The archives are great for helping determine if something is shell or not shell, a blazer or an abandoned suit jacket, or in general an item that has lost its value vs a gem.

please don't take offense; its just a suggestion.


----------



## leisureclass

My apologies for posting an orphaned jacket. I'll be more careful next time in both my purchasing and my posting. My main motivation was trying to clear out unworn stuff in my closet before moving across the ocean.

The other pieces, although not part of the trad cannon are quality stuff. Obviously the vest isn't for everyone, but it's made with beautiful material and buttons. Also, Simon's Copley Place was a really nice shop in it's day. In case you missed this: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2009/01/simons-copley-square-part-1.html It's a good read. My impression of it is that it was a smaller regional operation with really quality stuff.

I'm open to offers on anything I posted.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Summer Ties! Including madras, Toggery Shop, seersuckery ties, and more!*

*I've added some emblematic ties and some classic Ivy summer ties--including emblematics from Murray's Toggery Shop, seersuckery-y ties in cotton and silk from both Liberty of London and Lanvin, and madras!!*

*As always for my ties, all prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada. International inquiries elsewhere are VERY welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 5: Emblematics--including Ivy/Prep Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard from the Toggery Shop!*










           

a) Unknown maker. Classical tie; no fabric, but probably polyester. No keeper, as never had one! $12
b) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Bermuda emblematic tie. Poly--a trad. summer classic! $12
c) Murray's Toggery Shop Martha's Vineyard emblematic. It *really doesn't get much more Ivy League Summer than this!* Poly. $20
d) New Jersey emblematic. All silk, very, very nice. No keeper, as never had one. Think Princeton, not Newark!  $16
e) Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket emblematic. *Another trad classic summer tie!* Poly. SOLD

*GROUP 6: TRAD SUMMER TIES*










            

a) JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! XL. All silk, and made in the USA. $14
b) Liberty of London Archival peacock print. All cotton; made in USA. A perfect summer tie! $15
c) Liberty of London all-cotton handmade Indian seersucker-y tie in an unusual and classic pattern. Wonderful texture, and excellent condition! SOLD
d) Lanvin of Paris. All-silk seersucker-y tie. Made in Italy, Excellent condition, and beautiful texture! A really gorgeous tie. $25
e) Rooster all-cotton handmade in India madras tie. Beautiful!SOLD


----------



## a4audi08

Tartans are 1/$9 2/$16
Rest are 1/$10 2/$18

Tartan ties

1. SOLD
2. Pending payment
3. locharron 3"









4. 2.75"
5. locharron 3"
6. PENDING PAYMENT









+ Paisleys

7. untagged- 3.75
8. untagged- 3
9. polo - 3.5
10. talbot best of class - 3









Brooks Bros Makers both 3.75"

11. BB makers









12. BB makers


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a lot of regiment of regimental ties to pass on... Including Langrock, Ricci, Brooks, and Lanvin!*
> 
> *As always for my ties, all prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada. International inquiries elsewhere are VERY welcome, with shipping at cost. *
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*
> 
> *1) Group 1: Regimentals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> a) Brooks Brothers #1 in yellow. Some very minor spotting, hence just Good condition.SOLD
> b) Princeton University Store regimental, by Cotswold Collection. SOLD
> c) Land's End Charter Club. $12
> d) Brooks Brothers Makers. Tiny spot on front, as shown, hence just Very Good condition and SOLD
> e) Brooks Brothers regimental in classic summer colours! SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 2: Regimentals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Unknown maker. Silk, classic regimental. Keeper missing, as shown. $10.
> b) Liberty of London Argyle and Sutherland regimental tie. The classic pattern! $15
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely summer tie! SOLD
> d) Faconnable authentic regimental (West Surrey). Made in France. $17
> e) Brooks Brothers Makers #1 stripe. Some memory in knot area, hence just SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 3: Regimentals*
> 
> ALL SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 4: Regimentals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Ben Silver authentic regimental. Minor memory in knot area. SOLD
> b) Stefano Ricci. $17
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. SOLD
> d) Lanvin of Paris. Beautiful tie! $16
> e) Unknown maker, but lovely organzine wrap tie! SOLD


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Drops on some classic prep shirts -



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Three Ralph Lauren OCBDs. NWOT. Washed and never worn. They just don't fit right. Size - Medium. Classic Fit. Retail on these is $89. My price = $45>>>$40 for one, $120>>>$110 for all three. Free shipping.
> 
> Blue University Stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow University Stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muted Orange/Peach Solid


----------



## swb120

The Executive Imperial by Mason longwings are now claimed.


----------



## TheWGP

Just want to get these out of the house - so they are now pretty much free after shipping at just *$10 each* - that's cheaper than some thrift stores!



TheWGP said:


> *6/24 DROPS.*
> 
> *
> Questions, trades, offers? PM me!
> 
> All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge! Shoes are in order from smallest size to largest size.
> 
> 4) Allen Edmonds Grayson in black, size 11AA. These might fit best for a 10 or 10.5 B/C or something like that - they're spiffy shoes though, in serviceable shape but showing some wear. No issues with the uppers, shoes are still in good shape and will give you years of service. Just $35>30>26>23>20> $TEN BUCKS shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Allen Edmonds Newport in black, size 13C. These are an interesting loafer, turned out to be just a bit too long for me to handle. Great for casualwear too. Uppers appear to be in great shape, soles & heels have wear but life left in them. Just $35>$30>27>25>22>20>15>$TEN BUCKS shipped.
> 
> *


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

One belt remaining.



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Collection of pre-owned size 32 belts:
> 
> Johnston & Murphy burgundy/silver buckle -- *SOLD*
> Johnston & Murphy burgundy/brass buckle
> BB black/silver buckle -- *SOLD*
> Cole Haan pebble grain brown/muted silver buckle -- *SOLD*
> Surcingle stretch khaki/gator tab/brass buckle -- *SOLD*
> $15 each, shipped. - DROPS on the remaining belts to $12 each.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad. shoes, 8.5 -- 11, including LL Bean white bucs, AE, and FREE loafers!*

*TRAD SHOES!*

*I have several pairs of tradly shoes to pass on--including a FREE pair of loafers!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Prices are low as I'd like to move these quickly--I need the closet space!*

Please PM with interest and offers!​
*1) 8.5 D LL Bean white bucs.*

The classic Ivy summer shoe, complete with traditional red sole! These have very little wear to either the sole or footbed, and have some minor marks from use on the uppers. Very Good condition, mainly due to the upper marks.

Asking just *$39, offer*.










    

*2) 9D Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips*

A very nice pair of classic wingtips! These are in excellent condition, with minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only minor creasing to the uppers.

Asking *$40, offer*










   

*3) 11C Allen Edmonds Devonshire loafers *

A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers.

Asking* $39, offer*.

*Please note that the FREE loafers would go well with these!*










   

*4) 11.5 D Allen Edmonds Byron captoes*

A very nice pair of shoes, with minor wear to footbed and soles. These do have more creasing to the uppers than the others, and a superficial scratch/scuff on the right hand shoe on the toebox to the vamp, as shown; this is not deep and might well polish out. But it is there, hence asking

just *$29, or offer. *

*The FREE loafers would work well with these! *










    

*5) FREE Made in Italy loafers! Size EU10, US 11*

I received these free thanks to the generosity of SartoNYC, but don't wear them anywhere near enough to justify keeping them. They're in good, useable condition. *FREE* with another pair of shoes--I'll cover the cost of shipping!


----------



## Christophe

I've got a Brooks Brothers white OCBD, 15.5 / 33, from the late 80's or early 90's based on the tag. Unlined collar, fresh from the cleaners (it's got the tag in the button hole) without starch, this shirt is like new, barely even a wrinkle in it. Asking $30 shipped CONUS, I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow, but if you know you'll want it anyway, just PM me.


----------



## Gromson

Bump with price drop. Now $65



Gromson said:


> Clearing out the remainder of the clothes which I can no longer wear. The shirts are wrinkled, but I figure no one on this forum really needs a perfect photo of a Brooks button down to know what I'm offering.
> 
> First, an Orvis tweed sports coat in excellent condition. Size 48L, as noted on tag. It has leather patches on the elbows and a swing back(?). I'm not sure what you call it. There are extra folds of fabric on the back behind the shoulders to give more room for activities. There is also a leather tab on the collar to button the top of the jacket all the way up. Leather buttons. I'm not sure who makes it, but it is marked "Made in the USA".
> $65 shipped, insured in USA
> 
> View attachment 2582
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583
> 
> 
> Bah.. not letting me make this one post. Breaking it up.


----------



## Gromson

Now $20 each shipped



Gromson said:


> In good used condition. The 17.5 is a rather iridescent blue. $25 each, shipped in USA.
> 
> View attachment 2587
> View attachment 2588


----------



## Gromson

Now $25 each shipped



Gromson said:


> Two BB must iron button downs in good used condition. 18x35, made in the USA. $30 each, shipped in USA


----------



## Gromson

Now $55 shipped



Gromson said:


> Like new, Orvis Country Squire car coat, size XL. It's a wool and cotton blend and is perfect for fall. $65 shipped in USA.
> 
> View attachment 2584


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drops

*New With Tags Orvis Moleskins
*Made in America, dark green, double pleated front, 34" waist, 30" inseam.

I also have an identical pair in khaki/tan.
Not new with tags, same size, great condition except for a stain around one of the cuffs (looks like someone stepped in a puddle and got splashed or something).
I imagine it'd come out in a dry cleaning.

$40 shipped for both pairs?/offer

finally a Langrock of Princeton tie
I recognized the name from Tweedy's posts, more of a vintage piece than anything, as it's 2 1/2" wide and has a bit of shine to it.
I just thought it was old and cool.
$5 shipped/offer

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

Those moleskins are an utter steal. Don't let the pleats scare you...



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> drops
> 
> *New With Tags Orvis Moleskins
> *Made in America, dark green, double pleated front, 34" waist, 30" inseam.
> 
> I also have an identical pair in khaki/tan.
> Not new with tags, same size, great condition except for a stain around one of the cuffs (looks like someone stepped in a puddle and got splashed or something).
> I imagine it'd come out in a dry cleaning.
> 
> $40 shipped for both pairs?/offer
> 
> finally a Langrock of Princeton tie
> I recognized the name from Tweedy's posts, more of a vintage piece than anything, as it's 2 1/2" wide and has a bit of shine to it.
> I just thought it was old and cool.
> $5 shipped/offer


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

SOMEONE steal that Langrock from TBS--it'll be gorgeous, and they're literally no longer made!


----------



## TweedyDon

Updates and price drop! *All three remaining pairs for $50!* 



TweedyDon said:


> *TRAD SHOES!*
> 
> *I have several pairs of tradly shoes to pass on--including a FREE pair of loafers!*
> 
> *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *
> 
> *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Prices are low as I'd like to move these quickly--I need the closet space!*
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!​
> *1) 8.5 D LL Bean white bucs.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) 9D Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) 11C Allen Edmonds Devonshire loafers *
> 
> A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers.
> 
> Asking* $35, offer*.
> 
> *Please note that the FREE loafers would go well with these!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) 11.5 D Allen Edmonds Byron captoes*
> 
> A very nice pair of shoes, with minor wear to footbed and soles. These do have more creasing to the uppers than the others, and a superficial scratch/scuff on the right hand shoe on the toebox to the vamp, as shown; this is not deep and might well polish out. But it is there, hence asking
> 
> just *$25, or offer. *
> 
> *The FREE loafers would work well with these! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) FREE Made in Italy loafers! Size EU10, US 11*
> 
> I received these free thanks to the generosity of SartoNYC, but don't wear them anywhere near enough to justify keeping them. They're in good, useable condition. *FREE* with another pair of shoes--I'll cover the cost of shipping!


----------



## Christophe

Tweedy Don, 

I'm shocked no one has taken those loafers yet, and for free! They sure look sharp... but they're not my size.


----------



## Christophe

Also,
I'm going to try to get some pictures of the 15.5 / 33 Brooks unlined OCBD up tonight. No takers yet.


----------



## DFPyne

Back From Vacation With New Items & Additional Drops.

New Items: -
1) J. Press 16.5-33 Blue Gingham Shirt 
[$50 Shipped]

















2) Florsheim 8C Wooden Shoe Trees 
[$25 Shipped]

















3) Bow Tie Blowout 
[$20 Each - Dramatic Discounts for Multiple Beaus]
From Top To Bottom

Group 1 - Bat Wing Beaus 
A) Bert Pulitzer Blue, Steel, White and Light Blue Stripes
B) Paul Stuart Green with Red and Blue Paisley - 70% Wool & 30% Silk
C) Brooks Brothers Red with Blue & White - 100% Silk
D) London Beau Made in The U.S.A. Red with Blue and Green - 100% Silk
E) Vintage J. Press Red and Blue Paisley 
F) The Adapta by Welch, Margetson & Co LTD London England - Red with Blue Paisley - 100% Silk









Group 2 - Thistle Beaus 
A) Unlabeled Green with Red and White Pattern - 100% Silk 
B) Unlabeled Red & Black Rep Stripe - Weighted to 40% Repp Fabric: All Silk 
C) Unlabeled Red, White, Pink and Navy Rep Stripe - 100% Silk
D) Unlabeled Green with Brown Made in England - 100% Silk
E) Unlabeled Burgundy with Gold and Blue Repp Stripe - Exclusive Three Thread All Silk English Repp 









4) Alynn Green Golf Club Bag Tie 
[$18 Shipped]

















Still Available - 
5) 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarter lined. Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$65 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

6) 42L H. Freedman & Sons for Eddie Jacobs Charcoal White and Red Pin Striped Suit 
3/2 Button Front, 3 buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent, fully lined, Flat Front and watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$65 Shipped]








































Jacket -
Shoulder: 18.5" 
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve Length: 24.5" 
Bottom of Collar to End: 32"
Pants -
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 30.5" + 1.5" Cuff

7) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















8) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Unlined Collar Made in the USA Oxfords with JPD Monogram on Pocket
3 Blues, 2 Whites
[$16 Shipped - all 5 for $50]

































9) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Made in the USA 100% Cotton White & Red Striped French Cuff Shirt 
[$18 Shipped]
















10) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$18 Shipped] 

















11) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$18 Shipped] 

















*16.5-3 Special Bulk Blow Out - All Six 16.5-3 Brooks Brothers Shirts together for $65 Shipped*

12) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















13) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















14) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$18 Shipped]

















15) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















16) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$18 Shipped]

















17) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Green Broadcloth Button Down Shirt 
[$18 Shipped]

















18) Brooks Brothers 16.5-4 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$18 Shipped]

















19) Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo (Fits Small). 
Mother of Pearl Buttons. 
[$20 Shipped]

















20) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

















21) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$35 Shipped] 









22) Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4
[$30 Shipped] 

















23) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- Ralph Lauren Rugby Large Sized Made in India Madras Shirt
- 42L Brooks Brothers Special Order Glen Plaid Suit


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Insoles are marked to prevent return to BB. Click on photos to enlarge.

NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *7D*. $310.


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Hand Sewn Tan Penny Loafer. *7D*. $190


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Tassel Loafers. *7D*. $210.>>$180>>$170>>$160


NIB Peal & Co for BB Dk Brown Suede Wingtips. Made in England. Crepe sole. *7.5D*. $185>>$175


NIB Dark Brown Pebble Grain Leather Loafers. Leather sole. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


NIB w Bags, Peal & Co Made in England White Nubuck Wingtips. *8D*. $190>>$180


NIB with shoe bags Peal & Co Made in England White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Retail $528. *8D* and *12D*. $175>>$160>>$150>>$140


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers LHS Unlined Horween Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers. Made in USA. *8.5D*. $325.SOLD


NWOB Brooks Brothers White Bucks. Made in China. *8.5D* is $85>>$75>>$70


NIB Peal & Co brown suede shoes. Made in England. Second photo is color accurate. Dainite soles. *8.5D*. $180>>$170>$160


NIB British Tan Casual Penny Loafer. Made in Dominican Republic. *9D*. $110.


NIB Brooks Brother Black "American Blucher". Made in Maine by Rancourt & Co. Substantial, high quality handmade shoes. *9D*. $150>>$140


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafer. Made in USA. These appear to have been worn once. *9.5D*. $275.


NIB Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Moc Toe Boots. Made in Portugal. Size *9.5*. My remaining pair has scratches on the sole$185>>$150>>$140>>$130


NIB Peal & Co Black Calf Chukka Boots. Made in England. *10D*. $190>>$180


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Tassel Loafers. Made in USA. *10.5B*. $190.


NIB Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. Made in England. *10.5D*. $190>>$180


NIB Peal & Co Pebble Grained Black Blucher. Dainite sole. Made in England. *11D*. $190.


NIB Alden for BB Handsewn Penny Loafer. Black. *11D*. $190.


NIB Alden for BB Tassel Loafer. Burgundy. *12C*. $190.


NIB Alden for BB Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafer. Made in USA. *13D*. $310.


----------



## AncientMadder

*For Trade*

I recently started a job that requires me to wear a suit or jacket and tie everyday and am trying to build a basic wardrobe. If I have anything you like and you have something that fits me (see bottom of post), I'd love to hear from you. Please PM me for additional measurements and photos.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, 42 L:

J. Press 3/2 sack, 40 R:

Oxxford two-button sack, 43 or 44 L:

Pendleton two-button, darted, 42 L:

J. Crew 3/2 sack, 42 or 43 L, seersucker, Made in USA:

Baracuta G9 Harrington, 42 L:

Brooks Brothers: foulard x 3, repp x 2:

Brooks Brothers: grenadine (lining needs repair), repp x 4:

repps: Ben Silver, Ben Silver, Andover Shop (has wear around edges), Cable Car Clothiers, Talbott Best of Class patchwork repp:

Knits: BB Argyle and Sutherland (wool), Lands' End (silk), Lands' End (wool), Polo Ralph Lauren (wool), Steven Alan (brown, wool):

Emblematics: Pintail, Lands' End, Paul Stuart, J. Crew, Rivetz for Harvard Coop:

Cordial Churchman houndstooth (wool), Rooster skull and bones, PRL seersucker, J. Press madras, Gant madras:

Allen Edmonds Grayson tassel loafers, 11.5 C. In nice shape:

My info:

Jacket: 42 L, 18.5" shoulder
Trousers: 36" waist, 34" inseam
Shirts: 15.5 35
Shoes: 11 or 11.5 C or D
Ties: staple colors in pindots, silk knits (navy and burgundy especially), solid repps, Brooks #1-#5 stripe, emblematics
Squares: white linen, silk paisley

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Christophe

*Church's Wingtips, English Size 80 E*

I have a great pair of Church's wingtips, "Whipflex" model, black calf on the famous but discontinued Last 73, in size 9C (English 80E). They are in excellent shape, lots of life in the soles, and have been well cared for in shoe trees. I put in new laces, and polished them really well, but they are just too big to work for me. The insides are pristine without much imprint, lined with glove leather, and I cleaned them out with rubbing alcohol too. 
Handmade in the Northampton shop, the labels are handwritten.

Asking $90 shipped, CONUS, and open to any reasonable offer or trade for things in my size.

Jacket: 36 or 37R
Pants: 28 or 29 x 30
Shirt: 14.5 x 32
Shoes: 7.5E or 8D
or nice ties.

I still can't figure out how to get pictures off my phone, so hopefully I can get them up tomorrow. PM with interest.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops



32rollandrock said:


> Mostly shoes here, but also shirts and a HT bucket hat. Offers welcome, as are trades. I'd particularly like a pair of brown-and-white spectators, as pictured here, in 8.5D. And no, shoe trees are not included. Thanks.
> 
> First up, a pair of Florsheim Imperial shell longwings, v-cleat, in 9D. The soles are super-thick and will offer years of regular service. They have been dyed black, and a hint of the previous color shows up in tongue (see photos) but is not noticeable in real life. Asking $75>>$70 CONUS, PP personal or add 4 percent, or skip the Internet stuff and just send me a check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of shell Florsheim Imperial wingtips in 10.5 D. Original soles that will offer another two or three years of service before replacement is needed. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of Birminghams longwings, NWOB, made-in-USA, 10.5 D in scotch pebblegrain, with signs of shop wear only. Own this brand known the world over for just SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a fabulous pair of spectators that I would never sell if my feet were a tad narrower or these shoes a bit wider. These have seriously hardly been worn at all. They are 8.5C, thick soles, will offer many years of great service. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of nearly new Sperry Topsiders, in 9.5 S. I wore them once, with socks, and they were too long for my 8.5D foot, but width was fine. The left shoe has a spot on the toe, seen in pictures, but these are otherwise mint. $30>>$25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Allen Edmonds Hillcrests in 9D. These need new rubber heel covers (my cobbler charges $10), but soles are otherwise fine, and uppers are in great condition. $25>>$22 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Harris Tweed bucket hat with Gore-Tex by LL Bean, size large. $20>>$18 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BB button-down non-iron shirt in lightweight cotton. I'd say this is lighter than the standard pinpoint, reminiscent of old-school broadcloth. 15.5x34. $15 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 16x32/33 non-iron BB button down. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BB button-down non-iron, 18x36. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lacoste point collar in size 45. $25>>$20 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NWT LE must-iron button down in 17.5x34. The tag says catalog return. Found a tiny spot that Mrs. 32 removed with a Tide stick. This is a lightweight oxford cloth. $15 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*9 Summer Jackets--and a suit!*

*SUMMER JACKETS!*

*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there's no reason that you can't fully enjoy it while it's here--and these beautiful jackets will certainly help you here! Ranging from 38S to 46R, this is possibly the nicest collection of summer jackets I've ever had the pleasure of offering, even if not all of them are trad... and the first (fully handtailored and in cashmere/linen LP fabric) is certainly NOT at Exchange pricing--although lowball offers on it are very welcome!*

*All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Canadians please note*: Owing to the ongoing dispute that's affecting CanadaPost I'll be happy to hold on to your jackets once purchased, and then ship as soon as the dispute is resolved. In my experience this is the safest way of ensuring that the jackets arrive safely and with minimum delay!​
*1) STUNNING Handtailored Primo Italian jacket in Loro Piana cashmere/linen blend Canvassed*

*This is simply stunning. NOT TRAD AT ALL, but still beautiful, and so posted here primarily for its sartorial interest!
*
Fully handtailored by Primo in Milan, Italy (of course!) this is possibly THE most beautiful summer jacket I've even seen. It's gorgeous, and my pictures come nowhere near doing it justice.

First, the fabric is beautifully luxurious--a 50/50 blend of lightweight cashmere and linen by Loro Piana in an absolutely beautiful blue with a wonderful, wonderful drape. The cut is wonderful, too--clearly Milanese, utterly unstructured and beautifully made, this has side vents, and the sleeves are cut so they naturally and subtly follow the contours of one's body at rest. The cuffs are surgeons cuffs, of course. The jacket is quarter-lined in bemberg (naturally!), and has three patch pockets, with the top one set at a slight, very slight, angle rather than simply laid down flat and straight. The jacket is fully canvassed.

Naturally, there is a* TON* of handwork in this jacket, with pick stitching on the pockets, the lapels, and throughout the interior--and pretty much everywhere else!

*This is a gorgeous jacket.*

It does have one tiny, tiny flaw--a couple of thread breaks on the sleeve near the shoulder, as shown, which I found on my third inspection. These, though, really are minor, and simply ignored for the correct splash of Milanese sprezzatura!

How much would this jacket cost new? I couldn't guess--and wouldn't want to for fear that I'd then have to treat it even more carefully than I am now!

But I'll be happy to pass it along for just *$175, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--with ALL offers being very welcome! 
*
And if this jacket is your size, you *REALLY* should grab this--unless you're the Ferrari-shopping Spoo or regularly pay retail for green Hermes wallets this might be your only chnace for a jacket this beautiful at this price! Heck, even if it _*isn't*_ your size you should grab it and frame it as art! 

*Tagged EU 56R (US46R), this beauty measures*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32










         

*2) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$50, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*3) Ralph Lauren Blue Label for Bloomingdale's Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

A terrific midweight jacket, this lovely tweedy RL would make a great transitional jacket between Spring and Summer, and Summer and Fall, moving deeper into the latter season. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a lovely drape to it. It's 100% wool and made in the USA. It also has side vents, for the Anglophile's delectation and delight! It's in excellent condition.

*Tagged a 40R, but please see

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 29 1/2

    

*4) 38S Made in UK British Gun Club Check Canvassed*

A lovely and very British gun club check tweed, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, with a very English cut--nicely shaped and darted with side vents. It's also fully lined and half-canvassed, and made from 100% wool. This is a lovely lightweight jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall. It was Made in the UK, and is in excellent condition.

Asking $50, offer.

*Tagged a 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 28 3/4










   

*5) Made in USA J. Peterman wool/silk/linen summer jacket Canvassed*

*Not especially trad. at all, but still a very nice summer jacket!*

If I expanded my description and told a story of how I found this jacket while andering through the backwoods of Maine until I came across this tiny logging town with its own fabric mill still running since the C19th, as is Peterman's wont, I could, perhaps, charge ten times what I'm asking for this jacket!

Suspect backstory aside, this is a lovely lightweight summer jacket made in the USA from a blend of 40% wool, 40% silk, 30% linen. It features desirable patch pockets, a single vent, and a full lining. This jacket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition!

Asking *just $50, or offer*--far less than its original price!

*Tagged a 40R, but please see measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Gun Club Check Canvassed*

This is another beauty! A wonderful light- to mid-weight jacket by Southwick for barney's of New York by picture really do not do this lovely jacket justice. A lovely gun check with a classic black and tan mini puppytooth pattern as the base with a rust overcheck, this jacket is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $60, offer

*Tagged a 40Tall, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4










     

*7) Made in USA Boss summer tweed in lambswool and silk*

*AVERT YOUR TRADLY EYES!*

Boss gets little love here, mainly as it tends to outsource quite a bit and its retail prices are too high for its quality. BUT occasionally it gets a jacket right--and the pricing issue isn't a concern with my offerings!

This is a lovely light- to mid-weight jacket (erring to the latter) in 90% lambswool and 10% silk. As you'd expect from this blend the drape of this jacket is lovely; it's also half-canvassed and fully lined, with no vent, in Flusser-approved style. The tweed is lovely--it's a Donegal-esque tweed with flecks of green, blue, gorse, russet, and others scattered throughout! My pictures really don't do his justice, but please do see the close-ups of the tweed for the nearest approximation of its loveliness. This is the Appollon model from Boss, Union-Made in the USA, and in excellent condition, *EXCEPT* it has some rust-coloured water stains in the lining, as shown. Because of this,

Asking $39, offer

*Tagged a 40R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










       

*8) Made in Italy silk/linen/wool mini-houndstooth by Ralph Lauren Polo Canvassed*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy, and featuring classic European styling of a high three-button front and side vents this beautiful jacket is made of a blend of 40% silk, 35% linen, and 25% virgin wool. The drape is lovely, as is the mini-houndstooth patterning--please do see my close-ups here. It's fully lined and half-canvassed, and in excellent condition.

Asking $50, offer

*Tagged a 46R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*
The following jacket and suit were listed previously--I'm selling them for 32rollandrock--and appear here with price drops:*

*9) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*

Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

Asking *$30, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










    

10) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *40, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## TheWGP

*FINAL DROP - FREE, JUST PAY SHIPPING!*

Need to clear out to post more shoes... including a NOS E.T. Wright longwing, Florsheim sharkskins, "Peal" for BB suede chukkas and a pair of Ferragamo Tramezzas! But these need to go first! 


TheWGP said:


> Questions, trades, offers? PM me!
> 
> All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge!
> 
> *4) Allen Edmonds Grayson in black, size 11AA.* These might fit best for a 10 or 10.5 B/C or something like that - they're spiffy shoes though, in serviceable shape but showing some wear. No issues with the uppers, shoes are still in good shape and will give you years of service. Just $35>30>26>23>20>10> *FREE, just pay shipping shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Allen Edmonds Newport in black, size 13C. *Taken!


----------



## hardline_42

*Leatherman Ltd. Ribbon Belt size 42
*
For sale is a Leatherman Ltd. ribbon belt with nautical flags motif. It is marked 42 and, according to Leatherman's sizing instructions, should fit a size 40 waist size. Nautical alphabet flags on navy ribbon with a khaki cotton web backing. Tabs are flat (non-feathered) top grain leather in saddle color with solid brass buckle. A little scuffing on the hole tab but no hole memory in the leather. It is in very good condition. Asking $20 shipped to CONUS. Offers and trades considered.


----------



## dizzyfan

Price drop.


> Here is a jackets that has been sitting in my closet for too long and some how still doesn't fit. Please do not hesitate to contact me if I can provide any additional details or pictures. Preferred method of payment is paypal gift.
> 
> This is a really beautiful heavy J. Press tweed that is just too big for me. This jacket had me in a trance as I took it to the tailors for a minor fix in the lining even though it is two sizes too big for me. This jacket is made in Canada, has a hook vent, 3/2 roll, and a 3 button cuff. As you can see in the first photo, the roll is a little off from a bad dry cleaning press. Also, (as mentioned) there was a tear in the lining which I've had patched (pictured). Otherwise, the jacket is in excellent condition (the lapel pocket is still stitched up). Fully lined. *$40* including CONUS to US.
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5 inches
> sleeves: 25.5 inches
> length: 33.25
> 
> by dizzyfan, on Flickr
> 
> by dizzyfan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by dizzyfan, on Flickr


----------



## zbix

Drops

1) Samuelsohn Dark Green Windowpane - 48 reg - $65
Awesome jacket, made in '05. The sleeves are slightly different lengths though. See the measurements. Excellent quality and condition. 2-button, darted, surgeon cuffs, center vent, and fully lined. 
Pit to Pit 25.5", Left Sleeve 23.5", Right 23.25", Shoulders 21.75", Collar Down 31.75"
https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img7368b.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img7392d.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img7373a.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img7394j.jpg/

2) BB Blue OCBD 16.5 35 - $22
Pit to Pit 26.5", Sleeve 26", Collar Down 33"


----------



## AlanC

Some 40S really needs to grab this. The signature label is the precursor to Purple Label. If I had any business buying this I would (and I'm tempted, anyway). It's an absolute steal at that price, and would be for twice as much.



TweedyDon said:


> 3) Ralph Lauren Blue Label for Bloomingdale's Canvassed
> 
> A terrific midweight jacket, this lovely tweedy RL would make a great transitional jacket between Spring and Summer, and Summer and Fall, moving deeper into the latter season. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a lovely drape to it. It's 100% wool and made in the USA. It also has side vents, for the Anglophile's delectation and delight! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $45, offer
> 
> Tagged a 40R, but please see


----------



## a4audi08

Didn't take measurements for each (lost tape measure) but most look to be 3.5, a few 3.75. All prices inlcude shipping w/n CONUS. $13 each or 2/24

Left to Right
A. Makers
B. Makers
C. Makers
D. Makers









E. NWT Basics
F. 346
G. Makers
H. Country Club









I. Makers
J. 346
K. Makers
L. Makers


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIEFEST 2011!*

* FREE HERMES TIES! The first two chaps to acquire $50 of ties from me will each receive a FREE HERMES TIE!* 

*I'm listing a slew of ties today, including Brioni, Gucci, Langrock, Brooks, Loewe, The English Shop of Princeton, and more! *

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping (likely just an extra $2 or so) at cost.

*All ties are silk and in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*1) FREE HERMES TIES!*










  

  

*Each of these ties is free with $60 of other ties from me! *​
There is, however, a slight catch.... I thought that these ties were in Very Good condition, but when the light struck them at an angle when I was looking at them sideways from above I noticed the very faint ghost of an old stain on the front of each. This can't be seen at all EXCEPT from above at an angle and when the light is in the right place, and so these ties are completely wearable unless you happen to have people standing over you on ladders all the time staring at your ties. Or you're a midget whose ties are constantly stared at my your co-workers. But, I do need to mention this flaw..... and so these ties are *FREE!*

*2) Group 2: Regimentals*

*All these ties were previously listed, and so appear here with price drops. *










           

a) Unknown maker; no keeper. Very Good condition. $9
b) Stefano Ricci. $13
c) Land's End Charter Club. SOLD
d) Lanvin. Excellent condition. $13
e) Liberty of London Argyle and Sutherland regimental. The trad. classic! $14
f) Faconnable, West Surrey Regiment regimental. Made in France (who were no doubt defeated by the West Surreys at some point!  ) Lovely and classic regimental! $14 

*3) GROUP 3: Regimentals*










          

a) Taylor Ltd. for The English Shop of Princeton. Small tag on thin blade off on one side. Very Good condition. $14
b) The English Shop of Princeton. Good/Very Good condition. $14
c) Brooks Brothers Makers. $14
d) Unknown maker, possibly Brooks with a replaced keeper. Very Good condition as a result. SOLD
e) NOS Brooks Makers with original pricetag still attached! Lovely tie! SOLD

*4) Group 4: Plain and Patterned*










        

a) Harrods of London. Thick, luxurious silk. $16
b) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. Pure linen. Very Good condition. $12
c) Club Room silk. $14
d) JAB. Don't be fooled--this is a lovely, lovely silk knit! Made in Italy. SOLD
e) 1950s/1960s patterned tie. In excellent condition! Silk. SOLD

*5) GROUP 5: Patterns*










          

a) Club Room. Thick, luxurious silk--feels almost like wool! Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just $12
b) 4 in hand. Thick, luxurious silk. $14
c) Brooks Brothers Makers. Balloons! $14
d) Lord & Taylor. Propellers? Snaffle bits? No idea! $14
e) Ibbas, from Italy. BEAUTIFUL tie! $18`

*6) GROUP 6: Emblematics*










         

a) Lighthouses. Polyester. Great for summer! $8
b) New York PGA. Silk. $14
c) Scales of Justice by Cape Cod neckwear. No fabric listed, but probably silk. Small pull on front, as shown. Very Good condition. $14
d) Shepard & Woodward of Oxford. I believe that this is possibly a college emblem, since their one of the main suppliers of academic regalia? Poly. $12
e) University of Virginia Alumni Association. Very minor pull in the knot area, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. All silk. $15 

*Group 7: Patterns and Paisleys*










        

a) Hardy Amies. $14
b) Robert Talbott, for The English Shop. $12
c) Rooster. Silk printed in England. A lovely tie! $15
d) Unknown maker; lovely silk purple paisley. $12
e) Liberty of London. Wool challis; very small hole in front. SOLD

*8) Group 8: Exotica!*










         

a) Langrock--lovely nubby silk from the premier Ivy store in Princeton! This is in Very Good condition, and has a wonderful texture. Made in England. Asking just SOLD
b) Loewe bulls. Lovely and luxurious! Made in Spain. From one of Europe's first-rate leatherworks! $11
c) Brooks Brothers Makers. $14
d) Gucci; a rare subtle and wearable Gucci tie! In Very Good condition, simply as it's older. $20
e) Brioni. In Very Good condition as it's older and has a faded label. Hence just $20

*9) GROUP 9: Varia*










      

a) Talbott boys tie. $5, or FREE with two other ties!
b) SAKS Fifth tie. Lovely! $14
c) Mansure & Prettyman. Handblocked wool challis from England. Beautiful! $20
d) Wool knit. Great for summer! NOT CASHMERE! Could use a dry clean as it's a bit rumpled and dusty from storage, hence just $8.

*GROUP 10: Trad Summer Ties*

These have been previously posted, and so appear here with prices drops on all.










            

a) JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! XL. All silk, and made in the USA. $9
b) Liberty of London Archival peacock print. All cotton; made in USA. A perfect summer tie! $9
c) Liberty of London all-cotton handmade Indian seersucker-y tie in an unusual and classic pattern. Wonderful texture, and excellent condition! SOLD
d) Lanvin of Paris. All-silk seersucker-y tie. Made in Italy, Excellent condition, and beautiful texture! A really gorgeous tie. $18
e) Rooster all-cotton handmade in India madras tie. Beautiful!SOLD


----------



## Danny

Before I throw these on ebay... Some NOS K Swiss 'classic' tennis shoes. Size 10.5. Never worn, absolutely mint. I am not sure what the vintage is, but guessing from the tag maybe early 90s? They are not USA made, but they seem to be a bit different than the current construction. I am a size 9 so I can't wear them, so I am offering them up. $45 shipped CONUS.

https://img21.imageshack.us/i/img0300ce.jpg/
https://img146.imageshack.us/i/img0301nc.jpg/
https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img0302q.jpg/
https://img30.imageshack.us/i/img0303fc.jpg/
https://img845.imageshack.us/i/img0304of.jpg/
https://img192.imageshack.us/i/img0305ew.jpg/
https://img14.imageshack.us/i/img0306ni.jpg/
https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img0307td.jpg/


----------



## conductor

Three Offerings today

First - Gorgeous Pendleton Pants, US made, never hemmed, brace buttons, pleated front. Size 40 waist. $40 Shipped CONUS










Vintage Flosheims size 11B - US made, good condition, with a few signs of wear - nothing significant $35 Shipped CONUS










L.L. Bean Boots - US made, good condition with a few signs of wear, size 10.5 N. $35 Shipped CONUS










Small images are clickable thumbnails. Somebody buy this stuff. My wife is beginning to think I've lost it.


----------



## TheWGP

The Allen Edmonds 13C Newports are TAKEN - the Allen Edmonds Grayson 8AA are still available for FREE, just pay shipping!



TheWGP said:


> *FINAL DROP - FREE, JUST PAY SHIPPING!*


----------



## DFPyne

DROPS

New Items: -
1) J. Press 16.5-33 Blue Gingham Shirt 
[$40 Shipped]

















2) Florsheim 8C Wooden Shoe Trees 
[$20 Shipped]

















3) Bow Tie Blowout 
[$20 Each - Dramatic Discounts for Multiple Beaus]
From Top To Bottom

Group 1 - Bat Wing Beaus [On Hold]

Group 2 - Thistle Beaus 
A) Unlabeled Green with Red and White Pattern - 100% Silk 
B) Unlabeled Red & Black Rep Stripe - Weighted to 40% Repp Fabric: All Silk 
C) Unlabeled Red, White, Pink and Navy Rep Stripe - 100% Silk
D) Unlabeled Green with Brown Made in England - 100% Silk
E) Unlabeled Burgundy with Gold and Blue Repp Stripe - Exclusive Three Thread All Silk English Repp 









4) Alynn Green Golf Club Bag Tie 
[$15 Shipped]

















Still Available - 
5) 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarter lined. Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$60 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

6) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















7) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Made in the USA 100% Cotton White & Red Striped French Cuff Shirt 
[$18 Shipped]
















8) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$18 Shipped] 

















9) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$18 Shipped] 

















*16.5-3 Special Bulk Blow Out - All Six 16.5-3 Brooks Brothers Shirts together for $60 Shipped*

10) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















11) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















12) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$18 Shipped]

















13) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















14) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$18 Shipped]

















15) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Green Broadcloth Button Down Shirt 
[$18 Shipped]

















16) Brooks Brothers 16.5-4 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$18 Shipped]

















17) Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo (Fits Small). 
Mother of Pearl Buttons. 
[$20 Shipped]

















18) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

















19) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$35 Shipped] 









20) Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4
[$30 Shipped] 

















21) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- 42L H. Freedman & Sons for Eddie Jacobs Charcoal White and Red Pin Striped Suit
- Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Unlined Collar Made in the USA Oxfords with JPD Monogram on Pocket


----------



## Danny

Nobby Shop Reds [made by Berle I believe]. 34x29. PRICE DROP $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## GeorgePlimpton

*Poplin or Wash-n-Wear Suit Needed*

I'm searching for a BB or J. Press poplin (or wash-n-wear) suit with patch pockets and notched lapels. I prefer tan, but any color is fine. My size is:

42 R jacket
36 waist

Can anyone help?


----------



## Christophe

GeorgePlimpton said:


> I'm searching for a BB or J. Press poplin (or wash-n-wear) suit with patch pockets and notched lapels. I prefer tan, but any color is fine. My size is:
> 
> 42 R jacket
> 36 waist
> 
> Can anyone help?


George, 
I'll keep an eye open for you. I'm sure you'll be wearing one often in California.


----------



## a4audi08

ADDED TIES. Same prices. Prices include shipping. 1/$8 2/$14

1. robert talbot wool 3"
2. mcmillan scottish wool 3
3. turnbury and hampton cotton 2
4. BB 80/20 wool cashmere 3.25
https://i51.tinypic.com/vl2z6.jpg

5) loch carron davidson 3
6) loch carron gordon 3.25
7) hardy amies 3
8) CTC made in ireland 2.75
https://i55.tinypic.com/xp6gqq.jpg

9) scottish douglas 3
10) college classics (HAND WEAVED!!) 2.75"
11) stafford 3
12) kenneth gordon 3"
https://i55.tinypic.com/5v3ygl.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

GeorgePlimpton said:


> I'm searching for a BB or J. Press poplin (or wash-n-wear) suit with patch pockets and notched lapels. I prefer tan, but any color is fine. My size is:
> 
> 42 R jacket
> 36 waist
> 
> Can anyone help?


Willing to trade an Intelevision for one?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I have an Intellivision...^^^

A couple of irresistible out of season items (priced accordingly):

*Pure Cashmere Made in Scotland for A. Sulka & Company 661 Fifth Avenue New York Sweater Vest, 40*

A beautiful vintage item in excellent condition, especially for the age. It looks almost new, save for a slight scratch on the bottom (shell) button and a tiny chip on the one above it. There is a faint suggestion of pilling at the nape, from a jacket most likely, but it takes some looking to notice and a quick pass with a sweater shaver will clear it up nicely. The button placket is backed with a nice silk grosgrain, and the buttonholes are handstitched. For all its rarity and condition, asking only:

*$40 shipped.*

22" ptp, 21" boc


*Jos. A. Bank Vintage Shetland Wool Tweed Sack, c. 42R*

Beautiful tweed; clean and in great condition. The only issues are a loose middle button and a tiny scuff on a left sleeve button. Nice shoulders and a great cut. Only:

*$35 shipped.*

22.5" ptp, 30" boc, 18.75" shoulders, 25" sleeve


(BTW: I also have a green flannel JAB vintage blazer in almost the exact same size if anyone wants it with the one above or alone. It is in good condition, but missing a sleeve button (the Salzburger ones). The sleeves are about an inch to 1.5" shorter on it but the other measurements are the same. Request pics if interested--I may end up tacking it to this post later anyway.)


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

NIB Alden for BB Black Shell Cordovan Blucher. *11.5E*. $325.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS AND UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> *SUMMER JACKETS!*
> 
> *Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there's no reason that you can't fully enjoy it while it's here--and these beautiful jackets will certainly help you here! Ranging from 38S to 46R, this is possibly the nicest collection of summer jackets I've ever had the pleasure of offering, even if not all of them are trad... and the first (fully handtailored and in cashmere/linen LP fabric) is certainly NOT at Exchange pricing--although lowball offers on it are very welcome!*
> 
> *All prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Canadians please note*: Owing to the ongoing dispute that's affecting CanadaPost I'll be happy to hold on to your jackets once purchased, and then ship as soon as the dispute is resolved. In my experience this is the safest way of ensuring that the jackets arrive safely and with minimum delay!​
> *1) STUNNING Handtailored Primo Italian jacket in Loro Piana cashmere/linen blend Canvassed*
> 
> *This is simply stunning. NOT TRAD AT ALL, but still beautiful, and so posted here primarily for its sartorial interest!
> *
> Fully handtailored by Primo in Milan, Italy (of course!) this is possibly THE most beautiful summer jacket I've even seen. It's gorgeous, and my pictures come nowhere near doing it justice.
> 
> First, the fabric is beautifully luxurious--a 50/50 blend of lightweight cashmere and linen by Loro Piana in an absolutely beautiful blue with a wonderful, wonderful drape. The cut is wonderful, too--clearly Milanese, utterly unstructured and beautifully made, this has side vents, and the sleeves are cut so they naturally and subtly follow the contours of one's body at rest. The cuffs are surgeons cuffs, of course. The jacket is quarter-lined in bemberg (naturally!), and has three patch pockets, with the top one set at a slight, very slight, angle rather than simply laid down flat and straight. The jacket is fully canvassed.
> 
> Naturally, there is a* TON* of handwork in this jacket, with pick stitching on the pockets, the lapels, and throughout the interior--and pretty much everywhere else!
> 
> *This is a gorgeous jacket.*
> 
> It does have one tiny, tiny flaw--a couple of thread breaks on the sleeve near the shoulder, as shown, which I found on my third inspection. These, though, really are minor, and simply ignored for the correct splash of Milanese sprezzatura!
> 
> How much would this jacket cost new? I couldn't guess--and wouldn't want to for fear that I'd then have to treat it even more carefully than I am now!
> 
> But I'll be happy to pass it along for just *$135, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--with ALL offers being very welcome!
> *
> And if this jacket is your size, you *REALLY* should grab this--unless you're the Ferrari-shopping Spoo or regularly pay retail for green Hermes wallets this might be your only chnace for a jacket this beautiful at this price! Heck, even if it _*isn't*_ your size you should grab it and frame it as art!
> 
> *Tagged EU 56R (US46R), this beauty measures*:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking
> 
> just *$45, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Ralph Lauren Blue Label for Bloomingdale's Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) 38S Made in UK British Gun Club Check Canvassed*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *5) Made in USA J. Peterman wool/silk/linen summer jacket Canvassed*
> 
> *Not especially trad. at all, but still a very nice summer jacket!*
> 
> If I expanded my description and told a story of how I found this jacket while andering through the backwoods of Maine until I came across this tiny logging town with its own fabric mill still running since the C19th, as is Peterman's wont, I could, perhaps, charge ten times what I'm asking for this jacket!
> 
> Suspect backstory aside, this is a lovely lightweight summer jacket made in the USA from a blend of 40% wool, 40% silk, 30% linen. It features desirable patch pockets, a single vent, and a full lining. This jacket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition!
> 
> Asking *just $45, or offer*--far less than its original price!
> 
> *Tagged a 40R, but please see measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Gun Club Check Canvassed*
> 
> This is another beauty! A wonderful light- to mid-weight jacket by Southwick for barney's of New York by picture really do not do this lovely jacket justice. A lovely gun check with a classic black and tan mini puppytooth pattern as the base with a rust overcheck, this jacket is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $55, offer
> 
> *Tagged a 40Tall, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Made in USA Boss summer tweed in lambswool and silk*
> 
> *AVERT YOUR TRADLY EYES!*
> 
> Boss gets little love here, mainly as it tends to outsource quite a bit and its retail prices are too high for its quality. BUT occasionally it gets a jacket right--and the pricing issue isn't a concern with my offerings!
> 
> This is a lovely light- to mid-weight jacket (erring to the latter) in 90% lambswool and 10% silk. As you'd expect from this blend the drape of this jacket is lovely; it's also half-canvassed and fully lined, with no vent, in Flusser-approved style. The tweed is lovely--it's a Donegal-esque tweed with flecks of green, blue, gorse, russet, and others scattered throughout! My pictures really don't do his justice, but please do see the close-ups of the tweed for the nearest approximation of its loveliness. This is the Appollon model from Boss, Union-Made in the USA, and in excellent condition, *EXCEPT* it has some rust-coloured water stains in the lining, as shown. Because of this,
> 
> Asking $30, offer
> 
> *Tagged a 40R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 7/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Made in Italy silk/linen/wool mini-houndstooth by Ralph Lauren Polo Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy, and featuring classic European styling of a high three-button front and side vents this beautiful jacket is made of a blend of 40% silk, 35% linen, and 25% virgin wool. The drape is lovely, as is the mini-houndstooth patterning--please do see my close-ups here. It's fully lined and half-canvassed, and in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $45, offer
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The following jacket and suit were listed previously--I'm selling them for 32rollandrock--and appear here with price drops:*
> 
> *9) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*
> 
> Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$25, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit
> 
> This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.
> 
> Asking *$35, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## tonylumpkin

A beautiful pair of Hanover L.B.Sheppard pebble grain longwings in an unusual color for that shoe. Its a sort of dark oak and very distinctive. They are size 11 E. There is a small nick to one toe, but nothing terrible. It looks much worse in the picture than IRL. The double soles are in great condition and the heels have lots of wear remaining (although I'd get rid of those metal taps before you break your neck). Asking $85 shipped CONUS











This is the nicest tweed, 3/2 sack that I've come across in quite some time. It isn't tagged for size, but measures to about a 40 R. Chest 22", sleeves 25" +1.5", shoulders 18" and length BOC 30.5"
It is canvassed with beautiful leather buttons, lightly padded shoulders and the colors jump from the brown.green tweed. It came from Pittsburgh retailer Kountz and Rider which had long standing as a trad men's store in the area. They are still in business, but not nearly as trad. There are no issues, it is in excellent condition. Asking $67.50 shipped CONUS











This is a knockout vintage waistcoat from Viyella. 55% wool/45% cotton. You don't find them like this any more. Asking $27.50 shipped CONUS











Vintage Florsheim white nubuck brogues with red rubber soles. These are 10.5 D. The uppers have a few very light smudges but are in generally excellent condition...nothing that wouldn't happen after a couple of hours of normal wear. The soles and heels at 90% or better. Perfect for summer with a seersucker suit! *GONE*











These black pebble grain longwings are badged Stuart Holmes Custom Craft, but appear to have been made by Cheaney. They have the usual "Made in Leather Insoles England" stamped on the insole, a giveaway for Cheaney made shoes. These have very light wear to the soles and heels and the uppers are near perfect. They appear to be sized a Eu 44 which would convert to a 10 - 10.5 US. Construction is comparable to vintage Florsheim longwings, including the use of a v-cleat. Asking $75 *>>$67.50* shipped CONUS











These three ties are "as new". I don't believe they've ever been worn. All are 50% mohair/50% wool blends from Land's End. They are 3" wide and left to right: navy, yellow and black. Each comes with the gold tone pin pictured. Asking $20 *>>$17.50* each and $5 CONUS shipping regardless of the number of ties (including those below) purchased. The color in the first picture is accurate. For some reason the shot showing the label is rather pale. *THE BLACK TIE IS GONE*











*Any of the ties below, $15 >>$12.50 plus $5 CONUS shipping per order.*

*3.25" Ben Silver Repp in navy and silver. * *GONE*











*3 5/8" Robert Talbott Repp in red, green and navy.*











*3 5/8" Robert Talbott 100% wool tie in solid green.*











*2.75" unbranded 100% wool in a black and brown plaid.*










*This is another great looking, narrow, 100% wool tie. 2.75"*










*3.25" navy, white and brown repp for Diamond Men's Shop. Labeled as 40% weighted.*











Vintage Hathaway 100% cotton white, OCBD. The size is tagged as 17.5/34
but it is small on me and I wear 17.5/34 in BB OCBDs. It would better serve a 17. It is also cut far less full through the body than my standard BB OCBDs. The pictures make it look off white, perhaps ecru, but it is pure white. Asking $25 *>>$20* shipped CONUS


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I have an Intellivision...^^^


the tradiest of game systems

an updated version: https://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/7/2006/09/medium_john hodgman vs george plimpton 2.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

I have three 15-33 OCBDs, all in great shape: white Gitman, blue uni stripe Brooks, white Huntington 60/40. See blog for photos. $60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

The UVa emblematic and the JAB whales tie have been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Trotsky1940

I have a few good trad things here:
*
Vintage Desert Boots, size 8 1/2 M, Towncraft, there is a plastic lining to keep their shape. Very Pat Boone. I would say these are in very good condition: $30 shipped*





*Vintage US Military Black Dress Shoes, brand new* *made by the Hanover Shoe Company. These are essentially brand new, never worn. I own and wear a pair regularly and these things are surprisingly comfortable and heavy. 
Size: 8 1/2 R
Price: $30 shipped

*



*Brooks Brothers Cream Dress Shirt, brand new, essentially. Size as 18X34
Price: sold
*
*

Vintage Brooks Brother OCBD, 16.5X34, it's worn, perfect for summer. I would say this is 1960s, judging by the tag. 
Price: $25 shipped

*



If you have any interest or an offer, just pm me or e-mail me at Trotsky1940 at gmail dot com


----------



## TweedyDon

*Patrick--your Inbox is full!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Picked up some really nice stuff today, but my serpentine belt had other ideas about when I'd get to post them--but I did have the good fortune to receive some neighborly assistance, so I did make it home, $20 lighter than otherwise, but richer in the spirit of good will.

Some things to expect:

BB Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe sack suit 48ML (44 trousers)
J. Press navy hopsack three patch blazer (no size, maybe 42?)
A couple of nice vintage BB shirts; 16-R tatterall and 16-34 chambray with a pass-through button pocket
A vintage Gant Viyella (L, I think)
And some sundries

Oh, I also got a brand new pair of made in Italy Ralph Lauren Collection (purple label, I'm not _that_ familiar) slip-ons, size 8B, that are fairly unusual. Maybe I'll start a "What The **** Is This and What's It Worth?" thread....


----------



## DFPyne

Emblematic Ties 
$18 Each Shipped

Group A) General Ties 
1. Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
2. Unlabeled Mackinac Island Michelle's Gifts Horse and Buggy Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
3. Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4. Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
5. Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
6. Horchow Blue with Red Republican Elephants - 100% Silk - 3"
7. Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)
8. Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 

















Group B) Emblematic Golf Themed Ties
1. Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie - Polyester Warp, Silk Weft - 3.25"
2. Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
3. Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4. Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
5. Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
6. Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
7. Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk - 3.5"

















Please feel free to make offers, especially on multiple ties


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New items*

*1) Brooks Brothers Seersucker Trousers, 34x34*
These measure true to marked size, are in good repair, flat front, and uncuffed.
 
* $24 *

* 2) Brooks Brothers navy sack blazer*
Quarter-lined, measures to about a 42 Long
18.25 Shoulders
22 pit to pit
25 sleeves with about an inch to let out
32 BOC

* $50*

* 3) Brooks Brothers must-iron blue OCBD 15.5x33*
 
* $20*

* 4. Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20

5. Brooks Brothers slim-fit non-iron, point collar, 15.5x35* 
 
*$20

6. Red Lacoste Polo Size 3* 
19" pit to pit, 25" bottom of collar (back of shirt)
 
*$15

7. Blue Ralph Lauren Polo Size medium* 
21" pit to pit, 29" BOC (back of shirt)
 
*$15

8. Ralph Lauren Polo Red Trousers 36"x30" (measure true to marked size)* 
 
*$25

9. Ties - Lot 1 - First tie is $16, $13 for additionals* 
 

Lands End Argyle and Sutherland Made in USA
Chipmunk Collies polyester
Bert Pulitzer A&S Made in USA (loop detached)
Pintail polyester "Procrastinator's Tie"

* 10) Ties - Lot 2 - Same prices*


RLP Silk Made in USA
BB Makers Silk
Paul Stuart (feels like wool, or wool-silk blend,) 
J. Press Wool


----------



## AncientMadder

I saw at a thrift yesterday a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, black and white houndstooth with red overcheck, 48 L. It felt like lambswool and had a small stain on the front that looked like it would come out.

PM me if you want it at cost ($10) plus shipping.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I didn't realize I had left out sizing information on the Viyella vest I posted above.



tonylumpkin said:


> This is a knockout vintage waistcoat from Viyella. 55% wool/45% cotton. You don't find them like this any more. Asking $27.50 shipped CONUS


There is, in fact, no size marked. It measures 20" across the widest point of the vest, at the bottom of the arm holes. It also is adjustable, with a strap on the back.


----------



## stant62

*OCBDs!*

Moving in a month so I'm cleaning out my closet. PayPal or meetup in NY preferred - feel free to make me an offer!

I have a total of six *15.5x34* shirts for sale, BB (slim fit) and PRL shirts (regent classic fit) are $18, the Land's End (slim fit) shirts are $12 unless you want to take the entire lot for $60

Land's End Non-Iron OCBD








Land's End Non-Iron OCBD








BB OCBD








BB OCBD 








PRL Regent Fit Spread Collar








BB OCBD


----------



## andcounting

Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Allen Edmonds and BB suits and jacket gone.

Not pictured here, but I have a pair of black split toe Allen Edmonds in *13D* if anyone's interested.

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 > 38 shipped.

















BB "Feathertweed"; 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 > 45 shipped.



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 > 35 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *SOLD pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.


----------



## Steve Smith

There was a recent thread about BB Black Fleece recently. Compare these prices.

Price includes US shipping.

*Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Shirts*. Designed by Thom Browne. First Quality, NWOT unless you see the tag in the photo. The ones with tags have a heavy envelope with extra buttons. Marked Labels. 
Here is a sizing chart for Black Fleece:
BBO 15-31 P2P 21
BB1 15-33 P2P 21
BB2 15.5-34
BB3 16-34
BB4 16.5-35
BB5 17-35

Consult the BB website (size chart) for sizing info on BBBF
Womens BBBF Red/White Long Sleeve University Stripe OCBD. BB2 $65>>$55
Womens Short Sleeve Dark Blue Cotton Knit Shirt. BB0 $65>>$55
Womens Short Sleeve OCBD. BB5. $65>>$55


BBBF Blue Gingham Cotton Shirt. BB0, BB3. $60
BBBF Red Gingham Cotton Shirt. BB0. $60


BBBF Blue Short Sleeve OCBD. BB00. $60
BBBF White Short Sleeve OCBD. BB2. $60


BBBF Blue OCBD. BB3. $60
BBBF White Linen w Blue/Taupe/Red Windowpane. BB0. $60


BBBF Blue University Stripe OCBD, short sleeve. BB00. $60.
BBBF Blue OCBD, Short sleeve. BB0. ***SOLD***
BBBF Blue OCBD, Short sleeve, no Black Fleece embroidered on this one. BB2. ***SOLD***


BBBF OCBD Blue University Stripe, French Cuffs with Silk Links.
BB3 $55


BBBF OCBD Blue with White Stripe, French Cuffs with Silk Links.
BB3 $55


BBBF White Spread Collar Long Sleeve Button Cuff. BB0. ***SOLD***
BBBF Blue Oxford Cloth Long Sleeve Button Cuff. BB4. $60
BBBF Checked Long Sleeve OCBD. BB3. $60


BBBF Pinpoint OCBD Blue with White Stripe, French Cuffs with Silk Links.
BB4 $55


----------



## ArtVandalay

A few more items as an addendum to yesterday's post...

11) Ties Group 3 - Same Prices


Pendleton Wool 3.25"
Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3"
Lands End Silk Knit 2.5"

These are some ties I posted a while back that are still available...

Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25" 
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3" 
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy - BLACK 2.25"
 

Asking $10 each
*12) Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack ~sz. 42*

The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*$40*


----------



## maximar

*Dexter longwings in burgundy 9e USA / AE Cambridge shell cordovan 8.5.EE/wide*

Please click link. I posted them on the sales forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?112685-Dexter-USA-longwings-9E-Allen-Edmonds-Cambridge-shell-cordovan-8.5ee


----------



## tonylumpkin

*SOME PRICE CUTS AND UPDATES*

A beautiful pair of Hanover L.B.Sheppard pebble grain longwings in an unusual color for that shoe. Its a sort of dark oak and very distinctive. They are size 11 E. There is a small nick to one toe, but nothing terrible. It looks much worse in the picture than IRL. The double soles are in great condition and the heels have lots of wear remaining (although I'd get rid of those metal taps before you break your neck). Asking $85 >>$75 shipped CONUS











This is the nicest tweed, 3/2 sack that I've come across in quite some time. It isn't tagged for size, but measures to about a 40 R. Chest 22", sleeves 25" +1.5", shoulders 18" and length BOC 30.5"
It is canvassed with beautiful leather buttons, lightly padded shoulders and the colors jump from the brown.green tweed. It came from Pittsburgh retailer Kountz and Rider which had long standing as a trad men's store in the area. They are still in business, but not nearly as trad. There are no issues, it is in excellent condition. Asking $67.50 *>>$57.50* shipped CONUS











This is a knockout vintage waistcoat from Viyella. 55% wool/45% cotton. You don't find them like this any more. Asking $27.50 shipped CONUS











These black pebble grain longwings are badged Stuart Holmes Custom Craft, but appear to have been made by Cheaney. They have the usual "Made in Leather Insoles England" stamped on the insole, a giveaway for Cheaney made shoes. These have very light wear to the soles and heels and the uppers are near perfect. They appear to be sized a Eu 44 which would convert to a 10 - 10.5 US. Construction is comparable to vintage Florsheim longwings, including the use of a v-cleat. Asking $75 *>>$67.50* *>>$62.50* shipped CONUS











These three ties are "as new". I don't believe they've ever been worn. All are 50% mohair/50% wool blends from Land's End. They are 3" wide and left to right: navy, yellow and black. Each comes with the gold tone pin pictured. Asking $20 *>>$17.50* *>>$15* each and $5 CONUS shipping regardless of the number of ties (including those below) purchased. The color in the first picture is accurate. For some reason the shot showing the label is rather pale. *THE BLACK TIE IS GONE*











*Any of the ties below, $15 >>$12.50 >>$10 plus $5 CONUS shipping per order.*

*2.75" unbranded 100% wool in a black and brown plaid.*










*This is another great looking, narrow, 100% wool tie. 2.75"*










*3.25" navy, white and brown repp for Diamond Men's Shop. Labeled as 40% weighted.*











Vintage Hathaway 100% cotton white, OCBD. The size is tagged as 17.5/34
but it is small on me and I wear 17.5/34 in BB OCBDs. It would better serve a 17. It is also cut far less full through the body than my standard BB OCBDs. The pictures make it look off white, perhaps ecru, but it is pure white. Asking $25 *>>$20* *>>$17.50* shipped CONUS









[/QUOTE]


----------



## andcounting

^Now, I'm not even over 200 posts, so I'm not sure what I can demand, but with giant pics and items that have been on for pages and pages that are actually gone, I think it's good to just delete them and save the space. It makes the thread longer to go through unnecessarily.


----------



## ArtVandalay

andcounting said:


> ^Now, I'm not even over 200 posts, so I'm not sure what I can demand, but with giant pics and items that have been on for pages and pages that are actually gone, I think it's good to just delete them and save the space. It makes the thread longer to go through unnecessarily.


Yea, thumbnails would be ideal...


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

Brooks Brothers Burgundy Colored Leather Women's Boots. Side zipper, leather sole. Retail is $598. *Size 6*. $225.


NIB Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Penny Loafers. Made in England. *9.5D* $190.


NIB Peal & Co Pebble Grained Black Blucher. Dainite sole. Made in England. *10.5D and 11.5D*. $190.


*New 7-1* 1818 Fitzgerald Medium Gray Suit. Two button, single vent. Made in USA. *37R*. Measures P2P 19.5, Sh 16.5, Sl unfinished, L 30. Plain front pants are W31.5, L unfinished. $325.


*New 7-1* 1818 Madison Loro Piana Cashmere Navy Blue Blazer. Two button, single vent. Made in China. Tagged *42R*. Measures P2P 23, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.5. $210.


Checked OCBD. BB3, BB5. $60,
Dark Navy Safari Shirt. BB0, BB1. $60.


Both of the following shirts have a black/white/olive grosgrain strip on the back placket, and a black fleece embroidery on the left chest, no pocket.
White OCBD. BB00, BB1, BB3, BB4. $60.
Blue OCBD. BB00, BB0, BB3, BB4. $60.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BOWTIES!*

*I have several adjustable silk bowties to pass along today!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at (low) cost. *

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME, especially for two or more bows!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​









      

1) Bolgheri silk. Slightly loose adjustment hook--very easy fix if you care! $8
2) Unknown maker. Lovely thick dove-grey silk. $9
3) Addison on Madison. Handmade silk. $8
4) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $9
5) Paul Stuart. Silk. $9
6) Unknown maker. Silk. $9
7) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $9


----------



## TweedyDon

*Square Rigger Canvas satchel!*

*This is the classic canvas satchel from Land's End! Several people have asked in previous threads about where to find one of these--and here one is, so grab it while you can!* 

Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK zipper.

As with many classic tradly items, this bag is *NO LONGER MADE*; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!

This bag is in excellent condition, having been hardly used. It does lack its original strap, though--but how often would you have used that anyway?

Asking just *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*1) STUNNING Handtailored Primo Italian jacket in Loro Piana cashmere/linen blend Canvassed*

*This is simply stunning. 
*
Fully handtailored by Primo in Milan, Italy (of course!) this is possibly THE most beautiful summer jacket I've even seen. It's gorgeous, and my pictures come nowhere near doing it justice.

First, the fabric is beautifully luxurious--a 50/50 blend of lightweight cashmere and linen by Loro Piana in an absolutely beautiful blue with a wonderful, wonderful drape. The cut is wonderful, too--clearly Milanese, utterly unstructured and beautifully made, this has side vents, and the sleeves are cut so they naturally and subtly follow the contours of one's body at rest. The cuffs are surgeons cuffs, of course. The jacket is quarter-lined in bemberg (naturally!), and has three patch pockets, with the top one set at a slight, very slight, angle rather than simply laid down flat and straight. The jacket is fully canvassed.

Naturally, there is a* TON* of handwork in this jacket, with pick stitching on the pockets, the lapels, and throughout the interior--and pretty much everywhere else!

*This is a gorgeous jacket.*

It does have one tiny, tiny flaw--a couple of thread breaks on the sleeve near the shoulder, as shown, which I found on my third inspection. These, though, really are minor, and simply ignored for the correct splash of Milanese sprezzatura!

How much would this jacket cost new? I couldn't guess--and wouldn't want to for fear that I'd then have to treat it even more carefully than I am now!

But I'll be happy to pass it along for just *$125, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--with ALL offers being very welcome! 
*
And if this jacket is your size, you *REALLY* should grab this--heck, even if it _*isn't*_ your size you should grab it and frame it as art! 

*Tagged EU 56R (US46R), this beauty measures*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32










         

*2) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$40, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*8) Made in Italy silk/linen/wool mini-houndstooth by Ralph Lauren Polo Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*9) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*

Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

Asking *$23 or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










    

10) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$39or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## tonylumpkin

andcounting said:


> ^Now, I'm not even over 200 posts, so I'm not sure what I can demand, but with giant pics and items that have been on for pages and pages that are actually gone, I think it's good to just delete them and save the space. It makes the thread longer to go through unnecessarily.





ArtVandalay said:


> Yea, thumbnails would be ideal...


Totally agree on the reposting of items which are no longer available. It was my intent to remove them and, obviously, I forgot. I have corrected that now.

As to thumbnails...these are, in the end, advertisements and meant to show the items at their best. I don't feel that one larger picture of an item is out of line, however any additional pictures should be in thumbnail format.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUMMER TRAD!*

*I'm closet cleaning, and so there's something of a mized bag today--including a couple of lovely trad. grails, such as madras from The Toggery Shop and UNWORN Ben Silver Nantucket Reds....

All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWOT Ben Silver Nantucket Reds. *

Tagged a size *38R*, these were bought just before The Great Tweedydon Slim-down, and so were never worn. My loss, your gain, and other cliches available at no extra charge! These are, accordingly, new and unworn--they're not even hemmed. They're a lovely unfaded shade of Nantucket Red, and are tagged a 38R. Really, really beautiful, top-quality trousers. They were Made in the USA. Obviously, they're in excellent condition.

I shudder to think how much these cost new, but I expect it was north of $160, plus shipping. So how about $40, or offer, shipped?










 

*2) XL Murray's Toggery Shop Madras shirt.*

Another victim of my weight loss! This was from Nantucket's Toggery Shop., one of the Trad Meccas. It's a classic summer madras, and is in Very Good condition! Another ferociously expensive item when originally purchased! From the Nantucket Reds collection, this would be perfect with the Silver Reds, above!

Asking *$20, or offer*.










  

*3) 11C Allen Edmonds Devonshire loafers *

A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers. These were previously listed, and appear here with a price drop as shown:

Asking*$35*.










   

*The following shirts were previously listed, and all appear here with price drops.

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL ARE STILL AVAILABLE!*​
Original post:

*4) J. Press green plaid summer shirt*

Almost certainly madras although it's not labeled as such, this is a beautiful shirt in excellent condition although it does have a laundry stamp on the interior label, as shown. Size L; chest measures 25".

Asking *$20, or offer*

  

*5) Lovely Gitman long-sleeved shirt for Spring/Summer*

A trad classic, this Gitman shirt with button-through chest pocket was made in the USA and is in excellent condition. Not madras. Chest: c.24, sleeve c.35 1/2.

Asking *$18 or offer*

  

*6) RL Polo Caldwell shirt.*

Please note the spread collar! Tagged a size L the chest measures 24 3/4. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have a SINGLE thread pull on the collar, as shown. Hence,

asking just *$8*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

tonylumpkin said:


> Totally agree on the reposting of items which are no longer available. It was my intent to remove them and, obviously, I forgot. I have corrected that now.
> 
> As to thumbnails...these are, in the end, advertisements and meant to show the items at their best. I don't feel that one larger picture of an item is out of line, however any additional pictures should be in thumbnail format.


Seems fair enough, however, at least in my browser, the picture way overshoots the window and scrolling is only possible from the bottom of the post--it kind of defeats the purpose. Besides, the way I see it, sometimes the small picture is a better attention grabber--it makes the information easier to process. Either way, I trust that potential buyers here are a meticulous lot for the most part and aren't just speed scrolling through the thread waiting for something to "pop" for them. Count me among those, then, (and a frequent seller here at that) who would strongly urge thumbnails for the sake of a tidier thread. Sometimes I believe waiting for all the pictures to load and having to scroll and scroll to find relevant information can be a _real_ hinderance to many who would otherwise check the thread more often--I know I feel that way. Plus, it would become far less necessary to post and repost your items. This is my 2 cents, and I would encourage other billboard pic posters to consider it.


----------



## Andy Roo

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Seems fair enough, however, at least in my browser, the picture way overshoots the window and scrolling is only possible from the bottom of the post--it kind of defeats the purpose. Besides, the way I see it, sometimes the small picture is a better attention grabber--it makes the information easier to process. Either way, I trust that potential buyers here are a meticulous lot for the most part and aren't just speed scrolling through the thread waiting for something to "pop" for them. Count me among those, then, (and a frequent seller here at that) who would strongly urge thumbnails for the sake of a tidier thread. Sometimes I believe waiting for all the pictures to load and having to scroll and scroll to find relevant information can be a _real_ hinderance to many who would otherwise check the thread more often--I know I feel that way. Plus, it would become far less necessary to post and repost your items. This is my 2 cents, and I would encourage other billboard pic posters to consider it.


The problem may be at your end. In my browser at least, and I'm assuming in tonylumpkin's as well, his images are of a very reasonable size. Personally, I like the way he arranges his posts - I find thumbnails a bit of a hassle, as image hosting servers tend to be relatively slow, and that's an extra click and another browser tab opened up. If a seller were to include only thumbnails, I'm sure a lot of people would be liable to scroll right by them. There's a lot to look at in this thread, and it's enough work already to figure out what I've already seen. Of course, when a page has close to twenty-five posts all full of images, things do tend to slow down...perhaps 640x480 is the way to go? For the "billboard" pics, I mean.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Like I said, I'm not opposed to them since I understand it increases visibility and, sometimes, the attractiveness of an item, but at the same time it obscures the relevant information contained in the titles and descriptions and _greatly_ reduces the number of posts that can appear on any page. Many items that are still for sale and are still very sellable are getting buried, increasing a seller's need to post and repost items with frequent and unnecessary drops--and making it harder for buyers to know what they've already seen and to know what they might have missed. I used to arrange my posts the same way, so I agree it's a fairly attractive way to feature an item, but I now believe these other considerations far outweigh it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MacRae--your Inbox is full!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*PRICE DROPS*

*2) Brooks Brothers navy sack blazer*
Quarter-lined, measures to about a 42 Long
18.25 Shoulders
22 pit to pit
25 sleeves with about an inch to let out
32 BOC









* 

$50 > Now $45
* 
* 3) Brooks Brothers must-iron blue OCBD 15.5x33*









* $20* *> now $18*

* 4. Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20 now $18

5. Brooks Brothers slim-fit non-iron, point collar, 15.5x35* 










*$20 > now $18

6. Red Lacoste Polo Size 3* 
19" pit to pit, 25" bottom of collar (back of shirt)
 
*$15 - payment pending

7. Blue Ralph Lauren Polo Size medium* 
21" pit to pit, 29" BOC (back of shirt)








 
*$15 > now $13

8. Ralph Lauren Polo Red Trousers 36"x30" (measure true to marked size)* 
 
*Gone

 9. Ties - Lot 1 - First tie is $15, $12.50 for additionals* 









L-R Lands End USA, Chipmunk Collies polyester, Bert Pulitzer USA (loop detached), Pintail polyester "Procrastinator's Tie"

* 10) Ties - Lot 2 - Same prices*









L-R RLP Silk, Makers Silk, Paul Stuart (feels like wool, or wool-silk blend,) J. Press Wool

11) Ties Group 3 - Same Prices









Pendleton Wool 3.25"
Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3"
Lands End Silk Knit 2.5"

These are some ties I posted a while back that are still available...

Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25" 
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3" 
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy - BLACK 2.25"
 

* Asking $9 each*

*12) Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack*









The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*$40 > now $35
*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Charcoal Pinstripe Sack Suit, 48ML 44*

An excellent suit in very good condition.

25.5" chest ptp, 20.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31" length boc
22" waist, 27" inseam (1.5" cuffs)

$65 shipped.


*J. Press Three-patch Navy Hopsack University Blazer, c. 41*

This one is pretty "broken-in" and the blazer buttons appear to have been replaced, but I figured someone would like it for casual wear. The third pic shows all the exterior condition issues, i.e., wear to the cuff points, button stitched through the lapel, and (less visible in the pic) a small pull on the chest pocket. The pic showing the label shows the only interior condition issue: a wear spot several inches below the label.

22" chest ptp, 18.5" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 30.5 length boc

$28 shipped.


*Bills Khakis Driving Twills M2P, 36 (38)*

Very, very good condition. No issues.

19" waist, 28" inseam (1.75" cuffs)

$26 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Ben Silver Reds are claimed--thank you!


----------



## DFPyne

Drops

1. Tie Blow Out
[$15 Each]

Group A) General Emblematic Ties 
1. Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
2. Unlabeled Mackinac Island Michelle's Gifts Horse and Buggy Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
3. Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4. Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
5. Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
6. Horchow Blue with Red Republican Elephants - 100% Silk - 3"
7. Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)
8. Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 

















Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
1. Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie - Polyester Warp, Silk Weft - 3.25"
2. Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
3. Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4. Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
5. Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
6. Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
7. Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk - 3.5"

















Group C - Thistle Beaus 
1. Unlabeled Green with Red and White Pattern - 100% Silk 
2. Unlabeled Red & Black Rep Stripe - Weighted to 40% Repp Fabric: All Silk 
3. Unlabeled Red, White, Pink and Navy Rep Stripe - 100% Silk
4. Unlabeled Green with Brown Made in England - 100% Silk
5. Unlabeled Burgundy with Gold and Blue Repp Stripe - Exclusive Three Thread All Silk English Repp 









2) Florsheim 8C Wooden Shoe Trees 
[$20 Shipped]

















3) 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarter lined. Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$60 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

4) J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
Subtle herringbone pattern, hooked vent. 4 buttons on each sleeve. Very soft, possibly cashmere? 
[$40 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"
Bottom to Collar: 32" 
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve: 24"
















5) Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Made in the USA 100% Cotton White & Red Striped French Cuff Shirt 
[$18 Shipped]
















6) Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White Forward Point Shirt 
[$18 Shipped] 

















7) Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$18 Shipped] 

















*16.5-3 Special Bulk Blow Out - All Five16.5-3 Brooks Brothers Shirts together for $50 Shipped*

8) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















9) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with Contrast Collar Shirt. 
Forward point collar.
[$18 Shipped]

















10) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















11) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue & White Check Shirt. Forward point collar.
[$18 Shipped]

















12) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Green Broadcloth Button Down Shirt 
[$18 Shipped]

















13) Brooks Brothers 16.5-4 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$18 Shipped]

















14) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]

















15) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$30 Shipped] 









16) Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4
[$25 Shipped] 

















17) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- J. Press 16.5-33 Blue Gingham Shirt
- Bat Wing Beaus
- Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Pink & White Striped Shirt
Forward point collar
- Brooks Brothers Yellow with Red & Green Stripe Medium Polo


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL ITEMS FROM THE SUMMER TRAD THREAD ARE NOW CLAIMED, EXCEPT:*

*I'm going to be away from Internet access until July 20th, but I'll respond to all PMs then! And I'll also be listing a slew of beautiful jackets.... *

*3) 11C Allen Edmonds Devonshire loafers *

A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers.

NOW Asking*$30, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.


----------



## jhcam8

*SOLD - BB Argyles NWT*

SOLD - THANKS!


----------



## pistolandrapier

Hi all,

First off, happy Independence Day!

Second, I would like to introduce myself. I am going to be a college senior in the fall here in New York and have begun cultivating a more professional look for when I go into the great wide world out there and its work force. I have found that this forum is really a diamond in the rough, and such a treasure for information on the traditional American style of dress (something I really love and appreciate). A big thanks go out to Andy, Harris, and all the others who continue to post, update, comment, and contribute—I have really found it an asset. That being said, I began to acquire and accrue some of the basics last year, like BB OCBD's, and some flat front khakis. I already had some penny loafers from when I started college, and my dad gave me some of his old ties—I think he's more excited than he lets on about my sudden interest in being dressed properly—and I was even able to thrift an old pair of Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft shell cordovan tassled loafers (which I have come to thoroughly enjoy). Last autumn, I saved up and got a couple sweaters from J. Press, a Shaggy Dog and one of their Fair Isle numbers (both of which kept me really warm through the tough winter we had here). The last piece I really need right now is a standard blazer. I am looking for, ideally, one from J. Press. I don't care if it's a vintage number, as long as it's a sack, and a three-button. I usually take a 36 or 37 regular, but sometimes a 38 will work...obviously it depends on the measurements of the said jacket. I work, and am not asking for donations, but obviously cannot afford a brand new one. Anyhow, if anybody out there sees this and thinks they have an old one that might work, please feel free to contact me—I'm willing to pay what is reasonable.

Thanks very much!

All the best,

Harry


(p.s. If you message me, please bear with me as I am not that technologically savvy and am obviously new to this, but I will get back to you!)


----------



## conductor

Thanks to dizzyfan for a great transaction on a beautiful "tradical" Jpress 3/2, hook vent, etc., blazer at a very reasonable price. Thanks dizzyfan!


----------



## 32rollandrock

You might want to be flexible regarding the Press blazer, especially if you cannot articulate precisely why the Press is superior to, say, BB or O'Connell's.

I have more navy blazers than I care to think about, including at least four 3/2 sacks, one Press, one Southwick and a couple BB. I generally prefer Press over most other stuff, but the Southwick is my go-to, simply because it fits the best.

You are, fortunately, in the market for one of the most common clothing items on the planet, so be patient, wait for just the right one, and good luck.



pistolandrapier said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First off, happy Independence Day!
> 
> Second, I would like to introduce myself. I am going to be a college senior in the fall here in New York and have begun cultivating a more professional look for when I go into the great wide world out there and its work force. I have found that this forum is really a diamond in the rough, and such a treasure for information on the traditional American style of dress (something I really love and appreciate). A big thanks go out to Andy, Harris, and all the others who continue to post, update, comment, and contribute-I have really found it an asset. That being said, I began to acquire and accrue some of the basics last year, like BB OCBD's, and some flat front khakis. I already had some penny loafers from when I started college, and my dad gave me some of his old ties-I think he's more excited than he lets on about my sudden interest in being dressed properly-and I was even able to thrift an old pair of Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft shell cordovan tassled loafers (which I have come to thoroughly enjoy). Last autumn, I saved up and got a couple sweaters from J. Press, a Shaggy Dog and one of their Fair Isle numbers (both of which kept me really warm through the tough winter we had here). The last piece I really need right now is a standard blazer. I am looking for, ideally, one from J. Press. I don't care if it's a vintage number, as long as it's a sack, and a three-button. I usually take a 36 or 37 regular, but sometimes a 38 will work...obviously it depends on the measurements of the said jacket. I work, and am not asking for donations, but obviously cannot afford a brand new one. Anyhow, if anybody out there sees this and thinks they have an old one that might work, please feel free to contact me-I'm willing to pay what is reasonable.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Harry
> 
> (p.s. If you message me, please bear with me as I am not that technologically savvy and am obviously new to this, but I will get back to you!)


----------



## Reptilicus

Ralph Loren Polo. Size Large. Color Navy. Received as gift, too large. In perfect condition. $20 shipped.









Ralph Lauren Hooded sweat shirt. Double Zipper, heavy weight. Also got as gift and is too large. Also in perfect condition. Been sitting around so has been laundered. Asking $30 shipped.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Irish Linen Sport Shirt. Blue with white stripe. Yellow undertone to whole shirt. Size Medium. NWOT. Asking $20 Shipped.
SOLD


----------



## pistolandrapier

"You might want to be flexible regarding the Press blazer, especially if you cannot articulate precisely why the Press is superior to, say, BB or O'Connell's"

I never said the Press blazer was superior, it's just my preference. And who says I cannot articulate why? ;-P
Your point is well taken though, and I am keeping my eye out here and on the bay. Thanks for responding. Is there anywhere else I should be looking? Also, I have gone back quite a number of pages in this thread and found some neat stuff that I wouldn't mind picking up...but how do I know if it's still available? Most people don't seem to update their offerings and it's confusing...


----------



## hardline_42

Price Drops



hardline_42 said:


> I'm looking to trade the following items for other trad items in my size (shoes: 8.5D/blazers,sportcoats,suits: 38S/ pants: 32W/ shirts: 15.5x32). I suppose, I could take money for them as well. All prices include CONUS shipping. Shoe trees/hangers not included.
> 
> First up:
> 
> *SAS Handsewn Loafers 8M*
> Made in USA by San Antonio Shoes. Uppers are in excellent condition. Original soles and heels. Size 8. Sole could use some edge dressing. *$35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Blue Blazer*
> The trad staple in navy hopsack made in USA by Brooks Brothers Makers.
> 3/2 sack
> 3 patch pockets
> 2 button sleeves
> single vent
> half-lined
> full canvassed
> _Length (from bot. of collar):_ 32"
> _Pit to pit:_ 21.25"
> _Sleeve:_ 26"
> I'd really prefer to trade for the same or similar in 38S. *$50*


----------



## jwooten

pistolandrapier said:


> "You might want to be flexible regarding the Press blazer, especially if you cannot articulate precisely why the Press is superior to, say, BB or O'Connell's"
> 
> I never said the Press blazer was superior, it's just my preference. And who says I cannot articulate why? ;-P
> Your point is well taken though, and I am keeping my eye out here and on the bay. Thanks for responding. Is there anywhere else I should be looking? Also, I have gone back quite a number of pages in this thread and found some neat stuff that I wouldn't mind picking up...but how do I know if it's still available? Most people don't seem to update their offerings and it's confusing...


Just PM them about it. Most people are pretty quick to respond.


----------



## AlanC

Is anyone interested in a vintage Palm Beach dinner jacket/tux in midnight blue, shawl lapel, exterior braces buttons, tagged size 37R. It seems to be in good shape. 

If you're interested let me know ASAP so I can try to grab it tomorrow.


----------



## MKC

*DROPS*



MKC said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS VTG 346, 3-2 SACK, RARE 3 PATCH POCKETS
> TAGGED 42ML
> 
> *Made in USA (faded union tag); pristine condition
> 22 pit to pit
> 21.5 waist
> 18.25 shoulder
> 26 sleeve
> 31.75 boc
> 33 toc
> *$50* < $55 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS VTG 346**, 3-2 SACK, RARE 3 PATCH POCKETS**
> TAGGED 41L
> *
> Made in USA (faded union tag); pristine condition except for loose lining under left cuff (simple fix)
> 22 pit to pit
> 20.75 waist
> 18.25 shoulder
> 25 sleeve (extra 2 inches turned under left sleeve, 2.5 inches under right sleeve)
> 32 boc
> 33.25 toc
> *$45* < $50 CONUS
> 
> Both blazers: *$85* < $95 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS 3-2 SACK, BROWN SUMMER GLEN PLAID, 41S
> 38% SILK, 31% WOOL, 31% LINEN
> (NEW? TAG IN POCKET)
> *
> Made in USA; no flaws -- looks like new
> Breast pocket still partly stitched closed
> Color is a warm tan-brown weave with slate blue-gray lines and a hint of gold
> 
> 22 pit to pit
> 21.5 waist
> 23.25 sleeve
> 18.5 shoulder
> 30.25 boc
> 31.5 toc
> *$50* < $55 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H. FREEMAN & SONS 3-2 SACK, 3-SEASON, TAN HERRINGBONE
> NO TAG BUT MEASURES AS A 43L/44L
> *
> Made in USA; no content tag, but it feels like silk or silk-wool
> No flaws -- excellent used condition. Freshly dry-cleaned.
> 23.5 pit to pit
> 22.5 waist
> 26.5 sleeve
> 19 shoulder
> 31.5 boc
> 33 toc
> *$40* < $45 CONUS


----------



## closerlook

LL BEAN NORWEGIAN SWEATER 80/20 
The classic
Size Large

NOTE: the sleeve is merely rolled under, the sweater is not missing its cuff.
$50 shipped CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## AncientMadder

Looking to trade for jackets and suits, ties (emblematics, bows, silk knits, etc.), and any other cool stuff you have to offer. Sizes: 42 L jacket with 18.5" shoulder", 15 1/2 35 shirt, 36-38" trousers with 33-34" inseam, 11 C/D shoe.


Brooks Brothers 3/2 cotton sack, ~44 R
Made in USA


()

19 3/4" shoulder to shoulder, across back
23 1/4" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31" length from bottom of collar


Brooks Brothers 3/2 wash-and-wear poplin sack, ~40 ML
Made in USA



18 5/8" shoulders
21 1/4" pit to pit
25 1/2" sleeves
31 3/4" length


Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker shorts, ~37 (marked 36)



18 3/4" across waist
9 1/2" inseam


LL Bean OCBD, 16
Made in USA, 60/40 blend



23" pit to pit
10 1/4" sleeves


Gant Rugger polo shirt, M
Made in USA, cotton, navy/white/green



17" shoulders
20" pit to pit
8" sleeves
26" length


Brooks Brothers 346 polo shirt, M
Whales and sailboats



19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
10 1/4" sleeves
30" length


Brooks Brothers sweater, L
Made in USA, cotton, yellow


()

20 1/4" shoulders
23 1/4" pit to pit
27" sleeves
26 1/2" length

Brooks Brothers tatersall shirt, 16 35
Slim fit, non-iron




Brooks Brothers rugby shirt, M



19 3/8" shoulders
21 1/4" pit to pit
25" sleeves
28 3/4" length 


Lands' End gingham shirts, 16



Made in USA (burgundy) and Singapore (blue), 55/45 blend
18" shoulders
23" pit to pit
24" sleeves
29 1/2" (burgundy) and 30 1/2" (blue) length


Brooks Brothers knit tie
Knitted in Italy, silk



2 3/4" x 56 1/2"


Ike Behar for Ben Silver OCBD, 16 35
Made in USA, peach



19" shoulders
23" pit to pit
25 1/2" sleeves
31" length


Charles Foster fun shirt, 16 1/2
60/40 blend



19" shoulders
23 1/2" pit to pit
10 1/4" sleeves
31" length (about 28 1/2" in front)


Polo Ralph Lauren shirt, L
Handwoven madras



19 1/4" shoulders
23 1/2" pit to pit
26" sleeves
32 1/2" length


----------



## Christophe

2 Mercer and Sons seersucker buttondowns, like new condition. Great shirts, very nice seersucker fabric, soft yet crisp. One blue, one red. Size 18.5/35, but even if you are 18 or 19, it would make a great sport shirt for no-tie use. I'd like to sell the set for $70 shipped, or separate, a bargain considering they are $122.50 each new. Perfect collar roll, too. 

I'll get pictures up later, or you can PM me if you want them now or to make an offer. Very flexible price.


----------



## Christophe

Here are some pictures:














Like I said, like new condition. This is before washing, so they are much softer now.


----------



## pistolandrapier

OK, thanks.


----------



## Christophe

I've also got a bunch of other nice stuff to offer up. 
I'll do money or trades, and accept any reasonable offer. (Jacket 36R/ 37R or S, pants 28x30, shirts 14.5x32 (31 sometimes works), shoes 7.5D/8D, or nice ties)

1: Church's black wingtips, "Whipflex" model, on Last 73 (famous and discontinued). British size *80E*, which I believe translates to *9C* here. Very nice condition, I just polished them and put brand new laces from the cobbler, and they have obviously been kept in good shoe trees. Hand made in Nottingham, in the days before Prada bought them out. Lined with glove leather, and the size and serial numbers are handwritten by the maker. 
Lots of life left in the soles, even the rubber backs of the heels still say "Church" on them legibly. Would be great for business shoes, very classy look without being too English.













(Email for more detailed pictures)
Asking $80 shipped, cheaper than Ebay, but I'm open to any offers.

2: Kenneth Gordon tie. Great condition, top quality, nice and thick silk. Handmade in USA. Asking $18 shipped. 
For some reason I can't get pictures up, so PM for some.

3: Brooks Brothers OCBD, fresh from the cleaners (no starch) and like new, only better because it isn't. in white. Unlined collar, perfect roll, from the late 80s/early 90s. Perfect condition, 15.5x33. Asking $30 shipped.


----------



## Trip English

Follow this link, friends. For there are new items appearing every minute in:

THE TRIP ENGLISH PRIVATE COLLECTION

_"It's Curated"_®

New additions are all sport coats and blazers, all _suit_able for warmer months. Me and prices are reasonable, but if you feel you'd like to make an offer, I will gladly entertain it. The current goal is to make a little $ for a cold weather tweed and clear out the garage so the wife doesn't suffocate me in my sleep. Your cooperation in this matter are appreciated.


----------



## jwooten

Trip English said:


> Follow this link, friends. For there are new items appearing every minute in:
> 
> THE TRIP ENGLISH PRIVATE COLLECTION
> 
> _"It's Curated"_®
> 
> New additions are all sport coats and blazers, all _suit_able for warmer months. Me and prices are reasonable, but if you feel you'd like to make an offer, I will gladly entertain it. The current goal is to make a little $ for a cold weather tweed and clear out the garage so the wife doesn't suffocate me in my sleep. Your cooperation in this matter are appreciated.


Already getting rid of the jpress soft coat? I thought it was a nice piece, sparked quite the conversation as I remember.


----------



## Trip English

Yeah. I'm banishing all slim fits from the wardrobe. I haven't put on weight, I've just been enjoying the benefits of the full cut. Every time I put on a slim fit item I regret having done so.

Considering the jacket's celebrity, it should perhaps move quickly.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip, are measurements available for any of those jackets?

Some _really _good deals I might add.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Who wears a seersucker shirt with a tie, anyway?

Great buy, I think, but tapped at the moment. So sad.



Christophe said:


> 2 Mercer and Sons seersucker buttondowns, like new condition. Great shirts, very nice seersucker fabric, soft yet crisp. One blue, one red. Size 18.5/35, but even if you are 18 or 19, it would make a great sport shirt for no-tie use. I'd like to sell the set for $70 shipped, or separate, a bargain considering they are $122.50 each new. Perfect collar roll, too.
> 
> I'll get pictures up later, or you can PM me if you want them now or to make an offer. Very flexible price.


----------



## 32rollandrock

And another thing.

If anyone can point me to a decent pair of dirty bucks in 8.5D, I'd be much obliged. Thanks.


----------



## red sweatpants

Likewise, in a 7.5-8.


----------



## Trip English

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Trip, are measurements available for any of those jackets?
> 
> Some _really _good deals I might add.


Let's say "measurements upon request." I've got two giant tubs of duds to post in the coming weeks and exact measurements aren't in the cards. But certainly if someone is interested I'll pull out the tape and confirm.

And yes, some of the deals are too good and I'd certainly get more on eBay, but I'm not looking to get rich, just enough for a specific sport coat and an empty storage room.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Yeah. I'm banishing all slim fits from the wardrobe. I haven't put on weight, I've just been enjoying the benefits of the full cut. Every time I put on a slim fit item I regret having done so.
> 
> Considering the jacket's celebrity, it should perhaps move quickly.


Trip...you've seen the light! It was bound to happen seeing as how you are a man of taste and distinction.


----------



## zbix

1) BB Brown Herringbone Tweed ~42L - $60

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 19" Shoulder | 32.25" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/bbtweedsc5.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/bbtweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/200/bbtweedsc2.jpg/

2) Corbin Sack Grey Herringbone Tweed ~42L - $50

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/corbintweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/corbintweedsc4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/corbintweedsc2.jpg/

3) Wool Corbin Trousers - $35

20" Waist | 29" Inseam | 40" Outseam

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/corbinpants1.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/corbinpants2.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/corbinpants4.jpg/

4) Southwick Sack Suit ~39 - $75

21" P2P | 23.75" Sleeve | 17.5" Shoulder | 30.5" Length
17" Waist | 28" Inseam | 2" Cuff | 1.5" on inside in addition to cuff.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/southwicksacksuit6.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/southwicksacksuit9.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/southwicksacksuit5.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/southwicksacksuit2.jpg/

5) Samuelsohn Dark Green Windowpane - 48 reg - $50

Pit to Pit 25.5", Left Sleeve 23.5", Right 23.25", Shoulders 21.75", Collar Down 31.75"
https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img7368b.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img7392d.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img7373a.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img7394j.jpg/


----------



## a4audi08

anyone in the market for Brooks Bros suspenders. saw one in what seemed to be great condition at the local thrift shop. if anyone wants them i can pick them up for you. ive never worn them so i really dont know what im looking for as to condition etc, but there were no holes/rips/stains etc. here are the pics i took. they have a nice dot pattern, navy blue and gold.

https://i51.tinypic.com/ajryq8.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/n4tt7t.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/dw55zd.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/euge90.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

Price include US shipping.

*BB Black Fleece Seersucker Pants* MOP Buttons, Button Fly, Short Fishtail on Waistband, locker Loop. Lengths unfinished. BB0 (W29), BB3 (W35.5), BB4 (W37). Retail $300. $85.


----------



## maximar

*Lobster!*



Trip English said:


> Follow this link, friends. For there are new items appearing every minute in:
> 
> THE TRIP ENGLISH PRIVATE COLLECTION
> 
> _"It's Curated"_®
> 
> New additions are all sport coats and blazers, all _suit_able for warmer months. Me and prices are reasonable, but if you feel you'd like to make an offer, I will gladly entertain it. The current goal is to make a little $ for a cold weather tweed and clear out the garage so the wife doesn't suffocate me in my sleep. Your cooperation in this matter are appreciated.


Trip, what are the measurements for the lobster hero/sandwich!? My shell addiction is getting worse :crazy:


----------



## Trip English

Sorry. The lobster roll has been claimed.


----------



## jaredhicks

*Consolidation Thread*

1) Oxxford gray herringbone tweed overcoat. This is really fantastic---fully canvassed and made from heavy tweed---but has a few issues. The right sleeve has some fraying and a previous repair (shown), and the lining needs repaired at the armholes. Center vent with button closure. Measures:
Chest: 26 in,
Shoulders: 21 in,
Sleeve: 28.5 in,
Length 47.5 in

Asking $70
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/img0920pj.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img0921t.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/146/img0922qp.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/img0924co.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/img0923s.jpg/

2) Aquascutum raincoat. Fly front and belted, with center vent. Shell is "Aqua 5" waterproofed 60/40 cotton/poly blend. In very good condition, except for some surface soiling (example shown) that I assume will come out after spot cleaning. Measures:
Chest: 24.5 in,
Shoulders: 19 in,
Sleeves: 26.5 in,
Length: 44 in

Asking $60.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/img0928cd.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0930g.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img0931q.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img0932fc.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 camelhair sack. Fabric is a purple/dark green plaid with red overcheck. Fully lined, center vent. In great condition. Tagged 40R, and measures:
Chest: 22 in,
Shoulder: 19.5 in,
Sleeve: 24.5 in,
Length: 31in.

Asking $40.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img0933r.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/img0934br.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/img0935z.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts. Double-pleated. No stains or fraying that I could find. Waist measures 36 inches; outseam 19.5 inches.
Asking $20.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img0837c.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img0838ud.jpg/

4) Barbour sports hat. Sized XL. Very good condition.
Asking $25.
https://img860.imageshack.us/i/img0835y.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img0836az.jpg/

5) Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.

Tagged 41R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
BOC: 30.25"
Trouser waist: 33"
Outseam: 41.5"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $50.
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/

6) Lands End 2B sportcoat. Made in USA of imported fabric: 52/48 silk/wool blend in a black/white pattern with red and blue overcheck. Darted, fully lined, single vent. Like new, with tag, worn only a few times.

Tagged 40R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25" (+ 1")
BOC: 30"

Asking $30 shipped.
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0676u.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img0675i.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0674.jpg/

7) Burgundy PTBs, in excellent condition, made in England by Cheaney (from their "Royal Tweed" line). Only very minor creasing on the uppers and light wear to the soles. Size is marked as 11, on last 44/B. Outsole measures 12.5" long and 4 3/8" wide.

Asking $50 shipped.
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img0715k.jpg/https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img0716u.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0719ac.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img0717ag.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0718p.jpg/

8) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. I bought these new and wore them only about 5-6 times. Size 9.5D.

Asking $35 shipped.
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0727a.jpg/

9) Johnston & Murphy split-toe blutchers. Some scuffs and scratches to the uppers; only light wear to the soles. Size 8.5 D.

Asking $30 shipped.
https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img0720e.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img0721k.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0723ea.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0722myv.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Another round of drops...*

*Brooks Brothers navy sack blazer*
-Quarter-lined, measures to about a 42 Long. In spectacular condition, no visible flaws.
18.25 Shoulders
22 pit to pit
25 sleeves with about an inch to let out
32 BOC









* 

 Asking $50 > $45 > Now $45

 * 
* Brooks Brothers must-iron blue OCBD 15.5x33*

* Claimed

* 
* Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
No visible flaws
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20 > $18 > now $16

 
 Brooks Brothers slim-fit non-iron, point collar, 15.5x35* 










*$20 > $18 > now $16

 
 Red Lacoste Polo Size 3* 
 
*Claimed

 Blue Ralph Lauren Polo Size medium* 
Lightly worn, no apparent flaws.
21" pit to pit, 29" BOC (back of shirt)








 
*$15 > $13 > now $11
**

 Ties - Lot 1 - 
First tie is $14, $12 for additionals* 









Lands End USA 3.25"
Chipmunk Collies polyester 3.25"
Bert Pulitzer USA (loop detached) 3.25"
Pintail polyester "Procrastinator's Tie" *GONE*

* Ties - Lot 2 
**First tie is $14, $12 for additionals* 









Ralph Lauren Polo Silk 3.5"
Brooks Makers Silk 3.25"
Paul Stuart (feels like wool, or wool-silk blend) 3.25"
J. Press Wool 3.25"

*Ties Group 3 *
*First tie is $14, $12 for additionals* 









Pendleton Wool 3.25"
Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3"
Lands End Silk Knit 2.5"

These are some ties I posted a while back that are still available...

Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25" 
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3" 
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy - BLACK 2.25"
 

* Asking $8 each*

*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack*









The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Jacket overall is in excellent condition...there is slight memory behind the rolled button.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*asking $40 > $35 > now $30

Brooks Brothers OCBD Sport Shirt
-Orange gingham, slim fit, non-iron
-Marked size Large
-Great condition, no flaws








 
Asking $20


Brooks Brothers Brooksease Suit
-Two button front
-Flat front, cuffed trousers
-Charcoal pinstriped
-Great shape, no visible flaws








  
Jacket is marked 42L
19.5" shoulders
24" sleeves +1" to let out
22" pit to pit
32.5 BOC

Trousers are 36" waist 30" inseam with 2" cuffs

Asking $50 

 *


----------



## chadn2000

LL Bean $40 gift card....asking $34.


----------



## Bookkeeper

I've got a pair of *Florsheim Lexington Loafers in size 10 US* up for grabs. The uppers are in near perfect condition, with just the slightest imperfection at the heel of the left shoe (check image). The soles are combination leather and rubber, and are at about 70% life, I'd say. Asking *65$ shipped*

Alright, I can't figure out thumbnails so I'm not going to post all of them. The images can be found here


----------



## ArtVandalay

The blue RLP posted above is claimed.


----------



## LouB

Sold, PP

BB "fun" shirt, marked 16.5 - R, but it fits more like a 15.5/33. Saw it on eBay and had to have it, paid no attention to measurements listed by seller.

Asking $25

Measurements:

PTP - 26"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Sleeves - 32"


----------



## maximar

Trip English said:


> Sorry. The lobster roll has been claimed.


Rats!!!


----------



## TheWGP

Haven't posted in awhile, but here's some Trad summery things!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

1) Lacoste polo, mid-blue, size 6 (roughly an L) - Claimed!
2) Brooks Brothers seersucker ss shirt, light blue & white, size L - Claimed!
3) Brooks Brothers Irish Linen ss shirt, mid-orange, size SMALL - Claimed!

4) Vineyard Vines polo, size XL.[/B] Some "fold mark" on collar but still wearable. *$20 shipped.*



5)Gitman Brothers Made in India Indian Cotton Madras ss shirt - size M! Claimed!

*
6) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, Mushroom. Tagged 37 in the M2P (pleated) fit.*
Measurements are as follows:
Waist 36" with 3 or 3.5" to let out
Inseam 34" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up inside to let out
*$25 shipped.*

 

*7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, British Khaki. Tagged 38 in the M2P (pleated) fit.
*

Measurements are as follows:
Waist: 36" + 3" or 3.5" to let
Inseam: 30.5" + 1.5" cuffs + 1.5" turned up inside to let
These have a little start of a wear spot by the button but are otherwise in fine shape; hence they're discounted:

*$19 shipped.*


----------



## sdjordan

*10.5 D Florsheim Wing Tips*

Florsheim
[1]Black
[1]Burgundy
Both pair are 10.5 D and in very good condition

:M offers
::Will discount if sold as pair
::Best offer by Thursday @ 12:00pm EST wins - just need to clean out the closet.
::Free S&H


----------



## brantley11

*5)Gitman Brothers Made in India Indian Cotton Madras ss shirt - size M! * This is a real beaut, only flaw is bottom button has been replaced with a similar one. Bleeding warning on the care label and all! :wink2: *$25 shipped.*



How in the heck did a shirt from Mississippi end up in Ohio?

The Hub was an old men's store on the river front in Vicksburg (A now dying town.).


----------



## leisureclass

Looking for the ideal Spring and Sumer Blazer? In a smaller size? I recently purchased this trad classic from AAW, and much to my disappointment, it's not quite right on me. My loss could be your gain.

See it here: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2011/05/aaw-ss-2011.html

It's a Chambray 3/2 Sack, Two patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, partially lined in madras. Measurements are as follows:

BOC: 32 in
P to P: 20.25 in
S to S: 17 in
Sleeve: 23.5 in
Lapels: 3.5 in

AAW sold it as a 38, but there is no tagged size I can find. Just looking to make back what I spent, plus shipping to you, so I'm asking 43 bucks shipped CONUS. If you need more pics please contact.


----------



## Pink and Green

Blast! I miss every fun shirt ever listed. I have a serious desire for one, especially as my wife has promised me she will accompany me nowhere in it.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Buy a new one in Irish linen for 30% off. Buy another sports shirt and get it for 50% off. Or don't, for the sake of domestic tranquility. 

Link


----------



## closerlook

Drop and new picture


closerlook said:


> LL BEAN NORWEGIAN SWEATER 80/20
> The classic
> Size Large
> 
> NOTE: the sleeve is merely rolled under, the sweater is not missing its cuff.
> $50 shipped CONUS or actual abroad >> NOW JUST $40!


----------



## closerlook

PLease PM for exact measurements

Loro Piana Dress Slacks - pleated - navy cotton - sz 52
$75 Shipped

























Jcrew Dense as Hell 100percent wool Shawl Cardigan
Tagged M, is more like S

Raglan sleeve: 28in from neck to end of cuff
21.5in chest
25 in length

Grey/Green Fleck with black trim
$50 Shipped










Ties
$30 Each - 2 for $55
Liberty; Ede and Ravenscroft; Ede and Ravenscroft; Alyn awesome 15 Love Tennis Tie; Wool - Scotland


















Historic GANT 3/2 Sack suit

measurements on the gant sack:

18in shoulders
22in chest
30.5 in length from boc
sleeve 24in+2in

pants:
length 29in + 2.5
37in waist (can be taken in)

2 button sleeve
$70 Shipped


















Historic Corbin 3/2 Sack suit

measurements on the corbin sack:
pants:
37 waist
31in +2.5in inseam

jacket:
shoulders18.5in
chest 22.5in
length 31.5 in 
sleeve 25in+2in

$70 Shipped


















Hunters Haig 2-b SACK coat
around a 42 R
Check out the buttons
$45 Shipped


























JCrew Houndstooth Tweed Pants 
33/30
$45 Shipped


















J Crew standard Khakis
34/30 
a staple
$35 Shipped










Diesel Jeans
31/30
$60 Shipped


























Bean Norwegian
size L

25in chest
26in length
26.5in sleeve

$40 Shipped










Vintage Lacoste Cardigan
sz L

$45 Shipped









Winslowe and Kirk of London for BOYDS
Royal Blue Blazer
Very sharp
ca. 39S

20.75 in chest
18 shoulders
22 +2 sleeve
29 length

no vent
brass buttons

$50 Shipped










Brooks Shirt
15.5 X 33 
Traditional Fit
Very nice condition

$26 shipped

















PRL Custom Fit Polo 
Size Small
Wore it once.

$26 shipped

















SAKS FiFTH AVE 
14.5X32
Very nice condition

$26 shipped


















DIOR TUX SHIRT
NEVER WORN
BRAND NEW
15.5X32

$35 Shipped

















More to come... including Shirts in small sizes.


----------



## CMDC

Uber Trad Staple
JPress 3/2 herringbone tweed sack

Excellent condition, no issues whatsoever

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25.5

$45 conus



















Mercer & Sons blue candystripe bd
Made in USA
16.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Forward point shirt from DC trad shop Wm Fox & So. 
Blue and Brown stripe on white
Made in USA

17.5 x 35

$20 conus




























Brooks Brothers short sleeve seersucker shirt w/ yellow stripe

Size L

$20 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

I am interested in purchasing a navy 3/2 sack blazer, size 42L, with the shoulders in the 18 - 18 3/4" range. If anyone has something like this that they're willing to part with, please let me know.


----------



## brozek

*Summer*

Now that's summer's in full swing, I'm realizing there are a few things in my closet that I haven't worn and don't need. Up for sale, for low prices!

Big loafers / little prices:

LL Bean, 12D - 12 3/8" outsole, 4 3/8" forefoot, $15 shipped
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img3702d.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img3705e.jpg/

Lands' End, 12D - 12 7/8" outsole, 4 1/2" forefoot, $15 shipped
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img3703b.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/img3706i.jpg/

J&M, 13M - 12 7/8" outsole, 4 1/2" forefoot, $15 shipped
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img3704af.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/img3707ho.jpg/

Brooks Advantage chinos, Clark fit, 35x30 (new for $89.50 here), $15 shipped

J Crew madras ring belt, 44" long, $10 shipped

RL polo, size small, 22" chest, 29" length, $12 shipped

(Edit: And now that I scroll through the photos, I realize I'm basically selling the trad summer uniform)


----------



## closerlook

alden tassels are claimed.


----------



## closerlook

i added measurements to the sweaters and sack suits above. please check it out - thanks.


----------



## TheWGP

Three new items and some price drops - cleared out claimed items! 

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

4) Vineyard Vines polo, size XL.[/B] Some "fold mark" on collar but still wearable. $20>*$15 shipped.*



*6) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, Mushroom. Tagged 37 in the M2P (pleated) fit.*
Measurements are as follows:
Waist 36" with 3 or 3.5" to let out
Inseam 34" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up inside to let out
$25>*$20$ shipped.*

 

*7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, British Khaki. Tagged 38 in the M2P (pleated) fit.
*

Measurements are as follows:
Waist: 36" + 3" or 3.5" to let
Inseam: 30.5" + 1.5" cuffs + 1.5" turned up inside to let
These have a little start of a wear spot by the button but are otherwise in fine shape; hence they're discounted:

$19>*$15 shipped.*

  

The below items are NEW on 7/13:
*8) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, Original Khaki color. Tagged 40 in the M2P pleated fit.*

Measurements are as follows:
Waist: 41" + 2" to let
Inseam: 33" + 1 5/8 inch cuffs + 1" turned up to let

*$25 shipped.*

 

*9) Brooks Brothers ss shirt, size L.* See photos for colors, easier than describing it!  This is vintage BB, Made in the USA of 100% cotton imported fabric - it does not SAY "indian madras" so I won't claim it, but it has that feel to it - very nice shirt! *$25 shipped.*

 

10) Leather Man Ltd. surcingle belt tagged size 32. Claimed!


----------



## closerlook

*guys, i screwed up the measurements on the pants to these sack suits (corbin and Gant) I've listed. the waists are more like 35.5-36in. Forgive me, its really hard to get a good measurement on waists.*


----------



## zbix

*Drops*

1) BB Brown Herringbone Tweed ~42L - $55

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 19" Shoulder | 32.25" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/bbtweedsc5.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/bbtweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/200/bbtweedsc2.jpg/

2) Corbin Sack Grey Herringbone Tweed ~42L - $45

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/corbintweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/corbintweedsc4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/corbintweedsc2.jpg/

3) Wool Corbin Trousers - $30

20" Waist | 29" Inseam | 40" Outseam

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/corbinpants1.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/corbinpants2.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/corbinpants4.jpg/

4) Southwick Sack Suit ~39 (marked 41R) - $70

21" P2P | 23.75" Sleeve | 17.5" Shoulder | 30.5" Length
17" Waist | 28" Inseam | 2" Cuff | 1.5" on inside in addition to cuff.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/southwicksacksuit6.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/southwicksacksuit9.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/southwicksacksuit5.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/southwicksacksuit2.jpg/

5) Samuelsohn Dark Green Windowpane - 48 reg - $45

Pit to Pit 25.5", Left Sleeve 23.5", Right 23.25", Shoulders 21.75", Collar Down 31.75"
https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img7368b.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/img7392d.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/img7373a.jpg/https://img713.imageshack.us/i/img7394j.jpg/


----------



## DFPyne

Additional Items & Additional Drops

New Items:
1. Brook Brothers Medium Blue & Gold Golden Fleece Logo Traditional Fit Must Iron White Oxford Shirt 
[$30 Shipped]









2. Brooks Brothers 346 Medium Blue & Red Golden Fleece Logo Traditional Fit Non-Iron White Oxford Shirt
[$30 Shipped]









3. L.L. Bean 15.5-33 Made in the U.S.A. Blue Oxford Shirt
[$30 Shipped]

















4. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32/33 Blue & White Striped Broadcloth Non-Iron Shirt 
Some wear on the collar with a very small hole
[$20 Shipped]

















5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32 Blue & White Stripe with Yellow Pin Stripe Made in the U.S.A. 45% Polyester/55% Cotton Oxford Shirt 
[$25 Shipped]

















6. New Emblematic Ties 
[$15 Each]
Group A) New General Emblematic Ties
1) Bull & Bear Tie Made Expressly For The N.Y. Stock Exchange - 100% Polyester - 3.25"
2) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears - 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"
3) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"
4) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 
5) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"









Still Available: 
[$12 Each]
Group B) General Emblematic Ties 
1) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
2) Unlabeled Mackinac Island Michelle's Gifts Horse and Buggy Tie - 100%Polyester - 3.5"
3) Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4) Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
5) Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
6) Horchow Blue with Red Republican Elephants - 100% Silk - 3"
7) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)
8) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 

















Group C) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie - Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"
2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk -3.5"

















Group D - Thistle Beaus 
1) Unlabeled Green with Red and White Pattern - 100% Silk 
2) Unlabeled Red & Black Rep Stripe - Weighted to 40% Repp Fabric: All Silk
3) Unlabeled Red, White, Pink and Navy Rep Stripe - 100% Silk
4) Unlabeled Green with Brown Made in England - 100% Silk
5) Unlabeled Burgundy with Gold and Blue Repp Stripe - Exclusive Three ThreadAll Silk English Repp 









7. Florsheim 8C Wooden Shoe Trees 
[$15 Shipped]

















8. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarter lined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$50 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

9. Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt 
[$18 Shipped] 

















10) Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















11) Brooks Brothers 16.5-4 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with ContrastCollar 
[$18 Shipped]

















12) Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knitin England 
[$25 Shipped]

















13) J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$30 Shipped] 









14) Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4
[$25 Shipped] 

















15) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or wantadditional pictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer ~44L
- Brooks Brothers 15.5-4 Made in the USA 100% CottonWhite & Red Striped French Cuff Shirt
- Brooks Brothers 16-32 Slim Fit Non-Iron White ForwardPoint Shirt 
- Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Yellow & White Gingham Shirt
- Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Made in the U.S.A. Red Striped Shirt with ContrastCollar Shirt
- Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue & White Check Shirt
- Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Green Broadcloth Button Down Shirt


----------



## hockeyinsider

Still looking for 40-short suits and odd jackets with a 3/2 roll


----------



## Bookkeeper

Asking 65$ -> Now 55$ shipped



Bookkeeper said:


> I've got a pair of *Florsheim Lexington Loafers in size 10 US* up for grabs. The uppers are in near perfect condition, with just the slightest imperfection at the heel of the left shoe (check image). The soles are combination leather and rubber, and are at about 70% life, I'd say. Asking 65$ shipped
> 
> Alright, I can't figure out thumbnails so I'm not going to post all of them. The images can be found here


----------



## a4audi08

All ties are 1/$10 or 2/$18. Group discounts given. Prices are shipping to CONUS but will ship worldwide for actual shipping costs. 
Please when PM ing link to the post or maybe refer to "july 14 post" and then use the number of the tie you are interested in. Thanks

1. austin reed wool 3.5
2. josepy and lyman 3.5
3. Alynn 3.75
4. Cutter Cravat 3.25
5. lands end 3.5









6. kinlock 3.75
7. locharron 3.25
8. locharron 3.5
9. nova scotia tartan 3









10. charcoal wool 2.5
11. woolen 2
12. cotton 2
13. silk 3.25
14. cotton 2
15. woolen 2









16. thornill 3.5
17. new tradition 3
18. brookville 3.75
19. bill blass 3
20. lands end 3.25









21. polo silk/cotton 4
22. brooks bros cotton 3.25
23. lands end wool 3.25
24. oakton wool 3.25









25. brooks bros makers 3.75
26. brooks bros makers 3.75
27. huntington 3.5
28. brooks bros makers 3.5









29. jcrew maize/blue 3.25
30. lands end 3.25
31. saddle club 3.25
32. joseph a bank 3.25


----------



## DFPyne

Updates on Availability

1. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Newly Listed Emblematic Ties 
[$15 Each]
1) Bull & Bear Tie Made Expressly For The N.Y. Stock Exchange - 100%Polyester - 3.25"
2) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"
3) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"
4) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 
5) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"









Group B) General Emblematic Ties
[$12 Each]
1) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"
2) Unlabeled Mackinac Island Michelle's Gifts Horse and Buggy Tie -100%Polyester - 3.5"
3) Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4) Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
5) Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
6) Horchow Blue with Red Republican Elephants - 100% Silk - 3"
7) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)
8) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 

















Group C) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$12 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"
2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"

















2. 8.5D Bass Weejuns Made in the USA Tassel Loafers.
Brand New Never Worn.
[$50 Shipped]

















3. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$50 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

4. L.L. Bean 15.5-33 Made in the U.S.A. Blue Oxford Shirt
[$30 Shipped]

















5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32/33 Blue & White Striped Broadcloth Non-IronShirt 
Some wear on the collar with a very small hole
[$20 Shipped]

















6. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32 Blue & White Stripe with Yellow Pin Stripe Madein the U.S.A. 45% Polyester/55% Cotton Oxford Shirt 
Significant piling inside the collar, but still very wearable
[$20 Shipped]

















7. Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt
[$18 Shipped] 

















8. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















9. Brooks Brothers 16.5-4 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford withContrastCollar 
[$18 Shipped]

















10. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: KnitinEngland 
[$25 Shipped]

















11. J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
100% Lambs Wool 
[$30 Shipped] 









12. Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4
[$25 Shipped] 

















13. L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















14. Florsheim 8C Wooden Shoe Trees 
[$15 Shipped]

















Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additionalpictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- Brook Brothers Medium Blue & Gold Golden Fleece Logo Traditional Fit MustIron White Oxford Shirt 
- Brooks Brothers 346 Medium Blue & Red Golden Fleece Logo Traditional FitNon-Iron White Oxford Shirt
- Thistle Beaus


----------



## leisureclass

Looking for the ideal Spring and Sumer Blazer? In a smaller size? I recently purchased this trad classic from AnAffordableWardrobe, and much to my disappointment, it's not quite right on me. My loss could be your gain. It's a Chambray 3/2 Sack, Two patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, partially lined in madras, single vented. Measurements are as follows: BOC: 32 in P to P: 20.25 in S to S: 17 in Sleeve: 23.5 in Lapels: 3.5 in. AAW sold it as a 38, but there is no tagged size I can find. Just looking to make back what I spent, plus shipping to you, so I'm asking 43 shipped CONUS. If you need more pics please contact.

*NOW ASKING $39*


----------



## brozek

Chinos, belt and polo are sold and shipped, but the loafers are still available. If you're at all interested, make me an offer!



brozek said:


> Now that's summer's in full swing, I'm realizing there are a few things in my closet that I haven't worn and don't need. Up for sale, for low prices!
> 
> Big loafers / little prices:
> 
> LL Bean, 12D - 12 3/8" outsole, 4 3/8" forefoot, $15 shipped
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img3702d.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img3705e.jpg/
> 
> Lands' End, 12D - 12 7/8" outsole, 4 1/2" forefoot, $15 shipped
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img3703b.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/img3706i.jpg/
> 
> J&M, 13M - 12 7/8" outsole, 4 1/2" forefoot, $15 shipped
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img3704af.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/img3707ho.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Advantage chinos, Clark fit, 35x30 (new for $89.50 here), $15 shipped
> J Crew madras ring belt, 44" long, $10 shipped
> 
> RL polo, size small, 22" chest, 29" length, $12 shipped
> 
> (Edit: And now that I scroll through the photos, I realize I'm basically selling the trad summer uniform)


----------



## closerlook

If anyone has Lacoste sz 2 or 3 polo shirts they are willing to part with, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## closerlook

DROPS!

Jcrew Dense as Hell 100percent wool Shawl Cardigan
Tagged M, is more like S

Raglan sleeve: 28in from neck to end of cuff
21.5in chest
25 in length

Grey/Green Fleck with black trim
$50 Shipped >> $45










Ties
$30 Each - 2 for $55 >> EDES ARE CLAIMED
ALL THE REST ARE NOW $22 or two for $40
Liberty; Ede and Ravenscroft; Ede and Ravenscroft; Alyn awesome 15 Love Tennis Tie; Wool - Scotland


















Historic GANT 3/2 Sack suit

measurements on the gant sack:

18in shoulders
22in chest
30.5 in length from boc
sleeve 24in+2in

pants:
length 29in + 2.5
35.5 -36 in waist (can be taken in)

2 button sleeve
$70 Shipped >> $60 Shipped


















Historic Corbin 3/2 Sack suit

measurements on the corbin sack:
pants:
35.5-36in waist
31in +2.5in inseam

jacket:
shoulders18.5in
chest 22.5in
length 31.5 in 
sleeve 25in+2in

$70 Shipped >> $60 Shipped


















Hunters Haig 2-b SACK coat
around a 42 R
Check out the buttons
$45 Shipped

shoulders 19in
chest 22in
sleeve 24.5in +2in
length boc 31in


























JCrew Houndstooth Tweed Pants 
33/30
$45 Shipped $40 Shipped


















J Crew standard Khakis
34/30 
a staple
$35 Shipped >> $30 Shipped










Diesel Jeans
31/30
$60 Shipped >> $55 Shipped


























Bean Norwegian
size L
CLAIMED










Vintage Lacoste Cardigan
sz L

$45 Shipped >> $30 shipped










Winslowe and Kirk of London for BOYDS
Royal Blue Blazer
Very sharp
ca. 39S

20.75 in chest
18 shoulders
22 +2 sleeve
29 length

no vent
brass buttons

$50 Shipped >> $45 shipped










Brooks Shirt
15.5 X 33 
Traditional Fit
Very nice condition

$26 shipped >> $23 Shipped

















PRL Custom Fit Polo 
Size Small
Wore it once.

$26 shipped >> $22 Shipped


















SAKS FiFTH AVE 
14.5X32
Very nice condition

$26 shipped >> $23 shipped


















DIOR TUX SHIRT
NEVER WORN
BRAND NEW
15.5X32

$35 Shipped > > $30 shipped


----------



## Luftvier

Vintage J. Press Tweed 3/2 Sack Coat. Half lined Interesting patch treatment on the elbows. I bought this for myself, but it's a smidge too big. Lining needs to be re-stiched on one seam. I wish I could keep it. No tagged size, but will fit a 40 or a slim 42. 
Measurements: 
P2P (across back) - 20" 
Chest (across front) - 22" 
Back Shoulder - 18" 
Length from BoC - 30.5" 
Sleeve - 25" 

*Asking: SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*.

 

Left arm elbow patch: 


Right arm elbow patch: 


Loose lining:


----------



## CMDC

*Update, Drop, and Addition*

Brooks Brothers Clark Chinos in Mushroom
Flat front, no cuff

36x34

These have almost no wear; like new condition

$25 conus



















Forward point shirt from DC trad shop Wm Fox & So. 
Blue and Brown stripe on white
Made in USA

17.5 x 35

$18 conus


----------



## straw sandals

Luftvier said:


> Left arm elbow patch:
> 
> 
> Right arm elbow patch:


That is seriously awesome. Someone wore that jacket so much that they needed elbow patches. If you're going to have patches, that's the way it should be done!


----------



## Luftvier

^this is why I wish it fit me. Maybe if I started gorging myself…


----------



## jaredhicks

*Price Drops*

1) Oxxford gray herringbone tweed overcoat. This is really fantastic---fully canvassed and made from heavy tweed---but has a few issues. The right sleeve has some fraying and a previous repair (shown), and the lining needs repaired at the armholes. Center vent with button closure. Measures:
Chest: 26 in,
Shoulders: 21 in,
Sleeve: 28.5 in,
Length 47.5 in

Asking $55
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/img0920pj.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img0921t.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/146/img0922qp.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/img0924co.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/img0923s.jpg/

2) Aquascutum raincoat. Fly front and belted, with center vent. Shell is "Aqua 5" waterproofed 60/40 cotton/poly blend. In very good condition, except for some surface soiling (example shown) that I assume will come out after spot cleaning. Measures:
Chest: 24.5 in,
Shoulders: 19 in,
Sleeves: 26.5 in,
Length: 44 in

Asking $45.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/img0928cd.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0930g.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img0931q.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img0932fc.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 camelhair sack. Fabric is a purple/dark green plaid with red overcheck. Fully lined, center vent. In great condition. Tagged 40R, and measures:
Chest: 22 in,
Shoulder: 19.5 in,
Sleeve: 24.5 in,
Length: 31in.

Asking $35.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img0933r.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/img0934br.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/img0935z.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts. Double-pleated. No stains or fraying that I could find. Waist measures 36 inches; outseam 19.5 inches.
Asking $17.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img0837c.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img0838ud.jpg/

4) Barbour sports hat. Sized XL. Very good condition.
Asking $20.
https://img860.imageshack.us/i/img0835y.jpg/https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img0836az.jpg/

5) Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.

Tagged 41R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
BOC: 30.25"
Trouser waist: 33"
Outseam: 41.5"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $40.
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/

6) Lands End 2B sportcoat. Made in USA of imported fabric: 52/48 silk/wool blend in a black/white pattern with red and blue overcheck. Darted, fully lined, single vent. Like new, with tag, worn only a few times.

Tagged 40R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25" (+ 1")
BOC: 30"

Asking $25 shipped.
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0676u.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img0675i.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0674.jpg/

7) Burgundy PTBs, in excellent condition, made in England by Cheaney (from their "Royal Tweed" line). Only very minor creasing on the uppers and light wear to the soles. Size is marked as 11, on last 44/B. Outsole measures 12.5" long and 4 3/8" wide.

Asking $40 shipped.
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img0715k.jpg/https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img0716u.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0719ac.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img0717ag.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0718p.jpg/

8) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. I bought these new and wore them only about 5-6 times. Size 9.5D.

Asking $30 shipped.
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0727a.jpg/

9) Johnston & Murphy split-toe blutchers. Some scuffs and scratches to the uppers; only light wear to the soles. Size 8.5 D.

Asking $30 shipped.
https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img0720e.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img0721k.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0723ea.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0722myv.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack blazer. Light weight worsted wool - not quite tropical wool, but light. Standard features - natural shoulders, sack front, 3/2 roll, patch hip pockets, hook vent, lapped back and sleeve seams, 1/2 lined, etc. Very good to excellent condition, except the vent lining needs to be retacked.

No tagged size, but about a 44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24 3/4
BOC: 30 1/4

Price: $50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Oxxford 2B sack tweed sport coat. Sack front, 2B, single vent, 3/8 lined, moderate shoulders, fully canvassed. Very good to excellent condition.

Tagged: 43R
Chest; 46
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 18 3/4
Sleeves: 24 3/4
BOC: 30 1/4

Price: $60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Allen Edmonds Bradley split toe bluchers. Full grain calf in chili. Moderate wear - no significant scuffs on the uppers, outsoles in very good condition, minor wear on heels.

Tagged: 11D
Outsole length: 12 13/16"
Outsole width: 4 5/16"
Insole length: 11 3/4"

Price: $45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Cole Haan bit loafers. Full grain calf in chili. Gold bits. Very light wear. Made in Italy.

Tagged: 10M
Outsole length: 11 1/2"
Outsole width: 3 7/8"
Insole length: 11 5/16"

Price: SOLD


----------



## chadn2000

LL BEAN GIFT CARD--$49: Asking $35. PM me if you want it emailed over.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*New job, need suits!*

I start a new job in 2 weeks that requires daily suit wear, but I only own one suit! If anyone has navy/grey suits with available with the following approximate measurements, please let me know.

(Approx 38R/L)
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5-18
Shoulder to cuff: 26

Pant waist: 32
Inseam: 32-33


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Interest Check*

I have a pair of Allen Edmonds Walden loafers in burgundy polished calf, size 9D. They have been worn one time. The shoes are not seconds. The box and bags will be included. Retail on these is $225. I would let them go for $125, shipped anywhere in the U.S.

I can post pictures later, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cheweh

Rich brown pair of Sebago penny loafers with leather sole in terrific condition. These are a great shoe from spring til fall. The labeled size is 9.5B and it fits true to size. $60 shipped to Canada/USA. Will provide Canada Post tracking number so you can follow it online. Contact via PM. Paypal only. Message me if you want more pictures or information on the shoes.






Thank you for your interest!


----------



## leisureclass

The Chambray Jacket that I have listed earlier in this thread actually measures 31" BOC not 32" - My Apologies. It is also still available.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Another round of drops...*

*Brooks Brothers navy sack blazer*

*CLAIMED*

*Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
No visible flaws
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20 > $18 > $16 > now $14*


*Brooks Brothers slim-fit non-iron, point collar, 15.5x35* 










*Good condition, no flaws*
*$20 > $18 > $16 > now $14*


*Ties - Lot 1 - *
*First tie is $12, $10 for additionals* 
No takers for the Collie Emblematic?? Shocked this lasted more than an hour when I posted it.









Lands End USA 3.25"
Chipmunk Collies polyester 3.25"
Bert Pulitzer USA (loop detached) 3.25"
Pintail polyester "Procrastinator's Tie" *GONE*

*Ties - Lot 2 *
*First tie is $14, $12 for additionals* 









Ralph Lauren Polo Silk 3.5"
Brooks Makers Silk 3.25"
Paul Stuart (feels like wool, or wool-silk blend) 3.25"
J. Press Wool 3.25"

*Ties Group 3 *
*First tie is $14, $12 for additionals* 









Pendleton Wool 3.25"
Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3"
Lands End Silk Knit 2.5"

These are some ties I posted a while back that are still available...

Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25" 
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3" 
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy - BLACK 2.25"
 

*Asking $8 each*

*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack*









The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Jacket overall is in excellent condition...there is slight memory behind the rolled button.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*asking $40 > $35 > $30 > now $26*

*Brooks Brothers OCBD Sport Shirt*
*-Orange gingham, slim fit, non-iron*
*-Marked size Large*
*-Great condition, no flaws*
*







*
* *
*Asking $20 > $18 CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT*


*Brooks Brothers Brooksease Suit*
*-Two button front*
*-Flat front, cuffed trousers*
*-Charcoal pinstriped*
*-Great shape, no visible flaws*
*







*
*  *
*Jacket is marked 42L*
*19.5" shoulders*
*24" sleeves +1" to let out*
*22" pit to pit*
*32.5 BOC*

*Trousers are 36" waist 30" inseam with 2" cuffs*

*Asking $50 > $45*


----------



## closerlook

MORE DROPS!

Jcrew Dense as Hell 100percent wool Shawl Cardigan
Tagged M, is more like S

Raglan sleeve: 28in from neck to end of cuff
21.5in chest
25 in length

Grey/Green Fleck with black trim
* $50 Shipped >> $45 >>$ 40 (FINAL DROP BEFORE EBAY)*










Ties
$30 Each - 2 for $55 >> EDES ARE CLAIMED
ALL THE REST ARE NOW $22 >>$20 or two for $35
Liberty; Ede and Ravenscroft; Ede and Ravenscroft; Alyn awesome 15 Love Tennis Tie; Wool - Scotland


















Historic GANT 3/2 Sack suit

measurements on the gant sack:

18in shoulders
22in chest
30.5 in length from boc
sleeve 24in+2in

pants:
length 29in + 2.5
35.5 -36 in waist (can be taken in)

2 button sleeve
* $70 Shipped >> $60 Shipped >> MAJOR DROP (FINAL) $37 SHIPPED*


















Historic Corbin 3/2 Sack suit

measurements on the corbin sack:
pants:
35.5-36in waist
31in +2.5in inseam

jacket:
shoulders18.5in
chest 22.5in
length 31.5 in 
sleeve 25in+2in

* $70 Shipped >> $60 Shipped* *FINAL DROP $37 SHIPPED*


















Hunters Haig 2-b SACK coat
around a 42 R
Check out the buttons
* $45 Shipped >> (FINAL) $35 SHIPPED*

shoulders 19in
chest 22in
sleeve 24.5in +2in
length boc 31in


























JCrew Houndstooth Tweed Pants 
33/30
* $45 Shipped $40 Shipped >> $30 SHIPPED* (FINAL)


















J Crew standard Khakis
34/30 
a staple
* $35 Shipped >> $30 Shipped >> FINAL $25 SHIPPED*










Diesel Jeans
31/30
* $60 Shipped >> $55 Shipped >> (FINAL) $35 SHIPPED*


























Bean Norwegian
size L
CLAIMED










Vintage Lacoste Cardigan
sz L

* $45 Shipped >> $30 shipped >> $20 SHIPPED (FINAL)*










Winslowe and Kirk of London for BOYDS
Royal Blue Blazer
Very sharp
ca. 39S

20.75 in chest
18 shoulders
22 +2 sleeve
29 length

no vent
brass buttons

* $50 Shipped >> $45 shipped >> $35 SHIPPED (FINAL)*










Brooks Shirt
15.5 X 33 
Traditional Fit
Very nice condition

* $26 shipped >> $23 Shipped >> $18 SHIPPED *

















PRL Custom Fit Polo 
Size Small
Wore it once.

CLAIMED.


















SAKS FiFTH AVE 
14.5X32
Very nice condition

* $26 shipped >> $23 shipped >> $18 Shipped (FINAL)*


















DIOR TUX SHIRT
NEVER WORN
BRAND NEW
15.5X32

* $35 Shipped > > $30 shipped >> $27 SHIPPED (FINAL)*


----------



## Andy Roo

1) J. Crew long-sleeved madras shirt with chambray trim. Excellent condition. Size medium. $25










2) Pendleton tweed baracuta style jacket with Thinsulate lining. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Size medium. $30










3) Tweed jacket, "University Styled for Jack Henry, Country Club Plaza, Kansas City". 3/2 sack, narrow lapels, partially lined, natural shoulders. Tag in pocket reads Jan 24, 1962. Excellent condition. About a 40R, I'd say. $40

Length 30" from bottom of collar
Sleeves 24.5"
Shoulders 18"
Chest 21.5"










4) Lilly Pulitzer lime green blazer, two-button sack with brass buttons, natural shoulders. Feels like a linen-cotton blend. About a 39R. $30

Length 30.5" from bottom of collar
Sleeves 24.5"
Shoulders 17"
Chest 21"










5) Bass Weejuns black penny loafers, made in USA. Size 9.5D. Very good condition. $25










6) Clarks desert boots, taupe suede, made in Vietnam. Size 9.5D. Scuffed up, but that's unavoidable. Crepe soles dirty but in terrific condition. $30.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Update and Drops: O'Connell's, J.Press, J.Crew, Corbin Madras*

Updates and drops on thread in sales forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?112518-O-Connell-s-J.Crew-J.Press

O'Connell's seersucker and navy wool suits are both SOLD. Added O'Connell's tan poplin suit, same specs as other two.

Also added Corbin madras sport coat, 3/2 sack.

J.Crew navy chino suit NWT still available.

J.Press silk/wool/linen sport coat still available, price reduced 15% in honor of current Press sale.

Thanks!


----------



## a4audi08

brooks brothers shirts. $15 ea, will discount for multiple purchases. prices include shipping to CONUS. will ship elsewhere for actual shipping. please refer
to "BB SHIRTS THREAD" when PM'ing.

1. BB non iron
https://i53.tinypic.com/53k9wn.jpg

2. BB non iron 17X34/35 (I have two of these available)
https://i53.tinypic.com/28mn5dx.jpg

3. BB M (15.5X33
https://i56.tinypic.com/13yffc9.jpg

4. BB BD Original Polo 15.5 X 34/35
https://i56.tinypic.com/2ymt4ed.jpg

5. BB french blue Original Polo BD 15.5X34
https://i56.tinypic.com/11vqmap.jpg

6. BB original polo supima 15X33
https://i54.tinypic.com/2n17y2o.jpg

7. BB gray 15X32/33
https://i53.tinypic.com/2cgkl6x.jpg

8. BB 16.5X34/35 BD
https://i54.tinypic.com/2ebxx7l.jpg

9. BB 17X33 non iron
https://i53.tinypic.com/nmyycn.jpg

10. BB light blue 17X34
https://i52.tinypic.com/2ry6a7r.jpg

11. BB non iron 15.5X32/33
https://i51.tinypic.com/wqq8md.jpg

12. BB relaxed fit Makers 16X34
https://i55.tinypic.com/2r29cn4.jpg

13. BB snap tab Makers 16X34 
https://i53.tinypic.com/w6xfs3.jpg

14. BB Makers sz 16X33
https://i53.tinypic.com/5noh36.jpg


----------



## leisureclass

Chambray sack I had listed is now claimed. Thanks gents.


----------



## CMDC

CMDC said:


> *New Additions and Drops*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark Chinos in Mushroom
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 36x34
> 
> These have almost no wear; like new condition
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forward point shirt from DC trad shop Wm Fox & So.
> Blue and Brown stripe on white
> Made in USA
> 
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> $15 conus


Bill's M2 Khakis
Flat front, no cuff

28 x 30

$40 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve sport shirt, blue w/ white stripe
Size M
Made in USA

Virtually unworn condition

$20 conus


----------



## DoghouseReilly

All prices include shipping. Looking to move this stuff, so make me an offer!

LE Superpinpoint, blue, 16.5x37
Only worn a handful of times. I have two.

$14

J&M Aristocraft Burgundy Tassel Loafers
Size 14D/B (more like a C)
Width at widest point: 4-1/8"
Heel to toe: 13-1/8"

$35

LE Navy pincord pants
34x30
In great condition

$12

More to follow in the coming days, including a few BB ties, more LE shirts, and a Burberry DB trench with liner.


----------



## closerlook

FUN TUX SHIRT BY BB, 34/30 Cuffed Khakis by BB, 32/32 New Old Stock Jos A BANK (made in USA) trousers

fun tux shirt
16.5/33
*CLAIMED*.


















Brooks Brothers Thompson Fit Khakis, Lot of 3
each is cuffed and with pleats
$60 Shipped


















Jos A Bank
Linen and Cotton Houndstooth Trouser
These have never been worn
From the days when JAB was made in the USA
cuffed and with pleats
32/32
$35 Shipped

















please PM with interest


----------



## DFPyne

Drops & Updates on Availability

1. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Newly Listed Emblematic Ties 
[$12 Each]
1) Bull & Bear Tie Made Expressly For The N.Y. Stock Exchange - 100%Polyester - 3.25"
2) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"
3) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"
4) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 
5) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"









Group B) General Emblematic Ties
[$12 Each]
1) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"
2) Unlabeled Mackinac Island Michelle's Gifts Horse and Buggy Tie -100%Polyester - 3.5"
3) Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4) Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
5) Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
6) Horchow Blue with Red Republican Elephants - 100% Silk - 3"
7) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)
8) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 

















Group C) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$12 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"
2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"
6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"

















2. 8.5D Bass Weejuns Made in the USA Tassel Loafers.
Brand New Never Worn.
[$45 Shipped]

















3. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$40 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

4. L.L. Bean 15.5-33 Made in the U.S.A. Blue Oxford Shirt
[$25 Shipped]

















5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32/33 Blue & White Striped Broadcloth Non-Iron Shirt 
Some wear on the collar with a very small hole
[$20 Shipped]

















6. Brooks Brothers 16.5-32 Blue & White Stripe with Yellow Pin Stripe Madein the U.S.A. 45% Polyester/55% Cotton Oxford Shirt 
Significant piling inside the collar, but still very wearable
[$15 Shipped]

















7. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$18 Shipped]

















8. Brooks Brothers 16.5-4 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with ContrastCollar 
[$18 Shipped]

















9. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: KnitinEngland 
[$25 Shipped]

















10. L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$20 Shipped]

















11. Florsheim 8C Wooden Shoe Trees 
[$15 Shipped]

















Please make offers on multiple items. If you have any questions or want additionalpictures or details, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Sold:
- Brooks Brothers 16-33 Unlined Collar Pink Oxford Shirt
- J. Crew Large Sized Blue & Grey Varsity Style Sweater
- Lacoste Black Half Zip Cotton Pullover - Size 4


----------



## jaredhicks

*Price Drops*

1) Oxxford gray herringbone tweed overcoat. This is really fantastic---fully canvassed and made from heavy tweed---but has a few issues. The right sleeve has some fraying and a previous repair (shown), and the lining needs repaired at the armholes. Center vent with button closure. Measures:
Chest: 26 in,
Shoulders: 21 in,
Sleeve: 28.5 in,
Length 47.5 in

Asking $45
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/img0920pj.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img0921t.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/146/img0922qp.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/img0924co.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/img0923s.jpg/

2) Aquascutum raincoat. Fly front and belted, with center vent. Shell is "Aqua 5" waterproofed 60/40 cotton/poly blend. In very good condition, except for some surface soiling (example shown) that I assume will come out after spot cleaning. Measures:
Chest: 24.5 in,
Shoulders: 19 in,
Sleeves: 26.5 in,
Length: 44 in

Asking $40.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/img0928cd.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0930g.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img0931q.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img0932fc.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers 3/2 camelhair sack. SOLD

3) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts. Double-pleated. No stains or fraying that I could find. Waist measures 36 inches; outseam 19.5 inches.
Asking $15.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img0837c.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img0838ud.jpg/

4) Barbour sports hat. SOLD

5) Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.

Tagged 41R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
BOC: 30.25"
Trouser waist: 33"
Outseam: 41.5"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $30.
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/

6) Lands End 2B sportcoat. Made in USA of imported fabric: 52/48 silk/wool blend in a black/white pattern with red and blue overcheck. Darted, fully lined, single vent. Like new, with tag, worn only a few times.

Tagged 40R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 25" (+ 1")
BOC: 30"

Asking $20 shipped.
https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img0676u.jpg/https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img0675i.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0674.jpg/

7) Burgundy PTBs, in excellent condition, made in England by Cheaney (from their "Royal Tweed" line). Only very minor creasing on the uppers and light wear to the soles. Size is marked as 11, on last 44/B. Outsole measures 12.5" long and 4 3/8" wide.

Asking $35 shipped.
https://img190.imageshack.us/i/img0715k.jpg/https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img0716u.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0719ac.jpg/https://img231.imageshack.us/i/img0717ag.jpg/https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0718p.jpg/

8) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. On Hold

9) Johnston & Murphy split-toe blutchers. Some scuffs and scratches to the uppers; only light wear to the soles. Size 8.5 D.

Asking $25 shipped.
https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img0720e.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img0721k.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0723ea.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0722myv.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

I ran across three Huntington 3/2 sack suits today, tagged 44R. One is a charcoal grey flannel, one a light grey POW and the third a charcoal grey pinstripe. I didn't pick them up but could go back and get them if anyone is interested. The condition seemed good on all of them. Would probably cost you about $40 per suit shipped. If you're interested, send me your measurements and I'll double check them before purchasing.


----------



## TDI GUY

tonylumpkin said:


> I ran across three Huntington 3/2 sack suits today, tagged 44R. One is a charcoal grey flannel, one a light grey POW and the third a charcoal grey pinstripe. I didn't pick them up but could go back and get them if anyone is interested. The condition seemed good on all of them. Would probably cost you about $40 per suit shipped. If you're interested, send me your measurements and I'll double check them before purchasing.


This is very generous. I hope someone takes him up on this offer.


----------



## zbix

*Drops*

1) BB Brown Herringbone Tweed ~42L - $50

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 19" Shoulder | 32.25" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/bbtweedsc5.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/bbtweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/200/bbtweedsc2.jpg/

2) Corbin Sack Grey Herringbone Tweed ~42L - $45

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/corbintweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/corbintweedsc4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/corbintweedsc2.jpg/

3) Wool Corbin Trousers - $28

20" Waist | 29" Inseam | 40" Outseam

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/corbinpants1.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/corbinpants2.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/corbinpants4.jpg/

4) Southwick Sack Suit ~39 (marked 41R) - $65

21" P2P | 23.75" Sleeve | 17.5" Shoulder | 30.5" Length
17" Waist | 28" Inseam | 2" Cuff | 1.5" on inside in addition to cuff.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/southwicksacksuit6.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/southwicksacksuit9.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/southwicksacksuit5.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/southwicksacksuit2.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL REMAINING BOWS NOW $6 EACH!*



TweedyDon said:


> *BOWTIES!*
> 
> *I have several adjustable silk bowties to pass along today!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at (low) cost. *
> 
> *OFFERS VERY WELCOME, especially for two or more bows!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Bolgheri silk. Slightly loose adjustment hook--very easy fix if you care! $8
> 2) Unknown maker. Lovely thick dove-grey silk. $9
> 3) Addison on Madison. Handmade silk. $8
> 4) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $9
> 5) Paul Stuart. Silk. SOLD
> 6) Unknown maker. Silk. $9
> 7) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $9


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*



TweedyDon said:


> *This is the classic canvas satchel from Land's End! Several people have asked in previous threads about where to find one of these--and here one is, so grab it while you can!*
> 
> Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK zipper.
> 
> As with many classic tradly items, this bag is *NO LONGER MADE*; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!
> 
> This bag is in excellent condition, having been hardly used. It does lack its original strap, though--but how often would you have used that anyway?
> 
> Asking just *$39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets and suit!*



TweedyDon said:


> *1) STUNNING Handtailored Primo Italian jacket in Loro Piana cashmere/linen blend Canvassed*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking
> 
> just *$35, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Made in Italy silk/linen/wool mini-houndstooth by Ralph Lauren Polo Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *9) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*
> 
> Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$20 or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit
> 
> This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.
> 
> Asking *$30, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drop!



TweedyDon said:


> *ALL ITEMS FROM THE SUMMER TRAD THREAD ARE NOW CLAIMED, EXCEPT:*
> 
> *I'm going to be away from Internet access until July 20th, but I'll respond to all PMs then! And I'll also be listing a slew of beautiful jackets.... *
> 
> *3) 11C Allen Edmonds Devonshire loafers *
> 
> A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers.
> 
> NOW Asking*$28, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TIEFEST 2011!*
> 
> * FREE HERMES TIES! The first two chaps to acquire $50 of ties from me will each receive a FREE HERMES TIE!*
> 
> *I'm listing a slew of ties today, including Brioni, Gucci, Langrock, Brooks, Loewe, The English Shop of Princeton, and more! *
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping (likely just an extra $2 or so) at cost.
> 
> *All ties are silk and in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
> *1) FREE HERMES TIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Each of these ties is free with $60 of other ties from me! *​
> There is, however, a slight catch.... I thought that these ties were in Very Good condition, but when the light struck them at an angle when I was looking at them sideways from above I noticed the very faint ghost of an old stain on the front of each. This can't be seen at all EXCEPT from above at an angle and when the light is in the right place, and so these ties are completely wearable unless you happen to have people standing over you on ladders all the time staring at your ties. Or you're a midget whose ties are constantly stared at my your co-workers. But, I do need to mention this flaw..... and so these ties are *FREE!*
> 
> *2) Group 2: Regimentals*
> 
> *All these ties were previously listed, and so appear here with price drops. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Unknown maker; no keeper. Very Good condition. $9 > 7
> b) Stefano Ricci. $13 > 10
> c) Land's End Charter Club. SOLD
> d) Lanvin. Excellent condition. SOLD
> e) Liberty of London Argyle and Sutherland regimental. The trad. classic! SOLD
> f) Faconnable, West Surrey Regiment regimental. Made in France (who were no doubt defeated by the West Surreys at some point!  ) Lovely and classic regimental! $14 > 12
> 
> *3) GROUP 3: Regimentals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Taylor Ltd. for The English Shop of Princeton. Small tag on thin blade off on one side. Very Good condition. $14 > 12
> b) The English Shop of Princeton. Good/Very Good condition. $14 > 12
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. SOLD
> d) Unknown maker, possibly Brooks with a replaced keeper. Very Good condition as a result. SOLD
> e) NOS Brooks Makers with original pricetag still attached! Lovely tie! SOLD
> 
> *4) Group 4: Plain and Patterned*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Harrods of London. Thick, luxurious silk. $16 > 15
> b) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. Pure linen. Very Good condition.SOLD
> c) Club Room silk. $14 > 12
> d) JAB. Don't be fooled--this is a lovely, lovely silk knit! Made in Italy. SOLD
> e) 1950s/1960s patterned tie. In excellent condition! Silk. SOLD
> 
> *5) GROUP 5: Patterns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Club Room. Thick, luxurious silk--feels almost like wool! Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just $12 > 10
> b) 4 in hand. Thick, luxurious silk. $14 > 12
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. Balloons! $14 > 12
> d) Lord & Taylor. Propellers? Snaffle bits? No idea! $14 > 12
> e) Ibbas, from Italy. BEAUTIFUL tie! $18 > 15`
> 
> *6) GROUP 6: Emblematics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Lighthouses. Polyester. Great for summer! $8 > 6
> b) New York PGA. Silk. $14 > 10
> c) Scales of Justice by Cape Cod neckwear. No fabric listed, but probably silk. Small pull on front, as shown. Very Good condition. $14
> d) Shepard & Woodward of Oxford. I believe that this is possibly a college emblem, since their one of the main suppliers of academic regalia? Poly. $12 > 10
> e) University of Virginia Alumni Association. Very minor pull in the knot area, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. All silk. SOLD
> 
> *Group 7: Patterns and Paisleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Hardy Amies. $14 > 12
> b) Robert Talbott, for The English Shop. $12 > 10
> c) Rooster. Silk printed in England. A lovely tie! $15 > 12
> d) Unknown maker; lovely silk purple paisley. $12 > 10
> e) Liberty of London. Wool challis; very small hole in front. SOLD
> 
> *8) Group 8: Exotica!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Langrock--lovely nubby silk from the premier Ivy store in Princeton! This is in Very Good condition, and has a wonderful texture. Made in England. Asking just SOLD
> b) Loewe bulls. Lovely and luxurious! Made in Spain. From one of Europe's first-rate leatherworks! SOLD
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. $14 > 12
> d) Gucci; a rare subtle and wearable Gucci tie! In Very Good condition, simply as it's older. $20 > 16
> e) Brioni. In Very Good condition as it's older and has a faded label. Hence just $20 > 16
> 
> *9) GROUP 9: Varia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Talbott boys tie. SOLD, or FREE with two other ties!
> b) SAKS Fifth tie. Lovely! *$14 > 12*
> c) Mansure & Prettyman. Handblocked wool challis from England. Beautiful! $20 > 18
> d) Wool knit. Great for summer! NOT CASHMERE! Could use a dry clean as it's a bit rumpled and dusty from storage, hence just $8 > 7.
> 
> *GROUP 10: Trad Summer Ties*
> 
> These have been previously posted, and so appear here with prices drops on all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! XL. All silk, and made in the USA. SOLD
> b) Liberty of London Archival peacock print. All cotton; made in USA. A perfect summer tie! $9 > 7
> c) Liberty of London all-cotton handmade Indian seersucker-y tie in an unusual and classic pattern. Wonderful texture, and excellent condition! SOLD
> d) Lanvin of Paris. All-silk seersucker-y tie. Made in Italy, Excellent condition, and beautiful texture! A really gorgeous tie. SOLD
> e) Rooster all-cotton handmade in India madras tie. Beautiful!SOLD


----------



## TheWGP

Still available with drops!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

4) Vineyard Vines polo, size XL.[/B] Some "fold mark" on collar but still wearable. $20>15>*$12 shipped.*



*6) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, Mushroom. Tagged 37 in the M2P (pleated) fit.*
Measurements are as follows:
Waist 36" with 3 or 3.5" to let out
Inseam 34" with 1.5" cuffs and 1.25" turned up inside to let out
$25>20>*$17$ shipped.*

 

*7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, British Khaki. Tagged 38 in the M2P (pleated) fit.
*

Measurements are as follows:
Waist: 36" + 3" or 3.5" to let
Inseam: 30.5" + 1.5" cuffs + 1.5" turned up inside to let
These have a little start of a wear spot by the button but are otherwise in fine shape; hence they're discounted:

$19>15>*$12 shipped.*

  

The below items are NEW on 7/13:
8) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, Original Khaki color. Tagged 40 in the M2P pleated fit. Claimed!

*9) Brooks Brothers ss shirt, size L.* See photos for colors, easier than describing it!  This is vintage BB, Made in the USA of 100% cotton imported fabric - it does not SAY "indian madras" so I won't claim it, but it has that feel to it - very nice shirt! 25>*$22 shipped.*


----------



## a4audi08

4 Shirts. HUNTINGTON and BROOKS BROS. GREAT CONDITION. $16 EA SHIPPED.

1. BB 16X32 BD, original polo









2. BB 16X32 point non iron









3. HUNTINGTON BD 60/40 cotton poly 16X33









4. HUNTINGTON BD EGYPTIAN COTTON 16x33


----------



## hbcomb1

*Brooks Brothers SS Madras Shirts (Medium Slim Fit)*

Both of these madras shirts are Brooks Brothers medium, slim fit. Button down collar. Excellent condition. Each is $17.50 shipping CONUS or $30.00 shipped CONUS for the pair.










UPDATE: Navy/Red shirt is SOLD.


----------



## JCrewfan

^^^ PM sent about the one on the left.


----------



## andcounting

Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 
Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 > 45 shipped.



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 shipped.*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140 SHIPPED*


----------



## closerlook

drops

Brooks Brothers Thompson Fit Khakis, Lot of 2 (one is claimed)
each is cuffed and with pleats
$40 for both


















Jos A Bank
Linen and Cotton Houndstooth Trouser
These have never been worn
From the days when JAB was made in the USA
cuffed and with pleats
32/32
$35 Shipped >> $30 Shipped

















please PM with interest


----------



## TweedyDon

If anyone has or finds any good condition flat-front khakis in either 34/34 or 34/36, please let me know!


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Allen Edmonds Walden - 9D*

Allen Edmonds Walden - Size 9D - Burgundy Leather

Hand-sewn pinch penny loafer features Poron comfort forepart. Leather upper with full leather lining. Leather sole and custom heel.



Leather upper, lining and sole.
By Allen Edmonds; made in the USA.
These shoes have been worn one time and are in excellent condition. Shoes bags and box included. 

Retail is $225. My price is $125


----------



## Cardinals5

*Drops*

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack blazer. Light weight worsted wool - not quite tropical wool, but light. Standard features - natural shoulders, sack front, 3/2 roll, patch hip pockets, hook vent, lapped back and sleeve seams, 1/2 lined, etc. Very good to excellent condition, except the vent lining needs to be retacked.

No tagged size, but about a 44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24 3/4
BOC: 30 1/4

Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Oxxford 2B sack tweed sport coat. Sack front, 2B, single vent, 3/8 lined, moderate shoulders, fully canvassed. Very good to excellent condition.

Tagged: 43R
Chest; 46
Waist: 44
Shoulders: 18 3/4
Sleeves: 24 3/4
BOC: 30 1/4

Price: $53.00<<60.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Allen Edmonds Bradley split toe bluchers. Full grain calf in chili. Moderate wear - no significant scuffs on the uppers, outsoles in very good condition, minor wear on heels.

Tagged: 11D
Outsole length: 12 13/16"
Outsole width: 4 5/16"
Insole length: 11 3/4"

Price: $40.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## jimmyfingers

First post on the trad exchange.
Polo Ralph Lauren "Blake" 2 ply cotton size large. Virtually unworn. These were given as a gift, but are too big for me. Both have been dry cleaned. 
Light blue w/ yellow pony
p2p 26
Collar Seam to Hem is 33




Next up is the Polo Ralph Lauren Blake 2 ply cotton size L Virtually unworn- Tan w/ blue horse
p2p is 26


Both these shirts have a very nice feel to the fabric. I would like 18 a piece for them or both for 30.

I also have a Grosgrain belt Navy with a green stripe NWT Measures 42 from tip of prong (D Rings) 18 dollars


Be easy on me as this is my first sale post! Any questions, please feel free to ask


----------



## jimmyfingers

*Banana Republic Dress Pants J Press and Brooks Brothers*

All of these pants are virtually unworn. I lost weight and now wear a 31. My loss if your gain literally. I would say NWOT, but they have been sitting in my closet for a year. These pants all measure 33/32 and are flat front

All pants are 20 dollars.

Black 100% wool dress pants 33/32

Navy 100% wool dress pants with grey and blue pinstripes

Navy 100% wool dress pants with grey pinstripes

Brown w/ pinstripes 100% wool dress pants

Charcoal Dress Pants 100% wool

Casual Pants 100% Cottton

J Press Oxford 7/10 Ecru Color 17/33 $12

Brooks Brothers Oxford Made is USA 16.5/32 7/10 $12


----------



## rabidawg

Paring down my watch collection. Posted exclusively here until this evening, and then I'll also be posting them over on the Other Forum.

*Seiko 5 automatic with black face and NATO strap*

Time/day/date display. Stainless case. Case diameter: 37 mm. Case thickness: 13 mm. Luminous hands. 100M water resistant. Watch is in excellent condition. 21-jewel automatic movement with exhibition back. Absolute classic design, and a great way to get your feet wet in the world of automatic-movement watches. Comes with shown NATO strap (strap in good used condition), original box/papers, and original band buckle (to use with certain leather and nylon bands). Uses 18mm bands.

*$SOLD shipped CONUS*

        

*Timex quartz with blue face and new leather band*

Time/date display with Indiglo. 30M water resistant. Watch is in excellent condition. Quartz movement. Comes with shown new brown leather band. Easily replaceable with any 18mm band. I purchased this one from the thrift exchange some time back, and am asking what I paid plus a few dollars for shipping.

*$SOLD shipped CONUS*

      

*Timex Easy Reader quartz with white face and two brand new Central Watch straps*

Time display. Water resistant. Watch is in good working condition, with a few scratches. See pics. Quartz movement. Comes with the two shown brand new Central Watch 18mm nylon straps. I've gotten more compliments on this understated watch than any other I wear, but I'm in simplification mode at the moment.

*$SOLD shipped CONUS
*


----------



## TweedyDon

Those are all great watches, at great prices!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates*

*Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
No visible flaws
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20 > $18 > $16> $14 > now $12*

*Ties - Lot 1 - *
*First tie is $10, $8 for additionals*










Lands End USA 3.25" *GONE*
Chipmunk Collies polyester 3.25"
Bert Pulitzer USA (loop detached) 3.25"
Pintail polyester "Procrastinator's Tie" *GONE*

*Ties - Lot 2 *
*First tie is $10, $8 for additionals* 









Ralph Lauren Polo Silk 3.5"
Brooks Makers Silk 3.25"
Paul Stuart (feels like wool, or wool-silk blend) 3.25"
J. Press Wool 3.25"

*Ties Group 3 *
*First tie is $10, $8 for additionals* 









Pendleton Wool 3.25"
Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3"
Lands End Silk Knit 2.5"

These are some ties I posted a while back that are still available...

*$7 each or $5 with any of the above ties.
* 
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25" 
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3" 
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy - BLACK 2.25"
 

*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack*









The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Jacket overall is in excellent condition...there is slight memory behind the rolled button.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 now $22*

*Brooks Brothers Brooksease Suit*
*-Two button front*
*-Flat front, cuffed trousers*
*-Charcoal pinstriped*
*-Great shape, no visible flaws* 
*







*
*  *
*Jacket is marked 42L*
*19.5" shoulders*
*24" sleeves +1" to let out*
*22" pit to pit*
*32.5 BOC*

*Trousers are 36" waist 30" inseam with 2" cuffs*

*Asking $50 > $45 > $40* 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

Updates and a bunch of new stuff. Lets get nuts.



CMDC said:


> Bill's M2 Khakis
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 28 x 30
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers pinpoint bd.
> Light red
> 16x34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers fun long sleeve gingham bd
> Size M
> 
> $24 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers short sleeve sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers short sleeve sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers gray candystripe pinpoint bd
> 15x35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis long sleeve sport shirt
> 
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn khaki wool trousers
> Light weight wool, definitely appropriate for warmer weather
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> 
> 38x30
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo RL navy blue flannel trousers
> Wool w/nylon. Heavier weight. Will be great for colder weather
> Flat front; no cuff
> 36x32
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## DFPyne

New Items & Drops

1. Brooks Brothers Special Order ~41R Charcoal Chalk Stripe 3Piece Suit
Jacket is 2 Button undarted with a hooked vent, quarterlined and 2 button sleeves. Pants are flat front with belt catcher, watchpocket and suspender buttons.
[$100 Shipped]
Jacket:
Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 30"
Vest:
Length: 22"
Pants:
Waist:18" x2
Inseam: 27" + 1.75" Cuff + 1.5 Excess


































1. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$12 Each]
1) Bull & Bear Tie Made Expressly For The N.Y. Stock Exchange - 100%Polyester - 3.25"

2) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"

3) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"

4) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 

5) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"
 
6) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"

7) Unlabeled Mackinac Island Michelle's Gifts Horse and Buggy Tie -100%Polyester - 3.5"

8) Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

9) Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"

10) Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

11) Brooks Brothers Blue with Red Sailing Ship Wheels - 100% Silk - 3.5"

12) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)

13) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 


Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$12 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"

2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"

3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


2. 8.5D Bass Weejuns Made in the USA Tassel Loafers.
Brand New Never Worn.
[$45 Shipped]

















3. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$40 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

Offes Enouraged


----------



## rabidawg

TweedyDon said:


> Those are all great watches, at great prices!


Thanks for the endorsement, TweedyDon. They went quickly, all to good new homes where I'm certain they'll receive the love and attention they deserve.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have a pair of these same Polo wide wale cords in my size and they get a lot of wear in the winter.
Even though they're out of season, I saw this pair and thought someone might be interested.

38/30, flat front, wide wale, dark brown, recent pair in good condition, $25 shipped/offers


----------



## andcounting

Updates and drops



andcounting said:


> Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA
> 
> 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 45 > 42 > 40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me. Tagged 42r.
> 
> Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 52 > 48 > 45 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a little more seasonal.
> Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).
> 
> Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> 48 > 45 > 40 > 38 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few ties.
> 
> Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*
> 
> Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*
> 
> Tie - J Crew
> 
> *12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
> 80 > 78 > 70 shipped.*
> 
> Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside).
> *80 shipped.*
> 
> Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140 SHIPPED*


----------



## a4audi08

$15 ea shipped CONUS

1. 15.5X33 slim fit









2. 16.5X34 BD









3. 16.5X35 Sz L BD









4. 16X34 Slim fit non iron


----------



## brantley11

a4audi08 said:


> $15 ea shipped CONUS
> 
> 1. 15.5X33 slim fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 16.5X34 BD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 16.5X35 Sz L BD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 16X34 Slim fit non iron


PM on #4 above. Your box is full. Send me a pm, please.


----------



## Geoff Gander

*FS: Orvis casual checked shirt (base colour light yellow - size L)*

Hi folks,

Up for grabs is an Orvis casual button down shirt, made in Hong Kong. Tip-top condition, from a smoke-free home. Base colour is pale yellow, with windowpane check pattern in green, pink, red, and light blue.

*$40 shipped* CONUS and Canada.










Geoff


----------



## CMDC

Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 Harris Tweed Sack
Brown and Black herringbone
2 patch pockets

Has the interesting feature of the swelled sleeve seam that was discussed at one point here on the forum.

There is an easily repairable tear in the lining of the right arm hole (pictured)

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 31.5

$38 conus


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> DROPS!
> 
> Jcrew Dense as Hell 100percent wool Shawl Cardigan
> Tagged M, is more like S
> 
> Raglan sleeve: 28in from neck to end of cuff
> 21.5in chest
> 25 in length
> 
> Grey/Green Fleck with black trim
> $50 Shipped >> $45 >> $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties
> $30 Each - 2 for $55 >> EDES ARE CLAIMED
> ALL THE REST ARE NOW $22 or two for $40
> Liberty; Ede and Ravenscroft; Ede and Ravenscroft; Alyn awesome 15 Love Tennis Tie; Wool - Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic GANT 3/2 Sack suit
> 
> measurements on the gant sack:
> 
> 18in shoulders
> 22in chest
> 30.5 in length from boc
> sleeve 24in+2in
> 
> pants:
> length 29in + 2.5
> 35.5 -36 in waist (can be taken in)
> 
> 2 button sleeve
> $70 Shipped >> $60 Shipped>> $33 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Corbin 3/2 Sack suit
> CLAIMED
> 
> Hunters Haig 2-b SACK coat
> around a 42 R
> Check out the buttons
> $45 Shipped >> JUST $25 SHIPPED!!
> 
> shoulders 19in
> chest 22in
> sleeve 24.5in +2in
> length boc 31in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew Houndstooth Tweed Pants
> 33/30
> $45 Shipped $40 Shipped>> $30 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew standard Khakis
> 34/30
> a staple
> $35 Shipped >> $30 Shipped >> $20 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel Jeans
> 31/30
> $60 Shipped >> $55 Shipped >>$30 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean Norwegian
> size L
> CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Lacoste Cardigan
> sz L
> 
> $45 Shipped >> $30 shipped >>$20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winslowe and Kirk of London for BOYDS
> Royal Blue Blazer
> Very sharp
> ca. 39S
> 
> 20.75 in chest
> 18 shoulders
> 22 +2 sleeve
> 29 length
> 
> no vent
> brass buttons
> 
> $50 Shipped >> $45 shipped >> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Shirt
> 15.5 X 33
> Traditional Fit
> Very nice condition
> 
> $26 shipped >> $23 Shipped >> $18 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL Custom Fit Polo
> Size Small
> Wore it once.
> 
> $26 shipped >> $22 Shipped >> $15 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAKS FiFTH AVE
> 14.5X32
> Very nice condition
> 
> $26 shipped >> $23 shipped >> $15 Shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Further price drop--now just $29 or offer, shipped in CONUS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *This is the classic canvas satchel from Land's End! Several people have asked in previous threads about where to find one of these--and here one is, so grab it while you can!*
> 
> Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK zipper.
> 
> As with many classic tradly items, this bag is *NO LONGER MADE*; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!
> 
> This bag is in excellent condition, having been hardly used. It does lack its original strap, though--but how often would you have used that anyway?
> 
> Asking just *$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

PRICE DROPS!



TweedyDon said:


> *1) STUNNING Handtailored Primo Italian jacket in Loro Piana cashmere/linen blend Canvassed*
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking
> 
> just *$29, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Made in Italy silk/linen/wool mini-houndstooth by Ralph Lauren Polo Canvassed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *9) Lanvin Summer Blazer Canvassed*
> 
> Featuring patch pockets and the classic Lanvin brass buttons this also has a lot of pick stitching on the lapels and pockets, a full lining featuring the Lanvin logo, and a single vent. It's also half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. It does have some pinpricks in the lining (literally pinpricks, from pins!) but otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$20 or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit
> 
> This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.
> 
> Asking *$28, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL BOWS NOW JUST $5 EACH, or $18 the LOT!* 



TweedyDon said:


> *BOWTIES!*
> 
> *I have several adjustable silk bowties to pass along today!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS and Canada; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at (low) cost. *
> 
> *OFFERS VERY WELCOME, especially for two or more bows!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Bolgheri silk. Slightly loose adjustment hook--very easy fix if you care! $5
> 2) Unknown maker. Lovely thick dove-grey silk. SOLD
> 3) Addison on Madison. Handmade silk. $5
> 4) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $5
> 5) Paul Stuart. Silk. SOLD
> 6) Unknown maker. Silk. $5
> 7) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $5


----------



## CMDC

Cable Car Clothiers tweed sack sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE HERMES TIES--Plus more price drops on remaining items!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TIEFEST 2011!*
> 
> * FREE HERMES TIES! The first two chaps to acquire $30 of ties from me will each receive a FREE HERMES TIE!*
> 
> *I'm listing a slew of ties today, including Brioni, Gucci, Langrock, Brooks, Loewe, The English Shop of Princeton, and more! *
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping (likely just an extra $2 or so) at cost.
> 
> *All ties are silk and in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
> *1) FREE HERMES TIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Each of these ties is free with $60 of other ties from me! *​
> There is, however, a slight catch.... I thought that these ties were in Very Good condition, but when the light struck them at an angle when I was looking at them sideways from above I noticed the very faint ghost of an old stain on the front of each. This can't be seen at all EXCEPT from above at an angle and when the light is in the right place, and so these ties are completely wearable unless you happen to have people standing over you on ladders all the time staring at your ties. Or you're a midget whose ties are constantly stared at my your co-workers. But, I do need to mention this flaw..... and so these ties are *FREE!*
> 
> *2) Group 2: Regimentals*
> 
> *All these ties were previously listed, and so appear here with price drops. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Unknown maker; no keeper. Very Good condition. $7
> b) Stefano Ricci. $10
> c) Land's End Charter Club. SOLD
> d) Lanvin. Excellent condition. $10
> e) Liberty of London Argyle and Sutherland regimental. The trad. classic! $10
> f) Faconnable, West Surrey Regiment regimental. Made in France (who were no doubt defeated by the West Surreys at some point!  ) Lovely and classic regimental! $10
> 
> *3) GROUP 3: Regimentals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Taylor Ltd. for The English Shop of Princeton. Small tag on thin blade off on one side. Very Good condition. $10
> b) The English Shop of Princeton. Good/Very Good condition. $10
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. SOLD
> d) Unknown maker, possibly Brooks with a replaced keeper. Very Good condition as a result. SOLD
> e) NOS Brooks Makers with original pricetag still attached! Lovely tie! SOLD
> 
> *4) Group 4: Plain and Patterned*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Harrods of London. Thick, luxurious silk. $12
> b) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. Pure linen. Very Good condition. SOLD
> c) Club Room silk. SOLD
> d) JAB. Don't be fooled--this is a lovely, lovely silk knit! Made in Italy. SOLD
> e) 1950s/1960s patterned tie. In excellent condition! Silk. SOLD
> 
> *5) GROUP 5: Patterns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Club Room. Thick, luxurious silk--feels almost like wool! Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just SOLD
> b) 4 in hand. Thick, luxurious silk. SOLD
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. Balloons! $10
> d) Lord & Taylor. Propellers? Snaffle bits? No idea! $10
> e) Ibbas, from Italy. BEAUTIFUL tie! $9`
> 
> *6) GROUP 6: Emblematics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Lighthouses. Polyester. Great for summer!$6
> b) New York PGA. Silk. $8
> c) Scales of Justice by Cape Cod neckwear. No fabric listed, but probably silk. Small pull on front, as shown. Very Good condition. $10
> d) Shepard & Woodward of Oxford. I believe that this is possibly a college emblem, since their one of the main suppliers of academic regalia? Poly. $8
> e) University of Virginia Alumni Association. Very minor pull in the knot area, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. All silk. SOLD
> 
> *Group 7: Patterns and Paisleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Hardy Amies. $9
> b) Robert Talbott, for The English Shop. $8
> c) Rooster. Silk printed in England. A lovely tie! $9
> d) Unknown maker; lovely silk purple paisley. $9
> e) Liberty of London. Wool challis; very small hole in front. SOLD
> 
> *8) Group 8: Exotica!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Langrock--lovely nubby silk from the premier Ivy store in Princeton! This is in Very Good condition, and has a wonderful texture. Made in England. Asking just SOLD
> b) Loewe bulls. Lovely and luxurious! Made in Spain. From one of Europe's first-rate leatherworks! SOLD
> c) Brooks Brothers Makers. $10
> d) Gucci; a rare subtle and wearable Gucci tie! In Very Good condition, simply as it's older. $12
> e) Brioni. In Very Good condition as it's older and has a faded label. Hence just $12
> 
> *9) GROUP 9: Varia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Talbott boys tie. CLAIMED, or FREE with two other ties!
> b) SAKS Fifth tie. Lovely! $10
> c) Mansure & Prettyman. Handblocked wool challis from England. Beautiful! $15
> d) Wool knit. Great for summer! NOT CASHMERE! Could use a dry clean as it's a bit rumpled and dusty from storage, hence just SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 10: Trad Summer Ties*
> 
> These have been previously posted, and so appear here with prices drops on all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) JAB whales emblematic. A preppy summer classic! XL. All silk, and made in the USA. SOLD
> b) Liberty of London Archival peacock print. All cotton; made in USA. A perfect summer tie! $7
> c) Liberty of London all-cotton handmade Indian seersucker-y tie in an unusual and classic pattern. Wonderful texture, and excellent condition! SOLD
> d) Lanvin of Paris. All-silk seersucker-y tie. Made in Italy, Excellent condition, and beautiful texture! A really gorgeous tie. SOLD
> e) Rooster all-cotton handmade in India madras tie. Beautiful!SOLD


----------



## a4audi08

a4audi08 said:


> 4 Shirts. HUNTINGTON and BROOKS BROS. GREAT CONDITION. $16 EA SHIPPED.
> 
> 1. BB 16X32 BD, original polo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. BB 16X32 point non iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. HUNTINGTON BD EGYPTIAN COTTON 16x33


open to offers on these. that huntington is a classic, cant believe no one has picked it up yet


----------



## rabidawg

_Posted here exclusively for the time being. Will likely also post on the Other Forum tomorrow evening._

*18mm Central Watch and Otto Frei Ribbon Straps*

After my recent watch simplification, I have four leftover 18mm ribbon bands and no 18mm watches. So, the four are for sale here. Three are from Central Watch (blue/white; navy/green; navy/yellow), and one is from Otto Frei (red/white/blue). All have silver-tone buckles, except the navy/yellow Central strap, which has a gold-tone buckle. All except the blue/white are new or worn once, and the blue/white is in good used (and just-washed) condition.

*$SOLD shipped CONUS*

  

*Vintage Ray-Ban Aviators*

These are one-owner (or, at least, one-family) sunglasses that were purchased circa 1990. Made by in the USA by Bausch & Lomb, from before the Luxottica buyout. Size 58-14-135 mm.

History: My older sister's boyfriend bought them for her. She did not care for them, so shortly thereafter she gave them to me. Young lad that I was, I wore them a while before realizing they were too large for my face and the wrong design for my face shape. So I put them back in their case, put the case in a box, and they've essentially been there since. I just pulled them out the other day, tried them on, and they still don't fit.

In good shape overall. Some small lens scratches and some patina on the frames, the latter of which seems to be slightly exaggerated in the photos. The case has my last name in Sharpie on the back, although it is faint and I've mostly removed it with rubbing alcohol.

*$SOLD shipped CONUS*


----------



## a4audi08

really cool electronic motif novelty print tie by kaye leigh.

perfect if you work for a defense contractor, pentagon, cia or nsa 

https://i56.tinypic.com/2w3b8zl.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/34dgys0.jpg


----------



## a4audi08

If anyone is interested, a local thrift store has what is probably one of the most extensive collection of what seems to be brand new joseph a banks dress shirts and light sweaters. My guess is that they are straight from the store or an outlet. Some of them have the inner tags removed. I know JAB isn't a trad favorite around here but if you need some nice workhorse dress shirts (many of them are from their Traveler collection which I find quite nice), let me know and I will upload pics of what I find later on. There are a lot of white shirts from what I remember but also some really beautiful blues/stripes/checks etc.


----------



## a4audi08

A couple of really nice jackets, BB khakis, BB golden fleece charcoal wool pants. Let's say $35 for jackets, $25 for pants but accepting offers on everything.

1) BB glenplaid camelhair 3/2. fully lined.
chest: 23" P2P
length from top of collar: 32.5" 
sleeves: 23.5" + 2"
shoulders: 20"
https://i51.tinypic.com/2r4ty8o.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/155q42w.jpg

2) Southwick 2B
chest: 23" 
length: 32.5"
sleeves: 24.25" + 2
shoulders: 19.5
https://i53.tinypic.com/swg5xh.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/10xsyte.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2ih85dg.jpg

3) Wool/Cashmere blend 2B
chest: 21.5"
length: 30"
sleeves: 24" + 2
shoulders: 18.5
https://i52.tinypic.com/29qcm55.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/drdpcl.jpg

4) BB Advantage Khakis
Waist: 36" + 1"
Inseam: 34" + 1"
cuffs: 1.5" 
https://i52.tinypic.com/raazc9.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/66dyzd.jpg

5) BB Golden Fleece charcoal Wool pants
Waist: 40" + 3" 
Inseam: 30" + 1.5"
1.75" cuffs 
https://i53.tinypic.com/zmk1np.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/ofpjyu.jpg


----------



## Andy Roo

Drops and updates.



Andy Roo said:


> 1) J. Crew long-sleeved madras shirt with chambray trim. Excellent condition. Size medium. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Pendleton tweed baracuta style jacket with Thinsulate lining. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Size medium. $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Tweed jacket, "University Styled for Jack Henry, Country Club Plaza, Kansas City". 3/2 sack, narrow lapels, partially lined, natural shoulders. Tag in pocket reads Jan 24, 1962. Excellent condition. About a 40R, I'd say. $35
> 
> Length 30" from bottom of collar
> Sleeves 24.5"
> Shoulders 18"
> Chest 21.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Lilly Pulitzer lime green blazer, two-button sack with brass buttons, natural shoulders. Feels like a linen-cotton blend. About a 39R. $25
> 
> Length 30.5" from bottom of collar
> Sleeves 24.5"
> Shoulders 17"
> Chest 21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Bass Weejuns black penny loafers, made in USA. Size 9.5D. Very good condition. $20


----------



## CMDC

Dexter made in USA burgundy longwings in calf
These have had minimal wear--heels have had plastic guards since their first wear

10.5D

$40 conus


----------



## justuhgeek

First is a pair of NOS Florsheim Imperial size 10C. These shoes come with the original shoebox, which is pretty beaten up. Not much else to say about these at all, so I'll let the pictures do the talking. Price is $225 shipped CONUS OBO. Let me know if you need shipping outside of CONUS.










Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7
Pic 8
Pic 9
Pic 10
Pic 11

Here is a pair of NOS Hanover L.B. Sheppard longwingssize 10.5C. They look like they have only been tried on. The leather soles are untouched and feature the V-cleats, which are only found in older Hanovers. The left leather heel insert is missing(see pictures), but can easily be replaced by yourself or an experienced cobbler for very cheap. Also, there is some residue around the eyelets of the shoes. I am asking for $145 shipped CONUS OBO. Let me know if you need shipping outside of CONUS.










Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7
Pic 8
Pic 9
Pic 10
Pic 11

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jfkemd

*Brooks Brothers OCBD
15.5-32*
excellent condition
unlined collar 
$20 shipped CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

I believe I've seen a member here show interest in any 52 XL suits we might come across. It could have been over at the other forum, so I'll post there as well.

I spotted a fairly recent navy pinstripe Hickey-Freeman, Madison model, two button, darted. It looked to be in good condition and I believe they were asking $24.99 for it. If anyone's interested let me know and I'll proxy for costs and a small fee.


----------



## frosejr

tonylumpkin said:


> I believe I've seen a member here show interest in any 52 XL suits we might come across.


That was me. I can use most any 52L or 52XL stuff. I sent a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Pink and Green

*Tiny Trads and Kids Take Note!*

OK, be gentle, this is my first sale post! All items are like new if not brand new, and you'd never know these weren't straight from the store.

*Land's End Tailored Fit Khakis, Nantucket Red color. 31 x 30*, cuffed (of course!). I can take actual measurements of the inseam, but 30 is what I specified. *$20*










*Land's End Tailored Fit Khakis 32 x 30* Cuffed. Nice trim fit. *$20* shipped.









*Kid's Polo Shorts* (2 lot) Tagged a size 12 (presuming this is boys size - I have girls at home and they are not this big yet). Seersucker and Khaki, great for the next month or so. *$25 for both shipped.*



































*Polo Tennis Shorts*, Size Medium (30-34?) Some of the best I've owned. Super light weight (poly of course), but plenty of room for tennis balls in the pockets, everything is mesh inside and there's some "breathable panels" which keep you cool. Amazing shorts. The horrendous state of my tennis game is why I'm selling. Worn twice in the last two years.* $35 shipped.*


----------



## CMDC

DROPSIES



CMDC said:


> Updates and a bunch of new stuff. Lets get nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill's M2 Khakis
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 28 x 30
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers pinpoint bd.
> Light red
> 16x34
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers short sleeve sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers short sleeve sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers gray candystripe pinpoint bd
> 15x35
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis long sleeve sport shirt
> 
> Size XL
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn khaki wool trousers
> Light weight wool, definitely appropriate for warmer weather
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> 
> 38x30
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo RL navy blue flannel trousers
> Wool w/nylon. Heavier weight. Will be great for colder weather
> Flat front; no cuff
> 36x32
> 
> $20 conus
Click to expand...


----------



## rabidawg

*WTB*

I'm looking for grosgrain ribbon and NATO straps in *20mm*, if anyone has extras for sale. I'm particularly looking for black/gray, red/black, and navy/white.

Also, if anyone is interested in splitting an order of five straps from Central Watch, PM me. I only need two straps, as their 20mm selection is mediocre at best.


----------



## a4audi08

only $7 each. please mention july 29 knits in subject line of PM. thanks

1. charcoal woolen 2
2. cotton 2
3. SOLD
4. cotton 2
5. woolen 2









6. JAB 3.25
7. hortex irish tweed 3"
8. Millars, *CONNEMARA*  Made in Ireland









9. Brooks Bros wool/mohair 2
10. untagged wool 2
11. Brooks Bros wool/mohair/alpalca 2









12. wool 2.5
13. wool 1.75
14. wool 2
15. wool 2
16. cotton 2


----------



## a4audi08

would take $14 ea

red uni stripe BB slim fit 16.5X34/35









striped BB 15.5X32/33 original polo shirt


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets, 36-44! Including a Bespoke Sable-Mink-Cashmere-Wool mix, and a NOS DB tweed!*


*After a brief hiatus, I'm very pleased to be back--and with an awful lot of things to list, including a whole slew of lovely tweeds, which I'll likely be posting later next month, as we prepare for the Fall.*

But, for now, here are some rather nice mid-weight jackets--including some exotics!

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, _*LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!*_

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) UNWORN 36S DAKS Glen plaid mid- to lightweight tweed*

This is a lovely glen plaid in a hard-to-find smaller size! Although it does not have its original tags (and so does not qualify as being NOS) this jacket is clearly unworn, with its full, creamy-coloured, lining pristine and its two lower front pockets still basted tightly shut. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and it has a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $55, or offer.*

*Tagged a 35S, and seems to run true:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 1/4










    

*2) c. 44 Pal Zileri Loro Piana 100% Cashmere blazer*

*NOT in the slightest bit trad, and so this appears over in the Sales Forum! Please see it here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ana-100-Cashmere-blazer&p=1229493#post1229493

*3) 40 UNWORN Double-breasted tweed jacket, from James Drummond & Sons cloth!*

This is BEAUTIFUL! A rare and lovely double-breasted half-canvassed tweed cut from a lovely and versatile mini-houndstooth wool cloth by James Drummond & Sons, England, this has the sort of peak lapels that Prince Charles would kill for, were he ever to have to do something so vulgar to secure his desires from his tailor. This is half-lined, and is ventless, in Flusser-approved style.

While this lags its original tags and so is not NOS, it is very clearly unworn, with its two front pockets still basted tightly shut. As such, it's still in excellent condition. Frankly, you'll not likely to see something like this again soon, so if it's your size, snag it while you can!

Asking just *$50, or offer*.

*Tagged a size 40, and runs true:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/8










   

*4) Cricketeer Blazer, with patch pockets*

A lovely half-canvassed hopsack blazer with desirable patch pockets from one of the yeoman trad clothiers, Cricketeer, this is perfect for the summer, Fall, and Spring. Half-lined and with a single vent, this does have darts, but it's in excellent condition, was made in the USA, and has lovely natural shoulders...

Asking just *$35, or offer*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 7/8










    

*5) EXOTIC! Bespoke jacket made from English cloth that's a blend of SABLE, MINK, CASHMERE & WOOL! *

This is easily the most luxurious fabric I have ever come across! A beautiful blend of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool (although the exact proportions of each are not given), this wonderful bespoke jacket was made somewhere in Asia--any further information that anyone can give me about the label would be very welcome!

In addition to the quality of the cloth, the fabric is beautiful--please see my close-ups for some small indication of the lovely herringbone blue, black, and grey weave!

Although my ignorance prevents me from knowing more about the tailoring house that built this beauty, the quality of both the cloth and the work leads me to believe that it was a very, very good tailoring firm indeed. (I suspect that the odd Playboy" label is un-authorized, and intended to make this jacket appeal to Western-orientated clients.) This jacket is 3/4 canvassed and 3/4 lined, and comes with a single vent and patch pockets, although the shoulders are a tad more padded than the Ivy look would allow. (Not unuaully so for normal mainstream jackets, and an easy tailoring fix by your dry-cleaner alterations person if you'd like a more natural look.) It has a spare button on a "giraffe neck" holder behind one of the front buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a tiny, single-threadhead flaw in the weave, shown. But this does not appear to be a snag or pull, and can only really be seen if you're looking for it, and on close inspection.

It's hard to price something like this, but following my usual view that it's good to get beautiful items to chaps who might not otherwise have access to them, how about *just $95, or lower offer*? After all, how many times will you run across sable and mink in your jacket? 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## andcounting

Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 shipped










Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped










Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 shipped










Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 shipped.

 Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me. Tagged 42r.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 > 45 shipped. *PENDIND*



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 > 38 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 > 70 shipped.*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140 SHIPPED*


----------



## a4audi08

BB Supima cotton pants. Pleated (oh no!). $20

32/30 1.5" + in inseam w/ 1.75" cuffs
https://i52.tinypic.com/2a50l6c.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/2ntbk8i.jpg

BB shorts seersucker blue/white $18
34 waist
19" total length
8.5" drop
https://i55.tinypic.com/24opw8z.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/29p5lc6.jpg

BB short sleeve. $13

Minor imperfection that is really not noticeable unless mentioned.

16.5/17 neck
10.25" from shoulder seam to end of sleeve
32" total length from top of collar 
19" shoulder to shoulder
25" from pit to pit.

https://i55.tinypic.com/9gzq4y.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/34qmdr8.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/rjldp0.jpg (pic of small imperfection)


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
No visible flaws
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20 > $18 > $16> $14 > $12 > now $10*

*Ties - Lot 1 - *
*First tie is $9, $7 for additionals*










Lands End USA 3.25" *GONE*
Chipmunk Collies polyester 3.25"
Bert Pulitzer USA (loop detached) 3.25"
Pintail polyester "Procrastinator's Tie" *GONE*

*Ties - Lot 2 *
*First tie is $9, $7 for additionals* 









Ralph Lauren Polo Silk 3.5"
Brooks Makers Silk 3.25"
Paul Stuart (feels like wool, or wool-silk blend) 3.25"
J. Press Wool 3.25"

*Ties Group 3 *
*First tie is $9, $7 for additionals* 









Pendleton Wool 3.25"
Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3"
Lands End Silk Knit 2.5"

These are some ties I posted a while back that are still available...

*$6 each or $5 with any of the above ties.
* 
Set #1 -- All Made in USA and silk.
a) Talbot's 4"
b) Brooks Brothers 3.75" CLAIMED
c) Brooks Brothers 4" CLAIMED
d) Brooks Brothers 3.75"
e) Lands End 3.5"
 
Set #2 -- All Made in USA and silk unless otherwise noted
a) Woolen Made in Italy 2.25" 
b) Brooks Brothers 3.25" CLAIMED
c) Hanover 3" 
d) Gant 3.5" CLAIMED
e) Lands End Dog Emblematic 3.5" CLAIMED
f) Woolen Made in Italy - BLACK 2.25"
 

*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack*









The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Jacket overall is in excellent condition...there is slight memory behind the rolled button.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 > $22 > now $20*

*Brooks Brothers Brooksease Suit*
*-Two button front*
*-Flat front, cuffed trousers*
*-Charcoal pinstriped*
*-Great shape, no visible flaws* 
*







*
*  *
*Jacket is marked 42L*
*19.5" shoulders*
*24" sleeves +1" to let out*
*22" pit to pit*
*32.5 BOC*

*Trousers are 36" waist 30" inseam with 2" cuffs*

*Asking $50 > $45 > $40 > $35* 


OFFERS WELCOME ON ALL ITEMS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lands End Blue Chinos 36 x 29*
Uncuffed, flat front
 
*Asking $12*


----------



## TweedyDon

*A few more ties.... Including J. Press, Campagne, and H. P. Scott of Burlington Arcade!*

*I have a few more ties to pass alon*g.... *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS*, *and International inquiries are very welcome--**

and lower offers are VERY WELCOME, too, especially for two or more ties!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*










*NB: Individuals pictures are posted ABOVE the descriptions and prices.*

 

1) Brooks Brothers. Slightly rumpled from storage, otherwise excellent. $10

 

2) Gianni Campagna. An absolutely beautiful tie, of, I believe, very lightweight silk. Excellent condition. Campagna is one of _the_ top tailoring houses in Italy; more information about this firm can be found here:

https://www.forbes.com/forbes/2000/0124/6502171a.html

Asking just $25, or offer--which really is an absolute steal!

   

3) J. Press Burlington Knot regimental (Royal Air Force). This is slightly rumpled from storage, and has a tiny, tiny spot in the second from last white stripe, which I've tried to show. Hence, conservatively just Very Good condition, and so just $16.

4) H. P. Scott of Burlington Arcade, London W1. *SOLD*

 

5) Thai silk, for "Parsnip Hollow". A lovely textured tie! $10


----------



## DFPyne

New Items & Drops

1. J. Press Black with Orange Hippo (2 Available) 
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk 
[$30 Shipped] 


2. J. Press Hunter Green with Orange Hippo - 3" Wide
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk 
[$30 Shipped] 


3. J. Press Darker Hunter Green with Orange Hippo- 3" Wide
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk. A little staining near the knot
[$20 Shipped] 


4. J. Press Hunter Green Rowing Tie - 3.5" Wide
100% Silk - Made in England 
[$30 Shipped]


5. J. Press Darker Hunter Green Rowing Tie - 3.5" Wide
100% Silk - Made in Ireland 
[$30 Shipped]


6. J. Press Red Kitten Tie - 3.5" Wide
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk
[$30 Shipped]


7. Ben Silver Red U.S. Navy Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk 
[$30 Shipped]


8. Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide
[$20 Shipped]


9. Tully Tie Black Rowing Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide
[$20 Shipped]


10. Columbia University Waterbury Buttons
2 Chest Buttons, 6 Sleeve Buttons 
[$40 Shipped] 









11. Brooks Brothers Special Order ~41R Charcoal Chalk Stripe 3Piece Suit
Jacket is 2 Button undarted with a hooked vent, quarterlined and 2 button sleeves. Pants are flat front with belt catcher, watchpocket and suspender buttons.
[$100 Shipped]
Jacket:
Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 30"
Vest:
Length: 22"
Pants:
Waist:18" x2
Inseam: 27" + 1.75" Cuff + 1.5 Excess 

































12. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$12 Each]
1) Bull & Bear Tie Made Expressly For The N.Y. Stock Exchange - 100%Polyester - 3.25"

2) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"

3) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"

4) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 

5) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"
 
6) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"

7) Unlabeled Mackinac Island Michelle's Gifts Horse and Buggy Tie -100%Polyester - 3.5"

8) Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

9) Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"

10) Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

11) Brooks Brothers Blue with Red Sailing Ship Wheels - 100% Silk - 3.5"

12) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)

13) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 


Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$12 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"

2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"

3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


13. 8.5D Bass Weejuns Made in the USA Tassel Loafers.
Brand New Never Worn.
[$40 Shipped]

















14. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

Offes Enouraged


----------



## Geoff Gander

Please note price reduction.



Geoff Gander said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Up for grabs is an Orvis casual button down shirt, size L, made in Hong Kong. Tip-top condition, from a smoke-free home. Base colour is pale yellow, with windowpane check pattern in green, pink, red, and light blue.
> 
> *$35 shipped* CONUS and Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOW JUST $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS! *

*This is the classic canvas satchel from Land's End! Several people have asked in previous threads about where to find one of these--and here one is, so grab it while you can!* 

Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK zipper.

As with many classic tradly items, this bag is *NO LONGER MADE*; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!

This bag is in excellent condition, having been hardly used. It does lack its original strap, though--but how often would you have used that anyway?

Asking just *$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Unworn Sz 9 Bean Boots*

*Claimed!*

*These are clearly unworn*, and so are in excellent condition with absolutely no wear at all, inside or out. The only minor flaw is some very minor surface scuffing from storage on one side of one boot, as shown.

These are a size 9, and so should fit either a trad with a size 9 shoe with heavyweight socks, or a size 10 shoes with light or midweight socks. My advice would be to pick these up (quickly!  ) if you're a size 10, as I've found my size 10 Beans get far more use than my size 11s (I'm an 11), as if it's cold enough to need extra insulation I use my Sorels instead--the Bean isn't really a (very) cold weather boot.

How about *CLAIMED*?  As always, of course, offers are very welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## zightx

TweedyDon: Too bad they're size 9. If they were size 8 I would have bought these right away.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Rare and Beautiful Brooks Brothers double-breasted waistcoat/vest*

*CLAIMED* 

*Given its provenance, were this to be offered by one of the more old fashioned auction houses in England, it would be listed in the catalogue as "The Property of a Gentleman"!*

But, this aside, this really is a beautiful and rare waistcoat/vest. Although there's no fabric content listed, it appears to be made from dove-grey doeskin, and the two sets of buttons (all of which are there, and all firmly attached) appear to be made from mother of pearl. There is a back adjuster, and the stitching of the lining appears to have been done by hand. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

The lining does show the usual discolouration from age, and there's a small rust mark inside it from where a dry-cleaner's pin was left in for some time, but otherwise this is in excellent vintage condition. Given these flaws, though, I'd say that it's in Very Good condition overall. Definitely wearable, and _not_ a piece that needs to be curated!

This really is a beautiful waistcoat / vest, and if it fits you, grab it--when are you likely to get another chance at something like this?

*This is tagged a 39R*, is unaltered, and measures 19" wide, from armpit to armpit at the widest point, and 21" long, from top to bottom tailpeak.

Asking just *Claimed*, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Frankly, the buttons alone are worth this!  But, as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!


----------



## TweedyDon

zightx said:


> TweedyDon: Too bad they're size 9. If they were size 8 I would have bought these right away.


That's a pity--I'd have loved to have found them an exotic home in Sweden, full of Volvos and blondes!


----------



## jfkemd

*price drop*

*Price drop
$18 shipped*



jfkemd said:


> *Brooks Brothers OCBD
> 15.5-32*
> excellent condition
> unlined collar
> $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## CMDC

DROPPING



CMDC said:


> Dexter made in USA burgundy longwings in calf
> These have had minimal wear--heels have had plastic guards since their first wear
> 
> 10.5D
> 
> Now $35 conus


----------



## Trotsky1940

Allen Edmonds McAllisters in a 10c







$50 CONUS PM if interested! Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Two JPress suits. Both in excellent condition. No issues whatsoever on either.

$65 conus each; $110 conus for the pair

First up, charcoal 3/2 sack ropestripe flannel.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25
Length BoC: 31.5
Hook vent

Trousers: 37 x 30; Flat front, cuffed





































2 Button, darted, glenplaid w/red accent. The darts blend into the pattern making them less visible.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Hook vent

Trousers 37 x 30; flat front, cuffed


----------



## ArtVandalay

If anyone would like to purchase any of these items, please let me know tonight. Otherwise they will go up on Ebay this evening. As long as there are no bids on them, I'm glad to pull any of them off Ebay if a forumite is interested.

Ralph Lauren Polo custom fit size medium
 
21" PTP
24.5" BOC to front hem
27.5" BOC to back hem

$20 shipped CONUS

Allen Edmonds McCallister wingtips 13 D 
Excellent used condition. Soles have much life left in them.
   

$60 shipped CONUS

J Crew Emblematic shorts
35 waist, 8.5" inseam
 

Asking $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## chadn2000

Selling my Burberry Trench on EBAY:

Vintage and Authentic. Comes with a warmer weather liner. Let me know if you want to see more pics (there are a few additional ones on EBay too). If you make me a good offer, I will take the listing down.

Chad


----------



## Christophe

CMDC said:


> DROPSIES
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updates and a bunch of new stuff. Lets get nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent on those 28x30 trousers.
Click to expand...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Paisley ties, from Talbott, Royce of Princeton, The English Shop..... Fall is just around the corner!*

*By request, I have several paisley ties to pass on today--perfect for Fall! *

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFEERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*










*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*​
From left to right, in the main picture, with individual pictures above the description and price:

 

1) All silk paisley; beautiful! Made in England for The English Shop of Princeton. $12

 

2) Damon; all wool. A lovely tie, but then I'm partial to wool paisleys! Claimed

 

3) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. All silk. $12

 

4) Another Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton! All silk. $12

 

5) XMI 325 series. Italian silk; hand-sewn in the USA. $12.

 

6) Liberty of London; all wool. Alas, this has a small hole in the front. It can be seen if you're looking for it, but otherwise it's disguised by the pattern. However, given this, this is *FREE* with another tie!

 

7) Alan Royce of Princeton. Hand-sewn; all silk. $12


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely Made in USA Madras trousers*

*CLAIMED!*

These aren't labelled as madras, but it's pretty clear that that's what they are! They're flat front, straight leg, and fully lined (as you'd need madras trousers to be!), with basted-up hems. They were Made in the USA.

These are in excellent condition, and appear unworn--there's no discolouration at all to the lining. They could use a dry-clean, though, as they're dusty (but not musty!) from storage.

The madras, by the way, is a lovely, versatile green plaid that would be perfect with a navy blazer. I wish that these fit me...

Waist: 18" across the waist, laid flay.
Inseam: 28 1/2", plus 3" under. (Maximum length of c.32").

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*PS: The spot on the first picture is from my camera/haunted farmhouse, NOT the trousers!* ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS BELOW--including a HUGE drop on the sable, mink, cashmere, wool blend bespoke jacket!--and OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *After a brief hiatus, I'm very pleased to be back--and with an awful lot of things to list, including a whole slew of lovely tweeds, which I'll likely be posting later next month, as we prepare for the Fall.*
> 
> But, for now, here are some rather nice mid-weight jackets--including some exotics!
> 
> As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, _*LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!*_
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) UNWORN 36S DAKS Glen plaid mid- to lightweight tweed*
> 
> This is a lovely glen plaid in a hard-to-find smaller size! Although it does not have its original tags (and so does not qualify as being NOS) this jacket is clearly unworn, with its full, creamy-coloured, lining pristine and its two lower front pockets still basted tightly shut. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and it has a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just* $45, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 35S, and seems to run true:*
> 
> Chest: 19
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 28 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) c. 44 Pal Zileri Loro Piana 100% Cashmere blazer*
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *3) 40 UNWORN Double-breasted tweed jacket, from James Drummond & Sons cloth!*
> 
> This is BEAUTIFUL! A rare and lovely double-breasted half-canvassed tweed cut from a lovely and versatile mini-houndstooth wool cloth by James Drummond & Sons, England, this has the sort of peak lapels that Prince Charles would kill for, were he ever to have to do something so vulgar to secure his desires from his tailor. This is half-lined, and is ventless, in Flusser-approved style.
> 
> While this lags its original tags and so is not NOS, it is very clearly unworn, with its two front pockets still basted tightly shut. As such, it's still in excellent condition. Frankly, you'll not likely to see something like this again soon, so if it's your size, snag it while you can!
> 
> Asking just *$45, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a size 40, and runs true:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Cricketeer Blazer, with patch pockets*
> 
> A lovely half-canvassed hopsack blazer with desirable patch pockets from one of the yeoman trad clothiers, Cricketeer, this is perfect for the summer, Fall, and Spring. Half-lined and with a single vent, this does have darts, but it's in excellent condition, was made in the USA, and has lovely natural shoulders...
> 
> Asking just *$30, or offer*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 28 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) EXOTIC! Bespoke jacket made from English cloth that's a blend of SABLE, MINK, CASHMERE & WOOL! *
> 
> This is easily the most luxurious fabric I have ever come across! A beautiful blend of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool (although the exact proportions of each are not given), this wonderful bespoke jacket was made somewhere in Asia--any further information that anyone can give me about the label would be very welcome!
> 
> In addition to the quality of the cloth, the fabric is beautiful--please see my close-ups for some small indication of the lovely herringbone blue, black, and grey weave!
> 
> Although my ignorance prevents me from knowing more about the tailoring house that built this beauty, the quality of both the cloth and the work leads me to believe that it was a very, very good tailoring firm indeed. (I suspect that the odd Playboy" label is un-authorized, and intended to make this jacket appeal to Western-orientated clients.) This jacket is 3/4 canvassed and 3/4 lined, and comes with a single vent and patch pockets, although the shoulders are a tad more padded than the Ivy look would allow. (Not unuaully so for normal mainstream jackets, and an easy tailoring fix by your dry-cleaner alterations person if you'd like a more natural look.) It has a spare button on a "giraffe neck" holder behind one of the front buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a tiny, single-threadhead flaw in the weave, shown. But this does not appear to be a snag or pull, and can only really be seen if you're looking for it, and on close inspection.
> 
> It's hard to price something like this, but following my usual view that it's good to get beautiful items to chaps who might not otherwise have access to them, how about *just $65, or lower offer*? After all, how many times will you run across sable and mink in your jacket?
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TheWGP

Drops on the remaining items - more to come once these are gone, including a vintage Brooks Brothers light jacket that will be PERFECT for Fall! 

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

4) Vineyard Vines polo, size XL.[/B] Some "fold mark" on collar but still wearable. $20>15>*$10 shipped.*



7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills, British Khaki. Tagged 38 in the M2P (pleated) fit. Claimed!

*9) Brooks Brothers ss shirt, size L.* See photos for colors, easier than describing it!  This is vintage BB, Made in the USA of 100% cotton imported fabric - it does not SAY "indian madras" so I won't claim it, but it does in fact have that feel to it - very nice shirt! 25>*$20 shipped.*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Corbin Flannels*
Great condition.
Waist laid completely flat measures out to just a bit over 17"
I thought they fit like a big 34"
30 3/4" inseam with 1 5/8" cuffs and room to let out
flat ront, suspender buttons etc etc
$20 shipped/offer

*Bass Weejuns
*
11D, fits true to size in my experience
The classic American made beefroll model
nothing spectacular, decent condition, I bought used and never really had the occasion to wear them.
the extra lining behind the heel fell down on the left shoe, I was advised to glue it back, or cut it off.

$25 shipped or offer


----------



## andcounting

^ Shoe size?


----------



## TweedyDon

The Lanvin jacket that I posted c. 1987 has now been claimed!


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I have three pairs of Allen Edmonds available: 1) AE Graysonin black, 9D -- $75; 2) AE Grayson in burgundy 9D -- $75; and 3) AE Park Ave. in black 9D -- $100. All are in excellent condition, worn only a fewtimes. PM me if you are interested. Pics available on request.


----------



## Andy Roo

Andy Roo said:


> Tweed jacket, "University Styled for Jack Henry, Country Club Plaza, Kansas City". 3/2 sack, narrow lapels, partially lined, natural shoulders. Tag in pocket reads Jan 24, 1962. Excellent condition. About a 40R, I'd say. $30 shipped.
> 
> Length 30" from bottom of collar
> Sleeves 24.5"
> Shoulders 18"
> Chest 21.5"


Another price drop. This is a really terrific jacket, and I'd certainly keep it if it weren't a little too short for me.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ That's a beautiful jacket--someone needs to snag it, fast!


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Press, Paul Stewart, and BB foulards are no longer available.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

SouthernLiveOak said:


> I have three pairs of Allen Edmonds available: 1) AE Graysonin black, 9D -- $75; 2) AE Grayson in burgundy 9D -- $75; and 3) AE Park Ave. in black 9D -- $100. All are in excellent condition, worn only a few times.


----------



## Andy Roo

"University Styled for Jack Henry, Country Club Plaza, Kansas City" tweed jacket is SOLD.


----------



## cvac

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/100b0040.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/100b0020.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*NEW* "Heartland" brand penny loafers, size 9D. Unlined, made in El Salvador. AFAIK these are full grain leather, nice and supple. None of that plastic-y "leather" you see on cheaper loafers like Bass, Sebagos, etc. Soles are leather with a waxy coating and hard black rubber heels. The sizing is more like running sneaker sizing, not AE type dress shoe sizing. These seem to run just a tad small and are slightly narrow for a snug fit. *$35 shipped.* *Shipping will be by FedEx or UPS, so no PO Boxes. *


----------



## etown883

*Foot Joy Tassels 8.5D*

I have two pairs of Foot Joy Tassels in 8.5D. One pair is burgundy calf and is NOS. Perfect shape except for a scuff on the back of one shoe. This pair comes with foot joy shoe trees. The other pair is black calf. These are used, but in great shape. Good leather and soles.

I normally wear an 8.5D, but these run small. I would recommend for an 8D or 8C.

Looking for $75 shipped for the burgundy and $40 shipped for the black. Take both for $100 shipped.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/fj1a.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/fj2e.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/fj9up.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/fj3s.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/fj5.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/fj8q.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/fj7r.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/fj6o.jpg/


----------



## cvac

*NEW* Alfred Sargent boots in dark brown suede. Size UK 8. *Made in England. *These fit more like dress shoes than workboots and were probably designed to be worn with thin-ish dress socks as opposed to heavy wool socks you might wear with a pair of hiking boots. The toe area is a little tapered so folks on the cusp of regular and wide sizing might find these slightly cramped in the toebox. Leather lined with a Vibram commando sole. Speed lacers at the top 4 eyelets on each boot. Really sharp looking boots here that feel surprisingly light on your feet. *$110 shipped. **Shipping will be by FedEx or UPS, so no PO Boxes.

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/1000070e.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/1000072zg.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cvac

Clarks Desert Boots, Beeswax Leather. Size 9.5. *Worn only once.* These are great looking boots but seem to run a bit large. Can't keep them as they're too loose on my heels and give me blisters. $60 Shipped.  *Shipping will be by FedEx or UPS, so no PO Boxes.

*


----------



## jaredhicks

*Priced to move!*

1) Oxxford gray herringbone tweed overcoat. SOLD

2) Aquascutum raincoat. Fly front and belted, with center vent. Shell is "Aqua 5" waterproofed 60/40 cotton/poly blend. In very good condition, except for some surface soiling (example shown) that I assume will come out after spot cleaning. Measures:
Chest: 24.5 in,
Shoulders: 19 in,
Sleeves: 26.5 in,
Length: 44 in

Asking $35.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/img0928cd.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0930g.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img0931q.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img0932fc.jpg/

3) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts. Double-pleated. No stains or fraying that I could find. Waist measures 36 inches; outseam 19.5 inches.
Asking $15.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img0837c.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img0838ud.jpg/

4) Barbour sports hat. SOLD

5) Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.

Tagged 41R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
BOC: 30.25"
Trouser waist: 33"
Outseam: 41.5"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $30.
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/

6) Lands End 2B sportcoat. SOLD

7) Burgundy PTBs. SOLD

8) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. Size 9.5D.

Asking $30 shipped.
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/https://img233.imageshack.us/i/img0727a.jpg/

9) Johnston & Murphy split-toe blutchers. Some scuffs and scratches to the uppers; only light wear to the soles. Size 8.5 D.

Asking $20 shipped.
https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img0720e.jpg/https://img820.imageshack.us/i/img0721k.jpg/https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0723ea.jpg/https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0722myv.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*English cashmere overcoat--and TWEEDS! Including a beautiful BB Custom Makers 3/2 sack.*

*All claimed--apart from the caterpillar!*

Let's start off with a picture of a 5" Hickory Horned Devil, who lives in the wooded area by my farmhouse, and a question: _*Is such a caterpillar trad*_? :devil:



*And now to the clothing!

I mentioned in an earlier post that I have many, many tweeds available that will be posted in a few weeks once Fall is here, but that I'll be posting a few early in case anyone would like to avoid the rush.... So, here's a few for today!*

*As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*
1) Made in England Fully Canvassed Cashmere Coat*

*CLAIMED!*

This is beautiful, and if it were longer it wouldn't be here, as I'd keep it. Made in England of 100% cashmere, the hand and drape on this coat are both wonderful--this is clearly made from what we consider _*real*_ cashmere, soft, luxurious, and *not* prone to pilling, not the thin stuff that's been flooding the market lately and pills very, very quickly.

*Please note that this coat is a lovely traditional camelhair colour--which is just the colour that my camera can never capture! So, it is NOT the rather washed-out colour shown in my terrible pictures!*

This coat is beautifully made; fully canvassed, fully lined, with a single vent and heavy-duty pocket linings. none of which have any interior marks or staining from use. This coat is in excellent condition except for three minor flaws: (1) It has a couple of very, very small watermarks in the lining (as shown); (2) The nap of the cashmere has worn down evenly from use on the flap of the right-hand pocket, as shown--although this can't really be seen unless you're looking for it or examining the coat closely, as it has worn completely evenly and hasn't lost colour, and so is camoflaged; (3) The coat needs to be dry-cleaned, as it has a very slight "musty" smell (identifiable when you press your face into it and breathe deeply!) from storage--although this is usual with softer fabrics and will vanish on its first dry-clean. Overall, then, I'd say that this coat is in Very Good condition. It's also NOT a vintage piece that needs to be babied--so wear it to work every day if you like!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 43 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4

     

*Showing the colour better:*



*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. Custom Tailored 3/2 tweed sack*

*CLAIMED--THANK YOU!*

This is likely to be one of the best jackets that I post this season--this really is a beauty, and my pictures come nowhere near doing it justice.

Finished on the 22nd of March, 2000 by Brooks Brothers' Custom Tailoring programme, this gorgeous 3/2 tweed sack is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single vent, a beautiful lapel roll, and three button cuffs. It also has some handwork throughout (this is especially visible where the collar attaches to the back), and a lovely natural shoulder. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

The tweed of this jacket is absolutely wonderful, and would easily propel it into the list of my favourite jackets from this season's offerings alone, even without the beautiful cut, canvassing, and finishing. A wonderful mid- to heavy-weight dark herringbone in chestnut bark brown and dark moss green, the fabric is clearly Harris tweed, although it's not marked as such anywhere. (I believe that Brooks used not to indicate the origin of its tweeds, and the Harris Tweed Authority never required this. In any case, if this is not Harris, it's easily equal to the best Harris available at any time.) It is flecked very, very subtly throughout, as I've tried to capture in my pictures--with little success.

This really is a terrific jacket, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's ready to be a faithful companion to you for the next four or five decades... and given that I have a tweed very similar to this is weight and quality (although in houndstooth, and by Dunn rather than Brooks--no pun intended!) that's at least thirty years old and looks like it was bought yesterday, this isn't an exaggeration!

Given its quality, beauty, and rather common size, this is an absolute steal at just *CLAIMED!*! Think of this as about $1.50 a year of wear!  I suspect that this is less than 1/10th of its original cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 2 3/16)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

*Please note that my pictures are awful--this tweed really is beautiful!​*
*An attempt to show the tweed and 3/2 lapel roll:*

      

*3) Herringbone jacket with subtle overcheck and elbow patches*

*CLAIMED!*

Another lovely jacket, this is a classic light brown herringbone tweed with a very subtle overcheck of rust orange, sky blue, and tearose pink. It's half-lined and half-canvassed and has a single vent. It also has the classic leather-covered football buttons attached by a metal shank, and suede elbow patches. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

The double-breasted tweed has now been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^very, very jealous of whoever ends up with that tweed!


I'm not sure if there are any smaller sized guys here, but I have a really sharp J. Press Seersucker suit, it's probably around a 36-37-38 and a small regular or even a short. A bit tight is the chest and a touch short for me (a 39L, ideally)


----------



## Andy Roo

Trad or not, that is one creepy looking caterpillar.


----------



## pistolandrapier

^^ PM sent about Press seersucker.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. First quality but labels marked to prevent return to BB. Photos are clickable thumbs. I have other sizes.

All are long sleeve. All are $60.

White with red/navy linen. BB4 (16.5-35)
Blue Oxford Cloth. BB4
Blue/White Stripe OCBD Pinpoint FC Contrast Collar and Cuffs. BB4

Blue w White Stripes FC Contrast Collar & Cuff OCBD. BB5 (17-35)
White/Taupe Check OCBD. BB5
White w Taupe Linen. BB5


----------



## Lancette

I need a size 38 tuxedo (30 to 32 pant waist) for an upcoming wedding...if any of you have or see one, I would be interested in purchasing it (BB/J.Press/etc).

Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

Lancette said:


> I need a size 38 tuxedo (30 to 32 pant waist) for an upcoming wedding...if any of you have or see one, I would be interested in purchasing it (BB/J.Press/etc).
> 
> Thanks.


What about a 37R, midnight, shawl lapels?


----------



## MicTester

I have to make a rule that TweedyDon has to PM me before posting anything. Missed two lovely jackets today. Congrats to the lucky buyers.


----------



## Taken Aback

Andy Roo said:


> Trad or not, that is one creepy looking caterpillar.


It's a harmless vegetarian. It looks like that so it won't be eaten. Kind of nature's version of a Lilly Pulitzer blazer.


----------



## TweedyDon

MicTester said:


> I have to make a rule that TweedyDon has to PM me before posting anything. Missed two lovely jackets today. Congrats to the lucky buyers.




I have a slew of tweeds and other jackets to post--including a couple of beautiful tweed suits, and some NWOT Brooks camelhairs and a lovely NWT tweed Barbour Border-type coat--so, since it seems that now's the time chaps are starting to think about jackets for the Fall_*watch this space*_!


----------



## closerlook

^^ any short sizes, TD?


----------



## TweedyDon

I believe so! 

Let's put it this way--I quite literally have a whole room of wardrobes and chests of drawers full of jackets and other clothing that's been marked for the Exchange, and *32rollandrock* has warned me that there's another giant box heading my way which I'm sure will full of some of the best trad. clothing the Midwest has to offer... So I'm sure there'll be something for everyone over the next couple of months or so!

And, personally, I'm watching to see what treasures *AlanC*, *Cards*, *swb*, *tonylumpkin*, and others will be listing here as we move towards the Blessed Season of Tweed!

*PLUS I will be in touch shortly by email with everyone who's interested in an AAAT muffler, with apologies, explanations for my delay, and updates!*


----------



## SconnieTrad

*Size 13 Shoes

*My toes have finally complained enough that I'm listening to them.

I wear a size 14, but for some reason have foolishly bought a few pairs of size 13 shoes when they were on sale or when I was desperate. In order to save my toes, I'm selling the 13s in my collection. (I'll post actual pics later today, but for now I'll add reference pics)

For sale:
Size 13D Allen Edmonds McAllister - Merlot (Burnished Calf) - worn approximately 40-50 times over the past 2 years

Size 13D Clark Desert Boots - Brown Suede- Worn 5 times at most

Size 13D Polo Ralph Lauren Canvas Sneakers - Grey - Worn twice

I'd like to sell them as a lot, rather than individually. Asking $120 for the whole shebang.

Additionally, I'm interested in purchasing lightly used quality shoes in size 14D or 15D if anyone has any.

Thanks!


----------



## Philly Joe

*NWT Brooksease Blazer 44R*

NWT/NOS two button BB Brooksease blue blazer 44R with replacement "Presidents Club 2001" buttons. Probably an award for an insurance salesman or something. Tags still on sleeve + lapel. Made in USA.

Perfect for the man who was planning to change out buttons anyway...

$45 shipped US


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Allen Edmonds*

Burgundy Graysons have been sold.

Drops on the black Graysons to $65.
Drops on the black Park Ave. to $90.



SouthernLiveOak said:


>


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> I have a slew of tweeds and other jackets to post--including a couple of beautiful tweed suits, and some NWOT Brooks camelhairs and a lovely NWT tweed Barbour Border-type coat--so, since it seems that now's the time chaps are starting to think about jackets for the Fall_*watch this space*_!


Super. Can't wait.


----------



## hockeyinsider

40-short, 3/2 roll ... anyone?


----------



## Taken Aback

I've seen things today....things I didn't expect.

At a thrift, I saw an unworn pair of AE Graysons in brown (chesnut?) sized 18 w/ original price sticker. There's some shopwear (scuffs), but it seems they've never been for a stroll.

A local TJMaxx has some BB and 346 ties. Mostly a blue/green stripe.

New AL shirts and chinos from the 2010 season, as well as LE plaid schoolgirl dresses were in stock at a local off-price shop.

If I had the budget to flip, I might have grabbed a couple of these things already. As-is, PM me if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Mongrammed Ben Silver buttons, 8 Jackets, and a Suit! c. 36-44. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*I'll be listing many tweeds shortly--including some wonderful trad. tweed suits!--but for today I have a few lovely jackets to pass on... Including an F.R. Tripler with Ben Silver buttons, Corbin, Kilgour, French, & Stanbury, Brooks camelhair, DAKS, and a wonderful bespoke jacket from English cloth of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool!​*
*Oh--and the Tripler has a tenuous connection--a very tenuous connection!--to Joseph Heller! *

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Kilgrour, French, & Stanbury Canvassed*

*My pictures of this jacket are absolutely terrible!*

A lovely jacket in a smaller size, this is made from a lovely rich dark brown and dark, dark moss green herringbone cloth with a lovely and subtle blue and russet overcheck. The cloth was woven in the British Isles, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket half-canvassed and fully lined, is a standard two-button front, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA by the Savile Row firm Kilgour, French, & Stanbury for Barney's of New York., and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only tiny flaw is a small mark on the inside of the interior breast pocket, as shown.

Asking just $60, or lower offer. 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28

*NB: Please note that the main picture was taken with a flash; the tweed is about three shades darker, and the overcheck far more subtle, than this indicates. *










     

*2) F. R. Tripler 3/2 custom-made blazer with monogrammed Ben Silver buttons Canvassed* _*With tenuous connection to Joseph Heller!*_

*CLAIMED!*

You're in luck if your initials are "MGJ", or some combination thereof... Or even if your surname ends in "G", or if you'd just like a set of new brass buttons... Or a new blazer, or just would like something from Tripler's, the tradly Manhattan store at 46th & Madison (mentioned in the classic preppy film _Metropolitian_ as a great place for coats) that closed its doors for ever in the 1990s.. and then had its name sold, alas!

But, on the positive side, this is a Hickey Freeman blazer, hand-tailored in Rochester, NY, and so a worthy addition to the more adventurous trad. wardrobe... as though it is a 3/2 blazer, it's also darted, and in (gulp) black. Why this oddity? Because this was a custom made piece, produced in May 1988 for Melvin Grayson, who possessed the office at Look adjoining that of Joseph Heller just before the publication of _Catch-2_2. As such, the construction is wonderful--it's fully canvassed, half-lined, and has a single vent. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition (nothing at all wrong with it--I'm just conservative in grading blazers!) and a true testament to how long and well good clothes will last with proper care.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 3/4

      

*3) Corbin 3/2.5 roll jacket with patch pockets* *Canvassed *

*Claimed, pending payment*

Despite the main picture, this is actually a very nice 3/2.5 roll jacket--the lapel roll can be clearing seen in one of the clickable thumbnails. It is darted, but it's also half-canvassed, fully lined, and has lovely patch pockets! It also has very natural shoulders. It has a single vent, and, as a Corbin it was, of course, made in the USA. It also has lapped seams on the sleeves and down the center back!

The colour is lovely, and the fabric has a wonderful hand. There's no content listed (or, perhaps, the tag listing it has faded too much), but I suspect that it's either camelhair, or a wool/camelhair blend. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer. 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30










    

*4) 44R UNWORN (?) Brooks Brothers camelhair jacket Canvassed*

This is a very, very, very dark live camelhair jacket in absolutely superb condition; since its front pockets are still basted shut I suspect that it's actually unworn. It's a recent model, with a standard two-button front, darts (alas for us!), and a single vent; it is fully lined. It's also half-canvassed! A very nice jacket indeed, with a lovely hand.

Asking just *$45, or lower offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

*NB: My pictures completely failed to capture the colour!*










     

*The following jackets and suit have all been previously posted, and appear here with many price drops!​*
*5) UNWORN 36S DAKS Glen plaid mid- to lightweight tweed* *Canvassed?*

*UPDATE*: This comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in the inside chest pocket! There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool.

This is a lovely glen plaid in a hard-to-find smaller size! Although it does not have its original tags (and so does not qualify as being NOS) this jacket is clearly unworn, with its full, creamy-coloured, lining pristine and its two lower front pockets still basted tightly shut. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and it has a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $45, or offer.*

*Tagged a 36S, and seems to run true:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 1/4










    

*6) Cricketeer Blazer, with patch pockets* *Canvassed*

*Claimed!*

*7) EXOTIC! BESPOKE jacket made from English cloth that's a blend of SABLE, MINK, CASHMERE & WOOL! * *Canvassed*

This is easily the most luxurious fabric I have ever come across! A beautiful blend of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool (although the exact proportions of each are not given), this wonderful bespoke jacket was made somewhere in Asia--any further information that anyone can give me about the label would be very welcome!

In addition to the quality of the cloth, the fabric is beautiful--please see my close-ups for some small indication of the lovely herringbone blue, black, and grey weave!

Although my ignorance prevents me from knowing more about the tailoring house that built this beauty, the quality of both the cloth and the work leads me to believe that it was a very, very good tailoring firm indeed. (I suspect that the odd Playboy" label is un-authorized, and intended to make this jacket appeal to Western-orientated clients.) This jacket is 3/4 canvassed and 3/4 lined, and comes with a single vent and patch pockets, although the shoulders are a tad more padded than the Ivy look would allow. (Not unuaully so for normal mainstream jackets, and an easy tailoring fix by your dry-cleaner alterations person if you'd like a more natural look.) It has a spare button on a "giraffe neck" holder behind one of the front buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a tiny, single-threadhead flaw in the weave, shown. But this does not appear to be a snag or pull, and can only really be seen if you're looking for it, and on close inspection.

It's hard to price something like this--after all, how many times will you run across sable and mink in your jacket?  But, how about

*Asking just $48, or lower offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/4










   

*8) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$30, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*9) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$25, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lacoste grey knit wool tie*

While rummaging through my closets today I found this rather nice Lacoste wool tie! I'm pretty sure that the Lacoste packaging I was keeping it in isn't original to it (I think the tie is older), but I'll send it along with it anyway--it makes a rather nice set! :icon_smile_wink:

In excellent condition, and asking just *$16, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOW JUST $22!*

*This is the classic canvas satchel from Land's End! Several people have asked in previous threads about where to find one of these--and here one is!* 

Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK zipper.

As with many classic tradly items, this bag is *NO LONGER MADE*; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!

This bag is in excellent condition, having been hardly used. It does lack its original strap, though--but how often would you have used that anyway?

Asking just *$22, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free ties! All in excellent condition!*

I acquired these ties from a very reputable source (a respectable member of one of my alumni associations) for a reasonable amount (i.e., they weren't cheap, but they weren't overly-expensive either), with the intention of passing them along here and on The Other Forum. However, while I'm familiar with older models of ties made by the manufacturer that these were supposed to be from I'm not that familiar with the more contemporary ones. So, because I wasn't convinced that the back labels belonged on these (I suspected they should only appear on other lines of this maker's ties) I started a thread on TOF to check their authenticity, and, alas, they're not genuine. I should note here that these were sold to me in good faith, ans so no complaints there!

Now,* I DO NOT under any circumstances knowingly profit from fakes of any kind*, and so these are *NOT for sale*. However, despite their nature these are lovely ties; the quality of the silk is very high indeed as is the quality of the lining and construction, and so it would be a shame to destroy them. So, if you buy anything from me at all--even a single tie (I'll be posting a lot more tomorrow)--and would like one, please let me know and I'll send it along. I'll cover the extra shipping cost, of course.

This seems to me to be the best way of dealing with this, and making some good for others come from what might otherwise be an unfortunate situation.... 

*Please PM with interest!*










*Tie 1:*

*Taken!*

*Tie 2:*

*Taken!*

*
Tie 3:*



*Tie 4:*



*Tie 5:*

*Taken!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*$19 CONUS; 11C Allen Edmonds Devonshire loafers*

A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers.

NOW Asking *just $19 shipped in CONUS*.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds! Jackets, and a suit. 3/2 sacks, lapped seams, hook vents, and more!*

Beautiful, classic tweed suits and jackets from the closet of *32rollandrock*--including several trad 3/2 tweed sacks and a wardrobe staple--a classic and versatile black and cream herringbone Harris tweed!

As always, *all prices include boxed CONUS shipping with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALSO--FREE TIE WITH ANY PURCHASE! See here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1231152#post1231152*

*1) RARE 3/2 sack herringbone tweed suit--with all the trad. desiderata! CANVASSED*

This is absolutely beautiful, and very, very rare! This suit has ALL of the trad. desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack, it has two front flapped patch pockets, there are lapped seams on the pockets, along the sleeves, and down the center back, it has a hook vent, two button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, and a single vent. It's half lined, and has wonderful Ivy Style narrow lapels. It's also fully canvassed, and cut from a wonderful and versatile dark, dark, dark bottle-green mini-herringbone--so this is a tweed suit that doesn't scream tweed suit! The trousers are flat-front (of course) and cuffed. There's no fabric content listed, but this is clearly wool, and just as clearly Made in the USA, although there's no tag stating this.

This really is a wonderful suit--and, of course, since it's tweed the jacket and trousers can readily be worn separately!

And how many times do you see a tweed suit with all of these details, in this condition, at this price? 

This is an older garment, and I'm conservative in rating, so I'd say that the jacket is in Very Good condition; it could use a dry-clean just to freshen it up. The trousers were clearly worn less, and so are in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or lower offer! *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2 (+c. 2 overall to let out)
Inseam: 26 1/2 + 1 1/2 cuff (+1 1/2 to let down).

*NB: The tweed is darker than my artificial light pictures make it appear.*










   

*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 tweed sack with all the trad. desiderata! CANVASSED*

This is another wonderful trad. tweed jacket, with all of the trad. desiderata--patch pockets, a 3/2 sack cut with a wonderful lapel roll, hook vent, lapped seams on the sleeves, pockets, and down the center back, a single vent, and two button cuffs. It also has a striking half lining, and it's fully canvassed. Plus, it's made from a tweed that's rarely seen anymore--a terrific larger herringbone is a classic 1960s combination of very, very dark moss green and black! Oh yes--and it also has lovely narrow Ivy Style lapels! 

This jacket is a vintage piece, and so could use a dry clean to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

*NB: My pictures don't do justice to this beauty! *










   

*3) CLASSIC black and white herringbone Harris Tweed! CANVASSED*

A classic wardrobe staple, this is a lovely black and white herringbone Harris Tweed. If you don't have one of these in your rotation--why not? This is half-canvassed, half-lined, has a single vent, and metal-shanked leather covered buttons. This is a contemporary tweed, and so is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










  

*4) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin! CANVASSED*

And, finally for today in the jacket listings, I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, for this classic American beauty!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! Bowties! From FREE to $18! Hermes, Brioni, Gucci, Brooks, emblematics, wool knits, tweed, more!*

I have quite a few ties to pass on today.... Some have been posted previously, and, if so, appear here with price drops. 

*FREE GENUINE HERMES TIE! *

  

I recently purchased two lovely and genuine vintage Hermes ties. I thought that these ties were in Very Good condition, but when the light struck them at an angle when I was looking at them sideways from above I noticed the very faint ghost of an old stain on the front of each. This can't be seen at all EXCEPT from above at an angle and when the light is in the right place, and so these ties are completely wearable unless you happen to have people standing over you on ladders all the time staring at your ties. Or you're a midget whose ties are constantly stared at my your co-workers. But, I do need to mention this flaw..... and so the remaining tie (the first has been claimed already, free) is* FREE to the first chap who buys $25 or more of ties from me*! 

*MORE FREE TIES:* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1231152#post1231152

*All prices include shipping in CONUS**; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME--INDEED,* *EXPECTED* *ON 2 OR MORE TIES!* 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Group 1: Paisleys*

From left to right, in the main picture, with individual pictures above the description and price:

 

a) All silk paisley; beautiful! Made in England for The English Shop of Princeton. $9

 

b) Damon; all wool. A lovely tie, but then I'm partial to wool paisleys! $13 SOLD

 

c) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. All silk. $9

 

d) Another Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton! All silk. $9

 

e) XMI 325 series. Italian silk; hand-sewn in the USA. $9.

 

f) Liberty of London; all wool. Alas, this has a small hole in the front. It can be seen if you're looking for it, but otherwise it's disguised by the pattern. However, given this, this is *FREE* with another tie!

 

g) Alan Royce of Princeton. Hand-sewn; all silk. $9

*GROUP 3: Some exotics!*










 

a) Brooks Brothers. Slightly rumpled from storage, otherwise excellent. $8

 

b) Gianni Campagna. An absolutely beautiful tie, of, I believe, very lightweight silk. Excellent condition. Campagna is one of _the_ top tailoring houses in Italy; more information about this firm can be found here:

https://www.forbes.com/forbes/2000/0124/6502171a.html

Asking just $18, or offer--which really is an absolute steal!

   

c) J. Press Burlington Knot regimental (Royal Air Force). This is slightly rumpled from storage, and has a tiny, tiny spot in the second from last white stripe, which I've tried to show. Hence, conservatively just Very Good condition, and so just SOLD

 

d) H. P. Scott of Burlington Arcade, London W1. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition and just SOLD. Information on Burlington Arcade here:

https://www.burlington-arcade.co.uk/

 

e) Thai silk, for "Parsnip Hollow". A lovely textured tie! $8

*Group 4: Wool knits, tweed, and wool challis*










         

*From left to right in main picture*:

a) Gian Marco. A lovely brown wool knit! $12
b) Roosterknit--a trad classic! 60/40 wool/mohair. Keeper off one side, otherwise excellent. $12
c) J. Hanley Ltd. A lovely Irish wool tie, from Ireland! $12
d) Gant. No fabric content listed, but clearly wool. Tiny hole on underside in knot area, as shown, hence just $8
e) Kenneth Gordon. A beautiful wool challis, hand sewn and blocked in England. $16
f) Another lovely wool challis! Tiny hole on front, as shown. $14 SOLD

*Group 5: Regimentals, linens, and more*










         

a) Brooks Brothers Makers; made in USA from silk printed in England. Some minor dyerun on the liner, as shown. Hence just $8 
b) A beautiful tie! 100% slubby linen, by Club Room. Freshly dry-cleaned, hence the tag! SOLD
c) Taylor Ltd, for The English Shop of Princeton. Keeper off on one side. $7
d) Unknown maker. All wool. $12 SOLD
e) Lanvin. In excellent condition! $10

*Group 6: More exotics--including Brioni and Gucci!*










          

a) Ibbas of Rome. A lovely tie! $8
b) Brooks Brothers Makers. Lovely! Minor snag on lining, as shown. $8
c) Vintage Brioni. In excellent vintage condition, albeit with a rumpled keeper! JUST $12
d) Gucci. In excellent condition! JUST $12
e) Vintage Rooster. In Good/Very Good condition. Very 1960s Ivy! $5

*Group 7: Emblematics*










       

a) New Jersey State emblematic. All silk. $10 
b) Bermuda emblematic, by Trimingham's. Poly. A trad classic! $8
c) New York City PGA. All silk. $10
d) Shepard & Woodward of Oxford (Academic Clothiers) formalised bird emblematic. Poly. $8
e) Gamebirds emblematic. Poly. Great for Fall! $7

*GROUP 8: Bowties

ALL BOWTIES JUST $15 FOR ALL, OR PRICES AS MARKED*










      

1) Bolgheri silk. Slightly loose adjustment hook--very easy fix if you care! $5
2) Unknown maker. Lovely thick dove-grey silk. SOLD
3) Addison on Madison. Handmade silk. $5
4) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. SOLD
5) Paul Stuart. Silk. SOLD
6) Unknown maker. Silk. $5
7) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $5


----------



## tonylumpkin

I just posted several Chipp novelty ties in the sales forum. If anyone is interested.


----------



## CMDC

DROP:



CMDC said:


> Two JPress suits. Both in excellent condition. No issues whatsoever on either.
> 
> $60 conus each; $100 conus for the pair
> 
> First up, charcoal 3/2 sack ropestripe flannel.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Hook vent
> 
> Trousers: 37 x 30; Flat front, cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Button, darted, glenplaid w/red accent. The darts blend into the pattern making them less visible.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Hook vent
> 
> Trousers 37 x 30; flat front, cuffed


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Saw this amazing tweed in the shop the other day and my heart sunk when I realized it wasn't my size.
I've been looking for one of these brown houndstooth/gunclub checks with red and blue in it forever.

Picked it up anyways to pass along here.
It's a Bullock and Jones, very soft hand, and honestly I wouldn't be shocked if it was NWOT, or at least only worn a couple times.
The cloth is really something, I kinda want to keep it and have a throw pillow made out of it or something.
I'm no sure the size (no tag) but I'd guess a 46 or bigger

24 3/4" across the chest
19 1/2" across the shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31 3/8" bottom of collar to hem,
2 button, center vent, darted, fully lined, made in the USA
asking $40 shipped, but open to offers


----------



## TweedyDon

The middle "fauxmes" tie is now the only one unclaimed! 

The DAKS 36S tweed is now claimed, as is the tweed herringbone suit. Thank you!


----------



## Connemara

I have a Brooks Bros. seersucker suit, 39R. NWOT condition. I just haven't worn it so no sense in keeping. Two button jacket, dual pleats on the trousers. MOP buttons, it looks like. Very nice.

Price is *$85* shipped.

Jacket--
Shoulder: 18.5" (almost zero padding)
Length (from BOC): 30.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeve: 24"

Trousers--
Waist: 33"
Inseam: a touch over 30" with 1.5" cuffs

Buyer will get a FREE gift, either a pocket square or tie of my choosing. Don't worry, won't be anything crappy/ugly. I ship as soon as I receive payment. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## svb

J. Crew Panama Hat *$40 shipped*

No size, but measures 22" on inside brim









Polo Ralph Lauren Fair Isle knit sweater-vest *$50 shipped

*








65% Camel Hair, 20% Wool, 15% Lambswool. Hand knit.

Size Small

Chest: 18"
Length: 24"

As a knit, this sweater-vest will stretch to fit larger than what the above measurements may indicate.


----------



## a4audi08

beautiful orvis 3/2, no flap pockets, suede leather sleeves. 1/2 lined. $40 shipped ea. will discount if you want both. shipping is CONUS
chest: 45" around pit
length: 32.25
sleeves: 24.25 + 2" extra
shoulders: 19"

https://i54.tinypic.com/sfxleg.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/2h6ezax.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/14c4a3s.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/ipta4p.jpg

another real nice orvis harris tweed 3/2
chest: 45.5" around pit
length: 32" from top of neck
sleeves: 24"
shoulders: 19"
https://i54.tinypic.com/2m6lcmb.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/aewbdl.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/11hupdz.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/b4hlzm.jpg


----------



## DFPyne

New Items & Drops

1. J. Press 100% Cotton Madras - 3.5"
[$25 Shipped]


2. Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"
[$15 Shipped]


3. Beer Stien - 100% Silk - 2.8"
[$20 Shipped]


4. Paul Stuart Sail Boats - 100% Silk - 3.5"
[$25 Shipped]


5. Dooney & Bourke Green & Navy Wool Surcingle Belt - 34"
[$25 Shipped]


6. Cole Haan - Hand Made in Italy - 9D (Trees Included)
[I really don't know what these are worth, so PM with an offer or PM with advice] 


7. O'Connells Madras Trousers - 18.5x2 by 32" + 2.5"
[$30 Shipped]


8. J. Press Black with Orange Hippo (2 Available) 
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk 
[$25 Shipped] 


9. J. Press Hunter Green with Orange Hippo - 3" Wide
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk 
[$25 Shipped] 


10. J. Press Darker Hunter Green with Orange Hippo- 3" Wide
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk. A little staining near the knot
[$20 Shipped] 


11. J. Press Hunter Green Rowing Tie - 3.5" Wide
100% Silk - Made in England 
[$25 Shipped]


12. J. Press Darker Hunter Green Rowing Tie - 3.5" Wide
100% Silk - Made in Ireland 
[$25 Shipped]


13. J. Press Red Kitten Tie - 3.5" Wide
The Burlington Knot - 100% Silk
[$25 Shipped]


14. Ben Silver Red U.S. Navy Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk 
[$25 Shipped]


15. Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide
[$15 Shipped]


16. Brooks Brothers Special Order ~41R Charcoal Chalk Stripe 3Piece Suit
Jacket is 2 Button undarted with a hooked vent, quarterlined and 2 button sleeves. Pants are flat front with belt catcher, watchpocket and suspender buttons.
[$80 Shipped]
Jacket:
Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 30"
Vest:
Length: 22"
Pants:
Waist:18" x2
Inseam: 27" + 1.75" Cuff + 1.5 Excess 

































17. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$12 Each]
1) Bull & Bear Tie Made Expressly For The N.Y. Stock Exchange - 100%Polyester - 3.25"

2) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"

3) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"

4) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 

5) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"
 
6) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"

7) Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

8) Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"

9) Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

10) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)

11) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 


Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$12 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"

2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"

3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


18. 8.5D Bass Weejuns Made in the USA Tassel Loafers.
Brand New Never Worn.
[$30 Shipped]

















19. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

Offes Enouraged & Combined Shipping


----------



## etown883

Price drops! Open to offers or trades (38R, 15.5 x 33).



etown883 said:


> I have two pairs of Foot Joy Tassels in 8.5D. One pair is burgundy calf and is NOS. Perfect shape except for a scuff on the back of one shoe. This pair comes with foot joy shoe trees. The other pair is black calf. These are used, but in great shape. Good leather and soles.
> 
> I normally wear an 8.5D, but these run small. I would recommend for an 8D or 8C.
> 
> Looking for $65 shipped for the burgundy and $30 shipped for the black. Take both for $85 shipped.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/fj1a.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/fj2e.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/fj9up.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/fj3s.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/fj5.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/fj8q.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/fj7r.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/fj6o.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP!*



TweedyDon said:


> While rummaging through my closets today I found this rather nice Lacoste wool tie! I'm pretty sure that the Lacoste packaging I was keeping it in isn't original to it (I think the tie is older), but I'll send it along with it anyway--it makes a rather nice set! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> In excellent condition, and asking just *$14, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## SconnieTrad

SconnieTrad said:


> *Size 13 Shoes
> 
> *My toes have finally complained enough that I'm listening to them.
> 
> I wear a size 14, but for some reason have foolishly bought a few pairs of size 13 shoes when they were on sale or when I was desperate. In order to save my toes, I'm selling the 13s in my collection. (I'll post actual pics later today, but for now I'll add reference pics)
> 
> For sale:
> Size 13D Allen Edmonds McAllister - Merlot (Burnished Calf) - worn approximately 40-50 times over the past 2 years
> 
> Size 13D Clark Desert Boots - Brown Suede- Worn 5 times at most
> 
> Size 13D Polo Ralph Lauren Canvas Sneakers - Grey - Worn twice
> 
> I'd like to sell them as a lot, rather than individually. Asking $120 for the whole shebang.
> 
> Additionally, I'm interested in purchasing lightly used quality shoes in size 14D or 15D if anyone has any.
> 
> Thanks!


Claimed, via exchange with tonylumpkin!


----------



## TheWGP

I've been busy, but there's more to come once these are gone, including more Bills, J. Press & BB summery sport coats and a vintage BB light jacket that will be PERFECT for Fall!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

4) Vineyard Vines polo, size XL. Claimed!

*9) Brooks Brothers short sleeved shirt, size L.* This is vintage BB, Made in the USA of 100% cotton imported fabric - it does not SAY "indian madras" so I won't claim it, but it does have that feel to it so I'm pretty sure that's what it is! Wish this were my size, but alas, it won't work for me. 25>20>*$17 shipped.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hope you got those luscious Horween shells.



SconnieTrad said:


> Claimed, via exchange with tonylumpkin!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*FREE TIE WITH ANY PURCHASE! SEE HERE:*​
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1231152#post1231152

*1) Kilgrour, French, & Stanbury Canvassed*

*My pictures of this jacket are absolutely terrible!*

A lovely jacket in a smaller size, this is made from a lovely rich dark brown and dark, dark moss green herringbone cloth with a lovely and subtle blue and russet overcheck. The cloth was woven in the British Isles, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket half-canvassed and fully lined, is a standard two-button front, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA by the Savile Row firm Kilgour, French, & Stanbury for Barney's of New York., and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only tiny flaw is a small mark on the inside of the interior breast pocket, as shown.

Asking just $55, or lower offer. 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28










     

*2) BESPOKE jacket made from English cloth that's a blend of SABLE, MINK, CASHMERE & WOOL! * *Canvassed*

This is easily the most luxurious fabric I have ever come across! A beautiful blend of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool (although the exact proportions of each are not given), this wonderful bespoke jacket was made somewhere in Asia--any further information that anyone can give me about the label would be very welcome!

In addition to the quality of the cloth, the fabric is beautiful--please see my close-ups for some small indication of the lovely herringbone blue, black, and grey weave!

Although my ignorance prevents me from knowing more about the tailoring house that built this beauty, the quality of both the cloth and the work leads me to believe that it was a very, very good tailoring firm indeed. (I suspect that the odd Playboy" label is un-authorized, and intended to make this jacket appeal to Western-orientated clients.) This jacket is 3/4 canvassed and 3/4 lined, and comes with a single vent and patch pockets, although the shoulders are a tad more padded than the Ivy look would allow. (Not unuaully so for normal mainstream jackets, and an easy tailoring fix by your dry-cleaner alterations person if you'd like a more natural look.) It has a spare button on a "giraffe neck" holder behind one of the front buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a tiny, single-threadhead flaw in the weave, shown. But this does not appear to be a snag or pull, and can only really be seen if you're looking for it, and on close inspection.

It's hard to price something like this--after all, how many times will you run across sable and mink in your jacket?  But, how about

*Asking just $45, or lower offer.*

*UPDATE*: This was from a Taiwanese tailoring firm--thanks to *chobochobo* for this information! 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/4










   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$28, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*4) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$23, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)










    

5) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin! CANVASSED[/B]

And, finally for today in the jacket listings, I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for this classic American beauty!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## AlanC

*Lacoste* polo -- size 7

P2P: 23.5"
Excellent condition, as new

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

If it were a size 5 I'd keep it.

https://img854.imageshack.us/i/img5170i.jpg/ https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img5167x.jpg/

(I don't know why that turned sideways)


----------



## brantley11

I've got a 3/2 Sack Corbin Navy Blazer with Brass Buttons at is just a hair to small for me. I think it is a 40 or 41 S. If anyone is interested PM me. I would rather trade for a 3/2 Sack in a 42 R than sell, but let me know.


----------



## mhj

Sent PM



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Saw this amazing tweed in the shop the other day and my heart sunk when I realized it wasn't my size.
> I've been looking for one of these brown houndstooth/gunclub checks with red and blue in it forever.
> 
> Picked it up anyways to pass along here.
> It's a Bullock and Jones, very soft hand, and honestly I wouldn't be shocked if it was NWOT, or at least only worn a couple times.
> The cloth is really something, I kinda want to keep it and have a throw pillow made out of it or something.
> I'm no sure the size (no tag) but I'd guess a 46 or bigger
> 
> 24 3/4" across the chest
> 19 1/2" across the shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31 3/8" bottom of collar to hem,
> 2 button, center vent, darted, fully lined, made in the USA
> asking $40 shipped, but open to offers


----------



## Yuca

Could make a good thread: 'How trad is your throw pillow?'


----------



## Sir Cingle

That Corbin 3/2 tweed sack is gorgeous, Tweedy. If only it fit me!


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, SirC! I'm surprised it hasn't been snagged yet.

*Offers on everything are welcome!*


----------



## SconnieTrad

Update: All are now unclaimed.

My memory was faulty on the AEs. They are 14D, not 13D, but to my mind fit more like a 13 or 13.5. Maybe its the last? Also, they are the Chester model, not McAllister.


----------



## Connemara

PRICE CUT! $75 shipped.


Connemara said:


> I have a Brooks Bros. seersucker suit, 39R. NWOT condition. I just haven't worn it so no sense in keeping. Two button jacket, dual pleats on the trousers. MOP buttons, it looks like. Very nice.
> 
> Price is *$75* shipped.
> 
> Jacket--
> Shoulder: 18.5" (almost zero padding)
> Length (from BOC): 30.5"
> Chest: 42"
> Sleeve: 24"
> 
> Trousers--
> Waist: 33"
> Inseam: a touch over 30" with 1.5" cuffs
> 
> Buyer will get a FREE gift, either a pocket square or tie of my choosing. Don't worry, won't be anything crappy/ugly. I ship as soon as I receive payment. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Corbin heavy tweed, 3/2 sack. This is a beautiful jacket for someone that can pull it off. Full canvass, very light shoulders and excellent construction throughout. No tagged size, but it measures to about a 37-38 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 20,5". sleeves 23.25" +2", shoulders 17.5" and length 30.25" BOC. Asking $65 shipped CONUS












Harris Tweed, half-belted, bi-swing jacket with patch pockets, throat latch and suede elbow patches and shoulder. Tagged a 42 R, it measures approximately: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and length 30.5" BOC. Asking $95 shipped CONUS


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Castaway Nantucket Island Pants - New with Tags - 100% cotton, light summer weight - flat front - 34 waist - unhemmed - $45










J.Crew 100% Cotton Chinos - relaxed fit - Gently worn - flat front - 33 waist - 32 length - no cuff - $15


----------



## TommyDawg

Hi Gents! If you're interested, I just posted a nice black leather car coat from JAB in the sales section. It took too long for me to post it the first time, so I figured I just write a note here and refer you to it.  Medium. very nice condition. $40. Full details and photos with the sales post. Thanks!!
Tom


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I had these listed on ebay, but the auctions passed so if anyone wants them I'll ship them conus for $30 a piece:

*AE Polo 12AA*
Not much worn, but has some scratches at the toes. Also marked as factory reject, but there are no flaws, just some overspill of edging dye on to the sole bottom.


*Hanover L.B.Sheppard Signature Longwings 12D/B*
Also not much worn, but the soles look to have been through wet weather and there are a couple of minor scuffs.


I'll also be posting a few things later: a really nice pair of chocolate suede captoes made for Land's End 10 M (no country of origin stamp, but appear to be a quality US make), a fantastic pair of navy and green bleeding patch madras trousers measuring 35/30, and a few odds and ends.


----------



## CMDC

Here is something that I really wish were my size. This is a beautiful jacket. Heavy flannel. Hook vent. 3 patch pockets. Leather buttons. Forget that it's August. You'll thank me in October.

Huntington forest green 3/2 sack jacket.

Tagged 42 R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.5 BoC
Sleeve: 23

$45 conus




























For the smaller gent. Gant for Lord and Taylor. 2 Button sack herringbone jacket in a light sage color. Beautiful shade of green.

Pit to Pit: 18.5
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28
Sleeve: 24

$35 conus


----------



## frosejr

Just want to say that I purchased a suit from tonylumpkin and it was one of the best transactions I've done on AAAC. Thank you!!



tonylumpkin said:


> Corbin heavy tweed, 3/2 sack. This is a beautiful jacket for someone that can pull it off. Full canvass, very light shoulders and excellent construction throughout. No tagged size, but it measures to about a 37-38 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 20,5". sleeves 23.25" +2", shoulders 17.5" and length 30.25" BOC. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed, half-belted, bi-swing jacket with patch pockets, throat latch and suede elbow patches and shoulder. Tagged a 42 R, it measures approximately: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and length 30.5" BOC. Asking $95 shipped CONUS


----------



## jt2gt

*Quoddy Suede and Alden PTBs*

Two pair of shoes in very lightly worn condition:

Quoddy Grizzly Suede/Brick sole in 8.5. Great looking...hardly worn, check sole pic.

$175 shipped CONUS

Alden for J.Crew Dark Brown PTBs, size 8, Barrie. Lightly worn 2x.

$225 shipped CONUS.

PM me your email for pics...can't seem to post them. Both shoes in like new condition with only minimal sole marks. Thanks...JT


----------



## 32rollandrock

frosejr said:


> Just want to say that I purchased a suit from tonylumpkin and it was one of the best transactions I've done on AAAC. Thank you!!


You sell TL short, SWB120 ("TONYLUMPKIN!!") notwithstanding. Every time I see that he's posted something, I grit teeth and pray that it is not my size, and that if it is, Mrs. 32 will not pick the parcel off the porch and say "Hmmm, another package from Pittsburgh, eh?" She does that enough when stuff from New Jersey--you know who you are--arrives. AlanC, thankfully, seems to be on sabbatical or something, a recent Lacoste polo excepted.

Sadly, nothing save a MTM HF corduroy jacket, harbinger of fall, to report in these parts, gents.


----------



## DFPyne

New Items

1. Gitman Bros. 14.5 x 33 Blue Pinpoint 
[$25 Shipped]











2. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$25 Shipped]










3. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$25 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"










4. Brooks Brothers Light Green Flat Front Shorts, 38" Waist & 9" Inch Inseam
[$25 Shipped]









Price Drops

5. O'Connells Madras Trousers - 18.5x2 by 32" + 2.5"
[$25 Shipped]


6. Cole Haan Tan Wing Tips - Hand Made in Italy - 9D (Trees Included)
[$40 Shipped]










7. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Gaurd Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk 
[$20 Shipped]










8. Brooks Brothers Special Order ~41R Charcoal Chalk Stripe 3Piece Suit
Jacket is 2 Button undarted with a hooked vent, quarterlined and 2 button sleeves. Pants are flat front with belt catcher, watchpocket and suspender buttons.
[$60 Shipped]
Jacket:
Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 30"
Vest:
Length: 22"
Pants:
Waist:18" x2
Inseam: 27" + 1.75" Cuff + 1.5 Excess 

































9. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$12 Each]
1) Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









2) Beer Stien - 100% Silk - 2.8"









3) Paul Stuart Sail Boats - 100% Silk - 3.5"









4) Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









5) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









6) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"









7) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 









8) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"









9) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









10) Unlabeled Blue with Red Lobsters Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








11) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









12) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 










Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$10 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"








4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


10. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

Sold:
- 8.5D Bass Weejuns Made in the USA Tassel Loafers
- Dooney & Bourke Green & Navy Wool Surcingle Belt
- Bull & Bear Tie Made Expressly For The N.Y. Stock Exchange 
- Cape Cod Blue with Green Light Houses Tie
- Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie

Feel free to make offers


----------



## TweedyDon

And trad fans of the Beatles or the Rat Pack here..?

Just an obscure teaser for what's coming tomorrow!


----------



## anonymouz

LL Bean Camp Mocs 8.5D
great condition. $25 shipped CONUS



















Espadrilles 8
new. $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. First quality but labels marked to prevent return to BB.

Two NOS Shirts $45 each.

Red/White Stripe Pinpoint 16.5-33
Blue Supima OCBD 15-34


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. I absorb part of the shipping cost on international shipments. All items are first quality unless otherwise noted but have a mark on the label which prevents return to BB.

The Brooks Brothers Size Chart provides a wealth of information on the subject of measurements and sizing.

Southwick for SHIPS shirts are made for the Japanese market.

All shirts are $45 unless otherwise noted. You want a discount? Take $5 off the price of the second and each subsequent shirt.

Blue Egyptian Cotton Golden Fleece. 14.5-31.
White w Pink/Blue Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31.
White w Blue/Taupe Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31.


White w Green Stripes Buttondown Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31 Slim.
White w Tan Stripes Club Collar Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31 Slim.


White Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Trad.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Extra Slim.
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Slim.


White Supima OCBD. 14.5-32 Slim.
Pink Supima OCBD. 14.5-32 Regular.
Southwick for SHIPS Blue OCBD. 14.5-32. 


White w Yellow/Blue Checks Southwick for SHIPS. 14.5-32.
White Cotton Southwick for SHIPS. 14.5-32.


White/Blue Microstripe Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-33 Slim.
White w Green/Tan Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-33 Slim.
Blue w Contrast Collar Cotton Shirt. 14.5-33.


White FC Dress Shirt Non-Iron. 14.5-34 Slim.
White Dress Shirt Non-Iron. 14.5-34 Slim.
White Buttondown Dress Shirt Non-Iron. 14.5-34 Slim.


Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim.
Ecru Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim.***SOLD***
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim.


White Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Trad.
Pink End on End FC. 14.5-34.


White Supima OCBD. 15-31 Slim.
White w Tan Stripes Club Collar Egyptian Cotton. 15-31 Slim.
White w Blue Windowpane Non-Iron. 15-32 Slim.


White w Blue Checks 15-33 SOLD
White Cotton Non-Iron. 15-33 Extra Slim.
White w Blue/Taupe Checks Egyptian Cotton. Retail $135. 15-33 Regular.


Blue w Windowpane Golden Fleece 2 Ply Superfine. 15-33.
White Herringbone Southwick for SHIPS. 15-33.


Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-34 Extra Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 15-34.
White w Gray/Red Stripes Non-Iron. 15-34 Trad.


Yellow Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.


Pink Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.
White w Multicolor Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 15-35.


White w Pink Check Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-31 Regular.
White w Blue Windowpane Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Slim.
Blue/White Gingham. 15.5-32 Extra Slim.


Red/White Gingham. 15.5-32 Extra Slim.
Pink Supima OCBD. 15.5-32 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White w Blue Stripes Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Slim.


Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Slim.
Red University Stripe OCBD 15.5-33 Slim.***SOLD***
White Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Slim.


Blue Music Stripe Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-33 Regular.
White w Maroon/Gray Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-33.
Blue w White Stripe. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.


White w Blue/Tan Stripe Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-33 Slim.
White Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White w Blue/Lavender Stripe Non-Iron. 15.5-33 Slim.


White Supima Non-Iron OCBD. 15.5-34 Slim.***SOLD***
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Yellow Supima OCBD. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.


Purple w White Stripe Contrast Collar Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-34 Slim.
Black/White Gingham. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.
White w Blue/Dk Blue Stripes. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.


Blue/White Microstripe Egyptian Cotton Pin Collar FC, 15.5-34 Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-34 Regular.
NOS Blue 55% Cotton 45% Polyester Pinpoint BD. 15.5-34.
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15.5-34 Slim.


White w Red Stripe Non-Iron. 15.5-35 Slim.
Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-35 Trad.
Yellow Supima OCBD. 15.5-35 Slim.


Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15.5-35 Slim.
White Supima OCBD. 15.5-36 Extra Slim.


Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-36 Trad.
Blue w Pale Yellow Stripe Fine Herringbone Ehyptian Cotton Non-Iron. 15.5-36.


White w Pale Blue Stripe Southwick for SHIPS SS. 15.5.
White Fine Linen Southwick for SHIPS SS. 15.5.


Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16-32 Trad.***SOLD***
Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16-32 Slim.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16-32 Extra Slim.
White Barrel Cuff Non-Iron. 16-32.


Golden Fleece 2 Ply Cotton Superfine White w Tan Stripes Contrast Collar. 16-33.
White Egyptian Cotton Pin Collar FC. 16-33 Slim.


Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16-33 Extra Slim.
Pink Supima OCBD. 16-33 Slim.
Blue Supima OCBD. 16-33 Extra Slim.


Blue/White Gingham. 16-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White/Black Microcheck. 16-34 Extra Slim.


White/Blue Check w Brown Blue Overcheck Egyptian Cotton. 16-35 Slim.***SOLD***
White Herringbone Egyptian Cotton. 16-35 Slim.***SOLD***
Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16-35 Slim.


White w Multicolor Stripe Egyptian Cotton. 16-35.***SOLD***
Blue Supima OCBD. 16-35 Trad.***SOLD***
White w Blue Stripes Golden Fleece Egyptian Cotton $195 retail. 16-36.***SOLD***


White w Blue Checks SS Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5.
White Fine Linen SS Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5.
White w Red/Blue Checks SS Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5.


White Supima OCBD. 16.5-32 Trad.
Blue Supima OCBD. 16.5-33 Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 16.5-33 Regular.


Yellow Supima OCBD. 16.5-33 Slim.
NOS Red/White Pinpoint BD. 16.5-33.
White Cotton Dress Shirt. 16.5-33.
Red Gingham. 16.5-34 Regular.


White w Blue Stripe 16.5-34 Extra Slim.
White w Blue/Yellow Check Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5-34.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 16.5-34 Regular.


Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16.5-34 Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton 16.5-34 Regular.
White w Dk Blue Microcheck. 16.5-34 Extra Slim.


White w Blue Windowpane Non-Iron. 16.5-35 Slim.
White w Multicolor Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 16.5-35 Regular.
Blue Supima OCBD. 16.5-35 Extra Slim.
Blue/White Gingham. 16.5-35 Regular.


Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16.5-36 Slim.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16.5-36 Slim.
White Supima OCBD. 16.5-37 Extra Slim.
BB Country Club 60% Cotton 40% Linen BD. 16.5-37.


White w Dk Blue Microcheck. 17-34 Extra Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 17-34 Regular. This shirt has a mill flaw on the shirt tail. Minor and won't be noticed while wearing. $35.


Blue/White Microstripe Egyptian Cotton. 17-35 Slim.
White w Yellow/Blue Checks Egyptian Cotton. 17-35 Slim.
white Egyptian Cotton FC. 17-35 Regular.


Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 17-35 Extra Slim.
Green/White Gingham. 17-35 Extra Slim.
White/Blue Microstripe. 17-35 Extra Slim.


White Supima OCBD. 17-36 Trad.
White/Black Stripe. 17-36 Slim.


BB Country Club Lt Blue 60% Cotton 40% Linen BD. 17.5-33.
White w Blue Stripes Non-Iron. 17.5-34 Slim.


White w Blue Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 17.5-35 Slim.
Blue Supima OCBD. 17.5-35 Slim.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include Priority Mail shipping to US, with tracking. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Peal & Co Brown Calf Monk Strap. 7C. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. 7.5D. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. 8D. $140.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. 8.5D. $175.***SOLD***


Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Casual Penny Loafers. 9D. $110.


Rancourt & Co American Blucher Hand Sewn Black Camp Shoe. Latex sole. Made in Maine, USA. These are heavyweight, high quality shoes, very impressive. 9D. $130.


Peal & Co Burgundy Shell Cordovan Cap Toe Boots. Made by Crockett & Jones. 9D, but may be a good fit for a 9.5 foot. Grail boots. Retail $998. $575.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. Retail $598. 9.5D. $270.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. This pair has been worn once and has a small nick on the side of the left shoe. 9.5D. $195.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Moc Toe Boots. Made in Portugal. Nice boots made of soft leather. These should break in easily and be quite comfortable. 9.5D. Retail $478. A steal at $130.***SOLD***


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. 10D. $190.


Red Wing Model 8138 Classic Leather Moc Toe Work Boots. Made in USA. Size 10, but may work better for someone who wears a 10.5. $170.


Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. 10.5D. $160.


Peal & Co Black Calf Pebble Grain Bluchers. One of these shoes has a more pronounced pebble grain than the other. 10.5D. $130.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. 10.5E. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. 11D. $175.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. 11.5D. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. 11.5E. $598 Retail. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Calf Tassel Loafers. 12C. $175.


I have a pair of 12D Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for $275. PM and I will get photos.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. 13D. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. 13D. $275.


Peal & Co Snuff Suede Semi Brogue. 13D. $175.***SOLD***


----------



## Pink and Green

DROPS! End of Summer Sale.



Pink and Green said:


> OK, be gentle, this is my first sale post! All items are like new if not brand new, and you'd never know these weren't straight from the store.
> 
> *Land's End Tailored Fit Khakis, Nantucket Red color. 31 x 30*, cuffed (of course!). I can take actual measurements of the inseam, but 30 is what I specified. *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Land's End Tailored Fit Khakis 32 x 30* Cuffed. Nice trim fit. *$15* shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kid's Polo Shorts* (2 lot) Tagged a size 12 (presuming this is boys size - I have girls at home and they are not this big yet). Seersucker and Khaki, great for the next month or so. *$20 for both shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo Tennis Shorts*, Size Medium (30-34?) Some of the best I've owned. Super light weight (poly of course), but plenty of room for tennis balls in the pockets, everything is mesh inside and there's some "breathable panels" which keep you cool. Amazing shorts. The horrendous state of my tennis game is why I'm selling. Worn twice in the last two years.* $30 shipped.*


----------



## frosejr

Anybody have some boys gear to move along? I need two nice boys ties and a blue blazer, about a size 16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops!*

*PRICE DROPS!*

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
[/CENTER]

*1) Kilgrour, French, & Stanbury Canvassed*

*My pictures of this jacket are absolutely terrible!*

A lovely jacket in a smaller size, this is made from a lovely rich dark brown and dark, dark moss green herringbone cloth with a lovely and subtle blue and russet overcheck. The cloth was woven in the British Isles, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket half-canvassed and fully lined, is a standard two-button front, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA by the Savile Row firm Kilgour, French, & Stanbury for Barney's of New York., and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only tiny flaw is a small mark on the inside of the interior breast pocket, as shown.

Asking just $45, or lower offer. 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28










     

*3) BESPOKE jacket made from English cloth that's a blend of SABLE, MINK, CASHMERE & WOOL! * *Canvassed*

This is easily the most luxurious fabric I have ever come across! A beautiful blend of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool (although the exact proportions of each are not given), this wonderful bespoke jacket was made somewhere in Asia--any further information that anyone can give me about the label would be very welcome!

In addition to the quality of the cloth, the fabric is beautiful--please see my close-ups for some small indication of the lovely herringbone blue, black, and grey weave!

Although my ignorance prevents me from knowing more about the tailoring house that built this beauty, the quality of both the cloth and the work leads me to believe that it was a very, very good tailoring firm indeed. (I suspect that the odd Playboy" label is un-authorized, and intended to make this jacket appeal to Western-orientated clients.) This jacket is 3/4 canvassed and 3/4 lined, and comes with a single vent and patch pockets, although the shoulders are a tad more padded than the Ivy look would allow. (Not unuaully so for normal mainstream jackets, and an easy tailoring fix by your dry-cleaner alterations person if you'd like a more natural look.) It has a spare button on a "giraffe neck" holder behind one of the front buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a tiny, single-threadhead flaw in the weave, shown. But this does not appear to be a snag or pull, and can only really be seen if you're looking for it, and on close inspection.

It's hard to price something like this--after all, how many times will you run across sable and mink in your jacket?  But, how about

*Asking just $40, or lower offer.*

*UPDATE*: This was from a Taiwanese tailoring firm--thanks to *chobochobo* for this information! 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/4










   

*4) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$28, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*5) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$20, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)










    

*6) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin! CANVASSED*

And, finally for today in the jacket listings, I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, for this classic American beauty!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*This deserves a post of its own!*

It's the 1960s, and Miami is in full swing as America's Casablanca, a tropical playground for the cool and shady alike. The Rat Pack are rubbing shoulders with the mob, the CIA are everywhere, covertly working against Castro, and the cooler and more louche members of the WASP establishment gave up the Hamptons for fun in a less straight-laced sun, with rum instead of gin in their cocktails and the madras wilder and more tropical, but still ready to fade like the pastel paint on the beachfront hotels and the dreams of ani-Castro exiles. And the centerpiece of it all was the fantastic Deauville Hotel, the venue for the second American appearance of the Beatles in 1964.

And what self-respecting 1960s hotel of the stature of the Deauville could fail to offer its clients every service they might possibly need, from procuring exploding cigars ("For Cuban Export Only"), to offering them concerts by the Beatles and the Rat Pack, to outfitting them in the sharpest clothes available, of a quality high enough to rival their own tailors back in Chicago, Boston, and New York? And that's where the Deauville's Slack Bar (what a perfect '60's name!) comes in, ready to outfit you in the coolest, most beautiful clothes money could buy.

And *that's the real, honest backstory to this beautiful cashmere jacket*, utterly permeated with '60's cool combined with some seriously high-quality tailoring-a terrific example of what the Deauville was capable of. Because this jacket was indeed made (in the USA-where else?) for the Deauville's Slack Bar-and right at its heyday in the very early 1960s (pre-1962).

And this jacket is a beauty. Made from 100% cashmere when cashmere was cashmere and not the thin pilling stuff so common today, this jacket is beautifully luxurious with absolutely no pilling at all. Plus, the colours and weave are wonderful--a terrific mix of charcoal, black,and red. And of course it has lovely narrow lapels and wonderful narrow, slanted pocket flaps!

It's also fully canvassed (of course!), and half-lined. It has side vents, and is very subtly darted, despite being a 3/2.5 roll. It is in absolutely excellent condition--a real testament to how long a jacket of this quality can last--although it coudl do with being dry-cleaned to freshen it up, since it's been in storage for over two decades. And so no, it doesn't need to be babied--this is a jacket you can wear without worry while sipping your martini on Miami Beach!*

*Not responsible for any injuries sustained by heatstroke while wearing cashmere jackets on beaches.

Asking just *$65, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for this jacket even without its provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 7/8


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Wow Tweedy I have always suspected that you wrote the descriptions for J. Peterman in their heyday! It is a beautiful jacket.

Best regards,


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS*

Corbin heavy tweed, 3/2 sack. This is a beautiful jacket for someone that can pull it off. Full canvass, very light shoulders and excellent construction throughout. No tagged size, but it measures to about a 37-38 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 20,5". sleeves 23.25" +2", shoulders 17.5" and length 30.25" BOC. Asking $65 *>>$50* shipped CONUS












Harris Tweed, half-belted, bi-swing jacket with patch pockets, throat latch and suede elbow patches and shoulder. Tagged a 42 R, it measures approximately: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and length 30.5" BOC. Asking $95 *>>$75* shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds!*

*I have several tweeds to list today... and many more to come!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Bold Plaid Irish Tweed! *

My wife likes this one... so were it to fit me it wouldn't be here, not only because she likes it but because in some obscure way her liking one particular tweed of mine clearly justifies my purchase of more!

This is a lovely, bold Irish tweed, featuring half-canvassing and full lining as well as side vents. A lovely and unusual jacket, this would be perfect for a Fall weekend. It does need a dry-clean--the cuffs are slightly grubby at the fold, but this is a very easy fix with your first visit to the dry-cleaner--and so because of this it's just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

asking a paltry *$35, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Tagged a 42R:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2










    

*2) Harris Tweed by Princeton's H. Gross & Co. Canvassed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed from Princeton's Ivy outfitters H. Gross & Co. of Hulfish St.. The tweed on this is terrific, being a classic herringbone in versatile mid-brown with vertical stripes of blue and rose pin, flecked throughout with sparks of red and blue. This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition! It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 30 1/2










   

*3) BEAUTIFUL basketweave 3/2.5 tweed sack Canvassed *

This is a lovely jacket, and I wish that it fit me! Sold by John Grissim of Carm,el by the Sea, CA, this is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones. It's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$50, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 31 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










    

*4) Classic 3/2 sack in soft herringbone tweed Canvassed*

This is another wonderful jacket, in a lovely soft tweed with a lovely drape and beautiful hand. This jacket is a high-roll 3/2 sack (NOT a 3-button jacket) with an absolutely beautiful lapel roll, and is half-canvassed. It's also half-lined, and has a single vent. It was (fairly recently) Union Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was clearly hardly, if ever, worn.

Asking just *$50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two BB shirts!*

*Two Brooks Brothers shirts!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 17-34-35 Checked BD*

I have to admit that this is just too large for me.... Which is a pity, as it's a lovely shirt! Non-iron, I'm afraid, but in excellent condition apart from small laundry mark on inside of tail. *Claimed!*

 

*2) Special Order (measures to 16-34)*

A beautiful straight-collar shirt, Special Order Made in the USA. From the closet of *32rollandrock*! Must iron. Slightly rumpled, but in very good/excellent condition. The color is best shown on the close-up. Asking *Claimed!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

I bought this madras jacket on Ebay, but the measurements weren't wrong, and it is too small for me. Just looking to get back what I paid for it, $55. It's an awesome jacket, natural shoulders, I believe it's a 3/2 that's been pressed wrong. There is a small spot just beneath the armpit of the right arm, The spot is essentially concealed when worn.
Marked a 41L, measures more like a 40L. Here's a link to the original auction:










Measurements: 
Shoulders - 18"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Pit to pit - 21"
Length BOC - 31"

Again, just asking what I paid, which is $55. Shipped priority.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING TIES! All now $4 -- $10 CONUS!*

*FREE genuine Hermes tie to first chap to buy $20+ of ties from me!* All ties are FREE to $18--including Brioni, Gucci, Brooks Brothers, Talbott, The English Shop of Princeton, and more!

*FREE GENUINE HERMES TIE! *

  

I recently purchased two lovely and genuine vintage Hermes ties. I thought that these ties were in Very Good condition, but when the light struck them at an angle when I was looking at them sideways from above I noticed the very faint ghost of an old stain on the front of each. This can't be seen at all EXCEPT from above at an angle and when the light is in the right place, and so these ties are completely wearable unless you happen to have people standing over you on ladders all the time staring at your ties. Or you're a midget whose ties are constantly stared at my your co-workers. But, I do need to mention this flaw..... and so the remaining tie (the first has been claimed already, free) is* FREE to the first chap who buys $20 or more of ties from me*! 

*All prices include shipping in CONUS**; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME--INDEED,* *EXPECTED* *ON 2 OR MORE TIES!* 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Group 1: Paisleys*

From left to right, in the main picture, with individual pictures above the description and price:

 

a) All silk paisley; beautiful! Made in England for The English Shop of Princeton. $8

 

b) Damon; all wool. A lovely tie, but then I'm partial to wool paisleys! SOLD

 

c) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. All silk. $8

 

d) Another Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton! All silk. $8

 

e) XMI 325 series. Italian silk; hand-sewn in the USA. $8.

 

f) Liberty of London; all wool. Alas, this has a small hole in the front. It can be seen if you're looking for it, but otherwise it's disguised by the pattern. However, given this, this is *FREE* with another tie!

 

g) Alan Royce of Princeton. Hand-sewn; all silk. $8

*GROUP 3: Some exotics!*










 

a) Brooks Brothers. Slightly rumpled from storage, otherwise excellent. $7

 

b) Gianni Campagna. An absolutely beautiful tie, of, I believe, very lightweight silk. Excellent condition. Campagna is one of _the_ top tailoring houses in Italy; more information about this firm can be found here:

https://www.forbes.com/forbes/2000/0124/6502171a.html

Asking just SOLD--which really is an absolute steal!

   

c) J. Press Burlington Knot regimental (Royal Air Force). This is slightly rumpled from storage, and has a tiny, tiny spot in the second from last white stripe, which I've tried to show. Hence, conservatively just Very Good condition, and so just SOLD

 

d) H. P. Scott of Burlington Arcade, London W1. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition and just SOLD. Information on Burlington Arcade here:

https://www.burlington-arcade.co.uk/

 

e) Thai silk, for "Parsnip Hollow". A lovely textured tie! 

*Group 4: Wool knits, tweed, and wool challis*










         

*From left to right in main picture*:

a) Gian Marco. A lovely brown wool knit! $10
b) Roosterknit--a trad classic! 60/40 wool/mohair. Keeper off one side, otherwise excellent. $10
c) J. Hanley Ltd. A lovely Irish wool tie, from Ireland! $10
d) Gant. No fabric content listed, but clearly wool. Tiny hole on underside in knot area, as shown, hence just $7
e) Kenneth Gordon. A beautiful wool challis, hand sewn and blocked in England. SOLD
f) Another lovely wool challis! Tiny hole on front, as shown. SOLD

*Group 5: Regimentals, linens, and more*










         

a) Brooks Brothers Makers; made in USA from silk printed in England. Some minor dyerun on the liner, as shown. Hence just $7 
b) A beautiful tie! 100% slubby linen, by Club Room. Freshly dry-cleaned, hence the tag! SOLD
c) Taylor Ltd, for The English Shop of Princeton. Keeper off on one side. $6
d) Unknown maker. All wool. SOLD
e) Lanvin. In excellent condition! $8

*Group 6: More exotics--including Brioni and Gucci!*










          

a) Ibbas of Rome. A lovely tie! $7
b) Brooks Brothers Makers. Lovely! Minor snag on lining, as shown. $7
c) Vintage Brioni. In excellent vintage condition, albeit with a rumpled keeper! JUST $10
d) Gucci. In excellent condition! JUST $10
e) Vintage Rooster. In Good/Very Good condition. Very 1960s Ivy! $4

*Group 7: Emblematics*










       

a) New Jersey State emblematic. All silk. $8 
b) Bermuda emblematic, by Trimingham's. Poly. A trad classic! $7
c) New York City PGA. All silk. $8
d) Shepard & Woodward of Oxford (Academic Clothiers) formalised bird emblematic. Poly. $7
e) Gamebirds emblematic. Poly. Great for Fall! $6

*GROUP 8: Bowties

ALL BOWTIES JUST $15 FOR ALL, OR PRICES AS MARKED*










      

1) Bolgheri silk. Slightly loose adjustment hook--very easy fix if you care! $4
2) Unknown maker. Lovely thick dove-grey silk. SOLD
3) Addison on Madison. Handmade silk. $4
4) *SOLD* Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. SOLD
5) Paul Stuart. Silk. SOLD
6) Unknown maker. Silk. $4
7) Alan Royce of Princeton. Silk. $5


----------



## frosejr

Since the nice suit I got from tonylumpkin confirmed that there are big-guy clothes out there somewhere, please keep an eye out for nice 52L or 52XL suits (with pants that can make a 34 inseam work) and odd jackets (especially tweed); 19/37 shirts; 44 waist Bills/Charleston/Donnelly khakis; 46 long rise dress slacks; and 12B or C shoes, especially shell and especially longwings.

I know these are sizes that folks normally would pass up for the Exchange, but I can use them.

Will gladly pay extra for your time and trouble.

Thanks
Francis


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shirts, shoes and more. Offers welcome.

First up, an old-school Brooksgate, light-weight OCBD, 15.5x32. Immaculate. $20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












Next, a BB pinpoint non-iron, 18x36. Immaculate, zero issues, just $15 CONUS.













A 15.5x34 BB button-down, must-iron. No issues. $15 CONUS












A 16x32/33 BB button-down non-iron. Zero issues. $15 CONUS.












A Lacoste polo shirt, size 7. $15 CONUS.












The Midwest's premier fashion consultant, not for sale at any price










Florsheim Imperial shell longwings, 9D, with super-thick soles, v-cleats and zero blemishes. $65 CONUS












NWOT LL Bean tan bucks in 9D. $35 CONUS.












An LL Bean Harris Tweed bucket hat with GoreTex, large. $15 CONUS












An Orvis sport shirt in XXL. This appears never worn. $15 CONUS


----------



## tocqueville

Those brooksgate are my size, but what the heck is brooksgate?


----------



## TweedyDon

tocqueville said:


> Those brooksgate are my size, but what the heck is brooksgate?


It was the old "entry level" tier of Brooks Brothers; I believe the clothing used to be cut slimmer than the other lines.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

That old brooksgate shirt is fantastic!


Francis, Wish I'd have seen your post yesterday, came across a handfull of 52L jackets and suits at goodwill and it was 99 cent day.


Brooks Brothers summer jacket
nice silk/linen blend, no fabric tag though
all the trady details, 3/2 sack, center vent, fully lined
nice very, very slubby blend with a greenish tint to it and an orange check
I'm thinking this is a 38, as that's about what I am and it fits me well.
21" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30.5" bottom collar to hem


asking $65 shipped or offer






Older Lands End Charter Collection Blazer
3/2 sack
1/4 lined, center vent, patch lower pockets, very trady
American made, no fabric content, lighter weight, probably a blend
fits like a 38R
chest, 20 5/8"
shoulders 17"
sleeves 24 1/2"
30 1/8" bottom collar to hem

$25 shipped/ offer

I can't get the image tags to work so here are the pictures:


----------



## TweedyDon

The Kingsridge 3/2 sack in soft herringbone (4 above) has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. I am happy to ship internationally, and I will pick up some of the cost. All photos are clickable thumbs. All shirts are first quality (unless otherwise noted) with a mark on the label to prevent return to BB.

I am using a different format on this thread. I am only posting a shirt once, but listing each size which I have in that shirt. So just because the label I posted in the close up is a BB0 it doesn't mean that I don't have it in the other sizes I have listed.

Brooks Brothers Size Chart

White Short Sleeve OCBD, Big BF. BB0, BB2. $60
White Linen w Taupe Checks. BB0, BB3, BB5. $60
Blue/White Gingham Buttondown. BB0, BB3. $60


Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD. BB0. $60
White w Blue Tattersall OCBD. BB0. $60


Dark Blue LS Safari Shirt. BB1. $60
Pink w White Stripes OCBD. BB1, BB2, soldBB3. $60
White OCBD. BB2.***SOLD***
White w Blue Microcheck. BB2. $60


White w Earthtone Checks OCBD. BB1, BB3, BB5. $60
Blue OCBD. BB3.***SOLD***


White Linen w Red/Blue Checks. BB0, soldBB4. $60
Pink w White Stripes and Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB1. $60


Blue Oxford Cloth. BB4.***SOLD***
Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB4. $60
Blue w White Stripes OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB5. $60


White Club Collar Oxford Cloth. BB5. $65.
Gray OCBD w Red/White/Blue Grosgrain at bottom of side seams. BB0sold, BB4. $70.
Blue OCBD w FC and Contrast Cuff/Collar. BB3. $60


*Mark McNairy* This is the last of my McNairy and I don't know when I will get any more.

Here are typical measurements:
XS 14.5-32, p2p 19.5, Sh 16.75, BOC 30.5
S 15-33, p2p 20.5, Sh 17.5, BOC 32

Ecru SS OCBD. XS. $50.
Blue LS OCBD w Blue Uni Stripe Collar. XS. $55.
Blue LS OCBD w Yellow Collar. XS. $55
Red SS University Stripe/Yellow Fun Shirt. XS. $70
Red LS University Stripe/Blue Fun Shirt. XS. $70


Blue LS OCBD w Yellow Collar. S. $55
Red University Stripe LS OCBD w White Collar. S. $55
Yellow LS OCBD. S. $50.
Blue LS OCBD. S. $50.


----------



## JordanW

American Eagle madras pants - made in India. These are marked 32" waist, but measure out at 33". The rise is 11.5". Inseam is right at 30". These pants have a straight leg with a leg opening measuring 10". Slant side pockets and watch pocket in the usual place. These would make a great pair of shorts, too!

*$25 shipped

*Navy Leatherman Ltd. cotton surcingle fish belt in excellent condition. Size 38

*$16 shipped*

Brooks Brothers fully lined, navy 3-button sack blazer in excellent condition. Measures out around a 41L. Bottom two buttons will need to be replaced. This is easily achieved by making a run to your nearest fabric store. Shirt and tie pictured not included. :icon_smile:

Measurements

Underarm to underarm: 21.25"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam from back: 18.5"
Top of collar to hem: 33"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 25"

*$48 shipped*


----------



## LouB

For the robust gent, a like new Orvis Country Corduroy Sport jacket, size 56R. It appears to be identical to the one currently shown on the Orvis website, so I'll use their description:

_"Stretch corduroy with three-button styling, patch-and-flap pockets, bi-swing back, and full lining. Three exterior and four interior pockets. In tan."_

It does not appear to have been worn and still has the four stitches on the sleeve where the label was attached. It is USA made and fully lined. While it is described as "stretch corduroy" on the website and shows spandex as being added, I detect no "stretchiness" and one of the labels shows 100% cotton.

$55 CONUS


----------



## Geoff Gander

Further reduction!



Geoff Gander said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Up for grabs is an Orvis casual button down shirt, made in Hong Kong. Tip-top condition, from a smoke-free home. Base colour is pale yellow, with windowpane check pattern in green, pink, red, and light blue.
> 
> *$32 shipped* CONUS and Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff


----------



## TommyDawg

TommyDawg said:


> Hi Gents! If you're interested, I just posted a nice black leather car coat from JAB in the sales section. It took too long for me to post it the first time, so I figured I just write a note here and refer you to it.  Medium. very nice condition. $40. Full details and photos with the sales post. Thanks!!
> Tom


*price drop to $30. Would love to get this into someone's closet. Thanks!
Tom*


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS

*


CMDC said:


> Here is something that I really wish were my size. This is a beautiful jacket. Heavy flannel. Hook vent. 3 patch pockets. Leather buttons. Forget that it's August. You'll thank me in October.
> 
> Huntington forest green 3/2 sack jacket.
> 
> Tagged 42 R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30.5 BoC
> Sleeve: 23
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the smaller gent. Gant for Lord and Taylor. 2 Button sack herringbone jacket in a light sage color. Beautiful shade of green.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 18.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## CMDC

Further Drops. Can't believe these are still here.

$55 conus each; $95 for the pair.



CMDC said:


> Two JPress suits. Both in excellent condition. No issues whatsoever on either.
> 
> First up, charcoal 3/2 sack ropestripe flannel.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Hook vent
> 
> Trousers: 37 x 30; Flat front, cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Button, darted, glenplaid w/red accent. The darts blend into the pattern making them less visible.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Hook vent
> 
> Trousers 37 x 30; flat front, cuffed


----------



## TweedyDon

*Teaser!*

*Here's a teaser, of things to come*--just one of several closets whose contents (from 36 to 48, including trad suits, tweeds, and more...) will be appearing here soon!



Note the green shirt at the end.... When my wife asked me if I'd moved _all_ of her clothes from one of the spare wardrobes to make room for suits and tweeds this allowed me to say "no, of course not!" with complete honesty! 

*I should also say here that* *32rollandrock* *has taken to tormenting me*. I received this morning from him a large box of items for the Exchange containing not just one, but _two_, of my personal Grails--a beautiful Pendleton Blackwatch jacket and a wonderful Brooks 3/2 sack in herringbone with patch pockets. NEITHER were in my size! :icon_headagainstwal _*And he knew this when he sent them!!!! *_:mad2:

*PS*: The beautiful, wide-shouldered wooden hangers on which everything is hanging were acquired courtesy of *Steve Smith*, to whom I owe a great debt of gratitude!


----------



## TweedyDon

The first paisley tie, the Lanvin tie, and the Gucci tie have no wall been claimed, as has the remaining free Hermes tie. 

The Square Rigger satchel has also now been claimed. 

Thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Chipp and Vineyard Vines ties*

*As always, international inquiries are welcome!

OFFERS WELCOME TOO!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Chipp "Moneybags" tie.*

You all know what this is!  In Very Good condition, with no flaws at all.

Asking $25, *or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

   

*
2) NWT Vineyard Vines tie*

New, with tags. Unworn, and in perfect condition.

Asking $20, *or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


----------



## jt2gt

jt2gt said:


> Two pair of shoes in very lightly worn condition:
> 
> Quoddy Grizzly Suede/Brick sole in 8.5. Great looking...hardly worn, check sole pic.
> 
> $175 shipped CONUS
> 
> Alden for J.Crew Dark Brown PTBs, size 8, Barrie. Lightly worn 2x.
> 
> $225 shipped CONUS.
> 
> PM me your email for pics...can't seem to post them. Both shoes in like new condition with only minimal sole marks. Thanks...JT


Quoddy's are sold...Alden PTB in size 8 Barrie still here. Link to pics:

Also have some quoddy boats in 8 good condition I may part with -- $150 shipped.

Thanks...JT


----------



## Jovan

After I come back from vacation on the 23rd, I'll be selling some ties (including bows), sport coats, a suit that breaks my heart to leave but just doesn't fit anymore, and some trousers. I won't be charging very much at all. Stay tuned. I can give more info if anyone wants "dibs" on anything before they're listed.


----------



## DFPyne

Jovan said:


> After I come back from vacation on the 23rd, I'll be selling some ties (including bows), sport coats, a suit that breaks my heart to leave but just doesn't fit anymore, and some trousers. I won't be charging very much at all. Stay tuned. I can give more info if anyone wants "dibs" on anything before they're listed.


Any hints on sizes?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sz. 36, 38 Shearling from manhattan of Napa, Califrornia!*

From the closets of *32rollandrock*, this is an absolutely *beautiful*, thick, warm, and luxurious shearling coat by Manhattan of Napa, California! It's in terrific condition with no scruffs, marks, or stains at all, inside or out, apart from the tiny brown mark on the right sleeve, as shown. The shearling is wonderful and warm, and the exterior seams are all strongly stitched, with a reinforced single vent. The buttons are leather-covered football buttons, and all are very tight indeed, as are the buttonholes--rare on a used shearling!

This jacket has no odd odours, although it does small vaguely of shearling leather when you press your face up to it, as you'd expect!

This is tagged a 36, and seems to run true--I'm a slim 40 and can fit into it so it buttons comfortably with a t-shirt on, so my guess is that this would work best for a 36, and maybe a 38 without many layers.

Overall, if you want a shearling, and you're a smaller chap, grab this one!

Asking just *$95, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. *OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/5
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34 1/2


----------



## The Rambler

^snap it up, smaller trads: that's a lifetime garment, worth at least a grand new.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Agreed, Rambler. That's a beauty. If I shrunk two inches everywhere and moved four hours (even farther) north, I would be all over that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^
It hurt that it didn't fit me.


----------



## TweedyDon

^Trust me... I know just how you feel! :icon_pale:


----------



## MrZipper

*BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Navy Suit*

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Navy Sack Suit 40L*

*SOLD
*


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm on stacation this week and one of the projects is getting my closets under control. Many things I've just bagged up to donate, but there are a few things I just can't believe never sold. So, before they go back to the thrift store...make any one of these relisted items yours for $35 or $38 west of the Mississippi. Stay tuned, I'll be adding more items as I get deeper into the closets.

Navy pinstripe J.Press 3/2 sack. Four seasons weight and in great condition. Tagged 41R. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 22", sleeves 23" +2.5", shoulders 19", BOC length 30.5" Flat front trousers: waist 17.5", inseam 29" +1" w/1 1/2" cuffs.



Brooks Brothers "MAKERS" grey, glen plaid 3/2 sack. Excellent condition, canvassed. Tagged 41L. Approximate measurements: 22", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 19", BOC length 32.5". Flat trousers: waist 17.5" +2", inseam 30" +1 1/4" w/2" cuffs.



Harvard COOP grey flannel 3/2 sack. Again, excellent condition. No tagged size. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 22.5", sleeves 26" +2", shoulders 18.75", BOC length 32". Flat trousers: waist 17.5", inseam 31" +1.25" w/ 2" cuffs.



*A**lso, further cuts on these two.

*Corbin heavy tweed, 3/2 sack. This is a beautiful jacket for someone that can pull it off. Full canvass, very light shoulders and excellent construction throughout. No tagged size, but it measures to about a 37-38 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 20,5". sleeves 23.25" +2", shoulders 17.5" and length 30.25" BOC. Asking $65 *>>$50 >>$45* shipped CONUS
















Harris Tweed, half-belted, bi-swing jacket with patch pockets, throat latch and suede elbow patches and shoulder. Tagged a 42 R, it measures approximately: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and length 30.5" BOC. Asking $95 *>>$75 >>$65* shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

The Gian Marco wool tie, the Roosterknit tie, the Taylor Ltd tie for TES of Princeton, and the Hanley wool tie have now all been claimed. Thank you!

_*And someone should steal those tweeds from TL, above--those are GREAT prices!*_


----------



## Cardinals5

Some great staple suits there from tonylumpkin - someone should grab those if they're in your size.


----------



## LouB

The Orvis Country Corduroy Sport jacket has been sold.


----------



## JordanW

*Price drop on the madras pants and blazer...*



JordanW said:


> American Eagle madras pants - made in India. These are marked 32" waist, but measure out at 33". The rise is 11.5". Inseam is right at 30". These pants have a straight leg with a leg opening measuring 10". Slant side pockets and watch pocket in the usual place. These would make a great pair of shorts, too!
> 
> *$18 shipped
> 
> *Navy Leatherman Ltd. cotton surcingle fish belt in excellent condition. Size 38
> 
> *$16 shipped*
> 
> Brooks Brothers fully lined, navy 3-button sack blazer in excellent condition. Measures out around a 41L. Bottom two buttons will need to be replaced. This is easily achieved by making a run to your nearest fabric store. Shirt and tie pictured not included. :icon_smile:
> 
> Measurements
> 
> Underarm to underarm: 21.25"
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam from back: 18.5"
> Top of collar to hem: 33"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 25"
> 
> *$40 shipped*


----------



## DFPyne

MOVING SALE - If you like anything make an offer. Next week it is going to the thrift store.
*I will be unable to ship until next Wednesday but still feel free to make offers so I can put things aside for you*

1. 42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$39 Shipped]
Cards was nice enough to pick this up for me at his local thrift store, but it just dosn't fit. Looking to get back what I put ino it + shipping.
3/2 Roll, quarted lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









2. Gitman Bros. 14.5 x 33 Blue Pinpoint 
[$20 Shipped]











2. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$20 Shipped]










3. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$20 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"










4. O'Connells Madras Trousers - 18.5x2 by 32" + 2.5"
[$25 Shipped]


5. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Gaurd Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk 
[$18 Shipped]










6. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$10 Each]
1) Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









2) Beer Stien - 100% Silk - 2.8"









3) Paul Stuart Sail Boats - 100% Silk - 3.5"









4) Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









5) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









6) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"









7) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 









8) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"









9) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









10) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









11) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 










Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$10 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"








4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


7. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

Sold:
- Brooks Brothers Special Order ~41R Charcoal Chalk Stripe 3Piece Suit
- Lobster Tie

Please make any offers. Any offer will be considered.


----------



## MicTester

The Rambler said:


> ^snap it up, smaller trads: that's a lifetime garment, worth at least a grand new.





Mississippi Mud said:


> Agreed, Rambler. That's a beauty. If I shrunk two inches everywhere and moved four hours (even farther) north, I would be all over that.





32rollandrock said:


> ^
> It hurt that it didn't fit me.


Please tell me we all go through this sometime or another. It is not going to fit me for sure, but I am going to make an offer to TD anyway. I think I need help :frown:


----------



## Taken Aback

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Francis, Wish I'd have seen your post yesterday, came across a handfull of 52L jackets and suits at goodwill and it was 99 cent day.


Argh. I've never seen them for 99 cents; forget about big sizes in quality.



TweedyDon said:


> *Here's a teaser, of things to come*--just one of several closets whose contents (from 36 to 48, including trad suits, tweeds, and more...) will be appearing here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Note the green shirt at the end.... When my wife asked me if I'd moved _all_ of her clothes from one of the spare wardrobes to make room for suits and tweeds this allowed me to say "no, of course not!" with complete honesty!
> 
> *I should also say here that* *32rollandrock* *has taken to tormenting me*. I received this morning from him a large box of items for the Exchange containing not just one, but _two_, of my personal Grails--a beautiful Pendleton Blackwatch jacket and a wonderful Brooks 3/2 sack in herringbone with patch pockets. NEITHER were in my size! :icon_headagainstwal _*And he knew this when he sent them!!!! *_:mad2:
> 
> *PS*: The beautiful, wide-shouldered wooden hangers on which everything is hanging were acquired courtesy of *Steve Smith*, to whom I owe a great debt of gratitude!


What size is that BW jacket?


----------



## GeorgePlimpton

*BB OCBD*

This may seem like an elementary question, but what are the differences between the OCBDs purchased from BB catalog or regular retail stores and OCBDs purchased from the outlets?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops--some major!--on remaining jackets and suits--NOW FROM $15 shipped! *

As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL 100% cashmere Mad Men jacket from the 1960s Deauville Hotel in Miami*

It's the 1960s, and Miami is in full swing as America's Casablanca, a tropical playground for the cool and shady alike. The Rat Pack are rubbing shoulders with the mob, the CIA are everywhere, covertly working against Castro.... and the cooler and more louche members of the WASP establishment gave up the Hamptons for fun in a less straight-laced sun, with rum instead of gin in their cocktails and the madras wilder and more tropical, but still ready to fade like the pastel paint on the beachfront hotels and the dreams of ani-Castro exiles. And the centerpiece of it all was the fantastic Deauville Hotel, the venue for the second American appearance of the Beatles in 1964.

And what self-respecting 1960s hotel of the stature of the Deauville could fail to offer its clients every service they might possibly need, from procuring exploding cigars ("For Cuban Export Only"), to offering them concerts by the Beatles and the Rat Pack, to outfitting them in the sharpest clothes available, of a quality high enough to rival their own tailors back in Chicago, Boston, and New York? And that's where the Deauville's Slack Bar (what a perfect '60's name!) comes in, ready to outfit you in the coolest, most beautiful clothes money could buy.

And *that's the real, honest backstory to this beautiful cashmere jacket*, utterly permeated with '60's cool combined with some seriously high-quality tailoring-a terrific example of what the Deauville was capable of. Because this jacket was indeed made (in the USA-where else?) for the Deauville's Slack Bar-and right at its heyday in the very early 1960s (pre-1962).

And this jacket is a beauty. Made from 100% cashmere when cashmere was cashmere and not the thin pilling stuff so common today, this jacket is beautifully luxurious with absolutely no pilling at all. Plus, the colours and weave are wonderful--a terrific mix of charcoal, black,and red. And of course it has lovely narrow lapels and wonderful narrow, slanted pocket flaps!

It's also fully canvassed (of course!), and half-lined. It has side vents, and is very subtly darted, despite being a 3/2.5 roll. It is in absolutely excellent condition--a real testament to how long a jacket of this quality can last--although it'll need a dry-clean to freshen it up, as it's been in storage for about two decades. And so no, it doesn't need to be babied--this is a jacket you can wear without worry while sipping your martini on Miami Beach!

Asking just *$50, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for this jacket even without its provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 7/8










     

*2) Bold Plaid Irish Tweed! *

My wife likes this one... so were it to fit me it wouldn't be here, not only because she likes it but because in some obscure way her liking one particular tweed of mine clearly justifies my purchase of more!

This is a lovely, bold Irish tweed, featuring half-canvassing and full lining as well as side vents. A lovely and unusual jacket, this would be perfect for a Fall weekend. It does need a dry-clean--the cuffs are slightly grubby at the fold, but this is a very easy fix with your first visit to the dry-cleaner--and so because of this it's just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

asking a paltry *$26, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Tagged a 42R:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2










    

*3) Harris Tweed by Princeton's H. Gross & Co. Canvassed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed from Princeton's Ivy outfitters H. Gross & Co. of Hulfish St.. The tweed on this is terrific, being a classic herringbone in versatile mid-brown with vertical stripes of blue and rose pin, flecked throughout with sparks of red and blue. This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition! It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 30 1/2










   

*4) BEAUTIFUL basketweave 3/2.5 tweed sack Canvassed *

This is a lovely jacket, and I wish that it fit me! Sold by John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, this is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones. It's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 31 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










    

*5) Kilgrour, French, & Stanbury Canvassed*

*My pictures of this jacket are absolutely terrible!*

A lovely jacket, this is made from a lovely rich dark brown and dark, dark moss green herringbone cloth with a lovely and subtle blue and russet overcheck. The cloth was woven in the British Isles, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket half-canvassed and fully lined, is a standard two-button front, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA by the Savile Row firm Kilgour, French, & Stanbury for Barney's of New York., and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only tiny flaw is a small mark on the inside of the interior breast pocket, as shown.

Asking just $45, or lower offer. 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28










     

*6) BESPOKE jacket made from English cloth that's a blend of SABLE, MINK, CASHMERE & WOOL! * *Canvassed*

This is easily the most luxurious fabric I have ever come across! A beautiful blend of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool (although the exact proportions of each are not given), this wonderful bespoke jacket was made somewhere by a Taiwanese tailoring form.

In addition to the quality of the cloth, the fabric is beautiful--please see my close-ups for some small indication of the lovely herringbone blue, black, and grey weave!

Although my ignorance prevents me from knowing more about the tailoring house that built this beauty, the quality of both the cloth and the work leads me to believe that it was a very, very good tailoring firm indeed. (I suspect that the odd "Playboy" label is un-authorized, and intended to make this jacket appeal to Western-orientated clients.) This jacket is 3/4 canvassed and 3/4 lined, and comes with a single vent and patch pockets, although the shoulders are a tad more padded than the Ivy look would allow. (Not unuaully so for normal mainstream jackets, and an easy tailoring fix by your dry-cleaner alterations person if you'd like a more natural look.) It has a spare button on a "giraffe neck" holder behind one of the front buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a tiny, single-threadhead flaw in the weave, shown. But this does not appear to be a snag or pull, and can only really be seen if you're looking for it, and on close inspection.

It's hard to price something like this--after all, how many times will you run across sable and mink in your jacket?  But, how about

*Asking just $36, or lower offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/4










   

*7) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$25, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*8) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$15, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## TweedyDon

The shearling is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some stuff gone, some prices reduced



32rollandrock said:


> Shirts, shoes and more. Offers welcome.
> 
> First up, an old-school Brooksgate, light-weight OCBD, 15.5x32. Immaculate. $20 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a BB pinpoint non-iron, 18x36. Immaculate, zero issues, just SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 15.5x34 BB button-down, must-iron. No issues. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 16x32/33 BB button-down non-iron. Zero issues. $15 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lacoste polo shirt, size 7. $15 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Midwest's premier fashion consultant, not for sale at any price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Imperial shell longwings, 9D, with super-thick soles, v-cleats and zero blemishes. $65>>$60 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWOT LL Bean tan bucks in 9D. $35>>$30 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An LL Bean Harris Tweed bucket hat with GoreTex, large. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Orvis sport shirt in XXL. This appears never worn. SOLD


----------



## andcounting

^ I miss my bearded dragon of old. A friend since middle school that past not too long ago...


----------



## a4audi08

Shirts are $17 each shipped CONUS

15.5X34 supima cotton SLIM FIT









16.5X34/35 traditional fit









16X34 slim fit BD









Huntington 16.5X34. This is a heavy cotton, almost woolen fabric.


----------



## LouB

PRL 100 % cotton flat front "Classic Chino" reds, marked 35x30. Waist measures 18", flat; inseam is 30"

Freshly starched, will probably stand up straight in your closet.

Asking $22 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on NWT Vineyard Vines and Chipp "Moneybags" emblematic!



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, international inquiries are welcome!
> 
> OFFERS WELCOME TOO!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Chipp "Moneybags" tie.*
> 
> You all know what this is!  In Very Good condition, with no flaws at all.
> 
> Asking $22, *or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) NWT Vineyard Vines tie*
> 
> New, with tags. Unworn, and in perfect condition.
> 
> Asking $18, *or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*From the closets of 32rollandrock....!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Offers very welcome, too!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! Pendleton Blackwatch Jacket*

*CLAIMED!*

An Ivy/Trad GRAIL! This is an absolutely beautiful half-canvassed Blackwatch jacket, Made in the USA by Pendleton, this jacket is half-lined in Pendleton's signature lining and features lovely leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It has a single vent, and apart from some minor patina to the buttons is in excellent condition. The front left hand pocket is still basted shut! This is an absolutely wonderful jacket in a very nice weight--absolutely perfect for fall weekends or Ivy dinner parties!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/5)
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2

   

*2) Brooks Bros. 3/2 herringbone tweed sack*

*CLAIMED!*

Another Ivy/Trad GRAIL! This beautiful Brooks Brothers half-canvassed 3/2 sack jacket in CLASSIC black and grey herringbone tweed features patch pockets, half-lining, and a single hook vent. Both of the interior pockets are zipped for extra security! This jacket was, of course, Made in the USA--and I'm really disappointed that this doesn't fit me, as I've been looking for one of these jackets for ages.... The lapel roll is lovely, and this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

If you don't have this classic wardrobe staple in your closet yet, grab this one!

*Tagged a 44L; measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

     

*3) Possibly UNWORN Boss jacket from Loro Piana cashmere*

Cut from beautiful Loro Piana cashmere and possibly unworn--the front right pocket is still basted shut, and the jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--this lovely Boss jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front, is subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. Boss jackets don't get much love here for the decent reason that they're terribly overpriced at full retail.... But when they're possibly new, canvassed, cut from LP cashmere, and priced this low, they're a bargain... even if not trad at all!  This jacket was made in the USA.

*Asking just $50, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 48R and measures:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Another from 32rollandrock!*

*CLAIMED! Classic Harris Tweed!*

A lovely classic brown half-canvassed herringbone Harris Tweed with traditional Harris vertical striping in subtle pink and blue, this jacket is half-lined and has a single vent. It also features traditional metal-shanked leather covered buttons! It was Made in the USA. It does have a wear spot in the lining, as shown, and some wear to the top of the interior pocket, as shown. Both could be ignored--the latter should be!--but the wear spot would be an easy patching fix for a dry-cleaner tailor.

Although the tweed itself is in excellent condition, these flaws make this jacket in Very Good condition overall, hence just *CLAIMED* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## straw sandals

For those of you with more English leanings, I've found an amazing three piece gray covert cloth/ cavalry twill suit. It's a bespoke number by T.G. Hammond with a date of 1986. It sports horn buttons, working cuffs, and an interesting blue and white striped lining on the back of the waistcoat and inside the armholes. It's fully canvassed and beautiful, but not exactly trad, so I ask that interested parties pm me. The suit measures around a 38S. The pants have a waist around 31, and an inseam around 29.5-30. The sleeves are around 23 inches, I think (I don't have my measuring tape around). I'm able to guess these numbers because it's just about an inch and a half short for me in every direction.

I'd most like to trade for another 3 piece suit that's a little larger, but we can talk dollars if you'd like. Please PM me and I'll forward pictures.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The last jacket from 32rollandrock! (For now...)*

*Fully Canvassed Double-Breasted Blazer by Corbin! CLAIMED!*

This lovely fully-canvassed classic navy double-breasted (6 by 2) blazer by Corbin is fully lined, and Made in the USA. It features a single vent, four-button cuffs, and Corbin's signature buttons. It's a lovely flannel (I believe), and is in excellent condition *EXCEPT* for small faint whitish marks on the front and by the sleeve cuff (as shown). I've seen these before on other blazers, and believe that they dry-clean off with ease.... In fact, I suspect that they'll just brush off! But they are there, and so this jacket is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

just CLAIMED!. International inquires welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## HalfLegend

Quick check out there... anyone have any Shawl Collar Cardigans? Sizes Small or Medium (depending on brand etc.), any blends or materials (except acrylic) that they would be willing to part with for less than $30 CONUS? Or any normal cardigans for less than $20?

And of course, always looking for OCBD sport shirts, sizes M or S.

PMs Welcome!

Thanks guys.


*On a not so trad note, if anyone has some blue suede shoes, I've been looking everywhere for a solid pair under $100, closest I've found is good pairs in the $250s so I'm not too hopeful


----------



## DFPyne

MOVING SALE - If you like anything make an offer. Next week it is going to the thrift store.
*I will be unable to ship until next Wednesday but still feel free to make offers so I can put things aside for you*

1. 42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$39 Shipped]
Cards was nice enough to pick this up for me at his local thrift store, but it just dosn't fit. Looking to get back what I put ino it + shipping.
3/2 Roll, quarted lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









2. Gitman Bros. 14.5 x 33 Blue Pinpoint 
[$20 Shipped]











2. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$20 Shipped]










3. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$20 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"










4. O'Connells Madras Trousers - 18.5x2 by 32" + 2.5"
[$25 Shipped]


5. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Gaurd Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk 
[$18 Shipped]










6. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$10 Each]
1) Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









2) Beer Stien - 100% Silk - 2.8"









3) Paul Stuart Sail Boats - 100% Silk - 3.5"









4) Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









5) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









6) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"









7) Givenchy Red Coke Bottle Tie - 100% Polyester -4" 









8) G.J. Harvale & Co Brown Coke Bottle Tie - 100%Silk - 2.8"









9) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









10) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









11) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 










Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$10 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"








4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


7. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

Please make any offers. Any offer will be considered.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Finally got my pictures to work...

(price drop)
Brooks Brothers summer jacket
nice silk/linen blend, no fabric tag though
all the trady details, 3/2 sack, center vent, fully lined
nice very, very slubby blend with a greenish tint to it and an orange check
I'm thinking this is a 38, as that's about what I am and it fits me well.
21" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30.5" bottom collar to hem


asking $60 shipped or offer






Older Lands End Charter Collection Blazer
3/2 sack
1/4 lined, center vent, patch lower pockets, very trady
American made, no fabric content, lighter weight, probably a blend
fits like a 38R
chest, 20 5/8"
shoulders 17"
sleeves 24 1/2"
30 1/8" bottom collar to hem

$25 shipped/ offer


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone comes across a cache of medium(ish) cable knit sweaters, let me know please!


----------



## LouB

*Price drop - $18*



LouB said:


> PRL 100 % cotton flat front "Classic Chino" reds, marked 35x30. Waist measures 18", flat; inseam is 30"
> 
> Freshly starched, will probably stand up straight in your closet.
> 
> Asking $22 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUITS! Including 3/2 sacks by H. Freeman, and Haspel wash-and-Wear*

As I mentioned in my earlier teaser post, I have quite a few suits in all different sizes to list (including some beautiful tweed suits, and three-piece suits) as well as many, many tweeds and other odd jackets. And here's a small first batch!

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *LOWER OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

**1) BEAUTIFUL IVY CLASSIC! Fully canvassed 3/2 sack navy pinstripe suit by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton. *

*CLAIMED*

This is an absolutely beautiful, classic fully canvassed 3/2 sack suit in a navy pinstripe--the breast pocket is still basted shut! This was made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman & Sons of Philadelphia for the now-defunct Ivy League store The English Shop of Princeton. A wardrobe staple, this beautiful suit is half-lined, and has a single vent. The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and have a watch pocket. They have belt loops, and interior buttons also for suspenders--as these are "H. Freeman & Sons" buttons they show the provenance of the suit clearly.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, except for one tiny flaw--there's a small thread break under the top button on the front. This is literally 1mm of thread poking up from the fabric, and so will NOT result in any further pulling or pilling. But it is there, is shown, and needs to be noted!

In all seriousness, if this suit would fit you, grab it--it's a BEAUTY!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 18
Inseam: 31 1/2, plus 1 turned under, plus 1 /34/ cuffs.

_*Please note my pictures are awful--I can NEVER capture dark colours properly! But, I hope that these show that this is a lovely pinstripe navy suit--a standard wardrobe staple. I've also taken flash and non-flash pictures; the flash are properly closer to the colour, but still a bit 'washed out".*_​
     

*2) CLASSIC IVY Summer suit! Half-canvassed made in USA Haspel suit in light olive.*

*CLAIMED!*

An Ivy summer classic, this half-canvassed suit was Made in the USA by Haspel. Endorsed by Giuseppe of _An Affordable Wardrobe_, these wash-and-wear suits (or, dry clean and wear, as I would recommend!) are terrific for the summer. They're also the only suits apart from tweeds that I'm happy wearing as odd jacket and odd trousers, as they both happily pass in this role.

This suit is in light olive, and is a standard darted, two-button model. It's half-lined and has a center vent. It's also half-canvassed. The trousers are pleated, and have both belt loops and suspender buttons. They're uncuffed.

This is in excellent condition, except for one flaw; a small faint mark on the front of the trousers, as shown. This might well come out with dry cleaning or spot-cleaning, but, if not, it's faint enough that the trousers are still wearable as casual odd trousers, with the jacket then being an odd jacket. Because of this flaw, and ONLY because of this flaw, I think that this is overall in Good/Very Good condition, hence

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29

Waist: laid flat: 16 1/4
Inseam: 28 7/8 (+ 2 1/4)

      

*3) IVY CLASSIC! FULLY CANVASSED 3/2.5 grey pinstripe sack suit by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is a beautiful, fully canvassed classic Ivy suit in versatile grey pinstripe made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia for the The English Shop of Princeton--the now defunct competitor to Langrock. (Also now defunct!) This suit is a wonderful high-rolled 3/2.5 sack, which has a wonderful and subtle lapel roll. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and has a single vent. The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and have a watch pocket and belt loops.

This suit is in excellent condition!

Asking just *$65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 3/8

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 + 1 1/4 to let down, plus 1 1/2 cuffs










    

*4) POSS UNWORN Hart, Schaffner, Marx half-canvassed charcoal pinstripe suit. *

CLAIMED

A great wardrobe staple, this lovely pinstripe suit is probably unworn, as the front pockets are both still basted shut! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a standard two-button suit with subtle darting. Made in the USA by hart, Schaffner and Marx for their Premium Classics line it has a single vent. The trousers are pleated, uncuffed, and have belt loops. This is a very nice everyday suit in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 23
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Harris Tweed vest!*

*Claimed!*

I very rarely see Harris Tweed vests/waistcoats, and have been looking for one in my size for ages... and this just misses! It's a lovely versatile herringbone with a very subtle vertical stripe, which I've tried to show in my close-up taken with a flash. The two front pockets are fully functional, and the buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for tweed. It also features a back adjuster.

This tweed is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Tagged a* *42R*, this appears to have some material to lengthen it (tucked under at the shoulders) if needed. *It measures c. 21" wide at the widest point of the fabric, and c.27 long tip to tip. *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer's lease hath all too short a date...*

*I have some lovely preppy/Ivy/trad shirts to pass on today, including a lovely madras in a rare pattern, from Ralph Lauren, J. Mclaughlin, and Land's End. *

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*
1) Sz. M RARE pattern madras from Ralph Lauren. *

This is a lovely shirt, in a rather rare madras with a significant expanse of solid colour. Made in the USA and in excellent condition. Tagged a size M, and measures 22 1/2" across the chest.

*Asking $20, or offer. *

  

*2) Size L Tall (c. 16 1/2) Land's End madras.*

A lovely, classic shirt. In excellent condition.

*Asking $15*

  

*3) Size L J. McLaughlin seersucker-y shirt.*

A lovely summer shirt from the (frankly way overpriced) preppy Princeton store. Tagged a size L, and measures c. 24 1/2" across the chest, c. 35 1/2 sleeve.

This was insanely expensive at full retail, and not worth what they charged. But it's definitely worth *$18, or offer*!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cape Cod Neckwear summer tie*

This lovely tie by Cape Cod Neckwear is perfect for the remaining weeks of summer! In excellent condition, and asking a paltry *$12, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. Made in the country where Chinese food is just called "food".

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## JordanW

*I am now including a set of Southwick brass jacket buttons with the Brooks Brothers sack.*



JordanW said:


> American Eagle madras pants - made in India. These are marked 32" waist, but measure out at 33". The rise is 11.5". Inseam is right at 30". These pants have a straight leg with a leg opening measuring 10". Slant side pockets and watch pocket in the usual place. These would make a great pair of shorts, too!
> 
> *$18 shipped
> 
> *Navy Leatherman Ltd. cotton surcingle fish belt in excellent condition. Size 38
> 
> *$16 shipped*
> 
> Brooks Brothers fully lined, navy 3-button sack blazer in excellent condition. Measures out around a 41L. Bottom two buttons will need to be replaced. This is easily achieved by making a run to your nearest fabric store. Shirt and tie pictured not included. :icon_smile:
> 
> Measurements
> 
> Underarm to underarm: 21.25"
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam from back: 18.5"
> Top of collar to hem: 33"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 25"
> 
> *$40 shipped*


----------



## CMDC

JPress charcoal worsted wool 3/2 sack suit. Trad staple here.
Virtually no wear, if any.
Tagged 42L

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Length: 32.5

Trousers flat front, cuffed: 36x30. 1.75 inch cuffs plus 1 inch underneath.

$65 conus



















Oxxford sport coat. I recently bought this off ebay but it's just too big for me through the shoulders. Just want to get my initial investment back. This is a sample, as the tag indicates, but there is no indication that this is of any lesser quality, except for the cheapo buttons that you'll want to replace. A beautiful jacket all around. 2 button, darted. Single vent. Excellent condition.

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25.5

$50 conus




























Brooks Brothers Makers Blue ocbd. Unlined collar. Excellent condition.
15x34

$20 conus



















Green and blue surcingle belt.
Measures 36" from end to end (buckle not included). For reference, I wear a 32" waist and it's short for me. If you're a 30 waist or smaller, this should be perfect.

$10 conus


----------



## Taken Aback

*"Positive feedback"*

I just wanted to praise DFPyne for fulfilling his end of a transaction promptly and with care. I'd be happy to deal with him again.


----------



## LouB

Polo reds claimed, PP.


----------



## JordanW

New with tags Orvis High Meadow pant in Nantucket red although the camera makes them look orangy. Plain front, on-seam pockets and watch pocket. Rise is 11". Size 32" waist, unhemmed cuff.

*$22 shipped*


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a great deal on those Orvis trousers!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!* 
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC DONEGAL TWEED jacket. Handwoven by named weaver.*

This lovely classic Donegal Tweed jacket in the classic Donegal pepper-and-salt tweed, flecked with gorse yellow and autumn red, was made from cloth woven in Co. Donegal by Michael O'Boule, whose signature appears on the interior label. Unlike many "Donegal tweeds" sold today, this is the real deal--a tweed that was woven by hand in Donegal, Ireland.

The Weavers of Donegal
by Bridget Haggerty

Earthy browns of turf and moorland.
Gold of gorse and wheaten sheaves.
Greens of Ireland's meads and pastures.
Rusts of Autumn leaves.
Reds from mountain ash and bramble.
Drifting peat smoke's hazy grey.
Blues of slate, of sky, of speedwell.
White of hawthorn spray.

This jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and cut on traditional Irish lines with side vents. It does have one minor flaw--some loose stitching in the lining of one of the interior pockets, as shown. It could also use a dry-clean as it's been stored for a while--but there are no odours or anything like that, it could just use a freshening! And you'd do that anyway, right?  Overall, then, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30










    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Dark Charcoal Herringbone tweed with leather buttons and PATCH POCKETS!*

A beautiful half-canvassed tweed in dark charcoal herringbone with the ever desirable patch pockets, this is a classic and versatile wardrobe staple. It's fully lined, and features a single vent and traditional leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$45, or offer.*

*Tagged a 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4










   

*3) CLASSIC Harris Tweed, half-canvassed in brown herringbone.*

*Claimed!*

This is absolutely perfect for Fall--a lovely rich brown herringbone Harris Tweed jacket! Made in the USA, this jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. It features traditional leather-covered and metal shanked buttons. It's in excellent condition. If you don't have this wardrobe staple yet, you should certainly buy this one!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

*NB: The colour is shown most accurately in the close-up on the sleeve!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bespoke charcoal pinstripe suit by Tom James*

_*Admittedly, not very trad. at all, being a standard two-button front suit with pleated trousers. But, it is fully canvassed, and cut from classic suiting cloth, so someone here might like it as an everyday suit at this price!*_

This is a a lovely bespoke/MTM classic suit by Tom James in charcoal with a pinstripe, this is fully canvassed and fully lined with a single vent. The trousers are pleated, cuffed, and built to take braces/suspenders rather than a belt (i.e., there are interior suspender buttons and an interior waist band designed to ensure a snug fit around the waist, but no belt loops on the exterior). This was tailored in the USA. If this would fit you, snap it up--it's a wonderful suit, and at this price could easily be worn everyday!

Asking just *$50, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+2 3/16)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/8
Inseam: 29 7/8, plus 1 1/4 to let down, plus 1 1/2 cuffs.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on NWT VV tie and Chipp emblematic!
*


TweedyDon said:


> *As always, international inquiries are welcome!
> 
> OFFERS WELCOME TOO!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Chipp "Moneybags" tie.*
> 
> You all know what this is!  In Very Good condition, with no flaws at all.
> 
> Asking $19, *or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) NWT Vineyard Vines tie*
> 
> New, with tags. Unworn, and in perfect condition.
> 
> Asking $15, *or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*New things and more items from the closet cleaning. Some nice shoes this time and a beautiful Southwick 3/2 tweed sack. Again $35 or $38 west of the Mississippi. ITEMS NEVER PREVIOUSLY LISTED WILL HAVE AN INDIVIDUAL PRICE
*

Alden black tassel loafers, size 8.5 EE. Excellent used condition. Asking $45. $48 west of the Mississippi.











Black Florsheim Imperial longwings in black pebble grain, size 9.5 D. The "Heels of Death" have been replaced with rubber, but the original double leather soles remain. Both uppers and soles are in excellent used condition. Asking $50, $53 west of the Mississippi.











No name longwings. I can't make out the name on the sockliner, but they appear to be longwings that were made for Sears or Penney's by Florsheim (v-cleat). Regardless, they are nice shoes with very nice leather uppers and double leather soles, in excellent condition. Size is 9 D. Asking $40, $43 west of the Mississippi.











Vintage Harris Tweed canvased 3/2 sack in a very colorful houndstooth. Great vintage construction and a beautiful tweed. No tagged size, but about a 43-44 R. Approximate measurements: chest 23.5", sleeves 25.5" + 2", shoulders 19", BOC length 31". *GONE*











Bespoke half sleeve safari jacket. Very nicely made by Pierre Boutique https://www.pierreboutique.com/module.php?name=index. May never have been worn. Approximate measurements:neck 16.5-17", chest 24". waist 23", shoulders 19.5" and BOC length 30.75". Asking $30, $33 west of the Mississippi.











I'm on stacation this week and one of the projects is getting my closets under control. Many things I've just bagged up to donate, but there are a few things I just can't believe never sold. So, before they go back to the thrift store...make any one of these relisted items yours for $35 or $38 west of the Mississippi.

Southwick 3/2 sack in a gorgeous blue tweed. Canvased construction...just a beautiful jacket. Approximate measurements: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and BOC length 30.5











Corbin canvased 3/2 sack in a heavy wool plaid tweed. The colors are beautiful and just right for fall. Approximate measurements: chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and BOC length 32".











Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in an Alpaca/Lambswool 40/60 blend. Its a blue/grey subtle herringbone, fairly recent and tagged a 41 R. Approximate measurements: chest 21.5", sleeves 25" +2.5". shoulders 18.5" and BOC length 31"











Alden black calf NSTs in size 9.5 C. These have ha an Alden restoration and still have plenty of wear left before the next one. The uppers are in nice shape, save some nicks to the heel areas.











Vintage French Shriner tan longwings, size 7.5 D. These are marked Factory Damaged and I believe it is due to some wrinkling in the heel. These are great shoes, very well made. I have shown the defect and personally don't think it would be much of an issue when worn.











Navy pinstripe J.Press 3/2 sack. Four seasons weight and in great condition. Tagged 41R. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 22", sleeves 23" +2.5", shoulders 19", BOC length 30.5" Flat front trousers: waist 17.5", inseam 29" +1" w/1 1/2" cuffs. *GONE*



Brooks Brothers "MAKERS" grey, glen plaid 3/2 sack. Excellent condition, canvassed. Tagged 41L. Approximate measurements: 22", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 19", BOC length 32.5". Flat trousers: waist 17.5" +2", inseam 30" +1 1/4" w/2" cuffs. *GONE*



Harvard COOP grey flannel 3/2 sack. Again, excellent condition. No tagged size. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 22.5", sleeves 26" +2", shoulders 18.75", BOC length 32". Flat trousers: waist 17.5", inseam 31" +1.25" w/ 2" cuffs. *GONE*



*Also, further cuts on these two.**

*Corbin heavy tweed, 3/2 sack. This is a beautiful jacket for someone that can pull it off. Full canvass, very light shoulders and excellent construction throughout. No tagged size, but it measures to about a 37-38 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 20,5". sleeves 23.25" +2", shoulders 17.5" and length 30.25" BOC. Asking $65 *>>$50 >>$45* *>>$35* shipped CONUS
















Harris Tweed, half-belted, bi-swing jacket with patch pockets, throat latch and suede elbow patches and shoulder. Tagged a 42 R, it measures approximately: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and length 30.5" BOC. Asking $95 *>>$75 >>$65* *>>$55* shipped CONUS


----------



## vwguy

tonylumpkin said:


> Alden black calf NSTs in size 9.5 C. These have ha an Alden restoration and still have plenty of wear left before the next one. The uppers are in nice shape, save some nicks to the heel areas.


I don't know if these will fit me, but how much are you asking them?

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

The IVY CLASSIC! FULLY CANVASSED 3/2.5 grey pinstripe sack suit by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Unbelievable that no one wants that blue tweed Southwick from TL. I'd shoot myself before I'd throw it back in the thrift pond.


----------



## TweedyDon

I feel the same about TL's tweeds!


----------



## TweedyDon

*$20 CONUS AE Loafers!*

A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers. They are size 11C.

NOW Asking*$20, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.










   [/QUOTE]


----------



## tonylumpkin

vwguy said:


> I don't know if these will fit me, but how much are you asking them?
> 
> Brian


They're in the "get them out of the house" $35/$38 section.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Interest Check: Cole Haan bit loafers, size 8M*

I saw three pairs of Made in Italy Cole Haan bit loafers today; black, tan, brown. Size 8M. They were all in Good, wearable condition, and were priced at $15 a pair. Here's a pair from ebay (in worse condition that these) to show you what they're like:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COLE-HAAN-CITY-BROWN-HORSE-BIT-LOAFERS-MENS-8-5-M-/290599594093?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item43a915e86d#ht_500wt_1127

If anyone would like one or all of them, please let me know; I'd be happy to pick them up (if still available) and ship them along at cost. 
*
I'll be picking all these up tomorrow, if they're still available. Black and brown claimed! *


----------



## hookem12387

^^Are all cole haan bits made in Italy? Just older ones?


----------



## Christophe

TweedyDon said:


> I saw three pairs of Made in Italy Cole Haan bit loafers today; black, tan, brown. Size 8M. They were all in Good, wearable condition, and were priced at $15 a pair. Here's a pair from ebay (in worse condition that these) to show you what they're like:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COLE-HAAN-CITY-BROWN-HORSE-BIT-LOAFERS-MENS-8-5-M-/290599594093?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item43a915e86d#ht_500wt_1127
> 
> If anyone would like one or all of them, please let me know; I'd be happy to pick them up (if still available) and ship them along at cost.
> *
> I'll be picking all these up tomorrow, if they're still available. Black and brown claimed! *


PM sent on the tan pair.


----------



## swb120

Tweedy: how wide is the Chipp moneybags tie?


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Castaway Nantucket Island Pants, Flat Front, Green, 34W, Unhemmed, NWT, 100% Cotton.

Retail on these is $85. Asking $45, shipped.










J.Crew Chinos, Flat Front, No Cuff, Khaki Color, Relaxed Fit, 33W, 32L, Excellent Condition, 100% Cotton.

Asking $15, shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on tweeds!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Bold Plaid Irish Tweed! *

My wife likes this one... so were it to fit me it wouldn't be here, not only because she likes it but because in some obscure way her liking one particular tweed of mine clearly justifies my purchase of more!

This is a lovely, bold Irish tweed, featuring half-canvassing and full lining as well as side vents. A lovely and unusual jacket, this would be perfect for a Fall weekend. It does need a dry-clean--the cuffs are slightly grubby at the fold, but this is a very easy fix with your first visit to the dry-cleaner--and so because of this it's just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

a paltry *$29, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Tagged a 42R:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2










    

*2) Harris Tweed by Princeton's H. Gross & Co. Canvassed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed from Princeton's Ivy outfitters H. Gross & Co. of Hulfish St.. The tweed on this is terrific, being a classic herringbone in versatile mid-brown with vertical stripes of blue and rose pin, flecked throughout with sparks of red and blue. This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition! It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$40, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 30 1/2










   

*3) BEAUTIFUL basketweave 3/2.5 tweed sack Canvassed *

This is a lovely jacket, and I wish that it fit me! Sold by John Grissim of Carm,el by the Sea, CA, this is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones. It's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$45, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*'*

Allen Edmonds Grayson, Black Calf, Size 9D, Made in USA, Excellent Condition

Asking $69, shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two basic navy blazers $25 or less each!*

I have two basic blazers to pass on today, _*very*_ inexpensively!

Despite their initial low prices, *offers are still very welcome*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) Hong Kong Bespoke blazer from The Grand Hotel, Hong Kong.*

This classic half-canvassed blazer was made by William Sani, the bespoke tailor who operates out of The Grand Hotel in Hong Kong. This is a very nice blazer; it's fully lined with a center vent, and in excellent condition apart from a small and very faint whitish mark in the lining by the right-hand front, which might wlel come out with dry-cleaning. (And the original owner's nameplate has been removed from the interior, as shown, of course.)

*LA Times Review*:

https://articles.latimes.com/2002/jan/27/magazine/tm-24997

I should note, though, that while Sani has received a very favorable write-up in the _LA Times_ (link below) my suspicion is that his operation is less bespoke than it is MTM, and that the quality isn't first rate at all. (He's no Huntsman!) But, I think that this blazer is certainly comparable to that produced by, say T.M. Lewin or Charles Tyrwhitt, and certainly what what I'm...

asking *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










    

*2) Standard navy blazer by Stefano of New York. Made in the USA!*

This is a very nice, basic, navy blazer which was Union Made in the USA. It's a classic two-button front, with a center vent. It's half-lined, and appears to be made from a hopsack type material. There's a tiny, tiny wear mark at the tip of one cuff, as shown, and small rub marks to the top of the interior right-hand pocket, as shown. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and would make a terrific weekend blazer!

Asking just *$20, CONUS*, or offer. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/8


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
No visible flaws
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20 > $18 > $16> $14 > $12 > $10 > now $8*


*Ties - Lot 2 *
*First tie is $9, $7 for additionals* 









Ralph Lauren Polo Silk 3.5"
Brooks Makers Silk 3.25" GONE
Paul Stuart (feels like wool, or wool-silk blend) 3.25" GONE
J. Press Wool 3.25" GONE

*Ties Group 3 *
*First tie is $8, $6 for additionals* 









Pendleton Wool 3.25"
Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3"
Lands End Silk Knit 2.5"

*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Poplin Sack*









The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Jacket overall is in excellent condition...there is slight memory behind the rolled button.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 > $22 > $20 > $18*

*Brooks Brothers Brooksease Suit*
*-Two button front*
*-Flat front, cuffed trousers*
*-Charcoal pinstriped*
*-Great shape, no visible flaws* 
*







*
*  *
*Jacket is marked 42L*
*19.5" shoulders*
*24" sleeves +1" to let out*
*22" pit to pit*
*32.5 BOC*

*Trousers are 36" waist 30" inseam with 2" cuffs*

*Asking $50 > $45 > $40 > $35 > **$30* 


OFFERS WELCOME ON ALL ITEMS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lands End Blue Chinos 36 x 29*
Uncuffed, flat front, no visible flaws
 
*Asking $10*


----------



## a4audi08

BB slim fit shirts. $18 ea shipped CONUS, will do group discounts.

point collar









spread collar









BD









point collar


----------



## TweedyDon

*$30: Three piece canvassed suit by Hardy Amies; made in the USA*

How often do you find half-canvassed three-piece suits, especially in this size, and by the likes of Hardy Amies?  And the cloth is lovely-a very versatile light herringbone, with the hint of a subtle red pinstripe running vertically through it.

This is a lovely suit; the jacket is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a center vent. The waistcoat (vest) is fully lined, and has functional front pockets. The trousers are flat-front, and uncuffed. Oddly they lack both buttons for suspenders and belt loops, but the former can easily be added in if you desire. This is a lovely suit, which was Made in the USA

The jacket and the waistcoat/vest are both in excellent condition, although they could do with a dry-clean to freshen them up. The trousers are in less good condition, having three fairly minor flaws: there's staining on the lining of the pockets, as shown, although this of course won't show at all when you wear them. There is some piling from wear right inside the crotch seam, and there are some faint brown marks (clearly mud marks) on the bottoms of the trousers, although I have every confidence that these can be removed with dry cleaning.

Although I think that the last issue with the trosuers is easily fixable, and so this would be wearable as a suit. HOWEVER, if not, *the herringbone fabric of this is tweedy enough for the jacket and vest to readily pass as an odd sports jacket and an odd vest*, provided that you switch the current buttons for horn. (I recommend a nice blonde shade of horn here!) As such, I've priced this as though it were a jacket and vest combination, rather than a full suit--and, of course, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Asking just *$30 shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/8

Vest width: 17 1/2
Length: 25

Waist: 17
Inseam: 26 3/8 (+3 1/4)


----------



## brozek

Three things from my closet, with prices that include USPS shipping. The tagged sizes on the vintage shirts are pretty inconsistent, but I'm including thorough measurements. PM if you're interested - thanks!

Vintage Lacoste, size 6/large, 19" armpit-to-armpit, 26" length (excluding collar), 17.5" shoulders, $15 shipped


Vintage Lacoste, small, 18.5" armpit-to-armpit, 27.5" length (excluding collar), 16.5" shoulders, $15 shipped


Lands' End s/s made-in-India madras, Large/16-16.5, 24" armpit-to-armpit, 30" length (excluding collar), 19" shoulders, $11 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Orvis gunclub check, Ballot of Princeton 3/2 summer sack, Handtailored Royal Classic Tom James*

Three more jackets today.....

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) TRAD CLASSIC! c. 38, 40 R/L Ballot of Princeton HALF CANVASSED 3/2 summer sack*

This is a trad summer classic--a 3/2 half-canvassed sack with patch pockets, made for Ballot of Princeton--one of the Big Four (literally, an "IV League") of tradly Princeton clothiers, of which only Hilton survives.

This jacket is from Ballot's summer classic Wash-and-Wear (or, better, dry-clean and wear!) line (endorsed by Giuseppe of An Affordable Wardrobe, although there's of fabric content listed. It's half-canvassed, as mentioned earlier, and half-lined--and the lining is spotless! The jacket as a whole is in excellent condition, except that there's a shadow of a mark above teh top buttonhole, as shown. This is very faint (I only found it when photographing the jacket), but it is there, and so even though it might well disappear or fade further with dry cleaning it needs to be noted.

Given this, this jacket is in very Good condition only, and hence asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
length: 31 3/4
Sleeve: 18 1/2










    

*2) 42R ORVIS Gunclub check HALF CANVASSED tweed jacket*

This is a lovely, classic gunclub check tweed jacket from Orvis. Made in the USA, this is half-canvassed and fully lined with a center vent. The gunclub check is lovely, being a puppytooth in dark moss and chestnut brown, with a subtle and complementary dark russet overcheck. The tweed is midweight, and very, very slightly slubby. This jacket is in excellent condition, with only a faint mark in the inside lining (shown) to mar it.

*UPDATE*: I've just noticed that there seems to be small spot on the right-and sleeve, just above the buttons. I don't know if this is a waterstain or something esle, and it can be only seen at certain angles and in a certain light, but it's there and needs to be noted. I tried to take a picture of it, but failed--updated picture is below. BECAUSE this is there I think this jacket is now in Very Good condition, and hence the price is now just $30, or offer!

Asking just *$45 > 30, or offer, shipped in CONUS. *

*Measurements:*

*Tagged a 42R, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Length: 30 1/2
Shoulder: 19 1/2










     

*UPDATE PICTURE, where I try and fail to show the mark: *



*3) FULLY CANVASSED Tom James Royal Classic navy houndstooth jacket with windowpane overcheck. 
*
This is a beautiful jacket! Tom James' hand tailored Royal Classic line is just a couple of notches below Oxxford in quality (although note that while TJ and Oxxford are owned by the same company, there's no relationship between them), and this is a lovely example. Cut from a wonderful dark navy houndstooth cloth with a beautiful, subtle russet overcheck and made in (I believe) Maryland, USA this jacket is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a center vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$40, or offer*, shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32


----------



## tonylumpkin

For those of you who wished Tweedy Don/32rockandroll's Sawyer of Napa shearling coats were in larger sizes, I still have these two I offered last spring. Both are beautiful coats and I have SIGNIFICANTLY reduced the price of both. The 44 is virtually new.



tonylumpkin said:


> I've got two beautiful Sawyer of Napa shearling jackets.
> 
> The first is a 44 and in in near new condition. In my experience, pre-owned shearlings, generally, come with a certain amount of the environment as a partner. In other words, there is usually some grime, staining or just the signs of previous wear. This one has none of those. It is incredibly soft and warm. The nap of the fleece is at full height throughout, with no crushing or wear. There are no stains, smudges or other markings, inside or out. The buttons are horn and in perfect condition, including the spare. Sawyer of Napa was one of the premier US makers of fine shearling jackets and this is a fine example of their craftsmanship. Asking $450 >>$225 plus actual shipping.
> 
> Approximate measurements (remember we're talking much heavier material than a suit jacket):
> Chest 25"
> Sleeves 25"
> Shoulder 20"
> Length (toc) 37.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is the same jacket, although this one is tagged for Saks 5th Avenue and in somewhat less pristine condition, size 40. It is identical to the Sawyer tagged jacket in both craftsmanship and materials (although this one has leather buttons. The Saks tag also has a Napa Leathers logo with the same 1869 as the Sawyer tagged jacket. There is a small issue with stitching having let go at the corner of one pocket. The material is intact and will merely need a few stitches for a total fix, a quick and inexpensive repair. This jacket has some signs of wear, but is in very good condition. There is one area (pictured) with a small water spot and there is some soiling, and slight matting of the fleece. Overall, the jacket is in very good condition. Asking $200 >>$125 plus actual shipping.
> 
> Approximate measurements (remember we're talking much heavier material than a suit jacket):
> Chest 23"
> Sleeves 25"
> Shoulder 19"
> Length (toc) 36"


*SOME UPDATES BELOW*


tonylumpkin said:


> *New things and more items from the closet cleaning. Some nice shoes this time and a beautiful Southwick 3/2 tweed sack. Again $35 or $38 west of the Mississippi. ITEMS NEVER PREVIOUSLY LISTED WILL HAVE AN INDIVIDUAL PRICE
> *
> 
> Alden black tassel loafers, size 8.5 EE. Excellent used condition. Asking $45. $48 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Florsheim Imperial longwings in black pebble grain, size 9.5 D. The "Heels of Death" have been replaced with rubber, but the original double leather soles remain. Both uppers and soles are in excellent used condition. Asking $50, $53 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name longwings. I can't make out the name on the sockliner, but they appear to be longwings that were made for Sears or Penney's by Florsheim (v-cleat). Regardless, they are nice shoes with very nice leather uppers and double leather soles, in excellent condition. Size is 9 D. Asking $40, $43 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Harris Tweed canvased 3/2 sack in a very colorful houndstooth. Great vintage construction and a beautiful tweed. No tagged size, but about a 43-44 R. Approximate measurements: chest 23.5", sleeves 25.5" + 2", shoulders 19", BOC length 31". *GONE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bespoke half sleeve safari jacket. Very nicely made by Pierre Boutique https://www.pierreboutique.com/module.php?name=index. May never have been worn. Approximate measurements:neck 16.5-17", chest 24". waist 23", shoulders 19.5" and BOC length 30.75". Asking $30, $33 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on stacation this week and one of the projects is getting my closets under control. Many things I've just bagged up to donate, but there are a few things I just can't believe never sold. So, before they go back to the thrift store...make any one of these relisted items yours for $35 or $38 west of the Mississippi.
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack in a gorgeous blue tweed. Canvased construction...just a beautiful jacket. Approximate measurements: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +2.5", shoulders 18.5" and BOC length 30.5 *GONE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin canvased 3/2 sack in a heavy wool plaid tweed. The colors are beautiful and just right for fall. Approximate measurements: chest 22", sleeves 24.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and BOC length 32".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in an Alpaca/Lambswool 40/60 blend. Its a blue/grey subtle herringbone, fairly recent and tagged a 41 R. Approximate measurements: chest 21.5", sleeves 25" +2.5". shoulders 18.5" and BOC length 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden black calf NSTs in size 9.5 C. These have ha an Alden restoration and still have plenty of wear left before the next one. The uppers are in nice shape, save some nicks to the heel areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage French Shriner tan longwings, size 7.5 D. These are marked Factory Damaged and I believe it is due to some wrinkling in the heel. These are great shoes, very well made. I have shown the defect and personally don't think it would be much of an issue when worn. *GONE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy pinstripe J.Press 3/2 sack. Four seasons weight and in great condition. Tagged 41R. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 22", sleeves 23" +2.5", shoulders 19", BOC length 30.5" Flat front trousers: waist 17.5", inseam 29" +1" w/1 1/2" cuffs. *GONE*
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers "MAKERS" grey, glen plaid 3/2 sack. Excellent condition, canvassed. Tagged 41L. Approximate measurements: 22", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 19", BOC length 32.5". Flat trousers: waist 17.5" +2", inseam 30" +1 1/4" w/2" cuffs. *GONE*
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard COOP grey flannel 3/2 sack. Again, excellent condition. No tagged size. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 22.5", sleeves 26" +2", shoulders 18.75", BOC length 32". Flat trousers: waist 17.5", inseam 31" +1.25" w/ 2" cuffs. *GONE*
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, further cuts on these two.**
> 
> *Corbin heavy tweed, 3/2 sack. This is a beautiful jacket for someone that can pull it off. Full canvass, very light shoulders and excellent construction throughout. No tagged size, but it measures to about a 37-38 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 20,5". sleeves 23.25" +2", shoulders 17.5" and length 30.25" BOC. Asking $65 *>>$50 >>$45* *>>$35* shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed, half-belted, bi-swing jacket with patch pockets, throat latch and suede elbow patches and shoulder. Tagged a 42 R, it measures approximately: chest 22.5", sleeves 23.5" +1.5", shoulders 19" and length 30.5" BOC. Asking $95 *>>$75 >>$65* *>>$55* *>>$50 *shipped CONUS


----------



## anonymouz

Any interest in a Bean Hunter's medium zip top tote in olive?


----------



## brozek

In addition to the shirts I listed on the last page, I also have a pair of like-new Russell Moccasin Trail Oxfords for someone with feet slightly bigger than mine - 14C/D. As you probably already know, they're made in Berlin, WI. Retail is $280, and the website says the current wait for an order is five months. Here's the website description:
A tough and highly water resistant walking and trail shoe featuring our unique molded sole construction. There are no seams or stitching in the bottom of the moccasin to irritate feet, and water is prevented from penetrating at the sole line. Sueded Weather Buck™ remains soft and supple and is waterproof, snowproof, saltproof, and stainproof. Tan upper. Vibram mini-lug sole in Nicotine color.​
They're in fantastic shape - no creasing, only minor shelf wear on the uppers, and zero visible wear on the Vibram soles. The only issue to be aware of is that the shoes are slightly different widths (which Russell Moc often sells by design, since very few people have identical feet) - the left shoe is a 14C and the right is a 14D. When I hold the shoes sole-to-sole, the difference is negligible. I'm regularly a 13D, and I can't feel a difference when I try them on.

I'm asking $130, which includes USPS Priority Mail with delivery confirmation. Paypal is best for payment, and I'll ship the day after payment clears. Thanks!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/img97691.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/img97701.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/img97721.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/img97781.jpg/



brozek said:


> Three things from my closet, with prices that include USPS shipping. The tagged sizes on the vintage shirts are pretty inconsistent, but I'm including thorough measurements. PM if you're interested - thanks!
> 
> Vintage Lacoste, size 6/large, 19" armpit-to-armpit, 26" length (excluding collar), 17.5" shoulders, $15 shipped
> 
> Vintage Lacoste, small, 18.5" armpit-to-armpit, 27.5" length (excluding collar), 16.5" shoulders, $15 shipped
> 
> Lands' End s/s made-in-India madras, Large/16-16.5, 24" armpit-to-armpit, 30" length (excluding collar), 19" shoulders, $11 shipped


----------



## jt2gt

*Quoddy Brown Chromexcel Boats*

Quoddy Brown Chromexcel Boat shoes, Size 8. Camp sole. Unlined in nice condition, ready to move. $135 shipped CONUS OBO

PM for more pics or offer.

Thanks...JT


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Lands End silk knit has been claimed.


----------



## andcounting

Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 shipped










Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped










Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 shipped










Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 shipped.

 Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.

















BB "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack. Seems like a real breathable tweed - quarter lined. Very subtle blue and red stripes. Excellent shape. Made in USA. Hook vent, patch pockets, 2 on the sleeve - it's got it all. I can't tell you how much I wish this was my size. You'll thank me. Tagged 42r.

Pits are 23". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 24.5" sleeves.

52 > 48 > 45 shipped. *SOLD*



















Next is a little more seasonal. 
Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 45 > 40 > 38 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 > 70 shipped.*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80>75 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120 SHIPPED!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Hardy Amies three-piece has now been claimed, as has the Ballot 3/2 sack (pending payment).


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers madras Sport Shirt -- XL
Made in India
Short sleeve

$22 delivered CONUS

With triple digit Temps still hanging over the country it's not too late for beating the heat in style. 




---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

I agree with Alan, above, about beating the heat in style... *price drop on the RL, below, and offers welcome on everything! *



TweedyDon said:


> *I have some lovely preppy/Ivy/trad shirts to pass on today, including a lovely madras in a rare pattern, from Ralph Lauren, J. Mclaughlin, and Land's End. *
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *
> 1) Sz. M RARE pattern madras from Ralph Lauren. *
> 
> This is a lovely shirt, in a rather rare madras with a significant expanse of solid colour. Made in the USA and in excellent condition. Tagged a size M, and measures 22 1/2" across the chest.
> 
> *Asking $18, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Size L Tall (c. 16 1/2) Land's End madras.*
> 
> A lovely, classic shirt. In excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $15*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Size L J. McLaughlin seersucker-y shirt.*
> 
> A lovely summer shirt from the (frankly way overpriced) preppy Princeton store. Tagged a size L, and measures c. 24 1/2" across the chest, c. 35 1/2 sleeve.
> 
> This was insanely expensive at full retail, and not worth what they charged. But it's definitely worth *$18, or offer*!


----------



## anonymouz

LL Bean Hunter's Tote
Olive
Zip Top
Medium
Used only a few times, clean inside and out
$17 shipped CONUS


----------



## jt2gt

*Nice Dark Brown ALdens for Fall*

Alden PTBs worn 2x. Dark brown, size 8 on Barrie last. Great looking calf leather...close to color 8 but more dark choc brown. Retail $470...take them off my hands for $215 shipped. Have shoe bags but no box.

$215 shipped CONUS.

Thanks...JT


----------



## randomdude

I'm looking to buy BB OCBD's in white/blue/blue stripe/burgundy stripe/pink in size 16-34. Also I have several pristine 15.5-34's and am willing to trade them for 16-34's. Thanks.


----------



## balla25

I have a couple of items that I am willing to either sell or trade. You may access the link below for a couple of the pictures of the items that I have up. My sizes are as follows: Suit jacket/Sport coat - 46 long or 48 long; Pants - 40/32; Dress shirts/shirts - 18 - 36/37 and XXL; Shoes - 13D. 

#


----------



## Geoff Gander

This Orvis casual button down shirt (large-sized), made in Hong Kong, is now *$30 shipped *(CONUS and Canada). Tip-top condition, from a smoke-free home. Base colour is pale yellow, with windowpane check pattern in green, pink, red, and light blue.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> Three more jackets today.....
> 
> *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) TRAD CLASSIC! c. 38, 40 R/L Ballot of Princeton HALF CANVASSED 3/2 summer sack*
> 
> CLAIMED!
> 
> *2) 42R ORVIS Gunclub check HALF CANVASSED tweed jacket*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic gunclub check tweed jacket from Orvis. Made in the USA, this is half-canvassed and fully lined with a center vent. The gunclub check is lovely, being a puppytooth in dark moss and chestnut brown, with a subtle and complementary dark russet overcheck. The tweed is midweight, and very, very slightly slubby. This jacket is in excellent condition, with only a faint mark in the inside lining (shown) to mar it.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I've just noticed that there seems to be small spot on the right-and sleeve, just above the buttons. I don't know if this is a waterstain or something esle, and it can be only seen at certain angles and in a certain light, but it's there and needs to be noted. I tried to take a picture of it, but failed--updated picture is below. BECAUSE this is there I think this jacket is now in Very Good condition, and hence the price is now just $30, or offer!
> 
> Asking just *$27, or offer, shipped in CONUS. *
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> *Tagged a 42R, this measures*:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
> Length: 30 1/2
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE PICTURE, where I try and fail to show the mark: *
> 
> 
> 
> *3) FULLY CANVASSED Tom James Royal Classic navy houndstooth jacket with windowpane overcheck.
> *
> This is a beautiful jacket! Tom James' hand tailored Royal Classic line is just a couple of notches below Oxxford in quality (although note that while TJ and Oxxford are owned by the same company, there's no relationship between them), and this is a lovely example. Cut from a wonderful dark navy houndstooth cloth with a beautiful, subtle russet overcheck and made in (I believe) Maryland, USA this jacket is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a center vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$35, or offer*, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32


----------



## hookem12387

I'm prefacing this by saying no promises here, but now that I'm back in Austin I'm headed to a thrift on Friday that has had a large number of southwick suits in the past. If anyone has a size they've been looking for, shoot me a pm, and I'll keep an eye out. I generally don't pick up Southwicks for the exchange because they often linger for awhile, but I'd be happy to grab something if there was a better chance of getting it out of my (little) place sooner.

Edit: also if you're only interested in 3/2, sack, etc.. please let me know!


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've got a couple of vintage Brooks OCBD's with unlined collars. Marked size 16x36 but the sleeves are more like 35, therefore they don't fit me properly. They're both blue and in great condition. One is made in USA, the other Jamaica. I don't even know if they would fit anyone around here or not, but if you're interested in taking them off my hands, let me know.


----------



## DFPyne

42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$80 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff


----------



## a4audi08

Bow tie - $12 shipped
Ties: 1/$10 2/$18

BB Makers bowtie









4 ties. L to R. Polo wool 2", Gentry Shop 2" 55/45 Mohair/Wool blend, Gentry shop 3.25" madras, Gentry Shop 3.25" Madras


----------



## 32rollandrock

That is a fabulous deal on the 3/2 GF suit.


----------



## JordanW

a4audi08 said:


> Bow tie - $12 shipped
> Ties: 1/$10 2/$18
> 
> 4 ties. L to R. Polo wool 2", Gentry Shop 2" 55/45 Mohair/Wool blend, Gentry shop 3.25" madras, Gentry Shop 3.25" Madras


Is the madras tie on the end still available?


----------



## CMDC

Excellent condition for both pieces. No flaws at all.

JPress seersucker short sleeve shirt.

Size XXL

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers lightweight worsted 3/2 sack suit

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

Trousers: 35x29 (+2 underneath). Flat front, no cuff.

$45 conus


----------



## maximar

*Price drop on the Dexter longings 9e*

Price drop $50 shipped CONuS

Posted here in the Sales forum:

https://https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?112685-Dexter-USA-longwings-9E-Allen-Edmonds-Cambridge-shell-cordovan-8.5ee


----------



## CMDC

*IMPENDING HURRICANE DROPS!!

Get these out of my house before Irene comes.*



CMDC said:


> JPress charcoal worsted wool 3/2 sack suit. Trad staple here.
> Virtually no wear, if any.
> Tagged 42L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 32.5
> 
> Trousers flat front, cuffed: 36x30. 1.75 inch cuffs plus 1 inch underneath.
> 
> $60 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford sport coat. I recently bought this off ebay but it's just too big for me through the shoulders. Just want to get my initial investment back. This is a sample, as the tag indicates, but there is no indication that this is of any lesser quality, except for the cheapo buttons that you'll want to replace. A beautiful jacket all around. 2 button, darted. Single vent. Excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Blue ocbd. Unlined collar. Excellent condition.
> 15x34
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green and blue surcingle belt.
> Measures 36" from end to end (buckle not included). For reference, I wear a 32" waist and it's short for me. If you're a 30 waist or smaller, this should be perfect.
> 
> $10 conus


----------



## DoghouseReilly

^^ Still can't believe that J Press suit hasn't sold. If you don't have a charcoal suit, you could do much worse.


----------



## JordanW

*Bean Boots, P3 Frames, Orvis Madras, Brooks 3/2 Blazer and More*

*Maine Hunting Shoes 10M - Claimed*

These need new insoles. I would like to get* $25 + shipping*.

*
Orvis India madras short-sleeved shirt size Large*

It has a dot in the middle of the "O" in Orvis so I'm guessing it is an outlet item. Shirt is 100% with no flaws. Features a breast pocket with button closure and a locker loop in the back.

Underarm to underarm: 24.5"

Top of collar to bottom hem: 35.5"

*$20 Shipped*


*New with tags Orvis High Meadow pant in Nantucket red*

Plain front, on-seam pockets and watch pocket. Rise is 11". Size 32" waist, unhemmed cuff.

*$22 shipped*

*
**American Eagle madras pants - made in India*

These are marked 32" waist, but measure out at 33". The rise is 11.5". Inseam is right at 30". These pants have a straight leg with a leg opening measuring 10". Slant side pockets and watch pocket in the usual place. These would make a great pair of shorts, too!

*$16 shipped*

*

Navy Leatherman Ltd. cotton surcingle fish belt in excellent condition - Claimed
*
Size 38

*$12 Shipped*

*Brooks Brothers fully lined, navy 3-button sack blazer - Claimed*

Excellent condition. Measures out around a 41L. Bottom two buttons will need to be replaced and I am including a full set of Southwick brass blazer buttons. Shirt and tie pictured not included. :icon_smile: 
*
Measurements*

Underarm to underarm: 21.25"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam from back: 18.5"
Top of collar to hem: 33"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 25"
*
$30 shipped OBO*


----------



## a4audi08

Ties 1/10 2/18
Shirts $15 ea

Two Viyella wool/cotton ties, 3.25"









BB 15.5X32/33 point collar - COLOR IS GRAY with white outlines









BB Sz M 15.5X33 BD


----------



## swb120

JordanW: PM'd about the Leatherman fish belt.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops--and OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL 100% cashmere Mad Men jacket from the 1960s Deauville Hotel in Miami*
> 
> It's the 1960s, and Miami is in full swing as America's Casablanca, a tropical playground for the cool and shady alike. The Rat Pack are rubbing shoulders with the mob, the CIA are everywhere, covertly working against Castro.... and the cooler and more louche members of the WASP establishment gave up the Hamptons for fun in a less straight-laced sun, with rum instead of gin in their cocktails and the madras wilder and more tropical, but still ready to fade like the pastel paint on the beachfront hotels and the dreams of ani-Castro exiles. And the centerpiece of it all was the fantastic Deauville Hotel, the venue for the second American appearance of the Beatles in 1964.
> 
> And what self-respecting 1960s hotel of the stature of the Deauville could fail to offer its clients every service they might possibly need, from procuring exploding cigars ("For Cuban Export Only"), to offering them concerts by the Beatles and the Rat Pack, to outfitting them in the sharpest clothes available, of a quality high enough to rival their own tailors back in Chicago, Boston, and New York? And that's where the Deauville's Slack Bar (what a perfect '60's name!) comes in, ready to outfit you in the coolest, most beautiful clothes money could buy.
> 
> And *that's the real, honest backstory to this beautiful cashmere jacket*, utterly permeated with '60's cool combined with some seriously high-quality tailoring-a terrific example of what the Deauville was capable of. Because this jacket was indeed made (in the USA-where else?) for the Deauville's Slack Bar-and right at its heyday in the very early 1960s (pre-1962).
> 
> And this jacket is a beauty. Made from 100% cashmere when cashmere was cashmere and not the thin pilling stuff so common today, this jacket is beautifully luxurious with absolutely no pilling at all. Plus, the colours and weave are wonderful--a terrific mix of charcoal, black,and red. And of course it has lovely narrow lapels and wonderful narrow, slanted pocket flaps!
> 
> It's also fully canvassed (of course!), and half-lined. It has side vents, and is very subtly darted, despite being a 3/2.5 roll. It is in absolutely excellent condition--a real testament to how long a jacket of this quality can last--although it'll need a dry-clean to freshen it up, as it's been in storage for about two decades. And so no, it doesn't need to be babied--this is a jacket you can wear without worry while sipping your martini on Miami Beach!
> 
> Asking just *$45, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for this jacket even without its provenance!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 28 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Bold Plaid Irish Tweed! *
> 
> My wife likes this one... so were it to fit me it wouldn't be here, not only because she likes it but because in some obscure way her liking one particular tweed of mine clearly justifies my purchase of more!
> 
> This is a lovely, bold Irish tweed, featuring half-canvassing and full lining as well as side vents. A lovely and unusual jacket, this would be perfect for a Fall weekend. It does need a dry-clean--the cuffs are slightly grubby at the fold, but this is a very easy fix with your first visit to the dry-cleaner--and so because of this it's just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking
> 
> asking a paltry *$24, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Tagged a 42R:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Harris Tweed by Princeton's H. Gross & Co. Canvassed*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed from Princeton's Ivy outfitters H. Gross & Co. of Hulfish St.. The tweed on this is terrific, being a classic herringbone in versatile mid-brown with vertical stripes of blue and rose pin, flecked throughout with sparks of red and blue. This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition! It was Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+0)
> Shoulder: 18 3/8
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) BEAUTIFUL basketweave 3/2.5 tweed sack Canvassed *
> 
> This is a lovely jacket, and I wish that it fit me! Sold by John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, this is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones. It's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Kilgrour, French, & Stanbury dark guncheck tweed Canvassed*
> 
> A lovely jacket, this is made from a lovely rich dark brown and dark, dark moss green herringbone cloth with a lovely and subtle blue and russet overcheck. The cloth was woven in the British Isles, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket half-canvassed and fully lined, is a standard two-button front, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA by the Savile Row firm Kilgour, French, & Stanbury for Barney's of New York., and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only tiny flaw is a small mark on the inside of the interior breast pocket, as shown.
> 
> Asking just $40, or lower offer.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 28
> 
> *NB: The close-up of the sleeve is the most accurate for colour and pattern.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) BESPOKE jacket made from English cloth that's a blend of SABLE, MINK, CASHMERE & WOOL! * *Canvassed*
> 
> This is easily the most luxurious fabric I have ever come across! A beautiful blend of sable, mink, cashmere, and wool (although the exact proportions of each are not given), this wonderful bespoke jacket was made somewhere by a Taiwanese tailoring form.
> 
> In addition to the quality of the cloth, the fabric is beautiful--please see my close-ups for some small indication of the lovely herringbone blue, black, and grey weave!
> 
> Although my ignorance prevents me from knowing more about the tailoring house that built this beauty, the quality of both the cloth and the work leads me to believe that it was a very, very good tailoring firm indeed. (I suspect that the odd "Playboy" label is un-authorized, and intended to make this jacket appeal to Western-orientated clients.) This jacket is 3/4 canvassed and 3/4 lined, and comes with a single vent and patch pockets, although the shoulders are a tad more padded than the Ivy look would allow. (Not unuaully so for normal mainstream jackets, and an easy tailoring fix by your dry-cleaner alterations person if you'd like a more natural look.) It has a spare button on a "giraffe neck" holder behind one of the front buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a tiny, single-threadhead flaw in the weave, shown. But this does not appear to be a snag or pull, and can only really be seen if you're looking for it, and on close inspection.
> 
> It's hard to price something like this--after all, how many times will you run across sable and mink in your jacket?  But, how about
> 
> *Asking just $35, or lower offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 29 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking
> 
> just *$25, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*
> 
> This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.
> 
> Asking *$15, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## TweedyDon

The two navy blazers and all of the remaining bowties from previous posts have now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790

There are a few shirts, pinpoint BDs mostly, BB and RL, at my thrift. 17.4-34 and 18 34/5. A cursory glance has them in good to very good, wearable condition. Awning stripes, solid blue, I forget what else. Not sport shirts and nothing weird.

If anybody's interested drop me a line ASAP.


----------



## CMDC

As a preview, I'll be posting a brand new looking BB 3/2 sack Loro Piana blazer in 44R. This could have come straight from the store. Hopefully I'll have pictures up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andy Roo

I'm wondering if anyone here might be interested in this pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan LHS penny loafers, aka the holy grail of shell, in size 9D. I bought them new about four years ago, they're faded to a nice burgundy-brown, and they could really use some new soles and heels. My dilemma is that they've always been a little small for me, so I'm reluctant to spend the money to get them recrafted. I hate to part with them, though, as they're beautiful shoes, and Aldens have gotten so expensive lately that I doubt I'll ever buy a new pair. Would $150 be fair? Original shoe bags and shipping included. I've always kept them tree'd, by the way.


----------



## CMDC

The 'ol inbox has been a bit light lately. Apparently, folks aren't in a buying mood. Let's see if I can do better...it doesn't get any more trad that these two offerings. Both are in absolutely impeccable condition.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Loro Piana blazer. Made in USA

Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25

$45 conus




























Next up, an absolutely perfect Aquascutum raincoat. Tagged 46R. It does not have the zip in lining but everything else is in order and shows little to no sign of wear.

Made in England

Pit to Pit: 27
Length: 45
Sleeve: 34.5 (measured from center of neck)

$70 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include Priority Mail shipping to US, with tracking. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Peal & Co Brown Calf Monk Strap. *7C*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Brown Suede Cap Toe Shoes. Made in USA. *8D*. $175.***SOLD***


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Tassel Loafers. *8.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. *8.5D*. $175.***SOLD***


Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Casual Penny Loafers. *9D.* $110.


Rancourt & Co American Blucher Hand Sewn Black Camp Shoe. Latex sole. Made in Maine, USA. These are heavyweight, high quality shoes, very impressive. * 9D*. $130.


Peal & Co Burgundy Shell Cordovan Cap Toe Boots. Made by Crockett & Jones. * 9D*, but may be a good fit for a *9.5 *foot. Grail boots. Retail $998. $575.***SOLD***


NIB with Shoe Bags Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Perf Cap Toe Balmoral. * 9.5D*. $180.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. Retail $598. *9.5D*. $270***SOLD***.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. This pair has been worn once and has a small nick on the side of the left shoe. *9.5D*. $195.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Moc Toe Boots. Made in Portugal. Nice boots made of soft leather. These should break in easily and be quite comfortable. *9.5D*. Retail $478. A steal at $130.***SOLD***


NIB Alden for Brooks Brothers Brown Suede Cap Toe Shoes. Made in USA. *10D*. $175.


Brooks Brothers Hand Made Tan Calf Wingtips. Made in Italy. *10D*. $175.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *10D*. $190.


Red Wing Model 8138 Classic Leather Moc Toe Work Boots. Made in USA. Size *10*, but may work better for someone who wears a *10.5*. $170.


Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. *10.5D*. $160.


Peal & Co Black Calf Pebble Grain Bluchers. One of these shoes has a more pronounced pebble grain than the other. *10.5D*. $130.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Tan Perforated Cap Toe Balmoral. Made in USA. *11D.* $165
.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Calf Tassel Loafers. *12C*. $175.


I have a pair of 12D Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for $275. PM and I will get photos.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $275.


----------



## hookem12387

Sorry to clutter up the thread again, but my Southwick thrifting has been delayed 1 week. I thought this easier than pm'ing all of you! Sorry about that


----------



## CMDC

BB Loro Piana sack blazer sold. If it was a bit big for anyone, I found a virtually identical one today in 42R. Pix later this evening hopefully.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two Tom James suits--$5 each, or $74 the pair!*

I have two beautiful Tom James suits up for grabs--both are fully canvassed and hand-tailored, and pretty close to being identical in size! They are both fully lined, and both are standard two-button contemporary suits with darts and single vents. The trousers on both are prepared for suspenders rather than a belt (interior buttons, interior reinforcing patches, and waist gripper) and are cuffed. Both are in absolutely excellent condition, and were clearly very sparingly worn. Both were tailored in the USA.

*NB: I might lose power owing to the hurricane; if so, I'll get back to any inquiries about my offerings as soon as I can!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Asking just $45 each, shipped in CONUS--or $75 the pair! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 
*
*OFFERS WELCOME!*

*The measurements are:*

*Charcoal pinstripe:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/2
Inseam: 30 + 1 to let down + 1 3/4 cuffs.










    

*Milky coffee pinstripe:*

Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4

Waist: 20
Inseam: 30 + 1 (to let down) + 1 1/2 cuffs.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Hopsack Navy 3/2 Sack Blazer 41-42L by Charles McCabe of Providence, RI*

3/2 Sack cut, hook vent, two lower patch pockets, half lined. Fantastic buttonholes. The only issue is the chinsey buttons. I traded for this on the exchange and the sleeves measured a good two inches shorter than advertised, so back on the exchange it goes.

18" Shoulders
21.5" Pit to pit
24" sleeves
32" Length from BOC
   
*Asking $40

H. Freeman and Sons Navy Sack Blazer ~42

*Please note, this blazer is missing its buttons. 3/2 sack cut, two lower patch pockets, fully lined.
19" shoulders
22.5" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
31.5" length   
*Asking $20

Christopher LTD Navy Sack Blazer* *~42*
Please note, this blazer is missing its buttons. 3/2 sack cut, two lower patch pockets. From a now-defunct Cincinnati trad clothier.
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31.25 length BOC
   
*Asking $20 or $30 for both of the above two blazers.**

Lands End Patch Madras SS shirt - Large*
Made in India, size large, buttondown collar, no flaws.
24" pit to pit
19.5" shoulders
30" length BOC
 
*Asking $15 *

*Ralph Lauren Polo SS shirt - small*
Marked size small, medium blue, red horse. Moderately worn-in, no other flaws.
20" pit to pit
18" shoulders
24/25" BOC to front/back hem
 
*Asking $12*

*Two vintage Brooks Brothers blue OCBD's. 16x35"*
These shirts are marked 16x36, but both measure to 16x35. One made in USA, the other Jamaica. Unlined collars, no apparent flaws. 
  
*Asking $20 each or $35 for both.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 36, 38 BEAUTIFUL THREE-PIECE SUIT, Fully Canvassed, Made in France. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Claimed!*

Although not strictly trad,tThis is a genuine GRAIL, being both beautiful and rare! This is a fully-canvassed, fully lined three piece suit, Made in France by Yves Saint Laurent. The jacket is fully lined, fully canvassed, and features side vents and three button cuffs. It's beautifully cut from a wonderful steel-blue mini-herringbone fabric--not tweed, exactly, but close enough so that all of the components of this suit could be used individually as odd garments. The vest is also fully lined, and has an adjustable back. The two side pockets are fully functional. The trousers are pleated, uncuffed, and have belt loops. Everything is in absolutely excellent condition!

This suit really is an absolute steal at just* Claimed! *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*Please note that owing to hurricane activity I might not response quickly to PMs--but I'll get back to you as soon as I can!*_

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29

Trouser waist (laid flat): 17
Inseam: 25 1/2 (+3 1/2)

Vest width, laid flat across the widest part of the fabric, from armhole to armhole: 17 1/2
Length, from fabric tip to tip: 25
_(Please note that if the jacket could work for you, the vest will too, since this suit is, well, a suit!) _


----------



## CMDC

I'll join Tweedy in hunkering down in the hurricane to keep the exchange going.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Loro Piana navy blazer

Superb condition. No issues at all. Golden Fleece buttons. Two patch pockets.

Tagged 42 R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$45 conus


----------



## FLMike

^PM sent on the BB 3/2 blazer. Thanks.


----------



## DFPyne

42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$75 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I attempted to post a few things here yesterday but don't see that they ever showed up. Anyhow, here's one with pictures:

*Harris Tweed Sack, 44 R*

This is what Harris Tweed is: heavy, thick, and wears like iron and is woven in the all the subtle colors of the countryside from which it comes. This fantastic survivor is tailored by Mavest for Gimbel's with all the requisite details one could want in a trad Harris: swelled edges, lapped seams, soft shoulders, a hooked vent, half-lined, and a great roll. It was custom ordered for a gentleman, clearly, sometime in the mid sixties and was obviously well taken care of, but also, clearly well loved. The tweed is in excellent condition, yet there are signs of wear in the lining; it is very clean and holding in well--no stitching appears to be loose--but there is at least one small tear.

23.5" chest ptp
18.5" shoulders
24" sleeves
29.5" length boc

$45 shipped.










...and these:

*E.T. Wright Chukka Boots; two pair, brown and black--10.5 B *

All-leather, V-Cleat!!! and in excellent condition.

*and E.T. Wright Master Series Chelsea Boots, black--10.5 B
*
Practically brand new. Dovetail heel and obviously very, very well-made of top quality materials...(as are the above Chukkas.)

PM for pictures on them (until I post some tomorrow) and any other details. Looking for $45 shipped each for the chukkas and $65 for the chelseas, but I'm open to offers, especially if you want the lot.


*"Bleeding Madras imported from India" Patch Pants, 34*

Green and navy with green and navy check on white. In _nearly_ like-new condition; they would be like-new but there are a couple of very inconspicuous tick sized spots, likely treatable with oxyclean or some similar treatment. Must see...hope to get some good pictures of these tomorrow as well.

34" waist and 30" inseam.

$35 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Wonderful canvassed 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin!*

I hope everyone weathered the hurricane well, as is ready to buy some tweed! If so, this beauty from the tradly closet of *32rollandrock* is still inexplicably available....

This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 CONUS, or offer, for this classic American beauty!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## CMDC

Both Brooks 3/2 Loro Piana sack blazers now sold. Thanks guys.


----------



## TweedyDon

The sable, mink, cashmere bespoke jacket, above, is now claimed--thanks!

The 42R bold plaid Irish tweed is now also claimed--thank you!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Brooks Brothers Black Fleece shirts and Mark McNairy shirts.
*
Price includes US shipping. I am happy to ship internationally, and I will pick up some of the cost. All photos are clickable thumbs. All shirts are first quality (unless otherwise noted) with a mark on the label to prevent return to BB.

I am using a different format on this thread. I am only posting a shirt once, but listing each size which I have in that shirt. So just because the label I posted in the close up is a BB0 it doesn't mean that I don't have it in the other sizes I have listed.

Want a discount? Take $5 off the second and each subsequent shirt.

Brooks Brothers Size Chart

Navy/White Micro Houndstooth Spread Collar. BB00. $60.
White/Navy Double Check Cotton Buttondown. BB0. $55.
Navy/White Micro Houndstooth Buttondown Collar. BB3. $60.


Green OBCD. BB1. $65.
Gray OCBD. BB1. $65.
White Pinpoint OCBD. BB1. $65.


White Short Sleeve OCBD, Big BF. soldBB0, BB2. $60
White Linen w Taupe Checks. BB0, BB3, BB5. $55
Blue/White Gingham Buttondown. BB0, BB3. $60


Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD. soldBB0. $60
White w Blue Tattersall OCBD. BB0. $60


Dark Blue LS Safari Shirt. BB1. $60
Pink w White Stripes OCBD. BB1, BB2, soldBB3. $60
White OCBD. BB2.***SOLD***
White w Blue Microcheck. BB2. $60


White w Earthtone Checks OCBD. BB1, BB3, BB5. $60
Blue OCBD. BB3.***SOLD***


White Linen w Red/Blue Checks. BB0, soldBB4. $55
Pink w White Stripes and Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB1. $60


Tan White Tartan OCBD. BB2. $60.
Tan White Big Block OCBD. BB2. $60.


Pink FC End on End. BB2. $55.
Blue FC End on End. BB2. $55.
Blue w White Stripe FC End on End. BB2. $55.


Blue SS OCBD. BB2. $55.
Tan Tartan 3 Color SS OCBD. BB2. $55.
Tan Gingham SS BD. BB2. $55.
Darker Gingham SS BD. BB2. $55.


Blue Oxford Cloth. BB4.***SOLD***
Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB4. $55
Blue w White Stripes OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB5. $55


White Club Collar Oxford Cloth. BB5. $65.
Gray OCBD w Red/White/Blue Grosgrain at bottom of side seams. BB0sold, BB4. $70.
Blue OCBD w FC and Contrast Cuff/Collar. BB3. $60


*Mark McNairy* This is the last of my McNairy and I don't know when I will get any more.

Here are typical measurements:
XS 14.5-32, p2p 19.5, Sh 16.75, BOC 30.5
S 15-33, p2p 20.5, Sh 17.5, BOC 32

Ecru SS OCBD. XS***SOLD*** $50.
Blue LS OCBD w Blue Uni Stripe Collar. XS.***SOLD*** $55.
Blue LS OCBD w Yellow Collar. XS. $55
Red SS University Stripe/Yellow Fun Shirt. XS. $70
Red LS University Stripe/Blue Fun Shirt. XS. $70


Blue LS OCBD w Yellow Collar. S. $55
Red University Stripe LS OCBD w White Collar. S. $55
Yellow LS OCBD. S. $50.
Blue LS OCBD. S. $50***SOLD***.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include Priority Mail shipping to US, with tracking. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

Peal & Co Black Calf Cap Toe Bals. 11.5D. $185.


Peal & Co Patent Leather Formal Lace Up Shoes, 11.5D. $160.


----------



## TweedyDon

It's not trad, so it appears in the Sales Forum, but I have from *32rollandrock* a beautiful canvassed Boss jacket in Loro Piana cashmere, for just *$45 CONUS, or offer*! It's here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ashmere-Boss-jacket-48R&p=1235926#post1235926

I just thought someone here might like it....


----------



## jt2gt

*Aldens and Quoddy*

Somebody PM me, ready to make a good deal on a bunch of shoes barely worn at great prices.

Alden PTBs in dark brown worn 2x, size 8 on Barrie last. $185 shipped CONUS

Alden LHS in snuff suede/red brick sole, great take on the buck. Size 8.5 on Van last I believe. $185 shipped CONUS

Quoddy boats shoes, size 8. $125 shipped CONUS

Pics of the Suede LHS are here...just bought them from this guy...too big and cant send back...so just looking to move and will take a bit of loss...amazing condition:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/262243/alden-snuff-suede-lhs-loafers-size-8-5d


----------



## swb120

*Randolph Engineering Aviator Sunglasses*

Hi guys - I have a few items which need good Trad homes:

1) no pics yet, but I have a pair of *Randolph Engineering Aviator sunglasses* that need a new home. They're wonderful sunglasses (Don Draper's sunglasses of choice on Mad Men), but just don't quite look right on me. I bought them a year or so ago, and have never worn them. Mine are *52mm, in matte chrome with gray lenses*. They're in new condition. Here's a stock pic:



I assume most of you know of them, but if not, here's the link on their website. They manufacture sunglasses for the US military:

They retail for $109. I'll let them go for *$75 shipped*.

2) *Lacoste polo in taupe, size 5 (medium)*, in like new condition. *CLAIMED*.

 

3) I still have these gorgeous *Talbott and BB ties*, all approx. 3 1/4-3 3/8" (The silver Andover one has been claimed, however). *$12 shipped *per tie.


----------



## CMDC

Drop

An absolutely perfect Aquascutum raincoat. Tagged 46R. It does not have the zip in lining but everything else is in order and shows little to no sign of wear.

Made in England

Pit to Pit: 27
Length: 45
Sleeve: 34.5 (measured from center of neck)

$65 conus












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

Dropping



CMDC said:


> Excellent condition for both pieces. No flaws at all.
> 
> JPress seersucker short sleeve shirt.
> 
> Size XXL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers lightweight worsted 3/2 sack suit
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> Trousers: 35x29 (+2 underneath). Flat front, no cuff.
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

Further Drop



CMDC said:


> Here is something that I really wish were my size. This is a beautiful jacket. Heavy flannel. Hook vent. 3 patch pockets. Leather buttons. Forget that it's August. You'll thank me in October.
> 
> Huntington forest green 3/2 sack jacket.
> 
> Tagged 42 R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30.5 BoC
> Sleeve: 23
> 
> $35 conus


----------



## swb120

Someone should grab that Aquascutum from CMDC. I have the exact raincoat in 44R (they run approx. one size large, in my experience), and it is by far my favorite. Certainly the equal of my Burberry raincoat, if not superior to it. $65 shipped is a steal.


----------



## brozek

Added a pink RL polo and lowered prices on the others. Also, if anyone was interested in those 14 C/D Russell Moc Trail Oxfords, .

Medium RL Polo, 19"  armpit-to-armpit, 28.5" length (excluding collar), 17.5" shoulders, $12 shipped


Vintage Lacoste, size 6/large, 19" armpit-to-armpit, 26" length (excluding collar), 17.5" shoulders, $12 shipped

Lands' End s/s made-in-India madras, Large/16-16.5, 24" armpit-to-armpit, 30" length (excluding collar), 19" shoulders, $10 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

The H. Gross of Princeton Harris Tweed has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## maximar

*Alden full strap loafer 9.5d*

I bought these from SF used, wore them for three hours and I gave up. I have no luck with Alden slip ons or a majority of other slip ons from various brands. I sold my LHS for the same reason as these and took a great loss. I waste so much money because of my high instep. Asking price for the shoes is $75. I just want to get some money back. Look at pictures closely and they will tell you the condition.


----------



## LouB

Chris,

Interested in the green Huntington Can you PM me please? Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington green sack sold.


----------



## AlanC

A few items for sale:

*SOLD!* Brooks Brothers madras shortsleeve sport shirt
Tagged size: XL
Made in India (home of madras!)
This is the shirt I listed previously, but with better pictures.
$25 delivered CONUS

https://img607.imageshack.us/i/img5351o.jpg/ https://img841.imageshack.us/i/img5353x.jpg/

*SOLD!* Gitman blue pinpoint OCBD
16.5 x 33
Made in USA
Great shape, a wardrobe staple.
$25 delivered CONUS

 

*Ben Silver* linen french cuff shirts
15 x 34
Made in Italy
Retail: 
Your price: $40/ea or $75 for both delivered CONUS

Blue

  

Ecru

 

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label* glen plaid shirt
Size: L
Made in Italy -- Brushed cotton
Retail: ~$400
Your price: $75

 

*Filson* work trousers
Tagged size: 36 (measures to 35 x 33)
Solid shape, however these are pre-worn and broken in.
Your price: $30

 

*Cole Haan* braces
There is some stretching on the elastic near the back tabs, still perfectly serviceable.
$13 delivered CONUS

 

*SOLD!* Robert Talbott tie
Made in USA
$13 delivered CONUS



*John Comfort* tie
Made in England
$13 delivered CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


>


That "pointer" is wonderful!


----------



## CMDC

TweedyDon said:


> That "pointer" is wonderful!


Looks like a yad.


----------



## AlanC

^It does resemble one, but it's actually just a pointer that I used years ago with an overhead projector (remember those?). It's just the thing to hold tags down in a product shot.


----------



## TweedyDon

I thought it was a doll's hand!

But now AlanC has removed all the mystery by providing us with his "facts" and "information"! :devil:


----------



## straw sandals

*Two Nick Hilton sportcoats*

Hi there, fellas,

Two things to offer the exchange today. First, a 1980's Brooks Brothers fun shirt! It's marked 16.5R, and the collar is true to size. I'm dating it to the 80's based on the label and my memory of Heavy Tweed Jacket's fun shirt post. This shirt is pretty gosh-darn amazing, with teal, purple, and even a bluish-gray neck. It's in great shape, too! Given its age and scarcity, I'm asking $50 shipped (but am open to offers).



I also have two sport coats from Nick Hilton for Hartz and Co. They're lovely, heavy jackets that would be perfect for fall. One is a dark grey with blue, the other is a brown barleycorn. Both are marked 43R and have identical measurements:

Chest: 23
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
Length (BOC): 31
Lapel: 3.5

Both jackets are fully canvassed, fully lined, and seem to have horn buttons. They're two button jackets with darts, but we can overlook these details as they're from Nick Hilton, right?

I apologize for the horrible iPhone photographs. Believe me when I say that they don't do these jackets justice. Take one for $40 or both for $75 shipped.

Here's a discussion of the label:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?71118-Hilton-1893-label

Jacket #1:





The color seems to be most accurate here:


Jacket #2


----------



## jt2gt

Brooks Brothers Trad Belt. Navy and Khaki, with some stretch to it. Marked 32 w/silver color buckle. Leather is much nicer than on the lower cost versions from most companies.

Take it for $30 shipped or make me an offer.


----------



## CMDC

JPress seersucker shirt and BB grey sack now sold. Thanks much guys. We're starting to clear out some stock. My wife thanks you.


----------



## TweedyDon

The three Tom James suits and the Donegal tweed I posted above have all now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available--now with a price drop!* 

*BEAUTIFUL basketweave 3/2.5 tweed sack Canvassed *

This is a lovely jacket, and I wish that it fit me! Sold by John Grissim of Carm,el by the Sea, CA, this is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones. It's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$39, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










    [/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

$18 conus each.

JPress royal blue pinpoint ocbd
16x34



















BB uni-stripe ocbd. Made in USA
17x35



















BB Makers pinpoint ocbd. Made in USA
16.5x35


----------



## jt2gt

Alden Brown PTB....SOLD.

How about $175 for the snuff suede LHS (check them out BTW...Great looking shoes).

$120 for the Quoddys.

Thanks...JT



jt2gt said:


> Somebody PM me, ready to make a good deal on a bunch of shoes barely worn at great prices.
> 
> Alden PTBs in dark brown worn 2x, size 8 on Barrie last. SOLD
> 
> Alden LHS in snuff suede/red brick sole, great take on the buck. Size 8.5 on Van last I believe. $185 shipped CONUS
> 
> Quoddy boats shoes, size 8. $125 shipped CONUS
> 
> Pics of the Suede LHS are here...just bought them from this guy...too big and cant send back...so just looking to move and will take a bit of loss...amazing condition:
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/t/262243/alden-snuff-suede-lhs-loafers-size-8-5d


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on this classic tweed!*

A beautiful half-canvassed tweed in dark charcoal herringbone *with the ever desirable patch pockets*, this is a classic and versatile wardrobe staple. It's fully lined, and features a single vent and traditional leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$35, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL cashmere Mad Men jacket still available!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

It's the 1960s, and Miami is in full swing as America's Casablanca, a tropical playground for the cool and shady alike. The Rat Pack are rubbing shoulders with the mob, the CIA are everywhere, covertly working against Castro.... and the cooler and more louche members of the WASP establishment gave up the Hamptons for fun in a less straight-laced sun, with rum instead of gin in their cocktails and the madras wilder and more tropical, but still ready to fade like the pastel paint on the beachfront hotels and the dreams of ani-Castro exiles. And the centerpiece of it all was the fantastic Deauville Hotel, the venue for the second American appearance of the Beatles in 1964.

And what self-respecting 1960s hotel of the stature of the Deauville could fail to offer its clients every service they might possibly need, from procuring exploding cigars ("For Cuban Export Only"), to offering them concerts by the Beatles and the Rat Pack, to outfitting them in the sharpest clothes available, of a quality high enough to rival their own tailors back in Chicago, Boston, and New York? And that's where the Deauville's Slack Bar (what a perfect '60's name!) comes in, ready to outfit you in the coolest, most beautiful clothes money could buy.

And *that's the real, honest backstory to this beautiful cashmere jacket*, utterly permeated with '60's cool combined with some seriously high-quality tailoring-a terrific example of what the Deauville was capable of. Because this jacket was indeed made (in the USA-where else?) for the Deauville's Slack Bar-and right at its heyday in the very early 1960s (pre-1962).

And this jacket is a beauty. Made from 100% cashmere when cashmere was cashmere and not the thin pilling stuff so common today, this jacket is beautifully luxurious with absolutely no pilling at all. Plus, the colours and weave are wonderful--a terrific mix of charcoal, black,and red. And of course it has lovely narrow lapels and wonderful narrow, slanted pocket flaps!

It's also fully canvassed (of course!), and half-lined. It has side vents, and is very subtly darted, despite being a 3/2.5 roll. It is in absolutely excellent condition--a real testament to how long a jacket of this quality can last--although it'll need a dry-clean to freshen it up, as it's been in storage for about two decades. And so no, it doesn't need to be babied--this is a jacket you can wear without worry while sipping your martini on Miami Beach!

Asking just *$40, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for this jacket even without its provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 7/8


----------



## a4audi08

$17 shipped. Will ship elsewhere for actual costs, and willing to combine shipping + provide discounts for multiple purchases.

BB red/blue stripe, 15.5X33









BB SLIM Fit button down, sz 16.5X32









BB button down 15.5X35 slim fit









BB spread collar, made in Italy. Sz 15X32


----------



## frosejr

Just wanted to say I completed a very satisfactory transaction with TheWGP. Highly recommended!



TheWGP said:


> I've been busy, but there's more to come once these are gone, including more Bills, J. Press & BB summery sport coats and a vintage BB light jacket that will be PERFECT for Fall!
> 
> All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
> All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!
> 
> 4) Vineyard Vines polo, size XL. Claimed!
> 
> *9) Brooks Brothers short sleeved shirt, size L.* This is vintage BB, Made in the USA of 100% cotton imported fabric - it does not SAY "indian madras" so I won't claim it, but it does have that feel to it so I'm pretty sure that's what it is! Wish this were my size, but alas, it won't work for me. 25>20>*$17 shipped.*


----------



## Patrick06790

SOLD Must-iron blue OCBD from Brooks, made in USA, no issues that i can see, your for $15 shipped. Send PM SOLD


----------



## brozek

**Marked a couple shirts as sold**

And a couple more additions - two Brooks Bros ocbds, one contemporary and one vintage. Details, measurements and prices below - and definitely make an offer if you want more than one!

16.5x35 Original Polo (must-iron), 23" armpit-to-armpit, 18" shoulders, 32" length (excluding collar), $15 shipped

16x35 vintage Brooksgate, 22.75" armpit-to-armpit, 17.5" shoulders, 28.5" length (excluding collar), $SOLD

8/29: Added a pink RL polo and lowered prices on the others. Also, if anyone was interested in those 14 C/D Russell Moc Trail Oxfords, .

Medium RL Polo, 19"  armpit-to-armpit, 28.5" length (excluding collar), 17.5" shoulders, $10 shipped


Vintage Lacoste, size 6/large, 19" armpit-to-armpit, 26" length (excluding collar), 17.5" shoulders, $SOLD

Lands' End s/s made-in-India madras, Large/16-16.5, 24" armpit-to-armpit, 30" length (excluding collar), 19" shoulders, $10 shipped


----------



## JordanW

*Orvis Madras still available!*

*
Orvis India madras short-sleeved shirt size Large*

It has a dot in the middle of the "O" in Orvis so I'm guessing it is an outlet item. Shirt is 100% with no flaws. Features a breast pocket with button closure and a locker loop in the back.

Underarm to underarm: 24.5"

Top of collar to bottom hem: 35.5"

*$20 Shipped*


*New with tags Orvis High Meadow pant in Nantucket red*

Plain front, on-seam pockets and watch pocket. Rise is 11". Size 32" waist, unhemmed cuff.

*$22 shipped ~ Claimed pending payment*

*
**American Eagle madras pants - made in India*

These are marked 32" waist, but measure out at 33". The rise is 11.5". Inseam is right at 30". These pants have a straight leg with a leg opening measuring 10". Slant side pockets and watch pocket in the usual place. These would make a great pair of shorts, too!

*$16 shipped ~ Claimed **pending payment*


----------



## jt2gt

Both Aldens SOLD...still a great price on the Quoddys...Take the Quoddy Boat Shoes (Size 8) and BB BelT (32) I have for sale for $145 shipped CONUS. Or make offer on either. The belt is very nice...leather is superb.



jt2gt said:


> Alden Brown PTB....SOLD.
> 
> SOLD for the snuff suede LHS (check them out BTW...Great looking shoes).
> 
> $120 for the Quoddys.
> 
> Thanks...JT


----------



## TweedyDon

*From the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock--TRAD TREASURES!*

I've received a large box of trad treasures from *32rollandrock*, for disbursements to desirous trads!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 40R HEAVY Harris Tweed jacket in Houndstooth! 
*
*CLAIMED!*

This is a seriously heavy, heavy tweed--you could watch rugby in this in a blizzard and still be toasty! You could play rugby in this in a blizzard! made from Harris tweed as it used to be--heavy, thick, and hairy--this wonderful jacket is fully lined and single vented. Made in the UK by Dunn and Co, the tweed is terrific--a serious hounstooth befitting a tweed of this calibre. Alas, this does have some flaws--it's missing the top button, and also has a small (although possibly removeable) brown sticky stain where the button used to be. There are also some waterstains in the lining, as shown. Because of this, I'm

asking just *CLAIMED!*. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a 104R, which is roughly a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19

   

*2) c. 38, 40 GORGEOUS 100% CASHMERE PLAID JACKET; Fully Canvassed, by Graham and Gunn. *

*CLAIMED! *

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! The plaid on this is both striking and subtle, and really needs to be seen in person--my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. A fantastic, luxurious cashmere jacket made in the USA in the days when cashmere was _really_ cashmere, and not the thin pilling stuff that's so common today, this gorgeous jacket is fully lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. It was made in the USA by Graham and Gunn, and judging by the interior Union label it dates from the time when Graham and Gunn was a Hickey Freeman venture, producing lovely natural-shoulder clothing. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is an absolute steal at

*Measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Length: 30
Shoulder: 17 1/2

    

*3) GRAIL! c. 40 BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack tweed suit, COMPLETE with spare button set and extra fabric swatches! *

This is simply STUNNING! A beautiful half-canvassed 3/2 tweedy sack suit by Southwick, this beauty comes complete with its original spare fabric swatches (just in case they're needed for any future repairs or alterations by your tailor, 10 or 20 years down the road), and a spare set of more conventional suit buttons, picked perfectly to complement this suit, in case you prefer these to the leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that it currently sports.

This suit is also a classic 3/2 sack--which, given its maker, excellent condition, its extras, its size, and its overall rarity makes it a clear trad Grail--and you have no idea how miffed I am that the trousers are not 3" longer in the inseam.... 

As well as being half-canvassed it is half-lined, has a single vent, and a beautiful lapel roll. The cloth is also wonderful--a miniature basketweave with regular and very, very subtle browns, creams, and cornflower blue throughout. The trousers are flat-front, and currently uncuffed.

This is a beautiful suit, and an absolute steal at *just $125, or offer--and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!--boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+3)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18 1/4

Waist (measured flat): 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+3 1/4)










     

*4) c. 40, 42 H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.

This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm

asking *just $25, shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 17 1/2










     

*5) 44R TRAD Summer suit--3/2 sack with patch pockets, Made in the USA, linen/cotton blend? 
*
CLAIMED!

A wonderful, classic American 3/2 sack suit for the closing days of summer, this has patch pockets, side vents, a quarter lining, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are, of course, flat front and cuffed. There's no fabric content in this suit, but it feels like a linen/cotton blend. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

Sure, summer's closing and Fall is looming... *Claimed*, how can you really go wrong?  As always, international inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 20 1/4

Waist, laid flat: 19
Inseam: 29 1/2, plus 1 1/4 to let down, and 1 3/8 cuffs.

     

*6) c. 38R Made in Italy Zegna textured basketweave tweed.*

*CLAIMED!*

This is a lovely, slubby textured tweed from Zegna. Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, with a single center vent. It appears to have pick stitching on the collar and under the pocket flaps. The basketweave tweed is wonderfully textured, with flecks of gorse, russet, cream and peat throughout. This was made for the very expensive San Francisco store Wilkes Bashford.

This has very natural shoulders, and is in excellent condition except that it has a broken thread at the cuff (shown), and as I discovered when I held it up to the light and looked at it from inside, another broken thread in the back, too. Obviously, neither can be seen when worn, but they are there, and so this jacket is in Very Good condition only--hence

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Length: 30
Shoulder 16 3/4 (no typo--this has very natural shoulders!)

     

*7) 42R Brooks Brothers Half-Canvassed birdseye tweed*

This is a lovely contemporary mid-weight tweed in an understated and unusual birdseye cloth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a center vent and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for a single and barely noticeable (if that) thread break on the left-hand sleeve, as shown.

Asking just *$35, CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 241/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## CMDC

I'm going to be bringing back some things that have been languishing in the stock room.



CMDC said:


> Alden tassel loafers in 11.5 B/D
> Chocolate brown calf
> Slight wear to heels, plenty of life in soles. Uppers in great shape.
> 
> $75 conus


----------



## CMDC

More resurrected trad zombies. Now that fall is upon us, a few sweaters.

Oxxford navy worsted wool suit with faint pinstripe. 2 Button very lightly darted. Pants are flat front and cuffed

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Waist: 40
Inseam: 28

$65 conus




























Aran Island Sweater
Beautiful mixture of dark brown, dark green, and other colors
I'd say this measures in the L range

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 30

$30 conus




























Pringle khaki lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Tagged 46

$25 conus



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Sperry Topsiders, 10.5W*

Offering one pair of classic Sperry Topsiders in tan with beige soles, size 10.5W (wide?). I bought these a couple days ago new and have worn them only once, with socks. I'm not keen on the fit so I want them gone. No photo but they are brand new and without flaws, purchased in a retail store at full price.

USD$35 to my PayPal, which will include shipping to Canada or continental U.S.

Send me a message.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ I've purchased shoes from DD before, and they're always been wonderful--so if you're a 10.5 W I would grab these!


----------



## jt2gt

Still looking to move this great looking Brooks Brothers belt. Size 32 and nice thick stitched leather. You'll be very pleased...nice silver color brass buckle. How about $25 shipped.

Thanks...JT



jt2gt said:


> Brooks Brothers Trad Belt. Navy and Khaki, with some stretch to it. Marked 32 w/silver color buckle. Leather is much nicer than on the lower cost versions from most companies.
> 
> Take it for $30 shipped or make me an offer.


----------



## straw sandals

Drops!



straw sandals said:


> Hi there, fellas,
> 
> Two things to offer the exchange today. First, a 1980's Brooks Brothers fun shirt! It's marked 16.5R, and the collar is true to size. I'm dating it to the 80's based on the label and my memory of Heavy Tweed Jacket's fun shirt post. This shirt is pretty gosh-darn amazing, with teal, purple, and even a bluish-gray neck. It's in great shape, too! Given its age and scarcity, I'm asking $50>$40 shipped (but am open to offers).
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two sport coats from Nick Hilton for Hartz and Co. They're lovely, heavy jackets that would be perfect for fall. One is a dark grey with blue, the other is a brown barleycorn. Both are marked 43R and have identical measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
> Length (BOC): 31
> Lapel: 3.5
> 
> Both jackets are fully canvassed, fully lined, and seem to have horn buttons. They're two button jackets with darts, but we can overlook these details as they're from Nick Hilton, right?
> 
> I apologize for the horrible iPhone photographs. Believe me when I say that they don't do these jackets justice. Take one for $40>$35 or both for $75>$60 shipped.
> 
> Here's a discussion of the label:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?71118-Hilton-1893-label
> 
> Jacket #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color seems to be most accurate here:
> 
> 
> Jacket #2


----------



## CMDC

Oxxford navy pinstripe suit sold.


----------



## godan

PM on Quoddys


----------



## jimskelton1

looking for BB wash and wear green suit pants in 33-36. Thanks


----------



## AncientMadder

jimskelton1 said:


> looking for BB wash and wear green suit pants in 33-36. Thanks


There's an olive BB wash and wear suit at a thrift store near my house. It's a 41 or 42 L, and I think the pants are within that size range, though they have (shallow) pleats.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two Baracuta-style jackets; Sizes 44 and 46/48.*

More from the overstuffed closets of *32rollandroc*k--classic lightweight jackets, perfect for transitioning between Summer and Fall!

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE*: 32's just let me know that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket; I've checked, and there are! These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this! 

Asking just *$22, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*2) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $25, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26


----------



## anonymouz

LL Bean Town and Field Flannel Pants
Charcoal (Dark Gray)
Flap back pockets
worn twice
(https://www.ivy-style.com/making-the-grade-ll-beans-town-field-pant.html)
(https://reviews.llbean.com/1138/IG103916/mens-town-and-field-pants-wool-flannel-reviews/reviews.htm)
$45 shipped CONUS

Measurements:
Waist: 15.5"
Rise: 11.75"
Thigh: 12"
Hem: 8.5"
Inseam: 29" (+1.5" to let out)










LL Bean Hunters Tote, Zip top
Olive, clean inside and out
Size Medium
$16 shipped CONUS


----------



## hookem12387

Someone grab those T&F's. They don't seem to be making them anymore.


----------



## Jovan

Why the hell not? They get great reviews and... GRRRR. I don't get some of these clothing companies anymore.


----------



## CMDC

They are great pants. I have them in gray. I'm kicking myself for not buying them in the olive.


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> Pringle khaki lambswool sweater vest
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged 46
> 
> $25 conus


Do you have a chest measurement?

Some sweaters marked 46" will be sized for a 46 chest, while some of them actually will be 46"' best for a sz42 or 44.


----------



## straw sandals

Further drops. Please take these off my hands! Two Hilton sport jackets for $50 shipped; that's a pretty good deal, right?



straw sandals said:


> Hi there, fellas,
> 
> Two things to offer the exchange today. First, a 1980's Brooks Brothers fun shirt! It's marked 16.5R, and the collar is true to size. I'm dating it to the 80's based on the label and my memory of Heavy Tweed Jacket's fun shirt post. This shirt is pretty gosh-darn amazing, with teal, purple, and even a bluish-gray neck. It's in great shape, too! Given its age and scarcity, I'm asking $50>$40>$25 shipped (but am open to offers).
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two sport coats from Nick Hilton for Hartz and Co. They're lovely, heavy jackets that would be perfect for fall. One is a dark grey with blue, the other is a brown barleycorn. Both are marked 43R and have identical measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2)
> Length (BOC): 31
> Lapel: 3.5
> 
> Both jackets are fully canvassed, fully lined, and seem to have horn buttons. They're two button jackets with darts, but we can overlook these details as they're from Nick Hilton, right?
> 
> I apologize for the horrible iPhone photographs. Believe me when I say that they don't do these jackets justice. Take one for $40>$30 or both for $75>$50 shipped.
> 
> Here's a discussion of the label:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?71118-Hilton-1893-label
> 
> Jacket #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color seems to be most accurate here:
> 
> 
> Jacket #2


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING ITEMS!*



TweedyDon said:


> I've received a large box of trad treasures from *32rollandrock*, for disbursements to desirous trads!
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *3) GRAIL! c. 40 BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack tweed suit, COMPLETE with spare button set and extra fabric swatches! *
> 
> *NB: Please note that the lovely warm colours of this suit are best seen in the clickable thumbnails!*
> 
> This is simply STUNNING! A beautiful half-canvassed 3/2 tweedy sack suit by Southwick, this beauty comes complete with its original spare fabric swatches (just in case they're needed for any future repairs or alterations by your tailor, 10 or 20 years down the road), and a spare set of more conventional suit buttons, picked perfectly to complement this suit, in case you prefer these to the leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that it currently sports.
> 
> This suit is also a classic 3/2 sack--which, given its maker, excellent condition, its extras, its size, and its overall rarity makes it a clear trad Grail--and you have no idea how miffed I am that the trousers are not 3" longer in the inseam....
> 
> As well as being half-canvassed it is half-lined, has a single vent, and a beautiful lapel roll. The cloth is also wonderful--a miniature basketweave with regular and very, very subtle browns, creams, and cornflower blue throughout. The trousers are flat-front, and currently uncuffed.
> 
> This is a beautiful suit, and an absolute steal at *just $85, or offer--and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!--boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+3)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> Waist (measured flat): 18
> Inseam: 29 1/2 (+3 1/4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) c. 40, 42 H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.
> 
> This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm
> 
> asking *just $22, shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) 42R Brooks Brothers Half-Canvassed birdseye tweed*
> 
> This is a lovely contemporary mid-weight tweed in an understated and unusual birdseye cloth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a center vent and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for a single and barely noticeable (if that) thread break on the left-hand sleeve, as shown.
> 
> Asking just *$30, CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 241/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 1/2


----------



## MKC

*A chance to try a Mercer -- navy gingham 16.5-34*

Here's a chance to try out a Mercer at thrift exchange prices. Tagged 16.5-34, it measures 16.25-34. *CLAIMED.*

27 pit to pit
19.5 shoulder
34 long


----------



## MKC

*For bigger trads -- 46L and 46XL sacks*

This is the "I was kidding myself when I thought 46L would fit" selection:

*Brooks Brothers 3-2 sack navy blazer 46XL*

24.5 pit to pit
23.25 waist
20 shoulder
26+2 sleeve
33.75 boc
35 toc
100% wool. Made in USA. Freshly dry-cleaned.
*CLAIMED*












*Southwick 3-2 sack brown-gray houndstooth*

It looks new and has the crispness of a jacket straight off the rack except for a small stain on the lining. (See the last photo; not as noticeable to the naked eye as it appears in the photo - not something you would notice unless you were looking for it.)

No size tag, but measures as 46L
24 pit to pit
23.5 waist
19.5 shoulder
25+3 sleeve
32.25 boc
33.5 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Made in USA. Freshly dry-cleaned.
$45 CONUS












*Glen plaid 2-button sack by Countess Mara 46L*

I don't know much about Countess Mara beyond a little Web research, but it must have been a popular brand at menswear stores here. I see I a lot of it on the thrift racks - almost all 2-button sacks. This one has an especially nice hand. It appears olive-gold from a small distance and has a rust-orange windowpane. (It appears a little wrinkled in the photos but has since been pressed.)

24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
25+2 sleeve
32.5 boc
33.75 toc
55 silk-45 wool. Fully lined, 4 interior pockets. Freshly dry-cleaned.
$40 CONUS












*Corbin patch madras 2-button sack 46*

Summer is ending, yet one more 46 lingers in my closet - a very trad pink, green and blue patch madras in a 2-button sack by Corbin, once a big name in trad. (Corbin used to advertise "natural shoulder trousers.") I'll send it for the cost of shipping a medium flat-rate box. Otherwise, it goes back to Goodwill.

24 pit to pit
23 waits
19.75 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
32 boc
33.25 toc
Made in USA
*CLAIMED*. $10.50 CONUS

(Note faint stains on lower inside lining. In person, they are less visible than in the photos, and of course won't be seen by others.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 36, 38 Beautiful half-canvassed tweed, with wonderful subtly-coloured striping!*

*CLAIMED!*

The tweed of this jacket is beautiful--a wonderful dark grey herringbone interwoven with stripes of lavender, dark orange, and dark green. My pictures really don't do this justice at all--in person, this is a stunningly lovely and subtly colourful tweed.

The jacket itself is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent and classic "football" leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29


----------



## LouB

*BB blue striped shirt*

This is a Makers 16x35 non-OCBD shirt. My untrained eye sees it as pinpoint or broadcloth. Marked 16x35, but the sleeves are closer to a 34 length. Unfortunately, I can't find my tape anywhere to get a decent measurement. Good condition.

$18 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds, cashmere, suits! 3/2 sacks! Savile Row gunchecks! Hilton! Corbin! Most $30, or less!*

*All of these jackets have appeared before, and are now here with significant price cuts, to help find them new homes quickly!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are VERY welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) GRAIL! OFFERS WELCOME! c. 40 BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack tweed suit, COMPLETE with spare button set and extra fabric swatches! *

From 32rollandrock, this is simply STUNNING! A beautiful half-canvassed 3/2 tweedy sack suit by Southwick, this beauty comes complete with its original spare fabric swatches (just in case they're needed for any future repairs or alterations by your tailor, 10 or 20 years down the road), and a spare set of more conventional suit buttons, picked perfectly to complement this suit, in case you prefer these to the leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that it currently sports.

This suit is also a classic 3/2 sack--which, given its maker, excellent condition, its extras, its size, and its overall rarity makes it a clear trad Grail--and you have no idea how miffed I am that the trousers are not 3" longer in the inseam.... 

As well as being half-canvassed it is half-lined, has a single vent, and a beautiful lapel roll. The cloth is also wonderful--a miniature basketweave with regular and very, very subtle browns, creams, and cornflower blue throughout. The trousers are flat-front, and currently uncuffed.

This is a beautiful suit, and an absolute steal at *just $70, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+3)
Length: 32
Shoulder: 18 1/4

Waist (measured flat): 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+3 1/4)










     

*2) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin!*

From 32rollandrock, I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this classic American beauty!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*3) BEAUTIFUL 3/2.5 tweed sack in basketweave; HALF-CANVASSED, HOOK VENT, FULL LEATHER BUTTONS!*

This is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones.made for John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, it's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$30, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










   

*
4) KILGOUR, FRENCH, STANBURY Dark guncheck half-canvassed tweed*

A *gorgeous* half-canvassed jacket this is cut from a lovely dark gunclub check cloth woven in the British Isles, with rich dark brown and dark moss green herringbone with a lovely and subtle blue and russet overcheck. The cloth was woven in the British Isles, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket half-canvassed and fully lined, is a standard two-button front, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA by the Savile Row firm Kilgour, French, & Stanbury for Barney's of New York., and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only tiny flaw is a small mark on the inside of the interior breast pocket, as shown.

*Asking just $30, or lower offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28

*NB: The close-up of the sleeve is the most accurate for colour and pattern.*










       

*5) BEAUTIFUL Dark Charcoal Herringbone tweed with leather buttons and PATCH POCKETS! *

A beautiful half-canvassed tweed in dark charcoal herringbone with the ever desirable patch pockets, this is a classic and versatile wardrobe staple. It's fully lined, and features a single vent and traditional leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$30, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4










   

*6) POSS. UNWORN Loro Piana cashmere Boss jacket in 48R*

From 32rollandrock, this is cut from beautiful Loro Piana cashmere and possibly unworn--the front right pocket is still basted shut, and the jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--this lovely Boss jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front, is subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. Boss jackets don't get much love here for the decent reason that they're terribly overpriced at full retail.... But when they're possibly new, canvassed, cut from LP cashmere, and priced this low, they're a bargain!  This jacket was made in the USA.

Asking just *$40, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 48R and measures:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2










     

*7) BEAUTIFUL CASHMERE, FULLY CANVASSED 1960s vintage Mad Men jacket *

*I'm amazed that this is still here!* 

It's the 1960s, and Miami is in full swing as America's Casablanca, a tropical playground for the cool and shady alike. The Rat Pack are rubbing shoulders with the mob, the CIA are everywhere, covertly working against Castro.... and the cooler and more louche members of the WASP establishment gave up the Hamptons for fun in a less straight-laced sun, with rum instead of gin in their cocktails and the madras wilder and more tropical, but still ready to fade like the pastel paint on the beachfront hotels and the dreams of ani-Castro exiles. And the centerpiece of it all was the fantastic Deauville Hotel, the venue for the second American appearance of the Beatles in 1964.

And what self-respecting 1960s hotel of the stature of the Deauville could fail to offer its clients every service they might possibly need, from procuring exploding cigars ("For Cuban Export Only"), to offering them concerts by the Beatles and the Rat Pack, to outfitting them in the sharpest clothes available, of a quality high enough to rival their own tailors back in Chicago, Boston, and New York? And that's where the Deauville's Slack Bar (what a perfect '60's name!) comes in, ready to outfit you in the coolest, most beautiful clothes money could buy.

And *that's the real, honest backstory to this beautiful cashmere jacket*, utterly permeated with '60's cool combined with some seriously high-quality tailoring-a terrific example of what the Deauville was capable of. Because this jacket was indeed made (in the USA-where else?) for the Deauville's Slack Bar-and right at its heyday in the very early 1960s (pre-1962).

And this jacket is a beauty. Made from 100% cashmere when cashmere was cashmere and not the thin pilling stuff so common today, this jacket is beautifully luxurious with absolutely no pilling at all. Plus, the colours and weave are wonderful--a terrific mix of charcoal, black,and red. And of course it has lovely narrow lapels and wonderful narrow, slanted pocket flaps!

It's also fully canvassed (of course!), and half-lined. It has side vents, and is very subtly darted, despite being a 3/2.5 roll. It is in absolutely excellent condition--a real testament to how long a jacket of this quality can last--although it'll need a dry-clean to freshen it up, as it's been in storage for about two decades. And so no, it doesn't need to be babied--this is a jacket you can wear without worry while sipping your martini on Miami Beach!

Asking just *$35, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for this jacket even without its provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 7/8










      

*8) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$25, or offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*9) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*

From 32rollandrock, this suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

Asking *$18, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## ballmouse

A pair of Allen Edmonds Maxfield in 9D. They were a bit too tight for me because I have a high arch in my foot, so I'm selling them. They are not perfect, but are nice on the exterior with some minor blemishes underneath and inside the shoe (please look at the photos). I'm selling the shoes WITH the shoe trees for $95 including shipping in the continental US.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. International shipping at less than actual cost. First quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB.

Take a $10 discount on the second and any subsequent sweater.

Scottish Cashmere Gray / Charcoal Gray Cardigan. Made in Scotland. Retail. $398. P2P 21.5. Medium. $150.
Scottish Cashmere Aqua Blue V-Neck. Made in Scotland. Retail $348. P2P 22.75. Medium. $145.
BB Country Club Lightweight Scottish Cashmere Navy Blue Crew Neck. Retail $348. Medium $145.





































Scottish Lambswool Charcoal Gray Ribbed Knit Shawl Collar Cardigan. Made in China. P2P 25, L 28. Retail $148. XL. $85.
Scottish Cashmere Light Blue V-Neck. Made in Scotland. Retail $348. P2P 25. XL $145.
Scottish Cashmere Heather Green V-Neck. Made in Scotland. Retail $348. P2P 26. XXL $145.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Shipping*: Prices include US shipping. For international shipping I charge less than actual cost.

*Measurement/Sizes*: In an item description "Tagged 40R" means that the item has been marked as a 40R by Brooks Brothers. "40R" means that is my estimation of the size. Some of these items may have already had some alterations done or may be custom tailored. For those reasons, you should know your measurements and use those to determine whether a jacket will fit.

Items are first quality unless otherwise noted, but labels are marked to prevent return to BB. All items are new

1818 Madison Navy Pinstripe Saxxon Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *36S*. P2P 20.25, Sh 17.5, Sl unfinished, L 29. Pleated pants W 30, L unfinished. $295.***SOLD***


Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3 Roll 2 Dark Olive Wool Suit. Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *36R.* P2P 19.75. Sh 17.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.25. Pleated Pants W30, L unfinished. $250.


Brooks Brothers 346 Dk Olive Jacket. 3 Button, Single Vent. Made in Jordan. 97% Wool, 3% Lycra. Tagged *36R*. P2P 19.75, Sh 17.75, Sl 24, L 31. $65.


Brooks Brothers 346 Dk Olive Jacket. 2 Button, Single Vent. Made in Jordan. 97% Wool, 3% Lycra. Tagged *37R*. P2P 20, Sh 18.25, Sl 23.25, L 31. $65.


1818 Madison Dark Blue Houndstooth Wool Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent. Made in China. Tagged 38S. Measures P2P 20.5, Sh 18, Sl23.25, L 29. Retail$548. This jacket is darker than either photo. $175.


1818 Madison Lt Peach Herringbone Sport Coat. 37% Silk, 33% Linen, 30% Wool. Made in Thailand of Italian fabric. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *38S*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl 23, L29. $175.


Brooks Brothers Houndstooth w Overcheck 36% Wool, 32% Linen, 32% Silk Sport Coat. Retail $598. 2 Button Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *38R*. P2P 20, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30. $175.


Brooks Brothers Country Club Blue w Lt Blue Sport Coat. 70% Wool, 30% Silk. 3 Button, Double Vent. Made in Italy. Retail $648. Tagged *38R*. P2P 20.5, 17.75, Sl 24.5, L 30. $175.


Fabulous Trad Brooks Brothers Saxxon 3 Roll 2 Sack Houndstooth Wool Sport Coat. Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *39R*. P2P 20.75, Sh 18, Sl 23 5/8, L 31. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Saxxon Wool Tan Herringbone w Lt Blue Overcheck. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *40S*. P2P21, Sh 17.75, Sl unfinished, L 29. 


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Tweed Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent, 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40S*. P2P 21.25, Sh 18, Sl 23 5/8, L 29. $175.


1818 Milano Dark Navy w Pinstripe Saxxon Wool Jacket. 2 Button Single Vent. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21.25, Sh 18, Sh unfinished, L 29. Made in USA. $140.


Brooks Brothers Regent Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Double Vented. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40R.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18, Sl 24, L 30.5. $160.


1818 Regent Cotton Navy Blazer. Two Button, Single Vent. made in Thailand. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21, Sh 18, Sl 23.5, L 29.75. $160.


1818 Fitzgerald Navy Blue "Soft Jacket" Unstructured Cotton Blazer. Two Button, Single Vent. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40R.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18, Sl 25.25, L 30.25. $175.


1818 Regent Khaki Cotton Sport Coat. Unstructured. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 23.5, L 29.5. $160.


1818 Madison Tan Herringbone Jacket. 100% Linen. Three Button, Double Vent. Tagged *40R*. P2P 22, Sh 18.75, Sl 23.75, L 30.5. $175.


1818 Madison Navy Wool Pinstripe Suit. Two Button, Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.5. Pleated pants, W34 L unfinished. $295.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Single Vent, Patch Pockets. Beautiful Pearl Buttons. Retail $900. *BB2 (40)*. P2P 21, Sh 17.5, Sh Unfinished, L 28.75. $195.


1818 Fitzgerald Gray Heather Tweed Sport Coat. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Made in Thailand. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *41R.* P2P 22.25, Sh 18, Sl 25.25, L 30.25. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Brown Heather Tweed Sport Coat. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Made in Thailand. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *41R.* P2P 22.5, Sh 18, Sl 24 5/8, L 30.25. $175.***SOLD***


1818 Regent Saxxon Wool Tan Nailhead Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *41L*. P2P 21, Sh 18.5, Sl 25.25, L 32. Flat front pants are W 33, L 33. A really nice suit. $295.


BB Brooksease 100% Wool Charcoal Gray Suit. Made in USA. Staple suit. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 41L. P2P 23, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 32. Pleated pants are W 34 L unfinished. My camera lightens this suit. It is classic charcoal gray. $250.


Golden Fleece Dark Gray Fine Herringbone Wool Jacket. Label is in the pocket but this is definitely GF. Jacket is darker than either photo, just short of charcoal gray. Hand tailored in USA. Fabulous material and workmanship. *42R*. P2P 23, Sh 19.75, Sl 23.25, L 30.25. $125.


BB Black Fleece Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Single Vent, Patch Pockets. Pearl Buttons. Retail $900. *BB3 (42)*. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl unfinished, L 29. $195


1818 Fitzgerald Navy Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged 42L. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl 25.75, L 31. Flat front pants are W36, L unfinished. $295.


1818 Madison Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23.25, Sh 19.5, Sl 25, L 31. Pleated Pants are W38.5, L 32. $295


Golden Fleece Dark Navy Pinstripe Wool Suit. Hand tailored in USA. Fabulous quality of material and workmanship. 3 Roll 2, Single Vent. *43 ML (medium long)*. P2P 23, Sh 19, Sl 24.25, L 31.5. Flat front pants are W 37 L 28.75, but pants have just over 4 inches available to be let out. $295.


NWT Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald black wool single vent two button suit. Made in US of Italian fabric. This appears to be an unaltered 44S, P2P 23, Shoulder 18, Length 29. Pants waist 39, unhemmed and unaltered pants are flat front. $250.


1818 Madison Black Fine Herringbone Wool Jacket. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23.75, Sh 19 3/8, Sl 25, L 31. $125.


1818 Regent Charcoal Gray with Blue Pinstripe Wool Suit. 3 Roll 2.5, double vent, ticket pocket, surgeon's cuffs. Made in USA. There are tailor's chalk marks on the jacket. Tagged 42R, but I think it is custom made and is more like a *44R*. Measures p2p 23, Sh 19.5, Sl23.25, L 30.5. Pleated pants are W38.5, L29.5, with 2.75 inches hemmed under on pants. A steal at $250.


Brooks Brothers Charcoal Gray Rope Stripe Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in Thailand. 98%Wool, 2% Lastol. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23, Sh 19.5, Sl unfinished, L 31. Pleated and Cuffed pants are W 36, L 32. 8 inch drop for you athletic types. $240.


Golden Fleece Madison Navy Pinstripe Saxxon Reserve Wool Suit. Made in USA. One of Brooks Brothers finest suits. Retail $1900. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *44L*. P2P 24, Sh 19.5, Sl unfinished, L 32. Pleated Pants are W37, L unfinished. $350.


1818 Madison Brown w Overcheck Saxxon Wool Sport Coat. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *45R*. P2P 23.5, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L 30.5. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged 45L. P2P 23.25, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 31.75. Flat front pants are W 39, L unfinished. There are some chalk marks on the jacket and pants but it appears that no alterations have been done.
$295.


BB Regent Silk/Linen/Wool Tan with light overcheck Sport Coat. Two button Single Vent. Tagged 46R. P2P 24, Sh 20, Sl 24.75, L 31. $175.


1818 Regent Charcoal Gray Wool Ultrafine Herringbone Suit. This is a staple suit. Made in USA. Two Button Double Vent. Tagged *46R*. P2P 23.5, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.5. Flat front pants are W39, L unfinished. $295.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Linen Navy Blue Sport Coat. BB5 (46R). 3 button, patch pockets, single vent. Measures P2P 23.75, Sh 19, Sl unfinished (buttons come with jacket), L 31. Retail $950. $185.
Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Linen Navy Blue Sport Coat. BB5. 3 button, patch pockets, single vent. Measures P2P 23.75, Sh 19, Sl unfinished (buttons come with jacket), L 31. Retail $950.


----------



## dshell

^ Excellent Steve


----------



## AlanC

^Lots of great stuff, but those cardigans really jump out at me. Someone grab that shawl cardigan!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on paisleys!*

*All remaining ties just $10 each, or offer!*

*I have several beautiful paisley ties to pass on today, in both silk and wool. All are in excellent condition, and perfect for Fall!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*










*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*​
From left to right, in the main picture, with individual pictures above the description and price:

 

1) All silk paisley; beautiful! Made in England for The English Shop of Princeton. $10

 

2) Damon; all wool. A lovely tie, but then I'm partial to wool paisleys! SOLD

 

3) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. All silk. $10

 

4) Another Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton! All silk. SOLD

 

5) XMI 325 series. Italian silk; hand-sewn in the USA. SOLD

 

6) Liberty of London; all wool. Alas, this has a small hole in the front. It can be seen if you're looking for it, but otherwise it's disguised by the pattern. However, given this, this is *FREE* with another tie!

 

7) Alan Royce of Princeton. Hand-sewn; all silk. SOLD


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't pay Tweedy Don's outrageous markups! Buy direct from the wholesaler and SAVE, SAVE, SAVE!!!

First up, a NWT RL v-neck sweater, XL, in a gorgeous and oh-so-soft lambswool. Everyone who sees you in this will stop in their tracks and exclaim "My lord! Where did you get such a fabulous sweater? It looks like it came from Tweedy Don!" Let them think what they will--it can be our little secret. Just SOLD, elsewhere inquire for shipping rate.












Next a BB pinpoint button-down non-iron shirt in blue, 16/33. I have JUST ONE OF THESE NOW, neither shows any sign of having been worn. Tweedy Don would charge $50 per shirt. My price? Just $15 CONUS--or take them both for just ONE IS SOLD!!!!












Here we have a point collar non-iron BB shirt, 15.5/32. This appears to be BB's better-quality shirt, judging from the tag, the extra-soft fabric and the extra-thick buttons. No breast pocket. I shoplifted this shirt from Tweedy Don so I can pass the savings on to you! Just SOLD.












"Here, honey, another package for you from Tweedy Don." "Thanks, dear." "Why don't you ever get me anything from Tweedy Don?" How many times have we all heard that? Well, don't despair, because, unlike Tweedy Don, I have something for everyone, including this gorgeous mohair-and-wool woman's coat! If TD could, he'd turn this treasure into boxer shorts, tweed lover that he is. The fabric (35 percent mohair, 65 percent wool) really is stunning, and there's even a slash hook vent in back so you can be twin-sies with the lady in your life. Slash pockets, raglan sleeves, hidden front buttons, made in Italy. Two very minor flaws, both depicted: An itty, bitty hole in the lining and a tiny moth bite near the under seam on one of the sleeves that is virtually invisible and, in any case, is on the part of the sleeve that's only visible to a person caught in a headlock by the wearer. Measurements are 21.5 P2P, 43.5 length from bottom of collar and 18.5 inches sleeve length as measured from pit to cuff, with another inch possible. TD wouldn't sell this at any price, but it can be yours for the low, low price of just SOLD!!!













Finally, as promised earlier, the madness continues with better shots of cashmere-palooza! I've got your goat with v-necks in navy and forest green, all size large. $15 CONUS, or two for $25. Take that, Tweedy Don!


----------



## MicTester

Ha, ha. Thanks 32, needed the laugh.


----------



## Taken Aback

MKC said:


> *Corbin patch madras 2-button sack 46*
> 
> Summer is ending, yet one more 46 lingers in my closet - a very trad pink, green and blue patch madras in a 2-button sack by Corbin, once a big name in trad. (Corbin used to advertise "natural shoulder trousers.") I'll send it for the cost of shipping a medium flat-rate box. Otherwise, it goes back to Goodwill.
> 
> 24 pit to pit
> 23 waits
> 19.75 shoulder
> 26.5+2 sleeve
> 32 boc
> 33.25 toc
> Made in USA
> *CLAIMED*. $10.50 CONUS
> 
> (Note faint stains on lower inside lining. In person, they are less visible than in the photos, and of course won't be seen by others.)


This just goes to prove that even taking a weekend away from the board can be costly. Kudos to whoever snagged it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The gouging continues!*

*I have more tweeds and jackets coming later today, too....

...these will include an absolute Grail; a beautiful classic herringbone tweed jacket in the VERY BEST Harris Tweed available; that identified as Harris with the special "Tartan Orb and Cross" used for the premium tweed from the looms of Kenneth MacLeod of Shawbost!*

_*Please note that I've introduced a new feature in this post--differential pricing! Details in each post....*_

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Fully-Canvassed 3/2 sack by Corbin, in STUNNING Houndstooth tweed! *

*Claimed!*

Cut from absolutely beautiful tweed in a subtle houndstooth pattern of moss green, dark blue, and peat black on a mid-brown background, this beautiful 3/2 sack is fully canvassed and half-lined. Made by Corbin in the USA for The English Shop of Princeton it has a center vent and is half lined. It has a beautiful lapel roll, and is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole in the lining (as shown; this is a very easy repair for a dry-cleaner tailor, or else you could just ignore it--my preferred course of action!) and some re-stitching on the interior Corbin label (shown).

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
*Shoulder: 19 3/4*
Length: 30 1/2

      

*2) POSS. UNWORN Anglophile tweed, Made in Canada--Elbow patches, ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch!
*
This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in beautifully soft tweed with a lovely drape, and all the details to delight the heart of an Anglophile--elbow patches, side vents, a ticket pocket, a throat latch, and a lovely English cut, with darting and a three-button closure. I should note that the throat latch is ornamental only, but the ticket pocket is fully functional--or, at least, it will be once you've cut the basting, since it's never been opened since new! The tweed of this jacket is a beautiful, rich, complex dark weave, and the jacket is fully lined. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I suspect it's either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed.

Asking just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Price to 32rollandrock:* $2, 522.18. *PLUS* SHIPPING! And please add 85c for delivery confirmation.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

The *5) BEAUTIFUL Dark Charcoal Herringbone tweed with leather buttons and PATCH POCKETS! *has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes. Sz. 8 (fits 9 also).*

*Claimed--by 32rollandrock! Vindication!*

Up for grabs is a pair of LL Bean's iconic Maine Hunting Shoes. These are FAR superior to the current "Bean Boots", and I've just heard from Bean that they are no longer being made. (Although the taller boot version of these shoes will be.) _*And I don't see 32rollandrock offering up iconic trad items that can't be bought new anymore...*_

These are in excellent condition, with minimal wear to the sole and almost no wear at all to the interior.

They are size 8GM, which would work for a size 8 men's shoe with heavy socks, or a size 9 with regular socks.

Given that these fantastic shoes will become increasingly rare, they're a steal at just* claimed!, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Iconic? I'll show you iconic...

A vintage Pendleton wool shirt, absolutely pristine, made in USA, medium. They just don't make them like this anymore, and ones in this condition are getting rare indeed. Color most accurate in the thumbnail picturing the shirt hanging. SOLD Shipping not available to Pennington, NJ until CDC lifts the quarantine.












Show your Scotch spirit with this magnificent tartan driver's cap by Pendleton. Size medium. The visor encased in wool in the front is broken in two at the middle, hard to tell when worn (indeed, it lends a casual air, I think), HENCE just $10 CONUS.












Welcome autumn with this ICONIC LL Bean chamois camp shirt in boys size 18. Check the label--this one is old, but in fantastic shape. Just $15 CONUS













Tired of looking like an extra in a B grade production of Catcher In The Rye? Then show the world your continental side in this spectacular dress shirt by Ermenegildo Zegna! Genuine mother of pearl buttons and a 16.5 neck. The colours are truly rich, with brown stripes separating alternate bands of white and palest salmon, which I have attempted to capture. Don't let this one get away. Just $25 CONUS.


----------



## HalfLegend

I just love these little sale wars between you two. :icon_smile_big: It's nice to see such a competitive and friendly spirit around here.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Shipping not available to Pennington, NJ until CDC lifts the quarantine.


Yes, that was unfortunate.... the pestilence seems to have originated in a large box recently received from Springfield, Illinois.....


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE, PREMIUM HARRIS TWEED!*

*CLAIMED!

*This is NOT your usual run-of-the-mill Harris Tweed jacket! This is made from PREMIUM Harris Tweed from the looms of Kenneth MacLeod, and is identified as a superior Harris by the tartan background to the Harris Tweed Authority's Orb and Cross label.

To be sure, that the tweed for this jacket comes from Kenneth Macleod's mill does not in itself mark it out as being anything special--after all, until they were bought out by Haggas MacLeod's had the bulk of the Harris Tweed market. Most of their tweed was, however, identified as Harris with the usual Orb-and-Cross label of the Harris Tweed Association. _*This*_ jacket is identified as Harris with a special tartan-based HTA label identifying the cloth as being not just Harris Tweed, but Harris Tweed from MacLeod's. In my experience this identifies a premium form of Harris, since every jacket that I've encountered with this special label (perhaps only half a dozen in total) has been cut from cloth that's heavier, more substantial, and with a softer hand than regular Harris tweeds. *And in my honest opinion this is by far and away the best tweed that's available*.

Plus, in addition to being premium MacLeod Harris, this tweed is a wonderful, classic grey-blue herringbone!

Just as the tweed is terrific, so too is the jacket; Made in the USA, half-canvassed, fully lined and with a single center vent. It also features the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that are perfect for tweed. It does have two small watermarks in the lining at the back, but other than these this jacket is in excellent condition.

Given the rarity of the tweed, the classic pattern and colour, and the excellence of this jacket, *this is an absolute steal at Claimed* Especially when you consider that many ordinary Harris Tweeds fetch considerably more than this on eBay, or over on Some Other Forum. *Admittedly, 32 might sell you one cheaper... But I don't see one in any of his listings, do you? And some of us have even offered here tweed from the maverick Harris Tweed Independent Producers, too! But someone hasn't.... I mention no names.*

As always, international inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost, and *OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME*, also!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Donegal Tweed hat/cap.*

*CLAIMED!*

Don't want to wear a cap in some violent red tartan, associating yourself with sheep-worrying, skirt-wearing, haggis-chomping woad-wearers? Then acquire this beautiful Irish tweed cap instead, and become instantly affiliated with the land of green pastoral beauty, poetry, and beautiful red-headed colleens!

Made from Donegal Tweed cloth woven by Mr. P. Barr, of Co. Donegal, Ireland, this is a classic Donegal tweed cap with button-up ear flaps. Made in Ireland for Shandon Headwear, this would be perfect for Fall. It does need a dry clean, and the lining has some small tears, as shown, so this is just in Good/Very Good condition. It's a size 7 (or 57, or size Medium).


----------



## WRMS

32rollandrock said:


> Show your Scotch spirit


Scotch is a drink, Scots are a people, not sure which you mean here. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

WRMS said:


> Scotch is a drink, Scots are a people, not sure which you mean here. :icon_smile_wink:


I hide my Scotch spirit inside me!


----------



## Taken Aback

*Not again...*

vs. ?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have a lovely HT jacket I picked up not so long ago. I just measured, however, and, much to my surprise, it fits me, and so it will not be offered (this happens occasionally). A lovely basketweave, too, with subtle flecks of blue, green, gold and red amid what otherwise appears brown from a distance. Kind of like the sheen of gasoline on any given body of water in New Jersey:


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. International shipping at actual cost. Shipped weight for 1 pair of pants will be about 1 pound 4 ounces. You can calculate shipping to your country on the USPS website. Pants are first quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB.

Want a discount? Take $5 off the second and each subsequent item. Milano pants typically measure .75 to 1 inch larger than tagged size in the waist. The label close up photos will answer many questions. Note that some of the Milanos are made of cotton while others are a cotton/linen blend. Some are lighter weight while others are heavier brushed twill. Now is the time to buy the heavier weight Milanos. I have a very limited supply. The Milanos with horizontal pocket openings are all made of a brushed twill even though the labels do not say it.

If I only list a waist size, the pants are unfinished in length. I am not listing pleated/unpleated on each pair because the question is answered by the photos and in most cases the label. Milanos are never pleated.

All photos are clickable thumbnails.

Tan Regent Nailhead Wool. W30. $85.
Dark Navy Wool w Overcheck. W30 L 30.5, cuffed. $85.
Dark Olive Milano, 30-30. $48.


Black Milano 30-30. $48.***SOLD***
Brown Milano 30-30. $48.***SOLD***
Khaki Milano Advantage 30-29. $48
Khaki Milano Advantage 30-31 $48. (Not pictured)


BB Country Club Khaki Wool. W31. $85***SOLD***.
Brown Milano 31-32. $48***SOLD***.
Green Milano 31-30. $48.
Heathered Brown Wool Milano. W32. $90.***SOLD***


Khaki BB Country Club Chino. W31. $55.
Gray 1818 Madison. W32. $85.


Darker Khaki Milano Advantage Chino. 32-32. $48.
Med. Khaki Milano. 32-32. $48.
Lt. Khaki Milano. 32-32. 448


Gray Heather Milano. W33. $90.
Golden Fleece Charcoal Gray Wool. W33. $95.


Golden Fleece Wool Charcoal Gray W33. $95.***SOLD***
Lt Khaki Milano 33-30. $48.
Navy Milano 33-32. $48.
Navy Milano 33-34. $48.


Black Milano 33-30. $48.
Khaki Milano 33-30. $48.
Lt Khaki Milano 33-30. $48.***SOLD***
Khaki Milano 33-34. $48.


Maroon Hudson 34-30. $38.
Khaki Advantage Milano. 34-31. $48.
Navy Milano 34-30. $48.
Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.


A few special items bought for the Trad Exchange:

Tartan Wool Clark Fun Pants. 34-32. $60.
Subdued Patch Madras Hudson. 34-32. $48.
Bright Country Club Patch Madras. 34-32. $48.


Salmon Milano. 34-32. $48
Heather Brown Wool Milano. W34. $90.


Navy Blue Linen Madison. 34-32. $80.
White Advantage Elliot Chino. 34-34. $38.
Lt Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.
Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.
Lt Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.


Maroon Hudson. 35-30. $38.
Lt Khaki Milano 35-30
Peach Milano 35-30.


Lt Green Milano 35-32. $48.
Lt Khaki Milano 35-30. $48.
Green Milano 35-30. $48.


Navy Supima 34-30 Cuffed. $48.
Navy Wool Golden FleeceMadison. W34. $95.
BB Country Club Charcoal Gray Wool. W34. $85.


Navy Linen Regent. W36. $55.
Charcoal Gray Fitzgerald. W36. $55.
BB Country Club Gray Madison Saxxon Wool. $85.


Pink Milano Cotton 36-30. $48.
Khaki Milano 36-30. $48.
Pink Milano Linen/Cotton. 36-30. $48.
Lt Blue PRL 36-30. $28.


Charcoal Gray Wool Flat Front Pants. W36. $80.
White Pincord Jeans. 36-34. $35.
Pink Milano 36-34. $48.


Maroon Hudson. 36-32. $38.
White Advantage Elliot Chino, some marks from shelf dust. 36-34. $32.
Khaki Elliot. 36-32. $48.


BB Black Fleece Seersucker. BB4 W37. $85.
Black Milano Advantage. 37-32. $48.
Red Milano 37-32.


Heavy Black Wool Pants, Flat Front. W38. $75.
Flat Front Khaki Chinos. 37-32. $48.
1818 Madison Khaki. 38-32. $48


White Pincord Jeans. 38-34. $38.
Blue/White Seersucker 40-32 Cuffed. $52.
Khaki Brushed Twill Elliot 40-32 Cuffed. $48.


Brown Milano 40-34. $48.
Putty Milano 38-30. $48.
Khaki Milano 38-30. $48.


Tobacco Wool Flat Front. 44-unfinished. $95.
Medium Gray Wool Pleated. 44-unf. $95.
1818 Madison Camel Wool Pleated. 44-unf. $95.
Make a deal on all 3.


----------



## Jovan

Sir, this is the exchange thread, not the bragging thread! For that, seek out the latest "[month here] Acquisitions" thread. :icon_smile_big:


32rollandrock said:


> I have a lovely HT jacket I picked up not so long ago. I just measured, however, and, much to my surprise, it fits me, and so it will not be offered (this happens occasionally). A lovely basketweave, too, with subtle flecks of blue, green, gold and red amid what otherwise appears brown from a distance. Kind of like the sheen of gasoline on any given body of water in New Jersey:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Jovan said:


> Sir, this is the exchange thread, not the bragging thread! For that, seek out the latest "[month here] Acquisitions" thread. :icon_smile_big:


I would, but I can't remember when I acquired this. It was hidden behind all the Filson, Press, Burberry and other assorted claptrap that keeps piling up.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> I would, but I can't remember when I acquired this. It was hidden behind all the Filson, Press, Burberry and other assorted claptrap that keeps piling up.


And that's a nice lead-in to note that I actually have some Filson, Press, and Burberry (a wonderful, classic, and recent trenchcoat in 40S) to list soon...


----------



## conductor

Shellapoloza! Hi gents, below is a re-post of a post in the sales thread. I'd also be willing to trade for some shells in a narrower size of 13!

All photos are clickable thumbnails. All shoes are used but vary in condition. Please examine all pictures carefully and ask questions! I accept payment via the paypal personal (NO FEE) payment method. 
Please PM me if you're interested in buying. Thanks, Conductor.

Alden Norwegian split toe in color #8 shell. Aberdeen last. Size 13 C/E, model # 2210, used. 
$150 shipped CONUS


Alden Norwegian split toe in black shell. Aberdeen last. Size 13 C/E, model # 2211, used.
$150 shipped CONUS



Alden straight tip blucher in black shell. Aberdeen last. Size 13 C/E, model # 2161, used.
$150 shipped CONUS


Alden Wingtip in color #8 shell. Tremont last. Size 13 B/D, model # 974, used. 
SOLD


----------



## 32rollandrock

All three of the below garments appear never worn. I ship anywhere, inquire for rate.

A lovely Irish fisherman's sweater in small. Very nice v-neck--not too deep, not too shallow. I can find no stains, runs, tears, frays, smudges, piling or other flaws. $25 CONUS












An Irish cable knit cardigan vest in charcoal. Medium. Check out the buttons--this appears virgin. SOLD












A pair of BB Advantage Chino Hudson in 42x30. Flat front with no cuffs. Pristine, and a steal at just $25 CONUS


----------



## hookem12387

32, do you have p2p's on either of the sweaters? Thanks


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> And that's a nice lead-in to note that I actually have some Filson, Press, and Burberry (a wonderful, classic, and recent trenchcoat in 40S) to list soon...


Will it be today? This is good news and I need to know if I need to keep refreshing the page all evening.


----------



## TweedyDon

MicTester said:


> Will it be today? This is good news and I need to know if I need to keep refreshing the page all evening.


Later this week--possibly tomorrow!


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> Later this week--possibly tomorrow!


Perfect. Have to get my hands on the trench coat.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The cardigan is on hold, the v-neck is 21 inches. You'll not find a nicer one.



hookem12387 said:


> 32, do you have p2p's on either of the sweaters? Thanks


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reductions and updates



32rollandrock said:


> Shirts, shoes and more. Offers welcome.
> 
> First up, an old-school Brooksgate, light-weight OCBD, 15.5x32. Immaculate. $20>>$15 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a BB pinpoint non-iron, 18x36. Immaculate, zero issues, just SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 15.5x34 BB button-down, must-iron. No issues. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 16x32/33 BB button-down non-iron. Zero issues. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lacoste polo shirt, size 7. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedy Don. For actual shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Imperial shell longwings, 9D, with super-thick soles, v-cleats and zero blemishes. $65>>$50 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWOT LL Bean tan bucks in 9D. $35>>$30 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An LL Bean Harris Tweed bucket hat with GoreTex, large. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Orvis sport shirt in XXL. This appears never worn. SOLD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Offering one pair of classic Sperry Topsiders in tan with beige soles, size 10.5W (wide?). I bought these a couple days ago new and have worn them only once, with socks. I'm not keen on the fit so I want them gone. No photo but they are brand new and without flaws, purchased in a retail store at full price.
> 
> USD$35 to my PayPal, which will include shipping to Canada or continental U.S.
> 
> Send me a message.


Shoes still available, now with photos! The box is in the trunk of my car, which is at my mechanic's for a few days, so you'll have to live without a photo of the box (but the shoes will be shipped in it).

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/sperry003.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/sperry001.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts! Lacoste, Madras, McLaughlin of Princeton, and more!*

I have some lovely preppy/Ivy/trad shirts to pass on today, including a lovely madras in a rare pattern from Ralph Lauren, a French Lacoste, J. Mclaughlin, and Land's End.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 
*
OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*1) Sz. M RARE pattern madras from Ralph Lauren. *

This is a lovely shirt, in a rather rare madras with a significant expanse of solid colour. Made in the USA and in excellent condition. Tagged a size M, and measures 22 1/2" across the chest.

*Asking $16, or offer. *

  

*2) Size L Tall (c. 16 1/2) Land's End madras.*

A lovely, classic shirt. In excellent condition.

*Asking $15, or offer*

  

*3) Size L J. McLaughlin seersucker-y shirt.*

A lovely summer shirt from the (frankly way overpriced) preppy Princeton store. Tagged a size L, and measures c. 24 1/2" across the chest, c. 35 1/2 sleeve.

This was insanely expensive at full retail, and not worth what they charged. But it's definitely worth* $16, or offer*! 

  

*The following are from 32rollandrock. PLEASE buy his stuff--therapists for sartorial hoarders don't come cheap! Plus, he owes me money. And I live in Jersey. Need I say more?*

*4) 15.5-32 J. Crew pink OCBD*

Garner more compliments from women than you thought possible! In excellent condition.

*Asking just $15, or offer*

 

*5) Size 45 Lacoste Dress Shirt. *

Designed in France, and Made in France! This is a size 45, and measures 25" across the chest, and has a c. 36" sleeve. It's in excellent condition, and althougth this is used it will arrive in Lacoste packaging.

*Asking just $18, or offer.*

  

*6) Sz L Ralph Lauren "Popover" Madras-style shirt*

This is a pop-over shirt, buttoning half-way down the front. It also has a button at the back of teh collar. In excellent condition.

*Asking just $12, or offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

Price drops!



TweedyDon said:


> I've received a large box of trad treasures from *32rollandrock*, for disbursements to desirous trads!
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *3) GRAIL! c. 40 BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack tweed suit, COMPLETE with spare button set and extra fabric swatches! *
> 
> This is simply STUNNING! A beautiful half-canvassed 3/2 tweedy sack suit by Southwick, this beauty comes complete with its original spare fabric swatches (just in case they're needed for any future repairs or alterations by your tailor, 10 or 20 years down the road), and a spare set of more conventional suit buttons, picked perfectly to complement this suit, in case you prefer these to the leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that it currently sports.
> 
> This suit is also a classic 3/2 sack--which, given its maker, excellent condition, its extras, its size, and its overall rarity makes it a clear trad Grail--and you have no idea how miffed I am that the trousers are not 3" longer in the inseam....
> 
> As well as being half-canvassed it is half-lined, has a single vent, and a beautiful lapel roll. The cloth is also wonderful--a miniature basketweave with regular and very, very subtle browns, creams, and cornflower blue throughout. The trousers are flat-front, and currently uncuffed.
> 
> This is a beautiful suit, and an absolute steal at *just $85, or offer--and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!--boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+3)
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> 
> Waist (measured flat): 18
> Inseam: 29 1/2 (+3 1/4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) c. 40, 42 H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.
> 
> This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm
> 
> asking *just $22, shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) 42R Brooks Brothers Half-Canvassed birdseye tweed*
> 
> This is a lovely contemporary mid-weight tweed in an understated and unusual birdseye cloth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a center vent and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for a single and barely noticeable (if that) thread break on the left-hand sleeve, as shown.
> 
> Asking just *$29, CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 241/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 1/2


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

$12 is a _steal_ for that popover.

Amazed 32's brooksgate ocbd is still here as well, I have a couple brooksgate shirts (including a recent aq. from brozek) and wear them to death.
The fit is like a modern bb slim fit, but with an unlined collar and a nice roll.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *All of these jackets have appeared before, and are now here with significant price cuts, to help find them new homes quickly!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and offers are VERY welcome!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> *
> *2) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin!*
> 
> From 32rollandrock, I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer, for this classic American beauty!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL 3/2.5 tweed sack in basketweave; HALF-CANVASSED, HOOK VENT, FULL LEATHER BUTTONS!*
> 
> This is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones.made for John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, it's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$28, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 4) KILGOUR, FRENCH, STANBURY Dark guncheck half-canvassed tweed*
> 
> A *gorgeous* half-canvassed jacket this is cut from a lovely dark gunclub check cloth woven in the British Isles, with rich dark brown and dark moss green herringbone with a lovely and subtle blue and russet overcheck. The cloth was woven in the British Isles, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket half-canvassed and fully lined, is a standard two-button front, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA by the Savile Row firm Kilgour, French, & Stanbury for Barney's of New York., and is in absolutely excellent condition--the only tiny flaw is a small mark on the inside of the interior breast pocket, as shown.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or lower offer.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 28
> 
> *NB: The close-up of the sleeve is the most accurate for colour and pattern.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) POSS. UNWORN Loro Piana cashmere Boss jacket in 48R*
> 
> From 32rollandrock, this is cut from beautiful Loro Piana cashmere and possibly unworn--the front right pocket is still basted shut, and the jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--this lovely Boss jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front, is subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. Boss jackets don't get much love here for the decent reason that they're terribly overpriced at full retail.... But when they're possibly new, canvassed, cut from LP cashmere, and priced this low, they're a bargain!  This jacket was made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Tagged a 48R and measures:*
> 
> Chest: 26
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 22
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) BEAUTIFUL CASHMERE, FULLY CANVASSED 1960s vintage Mad Men jacket *
> 
> *I'm amazed that this is still here!*
> 
> It's the 1960s, and Miami is in full swing as America's Casablanca, a tropical playground for the cool and shady alike. The Rat Pack are rubbing shoulders with the mob, the CIA are everywhere, covertly working against Castro.... and the cooler and more louche members of the WASP establishment gave up the Hamptons for fun in a less straight-laced sun, with rum instead of gin in their cocktails and the madras wilder and more tropical, but still ready to fade like the pastel paint on the beachfront hotels and the dreams of ani-Castro exiles. And the centerpiece of it all was the fantastic Deauville Hotel, the venue for the second American appearance of the Beatles in 1964.
> 
> And what self-respecting 1960s hotel of the stature of the Deauville could fail to offer its clients every service they might possibly need, from procuring exploding cigars ("For Cuban Export Only"), to offering them concerts by the Beatles and the Rat Pack, to outfitting them in the sharpest clothes available, of a quality high enough to rival their own tailors back in Chicago, Boston, and New York? And that's where the Deauville's Slack Bar (what a perfect '60's name!) comes in, ready to outfit you in the coolest, most beautiful clothes money could buy.
> 
> And *that's the real, honest backstory to this beautiful cashmere jacket*, utterly permeated with '60's cool combined with some seriously high-quality tailoring-a terrific example of what the Deauville was capable of. Because this jacket was indeed made (in the USA-where else?) for the Deauville's Slack Bar-and right at its heyday in the very early 1960s (pre-1962).
> 
> And this jacket is a beauty. Made from 100% cashmere when cashmere was cashmere and not the thin pilling stuff so common today, this jacket is beautifully luxurious with absolutely no pilling at all. Plus, the colours and weave are wonderful--a terrific mix of charcoal, black,and red. And of course it has lovely narrow lapels and wonderful narrow, slanted pocket flaps!
> 
> It's also fully canvassed (of course!), and half-lined. It has side vents, and is very subtly darted, despite being a 3/2.5 roll. It is in absolutely excellent condition--a real testament to how long a jacket of this quality can last--although it'll need a dry-clean to freshen it up, as it's been in storage for about two decades. And so no, it doesn't need to be babied--this is a jacket you can wear without worry while sipping your martini on Miami Beach!
> 
> Asking just *$30, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for this jacket even without its provenance!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 28 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> When I was packing this up to get a shipping quote I turned it inside out, and when I did so I discovered that there were two small tears in the lining; one by the shoulder, and one along the center of the lining. Obviously, these are easy fixes, and won't be seen at all when the jacket is worn, but they are there--I've attached pictures of them below, with a US penny used for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> *8) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking
> 
> just *$22, or offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*
> 
> From 32rollandrock, this suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.
> 
> Asking *$15, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for the kind words. In this case, they really don't make them like this anymore.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> $12 is a _steal_ for that popover.
> 
> Amazed 32's brooksgate ocbd is still here as well, I have a couple brooksgate shirts (including a recent aq. from brozek) and wear them to death.
> The fit is like a modern bb slim fit, but with an unlined collar and a nice roll.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*A LABOR DAY LOSS LEADER!!!!!*

Take this size 38 Alan Paine made-in-England sweater for just SOLD with purchase of any one of my other items, or SOLD CONUS by itself. This is tagged a 38 but seems small--then again, I haven't seen anything south of 42 for many years, so what do I know? it measures 18.5 pit-to-pit, 15.75 inches from pit to cuff (raglan sleeves) and 23 inches long from top of neck to bottom of collar in back. It is in excellent condition, a complete stranger to moths, stains, frays, etc.

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/paine/100_3564.jpg[/IMG

[URL="https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/paine/?action=view&current=100_3565.jpg"][IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/paine/th_100_3565.jpg[/URL]


----------



## CMDC

McGregor Drizzler, like new condition.
Blue
Size XL

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers yellow ocbd
Made in USA
Unlined collar

16.5 x 34

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers red stipe bd
Made in USA
16 x 35

$20 conus


----------



## anonymouz

T&F flannels gone
Tote is still available



anonymouz said:


> LL Bean Town and Field Flannel Pants
> Charcoal (Dark Gray)
> Flap back pockets
> worn twice
> (https://www.ivy-style.com/making-the-grade-ll-beans-town-field-pant.html)
> (https://reviews.llbean.com/1138/IG103916/mens-town-and-field-pants-wool-flannel-reviews/reviews.htm)
> claimed
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 15.5"
> Rise: 11.75"
> Thigh: 12"
> Hem: 8.5"
> Inseam: 29" (+1.5" to let out)
> 
> LL Bean Hunters Tote, Zip top
> Olive, clean inside and out
> Size Medium
> $16 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

The 1960s Mad Men cashmere jacket has now been claimed, as has the 48R Boss in LP cloth.


----------



## CMDC

Drizzler and BB yellow ocbd sold. Thanks much guys.


----------



## CMDC

With it being hurricane/tropical storm season, you best have a solid, reliable raincoat. Further Drop...

An absolutely perfect Aquascutum raincoat. Tagged 46R. It does not have the zip in lining but everything else is in order and shows little to no sign of wear.

Made in England

Pit to Pit: 27
Length: 45
Sleeve: 34.5 (measured from center of neck)

$60 conus












































[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Orvis G-9/Harrington
Tagged size: L (25" P2P)
Classically styled, excellent condition.

Yours for $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*SOLD* Polo RL cotton trousers embroidered with game birds
Tagged size: 38L (measures to 38 x 34)

Yours for $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img143.imageshack.us/i/img5370ei.jpg/ 

A few things remaining from the last listing.



AlanC said:


> *Ralph Lauren Purple Label* glen plaid shirt
> Size: L
> Made in Italy -- Brushed cotton
> Retail: ~$400
> Your price: $75
> 
> 
> 
> *Filson* work trousers
> Tagged size: 36 (measures to 35 x 33)
> Solid shape, however these are pre-worn and broken in.
> Your price: $30
> 
> 
> 
> *Cole Haan* braces
> There is some stretching on the elastic near the back tabs, still perfectly serviceable.
> $13 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> *John Comfort* tie
> Made in England
> 3" wide
> $13 delivered CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*AE Devonshire loafers, 11C. Just $20 CONUS, or offer!*

A terrific pair of classic trad. loafers, these are in excellent condition, with very minimal wear to soles and footbed, and only very minor creasing to the uppers.

Asking just *CLAIMED!*


----------



## andcounting

Updates



andcounting said:


> Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.
> 
> Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA
> 
> 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> 45 > 42 > 40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 shipped.
> 
> Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).
> 
> Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> 48 > 45 > 40 > 38 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few ties.
> 
> Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*
> 
> Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*
> 
> Tie - J Crew
> 
> *12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
> 80 > 78 > 70 shipped.*
> 
> Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.
> 
> Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside).
> *80>75 shipped.*
> 
> Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.
> 
> Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120 SHIPPED!*


----------



## CMDC

2 Brooks Brothers suit offerings tonight. Both in great condition; no issues.

BB 2 button seersucker suit--the fabric is less "rumply" than seersucker but is cotton and the same weight. Will be great for warmer climes especially. Khaki w/brown and navy check. Darted. Jacket could easily be worn as odd jacket also. Trousers are forward pleated and cuffed.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25

Trousers 36 x 31.5

$50 conus




























BB 3/2 sack suit. The color is an interesting mix of charcoal and dark chocolate brown. Pinstriped w/alternating burgundy and navy stripe. Trousers flat front and cuffed.

Tagged 38R

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23

Trousers 34 x 28

$50 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

The Vineyard Vines tie has now been claimed--thank you! The Devonshire loafers are also claimed, pending payment.


----------



## DFPyne

Last Taste of Summer & First Taste of Winter

1. Medium BCC Country Club Yellow Polo
[$25 Shipped]



2. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$25 Shipped]


3. Medium Ivy Crew White Polo 
[$25 Shipped] 
 


4. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$40 Shipped] 


5. J. Crew Medium Pea Coat
[$100 Shipped] 



6. 42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$70 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff 

























Feel free to PM with offers. I will give discounts on multiple items.

Sold:
- 15-3 Brooks Brother Pink Unlined Oxford Shirt
- 15-3 Brooks Brothers Discontinued Peach Unlined Oxford Shirt


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brown Suede Horsebit Loafers
I can faintly make out that these are "Kent" brand and made in Italy
They're tagged "44" but they're far too tight for my US 11D foot
I'd estimate the size to be around 9 or 9.5 (this was based on holding them up to a pair of 9.5d florsheims)

asking $60 shipped conus or offer

Oxxford Summer Jacket
no fabric content but seems like a silk, linen wool blend
tagged a size 40
2 button, center vent, 1/4 lined
cool tan and blue with redish and oragnge lines houndstooth check
a small tear on the inside of the vent, not visible while wearing the coat

chest 21.75-22"
shoulder,, 18.75-19"
sleeves, 24"
bottom collar to hem, 31. 5/8"

$60 or offer

drops on these


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> (price drop)
> Brooks Brothers summer jacket
> nice silk/linen blend, no fabric tag though
> all the trady details, 3/2 sack, center vent, fully lined
> nice very, very slubby blend with a greenish tint to it and an orange check
> I'm thinking this is a 38, as that's about what I am and it fits me well.
> 21" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30.5" bottom collar to hem
> 
> asking $55 shipped or offer
> 
> Older Lands End Charter Collection Blazer
> 3/2 sack
> 1/4 lined, center vent, patch lower pockets, very trady
> American made, no fabric content, lighter weight, probably a blend
> fits like a 38R
> chest, 20 5/8"
> shoulders 17"
> sleeves 24 1/2"
> 30 1/8" bottom collar to hem
> 
> $20 shipped/ offer


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops*

*H. Freeman and Sons Navy Sack Blazer ~ 42

*Please note, this blazer is missing its buttons. 3/2 sack cut, two lower patch pockets, fully lined.
19" shoulders
22.5" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
31.5" length
   
*Asking $20 > $15

Christopher LTD Navy Sack Blazer* *~42*
Please note, this blazer is missing its buttons. 3/2 sack cut, two lower patch pockets. From a now-defunct Cincinnati trad clothier.
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31.25 length BOC
   
*Claimed pending payment...

Lands End Patch Madras SS shirt - Large*
Made in India, size large, buttondown collar, no flaws.
24" pit to pit
19.5" shoulders
30" length BOC
 
*Asking $15 > $11*

*Ralph Lauren Polo SS shirt - small*
Marked size small, medium blue, red horse. Moderately worn-in, no other flaws.
20" pit to pit
18" shoulders
24/25" BOC to front/back hem
 
*Asking $12 > $9*

*Two vintage Brooks Brothers blue OCBD's. 16x35"*
These shirts are marked 16x36, but both measure to 16x35. One made in USA, the other Jamaica. Unlined collars, no apparent flaws. 
  
*Asking $15 each or $26 for both.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Americana!*

From the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock..... Classic Americana! Wool shirts, all of them sturdy enough to be worn as jackets--in fact, I suspect that the cream and black one by Farwest is intended for use as outerwear.

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Chopper shirt by Farwest of Seattle. *

Union-made in the USA, this fantastic shirt is styled after Filson's Double Mackinaw--and packs a similar punch, being just as weighty, sturdy, and warm as that iconic garment. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly all wool. The shoulders are covered by a double layer of cloth at both the front and back, and the pockets are fully functional.

There are two very small moth nibbles on one sleeve, as shown, but otherwise this is in excellent condition!

*Asking CLAIMED!

Measurements:

(NB: This is thick, heavy wool, so please take this into account when looking at the measurements. This is clearly a Small!)*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 26

   

*2) LL Bean Buffalo Plaid wool-rich shirt
*
An American classic! Size M, 15-15.5, this is 85/15 wool/nylon. It's in excellent condition, and was made in the USA.

*Asking just $25 CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*3) Amona Mills Buffalo Shirt
*
Another terrific shirt! This is in excellent condition, and is all wool. It's a very thick, heavy, warm shirt/jacket. Classically American, and Made in Iowa!

*Asking $35 shipped in CONUS, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4


----------



## zbix

*In time for fall*

Have some great tweeds if you're about a 42L

1) BB Grey Herringbone Sack Tweed 42L - $50

22" P2P | 24.5" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32.5" Length

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img7860f.jpg/https://img855.imageshack.us/i/img7856t.jpg/

2) BB Brown Herringbone Sack Tweed ~42L - $50

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 19" Shoulder | 32.25" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/bbtweedsc5.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/bbtweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/200/bbtweedsc2.jpg/

3) Corbin Slate/Blue/Grey Herringbone Sack Tweed ~42L - $45

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/corbintweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/corbintweedsc4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/corbintweedsc2.jpg/

4) H. Freeman Sons Brown Windowpane Sack Tweed ~42ML - $50

22" P2P | 24.5" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 31" Length

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img7872s.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img7877c.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img7874m.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img7873e.jpg/

5) Wool Corbin Trousers - $28

20" Waist | 29" Inseam | 40" Outseam

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/corbinpants1.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/corbinpants2.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/corbinpants4.jpg/

6) Southwick Sack Suit ~39 (marked 41R) - $60

21" P2P | 23.75" Sleeve | 17.5" Shoulder | 30.5" Length
17" Waist | 28" Inseam | 2" Cuff | 1.5" on inside in addition to cuff.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/southwicksacksuit6.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/southwicksacksuit9.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/southwicksacksuit5.jpg/

7) Barrie LTD Brown Tassel Loafers 11 E - Possibly made by Alden - $40
Good condition. The right sole has more wear than the left, 
and the heels probably need to be replaced soon

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/img7825p.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img7824t.jpg/https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img7886w.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. I am happy to ship internationally, and I will pick up some of the cost. All photos are clickable thumbs. All shirts are first quality (unless otherwise noted) with a mark on the label to prevent return to BB.

I am using a different format on this thread. I am only posting a shirt once, but listing each size which I have in that shirt. So just because the label I posted in the close up is a BB0 it doesn't mean that I don't have it in the other sizes I have listed.

Want a discount? Take $5 off the second and each subsequent shirt.

Black Fleece Sizing: Brooks Brothers Size Chart

Navy/White Micro Houndstooth Spread Collar. BB00. $60.***SOLD***
White/Navy Double Check Cotton Buttondown. BB0. $55.
Navy/White Micro Houndstooth Buttondown Collar. BB3. $60.


Green OBCD. BB1. $65.***SOLD***
Gray OCBD. BB1. $65.***SOLD***
White Pinpoint OCBD. BB1***SOLD***. $65.


White Short Sleeve OCBD, Big BF. soldBB0, BB2. $60
White Linen w Taupe Checks. BB0, BB3, BB5. $55
Blue/White Gingham Buttondown. BB0, BB3. $60


Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD. soldBB0. $60
White w Blue Tattersall OCBD. BB0. $60


Dark Blue LS Safari Shirt. BB1. $60
Pink w White Stripes OCBD. BB1, BB2, soldBB3. $60
White OCBD. BB2.***SOLD***
White w Blue Microcheck. BB2. $60


White w Earthtone Checks OCBD. BB1, BB3, BB5. $60
Blue OCBD. BB3.


White Linen w Red/Blue Checks. BB0, soldBB4. $55
Pink w White Stripes and Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB1. $60


Tan White Tartan OCBD. BB2. $60.
Tan White Big Block OCBD. BB2. $60.


Pink FC End on End. BB2. $55.
Blue FC End on End. BB2. $55.
Blue w White Stripe FC End on End. BB2. $55.


Blue SS OCBD. BB2. $55.
Tan Tartan 3 Color SS OCBD. BB2. $55.
Tan Gingham SS BD. BB2. $55.
Darker Gingham SS BD. BB2. $55.


Blue Oxford Cloth. BB4.***SOLD***
Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB4. $55
Blue w White Stripes OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB5. $55


White Club Collar Oxford Cloth. BB5. $65.
Gray OCBD w Red/White/Blue Grosgrain at bottom of side seams. BB0sold, BB4sold. $70.
Blue OCBD w FC and Contrast Cuff/Collar. BB3. $60***SOLD***


White LS Thom Browne OCBD. TB1. $80.
Pink LS Thom Browne OCBD. TB1. $80.***SOLD***
Blue University Stripe SS OCBD TB0. $80.***SOLD


White Thom Browne OCBD. TB4, 16-34, P2P 22, Sh 18.75, L 32. This shirt has two small black stains which can probably be removed with some effort. The stain which is on the body of the shirt is covered by the collar when worn. $45>>$40


----------



## MDunle3199

*J. Press Sport Coat*

J. Press 3/2 sack sportcoat. Made in USA. Asking SOLD shipped CONUS







Measurements are

Chest 44
Sleeve 25
Length 31


----------



## MDunle3199

*Green Harris Tweed for Orvis 42S - 3B Undarted*

Green Harris Tweed for Orvis. Made in USA. 3B Undarted single vent. Dual inside pockets (one zip). Measurements below. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.

Chest 44
Armpit 18.5
Sleeve 23
Length 31


----------



## MDunle3199

*BB346 Harris Tweed 42S*

BB 346 Harris Tweed - Very Recent. Sized 42S. imported (Just like BB would say) Asking $40 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

MDunle3199 said:


> J. Press 3/2 sack sportcoat. Made in USA. Asking $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are
> 
> Chest 44
> Sleeve 25
> Length 31


Grail.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have some lovely preppy/Ivy/trad shirts to pass on today, including a lovely madras in a rare pattern from Ralph Lauren, a French Lacoste, J. Mclaughlin, and Land's End.
> 
> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> *
> OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *1) Sz. M RARE pattern madras from Ralph Lauren. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Size L Tall (c. 16 1/2) Land's End madras.*
> 
> A lovely, classic shirt. In excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $15, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Size L J. McLaughlin seersucker-y shirt.*
> 
> A lovely summer shirt from the (frankly way overpriced) preppy Princeton store. Tagged a size L, and measures c. 24 1/2" across the chest, c. 35 1/2 sleeve.
> 
> This was insanely expensive at full retail, and not worth what they charged. But it's definitely worth* $14, or offer*!
> 
> 
> 
> *The following are from 32rollandrock. PLEASE buy his stuff--therapists for sartorial hoarders don't come cheap! Plus, he owes me money. And I live in Jersey. Need I say more?*
> 
> *4) 15.5-32 J. Crew pink OCBD*
> 
> Garner more compliments from women than you thought possible! In excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $14, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Size 45 Lacoste Dress Shirt. *
> 
> Designed in France, and Made in France! This is a size 45, and measures 25" across the chest, and has a c. 36" sleeve. It's in excellent condition, and althougth this is used it will arrive in Lacoste packaging.
> 
> *Asking just $16, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Sz L Ralph Lauren "Popover" Madras-style shirt*
> 
> Claimed!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*
Florsheim Imperial Black Longwings 9D*
V-Cleat - soles and heels are moderately worn, but leather uppers are in fantastic condition.









Asking *$65* shipped


----------



## tonylumpkin

Near new Viyella for Eljo's. The size is medium. Open the thumbnail, as it shows the colors best. Asking $35 shipped east of the Mississippi, $38 to the west.


----------



## inq89

J. Press 3/2 roll Navy Blazer with Gold Buttons. Size 42R

Measurements:
p2p (stretched out fabric) 22.75"
shoulder 18.75"
sleeve 25.5"
length (from bottom of collar) 30.75"

There is a minor defect at the top of the jacket.

CONUS and Paypal please. *$75 or best offer.*

(Pics came out big...drag and drop to see whole pic)


----------



## ArtVandalay

*FINAL DROP*

Asking $8 or offer on these. If no takers, I'll donate them this weekend.



ArtVandalay said:


> *Lands End Blue Chinos 36 x 29*
> Uncuffed, flat front, no visible flaws
> 
> *Asking $10*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers "Special Order" yellow must-iron OCBD*
No visible flaws
24" pit to pit
34" sleeves
16.5" neck

*$20 > $18 > $16> $14 > $12 > $10 > now $6*

*Ties 
*








https://s908.photobucket.com/albums...s/?action=view&current=2011JuneClothes038.jpghttps://s908.photobucket.com/albums...s/?action=view&current=2011JuneClothes039.jpghttps://s908.photobucket.com/albums...s/?action=view&current=2011JuneClothes040.jpghttps://s908.photobucket.com/albums...s/?action=view&current=2011JuneClothes041.jpg
Ralph Lauren Polo Silk 3.5" - *$5
*Brooks Makers Silk 3.25" GONE
Paul Stuart 3.25" GONE
J. Press Wool 3.25" GONE

*Ties * 








https://s908.photobucket.com/albums...s/?action=view&current=2011JuneClothes010.jpg
Pendleton Wool 3.25" *GONE*Schreter Cardinals Emblematic Poly 3" *$5
*Lands End Silk Knit 2.5" GONE

*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Poplin Sack*









The last photo most accurately shows the jacket's color. Sort of a greyish-olive.
Jacket overall is in excellent condition...there is slight memory behind the rolled button.
Marked as a 43 long, but measures slightly differently...
22 ptp
18 shoulders
24.5 sleeves +1.5"
31.75 BOC

*asking $40 > $35 > $30 > $26 > $22 > $20 > $18 > $15*

*Brooks Brothers Brooksease Suit*
*-Two button front*
*-Flat front, cuffed trousers*
*-Charcoal pinstriped*
*-Great shape, no visible flaws* 
*







*
*  *
*Jacket is marked 42L*
*19.5" shoulders*
*24" sleeves +1" to let out*
*22" pit to pit*
*32.5 BOC*

*Trousers are 36" waist 30" inseam with 2" cuffs*

*Asking $50 > $45 > $40 > $35 > **$30* > *$25**
*OFFERS WELCOME ON ALL ITEMS


----------



## TweedyDon

The Kilgour, French, Stanbury tweed has now been claimed.


----------



## CMDC

*These are still here...drops*



CMDC said:


> JPress charcoal worsted wool 3/2 sack suit. Trad staple here.
> Virtually no wear, if any.
> Tagged 42L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 32.5
> 
> Trousers flat front, cuffed: 36x30. 1.75 inch cuffs plus 1 inch underneath.
> 
> $58 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford sport coat. I recently bought this off ebay but it's just too big for me through the shoulders. Just want to get my initial investment back. This is a sample, as the tag indicates, but there is no indication that this is of any lesser quality, except for the cheapo buttons that you'll want to replace. A beautiful jacket all around. 2 button, darted. Single vent. Excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Blue ocbd. Unlined collar. Excellent condition.
> 15x34
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green and blue surcingle belt.
> Measures 36" from end to end (buckle not included). For reference, I wear a 32" waist and it's short for me. If you're a 30 waist or smaller, this should be perfect.
> 
> $10 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

That Press sack suit would be mine if the trousers were a little longer. Makes me sad. Great price.


----------



## CMDC

These are still kicking around in the back of the stock room. Further reductions.

Gitman Brothers short sleeve sport shirt
Size M

$15 conus



















Gitman Brothers short sleeve sport shirt
Size M

$15 conus



















Brooks Brothers gray candystripe pinpoint bd
15x35

$15 conus



















Orvis long sleeve sport shirt

Size XL

$15 conus



















Samuelsohn khaki wool trousers
Light weight wool, definitely appropriate for warmer weather
Reverse pleat, cuffed

38x30

$22 conus




























Polo RL navy blue flannel trousers
Wool w/nylon. Heavier weight. Will be great for colder weather
Flat front; no cuff
36x32

$18 conus


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

I know this never works, but there are thirteen white JAB Traveler pinpoint dress shirts in 16x35 at GW, all in a row. Slight spread collar. If you go through white shirts like I do in hot weather and this is your size, a good time to stock up. If you want some, let me know. I need firm answers, not maybes. Price is $10 for the first shirt, $6 per shirt thereafter.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I have a Brooks Brothers Wool/Camelhair Polo Overcoat in size 43L that I'm probably going to put on the exchange soon. Double breasted, belted in back, with a hook vent. Please let me know if there is any preliminary interested.


----------



## hardline_42

*NWOT Bill's Khakis *
M3 Flat Front Reds
Size 32x38.25 (unhemmed)
Only tried them on a few times but I think I'm starting to move towards the M2 as my fit of choice. Asking $40:











Price Drops



hardline_42 said:


> I'm looking to trade the following items for other trad items in my size (shoes: 8.5D/blazers,sportcoats,suits: 38S/ pants: 32W/ shirts: 15.5x32). I suppose, I could take money for them as well. All prices include CONUS shipping. Shoe trees/hangers not included.
> 
> First up:
> 
> *SAS Handsewn Loafers 8M*
> Made in USA by San Antonio Shoes. Uppers are in excellent condition. Original soles and heels. Size 8. Sole could use some edge dressing. * $25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Blue Blazer*
> The trad staple in navy hopsack made in USA by Brooks Brothers Makers.
> 3/2 sack
> 3 patch pockets
> 2 button sleeves
> single vent
> half-lined
> full canvassed
> _Length (from bot. of collar):_ 32"
> _Pit to pit:_ 21.25"
> _Sleeve:_ 26"
> I'd really prefer to trade for the same or similar in 38S. *$40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few minor blemishes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leatherman Ltd. Ribbon Belt size 42
> **SOLD*


----------



## ArtVandalay

PM sent on that Brooks Blazer


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, someone has to be first: Some hardcore winter items. Get 'em before the flip side of global warming hits.

First, a pair of NOS Lacrosse Outdoorsman winter boots, with super-thick wool felt liners. These are some serious eight eyelet boots, with thick, oiled leather and made in USA. These are, apparently, legendary with the ice fishing set. If they fit me, I would give serious consideration to ditching my beloved Sorels. Size 9. $75 CONUS.












Speaking of Sorels, here's a pair in size 10. These aren't the farmed-out-to-some-tropical-sweatshop Sorels, they are made in Canada, where it really snows, and they have very little wear--check thumbnails of soles. The uppers are suede. There is an insignificant thread pull (pictured) that can be easily, and inexpensively, repaired if you desire, but in no way detracts from the functionality of these boots. $50 CONUS.












Man cannot live by boot alone when the mercury plummets, which is why God invented shetland. This argyle sweater by Brooks Brothers is thick, thick, thick. Tagged a medium, it measures 23.25 inches pit-to-pit (remember, this is _thick_ wool), 21.25 sleeve length from top of shoulder seam to top of cuff and 24.25 inches from top of collar in back to hem. SOLD












OK, maybe you're not ready for the coldest winter on record. Maybe you just don't want to be ready. Maybe you're still living the life of a carefree grasshopper while all the ants around you cast wary eyes skyward. That's OK. Here's a lovely fall Scottish cardigan sweater vest that screams "I'm a cool guy/grasshopper!" No tagged size, but measurements are 20 inches pit-to-pit and 26.75 inches in length. Superb condition, no issues. Just $25 CONUS


----------



## DFPyne

Last Taste of Summer & First Taste of Winter DROPS

1. Medium BCC Country Club Yellow Polo
[$20 Shipped]



2. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$20 Shipped]


3. Medium Ivy Crew White Polo 
[$20 Shipped] 
 


4. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$35 Shipped] 


5. J. Crew Medium Pea Coat
[$90 Shipped] 



6. 42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$65 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff 

























Feel free to PM with offers. I will give discounts on multiple items.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $30/$33*



tonylumpkin said:


> Near new Viyella for Eljo's. The size is medium. Open the thumbnail, as it shows the colors best. Asking $35 shipped east of the Mississippi, $38 to the west.


----------



## SconnieTrad

32rollandrock said:


> OK, someone has to be first: Some hardcore winter items. Get 'em before the flip side of global warming hits.
> 
> First, a pair of NOS Lacrosse Outdoorsman winter boots, with super-thick wool felt liners. These are some serious eight eyelet boots, with thick, oiled leather and made in USA. These are, apparently, legendary with the ice fishing set. If they fit me, I would give serious consideration to ditching my beloved Sorels. Size 9. $75 CONUS.


I have a pair of LaCrosse Ice Kings that I wear for ice fishing, and I can vouch that LaCrosse makes outstanding boots for serious cold weather.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Florsheim Imperial Black Longwings 9D*
V-Cleat - soles and heels are moderately worn, but leather uppers are in fantastic condition.









Asking *$65* > *$60* shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets, from myself and 32rollandrock!*

*PRICE DROPS!*


*Please note I'll be listing a LOT of things in the next few days, both from myself and from 32rollandrock--including some beautiful rarities! *​
As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Hand-tailored, Half-canvassed Gun Club Check Tweed by Tom James. c. 44L. *

*CLAIMED!*

Absolutely perfect for Fall, this lovely half-canvassed tweed is cut from a classic Gun Club Check cloth. It's fully lined, and has a center vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and features hand-tailoring.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4

    

*2) POSS. UNWORN Anglophile tweed, Made in Canada--Elbow patches, ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch! c. 44R. *

This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in beautifully soft tweed with a lovely drape, and all the details to delight the heart of an Anglophile--elbow patches, side vents, a ticket pocket, a throat latch, and a lovely English cut, with darting and a three-button closure. I should note that the throat latch is ornamental only, but the ticket pocket is fully functional--or, at least, it will be once you've cut the basting, since it's never been opened since new! The tweed of this jacket is a beautiful, rich, complex dark weave, and the jacket is fully lined. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I suspect it's either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed.

Asking just *$30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










     

*3) c. 42, 44 WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin; Canvassed, and Made in the USA! *

I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer, shipped in CONUS for this classic American beauty!* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*4) c. 40, 42 H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.

This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm

asking *just $18, shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 17 1/2










     

*5) 42R Brooks Brothers Half-Canvassed birdseye tweed*

This is a lovely contemporary mid-weight tweed in an understated and unusual birdseye cloth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a center vent and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for a single and barely noticeable (if that) thread break on the left-hand sleeve, as shown.

Asking just *$28, CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 241/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2










     

*6) GRAIL! MASSIVE DROP! c. 40 BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack tweed suit, COMPLETE with spare button set and extra fabric swatches! *

*CLAIMED! *

*7) c. 42, 44 BEAUTIFUL 3/2.5 tweed sack in basketweave; HALF-CANVASSED, HOOK VENT, FULL LEATHER BUTTONS!*

This is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones.made for John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, it's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

These are still available, too--and they need new homes fast, hence the suit's being free and the very low price on the Hilton!

*1) BEAUTIFUL Hilton silk blend jacket Canvassed*

This is an absolutely beautiful contemporary summer jacket! From Hilton, the sole remaining survivor of Princeton's Big Four menswear shops (the others being Ballot, Langrock, and The English Shop), this jacket is a beautiful golden wheat with a very subtle cornflower and rust overcheck, and a lovely texture--the close-ups are the closest that I come to capturing what it looks like! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. There's no fabric content, but it's clearly a silk blend, either with wool or (more likely) linen. It was Union made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition except for a small thread break on one arm (almost unnoticeable because of the texture of the weave), and some minor pen marks on the lining by the primary interior pocket. Because of these flaws, I'm asking

just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










     

*2) Bacrach mini-houndstooth suit Canvassed*

This suit is probably a three season suit, with the excluded season being winter, rather than summer! It's a mini-houndstooth with full lining, single vent, and half-canvassing. The trousers are pleated, as shown, and the suit itself is a standard two-button darted. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition with the exception of a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown--this is hardly noticeable and in any case is an easy fix.

*This is FREE--just send me $12 to cover shipping in CONUS!*

*Tagged a 40 33R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+ 1 1/4 cuff)


----------



## oldominion

Haggarts of Aberfeldy tweed winter coat, size 44. Sadly, too large for me by a smidge.

Gorgeous winter coat with green corduroy collar. The same corduroy is used as piping around the cuffs and across the breast pocket. Nice buttons. Fully lined and quite honestly the warmest coat I own.

I've tried to include a close-up of the tweed but as this is my first post on the Exchange I fear I may lack the photo and other experience to fully illustrate what a fine tweed it is. A subtle blue line runs through...Bought new 1.5 years ago, worn ten times max, would love to get $175 but will happily entertain all offers.

I've got other photos. Please pm if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More delights from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock!*

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*Help 32 feed his various disgraceful and expensive habits!*_

*1) BEAUTIFUL & POSS. UNWORN 42R Harris Tweed in Houndstooth with russet overcheck. 
*
This is an absolutely wonderful jacket, and I'm seriously envious of you if it's your size. Cut from a beautiful and complex houndstooth in earth-toned Harris Tweed with a russet overcheck, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. I believe that it is also unworn, since the two front pockets are still basted shut, and the background to the Harris label is a pristine white. This jacket was Made in the USA, is lined in bemberg, and has a center vent. Obviously, it's in superb condition.

Asking *$45 shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4










     

*2) Fully canvassed HARRIS TWEED with patch pockets*

*Claimed!*

*3) GORGEOUS CASHMERE Mad Men 3/2 jacket in lovely muted glen plaid! Fully canvassed! 
*
Another beautiful jacket, this time in thick, luxurious cashmere--NOT the thin, pilling stuff that's so common today. My pictures relaly don't do the beauty and complexity of the cloth justice, so it's new owner will be pleasantly surprised. As befits the cloth from which it is cut this jacket is fully canvassed, and half-lined, with a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and has wonderfully narrow, Mad men style lapels... not surprisingly, as this jacket dates from that period. But this is no vintage piece to be babied; it's in absolutely excellent condition (although it could do with a trip to the dry-cleaner, just to freshen it up), and should be worn and enjoyed.

Oh yes--the lapel is also cut in the tradly 3/2 configuration, even though this jacket is not a sack, but is subtly darted. This really is a superb find, and is a steal as I'm

*Asking just $55, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4










    

*4) Lovely HARRIS TWEED; half-canvassed with leather buttons.*

Another lovely Harris Tweed, this is a complex weave that subtly combines vertical bars of herringbone and basketweave, together with the classic Harris striping of rose pink, morningsky blue, and dark tan. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It also features the classic Harris Tweed leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, shipped in CONUS, or lower offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4










   

*5) 40S 1965 Trad 3-button sack with patch pockets. Half-canvassed and In Excellent condition.*

This is a terrific jacket! Finished on the 25th October, 1965, this is a classic and increasingly rare trad three-button jacket, which boasts patch pockets and the tradly two-button cuff. It's a lovely earthy shade of brown--my pictures don't do it justice at all--and is half-canvassed with a half-lining. It was originally sold at a men's clothiers in Shreveport, Louisiana.... so think of the history that this jacket must have lived through! This was Made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition, although it could use a brief dry-clean to freshen it up--although you'd do this anyway, wouldn't you?

This jacket is a steal at *just $40 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 40S, with measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4










   

*6) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend. *

The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.

Asking just *$28 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost. 
*
Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## 32rollandrock

_*Help 32 feed his various disgraceful and expensive habits!

*_Will trade tweed for Oxycodone.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Any takers for $50?*

Drop.


ArtVandalay said:


> *Florsheim Imperial Black Longwings 9D*
> V-Cleat - soles and heels are moderately worn, but leather uppers are in fantastic condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking *$65* > *$60* shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 10 and 11 shoes, $20 - $30 CONUS. Offers welcome!*

I'm culling my closets, and since I didn't even know I had these it's time they found new homes.... hence the very low prices! I realise that the DMs aren't, shall we say, centrally trad, but at these prices someone here might like them as solid knockabout shoes. *OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*








*1) 11D Allen Edmonds "MIllbridge" boat shoes. *

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles.

Asking just *$30 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!

 

*2) 11US Dr. Martens black shoes.*

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles. These have the standard discreet logo as shown in the brown shoes pictures, below.

Asking just *$22 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!

  

*3) 10US Dr. Martens brown shoes. *

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles. Missing a lace--easily replaced for about $1 at a local drug store--hence the very low price!

Asking just *$20 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> _*Help 32 feed his various disgraceful and expensive habits!
> 
> *_Will trade tweed for Oxycodone.


Would you settle for hydrocodone? The vics are just gathering dust and I have a tweed-ready hanger.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed for the Larger Trad! c. 50, 52L*

*CLAIMED!*

For the Larger Trad, this very nice basketweave jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as suede elbow patches, as shown. It also features a single centre vent, and the classic tweed leather buttons with metal shanks. Judging by the interior label this was made in the USA. It could use a dry-clean to freshen it up, and for the reason alone is in Very Good condition.

*Claimed!*-a steal for a jacket of this quality in this rare size! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 26 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/2


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tweedy Don, your message box is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks--it's cleared now!

Let the deluge begin!


----------



## CMDC

Three very nice offerings today.

First up, Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack khaki corduroy jacket. This is in like new condition. Flawless shape. Fully lined. Single vent.

Marked 43L

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 32.5

$55 conus



















Next up, a beautiful wool tartan jacket from TweedyDon's favorite shop, The Scotch House. 2 Button, lightly darted. Single vent. Fully lined.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 31

$50 conus



















Finally, something that I really wish had been my size--A navy lambswook v-neck sweater by McGeorge of Scotland for the Georgetown University Shop. You can't get much more trad than this. Excellent condition. Cuffs are tight.

Tagged 38. Measures 20.5 pit to pit; 25 length

$35 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New BB Sack offering and Drops*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Wool Sack - 42 Long*








  
Shoulders 18.25" | Pit to Pit 22" | Sleeves 26" | 33 Length BOC

*Asking **$45*

*H. Freeman and Sons Navy Sack Blazer ~ 42

*Please note, this blazer is missing its buttons. 3/2 sack cut, two lower patch pockets, fully lined.
19" shoulders
22.5" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
31.5" length
   
*Asking $20 > $15 > $13 (Final drop before donation.)

Christopher LTD Navy Sack Blazer* *~42*
Please note, this blazer is missing its buttons. 3/2 sack cut, two lower patch pockets. From a now-defunct Cincinnati trad clothier.
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31.25 length BOC
   
*Claimed pending payment...

Lands End Patch Madras SS shirt - Large*
Made in India, size large, buttondown collar, no flaws.
24" pit to pit
19.5" shoulders
30" length BOC
 
*Asking $15 > $11* *>* *$10*

*Two vintage Brooks Brothers blue OCBD's. 16x35"*
These shirts are marked 16x36, but both measure to 16x35. One made in USA, the other Jamaica. Unlined collars, no apparent flaws. 
  
*Claimed*


----------



## TweedyDon

CMDC said:


> Next up, a beautiful wool tartan jacket from TweedyDon's favorite shop, The Scotch House. 2 Button, lightly darted. Single vent. Fully lined.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> $50 conus


That's just _*gorgeous*_.... and an absolute steal at this price!

And those Duffles, below, are wonderful, too!


----------



## Orgetorix

I've been on the hunt for a duffle coat in my size, and these two are ones that I've thrifted that don't fit me. Both are original, classic Gloveralls. One is navy, one is a lighter slate blue that's really nice. Both are in good shape with no holes or anything; the leather loops for the horn toggles are all in good condition. There's some slight wear along the front edge on the navy coat, but nothing that's very noticeable.

Asking $60 each or $100 for both; price includes shipping CONUS. Would also trade either for a TTS 42 duffle.

Sizing on Gloveralls is notoriously variable. These two are tagged 48R (slate) and 44XL, but while the length differs, they're otherwise pretty close in size. I'd say they'd both work well for a 46; the slate one would be on the larger side for that size and the navy one slightly on the trimmer side.

*Navy coat is SOLD; slate still available*

Slate:
Chest: 28
Sleeves: 26
Shoulders: 21.5
Length: 39

Navy: 
Chest: 27
Sleeves: 27
Shoulders: 21
Length: 42


----------



## AlanC

^ Steal of a price for those coats. 

Someone should also jump on CMDC's McGeorge sweater.


----------



## andcounting

DROPS
Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped










Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped










Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped










Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 23 shipped.

 Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.

















Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 30 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 > 70 > 60 shipped!*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80>75 > 55 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110 SHIPPED!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size L Harris Tweed caps; UNWORN flat cap, and newsboy cap*

Here are two TERRIFIC Harris Tweed caps! I bought the first one on Bond Street, London, in 1999, and wore it for about 5 minutes inside, to try it on. The other was a grail hat for me--a charcoal Harris Tweed newsboy with fold-down earflaps. Alas, I realise now that they're both too large for my 7 1/8 head... so they need to find new homes! They are both size L, and both measure 22 1/2" in circumference around the inside of the band.

I'm asking *$25 each, shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. Internatiional inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Prices are already low, but, as always, offers are very welcome, especially if you'd like both!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Harris Tweed flat cap.*

The classic flat cap; the herringbone tweed is much more interesting and subtle than my pictures show. Worn once, inside, for about 5 minutes, hence pretty much new condition. This was Made in Great Britain.

    

*2) Harris Tweed newsboy cap*

*CLAIMED!*

This was my Grail cap, but, alas, it's just too big for me. It's in excellent condition, and is (I suspect) very warm; the interior is quilted, and the earflaps are lined with some sort of synthetic fleece fur (which can't be seen up or down.) This is one of the few ear-flap caps I've seen where the earflaps can't be seen at all when they're folded up inside. The sole flaw, if you can call it that, is the X on the Harris Tweed label inside, as shown. Otherwise this is in excellent condition. This was Made in the USA.


----------



## JordanW

*Alden 990 Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers 9D*

This listing is for a pair of Alden 990s, which are plain toe bluchers in shell cordovan, color #8. They are size 9D. Overall they are in very good condition, though they will likely need new soles and heels soon. As can be seen in the photos, the soles are original, so they can either be resoled at a cobbler or sent to Alden to be restored. The photos are fairly self-explanatory, but if you have any more questions, or need other or larger photos, please let me know. Asking $150, shipped.


----------



## Orgetorix

Nice photos, Jordan. You make even shoes with holes in them look sexy.


----------



## JordanW

Orgetorix said:


> Nice photos, Jordan. You make even shoes with holes in them look sexy.


Thanks?

Are you referring to the sole on the right shoe?


----------



## 32rollandrock

THE COATS-TOO-NICE-FOR-NEW-JERSEY SALE!

First up, a gorgeous Harris Tweed, corresponding to a 40R. Check out the buttons--this pup is like new, with breast pocket still basted shut. Two button and darted. Measurements: Pit-to-pit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 18.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches, with another half-inch possible. Asking $45 CONUS, elsewhere inquire for actual shipping cost.












Next, a made-in-Italy houndstooth for fall by Brooks Brothers, fashioned from oh-so-soft Loro Piana fabric with the feel of pure cashmere. This coat has seen little, if any, wear--both pockets are still basted shut. When I saw that this one didn't fit me, I cried so hard they threw me out of the store. Two button, darted. Tagged a 40R, it measures 21.5 inches pit-to-pit; 18.75 inches wide from shoulder seam to shoulder seam; 30.75 inches long from the bottom of collar and 24.75 inches long in the sleeves, with at least another 1.5 inches possible. Asking $60 CONUS, or take both coats for the impossibly low price of $80 CONUS!!!!


----------



## jwooten

JordanW said:


> Thanks?
> 
> Are you referring to the sole on the right shoe?


Is that actually a hole in the sole? or just a peculiar wear pattern. Either way, incredible pictures, care to share the camera specs?


----------



## JordanW

jwooten said:


> Is that actually a hole in the sole? or just a peculiar wear pattern.


Yes, thank you.

A friend took he pictures for me. I could certainly ask what camera and settings were used if you like.

Also, shoes are *sold*.


----------



## Orgetorix

JordanW said:


> Thanks?
> 
> Are you referring to the sole on the right shoe?





jwooten said:


> Is that actually a hole in the sole? or just a peculiar wear pattern. Either way, incredible pictures, care to share the camera specs?


Yes, sorry. It looks to me like the right sole has a hole worn through the first layer of the double leather sole. Which, just to be clear, is not a defect at all. Soles are designed to wear through.


----------



## TweedyDon

*44L NWT Tweed coat/jacket, cut as a Barbour Border. Perfect for Fall!*

_*Just received your Orvis hunting catalogue? Hankering for some brand new, unworn Anglophile tweeds, with their tags intact and the aura of autumn mists and mellow fruitfulness oozing from every thread? But sensibly baulking at Orvis' prices? Look no further, sporting or Anglophile trads, as I have this lovely, NWT tweed, cut on the lines of a Barbour Border!*_

New, with all tags intact and all pockets still basted shut, this beautiful half-canvassed and fully lined tweed jacket/coat is cut in the manner of a Barbour Border, with two front pockets, two slash handwarmer pockets in front, and a breast pocket. In fact, this is actually _superior_ in design to a Border, since not only does it have the aforementioned breast pocket, but it also features side vents, which make it far more functional (as anyone who's experienced the back wrinkles of a Border can attest to!), as well as a functional removeable throat latch (shown here attached to the interior of the jacket; the throat latch buttons to affix it when needed are both present under the lapels of the collar.) It is also features lapped seams at the back. It was Made in Canada of Italian tweed..... and my pictures really don't do this cloth justice at all! It also features the classic tweed football buttons.

*Naturally, since this is NWT it is is absolutely excellent condition. *

This was originally discounted to $325, so how about *$75, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with LOWER OFFERS BEING VERY WELCOME!* And, yes, this is a steal of a price, especially when you look at the Orvis catalogue that's just plopped through your letterbox and compare this to their prices! International inquiries are very welcome, too, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a 44L, but as always see

Measurements--and please recall that this is cut as a Barbour Border!*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33 1/2


----------



## AlanC

^Worth buying for the model name "Laird" alone.


----------



## TweedyDon

Both Harris Tweed caps are now claimed--thank you!

The free houndstooth suit is also claimed--thank you!


----------



## vwguy

AlanC said:


> ^Worth buying for the model name "Laird" alone.


No doubt! I've (half seriously) asked my GF to get me this as a Bday or Christmas present: https://scottishlaird.com/

Brian


----------



## phyrpowr

vwguy said:


> No doubt! I've (half seriously) asked my GF to get me this as a Bday or Christmas present: https://scottishlaird.com/
> 
> Brian


Very cool, but I still want to find out how to be a Margrave


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Made in Scotland tartan cashmere scarf!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is a beautiful, thick, luxurious Made in Scotland tartan cashmere scarf. It measures a generous 55 1/2" by 12", with 3" of fringe at each end. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is quite possibly unworn. This will be sent wrapped and boxed with delivery confirmation--shipping is included in the price! *Offers are welcome!*

*Offers are VERY welcome, as are international inquiries, with shipping at cost.
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## CMDC

*Drops 
*
First up, Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack khaki corduroy jacket. This is in like new condition. Flawless shape. Fully lined. Single vent.

Marked 43L

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 32.5

$50 conus



















Next up, a beautiful wool tartan jacket from TweedyDon's favorite shop, The Scotch House. 2 Button, lightly darted. Single vent. Fully lined.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 31

$45 conus



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## EastVillageTrad

That is a STEAL for that BB cord sack! I have that same one and LOVE IT!


----------



## TweedyDon

That tartan jacket's a steal, too--it would go for 2-3 times this on eBay.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop to $40

Florsheim Imperial Black Longwings 9D*
V-Cleat - soles and heels are moderately worn, but leather uppers are in fantastic condition.









Asking *$65* *> $60 > $50 > $40* shipped


----------



## 32rollandrock

Both jackets have sold.



32rollandrock said:


> THE COATS-TOO-NICE-FOR-NEW-JERSEY SALE!
> 
> First up, a gorgeous Harris Tweed, corresponding to a 40R. Check out the buttons--this pup is like new, with breast pocket still basted shut. Two button and darted. Measurements: Pit-to-pit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 18.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches, with another half-inch possible. Asking $45 CONUS, elsewhere inquire for actual shipping cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a made-in-Italy houndstooth for fall by Brooks Brothers, fashioned from oh-so-soft Loro Piana fabric with the feel of pure cashmere. This coat has seen little, if any, wear--both pockets are still basted shut. When I saw that this one didn't fit me, I cried so hard they threw me out of the store. Two button, darted. Tagged a 40R, it measures 21.5 inches pit-to-pit; 18.75 inches wide from shoulder seam to shoulder seam; 30.75 inches long from the bottom of collar and 24.75 inches long in the sleeves, with at least another 1.5 inches possible. Asking $60 CONUS, or take both coats for the impossibly low price of $80 CONUS!!!!


----------



## Pentheos

I bought this McGregor from CMDC and it's not working for me. At 6'4", I'm just a tad too tall for the body; it's maybe two inches too short to look right on me. So, it's for sale again. I'm asking $25 CONUS via paypal.

I'll add that I think the jacket would work for someone in-between large and extra-large. I have a similar BB jacket in XL that has much more room to breath than this McGregor. Might have something to do with the elastic on the rear of the jacket.

PM me to buy or with an offer.

Note: I'm moving in four days and would like this out of my place asap, so I'm open to reasonable offers.

Thanks.



CMDC said:


> McGregor Drizzler, like new condition.
> Blue
> Size XL
> 
> $28 conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

New stuff and drops!

*A couple Southwick summer jackets
*Two beautiful made in America Southwick summer jackets, bot very slubby and have some silk, and perhaps linen mixed in with the wool.
I got plenty of wear out of my silk/linen jackets this past summer, the texture alone does it for me.
One is a brown check pattern and the other is a nice cream/tan herringbone with a blue windowpane (the windowpane is faint, and doesn't show up well in my picture).
Asking $30 shipped each, and very open to offers.

Herringbone is 22 3/4" chest, 19" shoulders, 27 1/2" sleeves, and 32 3/8" bottom of collar to hem
the Brown jacket is 22 3/4-23" across the chest, 19 1/4" straight across the shoulders, 26 1/4" sleeve and 32 1/2" long

tags:

*Scottish Cashmere sweater
*A very soft, made in Scotland cashmere sweater from Peter Scott. Vibrant Pink color, v neck, tagged a large but runs small (fits around a 38, medium or small) 20" across the chest, 24" top of collar to hem.
In fantastic condition.
asking $30 shipped or offer
*SOLD*

Drops on old postings:

*Brown Suede Horsebit Loafers
*I can faintly make out that these are "Kent" brand and made in Italy
They're tagged "44" but they're far too tight for my US 11D foot
I'd estimate the size to be around 9 or 9.5 (this was based on holding them up to a pair of 9.5d florsheims)

asking $60>>*$50 shipped conus or offer*


*Brooks Brothers summer jacket*
nice silk/linen blend, no fabric tag though
all the trady details, 3/2 sack, center vent, fully lined
nice very, very slubby blend with a greenish tint to it and an orange check
I'm thinking this is a 38, as that's about what I am and it fits me well.
21" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30.5" bottom collar to hem

asking $60>>*$50 shipped or offer*

*Older Lands End Charter Collection Blazer*
3/2 sack
1/4 lined, center vent, patch lower pockets, very trady
American made, no fabric content, lighter weight, probably a blend
fits like a 38R
chest, 20 5/8"
shoulders 17"
sleeves 24 1/2"
30 1/8" bottom collar to hem

$25>*$15 shipped/ offer*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Barbour Border-cut tweed in 44L is now claimed.


----------



## SartoNYC

Is the Tweedy Don still smoking cigars? 

If so, a trade may be in order. 

Please pm. 

Thank you.


----------



## maximar

CMDC said:


>


Which one are you offering to sell? I'll take the captoes :icon_smile: what last?


----------



## CMDC

Sorry about that. Posted in the wrong thread. You'll have to pry these shells from my cold, dead feet.


----------



## maximar

CMDC said:


> Sorry about that. Posted in the wrong thread. You'll have to pry these shells from my cold, dead feet.


:biggrin:

Seriously though, I have been getting mixed answers regarding BB straight cap toe lasts. Some say Aberdeen, Snap, and Hampton. Which one?


----------



## MKC

*DROPS*



MKC said:


> This is the "I was kidding myself when I thought 46L would fit" selection:
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 3-2 sack navy blazer 46XL*
> 24.5 pit to pit
> 23.25 waist
> 20 shoulder
> 26+2 sleeve
> 33.75 boc
> 35 toc
> 100% wool. Made in USA. Freshly dry-cleaned.
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *Southwick 3-2 sack brown-gray houndstooth*
> 
> It looks new and has the crispness of a jacket straight off the rack except for a small stain on the lining. (See the last photo; not as noticeable to the naked eye as it appears in the photo - not something you would notice unless you were looking for it.)
> 
> No size tag, but measures as 46L
> 24 pit to pit
> 23.5 waist
> 19.5 shoulder
> 25+3 sleeve
> 32.25 boc
> 33.5 toc
> No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Made in USA. Freshly dry-cleaned.
> *NOW $40* $45 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glen plaid 2-button sack by Countess Mara 46L*
> 
> I don't know much about Countess Mara beyond a little Web research, but it must have been a popular brand at menswear stores here. I see I a lot of it on the thrift racks - almost all 2-button sacks. This one has an especially nice hand. It appears olive-gold from a small distance and has a rust-orange windowpane. (It appears a little wrinkled in the photos but has since been pressed.)
> 
> 24.5 pit to pit
> 23.5 waist
> 20 shoulder
> 25+2 sleeve
> 32.5 boc
> 33.75 toc
> 55 silk-45 wool. Fully lined, 4 interior pockets. Freshly dry-cleaned.
> *NOW $35* $40 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbin patch madras 2-button sack 46*
> Summer is ending, yet one more 46 lingers in my closet - a very trad pink, green and blue patch madras in a 2-button sack by Corbin, once a big name in trad. (Corbin used to advertise "natural shoulder trousers.") I'll send it for the cost of shipping a medium flat-rate box. Otherwise, it goes back to Goodwill.
> 24 pit to pit
> 23 waits
> 19.75 shoulder
> 26.5+2 sleeve
> 32 boc
> 33.25 toc
> Made in USA
> *CLAIMED*. $10.50 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS CASHMERE Mad Men 3/2 jacket in lovely muted glen plaid! Fully canvassed! *

Another beautiful jacket, this time in thick, luxurious cashmere--NOT the thin, pilling stuff that's so common today. My pictures relaly don't do the beauty and complexity of the cloth justice, so it's new owner will be pleasantly surprised. As befits the cloth from which it is cut this jacket is fully canvassed, and half-lined, with a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and has wonderfully narrow, Mad men style lapels... not surprisingly, as this jacket dates from that period. But this is no vintage piece to be babied; it's in absolutely excellent condition (although it could do with a trip to the dry-cleaner, just to freshen it up), and should be worn and enjoyed.

Oh yes--the lapel is also cut in the tradly 3/2 configuration, even though this jacket is not a sack, but is subtly darted. This really is a superb find, and is a steal as I'm

*Asking just $45, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4










    

*
2) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend. *

The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.

Asking just *$24 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*3) 1965 Trad 3-button sack with patch pockets. Half-canvassed and In Excellent condition. 
*
This is a terrific jacket! Finished on the 25th October, 1965, this is a classic and increasingly rare trad three-button jacket, which boasts patch pockets and the tradly two-button cuff. It's a lovely earthy shade of brown--my pictures don't do it justice at all--and is half-canvassed with a half-lining. It was originally sold at a men's clothiers in Shreveport, Louisiana.... so think of the history that this jacket must have lived through! This was Made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition, although it could use a brief dry-clean to freshen it up--although you'd do this anyway, wouldn't you?

This jacket is a steal at *just $30 CONUS, or offer*.

*Tagged a 40S, with measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4










   

*4) Lovely HARRIS TWEED; half-canvassed with leather buttons.
*
Another lovely Harris Tweed, this is a complex weave that subtly combines vertical bars of herringbone and basketweave, together with the classic Harris striping of rose pink, morningsky blue, and dark tan. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It also features the classic Harris Tweed leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, shipped in CONUS, or lower offer*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4










   

*5) BEAUTIFUL & POSS. UNWORN 42R Harris Tweed in Houndstooth with russet overcheck
*
This is an absolutely wonderful jacket, and I'm seriously envious of you if it's your size. Cut from a beautiful and complex houndstooth in earth-toned Harris Tweed with a russet overcheck, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. I believe that it is also unworn, since the two front pockets are still basted shut, and the background to the Harris label is a pristine white. This jacket was Made in the USA, is lined in bemberg, and has a center vent. Obviously, it's in superb condition.

Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4










     

*6) POSS. UNWORN Anglophile tweed, Made in Canada--Elbow patches, ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch!*

This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in beautifully soft tweed with a lovely drape, and all the details to delight the heart of an Anglophile--elbow patches, side vents, a ticket pocket, a throat latch, and a lovely English cut, with darting and a three-button closure. I should note that the throat latch is ornamental only, but the ticket pocket is fully functional--or, at least, it will be once you've cut the basting, since it's never been opened since new! The tweed of this jacket is a beautiful, rich, complex dark weave, and the jacket is fully lined. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I suspect it's either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed.

Asking just *$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










     

*7) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin *

I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer, shipped in CONUS for this classic American beauty!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*8) c. 40, 42 H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.

This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm

asking *just $18, shipped in CONUS, or offer!*

*This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 17 1/2










     

*9) 42R Brooks Brothers Half-Canvassed birdseye tweed*

*Claimed!*

*10) BEAUTIFUL 3/2.5 tweed sack in basketweave; HALF-CANVASSED, HOOK VENT, FULL LEATHER BUTTONS!*

This is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones.made for John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, it's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $28, or offer. 

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## AlanC

The leaves are changing and it's time to add some fall items to your wardrobe. Why, I just happen to have some right here for you!

*Orvis* coat with Indian blanket lining (!)
Tagged size: L (could work for XL)
P2P: 26"
Leather trim. Very nice coat. I don't know what Orvis would charge, but a lot.

$70 delivered CONUS

https://img813.imageshack.us/i/img5411l.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img5408b.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5406w.jpg/

*SOLD!* Barbour moleskin shooting vest (complete with rear game pocket)
Made in England
No tagged size
P2P: 23"

Loose thread on front at zipper edging.

Buy this before I change my mind about selling it.

$40 delivered CONUS

 

*Polo RL* cord G-9 jacket with madras lining (!)
Tagged size: XL
P2P: 26"

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img5400q.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img5401ce.jpg/

*Orvis* Polartec fleece pullover
Made in USA
Tagged size: M
P2P: 23"

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img5433y.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5431k.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5429g.jpg/

*Mason's* cord shirt-jacket
Made in Italy
Tagged size: Medium
P2P: 21.5"

$35 delivered CONUS

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img5413r.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/img5416d.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img5417x.jpg/

*SOLD!* Brooks Brothers v-neck cashmere sweater
Made in Great Britain
From the time when cashmere was cashmere and Brooks Brothers was made in Britain.
Tagged size: L
P2P: 25"

Steal it from me for $30 delivered CONUS

https://img148.imageshack.us/i/img5422o.jpg/ https://img845.imageshack.us/i/img5442i.jpg/

*SOLD!* L.L. Bean wool cardigan
Made in Ireland
Tagged size: Large | Tall
P2P: 24"

$30 delivered CONUS

 

A few things remaining from the last listing.



AlanC said:


> *Ralph Lauren Purple Label* glen plaid shirt
> Size: L
> Made in Italy -- Brushed cotton
> Retail: ~$400
> *NOW $60!* Your price: $75
> 
> 
> 
> *Filson* work trousers
> Tagged size: 36 (measures to 35 x 33)
> Solid shape, however these are pre-worn and broken in.
> *NOW $25!* Your price: $30
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!* Cole Haan braces
> There is some stretching on the elastic near the back tabs, still perfectly serviceable.
> *NOW $10!* $13 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> *John Comfort* tie
> Made in England
> 3" wide
> *NOW $10!* $13 delivered CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Woolrich made in the USA navy hooded jacket.

Tagged XL

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers Blue ocbd
Unlined collar
Made in USA
16.5 x 32

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Tie
3.75" width

$12 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful shearling coat!*

Perfect for the Fall, this is an absolutely beautiful shearling coat in excellent condition, *from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock*! Made by Huc of Sweden, in Sweden, this is made from beautiful, supple leather, with a lovely soft, thick fleece. Tagged a size EU 56, which is approximately a US/UK46. However, please do check measurements to ensure a good fit! And please do note that there's a very small dark scuff on the inside elbow of one of the sleeves, and a couple of similar marks under the pocket on the right front, as shown...

Given how expensive shearlings are new, even those of lesser quality than the Swedish Hucs, this is a steal at *just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome,with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:

(Bear in mind that this is a shearling, and so some of the measurements will be inflated as a result of the thickness of the leather and fleece. I would estimate this as best fitting a 42 or 44.)*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 35 1/5


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> *just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.


"Just $95" is an understatement. This is worth 100's more, even as used. Someone should grab this.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've worn this coat, and it is a 44 with long sleeves.



MicTester said:


> "Just $95" is an understatement. This is worth 100's more, even as used. Someone should grab this.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include Priority Mail shipping to US, with tracking. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. *All photos are clickable thumbnails.
*
I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

BB Black Fleece Socks. Black with white BB emblems embroidered on each sock. $100 retail. $32.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. Boys Size *5D*. $70.


Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Peal & Co Brown Calf Monk Strap. *7C*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


Rancourt & Co American Blucher Hand Sewn Black Camp Shoe. Latex sole. Made in Maine, USA. These are heavyweight, high quality shoes, very impressive. * 9D*. $130.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *9.5D*. $185.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. *10D* $175


Peal & Co Black Calf Cavalry Chukka *10D*. $180.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *10D*. $185.


Peal & Co Dk Brown Algonquin. *10.5D*. $185.


Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. *10.5D*. $160>>$150


Peal & Co Black Calf Pebble Grain Bluchers. One of these shoes has a more pronounced pebble grain than the other. *10.5D*. $130.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Cap Toe Bals. *11.5D*. $185.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *12D*. $185.


I have a pair of *12D* Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for $275. PM and I will get photos.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Low Vamp Penny Loafers. *13D*. $295.


Peal & Co Snuff Suede Chukka. *13D*. $185.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $275.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. I am happy to ship internationally, and I will pick up some of the cost. All photos are clickable thumbs. All shirts are first quality (unless otherwise noted) with a mark on the label to prevent return to BB.

I am using a different format on this thread. I am only posting a shirt once, but listing each size which I have in that shirt. So just because the label I posted in the close up is a BB0 it doesn't mean that I don't have it in the other sizes I have listed.

Want a discount? Take $5 off the second and each subsequent shirt.

Black Fleece Sizing: Brooks Brothers Size Chart

White OCBD. BB2. $70.
White w Triple Stripe OCBD. This has a small hole (pictured) at the bottom of the tail in the back. Easy fix and not visible when worn. BB0. $50.
Plaid OCBD Fun Shirt. Sleeves are same material as collar. Cuffs are same material as body. BB3. $85.


Navy/White Micro Houndstooth Spread Collar. BB00. $60.***SOLD***
White/Navy Double Check Cotton Buttondown. BB0. $55.
Navy/White Micro Houndstooth Buttondown Collar. BB0, soldBB3. $60.


White Short Sleeve OCBD, Big BF. soldBB0, BB2. $60
White Linen w Taupe Checks. BB0, soldBB3, BB5. $55
Blue/White Gingham Buttondown. BB0, BB3. $60


Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD. soldBB0. $60
White w Blue Tattersall OCBD. BB0. $60


Dark Blue LS Safari Shirt. BB1. $60
Pink w White Stripes OCBD. BB1, BB2, soldBB3. $60
White OCBD. BB2.***SOLD***
White w Blue Microcheck. BB2. $60***SOLD***


White w Earthtone Checks OCBD. BB1, BB3, BB5. $60
Blue OCBD. BB3.


White Linen w Red/Blue Checks. BB0, soldBB4. $55
Pink w White Stripes and Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB1. $60


Tan White Tartan OCBD. BB2. $60.
Tan White Big Block OCBD. BB2. $60.


Pink FC End on End. BB2. $55.
Blue FC End on End. BB2. $55.***SOLD***
Blue w White Stripe FC End on End. BB2. $55.


Blue SS OCBD. BB2. $55.***SOLD***
Tan Tartan 3 Color SS OCBD. BB2. $55.
Tan Gingham SS BD. BB2. $55.
Darker Gingham SS BD. BB2. $55.***SOLD***


Blue Oxford Cloth. BB4.***SOLD***
Blue/White Pinpoint OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB4. $55
Blue w White Stripes OCBD with Contrast Collar/Cuff FC. BB5. $55


White Club Collar Oxford Cloth. BB5. $65.
Gray OCBD w Red/White/Blue Grosgrain at bottom of side seams. BB0sold, BB4sold. $70.
Blue OCBD w FC and Contrast Cuff/Collar. BB3. $60***SOLD***


----------



## TweedyDon

*Thanks to Steve Smith!*

I'd like to thank Steve Smith for his BB listings. I know from experience how time-consuming it is to put together posts like his, on top of which he's answering queries (and I know from experience he does so quickly and courteously) and packing and shipping and picking up the stuff to list and pass on. (And his packing is terrific--I bought many BB hangers from him, and each was carefully wrapped in thick brown paper before being boxed and sent on.) This is all a considerable effort, and I for one greatly appreciate the time that he's spending on our behalf.

Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Steve Smith

You are welcome. I appreciate all of you.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I am hating that this sweater doesn't fit me--although tagged a large, it definitely measures more to a medium. Maybe not for everyone, but this Dale-of-Norway-Meets-Pringle-Via-Pendleton cardigan is, in my book, the bomb. Yes, this is Lobo by Pendleton, made in USA, I would guess, a long, long time ago. No flaws save for a bit of inconsequential piling that can be easily picked or shaven out. Bottom line, this is as much a lifetime sweater as any, and every time I look over at it as I write this, I want to take more pictures. Measurements: Pit-to-pit, 21.25 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches; length from top of collar in back, 27 inches. Let's see if there's any interest at $60 CONUS.












Hudson flat-front, no cuff corduroy trousers from BB, in 32x32. As they say, perfect for autumn, with a deep carmel/butterscotch color, which my photos utterly fail at capturing. The hue is darker than in the large image--try extrapolating from the tag thumbnail. No flaws--labels are all bright, as if these pants were never worn. $25 CONUS.












A pair of Cellini two-kindsa-leather perforated captoes, made in Italy by Johnston and Murphy in 9M. Talk about Ivy League pimp. The darker leather in the photos presents as butter-soft deer skin, the captoe and area around the collar is high-quality calfskin. These show little wear--the soles are stout and the heels evidence few walks, as photos indicate, and inner labels still bright. These can be yours for $30 CONUS, trees not included.


----------



## TweedyDon

I've just received a Very Large Box of beautiful tweeds from 32rollandrock's address. I would say that i'd received them from him, but my suspicion is that they took it upon themselves to escape his clutches and flee to a kinder, gentler, more tweed-loving place from which to depart to new homes. They'll be up later today--so watch this space!

Also coming, for the Anglophilic trad., more tweeds from me, Shetland sweaters, Scottish scarves in lambswool and cashmere, shirts from Purdey (yes, THAT Purdey) and Cordings, and (eventually) *The Most Incredible Trenchcoat Ever Made* *(Yes, Really)*, from *Turnbull & Asser*. This is olive, all cotton, D-rings galore, scarlet wool lining with embroidered T&A logo, shoulders lined in heavy scarlet silk, the works!

Fall is good.

PS: The shearling coat is now claimed pending payment, and the Burberry trench I mentioned earlier is also claimed--so please do feel free PM with interest on anything I mention, ever before it's listed!


----------



## ArtVandalay

I saw a 42 Long PRL Double Breasted Navy Blazer at the thrift today. Made in USA. Seemed to be in good condition. If anyone is interested, let me know, and I can try to pick it up this weekend. $25 shipped.


----------



## MDunle3199

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> Green Harris Tweed for Orvis. Made in USA. 3B Undarted single vent. Dual inside pockets (one zip). Measurements below. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Chest 44
> Armpit 18.5
> Sleeve 23
> Length 31


----------



## MDunle3199

Price Reduction



MDunle3199 said:


> BB 346 Harris Tweed - Very Recent. Sized 42S. imported (Just like BB would say) Asking SOLD shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

32rollandrock said:


> A pair of Cellini two-kindsa-leather perforated captoes, made in Italy by Johnston and Murphy in 9M. Talk about Ivy League pimp. The darker leather in the photos presents as butter-soft deer skin, the captoe and area around the collar is high-quality calfskin. These show little wear--the soles are stout and the heels evidence few walks, as photos indicate, and inner labels still bright. These can be yours for $30 CONUS, trees not included.


I like those. Great price.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 in the Ebay spoilers thread said:


> Some more C&J for Tom James. This pair is NOS, size 11D


If anyone is interested in these for $140 shipped (what I have in them), send me a PM. They're beautiful, but won't work for my 11E/11.5D foot. There's one person who I'll give dibs to, but PM me anyway - I need to contact the seller by Tuesday to return them if I don't get any bites.


----------



## AlanC

^I have those same C&J loafers in a Polo iteration. They're great shoes.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The First Tweedydon/32rollandrock TWEEDFEST of FALL 2011!*

*I have many wonderful full- and half-canvassed tweeds and other jackets to pass on today--all of which are perfect for Fall, and many of which (especially 1 -8) are escapees from 32rollandrock's overstuffed closets!
As always all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
NB: In all cases, please see the close-ups of the tweeds and jackets for a better representation of the cloth; the large pictures often don't show it well at all!

1) Hardwick Clothes Harris Tweed with patch pockets!*

The tweed that this is cut from is wonderful--please click the close-up of the best representation of this, as it's a much richer, darker colour than the main picture suggests. The actual colour is more of a mid-charcoal in a very complex pattern that presents as a cross between herringbone and birdseye. It also has flecks of dark slate grey, sky blue, moss, and lavender. The jacket was Made in the USA, is half-lined and half-canvassed, and has the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons. It also has the ever desirable patch pockets, and a single vent! This jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45*, shipped in CONUS, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32










    

*2) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed. Patch pockets!*

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner, or, if you prefer, I can have this done myself, free, before sending it to you. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*3) Zegna "soft" in Wool/Cashmere--Made in Switzerland*

Cut from a lovely birdseye cloth that's 90% wool and 10% cashmere, this beautiful Zegna jacket is beautifully soft nad has a wonderful drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Switzerland. It's in excellent condition, and is unvented in Flusser-approved style.

*Asking just $45, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:

Tagged an EU56/US46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4










    

*4) Classic flecked herringbone Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic, brown herringbone Harris tweed that's flecked throughout with rosehip red, russet orange and moss green. It features patch pockets, leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, half-canvassing, and was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

This really is an absolutely *beautiful* jacket, and were it my size I'd be keeping it myself!

*Asking just $40, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Tagged a 43L, but seems to be closer to a 40L or a 41L:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32










   

*5) Norm Thompson blazer, cut from cashmere/wool cloth by A. Miliotti, Italy. *

This is a lovely, soft blazer, cut from dark navy cloth blended from cashmere and wool by A. Miliotti of Italy. The fabric is clearly cashmere-rich, and has a wonderful soft hand and drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single vent. There's some very minor "roughening" of the fabric throughout from minor pilling, and so this jacket is in very Good condition. As such,

asking a *mere $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*6) Classic Trad 3/2 tweed sack by Bardstown--"Authentic Traditional Clothing"*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this jacket is cut from classic dark herringbone tweed that's shot through with subdued striping in dark blue and dark russet. This is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features the tradly two-button cuffs. It also has lapped shoulder seams, and a single vent. It has no indication of when or where it was made, but it's clear from a glance that this dates from the 1960s, and was Made in America, when "Imported" was not dreamed of! This does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, but otherwise this is in excellent condition--hence rating it as very Good/Excellent. This is a steal at

*just $32, or offer, shipped in CONUS. 
*
Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29










  

*7) Corbin basketweave tweed with overcheck. *

A wonderful, half-canvassed tweed jacket, this is cut from a lovely basketweave cloth with a terrific and subtle overcheck of grass green, blue, and russet--my pictures really do not do this justice at all! This jacket is half-lined, has a single vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (=2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*8) TERRIFIC SMALLER heavyweight tweed--with ticket pocket!*

This is a lovely, older, heavyweight tweed in a great tan, brown, and moss herringbone. This tweed is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features a ticket pocket, and very unusual buttons--they're the usual leather football buttons, but they're flat, rather than domed. (Frankly, the button set alone for this jacket is worth about $20...) Naturally, they're metal shanked. This jacket has a single center vent, and was Made in the USA.

It appears to have been relined at some point, but it does need some restitching of the lining near the vent, as shown. It also needs a dry-clean to freshen it, as it's clearly been in storage for a while. However, the ticket pocket and the breast pocket are still basted shut, which might give you some idea of how often this was worn by its original owner. (My suspicion is that the re-lining was occasioned by some issue with the lining early in the life of this tweed, rather than by wear overall. The tweed itself is in terrific condition.) Overall, then, I would say that this is in Very Good condition. As such, I'm

asking *just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 16 1/4
Length: 29 1/2










     

*10) POSS. UNWORN Anglophile tweed, Made in Canada--Elbow patches, ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch! *

This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in beautifully soft tweed with a lovely drape, and all the details to delight the heart of an Anglophile--elbow patches, side vents, a ticket pocket, a throat latch, and a lovely English cut, with darting and a three-button closure. I should note that the throat latch is ornamental only, but the ticket pocket is fully functional--or, at least, it will be once you've cut the basting, since it's never been opened since new! The tweed of this jacket is a beautiful, rich, complex dark weave, and the jacket is fully lined. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I suspect it's either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed.

Asking just *$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










     

*11) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin; Canvassed, and Made in the USA! *

*Claimed!*

I have an absolutely wonderful 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin, for your delectation and delight! This has a lovely lapel roll, is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single hook vent, and was (of course, as it's by Corbin) Made in the USA. It has a very natural shoulder. It's also made of beautiful tweed, which my pictures utterly fail to do justice to; a lovely dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of aquamarine, blue, dark red, cream, and orange, ad horizontal stripes of russet. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

   

*12) H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.

This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm

asking *just $17, shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 17 1/2










     

*13) c. 42, 44 BEAUTIFUL 3/2.5 tweed sack in basketweave; HALF-CANVASSED, HOOK VENT, FULL LEATHER BUTTONS!*

This is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones.made for John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, it's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $27, or offer. 

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## The Rambler

I can't believe #11 hasn't sold yet: _so_ much character. If only it was my size :crazy:


----------



## haporth

*Florsheim Imperial Shell Longwings, 10.5 C.*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/nueb484.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/nueb485.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/nueb486.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/nueb487.jpg/
A pair of shell cordovan longwings from Florsheim in solid vintage condition , Imperial quality and showing little wear, just starting to show a little patina, marked a 10.5 C, $150. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarves! From Scotland, England, and the UK--Cashmere, wool, cashmere & wool!*

*ALL BUT (3) ARE NOW CLAIMED--thank you!*

I have some beautiful scarves to pass on today; most from Scotland, some from England, some all cashmere, some cashmere/wool blends, some lambswool, some wool.

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with the (low) shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in Scotland "Hilltop" 70/30 cashmere wool.*

This is a beautiful, gossamer-light cashmere scarf in a lovely heathery pale grey.

Measures: 12 1/4 by 53 1/2, with 1 1/4 fringe on either end.

  

*2) Made in England solid black cashmere scarf
*
Despite my poor pictures, this is a lovely, glossy, solid black. 100% cashmere, and Made in England. Beautifully soft!

Measures: 11 1/2 by 57, with 2 1/4 fringe on either end.

  

*3) Scotch House 70% cashmere, 30% wool tartan scarf.*

The Scotch House was one of my favourite London stores, located just across from Harrods in Knightsbridge. Alas, it's gone now, leaving wonderful items such as this cashmere/wool scarf for us to remember it by. This has one very small hole somewhere--I found it, but I can't re-find it!--and needs a dry-cleaning. One edge of the fringe has been almost worn away. As such, this is just in Good condition, and hence

*just $10, or offer.*

Measures 10" by 53 1/2", with 1/2" of fringe at each end--but see note above.

  

*4) Made in the UK Highland Tweed lambswool tartan scarf.*

A beautiful soft-hued tartan scarf! Made in the UK of 100% lambswool.

Measures a generous 12" by 58" with 2 1/2" of fringe at each end.

  

*5) Red tartan scarf*

A lovely classic tartan scarf! There's no label on this, but it's clearly wool.

Measures: 10 3/4 by 53", with 2" fringe at each end.


----------



## 32rollandrock

First up, BB BD shirts, for the traditionalist: Two are old-school unlined collar OCBD in 16/34, the other is a modern must-iron pinpoint in 16/33. $15 each CONUS, two for $25. PINK SHIRT HAS SOLD.












Next, an absolute grail. This Pendleton mackinaw style coat has no tags, but has clearly never been worn. It is flawless, indistinguishable from new and will last darn near forever, the super-thick wool that made this maker famous. I would keep it, but the sleeves are a hair long and I don't want to alter this gem. Tagged XL, it measures 27.65 pit-to-pit, 24.75 inches from the top of the shoulder seam to cuff in the sleeves and 31.75 inches from bottom of collar to hem in back. Looking for $100 CONUS.


----------



## Cardinals5

PM sent on that classic pink.


----------



## CMDC

Bills M1, flat front
Size 38
Un-hemmed, thus unworn.

$50 conus




























JPress long sleeve sport shirt, NY/New Haven/Cambridge Vintage
Tagged XL. Note, collar is not bd

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers gingham ls sport shirt
Tagged L
Blue and olive on white
Made in USA

$20 conus


----------



## andcounting

DROPS
Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped










Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped










Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped *SOLD*










Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 23 shipped.

 Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.

















Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 30 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 > 70 > 60 shipped!*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80>75 > 55 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110 SHIPPED!* ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters and cardigans! Shetlands, Fair Isle, made in Scotland!*

I have several lovely shetland, lambswool, and Fair Isle sweaters to pass on today--including a beautiful Scottish Braemar with saddle shoulders!

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more sweaters!

*ALL ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size L Club Room argyle lambswool--**Claimed!*

A lovely sweater!

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Length (BOC): 24 3/4

  

*2) Size L J. Crew shetland -- Claimed*

A lovely, heathery grey with navy detailing around the inside collar.

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24
Length: 27

  

*3) Size L Club Room shetland Claimed*

This is a lovely, burnt rust coloured sweaterl the best representation of its colour is in the label close-up. This really is terrific--I just had too many sweaters, else I'd keep it!
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Length: 26

  

*4) Size L Bloomingdale's grey shetland Claimed*

Another beautiful sweater, this is a classic mid-charcoal shetland.

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Length: 27 1/2

  

*5) Made in Scotland Braemar sweater*

This is a beauty! A gorgeous sunset-pink shetland flecked through with navy and very light purple, this has saddle shoulders and was made in Scotland. It's in excellent condition, except that the inside label is off at a corner, as shown.

I bought this here last year, for, I believe, $25.... so how about *just $30, or offer*, with the extra $5 going towards shipping?  (Although I might end up keeping this!)

Chest: 23 1/2
Length: 26

   

*6) XXL Made in Scotland LL Bean Fair Isle cardigan*

From 32's overstuffed closets, here's this beautiful sweater, with classic leather-covered buttons. In excellent condition.

Asking just* $22 CONUS, or offer.*

Chest: 26
Length: 23 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic English Country Shirts from Purdey (the aristocratic English gunmakers) and Cordings of Piccadilly!*

*These are absolutely CLASSIC autumnal English country shirts!

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! TAKE BOTH SHIRTS TOGETHER FOR $40, shipped in CONUS--or offer!

All prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*1) Size 17 Purdey tattersall. *

Were my mother not to have been a woman, I would own a pair of Purdey side-by-side shotguns from my grandfather.... But, as it happens, she is, and so they went to one of her older brothers, dammit. So, the nearest that I've got to owning a Purdey is through this shirt.... which, of course, I never wore for fearing of marring it (although it has been laundered.) It's a lovely heavier-weight cotton tattersall in a classic English Country Check. Although it's slightly rumpled from storage, this is in excellent condition. It cost a small fortune new--did I mention it was from Purdey's?--and even well-used Purdey shirts fetch silly prices on eBay... But since I just want to find this a good home how about just *$35 shipped in CONUS, or lower offer? *

   

*2) Sz 17 Cordings check shirt with French cuffs.*

*Claimed!*

I have reluctantly to admit that this is now too big for me... and so it's here to find a new home! This classic shirt from the utterly traditional English shop Cordings, of Picadilly, London (just across from Fortnum's) is in a wonderful versatile small check, and has French cuffs. It does have a small flaw that I only found when examining it this morning after collecting the eggs from my chickens, and prior to listing it--a couple of small holes near its hem. These are, obviously, utterly invisible when your shirt is tucked in. It's also rather rumpled from storage, and I haven't worn it for a couple of years owing to weight loss.


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS



CMDC said:


> Woolrich made in the USA navy hooded jacket.
> 
> Tagged XL
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Tie
> 3.75" width
> 
> $10 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size Small (34, 36) Barbour vest/waistcoat/liner.*

Perfect for Fall, this is a lovely quilted Barbour vest/waistcoat, which I believe also functions as a zip-in liner for their size S wax jackets. 
This has two functional outer pockets, and a zippered security pocket on the inside. It's in excellent condition. This is a size Small, and would fit a chest 34 to 36.

*Claimed!*


----------



## randomdude

Booooooooooooo I wanted that one.



Cardinals5 said:


> PM sent on that classic pink.


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> I have several lovely shetland, lambswool, and Fair Isle sweaters to pass on today--including a beautiful Scottish Braemar with saddle shoulders!


What's with all the L and XL? What are we M's supposed to do? Freeze? Get us some of our own, please


----------



## 32rollandrock

Start eating.



MicTester said:


> What's with all the L and XL? What are we M's supposed to do? Freeze? Get us some of our own, please


----------



## MicTester

32rollandrock said:


> Start eating.


:biggrin:


----------



## chiamdream

Gents - an odd jacket that might be of interest:a really lovely double-breasted J.Press navy blazer with peak lapels. Selling only because it's a bit snug. Asking $60 shipped. Click on the thumbnails for larger photos.

Shoulders: 18"
Waist: 19"
Length BOC: 30.5" 
Pit to pit: 20"
Sleeve: 26"

.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Wool Sack - 42 Long*








  
Shoulders 18.25" | Pit to Pit 22" | Sleeves 26" | 33 Length BOC

*Asking $45* *> $40*

*H. Freeman and Sons Navy Sack Blazer ~ 42

*Please note, this blazer is missing its buttons. 3/2 sack cut, two lower patch pockets, fully lined.
19" shoulders
22.5" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves
31.5" length
 
*Unclaimed, heading to Goodwill

Lands End Patch Madras SS shirt - Large*
Made in India, size large, buttondown collar, no flaws.
24" pit to pit
19.5" shoulders
30" length BOC
 
*Asking $15 > $11 > $10 > $9*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

TweedyDon said:


>


Is a mason jar an approved vessel for scotch?


----------



## TweedyDon

DoghouseReilly said:


> Is a mason jar an approved vessel for scotch?


Absolutely! Mason jars survive all sorts of abuse, and so are the perfect drinking vessels on small working farms!


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) GORGEOUS CASHMERE Mad Men 3/2 jacket in lovely muted glen plaid! Fully canvassed! *
> 
> *Claimed!
> 
> 2) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend. *
> 
> The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.
> 
> Asking just *$22 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) 1965 Trad 3-button sack with patch pockets. Half-canvassed and In Excellent condition.
> *
> This is a terrific jacket! Finished on the 25th October, 1965, this is a classic and increasingly rare trad three-button jacket, which boasts patch pockets and the tradly two-button cuff. It's a lovely earthy shade of brown--my pictures don't do it justice at all--and is half-canvassed with a half-lining. It was originally sold at a men's clothiers in Shreveport, Louisiana.... so think of the history that this jacket must have lived through! This was Made in the USA.
> 
> It's in absolutely excellent condition, although it could use a brief dry-clean to freshen it up--although you'd do this anyway, wouldn't you?
> 
> This jacket is a steal at *just $25 CONUS, or offer*.
> 
> *Tagged a 40S, with measurements:
> *
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Lovely HARRIS TWEED; half-canvassed with leather buttons.
> *
> Another lovely Harris Tweed, this is a complex weave that subtly combines vertical bars of herringbone and basketweave, together with the classic Harris striping of rose pink, morningsky blue, and dark tan. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It also features the classic Harris Tweed leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28, shipped in CONUS, or lower offer*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) BEAUTIFUL & POSS. UNWORN 42R Harris Tweed in Houndstooth with russet overcheck
> *
> This is an absolutely wonderful jacket, and I'm seriously envious of you if it's your size. Cut from a beautiful and complex houndstooth in earth-toned Harris Tweed with a russet overcheck, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. I believe that it is also unworn, since the two front pockets are still basted shut, and the background to the Harris label is a pristine white. This jacket was Made in the USA, is lined in bemberg, and has a center vent. Obviously, it's in superb condition.
> 
> Asking *$32 shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) POSS. UNWORN Anglophile tweed, Made in Canada--Elbow patches, ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch!*
> 
> This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in beautifully soft tweed with a lovely drape, and all the details to delight the heart of an Anglophile--elbow patches, side vents, a ticket pocket, a throat latch, and a lovely English cut, with darting and a three-button closure. I should note that the throat latch is ornamental only, but the ticket pocket is fully functional--or, at least, it will be once you've cut the basting, since it's never been opened since new! The tweed of this jacket is a beautiful, rich, complex dark weave, and the jacket is fully lined. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I suspect it's either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed.
> 
> Asking just *$27, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *8) c. 40, 42 H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.
> 
> This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm
> 
> asking *just $16, shipped in CONUS, or offer!*
> 
> *This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) 42R Brooks Brothers Half-Canvassed birdseye tweed*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *10) BEAUTIFUL 3/2.5 tweed sack in basketweave; HALF-CANVASSED, HOOK VENT, FULL LEATHER BUTTONS!*
> 
> *Why the heck is this still here--it's WONDERFUL!? *
> 
> This is a lovely high-roll 3/2.5 tweed sack in a beautiful (and rare) small basketweave tweed in dark brown and honeywheat tones.made for John Grissim of Carmel by the Sea, CA, it's half-canvassed, has a single hook vent, and is also half-lined. It features leather-covered and leather-shanked buttons throughout, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $26, or offer.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC SHIRTS! Iconic LL Bean chamois 15, 18; TM Lewin banker's stripe w/French cuffs 17-36; LE OCBD and check, 16.5-35.*

I have several more shirts to pass on today--including a script label Bean chamois, and a lovely Lewin banker's stripe!

*All prices include shipping in CONUS.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

_*(1) and (2) are from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock!*_

*1) Size 15 LL Bean chamois shirt.
*
A trad icon! Made in the USA. The colour is shown best in the label close-up. Note the classic diagonal-cut pocket flaps!

*Asking just $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*2) Size 18 LL Bean chamois shirt. Script label!*

A trad icon! Made in the USA. The colour is shown best in the label close-up. Note the classic diagonal-cut pocket flaps!

*Asking just $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*3) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*OFFER--Take (4) and (5) together for $25, shipped in CONUS!*

*4) 16.5-35 Land's End OCBD*

In a lovely daffodil yellow. Excellent condition.

*Asking $18, shipped in CONUS or offer.*

 

*5) 16..5-35 Land's End check BD.*

A classic Fall check. Slightly rumpled, but this will vanish with its first wash.

*Asking just $14, or offer. *


----------



## CMDC

Bills M1 sold.

Coming tonight, an amazing Hickey Freeman for FR Tripler navy topcoat. Over 50 yrs old and in immaculate condition. Also, some BB khakis plus some interesting PRL tartan trousers and a few other goodies.


----------



## Cardinals5

Realized I still have these sitting in the closet.

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack blazer. Light weight worsted wool - not quite tropical wool, but light. Standard features - natural shoulders, sack front, 3/2 roll, patch hip pockets, hook vent, lapped back and sleeve seams, 1/2 lined, etc. Very good to excellent condition, except the vent lining needs to be retacked.

No tagged size, but about a 44R
Chest: 46
Waist: 45
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24 3/4
BOC: 30 1/4

Price: $43.00<<50.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


Allen Edmonds Bradley split toe bluchers. Full grain calf in chili. Moderate wear - no significant scuffs on the uppers, outsoles in very good condition, minor wear on heels.

Tagged: 11D
Outsole length: 12 13/16"
Outsole width: 4 5/16"
Insole length: 11 3/4"

Price: $40.00<<45.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## CMDC

Four pairs of pants. All are in excellent condition, no issues.

Polo Ralph Lauren made in the USA tartan trousers. Black watch w/yellow overlay. Forward pleats, cuffed. Side buckles.

32x30

$40 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren navy wide wale corduroys. Flat front, no cuff.

38 x 32

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark chinos. Kind of a dark butterscotch--a bit darker than the picture. Flat front, no cuff.

34 x 30

$30 conus



















Corbin khaki poplin from the Quality Shop of Torrington, CT. Flat front, no cuff.

38 x 34.5--lots of room to shorten or cuff

$25 conus


----------



## CMDC

In all my time thrifting, this is the finest top coat that I've come across. It is in absolutely flawless condition. As the tag indicates, this coat dates from 1957. It is as if it has been in the closet since then. I hope the pictures below do justice to it. The wool is very thick, making this ideal for winter wear. Two buttons on the cuff. Full lined. The lining is perfect. Because of the price I'm asking for this, I am willing to offer the buyer the ability to return it to me--provided they pay shipping both ways--if they are not satisfied.

Hickey Freeman for FR Tripler navy topcoat

Tagged 39L but please see measurements

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25
Length BoC: 46

$150 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

^^That's a fantastic deal on that topcoat!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Still have one southwick silk jacket- $20 shipped

*A couple Southwick summer jackets
*Two beautiful made in America Southwick summer jackets, bot very slubby and have some silk, and perhaps linen mixed in with the wool.
I got plenty of wear out of my silk/linen jackets this past summer, the texture alone does it for me.
One is a brown check pattern and the other is a nice cream/tan herringbone with a blue windowpane (the windowpane is faint, and doesn't show up well in my picture).
Asking $20 shipped

the Brown jacket is 22 3/4-23" across the chest, 19 1/4" straight across the shoulders, 26 1/4" sleeve and 32 1/2" long

tags:



Drops on old postings:

*Brown Suede Horsebit Loafers
*I can faintly make out that these are "Kent" brand and made in Italy
They're tagged "44" but they're far too tight for my US 11D foot
I'd estimate the size to be around 9 or 9.5 (this was based on holding them up to a pair of 9.5d florsheims)

asking $60>>$45* shipped conus or offer*


----------



## 32rollandrock

I am so cheering for that coat. All too often, they get so little justice and appreciation. That one's a keeper.



TweedyDon said:


> ^^That's a fantastic deal on that topcoat!


----------



## Christophe

chiamdream said:


> Gents - an odd jacket that might be of interest:a really lovely double-breasted J.Press navy blazer with peak lapels. Selling only because it's a bit snug. Asking $60 shipped. Click on the thumbnails for larger photos.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Waist: 19"
> Length BOC: 30.5"
> Pit to pit: 20"
> Sleeve: 26"
> 
> .


PM sent.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hello all! Now that Ohio weather has stepped it down to the sub 70s weather, its sweater season! I was looking through my old wardrobe and found I have a severe lack of *cardigans (and sweaters)*. I was hoping you guys could fix that?

Im looking for any type of cardigan (I love shawl collar, never owned one but Walter from Fringe made me a fan, (look at this sweater!)).
any material is fine.
Sizing: Small or Medium, most larges are too baggy and awkward to wear. I know for a fact that J. Crew and Brooks brothers fit a bit snug in Small and a bit loose in Medium but still wearable for both. Other brands, I cannot say.
Colors: Any solid color is fine, as for patterns, they are hit or miss, so pictures would be helpful!

Pricing: I am on a student budget, and as I'm still growing, I don't think Im ready to invest in any high quality/price clothes just yet, so under $25 each would be great, I know this limits me quite a bit, but I may be able to work something out with the parents as Christmas nears... so PM me regardless!

Please PM with anything you have! I appreciate all you folks have done.

*I realized that I do need some basic sweaters as well, preferably shawl collar again, but crew neck and V neck etc are all good, same preferences as before.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is from the defunct Britches of Georgetown. I am biased, of course, but I would argue that this is as fine a sport coat for fall as ever made. No apparent defects, fully lined, two button, darted. Measurements: Pit-to-pit, 22.25 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length from top seam to cuff: 26 inches with another inch possible. $50 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.












Next, a Harris Tweed by Stafford, back when Stafford included such fine touches as waterfowl-themed linings. There is a tear along the seam in the lining at an armhole--the sort of thing my tailor touches up at no charge when doing alterations. Measurements are 21.5 inches pit to pit; 18.5 inches wide at the shoulder; 30.5 inches long from bottom of collar and sleeve length is 25 inches, with another inch possible. $40 CONUS.


----------



## brozek

I have a slew of fall pants and shirts to post in the next few days, but here's a great fall jacket first. It's a vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka, size Large-Tall, made in the USA, green with buffalo plaid lining, four chest pockets with velcro closures, drawstrings at hood, waist and hem. I'm asking $40, shipped USPS priority with delivery confirmation.

Measurements: 
Chest 26" (armpit to armpit)
Sleeve 36" (center of back to cuff)
Length 33" (bottom of hood to hem)



(click thumbnails for larger images)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/232/jackets0061.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/jackets0071.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/jackets0011.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/jackets0041.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/jackets0051.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*42 Long 2B Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous light brown Harris Tweed with flecks of light blue and pink. 
Two buttons and darted. Quarter lined. No apparent flaws.
Measures to a 42 Long:
*Shoulders 18.5" | Pit to Pit 22" | Sleeves 25.5" | 32" Length BOC*









Asking *$40* shipped or offer CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

+ gazillion Trad points to the buyer.

It's a lifer (apparently, a multiple lifer).



CMDC said:


> In all my time thrifting, this is the finest top coat that I've come across. It is in absolutely flawless condition. As the tag indicates, this coat dates from 1957. It is as if it has been in the closet since then. I hope the pictures below do justice to it. The wool is very thick, making this ideal for winter wear. Two buttons on the cuff. Full lined. The lining is perfect. Because of the price I'm asking for this, I am willing to offer the buyer the ability to return it to me--provided they pay shipping both ways--if they are not satisfied.
> 
> Hickey Freeman for FR Tripler navy topcoat
> 
> Tagged 39L but please see measurements





TweedyDon said:


> ^^That's a fantastic deal on that topcoat!





32rollandrock said:


> I am so cheering for that coat. All too often, they get so little justice and appreciation. That one's a keeper.


----------



## AlanC

Updates & drops!

The leaves are changing and it's time to add some fall items to your wardrobe. Why, I just happen to have some right here for you!

*Orvis* coat with Indian blanket lining (!)
Tagged size: L (could work for XL)
P2P: 26"
Leather trim. Very nice coat. I don't know what Orvis would charge, but a lot.

*NOW $50!* $70 delivered CONUS

https://img813.imageshack.us/i/img5411l.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img5408b.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5406w.jpg/

*SOLD!* Polo RL cord G-9 jacket with madras lining (!)
Tagged size: XL
P2P: 26"

*NOW $25!* $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img593.imageshack.us/i/img5400q.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img5401ce.jpg/

*Orvis* Polartec fleece pullover
Made in USA
Tagged size: M
P2P: 23"

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img5433y.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5431k.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5429g.jpg/

*Mason's* cord shirt-jacket
Made in Italy
Tagged size: Medium
P2P: 21.5"

$35 delivered CONUS

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/img5413r.jpg/ https://img41.imageshack.us/i/img5416d.jpg/ https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img5417x.jpg/

A few things remaining from the last listing.



AlanC said:


> *Ralph Lauren Purple Label* glen plaid shirt
> Size: L
> Made in Italy -- Brushed cotton
> Retail: ~$400
> *NOW $60!* Your price: $75
> 
> 
> 
> *Filson* work trousers
> Tagged size: 36 (measures to 35 x 33)
> Solid shape, however these are pre-worn and broken in.
> *NOW $25!* Your price: $30
> 
> 
> 
> *John Comfort* tie
> Made in England
> 3" wide
> *NOW $10!* $13 delivered CONUS


----------



## canuckstyle

*BB Tweed Sack SC in Brown Herringbone 3/2Sz 48long. Trad staple*

This sportcoat isnt doing me any good. So its here for the Trad gentleman of stature.

This Brooks Brothers sack sportcoat is made in the USA of Imported fabric. It is brown in colour and has a herringbone pattern. The 3/2roll, single vent and two button cuffs are all combined with the undarted sack construction to give it all the trad details it needs.

The condition of the fabric is excellent, no holes, stains or other flaws. The half lining is also excellent, but does have an inkstain in the pocket area which is faint and does not show when worn.

Asking just $55.00 shipped to Conus or Canada.



Marked size 48Long
P2P 25in
BOC 32.5in
Sleeve 26in
Shoulder 20in


----------



## TweedyDon

The 1965 3-button sack and the small hacking jacket (with lining issues) have now both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Steve Smith

Tony Lumpkin your box is full. PM shipping info to me.


----------



## Reptilicus

Time to store your summer kit properly. Use these canvas storage bags. Each measures 24w X 14h X 18d. I used them to store sweaters in for a move. They have less than a season of use. For peace of mind, I lined one bag with cedar blocks and put the other bag with sweaters and more cedar inside the first. Your stuff will breathe but the insects will stay away. 2 shipped for $25. More images at
https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Canvas Storage Bags/


----------



## Reptilicus

Heres some nice stuff from PRL for kicking around in. Original polos and heavy weigh sweatshirt. All sized large. Received as gifts but I wear Medium. In new condition. They have been laundered one time. Shirts $25 shipped. Sweatshirt $30 shipped.















More photos here 
https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/PRL/


----------



## Jovan

Couldn't be returned/exchanged for your size? That's rough.


----------



## Pentheos

For sale by new owner. It's a little too short in the body for me (I'm 6'4"). I'm looking to move this, so $20 CONUS will do. Or reasonable offer. Thanks.



CMDC said:


> McGregor Drizzler, like new condition.
> Blue
> Size XL
> 
> $28 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!!*

As always all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*NB: Please see the close-ups of the tweeds and jackets for a better representation of the cloth; the large pictures often don't show it well at all!*

*1) Hardwick Clothes Harris Tweed with patch pockets!
*
*Claimed--thank you!*

*2) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed. Patch pockets!*

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner, or, if you prefer, I can have this done myself, free, before sending it to you. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*3) Zegna "soft" in Wool/Cashmere--Made in Switzerland*

Cut from a lovely birdseye cloth that's 90% wool and 10% cashmere, this beautiful Zegna jacket is beautifully soft nad has a wonderful drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Switzerland. It's in excellent condition, and is unvented in Flusser-approved style.

*Asking just $45, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:

Tagged an EU56/US46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4










    

*4) Classic flecked herringbone Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic, brown herringbone Harris tweed that's flecked throughout with rosehip red, russet orange and moss green. It features patch pockets, leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, half-canvassing, and was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

This really is an absolutely *beautiful* jacket, and were it my size I'd be keeping it myself!

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Tagged a 43L, but seems to be closer to a 40L or a 41L:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32










   

*5) Norm Thompson blazer, cut from cashmere/wool cloth by A. Miliotti, Italy. *

This is a lovely, soft blazer, cut from dark navy cloth blended from cashmere and wool by A. Miliotti of Italy. The fabric is clearly cashmere-rich, and has a wonderful soft hand and drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single vent. There's some very minor "roughening" of the fabric throughout from minor pilling, and so this jacket is in very Good condition. As such,

asking a *mere $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*6) Classic Trad 3/2 tweed sack by Bardstown--"Authentic Traditional Clothing"*

*Claimed--thank you!*

*7) Corbin basketweave tweed with overcheck. *

A wonderful, half-canvassed tweed jacket, this is cut from a lovely basketweave cloth with a terrific and subtle overcheck of grass green, blue, and russet--my pictures really do not do this justice at all! This jacket is half-lined, has a single vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$40, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (=2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*8) TERRIFIC SMALLER heavyweight tweed--with ticket pocket!*

*SOLD*

*10) POSS. UNWORN Anglophile tweed, Made in Canada--Elbow patches, ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch! *

This is a lovely half-canvassed jacket in beautifully soft tweed with a lovely drape, and all the details to delight the heart of an Anglophile--elbow patches, side vents, a ticket pocket, a throat latch, and a lovely English cut, with darting and a three-button closure. I should note that the throat latch is ornamental only, but the ticket pocket is fully functional--or, at least, it will be once you've cut the basting, since it's never been opened since new! The tweed of this jacket is a beautiful, rich, complex dark weave, and the jacket is fully lined. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I suspect it's either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed.

Asking just *$28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










     

*11) WONDERFUL 3/2 tweed sack by Corbin; Canvassed, and Made in the USA! *

*SOLD *

*12) H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.

This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm

asking *just $16, shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 17 1/2










     

*13) c. 42, 44 BEAUTIFUL 3/2.5 tweed sack in basketweave; HALF-CANVASSED, HOOK VENT, FULL LEATHER BUTTONS!*

*Claimed--thank you! (And this is a GREAT jacket!)
*
*14) BEAUTIFUL & POSS. UNWORN 42R Harris Tweed in Houndstooth with russet overcheck. *

This is an absolutely wonderful jacket, and I'm seriously envious of you if it's your size. Cut from a beautiful and complex houndstooth in earth-toned Harris Tweed with a russet overcheck, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. I believe that it is also unworn, since the two front pockets are still basted shut, and the background to the Harris label is a pristine white. This jacket was Made in the USA, is lined in bemberg, and has a center vent. Obviously, it's in superb condition.

Asking *$35 shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4










     

*15) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend. *

The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.

Asking just *$20 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*16) Lovely HARRIS TWEED; half-canvassed with leather buttons.
*
Another lovely Harris Tweed, this is a complex weave that subtly combines vertical bars of herringbone and basketweave, together with the classic Harris striping of rose pink, morningsky blue, and dark tan. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It also features the classic Harris Tweed leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, shipped in CONUS, or lower offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

Asking just *$18, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*2) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown best in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $20, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26










    

*3) LL Bean Buffalo Plaid wool-rich shirt
*
*Claimed!
*

*3) Amona Mills Buffalo Shirt
*
Another terrific shirt! This is in excellent condition, and is all wool. It's a very thick, heavy, warm shirt/jacket. Classically American, and Made in Iowa!

*Asking $25 shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*1) Size L J. McLaughlin seersucker-y shirt.*

A lovely summer shirt from the (frankly way overpriced) preppy Princeton store. Tagged a size L, and measures c. 24 1/2" across the chest, c. 35 1/2 sleeve.

This was insanely expensive at full retail, and not worth what they charged. But it's definitely worth* $13, or offer*! 

  

*2) Size 45 Lacoste Dress Shirt. *

Designed in France, and Made in France! This is a size 45, and measures 25" across the chest, and has a c. 36" sleeve. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $13, or offer.*


----------



## brozek

The green/buffalo plaid LL Bean jacket I posted above is sold - thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

All sweaters are now claimed with the exception of the Braemar, which I might just end up keeping!

The pink J. Crew OCBd is also now claimed, as are the Purdey and Cordings shirts, and the size 15 Bean chamois.

Thanks!

*And those plaid trousers, below, are GREAT!*


----------



## zbix

Drops

Have some great tweeds if you're about a 42L

1) BB Grey Herringbone Sack Tweed 42L - $45

22" P2P | 24.5" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32.5" Length

https://img838.imageshack.us/i/img7860f.jpg/https://img855.imageshack.us/i/img7856t.jpg/

2) BB Brown Herringbone Sack Tweed ~42L - SOLD

3) Corbin Slate/Blue/Grey Herringbone Sack Tweed ~42L - $45

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/corbintweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/corbintweedsc4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/corbintweedsc2.jpg/

4) H. Freeman Sons Brown Windowpane Sack Tweed ~42ML - $45

22" P2P | 24.5" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 31" Length

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img7872s.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img7877c.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img7874m.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img7873e.jpg/

5) Wool Corbin Trousers - $25

20" Waist | 29" Inseam | 40" Outseam

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/corbinpants1.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/corbinpants2.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/corbinpants4.jpg/

6) Southwick Sack Suit ~39 (marked 41R) - $55

21" P2P | 23.75" Sleeve | 17.5" Shoulder | 30.5" Length
17" Waist | 28" Inseam | 2" Cuff | 1.5" on inside in addition to cuff.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/southwicksacksuit6.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/southwicksacksuit9.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/southwicksacksuit5.jpg/

7) Barrie LTD Brown Tassel Loafers 11 C/E - Possibly made by Alden - $35
Good condition. The right sole has more wear than the left, 
and the heels probably need to be replaced soon

https://img594.imageshack.us/i/img7825p.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img7824t.jpg/https://img29.imageshack.us/i/img7886w.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers Sport Shirts, size L. New.*

Non-iron. The top three are trim fit; the bottom one is a traditional fit.

$25 each, take $5 off for each multiple, or $80 for all four.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A cautionary tale.

A dissatisfied would-be buyer has just PM'd me, outraged, because I had the audacity to sell a shirt that he had wanted. He is threatening to report me to moderators, etc., etc., etc., and I invited him to do same. Meantime, here is the deal, so far as I am concerned:

If you want to buy an item from me--or from any seller here, for that matter--please either pay promptly or let the seller know what to expect. Do not, for example, say "Can I pay by check" and when the seller says "sure," reply "I'm on vacation, I'll mail the check when I get home in four days." When that happens and there are other buyers who have expressed interest, they will--and in my view, should--be given an opportunity. Now, if you want to ask if you can pay by check in four days when you first ask if you can pay by check, that's a different deal--myself and most other sellers here, I think would be cool with that. But don't piecemeal it.

Please remember, most everyone here, certainly myself, isn't doing this to make money, and we don't make any money at all, when you consider the cost of gas going from one thrift store to the next, digging through stuff so you don't have to. I think we enjoy doing it, but we are not, never will be, Brooks Brothers or even Wal Mart--we are better in some respects and worse in others. One of the things I, personally, am not good at is dealing with folks whom I don't know who say, late in the game, "Hold this for me, I'll pay you later while other people are in line."

Sorry for the distraction/vent. Just seems like I've run into some folks lately whom I hope I never run into in real life.


----------



## randomdude

I am the buyer that got screwed here. Many of you know me - I have been buying things on this board for years, every time without incident. I emailed 32rollandrock on SUNDAY claiming the shirt and I told Hingis check would go out this THURSDAY for the shirt - so he would get it next week. Now in my years of experience buying things on this board that is WELL within the typical time period to sell and receive items. It is incredibly unfair to cancel my purchase because 32 will get his check a week after I first PM'd him. I just want my shirt, I don't want to make a big deal - but I have done nothing to disqualify myself.



32rollandrock said:


> A cautionary tale.
> 
> A dissatisfied would-be buyer has just PM'd me, outraged, because I had the audacity to sell a shirt that he had wanted. He is threatening to report me to moderators, etc., etc., etc., and I invited him to do same. Meantime, here is the deal, so far as I am concerned:
> 
> If you want to buy an item from me--or from any seller here, for that matter--please either pay promptly or let the seller know what to expect. Do not, for example, say "Can I pay by check" and when the seller says "sure," reply "I'm on vacation, I'll mail the check when I get home in four days." When that happens and there are other buyers who have expressed interest, they will--and in my view, should--be given an opportunity. Now, if you want to ask if you can pay by check in four days when you first ask if you can pay by check, that's a different deal--myself and most other sellers here, I think would be cool with that. But don't piecemeal it.
> 
> Please remember, most everyone here, certainly myself, isn't doing this to make money, and we don't make any money at all, when you consider the cost of gas going from one thrift store to the next, digging through stuff so you don't have to. I think we enjoy doing it, but we are not, never will be, Brooks Brothers or even Wal Mart--we are better in some respects and worse in others. One of the things I, personally, am not good at is dealing with folks whom I don't know who say, late in the game, "Hold this for me, I'll pay you later while other people are in line."
> 
> Sorry for the distraction/vent. Just seems like I've run into some folks lately whom I hope I never run into in real life.


----------



## AlanC

Edit: My post below was composed without seeing the response above. 


No one can expect holds. In the past I've bent over backwards for buyers, holding other sellers off for someone who has expressed possible interest. If you're not saying "what's your Paypal" then you're not a committed buyer.

I had a guy who was all excited about an item I had just reduced. He asked for additional measurements, which I quickly provided. It was exactly what he needed, he says. Next communication: "will you take $20?" instead of the $25 I'd just dropped it to. I didn't bother writing him back.*


*I will consider offers and often accept them, but the circumstances didn't do a good job of softening me up.


----------



## Reptilicus

Jovan said:


> Couldn't be returned/exchanged for your size? That's rough.


Yea, I let a lot of time go by. I kept thinking that I would get used to the large fit. But, I didn't and they never made it into my rotation.


----------



## Reptilicus

Reptilicus said:


> Heres some nice stuff from PRL for kicking around in. Original polos and heavy weigh sweatshirt. All sized large. Received as gifts but I wear Medium. In new condition. They have been laundered one time. Shirts $25 shipped. Sweatshirt $30 shipped.


SHIRTS SOLD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I had a couple of Harris Tweeds to post, but my post was running long, and I wanted to included some big closeup pictures, so I put it in the sales forum.

you can find it here:
Harris Tweeds in hard to find patterns 38-40

a couple preview shots

Also:
Four years or so ago when I first joined this forum I took AlanC up on a very kind offer of a free NWT Kenneth Gordon shirt.

It was very appreciated, at the time I was still in school, and my shirts were hand me downs that were too big in the collar, or old school shirts I'd outgrown.

Since them I've more than filled a wardrobe with shirts, and I have trouble wearing colors like ecru and yellow, so I'd like to pass it on to someone else.

So it's free, I'll cover shipping, pale yellow, Kenneth Gordon pinpoint cloth button down, 15.5x34, used in good condition


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Those are gorgeous tweeds, especially the first!


----------



## Orgetorix

I agree with 32 and Alan above. I typically don't take checks, and I typically don't hold items longer than the 24 hours (MAX) it should take you to put the payment through once I send give you my Paypal address. I've gotten requests to hold items before, and my usual response is, "Let me know when you have the money, and if it's still available then, it's yours." This works out in the buyer's favor as often as not, because sometimes the price will have dropped by the time they get around to being able to pay. 

For buyers, I'd say that if a seller agrees to take a check, don't count the item as rightfully yours until you can say "The check is in the mail right now." Unless explicitly accepts your offer of payment in a few days, it's not reasonable to assume he'll hold an item for you.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop*

This is gorgeous light brown Harris Tweed with flecks of light blue and pink. 
Two buttons and darted. Quarter lined. No apparent flaws.
Measures to a 42 Long:
*Shoulders 18.5" | Pit to Pit 22" | Sleeves 25.5" | 32" Length BOC*









Asking *$35 *shipped or offer CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*FALL TIES--Plus pocket squares and a bowtie! From FREE to $18!*

I have a lot of ties to pass along today, including silks, cashmere, wool, wool knits, and emblematics from makers such as Brioni, Ben Silver, Brooks Brothers, Lochcarron--and more! AND SOME ARE FREE!

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALSO.... I have several ties (from Brooks, Dior, Talbott, Paul Stuart, and the like) that have minor blemishes, such as very small marks or thread pulls. These ties are FREE with two or more other ties!  I've placed these into their own group at the end of this post.*

*GROUP 1*










        

a) Talbott. SOLD
b) GANT. SOLD
c) No name maker; slightly rumpled from storage. $8
d) Christian Dior. Minor blemish, so FREE.
e) Talbott. SOLD
f) Brooks Bros. Minor blemish, so FREE. CLAIMED

*GROUP 2*










            

a) Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton SOLD
b) Roots. Made in England. SOL
c) Brooks Brothers. Some bleeding into the lining, which an't be seen from the front. Hence just $8
d) Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. SOLD
e) Brooks Brothers. $10
f) Brioni. Made in Italy--of course! SOLD

*GROUP 3*










           

a) Ted Lapidus cashmere. A beautiful, thick, luxurious tie! This does have some minor rips/frays on the back, as shown, although these cannot be seen when it's worn. The retailer's keeper is also off on one side. Hence just SOLD for a lovely cashmere tie! SOLD
b) Lochcarron. Lambswool, and a lovely dark green. Show your Irish pride! (Although this was made in Scotland!) SOLD
c) Green knit. All wool, although no fabric listed. A small rip in the back but which can't be seen when worn. This is a lovely dark forest green--perfect for tattersalls and tweeds! SOLD
d) FANTASTIC vintage wool tie! Made by Rivetz of Boston for Jacob Reed, this is a terrific weave of black and dark moss green, with a classic Rat pack shape to it! It does have a small tear in the back which can't be seen when worn, hence just SOLD
e) Navy knit. Sale pending

*GROUP 4*










          

a) Brooks Brothers. Keeper off on one side and crudely repaired; hence just SOLD
b) Gant. All wool regimental. Minor rip on back, hence just SOLD
c) *VERY VERY RARE!* Tie by Welch, Margetson & Co. London. Specialized in very high quality shirts and ties, and at its height had eight stores in London. Closed in 1963. This tie has some minor age blemishes on the back, but overall is in Very Good condition. A steal at just SOLD for a wearable slice of menswear history! SOLD
d) Ben Silver. Inauguration tie for Bush & Quayle, 1989. Excellent condition. Just $18

*
GROUP 5*










          

a) Trimingham's of Bermuda Bermuda emblematic. Poly. $7
b) Pheasants emblematic. Perfect for Fall! Poly. $7
c) Lovely all silk pheasants emblematic by Boston Trader. Slightly rumpled from storage, but still a lovely tie, and nothing a steam couldn't cure. Asking just $15.
d) Aeropostale Blackwatch. I believe this is thick cotton. Very Good condition--a bit rumpled--hence just SOLD
e) Skinny 1960s Rooster tie. $6

*GROUP 6*

You know what this is--one of the classic Chipp humorous emblematics series! This is the "Moneybags" tie. Made from Qiana.

In *Very Good* condition, with no flaws at all.

Asking just *$12, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

  

*GROUP 7*










*FREE TIES!* All of these are by makers such as Brooks Brothers, Christian Dior, Talbott, and Paul Stuart. They all have minor blemishs to the front--small spots or pulled threads--that prevent me from asking anything for them. So, they're free with two or more other ties, above, or pocket squares, below!

a) New Jersey
b) Dior
c) Blue Brooks CLAIMED
d) Pink
e) Yellow
f) Paul Stuart CLAIMED

*GROUP 8 -- Pocket squares and bowtie*



















  

a) Schiaparelli pocket square/scarf. This might well be a woman's scarf, as it's LARGE, measuring c. 22" square. However, it's very light silk, and could easily fold to a normal size. It does have a very few unnoticeable runs in the silk at the edges, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Made in Japan for the couture firm Schiaparelli. Asking $16 or offer, CONUS.

 

b) Small pocket square. Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 12" square.

 

c) Polka dot bowtie. Made in England. Good condition only. $8.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Stuart McGuire burgundy, shell cordovan PTBs in size 12 B/D. These have a couple minor dings, nothing affecting wearability, but are in otherwise great condition. The double soles have lots of wear remaining. The heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long...a quick and inexpensive repair. Asking $150 shipped CONUS.









 

*Also, I just posted an excellent Cooper A2 jacket in the Sales Forum.*


----------



## jimskelton1

Cautionary tale from a buyer: I recently offered to buy a pair of shoes on this board ( at full asking price). I promptly received the email address of the seller, and it being the weekend, emailed and informed the seller payment would be on Monday (less than 2 days away via paypal) and I was informed by the seller here that the item was STILL FOR SALE until payment was received. Needless to say I did not and will not be buying anything from said seller. I will not commit to buy something unless the seller will commit to sell it to me. Less than 48 hours for full payment to arrive is not unreasonable. I will not send a seller payment and then hope the item has not already been sold to someone else.



randomdude said:


> I am the buyer that got screwed here. Many of you know me - I have been buying things on this board for years, every time without incident. I emailed 32rollandrock on SUNDAY claiming the shirt and I told Hingis check would go out this THURSDAY for the shirt - so he would get it next week. Now in my years of experience buying things on this board that is WELL within the typical time period to sell and receive items. It is incredibly unfair to cancel my purchase because 32 will get his check a week after I first PM'd him. I just want my shirt, I don't want to make a big deal - but I have done nothing to disqualify myself.


----------



## ArtVandalay

From a seller's prospective, I'm more than happy to hold an item for someone I'm familiar with and I know is good for payment But all too often (and this happens more at TOF, honestly) I've had someone "commit to buy" an item, ask for my paypal, and then proceed to never send payment and not respond to follow-up emails. And then in the meantime I end up telling other interested buyers that the item is gone "pending payment" thus possibly losing someone who would otherwise send payment right then and there. The cycle continues and a week and a half and two price drops later, the item still sits in my closet...

Maybe I've been lucky though, I haven't had any issues like this as either a buyer or a seller on this forum.



jimskelton1 said:


> Cautionary tale from a buyer: I recently offered to buy a pair of shoes on this board ( at full asking price). I promptly received the email address of the seller, and it being the weekend, emailed and informed the seller payment would be on Monday (less than 2 days away via paypal) and I was informed by the seller here that the item was STILL FOR SALE until payment was received. Needless to say I did not and will not be buying anything from said seller. I will not commit to buy something unless the seller will commit to sell it to me. Less than 48 hours for full payment to arrive is not unreasonable. I will not send a seller payment and then hope the item has not already been sold to someone else.


----------



## HalfLegend

jimskelton1 said:


> Cautionary tale from a buyer: I recently offered to buy a pair of shoes on this board ( at full asking price). I promptly received the email address of the seller, and it being the weekend, emailed and informed the seller payment would be on Monday (less than 2 days away via paypal) and I was informed by the seller here that the item was STILL FOR SALE until payment was received. Needless to say I did not and will not be buying anything from said seller. I will not commit to buy something unless the seller will commit to sell it to me. Less than 48 hours for full payment to arrive is not unreasonable. I will not send a seller payment and then hope the item has not already been sold to someone else.


Jim, please be patient with this forum. As a relatively unknown member, we don't know you as well as some common posters on this thread. It is not uncommon for folks to join this forum to buy one item they see on the thrift thread and then change their mind and hightail out. I don't think you'll run into this problem if you post on here a bit more often and get a sort of word of mouth trust going. You must understand that the people on this forum are not primarily selling to make money (which becomes quite obvious when you see new clothes being moved at lower than clearance prices), they are here to distribute clothes to people who can use them, without breaking their own wallets. Even if you offered at the full list price, he may just want to move it quickly with money as a secondary concern. Dont let this get to you though! I joined last year and have not a bad word to say about anyone here, this is a great group and you will learn a lot from this bunch.


----------



## jkiley

+1. At least for the items I have bought here, it's easy to see that shipping and even the lowest of thrift store prices make up the better part of the pricing from the gents here. That still excludes the time and travel to ship items and the time spent photographing, measuring, and corresponding with potential buyers. It's a good place to buy.

When sellers wait, they run the risk not only that you won't pay but also that another willing buyer will buy something else instead. When there's no net profit to speak of, it's hard to ask someone to exclude other buyers.

I usually talk about the sale by PM and then quickly Paypal over the money. Is there some sort of issue that requires a wait that I haven't run into? Even with an empty account, it will send the money and pull it in from my bank account.


----------



## jwooten

I've not experienced any issues with sellers on this forum. I've been a less than ideal buyer at time due to some shipping fiascoes, but everyone has been courteous and helpful. I make every effort to be prompt with payment however because this is the modern age and it's not difficult to paypal the money quickly. I've always live by the belief that nothing is sold until you see money in your hand.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Please let me know where else in the world you would expect someone doing business over the Internet to hold an item for two days with no guarantee of payment, refusing all offers from would-be buyers. I thought so. The thing is, you can send PP 24/7--why must a seller be kept hanging for any length of time if you are going the PP route?

This is a pretty special marketplace, I think. Every seller I've done business with has been, without exception, fabulous and completely easy to work with. Heck, on two occasions, sellers whom I won't out have accepted layaway when money was tight. I have held stuff for folks with track records. I have accepted checks and paid by check.

But expecting such courtesies as a matter of course isn't cool. When I did the layaways, I made it quite clear to the sellers that this was entirely at their discretion and I would not at all hold it against them if they declined--and I meant that. I also paid the asking price on both items. To ask for a layaway and then try to lower an already bargain price shows, in my opinion, no class. I'd rather pay a few bucks.

In my own experience, I have, more than once, committed to an exchange item and regretted it almost instantly. But I always paid, even when I knew that I shouldn't be buying something. To do otherwise, I think, shows no class. I would rather pay a few bucks.

The buyers here are much better than on TOF or the bay. Let's keep this a classy place. And, confidential to randomdude, I think I might have a 16/4 for you...



jimskelton1 said:


> Cautionary tale from a buyer: I recently offered to buy a pair of shoes on this board ( at full asking price). I promptly received the email address of the seller, and it being the weekend, emailed and informed the seller payment would be on Monday (less than 2 days away via paypal) and I was informed by the seller here that the item was STILL FOR SALE until payment was received. Needless to say I did not and will not be buying anything from said seller. I will not commit to buy something unless the seller will commit to sell it to me. Less than 48 hours for full payment to arrive is not unreasonable. I will not send a seller payment and then hope the item has not already been sold to someone else.


----------



## jimmyfingers

*WTB- Drivers hats in all colors/materials/patterns*

I sale stuff on about 10 different forums right now ranging from clothes to lawn equipment. If I had a dollar for every buyer who told me to hold the item and they will pay me in two days, I would be a rich man. Buyers on forums can be extremely flakey.

It is very frustrating for sellers as they spend time messaging back and forth to be ignored when it comes time to send funds.

The guys on this forum aren't making much if any money and all are gentleman to deal with.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A large all-cotton sweater made-in-USA sweater by LL Bean in oatmeal. This is relatively heavyweight cotton and appears never worn--check out the brightness of the inner tags. $20 CONUS












An XL sport shirt by J. Crew with a flap button pocket. Zero issues, no disappointments. $15 CONUS


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'll just second 32's praise for all the buyers and sellers here.


To be honest I never know what to do when getting multiple offers on stuff, I used to go in order of who pm'd first, but often that meant waiting days for people who'd asked for measurements or just expressed passing interest to give a solid decline.

Now I figure first to pay is fairest.


----------



## swb120

I have generally had great experiences here, as a buyer and a seller, but I echo the comments of 32 and others above: I have been burned too many times by people "committing" to buy, only later to flake out. Again, this is usually over at TOF, but it has happened here, as well, and usually with newer members. For those known/established members, it's never an issue if they need a few extra days to pay. But for those whom I don't know or with whom I have no track record, I tell them the same thing - the first person to actually pay is the one who will receive an item.


----------



## jimskelton1

Its called Ebay and you have 72 hours to make payment. I have some things to post on the exchange in the near future and I can assure you I will not be on of those double selling things and then unable to deliver.



32rollandrock said:


> Please let me know where else in the world you would expect someone doing business over the Internet to hold an item for two days with no guarantee of payment, refusing all offers from would-be buyers. I thought so. The thing is, you can send PP 24/7--why must a seller be kept hanging for any length of time if you are going the PP route?
> 
> This is a pretty special marketplace, I think. Every seller I've done business with has been, without exception, fabulous and completely easy to work with. Heck, on two occasions, sellers whom I won't out have accepted layaway when money was tight. I have held stuff for folks with track records. I have accepted checks and paid by check.
> 
> But expecting such courtesies as a matter of course isn't cool. When I did the layaways, I made it quite clear to the sellers that this was entirely at their discretion and I would not at all hold it against them if they declined--and I meant that. I also paid the asking price on both items. To ask for a layaway and then try to lower an already bargain price shows, in my opinion, no class. I'd rather pay a few bucks.
> 
> In my own experience, I have, more than once, committed to an exchange item and regretted it almost instantly. But I always paid, even when I knew that I shouldn't be buying something. To do otherwise, I think, shows no class. I would rather pay a few bucks.
> 
> The buyers here are much better than on TOF or the bay. Let's keep this a classy place. And, confidential to randomdude, I think I might have a 16/4 for you...


----------



## ArtVandalay

jimskelton1 said:


> Its called Ebay and you have 72 hours to make payment. I have some things to post on the exchange in the near future and I can assure you I will not be on of those double selling things and then unable to deliver.


Not even close to being the same thing.
Once you win an eBay auction you have entered into a BINDING CONTRACT and are _obligated _under the eBay TOS to make payment. 
"I'd like to claim that jacket" unfortunately, does not offer sellers on the exchange that same guarantee.
Once you begin selling on the exchange, I am certain you will come to understand this.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I hope this place never becomes Ebay.



jimskelton1 said:


> Its called Ebay and you have 72 hours to make payment. I have some things to post on the exchange in the near future and I can assure you I will not be on of those double selling things and then unable to deliver.


----------



## jwooten

32rollandrock said:


> I hope this place never becomes Ebay.


Ditto, I like the current swap meet feel we have going on. Never know what you'll find.


----------



## HalfLegend

jwooten said:


> Ditto, I like the current swap meet feel we have going on. Never know what you'll find.


 +1

I think ebay is highly money motivated, unlike this thread which is more to show case what you find and to give to people who can make better use of it than anything else.

Let's not fret over this matter.


----------



## swb120

Making friends, eh new guy?


----------



## Jovan

If there are any grudges that need to be settled, they can be in private message.


----------



## Reptilicus

Viyella Sport Shirt. New with tags. Made in USA. Bought from another member before I understood Viyella sizing. Size Large. 16.5/35 $50 shipped.


----------



## JoshT

Apologies, as I know this is slightly off topic, but it does pertain to the discussion above. What does TOF stand for? I couldn't find it in the AAAC glossary.

Many thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Other Forum



JoshT said:


> Apologies, as I know this is slightly off topic, but it does pertain to the discussion above. What does TOF stand for? I couldn't find it in the AAAC glossary.
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## JoshT

That makes perfect sense! Thank you, 32rollandrock.


----------



## Orgetorix

Bump and price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> I've been on the hunt for a duffle coat in my size, and these two are ones that I've thrifted that don't fit me. Both are original, classic Gloveralls. One is navy, one is a lighter slate blue that's really nice. Both are in good shape with no holes or anything; the leather loops for the horn toggles are all in good condition. There's some slight wear along the front edge on the navy coat, but nothing that's very noticeable.
> 
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS. Would also trade for a TTS 42 duffle. *
> 
> Sizing on Gloveralls is notoriously variable. These two are tagged 48R (slate) and 44XL, but while the length differs, they're otherwise pretty close in size. I'd say they'd both work well for a 46; the slate one would be on the larger side for that size and the navy one slightly on the trimmer side.
> 
> *Navy coat is SOLD; slate still available*
> 
> Slate:
> Chest: 28
> Sleeves: 26
> Shoulders: 21.5
> Length: 39


----------



## Orgetorix

Time to see if anyone is interested in any of this stuff before I send it back to Goodwill. Most of this is free + shipping or close to it. It's all going to the thrift bin Saturday, so there won't be any further drops or bumps.

Norman Hilton sportcoat. Approx 42R. Repairable moth holes on sleeve. *$10 shipped CONUS*

More pics and measurements here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Oxxford-Norman-Hilton-Zegna-Brooks-Brothers&









Polo RL canvas shoes. 11D. Worn a handful of times. *$10 shipped CONUS*



BB suede sneakers. 11D. Worn a handful of times. *$15 shipped CONUS*


----------



## CMDC

I guess I'll jump into the shark tank here. As my posting shows, I'm a pretty prolific seller here--and buyer as well. My experience has been almost exclusively positive. Any problems I've had--flaking out, etc.--have been with non-regular posters here. The way I tend to look at the selling process--and which I try to live by as a buyer, is as follows:

When I am contacted by a buyer, I assume that they are interested enough in the item (assuming there aren't addtional questions regarding measurements, condition, etc.) that they are ready to pull the trigger. I also assume that given that they've contacted me, they are ready to proceed (either with buying or deciding no) in a timely fashion. I know that we aren't all on this site the same amount, but if you make an inquiry you should be watching for a reply. To make an inquiry of interest, and then not respond for a few days is not cool. When I try to buy something here, I check my PMs constantly out of courtesy to the seller. Once I hear that an item's mine, I send payment immediately. Obviously, paypal is the method of choice here and the best for this type of transaction. I think that absent a commitment to paypal (or some other instant transfer), the seller should have discretion as to how to proceed.

None of us deal with each other face to face in the flesh here--unless there's some secret meeting I'm not privy to. All we have is our reputation and courtesy. We should always try to maximize this.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit, shirt, khakis, and Florsheim pennies above are all spoken for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HalfLegend

Looking for a grey wool tie. Subtle or no pattern please, maybe a charcoal of THIS color but of THIS width. If I could get pictures via PM or if they are larger you could PM for email that would be fantastic!

I just need something for a once or twice a month debate competition to go with a navy pinstripe suit so nothing high quality or new, sub $20 preferably.

Many thanks!

*PS still on the search for cheap cardigans (shawl collar especially). details


----------



## TweedyDon

If anyone has an inexpensive orange (preferably burnt orange) wool, knit, or wool/silk tie they're not using, please PM me!


----------



## Reptilicus

CMDC said:


> I guess I'll jump into the shark tank here. As my posting shows, I'm a pretty prolific seller here--and buyer as well. My experience has been almost exclusively positive. Any problems I've had--flaking out, etc.--have been with non-regular posters here. The way I tend to look at the selling process--and which I try to live by as a buyer, is as follows:
> 
> When I am contacted by a buyer, I assume that they are interested enough in the item (assuming there aren't addtional questions regarding measurements, condition, etc.) that they are ready to pull the trigger. I also assume that given that they've contacted me, they are ready to proceed (either with buying or deciding no) in a timely fashion. I know that we aren't all on this site the same amount, but if you make an inquiry you should be watching for a reply. To make an inquiry of interest, and then not respond for a few days is not cool. When I try to buy something here, I check my PMs constantly out of courtesy to the seller. Once I hear that an item's mine, I send payment immediately. Obviously, paypal is the method of choice here and the best for this type of transaction. I think that absent a commitment to paypal (or some other instant transfer), the seller should have discretion as to how to proceed.
> 
> None of us deal with each other face to face in the flesh here--unless there's some secret meeting I'm not privy to. All we have is our reputation and courtesy. We should always try to maximize this.


Great. What's your point? Do we all need to give you a ten paragraph message about why your item might not work for us? There has been a ton of whining from buyers and sellers on this post in the last two pages about some sort of perceived set of rules or decorum. Another poster suggested that if you can't deal with the sprezzatura nature of this particular post, that you might take your offers to Ebay, Style Forum, or Sales Forum. Sometimes a buyer might ask and decide it's not for them. Does not require the declaration of independence to not purchase.


----------



## HalfLegend

I think this thread is going a bit haywire, lets all just focus on what we came here for, an appreciation of trad clothes!


----------



## Reptilicus

Agreed. Lets buy and sell some goodies. Shall we?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Moving right along...

An utterly gorgeous made-in-Ireland cardigan lambswool sweater vest in 46-48 by Lands End--not overly familiar with LE labels, but this one looks old to my eye. The sweater presents as brand new, with mint-condition buttons. No disappointments or regrets. $28 CONUS












Next, a fine mustard-brown made-in-USA fisherman style sweater by Lord Jeff in large. The wool is thick and incredibly soft--not quite merino, but not far off. No flaws that I can find. $25 CONUS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Southwick 3/2 Glencheck Tweed, ca. 41 L *(no marked size)

This is a really gorgeous dark grey tweed accented with a teal and slate blue overcheck, and it's super soft with a very natural drape and structure. The fabric itself feels like 100% lambswool and is in excellent condition.

(The pictures make it look somewhat lighter than in life.)

Measures:

22" chest ptp
18.5" shoulders
25.5" sleeves
32" length boc

$45 shipped.










*Russell & Bromley London Suede Venetian Loafers, 9 1/2 UK (10.5 US)*

A nice looking English suede venetian in good condition with no damages. "Made by hand"

The left sole has the slightest bit of give at the ball, but there is a lot of life in them yet, (the uppers could use a little brushing, too--I just haven't been able to find my suede kit.)

$45 shipped.










*Sperry Deck/Boat Shoes, 10.5 M*

I almost never pick up boat shoes unless they are new or like new. These are a case of the latter, and I'd say they are an honest case of "they've only been worn once or twice".

The color/lighting is off in the picures, so just imagine the colors looking the way they should and you'll have a good idea how they actually do.

$40 shipped.








https://s1013.photobucket.com/album...erry 10 5 M/?action=view&current=DSCF0709.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

The LL Bean oatmeal cotton sweater and the J. Crew sport shirt listed on previous page have both sold. Thanks.


----------



## jonathanbaron

New thrift shop exchanger here. When I saw this one, I thought what could be more Trad than The Andover Shop. This is a very lightweight shirt. I'd keep it for myself it the necksize was right.

*The Andover Shop, 16x33 *how about *$20 *shipped CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

^I'd buy it from you if it had another inch in the sleeves. Great shirt!


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pink OCBD Hyde Park by Land's End shirt, 17/33, in as-new condition. $15 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops--offers welcome!*

*Price drops--and OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always all prices include shipping in CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *NB: Please see the close-ups of the tweeds and jackets for a better representation of the cloth; the large pictures often don't show it well at all!*
> 
> *2) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed. Patch pockets!*
> 
> This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.
> 
> This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner, or, if you prefer, I can have this done myself, free, before sending it to you. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at
> 
> *Just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Zegna "soft" in Wool/Cashmere--Made in Switzerland*
> 
> Cut from a lovely birdseye cloth that's 90% wool and 10% cashmere, this beautiful Zegna jacket is beautifully soft nad has a wonderful drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Switzerland. It's in excellent condition, and is unvented in Flusser-approved style.
> 
> *Asking just $35, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:
> 
> Tagged an EU56/US46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from what I believe to be charcoal flannel, this classic 3/2 sack was made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, USA for their uber-trad "Naturalaire" line. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two-button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders and narrow lapels. This jacket might be part of a suit, but given both the lapel details and the solid colour it could easily be used as a blazer, especially if you substitute dark horn buttons for its current complementary ones.
> 
> This jacket has undergone a very professional repair to its right lapel, as shown; this can be seen when worn, but presents as an intentional detail rather than a flaw. One cuff has very minor wear, which can only be found on close inspection. As such, this jacket is very conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so I'm
> 
> asking *just $14, shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *This is tagged a 42L, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 17 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Amona Mills Buffalo Shirt*

*PRICE DROP!*

This is in excellent condition, and is all wool. It's a very thick, heavy, warm shirt/jacket. Classically American, and Made in Iowa!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Asking $22 shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4


----------



## jfkemd

Robert Talbott Repp Tie
3.25 inches at it's widest
This is in excellent shape
$15 shipped CONUS
PM with questions










lightweight 3/2 wash and wear sack sports coat
I can't find a label on it.
The proportions and silhouette are spot on and very much comparable to any Southwick or BB vintage offerings.
It has lapped seams, a single vent and the shoulders are truly natural. The coat is half lined as well.
I'm not sure, but the fabric seems to be Poplin.
Measurements:
shoulders: 18.25
armpits: 22
length (BOC): 30
sleeves: 25.5
Overall, this seems to be a 42R, but do refer to the measurements.
$30 shipped CONUS
no noted flaws. this coat is in excellent condition


----------



## TweedyDon

*ICONIC Sz. 38 Woolrich mackinaw Coat, in EXCELLENT condition!*

An American icon, the Mackinaw coat is most closely associated with Woolrich and Filson, and is THE perfect coat for the Fall and Winter. And this one is a beauty! Made in the USA (I believe that Woolrich now ourtsources) this features functional hand-warmer pockets lined in what feels like soft cotton duck, two snap-shut chest pockets, two snap-shut bottom pockets, a full-length snap-shut game pocket in the back, full-button front closure, storm cuffs in the sleeves, a hidden drawstring waist cincer if needed, a thick collar that stays up when it's put up, and a functional throat latch. The lining is quilted for additional warmth. And, of course, the cloth is the classic red and black buffalo plaid.

_This coat is simply all kinds of awesome._

This is also in absolutely excellent condition. There is not even any pilling to the storm cuffs, or chips or discolouration to the metal snaps. The throat latch is very, very secure, and appears never to have been used, and there's no rumpling around the drawstring, which also appears never to have been used. The only tiny flaw is some very light surface wear marks to the lining on each side--I tried to show this but it's so faint I'm not sure I succeeded!

_*This coat is simply all kinds of awesome. *_

So, how much for an American icon in this condition? How about* $75, shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:

Tagged a size 38, this runs true to size:
*
*NB:* This is a Mackinaw coat, and so the chest measurement reflects the fact that it's made out of very thick wool, as well as having a quilted lining. The measurement's correct, and the coat fits as a true 38.

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Down-filled A-1 style jacket by Schott. Sz L, fits 38-40.*

Made by the legendary Schott, one of the few classic USA clothing manufacturers to still be USA-based AND family owned, this terrific Down jacket has all of the quality hallmarks you'd expect from Schott. This features a quilted lining filled with goose down, making it both incredibly warm and exceptionally light. It also has a Talon zipper which moves fluidly, Schot buttons, and lovely military-inspired lines. This jacket does have some minor pilling on the cuffs and waistband, but nothing to worry about, the zipper pull has a minor break 9which does not affect its function at all), and there are the starts of very small tears at the corner of each hand-warmer pocket. Given these minor cosmetic flaws, this jacket is in Very Good condition.

Asking just* $45, or lower offer*. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a L, but fits as a medium. Given how it fits on me (too short in the sleeves, alas!) who's a slim 40/genuine 39, I'd say that this would work best for a 38 or 40R.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (fits shorter--probably best for a 34" sleeve)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 23


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarves!*

*More scarves!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*. 
*
OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Peruvian Alpaca Claimed*

A beautiful deep forest green with both a very generous length and a very generous and beautifully knotted fringe, this scarf is beautifully soft and luxurious--much more so than most cashmere. It's in excellent condition.

Measures 68 long, 7 1/2 wide, with 5" fringe at each side.



*2) Irish Mohair/Wool scarf*

Made in Ireland, this beautiful scarf has wonderful muted colours and is lovely and soft. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $19, or lower offer.*

Measures 61 long by 9 wide, with 1" of fringe at each side.

   

*3) West German lambswool scarf Claimed*

Made in West Germany, this is a lovely, soft lambswool scarf. I did discover on my 4th examination two tiny moth-holes, as shown.... You might not have found these as they're so inconspicuous, but noting them is more for my benefit, than yours!  However, given these, this is just in Very Good condition, and hence is just 

Measures: 45 long, by 11 wide, with 2" of fringe at each end.

  

*4) Scotch House 70% cashmere, 30% wool tartan scarf.*

The Scotch House was one of my favourite London stores, located just across from Harrods in Knightsbridge. Alas, it's gone now, leaving wonderful items such as this cashmere/wool scarf for us to remember it by. This has one very small hole somewhere--I found it, but I can't re-find it!--and needs a dry-cleaning. One edge of the fringe has been almost worn away. As such, this is just in Good condition, and hence

*just $9, or offer.*

Measures 10" by 53 1/2", with 1/2" of fringe at each end--but see note above.


----------



## joenobody0

TweedyDon said:


> *Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a size 38, this runs true to size:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 1/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 29 3/4


Is this really a size 38 with a PTP measurement of 23.25 inches? A 46 inch chest on a 38 inch jacket seems very relaxed.


----------



## TweedyDon

joenobody0 said:


> Is this really a size 38 with a PTP measurement of 23.25 inches? A 46 inch chest on a 38 inch jacket seems very relaxed.


Not at all! This is a Mackinaw coat, and so the chest measurement reflects the fact that it's made out of very thick wool, as well as having a quilted lining. The measurement's correct, and the coat fits as a true 38.


----------



## ArtVandalay

All prices include USPS Priority shipping to CONUS. Int'l inquiries welcome.

*Norman Hilton Sack Jacket ~40 Long*
3/2, hooked vent, very heavy wool. Color is a light creamy yellow with black and red plaid checks. Awesome jacket but a touch small for me.
~40 Long: 18" shoulders | 21" pit to pit | 24.5" sleeves | 32.5 BOC

   
Asking *$45 *

*Hunt Club Clothiers Tweed Sack Jacket ~41 Long*
3/2.5, center vent.
~41 Long: 18" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32" BOC

 
Asking *$40*

*Brooks Brothers Double Breasted Navy Blazer ~38*
Marked 38 short: 17" shoulders | 20" pit to pit | 23" sleeves | 30" BOC


*CLAIMED*


----------



## Doctor Damage

1. Polo plain front chinos: size 40 1/2 waist, inseam 34, unaltered. Totally the wrong size for me since they were labeled size 38 but as you can see they aren't. The tags are already off and the invoice chucked, so I can't return them. Basically pay my shipping (about USD 20) and they're yours. The style is Preston and the quality is better than Bill's in my opinion. The pockets are super deep. I think I shall go back and buy another pair since I have a discount coupon, but this time I will take my tape measure...

2. Tommy Hilfiger oxford red university stripe size L (which measures to 17 1/2 collar and 36 sleeve) in 100% cotton and gotta-iron. Tags still on. Again, pay shipping and it's yours. Nothing special (it's not BB or Mercer) but if you want something to kick around in it's a decent shirt.


----------



## balla25

Just in time for fall/winter (Price, measurements, & new items added). Look dapper on a dime!!!! Don't miss out, click the links below:

#

#


----------



## 32rollandrock

Mainly shirting here.

Three of the seven pictured below are 18.5x34; two are 18.5x35; one is 19x35 and one is size XL. They all came from the same owner--the laundry tags match, and they were together on the rack when I found them. Save for three buttons that need replacing--pictured, and each shirt comes with a full allotment of sewn-in spare buttons, these shirts have no stains, frays, imperfections or signs of wear. I would like to sell these as a lot, so I'll take $65 CONUS for all seven shirts. If any particular shirt screams "buy me," shoot me an offer and I'll consider it.



















A John W. Nordstrom point collar. No flaws



Another John W. Nordstrom point collar with moderate spread in 18.5x34. One of the sleeve placket buttons needs replacing (pictured), but other than that, no imperfections or signs of wear of any kind.











A Nordstrom in 18.5x35. This one says 95 percent cotton, 5 percent organic cotton and wrinkle-free. Point collar and, like the rest, no imperfections or signs of wear.



A classic white point collar in 19x35, also by Nordstrom and also marked 95 percent cotton, 5 percent cotton and wrinkle-free. Aside from needing a sleeve placket button replaced (pictured), this one like all the others is flawless.



An Ike Behar in 18.5x34. Spread collar. This is made in Canada, and the fabric texture is just amazing--soft and luxurious. Zero flaws.



This Brooks Brothers non-iron button-down sport shirt is mint condition and just in time for wear-pink-on-Fridays-in-October for Breast Cancer Awareness. Size XL.



Finally, a Nordstrom button-down in 18.5x35, 95 percent cotton, 5 percent organic cotton, wrinkle-free. Needs a new top button, but plenty of sewn-in spares for that. Other than that, zero flaws or signs of wear.



Next, a 16x33 BB blue button-down in pinpoint, non-iron. Zero flaws. $15 CONUS












A Charles Tyrwhitt in 15.5x33, French cuff, fine pinpoint (wouldn't be a stretch to call it broadcloth) fabric and point collar. In perfect condition. SOLD












A BB 346 French cuff with spread collar in 15.5x32, non-iron. Mint. $15 CONUS.












It's not even Halloween, but I don't care: Beat the Christmas rush and get this reversible blackwatch vest, with green on reverse. Perfect for holiday parties, and when St. Patrick's Day comes, just turn it around. No tags of any kind, but if it isn't wool, I'll eat every shirt I have for sale on this thread. Appears unworn. Measures 20 inches pit-to-pit and is 21.75 inches in length, measured down the center seam in back. $20 CONUS


----------



## Taken Aback

Gah, too big or too small for me, but a nice lot nonetheless (I'd grab that vest for sure).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops--show these coats they love they deserve...



32rollandrock said:


> This is from the defunct Britches of Georgetown. I am biased, of course, but I would argue that this is as fine a sport coat for fall as ever made. No apparent defects, fully lined, two button, darted. Measurements: Pit-to-pit, 22.25 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length from top seam to cuff: 26 inches with another inch possible. $50>>$40 CONUS, elsewhere inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a Harris Tweed by Stafford, back when Stafford included such fine touches as waterfowl-themed linings. There is a tear along the seam in the lining at an armhole--the sort of thing my tailor touches up at no charge when doing alterations. Measurements are 21.5 inches pit to pit; 18.5 inches wide at the shoulder; 30.5 inches long from bottom of collar and sleeve length is 25 inches, with another inch possible. $40>>$35 CONUS.


----------



## HalfLegend

balla25 said:


> Just in time for fall/winter (Price, measurements, & new items added). Look dapper on a dime!!!! Don't miss out, click the links below:
> 
> #
> 
> #


Welcome Balla! I just noticed you didn't seem to give much attention to yourself so I thought I'd give you a +1. Great listings and fair prices. Though the stuff seems to all be too large for me, I look forward to seeing some smaller sizes there!


----------



## jonathanbaron

*The Andover Shop shirt *has been *Claimed*. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include Priority Mail shipping to US, with tracking. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

BB Black Fleece Socks. Black with white BB emblems embroidered on each sock. $100 retail. $32>>$28.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. Boys Size *5D*. $70.


Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Peal & Co Brown Calf Monk Strap. *7C*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Wingtips. The right shoe is *8D* and the left is *8.5D*. $125.


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *8.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *9D*. $175.


Rancourt & Co American Blucher Hand Sewn Black Camp Shoe. Latex sole. Made in Maine, USA. These are heavyweight, high quality shoes, very impressive. * 9D*. $130.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *9.5D*. $185.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10D*. $180.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. *10D* $175


Peal & Co Black Calf Cavalry Chukka 10D. $180.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *10D*. $185.


Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. *10.5D*. $160>>$150


Peal & Co Black Calf Pebble Grain Bluchers. One of these shoes has a more pronounced pebble grain than the other. *10.5D*. $130.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boot. *11D.*. $185.***SOLD***


Peal & Co Brown Calf Monks. *11D*. $185.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Cap Toe Bals. *11.5D*. $185.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *12D*. $185.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. 12D. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *12E*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Low Vamp Penny Loafers. 13D. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $275.


----------



## a4audi08

Shirts are $17 each, polos are $15 each shipped. Burberry is $20. All shipped CONUS, will do deals for multiple purchases.

1. BB uni stripe BB 17.5X34









2. BB BD 









3. BB country club BD 15X32/33









4. Viyella 80% cotton, 20% wool SZ 16X34/35









5. Burberry 16X34 spread collar









6. BB black/white box, straight collar 16.5X32/33









7. BB original polo 16X32









8. BB 16X34/35 straight collar









9. BB casual BD 16X34









10. BB BD 16.5X34/35









11. BB polo, sz XL, soft twill cotton
Length - 28" from top of collar
Pit to pit - 21.5" 
Bottom opening - 24.5"
Sleeve - 19" 









12. BB performance polo (thicker cotton), XL
Length: 28"
Chest: 24.5" across
Bottom: 26" 
Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 19" 









13. Orvis polo
Length: 28"
Chest: 24" across
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 19.5"
Bottom: 25"


----------



## wacolo

*J Press Harris Tweed Sack/BB Country Club DB Blazer*

$75 shipped CONUS Up first is a super clean J Press Harris Tweed in Green. It is not sized but measures to a 44R. The coat is a sack and was made in the USA. Single Vent, Swelled Edges, 3/2. No holes or stains. The measurements are.......
Chest 23
Length BOC 31
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 25

$60 Shipped CONUS Next is a Brooks Brothers Country Club Double Breasted Blazer. Tagged 44R. Made in the USA, probably by Southwick. Navy Blue and super clean. The coat is side vented. Excellent shape with no stains or holes. 
Chest 23
Length BOC 31
Shoulders 20
Sleeve 24.5 +1


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE REDUCTION
*
Stuart McGuire burgundy, shell cordovan PTBs in size 12 B/D. These have a couple minor dings, nothing affecting wearability, but are in otherwise great condition. The double soles have lots of wear remaining. The heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long...a quick and inexpensive repair. Asking $150 *>>NOW $135 *shipped CONUS.








[/URL] [/URL]


----------



## MDunle3199

Now asking $35



MDunle3199 said:


> Price Reduction


----------



## Taken Aback

a4audi08 said:


> Shirts are $17 each, polos are $15 each shipped. Burberry is $20. All shipped CONUS, will do deals for multiple purchases.
> 
> 1. BB uni stripe BB 17.5X34


Sent a PM on this. It says your box is full now.


----------



## oldominion

Haggarts of Aberfeldy tweed winter coat *PRICE DROP*. Listed this earlier at $175, now at $125! Am willing to entertain all reasonable offers! I paid full freight for this even though it felt a bit large in-store. I gave myself the old "will be fine with a sweater" justification and plunked down the dough. Approx five wearings later I knew I'd never be able to make it work. Fully quilted, green corduroy piping on the pockets and sleeves, a corduroy collar, and a gorgeous, subtle window-pane tweed. As warm a coat as I've ever worn. Someone please make on offer and I will promise you that your money will be re-invested on this very forum! Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

*The Classic
Alden 986* #8 shell Leisure Handsewn penny loafer
Size: 9B

Original soles, replacement heels with plenty of wear left in them. These are in great overall shape, but the fit isn't good for me. (A big part of that is my overpronation.)

A steal at $175 delivered CONUS, Paypal










 https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img5586b.jpg/  https://img200.imageshack.us/i/img5589xr.jpg/ 

Shoe trees are not included.


----------



## tonylumpkin

oldominion said:


> Haggarts of Aberfeldy tweed winter coat *PRICE DROP*. Listed this earlier at $175, now at $125! Am willing to entertain all reasonable offers! I paid full freight for this even though it felt a bit large in-store. I gave myself the old "will be fine with a sweater" justification and plunked down the dough. Approx five wearings later I knew I'd never be able to make it work. Fully quilted, green corduroy piping on the pockets and sleeves, a corduroy collar, and a gorgeous, subtle window-pane tweed. As warm a coat as I've ever worn. Someone please make on offer and I will promise you that your money will be re-invested on this very forum! Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2913
> View attachment 2915


Size?


----------



## Orgetorix

^Fantastic price on those shell LHS!


----------



## balla25

HalfLegend said:


> Welcome Balla! I just noticed you didn't seem to give much attention to yourself so I thought I'd give you a +1. Great listings and fair prices. Though the stuff seems to all be too large for me, I look forward to seeing some smaller sizes there!


HalfLegend, I appreciate the bump! I have some nice sport coats, shirts, & ties. Help me out folks - take a look and let's make a deal.

By the way here is the link - https://picasaweb.google.com/107316671949298990063?authkey=Gv1sRgCMKp3vGI3Lq4cA


----------



## AlanC

*NWOT Brooks Brothers* blue OCBD
15.5 x 33
Made in USA

I don't throw around NWOT lightly, but this definitely has original package fold creases on it, still pressed flat. A staple shirt in a staple color.

Retail: $79.50
Yours for $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## AlanC

*Trad for the Ladies!*

Great options for Mrs (or Miss) Trad.

*L.L. Bean* barn coat
Button-out Prima-loft flannel lining
Tagged size: Women's Medium | Reg

Yours for only $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Bust: 22"
Sleeve from shoulder (can be folded back with a corduroy cuff): 23.75"
Length from BoC: 30"

https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img5502t.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img5505rp.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5506x.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img5509f.jpg/

*Burberry* cashmere-wool navy db coat -- Woman's 
Made in Italy 
Tagged size (Euro): 44 (see measurements!)

I purchased this for my wife, who tells me it doesn't work. It's a very nice coat, very good overall shape, has some rubbing at the edges. It has been freshly dry cleaned and not worn since the dry cleaning.

A steal at $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Bust:19" 
Shoulder: 15.5" 
Sleeve from shoulder: 24" 
Length from bottom of collar: 46"

    

Pick stitching:



You can see the true dark navy color here:



*Brooks Brothers* old school trenchcoat (women's) 
Tagged size: 8 Reg (see measurements) 
Zip-out wool lining, Burberry-esque plaid lining underneath

Great overall condition. There is some light moth tracking on the wool lining (see pic), but this is negligible. No holes.

$50 delivered CONUS

Chest: 20.5" 
Length: 46.5" 
Sleeve from neck (like a shirt, raglan sleeves): 30.5"

 https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img4143y.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/img4146nx.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img5519k.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img5514ng.jpg/

You can see the negligible moth tracking on the liner here:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img4145v.jpg/

The boots and mocs might work for the same person as we all know you have to size down with Bean boots.

Take both for $40 delivered.

*Eddie Bauer* duck boots
Made in USA
Size: 10 (women's)

These are from the good ol' days of Eddie Bauer and USA made.

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img5559bb.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/img5555o.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img5560pk.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5557u.jpg/

*L.L. Bean* mocs - Maine Hunting Shoes
Made in USA
Size: 9 women's (might work for a man's 8)

No "Bean Boots" for you--only Maine Hunting Shoes will do! Great shape save for some cracking in the top rubber. Still great for knocking about, yard work, etc.

A paltry $25 delivered CONUS

The leaf really did just blow in on its own.

https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img5562h.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img5564fs.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img5567v.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img5566g.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img5570ex.jpg/


----------



## unmodern

^ Thought I'd add a tip about sizing women's mocs. I wear the women's one (it's identical in style to the men's) simply because the men's sizes don't go down far enough for me. Due to the way Bean oversizes their shoes, the metric is to subtract half a size and a width to get from women's to men's. Those 9M's should fit about an 8.5C with regular socks, or maybe an 8C/D with heavier socks.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price reduction
$25 for the 3/2 sack
$13 for the repp tie*



jfkemd said:


> Robert Talbott Repp Tie
> 3.25 inches at it's widest
> This is in excellent shape
> $15 shipped CONUS
> PM with questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightweight 3/2 wash and wear sack sports coat
> I can't find a label on it.
> The proportions and silhouette are spot on and very much comparable to any Southwick or BB vintage offerings.
> It has lapped seams, a single vent and the shoulders are truly natural. The coat is half lined as well.
> I'm not sure, but the fabric seems to be Poplin.
> Measurements:
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 22
> length (BOC): 30
> sleeves: 25.5
> Overall, this seems to be a 42R, but do refer to the measurements.
> $30 shipped CONUS
> no noted flaws. this coat is in excellent condition


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Trafalgar Braces
*brown sorta-houndstooth star pattern, made in England
$17 shipped conus or offer

*Corbin houndstooth sack sportcoat
*One of my favorite patterns, that unfortunately isn;t showing up well in my pictures, a dark and light brown houndstooth with a burgundy windowpane check.
3/2 sack, quarter lined, lapped seams, center vent, natural shoulders
feels like wool, not a super heavy tweed, but a good middle weight perfect for fall.

I'm guessing it's around a 44-46
chest 24" across, shoulders 19", sleeves 26 1/2", 31 3/4" bottom of collar to hem
asking $30 shipped conus or offer

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6162/6187298766_34b3df6858.jpg[img]
tags:

drop on this jacket, now $15 shipped!

[B][U]Southwick summer jacket
[/U][/B]Beautiful made in America Southwick summer jacket, very slubby some silk, and perhaps linen mixed in with the wool.
I got plenty of wear out of my silk/linen jackets this past summer, the texture alone does it for me.
Brown check pattern.
now $15 shipped

22 3/4-23" across the chest, 19 1/4" straight across the shoulders, 26 1/4" sleeve and 32 1/2" long

tags:

[/SIZE]
[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## a4audi08

Both of these coats are in excellent condition, save for a minor bit of wear
on the leather coated buckles at the end of the sleeves. Pics are shown. 
Beautiful vintage coats. Will take $75 for the first and $60 for the second. 
All prices include shipping to CONUS. Will ship elsewhere for actual shipping costs.

Aquascutum AQUA 5 lined with wool blend liner. Sized M. 
Length: 46" from top of neck
CHest: 22.5" across pit
Sleeves: 32" + 3" extra material underneath
Shoulders: 20"
Waist: 22" across
Bottom opening 26"

https://i52.tinypic.com/k1tj79.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/255hvkh.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/286umf.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/x5yzdd.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/2zdx8v6.jpg

Aquascutum Double breast unlined
Length: 48"
Chest: 24" across
Sleeves: 34" + 3" 
Shoulders: 21.5"
Bottom: 28" 
Other than a little bit of wearing on the buckles on sleeve, in excellent condition.

https://i53.tinypic.com/301nd7c.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/8wk56x.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2s6kn75.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/1zebgvp.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/33wuz2v.jpg


----------



## Taken Aback

You have some PM's.


----------



## wacolo

J Press Tweed is SOLD. Price Drop on the BB. Thanks.



wacolo said:


> $SOLD shipped CONUS Up first is a super clean J Press Harris Tweed in Green. It is not sized but measures to a 44R. The coat is a sack and was made in the USA. Single Vent, Swelled Edges, 3/2. No holes or stains. The measurements are.......
> Chest 23
> Length BOC 31
> Shoulder 19.5
> Sleeve 24.5
> 
> $60--->$55 Shipped CONUS Next is a Brooks Brothers Country Club Double Breasted Blazer. Tagged 44R. Made in the USA, probably by Southwick. Navy Blue and super clean. The coat is side vented. Excellent shape with no stains or holes.
> Chest 23
> Length BOC 31
> Shoulders 20
> Sleeve 24.5 +1


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Norman Hilton sack jacket and BB DB Blazer on the previous page are SOLD.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wacolo's DB blazer posted above appears to have a Loro Piana tag inside, making it an even better deal...


----------



## CMDC

DROPS:


JPress long sleeve sport shirt, NY/New Haven/Cambridge Vintage
Tagged XL. Note, collar is not bd

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers gingham ls sport shirt
Tagged L
Blue and olive on white
Made in USA

$18 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

MORE DROPS



CMDC said:


> Woolrich made in the USA navy hooded jacket.
> 
> Tagged XL
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Tie
> 3.75" width
> 
> $10 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> Four pairs of pants. All are in excellent condition, no issues.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren made in the USA tartan trousers. Black watch w/yellow overlay. Forward pleats, cuffed. Side buckles.
> 
> 32x30
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren navy wide wale corduroys. Flat front, no cuff.
> 
> 38 x 32
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark chinos. Kind of a dark butterscotch--a bit darker than the picture. Flat front, no cuff.
> 
> 34 x 30
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin khaki poplin from the Quality Shop of Torrington, CT. Flat front, no cuff.
> 
> 38 x 34.5--lots of room to shorten or cuff
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*BIG PRICE DROP--AND OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> An American icon, the Mackinaw coat is most closely associated with Woolrich and Filson, and is THE perfect coat for the Fall and Winter. And this one is a beauty! Made in the USA (I believe that Woolrich now ourtsources) this features functional hand-warmer pockets lined in what feels like soft cotton duck, two snap-shut chest pockets, two snap-shut bottom pockets, a full-length snap-shut game pocket in the back, full-button front closure, storm cuffs in the sleeves, a hidden drawstring waist cincer if needed, a thick collar that stays up when it's put up, and a functional throat latch. The lining is quilted for additional warmth. And, of course, the cloth is the classic red and black buffalo plaid.
> 
> _This coat is simply all kinds of awesome._
> 
> This is also in absolutely excellent condition. There is not even any pilling to the storm cuffs, or chips or discolouration to the metal snaps. The throat latch is very, very secure, and appears never to have been used, and there's no rumpling around the drawstring, which also appears never to have been used. The only tiny flaw is some very light surface wear marks to the lining on each side--I tried to show this but it's so faint I'm not sure I succeeded!
> 
> _*This coat is simply all kinds of awesome. *_
> 
> So, how much for an American icon in this condition? How about* $60, shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a size 38, this runs true to size:
> *
> *NB:* This is a Mackinaw coat, and so the chest measurement reflects the fact that it's made out of very thick wool, as well as having a quilted lining. The measurement's correct, and the coat fits as a true 38.
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 1/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP--and OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> Made by the legendary Schott, one of the few classic USA clothing manufacturers to still be USA-based AND family owned, this terrific Down jacket has all of the quality hallmarks you'd expect from Schott. This features a quilted lining filled with goose down, making it both incredibly warm and exceptionally light. It also has a Talon zipper which moves fluidly, Schot buttons, and lovely military-inspired lines. This jacket does have some minor pilling on the cuffs and waistband, but nothing to worry about, the zipper pull has a minor break 9which does not affect its function at all), and there are the starts of very small tears at the corner of each hand-warmer pocket. Given these minor cosmetic flaws, this jacket is in Very Good condition.
> 
> Asking just* $40, or lower offer*. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Tagged a L, but fits as a medium. Given how it fits on me (too short in the sleeves, alas!) who's a slim 40/genuine 39, I'd say that this would work best for a 38 or 40R.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (fits shorter--probably best for a 34" sleeve)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length (BOC): 23


----------



## andcounting

DROPS
Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped










Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped










Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped *SOLD*

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 22 shipped.

 Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.

















Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 30 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 > 70 > 60 shipped!*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80>75 > 55 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110>100 SHIPPED!* ​


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. International shipping is not much more. I usually ship a tie rolled up in a bulletproof little 3x4x4 cardboard box. These ties are first quality but have a mark through the label to prevent return to BB. Even if a tie has an "Irregular" label, it is first quality.

*Limited time BLOWOUT. Buy one or two ties, reduce the price to$28 per tie, except GF. Buy 3 or more, reduce the price by $5 on each tie, Bow Ties Included. You will never find a better deal on new BB ties. I am doing this for a few days, then prices go back to normal.*

After a long drought of finding only a few knit ties: New made in Italy wool knit ties. 2 5/8 x 55. $30.
Burnt Orange***SOLD OUT***
Gold***SOLD OUT***
Coral
Plum
Burgundy
Lt Blue
Navy***SOLD OUT***
Black***SOLD OUT***
Gray
Coral/Navy
Yellow/Navy***SOLD OUT***
Burnt Orange/Navy
Lt Blue/Navy***SOLD OUT***
Plum/Navy


*3 inch Wool Ties, length 57. Made in USA. $30.*
Darker Plaid Wool***SOLD***
Charcoal Heather Wool***SOLD***
Lighter Plaid Wool
















*3.5 to 4.25 inch Ties, Length 58-60. $30* Several of these retail for $125. The Lt Blue Silk/Cashmere tie has a faint small line of discoloration (pictured in a thumbnail). It is $25. The other thumbs are to show the textures of the ties.
Dk Gray Herringbone Silk/Linen***SOLD***
Charcoal Cashmere/Silk, 4.25 wide
Lt Blue Silk/Linen
Lt Blue Silk/Cashmere
Camel Herringbone Linen/Silk***SOLD***
Camel Cashmere/Silk, 4 inches wide
















The Last of the Knits. These are standard length ties with widths ranging from 2.5 to 2 7/8. Made in USA or Italy. $30
Yellow w Black/White Stripes Silk Knit.
Yellow Wool Knit***SOLD***
Navy Wool Knit***SOLD***
Dark Green Silk Knit***SOLD***
Gray Wool Knit***SOLD***
















RELOAD *Three Inch Silk Ties*. These measure about 3 inches wide and 58 inches long. All of these are woven in England and made in the USA. If you see something you like, buy it because these have become hard for me to get. $30.
Purple BB#1
Green Tartan
Blue Tartan
BB#3 Navy White***SOLD***
Red
Yellow
Light Blue 
Purple Back in Stock
Dark Green Back in Stock
Navy Back in Stock (not pictured)
Royal Blue Back in Stock (not pictured, only have one)
















*3.5 Inch Silk Ties.* About 3.5 x 58 inches. Fabric woven in England or Italy. Made in USA. $30.
Navy with White Dots***SOLD***
Multicolor Woven
Navy with Coral/Red Woven
Burgundy Satin***SOLD***
Red Satin***SOLD***
Blue Satin***SOLD***
Light Green
















Bow Ties. All are woven in England and made in USA. $30.
Gray BB#1
Green BB#1
Brown BB#1
Burgundy BB#1
Yellow/Navy BB#3
Argyle & Sutherland
Red with White Dots
Navy with White Dots***SOLD***
Black with White Dots***SOLD***
















Golden Fleece Striped Ties. 4 inches wide, 58 long. High quality substantial Hand Made ties. Self-Tipped. These retail for $125. $35>>>$33
Gray.***SOLD***
Green.
Yellow.
Pink.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Found this today and just couldn't leave it. OK, it's an Eddie Bauer, but not your everyday piece-o-crap Eddie Bauer. Size small. Pure goose down, no feathers. GoreTex. Rugged double YKK zippers. Zip in/zip out down hood. No silly logos proclaiming that you gave your money to North Face or 32rollandrock or whomever. And in brand-new condition. I'm not sure how much of a market there is here, but thought I would offer it up before going elsewhere. If you are on a budget and facing your first cold winter at college or wherever, buy this coat: You will thank me on a daily basis from Thanksgiving through February, and it will last well past your freshman year. Are there better coats? Likely, but for nowhere near this price, and I'd put this up against North Face. $35 CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

^Nice coat. My understanding is that Eddie Bauer (the guy) invented quilted down outerwear.


----------



## joenobody0

32rollandrock said:


> Found this today and just couldn't leave it...


This is an interesting looking coat. What sort of temperatures do you think it would cover? I'm doing my first Winter in Michigan and don't own any down coats. I was planning on getting by with a Peacoat and a Filson Wool Packer Coat (the one with the shearling collar). It might be nice to have something less physically heavy.


----------



## phyrpowr

AlanC said:


> ^Nice coat. My understanding is that Eddie Bauer (the guy) invented quilted down outerwear.


In days of yore, Bauer gear actually went to the South Pole stations, Everest, etc. My former SO still has a gore-tex rain parka I got her over 15 years ago (at a _mall store)_, won't travel without it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've owned a fair number of down garments. This one would keep you toasty at 20 degrees with nothing but a dress shirt underneath. Add a sweater and you're good to go at sub-zeroes. Bottom line, this coat can handle anything a Lower 48 winter can dish out. Fair warning, it is not light, but I suspect it is at least the match of a Filson Packer, both in weight and performance--and, keep in mind, there is GoreTex in this equation, which makes a difference if it's soggy. If you can find a Filson Packer for south of forty bucks, go for it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yeah, Bauer used to make some fab stuff--I have an old-school EB down vest I would never part with, the perfect thing to throw over a Pendleton shirt/jacket for dog walking in brisk November. This coat harkens those days of yore. I hate to be a shill here, but it really is a find.



phyrpowr said:


> In days of yore, Bauer gear actually went to the South Pole stations, Everest, etc. My former SO still has a gore-tex rain parka I got her over 15 years ago (at a _mall store)_, won't travel without it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful H. Freeman 3/2 sack suits!*

*BOTH CLAIMED--THANK YOU!*

Suits really don't get more classically Ivy than these! Made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman (NOT Hickey-Freeman!) both are in absolutely superb condition, and appear to have been worn very sparingly, if at all. *I also have a beautiful GRAIL tweed suit from H. Freeman in the same size range, THAT WILL BE listed separately. *

At just *Claimed *these are a steal--but, as always, offers are very welcome! International inquires are also very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC H. Freeman "Naturalaire" high-roll 3/2 sack suit in navy.*

Made for the now-defunct The English Shop of Princeton suits don't come more much classically Ivy than this. Fully canvassed and beautifully cut, this is a very high-roll 3/2 sack suit (i.e., one that presents as a three-button front, with the lapel roll starting just above the strictly non-functional top button). It's half-lined, and features the classic tradly two button cuff and very natural shoulders--it is, after all, the "Naturalaire" model, which is arguably THE most Ivy of all H. Freeman's cuts! It has a single center vent. The trousers are, of course, flat-front and cuffed.

Plus, this is in a very desirable size! 

*Tagged a 39L, but as always, please see Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Length: 31 1/2
Shoulder: 17 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 16 1/4
Inseam: 31 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff.

     

*2) CLASSIC H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in grey pinstripe.*

The brother of the navy suit listed above, this was also made for the now-defunct The English Shop of Princeton--suits don't come more much classically Ivy than this! Fully canvassed and beautifully cut, this is also a very high-roll 3/2 sack suit (i.e., one that presents as a three-button front, with the lapel roll starting just above the strictly non-functional top button). It's half-lined, and features the classic tradly two button cuff and very natural shoulders. The trousers are, of course, flat-front and cuffed.

Plus, this is, of course, in the same very desirable size as its companion! 

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+3)
Length: 30 3/4
Shoulders: 17 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 16 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuffs.


----------



## TheWGP

About to post the new stuff... finally! Just realized I still have this item hanging around, and it's CLAIMED! Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Beautiful 3/2 Harris tweed sack.*

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly--but this jacket DEFINITELY merits this description! The (versatile, mid-weight) tweed that this jacket is cut from is absolutely beautiful, and incredibly rare--I think I've only seen Harris of this colour and complexity a few times before, and I have seen a LOT of tweed in my time!  I won't both trying to describe it, as the pictures speak for themselves--but I will note that it's even more beautiful in person that they portray it as being!

In addition to being cut from absolutely splendid Harris Tweed this jacket is also a 3/2 sack, rendering it doubly rare.

This jacket is also half-lined and has a center vent. Naturally, it features the classic Ivy two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, needing a dry-clean only to freshen it up for wear.

And, yes, this jacket has been taken to my tailor to see if it could be re-cut to my size..... a signal honor that I bestow only on the most beautiful and rare tweeds! (The answer, obviously, is that it couldn't be, or it wouldn't be here...)

Asking *$75, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*. Yes, this is more than my usual asking price of c. $35 -- $65 for tweed jackets--but the beauty and rarity of this tweed alone easily justifies this, and will make parting with it less hard.... And think of it this way--this is still much LESS than the price asked in many places for Harris is regular weaves like herringbone!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

In all seriousness, if this is your size, grab it fast--you're not likely to see another anytime soon....

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19


----------



## AlanC

If you're at all interested in either of these items, make me an offer! I want to move them out.



AlanC said:


> Updates & drops!
> 
> The leaves are changing and it's time to add some fall items to your wardrobe. Why, I just happen to have some right here for you!
> 
> *Orvis* coat with Indian blanket lining (!)
> Tagged size: L (could work for XL)
> P2P: 26"
> Leather trim. Very nice coat. I don't know what Orvis would charge, but a lot.
> 
> *NOW $50!* $70 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img813.imageshack.us/i/img5411l.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img5408b.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5406w.jpg/
> 
> *Orvis* Polartec fleece pullover
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: M
> P2P: 23"
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img5433y.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5431k.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5429g.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Accessories! NOS Pocket squares ($3 and up, shipped), Ties, Belts, Scarf, more!*

I have quite a few tradly accessories to pass on today, ranging from ties, to belts, to pocket squares.... including some FREE ties! Buy two or more ties or belts, or three or more pocket squares, and pick one of the ties from Group 5 or 6, FREE!

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

TIES

Group 1*










          

a) Wool tartan tie by Rooster. Excellent condition. $12
b) Lovely wool tie, perfect for Fall. Excellent condition. $14
c) Organzine wrap tie, by Marble House Traditionals. One flaw--almost unnoticeable pinpoint dot (thread bump?) on front, hence just $12.
d) Wellesey College tie. Poly/silk blend. Excellent condition. FREE if you have a connection to Wellesey--just pay $4 shipping!
e) Lovely silk pheasant emblematic by Boston Trader. Slightly rumpled from storage, but still a lovely tie, and nothing a steam couldn't cure. Asking just $12.

*GROUP 2*










       

a) Brooks Brothers. The blade is pulled to one side at the tip, hence *this is FREE* with two or more others!
b) Gino Pompeii. Made in Italy; 70/30 lambswool/nylon, but appears as wool. Excellent condition. $10
c) "PIPS" By Rooster. All Irish linen. Beautiful tie! $14
d) Jean-Louis Scherer silk knit in a lovely cranberry red. $12

*
GROUP 3*










          

a) Trimingham's of Bermuda Bermuda emblematic. Poly. $5
b) Pheasants emblematic. Perfect for Fall! Poly. $5
c) Lovely all silk pheasants emblematic by Boston Trader. Slightly rumpled from storage, but still a lovely tie, and nothing a steam couldn't cure. Asking just $12
d) SOLD Aeropostale Blackwatch. 
e) Skinny 1960s Rooster tie. $5

*GROUP 4*

You know what this is--one of the classic Chipp humorous emblematics series! This is the "Moneybags" tie. Made from Qiana.

In *Very Good* condition, with no flaws at all.

Asking just *$10, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

  

*GROUP 5--FREE TIES!
*
The following ties have minor blemishes, hence are free as outlined above!










a) Burberry. 
b) Stanley Blacker.
c) Brooks Brothers.

*GROUP 6--MORE FREE TIES!*










*FREE TIES!* All of these are by makers such as Brooks Brothers, Christian Dior, Talbott, and Paul Stuart. They all have minor blemishs to the front--small spots or pulled threads--that prevent me from asking anything for them. So, they're free with two or more other ties, above, or pocket squares, below!

a) New Jersey
b) Dior
c) CLAIMED Blue Brooks
d) CLAIMED Pink
e) Yellow
f) CLAIMED Paul Stuart

*BELTS--BOTH SIZE 38

Take both belts for $18, shipped!*

  

a) Orvis dog belt. Solid brass buckle. This has quite a bit of wear, but is good for a few more years! A great belt for the dog lover. $12

 

b) Canturbery yacht belt. Solid Brass buckle. In very Good condition. $12

*COTTON POCKET SQUARES*










I acquired these as a lot as New Old Stock, and they do indeed appear to be new old stock, and hence completely unused. They all have the original folds in them. No fabric content listed in any, but they seem to be all cotton.

*Asking $5 for the first, $4 for the second, and $3 for each subsequent square bought.* These are all very similar; please let me know if you have a preference for which type you receive. *Please also let me know if this preference is set, and you wouldn't want a different type of square, OR if you'd be happy with whatever squares remain if you preferred type has been claimed already. *

There are four similar types, with rough descriptions below:

1) Plain, 16 1/2" square. (5 available)
2) Thick lines as edge decoration. 15" square. (1 available)
3) Thin lines as edge decoration. c. 16" square. (3 available)
4) Thin lines as edge decoration. c. 15" square. (2 available)

*SILK POCKET SQUARES AND BOW TIE*



















  

a) Schiaparelli pocket square/scarf. This might well be a woman's scarf, as it's LARGE, measuring c. 22" square. However, it's very light silk, and could easily fold to a normal size. It does have a very few unnoticeable runs in the silk at the edges, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Made in Japan for the couture firm Schiaparelli. Asking $14 or offer, CONUS.

 

b) Small pocket square. Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 12" square. Asking $7

 

c) Polka dot bowtie. Made in England. Good condition only. $6.

*SCOTTISH SCARF*

Scotch House 70% cashmere, 30% wool tartan scarf.

The Scotch House was one of my favourite London stores, located just across from Harrods in Knightsbridge. Alas, it's gone now, leaving wonderful items such as this cashmere/wool scarf for us to remember it by. This has one very small hole somewhere--I found it, but I can't re-find it!--and needs a dry-cleaning. One edge of the fringe has been almost worn away. As such, this is just in Good condition, and hence

*just $8, or offer.*

Measures 10" by 53 1/2", with 1/2" of fringe at each end--but see note above.


----------



## patatty

*Free Suits 46R Brooks Brothers and Pierre Cardin*

I have two suits that I am offering for free (please just cover shipping of $11) since the pants have worn through in the inbetween leg area. Maybe someone can have some use for them. One is a Brooks Brothers navy blue, with a faint strip every 3/4 inch and the other is a Pierre Cardin heavy wool navy blue with stripes every 3/8 inch or so.


----------



## Titus_A

*Seeking Size 38 Suits*

If anyone has or acquires 38R or 38S suits (32 or 33 waist), I'd be happy to take a look.


----------



## straw sandals

Titus_A said:


> If anyone has or acquires 38R or 38S suits (32 or 33 waist), I'd be happy to take a look.


Ha! You and me both, brother.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*FURTHER PRICE REDUCTION
*
Stuart McGuire burgundy, shell cordovan PTBs in size 12 B/D. These have a couple minor dings, nothing affecting wearability, but are in otherwise great condition. The double soles have lots of wear remaining. The heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long...a quick and inexpensive repair. Asking $150 *>>NOW $135 **>>$115 *shipped CONUS.


----------



## TheWGP

Long-delayed... here's the new items just in time for the tail end of summer! There's also a sweet light jacket perfect for early Fall weather in here!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

0) RECENT Brooks Brothers Irish Linen shorts, size 34. Claimed!

*1) Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton Polo, XXL.*

This is from my own closet, in a nice burgundy color. Shows a little wear but still wearable. Bonus - it's the rare Brooks Brothers polo that has* no logo* on the front! *Just $11 shipped.*

 
*
2) Authentic Indian Madras 100% Cotton Made in USA long-sleeved button-down, L.*

This is the real deal - a vintage Indian Madras shirt, loomed in India and the shirt made in the USA by J. M. Hollander! Button-down, with a chest pocket button as well! Great to carry your madras into fall...  *$24 shipped.*

 
*
3) Vintage Brooks Brothers lightweight 100% cotton jacket, XL.*

This is another from my own closet, just don't wear it anymore. Great example of a light jacket from BB, size XL. Half lined, zip-up, button sleeves and a bit of an action-button feature on the back at the bottom of the jacket. PERFECT for Fall - that's when I wore this last year, and it served me well. One interior pocket, a surprisingly useful feature in a jacket like this. The only flaw is that one of the buttons on the back pulled off - this was professionally repaired, though I never took time to find a similar button to sew back on. For that matter, there are 2 buttons on the sleeves but I only ever used the outermost one - one of those would do nicely to replace the one on the back. Still, due to this, you're getting the perfect fall jacket CHEAP, and for far less than I paid for it: *just $29 shipped!*

    
*
4) VINTAGE J. Press 3-2 hook vent jacket, tagged 42L.*

This baby is something special. You know it's true vintage because it has New Haven, Cambridge, New York and San Francisco on the label. Hits all the trad staples: 3 roll 2 sack lightweight construction, half lined, hook vent, patch pockets... and it adds a touch of luxury: three-quarter-inch wide mother of pearl buttons! Structurally in fine shape, though there's a slight spot where the lining needs to be tacked down on the inside. This is a classic piece that just isn't made quite the same way anymore. *Just $50 shipped!*

Measurements:
Pit to pit: ~22.5-23"
Shoulders: 18.5-19"
Sleeves from top of shoulder: ~26"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5-32"

  

5) Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jacket in much the same vein as the above, Claimed!

*6) NWT L.L. Bean Signature line button-down collar shirt in Fall colors, XL.*

This shirt is *brand new with tags,* never worn! Plus, the LL Bean Signature line was brand new when I got it - this shirt is barely a year old, since I purchased it for myself and never wore it. Amazing Fall colors, great shirt to wear in the coming weather. Button-down collar, even sports a button on the back of the collar, a nice Trad touch. Size XL. *Just $25 shipped.*

  
*
7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in British Khaki, M2P size 38.*

You know them, you love them - Bills! Great shape, size 38. British Khaki color, no issues to note. *Just $25 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: approximately 38" with approximately 2.5" to let
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs and nothing to let

  
*
8) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in Olive, M2P size 36.*

Bills speak for themselves! This is a pair in size 36, Olive color, great shape, no issues to note. *Just $25 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist:~36" with 2-2.5" to let
Inseam: 29" with 1.5 inch cuffs and perhaps 1" turned up inside (meaning you could let them out to 32.5" if you gave up the cuffs)

 
*
9) Hickey Freeman EXTREMELY recent Made in Italy brown textured dress-style HEAVY pants, tagged 34 but measure 36.*

These are something else - I really believe they can't have been worn more than a time or two, given the crisp tags, lack of wear at the cuff bottoms. They're brown with an extremely soft hand, and what looks to be an intricately woven pattern. Back pockets have button loops, the front has two relatively shallow pleats, with a 2-button plus clasp closure including a button tab over as found in dressier pants. Cuffed at the end of course - 1 5/8 inch for a more Trad look - and look to be in great shape - I wish these were my size! They were Made in Italy for Hickey Freeman, so you know they're a quality item! *Just $25 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~36"
Inseam: 30.5" + 1 5/8 inch cuffs + ~1" turned up inside.

 

10) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers lightweight 3/2 sack wash-n-wear suit - black & white label, tagged & measures size 43. Claimed!
11)Brooks Brothers "Own Make Authentic" label 3/2 sack suit, tagged 43R but measures 41. Claimed!

*12) Brooks Brothers Made in USA black cords, size 40.*

These are from my own closet, and I wore them a few times last fall. They're just not in the rotation this year, however, so I'm letting them to go to a good home. Surprisingly useful staple cords with button-and-clasp closure, no cuffs but plenty of room to add them if you like. *Just $20 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~40" with perhaps 2-2.25 inches to let.
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs, with about 2.5" available to let out turned up inside.


----------



## frosejr

tonylumpkin said:


> Stuart McGuire burgundy, shell cordovan PTBs in size 12 B/D. These have a couple minor dings, nothing affecting wearability, but are in otherwise great condition. The double soles have lots of wear remaining. The heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long...a quick and inexpensive repair. Asking $150 *>>NOW $135 **>>$115 *shipped CONUS.


Those are likely Hanover shoes...the writing "Genuine Shell Cordovan" on the bottom is the same as Hanovers from the late 70s and 80s. Great seller to deal with, too.


----------



## Titus_A

straw sandals said:


> Ha! You and me both, brother.


It's like looking for a wild goose in a haystack.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds!*

*A few tweeds for today! *

*As always, offers are VERY welcome, and all prices include shipping in CONUS.
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Rare BROWNWATCH tartan half-canvassed jacket, by PBM Clothes of Philadelphia.*

I've long considered PBM Clothes of Philadelphia to be one of the great unsung heroes of Ivy/Trad style, and this jacket confirms my view. Of course, I might be biased here, as I've been hunting for a Brownwatch jacket since I reluctantly had to let my J. Press Brownwatch go as a result of significant weight loss... and if this were just a tad longer it wouldn't be here. (Brownwatch is, of course, the brown-based version of the famous Blackwatch tartan--and in my view is easily the nicer-looking and more versatile of the two. And you don' thave to be a member of the 42nd Foot to wear it!)

Union-made in the USA (naturally, this is from PBM!) this is subtly darted with a standard two-button front. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It also features lovely narrow lapels and wonderfully slanted front pocket flaps! This jacket is in excellent condition, although it could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up, as it's been stored in a closet for quite some time.

Asking just* $45, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS* for this lovely Fall rarity! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest; 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










   

*2) 44R RL Blue Label Wool/Alpaca tweed jacket. Made in Italy. Corneliani?*

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful soft tweed (that's 65% wool and 35% alpaca) that features russet and lichen-green overchecks this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was made in Italy for Ralph Lauren's Blue Label Polo line, I believe by Corneliani, but I'm open to correction here. It has a single centre vent, and is possible unworn--the breast pocket is still basted tightly shut. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $65, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for a jacket of this quality, in this condition! International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32









     

*3) 40L Cashmere/wool Guncheck tweed by Boss. *

Boss clothing gets little love here--and rightly so, at full retail! But it's a different matter if you can find a lovely guncheck like this, cut from beautifully soft 85% wool, 15% cashmere cloth with a wonderful hand and drape, at my prices! This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Germany, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It'sin absolutely excellent condition, and is in the hard-to-find size of 40L.

Asking just *$45 shipped in CONUS, with offers being VERY welcome!* International inquires are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:

Tagged 40L.*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## DavidW

Not what you asked for but the right size-are either of you interested in this? It's still just hanging in my closet waiting for a good new home.Tan Baracuta style jacket for fall. All cotton poplin shell with a red wool lining. Made for Saks, but not sure by whom. Size is 38. Very good condition. Had this for many years, but too small so rarely worn. $26 shipped conus.











Titus_A said:


> It's like looking for a wild goose in a haystack.


----------



## TweedyDon

Wild goose? 38R? This is *perfect*! 

(And appears here with a price drop!)



TweedyDon said:


> Made by the legendary Schott, one of the few classic USA clothing manufacturers to still be USA-based AND family owned, this terrific Down jacket has all of the quality hallmarks you'd expect from Schott. This features a quilted lining filled with goose down, making it both incredibly warm and exceptionally light. It also has a Talon zipper which moves fluidly, Schot buttons, and lovely military-inspired lines. This jacket does have some minor pilling on the cuffs and waistband, but nothing to worry about, the zipper pull has a minor break 9which does not affect its function at all), and there are the starts of very small tears at the corner of each hand-warmer pocket. Given these minor cosmetic flaws, this jacket is in Very Good condition.
> 
> Asking just* $35, or lower offer*. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Tagged a L, but fits as a medium. Given how it fits on me (too short in the sleeves, alas!) who's a slim 40/genuine 39, I'd say that this would work best for a 38 or 40R.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (fits shorter--probably best for a 34" sleeve)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length (BOC): 23


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for the info, and you are exactly right: This is a serious winter coat.



Walter Denton said:


> The older Eddie Bauer down was extremely good. This coat seems to be an EB "Ridgeline". I have had one for over 15 years and I will attest to the fact that it is extremely warm. I have been toasty at -30F with a sweater underneath. It's too warm for me to wear when the temp. is above freezing. It has a pretty generous fit for layering.


----------



## CMDC

Corbin, Brooks, and PRL--cords and tartan--pants all sold. Thanks guys.


----------



## conductor

Cold weather is a-comin' and I've got two coats for your consideration.

**ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS**

First a black Madison Guild coat from the Squire Shop based in Stamford, Conn. It features a sac like cut, hook vent and subtle herringbone pattern. Good for the fall or spring, but will probably only serve as a car coat in the bitter of winter (depending on your location). It is wool and fully lined with a not-so-subtle lining. The seam at the base of the collar could see a needle and thread, otherwise no holes or stains. Pit to pit 23", sleeve 25", 2"to let out, shoulder seam to shoulder seam 18.5". Length 40" from base of collar. 2 outside flap pockets, 1 breast pocket, 1 inside pocket. Made in the USA. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.




Next an English made navy blue wool coat. Fairly heavy, and with slightly more of a fitted cut as you'd expect from the English. Pit to Pit 22", sleeve 25" (three to let out), shoulder seam to shoulder seam 19". length from bottom of collar 42.5. 2 outside flap pockets, one inside breast pocket. No holes or stains. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.



Both coats are used but in very good condition. Offers are always welcome. I accept paypal NON FEE method only. Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

$60 shipped CONUS Loake Paisley Suede Monkstrap. Marked as a size 8 and according to the Herring site would be an 8.5US. The shoes have seen some wear, but the uppers are in very good shape. Lots of wear left on the soles as well. A basic set of trees will be included.



$60 42L J Press Pressidential Sportcoat. Made in USA. There is no material tag, but I would guess wool or a wool silk blend. 3/2 with a single hook vent and swelled edges. No stains or Holes. Here are the measurements.....
Chest 22
Length BOC 32.5
Shoulders 19
Sleeve 26.5


----------



## unmodern

Hi all, conductor's post reminded me. Anyone got a proper overcoat (Chesterfield, car coat, crombie) in solid dark colors, or a classic tweed overcoat, in 36 (=p2p of between 19.5 and 20.5)? I've seen some really nice ones on *bay.co.uk, but shipping doubles the price.


----------



## jfkemd

*price drop
talbott repp: 15>>13>>$10 shipped
3/2 sack: 30>>25>>$20 shipped*



jfkemd said:


> Robert Talbott Repp Tie
> 3.25 inches at it's widest
> This is in excellent shape
> $15 shipped CONUS
> PM with questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightweight 3/2 wash and wear sack sports coat
> I can't find a label on it.
> The proportions and silhouette are spot on and very much comparable to any Southwick or BB vintage offerings.
> It has lapped seams, a single vent and the shoulders are truly natural. The coat is half lined as well.
> I'm not sure, but the fabric seems to be Poplin.
> Measurements:
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 22
> length (BOC): 30
> sleeves: 25.5
> Overall, this seems to be a 42R, but do refer to the measurements.
> $30 shipped CONUS
> no noted flaws. this coat is in excellent condition


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Update and Price Drop...*

All prices include USPS Priority shipping to CONUS. Int'l inquiries welcome.

*Hunt Club Clothiers Tweed Sack Jacket ~41 Long
*3/2.5, center vent. A lovely red, green, and golden brown weave.
~41 Long: 18" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32" BOC

 
Asking *$40 >> $35*

*Norman Hilton Sack Jacket ~40 Long*

*SOLD

**Brooks Brothers Double Breasted Navy Blazer ~38*

*CLAIMED*


----------



## jwlester

conductor said:


> Cold weather is a-comin' and I've got two coats for your consideration.
> 
> **ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS**
> 
> First a black Madison Guild coat from the Squire Shop based in Stamford, Conn. It features a sac like cut, hook vent and subtle herringbone pattern. Good for the fall or spring, but will probably only serve as a car coat in the bitter of winter (depending on your location). It is wool and fully lined with a not-so-subtle lining. The seam at the base of the collar could see a needle and thread, otherwise no holes or stains. Pit to pit 23", sleeve 25", 2"to let out. Length 40" from base of collar. 2 outside flap pockets, 1 breast pocket, 1 inside pocket. Made in the USA. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next an English made navy blue wool coat. Fairly heavy, and with slightly more of a fitted cut as you'd expect from the English. Pit to Pit 22", sleeve 25" (three to let out), length from bottom of collar 42.5. 2 outside flap pockets, one inside breast pocket. No holes or stains. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Both coats are used but in very good condition. Offers are always welcome. I accept paypal NON FEE method only. Thanks!


Any shoulder measurements? Main thing the tailor can't do anything about.

Thanks.


----------



## conductor

I knew I forgot something! I'll post shoulder measurements late tonight.


----------



## AlanC

Markdown on the NWOT BB OCBD (<-- don't you love acronyms, well, I guess initialisms?).

Make me an offer on the ladies stuff. I'm gearing myself up to list stuff on ebay, but I'm trying to avoid it as much as possible.



AlanC said:


> *NWOT Brooks Brothers* blue OCBD
> 15.5 x 33
> Made in USA
> 
> I don't throw around NWOT lightly, but this definitely has original package fold creases on it, still pressed flat. A staple shirt in a staple color.
> 
> Retail: $79.50
> *NOW $30!* Yours for $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal





AlanC said:


> Great options for Mrs (or Miss) Trad.
> 
> *L.L. Bean* barn coat
> Button-out Prima-loft flannel lining
> Tagged size: Women's Medium | Reg
> 
> Yours for only $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Bust: 22"
> Sleeve from shoulder (can be folded back with a corduroy cuff): 23.75"
> Length from BoC: 30"
> 
> https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img5502t.jpg/ https://img824.imageshack.us/i/img5505rp.jpg/ https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img5506x.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img5509f.jpg/
> 
> *Burberry* cashmere-wool navy db coat -- Woman's
> Made in Italy
> Tagged size (Euro): 44 (see measurements!)
> 
> I purchased this for my wife, who tells me it doesn't work. It's a very nice coat, very good overall shape, has some rubbing at the edges. It has been freshly dry cleaned and not worn since the dry cleaning.
> 
> A steal at $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Bust:19"
> Shoulder: 15.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
> Length from bottom of collar: 46"
> 
> 
> 
> Pick stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the true dark navy color here:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* old school trenchcoat (women's)
> Tagged size: 8 Reg (see measurements)
> Zip-out wool lining, Burberry-esque plaid lining underneath
> 
> Great overall condition. There is some light moth tracking on the wool lining (see pic), but this is negligible. No holes.
> 
> $50 delivered CONUS
> 
> Chest: 20.5"
> Length: 46.5"
> Sleeve from neck (like a shirt, raglan sleeves): 30.5"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img4143y.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/img4146nx.jpg/ https://img716.imageshack.us/i/img5519k.jpg/ https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img5514ng.jpg/
> 
> You can see the negligible moth tracking on the liner here:
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img4145v.jpg/
> 
> The boots and mocs might work for the same person as we all know you have to size down with Bean boots.
> 
> Take both for $40 delivered.
> 
> *Eddie Bauer* duck boots
> Made in USA
> Size: 10 (women's)
> 
> These are from the good ol' days of Eddie Bauer and USA made.
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img5559bb.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/img5555o.jpg/ https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img5560pk.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5557u.jpg/
> 
> *L.L. Bean* mocs - Maine Hunting Shoes
> Made in USA
> Size: 9 women's (might work for a man's 8)
> 
> No "Bean Boots" for you--only Maine Hunting Shoes will do! Great shape save for some cracking in the top rubber. Still great for knocking about, yard work, etc.
> 
> A paltry $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> The leaf really did just blow in on its own.
> 
> https://img535.imageshack.us/i/img5562h.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/img5564fs.jpg/ https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img5567v.jpg/ https://img26.imageshack.us/i/img5566g.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img5570ex.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

More Drops.



CMDC said:


> These are still kicking around in the back of the stock room. Further reductions.
> 
> Gitman Brothers short sleeve sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $12 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers gray candystripe pinpoint bd
> 15x35
> 
> $12 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis long sleeve sport shirt
> 
> Size XL
> 
> $12 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn khaki wool trousers
> Light weight wool, definitely appropriate for warmer weather
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> 
> 38x30
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo RL navy blue flannel trousers
> Wool w/nylon. Heavier weight. Will be great for colder weather
> Flat front; no cuff
> 36x32
> 
> $15 conus


[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

Still Falling...

First up, Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack khaki corduroy jacket. This is in like new condition. Flawless shape. Fully lined. Single vent.

Marked 43L

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 32.5

$40 conus



















[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## nohio

I've got an up on the 'bay (~42). Plus a pretty sweet pair of with a commando vibram sole (8.5D)


----------



## TheWGP

unmodern said:


> Hi all, conductor's post reminded me. Anyone got a proper overcoat (Chesterfield, car coat, crombie) in solid dark colors, or a classic tweed overcoat, in 36 (=p2p of between 19.5 and 20.5)? I've seen some really nice ones on *bay.co.uk, but shipping doubles the price.


Just to ask - wouldn't an overcoat for a size 36 usually be sized to go over a suit? Hence, a pit to pit of somewhat larger? By way of example, I have an overcoat that's tagged size 44 but that has a pit to pit of ~24-25 inches. The easiest way to figure out what overcoat fit you prefer is probably to wear what you're going to be wearing under it, be it a suit or just a shirt & khakis, and then go try some on at whatever retailer. Take your measuring tape, so you can measure the pit to pit on the fit/size you like the best.

Put it this way - if you had an overcoat that had the same close measurements as your suit, you wouldn't be able to wear much other than a shirt under it, let alone a suit or even a sweater! At least, that's how I understand it - corrections more than welcome!


----------



## TweedyDon

I believe that WGP is right here.

And if anyone's looking for a Chesterfield or tweed overcoat in around 40L, I'm your man--watch this space!


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone happens across a quality camel hair sport coat in a 40L, I'm all ears. No need to be a sack

Also, to those that pm'd me about those southwick suits a few weeks back, I'm continuing to look for them at this shop. I'll probably go back next week. When they turn up in your requested size, I'll PM you


----------



## andcounting

I think I have a grail. A beautiful Southwick (no store label, just good ol Southwick) sack blazer with the 3/2.5 roll - ya know, the nice high role that the dry cleaners hate? I'll post pics and measurements soon, but just by my eye it looks somewhere around the 40's, give or take.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING SHIRTS!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*
2) Size 18 LL Bean chamois shirt. Script label!*

A trad icon! Made in the USA. The colour is shown best in the label close-up. Note the classic diagonal-cut pocket flaps!

*Claimed
*
  

*3) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*OFFER--Take (4) and (5) together for $25, shipped in CONUS!*

*4) 16.5-35 Land's End OCBD*

In a lovely daffodil yellow. Excellent condition.

*Asking $16, shipped in CONUS or offer.*

 

*5) 16..5-35 Land's End check BD.*

A classic Fall check. Slightly rumpled, but this will vanish with its first wash.

*Asking just $12, or offer. *

 

*6) Amona Mills Buffalo Shirt*
]
Another terrific shirt! This is in excellent condition, and is all wool. It's a very thick, heavy, warm shirt/jacket. Classically American, and Made in Iowa!

*Asking $20 shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4


----------



## jwlester

hookem12387 said:


> If anyone happens across a quality camel hair sport coat in a 40L, I'm all ears. No need to be a sack
> 
> Also, to those that pm'd me about those southwick suits a few weeks back, I'm continuing to look for them at this shop. I'll probably go back next week. When they turn up in your requested size, I'll PM you


Thanks Hookem! I'll keep an eye out for a 40L. If you find one that is a bit too short, let me know. I've been looking for one in 40R as well.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Woolrich Mackinaw has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## jfkemd

3/2 wash and wear sack has been claimed.
Talbott repp tie still available.


----------



## unmodern

TheWGP said:


> Just to ask - wouldn't an overcoat for a size 36 usually be sized to go over a suit? Hence, a pit to pit of somewhat larger? By way of example, I have an overcoat that's tagged size 44 but that has a pit to pit of ~24-25 inches. The easiest way to figure out what overcoat fit you prefer is probably to wear what you're going to be wearing under it, be it a suit or just a shirt & khakis, and then go try some on at whatever retailer. Take your measuring tape, so you can measure the pit to pit on the fit/size you like the best.
> 
> Put it this way - if you had an overcoat that had the same close measurements as your suit, you wouldn't be able to wear much other than a shirt under it, let alone a suit or even a sweater! At least, that's how I understand it - corrections more than welcome!


You are absolutely correct, but my suits and sportscoats measure more like 19" across the chest. I am in between 35 and 36. I currently own a peacoat and an old tweed car coat. They both measure 20" across the chest and fit comfortably over a thick sweater and a sportscoat. I could probably wear up to 21" without extra fabric hanging all over the place, but I have a disproportionately small waist, which is always a problem with outerwear.


----------



## conductor

Shoulder measurements added to coats in post #14637. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HalfLegend

Still looking for a few items, if you guys could keep a heads up. I haven't had much time to go thrifting or ebaying, school's been keeping me pretty busy. As we speak I should be doing an English Paper.

A *grey wool tie* (details on the tie I've been trying to find forever HERE)

Some *Cardigans *or *Sweaters*, its getting chilly out! (Details on sizes colors and stuff HERE).

I'm not too picky, just looking for some cheap stuff that you guys can thrift, nothing NWOT or of high quality. On a student budget, so just need some stuff to get me through this winter and maybe one or two more. (Hopefully that growth spurt is in the near future).

Many thanks guys!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have quite a few tradly accessories to pass on today, ranging from ties, to belts, to pocket squares.... including some FREE ties! Buy two or more ties or belts, or three or more pocket squares, and pick one of the ties from Group 5 or 6, FREE!
> 
> *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
> 
> TIES
> 
> Group 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Wool tartan tie by Rooster. Excellent condition. $11
> b) Lovely wool tie, perfect for Fall. Excellent condition. $12
> c) Organzine wrap tie, by Marble House Traditionals. One flaw--almost unnoticeable pinpoint dot (thread bump?) on front, hence just $10.
> d) Wellesey College tie. Poly/silk blend. Excellent condition. FREE if you have a connection to Wellesey--just pay $4 shipping!
> e) Lovely silk pheasant emblematic by Boston Trader. Slightly rumpled from storage, but still a lovely tie, and nothing a steam couldn't cure. Asking just $11.
> 
> *GROUP 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Brooks Brothers. The blade is pulled to one side at the tip, hence *this is FREE* with two or more others!
> b) Gino Pompeii. Made in Italy; 70/30 lambswool/nylon, but appears as wool. Excellent condition. Claimed
> c) "PIPS" By Rooster. All Irish linen. Beautiful tie! Claimed
> d) Jean-Louis Scherer silk knit in a lovely cranberry red. $10
> 
> *
> GROUP 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Trimingham's of Bermuda Bermuda emblematic. Poly. $5
> b) Pheasants emblematic. Perfect for Fall! Poly. Claimed
> c) Lovely all silk pheasants emblematic by Boston Trader. Slightly rumpled from storage, but still a lovely tie, and nothing a steam couldn't cure. Asking just $11
> d) SOLD Aeropostale Blackwatch.
> e) Skinny 1960s Rooster tie. $5
> 
> *GROUP 4*
> 
> You know what this is--one of the classic Chipp humorous emblematics series! This is the "Moneybags" tie. Made from Qiana.
> 
> In *Very Good* condition, with no flaws at all.
> 
> Asking just *$10, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 5--FREE TIES!
> *
> The following ties have minor blemishes, hence are free as outlined above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Burberry.
> b) Stanley Blacker.
> c) Brooks. Claimed
> 
> *GROUP 6--MORE FREE TIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FREE TIES!* All of these are by makers such as Brooks Brothers, Christian Dior, Talbott, and Paul Stuart. They all have minor blemishs to the front--small spots or pulled threads--that prevent me from asking anything for them. So, they're free with two or more other ties, above, or pocket squares, below!
> 
> a) New Jersey
> b) Dior
> c) CLAIMED Blue Brooks
> d) CLAIMED Pink
> e) Yellow
> f) CLAIMED Paul Stuart
> 
> *BELTS--BOTH SIZE 38
> 
> Take both belts for $16, shipped!*
> 
> 
> 
> a) Orvis dog belt. Solid brass buckle. This has quite a bit of wear, but is good for a few more years! A great belt for the dog lover. $10
> 
> 
> 
> b) Canturbery yacht belt. Solid Brass buckle. In very Good condition. $10
> 
> *COTTON POCKET SQUARES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I acquired these as a lot as New Old Stock, and they do indeed appear to be new old stock, and hence completely unused. They all have the original folds in them. No fabric content listed in any, but they seem to be all cotton.
> 
> *Asking $4 for the first, $3 for the second, and $2 for each subsequent square bought.* These are all very similar; please let me know if you have a preference for which type you receive. *Please also let me know if this preference is set, and you wouldn't want a different type of square, OR if you'd be happy with whatever squares remain if you preferred type has been claimed already. *
> 
> There are four similar types, with rough descriptions below:
> 
> 1) Plain, 16 1/2" square. (5 > 4 available)
> 2) Thick lines as edge decoration. 15" square. ALL GONE
> 3) Thin lines as edge decoration. c. 16" square. (3 > 2 available)
> 4) Thin lines as edge decoration. c. 15" square. (2 available)
> 
> *SILK POCKET SQUARES AND BOW TIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Schiaparelli pocket square/scarf. This might well be a woman's scarf, as it's LARGE, measuring c. 22" square. However, it's very light silk, and could easily fold to a normal size. It does have a very few unnoticeable runs in the silk at the edges, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Made in Japan for the couture firm Schiaparelli. Asking $12 or offer, CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> b) Small pocket square. Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 12" square. Asking $7
> 
> 
> 
> c) Polka dot bowtie. Made in England. Good condition only. $6.
> 
> *SCOTTISH SCARF*
> 
> Claimed
> 
> Scotch House 70% cashmere, 30% wool tartan scarf.
> 
> The Scotch House was one of my favourite London stores, located just across from Harrods in Knightsbridge. Alas, it's gone now, leaving wonderful items such as this cashmere/wool scarf for us to remember it by. This has one very small hole somewhere--I found it, but I can't re-find it!--and needs a dry-cleaning. One edge of the fringe has been almost worn away. As such, this is just in Good condition, and hence
> Measures 10" by 53 1/2", with 1/2" of fringe at each end--but see note above.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Brownwatch tartan jacket is now claimed.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers single breasted trench coat with removable wool liner. This is in very nice condition and features everything you'd hope for in a single breasted trench, right down to the grenade loops. The size is 42 L. Asking $85 shipped east of the Mississippi, $87.50 to the west.*









   

*Brooks Brothers Shetland Cable Knit in a very rich burgundy, size XL. The condition is excellent and the color shows best in the shot of the label. GONE*










*Florsheim tan V-cleat longwings in hard to find size 11 B. These have the original double soles and v-cleat heels. They are in very good condition with lots of life left all around. Asking $50 shipped east of the Mississippi, $52.50 to the west.*









  

*And these are still available...*



tonylumpkin said:


> *FURTHER PRICE REDUCTION
> *
> Stuart McGuire burgundy, shell cordovan PTBs in size 12 B/D. These have a couple minor dings, nothing affecting wearability, but are in otherwise great condition. The double soles have lots of wear remaining. The heels are wearable, but will need lifts before too long...a quick and inexpensive repair. Asking $150 *>>NOW $135 **>>$115 *shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

^Beautiful sweater. Wish it were a Medium.


----------



## AlanC

Ties!

*Robert Talbott* for F.R. Tripler
Made in USA
3.25"
Amazing condition, like it was from the shop yesterday.

$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

$12/ea or $20/two for any of the ties below.

*Langrock* "Lakenheath"
Made in Italy
3 3/8"

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/img5614cv.jpg/ https://img844.imageshack.us/i/img5616i.jpg/

*Langrock* 2
3 1/8" wide

https://img17.imageshack.us/i/img5617i.jpg/ https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img5618r.jpg/

*Ashford & Brooks*
3.75" wide
Scales of Justice

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/img5622x.jpg/ https://img839.imageshack.us/i/img5623f.jpg/

*Atkinson's Irish Poplin*
3 7/8"

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img5624wd.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan longwings, sz. 11.5C*

Up for sale is a great pair of shell cordovan Florsheim longwing bluchers, burgundy color. These are truly gunboats with heavy double soles. The cordovan is in great condition; insoles, original outsoles show wear, but have lots of life left in them. All they need is a good polishing! Sorry for the poor iphone pics...I'll try to take some better ones tonight and replace these.

Asking *$165 OBO shipped CONUS*.


----------



## swb120

Unsure if these are Trad Thrift Exchange prices, but I posted two pairs of like new Church's Charles custom grade wingtips (002 last) in UK size 11G in the Sales Forum:










https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-wingtips-sz-11G-last-002-in-brown-amp-black


----------



## ArtVandalay

This is probably a long shot, but I have a pair of 11D Allen Edmonds Walden pennies in burgundy calf, good condition, that I'm interesting in trading for a similar pair in 13 C or D.


----------



## wacolo

$50 shipped to CONUS Maus & Hoffman Tartan dress pants. Size 36 Unhemmed. Made in the USA. NWOT. The joker tag fell off, and if I can find it I will send it along. The pants are pleated and unhemmed.




$25 Shipped to CONUS J. Crew Tartan pants. 75/25 Wool Polyamide Blend. The material is flannel. Flat Front and cuffed. They are marked 34x32, but measure to a 34x29. No holes or stains.




$40 Shipped CONUS Alden 686. Size 9.5D Uppers are in good shape. The shoes have been resoled and have a fair amount of life left.


----------



## Hardiw1

swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a great pair of shell cordovan Florsheim longwing bluchers, burgundy color. These are truly gunboats with heavy double soles. The cordovan is in great condition; insoles, original outsoles show wear, but have lots of life left in them. All they need is a good polishing! Sorry for the poor iphone pics...I'll try to take some better ones tonight and replace these.
> 
> Asking *$165 OBO shipped CONUS*.


We have to know the size.


----------



## MicTester

Hardiw1 said:


> We have to know the size.


OP said 11.5 C


----------



## spielerman

andcounting said:


> I think I have a grail. A beautiful Southwick (no store label, just good ol Southwick) sack blazer with the 3/2.5 roll - ya know, the nice high role that the dry cleaners hate? I'll post pics and measurements soon, but just by my eye it looks somewhere around the 40's, give or take.


DO TELL!!!


----------



## Steve Smith

These are spectacular and at a great price. I have an identical pair and they are the equal to any pair of Alden or AE in my closet.



tonylumpkin said:


> *Florsheim tan V-cleat longwings in hard to find size 11 B. These have the original double soles and v-cleat heels. They are in very good condition with lots of life left all around. Asking $50 shipped east of the Mississippi, $52.50 to the west.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And these are still available...*


----------



## Wisco

*FS: Wisco is closet cleaning - 17.5 x 34/35 shirts*

House cleaning from my closet. First set is shirts. All are in great shape, clean, with no tears or damage. Like I said, fresh from my closet. Shirt are listed at *$25/each including CONUS shipping*. Quantity discounts available if you want more than one. PM me and we'll chat.

1) MTM (mytailor.com) 17.5 x 34 broadcloth dress shirt. Pink check on white ground. 2.75 inch moderate spread collar with medium stiffness lining. A great shirt with a gray or blue jacket.










2) MTM (mytailor.com) 17.5 x 34 broadcloth dress shirt. Fine lavender pencil stripe on white ground. 2.75 inch moderate spread collar with medium stiffness lining. A great shirt with a gray or blue jacket.










3) Brooks Brothers blue Traditional fit straight collar non-iron OC shirt. 17.5 x 34 size. Worn once and then laundered. Small straight collar works well with a "Prince Charles tight knot", but not so good with my big melon of a head.










4) Daniel Bishop Egyptian Cotton OCBD. 17.5 x 34/35. Thick light tan OC fabric with brown contrasting stripes, 4mm pearl buttons and nice fat collar roll. Bought at Marshalls a few years ago and just not wearing.










5) PRL white herringbone OCBD. TWO IDENTICAL SHIRTS available. 17.5 x 34/35 size. Basic outlet mall stuff washed and worn to a baby's butt softness. My knock-around shirts, but still clean and white.










6) Mercer Ecru color baggier is better full cut OC straight collar shirt. 17.5 x 35. If you've ever wanted to experience a Mercer shirt, this is it.










7) Mercer Pink color baggier is better full cut OC straight collar shirt. 17.5 x 35. If you've ever wanted to experience a Mercer shirt, this is it.


----------



## Wisco

*FS: Wisco is closet cleaning - 46R 48R jackets and suits*

House cleaning from my closet. This time jackets and suits, all 46-48R size. All are in great shape, clean with no tears or damage. Prices listed with each listing and include CONUS shipping.

1) Evan Picone plaid jacket. Soft lightly napped fabric. Black and tan plaid with medium tan under plaid. Made in USA. Darted Jacket is tagged 46LG with nice soft shoulders and single vent. Bought at a local thrift and have not had time to shorten sleeves to my sleeve length. *$35 shipped CONUS*

Shoulders = 21 1/2 inches
Length BOC to bottom = 32 inches
Sleeve = 27 inches

























2) Summer herringbone linen jacket. Blue and white. Half-lined, designed in Italy, made in China. Darted, double-vented, slightly boxy cut with soft, but padded shoulders. *$25 shipped CONUS*

Shoulders = 21 inches
Length BOC to bottom = 30 inches
Sleeve = 24 inches


















3) Silk/wool PRL Green Label Jacket. Darted, single-vent tan and brown dog tooth check that goes with everything! Made in India. *$25 shipped CONUS.*

Shoulders = 21 inches
Length BOC to bottom = 31 inches
Sleeve = 24 inches


















4) Recent Andersen-Little poly/wool blend travel blazer. Made in USA. Tagged 48R, but short and slightly higher button stance than desired for my torso. Slight wrinkle in left fused lapel and small hole at bottom of left inside breast pocket... lost a pen inside the lining and had to fish it out. Nothing that can't be addressed. The cut simply doesn't suit me. *$25 shipped CONUS*

Shoulders = 20.5 inches
Length BOC to bottom = 30 inches
Sleeve = 24 inches


















5) Beecroft & Bull Southwick Made in the USA flannel suit. Beautiful natural shoulder, fully canvased, single-vented jacket. Dark brown fabric with light brown pinstripe. Warm and cuddly for fall. Double pleated cuffed pants. I installed suspender buttons. I bought it used last year and have never worn it. * $60 shipped CONUS*

Jacket

Shoulders = 21.5 inches
Length BOC to bottom = 32 inches
Sleeve = 24.5 inches

Trousers

Waist = 38 inches
inseam = 32 inches, cuffed


















6) Last but not least, Norman Hilton medium/dark gray worsted wool 3 button suit. A classic in so many ways. I tried to "home press" to a true 3/2 roll, but wasn't perfectly successful. Jacket is no-vent and trousers and double-pleated/cuffed. *$60 shipped CONUS*

Jacket

Shoulders = 21 inches
Length BOC to bottom = 32 inches
Sleeve = 24.5 inches

Trousers

Waist = 42 inches
inseam = 32 inches, cuffed


----------



## balla25

Added some items below. PM with any interest or offers.




























$85 - Pendleton Wool Button Down Jacket (Lined); NWOT
Chest - 23 1/2"; Sleeves - 25 1/4"; Shoulders - 19 1/4"; Length - 34 1/4" (Marked size 42)



















$30 - GANT (100% Lambs Wool) - (Marked XL - fits like a L)










$25 - Woolrich (100% Cotton) - Size Large

Reductions on some shirts and ties - Click the link to see more pics and additional items: https://picasaweb.google.com/107316671949298990063?authkey=Gv1sRgCMKp3vGI3Lq4cA


----------



## CMDC

Both of these offerings in excellent condition. No issues.

Lands End Shetland Made in UK sweater
Tagged L Tall

23 pit to pit
30 length

I have a few of these older LE shetlands and find them to be of very nice quality.

$24 conus



















Gant Sport Shirt--long sleeve
Size L

$20 conus


----------



## swb120

*Beautiful Alden wingtips, Hampton last, size 11E; Alden brown suade tassle loafers, Aberdeen last, size 12D*

Two lovely pair of calfskin Alden wingtip bals which belong in every businessman's rotation. Hampton last. Size 11E. Black and brown. Like new, inside & out. Retail for $444 on shoemart. Brown ones have some scuffing on the toe, seen in the last pic.

Asking* $200 shipped CONUS for the black ones; $175 shipped CONUS for the brown ones*.

Black:








    

Brown:








     

Also have these like new Alden (for Gordon's) brown suede tassle loafers in size 12D. They're beautiful, again, with virtually no wear - the insoles look new; outsoles show slight wear. Model 666, Aberdeen last.

*SOLD*.


----------



## tripreed

*Barbour Solway Zipper- Size 44*

It's been a while since I've posted here, but I wondered if anyone might be interested in this jacket. It's a Barbour Solway Zipper, which is an older belted model, although I think they've re-released it recently. For more information on this model, check out this old thread.

I bought this jacket a few years ago and it's tagged size 44. I usually wear a 42 in a Barbour and it's just too large for me. The measurements are below. I think that it would work well for a 44R (I'm a short and it's just too long on me), or for a 46 who prefers their jacket to fit a little closer to the body. Overall it's in good shape and there are no significant holes or tears, other than a small one on ones of the sleeves, which can be seen below. I rewaxed it myself a year or two ago, and it's only been worn a couple of times since then. I've got a feeling that it would look amazing if it got professionally reproofed. Admittedly, it is a little dingy on the inside; you may be able to clean it up a bit (I haven't tried), or you can just chalk it up to added character.

Measurements:
Pit to pit: 27"
Sleeves (since sleeves are raglan, I measure along the stop, from the cuff to the seam where it's attached): 29.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 34"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img4472b.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/img4474k.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/img4475c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/img4478zo.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/img4479a.jpg/
Small tear on sleeve.

I'm asking $125 shipped CONUS. If you need any other measurements or pictures, please let me know.

*Edit: I want to note that this jacket is more of a brown color than the traditional sage.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*Offers welcome on EVERYTHING! 
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS PLAID HARRIS TWEED 3/2 sack jacket! *

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly--but this jacket DEFINITELY merits this description! The (versatile, mid-weight) tweed that this jacket is cut from is absolutely beautiful, and incredibly rare--I think I've only seen Harris of this colour and complexity a few times before, and I have seen a LOT of tweed in my time!  I won't both trying to describe it, as the pictures speak for themselves--but i will note that it's even more beautiful in person that they portray it as being!

In addition to being cut from absolutely splendid Harris Tweed this jacket is also a 3/2 sack, rendering it doubly rare.

This jacket is also half-lined and has a center vent. Naturally, it features the classic Ivy two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, needing a dry-clean only to freshen it up for wear.

And, yes, this jacket has been taken to my tailor to see if it could be re-cut to my size..... a signal honor that I bestow only on the most beautiful and rare tweeds! (The answer, obviously, is that it couldn't be, or it wouldn't be here...)

Asking *$60, OR LOWER OFFER, shipped in CONUS.* *Lower offers are very welcome!* Yes, this is more than my usual asking price for tweed jackets--but the beauty and rarity of this tweed alone easily justifies this, and will make parting with it less hard.... And think of it this way--this is still much LESS than the price asked in many places for Harris is regular weaves like herringbone!

In all seriousness, if this is your size, grab it fast--you're not likely to see another anytime soon....

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19










       

*2) H. Freeman fully canvassed "Naturalaire" 3/2 charcoal flannel sack*

*Claimed!*

*3) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed! Lovely heavy, half-canvassed jacket w/PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner, or, if you prefer, I can have this done myself, free, before sending it to you. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*4) 44R RL Blue Label Wool/Alpaca tweed jacket. Made in Italy. Corneliani?*

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful soft tweed (that's 65% wool and 35% alpaca) that features russet and lichen-green overchecks this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was made in Italy for Ralph Lauren's Blue Label Polo line, I believe by Corneliani, but I'm open to correction here. It has a single centre vent, and is possible unworn--the breast pocket is still basted tightly shut. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $50, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for a jacket of this quality, in this condition! International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32










     

*5) BEAUTIFUL ZEGNA in Cashmere/wool cloth; Half-canvassed, Swiss made. 46R.*

Cut from a lovely birdseye cloth that's 90% wool and 10% cashmere, this beautiful Zegna jacket is beautifully soft and has a wonderful drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Switzerland. It's in excellent condition, and is unvented in Flusser-approved style.

*Asking just $35, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:

Tagged an EU56/US46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4










    

*6) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend.*

The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.

Asking just *$20 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*7) Schott Down A-1 style jacket; sz. L but fits as M (c. 38, 40). *

Made by the legendary Schott, one of the few classic USA clothing manufacturers to still be USA-based AND family owned, this terrific Down jacket has all of the quality hallmarks you'd expect from Schott. This features a quilted lining filled with goose down, making it both incredibly warm and exceptionally light. It also has a Talon zipper which moves fluidly, Schot buttons, and lovely military-inspired lines. This jacket does have some minor pilling on the cuffs and waistband, but nothing to worry about, the zipper pull has a minor break 9which does not affect its function at all), and there are the starts of very small tears at the corner of each hand-warmer pocket. Given these minor cosmetic flaws, this jacket is in Very Good condition.

Asking just* $35, or lower offer*. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a L, but fits as a medium. Given how it fits on me (too short in the sleeves, alas!) who's a slim 40/genuine 39, I'd say that this would work best for a 38 or 40R.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (fits shorter--probably best for a 34" sleeve)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 23










     

*8) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt.*

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*9) Amona Mills Buffalo Shirt

*Another terrific shirt! This is in excellent condition, and is all wool. It's a very thick, heavy, warm shirt/jacket. Classically American, and Made in Iowa!

*Asking $18 shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4










  

*10) Size 45 Lacoste Dress Shirt. *

Designed in France, and Made in France! This is a size 45, and measures 25" across the chest, and has a c. 36" sleeve. It's in excellent condition, and althougth this is used it will arrive in Lacoste packaging.

*Asking just $14, or offer.*

  

*11) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

Asking just *$16, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*12) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $16, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!*

*More price drops! Offers welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 11D Allen Edmonds "MIllbridge" boat shoes. *

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles.

Asking just *$23 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!

 

*2) 11US Dr. Martens black shoes.*

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles. These have the standard discreet logo as shown in the brown shoes pictures, below.

Asking just *$16 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!

  

*3) 10US Dr. Martens brown shoes. *

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles. Missing a lace--easily replaced for about $1 at a local drug store--hence the very low price!

Asking just *$16 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Willis & Geiger Bush Poplin Fishing Jacket w/Hood, XL--New with Tags!!*

As you can see this is NOS with tags and, as such, not something you're likely to run across too often if ever again. I'd rather someone here get first dibs on it before sending it to eBay. However, given the rarity and desirability of W&G stuff, I have to ask a price close to reasonable market expectation--but I'll accept a comparable NWT Willis & Geiger garment in my size (S) in trade.

$385 shipped or offer.










*Orvis Safari Jacket, XXL
*
A nice jacket in good condition; there is a slight fading or discoloration on the belt and shoulder (as if from a leather strap), though it's barely noticable and may likely disappear with a wash.

Only $45 shipped.


----------



## wacolo

Price Drops!



wacolo said:


> *$60---->$50* shipped CONUS Loake Paisley Suede Monkstrap. Marked as a size 8 and according to the Herring site would be an 8.5US. The shoes have seen some wear, but the uppers are in very good shape. Lots of wear left on the soles as well. A basic set of trees will be included.
> 
> _*$60----->$50*_ Shipped CONUS 42L J Press Pressidential Sportcoat. Made in USA. There is no material tag, but I would guess wool or a wool silk blend. 3/2 with a single hook vent and swelled edges. No stains or Holes. Here are the measurements.....
> Chest 22
> Length BOC 32.5
> Shoulders 19
> Sleeve 26.5


----------



## wacolo

The Jcrew pants and Alden shoes are both claimed pending payment.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Some autumnal tweeds!*

I have several lovely autumnal tweeds to pass on today!

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) 46L PAUL STUART tweed jacket with PATCH POCKETS, by Southwick*

This jacket is simply beautiful! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this tweed is gorgeous--a wonderful minature herringbone that's a beautiful heathery mix of brown and cornflower blue--please do see the close-up of the cloth below to get some idea of its loveliness. Naturally, being made by Southwich for Paul Stuart, this is beautifully cut, and features the always-desirable patch pockets. It also has very natural shoulders, a single vent, and the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons which are only just starting to show patina. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation. Offers very welcome!

*Measurements:

Tagged a 46XT*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 3/4










   

*2) ICONIC 3/2 flecked herringbone tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is simply gorgeous! Half-canvassed, this is cut from beautiful and classic grey herringbone tweed that's beautifully flecked throughout with flecks of burnt orange, berry red, cornflower blue, and moss green. This type of flecked herringbone is one of my favourites, having all the versatility of a classic grey herringbone with the flecks of colour demonstrating both how subtly colourful tweed can be, and being reminiscent of the wildflowers, heathers, mosses and other natural colours of the soft hills of my native misty Scotland!

As well as the tweed's being beautiful, the cut is wonderful, too. A classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-lined and features a single center vent. *I also believe that the lovely, smoky buttons on this jacket are natural horn*. This jacket was, of course, Made in the USA, and was made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the iconic Ivy clothiers (the rival to Langrock and J. Press) that is now defunct. This jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking *just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*3) Lovely autumnal glen plaid Ivy sack jacket with striking lining.*

Half-canvassed and half-lined with a strikingly vintage lining, this is that trad rarity--a two button sack! The cloth is a wonderful glen plaid in the classic autumnal colours of the New England countryside, and from its cut this jacket is almost certainly of East Coast manufacture, although there's no maker's label, no store label, and no fabric content listed. (Although it's clearly wool!) It features the classic two-button cuff and a single vent. The front breast pocket is still basted shut, and this jacket is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition--my hesitation in describing it as excellent only stems from me timidity in doing this for older pieces, no mater what condition they're in!

Asking just *$32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## mjc

*Bookster overcoat, 36*

  

Hey thrifters: I've bought several amazing overcoats here, so it's time to give back. I have one , made with charcoal covert cloth, beautiful "heather mist" lining, black velvet collar, plain horn buttons, 3 slant pockets, 4 front buttons, 50" length.

This is Bookster's size 36, which includes room for a jacket (roughly size 38 without jacket). This is what Bookster claims for size 36, and it agrees with my measurements:

armpit - 21" (a bit tricky to measure, the way the cloth lies, however)
waist - 20"
shoulder seam to cuff - 25"
shoulders - 18"
length - 50" (by special order)

My original cost was GBP 366.67, although I didn't pay that in the end, due to some problems with the order process and the need for a total remake (the first version was 2 sizes too small).

This overcoat is unworn, except for test fittings inside. One lining seam inside an arm was torn when I received it, but my seamstress has fixed that. Otherwise, it is as-received (tacked-shut pockets, etc).

Anyway, this overcoat isn't working out for me, and I'm extremely short on closet space. I should have ordered larger, to accommodate a jacket, and the cut of the coat just doesn't seem to flatter me. So up for sale it goes!

$120, shipped CONUS + Canada.

- Mike


----------



## TweedyDon

*Donegal tweed cap and some lovely Autumnal ties!*

*Perfect for Fall, I have a lovely Donegal Tweed newsboy cap and several autumnal ties--including a Cantini from Florence, a Bouvy from Belgium, and woolens from Scotland and England!*

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more items. International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost. 








*1) Donegal Tweed newsboy cap--"The London Cap"*

Cut from dark charcoal Donegal tweed flecked with cream in the traditional Donegal manner, this "London Cap" was Made in England by John White & Son. Size M, this measures c. 21" around the circumference of the interior. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $28, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS.*

(Please note that the colour of this cap is shown best in the close-up with the white background.)

   

*2) Autumnal ties*

Please see the range in the main picture above.

a) Bouvy of Belgium. All silk; excellent condition. Bouvy's website is here:

https://www.bouvy.be/en/dm_bou.htm

 

*Asking $12.*

b) Cantini of Florence; hand-made in Italy. An exquisite and luxurious tie! Cantini's website is here:

https://www.cantinities.it/uk/

  

*Asking just $17. *

c) Brooks Brothers; made from wool printed in England. Very Good/Excellent condition (conservatively, and only because it's older!), and perfect for the Ivy Fall.

 

*Asking just $15*

*d) Scot Ties, Ltd. Fifth Avenue New York.*

All wool--and a classic Ivy tie!

 

*Asking just $9.*

e) Rooster for Land's End--back when it was good! A lovely rich brown tie from lambswool woven in Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition.

  

*Asking just $12.*

f) Skinny square-end wool tie. Lovely, classic, and colourful! In excellent condition. No fabric content listed, but clearly all wool. Excellent condition!

 

*Asking just $9*


----------



## a4audi08

ALL TIES 1/$9 2/$16 TO CONUS. WILL SHIP ELSEWHERE FOR ACTUAL SHIPPING. PLEASE REFER TO 10/2 TIES IN SUBJECT THREAD OF PM'S AND THEN USE THE GROUP LETTER + NUMBER. THANKS

GROUP A
1. Huntington 3.5"
2. JosephABank 3.75", 
3. Brooks Bros 3", 
4. Untagged 3.25"









GROUP B
1.lands end 3.5
2.LE 3.25, 
3.untagged 4, 
4. Marshall Fields 3.25"









GROUP C
1. thornhill 3.5", 
2. LE 3.5, 
3. LE 3.5, 
4. LE 3.75" 









GROUP D
1. LE 3.5, 
2. Spaulding's 2.75, 
3. Van Heusen 3.5", 
4. Bill Blass 3"









GROUP E
1. Talbot 3", 
2. Tittonio made in Italy 3.25", 
3. Eng. Regimental 3", 
4. Ashford Brooks 3.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coats!*

*32rollandrock* has just warned me that there's a package heading my way that weighs over 40lbs, and is mainly tweed... so it's clearly time to list the last few coats that were in the last package that he sent me, to free up some space!

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*; also as always, all prices include CONUS shipping, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!
**
1) Made in the USA trenchcoat.

*This is a very nice, everyday trenchcoat. Traditional khaki, it has a zip-coat plaid liner, with the zip moving nice and fluidly. It also has a hook vent, is belted, and has an interior zipped security pocket. there's no fabric content listed that I could find, but it seems to be made from some sort of microfiber, so it's no doubt very water resistant. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$40, OR OFFER.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length (BOC): 50










   

*
2) Pendleton Coat*

This is great! Patch pockets, hand-warmer pockets, leather-covered metal-shanked buttons, lapped seams throughout, "neck warmer" collar, hook vent, quilted lining, leather Pendleton handtag, and all wrapped up in a lovely camel-hair coloured coat.... This has everything you'd want in a warm coat for Fall weekends! There's no fabric content listed, but I assume that it's wool--and I also assume that it was Made in the USA.

It does, though, have a few issues. It's worn--but not worn out--at the cuffs, and there are a few minor moth nibbles throughout, as shown in the pictures. There's also some fraying to the quilted lining near the collar. Given these flaws, then, this is in (conservatively) Good Condition, and hence *asking just $30, or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 37










    

Showing flaws:

    

*3) Classic charcoal herringbone topcoat*

Claimed!


----------



## zbix

*Fall Tweeds*

1) BB Brookstweed 46 Reg - $55

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img8173fn.jpg/https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img8176k.jpg/https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img8177n.jpg/

2) Corbin Slate/Blue/Grey Herringbone Sack Tweed ~42L - $40

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/corbintweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/corbintweedsc4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/corbintweedsc2.jpg/

4) H. Freeman Sons Brown Windowpane Sack Tweed ~42ML - $40

22" P2P | 24.5" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 31" Length

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img7872s.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img7877c.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img7874m.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img7873e.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

For sale: Two Monopoly emblematic silks!
Vintage circa 1985, 100% silk.








$15 for one or $25 for both.


----------



## DFPyne

It's starting to get cold out there! Winter additions and summer drops.

1. J. Crew Medium Pea Coat
Chest: 21.5" 
Shoulders: 18"
Bottom of Collar to End: 30"
Sleeve:25.5"
[$100 Shipped] 



2. 42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$75 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff 

























3. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford with Unlined Collar - Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]



4. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Micro Stripe Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]



5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-2 Blue & White Broadcloth Shirt- Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]



6. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$40 Shipped]



7. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$30 Shipped]



8. LL Bean 15.5 Light Blue Chamois Shirt, Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]



9. Brown & Blue Lands' End Medium Argyle Socks - BRAND NEW
[$20 Shipped]


10. Johnson & Murphy Made in the USA Black Cap-Toe Oxford - 9 E/C
[SOLD]

11. Florsheim Imperial Black Longwing 8.5 D
[$40 Shipped]





12. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons
[$40 Shipped]




13. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$30 Shipped] 


14. Medium BCC Country Club Yellow Polo
[$20 Shipped]



15. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$20 Shipped]


16. Medium Ivy Crew White Polo 
[$20 Shipped]



Feel free to PM with offers. I will of course give discounts on multiple items.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack pincord jacket.
Like new condition. 
Tagged 44 R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25

$65 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

That Solway Zipper is terrific--but too big for me! 

And that Bookster overcoat is terrific, too--but too small for me! 

(And the H. Freeman tweed suit that I mentioned a week or so ago is now claimed--the benefits of preemptive PMs!)


----------



## srivats

That charcoal overcoat is nice! If only the sleeves were longer.


----------



## CMDC

JPress pincord sack sold


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Drop on old things:

*Trafalgar Braces
*brown sorta-houndstooth star pattern, made in England
$14 shipped conus or offer

This jacket is more structured and british cut, with a high three button stance(had this fit me I was thinking of trying to press it inot a 3-roll-2)
I think Tweedy Don describes these as "Anglophile tweeds" and I like that expression so I'm gong to steal it.
The pattern on this one is a rough, very busy mixture of colors, it looks dark green and gray from afar
Three button front, side vent
I think this is about around a 38 R

20 1/2" across the chest
17-17 1/2" across the shoulders
24 1/2" sleeves
29 3/4" bottom of collar to hem

asking $40 shipped conus or offer!

more pictures here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-to-find-patterns-38-40&p=1240619#post1240619



*Brown Suede Horsebit Loafers
*I can faintly make out that these are "Kent" brand and made in Italy
They're tagged "44" but they're far too tight for my US 11D foot
I'd estimate the size to be around 9 or 9.5 (this was based on holding them up to a pair of 9.5d florsheims)

asking $35* shipped conus or offer*


----------



## TheWGP

Quite a bit of interest in some of these items, and several sold - drops on those remaining! Given the colder weather, special discounts on lighter goods!
Psst - there's a sweet light jacket perfect for early Fall weather in here!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

0) RECENT Brooks Brothers Irish Linen shorts, size 34. Claimed!

*1) Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton Polo, XXL.*

This is from my own closet, in a nice burgundy color. Shows a little wear but still wearable. Bonus - it's the rare Brooks Brothers polo that has* no logo* on the front! Just $11 *>$9 shipped.*

 
*
2) Authentic Indian Madras 100% Cotton Made in USA long-sleeved button-down, L.*

This is the real deal - a vintage Indian Madras shirt, loomed in India and the shirt made in the USA by J. M. Hollander! Button-down, with a chest pocket button as well! Great to carry your madras into fall...  Just $24> *$21 shipped.*

 
*
3) Vintage Brooks Brothers lightweight 100% cotton jacket, XL.*

This is another from my own closet, just don't wear it anymore. Great example of a light jacket from BB, size XL. Half lined, zip-up, button sleeves and a bit of an action-button feature on the back at the bottom of the jacket. PERFECT for Fall - that's when I wore this last year, and it served me well. One interior pocket, a surprisingly useful feature in a jacket like this. The only flaw is that one of the buttons on the back pulled off - this was professionally repaired, though I never took time to find a similar button to sew back on. For that matter, there are 2 buttons on the sleeves but I only ever used the outermost one - one of those would do nicely to replace the one on the back. Still, due to this, you're getting the perfect fall jacket CHEAP, and for far less than I paid for it: Just 29>*$25 shipped!*

    
*
4) VINTAGE J. Press 3-2 hook vent jacket, tagged 42L.*

This baby is something special. You know it's true vintage because it has New Haven, Cambridge, New York and San Francisco on the label. Hits all the trad staples: 3 roll 2 sack lightweight construction, half lined, hook vent, patch pockets... and it adds a touch of luxury: three-quarter-inch wide mother of pearl buttons! Structurally in fine shape, though there's a slight spot where the lining needs to be tacked down on the inside. This is a classic piece that just isn't made quite the same way anymore. Just 50> *Just $45 shipped!*

Measurements:
Pit to pit: ~22.5-23"
Shoulders: 18.5-19"
Sleeves from top of shoulder: ~26"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5-32"

  

5) Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jacket in much the same vein as the above, Claimed!

*6) NWT L.L. Bean Signature line button-down collar shirt in Fall colors, XL.*

This shirt is *brand new with tags,* never worn! Plus, the LL Bean Signature line was brand new when I got it - this shirt is barely a year old, since I purchased it for myself and never wore it. Amazing Fall colors, great shirt to wear in the coming weather. Button-down collar, even sports a button on the back of the collar, a nice Trad touch. Size XL. Just 25> *$22 shipped.*

  
*
7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in British Khaki, M2P size 38.*

These pants speak for themselves! Great shape, size 38. British Khaki color, no issues to note. Just 25> *$22 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: approximately 38" with approximately 2.5" to let
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs and nothing to let

  
*
8) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in Olive, M2P size 36.*

These pants speak for themselves! This is a pair in size 36, Olive color, great shape, no issues to note. Just 25> *$22 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist:~36" with 2-2.5" to let
Inseam: 29" with 1.5 inch cuffs and perhaps 1" turned up inside (meaning you could let them out to 32.5" if you gave up the cuffs)

 
*
9) Hickey Freeman EXTREMELY recent Made in Italy brown textured dress-style HEAVY pants, tagged 34 but measure 36.*

These are something else - I really believe they can't have been worn more than a time or two, given the crisp tags, lack of wear at the cuff bottoms. They're brown with an extremely soft hand, and what looks to be an intricately woven pattern. Back pockets have button loops, the front has two relatively shallow pleats, with a 2-button plus clasp closure including a button tab over as found in dressier pants. Cuffed at the end of course - 1 5/8 inch for a more Trad look - and look to be in great shape - I wish these were my size! They were Made in Italy for Hickey Freeman, so you know they're a quality item! Just 25>* $22 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~36"
Inseam: 30.5" + 1 5/8 inch cuffs + ~1" turned up inside.

 

10) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers lightweight 3/2 sack wash-n-wear suit - black & white label, tagged & measures size 43. Claimed!
11)Brooks Brothers "Own Make Authentic" label 3/2 sack suit, tagged 43R but measures 41. Claimed!

*12) Brooks Brothers Made in USA black cords, size 40.*

These are from my own closet, and I wore them a few times last fall. They're just not in the rotation this year, however, so I'm letting them to go to a good home. Surprisingly useful staple cords with button-and-clasp closure, no cuffs but plenty of room to add them if you like. Just 20>*$17 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~40" with perhaps 2-2.25 inches to let.
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs, with about 2.5" available to let out turned up inside.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Update:

*The Monopoly token tie has been claimed. The other Monopoly tie is still available.


----------



## CMDC

For someone who might like to dabble in a more Continental look. This is a gorgeous gun check, Italian made jacket. 2 button, darted, side vented. Fully lined. 3 season weight.

Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric. This jacket is in immaculate condition, no flaws whatsoever.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5

$50 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*41R Brooks Bros. lambswool/cashmere glen plaid jacket--with original spare buttons!*

In absolutely excellent condition, this beautiful half-canvassed Brooks Brothers jacket is cut from exceptionally soft cloth that's a blend 85/15 lambswool and cashmere, giving a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid is woven from classic earth tones, and the jacket is fully lined. It has a center vent, and was recently Union Made in the USA. It also comes complete with its original set of spare buttons, in their original packet!

*Asking just $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with offers and interest!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31


----------



## CMDC

DROP

Gant Sport Shirt--long sleeve
Size L

$18 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

An 8.5D Longwing Sale

Both of these pairs are in marvelous condition. I would prefer to sell them together, so feel free to make a two-fer offer. Trees not included.

First up, a pair of Florsheim Imperials with v-cleat. Impeccable uppers and still plenty of wear to go on these soles. The right heel shows an abrasion (pictured) which can be easily concealed with some shoe black stuff--I don't know what they call it, but your cobbler does and will do it for free as part of a standard-issue shine. $30 CONUS.












Next, a no-name made-in-USA brown longwings with super-thick soles. Although the inner labels have worn to illegibility, I believe these are likely made by Florsheim or Hanover. $30 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Utterly 1960s "Mad Men" Striking Autumnal Glen Plaid 1-button sack w/terrific lining!*

This is terrific! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this rare one-button sack is a wonderfully 1960s American "sporting" cut, with side vents and beautifully narrow lapels and pocket flaps. The Glen Plaid cloth is one of those wonderful 1960s cloths that manages both to be unmistakably 1950s/1960s but also completely contemporary, and is a strikingly lovely mix of light moss green, burnished chestnut, and peat black. The lining of this jacket is also terrific--clearly designed as a sports jacket, this features tennis rackets, golfers, and yachts. This jacket has its original and unusual 1960s buttons (one button cuffs, one button front), but if you'd like to replace these I'll happily include a set of leather covered metal shanked football buttons--although I would suggest that if you're looking to replace these dark horn would be ideal. This was Union Made in the USA (after all, this dates from a time when "Imported" meant "Canadian") for the now-defunct Dorman's of So. California, this is in excellent condition. The sole flaw is a small scuff in the lining, as shown.

Asking just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* for this fantastic jacket! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

*Please do click on the thumbnails to see the cloth--this is far more beautiful than the main picture shows!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops--offers welcome!*

*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Lovely autumnal glen plaid Ivy sack jacket with striking lining. *

Half-canvassed and half-lined with a strikingly vintage lining, this is that trad rarity--a two button sack! The cloth is a wonderful glen plaid in the classic autumnal colours of the New England countryside, and from its cut this jacket is almost certainly of East Coast manufacture, although there's no maker's label, no store label, and no fabric content listed. (Although it's clearly wool!) It features the classic two-button cuff and a single vent. The front breast pocket is still basted shut, and this jacket is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition--my hesitation in describing it as excellent only stems from me timidity in doing this for older pieces, no mater what condition they're in!

Asking just *$28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30










  

*2) 46L PAUL STUART tweed jacket with PATCH POCKETS, by Southwick*

This jacket is simply beautiful! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this tweed is gorgeous--a wonderful minature herringbone that's a beautiful heathery mix of brown and cornflower blue--please do see the close-up of the cloth below to get some idea of its loveliness. Naturally, being made by Southwich for Paul Stuart, this is beautifully cut, and features the always-desirable patch pockets. It also has very natural shoulders, a single vent, and the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons which are only just starting to show patina. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$42, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation. Offers very welcome!

*Measurements:

Tagged a 46XT*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 3/4










   

*3) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed! Lovely heavy, half-canvassed jacket w/PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner, or, if you prefer, I can have this done myself, free, before sending it to you. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $19, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*4) BEAUTIFUL ZEGNA in Cashmere/wool cloth; Half-canvassed, Swiss made. 46R.*

Cut from a lovely birdseye cloth that's 90% wool and 10% cashmere, this beautiful Zegna jacket is beautifully soft and has a wonderful drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Switzerland. It's in excellent condition, and is unvented in Flusser-approved style.

*Asking just $35, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:

Tagged an EU56/US46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4










    

*5) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend. 
*
The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.

Asking just *$18 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*6) RL Blue Label Wool/Alpaca tweed jacket. Made in Italy. Corneliani? *

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful soft tweed (that's _*65% wool and 35% alpaca*_) that features russet and lichen-green overchecks this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was made in Italy for Ralph Lauren's Blue Label Polo line, I believe by Corneliani, but I'm open to correction here. It has a single centre vent, and is possible unworn--the breast pocket is still basted tightly shut. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $50, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*--a steal for a jacket of this quality, in this condition! International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32










     

*7) GRAIL! GORGEOUS PLAID HARRIS TWEED 3/2 sack jacket! *

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly--but this jacket DEFINITELY merits this description! The (versatile, mid-weight) tweed that this jacket is cut from is absolutely beautiful, and incredibly rare--I think I've only seen Harris of this colour and complexity a few times before, and I have seen a LOT of tweed in my time!  I won't both trying to describe it, as the pictures speak for themselves--but i will note that it's even more beautiful in person that they portray it as being!

In addition to being cut from absolutely splendid Harris Tweed this jacket is also a 3/2 sack, rendering it doubly rare.

This jacket is also half-lined and has a center vent. Naturally, it features the classic Ivy two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, needing a dry-clean only to freshen it up for wear.

And, yes, this jacket has been taken to my tailor to see if it could be re-cut to my size..... a signal honor that I bestow only on the most beautiful and rare tweeds! (The answer, obviously, is that it couldn't be, or it wouldn't be here...)

Asking *$55, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*. In all seriousness, if this is your size, grab it fast--you're not likely to see another anytime soon....

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!*

*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Donegal Tweed newsboy cap--"The London Cap"*

Cut from dark charcoal Donegal tweed flecked with cream in the traditional Donegal manner, this "London Cap" was Made in England by John White & Son. Size M, this measures c. 21" around the circumference of the interior. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.*

(Please note that the colour of this cap is shown best in the close-up with the white background.)

    

*2) Autumnal ties*

a) Bouvy of Belgium. All silk; excellent condition. Bouvy's website is here:

https://www.bouvy.be/en/dm_bou.htm

 

*Asking $10.*

b) Cantini of Florence; hand-made in Italy. An exquisite and luxurious tie! Cantini's website is here:

https://www.cantinities.it/uk/

  

*Asking just $14. *

c) Brooks Brothers; made from wool printed in England. Very Good/Excellent condition (conservatively, and only because it's older!), and perfect for the Ivy Fall.

 

*Asking just $14*

*d) Scot Ties, Ltd. Fifth Avenue New York.*

All wool--and a classic Ivy tie!

 

*Asking just $9.*

e) Rooster for Land's End--back when it was good! A lovely rich brown tie from lambswool woven in Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition.

  

*Asking just $10.*

f) Skinny square-end wool tie. Lovely, classic, and colourful! In excellent condition. No fabric content listed, but clearly all wool. Excellent condition!

 

*Asking just $8*

*MORE TIES!*

*Group 1*










          

a) Wool tartan tie by Rooster. Excellent condition. $11
b) Lovely wool tie, perfect for Fall. Excellent condition. $12
c) Organzine wrap tie, by Marble House Traditionals. One flaw--almost unnoticeable pinpoint dot (thread bump?) on front, hence just $10.
d) Wellesey College tie. Poly/silk blend. Excellent condition. FREE if you have a connection to Wellesey--just pay $4 shipping!
e) Lovely silk pheasant emblematic by Boston Trader. Slightly rumpled from storage, but still a lovely tie, and nothing a steam couldn't cure. Asking just $10.

*
GROUP 2*










       

a) Brooks Brothers. The tip of the blade has been slightly puled out of line, so this is now FREE with two other ties!
b) Gino Pompeii. Made in Italy; 70/30 lambswool/nylon, but appears as wool. Excellent condition. SOLD
c) "PIPS" By Rooster. All Irish linen. Beautiful tie! SOLD
d) Jean-Louis Scherer silk knit in a lovely cranberry red. $10

*GROUP 3*










          

a) Trimingham's of Bermuda Bermuda emblematic. Poly. $4
b) Pheasants emblematic. Perfect for Fall! Poly. SOLD
c) Lovely all silk pheasants emblematic by Boston Trader. Slightly rumpled from storage, but still a lovely tie, and nothing a steam couldn't cure. Asking just $10
d) SOLD Aeropostale Blackwatch. I believe this is thick cotton. Very Good condition--a bit rumpled--hence just $9
e) Skinny 1960s Rooster tie. $4

*GROUP 4*

You know what this is--one of the classic Chipp humorous emblematics series! This is the "Moneybags" tie. Made from Qiana.

In *Very Good* condition, with no flaws at all.

Asking just *$9, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

  

*GROUP 5--FREE TIES!
*
The following ties have minor blemishes, hence are free as outlined above!










a) Burberry. CLAIMED
b) Stanley Blacker.
c) Brooks Brothers. CLAIMED

*GROUP 6--MORE FREE TIES!*










*FREE TIES!* All of these are by makers such as Brooks Brothers, Christian Dior, Talbott, and Paul Stuart. They all have minor blemishs to the front--small spots or pulled threads--that prevent me from asking anything for them. So, they're free with two or more other ties, above, or pocket squares, below!

a) New Jersey
b) Dior
c) CLAIMED Blue Brooks
d) CLAIMED Pink
e) CLAIMED Yellow
f) CLAIMED Paul Stuart

*BELTS--BOTH SIZE 38

Take both belts for $16, shipped!*

  

a) Orvis dog belt. Solid brass buckle. This has quite a bit of wear, but is good for a few more years! A great belt for the dog lover. $10

 

b) Canturbery yacht belt. Solid Brass buckle. In very Good condition. $10

*COTTON POCKET SQUARES*










I acquired these as a lot as New Old Stock, and they do indeed appear to be new old stock, and hence completely unused. They all have the original folds in them. No fabric content listed in any, but they seem to be all cotton.

*Asking $3 for the first, $2 for the second, and $1.50 for each subsequent square bought.* These are all very similar; please let me know if you have a preference for which type you receive. *Please also let me know if this preference is set, and you wouldn't want a different type of square, OR if you'd be happy with whatever squares remain if you preferred type has been claimed already. *

There are four similar types, with rough descriptions below:

1) Plain, 16 1/2" square. (5 > 4 available)
2) Thick lines as edge decoration. 15" square. (SOLD)
3) Thin lines as edge decoration. c. 16" square. (3 > 2 available)
4) Thin lines as edge decoration. c. 15" square. (2 available)

*SILK POCKET SQUARES AND BOW TIE*



















  

a) Schiaparelli pocket square/scarf. This might well be a woman's scarf, as it's LARGE, measuring c. 22" square. However, it's very light silk, and could easily fold to a normal size. It does have a very few unnoticeable runs in the silk at the edges, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Made in Japan for the couture firm Schiaparelli. Asking $12 or offer, CONUS.

 

b) Small pocket square. Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 12" square. Asking $6

 

c) Polka dot bowtie. Made in England. Good condition only. $5.


----------



## TweedyDon

The 40L Boss cashmere/wool and the iconic 3/2 sack from The English Shop (both from posts a while back) have now both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMDC

This is still kicking around. Further drop...

An absolutely perfect Aquascutum raincoat. Tagged 46R. It does not have the zip in lining but everything else is in order and shows little to no sign of wear.

Made in England

Pit to Pit: 27
Length: 45
Sleeve: 34.5 (measured from center of neck)

$55 conus












































[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## balla25

The GANT sweater has been sold. Thanks.

Lots of other items (sport coats, sweaters, pants, shoes, and ties) are still available here: https://picasaweb.google.com/107316671949298990063?authkey=Gv1sRgCMKp3vGI3Lq4cA


----------



## 32rollandrock

The blackwatch vest and Eddie Bauer down coat from a couple pages back have been claimed.


----------



## DFPyne

Additional Drops

1. J. Crew Medium Pea Coat
Chest: 21.5" 
Shoulders: 18"
Bottom of Collar to End: 30"
Sleeve:25.5"
[$80 Shipped] 



2. 42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$60 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff 

























3. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford with Unlined Collar - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



4. Gitman Brothers for J. Press 15-32 Tuxedo Shirt
[$35 Shipped]



5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Micro Stripe Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



6. Brooks Brothers 16.5-2 Blue & White Broadcloth Shirt- Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



7. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$30 Shipped]



8. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$25 Shipped]



9. LL Bean 15.5 Light Blue Chamois Shirt, Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



10. Brown & Blue Lands' End Medium Argyle Socks - BRAND NEW
[$20 Shipped]


11. Florsheim Imperial Black Longwing 8.5 D
[$35 Shipped]





12. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons
[$35 Shipped]




13. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$25 Shipped] 


14. Medium BCC Country Club Yellow Polo
[$18 Shipped]



15. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$18 Shipped]


16. Medium Ivy Crew White Polo 
[$18 Shipped]



Feel free to PM with offers. I will of course give discounts on multiple items.


----------



## oldominion

The Haggarts of Aberfeldy tweed coat has been claimed!

Here's a nice Woolrich Woolen Mills lined tweed topcoat with faux fur collar. Even though the fur is faux it's surprising soft and supple. Marked as a 42 (I think; the label is hard to read) it fits more like a modern 44. Shoulders are just about 20 inches, sleeves 24, and the length from top of collar down seam to the single vent is 40 inches. No inside pocket; chamois-lined side pockets with flaps. 40 bucks includes shipping.


----------



## AncientMadder

Interest check:

Baracuta g9 jacket, brown leather, size medium, $50 shipped

Looks just like the classic Baracuta g9s, has the same plaid lining, except the shell is leather. I've never seen one of these before and would have grabbed it if it were slightly longer for my 6' 3" frame. I'll go back for it if there's interest.


----------



## swb120

*Price drop! Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan longwings, sz. 11.5C; Beautiful Alden wingtip bals, Hampton last, size 11E*

Up for sale is a great pair of shell cordovan Florsheim longwing bluchers, burgundy color. Size 11.5C. These are truly gunboats with heavy double soles. The cordovan is in great condition; insoles, original outsoles show wear, but have lots of life left in them. All they need is a good polishing!

Asking $165>*$150 shipped* CONUS.
















  

Two lovely pair of calfskin Alden wingtip bals which belong in every businessman's rotation. Hampton last. Size 11E. Black and brown. Like new, inside & out. Retail for $444 on shoemart. Brown ones have some scuffing on the toe, seen in the last pic.

Asking $200>*$175 shipped CONUS* for the black ones; $175>*$150 shipped CONUS for the brown ones*.

Black:








    

Brown:


----------



## TweedyDon

*10.5C Hanover Shell Cordovan wingtips, MAde in the USA.*

*These shells are in FANTASTIC condition! They're made in the USA by Hanover.*

I purchased them a couple of weeks ago from a seller on TOF hoping that they'd fit... But, alas, they're slightly too tight for me D width foot. (I wore them once on carpet for a few minutes using a horn to enter them carefully; they've been kept in trees since.) The interior markings are faint, but the original seller posted them as 10.5C, and given how they fit me I believe that this is accurate. They're in terrific condition, with almost no wear to the interior, some wear to the soles, and no blemishes of any kind on the shell. I grabbed them just minutes after they were posted last time as shells of this quality at this price don't come along often....

Asking *CLAIMED *(slightly less than what I have in them, given shipping costs), but *offers are welcome*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*Shoes trees and horn not included! *_


----------



## swb120

*Brand new Alden for JCrew Indys, model 405, size 9.5D (fits 10D)*

In the Sales Forum, I'm selling a pair of brand new, never worn pair of Alden Indys for J.Crew, model 405. Size 9.5D (fits a 10D foot). Beautiful dark brown color, Horween Chromexcel leather upper and lining, incredibly comfortable Neocork sole. Trubalance last (run 1/2 size large). These are incredible...stunning in person. I have had them for a few years, but they were so damn nice, that I could never bring myself to wear them outside! Retail at J.Crew for $450. I'm just asking exactly what I paid for them.

Asking *$355 plus shipping *(via paypal personal payment).










https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...05-size-9.5D-(fits-10D)&p=1243885#post1243885


----------



## straw sandals

Hello Gentlemen!

Q: Do you like J Press? 
A: Sure, we all do!

I have two offerings from J Press today. The first is a beautiful blue cotton chambray jacket that is exactly one frustrating size too big for me. It's everything you'd expect from a Press sport jacket, and in great condition. Are those mother of pearl buttons? I'd guess yes. I think it's about a 40R, but here are the measurements:

P2P: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 24.25
Length (BOC): 30

Asking $SOLD





My second offering is a brown Presstige suit. It's made from a lightweight wool, and it has an allochroous hue. It's a bit like a sharkskin, but more subtle. In any case, it's recent, made in Canada, and has rather softly built shoulders in my estimation. I'd guess that it's around a 42S?

I'm asking $75 shipped

Jacket

P2P: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25"
Length (BOC): 30"

Trousers

Waist: 18.5"
Outseam: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"

Apologies for these photos - My sad old Canon SD400 was feeling rebellious this morning. Here's a shot of the suit without a flash:



And here's one with it:



This shot in natural light gives a better idea of the color as seen in sunlight:


----------



## closerlook

Hello all, I am reselling a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch wool trousers I bought from a different AAAC member. They are wonderful, but sadly they are not my size.

$32 shipped or best offer

sz 32X30
can probably take them out one more size at waist, but no more.
100% wool
side tabs
Cuffed.

these are his original pictures (click them from bigger picture):


----------



## TweedyDon

*32rollandrock has robbed O'Connell's!*

32rollandrock has robbed O'Connell's, and he's sent the swag to me in an attempt to cover his tracks. So, I'll be passing it on here, by way of revenge! There are lots of trousers and tweed jackets (but no tweed trousers), and sweaters, and at least one hat. And one green THING from Brooks than can just GTH...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two shirts!*

Two shirts on offer today--one classically English, and quintessentially City of London, one bursting with American heritage, from Iowa!

*Offers welcome on either!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $19, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*2) Amona Mills Buffalo Shirt*

*Claimed!*

Another terrific shirt! This is in excellent condition, and is all wool. It's a very thick, heavy, warm shirt/jacket. Classically American, and Made in Iowa!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4


----------



## Trotsky1940

*Trad Football Fan*



















Vintage Nebraska ball cal. 100% wool, size 7 but fits more like a 7 1/8

Express your College Football fandom with vintage wool!

SOLD! Thanks!.


----------



## leisureclass

TweedyDon said:


> 32rollandrock has robbed O'Connell's, and he's sent the swag to me in an attempt to cover his tracks. So, I'll be passing it on here, by way of revenge! There are lots of trousers and tweed jackets (but no tweed trousers), and sweaters, and at least one hat. And one green THING from Brooks than can just GTH...


Include some sizes in your tease, come on TD!


----------



## phyrpowr

leisureclass said:


> Include some sizes in your tease, come on TD!


No doubt another bonanza for you malnourished types, and zippo for those of us who cut a more prosperous figure...the pear shaped need love too, ya know!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop!*

*Hunt Club Clothiers Tweed Sack Jacket ~41 Long
*3/2.5, center vent. A lovely red, green, and golden brown weave.
~41 Long: 18" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32" BOC

 
Asking *$40 >> $35 >> $30*


----------



## leisureclass

phyrpowr said:


> No doubt another bonanza for you malnourished types, and zippo for those of us who cut a more prosperous figure...the pear shaped need love too, ya know!


Fingers crossed for some malnourished sizes!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Polo tweed, above, has now been claimed--thank you!

More info. on 32's haul tomorrow!


----------



## andcounting

Cruelty



TweedyDon said:


> The Polo tweed, above, has now been claimed--thank you!
> 
> More info. on 32's haul tomorrow!


----------



## closerlook

Can I just call dibs on any 38-40S coats right now?


----------



## AlanC

*Alden 6845*
Full-strap loafer in black shell cordovan
Size: 8.5 D/EE (wide)

Very nice shape with some light scuffing consistent with normal wear on the uppers (no gouges, etc.) Soles and heels are in excellent shape (see pic to see lack of wear to the heels), very clean interior.

Would love to move them at $160 delivered CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

Trying this set one more time....

Make me an offer



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have for sale 3 lovely autumn/winter sports coats that just don't quite fit. I actually purchased all three of these, at one time or another, off of this forum - which I think vouches for their quality in and of itself. Just trying to break even (or come close) so the Polo is $30 and the other two are $25. $60 for the lot. All CONUS.
> 
> 1. Gorgeous 2B Tan Herringbone Tweed (measurements, description, and pictures from original poster):
> 
> _Lovely Classic USA-made Polo in brown herringbone tweed. Fully canvassed.
> 
> This is lovely, and, being Union-made in the USA, dates from a time when Polo clothing was actually well worth what you'd pay for it! This is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single vent. This is very Brideshead Revisited! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18.5_
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds049.jpg/
> https://img375.imageshack.us/i/chickensandtweeds052.jpg/
> 
> 2. Deep tweed herringbone for Sir Winston Ltd. (Omaha, NB). I'm almost certain the original seller said that this was made by Southwick and it appears to be, despite the absence of such marking. If not, it is of comparable quality. Brown and dark charcoal black with ever-so-subtle flecks of maroon and hunter green. Half-lined.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 33
> Shoulder: 18
> 
> https://img207.imageshack.us/i/1000000533.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/1000000532.jpg/
> https://img508.imageshack.us/i/1000000534.jpg/
> 
> 3. Perfect "Brooks Brothers 346" 3/2 Roll. Not tweed, but gives the slight appearance of such. Kind of light as it is only half-lined the colors a rich brown and black.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Length: 32
> Shoulder: 17.5
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/1000000530.jpg/
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/1000000529.jpg/
> https://img593.imageshack.us/i/1000000528.jpg/[/IMG]
> 
> Pardon the quality of pictures and feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MAM


----------



## closerlook

Alan,
If you have a pair in 8 B/D you'd like to part with, I'm your man.



AlanC said:


> *Alden 6845*
> Full-strap loafer in black shell cordovan
> Size: 8 D/EE (wide)
> 
> Very nice shape with some light scuffing consistent with normal wear on the uppers (no gouges, etc.) Soles and heels are in excellent shape (see pic to see lack of wear to the heels), very clean interior.
> 
> Would love to move them at $160 delivered CONUS, Paypal.


----------



## rabidawg

AlanC said:


> *Alden 6845*
> Full-strap loafer in black shell cordovan
> Size: 8 D/EE (wide)


Alan - those look to be size 8.5, based on the markings.


----------



## TweedyDon

*HUDSON BAY COMPANY HARRIS TWEED in Classic herringbone--with ticket flap!*

*CLAIMED!*

An absolutely beautiful and recent (it has the more recent Blue Orb label, rather than the older Red) Harris Tweed jacket, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a single center vent. It also has the unusual feature of an ornamental ticket flap! The tweed of this jacket is wonderful, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. (Although please do click on the close-ups to get some idea.) It's a lovely and unusual herringbone in brown and slate grey, with the occasional fleck of moss green, and with the classic Harris vertical striping running throughout in dark burnt orange. This really is a wonderful tweed!

This was Union Made in the USA for The Hudson Bay Company... which for me has always held a glamorous, almost mythical fascination! This jacket is also in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of some discoloration in the lining under the arms.Obviously, this won't be seen at all when worn, and in any case wasn't noticed by me until its last examination, when the light caught it.

This really is a great tweed, with a great provenance--grab it if its fits you!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## AlanC

^ Ah, yes, thanks for noticing I had mislisted it. I knew it was 8.5, but didn't type it in right.


----------



## Danny

J Press cabled Shaggy Dog, size M. Worn only a handful of times. $95 shipped.







BB "346" Suit, circa 60s? Anyone know that label, the old '346'? The cut seems vintage. Jacket fits like a 39 or 40R. Half lined. Sleeve 25", Shoulder 17.5" Length from top of collar 32". Trousers 32" and 29.5" inseam. 1.75" cuffs. Plain front. $55 shipped.


----------



## DFPyne

Additional Drops

1. J. Crew Medium Pea Coat
Chest: 21.5" 
Shoulders: 18"
Bottom of Collar to End: 30"
Sleeve:25.5"
[$75 Shipped] 



2. 42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$55 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff 

























3. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford with Unlined Collar - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



4. Gitman Brothers for J. Press 15-32 Tuxedo Shirt
[$25 Shipped]



5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Micro Stripe Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



6. Brooks Brothers 16.5-2 Blue & White Broadcloth Shirt- Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



7. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$25 Shipped]



8. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$25 Shipped]



9. LL Bean 15.5 Light Blue Chamois Shirt, Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



10. Florsheim Imperial Black Longwing 8.5 D
[$30 Shipped]





12. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons
[$30 Shipped]




13. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$20 Shipped] 


14. Medium BCC Country Club Yellow Polo
[$15 Shipped]



15. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$15 Shipped]


16. Medium Ivy Crew White Polo 
[$15 Shipped]



Sold:
- Brown & Blue Lands' End Medium Argyle Socks

Feel free to PM with offers. I will of course give discounts on multiple items.


----------



## leisureclass

I have the exact same sweater as above, the no longer made cable knit shaggy dog, available for sale.

However, in small, and light yellow. I'll let it go for the same price, 95$ shipped CONUS. My annoying narrow shoulders can be your gain! Fraction of the price new! So, if you wanted the blue one but you're a small, today is your lucky day!

PM for more info or with interest.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*FootJoy Classics Burgundy Shell Cordovan Saddles, 10D *

In perfect shape, only worn a couple of times. Marked "D" on one of the soles, but I don't see anything wrong with them anywhere.

Asking $235 shipped.










*NWT Trousers and Ties!*
Great stuff here; one of the local gentlemen's shops donated a pile of their stock to the local Junior League for their annual thrift sale, and I picked out a few gems for you gents. We have MAJER, BILLS, VIYELLA, and more...

Sizes include *35*, *40*, *42*, and *44*--all are unhemmed.

Asking only $40 per pair for the trousers, and $20 for the ties shipped.

*Majer Super 110's Gabardine, 35*









*Bills Checked Seersucker M2P, 35*









*McLaughlin Wool Tartan Check, 40*










*Bills Khakis Madras, 42*










*Majer Flannels, 44*










*Majer Houndstooth Check, 44
*










*Viyella Emblematic Ties (2)
*










*Robert Talbot Raw Silk*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

The Mad Men glen plaid sack, above, has also been claimed, as has the Pendleton coat.



TweedyDon said:


> *OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Lovely autumnal glen plaid Ivy sack jacket with striking lining. *
> 
> Half-canvassed and half-lined with a strikingly vintage lining, this is that trad rarity--a two button sack! The cloth is a wonderful glen plaid in the classic autumnal colours of the New England countryside, and from its cut this jacket is almost certainly of East Coast manufacture, although there's no maker's label, no store label, and no fabric content listed. (Although it's clearly wool!) It features the classic two-button cuff and a single vent. The front breast pocket is still basted shut, and this jacket is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition--my hesitation in describing it as excellent only stems from me timidity in doing this for older pieces, no mater what condition they're in!
> 
> Asking just *$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) 46L PAUL STUART tweed jacket with PATCH POCKETS, by Southwick*
> 
> This jacket is simply beautiful! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this tweed is gorgeous--a wonderful minature herringbone that's a beautiful heathery mix of brown and cornflower blue--please do see the close-up of the cloth below to get some idea of its loveliness. Naturally, being made by Southwich for Paul Stuart, this is beautifully cut, and features the always-desirable patch pockets. It also has very natural shoulders, a single vent, and the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons which are only just starting to show patina. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation. Offers very welcome!
> 
> *Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 46XT*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 33 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed! Lovely heavy, half-canvassed jacket w/PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.
> 
> This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner, or, if you prefer, I can have this done myself, free, before sending it to you. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at
> 
> *Just $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) BEAUTIFUL ZEGNA in Cashmere/wool cloth; Half-canvassed, Swiss made. 46R.*
> 
> Cut from a lovely birdseye cloth that's 90% wool and 10% cashmere, this beautiful Zegna jacket is beautifully soft and has a wonderful drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Switzerland. It's in excellent condition, and is unvented in Flusser-approved style.
> 
> *Asking just $32, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:
> 
> Tagged an EU56/US46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend.
> *
> The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.
> 
> Asking just *$17 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) RL Blue Label Wool/Alpaca tweed jacket. Made in Italy. Corneliani? *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) GRAIL! GORGEOUS PLAID HARRIS TWEED 3/2 sack jacket! *
> 
> I don't use the term "Grail" lightly--but this jacket DEFINITELY merits this description! The (versatile, mid-weight) tweed that this jacket is cut from is absolutely beautiful, and incredibly rare--I think I've only seen Harris of this colour and complexity a few times before, and I have seen a LOT of tweed in my time!  I won't both trying to describe it, as the pictures speak for themselves--but i will note that it's even more beautiful in person that they portray it as being!
> 
> In addition to being cut from absolutely splendid Harris Tweed this jacket is also a 3/2 sack, rendering it doubly rare.
> 
> This jacket is also half-lined and has a center vent. Naturally, it features the classic Ivy two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, needing a dry-clean only to freshen it up for wear.
> 
> And, yes, this jacket has been taken to my tailor to see if it could be re-cut to my size..... a signal honor that I bestow only on the most beautiful and rare tweeds! (The answer, obviously, is that it couldn't be, or it wouldn't be here...)
> 
> Asking *$52, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*. In all seriousness, if this is your size, grab it fast--you're not likely to see another anytime soon....
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Length: 31
> Shoulder: 19


----------



## Tom Buchanan

/\ I was going to ask if the Macallan came with the jackets, but decided I should instead make a plea that somebody please buy TweedyDon's jackets so that he can afford a real glass to drink his Scotch out of.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Made in the USA trenchcoat--from 32rollandrock*

This is a very nice, everyday trenchcoat. Traditional khaki, it has a zip-coat plaid liner, with the zip moving nice and fluidly. It also has a hook vent, is belted, and has an interior zipped security pocket. there's no fabric content listed that I could find, but it seems to be made from some sort of microfiber, so it's no doubt very water resistant. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$30 CONUS, OR OFFER*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length (BOC): 50


----------



## phyrpowr

Tom Buchanan said:


> /\ I was going to ask if the Macallan came with the jackets, but decided I should instead make a plea that somebody please buy TweedyDon's jackets so that he can afford a real glass to drink his Scotch out of.


That there _is _a real glass, you cityfied wuss (imagine Hatfield/McCoy-type smiley here)


----------



## wacolo

*PRL White Bucks Made in England*

$65 shipped CONUS Polo White Bucks By Crockett and Jones. Red Dainite soles and marked as a 12D. The soles and uppers are in excellent condition. They have been worn and have a few minor scuffs, but nothing bad. It looks like someone took the rosin bag to them before donation, so the soles are a little dusty. A bit off season, but I figured someone would want these. I picked these up at a consignment store for a bit of a premium, so the price is firm. However they do come with a pair of non-original shoe trees.


----------



## TheWGP

Drops for those whiling away a Friday afternoon! 
Psst - there's a sweet light jacket from the Brethren perfect for early Fall weather in here...

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

*1) Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton Polo, XXL.*

This is from my own closet, in a nice burgundy color. Shows a little wear but still wearable. Bonus - it's the rare Brooks Brothers polo that has* no logo* on the front! Just $11>9>*>$6 shipped.*

 
*
2) Authentic Indian Madras 100% Cotton Made in USA long-sleeved button-down, L.*

This is the real deal - a vintage Indian Madras shirt, loomed in India and the shirt made in the USA by J. M. Hollander! Button-down, with a chest pocket button as well! Great to carry your madras into fall...  Just $24>21> *$19 shipped.*

 
*
3) Vintage Brooks Brothers lightweight 100% cotton jacket, XL.*

This is another from my own closet, just don't wear it anymore. Great example of a light jacket from BB, size XL. Half lined, zip-up, button sleeves and a bit of an action-button feature on the back at the bottom of the jacket. PERFECT for Fall - that's when I wore this last year, and it served me well. One interior pocket, a surprisingly useful feature in a jacket like this. The only flaw is that one of the buttons on the back pulled off - this was professionally repaired, though I never took time to find a similar button to sew back on. For that matter, there are 2 buttons on the sleeves but I only ever used the outermost one - one of those would do nicely to replace the one on the back. Still, due to this, you're getting the perfect fall jacket CHEAP, and for far less than I paid for it: Just 29>25>*$23 shipped! - really, nobody wants this? *

    
*
4) VINTAGE J. Press 3-2 hook vent jacket, tagged 42L.*

This baby is something special. You know it's true vintage because it has New Haven, Cambridge, New York and San Francisco on the label. Hits all the trad staples: 3 roll 2 sack lightweight construction, half lined, hook vent, patch pockets... and it adds a touch of luxury: three-quarter-inch wide mother of pearl buttons! Structurally in fine shape, though there's a slight spot where the lining needs to be tacked down on the inside. This is a classic piece that just isn't made quite the same way anymore. Just 50>45> *Just $40 shipped!*

Measurements:
Pit to pit: ~22.5-23"
Shoulders: 18.5-19"
Sleeves from top of shoulder: ~26"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5-32"

  

5) Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jacket in much the same vein as the above, Claimed!

*6) NWT L.L. Bean Signature line button-down collar shirt in Fall colors, XL.*

This shirt is *brand new with tags,* never worn! Plus, the LL Bean Signature line was brand new when I got it - this shirt is barely a year old, since I purchased it for myself and never wore it. Amazing Fall colors, great shirt to wear in the coming weather. Button-down collar, even sports a button on the back of the collar, a nice Trad touch. Size XL. Just 25>22> *$19 shipped for NWT fall shirt!*

  
*
7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in British Khaki, M2P size 38.*

These pants speak for themselves! Great shape, size 38. British Khaki color, no issues to note. Just 25>22>*$20 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: approximately 38" with approximately 2.5" to let
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs and nothing to let

  
*
8) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in Olive, M2P size 36.*

These pants speak for themselves! This is a pair in size 36, Olive color, great shape, no issues to note. Just 25>22>*$20 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist:~36" with 2-2.5" to let
Inseam: 29" with 1.5 inch cuffs and perhaps 1" turned up inside (meaning you could let them out to 32.5" if you gave up the cuffs)

 
*
9) Hickey Freeman EXTREMELY recent Made in Italy brown textured dress-style HEAVY pants, tagged 34 but measure 36.*

These are something else - I really believe they can't have been worn more than a time or two, given the crisp tags, lack of wear at the cuff bottoms. They're brown with an extremely soft hand, and what looks to be an intricately woven pattern. Back pockets have button loops, the front has two relatively shallow pleats, with a 2-button plus clasp closure including a button tab over as found in dressier pants. Cuffed at the end of course - 1 5/8 inch for a more Trad look - and look to be in great shape - I wish these were my size! They were Made in Italy for Hickey Freeman, so you know they're a quality item! Just 25>22>* $20 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~36"
Inseam: 30.5" + 1 5/8 inch cuffs + ~1" turned up inside.

 

*12) Brooks Brothers Made in USA black cords, size 40.*

These are from my own closet, and I wore them a few times last fall. They're just not in the rotation this year, however, so I'm letting them to go to a good home. Surprisingly useful staple cords with button-and-clasp closure, no cuffs but plenty of room to add them if you like. Just 20>17>*$14 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~40" with perhaps 2-2.25 inches to let.
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs, with about 2.5" available to let out turned up inside.


----------



## spielerman

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *FootJoy Classics Burgundy Shell Cordovan Saddles, 10D *
> 
> In perfect shape, only worn a couple of times. Marked "D" on one of the soles, but I don't see anything wrong with them anywhere.
> 
> Asking $235 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEA U TIFUL ... so that is what my FootJoy Shell shoes are supposed to look like in color... my pair was hit with the polish too often and can't get the stuff off.... off to restoration... you made my decision easy GentlemenGeorge...


----------



## CMDC

DROPPING



CMDC said:


> For someone who might like to dabble in a more Continental look. This is a gorgeous gun check, Italian made jacket. 2 button, darted, side vented. Fully lined. 3 season weight.
> 
> Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric. This jacket is in immaculate condition, no flaws whatsoever.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5
> 
> $45 conus


----------



## fashion_victim

PM for you, kentucky gentleman in miami.


----------



## CMDC

Further Drop.



CMDC said:


> Woolrich made in the USA navy hooded jacket.
> 
> Tagged XL
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Tie
> 3.75" width
> 
> $8 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP.



CMDC said:


> In all my time thrifting, this is the finest top coat that I've come across. It is in absolutely flawless condition. As the tag indicates, this coat dates from 1957. It is as if it has been in the closet since then. I hope the pictures below do justice to it. The wool is very thick, making this ideal for winter wear. Two buttons on the cuff. Full lined. The lining is perfect. Because of the price I'm asking for this, I am willing to offer the buyer the ability to return it to me--provided they pay shipping both ways--if they are not satisfied.
> 
> Hickey Freeman for FR Tripler navy topcoat
> 
> Tagged 39L but please see measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length BoC: 46
> 
> $135 conus


----------



## CMDC

Here's a nice vintage number. 2 button sack, heavy wool sport coat. Khaki w/ olive, rust, and blue.
Side vents
1/4 lined.

No flaws

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 25

$32 conus


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> DROP.


Good grief, someone buy that thing!


----------



## crs

CMDC said:


> DROP.


It's well worth the money. I found an H-F for Tripler (in camel) in February 2010 and offered it for sale here. It got some oohs and ahhs, but nobody bought it, so I stored it, figuring I would try again the next winter season rather than give it away. Then my brother-in-law was visiting from Chicago last Thanksgiving week, he was cold and it fit him, so I just let him have it. The coat weighs a ton, I really never investigated what it would cost to ship. I asked $10 less than your current price, but that's academic. There was no way I was going to drop the price, I just don't do that. It's kept for half a century, it will keep another 50 years if you have the space and no one wants it this month. The thing would probably cost $3,000 today, new, easy. If it's the same cloth, it could stop rockets.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1055008#post1055008


----------



## jkiley

If that fit me, it would be in my closet right now. As a related aside, is there a rule of thumb for how much the various measurements for topcoats (and, similarly, raincoats) should exceed our normal jacket measures?


----------



## TweedyDon

*IT'S COMING!*










*The 32rollandrock haul is on its way!

And in addition to this, I'll be listing tweed from Press, a Mackinaw-lined jacket from Filson, an exquisite Turnbull & Asser trenchcoat, a Saks velvet-collared Chesterfield topcoat, and lots more tweeds!*​


----------



## srivats

TweedyDon said:


> *The 32rollandrock haul is on its way!
> 
> And in addition to this, I'll be listing tweed from Press, a Mackinaw-lined jacket from Filson, an exquisite Turnbull & Asser trenchcoat, a Saks velvet-collared Chesterfield topcoat, and lots more tweeds!*​


What a haul!


----------



## conductor

DROPS



conductor said:


> Cold weather is a-comin' and I've got two coats for your consideration.
> 
> **ALL IMAGES ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS**
> 
> First a black Madison Guild coat from the Squire Shop based in Stamford, Conn. It features a sac like cut, hook vent and subtle herringbone pattern. Good for the fall or spring, but will probably only serve as a car coat in the bitter of winter (depending on your location). It is wool and fully lined with a not-so-subtle lining. The seam at the base of the collar could see a needle and thread, otherwise no holes or stains. Pit to pit 23", sleeve 25", 2"to let out, shoulder seam to shoulder seam 18.5". Length 40" from base of collar. 2 outside flap pockets, 1 breast pocket, 1 inside pocket. Made in the USA. Asking $40 shipped CONUS. NOW ASKING $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next an English made navy blue wool coat. Fairly heavy, and with slightly more of a fitted cut as you'd expect from the English. Pit to Pit 22", sleeve 25" (three to let out), shoulder seam to shoulder seam 19". length from bottom of collar 42.5. 2 outside flap pockets, one inside breast pocket. No holes or stains. Asking $40 shipped CONUS. NOW ASKING $30
> 
> 
> 
> Both coats are used but in very good condition. Offers are always welcome. I accept paypal NON FEE method only. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL, GRAIL, GRAIL! STUNNING Turnbull & Asser trenchcoat*

_THIS IS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!

_(and now claimed, but pictures and post left up for archival reasons!)









This is absolutely beautiful. I own an iconic all-cotton Burberry trenchcoat, and it pales it comparison to this beauty from Turnbull & Asser... The Turnbull is in a different league entirely; better built, better materials, more features, and an absolutely stunning colour combination of a very dark khaki shell and a fantastic scarlet lining, beautifully embroidered with the Turnbull $ Asser logo.

Without overselling at all, this is easily the most beautiful trenchcoat I've ever seen. It's also one of the most beautiful coats I've ever seen, period--and I've seen and owned (in passing!) some stunning coats in my time, including an all-cashmere overcoat from Poole, covert coats from Huntsman, and a gorgeous vintage Vicuna.

The shell of this coat is a beautiful dark khaki, the sort that has an almost olive tinge in certain lights. I've only seen this colour in all-cotton Burberrys before, and in my view it's the best colour for a traditional trench, being extremely versatile and also far more forgiving of the minor mars and scrapes all coats pick up in everydayw ear than the lighter khaki that most trenches come in. (Judging by my grandfather's Burberry that he used to visit the lines after gassing and subsequent threat of being invalided back to home led to his promotion to a Staff position in the First War, this is probably closer to the original colour of the First war trenchcoats, too.) The lining of the coat is scarlet for the lower three-quarters, and a slightly lighter raspberry red for the shoulder lining.

There is no fabric content on this coat. Comparing it to by all-cotton Burberry, though, it appears to be all-cotton--and not the flimsy cotton that even Burberry uses now, but the heavier type of material that older (better!) Burberrys were made from. The lower three-quarters of the lining is clearly wool; the upper quarter in the shoulders is either silk or bemberg. Note how well-designed this coat is; the wool lining for warmth, with the shoulder lining being lighter, for ease of donning and doffing the coat. The wrist buckles and the belt buckle are, of course, leather.

This coat has all of the features that you'd expect from a trenchcoat, and more. The belt features brass D-rings and sewn-grommeted buckle holes. The buckles are all leather. The single back vent features a back button to keep it in place. All of the seams are double-stitched for strength. The back features the standard trenchcoat cape, except that this one has the additional features of extra seams sewn in vertically at the bottom so that it retains its shape. There is a brass throat fastening for closure at the neck, and a lambchop throat latch concealed under the collar. It has, of course, a gun flap. The two front pockets are both double pockets--that is, there is one pocket that can be reached from the outside, and this is twinned with a pocket flush with it that can be reached from the inside. (Burberrys do not have this feature, having one single pocket reached by the interior and exterior pocket entries.) The pockets appear to be lined in cotton duck. The external flaps of the pockets are not sewn fixed, but are buttoned at the top and bottom, allowing you easier access for bulkier items, or more closure for smaller ones. (Again, a very nice design feature that Burberrys lack.) Naturally, this features epaulettes and fully adjustable wrist closures. The belt and the colar have both been quintuple stitched for strength, and so they retain their shape. The T&A logo is embroidered in white on the scarlet wool lining.

*This really is a stunning coat. *

And it's in excellent condition! It has clearly been very, very carefully cared for. There are no marks at all to the lining; the white of the logo is pristine. The leather of the belt buckle is in superb condition, with no patina at all; this is the same for the leather of the left wrist buckle. The right wrist buckle has a tiny, almost unnoticeable amount of patina on one edge. All of the D-rings are intact and complete. There is no twisting of the belt. The shell has no marks, mars, or stains at all. This isn't in pristine condition, as it has clearly been carefully worn, but it's certainly in absolutely excellent condition.

How much would this cost new? Well, it's far better quality even that the best contemporary Burberrys, in my view, and they're now far north of four figures. This would fetch more, as it's rarer, more beautiful, and better constructed. So, how much for this? Well, my rule of thumb in pricing things like this has always been simple: What price would I (as an impecunious junior academic) be more than happy to pay to secure the item in question? This way, I can be pretty sure that others would be happy to pay more, and so my pricing would be more than fair. So, how about *CLAIMED--thank you!*for this beautiful trench? This would place it far cheaper than comparable Burberry coats--and, in all honesty, you're not likely ever to see a coat like this again at this price--maybe not ever!

*This is tagged a 44R, and measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (along underside of sleeve seam, from armpit to cuff): 17 1/5
Length: 46 1/2


----------



## CMDC

Simply stunning Tweedy. A once in a lifetime find.


----------



## AlanC

That trenchcoat makes me want to cry.


----------



## ballmouse

That coat is absolutely gorgeous. But what is it about these vintage coats and being unworn? My grandfather even had one for probably 15-20 years that he never wore and is now in my possession.


----------



## TweedyDon

*32rollandrock's haul! From FREE to $45!*

*I've been measuring, photographing,and writing since 7am, EST... and here it is!*

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, and all prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*SWEATERS*​
*1) WOMEN'S Sz L Avoca Arran vest.*

You know how it goes--you spend just as much time working out how to justify to her another Harris tweed jacket, or your fifth Shaggy Dog sweater as you do browsing here for tradly bargains, or else you've now started having things shipped to your office, to avoid inquiries. I have the solution! Buy this, and have it shipped home. Then, when she tells you "there's ANOTHER parcel for you", you can smile, nad hand it over, saying "Actually, this one's for you..."

This sweater is Made in ireland, and is in excellent condition, with wooden buttons. It's tagged a size L, and the chest measures 23", with the sleeves c. 31.5".

*Asking $20, or offer.*

 

*2) Westway & Westway lambswool vest. *

Made in Scotland, this is in excellent condition except that the interior label is coming loose at the edges. The chest measures 21".

*Asking $18, or offer.*

 

*3) Lord Jeff cable knit sweater. Sz L.*

This is lovely! beautiful and thick, the colour is a lovely rich tobacco--shown best in the label close-up. The back is different from the front, as shown. In excellent condition, and made in the USA. Cheat measures 21", sleeve c. 34 1/2".

*Asking $25, or offer.*

  

*4) John Tulloch shetland sweater.*

*Claimed *

*5) Mark Shale Scottish vest.*

Claimed!

*6) Pendleton LOBO zipped sweater.*

Claimed!

*7) Aran sweater. Size S. *

Made in Ireland, this is in excellent condition. Chest measures 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31".

*Asking $25, or offer*

 

*SHIRTS*​
*1) Pendleton Country Traditionals.*

In Vyella-type fabric of 80/20 cotton/wool. This does have some marks on the sleeve, as shown,a nd so is in Good/very Good condition. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve c. 33.

*Asking $14, or offer.*

  

*2) Sz M OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt*

This dates from the time when BR was good, and made serious clothes. Short sleeves. This was made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong. In excellent condition. Chest is 21".

*Asking $22, or offer. *

 

*HAT*

*1) Harris Tweed Hat from LL Bean*

This is terrific! In excellent condition,and perfect for Fall. Lined in Gore-tex. Size L; measures 24" in interior circumference. Made in the country of Imported, just like Bean would say! 

*Asking $20, or offer. *

   

*TROUSERS*

_*All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*_

*1) Orvis charcoal wool.*

In excellent condition. Flat front. These have a waist adjuster "thing" in the interior.

Waist: 21
Inseam: 26, plus 1 3/8 cuff, plus 1" under.

*Asking $19, or offer.*

   

*2) Woolrich charcoal wool. *

*Claimed!
*

*3) Polo Linen/cotton.*

47/53 linen/cotton. Pleated front. In excellent condition.

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/4 + 1 1/2 cuff + 1/2 under.

*Asking $25, or offer. *

 
*
4) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers.*

Lovely soft cotton, from fabric woven in Italy. Lovely rich dark brown tobacco colour. Flat front. Perfect for Fal! These do have a couple of marks on them; one one the waist band which will be mainly hidden by your belt, and a couple near the hem, as shown. These might or might not come out with laundering/dry cleaning.

Waist 16 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1)

*Asking $15, or offer.*

   

*5) Polo cords.*

Beautiful trousers! A lovely rich milk chocolate brown that my pictures don't convey at all. Pleated front, side waist adjusters. In excellent condition.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+2)

*Asking $20, or offer. *

 

*6) Brooks Brothers GTH trousers!*

Terrific, and classically GTH! However, they do have a cigarette burn in the front, as shown. Hence, these are *FREE--just send me $12 to cover shipping!*

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2)

  

*7) Oxxford for Maus and Hoffman trousers.*

These are absolutely fantastic. Cut from a beautifully soft cloth that I suspect is either wool and alpaca or (more likely) wool and cashmere (or even, possibly, all cashmere) these beautiful trousers feature pick stitching on the pockets and on the fly. I belieev that the buttonholes are hand-sewn. They're also slightly pleated in the front, and have a watch pocket. They do have a couple of minor marks in the front around the knees, as shown, which might or might not come out. Given these, these trousers are very fairly *priced at $45, or offer*.

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2)

       

*8) J. Press charcoal wool trousers.*

Perfect for wear with tweeds! These are a nice versatile charcoal colour; my pictures don't do them justice. These are older, but in great condition for their age. Overall, though, I'd rate them as being in Good condition overall.

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 3/4, plus 1 3/4 cuff, plus 1" under.

*Asking $18, or offer. *

 

*TWEED JACKETS!*​
*1) Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*

This is terrific--Harris Tweed as it should be! Seriously thick, heavym and warm, this beautiful older tweed features metal-shanked football buttons, classic UK one-button cuff, and slanted hacking pockets. The tweed itself is also wonderful--a beautiful brown herringbone with complementary brown and russetapple stripes running vertically through it, in classic Harris fashion. This tweed is fully lined and features twin vents. It's also half-canvassed. It does have a tiny pinprick hole in the left sleeve that's easily repaired, and shown here. Because of this this is only in Very Good condition, hence

*asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.5L (!)*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32










   

*2) Hickey Freeman bespoke cord jacket*

This is beautiful--and if you only have one cord jacket for the Fall, this should be it! (Unless you'd like a 1946 3/2 sack cord jacket, that I'll be listing later today!  ) Made by Hickey Freeman, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and has a center vent. It's also half-canvassed and in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30










   

*3) Redwood and Ross Harris Tweed*

This is a terrific tweed! A classic herringbone in slate blue and dark dove grey with vertical stripes of dark tan subtly running through it, this lovely jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA. It's missing one of its main front buttons, but I'll include a very close replacement. Otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










    

*4) Harris Tweed with emblematic lining, featuring ducks!*

This is a terrific Harris tweed, with a wonderful lining! A classic grey herringbone with vertical striping, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. The lining is terrific--featuring ducks! This is slightly rumpled from storage, and so this is just in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










    

*5) Lanham Clothes charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack*

This is a terrific trad. jacket! Cut from lovely charcoal herringbone tweed (coloour is shown best in the close up), this is half-lined and half-canvassed. This has the classic two-button cuffs and a center vent. It has a lovely lapel roll, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










   

*6) Dunn & Co herringbone with elbow patches*

This is a lovely British tweed! Fully lined and half-canvassed this jacket has elbow patches and twin vents. The tweed is a lovely, classic herringbone, BUT it also has subtle horizonal striping, which gives it a very subtle glen plaid effect. This was Made in Britain. There are a couple of minor marks bythe cuff of one sleeve, as shown, although these do blend into the tweed. However, because of these this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42S*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28 5/8










     

*7) Britches of Georgetown autumnal glen plaid
*
From the late and lamented Britches of Georgetown, this is a lovely autumnal glen plaid jacket. Half-lined, this has a center vent, and was Made in the USA. It DOES have two small holes one the left sleeve by the cuff, as shown, *so this is accordingly FREE*! *Just send me $12 to cover shipping in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










  

*COATS*​
*1) Made in the USA trenchcoat.*

This is a very nice, everyday trenchcoat. Traditional khaki, it has a zip-coat plaid liner, with the zip moving nice and fluidly. It also has a hook vent, is belted, and has an interior zipped security pocket. there's no fabric content listed that I could find, but it seems to be made from some sort of microfiber, so it's no doubt very water resistant. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$25, OR OFFER*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length (BOC): 50


----------



## jfkemd

*Corbin Tweed

*this is a tweed sports coat in excellent condition.
it has lapped seams and a 3/2 roll, darted--(not noticeable on the pictures)
as in all Corbin coats I've handled, this one has natural shoulders
measurements:
shoulders: 19
armpits: 23
length (BOC): 31
sleeves: 25.25
$35 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL II! BEAUTIFUL Chesterfield Coat with velvet collar.*

*BEAUTIFUL CHESTERFIELD COAT!​
*








This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from lovely thick dark charcoal cloth (the colour is shown best on the close-ups), this has the classic Chesterfield collar in deep black velvet. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. Both the external and the internal pockets are nice and deep; the latter seem to be lined in heavy cotton duck, so that they'll accept fairly heavy items. (So no need to worry about your keys snagging on some thin cotton lining!) This coat follows tradition by lacking any sleeve buttons; it also follows tradition by having a single hook vent.

This coat was expressly made for SAKS Fifth Avenue in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except that there is some minor splitting of the velvet collar on the INSIDE. This has undergone a temporary repair, as shown,and it will be a very easy matter for any dry-cleaner alterations tailor to repair this; since it's on the inside this won't be seen at all when worn.

This really is a beautiful coat; I dread to think how much something of this quality would now cost new. I'm asking, however, *just $115 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*, or lower offer--and lower offers INCLUDING LOWBALLS are _*very *_welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*This is hand-tagged a 40L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Length (BOC): 45
Shoulder: 18 1/2

_*Brigg umbrella not included--sorry! *_​
     

Flaw:


----------



## TweedyDon

*1946 3/2 sack corduroy suit in EXCELLENT wearable condition!*

*October 26th, 1946.

3/2 corduroy sack suit from Wallach's Fifth Avenue.
*
*Claimed!*








This is fantastic! Forget the fact that according to its interior label this suit is from either 1946 or 1966 (it's hard to read, but judging by the label and the lining this is from 1946), this could easily be a very well cared for suit that just a few years old. I suspect that this was bought, worn a couple of times, and then carefully stored away, as this suit is in terrific and utterly wearable condition--no need to baby it, even if it's twice your own age!

Plus, the great thing about a cord suit is, like its tweed equivalent, the trousers and jacket can both be worn separately without any worry that they'll be considered orphans.

This suit is utterly Ivy. Cut from beautiful plush and versatile golden-brown cord, this is a 3/2 sack with a nice lapel roll. It also has the classic two button cuffs, and has a single center vent. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. Naturally, it was Made in the USA. It also features a fantastic golden lining with a cross-hatch pattern, which would no doubt be considered very "fast" and quite possibly caddish in the post-War WASPy circles its original owner no doubt moved in. And, of course, it carries its original vintage label, marking it as being from the Fifth Avenue head branch of Wallach's, Tripler's sister store chain. The trousers are flat front and cuffed--naturally.

As mentioned before, this is no museum piece. It's in great condition, with a small amount of sun fading on the cuff of one sleeve, which is hardly noticeable. There are no odours, stains, or bare spots. Overall, then, this is really in very good/excellent condition--stunning condition, given its age!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 18 3/8
Inseam: 30 + 1 1/2 cuff (+1 1/4)


----------



## leisureclass

Sweaters Sweaters Sweaters









J Press Shaggy Dog - Cable Knit Light Yellow - Size Small
They haven't made these in years. Ex Condition
Asking 90$ Shipped CONUS - DOWN FROM 95
S to S: 17.5" - P to P: 20" - Back (under collar to bottom) 27"










For the Anglophile Trads - Classic Cricket or Tennis Sweater in Wool not Cotton - by Club Colours (Made in UK) - Ex. Condition
S to S: 18" - P to P 19.25" - Back (under collar to bottom) 27"
Sweater is very stretchy. No marked Size - best for a 38-40
Asking 45$ Shipped CONUS










LL Bean Shetland Fair Isle Crewneck - Made in Scotland
Marked a Medium - Ex Condition
S to S: 18.5" - P to P: 22" - Back (under the collar to bottom): 25.25"
Asking 35 Shipped CONUS

More Photos: https://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/mallardtie/

Please PM with interest, questions, offers (reasonable). First claim and PP payment gets the item. Thanks.


----------



## leisureclass

Cricket Sweater is now claimed. Thanks! Please PM with interest on the other two sweaters


----------



## TweedyDon

*Baracuta-style jackets still available!*

*PRICE DROPS!
*
Despite the low prices, *OFFERS VERY WELCOME*! 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

Asking just *$16, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*2) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $14, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Lovely autumnal glen plaid Ivy sack jacket with striking lining. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) 46L PAUL STUART tweed jacket with PATCH POCKETS, by Southwick*
> 
> This jacket is simply beautiful! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this tweed is gorgeous--a wonderful minature herringbone that's a beautiful heathery mix of brown and cornflower blue--please do see the close-up of the cloth below to get some idea of its loveliness. Naturally, being made by Southwich for Paul Stuart, this is beautifully cut, and features the always-desirable patch pockets. It also has very natural shoulders, a single vent, and the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons which are only just starting to show patina. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation. Offers very welcome!
> 
> *Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 46XT*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 33 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed! Lovely heavy, half-canvassed jacket w/PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.
> 
> This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner, or, if you prefer, I can have this done myself, free, before sending it to you. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at
> 
> *Just $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) BEAUTIFUL ZEGNA in Cashmere/wool cloth; Half-canvassed, Swiss made. 46R.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) Half-canvassed Birdseye tweed in wool/lambswool blend.
> *
> The 50/50 wool/lambswool tweed of this lovely birdseye jacket gives it a wonderful drape! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition; the outer breast pocket is still basted shut.
> 
> Asking just *$16 CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged a 42L, but please see Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shocking, still available.... Beautiful, striking,and RARE HARRIS TWEED 3/2 sack!!*

* GRAIL! GORGEOUS PLAID HARRIS TWEED 3/2 sack jacket! *

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly--but this jacket DEFINITELY merits this description! The (versatile, mid-weight) tweed that this jacket is cut from is absolutely beautiful, and incredibly rare--I think I've only seen Harris of this colour and complexity a few times before, and I have seen a LOT of tweed in my time!  I won't both trying to describe it, as the pictures speak for themselves--but i will note that it's even more beautiful in person that they portray it as being!

In addition to being cut from absolutely splendid Harris Tweed this jacket is also a 3/2 sack, rendering it doubly rare.

This jacket is also half-lined and has a center vent. Naturally, it features the classic Ivy two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, needing a dry-clean only to freshen it up for wear.

And, yes, this jacket has been taken to my tailor to see if it could be re-cut to my size..... a signal honor that I bestow only on the most beautiful and rare tweeds! (The answer, obviously, is that it couldn't be, or it wouldn't be here...)

Asking *$50, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*. In all seriousness, if this is your size, grab it fast--you're not likely to see another anytime soon....

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19


----------



## jfkemd

the corbin tweed coat has been claimed


----------



## balla25

Up today we have several shirts, sweaters, and a sport coat for your viewing pleasure. All offers are welcomed.


























3 Long Sleeve Facconable Shirts (size L). Each shirt is in excellent condition with no rips, tears, or holes. The asking price on these shirts are $30 a piece. PM me if you need more pics.









Alan Flusser shirt is 100% Cotton and is priced at just $25 (appears to be NWOT).


















Jersild (100% virgin wool) sweater - size M - $30 shipped.


















Christian Dior sweater - size L - $25 shipped.




































Solid dark blue 100% wool Cricketeer sport coat. It is in great condition, without any moth holes. The gold buttons real make this jacket stand out. The measurements for this sport coat are as follows: Chest - 20"; Sleeves - 25"; Shoulders - 17.5"; Length - 31". It is a steal at $60 shipped!

PM me with any questions or offers. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Heritage items for the hunting, sporting, outdoor trad!*

*OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*








*1) MADE IN THE USA Ted Williams for Sears, Roebuuck & Co. Blaze Orange Hunting Jacket*

This is all _kinds_ of awesome.

Sears introduced its Ted Williams line of outdoor apparel and sporting goods in 1961, presumably because as well as playing baseball Mr. Williams liked to hunt. Or maybe he was just so All-American that in the public view of him he _had_ to like to hunt, whether he actually did or not. I'm not sure of the date of this coat, but judging from the label this is one of the earlier and more successful products in this line--which places it firmly in the time of Take Ivy and the Golden Age of trad.

Hunting Blaze Orange--just in case you missed that!--this coat is terrific--warm and lightweight, as you'd want in the field. It features a quilted lining, and all sorts of extras, which make it utterly awesome. (If the sleeves were longer, there's no way this would be here!) It has two front pockets, and two handwarmer pockets lined in duck. The collar is knit, and in terrific condition, with no pilling or pulling out of shape at all. The sleeves have knit storm cuffs which are in the same terrific condition. It has quilted shooting patches on both shoulders, and throat latches on both sides, so you can affix them easily whether you are right or left handed. This also has a removable hood, which buttons to the jacket with large buttons that could be easily operated in the cold; the hood itself is zippered in the center. It also closes with a drawstring. The coat also--of course!--has a full-length Game Pocket in the back, which has easily cleanable material lining it. The jacket has a shoulder cape, at the bottom of which are studs to attach your hunting licence packet to.

This really is a great jacket, which just shouts Classic American Hunting Gear!

Naturally, it was Made in the USA.

This coat is in overall Very, very Good condition. It has no damage at all to the knit collar and cuffs, which is very good news indeed. It does have the usual scufffs and marks that a working coat will acquire over four decades, but these are pretty minor, and I suspect most will be removed with dry cleaning. The handwarmer pockest are perfectly functional, but both have interior holes; these could be repaired or ignored. All zippers move neatly and smoothly, and all buttons are in place.

This is an awesome coat!

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*It's tagged a 42, but this is a 1960's 42, and so this would work well for a modern 40, also--possibly a 38 depending on how much you layer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length (BOC): 31

















          

*2) DEADSTOCK Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Hunting Pants*

Like the coat above, these are all kinds of awesome--and if they fit me in the waist they wouldn't be here. I need to eat more...

Unlike the Woolrich pants that occasionally surface on eBay, these are deadstock, and so unworn. They're thus in absolutely excellent condition. I believe that they were Made in Pennsylvania, USA--unlike many of Woolrich's products now, which are outsourced and come from the country Imported. So, yes, these have all the heritage you'd want! And they're fantastic. Lovely and warm in the classic Woolrich Buffalo red and black Plaid, these are flat front, and feature a watch pocket. The knit cuffs at the ankles are in terrific condition, firm and springy as the day they left the workshop they were made in. Plus, unlike many Woolrich pants, these are serious about being used in the field. They have double reinforced knees, and a very generous reinforced seat--these won't wear through in a hurry no matter how long you kneel in them for, or how long you sit in a hide, or in mud, waiting for deer or duck....

Since these are deadstock, you really won't be seeing another pair like this again soon, so if they're your size, grab 'em!

*Asking $45, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Waist, laid flat: 19 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 woolen pants, plus 3 3/4 knit cuff.










     

*3) Schott suede Rancher vest, Sz L*

Claimed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC ENGLISH HUNTER GREEN WELLINGTON BOOTS! Sz. US 8-9. As worn by Prince Charles, Kate Moss, and others.*

As worn by Price Charles, Lady Diane (when she was alive), and a host of celebrities now that these have followed Barbour into the consciousness of the extremely thin and fashionable, these are a pair of classic green Hunter wellington boots, from Scotland.

Information on Hunter here: https://usa.hunter-boot.com/1/Welcome-To-The-Home-Of-Hunter-Wellies.aspx

These are a size US8, but I've found that Hunters run big; I take a size US 11D and my size US 10 Hunters fit perfectly.

These boots do have some issues, however. First, they're missing their side adjusters--someone probably cut them off as they're annoying and pretty useless. Second, these boots are starting to split on the OUTER shell only; I've hose tested them and they're completely waterproof. Moreover, the splits are hard to see when they're worn. But they are there, and because of them these boots are priced at pretty close to what it will cost me to ship 'ed to you--*CLAIMED!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*These would still be good for a couple of years of normal wear, more for gardening use... Or you might just want them for a Charles/Diane/Kate Moss/farmer costume for Hallowe'en!*


----------



## LouB

*AE Cameron*

AE Cameron loafers,* size 8.5D*. Original soles with minimal wear to heels. Insoles don't show signs of excessive wear; no tears, toe marks, etc. Scuff mark and slight discoloration shown in pictures. Some polish and edge dressing and they will look almost as good as new!
*
SOLD*


----------



## jimskelton1

*Orvis Gingham Plaid 3-2*

*Made in the USA 3-2 roll Gingham Plaid by Orvis.*

This jacket is half-lined and has a center vent and soft shoulders. It features three-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, needing a dry-clean only to freshen it up for wear.

You can read reviews and see additional information here 
Asking *$50, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26
Length: 32 1/2
Shoulder: 19


----------



## jimskelton1

*Southwick Corduroy Jacket*

Marked 42R, but check the measurements, on this Southwick Wickets Corduroy Jacket. Made in the USA, it is a 2 button, fully lined, ventless classic. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, save for a small spot on the front which almost disappeared when dabbed with plain water.

Asking *$50, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*. 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19


----------



## LouB

AE Cameron loafers have been sold.


----------



## TheWGP

I'm going to the post office TOMORROW so I'm very interested in getting some of this moved out! I also added a size SMALL older Brooks Brothers shirt for the, well, I decline to call potential customers malnourished gents, but you get what I mean! 

Offers welcome on any of these items!

*Also, if you're interested in size Small or Medium RECENT - last year or two - Brooks Brothers polo shirts, the Double Mercerized / Performance Knit, and I think one green Country Club - all with NO logo on the front and all in solid colors - drop me a PM, as I left several behind today since I wasn't sure of interest. Price would be cheap, depending on how many you want. *

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want measurements? PM me!

*0) Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton L/S Shirt, S.*

Great for fall - it's exceedingly rare to see older Brooks stuff in size Small. Just *$20 shipped.*



*1) Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton Polo, XXL.*

This is from my own closet, in a nice burgundy color. Shows a little wear but still wearable. Bonus - it's the rare Brooks Brothers polo that has* no logo* on the front! Just $11>9>6*>$5 shipped or FREE with any other item!*

 
*
2) Authentic Indian Madras 100% Cotton Made in USA long-sleeved button-down, L.*

This is the real deal - a vintage Indian Madras shirt, loomed in India and the shirt made in the USA by J. M. Hollander! Button-down, with a chest pocket button as well! Great to carry your madras into fall...  Just $24>21>19> *$15 shipped.*

 
*
3) Vintage Brooks Brothers lightweight 100% cotton jacket, XL.*

This is another from my own closet, just don't wear it anymore. Great example of a light jacket from BB, size XL. Half lined, zip-up, button sleeves and a bit of an action-button feature on the back at the bottom of the jacket. PERFECT for Fall - that's when I wore this last year, and it served me well. One interior pocket, a surprisingly useful feature in a jacket like this. The only flaw is that one of the buttons on the back pulled off - this was professionally repaired, though I never took time to find a similar button to sew back on. For that matter, there are 2 buttons on the sleeves but I only ever used the outermost one - one of those would do nicely to replace the one on the back. Still, due to this, you're getting the perfect fall jacket CHEAP, and for far less than I paid for it: Just 29>25>*$20 shipped! - really, nobody wants this? *

    
*
4) VINTAGE J. Press 3-2 hook vent jacket, tagged 42L.*

This baby is something special. You know it's true vintage because it has New Haven, Cambridge, New York and San Francisco on the label. Hits all the trad staples: 3 roll 2 sack lightweight construction, half lined, hook vent, patch pockets... and it adds a touch of luxury: three-quarter-inch wide mother of pearl buttons! Structurally in fine shape, though there's a slight spot where the lining needs to be tacked down on the inside. This is a classic piece that just isn't made quite the same way anymore. Just 50>45>40> *$37 shipped for vintage J. Press!*

Measurements:
Pit to pit: ~22.5-23"
Shoulders: 18.5-19"
Sleeves from top of shoulder: ~26"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5-32"

  

5) Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jacket in much the same vein as the above, Claimed!

*6) NWT L.L. Bean Signature line button-down collar shirt in Fall colors, XL.*

This shirt is *brand new with tags,* never worn! Plus, the LL Bean Signature line was brand new when I got it - this shirt is barely a year old, since I purchased it for myself and never wore it. Amazing Fall colors, great shirt to wear in the coming weather. Button-down collar, even sports a button on the back of the collar, a nice Trad touch. Size XL. Just 25>22> *$17 shipped for NWT fall shirt!*

  
*
7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in British Khaki, M2P size 38.*

These pants speak for themselves! Great shape, size 38. British Khaki color, no issues to note. Just 25>22>20>*$19 shipped or $30 for both Bills.*

Measurements:
Waist: approximately 38" with approximately 2.5" to let
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs and nothing to let

 

8) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in Olive, M2P size 36. Claimed!
9) Hickey Freeman EXTREMELY recent Made in Italy brown textured dress-style HEAVY pants, tagged 34 but measure 36. Claimed!

*12) Brooks Brothers Made in USA black cords, size 40.*

These are from my own closet, and I wore them a few times last fall. They're just not in the rotation this year, however, so I'm letting them to go to a good home. Surprisingly useful staple cords with button-and-clasp closure, no cuffs but plenty of room to add them if you like. Just 20>17>14*$11 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~40" with perhaps 2-2.25 inches to let.
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs, with about 2.5" available to let out turned up inside.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Hi again,

I've been in no rush to sell this stuff...been rather busy. Anyway, I'll probably try my luck at eBay, but feel free to grab at something before then or make me an offer.

Having been to the post office, I'm not to sure about the 15 dollar sweater being for sale at that price any more, but I could sell them both for 30 bucks including shipping.

Oh, and it looks like picture of the pants on that suit has disappeared. I can update that if needed.

Cheers.


SeaGriffin said:


> Hello,
> If you grab more than one thing, I'll knock at least $5 off the shipping. I think I've given fair prices, but I am open to fair offers.
> 
> Thomas Pink, Slim Fit, 15 inch collar, French Cuffs, 26 inch sleeves, New Without Tag,
> $90 including shipping
> Washed once, never worn. The sleeve is about 26 inches. https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0589.jpg
> 
> Pantherella Socks, Large, $18 including shipping
> 70% Wool, 30% Nylon
> The colors are pretty accurate.
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0586.jpg
> 
> Polo by Ralph Lauren M
> Light Tan, New with tag, $25 including shipping
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0592.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers Light Blue Sweater, S, $20 including shipping
> 100% Lambswool about a 27.5 inch sleeve and about the same in length
> It has been worn, but it is in good condition.
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0582.jpg
> 
> Polo by Ralph Lauren Sweater, S, $15 including shipping
> 100% Lambs Wool about a 26 inch sleeve and about 28 inches in length
> This is also in decent condition. I see a small amount of pilling
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0584.jpg
> 
> 38R Harris Tweed 2 Button jacket, $40 including shipping
> This is a Herringbone with thin columns between them. I see a little blue, some brown, and a little light threads. I guess it is a light brown/tan. The sleeve is 24.25 inchs, the back is 30.5 inches from the bottom of the collar, and the between the shoulders is 18.5 inches.
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...DSCF0595-1.jpg
> 
> 38R Burberry 2 Button Suit, $75 including shipping
> Blue suit, with red and gray thin alternating pinstripes. Has a ticket pocket. The jacket is 30 inches from the bottom of the collar, the shoulder to shoulder measurement is ~17.25 inches, and I feel a little padding in the shoulders. The pants have a waist of 33.5 inches (though the fabric continues around to button shut), the leg is about 31 inches, with cuffs. I just noticed it could be worn with braces. I think the color is closer to the dark picture of the pants.
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0599.jpg
> https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSCF0605.jpg


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Two 15.5x33 BB OCBDs
original polo shirt, supima cotton, must-iron, classic blue
one in regular fit and one slim fit
these are in _fantastic_ condition, if they're not nwot, then they've been worn only a coupe times and laundered and ironed perfectly to look new.

asking $30 shipped for the slim fit, $20 shipped for the regular fit open to offers etc


----------



## AndroFan

Shirts are priced as marked, but I will consider offers.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these shirts are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular shirt, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide pit to pit/length/width/height measurements for specific shirts if you ask.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/65/656834f6_100_1665.jpeg


Thomas Pink, size Large - *$18*
Thomas Pink, 100% Linen, size Large - *$18*
Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 - *$18* (original stays replaced)
REMOVED

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f5/f5dc5b60_100_1669.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 - *$16* (original stays replaced)
Brooks Brothers, slim fit, Size 18/36 - *$16* (original stays replaced)
Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 - *$15*
Hawes & Curtis French Cuffs, Size 17/43cm - *$16* (original stays replaced)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/07/07feee92_100_1675.jpeg


REMOVED
Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - *$16*
Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - *$16*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/70/70560f62_100_1917.jpeg


Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 - *$16*
Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 - *$16* (original stays replaced)


Ties are priced as marked, but I will consider offers.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these ties are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular tie, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide length/width measurements for specific ties if you ask.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48dbaa73_100_1700.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/4/42/42ca16af_100_1705.jpeg


Ermengildo Zegna - *$17*
Ermengildo Zegna - *$14* (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - *$20*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate - *$14* (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/9019ae7e_100_1843.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/20f0c6d1_100_1849.jpeg


Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c774dd2_100_1856.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/52/5261cbde_100_1863.jpeg


Brooks Basics -* $15*
Brooks Basics - *$15*
Robert Talbott Best of Class -* $14*
Hugo Boss Black Label -* $15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/204f240c_100_1684.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c6/c643102f_100_1689.jpeg


Ike Behar -* $14*
Ike Behar -* $12 *(lining slightly twisted but still ties fine)
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - *$12*
Christian Dior Monsieur - *$12*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ab/ab06c695_100_1677.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/3/33/337aefe6_100_1680.jpeg


Robert Talbott Best of Class - *$14*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - *$14*
Robert Talbott Studio - *$11 *(small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio - *$12*
Robert Talbott...very vintage - *$11* (slight bottom edge wear)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/be5a26cc_100_1693.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f1c5bcb6_100_1697.jpeg


REMOVED
REMOVED
REMOVED
XMI Platinum - * $12*
Lands End - *$12*
XMI Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin (50/50 silk/wool) -* $13*
​

Shoes are priced as marked, but I will consider offers.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, but bear in mind that these shoes are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular pair of shoes, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide measurements for specific shoes if you ask.

 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b1/b1b5db09_100_1618.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8c/8cfb8f6d_100_1617.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/34efef2b_100_1619.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9def4c88_100_1921.jpeg


Allen Edmonds "Leeds", pebble grain bluchers/derbys.
Size 9C
Minor toe creasing but otherwise uppers are in great condition.
A little bit of polish was spilled on the inside of the left shoe, and on the bottoms.
Asking *$35*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4f4570b9_100_1613.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/70/700bf62e_100_1614.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/10/1038e2ce_100_1616.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/91/91ba30f6_100_1925.jpeg


Allen Edmonds "Monterey" buckle loafers.
Size 10.5C
Metal buckle slight discoloration from aging
Uppers are in great shape
Asking *$30*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e0/e08c5d3c_100_1820.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d2/d215b815_100_1823.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/66/66554a6a_100_1828.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9e/9e87597a_100_1832.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/ff/ff2acbb9_100_1869.jpeg


Florsheim Lexington Wingtip Brogues
Size 10D
Uppers are in fantastic shape, bottoms are very lightly worn - the original $99 price tag is still visible on the bottoms.
Asking *$35*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b9a2686c_100_1899.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/41/410c1f8b_100_1889.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4a/4a279be9_100_1893.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/65/65fb5cdc_100_1898.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/65/65c0ff9a_100_1903.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/95/9584bc59_100_1906.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/71/716bd367_100_1908.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/03/03c7b65f_100_1910.jpeg


Very vintage Florsheim Imperial Longwings
Size 10.5B
Please see the pictures - These are very well worn with some discoloration to the uppers, wear and loose strings on the back outters, and serious wear on the inside back heals. That said, they've got an authentic vintage feel, and are very cool looking. They might make a good restoration project with some time and effort.
If you'd like more detailed pictures of the wear issues, please ask.
Asking *$17.*
​


----------



## balla25

Up for grabs three Ralph Lauren Polo long sleeve shirts (Classic, Custom, & Blake Fit) and a Ike Behar french cuff dress shirt.


















Each polo shirt is $18 shipped. These shirts are all in excellent condition with no signs of a wear (appear to be NWOT). Purchase the lot at the discounted rate of $15 each shipped! Get the classic look of Ralph Lauren at lower than outlet prices.

RALPH LAUREN POLO Peach Solid Color *CLASSIC FIT* Button Down Shirt - Size XL

RALPH LAUREN POLO Green and White Striped *CUSTOM FIT* Button Down Shirt - Size XL

RALPH LAUREN POLO Pink Solid Color *BLAKE 100% COTTON* Button Down Shirt - Size L


















IKE BEHAR Blue and White French Cuff Dress Shirt (100% Cotton) - Size 16 R - $20 shipped

If you have particular interest in the measurements of any shirt please PM me. As always I am open to all offers. Thanks!


----------



## andcounting

DROPS
Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped










Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped










Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped *SOLD*

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 22 shipped.

 Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.

















Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 30 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 > 70 > 60 shipped!*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80>75 > 55 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110>100 SHIPPED!* ​


----------



## Jovan

FYI, it helps to list measurements for shirts the same as jackets.


----------



## jimskelton1

*Gorgeous Magee Tailored Donegal Tweed*

I am sick that this doesn't fit, it is an absolutely beautiful jacket. This jacket is a Magee Tailored Donegal, fully lined and has a center vent. Naturally, it features the classic Ivy two-button cuffs, and from the pocket tag dates to 1984. It's also in absolutely excellent condition, no moth holes, no stains, and no defects.

I think its a 38R, but please check the measurements to be sure.

Asking *$65, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25
Length: 29 1/2
Shoulder: 18


----------



## swb120

Up for sale is a great pair of *shell cordovan Florsheim longwing *bluchers, burgundy color. * Size 11.5C*. These are truly gunboats with heavy double soles. The cordovan is in great condition; insoles, original outsoles show wear, but have lots of life left in them. All they need is a good polishing!

Asking $175>$150>*$130 shipped CONUS or Best Offer* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).









   

Up for sale are two pairs of beautiful *Custom Grade Church's Charles wingtips*. These are *like new*, with little wear on the outsole, no wear on the insole. These are stunning in person. These *retail for $725*:

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...&shoeID=3980&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0

*11G is UK size*, so it will correspond to approx. *11 to 11.5E in US size* (G is UK wide). For comparison, and to make sure they'll work for you, here are the *measurements*: 4 5/8" wide (outsole) by 13 1/8" length (outsole).

Asking $350>$325>*$300 per pair shipped OBO* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).









     








    

Two lovely pair of calfskin *Alden wingtip bals *which belong in every businessman's rotation. *Hampton last.* *Size 11E*. Black and brown. Like new, inside & out. *Retail for $444 *on shoemart. Both shoes have some scuffing on the right toe, as seen in the photos.

Asking $200>*$150 shipped CONUS per pair* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).

Black:








     

Brown:








      

I still have these gorgeous *Talbott and BB ties*, all approx. 3 1/4-3 3/8" (The silver Andover one has been claimed, however). *$12 shipped *per tie.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*PRICE DROP*

*


ArtVandalay said:



For sale: Two Monopoly emblematic silks!
Vintage circa 1985, 100% silk.








The tie on the right has been claimed. For the remaining tie...
$13 shipped

Hunt Club Clothiers Tweed Sack Jacket ~41 Long


Click to expand...

*


ArtVandalay said:


> 3/2.5, center vent. A lovely red, green, and golden brown weave.
> ~41 Long: 18" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32" BOC
> 
> 
> Asking *$40 >> $35 >> $30 >> $26.50*


----------



## nohio




----------



## TweedyDon

The Chesterfield coat has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

nohio said:


>


Nice shoes. However, this thread is not the place to post your own (or any one else's) current ebay offerings.


----------



## Jovan

Agreed. It's for people to do personal transactions over PM. If anything, threaten to move them to eBay if they don't sell here!


----------



## leisureclass

DROPS! DROPS! DROPS! Let's try 85 on the Shaggy Dog and 30 on the LL Bean. Call it a Holiday sale -- Reasonable offers welcome!



leisureclass said:


> Sweaters Sweaters Sweaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Press Shaggy Dog - Cable Knit Light Yellow - Size Small
> They haven't made these in years. Ex Condition
> Asking 90$ Shipped CONUS - DOWN FROM 95
> S to S: 17.5" - P to P: 20" - Back (under collar to bottom) 27"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Shetland Fair Isle Crewneck - Made in Scotland
> Marked a Medium - Ex Condition
> S to S: 18.5" - P to P: 22" - Back (under the collar to bottom): 25.25"
> Asking 35 Shipped CONUS
> 
> More Photos: https://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/mallardtie/
> 
> Please PM with interest, questions, offers (reasonable). First claim and PP payment gets the item. Thanks.


----------



## Pugin

*QUICK Mega Shoe Sale!*

A bunch of good things here. I've priced these to move fast. First come, first served! All prices CONUS.

*Offers welcome!*

1. First up we have a pair of beautiful sz *6.5D* Alden for Leather Soul flex welt snuff suede PTBs. These are in truly excellent shape. Because they're unlined, they would probably fit someone who normally wears a sz 7D in the Barrie last (but your mileage may vary).





*Price is $120 shipped!*

2. Next up we have a pair of 6.5E (about a size 7 or 7.5D in US sizing) Whiskey Shell Cordovan loafers by Crockett & Jones. These beautiful also have light use and are unlined LHS. Ben Silver sells these for $$$.




*Price is Sold!*

3. Now I have a pair of 7/7.5 Edward Green Dovers in a lovely, textured calf. Light wear. Original soles in excellent condition.




*Price is $150 shipped!
*
4. Here is the perfect fall shoe 7D (Barrie last) Alden dirty bucks. These are not ShoeMart seconds or anything of the sort -- I purchased them new at the Alden Shop NYC at the beginning of the summer. Light wear, excellent condition. They will look new with a touch of suede cleaner.





*Price is $150 shipped!*

5. For slightly bigger feet, I have a pair or 8.5C Alden for BB cap toe bluchers in #8 shell cordovan. These were worn a few times at most. I made no effort to polish them, so you'll see light unserious scuffs in the pictures.




*Price is Sold!*

6. Last and least I have a pair of 7.5D Crockett & Jones loafers in burgundy calf.




*Price is $45 shipped!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!*

I'm culling my closets, and since I didn't even know I had these it's time they found new homes.... hence the very low prices!








*1) 11D Allen Edmonds "MIllbridge" boat shoes. *

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles.

Asking just *$25 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!

 

*2) 11US Dr. Martens black shoes.*

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles. These have the standard discreet logo as shown in the brown shoes pictures, below.

Asking just *$16 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!

  

*3) 10US Dr. Martens brown shoes. *

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles. Missing a lace--easily replaced for about $1 at a local drug store--hence the very low price!

Asking just *$16 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!


----------



## Jovan

For those selling sweaters, it would really help my decision if you added sleeve measurements, too!


----------



## straw sandals

Drop!

How about $55 for this beautiful J Press suit? Anyone?



straw sandals said:


> Hello Gentlemen!
> 
> Q: Do you like J Press?
> A: Sure, we all do!
> 
> I have two offerings from J Press today.  The first is a beautiful blue cotton chambray jacket that is exactly one frustrating size too big for me. It's everything you'd expect from a Press sport jacket, and in great condition. Are those mother of pearl buttons? I'd guess yes. I think it's about a 40R, but here are the measurements:
> 
> P2P: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length (BOC): 30
> 
> Asking $SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second offering is a brown Presstige suit. It's made from a lightweight wool, and it has an allochroous hue. It's a bit like a sharkskin, but more subtle. In any case, it's recent, made in Canada, and has rather softly built shoulders in my estimation. I'd guess that it's around a 42S?
> 
> I'm asking $75 shipped
> 
> Jacket
> 
> P2P: 22"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length (BOC): 30"
> 
> Trousers
> 
> Waist: 18.5"
> Outseam: 41"
> Inseam: 29.5"
> 
> Apologies for these photos - My sad old Canon SD400 was feeling rebellious this morning. Here's a shot of the suit without a flash:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one with it:
> 
> 
> 
> This shot in natural light gives a better idea of the color as seen in sunlight:


----------



## leisureclass

Jovan said:


> For those selling sweaters, it would really help my decision if you added sleeve measurements, too!


For Jovan, or anyone else interested: Shoulder Seam to end of sleeve on the LL Bean Fair Isle Sheltand is 22" and on the cabled Shaggy Dog is 24" - but the intention with the Shaggy is to cuff it at the wrist.


----------



## joenobody0

Pugin said:


> 2. Next up we have a pair of 6.5E (about a size 7 or 7.5D in US sizing) Whiskey Shell Cordovan loafers by Crockett & Jones. These beautiful also have light use and are unlined LHS. Ben Silver sells these for $$$.


I'm super interested in these. Shoot me a PM!


----------



## TweedyDon

The J. Press trousers from 32 have been claimed--thank you!


----------



## balla25

*Pendleton Tweed Specked Sport Coat (100% Virgin Wool - Marked Size 42)*























































Amazing 100% Virgin Wool Pendleton Tweed Specked Sport Coat. The SC is gray with multi-colored (gray, blue, & brown) specks in the tweed. It's styled like a shooting jacket with gray suede elbow patches. The measurements are as follows: (Marked size 42) 19" shoulders | 21" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 29 and 3/4" BOC. Asking $55 shipped in CONUS. Please PM me with any interest or offers.


----------



## Jovan

leisureclass said:


> For Jovan, or anyone else interested: Shoulder Seam to end of sleeve on the LL Bean Fair Isle Sheltand is 22" and on the cabled Shaggy Dog is 24" - but the intention with the Shaggy is to cuff it at the wrist.


Thanks. Unfortunately they sound too short for me!


----------



## Himself

Checking for interest:

1. LE HP OCBD, green & blue check from last season, Traditional fit, 15.5x34, practically new, washed a few times, never in dryer.

2. LE pinpoint OCBD, older pink, Trim fit, 16x34, very good condition.

3. LE pinpoint OCBD, older light sage, Trim fit, 16x34, neck shrunk to 15.5", very good condition

4. 2 Patagonia AC shirts, madras-like but slightly stretchy, one light blue, one blue/white check, size M, but very slim fitting, both practically new.

5. 2 Patagonia Duck Shorts, plain front, 34w, one Vintage Khaki, one Mushroom. These are very nice lightweight canvas, 11" inseam and a full cut. (Too voluminous for me, but many would like them.) Practically new.

I'm just not wearing this stuff. With enough interest I'll post photos and actual measurements.


----------



## Jovan

How about prices?


----------



## bwong337

Any interest in a 38S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece checks (mainly light brown, yellow, blue, similar shade as a burberry nova check) jacket?
measures more like a 40R:

Shoulder- 17.5
P2P - 20.5

I'll take pictures and do more measurements if there is interest!

I love this piece but as a 25 year old engineer, there's no way i could pull it off.

I also have some suits in the 42-46R range by Oxxford, hicky, etc if anyone is interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!*
*
Please PM with interest!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I've been measuring, photographing,and writing since 7am, EST... and here it is!*
> 
> As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, and all prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *SWEATERS*​
> *1) WOMEN'S Sz L Avoca Arran vest.*
> 
> You know how it goes--you spend just as much time working out how to justify to her another Harris tweed jacket, or your fifth Shaggy Dog sweater as you do browsing here for tradly bargains, or else you've now started having things shipped to your office, to avoid inquiries. I have the solution! Buy this, and have it shipped home. Then, when she tells you "there's ANOTHER parcel for you", you can smile, nad hand it over, saying "Actually, this one's for you..."
> 
> This sweater is Made in ireland, and is in excellent condition, with wooden buttons. It's tagged a size L, and the chest measures 23", with the sleeves c. 31.5".
> 
> *Asking $18, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Westway & Westway lambswool vest. *
> 
> Made in Scotland, this is in excellent condition except that the interior label is coming loose at the edges. The chest measures 21".
> 
> *Asking $16, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Lord Jeff cable knit sweater. Sz L.*
> 
> This is lovely! beautiful and thick, the colour is a lovely rich tobacco--shown best in the label close-up. The back is different from the front, as shown. In excellent condition, and made in the USA. Cheat measures 21", sleeve c. 34 1/2".
> 
> *Asking $22, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4) John Tulloch shetland sweater.*
> 
> *Claimed *
> 
> *5) Mark Shale Scottish vest.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) Pendleton LOBO zipped sweater.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) Aran sweater. Size S. *
> 
> Made in Ireland, this is in excellent condition. Chest measures 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31".
> 
> *Asking $22, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *SHIRTS*​
> *1) Pendleton Country Traditionals.*
> 
> In Vyella-type fabric of 80/20 cotton/wool. This does have some marks on the sleeve, as shown,a nd so is in Good/very Good condition. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve c. 33.
> 
> *Asking $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Sz M OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt*
> 
> This dates from the time when BR was good, and made serious clothes. Short sleeves. This was made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong. In excellent condition. Chest is 21".
> 
> *Asking $20, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *HAT*
> 
> *1) Harris Tweed Hat from LL Bean*
> 
> This is terrific! In excellent condition,and perfect for Fall. Lined in Gore-tex. Size L; measures 24" in interior circumference. Made in the country of Imported, just like Bean would say!
> 
> *Asking $18, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS*
> 
> _*All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*_
> 
> *1) Orvis charcoal wool.*
> 
> In excellent condition. Flat front. These have a waist adjuster "thing" in the interior.
> 
> Waist: 21
> Inseam: 26, plus 1 3/8 cuff, plus 1" under.
> 
> *Asking $18, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Woolrich charcoal wool. *
> 
> *Claimed!
> *
> 
> *3) Polo Linen/cotton.*
> 
> 47/53 linen/cotton. Pleated front. In excellent condition.
> 
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 30 1/4 + 1 1/2 cuff + 1/2 under.
> 
> *Asking $22, or offer. *
> 
> 
> *
> 4) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers.*
> 
> Lovely soft cotton, from fabric woven in Italy. Lovely rich dark brown tobacco colour. Flat front. Perfect for Fal! These do have a couple of marks on them; one one the waist band which will be mainly hidden by your belt, and a couple near the hem, as shown. These might or might not come out with laundering/dry cleaning.
> 
> Waist 16 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1)
> 
> *Asking $14, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Polo cords.*
> 
> Beautiful trousers! A lovely rich milk chocolate brown that my pictures don't convey at all. Pleated front, side waist adjusters. In excellent condition.
> 
> Waist: 18
> Inseam: 27 1/2 (+2)
> 
> *Asking $18, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Brooks Brothers GTH trousers!*
> 
> Terrific, and classically GTH! However, they do have a cigarette burn in the front, as shown. Hence, these are *FREE--just send me $12 to cover shipping!*
> 
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Oxxford for Maus and Hoffman trousers.*
> 
> These are absolutely fantastic. Cut from a beautifully soft cloth that I suspect is either wool and alpaca or (more likely) wool and cashmere (or even, possibly, all cashmere) these beautiful trousers feature pick stitching on the pockets and on the fly. I belieev that the buttonholes are hand-sewn. They're also slightly pleated in the front, and have a watch pocket. They do have a couple of minor marks in the front around the knees, as shown, which might or might not come out. Given these, these trousers are very fairly *priced at $38, or offer*.
> 
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *8) J. Press charcoal wool trousers.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *TWEED JACKETS!*​
> *1) Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is terrific--Harris Tweed as it should be! Seriously thick, heavym and warm, this beautiful older tweed features metal-shanked football buttons, classic UK one-button cuff, and slanted hacking pockets. The tweed itself is also wonderful--a beautiful brown herringbone with complementary brown and russetapple stripes running vertically through it, in classic Harris fashion. This tweed is fully lined and features twin vents. It's also half-canvassed. It does have a tiny pinprick hole in the left sleeve that's easily repaired, and shown here. Because of this this is only in Very Good condition, hence
> 
> *asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 42.5L (!)*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Hickey Freeman bespoke cord jacket*
> 
> This is beautiful--and if you only have one cord jacket for the Fall, this should be it! (Unless you'd like a 1946 3/2 sack cord jacket, that I'll be listing later today!  ) Made by Hickey Freeman, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and has a center vent. It's also half-canvassed and in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Redwood and Ross Harris Tweed*
> *Payment pending*
> 
> This is a terrific tweed! A classic herringbone in slate blue and dark dove grey with vertical stripes of dark tan subtly running through it, this lovely jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA. It's missing one of its main front buttons, but I'll include a very close replacement. Otherwise this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Harris Tweed with emblematic lining, featuring ducks!*
> 
> *Payment pending*
> 
> This is a terrific Harris tweed, with a wonderful lining! A classic grey herringbone with vertical striping, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. The lining is terrific--featuring ducks! This is slightly rumpled from storage, and so this is just in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Lanham Clothes charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is a terrific trad. jacket! Cut from lovely charcoal herringbone tweed (coloour is shown best in the close up), this is half-lined and half-canvassed. This has the classic two-button cuffs and a center vent. It has a lovely lapel roll, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking $38, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Dunn & Co herringbone with elbow patches*
> 
> This is a lovely British tweed! Fully lined and half-canvassed this jacket has elbow patches and twin vents. The tweed is a lovely, classic herringbone, BUT it also has subtle horizonal striping, which gives it a very subtle glen plaid effect. This was Made in Britain. There are a couple of minor marks bythe cuff of one sleeve, as shown, although these do blend into the tweed. However, because of these this is in Very Good condition, and hence
> 
> *asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 42S*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 28 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Britches of Georgetown autumnal glen plaid
> *
> From the late and lamented Britches of Georgetown, this is a lovely autumnal glen plaid jacket. Half-lined, this has a center vent, and was Made in the USA. It DOES have two small holes one the left sleeve by the cuff, as shown, *so this is accordingly FREE*! *Just send me $12 to cover shipping in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COATS*​
> *1) Made in the USA trenchcoat.*
> 
> This is a very nice, everyday trenchcoat. Traditional khaki, it has a zip-coat plaid liner, with the zip moving nice and fluidly. It also has a hook vent, is belted, and has an interior zipped security pocket. there's no fabric content listed that I could find, but it seems to be made from some sort of microfiber, so it's no doubt very water resistant. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$22, OR OFFER*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24 1/2
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 21 1/2
> Length (BOC): 50


----------



## Pugin

Updated with a price drop.



Pugin said:


> A bunch of good things here. I've priced these to move fast. First come, first served! All prices CONUS.
> 
> *Offers welcome!*
> 
> 1. First up we have a pair of beautiful sz *6.5D* Alden for Leather Soul flex welt snuff suede PTBs. These are in truly excellent shape. Because they're unlined, they would probably fit someone who normally wears a sz 7D in the Barrie last (but your mileage may vary).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $120 shipped!*
> 
> 2. Next up we have a pair of 6.5E (about a size 7 or 7.5D in US sizing) Whiskey Shell Cordovan loafers by Crockett & Jones. These beautiful also have light use and are unlined LHS. Ben Silver sells these for $$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is Sold!*
> 
> 3. Now I have a pair of 7/7.5 Edward Green Dovers in a lovely, textured calf. Light wear. Original soles in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $150 shipped!
> *
> 4. Here is the perfect fall shoe 7D (Barrie last) Alden dirty bucks. These are not ShoeMart seconds or anything of the sort -- I purchased them new at the Alden Shop NYC at the beginning of the summer. Light wear, excellent condition. They will look new with a touch of suede cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $150 shipped!*
> 
> 5. For slightly bigger feet, I have a pair or 8.5C Alden for BB cap toe bluchers in #8 shell cordovan. These were worn a few times at most. I made no effort to polish them, so you'll see light unserious scuffs in the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is Sold!*
> 
> 6. Last and least I have a pair of 7.5D Crockett & Jones loafers in burgundy calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $35 shipped!*


----------



## wacolo

wacolo said:


> $50--->$45 shipped to CONUS Maus & Hoffman Tartan dress pants. Size 36 Unhemmed. Made in the USA. NWOT. The joker tag fell off, and if I can find it I will send it along. The pants are pleated and unhemmed.
> 
> And a few new items....
> 
> $25 Brooks Brothers Made in India Madras Popover Size Large. The shirt is in great shape for its age. Lightweight, a little slubby and with great colors. A four button placket and a straight hem.
> 
> $50 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44, which the Lockie website equates to a medium. Beautiful condition. A tight weave and very soft.


----------



## wacolo

_*Price Drops!!!*_

$60---->$50 shipped CONUS Loake Paisley Suede Monkstrap. Marked as a size 8 and according to the Herring site would be an 8.5US. The shoes have seen some wear, but the uppers are in very good shape. Lots of wear left on the soles as well. A basic set of trees will be included.

$60---->$50 42L J Press Pressidential Sportcoat. Made in USA. There is no material tag, but I would guess wool or a wool silk blend. 3/2 with a single hook vent and swelled edges. No stains or Holes. Here are the measurements.....
Chest 22
Length BOC 32.5
Shoulders 19
Sleeve 26.5
​
Its a big, old, goofy world.......


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Update:*

Bear in mind that the price you see on the tags in these pictures is the sale price at which these were offered at the Junior League event where I bought them, so I don't have much room to continue offering drops--all great stuff and at a good going rate for here on the forum--but feel free to offer for them.

*NWT Trousers and Ties!*
Great stuff here; one of the local gentlemen's shops donated a pile of their stock to the local Junior League for their annual thrift sale, and I picked out a few gems for you gents: MAJER, BILLS, VIYELLA, and more...

Sizes among the lot include *35*, *40*, *42*, and *44*--all are unhemmed.

Asking only $40 per pair for the trousers, and $20 for the ties shipped.

*Majer Super 110's Gabardine, 35 *(see the second thumbnail, there is small spot on the seat--I don't believe it's permanent, but I will offer a return if it won't come out.)









*Bills Checked Seersucker M2P, 35*









*McLaughlin Wool Tartan Check, 40*










*Bills Khakis Madras, 42*










*Majer Flannels, 44*










*Majer Houndstooth Check, 44
*










*Viyella Emblematic Ties (2)
*


----------



## bwong337

bwong337 said:


> Any interest in a 38S Brooks Brothers checks (mainly light brown, yellow, blue, similar shade as a burberry nova check) jacket?
> measures more like a 40R:
> 
> Shoulder- 17.5
> P2P - 20.5
> 
> I'll take pictures and do more measurements if there is interest!
> 
> I love this piece but as a 25 year old engineer, there's no way i could pull it off.
> 
> I also have some suits in the 42-46R range by Oxxford, hicky, etc if anyone is interested.


I finally got around to measuring and taking pics of the brooks checks coat:
Measurements were a little off the first time. Here's the actual measurements, measured andy style.

Material: Wool/Silk blend
Tagged size: 38S, but fits more like a 40S
shoulders: 18 inches
p2p: 21 inches
boc to bottom: 28.75 (short!)
sleeve: 23 inches (short!)

I was thinking I'll start at *$125 shipped.*
Here's the coat in full view:


















Detailed pocket shot. Notice the pattern matching:









Made in Italy:









Check out that Lapel roll!









BBGF Tag:









From Spring/Summer 06. Size 38S









The only blemish I could find:


----------



## rabidawg

That's a nice jacket, but I don't think it's Golden Fleece.


----------



## Philly Joe

That's a nice jacket but it is not a sack...darted.


----------



## bwong337

Thanks guys. I'm kind of new to this.

I thought the golden ram thing = golden fleece. Is this not so?


----------



## TweedyDon

bwong337 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm kind of new to this.
> 
> I thought the golden ram thing = golden fleece. Is this not so?


I'm afraid not--the dead sheep is simply Brooks' logo.


----------



## C. Sharp

AS Tweedy suggested the appearance of a Brooks Brothers trademark label does not make it Golden fleece quality. You would however be correct in saying the Brooks Brothers logo represents an image of the Golden Fleece.



bwong337 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm kind of new to this.
> 
> I thought the golden ram thing = golden fleece. Is this not so?


----------



## jwlester

bwong337 said:


> I was thinking I'll start at *$125 shipped.*
> Here's the coat in full view:


I know my compass is a little off after spending so much time in this thread and ebay, but that price almost made me spit tea on my keyboard this morning.

I think you as a 25 year old engineer, should make a try at wearing it, and watch your peers slowly start to dress a little better. Take it from another Engineer, others will follow suit quicker than you think. I don't keep my jacket on during the day, but do wear one into the office, more as outerwear I guess.


----------



## srivats

I'm looking for some bills khakis in 31x33 or 31x34 ... PM me if you have (or find) any!


----------



## swb120

jwlester said:


> I know my compass is a little off after spending so much time in this thread and ebay, but that price almost made me spit tea on my keyboard this morning.


I don't think $125 is an unreasonable starting point for a newer model BB sportcoat in virtually new condition, by any stretch of the imagination (unless you mean you were shocked at how reasonably-priced it was).


----------



## AlanC

^The recent vintage, attractive cloth and "made in Italy" label all point to a bit of a premium in price. For the right person $125 could be a bargain. Were it a 40R-44R someone might snatch it, but you have to stumble into just the right buyer with the tagged size. I would suggest that the seller take it to ebay if it doesn't sell after a price drop or two. We've all become a bit spoiled with low thrift prices (I'm very much guilty of this).


----------



## leisureclass

LL Bean shetland Fair Isle crewneck has now been claimed. Only the Shaggy Dog remains...


----------



## bwong337

Thanks guys for your input. I've removed the golden fleece from the post, as it's not golden fleece. 

jwlester: I really wanted to keep this, but as a relative noob, I really can't think of what I could wear with this. And I'm a software engineer that works in a t-shirt and shorts environment, so this would really stick out like a sore thumb. In addition, my complexion is the same color as the coat, so I just blend in and end up looking weird. Maybe there's a way to rock this, but I'm too inexperienced to know how to pull it all together.

Anyways, I'm open to offers too!


----------



## nohio

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Nice shoes. However, this thread is not the place to post your own (or any one else's) current ebay offerings.


Thanks for the suggestion. I wasn't sure. (It can be a little overwhelming to keep track of the posts in this thread). I have some shirts I'll post here shortly.


----------



## rabidawg

nohio said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I wasn't sure. (It can be a little overwhelming to keep track of the posts in this thread). I have some shirts I'll post here shortly.


Just post it here and disclose that it's your auction. :teacha:


----------



## nohio

These shirts are in excellent used condition with no obvious signs of wear. Shipping is included CONUS.
Take 5 dolars off the second and third shirt if you buy more than one. Measurements upon request.

Polo RL $24
Yarmouth 16.5 - 34
100% Cotton
Blue oxford cloth









PRL - $24
Yarmouth 16.5 - 34/35
100% Cotton
Small navy check









PRL - $24
Yarmouth 16.5 - 35
100% Cotton
Blue stripe









Brooks Brothers - $24
16.5 - 4/5
Traditional fit - Non-iron
100% cotton
Light pink plaid with blue overcheck









Brooks Brothers - $24
16.5 - 4/5
Traditional fit - Non-iron
100% cotton
Light blue herringbone with salmon and red overcheck









Brooks Brothers - $24
16.5 - 4/5
Traditional fit - Non-iron
100% cotton
Light blue and red stripe









Brooks 346 - $19 
16 32/33 
100% Cotton 
Small navy check
*








*


----------



## Jovan

Oh man, you're killing me, nohio! If any of those were 16/35...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Belts--both size 38. (Fits 36 pants)*

_Take both belts for $16, or offer, shipped!_

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

  

a) Orvis dog belt. Solid brass buckle. This has quite a bit of wear, but is good for a few more years! A great belt for the dog lover. *$10*

 

b) Canturbery yacht belt. Solid Brass buckle. In very Good condition. *$10*


----------



## Danny

Brooks Brothers rugby. Lighter weight fabric than regular rugby. Labeled as 'performance knit'. Shoulders 19" Length 29". Marked as L, but fits between a M and L I believe. $24 shipped.


----------



## TheWGP

Danny said:


> Brooks Brothers rugby. Lighter weight fabric than regular rugby. Labeled as 'performance knit'. Shoulders 19" Length 29". Marked as L, but fits between a M and L I believe.


I have this exact shirt (performance knit, tagged XL, fits L-XL) and it's great. This is exactly the kind of thing I'm wearing around the house and casually right now. Someone should really snap this up for fall wear!


----------



## Patrick06790

The opening of a tweed cull is this J Press jacket. It's brownish-green or greenish-brown, depending on the light. I shot these in overcast sunlight and monkeyed with the color to get it as close as I could. If you wanted contrast with trousers you could wear this with stone, olive, any shade of grey, but probably not khaki or British tan, if that helps.

The moths got at it on the left sleeve, as pictured, so it's at a low price.

From the NY-Cambridge-New Haven era. Almost no shoulder to speak of - much less than current Press jackets. Hook vent, partial lining.

I make it a 42 R but check the specs for yourself:

pit to pit 22
sleeves 24 1/2
shoulder just a bit over 18 1/2
length from bottom of collar 31 1/2

It's a delightful jacket to wear, it's just a little small for me these days and I need to clear out some space.

So with the moth bites, which could be fixed without too much trouble or expense, I'm looking for $25 shipped. A good knockaround jacket for somebody.









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0226.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0226.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0228.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0229.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0231.jpg

(last link has the holes)


----------



## Patrick06790

Here is a tweed jacket from my collection that is just a little off for me. It's been gathering dust for a couple of years but I could never bring myself to just donate it. So somebody buy it already.

Brooks Brothers "1818" line, tagged 42R, it measures chest 22.5 x 2 = 45 inches; sleeves 24; shoulder 18 3/4; length from top of collar 32; the single vent is 10 1/2; the lapel at widest point is 3 1/2 inches.

Partially lined, a slightly stronger shoulder than you might expect. The shot of the middle button fastened and the third rolled gives the best idea of the color. The fabric is robust. I wish it fit me better.

$45 shipped CONUS or actual abroad.

Photos here:


----------



## Pugin

*Final drops before ebay! Thanks to buyers!*



> A bunch of good things here. I've priced these to move fast. First come, first served! All prices CONUS.
> 
> *Offers welcome!*
> 
> 1. First up we have a pair of beautiful sz *6.5D* Alden for Leather Soul flex welt snuff suede PTBs. These are in truly excellent shape. Because they're unlined, they would probably fit someone who normally wears a sz 7D in the Barrie last (but your mileage may vary).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is sold!*
> 
> 2. Next up we have a pair of 6.5E (about a size 7 or 7.5D in US sizing) Whiskey Shell Cordovan loafers by Crockett & Jones. These beautiful also have light use and are unlined LHS. Ben Silver sells these for $$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is Sold!*
> 
> 3. Now I have a pair of 7/7.5 Edward Green Dovers in a lovely, textured calf. Light wear. Original soles in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $145 shipped!
> *
> 4. Here is the perfect fall shoe 7D (Barrie last) Alden dirty bucks. These are not ShoeMart seconds or anything of the sort -- I purchased them new at the Alden Shop NYC at the beginning of the summer. Light wear, excellent condition. They will look new with a touch of suede cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $145 shipped!*
> 
> 5. For slightly bigger feet, I have a pair or 8.5C Alden for BB cap toe bluchers in #8 shell cordovan. These were worn a few times at most. I made no effort to polish them, so you'll see light unserious scuffs in the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is Sold!*
> 
> 6. Last and least I have a pair of 7.5D Crockett & Jones loafers in burgundy calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $32 shipped!*


----------



## Patrick06790

Belts: Two from Leather Man and one Canterbury I found at the thrift shop. *CANTERBURY IS SOLD*

The Leather Man belts are both 36s, which means 40 inches of actual belt. I bought them in an optimistic moment. They are almost new.

The Canterbury's been around the block. It's faded and the leather is scratched. It is 41 inches long, which is till not enough for me. Still, if it fits, it's cool to have.

For reference, my waist line fluctuates between 35 and 37, depending on the Ben and Jerries intake and gym attendance. I can just about wear these in the 35 mode, which I don't expect to see again any time soon.

So: Take either one of the Leather Man belts for $25 shipped or both for $40. Canterbury's $15 shipped. All prices CONUS.

Top: leather Man
Middle: Canterbury *SOLD*
Bottom: Leather Man









Leather Man surcingle detail









Leather Man salmon fly detail









Canterbury details *SOLD*


----------



## balla25

*Drops on Items Previously Posted (Coat, Sweaters, Shirts - Get a good deal for Fall right here!)*




























Drops: $85 --> $75 - Pendleton Wool Button Down Jacket (Lined); NWOT
Chest - 23 1/2"; Sleeves - 25 1/4"; Shoulders - 19 1/4"; Length - 34 1/4" (Marked size 42)










Drops: $25 --> $20 shipped - Woolrich (100% Cotton) - Size Large


























$30 --> $25 shipped - 3 Long Sleeve Facconable Shirts (size L). Each shirt is in excellent condition with no rips, tears, or holes.









$25 --> $20 shipped on this great Alan Flusser shirt. The shirt is stunning and is 100% Cotton (appears to be NWOT).


















$30 shipped --> $25 shipped -Jersild (100% virgin wool) sweater.

PM me with an offer on any of these remaining items. Thanks!


----------



## Danny

J Press rugby. Size M, fits slightly 'slim-fit'. Flap pocket  SOLD.


----------



## DFPyne

1. J. Crew Medium Pea Coat
Chest: 21.5" 
Shoulders: 18"
Bottom of Collar to End: 30"
Sleeve:25.5"
[$70 Shipped] 



2. 42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$50 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff 

























3. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford with Unlined Collar - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



4. Gitman Brothers for J. Press 15-32 Tuxedo Shirt
[$25 Shipped]



5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Micro Stripe Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



6. Brooks Brothers 16.5-2 Blue & White Broadcloth Shirt- Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



7. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$25 Shipped]



8. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$25 Shipped]



9. Florsheim Imperial Black Longwing 8.5 D
[$30 Shipped]





10. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons
[$30 Shipped]




11. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$20 Shipped] 


12. Medium BCC Country Club Yellow Polo
[$15 Shipped]



13. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$15 Shipped]


14. Medium Ivy Crew White Polo 
[$15 Shipped]



Sold:
- LL Bean 15.5 Light Blue Chamois Shirt, Made in the USA

Feel free to PM with offers. I will of course give discounts on multiple items.


----------



## dkoernert

PM sent on that Canterbury


----------



## jwooten

Got any measurements for that J. Press rugby?


----------



## teamtc

TweedyDon said:


> I'm afraid not--the dead sheep is simply Brooks' logo.


That being said, how does one distinguish Golden Fleece (particularly online)? Will it be tagged accordingly?


----------



## dkoernert

Every Golden Fleece item I have come across has been tagged Golden Fleece somewhere on the item.


----------



## vwguy

balla25 said:


> $30 shipped --> $25 shipped -Jersild (100% virgin wool) sweater.


How random, Neenah is a small little town 15 mins from where I live, never heard of the mfg though.

Brian


----------



## swb120

*Price drops!*

Up for sale is a great pair of *shell cordovan Florsheim longwing *bluchers, burgundy color. * Size 11.5C*. These are truly gunboats with heavy double soles. The cordovan is in great condition; insoles, original outsoles show wear, but have lots of life left in them. All they need is a good polishing!

Asking $175>$150>$130>*$115 shipped CONUS or Best Offer* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).









   

Up for sale are two pairs of beautiful *Custom Grade Church's Charles wingtips*. These are *like new*, with little wear on the outsole, no wear on the insole. These are stunning in person. These *retail for $725*:

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...&shoeID=3980&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0

*11G is UK size*, so it will correspond to approx. *11 to 11.5E in US size* (G is UK wide). For comparison, and to make sure they'll work for you, here are the *measurements*: 4 5/8" wide (outsole) by 13 1/8" length (outsole).

Asking $350>$325>$300>*$280 per pair shipped OBO* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).









     








    

Two lovely pair of calfskin *Alden wingtip bals *which belong in every businessman's rotation. *Hampton last.* *Size 11E*. Black and brown [brown is SOLD]. Like new, inside & out. *Retail for $444 *on shoemart. Both shoes have some scuffing on the right toe, as seen in the photos.

Asking $200>$150>*$130 shipped CONUS per pair* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).

Black:


----------



## balla25

Brian, 

I'd say that is some odds! Anyway, I'm not to familiar with the mfg either but I can vouch for the quality of their product. The sweater is extremly nice and oof good quality with plenty life left which is why I picked it up. If it fit me it would have definitely been a keeper. 

James


----------



## jfkemd

JM Weston shoes
approximately 9D
$45 shipped CONUS
see pictures for details


----------



## Jovan

teamtc said:


> That being said, how does one distinguish Golden Fleece (particularly online)? Will it be tagged accordingly?


Yes, it will.


----------



## CMDC

vwguy said:


> How random, Neenah is a small little town 15 mins from where I live, never heard of the mfg though.
> 
> Brian


My thoughts exactly. I grew up near where VW lives. I'm tempted to buy it just for the provenance.


----------



## AlanC

*Paul Stuart* Harrington jacket
Made in England
Size: M (P2P: 24")
Wool-Silk-Linen Blend

Asking $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## balla25

CMDC said:


> My thoughts exactly. I grew up near where VW lives. I'm tempted to buy it just for the provenance.


I'd give you all a good deal for nostalgic purposes of course (hah)!


----------



## straw sandals

*Shoe trees - valuable collectible or just a nifty personal treasure?*

Hi all,I found a pair of shoe trees from Woodlore new in their box. Interestingly, they both have a brass plaque from Barrie Booters. Should I just put these in my old pair of Barrie shoes and be content, or does their NOS-ness make them a valuable commodity for eBay/Exchange?Thoughts?


----------



## closerlook

what size?


----------



## CMDC

A few nice offerings tonight.

First, New With Tags Filson Mackinaw Wool Zip in Jacket Liner. Forest Green.
Wear alone or as an inner layer.

Made in USA

Size L

$105 conus

Get all the details here:



















Second, Brooks Brothers Rain Coat
Immaculate condition. Wool liner included.
42R

Pit to Pit: 23
Sleeve: 34
Length BoC: 45

$65 conus














































Florsheim Imperial black calf longwings
Made in USA
Size 11D

Minimal wear to heels and soles. No scuffing to uppers. Excellent condition.

$45 conus


----------



## Danny

Harris Tweed sportcoat from Kennedy's. Seem quite vintage, though I am not sure [see label]. I think I got this from this thread last year, but it doesn't fit me quite well enough. It does have a slight creasing under the left shoulder [above the pocket] that you might be able to see in the photo...I am sure this can be pressed out, but I did not do so. Shoulders 18", length 29.5", sleeve 24.5", chest 21.5". The jacket is quarter lined, basically just lined around the armholes and down the inside front. $40 shipped.


----------



## straw sandals

They're size "L", and the chart on the box states that they fit a number of shoe sizes up to around 11D.



closerlook said:


> what size?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*3/2 sack suit
*I picked this up a while ago, but it's just too big for me. 
It's a 3/2 sack, center vent etc etc, in a medium weight gray flannel.
The material has a slight blue tint to the gray, though as blue as my picture shows, I'm afraid that's the flashbulb affecting the camera's white balance.
Made in America for a local (defunct) men's store, I know their house suits were Southwick, and this one has a Southwick looking label, but I can't be certain.

I'm estimating it's a 40 R
20 7/8" -21" across the chest, 18" straight across the shoulders from the back, 25 1/2" sleeves, 30 7/8 bottom of collar to hem down the back.
Pants are 18" across the waist when laid flat, and have a 31", uncuffed inseam with 2+" to let out or make cuffs with.

asking $35 shipped or offer

*Ties, $8 shipped each

*Robert Talbot, Royal Irish Regiment

big:

Vintage Brooks Brothers

big:

I've decided to abandon all my Viyella and wool/cotton shirts, I don't find them all that comfortable so I never wear them.
This is the first and there should be more to come.

Brooks Borthers "Brooks Flannel"
80/20 cotton/wool blend
size 15.5 LS (will double check but fit's my 34" arms)

asking $20 shipped or offer


----------



## bwong337

I guess I was way off on the price!

Lowered to *$75 shipped*



bwong337 said:


> I finally got around to measuring and taking pics of the brooks checks coat:
> Measurements were a little off the first time. Here's the actual measurements, measured andy style.
> 
> Material: Wool/Silk blend
> Tagged size: 38S, but fits more like a 40S
> shoulders: 18 inches
> p2p: 21 inches
> boc to bottom: 28.75 (short!)
> sleeve: 23 inches (short!)
> 
> I was thinking I'll start at *$75 shipped.*
> Here's the coat in full view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed pocket shot. Notice the pattern matching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that Lapel roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBGF Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Spring/Summer 06. Size 38S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only blemish I could find:


----------



## Yuca

32rollandrock said:


> An 8.5D Longwing Sale
> 
> Both of these pairs are in marvelous condition. I would prefer to sell them together, so feel free to make a two-fer offer. Trees not included.
> 
> First up, a pair of Florsheim Imperials with v-cleat. Impeccable uppers and still plenty of wear to go on these soles. The right heel shows an abrasion (pictured) which can be easily concealed with some shoe black stuff--I don't know what they call it, but your cobbler does and will do it for free as part of a standard-issue shine. $30 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a no-name made-in-USA brown longwings with super-thick soles. Although the inner labels have worn to illegibility, I believe these are likely made by Florsheim or Hanover. $30 CONUS


Mr R & R,

I have pmd you twice re. the above, I'm not trying to stalk you but as I've had no reply I don't know if you have received my messages.


----------



## jwlester

bwong337 said:


> I guess I was way off on the price!
> 
> Lowered to *$75 shipped*


I probably came across a little strong. I don't know that you're price is crazy in general, just for this thread. Most things in this thread are screaming deals on more "vintage" items. I think the suggestion of ebay is one that I would take. **** luck. It is a nice jacket.


----------



## ballmouse

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Ties, $8 shipped each
> 
> *Robert Talbot, Royal Irish Regiment
> 
> big:
> 
> Vintage Brooks Brothers
> 
> big:


Any chance you have the widths of these ties?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Offering 1 pair of AE Kenwood unlined penny loafers in light brown colour, size 10E. These are brand new and never worn. The uppers are unlined, amazingly soft, and the colour is almost identical to AE's chili colour. Asking USD$100 to my PayPal, shipping included in price.
> 
> Please message me with interest.
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/kenwood1.jpg/https://img853.imageshack.us/i/kenwood2.jpg/https://img845.imageshack.us/i/kenwood3.jpg/


I just realized I still have these stashed away in my closet. I had one member interested, but we put it on hold due to the Canada Post strike, and now I have no idea who he was. So... let's re-price these at USD$75 shipped. These are brand new, never worn, first quality. Someone send me a pm, please.


----------



## Pentheos

I haven't bought anything from this thread in what seems ages, so I would like you gentlemen to go forth and find things for me. This includes Bills Khakis in 40" x 33" (M1Ps are my favorite, no M3s), shoes in 12EEE or, better, 13E-EE, belts, Barbours in 48-50 or XXL, maybe a Seiko 5. I'll even pay you. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Someone needs to jump on these. BNIB first-quality AE for south of $100? Wow.



Doctor Damage said:


> I just realized I still have these stashed away in my closet. I had one member interested, but we put it on hold due to the Canada Post strike, and now I have no idea who he was. So... let's re-price these at USD$75 shipped. These are brand new, never worn, first quality. Someone send me a pm, please.


----------



## CMDC

^Yes. That's a steal. If they were 10.5D they'd be gone by now.


----------



## teamtc

Likewise if they were 10.5 E.


----------



## canuckstyle

Price drop $45.00 shipped



canuckstyle said:


> This sportcoat isnt doing me any good. So its here for the Trad gentleman of stature.
> 
> This Brooks Brothers sack sportcoat is made in the USA of Imported fabric. It is brown in colour and has a herringbone pattern. The 3/2roll, single vent and two button cuffs are all combined with the undarted sack construction to give it all the trad details it needs.
> 
> The condition of the fabric is excellent, no holes, stains or other flaws. The half lining is also excellent, but does have an inkstain in the pocket area which is faint and does not show when worn.
> 
> Asking just $55.00> 45.00 shipped to Conus or Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Marked size 48Long
> P2P 25in
> BOC 32.5in
> Sleeve 26in
> Shoulder 20in


----------



## oldominion

PRICE DROP on the Woolrich Woolen Mills topcoat with fuzzy collar. Classic, dark tweed, 3/4 lined. No damage to speak of. Could use a cleaning to get it into super-wearable shape, otherwise flawless. $30 shipped.


----------



## jimskelton1

Maybe someone could use a fall coat or GTH fall shirt. Offers are welcome as are trades.

Burberrys Fall Shirt * $40 CONUS*
Pit 25"
Shoulder 24"
Sleeves 21"
BOC 32"






















Next, a gorgeous London Fog check lined overcoat *$50CONUS* . The coat is in excellent condition, no holes, stains or tears.

Pit 24"
Shoulder 19"
Sleeves 26"
BOC 42"


































Next a beautiful PRL wool Baseball Jacket, no pilling, stains or holes. The banded hems are in perfect condition as is the zipper. *$55 CONUS*.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Someone made a shirt out of my mother's Thanksgiving tablecloth!


----------



## CMDC

That would make good camouflage for the fall colors.


----------



## Danny

Good offers welcome.

J Press cabled Shaggy Dog, size M. Worn only a handful of times. $95 shipped.

BB "346" Suit, circa 60s? Anyone know that label, the old '346'? The cut seems vintage. Jacket fits like a 39 or 40R. Half lined. Chest 21", Sleeve 25", Shoulder 17.5" Length from top of collar 32". Trousers 32" and 29.5" inseam. 1.75" cuffs. Plain front. $55 shipped.

Harris Tweed sportcoat from Kennedy's. Seem quite vintage, though I am not sure [see label]. I think I got this from this thread last year, but it doesn't fit me quite well enough. It does have a slight creasing under the left shoulder [above the pocket] that you might be able to see in the photo...I am sure this can be pressed out, but I did not do so. Shoulders 18", length 29.5", sleeve 24.5", chest 21.5". The jacket is quarter lined, basically just lined around the armholes and down the inside front. $40 shipped.

Brooks Brothers rugby. Lighter weight fabric than regular rugby. Labeled as 'performance knit'. Shoulders 19" Length 29". Marked as L, but fits between a M and L I believe. $24 shipped.


----------



## Taken Aback

teamtc said:


> Likewise if they were 10.5 E.


Good _God_, yes.


----------



## jimskelton1

*SOUTHWICK 3/2 JACKET

*

Beautiful Lovat and Blue windowpane newer Southwick Jacket. Marked a 44R, but see measurements. Fully lined, single vent. In excellent condition, seems unworn. Chest 22 1/2", Sleeve 23" w/2" under, Shoulder 20" Length from bottom of collar 31". Because of the quality and condition* $75 CONUS, or offer.

*









































*TROUSERS*

*All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*

*1) Orvis surfwashed pure cotton twill chino's in Vineyard Red.
*
























NWOT, In excellent condition. Flat front. Marked 46, but please see measurements.

Waist: 22 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2, plus 1" under.

*Asking **$25 CONUS**, or offer.*

*2) NWT Brooks Brothers 346 dark navy cords.*

















Pleated front, cuffed. Marked 36/32 But please see measurements

Waist: 18 1/8
Inseam: 30 + 1 1/2 cuff + 1 under.

*Asking **$22 CONUS**, or offer.*


----------



## bookster1uk

*Bookster Bargains on eBay - Norfolk Jackets 44*

Even if I say so myself these are exceptional, hope this is the right place to post this note?

290620185055

290620191423

290620273391


----------



## MicTester

bookster1uk said:


> Even if I say so myself these are exceptional, hope this is the right place to post this note?
> 
> 290620185055
> 
> 290620191423
> 
> 290620273391


It would go in the ebay forum here:


----------



## ArtVandalay

A couple items I will posting pictures/measurements of sometime this weekend:

--Brooks Must-Iron, Extra Slim Fit, 15.5x36 blue OCBD. Worn and washed only once. My body type cannot handle this shirt.


--Ralph Lauren University Club navy blazer. 42L. Made in USA. 2b/darted.

Asking $35 shipped CONUS for each item or $55 if you take both. 

I will also be posting a mess of old ties, some of which have been posted here before, some which haven't. They will be a few bucks a piece.

PM me with pre-interest.


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


> ^Yes. That's a steal. If they were 10.5D they'd be gone by now.


Heck, if they were a 10D I'd have taken them!

Brian


----------



## Pugin

*New addition! Offers welcome!*

1. C&J for Brooks Brothers suede loafers, sz 7.5D. Never worn, NIB with dust bags.














*Asking just $150 shipped!*

3. Now I have a pair of 7/7.5 Edward Green Dovers in a lovely, textured calf. Light wear. Original soles in excellent condition.




*Price is $145 shipped!
*
4. Here is the perfect fall shoe 7D (Barrie last) Alden dirty bucks. These are not ShoeMart seconds or anything of the sort -- I purchased them new at the Alden Shop NYC at the beginning of the summer. Light wear, excellent condition. They will look new with a touch of suede cleaner.





*Price is $145 shipped!*

6. Last and least I have a pair of 7.5D Crockett & Jones loafers in burgundy calf.




*Price is $35 shipped!*


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Brooks Brothers Makers ties. The first two are NWT. The third is NWOT. The fourth and fifth are in excellent condition. The fifth is stamped irregular. The bow tie is NWOT.

Prices -

1. $25
2. $30 (tag says $95)
3. $25
4. $20
5. $15
6. $25

All prices include shipping.



















Vineyard Vines Fleece Vest - Navy - Medium -$50, shipped


















JCrew Charcoal Dress Pants - Flat Front - 1.5 Cuff - 35x32 - 100% Wool - $30, shipped










Allen Edmond Grayson - Black - 9D - $55, shipped


















Brooks Brothers 1818 Camel Hair Sport Coat - NWOT - Tagged 38R - $150, shipped










Brooks Brothers 346 Navy Blazer - Tagged 38R - $75, shipped










JCrew Khakis - Flat Front - No Cuff - 33x32 - $20, shipped










Will consider offers on multiple items.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Kenwood penny loafers are now spoken for. My thanks to the member who bought them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one Brooks Brothers 100% cotton non-iron button down shirt in a dark blue field with horizontal white stripes (the photo of the collar shows the colours best). Purchased as NOS and never worn (washed & pressed only once). Size is "medium" but measurements are 16.25" neck, 35" sleeve, and 23.5" chest (laying flat). Price is USD$40 shipped.





I've had this shirt listed on SF for a few weeks now but surprisingly no one has expressed interest. The quality is full BB quality. Someone who is a slim fit and who wants something more edgy than the usual buttondown would I think find this shirt to be an interesting addition to their wardrobe.

- DD


----------



## CMDC

Things are starting to pile up in the stockroom so these may be the last offerings for a while. Please check my site below. Everything posted is available. I'm open to reasonable offers.

LLBean Made in Ireland Fisherman's Sweater
Slate blue color

Size L

Excellent condition--no pulls. Cuffs are tight

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 30
Sleeve: 34

$38 conus



















Filson Double Mackinaw Cap. Want to look like Holden Caulfield? Here's your chance.

Size S. Filson's site lists this as between 6 3/4 and 6 7/8

Made in USA

Excellent condition. Appears virtually unworn. Fur is spotless as is inner lining

$35 conus




























More Filson. Tincloth hunting vest w/blaze orange. Game pocket in the back to stash your dinner.

In the Medium range. 20" pit to pit; 25" length.

Very good condition. A little wear to the tincloth but no holes. Tons of life left.

$40 conus





































Finally, two ties.

LE black silk knit. Made in Italy. 3" width. $10 conus
Chipp I.R.S. 3 1/4" width. $12 conus


----------



## a4audi08

BB Shirts. $17 ea CONUS. Please mention 10/15 shirts in subject line of PM. Thanks

A. BB traditional fit, 16.5X35









B. BB traditional fit, 16.5X35









C. BB Traditional fit, 16.5X35 









D. 16X34 slim fit









E. 15.5X35









F. 16.5X32/33









G. BB Country Club, 15X32/33









H. 16.5X34/35









I. 15.5X32/33


----------



## tonylumpkin

These first four items are being listed in the SalesForum, but are referenced here for those who might be interested.

Brooks Brothers "As New" 1818 Madison jackets in size 42 R and coordinating Brooks Brothers Country Club trousers in size 38. More details in the Sales Forum.

  

"As New" Hush Puppies dirty bucks. These are made in the USA, which I don't think has happened with Hush Puppies for more than a few years. They have brick red soles and don't appear to have been worn outside. The size is 10 M and I'm asking $35 east of the Mississippi, $37.50 to the west.









   

Narrow (approx. 1"), USA made Coach belt. The color is British Tan and the size is 40. Probably worn a couple times, but shows no buckle memory on the leather. *GONE*









*SOME PRICE CUTS...
*
Brooks Brothers single breasted trench coat with removable wool liner. This is in very nice condition and features everything you'd hope for in a single breasted trench, right down to the grenade loops. The size is 42 L. Asking *$85 >>$75* shipped east of the Mississippi, *$87.50 >>$77.50* to the west.[/B]









   

*Florsheim tan V-cleat longwings in hard to find size 11 B. These have the original double soles and v-cleat heels. They are in very good condition with lots of life left all around. Asking $50 >>$45 shipped east of the Mississippi, $52.50 >>$47.50 to the west.*


----------



## Bernie Zack

Seeing that beautiful size 42 trenchcoat made me remember that I am in the market for one in my size. Looking for:

Trench coat
46 Regular (maybe a 48)
length past the knee, double breasted preferrable (Like Bogie wore!)
khaki or gray

Thanks all!


----------



## brozek

Howdy - two beautiful fall flannels here that are just a little too large for me. They fit almost exactly the same (as you can see from the measurements), so I'd love to sell them together if possible. I'm asking $25 each (including shipping), or $45 for the pair. Thanks!

Vintage LL Bean, 100% cotton, Made in US, tagged L, 23" chest, 31" length, 18" shoulders, 24" sleeve (from shoulder seam)

***SOLD - thanks!*** Viyella, 80/20 cotton/wool, Made in US, tagged M, 23" chest, 31" length, 18.25" shoulders, 24" sleeve (from shoulder seam)


----------



## balla25

The Pendleton Wool Button Down Coat has been sold. Thanks!


----------



## balla25

*Hart Schaffner & Marx Sport Coat (Pure Virgin Wool - Nice!)*














































Extremely nice Hart Schaffner & Marx Sport Coat (Pure Virgin Wool). It is a beautiful light brown color, with blue and brown window panes, 2-button closure, and a single rear vent. The coat does not have any visible flaws. The coat's measurements are as follows: 18" Shoulders | 21" Pit to Pit | 23" Sleeves | 31" BOC. Asking $50 shipped in CONUS. As usual all offers are welcomed!


----------



## balla25

*Camel Time: Three 100% Camel Hair Sport Coats*

Three Nice 100% Camel Hair Sport Coats. The coats are in great condition with no visible problems. Each coat is only $45 shipped!





































Barrister (100% Pure Camel Hair) - Beige Color - Measurements: 18" Shoulders | 20.5" Pit to Pit | 24.5" Sleeves | 31.5" BOC.





































Hunt Valley (100% Pure Camel Hair) - Black Color - Measurements: 21" Shoulders | 24.5" Pit to Pit | 26" Sleeves | 32" BOC.














































Jos. A. Bank (100% Pure Camel Hair) - Marked 43R - Beige Color - Measurements: 19" Shoulders | 23" Pit to Pit | 24" Sleeves | 30.5" BOC.

PM me with any interest and as usual all offers are welcomed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! OFFERS WELCOME!*

I have some seriously nice heritage items for the hunting, sporting, outdoor trad today, including some deadstock Woolrich buffalo plaid hunting pants, a Ted Williams for Sears, Roebuck & Co Blaze Orange hunting jacket, and a Schott rancher vest (claimed), that's basically free.

*OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*​








*1) MADE IN THE USA Ted Williams for Sears, Roebuuck & Co. Blaze Orange Hunting Jacket*

This is all _kinds_ of awesome.

Sears introduced its Ted Williams line of outdoor apparel and sporting goods in 1961, presumably because as well as playing baseball Mr. Williams liked to hunt. Or maybe he was just so All-American that in the public view of him he _had_ to like to hunt, whether he actually did or not. I'm not sure of the date of this coat, but judging from the label this is one of the earlier and more successful products in this line--which places it firmly in the time of Take Ivy and the Golden Age of trad.

Hunting Blaze Orange--just in case you missed that!--this coat is terrific--warm and lightweight, as you'd want in the field. It features a quilted lining, and all sorts of extras, which make it utterly awesome. (If the sleeves were longer, there's no way this would be here!) It has two front pockets, and two handwarmer pockets lined in duck. The collar is knit, and in terrific condition, with no pilling or pulling out of shape at all. The sleeves have knit storm cuffs which are in the same terrific condition. It has quilted shooting patches on both shoulders, and throat latches on both sides, so you can affix them easily whether you are right or left handed. This also has a removable hood, which buttons to the jacket with large buttons that could be easily operated in the cold; the hood itself is zippered in the center. It also closes with a drawstring. The coat also--of course!--has a full-length Game Pocket in the back, which has easily cleanable material lining it. The jacket has a shoulder cape, at the bottom of which are studs to attach your hunting licence packet to.

This really is a great jacket, which just shouts Classic American Hunting Gear!

Naturally, it was Made in the USA.

This coat is in overall Very, very Good condition. It has no damage at all to the knit collar and cuffs, which is very good news indeed. It does have the usual scufffs and marks that a working coat will acquire over four decades, but these are pretty minor, and I suspect most will be removed with dry cleaning. The handwarmer pockest are perfectly functional, but both have interior holes; these could be repaired or ignored. All zippers move neatly and smoothly, and all buttons are in place.

This is an awesome coat!

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*It's tagged a 42, but this is a 1960's 42, and so this would work well for a modern 40, also--possibly a 38 depending on how much you layer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length (BOC): 31

















          

*2) DEADSTOCK Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Hunting Pants*

Like the coat above, this are all kinds of awesome--and if they fit me in the waist they wouldn't be here. I need to eat more...

Unlike the Woolrich pants that occasionally surface on eBay, these are deadstock, and so unworn. They're thus in absolutely excellent condition. I believe that they were Made in Pennsylvania, USA--unlike many of Woolrich's products now, which are outsourced and come from the country Imported. So, yes, these have all the heritage you'd want! And they're fantastic. Lovely and warm in the classic Woolrich Buffalo red and black Plaid, these are flat front, and feature a watch pocket. The knit cuffs at the ankles are in terrific condition, firm and springy as the day they left the workshop they were made in. Plus, unlike many Woolrich pants, these are serious about being used in the field. They have double reinforced knees, and a very generous reinforced seat--these won't wear through in a hurry no matter how long you kneel in them for, or how long you sit in a hide, or in mud, waiting for deer or duck....

Since these are deadstock, you really won't be seeing another pair like this again soon, so if they're your size, grab 'em!

*Asking $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Waist, laid flat: 19 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 woolen pants, plus 3 3/4 knit cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!*

I have a slew of tradly Fall items to pass on today for 32rollandrock! *As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, and all prices include shipping in CONUS.* International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*SWEATERS*

*1) WOMEN'S Sz L Avoca Arran vest.*

You know how it goes--you spend just as much time working out how to justify to her another Harris tweed jacket, or your fifth Shaggy Dog sweater as you do browsing here for tradly bargains, or else you've now started having things shipped to your office, to avoid inquiries. I have the solution! Buy this, and have it shipped home. Then, when she tells you "there's ANOTHER parcel for you", you can smile, nad hand it over, saying "Actually, this one's for you..."

This sweater is Made in ireland, and is in excellent condition, with wooden buttons. It's tagged a size L, and the chest measures 23", with the sleeves c. 31.5".

*Asking $20 > 18, or offer.*

 

*2) Westway & Westway lambswool vest. *

Made in Scotland, this is in excellent condition except that the interior label is coming loose at the edges. The chest measures 21".

*Asking $18 > 16, or offer.*

 

*3) Lord Jeff cable knit sweater. Sz L.*

This is lovely! beautiful and thick, the colour is a lovely rich tobacco--shown best in the label close-up. The back is different from the front, as shown. In excellent condition, and made in the USA. Cheat measures 21", sleeve c. 34 1/2".

*Asking $25 > 22, or offer.*

  

*4) John Tulloch shetland sweater.*

SOLD

*5) Mark Shale Scottish vest.*

SOLD

*6) Pendleton LOBO zipped sweater.*

SOLD

*7) Aran sweater. Size S. *

Made in Ireland, this is in excellent condition. Chest measures 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31".

*Asking $25 > 22, or offer*

 

*SHIRTS*​

*1) Pendleton Country Traditionals.*

In Vyella-type fabric of 80/20 cotton/wool. This does have some marks on the sleeve, as shown,a nd so is in Good/very Good condition. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve c. 33.

*Asking $14 > 12, or offer.*

  

*2) Sz M OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt*

SOLD

*HATS​*

*1) Harris Tweed Hat from LL Bean*

SOLD

*TROUSERS​*
*All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*

*1) Orvis charcoal wool.*

SOLD

*2) Woolrich charcoal wool. *

SOLD

*3) Polo Linen/cotton.*

47/53 linen/cotton. Pleated front. In excellent condition.

 

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/4 + 1 1/2 cuff + 1/2 under.
*
Asking $25 > 20, or offer. *

*4) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers.*

Lovely soft cotton, from fabric woven in Italy. Lovely rich dark brown tobacco colour. Flat front. Perfect for Fal! These do have a couple of marks on them; one one the waist band which will be mainly hidden by your belt, and a couple near the hem, as shown. These might or might not come out with laundering/dry cleaning.

Waist 16 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1)

*Asking $15 > 12, or offer.*

   

*5) Polo cords.*

Beautiful trousers! A lovely rich milk chocolate brown that my pictures don't convey at all. Pleated front, side waist adjusters. In excellent condition.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+2)

*Asking $20 > 18, or offer. *

 

*6) Brooks Brothers GTH trousers!*

Terrific, and classically GTH! However, they do have a cigarette burn in the front, as shown. Hence, these are *FREE--just send me $12 to cover shipping!*

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2)

  

*7) Oxxford for Maus and Hoffman trousers.*

These are absolutely fantastic. Cut from a beautifully soft cloth that I suspect is either wool and alpaca or (more likely) wool and cashmere (or even, possibly, all cashmere) these beautiful trousers feature pick stitching on the pockets and on the fly. I belieev that the buttonholes are hand-sewn. They're also slightly pleated in the front, and have a watch pocket. They do have a couple of minor marks in the front around the knees, as shown, which might or might not come out. Given these, these trousers are very fairly *priced at $45 > 35, or offer*.

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2)

       

*8) J. Press charcoal wool trousers.*

SOLD

*TWEED JACKETS!​*

*1) Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*

This is terrific--Harris Tweed as it should be! Seriously thick, heavym and warm, this beautiful older tweed features metal-shanked football buttons, classic UK one-button cuff, and slanted hacking pockets. The tweed itself is also wonderful--a beautiful brown herringbone with complementary brown and russetapple stripes running vertically through it, in classic Harris fashion. This tweed is fully lined and features twin vents. It's also half-canvassed. It does have a tiny pinprick hole in the left sleeve that's easily repaired, and shown here. Because of this this is only in Very Good condition, hence

*asking just $35 > 28, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.5L (!)*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32










   

*2) Hickey Freeman bespoke cord jacket*

This is beautiful--and if you only have one cord jacket for the Fall, this should be it! (Unless you'd like a 1946 3/2 sack cord jacket, that I'll be listing later today!  ) Made by Hickey Freeman, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and has a center vent. It's also half-canvassed and in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45 > 40, or offer.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30










   

*3) Redwood and Ross Harris Tweed*

SOLD

*4) Harris Tweed with emblematic lining, featuring ducks!*

SOLD

*5) Lanham Clothes charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack*

This is a terrific trad. jacket! Cut from lovely charcoal herringbone tweed (coloour is shown best in the close up), this is half-lined and half-canvassed. This has the classic two-button cuffs and a center vent. It has a lovely lapel roll, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $45 > 38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










   

*6) Dunn & Co herringbone with elbow patches*

This is a lovely British tweed! Fully lined and half-canvassed this jacket has elbow patches and twin vents. The tweed is a lovely, classic herringbone, BUT it also has subtle horizonal striping, which gives it a very subtle glen plaid effect. This was Made in Britain. There are a couple of minor marks bythe cuff of one sleeve, as shown, although these do blend into the tweed. However, because of these this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*asking just $32 > 26, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42S*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28 5/8










     

*7) Britches of Georgetown autumnal glen plaid
*
CLAIMED


----------



## TweedyDon

*Down Jacket by Schott, just $29!*

Made by the legendary Schott, one of the few classic USA clothing manufacturers to still be USA-based AND family owned, this terrific Down jacket has all of the quality hallmarks you'd expect from Schott. This features a quilted lining filled with goose down, making it both incredibly warm and exceptionally light. It also has a Talon zipper which moves fluidly, Schot buttons, and lovely military-inspired lines. This jacket does have some minor pilling on the cuffs and waistband, but nothing to worry about, the zipper pull has a minor break (which does not affect its function at all), and there are the starts of very small tears at the corner of each hand-warmer pocket. Given these minor cosmetic flaws, this jacket is in Very Good condition.

Asking just* $29 , or lower offer*. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a L, but fits as a medium. Given how it fits on me (too short in the sleeves, alas!) who's a slim 40/genuine 39, I'd say that this would work best for a 38 or 40R.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (fits shorter--probably best for a 34" sleeve)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 23


----------



## AncientMadder

What a great jacket, TweedyDon! And an excellent price. I wish it fit me.


----------



## Taken Aback

Call me a masochist, but I like to know what I miss. I always prefer when members update their listings with a change of status _alone_, versus removing the pictures/size/details. At the very least, leaving those details might apprise me of some item I've never seen before, and help me find it in the future.

Unless there's a standing rule that posts be cleaned up in that manner, or, of course, a member wants to save bandwidth on self-hosted images, is it not better to leave such details?


----------



## CMDC

Taken Aback, your wish is my command.

Filson vest and LE knit tie sold. Chipp tie sold PP.



CMDC said:


> Things are starting to pile up in the stockroom so these may be the last offerings for a while. Please check my site below. Everything posted is available. I'm open to reasonable offers.
> 
> LLBean Made in Ireland Fisherman's Sweater
> Slate blue color
> 
> Size L
> 
> Excellent condition--no pulls. Cuffs are tight
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filson Double Mackinaw Cap. Want to look like Holden Caulfield? Here's your chance.
> 
> Size S. Filson's site lists this as between 6 3/4 and 6 7/8
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Excellent condition. Appears virtually unworn. Fur is spotless as is inner lining
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Filson. Tincloth hunting vest w/blaze orange. Game pocket in the back to stash your dinner.
> 
> In the Medium range. 20" pit to pit; 25" length.
> 
> Very good condition. A little wear to the tincloth but no holes. Tons of life left.
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, two ties.
> 
> LE black silk knit. Made in Italy. 3" width. $10 conus
> Chipp I.R.S. 3 1/4" width. $12 conus


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brother narrow wale khaki corduroy pants. Excellent condition; no issues.

Flat front, no cuff

38 x 32

$24 conus


----------



## CMDC

Does your wife/girlfriend/significant other complain that you always wear those stuffy, boring oxford shirts? Does she want you to add a little color and flair to your wardrobe? You do love her, don't you? Well if you do, here are a few things that might make her happy and have a bit of that British panache. Don't be so selfish.

All shirts are in excellent/like new condition.

Thomas Pink button down sport shirt
Royal blue and lavender houndstooth

Size L

Made in Ireland

$22 conus



















TM Lewin multicolor French cuff dress shirt

17 x 34.5

$22 conus



















Harvie and Hudson Blue w/white and pink stripe French cuff dress shirt

17 x 34

Made in England

$26


----------



## TweedyDon

No problem! The original post with all details is here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?57921-AAAC-Informal-Trad-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1244637#post1244637
I usually remove pictures and details from updated posts just to make it easier to discern what's still available; it also, I think, helps members with slower connections to have fewer pictures loading. And, of course, I always make sure that the information is still available in original post. 


Taken Aback said:


> Call me a masochist, but I like to know what I miss. I always prefer when members update their listings with a change of status _alone_, versus removing the pictures/size/details. At the very least, leaving those details might apprise me of some item I've never seen before, and help me find it in the future.
> 
> Unless there's a standing rule that posts be cleaned up in that manner, or, of course, a member wants to save bandwidth on self-hosted images, is it not better to leave such details?


----------



## Taken Aback

Of course, I, and many others, appreciate that. I should clarify that I don't mean to single anyone out. I'm just putting forth a general idea. 

I believe there have been instances when a member chose to edit an original post after a sale in an attempt to avoid confusion and repeated inquiries. Perhaps changing inline images to links, versus removing them entirely, would be better in those cases.


----------



## a4audi08

Real nice Orvis coat. Dark green shell with a patterned inner lining. Will take $50 shipped CONUS priority mail.

Length: from bottom of collar: 32"
sleeves: 24.25"
chest: 23" across pit
shoulders: 18.5"


----------



## Danny

Sweaters, etc...





Lacoste kelly green v neck sweater. I am guessing some kind of lambswool blend. Shoulders 20", Length 23". $19 shipped.





Levi's denim shirt. Shoulders 19" Sleeve 23.5" $15 shipped.





LL Bean MADE IN IRELAND loden green lambswool sweater vest. Size S. Shoulders 15.5" Length 23". A couple holes. NOt sure if anyone wants to take this and get them repaired or live with them, it's a nice piece otherwise. $12 shipped.





Christopher Hayes MADE IN IRELAND argyle shetland wool sweater. Size L. Shoulders 19" Length 26.5" $22 shipped.







LL Bean boiled wool clogs. Size 42 EURO. These are essentially Birkenstock soles with wool uppers. I think they need to be resoled, but other than that they are really great. Nice for autumn. I don't think I am up for resoling them though so if anyone wants to take it on, $15 shipped. I'd even be up for arranging it so that I can ship them to Nushoe or Resole America...one of the places that resoles these quickly and they can just return them to you.


----------



## Patrick06790

16.5 x 32 shirts. $25 each; two for $45; three for $62; the whole shebang for $58. All shipped CONUS. Inquire for overseas.

All shirts are in excellent condition. The yellow one is a medium yellow, not too vivid but not washed out either.

1. Blue uni stripe, made in USA


















2. Yellow solid, still wrapped from cleaners


















3. Non-iron navy bold stripe


















4. Blue thin stripe


----------



## Patrick06790

LL bean rustic penny loafers, 9M, from a couple years back. They didn't fit me then and they don't now. Worn at most three times, to confirm that they don't fit. I should have sent them back right away but I didn't and whatever. For reference, I am a 9D in most Allen Edmonds shoes - most shoes period - and these give me problems in the heel (too wide so my hell slips out).

On looking at the Bean site I see these ain't there anymore. So that makes them an incredibly rare collector's item and something you drainpipe jean wearing hipsters should be willing to fork out oh, say, $8000 for, right?

Naah. Take 'em off my hands for a nice steady $45 shipped CONUS. Go nicely with your BB shirts (above).


----------



## Patrick06790

And while we're at it, I have a pair of light brown calfskin AR Randolphs in 9D and Berkleys, a medium brown plain toe blucher, in 10C. Good used condition. Take either for $35 shipped.

See pix here:

And here:


----------



## vwguy

Patrick06790 said:


> LL bean rustic penny loafers, 9M, from a couple years back. They didn't fit me then and they don't now. Worn at most three times, to confirm that they don't fit. I should have sent them back right away but I didn't and whatever. For reference, I am a 9D in most Allen Edmonds shoes - most shoes period - and these give me problems in the heel (too wide so my hell slips out).
> 
> On looking at the Bean site I see these ain't there anymore. So that makes them an incredibly rare collector's item and something you drainpipe jean wearing hipsters should be willing to fork out oh, say, $8000 for, right?
> 
> Naah. Take 'em off my hands for a nice steady $45 shipped CONUS. Go nicely with your BB shirts (above).


These are great shoes, I wish I would have purchased a second pair when they were still available.

Brian


----------



## Steve Smith

*Shipping*: Prices include US shipping. For international shipping I charge less than actual cost.

*Measurement/Sizes*: In an item description "Tagged 40R" means that the item has been marked as a 40R by Brooks Brothers. "40R" means that is my estimation of the size. Some of these items may have already had some alterations done or may be custom tailored. For those reasons, you should know your measurements and use those to determine whether a jacket will fit.

Items are first quality unless otherwise noted, but labels are marked to prevent return to BB. All items are new

*10-16-11. I added 8 items today, mostly Fitz and Golden Fleece. If you don't see what you want, keep checking during the week. I have about more to add.
*

*NEW* 1818 Madison Navy Pinstripe Saxxon Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 36R. P2P 20.5, Sh 18, Sl 24. L 30. Pleated cuffed pants are W30 let out to W32, L 30.75 with 3+ inches available to be let out in length. $295.
https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Suits/?action=view&current=z4561.jpg

*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Black Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged 36R. P2P 19, Sh 17, Sl 24, L 29.5. Flat front pants are W 30, L 29 with 2.5 inches hemmed under. $295.


Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3 Roll 2 Dark Olive Wool Suit. Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *36R.* P2P 19.75. Sh 17.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.25. Pleated Pants W30, L unfinished. $250.


Brooks Brothers 346 Dk Olive Jacket. 3 Button, Single Vent. Made in Jordan. 97% Wool, 3% Lycra. Tagged *36R*. P2P 19.75, Sh 17.75, Sl 24, L 31. $65.


Brooks Brothers 346 Dk Olive Jacket. 2 Button, Single Vent. Made in Jordan. 97% Wool, 3% Lycra. Tagged *37R*. P2P 20, Sh 18.25, Sl 23.25, L 31. $65.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Dark Gray Ultrafine Herringbone Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two button SIngle vent. Tagged *38S.* P2P 20, Sh 17 3/8, Sl un, L 28.75. Flat front pants W 31, L 28.5 with 3 inches turned under. $325.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Dark Checked Saxxon Wool Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *38S.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 23, L 29. Fabulous jacket. $648 Retail. $195.


1818 Madison Dark Blue Houndstooth Wool Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent. Made in China. Tagged 38S. Measures P2P 20.5, Sh 18, Sl23.25, L 29. Retail$548. This jacket is darker than either photo. $175.


1818 Madison Lt Peach Herringbone Sport Coat. 37% Silk, 33% Linen, 30% Wool. Made in Thailand of Italian fabric. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *38S*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl 23, L29. $175.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Cashmere/Wool E. Thomas fabric Plaid Sport Coat. Made in China. Tagged 38R. P2P 20.5, Sh 18, Sl 24, L 30.25. Retail $548. $175.
https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Suits/?action=view&current=z4514.jpg

Brooks Brothers Houndstooth w Overcheck 36% Wool, 32% Linen, 32% Silk Sport Coat.  Retail $598. 2 Button Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *38R*. P2P 20, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30. $175.


Brooks Brothers Country Club Blue w Lt Blue Sport Coat. 70% Wool, 30% Silk. 3 Button, Double Vent. Made in Italy. Retail $648. Tagged *38R*. P2P 20.5, 17.75, Sl 24.5, L 30. $175.


Golden Fleece Dark Charcoal Rope Stripe Wool Suit. This is a beautiful suit in one of those hard-to-describe BB colors. My camera doesn't do justice to it. It is almost black, but when I put it up against a black jacket I can see that it isn't black. Two button single vent. Beautiful purple GF lining. The lapels are pressed a little bit uneven and I am going to reflect that in the price. About a *39MS*, (medium short). P2P 42, Sh 18.5, Sl 23.5, L 29.5. Pleated, cuffed pants are W 33, L 30.25 with 3+ inches of length to work with. $275.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Navy Pinstripe Saxxon Wool Suit. Three button Double vent. Made in USA. Tagged* 39R.*. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl un, L 30.5. Pleated pants are W34, L unhemmed. $295.


Fabulous Trad Brooks Brothers Saxxon 3 Roll 2 Sack Houndstooth Wool Sport Coat. Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *39R*. P2P 20.75, Sh 18, Sl 24 1/8, L 31. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Saxxon Wool Tan Herringbone w Lt Blue Overcheck. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *40S*. P2P21, Sh 17.75, Sl unfinished, L 29. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Tweed Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent, 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40S*. P2P 21.25, Sh 18, Sl 23 5/8, L 29. $175.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Wool Suit. We debated the color of this suit in the store and the consensus is that it is one of those BB blues which is almost black. Put up beside black it looks a bit blue. It is debatable. Two button Single vent. Tagged*40R.* P2P 21, Sh 18, Sl 24.75, L 30.25. Flat front pants are W33, L29.75 with 2.5 inches of length hemmed under. $295.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Pinstripe Suit. Two button Single vent. Tagged *40R*, but may work for someone who is midway between 40R and *40S*. P2P 21, Sh 17.75, Sl 23 3/8, L 29.5. Flat front pants are W35. They were hemmed but have been unhemmed and are 30 inches long. That means you have to turn some amount of fabric under when rehemming so a maximum length of 29.5 perhaps. $245, deal of the century if the measurements work for you.


1818 Milano Dark Navy w Pinstripe Saxxon Wool Jacket. 2 Button Single Vent. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21.25, Sh 18, Sh unfinished, L 29. Made in USA. $140.


Brooks Brothers Regent Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Double Vented. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40R.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18, Sl 24, L 30.5. $160.


1818 Regent Cotton Navy Blazer. Two Button, Single Vent. made in Thailand. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21, Sh 18, Sl 23.5, L 29.75. $160.


1818 Fitzgerald Navy Blue "Soft Jacket" Unstructured Cotton Blazer. Two Button, Single Vent. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40R.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18, Sl 25.25, L 30.25. $175.***SOLD***


1818 Regent Khaki Cotton Sport Coat. Unstructured. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 23.5, L 29.5. $160.


1818 Madison Tan Herringbone Jacket. 100% Linen. Three Button, Double Vent. Tagged *40R*. P2P 22, Sh 18.75, Sl 23.75, L 30.5. $175.


1818 Madison Navy Wool Pinstripe Suit. Two Button, Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.5. Pleated pants, W34 L unfinished. $295.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Single Vent, Patch Pockets. Beautiful Pearl Buttons. Retail $900. *BB2 (40)*. P2P 21, Sh 17.5, Sh Unfinished, L 28.75. $195.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Dark Gray Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl 24 5/8, L 29.5. Flat front pants are W36, L31.25, with 2.5 inches to let out in length. $325.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Navy Blue Saxxon Wool Suit. This material has a fine herringbone pattern in the weave. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *41R.* P2P 22.5, Sh 19, Sl 24.75, L 30.75. Pleated cuffed pants are 35-32. Premium suit. $325.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Dk Blue Fine Herringbone Saxxon Wool Suit. Fine, subtle herringbone wears as a solid. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *41L.*. P2P 21, Sh 17.75, Sl 23 7/8, L 30.25. Flat front cuffed pants are W 34, L 28.25, but there is 5+ inches to let out. $295.


1818 Fitzgerald Gray Heather Tweed Sport Coat. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Made in Thailand. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *41R.* P2P 22.25, Sh 18, Sl 25.25, L 30.25. $175.***SOLD***


1818 Regent Navy Blue Wool Suit. Made in USA. Three button double vent. Tagged 41L. P2P 21.72, Sh 18.25, Sl unfinished, L 31 7/8. Pleated pants are W 35, L unfinished. $295.


1818 Regent Saxxon Wool Tan Nailhead Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *41L*. P2P 21, Sh 18.5, Sl 25.25, L 32. Flat front pants are W 33, L 33. A really nice suit. $295.


BB Brooksease 100% Wool Charcoal Gray Suit. Made in USA. Staple suit. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 41L. P2P 23, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 32. Pleated pants are W 34 L unfinished. My camera lightens this suit. It is classic charcoal gray. $250.


*NEW * 1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Herringbone Sport Coat. Two Button, Single Vent. Made in Thailand. Tagged *42S.* P2P 22.5, Sh 19, Sl 23 7/8, L 29.5. $175.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 42R. P2P 22.5, Sh 18, Sl 24.5, L 30.25. Flat front pants are 36-28.5 with 5 inches to let out if cuffs are removed. $295.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 42R, but has been taken in in the chest. As is it may work better for a *40R or 41R*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl 24 5/8, L 30.25. Flat front pants are 36-31 with 2.75 hemmed under. $295.


*NEW* Golden Fleece Fitzgerald Black Saxxon Rope Stripe Suit. This is a rare beast (GF Fitz) which retails for over $2000. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *42R.* P2P 22.5, Sh 18, Sl 25.5, L 30.5. Flat front pants are W 36, L 31.5 with 2.5 inches to let. $350.


Golden Fleece Dark Gray Fine Herringbone Wool Jacket. Label is in the pocket but this is definitely GF. Jacket is darker than either photo, just short of charcoal gray. Hand tailored in USA. Fabulous material and workmanship. *42R*. P2P 23, Sh 19.75, Sl 23.25, L 30.25. $125.


BB Black Fleece Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Single Vent, Patch Pockets. Pearl Buttons. Retail $900. *BB3 (42)*. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl unfinished, L 29. $195


*NEW* 1818 Madison Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *42L*. P2P 22.75, Sh 19.75. Sl un, L 32.5. Pleated pants are W39, L unhemmed. 3 inch drop. $275.


*NEW* Golden Fleece Madison Navy Blue Suit. Made in USA. Ultrafine herringbone, wears like a solid navy. Two button, single vent. Tagged *42L*. P2P 22.75, Sh 19.5, Sl un, L 32.75. Pleated pants are W37, L unhemmed. Retail $1900. $350.


1818 Fitzgerald Navy Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *42L*. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl 25.75, L 31. Flat front pants are W36, L unfinished. $295.***SOLD***


*NEW* Golden Fleece 1818 Madison Navy Blue Suit. Two button Single vent. Made in USA. $1600 Retail. Tagged *42XL*. P2P 22.25, Sh 19.25, Sl un, L 33.25. Pleated pants are W36, L unhemmed. $350.


1818 Fitzgerald Khaki Cotton Jacket. Two button single vent. Tagged *44L*. P2P 22 5/8, Sh 19 1/8, Sl unfinished, L 32 1/8. $150.


Golden Fleece Navy Herringbone Wool Suit. Two button Double vent Surgeons's cuffs. Spectacular staple suit. Made in USA. *44R.* P2P 23, Sh 20, Sl 24 7/8, L 30 7/8. Pleated and cuffed pants are W36, L32.5. $325.


1818 Madison Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23.25, Sh 19.5, Sl 25, L 31. Pleated Pants are W38.5, L 32. $295


Golden Fleece Dark Navy Pinstripe Wool Suit. Hand tailored in USA. Fabulous quality of material and workmanship. 3 Roll 2, Single Vent. *43 ML (medium long)*. P2P 23, Sh 19, Sl 24.25, L 31.5. Flat front pants are W 37 L 28.75, but pants have just over 4 inches available to be let out. $295.***SOLD***


NWT Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald black wool single vent two button suit. Made in US of Italian fabric. This appears to be an unaltered 44S, P2P 23, Shoulder 18, Length 29. Pants waist 39, unhemmed and unaltered pants are flat front. $250.***SOLD***


1818 Madison Black Fine Herringbone Wool Jacket. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23.75, Sh 19 3/8, Sl 25, L 31. $125.


1818 Regent Charcoal Gray with Blue Pinstripe Wool Suit. 3 Roll 2.5, double vent, ticket pocket, surgeon's cuffs. Made in USA. There are tailor's chalk marks on the jacket. Tagged 42R, but I think it is custom made and is more like a *44R*. Measures p2p 23, Sh 19.5, Sl23.25, L 30.5. Pleated pants are W38.5, L29.5, with 2.75 inches hemmed under on pants. A steal at $250.


Brooks Brothers Charcoal Gray Rope Stripe Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in Thailand. 98%Wool, 2% Lastol. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23, Sh 19.5, Sl unfinished, L 31. Pleated and Cuffed pants are W 36, L 32. 8 inch drop for you athletic types. $240.***SOLD***


Golden Fleece Madison Navy Pinstripe Saxxon Reserve Wool Suit. Made in USA. One of Brooks Brothers finest suits. Retail $1900. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *44L*. P2P 24, Sh 19.5, Sl unfinished, L 32. Pleated Pants are W37, L unfinished. $350.


1818 Madison Brown w Overcheck Saxxon Wool Sport Coat. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *45R*. P2P 23.5, Sh 20, Sl 24.5, L 30.5. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged 45L. P2P 23.25, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 31.75. Flat front pants are W 39, L unfinished. There are some chalk marks on the jacket and pants but it appears that no alterations have been done.
$295.***SOLD***


*NEW* Brooks Brothers Black Pinstripe Wool Suit (2% Lastol). Two button Single vent. Made in Thailand. *46R*. P2P 24, Sh 19.5, Sl 223.5, L 31. Flat front pants are W40, L 28 but have 3 inches hemmed under. $225.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two button Single vent. Tagged *46R.* P2P 24, Sh 20, Sl 24.75, L 31. Pleated cuffed pants are 39-30 but pants have 3.5 inches of fabric to be let out in length. $295.


BB Regent Silk/Linen/Wool Tan with light overcheck Sport Coat. Two button Single Vent. Tagged 46R. P2P 24, Sh 20, Sl 24.75, L 31. $175.


1818 Regent Charcoal Gray Wool Ultrafine Herringbone Suit. This is a staple suit. Made in USA. Two Button Double Vent. Tagged *46R*. P2P 23.5, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.5. Flat front pants are W39, L unfinished. $295.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Linen Navy Blue Sport Coat. BB5 (46R). 3 button, patch pockets, single vent. Measures P2P 23.75, Sh 19, Sl unfinished (buttons come with jacket), L 31. Retail $950. $185.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Navy Blue Wool Blazer. Single vent, two button. Made in USA. [Tagged B]46R[/B] P2P 24, Sh 19, Sl 26, L 31.25. $195.


*NEW* Golden Fleece Slate Blue Micro Herringbone Peak Lapel Suit. Made in USA. Two button. Double vent. Ticket pocket. Fabulous suit retails for about $2000. * 46L* P2P 24, Sh 19.5, Sl un, L 32.5. Pleated pants are W 38, L unhemmed. $350.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two button Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged* 48R*. P2P 24.5, Sh 20.5, Sl 24. L 31. Pleated cuffed pants are W40 L28 with 4 inches inches to be let out in length. $295.


----------



## g3dahl

*Adams Row* wool-cashmere DB topcoat, made in Hungary. This coat feels so nice but is just too small for me!
Fully lined, charcoal color, excellent condition. $42 shipped (CONUS).

No size tag, but here are the flat measurements:

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 21.5"
Waist: 21"
Sleeve: 26" (from shoulder seam)
Length: 47.5" BOC


----------



## TweedyDon

*Imperial Beefeater Harris tweed--price drop!*

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $17, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## brozek

I'm trying to pare down to the things I wear the most, so I'm clearing some 34-35" waist fall pants and cords out of my closet. As you can see from the measurements, they fit really similarly. I'm asking $22 each (including shipping), or $35 for two of them. Thanks!

Lands End traditional fit (catalog sample), british tan, tagged 34W, measures 34" waist, 32.5 inseam, 8" across hem
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img42741.jpg/

J.Crew Essential Chino, classic fit, khaki, tagged 33W, measures 34" waist, 32" inseam, 8" across hem **SOLD**

J.Crew 5-pocket cords, classic fit, tan, tagged 33x34, measures 35" waist, 33" inseam, 8" across hem
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img42781.jpg/

J.Crew trouser cords, classic fit, light gray, tagged 34x34, measures 35" waist, 33" inseam, 8.25" across hem
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/img42801.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/img42791.jpg/

Lands End cords, tailored fit, copper, tagged 34W, measures 34" waist, 33" inseam, 7.75" across hem
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/img42821.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/img42811.jpg/

J.Crew broken-in chinos, slim fit, charcoal, tagged 34x36, measures 35" waist, 34.5" inseam, 8" across hem
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/img42841.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/img42831.jpg/

RL Polo chinos, brown, tagged 34x32, measures 34" waist, 32" inseam, 8.5" across hem **SOLD**

RL Polo wool trousers, medium gray, tagged 34x32, measures 34.5" waist, 32" inseam, 8.5" across hem **SOLD**

Gap 1969 5-pocket cords, charcoal, tagged 33x32, measures 35" waist, 32" inseam, 8" across hem
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/80/img42911.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/img42891.jpg/


----------



## balla25

The Jos. A. Bank (100% Pure Camel Hair) - Marked 43R - Beige Color - Measurements: 19" Shoulders | 23" Pit to Pit | 24" Sleeves | 30.5" BOC has been SOLD.


----------



## CMDC

Harvie and Hudson, Lewin, and Thos. Pink all (GASP!) sold.


----------



## Pugin

Updates on these shoes. Help me find them new homes!



Pugin said:


> *New addition! Offers welcome!*
> 
> 1. C&J for Brooks Brothers suede loafers, sz 7.5D. Never worn, NIB with dust bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asking just sold!*
> 
> 3. Now I have a pair of 7/7.5 Edward Green Dovers in a lovely, textured calf. Light wear. Original soles in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $145 shipped!
> *
> 4. Here is the perfect fall shoe 7D (Barrie last) Alden dirty bucks. These are not ShoeMart seconds or anything of the sort -- I purchased them new at the Alden Shop NYC at the beginning of the summer. Light wear, excellent condition. They will look new with a touch of suede cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $145 shipped!*
> 
> 6. Last and least I have a pair of 7.5D Crockett & Jones loafers in burgundy calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price is $35 shipped!*


----------



## AlanC

Price slash! This would sell for hundreds of dollars from Paul Stuart. Get a classic but unique Made in England Harrington in perfect shape for a fraction of retail.



AlanC said:


> *Paul Stuart* Harrington jacket
> Made in England
> Size: M (P2P: 24")
> Wool-Silk-Linen Blend
> 
> *NOW $75!* Asking $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Patrick06790

Two shirts, older Brook 346, great shape, blue and orange if you are a UVa or Mets fan. Take them both for $40 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include Priority Mail shipping to US, with tracking.. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

BB Black Fleece Socks. Black with white BB emblems embroidered on each sock. $100 retail. $32>>$28.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. Boys Size *5D*. $70.


Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Alden for BB Black Shell Cordovan Wingtips. * 7D.* $325.


Peal & Co Brown Calf Monk Strap. *7C*. $175.


Peal & Co Brown Pebble Grain Cap Toe Blucher. *7.5D*. Very slight color differential. $145.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Brown Suede Loafer. The rt. shoe has a slight crease in the suede shown in close up. * 8.5D* $150.


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *8.5D*. $175.


Tan Calf Loafer. Very slight difference in shading between the two shoes. *9D*. $140.***SOLD***


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *9D*. $175.


Rancourt & Co American Blucher Hand Sewn Black Camp Shoe. Latex sole. Made in Maine, USA. These are heavyweight, high quality shoes, very impressive. * 9D*. $130.


Dark Blue Nappa Slipper. Fabulous luxury item. These are NOS. They are marked 9 1/2 F which seems like UK sizing but they are smaller than my 10D pair. The box says 9.5D and that is what I think they are. $55.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *9.5D*. $185.


Dark Brown Peal & Co Nappa Slippers. *10D*. $55.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. *10D* $175


Peal & Co Black Calf Cavalry Chukka 10D. $180.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *10D*. $185.


Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. *10.5D*. $160>>$150


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.***SOLD***


Crockett & Jones for Peal & Co Tan and White Spectators. *11D.* $195.


Dark Brown Pebble Grain Boots. Made in Portugal. 11D. $160.


Black Calf Penny Loafer. Made in USA, by Allen Edmonds I think. 11D. $160.


Brooks Brothers Boat Shoes. The right shoe has a broken lace. *11D*. $45.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *12D*. $185.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *12E*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Low Vamp Penny Loafers. 13D. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $275.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> A few nice offerings tonight.
> 
> First, New With Tags Filson Mackinaw Wool Zip in Jacket Liner. Forest Green.
> Wear alone or as an inner layer.
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Size L
> 
> $100 conus--This is probably as low as I'm going to go on this. I'm going to keep it if no one is interested.
> 
> Get all the details here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Brooks Brothers Rain Coat
> Immaculate condition. Wool liner included.
> 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Sleeve: 34
> Length BoC: 45
> 
> $58 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Imperial black calf longwings
> Made in USA
> Size 11D
> 
> Minimal wear to heels and soles. No scuffing to uppers. Excellent condition.
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> Things are starting to pile up in the stockroom so these may be the last offerings for a while. Please check my site below. Everything posted is available. I'm open to reasonable offers.
> 
> LLBean Made in Ireland Fisherman's Sweater
> Slate blue color
> 
> Size L
> 
> Excellent condition--no pulls. Cuffs are tight
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filson Double Mackinaw Cap. Want to look like Holden Caulfield? Here's your chance.
> 
> Size S. Filson's site lists this as between 6 3/4 and 6 7/8
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Excellent condition. Appears virtually unworn. Fur is spotless as is inner lining
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
On the verge of winter and no one's jumping on the Filson cap? Ye of small head circumference will be cursing yourself come December...


----------



## nerdykarim

I totally want it, but I think it might be too small. *CMDC*, would you mind measuring the circumference if you get a chance?


----------



## leisureclass

1 remaining sweater. Dropped to 80 shipped CONUS!



leisureclass said:


> Sweaters Sweaters Sweaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Press Shaggy Dog - Cable Knit Light Yellow - Size Small
> They haven't made these in years. Ex Condition
> ASKING 80$ Shipped CONUS - DOWN FROM 95
> S to S: 17.5" - P to P: 20" - Back (under collar to bottom) 27"
> 
> More Photos: https://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/mallardtie/
> 
> Please PM with interest, questions, offers (reasonable). First claim and PP payment gets the item. Thanks.


----------



## joenobody0

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> On the verge of winter and no one's jumping on the Filson cap? Ye of small head circumference will be cursing yourself come December...


If only it were grey to match my wool packer coat.


----------



## CMDC

I'm at work now but I wear a 7 1/8 and its tight on me. I think if your noggin is less than a size 7 you'd be good.



nerdykarim said:


> I totally want it, but I think it might be too small. *CMDC*, would you mind measuring the circumference if you get a chance?


----------



## CMDC

These have turned out to be too tight for me, so someone's gain...

JPress khakis
Flat front, 1.5" cuff
Excellent condition; no flaws

31 waist; 32 inseam

$22 conus


----------



## Acacian

*Andover Shop wool blazer - 40R*

Here's an all-wool blue blazer from the , well-known purveyor of trad apparel.

*Price: $45 shipped within the US.*

This blazer is not a sack, and is darted, just as an FYI. But still, it is very well-made from really nice wool. 4 brass buttons on each sleeve.

Made in USA "of imported fabric".

The size is not marked on the blazer, but here are the measurements:
shoulders: 18"
length from bottom of collar: 30.75"
sleeve: 25"
width pit-to-pit: 22"
I take a 40S and it feels good except for the length, so I believe it is a 40R.

Some pictures:

Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

First, a Harris Tweed two-button sport coat by Bachrachs. Darted. Beautiful deep hues of blue. Measurements: Pit-to-pit, 21.75 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS or offer. Elsewhere inquire.












Next, a pair of Maine hunting shoes, five eyelet and made in USA. These appear never worn. They are marked 8L, which I presume is a woman's size, but these run large, in my limited experience. Others are likely far more knowledgeable than myself when it comes to these, so please, if you have expertise regarding Bean sizing/labels, don't hesitate. They are, I'm told, far more coveted than the Bean boot. $35 CONUS, elsewhere inquire, offers gladly entertained.












Next, an iconic LL Bean Norwegian fisherman's sweater in psychedelic green-purple-charcoal, extra large. In the interests of full disclosure, there is a tiny spot of smutz (I tried to capture it but unsuccessfully) on the front that will surely come out. $30 CONUS or offer.












And finally, a pair of Florsheim Imperial black pebble-grain longwings in 10.5B. $30 CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

JPress khakis and Filson Double Mackinaw hat SOLD. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Danny

Some items gone, but here's what's left...Offers are welcome.

Harris Tweed sportcoat from Kennedy's. Seem quite vintage, though I am not sure [see label]. I think I got this from this thread last year, but it doesn't fit me quite well enough. It does have a slight creasing under the left shoulder [above the pocket] that you might be able to see in the photo...I am sure this can be pressed out, but I did not do so. Shoulders 18", length 29.5", sleeve 24.5", chest 21.5". The jacket is quarter lined, basically just lined around the armholes and down the inside front. $40 shipped.

Brooks Brothers rugby. Lighter weight fabric than regular rugby. Labeled as 'performance knit'. Shoulders 19" Length 29". Marked as L, but fits between a M and L I believe. $24 shipped.

Lacoste kelly green v neck sweater. I am guessing some kind of lambswool blend. Shoulders 20", Length 23". $19 shipped.

Levi's denim shirt. Shoulders 19" Sleeve 23.5" $15 shipped.

LL Bean MADE IN IRELAND loden green lambswool sweater vest. Size S. Shoulders 15.5" Length 23". A couple holes. NOt sure if anyone wants to take this and get them repaired or live with them, it's a nice piece otherwise. $12 shipped.

Christopher Hayes MADE IN IRELAND argyle shetland wool sweater. Size L. Shoulders 19" Length 26.5" $22 shipped.

LL Bean boiled wool clogs. Size 42 EURO. These are essentially Birkenstock soles with wool uppers. I think they need to be resoled, but other than that they are really great. Nice for autumn. I don't think I am up for resoling them though so if anyone wants to take it on, $15 shipped. I'd even be up for arranging it so that I can ship them to Nushoe or Resole America...one of the places that resoles these quickly and they can just return them to you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

$20 delivered anyone? We're talking a NWOT staple here.



AlanC said:


> *NWOT Brooks Brothers* blue OCBD
> 15.5 x 33
> Made in USA
> 
> I don't throw around NWOT lightly, but this definitely has original package fold creases on it, still pressed flat. A staple shirt in a staple color.
> 
> Retail: $79.50
> Yours for $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> $20 delivered anyone? We're talking a NWOT staple here.


That's a super nice shirt for a fantastic price. If it were 15.5x34, I'dve taken it LONG ago. Someone needs to grab this! If it is still here tomorrow, I'll take it and get it made into a short sleeve.


----------



## Jovan

srivats: That and slimming down the body is a project I'm considering for a couple of vintage BB shirts that have shrunk too much in the collar and sleeve (apparently the old ones are notorious for this).


----------



## jimskelton1

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, and all prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*1)  Botany 3-2 Sack*

This is terrific--a Botany 500 3-2 sack in a beautiful check. This beautiful older Sack features two button cuffs, half lined and features a single vent. The jacket is in excellent condition, needing only a cleaning to freshen it up.
It was, of course, Made in the USA.
*asking just $40, or offer.

*



































*

Measurements:
Tagged a 44L *, but see measurements

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2 from BOC

*2) **Lands End unstructered 3-2 khaki jacket with ticket pocket!*

This is beautiful--and if you only have one khaki jacket, this should be it! Made by Lands End, this lovely 100% cotton khaki jacket is quarter lined and the sleeves are fully lined. It is ventless with working cuffs. It's in excellent condition, with the ticket pocket being still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

































Marked a L, 42-44, but see measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 from BOC

*3) Daniel Cremieux Collection Leather Car Coat. Sz L.*

This is lovely! beautiful, heavy and thick, the colour is a true black with an almost light pebble grain--shown best in the textured close-up. It is 100% genuine cowhide, and fully lined in a gorgeous brittish tan. It features 2 exterior flap pockets and three interior pockets, including a phone pocket. In excellent, almost unworn condition. This in an expensive jacket! Unfortunately the pictures do not convey just how heavy and substantial this coat is. If you have been looking for a leather car coat, now is your chance at a fraction of the cost.
*Asking just $100, or offer.*










































Marked L
Chest measures 24"
Sleeve 25"
Shoulder 20"
Length from BOC 31 1/2"


----------



## closerlook

that botany sack is brilliant. someone ought to get it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! OFFERS WELCOME!*

*SWEATERS*

*1) WOMEN'S Sz L Avoca Arran vest.*

You know how it goes--you spend just as much time working out how to justify to her another Harris tweed jacket, or your fifth Shaggy Dog sweater as you do browsing here for tradly bargains, or else you've now started having things shipped to your office, to avoid inquiries. I have the solution! Buy this, and have it shipped home. Then, when she tells you "there's ANOTHER parcel for you", you can smile, nad hand it over, saying "Actually, this one's for you..."

This sweater is Made in ireland, and is in excellent condition, with wooden buttons. It's tagged a size L, and the chest measures 23", with the sleeves c. 31.5".

*Asking $15, or offer.*

 

*2) Westway & Westway lambswool vest. *

Claimed!

*3) Lord Jeff cable knit sweater. Sz L.*

This is lovely! beautiful and thick, the colour is a lovely rich tobacco--shown best in the label close-up. The back is different from the front, as shown. In excellent condition, and made in the USA. Cheat measures 21", sleeve c. 34 1/2".

*Asking $20, or offer.*

  

*4) John Tulloch shetland sweater.*

SOLD

*5) Mark Shale Scottish vest.*

SOLD

*6) Pendleton LOBO zipped sweater.*

SOLD

*7) Aran sweater. Size S. *

Made in Ireland, this is in excellent condition. Chest measures 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31".

*Asking $20, or offer*

 

*SHIRTS*​

*1) Pendleton Country Traditionals.*

In Vyella-type fabric of 80/20 cotton/wool. This does have some marks on the sleeve, as shown,a nd so is in Good/very Good condition. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve c. 33.

*Asking $10, or offer.*

  

*2) Sz M OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt*

SOLD

*HATS​
*
*1) Harris Tweed Hat from LL Bean*

SOLD

*TROUSERS​
*

*All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*

*1) Orvis charcoal wool.*

SOLD

*2) Woolrich charcoal wool. *

SOLD

*3) Polo Linen/cotton.*

47/53 linen/cotton. Pleated front. In excellent condition.

 

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/4 + 1 1/2 cuff + 1/2 under.

*Asking $16, or offer. *

*4) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers.*

Lovely soft cotton, from fabric woven in Italy. Lovely rich dark brown tobacco colour. Flat front. Perfect for Fal! These do have a couple of marks on them; one one the waist band which will be mainly hidden by your belt, and a couple near the hem, as shown. These might or might not come out with laundering/dry cleaning.

Waist 16 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1)

*Asking $10, or offer.*

   

*5) Polo cords.*

Beautiful trousers! A lovely rich milk chocolate brown that my pictures don't convey at all. Pleated front, side waist adjusters. In excellent condition.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+2)

*Asking $15, or offer. *

 

*6) Brooks Brothers GTH trousers!*

Terrific, and classically GTH! However, they do have a cigarette burn in the front, as shown. Hence, these are *FREE--just send me $12 to cover shipping!*

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2)

  

*7) Oxxford for Maus and Hoffman trousers.*

These are absolutely fantastic. Cut from a beautifully soft cloth that I suspect is either wool and alpaca or (more likely) wool and cashmere (or even, possibly, all cashmere) these beautiful trousers feature pick stitching on the pockets and on the fly. I belieev that the buttonholes are hand-sewn. They're also slightly pleated in the front, and have a watch pocket. They do have a couple of minor marks in the front around the knees, as shown, which might or might not come out. Given these, these trousers are very fairly *priced at $28, or offer*.

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2)

     







[/URL 

*8) J. Press charcoal wool trousers.*

SOLD

*TWEED JACKETS!​
*

*1) Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*

Harris Tweed as it should be! Seriously thick, heavym and warm, this beautiful older tweed features metal-shanked football buttons, classic UK one-button cuff, and slanted hacking pockets. The tweed itself is also wonderful--a beautiful brown herringbone with complementary brown and russetapple stripes running vertically through it, in classic Harris fashion. This tweed is fully lined and features twin vents. It's also half-canvassed. It does have a tiny pinprick hole in the left sleeve that's easily repaired, and shown here. Because of this this is only in Very Good condition, hence

*asking just $25, oR offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.5L (!)*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32










   

*2) Hickey Freeman bespoke cord jacket*

This is beautiful--and if you only have one cord jacket for the Fall, this should be it! Made by Hickey Freeman, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and has a center vent. It's also half-canvassed and in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30










   

*3) Redwood and Ross Harris Tweed*

SOLD

*4) Harris Tweed with emblematic lining, featuring ducks!*

SOLD

*5) Lanham Clothes charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack*

This is a terrific trad. jacket! Cut from lovely charcoal herringbone tweed (coloour is shown best in the close up), this is half-lined and half-canvassed. This has the classic two-button cuffs and a center vent. It has a lovely lapel roll, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










   

*6) Dunn & Co herringbone with elbow patches*

This is a lovely British tweed! Fully lined and half-canvassed this jacket has elbow patches and twin vents. The tweed is a lovely, classic herringbone, BUT it also has subtle horizonal striping, which gives it a very subtle glen plaid effect. This was Made in Britain. There are a couple of minor marks bythe cuff of one sleeve, as shown, although these do blend into the tweed. However, because of these this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42S*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28 5/8










     

*7) Britches of Georgetown autumnal glen plaid
*
CLAIMED

*8) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed! Lovely heavy, half-canvassed jacket w/PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $16, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










      
*
COAT

Made in the USA trenchcoat, with removable lining.
*
This is a very nice, everyday trenchcoat. Traditional khaki, it has a zip-coat plaid liner, with the zip moving nice and fluidly. It also has a hook vent, is belted, and has an interior zipped security pocket. there's no fabric content listed that I could find, but it seems to be made from some sort of microfiber, so it's no doubt very water resistant. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$18, OR OFFER*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length (BOC): 50










   

*THESE ARE NOW FREE--JUST SEND ME $14 EACH TO COVER THE COST OF SHIPPING!​
*
*1) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*2) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Looking for burgundy leather belt 34-36*

I am looking for a burgundy leather belt in the 34-36 size range. If anyone has anything they'd like to sell to me, let me know. Not looking to spend a huge amount of money, so something calf would be preferred. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Schott down jacket, the Paul Stuart for Southwick 46T jacket, and the Westway sweater vest are all claimed--thank you!


----------



## brozek

The Bean flannel and pants pictured below are all still available, with price drops. Thanks!



brozek said:


> Howdy - two beautiful fall flannels here that are just a little too large for me. They fit almost exactly the same (as you can see from the measurements), so I'd love to sell them together if possible. I'm asking $20 each (including shipping), or $45 for the pair. Thanks!
> 
> Vintage LL Bean, 100% cotton, Made in US, tagged L, 23" chest, 31" length, 18" shoulders, 24" sleeve (from shoulder seam)
> 
> ***SOLD - thanks!*** Viyella, 80/20 cotton/wool, Made in US, tagged M, 23" chest, 31" length, 18.25" shoulders, 24" sleeve (from shoulder seam)





brozek said:


> I'm trying to pare down to the things I wear the most, so I'm clearing some 34-35" waist fall pants and cords out of my closet. As you can see from the measurements, they fit really similarly. I'm asking $22 each (including shipping), or $34 for two of them. Thanks!
> 
> Lands End traditional fit (catalog sample), british tan, tagged 34W, measures 34" waist, 32.5 inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img42741.jpg/
> 
> J.Crew Essential Chino, classic fit, khaki, tagged 33W, measures 34" waist, 32" inseam, 8" across hem **SOLD**
> 
> J.Crew 5-pocket cords, classic fit, tan, tagged 33x34, measures 35" waist, 33" inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img42781.jpg/
> 
> J.Crew trouser cords, classic fit, light gray, tagged 34x34, measures 35" waist, 33" inseam, 8.25" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/img42801.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/img42791.jpg/
> 
> Lands End cords, tailored fit, copper, tagged 34W, measures 34" waist, 33" inseam, 7.75" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/img42821.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/img42811.jpg/
> 
> J.Crew broken-in chinos, slim fit, charcoal, tagged 34x36, measures 35" waist, 34.5" inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/img42841.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/img42831.jpg/
> 
> RL Polo chinos, brown, tagged 34x32, measures 34" waist, 32" inseam, 8.5" across hem **SOLD**
> 
> RL Polo wool trousers, medium gray, tagged 34x32, measures 34.5" waist, 32" inseam, 8.5" across hem **SOLD**
> 
> Gap 1969 5-pocket cords, charcoal, tagged 33x32, measures 35" waist, 32" inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/80/img42911.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/img42891.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

*FURTHER DROP...*



CMDC said:


> For someone who might like to dabble in a more Continental look. This is a gorgeous gun check, Italian made jacket. 2 button, darted, side vented. Fully lined. 3 season weight.
> 
> Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric. This jacket is in immaculate condition, no flaws whatsoever.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5
> 
> *$38 conus*


----------



## CMDC

*ANOTHER DROP*



CMDC said:


> This is still kicking around. Further drop...
> 
> An absolutely perfect Aquascutum raincoat. Tagged 46R. It does not have the zip in lining but everything else is in order and shows little to no sign of wear.
> 
> Made in England
> 
> Pit to Pit: 27
> Length: 45
> Sleeve: 34.5 (measured from center of neck)
> 
> *$50 conus*


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

*ANOTHER DROP*



CMDC said:


> Here's a nice vintage number. 2 button sack, heavy wool sport coat. Khaki w/ olive, rust, and blue.
> Side vents
> 1/4 lined.
> 
> No flaws
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 29
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> *$28 conus*


----------



## CMDC

*LAST DROP FOR THE NIGHT*



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brother narrow wale khaki corduroy pants. Excellent condition; no issues.
> 
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 x 32
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## AlanC

These are still hanging around. Steal them from me!



AlanC said:


> Updates & drops!
> 
> The leaves are changing and it's time to add some fall items to your wardrobe. Why, I just happen to have some right here for you!
> 
> *Orvis* coat with Indian blanket lining (!)
> Tagged size: L (could work for XL)
> P2P: 26"
> Leather trim. Very nice coat. I don't know what Orvis would charge, but a lot.
> 
> *NOW $35!* $50 $70 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img813.imageshack.us/i/img5411l.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img5408b.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5406w.jpg/
> 
> *SOLD!* *Orvis* Polartec fleece pullover
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: M
> P2P: 23"
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/i/img5433y.jpg/ https://img840.imageshack.us/i/img5431k.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5429g.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

I've got tweeds in the 40-42 range coming tomorrow morning, I promise.


----------



## jwooten

Patrick06790 said:


> I've got tweeds in the 40-42 range coming tomorrow morning, I promise.


any longs in that bunch?


----------



## Patrick06790

jwooten said:


> any longs in that bunch?


Maybe, I'm not sure, which should give you an idea of how many jackets I have rattling around.


----------



## Andy Roo

I've got some slim fit BB OCBDs that I'd like to unload: two whites, one pink, and one blue uni-stripe. They're all 15.5x34 and like new. $100 shipped for the lot; $30 each.


----------



## joenobody0

Andy Roo said:


> I've got some slim fit BB OCBDs that I'd like to unload: two whites, one pink, and one blue uni-stripe. They're all 15.5x34 and like new. $100 shipped for the lot; $30 each.


I'll take the lot! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Patrick06790

Tweed cull part one

An odd duck - a 3/2 sack with twin vents. Patch/flap pockets. No tag, around a 42R. Lining is a little torn up.

Measurements:
pit to pit 22
right sleeve 14 1/2, left sleeve 24 3/4. From this and the torn lining I deduce the owner was a left-handed bird-shooter.
shoulder 18 1/2
length top of collar 32. bottom of collar 31

slight tendency toward collar creep, which is an easy fix for a competent dry cleaner. (Repress it.) I think collar creep is often caused by being squished into a thrift store rack.

Discussion of collar creep: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...collar-creep-revisited&highlight=collar+creep

$25 shipped CONUS

















https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010454.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010452.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010451.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010448-1.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Cull part two

















https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010459.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010456.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010458.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010460.jpg

This is what an Anderson-Little blazer would be like, for those of you who keep pestering Scott Anderson to do a sack. It's tagged 42R, 55 percent poly, 45 wool. I've never seen this label before, maybe one of the historians can help.

Anyway it's got patch/flap pockets and dead sheep buttons, minimal lining and looks like someone tried to take an extra stitch in the vent at some point. Slight collar creep, which is an easy fix for a good dry cleaner. (Repress it.) I think collar creep is often caused by being squished into a thrift store rack.

Collar creep discussion: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...collar-creep-revisited&highlight=collar+creep

pit to pit 22
right sleeve 25, left 24 1/4. From this I deduce that the owner took it to have the sleeves adjusted and the alterations tailor got drunk and forgot to do the right sleeve. Either that or the owner was a right-handed fly-fisherman who used a 14 oz. Payne rod daily for 18 years, until he was interrupted by the necessity to attend his Aunt Mathilda's funeral, and since she had been funding his eccentric way of life, he had little choice in the matter.
shoulder 18 1/2
length top of collar 31, bottom 30.

$25 shipped CONUS


----------



## Patrick06790

This jacket is from the Bros. little-known "Brookie" line of the 70s. With a four and a half inch lapel, it's the jacket that screams "Exacta!"

It's actually pretty cool in a period way.

ptp 21 1/2
left sleeve 24 1/4, right sleeve 23 3/4
shoulder 18
length top of collar 30 1/2, bottom 29

Patch/flap pockets, hook vent, and tendency toward collar creep, which is an easy fix for a good cleaner. (Repress it.) I think collar creep is often caused by being squished into a thrift store rack.

Discussion of collar creep: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...collar-creep-revisited&highlight=collar+creep

$25 shipped CONUS

















https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010446.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010444.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010443.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010445.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a nice quiet jacket with nothing I can crack jokes about, except the guy had short arms.

Patch/flap pockets, hook vent, nice and soft material. Windowpane shows up in photos more than it does in real life.

Tendency toward collar creep, which I have found is an easy fix for a good cleaner. (Repress it.) I think collar creep is often caused by being squished into a thrift store rack.

Discussion of collar creep: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...collar-creep-revisited&highlight=collar+creep

Pit to pit 23
left sleeve 23, right sleeve 22 1/2. You can get an inch and a bit more from these.
Shoulder 19
length top of collar 31 1/2, bottom 30 1/4

$25 shipped CONUS

















https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010440.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010438.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010439.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Paul Stuart/Southwick: I am very reluctant to give this one up, but it's just a little tight. It's a wonderfully slouchy jacket, not strictly Trad but certainly in the zone (as mack11211 would say). Flap pockets, elbow patches, buttons that are nicely chewed up but will need to be reattached at some point, unvented, side panels (as opposed to darts on the front). Two-button, full lining.

Pit to pit 22
Sleeves 24
Shoulder 18
Length from top of collar, 31; bottom, 29 3/4

No freaking collar creep on this one, but let's keep the price low anyway at $25 shipped CONUS

This is the jacket for wandering around the woods on a rainy day, or going to a football game in bad weather, or something like that.

























https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010467.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010466.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010465.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

*Here's something to hold them up.*

Prices include US shipping.

Reddish Brown Leather Belt. Made in Italy. Size 40. $50.
Black Leather Belt with Asymmetrical Buckle. Made in Italy. Retail$198. M (35.5 from end of leather at buckle end to middle eyelet). $39.
Dark Brown Woven Leather Belt. Retail $188. Made in Italy. 34. $45.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Hold what up?*

Prices include US shipping. International shipping at actual cost. Shipped weight for 1 pair of pants will be about 1 pound 4 ounces. You can calculate shipping to your country on the USPS website. Pants are first quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB.

Want a discount? Take $5 off the second and each subsequent item. Milano pants typically measure 3/4 to 1 inch larger than tagged size in the waist. The label close up photos will answer many questions. Note that some of the Milanos are made of cotton while others are a cotton/linen blend. Some are lighter weight while others are heavier brushed twill. Now is the time to buy the heavier weight Milanos. I have a very limited supply. The Milanos with horizontal pocket openings are all made of a brushed twill even though the labels do not say it.

If I only list a waist size, the pants are unfinished in length. I am not listing pleated/unpleated on each pair because the question is answered by the photos and in most cases the label. Milanos are never pleated.

*All photos are clickable thumbnails. If you enlarge you will be able to answer the Pleated / Flat Front questions.*

Khaki Milano. 29-30. $48.
Dk Brown Milano. 30-30. $48.
Dk Gray Milano. 30-30. $48.


Lt Gray Milano. 30-30. $48.***SOLD***
Lt Khaki Milano. 30-30. $48.***SOLD***
Navy Milano 30-31. $48.***SOLD***
Navy Milano 31-30. $48.***SOLD***


Tan Regent Nailhead Wool. W30. $85.***SOLD***
Dark Navy Wool w Overcheck. W30 L 30.5, cuffed. $85.
Dark Olive Milano, 30-30. $48.***SOLD****


Black Milano 30-30. $48.***SOLD***
Brown Milano 30-30. $48.***SOLD***
Khaki Milano Advantage 30-29. $48
Khaki Milano Advantage 30-31 $48. (Not pictured)***SOLD***


Black Milano. 31-30. $48.
Lt Khaki Milano. 31-32. $48.
Dk Brown Milano. 31-30. $48.
Dk Gray Milano. 31-30 (not pictured) $48.


BB Country Club Khaki Wool. W31. $85***SOLD***.
Brown Milano 31-32. $48***SOLD***.
Green Milano 31-30. $48.
Heathered Brown Wool Milano. W32. $90.***SOLD***


Khaki BB Country Club Chino. W31. $55.
Gray 1818 Madison. W32. $85.


1818 Madison Charcoal Gray Cuffed. 32-32. $65
1818 Fitzgerald Khaki. 32-32. $60.
1818 Regent Navy. 32-32. $65.***SOLD***


Darker Khaki Milano Advantage Chino. 32-32. $48.***SOLD***
Med. Khaki Milano. 32-32. $48.
Lt. Khaki Milano. 32-32. $48
Black Milano. 32-30 (not pictured) $48.***SOLD****


1818 Milano. Cotton Dk Brown. 33-30. $60.
1818 Regent. Brown Wool Donegal Tweed. $80.


Golden Fleece Loro Piana 160's Navy Wool. W33. $95.
Heather Gray Wool. W33. $85.
Black Fleece Navy Linen. 33-32 cuffed. $95.


Gray Heather Milano. W33. $90.***SOLD***
Golden Fleece Charcoal Gray Wool. W33. $95.***SOLD***


Golden Fleece Wool Charcoal Gray W33. $95.***SOLD***
Lt Khaki Milano 33-30. $48.
Navy Milano 33-32. $48.***SOLD***
Navy Milano 33-34. $48.***SOLD***


Black Milano 33-30, 33-32. $48.
Khaki Milano 33-30. $48.***SOLD***
Lt Khaki Milano 33-30. $48.***SOLD***
Khaki Milano 33-34. $48.


Dk Brown Irish Linen. 34-32. $65.
1818 Madison Dk Tobacco Brn Fine Herringbone. W34. $85.
BB Country Club Dk Gray Fine Herringbone. W34. $85.


1818 Madison Dk Gray Herringbone. W34. $75.
Dk Gray Brooksease. W34. $65.
Charcoal Gray Regent. W34. $55.


Black Fleece Gray. BB3, W34. $65.
1818 Madison Med Gray. 32-32. $55.


Navy Milano. 34-34. $48.
1818 Navy Madison. 34-32 cufffed. $85.
1818 Madison Glen Plaid. W34 $85.***SOLD***


Maroon Hudson 34-30. $38.
Khaki Advantage Milano. 34-31. $48.
Navy Milano 34-30. $48.***SOLD***
Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.


Tartan Wool Clark Fun Pants. 34-32. $60.
Subdued Patch Madras Hudson. 34-32. $48.
Bright Country Club Patch Madras. 34-32. $48.


Salmon Milano. 34-32. $48
Heather Brown Wool Milano. W34. $90.***SOLD***


Navy Blue Linen Madison. 34-32. $80.
White Advantage Elliot Chino. 34-34. $38.
Lt Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.***SOLD***
Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.
Lt Khaki Milano 34-32. $48.


Navy Supima 34-30 Cuffed. $48.
Navy Wool Golden FleeceMadison. W34. $95.***SOLD***
BB Country Club Charcoal Gray Wool. W34. $85.


1818 Regent Brown Donegal Tweed. W34. $85.***SOLD***
Medium Gray Brooks Brothers Country Club. W35. $85.


Maroon Hudson. 35-30. $38.
Lt Khaki Milano 35-30
Peach Milano 35-30.


Lt Green Milano 35-32. $48.
Lt Khaki Milano 35-30. $48.
Green Milano 35-30. $48.


Navy Linen Regent. W36. $55.
Charcoal Gray Fitzgerald. W36. $55.***SOLD***
BB Country Club Gray Madison Saxxon Wool. $85.


Pink Milano Cotton 36-30. $48.
Khaki Milano 36-30. $48.***SOLD***
Pink Milano Linen/Cotton. 36-30. $48.
Lt Blue PRL 36-30. $28.***SOLD***


Charcoal Gray Wool Flat Front Pants. W36. $80.
White Pincord Jeans. 36-34. $35.
Pink Milano 36-34. $48.


Maroon Hudson. 36-32. $38.
White Advantage Elliot Chino, some marks from shelf dust. 36-34. $32.
Khaki Elliot. 36-32. $48.


BB Black Fleece Seersucker. BB4 W37. $85.
Black Milano Advantage. 37-32. $48.
Red Milano 37-32. $48


Heavy Black Wool Pants, Flat Front. W38. $75.
Flat Front Khaki Chinos. 37-32. $48.
1818 Madison Khaki. 38-32. $48


White Pincord Jeans. 38-34. $38.
Blue/White Seersucker 40-32 Cuffed. $52.
Khaki Brushed Twill Elliot 40-32 Cuffed. $48.


Brown Milano 40-34. $48.
Putty Milano 38-30. $48.
Khaki Milano 38-30. $48.


Tobacco Wool Flat Front. 44-unfinished. $95.
Medium Gray Wool Pleated. 44-unf. $95.***SOLD***
1818 Madison Camel Wool Pleated. 44-unf. $95.***SOLD***
Make a deal on all 3.


----------



## joenobody0

Patrick06790 said:


> This jacket is from the Bros. little-known "Brookie" line of the 70s. With a four and a half inch lapel, it's the jacket that screams "Exacta!"
> 
> It's actually pretty cool in a period way.
> 
> ptp 21 1/2
> left sleeve 24 1/4, right sleeve 23 3/4
> shoulder 18
> length top of collar 30 1/2, bottom 29
> 
> Patch/flap pockets, hook vent, and tendency toward collar creep, which is an easy fix for a good cleaner. (Repress it.) I think collar creep is often caused by being squished into a thrift store rack.
> 
> Discussion of collar creep: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...collar-creep-revisited&highlight=collar+creep
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010446.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010444.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010443.jpg
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/P1010445.jpg


It looks like a modern RL jacket! The 70's are back.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I will consider all reasonable offers on the items below.



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers ties. The first two are NWT. The third is NWOT. The fourth and fifth are in excellent condition. The fifth is stamped irregular. The bow tie is NWOT.
> 
> Prices -
> 
> 1. $25
> 2. $30 (tag says $95) -- *SOLD*
> 3. $25 -- *SOLD*
> 4. $20
> 5. $15 -- *SOLD*
> 6. $25 -- *SOLD*
> 
> All prices include shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines Fleece Vest - Navy - Medium -$50, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew Charcoal Dress Pants - Flat Front - 1.5 Cuff - 35x32 - 100% Wool - $30, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmond Grayson - Black - 9D - $55, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 Camel Hair Sport Coat - NWOT - Tagged 38R - $150, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Navy Blazer - Tagged 38R - $75, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew Khakis - Flat Front - No Cuff - 33x32 - $20, shipped


----------



## DFPyne

Tie Blow Out
$20 Shpped for 1, Discounts on more

Group A - Emblematic 
1. Wembly Blue Shield Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

2. Calvin Swine Blue Pigs Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3"

3. Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"

4. Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

5. Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

6. Green Pheasant Tie - 100% Silk - 3"

7. Burberrys Blue Logo Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"

8. Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B - Repp Stripes 
1. Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2. Armad Couture Blue & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

3. JCrew White, Green & Blue Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"

4. Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

5. Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

6. Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5

7. Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"


8. Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

9. Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

10. Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


Group C - Other
1. John Weitz by Burma Brown, Tan, White & Olive Plaid Tie - 100% Wool - 3" 

2. Oscar de la Renta Brown Dot Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


----------



## DFPyne

Get this stuff out of my house! Any offer will be considered.

1. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$30 Shipped]


2. Brooks Brothers Relaxed Fit 16.5-33 Blue Gingham Shirt
[$25 Shipped]


3. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford with Unlined Collar - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]


4. Gitman Brothers for J. Press 15-32 Tuxedo Shirt
[$25 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Micro Stripe Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]


6. Brooks Brothers 16.5-2 Blue & White Broadcloth Shirt- Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]


7. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$25 Shipped]


8. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$25 Shipped]


9. Florsheim Imperial Black Longwing 8.5 D
[$30 Shipped]



10. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons
[$30 Shipped]


11. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$20 Shipped] 


12. Medium BCC Country Club Yellow Polo
[$15 Shipped]


13. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$15 Shipped]


14. Medium Ivy Crew White Polo 
[$15 Shipped] 


15. 1. J. Crew Medium Pea Coat
Chest: 21.5" 
Shoulders: 18"
Bottom of Collar to End: 30"
Sleeve:25.5"
[$70 Shipped] 


2. 42S Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Flannel Charcoal Pin Stripe 3/2 Sack Suit 
Hooked vent, quarter lined. Flat front trousers, watch pocket, belt catcher.
[$50 Shipped] 
Jacket -
Chest: 45"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeves: 23.25"
Length: 29" from base of collar to hem
Trousers -
Waist: 38" 
Inseam: 28" + 1.5" Cuff 

























Feel free to PM with offers. I will of course give discounts on multiple items.


----------



## balla25

*Winter Wonderland: Brooks Brothers, Alan Flusser, J Crew, Polo Golf, Yves Saint Laurent, etc.*




































Amazing *Alan Flusser* Brown Sport Coat. It is 95% lambswool and 5% cashmere. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 44 L*_) 20" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32.5" BOC. Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.



























Spectacular *Hart Schaffner & Marx* Gray Patterned Sport Coat. The coat is 100% Camel Hair. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 44 L*_) 19.5" shoulders | 23" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 31.5" BOC. Asking $55 shipped in CONUS.













































Gorgeous *Yves Saint Laurent* Gray/Blue Cord Sport Coat. It is 100% wool and made in France. It has two buttons and is dual vented. The measurements are as follows: 17.5" shoulders | 19" pit to pit | 24.5" sleeves | 29.5" BOC. Asking $60 shipped in CONUS.




































Classic *Boston Traders* Black/Gray Herringbone patterned sport coat in excellent condition. The coat is 100% wool. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 46 L*_) 21" shoulders | 24.5" pit to pit | 26.5" sleeves | 31 and 1/4" BOC. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.











































Amazing *Lauren by Ralph Lauren*: Dark Brown Cord Sport Coat - (_*Marked size 44R*_) 25" Shoulders | 22.5" Pit to Pit | 25" Sleeves | 30 and 3/4" BOC. Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.













































Wonderful *Carl Michaels* Blue Sport Coat. The coat is 100% Cotton. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 38 L*_) 17.5" shoulders | 20" pit to pit | 25.5" sleeves | 30.5" BOC. Asking $45 shipped in CONUS. *SOLD - Thanks!*




































Outstanding *Viridian* Wool coat. The coat is lined and has a center vent. The measurements are as follows: 20.5" shoulders | 23" pit to pit | 24" sleeves | 31" BOC. Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.













































Brown *PETERS* All Weather Wear Corduroy Coat. This coat is in excellent condition and appears to have been worn sparingly - if ever. Take a look at the lining - amazing! The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 40*_) 19 and 3/4" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 33.5" BOC. This is really one great coat at the even better price of $55 shipped CONUS!













































Unbelievable *Botany 500* beige double breasted trench coat. The coat is made in the USA and has a center vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 40 R*_) 18.5" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 24.5" sleeves | 41" BOC Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.



























Sporty *Ralph Lauren Polo Golf* Green Quilted Jacket (_*Size L*_). It is 100% cotton. The coat's lining is absolutely stunning. Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.



























Incredible *J-Crew* dark blue shawl-collar sweater. Made from 100% cotton and _*marked a size large*_. Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.



























Thick *J-Crew* brown & gray sweater. Made from 100% wool and is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.



























*Polo by Ralph Lauren* (85% cotton & 15% cashmere) - _*size L*_ - Asking $35 shipped in CONUS.



























*Brooks Brothers* yellow sweater. Made in the USA from 100% cotton and is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $30 shipped in CONUS.


















*Brooks Brothers* Vest. The vest is 100% cashmere and is _*marked size 42*_. Asking $30 shipped in CONUS. *SOLD - Thanks!*




































*BROOKS BROTHERS *100% Supima Cotton DRESS SHIRT w/ GOLDEN FLEECE LOGO ON LEFT CHEST AREA (NWOT). This lovely shirt is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $25 shipped in CONUS.

There are no visible flaws in any of the listed items (i.e. rips, spots, or discoloration). PM me for additional pictures and measurements. As always please PM me with any interest or offers. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Sale on this fell through, so I'm relisting...*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Wool Sack - 42 Long*








  
Shoulders 18.25" | Pit to Pit 22" | Sleeves 26" | 33 Length BOC

*Asking **$45*


----------



## CMDC

3 offerings tonight.

First, here's an obscure one. Never heard of "Mister Guy" but he made a pretty nice jacket.
3/2 tweed sack. 1/2 lined; hook vent. Great all around jacket in a bold houndstooth. Khaki w/olive, light and chocolate brown.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5 +2 underneath

$35 conus




























Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale chocolate brown cords
Flat front, no cuff

38 x 30

$22 conus



















LLBean vest
Made in USA
Ligth khaki w/navy lining

Size L

$30 conus


----------



## firedancer

CMDC, 
Mister Guy is one of the nicer haberdashers here in town. I'm not sure who did a lot of the USA made for them but you're right. Nice jackets. Some of my favorite 3/2 tweeds are from there.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks Firedancer--mystery solved.


----------



## conductor

balla 25, just a reminder that clickable thumbnails (as opposed to full-size pics) make the forum easier to read for all. Consider using them.

Thanks


----------



## balla25

Thanks, your suggestion is duly noted!


----------



## leisureclass

15.5/35 BB OCBD with a soft and perfectly unlined collar $22 shipped CONUS


----------



## brozek

Last bump on these - no reasonable offer refused. If you're a 34-35" waist, I'd take $75 for all six pairs - an entire Fall trouser wardrobe!



brozek said:


> I'm trying to pare down to the things I wear the most, so I'm clearing some 34-35" waist fall pants and cords out of my closet. As you can see from the measurements, they fit really similarly. I'm asking *$18* each (including shipping), or *$30* for two of them (*or $75 for all six pairs*). Thanks!
> 
> Lands End traditional fit (catalog sample), british tan, tagged 34W, measures 34" waist, 32.5 inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img42741.jpg/
> 
> J.Crew Essential Chino, classic fit, khaki, tagged 33W, measures 34" waist, 32" inseam, 8" across hem **SOLD**
> 
> J.Crew 5-pocket cords, classic fit, tan, tagged 33x34, measures 35" waist, 33" inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img42781.jpg/
> 
> J.Crew trouser cords, classic fit, light gray, tagged 34x34, measures 35" waist, 33" inseam, 8.25" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/img42801.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/img42791.jpg/
> 
> Lands End cords, tailored fit, copper, tagged 34W, measures 34" waist, 33" inseam, 7.75" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/img42821.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/img42811.jpg/
> 
> J.Crew broken-in chinos, slim fit, charcoal, tagged 34x36, measures 35" waist, 34.5" inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/img42841.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/img42831.jpg/
> 
> RL Polo chinos, brown, tagged 34x32, measures 34" waist, 32" inseam, 8.5" across hem **SOLD**
> 
> RL Polo wool trousers, medium gray, tagged 34x32, measures 34.5" waist, 32" inseam, 8.5" across hem **SOLD**
> 
> Gap 1969 5-pocket cords, charcoal, tagged 33x32, measures 35" waist, 32" inseam, 8" across hem
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/80/img42911.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/img42891.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*Price drops...these need a good Trad home!*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale is a great pair of *shell cordovan Florsheim longwing *bluchers, burgundy color. * Size 11.5C*. These are truly gunboats with heavy double soles. The cordovan is in great condition; insoles, original outsoles show wear, but have lots of life left in them. All they need is a good polishing!
> 
> Asking $175>$150>$130>$115>*$105 shipped CONUS or Best Offer* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up for sale is a pair of beautiful *Custom Grade Church's Charles wingtips* in brown. These are *like new*, with little wear on the outsole, no wear on the insole. These are stunning in person. These *retail for $725*:
> 
> https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...&shoeID=3980&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0
> 
> *11G is UK size*, so it will correspond to approx. *11 to 11.5E in US size* (G is UK wide). For comparison, and to make sure they'll work for you, here are the *measurements*: 4 5/8" wide (outsole) by 13 1/8" length (outsole).
> 
> Asking $350>$325>$300>*$280 per pair shipped OBO* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two lovely pair of calfskin *Alden wingtip bals *which belong in every businessman's rotation. *Hampton last.* *Size 11E*. Black and brown [brown is SOLD]. Like new, inside & out. *Retail for $444 *on shoemart. Both shoes have some scuffing on the right toe, as seen in the photos.
> 
> Asking $200>$150>*$130 shipped CONUS per pair* via Paypal personal payment (or add 3% for PP fees).
> 
> Black:


----------



## joenobody0

^ I like those Church's very much. That's a very attractive last. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## TheWGP

Just realized I never posted drops on any of these items - so here you go!
Offers welcome on any of these items!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want more measurements? PM me!

*0) Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton L/S Shirt, S.*

Great for fall - it's exceedingly rare to see older Brooks stuff in size Small. Just $20>*$15 shipped.*



*1) Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton Polo, XXL.*

This is from my own closet, in a nice burgundy color. Shows a little wear but still wearable. Bonus - it's the rare Brooks Brothers polo that has* no logo* on the front! Just $11>9>6*>$5 shipped or FREE with any other item!*

 

2) Authentic Indian Madras 100% Cotton Made in USA long-sleeved button-down, L. Claimed!

*
3) Vintage Brooks Brothers lightweight 100% cotton jacket, XL.* Claimed pending payment!

This is another from my own closet, just don't wear it anymore. Great example of a light jacket from BB, size XL. Half lined, zip-up, button sleeves and a bit of an action-button feature on the back at the bottom of the jacket. PERFECT for Fall - that's when I wore this last year, and it served me well. One interior pocket, a surprisingly useful feature in a jacket like this. The only flaw is that one of the buttons on the back pulled off - this was professionally repaired, though I never took time to find a similar button to sew back on. For that matter, there are 2 buttons on the sleeves but I only ever used the outermost one - one of those would do nicely to replace the one on the back. Still, due to this, you're getting the perfect fall jacket CHEAP, and for far less than I paid for it: Just 29>25>20>*$17 shipped! - really, nobody wants this? *

    
*
4) VINTAGE J. Press 3-2 hook vent jacket, tagged 42L.*

This baby is something special. You know it's true vintage because it has New Haven, Cambridge, New York and San Francisco on the label. Hits all the trad staples: 3 roll 2 sack lightweight construction, half lined, hook vent, patch pockets... and it adds a touch of luxury: three-quarter-inch wide mother of pearl buttons! Structurally in fine shape, though there's a slight spot where the lining needs to be tacked down on the inside. This is a classic piece that just isn't made quite the same way anymore. Just 50>45>40>37> *$35 shipped for vintage J. Press!*

Measurements:
Pit to pit: ~22.5-23"
Shoulders: 18.5-19"
Sleeves from top of shoulder: ~26"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5-32"

  

6) NWT L.L. Bean Signature line button-down collar shirt in Fall colors, XL. Claimed!
7) Bill's Khakis Original Twills in British Khaki, M2P size 38. Claimed!

*12) Brooks Brothers Made in USA black cords, size 40.*

These are from my own closet, and I wore them a few times last fall. They're just not in the rotation this year, however, so I'm letting them to go to a good home. Surprisingly useful staple cords with button-and-clasp closure, no cuffs but plenty of room to add them if you like. Just 20>17>14>*$10 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~40" with perhaps 2-2.25 inches to let.
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs, with about 2.5" available to let out turned up inside.


----------



## Clay J

Always looking for brown Shell in size 13d, PM me!

Thanks


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop on the remaining Monopoly tie*

For sale: Two Monopoly emblematic silks!
Vintage circa 1985, 100% silk.








$10 for the remaining tie (the one on the left.)

*Hunt Club Clothiers Tweed Sack Jacket ~41 Long
*3/2.5, center vent. A lovely red, green, and golden brown weave.
~41 Long: 18" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32" BOC

 
Asking *$40 >> $35 >> $30 > $25*


----------



## AndroFan

Clothes are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers*, so please make them.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular jacket, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/731cc9d3_Southwick3pc1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FO9lB


Southwick grey with light pinstripes, 3 piece, 3 button "3 roll 2", single vented.
Asking *$65.*
Measurements are Jacket: 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.75" sleeves, 18.25" shoulders, 31" length. Pants (please see pictures): waist -17.25" (measured the front, laying flat, so 35"), length - 29 or 40 (I have no idea how to correctly measure pant length, so please see the pictures and let me know what I did wrong...ha)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd68538f_OxxfordPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/5tVyE



Oxxford 2 button, single vented, half canvas (see pics).
Asking *$45.*
Size marked as 42. Actual measurements: 22" Pit to pit, 20" waist, 19" shoulders, 32.75" height, 25.5" sleeves
Tiny hole on right lapel (see picture above), otherwise in great condition.
​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dccd6032_OxxfordStriped1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/CAaF0



Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking *$50*.
Size marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.
Left back strip of cloth needs to be resewn (should be a very easy fix). Otherwise in great condition.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1e/1e0b050c_Canali1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/r5Wto



Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking *$50.*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button is missing, but the buttons are very plain black plastic buttons, so button matching should be exceedingly easy.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/941eb79e_ZegnaSoft1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/9KCIX

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b95203ef_ZegnaSoft3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fb98e7a_ZegnaSoft4.jpeg


Zegna "Soft". Made in Switzerland. Brown houndstooth (?) pattern, 2 button, unvented.
Asking *$45*.
Listed measurement is 48 (European). Actual measurements are 22" pit to pit, 19.5" waist, 22.5" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 29" length

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c42611b_Burberry1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FWwbo

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/00/0009c447_Burberry2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2baa0d94_Burberry3.jpeg


Burberry, 2 button charcol with light pinstripes, double vented.
Asking *$40*
Size listed as 42S. Actual measurements 22.75" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 30.25" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b0/b04b2fe1_Sterling1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/1hcSB

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/636f62fc_Sterling3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fafc46c_Sterling4.jpeg


Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking* $30*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4c/4c249e6c_BrooksPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/nxS3X



Brooks brothers black and white houndstooth pattern, 2 button, single vented. White lining is pristine, no discoloration/fading.
Asking *$33.*
Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 23" waist, 25.25" sleeves, 20.5" shoulder, 32" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/28/284ecc5b_BrooksStretch1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/dCjY1



Brooks brothers "346 stretch", charcoal color, 2 button, single vented. Pristine condition, possibly NWOT (back vent fabric still sewn shut - see pic)
Asking *$35.*
Size listed at 48L. Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 24" waist, 26.25" sleeves, 21.5" shoulders, 33.5" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/IkORS



Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking *$30*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length

https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/93/93215d4f_Burberry2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/8/80/80084e1e_Burberry3.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/7/71/713f1ac0_Burberry1.jpeg
§ Burberry black with white/pink plaid. Listed size large. Extremely cool multi-colored buttons (see pic).
§ Asking *$25

https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d7/d7da18e5_Behar1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c5/c5987ce2_Behar2.jpeg
§ Ike behar white with multi-colored stripes. Listed size Medium. 
§ Excellent mint condition, freshly dry cleaned.
§ Asking $15

https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/ec/ec999375_Faconnable2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b9d42997_Faconnable1.jpeg
§ Faconnable, white with light brow/tan checks. Listed size medium.
§ Like the Behar, excellent mint condition, freshly dry cleaned.
§ Asking $15.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d34b9e3_BlackBrooks2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/5a/5ac294e3_BlackBrooks1.jpeg
§ Brooks brothers, black with red and yellow stripes. Listed size large.
**§ Asking $15

https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/65/656834f6_100_1665.jpeg


Thomas Pink, size Large - $SOLD
Thomas Pink, 100% Linen, size Large - $SOLD
Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 - $18-->$16 (original stays replaced)
REMOVED

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f5/f5dc5b60_100_1669.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 - $16-->$15 (original stays replaced)
Brooks Brothers, slim fit, Size 18/36 - $SOLD
Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 - $15-->$14
Hawes & Curtis French Cuffs, Size 17/43cm - $16-->$15 (original stays replaced)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/07/07feee92_100_1675.jpeg


REMOVED
Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - $16-->$15
Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - $16-->$15

https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/70/70560f62_100_1917.jpeg


Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 - $16-->$15
Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 - $16-->$15 (original stays replaced)

**https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/56/56ec97db_100_1968.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9d9af6fa_100_1971.jpeg
​

** 
​

**

Ermengildo Zegna - $17
Ermengildo Zegna - $17
Ermengildo Zegna - $17
Ermengildo Zegna - $17
​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48dbaa73_100_1700.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/4/42/42ca16af_100_1705.jpeg


Ermengildo Zegna - $17
Ermengildo Zegna - $14 (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20
Paul Stuart - $SOLD
Ben Silver Cravate - $14 (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/9019ae7e_100_1843.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/20f0c6d1_100_1849.jpeg


Brooks Brothers Makers - $12 (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - $15
Brooks Brothers Makers - $12 (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - $15
Brooks Brothers Makers - $15

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c774dd2_100_1856.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/52/5261cbde_100_1863.jpeg


Brooks Basics - $15
Brooks Basics - $SOLD
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14
Hugo Boss Black Label - $14

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/204f240c_100_1684.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c6/c643102f_100_1689.jpeg


Ike Behar - $14
Ike Behar - $12 (lining slightly twisted but still ties fine)
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - $12
Christian Dior Monsieur - $12
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ab/ab06c695_100_1677.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/3/33/337aefe6_100_1680.jpeg


Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14
Robert Talbott Studio - $11 (small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio - $12
Robert Talbott...very vintage - $11 (slight bottom edge wear)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/be5a26cc_100_1693.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f1c5bcb6_100_1697.jpeg


REMOVED
REMOVED
REMOVED
XMI Platinum - $12
Lands End - $12
XMI Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin (50/50 silk/wool) - $13

https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4f4570b9_100_1613.jpeg

​

*
* More pictures:

​

**


http://imgur.com/FHAvK



Allen Edmonds "Monterey" buckle loafers.
Size 10.5C
Metal buckle slight discoloration from aging
Uppers are in great shape
Asking $30
​

*


----------



## AlanC

ArtVandalay said:


> For sale: Two Monopoly emblematic silks!
> Vintage circa 1985, 100% silk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10 for the remaining tie (the one on the left.)


I can't believe no one has bought that other tie! C'mon--it's a Monopoly tie--when are you ever going to find another one?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks for the PSA, Alan! The remaining Monopoly tie is CLAIMED.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> 3 offerings tonight.
> 
> First, here's an obscure one. Never heard of "Mister Guy" but he made a pretty nice jacket.
> 3/2 tweed sack. 1/2 lined; hook vent. Great all around jacket in a bold houndstooth. Khaki w/olive, light and chocolate brown.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2 underneath
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale chocolate brown cords
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 x 30
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean vest
> Made in USA
> Ligth khaki w/navy lining
> 
> Size L
> 
> $28 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS!*

I have some seriously nice heritage items for the hunting, sporting, outdoor trad today, including some deadstock Woolrich buffalo plaid hunting pants, a Ted Williams for Sears, Roebuck & Co Blaze Orange hunting jacket.

*OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*​








*1) MADE IN THE USA Ted Williams for Sears, Roebuuck & Co. Blaze Orange Hunting Jacket*

This is all _kinds_ of awesome.

Sears introduced its Ted Williams line of outdoor apparel and sporting goods in 1961, presumably because as well as playing baseball Mr. Williams liked to hunt. Or maybe he was just so All-American that in the public view of him he _had_ to like to hunt, whether he actually did or not. I'm not sure of the date of this coat, but judging from the label this is one of the earlier and more successful products in this line--which places it firmly in the time of Take Ivy and the Golden Age of trad.

Hunting Blaze Orange--just in case you missed that!--this coat is terrific--warm and lightweight, as you'd want in the field. It features a quilted lining, and all sorts of extras, which make it utterly awesome. (If the sleeves were longer, there's no way this would be here!) It has two front pockets, and two handwarmer pockets lined in duck. The collar is knit, and in terrific condition, with no pilling or pulling out of shape at all. The sleeves have knit storm cuffs which are in the same terrific condition. It has quilted shooting patches on both shoulders, and throat latches on both sides, so you can affix them easily whether you are right or left handed. This also has a removable hood, which buttons to the jacket with large buttons that could be easily operated in the cold; the hood itself is zippered in the center. It also closes with a drawstring. The coat also--of course!--has a full-length Game Pocket in the back, which has easily cleanable material lining it. The jacket has a shoulder cape, at the bottom of which are studs to attach your hunting licence packet to.

This really is a great jacket, which just shouts Classic American Hunting Gear!

Naturally, it was Made in the USA.

This coat is in overall Very, very Good condition. It has no damage at all to the knit collar and cuffs, which is very good news indeed. It does have the usual scufffs and marks that a working coat will acquire over four decades, but these are pretty minor, and I suspect most will be removed with dry cleaning. The handwarmer pockest are perfectly functional, but both have interior holes; these could be repaired or ignored. All zippers move neatly and smoothly, and all buttons are in place.

This is an awesome coat!

*Asking just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*It's tagged a 42, but this is a 1960's 42, and so this would work well for a modern 40, also--possibly a 38 depending on how much you layer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length (BOC): 31

















          

*2) DEADSTOCK Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Hunting Pants*

Like the coat above, this are all kinds of awesome--and if they fit me in the waist they wouldn't be here. I need to eat more...

Unlike the Woolrich pants that occasionally surface on eBay, these are deadstock, and so unworn. They're thus in absolutely excellent condition. I believe that they were Made in Pennsylvania, USA--unlike many of Woolrich's products now, which are outsourced and come from the country Imported. So, yes, these have all the heritage you'd want! And they're fantastic. Lovely and warm in the classic Woolrich Buffalo red and black Plaid, these are flat front, and feature a watch pocket. The knit cuffs at the ankles are in terrific condition, firm and springy as the day they left the workshop they were made in. Plus, unlike many Woolrich pants, these are serious about being used in the field. They have double reinforced knees, and a very generous reinforced seat--these won't wear through in a hurry no matter how long you kneel in them for, or how long you sit in a hide, or in mud, waiting for deer or duck....

Since these are deadstock, you really won't be seeing another pair like this again soon, so if they're your size, grab 'em!

*Asking $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Waist, laid flat: 19 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 woolen pants, plus 3 3/4 knit cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$16 CONUS! Made in the USA trenchcoat, with removable lining.*

This is a very nice, everyday trenchcoat. Traditional khaki, it has a zip-coat plaid liner, with the zip moving nice and fluidly. It also has a hook vent, is belted, and has an interior zipped security pocket. there's no fabric content listed that I could find, but it seems to be made from some sort of microfiber, so it's no doubt very water resistant. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$16, OR OFFER*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length (BOC): 50


----------



## TweedyDon

*$15 CONUS! Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed! Lovely heavy, half-canvassed jacket w/PATCH POCKETSt!*

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I've been measuring, photographing,and writing since 7am, EST... and here it is!*
> 
> As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, and all prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *SWEATERS*​
> *1) WOMEN'S Sz L Avoca Arran vest.*
> 
> You know how it goes--you spend just as much time working out how to justify to her another Harris tweed jacket, or your fifth Shaggy Dog sweater as you do browsing here for tradly bargains, or else you've now started having things shipped to your office, to avoid inquiries. I have the solution! Buy this, and have it shipped home. Then, when she tells you "there's ANOTHER parcel for you", you can smile, nad hand it over, saying "Actually, this one's for you..."
> 
> This sweater is Made in ireland, and is in excellent condition, with wooden buttons. It's tagged a size L, and the chest measures 23", with the sleeves c. 31.5".
> 
> *Asking $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Lord Jeff cable knit sweater. Sz L.*
> 
> This is lovely! beautiful and thick, the colour is a lovely rich tobacco--shown best in the label close-up. The back is different from the front, as shown. In excellent condition, and made in the USA. Cheat measures 21", sleeve c. 34 1/2".
> 
> *Asking $17, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Aran sweater. Size S. *
> 
> Made in Ireland, this is in excellent condition. Chest measures 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31".
> 
> *Asking $18, or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> *SHIRTS*​
> *1) Pendleton Country Traditionals.*
> 
> In Vyella-type fabric of 80/20 cotton/wool. This does have some marks on the sleeve, as shown,a nd so is in Good/very Good condition. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve c. 33.
> 
> *Asking $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS*
> 
> _*All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*_
> *
> 4) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers.*
> 
> Lovely soft cotton, from fabric woven in Italy. Lovely rich dark brown tobacco colour. Flat front. Perfect for Fal! These do have a couple of marks on them; one one the waist band which will be mainly hidden by your belt, and a couple near the hem, as shown. These might or might not come out with laundering/dry cleaning.
> 
> Waist 16 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1)
> 
> *Asking $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> *6) Brooks Brothers GTH trousers!*
> 
> Terrific, and classically GTH! However, they do have a cigarette burn in the front, as shown. Hence, these are *FREE--just send me $12 to cover shipping!*
> 
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Oxxford for Maus and Hoffman trousers.*
> 
> These are absolutely fantastic. Cut from a beautifully soft cloth that I suspect is either wool and alpaca or (more likely) wool and cashmere (or even, possibly, all cashmere) these beautiful trousers feature pick stitching on the pockets and on the fly. I belieev that the buttonholes are hand-sewn. They're also slightly pleated in the front, and have a watch pocket. They do have a couple of minor marks in the front around the knees, as shown, which might or might not come out. Given these, these trousers are very fairly *priced at $25, or offer*.
> 
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *TWEED JACKETS!*​
> *1) Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is terrific--Harris Tweed as it should be! Seriously thick, heavym and warm, this beautiful older tweed features metal-shanked football buttons, classic UK one-button cuff, and slanted hacking pockets. The tweed itself is also wonderful--a beautiful brown herringbone with complementary brown and russetapple stripes running vertically through it, in classic Harris fashion. This tweed is fully lined and features twin vents. It's also half-canvassed. It does have a tiny pinprick hole in the left sleeve that's easily repaired, and shown here. Because of this this is only in Very Good condition, hence
> 
> *asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 42.5L (!)*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Hickey Freeman bespoke cord jacket*
> 
> This is beautiful--and if you only have one cord jacket for the Fall, this should be it! (Unless you'd like a 1946 3/2 sack cord jacket, that I'll be listing later today!  ) Made by Hickey Freeman, this lovely cord jacket is fully lined and has a center vent. It's also half-canvassed and in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Dunn & Co herringbone with elbow patches*
> 
> This is a lovely British tweed! Fully lined and half-canvassed this jacket has elbow patches and twin vents. The tweed is a lovely, classic herringbone, BUT it also has subtle horizonal striping, which gives it a very subtle glen plaid effect. This was Made in Britain. There are a couple of minor marks bythe cuff of one sleeve, as shown, although these do blend into the tweed. However, because of these this is in Very Good condition, and hence
> 
> *asking just $22, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 42S*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 28 5/8


----------



## leisureclass

Teaser - Coming soon to an exchange near you:
Bill's M2 Navy Chinos 34/30
Bill's M2P Deep Red Wide Wale Cords 33/30
BB Clark Khakis 30/30
J Press 3/2 Suit - Charcoal Gray size 36 - Drop 6

PM with any interest - photos and measurements coming soon


----------



## Danny

Last chance, or it's off to ebay/charity...make any offer. Someone's gotta want this Harris Tweed..?

Harris Tweed sportcoat from Kennedy's. Seem quite vintage, though I am not sure [see label]. I think I got this from this thread last year, but it doesn't fit me quite well enough. It does have a slight creasing under the left shoulder [above the pocket] that you might be able to see in the photo...I am sure this can be pressed out, but I did not do so. Shoulders 18", length 29.5", sleeve 24.5", chest 21.5". The jacket is quarter lined, basically just lined around the armholes and down the inside front. $40 shipped.

Brooks Brothers rugby. Lighter weight fabric than regular rugby. Labeled as 'performance knit'. Shoulders 19" Length 29". Marked as L, but fits between a M and L I believe. $24 shipped.

Lacoste kelly green v neck sweater. I am guessing some kind of lambswool blend. Shoulders 20", Length 23". $19 shipped.

Levi's denim shirt. Shoulders 19" Sleeve 23.5" $15 shipped.

LL Bean MADE IN IRELAND loden green lambswool sweater vest. Size S. Shoulders 15.5" Length 23". A couple holes. NOt sure if anyone wants to take this and get them repaired or live with them, it's a nice piece otherwise. $12 shipped.

Christopher Hayes MADE IN IRELAND argyle shetland wool sweater. Size L. Shoulders 19" Length 26.5" $22 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The GTH Brooks trousers and the HF cord jacket from 32rollandrock's haul are now claimed, as is the Lord Jeff sweater, the Aran sweater, and the Dunn Harris Tweed!


----------



## HalfLegend

:icon_cheers:Congrats guys! 600 Pages of Trad Thrifting and Trading!


----------



## DFPyne

New Additions - 
1. Bills M2 Khakis
[$75 Shipped]
Waist: 34
Inseam:31


2. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Yellow Strech Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$25 Shipped]


3. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$25 Shipped]


4. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$25 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers 346 Navy 3/2 Suit - Tagged 45R
[$100 Shipped]

Jacket 
Chest: 22.5"
Shoulder:19.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Pants -
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 31.5" (1.5" Cuff) + 1" to Let Out

6. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$50 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


7. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$40 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


Tie Blow Out - PRICE DROPS
$16 Shpped for 1, Discounts on more

Group A - Emblematic 
1. Wembly Blue Shield Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


2. Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"


3. Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"


4. Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


5. Burberrys Blue Logo Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"


6. Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B - Repp Stripes 
1. Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2. Armad Couture Blue & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

3. JCrew White, Green & Blue Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"

4. Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

5. Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

6. Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5

7. Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"


8. Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

9. Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

10. Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


Group C - Other
1. John Weitz by Burma Brown, Tan, White & Olive Plaid Tie - 100% Wool - 3" 

2. Oscar de la Renta Brown Dot Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


Sold
- Calvin Swine Blue Pigs Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3"
- Green Pheasant Tie - 100% Silk - 3"
- Florsheim Imperial Black Longwing 8.5 D


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

*Brooks Brothers* blue-white stripe OCBD
Made in USA
Tagged size: *16.5 x 35*

Great shape, name written on bottom interior placket for laundry purposes.

It's a fantastic stripe, extremely versatile. I wish I had one like this myself.

*Only $20* delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## leisureclass

*Brooks Brothers, J Press, Bills*

*DROP TO 19$ CONUS, OBO*



leisureclass said:


> 15.5/35 BB OCBD with a soft and perfectly unlined collar $22 shipped CONUS


J Press suit ~36









S to S: 17 - P to P: 20 -- Waist: 30 - Inseam 30
Asking $75, OBO - canvased and fully lined (in navy!) Ex Condition

Asking 32 Bucks per pair, Or Best Offer, for the following 3 pants - BB Clarks are unworn, Bills both Very Good Condition:








BB Clark fit khakis 30/30









Bills M2P 33/30 - actual color is darker than flash makes it here. See other photo on link









Bills Navy Chinos 34/30

Reasonable offers always welcome! Please PM with interest! Discounts for more than one item purchased! As always, more photos here: https://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/mallardtie/


----------



## AlanC

Another price slash!

This would sell for hundreds of dollars from Paul Stuart. Get a classic but unique Made in England Harrington in perfect shape for a fraction of retail.

Tagged Medium but might work for a Large.



AlanC said:


> *Paul Stuart* Harrington jacket
> Made in England
> Size: M (P2P: 24")
> Wool-Silk-Linen Blend
> 
> *NOW $45!* Asking 75 $100 delivered CONUS, Paypal


Trying to move this great Orvis coat out.

Steal it for *$35 delivered* CONUS, Paypal



AlanC said:


> *Orvis* coat with American Indian blanket lining (!)
> Tagged size: L (could work for XL)
> P2P: 26"
> Leather trim. Very nice coat. I don't know what Orvis would charge, but a lot.
> 
> https://img813.imageshack.us/i/img5411l.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img5408b.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5406w.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD* J. Press bold stripe 17 x 35. Freshly dry-cleaned and hot off the thrift store rack. I see no issues with this shirt. $25 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*

Actual measurement (an inexact science with me) is a hair smaller than tagged, about 16 3/4 x 34 3/4


----------



## swb120

*Good Trad stuff: Alden loafers, UK/Scotland sweaters!*

A few things for the good of the order:

1) Alden 660 black calf tassle loafers, size 10.5A. In good condition. Leather uppers are in good condition, save some scuffing on rear of shoe; polishing will hide it, but not remove it. Insoles/outsoles are in great shape.

Asking *$57 shipped CONUS*.









   

2) Alden 663 burgundy calf tassle loafers, size 8.5C. In very good condition. Leather uppers are in good condition, save some light surface scuffing on the toes; polishing will remove them. Insoles/outsoles are in great shape.

*CLAIMED*.









   

3) Land's End Shetland sweater, made in England, forest green. Beautiful sweater, gorgeous deep green color! In excellent condition. Tagged medium, but measures like a small - 19" pit to pit.

*CLAIMED*.

 

4) Lovely Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a Medium to Large - measures 22" pit to pit.

Asking *$30 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## Geoff Gander

*Orvis casual checked shirt (size L)*

An Orvis casual button down shirt, size L, made in Hong Kong. Tip-top condition, from a smoke-free home. Base colour is pale yellow, with windowpane check pattern in green, pink, red, and light blue.

*$30 shipped* CONUS and Canada.


----------



## swb120

*Suits! Ralph Lauren Blue Label & Brooks Bros Golden Fleece, Sizes 39 & 40*

OK, here are the suits I promised some of you. They're beautiful...I only wish they were in my size!

Asking *$260 shipped CONUS* per suit via paypal personal payment (or add 3% for non-pp)

1) *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece, tagged size 39R, brownish-gray Glen plaid*. Outstanding condition, save two places (jacket & pants) where the lining was opened, likely to see how much add't fabric there was to let it out. Full canvassed, fully lined, center vent, pleated pants, cuffed, made in US. Blah blah blah...you guys know BB GF's!

2) *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece, tagged sz 39R, flannel gray pinstripe*. Simply gorgeous...no flaws. Full canvassed, fully lined, center vent, pleated pants, cuffed, made in US, etc., etc. Softer, lighter flannel material.

3) *Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label gray flannel pinstripe, size approx. sz 39R*. Very heavy flannel...truly striking...gorgeous. Made in USA, 3 button, rolled to 2nd (but darted, not a sack), fully lined, center vent, I can't tell if it's 1/2 or full canvassed...I assume 1/2 if it's blue label. Flat front pants, big 2" cuffs, suspender buttons.

*Measurements for both BB GF suits*: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39-40
Length: 31
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)

Trousers waist: 32.5-33 (3+" to let out)
Inseam: 29 (1" in add't to cuffs)
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 1.5"

*Measurements for Ralph Lauren Blue Label*:
Chest: 41
Waist: 37.5
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 24 (2.5" to let out)

Trousers waist: 32 (3+" to let out)
Inseam: 29.25 (1" in add't to cuffs)
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 2"

*Photos*:
1)








          

2)








       

3)








       

****though not Trad, I also have a gorgeous Zegna MTM suit, sz 44L, and a cashmere Canali sportcoat, sz 38R, in the Sales Forum****


----------



## TheWGP

Noting the sold items, just a couple left - coming soon: Bostonian and Florsheim vintage #8 shell longwings in 10.5C and 11C!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want more measurements? PM me!

*0) Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton L/S Shirt, S.*

Great for fall - it's exceedingly rare to see older Brooks stuff in size Small. Just $20>15>*$12 shipped.*



*1) Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton Polo, XXL.*

This is from my own closet, in a nice burgundy color. Shows a little wear but still wearable. Bonus - it's the rare Brooks Brothers polo that has* no logo* on the front! *FREE with any other item or pay actual shipping!*

 

*12) Brooks Brothers Made in USA black cords, size 40.*

These are from my own closet, and I wore them a few times last fall. They're just not in the rotation this year, however, so I'm letting them to go to a good home. Surprisingly useful staple cords with button-and-clasp closure, no cuffs but plenty of room to add them if you like. Just 20>17>14>*$10 shipped.*

Measurements:
Waist: ~40" with perhaps 2-2.25 inches to let.
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs, with about 2.5" available to let out turned up inside.


----------



## leisureclass

The J Press suit I listed above has now sold! Thanks! The OCBD, and all three pairs of pants are still available - please PM me with ?s, claims, or offers.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$10+S&H.

BOW TIE CULL;









1. No Tag Vintage Guards Stripe
2. SOLD
3. J.Press red/silvergrey/white repp
4. SOLD
5. SOLD









6. J.Press green foulard
7. J.Press brown paisley
8. SOLD

All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $15ppd per bowtie or $45 + S&H for the four remaining bows.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Updates



SouthernLiveOak said:


> I will consider all reasonable offers on the items below.





SouthernLiveOak said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers ties. The first two are NWT. The third is NWOT. The fourth and fifth are in excellent condition. The fifth is stamped irregular. The bow tie is NWOT.
> 
> Prices -
> 
> 1. $25
> 2. $30 (tag says $95) *--SOLD*
> 3. $25 -*- SOLD*
> 4. $20
> 5. $15 *-- SOLD*
> 6. $25 *-- SOLD*
> 
> All prices include shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines Fleece Vest - Navy - Medium -$50, shipped *-- SOLD*
> 
> JCrew Charcoal Dress Pants - Flat Front - 1.5 Cuff - 35x32 - 100% Wool - $30, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmond Grayson - Black - 9D - $55, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 Camel Hair Sport Coat - NWOT - Tagged 38R - $150, shipped *-- SOLD*
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Navy Blazer - Tagged 38R - $75, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew Khakis - Flat Front - No Cuff - 33x32 - $20, shipped *-- SOLD*


----------



## bwong337

bwong337 said:


> I finally got around to measuring and taking pics of the brooks checks coat:
> Measurements were a little off the first time. Here's the actual measurements, measured andy style.
> 
> Material: Wool/Silk blend
> Tagged size: 38S, but fits more like a 40S
> shoulders: 18 inches
> p2p: 21 inches
> boc to bottom: 28.75 (short!)
> sleeve: 23 inches (short!)
> 
> I was thinking I'll start at *$SOLD.*
> Here's the coat in full view:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I picked up this Willis and Geiger Sweater from ebay.
Very nice, made in England, ridiculously thick and heavy.
A rusty brown and green marled wool.

It's tagged a small, but on no planet is it a small.
It's like 35" long.

I think heavy shawl collar sweaters should be worn big like sportcoats (and not short and tight like in J.Crew) but this is just too big for me.

If any of you giant trads are interested let me know, it's yours at my cost (probably like $50 shipped), otherwise Ill just return it.


----------



## andcounting

DROPS
Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32.

 Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped










Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped










Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped *SOLD*

Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA

46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves.

45 > 42 > 40 shipped.

















Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 22 shipped.

 Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.

















Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings).

Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves.

48 > 30 shipped.

















A few ties.

Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp*

Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD*

Tie - J Crew

*12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.










Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. *
80 > 78 > 70 > 60 shipped!*

Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves.

Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.


























Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). 
*80>75 > 55 shipped.*

Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves.

Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
































*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110>100 SHIPPED!* ​
*I also have some BB cord jackets that'll be up soon.*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
$10+S&H.

BOW TIE CULL;










*1. No Tag RED/BLUE Guards Stripe*
2. SOLD
*3. J.Press red/silvergrey/white repp*
4. SOLD
5. SOLD










*6. J.Press green foulard*
*7. J.Press brown paisley*
8. SOLD

All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $15ppd per bowtie or $45 + S&H for the four remaining bows.


----------



## swb120

*Some great Trad stuff!*

Some great things here...come & get 'em!

1) *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer, made in USA, sz. 41R.* In mint condition...beautiful newer sack with nice shoulders. [spots are from camera]

Asking *$75 shipped *CONUS.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 43
Waist: 41
Length: 31
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25 (1.5" to let out)









   

2) *Alden 902 brown wingtip bals, sz. 12D*. Solid, workhorse wingtips. Show a good bit of use, have been resoled. Leather uppers in good condition. Good candidate for Alden recrafting.

Asking *$55 shipped CONUS*.

     

3) Lovely *handmade silk bow tie by Carrot & Gibbs*. Like new. Fishing lure pattern on royal blue background.

Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.

 

4) Like *new Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt, size 34*, brass buckle, made in Italy. Looks brand new, no wear on belt holes, worn only a few times, if that.

Asking *$35 shipped CONUS*.

   

5) *Custom-made Sills tweed sportcoat, size 40-41R *(see measurements), full canvassed (I believe), working surgeon's cuffs, ticket pocket, dual vent, fully lined. Made in 1990, but looks as if it were made last year. Gorgeous. Small moth hole on sleeve...barely noticeable given the weave...easy repair (see photo below).

Asking *$55 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*:
Chest: 43
Waist: 39
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 24.5









      

Small, easily repairable moth hole:


----------



## brozek

brozek said:


> Last bump on these - no reasonable offer refused. If you're a 34-35" waist, I'd take $75 for all six pairs - an entire Fall trouser wardrobe!


 Someone took me up on this offer, so all six pairs of the trousers from pg. 598 are sold. Thanks!


----------



## brozek

*Paul Stuart tweed, 40L*

***SOLD - thanks!***

'Tis the season! I'm selling a Paul Stuart tweed suit, size 40L, which was made in Canada (almost certainly by Samuelsohn). It's a 2-button jacket, fully canvassed, with very minimal shoulder padding. The trousers are flat-front with unhemmed inseams (long enough to cuff), triple closure, brace buttons, and adjustable side tabs. I'm asking $60 shipped (USPS Priority, with delivery confirmation). Thanks!

*Measurements: *
44" chest
26.25" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff)
33" length (excluding collar)
18" shoulders
19.75" jacket waist (laid flat)
34" trouser waist
37" unhemmed inseams

(Click for much larger photos)


----------



## bwong337

1. Ermenegildo Zegna Trofeo Made in Switzerland - *$70*
Green herringbone
Really soft fabric
Half lined
Tagged 50R(EU)full canvased
working cuffs

S2S: 18.5
P2P: 20.75
Waist: 19.25
BOC: 30.75
Sleeve: 24.25

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of the fabric/color - 









Tags-

















Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC


----------



## ArtVandalay

You may get a better response for that Zegna on the Fashion Forum...


----------



## DFPyne

New Additions - 
1. Bills M2 Khakis
[$50 Shipped]
Waist: 34
Inseam:31


2. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Yellow Strech Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$25 Shipped]


3. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$20 Shipped]


4. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers 346 Navy 3/2 Suit - Tagged 45R
[$85 Shipped]

Jacket 
Chest: 22.5"
Shoulder:19.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Pants -
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 31.5" (1.5" Cuff) + 1" to Let Out

6. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$40 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


7. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


Tie Blow Out - PRICE DROPS
$14 Shipped for 1, Discounts on more

Group A - Emblematic 
1. Wembly Blue Shield Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


2. Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"


3. Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"


4. Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


5. Burberrys Blue Logo Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"


6. Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B - Repp Stripes 
1. Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2. Armad Couture Blue & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

3. JCrew White, Green & Blue Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"

4. Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

5. Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

6. Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5

7. Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"


8. Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

9. Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

10. Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


Group C - Other
1. John Weitz by Burma Brown, Tan, White & Olive Plaid Tie - 100% Wool - 3" 

2. Oscar de la Renta Brown Dot Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


Offers Welcome!


----------



## leisureclass

The Navy Bills I had listed have sold. THANKS!
If you buy either of the remaining pairs of pants I will throw in the BB OCBD FREE!!!!!
PM w/ interest and ?s please.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. I absorb part of the shipping cost on international shipments. All items are first quality unless otherwise noted but have a mark on the label which prevents return to BB

The Brooks Brothers Size Chart provides a wealth of information on the subject of measurements and sizing.

Southwick for SHIPS shirts are made for the Japanese market.

All shirts are $45 unless otherwise noted. You want a discount? Take $5 off the price of the second and each subsequent shirt.

Blue Egyptian Cotton Golden Fleece. 14.5-31.
White w Pink/Blue Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31.***SOLD***
White w Blue/Taupe Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31.


White w Green Stripes Buttondown Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31 Slim.
White w Tan Stripes Club Collar Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-31 Slim.


White Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Trad.***SOLD***
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-31 Slim.


Blue SHIPS royal oxford. 15.5-33***SOLD***
White w Blue Stripes SHIPS. *14.5-32.*


White Pinpoint OCBD. 14.5-32.
Southwick for SHIPS Blue Spread Collar. 14.5-32.
White Formal Shirt. 14.5-32.


Golden Fleece Blue White Check Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-32 SLIM FIT.***SOLD***
White/Blue Microcheck FC. 14.5-33 Extra Slim.


White w Blue Microcheck Egyptian Cotton FC. There is a tiny hole (pictured) to the right of the label. The yoke is two pieces thick so this does not show on the back of the shirt. 14.5-32. $30.***SOLD***
Blue Supima OCBD. 14.5-32 Slim.***SOLD***
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-33 Trad.
White Supima OCBD. 14.5-32 Slim.***SOLD***


White Supima OCBD. 14.5-32 Slim.
SHIPS Blue Royal Oxford. 14.5-32.***SOLD***
SHIPS White Royal Oxford. 14.5-32.***SOLD***


White Broadcloth Non-Iron. 14.5-33 Extra Slim.
White Supima OCBD. 14.5-33.


White/Blue Microstripe Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-33 Slim.***SOLD***
White w Green/Tan Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 14.5-33 Slim.***SOLD***
Blue w Contrast Collar Cotton Shirt. 14.5-33.


White FC Dress Shirt Non-Iron. 14.5-34 Slim.
White Dress Shirt Non-Iron. 14.5-34 Slim.
White Buttondown Dress Shirt Non-Iron. 14.5-34 Slim.


Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim.
Ecru Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Slim.


White Supima OCBD. 14.5-34 Trad.
Pink End on End FC. 14.5-34.


These size Small shirt are short sleeve and are 15 inches in the neck. All made in India.
Earthtone Patch Madras. $38.
RedTone Patch Madras. $38.
Plaid Subdued Madras. $38.


Blue/White Irish Linen LS with Epaulets. Small Slim Fit.**SOLD**
White Prosport BB Country Club Sport Shirt. Made in Peru. Short Sleeve. I have this in Small and Medium. $35.
Yellow w White Collar LS Supima. Small Extra Slim. $40
Yellow w Blue/White Checks Irish Linen SS. Small Slim $35


White Supima OCBD. 15-31 Slim.
White w Tan Stripes Club Collar Egyptian Cotton. 15-31 Slim.
White w Blue Windowpane Non-Iron. 15-32 Slim.***SOLD***


Heather Gray Buttondown. 15-32 Slim.***SOLD***
Blue Supima OCBD. 15-32 Slim.
Pink Supima Non Iron OCBD. 15-32 Slim.


Blue w Dk Blue/White Stripe End on End. 15.5-32.5.
SHIPS Blue Royal Oxford. 15.5-33.***SOLD***


White w Thin Blue Stripe Non Iron Egyptian Cotton. 15-33.
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-33 Slim
White w Medium Blue Stripe Non Iron. 15-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***


White w Blue Checks 15-33 SOLD
White Cotton Tab Collar Non-Iron. 15-33 Extra Slim.
White w Blue/Taupe Checks Egyptian Cotton. Retail $135. 15-33 Regular.***SOLD***


Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 15-34.
White w Gray/Red Stripes Non-Iron. 15-34 Trad.


Ecru Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.
Blue / White Bengal Stripe Non Iron. 15-35. Extra Slim.***SOLD***


Yellow Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.***SOLD***
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.


Pink Supima OCBD. 15-35 Slim.***SOLD***
White w Multicolor Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 15-35.


White w Pink Check Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-31 Regular.
White w Blue Windowpane Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Slim.
Blue/White Gingham. 15.5-32 Extra Slim.***SOLD***


Red/White Gingham. 15.5-32 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Pink Supima OCBD. 15.5-32 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White w Blue Stripes Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Slim.


Blue/White Fine Houndstooth Non Iron. 15.5-32 Extra Slim.
Lt Blue w Yellow/White/Brn Stripe Egyptian Cotton, $135 Retail. 15.5-33 Slim.
White Cotton/Linen. Retail $135. 15.5-34.


Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 15.5-32 Slim.
Blue with Varied Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-33 Slim.
Medium Blue Non Iron. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.
White w Blue/Taupe Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-33 Slim.***SOLD***


Blue Pinpoint BD Non Iron. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Blue University Stripe OCBD. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***


Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Traditional.
Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Slim.
Pale Blue Herringbone Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-33 Slim.***SOLD***


Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Slim.
Red University Stripe OCBD 15.5-33 Slim.***SOLD***
White Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Slim.***SOLD***


Blue Music Stripe Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-33 Regular.
White w Maroon/Gray Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-33.
Blue w White Stripe. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***


White w Blue/Tan Stripe Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-33 Slim.
White Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White w Blue/Lavender Stripe Non-Iron. 15.5-33 Slim.


Blue w White/Navy Stripes EgyptianCotton FC. 15.5-33 Slim.
White w Blue/Tan Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-33 Slim.
Pale Lavender Herringbone Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-34 Slim.


Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15.5-33 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White w Blue Stripes. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.
Ecru Supima Non Iron. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.


Blue POW Non Iron. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Pink Herringbone Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-34 Regular.


Grey/White Herringbone BBCC Cotton/Cashmere Blend Non-Iron. M, 15.5-34.
Golden Fleece White/Lt Blue Microcheck. 15.5-34.
White w Lt Blue Checks Egyptian Cotton. 15.5-34 Slim.


White Supima Non-Iron OCBD. 15.5-34 Slim.***SOLD***
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Yellow Supima OCBD. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***


Purple w White Stripe Contrast Collar Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-34 Slim.
Black/White Gingham. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White w Blue/Dk Blue Stripes. 15.5-34 Extra Slim.


Blue/White Microstripe Egyptian Cotton Pin Collar FC, 15.5-34 Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 15.5-34 Regular.
NOS Blue 55% Cotton 45% Polyester Pinpoint BD. 15.5-34.
Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15.5-34 Slim.***SOLD***


White w Red Stripe Non-Iron. 15.5-35 Slim.
Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-35 Trad.***SOLD***
Yellow Supima OCBD. 15.5-35 Slim.


Red University Stripe Supima OCBD. 15.5-36 Slim.
White Supima OCBD. 15.5-36 Extra Slim.


Blue Supima OCBD. 15.5-36 Trad.
Blue w Pale Yellow Stripe Fine Herringbone Ehyptian Cotton Non-Iron. 15.5-36.


Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16-32 Trad.***SOLD***
Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16-32 Slim.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16-32 Extra Slim.
White Barrel Cuff Non-Iron. 16-32.


Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16-32 Slim.
White w Blue Check Egyptian Non-Iron. 16-33 Slim.
White/Purple Gingham. 16-33 Extra Sim.
Lt Blue Pinpoint Non Iron. 16-33 Slim.


Golden Fleece 2 Ply Cotton Superfine White w Tan Stripes Contrast Collar. 16-33.
White Egyptian Cotton Pin Collar FC. 16-33 Slim.


Blue/White Gingham. 16-34 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
White/Black Microcheck. 16-34 Extra Slim.


Lavender Check Egyptian. 16-34 Regular Fit.
Golden Fleece White Royal Oxford Non Iron FC. This shirt has minor shelf dust marks on the collar. I guarantee that this will come out in the wash. 16-34. $40.
Blue/White Gingham. 16-36 Extra Slim.


White w Blue Check Egyptian Cotton. 16-35 Regular.
White w Red/Blue Ropestripe Egyptian Cotton. 16-34.


Lt Blue Herringbone Egyptian Cotton. 16.5-33 Regular
Lavender Herringbone Egyptian Cotton. 16.5-33 Regular
Blue Herringbone Egyptian. 16.5-33 Slim.
Because these are Luxury Line shirts, even the Regular is somewhat slim cut. Consult the BB Size Chart.


White w Blue Stripe Non Iron. 16.5-34 Extra Slim.
White Non Iron Buttondown. 16.5-35 Slim.


White/Blue Check w Brown Blue Overcheck Egyptian Cotton. 16-35 Slim.***SOLD***
White Herringbone Egyptian Cotton. 16-35 Slim.***SOLD***
Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16-35 Slim.


White w Blue Checks SS Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5.
White Fine Linen SS Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5.
White w Red/Blue Checks SS Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5.


White Supima OCBD. 16.5-32 Trad.
Blue Supima OCBD. 16.5-33 Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 16.5-33 Regular.


Yellow Supima OCBD. 16.5-33 Slim.
NOS Red/White Pinpoint BD. 16.5-33.
White Cotton Dress Shirt. 16.5-33.
Red Gingham. 16.5-34 Regular.


Lavender Check Egyptian Cotton. 16.5-34 Regular Fit.
Golden Fleece White French Cuff. 16.5-34
Golden Fleece Sea Island Cotton Blue Herringbone FC. 16.5-35.


White w Blue Stripe 16.5-34 Extra Slim.
White w Blue/Yellow Check Southwick for SHIPS. 16.5-34.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 16.5-34 Regular.


Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16.5-34 Slim.***SOLD***
White Egyptian Cotton 16.5-34 Regular.
White w Dk Blue Microcheck. 16.5-34 Extra Slim.


Blue/White Microcheck. 16.5-34 Extra Slim.
Green/White Gingham. 16.5-35 Extra Slim.***SOLD***


White w Blue Windowpane Non-Iron. 16.5-35 Slim.
White w Multicolor Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 16.5-35 Regular.
Blue Supima OCBD. 16.5-35 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Blue/White Gingham. 16.5-35 Regular.


Blue Pinpoint Non-Iron. 16.5-36 Slim.
Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 16.5-36 Slim.
White Supima OCBD. 16.5-37 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
BB Country Club 60% Cotton 40% Linen BD. 16.5-37.


White w Dk Blue Microcheck. 17-34 Extra Slim.
White Egyptian Cotton FC. 17-34 Regular. This shirt has a mill flaw on the shirt tail. Minor and won't be noticed while wearing. $35.


Blue/White Microstripe Egyptian Cotton. 17-35 Slim.***SOLD***
White w Yellow/Blue Checks Egyptian Cotton. 17-35 Slim.***SOLD***
white Egyptian Cotton FC. 17-35 Regular.


Blue University Stripe Supima OCBD. 17-35 Extra Slim.***SOLD***
Green/White Gingham. 17-35 Extra Slim.
White/Blue Microstripe. 17-35 Extra Slim.


White Supima OCBD. 17-36 Trad.
White/Black Stripe. 17-36 Slim.


BB Country Club Lt Blue 60% Cotton 40% Linen BD. 17.5-33.
White w Blue Stripes Non-Iron. 17.5-34 Slim.


White w Blue Stripes Egyptian Cotton. 17.5-35 Slim.
Blue Supima OCBD. 17.5-35 Slim.***SOLD***


*I have some bigger and taller Supima Made in USA OCBD's. Rather than take a photo of every one I will list the sizes which I have.* .

Blue Supima OCBD. 18-38 Slim
Pink Supima OCBD. 18-38 Trad, 18.5-36 Slim. 
Ecru Supima OCBD. 18-38 Slim, 18-38 Trad, 18.5-34 Slim, 18.5-35 Slim, 18.5-36 Slim
Red University Stripe OCBC (not pictured). 19-35 Slim.


----------



## bwong337

I've collected this for a while and finally got around to listing it.
A whole bunch of jackets for your non trady-days. Would post on fashion forum but this seems to get a good amount of traffic. Thought you guys might be interested.

*1. 40R Ermenegildo Zegna Trofeo Made in Switzerland - $70*
Green herringbone
Really soft fabric
Half lined
Tagged 50R(EU)
full canvased
working cuffs

S2S: 18.5
P2P: 20.75
Waist: 19.25
BOC: 30.75
Sleeve: 24.25

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of the fabric/color - 









Tags-

















Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC

*

2. 44L Hickey Freeman Charcoal Jacket - $50*
Charcoal wool
fully lined
Tagged 44L
full canvased

S2S: 19.5
P2P: 22.5
Waist: 21
BOC: 32.75
Sleeve: 24.75

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of the fabric/color - 









Tags-

















Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC

*
3. 44XL Hickey Freeman for Neiman Marcus Charcoal Pinstripe Jacket - $30*
Charcoal wool
fully lined
Tagged 44XL
full canvased

S2S: 19
P2P: 23
Waist: 22
BOC: 33.5
Sleeve: 28

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of the fabric/color and tag









Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC

*

4.40R* Ermenegildo Zegna Navy Blue Windowpane Checks Jacket - $60*
Navy blue window pane
fully lined
Tagged - ??
*40R estimated size
full canvased

S2S: 19
P2P: 22
Waist: 20.25
BOC: 30
Sleeve: 23

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









Tags-

















Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC

*
5. 41L Hickey Freeman for Neiman Marcus Navy tripe stripe Jacket - $50*
Navy tripe pin stripe
97% wool, 3% cashmere
fully lined
Tagged 41L
full canvased

S2S: 19
P2P: 22
Waist: 20
BOC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of the fabric/color and tag

















Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC
*

6. 42R Oxxford for Neiman Marcus Charcoal pinstripe jacket - $50*
Charcoal pinstripe
fully lined
Tagged 42R
full canvased

S2S: 18.5
P2P: 23.5
Waist: 22
BOC: 30.75
Sleeve: 24.5

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of the fabric/color and tag

























Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC

*
7. 38R ZZegna Navy pinstripe jacket - $40 - PENDING*
Navy pinstripe
fully lined
Tagged 48R(EU)
full canvased

S2S: 18.25
P2P: 20
Waist: 18.5
BOC: 29.75
Sleeve: 23.25

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of tag

















Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC

*
8. 38R 40R Ermenegildo Zegna Made in Italy - $70 - PENDING*
Brown heavy fabric
Peak Collar
fully lined
full canvased

S2S: 17.75
P2P: 20.5
Waist: 19.75
BOC: 30.75
Sleeve: 25.5

Pictures:
Full Body Shot - 









detail shot of the fabric/color and tag
Pictures of the measurments here:
S2S
P2P
Waist
Sleeves
BOC


----------



## closerlook

bwong, beware the abandoned suit jacket.


----------



## dorji

52-19 ray-ban sunglasses. These lenses are flawless, as they are completely unused. The frames themselves have seen 2 years of minimal wear (different prescription lenses were in them during that time). These lenses are NOT prescription, they are regular lenses. I do not know if they are polarized, what they are made of, etc... they are the stock lenses, grey leaning toward green-ish tint. Retailing new for approx $130, just seeing if anyone is interested in taking these for $20. Oh yeah hardshell rayban case included too...

sold pending payment thank you : )


----------



## swb120

bwong...nice items, but the Zegna/italian items should be posted in the Sales Forum; this forum is for all things Trad from US/UK manufacturers. And you may want to use thumbnail pics, as well.


----------



## brantley11

Looking for a pair of Bills M2 Navy 34 x 30+. PM me if you have a pair.


----------



## sargeantpepper

*Corbin Tweed
*
This coat appeared on this thread not too long ago. It's in excellent condition and I wish I could keep it, but alas, it is too big for me, especially in the chest. So you benefit from my mistake - I'll send it back out into circulation for *$30 shipped CONUS*.


jfkemd said:


> this is a tweed sports coat in excellent condition.
> it has lapped seams and a 3/2 roll, darted--(not noticeable on the pictures)
> as in all Corbin coats I've handled, this one has natural shoulders
> measurements:
> shoulders: 19
> armpits: 23
> length (BOC): 31
> sleeves: 25.25


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A couple of nice cordovan offerings today:

These are both Alden for Brooks Brothers in size 10 D, #8 Horween shell cordovan. Both have a moderate amount of wear with some minor marks, but no damage. They have a nice deep patina as far as the coloring goes (which the light I took these pictures in didn't help to capture, unfortunately) and just need an appreciative hand to Mac-Shine them to their appropriate glory.

$200 each shipped CONUS.

*Alden for Brooks Brothers Full Strap, 10 D

*
















*Alden for Brooks Brothers Plain Toe Blucher, 10 D*


----------



## Steve Smith

Brand new with tags. Made in Scotland of Italian Cashmere. BB sweaters are 3-Ply, BBCC sweaters are lightweight cashmere. Retail ranges from $348 to $398. Most of these still have the complete retail price tags. Price includes US shipping. I don't have many of these.

P2P 20.75.
Sl (measured like a shirt) 32 3/8.
L (BOC) 25.5
I am not taking "shoulder" measurements on these because they are not built like a suit or shirt.

All of these are BB 3-Ply V Necks in size Small.
Purple BB $135.***SOLD***
Red BB $135.
Gray BB $135.***SOLD***
Dark Green BB $135.
Navy BB $135.***SOLD***
Lt Blue BB $135.***SOLD***
Burgundy BB $135.***SOLD***
Camel BB $135.
Black BB $135.
Gray Argyle $145. Retail $398.









Example label and tags.









*Mediums*

P2P 21.75.
Sl 33.5.
L (BOC) 25.5.
BBCC Navy V neck $135.
BBCC Lt Blue V neck. $135.
BB Aqua V neck. $135.
BBCC Navy Crew Neck. $135.
BB Lt Blue V Neck. $135.


----------



## efdll

No L?


----------



## balla25

*DROPS ON THE FOLLOWING ITEMS THAT ARE STILL AVAILABLE!*

Offers are more than welcomed on these remaining items. Now is the time to pull the trigger on a good deal!

   
Amazing *Alan Flusser* Brown Sport Coat. It is 95% lambswool and 5% cashmere. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 44 L*_) 20" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32.5" BOC. Asking $55 --> *Now $50* shipped in CONUS.

   
Spectacular *Hart Schaffner & Marx* Gray Patterned Sport Coat. The coat is 100% Camel Hair. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 44 L*_) 19.5" shoulders | 23" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 31.5" BOC. Asking $55 --> *Now $50* shipped in CONUS.

   
Gorgeous *Yves Saint Laurent* Gray/Blue Cord Sport Coat. It is 100% wool and made in France. It has two buttons and is dual vented. The measurements are as follows: 17.5" shoulders | 19" pit to pit | 24.5" sleeves | 29.5" BOC. Asking $60 --> *Now $55* shipped in CONUS.

   
Classic *Boston Traders* Black/Gray Herringbone patterned sport coat in excellent condition. The coat is 100% wool. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 46 L*_) 21" shoulders | 24.5" pit to pit | 26.5" sleeves | 31 and 1/4" BOC. Asking $40 --> *Now $38* shipped in CONUS.

   
Extremely nice *Hart Schaffner & Marx* Sport Coat (Pure Virgin Wool). It is a beautiful light brown color, with blue and brown window panes, 2-button closure, and a single rear vent. The coat does not have any visible flaws. The coat's measurements are as follows: 18" Shoulders | 21" Pit to Pit | 23" Sleeves | 31" BOC. Asking $50 --> *Now $40 *shipped in CONUS. As usual all offers are welcomed!

  
*Alexander Lloyd *Double Breasted Sport Coat. The measurements are as follows: 20" Shoulders | 24.5" Pit to Pit | 25 and 1/4" Sleeves | 30 and 1/4" BOC. Asking *$40* shipped in CONUS.

   
Amazing *Lauren by Ralph Lauren*: Dark Brown Cord Sport Coat - (_*Marked size 44R*_) 25" Shoulders | 22.5" Pit to Pit | 25" Sleeves | 30 and 3/4" BOC. Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Nice Hunt Valley (100% Pure Camel Hair) - Black Color - Measurements: 21" Shoulders | 24.5" Pit to Pit | 26" Sleeves | 32" BOC. Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Outstanding *Viridian* Wool coat. The coat is lined and has a center vent. The measurements are as follows: 20.5" shoulders | 23" pit to pit | 24" sleeves | 31" BOC. Asking $50 --> *Now $45 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Brown *PETERS* All Weather Wear Corduroy Coat. This coat is in excellent condition and appears to have been worn sparingly - if ever. Take a look at the lining - amazing! The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 40*_) 19 and 3/4" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 33.5" BOC. This is really one great coat at the even better price of $55 --> *Now $50 *shipped CONUS!

   
Unbelievable *Botany 500* beige double breasted trench coat. The coat is made in the USA and has a center vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 40 R*_) 18.5" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 24.5" sleeves | 41" BOC Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Sporty *Ralph Lauren Polo Golf* Green Quilted Jacket (_*Size L*_). It is 100% cotton. The coat's lining is absolutely stunning. Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Polo* Half-zip (100% cotton) sweater - Blue color - The measurements on the Polo half-zip are as follows: *(Marked size *L) 21" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 24" sleeves | 27.5" BOC. Asking $20 --> *Now $18 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Thane* (100% cashmere) sweater - _*size L*_ - Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

  
Incredible *J-Crew* dark blue shawl-collar sweater. Made from 100% cotton and _*marked a size large*_. Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

  
Thick *J-Crew* brown & gray sweater. Made from 100% wool and is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Jersild (*100% virgin wool) sweater. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size M)*_ 17" Shoulders | 21.5" Pit to Pit | 25.5" Sleeves | 23.5". Asking $30 --> *Now $25* shipped.

  
*Polo by Ralph Lauren* (85% cotton & 15% cashmere) - _*size L*_ - Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

    
*Brooks Brothers* yellow sweater. Made in the USA from 100% cotton and is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Woolrich (100% Cotton) shirt - _*Size Large *_- Asking $25 --> $20 --> *Now $18 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Facconable* 100% Cotton Shirt (_*size L*_). Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Facconable* 100% Cotton Shirt (_*size L*_). Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Facconable* 100% Cotton Shirt (_*size L*_). Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Alan Flusser* 100% Cotton shirt (*Size L*). Asking $25 --> *Now $23 *shipped in CONUS.(appears to be NWOT).

  
*IKE BEHAR* Blue and White French Cuff Dress Shirt (100% Cotton) - _*Size 16 R*_ - Asking $20 
--> *Now $18 *shipped in CONUS.

   
*BROOKS BROTHERS *100% Supima Cotton DRESS SHIRT w/ GOLDEN FLEECE LOGO ON LEFT CHEST AREA (NWOT). This lovely shirt is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $25 --> *Now $22 *shipped in CONUS.

All of the listed items are in excellent condition with no visible flaws (i.e. rips, spots, or discoloration). Please PM me with any interest or offers. Thanks again for looking!


----------



## brozek

If anyone's looking for a peacoat for fall/winter, I have a medium Spiewak Dugan in charcoal that I wore for a couple months last fall. It's in great shape with one exception - a rip in the pocket lining. It's fixable by any tailor (or anyone with basic sewing skills), but you could also just do what I did and ignore it. I don't store anything in my coat pockets and my hands were warm either way. Asking $50 shipped (USPS priority, with delivery confirmation). Thanks!

Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Length (excluding collar) - 31"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff) - 25"

More photos available here.


----------



## crs

These are Made in USA shell cordovan Bostonian loafers 8 C/A. I see no wear to soles, extremely slight wear to heels, so these were likely never worn outdoors. Thrown around a bit at the Salvation Army, a few minor dents not visible unless you go looking for them. $200 shipped CONUSA, Paypal.

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000336.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000342.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000343.jpg


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Brooks Brothers Cable Shawl Collar Cardigan. 100% Lambswool. Leather Buttons. Tagged medium. Excellent Condition (any flaws are a product of my poor photography).

$60, shipped.










JCrew Charcoal 100% Wool Dress Slacks. Flat front. 1.5 Cuffs. 35x32.

$30, shipped.










Allen Edmonds Grayson. 9D.

$50, shipped.



















Marmot Raincoat. Tagged Medium. Like new condition.

$40, shipped.


----------



## jimmyfingers

FREE Tweed Drivers Hat- vintage EUC size medium
i won it off ebay and it doesn't fit
All I ask is you pay shipping ($5)


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I will throw in the belt for free if you take the four remaining bows for $45 plus shipping.



EastVillageTrad said:


> PRL 'Made in USA' - White/Navy stripe ribbon belt - MED/LG - no size tagged
> $10+S&H.
> 
> BOW TIE CULL;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No Tag Vintage Guards Stripe
> 2. SOLD
> 3. J.Press red/silvergrey/white repp
> 4. SOLD
> 5. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. J.Press green foulard
> 7. J.Press brown paisley
> 8. SOLD
> 
> All are in like-new condition. I'd like to get $15ppd per bowtie or $45 + S&H for the four remaining bows.


----------



## Steve Smith

*More Sweaters*

Brand new with tags. Most of these still have the complete retail price tags. Price includes US shipping. I don't have many of these.

P2P 20.75.
Sl (measured like a shirt) 32 3/8.
L (BOC) 25.5
I am not taking "shoulder" measurements on these because they are not built like a suit or shirt.

BBCC Navy/White Cotton Cable.S $80. 
Saxxon Cable Button Gray.S $95.
Gray Saxxon Crew Neck Cable. S $85.
Lt Tan Saxxon V Neck. S $85.
Gray Saxxon V Neck. S $85.









*Mediums*

P2P 21.75.
Sl 33.5.
L (BOC) 25.5.

4 Ply Scottish Lt Tan Cable Cashmere. M $145.
Charcoal/Gray Cashmere Cardigan. M $145.
Purple Cashmere V Neck. M $135.
Red Scottish Cashmere Cardigan. Has two pockets on lower front like the Charcoal/Gray Cardigan. M $145.
Lt Tan Gray Collar Saxxon Cable. M $95.
Lt Gray Navy Collar Saxxon Cable.M $95.
Lt Blue Bulky Zip Collar Saxxon. M $95.


----------



## demondeac

*Johnston & Murphy Signature Series 8.5D*

Johnston & Murphy Signature Series. 
Size 8.5 D.

They've been worn 5-6x, but never really fit my narrow foot correctly. Thus, they've been sitting in my closet (with shoe trees) for the last year. There's a small scuff that's pictured below.


The improved Signature line offers premium quality, increased flexibility, and cushioning​
Contoured gel heel insert for added cushioning​
Combination leather and rubber sole​
$50 Shipped.
































































Please email me at [email protected] if you're interested. Paypal accepted.


----------



## Steve Smith

I have L, XL, and XXL to be listed over the next few days.



efdll said:


> No L?


----------



## TweedyDon

The AE boat shoes, the yacht belt, and the micrfiber trench from 32 have all sold--thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New items:*

15.5x36 Extra Slim Fit Brooks Brothers OCBD - Must iron.
This has been worn and washed exactly once. It is just too slim for my build. It has no flaws.
 
Asking $30 *SOLD*

Brooks Brothers Makers Argyle and Sutherland Tie
3.75" wide, no apparent flaws.

Asking $15

Turnbull and Asser Foulard Tie
3.75" wide, no apparent flaws
 
Asking $15


----------



## hookem12387

LL Bean Sig ranger mocs in 10.5D. 45 shipped CONUS. They're good shoes, or good enough, but I have trouble finding things I like the look with. Quite the salesman, I am!


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. First quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB. I have a very limited supply of these sweaters. The cashmere sweaters are made in Scotland and retail for $348 to $438.

Berry Heather Cashmere Cardigan. L. $135.
Pink Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Navy Cashmere BBCC Crew Neck. L $135.
Lt Green Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Slate Blue V neck. L $70.
Navy Cashmere BBCC V neck. L $135.
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. L $135.









Burgundy / Navy Crewneck. L $65.
BBCC Bulky Cotton Cable Knit Tennis Sweater, Navy / Dk Green at neck and waist. L $85.
Cotton Off White Shawl Collar, Navy Stripes continue down front and sleeves. L $85.
V Neck Sweater Vest. L $50.***SOLD***









Gray Shetland Cardigan, Lighter gray along bottom and ends of cuffs. L $75
Lt Gray BBCC Cashmere Zip Sweater. L $135.
Bulky Navy Saxxon Wool Cardigan. L $110.
Gray / Tan Shawl Collar. L $70.


----------



## closerlook

If you have this in a size small, I won't even need to think twice about it:

Bulky Navy Saxxon Wool Cardigan. L $110.


----------



## Steve Smith

^ That Large is the only one of those which I have ever seen. It is a beast.


----------



## DFPyne

1. Bills M2 Khakis
[$40 Shipped]
Waist: 34
Inseam:31


2. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$20 Shipped]


3. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


4. Brooks Brothers 346 Navy 3/2 Suit - Tagged 45R
[$60 Shipped]

Jacket 
Chest: 22.5"
Shoulder:19.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Pants -
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 31.5" (1.5" Cuff) + 1" to Let Out

6. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


7. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$25 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


9. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$30 Shipped]


10. Brooks Brothers Relaxed Fit 16.5-33 Blue Gingham Shirt
[$25 Shipped]


11. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford with Unlined Collar - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]


12. Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Micro Stripe Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]


13. Brooks Brothers 16.5-2 Blue & White Broadcloth Shirt- Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]


14. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$25 Shipped]


15. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$25 Shipped]


16. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$20 Shipped] 


Tie Blow Out - PRICE DROPS
$12 Shipped for 1, Discounts on more
Group A - Emblematic 
1. Wembly Blue Shield Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


2. Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"


3. Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"


4. Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


5. Burberrys Blue Logo Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"


6. Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B - Repp Stripes 
1. Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2. Armad Couture Blue & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

3. JCrew White, Green & Blue Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"

4. Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

5. Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

6. Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5

7. Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"


8. Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

9. Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

10. Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


Group C - Other
1. John Weitz by Burma Brown, Tan, White & Olive Plaid Tie - 100% Wool - 3" 

2. Oscar de la Renta Brown Dot Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

Offers Welcome!

Sold - Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Yellow Strech Surcingle Belt - Size 38


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> 15.5x36 Extra Slim Fit Brooks Brothers OCBD - Must iron.
> This has been worn and washed exactly once. It is just too slim for my build. It has no flaws.
> 
> Asking $30 *SOLD*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Argyle and Sutherland Tie
> 3.75" wide, no apparent flaws.
> 
> Asking $15
> 
> Turnbull and Asser Foulard Tie
> 3.75" wide, no apparent flaws
> 
> Asking $15


The T/A tie is sold, the Brooks A/S is still available.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XL:
P2P 24.75
Sl 36
L 27.5

Navy BBCC Cashmere Cardigan. XL $145.
Charcoal Gray / Gray Cashmere Cardigan, back is lt gray. XL $145.
Burnt Orange Cashmere Crew Neck. XL $135.
Purple Heather Cashmere Cardigan XL $145
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. XL $135.
Black Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***









Charcoal Gray Ribbed Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Blue Merino 4 Button. XL. $85.
Off White Saxxon Cable Knit 4 Button. XL $90
Bulky Black Supima Cable Knit Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Heather Burgundy Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. XL $95.









Navy Zip Front BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Navy V Neck BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Lt Green V neck Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Red Turtleneck Cashmere XXL. $135.
Black Turtleneck Cashmere XXL $135.


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS! Open to offers on everything. Have to get things out of the house before Mrs. swb120 divorces me!*

1) *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece, tagged size 39R, brownish-gray Glen plaid*. Outstanding condition, save two places (jacket & pants) where the lining was opened, likely to see how much add't fabric there was to let it out. Full canvassed, fully lined, center vent, pleated pants, cuffed, made in US. Blah blah blah...you guys know BB GF's!

2) *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece, tagged sz 39R, flannel gray pinstripe*. Simply gorgeous...no flaws. Full canvassed, fully lined, center vent, pleated pants, cuffed, made in US, etc., etc. Softer, lighter flannel material.

3) *Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label gray flannel pinstripe, size approx. sz 39R*. Very heavy flannel...truly striking...gorgeous. Made in USA, 3 button, rolled to 2nd (but darted, not a sack), fully lined, center vent, I can't tell if it's 1/2 or full canvassed...I assume 1/2 if it's blue label. Flat front pants, big 2" cuffs, suspender buttons.

Asking $260>*$240 shipped CONUS* per suit via paypal personal payment (or add 3% for non-pp)

*Measurements for both BB GF suits*: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39-40
Length: 31
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)

Trousers waist: 32.5-33 (3+" to let out)
Inseam: 29 (1" in add't to cuffs)
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 1.5"

*Measurements for Ralph Lauren Blue Label*:
Chest: 41
Waist: 37.5
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 24 (2.5" to let out)

Trousers waist: 32 (3+" to let out)
Inseam: 29.25 (1" in add't to cuffs)
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 2"

*Photos*:
1)








          

2)








       

3)








       

****though not Trad, I also have a gorgeous Zegna MTM suit, sz 44L, and a cashmere Canali sportcoat, sz 38R, in the Sales Forum****

4) *Alden 660 black calf tassle loafers, size 10.5A*. In good condition. Leather uppers are in good condition, save some scuffing on rear of shoe; polishing will hide it, but not remove it. Insoles/outsoles are in great shape.

Asking $57>*$52 shipped CONUS*.









   

5) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland*, red. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures 22" pit to pit.

Asking $30>*$25 shipped CONUS*.

 

6) Lovely *handmade silk bow tie by Carrot & Gibbs*. Like new. Fishing lure pattern on royal blue background.

Asking $25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.

 

7) *Custom-made Sills tweed sportcoat, size 40-41R *(see measurements), full canvassed (I believe), working surgeon's cuffs, ticket pocket, dual vent, fully lined. Made in 1990, but looks as if it were made last year. Gorgeous. Small moth hole on sleeve...barely noticeable given the weave...easy repair (see photo below).

Asking $55>*$45 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*:
Chest: 43
Waist: 39
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 24.5









      

Small, easily repairable moth hole:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining items from 32!*

*1) WOMEN'S Sz L Avoca Arran vest.*

You know how it goes--you spend just as much time working out how to justify to her another Harris tweed jacket, or your fifth Shaggy Dog sweater as you do browsing here for tradly bargains, or else you've now started having things shipped to your office, to avoid inquiries. I have the solution! Buy this, and have it shipped home. Then, when she tells you "there's ANOTHER parcel for you", you can smile, nad hand it over, saying "Actually, this one's for you..."

This sweater is Made in ireland, and is in excellent condition, with wooden buttons. It's tagged a size L, and the chest measures 23", with the sleeves c. 31.5".

*Asking $14, or offer.*

 

*2) Pendleton Country Traditionals.*

In Vyella-type fabric of 80/20 cotton/wool. This does have some marks on the sleeve, as shown,a nd so is in Good/very Good condition. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve c. 33.

*Asking $9, or offer.*

  

*4) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers.*

Lovely soft cotton, from fabric woven in Italy. Lovely rich dark brown tobacco colour. Flat front. Perfect for Fal! These do have a couple of marks on them; one one the waist band which will be mainly hidden by your belt, and a couple near the hem, as shown. These might or might not come out with laundering/dry cleaning.

Waist 16 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1)

*Asking $9, or offer.*

   

*7) Oxxford for Maus and Hoffman trousers.*

These are absolutely fantastic. Cut from a beautifully soft cloth that I suspect is either wool and alpaca or (more likely) wool and cashmere (or even, possibly, all cashmere) these beautiful trousers feature pick stitching on the pockets and on the fly. I belieev that the buttonholes are hand-sewn. They're also slightly pleated in the front, and have a watch pocket. They do have a couple of minor marks in the front around the knees, as shown, which might or might not come out. Given these, these trousers are very fairly *priced at $20, or offer*.

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2)

     









*6) Dunn & Co herringbone with elbow patches*

This is a lovely British tweed! Fully lined and half-canvassed this jacket has elbow patches and twin vents. The tweed is a lovely, classic herringbone, BUT it also has subtle horizonal striping, which gives it a very subtle glen plaid effect. This was Made in Britain. There are a couple of minor marks bythe cuff of one sleeve, as shown, although these do blend into the tweed. However, because of these this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42S*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28 5/8










     

*4) Imperial Beefeater Harris Tweed! Lovely heavy, half-canvassed jacket w/PATCH POCKETSt! *

This is wonderful, traditional, heavier-weight Harris Tweed! Cut from a wonderful tweed which features bold orange striping on top of a classic slate-blue herringbone (the darker close-up was in natural light, the other with flash), this jacket lives up to its name of the "Imperial Beefeater"! It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It was Made in the USA, and has a single vent.

This jacket does need a dry-clean to freshen it up, and also needs some re-stitching to re-attached the lining in one armhole. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner. Overall, then, this jacket is conservatively rated Good/Very Good, and as such it's very competitively priced at

*Just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*1) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

Asking just *$12 (free), shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*2) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown best in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $12, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26


----------



## TheWGP

LAST AND FINAL DROPS ON THESE ITEMS before Ebay Wednesday evening (where they will sell for more!)
Coming soon: Bostonian and Florsheim vintage #8 shell longwings in 10.5C and 11C!

All prices INCLUDE CONUS shipping - elsewhere is discounted, just PM me!
All photos are thumbnails, click to enlarge. Questions? Want more measurements? PM me!

*0) Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton L/S Shirt, S.*

Great for fall - it's exceedingly rare to see older Brooks stuff in size Small. Just *NINE BUCKS shipped - FINAL PRICE*



*1) Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton Polo, XXL.*

This is from my own closet, in a nice burgundy color. Shows a little wear but still wearable. Bonus - it's the rare Brooks Brothers polo that has* no logo* on the front! *FREE with any other purchase or just pay $3 shipping - FINAL PRICE*

 

*12) Brooks Brothers Made in USA black cords, size 40.*

These are from my own closet, and I wore them a few times last fall. They're just not in the rotation this year, however, so I'm letting them to go to a good home. Surprisingly useful staple cords with button-and-clasp closure, no cuffs but plenty of room to add them if you like. Just *NINE BUCKS shipped - FINAL PRICE*

Measurements:
Waist: ~40" with perhaps 2-2.25 inches to let.
Inseam: 31.5" with no cuffs, with about 2.5" available to let out turned up inside.


----------



## hookem12387

*All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.*

LL Bean Signature Ranger Mocs, 10.5D. $45
--- These fit me fine, but just aren't my style. Lots of wear left in them.









Banana Republic Desert Boots, 10.5D. $40
--- Another pair of shoes that are just too long for me. As with all the rest, best for a larger 10.5D or smaller 11.









All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.

Brooks Black Fleece OCBD, BB3. $45obo
--- Steve Smith special, worn a few times, but just a tad too big in the neck. I'm trying to clear out my stuff that doesn't fit perfectly.










Gant Rugger "The Pullover", Large. $55
--- Bought new, tried on once, washed once (to see if it would shrink). I'm between Gant Rugger sizes, it seems, so this is just a bit big. Same deal, clearing out what doesn't fit perfectly.










Lands End Canvas OCBD, Medium, $15
--- This one is too small. Not an amazing shirt, but a decent basic to have around if it fits you. Very soft.










Kenneth Cole Reaction, 16/35. $15
--- Never worn, ecru colored shirt that was given to me a few years ago, put on a shelf and forgotten until I was clearing stuff out today.

All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.

Huntington Tweed, Sack (2button). $35
--- This is a lighter weight tweed. The color comes in better in the close up, the blue is not as prevalent as the flash makes it seem. Made In USA
- Sl: 25.5 | Sh: 18.2 | P2P: 22 | BOC: 30.5










Asher (Harris) Tweed, Sack (3/2). $35
--- Nice harris tweed with a number of different colors mixed in.
- Sl: 26 | Sh: 18.2 | BOC: 30.5 | P2P: 22










Wallachs (Harris) Tweed, Darted (2button). $35
--- Traditional grey/blue harris tweed. A classic whether with jeans, chinos or trousers.
- Sl: 26 | Sh: 18 | P2P: 21.8 | BOC 31.8










All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.

Perry Ellis Portfolio Peacoat, Large. $45obo
--- Decent peacoat, though admittedly nothing special. Just trying to get it out of my closet as I've replaced it with a Sterlingwear model.
- Sh: 18 | Sl: 26


----------



## Hardiw1

All item prices include shipping - paypal - conus 


Dockers braided cotton belt sz:36 - $15 


Dockers braided cotton belt sz:36 - 15$ 



Lacoste cotton strech belt sz:36 - 20$ 


No name duck emblem cotton woven belt sz:36 - $15 


Nautica braided strech belt sz:34 - $15



Brooks Brothers blue OCBD sz: 16.5-5 - 45$



Orvis casual button down sz:M - 30$



Rooster cotton madras tie: 10$



Towne Squire 100% silk tie 3" - $10




Florsheim Berkley penny loafers sz:9.5 - $60



Florsheim loafers sz: 7. 5 D - 60$


----------



## sargeantpepper

The Corbin Tweed Coat has been SOLD.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD* Ralph Lauren Purple Label button down shirt
Tagged: L (P2P: 24.5")
Made in Italy
There is a laundry number written on the inside bottom placket.

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

*SOLD* *Ralph Lauren Purple Label* polo shirt
Tagged size: XL (P2P: 24")
Made in Italy

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

*Lacoste* polo shirt
Tagged size: 7 (P2P: 24")

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## CMDC

I'm looking for a few staples if anyone has some things laying around or comes across them while thrifting:

16x33 blue must iron ocbd--I'm partial to BB slim fit and (heresy) prefer the lined collar--but am flexible.
Basic 3/2 grey herringbone tweed sack. 39/40R. 
Brown or black tassel loafers--10.5 C or D.


----------



## brozek

I have three vintage tweed jackets (including a Harris Tweed) to virtually give away - $20 each, including shipping. They're a little wrinkly from being stored in a cedar chest, but in great shape other than that. My wife had been saving some to sew into tweed handbags, but decided not to finish the project. I donated about a dozen to Goodwill, but I saved the best in case someone here needed a good, cheap fall jacket. A good steaming and they'll be ready for service! Measurements and pictures below - thanks!

#1 - Dark gray herringbone tweed, tagged 43R, 23" armpit-to-armpit, 31" length (excluding collar), 25" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 18.75" shoulders

***SOLD - thanks!*** - Medium-brown herringbone Harris tweed, no tagged size but measures to about 38R, 21.25" armpit-to-armpit, 30" length (excluding collar), 23" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 17" shoulders ***SOLD - thanks!***
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/img56251.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/408/img56321.jpg/

***SOLD - thanks!*** - Medium-brown broken-twill tweed, no tagged size but measures to about 48R, 26" armpit-to-armpit, 31.5" length (excluding collar), 25" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 19.75" shoulders ***SOLD - thanks!*** 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/img56341.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/img56351.jpg/

And as long as I'm taking photos and listing the jackets, I may as well throw up this navy Brooks Bros cableknit sweater, size medium. It measures 24" armpit-to-armpit, 24" in length, 23" sleeve, and 20" shoulder. It has the golden script logo, 100% cotton, and made in the US. Don't worry - it was stored folded, and only hung up for the photo. I'm asking $15 shipped for it. Thanks!
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/img56471.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith

^ Public Service Karma for brozek.


----------



## CMDC

Both items in excellent condition. No issues on either.

LLBean zip front cardigan. This sweater is a full length zip cardigan. It has front pockets as well. The color is a deep purple-ish blue. Cuffs are tight.

Made in the USA

Tagged XL
Pit to Pit: 26
Length from bottom of collar: 28
Sleeve from middle of neck to end of cuff: 38

$32 conus




























Brooks Brothers Hudson wide wale corduroy in Stone.
Flat front; no cuff

42 waist
34 inseam

$24 conus


----------



## DFPyne

Sweater Sale/Trade

I have two Pendleton Shetland Wool Sweaters

Brown, Tagged Medium, near mint condition
[$40 Shipped]



Green, Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
[$25 Shipped] 


I would also be willing to trade for a medium navy cable knit wool sweater, preferably with saddle shoulders. I am also interested in other saddle shouldered sweaters, cable knit or not.


----------



## jwooten

DFPyne said:


> Sweater Sale/Trade
> 
> I have two Pendleton Shetland Wool Sweaters
> 
> Brown, Tagged Medium, near mint condition
> [$40 Shipped]
> 
> 
> 
> Green, Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
> [$25 Shipped]
> 
> 
> I would also be willing to trade for a medium navy cable knit wool sweater, preferably with saddle shoulders. I am also interested in other saddle shouldered sweaters, cable knit or not.


What are the measurements on the sweaters, sleeve length in particular?


----------



## Taken Aback

Would Paul Frederick items be out of place in this thread?


----------



## DFPyne

jwooten said:


> What are the measurements on the sweaters, sleeve length in particular?


Brown -
Pit to Pit: 22" 
Sleeve: 24"

Green -
Pit to Pit: 21"
Sleeve: 25"


----------



## Patrick06790

The worst that can happen is nobody buys them.

One of my favorite shirts is a Paul Frederick.


Taken Aback said:


> Would Paul Frederick items be out of place in this thread?


----------



## bwong337

I picked up a couple items last night.

1. 40S Burberry's Vintage trench coat. tan with lining. Made in England - $120
2. 44R(I think) Brooks Brothers tan trench coat with lining. Made in USA - $100
3. 42R (19 inch shoulders) gray pinstripe polo suit. Made in USA. - $70

If there's interest I can take some pics tonight.


----------



## litigo

*New to Trad, seeking the essentials at a bargain*

Hello, I'm new to trad. and looking to acquire a few starting essentials. I am 5'6 1/2, 185lbs., stocky, athletic, former marine. My measurements are; 45" around the chest, mid collar to bottom sleeve 34.25"; shoulder seam to shoulder seam 19-20"; sleeve length 23.5-24; bottom of collar to bottom of jacket 29"; waist 36-38", inseam 27.5-28.5". Shoes 8.5d or 8e. I'm looking for good quality used items with life left in them at a reasonable price. If you come across any of the following items, I would appreciate it if you would give me a heads up.

- Brooks brothers OCBD 17/33, light blue (3-4) or white (1-2). May be able to use 16.5 33 as well. Much prefer the "must iron" version to the non-iron. 
- Brooks Brothers 2 button navy blazer with gold buttons. I can usually fit into a BB 42s. 43s or 44s may be workable as well. 
- Burgundy penny loafers. 8.5d Shell
- Desert boots. 8.5d
- Sperry topsides, 8.5d traditional boat shoe, brown with white sole.
- Burgundy leather belt
- Brooks Brothers 2 button navy suit in 43s
- Lacoste polo, m/l Navy or dark green
- Alden or AE plain toe blutchers, 8.5d Shell. black or burgundy
- Brooks brothers #1 Repp tie in burgundy gold stripe
- Brooks Brothers wool pants, grey or charcoal 36/38 with ~28 inseam
- Tweed jacket, ~43s

Thank you for all the wonderful information in this forum.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vast Amounts of Tradly Goodies to Come Soon!*

October has been a hideously busy month at work for me, so as some of you might have noticed my Thrift Listing both here and on TOF has shrunk to naught! But now the pressure is lifting a little, and I'll be listing lots to delight the hearts of trads young and old, of (almost) all shapes and sizes... Plus, I'm going to be gritting my teeth and doing some serious wardrobe clearing of my own much-loved but little-worn items...... So you 40Ls are in for a treat!

Expect Press 3/2 blazers, Press Donegal Mist tweed, Filson, 3/2 sacks (odd jackets and suits), a Norfolk tweed jacket, a larger hunting tweed with bi-swing back, lots of ties, and more..... Including not a few rarities (Chipp dinner jacket, anyone, with an insanely Hermes-esque lining?) and a a couple of Grails!

And if you're a graduate of MIT I have a set of Ben Silver brass and enamel buttons just for you!


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> Expect Press 3/2 blazers
> 
> And if you're a graduate of MIT I have a set of Ben Silver brass and enamel buttons just for you!


The JP better be my size  and what do you think you will be asking for the latter?


----------



## Jovan

litigo said:


> Hello, I'm new to trad. and looking to acquire a few starting essentials. I am 5'6 1/2, 185lbs., stocky, athletic, former marine. My measurements are; 45" around the chest, mid collar to bottom sleeve 34.25"; shoulder seam to shoulder seam 19-20"; sleeve length 23.5-24; bottom of collar to bottom of jacket 29"; waist 36-38", inseam 27.5-28.5". Shoes 8.5d or 8e. I'm looking for good quality used items with life left in them at a reasonable price. If you come across any of the following items, I would appreciate it if you would give me a heads up.
> 
> - Brooks brothers OCBD 17/33, light blue (3-4) or white (1-2). May be able to use 16.5 33 as well. Much prefer the "must iron" version to the non-iron.
> - Brooks Brothers 2 button navy blazer with gold buttons. I can usually fit into a BB 42s. 43s or 44s may be workable as well.
> - Burgundy penny loafers. 8.5d Shell
> - Desert boots. 8.5d
> - Sperry topsides, 8.5d traditional boat shoe, brown with white sole.
> - Burgundy leather belt
> - Brooks Brothers 2 button navy suit in 43s
> - Lacoste polo, m/l Navy or dark green
> - Alden or AE plain toe blutchers, 8.5d Shell. black or burgundy
> - Brooks brothers #1 Repp tie in burgundy gold stripe
> - Brooks Brothers wool pants, grey or charcoal 36/38 with ~28 inseam
> - Tweed jacket, ~43s
> 
> Thank you for all the wonderful information in this forum.


I have a BB#1 tie that's navy ground with gold stripes. PM me for details.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS DROPS *



leisureclass said:


> *DROP: *Asking *27 Bucks* per pair, Or Best Offer, for the following 2 pants - BB Clarks are unworn, Bills both Very Good Condition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Clark fit khakis 30/30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2P 33/30 - actual color is darker than flash makes it here. See other photo on link
> 
> Reasonable offers always welcome! Please PM with interest! Discounts for more than one item purchased! As always, more photos here: https://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/mallardtie/


----------



## leisureclass

*ANOTHER DROP
*


leisureclass said:


> 15.5/35 BB OCBD with a soft and perfectly unlined collar *17 Bucks* shipped CONUS


----------



## srivats

Any interested in a used Filson 258 (otter green color) ? The canvas is nicely broken in and the leather parts of the bag have a great patina. The bag has been used well, but not abused -- no rips or tears anywhere and still has plenty of life left in. PM me if you are interested!


----------



## a4audi08

Huntingtion 3/2 sack, flannel in a medium weight gray herringbone. Jacket is half lined. Pants are flat front, uncuffed. Beautiful condition. I had some issues with flash on the suit. THe second pic is the truest representation of the color. It is a pure gray, not charcoal. Will take $50 shipped CONUS priority USPS.

Chest: 42.5'' 
Sleeves: 25'' + 2'' underneath 
Shoulders: 18'' 
Length: 33'' from top of neck.

Pants: Waist: 36'' + 4'' extra material 
Inseam: 29'' + 3''

https://i27.tinypic.com/2z6yo89.jpghttps://i27.tinypic.com/27y31hw.jpghttps://i30.tinypic.com/344ujon.jpghttps://i27.tinypic.com/64qzxt.jpg


----------



## Taken Aback

a4audi08 has done right by me. I just wish he had more things in my size.


----------



## AndroFan

Clothes are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers*, so please make them.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular jacket, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/731cc9d3_Southwick3pc1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FO9lB


Southwick grey with light pinstripes, 3 piece, 2 button "2 roll 1.5", single vented.
Asking *$65-->$60*
Measurements are Jacket: 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.75" sleeves, 18.25" shoulders, 31" length. Pants (please see pictures): waist -17.25" (measured the front, laying flat, so 35"), length - 29 or 40 (I have no idea how to correctly measure pant length, so please see the pictures and let me know what I did wrong...ha)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd68538f_OxxfordPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/5tVyE


Oxxford 2 button, single vented, half canvas (see pics).
Asking *$45-->$42.*
Size marked as 42. Actual measurements: 22" Pit to pit, 20" waist, 19" shoulders, 32.75" height, 25.5" sleeves
Tiny hole on right lapel (see picture above), otherwise in great condition.
​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dccd6032_OxxfordStriped1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/CAaF0



Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking *$50*.
Size marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.
Left back strip of cloth needs to be resewn (should be a very easy fix). Otherwise in great condition.


More pictures:


http://imgur.com/a


Pretty recent (tagged 2003) Tom James "Filo A' mano" sportcoat, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 24.5, Waist: 24, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 19.5, Length: 31.75


More pictures:


http://imgur.com/a


Recent (tagged 2005) Tom James "Filo A' Mano" SC, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Pit to pit: 25.5, Waist: 24.5, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 20.5, Length: 31.75

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1e/1e0b050c_Canali1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/r5Wto


Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking *$50-->$45*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button is missing, but the buttons are very plain black plastic buttons, so button matching should be exceedingly easy.

​

Burberrys' 2 button gold button navy blazer
Asking: *$40*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 26.5, Waist: 25.5, Sleeves: 24.5, Shoulders: 21.5, Length: 33
Awesome Burberrys' logo on the gold button detail (see pics)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1a/1abfbf4f_100_2337.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/a


Black (I think so...that, or a REALLY dark navy..it's hard to tell, but I'm fairly sure it's black) "3 roll 2" Brooks Brothers gold button blazer (see pics above for the "roll"). The button detail is really cool; it has the Brooks "346" emblem on it.
Asking *$37*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 20.5, Waist: 19.75, Sleeves: 24, Shoulders: 18, Length: 30


More pictures:


http://imgur.com/EpXlH


Brooks Brothers windowpane tweed blazer
Asking *$35*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 21, Waist: 20, Sleeves: 24, Shoulders: 18, Length: 30.5

https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/941eb79e_ZegnaSoft1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/9KCIX

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b95203ef_ZegnaSoft3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fb98e7a_ZegnaSoft4.jpeg

Zegna "Soft". Made in Switzerland. Brown houndstooth (?) pattern, 2 button, unvented.
Asking *$SOLD*.
Listed measurement is 48 (European). Actual measurements are 22" pit to pit, 19.5" waist, 22.5" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 29" length
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c42611b_Burberry1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/FWwbo

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/00/0009c447_Burberry2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2baa0d94_Burberry3.jpeg

Burberry, 2 button charcol with light pinstripes, double vented.
Asking *$40-->$35.*
Size listed as 42S. Actual measurements 22.75" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 30.25" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b0/b04b2fe1_Sterling1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/1hcSB

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/636f62fc_Sterling3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fafc46c_Sterling4.jpeg

Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking* $30*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4c/4c249e6c_BrooksPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/nxS3X


Brooks brothers black and white houndstooth pattern, 2 button, single vented. White lining is pristine, no discoloration/fading.
Asking *$SOLD.*
Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 23" waist, 25.25" sleeves, 20.5" shoulder, 32" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/28/284ecc5b_BrooksStretch1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/dCjY1


Brooks brothers "346 stretch", charcoal color, 2 button, single vented. Pristine condition, possibly NWOT (back vent fabric still sewn shut - see pic)
Asking *$35-->$32.*
Size listed at 48L. Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 24" waist, 26.25" sleeves, 21.5" shoulders, 33.5" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/IkORS


Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking *$30-->$27*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/37/37aef44f_LoroPiana1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d4/d45a1e26_LoroPiana3.jpeg§ Loro Piana, beige with checks, size 17.5/44.§ This is easily the softest 100% cotton shirt I've ever felt. I honestly thought it was cashmere when I picked it up. Likely retailed for $300-$400+ new.§ Asking *$45.*​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/93/93215d4f_Burberry2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/8/80/80084e1e_Burberry3.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/7/71/713f1ac0_Burberry1.jpeg
§ Burberry black with white/pink plaid. Listed size large. Extremely cool multi-colored buttons (see pic).
§ Asking *$25

*https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2f/2f03271c_100_2278.jpeg​
Armani Collezioni dress shirt.
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Large
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14ca75e_100_2285.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/ff/ff8adf67_100_2288.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/e/ee/ee491322_100_2292.jpeg

​
Mint Zegna button up.
Asking *$27*
Nice, thick MOP buttons.
*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d7/d7da18e5_Behar1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c5/c5987ce2_Behar2.jpeg
§ Ike behar white with multi-colored stripes. Listed size Medium. 
§ Excellent mint condition, freshly dry cleaned.
§ Asking $SOLD

https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/ec/ec999375_Faconnable2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b9d42997_Faconnable1.jpeg
§ Faconnable, white with light brow/tan checks. Listed size medium.
§ Like the Behar, excellent mint condition, freshly dry cleaned.
§ Asking $SOLD.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d34b9e3_BlackBrooks2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/5a/5ac294e3_BlackBrooks1.jpeg
§ Brooks brothers, black with red and yellow stripes. Listed size large.
**§ Asking $15

https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/65/656834f6_100_1665.jpeg

Thomas Pink, size Large - $SOLD
Thomas Pink, 100% Linen, size Large - $SOLD
Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 - $18-->$16-->$15 (original stays replaced)
REMOVED
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f5/f5dc5b60_100_1669.jpeg

Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 - $16-->$15 (original stays replaced)
Brooks Brothers, slim fit, Size 18/36 - $SOLD
Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 - $15-->$14
Hawes & Curtis French Cuffs, Size 17/43cm - $16-->$15 (original stays replaced)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/07/07feee92_100_1675.jpeg

REMOVED
Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - $16-->$15
Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - $16-->$15
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/70/70560f62_100_1917.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 - $16-->$15
Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 - $16-->$15 (original stays replaced)
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/56/56ec97db_100_1968.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9d9af6fa_100_1971.jpeg


Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
​
https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856849https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856851


Brooks Brothers - *$15*
Salvatore Ferragamo (seriously looks/feels NWOT) - *$18*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48dbaa73_100_1700.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/4/42/42ca16af_100_1705.jpeg


Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $14*-->$12* (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20*-->17*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate - $14 (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/9019ae7e_100_1843.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/20f0c6d1_100_1849.jpeg


Brooks Brothers Makers - $12 (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - $15
Brooks Brothers Makers - $12 (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - $15
Brooks Brothers Makers - $15
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c774dd2_100_1856.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/52/5261cbde_100_1863.jpeg


Brooks Basics - $15
Brooks Basics - $*SOLD*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Hugo Boss Black Label - $14*-->$12*

https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856872https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856876


Burberrys' - *$17*
Brooks Brothers "346" - *$15*
John Comfort, made in England - *$13*
Charles Hill (English maker) - *$11*
Charles Hill (English maker) - *$11*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/204f240c_100_1684.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c6/c643102f_100_1689.jpeg


Ike Behar - $14*-->$12*
*Ike Behar - $12 (lining slightly twisted but still ties fine)*
*Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED*
*Christian Dior Monsieur - $12*
*Christian Dior Monsieur - $12*
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ab/ab06c695_100_1677.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/3/33/337aefe6_100_1680.jpeg*

*Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14-->$12*
*Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14-->$12*
*Robert Talbott Studio - $11 (small front pulls)*
*Robert Talbott Studio - $12*
*Robert Talbott...very vintage - $11 (slight bottom edge wear)*
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/be5a26cc_100_1693.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f1c5bcb6_100_1697.jpeg*

*REMOVED*
*REMOVED*
*REMOVED*
*XMI Platinum - $12-->$10*
*Lands End - $12*
*XMI Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin (50/50 silk/wool) - $13*
​
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4f4570b9_100_1613.jpeg​


More pictures: ​



http://imgur.com/FHAvK

​
​
**

Allen Edmonds "Monterey" buckle loafers.
Size 10.5C
Metal buckle slight discoloration from aging
Uppers are in great shape
Asking $30
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0b/0b4da780_100_2362.jpeg




​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14108db_100_2364.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/18/18d219e5_100_2371.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/34667e71_100_2392.jpeg



Florsheim Wingtip Brogues
Asking $35
Size 9D

https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/38/38522513_100_2374.jpeg




​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a5/a5403394_100_2382.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d8/d8933beb_100_2384.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/86/867a85ff_100_2389.jpeg



Vintage Hannover wingtip brogues
Asking $39
Size 9C
​
*


----------



## bwong337

Here are the sizes:*
1. 40S Burberry's Vintage Trench Coat with tan Lining. $120*
P2P: 22.5
Length: 42.25
Sleeve: 24.5

















*
2. 44R/L Brooks Brothers tan trench coat with lining. Made in USA - $100*
P2P: 25
Length: 48.75
Sleeve: 25.25








*
3. 42RTagged (19 inch shoulders) gray pinstripe polo suit. Made in USA. - $70*
Real size: 40R
Jacket - 
S2S: 19
P2P: 21
Waist: 19.5
BOC: 30.25
Sleeve: 24

Pants - 
Waist: 17
Front Rise: 15
Leg Opening:10.5


















bwong337 said:


> I picked up a couple items last night.
> 
> 1. 40S Burberry's Vintage trench coat. tan with lining. Made in England - $120
> 2. 44R(I think) Brooks Brothers tan trench coat with lining. Made in USA - $100
> 3. 42R (19 inch shoulders) gray pinstripe polo suit. Made in USA. - $70
> 
> If there's interest I can take some pics tonight.


----------



## Patrick06790

*CLAIMED* J. Press lightweight tweed sack. Nice soft hand; shoulders are almost non-existent. Hook vent. New Haven-Cambridge-New York label. No tagged size, I make it a 39 or 40R but check measurements. Color is a subdued olive with a faint blue. A little loose stitching in one armhole, easily fixed. No issues otherwise. $35 shipped CONUS *CLAIMED*

pt to pit 21 inches
sleeves 25 and a smidgen
shoulder 18.5
top of collar 31.5
bottom collar 30.25


----------



## Patrick06790

And these items are still around, with $10 off for forum members:

42R BB check tweed now $35 shipped CONUS *CLAIMED*

AE Randolph loafers tan 9D now $25 shipped CONUS *CLAIMED*

AR Berkley 10C brown plain-toe blucher now $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## AlanC

^ Giveaway pricing from Patrick.


----------



## ArtVandalay

^^^
B. Wong - just as an FYI, this is the trad thrift exchange. The Italian and European labels would fit in better in the main Sales Forum.


----------



## AlanC

Price drop!

Take the Lacoste for only *$22 delivered*!



AlanC said:


> *Lacoste* polo shirt
> Tagged size: 7 (P2P: 24")
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## brozek

The charcoal herringbone tweed and navy Brooks Bros cableknit sweater are still available, and I'd love to ship them out today. It would, for the first time in recent memory, clear out my to-be-listed shelf. They'd probably fit the same person, so I'm willing to sell the pair for $30 shipped. Thanks!



brozek said:


> I have three vintage tweed jackets (including a Harris Tweed) to virtually give away - $20 each, including shipping. They're a little wrinkly from being stored in a cedar chest, but in great shape other than that. My wife had been saving some to sew into tweed handbags, but decided not to finish the project. I donated about a dozen to Goodwill, but I saved the best in case someone here needed a good, cheap fall jacket. A good steaming and they'll be ready for service! Measurements and pictures below - thanks!
> 
> #1 - Dark gray herringbone tweed, tagged 43R, 23" armpit-to-armpit, 31" length (excluding collar), 25" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 18.75" shoulders
> 
> ***SOLD - thanks!*** - Medium-brown herringbone Harris tweed, no tagged size but measures to about 38R, 21.25" armpit-to-armpit, 30" length (excluding collar), 23" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 17" shoulders ***SOLD - thanks!***
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/img56251.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/408/img56321.jpg/
> 
> ***SOLD - thanks!*** - Medium-brown broken-twill tweed, no tagged size but measures to about 48R, 26" armpit-to-armpit, 31.5" length (excluding collar), 25" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 19.75" shoulders ***SOLD - thanks!***
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/img56341.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/img56351.jpg/
> 
> And as long as I'm taking photos and listing the jackets, I may as well throw up this navy Brooks Bros cableknit sweater, size medium. It measures 24" armpit-to-armpit, 24" in length, 23" sleeve, and 20" shoulder. It has the golden script logo, 100% cotton, and made in the US. Don't worry - it was stored folded, and only hung up for the photo. I'm asking $15 shipped for it. Thanks!
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/img56471.jpg/


----------



## srivats

Here are some photos of the Filson 258 (am selling this for a friend). Price is $170 shipped, please PM if interested (strap not show in pics, but will be included -- it has great patina as well)

If the mods think this belongs in the sales forum, please let me know and I'll delete this post and move it there.


----------



## CMDC

Any interest in 3 Brooks must iron unistripe ocbds--15.5x33? Two in burgundy stripe, one in blue. I saw them this morning but didn't grab them. They'd be $20 each. If interested, pm me and I can swing back and see if they're still there.


----------



## sargeantpepper

srivats said:


> Here are some photos of the Filson 258 (am selling this for a friend). Price is $170 shipped, please PM if interested (strap not show in pics, but will be included -- it has great patina as well)
> 
> If the mods think this belongs in the sales forum, please let me know and I'll delete this post and move it there.


Beautiful bag, great price. If only it were in tan, I would have snapped it up.


----------



## MicTester

Patrick06790 said:


> *CLAIMED* J. Press lightweight tweed sack.


I hope the buyer got it so he can sell it to me, please.


----------



## swb120

*More Tradulicious items*

1) Like new Brooks Bros. made in US blue Slim Fit OCBD, sz 17-34. Asking *$27 shipped *CONUS.

  

2) Gorgeous heavy wool Barbour brown sweater, sz small/medium. Tagged: 40".Chest measures 41"; length is 29" (from top of collar). Made in UK. Asking *$45 shipped *CONUS.

  

3) *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece, tagged sz 39R, flannel gray pinstripe*. Simply gorgeous...no flaws. Full canvassed, fully lined, center vent, pleated pants, cuffed, made in US, etc., etc. Softer, lighter flannel material.

Asking $260>$240>*$200 shipped CONUS* per suit via paypal personal payment (or add 3% for non-pp)

*Measurements for BB GF suit*: 
Chest: 42-43
Waist: 39-40
Length: 31
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 23.5 (2" to let out)

Trousers waist: 32.5-33 (3+" to let out)
Inseam: 29 (1" in add't to cuffs)
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 1.5"


----------



## Hardiw1

Price drops.


Hardiw1 said:


> All item prices include shipping - paypal - conus
> 
> Dockers braided cotton belt sz:36 - $15>10$
> 
> Dockers braided cotton belt sz:36 - 15$>10$
> 
> Lacoste cotton strech belt sz:36 - 20$>15$
> 
> No name duck emblem cotton woven belt sz:36 - $15>10$
> 
> Nautica braided strech belt sz:34 - $15>10$
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue OCBD sz: 16.5-5 - 45$>40$
> 
> Orvis casual button down sz:M - 30$>25$
> 
> Rooster cotton madras tie: 10$>8$
> 
> Towne Squire 100% silk tie 3" - $10>8$
> 
> Florsheim Berkley penny loafers sz:9.5 - $60>50$
> 
> Florsheim loafers sz: 7. 5 D - 60$>50$


----------



## CMDC

I've been on the fence as to whether to keep this as the sizing is a tad off for me. So, I'll offer it up here for a while and see if there's a taker.

Southwick for Paul Stuart sportcoat
Fully canvassed; single vent; 2 button darted

Perfect condition; no flaws at all.

Its a light greyish brown w/ a few multicolored stripes--blue, red, orange--running through the pattern.

$50 conus

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 26


----------



## Titus_A

swb120 said:


> 3) *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece, tagged sz 39R, flannel gray pinstripe*.


A size 39 simply does not fit me. I've tried it, it doesn't work, I am going to resist the urge to try it again.


----------



## Hardiw1

Includes shipping - conus - paypal 

Alan Flusser - tagged 40R - 40$
2 button single vent 
Black, brown, blue, gray colors 
Great Condition
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 30.25-30.5
Sleeve: 24








Ralph Lauren - tagged 40R - 50$
3 button double vent
Black, cream, gold, blue, purple colors
Great condition 
Chest: 45
Waist: 42
Shoulder: 19.5
Length -collar: 30.75
Sleeve: 24.75


----------



## Patrick06790

*Bass blue/white nubucks 10M; John White brown suede boots approx. 8.5 C*

*BOOTS ARE SOLD*These boots are labeled "D fitting 9" - I bought them on eBay as a US 9D and they are not. For reference, I am a 9D in most Allen Edmonds shoes - the Leeds (AE #1 last) fitting especially well.

But usually English sizes are larger. Not the case here. I can get my foot in these, and even wore them one day until it became apparent they were not going to work. they are perhaps half an inch too short and a little too skinny, which is why I am guessing they work out to a US 8.5C or so.

Lovely boots, and if you'd like to take a flutter you can do so for a mere $35 shipped CONUS. I can do more measurements if you'd like. *SOLD*


























Coming down the spectrum with a bang are these bass, modern-day, made in China, blue/white saddle nubuck shoes, 10M. I picked them up somewhere, God knows why, and they've been gathering dust ever since. Take them away for $20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Clearance!*

*Let's get these things moved!​
*
*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!​
*
*Vast amounts of new things on their way later today, as promised!* ​
*1) WOMEN'S Sz L Avoca Arran vest.*

*Claimed!*

*2) Pendleton Country Traditionals.*

*Claimed!*

*3) Oxxford for Maus and Hoffman trousers.*

*Claimed!*

*4) Dunn & Co herringbone with elbow patches*
*
Claimed!*

*5) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*6) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*7) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26










    

*8) MADE IN THE USA Ted Williams for Sears, Roebuuck & Co. Blaze Orange Hunting Jacket*

*Claimed!*

*9) DEADSTOCK Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Hunting Pants*

Like the coat above, these are all kinds of awesome--and if they fit me in the waist they wouldn't be here. I need to eat more...

Unlike the Woolrich pants that occasionally surface on eBay, these are deadstock, and so unworn. They're thus in absolutely excellent condition. I believe that they were Made in Pennsylvania, USA--unlike many of Woolrich's products now, which are outsourced and come from the country Imported. So, yes, these have all the heritage you'd want! And they're fantastic. Lovely and warm in the classic Woolrich Buffalo red and black Plaid, these are flat front, and feature a watch pocket. The knit cuffs at the ankles are in terrific condition, firm and springy as the day they left the workshop they were made in. Plus, unlike many Woolrich pants, these are serious about being used in the field. They have double reinforced knees, and a very generous reinforced seat--these won't wear through in a hurry no matter how long you kneel in them for, or how long you sit in a hide, or in mud, waiting for deer or duck....

Since these are deadstock, you really won't be seeing another pair like this again soon, so if they're your size, grab 'em!

*Asking $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Waist, laid flat: 19 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 woolen pants, plus 3 3/4 knit cuff.










     

*10) 11US Dr. Martens black shoes.*

In Very Good/Excellent condition with little (but some) wear to the uppers, insoles, and soles. These have the standard discreet logo as shown in the brown shoes pictures, below.

Asking just *$15 shipped in CONUS, with lower offers very welcome*!

  

*11) 10US Dr. Martens brown shoes. *

*Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS SAWYER OF NAPA SHEARLING COAT!*

_*Claimed!*_

This is NOT your everyday shearling coat! Cut from beautiful chocolate-brown leather (rather than the much more common light khaki hide) and lined with creamy white sheepskin--including throughout the arms, where lesser jackets often have only a quilted lining, AND in the front pockets--this was Made in the USA by Sawyer of Napa, possibly one of the best shearling manufacturers in America today.

And this coat does full justice to Sawyer's reputation and astronomical cost. The leather is beautifully soft and supple, and is a wonderful milk chocolate colour. All of the seams throughout are firmly and tightly double-stitched. It features two handwarmer pockets, and two front snap pockets--the latter are both lined in the same thick creamy warm sheepskin that the body and arms of the coat are lined in. The sheepskin collar flips up, and stays up when flipped--but in case you're dealing with high winds it also have a fully functional leather (of course!) throat latch. The front closes using a full-length storm flap, which both snaps and zippers shut. All the snaps work perfectly, and the zipper is wonderfully fluid. The full-length storm flap is also lined in thick, creamy sheepskin. This really is a stunningly beautiful coat!

It is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition. The sheepskin has no flaws at all, anywhere--even the sheepskin lining in the pockets in still thick and fluffy, and hasn't matted down or become discolored at all. There are no marks or flaws or scuffs on the leather at all, either--except for a very small marring by the left shoulder, as pictured. This coat has been work rarely, if at all... And I speak with authority here, as I purchased it from its original owner who wore it a mere handful of times in clement weather, and I wore it precisely once.... Alas, it's too beautiful a coat for me, and I was always worried about it--which is foolish, but you benefit from my foolishness!

This coat will last literally decades.... So buy it so you can leave "Daddy's sheepskin coat" to your son!

New, this coat would have been well north of four figures. I paid rather a lot for it..... But it's doing no good in my closet (laid FLAT, of course, so as not to lead to any miss-shaping from being hung), and so it's priced for a very quick sale... You just don't find coats of this quality, in this condition, IN THIS SIZE, and at this price, very often! So... how about* CLAIMED!*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost? Naturally, as always, *OFFERS--INCLUDING LOWBALLS--are very welcome, too!* I really don't want to give this up... But i do want it to be used!

*Measurements:

Tagged a L, and fits me well as a 40, but could also work for a 38 (maybe) or 42, depending on how much you want to layer.*

Chest: 24
Length (BOC): 33
Sleeve (underarm to cuff; raglan sleeves, so can't really measure shoulder to cuff): 18 3/4








              

*Small flaw:*


----------



## Georgia

Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan PTBs - Size 9.5D

These are in excellent shape - the shell is beautiful. The soles are in good shape - plenty of wear left. Very clean shoes. New laces...
Asking $110 Shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/img0743q.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img0744wy.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/img0746hv.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/img0751cr2.jpg/
*Repaired spot on the insole of the right shoe (last picture).

Please PM with any questions...Good luck!


----------



## allan

*Tweedy's shearling coat*



TweedyDon said:


> This is NOT your everyday shearling coat! Cut from beautiful chocolate-brown leather (rather than the much more common light khaki hide) and lined with creamy white sheepskin--including throughout the arms, where lesser jackets often have only a quilted lining, AND in the front pockets--this was Made in the USA by Sawyer of Napa, possibly one of the best shearling manufacturers in America today.
> 
> And this coat does full justice to Sawyer's reputation and astronomical cost. The leather is beautifully soft and supple, and is a wonderful milk chocolate colour. All of the seams throughout are firmly and tightly double-stitched. It features two handwarmer pockets, and two front snap pockets--the latter are both lined in the same thick creamy warm sheepskin that the body and arms of the coat are lined in. The sheepskin collar flips up, and stays up when flipped--but in case you're dealing with high winds it also have a fully functional leather (of course!) throat latch. The front closes using a full-length storm flap, which both snaps and zippers shut. All the snaps work perfectly, and the zipper is wonderfully fluid. The full-length storm flap is also lined in thick, creamy sheepskin. This really is a stunningly beautiful coat!
> 
> ...


It sure is! And it would fit me, too! I almost followed my gut and jumped on it...

But then I realized that it would be far too warm in my climate, almost all the time. I'll let someone in the north country have it.

Someone please grab it before I change my mind!

- Allan


----------



## swb120

Remaining BB Golden Fleece is claimed; Barbour sweater is claimed. Thanks guys!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*BB Camelhair, Tweed sacks in 42, 38 Harris Tweed*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Wool Sack - 42 Long*
No apparent material flaws. Very soft tweed. Green with red overcheck and weaves of yellow, brown mixed in. Fully lined.
*Shoulders 18.25" | Pit to Pit 22" | Sleeves 26" | Length BOC 32.5*








  

*Asking $45 > $40*

*Brooks Brothers Camelhair Sack - 42L*
There is a flaw with this jacket. The shoulder seam has separated and needs to be restitched. It is about a 1.5" gap that needs to be closed. You can see this in the picture. I have no idea how difficult or costly this repair might be. I'd have it done myself but the jacket is too short for me. Other than that, the jacket is beautiful. Fully lined.
*Shoulders 18.5 | Pit to pit 22 | Sleeves 25.5 | Length BOC 32.5*
  

Again, no idea how serious a repair that's going to be, therefore *make me an offer.*

*Harris Tweed Jacket ~38L*
This Harris is a two-button darted number with a single rear vent. It's a charcoal grey with flecks of red, blue, and yellow. It's a gorgeous jacket in good repair. Size unmarked. Half lined. Pardon the photo glare.
*Shoulders 17.5 | Pit to Pit 20 | Sleeves 25 | Length BOC 32*







   

Asking *$35 *


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

TD is giving that Sawyer away. If it fit me, I'd buy it--and I already have a Sawyer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Offers on all of the below welcome

First, a pair of long wing gunboats with v cleat in 8D. These have a Sears label but were made, I suspect, by either Florsheim or Hanover. These shoes have had little wear, as shown by the still-bright inner labels. Could use some edge dressing and a shine, but otherwise fine. $35 CONUS












Next, a pair of Florsheim Imperials in 10.5B. Flawless upper, some wear to heels, shown, but nothing serious. $25 CONUS












A pair of Allen Edmond Hillcrests in 9D. Uppers immaculate and soles thick, but rubber heel covers need replacing (shown). This should cost less than $20 (my cobbler does it for $15, IIRC). $20 CONUS












A BB pinpoint point collar shirt, 17x35, white, non-iron, zero issues. This shirt is indistinguishable from new--no stains, tears, discolorations or other imperfections--and has laundry tags on it. $17 CONUS












A BB pinpoint red stripe pinpoint button-down in 16.5x35. This shirt is like new, with no imperfections of any kind and laundry tags attached. $17 CONUS












A barn coat by LL Bean. This one is standard-issue and immaculate--you can't tell it from new, with two spare buttons still sewn inside. Size large tall. $25 CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

The below Pendleton is still available. Now reduced to $80 CONUS



32rollandrock said:


> First up, BB BD shirts, for the traditionalist: Two are old-school unlined collar OCBD in 16/34, the other is a modern must-iron pinpoint in 16/33. $15 each CONUS, two for $25. PINK SHIRT HAS SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, an absolute grail. This Pendleton mackinaw style coat has no tags, but has clearly never been worn. It is flawless, indistinguishable from new and will last darn near forever, the super-thick wool that made this maker famous. I would keep it, but the sleeves are a hair long and I don't want to alter this gem. Tagged XL, it measures 27.65 pit-to-pit, 24.75 inches from the top of the shoulder seam to cuff in the sleeves and 31.75 inches from bottom of collar to hem in back. Looking for $100 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic 3/2 sack suits! FREE to $60!*

CLASSIC CANVASSED TRAD SUITS!

_*I have several classic trad/ Ivy 3/2 sack suits to pass along today, all in staple colours and patterns, with prices ranging from FREE to $60!*_

*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*IN ALL CASES THE COLOUR AND PATTERN ARE SHOWN BEST IN THE PICTURES OF THE CUFFS!*_​
*1) c. 42 Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic navy pinstripe. *

This is wonderful! Cut from three-season wool, this lovely classic dark navy pinstripe suit is simply bursting with tradly beauty. A 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this was made for Brooks Brothers "346" line--the old, good, NON-OUTLET kind! It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and features both the classic two-button cuff and a single hook vent. the trousers are flat-front (of course), cuffed (of course), and feature a watch pocket. Naturally, it was Union-made in the USA, and is a staple of any tradly wardrobe. If you don't have one of these already, and this is your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, OR OFFER.

Measurements:*

Tagged a 42, this measures:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length (BOC): 31

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/5
Inseam: 30 1/2 + 1 1/2 under, with 1 7/8 cuff.










     

*
2) POSSIBLY HORN BUTTONS! c. 42 H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton gray suit.*

Another lovely trad staple, this was union-made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for (now defunct) The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy retailers in Princeton back in the Golden Age. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features both a single vent and classic two-button cuffs. It is, of course, a 3/2 sack, and the trousers are flat front, cuffed, and feature a watch pocket. I believe that the buttons are all horn, although IO'm not certain of this! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just CLAIMED--thank you!*

*Measurements:

Tagged a 42, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 5/8)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4

Waist (laid flat): 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 (+ 1 1/4), with 1 3/4 cuff.










     

*3) Oakloom Clothes for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*

Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! This is a wonderful suit which is an unusual combination of being a stable, conservative suit that has a slight tradly twist in its cloth and cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $55, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.










    

*4) Nassau Collection by The English Shop miniature herringbone suit*

This is another wonderful suit--but it does have a couple of minor flaws, so it's *FREE*!

Cut from a wonderful and slightly heavier cloth in miniature herringbone, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit from The English Shop. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and the trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It features a single vent and three cuff buttons. This is a wonderful, robust suit suitable for colder wear. It was Made in the USA.

It does, though, have two flaws. There's a very small snag hold by the hem on the front; this could be darned, rather than needing to be rewoven, owing both to its subtle location and the weight and pattern of the suit. There's also a small hole right in the crotch of the trousers; this has been repaired at some point by someone basting the edges to a piece of cloth placed inside, but this repair should be re-visited as the edges are pulling off the repair cloth. Both of these repairs would be easy and cheap to do, and would give you a terrific workhorse suit after they're completed. But because they need to be done, this suit is *FREE--just pay $15 towards shipping on its own, or $5 towards shipping with another suit or jacket. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 18 (laid flat)
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuffs.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Filson Dry Finish Ranch Jacket*

*Claimed--thank you!*

I have reluctantly to admit that my simian arms preclude this from fitting me well, which is why I wore it precisely once... and the chap who bought it new wore it very sparingly, too, so this is going to be a great bargain for someone!

You're all familiar with Filson's quality, so I won't belabour that, but I will note that this WAS MADE IN THE USA, since Filson now seem to be offshoring many of their products. This jacket is also beautifully warm, and classically American--absolutely perfect for the Fall and Winter, especially with the wool lining!

*Full information on this jacket can be found here:*

*Highlights include:*

An ideal working jacket for colder weather. Our dry finish Tin Cloth shell stands up to tough conditions while our heavyweight Mackinaw Wool lining provides extra warmth and comfort. Sleeves are lined with a 4-oz. cotton for easy on and off with heavy top stitching for added strength. Flap bellows chest pockets, and lower front pockets. Made in USA.

*FEATURES*

6 metal rivet button front closure.
2 front chest pockets with rivet button flap closures
2 lower side hand warmer pockets.
Adjustable metal rivet button cuffs.
Moleskin lined collar.
Moleskin lined cuffs.

This jacket is a size Large, and despite Filson's recommendations this would fit best between 38 and 42, depending on how you like to layer. (I'm a 40, and it works very well for me, apart from the arms.) The exact *measurements* are:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length (BOC): 24 1/2

This does have one very small flaw; a small nickel-sized mark on the underside of one arm, as shown. Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent, barely-worn, condition!

Asking just CLAIMED*, shipped, and insured in CONUS--OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*









*The colour is best shown in the main picture!​
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press Donegal Mist*

I acquired this in a trade with SirCingle some time ago.... and never wore it, as it's just far too nice! So, it's time that it found a good home with someone who'll give it the wear it deserves!

As you know, Donegal Mist Tweed is J. Press' "Flagship" tweed, used for their best tweed jackets; a wonderful, soft yet sturdy mixture of Donegal wool, kid mohair, and cashmere, with the individual weaver who made the cloth proudly signing each jacket's interior label.

And this jacket is an absolutely beautiful example of this. The cloth is beautiful; a wonderful glen plaid in shades of autumnal bracken, slate grey, and mid-blue that was woven by hand exclusively for J. Press under the auspices of Magee of Donegal. This jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It features dual vents and a functional ticket pocket, and was made in the USA.

*This is a stunning jacket!*

Asking just *$75, OR OFFER (the price, I believe, of the jacket that I traded this for with SirC) boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery conformation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+ 2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length (BOC): 31 1/2


----------



## Georgia

Lowered to $110 shipped...PM if interested...



Georgia said:


> Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan PTBs - Size 9.5D
> 
> These are in excellent shape - the shell is beautiful. The soles are in good shape - plenty of wear left. Very clean shoes. New laces...
> Asking $110 Shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/img0743q.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img0744wy.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/img0746hv.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/img0751cr2.jpg/
> *Repaired spot on the insole of the right shoe (last picture).
> 
> Please PM with any questions...Good luck!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL!! SUPERB & RARE Genuine Austrian Loden (Schurwolle/Alpaca) by Baur-Loden of Tirol, cut as a 3/2 sack by Huntington, with ALL the trad. features!*

*QUICK DROP--just because!* 

This is SUPERB! Cut from beautiful and hardwearing genuine Austrian Loden cloth (80% schurwolle and 20% alpaca) from Baur-Loden, who have been making loden cloth in the Tirol since 1814. Made in the classic and traditional Loden green, this is a beautiful 3/2 sack from Huntington with all the the trad/Ivy desiderata that one could possibly hope for: A beautiful lapel roll, lapped seams along both the center back and the sleeves, a hook vent, and patch pockets. It's also half-canvassed and half-lined, and features traditional football buttons with metal shanks--naturally, two to each cuff! It was, of course, made in the USA.

This really is a gorgeous jacket, and neither my picture nor description come close to doing it justice. Genuine Loden cloth from Austria is simply wonderful, and comparatively rare, no doubt owing to its expense. Moreover, it tends to be used in the manufacture of very Austrian garments--collarless jackets, long capes, and the like. Now, I like these, but they do tend t veer towards the costumy... It's very, very rare that Loden is used to make classic Ivy clothing, and rarer still that it's used to make 3/2 sacks... and rarer still for it to be used to make a 3/2 sack which features all of the tradly desiderata, which are themselves increasingly rare! So, while I don't use the term "grail" lightly, this really does quality. It's fantastic, and if this is your size you really should grab it--it's unlikely you'll see another one anytime soon, if at all.

Oh yes... This is also in absolutely superb condition, with the only minor, minor flaws being small scuff marks in the lining by the interior pocket, as shown--this could well be simply from being removed from a hanger in its original shop. I suspect that this jacket has been worn very, very sparingly--if indeed it's been worn at all.

Given how wonderful this is, it's an absolute steal at just *$95, OR LOWER OFFER (and all lower offers are VERY welcome, including lowballs!  ) boxed shipped and insured in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with tracked Priority Mail at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length (BOC): 31 1/2


----------



## Sir Cingle

As the former owner of Tweedy Don's J. Press Donegal tweed for sale, I must wholeheartedly agree with him that it is gorgeous and fantastic. If it weren't too small for me, it would still be in my closet. Although I got a very nice J. Press tweed in the swap, I still miss this jacket!


----------



## swb120

*Loden*

I love all things Loden...it could be my favorite color of clothing. And in a 3/2 sack with patch pockets - someone grab that sportcoat! Beautiful, TD! Love the leather coat, as well.


----------



## Walter Denton

The shearling coat is really tempting, unfortunately there is no way I can justify it. I have a heavy down parka, a light weight but very warm down jacket and a very nice wool top coat for winter wear - meanwhile, I'm planning a move to North Carolina in the near future. Nonetheless, I'm still lusting for that coat.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, you can. At the risk of sounding like a TD shill, you will never find another one like it at that price, unless you hit the thrift store/estate sale lottery. Three winter coats isn't very many, and you may not live in North Carolina forever.



Walter Denton said:


> The shearling coat is really tempting, unfortunately there is no way I can justify it. I have a heavy down parka, a light weight but very warm down jacket and a very nice wool top coat for winter wear - meanwhile, I'm planning a move to North Carolina in the near future. Nonetheless, I'm still lusting for that coat.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy, private message sent. 
Regards,


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Country Tweed with bellows pockets, lapped seams! c. 37, 38.*

This is a lovely, smaller half-canvassed country tweed in a beautiful chestnut brown and slate grey herringbone; the colours of this tweed are both richer and more subtle than my pictures show. This is very well built, featuring two front bellows (and not just patch, great as patch pockets are!) pockets, a very nice centered hook vent, and lapped seams along both the center back and down the sleeves. It is also fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. I really love country tweeds like this, and if you do too, snap this up before someone else in your size beats you to it! 

Asking *$50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## 127.72 MHz

TweedyDon,
I cannot contact you via private mail. I get a message saying; 

"TweedyDon has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

I will send you the required information when I'm able.

Best regards,


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks for letting me know--Pm box cleared now!

Let the deluge begin!



127.72 MHz said:


> TweedyDon,
> I cannot contact you via private mail. I get a message saying;
> 
> "TweedyDon has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> I will send you the required information when I'm able.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## CMDC

Somebody grab that loden 3/2 sack. I found, and sold, one a while back exactly like it and it is beautiful. 

If there are any 44 shorts out there, one of you is going to be very happy soon. Coming soon a gorgeous JPress sack w/Donegal like flecked tweed.


----------



## g3dahl

Hey, I'm 44 short! I've been waiting for my size to come up!!

:smile:


----------



## CMDC

Lets kick off a spate of offerings with two absolutely stunning suits for the taller and thinner among us. Both of these have had minimal wear, if any.

First, Southwick for Nordstrom 3/2 charcoal flannel sack. There is a blue and light grey alternating stripe running through the pattern.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26.5 =1.5

Trousers flat front, no cuff: 37 waist; 34 inseam +2.5 underneath

$80 conus




























Second, a beautiful navy pinstripe flannel suit from Arthur Adler. Adler is a now gone menswear store here in DC that had all the tradly favorites among its stock. This seems to be their house model. It is 2 button, very lightly darted. Pristine condition.

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5

Trousers flat front, no cuff: 34 waist; 34 inseam +2.5 underneath

$75 conus




























Finally, an absolutely mint JPress 3/2 tweed sack. This is a brown tweed with blue, yellow, and orange flecks a la Donegal. Hook vent. My heart jumped when I saw it, sank when I saw it wasn't my size. My lousy pictures don't do this jacket justice.

Tagged 44S

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23 +2

$75 conus


----------



## CMDC

Lotsa shirts in lotsa sizes.

Brooks Must Iron Made in USA Yellow ocbd
15.5x33
Feels brand new

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/yellow check bd pinpoint.
15.5 x 33

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers blue must iron Made in USA ocbd
16.5 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Patch Madras bd short sleeve shirt
Made in India
Size M

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers short sleeve plaid bd sport shirt. Made in USA
14.5 neck

$20 conus



















Gitman Brothers yellow pinpoint ocbd. Made in USA
16x34

$20 conus



















Finally an older LLBean Made in USA blue ocbd w/flap pocket. This is a cotton/poly blend but still a very nice shirt, especially with the flap.

17x37

$18 conus


----------



## Walter Denton

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, you can. At the risk of sounding like a TD shill, you will never find another one like it at that price, unless you hit the thrift store/estate sale lottery. Three winter coats isn't very many, and you may not live in North Carolina forever.


Maybe not a shill but certainly an enabler:smile: and my wife contends that I have an outerwear addiction. While I only have a few heavy winter coats, I have myriad mid-weight and lighter outer wear including trench coats, two Gore-Tex rain parkas, a Johnson Woolen Mills jacket I purchased 40 years ago, numerous fleece garments, an insulated leather aviator jacket, a G-9 style jacket that was my first purchase here, a BB golf jacket, a Carhartt denim and a brand new Barbour polarquilt. I think I'm forgetting a couple. Of course, perhaps, that isn't much by the standards of this forum.

I do hope to live the rest of my life in North Carolina. Still, that's a beautiful shearling.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*13D Florsheim Imperial LWB Brown V-Cleats*

This is a beautiful pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings.
Size 13 D. Features the original leather suicide heel with V-cleat. 
The leather uppers are in fantastic condition with no major issues to speak of. I bought these for myself but they are a touch big for me (I'm a 13C) so I'm offering them here.
    
Asking *$100* shipped CONUS, which is what I paid for them.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

First up is a wonderful patch pocket Donegal tweed from Orvis x John Molloy. I've found it quite a labor to find a 3/2 sack cut Donegal, as I'm sure many of you have, so it breaks my heart to part with it. The condition is excellent, both fabric and lining, with nary a flaw that I can find. I hope my pictures picks up the striking flecks. *$75*

Chest: 21.25; Shoulder: 18.5; Sleeve: 26; Length (BOC): 31.5



Next is a Shetland Brookstweed. Again, wonderful flecks with a lovely 3/2 roll and sack cut. It also has such desirable details as swelled lapel edges and two on the sleeve. Again, the exterior and lining are in excellent condition. *$65*

Chest: 22; Shoulder: 19; Sleeve: 24 (+1.5); Length (BOC): 30.5



Finally, a fairly recent Burberry, probably early 2000s. Interesting story here: I tutored my seamstress's daughter for the GRE in exchange for an abandoned sports coat. A gentleman had purchased the jacket new at one of the excellent men's stores in Oxford, Mississippi, then moved away. She had stored it for five years. I wore it only once before losing weight. It's a stunning medium-weight tweed with beautiful variation in shade, somewhere between charcoal and olive, with a lavender overcheck. A true three with very subtle darts and essentially brand new. *$75
*


Chest: 21.75; Shoulder: 20; Sleeve: 25; Length (BOC): 32

Of course, all prices include shipping and offers are welcome.


----------



## P Hudson

*9D Allen Edmonds and Polo*

I'll be in the US for Christmas. I've got AE Thayer (brown monk), Holt (brandy calf monk: too fancy for me) and Lindens (black split toe oxford) that I've only worn about 10 times each and think it is time to part with. They just don't get any use. I've also got a pair of black Polo pennies. Anybody interested at c. $75 each pair? Pics to follow if response warrants it.


----------



## brozek

The Brooks cableknit is sold, so if someone wants the herringbone for the cost of shipping (say, $15 by the time I pay for postage and drive it to the PO), it's all yours.



brozek said:


> I have three vintage tweed jackets (including a Harris Tweed) to virtually give away - $20 each, including shipping. They're a little wrinkly from being stored in a cedar chest, but in great shape other than that. My wife had been saving some to sew into tweed handbags, but decided not to finish the project. I donated about a dozen to Goodwill, but I saved the best in case someone here needed a good, cheap fall jacket. A good steaming and they'll be ready for service! Measurements and pictures below - thanks!
> 
> #1 - Dark gray herringbone tweed with patch pockets, tagged 43R, 23" armpit-to-armpit, 31" length (excluding collar), 25" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 18.75" shoulders
> 
> ***SOLD - thanks!*** - Medium-brown herringbone Harris tweed, no tagged size but measures to about 38R, 21.25" armpit-to-armpit, 30" length (excluding collar), 23" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 17" shoulders ***SOLD - thanks!***
> 
> ***SOLD - thanks!*** - Medium-brown broken-twill tweed, no tagged size but measures to about 48R, 26" armpit-to-armpit, 31.5" length (excluding collar), 25" sleeve (top of shoulder to cuff), 19.75" shoulders ***SOLD - thanks!***
> 
> And as long as I'm taking photos and listing the jackets, I may as well throw up this navy Brooks Bros cableknit sweater, size medium. It measures 24" armpit-to-armpit, 24" in length, 23" sleeve, and 20" shoulder. It has the golden script logo, 100% cotton, and made in the US. Don't worry - it was stored folded, and only hung up for the photo. . Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 44S tweed SOLD.


----------



## 4dgt90

*Barbour Classic Beaufort Size 38 in Olive*

I have a 1 year old *Barbour Classic Beaufort in Olive Sz 38 *that I want to sell so I can switch to the Bedale. I live in Texas so this thing has been used maybe 20 times max and I've only used it around town.

It's in perfect condition and will not need to be rewaxed for quite some time.

I don't have a picture but I'm sure you know what it looks like if you're interested in one.

Asking $250 but accepting offers via PM. I've got it on eBay also and the auction ends Sunday Nov 13 so if it's not claimed here, it'll be gone in a week.


----------



## Hardiw1

DROP



Hardiw1 said:


> Includes shipping - conus - paypal
> 
> Alan Flusser - tagged 40R - 40$>35$
> 2 button single vent
> Black, brown, blue, gray colors
> Great Condition
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 30.25-30.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> Ralph Lauren - tagged 40R - 50$>45$
> 3 button double vent
> Black, cream, gold, blue, purple colors
> Great condition
> Chest: 45
> Waist: 42
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length -collar: 30.75
> Sleeve: 24.75


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardiw1

Further dropped, last call or donating. Offers very welcome.



Hardiw1 said:


> All item prices include shipping - paypal - conus
> 
> Dockers braided cotton belt sz:36 - $15>10$>8$
> 
> Dockers braided cotton belt sz:36 - 15$>10$>8$
> 
> Lacoste cotton strech belt sz:36 - 20$>15$>10$
> 
> No name duck emblem cotton woven belt sz:36 - DESTROYED BY DOG
> 
> Nautica braided strech belt sz:34 - $15>10$>8$
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue OCBD sz: 16.5-5 - 45$>40$>30$
> 
> Orvis casual button down sz:M - SOLD
> 
> Rooster cotton madras tie: SOLD
> 
> Towne Squire 100% silk tie 3" - $10>8$>5$
> 
> Florsheim Berkley penny loafers sz:9.5 - $60>50$>40$
> 
> Florsheim loafers sz: 7. 5 D - 60$>50$>40$


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Gitman yellow pinpoint ocbd SOLD.


----------



## Georgia

$100 shipped...Please PM if interested



Georgia said:


> Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan PTBs - Size 9.5D
> 
> These are in excellent shape - the shell is beautiful. The soles are in good shape - plenty of wear left. Very clean shoes. New laces...
> Asking $100 Shipped CONUS
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/img0743q.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img0744wy.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/img0746hv.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/img0751cr2.jpg/
> *Repaired spot on the insole of the right shoe - not visible from the outside (last picture).
> 
> Please PM with any questions...Good luck!


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Trad Navy Blazer Post! J. Press, Princeton Clothing Co., 3/2 sacks, and more!*

*I have a slew of classic--in some cases, iconic!--trad/Ivy blazers to pass on today! I suspect none will ever be your "best" blazer... But they might well turn out to be your "go to" blazer!* 

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

_*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*_

_*NB: All blazers are classic navy; colours are shown most accurately in the pictures of the cuffs.
*_
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Fine Threads Navy Blazer--3/2 lapel, three patch pockets!*

*CLAIMED*

This is terrific! Although it's not a sack, being darted, it does have the classic high-roll 3/2 lapel configuration. And it makes up for not being a sack by having (always desirable and still very rare) three patch pockets on the front! Plus, I believe that this is a doeskin blazer; the cloth certainly has a decent weight and a lovely hand. It's fully-lined, and half-canvassed, and features a center vent. The buttons are, I believe, plain brass with a nice heft to them. This jacket was Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Measurements*:

Tagged 41R.

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

   

*2) Stanley Blacker, three patch-and-bellows pockets*

A classic two-button darted navy blazer, this adds a twist by having three patch pockets with a twist--they're center vented, so that they can expand as bellows pockets! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










     

*3) J. Press 3/2 sack navy blazer.*

A trad. classic! This is a lovely 3/2 sack navy blazer from J. Press. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed, and features a hook vent. It also includes a complete set of Waterbury buttons! It has a very natural shoulder. It has a lovely lapel roll. It does, though, need a good press/dry clean as it's rumpled from storage, and it has some rub marks--shown--at the top of one of the interior pockets and at the very edge of one sleeve corner. It also has some collar creep, which might or might not be fixable, and might or might not be of concern to you, and has a very small rub/snag spot on the seam of the left shoulder. Given these flaws I would say that this is, conservatively, in Good wearable condition... hence its very low price!

*Asking just $26, or offer. 

Measurements:

Tagged a 46R, but see:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*4) Princeton Clothing Co. "Season Skipper" hopsack blazer*

A very nice hopsack blazer from the Princeton Clothing Co., this is a standard two-button model with two patch pockets. It's half-lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA. It does have a few minor scuffs to the hopsack which will likely come out with dry cleaning--and in any case are hardly noticeable--but because of these this is conservatively rated as being in Good/Very Good, wearable condition, and hence is just

*Asking $25, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30










     

*5) Stefano for Barney's of New York*

A very decent, basic, workhorse hopsack blazer, this is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features the standard two-button closure and darts. It has a center vent, and was Made in the USA. It has a couple of very minor scuffs on the sleeve which my camera couldn't capture, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. Because of these, how about just

*$24, or offer, for a fully canvassed blazer Made in the USA? 
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










    

*6) Carroll Reed for Gordon's of Philadelphia, 3/2 sack navy blazer*

Another trad. classic! This lovely hopsack 3/2 sack features two front patch pockets, a hook vent, half-lined, and half-canvassing. It was, of course, made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor scuffs (as shown on the cuff) which will probably come out with dry cleaning, and so is conservatively rated as being in Good/very Good condition. Given this, how about

*asking just $25, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










    

*7) ICONIC J. Press THREE PATCH POCKETS 3/2 sack navy blazer.
*
*Claimed!
*
A trad icon! This is an example of the rare and highly desirable J. Press 3/2 sack navy blazer, with three patch pockets! Cut from a lovely doeskin cloth (I think--it has a very nice weight to it, and a lovely hand) this blazer is half-canvassed and half-lined. It also features a hook vent, and has nicely-weighted plain brass buttons; three to the front and the traditional two to each cuff. Naturally, this was Made in the USA! It does need a Press (ha! ha!) and a dry-clean as it's (very slightly) rumpled from storage (although the rumples are falling out already from hanging). The main flaw--albeit still a fairly minor one--is that it has a pinprick hole in the right sleeve which has been repaired neatly at some point. I only noticed this when examining it for this write-up, and my camera's charging right now, so I'll photograph this once it is fully charged. It also has a very small (maybe 2mm) rub spot on the seam of the left shoulder. Given these flaws, this is in Good/Very Good condition, hence only

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

   

*8) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## AlanC

(Another!) Price drop!

Take the Lacoste for only *$20 delivered*!



AlanC said:


> *Lacoste* polo shirt
> Tagged size: 7 (P2P: 24")
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## TweedyDon

The shearling, the J. Press tweed, the Huntington Loden, the gray 32 sack suit, the Brooks 346 navy pinstripe suit, and the Filson have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> *All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.*
> 
> Banana Republic Desert Boots, 10.5D. $40
> --- Another pair of shoes that are just too long for me. As with all the rest, best for a larger 10.5D or smaller 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.
> 
> Lands End Canvas OCBD, Medium, $15
> --- This one is too small. Not an amazing shirt, but a decent basic to have around if it fits you. Very soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Cole Reaction, 16/35. $15
> --- Never worn, ecru colored shirt that was given to me a few years ago, put on a shelf and forgotten until I was clearing stuff out today.
> 
> All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.
> 
> Asher (Harris) Tweed, Sack (3/2). $35
> --- Nice harris tweed with a number of different colors mixed in.
> - Sl: 26 | Sh: 18.2 | BOC: 30.5 | P2P: 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallachs (Harris) Tweed, Darted (2button). $35
> --- Traditional grey/blue harris tweed. A classic whether with jeans, chinos or trousers.
> - Sl: 26 | Sh: 18 | P2P: 21.8 | BOC 31.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices are shipped CONUS. If you have any questions, please let me know.
> 
> Perry Ellis Portfolio Peacoat, Large. $45obo
> --- Decent peacoat, though admittedly nothing special. Just trying to get it out of my closet as I've replaced it with a Sterlingwear model.
> - Sh: 18 | Sl: 26


Some items gone. All others are $5 cheaper and I'm MORE than willing to accept an offer


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS*



CMDC said:


> Both items in excellent condition. No issues on either.
> 
> LLBean zip front cardigan. This sweater is a full length zip cardigan. It has front pockets as well. The color is a deep purple-ish blue. Cuffs are tight.
> 
> Made in the USA
> 
> Tagged XL
> Pit to Pit: 26
> Length from bottom of collar: 28
> Sleeve from middle of neck to end of cuff: 38
> 
> *$28 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson wide wale corduroy in Stone.
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> 42 waist
> 34 inseam
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## Dr. D

Good evening gentlemen-

In my year here I have collected a few things that don't fit me nearly as well as I had hoped. So I am hoping to turn my loss into your gain. Please don't hesitate to PM any questions or offers to me- I am always willing to listen, especially to any trades involving a 40R J.Press sportcoat :icon_smile_big:

The first item I have is a J.Press Pressidential navy pinstripe suit. This is a recent model and is the softest wool I have ever worn. It's a moderately bold stripe spaced 0.5 inches apart but is still appropriate for business. It is a 3 button sack but the pants are not cuffed. Being a recent Press model, it does have a bit of shoulder padding and the jacket is fully lined. I have looked it over carefully and it appears to be in pristine condition. Tagged a 42R.

chest: 44"
shoulder: 19"
sleeve: 25"
BOC: 30.75"

pants are flat front with buttons for braces (no cuffs)
waist: 37" +2
inseam: 30" +3

$90 shipped









https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4060Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4063Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4072Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4074Small.jpg

Up next is a recent J.Press Presstige navy blazer, tagged 40L. It's a 3 button sack made of 100% wool (I think it's worsted, definitely a smoother hand than hopsack). It is fully lined and has the standard J.Press 3 gold button sleeves. It is in very good condition- the only flaw I can see is the start of a small run on the inner lining up near the label on the collar.

$65 shipped

chest: 41.5"
shoulder: 18.75"
sleeve: 25"
BOC: 32"









https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4022Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4023Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4026Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4021Small.jpg

Next is an old Brooks Brothers Makers medium gray suit. This is 60%wool, 40% poly so it feels a little "slippery" and is more wrinkle resistant than my other coats. The jacket is tagged 40RG 35W and the trousers have 1.75" cuffs with a belt catch and the original Brooks labeled buttons are still on there. The suit shows some wear and has a little bit of pucker on the lapels so it could use a good clean/press but it is still in good condition with no snags, holes, or noticeable flaws.

$35 shipped

chest: 42"
shoulder: 18 
sleeve: 24"
BOC: 30"

trousers:
waist: 36" (+3")
inseam: 30"









https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4053Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4054Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4051Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4050Small.jpg

The last one is a recent Brooks camelhair jacket. It is tagged 41R and looks like it has seen very little use. It is a darted with a 2 button front.

chest: 43
shoulder: 20 
sleeve: 23.5 + 2.5
BOC 30.5

$45 shipped









https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4029Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4031Small.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/IMG_4033Small.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Dr. D is giving that Pressidential away--less than ten cents on the dollar for suit that goes for a grand.


----------



## Dr. D

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Dr. D is giving that Pressidential away--less than ten cents on the dollar for suit that goes for a grand.


Thanks for the endorsement 32- I would never consider getting rid of the Pressidential if it wasn't 2 sizes too big for me. I got a great deal on it last winter so I'm just trying to pass it forward so I'll have more to spend on more jackets that are coming through here.


----------



## hookem12387

Dr, D, do you have measurements on that camel sport coat?


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIES! Bowties! Boys! Wool Solids, Knits, Regimentals, Emblematics, Irish Poplin. Brooks, Edgar of Scotland, Rooster, more!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, ESPECIALLY ON TWO OR MORE TIES!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Group 1: Bowties*








   

1) Made in England. Silk, good condition. $8
2) Made in USA of italian silk. Very Good condition. $9
3) RL silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10
4) Invizo silk blackwatch straight bow. Very good ondition; minor rub on one corner (shown) that can't be seen when worn. $8

*GROUP 2: Celtic Tigers!*








       

*Ties (1) to (3) are all from The House of Edgar. They are all made in Scotland, and are all seriously thick, substantial wool. They all exhibit very minor surface fluffing which can only be seen on close inspection, and so are all in very Good/Excellent condition. I believe that these retail close to or in excess of $80.​
*
1) Elliot's Irish poplin. A beautiful tie, but the end is slightly out of alignment, as shown, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition. $17
2) Dark navy. $20
3) MacLeod Blue. $25
4) Stewart green. $25

*GROUP 3: KNITS! Silk, wool, mohair, and cotton lisle.*








          

*All are in excellent condition.*

1) Wembley. Burgundy wool. $10
2) Roosterknit. Chestnut Mohair/wool. SOLD
3) Phillippe Perrier. Made in Italy; bark wool. A beautiful tie! $15
4) Unknown brand; plum wool. SOLD
5) Jean-Louis Scherrer, Paris. Lovely cranberry silk knit with silk facing! $10
6) Dimitri; cotton lisle. SOLD

*GROUP 4: WOOL TIES*








         

*All are in either Very Good/Excellent or Excellent condition. *

1) Christian Dior. Very tactile! $8
2) Custom Design tartan. No fabric, but likely wool. $8
3) Brooks Brothers wool. A lovely classic tie! $14
4) ScotTies of Fifth Avenue. Tweedy wool. Wonderful vintage tie! $12
5) Oakton Ltd. Wool. $10

*GROUP 5: PATTERNED SILKS*








     

1) Cantini of Italy. Lovely, thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. $15
2) Boston Traders. Silk pheasants. Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling from storage. $10
3) Bouvy of Belgium. Lovely, thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. $14

*GROUP 6: BOY'S TIES*








 

*These are in Very Good/Excellent condition. Take both for $8!*

1) Brooks Brothers Boy's Department. Navy. $5
2) Lord and Taylor Boy's Department., $5.

*GROUP 7: REGIMENTALS*








       
*
All of these are slightly rumpled from storage--nothing a quick home steam couldn't fix--and so are all in Very Good/Excellent condition.*

1) Gianelli's. Hand sewn in USA. Silk. $10
2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Silk $12
3) Keys & Lockwood of New York. Silk. $10
4) Michael Green. Silk. $5


----------



## Dr. D

hookem12387 said:


> Dr, D, do you have measurements on that camel sport coat?


Sorry for the delay- here are the measurements on the Brooks 41R camelhair:

chest: 43
shoulder: 20 
sleeve: 23.5 + 2.5
BOC 30.5


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pendleton on previous page has sold. Thanks.


----------



## hookem12387

Ah, too bad for me with those rather large shoulder measurements, but that looks like a great deal!


Dr. D said:


> Sorry for the delay- here are the measurements on the Brooks 41R camelhair:
> 
> chest: 43
> shoulder: 20
> sleeve: 23.5 + 2.5
> BOC 30.5


----------



## JDC

hookem12387 said:


> Ah, too bad for me with those rather large shoulder measurements, but that looks like a great deal!


If it was an inch smaller in the shoulders we may have had to wrestle for it.


----------



## AlanC

Pricing to move!

This would sell for hundreds of dollars from Paul Stuart. Get a classic but unique Made in England Harrington in perfect shape for a fraction of retail.

Tagged Medium but might work for a Large.



AlanC said:


> *Paul Stuart* Harrington jacket
> Made in England
> Size: M (P2P: 24")
> Wool-Silk-Linen Blend
> 
> *NOW $35!* delivered CONUS, Paypal


Trying to move this great Orvis coat out.

Steal it for *$25 delivered* CONUS, Paypal



AlanC said:


> *Orvis* coat with American Indian blanket lining (!)
> Tagged size: L (could work for XL)
> P2P: 26"
> Leather trim. Very nice coat. I don't know what Orvis would charge, but a lot.
> 
> https://img813.imageshack.us/i/img5411l.jpg/ https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img5408b.jpg/ https://img257.imageshack.us/i/img5406w.jpg/


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Big Drops. Also, coming up soon, some Bills Cords, Scott Nichol socks, and a vintage Burberry overcoat.*



Mississippi Mud said:


> First up is a wonderful patch pocket Donegal tweed from Orvis x John Molloy. I've found it quite a labor to find a 3/2 sack cut Donegal, as I'm sure many of you have, so it breaks my heart to part with it. The condition is excellent, both fabric and lining, with nary a flaw that I can find. I hope my pictures picks up the striking flecks. $75 *Asking just $65*
> 
> Chest: 21.25; Shoulder: 18.5; Sleeve: 26; Length (BOC): 31.5
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Shetland Brookstweed. Again, wonderful flecks with a lovely 3/2 roll and sack cut. It also has such desirable details as swelled lapel edges and two on the sleeve. Again, the exterior and lining are in excellent condition. $65 *Asking just $50*
> 
> Chest: 22; Shoulder: 19; Sleeve: 24 (+1.5); Length (BOC): 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a fairly recent Burberry, probably early 2000s. Interesting story here: I tutored my seamstress's daughter for the GRE in exchange for an abandoned sports coat. A gentleman had purchased the jacket new at one of the excellent men's stores in Oxford, Mississippi, then moved away. She had stored it for five years. I wore it only once before losing weight. It's a stunning medium-weight tweed with beautiful variation in shade, somewhere between charcoal and olive, with a lavender overcheck. A true three with very subtle darts and essentially brand new. $75 *Asking just $65*
> 
> 
> Chest: 21.75; Shoulder: 20; Sleeve: 25; Length (BOC): 32
> 
> Of course, all prices include shipping to CONUS and offers are *welcome*. Please PM with interest.


----------



## Patrick06790

Offer for new guys — six ties of guaranteed pedigree and wearability, from my enormous and cumbersome collection, shipped to you for $25. The catch is you have to trust me on what you get, because I am not going to spend hours photographing and cataloguing the things. I can do this three times, so the first three PMs get it.

Edit: That's three. thanks guys.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Exotic Vintage Ties!*

*TWO EXOTIC VINTAGE TIES!*

THE COLOURS IN BOTH ARE RICH AND DEEP--SEE THE CLOSE-UPS!








*Both of these are utterly wearable, and neither is in any need of babying! They're both in excellent condition... and you're not likely to see their like again, so grab 'em now you can!​*
 

1) Sulka. A beautiful, Van Gogh-style Sulka; unmistakely vintage, but still utterly classic, and so not in the slightest bit out of place today! *$20, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

 

2) Botany "Wrinkleproof". A rich, dark paisley; no fabric content but almost certainly wool. Excellent condition, and perfect with tweeds! *$16, CONUS, or offer. *


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thrift-store fresh, a pair of *Royal *Imperial gunboats by Florsheim in 10.5 D. This was top of the line back in the day, above run-of-the-mill Imperials, and these are fine specimens. The heels need attention (pictured) but this is a minor tweak. The uppers are fantastic, the soles super-thick. These are just as I found them this afternoon, no polishing, edge dressing or anything else, and they look mighty fine as-is, in my estimation. SOLD












A pair of GTH Country Club corduroy trousers, flat front, by Brooks Brothers, 33/30. Perfect for holiday parties. $20 CONUS.












A Donegal fisherman's sweater, cable-knit, in extra large. $25 CONUS












A Paul Stuart broadcloth button-down shirt in 17x36. Gorgeous. $18 CONUS












The iconic LL Bean Norwegian fisherman's sweater in extra large. Charcoal and green. $25 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in Italy lambswool scarf in shepherd's check.*

*Claimed!*

Made in Italy from lovely soft lambswool, this versatile shepherd's check scarf measures 10" by 43 1/2", with 2" of fringe at each end. It's in excellent condition.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## DFPyne

1. Bills M2 Khakis
[$40 Shipped]
Waist: 34
Inseam:31


2. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$25 Shipped]


3. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$25 Shipped]


4. Brooks Brothers 346 Navy 3/2 Suit - Tagged 45R
[$50 Shipped]

Jacket 
Chest: 22.5"
Shoulder:19.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Pants -
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 31.5" (1.5" Cuff) + 1" to Let Out

6. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


7. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$25 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


9. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$25 Shipped]


10. Pendleton Shetland Wool Brown Sweater - Tagged Medium, near mint condition
[$35 Shipped]



11. Pendleton Shetland Wool Green Green -Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
[$25 Shipped] 


12. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


13. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$20 Shipped]


14. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$20 Shipped] 


Tie Blow Out
$10 Shipped for 1, Discounts on more
Group A - Emblematic 
1. Wembly Blue Shield Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


2. Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"


3. Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"


4. Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


5. Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B - Repp Stripes 
1. Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2. Armad Couture Blue & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

3. JCrew White, Green & Blue Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"

4. Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

5. Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

6. Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5

7. Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"


8. Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

9. Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

10. Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


Group C - Other
1. John Weitz by Burma Brown, Tan, White & Olive Plaid Tie - 100% Wool - 3" 

2. Oscar de la Renta Brown Dot Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


Offers Welcome!

Sold - 
Brooks Brothers Relaxed Fit 16.5-33 Blue Gingham Shirt
Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Blue Oxford with Unlined Collar - Made in the USA
Brooks Brothers 16.5-3 Micro Stripe Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
Brooks Brothers 16.5-2 Blue & White Broadcloth Shirt- Made in the USA
Burberrys Blue Logo Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"

*Looking For -
Navy Cable Shetland Sweater, Medium/40-42*


----------



## AlanC

Buy these before I change my mind and keep them!

I had these in the pile to be hemmed, but I'm overwhelmed with cords, so in the interest of decluttering I'm offering them up here instead.

These are fantastic cords, great heft, USA made by Trad bastion L.L. Bean and are in "as new" condition. They may never have been worn.

*L.L. Bean cords*
Tagged size: 36 (measure small--would work for a 35)
Made in USA

Waist: 17.5" (would work well for a 34-35 waist)
Inseam: 34" (with 1.5" turned under thus room for cuffs for many)

Your price: $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## 4dgt90

*Barbour Classic Beaufort in Olive Sz 38*

Price drop from $250>>>*$225 *shipped CONUS. reasonable offers welcome.



tdecast said:


> I have a 1 year old *Barbour Classic Beaufort in Olive Sz 38 *that I want to sell so I can switch to the Bedale. I live in Texas so this thing has been used maybe 20 times max and I've only used it around town.
> 
> It's in perfect condition and will not need to be rewaxed for quite some time.
> 
> I don't have a picture but I'm sure you know what it looks like if you're interested in one.
> 
> Asking $250 but accepting offers via PM. I've got it on eBay also and the auction ends Sunday Nov 13 so if it's not claimed here, it'll be gone in a week.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*double-breasted short overcoat, wool/cashmere blend, size 40L (est.)*

Offering a double-breasted short overcoat. No size is marked, but I'm a 42L and this coat fits like a slim 42R or more likely a 40L (measurements below). The torso is shaped, so this coat is not for men with a beer belly. The blend is 70% wool, 30% cashmere and the colour is a genuine "camel" colour (like BB's polo coats). Condition is used but excellent and 99% new quality. There is a small nick on the nap on the one sleeve that is only 1/4" across.

I do not know the age of this coat but it must be relatively old since the proportions, details, and quality are not seen today and the labels are old. Checking the CA number the manufacturer was Vetements Cardinal Inc. of Canada.

Measurements:
centre back to shoulder seam = 10"
centre back over shoulder to cuff = 36.5"
length (back) = 41"
chest (outside, estimated) = 44.5"

This is a very heavy coat, literally, and the cloth is very thick, so keep that in mind with the measurements.

Price is USD$100, including shipping, to Canada or continental U.S., payment to my PayPal account.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/polocoat2.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/408/polocoat3.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/polocoat4.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/polocoat6.jpg/


----------



## fastfiat81

Pm on the shoes.. 



32rollandrock said:


> Thrift-store fresh, a pair of *Royal *Imperial gunboats by Florsheim in 10.5 D. This was top of the line back in the day, above run-of-the-mill Imperials, and these are fine specimens. The heels need attention (pictured) but this is a minor tweak. The uppers are fantastic, the soles super-thick. These are just as I found them this afternoon, no polishing, edge dressing or anything else, and they look mighty fine as-is, in my estimation. $30 CONUS.
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/nov8/?action=view&current=100_4023.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

I've got two of these Joseph Abboud wallets. About 4.5 inches by 3.5 inches, and a little less than an inch thick folded (and empty). Black. Brand new in a metal box. Nothing very exciting but certainly functional. Retail is apparently $45. Take one for $20 shipped.

These Bass nubuck saddles are still kicking around. 10M, little if any use. $20 shipped.


----------



## zbix

*Some Tweeds*

Tweeds the season

1) BB Brookstweed 46 Reg - $50 Awesome pattern on this one

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img8173fn.jpg/https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img8176k.jpg/https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img8177n.jpg/

2) Corbin Slate/Blue/Grey Herringbone Sack Tweed ~42L - $35

22" P2P | 25" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 32" Length

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/corbintweedsc3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/corbintweedsc4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/corbintweedsc2.jpg/

3) H. Freeman Sons Brown Windowpane Sack Tweed ~42ML - $35

22" P2P | 24.5" Sleeve | 18.75" Shoulder | 31" Length

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img7872s.jpg/https://img268.imageshack.us/i/img7877c.jpg/https://img405.imageshack.us/i/img7874m.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img7873e.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop on the tweed...*

*Hunt Club Clothiers Tweed Sack Jacket ~41 Long
*3/2.5, center vent. A lovely red, green, and golden brown weave.
~41 Long: 18" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32" BOC

 
Asking *$40 >> $35 >> $30 >> $25*


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> I do not know the age of this coat but it must be relatively old since the proportions, details, and quality are not seen today and the labels are old. Checking the CA number the manufacturer was Vetements Cardinal Inc. of Canada.


I believe Cardinal closed within the last few years. It was a maker of high reputation. DD's coat would be well worth grabbing.


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS



CMDC said:


> Lotsa shirts in lotsa sizes.
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/yellow check bd pinpoint.
> 15.5 x 33
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers blue must iron Made in USA ocbd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Patch Madras bd short sleeve shirt
> Made in India
> Size M
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers short sleeve plaid bd sport shirt. Made in USA
> 14.5 neck
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally an older LLBean Made in USA blue ocbd w/flap pocket. This is a cotton/poly blend but still a very nice shirt, especially with the flap.
> 
> 17x37
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS. GUYS, THESE SUITS ARE INCREDIBLE.



CMDC said:


> Lets kick off a spate of offerings with two absolutely stunning suits for the taller and thinner among us. Both of these have had minimal wear, if any.
> 
> First, Southwick for Nordstrom 3/2 charcoal flannel sack. There is a blue and light grey alternating stripe running through the pattern.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 =1.5
> 
> Trousers flat front, no cuff: 37 waist; 34 inseam +2.5 underneath
> 
> $75 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, a beautiful navy pinstripe flannel suit from Arthur Adler. Adler is a now gone menswear store here in DC that had all the tradly favorites among its stock. This seems to be their house model. It is 2 button, very lightly darted. Pristine condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5
> 
> Trousers flat front, no cuff: 34 waist; 34 inseam +2.5 underneath
> 
> $70 conus


----------



## rabidawg

_I believe this to be claimed._

Free to good home, ideally to a younger or less-flush Trad. Just pay shipping, which should be under $20 CONUS. Atlas Boston Brief-o-fold. Made in the USA. Unsure of its age, but I'd guess 30+ years. In fair condition, but there are worse starter briefcases out there. Could use some cleaning and TLC. Lock latches and opens. Just no key.

Apologies if these pics are large. Test-posting from Tapatalk.


----------



## AlanC

^Great bag for a steal. Atlas is a venerable company. 

I have a Schlesinger briefcase to offer next week.


----------



## conductor

A few items to offer. I've got two reasons you should buy! 1. My wife is beginning to think I've lost it, and 2., This is my 100th post. Celebrate by buying something. :biggrin:

As always, ALL SMALL PICS ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS

First off a vintage Woolrich hunting jacket. At least that's what I am calling it. Whatever it is, it is generously sized, so I'm assuming it goes over the other thick wool shirt you'd already be wearing. In excellent shape. No flaws at all that I can detect. 100% thick wool, tagged a 40, but again, probably designed to be worn over a heavy shirt. Made in the USA.

Chest pit to pit 22", sleeve 25.5", shoulder seam to seam 18.5", length from BOC 32".

Lots of big roomy pockets, 100% wool. Great item, IMHO. $45 shipped conus.











Next I have a great suit that would be appropriate a cold winter. Seems like a bit of an "English Trad" style, if you will.

100% wool, excellent condition - no marks, stains, holes, etc. No size labels, so see measurements. Leather cover buttons, elbow patches, 1/2 lined, 3 front flap pockets, side vented, 1/2 lined, darted. The pants are fully lined with a watch pocket.

Measurements:

Jacket - chest - 20.5" pit to pit, waist - 19", sleeve 24" with 1" to let out. Shoulder 18", length 30" from BOC. (about a (38-39)
Pants - wasit 16.75" (33-34), inseam 30"

$45 shipped conus











Brooks brothers waist coat in herringbone. A lovey item, but sadly too short for my tall frame. Tagged large. Approximately 28" from the top to the points at the bottom. 22" at the widest point laid flat. Seems to be 100% wool, but the material tag is unreadable. $35 shipped conus.











L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. $35 shipped conus. Size 10.5 N



A.E. Hancock. Some signs of wear, but in decent shape. SOLD shipped conus. Size 11 C




I'm always open to offers/trades etc. I wear 42L blazers, 36x32ish pants, 17/36 shirts and narrow 13 shoes.


----------



## swb120

*Beautiful Ralph Lauren Blue Label gray flannel pinstripe, sz. 38-39R*

*Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label gray flannel pinstripe, size approx. sz 38-39R*. Very heavy flannel...truly striking...gorgeous. Made in USA, 3 button, rolled to 2nd (but darted, not a sack), fully lined, center vent, I can't tell if it's 1/2 or full canvassed...I assume 1/2 if it's blue label. Flat front pants, big 2" cuffs, suspender buttons.

*CLAIMED*

*Measurements*:
Chest: 41
Waist: 37.5
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 24 (2.5" to let out)

Trousers waist: 32 (3+" to let out)
Inseam: 29.25 (1" in add't to cuffs)
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 2"

*Photos*:


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. First quality but labels marked to prevent return to BB. Click to enlarge photos.

Brooks Brothers Black Wool Peacoat. Made in Italy. Retail $898. Tagged *42R*. P2P 24, Sh 20, Sl 25.5, L 38. $350.


Brooks Brothers Wax Cotton Driving Jacket. Black. This is a current model in the catalog. Retail $398. *Large* P2P 22.75, Sh 19.25, Sl 26, L 33. *Medium* P2P 22, Sh 18.75, Sl 25.25, L 32. $195.


Brooks Brothers Dark Green Wax Cotton Jacket. Retail $398. There is no shoulder seam on this jacket so sleeve is measured like a shirt. * Large* P2P 24.75, Sl 36, L 32.75. *Extra Large* P2P 26.75, Sl 36, L 33.5. $195.


----------



## Hardiw1

Last drop on these. Take them! 







Florsheim penny loafers 9.5 (EEE I think) - 30$





Florsheim loafers 7.5 D 30$





Brooks Brothers blue OCBD sz:16.5-5 20$


----------



## srivats

The Filson 258 bag I posted a few pages back is now SOLD.


----------



## balla25

*REMAINING ITEMS UP FOR FINAL CONSIDERATION*

Offers are more than welcomed on these remaining items. Now is the time to pull the trigger on a good deal!

   
Amazing *Alan Flusser* Brown Sport Coat. It is 95% lambswool and 5% cashmere. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 44 L*_) 20" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32.5" BOC. Asking $55 --> *Now $50* shipped in CONUS.

   
Spectacular *Hart Schaffner & Marx* Gray Patterned Sport Coat. The coat is 100% Camel Hair. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 44 L*_) 19.5" shoulders | 23" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 31.5" BOC. Asking $55 --> *Now $50* shipped in CONUS.

   
Gorgeous *Yves Saint Laurent* Gray/Blue Cord Sport Coat. It is 100% wool and made in France. It has two buttons and is dual vented. The measurements are as follows: 17.5" shoulders | 19" pit to pit | 24.5" sleeves | 29.5" BOC. Asking $60 --> *Now $55* shipped in CONUS.

   
Classic *Boston Traders* Black/Gray Herringbone patterned sport coat in excellent condition. The coat is 100% wool. It has two buttons and a center-vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 46 L*_) 21" shoulders | 24.5" pit to pit | 26.5" sleeves | 31 and 1/4" BOC. Asking $40 --> *Now $38* shipped in CONUS.

   
Extremely nice *Hart Schaffner & Marx* Sport Coat (Pure Virgin Wool). It is a beautiful light brown color, with blue and brown window panes, 2-button closure, and a single rear vent. The coat does not have any visible flaws. The coat's measurements are as follows: 18" Shoulders | 21" Pit to Pit | 23" Sleeves | 31" BOC. Asking $50 --> *Now $40 *shipped in CONUS. As usual all offers are welcomed!

  
*Alexander Lloyd *Double Breasted Sport Coat. The measurements are as follows: 20" Shoulders | 24.5" Pit to Pit | 25 and 1/4" Sleeves | 30 and 1/4" BOC. Asking *$40* shipped in CONUS.

   
Amazing *Lauren by Ralph Lauren*: Dark Brown Cord Sport Coat - (_*Marked size 44R*_) 25" Shoulders | 22.5" Pit to Pit | 25" Sleeves | 30 and 3/4" BOC. Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Nice Hunt Valley (100% Pure Camel Hair) - Black Color - Measurements: 21" Shoulders | 24.5" Pit to Pit | 26" Sleeves | 32" BOC. Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Outstanding *Viridian* Wool coat. The coat is lined and has a center vent. The measurements are as follows: 20.5" shoulders | 23" pit to pit | 24" sleeves | 31" BOC. Asking $50 --> *Now $45 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Brown *PETERS* All Weather Wear Corduroy Coat. This coat is in excellent condition and appears to have been worn sparingly - if ever. Take a look at the lining - amazing! The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 40*_) 19 and 3/4" shoulders | 21.5" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 33.5" BOC. This is really one great coat at the even better price of $55 --> *Now $50 *shipped CONUS!

   
Unbelievable *Botany 500* beige double breasted trench coat. The coat is made in the USA and has a center vent. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size 40 R*_) 18.5" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 24.5" sleeves | 41" BOC Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Sporty *Ralph Lauren Polo Golf* Green Quilted Jacket (_*Size L*_). It is 100% cotton. The coat's lining is absolutely stunning. Asking $45 --> *Now $43 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Polo* Half-zip (100% cotton) sweater - Blue color - The measurements on the Polo half-zip are as follows: *(Marked size *L) 21" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 24" sleeves | 27.5" BOC. Asking $20 --> *Now $18 *shipped in CONUS.

 
*Thane* (100% cashmere) sweater - _*size L*_ - Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

  
Incredible *J-Crew* dark blue shawl-collar sweater. Made from 100% cotton and _*marked a size large*_. Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

  
Thick *J-Crew* brown & gray sweater. Made from 100% wool and is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Jersild (*100% virgin wool) sweater. The measurements are as follows: (_*Marked size M)*_ 17" Shoulders | 21.5" Pit to Pit | 25.5" Sleeves | 23.5". Asking $30 --> *Now $25* shipped.

  
*Polo by Ralph Lauren* (85% cotton & 15% cashmere) - _*size L*_ - Asking $35 --> *Now $33 *shipped in CONUS.

    
*Brooks Brothers* yellow sweater. Made in the USA from 100% cotton and is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

   
Woolrich (100% Cotton) shirt - _*Size Large *_- Asking $25 --> $20 --> *Now $18 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Facconable* 100% Cotton Shirt (_*size L*_). Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Facconable* 100% Cotton Shirt (_*size L*_). Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Facconable* 100% Cotton Shirt (_*size L*_). Asking $30 --> *Now $28 *shipped in CONUS.

  
*Alan Flusser* 100% Cotton shirt (*Size L*). Asking $25 --> *Now $23 *shipped in CONUS.(appears to be NWOT).

  
*IKE BEHAR* Blue and White French Cuff Dress Shirt (100% Cotton) - _*Size 16 R*_ - Asking $20 
--> *Now $18 *shipped in CONUS.

   
*BROOKS BROTHERS *100% Supima Cotton DRESS SHIRT w/ GOLDEN FLEECE LOGO ON LEFT CHEST AREA (NWOT). This lovely shirt is _*marked a size large*_. Asking $25 --> *Now $22 *shipped in CONUS.

All of the listed items are in excellent condition with no visible flaws (i.e. rips, spots, or discoloration). Please PM me with any interest or offers. Thanks again for looking!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop on these Florsheim LWBs*

This is a beautiful pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial longwings.
Size 13 D. Features the original leather suicide heel with V-cleat. 
The leather uppers are in fantastic condition with no major issues to speak of. I bought these for myself but they are a touch big for me (I'm a 13C) so I'm offering them here.
    
Asking $100 >> *$93* shipped CONUS


----------



## oldominion

*O'Connell's Lucas Chelf Madras trou, unworn.* Stock up for summer. Bought these last Spring from O'C's and am afraid I'm not man enough for them! The waist is 34, length 30+ with current two-inch cuffs. Maxminimus featured these exact trou on his blog. Excellent construction, Made in USA. $75 obo includes shipping.


----------



## MKC

*Autumnal trad - tweed, camel hair, corduroy*

*Brooks Brothers 3-2 brown tweed 41ML
*
A medium-heavy glen plaid tweed with hunter green and rust as part of the plaid. Perfect condition - it still has the crisp feel of a well-cared-for jacket. Original sales tag was tucked in the breast pocket, dating the jacket to 1994. I believe it is half-canvas, but I'm no pro.

21 pit to pit
20 waist
18 shoulder
24.5+2 sleeve
30.75 boc
32 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in 
USA.
$55 CONUS





*Huntington 3-2.5 gray camel hair 42L*

A beautiful, soft gray glen plaid camel hair with a caramel windowpane. From the late Ohio trad store Huntington. Beautiful condition - no imperfections and no signs of wear. (Note in the last photo that the sleeve still has the threads from where the store tag was sewn on.) If this were half an inch longer, I'd keep it for myself.

23 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.5 shoulder
26+1.5 sleeve
31.5 boc
32.5 toc
100% camel hair. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$55 CONUS





*
O'Connell's/H. Freeman 3-2 charcoal tweed ~40R/L*

I've wanted an O'Connell's tweed for ages, but the price of new ones&#8230;. This jacket is darker than it looks in some of the photos - it is definitely charcoal with a blue and wine windowpane. It also is a bit lighter-weight than many tweeds. It looks like it was well-rumpled before arriving at the thrift store but is in great condition (no collar creep or sagging) and appears to be well-made - I believe it is full canvas. Note the differing sleeve lengths, though it has equal amounts of material for your tailor to use. Handwritten tag dates it to January 1992.

No size tag but it measures as a 40R/L or 41R/L.
22 pit to pit
20.5 waist
18.75 shoulder
24+2.5 left sleeve/25+1.5 right sleeve
30.75 boc
32 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Full lining, 3 interior pockets, single vent, 3 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$55 CONUS





*
Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy 41R*

The tag dates this jacket to fall 97, but it looks new. No imperfections or signs of wear. I would describe the color as tan; it doesn't have the golden tinge found in a lot of cords.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.25 shoulder
24.25+2 sleeve
31 boc
32.25 toc
2 patch pockets. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$55 CONUS





*Cricketeer 3-2 brown tweed 42L/43L*

I'm having trouble parting with this one. I figure I will never find one like it again - bellows pockets, expansion seams on the back shoulders - but there are so few tweed-friendly Florida days, this never seems to get worn. The jacket is vintage but in excellent condition; the cuff buttons have some scuffs but the front buttons show no wear. The tweed is a warm medium brown. From Cricketeer, a mainstay in tradlier days.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
32.25 boc
33.5 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wooll. 2 exterior bellows pockets, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 4 buttons on cuff. Suede elbow patches. Made in USA.
$45 CONUS

https://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee377/mkc2722/?action=view&current=Cricketeertweedbrown-1a.jpg


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Anyone have a pair of braces they are looking to part with? I know I've seen them here before. If so, please let me know.


----------



## MKC

*Flat front khakis - Brooks Brothers and Ralph Lauren*

I bought these Ralph Lauren Prospect Flat Front khakis in summer 2010 while on a hunt for the perfect khakis. A Heavy Tweed Jacket blog post put me on to them. HTJ wrote, "my own search for the perfect chino trouser may have ended with the discovery of Polo's 'The Prospect Pant.' I'm not averse to continuing the search, but these are pretty perfect. Made of substantial regular finish cloth, they fit well and look great."

Alas, I have since been seduced by the long rise of the Bill's M1 model, so these "pretty perfect" khakis need a new home. Very little use before I switched to Bill's.
$30 Conus for one, $50 Conus for two, $70 Conus for all three

"Basic Sand" tagged 40-30, measures 40.5-30


"Classic Khaki" tagged 40-30, measures 41-30


"College Gray" tagged 38-30, measures 40-30


*Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chino 38-32*

Tagged 38-32, measures 39-32. They look next-to-new; that spot on the waistband in the second photo is threads leftover from the tag. I would describe the color as taupe. (The world was simpler when everything was khaki, gray or navy.)
$30 Conus


----------



## MKC

*Ben Silver OCBD 17-34*

New Ben Silver OCBDs are crazy expensive, so here's a chance to try one at Thrift Exchange prices. This one is still nice and beefy, though it has shrunk from its tagged 17-35 to 17-34 (I measure it at 34.25). I'm a fan of the Brooks Brothers shade of yellow (credit my alma mater's colors); this Ben Silver is close to BB yellow. Note the small stain below the tuck-in line in the last photo. I never noticed the stain before taking photos, so it may be a new arrival that will come out in the laundry.
$25 CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Mercer & Sons pinpoint button-down shirt*
15.5 x 33 - blue unistripe
Looks to be unworn. No flaws.










Asking *$30* shipped

* New with tags Lands' End Shetland Sweater in Kelly Green. *
Size Large. Saddle shoulders. Even includes the spare wool threads. In new, unworn condition. MADE IN SCOTLAND.








 
Measures 25" pit to pit and 29" from top of collar to bottom of hem.

It just so happens I already own this identical sweater. IDEALLY, I'd like to trade it for a large Shetland sweater of some variety in heather grey or navy. 
Otherwise, asking *$40* or offer.


----------



## MKC

*Two great Southwick suits - approx 40L-42L*

Southwick was bought by Brooks Brothers a few years ago, but for decades preceding the purchase, Southwick made quality trad suits, blazers and sport coats for Brooks Brothers, J. Press and small trad shops across the country.

These two suits are from Southwick's heyday - and are in such good shape it will seem like you bought them new just a year ago. Both are medium gray with silver/white pinstripes. Both are full canvas. Both have the expected trad details: undarted jackets with 3-roll-2 lapels, verrrry natural shoulders and a single vent; and flat front trousers with 2-inch cuffs. Both are Made in USA. Neither suit has a content label, but there's no doubt both are all-wool. The first one is a midweight worsted that could get some summer wear. The second is a midweight flannel; not as beefy as some flannels I have owned, but definitely a flannel.

Neither suit has a tagged size, but they measure as 40L-41L-42L. One other note: Both trousers have slightly more tapered legs than typical Brooks Brothers/J. Press suits. The worsted measures 9 inches across at the cuff, the flannel 8.5 inches.

$85 CONUS each or $160 CONUS for the pair

*Midweight worsted*
*Jacket*
21.5 pit to pit
20.5 waist
18.25 shoulder
25.5+2.5 sleeve
32 boc
33.5 toc

*Trousers*
35.5+0 waist
31 inseam
43 outsean
12 rise





*Flannel
Jacket*
22 pit to pit
21 waist
18.5 shoulder
26+2.5 sleeve
31.75 boc
33 toc

*Trousers*
35.5+1.5 waist
30 inseam
42.5 outsean
12.5 rise


----------



## hockeyinsider

Two things, gentlemen:

First, I am looking for gently used 3/2 jackets (preferably tweed) in a 40-short.

Second, I came across these new Polo Ralph Lauren jackets at T.J. Maxx and thought I'd pass it along. There were two 42-regular and one 40-regular jackets in stock. The 54% linen/46% cotton cloth is a nice plaid and is half-lined. The price is $179. I'll only charge you actual shipping plus a modest $15 handling fee, if you're interested. Here are the photos:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/img00431201111101930.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/img00430201111101930.jpg/


----------



## P Hudson

*Barbour Gamefair, 42*

I have a Barbour Gamefair that I bought in Cambridge (at the Barbour shop next to, iirc, the entry to Gonville and Caius) a while back. I also have the detachable/snap on hood that Barbour sells separately. If anyone is interested, I'd consider bringing it along when I'm in the US in December. It is in great condition, going basically unworn since I moved to Australia. It hasn't been waxed in a long time, but I'm not about to do that before I put it into a suitcase.

I did not buy the zip-in lining.

I'll include some ad copy below, but mine is from the time when Barbour still used actual sizing. The size works well for me: my best jacket size is a 39, and I can wear this over just a shirt or with a sweater or sport jacket without any trouble. If anyone is interested, I'd be happy to answer any questions.

"Slightly longer and a little heavier weight than the Beaufort. 
In the best tradition of Barbour, the Gamefair is a mid-length heavyweight coat in Durawax. Just a bit shorter than the Border, it is the perfect length to wear over a sport coat. Clean profile offers two classic Barbour bellows pockets with twin snap flaps. Slash hand-warmer pockets with soft, brushed lining. Three-quarter twill lining in Barbour plaid with vertical interior zip pocket. Zip front with snap storm flap. 100% waxed cotton.Imported from UK. 
Sizes: S(34-36), M(38-40), L(42-44), XL(46-48), XXL(50-52).

One of Barbour's oldest most popular styles revisited in a plush heavyweight wax. 
• Heavyweight 8oz Barbour Durawax 

• Pure cotton Barbour Tartan lining 
• Snaps for optional hood 
• Interactive with zip-in liners 
• Sponge clean only 
• Back length: 34.5-36ins


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

*Trad tie grab bag!*

Hi guys,

See below. The colors are fairly accurate. 100% silk, except the Fullers (poly). $10/ea conus, $8/ea for two or more. $42 for the lot.









L to R: BB Makers (2.75"); Talbott for Nordstrom (3 1/8"); Bert Pulitzer (3"); Fullers of So. Boston (3"); BB Makers (3.25"); J. Crew (3.75")

Thanks!

J


----------



## Hardiw1

Found this LLB coat yesterday. It's in excellent, almost new, condition. If any interest PM me, I can almost guarantee it will be there Monday.


----------



## tonylumpkin

DoghouseReilly said:


> Anyone have a pair of braces they are looking to part with? I know I've seen them here before. If so, please let me know.


What are you looking for? I have several.


----------



## roman totale XVII

oldominion said:


> *O'Connell's Lucas Chelf Madras trou, unworn.* Stock up for summer. Bought these last Spring from O'C's and am afraid I'm not man enough for them! The waist is 34, length 30+ with current two-inch cuffs. Maxminimus featured these exact trou on his blog. Excellent construction, Made in USA. $75 obo includes shipping.
> View attachment 3091
> View attachment 3092


I have these pants and love them. Look great with a white OCBD with sleeves rolled up/ white polo. Very good quality.


----------



## rabidawg

These are still available.



rabidawg said:


> For sale today are two bookends on the LL Bean Norwegian sweater size spectrum: a women's small and a men's XXL.
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in Norway of 80% wool and 20% rayon. The women's presents as new. The men's is in very good shape. The only issue noted is a small stain on one of the white flecks. It's not noticeable from a few feet away, and would probably come out with attention from a dry cleaner, but in the interest of full disclosure I took a macro picture from a few inches away and a one-foot-away picture.
> 
> *Asking $35 each or $65 for the pair shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Measurements below. All pictures are clickable thumbnails.
> 
> *L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
> Women's Small
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve: 30"
> Length: 23.5"*
> 
> 
> 
> *L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
> Men's XXL
> Chest: 28.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> Length: 28.5"*


----------



## rabidawg

*Surcingle Belts*

*Surcingle belts for sale.* Most are USA-made. Several are in new or like-new condition. See pictures for details.

*All prices are OBO. Add $5 shipping for as many belts as you want. I'll sell the lot for $65 shipped*, and you can flip what you can't use to earn yourself a free belt or two.

These are headed to Goodwill next Sunday (11/20) if they do not sell.

*Belt A - $12

*Brand: From H.Stockton. Still has the original price tag (from many, many moons ago). 
Material: Wool
Tagged Size: 32
Measured Size (to middle hole): 32.5
Country of Origin: USA





*Belt B - $CLAIMED

*Brand: Same maker and size as Belt A, so presumably also from H.Stockton.
Material: Wool
Tagged Size: 32
Measured Size (to middle hole): 32.5
Country of Origin: USA





*Belt C - $CLAIMED

*Brand: Unknown
Material: Wool
Tagged Size: 34
Measured Size (to middle hole): 35.5
Country of Origin: Dominican Republic





*Belt D - $12

*Brand: Zep-Pro 
Material: Cotton with fish ribbon overlay (fish species unknown)
Tagged Size: 36
Measured Size (to middle hole): 37.25
Country of Origin: USA







*Belt E - $12

*Brand: Nautica 
Material: Cotton (with one of the nicest leather I've ever seen on a surcingle . . . I'm considering keeping this belt just to harvest the leather to put on another strap if this doesn't sell)
Tagged Size: 38
Measured Size (to middle hole): 37.75
Country of Origin: USA





*Belt F - $CLAIMED

*Brand: Coach
Material: Linen
Tagged Size: 38
Measured Size (to middle hole): 39
Country of Origin: Unknown, probably USA since this is older Coach





*Belt G - $5, or free with any other belt

*Brand: Unknown
Material: Cotton
Tagged Size: N/A
Measured Size (to middle hole): 39
Country of Origin: Unknown





*Belt H - $8 (note slight stain on this one)

*Brand: Coach
Material: Linen
Tagged Size: 40
Measured Size (to middle hole): 40.25
Country of Origin: Unknown, probably USA since this is older Coach







*Belt I - $12

*Brand: Coach
Material: Linen
Tagged Size: 42
Measured Size (to middle hole): 42.5
Country of Origin: Unknown, probably USA since this is older Coach





*Belt J - $12

*Brand: Leather Man Ltd. 
Material: Braided cotton
Tagged Size: 46
Measured Size (to middle hole): 47
Country of Origin: USA


----------



## MKC

*Trad blazers - and a natural shoulder bargain*

*Navy blazer grail -- Brooks Brothers 3-2 sack with 3 patch pockets 42R*

Florida is a great place to prowl for thrifted trad, but even here it is rare to find the grail of navy blazers: The über trad 3-roll-2 with 3 patch pockets. This one has the added advantage of being a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece in excellent condition. Full canvas, no collar creep, still crisp. (It needs a dry cleaning. The top of the collar is dusty and I see a few faint spots.) It is made of worsted wool and is the rare jacket that could be worn year-round, though you might have better choices for the hottest days of summer or the coldest days of winter.

Tagged 42R
22.5 pit to pit
21.75 waist
19.5 shoulder
24.5+1.5 sleeve
30.5 boc
32 toc
All wool. 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 3 patch pockets. Made in USA.
*CLAIMED. THANKS.*




*Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-2 sack red hopsack blazer 46XL*

This is from the old Abercrombie & Fitch - before they became a teen haven, back when they "sold some of the best products made," as one Ask Andy post said. This jacket is vintage but still in great shape. The breast pocket is sagging just a touch, but the collar is crisp with no creep, the lower pockets are perfect, and the lining is spotless. I believe the jacket is full canvas, probably part of the reason it has held such great shape.

The color isn't as cherry red as it looks in some of the photos. It is a bit darker; the photo of the cuff buttons comes closest, but even that is brighter than the jacket looks in real life.

No content tag. It comes from an era when wool-poly blends were popular, but my guess is that it is all-wool. It doesn't have the plastic-y feeling typical of that era's wool-poly blends, and there is none of the pilling usually found on poly blends. The jacket has a few stains that will come out with cleaning, but rather than have it cleaned - and given the content tag uncertainty - we'll just start at a low price.

24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
33.5 boc
34.75 toc
2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 2 patch pockets. Made in USA.
$33 CONUS




*The ultimate in natural shoulders (and a bargain - you pay shipping only)*

I typically wouldn't grab this Land's End jacket at the thrift store. It's a nice jacket - soft lambswool, nice slate blue-gray with hunter, orange and gray windowpanes, new with the tags still on it, perfect condition/no flaws - but it isn't trad. It's a two-button darted model.

But I picked it up anyway because it has the most natural shoulders I have ever seen on a sport coat or suit jacket. It doesn't feel like the shoulders have any padding. If this intrigues you, I'll pass it along for the cost of a medium flat rate box.

Tagged 43L
24 pit to pit
22.5 waist
20 shoulder
27+2 sleeve
33.25 boc
34.5 toc
100% lambswool. Full lining, 3 interior pockets, single vent, 4 buttons on cuffs.
$10.50 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

All of these items are in excellent condition; no issues on any.

I hope there's someone out there in Trad land that this suit fits.

Norman Hilton for Barney's grey flannel 2 button sack suit
This suit has absolutely minimal padding in the shoulders.

Tagged 46XL

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 34.5
Sleeve: 28 +3

Trousers flat front, no cuff; 41 waist; inseam 33.5 +2.5 to let out

$75 conus





































Orvis brown herringbone tweed vest
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length down back from bottom of collar: 23

$30



















Paul Stuart dress shirt; barrel cuffs

16.5 x 35

$22 conus


----------



## AndroFan

Clothes are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers*, so please make them.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular jacket, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/731cc9d3_Southwick3pc1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FO9lB


Southwick grey with light pinstripes, 3 piece, 2 button "2 roll 1.5", single vented.
Asking *$65-->$60*
Measurements are Jacket: 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.75" sleeves, 18.25" shoulders, 31" length. Pants (please see pictures): waist -17.25" (measured the front, laying flat, so 35"), length - 29 or 40 (I have no idea how to correctly measure pant length, so please see the pictures and let me know what I did wrong...ha)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd68538f_OxxfordPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/5tVyE


Oxxford 2 button, single vented, half canvas (see pics).
Asking *$45-->$42.*
Size marked as 42. Actual measurements: 22" Pit to pit, 20" waist, 19" shoulders, 32.75" height, 25.5" sleeves
Tiny hole on right lapel (see picture above), otherwise in great condition.
​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dccd6032_OxxfordStriped1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/CAaF0


Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking *$50-->$45*.
Size marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.
Left back strip of cloth needs to be resewn (should be a very easy fix). Otherwise in great condition.


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Pretty recent (tagged 2003) Tom James "Filo A' mano" sportcoat, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 24.5, Waist: 24, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 19.5, Length: 31.75


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Recent (tagged 2005) Tom James "Filo A' Mano" SC, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Pit to pit: 25.5, Waist: 24.5, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 20.5, Length: 31.75



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/TY17R


Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking *$50-->$45*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button was replaced with a near-perfect match. Pics above.

​
Burberrys' 2 button gold button navy blazer
Asking: *$SOLD*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 26.5, Waist: 25.5, Sleeves: 24.5, Shoulders: 21.5, Length: 33
Awesome Burberrys' logo on the gold button detail (see pics)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1a/1abfbf4f_100_2337.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Black (I think so...that, or a REALLY dark navy..it's hard to tell, but I'm fairly sure it's black) "3 roll 2" Brooks Brothers gold button blazer (see pics above for the "roll"). The button detail is really cool; it has the Brooks "346" emblem on it.
Asking *$SOLD*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 20.5, Waist: 19.75, Sleeves: 24, Shoulders: 18, Length: 30








Hickey Freeman "Boardroom" beige textured sportcoat
Asking: *$40*
Tagged 48L, actual measurements: Pit to pit: 25.5, Waist: 24.5, Sleeves: 26, Shoulders: 21.5, Length: 33
​


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/EpXlH


Brooks Brothers windowpane tweed blazer
Asking *$35*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 21, Waist: 20, Sleeves: 24, Shoulders: 18, Length: 30.5





​

Harris Tweed blazer
Asking *$35*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 20.5, Waist: 19.5, Sleeves: 23.5, Shoulders: 19, Length: 27.75
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/941eb79e_ZegnaSoft1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/9KCIX

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b95203ef_ZegnaSoft3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fb98e7a_ZegnaSoft4.jpeg

Zegna "Soft". Made in Switzerland. Brown houndstooth (?) pattern, 2 button, unvented.
Asking *$SOLD*.
Listed measurement is 48 (European). Actual measurements are 22" pit to pit, 19.5" waist, 22.5" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 29" length
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c42611b_Burberry1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/FWwbo

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/00/0009c447_Burberry2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2baa0d94_Burberry3.jpeg

Burberry, 2 button charcol with light pinstripes, double vented.
Asking *$40-->$35.*
Size listed as 42S. Actual measurements 22.75" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 30.25" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b0/b04b2fe1_Sterling1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/1hcSB

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/636f62fc_Sterling3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fafc46c_Sterling4.jpeg

Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking* $30*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4c/4c249e6c_BrooksPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/nxS3X


Brooks brothers black and white houndstooth pattern, 2 button, single vented. White lining is pristine, no discoloration/fading.
Asking *$SOLD.*
Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 23" waist, 25.25" sleeves, 20.5" shoulder, 32" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/28/284ecc5b_BrooksStretch1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/dCjY1


Brooks brothers "346 stretch", charcoal color, 2 button, single vented. Pristine condition, possibly NWOT (back vent fabric still sewn shut - see pic)
Asking *$35-->$32.*
Size listed at 48L. Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 24" waist, 26.25" sleeves, 21.5" shoulders, 33.5" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/IkORS


Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking *$30-->$27*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/37/37aef44f_LoroPiana1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d4/d45a1e26_LoroPiana3.jpeg§ Loro Piana, beige with checks, size 17.5/44.§ This is easily the softest 100% cotton shirt I've ever felt. I honestly thought it was cashmere when I picked it up. Likely retailed for $300-$400+ new.§ Asking *$45.*​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/93/93215d4f_Burberry2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/8/80/80084e1e_Burberry3.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/7/71/713f1ac0_Burberry1.jpeg
§ Burberry black with white/pink plaid. Listed size large. Extremely cool multi-colored buttons (see pic).
§ Asking *$25

*https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c4/c46b7be0_100_2512.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/fa/fa3946e5_100_2514.jpeg


Valentino Uomo, blue & white striped shirt.
Asking *$22*
Tagged size 15/32-33
Pristine condition, freshly dry cleaned.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14ca75e_100_2285.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/ff/ff8adf67_100_2288.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/e/ee/ee491322_100_2292.jpeg

​
Mint Zegna button up.
Asking *$27*
Nice, thick MOP buttons.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/68/687eb89d_100_2520.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f65c5c8d_100_2521.jpeg​
Polo Ralph Lauren 100% linen purple striped shirt
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Large
Freshly dry cleaned
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2f/2f03271c_100_2278.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/1/18/18f04613_100_2612.jpeg​
Armani Collezioni dress shirt.
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Large
Freshly dry cleaned.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a3/a3ddc0c6_100_2618.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6a/6a938ce6_100_2620.jpeg


Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 - $18-->*$15* (original stays replaced)
Freshly dry cleaned.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8e/8ea46a5b_100_2603.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0d/0da88d38_100_2604.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 - $16-->*$15* (original stays replaced)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/bea5d088_100_2642.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c2/c23a4138_100_2648.jpeg


Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 - $16-->*$15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/12/127867a1_100_2657.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a6/a6ebe02a_100_2650.jpeg


Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 - $16-->*$15* (original stays replaced)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/af/affd34cf_100_2623.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/7/72/72404dcf_100_2624.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - $16-->*$15*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/73b74a07_100_2628.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/ce/ce91b59c_100_2629.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33 - $16-->*$15*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f6d19fc1_100_2632.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/fb/fb8c1e20_100_2635.jpeg


Hawes & Curtis French Cuffs, Size 17/43cm - $16-->*$15* (original stays replaced)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0a/0a236827_100_2641.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd83c244_100_2636.jpeg


Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 - $15-->*$14*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d34b9e3_BlackBrooks2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/5a/5ac294e3_BlackBrooks1.jpeg
§ Brooks brothers, black with red and yellow stripes. Listed size large.
§ Asking *$15*

​
*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d7/d7da18e5_Behar1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c5/c5987ce2_Behar2.jpeg
§ Ike behar white with multi-colored stripes. Listed size Medium. 
§ Excellent mint condition, freshly dry cleaned.
§ Asking $SOLD

https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/ec/ec999375_Faconnable2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b9d42997_Faconnable1.jpeg
§ Faconnable, white with light brow/tan checks. Listed size medium.
§ Like the Behar, excellent mint condition, freshly dry cleaned.
§ Asking $SOLD.
*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/56/56ec97db_100_1968.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9d9af6fa_100_1971.jpeg


Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
​
https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856849https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856851

Brooks Brothers - *$15--$14*
Salvatore Ferragamo (seriously looks/feels NWOT) - *$17*
https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/881840https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/881842

Faconnable (might be NWOT, but unsure so won't call it so; plastic tag holder is still attached to the tag though) - *$16*
Robert Talbot "Best of Class" - *$12*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48dbaa73_100_1700.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/4/42/42ca16af_100_1705.jpeg

Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $14*-->$12* (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20*-->17*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate - *$14* (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/9019ae7e_100_1843.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/20f0c6d1_100_1849.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c774dd2_100_1856.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/52/5261cbde_100_1863.jpeg

Brooks Basics - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Basics - $*SOLD*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Hugo Boss Black Label - $14*-->$12*
https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856872https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856876

Burberrys' - *$17*
Brooks Brothers "346" - *$15*
John Comfort, made in England - *$13*
Charles Hill (English maker) - *$11*
Charles Hill (English maker) - *$11*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/204f240c_100_1684.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c6/c643102f_100_1689.jpeg

Ike Behar - $14*-->$12*
Ike Behar - *$12* (lining slightly twisted but still ties fine)
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur -* $12*
Christian Dior Monsieur -* $12*
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ab/ab06c695_100_1677.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/3/33/337aefe6_100_1680.jpeg*

Robert Talbott Best of Class *- $14-->$12*
Robert Talbott Best of Class -* $14-->$12*
Robert Talbott Studio *- $11-->$10 *(small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio* - $12*
Robert Talbott...very vintage *- $11-->$9 *(slight bottom edge wear)
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/be5a26cc_100_1693.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f1c5bcb6_100_1697.jpeg*

REMOVED
REMOVED
REMOVED
XMI Platinum - *$12-->$10*
Lands End -* $12*
XMI Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin (50/50 silk/wool) - *$13*
 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/909bad3e_Canali1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a4/a4a38510_Canali2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c9/c9dff6a6_Canali4.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9d154b6a_Canali3.jpeg


Canali 100% wool pants. Double pleated, cuffed, charcoal grey.
Asking *$27-->$23*.
Size appears to be 36" waist (???), not sure on length/inseam, and I'm unsure how to correctly measure inseam, so if you have directions/suggestions on how to measure inseam, please let me know.
Slight discoloration/yellowing on the inside lining on the right side near waist line. I tried to capture it in the pictures, but it's so faint that it's difficult to even see in the pictures.
​



 https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b1/b1b4830b_100_2527.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/14/14f56854_100_2530.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/94fbb885_100_2535.jpeg


Polo Ralph Lauren khaki chinos
Asking *$22*
Tagged size 40 x 36, pleated
Incredibly soft 100% cotton, in fantastic condition with no stains, fading, or discoloration.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d2c66fb_100_2552.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/97/97e9e260_100_2546.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e1/e112f4ef_100_2553.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e3/e370d34e_100_2560.jpeg



Allen Edmonds "Hampstead", weave pattern bluchers/derbys.
Size 13EEE
Tiny left toe surface scuff (can be remedied with waxing), otherwise uppers are in great condition.
Asking *$75*

*https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4f4570b9_100_1613.jpeg



More pictures:




http://imgur.com/FHAvK


​
*

Allen Edmonds "Monterey" buckle loafers.
Size 10.5C
Metal buckle slight discoloration from aging
Uppers are in great shape
Asking *$30*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0b/0b4da780_100_2362.jpeg

*




*https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14108db_100_2364.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/18/18d219e5_100_2371.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/34667e71_100_2392.jpeg



Florsheim Wingtip Brogues
Asking *$35*
Size 9D
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/38/38522513_100_2374.jpeg

*




*https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a5/a5403394_100_2382.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d8/d8933beb_100_2384.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/86/867a85ff_100_2389.jpeg



Vintage Hannover wingtip brogues
Asking *$39*
Size 9C
​


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Mercer pinpoint BD I posted yesterday has sold.


----------



## DFPyne

1. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Gaurd Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk 
[$25 Shipped]










2. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$10 Each]
1) Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









2) Paul Stuart Sail Boats - 100% Silk - 3.5"









3) Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









4) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









5) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"










6) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









7) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









8) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 









9). Wembly Blue Shield Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

10) Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"

11) Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

12) Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

13) Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$10 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"








4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


Group C - Repp Stripes 
1) Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2) Armad Couture Blue & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

3) JCrew White, Green & Blue Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"

4) Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

5) Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

6) Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5

7) Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"


8) Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

9) Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

10) Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


Group D - Other
1. John Weitz by Burma Brown, Tan, White & Olive Plaid Tie - 100% Wool - 3" 

2. Oscar de la Renta Brown Dot Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


2. 42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$50 Shipped]
3/2 Roll, quarted lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









3. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

4. Brooks Brothers 346 Navy 3/2 Suit - Tagged 45R
[$50 Shipped]

Jacket 
Chest: 22.5"
Shoulder:19.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Pants -
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 31.5" (1.5" Cuff) + 1" to Let Out

5. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


6. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$25 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


7. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$25 Shipped]


8. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$25 Shipped]


9. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$25 Shipped]


10. Pendleton Shetland Wool Brown Sweater - Tagged Medium, near mint condition
[$35 Shipped]



11. Pendleton Shetland Wool Green Green -Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
[$25 Shipped] 


12. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


13. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$20 Shipped]


14. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$20 Shipped]










15. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$20 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"










16. Haggard Royal Stewart Wool Tartan Trousers 
38 Waist, 26 Inseam + 1.25 Cuff
[$20 Shipped] 


Offers Welcome!

Sold - 
Bills M2 Khakis

*Looking For -
Navy Cable Shetland Sweater, Medium/40-42*


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Paul Stuart button-down in 17x36. End-on-end, broadcloth--I'm not good with fabrics, but it's lightweight. Zero issues--this shirt is like new and has fresh laundry tags. $18 CONUS. I have another PS dress shirt, blue bengal stripe, in this same size, also in mint condition, a page or so back--I'd bet my wardrobe they came from the same owner. Take them both for $30 CONUS












A BB non-iron point collar shirt in 15.5x34. No issues--this shirt is like new. $15 CONUS.












Last, but certainly not least, a camelhair sweater, made in Scotland, old school Bullock and Jones in butterscotch. This is thick, substantial camelhair, a complete stranger to moths. No size tags, but corresponds to L-XL, with measurements of 23.5 inches from pit-to-pit; 27.75 inches length in back from collar to hem; 24 inch sleeve length from shoulder to cuff. I'm in no particular rush to sell this sweater, since it fits, but I already have an awful lot of sweaters. $30 CONUS


----------



## Hardiw1

The penny loafers have sold, thanks.



Hardiw1 said:


> Last drop on these. Take them!
> 
> Florsheim penny loafers 9.5 (EEE I think) - SOLD
> 
> Florsheim loafers 7.5 D 30$
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue OCBD sz:16.5-5 20$


----------



## AlanC

^I'd be hard pressed to let that Bullock & Jones sweater go, but on the flip side someone should grab it.


----------



## jbierce

*Interview Clothing*

This might be a stretch, but I have on-campus interviews coming up soon and I was wondering if someone had interview appropriate shoes (i.e., AE Park Avenue) they were looking to get rid of in a size 8.5 or 9 E/EE/EEE.

I'm also looking for a size 36S suit, if you're able to help with that.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Danny

Anyone on the smaller side or need a blazer for their son? These are both from the 80s, USA made. $18 shipped each.





Club Room/Macys 17" shoulders, 28.5" length.





Gant Collegiate 16.5" Shoulders, 29" length.


----------



## Hardiw1

Florsheim wingtip size 10.5 B - 45$


----------



## stfu

Hi all, I am lookign for jacket to wear to a couple of casual holiday functions, in what would be, for me a bit of GTH style. Perhaps a blackwatch or tartan jacket is what I am looking for. Unfortunately for me, I am filling up a 42 ML at the moment, so if anyone has something they are willing to part with that matches my needs, please let me know via PM or post. Thanks.

(I've been looking on the bay for a couple weeks and have missed and not found what I am looking for.)


----------



## andcounting

DROPS Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32. [/SIZE] Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped







Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped







Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped *SOLD* Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves. 45 > 42 > 40 shipped.














Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 22 shipped.  Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.














Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings). Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves. 48 > 30 shipped.














A few ties. Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp* Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD* Tie - J Crew *12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.







Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. * 80 > 78 > 70 > 60 shipped!* Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves. Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.





















Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). *80>75 > 55 shipped.* Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves. Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.




























*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110>100 SHIPPED!*[/SIZE] [/INDENT] *I also have some BB cord jackets that'll be up soon.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Patrick06790

Shirts

Orangey-pink stripe 16.5 32/33


















And its cousin, blue stripe 16.5 x 33


















$18 each or $30 for both shipped CONUS


----------



## Patrick06790

Still have these kicking around. $20 shipped CONUS for forum members.


----------



## rabidawg

_*UPDATES ON BELT AVAILABILITY AND PRICE DROP ON THE REMAINING LLB NORWEGIAN SWEATER!*_



rabidawg said:


> *Surcingle belts for sale.* Most are USA-made. Several are in new or like-new condition. See pictures for details.
> 
> *All prices are OBO. Add $3 shipping.
> *
> These are headed to Goodwill next Sunday (11/20) if they do not sell.
> 
> *Belt E - $CLAIMED
> 
> *Brand: Nautica
> Material: Cotton (with one of the nicest leather I've ever seen on a surcingle . . . I'm considering keeping this belt just to harvest the leather to put on another strap if this doesn't sell)
> Tagged Size: 38
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 37.75
> Country of Origin: USA
> 
> *Belt G - $CLAIMED, or free with any other belt
> 
> *Brand: Unknown
> Material: Cotton
> Tagged Size: N/A
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 39
> Country of Origin: Unknown
> 
> *Belt H - $8 (note slight stain on this one)
> 
> *Brand: Coach
> Material: Linen
> Tagged Size: 40
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 40.25
> Country of Origin: Unknown, probably USA since this is older Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt I - $12
> 
> *Brand: Coach
> Material: Linen
> Tagged Size: 42
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 42.5
> Country of Origin: Unknown, probably USA since this is older Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt J - $12
> 
> *Brand: Leather Man Ltd.
> Material: Braided cotton
> Tagged Size: 46
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 47
> Country of Origin: USA





rabidawg said:


> made in Norway of 80% wool and 20% rayon. in very good shape. The only issue noted is a small stain on one of the white flecks. It's not noticeable from a few feet away, and would probably come out with attention from a dry cleaner, but in the interest of full disclosure I took a macro picture from a few inches away and a one-foot-away picture.
> 
> *Asking $CLAIMED shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Measurements below. All pictures are clickable thumbnails.
> 
> *L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
> Men's XXL
> Chest: 28.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> Length: 28.5"*


----------



## DFPyne

3 Blue Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweaters 
They don't get better made than these
[$40 for 1, $100 for all 3]

1. Teal L.L. Bean Made in Ireland Sweater
Tagged Large
Pit to Pit: 23"


2. Heather Navy Lands End Made in UK Shetland Sweater
Missing Tag
Pit to Pit: 23"


3. Darker Heather Navy Cape Isle Knitters Sweater 
Tagged Large
Pit to Pit: 22"


----------



## Hardiw1

Corbin 3/2 sack blazer
Made in USA
3 button on sleeve
2 patch pockets
Single vent
Fully canvassed 
50$

In great condition, it was jammed in between other jackets, so it's a bit wrinkled. The only issue is with the front buttons. They have a good amount of patina on them, side buttons are fine. I'm not sure
why, because the blazer looks hardly worn at all. Pic of buttons included. 

Shoulder: 20
Chest: 23.75
Waist: 22.5
Length boc: 30.75
Sleeve: 25.75


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Good gents, I'm searching for a classic Bean Norwegian sweater like the one above for my eight-year-old son. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## CMDC

Here are a bunch of items that are either culled from my closet or that have been languishing. I'm open to reasonable offers and will make deals of multiple items.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit. The color is a dark chocolate/charcoal mix w/pinstripes of alternating blue and red. The true color is a bit darker than in the pix. Tagged 38S

Pit to Pit: 19
Shoulder: 16.75
Length from Bottom of Collar: 29
Sleeve: 22.5 +1.5 underneath
Pants: 34 waist, 27.5 inseam. Flat front, cuffed. Cuffs are 1.5 inches; nothing underneath to let out.

$50 conus



















Bills M3 khakis

Tagged 32 but actually more like 31. I'm a 32 and they're tight on me.
Inseam 33.5 +2 to let out
Flat front, no cuff

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers Hudson Khakis
34 waist, 32 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$20 conus



















Aran Irish Fisherman's Sweater
Dark chocolate brown w/hints of dark green

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 29

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers brown merino houndstooth sweater.
Size L

$22 conus



















Pringle tan sweater vest.
Tagged 46

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 26

$20 conus


















Land End tan sweater vest. Made in England
Tagged L but much smaller--closer to a large Small. Please check measurements

Pit to Pit: 20
Length: 24

$16 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve bd madras. Made in USA
16.5 neck

$16 conus


----------



## CMDC

^BB madras and Hudson khakis sold.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Wool Sack - 42 Long*
 
*GONE*

*Brooks Brothers Camelhair Sack - 42L*
 
* GONE*

*Harris Tweed Jacket ~38L*
This Harris is a two-button darted number with a single rear vent. It's a charcoal grey with flecks of red, blue, and yellow. It's a gorgeous jacket in good repair. Size unmarked. Half lined. Pardon the photo glare.
*Shoulders 17.5 | Pit to Pit 20 | Sleeves 25 | Length BOC 32*







   

Asking $35 > *$30*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Alden burgundy calf NSTs, 9 C. Very nice condition with a fairly recent resole and heel. GONE*








  

*Vintage L.L.Bean Norwegian in navy and white. Very good used condition. Tagged large and measures 19.5" at the pits. GONE








*


----------



## conductor

Hunting Jacket and AE shoes sold. Other items still avaialable.



conductor said:


> A few items to offer. I've got two reasons you should buy! 1. My wife is beginning to think I've lost it, and 2., This is my 100th post. Celebrate by buying something. :biggrin:
> 
> As always, ALL SMALL PICS ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS
> 
> First off a vintage Woolrich hunting jacket. SOLD
> 
> https://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2882.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2873.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2872.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2871.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2869.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2868.jpgNext I have a great suit that would be appropriate a cold winter. Seems like a bit of an "English Trad" style, if you will.
> 
> 100% wool, excellent condition - no marks, stains, holes, etc. No size labels, so see measurements. Leather cover buttons, elbow patches, 1/2 lined, 3 front flap pockets, side vented, 1/2 lined, darted. The pants are fully lined with a watch pocket.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket - chest - 20.5" pit to pit, waist - 19", sleeve 24" with 1" to let out. Shoulder 18", length 30" from BOC. (about a (38-39)
> Pants - wasit 16.75" (33-34), inseam 30"
> 
> $45 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks brothers waist coat in herringbone. A lovey item, but sadly too short for my tall frame. Tagged large. Approximately 28" from the top to the points at the bottom. 22" at the widest point laid flat. Seems to be 100% wool, but the material tag is unreadable. $35 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. $35 shipped conus. Size 10.5 N
> 
> 
> 
> A.E. Hancock. Some signs of wear, but in decent shape. SOLD shipped conus. Size 11 C
> 
> https://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2895.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2894.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2897.jpghttps://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2898.jpg
> https://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/?action=view&current=CIMG2899-1.jpg
> 
> I'm always open to offers/trades etc. I wear 42L blazers, 36x32ish pants, 17/36 shirts and narrow 13 shoes.


----------



## srivats

*URGENT*

Gentlemen, one of the students I know needs a 38R navy suit for interviews by the end of this month -- his budget is not much , maybe about $100-150. If you any of you see a suit in good condition, please contact me.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*17 x 34 white BB shirts*

These are four, like-new, Brooks Brothers point collars in white. Non-iron, traditional fit. 17x34. No visible flaws.

Would like to sell these as a lot. Take all 4 for $60, otherwise, $20 each.


----------



## conductor

PM sent, Srivats



srivats said:


> *URGENT*
> 
> Gentlemen, one of the students I know needs a 38R navy suit for interviews by the end of this month -- his budget is not much , maybe about $100-150. If you any of you see a suit in good condition, please contact me.


----------



## CMDC

Bills M3 and Aran Sweater now sold. Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. International shipping is not much more. I usually ship a tie rolled up in a bulletproof little 3x4x4 cardboard box. These ties are first quality but have a mark through the label to prevent return to BB. Even if a tie has an "Irregular" label, it is first quality.

BB Black Fleece Ties. Nice handmade ties. $150 retail price tags. I only have one of most of these. 2.75 x 57.5. Top row first. $45.
Black.***SOLD***
Navy w Alternating White and Red/White Stripes.***SOLD***
Navy w Alternating Red and Red/White/Navy Stripes.***SOLD***
Navy w Red Triple Stripe.
Red w 6 White Stripe.
Red w White/Navy Stripe***SOLD***
Red w White/Navy 6 Stripe
Navy w Red/Blue/White Stripe***SOLD***
Red w Alternating Blue/White/Red Stripe. The one I have remaining has a 3/8 inch mark on it. Click on the thumbnail to see it. $29 for this tie.























*Fall Ties*. All wool unless otherwise noted. Made in USA. All 3.5 to 3.75 inches wide except last tie which is 4 1/8. 58 long. $30.
Brown Glen Plaid.
Blue Glen.
Brown Glen Plaid #2.
Lt Green Blue Tan Plaid.
Tan Green Brown Houndstooth, 85% wool, 15% cashmere.
Blue Gray Houndstooth.
Green Brown Glen.
Red Blue Plaid.
















*Silk Knits*. $32.
Orange
Lt Blue
Purple w Lt Blue 
Navy/Gold


----------



## Danny

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/78/dscn2409jg5.jpg/

LL Bean burgundy chamois shirt. Tagged size 15 [neck size], essentially a small. shoulders 18" sleeve 22". Early 90s, Made in USA. $20 shipped.


----------



## Danny

Danny said:


> Anyone on the smaller side or need a blazer for their son? These are both from the 80s, USA made. $18 shipped each.
> 
> Club Room/Macys 17" shoulders, 28.5" length.
> 
> Gant Collegiate 16.5" Shoulders, 29" length.


These are going to goodwill in a day or two, I am willing to let them go for the cost of shipping, if anyone wants them, seems a shame to send them off to an anonymous fate. These are teenager sized.


----------



## Trevor

Cole Haan Black Cap Toe Shoes
Size 8D
Crafted in Italy - I think these are the top end?

Very Nice Soft Leather (just put a coat of black creme polish on them)
Soles are in good useable shape, plenty of life left.
There are a few scratch's in the leather, but nothing major.

Make me a reasonable offer. Shipping will be about $13 via UPS with Tracking.

PM me if interested, please. Thanks


----------



## conductor

I just spotted a pair of AE "Chester" in black calf, new in box with bags (no trees) yet to be laced at a local goodwill. The price on the box was $50. I'd be happy to grad them for someone and ship them (conus) off for $80. Size 9.5 EEE

PM me if you want 'em


----------



## CMDC

Orvis brown tweed vest from a few posts up is now SOLD.


----------



## Reptilicus

PRL Nantucket Red Jacket. -SOLD
Woolrich 100% cotton light jacket. -SOLD


----------



## fastfiat81

PM on BB duffle bag.


----------



## Doctor Damage

(decided to keep the stuff, or most of it anyway)


----------



## conductor

Hunting Jacket and AE shoes sold, and suit sold. Other items still avaialable.

Originally Posted by *conductor* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1252214#post1252214 
A few items to offer. I've got two reasons you should buy! 1. My wife is beginning to think I've lost it, and 2., This is my 100th post. Celebrate by buying something. :biggrin:

As always, ALL SMALL PICS ARE CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS

First off a vintage Woolrich hunting jacket. SOLD

Next I have a great suit that would be appropriate a cold winter. Seems like a bit of an "English Trad" style, if you will. SOLD

Brooks brothers waist coat in herringbone. A lovey item, but sadly too short for my tall frame. Tagged large. Approximately 28" from the top to the points at the bottom. 22" at the widest point laid flat. Seems to be 100% wool, but the material tag is unreadable. $35 shipped conus.











L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. $35 shipped conus. Size 10.5 N



A.E. Hancock. Some signs of wear, but in decent shape. SOLD shipped conus. Size 11 C

I'm always open to offers/trades etc. I wear 42L blazers, 36x32ish pants, 17/36 shirts and narrow 13 shoes.
​


----------



## hookem12387

^^ The BB3 I've worn before is closer to a 36" sleeve. Not this one? (collar is too large for me either way)


----------



## Doctor Damage

hookem12387 said:


> ^^ The BB3 I've worn before is closer to a 36" sleeve. Not this one? (collar is too large for me either way)


You're probably right about the sleeve length, based on others I have. I won't be unpacking it to measure it, though.


----------



## haporth

*Trad Pants & Ties.*

2 pairs of wool plaid pants, excellent for fall and winter.....
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/522/nueb576.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/nueb575.jpg/
measuring 38- 33 with a 1.5 cuff.$40
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/nueb573.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/nueb574.jpg/
measuring 36-33 with a 1.75 cuff.$40
Cable Car Clothiers silk ties...
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/nueb563.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/510/nueb562.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/nueb560.jpg/
.....$12 each.
Paul Stuart wool enblematic, https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/nueb559.jpg/
$12.


----------



## datsunfan

*Par-Kerry medium gray single-breasted overcoat*

Fashion Park Par-Kerry medium gray single-breasted overcoat. The coat is made of pure cashmere and is in excellent condition. It is tagged size 41 and has the Union tag that indicates a make date between 1949 and 1962. *SOLD*

*Measurements:*
Pit-to-pit: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 45"
Sleeve length: 26"
Weight is about 4.5 lbs


----------



## tsasls

datsunfan said:


> Fashion Park Par-Kerry medium gray single-breasted overcoat. The coat is made of pure cashmere and is in excellent condition. It is tagged size 41 and has the Union tag that indicates a make date between 1949 and 1962. *Price $90 shipped CONUS. *I will ship internationally for actual shipping cost minus $15.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Pit-to-pit: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 45"
> Sleeve length: 26"
> Weight is about 4.5 lbs


PM sent for overcoat


----------



## CMDC

Forgot I had this. For the larger trad. Back from when JAB made sacks. This is an all around solid jacket. Very natural shoulders, unlike the current JAB. Half lined.

Joseph A Bank tweed 3/2 sack
Light brown, grey, light blue, green, and rust coloring throughout.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 33
Sleeve: 27 +2

$26 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

A thought that I think may be been brought up previously.

From the perspective of a seller, please do not post "PM Sent" if you are interested in an item. Every seller here, to my knowledge, takes offers in the order received, and such postings can discourage others from expressing interest. More than once, I have had someone do the "PM Sent" thing only to either absurdly lowball or vanish into the ether, which means that I have to start over again in getting an item sold. In essence, sellers here are all hobbyists, and this can make things harder for us.

Also, if a seller requests personal payment via PP, please honor that request, or, at least, get in touch with the seller to talk about it before sending payment. Margins on some items are razor-thin, and in some cases non-existent, and it doesn't help things having funds eaten up in PP fees. If you absolutely must go the regular PP route, then please add 4 percent to cover the fees.

Thanks, all, for listening. Now, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Taken Aback

I take your point on the frustration of a seller seeing posts stating a PM was sent, but I have had personal experience (in this very thread) of sellers who either forgot to check PM's, or whose inbox was full. In those circumstances there is no recourse but to post about an inquiry here. Yes, it's frustrating to a seller who's on top of his game, like yourself, but perhaps not all are, or not all the time.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Point taken. Tweedy Don is the worst offender in this regard. Does that guy ever empty his inbox without someone telling him to take care of business?



Taken Aback said:


> I take your point on the frustration of a seller seeing posts stating a PM was sent, but I have had personal experience (in this very thread) of sellers who either forgot to check PM's, or whose inbox was full. In those circumstances there is no recourse but to post about an inquiry here. Yes, it's frustrating to a seller who's on top of his game, like yourself, but perhaps not all are, or not all the time.


----------



## MKC

*DROPS*

*Brooks Brothers 3-2 brown tweed 41ML
*
A medium-heavy glen plaid tweed with hunter green and rust as part of the plaid. Perfect condition - it still has the crisp feel of a well-cared-for jacket. Original sales tag was tucked in the breast pocket, dating the jacket to 1994. I believe it is half-canvas, but I'm no pro.

21 pit to pit
20 waist
18 shoulder
24.5+2 sleeve
30.75 boc
32 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in 
USA.
*CLAIMED. THANKS.*



*Huntington 3-2.5 gray camel hair 42L*

A beautiful, soft gray glen plaid camel hair with a caramel windowpane. From the late Ohio trad store Huntington. Beautiful condition - no imperfections and no signs of wear. (Note in the last photo that the sleeve still has the threads from where the store tag was sewn on.) If this were half an inch longer, I'd keep it for myself.

23 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.5 shoulder
26+1.5 sleeve
31.5 boc
32.5 toc
100% camel hair. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$50 > $55 CONUS





*
O'Connell's/H. Freeman 3-2 charcoal tweed ~40R/L*

I've wanted an O'Connell's tweed for ages, but the price of new ones&#8230;. This jacket is darker than it looks in some of the photos - it is definitely charcoal with a blue and wine windowpane. It also is a bit lighter-weight than many tweeds. It looks like it was well-rumpled before arriving at the thrift store but is in great condition (no collar creep or sagging) and appears to be well-made - I believe it is full canvas. Note the differing sleeve lengths, though it has equal amounts of material for your tailor to use. Handwritten tag dates it to January 1992.

No size tag but it measures as a 40R/L or 41R/L.
22 pit to pit
20.5 waist
18.75 shoulder
24+2.5 left sleeve/25+1.5 right sleeve
30.75 boc
32 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Full lining, 3 interior pockets, single vent, 3 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$50 > $55 CONUS





*
Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy 41R*

The tag dates this jacket to fall 97, but it looks new. No imperfections or signs of wear. I would describe the color as tan; it doesn't have the golden tinge found in a lot of cords.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.25 shoulder
24.25+2 sleeve
31 boc
32.25 toc
2 patch pockets. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$50 > $55 CONUS





*Cricketeer 3-2 brown tweed 42L/43L*

I'm having trouble parting with this one. I figure I will never find one like it again - bellows pockets, expansion seams on the back shoulders (I'll try to get a photo today that shows that) - but there are so few tweed-friendly Florida days, this never seems to get worn. The jacket is vintage but in excellent condition; the cuff buttons have some scuffs but the front buttons show no wear. The tweed is a warm medium brown. From Cricketeer, a mainstay in tradlier days.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
32.25 boc
33.5 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wooll. 2 exterior bellows pockets, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 4 buttons on cuff. Suede elbow patches. Made in USA.
$42 > $45 CONUS


----------



## MKC

*DROPS*

I bought these Ralph Lauren Prospect Flat Front khakis in summer 2010 while on a hunt for the perfect khakis. A Heavy Tweed Jacket blog post put me on to them. HTJ wrote, "my own search for the perfect chino trouser may have ended with the discovery of Polo's 'The Prospect Pant.' I'm not averse to continuing the search, but these are pretty perfect. Made of substantial regular finish cloth, they fit well and look great."

Alas, I have since been seduced by the long rise of the Bill's M1 model, so these "pretty perfect" khakis need a new home. Very little use before I switched to Bill's.
$28 > $30 Conus for one, $46 > $50 Conus for two, $64 > $70 Conus for all three

"Basic Sand" tagged 40-30, measures 40.5-30


"Classic Khaki" tagged 40-30, measures 41-30


"College Gray" tagged 38-30, measures 40-30


*Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chino 38-32*

Tagged 38-32, measures 39-32. They look next-to-new; that spot on the waistband in the second photo is threads leftover from the tag. I would describe the color as taupe. (The world was simpler when everything was khaki, gray or navy.)
$28 > $30 Conus

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MKC

*DROP*

New Ben Silver OCBDs are crazy expensive, so here's a chance to try one at Thrift Exchange prices. This one is still nice and beefy, though it has shrunk from its tagged 17-35 to 17-34 (I measure it at 34.25). I'm a fan of the Brooks Brothers shade of yellow (credit my alma mater's colors); this Ben Silver is close to BB yellow. Note the small stain below the tuck-in line in the last photo. I never noticed the stain before taking photos, so it may be a new arrival that will come out in the laundry.
$23 > $25 CONUS


----------



## MKC

*DROPS*

Southwick was bought by Brooks Brothers a few years ago, but for decades preceding the purchase, Southwick made quality trad suits, blazers and sport coats for Brooks Brothers, J. Press and small trad shops across the country.

These two suits are from Southwick's heyday - and are in such good shape it will seem like you bought them new just a year ago. Both are medium gray with silver/white pinstripes. Both are full canvas. Both have the expected trad details: undarted jackets with 3-roll-2 lapels, verrrry natural shoulders and a single vent; and flat front trousers with 2-inch cuffs. Both are Made in USA. Neither suit has a content label, but there's no doubt both are all-wool. The first one is a midweight worsted that could get some summer wear. The second is a midweight flannel; not as beefy as some flannels I have owned, but definitely a flannel.

Neither suit has a tagged size, but they measure as 40L-41L-42L. One other note: Both trousers have slightly more tapered legs than typical Brooks Brothers/J. Press suits. The worsted measures 9 inches across at the cuff, the flannel 8.5 inches.

$80 > $85 CONUS each or $150 > $160 CONUS for the pair

*Midweight worsted*
*Jacket*
21.5 pit to pit
20.5 waist
18.25 shoulder
25.5+2.5 sleeve
32 boc
33.5 toc

*Trousers*
35.5+0 waist
31 inseam
43 outsean
12 rise





*Flannel
Jacket*
22 pit to pit
21 waist
18.5 shoulder
26+2.5 sleeve
31.75 boc
33 toc

*Trousers*
35.5+1.5 waist
30 inseam
42.5 outsean
12.5 rise


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items, many with price drops, some FREE!*

*1) Country Tweed with Bellows Pockets!*

This is a lovely, smaller half-canvassed country tweed in a beautiful chestnut and slate grey herringbone; the colours of this tweed are both richer and more subtle than my pictures show. This is very well built, featuring two front bellows (and not just patch, great as patch pockets are!) pockets, a very nice centered hook vent, and lapped seams along both the center back and down the sleeves. It is also fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. I really love country tweeds like this, and if you do too, snap this up before someone else in your size beats you to it! 

Asking *$40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/4








    

*2) Oakloom Clothes for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*

Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! This is a wonderful suit which is an unusual combination of being a stable, conservative suit that has a slight tradly twist in its cloth and cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.










    

*3) FREE! Nassau Collection by The English Shop miniature herringbone suit*

*Claimed!*

*4) Stanley Blacker, three patch-and-bellows pockets*

A classic two-button darted navy blazer, this adds a twist by having three patch pockets with a twist--they're center vented, so that they can expand as bellows pockets! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










     

*5) J. Press 3/2 sack navy blazer.*

A trad. classic! This is a lovely 3/2 sack navy blazer from J. Press. It's half-lined, and half-canvassed, and features a hook vent. It also includes a complete set of Waterbury buttons! It has a very natural shoulder. It has a lovely lapel roll. It does, though, need a good press/dry clean as it's rumpled from storage, and it has some rub marks--shown--at the top of one of the interior pockets and at the very edge of one sleeve corner. It also has some collar creep, which might or might not be fixable, and might or might not be of concern to you, and has a very small rub/snag spot on the seam of the left shoulder. Given these flaws I would say that this is, conservatively, in Good wearable condition... hence it's very low price!

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 46R, but see:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










     

*6) Stefano for Barney's of New York*

A very decent, basic, workhorse hopsack blazer, this is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features the standard two-button closure and darts. It has a center vent, and was Made in the USA. It has a couple of very minor scuffs on the sleeve which my camera couldn't capture, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. Because of these, how about just

*$20, or offer, for a fully canvassed blazer Made in the USA? 
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










    

*7) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4










    

*8) DEADSTOCK Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Hunting Pants*

These are all kinds of awesome--and if they fit me in the waist they wouldn't be here. I need to eat more...

Unlike the Woolrich pants that occasionally surface on eBay, these are deadstock, and so unworn. They're thus in absolutely excellent condition. I believe that they were Made in Pennsylvania, USA--unlike many of Woolrich's products now, which are outsourced and come from the country Imported. So, yes, these have all the heritage you'd want! And they're fantastic. Lovely and warm in the classic Woolrich Buffalo red and black Plaid, these are flat front, and feature a watch pocket. The knit cuffs at the ankles are in terrific condition, firm and springy as the day they left the workshop they were made in. Plus, unlike many Woolrich pants, these are serious about being used in the field. They have double reinforced knees, and a very generous reinforced seat--these won't wear through in a hurry no matter how long you kneel in them for, or how long you sit in a hide, or in mud, waiting for deer or duck....

Since these are deadstock, you really won't be seeing another pair like this again soon, so if they're your size, grab 'em!

*Asking $28, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Waist, laid flat: 19 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 woolen pants, plus 3 3/4 knit cuff.


----------



## MKC

*DROP*

*Navy blazer grail -- Brooks Brothers 3-2 sack with 3 patch pockets 42R*

Florida is a great place to prowl for thrifted trad, but even here it is rare to find the grail of navy blazers: The über trad 3-roll-2 with 3 patch pockets. This one has the added advantage of being a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece in excellent condition. Full canvas, no collar creep, still crisp. (It needs a dry cleaning. The top of the collar is dusty and I see a few faint spots.) It is made of worsted wool and is the rare jacket that could be worn year-round, though you might have better choices for the hottest days of summer or the coldest days of winter.

Tagged 42R
22.5 pit to pit
21.75 waist
19.5 shoulder
24.5+1.5 sleeve
30.5 boc
32 toc
All wool. 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 3 patch pockets. Made in USA.
*CLAIMED. THANKS.*



*Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-2 sack red hopsack blazer 46XL*

This is from the old Abercrombie & Fitch - before they became a teen haven, back when they "sold some of the best products made," as one Ask Andy post said. This jacket is vintage but still in great shape. The breast pocket is sagging just a touch, but the collar is crisp with no creep, the lower pockets are perfect, and the lining is spotless. I believe the jacket is full canvas, probably part of the reason it has held such great shape.

The color isn't as cherry red as it looks in some of the photos. It is a bit darker; the photo of the cuff buttons comes closest, but even that is brighter than the jacket looks in real life.

No content tag. It comes from an era when wool-poly blends were popular, but my guess is that it is all-wool. It doesn't have the plastic-y feeling typical of that era's wool-poly blends, and there is none of the pilling usually found on poly blends. The jacket has a few stains that will come out with cleaning, but rather than have it cleaned - and given the content tag uncertainty - we'll just start at a low price.

24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
33.5 boc
34.75 toc
2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 2 patch pockets. Made in USA.
$31 > $33 CONUS




*The ultimate in natural shoulders (and a bargain - you pay shipping only)*

I typically wouldn't grab this Land's End jacket at the thrift store. It's a nice jacket - soft lambswool, nice slate blue-gray with hunter, orange and gray windowpanes, new with the tags still on it, perfect condition/no flaws - but it isn't trad. It's a two-button darted model.

But I picked it up anyway because it has the most natural shoulders I have ever seen on a sport coat or suit jacket. It doesn't feel like the shoulders have any padding. If this intrigues you, I'll pass it along for the cost of a medium flat rate box.

Tagged 43L
24 pit to pit
22.5 waist
20 shoulder
27+2 sleeve
33.25 boc
34.5 toc
100% lambswool. Full lining, 3 interior pockets, single vent, 4 buttons on cuffs.
*CLAIMED. THANKS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO EXOTIC VINTAGE TIES!*








*THE COLOURS IN BOTH ARE RICH AND DEEP--SEE THE CLOSE-UPS! Both of these are utterly wearable, and neither is in any need of babying! They're both in excellent condition... and you're not likely to see their like again, so grab 'em now you can!​*

 

1) Sulka. A beautiful, Van Gogh-style Sulka; unmistakely vintage, but still utterly classic, and so not in the slightest bit out of place today! *$17, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

 

2) Botany "Wrinkleproof". A rich, dark paisley; no fabric content but almost certainly wool. Excellent condition, and perfect with tweeds! *$12, CONUS, or offer. *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties--with price drops!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

_*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, ESPECIALLY ON TWO OR MORE TIES!*_

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Group 1: Bowties*








   

1) Made in England. Silk, good condition. $7
2) Made in USA of italian silk. Very Good condition. $7
3) RL silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. $7
4) Invizo silk blackwatch straight bow. Very good condition; minor rub on one corner (shown) that can't be seen when worn. $5

*GROUP 2: Celtic Tigers!*








       

*Ties (1) to (3) are all from The House of Edgar. They are all made in Scotland, and are all seriously thick, substantial wool. They all exhibit very minor surface fluffing which can only be seen on close inspection, and so are all in very Good/Excellent condition. I believe that these retail close to or in excess of $80 - $100.​*

1) Elliot's Irish poplin. A beautiful tie, but the end is slightly out of alignment, as shown, hence just Very Good/Excellent condition. $17
2) Dark navy. $20 SOLD
3) MacLeod Blue. $25
4) Stewart green. $25

*GROUP 3: KNITS! Silk, wool, mohair, and cotton lisle.*








          

*All are in excellent condition.*

1) Wembley. Burgundy wool. $10
2) Roosterknit. Chestnut Mohair/wool. $14 SOLD
3) Phillippe Perrier. Made in Italy; bark wool. A beautiful tie! $15
4) Unknown brand; plum wool. $15. SOLD
5) Jean-Louis Scherrer, Paris. Lovely cranberry silk knit with silk facing! $8
6) Dimitri; cotton lisle. $10 SOLD

*GROUP 4: WOOL TIES*








         

*All are in either Very Good/Excellent or Excellent condition. *

1) Christian Dior. Very tactile! $6
2) Custom Design tartan. No fabric, but likely wool. $6
3) Brooks Brothers wool. A lovely classic tie! $14 SOLD
4) ScotTies of Fifth Avenue. Tweedy wool. Wonderful vintage tie! $10
5) Oakton Ltd. Wool. $8

*
GROUP 5: PATTERNED SILKS*








     

1) Cantini of Italy. Lovely, thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. $12
2) Boston Traders. Silk pheasants. Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling from storage. $10 SOLD
3) Bouvy of Belgium. Lovely, thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. $12

*GROUP 6: BOY'S TIES*








 

*These are in Very Good/Excellent condition. Take both for $8!*

1) Brooks Brothers Boy's Department. Navy. $5
2) Lord and Taylor Boy's Department., $5.

*GROUP 7: REGIMENTALS*








       
*All of these are slightly rumpled from storage--nothing a quick home steam couldn't fix--and so are all in Very Good/Excellent condition.*

1) Gianelli's. Hand sewn in USA. Silk. $8
2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Silk $10
3) Keys & Lockwood of New York. Silk. $10 SOLD
4) Michael Green. Silk. $5 SOLD


----------



## Patrick06790

Another thing - it's helpful to let the seller know that the shipment arrived.


32rollandrock said:


> A thought that I think may be been brought up previously.
> 
> From the perspective of a seller, please do not post "PM Sent" if you are interested in an item. Every seller here, to my knowledge, takes offers in the order received, and such postings can discourage others from expressing interest. More than once, I have had someone do the "PM Sent" thing only to either absurdly lowball or vanish into the ether, which means that I have to start over again in getting an item sold. In essence, sellers here are all hobbyists, and this can make things harder for us.
> 
> Also, if a seller requests personal payment via PP, please honor that request, or, at least, get in touch with the seller to talk about it before sending payment. Margins on some items are razor-thin, and in some cases non-existent, and it doesn't help things having funds eaten up in PP fees. If you absolutely must go the regular PP route, then please add 4 percent to cover the fees.
> 
> Thanks, all, for listening. Now, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Point taken. Tweedy Don is the worst offender in this regard. Does that guy ever empty his inbox without someone telling him to take care of business?


Alas, no..... But then, I also need help getting dressed in the morning (trousers first, THEN shoes, right...?), incompetnece being one of the occupational hazards of an academic!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sellers (at least, me) also want to know if there are any issues. We all make mistakes. If there's an overlooked moth bite or stain, get in touch. I once screwed up royally on a measurement and the buyer said nothing until many months after the transaction. Then he made a caustic passive-aggressive remark on a thread (I can't recall his name or the thread and it's just as well). No one but him and me understood what he meant, but it p'd me off to no end. Sent him a full refund and a private flame. So if there are any issues, don't let them fester.



Patrick06790 said:


> Another thing - it's helpful to let the seller know that the shipment arrived.


----------



## The Rambler

One of the worst things that happens on this forum is when a buyer "goes public" with a complaint that should have been resolved by private communication. It actually seems to happen more to commercial enterprises than on the thrift forum. Remember, guys, that things posted on the internet last a long time. Try to resolve issues privately. It usually works.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop*

These are four, like-new, Brooks Brothers point collars in white. Non-iron, traditional fit. 17x34. No visible flaws.

Would like to sell these as a lot. Take all 4 for $55, otherwise, $18 each.









[/QUOTE]


----------



## stfu

H. Freeman 3/2 Navy Sack Blazer

I am the world's worst photographer. I am sorry for the pictures. If you are interested I can try to snap more in better light.

I bought this but it is not fitting me well right now and it is time to get rid of it, I believe. It is an H. Freeman heavy-ish wool navy blazer. Wine lining. Measurements below. There is no size tag but it wears like a 40-41ML in my opinion. Unfortunately, while a 41 still fiits my shoulders, it does not fit my chest and stomach right now.

Shoulder seem to seem: 18 (a hair over)
Chest, pit to pit: 21.5 (a hair over) 
Sleeves: 25.5
Top of Collar to bottome of hem: 31.5

It is in great shape, gently worn, and no issues other than a 3 inch seam opened in the lining on each side, almost like an alterer forgot to close them? I have never had that mended.

*$50 via Paypal, shipped in CONUS.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/imag0109s.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*
PM for details


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS.

IF THERE'S ANYONE ON THE FENCE ABOUT THE SUIT, LET ME KNOW. I KNOW ITS AN UNUSUAL SIZE SO I'M WILLING TO MAKE A DEAL TO GET IT OUT OF THE HOUSE.



CMDC said:


> All of these items are in excellent condition; no issues on any.
> 
> I hope there's someone out there in Trad land that this suit fits.
> 
> Norman Hilton for Barney's grey flannel 2 button sack suit
> This suit has absolutely minimal padding in the shoulders.
> 
> Tagged 46XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 34.5
> Sleeve: 28 +3
> 
> Trousers flat front, no cuff; 41 waist; inseam 33.5 +2.5 to let out
> 
> *$65 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart dress shirt; barrel cuffs
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## hoosiermarine

New member, first post. I've been lurking and learning here for a few months now. Recently tried my hand at thrifting, since learning about it here, and have been going full-throttle for four weeks now. I've greatly expanded my wardrobe and shoe collection but, in that time, I've made some mistakes and have learned a couple things: 1) try on everything before buying and 2) just because tight shoes might fit in the morning is not a good enough reason to buy them.


With that said I'd like to put some items on the exchange but have a couple questions. What is the best method for shipping as I don't want to overcharge. I was thinking USPS flat-rate but thought I'd ask first. Also, how much money does one generally factor in for shipping things like shoes, a suit, or tie?


Thanks,


hoosiermarine


----------



## jkiley

For those who sell here a lot, what shipping methods do you use for shirts? I have some BB non irons (I know, I know) to list, but I haven't figured out what shipping method makes the most sense while allowing the flat prices that I usually see here.


----------



## datsunfan

Kiwi polish tin holder. From what I can find this is an old store display used to hold tins of polish. The capacity is 60 tins. It is in good condition, but it does show wear. The bird is plastic and is cracked. It spins freely. Dimensions 7.5" diameter X 15" high.

*Price $50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

For BB shirts, I generally put them in plastic bags, then mail in oversized envelopes with protective plastic bubble sheeting on the inside. The post office considers it first-class mail and charges about $3.40 with shipping confirmation.

I never use flat-rate boxes. While convenient, it costs significantly more than parcel post, so I scrape together boxes to keep prices low. I figure folks don't mind waiting an extra day or two, and, really, that's the real-life time difference over priority in most cases, no matter what the person at the counter says. I never sell ties (but I should) and rarely ship suits or sport coats, except in bulk to TD, who's much better than me at gauging value and evaluating for canvassing, etc. Figure around $12 for shoes with shipping confirmation. That may be a tad on the high side, but always give yourself a bit of breathing room.


----------



## CMDC

^I ship everything USPS Priority. Shirts and thin sweaters in the large envelopes. Sport coats and usually suits in flat rate boxes. Big stuff I'll use my own boxes. Shipping varies by distance but usually the envelopes go up to about $7 or so; flat rate boxes are usually max $12.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC is a master at the art of folding. There's no way I could squeeze a suit or sport coat into the flat-rate boxes he uses, but he does, and they always arrive in fine condition.



CMDC said:


> ^I ship everything USPS Priority. Shirts and thin sweaters in the large envelopes. Sport coats and usually suits in flat rate boxes. Big stuff I'll use my own boxes. Shipping varies by distance but usually the envelopes go up to about $7 or so; flat rate boxes are usually max $12.


----------



## chadn2000

Anyone interested in a size medium charcoal JPress Shaggy Dog sweater? It's from last year, and has no more than a dozen wears on it, so it's in fine shape. 

Asking $100, or best offer. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Taken Aback

Saw two J Press jackets in 44L while thrifting today: A Magee one that looked like the one here, albeit a bit frizzy, and a navy Presstige 3/2 roll blazer with a bit of white stuff on the front (probably rubbed against some drywall). Both were labelled as "Plymouth" models on the size tag. I couldn't snap pics, but I'm sure they'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Teaser!*

I've just listed a stunningly beautiful (and Ivy friendly!) Salvatore Ferragamo cashmere-backed silk resplendent with Fall scenes over in the Sales Forum, here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Italy.-OFFERS-WELCOME!&p=1254866#post1254866

Coming soon.... Lots of classic Ivy formalwear (including a stunning Chipp tuxedo with a spectacular lining), lots of tweeds (including J. Press 3/2 sack, and a full Norfolk jacket... If I can bear to part with it!), Filson, an old-school Barbour Border (40, navy), Ben Silver MIT buttons, Drakes, Aran, and other sweaters, and more--including some old-school Canadian Sorels!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Taken Aback said:


> Saw two J Press jackets in 44L while thrifting today: A Magee one that looked like the one here, albeit a bit frizzy, and a navy Presstige 3/2 roll blazer with a bit of white stuff on the front (probably rubbed against some drywall). Both were labelled as "Plymouth" models on the size tag. I couldn't snap pics, but I'm sure they'll be there tomorrow.


That's a great looking jacket. I'd be interested in hearing the measurements if you pick them up. I'm sure they'll both be an easy flip for you, regardless.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Introduction*

Hi Everybody!

After a long hiatus, I've returned to the wearing of more "adult" clothes. It's funny because I grew up wearing BB, JP, LLB, LE, etc.; by the time college rolled around, I was pretty much wearing only Levi's and white t-shirt's. Fast forward 15 years, and an impending graduation from law school... it's time for me to return to the clothes of my youth. LOL

Still on a student budget, so I'm looking for thrifted items. I've been thrifting for years, but never for more "dressy" clothes; although, I always felt a pang when passing up a BB shirt. Well, those days are no more! I've got some very nice finds that I've gathered over the last week, and I will be listing them here shortly, but I thought I would introduce myself first.

Going to do some quick thrifting today, but thought I would mention some goodies I saw yesterday to see if there is any interest:

2 x London Fog (not Towne) trench coats, both 44L, one with green quilted zip-out liner, one with tan fleece zip out liner. Both $40. Now for the downside - both were dirty and stained a bit at the bottom hem, and a little at the cuffs.

1 x 43R BB medium gray suit; it looked perfect, until I spotted a tiny (1mm) hole at the very back of the collar. $30. It wasn't my size so I put it back; I will be near the store again today, so I will snap some pics of the coats and the suit, and post them here.

Also had some questions: I saw a bunch of ties by Enrico Guccini, they looked to be really nice quality. Is this something people are interested in?

There's a lot of info in this thread, and it'll take me a while to absorb it all. So, in the mean time, let me know if there is anything specific you are interested. I'm also interested in learning more about what I should be looking for in general (certain brands? certain items?) so that I can offer the stuff people are looking for. Thanks!

OK Off to the stores!


----------



## vwguy

Taken Aback said:


> Saw two J Press jackets in 44L while thrifting today: A Magee one that looked like the one here, albeit a bit frizzy, and a navy Presstige 3/2 roll blazer with a bit of white stuff on the front (probably rubbed against some drywall). Both were labelled as "Plymouth" models on the size tag. I couldn't snap pics, but I'm sure they'll be there tomorrow.


Unless they're super expensive, I'd pick them up, 44L is a pretty common size. Matter of fact that's what I wear 

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Tweeds and jackets! J. Press, Brooks embossed leather buttons, 3/2 sacks, more...*

*The start of many things to be listed over the next few days...!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) J. PRESS 3/2 tweed sack. c. 38, 40 S*

A lovely example of the iconic 3/2 sack from J. Press, this hand-tailored jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. Cut as a 3/2 sack, it features the classic two-button cuff and a hook vent. And it is cut from an absolutely wonderful tweed--a versatile light-brown herringbone vertically striped with dark tan, and set off beautifully with a cornflower-blue overcheck.

This jacket is slightly rumpled from storage, and could use a Press (oh, that was so witty!) For this reason--and this reason only--it's in Very Good/ Excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer--_and offers are very welcome!_

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 7/8
Length: 29 1/2








     

*2) GORGEOUS Brooks Bros. Makers 3/2 tweed sack, with PATCH POCKETS and EMBOSSED LEATHER BUTTONS! c. 46, 48L.*

This half-canvassed, half-lined 3/2 tweed sack is a beauty! Featuring the ever-desirable patch pockets, this is cut from a beautiful rich chestnut brown herringbone tweed, which is perfectly complemented by the original (and now incredibly rare) complete set of embossed leather buttons featuring Brooks' "Golden Fleece" logo. (The colour of the tweed and the condition of the buttons are bests een in teh close-up of the sleeve cuff.) These buttons are striking, both in themselves and also with respect to their condition, which is essentially mint--the first set I've ever seen without flaws. The jacket also features a hook vent, and lapped seams at the sides and down the centre back. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. With the exception of the interior "Makers" label being detached on one side this jacket is in stunning condition.

Asking just *$55, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. (The buttons alone are worth close to this!) International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a 48XL, please see:*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeves: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2








     

*3) CHARCOAL CAMELHAIR, Double-breasted, peak lapel Blazer with HORN BUTTONS (?) *

*CLAIMED!*

This is a beauty! Half-canvassed and cut from beautiful rich, dark charcoal camelhair and featuring what I believe to be horn buttons throughout, this wonderful double-breasted, peak-lapeled blazer is fully lined and features a single vent. It was built by Barrister's for the Ivy/Trad store Wallach's--now sadly departed this retail life. It has a single-button closure at the front, and features four cuff buttons on each cuff--which I believe to be cut from natural horn.

Unlike most camelhair jackets of this vintage, this is in absolutely excellent condition; there's not even any deadening of the nap at the elbows. It could easily have been purchased yesterday.... and had it been, it would have cost a fortune, being of excellent build and Made in the USA. It does have one flaw--the start of a split in the lining of the right-hand front pocket, which would be an easy five minute fix.

How often do you see charcoal camelhair in this condition, of this quality, and in this size? Rarely.... But that doesn't stop me asking just *Claimed*! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

        

*4) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED jacket; Made in the USA. *

*Claimed!*

A lovely, classic half-canvassed Harris Tweed cut from brown herringbone cloth shot through with vertical striping in chestnut and the blue of a Scottish midsummer sky, this jacket is half-lined and features a center vent. It was Made in the USA. Slightly rumpled from storage, with a press this would be in excellent condition.... But, as it is, I'll rate it as Very Good/Excellent!

This would make a terrific go-to tweed jacket, perfect for the colder months!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## datsunfan

Shipping Priority based on weight is significantly cheaper for stuff like shirts than shipping with the flat rate boxes. It is even often to ship Priority based on weight than Parcel Post if you pay online and use the USPS provided boxes; they provide delivery confirmation free if you print the postage online. For shirts less than 1 lb I usually pay about $5.50 for Priority, if the package weighs over 1 lb it is usually around $8. FYI the Priority mail boxes that I usually use (O-1097 and O-1092) weigh a little over 6 ounces each according to the kitchen scale I use to weigh packages.



32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> For BB shirts, I generally put them in plastic bags, then mail in oversized envelopes with protective plastic bubble sheeting on the inside. The post office considers it first-class mail and charges about $3.40 with shipping confirmation.
> 
> I never use flat-rate boxes. While convenient, it costs significantly more than parcel post, so I scrape together boxes to keep prices low. I figure folks don't mind waiting an extra day or two, and, really, that's the real-life time difference over priority in most cases, no matter what the person at the counter says. I never sell ties (but I should) and rarely ship suits or sport coats, except in bulk to TD, who's much better than me at gauging value and evaluating for canvassing, etc. Figure around $12 for shoes with shipping confirmation. That may be a tad on the high side, but always give yourself a bit of breathing room.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Found a very good/excellent gray 44R BB suit (I'd swear the pants were never worn) today - posting pics/measurements later today or tomorrow.

In the meantime, I saw some stuff, but didn't buy - seeing if there's interest:

Several Southwick jackets/suits, a few Botany 500 jackets, a whole slew of Joseph Abboud suits, sizes 48 to 50-somethings...

Shirts: Polo Ralph Lauren, Paul Stewart, Tommy Hilfigger, Lands End...

I checked out some of this stuff on feeBay, but it didn't seem like much of it was selling... anyone over here interested in stuff like this? Just trying to see what people are looking for.

BB suit and BB shirt pics coming soon.

Thanks.
Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Decadent Drake's sweater!*

Made in England, this beautiful dark charcoal sweater by Drake's for Barney's of New York is utterly decadent and luxurious! I honestly didn't understand the fascination with upper-end sweaters until I found this--and now I understand it completely. Gossamer light and beautifully soft, this is one wonderful sweater. The colour is shown best on the neck shots--it's a lovely, rich, dark, charcoal. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

There's no size tag, but it appears to be in the *Small to Medium* range--please see measurements below.

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c.32 from middle of back to end of cuff, with cuff rolled; an extra 1 1/2" can be gained by unrolling the cuff. 
Length (BOC): 24

Asking*$50, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, with lower offers being *very* welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## Taken Aback

sbdivemaster said:


> a few Botany 500 jackets...


Be careful; the label is now owned by Blair. Unless it's vintage, it's very low-end quality.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A couple things from my personal closet, one from today's thrift rounds.

First, a pair of Alfred Sargent suede wingtips with Danite soles. These are English size 8 and made in Northamptonshire. The equivalent in American sizing is 8.5 in a medium width, but they are a bit narrow for my feet, otherwise I wouldn't let them go. Gorgeous shoes, in my admittedly biased opinion, with zero issues. I wore them twice, and I doubt they had been worn a half-dozen times before I acquired them from a seller on TOF. Looking to recoup my investment at SOLD. Shoe trees not included.












Next, a Brooks Brothers Black Fleece bow tie. I bought this new from Steve Smith and wore it once, but it just doesn't work with my over-sized neck. SOLD












Finally, in honor of the winner of Saturday's Disgraced Bowl, this long-sleeved t-shirt I found even as the team from Pennsylvania was defeating the suddenly-not-such-a-big-deal team from Ohio. Size large. I put up with glares from other shoppers and the check-out clerk so you didn't have to. This is a perfect condition, vintage long-sleeved shirt commemorating the national champion in football from way back in 1982. In a word, immaculate. Yours for the low, low price of...nothing. Yes, that's right: Shipped absolutely free to your door. The lucky winner will be publicly identified on this thread. STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Ivy Topcoat--patch pockets, pick stitching, hook vent, the works!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy than this! A beautiful classic camelhair-colored topcoat (there's no fabric content listed, but I believe this to be wool, rather than camelhair--although it might well be), this is simply packed with tradly details. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets which here are outlined in pick stitching, pick stitching along the collars and the cuffs, and also along the front seams, it's fully lined, and has a hook vent. The two front pockets are lined in soft suede, and the right-hand side one features a built-in coin pocket. The suede in both is clear and unmarked. This coat was, of course, Union Made in the USA. Apart from some very minor and almost unnoticeable water spotting in the lining (which I've tried to show) this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.

I've no idea how much this cost new--but it was *a lot.* So, how about rather less than a lot now--*just $85 boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER--with lower offers being very welcome!* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

(Please recall that this is a topcoat, and so is around a 36 or 38--but please check measurements!)

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 40 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cord jacket with wood buttons and leather trim! Made in Spain.*

This is a very sturdy cord jacket! Made in Spain, this features wooden buttons at the front and the cuffs and leather trim on the front pockets. It's fully lined, and has a single vent. Packed with quirky charm, this jacket is perfect for the crisp weekends of Fall, Winter, and Spring. It does have a small "rub" mark under the pocket on the right hand side, and could use a press, so is in Very Good condition, hence...

...asking just *$22 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

(Tagged a 44L, but this is clearly off.)

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still Available! 3/2 sack suit for The English Shop of Princeton*

*Oakloom Clothes for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*

Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific *3/2 sack suit *was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! This is a wonderful suit which is an unusual combination of being a stable, conservative suit that has a slight tradly twist in its cloth and cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> Be careful; the label is now owned by Blair. Unless it's vintage, it's very low-end quality.


Thanks for the tip, TA. I didn't inspect closely, but when I run across B500 again, I will examine for quality.

Do you think the Joseph Abboud for Nordstrom's suits would garner some interest on here? (Sizes 48 and above)


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'll jump in and say that Abboud suits for Nordstrom would be unlikely to attract much attention.



sbdivemaster said:


> Thanks for the tip, TA. I didn't inspect closely, but when I run across B500 again, I will examine for quality.
> 
> Do you think the Joseph Abboud for Nordstrom's suits would garner some interest on here? (Sizes 48 and above)


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> I'll jump in and say that Abboud suits for Nordstrom would be unlikely to attract much attention.


Noted, and thank you.


----------



## Benson

FYI:
Cortefiel is essentially the Nordstrom of Spain.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Clearance II!*

*I have a slew of things to list in the next few days--including a Chipp peak-lapel tuxedo with a striking lining, some beautiful vintage Brooks Brothers formalwear, tartan holiday jackets and trousers, a Full Norfolk jacket, lots of tweeds, some suits, and some wonderful Scottish and English sweaters!--so I need to make room!​
*
*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Stanley Blacker, three patch-and-bellows pockets*

A classic two-button darted navy blazer, this adds a twist by having three patch pockets with a twist--they're center vented, so that they can expand as bellows pockets! The fabric on this is lovely, and either a three-season flannel or doeskin. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30 CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










     

*2) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4










    

*3) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $14, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*4) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*
5) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26










    

*6) DEADSTOCK Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Hunting Pants*

*Claimed!*

These are all kinds of awesome--and if they fit me in the waist they wouldn't be here. I need to eat more...

Unlike the Woolrich pants that occasionally surface on eBay, these are deadstock, and so unworn. They're thus in absolutely excellent condition. I believe that they were Made in Pennsylvania, USA--unlike many of Woolrich's products now, which are outsourced and come from the country Imported. So, yes, these have all the heritage you'd want! And they're fantastic. Lovely and warm in the classic Woolrich Buffalo red and black Plaid, these are flat front, and feature a watch pocket. The knit cuffs at the ankles are in terrific condition, firm and springy as the day they left the workshop they were made in. Plus, unlike many Woolrich pants, these are serious about being used in the field. They have double reinforced knees, and a very generous reinforced seat--these won't wear through in a hurry no matter how long you kneel in them for, or how long you sit in a hide, or in mud, waiting for deer or duck....

Since these are deadstock, you really won't be seeing another pair like this again soon, so if they're your size, grab 'em!

*Measurements:*

Waist, laid flat: 19 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 woolen pants, plus 3 3/4 knit cuff.


----------



## MKC

*DROP -- Ben Silver OCBD 17-34*

*DROP*. New Ben Silver OCBDs are crazy expensive, so here's a chance to try one at _(edit: a sinking)_ Thrift Exchange price. This one is still nice and beefy, though it has shrunk from its tagged 17-35 to 17-34 (I measure it at 34.25). I'm a fan of the Brooks Brothers shade of yellow (credit my alma mater's colors); this Ben Silver is close to BB yellow. Note the small stain below the tuck-in line in the last photo. I never noticed the stain before taking photos, so it may be a new arrival that will come out in the laundry.
$21 > $23 > $25 CONUS


----------



## MKC

*DROP-- Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-2 sack red hopsack blazer 46XL*

*DROP*. This is from the old Abercrombie & Fitch - before they became a teen haven, back when they "sold some of the best products made," as one Ask Andy post said. This jacket is vintage but still in great shape. The breast pocket is sagging just a touch, but the collar is crisp with no creep, the lower pockets are perfect, and the lining is spotless. I believe the jacket is full canvas, probably part of the reason it has held such great shape.

The color isn't as cherry red as it looks in some of the photos. It is a bit darker; the photo of the cuff buttons comes closest, but even that is brighter than the jacket looks in real life.

No content tag. It comes from an era when wool-poly blends were popular, but my guess is that it is all-wool. It doesn't have the plastic-y feeling typical of that era's wool-poly blends, and there is none of the pilling usually found on poly blends. The jacket has a few stains that will come out with cleaning, but rather than have it cleaned - and given the content tag uncertainty - we'll just start at a low price.

24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
33.5 boc
34.75 toc
2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 2 patch pockets. Made in USA.
$29 > $31 > $33 CONUS


----------



## MKC

*DROPS -- Autumnal trad - tweed, camel hair, corduroy*

*DROPS*

*Huntington 3-2.5 gray camel hair 42L*

A beautiful, soft gray glen plaid camel hair with a caramel windowpane. From the late Ohio trad store Huntington. Beautiful condition - no imperfections and no signs of wear. (Note in the last photo that the sleeve still has the threads from where the store tag was sewn on.) If this were half an inch longer, I'd keep it for myself.

23 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.5 shoulder
26+1.5 sleeve
31.5 boc
32.5 toc
100% camel hair. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$47.50 > $50 > $55 CONUS





*
O'Connell's/H. Freeman 3-2 charcoal tweed ~40R/L*

I've wanted an O'Connell's tweed for ages, but the price of new ones&#8230;. This jacket is darker than it looks in some of the photos - it is definitely charcoal with a blue and wine windowpane. It also is a bit lighter-weight than many tweeds. It looks like it was well-rumpled before arriving at the thrift store but is in great condition (no collar creep or sagging) and appears to be well-made - I believe it is full canvas. Note the differing sleeve lengths, though it has equal amounts of material for your tailor to use. Handwritten tag dates it to January 1992.

No size tag but it measures as a 40R/L or 41R/L.
22 pit to pit
20.5 waist
18.75 shoulder
24+2.5 left sleeve/25+1.5 right sleeve
30.75 boc
32 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Full lining, 3 interior pockets, single vent, 3 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*



*
Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy 41R*

The tag dates this jacket to fall 97, but it looks new. No imperfections or signs of wear. I would describe the color as tan; it doesn't have the golden tinge found in a lot of cords.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.25 shoulder
24.25+2 sleeve
31 boc
32.25 toc
2 patch pockets. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$47.50 > $50 > $55 CONUS





*Cricketeer 3-2 brown tweed 42L/43L*

I'm having trouble parting with this one. I figure I will never find one like it again - bellows pockets, expansion seams on the back shoulders (I'll try to get a photo today that shows that) - but there are so few tweed-friendly Florida days, this never seems to get worn. The jacket is vintage but in excellent condition; the cuff buttons have some scuffs but the front buttons show no wear. The tweed is a warm medium brown. From Cricketeer, a mainstay in tradlier days.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
32.25 boc
33.5 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wooll. 2 exterior bellows pockets, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 4 buttons on cuff. Suede elbow patches. Made in USA.
$40 > $42 > $45 CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Calling all 38R's*

I ran across a Lands End two-button navy sack blazer today, made in the USA. It's marked 38R, no signs of wear, and is of a hopsack material. It has two front patch pockets, a single rear vent and four brass buttons on each sleeve. I didn't have the foresight to snap any photos, but it's a sturdy, gorgeous jacket and looks virtually unworn.

I didn't pick it up because of the price and the size, thinking it may not be an easy flip. If anyone is interested, I can swing by tomorrow and pick it up and send it to you for *$35 shipped USPS Priority.*


----------



## MKC

*DROPS -- Flat front khakis - Brooks Brothers and Ralph Lauren*

*DROPS*. I bought these Ralph Lauren Prospect Flat Front khakis in summer 2010 while on a hunt for the perfect khakis. A Heavy Tweed Jacket blog post put me on to them. HTJ wrote, "my own search for the perfect chino trouser may have ended with the discovery of Polo's 'The Prospect Pant.' I'm not averse to continuing the search, but these are pretty perfect. Made of substantial regular finish cloth, they fit well and look great."

Alas, I have since been seduced by the long rise of the Bill's M1 model, so these "pretty perfect" khakis need a new home. Very little use before I switched to Bill's.
$26 > $28 > $30 Conus for one, $44 > $46 > $50 Conus for two, $60 > $64 > $70 Conus for all three

"Basic Sand" tagged 40-30, measures 40.5-30


"Classic Khaki" tagged 40-30, measures 41-30


"College Gray" tagged 38-30, measures 40-30


*Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chino 38-32*

*DROP. *Tagged 38-32, measures 39-32. They look next-to-new; that spot on the waistband in the second photo is threads leftover from the tag. I would describe the color as taupe. (The world was simpler when everything was khaki, gray or navy.)
$26 > $28 > $30 Conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Boss jackets*

I have several tweedy Boss jackets for sale, in sizes 40, 42, and c. 44; the first two have their pockets still basted shut, and are possibly unworn. They're cut from Loro Piana cashmere/wool, wool/silk, and wool, and, while they're not trad at all, they're very decent, half-canvassed versatile jackets--and at *$35 each shipped in CONUS* might well be of interest to someone here!

They're in the Sales Forum, here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?114682-Boss-jackets&p=1255120#post1255120


----------



## CMDC

Four shirts for your consideration today:

Mercer and Sons BD
17.5 x 34

$24 conus



















JPress blue bengal stripe bd
17 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers must iron blue ocbd
17.5 x 36 slim fit

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Irish Linen short sleeve bd
Salmon and blue on white

Size L

$20 conus


----------



## rabidawg

Last call on these.



rabidawg said:


> *Surcingle belts for sale.*
> 
> *All prices are OBO. Add $3 shipping for as many belts as you want.*
> 
> These are headed to Goodwill next Sunday (11/20) if they do not sell.
> 
> *Belt H - $8 (note slight stain on this one)
> 
> *Brand: Coach
> Material: Linen
> Tagged Size: 40
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 40.25
> Country of Origin: Unknown, probably USA since this is older Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt I - $12
> 
> *Brand: Coach
> Material: Linen
> Tagged Size: 42
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 42.5
> Country of Origin: Unknown, probably USA since this is older Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt J - $12
> 
> *Brand: Leather Man Ltd.
> Material: Braided cotton
> Tagged Size: 46
> Measured Size (to middle hole): 47
> Country of Origin: USA


----------



## AndroFan

Clothes are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers*, so please make them.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular jacket, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/731cc9d3_Southwick3pc1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FO9lB


Southwick grey with light pinstripes, 3 piece, 2 button "2 roll 1.5", single vented.
Asking *$65-->$60*
Measurements are Jacket: 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.75" sleeves, 18.25" shoulders, 31" length. Pants (please see pictures): waist -17.25" (measured the front, laying flat, so 35"), length - 29 or 40 (I have no idea how to correctly measure pant length, so please see the pictures and let me know what I did wrong...ha)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd68538f_OxxfordPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures:


http://imgur.com/5tVyE


Oxxford 2 button, single vented, half canvas (see pics).
Asking *$SOLD.*
Size marked as 42. Actual measurements: 22" Pit to pit, 20" waist, 19" shoulders, 32.75" height, 25.5" sleeves
Tiny hole on right lapel (see picture above), otherwise in great condition.
​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dccd6032_OxxfordStriped1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/CAaF0


Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking *$50-->$45*
*S*ize marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Pretty recent (tagged 2003) Tom James "Filo A' mano" sportcoat, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 24.5, Waist: 24, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 19.5, Length: 31.75


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Recent (tagged 2005) Tom James "Filo A' Mano" SC, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Pit to pit: 25.5, Waist: 24.5, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 20.5, Length: 31.75



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/TY17R


Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking *$50*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button was replaced with a near-perfect match. Pics above.

​
Burberrys' 2 button gold button navy blazer
Asking: *$SOLD*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 26.5, Waist: 25.5, Sleeves: 24.5, Shoulders: 21.5, Length: 33
Awesome Burberrys' logo on the gold button detail (see pics)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1a/1abfbf4f_100_2337.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Black (I think so...that, or a REALLY dark navy..it's hard to tell, but I'm fairly sure it's black) "3 roll 2" Brooks Brothers gold button blazer (see pics above for the "roll"). The button detail is really cool; it has the Brooks "346" emblem on it.
Asking *$SOLD*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 20.5, Waist: 19.75, Sleeves: 24, Shoulders: 18, Length: 30








Hickey Freeman "Boardroom" beige textured sportcoat
Asking: *$SOLD*
Tagged 48L, actual measurements: Pit to pit: 25.5, Waist: 24.5, Sleeves: 26, Shoulders: 21.5, Length: 33
​


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/EpXlH


Brooks Brothers windowpane tweed blazer
Asking *$35*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 21, Waist: 20, Sleeves: 24, Shoulders: 18, Length: 30.5





​
Harris Tweed blazer
Asking *$35*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 20.5, Waist: 19.5, Sleeves: 23.5, Shoulders: 19, Length: 27.75

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c42611b_Burberry1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/FWwbo

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/00/0009c447_Burberry2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2baa0d94_Burberry3.jpeg

Burberry, 2 button charcol with light pinstripes, double vented.
Asking *$40-->$35.*
Size listed as 42S. Actual measurements 22.75" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 30.25" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b0/b04b2fe1_Sterling1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/1hcSB

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/636f62fc_Sterling3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fafc46c_Sterling4.jpeg

Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking* $30*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4c/4c249e6c_BrooksPlaid1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/nxS3X


Brooks brothers black and white houndstooth pattern, 2 button, single vented. White lining is pristine, no discoloration/fading.
Asking *$SOLD.*
Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 23" waist, 25.25" sleeves, 20.5" shoulder, 32" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/28/284ecc5b_BrooksStretch1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/dCjY1


Brooks brothers "346 stretch", charcoal color, 2 button, single vented. Pristine condition, possibly NWOT (back vent fabric still sewn shut - see pic)
Asking *$35-->$32.*
Size listed at 48L. Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 24" waist, 26.25" sleeves, 21.5" shoulders, 33.5" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/IkORS


Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking *$30-->$27*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length



https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14ca75e_100_2285.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/ff/ff8adf67_100_2288.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/e/ee/ee491322_100_2292.jpeg

​
Mint Zegna button up.
Asking *$SOLD*
Nice, thick MOP buttons.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/68/687eb89d_100_2520.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f65c5c8d_100_2521.jpeg​
Polo Ralph Lauren 100% linen purple striped shirt
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Large
Freshly dry cleaned


https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a3/a3ddc0c6_100_2618.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6a/6a938ce6_100_2620.jpeg




Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 (original stays replaced)
$18-->*$15*
Freshly dry cleaned.









Brooks Brothers "All Supima" OCBD
Asking *$18*
Tagged size 15.5/33
Excellent condition, freshly dry cleaned.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8e/8ea46a5b_100_2603.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0d/0da88d38_100_2604.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/bea5d088_100_2642.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c2/c23a4138_100_2648.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 -
$16-->*$15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/12/127867a1_100_2657.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a6/a6ebe02a_100_2650.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/af/affd34cf_100_2623.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/7/72/72404dcf_100_2624.jpeg

Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33
*SOLD*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/73b74a07_100_2628.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/ce/ce91b59c_100_2629.jpeg

Brooks Brothers "Original Polo Shirt", Size 16.5/33
*SOLD*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0a/0a236827_100_2641.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd83c244_100_2636.jpeg

Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 -
$15-->*$14*



https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d34b9e3_BlackBrooks2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/5a/5ac294e3_BlackBrooks1.jpeg


§ Brooks brothers, black with red and yellow stripes. Listed size large.
§ Asking *$15*

​


https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/56/56ec97db_100_1968.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9d9af6fa_100_1971.jpeg

Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
​
https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856849

 


Brooks Brothers - *$15-->$14*
Salvatore Ferragamo (seriously looks/feels NWOT) - $17-->*$15*


https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/881840https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/881842

Faconnable (might be NWOT, but unsure so won't call it so; plastic tag holder is still attached to the tag though) - $16-->*$14*
Robert Talbot "Best of Class" - *$12*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48dbaa73_100_1700.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/4/42/42ca16af_100_1705.jpeg

Ermengildo Zegna - $17*--*>$15-->*$14*
Ermengildo Zegna - $14*-->$12* (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20*-->$17*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate - *$14* (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/9019ae7e_100_1843.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/20f0c6d1_100_1849.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$SOLD*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c774dd2_100_1856.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/52/5261cbde_100_1863.jpeg

Brooks Basics - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Basics - $*SOLD*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Hugo Boss Black Label - $14*-->$12*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/204f240c_100_1684.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c6/c643102f_100_1689.jpeg

Ike Behar - $14*-->$12*
Ike Behar - $12 (lining slightly twisted but still ties fine)
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - *$12*
Christian Dior Monsieur - *$12*
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ab/ab06c695_100_1677.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/3/33/337aefe6_100_1680.jpeg*

Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Robert Talbott Studio - *$11-->$9* (small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio - *$12-->$10*
Robert Talbott...very vintage - $11-->*$9 *(slight bottom edge wear)

https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/909bad3e_Canali1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a4/a4a38510_Canali2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c9/c9dff6a6_Canali4.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9d154b6a_Canali3.jpeg

Canali 100% wool pants. Double pleated, cuffed, charcoal grey.
Asking *$27-->$23*.
Size appears to be 36" waist (???), not sure on length/inseam, and I'm unsure how to correctly measure inseam, so if you have directions/suggestions on how to measure inseam, please let me know.
Slight discoloration/yellowing on the inside lining on the right side near waist line. I tried to capture it in the pictures, but it's so faint that it's difficult to even see in the pictures.
​

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b1/b1b4830b_100_2527.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/14/14f56854_100_2530.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/94fbb885_100_2535.jpeg

Polo Ralph Lauren khaki chinos
Asking *$22*
Tagged size 40 x 36, pleated
Incredibly soft 100% cotton, in fantastic condition with no stains, fading, or discoloration.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d2c66fb_100_2552.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/97/97e9e260_100_2546.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e1/e112f4ef_100_2553.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e3/e370d34e_100_2560.jpeg



Allen Edmonds "Hampstead", weave pattern bluchers/derbys.
Size 13EEE
Tiny left toe surface scuff (can be remedied with waxing), otherwise uppers are in great condition.
Asking $75-->*$70*
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4f4570b9_100_1613.jpeg



More pictures:




http://imgur.com/FHAvK


​*

Allen Edmonds "Monterey" buckle loafers.
Size 10.5C
Metal buckle slight discoloration from aging
Uppers are in great shape
Asking *$30*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0b/0b4da780_100_2362.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14108db_100_2364.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/18/18d219e5_100_2371.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/34667e71_100_2392.jpeg



Florsheim Wingtip Brogues
Asking *$35*
Size 9D

https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/38/38522513_100_2374.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a5/a5403394_100_2382.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d8/d8933beb_100_2384.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/86/867a85ff_100_2389.jpeg



Vintage Hannover wingtip brogues
Asking $39-->*$35*
Size 9C
​


----------



## CMDC

The Mercer and JPress shirts listed earlier today are SOLD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP ON COUNTRY TWEED WITH BELLOWS POCKETS!*

This is a lovely, smaller half-canvassed country tweed in a beautiful chestnut and slate grey herringbone; the colours of this tweed are both richer and more subtle than my pictures show. This is very well built, featuring two front bellows (and not just patch, great as patch pockets are!) pockets, a very nice centered hook vent, and lapped seams along both the center back and down the sleeves. It is also fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. I really love country tweeds like this, and if you do too, snap this up before someone else in your size beats you to it! 

Asking *$32.57, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## datsunfan

Corbin for the Men's shop at The Broadmoor 3/2 black and white herringbone sportcoat - 42R. Made in the USA and feels at least half canvassed. The jacket has no material tag, but feels like a very soft wool or perhaps lambswool. The jacket has a couple of areas with the stitching coming loose: the collar felting and the inner lining where it connects to the bottom of the back of the jacket. *Price $35 OBO shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally for cost minus $11.*
*
Measurements*
Shoulder - 19"
P2P- 22"
Waist(at middle button)- 20.5"
Sleeve- 24.5"+1" to let out
Length(from BOC)- 30"










       
Polo wool tie. Made in the USA from lightweight Japanese wool fabric. *Price $10 shipped CONUS.*
Length-55"
Width- 3"
   

Pendleton wool tie. Slightly heavier weight fabric than the Polo tie. *Price **$10 shipped CONUS.
*Length- 57"
Width- 3.25"


----------



## Hardiw1

Price drop.



Hardiw1 said:


> Corbin 3/2 sack blazer
> Made in USA
> 3 button on sleeve
> 2 patch pockets
> Single vent
> Fully canvassed
> 50$> 45$
> 
> In great condition, it was jammed in between other jackets, so it's a bit wrinkled. The only issue is with the front buttons. They have a good amount of patina on them, sleeve buttons are fine. I'm not sure
> why, because the blazer looks hardly worn at all. Pic of buttons included.
> 
> Shoulder: 20
> Chest: 23.75
> Waist: 22.5
> Length boc: 30.75
> Sleeve: 25.75


----------



## TweedyDon

*PLEASE NOTE UPDATE SIZING ESTIMATE!*



TweedyDon said:


> It really doesn't get much more Ivy than this! A beautiful classic camelhair-colored topcoat (there's no fabric content listed, but I believe this to be wool, rather than camelhair--although it might well be), this is simply packed with tradly details. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets which here are outlined in pick stitching, pick stitching along the collars and the cuffs, and also along the front seams, it's fully lined, and has a hook vent. The two front pockets are lined in soft suede, and the right-hand side one features a built-in coin pocket. The suede in both is clear and unmarked. This coat was, of course, Union Made in the USA. Apart from some very minor and almost unnoticeable water spotting in the lining (which I've tried to show) this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> I've no idea how much this cost new--but it was *a lot.* So, how about rather less than a lot now--*just $85 boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER--with lower offers being very welcome!* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> (Please recall that this is a topcoat, and so is around a *40 R or S*--but please check measurements!)
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 40 1/4


----------



## conductor

Shoes remain - DROP TO $30



conductor said:


> L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. $35 shipped conus. Size 10.5 N
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always open to offers/trades etc. I wear 42L blazers, 36x32ish pants, 17/36 shirts and narrow 13 shoes.
> ​


----------



## DFPyne

1. Silk Fashion Ties
[$20 Shipped]
1) Turnbull & Asser Blue - 100% Silk - 3.25"


2) Bonwit Teller Purple Dimonds - Made in Italy - 100% Silk - 3.25"


3) Hardy Ames - 100% Silk - 3"


4) Burt Pulitzer Blue with Blue Cirlce Design - 100% Silk - 3.25"


5) Robert Talbott Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"


6) Robert Talbott Tan with Green & Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"


7) Bergdorf Goodman Blue with Red - 100% Silk - 3.25"


8) Christian Dior Red Cirlces - Made in the USA - 100% Silk - 3.25"


9) Christian Dior Greyish Blue Cirlces - 100% Silk - 2.8"


10) Christian Dior Blue Diamonds - 100% Silk -3.25"


11) Christian Dior Red, Blue, Tan, White, Grey Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"


12) Christian Dior Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3"


13) Dunhill London - Grey Squares - 100% Silk - 3.25"


14) Dunhill Grey with Green Cirlce - 100% Silk - 3"


15) Dunhill Red & Blue Circles - 3"


16) Brown Circle Design - 100% Silk


17) Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Gaurd Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk










2. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$10 Each]
1) Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









2) Paul Stuart Sail Boats - 100% Silk - 3.5"









3) Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









4) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









5) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"










6) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









7) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









8) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 









9) Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"

10) Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

11) Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

12) Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$10 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"








4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


Group C - Repp Stripes 
1) Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2) Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

3) Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

4) Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5

5) Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

6) Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

7) Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

8) Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


2) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$30 Shipped]


3. Fred Perry Blue Cotton Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]


4. Fred Perry Black Long Sleeved Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$30 Shipped]


5. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$30 Shipped]



6. Teal L.L. Bean Made in Ireland Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"


7. Heather Navy Lands End Made in UK Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"


8. Darker Heather Navy Cape Isle Knitters Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 22"


9. Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$20 Shipped] 










10. Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]










11. LL Bean Made in the USA Blue Oxford 15.5-3


12. 42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$50 Shipped]
3/2 Roll, quarted lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









13. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

14. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


15. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$25 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


16. Preston Made in New England USA Khaki Braided Belt - Size 36
[$30 Shipped]


17. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$25 Shipped]


18. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$25 Shipped]


19. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$25 Shipped]


20. Pendleton Shetland Wool Brown Sweater - Tagged Medium, near mint condition
[$35 Shipped]



21. Pendleton Shetland Wool Green Green -Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
[$25 Shipped] 


22. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


23. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$20 Shipped]


24. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$20 Shipped]










25. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$20 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"










Offers Welcome!

Sold - 
- Armad Couture Blue & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"
- JCrew White, Green & Blue Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"
- Wembly Blue Shield Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
- Brooks Brothers 346 Navy 3/2 Suit - Tagged 45R


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Continuing my pre-New Year's resolution to make room in my closet, I'm offering up the following:

*Vintage Burberry Reversible Tweed Overcoat *(marked 40R, but see measurements) just $80

Chest: 23.5
Length: 44
Shoulders: 19.5--20. I did my best to estimate here, but the raglan shoulders presented difficulty as can be expected.

If you live in a region that gets a mix of rain and sleet over the holidays, this is your overcoat. At least, that's what I was hoping to use it for. Both sides are in wonderful condition, and the tweed is a nice medium brown and cream all wood herringbone. The rain coat side is a poly/cotton blend. The coat has raglan sleeves and a hook vent in the back. The only flaw is a small very light smudge (about half an inch) at the bottom front of the poly/cotton side. Hardly noticeable.



*Bills Khakis M3 Cords and RL Chinos* (Both about 33/30)

Bills Measurements
Waist: 16.75
Inseam: 30

RL Measurements
Waist: 16.5
Inseam: 30.5

The Bills are a darker khaki cord and the RL's are a shade just lighter than chocolate. Both are somewhat too slim fit for me. The RL's are new, having been worn just twice while the Bills are somewhere on the newer side of mid-life.
Ready to roll at $25 each or $40 for the pair.



*Filson Shirt/Scott-Nichol Socks/Surcingle Belt
*
First the Filson. This is not one of the recently-moved-off-shore Filson shirts. This is the real deal, made in the USA. If it fit me, it wouldn't be here. It is mid-weight cotton in their standard olive. Shoulder--18; Length--30; Sleeve--24.5; Chest--23. $25

Socks on The Thrift? What's next, string underwear? These Scott-Nichols, however, are brand new, included in my last RM Williams order. Alas, they were the wrong size and I didn't feel like shipping them back across the pond. Alpaca/Wool/Nylon, just like at O'Connell's. Size is medium, but they are made for the bigger-footed fellow. I'm a size 10, and these run larger than that. $25

Unknown maker navy surcingle: Marked a 34 and measures just over that to the middle hole. Has a nice leather braid down the middle. Free with the Burberry, both pairs of pants, or the Filson and Scott-Nichol. The first one in gets the oddment.


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone _*REALLY*_ needs to steal that fantastic Burberry coat from MM!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Isn't that your size?



TweedyDon said:


> Someone _*REALLY*_ needs to steal that fantastic Burberry coat from MM!!


----------



## TweedyDon

Alas, no--I'm a 39/30L! 

And, yes, I have already checked with MM on the sleeve length, in the hopes that it *might* have fit!

*In other news*, I've just received a VAST amount of tweed from 32rollandrock, including some terrific gems--it'll all be coming to a Thrift Exchange near you shortly!


----------



## CMDC

DROPS
Brooks Brothers must iron blue ocbd
17.5 x 36 slim fit

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Irish Linen short sleeve bd
Salmon and blue on white

Size L

$18 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> Someone _*REALLY*_ needs to steal that fantastic Burberry coat from MM!!


+1. You don't know how tempted I was. Or maybe you do. At any rate, I'm trying to thin out outerwear, not add more.

That said, I had a down vest pulled out to sell, but grabbed it this morning to wear, then tought, "well, this really is pretty nice...." *sigh*


----------



## swb120

*Amazing vintage Teller of Austria topcoat, size 44*

Here is an amazing coat, perfect for winter: made by *Teller's of Austria*, this heavy wool coat is in perfect condition. A classic old world style traveling or topcoat - Notched lapel with double breasted front closure with a ticket pocket! Super warm with brown wool lining and satin in sleeves and upper chest, shoulders and pockets - it has the original satin label embroidered with Teller Coat - Made in Austria inside and a brass hanging chain for a peg type holder. The buttons are XL lattice woven leather in dark brown (with an extra button still attached).

Tagged *size 44*; measurements suggest a 46, but likely a better fit for a 44.

Asking *$110 shipped CONUS or best offer*.

*Measurements*:
Chest: 48
Waist: 46
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Length (BOC): 38









     

2) *Yellow Lacoste polo, size 6 (Large).* In great condition (forgive the wrinkles). Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.

 

3) Lovely *handmade silk bow tie by Carrot & Gibbs*. Like new. Fishing lure pattern on royal blue background. Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.

 

4) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red*. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures 22" pit to pit. Asking $30>*$25 shipped CONUS*.

 

5) *Alden 660 black calf tassle loafers, size 10.5A.* In good condition. Leather uppers are in good condition, save some scuffing on rear of shoe; polishing will hide it, but not remove it. Insoles/outsoles are in great shape. Asking $57>*$45 shipped CONUS*.
    

6) *Custom-made Sills tweed sportcoat, size 40-41R *(see measurements), full canvassed (I believe), working surgeon's cuffs, ticket pocket, dual vent, fully lined. Made in 1990, but looks as if it were made last year. Gorgeous. Small moth hole on sleeve...barely noticeable given the weave...easy repair (see photo below).

*CLAIMED*.

*Measurements*:
Chest: 43
Waist: 39
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 24.5

       

7) I still have these gorgeous *Talbott and BB ties*, all approx. 3 1/4-3 3/8", *Green/navy Talbott and brown striped Brooks Bros ties are still available*. The silver Andover Shop and BB sailboat emblematic have been claimed. *$12 shipped *per tie.


----------



## CMDC

*I know that a while back when I listed this, there were a few here who were rooting for it to sell. Well, I'm happy to say that it sold on Saturday and is on its way to snowy Russia!!! Funny how these intertubes work. The inquiry came via my sales page.
*



CMDC said:


> In all my time thrifting, this is the finest top coat that I've come across. It is in absolutely flawless condition. As the tag indicates, this coat dates from 1957. It is as if it has been in the closet since then. I hope the pictures below do justice to it. The wool is very thick, making this ideal for winter wear. Two buttons on the cuff. Full lined. The lining is perfect. Because of the price I'm asking for this, I am willing to offer the buyer the ability to return it to me--provided they pay shipping both ways--if they are not satisfied.
> 
> Hickey Freeman for FR Tripler navy topcoat
> 
> Tagged 39L but please see measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length BoC: 46
> 
> $150 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

People in Russia obviously have better taste than Americans.


----------



## Titus_A

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> People in Russia obviously have better taste than Americans.


No, it's just that I found almost the same coat on ebay(!) just before he listed this one for almost 2/3 less. Otherwise I would have scooped it up. Not that CMDC's price is unreasonable, just that I got a criminally good deal.


----------



## jkiley

I am cleaning out my closet a bit, and I will be listing some BB non-irons (16.5-35 slim fit) and some pants/trousers. 

I also have a few shirts with light pit staining, though I haven't attempted any of the techniques for removing such stains (instead, I stopped using an antiperspirant with aluminum). Would there be any interest in those at a cheap price (i.e., a couple bucks plus shipping)? I ask because I am trying to prioritize what I measure and photograph after the best stuff.


----------



## jt2gt

*Alden Burgundy Calf Tassels 8.5 (C)*

Nice Alden Burgundy Calf Tassel loafers. 8.5c. Soles in really nice condition. Uppers looks good too. Shows normal use. I cleaned them up and polished/touch up edges and figured out they were slightly too small. These are on the Aberdeen last. For reference I am a small 8 in Alden Barrie and Van lasts. These look very nice

$75 shipped paypal. No box. Can include shoe bags if needed. Just let me know.

Thanks...JT


----------



## jkiley

Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Elliot W34/L32 Pleated/Cuffed

I am about 80 percent sure that I never wore these, but, if I did, it would only have been once. I'm sure that the small sliver of time in which a 34-inch waist would fit me had nothing to do with that (*cough*).

Asking: $30 CONUS

Tagged: 34/32
Waist: 17 1/8
Inseam: 31 7/8


----------



## jkiley

16 1/2 - 35 Non-iron shirts

These are all in great shape, though they have been worn a number of times.

Tagged: 16.5-35
Chest: In each case they measured between 23.5 and 24 pit to pit. 
Fit: All BB are slim fit and the one Charles Tyrwhitt is classic fit (for me, fits similar to BB Slim)

Asking: $20 CONUS each.
Volume buying: If you are buying several or all of them, I'll reduce the price to reflect the shipping savings.
Pay: Paypal personal transfer.

1) Charles Tyrwhitt Yellow with white and blue stripes and FRENCH CUFFS



2) BB Orange-striped Supima Cotton (top of bic/below other shirt)

3) BB White with Orange/red (I can't decide which I think it is) checks (bottom of pic/above other shirt)



4) BB White with Navy Checks (top of bic/below other shirt)

5) BB White with Navy vertical stripes (bottom of pic/above other shirt)



6) BB White with blue and green small checks (top of bic/below other shirt)

7) BB White with light blue small checks (bottom of pic/above other shirt)



8) BB White, Burgundy, Light Blue stripes (top of bic/below other shirt)

9) BB White with thin burgundy and light blue stripes (bottom of pic/above other shirt)


----------



## CMDC

DROP.

LLBean zip front cardigan. This sweater is a full length zip cardigan. It has front pockets as well. The color is a deep purple-ish blue. Cuffs are tight.

Made in the USA

Tagged XL
Pit to Pit: 26
Length from bottom of collar: 28
Sleeve from middle of neck to end of cuff: 38

$22 conus




























]


----------



## jkiley

BB Navy Wool Gabardine Trousers 35/32 [Untagged] Pleated/Cuffed

These were an in-rotation pair of trousers for me for a couple years (when I wasn't in my current khakis/jeans academic environment). They're in generally good shape, but they've been worn a number of times.

Asking: $30 CONUS
Pay: Paypal personal transfer.

Tagged: No tagged size, though measures like 35/32

Waist: 17 1/2 (about 2 inces to add)
Inseam: 32 1/4 (about 1 inch to add without uncuffing)


----------



## jkiley

BB Charcoal gray Wool Gabardine Trousers 36/32 Pleated/Cuffed

These were also an in-rotation pair of trousers for me for a couple years (when I wasn't in my current khakis/jeans academic environment). They're in really good shape, but they've been worn a number of times. There is a 2 inch diameter spot near the left front pocket where the wool is a little fuzzy. I tried to capture that in the close-up picture. The fabric doesn't feel thin or weak in that spot, so it shouldn't be any kind of structural or longevity problem.

Asking: $30 CONUS
Pay: Paypal personal transfer.

Tagged: 36/32

Waist: 18 (about 2 inches to add)
Inseam: 31 1/4 (about 3/4 inch to add without uncuffing)


----------



## jkiley

I now have even greater respect for the regular posters to this thread like CMDC, TweedyDon, and 32. Measuring, photoing, and posting is no small task, and my stuff is all in my closet. You guys also thrift, choose what you think people will like, and then sell at fantastically low prices. Thanks again. 

If any of you guys (or the others who hang out here) have any suggestions for improving my closet-cleaning listings, please let me know.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on remaining tweed! Offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *The start of many things to be listed over the next few days...!*
> 
> As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!
> *
> *1) J. PRESS 3/2 tweed sack. c. 38, 40 S*
> 
> A lovely example of the iconic 3/2 sack from J. Press, this hand-tailored jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. Cut as a 3/2 sack, it features the classic two-button cuff and a hook vent. And it is cut from an absolutely wonderful tweed--a versatile light-brown herringbone vertically striped with dark tan, and set off beautifully with a cornflower-blue overcheck.
> 
> This jacket is slightly rumpled from storage, and could use a Press (oh, that was so witty!) For this reason--and this reason only--it's in Very Good/ Excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$40, or offer*--_and offers are very welcome!_
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder; 17 7/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) GORGEOUS Brooks Bros. Makers 3/2 tweed sack, with PATCH POCKETS and EMBOSSED LEATHER BUTTONS! c. 46, 48L.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *3) CHARCOAL CAMELHAIR, Double-breasted, peak lapel Blazer with HORN BUTTONS (?) *
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *4) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED jacket; Made in the USA. *
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on sheer decadence!*



TweedyDon said:


> Made in England, this beautiful dark charcoal sweater by Drake's for Barney's of New York is utterly decadent and luxurious! I honestly didn't understand the fascination with upper-end sweaters until I found this--and now I understand it completely. Gossamer light and beautifully soft, this is one wonderful sweater. The colour is shown best on the neck shots--it's a lovely, rich, dark, charcoal. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> There's no size tag, but it appears to be in the *Small to Medium* range--please see measurements below.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: c.32 from middle of back to end of cuff, with cuff rolled; an extra 1 1/2" can be gained by unrolling the cuff.
> Length (BOC): 24
> 
> Asking *$40, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, with lower offers being *very* welcome!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on 3/2 sack suit!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Oakloom Clothes for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*
> 
> Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific *3/2 sack suit *was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! This is a wonderful suit which is an unusual combination of being a stable, conservative suit that has a slight tradly twist in its cloth and cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder; 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop! OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> It really doesn't get much more Ivy than this! A beautiful classic camelhair-colored topcoat (there's no fabric content listed, but I believe this to be wool, rather than camelhair--although it might well be), this is simply packed with tradly details. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets which here are outlined in pick stitching, pick stitching along the collars and the cuffs, and also along the front seams, it's fully lined, and has a hook vent. The two front pockets are lined in soft suede, and the right-hand side one features a built-in coin pocket. The suede in both is clear and unmarked. This coat was, of course, Union Made in the USA. Apart from some very minor and almost unnoticeable water spotting in the lining (which I've tried to show) this coat is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> I've no idea how much this cost new--but it was *a lot.* So, how about rather less than a lot now--*just $70 boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER--with lower offers being very welcome!* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> (Please recall that this is a topcoat, and so is around a 36 or 38--but please check measurements!)
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 40 1/4


----------



## anonymouz

Light Gray Patterned Wool Pants
30 - Bill Blass
100% Wool
1.5" cuffs
Double reverse pleats
Essentially new
$35 shipped CONUS

Measurements:
Waist: 15"
Rise: 11.5"
Inseam: 28.5"



















Four Layer Glove
Large - Fox River Mills
Ragg wool, deer leather palm, Thinsulate insulation
Too long for me
$29 shipped CONUS










Blue/Gray Gingham Bowtie
2.25" width - 
adjustable length
$11 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties for $20 CONUS the lot!*

*Claimed!​**​**​*


----------



## TweedyDon

*26 TRAD TIES! Vintage and recent emblematics, heraldics, regimentals, more! Ben Silver, Chipp, Harvale, Brooks, Barney's, more!*

TRAD IVY TIES!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; please add $2 for up to 4 ties elsewhere in the world; more non-US-bound ties will ship at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

*​
*GROUP 1: Heraldics*










         

*All are $10 unless otherwise noted. *

a) Episcopal Church. Excellent condition. Polyester. (two available)
b) Heraldic; book and sword. Very good condition. Poly.
c) Heraldic; griffin. Very good condition. Poly.
d) Scottish saltire by Lochcarron; made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Poly.
e) Heraldic; three shells. Small blemish; hence Good condition Poly. $6.
f) Heraldic; geometrics (not shown in main picture). Very Good condition. $5

*GROUP 2: Silk emblematics*










     

a) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition. $18
b) CLASSIC 1950s/1960s Chas. Young of Wall St. kangaroo emblematic. Silk. Good condition, hence just $10.
c) Harvale three torches. An Ivy League classic! Silk. Good condition, hence just $9.

*GROUP 3: Vintage Ivy regimentals.*










     

a) Brooks Bros. Keeper off on one side,a nd minor water stains to lining tip; hence just $7
b) Croston & Carr, by Revitz. A classic 1960s Ivy tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. SOLD
c) London 400 regimental; Very Good/Excellent condition. Another clasic Ivy regimental! SOLD

*GROUP 4: Emblematics*










     

All are in Very Good condition.

a) Smithsonian; space shuttle Columbia. Silk/Poly. $8
b) Sailing ship; Poly. $6
c) Yacht wheel; poly. Small blemish at tip, less noticeable than in picture. $5

*GROUP 5: Trad MIX!*










         

a) Barney's. Made in Italy; silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent. $14
b) Pigtail Against the World. I have NO idea what this means! Small blemishs as shown, hence just $5
c) Irish linen. A beautiful Leander pink tie. Excellent condition. $14
d) Blass for Stern's. Wool; a lovely Italian tie in Very Good condition. $10.
e) Fawn wool knit; Very Good/Excellent condition; minor pull in knot area, unseen when worn. $9

*GROUP 6: Patriotic emblematics and more!
*
It seems that there was a fad for patriotic and complex emblematics around 1976, and (2) and (4) are great examples. (I believe An Affordable Wardrobe found one featuring redcoats that G. was very pleased with!) They're all poly, as is usual for this period--even Chipp went all artificial for their emblematics, I believe--and rather wide. But they're great examples of a now-gone Ivy fad, and would be perfect candidates for narrowing/bow-tie conversion.

All are in very Good condition, and priced very, very cheaply, given their rarity.










        

a) Chipp moneybags tie. $8
b) Naval shipbuilding? $8
c) Chipp bull and bear. SOLD
d) Signing of the Declaration of Independence and the Liberty bell! Minor pulls on lowest embroidered emblem, hence just $8

*
GROUP 7: Exotic vintage ties!
*
*Reposts, with price drops!
**
Both of these are utterly wearable, and neither is in any need of babying! They're both in excellent condition... and you're not likely to see their like again, so grab 'em now you can!​
*
 

1) Sulka. A beautiful, Van Gogh-style Sulka; unmistakely vintage, but still utterly classic, and so not in the slightest bit out of place today! SOLD*, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

 

2) Botany "Wrinkleproof". A rich, dark paisley; no fabric content but almost certainly wool. Excellent condition, and perfect with tweeds! *$12, CONUS, or offer. *


----------



## Hardiw1

Price drop



Hardiw1 said:


> Florsheim wingtip size 10.5 B - 45$> 40$


----------



## DFPyne

DROPS

1. Silk Fashion Ties
[$15 Shipped]
1) Turnbull & Asser Blue - 100% Silk - 3.25"


2) Bonwit Teller Purple Dimonds - Made in Italy - 100% Silk - 3.25"


3) Hardy Ames - 100% Silk - 3"


4) Burt Pulitzer Blue with Blue Cirlce Design - 100% Silk - 3.25"


5) Robert Talbott Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"


6) Robert Talbott Tan with Green & Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"


7) Bergdorf Goodman Blue with Red - 100% Silk - 3.25"


8) Christian Dior Red Cirlces - Made in the USA - 100% Silk - 3.25"


9) Christian Dior Greyish Blue Cirlces - 100% Silk - 2.8"


10) Christian Dior Blue Diamonds - 100% Silk -3.25"


11) Christian Dior Red, Blue, Tan, White, Grey Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"


12) Christian Dior Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3"


13) Dunhill London - Grey Squares - 100% Silk - 3.25"


14) Dunhill Grey with Green Cirlce - 100% Silk - 3"


15) Dunhill Red & Blue Circles - 3"


16) Brown Circle Design - 100% Silk


17) Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Gaurd Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk










2. Emblematic Ties
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
[$10 Each]
1) Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









3) Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









4) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









5) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"










6) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









7) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









8) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 









9) Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"

10) Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

11) Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

12) Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


Group B) Golf Themed Emblematic Ties
[$10 Each]
1) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








2) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








3) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"








4) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









5) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

6) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









7). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


Group C - Repp Stripes 
1) Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2) Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

3) Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

5) Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

6) Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

7) Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

8) Cravat Club Edmonds Community College Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5"


2) L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$30 Shipped]


3. Fred Perry Blue Cotton Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]


4. Fred Perry Black Long Sleeved Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$30 Shipped]


5. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$30 Shipped]



6. Teal L.L. Bean Made in Ireland Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"


7. Heather Navy Lands End Made in UK Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 23"


8. Darker Heather Navy Cape Isle Knitters Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
[$30 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 22"


9. Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$20 Shipped] 










10. Brooks Brothers 16/2-33 Blue Oxford Shirt. Forward point collar. 
[$20 Shipped]










11. LL Bean Made in the USA Blue Oxford 15.5-3


12. 42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$50 Shipped]
3/2 Roll, quarted lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









13. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]
















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

14. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


15. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$25 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


16. Preston Made in New England USA Khaki Braided Belt - Size 36
[$30 Shipped]


17. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$25 Shipped]


18. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$25 Shipped]


19. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$25 Shipped]


20. Pendleton Shetland Wool Brown Sweater - Tagged Medium, near mint condition
[$35 Shipped]



21. Pendleton Shetland Wool Green Green -Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
[$25 Shipped] 


22. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


23. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$20 Shipped]


24. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$20 Shipped]










25. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$20 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"










Offers Welcome!

Sold 
- Ralph Lauren Polo Blue, White & Yellow Repp - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 3.5
- Paul Stuart Sail Boats - 100% Silk - 3.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops where possible!!*

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Stanley Blacker, three patch-and-bellows pockets*

A classic two-button darted navy blazer in either doeskin or flannel (this is a lovely soft fabric with a terrific hand), this adds a twist by having three patch pockets with expandable center vents, so that they can expand as bellows pockets! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28 CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










     

*2) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*Asking just $14 CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4










    

*3) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $13 CONUS, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*4) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*5) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26


----------



## TweedyDon

The Drakes sweater is now claimed.

A whole lot of beautiful tweeds and formalwear will be appearing here in the next couple of days--including a Chipp tuxedo, beautiful tartan jackets and trousers (including a bespoke double-breasted jacket in Blackwatch!), an insanely rare tartan Harris Tweed, and a fully canvassed Full Norfolk jacket in beautiful condition... Plus Filson items, caps, trousers, vests, and Irish,Scottish, English and LL Bean Norwegian sweaters galore!


----------



## DFPyne

Allen Edmonds Macneil (9147S) Burgundy Longwings - 8.5E
Used With Box
[$200 Shipped]


















Additional photos available by request

Lands Ends' White Bucks
[$30 Shipped]


Please PM with questions


----------



## TweedyDon

The camel-coloured coat has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD PARTY & FORMALWEAR!*

The festive season is almost upon us, so it's time to refresh one's formal wardrobe! And if your tastes incline more to tartan for black tie events.... Why, I'll be posted some wonderful tartan pieces soon, too! *

NB: PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL OF THE TUXEDOS ARE TRADITIONALLY COLOURED; COLOURS ARE SHOWN BEST IN THE CLOSE-UPS OF THE CUFFS!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) "The Property of a Nobleman": BEAUTIFUL Canvassed Chipp Double-breasted Tuxedo (jacket, trousers) with STUNNING lining! c. 40R. *










If I was writing a description of the stunning jacket for one of the more traditional auction houses in London I would begin by noting that this was "The Property of a Nobleman"--because until recently it was, adorning a titled member of the British aristocracy.

Provenance aside, this beautiful tuxedo exemplifies why Chipp is sartorially beloved by the Ivy set. Beautifully cut with peak lapels, side vents, two button cuffs, and two button front closure, this wonderful jacket boasts one of Chipp's vibrant signature linings--you can guarantee that no-one else with be wearing a tux lined like this! The jacket is, of course, fully lined and hand-tailored in the USA (it is, after all, a Chipp!) and has a lovely natural shoulder. The trousers are flat front, have a very shallow fish-tail back (as is standard on traditional tuxedos), buttons for suspenders/braces, and feature a very unobtrusive watch-pocket on the front seam.

This jacket does have a few minor and easily-fixed flaws--hence its strikingly low price! First, it has a minor and professional repair to the lining, as shown--this won't, of course, be seen when its worn, and owing to the complexity of the lining's pattern can hardly be seen even when the jacket is spread open for photographing!. Second, there is a white smudge on the back of one of the sleeves, and a similar (though MUCH smaller) smudge on the front of the trousers. (Both shown). These are, apparently, the result of a "cake accident" at the French Embassy in London, and as such will (almost, for I'm hesitant to predict the future with confidence!) come out with dry cleaning. There is also a very faint smudge near the back shoulder; this is very faint, slightly faded red, and in the shape of a woman's lips... so I think we can guess the cause of this!  Again, this should come out readily with a dry clean. (Assuming you'd want it to!  ) The hook fastener for the trousers is coming slightly looses, and so needs to be re-stitched; but this is a very easy repair. Finally, although this tuxedo was passed on to me as a jacket-and-trouser pair, as I have no reason to doubt that it came from Chipp as such originally, I noticed when examining the weave of the jacket and the trousers through a loupe that there seem to be very, very slight differences between them. (Yes, I examine tuxedos jackets and trousers under a loupe to verify that they belong together, even if they seem clearly to do so to the naked eye. And your issue with such sartorial pedantry is...?) Although I couldn't detect any difference in either the colour or the weave without the loupe (and so these items might well have originated together), I'm noting this--and more for my sake than yours, as I firmly believe in full disclosure, even if the issue I'm disclosing wouldn't be of concern to anyone but me! So, in brief--this tuxedo needs some minor cosmetic work, but with this done could easily be brought up to be in (at least) Very Good/Excellent condition, if not Excellent condition. However, given these cosmetic blemishs I would rate this currently as being in (conservatively) Good condition, and hence

asking a stunningly low *$55, OR OFFER*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2) 
Shoulder: 17 1/5
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 18
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+3 1/3)










       

*Flaws:*

  

*I cannot guarantee similar success!*  :



*2) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart by Southwick Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Tuxedo*








Absolutely beautifully cut, this wonderful half-canvassed peak-lapeled double-breasted tuxedo by Southwick for Paul Stuart is fully lined and features a single vent and a single button front closure. It has three button cuffs, and drapes beautifully. The trousers are flat-front, uncuffed, and feature interior buttons for braces/suspenders. It was, of course, being a Southwick, Union-made in the USA. This gorgeous tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a slight and almost unnoticeable shine to the left lapel; I was only able to capture this using flash, and it really is hard to see except in natural sunlight. I'm not even sure if this is a flaw, since it appears to be part of the facing of the lapel, but it is there, and so needs to be noted! It also has some loose stitching in the lining by the vent, but that's a very easy fix.

Because of these minor issues, though, this tuxedo is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is *just $70, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. *And lower offers are very welcome!*

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)

     

*3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION! *

*CLAIMED!*

From the closets of 32rollandrock...

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
​
     

*4) Utterly 1960s "Man Men" velvet sack blazer--perfect for cool holiday parties!*

This is an utterly 1960s jacket! Half-canvassed and cut from midnight blue velvet, this is a traditional sack cut, with narrow 1960s lapels and a three button front and two button cuffs. It is fully lined with a wonderful 1960s geometric lining, and features slightly slanted hacking pockets. It has a single vent, and very natural shoulders. It was Made in the USA by Cliftex Clothes--and so was likely cut and sewn in their former New Bedford, MA factory, which (as of May 2011) is now slated to be converted into luxury condos. And it was made for Yard's of Trenton--one of the cooler men's clothiers, now long closed, which dated from the time when Trenton readily eclipsed Princeton as the epicenter of taste and wealth.... yes, this is clearly a _1960s_ jacket, as Trenton is now well, not like that at all....

This jacket could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it's in Very Good condition.

This is a very cool jacket, bridging the gap between '60's cool and Ivy tradition!

Asking a ridiculously cheap *$26, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. An absolute steal, considering how much these jackets can fetch from hipsters on Etsy! 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeves: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*5) ESSENTIALLY FREE VINTAGE FORMALWEAR! Vests--both black and white tie--pique tie, and suspenders.

*I have several items of vintage formalwear to pass along! All are in acceptable, useable condition only--hence the very low prices! Essentially, these are all free, since prices include shipping in CONUS. 

*a) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*Asking $20, or offer. *

      

*b) Black formal backless vest. *

In very good, useable condition, except for the fact that it's missing a button. Replace these (which will be easy and cheap!) and you'll have a great vintage formal vest! Width: 17; length: 21.

*Asking $16, or offer.*

   

*c) White pique bowtie.*

Not adjustable; in good, useable condition. Measures 35 3/4".

*Claimed!
*


*d) Formal suspenders.*

In good, useable condition; adjusters work well, and there's plenty of stretch; not perished at all!

*Asking $14, or offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Kilgour, French, Stanbury Peak Lapel, Double Breasted Suit. Pick stitching! British cloth! OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is an absolutely beautiful suit! From the Savile Row house of Kilgour, French & Stanbury, this utterly British half-canvassed double-breasted suit features peak lapels and side vents, complete with the traditional interior strip of fabric in the lining (as shown in the interior shot) to guard against vent flare. It is fully lined, and also features pick stitching on the lapels and was Made in the USA from cloth woven in the British Isles. The fabric is wonderful--a rich, dark navy with pinstriping--again, wonderfully British! (my pictures don't do this justice at all--but please see the close-up of the cuff for best approximation.) The trousers are pleated, and feature both belt loops and interior buttons for suspenders (braces).

This suit is in absolutely beautiful condition--if the trousers were longer it wouldn't be here!

Asking just *$65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. And lower offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

NB: The colour is shown best in the close-up of the cuff.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 31

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)









​


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO STAPLE SUITS--$30 each! Paul Stuart glen plaid c. 40; Hart Schaffner Marx, c.46, 48. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Two Staple Suits for Sale...*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Paul Stuart Glen Plaid*

A very nice suit that would make a great addition to someone's wardrobe to round out the blues and greys that are already there, this lovely Paul Stuart is cut from a dark olive and black glen plaid cloth with a pale blue striping. It's half-canvassed, half-lined and has a single vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was made in the USA. This suit appears to be a standard two-button, darted, contemporary model which has been oddly miss-pressed to a 2/1; but this should be an easy fix. Given this, however, this suit is only in Very Good condition, and so I'm

asking just* $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER*. And offers are very welcome!

Tagged a 42, but see:

*Measurements:*

Chest; 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+ 3/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.








      
 

*2) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *

This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 22 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include Priority Mail shipping to US, with tracking.. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Alden for BB Tan Tassel Loafer, no box. *7B* $150.


Peal & Co Brown Calf Monk Strap. *7C*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Monk. An elegant shoe. The consensus is that these are made by C&J. * 7D and 7.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


Peal & Co Ivory Buck Wingtips. *8.5D*. $150.


Peal & Co Tan / White Spectators. *8.5D*. $225.


Brooks Brothers Italian Suede and Canvas Tennis Shoes. 8.5D. $175.


Alden for BB Black Calf Full Strap Penny Loafer. 8.5D. $170.


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *8.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Dark Brown Plain Toe Blucher. * 9D*. $175.


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *9D*. $175.


Brooks Brothers Black and White Spectators. A few handling marks on the white buck portion. Made in Portugal. Retail $468. *9.5D* $160.


Alden for BB Tan Calf Full Strap Penny Loafer. * 9.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. *10D* $175


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *10D*. $180.


Peal & Co Lt Tan Wingtips. Small crease and mark on side of one shoe. *10E*. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Black Calf Penny Loafer. Made in USA, by Allen Edmonds I think. 11D. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *12D*. $185.


Peal & Co Brown Monkstrap. The consensus seems to be that these are made by C&J. *12E * $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *12E*. $175.


Peal & Co Blue Nappa Leather Slipper. *13D*. $55.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Occupy PayPal Sale

Pay by any means other than PayPal on below items and receive 10-percent discount right off the top (if we've done business before, I'll ship on your word, otherwise, shipment on receipt of check, money order or someone I know vouching for you). PayPal accepted via personal payment only. I will not accept any PayPal payment sent regular means, regardless of whether you add four percent or 400 percent. Any payment that involves PayPal collecting a percentage will be refunded and, in the event someone else has expressed interest, the item will go to the person who pays via means that does not enrich PayPal. PayPal is heroin. Break the habit, or, at least, don't give money to the dealer.

First up, a gorgeous Eddie Bauer (yes, I know, but hear me out) herringbone Harris Tweed sport coat. I spotted this gem more than a month ago, and waited, waited, waited, like the patient lion stalking the wildebeest, until, finally, half-off day arrived for tan tags and I snapped it up, just for you. First, the bad news: There is a considerable tear/fray, pictured, in the otherwise way-cool flying Canada goose lining. It is near the collar, but, obviously, invisible to the outer world and inconsequential to the wearer unless you are shirtless. The good news: Minimal shoulder padding and sack construction, three-button, but not in a 3/2 roll configuration. I have not seen this three-button sack-but-no-roll construction before, although it makes sense that it would exist. The hook vent indicates this is old, as does the HT tag. Two patch pockets. There is no country-of-origin indicated, but I'm sure Mao was a whipper-snapper when this puppy got sewn. If not for the lining flaw, we would be talking $50. But it can be yours for just $35 CONUS. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 21.5 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.25 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with at least one additional inch possible.












Next, a Harris Tweed sport coat that looks so new I'm stunned that the pockets aren't still basted shut--check out the flawless leather buttons. Two button, darted and fully lined. The weave is a veritable kaleidoscope of colors, with pink, green, tan, brown and ivory evident amid subtle pinstripes--this is HT in top form. In a word, lovely. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 22.5 inches; shoulder width, 19.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. And yours for $35 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in a subtle glen plaid, predominately grey, with blues, rust and black overlaying the light charcoal. The faded label reads 43M with 38 waist, and my measurements confirm that this is true-to-size for a vintage suit such as this. Beautiful condition, no issues--it really is gorgeous, and I am hating life that it doesn't fit me. Trousers are flat front with watch pocket. Measurements are: pit-to-pit, 21.5 inches; shoulder width 18.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.75; sleeve length, 25 inches with another 2 inches possible; trouser waist laid flat, 18.75 inches; inseam, 29 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $50 CONUS.












This one I am loathe to part with, but circumstances demand. A BB Christmas emblematic, all silk. It is 3.5 inches at widest point and 55 inches long. $20 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers non-iron point collar shirt in 17/35. White. Standard issue. SOLD












A Brooks Brothers button-down shirt in pinpoint. 16.5/35. SOLD












This vintage Banana Republic shirt is straight from the 1980s. As new, with no missing buttons or flaws--even the spare buttons and collar stays (!) are intact. Tagged large. Absolutely the real deal, a universe away from current BR offerings. $15 CONUS.












A mint-condition pair of Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage chinos. Immaculate--these are indistinguishable from new. 40/30. Just $18 CONUS.












Finally, in recognition of the splendid Buy-It-For-Life thread, a cutlery set from Gerber, with Snickersnee engraved (look it up). This comes in a wooden, I suspect walnut, presentation case. Not clothing, sure, but in the spirit, I think/hope. Just $50 CONUS.


----------



## JLAnderson

@32 ... A fan of G&S (and "Mikado"), I see! Nothing more trad, music-wise, than that ... At least in England!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Irish Tweed cap by Hanna hats, Sz. M*

This is an absolutely beautiful hat, Made in Ireland by Hanna Hats of Donegal of Irish wool. It's been worn precisely three times--all inside! As such, it's in excellent condition.

Size M; measures c. 22" inside circumference.

Asking just *$28, or offer, CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost. *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING 1952 Shawl Collar Tuxedo made by Lebow Clothes, of Natick, MA for The Larkey Co.*

This is absolutely stunning, and truly representative of a bygone era that was considerably more sartorially aware that the one we live in now. This beautiful tuxedo was completed in Lebow Clothes' workshops in Natick, MA on 26th May, 1952, having been made especially for one Dr. Baker.

Lebow Clothes--which closed in 2009--started in 1928, and was known for its personal touch and high quality clothing. The Larkey Co. was known as a solid, tradly store, whose heyday was in the 1950s, after a successful decision to advertise its formalwear heavily in the December editions on The New Yorker, to secure customers from New York looking for clothing for the holiday season. It was on a par with the other major regional tradly clothiers, many of whom have now gone, such as (just to start the roll-call of the former great names..) Gimbel of New York, Pomeroy's of Harrisburg, Edwards of Syracuse, and Higbee of Cleveland. (And, yes, I do have a Higbee's formal vest available in one of my other threads, for essentially the cost of shipping!  )

This tuxedo jacket exemplifies the exceptional attention to detail and high quality of mid-century tailoring, as well as just how long one's clothes can last if cared for properly..... While this is an original 1950's tuxedo, it could just as easily have been produced by Brooks, O'
Connells, or Press last season, to capitalize on the popularity of _Mad Men_--it's in absolutely excellent condition, and has even been recently and very carefully professionally cleaned.

It is a classic and utterly correct single-button shawl collar ventless tuxedo. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed. I believe that it's cur from midnight blue worsted wool, although there's no fabric content listed--and, yes, midnight blue is completely correct for a tuxedo, appearing black in most lights, and was the preferred correct colour in the mid twentieth century. (I had to check the colour under bright natural sunlight outside!) The lapels are absolutely beautiful, as is the rich lining, and the attention to detail is wonderful; this even has the threading on the underside of the lapel buttonhole to secure the stem of your butonniere.

This really is a spectacular jacket, and would be absolutely perfect for holiday parties paired with tartan trousers.... Of which I just happen to have an unworn pair that's about to be listed (from Halprin), in a size that's likely to fit with this jacket!

Given the beauty, quality, and straightforward rarity of this jacket, it's an absolute steal at just *$65, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a jacket in much worse condition that this from Lebow is listed at over $100 shipped on Etsy! And, besides, how often wil you have the chance to own something like this?  International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33








    

*Showing thread for securing the butonniere on underside of lapel:*


----------



## TweedyDon

*A quick teaser...*

....of just a few of the things to come later today! 

​


----------



## vwguy

Curse you TweedyDon!

Brian


----------



## Ekphrastic

TweedyDon said:


> ....of just a few of the things to come later today!
> 
> ​


Dibs. I don't know on what, but I just had to call it, given Tweedy's track record. I'll let you know once he posts.


----------



## chiamdream

Cleaning out the coat closet - hope these can find a good home. Very willing to make offers on multiple items.

First, a 42L US-made Navy peacoat from Sterlingwear of Boston. I've had this for about six years, so it's just starting to break in. Could use a dry clean and one button's a bit loose, but this'll last forever. $50 shipped.



p2p: 21"
back (BOC): 32.5"
sleeve (from top of shoulder): 26"
shoulders: 17"

Next, a navy made-in-England Gloverall duffle. I think this is a 38 but I couldn't find a size. Very soft and surprisingly warm. Some pilling under the sleeves and around the pockets. Could also use a dry clean. $50 shipped.



p2p: 23"
back: 38"
sleeve: 23.5"
shoulders: 19.5"

And then this Marmot Gore-Tex rain shell, size L - I guess this could be considered neo-trad in the way that polyester fleece jackets are. Really lightly worn, can't see any flaws with this. *SOLD*



p2p: 25"
backl: 28.5"
sleeve: 31.5" (from hood, sleeves are raglan)

I also still have this Press blazer - got a few bites a couple of months ago but it didn't move. Anyone want it for $40?

Shoulders: 18"
Waist: 19"
Length BOC: 30.5" 
Pit to pit: 20"
Sleeve: 26"

. [/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Loving the Hudson Bay blanket. Check your mailbox.


----------



## MKC

*DROP -- Southwick gray flannel pinstripe approx 40L - 42L*

*DROP*. Southwick was bought by Brooks Brothers a few years ago, but for decades preceding the purchase, Southwick made quality trad suits, blazers and sport coats for Brooks Brothers, J. Press and small trad shops across the country.

These two suits are from Southwick's heyday - and are in such good shape it will seem like you bought them new just a year ago. Both are medium gray with silver/white pinstripes. Both are full canvas. Both have the expected trad details: undarted jackets with 3-roll-2 lapels, verrrry natural shoulders and a single vent; and flat front trousers with 2-inch cuffs. Both are Made in USA. Neither suit has a content label, but there's no doubt both are all-wool. The first one is a midweight worsted that could get some summer wear. The second is a midweight flannel; not as beefy as some flannels I have owned, but definitely a flannel.

Neither suit has a tagged size, but they measure as 40L-41L-42L. One other note: Both trousers have slightly more tapered legs than typical Brooks Brothers/J. Press suits. The worsted measures 9 inches across at the cuff, the flannel 8.5 inches.

*Midweight worsted* *CLAIMED -- THANK YOU*

*Flannel *$75 > $80 > $85 CONUS *
Jacket*
22 pit to pit
21 waist
18.5 shoulder
26+2.5 sleeve
31.75 boc
33 toc

*Trousers*
35.5+1.5 waist
30 inseam
42.5 outsean
12.5 rise


----------



## MKC

*DROP -- Ben Silver OCBD 17-34*

*DROP*. New Ben Silver OCBDs are crazy expensive, so here's a chance to try one at _(edit: a sinking)_ Thrift Exchange price. This one is still nice and beefy, though it has shrunk from its tagged 17-35 to 17-34 (I measure it at 34.25). I'm a fan of the Brooks Brothers shade of yellow (credit my alma mater's colors); this Ben Silver is close to BB yellow. Note the small stain below the tuck-in line in the last photo. I never noticed the stain before taking photos, so it may be a new arrival that will come out in the laundry.
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shoes and more below. Regular PP not accepted, regardless if you add money to make up for fees. Personal payment only. Checks and money orders also accepted.

First, a pair of SAS (San Antonio Shoe company) handsewn loafers in 12M. These shoes evidence little wear, with logo and date of 1976 (whether this is date of manufacture I can't say) still clearly visible on heels. Trees not included. $35 CONUS












A pair loafers from Boyd's of St. Louis in 11D. Made in USA. Inner soles say hand lasted with handsewn vamps. Bright inner labels and almost new soles reflect very little use--I would estimate that these shoes have been worn fewer than ten times. One drawback: There are small discolorations, pictured, on the outer portion of each shoe. I am certain that a competent cobbler can make these go away for around ten bucks. $25 CONUS.













Next, a brand-new pair of Florsheims, made in USA, in 11B. No issues. $35 CONUS












An Irish driving style cap, gun check pattern, with ear flaps tagged both 7 3/8 and large. It is true to size. No fabric content listed, but I'm pretty darn sure this is wool. SOLD












LL Bean barn coat in large/tall. Like new. $20 CONUS












Brooks Brothers Country Club cords in GTH kelly green, 33/30. Flat front and thin wale. Like new, and perfect for holiday parties. $20 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

A whole slew of offerings today. Why go out and buy Christmas presents for your loved ones when you can treat yourself to these fine pieces? Don't worry. You've been a good boy this year. Santa knows.

All items in excellent condition w/no flaws except where noted.

You know you have too many clothes when you find a pretty obscure jacket thrifting that you already have. I own this exact same jacket, which I bought from Alan on the exchange about a year or so back...

Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
Tagged 44 R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24 +2

$45 conus




























Brooks Brothers Camel Hair 3/2 Sack
Tagged 40S

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$45 conus



















Lands End Harris Tweed. Made in the USA
2 Button darted
A beautifully rich dark green w/brown

Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25

$38 conus




























Brooks Brothers Tartan Wool Pants
There's a forum member here from the Land of Lincoln who I know would grab these but I fear they aren't his size.
There are a few faint spots on these that, honestly, blend into the pattern making them all but invisible and which I'm pretty sure will disappear with a drycleaning. Because of this, and because someone with guts is going to wear these--and hence deserves a discount--these are being sold at cost--$18 conus.

Whoever buys this must provide a WAYT picture :smile:

35 waist; 31 inseam +3 underneath
Flat front, no cuff



















Polo RL kelly green wide wale cords
Perfect for holiday parties. Wear with a navy blazer or if you're feeling particularly jaunty, a black watch jacket.

Flat front, no cuff
30 waist; 30 inseam

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers Wide Wale khaki cords
I believe these are unworn--still crisp--and of an older vintage

38 waist; 30 inseam +2

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers Hudson khakis
Flat front, no cuff
36 waist; 30 inseam

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Made in England Lambswool Cardigan
A rich, dark royal blue. Front pockets.
Tagged 46

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 30

$26 conus



















LLBean Made in Ireland argyle sweater vest
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 28



















Mercer and Sons microcheck long sleeve bd--blue and green on white
17.5 x 34

$25 conus



















Viyella LS bd. Navy and browns on cream.
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers white ocbd sport shirt
Size S

$20 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That's a hoot--I have that jacket, too! And I AM digging those trousers...

Beautiful camel hair, as well. You realize that you are giving it away?


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL BLACKWATCH Double-breasted, peak lapel jacket!*

Exceptionally rare, perfectly seasonal, and absolutely beautiful, this wonderful half-canvassed double-breasted Blackwatch jacket was tailor-made for a British expatriate serving at the British High Commission in New Delhi for wear during the winter holiday season. Beautifully cut, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a very decent amount of handwork. It's unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features three button cuffs; it retains all of its interior spare buttons. The lapels are absolutely lovely; perfectly proportioned, and neither overly stiff nor "floppy" at the tips. The shoulders are very natural--so don't be fooled by their apparent narrowness! The only possible drawback is that the material is rather stiff; there's no fabric content listed, but it's pretty clearly wool. (And I'd be shocked if the chap who commissioned it would have accepted anything less--and he knew his cloths!) It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition, having been very well cared for.

This jacket is also exceptionally versatile in that it's both formal enough to be used with formal black tie trousers, and yet equally at home with charcoal flannels.

Frankly, I'd keep this if I didn't already have two other Blackwatch jackets--and a shooting jacket in Blackwatch Harris Tweed to come!

So, how much for this wonderful, versatile, rare jacket? Well, things like this are always hard to price.... so I'll use my usual rubric for rare and initially highly expensive items, and decide what I as an impoverished junior academic would jump to pay, and then discount a bit from that, to ensure that whoever gets it will secure an absolute bargain!  So, how about* $65, boxed and shipped in CONUS--OR OFFER?* _*And lower offers are very welcome! *_International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Smaller Harris tweed!*

*Claimed--thank you!*
​


----------



## Taken Aback

TweedyDon said:


> Frankly, I'd keep this if I didn't already have two other Blackwatch jackets--and *a shooting jacket in Blackwatch Harris Tweed to come!*


You need to show that off here.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Tartans are SOLD!!! Somehow I knew, when I came across these, that these would be the first to sell from my listings. Mrs. CMDC thinks every last one of us is insane.


----------



## 32rollandrock

She's right. Just ask my wife.



CMDC said:


> Brooks Tartans are SOLD!!! Somehow I knew, when I came across these, that these would be the first to sell from my listings. Mrs. CMDC thinks every last one of us is insane.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL set of BEN SILVER gold and enamel buttons for MIT!*

These are wonderful, being either gold plate or gold filled. (Since I don't know which, I'm assuming that they're plate, and pricing them accordingly.) The set consists of four smaller cuff buttons and two large front buttons--the classic "Ivy set"! (Two buttons for each cuff, and two for the front--perfect for either a two-button jacket or a 3/2 sack, with the thrifty WASP leaving off the unseen top button--which in any case would be too heavily weighted and would "pull" the curve of the lapel--when adding custom buttons to one's jacket.) These buttons are identified as Ben Silver buttons on the back, and all are in excellent condition.

Single Ben Silver buttons range from* $17 PLUS shipping to $40 PLUS shipping EACH on eBay*.... I'm offering *THIS SET* for *$50 shipped in CONUS*, or offer! And, as always, _*lower offers are very welcome--as are International inquiries*_!

_Wouldn't this make the perfect gift for the MIT student or alumnus in your life?_ 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> She's right. Just ask my wife.


There seems to be an emerging spousal consensus here...! 

PS; Chipp tuxedo and Hanna hat are both claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Trousers!*

I have two beautiful pairs of Ivy/Trad trousers to pass on today--an incredibly RARE pair of UNWORN Halrin wool tartan trousers, ad a lovely pair of Brooks Bros. chocolate cords!

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, as are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Halrin Wool Tartan trousers*

These are beautiful! Halrin is one of the Great Overlooked Ivy Clothiers, which is a great shame, especially as their clothes are (often) absolutely wonderful (they did occasionally flirt with polyester in the 1980s, to compete with Sta-Prest for the UK mod market) , and offer the typical Ivy silhouette. I first encountered Halrin trousers at John Simons in Covent Garden, London in the late 1980s--a beacon of Ivy style among the Casuals, Glam, and neo-Punk! The current store website is here:

https://www.johnsimons.co.uk/

And these trousers are wonderful! Beautifully cut and tailored in the USA (clearly, being Halrin) these are all-wool, and in a wonderful and eminently wearable subtle tartan. They're in excellent, unworn condition, with even the interior lining still being crisply cream.

These are a steal at* just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements*: Waist (laid flat): 19; Inseam 26 3/4 (+3)

  

*2) 36/34 Brooks Brothers chocolate cords.*

I bought these new in 1998, and wore them once, inside. I then... grew, and they didn't fit, so they were stored. I then shrank, but didn't discover them until it was too late... and I had shrunk out of them! I have no intention of expanding again, so they're here.

My pictures really don't do them justice--they're a lovely rich chocolate brown. They are pleated, but also cuffed. They are slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $23, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 36/34, and run true to size. *


----------



## 32rollandrock

*A few more items...*

A made-in-England lambswool v-neck sweater by Lands End. Old LE sweaters from England are, in my biased opinion, luscious; soft and rich in color, and this one is no exception. It is as-new, with zero issues. It is tagged XL 46-48/Tall. Measurements are: pit to pit, 26.5 inches; sleeve length (shoulder seam to cuff) 26.5 inches; length (from collar in back) 29 inches. SOLD












A viyella (lower case) button-down casual shirt in XL by Kinloch Anderson of Scotland, although this shirt was made in Canada. Eighty percent cotton, 20 percent wool makes it both soft and warm. I forgot to take close-ups of the gun-metal grey translucent buttons, but trust me, they are uber cool, and none are missing. Measurements are 27 inches pit-to-pit; sleeve is 37 inches from center of collar to cuff; length is 33.5 inches from bottom of collar in back. Just SOLD












The following shirts are all 18/36, freshly laundered and obviously from the same owner. If you want all three, I'll take $28 CONUS, plus throw in another white Robert Talbott (identical to the other two) that is not offered due to a small stain near the button on one sleeve placket (not a big deal--I wouldn't hesitate to wear it if it fit).

First, a made in USA button down by Gitman Brothers. This is pinpoint and indistinguishable from new. SOLD












I have two of these Robert Talbotts. They are made in Poland. No issues. $10 each.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

"Subtle tartan?"

Who is TD kidding?


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> "Subtle tartan?"
> 
> Who is TD kidding?


You should see my Hunting Macleod Harris tweed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING Blue tweed with windowpane overcheck; side vents, ticket pocket, striking lining, canvassing!*










This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautiful sky blue tweed with a wonderfully complementary cream windowpane overcheck, this strikingly lovely jacket features side vents, a fully functional ticket pocket, and half-canvassing. The lapels also have a lovely roll to them, and both the button stance and the gorge are absolutely spot on. This jacket is also fully lined in a very striking lining, which is repeated inside the flaps of all of the exterior pockets. And to top it off both the hand and the drape of the tweed are wonderful, there's a decent amount of handwork evident, and all of the interior spare buttons are present and intact!

This really is a _wonderful_ jacket!

When I first saw this I assumed that it was English, and tailor made Off-Row, since its cut and quality all pointed this way. But I was mistaken... this was actually Made in Poland, of all places! But, this just raises Polish tailoring considerably in my estimation, rather than diminishing this jacket, which really needs to be seen in person to be fully appreciated.

It's hard to price something like this... especially in this hard to find and desirable size, for the tall, slim chaps out there! So, how about *$70, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation, with LOWER OFFERS VERY WELCOME*? International inquiries are also very welcome, too, with shipping at cost.

*You know you want this!* 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming tomorrow*: Filson Mackinaw wool vest in size 40, NWOT Filson buffalo plaid shirt (size L), and simply _masses_ of tweed, from *32rollandrock*! Then, later this week, masses more tweed from myself-including some rare and vibrant Harris in plaids and tartans!--and lots of lovely sweaters! And a pair of Canadian Sorels. And, as always, offers on everything very welcome!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Forgive me for asking, but do academics get time off around Thanksgiving?



TweedyDon said:


> *Coming tomorrow*: Filson Mackinaw wool vest in size 40, NWOT Filson buffalo plaid shirt (size L), and simply _masses_ of tweed, from *32rollandrock*! Then, later this week, masses more tweed from myself-including some rare and vibrant Harris in plaids and tartans!--and lots of lovely sweaters! And a pair of Canadian Sorels. And, as always, offers on everything very welcome!


----------



## jkiley

Shirts 5, 7, 8, and 9 are claimed on my post a couple pages back. The other shirts and the pants are still available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still remaining! Price drops!*

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) Stanley Blacker, three patch-and-bellows pockets*

A classic two-button darted navy blazer cut from lovely flannel or doeskin, this adds a twist by having center vented patch pockets that can expand as bellows pockets! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










     

*2) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

 Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4










    

*3) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $14, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*
4) Utterly 1960s "Man Men" velvet sack blazer--perfect for cool holiday parties! *

This is an utterly 1960s jacket! Half-canvassed and cut from midnight blue velvet, this is a traditional sack cut, with narrow 1960s lapels and a three button front and two button cuffs. It is fully lined with a wonderful 1960s geometric lining, and features slightly slanted hacking pockets. It has a single vent, and very natural shoulders. It was Made in the USA by Cliftex Clothes--and so was likely cut and sewn in their former New Bedford, MA factory, which (as of May 2011) is now slated to be converted into luxury condos. And it was made for Yard's of Trenton--one of the cooler men's clothiers, now long closed, which dated from the time when Trenton readily eclipsed Princeton as the epicenter of taste and wealth.... yes, this is clearly a _1960s_ jacket!

This jacket could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it's in Very Good condition.

This is a very cool jacket, bridging the gap between '60's cool and Ivy tradition!

Asking a ridiculously cheap *$25, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. An absolute steal, considering how much these jackets can fetch from hipsters on Etsy! 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeves: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*5) Cord jacket with wood buttons and leather trim! Made in Spain.*

This is a very sturdy cord jacket! Made in Spain, this features wooden buttons at the front and the cuffs and leather trim on the front pockets. It's fully lined, and has a single vent. Packed with quirky charm, this jacket is perfect for the crisp weekends of Fall, Winter, and Spring. It does have a small "rub" mark under the pocket on the right hand side, and could use a press, so is in Very Good condition, hence...

...asking just *$18 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

(Tagged a 44L, but this is clearly off.)

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## MicTester

CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Hudson khakis
> Flat front, no cuff
> 36 inseam; 30 waist
> 
> $22 conus


I presume 32's new non-trad avatar must be distracting everyone


----------



## TweedyDon

*FILSON!*

I have two beautiful Filson items to pass on today. Both are in absolutely excellent, unworn condition; the Alaskan Guide Shirt is NWOT.
*Offers welcome!**

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWOT Alaskan Guide Shirt
*
*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a Filson classic, and so it's unfortunate to see it listed in their current catalogue as now being "Imported". This shirt, then, is the last of an era, being Made in the USA. I bought this for myself some time ago, and stored it carefully while I proceeded to shrink out of it; it's genuinely NWOT, although it does have the original inspector's stickers attached!  It's a really beautiful shirt, and wouldn't be here if it fit me. Tagged a size L, this measures 24" across the chest and has a 25 1/2 sleeve.

A NWOT Made in the USA Alaskan Guide shirt? There really can't be many of these left, so grab this while you can!

     

*2) Filson Mackinaw Vest, Sz. 40*

*Claimed--thank you!*

Another item I purchase for myself, and never wore.... and I already have one of these, and it simply refuses to wear out! I did wear this a couple of times inside, so it's now NWOT, but it's pretty darn close. Naturally, it's in superb condition. Made in the USA.


----------



## CMDC

In addition to the Brooks tartan pants, the Brooks cardigan, Brooks wide wale cords, and Viyella shirt are sold. Thanks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New items 11/27*

Santa Claus playing lacrosse emblematic tie -Made by Rivetz of Boston for Pogue's. Poly, 3 1/8" by 53". No evident flaws. 
$15







 

Robert Talbot for Peabody's - words can not describe this tie. No evident flaws.







  
$15

Lands End Argyle Cardigan Sweater Vest - Made in Ireland from 100% lambswool. Marked size medium 38-40. 
Measures 23" pit to pit and 27" total length top to bottom.







  
Asking $20

Harris Tweed sportcoat ~42
Classic brown herringbone pattern. Two-button darted front. Single rear vent.








 

Asking $30


----------



## 32rollandrock

I am now, at least on paper, $400 ahead, given that PP has made, as they say, a bank error in my favor when _finally_ sending me money. We'll see how long that lasts and whether the money makes its way to my bank account so I can actually use it for something other than buying clothes. In the meantime, I would like everyone to meet Peanut. Well, it isn't actually my dog, but looks the same. A stunt pug, if you will.



MicTester said:


> I presume 32's new non-trad avatar must be distracting everyone


----------



## 32rollandrock

These 9M shoes have been languishing, with nibbles from as far away as Indonesia ("Can you send them shipped for $30?") but no one has pulled the trigger. I referred to them as Ivy League Pimp when they were first offered, and I stand by that description. These are NOT your typical Johnston and Murphy dress shoes. Made in Italy, they evidence very little wear. The lighter leather on the caps and around the foot opening and down the back seam is calf, the darker shade presents as deerskin, very soft and textured, although I have no way of confirming whether Bambi actually contributed. Sellers, including myself, often say they'd keep them if they fit, and in this case, it is very true--I'm hating life that they are a smidge large on me. But they can be yours for just $30 CONUS, trees not included.


----------



## AMProfessor

*Bobby Jones/Hickey Freeman Dark Green Cashmere Jacket Tagged 40R*

Hello all:

Offered here is a jacket acquired through an ebay purchase. Although I think it is a fine looking jacket, it is just a bit too large for me, so at the suggestion of a member here I'm going to offer it up on the exchange rather than let it retire in my closet.

This is a Bobby Jones jacket, made by Hickey Freeman. It is a deep dark green with a lot of blue in it; in dim light it appears blue but outside in the sunshine it is clearly a dark green. Tag indicates it was made in 1993. Great condition, doesn't look like it got much wear. Front pocket still basted shut. Measurements are as follows.

Chest: 21.75 inches
Waist at second button: 20.25
Shoulder: 18.75
Length from bottom of collar: 29.75
Sleeve: 25


























$40, plus $10 shipping priority mail.

Also open to trades. Looking for interesting jackets (not necessarily trad) in the 38R to 40S range. Send me a message if you're interested in purchase or trade.


----------



## Patrick06790

I have a pair of truly vintage AE Macneils in pebble grain size 9D. They're "nailless"!

Heels of Death, a few nicks here and there, and irritating magic marker on the soles. But in reality, a very handsome vintage gunboat.

I bought them on eBay thinking I'd have them resoled with a new heel. Never got around to it, and in the meantime picked up another pair with a rubber heel that I use regularly.

So they sat, not gathering dust because I had them in bags and trees. I'll throw in the former but not the latter.

$75 shipped CONUS. These are the real deal.

















https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0041.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0040.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0039.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0038.jpg


----------



## vwguy

32rollandrock said:


> These 9M shoes have been languishing, with nibbles from as far away as Indonesia ("Can you send them shipped for $30?") but no one has pulled the trigger. I referred to them as Ivy League Pimp when they were first offered, and I stand by that description. These are NOT your typical Johnston and Murphy dress shoes. Made in Italy, they evidence very little wear. The lighter leather on the caps and around the foot opening and down the back seam is calf, the darker shade presents as deerskin, very soft and textured, although I have no way of confirming whether Bambi actually contributed. Sellers, including myself, often say they'd keep them if they fit, and in this case, it is very true--I'm hating life that they are a smidge large on me. But they can be yours for just $30 CONUS, trees not included.


Pimpin' ain't easy! If they were bigger, they'd be mine.

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful tweeds (and a Brooks camelhair!) from 32rollandrock! Donegal Harris, 3/2 sacks, and more!*

These arrived on my doorstep late last week in a box the size of a small Manhattan apartment.

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, and all prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*

A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm

asking just *$30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










   

*2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*

I've been looking for precisely this tweed for years now, and so I was extremely disappointed when I realized that no amount of tailoring would make this fit...

This is a beautiful jacket, made for Kevin & Howlin, the premier retailers of Donegal tweeds in Dublin. And this is an absolutely classic Donegal tweed--bursting with rough hewn nubby texture in a beautiful black pepper and dark cream Donegal weave. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, features slanted hacking pockets and twin vents, and was, of course, clearly Made in Ireland. It also features complementary coloured elbow patches! This isn't the sort of tweed that comes up everyday, so if this is your size grab it and make me very, very jealous....

It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--but you'd do this anyway on receipt, right? Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$60, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










  

*3) Nottingham Fabrics Donegal-esque tweed; three patch pockets!*

This is a very nice vintage tweed! Cut from Donegal-esque nubby tweed in earth tones, this is flecked throughout with spots of gorse yellow, cream, berry red, forest green, and dark evening blue. It features the always-desirable three patch pockets--the top one of which is nicely slanted--a very nice lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It's also single vented and quarter-lined and Made in the USA--and features a functional throat latch! It was made for Dunhill's of Huntington, W. Va... who are either THE Dunhill's, or else engaged in something suspiciously close to trademark infringement, given how their name is fonted!

This jacket needs a dry-clean just to freshen it up, and so is conservatively in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, I'm

asking just *$32, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4










    

*4) United Kingdom Tweed Coat*

Thick, heavy, warm, and utterly classic, this is another item that I tried on several times hoping that one time I tried it it would actually fit! But, no luck, so it's here...

Cut from a beautiful wide herringbone in traditional brown and cream, this wonderful coat is half-lined and half-canvassed. It features a centre vent, as well as lapped seams down the center back and the sleeves. It's a classic raglan cut--hence the absence of a shoulder measurement, below--and was cut from tweed woven in the United Kingdom. It has two front pockets and one interior slash pocket. It was Made in the USA. As is usual, this coat has cuff turn-ups on the sleeves,and hence lacks sleeve buttons. This is in excellent condition, although it could use a dry-clean just to freshen it up, and is an absolute steal at

*just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve (measured on seam from armpit to cuff): 17 3/4
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41 (+ 2 3/4)










    

*5) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 herringbone sack!*

This is a wonderful tweed--but then, it's cut from one of my favourite types of cloth; herringbone in beautiful moss green and chestnut back, with the colours suffused rather than sharply defined. My pictures really do not do the beauty of this cloth justice!

The jacket is also a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-lined and fully canvassed, and has a single vent. It also features the classic two button cuffs. This was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed is flecked slate blue*

This is an absolutely wonderful Harris Tweed--a beautiful and complex tweed with a lovely slate blue base, flecked through with occasional spots of forest green, dark blue, and gorse yellow. My pictures really don't do this justice at all--a real pity, as this is a wonderful and very rare Harris!

The jacket itself was Made in the USA. It's half-lined and has a single vent. A couple of the complementary dark blue football buttons on one sleeve do have some patina, being rather rubbed at the sides, but otheriwse this jacket is in excellent condition. Grab it if it's your size--especially as I'm

asking just *$40, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*7) 36S Brooks Brothers camelhair*

This is a lovely jacket! It's also possibly unworn--or worn very, very sparingly--as the two front pockets are still basted shut. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in the USA. It's also in excellent condition, with one tiny flaw--a very, very small moth nibble on one sleeve, as shown.

Asking just *$40, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 5/8
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28 5/8










    

*8) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*

Cut from a lovely bark brown tickweave-style tweed, this jacket is fully lined. It also features three patch pockets! It's unvented in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor flaws: there is some loose stitching in the lining at the hem, the back seam appears to "gape" slightly, as shown (although this might have been a feature of it when it was new, also--it's hard to tell if this is a development, a result of alteration, or something that it started with), and a small hole by the hem near the rear of the front, as shown. Despite these flaws, this jacket presents cosmetically as being in excellent condition, since they can't really be noticed and are, anyway, fairly easy fixes, but I would rate it overall as being in Very Good condition, but I'm still

asking just *$20, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










     

*9) Harris Tweed in basketweave*

A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$40, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> The festive season is almost upon us, so it's time to refresh one's formal wardrobe! And if your tastes incline more to tartan for black tie events.... Why, I'll be posted some wonderful tartan pieces soon, too! *
> 
> NB: PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL OF THE TUXEDOS ARE TRADITIONALLY COLOURED; COLOURS ARE SHOWN BEST IN THE CLOSE-UPS OF THE CUFFS!
> 
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation.*
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) "The Property of a Nobleman": BEAUTIFUL Canvassed Chipp Double-breasted Tuxedo (jacket, trousers) with STUNNING lining! c. 40R. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart by Southwick Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Tuxedo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautifully cut, this wonderful half-canvassed peak-lapeled double-breasted tuxedo by Southwick for Paul Stuart is fully lined and features a single vent and a single button front closure. It has three button cuffs, and drapes beautifully. The trousers are flat-front, uncuffed, and feature interior buttons for braces/suspenders. It was, of course, being a Southwick, Union-made in the USA. This gorgeous tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a slight and almost unnoticeable shine to the left lapel; I was only able to capture this using flash, and it really is hard to see except in natural sunlight. I'm not even sure if this is a flaw, since it appears to be part of the facing of the lapel, but it is there, and so needs to be noted! It also has some loose stitching in the lining by the vent, but that's a very easy fix.
> 
> Because of these minor issues, though, this tuxedo is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is *just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. *And lower offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> Waist: 19 1/4
> Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION! *
> 
> *Still available!
> *
> *From the closets of 32rollandrock...*
> 
> This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Tagged a 43R, but please see:
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Utterly 1960s "Man Men" velvet sack blazer--perfect for cool holiday parties!*
> 
> This is an utterly 1960s jacket! Half-canvassed and cut from midnight blue velvet, this is a traditional sack cut, with narrow 1960s lapels and a three button front and two button cuffs. It is fully lined with a wonderful 1960s geometric lining, and features slightly slanted hacking pockets. It has a single vent, and very natural shoulders. It was Made in the USA by Cliftex Clothes--and so was likely cut and sewn in their former New Bedford, MA factory, which (as of May 2011) is now slated to be converted into luxury condos. And it was made for Yard's of Trenton--one of the cooler men's clothiers, now long closed, which dated from the time when Trenton readily eclipsed Princeton as the epicenter of taste and wealth.... yes, this is clearly a _1960s_ jacket, as Trenton is now well, not like that at all....
> 
> This jacket could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it's in Very Good condition.
> 
> This is a very cool jacket, bridging the gap between '60's cool and Ivy tradition!
> 
> Asking a ridiculously cheap *$26, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. An absolute steal, considering how much these jackets can fetch from hipsters on Etsy!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeves: 25 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) ESSENTIALLY FREE VINTAGE FORMALWEAR! Vests--both black and white tie--pique tie, and suspenders.
> 
> *I have several items of vintage formalwear to pass along! All are in acceptable, useable condition only--hence the very low prices! Essentially, these are all free, since prices include shipping in CONUS.
> 
> *a) White formal backless vest.*
> 
> In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.
> 
> *Asking $14, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *b) Black formal backless vest. *
> 
> In very good, useable condition, except for the fact that it's missing a button. Replace these (which will be easy and cheap!) and you'll have a great vintage formal vest! Width: 17; length: 21.
> 
> *Asking $14, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *c) White pique bowtie.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *d) Formal suspenders.*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press 3/2 sack tweed--just 439, or offer, CONUS!*

*While I'm listing tweeds... this is still available, now with a price drop! *

A lovely example of the iconic 3/2 sack from J. Press, this hand-tailored jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. Cut as a 3/2 sack, it features the classic two-button cuff and a hook vent. And it is cut from an absolutely wonderful tweed--a versatile light-brown herringbone vertically striped with dark tan, and set off beautifully with a cornflower-blue overcheck.

This jacket is slightly rumpled from storage, and could use a Press (oh, that was so witty!) For this reason--and this reason only--it's in Very Good/ Excellent condition.

Asking just CLAIMED*--and offers are very welcome! *International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 7/8
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## 32rollandrock

Item withdrawn.


----------



## CMDC

New with Tags Brooks Brothers Clark Wide Wale Khaki Corduroys

35 x 30

Flat front, no cuff

$38 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers Pink must iron ocbd, made in USA

15.5 x 34

$22 conus



















JPress Tweed Walking Hat. Made in Ireland

6 7/8

$22 conus


----------



## dorji

Some good gets here. Perfect shirts...
3 Brooks Brothers slim fit must iron oxford cloth shirts, 16/35. $ 50 shipped. 
Blue, white, blue stripe:

Same thing, with a pink in the mix. $50 shipped.

Beautiful Harris Tweed, marked 40L bit slightly bigger...
P2P 22"
Shoulder 19.5"
BOC 32"-32.25"
Sleeve 24.5"

Twin vent, 2 button, slant pockets, very nice brown/olive herringbone with light and dark orange overcheck + blue and light blue overcheck. Lots of good Harris TWeed color without being noisy. Yellow lining with blue stitches, leather buttons. Less than a year wear on this one! $80 shipped, offers welcome!

:icon_smile:


----------



## Hardiw1

Looking for some wool flannels around 33/30 in olive. Please let me know if you come across anything close, thanks.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hi guys! Looking for some clothes to use this coming debate season. I've been looking a lot as to how "high class" professionals dress on TV, and found that a non button down spread collar is common for executive attire. I unfortunately, can not find any of that in JCPenny or Macy's and anything I find online is far out of a 16 year old's price range. 
If you guys run across any 15.5 or 16/32-33 *SPREAD *Collar shirts, in neutral colors (White, Blue, Grey), please do send me a PM! I got a deep navy pinstripe suit from my Uncle and wanted some nice shirts to pair with it.

Something like this: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v409/xshellofamanx/AffordableBond/Picture1-101.png I know, I will never be a Bond, but maybe the shirt will help!

Hopefully something you could part with for* under $30*, I may be able to fetch more with some more raking but it seems that the business line is out until the snow falls come.

Quick Update: Realized I need a pair of *Black and Brown Wingtips*. Preferably Leather soled. Something that catches the eye with a pattern but not over the top. Any shade of brown. Size 9.5 (or a smaller 10?). Thanks! PM with anything you got. Sub $30 on each please.


----------



## Patrick06790

^For a few more bucks you could get a new one and not have to fiddle around. Lands End runs a lot of sales — 30 percent plus free shipping at the moment. That should be in the ballpark.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Or, you could wait until the day after Christmas and order one or two up for a fraction of the cost. And if you're going to buy just one, get it from Brooks Brothers for a few bucks more. You won't regret it.



Patrick06790 said:


> ^For a few more bucks you could get a new one and not have to fiddle around. Lands End runs a lot of sales - 30 percent plus free shipping at the moment. That should be in the ballpark.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC IVY SUIT! 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*

*Still available--now with a price drop!*

A trad classic! Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific 3/2 sack suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## HalfLegend

Patrick06790 said:


> ^For a few more bucks you could get a new one and not have to fiddle around. Lands End runs a lot of sales - 30 percent plus free shipping at the moment. That should be in the ballpark.


Oh its Non-Iron, are LE non irons good? I've heard bad things about the non-irons at BB.



32rollandrock said:


> Or, you could wait until the day after Christmas and order one or two up for a fraction of the cost. And if you're going to buy just one, get it from Brooks Brothers for a few bucks more. You won't regret it.


Hm, that's a possibility too, any good ones for BB? What should I look for, I dont have much to spend and I won't be wearing this shirt more than 2 times a month for about 12 hours at each time.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Hello Gentlemen, 

I am back after an extended absence. I was in the middle of a transaction when we had a freak early snowstorm and lost power for nearly two weeks. Also have had to deal with some personal and work-related issues and did not want my lack of response on an item to sully any future dealings. Carry on.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

HalfLegend said:


> Oh its Non-Iron, are LE non irons good? I've heard bad things about the non-irons at BB.


I might take Patrick's suggestion if you are going to wear it so infrequently. The few recent LE no-irons I have owned were tolerable. Charles Tyrwhitt is another option.


----------



## AndroFan

Clothes are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers*, so please make them.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular jacket, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a9/a9045dc9_100_2901.jpeg



https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c9/c9cc43f0_100_2795.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/3f/3f9bd4c4_100_2800.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/83/831c0250_100_2905.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/29/295a47c5_100_2801.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/24/24f5b0ee_100_2907.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4d/4d2244d3_100_2911.jpeg




6-button Double Breasted Polo Ralph Lauren suit. Navy with pinstripes. Double vented, peak lapels, single pleated pants.
Asking *$70*
Made in the USA of imported fabric. Doesn't seem old based on the union tag. Freshly dry cleaned and seems well maintained.
Actual measurements: Jacket - pit to pit: 21", waist: 19", sleeves: 23", shoulders: 19", length: 28.5". Pants - waist: 16.5" (33"), inseam: 29.5" (measured to bottom of cuff), outseam: 38" (bottom of waistband to bottom of cuff). 1.5" on each side to let out in the waist (so, 2.5" total). See pics above for cuff let out amount.




More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FO9lB


Southwick grey with light pinstripes, 3 piece, 2 button "2 roll 1.5", single vented.
Asking *$65-->$60*
Measurements are Jacket: 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.75" sleeves, 18.25" shoulders, 31" length. Pants (please see pictures): waist -17.25" (measured the front, laying flat, so 35"), length - 29 or 40 (I have no idea how to correctly measure pant length, so please see the pictures and let me know what I did wrong...ha)
 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b8/b895c4e6_100_2912.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/03/0304155a_100_2921.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/69/69d3fb1d_100_2925.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dced7cb5_100_2927.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f2/f2b28926_100_2918.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2bf94959_100_2932.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8d/8d21ef71_100_2933.jpeg




Hart Schaffner & Marx Gold Trumpeter, for Hechts, 2-button Navy Blue Suit with Pinstripes. Single vented, notch lapel, double pleated pants.
Asking *$45*
Doesn't seem old based on the union tag, well maintained, freshly dry cleaned.
Tagged as 42XL. Actual measurements: Jacket - pit to pit: 23", waist: 22", sleeves: 28", shoulders: 19.5", length: 33.25". Pants - waist: 18" (36"), inseam: 32" (measured to bottom of cuff), outseam: 43.5" (bottom of waistband to bottom of cuff). 1.25" on each side to let out in the waist (so, 2" total). No additional material at cuffs to let out.
 

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f63bfb8c_100_2938.jpeg

 https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/07/0759da0b_100_2940.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2e/2ed38fc6_100_2941.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/7b/7b869e1b_100_2951.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48a25d1a_100_2953.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d7/d78c26e1_100_2954.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8f/8fa6ce34_100_2944.jpeg



Hart Schaffner & Marx, for Hechts, Navy Blue 2-button Suit with light red large checks. Single vented, notch lapel, double pleated pants.
Asking *$36*
Doesn't seem old based on the union tag, well maintained, freshly dry cleaned.
Tagged as 42XL. Actual measurements: Jacket - pit to pit: 23", waist: 21.5", sleeves: 28", shoulders: 19", length: 34". Pants - waist: 18" (36"), inseam: 33" (measured to bottom of cuff), outseam: 43.5" (bottom of waistband to bottom of cuff). 1.25" on each side to let out in the waist (so, 2" total). No additional material at cuffs to let out.


​https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dccd6032_OxxfordStriped1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/CAaF0


Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking *$50-->$45*
*S*ize marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Pretty recent (tagged 2003) Tom James "Filo A' mano" sportcoat, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 24.5, Waist: 24, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 19.5, Length: 31.75


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Recent (tagged 2005) Tom James "Filo A' Mano" SC, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50*
Pit to pit: 25.5, Waist: 24.5, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 20.5, Length: 31.75



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/TY17R


Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking *$50*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button was replaced with a near-perfect match. Pics above. 



https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/71/71754a6f_100_2804.jpeg


More pictures:


http://imgur.com/OozWu



Canali Navy Blue Blazer 100% Virgin Wool *Loro Piana *fabric.
Asking *$65*
Unvented, 2 buttons, feels like full canvas to me, but *don't quote me on this*...I used the "pinch test", and I'm very new to this canvassing determination stuff.
Easily the softest wool jacket I've felt. I thought it was cashmere like the other Canali LP sportcoat I have. I'd be keeping it myself but the sleeves are too short on me.
Tagged size 52 (European), actual measurements are 22" pit to pit, 20.5" waist, 22.5" sleeves, 20.5" shoulders, 29.5" height.



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/EpXlH


Brooks Brothers windowpane tweed blazer
Asking *$35*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 21, Waist: 20, Sleeves: 24, Shoulders: 18, Length: 30.5

​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c42611b_Burberry1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/FWwbo

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/00/0009c447_Burberry2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2baa0d94_Burberry3.jpeg

Burberry, 2 button charcol with light pinstripes, double vented.
Asking *$40-->$35.*
Size listed as 42S. Actual measurements 22.75" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 30.25" length.



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/1hcSB

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/636f62fc_Sterling3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fafc46c_Sterling4.jpeg

Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking* $30*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/dCjY1


Brooks brothers "346 stretch", charcoal color, 2 button, single vented. Pristine condition, possibly NWOT (back vent fabric still sewn shut - see pic)
Asking *$35-->$32.*
Size listed at 48L. Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 24" waist, 26.25" sleeves, 21.5" shoulders, 33.5" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/IkORS


Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking *$30-->$27*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length

 

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b8/b8731747_ZegnaSweater2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a1/a1834ffb_ZegnaSweater1.jpeg

§ Zegna v-neck sweater, yellow with green and brown textured pattern. 70% cotton blend. Listed size Large/52.
§ Asking $35*-->$32.

* 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2c/2c0aea29_100_2818.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/57/57f8f2d7_100_2816.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/26/26a9a850_100_2815.jpeg


Hickey Freeman blue textured button up.
Asking *$20*
Size marked as 16.5/32.
Freshly dry cleaned
 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/70/706e7b4d_100_2725.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/51/515a592c_100_2722.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d5/d5194ea4_100_2727.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/74/7445024b_100_2722.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/05/05c80fe8_100_2727.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "All Supima" OCBD
Asking *$17*
Tagged size 15.5/33
Excellent condition, freshly dry cleaned.




https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/68/687eb89d_100_2520.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f65c5c8d_100_2521.jpeg​
Polo Ralph Lauren 100% linen purple striped shirt
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Large
Freshly dry cleaned


https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a3/a3ddc0c6_100_2618.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6a/6a938ce6_100_2620.jpeg


Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 (original stays replaced)
$18-->*$15*
Freshly dry cleaned.







Brooks Brothers Sport shirt with Golden Fleece logo.
Asking *$15*
Very thick and heavy, mint condition (my guess is NWOT/worn & dry cleaned once)
Tagged size Large


https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8e/8ea46a5b_100_2603.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0d/0da88d38_100_2604.jpeg

Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/bea5d088_100_2642.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c2/c23a4138_100_2648.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 -
$16-->*$15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a6/a6ebe02a_100_2650.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0a/0a236827_100_2641.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd83c244_100_2636.jpeg

Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 -
$15-->*$14*



https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d34b9e3_BlackBrooks2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/5a/5ac294e3_BlackBrooks1.jpeg


§ Brooks brothers, black with red and yellow stripes. Listed size large.
§ Asking *$15*



https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/56/56ec97db_100_1968.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9d/9d9af6fa_100_1971.jpeg

Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
​
https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/856849




Brooks Brothers - *$15-->$14*
Salvatore Ferragamo (seriously looks/feels NWOT) - $17-->*$15*


https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/881840https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/881842

Faconnable (might be NWOT, but unsure so won't call it so; plastic tag holder is still attached to the tag though) - $16-->*$14*
Robert Talbot "Best of Class" - *$12*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48dbaa73_100_1700.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/4/42/42ca16af_100_1705.jpeg

Ermengildo Zegna - $17*--*>$15-->*$14*
Ermengildo Zegna - $14*-->$12* (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20*-->$17*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate - *$14* (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/90/9019ae7e_100_1843.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/20f0c6d1_100_1849.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$SOLD*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c774dd2_100_1856.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/52/5261cbde_100_1863.jpeg

Brooks Basics - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Basics - $*SOLD*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Hugo Boss Black Label - $14*-->$12*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/20/204f240c_100_1684.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c6/c643102f_100_1689.jpeg

Ike Behar - $14*-->$12*
Ike Behar - $12 (lining slightly twisted but still ties fine)
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - *$12*
Christian Dior Monsieur - *$12*
*https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ab/ab06c695_100_1677.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/3/33/337aefe6_100_1680.jpeg*

Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Robert Talbott Studio - *$11-->$9* (small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio - *$12-->$10*
Robert Talbott...very vintage - $11-->*$9 *(slight bottom edge wear)
​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b1/b1b4830b_100_2527.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/14/14f56854_100_2530.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/94fbb885_100_2535.jpeg

Polo Ralph Lauren khaki chinos
Asking *$22*
Tagged size 40 x 36, pleated
Incredibly soft 100% cotton, in fantastic condition with no stains, fading, or discoloration.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2d/2d2c66fb_100_2552.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/97/97e9e260_100_2546.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e1/e112f4ef_100_2553.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e3/e370d34e_100_2560.jpeg



Allen Edmonds "Hampstead", weave pattern bluchers/derbys.
Size 13EEE
Tiny left toe surface scuff (can be remedied with waxing), otherwise uppers are in great condition.
Asking $75-->*$70*
 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/54/54e36309_100_2959.jpeg

 https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c0/c0d9678c_100_2957.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bc/bc238b9f_100_2961.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/11/11454f8f_100_2963.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/73817644_100_2964.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/342a82df_100_2966.jpeg



Brooks Brothers Burgundy-colored calfskin loafers.
Asking *$50*
Size 11.5C
Leather needs a good cleaning and waxing, but they are in good condition with minimal toe creasing.
 




https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/cd/cd74832b_100_2972.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6a/6a18f864_100_2976.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/55/5550fada_100_2979.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4f0dddd0_100_2982.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e6/e6f20fcd_100_2981.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6f/6fdd674d_100_2986.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/09/0916ebc1_100_2989.jpeg


Allen Edmonds "Arlington" Merlot-colored tassel loafers
Asking *$35*
Size 10C
Leather is overall in good condition, but there is a small tear on the left toe...see pic above.

*https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4f4570b9_100_1613.jpeg


More pictures:




http://imgur.com/FHAvK


​*

Allen Edmonds "Monterey" buckle loafers.
Size 10.5C
Metal buckle slight discoloration from aging
Uppers are in great shape
Asking *$30*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0b/0b4da780_100_2362.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14108db_100_2364.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/18/18d219e5_100_2371.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/34667e71_100_2392.jpeg



Florsheim Wingtip Brogues
Asking *$35*
Size 9D

https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/38/38522513_100_2374.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a5/a5403394_100_2382.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d8/d8933beb_100_2384.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/86/867a85ff_100_2389.jpeg



Vintage Hannover wingtip brogues
Asking $39-->*$35*
Size 9C
​


----------



## 32rollandrock

You would do well to PM Androfan and snap up the BB in 16/32 that he has just listed. Not sure if it's a spread collar, but it will look a darn sight better than any LE--and will last much longer. You should also consider buying the pink BB OCBD he has in the same listing (and inquire as to whether he'll knock a dollar or two off if you buy two, considering savings on shipping). If it's your size, it's a bargain, and BB makes a mean button-down, especially in pink. Use the money you save to buy better shoes.

You will ALWAYS be better off buying quality. Trust me.



HalfLegend said:


> Hi guys! Looking for some clothes to use this coming debate season. I've been looking a lot as to how "high class" professionals dress on TV, and found that a non button down spread collar is common for executive attire. I unfortunately, can not find any of that in JCPenny or Macy's and anything I find online is far out of a 16 year old's price range.
> If you guys run across any 15.5 or 16/32-33 *SPREAD *Collar shirts, in neutral colors (White, Blue, Grey), please do send me a PM! I got a deep navy pinstripe suit from my Uncle and wanted some nice shirts to pair with it.
> 
> Something like this: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v409/xshellofamanx/AffordableBond/Picture1-101.png I know, I will never be a Bond, but maybe the shirt will help!
> 
> Hopefully something you could part with for* under $30*, I may be able to fetch more with some more raking but it seems that the business line is out until the snow falls come.
> 
> Quick Update: Realized I need a pair of *Black and Brown Wingtips*. Preferably Leather soled. Something that catches the eye with a pattern but not over the top. Any shade of brown. Size 9.5 (or a smaller 10?). Thanks! PM with anything you got. Sub $30 on each please.


----------



## efdll

HalfLegend said:


> Hi guys! Looking for some clothes to use this coming debate season. I've been looking a lot as to how "high class" professionals dress on TV, and found that a non button down spread collar is common for executive attire. I unfortunately, can not find any of that in JCPenny or Macy's and anything I find online is far out of a 16 year old's price range.
> If you guys run across any 15.5 or 16/32-33 *SPREAD *Collar shirts, in neutral colors (White, Blue, Grey), please do send me a PM! I got a deep navy pinstripe suit from my Uncle and wanted some nice shirts to pair with it.
> 
> Something like this: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v409/xshellofamanx/AffordableBond/Picture1-101.png I know, I will never be a Bond, but maybe the shirt will help!
> 
> Hopefully something you could part with for* under $30*, I may be able to fetch more with some more raking but it seems that the business line is out until the snow falls come.
> 
> Quick Update: Realized I need a pair of *Black and Brown Wingtips*. Preferably Leather soled. Something that catches the eye with a pattern but not over the top. Any shade of brown. Size 9.5 (or a smaller 10?). Thanks! PM with anything you got. Sub $30 on each please.


You and others may disagree and you may not want to take an old man's word, but you are in danger of overdressing, or, worse, looking like you are in costume. What you propose to wear, particularly the wide-spread collar, will appear an affectation. Now, that very well may be your purpose, in which case, affect on. You will certainly stand out. But do so at your own peril. Age-appropriate elegance would be the OCBD, even penny loafers. You mention what "professionals" wear. 16-year old professionals? Your call.


----------



## ballmouse

A pair of NWT Bills Khakis M2 W32 in black. *$45 + free shipping in the continental US*

Waist: 16"
Rise: 11"
Inseam: 39" unhemmed
Thigh (at the end of the crotch): 12"
Opening: 9"


----------



## nerdykarim

efdll said:


> You and others may disagree and you may not want to take an old man's word, but you are in danger of overdressing, or, worse, looking like you are in costume. What you propose to wear, particularly the wide-spread collar, will appear an affectation. Now, that very well may be your purpose, in which case, affect on. You will certainly stand out. But do so at your own peril. Age-appropriate elegance would be the OCBD, even penny loafers. You mention what "professionals" wear. 16-year old professionals? Your call.


 At high school debate tournaments, and especially in some of the more conservative divisions (Public Forum and Lincoln-Douglas primarily), suits are pretty much standard practice.

I would probably grab a LE non-iron shirt at $37 shipped or whatever the price is at this weekend. The cheapest BB shirts (assuming you don't get some stripey number from the clearance section) are going to be in the $50ish range, which is pretty far out of the poster's budget. LE is pretty low-risk, too; if you buy and decide you don't like it, you can always return it to a Sears store for full refund and pick up a BB shirt after Christmas.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't let the Sears label fool you, these longwing gunboats are really nice and are, undoubtedly, made by either Florsheim or Hanover--the v-cleat is a dead giveaway. Size 8D, in fine condition, and thrift-store fresh--a shine and some edge dressing on these pups and you're good to go. $30 CONUS. Trees not included.


----------



## swb120

*Price drops - Offers welcome!*

Here is an amazing coat, perfect for winter: made by *Teller's of Austria*, this heavy wool coat is in perfect condition. A classic old world style traveling or topcoat - Notched lapel with double breasted front closure with a ticket pocket! Super warm with brown wool lining and satin in sleeves and upper chest, shoulders and pockets - it has the original satin label embroidered with Teller Coat - Made in Austria inside and a brass hanging chain for a peg type holder. The buttons are XL lattice woven leather in dark brown (with an extra button still attached).

Tagged *size 44*; measurements suggest a 46, but likely a better fit for a 44.

*CLAIMED*

*Measurements*:
Chest: 48
Waist: 46
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Length (BOC): 38









     

2) *Yellow Lacoste polo, size 6 (Large).* In great condition (forgive the wrinkles). Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.

 

3) Lovely *handmade silk bow tie by Carrot & Gibbs*. Like new. Fishing lure pattern on royal blue background. Asking $25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.

 

4) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red*. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures 22" pit to pit. Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.

 

5) *Alden 660 black calf tassle loafers, size 10.5A.* In good condition. Leather uppers are in good condition, save some scuffing on rear of shoe; polishing will hide it, but not remove it. Insoles/outsoles are in great shape. Asking $57>*$45 shipped CONUS*.
    

6) I still have these gorgeous *Talbott and BB ties*, all approx. 3 1/4-3 3/8", *Green/navy Talbott and brown striped Brooks Bros ties are still available*. The silver Andover Shop and BB sailboat emblematic have been claimed. *$12 shipped *per tie.


----------



## efdll

As they were worn in debate tournaments when I was in high school. Suits are right for young debaters. It's the details that strike the age inappropriate note for me. But perhaps that's a topic for a different thread. What to wear at what age.



nerdykarim said:


> At high school debate tournaments, and especially in some of the more conservative divisions (Public Forum and Lincoln-Douglas primarily), suits are pretty much standard practice.
> 
> I would probably grab a LE non-iron shirt at $37 shipped or whatever the price is at this weekend. The cheapest BB shirts (assuming you don't get some stripey number from the clearance section) are going to be in the $50ish range, which is pretty far out of the poster's budget. LE is pretty low-risk, too; if you buy and decide you don't like it, you can always return it to a Sears store for full refund and pick up a BB shirt after Christmas.


----------



## dorji

Buyer backed out... BB shirts still available from a page or two previous :icon_smile: 16/35 slimfit ocbd


----------



## zzdocxx

efdll said:


> As they were worn in debate tournaments when I was in high school. Suits are right for young debaters. It's the details that strike the age inappropriate note for me. But perhaps that's a topic for a different thread. What to wear at what age.


Maybe the young man has a future in the clothing/design industry.

:icon_study:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Shirts: Mercer and Sons, Vintage Viyella, Filson*

*Ecru Mercer and Sons, 17.5/35
*
I bought this from Wisco a few weeks ago, but in my enthusiasm, I forgot I take a long in the M&S. Curse of the lengthy torso and all. Point collar. Excellent shape. I'm just asking what I paid. $25



*Vintage Viyella, Large but see measurements
*
From Deacon Brothers, a venerable producer of outdoor clothing, this one is 55% wool/45% cotton in a chocolate brown. Great for chopping your wood this winter. A little wrinkled from storage, but in solid shape for a shirt of this age. Measures 22.5 across the chest, 31 in total length, and 24.5 sleeve. $25



*Made in USA Vintage Filson, 42--Drop!
*
I posted this a week or so ago. Great vintage condition for an outdoor shirt. Standard Filson olive in a midweight cotton. Bellows pockets with epaulets. Sized a 42 but measures 23.5 in the chest, 30 in length, 24.5 sleeve. $25 $22



Shipping to CONUS included as usual.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have a 40-short J. Press 3/2 sack suit in gray herringbone for sale. It's in excellent condition with no damage whatsoever. The trousers are flat-front and have inside buttons for braces.

Jacket measurements:
Armpit to armpit: 21
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18
Sleeve length from shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5
Length from top of collar to bottom hem: 30

Trouser measurements:
Waist: 35 + 2.5 to let out
Inseam: 28.5 + 2.5
Rise: 12
Bottom hem width: 9.25

Asking $100 or best offer, not including U.S.P.S. shipping costs.


----------



## swb120

*New in box Allen Edmonds McAllister black wingtip, size 13A*

Up for sale is a brand new, still in box, never worn pair of Allen Edmonds McAllister black bal wingtips, size 13A. Perforated trim with pinked edging adds rich detail to a timeless wing-tip balmoral crafted from smooth calfskin leather. Cork midsole molds to the foot for custom comfort. Wingtip balmoral premium dress shoes with perforated brogue styling. Lined premium calfskin upper. 360 degree Goodyear welted construction. Manufactured on the welted 5-65 Last. Made in USA. Retails for $325.

Interesting fact on wingtips from the AE website: "First introduced in 1956 and brought back by popular demand in 2009, this model is our ode to a style that dates back hundreds of years. You see, originally, the wingtip gained popularity in Scotland because its secondary trim provided extra protection from the Highland's rocky crags and its perforations allowed water to drain from shoe as a highlander traversed boggy landscapes."

Asking *$175 shipped CONUS*.

Stock photo (I'll add actual photos soon):


----------



## About Town

Try Paul Fredrick $19.95

Choose your style. Have owned a few over the years.

https://www.paulfredrick.com/special/special.aspx?sc=TYHSG8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sz 8 SOREL CARIBOU BOOTS Made in the USA; Interior woolen lining Made in Canada. Excellent condition.*

Forget Bean's Maine Hunting Boots when the weather turns icy--you need a pair of Sorels for serious protection! And NOT the cheap Sorels that are available now, and made in China--you need the real thing. And, luckily, I have a pair right here...

*Made in the USA with the interior woolen lining Made in Canada* (_NOT "Imported" as the recent boots are_) these boots are in absolutely excellent condition, with no wear at all to the soles, very, very minor wear to the suede uppers, and minor pilling to the woolen interior lining and very slight discoloration to its top.

These are a size US*, and so would fit a US9 best; please see the discussion here on Sorel sizing:

https://sorelshoes.blogspot.com/2009/03/review-of-sorel-caribou.html

*Claimed!

**Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent claims!*

The Blackwatch jacket, the blue tweed with overcheck, the Brooks camelhair, the 3/2 herringbone sack jacket, the Halrin trousers, the slate blue Harris tweed, the velvet jacket, the J. Press 3/2 sack, and the Paul Stuart suit have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMDC

*UPDATE AND DROPS*



CMDC said:


> A whole slew of offerings today. Why go out and buy Christmas presents for your loved ones when you can treat yourself to these fine pieces? Don't worry. You've been a good boy this year. Santa knows.
> 
> All items in excellent condition w/no flaws except where noted.
> 
> You know you have too many clothes when you find a pretty obscure jacket thrifting that you already have. I own this exact same jacket, which I bought from Alan on the exchange about a year or so back...
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
> Tagged 44 R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Harris Tweed. Made in the USA
> 2 Button darted
> A beautifully rich dark green w/brown
> 
> Tagged 44R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo RL kelly green wide wale cords
> Perfect for holiday parties. Wear with a navy blazer or if you're feeling particularly jaunty, a black watch jacket.
> 
> Flat front, no cuff
> 30 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson khakis
> Flat front, no cuff
> 36 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Made in Ireland argyle sweater vest
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 28
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercer and Sons microcheck long sleeve bd--blue and green on white
> 17.5 x 34
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white ocbd sport shirt
> Size S
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## Hardiw1

Got to get these gone.


Hardiw1 said:


> Florsheim wingtip size 10.5 B - SOLD


----------



## straw sandals

I have a bunch of items that I'll be posting later this week, but I have a question first:

Would anyone be interested in a *beautiful* 1940's Brooks Brothers chesterfield coat at a slightly-higher-than-exchange price? It's marked 41 Short and is in remarkable condition. I've been holding onto it for a number of years, but have finally reached the sad conclusion that the shoulders are too big for me. Shipping this thing won't be cheap; the wool is very, very thick. If there's interest, email me and I'll provide measurements and photos.


----------



## Hardiw1

This too, great quality blazer.


Hardiw1 said:


> Corbin 3/2 sack blazer
> Made in USA
> 3 button on sleeve
> 2 patch pockets
> Single vent
> Fully canvassed
> 50$> 45$> 35$
> 
> In great condition, it was jammed in between other jackets, so it's a bit wrinkled. The only issue is with the front buttons. They have a good amount of patina on them, side buttons are fine. I'm not sure
> why, because the blazer looks hardly worn at all. Pic of buttons included.
> 
> Shoulder: 20
> Chest: 23.75
> Waist: 22.5
> Length boc: 30.75
> Sleeve: 25.75


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Drops and Consolidation

**Orvis x John Molloy Donegal, about a 41 but see measurements*

I've found it quite a labor to find a 3/2 sack cut Donegal, as I'm sure many of you have, so it breaks my heart to part with it. The condition is excellent, both fabric and lining, with nary a flaw that I can find. I hope my pictures pick up the striking flecks. $75/65/55

Chest: 21.25; Shoulder: 18.5; Sleeve: 26; Length (BOC): 31.5





*Recent Burberry Tweed, marked 42 but runs a little bigger*

Interesting story here: I tutored my seamstress's daughter for the GRE in exchange for an abandoned sports coat. A gentleman had purchased the jacket new at Landry's, one of the excellent men's stores in Oxford, Mississippi, and an establishment often recommended here. Apparently, he dropped off the jacket then moved away, and our conscientious seamstress stored it for five years thinking he might return. He never did. I wore it only once before losing weight. It's a stunning medium-weight tweed with beautiful variation in shade, somewhere between charcoal and olive, with a lavender overcheck. A true three with very subtle darts. The pictures don't do it justice. Brand spanking new. $75/65/55

Chest: 21.75; Shoulder: 20; Sleeve: 25; Length (BOC): 32





*Scott-Nichol Donegal Alpaca/Wool Socks, size M, but see notes*

Brand new, included in my last RM Williams order, but alas, they were the wrong size and I didn't feel like shipping them back across the pond. Alpaca/Wool/Nylon, _just like at O'Connell's_. Size is medium, but they are made for the bigger-footed fellow. I'm a size 10, and these run larger than that. $25/22



Shipping to CONUS included as usual.


----------



## datsunfan

*LL Bean Irish Wool Cardigan - L*

Seafoam green wool knit cardigan made by LL Bean. Made in Ireland of 100% wool. Leather covered buttons. The picture of the button captures the color best. Tagged a size large, but please see measurements.
*Price $25 shipped CONUS*
*
Measurements*
Pit-to-pit - 26"
Shoulder- 23"
Length -27" 
Sleeve - 34" from center of back with cuff, 35" without cuff


----------



## tonylumpkin

I posted these, some time ago, in the Sales Forum and over at SF and, to my surprise, have had no interest. I realize they are a bit higher than thrift forum prices and the jackets are darted, but I think they offer a great value. For someone starting out this could be a major piece of a nice wardrobe.



tonylumpkin said:


> * BOTH JACKET FOR $175. The trouser are now GONE.*
> "As New" Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison jackets in size 42 R and of very recent vintage. Although I can't guarantee it, these all appear to be new and never worn. The condition is mint...tags are in pockets along with spare belt loops and some buttons. One of the jacket's pockets have never been opened. If the pants have to be let down, the bottom crease hasn't even been pressed in. The Glenn Plaid is 100% silk and has an amazing hand and a beautiful green windowpane that really doesn't show in the picture. The other is a silk/linen blend in a blue herringbone. The BB Country Club flat front trousers, obviously coordinate with the jackets so I've listed them together with the jackets.
> 
> Measurements for the coats and trousers...they are identical in both cases.
> 
> Pit to Pit 22.5"
> Sleeves 24.5" +2.5"
> Shoulders 19.5"
> Length (boc) 31"
> 
> Waist 19" flat front
> Inseam 29" +2.75"
> Mid-thigh 12.77"
> Cuff opening 9.25"
> 
> I am asking $145 *>>$125* *>>$115 >>$95* for each jacket (tags in the pockets indicate the jackets were $548 a piece).


----------



## Future_Quant_Deji

Good day to the all. I am selling a brand new pair of AE Grayson Merlot tassle loafers, size 11.5 D(Medium). Never worn, did place rubber plates underneath the heels and toes. Cannot wear them because my custom made orthotics would not fit. I am asking half of the retail price ($325), $160.00. I do not know how to post pictures on here, so please message me for pictures. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> New with Tags Brooks Brothers Clark Wide Wale Khaki Corduroys
> 
> 35 x 30
> 
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Pink must iron ocbd, made in USA
> 
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress Tweed Walking Hat. Made in Ireland
> 
> 6 7/8
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on all ties! OFFERS WELCOME!*

TRAD IVY TIES!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; please add $2 for up to 4 ties elsewhere in the world; more non-US-bound ties will ship at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*GROUP 1: Heraldics*










         

*All are $9 unless otherwise noted. *

a) Episcopal Church. Excellent condition. Polyester. (two available)
b) Heraldic; book and sword. Very good condition. Poly.
c) Heraldic; griffin. Very good condition. Poly.
d) Scottish saltire by Lochcarron; made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Poly. $12 SOLD
e) Heraldic; three shells. Small blemish; hence Good condition Poly. $6.
f) Heraldic; geomtrics (not shown in main picture). Very Good condition. $5

*GROUP 2: Silk emblematics
*










     

a) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition. $16
b) CLASSIC 1950s/1960s Chas. Young of Wall St. kangaroo emblematic. Silk. Good condition, hence just $9 
c) Harvale three torches. An Ivy League classic! Silk. Good condition, hence just $8.

*GROUP 3: Vintage Ivy regimentals.*










     

a) Brooks Bros. Keeper off on one side,a nd minor water stains to lining tip; hence just $6
b) Croston & Carr, by Revitz. A classic 1960s Ivy tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. $10. SOLD
c) London 400 regimental; Very Good/Excellent condition. Another clasic Ivy regimental! $10. SOLD

*GROUP 4: Emblematics*










     

All are in Very Good condition.

a) Smithsonian; space shuttle Columbia. Silk/Poly. $7
b) Sailing ship; Poly. $5
c) Yacht wheel; poly. Small blemish at tip, less noticeable than in picture. SOLD

*GROUP 5: Trad MIX!*










         

a) Barney's. Made in Italy; silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent. $13
b) Pigtail Against the World. I have NO idea what this means! Small blemishs as shown, hence just $4
c) Irish linen. A beautiful Leander pink tie. Excellent condition. $14
d) Blass for Stern's. Wool; a lovely Italian tie in Very Good condition. $9.
e) Fawn wool knit; Very Good/Excellent condition; minor pull in knot area, unseen when worn. $8

*GROUP 6: Patriotic emblematics and more!
*
It seems that there was a fad for patriotic and complex emblematics around 1976, and (2) and (4) are great examples. (I believe An Affordable Wardrobe found one featuring redcoats that G. was very pleased with!) They're all poly, as is usual for this period--even Chipp went all artificial for their emblematics, I believe--and rather wide. But they're great examples of a now-gone Ivy fad, and would be perfect candidates for narrowing/bow-tie conversion.

All are in very Good condition, and priced very, very cheaply, given their rarity.










        

a) Chipp moneybags tie. $8 SOLD
b) Naval shipbuilding? $7
c) Chipp bull and bear. $8 SOLD
d) Signing of the Declaration of Independence and the Liberty bell! Minor pulls on lowest embroidered emblem, hence just $7

*GROUP 7: Exotic vintage ties!*

*Reposts, with price drops!
*
*Both of these are utterly wearable, and neither is in any need of babying! They're both in excellent condition... and you're not likely to see their like again, so grab 'em now you can!​*

 

1) Sulka. A beautiful, Van Gogh-style Sulka; unmistakely vintage, but still utterly classic, and so not in the slightest bit out of place today! *$18 > 17 CONUS, or offer.* SOLD

 

2) Botany "Wrinkleproof". A rich, dark paisley; no fabric content but almost certainly wool. Excellent condition, and perfect with tweeds! *$10, CONUS, or offer. *


----------



## hockeyinsider

Still available ... make me an offer.



hockeyinsider said:


> I have a 40-short J. Press 3/2 sack suit in gray herringbone for sale. It's in excellent condition with no damage whatsoever. The trousers are flat-front and have inside buttons for braces.
> 
> Jacket measurements:
> Armpit to armpit: 21
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18
> Sleeve length from shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5
> Length from top of collar to bottom hem: 30
> 
> Trouser measurements:
> Waist: 35 + 2.5 to let out
> Inseam: 28.5 + 2.5
> Rise: 12
> Bottom hem width: 9.25
> 
> Asking $100 or best offer, not including U.S.P.S. shipping costs.


----------



## AlanC

Surely someone has already snagged this. If not, time's a'wastin'!



straw sandals said:


> I have a bunch of items that I'll be posting later this week, but I have a question first:
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a *beautiful* 1940's Brooks Brothers chesterfield coat at a slightly-higher-than-exchange price? It's marked 41 Short and is in remarkable condition. I've been holding onto it for a number of years, but have finally reached the sad conclusion that the shoulders are too big for me. Shipping this thing won't be cheap; the wool is very, very thick. If there's interest, email me and I'll provide measurements and photos.


----------



## straw sandals

Only one nibble, but I'll try to get photos up later this week when my new camera finally arrives; maybe that will drum up some interest. Now that I've dug it out of the closet, I'm amazed at how nice it is. The velvet is much much nicer than my modern J Press Chesterfield. Maybe it's pure silk? Plus, it has a handwritten label (no idea when Brooks stopped doing that). I'm looking forward to your connoisseurship, and I hope it finds a good new home.

More this weekend...



AlanC said:


> Surely someone has already snagged this. If not, time's a'wastin'!


----------



## CMDC

BB Pink ocbd sold.


----------



## Reptilicus

Sorel Caribou Boots. Size 9. Extremely low mileage as they were a stand-by pair for work. $35 shipped.








More pics here https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Sorel Boots/

Sir Pendleton Shirt blue w/navy stripes. 100% Virgin Wool. Size Medium. Like new condition, no flaws of any kind.. $30 Shipped








More pics here https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/Pendleton Shirt/

Brooks Brothers Long Sleeve Performance Polo. Perfect condition. Size Medium. $12.50 shipped.


----------



## allan

*Re: Sorel boots*



Reptilicus said:


> Sorel Caribou Boots. Size 9. Extremely low mileage as they were a stand-by pair for work. $35 shipped.


 Wow! Great boots, amazing price. If I had more than two or three snow days a year where I live, those boots would be gone this instant. All you size 9s in the north country, wake up! He who snoozes loses.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'll second that.



allan said:


> Wow! Great boots, amazing price. If I had more than two or three snow days a year where I live, those boots would be gone this instant. All you size 9s in the north country, wake up! He who snoozes loses.


----------



## Hardiw1

Deansgate jacket
Tagged 46R
2 button
Single vent

P2P: 24.5
Waist: 23.5
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve: 25
Length boc: 30.75

Excellent condition jacket, 50% wool 50% lambs wool. No flaws. SOLD


----------



## Hardiw1

Polo zip
Size: Small
No flaws
15$


----------



## dorji

BB must-iron oxfords remaining... slim fit 16/35...
All claimed-Thank you!

Harris tweed is still available, whoever has their eye on this please feel free to make an offer!


----------



## bizzle

Reptilicus said:


> Sorel Caribou Boots. Size 9. Extremely low mileage as they were a stand-by pair for work. $35 shipped.


How do those fit? I typically wear a size 9.5/10 without my toes being snug against the edge.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on suits, jackets, and tuxedos!! Offers welcome!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*From 32:*

*1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*

A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm

asking just *$28, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










   

*2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*

I've been looking for precisely this tweed for years now, and so I was extremely disappointed when I realized that no amount of tailoring would make this fit...

This is a beautiful jacket, made for Kevin & Howlin, the premier retailers of Donegal tweeds in Dublin. And this is an absolutely classic Donegal tweed--bursting with rough hewn nubby texture in a beautiful black pepper and dark cream Donegal weave. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, features slanted hacking pockets and twin vents, and was, of course, clearly Made in Ireland. It also features complementary coloured elbow patches! This isn't the sort of tweed that comes up everyday, so if this is your size grab it and make me very, very jealous....

It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--but you'd do this anyway on receipt, right? Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$50, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










  

*3) Nottingham Fabrics Donegal-esque tweed; three patch pockets!*

This is a very nice vintage tweed! Cut from Donegal-esque nubby tweed in earth tones, this is flecked throughout with spots of gorse yellow, cream, berry red, forest green, and dark evening blue. It features the always-desirable three patch pockets--the top one of which is nicely slanted--a very nice lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It's also single vented and quarter-lined and Made in the USA--and features a functional throat latch! It was made for Dunhill's of Huntington, W. Va... who are either THE Dunhill's, or else engaged in something suspiciously close to trademark infringement, given how their name is fonted!

This jacket needs a dry-clean just to freshen it up, and so is conservatively in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, I'm

asking just *$30, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4










    

*4) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*

Cut from a lovely bark brown tickweave-style tweed, this jacket is fully lined. It also features three patch pockets! It's unvented in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor flaws: there is some loose stitching in the lining at the hem, the back seam appears to "gape" slightly, as shown (although this might have been a feature of it when it was new, also--it's hard to tell if this is a development, a result of alteration, or something that it started with), and a small hole by the hem near the rear of the front, as shown. Despite these flaws, this jacket presents cosmetically as being in excellent condition, since they can't really be noticed and are, anyway, fairly easy fixes, but I would rate it overall as being in Very Good condition, but I'm still

asking just *$16, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










     

*5) Harris Tweed in basketweave*

A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$35, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2










   

*
6) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION! *

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*From TD:*

*7) CLASSIC IVY SUIT! 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit
*
A trad classic! Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific 3/2 sack suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.










    

*8) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart by Southwick Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Tuxedo

*Absolutely beautifully cut, this wonderful half-canvassed peak-lapeled double-breasted tuxedo by Southwick for Paul Stuart is fully lined and features a single vent and a single button front closure. It has three button cuffs, and drapes beautifully. The trousers are flat-front, uncuffed, and feature interior buttons for braces/suspenders. It was, of course, being a Southwick, Union-made in the USA. This gorgeous tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a slight and almost unnoticeable shine to the left lapel; I was only able to capture this using flash, and it really is hard to see except in natural sunlight. I'm not even sure if this is a flaw, since it appears to be part of the facing of the lapel, but it is there, and so needs to be noted! It also has some loose stitching in the lining by the vent, but that's a very easy fix.

Because of these minor issues, though, this tuxedo is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is *just $60, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. *And lower offers are very welcome!*

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)










     

*9) STUNNING 1952 Shawl Collar Tuxedo made by Lebow Clothes, of Natick, MA for The Larkey Co

*This is absolutely stunning, and truly representative of a bygone era that was considerably more sartorially aware that the one we live in now. This beautiful tuxedo was completed in Lebow Clothes' workshops in Natick, MA on 26th May, 1952, having been made especially for one Dr. Baker.

Lebow Clothes--which closed in 2009--started in 1928, and was known for its personal touch and high quality clothing. The Larkey Co. was known as a solid, tradly store, whose heyday was in the 1950s, after a successful decision to advertise its formalwear heavily in the December editions on The New Yorker, to secure customers from New York looking for clothing for the holiday season. It was on a par with the other major regional tradly clothiers, many of whom have now gone, such as (just to start the roll-call of the former great names..) Gimbel of New York, Pomeroy's of Harrisburg, Edwards of Syracuse, and Higbee of Cleveland. (And, yes, I do have a Higbee's formal vest available in one of my other threads, for essentially the cost of shipping!  )

This tuxedo jacket exemplifies the exceptional attention to detail and high quality of mid-century tailoring, as well as just how long one's clothes can last if cared for properly..... While this is an original 1950's tuxedo, it could just as easily have been produced by Brooks, O'
Connells, or Press last season, to capitalize on the popularity of _Mad Men_--it's in absolutely excellent condition, and has even been recently and very carefully professionally cleaned.

It is a classic and utterly correct single-button shawl collar ventless tuxedo. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed. I believe that it's cur from midnight blue worsted wool, although there's no fabric content listed--and, yes, midnight blue is completely correct for a tuxedo, appearing black in most lights, and was the preferred correct colour in the mid twentieth century. (I had to check the colour under bright natural sunlight outside!) The lapels are absolutely beautiful, as is the rich lining, and the attention to detail is wonderful; this even has the threading on the underside of the lapel buttonhole to secure the stem of your butonniere.

This really is a spectacular jacket, and would be absolutely perfect for holiday parties paired with tartan trousers....

Given the beauty, quality, and straightforward rarity of this jacket, it's an absolute steal at *just $50, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a jacket in much worse condition that this from Lebow is listed at over $100 shipped on Etsy! And, besides, how often wil you have the chance to own something like this?  International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33








    

*Showing thread for securing the butonniere on underside of lapel:*



*
10) BEAUTIFUL Kilgour, French, Stanbury Peak Lapel, Double Breasted Suit. Pick stitching! British cloth!

*This is an absolutely beautiful suit! From the Savile Row house of Kilgour, French & Stanbury, this utterly British half-canvassed double-breasted suit features peak lapels and side vents, complete with the traditional interior strip of fabric in the lining (as shown in the interior shot) to guard against vent flare. It is fully lined, and also features pick stitching on the lapels and was Made in the USA from cloth woven in the British Isles. The fabric is wonderful--a rich, dark navy with pinstriping--again, wonderfully British! (my pictures don't do this justice at all--but please see the close-up of the cuff for best approximation.) The trousers are pleated, and feature both belt loops and interior buttons for suspenders (braces).

This suit is in absolutely beautiful condition--if the trousers were longer it wouldn't be here!

Asking just *$59, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. And lower offers are very welcome!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 31

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)










      

*11) Cord jacket with wood buttons and leather trim! Made in Spain. c. 40, 42L*

This is a very sturdy cord jacket! Made in Spain, this features wooden buttons at the front and the cuffs and leather trim on the front pockets. It's fully lined, and has a single vent. Packed with quirky charm, this jacket is perfect for the crisp weekends of Fall, Winter, and Spring. It does have a small "rub" mark under the pocket on the right hand side, and could use a press, so is in Very Good condition, hence...

...asking just *$18 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer!* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

(Tagged a 44L, but this is clearly off.)

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4








     

*12) Stanley Blacker, three patch-and-bellows pockets*

A classic two-button darted navy blazer in either flannel or doeskin, this has three patch pockets with a twist--they're center vented, so that they can expand as bellows pockets! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a center vent. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23 CONUS, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










     

*13) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*FREE! Asking just $12 towards CONUS shipping!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## Taken Aback

I actually get hungry looking at TweedyDon's tweeds. Maybe I'm becoming a moth?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Offers welcome!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

**1) Set of BEN SILVER gold and enamel buttons for MIT

*These are wonderful, being either gold plate or gold filled. (Since I don't know which, I'm assuming that they're plate, and pricing them accordingly.) The set consists of four smaller cuff buttons and two large front buttons--the classic "Ivy set"! (Two buttons for each cuff, and two for the front--perfect for either a two-button jacket or a 3/2 sack, with the thrifty WASP leaving off the unseen top button--which in any case would be too heavily weighted and would "pull" the curve of the lapel--when adding custom buttons to one's jacket.) These buttons are identified as Ben Silver buttons on the back, and all are in excellent condition.

Single Ben Silver buttons range from* $17 PLUS shipping to $40 PLUS shipping EACH on eBay*.... I'm offering *THIS SET for $48 shipped in CONUS*, or offer! And, as always, _*lower offers are very welcome--as are International inquiries*_!

_Wouldn't this make the perfect gift for the MIT student or alumnus in your life?_ 

















  

*2) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*Asking $12, or offer. *

      

*3) Black formal backless vest. *

In good, useable condition, except for the fact that it's missing a button. Replace these (which will be easy and cheap!) and you'll have a great vintage formal vest! Width: 17; length: 21.

*Asking $12, or offer.*

   

*4) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $13, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*5) 36/34 Brooks Brothers chocolate cords.*

I bought these new in 1998, and wore them once, inside. I then... grew, and they didn't fit, so they were stored. I then shrank, but didn't discover them until it was too late... and I had shrunk out of them! I have no intention of expanding again, so they're here.

My pictures really don't do them justice--they're a lovely rich chocolate brown. They are pleated, but also cuffed. They are slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 36/34, and run true to size. *


----------



## jkiley

Taken Aback said:


> I actually get hungry looking at TweedyDon's tweeds. Maybe I'm becoming a moth?


When I read this, I thought of the film, The Fly. But then, I thought of a moth (very much like the sharks in Finding Nemo) saying, "tweeds are friends, not food." Clearly, I need more coffee.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$25 CONUS: Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe.*

This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 22 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## swb120

*Vintage Trad - lovely trousers by Berle, Chipp and Brooks Bros - sz 35/36-30.5 (can be let out to 38 waist, 33-34 inseam)*

Up for sale are three pairs of vintage trousers by iconic Trad shops - *Chipp, Berle and Brooks Brothers*. All are flat front, lightweight summer cotton trousers. In very good condition for their age, but have some slight, insignificant issues (bottom of one pocket on BB pants has been resewn; small faint discoloration on lower thigh on Berle pants).

The red of the Chipps is really striking; the salmon color of the Berle is beautiful. The BB khakis are in great condition. Vintage pants means more narrowly tailored legs, rather than billowing pants found on today's trousers.

Asking *$65 shipped for all three pair or best offer*. I'm offering them here to my Trad brethren before posting them on the Other Forum.

*Measurements:*
Berle salmon color - 36 (2" to let out) x 30.25 (.5") with 1.75" cuffs
Chipp red color - 35 (2") x 30.75 (1.5") with 1.75" cuffs
Brooks Brothers khaki - 36 (3") x 30.25 (1") with 1.5" cuffs


----------



## apollyon

Fantastic packaging, and quality shirts. Received in 2 days.



jkiley said:


> 16 1/2 - 35 Non-iron shirts
> 
> These are all in great shape, though they have been worn a number of times.
> 
> Tagged: 16.5-35
> Chest: In each case they measured between 23.5 and 24 pit to pit.
> Fit: All BB are slim fit and the one Charles Tyrwhitt is classic fit (for me, fits similar to BB Slim)
> 
> Asking: $20 CONUS each.
> Volume buying: If you are buying several or all of them, I'll reduce the price to reflect the shipping savings.
> Pay: Paypal personal transfer.
> 
> 1) Charles Tyrwhitt Yellow with white and blue stripes and FRENCH CUFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 2) BB Orange-striped Supima Cotton (top of bic/below other shirt)
> 
> 3) BB White with Orange/red (I can't decide which I think it is) checks (bottom of pic/above other shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 4) BB White with Navy Checks (top of bic/below other shirt)
> 
> 5) BB White with Navy vertical stripes (bottom of pic/above other shirt) SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 6) BB White with blue and green small checks (top of bic/below other shirt)
> 
> 7) BB White with light blue small checks (bottom of pic/above other shirt) SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 8) BB White, Burgundy, Light Blue stripes (top of bic/below other shirt) SOLD
> 
> 9) BB White with thin burgundy and light blue stripes (bottom of pic/above other shirt) SOLD


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks for looking!

$40 Barbour Tyne in Blue. XXL. Heavy, thick and warm. This is one of my grail sweaters, too bad it is three sizes too big. As clean as they come. It measures 28" at the chest.



$40 McGeorge of Scotland Lambswool Cable sweater. A bit dressier than the Barbour. Dark Green and of a medium weight. Again, extremely clean and in great shape. It is marked as 48", but measures about 50" at the chest. I am going to call it an XL.


----------



## jkiley

apollyon said:


> Fantastic packaging, and quality shirts. Received in 2 days.


Many thanks for your kind words.

For others who are interested, shirts 1-4 and 6 are still available.


----------



## Pugin

16.5 - 33 Mercer & Sons. No issues other than top collar button missing. $38 or best offer. (CONUS only, please.)


----------



## Hardiw1

Green polo zip has sold, thanks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops*

Santa Claus playing lacrosse emblematic tie -Made by Rivetz of Boston for Pogue's. Poly, 3 1/8" by 53". No evident flaws. 
https://s908.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view&current=2011NovClothes001-3.jpg 
*CLAIMED*

Robert Talbot for Peabody's - words can not describe this tie. No evident flaws.
$15 > *$12*







  

Lands End Argyle Cardigan Sweater Vest - Made in Ireland from 100% lambswool. Marked size medium 38-40. 
Measures 23" pit to pit and 27" total length top to bottom. 
$20 > *$18*







  
Asking $20

Harris Tweed sportcoat ~42
Classic brown herringbone pattern. Two-button darted front. Single rear vent. No apparent flaws.
$30 > *$27*


----------



## chiamdream

If anyone's at all interested in these two, please make an offer. The post office by work is likely going to be closed soon, which is going to make shipping things substantially more difficult. I'm not supposed to be acquiring anything else, but I'd trade either for a donegal sport coat around 40R.



chiamdream said:


> Cleaning out the coat closet - hope these can find a good home. Very willing to make offers on multiple items.
> 
> First, a 42L US-made Navy peacoat from Sterlingwear of Boston. I've had this for about six years, so it's just starting to break in. Could use a dry clean and one button's a bit loose, but this'll last forever. $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> p2p: 21"
> back (BOC): 32.5"
> sleeve (from top of shoulder): 26"
> shoulders: 17"
> 
> I also still have this Press blazer - got a few bites a couple of months ago but it didn't move. Anyone want it for $40?
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Waist: 19"
> Length BOC: 30.5"
> Pit to pit: 20"
> Sleeve: 26"
> 
> .


[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanC

*Stetson* felt fedora
Size: 7 1/4 (may run slightly large)
Brim: 2.5"

This is a modern Stetson I purchased new, but have rarely worn. It's in excellent shape with a pristine interior. If you've wanted a quality fedora without the potential issues of vintage this is for you.

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## AlanC

*ALL SOLD!!*

My sweater bins are filled to capacity; something has to give. These are all sweaters from my personal stash, but I need to let some things go.

*Brooks Brothers* Shetland cardigan
Tagged size: Small (Chest P2P: 21")

Great detailing with light grey contrast ribbing and elbow patches.

I purchased this sweater new from a regular Brooks Brothers store (not an outlet). I have worn it sparingly. It's in "as new" condition. Included are the bagged extra leather button, a small tag on Shetland wool and the original price tag.

Yours for $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

  

*McGeorge of Dumfries* camel v-neck sweater
100% cashmere
Made in Scotland
Tagged size: 40 (Chest P2P: 21")

McGeorge is a classic maker. Scottish made cashmere is hard to come by. You'll love the hand on this. Quality cashmere like this will last you for years to come.

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*Lord Jeff* argyle Shetland sweater
Spun in Scotland, made in Ireland
Tagged size: M (Chest P2P: 23")

A wonderful Shetland from the British Isles.

Yours for $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*Polo Ralph Lauren* v-neck lambswool sweater
Tagged size: S (Chest P2P: 22")

A great staple sweater from Ralph.

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Hooray for Alan! He's finally following through on vows to start emptying his closets, much to our collective benefit.


----------



## joenobody0

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Hooray for Alan! He's finally following through on vows to start emptying his closets, much to our collective benefit.


It's true! I dont see too many things on here in my size. Every one of those items was my size!


----------



## Reptilicus

Sorel Caribou boots claimed.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Hi all

I have two Press Shaggy Dogs that I bought earlier this year, both size L. One is bright red and is currently on the website. The other is a sort of sherbet orange color which doesn't appear to be on offer this season. They've both been tried on by me, but never worn in anger, so are basically as new. I subsequently figured that an M is a much better fit for me and a busy year of business travel, plus moving house meant I just never got to returning these to the NYC Press before I moved away from the area.

How about $80 each or $150 for the pair shipped CONUS. Paypal recently hit me with the '21 day hold on funds' BS, so I'll be happy to take a personal check or money order, especially if you're one of the forum usual suspects!

PM me if you'd like more details or pics of the orange sweater. Cannot figure out how to get images loaded here...


----------



## AlanC

*Schlesinger Briefcases*
Full Grain Cowhide Saddle Leather

These are really great briefcases by traditional American maker Schlesinger. Condition is solid structurally. Both have surface knocks and scratches consistent with normal wear. Interior is very clean (one has a degraded rubber band in the bottom).

Both have a stamped monogram. However, this is an easy fix by simply taking them to a luggage shop and having a brass plaque attached (with your monogram) to cover up the old one. It's not expensive at all to do this.

I have wiped these down with a damp rag, but haven't conditioned or otherwise treated them. With a little TLC they will be fantastic bags that could last years and years.

*SOLD pending payment* Triple Gusset Flapover
Burgundy

Note that the monogram is under the flap. No key, but you might get a replacement from Schlesinger.

Retail: $495

Yours for $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal 
(please remember shipping will be relatively high on this)

   https://img440.imageshack.us/i/img5933rm.jpg/  

Zip Top Brief
Black

Retail: $520

*SOLD! *Yours for $40 delivered CONUS

No strap.

  https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img5940l.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^^I passed on one of these a couple weeks ago because of a monogram. I wish I'd have thought of the brass plate idea. It was a great bag and those are BARGAIN prices.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Good luck with PP. It can be a nightmare.



roman totale XVII said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have two Press Shaggy Dogs that I bought earlier this year, both size L. One is bright red and is currently on the website. The other is a sort of sherbet orange color which doesn't appear to be on offer this season. They've both been tried on by me, but never worn in anger, so are basically as new. I subsequently figured that an M is a much better fit for me and a busy year of business travel, plus moving house meant I just never got to returning these to the NYC Press before I moved away from the area.
> 
> How about $80 each or $150 for the pair shipped CONUS. Paypal recently hit me with the '21 day hold on funds' BS, so I'll be happy to take a personal check or money order, especially if you're one of the forum usual suspects!
> 
> PM me if you'd like more details or pics of the orange sweater. Cannot figure out how to get images loaded here...


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*DROPS!*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Ecru Mercer and Sons, 17.5/35
> *
> I bought this from Wisco a few weeks ago, but in my enthusiasm, I forgot I take a long in the M&S. Curse of the lengthy torso and all. Point collar. Excellent shape. I'm just asking what I paid. $25/22
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Viyella, Large but see measurements
> *
> From Deacon Brothers, a venerable producer of outdoor clothing, this one is 55% wool/45% cotton in a chocolate brown. Great for chopping your wood this winter. A little wrinkled from storage, but in solid shape for a shirt of this age. Measures 22.5 across the chest, 31 in total length, and 24.5 sleeve. $25/22
> 
> 
> 
> *Made in USA Vintage Filson, 42--Drop!
> *
> I posted this a week or so ago. Great vintage condition for an outdoor shirt. Standard Filson olive in a midweight cotton. Bellows pockets with epaulets. Sized a 42 but measures 23.5 in the chest, 30 in length, 24.5 sleeve. $25/22/ 20
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping to CONUS included as usual.


----------



## mjc

I want to take up grouse hunting next year, so I'm looking for both tradly and non-tradly-blaze-orange hunting vests in 38R/medium, and bramble-resistant pants or chaps in 35w/32l... Let me know if you have anything...

- Mike


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS and UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> *OFFERS WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *From 32:*
> 
> *1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm
> 
> asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*
> 
> I've been looking for precisely this tweed for years now, and so I was extremely disappointed when I realized that no amount of tailoring would make this fit...
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket, made for Kevin & Howlin, the premier retailers of Donegal tweeds in Dublin. And this is an absolutely classic Donegal tweed--bursting with rough hewn nubby texture in a beautiful black pepper and dark cream Donegal weave. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, features slanted hacking pockets and twin vents, and was, of course, clearly Made in Ireland. It also features complementary coloured elbow patches! This isn't the sort of tweed that comes up everyday, so if this is your size grab it and make me very, very jealous....
> 
> It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--but you'd do this anyway on receipt, right? Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$45, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 5/8
> Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Nottingham Fabrics Donegal-esque tweed; three patch pockets!*
> 
> This is a very nice vintage tweed! Cut from Donegal-esque nubby tweed in earth tones, this is flecked throughout with spots of gorse yellow, cream, berry red, forest green, and dark evening blue. It features the always-desirable three patch pockets--the top one of which is nicely slanted--a very nice lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It's also single vented and quarter-lined and Made in the USA--and features a functional throat latch! It was made for Dunhill's of Huntington, W. Va... who are either THE Dunhill's, or else engaged in something suspiciously close to trademark infringement, given how their name is fonted!
> 
> This jacket needs a dry-clean just to freshen it up, and so is conservatively in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, I'm
> 
> asking just *$28, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*
> 
> Cut from a lovely bark brown tickweave-style tweed, this jacket is fully lined. It also features three patch pockets! It's unvented in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor flaws: there is some loose stitching in the lining at the hem, the back seam appears to "gape" slightly, as shown (although this might have been a feature of it when it was new, also--it's hard to tell if this is a development, a result of alteration, or something that it started with), and a small hole by the hem near the rear of the front, as shown. Despite these flaws, this jacket presents cosmetically as being in excellent condition, since they can't really be noticed and are, anyway, fairly easy fixes, but I would rate it overall as being in Very Good condition, but I'm still
> 
> asking just *$14, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Harris Tweed in basketweave*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$32, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 6) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION! *
> 
> This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> Asking just *$45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Tagged a 43R, but please see:
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From TD:*
> 
> *7) CLASSIC IVY SUIT! 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit
> *
> A trad classic! Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific 3/2 sack suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder; 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart by Southwick Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Tuxedo
> 
> *Absolutely beautifully cut, this wonderful half-canvassed peak-lapeled double-breasted tuxedo by Southwick for Paul Stuart is fully lined and features a single vent and a single button front closure. It has three button cuffs, and drapes beautifully. The trousers are flat-front, uncuffed, and feature interior buttons for braces/suspenders. It was, of course, being a Southwick, Union-made in the USA. This gorgeous tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a slight and almost unnoticeable shine to the left lapel; I was only able to capture this using flash, and it really is hard to see except in natural sunlight. I'm not even sure if this is a flaw, since it appears to be part of the facing of the lapel, but it is there, and so needs to be noted! It also has some loose stitching in the lining by the vent, but that's a very easy fix.
> 
> Because of these minor issues, though, this tuxedo is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is *just $50, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. *And lower offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> Waist: 19 1/4
> Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) STUNNING 1952 Shawl Collar Tuxedo made by Lebow Clothes, of Natick, MA for The Larkey Co
> 
> *This is absolutely stunning, and truly representative of a bygone era that was considerably more sartorially aware that the one we live in now. This beautiful tuxedo was completed in Lebow Clothes' workshops in Natick, MA on 26th May, 1952, having been made especially for one Dr. Baker.
> 
> Lebow Clothes--which closed in 2009--started in 1928, and was known for its personal touch and high quality clothing. The Larkey Co. was known as a solid, tradly store, whose heyday was in the 1950s, after a successful decision to advertise its formalwear heavily in the December editions on The New Yorker, to secure customers from New York looking for clothing for the holiday season. It was on a par with the other major regional tradly clothiers, many of whom have now gone, such as (just to start the roll-call of the former great names..) Gimbel of New York, Pomeroy's of Harrisburg, Edwards of Syracuse, and Higbee of Cleveland. (And, yes, I do have a Higbee's formal vest available in one of my other threads, for essentially the cost of shipping!  )
> 
> This tuxedo jacket exemplifies the exceptional attention to detail and high quality of mid-century tailoring, as well as just how long one's clothes can last if cared for properly..... While this is an original 1950's tuxedo, it could just as easily have been produced by Brooks, O'
> Connells, or Press last season, to capitalize on the popularity of _Mad Men_--it's in absolutely excellent condition, and has even been recently and very carefully professionally cleaned.
> 
> It is a classic and utterly correct single-button shawl collar ventless tuxedo. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed. I believe that it's cur from midnight blue worsted wool, although there's no fabric content listed--and, yes, midnight blue is completely correct for a tuxedo, appearing black in most lights, and was the preferred correct colour in the mid twentieth century. (I had to check the colour under bright natural sunlight outside!) The lapels are absolutely beautiful, as is the rich lining, and the attention to detail is wonderful; this even has the threading on the underside of the lapel buttonhole to secure the stem of your butonniere.
> 
> This really is a spectacular jacket, and would be absolutely perfect for holiday parties paired with tartan trousers....
> 
> Given the beauty, quality, and straightforward rarity of this jacket, it's an absolute steal at *just $45, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--a jacket in much worse condition that this from Lebow is listed at over $100 shipped on Etsy! And, besides, how often wil you have the chance to own something like this?  International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showing thread for securing the butonniere on underside of lapel:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 10) BEAUTIFUL Kilgour, French, Stanbury Peak Lapel, Double Breasted Suit. Pick stitching! British cloth!
> 
> *This is an absolutely beautiful suit! From the Savile Row house of Kilgour, French & Stanbury, this utterly British half-canvassed double-breasted suit features peak lapels and side vents, complete with the traditional interior strip of fabric in the lining (as shown in the interior shot) to guard against vent flare. It is fully lined, and also features pick stitching on the lapels and was Made in the USA from cloth woven in the British Isles. The fabric is wonderful--a rich, dark navy with pinstriping--again, wonderfully British! (my pictures don't do this justice at all--but please see the close-up of the cuff for best approximation.) The trousers are pleated, and feature both belt loops and interior buttons for suspenders (braces).
> 
> This suit is in absolutely beautiful condition--if the trousers were longer it wouldn't be here!
> 
> Asking just *$59, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. And lower offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder 18 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
> Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Cord jacket with wood buttons and leather trim! Made in Spain. c. 40, 42L*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *12) Stanley Blacker, three patch-and-bellows pockets*
> Claimed!
> 
> *13) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*
> 
> Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!
> 
> *FREE! Asking just $12 towards CONUS shipping!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*



TweedyDon said:


> This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 22 3/4
> Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*



TweedyDon said:


> *OFFERS WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> **1) Set of BEN SILVER gold and enamel buttons for MIT
> 
> *These are wonderful, being either gold plate or gold filled. (Since I don't know which, I'm assuming that they're plate, and pricing them accordingly.) The set consists of four smaller cuff buttons and two large front buttons--the classic "Ivy set"! (Two buttons for each cuff, and two for the front--perfect for either a two-button jacket or a 3/2 sack, with the thrifty WASP leaving off the unseen top button--which in any case would be too heavily weighted and would "pull" the curve of the lapel--when adding custom buttons to one's jacket.) These buttons are identified as Ben Silver buttons on the back, and all are in excellent condition.
> 
> Single Ben Silver buttons range from* $17 PLUS shipping to $40 PLUS shipping EACH on eBay*.... I'm offering *THIS SET for $45 shipped in CONUS*, or offer! And, as always, _*lower offers are very welcome--as are International inquiries*_!
> 
> _Wouldn't this make the perfect gift for the MIT student or alumnus in your life?_


----------



## swb120

TweedyD - when dropping prices, please consider consolidating those separate posts into one giant TD sales post, when appropriate. Otherwise, everyone gets bumped back a page or two rather quickly. Just a thought... 

Also, not really Thrift Thread prices, but on the Sales Forum, I just listed two virtually new pairs of Church's Chetwynd wingtips, sz 11G, (US 11E to 11.5E), last 173, in brown & black. Hope someone here can use them!


----------



## Hardiw1

Golf belt - 10$
Adjustable with a sliding clasp. 
36.5 inches from end of buckle to middle hole, adjusted all the way out. 
Can be adjusted to as small as you'd like.


----------



## Hardiw1

Last drop on this before I reluctantly take it back to donate.


Hardiw1 said:


> Corbin 3/2 sack blazer
> Made in USA
> 3 button on sleeve
> 2 patch pockets
> Single vent
> Fully canvassed
> SOLD
> 
> In great condition, it was jammed in between other jackets, so it's a bit wrinkled. The only issue is with the front buttons. They have a good amount of patina on them, sleeve buttons are fine. I'm not sure
> why, because the blazer looks hardly worn at all. Pic of buttons included.
> 
> Shoulder: 20
> Chest: 23.75
> Waist: 22.5
> Length boc: 30.75
> Sleeve: 25.75


----------



## ArtVandalay

Corbins are tough to move around here, for reasons I don't quite understand.


----------



## CMDC

ArtVandalay said:


> Corbins are tough to move around here, for reasons I don't quite understand.


I think it's also relatively tough to sell navy blazers, all things considered. I bet that most people here, like me, have multiples. I've got 5 and I know I'm on the low end compared to some others. Unless its something that fills a blazer niche--flannel for example--most of us tend to pass. That said, that Corbin's nice, just not my size.


----------



## arkirshner

ArtVandalay said:


> Corbins are tough to move around here, for reasons I don't quite understand.


Older men like me remember when Corbin was a mid priced machine sewed full canvas suit. Younger men associate it with whoever bought the name and puts labels on imported fused stuff.


----------



## Hardiw1

arkirshner said:


> Older men like me remember when Corbin was a mid priced machine sewed full canvas suit. Younger men associate it with whoever bought the name and puts labels on imported fused stuff.


This one is canvassed! Good point on blue blazers though. Maybe someone will grab it up, if not it will be a shame.


----------



## phyrpowr

arkirshner said:


> Older men like me remember when Corbin was a mid priced machine sewed full canvas suit. Younger men associate it with whoever bought the name and puts labels on imported fused stuff.


10-4. I had a great Corbin 3/2 grey flannel heringbone suit that got as many compliments as any suit I ever owned...25 years ago, or more.


----------



## andcounting

CMDC said:


> I think it's also relatively tough to sell navy blazers, all things considered. I bet that most people here, like me, have multiples. I've got 5 and I know I'm on the low end compared to some others. Unless its something that fills a blazer niche--flannel for example--most of us tend to pass. That said, that Corbin's nice, just not my size.


 I've actually been hoping for a serious drop. I have a few BB blazers and such, but I have a Corbin sportcoat off this thread a while back and just can't believe the quality. It's really great. Maybe I should just give in... right?


----------



## M Go Crimson

Hardiw1 said:


> This one is canvassed! Good point on blue blazers though. Maybe someone will grab it up, if not it will be a shame.


I would if it were my size, unfortunately I'm a bit broader in the chest and shoulders.


----------



## Bermuda

100% thick wool Official Wimbledon tennis sweater vest. Tagged size XL but more like an American Large. asking 20$ shipped CONUS. This is brand new never been worn. It didnt fit me. Chest is about a 46. Length is 28. Purple and green stripes. Wimbledon logo on chest. This is definitely a steal for this high quality wool


----------



## TweedyDon

*Holiday Emblematics!*

*IVY/TRAD EMBLEMATIC HOLIDAY TIES!*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*








*From left to right:*

*1) NWT Brooks Brothers*. A beautiful tie that's not obviously festive until you look closely! Perfect for the subtly-celebrating trad. *Asking $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

   

2) *Christmas tree emblematic*; unknown maker and no fabric content, but probably poly/silk. In excellent condition. *Asking $12, shipped in CONUS. *

 









3) *Nieman Marcus*, with an emblematic Santa and carrying a sack that on close inspection is labeled with an "NM"! There's something very endearing about this in the manner of Chipp's witty emblematics. Excellent condition, and extremely rare. Poly/silk, as is common with emblematics. *Asking $18, or offer, boxed in CONUS.*

   

4) *Brooks Brothers. THE iconic trad/ivy Christmas tie!* Featuring Santa about to engage in a chimney delivery. All silk, and in excellent condition. *Asking $20 boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

   

5) *Manhattan; Santa with sleigh emblematic*. This is a lovely tie that I'm tempted to keep... But since I have a slew of emblematic ties already this is here. This is all-silk--unusual for an emblematic--and in excellent condition.* Asking $23 shipped in CONUS. *

   

6) *NWT Tango tie, from Bloomingdale's. *Another subtle tie for the stealth celebrator! This isn't obviously an emblematic featuring Christmas tree ornaments until close inspection. All silk, and excellent condition. *Asking $12 shipped in CONUS. *


----------



## Taken Aback

ArtVandalay said:


> Corbins are tough to move around here, for reasons I don't quite understand.


The last Corbin madras here was snatched from under my nose. My bad luck, I guess.



Bermuda said:


> 100% thick wool Official Wimbledon tennis sweater vest. Tagged size XL but more like an American Large. asking 20$ shipped CONUS. This is brand new never been worn. It didnt fit me. Chest is about a 46. Length is 28. Purple and green stripes. Wimbledon logo on chest. This is definitely a steal for this high quality wool
> 
> View attachment 3309


Tempting.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS! Press. Viyella, Brooks, Lewin, Pink, and more!*

TRAD/IVY SHIRTS!

*I'm closet clearing, and so have a number of lovely shirts to pass on. All are in the 16.5, 17, Sz L range, and all are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE CONUS SHIPPING; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more shirts!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*








1) *T. M. Lewin. 16.5/36.* A lovely shade of blue; French cuffs. Excellent condition, and just back from being professionally laundered; will arrive in the laundry's plastic sleeve with all cardboard inserts keeping its shape! *Claimed!*

 

*2) Brooks Brothers 16.5/36.* A beautiful shirt, Made in the USA from Italian fabric. Spread collar. Like the Lewin, this is just back from being professionally laundered; will arrive in the laundry's plastic sleeve with all cardboard inserts keeping its shape! *Asking $25, or offer.*

  

*3) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*. Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $20, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

    

4) *Patrick James Viyella shirt.* Made in Canada from Viyella fabric, this is absolutely beautiful, and wouldn't be here if I hadn't shrunk out of it having worn it perhaps twice!  It's in excellent condition. Tagged a size L, this measures c. 24 1/2 across the chest, with a c. 241/2 sleeve from the shoulder. This shirt retails at $139 plus shipping.... so how about *Claimed*

    

*5) Thos. Pink herringbone twill. 16.5/36.* Made in Ireland. French cuffs. An absolutely beautiful shirt in herringbone twill, this has (I believe) MOP buttons, and the classic pink gussests. This dates from when Pink was attempting to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker, and so it's far better quality that their current offerings. It'sin excellent condition. *Claimed!*

  

6) *Brooks Brothers BD*, 16.5/34. NON-iron; traditional fit. The colours of this shirt are lovely! It's in excellent condition. *Asking just $16, or offer.*

  

7) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across teh chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $18, or offer. *

 

*8) Polo navy pincord. *Size 16.5/L. This is another lovely shirt in a versatile and very soft navy pincord. Perfect paired with tweeds for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring , this is in excellent condition. *Claimed!*

  

9) *UNWORN J. Press flannel shirt*. Sz. L. This is absolutely beautiful! My pictures really don't do this shirt justice; a beautiful muted tartan (almost a shadow tartan) of forest green, dark heather purple, and pale blue overcheck, this shirt turned out to be far too beautiful for me to wear, for fear of marring it... and then I shrunk out of it! Made in the USA, this is, accordingly, UNWORN and so in excellent condition. This measures 24" across the chest, and has a sleeve of 25" from the shoulder. I don't want to recall the retail cost, but how about a ridiculously cheap* Claimed!* This is likely to become your favourite shirt.... It was mine, but you'll actually wear it! :embar:

  

10) *Brooks Bros. OCBD*. 17.5/34. Made in the USA; MUST iron (hurrah), and a lovely pale blue. A laundry mark in the neck, hence just Very Good condition. *Asking just $17, or offer. *


----------



## caravan70

ArtVandalay said:


> Corbins are tough to move around here, for reasons I don't quite understand.


I imagine Corbin seems a little middle-of-the-road to many people, if they've even heard of the brand, even though their products were solid and dependable at one time. I have a number of pairs of Corbin trousers, and they're wonderful... very well-made and their fit is fantastic.

My suspicion is that certain labels (e.g. Brooks, J. Press) get so much play on online forums that younger trads tend to ignore the solid quality of, say, Corbin and Berle.


----------



## The Rambler

^ I agree with caravan, excellent slacks.


----------



## joenobody0

caravan70 said:


> I imagine Corbin seems a little middle-of-the-road to many people, if they've even heard of the brand, even though their products were solid and dependable at one time. I have a number of pairs of Corbin trousers, and they're wonderful... very well-made and their fit is fantastic.
> 
> My suspicion is that certain labels (e.g. Brooks, J. Press) get so much play on online forums that younger trads tend to ignore the solid quality of, say, Corbin and *Berle*.


I've actually never heard of that lablel. It could be a regional issue as well, since I don't think I ever witnessed a men's shop in California advertise this brand.


----------



## HalfLegend

Quick update on my Spread Collar Search, picked one up from Lands End, mom was at sears and found a coupon so I picked one up from their website for about $30, more than I wanted to spend, but I think its worth it.

Still on the hunt for shoes...

Thanks for your suggestions guys!


----------



## Steve Smith

caravan70 said:


> My suspicion is that certain labels (e.g. Brooks, J. Press) get so much play on online forums that younger trads tend to ignore the solid quality of, say, Corbin and Berle.


Agreed. Corbin and Berle are two nice labels which I have found to be almost impossible to resell.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

*TRAD/IVY SWEATERS!










ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and LOWER OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Braemar shetland. Sz L, Made in Scotland. *

This is a great sweater, and I'm still tempted to keep it... But I just have too many sweaters, and so the more beautiful ones--which don't get the wear they deserve!--need to find new homes. And this certainly qualifies as a beautiful sweater; a lovely rich, dark purpley-pink with Donegal-esque flecks of blue, black, and turquoise, this hard-wearing shetland was made in Scotland, and features the ever-desirable saddle shoulders. It's tagged a L, and measures Chest: 23 1/2, Sleeve c. 34, Length (BOC): 26. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just what I have in it, which is $30, or offer.*

  

*2) McKenna Aran sweater, size L.*

Made in Scotland I believe, this is a classic heavyweight Aran sweater. It does have a slight blemish on the elbow of one sleeve, as shown, which might or might not come out with washing or with dry-cleaning, but in any case isn't very noticeable and adds character. It also has a single dropped stitch on one sleeve, which i found on my third examination--so, again, not very noticeable! This is tagged a size Large, and measures Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: c. 33, Length (BOC): 25 1/2. A classic, rugged masculine sweater redolent of striding one's croft with a couple of sheepdogs or working on a fishing smack in the North sea. Overall, Very Good condition owing to the noted flaws, and hence asking

*Just $22, or offer.*

   

*3) Cambridge Dry Goods, British Ragg wool sweater*

*Claimed!*

Wonderfully hardy and rugged, this sweater looks very similar to the classic Ivy LL Bean Norwegian--of which I also have an example here! Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition, except that the interior lapel is off at one side--a minor flaw. Tagged an XL, this measures more like a M or a L, with Chest: 21 1/2, Sleeve: 33 1/2, Length: 26 1/2.

  

*4) English sweater, knitted on a HAND FRAME! *

*Claimed!*

This is a wonderful sweater, and if it wasn't way too short in the sleeves for me wouldn't be here! Knitted on a traditional hand frame in England from lovely drab-moss-green wool, this is a seriously heavy, chunky, warm sweater, featuring the always-desirable saddle shoulders. It's terrific, and I'm sorry to see it go, but the arms.... It does have a dropped stitch on the front near the hem, as shown, and some minor pilling on the undersides of the arms, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. I wish it fit; Chest: 23, Sleeve: c. 32, Length (BOC) c. 24 1/2.

  

*5) LL Bean Norwegian Sweater--THE ORIGINAL AND BEST!*

*Claimed!*

We all know what this is--the original Norwegian sweater! I purchased thsi from a fellow member last year and never wore it, as I already have a slew of these. This is the rare cream and charcoal version, and I'm asking just what I have it in, after shipping it to you! It's in absolutely excellent condition. Tagged a size Large, and Made in Norway--of course!

 

*6) LL Bean lambswool sweater vest--Made in Scotland*

Looking for a classic sweater vest from a reputable retailer that isn't "Imported"? Here it is! A lovely forest green, this vest is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Scotland from lovely soft lambswool. Tagged a size Medium Tall, this measures 21 1/4 wide, and is 25" long from the BOC.

*Asking just $24, or offer.*

 

*7) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland

(Selling for 32rollandrock!)*

A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm

*asking just $25, or offer.*


----------



## CMDC

For whoever out there is a 33x30 I don't think you'll need to buy khakis for a while. Came across a load of Brooks Clark fit in multiple colors. I should have the listing up later tonight.


----------



## Hardiw1

CMDC said:


> For whoever out there is a 33x30 I don't think you'll need to buy khakis for a while. Came across a load of Brooks Clark fit in multiple colors. I should have the listing up later tonight.


Great, I'm an exact 33/30 and in need of some good khakis. I'll be watching for them!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Steve Smith said:


> Agreed. Corbin and Berle are two nice labels which I have found to be almost impossible to resell.


I see these frequently; I knew they were decent quality, just wasn't sure about resale. Thanks for sharing some info.:icon_smile:


----------



## joenobody0

CMDC said:


> For whoever out there is a 33x30 I don't think you'll need to buy khakis for a while. Came across a load of Brooks Clark fit in multiple colors. I should have the listing up later tonight.


I'm a 33x30 and Clark is my preferred fit. I'll be looking forward to your posting.


----------



## TweedyDon

Steve Smith said:


> Agreed. Corbin and Berle are two nice labels which I have found to be almost impossible to resell.


Not if you find flat-front Berles in 34/34, or 34/35, you won't.....


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 13 Maine Hunting Shoes?*

Would anyone be interested in a *size 13* pair of Maine Hunting Shoes? (These would fit a 13 or 14 foot!) They would be around $35 shipped--certainly no more.

*PM me if so*, and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Danny

*Sportcoats and shirt*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/78/dscn2409jg5.jpg/

LL Bean burgundy chamois shirt. Tagged size 15 [neck size], essentially a small. shoulders 18" sleeve 22". Early 90s, Made in USA. $15 shipped.

Brown corduroy sport coat. Patch pockets. 2 button, missing bottom button. shoulder 18", length 30.5" $17 shipped.

3 piece 'After Six' white tuxedo. tails!! Perhaps an odd piece, but not one that pops up that often. shoulder 16", length 39.5" trousers are about a 30x30. adjustable side buckle. pleated. A couple minor stains, likely come out with a cleaning, but it is white so...please purchase accordingly. $30 shipped.

London Fog blue/white pincord suit. Tagged 44S. shoulder 18.75", length 30", trousers 36x27, plain bottom, pleated front. Couple minor stains, priced accordingly at $12 shipped.

Khaki corduroy sport coat. shoulder 17.25", length 30". darted, patch pockets. $17 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

This weekend's offerings...

First up, a Brook Taverner made in Britain Harris Tweed.
2 button, darted. Side vents
Beautiful tweed of light blue, brown, rust, and other flecks.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$45 conus














































Brooks Brothers olive glenplaid 3/2 sack suit
Tagged 42 Long but check measurements

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 32
Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5

Trousers: 36 x 33. Flat front, cuffed

$65 conus




























Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer
Two button, darted
Tagged 36R

Pit to Pit: 19.5
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24 +2

$35 conus



















Next up, 4 pair of Brooks Brothers Clark Fit khakis
Minimal wear to all of these
All are tagged 33 x 30. However, upon measurement, the lengths vary--as follows

The British Khaki and one pair of Regular Khaki are 33 x 29
The Stone and one pair of Regular Khaki are 33 x 28

All are flat front, no cuff

$22 conus each and discounts from multiple purchases



















LLBean Forest Green wide wale coruroys.
These appear unworn
Older made in USA version
Flap rear pockets
Flat front, no cuff

40 x 28

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers chocolate brown moleskins
Tagged 34x30 but measure 34 x 29
Flat front, no cuff

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
17.5 x 35

$22 conus



















Paul Stuart LS sport shirt
Size L
Needs one button replace on cuff

$22 conus


----------



## roman totale XVII

roman totale XVII said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have two Press Shaggy Dogs that I bought earlier this year, both size L. One is bright red and is currently on the website. The other is a sort of sherbet orange color which doesn't appear to be on offer this season. They've both been tried on by me, but never worn in anger, so are basically as new. I subsequently figured that an M is a much better fit for me and a busy year of business travel, plus moving house meant I just never got to returning these to the NYC Press before I moved away from the area.
> 
> How about $80 each or $150 for the pair shipped CONUS. Paypal recently hit me with the '21 day hold on funds' BS, so I'll be happy to take a personal check or money order, especially if you're one of the forum usual suspects!
> 
> PM me if you'd like more details or pics of the orange sweater. Cannot figure out how to get images loaded here...


Red claimed - thank you!

Orange still in play.

Im now also taking Paypal, for the time being at least, as they coincidentally restored my account the other day.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Speaking of Berle....
I have this nice pair of recent Berle wool pants, tag says 38R, but I measure them to be a 36 (with a 27.5 inseam, and cuffs to let down as well as some extra).
flat front, super 100s worsted, though they feel a lot heavier and softer, almost like a wool moleskin, or a midweight flannel.
color is a very, very dark gray, almost looks like a black or dark navy under lamp light.
I dunno, $12 shipped


----------



## Taken Aback

Steve Smith said:


> Agreed. Corbin and Berle are two nice labels which I have found to be almost impossible to resell.


The last Corbin Madras here was snatched from under my nose. Apparently, I have terrible luck.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Good luck with that. I'm still occupying PayPal, Day 19. The saga continues...



roman totale XVII said:


> Im now also taking Paypal, for the time being at least, as they coincidentally restored my account the other day.


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROP to $50 shipped!*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are three pairs of vintage trousers by iconic Trad shops - *Chipp, Berle and Brooks Brothers*. All are flat front, lightweight summer cotton trousers. In very good condition for their age, but have some slight, insignificant issues (bottom of one pocket on BB pants has been resewn; small faint discoloration on lower thigh on Berle pants).
> 
> The red of the Chipps is really striking; the salmon color of the Berle is beautiful. The BB khakis are in great condition. Vintage pants means more narrowly tailored legs, rather than billowing pants found on today's trousers.
> 
> Asking $65>*$50 shipped for all three pair or best offer*. I'm offering them here to my Trad brethren before posting them on the Other Forum.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Berle salmon color - 36 (2" to let out) x 30.25 (.5") with 1.75" cuffs
> Chipp red color - 35 (2") x 30.75 (1.5") with 1.75" cuffs
> Brooks Brothers khaki - 36 (3") x 30.25 (1") with 1.5" cuffs


2) *Yellow Lacoste polo, size 6 (Large).* In great condition (forgive the wrinkles). Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.

 

3) Lovely *handmade silk bow tie by Carrot & Gibbs*. Like new. Fishing lure pattern on royal blue background. Asking $25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.

 

4) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red*. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures 22" pit to pit. Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## CMDC

All of the BB khakis from yesterday's listing, plus the Moleskins and the BB pinpoint ocbd have been claimed. Thanks guys.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

I'm moving out of my house this week and am finally getting around to selling the assorted treasures that I've amassed these past few months at thrift and second hand stores around the Yale/New Haven area. First, as promised, is a Chesterfield coat that does not fit me. Friends, this is a serious coat. It weighs at least ten pounds, and the wool is thick and soft. It's a 3 button roll two with elegant peak-ish lapels. The collar velvet has got to be silk, it's so soft. I don't know exactly when it dates from, but it's got to be old. Forties? Thirties? I don't know. I've used it but sparingly, and I'd keep it save that the shoulders are a bit wide for me. Here are the measurements:

Shoulders: 19.5"
Sleeves: 25"
Chest: 22"
Length BOC: 43.5"









Because of its rarity, beauty, and the expense of shipping, I'm asking $175 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Bean vest, the Cambridge dry goods sweater, the MIT buttons, the English hand-loom sweater, the LL Bean Norwegian sweater, the black backless formal vest, the Lewin and Pink shirts, the Viyella shirt, the BB Santa tie, the J Press flannel, both the Episcopal ties, and the Polo pincord have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> The Bean vest, the Cambridge dry goods sweater, the MIT buttons, the English hand-loom sweater, the LL Bean Norwegian sweater, the black backless formal vest, the Lewin and Pink shirts, the Viyella shirt, the BB Santa tie, the J Press flannel, both the Episcopal ties, and the Polo pincord have all been claimed--thank you!


Whoa! That was fast - I was just measuring for the LLB sweater! Darn. Quality goods move quick; good job, TD!


----------



## straw sandals

*Darien Sport Shop and Yale Coop Harris Tweeds*

Hello again,

Next on my list of items for sale are three interesting tweed jackets from near-legendary Connecticut stores. The first is a stunning dark emerald green Harris tweed from the Darien Sport Shop. I've never seen a Harris tweed in a solid color before, so this was a surprise. This jacket is a near-template of tradly goodness, with a 3-roll-2 button stance, no darts, soft shoulders, and traditional leather buttons. It looks like dates from the 1960's, judging from its older union tag and Harris label. The lapels measure in at a standard 3.5", however, which I attribute to the generally conservative nature of Darien.

The size is unmarked, but here are the measurements:

Shoulders: 18
Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24"
Length BOC: 29.5"

The lining on the bottom of the jacket is a little tatty, but the jacket is otherwise in great shape. I'm asking $65.









The second jacket I have for you is an interesting "club coat" from the old Abercrombie and Fitch in a checked Viyella. Holy cow! Again, it has all of the necessary Trad accouterments, including a 3-roll-2 button stance, soft shoulders, no darts, three patch pockets, and interesting brass buttons. The sixties got to this one, as the lapels are just under 3 inches wide. This jacket is marked a 43, but here are the measurements:

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25"
Length BOC: 30.5"

The condition of this jacket is fantastic, and it would be perfect for a Christmas party. Or the club, I suppose - it *is* marked "club coat" on the inside label. I'm asking $75.







Finally, I have a very rare beast indeed - a Harris tweed produced for the Yale Coop. I've lived in New Haven for over three years and have haunted the thrifts since that time. This is the first time I've found a sport jacket produced for the Coop, that now-defunct bastion of quality shirts and other Ivy-styled treasures. This tweed is a dark grey and blue herringbone, is fully lined, and has traditional leather buttons. Yes, it's lightly darted, but it's still a 3-roll-2 jacket; I'd place it firmly in the 1980's preppy era of slightly more fitted traditional styling. To tell the truth, I found it next to another Coop jacket one size smaller, which I'm keeping. I wore it to Harvard-Yale and got nothing but compliments. I'd love for this to have a good home.

The size is unmarked, but I'd guess that it's around a 40R? I've got to ask for $75 for this one. Coop jackets are hard to come by. No condition issues. It's in excellent condition.

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Length BOC: 30"


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND FURTHER DROPS. CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MERCER HAS LASTED THIS LONG.



CMDC said:


> A whole slew of offerings today. Why go out and buy Christmas presents for your loved ones when you can treat yourself to these fine pieces? Don't worry. You've been a good boy this year. Santa knows.
> 
> All items in excellent condition w/no flaws except where noted.
> 
> You know you have too many clothes when you find a pretty obscure jacket thrifting that you already have. I own this exact same jacket, which I bought from Alan on the exchange about a year or so back...
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
> Tagged 44 R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +2
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Harris Tweed. Made in the USA
> 2 Button darted
> A beautifully rich dark green w/brown
> 
> Tagged 44R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson khakis
> Flat front, no cuff
> 36 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Made in Ireland argyle sweater vest
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 28
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercer and Sons microcheck long sleeve bd--blue and green on white
> 17.5 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white ocbd sport shirt
> Size S
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## AlanC

straw sandals said:


> Because of its rarity, beauty, and the expense of shipping, I'm asking $175 shipped.


Honestly, that's a steal of a price. If I didn't have my vintage J Press Chesterfield I'd be all over that one as the measurements look like they would work for a 40R (at least my sleeve length, anyway).


----------



## AlanC

A bit of a shoe purge. I've had a lot more coming in than going out. This won't fix the problem, but I can at least say I made a go of it.

I'll start things off with a pair of FREE SHOES! Our own generous srivats sent these to me, but despite the fact that they are fantastic shoes, they just never found a place in the rotation. I will send these free of charge to a needy Trad, preference given to someone starting out. If you have a full shoe closet don't PM me about them.

*CLAIMED!* Dack's Custom Grade Semi-Brogue Oxfords
Made in Canada
Size: 9D

https://img607.imageshack.us/i/img5993d.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/img5995z.jpg/ https://img259.imageshack.us/i/img5996q.jpg/

And now for NOT free shoes...

SOLD! *Gokey for Orvis Sauvage Oxfords*
Size: 9D

Your price: $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal

I purchased these from Etsy after Cardinal5 alerted the forum. They're not my bag. Overall solid shape, little wear (and pretty much none by me).

  

SOLD! *Grenson* Chukkas in box
Made in England
Crepe rubber soles
Size: 9D

I purchased these new from the legendary Bennie's sale. They were originally sold by Paul Stuart, and thus would have cost a fortune. They were my first chukkas. However, I since have added four more pairs (don't judge me--two were thrifted), and these don't fit my narrow width feet well.

Please note that the left shoe has a small triangular scrape on the toe.

Retail: $700+

$45 delivered CONUS, Paypal

  https://img851.imageshack.us/i/img5987j.jpg/

*H.S. Trask* bison Big Hole bluchers in box
Made in Italy
Size: 9.5M (fit a little small)

Excellent shape, little worn.

I purchased these new from STP a few years back. They're great knock around outdoor shoes.

$45 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## CMDC

^Fantastic offerings. Wish they were my size.


----------



## TweedyDon

Someone needs to steal that solid Harris from strawsandals..... Those are very, very rare, and that one's a beauty!


----------



## spielerman

CMDC said:


> UPDATE AND FURTHER DROPS. CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MERCER HAS LASTED THIS LONG.


I own that exact same Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack and wore it today, wonderful.. buy it up guys, owned and endorsed by two members...


----------



## caravan70

strawsandals - Judging from the label, I'd say thirties. I have a Brooks suit dating from that period with an identical label. That's an absolutely beautiful Chesterfield coat.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello again,

Two more offerings. Let's get 'er done.

First up is a pair of old black label Brooks Brothers "346" grey flannels. Flat front, 1.75" cuffs. Standard. Perfect. No issues. $50.

Waist: 18.5" (around 37")
Inseam: 32.5"
Outseam: 44.5"





Last but not least is a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit. It's a 3-roll-2, undarted with horn buttons (2 on cuff) executed in a lightweight pinstriped worsted wool. The lapel is about 3.25". The pants are flat front with 1.75" cuffs. The suit is marked as a 43R with 38 waist. Here are my measurements:

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24"
Length BOC: 30.5"

Pants

Waist: 19" (as marked)
Inseam: 27.5 (about 1.5" to spare)
Outseam: 39.5"

There are two tiny pulls on the rear end of the pants, which are all but unnoticeable. I didn't see it in the store and only noticed it when doing measurements. I was going to ask for $80, but with the pulls, how about $65?


----------



## Danny

Offers welcome, I know a couple of these things are less than pristine, but are perfectly serviceable. If anyone wants to make use of them, make me an offer. I'll wait a few days and then I have to get rid of them. If you want any more info or other pictures let me know. Thanks!



Danny said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/78/dscn2409jg5.jpg/
> 
> LL Bean burgundy chamois shirt. Tagged size 15 [neck size], essentially a small. shoulders 18" sleeve 22". Early 90s, Made in USA. $15 shipped.
> 
> Brown corduroy sport coat. Patch pockets. 2 button, missing bottom button. shoulder 18", length 30.5" $17 shipped.
> 
> 3 piece 'After Six' white tuxedo. tails!! Perhaps an odd piece, but not one that pops up that often. shoulder 16", length 39.5" trousers are about a 30x30. adjustable side buckle. pleated. A couple minor stains, likely come out with a cleaning, but it is white so...please purchase accordingly. $30 shipped.
> 
> London Fog blue/white pincord suit. Tagged 44S. shoulder 18.75", length 30", trousers 36x27, plain bottom, pleated front. Couple minor stains, priced accordingly at $12 shipped.
> 
> Khaki corduroy sport coat. shoulder 17.25", length 30". darted, patch pockets. $17 shipped.


----------



## Hardiw1

Florsheim saddle shoes
Size: 9D
30$


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some outerwear here, all top-shelf stuff. I've been meaning to do this for awhile, but it is now time to be brave...

First up, and this really has me torn, a North Face made-in-USA down coat, size large. This one is from my own closet and has been a trustworthy friend. I have been custodian of this coat for around five years now and can vouch for its durability, quality and warmth--it is like wearing a sleeping bag, but more practical when you're walking around. It has kept me toasty in temperatures below zero. Squeeze and poke around as much as you like, you won't feel a single quill, because this is the highest-quality goose down on the planet, a fine example of why NF has the reputation it currently enjoys. No tears, frays, stains or disappointments. It does not have a jillion pockets or underarm zips, just an old-school design with two-way outer flap pockets. I am letting this go only because of lack of closet space and a down parka with a hood that has come my way--at some point, my groaning closets have to give. $80 CONUS, and that is, honestly, a steal. There will be no markdowns on this coat. Part of me hopes that it does not sell, and if that is the case, I can, at least, tell my patience-of-Job wife that I tried.












Next, a Barbour Beaufort Classic jacket, size 44, I bought from Orvis in January, 2010. Here's the should-I-or-shouldn't-I thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?101086-I-have-400-to-spend-at-Orvis-what-should-I-do
Here is the exact jacket:

https://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=4X13
I have worn this coat exactly twice--it has less than one hour of wear. The back story: The sleeves are a tad long for me, it got to be spring time, one thing led to another and I never got around to sending it to Barbour for alterations. In the meantime, I acquired a Bedale, then an International, then some other coats, and I realized that a man can only have so many Barbours and so many coats. Orvis sells this for $400, plus tax and shipping. There are other retailers, I realize, but you won't come close to a Beaufort that is brand new, for all intents and purposes, for $225 CONUS.












Next, my first-ever Barbour, a Durham purchased from Tweedy Don three years ago, if I recall correctly--the beginning of a serious addiction. Size 44. Out of an abundance of caution and unfamiliarity with Barbour, I had this re-proofed by Barbour a month or two after purchase (in retrospect, it didn't need it) and it remains ready to go. There is a tiny hole near the cuff of the right sleeve (pictured) but no big deal. $90 CONUS.












Next, an Aquascutum vintage rain coat with Aqua 5 fabric. I can't say that this hasn't been worn, given that there is a name written on the tag (pictured) but it wasn't on anyone's back for very long, as evidenced by condition of the coat and the hang tags I found in the pocket when I bought it--the tags are not crinkled, torn or otherwise marred or in any way. They look absolutely new, as does the coat, with one minor exception: There is a slight run on the front, below the right shoulder, pictured. It will likely, I think, wear itself out if you wear the coat, which I have not. As they say, barely noticeable, but in the interest of full disclosure. No tagged size, but it is a tad snug on me, and only a tad--otherwise, I would keep it. I'm an honest 44. If you wear 42, this should be fine. Due to raglan sleeves, measurements are tough, but here goes: Pit to pit, 24 inches; length from back of collar in back, 38.5 inches; sleeves (from pit to cuff), 15.5 inches. $65 CONUS













Finally, an as-new Pendleton made-in-USA Mackinaw style jacket, size medium. This one's a beauty, with no imperfections of any kind save the initials LP written on the label with a Sharpie-type implement. No disappointments. $50 CONUS


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Wow, 32, that is some seriously good stuff, and that North Face is a steal.


----------



## AlanC

^You are rollin' and rockin' with those coats!


----------



## CMDC

^That Pendleton is really tempting. If I didn't already have one in red and black I'd be all over it. Somebody grab it before I change my mind.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Mississippi Mud said:


> Wow, 32, that is some seriously good stuff, and that North Face is a steal.


Agreed! I'd get the NF jacket, except it would only sit in a closet here in SoCal. heh


----------



## 32rollandrock

None of you are helping my resolve to thin the herd...



sbdivemaster said:


> Agreed! I'd get the NF jacket, except it would only sit in a closet here in SoCal. heh


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm saved from buying that Pendleton by knowing the arms will almost certainly be too short!


----------



## P Hudson

*Allen Edmonds collection, 1 Ralph Lauren Polo: 9D,*

I'll be in the US next week. I'm trying to thin the herd somewhat, but if you want something, I need to know in the next couple days. I'll bring them with me and ship from Chicago. I will NOT provide shoe trees, original boxes or shoe bags.















Black Plain Toe Blucher. This shoe is called the Bristol, which seems to be a common name at AE. If you do a google photo search, you'll be confused by the number of loafers that come up. These are, as you can see, the Blucher version. They are very soft leather, and in very good condition. Looking for $55 conus


----------



## P Hudson

9D Allen Edmonds Chukkhas.

I can't really explain these. I bought them a couple months back and haven't been able to wear them more than two or three times. They were sold to me (new) as AE Titans, which don't appear anywhere on their listings. All I can find is the Titan rubber sole. So I wonder if they are some kind of experiment. In any case, they look fantastic but didn't fit me like my other AEs. They remind me of the desert boots I wore in the '70s--just not enough support from that type of shoe. Asking $75 conus.


----------



## P Hudson

*AE Linden, 9D*

These are great. IIRC, I bought them new as blemished shoes, but can't find any flaws. They are a versatile model in great shape. I won't say I only wore them 8 times (or whatever) because I find that after two or three wearings, the leather sole is starting to show scuffs and develop that cottony softness--and I am not at all hard on shoes. Let me put it this way: the footbed hasn't even begun to take on indentations from my foot.

I am willing to sell these because I only wear black shoes once or twice a year, and on those occasions reach for a different pair of AEs.

Asking $70 conus.


----------



## P Hudson

*AE Holt, 9D*

I bought these new, and haven't worn them a lot. I like monks, but these are just too fancy for me with that detailing on the toes.
I'd like $90 conus, but will entertain offers in the next 48-72 hours. If these are your style, you're getting a great pair of shoes.


----------



## P Hudson

*AE Thayer, 9D*















Another pair of monks. These are in virtually new condition. They are a more chocolate brown than the picture shows (darker and less reddish). The buckles are chrome. Looking for $80 conus.


----------



## P Hudson

*Ralph Lauren Polo, black pennys in 9D*















Nice shoe, good leather, good condition. I don't know the model name anymore.

Asking $90 conus.


----------



## CMDC

Really wish you were a 10.5D PHudson. I don't envy you schlepping these all the way from Australia though.


----------



## P Hudson

*Southwick 3/2 sack 41R*

I love this jacket, but it is now too big after some recent weight loss. It is an partly lined Southwick with all the TNSIL effects.

Here are the numbers, though with an asterisk: shoulder 19 inches, armpit to armpit 22, sleeves 25. Bottom of collar is 32.5 inches. But I think this jacket was tailored before I bought it because it seems to be a more natural fit for a 41 or 42. That is to say, it has been taken in a fair bit and could probably be let out to accommodate up to a 42. Further evidence for this is that the sleeves are fuller than my other jackets. The ideal jacket, I guess, for a body builder.

I wear a big 38 or a 39, and you can see that the upper chest has more material than I need.

Naturally, this jacket is quite light given the nature of its lining. The back is only a light piece of wool.

The last shot is a pretty accurate representation of the color. I tended to wear this with navy trousers.

Asking $70 conus.


----------



## P Hudson

CMDC said:


> Really wish you were a 10.5D PHudson. I don't envy you schlepping these all the way from Australia though.


Imagine the money I spent over the years to have those shipped to Australia! Most sellers charge $40 just for the postage. Loading up a suitcase is easier and cheaper.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

For the life of me I can't understand why Allen Edmonds has models like the Thayer and they don't sell them in the U.S.A. Is it possible that some marketing guru has determined that the Thayer won't sell in the North American market?

Great looking shoe and I've order a pair in a heartbeat if they only offered it here.

Thanks for the posts P.Hudson.

Best of luck on your trip to the U.S.


----------



## P Hudson

127.72 MHz said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why Allen Edmonds has models like the Thayer and they don't sell them in the U.S.A. Is it possible that some marketing guru has determined that the Thayer won't sell in the North American market?
> 
> Great looking shoe and I've order a pair in a heartbeat if they only offered it here.
> 
> Thanks for the posts P.Hudson.
> 
> Best of luck on your trip to the U.S.


Thanks for the kind words. Can't wait to catch up with family and friends. As for the shoes, all of them are from the US. The Thayer may not be a current model (I got them 2 years ago) but they were sold in the US recently.


----------



## vwguy

32rollandrock said:


> Next, my first-ever Barbour, a Durham purchased from Tweedy Don three years ago, if I recall correctly--the beginning of a serious addiction. Size 44. Out of an abundance of caution and unfamiliarity with Barbour, I had this re-proofed by Barbour a month or two after purchase (in retrospect, it didn't need it) and it remains ready to go. There is a tiny hole near the cuff of the right sleeve (pictured) but no big deal. $90 CONUS.


This Barbour is oh so tempting!

Brian


----------



## spielerman

any chance someone has a sack 3/2 Corduroy Blazer in a 38R or 39R they want to part with?


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS



CMDC said:


> This weekend's offerings...
> 
> First up, a Brook Taverner made in Britain Harris Tweed.
> 2 button, darted. Side vents
> Beautiful tweed of light blue, brown, rust, and other flecks.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers olive glenplaid 3/2 sack suit
> Tagged 42 Long but check measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5
> 
> Trousers: 36 x 33. Flat front, cuffed
> 
> $60 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer
> Two button, darted
> Tagged 36R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 19.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +2
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Forest Green wide wale coruroys.
> These appear unworn
> Older made in USA version
> Flap rear pockets
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 40 x 28
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart LS sport shirt
> Size L
> Needs one button replace on cuff
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## catside

AlanC said:


> A bit of a shoe purge. I've had a lot more coming in than going out. This won't fix the problem, but I can at least say I made a go of it.
> 
> And now for NOT free shoes...
> 
> SOLD! *Grenson* Chukkas in box
> Made in England
> Crepe rubber soles
> Size: 9D
> 
> I purchased these new from the legendary Bennie's sale. They were originally sold by Paul Stuart, and thus would have cost a fortune. They were my first chukkas. However, I since have added four more pairs (don't judge me--two were thrifted), and these don't fit my narrow width feet well.
> 
> Please note that the left shoe has a small triangular scrape on the toe.
> 
> Retail: $700+
> 
> $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img851.imageshack.us/i/img5987j.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> *If these don't fit the buyer pass them to me please. I can't sign daily but check weekly my messages etc.Thx*
Click to expand...


----------



## Hardiw1

J Crew Allerton wingtips 
Size: 11.5
Very, very little wear on these, excellent condition. - 45$





Allen Edmonds
Size: 11 E
30$





Florsheim wingtips 
Size: 10 D
These have some good life left in them, but they need a lot of cleaning up and polishing. They need someone to ressurect them. 
5$ for shipping and they're yours.





Christmas candy cane tie 
3"
8$


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Offers welcome!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

LOWER OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) Sweaters!*

*1) Braemar shetland. Sz L, Made in Scotland. *

*CLAIMED!*

*2) McKenna Aran sweater, size L.*

*CLAIMED!*

*3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland

(Selling for 32!)*

A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm

*asking just $22, or offer.*

  

*B) Shirts!*

*1) Brooks Brothers 16.5/36.* A beautiful shirt, Made in the USA from Italian fabric. Spread collar. Like the Lewin, this is just back from being professionally laundered; will arrive in the laundry's plastic sleeve with all cardboard inserts keeping its shape! *Asking $24, or offer.*

  

*2) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*. Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $19, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

    

3) *Brooks Brothers BD*, 16.5/34. NON-iron; traditional fit. The colours of this shirt are lovely! It's in excellent condition. *Asking just $14, or offer.*

  

4) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $16, or offer. *

 

5) *Brooks Bros. OCBD*. 17.5/34. Made in the USA; MUST iron (hurrah), and a lovely pale blue. A laundry mark in the neck, hence just Very Good condition. *Asking just $15, or offer. *

 

*6) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *

A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!

*Asking $13, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*C) Tweeds from 32!*

*1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*

A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm

asking just *$24, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










   

*2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*

I've been looking for precisely this tweed for years now, and so I was extremely disappointed when I realized that no amount of tailoring would make this fit...

This is a beautiful jacket, made for Kevin & Howlin, the premier retailers of Donegal tweeds in Dublin. And this is an absolutely classic Donegal tweed--bursting with rough hewn nubby texture in a beautiful black pepper and dark cream Donegal weave. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, features slanted hacking pockets and twin vents, and was, of course, clearly Made in Ireland. It also features complementary coloured elbow patches! This isn't the sort of tweed that comes up everyday, so if this is your size grab it and make me very, very jealous....

It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--but you'd do this anyway on receipt, right? Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$39, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










  

*3) Nottingham Fabrics Donegal-esque tweed; three patch pockets!*

This is a very nice vintage tweed! Cut from Donegal-esque nubby tweed in earth tones, this is flecked throughout with spots of gorse yellow, cream, berry red, forest green, and dark evening blue. It features the always-desirable three patch pockets--the top one of which is nicely slanted--a very nice lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It's also single vented and quarter-lined and Made in the USA--and features a functional throat latch! It was made for Dunhill's of Huntington, W. Va... who are either THE Dunhill's, or else engaged in something suspiciously close to trademark infringement, given how their name is fonted!

This jacket needs a dry-clean just to freshen it up, and so is conservatively in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, I'm

asking just *$26, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4










    

*4) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*

Cut from a lovely bark brown tickweave-style tweed, this jacket is fully lined. It also features three patch pockets! It's unvented in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor flaws: there is some loose stitching in the lining at the hem, the back seam appears to "gape" slightly, as shown (although this might have been a feature of it when it was new, also--it's hard to tell if this is a development, a result of alteration, or something that it started with), and a small hole by the hem near the rear of the front, as shown. Despite these flaws, this jacket presents cosmetically as being in excellent condition, since they can't really be noticed and are, anyway, fairly easy fixes, but I would rate it overall as being in Very Good condition, but I'm still

asking just *$14, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










     

*5) Harris Tweed in basketweave*

A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$30, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2










   

*D) SUITS!*

*1) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *

This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.

Asking just $24, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 22 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.








      

*2) CLASSIC IVY SUIT! 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*

A trad classic! Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific 3/2 sack suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.










    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Kilgour, French, Stanbury Peak Lapel, Double Breasted Suit.

*







[/CENTER]

This is an absolutely beautiful suit! From the Savile Row house of Kilgour, French & Stanbury, this utterly British half-canvassed double-breasted suit features peak lapels and side vents, complete with the traditional interior strip of fabric in the lining (as shown in the interior shot) to guard against vent flare. It is fully lined, and also features pick stitching on the lapels and was Made in the USA from cloth woven in the British Isles. The fabric is wonderful--a rich, dark navy with pinstriping--again, wonderfully British! (my pictures don't do this justice at all--but please see the close-up of the cuff for best approximation.) The trousers are pleated, and feature both belt loops and interior buttons for suspenders (braces).

This suit is in absolutely beautiful condition--if the trousers were longer it wouldn't be here!

Asking just *$55, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. And lower offers are very welcome!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 31

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)

      

*E) FORMAL WEAR!*

*1) STUNNING 1952 Shawl Collar Tuxedo made by Lebow Clothes, of Natick, MA for The Larkey Co*

*CLAIMED!*

*2) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart by Southwick Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Tuxedo (jacket, trousers)
CLAIMED!
*
*3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION!*

_*(For 32)*_

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*4) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*Asking $10, or offer. *

      

*4) VARIA!*

*1) 36/34 Brooks Brothers chocolate cords.*

I bought these new in 1998, and wore them once, inside. I then... grew, and they didn't fit, so they were stored. I then shrank, but didn't discover them until it was too late... and I had shrunk out of them! I have no intention of expanding again, so they're here.

My pictures really don't do them justice--they're a lovely rich chocolate brown. They are pleated, but also cuffed. They are slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $19, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 36/34, and run true to size. *

  

*2) FREE! Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*FREE!! Asking just $12 for shipping in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties--with price drops!*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) HOLIDAY TIES! Several NWT. All in excellent condition.*








*From left to right:*

*1) NWT Brooks Brothers*. A beautiful tie that's not obviously festive until you look closely! Perfect for the subtly-celebrating trad. *Asking $16, shipped in CONUS.*



   

2) *Christmas tree emblematic*; unknown maker and no fabric content, but probably poly/silk. In excellent condition. *Asking $11, shipped in CONUS. *

  

3) *Nieman Marcus*, with an emblematic Santa and carrying a sack that on close inspection is labeled with an "NM"! There's something very endearing about this in the manner of Chipp's witty emblematics. Excellent condition, and extremely rare. Poly/silk, as is common with emblematics. *Asking $15, or offer, boxed in CONUS.*

   

4) *Brooks Brothers. THE iconic trad/ivy Christmas tie!* Featuring Santa about to engage in a chimney delivery. All silk, and in excellent condition. *SOLD*

5) *Manhattan; Santa with sleigh emblematic*. This is a lovely tie that I'm tempted to keep... But since I have a slew of emblematic ties already this is here. This is all-silk--unusual for an emblematic--and in excellent condition.* Asking $19 shipped in CONUS. *

   

6) *NWT Tango tie, from Bloomingdale's. *Another subtle tie for the stealth celebrator! This isn't obviously an emblematic featuring Christmas tree ornaments until close inspection. All silk, and excellent condition. *Asking $11 shipped in CONUS. *

  

*B) NON-HOLIDAY TIES*

*GROUP 1: Heraldics*










         

*All are $8 unless otherwise noted. *

a) Episcopal Church. Excellent condition. Polyester. (two available) ALL SOLD
b) Heraldic; book and sword. Very good condition. Poly.
c) Heraldic; griffin. Very good condition. Poly.
d) Scottish saltire by Lochcarron; made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Poly. SOLD
e) Heraldic; three shells. Small blemish; hence Good condition Poly. $5.
f) Heraldic; geomtrics (not shown in main picture). Very Good condition. $4

*GROUP 2: Silk emblematics
*










     

a) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition. $18
b) CLASSIC 1950s/1960s Chas. Young of Wall St. kangaroo emblematic. Silk. Good condition, hence just $9 
c) Harvale three torches. An Ivy League classic! Silk. Good condition, hence just $7.

*GROUP 3: Vintage Ivy regimentals.*










     

a) Brooks Bros. Keeper off on one side,a nd minor water stains to lining tip; hence just $6
b) Croston & Carr, by Revitz. A classic 1960s Ivy tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. SOLD
c) London 400 regimental; Very Good/Excellent condition. Another clasic Ivy regimental! SOLD

*GROUP 4: Emblematics*










     

All are in Very Good condition.

a) Smithsonian; space shuttle Columbia. Silk/Poly. $6
b) Sailing ship; Poly. $5
c) Yacht wheel; poly. Small blemish at tip, less noticeable than in picture. SOLD

*GROUP 5: Trad MIX!*










         

a) Barney's. Made in Italy; silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent. $14 
b) Pigtail Against the World. I have NO idea what this means! Small blemishs as shown, hence just $4
c) Irish linen. A beautiful Leander pink tie. Excellent condition. SOLD
d) Blass for Stern's. Wool; a lovely Italian tie in Very Good condition. $9.
e) Fawn wool knit; Very Good/Excellent condition; minor pull in knot area, unseen when worn. SOLD

*GROUP 6: Patriotic emblematics and more!
*
It seems that there was a fad for patriotic and complex emblematics around 1976, and (2) and (4) are great examples. (I believe An Affordable Wardrobe found one featuring redcoats that G. was very pleased with!) They're all poly, as is usual for this period--even Chipp went all artificial for their emblematics, I believe--and rather wide. But they're great examples of a now-gone Ivy fad, and would be perfect candidates for narrowing/bow-tie conversion.

All are in very Good condition, and priced very, very cheaply, given their rarity.










        

a) Chipp moneybags tie. SOLD
b) Naval shipbuilding? $6
c) Chipp bull and bear. SOLD
d) Signing of the Declaration of Independence and the Liberty bell! Minor pulls on lowest embroidered emblem, hence just $7

*GROUP 7: Exotic vintage ties!*

*Reposts, with price drops!
*
*Both of these are utterly wearable, and neither is in any need of babying! They're both in excellent condition... and you're not likely to see their like again, so grab 'em now you can!​
*

 

1) Sulka. A beautiful, Van Gogh-style Sulka; unmistakely vintage, but still utterly classic, and so not in the slightest bit out of place today! SOLD

 

2) Botany "Wrinkleproof". A rich, dark paisley; no fabric content but almost certainly wool. Excellent condition, and perfect with tweeds! *$11, CONUS, or offer. *


----------



## andcounting

DROPS Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32. [/SIZE] Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped







Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped







Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped *SOLD* Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves. 45 > 42 > 40 shipped.














Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 22 shipped.  Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.














Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings). Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves. 48 > 30 shipped.














A few ties. Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp* Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD* Tie - J Crew *12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.







Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. * 80 > 78 > 70 > SOLD!* Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves. Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.







Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). *80>75 > SOLD.* Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves. Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.














*TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110>SOLD!*[/SIZE] [/INDENT]*I also have some BB cord jackets that'll be up soon.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Taken Aback

127.72 MHz said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why Allen Edmonds has models like the Thayer and they don't sell them in the U.S.A. Is it possible that some marketing guru has determined that the Thayer won't sell in the North American market?
> 
> Great looking shoe and I've order a pair in a heartbeat if they only offered it here.
> 
> Thanks for the posts P.Hudson.
> 
> Best of luck on your trip to the U.S.


It seems you missed the boat:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?98317-RIP-Allen-Edmonds-Thayer 

This does pique my interest about other styles. Aside from domestic retailer-exclusives, are there more that are made by AE for foreign markets?


----------



## datsunfan

price drop



datsunfan said:


> Seafoam green wool knit cardigan made by LL Bean. Made in Ireland of 100% wool. Leather covered buttons. The picture of the button captures the color best. Tagged a size large, but please see measurements.
> *Price $25 ->$22 shipped CONUS SOLD*
> *
> Measurements*
> Pit-to-pit - 26"
> Shoulder- 23"
> Length -27"
> Sleeve - 34" from center of back with cuff, 35" without cuff


----------



## P Hudson

*J Crew Norwegian sweater, pure wool*

This sweater is in very good used condition. It is marked a medium, but the pit to pit is 22 inches and it is quite full through the chest and shoulders with plenty of sleeve length. I got it off the exchange a while back but was never able to wear it because while it is snug enough in the sleeves and waist, it's pretty big for a medium up top. I wonder if a woman owned it and stretched it out, but there is no way that 44 inches is a woman's medium. In any case, I'll take a loss here and let you have it for $25 conus. I assume it will cost about $10 for shipping.


----------



## chiamdream

I know the absolute price is high for this thread, but thrift is relative, right? I don't think these need much introduction: Alden 975 shell longwings in #8, size 11D (Barrie). They were purchased as seconds from Shoemart last year. You don't always know what you're going to get with Alden seconds (or firsts, for that matter), but there are really no issues with these. You can see that the right shoe has the beginnings of some creases in the vamp and there are some miscellaneous light scratches on the tongues - exactly the sort of wear that won't be noticeable after the first day's wear. No issues with the broguing, which I've seen on other Alden longwings. I've worn these around the office a couple of hours twice, but they haven't hit pavement. I don't really want to sell them, but since I don't have much call to wear them, I'm willing to pass them along here for $350 shipped (they're up to over $600 new these days). I'll throw in the trees and put them in an Alden box (they came in a no-name box without any of the accoutrements).


----------



## straw sandals

No takers? OK, OK. $150. That's my final price. Otherwise I'll just give it to a friend.



straw sandals said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm moving out of my house this week and am finally getting around to selling the assorted treasures that I've amassed these past few months at thrift and second hand stores around the Yale/New Haven area. First, as promised, is a Chesterfield coat that does not fit me. Friends, this is a serious coat. It weighs at least ten pounds, and the wool is thick and soft. It's a 3 button roll two with elegant peak-ish lapels. The collar velvet has got to be silk, it's so soft. I don't know exactly when it dates from, but it's got to be old. Forties? Thirties? I don't know. I've used it but sparingly, and I'd keep it save that the shoulders are a bit wide for me. Here are the measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Chest: 22"
> Length BOC: 43.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of its rarity, beauty, and the expense of shipping, I'm asking $175 shipped.


----------



## straw sandals

Drops!

$50 for any of these tweeds. Take them, please!



straw sandals said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Next on my list of items for sale are three interesting tweed jackets from near-legendary Connecticut stores. The first is a stunning dark emerald green Harris tweed from the Darien Sport Shop. I've never seen a Harris tweed in a solid color before, so this was a surprise. This jacket is a near-template of tradly goodness, with a 3-roll-2 button stance, no darts, soft shoulders, and traditional leather buttons. It looks like dates from the 1960's, judging from its older union tag and Harris label. The lapels measure in at a standard 3.5", however, which I attribute to the generally conservative nature of Darien.
> 
> The size is unmarked, but here are the measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 18
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length BOC: 29.5"
> 
> The lining on the bottom of the jacket is a little tatty, but the jacket is otherwise in great shape. I'm asking $65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second jacket I have for you is an interesting "club coat" from the old Abercrombie and Fitch in a checked Viyella. Holy cow! Again, it has all of the necessary Trad accouterments, including a 3-roll-2 button stance, soft shoulders, no darts, three patch pockets, and interesting brass buttons. The sixties got to this one, as the lapels are just under 3 inches wide. This jacket is marked a 43, but here are the measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length BOC: 30.5"
> 
> The condition of this jacket is fantastic, and it would be perfect for a Christmas party. Or the club, I suppose - it *is* marked "club coat" on the inside label. I'm asking $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I have a very rare beast indeed - a Harris tweed produced for the Yale Coop. I've lived in New Haven for over three years and have haunted the thrifts since that time. This is the first time I've found a sport jacket produced for the Coop, that now-defunct bastion of quality shirts and other Ivy-styled treasures. This tweed is a dark grey and blue herringbone, is fully lined, and has traditional leather buttons. Yes, it's lightly darted, but it's still a 3-roll-2 jacket; I'd place it firmly in the 1980's preppy era of slightly more fitted traditional styling. To tell the truth, I found it next to another Coop jacket one size smaller, which I'm keeping. I wore it to Harvard-Yale and got nothing but compliments. I'd love for this to have a good home.
> 
> The size is unmarked, but I'd guess that it's around a 40R? I've got to ask for $75 for this one. Coop jackets are hard to come by. No condition issues. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length BOC: 30"


----------



## straw sandals

Flannels are gone, but the suit is still for sale. How about $45? For a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit? Anybody?



straw sandals said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Two more offerings. Let's get 'er done.
> 
> First up is a pair of old black label Brooks Brothers "346" grey flannels. Flat front, 1.75" cuffs. Standard. Perfect. No issues. $50.
> 
> Waist: 18.5" (around 37")
> Inseam: 32.5"
> Outseam: 44.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least is a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit. It's a 3-roll-2, undarted with horn buttons (2 on cuff) executed in a lightweight pinstriped worsted wool. The lapel is about 3.25". The pants are flat front with 1.75" cuffs. The suit is marked as a 43R with 38 waist. Here are my measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length BOC: 30.5"
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist: 19" (as marked)
> Inseam: 27.5 (about 1.5" to spare)
> Outseam: 39.5"
> 
> There are two tiny pulls on the rear end of the pants, which are all but unnoticeable. I didn't see it in the store and only noticed it when doing measurements. I was going to ask for $80, but with the pulls, how about $65?


----------



## Hardiw1

Florsheim saddles have sold.


----------



## ATL

I posted this on the thrift store blues thread, but realized it might be more appropriate here. 
Just picked up this in a small, which fits me well, but I might not keep it (I usually wear 40s-ish). It's brown and is close to perfect. Would there be any interest in this if I decide not to keep it? 
https://www.styleforum.net/t/237728/banana-republic-black-leather-jacket-blazer-xs


----------



## 32rollandrock

Absolute steals.



straw sandals said:


> Drops!
> 
> $50 for any of these tweeds. Take them, please!


----------



## 32rollandrock

No worries, the Pendleton has just been claimed. The Barbours, the North Face and the Aquascutum remain in play. Act now to avoid future regret.



TweedyDon said:


> I'm saved from buying that Pendleton by knowing the arms will almost certainly be too short!


----------



## Patrick06790

Orvis nubuck brogues 10M. Forgot I had them until I dug them out of a storage box. Some use, a little dinged up here and there, but nothing serious, and these are for rough weather anyway.

*SOLD*

$25 shipped CONUS


----------



## AlanC

*Burberry* sport shirt
Tagged size: L
Made in USA (by Gitman)

Fantastic shape, fantastic collar roll. If it was a medium I'd keep it.

Retail on these is ~ $250 (crazy, I know)

Yours for a mere $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img6018v.jpg/ https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img6022kr.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img6020pi.jpg/

*SOLD!!* J Press Burlington Knot tie

$20 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*Vineyard Vines* trains tie
Made in USA

$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img6008d.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img6010y.jpg/

*Salvatore Ferragamo* palm trees & hammocks tie
Made in Italy
Not everyone's cup of tea, but those who like 'em, love 'em.

Retail: $170

Yours for $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/img6013z.jpg/ https://img843.imageshack.us/i/img6015c.jpg/

Turned images is the fault of Imageshack. They were straight when I uploaded them.


----------



## Patrick06790

These are still here, take 'em for $60 (dropped from $75). AE MacNeils, 9D.










































Also unearthed these vintage Brooks braces. Take them both for $30. *SOLD*


----------



## ATL

This small men's leather blazer from Banana Republic fits, but it isn't really my style.


Anyone want to trade? I'm looking for a leather bomber, black wingtips in 9.5 ish, cord jacket with patches in a 40s-ish. Or you could make me an offer for it. 


There are some light scuff marks that would come from wearing the jacket a few times, but other than that, this is pretty perfect.


The length is about 30
Chest is 40
Sleeve is around 31


----------



## 32rollandrock

Update:

The recently listed Barbour Beaufort is now claimed, along with the Pendleton. The other Barbour, the North Face and the Aquascutum remain available. Thanks.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*Seller AndroFan: a Positive Experience*

I just wanted to share my positive experience with a fairly new seller on the Exchange, he's AndroFan. He very graciously agreed to ship to Canada two very nice shirts. Once the terms were agreed upon (in fact shipping was not even increased so that I paid the "Conus going rate" and I paid him, the package was in the mail the same day.

Don't hesitate to deal with this gentleman, I know I will if I'm looking for something and he happens to have what I want.


----------



## jkidd41011

Two jackets that I would be willing to sell or Swap:

Andover (not shop)....this is in really excellent condition and looks great for it's age:

Measurements:

Armpits -21+"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeves - 24.5"
Length - 30"










































Harris Tweed Sport Coat by DS Stuart. Tagged 50R

Measurements:

Armpits -25"
Shoulders - 22"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 31"


----------



## Danny

I've got a PRL purple label tweed driving cap in camel herringbone tweed. I bought it last year and wore it a couple of times and this year found a small [.3 cm] moth hole it. It's a really nice cap and I thought about having it reweaved to repair the hole, but it will probably cost more than the hat did to do so. So if anyone wants it as is or wants to have it repaired I'll let it go for $20. It's a size L/XL [adjustable] which would fit a 7.25 hat size or larger I think. I am a 7.5. I don't know exactly how it will come across in the photos, I did a white balance, etc...the color is really a camel/tan, not really brown, or at least it's very light brown. Somewhat unusual color for this type of cap.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Here's a Lands End paintbrush shirt I picked up a while back and never got around to wearing.

I laundered it once (air dry) to try and get the stiffness out, but it's been hanging in my closet since.

15.5x34, must iron, trim fit, it's a very dark navy blue on white gingham check. 

I've had other things in a similar pattern, and they've faded to a lighter navy color over time, and I assume this one would do the same.

asking $20 shipped conus or offers


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of Allen Edmonds Polos in 9.5 B. These are nearly new, as reflected by immaculate uppers, lack of wear on heels and thick (trust me) soles. Classic made-in-USA saddles for just SOLD. Trees not included.












Not sure of what kind of reception these will get, but I would (hand in air) wear these if they fit. Genuine crocodile kiltie (!) loafers in 11 D. These haven't seen much wear. If they don't sell here, I suspect they will somewhere, thus SOLD, with trades/offers gladly entertained. They are kitty magnets.


----------



## CMDC

^Great deal on those Polos. I've got a pair in the burgundy/black combo. Wish these were my size.


----------



## ATL

The jacket has been posted. And right before I got a $60 offer. Bad timing, I guess. Bidding for the jacket starts at $40.


----------



## straw sandals

There have been a few inquiries about the green tweed, but it's still for sale. I remeasured the shoulders; they're actually 18.5". I'd guess that it's something like a 42S? The chest is pretty big. Offers welcome on everything that I've posted...


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NWT Charleston Khaki patch madras trousers, size 36. Actual measurements are 18.75" across the waist and a 33" inseam. These are pleated. Asking $42.50 shipped CONUS


















NWOT no iron button down oxfords from L.L. Bean and Lands End. All are 17/33. Asking $27.50 each, or the whole lot for $85 shipped CONUS


































Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, 16/35, with unlined collar. Excellent condition. Asking $25 shipped CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

ATL said:


> The jacket has been posted. And right before I got a $60 offer. Bad timing, I guess. Bidding for the jacket starts at $40.


If the item is "no longer available" , you can remove the listing from feeBay:

https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?EndingMyAuction


----------



## ATL

Just picked up a pair of these:


----------



## Andy Roo

Two identical pairs of Bills Khakis original twills; model M2; khaki; waist size 40; inseam 32"; plain hems; like-new, un-broken-in condition. $50 each, shipped; $90 for both.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*J.Press Pressidential*

I just purchased this fantastic J.Press Pressidential navy pinstripe suit from another forum member. Unfortunately, the pants just don't fit me right. So, I'd just like to get back what I have in it. It's a recent model, and the wool is extremely soft. It has moderately bold stripes, spaced 0.5 inches apart. Jacket is a 3-button sack, light shoulder padding, and fully lined. The pants are flat front with no cuffs. The only issue is a tiny pin-sized hole on the sleeve near the buttons, which is unlikely to be noticed. All in all a great suit.

Tagged a 42R.

chest: 44"
shoulder: 19"
sleeve: 25"
BOC: 30.75"

pants are flat front with buttons for braces (no cuffs)
waist: 37" +2
inseam: 30" +3

$65, shipped


----------



## sbdivemaster

*IZOD, Lands End, Hilfiger, Tyrwhitt, Polo-RL, RL Purple, Façconable...*

Just got back from thrifting - not too bad.

I want to inquire with the group as to some stuff I see out there. I came across a large dump of RL Purple Label, Tyrwhitt, and Façconable shirts today. Are these of interest to anyone? Do they do well on the resale?

Also, I always come across, IZOD, LE, Hilfiger, and Polo-RL shirts (both OCBD's and various sport shirts), most made in one Asian country or another; do people go for these? Still see the occasional LE made in USA, and some Polo-RL's, but just not sure about the foreign mades.

One more week and exams will be over; then, I will be listing a bunch of goodies I have accumulated over the last few weeks. :icon_cheers:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm hating that this suit is too small for me--a super price, and well worth spending a few bucks for a re-weave.



SouthernLiveOak said:


> I just purchased this fantastic J.Press Pressidential navy pinstripe suit from another forum member. Unfortunately, the pants just don't fit me right. So, I'd just like to get back what I have in it. It's a recent model, and the wool is extremely soft. It has moderately bold stripes, spaced 0.5 inches apart. Jacket is a 3-button sack, light shoulder padding, and fully lined. The pants are flat front with no cuffs. The only issue is a tiny pin-sized hole on the sleeve near the buttons, which is unlikely to be noticed. All in all a great suit.
> 
> Tagged a 42R.
> 
> chest: 44"
> shoulder: 19"
> sleeve: 25"
> BOC: 30.75"
> 
> pants are flat front with buttons for braces (no cuffs)
> waist: 37" +2
> inseam: 30" +3
> 
> $65, shipped


----------



## AndroFan

Clothes are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers*, so please make them.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular jacket, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.




More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FO9lB


Southwick grey with light pinstripes, 3 piece, 2 button "2 roll 1.5", single vented.
Asking *$65-->$60-->$55*
Measurements are Jacket: 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.75" sleeves, 18.25" shoulders, 31" length. Pants (please see pictures): waist -17.25" (measured the front, laying flat, so 35"), length - 29" inseam, 38.25" outseam.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/64/6487231b_100_3030.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/67/67214226_100_3036.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ae/ae9bb16f_100_3038.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/16/16362a6c_100_3040.jpeg


Recent Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" charcoal grey tiny checks suit. 2 button, single vented, notch lapels.
Asking *$55*
Tagged size 42R. Looks to be very recent from the tags, in excellent condition.
 

https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b8/b895c4e6_100_2912.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/03/0304155a_100_2921.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/69/69d3fb1d_100_2925.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dced7cb5_100_2927.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f2/f2b28926_100_2918.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2bf94959_100_2932.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8d/8d21ef71_100_2933.jpeg



Hart Schaffner & Marx Gold Trumpeter, for Hechts, 2-button Navy Blue Suit with Pinstripes. Single vented, notch lapel, double pleated pants.
Asking *$45-->$37*
Doesn't seem old based on the union tag, well maintained, freshly dry cleaned.
Tagged as 42XL. Actual measurements: Jacket - pit to pit: 23", waist: 22", sleeves: 28", shoulders: 19.5", length: 33.25". Pants - waist: 18" (36"), inseam: 32" (measured to bottom of cuff), outseam: 43.5" (bottom of waistband to bottom of cuff). 1.25" on each side to let out in the waist (so, 2" total). No additional material at cuffs to let out.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f63bfb8c_100_2938.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/07/0759da0b_100_2940.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2e/2ed38fc6_100_2941.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/7b/7b869e1b_100_2951.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/48/48a25d1a_100_2953.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d7/d78c26e1_100_2954.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8f/8fa6ce34_100_2944.jpeg



Hart Schaffner & Marx, for Hechts, Navy Blue 2-button Suit with light red large checks. Single vented, notch lapel, double pleated pants.
Asking *$36-->$30*
Doesn't seem old based on the union tag, well maintained, freshly dry cleaned.
Tagged as 42XL. Actual measurements: Jacket - pit to pit: 23", waist: 21.5", sleeves: 28", shoulders: 19", length: 34". Pants - waist: 18" (36"), inseam: 33" (measured to bottom of cuff), outseam: 43.5" (bottom of waistband to bottom of cuff). 1.25" on each side to let out in the waist (so, 2" total). No additional material at cuffs to let out.







Hickey Freeman "Boardroom" houndstooth, 53% silk/47% wool sportcoat
Asking *$35*
Single vented, 2 buttons.
There's something funky on the fabric, though because of the pattern I honestly can't tell whether it's a pull or a surface stain. It honestly looks like a surface stain though I haven't tried cleaning it so I don't know for sure. Anyhow, see the pic above.
Tagged size 48R, actual measurements are 26" pit to pit, 25.25" waist, 23" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 30.5" height.


​https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dccd6032_OxxfordStriped1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/CAaF0


Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking *$50-->$45-->$40*
*S*ize marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Pretty recent (tagged 2003) Tom James "Filo A' mano" sportcoat, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50-->$45*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 24.5, Waist: 24, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 19.5, Length: 31.75


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Recent (tagged 2005) Tom James "Filo A' Mano" SC, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking *$50-->$45*
Pit to pit: 25.5, Waist: 24.5, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 20.5, Length: 31.75



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/TY17R


Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking *$50-->$45*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button was replaced with a near-perfect match. Pics above.



https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/71/71754a6f_100_2804.jpeg


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/OozWu


Canali Navy Blue Blazer 100% Virgin Wool *Loro Piana *fabric.
Asking *$65-->$58*
Unvented, 2 buttons, feels like full canvas to me, but *don't quote me on this*...I used the "pinch test", and I'm very new to this canvassing determination stuff.
Easily the softest wool jacket I've felt. I thought it was cashmere like the other Canali LP sportcoat I have. I'd be keeping it myself but the sleeves are too short on me.
Tagged size 52 (European), actual measurements are 22" pit to pit, 20.5" waist, 22.5" sleeves, 20.5" shoulders, 29.5" height.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c42611b_Burberry1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/FWwbo

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/00/0009c447_Burberry2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2baa0d94_Burberry3.jpeg

Burberry, 2 button charcol with light pinstripes, double vented.
Asking *$40-->$35-->$30*
Size listed as 42S. Actual measurements 22.75" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 30.25" length.



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/1hcSB

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/636f62fc_Sterling3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fafc46c_Sterling4.jpeg

Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking* $30*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/dCjY1


Brooks brothers "346 stretch", charcoal color, 2 button, single vented. Pristine condition, possibly NWOT (back vent fabric still sewn shut - see pic)
Asking *$35-->$32-->$30*
Size listed at 48L. Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 24" waist, 26.25" sleeves, 21.5" shoulders, 33.5" length.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/IkORS


Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking *$30-->$27*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length



https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b8/b8731747_ZegnaSweater2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a1/a1834ffb_ZegnaSweater1.jpeg

§ Zegna v-neck sweater, yellow with green and brown textured pattern. 70% cotton blend. Listed size Large/52.
§ Asking $35*-->$32.

* 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/55/55bc3f39_100_3024.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dc715db6_100_3020.jpeg



Polo Ralph Lauren 100% Cotton, navy Cable Knit Sweater
Asking *$28*
Tagged size XL
Great condition, no pulls or loose strings.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2c/2c0aea29_100_2818.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/57/57f8f2d7_100_2816.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/26/26a9a850_100_2815.jpeg


Hickey Freeman blue textured button up.
Asking *$20*
Size marked as 16.5/32.
Freshly dry cleaned





Gitman Bros OCBD with button clasp collar
Asking *$20*
Size 15/34

 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0c/0c5fe8ae_100_3015.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/94ef6980_100_3014.jpeg



Brooks Brothers "346" OCBD dress shirt
Asking *$15*
Tagged size Large
Gorgeous, vibrant color. Excellent condition.
 


https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/76/76ccc426_100_3008.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b94181b4_100_3007.jpeg



Brooks Brothers "Original Polo" OCBD dress shirt
Asking *$15*
Tagged size 16/34-35
Excellent condition.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/70/706e7b4d_100_2725.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/51/515a592c_100_2722.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d5/d5194ea4_100_2727.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/74/7445024b_100_2722.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/05/05c80fe8_100_2727.jpeg

Brooks Brothers "All Supima" OCBD
Asking *$17-->$15*
Tagged size 15.5/33
Excellent condition, freshly dry cleaned.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/68/687eb89d_100_2520.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f65c5c8d_100_2521.jpeg​
Polo Ralph Lauren 100% linen purple striped shirt
Asking *$20-->$16*
Tagged size Large
Freshly dry cleaned


https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a3/a3ddc0c6_100_2618.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6a/6a938ce6_100_2620.jpeg


Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 (original stays replaced)
$18-->*$15*
Freshly dry cleaned.



https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8e/8ea46a5b_100_2603.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0d/0da88d38_100_2604.jpeg

Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/bea5d088_100_2642.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c2/c23a4138_100_2648.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 -
$16-->*$15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a6/a6ebe02a_100_2650.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0a/0a236827_100_2641.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd83c244_100_2636.jpeg

Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 -
$15-->*$14*





Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->15*
Ermengildo Zegna - $17*-->$15*







Brooks Brothers - *$15-->$14*
Salvatore Ferragamo (seriously looks/feels NWOT) -$17*-->$15*




Faconnable (appears to be NWOT, but unsure so won't call it so; plastic tag holder is still attached to the tag though) - $16-->*$14*
Robert Talbot "Best of Class" - *$SOLD*




Polo Ralph Lauren, green with red dots - great Christmas colors! - *$14*
Wild Fendi tie, red and blue geometric lines -* $12*






Ermengildo Zegna - $17*--*>$15-->*$SOLD*
Ermengildo Zegna - $14*-->$12* (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20*-->$17*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate -* $14* (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)




Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$12* (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$SOLD*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$15-->$14*




Brooks Basics - Yellow with blue flowers, nice design - *$15-->$14*
Brooks Basics - $*SOLD*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Hugo Boss Black Label - $14*-->$12*




Burberrys' - $17-->*$15*
Brooks Brothers "346" - *$15-->$14*
John Comfort, made in England - *$13-->$11*
Charles Hill (English maker) - *$11*
Charles Hill (English maker) - *$11*




Ike Behar - $14*-->$12*
Ike Behar - *$SOLD*
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur -* $12*
Christian Dior Monsieur - *$12*




Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $14*-->$12*
Robert Talbott Studio - *$11-->$9* (small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio - *$12-->$10*
Robert Talbott...very vintage -*REMOVED*




REMOVED
REMOVED
REMOVED
XMI Platinum - $12*-->$10*
Lands End - *$12*
XMI Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin (50/50 silk/wool) - *$SOLD*


​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b1/b1b4830b_100_2527.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/14/14f56854_100_2530.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/94fbb885_100_2535.jpeg

Polo Ralph Lauren khaki chinos
Asking *$22-->$16*
Tagged size 40 x 36, pleated
Incredibly soft 100% cotton, in fantastic condition with no stains, fading, or discoloration.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/54/54e36309_100_2959.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c0/c0d9678c_100_2957.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bc/bc238b9f_100_2961.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/11/11454f8f_100_2963.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/73/73817644_100_2964.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/342a82df_100_2966.jpeg



Brooks Brothers Burgundy-colored calfskin loafers.
Asking *$50*
Size 11.5C
Leather needs a good cleaning and waxing, but they are in good condition with minimal toe creasing.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0b/0b4da780_100_2362.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f1/f14108db_100_2364.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/18/18d219e5_100_2371.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/34/34667e71_100_2392.jpeg



Florsheim Wingtip Brogues
Asking *$35*
Size 9D
https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/38/38522513_100_2374.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a5/a5403394_100_2382.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d8/d8933beb_100_2384.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/86/867a85ff_100_2389.jpeg



Vintage Hannover wingtip brogues
Asking $39-->*$35*
Size 9C
​


----------



## brantley11

I have a pair of Charleston Khakis Flat Front Classic Khaki with brown leather suede front pocket edge (Exactly like the Bills Khakis Weather Canvas) pants that I have lost the battle of getting into. They are 34 x 32 (Measure 34" x 31 1/2" Tagged 35x32) and fit a lot like a M3. The condition of them is excellent and I am looking to get $25 including priority shipping east of the Mississippi, for west add $3. PM me with interest.


----------



## ATL

I have to sit with these a bit more before I decide to give AE my $99 for a spit shine or pass them off. Here are the Allen Edmonds Saxon I picked up today at GW, built on a last that they don't use anymore. Could be a nice business casual shoe, but I'm really searching for something a bit dressier. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628340970525/ 
Any interest?

And I picked this tweed up a while ago. I don't think it's anything special, but I love the color, which is more maroon than you can see on the pics.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628341109575/


----------



## P Hudson

ATL said:


> I have to sit with these a bit more before I decide to give AE my $99 for a spit shine or pass them off. Here are the Allen Edmonds Saxon I picked up today at GW, built on a last that they don't use anymore. Could be a nice business casual shoe, but I'm really searching for something a bit dressier.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628340970525/
> Any interest?
> 
> And I picked this tweed up a while ago. I don't think it's anything special, but I love the color, which is more maroon than you can see on the pics.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628341109575/


I had a pair of Saxons that I gave to a nephew. They're not my style, but they are a well made shoe. That jacket looks interesting. Are you going to post size information?


----------



## Reldresal

32rollandrock said:


> I'm hating that this suit is too small for me--a super price, and well worth spending a few bucks for a re-weave.


Me too. The jacket is fine for me, but the pants are too large in the waist.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bringing in a waist a bit isn't a big deal. If it's within a couple inches, you should jump.



Reldresal said:


> Me too. The jacket is fine for me, but the pants are too large in the waist.


----------



## Reldresal

I'm a 34 waist. I was concerned about 37+3 to let out...never had an alteration on the waist more than 2 inches.


----------



## ATL

P Hudson said:


> I had a pair of Saxons that I gave to a nephew. They're not my style, but they are a well made shoe. That jacket looks interesting. Are you going to post size information?


I'll measure the jacket when I get home, but I'd guess it's about a 40S because it fits me almost perfectly.


----------



## Jack1425

Reldresal said:


> I'm a 34 waist. I was concerned about 37+3 to let out...never had an alteration on the waist more than 2 inches.


^
+1 My heart skipped seeing that Press for the price and the jacket was spot on. Alas, with suits being a 34/32 always seems my undoing.


----------



## swb120

Big shout out and thank you to Doug Tucker, from whom I recently bought a gorgeous BB sack camel hair s'coat...which I'm wearing today! Thanks again, Doug!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yeah, that does sound sketchy. Perhaps we should establish a sub-thread: The Official AAAC Orphanage.



Reldresal said:


> I'm a 34 waist. I was concerned about 37+3 to let out...never had an alteration on the waist more than 2 inches.


----------



## ATL

Have you guys ever sold thrift finds on Etsy? Their 0.20 + 3.5% fee looks a lot more appealing than Ebay's 9% fee.


----------



## swb120

Lots of great stuff here...hope they find good Trad homes! Sorry for the poor phone pics.

1) *Gorgeous Pendleton black watch plaid sportcoat, size 38R*. Perfect for Christmas parties, and of course, all year round. Made in USA. My photos are terrible, but the color is a rich, deep navy and green - not at all washed out as the pics make it appear. Leather buttons are like new. Looks as if it was never worn. This is the sportcoat you keep for the next 20 years!

Asking *$65 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements:
*Chest: 40
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24.5
Shoulders: 17.25
Length (BOC): 30/75









    

2) *Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA*. Absolutely like new. If you've been looking for one, you won't find a nicer one in better condition. Hits below the waist.

Asking *$85 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 25.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Shoulders: 20.5-20.75
Length (BOC): 29









   

3) *NOS Florsheim Imperial pebble grain longwings, size 7.5B*. Never worn. Amazing.

Asking *$115 shipped CONUS*.

*Outsole measurements*: 11 3/4" x 4 1/8"









  

4) *Like new Brooks Brothers tweed cap, size XL*. Newest model/label. Retail for $98 at BB. I wear a size 7 1/4 to 3/8 and it was big on me.

Asking *$30 shipped CONUS*.









   

5) *Vineyard Vines slate blue fleece vest, size XS*. Lovely color, in excellent condition.

Asking *$35 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 39
Length: 27


----------



## rabidawg

*I purchased the below Pendleton Blackwatch jacket from TweedyDon. It is an amazing jacket, but I went in a different direction for my holiday party attire. This fits spot-on as a 40S. If anyone is interested, I'll offer this for what I paid, $50 shipped CONUS. *

*Thanks!*



TweedyDon said:


> *1) GRAIL! Pendleton Blackwatch Jacket*
> 
> An Ivy/Trad GRAIL! This is an absolutely beautiful half-canvassed Blackwatch jacket, Made in the USA by Pendleton, this jacket is half-lined in Pendleton's signature lining and features lovely leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It has a single vent, and apart from some minor patina to the buttons is in excellent condition. The front left hand pocket is still basted shut! This is an absolutely wonderful jacket in a very nice weight--absolutely perfect for fall weekends or Ivy dinner parties!
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/5)
> Shoulder 18 1/4
> Length: 29 1/2


----------



## hookem12387

Wish here blackwatch jackets popping up had longer sleeves!


----------



## nerdykarim

Not thrift, but PSA:

LL Bean has 20% off + free shipping + $10 gift card after spending $50. That makes their $31 each or 2 for $50 after GC.

Apparently you have to click through the link on this thread in order to activate the additional 20% off.

Other things that look like decent deals: 
for $39.99
for $27.99
for $15.99


----------



## allan

nerdykarim said:


> Not thrift, but PSA:
> 
> LL Bean has 20% off + free shipping + $10 gift card after spending $50. That makes their $31 each or 2 for $50 after GC.
> 
> Apparently you have to click through the link on this thread in order to activate the additional 20% off.
> 
> Other things that look like decent deals:
> for $39.99
> for $27.99
> for $15.99


Not your fault, of course, Karim, but:

Does anyone besides me intensely dislike "pant" in the singular? I'd almost rather see "trou". :icon_smile:

"Trousers", please, Mr. Bean!


----------



## Taken Aback

hookem12387 said:


> Wish here blackwatch jackets popping up had longer sleeves!


If the Pendletons all seem to, try seeking out other brands. Pendleton is the most plentiful brand, but there are others that popup on eBay.


----------



## Andy Roo

Andy Roo said:


> Two identical pairs of Bills Khakis original twills; model M2; khaki; waist size 40; inseam 32"; plain hems; like-new, un-broken-in condition. $50 each, shipped; $90 for both.


SOLD.


----------



## Taken Aback

nerdykarim said:


> Apparently you have to click through the link on this thread in order to activate the additional 20% off.


Actually, you just need the promo code *LUH2099*. Someone posted an emailed link containing the code and their user ID over there.


----------



## Reldresal

Jack1425 said:


> ^
> +1 My heart skipped seeing that Press for the price and the jacket was spot on. Alas, with suits being a 34/32 always seems my undoing.


Second hand suits are not for the likes of us it seems. Given your sizes as listed, we could trade wardrobes and still have well-fitting threads.


----------



## ATL

ATL said:


> I'll measure the jacket when I get home, but I'd guess it's about a 40S because it fits me almost perfectly.


Chest (pit to pit): 19
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5


----------



## ATL

I've begrudgingly come to the conclusion that the Saxon AEs are a bit too tight, so I'll sell them for a small bit of change. They do, however, need a resole, but that's pretty much it. The uppers, as you can see, are pretty nice. $30, shipped, or a trade?

Again, here they are: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628340970525/

Size 7 3E, #2 last, in production no longer.


----------



## Georgia

Some good goods for sale:

1. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack* - Absolutely gorgeous blazer. Thick wool, patch pockets, Golden Fleece buttons. Outstanding condition. Labeled a 40L, the actual measurements are:

Pits: 21"
Shoulders: 19"
Arm (shoulder to cuff): 25" (+2")
Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/img5175z.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img5178c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/412/img5176a.jpg/

2. *Ermenegildo Zegna French Cuff Dress Shirt* - Outstanding condition. Pinpoint blue. Labeled a size 17 | 43. Measurements are:

Pits: 25"
Neck: 17"
Shoulders: 22"
Sleeves: 34"
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS
*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img5180b.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/img5179f.jpg/

3. *Viyella 80/20 Sport Shirt* - In the best design that Viyella makes. The shirt is in perfect condition. 80% cotton 20% wool. Labeled a size XL.

*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/img5182c.jpg/


Please PM if you are interested...


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. First quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB. Click small photos to enlarge.

*---SMALL---*

Measurements for a Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 20.75.
Sl (measured like a shirt) 32 3/8.
L (BOC) 25.5
I am not taking "shoulder" measurements on these because they are not built like a suit or shirt.

Navy Sea Island Cable Knit V Neck. S $75.
Taupe Sea Island Cable Knit Crew. Close up is slightly darker than TTC, Group shot is off on this sweater. S $75.
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S $75.
Green Sea Island V Neck. S $75.
Subdued Green Merino V Neck. S $55.









Lt Blue Saxxon Wool Crew. S $95.***SOLD***
Brown/White Merino/Silk/Cashmere V Neck. S $95
White/Blue Argyle Supima Cotton V Neck. S $70.
Taupe/Green Linen Argyle V Neck. S $75.









Blue 4 Button Merino. S. $60.***SOLD***
Aqua Cashmere V Neck. Has a pale red line all the way around the inside of the collar, does not show through. S $100.
Lt Green Lightweight Saxxon Wool V Neck. S $60.
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S. $75.









Navy Merino Super 120's Crew. S $65.
Navy Alpaca/Silk Cardigan. S $85.
Navy BBCC Saxxon V Neck. S $65.
Dark Blue Heather Scottish Lambswool Crew. S $70***SOLD***









Yellow BBCC Cashmere V Neck. Sweater is brighter than close up shows. S $125.
Gray Cashmere V Neck. S 135.***SOLD***
Gray Cashmere Argyle. S. $125.
Black Cashmere V Neck. S $125.
Navy BBCC Cashmere V Neck. S $125.
Colors are washed out in group shot. Close ups are more TTC.









Navy Argyle V Neck. S $60
Navy/White BBCC Cotton Zip Up. S $70.
Green Argyle Crew Neck. S $60.









*---MEDIUM---*

Measurements on a M Scottish Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 21.75.
Sl 33.5.
L (BOC) 25.5.

BBCC Lt Gray Cashmere Full Zip. $398 Retail. M $135.***SOLD***
BBCC Navy Crew Neck Cashmere. M $125.
BBCC Navy V neck Cashmere. M $125.
BBCC Navy Argyle Half Zip Cashmere, Waistband, back and sleeves are navy. M $135.
BB Aqua V neck Cashmere. M $135.
BBCC Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $125.***SOLD***
BB Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $135.***SOLD***









Green/Brown Lambswool One Button Shawl Collar. M $70.
Lt Burg Flecked Heavyweight Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. M. $95.
Dk Gray/Lt Gray Scottish Cashmere Cardigan. M. $135.
Dk Gray Rib Knit Lambswools Shawl Collar. M. $80.
Grayish Blue Flecked Heavyweight Half Zip Saxxon. M. $95.









*----LARGE---*

Fair Isle Shawl Collar. L $70.
Navy V Neck Saxxon. L. $70.***SOLD***
Navy Merino V Neck. L. $60.







]

Berry Heather Cashmere Cardigan. L. $135.
Pink Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Navy Cashmere BBCC Crew Neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Green Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Slate Blue V neck. L $70.
Navy Cashmere BBCC V neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. L $135.









Burgundy / Navy Crewneck. L $65.***SOLD***
BBCC Bulky Cotton Cable Knit Tennis Sweater, Navy / Dk Green at neck and waist. L $85.
Cotton Off White Shawl Collar, Navy Stripes continue down front and sleeves. L $85.
V Neck Sweater Vest. L $50.***SOLD***









Gray Shetland Cardigan, Lighter gray along bottom and ends of cuffs. L $75
Lt Gray BBCC Cashmere Zip Sweater. L $135.
Bulky Navy Saxxon Wool Cardigan. L $110.***SOLD and no longer pictured***
Green / Tan Shawl Collar. L $70.









*---EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XL:
P2P 24.75
Sl 36
L 27.5

Navy BBCC Cashmere Cardigan. XL $145.***SOLD***
Charcoal Gray / Gray Cashmere Cardigan, back is lt gray. XL $145.
Burnt Orange Cashmere Crew Neck. XL $135.
Purple Heather Cashmere Cardigan XL $145
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***
Black Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***









Charcoal Gray Ribbed Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Blue Merino 4 Button. XL. $85.***SOLD***
Off White Saxxon Cable Knit 4 Button. XL $90
Bulky Black Supima Cable Knit Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Heather Burgundy Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. XL $95.







[/URL

*---EXTRA EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XXL
P2P 25.5
Sl 36
L 28.5

Navy Zip Front BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Navy V Neck BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Lt Green V neck Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Red Turtleneck Cashmere XXL. $135.***SOLD***
Black Turtleneck Cashmere XXL $135.***SOLD***
[URL="https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Sweaters/?action=view&current=z4830.jpg"]


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping with tracking.. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Alden for BB Tan Tassel Loafer, no box. *7B* $150.


Peal & Co Brown Calf Monk Strap. *7C*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Monk. An elegant shoe. The consensus is that these are made by C&J. * 7D and 7.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Tan Penny Loafer. I can't find any indication of where these are manufactured. They are not Alden or AE. 8D. $110.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *8.5D*. $180.


Peal & Co Brown and White Spectators. 8.5D. $180.


Peal & Co White Buck Wingtips. Small marks from rubbing on inside of box. You need to own a chalk bag with these shoes anyway. 8.5D. $140.


Peal & Co Tan / White Spectators. 8.5D. $225.


Brooks Brothers Italian Suede and Canvas Tennis Shoes. 8.5D. $175.


Alden for BB Black Calf Full Strap Penny Loafer. 8.5D. $170.


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *8.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Brown Suede Bucks. Left shoe is slightly darker than right. This was a display pair which had one shoe out in the light while the other spent months in the box. Dime-sized faint stain on left toe. * 9D* $130.


Peal & Co Dark Brown Plain Toe Blucher. * 9D*. $175.***SOLD***


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *9D*. $175.***SOLD***


Peal & Co White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Every pair of these which I have seen has some visible glue on them. The pair pictured (9D) has more glue on it than the other pair. The glue can be covered up or removed, but it is probably not necessary since a pair of eyeballs looking at a shoe is 5+ feet away. I didn't take a photo of the soles. Nothing to see, completely virgin leather soles with stitching hidden in channels. 9D and 9.5D. $140.


Peal & Co White Buck Wingtips. Glue visible through brogueing on toes. Get a chalk bag. 9.5D. $145.***SOLD***


Alden for BB Tan Calf Penny Loafer. * 9.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafer. *10D* $175


Peal & Co Black Calf Cavalry Chukka 10D. $180.***SOLD***


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *10D*. $180.


Peal & Co Lt Tan Wingtips. Small crease and mark on side of one shoe. *10E*. $160.


Peal & Co Black Suede Chukka Boots. *10.5D*. $160>>$150>>$140***SOLD***


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Peal & Co Tan and White Spectators. *11D.* $195.***SOLD***


Black Calf Penny Loafer. Made in USA, by Allen Edmonds I think. 11D. $160.


Brooks Brothers Boat Shoes. The right shoe has a broken lace. *11D*. $45.***SOLD***


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *12D*. $185.


Peal & Co Brown Monkstrap. The consensus seems to be that these are made by C&J. *12E * $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *12E*. $175.


Peal & Co Blue Nappa Leather Slipper. *13D*. $55.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


----------



## catside

^Those chukkas went too quick! Dang!


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD* Hickey-Freeman for J. Press, tagged 46R but see measurements. Nice soft hand, must have a little cashmere or something in there. Minimal shoulders, 3/8 lined or whatever you call it. A great layering piece. I've been over it with my new 1.75X readers and I can't spot any flaws; 3/2 sack, extra cell phone pocket, hook vent.

pit to pit 24
sleeves 24 (+1)
shoulder 19
length from bottom of collar 30.5

The camera makes the red more pronounced than in real life.

$65 shipped CONUS
*
SOLD*


----------



## Steve Smith

^Nice Jacket.

Prices include US shipping. Click on small photos to enlarge.

These buckles have been handled and have a slight patina, just like your brand new one would have after one wearing. You can buy them new for $248.
Gold Plated Sterling Plain Plaque Buckle. $90.
Gold Plated Engine-Turned Plaque Buckle. The mark in the open area is just a smudge, not a scratch. $90.
Gold Plated Sterling Sailboat Cuff Links. $65.
Dark Brown Leather Strap for Plaque Buckles. $45.









Cashmere One Size Stocking Cap. $42.


Lt Brown Leather Gloves with Lambswool liner. Amazingly soft leather. Made in Italy. Size Large. $85.***SOLD***









Leather/Suede Argyle Belt. Size 38. $39.
"Brooks Brothers New York" Brown Leather Belt. Size 38. $39
Lt Tan Suede Belt. Size 38. $39.
Brown Woven Leather Belt. Size 38. $44.
All made in Italy.









Brooks Brothers Men's Socks. Made in Japan. Fits shoe sizes 7.5-12. Mix and match until I run out. $29 for 3 pairs. $9 for each additional pair over 3.
Navy Pines.
Big Graph Black.
Big Graph Navy.
Windowpane Gray.
Windowpane Navy.
Windowpane Dk Brown.









Reddish Brown Leather Belt. Made in Italy. Size 40. $45.***SOLD***
Black Leather Belt with Asymmetrical Buckle. Made in Italy. Retail$198. M (35.5 from end of leather at buckle end to middle eyelet). $39. ***SOLD***
Dark Brown Woven Leather Belt. Retail $188. Made in Italy. 34. $45. Two sold, one remaining.***SOLD***


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!! OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> LOWER OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *A) Sweaters!*
> 
> *1) Braemar shetland. Sz L, Made in Scotland. *
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *2) McKenna Aran sweater, size L.*
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland
> 
> (Selling for 32!)*
> 
> A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm
> 
> *asking just $20, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *B) Shirts!*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers 16.5/36.* A beautiful shirt, Made in the USA from Italian fabric. Spread collar. Like the Lewin, this is just back from being professionally laundered; will arrive in the laundry's plastic sleeve with all cardboard inserts keeping its shape! *Asking $22, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*. Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $18, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 3) *Brooks Brothers BD*, 16.5/34. NON-iron; traditional fit. The colours of this shirt are lovely! It's in excellent condition. *Asking just $13, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $15, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> 5) *Brooks Bros. OCBD*. 17.5/34. Made in the USA; MUST iron (hurrah), and a lovely pale blue. A laundry mark in the neck, hence just Very Good condition. *Asking just $15, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *6) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *
> 
> A lovely iconic banker's stripe shirt from Lewin. French cuffs. Quintessentially City of London!
> 
> *Asking $13, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> *C) Tweeds from 32!*
> 
> *1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm
> 
> asking just *$22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*
> 
> I've been looking for precisely this tweed for years now, and so I was extremely disappointed when I realized that no amount of tailoring would make this fit...
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket, made for Kevin & Howlin, the premier retailers of Donegal tweeds in Dublin. And this is an absolutely classic Donegal tweed--bursting with rough hewn nubby texture in a beautiful black pepper and dark cream Donegal weave. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, features slanted hacking pockets and twin vents, and was, of course, clearly Made in Ireland. It also features complementary coloured elbow patches! This isn't the sort of tweed that comes up everyday, so if this is your size grab it and make me very, very jealous....
> 
> It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--but you'd do this anyway on receipt, right? Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$34, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 5/8
> Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Nottingham Fabrics Donegal-esque tweed; three patch pockets!*
> 
> This is a very nice vintage tweed! Cut from Donegal-esque nubby tweed in earth tones, this is flecked throughout with spots of gorse yellow, cream, berry red, forest green, and dark evening blue. It features the always-desirable three patch pockets--the top one of which is nicely slanted--a very nice lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It's also single vented and quarter-lined and Made in the USA--and features a functional throat latch! It was made for Dunhill's of Huntington, W. Va... who are either THE Dunhill's, or else engaged in something suspiciously close to trademark infringement, given how their name is fonted!
> 
> This jacket needs a dry-clean just to freshen it up, and so is conservatively in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, I'm
> 
> asking just *$23, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*
> 
> Cut from a lovely bark brown tickweave-style tweed, this jacket is fully lined. It also features three patch pockets! It's unvented in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor flaws: there is some loose stitching in the lining at the hem, the back seam appears to "gape" slightly, as shown (although this might have been a feature of it when it was new, also--it's hard to tell if this is a development, a result of alteration, or something that it started with), and a small hole by the hem near the rear of the front, as shown. Despite these flaws, this jacket presents cosmetically as being in excellent condition, since they can't really be noticed and are, anyway, fairly easy fixes, but I would rate it overall as being in Very Good condition, but I'm still
> 
> asking just *$13, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Harris Tweed in basketweave*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$27, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D) SUITS!*
> 
> *1) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *
> 
> This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just* $23, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 22 3/4
> Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) CLASSIC IVY SUIT! 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*
> 
> A trad classic! Cut from a wonderful and rare three-season cloth in miniature herringbone pinstriped with cream and russet, this terrific 3/2 sack suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton by Oakloom Clothes. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single vent, as well as unorthodox three button cuffs! The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. There's a small "rub" by the top of the interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder; 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), plus 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL Kilgour, French, Stanbury Peak Lapel, Double Breasted Suit.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful suit! From the Savile Row house of Kilgour, French & Stanbury, this utterly British half-canvassed double-breasted suit features peak lapels and side vents, complete with the traditional interior strip of fabric in the lining (as shown in the interior shot) to guard against vent flare. It is fully lined, and also features pick stitching on the lapels and was Made in the USA from cloth woven in the British Isles. The fabric is wonderful--a rich, dark navy with pinstriping--again, wonderfully British! (my pictures don't do this justice at all--but please see the close-up of the cuff for best approximation.) The trousers are pleated, and feature both belt loops and interior buttons for suspenders (braces).
> 
> This suit is in absolutely beautiful condition--if the trousers were longer it wouldn't be here!
> 
> Asking just *$55, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. And lower offers are very welcome!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder 18 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
> Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *E) FORMAL WEAR!*
> 
> *1) STUNNING 1952 Shawl Collar Tuxedo made by Lebow Clothes, of Natick, MA for The Larkey Co*
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart by Southwick Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Tuxedo (jacket, trousers)
> CLAIMED!
> *
> *3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION!*
> 
> _*(For 32)*_
> 
> This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> Asking just *$36, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Tagged a 43R, but please see:
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) White formal backless vest.*
> 
> In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.
> 
> *Asking $9, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *4) VARIA!*
> 
> *1) 36/34 Brooks Brothers chocolate cords.*
> 
> I bought these new in 1998, and wore them once, inside. I then... grew, and they didn't fit, so they were stored. I then shrank, but didn't discover them until it was too late... and I had shrunk out of them! I have no intention of expanding again, so they're here.
> 
> My pictures really don't do them justice--they're a lovely rich chocolate brown. They are pleated, but also cuffed. They are slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just* $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Tagged a 36/34, and run true to size. *
> 
> 
> 
> *2) FREE! Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*
> 
> Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!
> 
> *FREE!! Asking just $11 for shipping in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Holiday Ties!
*
*OFFERS WELCOME ON ALL!*



TweedyDon said:


> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *A) HOLIDAY TIES! Several NWT. All in excellent condition.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From left to right:*
> 
> *1) NWT Brooks Brothers*. A beautiful tie that's not obviously festive until you look closely! Perfect for the subtly-celebrating trad. *Asking $14, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Christmas tree emblematic*; unknown maker and no fabric content, but probably poly/silk. In excellent condition. *Asking $10, shipped in CONUS. *
> 
> 
> 
> 3) *Nieman Marcus*, with an emblematic Santa and carrying a sack that on close inspection is labeled with an "NM"! There's something very endearing about this in the manner of Chipp's witty emblematics. Excellent condition, and extremely rare. Poly/silk, as is common with emblematics. *Asking $13, or offer, boxed in CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4) *Brooks Brothers. THE iconic trad/ivy Christmas tie!* Featuring Santa about to engage in a chimney delivery. All silk, and in excellent condition. *SOLD*
> 
> 5) *Manhattan; Santa with sleigh emblematic*. This is a lovely tie that I'm tempted to keep... But since I have a slew of emblematic ties already this is here. This is all-silk--unusual for an emblematic--and in excellent condition.* Asking $17 shipped in CONUS. *
> 
> 
> 
> 6) *NWT Tango tie, from Bloomingdale's. *Another subtle tie for the stealth celebrator! This isn't obviously an emblematic featuring Christmas tree ornaments until close inspection. All silk, and excellent condition. *Asking $9 shipped in CONUS. *
> 
> 
> 
> *B) NON-HOLIDAY TIES*
> 
> *GROUP 1: Heraldics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All are $8 unless otherwise noted. *
> 
> a) Episcopal Church. Excellent condition. Polyester. (two available) ALL SOLD
> b) Heraldic; book and sword. Very good condition. Poly.
> c) Heraldic; griffin. Very good condition. Poly.
> d) Scottish saltire by Lochcarron; made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Poly. SOLD
> e) Heraldic; three shells. Small blemish; hence Good condition Poly. $5.
> f) Heraldic; geomtrics (not shown in main picture). Very Good condition. $4
> 
> *GROUP 2: Silk emblematics
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition. $18
> b) CLASSIC 1950s/1960s Chas. Young of Wall St. kangaroo emblematic. Silk. Good condition, hence just $9
> c) Harvale three torches. An Ivy League classic! Silk. Good condition, hence just $7.
> 
> *GROUP 3: Vintage Ivy regimentals.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Brooks Bros. Keeper off on one side,a nd minor water stains to lining tip; hence just $6
> b) Croston & Carr, by Revitz. A classic 1960s Ivy tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. SOLD
> c) London 400 regimental; Very Good/Excellent condition. Another clasic Ivy regimental! SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 4: Emblematics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in Very Good condition.
> 
> a) Smithsonian; space shuttle Columbia. Silk/Poly. $6
> b) Sailing ship; Poly. $5
> c) Yacht wheel; poly. Small blemish at tip, less noticeable than in picture. SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 5: Trad MIX!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Barney's. Made in Italy; silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent. $14
> b) Pigtail Against the World. I have NO idea what this means! Small blemishs as shown, hence just $4
> c) Irish linen. A beautiful Leander pink tie. Excellent condition. SOLD
> d) Blass for Stern's. Wool; a lovely Italian tie in Very Good condition. $9.
> e) Fawn wool knit; Very Good/Excellent condition; minor pull in knot area, unseen when worn. SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 6: Patriotic emblematics and more!
> *
> It seems that there was a fad for patriotic and complex emblematics around 1976, and (2) and (4) are great examples. (I believe An Affordable Wardrobe found one featuring redcoats that G. was very pleased with!) They're all poly, as is usual for this period--even Chipp went all artificial for their emblematics, I believe--and rather wide. But they're great examples of a now-gone Ivy fad, and would be perfect candidates for narrowing/bow-tie conversion.
> 
> All are in very Good condition, and priced very, very cheaply, given their rarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Chipp moneybags tie. SOLD
> b) Naval shipbuilding? $6
> c) Chipp bull and bear. SOLD
> d) Signing of the Declaration of Independence and the Liberty bell! Minor pulls on lowest embroidered emblem, hence just $7
> 
> *GROUP 7: Exotic vintage ties!*
> 
> *Reposts, with price drops!
> *
> *Both of these are utterly wearable, and neither is in any need of babying! They're both in excellent condition... and you're not likely to see their like again, so grab 'em now you can!​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Sulka. A beautiful, Van Gogh-style Sulka; unmistakely vintage, but still utterly classic, and so not in the slightest bit out of place today! SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Botany "Wrinkleproof". A rich, dark paisley; no fabric content but almost certainly wool. Excellent condition, and perfect with tweeds! *$11, CONUS, or offer. *


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Madras Jacket - 44R*

I know it's not technically thrifting, but there's a great Austin-Hill Ltd madras patch-work sport coat up on feeBay right now. If it was my size, I'd be all over it! If you can get it for opening bid, less than $20!

Thought I'd share:


----------



## jt2gt

Great Land's End Sweater 38-40 Medium. Nice Thick wool, ready for the holidays.

$30 shipped CONUS.

Two Medium shirts. Nordstrom choc brown pin cord and Polo slate blue Blake thick cotton. Both fit like true mediums. In great shape and nice.

$20 shipped CONUS.

Will discount for multiple purchases. Can't seem to get third pic to load. Pm for pic. Everything is in great shape, hardly worn. Thanks...JT


----------



## brantley11

I am wanting to get one of my friends to start wearing quality shoes so he is getting a pair for Christmas. He wears a 12 D and I am wanting to spend around $40. Any Allen Edmonds or Alden Lace up Oxfords (Plain Toe or Cap Toe) that are used, in decent condition and need a new home, please let me know.


----------



## P Hudson

*Allen Edmonds, 9D Black ptb*

Please click on attachment lines for pictures.

Price drops. I'll be in the US soon. I'll bring the listed items and ship from Chicago, but will NOT provide shoe trees, original boxes or shoe bags.

View attachment 3314


View attachment 3315


Black Plain Toe Blucher. This shoe is called the Bristol, which seems to be a common name at AE. If you do a google photo search, you'll be confused by the number of loafers that come up. These are, as you can see, the Blucher version. They are very soft leather, and in excellent condition. Looking for $50 conus.


----------



## P Hudson

*Allen Edmonds Linden, 9D--perfect*

Price Drop:

Please click on "link" for picture.

These are great. IIRC, I bought them new as blemished shoes, but can't find any flaws. They are a versatile model in great shape. I won't say I only wore them 8 times (or whatever) because I find that after two or three wearings, the leather sole is starting to show scuffs and develop that cottony softness--and I am not at all hard on shoes. Let me put it this way: the footbed hasn't even begun to take on indentations from my foot.

I am willing to sell these because I only wear black shoes once or twice a year, and on those occasions reach for a different pair of AEs.

Will accept $50 conus.

View attachment 3318
View attachment 3319


----------



## P Hudson

*Allen Edmonds Holt, 9D*

I bought these new, and haven't worn them a lot. I like monks, but these are just too fancy for me with that detailing on the toes.
I'd take $50 conus. If these are your style, you're getting a great pair of shoes.

Please click on lines below for pictures.

View attachment 3320


View attachment 3321


----------



## P Hudson

*Brooks Brothers Navy Polo shirt, Country Club Collection, M*

This is a Brooks Brothers Navy Polo shirt, from the Country Club Collection. It is a very high quality dark navy (very dark). It has NO logo.

I got this about the time of some weight loss, so it is unworn.

It strikes me as a fairly generous medium, cut from a fine cloth.

Sorry about the lousy pic. My intent is mainly to show the label.









$35 conus ono.


----------



## P Hudson

*J Crew Norwegian sweater, pure wool, size M*

Price drop. It's yours for $15 if that is enough to cover the postage. This is a very substantial wool sweater.



P Hudson said:


> This sweater is in very good used condition. It is marked a medium, but the pit to pit is 22 inches and it is quite full through the chest and shoulders with plenty of sleeve length. I got it off the exchange a while back but was never able to wear it because while it is snug enough in the sleeves and waist, it's pretty big for a medium up top.
> View attachment 3336


----------



## Georgia

Lowered prices on remaining items...please PM if interested:



Georgia said:


> Some good goods for sale:
> 
> 1. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack* - Absolutely gorgeous blazer. Thick wool, patch pockets, Golden Fleece buttons. Outstanding condition. Labeled a 40L, the actual measurements are:
> 
> Pits: 21"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Arm (shoulder to cuff): 25" (+2")
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 32"
> *Asking $40 => $35 shipped CONUS*
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/img5175z.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img5178c.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/412/img5176a.jpg/
> 
> 2. *Ermenegildo Zegna French Cuff Dress Shirt* - Outstanding condition. Pinpoint blue. Labeled a size 17 | 43. Measurements are:
> 
> Pits: 25"
> Neck: 17"
> Shoulders: 22"
> Sleeves: 34"
> *Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS
> *https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img5180b.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/img5179f.jpg/
> 
> 3. *Viyella 80/20 Sport Shirt* - In the best design that Viyella makes. The shirt is in perfect condition. 80% cotton 20% wool. Labeled a size XL.
> 
> *Asking $35 => $30 shipped CONUS*
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/img5182c.jpg/
> 
> 
> Please PM if you are interested...


----------



## jt2gt

Here is the pic of the blue Polo cotton Blake in Medium. Take everything for $60 shipped. Thanks...JT



jt2gt said:


> Great Land's End Sweater 38-40 Medium. Nice Thick wool, ready for the holidays.
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Two Medium shirts. Nordstrom choc brown pin cord and Polo slate blue Blake thick cotton. Both fit like true mediums. In great shape and nice.
> 
> $20 each shipped CONUS.
> 
> Will discount for multiple purchases. Can't seem to get third pic to load. Pm for pic. Everything is in great shape, hardly worn. Thanks...JT


----------



## ArtVandalay

*~42 stuff*

I bought this jacket here on the Exchange a couple of weeks ago...one of those things where based on the measurements I knew it would probably be a little big on me, but I was hoping it would work. Unfortunately, it's just too long on me. Which is unfortunate because it's a nice looking jacket. There is a small worn spot in the lining, which is visible in the last photo.

*Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack*
Measures 18.5" shoulders | 22" pit to pit | 27" sleeves | 34" length BOC








   
I paid *$26*....just looking to recoup that price.

*Brooks Brothers Black Fleece 3-piece sack suit ~42*

A great looking glenplaid sack suit...measures to about a size 42. 
3/2 sack cut, undarted, single vent. Flat front cuffed trousers.
There are a couple of issues. There is about an inch and a half on the right lapel where the stitching has come loose and needs a repair. Also, there is a some loose stitching on the inside bottom hem. Those are the only two issues I have come across after inspecting all three pieces.
Measurements are below:
Jacket: 18.5" shoulders | 22" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 31" length BOC
Waistcoat: 20" pit to pit | 25.5 length (front) | 22" length (back)
Trousers: 38" waist | 30.5" inseam | 2" cuffs
       

I have no idea what the cost of repairs on this would be, so *make me an offer.*


----------



## Patrick06790

LL Bean sweater, ptp 23, sleeves 24, length 26

Clean, no issues. $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## MKC

*"Baby It's Cold Outside" -- you need flannel*

Okay, I just assume it is cold outside for you; I live in Florida, where it is expected to hit 81 today. But for those of you who live in New York (forecast high 39), Boston (also 39), Chicago (37), Minneapolis (39) and other points north, you need a good wool flannel suit.

This one is a gem, one of two Southwick natural shoulder, 3-roll-2 suits likely left by a gentleman who came to Florida and said, "I won't need these again." Our thrift stores are filled with such prizes. The original post follows. The midweight suit has been claimed, but the flannel remains -- and it is a gem.

*DROP*. Southwick was bought by Brooks Brothers a few years ago, but for decades preceding the purchase, Southwick made quality trad suits, blazers and sport coats for Brooks Brothers, J. Press and small trad shops across the country.

These two suits are from Southwick's heyday - and are in such good shape it will seem like you bought them new just a year ago. Both are medium gray with silver/white pinstripes. Both are full canvas. Both have the expected trad details: undarted jackets with 3-roll-2 lapels, verrrry natural shoulders and a single vent; and flat front trousers with 2-inch cuffs. Both are Made in USA. Neither suit has a content label, but there's no doubt both are all-wool. The first one is a midweight worsted that could get some summer wear. The second is a midweight flannel; not as beefy as some flannels I have owned, but definitely a flannel.

Neither suit has a tagged size, but they measure as 40L-41L-42L. One other note: Both trousers have slightly more tapered legs than typical Brooks Brothers/J. Press suits. The worsted measures 9 inches across at the cuff, the flannel 8.5 inches.

*Flannel $70 *< $75 < $80 < $85 CONUS *
Jacket*
22 pit to pit
21 waist
18.5 shoulder
26+2.5 sleeve
31.75 boc
33 toc

*Trousers*
35.5+1.5 waist
30 inseam (2-inch cuff)
42.5 outsean
12.5 rise





*Midweight worsted* *CLAIMED -- THANK YOU*


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXQUISITE POCKET SQUARES!*


*I have almost a dozen exquisite pocket squares to pass on today from the overstuffed closets of efdll! These little pieces of beauty are all in absolutely excellent condition, having been used very sparingly indeed, if at all. *










*ALL PRICES INCLUDE CAREFUL SHIPPING IN CONUS with delivery confirmation.*

As always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
​
*1) Small navy blue square*

This is an exquisite smaller silk square (measuring c. 12 1/4" square) which was hand Made in Italy. It's beautiful, being dark navy blue with very, very pale primrose yellow pindots. *Asking just $16, or offer.*

  

*2) Small lavender paisley square*

*Claimed!*

The brother to the square above, this is another exquisite little square (measuring 11 1/2" square), which was Hand Made in Italy. A wonderful lavender paisley reminiscent of Victorian Liberty prints, this has the lovely property of being paler and more light tan on the underside than on the front, and so could be considered reversible.

   

*3) Beautiful Lanvin periwinkle and pearl grey square*

*Claimed!*

This is simply wonderful! made of very high-quality silk, this lovely Lanvin square is a wonderful periwinkle blue on the front, accented with daisy-like roundels, and a luxurious pearl grey on the underside, similarly accented. It'll be like carrying a Parisian spring in your pocket! Measures c. 13" square.

   

*4) Salvatore Ferragamo sporting square*

In absolutely excellent condition, this whimsical square was Made in Italy. Yes, you're wearing a pocket square... but you're still just a regular guy! All silk, and just c. 16 1/2" square. *Asking just $22, or offer.*

   

*5) Robert Talbott red paisley*

*Claimed!*

A beautiful square! This measures c.17" square. This is a classic colour and pattern.

   

*6) Faconnable blue paisley*

A lovely classic silk square in a very versatile paisley! This measures c. 16 1/2 square, *Asking just $20.*

  

*7) Faconnable green paisley*

*Claimed!*

Another lovely classic paisley, this time in a wonderful loden green! This measures 16 1/4". This is slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition.

   

*8) Faconnable smaller blue paisley*

The third classic paisley! This is a smaller paisley than the first, but is just as classic and versatile. Measures c. 16 1/2" square. *Asking just $20, or offer.*

  

*9) Lilac silk square with contrasting edging.*

Another exquisite little square, this measures c. 15 /14" square. It's a beautiful lilac with contrasting edging--I believe that this is hand made. It's like carrying a little bit of a fresh English Spring in your pocket! *Asking just $18, or offer.*

 

*10) Ascot square in yellow paisley*

A wonderful square, of the sort carried by elderly Colonels in Sherlock Holmes novels! A terrific mustard yellow paisley, this measures c. 16 1/4" square. *Asking just $18, or offer. *

   

*11) Pale green trellis-patterned pocket square
*
This is a lovely, subtle pocket square in pale pink and pale Spring green. This measures c. 16 3/4" square, and was Made in Italy. *Asking just $19, or offer. *


----------



## swb120

NOS Florsheim Imperial pebble grain longwings and black watch Pendleton sportscoat are sold.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy, PM mail sent on #'s 3, 5, and 7.

Best regards,


----------



## TweedyDon

*LUXURIOUS TIES & BOWTIES! Hermes, Brioni, Turnbull & Asser, J. Press, Ben Silver, more!*









*I have a whole lot of silky decadence from efdll to pass along, in the shape of some wonderful ties by Hermes, J. Press, Turnbull & Asser, and more--including some wonderful Brioni bowties! A few samples are above, and the rest can all be seen in the Sales Forum, here:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...r-more!-OFFERS-WELCOME!&p=1260469#post1260469
_*
As always, offers are very welcome!*_​


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Barbour Durham, North Face and Aquascutum are still available with reductions to $85 on the Durham and $60 on the Aquascutum.



32rollandrock said:


> Some outerwear here, all top-shelf stuff. I've been meaning to do this for awhile, but it is now time to be brave...
> 
> First up, and this really has me torn, a North Face made-in-USA down coat, size large. This one is from my own closet and has been a trustworthy friend. I have been custodian of this coat for around five years now and can vouch for its durability, quality and warmth--it is like wearing a sleeping bag, but more practical when you're walking around. It has kept me toasty in temperatures below zero. Squeeze and poke around as much as you like, you won't feel a single quill, because this is the highest-quality goose down on the planet, a fine example of why NF has the reputation it currently enjoys. No tears, frays, stains or disappointments. It does not have a jillion pockets or underarm zips, just an old-school design with two-way outer flap pockets. I am letting this go only because of lack of closet space and a down parka with a hood that has come my way--at some point, my groaning closets have to give. $80 CONUS, and that is, honestly, a steal. There will be no markdowns on this coat. Part of me hopes that it does not sell, and if that is the case, I can, at least, tell my patience-of-Job wife that I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a Barbour Beaufort Classic jacket, size 44, I bought from Orvis in January, 2010. Here's the should-I-or-shouldn't-I thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?101086-I-have-400-to-spend-at-Orvis-what-should-I-do
> Here is the exact jacket:
> 
> https://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=4X13
> I have worn this coat exactly twice--it has less than one hour of wear. The back story: The sleeves are a tad long for me, it got to be spring time, one thing led to another and I never got around to sending it to Barbour for alterations. In the meantime, I acquired a Bedale, then an International, then some other coats, and I realized that a man can only have so many Barbours and so many coats. Orvis sells this for $400, plus tax and shipping. There are other retailers, I realize, but you won't come close to a Beaufort that is brand new, for all intents and purposes, for $225 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, my first-ever Barbour, a Durham purchased from Tweedy Don three years ago, if I recall correctly--the beginning of a serious addiction. Size 44. Out of an abundance of caution and unfamiliarity with Barbour, I had this re-proofed by Barbour a month or two after purchase (in retrospect, it didn't need it) and it remains ready to go. There is a tiny hole near the cuff of the right sleeve (pictured) but no big deal. $90 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, an Aquascutum vintage rain coat with Aqua 5 fabric. I can't say that this hasn't been worn, given that there is a name written on the tag (pictured) but it wasn't on anyone's back for very long, as evidenced by condition of the coat and the hang tags I found in the pocket when I bought it--the tags are not crinkled, torn or otherwise marred or in any way. They look absolutely new, as does the coat, with one minor exception: There is a slight run on the front, below the right shoulder, pictured. It will likely, I think, wear itself out if you wear the coat, which I have not. As they say, barely noticeable, but in the interest of full disclosure. No tagged size, but it is a tad snug on me, and only a tad--otherwise, I would keep it. I'm an honest 44. If you wear 42, this should be fine. Due to raglan sleeves, measurements are tough, but here goes: Pit to pit, 24 inches; length from back of collar in back, 38.5 inches; sleeves (from pit to cuff), 15.5 inches. $65 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, an as-new Pendleton made-in-USA Mackinaw style jacket, size medium. This one's a beauty, with no imperfections of any kind save the initials LP written on the label with a Sharpie-type implement. No disappointments. $50 CONUS


----------



## wacolo

_*All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!*_

$40 Tweed for M.S. McClellan in Knoxville. A glen plaid with great color. Browns, Olives, Reds, Tans. 3/2, Swelled edges, single vent, leather elbow patches and soft shoulders. Half-lined and made in USA. Very nice shape. No holes or tears. The measurements are.....
Chest 22.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31.5

$50 Orvis Made in USA Tweed. Two Button, Three Patch Pockets, Single Vent, BiSwing Back, and Elbow Patches. Great condition and a very healthy weight to it. No holes or stains. The measurements.....
Chest 24.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve 24
Length BOC 32

$40 Eddie Jacobs Corduroy Sport Coat A great coat in a medium olive color. 3/2 with two patch pockets, swelled edges and a single vent. Half-lined and Made in USA.
Chest 22
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Length BOC 31.5


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ Wow, that M.S. McClellan looks beautiful; totally reminds me of my dad...


----------



## dorji

^I hope that works for Artvandalay, seems like it will....


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS ON SOME THINGS THAT HAVEN'T SOLD YET...*

NWT Charleston Khaki patch madras trousers, size 36. Actual measurements are 18.75" across the waist and a 33" inseam. These are pleated. Asking $42.50 *>>$40* shipped CONUS


















NWOT no iron button down oxfords from L.L. Bean and Lands End. All are 17/33. Asking $27.50 *>>$25* each, or the whole lot for $85 *>>$75* shipped CONUS


































Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, 16/35, with unlined collar. Excellent condition. Asking $25 *>>$22.50* shipped CONUS[/SIZE][/B]










"As New" Hush Puppies dirty bucks. These are made in the USA, which I don't think has happened with Hush Puppies for more than a few years. They have brick red soles and don't appear to have been worn outside. The size is 10 M and I'm asking $35 *>>$32.50* east of the Mississippi, $37.50 *>>$35* to the west.









   

Brooks Brothers single breasted trench coat with removable wool liner. This is in very nice condition and features everything you'd hope for in a single breasted trench, right down to the grenade loops. The size is 42 L. Asking *$85 >>$75* *>>$65* shipped east of the Mississippi, *$87.50 >>$77.50* *>>$67.50* to the west.[/B]









   

"As New" Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison jackets in size 42 R and of very recent vintage. Although I can't guarantee it, these appear to be new and never worn. The condition is mint...tags are in pockets along with spare belt loops and some buttons. One of the jacket's pockets have never been opened. The Glenn Plaid is 100% silk and has an amazing hand and a beautiful green windowpane that really doesn't show in the picture.

Measurements:

Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 24.5" +2.5"
Shoulders 19.5"
Length (boc) 31"

I am asking $145 *>>$125* *>>$115 >>$95 >>$80* for each jacket (tags in the pockets indicate the jackets were $548 a piece).



















[


----------



## ArtVandalay

dorji said:


> ^I hope that works for Artvandalay, seems like it will....


Wacolo - Anything available to let out on the sleeves on jacket #1 or #3?


----------



## wacolo

ArtVandalay said:


> Wacolo - Anything available to let out on the sleeves on jacket #1 or #3?


About and inch, maybe a little more if you have it faced on the McClellan tweed. The EJ feels like 2" plus, but I have never let down the sleeves on a corduroy jacket, so I have no idea how it will press out.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

wacolo, those are beautiful jackets and the measurements are spot-on for me.

Must resist. Must resist. Must resist.


----------



## wacolo

^^^
Did I mention I give quantity discounts?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## CMDC

This weekend's offerings...

First up a beautiful cable knit brushed shetland sweater from Archie Brown and Son of Bermuda.

Tagged 46 but considerably smaller. More like a 38/40.

Pit to Pit: 19
Length: 25.5

$35 conus



















Brooks Brothers wide wale British khaki corduroys. Minimal wear.

38 waist; 29.5 inseam + 3 inches underneath. Flat front, no cuff

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers Pink pinpoint ocbd

15.5 x 32

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers black and burgundy check pinpoint non iron ocbd

17 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers micro houndstooth blue pinpoint non iron ocbd

17 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/light blue stripe pinpoint non iron ocbd

17 x 33

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers white forward point non iron dress shirt

16 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue & white stripe forward point dress shirt

15.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue multicheck bd sport shirt

Size XL

$22 conus



















Pendleton worsted wool bd sport shirt. Kind of a black-watchy pattern of green and navy

Size XXL

$24 conus



















Finally, two mint condition vintage Brooks Brothers foulard ties. I have more ties than any rational human being should so I'm going to let these go. The pattern on both is identical although one has a blue background, the other red. As you can see from the tags, these go back a ways.

$18 conus each.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*These are still available**!*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Scott-Nichol Donegal Alpaca/Wool Socks, size M, but see notes*
> 
> Brand new, included in my last RM Williams order, but alas, they were the wrong size and I didn't feel like shipping them back across the pond. Alpaca/Wool/Nylon, _just like at O'Connell's_. Size is medium, but they are made for the bigger-footed fellow. I'm a size 10, and these run larger than that. $25/22/Only 20!
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping to CONUS included as usual.


----------



## CMDC

Two more pairs of pants

Ralph Lauren Purple Label brown cotton pants. Light weight twill. Flat front, cuffed.

36 waist; 29.5 inseam

Made in Italy

$40 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark pincord pants

Tagged 38/30 but measure 38 waist/27.5 inseam

Flat front, no cuff

$24 conus


----------



## jt2gt

Price drops on these. How about $25 shipped for the thick zip neck lands end sweater and $15 each on the shirts. Everything is in top notch condition. Thanks...JT



jt2gt said:


> Here is the pic of the blue Polo cotton Blake in Medium. Take everything for $60 shipped. Thanks...JT


----------



## CMDC

Archie Brown & Son Shetland, Brooks Cords, and Pendleton shirt are SOLD.


----------



## Taken Aback

I need to hone my typing speed.


----------



## jkidd41011

*Crombie Dark Grey Herringbone Wool Overcoat Sz 36R NWOT?*
Crombie Dark Grey Herringbone Overcoat, tagged 36R. Material listed as Pure New Wool. Made in Great Britain. This coat is perfect. It may have been worn one or two times at most (if at all). It still has a small cardboard size tag with the model in one of the pockets. Was purchased at Bloomingdale's. A similar coat on Crombie's website retails for over a $1,000.00 US.

https://www.crombie.co.uk/coats/mens/black-fly-fronted-overcoat-classic-fit.html

Measurements are as follows:

-Armpit to Armpit: 20 1/2"
-Shoulders: 17"
-Waist (@ 2nd Button): 21"
-Length (BOC): 45"
-Sleeves: 25.3/4"
-Single Vent/Three Button

Asking $150.00 Shipped-CONUS (Personal Payment).


----------



## Titus_A

Odd question: Did anyone here buy the blue BB shawl-collar cardigan that SouthernLiveOak posted back at the end of October/beginning of November?


----------



## joenobody0

Titus_A said:


> Odd question: Did anyone here buy the blue BB shawl-collar cardigan that SouthernLiveOak posted back at the end of October/beginning of November?


I sent him a PM on Nov 13 asking about the availability of that sweater. I never heard back.


----------



## datsunfan

1) Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison tuxedo trousers. Made in the USA of imported fabric. Missing the right side (3) interior suspender buttons.
*Price $30 shipped CONUS*. *International for actual shipping cost minus $8.*

-Half Waist: 20.5" + 2" 
-Inseam: 31.5" + 2" to let out
-Outseam: 43.5"+ 2" to let out
-Front Rise: 13"
-Rear Rise: 19"
-Thigh width: 14"
-Knee width: 10.5"
-Leg opening: 9"

   

2) *Gray/black(appears dark gray) herringbone single-breasted overcoat, measures between a 36-38 Short with wide shoulders*. There is no make or size tag, but the coat is of excellent quality with hand stitching throughout. 100% wool. 3 button front with hidden buttons and a fully-canvassed chest. Fully-lined. 2 exterior waist pockets and exterior breast pocket; both still basted. Note: Sleeve buttons are attached through the sleeve-lining. Please see the last photo for details.
*Price $100 or offer shipped CONUS. International for actual shipping cost **minus $14**.*
 
      
*Measurements
*-Half Chest (pit-to-pit): 21.5"
-Half Waist (measured at top button) - 20.5"
-Shoulder: 19"
-Length(from bottom of collar): 42"
-Vent length: 20"
-Sleeve length(from shoulder to end of sleeve): 23.5" +1.5" to let out
-Weight: 3.5 lbs

3) *Recent Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald Black Pinstriped Suit- Loro Piana Fabric- 41R/36*. Tagged Size: 41R/35, Actual Size 41R/36. 100% wool. Jacket lining material: Bemberg Rayon. Trouser lining material: 100% viscose. 2 button front. Fully lined jacket. Single rear vent. Flat front trouser. Pants half lined to knee.
*Price $65 shipped CONUS. **International for actual shipping cost **minus $11. **SOLD*
       

*Jacket Measurements*
-Half Chest (pit-to-pit): 21.5"
-Shoulder: 18.25"
-Length(from bottom of collar): 30"
-Sleeve length: 24" + 1.5" to let out
-Waist(at top button): 20.5"
-Lapel Width: 2.75"

*Pants **Measurements*
-Half Waist: 18.25" + 0" to let out
-Inseam: 28" + 0" to let out (has 1.5" cuff, but hem was done by machine)
-Outseam: 39"
-Front Rise: 11"
-Rear Rise: 18"
-Thigh width: 11"
-Knee width: 9"
-Leg opening: 8.5"


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just wanted to report that I just received a sweet BB OCBD from AndroFan. Fast shipping, excellent communication.

5-star rating!


----------



## mikeh

*Shell Alden LHS, AE MacNeil and PA*

Hey, I thought I should mention this over here for those who don't bother to read the sales forum. At least the Alden should get some Trad love.

The LHS and MacNeil are 11 D, the Park Ave are 10.5 EE.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?114981-Alden-(Shell-LHS)-and-AE-quot-Finding-the-right-size-quot-sale


----------



## Reptilicus

Sir Pendleton Shirt blue w/navy stripes. 100% Virgin Wool. Size Medium. Like new condition, no flaws of any kind.. Price drop $25 Shipped









Polos. All Size Medium. All in Like New Condition. All 12.50 Shipped. 1)BB Performance Long sleeve 2)BB College Fit, Green 3)BB Performance Polo, Burgundy 4) PRL Regular Fir Polo, Periwinkle Blue


----------



## rabidawg

*I purchased the below Pendleton Blackwatch jacket from TweedyDon. It is an amazing jacket, but I went in a different direction for my holiday party attire. This fits spot-on as a 40S. If anyone is interested, I'll offer this for what I paid, *$50* -> NOW $40 shipped CONUS. 

Thanks!
*



TweedyDon said:


> *1) GRAIL! Pendleton Blackwatch Jacket*
> 
> 
> An Ivy/Trad GRAIL! This is an absolutely beautiful half-canvassed Blackwatch jacket, Made in the USA by Pendleton, this jacket is half-lined in Pendleton's signature lining and features lovely leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It has a single vent, and apart from some minor patina to the buttons is in excellent condition. The front left hand pocket is still basted shut! This is an absolutely wonderful jacket in a very nice weight--absolutely perfect for fall weekends or Ivy dinner parties!
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/5)
> Shoulder 18 1/4
> Length: 29 1/2


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. First quality but labels marked to prevent return to BB. Click to enlarge photos.

Brooks Brothers Tan Wool Chesterfield Coat. Current model, Retails for $798. * 40R* Measures P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 31.5, L 40. $225.


Brooks Brothers Wool Duffle Coat. Thick wool, horn toggles. Retail $598. Past year model, much nicer than current model.
* Small* P2P 22 Sh 20, Sl 23, L 40. Dark Navy, Black Watch liner. $235. 
*Large* P2P 25, Sh 21, Sl 25.5, L 40. Dark Navy. Tartan liner with red. $235.


Brooks Brothers Harris Tweed Brown Overcoat. Made in Italy. Retail $898. *44R* P2P 25, L 46. $325.


Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Storm System Dark Tobacco Wool Overcoat. Nylon liner zips in or out. Very nice, versatile coat dresses up or down easily. * XL* P2P 27, Sh 20.75, Sl 26.5. L 36. $255.



Golden Fleece Westbury Loro Piana Cashmere Overcoat. Made in USA. Retail $1698. *42L. * P2P 24, Sh 20.25, Sl 33.5, L 48.5. Spectacular Coat. $550


Brooks Brothers Black Wool Peacoat. Made in Italy. Retail $898. Tagged *42R*. P2P 24, Sh 20, Sl 25.5, L 38. $350.


Brooks Brothers Wax Cotton Driving Jacket. Black. This is a current model in the catalog. Retail $398. *Large* P2P 22.75, Sh 19.25, Sl 26, L 33. $195.
*Medium* P2P 22, Sh 18.75, Sl 25.25, L 32. $195.***SOLD***


Brooks Brothers Dark Green Wax Cotton Jacket. Retail $398. There is no shoulder seam on this jacket so sleeve is measured like a shirt. *Large* P2P 24.75, Sl 36, L 32.75. *Extra Large* P2P 26.75, Sl 36, L 33.5. $195.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

a couple of sportcoats at cheap prices
asking $15 shipped conus each

Haspel
Tagged a 40S, though I think it runs a bit big.
Nice dark green herringbone with faint red and yellow overchecks.
Cashmere blend so pretty soft, and a cut that's more English country than trad.
3 button, ventless, fully lined.

22" chest, 19" shoulders, 23.5" sleeve, 29" bottom of collar to hem.






H.Freeman and sons
Nice greenish check/barelycorn type pattern, very soft, feels as if there's some silk or cashmere in the fabric.
made in the USA, 2 button, darted, center vent

24.5" chest, 20" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31" bottom collar to hem


----------



## andcounting

Attention *44-46* ers.

My most beautiful suit is arguably my thick tweedish herringbone weave southwick sack suit. Gray. Its what made southwick one of my most sought after names. I got it at a thrift store, it was way to small and I had it taken out in all ways as far as possible. I wear a 46r. However, its just too snug. Not the jacket, but the pants. I just can't pull it off. I don't have a tape right now (lost it), but things tagged 40 fit me, so this is probably closer to 38 and thats after being let out quite a bit. It might have even been a 42 suit! I was just so determined to wear this thing. And when I step out I'm glad, but when I sit down I'm not.

I'd like to trade it. Anyone out there on the 44-46r spectrum who has a slightly large suit want to trade me for a slightly small suit. Its difficult, but necessary. If someone is interested, I'd really like to see a replacement gray suit - the lighter the better, not charcoal. PM and we'll talk measurements.


----------



## jt2gt

Price drops again on this stuff. $20 shipped on the sweater and $15 for each shirt (take both shirts for $25 shipped), if this is your size, you'll be pleased). Open to trades for slim medium or small shirts or other sweaters. Thanks...JT


jt2gt said:


> Great Land's End Sweater 38-40 Medium. Nice Thick wool, ready for the holidays.
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Two Medium shirts. Nordstrom choc brown pin cord and Polo slate blue Blake thick cotton. Both fit like true mediums. In great shape and nice.
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Will discount for multiple purchases. Can't seem to get third pic to load. Pm for pic. Everything is in great shape, hardly worn. Thanks...JT


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS:



CMDC said:


> This weekend's offerings...
> 
> Brooks Brothers Pink pinpoint ocbd.
> 
> 15.5 x 32
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers black and burgundy check pinpoint non iron ocbd
> 
> 17 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers micro houndstooth blue pinpoint non iron ocbd
> 
> 17 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white forward point non iron dress shirt
> 
> 16 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue & white stripe forward point dress shirt
> 
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue multicheck bd sport shirt
> 
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, two mint condition vintage Brooks Brothers foulard ties. I have more ties than any rational human being should so I'm going to let these go. The pattern on both is identical although one has a blue background, the other red. As you can see from the tags, these go back a ways.
> 
> $16 conus each.


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS:



CMDC said:


> This weekend's offerings...
> 
> First up, a Brook Taverner made in Britain Harris Tweed.
> 2 button, darted. Side vents
> Beautiful tweed of light blue, brown, rust, and other flecks.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers olive glenplaid 3/2 sack suit
> Tagged 42 Long but check measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5
> 
> Trousers: 36 x 33. Flat front, cuffed
> 
> $55 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Forest Green wide wale coruroys.
> These appear unworn
> Older made in USA version
> Flap rear pockets
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 40 x 28
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart LS sport shirt
> Size L
> Needs one button replace on cuff
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS:



CMDC said:


> Two more pairs of pants
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label brown cotton pants. Light weight twill. Flat front, cuffed.
> 
> 36 waist; 29.5 inseam
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark pincord pants
> 
> Tagged 38/30 but measure 38 waist/27.5 inseam
> 
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## J. Andrew

Local shop has a pair of size 44 Bill's Driving Twills, any interest from anyone? I didn't have the ability to measure at the time, but the men's section doesn't get much foot traffic so I'm sure they'll be there for a while.


----------



## CMDC

Time to do a bit of a closet purge. All 4 of these jackets are in excellent condition. They either don't fit me well or aren't getting much wear. Hence, your gain.

Corbin for the English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack guncheck

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
Length BoC: 30.5

$45 conus




























Corbin 3/2 tartan sack

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25 +2
Length BoC: 30.5

$45 conus



















Lands End Harris Tweed
2 button darted. 3 patch pockets
Dominant colors burgundy and grey
Tagged 39R

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 24.5 +2.5
Length BoC: 30.5

$40 conus




























Hickey Freeman for Raleigh's
2 button darted
Tagged 39R
Deep rust w/ burgundy and forest green

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5
Length BoC: 30.5

$40 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Those Corbins are gorgeous!

The Oakloom 3/2, the Kilgour suit, the Lewin shirt, the Griffin tie, the Press regimental tie, and the brown Brioni bow have now all been claimed--thank you!

Updates tomorrow on remaining items--and more items will be along in a couple of days, including several more sweaters, a freshly dry-cleaned Pendleton red tartan robe, a Loro Piana cashmere topcoat, and more tweeds!


----------



## CMDC

The Corbin Guncheck is now sold.


----------



## Hardiw1

Drops


Hardiw1 said:


> Golf belt - 10$>8$
> Adjustable with a sliding clasp.
> 36.5 inches from end of buckle to middle hole, adjusted all the way out.
> Can be adjusted to as small as you'd like.





Hardiw1 said:


> J Crew Allerton wingtips
> Size: 11.5
> Very, very little wear on these, excellent condition. - 45$>40$
> 
> Allen Edmonds
> Size: 11 E
> 30$>25$
> 
> Florsheim wingtips
> Size: 10 D
> These have some good life left in them, but they need a lot of cleaning up and polishing. They need someone to ressurect them.
> CLAIMED


----------



## Pugin

Some nice things to pass on. First come, first served.

Edward Green Dovers in a beautiful black calf pebble grain. Size 7/7.5 - $100 



Shell Cordovan monk straps, 8D. I know nothing about the maker, "Tomasso," but these are Goodyear welted and a cut above Alden. - $100




Inis Meain linen sweater vest - $45
Length: 24"
Width: 21"


Beautiful lambswool William Lockie shawl-collar cardigan -$45
Length: 29.5"
Chest: 25" 


Filson sweater. The shooting patch on this is awesome. - $35
Length: 23"
Chest: 22"



Beautiful McGeorge Shetland with saddle shoulders - $35
Length: 24"
Chest: 20"


J.Press Corduroy! 3/2 sack, hook vent - *Sold!*
17.5 shoulders
28.5 length
21 chest
24.5 sleeves


Note that there is some minor discoloration around the buttons from the leather. Should come off without a hitch.

J.Press linen 3/2 sack, hook vent - $35
17.5" shoulders
28.5" length
21" chest
24" sleeves



Langrock 3/2 herringbone tweed, hook vent - $35
17.5" shoulders
29.5" length
21" chest
24" sleeves



Langrock Argyle & Sutherland tie - SOLD!
3" width


FYI: With a busy week, I will not have time to take additional pictures unless it is absolutely required. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Hello again. Small offering today:

*Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan PTB, 10 D

*Conservatively, these are in very good condition. They've seen moderate use and show the normal signs of it: some heel edge wear and minor marks at the heel on the uppers. The soles are solid--with a good 60%-70% of their life still in them-and there is no damage or signs of abuse.

Asking $165 shipped, or offer.


----------



## AndroFan

Thanks a lot!! I'm glad to hear that you liked the shirt!



sbdivemaster said:


> Just wanted to report that I just received a sweet BB OCBD from AndroFan. Fast shipping, excellent communication.
> 
> 5-star rating!


----------



## conductor

Hi gents - a few offerings of items that I really wish were in my size! All small pics are clickable to larger pics

First, beautiful dark grey wool flannels from Oxxford Clothes. Excellent condition as far as wear goes, but there is a 1" seam opening (see pic) near the right front pocket. This should take a tailor (or you!) about 5 min to fix. No other holes, stains, tears, funk, etc.

Flat Front, cuffed. Approximately 36-35 x 28 
Actual measurements - 18" waist - 1.5" to let out. 1.5 to let out underneath, more if you just don't like cuff. These pants are perfect for winter weather and made in the USA. 
$50 shipped conus











Polo University Club Wool Flannel blazer

Realty fresh item. Buttons still shine like new and it has no signs of wear. Thick flannel, fully lined. Swelled edges, darted. Patch pockets. Two inside pockets. yep, it's darted, but I don't care. If this were a long I'd be keeping it! Approximately size 42R
Actual measurements - Chest 22", sleeve 24" (2" to let out), shoulders 18", length 30" from BOC. Fully lined. Made in the USA
$40 shipped conus











Seersucker blazer by Gant. No darts, 3/4 lined, wash 'n' wear. No good for winter, unless you're in the south. In any case it won't be winter for ever. In very clean condition, but it does need one sleeve button added (or one taken away!) Made in the USA
Approximately size 40R. Actual measurements Chest 21.5", sleeve 25" + 1'" to let, shoulder 18", length 30.5'" BOC. 
$30 shipped conus











Men's overcoat in wool herringbone with very, very subtle red fibers (see pic). No brand tag, but made in Bulgaria. Tagged a 40R, but please check measurements. This garment is generously sized, so you should wear it over your suit or it could be used as a regular coat for the larger man.

Chest - 24.5", sleeve 24.5" (1.5" to let out), 19.5" shoulder, length 44.5 from BOC. Item shows no signs of wear whatsoever but there are two of the front closure buttons missing which is a very easy fix. Two inside pockets, fully lined. 
$70 shipped conus











*Women's* size 7.5 C BB unlined calf penny loafers - appear to be unworn. $40 conus











Thanks for looking, offers welcome.


----------



## TweedyDon

*11 ties for $15!*

*Take all remaining ties for $15, shipped in CONUS--OR OFFER!* 

*Please PM with interest!*

*GROUP 1: Heraldics*










         

*All are $10 > 8 unless otherwise noted. *

a) Episcopal Church. Excellent condition. Polyester. (two available) BOTH SOLD
b) Heraldic; book and sword. Very good condition. Poly.
c) Heraldic; griffin. Very good condition. Poly. SOLD
d) Scottish saltire by Lochcarron; made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Poly. $12 SOLD
e) Heraldic; three shells. Small blemish; hence Good condition Poly. $6.> 5
f) Heraldic; geomtrics (not shown in main picture). Very Good condition. $5 > 4

*GROUP 2: Silk emblematics
*










     

a) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition. $18 SOLD
b) CLASSIC 1950s/1960s Chas. Young of Wall St. kangaroo emblematic. Silk. Good condition, hence just $10 > 9 SOLD
c) Harvale three torches. An Ivy League classic! Silk. Good condition, hence just $9 > 8

*GROUP 3: Vintage Ivy regimentals.*










     

a) Brooks Bros. Keeper off on one side,a nd minor water stains to lining tip; hence just $7> 6
b) Croston & Carr, by Revitz. A classic 1960s Ivy tie! Very Good/Excellent condition. $10. SOLD
c) London 400 regimental; Very Good/Excellent condition. Another clasic Ivy regimental! $10. SOLD

*GROUP 4: Emblematics*










     

All are in Very Good condition.

a) Smithsonian; space shuttle Columbia. Silk/Poly. $8 > 6
b) Sailing ship; Poly. $6 > 5
c) Yacht wheel; poly. Small blemish at tip, less noticeable than in picture. $5 SOLD

*GROUP 5: Trad MIX!*










         

a) Barney's. Made in Italy; silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent. $14 SOLD
b) Pigtail Against the World. I have NO idea what this means! Small blemishs as shown, hence just $5 > 4
c) Irish linen. A beautiful Leander pink tie. Excellent condition. $14 SOLD
d) Blass for Stern's. Wool; a lovely Italian tie in Very Good condition. $10.> 9
e) Fawn wool knit; Very Good/Excellent condition; minor pull in knot area, unseen when worn. $9 SOLD

*GROUP 6: Patriotic emblematics and more!
*
It seems that there was a fad for patriotic and complex emblematics around 1976, and (2) and (4) are great examples. (I believe An Affordable Wardrobe found one featuring redcoats that G. was very pleased with!) They're all poly, as is usual for this period--even Chipp went all artificial for their emblematics, I believe--and rather wide. But they're great examples of a now-gone Ivy fad, and would be perfect candidates for narrowing/bow-tie conversion.

All are in very Good condition, and priced very, very cheaply, given their rarity.










        

a) Chipp moneybags tie. $8 SOLD
b) Naval shipbuilding? $8 > 7
c) Chipp bull and bear. $8 SOLD
d) Signing of the Declaration of Independence and the Liberty bell! Minor pulls on lowest embroidered emblem, hence just $8 > 7 SOLD

*GROUP 7: Exotic vintage ties!*

*Reposts, with price drops!
*
*Both of these are utterly wearable, and neither is in any need of babying! They're both in excellent condition... and you're not likely to see their like again, so grab 'em now you can!​*

 

1) Sulka. A beautiful, Van Gogh-style Sulka; unmistakely vintage, but still utterly classic, and so not in the slightest bit out of place today! *$18 > 17 CONUS, or offer.* SOLD

 

2) Botany "Wrinkleproof". A rich, dark paisley; no fabric content but almost certainly wool. Excellent condition, and perfect with tweeds! *$14 > 12 > 11, CONUS, or offer. *


----------



## CMDC

RL Purple Label pants SOLD


----------



## Patrick06790

* SOLD SOLD SOLD* Abercrombie & Fitch cashmere, made in Italy. After repeated failures to convince myself this fits, I have concluded it doesn't.

Photographing a sweater is harder than it seems. It's navy blue, not Neo-Cerulean Sapphire Blue. Specs are: chest 22, the underside of the sleeve 17.5, overall length 24. Can't really measure the sleeve because it's on of those deals where the sleeve basically continues all the way to the neck. There's a word for that but I don't know what it is.

Put it this way - I'm a chunky 42 who sometimes wears a regular and sometimes a short jacket. This is too snug on me. I think it would work fine for a guy in the 38-40 R/S range.

Very nice fabric, the tag has a stray green thread flopping around but I don't see anything amiss.

Take the bugger for $30 shipped CONUS.

*SOLD *


----------



## Patrick06790

*sold sold sold*

Two Lands End sport shirts. these were really cheap on overstocks a couple years ago and I bought four. One I washed hard to see if it would shrink. It didn't, really, and has since gotten chain saw grease on it.

One I had the sleeves altered. She did a nice job but it was hideously expensive and makes it impractical to do the same with these two.

The collars are in fact right about the 16.5 mark and the sleeves 26 and a bit. Two-button adjustable cuffs.

These two have never been worn or washed, just unpacked and hung up. I really like the patterns but there's just no point.

$15 apiece shipped CONUS, or take both for $25. I urge the latter.

*SOLD*


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is a spectacular deal for someone.



Patrick06790 said:


> Abercrombie & Fitch cashmere, made in Italy. After repeated failures to convince myself this fits, I have concluded it doesn't.
> 
> Photographing a sweater is harder than it seems. It's navy blue, not Neo-Cerulean Sapphire Blue. Specs are: chest 22, the underside of the sleeve 17.5, overall length 24. Can't really measure the sleeve because it's on of those deals where the sleeve basically continues all the way to the neck. There's a word for that but I don't know what it is.
> 
> Put it this way - I'm a chunky 42 who sometimes wears a regular and sometimes a short jacket. This is too snug on me. I think it would work fine for a guy in the 38-40 R/S range.
> 
> Very nice fabric, the tag has a stray green thread flopping around but I don't see anything amiss.
> 
> Take the bugger for $30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Agreed. If I had any cash flow at all right now . . .



32rollandrock said:


> This is a spectacular deal for someone.


----------



## Orgetorix

Pugin said:


> Some nice things to pass on. First come, first served.
> 
> Edward Green Dovers in a beautiful black calf pebble grain. Size 7/7.5 - $100


UN.BE.LIEVABLE. price on these.


----------



## joenobody0

Orgetorix said:


> UN.BE.LIEVABLE. price on these.


It's true. EG could recrafting could make those things look 99% new as well.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hate to suggest it, but the seller might want to consider feebay on shoes that size. The market is going to be Japanese.



Orgetorix said:


> UN.BE.LIEVABLE. price on these.


----------



## joenobody0

32rollandrock said:


> Hate to suggest it, but the seller might want to consider feebay on shoes that size. The market is going to be Japanese.


I actually wear that size and am tempted! I think I'll pass though.


----------



## datsunfan

drops and updates


datsunfan said:


> 1) Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison tuxedo trousers. Made in the USA of imported fabric. Missing the right side (3) interior suspender buttons.
> *Price $30 shipped CONUS*. *International for actual shipping cost minus $8. **SOLD*
> 
> 2) *Gray/black(appears dark gray) herringbone single-breasted overcoat, measures between a 36-38 Short with wide shoulders*. There is no make or size tag, but the coat is of excellent quality with hand stitching throughout. 100% wool. 3 button front with hidden buttons and a fully-canvassed chest. Fully-lined. 2 exterior waist pockets and exterior breast pocket; both still basted. Note: Sleeve buttons are attached through the sleeve-lining. Please see the last photo for details.
> *Price $100 ->$90 or offer shipped CONUS. International for actual shipping cost **minus $14**.*
> 
> 
> *Measurements
> *-Half Chest (pit-to-pit): 21.5"
> -Half Waist (measured at top button) - 20.5"
> -Shoulder: 19"
> -Length(from bottom of collar): 42"
> -Vent length: 20"
> -Sleeve length(from shoulder to end of sleeve): 23.5" +1.5" to let out
> -Weight: 3.5 lbs





datsunfan said:


> Corbin for the Men's shop at The Broadmoor 3/2 black and white herringbone sportcoat - 42R. Made in the USA and feels at least half canvassed. The jacket has no material tag, but feels like a very soft wool or perhaps lambswool. The jacket has a couple of areas with the stitching coming loose: the collar felting and the inner lining where it connects to the bottom of the back of the jacket. *Price $35 $30 OBO shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally for cost minus $11.*
> *
> Measurements*
> Shoulder - 19"
> P2P- 22"
> Waist(at middle button)- 20.5"
> Sleeve- 24.5"+1" to let out
> Length(from BOC)- 30"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Call me the devil, then, but you should pull the trigger, even if you have to eat tuna for a month. Your chances of finding shoes like that for that price again are about zilch. If you don't buy them, you will regret it for, approximately, forever.



joenobody0 said:


> I actually wear that size and am tempted! I think I'll pass though.


----------



## CMDC

Massive purge continues.

Brooks Brothers herringbone sportcoat w/blue and green overcheck
2 button darted
Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2.5

$35 conus




























Brooks Brothers Country Club forest green cotton cricket sweater
This was bought new and worn no more than twice

Size M

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Length: 27

$36 conus



















Pringle black lambswool sweater
Made in Scotland
No tagged size but measures 21 pit to pit: 25 length

$30 conus



















Fred Perry zip front cotton jacket
Size M
Pit to Pit: 22; Length 24.5

$28 conus



















Bills M1P Original Twills
Pleated, cuffed
Measure to 38 waist; 31 inseam

$35 conus



















Gitman Brothers forward point shirt; white w/blue stripe
16x33

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
16 x 33

$20 conus



















Orvis tartan sport shirt
Size L

$20 conus



















Filson forest green heavy cotton work shirt
Size M

$22 conus


















Two Polo Ralph Lauren Yarmouth ocbd's 
Green: 16 x 32/33
Purple: 16.5 x 32/33

$16 conus each


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Bump with a drop:
I might have included the picture showing the heels to see what I mentioned about them, but I can add it later if needed. The edges are nowhere near needing replacement--also, as the soles, having about 60% or so remaining. Willing to sacrifice these for insurance payment money today.

*Sold!*

Hello again. Small offering today:

*Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan PTB, 10 D

*Conservatively, these are in very good condition. They've seen moderate use and show the normal signs of it: some heel edge wear and minor marks at the heel on the uppers. The soles are solid--with a good 60%-70% of their life still in them-and there is no damage or signs of abuse.

Sold!


----------



## ATL

Anyone interested in a gray windowpane Burberrys suit from an upscale men's shop in Atlanta (now closed)? I'll post pics and measurements when I get home (if there's interest), but I'd say it's only a little bit big for me (40S), so it could be a 40R or a 42R??


----------



## swb120

*Trad to semi-Trad stuff*

More stuff from the Great Purge:

1) *Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, sz. 16-33*. No flaws; lovely shirt - looks nearly new; great collar roll.

Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.









 

2) *Sero blue candystripe OCBD, measured sz. 16-33 *(no size tag). Great vintage shirt, unlined collar.

Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.









 

3) *Beautiful vintage 100% cashmere black topcoat, size 44R* (no size tag). Great patch pockets, fully lined, lovely more narrow lapels. In excellent condition.

Asking *$70 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*:
Chest - 48
Sleeves - 26
Shoulders - 19
Length (BOC) - 44









    

4) *Brooks Brothers 2-button darted navy blazer, size 42R*. Newest Madison model - retails for $500+. Loro Piana wool. Made in Canada in 2009. Like new.

*CLAIMED*.

*Measurements*:
Chest - 45
Waist - 42
Sleeves - 24.5
Shoulders - 19.5
Length (BOC) - 31









   

5) *Like new Brooks Brothers navy pinstripe 2-button darted suit, sz. 42R*. Newest Madison model, made in USA in 2010. Retails for $900+. Loro Piana wool.

Asking *$200 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*:
Chest - 45
Waist - 42
Sleeves - 24 (1+" to let out)
Shoulders - 19.25
Length - 31.5

Trouser waist - 36 (1.5" to let out)
Inseam: 29.5 (1" to let out without losing cuffs)
Outseam - 41
Cuffs - 1.5









      

6) Lovely *handmade silk bow tie by Carrot & Gibbs*. Like new. Fishing lure pattern on royal blue background.

Asking $25>$20>*$15 shipped CONUS*.











7) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red*. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures *22" pit to pit*. *Sleeves: 24 3/4"* from shoulder seam to end of cuff.

Asking $30>$25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.











8) *Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA*. Like new. If you've been looking for one, you won't find a nicer one in better condition. Hits below the waist.

Asking $85>*$75 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 25.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Shoulders: 20.5-20.75
Length (BOC): 29









   

9) *Like new Brooks Brothers tweed cap, size XL. * Newest model/label. Retails for $98 at BB.

I wear a size 7 1/4 to 3/8 and it was big on me.

Asking $30>*$25 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Is it just me, or has the exchange had some blazing good deals lately?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Gents, I posted this on the Sales Forum because it runs a little high for the Thrift. Please peruse at your leisure, but don't wait too long!

RL Navy Cashmere Sweater Blazer, Size Medium: Retail $1200









There's little left to say about this aside from sheer details. Materials are 82% cashmere, 16% nylon, 2% elastane. From these, you can tell that it hugs wonderfully like a sweater. Three button front: the sweater nature allows it to roll to the second button easily. Four on the sleeve with surgeons cuffs. Unlined and no shoulder padding whatsoever. Three patch pockets with a darted front. RL crest blazer buttons. Single hook vent.

I still have the tag though it is detached. I put it on several times but always changed before walking out the door. The hook vent in the back is still basted shut. There are no issues whatsoever save a few specks of lint from storage.

Measurements and more on the Sales Forum


----------



## AHS

*Vintage LeJour Watch with Brooks Brothers band*

I found this classic LeJour Watch at an Estate sale and then purchased a a new Brooks Brothers band to go with it. Watch keeps perfect time but needs to be wound once daily.

I have no knowledge of watches so am asking $65 OBO with shipping included. Band is blue / yellow.

AHS


----------



## Pugin

Some updates and drops. As before: first come, first served.

Edward Green Dovers in a beautiful black calf pebble grain. Size 7/7.5 - $100 



Shell Cordovan monk straps, 8D. I know nothing about the maker, "Tomasso," but these are Goodyear welted and a cut above Alden. - $100 -> $95




Inis Meain linen sweater vest - $45
Length: 24"
Width: 21"


Beautiful lambswool William Lockie shawl-collar cardigan - *SOLD!*
Length: 29.5"
Chest: 25" 


Filson sweater. The shooting patch on this is awesome. - $35
Length: 23"
Chest: 22"



Beautiful McGeorge Shetland with saddle shoulders - $35
Length: 24"
Chest: 20"


J.Press Corduroy! 3/2 sack, hook vent - *SOLD!*
17.5 shoulders
28.5 length
21 chest
24.5 sleeves


Note that there is some minor discoloration around the buttons from the leather. Should come off without a hitch.

J.Press linen 3/2 sack, hook vent - $35 -> $30
17.5" shoulders
28.5" length
21" chest
24" sleeves



Langrock 3/2 herringbone tweed, hook vent - *SOLD!*
17.5" shoulders
29.5" length
21" chest
24" sleeves



Langrock Argyle & Sutherland tie - *SOLD!*
3" width


FYI: With a busy week, I will not have time to take additional pictures unless it is absolutely required. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers 100% Lambswool zip-neck. Perfect condition. $20 shipped. SOLD

Brooks Brothers Elliot Pant. Heavy weight twill. Very soft hand. 34W 32L Like new condition. $20 shipped. More pics here https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/BB Pant/









PRL Madrass Size Medium. Like new condition. $12.50









PRL LS Sport Shirt. Pink w/blue stripes. Size Medium. 34 sleeve. Like new Condition. $12.50


----------



## ATL

Today's haul includes a gorgeous Burberrys suit, AE sheltons (9 C) and ties from Etienne Aigner, Hennessy Couture and Burberrys of London. Best offers? Trades?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628422609561/with/6513107255/


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Titus_A said:


> Odd question: Did anyone here buy the blue BB shawl-collar cardigan that SouthernLiveOak posted back at the end of October/beginning of November?





joenobody0 said:


> I sent him a PM on Nov 13 asking about the availability of that sweater. I never heard back.


My apologies, I had a couple of deals fall through on the sweater and still have it. I'm debating whether to hold on to it or re-list.

And an update: The J. Press Pressidential suit has sold.


----------



## jkidd41011

jkidd41011 said:


> *Crombie Dark Grey Herringbone Wool Overcoat Sz 36R NWOT?*
> Crombie Dark Grey Herringbone Overcoat, tagged 36R. Material listed as Pure New Wool. Made in Great Britain. This coat is perfect. It may have been worn one or two times at most (if at all). It still has a small cardboard size tag with the model in one of the pockets. Was purchased at Bloomingdale's. A similar coat on Crombie's website retails for over a $1,000.00 US.
> 
> https://www.crombie.co.uk/coats/mens/black-fly-fronted-overcoat-classic-fit.html
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> 
> -Armpit to Armpit: 20 1/2"
> -Shoulders: 17"
> -Waist (@ 2nd Button): 21"
> -Length (BOC): 45"
> -Sleeves: 25.3/4"
> -Single Vent/Three Button
> 
> Asking $150.00 Shipped-CONUS (Personal Payment).


Price drop to $125.00 Shipped. Also open to trades.


----------



## Pugin

To all those admiring the Edward Greens but saying I should take them to the bay -- feel free to buy and flip! (I haven't had a single bite, so why not?)


----------



## AlanC

Surely someone loves trains.

Now $12 delivered!



AlanC said:


> *Vineyard Vines* trains tie
> Made in USA
> 
> $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img6008d.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img6010y.jpg/


----------



## Pugin

Just posted some ties over on the other forum--Cappelli, Drakes, etc. Five dollars off to anyone who PMs me here (except on the two $15 ones) because, well, why not.

https://www.styleforum.net/t/278982/ties-cappelli-cashmere-drakes-pierrepont-hicks-alan-flusser


----------



## AlanC

^Are you trying to make my VV look bad. 

That Lockie shawl collar makes me sad.


----------



## DFPyne

1. Mercer & Son 16.5-34 Pink Gingham Forward Point Shirt - Made in the USA
[$45 Shipped]



2. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$45 Shipped]





3. Paul Stuart 36 x 34 Light Grey Flannel Pants
[$50 Shipped]
Has great detailing such as a back flap pocket




4. Darker Heather Navy Cape Isle Knitters Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 22"


5. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$20 Shipped]


6. Lacoste Green Strech Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


7. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$20 Shipped]


8. Pendleton Shetland Wool Brown Sweater - Tagged Medium, near mint condition
[$25 Shipped]



9. Pendleton Shetland Wool Green Green -Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
[$20 Shipped] 


10. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


11. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$20 Shipped]


Sold:
- Teal L.L. Bean Made in Ireland Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
- Heather Navy Lands End Made in UK Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND MORE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> LOWER OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *A) Sweaters!*
> 
> *1) Braemar shetland. Sz L, Made in Scotland. *
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *2) McKenna Aran sweater, size L.*
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland
> 
> (Selling for 32!)*
> 
> A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm
> 
> *asking just $20, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *B) Shirts!*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers 16.5/36.*
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *2) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*. Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $17, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 3) *Brooks Brothers BD*, 16.5/34. NON-iron; traditional fit. The colours of this shirt are lovely! It's in excellent condition. *Asking just $13, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $15, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> 5) *Brooks Bros. OCBD*.
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *6) 17-36 T. M. Lewin banker's stripe shirt. *
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *C) Tweeds from 32!*
> 
> *1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm
> 
> asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*
> 
> I've been looking for precisely this tweed for years now, and so I was extremely disappointed when I realized that no amount of tailoring would make this fit...
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket, made for Kevin & Howlin, the premier retailers of Donegal tweeds in Dublin. And this is an absolutely classic Donegal tweed--bursting with rough hewn nubby texture in a beautiful black pepper and dark cream Donegal weave. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, features slanted hacking pockets and twin vents, and was, of course, clearly Made in Ireland. It also features complementary coloured elbow patches! This isn't the sort of tweed that comes up everyday, so if this is your size grab it and make me very, very jealous....
> 
> It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--but you'd do this anyway on receipt, right? Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$32, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 5/8
> Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Nottingham Fabrics Donegal-esque tweed; three patch pockets!*
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *4) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*
> 
> Cut from a lovely bark brown tickweave-style tweed, this jacket is fully lined. It also features three patch pockets! It's unvented in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor flaws: there is some loose stitching in the lining at the hem, the back seam appears to "gape" slightly, as shown (although this might have been a feature of it when it was new, also--it's hard to tell if this is a development, a result of alteration, or something that it started with), and a small hole by the hem near the rear of the front, as shown. Despite these flaws, this jacket presents cosmetically as being in excellent condition, since they can't really be noticed and are, anyway, fairly easy fixes, but I would rate it overall as being in Very Good condition, but I'm still
> 
> asking just *$11, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Harris Tweed in basketweave*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D) SUITS!*
> 
> *1) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *
> 
> This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 22 3/4
> Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) CLASSIC IVY SUIT! 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton pinstriped miniature herringbone suit*
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL Kilgour, French, Stanbury Peak Lapel, Double Breasted Suit.
> CLAIMED!
> *
> *E) FORMAL WEAR!*
> 
> *1) STUNNING 1952 Shawl Collar Tuxedo made by Lebow Clothes, of Natick, MA for The Larkey Co*
> 
> *CLAIMED!*
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart by Southwick Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Tuxedo (jacket, trousers)
> CLAIMED!
> *
> *3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION!*
> 
> _*(For 32)*_
> 
> This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> _*NB: At this price it would be worth buying for hte jacket or trousers alone, for the piece you want to be paired with a tartan jacket or trousers!*_
> 
> Asking just *$35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Tagged a 43R, but please see:
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) White formal backless vest.*
> 
> In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.
> 
> *Asking $8, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *4) VARIA!*
> 
> *1) 36/34 Brooks Brothers chocolate cords.*
> 
> I bought these new in 1998, and wore them once, inside. I then... grew, and they didn't fit, so they were stored. I then shrank, but didn't discover them until it was too late... and I had shrunk out of them! I have no intention of expanding again, so they're here.
> 
> My pictures really don't do them justice--they're a lovely rich chocolate brown. They are pleated, but also cuffed. They are slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just* $17, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Tagged a 36/34, and run true to size. *
> 
> 
> 
> *2) FREE! Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*
> 
> Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!
> 
> *FREE!! Asking just $11 for shipping in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 33 1/4


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> Time to do a bit of a closet purge. All 4 of these jackets are in excellent condition. They either don't fit me well or aren't getting much wear. Hence, your gain.
> 
> Corbin 3/2 tartan sack
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Harris Tweed
> 2 button darted. 3 patch pockets
> Dominant colors burgundy and grey
> Tagged 39R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman for Raleigh's
> 2 button darted
> Tagged 39R
> Deep rust w/ burgundy and forest green
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $35 conus


----------



## swb120

*Trad-ish*

Ok, while I know these aren't made in the US, I think their style and look and quality still qualify as within the realm of acceptable footware for Trads. If you collectively disagree, please let me know and I'll move it to the Sales Forum.

Beautiful like new pair of *Ferragamo brown suede plain toe bluchers, sz 10.5B.* Virtually no wear, save slight wear to outside of the heels. Insoles and outsoles otherwise look as if they have never been worn. Beautiful color, and metal eyelets (which I personally love). Made in Italy.

Asking *$75 shipped*.


----------



## sbdivemaster

AHS said:


> I found this classic LeJour Watch at an Estate sale and then purchased a a new Brooks Brothers band to go with it. Watch keeps perfect time but needs to be wound once daily.
> 
> I have no knowledge of watches so am asking $65 OBO with shipping included. Band is blue / yellow.
> 
> AHS


I do not hold myself out as an expert on watches, but based on styling and the numerals on the face, I'd put that watch in the early days of LeJour's manufacturing - late 60's. Might be able to get more out on the open market, but that's a good price for the exchange.


----------



## CMDC

I like those Ferragamos a lot. Tempting, tempting.


----------



## swb120

CMDC - make me an offer...I would like them to go to a good Trad home.



CMDC said:


> I like those Ferragamos a lot. Tempting, tempting.


----------



## The Rambler

yeah, do it CMDC. I recently paid 400 bucks for a pair of Aldens that look like that, and I love 'em.


----------



## CMDC

I'm worried they'll be too narrow. I'm normally a D width.


----------



## The Rambler

uh oh. too bad.


----------



## swb120

CMDC said:


> I'm worried they'll be too narrow. I'm normally a D width.


When I picked them up, I thought they were a D and would work for me (I'm a 10D trending wider). They were only slightly too tight for me.


----------



## andcounting

Some still available. I am also still interested in trading a tradfection southwick gray teed suit. I'm a 46r, but this seems too snug, so a bigger 42-44 trad would do better with it. PM for more info.



andcounting said:


> DROPS Offers and Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32. [/SIZE] Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 > 12 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo electric green striped shirt. Size L. Chest 22" $14 > 12 shipped *SOLD* Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves. 45 > 42 > 40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 22 shipped.  Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings). Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves. 48 > 30 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few ties. Top bow - Brooks Brothers *CLAIMED pp* Bottom Bow - Tie Bar *SOLD* Tie - J Crew *12$ > 10$ shipped* for remaining j crew tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up a *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2* blue plaid suit. I know... amazing. The only flaw is one tiny moth hole below the right shoulder blade area. Took me a while to find it, but it's there. Sorry no pictures of that. * 80 > 78 > 70 > SOLD!* Pits are 21.5". 32" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 26" sleeves. Pants 18" (laid flat) X 30.5. Flat front and cuffed. This suit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is another BB 3/2 sack. Tagged 40/34 reg. Old school "346" long before outlets. Wonderful deep gray with a light overcheck. One of those awesome complex fabrics up close but subtle interest from a distance. Beautiful. Only flaw is moth damage on calf area (shown) and an ink blot inside the inside pocket (not shown and completely unnoticeable from the outside). *80>75 > SOLD.* Pits are 21". 30.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18" and 24.5" sleeves. Pants 17" (laid flat) X 30. Flat front and cuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKE BOTH BB SUITS FOR $140>120>110>SOLD!*[/SIZE] [/INDENT]*I also have some BB cord jackets that'll be up soon.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Hardiw1

LL Bean comfort waist wool pants - gray
40x30 flat front cuffed - 30$




Lands End cotton pants
flat front no cuff
36x32 - 20$





Robert Talbott blue OCBD
17.5-34 15$





Brooks Brothers Makers blue shirt
15.5-3 SOLD


----------



## jkidd41011

swb120 said:


> When I picked them up, I thought they were a D and would work for me (I'm a 10D trending wider). They were only slightly too tight for me.


SWB..how do you think the Ferregamo's would work for a 9 1/2D? I picked up a pair of 10 1/2 B Florsheim Pebble grains and they fit nicely.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Luxurious ties!*












*I have a slew of decadent ties to pass on today on behalf of efdll! All are in absolutely excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS;* *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

*_*NB: All the bows pictured above have already been claimed!*_​
*GROUP 1: Hermes*










a) *Umbrellas!* A wonderful, whimsical tie--I love this, and it wouldn't be here if Hermes wasn't so far from my pay scale that I'd never actually wear it. In absolutely superb condition; worn sparingly, if at all. *Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

  

b) *Tropical holiday-*-conchs, coconuts, cabanas and palms! In excellent condition; no flaws at all. *Asking just $45*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

  

c)* Spring gardening! *This tie would be perfect for the Spring--and, yes, that is on its way soon! I can't decide if there's a shadow of a smudge on this tie, or not. I've examined it under a loupe, looked at it in natural and artificial light, and still can't say for certain--often I can't see anything at all. I suspect that there's nothing there, but just in case have a look at picture two and see for yourself--and rest assured that I'm probably more obsessive than you are when it comes to real or imaginary flaws! Asking just* $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

   

*GROUP 2: American Classics!*










a) *Ben Silver.* Hand made from pure English silk. Asking just *$19, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

 

b)* J. Press; the Burlington Knot regimental*. *Claimed! *

c) *Polo paisley*. Hand made in Italy. A lovely thick, luxurious tie! Asking *just $14 CONUS.*

  

d) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $18 CONUS, or offer*.

 

*GROUP 4: London and Paris!*








a) *Dormeuil Spring Flowers*. A wonderful, thick, luxurious silk tie from the Paris branch of this House. Asking just $16, or offer, CONUS.

  

b) *Dormeuil rich regimental.* In wonderfully deep, rich colours and cut from thick, luxurious silk. *Asking just $16, or offer, CONUS.*

  

c) *Dormeuil red textured tie*. Wonderfully akin to rich Donegal tweed, in luxurious silk! *Asking just $16, or offer, CONUS. *

  

d) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $15, or offer, CONUS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*EMBLEMATIC HOLIDAY TIES!*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*










*From left to right:*

*1) NWT Brooks Brothers*. Claimed!

2) *Christmas tree emblematic*; unknown maker and no fabric content, but probably poly/silk. In excellent condition. *Asking $10, shipped in CONUS. *

  

3) *Nieman Marcus*, with an emblematic Santa and carrying a sack that on close inspection is labeled with an "NM"! There's something very endearing about this in the manner of Chipp's witty emblematics. Excellent condition, and extremely rare. Poly/silk, as is common with emblematics. *Asking $14, or offer, boxed in CONUS.*

   

4) *Brooks Brothers. THE iconic trad/ivy Christmas tie!* Featuring Santa about to engage in a chimney delivery. All silk, and in excellent condition. *Claimed!*

5) *Manhattan; Santa with sleigh emblematic*. This is a lovely tie that I'm tempted to keep... But since I have a slew of emblematic ties already this is here. This is all-silk--unusual for an emblematic--and in excellent condition.* Asking $18 shipped in CONUS. *

   

6) *NWT Tango tie, from Bloomingdale's. *Another subtle tie for the stealth celebrator! This isn't obviously an emblematic featuring Christmas tree ornaments until close inspection. All silk, and excellent condition. *Asking $10 shipped in CONUS. *


----------



## jaredhicks

Let me know if you have any interest in these items, which are still hanging around in my apartment.

1) Aquascutum raincoat. Fly front and belted, with center vent. Shell is "Aqua 5" waterproofed 60/40 cotton/poly blend. In very good condition, except for some surface soiling (example shown) that I assume will come out after spot cleaning. Measures:
Chest: 24.5 in,
Shoulders: 19 in,
Sleeves: 26.5 in,
Length: 44 in

Asking $35.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/img0928cd.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0930g.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img0931q.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img0932fc.jpg/

2) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts. Double-pleated. No stains or fraying that I could find. Waist measures 36 inches; outseam 19.5 inches.
Asking $15.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img0837c.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img0838ud.jpg/

3) Norman Hilton for Mark Shale 2B suit. Charcoal glen plaid flannel with red overcheck. Fully lined, fully canvassed (I think), undarted, single vent. Double-pleated trousers with 1.5" cuffs. In great condition.

Tagged 41R:
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24" (+ 1/2" or so)
BOC: 30.25"
Trouser waist: 33"
Outseam: 41.5"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $30.
https://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0667ut.jpg/https://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0666gf.jpg/https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img0665.jpg/https://img37.imageshack.us/i/img0664yu.jpg/

4) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. Size 9.5D.

Asking $30 shipped.
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/

5) Brooks Brothers tweed hat. Made in Ireland. Sized 7 1/8 but is smaller than that---about 54cm circumference. $25
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/img0925a.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/img0926mt.jpg/

6) AE Ritz formal shoes. Sized 7.5D, but a bit too big for me. These would probably work better for an 8. $30
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/img1160i.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/img1161bn.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/img1162pz.jpg/

7) Scarves: $8 each. From left to right: (i) Green plaid lambswool, made in Scotland for the Edinburgh Woollen Mill; (ii) red tartan new wool, woven in Scotland by Lochcarron; (iii) green tartan new wool, made in Scotland for Glenscot, has two very small moth holes; (iv) blue/rust plaid, virgin wool made in USA by Pendleton.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img1163z.jpg/

8) Blue OCDB shirt from the Harvard Co-op. Good condition except for a 1/4-inch pen mark on the left sleeve. If you can live with the pen mark or think it might come out in the laundry, it can be yours for $15. No tagged size, but measures 15.5 inches around the collar (from button to buttonhole), 23 in across chest, and 33.5 in sleeves.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/img1164o.jpg/


----------



## ATL

9C AE sheltons. These have wheeled edges, which means they are older than the current iteration of the Sheltons. Any offers? I thought I'd offer them here first before I retreat to eBay.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on two remaining squares--offers welcome!
*


TweedyDon said:


> *I have almost a dozen exquisite pocket squares to pass on today from the overstuffed closets of efdll! These little pieces of beauty are all in absolutely excellent condition, having been used very sparingly indeed, if at all. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL PRICES INCLUDE CAREFUL SHIPPING IN CONUS with delivery confirmation.*
> 
> As always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> ​
> *4) Salvatore Ferragamo sporting square*
> 
> In absolutely excellent condition, this whimsical square was Made in Italy. Yes, you're wearing a pocket square... but you're still just a regular guy! All silk, and just c. 16 1/2" square. *Asking just $18, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Pale green trellis-patterned pocket square
> *
> *Claimed!*


----------



## AndroFan

Clothes are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers*, so please make them.
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular jacket, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.




More pictures:


http://imgur.com/FO9lB


Southwick grey with light pinstripes, 3 piece, 2 button "2 roll 1.5", single vented.
Asking $65-->$60-->$55-->*$40*
Measurements are Jacket: 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.75" sleeves, 18.25" shoulders, 31" length. Pants (please see pictures): waist -17.25" (measured the front, laying flat, so 35"), length - 29" inseam, 38.25" outseam.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/64/6487231b_100_3030.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/67/67214226_100_3036.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ae/ae9bb16f_100_3038.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/16/16362a6c_100_3040.jpeg

Recent Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" charcoal grey tiny checks suit. 2 button, single vented, notch lapels.
Asking *$55-->$45*
Tagged size 42R. Looks to be very recent from the tags, in excellent condition.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b8/b895c4e6_100_2912.jpeg



Hart Schaffner & Marx Gold Trumpeter, for Hechts, 2-button Navy Blue Suit with Pinstripes. Single vented, notch lapel, double pleated pants.
Asking $45-->$37-->*$30*
Doesn't seem old based on the union tag, well maintained, freshly dry cleaned.
Tagged as 42XL. Actual measurements: Jacket - pit to pit: 23", waist: 22", sleeves: 28", shoulders: 19.5", length: 33.25". Pants - waist: 18" (36"), inseam: 32" (measured to bottom of cuff), outseam: 43.5" (bottom of waistband to bottom of cuff). 1.25" on each side to let out in the waist (so, 2" total). No additional material at cuffs to let out.
Please see additional pics here:


http://imgur.com/a


https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f63bfb8c_100_2938.jpeg



Hart Schaffner & Marx, for Hechts, Navy Blue 2-button Suit with light red large checks. Single vented, notch lapel, double pleated pants.
Asking $36-->$30-->*$25*
Doesn't seem old based on the union tag, well maintained, freshly dry cleaned.
Tagged as 42XL. Actual measurements: Jacket - pit to pit: 23", waist: 21.5", sleeves: 28", shoulders: 19", length: 34". Pants - waist: 18" (36"), inseam: 33" (measured to bottom of cuff), outseam: 43.5" (bottom of waistband to bottom of cuff). 1.25" on each side to let out in the waist (so, 2" total). No additional material at cuffs to let out.
Additional pics here:


http://imgur.com/a










Hickey Freeman "Boardroom" houndstooth, 53% silk/47% wool sportcoat
Asking $35-->*$30*
Single vented, 2 buttons.
There's something funky on the fabric, though because of the pattern I honestly can't tell whether it's a pull or a surface stain. It honestly looks like a surface stain though I haven't tried cleaning it so I don't know for sure. Anyhow, see the pic above.
Tagged size 48R, actual measurements are 26" pit to pit, 25.25" waist, 23" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 30.5" height.


​https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dccd6032_OxxfordStriped1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/CAaF0


Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking $50-->$45-->$40-->*$30*
*S*ize marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.


More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/a


Pretty recent (tagged 2003) Tom James "Filo A' mano" sportcoat, Holland & Sherry fabric
Asking $50-->$45-->*$35*
Measurements: Pit to pit: 24.5, Waist: 24, Sleeves: 25.75, Shoulders: 19.5, Length: 31.75




More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/TY17R


Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking $50-->$45-->*$35*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button was replaced with a near-perfect match. Pics above.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1c42611b_Burberry1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/FWwbo

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/00/0009c447_Burberry2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2b/2baa0d94_Burberry3.jpeg

Burberry, 2 button charcol with light pinstripes, double vented.
Asking$40-->$35-->$30-->*$25*
Size listed as 42S. Actual measurements 22.75" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 30.25" length.



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/1hcSB

https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/636f62fc_Sterling3.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/9f/9fafc46c_Sterling4.jpeg

Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking$30-->*$25*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.



More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/dCjY1


Brooks brothers "346 stretch", charcoal color, 2 button, single vented. Pristine condition, possibly NWOT (back vent fabric still sewn shut - see pic)
Asking $35-->$32-->$30-->*$23*
Size listed at 48L. Actual measurements 24.5" pit to pit, 24" waist, 26.25" sleeves, 21.5" shoulders, 33.5" length.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeg

More pictures: 


http://imgur.com/IkORS


Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking $30-->$27-->*$22*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length



https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b8/b8731747_ZegnaSweater2.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a1/a1834ffb_ZegnaSweater1.jpeg

§ Zegna v-neck sweater, yellow with green and brown textured pattern. 70% cotton blend. Listed size Large/52.
§ Asking $35*--*>$32-->*$27**.

*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/55/55bc3f39_100_3024.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dc715db6_100_3020.jpeg


Polo Ralph Lauren 100% Cotton, navy Cable Knit Sweater
Asking *$28*
Tagged size XL
Great condition, no pulls or loose strings.






Polo Ralph Lauren, yellow ribbed sweater
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Small
Heavy weave, very well constructed.
 






Lacoste OCBD, double barrel cuffs
Asking *$19*
Tagged size 45
 





Lacoste dress shirt, made in France
Asking *$19*
Tagged size 42
 






Hickey Freeman Blue OCBD
Asking *$15*
Tagged size 15.5/34
Tiny front run, see pic above
 





Polo Ralph Lauren "Phillip", Spread collar, French cuffs shirt
Asking *$18*
Tagged size 17/33
Great condition and pattern/color, freshly dry cleaened

https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/2c/2c0aea29_100_2818.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/2/26/26a9a850_100_2815.jpeg

Hickey Freeman blue textured button up.
Asking $20-->*$17*
Size marked as 16.5/32.
Freshly dry cleaned



Gitman Bros OCBD with button clasp collar
Asking $20-->*$15*
Size 15/34


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0c/0c5fe8ae_100_3015.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/9/94/94ef6980_100_3014.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "346" OCBD dress shirt
Asking *$15*
Tagged size Large
Gorgeous, vibrant color. Excellent condition.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/76/76ccc426_100_3008.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b9/b94181b4_100_3007.jpeg


Brooks Brothers "Original Polo" OCBD dress shirt
Asking *$15*
Tagged size 16/34-35
Excellent condition.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/68/687eb89d_100_2520.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f65c5c8d_100_2521.jpeg​
Polo Ralph Lauren 100% linen purple striped shirt
Asking $20-->$16-->*$13*
Tagged size Large
Freshly dry cleaned


https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a3/a3ddc0c6_100_2618.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6a/6a938ce6_100_2620.jpeg


Polo Ralph Lauren, Regent, size 16/32 (original stays replaced)
$18-->$15-->*$13*
Freshly dry cleaned.



https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8e/8ea46a5b_100_2603.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0d/0da88d38_100_2604.jpeg

Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/bea5d088_100_2642.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c2/c23a4138_100_2648.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 -
$16-->*$15*

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a6/a6ebe02a_100_2650.jpeg

Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16/32-33 (original stays replaced)
$16-->*$15*


https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0a/0a236827_100_2641.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bd/bd83c244_100_2636.jpeg

Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 -
$15-->$14-->*$13*





*All are Ermengildo Zegna - $38 for 4, $30 for 3, $21 for 2, $12 each*
 



Polo Ralph Lauren "Hand made in Italy" (good, thick construction) - *$27 for all 3, $20 for 2, or $11 each*
Polo Ralph Lauren "Hand made in Italy" (good, thick construction) - *$27 for all 3, $20 for 2, or $11 each*
Polo Ralph Lauren "Hand made in Italy" (good, thick construction) - *$27 for all 3, $20 for 2, or $11 each*
Brooks Brothers Makers - REMOVED





Faconnable (appears to be NWOT, but unsure so won't call it so; plastic tag holder is still attached to the tag though) - $16-->$14-->*$11*
Robert Talbot "Best of Class" - *$SOLD*



Polo Ralph Lauren, green with red dots - great Christmas colors! - $14-->*$11*
Wild Fendi tie, red and blue geometric lines -$12-->*$9*





Ermengildo Zegna - $17*--*>$15-->*$SOLD*
Ermengildo Zegna - $REMOVED (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20*--*>$17-->*$13*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate - $14-->*$10* (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)



*All above are Brooks Brothers Makers - $33 for 4, $27 for 3, $19 for 2, or $10 each*
Brooks Brothers Makers - $ (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - $
Brooks Brothers Makers - $ (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$SOLD*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$*



*All above - $24 for 3, $17 for 2, or $9 each*
Brooks Basics - *$*
Brooks Basics - $*SOLD*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $
Hugo Boss Black Label - $



Burberrys' - $17-->$15-->*$12*
Brooks Brothers "346" - $15-->$14-->*$9*
John Comfort, made in England - $13-->$11-->*$8*
Charles Hill (English maker) - $11-->*$8*
Charles Hill (English maker) - $11-->*$8*



Ike Behar - $14*--*>$12-->*$8*
Ike Behar - *$SOLD*
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED



*All Robert Talbot above - $32 for 5, $27 for 4, $21 for 3, $15 for 2, or $8 each*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $
Robert Talbott Studio - *$* (small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio - *$*
Robert Talbott...very vintage - $(slight bottom edge wear)

​https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/54/54e36309_100_2959.jpeg


https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bc/bc238b9f_100_2961.jpeg



Brooks Brothers Burgundy-colored calfskin loafers.
Asking *$50*
Size 11.5C
Leather needs a good cleaning and waxing, but they are in good condition with minimal toe creasing.
Additional pics here:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## MKC

*Winter sport coats (and a red blazer) -- drops and consolidation*

*Huntington 3-2.5 gray camel hair 42L*

*DROP. *A beautiful, soft gray glen plaid camel hair with a caramel windowpane. From the late Ohio trad store Huntington. Beautiful condition - no imperfections and no signs of wear. (Note in the last photo that the sleeve still has the threads from where the store tag was sewn on.)

Tagged 42L
23 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.5 shoulder
26+1.5 sleeve
31.5 boc
32.5 toc
100% camel hair. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
$45 < $47.50 < $50 < $55 CONUS





*
O'Connell's/H. Freeman 3-2 charcoal tweed ~40R/L*
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*
*
Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy 41R*
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*

*Cricketeer 3-2 brown tweed 42L/43L*

*DROP. *I'm having trouble parting with this one. I figure I will never find one like it again - bellows pockets, expansion seams on the back shoulders. The jacket is vintage but in excellent condition; the cuff buttons have some scuffs but the front buttons show no wear. The tweed is a warm medium brown. From Cricketeer, a mainstay in tradlier days.

No size tag
22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
32.25 boc
33.5 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. 2 exterior bellows pockets, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 4 buttons on cuff. Suede elbow patches. Made in USA.
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*



*Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-2 sack red blazer 46XL

**DROP*. This is from the old Abercrombie & Fitch - before they became a teen haven, back when they "sold some of the best products made," as one Ask Andy post said. This jacket is vintage but still in great shape. The breast pocket is sagging just a touch, but the collar is crisp with no creep, the lower pockets are perfect, and the lining is spotless. I believe the jacket is full canvas.

The color isn't as cherry red as it looks in some of the photos. It is a bit darker; the photo of the cuff buttons comes closest, but even that is brighter than the jacket looks in real life.

No content tag. It comes from an era when wool-poly blends were popular, but my guess is that it is all-wool. It doesn't have the plastic-y feeling typical of that era's wool-poly blends, and there is none of the pilling usually found on poly blends. The jacket has a few stains that will come out with cleaning, but rather than have it cleaned - and given the content tag uncertainty - we'll just start at a low price.

Tagged 46XL
24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
33.5 boc
34.75 toc
2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 2 patch pockets. Made in USA.
*$27* < $29 < $31 < $33 CONUS


----------



## MKC

*Brooks Brothers 3-2 navy blazer in a fall/winter twill -- 38L*

This Brooks Brothers vintage 346 blazer (from the good ol' days, not outlet variety) is a twill that is almost-but-not-quite flannel weight. Beautiful condition; it looks nearly new, which is amazing given its vintage. I believe it is full canvas. It may be an orphan -- it has horn buttons -- but it will make a great autumn/winter/early spring blazer. (I have a set of Brooks Brothers gate blazer buttons that I would be happy to throw in for an extra $6 -- what they cost me.)

Tagged 38L
20.5 pit to pit
19.5 waist
17.5 shoulder
25+2 sleeve
32 boc
33.25 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Half lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs.
*$50 CONUS*


----------



## MKC

*DROPS -- Flat front khakis - Brooks Brothers and Ralph Lauren*

*DROPS*. I bought these Ralph Lauren Prospect Flat Front khakis in summer 2010 while on a hunt for the perfect khakis. A Heavy Tweed Jacket blog post put me on to them. HTJ wrote, "my own search for the perfect chino trouser may have ended with the discovery of Polo's 'The Prospect Pant.' I'm not averse to continuing the search, but these are pretty perfect. Made of substantial regular finish cloth, they fit well and look great."

Alas, I have since been seduced by the long rise of the Bill's M1 model, so these "pretty perfect" khakis need a new home. Very little use before I switched to Bill's.
*$24* < $26 < $28 < $30 Conus for one
*$42* < $44 < $46 < $50 Conus for two
$60 < $64 < $70 Conus for all three

"Basic Sand" tagged 40-30, measures 40.5-30


"Classic Khaki" tagged 40-30, measures 41-30


"College Gray" tagged 38-30, measures 40-30 *CLAIMED -- THANKS*


*Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chino 38-32*

*DROP. *Tagged 38-32, measures 39-32. They look next-to-new; that spot on the waistband in the second photo is threads leftover from the tag. I would describe the color as taupe. (The world was simpler when everything was khaki, gray or navy.)
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*


----------



## ArtVandalay

I bought this jacket here on the Exchange a couple of weeks ago...one of those things where based on the measurements I knew it would probably be a little big on me, but I was hoping it would work. Unfortunately, it's just too long on me. Which is unfortunate because it's a nice looking jacket. There is a small worn spot in the lining, which is visible in the last photo.

*Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack*
Measures 18.5" shoulders | 22" pit to pit | 27" sleeves | 34" length BOC








   
I paid *$26*....just looking to recoup that price.
Price drop to *$24*

*Brooks Brothers Black Fleece 3-piece sack suit ~42*

A great looking glenplaid sack suit...measures to about a size 42. 
3/2 sack cut, undarted, single vent. Flat front cuffed trousers.
There are a couple of issues. There is about an inch and a half on the right lapel where the stitching has come loose and needs a repair. Also, there is a some loose stitching on the inside bottom hem. Those are the only two issues I have come across after inspecting all three pieces.
Measurements are below:
Jacket: 18.5" shoulders | 22" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 31" length BOC
Waistcoat: 20" pit to pit | 25.5 length (front) | 22" length (back)
Trousers: 38" waist | 30.5" inseam | 2" cuffs
       

I have no idea what the cost of repairs on this would be, so *make me an offer.*


----------



## Bermuda

Ralph Lauren American Living size XL (More like an L in my opinion) wool herringbone waistcoat. Back is 100% cotton. Asking 20$ shipped


----------



## mikeh

Bermuda said:


> Ralph Lauren American Living size XL (More like an L in my opinion) wool herringbone waistcoat. Back is 100% cotton. Asking 20$ shipped


Do you have measurements? Also, it looks like it is tending towards brown, is that accurate?


----------



## zzdocxx

*SOLD*

OK here is a second chance for someone.

I purchased this William Lockie Lambswool Shawl Collar Sweater a few days ago from this forum, there's a funny story about a paypal mixup on this one.

Going by a chest measurement of 50", I thought it might fit me as I normally fall between an XL and an XXL and wear a 48L.

It arrived today and when I tried it on, it seemed a bit snug. I looked and looked for a size label, and finally found it hidden behind the William Lockie lable. It has an "M" on it, which I would take to mean medium. That could explain why it felt rather tight.

*--SOLD--*, would anyone be interested in this? I don't frequent the post office but I suppose I'll have to make an exception to send this out. The color is actually a bit darker than this photo shows, it is a little darker with more of a brown, to my eye.

Mainly I love the style and I know it is a higher quality make and it would be a shame for it not to be worn by someone who appreciates it. Off the top of my head, I can't think of anyone I know for whom it would make a suitable gift.

It is very lovely though.









I would say the color is a smidge darker than the brown in this next photo:


----------



## nerdykarim

Pugin said:


> J.Press Corduroy! 3/2 sack, hook vent - *Sold!*
> 17.5 shoulders
> 28.5 length
> 21 chest
> 24.5 sleeves
> 
> 
> Note that there is some minor discoloration around the buttons from the leather. Should come off without a hitch.


I bought this and I think it's just slightly too small for me. It's missing one of the sleeve buttons, but it shouldn't be hard to find a similar one (or swap them all out for horn buttons, which is what I would have done). Fits like 38S. Will send it out for $40 shipped Sold! CONUS.

Here's a quick fit pic.


----------



## zzdocxx

Singed again just lightly today, I also received a BB plaid camelhair sport coat from ebay today. The ad said it was a 48R or L, I looked at the tag and it says 50L. He did give the measurements but I suspect they are fudged a little; I haven't yet measured it myself.

I haven't noticed anyone this size on this forum so far, but here it is in 50L, I paid $20 + $10 shipping:


----------



## zzdocxx

*SOLD* -- my goodness, that was quick.



zzdocxx said:


> William Lockie Lambswool Shawl Collar Sweater
> 
> It has an "M" on it, which I would take to mean medium.
> 
> View attachment 3398


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers Sweaters.
Prices include US shipping. First quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB.

*---SMALL---*

Measurements for a Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 20.75.
Sl (measured like a shirt) 32 3/8.
L (BOC) 25.5
I am not taking "shoulder" measurements on these because they are not built like a suit or shirt.

Navy Sea Island Cable Knit V Neck. S $75.
Taupe Sea Island Cable Knit Crew. Close up is slightly darker than TTC, Group shot is off on this sweater. S $75.
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S $75.
Green Sea Island V Neck. S $75.
Subdued Green Merino V Neck. S $55.









Lt Blue Saxxon Wool Crew. S $95.***SOLD***
Brown/White Merino/Silk/Cashmere V Neck. S $95
White/Blue Argyle Supima Cotton V Neck. S $70.***SOLD***
Taupe/Green Linen Argyle V Neck. S $75.









Blue 4 Button Merino. S. $60.***SOLD***
Aqua Cashmere V Neck. Has a pale red line all the way around the inside of the collar, does not show through. S $100.
Lt Green Lightweight Saxxon Wool V Neck. S $60.***SOLD***
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S. $75.









Navy Merino Super 120's Crew. S $65.
Navy Alpaca/Silk Cardigan. S $85.***SOLD***
Navy BBCC Saxxon V Neck. S $65.
Dark Blue Heather Scottish Lambswool Crew. S $70***SOLD***









Yellow BBCC Cashmere V Neck. Sweater is brighter than close up shows. S $125.
Gray Cashmere V Neck. S 135.***SOLD***
Gray Cashmere Argyle. S. $125.
Black Cashmere V Neck. S $125.
Navy BBCC Cashmere V Neck. S $125.
Colors are washed out in group shot. Close ups are more TTC.









Navy Argyle V Neck. S $60***SOLD***
Navy/White BBCC Cotton Zip Up. S $70.
Green Argyle Crew Neck. S $60.









*---MEDIUM---*

Measurements on a M Scottish Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 21.75.
Sl 33.5.
L (BOC) 25.5.

BBCC Lt Gray Cashmere Full Zip. $398 Retail. M $135.***SOLD***
BBCC Navy Crew Neck Cashmere. M $125.
BBCC Navy V neck Cashmere. M $125.
BBCC Navy Argyle Half Zip Cashmere, Waistband, back and sleeves are navy. M $135.
BB Aqua V neck Cashmere. M $135.
BBCC Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $125.***SOLD***
BB Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $135.***SOLD***









Green/Brown Lambswool One Button Shawl Collar. M $70.
Lt Burg Flecked Heavyweight Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. M. $95.
Dk Gray/Lt Gray Scottish Cashmere Cardigan. M. $135.
Dk Gray Rib Knit Lambswools Shawl Collar. M. $80.***SOLD***
Grayish Blue Flecked Heavyweight Half Zip Saxxon. M. $95.









*----LARGE---*

Fair Isle Shawl Collar 1 Button. $70.
Navy V Neck Saxxon. L. $70.***SOLD***
Navy Merino V Neck. L. $60.***SOLD***







]

Berry Heather Cashmere Cardigan. L. $135.
Pink Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Navy Cashmere BBCC Crew Neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Green Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Slate Blue V neck. L $70.
Navy Cashmere BBCC V neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. L $135.









Burgundy / Navy Crewneck. L $65.***SOLD***
BBCC Bulky Cotton Cable Knit Tennis Sweater, Navy / Dk Green at neck and waist. L $85.
Cotton Off White Shawl Collar, Navy Stripes continue down front and sleeves. L $85.
V Neck Sweater Vest. L $50.***SOLD***









Gray Shetland Cardigan, Lighter gray along bottom and ends of cuffs. L $75
Lt Gray BBCC Cashmere Zip Sweater. L $135.
Bulky Navy Saxxon Wool Cardigan. L $110.***SOLD and no longer pictured***
Green / Tan Shawl Collar. L $70.









*---EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XL:
P2P 24.75
Sl 36
L 27.5

Navy BBCC Cashmere Cardigan. XL $145.***SOLD***
Charcoal Gray / Gray Cashmere Cardigan, back is lt gray. XL $145.
Burnt Orange Cashmere Crew Neck. XL $135.
Purple Heather Cashmere Cardigan XL $145
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***
Black Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***









Charcoal Gray Ribbed Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Blue Merino 4 Button. XL. $85.***SOLD***
Off White Saxxon Cable Knit 4 Button. XL $90
Bulky Black Supima Cable Knit Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Heather Burgundy Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. XL $95.







[/URL

*---EXTRA EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XXL
P2P 25.5
Sl 36
L 28.5

Navy Zip Front BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Navy V Neck BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Lt Green V neck Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Red Turtleneck Cashmere XXL. $135.***SOLD***
Black Turtleneck Cashmere XXL $135.***SOLD***
[URL="https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Sweaters/?action=view&current=z4830.jpg"]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items! FREE to $25, shipped! *

*Price drops on remaining items! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland

(Selling for 32!)*

A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm

*asking just $17, or offer.*

  

*B) Shirts!*

*2) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*. Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $16, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

    

4) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $14, or offer. *

 

*C) Tweeds from 32!*

*1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*

A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm

asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










   

*2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*

I've been looking for precisely this tweed for years now, and so I was extremely disappointed when I realized that no amount of tailoring would make this fit...

This is a beautiful jacket, made for Kevin & Howlin, the premier retailers of Donegal tweeds in Dublin. And this is an absolutely classic Donegal tweed--bursting with rough hewn nubby texture in a beautiful black pepper and dark cream Donegal weave. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, features slanted hacking pockets and twin vents, and was, of course, clearly Made in Ireland. It also features complementary coloured elbow patches! This isn't the sort of tweed that comes up everyday, so if this is your size grab it and make me very, very jealous....

It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up--but you'd do this anyway on receipt, right? Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$29, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










  

*4) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*

Cut from a lovely bark brown tickweave-style tweed, this jacket is fully lined. It also features three patch pockets! It's unvented in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor flaws: there is some loose stitching in the lining at the hem, the back seam appears to "gape" slightly, as shown (although this might have been a feature of it when it was new, also--it's hard to tell if this is a development, a result of alteration, or something that it started with), and a small hole by the hem near the rear of the front, as shown. Despite these flaws, this jacket presents cosmetically as being in excellent condition, since they can't really be noticed and are, anyway, fairly easy fixes, but I would rate it overall as being in Very Good condition, but I'm still

asking just *$11, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










     

*5) Harris Tweed in basketweave*

A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$24, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2










   

*D) SUITS!*

*1) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *

This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$22, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, or offer.

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 22 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.








      

*E) FORMAL WEAR!*

*3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION!*

_*(For 32)*_

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$30, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*4) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*Asking $8 (basically, shipping cost.) *

      

*4) VARIA!*

*1) 36/34 Brooks Brothers chocolate cords.*

I bought these new in 1998, and wore them once, inside. I then... grew, and they didn't fit, so they were stored. I then shrank, but didn't discover them until it was too late... and I had shrunk out of them! I have no intention of expanding again, so they're here.

My pictures really don't do them justice--they're a lovely rich chocolate brown. They are pleated, but also cuffed. They are slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just* $17, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 36/34, and run true to size. *

  

*2) FREE! Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*FREE!! Asking just $11 for shipping in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Here are a few things I picked up off the exchange that didn't work out for one reason or another.

Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy - tagged 41R (see measurements)

Like new condition. No imperfections or signs of wear. I would describe the color as tan.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.25 shoulder
24.25+2 sleeve
31 boc
32.25 toc
2 patch pockets. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.

$55, shipped




Harris Tweed sport coat tagged 44R (see measurements, measures more like a 41 or 42)
Beautiful classic brown herringbone pattern. Two-button front. Soft shoulders. Leather buttons. Single rear vent. No apparent flaws.

Measurements are:
18.5 shoulders
22 pit to pit
24 sleeves
31 length BOC

$35, shipped




Gokey for Orvis Sauvage Oxfords

Size: 9D

Very little wear

Retail $200

Your price: $50 shipped


----------



## leisureclass

Beautiful Vintage Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack with all the tradly details (soft shoulders, hook vent, two button cuffs) Fully lined and canvased - No flaws, stains, or odors. No marked size, approx a 42.















P to P - 24"
S to S - 19.75"
Length - 32"
Sleeve - 24.5" (+2" underneath)

Asking $42 shipped CONUS. Message w/ interest, questions, offers.


----------



## TweedyDon

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME ON LUXURIOUS TIES, ABOVE!*


*MORE PRICE DROPS--Let's find these all homes!*










*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS;* *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*GROUP 1: Hermes*










a) *Umbrellas!* A wonderful, whimsical tie--I love this, and it wouldn't be here if Hermes wasn't so far from my pay scale that I'd never actually wear it. In absolutely superb condition; worn sparingly, if at all. *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

  

b) *Tropical holiday-*-conchs, coconuts, cabanas and palms! In excellent condition; no flaws at all. *Asking just $40*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

  

c)* Spring gardening! *This tie would be perfect for the Spring--and, yes, that is on its way soon! I can't decide if there's a shadow of a smudge on this tie, or not. I've examined it under a loupe, looked at it in natural and artificial light, and still can't say for certain--often I can't see anything at all. I suspect that there's nothing there, but just in case have a look at picture two and see for yourself--and rest assured that I'm probably more obsessive than you are when it comes to real or imaginary flaws! Asking just* $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

   

*GROUP 2: Brioni bowties--and more!*

ALL SOLD

*GROUP 3: American Classics!*










a) *Ben Silver.* Hand made from pure English silk. Asking just *Claimed*

 

b)* J. Press; the Burlington Knot regimental*. *Claimed!
*

c) *Polo paisley*. Hand made in Italy. A lovely thick, luxurious tie! Asking *just $13 CONUS.*

  

d) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $16 CONUS, or offer*.

 

*GROUP 4: London and Paris!*








a) *Dormeuil Spring Flowers*. A wonderful, thick, luxurious silk tie from the Paris branch of this House. Claimed.

  

b) *Dormeuil rich regimental.* In wonderfully deep, rich colours and cut from thick, luxurious silk. *Claimed!*

  

c) *Dormeuil red textured tie*. Wonderfully akin to rich Donegal tweed, in luxurious silk! Claimed!

  

d) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $14, or offer, CONUS.*

  
​


----------



## TMMKC

*Mint Hickey-Freeman dinner suit (just $55 shipped CONUS)*

I bought this beautiful H-F (made for Neiman Marcus) dinner suit on ebay and it didn't quite fit. The cost of getting it (basically) rebuilt, wasn't worth the cost.

It has peak lapels, a sinlge vent (slightly unusual for a peak lapel dinner jacket) and flap pocket (also unusual, but those can easily be tucked in).* It truly is a georgous suit.* *Asking $55 (including shipping), or make a reasonable offer.*Details and below. PM with questions or to make an offer.

Thanks!

Note: Cumberbund not included.


*SIZE *
*42 R*
*Material*
*Wool*
*Color*
*** Jet Black ***
*Shoulder to Shoulder*
*18"*
*Sleeves From Shoulder to Arms*
*25.5"*
*Extra Material to Sleeves*
*1.75"*
*Chest a cross the front under the armpit*
*42"*
*Lining*
*Fully*
*Length from top collar to bottom Center*
*31"*
*Back Jacket*
*1 Vent*
*Style*
*1 Buttons Single Breasted *
*Condition*
*Mint*
*PANTS*

 


*Waist*
*36"*
_*Extra Material to let out*_
*1.75"*
*Inseam*
*29.5"*
*Extra Material to Hem*
*2.25"*
*Cuffed*
*No*
*Number of Pleats*
*2*
*Lined to the knee*
*No*
*Condition*
*Mint *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly varia!*

*As always, offers are very welcome on everything!

All prices include shipping in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest and offers.*

*1) BEAUTIFUL TRAD CLASSIC! H. Freeman of Philadelphia 3/2 sack suit*










Cut from a beautful slate blue-grey midweight cloth with very subtle cream and blue pinstriping (so subtle, in fact, that the blue can hardly be seen at all except in bright sunlight), my pictures really don't do this wonderful suit justice. Made by H. Freeman of Philadelphia--not to be confused with the lesser Hickey Freeman--this is a traditional 3/2 sack suit with a wonderful lapel roll. It's the classic "Naturalaire" model, and has a very natural shoulder, as well as the traditional two button cuffs. It's half- lined and half-canvassed, and has a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature the traditional on-seam ticket pocket. They are currently (!) uncuffed. This suit is in absolutely beautiful condition, and appears to be either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly.

Asking just *$60, or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

*Measurements:

Tagged a 44L, but this is clearly in error.*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2)
Waist (laid flat): 18 3/8

       

*2) H. Ballot of Princeton 3/2 hopsack blazer with PATCH POCKETS!

Claimed!

*This is a lovely half-canvassed hopsack blazer from (the now gone) H. Ballot of Princeton--one of the "Big Four" menswear retailers that also included Langrock (gone), The English Shop (gone), and Hilton (still going-hurrah!) Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, this features two front patch pockets, the classic two button cuffs, and a single hook vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Perfect for warmer weather, this is half-lined. It does have a couple of minor flaws; there's some minor shine to the collar at the back, and a tiny rub spot on the edge of one cuff; it could also use a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, it's in Very Good condition, and would make a terrific go-to blazer for less formal occasions.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2

   

*3) A Marilyn Monroe HARRIS TWEED in beautiful flecked basketweave.*










This is a terrific Harris Tweed! Cut from a lovely complex basketweave tweed that's a wonderful heathery mixture of charcoal grey and slate blue flecked with specks of burnt orange, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, was Made in the USA, and also features the classic Harris "football" leather-covered buttons with metal shanks. This is a wonderful Marilyn Monroe tweed.... one that's beautiful but flawed. In this case, the flaw is unnoticeable--it has heavy rub areas on the underside of each pocket flap, as shown. naturally, these don't affect how the tweed appears at all--other than these it's in excellent condition--and since these are flush with the lining of the pocket flaps they don't interfere with how the pockets function, either. But, they're there, and so this wonderful tweed is *just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

   

*4) TRAD Sweaters & sweater vest--Irish, Scottish, and American!

*









*1) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$24, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

*2) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland*

A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm

*asking just $16, or offer.*

  

*
5) Inexpensive Trad Ties*








             

*Offers welcome on all!*

a) Pumpkin orange wool knit. Excellent condition. $10
b) Primose yellow Scottish wool. very Good condition. $9
c) Regimental with dressage (?) emblematic. Poly/silk. Excellent condition. $9.
d) Brooks Brothers regimental. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.
e) Gianelli regimental. Very good/Excellent condition. $8
f) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic. Poly. very Good condition. $5
g) BEAUTIFUL Land's End baseball emblematic. All silk, and excellent condition! $16.


----------



## CMDC

This should be the final Pre-Christmas listing so get these goodies for under your tree.

First, two really nice JAB 3/2 sacks, one NWT the other seems unworn as well.

JAB 3/2 madras sack. NWT
This is a really nice madras sack with very natural shoulders
Tagged 44L

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +2

$55 conus




























JAB 3/2 sack in red chambray
Seems to have had little if any wear. Maybe from the same household as the above madras as the sizing is virtually identical.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26 +2

$45 conus



















Bills M2 Flannel Lined!!!
Very little wear.
Tagged 36 and measure 36 x 29. Nothing underneath to let out. Flat front; no cuff

$45 conus



















Harvard Coop chocolate brown heavy wool trousers
These also appear unworn--inspection tag still in the pocket

Measure 38 x 28.5 +1.5 underneath. Flat front; cuffed

$35 conus



















The run of great pants continues with these lovely unworn Polo University Club navy flannel trousers.
These are unhemmed so if they fit in the waist you can tailor as you like.

32 waist although this is a slim cut. I'm a 32 and these are snug on me so I'd recommend for a 31 or even 30 waist.
36 inches of inseam

Button tabbed coin pocket on the front; flat front

$35 conus





































JPress pinpoint ocbd; white with red stripe
15.5 x 34

$24 conus



















Gitman Bros forward point blue microcheck dress shirt
18.5 x 35

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers blue pinpoint ocbd. Made in USA

17.5 x 33

$22 conus


----------



## MKC

*Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo jacket 43XL - and nearly free tuxedo trousers*

Based on Ask Andy threads about Brooks Brothers labels, this is a seriously vintage jacket. It is nonetheless in excellent vintage condition (I believe it is full canvas) and is a genuinely nice jacket. Brooksknit is wool-poly in some iterations -- I have a Brooksknit tweed that is an awful wool-poly blend -- but if this is a blend, it is much better done. It comes from the era before content tags were required, but it feels like heavy wool -- much better for New Year's Eve than a June wedding.

The only flaw I see: five small white spots on the back of the left sleeve. Presumably they will come out in dry-cleaning, but just in case, we'll start at a low price.

Tagged 43XL
22 chest
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
33.25 boc
34.5 toc
One-button undarted front. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. No flaps on exterior pockets.
*$30 CONUS

*









*
Wool tuxedo trousers*

I recently picked up a pair of Brooks Brothers tuxedo trousers on the exchange, so these are headed back to Goodwill unless someone wants them for the cost of a Medium Flat Rate Box. Both are in excellent condition; I don't see any flaws. They aren't flat-front trad, but they are cheap.
*$10.50 CONUS* each or, for that matter, $10.50 for the pair if someone wants both.

*No-name pleat-front 40S*
40 waist
27+3 inseam
38.5 outseam
11.5 rise



*Stafford pleat-front 40-29*
40 waist
29+1.5 inseam
40.75 outseam
11.75 rise


----------



## ArtVandalay

CMDC tempting me with that JAB madras...


----------



## Steve Smith

Art, you noticed that it is made in the USA? 

Problem solved.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. Click on small photos to enlarge.

These buckles have been handled and have a slight patina, just like your brand new one would have after one wearing. You can buy them new for $248.
Gold Plated Sterling Plain Plaque Buckle. $90.
Gold Plated Engine-Turned Plaque Buckle. $90.
Gold Plated Sterling Sailboat Cuff Links. $65.
Dark Brown Leather Strap for Plaque Buckles. W30. $45.









Leather/Suede Argyle Belt. Size 38. $39.
"Brooks Brothers New York" Brown Leather Belt. Size 38. $39
Lt Tan Suede Belt. Size 38. $39.
Brown Woven Leather Belt. Size 38. $44.
All made in Italy.









Brooks Brothers Men's Socks. Made in Japan. Fits shoe sizes 7.5-12. Mix and match until I run out. $29 for 3 pairs. $9 for each additional pair over 3.
Navy Pines.
Big Graph Black.
Big Graph Navy.
Windowpane Gray.
Windowpane Navy.
Windowpane Dk Brown.









More Socks. Made in England or Japan. Same pricing as above.
Lt Tan Pines Knee Socks.
Navy Anchors.
Navy Argyle.
Navy Whales.
Black Argyle.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It is gorgeous. I'd jump.



Steve Smith said:


> Art, you noticed that it is made in the USA?
> 
> Problem solved.


----------



## DFPyne

DROPS

1. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$40 Shipped]





2. Darker Heather Navy Cape Isle Knitters Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 22"


3. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$20 Shipped]


4. Lacoste Green Stretch Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$20 Shipped]


6. Pendleton Shetland Wool Green Green -Tagged Medium, hole in one of the elbows - ripe for suede elbow patches
[$20 Shipped] 


7. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


8. LL Bean 16-2 Plaid Oxford, 60% Cotton, 40% Polyester, Made in the USA 
[$20 Shipped]


Sold:
- Teal L.L. Bean Made in Ireland Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
- Heather Navy Lands End Made in UK Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater
- Paul Stuart 36 x 34 Light Grey Flannel Pants
- Pendleton Shetland Wool Brown Sweater
- Mercer & Son 16.5-34 Pink Gingham Forward Point Shirt - Made in the USA


----------



## CMDC

Flannel lined Bills and JPress pinpoint bd are SOLD.


----------



## Taken Aback

CMDC said:


> JAB 3/2 sack in red chambray
> Seems to have had little if any wear. Maybe from the same household as the above madras as the sizing is virtually identical.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $45 conus


Looks almost like a Nantucket red. I'd give that a try if it were my size.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on remaining pocket square from efdll*

*Salvatore Ferragamo sporting square*

In absolutely excellent condition, this whimsical square was Made in Italy. Yes, you're wearing a pocket square... but you're still just a regular guy! All silk, and just c. 16 1/2" square. *Claimed!*


----------



## 32rollandrock

I think both of those old JAB's that CMDC has are quite nice.



Taken Aback said:


> Looks almost like a Nantucket red. I'd give that a try if it were my size.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Kevin and Howlin Donegal tweed and the Henry Ballot 3/2 navy blazer have both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*For the Trad's winter evening in... Pendleton Tartan Robe, Brooks Brothers glasses case.*

*For the trad/Ivy evening in by the fire in a large leather armchair...
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size L Pendleton Tartan wool robe *

I bought this for myself as a spare, but since my original Pendleton robe is now well into its second decade and still going strong I doubt I'll have need for this one anytime soon! Dry cleaned on purchase and stored for the past two years, this is all wool, and, I believe, made in the USA.It's a ovely dark red tartan and features all patch pockets--just like your favourite blazer! It's in excellent condition, EXCEPT that there's a small snag hole round the corner from one of the pockets--luckily, in the most unobtrusive spot possible. (I only found this after close inspection.) You won't see this when you're wearing it, and I suspect it won't affect your enjoyment of this lovely robe at all! But, it is there, and so this robe is just* $24, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

_(Remember this is a robe, so measurements aren't as crucial as jackets!)_

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Length: 47 1/2










   

*2) Brooks Brothers glasses case.
*
You know what this is! Excellent condition.

Asking *Claimed!*


----------



## sbdivemaster

ArtVandalay said:


> CMDC tempting me with that JAB madras...





Steve Smith said:


> Art, you noticed that it is made in the USA?
> 
> Problem solved.


Go for it, Art!

PS: Found a BB 2 button sack tweed in 44L yesterday, fully canvased. Looking at the lining, I'd say it was worn less than a handful of times - probably never even dry cleaned. Pics and measurements will be up in a day or two...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Robert Talbot for Peabody's - words can not describe this tie. No evident flaws.
$15 > $12 >* $10*







  

Lands End Argyle Cardigan Sweater Vest - Made in Ireland from 100% lambswool. Marked size medium 38-40. 
Measures 23" pit to pit and 27" total length top to bottom. 
$20 > *$18*







  
Asking $20 > *$16*


----------



## TMMKC

*The Hickey Freeman dinner suit is SOLD. Thanks for playing.*


----------



## CMDC

XMas Sale Drops...



CMDC said:


> Massive purge continues.
> 
> Brooks Brothers herringbone sportcoat w/blue and green overcheck
> 2 button darted
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2.5
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club forest green cotton cricket sweater
> This was bought new and worn no more than twice
> 
> Size M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Length: 27
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pringle black lambswool sweater
> Made in Scotland
> No tagged size but measures 21 pit to pit: 25 length
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Perry zip front cotton jacket
> Size M
> Pit to Pit: 22; Length 24.5
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers forward point shirt; white w/blue stripe
> 16x33
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
> 16 x 33
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Polo Ralph Lauren Yarmouth ocbd's
> Green: 16 x 32/33
> Purple: 16.5 x 32/33
> 
> $13 conus each


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Cache of VTG 40 Reg BB Tweed Sacks...coming soon*

It's a Festivus miracle for you 40R trads out there...I've come across a beautiful collection of *4 fully canvassed, 3/2 tweed sacks from Brooks Brothers*. Also mixed in there is an *H. Freeman and Sons* tweed sack in the same size. These are in pristine condition. Photos and measurements coming later tonight. Stay tuned...


----------



## zzdocxx

Oh yeah, Festivus.

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## ballmouse

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## spielerman

zzdocxx said:


> Oh yeah, Festivus.
> 
> :icon_jokercolor:


I love Festivus, for the rest of us! Maybe in another thread someone can start an airing of grievances post, but for now, I'll hope someone can post a Tradly Corduroy 3/2 Blazer in a 38R or 39R&#8230;.

Those tweeds look sweet Art!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*FIVE 40-41R Canvassed BB and HF&S 3/2 tweed sacks, other items*









All four Brooks tweeds feature two lower patch pockets, 3/2 sack cuts, single vented, are half lined, and fully canvassed. marked 41R.
The H. Freeman and Son is the same, save for the patch pockets. No marked size.

*Asking $60 each*

* 1) Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" *
Grey tweed with blue and salmon overcheck, and flecks of blue and red throughout.

  
~40-41R
18 shoulders | 21 p2p | 24 sleeves | 30 length BOC

* 2) Brooks Brothers Makers *
Grey herringbone with blue overcheck








  

18 shoulders | 21 p2p | 24 sleeves | 30 length BOC

* 3) Brooks Brothers '346' Grey Herringbone*


* CLAIMED*

* 4) Brooks Brothers '346'*
My favorite of the bunch. Grey tweed with gold and blue overcheck.








   
17.75 shoulders | 21 p2p | 25 sleeves | 30 length BOC

* 5) H. Freeman and Sons for Hunt Club Clothiers *
This is a very soft, unstructured tweed. Grey herringbone with pink, blue, and gold overcheck. A beautiful jacket. Also feels to be fully canvassed.








   
18 shoulders | 21.75 p2p | 24 sleeves | 30 length BOC

*6) Lord Jeff Shetland Sweater - Made in Ireland*
Fantastic condition, no apparent flaws.
21" pit to pit | 24.5" length | 34" sleeves (measured like a shirt)









*Asking $30*

*7) Ties*








Ties on the ends are 3.25" wide. Middle tie is 3". All ties are 57" long.
*Asking $15 each, $35 for all three, or $10 each if you buy a jacket or the sweater.*


----------



## Hardiw1

Further drops



Hardiw1 said:


> J Crew Allerton wingtips
> Size: 11.5
> Very, very little wear on these, excellent condition. - 45$>40$>35$





Hardiw1 said:


> LL Bean comfort waist wool pants - Darker gray than the picture shows.
> 40x30 flat front cuffed - 30$>25$
> 
> ^Accurate portrayal of color.
> 
> Lands End cotton pants
> flat front no cuff
> 36x32 - 20$>15$
> 
> Robert Talbott blue OCBD
> 17.5-34  SOLD


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP to $38 shipped CONUS* - I thought this would fly out of here when I found it. 100% Camel hair and under 40$!!!



leisureclass said:


> Beautiful Vintage Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack with all the tradly details (soft shoulders, hook vent, two button cuffs) Fully lined and canvased - No flaws, stains, or odors. No marked size, approx a 42, maybe a 44?
> 
> View attachment 3402
> View attachment 3403
> 
> 
> P to P - 24"
> S to S - 19.75"
> Length - 32"
> Sleeve - 24.5" (+2" underneath)
> 
> Asking $42 shipped CONUS. Message w/ interest, questions, offers.


----------



## zzdocxx

I've got a very similar Brooks Brothers in a 50L, won on ebay for ~$30, 100% Camel Hair also.


----------



## leisureclass

That's fair, but I would guess that a 50L is a slightly less in demand size. Time will tell on this one, just goes to show, you never know what will flip and what won't.


----------



## zzdocxx

Yeah I bought it for myself as it was advertised as a 48L. I promptly found the label inside the pocket labelled 50L and yes it is too big.


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^

You might be in luck...48L cull imminent.


----------



## MKC

*DROP -- Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo jacket 43XL (and nearly free tuxedo trousers)*

*DROP.* Based on Ask Andy threads about Brooks Brothers labels, this is a seriously vintage jacket. It is nonetheless in excellent vintage condition (I believe it is full canvas) and is a genuinely nice jacket. Brooksknit is wool-poly in some iterations -- I have a Brooksknit tweed that is an awful wool-poly blend -- but if this is a blend, it is much better done. It comes from the era before content tags were required, but it feels like heavy wool -- much better for New Year's Eve than a June wedding.

The only flaw I see: five small white spots on the back of the left sleeve. Presumably they will come out in dry-cleaning, but just in case, we'll start at a low price.

Tagged 43XL
22 chest
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
33.25 boc
34.5 toc
One-button undarted front. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. No flaps on exterior pockets.
*$28 *< $30* CONUS

*









*
Wool tuxedo trousers*

*LAST CALL; THEY GO BACK TO GOODWILL WEDNESDAY.* I recently picked up a pair of Brooks Brothers tuxedo trousers on the exchange, so these are headed back to Goodwill unless someone wants them for the cost of a Medium Flat Rate Box. Both are in excellent condition; I don't see any flaws. They aren't flat-front trad, but they are cheap.
*$10.50 CONUS* each or, for that matter, $10.50 for the pair if someone wants both.

*No-name pleat-front 40S*
40 waist
27+3 inseam
38.5 outseam
11.5 rise



*Stafford pleat-front 40-29*
40 waist
29+1.5 inseam
40.75 outseam
11.75 rise


----------



## MKC

*DROPS -- Soft Huntington camel hair POW and a vintage red blazer*

*Huntington 3-2.5 gray camel hair 42L*

*DROP. *A beautiful, soft gray glen plaid camel hair with a caramel windowpane. From the late Ohio trad store Huntington. Beautiful condition -- no imperfections and no signs of wear. (Note in the last photo that the sleeve still has the threads from where the store tag was sewn on.)

Tagged 42L
23 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.5 shoulder
26+1.5 sleeve
31.5 boc
32.5 toc
100% camel hair. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
*$42.50* < $45 < $47.50 < $50 < $55 CONUS





*
O'Connell's/H. Freeman 3-2 charcoal tweed ~40R/L*
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*
*
Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy 41R*
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*

*Cricketeer 3-2 brown tweed 42L/43L*
*CLAIMED -- THANKS*

*Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-2 sack red blazer 46XL

**DROP*. This is from the old Abercrombie & Fitch - before they became a teen haven, back when they "sold some of the best products made," as one Ask Andy post said. This jacket is vintage but still in great shape. The breast pocket is sagging just a touch, but the collar is crisp with no creep, the lower pockets are perfect, and the lining is spotless. I believe the jacket is full canvas.

The color isn't as cherry red as it looks in some of the photos. It is a bit darker; the photo of the cuff buttons comes closest, but even that is brighter than the jacket looks in real life.

No content tag. It comes from an era when wool-poly blends were popular, but my guess is that it is all-wool. It doesn't have the plastic-y feeling typical of that era's wool-poly blends, and there is none of the pilling usually found on poly blends. The jacket has a few stains that will come out with cleaning, but rather than have it cleaned - and given the content tag uncertainty - we'll just start at a low price.

Tagged 46XL
24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
33.5 boc
34.75 toc
2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 2 patch pockets. Made in USA.
*$25 < *$27 < $29 < $31 < $33 CONUS


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MKC

*DROP -- Brooks Brothers 3-2 navy blazer in a fall/winter twill -- 38L*

*DROP.* This Brooks Brothers vintage 346 blazer (from the good ol' days, not outlet variety) is a twill that is almost-but-not-quite flannel weight. Beautiful condition; it looks nearly new, which is amazing given its vintage. I believe it is full canvas. It may be an orphan -- it has horn buttons -- but it will make a great autumn/winter/early spring blazer. (I have a set of Brooks Brothers gate blazer buttons that I would be happy to throw in for an extra $6 -- what they cost me.)

Tagged 38L
20.5 pit to pit
19.5 waist
17.5 shoulder
25+2 sleeve
32 boc
33.25 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Half lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs.
*$47.50 < *$50 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATE! *

*Claimed!*

Since this is a robe, I've realised after an inquiry about its measurements that the usual way of measuring jackets might not be so applicable here, since this is designed to have the sides wrap around one's body. So, a more helpful set of measurements might be: Seam to seam across midpoint (and chest) at back: 22; width of each side piece (to fold over in front) 20". So, a smaller trad. could be well-wrapped, and a larger trad could just wear this with less front wrapping!



TweedyDon said:


> *1) Size L Pendleton Tartan wool robe *
> 
> I bought this for myself as a spare, but since my original Pendleton robe is now well into its second decade and still going strong I doubt I'll have need for this one anytime soon! Dry cleaned on purchase and stored for the past two years, this is all wool, and, I believe, made in the USA.It's a ovely dark red tartan and features all patch pockets--just like your favourite blazer! It's in excellent condition, EXCEPT that there's a small snag hole round the corner from one of the pockets--luckily, in the most unobtrusive spot possible. (I only found this after close inspection.) You won't see this when you're wearing it, and I suspect it won't affect your enjoyment of this lovely robe at all! But, it is there, and so this robe is just* Claimed--thank you!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> _(Remember this is a robe, so measurements aren't as crucial as jackets!)_
> 
> Chest: Please see above update!
> Sleeve: 24 1/2
> Length: 47 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops on remaining ties!*



TweedyDon said:


> *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS;* *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *GROUP 1: Hermes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) *Umbrellas!* A wonderful, whimsical tie--I love this, and it wouldn't be here if Hermes wasn't so far from my pay scale that I'd never actually wear it. In absolutely superb condition; worn sparingly, if at all. *Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> b) *Tropical holiday-*-conchs, coconuts, cabanas and palms! In excellent condition; no flaws at all. *Asking just $36*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> c)* Spring gardening! *This tie would be perfect for the Spring--and, yes, that is on its way soon! I can't decide if there's a shadow of a smudge on this tie, or not. I've examined it under a loupe, looked at it in natural and artificial light, and still can't say for certain--often I can't see anything at all. I suspect that there's nothing there, but just in case have a look at picture two and see for yourself--and rest assured that I'm probably more obsessive than you are when it comes to real or imaginary flaws! Asking just* Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 2: Brioni bowties--and more!*
> 
> ALL SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 3: American Classics!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) *Ben Silver.* Hand made from pure English silk. Asking just *Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> b)* J. Press; the Burlington Knot regimental*. *Claimed!
> *
> 
> c) *Polo paisley*. Hand made in Italy. A lovely thick, luxurious tie! Asking *just $11 CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> d) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $14 CONUS, or offer*.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 4: London and Paris!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) *Dormeuil Spring Flowers*. A wonderful, thick, luxurious silk tie from the Paris branch of this House. Claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> b) *Dormeuil rich regimental.* In wonderfully deep, rich colours and cut from thick, luxurious silk. *Claimed!*
> 
> 
> 
> c) *Dormeuil red textured tie*. Wonderfully akin to rich Donegal tweed, in luxurious silk! Claimed!
> 
> 
> 
> d) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $12, or offer, CONUS.*
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## charlie500

Interested in the Gokey shoes. How does this work? I want to get them for a Christmas present. Need them ASAP. Please reply with instructions on how to pay etc. Thanks!


----------



## joenobody0

charlie500 said:


> Interested in the Gokey shoes. How does this work? I want to get them for a Christmas present. Need them ASAP. Please reply with instructions on how to pay etc. Thanks!


Send the person who posted the shoes a private message.


----------



## swb120

Thank you to GentlemanGeorge for a beautiful pair of Alden shell PTBs! He is great to deal with, and please keep those shell 10D's coming to the Exchange!


----------



## swb120

*FootJoy Classics Burgundy Shell Cordovan Saddles, 10D*

I bought these beautiful, like new shell cordovan saddles from GentlemanGeorge, but unfortunately, they're a little too tight for me. Fit TTS (my feet are between 10D-E). You won't find a better pair of shell saddles at this price - and personally, I think saddles with the metal eyelets look far more Trad than those without. Hope someone here can use them.

Looking to release them back into the wild for what I paid for them - *$215 shipped CONUS*.

GentlemanGeorge's original post & pics:
*FootJoy Classics Burgundy Shell Cordovan Saddles, 10D *

In perfect shape, only worn a couple of times. Marked "D" on one of the soles, but I don't see anything wrong with them anywhere.

Asking $235 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Murray's Toggery Shop Reds

These have had minimal, in any, wear. Still quite stiff.

36 x 30

Flat front, cuffed

$28 conus


----------



## charlie500

joenobody0 said:


> Send the person who posted the shoes a private message.


Thank you.


----------



## CMDC

Murray's Reds are SOLD.


----------



## jkidd41011

jkidd41011 said:


> *Crombie Dark Grey Herringbone Wool Overcoat Sz 36R NWOT?*
> Crombie Dark Grey Herringbone Overcoat, tagged 36R. Material listed as Pure New Wool. Made in Great Britain. This coat is perfect. It may have been worn one or two times at most (if at all). It still has a small cardboard size tag with the model in one of the pockets. Was purchased at Bloomingdale's. A similar coat on Crombie's website retails for over a $1,000.00 US.
> 
> https://www.crombie.co.uk/coats/mens/black-fly-fronted-overcoat-classic-fit.html
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> 
> -Armpit to Armpit: 20 1/2"
> -Shoulders: 17"
> -Waist (@ 2nd Button): 21"
> -Length (BOC): 45"
> -Sleeves: 25.3/4"
> -Single Vent/Three Button
> 
> Asking $150.00 Shipped-CONUS (Personal Payment).


$85.00 Shipped PP....


----------



## dorji

^^Sweet.
Here is a LE chamois shirt with minimal wear. 90/10 cotton/cashmere. 2 front pockets, well cared for, this is s o f t...
$SOLD pending payment-Thanks!
Size L 16/16.5
P2P= 25.5"
Shoulder p2p= 19.5"
Sleeve= 25.5" from edge of shoulder, so basically 35" (two buttons on sleeve)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/dscn1152i.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/dscn1155s.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Updates on the 40-41R jackets available here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com....-Freeman-amp-Sons.-Lord-Jeff-Shetland.-Ties.










Jackets #2, #3, and #4 are *SOLD*. All other items still available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on remaining items! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
> *
> *Please PM with interest and offers!
> *
> *3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland
> 
> (Selling for 32!)*
> 
> A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm
> 
> *asking just $14, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *B) Shirts!*
> 
> *2) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*. Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $15, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $14, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *C) Tweeds from 32!*
> 
> *1) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excelent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm
> 
> asking just *$18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, Ireland!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) Austin Reed with three patch pockets*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *5) Harris Tweed in basketweave*
> 
> A very nice Harris tweed in rustic brown, slate, black, and cream basketweave, with occasional (and classically Harris!) flacks of pumpkin orange, scarlet, and blue. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a center vent, and has the traditional football buttons in complementary brown. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$22, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> Tagged a* 42L*, but please see:
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D) SUITS!*
> 
> *1) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *
> 
> This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$20, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, or offer.
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 22 3/4
> Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *E) FORMAL WEAR!*
> 
> *3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION!*
> 
> _*(For 32)*_
> 
> This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> Asking just *$28, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Tagged a 43R, but please see:
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) White formal backless vest.*
> 
> In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.
> 
> *Asking $8 (basically, shipping cost.) *
> 
> 
> 
> *4) VARIA!*
> 
> *1) 36/34 Brooks Brothers chocolate cords.*
> 
> I bought these new in 1998, and wore them once, inside. I then... grew, and they didn't fit, so they were stored. I then shrank, but didn't discover them until it was too late... and I had shrunk out of them! I have no intention of expanding again, so they're here.
> 
> My pictures really don't do them justice--they're a lovely rich chocolate brown. They are pleated, but also cuffed. They are slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just* $17, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *Tagged a 36/34, and run true to size. *
> 
> 
> 
> *2) FREE! Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*
> 
> Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!
> 
> *FREE!! Asking just $11 for shipping in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 33 1/4


----------



## andy b.

I have made several purchases from the Exchange, and a few have been from Tweedy Don. The latest being the *BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed*, which arrived today and truly is beautiful. Thank you TD!!!!

Andy B.


----------



## TweedyDon

andy b. said:


> I have made several purchases from the Exchange, and a few have been from Tweedy Don. The latest being the *BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC Donegal Tweed*, which arrived today and truly is beautiful. Thank you TD!!!!
> 
> Andy B.


Many thanks, Andy--it's always a pleasure to deal with you! And thanks are owed too, to 32rollandrock, who originally found this wonderful jacket!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

More to come. Not to jinx myself, but I've been on somewhat of a hot streak lately...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!
*
*OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, offers are very welcome on everything!
> 
> All prices include shipping in CONUS!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers.*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL TRAD CLASSIC! H. Freeman of Philadelphia 3/2 sack suit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut from a beautful slate blue-grey midweight cloth with very subtle cream and blue pinstriping (so subtle, in fact, that the blue can hardly be seen at all except in bright sunlight), my pictures really don't do this wonderful suit justice. Made by H. Freeman of Philadelphia--not to be confused with the lesser Hickey Freeman--this is a traditional 3/2 sack suit with a wonderful lapel roll. It's the classic "Naturalaire" model, and has a very natural shoulder, as well as the traditional two button cuffs. It's half- lined and half-canvassed, and has a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature the traditional on-seam ticket pocket. They are currently (!) uncuffed. This suit is in absolutely beautiful condition, and appears to be either unworn, or worn very, very sparingly.
> 
> Asking just *$50, or offer*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> *Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 44L, but this is clearly in error.*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2)
> Waist (laid flat): 18 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> *2) H. Ballot of Princeton 3/2 hopsack blazer with PATCH POCKETS!
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *
> *3) A Marilyn Monroe HARRIS TWEED in beautiful flecked basketweave.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) TRAD Sweaters & sweater vest--Irish, Scottish, and American!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*
> 
> This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$22, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: c. 35
> Length (BOC): 26
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*
> 
> This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$22, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/5
> Length (tip to tip): 26
> 
> 
> 
> *3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland*
> 
> A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm
> 
> *asking just $15, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 5) Inexpensive Trad Ties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Offers welcome on all!*
> 
> a) Pumpkin orange wool knit. Excellent condition. $9
> b) Primose yellow Scottish wool. very Good condition. $8
> c) Regimental with dressage (?) emblematic. Poly/silk. Excellent condition. $9.
> d) Brooks Brothers regimental. Very Good/Excellent condition. Claimed!
> e) Gianelli regimental. Very good/Excellent condition. $7
> f) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic. Poly. very Good condition. $5
> g) BEAUTIFUL Land's End baseball emblematic. All silk, and excellent condition! $15.


----------



## Hardiw1

Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack blazer
Appears to be black
2 patch pockets, 3 button sleeve, single vent
Tagged 45L
45$

Chest: 23.5
Waist: 22.5
Sleeve: 23.75
Length boc: 32.5

Brooks Brothers Clark fits
flat front - no cuff
Bought these off the exchange a little while ago and, sadly, did not fit me. They are different than they are tagged, I knew that going in, but hoped they'd work. 
They all measure about a 31(maybe 32)x 29
What I bought them for - 50$ for the trio.


----------



## jkidd41011

Purchased three ties off TweedyDon....shipped right away and they were is pristine shape.


----------



## conductor

Drops!


conductor said:


> Hi gents - a few offerings of items that I really wish were in my size! All small pics are clickable to larger pics
> 
> First, beautiful dark grey wool flannels from Oxxford Clothes. Excellent condition as far as wear goes, but there is a 1" seam opening (see pic) near the right front pocket. This should take a tailor (or you!) about 5 min to fix. No other holes, stains, tears, funk, etc.
> 
> Flat Front, cuffed. Approximately 36-35 x 28
> Actual measurements - 18" waist - 1.5" to let out. 1.5 to let out underneath, more if you just don't like cuff. These pants are perfect for winter weather and made in the USA.
> $50 - NOW $45 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo University Club Wool Flannel blazer
> 
> Realty fresh item. Buttons still shine like new and it has no signs of wear. Thick flannel, fully lined. Swelled edges, darted. Patch pockets. Two inside pockets. yep, it's darted, but I don't care. If this were a long I'd be keeping it! Approximately size 42R
> Actual measurements - Chest 22", sleeve 24" (2" to let out), shoulders 18", length 30" from BOC. Fully lined. Made in the USA
> $40 - Now $35 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seersucker blazer by Gant. No darts, 3/4 lined, wash 'n' wear. No good for winter, unless you're in the south. In any case it won't be winter for ever. In very clean condition, but it does need one sleeve button added (or one taken away!) Made in the USA
> Approximately size 40R. Actual measurements Chest 21.5", sleeve 25" + 1'" to let, shoulder 18", length 30.5'" BOC.
> $30 - $25 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's overcoat in wool herringbone with very, very subtle red fibers (see pic). No brand tag, but made in Bulgaria. Tagged a 40R, but please check measurements. This garment is generously sized, so you should wear it over your suit or it could be used as a regular coat for the larger man.
> 
> Chest - 24.5", sleeve 24.5" (1.5" to let out), 19.5" shoulder, length 44.5 from BOC. Item shows no signs of wear whatsoever but there are two of the front closure buttons missing which is a very easy fix. Two inside pockets, fully lined.
> $70 - $60 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Women's* size 7.5 C BB unlined calf penny loafers - appear to be unworn. $40 - NOW $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, offers welcome.


----------



## nerdykarim

One more from the ITTSE that didn't work out for me: Sz. med *J. Press rugby shirt*. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

Shoulders: 18.75
Chest: 21.75
Sleeves (from sleevehead): 26
Length (from BOC): 29










Closeup pic: https://i.imgur.com/oNbtd.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING TIES--OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

a) *HERMES* *Tropical holiday-*-conchs, coconuts, cabanas and palms! In excellent condition; no flaws at all. *Asking just $35*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

  

b) *Polo paisley*. *Claimed--thank you!*

c) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $15 CONUS, or offer*.

 

d) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $13, or offer, CONUS.*

  
​


----------



## swb120

*Price drops - Offers welcome!*

*Let's find good Trad homes for these beautiful items! Open to offers!*

Beautiful like new pair of *Ferragamo brown suede plain toe bluchers, sz 10.5B.* Virtually no wear, save slight wear to outside of the heels. Insoles and outsoles otherwise look as if they have never been worn. Beautiful color, and metal eyelets (which I personally love). Made in Italy.

Asking *$75 shipped*.









     

*Beautiful vintage 100% cashmere black topcoat, size 44R* (no size tag). Great patch pockets, fully lined, lovely more narrow lapels. In excellent condition.

*CLAIMED*.

*Measurements*:
Chest - 48
Sleeves - 26
Shoulders - 19
Length (BOC) - 44









    

*Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA*. Like new. If you've been looking for one, you won't find a nicer one in better condition. Hits below the waist.

Asking $85>$75>*$65 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 25.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Shoulders: 20.5-20.75
Length (BOC): 29









   

*Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, sz. 16-33*. No flaws; lovely shirt - looks nearly new; great collar roll.

Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.









 

*Yellow Lacoste polo, size 6 (Large).* In great condition (forgive the wrinkles). *CLAIMED*.

 

Up for sale are three pairs of vintage trousers by iconic Trad shops - *Chipp, Berle and Brooks Brothers*. All are flat front, lightweight summer cotton trousers. In very good condition for their age, but have some slight, insignificant issues (bottom of one pocket on BB pants has been resewn; small faint discoloration on lower thigh on Berle pants).

The red of the Chipps is really striking; the salmon color of the Berle is beautiful. The BB khakis are in great condition. Vintage pants means more narrowly tailored legs, rather than billowing pants found on today's trousers.

Asking $65>50>*$40 shipped for all three pair or best offer*. I'm offering them here to my Trad brethren before posting them on the Other Forum.

*Measurements:*
Berle salmon color - 36 (2" to let out) x 30.25 (.5") with 1.75" cuffs
Chipp red color - 35 (2") x 30.75 (1.5") with 1.75" cuffs
Brooks Brothers khaki - 36 (3") x 30.25 (1") with 1.5" cuffs


----------



## wacolo

$50--->$45----->$40 shipped to CONUS Maus & Hoffman Tartan dress pants. Size 36 Unhemmed. Made in the USA. NWOT. The joker tag fell off, and if I can find it I will send it along. The pants are pleated and unhemmed.


----------



## rabidawg

I'd really like for someone to buy this jacket from me. Offers encouraged!



rabidawg said:


> *I purchased the below Pendleton Blackwatch jacket from TweedyDon. It is an amazing jacket, but I went in a different direction for my holiday party attire. This fits spot-on as a 40S. If anyone is interested, I'll offer this for what I paid, *$50* -> NOW $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *





TweedyDon said:


> *1) GRAIL! Pendleton Blackwatch Jacket*
> 
> An Ivy/Trad GRAIL! This is an absolutely beautiful half-canvassed Blackwatch jacket, Made in the USA by Pendleton, this jacket is half-lined in Pendleton's signature lining and features lovely leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It has a single vent, and apart from some minor patina to the buttons is in excellent condition. The front left hand pocket is still basted shut! This is an absolutely wonderful jacket in a very nice weight--absolutely perfect for fall weekends or Ivy dinner parties!
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/5)
> Shoulder 18 1/4
> Length: 29 1/2


----------



## wacolo

$75 Not sure of the date, but the union tag seems to put it in the 50's. Brooks Brothers Chesterfield. Charcoal Gray with a Burgundy collar. Very mild peak to the lapel It is missing the bottom button on the front, which should be an easy fix. There is a button also on the vent. This is a HEAVY coat. The wool is in fine shape, as is the lining. It is tagged as a 44XL, but have a look at the measurements, if any of you 44L might be able to use it. The sleeves have be lengthened some, so please take that into account.
Chest 24
Length BOC 44
Sleeve 29
Shoulder 19.5


----------



## samxc

*Hi - I would like to buy this jacket please.*



rabidawg said:


> I'd really like for someone to buy this jacket from me. Offers encouraged!
> 
> Hi - Please may I buy this jacket? You can reach me on [email protected]. I live in Brookline, MA


Hi - Please may I buy this jacket? You can reach me on [email protected]. I live in Brookline, MA


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Nice Chesterfield


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice Chesterfield


Wish I was a 44L...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Just received the box from ClayJ this afternoon. It's quite full! No bow ties, sadly, but a really nice selection overall. Pics to come.


----------



## zbix

I just wanted to mention that I purchased a suit from datsunfan last week, and it is great. Very nice suit, great price, and extremely fast shipping. All around great experience and guy.


----------



## ArtVandalay

All four Brooks tweeds I posted on Monday have now been claimed. The H. Freeman and Son, shetland, and ties are still available.


----------



## jfkemd

*Vintage BB Herringbone tweed tagged 44R*
this is darted, two buttons on the sleeve
has tiny hole on the left arm which measures about 2mm--can be easily stitched up
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22.5
length BOC: 30
sleeves: 25
$30 shipped CONUS












*Talbott emblematic tie*
excellent shape
about 3-3.25 inches at it's widest
*SOLD
*


----------



## CMDC

Three offerings tonight.

First, Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in navy blue w/ thin pinstripe. From a "Brookstretch" line. Never seen that before. There must be some nylon in the fabric but I honestly can't detect anything. Has the weight of flannel. Very nice all around. No issues whatsoever.

Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

Pants flat front, no cuff

34 waist; 30 inseam + 3 inches underneath

*SOLD*



















Bills M2P Original Twill
38 waist; 29.5 inseam +1.5 underneath. No cuff

There's a tiny hole (pictured) near the hem that is barely visible.

$32 conus




























Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras. Made in India
Size XXL Slim Fit

$22 conus


----------



## Jack1425

I truly need to get quicker on the draw!! That Navy BB Suit was spot on.. Ugh..


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS...*



CMDC said:


> This should be the final Pre-Christmas listing so get these goodies for under your tree.
> 
> First, two really nice JAB 3/2 sacks, one NWT the other seems unworn as well.
> 
> JAB 3/2 madras sack. NWT
> This is a really nice madras sack with very natural shoulders
> Tagged 44L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $50 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB 3/2 sack in red chambray
> Seems to have had little if any wear. Maybe from the same household as the above madras as the sizing is virtually identical.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard Coop chocolate brown heavy wool trousers
> These also appear unworn--inspection tag still in the pocket
> 
> Measure 38 x 28.5 +1.5 underneath. Flat front; cuffed
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The run of great pants continues with these lovely unworn Polo University Club navy flannel trousers.
> These are unhemmed so if they fit in the waist you can tailor as you like.
> 
> 32 waist although this is a slim cut. I'm a 32 and these are snug on me so I'd recommend for a 31 or even 30 waist.
> 36 inches of inseam
> 
> Button tabbed coin pocket on the front; flat front
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Bros forward point blue microcheck dress shirt
> 18.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers blue pinpoint ocbd. Made in USA
> 
> 17.5 x 33
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## ATL

OK, if anyone's interested in the Burberry suit I posted about a while ago, I miscalculated the measurements. It's really:

19'' shoulder to shoulder
22" pit to pit
~ 20.5" across the first button
31.5" length
25.5" sleeve


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

I purchased this for myself, but it's turned out to be too small for me. It's a fantastic sweater made in Scotland of 100% cashmere.

*The Turnbull & Asser Ltd.* sweater
100% pure cashmere
Made in Scotland
No tagged size, but measures to a Small (P2P: 20")

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> This should be the final Pre-Christmas listing so get these goodies for under your tree.
> 
> JAB 3/2 madras sack. NWT
> This is a really nice madras sack with very natural shoulders
> Tagged 44L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $55 conus


That's a SWEET madras! (Why can't these all these goodies be in my size?)


----------



## DFPyne

New Tie & Belt:

1. Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie 
[$20 Shipped]
Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87
Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


2. 34" Canterbury Golf Belt
[$25 Shipped]
(Pretty beat up, but still very well made)


3. 30" Leatherman Limited Nautical Flag Belt 
[$25 Shipped]
(Only Worn Once)


4. 30" Leatherman Limited "The Bitter End" Rope Belt
[$25 Shipped]
 

Drops:

5. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$35 Shipped]





6. Darker Heather Navy Cape Isle Knitters Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]
Pit to Pit: 22"


7. Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38
[$18 Shipped]


8. Lacoste Green Stretch Belt - Size 36
[$18 Shipped]


9. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$18 Shipped]


10. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


----------



## mr.v

merry christmas to me! thanks for the awesome jacket mud. 


Mississippi Mud said:


> Gents, I posted this on the Sales Forum because it runs a little high for the Thrift. Please peruse at your leisure, but don't wait too long!
> 
> RL Navy Cashmere Sweater Blazer, Size Medium: Retail $1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's little left to say about this aside from sheer details. Materials are 82% cashmere, 16% nylon, 2% elastane. From these, you can tell that it hugs wonderfully like a sweater. Three button front: the sweater nature allows it to roll to the second button easily. Four on the sleeve with surgeons cuffs. Unlined and no shoulder padding whatsoever. Three patch pockets with a darted front. RL crest blazer buttons. Single hook vent.
> 
> I still have the tag though it is detached. I put it on several times but always changed before walking out the door. The hook vent in the back is still basted shut. There are no issues whatsoever save a few specks of lint from storage.
> 
> Measurements and more on the Sales Forum


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack Cotton sport coat
Hook vent
Tagged 48R

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 23 +2

$45 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

That jacket is the equivalent of anything BB ever made. The only reason(s) it hasn't sold is, a, it has a JAB label (which shouldn't count, because it's old-school JAB, before it became what it is) and b, it's freakin' winter, although you wouldn't know it as I contemplate what to wear for services tonight. I would sweat to death in usual-and-accustomed Christmas blackwatch trousers.


sbdivemaster said:


> That's a SWEET madras! (Why can't these all these goodies be in my size?)


----------



## zzdocxx

32rollandrock said:


> That jacket is the equivalent of anything BB ever made. The only reason(s) it hasn't sold is, a, it has a JAB label (which shouldn't count, because it's old-school JAB, before it became what it is) and b, it's freakin' winter, although you wouldn't know it as I contemplate what to wear for services tonight. I would sweat to death in usual-and-accustomed Christmas blackwatch trousers.













> *The Amalgamated Clothing Workers of America* was a United States labor union known for its support for "social unionism" and progressive political causes. Led by Sidney Hillman for its first thirty years, it helped found the Congress of Industrial Organizations. It merged with the Textile Workers Union of America in 1976 to form the *Amalgamated Clothing and Textile Workers Union*, which merged with the International Ladies' Garment Workers' Union in 1995 to create the Union of Needletrades, Industrial and Textile Employees (UNITE). UNITE merged in 2004 with the Hotel Employees and Restaurant Employees Union (HERE) in 2004 to create a new union known as UNITE HERE. After a bitter internal dispute in 2009, the majority of the UNITE side of the union, along with some of the disgruntled HERE locals left UNITE HERE, and formed a new progressive union named Workers United, Led by former UNITE president Bruce Raynor.


Dang RollingRock how do you know so much?


----------



## ArtVandalay

32rollandrock said:


> That jacket is the equivalent of anything BB ever made. The only reason(s) it hasn't sold is, a, it has a JAB label (which shouldn't count, because it's old-school JAB, before it became what it is) and b, it's freakin' winter, although you wouldn't know it as I contemplate what to wear for services tonight. I would sweat to death in usual-and-accustomed Christmas blackwatch trousers.


The only reason I didn't buy the jacket as soon as it posted was the chest size being a touch too large, and I have a penchant for buying stuff *almost* in my size and then regretting it as soon as it arrived. 
That said, I may buy it still...


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops*










The Brooks Brothers jacket have been CLAIMED.

* 5) H. Freeman and Sons for Hunt Club Clothiers *
This is a very soft, unstructured tweed. Grey herringbone with pink, blue, and gold overcheck. A beautiful jacket. Also feels to be fully canvassed.








   
18 shoulders | 21.75 p2p | 24 sleeves | 30 length BOC

*$55 **shipped*

*6) Lord Jeff Shetland Sweater - Made in Ireland*
Fantastic condition, no apparent flaws.
21" pit to pit | 24.5" length | 34" sleeves (measured like a shirt)









*Asking $30* *> $27*

*7) Ties*








Ties on the ends are 3.25" wide. Middle tie is 3". All ties are 57" long.
*Asking $15 > $13 each, $30 for all three, or $8 each if you buy a jacket or the sweater.*

*Robert Talbot for Peabody's* 
No evident flaws.
$15 > $12 >$10 > *$7*







  

*Lands End Argyle Cardigan Sweater Vest*
Made in Ireland from 100% lambswool. Marked size medium 38-40. 
Measures 23" pit to pit and 27" total length top to bottom. 
$20 > $18 > *$15*


----------



## Hardiw1

Price drops



Hardiw1 said:


> Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack blazer
> Appears to be black
> 2 patch pockets, 3 button sleeve, single vent
> Tagged 45L
> 45$>35$
> 
> Chest: 23.5
> Waist: 22.5
> Sleeve: 23.75
> Length boc: 32.5
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark fits
> flat front - no cuff
> Bought these off the exchange a little while ago and, sadly, did not fit me. They are different than they are tagged, I knew that going in, but hoped they'd work.
> They all measure about a 31(maybe 32)x 29
> What I bought them for - 50$ for the trio.> 45$ for all three


----------



## Hardiw1

J Crew Allerton wingtips 
Size: 11.5
Very, very little wear on these, excellent condition. -  SOLD 





Hardiw1 said:


> LL Bean comfort waist wool pants - gray
> 40x30 flat front cuffed - Now 20$ shipped
> 
> ^ Accurate portrayal of color
> 
> Lands End cotton pants
> flat front no cuff
> 36x32 - Now 10$ shipped


----------



## charlie500

SouthernLiveOak said:


> Gokey for Orvis Sauvage Oxfords


These shoes came just in time for Christmas even though my wife ordered them right before the holidays! Amazingly nice of you to get them shipped out so quick. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## closerlook

what is the tagged size on the bb clarks?



Hardiw1 said:


> Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack blazer
> Appears to be black
> 2 patch pockets, 3 button sleeve, single vent
> Tagged 45L
> 45$
> 
> Chest: 23.5
> Waist: 22.5
> Sleeve: 23.75
> Length boc: 32.5
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark fits
> flat front - no cuff
> Bought these off the exchange a little while ago and, sadly, did not fit me. They are different than they are tagged, I knew that going in, but hoped they'd work.
> They all measure about a 31(maybe 32)x 29
> What I bought them for - 50$ for the trio.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ two are tagged 33x30. One is tagged 33x32, but as I stated, do not measure as such.


----------



## joenobody0

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ two are tagged 33x30. One is tagged 33x32, but as I stated, do not measure as such.


The sizing jives with my experience. I'm a fairly solid 32.5 waist and I buy Clark fit chinos in 34. It's the anti-vanity sizing.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trousers and shirts! J. Press, Brooks, Viyella, Murray's Reds, and more!*

From the overstuffed closets of *efdll*...

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*CLASSIC SHIRTS!
*







*1) 17-35. J. Press. *Made in USA; laundry mark in collar, as shown, otherwise excellent condition. Asking $28, or offer.

  

*
2) 17-34 Brooks Brothers.* MUST IRON. (Hurrah!) Made in USA. (HUrrah!) Excellent condition. Asking $24, or offer.

  

*3) 16.5/R Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel".* 20/80 wool/cotton. Made in USA. Excellent condition! If this were 16.5L there's no way this would be here, as this is a really, really beautiful shirt. *CLAIMED! *

  

*4) Sz L Viyella. 80/20 cotton/wool.* Made in the USA. Another beautiful shirt! Asking $28, or offer.

   

*5) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*.

(From me!) Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $15, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

    

6) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*

Size L. (From me!) Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $15, or offer. *

 

*TROUSERS AND JEANS... TRAD AND (not)

*







*

*​
*1) Sz. 40 Zegna trousers.*

These are lovely, cut from very soft dark olive wool (the colour is shown best in the picture indicating the flaw) that drapes beautifully, and featuring pick stitching on the fly and pockets. Excellent condition, except for a small mark on one leg which will readily come out with dry cleaning.

*Tagged 40, these measure:*

Waist: 20 1/2
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff.

Asking just *$45, or offer.*

     

*2) Brooks Brothers fawn cords. *

These are in excellent condition; the only flaw is a small dark mark on the very top of the waistband, as shown, but this can't be seen when worn and in any case will likely come out with dry cleaning. No fabric content but clearly all cotton. Made in the USA. Flat front, with a change pocket on the seam.

*Measures:*

Waist: 18 3/8
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 3/4)

*Asking just $28, or offer. *

   

*3) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. The iconic Trad classic!*

*Claimed!*

You know what these are.... except that this pair is Made in the USA, whereas I believe the current versions are "imported"! These are cuffed--and have a minor line on the cuff, as shown--and in excellent condition apart from an interior laundry mark, as shown.

*Measures:*

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+ 1/2) plus 1 1/2 cuff.

    

*4) Brooks Brothers khakis*

In excellent condition, except the interior label has been removed and there's a laundry mark inside, as shown. Tagged 36/34. Colour shown best in the close-up.

*Measures:*

Waist: 18 3/8
Inseam: 34 (+1)

*Asking $25, or offer.*

  

*5) Sz. 36 Zegna jeans. Made in Italy.*

Not trad at all--but still seriously nice. Zegna buttons, made in Italy, excellent condition.

*Measures:*

Waist: 18 1/8
Inseam: 30 1/2

*Asking just $30, or offer.*

   

*6. Sz. 36 Levis 501.*

*Claimed!
*
Dark indigo colour, in excellent condition. Tagged 36/34, but runs smaller in the leg.

*Measures:*

Waist: 18
Inseam: 30 3/4

  


*REMAINING TIES from efdll!*

1) *Tropical holiday-*-conchs, coconuts, cabanas and palms! In excellent condition; no flaws at all. *Asking just $32 OR OFFER*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

  

2) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $14 CONUS, or offer*.

 

3) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $11, or offer, CONUS.*

  
​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items! Some free items still to be claimed!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS!*

*Offers welcome on everything!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) BEAUTIFUL TRAD CLASSIC! H. Freeman of Philadelphia 3/2 sack suit, c. 40, 42.
*
*Claimed!*

*2) HARRIS TWEED in basketweave, flecked with colour! c. 42. 
*
*Claimed!*

*3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION!*

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$25, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*(At this price it's worth buying for the jacket or trousers alone, to use with a tartan jacket or tartan trews!) 
*
*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*4) Striped Basketweave Harris tweed, c. 42, 44. *

A very nice Harris tweed in a rather unusual fabric--a rustic brown basketweave with very, very subtle vertical striping in slate grey, so subtle, iin fact, that it's hard to see except on close examination, and utterly impossible for me to capture on film (or in pixels). This jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single vent. It was Made in the USA, and originally sold at The Hub men's store in Virginia. It is missing a front button, but I'l include two replacement buttons (to ensure a match) that are as close as I can get to the cuff buttons. Other than this, this jacket is in excellent condition.... But because of this flaw I'm

asking just *$18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










   

*5) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *

This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$20, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*.

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 22 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.








      

*6) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!

*FREE!! Asking just $11 for shipping in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/4










    

*THREE TRAD SWEATERS!*








​
*1) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

*2) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland*

A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm

*asking just $14, or offer.*

  

*Inexpensive Trad Ties!*








             

a) Pumpkin orange wool knit. Excellent condition. $9
b) Primose yellow Scottish wool. very Good condition. SOLD
c) Regimental with dressage (?) emblematic. Poly/silk. Excellent condition. $8.
d) Brooks Brothers regimental. Very Good/Excellent condition. SOLD
e) Gianelli regimental. Very good/Excellent condition. SOLD
f) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic. Poly. very Good condition. $4
g) BEAUTIFUL Land's End baseball emblematic. All silk, and excellent condition! $15

*
VARIA....
*
*1) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*Asking $9, or offer. *

      

*2) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

*3) Size 46-48 Land's End jacket*

In a nice pale yellow (colour is shown bets in the "open lining" shot) with a tartan interior lining. This is all cotton, and in excellent condition apart from a very small smudge on one sleeve, as shown.

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37
Length: 26


----------



## ArtVandalay

*46L Southwick Tweed*

*Southwick for Hunt Club Grey Herringbone Sack Tweed - 46 Long*



*CLAIMED*


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS. EVEN CHEAPER THAN THE BROOKS SEMI ANNUAL SALE



CMDC said:


> This weekend's offerings...
> 
> Brooks Brothers Pink pinpoint ocbd
> 
> 15.5 x 32
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers black and burgundy check pinpoint non iron ocbd
> 
> 17 x 35
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers micro houndstooth blue pinpoint non iron ocbd
> 
> 17 x 35
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue & white stripe forward point dress shirt
> 
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue multicheck bd sport shirt
> 
> Size XL
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, two mint condition vintage Brooks Brothers foulard ties. I have more ties than any rational human being should so I'm going to let these go. The pattern on both is identical although one has a blue background, the other red. As you can see from the tags, these go back a ways.
> 
> $16 conus each.


----------



## jfkemd

jfkemd said:


> *Vintage BB Herringbone tweed tagged 44R*
> this is darted, two buttons on the sleeve
> has tiny hole on the left arm which measures about 2mm--can be easily stitched up
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22.5
> length BOC: 30
> sleeves: 25
> *$30 shipped CONUS>>reduced $25 shipped*


----------



## AHS

Cleaning out my closet and selling three pairs of shoes. 

First up is a pair of Allen Edmonds Black Park Avenue. Size 11 B

In decent condition, but I just don't wear them very often. I purchased them on ebay and they may be seconds (note the "w" on the sole?), but I've never noticed anything wrong with them. $49.95 OBO. Price includes priority mail shipping with tracking. 

Thanks, AHS


----------



## AHS

Cleaning out my closet and selling three pairs of shoes. 

Second pair are Polo Made in Italy Black PTBs. Size 11-1/2 D. Too big for me! Could use some TLC 

$44.95 OBO. Price includes priority mail shipping with tracking. 

Thanks, AHS


----------



## AHS

Cleaning out my closet and selling three pairs of shoes.

Final pair are Alan McAfee (Church's) Made in England Black Wingtips. UK size listed is 10 C B. Fit my US size 11 B feet just fine. But they have fallen out of the rotation!

$49.95 OBO. Price includes priority mail shipping with tracking.

Thanks, AHS


----------



## AndroFan

Items are priced as marked, but *I will consider offers, so please make them.*
Price includes SHIPPED, CONUS only. Ships via USPS Parcel Post or faster.
I've tried to identify any flaws, pulls, or loose strings, but bear in mind that these suits are all PRE-OWNED. Please see the included pictures, and if you would like more detailed pictures for a particular item, please just ask and I will provide additional pictures.
I have included pictures demonstrating my measuring method, which may not be correct, so please see it to get an idea of sizing. I can take pictures of me measuring another way if requested.
I can also provide additional pictures if you request them.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0c/0cfed4e9_100_3779.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/1/14/14299c73_100_3783.jpeg


Brooks Brothers grey nailhead 100% wool topcoat. 3 button with hidden button flap, single buttonining back vent.
Asking *$75*
Appears pretty vintage based on the tag, but it's in fantastic condition for its age. No pulls/stains/holes, and all of the buttons are in excellent shape, the lining stitching is nice and secure, and even the tiny back vent button is in great shape. Very well made topcoat, and I'd be keeping it if the sleeves weren't so damn short on me :-/.
Tagged size 41S. Actual measurements 23" pit to pit, 22" waist, 24" sleeves, 19.5" shoulders, 38.5" length.
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a














Samuelsohn 2 button, single back vented charcoal suit. Double pleated and cuffed pants.
Super 120s fabric, very recent (based on the Samuelsohn "heart" and content tag)
Asking *$45*
Jacket is in very good condition. Some bad pulls/wear on on section of the pants seat (see pics above), but pants otherwise in good condition.
Actual measurements 23.5" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 20" shoulders, 31.5" length. Pants - Waist: 38.5", inseam: 28.5", outseam: 39.5", 1" under cuffs + 1.5" cuffs
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a














Brooks Brothers 2 button, single back vented, charcoal with light pinstripes suit. Double pleated pants with cuffs.
Asking *$50*
Actual measurements 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 25" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 32" length. Pants - Waist: 43", Inseam: 31", Outseam: 41.5", 1" under cuffs + 1.5" cuffs.
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a





Daks, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. 2 button, single vented, uncuffed pants.
Asking *$35*
Actual measurements, Jacket - 22" pit to pit, 21" waist, 23" sleeves, 18.5" shoulders, 31" length. Pants - 28" inseam, 38" outseam + 3.5" to let out, 16" waist when laid flat on the front (so, 32").
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a


***Note: I realize the following three are not Trad. Please forgive me and allow this slight indiscretion for the sake of efficiency :-D***
 

https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8f/8fcda11c_100_3718.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/3/3e/3e46c4b7_100_3722.jpeg


W.W. Chan & Sons, grey Glen Plaid suit. Fully custom made, 2 button, double side vented, notch lapels, padded shoulders, working cuffs. Double pleated and cuffed pants.
Vitale Barberis Canonico Super 130s fabric, October 2003 manufacture date.
Asking *$350 for one, $625 for two, or $875 for all three. *
Actual measurements 22.5" pit to pit, 20.5" waist, 26" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 31.5" length. Pants - Waist: 34", inseam: 32", outseam: 41.5", 1" under cuffs + 1.5" cuffs.
My asking price on these pieces is as much a reflection of the craftsmanship of W.W. Chan suits as it is the condition of the suits. I've inspected them very closely, and as far as I can tell, they're flawless - No pulls, no loose buttons, no lining tears, no fabric wear, and no fraying anywhere (even at pant cuff bottoms). They look immaculate and were likely worn a handful of times, and were incredibly well-taken care of since none of the inside tags are washed out/worn. These are virtually new suits.
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a



 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/df/dfab9228_100_3565.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/5/5b/5b9572f8_100_3741.jpeg



W.W. Chan & Sons, charcoal suit with red and light yellow stripes. Fully custom made, 2 button, double side vented, notch lapels, semi-padded shoulders, working cuffs. Single pleated and cuffed pants.
Loro Piana Super 120s fabric, working cuffs, August 2006 manufacture date.
Asking *$350 for one, $625 for two, or $875 for all three. *
Actual measurements 22" pit to pit, 20" waist, 26" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 32" length. Pants - Waist: 34", inseam: 32", outseam: 42", 1" under cuffs + 1.5" cuffs.
My asking price on these pieces is as much a reflection of the craftsmanship of W.W. Chan suits as it is the condition of the suits. I've inspected them very closely, and as far as I can tell, they're flawless - No pulls, no loose buttons, no lining tears, no fabric wear, and no fraying anywhere (even at pant cuff bottoms). They look immaculate and were likely worn a handful of times, and were incredibly well-taken care of since none of the inside tags are washed out/worn. These are virtually new suits.
*Additional Pictures:*


http://imgur.com/a


 
https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/5b/5b6f42c5_100_3727.jpeg


W.W. Chan & Sons, solid navy suit. Fully custom made, 2 button, double side vented, notch lapels, padded shoulders, working cuffs. Double pleated and cuffed pants.
Vitale Barberis Canonico Super 130s fabric, March 2004 manufacture date.
Asking *$350 for one, $625 for two, or $875 for all three. *
Actual measurements 21.5" pit to pit, 20.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 32" length. Pants - Waist: 34", inseam: 32.25", outseam: 41.5", 1" under cuffs + 1.5" cuffs.
My asking price on these pieces is as much a reflection of the craftsmanship of W.W. Chan suits as it is the condition of the suits. I've inspected them very closely, and as far as I can tell, they're flawless - No pulls, no loose buttons, no lining tears, no fabric wear, and no fraying anywhere (even at pant cuff bottoms). They look immaculate and were likely worn a handful of times, and were incredibly well-taken care of since none of the inside tags are washed out/worn. These are virtually new suits.
*Additional Pictures: *


http://imgur.com/a

https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0d/0d639287_100_3730.jpeg



https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a3/a302939c_100_3539.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/c/c0/c048055a_100_3541.jpeg


Recent Ermenegildo Zegna 2 button, double side vented, beige with blue/brown houndstooth sportcoat
Asking *$55*
Tagged size 50R (European). Actual measurements: 21.5" pit to pit, 20.5" waist, 24" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 30.5" bottom of collar length
Zegna/content tag and styling appear very recent.
*Additional Pics:*


http://imgur.com/a





Oxxford "Onwentsia" 2 button (with a slight natural roll), single back vented, beige Glen Plaid sportcoat.
Asking *$45*
Tagged size 44. Actual measurements: 23" pit to pit, 21.25" waist, 24.75" sleeves, 20" shoulders, 31" bottom of collar length
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/19/1933bbb1_100_3546.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/69/698f25ab_100_3548.jpeg


Southwick 3 roll 2, sack blazer with patch pockets, beige with multi-colored plaid/check
Asking *$40*
Actual measurements: 22.5" pit to pit, 22" waist, 25.25" sleeves, 19" shoulders, 32" bottom of collar length
Tags/condition seem seem recent.
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a


https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4f/4fc3ab71_100_3553.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/68/68c43cc0_100_3556.jpeg


Recent Tom James, "Royal Collection", Holland & Sherry Fabric, grey 2 button sportcoat.
Asking *$37*
Actual measurements: 25" pit to pit, 24" waist, 24.75" sleeves, 20" shoulders, 32" bottom of collar length
Excellent condition, and very recent (tagged 2004).
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a


https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/7e/7e0fa954_100_3659.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/60/602f096b_100_3665.jpeg


Burberrys Navy, single vented, 2 gold-button blazer
Asking *$47*
Actual measurements: 22.5" pit to pit, 22" waist, 23.5" sleeves, 20" shoulders, 31" bottom of collar length
*Additional Pics:*


http://imgur.com/a



https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/de/de7b3516_100_3680.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/1/10/10dee9d8_100_3682.jpeg


Burberrys Navy, double vented, 6 button double breasted blazer, with peak lapels
Asking *$40*
Actual measurements: 22" pit to pit, 21.25" waist, 24" sleeves, 18.5" shoulders, 30.5" bottom of collar length
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a



https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f3/f37060d8_OxxfordStriped3.jpeg 

Oxxford 3 button, charcoal with light grey pinstripes. Single vented, half canvas.
Asking *$35*
Size marked as a 46, actual measurements are 25" pit to pit, 23.25" waist, 26" sleeves, 19.75" shoulders, 32.25" height.
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/XRmKI



 


Canali 90% wool/10% cashmere blend, brown with small checks. 3 button*, double side vented.
Asking *$37*
Measurements are 24" pit to pit, 22.5" waist, 25.5" sleeves, 21" shoulders, 31" length.
Top button was replaced with a near-perfect match. Pics below.
*Additional Pics*:


http://imgur.com/a



https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f9/f91e9c4d_Sterling2.jpeg 

Sterling & Hunt, navy gold button blazer. 2 button, unvented.
Asking*$25*
Actual measurements 21" pit to pit, 19" waist, 24.25" sleeves, 19" shoulder, 30.5" length.
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a



https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/15/15594abb_Brooksgate1.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6a/6a252a79_Brooksgate2.jpeg


Brooks brothers "Brooksgate" charcol with multi-colored pinstripes, 2 button, single vented.
Asking *$22*
Actual measurements 20.5" pit to pit,18.5" waist, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 31.5" length
*Additional Pics: *


http://imgur.com/a



https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d1/d14602f2_100_3330.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dc/dcc416d3_100_3332.jpeg 



Polo Ralph Lauren, yellow ribbed sweater
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Small
Heavy weave, very well constructed.

https://cdn.styleforum.net/c/ce/ce38798c_100_3530.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e9/e9098e3b_100_3535.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f6/f64c17e2_100_3603.jpeg 


Brioni for Nieman Marcus, black with large grey checks
Asking *$35 each, or $60 for the pair (follows)*
Tagged size XXL. Actual measurements: 27.5" pit to pit, 21.5" shoulders, 33" bottom of collar length
Hidden collar button down button, gorgeous Brioni branded buttons. Note: any discoloration on the collars is due to cleaners over-startching (which wipes off). The shirt is excellent condition.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6d/6df7c7d6_100_3521.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/9/98/98b4c49e_100_3602.jpeg




Brioni for Nieman Marcus, grey with blue pinstripes
Asking *$35 each, or $60 for the pair (above)*
Tagged size XXL. Actual measurements: 27.5" pit to pit, 21.5" shoulders, 33" bottom of collar length
Hidden collar button down button, gorgeous Brioni branded buttons. Note: any discoloration on the collars is due to cleaners over-startching (which wipes off). The shirt is in excellent condition.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/19/197be69f_100_3439.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bc/bcdab417_100_3326.jpeg


Lacoste shirt, white with multi-colored stripes, made in France
Asking *$17*
Tagged size 42
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/84/84c2b796_100_3444.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/f5/f5e97c59_100_3448.jpeg


Faconnable small checks shirt with spread/Windsor collar & French Cuffs
Asking *$17*
Tagged size 4/16 XL. Actual measurements: 24" pit to pit, 20" shoulders.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/59/591c4b1e_100_3451.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/dd/dd365f52_100_3599.jpeg




Burberry London blue/denim colored dress shirt, with pocket logo
Asking *$20*
Tagged size Large, USA Made

https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/3b/3be2012d_100_3316.jpeg 

Light blue with checks Polo Ralph Lauren "Phillip", Spread collar, French cuffs shirt
Asking *$18*
Tagged size 17/33
Great condition and pattern/color, freshly dry cleaened
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d6/d614b633_100_3491.jpeg



Light blue Hickey Freeman blue textured button up.
Asking* $17*
Size marked as 16.5/32.
Freshly dry cleaned

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/16/1660b73b_100_3496.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b0/b08247d5_100_3488.jpeg

Ted Baker London, light blue with small checks.
*Asking **$15.*
Size 4 (approx 16.5/42cm as per here: https://www.tedbaker.com/size_guides/productguides.aspx#Casual_Shirts)
https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/16/1660b73b_100_3496.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e8/e8e748ea_100_3489.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/f/ff/ff6e6001_100_3412.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1a/1a485ba5_100_3124.jpeg

White Gitman Bros OCBD with tie/button clasp collar
Asking *$15*
Size 15/34


https://cdn.styleforum.net/3/36/3661c790_100_3515.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/68/687eb89d_100_2520.jpeg


Polo Ralph Lauren 100% linen purple striped shirt
Asking *$14*
Tagged size Large
Freshly dry cleaned
https://cdn.styleforum.net/d/d0/d07c0060_100_3418.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/7/76/76ccc426_100_3008.jpeg


Light orange Brooks Brothers "Original Polo" OCBD dress shirt
Asking *$14*
Tagged size 16/34-35
Excellent condition.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/fc/fcc41ac4_100_3502.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4c/4c835638_100_3506.jpeg 

Purple Polo Ralph Lauren "Regent" size 16/32 (original stays replaced)
Asking *$14*
Freshly dry cleaned.



https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/09/09fb4cdc_100_3460.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8e/8ea46a5b_100_2603.jpeg 

Solid blue Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron, Size 16.5/32-33 (original stays replaced)
Asking *$14*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/f/ff/ff401c81_100_3464.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/be/bea5d088_100_2642.jpeg 

Light blue with large checks Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit non-iron, Size 16.5/33 -
Asking *$14.*
https://cdn.styleforum.net/4/43/4329b008_100_3508.jpeg https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0a/0a236827_100_2641.jpeg 

Light blue with stripes Robert Talbott, Size 16/35 -
Asking *$13*



*All are Ermengildo Zegna - $38 for 4, $30 for 3, $21 for 2, $12 each*



Polo Ralph Lauren "Hand made in Italy" (good, thick construction) - *$27 for all 3, $20 for 2, or $11 each*
Polo Ralph Lauren "Hand made in Italy" (good, thick construction) - *$27 for all 3, $20 for 2, or $11 each*
Polo Ralph Lauren "Hand made in Italy" (good, thick construction) - *$27 for all 3, $20 for 2, or $11 each*
Brooks Brothers Makers - REMOVED




Faconnable (appears to be NWOT, but unsure so won't call it so; plastic tag holder is still attached to the tag though) - $16-->$14-->*$11*
Robert Talbot "Best of Class" - *$SOLD*


Polo Ralph Lauren, green with red dots - great Christmas colors! - $14-->*$11*
Wild Fendi tie, red and blue geometric lines -$12-->*$9*




Ermengildo Zegna - $17*--*>$15-->*$SOLD*
Ermengildo Zegna - $REMOVED (lining is slightly twisted, but still ties up just fine)
Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT - $20*--*>$17-->*$13*
Paul Stuart - $*SOLD*
Ben Silver Cravate - $14-->*$10* (small pull on the back side lining, NOT the silk)



*All above are Brooks Brothers Makers - $33 for 4, $27 for 3, $19 for 2, or $10 each*
Brooks Brothers Makers - $ (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - $
Brooks Brothers Makers - $ (slight wear on bottom edge)
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$SOLD*
Brooks Brothers Makers - *$*


*All above - $24 for 3, $17 for 2, or $9 each*
Brooks Basics - *$*
Brooks Basics - $*SOLD*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $
Hugo Boss Black Label - $


Burberrys' - $17-->$15-->*$12*
Brooks Brothers "346" - $15-->$14-->*$9*
John Comfort, made in England - $13-->$11-->*$8*
Charles Hill (English maker) - $11-->*$8*
Charles Hill (English maker) - $11-->*$8*


Ike Behar - $14*--*>$12-->*$8*
Ike Behar - *$SOLD*
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED
Christian Dior Monsieur - REMOVED


*All Robert Talbot above - $32 for 5, $27 for 4, $21 for 3, $15 for 2, or $8 each*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $
Robert Talbott Best of Class - $
Robert Talbott Studio - *$* (small front pulls)
Robert Talbott Studio - *$*
Robert Talbott...very vintage - $(slight bottom edge wear)

​
https://cdn.styleforum.net/5/54/54e36309_100_2959.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bc/bc238b9f_100_2961.jpeg



Brooks Brothers Burgundy-colored calfskin loafers.
Asking *$50*
Size 11.5C
Leather needs a good cleaning and waxing, but they are in good condition with minimal toe creasing.
Additional pics here:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## CMDC

Bills M2 Original Twill NWOT
Dark brown khaki
Size 40
Unhemmed

$45 conus



















JPress white forward point dress shirt
17 x 35

$24 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys
Chocolate brown
Tagged 36 x 32 and measure true to size
Flat front, no cuff

$26 conus


----------



## Hardiw1

Florsheim "Berkley" Beef rolls
New without box
Size 8.5D - 65$


----------



## jt2gt

Crepe soled Boat shoes:

LL Bean Signature Boat shoes. Size 8.5. Very light wear, leather looks great. Worn 5-8 times, great shape, shows slight darkening of soles from light wear. $60 shipped CONUS.

Quoddy Peanut Griz. Size 8.5. Has seen good amount of wear and probably could use a visit back to quoddy for resole/refurb. Which they will do fast and pretty cheap (I think $50 or so including shipping). $50 shipped CONUS.

Thanks...JT


----------



## conductor

Oxxford 100% Cashmere overcoat

- Hand made in the USA
- bone buttons
- very high quality
- navy blue
- retails for around $4,000

This is a beautiful garment! Overall it is in good shape with no sweat stains, tears or odors.

It does have some slight wear at the bottom of the sleeves (see pic). If you're one who needs to take sleeves in this is not a problem, and if you'd like to leave them as is the condition is still acceptable, IMHO, but see the pics for yourself.

There is a tiny hole in the lining (pictured), vertical seam in the back need to be stitch up - this is NOT a tear (pictured), and inside pit needs to be stitched up as well (pictured). There is one tiny moth nibble that I spent about an hour trying to get a decent photo of (pictured, but you still can't really see it). Very, very small, and only noticeable if you're really looking for it up close! The neck also has a few very slight signs of wear. The garment is still a very nice one of very good quality, but I don't want you to have any surprises!

Measurements

Pit to pit - 24"
Sleeve - 23 3/4"
Length from boc - 42"
Shoulder - 18.5"

Asking $75 shipped conus or offer










All small pics are clickable thumbnails


----------



## 32rollandrock

First up, a women's mackinaw-duffle hybrid sort-of jacket by Woolrich, with toggle and zipper closing devices. It is size small and made in USA of 85 percent wool, 15 percent nylon for durability, with a quilted lining to prevent itching fair skin. It has obviously never been worn. I suspect some lucky lady got this as a gift and did not realize how lucky she was and kept on wearing Prada. Measurements are: Pit to pit, 21.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 28.5 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches, sleeve length, 21.5 inches. Just SOLD, which is less than half what I'd ask if this were a men's garment of this quality in this kind of condition.












Next, a Woolrich XL shirt/jacket in black-and-red buffalo check. No fabric content listed, but I am certain that it is either all wool or 85/15 percent wool-nylon. I'd put this at a medium-weight fabric, heavier than your standard-issue Pendleton wool shirt, lighter than a Filson mackinaw. Collar is black, apparently cotton (again, no content listed, but it looks like cotton, smells like cotton, quacks like cotton, flies like cotton, etc.) No holes, frays, stains, untoward odors, missing buttons or other flaws of any kind. Measurements are: Pit to pit, 27 inches; length from bottom of collar, 33.5 inches; shoulder width, 22 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches. $15 CONUS.













Next up is for a certain sort of clientele who remembers the 1980s and the store that Banana Republic was back then. I've had this made-in-England BR cotton duster, size large, for a quarter-century, at least, and it is time to say goodbye. It has never, to my knowledge, been proofed, but that would probably be a good idea. There are a few flaws, as would be expected with a garment this age that has been used, and all flaws are pictured. To wit, the cuffs have a bit of fraying, but nothing serious. There is a rust-colored stain behind the collar (not visible when worn unless you wear your collars upright-Fonzie-style, which might be difficult with this weight of cotton) that may well come out with a laundering. It happened when the coat was hung on a metal hanger (arggh!) and a jug of water on a shelf above sprung a leak. Finally, there is a snap missing on the split in back that would be an easy fix. The garment could use a laundering, but remains, aside from noted flaws, in excellent condition, which is a testament to the lengths BR once took to ensure quality and distinction. This always garnered compliments when I wore it, but I just have too much stuff. This garment is not for everyone, but if vintage BR is your thing, you'll be hard-pressed to find another like this. Just $25 CONUS













This Canali three-button darted navy blazer may or may not fly here, but let no one complain they didn't get first dibs. There's a bit of smutz (pictured) on one cuff that will easily dry-clean out and a cuff button that needs replacing on the same sleeve (also pictured), but otherwise no issues, and no vent. The button is very easily matched, being a standard diameter and color. Tagged a 50 European size, which corresponds to a 40 in American sizing. Measurements: Pit to pit, 21.75 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches, sleeve length, 24 inches, with another 1.5 inches possible. Take it for just $30 CONUS












A Southwick 3/2 sack sport coat with a one button cuff. Fair warning, this might be an orphan, but I would not hesitate to wear it as an odd jacket. There have been repairs near the collar, pictured, which could have been accomplished more artfully and can be remedied by your tailor, if desired, without much trouble. Given these could-be-better, albeit fixable, alterations, just $20 CONUS. Measurements: Pit to pit, 22 inches; shoulder width, 18.25 inches, length from bottom of collar, 31.75 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another 1.5 inches possible.




















What listing would be complete without Harris Tweed? And, glory be, here we have some. This one is Botany 500, two-button and darted, which would normally provoke yawns, but check out this tweed: It's nothing short of magnificent, with purples and reds and browns, even greens, evident in what, ultimately, is a greyish-blue basketweave when viewed from a distance. Wowsa--BP never had an oil spill this colorful, let the pictures speak for themselves. Buttons are like new--this jacket has been worn hardly at all. Measurements: Pit to pit, 20 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 28.5 inches; sleeve length, 22, with another two inches possible. Just $25 CONUS












This Irish three-button darted Irish sportcoat, tagged 42R and single vented, is nothing short of spectacular. There is no fabric content listed, but, based on feel, I suspect there may well be some cashmere lurking. Measurements: Pit to pit, 23 inches; shoulder width, 20 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.25 inches; Sleeve length, 25 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS













Next, a subtle brown Harris Tweed that is a barley corn weave that--although my pictures don't capture it--has hints of herringbone. Very unusual, I think, for HT--the weave pattern is more complex than the colors, which are, as always, rich. Two button, darted with a single vent. Measurements: Pit to pit, 21 inches; length from bottom of color, 30 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another inch possible. $25 CONUS













This is the second appearance for this vintage Bullock and Jones sweater, made in Scotland of pure camel hair, and I will not be disappointed if it does not sell, given that it fits me and I have worn it a time or two since finding it languishing on a shelf. Tan and magnificent--rivals the best cashmere in softness and warmth, with zero flaws. Measurements: Pit to pit, 23.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 27.5 inches. $25 CONUS












An Alan Paine oh-so-soft cotton v-neck sweater in black. Made in England and tagged 46. Mesurements: Pit to pit, 22.75 inches, length from bottom of collar, 27 inches. Sleeves and shoulders difficult given raglan construction. Did I say this one is soft? Is it ever. Just $15 CONUS.












Next, a pair of J. Crew tan canvas trousers in 34x34, flat front, no cuff--and no BS. These are as-new and will be with you well into the next century--some seriously heavy trousers that will last and last and last and last. Hating that I never find pants like this in my size. Just $15 CONUS.













Next, a few shirts, starting with a Brooks Brothers lightweight cotton button-down in a checkered blue pattern in size 16.5x34/35. Zero issues--no stains, frays, tears, missing buttons, etc. It will arrived wrinkled, being a must-iron shirt. $12 CONUS












This BB pinpoint point-collar shirt in 14.5x32, I am finally convinced, is orange-and-white. It took awhile to discern, because one could also interpret it as a reddish--not quite red, not quite pink--tone. But orange--or maybe peach--it is, I think. Whatever it is, it pops and would require care and thought when it comes to matching. But when you figured it out, you'd be the best-dressed guy in just about forever. If it fit me--and if it did, I wouldn't give it up--I'd go with my Harris Tweed oatmeal sportcoat and dark tan slacks, but that's off the cuff. From a distance, it presents as not exactly pink but closer to peach. The possibilities are, at once, limitless and unforgiving. Do you have what it takes? Find out for just $15 CONUS.












Next, a Brooks Brothers non-iron button-down casual shirt in size large, with rich maroon-and-gold colors that are best captured in the close-up shot of the tag. Zero issues. $13 CONUS












This one nearly brought me to tears. It was, is, one of the loveliest patterns I've seen in a Pendleton--as I neared it in the store, I thought, naw, just another St. John's Bay/Croft and Barrow/Faded Glory, but, the closer I got, the more magnificent it became, and then--yes, yes! The familiar blue-and-gold label was there. I looked carefully, as I have learned to do with woolen goods in secondhand situations, and seeing nothing, figured this was yet another Pendleton received as a gift and promptly donated by someone who didn't know any better. Then, just tonight, when I was taking pictures, I saw the flaw: It is an itty-bitty hole in front beneath a collar point (pictured). This shirt is sized medium. Given the pictured flaw, $15, and believe me, it is darn hard to spot and can be re-woven if you have the mind.












A Brooks Brothers shirt in 15x34/35, point collar, must-iron, zero issues. $15 CONUS












Last but not least, this end-on-end broadcloth shirt, made in USA, from Lord and Taylor in 16.5x34/35. I know that I say this a lot, but I wouldn't part with this if it fit (and that's how I try to think when thifting). An underdog shirt (and I like underdogs) for this forum, I think, given the style and brand, but it really is a quality garment. Just $10 CONUS.


----------



## Doctor Damage

-- deleted --


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three offerings tonight.
> 
> Bills M2P Original Twill
> 38 waist; 29.5 inseam +1.5 underneath. No cuff
> 
> There's a tiny hole (pictured) near the hem that is barely visible.
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras. Made in India
> Size XXL Slim Fit
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

I'm really not calling out anyone in particular, but some folks here could stand to be a little more discriminating in their thrifting. There's been a lot of nice stuff on offer recently, but there's also been a lot of junk, too. Maybe I underestimate the volume this thread generates, but if it's still like it has been for me in the past, I imagine many of you are going to end up dropping your prices endlessly and ultimately re-donating a lot of it.

The mass-volume thing seems to work for Tweedy Don, though I have no idea how he moves all the tweeds he does, but I really don't think this venue can sustain a lot of people doing that. Personally, anyway, I come to this thread hoping that it will be the top-tier gleanings of thrifted gems - not the entire contents of my local Goodwill, digitized.


----------



## dport86

^+1. 
With all the information on this site, we should and probably are all pretty knowledgeable about what the good stuff is. That's the whole point. So putting up tons of stuff that most of us would pass on in the thrift store just discourages casual browsing and makes it hard to navigate the board. Scrolling back through dozens and dozens of posts filled with 80's ties, made in Vietnam dreck and clapped out third-tier wingtips to try to find something you saw a few days ago makes you realize how much pointless stuff is on here. Posting this stuff (particularly when you are a brand new member obviously just starting your thrifting resale business) is a big waste of everyone's time.


----------



## conductor

I try to put up what I believe is good stuff, so I hope that's not directed at me.....if it is please pm and educate me! 

In any case......whenever a thread is bumped, please consider editing and deleting pics of sold items. It is easy to do and saves space. Also, one big pic with all the rest as clickable thumbnails for each item saves a lot or room as well.


----------



## closerlook

seriously gang,
we need to cut it out with the abandoned suit jackets and the like


----------



## ArtVandalay

And with a lot of these high-volume postings lately...one would have a hard time defining many of these items as "trad." The Zegna 2B darted suits really belong in the Sales Forum.



Orgetorix said:


> I'm really not calling out anyone in particular, but some folks here could stand to be a little more discriminating in their thrifting. There's been a lot of nice stuff on offer recently, but there's also been a lot of junk, too. Maybe I underestimate the volume this thread generates, but if it's still like it has been for me in the past, I imagine many of you are going to end up dropping your prices endlessly and ultimately re-donating a lot of it.
> 
> The mass-volume thing seems to work for Tweedy Don, though I have no idea how he moves all the tweeds he does, but I really don't think this venue can sustain a lot of people doing that. Personally, anyway, I come to this thread hoping that it will be the top-tier gleanings of thrifted gems - not the entire contents of my local Goodwill, digitized.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

DROPS on remaining items -



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Here are a few things I picked up off the exchange that didn't work out for one reason or another.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy - tagged 41R (see measurements)
> 
> Like new condition. No imperfections or signs of wear. I would describe the color as tan.
> 
> 22.5 pit to pit
> 21.5 waist
> 19.25 shoulder
> 24.25+2 sleeve
> 31 boc
> 32.25 toc
> 
> Two patch pockets. Full lining. Two interior pockets. Single vent. Two buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.
> 
> NOW $50, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed sport coat tagged 44R (see measurements, measures more like a 41 or 42)
> 
> 18.5 shoulders
> 22 pit to pit
> 24 sleeves
> 31 length BOC
> 
> Beautiful classic brown herringbone pattern. Two-button front. Soft shoulders. Two patch pockets. Two interior pockets. Leather buttons. Three buttons on cuffs. Single rear vent. No apparent flaws. Made in USA.
> 
> NOW $30, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gokey for Orvis Sauvage Oxfords
> 
> Size: 9D
> 
> Very little wear
> 
> Retail $200
> 
> CLAIMED


----------



## 32rollandrock

As one who occasionally posts stuff that isn't strictly The Look, I'll weigh in.

My standard is this: If I wouldn't wear it, I won't post it. Does that mean that everyone would wear what I would wear? Likely not. Tastes vary.

In my experience, you never know what will move. I've had re-posted stuff snapped up immediately after it languished for months in an initial post. More often than not, a month or more will pass before I'll re-post with drops.

I'll put this gently: Folks, this is an online flea market, bottom line, not a Thrift Store Greatest Hits, much as some of us would like it to be. If you want that, then troll ebay (where people complain), or TOF (where people complain) or set up your own web site (where, likely, someone will also complain). If what's happening here offends you, then don't look.

How much trouble, really, is it to scroll past stuff you don't want or like? Sellers, soon enough, will get a sense of what sells and what doesn't and adjust offerings accordingly--it is, after all, a lot of work to create these posts, as anyone who has done it can well attest. In the meantime, deal with it. If you want efficiency in an online operation, then shop at BB or Orvis or wherever else. I think this place is akin to panning for gold. Just because there's a lot of gravel shouldn't keep you away from the creek. And if you think it's too much work, then stay away from the creek.

I say this as someone who was up until 2 a.m. taking pictures and measurements in hopes of selling a few things and, indeed, I have, but I never make any money, it's just a hobby. And, yes, I'm offended by the criticism I've read here, because it paints everyone with the same brush. Got a gripe with me? Then say so. Want to call out TD or CMDC or anyone else? Then do it. Otherwise, kindly bite tongues. Of all the things in the world to worry and complain about, this is it? Molehillls, mountains.


----------



## Hardiw1

^^

Wonderfully, wonderfully put. This is the free market at it's best. If items are not wanted, they will not sell, and sellers will learn accordingly. I follow the same rule, if I wouldn't wear it, or it's not super unique, I don't post it. Just because YOU don't like an item or don't think it's up to snuff with your wardrobe, doesn't mean that others, with a different budget, don't. Don't get me wrong if an item is obviously no where near the realm of trad, it doesn't belong here, but I couldn't agree more with 32 on this one.


----------



## Mike Petrik

32rollandrock said:


> As one who occasionally posts stuff that isn't strictly The Look, I'll weigh in.
> 
> My standard is this: If I wouldn't wear it, I won't post it. Does that mean that everyone would wear what I would wear? Likely not. Tastes vary.
> 
> In my experience, you never know what will move. I've had re-posted stuff snapped up immediately after it languished for months in an initial post. More often than not, a month or more will pass before I'll re-post with drops.
> 
> I'll put this gently: Folks, this is an online flea market, bottom line, not a Thrift Store Greatest Hits, much as some of us would like it to be. If you want that, then troll ebay (where people complain), or TOF (where people complain) or set up your own web site (where, likely, someone will also complain). If what's happening here offends you, then don't look.
> 
> How much trouble, really, is it to scroll past stuff you don't want or like? Sellers, soon enough, will get a sense of what sells and what doesn't and adjust offerings accordingly--it is, after all, a lot of work to create these posts, as anyone who has done it can well attest. In the meantime, deal with it. If you want efficiency in an online operation, then shop at BB or Orvis or wherever else. I think this place is akin to panning for gold. Just because there's a lot of gravel shouldn't keep you away from the creek. And if you think it's too much work, then stay away from the creek.
> 
> I say this as someone who was up until 2 a.m. taking pictures and measurements in hopes of selling a few things and, indeed, I have, but I never make any money, it's just a hobby. And, yes, I'm offended by the criticism I've read here, because it paints everyone with the same brush. Got a gripe with me? Then say so. Want to call out TD or CMDC or anyone else? Then do it. Otherwise, kindly bite tongues. Of all the things in the world to worry and complain about, this is it? Molehillls, mountains.


I pretty much agree with that, subject to two caveats: First, this is an online thrift store, so pricing should be thrift store pricing. Second, this is a trad forum, so items listed should be at least be arguably trad or trad-influenced. No trad is going to be interested in an orphaned pin stripe suit coat, and no thrifter is really looking for a $500 sport coat, even if it is an Oxxford. Andy does provide other more appropriate threads and forums foir such garments.


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, then what do we do about Steve Smith? He's a fantastic seller, and I doubt that anyone--certainly not me--wants to see him gone. Secondly, it can be tough to say what constitutes appropriate. Square-toed Italian shoes are easy, but what about the BR duster I have on offer? For a lot of folks, that wouldn't make the cut. But, if you attended an Ivy League school in the 80s, as I did, then it's part of the ethos.

I would agree that some stuff that doesn't belong gets posted, but, in my opinion, the cure, whatever that might be, is worse than the disease. Part of the charm of this place, I think, is that certain sellers develop reputations. Does anyone else's heart skip when they see that Alan C or Tony Lumpkin has posted something? I know that mine does. Conversely, some names, and I won't name names, nearly always miss the mark, but that's OK by me because we can't all be Alan or Tony.

It's a cliche, but true: Let's not ruin the good by demanding perfection.



Mike Petrik said:


> I pretty much agree with that, subject to two caveats: First, this is an online thrift store, so pricing should be thrift store pricing. Second, this is a trad forum, so items listed should be at least be arguably trad or trad-influenced. No trad is going to be interested in an orphaned pin stripe suit coat, and no thrifter is really looking for a $500 sport coat, even if it is an Oxxford. Andy does provide other more appropriate threads and forums foir such garments.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I agree with this. I don't have any issue with the quality of goods sold here...more with the tradliness of what is being listed.
I see it the same way as I see the Trad Tie Box. There's no place in the box for 4" fashion-forward neckties. Similarly, when you have to sift through dozens of Zegna neckties and orphan Euro suitcoats on the *Trad *Thrift Exchange just to find a TNSIL jacket, or a Repp tie, something isn't right. Those items are more than welcome in the Sales Forum.
For the most part it isn't really too much of an issue, but once in a while it gets a little tedious. 
Hopefully the usual self-policing continues to be effective in keeping the thread sane.



32rollandrock said:


> As one who occasionally posts stuff that isn't strictly The Look, I'll weigh in.
> 
> My standard is this: If I wouldn't wear it, I won't post it. Does that mean that everyone would wear what I would wear? Likely not. Tastes vary.
> 
> In my experience, you never know what will move. I've had re-posted stuff snapped up immediately after it languished for months in an initial post. More often than not, a month or more will pass before I'll re-post with drops.
> 
> I'll put this gently: Folks, this is an online flea market, bottom line, not a Thrift Store Greatest Hits, much as some of us would like it to be. If you want that, then troll ebay (where people complain), or TOF (where people complain) or set up your own web site (where, likely, someone will also complain). If what's happening here offends you, then don't look.
> 
> How much trouble, really, is it to scroll past stuff you don't want or like? Sellers, soon enough, will get a sense of what sells and what doesn't and adjust offerings accordingly--it is, after all, a lot of work to create these posts, as anyone who has done it can well attest. In the meantime, deal with it. If you want efficiency in an online operation, then shop at BB or Orvis or wherever else. I think this place is akin to panning for gold. Just because there's a lot of gravel shouldn't keep you away from the creek. And if you think it's too much work, then stay away from the creek.
> 
> I say this as someone who was up until 2 a.m. taking pictures and measurements in hopes of selling a few things and, indeed, I have, but I never make any money, it's just a hobby. And, yes, I'm offended by the criticism I've read here, because it paints everyone with the same brush. Got a gripe with me? Then say so. Want to call out TD or CMDC or anyone else? Then do it. Otherwise, kindly bite tongues. Of all the things in the world to worry and complain about, this is it? Molehillls, mountains.


----------



## Mike Petrik

32rollandrock said:


> OK, then what do we do about Steve Smith? He's a fantastic seller, and I doubt that anyone--certainly not me--wants to see him gone. Secondly, it can be tough to say what constitutes appropriate. Square-toed Italian shoes are easy, but what about the BR duster I have on offer? For a lot of folks, that wouldn't make the cut. But, if you attended an Ivy League school in the 80s, as I did, then it's part of the ethos.
> 
> I would agree that some stuff that doesn't belong gets posted, but, in my opinion, the cure, whatever that might be, is worse than the disease. Part of the charm of this place, I think, is that certain sellers develop reputations. Does anyone else's heart skip when they see that Alan C or Tony Lumpkin has posted something? I know that mine does. Conversely, some names, and I won't name names, nearly always miss the mark, but that's OK by me because we can't all be Alan or Tony.
> 
> It's a cliche, but true: Let's not ruin the good by demanding perfection.


I'm not demanding anything, let alone perfection. I agree that there are gray areas, and we should happily let charity prevail in those areas. But there are easy calls too, and I would prefer that the sellers of those items would find a more appropriate forum. Yes, we should not let the perfect be the enemy of the good, but that does not absolve us from drawing a line between good and not.


----------



## DFPyne

closerlook said:


> seriously gang,
> we need to cut it out with the abandoned suit jackets and the like


I would even go as far to say that if its darted, it has no business being here.


----------



## firedancer

Well I guess it's off to the bay I go with my latest shell and Alden and C7J offerings. I sure wouldn't want to add to the mess.....


----------



## M Go Crimson

ArtVandalay said:


> when you have to sift through dozens of Zegna neckties and orphan Euro suitcoats on the *Trad *Thrift Exchange just to find a TNSIL jacket, or a Repp tie


I'm sure everyone who posts items for sale in this thread has done exactly this at the thrifts they browse. The amount of time they spend looking for, taking photos of, measuring, and writing descriptions is very appreciated and worth far more than the few scrolls of a mouse I have to make to get past items I'm not interested in.

Also... someone please find me a two button Burberry's navy blazer with the knight buttons in something approaching a 48R, I will love you forever and ever :biggrin2:.


----------



## spielerman

for decorum on the forum... please scroll by and just say bye to an item you may not care for. 

I vote for 32 and all that support him. :smile:

As one who can only afford Trad through the Trad Thrift Exchange (no Thrift store finds ever near me), I would rather support commerce and all sellers, who have outfitted me for $0.01's on the $1.

Alden and C&J, always welcome. Who says C&J isn't Trad? Not me, especially if an 8.5D or 9D...and at a reasonable price.


----------



## catside

+1 for 32


----------



## Orgetorix

Quoted from the very first post of this thread:



Joe Tradly said:


> Since thrift store items tend to be cheap, you won't be out tons of cash, but it's easier if we all agree to agree up front. You set the price, but try not to gouge your fellow Trad. We can agree to do this because those of us who have been to a thrift store have all felt the abject pain of finding the perfect sack tweed in a 38L. Well, someone's bound to be a 38L around here.
> 
> Finally: I think this lives on the Trad Forum because I believe we need to limit ourselves to truly Trad items, or the profoundly exceptional non-trad items (a darted odd seersucker jacket with embroidered lobsters, for instance). Sack suits especially are so hard to come by that when we find them in vintage shops and in good condition, we need to share them with each other.


This is a free market, and anybody is free to post anything here they like, ignoring the purpose of the thread.

My comments were mainly intended to try and save some newer folks some time, cash, and headaches they could avoid by being spared learning the hard way. Only secondarily were they aimed at asking a little consideration from those who abuse the thread's intended purpose even though they know better. For the record, that's not Tweedy or CMDC.

My view, though it's not gospel:

If it's trad, it's fair game. If it's near-trad (preppy, classic Americana, etc), it's fair game. If it's truly exceptional, such as the Oxxford cashmere overcoat posted recently, it's fair game. The less Trad it is, the more exceptional it should be.

And personally, I don't care about prices. I don't expect people to sell the NWOT Alden shells they thrifted last week for the $15 they paid; they have a right to get some spending money out of them and as long as the price is fair market value, it's fine by me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Mike Petrik said:


> I'm not demanding anything, let alone perfection. I agree that there are gray areas, and we should happily let charity prevail in those areas. But there are easy calls too, and I would prefer that the sellers of those items would find a more appropriate forum. Yes, we should not let the perfect be the enemy of the good, but that does not absolve us from drawing a line between good and not.


Agreed. Orphaned suit jackets are where I draw the line. You might as well be trying to sell me orphaned socks. Almost everything else is fine with me. Darts included.


----------



## conductor

M Go Crimson said:


> I'm sure everyone who posts items for sale in this thread has done exactly this at the thrifts they browse. The amount of time they spend looking for, taking photos of, measuring, and writing descriptions is very appreciated and worth far more than the few scrolls of a mouse I have to make to get past items I'm not interested in.
> 
> Also... someone please find me a two button Burberry's navy blazer with the knight buttons in something approaching a 48R, I will love you forever and ever :biggrin2:.


I think I have that! I'll check tonight.


----------



## zzdocxx

Just a noob here, don't even know the dif between the good stuff and junk, barely.

Yeah that cashmere overcoat is cool, also liked that stuff RR32 posted, too bad I'm so fat or maybe a 46 would fit me! 

Hey 32, can you give me a historical background on the horn toggles?

Thanks!

:wink2:


----------



## Hardiw1

I meant "free market" in the economic sense of prices and goods offered. The market always corrects itself. Meaning people will buy off this thread what they want, and will not buy what they don't want, sellers will learn what sells and what doesn't and at what price. The market regulates itself.


----------



## dport86

I think all the criticisms are intended to prevent the baby from being thrown out with the bathwater. 

I'm not a moderator, but this thread was not set up to be an on-line flea market for professional or semi-professional dealers. This was intended for members of the forum to exchange trad (particularly rare trad) items they came across in their thrifting. To quote the original posting:

"I think this lives on the Trad Forum because I believe we need to limit ourselves to truly Trad items, or the profoundly exceptional non-trad items (a darted odd seersucker jacket with embroidered lobsters, for instance). Sack suits especially are so hard to come by that when we find them in vintage shops and in good condition, we need to share them with each other. "

We all love the thrift exchange. It's probably the most visited and longest thread on the forum. But there is a risk of the tragedy of the commons here. People say that it's no big deal to just scroll past the dreck. But I find myself checking the exchange less and less because I see less and less of the trad stuff I hope to find here. 

I used to be a regular. I've spent hundreds of dollars on items from the thread--well more than a thousand if those whiskey wingtips from rebel222 count. But the more this thread starts to resemble ebay or styleforum marketplace, the less regularly I find I visit it. I used to check in once a day. Now it's been months. Am I the only one who's losing interest? 

I don't have much of a stake in this, but I fear that in the absence of any moderation (any controls of the 'free market' if you will), what was once a great place to see fantastic trad stuff offered between enthusiasts at reasonable prices may become a forum for professional thrift resellers. Like any marketplace, when quality diminishes and quantity increases, the buying experience suffers and the marketplace may fail. 

If you think this is or should be a perfectly free and open marketplace that has no rules or limitations, ask yourself how you would feel if it filled up with offers of cheap prescription drugs, erectile disfunction pills and life insurance. There's a reason they don't let the tube-sock vendors set up at the Rose Bowl flea market. The same reason it continues to be one of the best and healthiest vintage markets in the world, 30+ years on. 

Let's please all try to remember that this is, as far as I know, the only forum of this kind anywhere. It's a special place for many of us. It's worth trying to keep it that way.


----------



## M Go Crimson

conductor said:


> I think I have that! I'll check tonight.


Awesome, looking forward to the (hopeful) post! Thanks!


----------



## Hardiw1

^^^^^



Hardiw1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Don't get me wrong if an item is obviously no where near the realm of trad, it doesn't belong here


----------



## conductor

Don't worry Hardiw1, I'll keep it all thumbnails and very low key. :smile:


----------



## M Go Crimson

Hardiw1 said:


> ^^^^^


But what if it turns out to be undarted with patch pockets, and natural shoulders? :smile:


----------



## Hardiw1

M Go Crimson said:


> But what if it turns out to be undarted with patch pockets, and natural shoulders? :smile:


I was referring to the post directly before yours, but you better hope it is!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> For the record, that's not Tweedy or CMDC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it me? Don't be afraid--I can take the criticism.


----------



## conductor

M Go Crimson said:


> Awesome, looking forward to the (hopeful) post! Thanks!


Here ya go.

Burberry blue blazer.

Measurements:

Pit to Pit 25" (size 48!)
Sleeve 25.5" with 2" to let out 
Length from bottom of collar 32"
Sholders 19"
Darted
Patch pockets
USA made
Gold buttons with the little knight logo (as requested :icon_smile_big: )

In good shape - no tears, stains, etc. 
The lining needs one spot to be sewn up (pictured)
It's a little rumpled, but a trip to the cleaners or steaming it yourself will fix that.

CLAIMED

All pics are clickable thumbnails


----------



## Jovan

DFPyne said:


> I would even go as far to say that if its darted, it has no business being here.


Would everyone be offended if I offered a darted suit in navy flannel? It has pleated trousers and the typical '50s drape cut. Maybe I'll just offer it in the Sales Forum and add a link at the end. I have more tradly goods that I plan to offer here soon.



firedancer said:


> Well I guess it's off to the bay I go with my latest shell and Alden and C7J offerings. I sure wouldn't want to add to the mess.....


Please, do sell those here.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Be gone, you awful purveyor of offt-ley (not even a word) goods! In the future, send all potential offerings to my email or PM account for expert vetting. I am only trying to protect folks, understand, but in case you're wondering, I wear 44S in suit and 8.5D in shoes and 18/34 in shirt and 36x29 in trousers. DO NOT SEND BOW TIES!!! That's a trick, thank you very much.



Jovan said:


> Would everyone be offended if I offered a darted suit in navy flannel? It has pleated trousers and the typical '50s drape cut. Maybe I'll just offer it in the Sales Forum and add a link at the end. I have more tradly goods that I plan to offer here soon.
> 
> Please, do sell those here.


----------



## g3dahl

^^^Actually, just send the shoes to 32 and send the rest to me -- apparently 32 is some sort of revised version of me with smaller feet. 

Oh yeah, one more thing...36/29 trousers are perfect as long as they are...um...vanity sized. So many "36's" are really 38. I'm wearing some John W Nordstrom trousers right now that fit perfectly...they're tagged W35. As if!
:biggrin2:


----------



## conductor

An offering for the smaller trad.

I pass up a lot of decent tweeds thrifting. This one caught my eye for a few reasons. The fabric has a very sturdy and pleasing unrefined quality, the color was fantastic, and the detail of 100% leather buttons (even the part where they attach) intrigued me.

Tagged a 38S

Measurements:

Pit to Pit: 20"
Waist: 19"
Sleeve: 25" - completely let out with additional lining added to make up the difference!
Bottom of collar to bottom of blazer: 29"
Shoulders: 18"
Darts from flap pocket to pit
Double vented

Obviously not American trad, but of the English bent. Still a fantastic garment, and I hope it finds a home. 
The lining near the sleeve needs to be stitched back into place. The opening does give you a peek at the full-canvas construction. Also, one of the sleeve buttons is just about to separate from the leather bit that is sewn to the jacket (see pics).

Asking $40 shipped conus










All small pictures are clickable thumbnails


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Is it me? Don't be afraid--I can take the criticism.


Nah, you're cool. From what I've seen, you know what's good and worthwhile and what isn't.

Great, now I sound like the self-appointed arbiter of quality sellers. :icon_pale:

For what it's worth, though, everyone, you and me included, benefits from generally erring on the side of restraint. It's easy to get caught up in the rush of thrifting and flipping.



Jovan said:


> Would everyone be offended if I offered a darted suit in navy flannel? It has pleated trousers and the typical '50s drape cut. Maybe I'll just offer it in the Sales Forum and add a link at the end. I have more tradly goods that I plan to offer here soon.


I'd certainly be interested. FWIW, when I have something that's only tenuously appropriate for this thread, I just put a clickable thumbnail and a link to my Sales Forum post. Trying to take up as little space here as possible, but let folks know it's there.


----------



## MicTester

dport86 said:


> I used to be a regular. I've spent hundreds of dollars on items from the thread--well more than a thousand.
> 
> I used to check in once a day. Now it's been months. Am I the only one who's losing interest?


That's a bit harsh. I would also consider the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## swb120

Orgetorix said:


> For what it's worth, though, everyone, you and me included, benefits from generally erring on the side of restraint. It's easy to get caught up in the rush of thrifting and flipping.
> 
> FWIW, when I have something that's only tenuously appropriate for this thread, I just put a clickable thumbnail and a link to my Sales Forum post. Trying to take up as little space here as possible, but let folks know it's there.


I couldn't agree more. I have been really disappointed by the volume and frequency of posts with fairly mediocre quasi- to non-Trad wares. I would hope that all of us are aware of a general set of norms of volume and style to which we should hope to adhere.

I also think it's good for us to self-police this on occasion, especially with newbies. When I first started, I posted a # of ties, some of which were great J Press & Brooks Bros. trad ties (incl. an iconic Press Yale tie); some were lovely, but inappropriate Zegna and Brioni ties. A more senior member politely pointed out to me that while the former were great, the latter were best presented in the underutilized Sales Forum. As I spent more time on the Trad Forum, I became increasingly aware of these standards, and changed what and how much I posted here.

I don't believe that we should passively allow the "market" (which is, of course, us) to determine what sells and what doesn't, because while this process takes place, the Thread gets choked with things no one is interested in, and people then decreasingly spend time here. So this is a good and needed dialog to have.


----------



## conductor

Burberry blazer from post 15807 above has been CLAIMED.


----------



## conductor

BB women's loafers have been claimed - other items available 

Originally Posted by *conductor* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1261182#post1261182
Hi gents - a few offerings of items that I really wish were in my size! All small pics are clickable to larger pics

First, beautiful dark grey wool flannels from Oxxford Clothes. Excellent condition as far as wear goes, but there is a 1" seam opening (see pic) near the right front pocket. This should take a tailor (or you!) about 5 min to fix. No other holes, stains, tears, funk, etc.

Flat Front, cuffed. Approximately 36-35 x 28 
Actual measurements - 18" waist - 1.5" to let out. 1.5 to let out underneath, more if you just don't like cuff. These pants are perfect for winter weather and made in the USA. 
$50 - NOW $45 shipped conus











Polo University Club Wool Flannel blazer

Realty fresh item. Buttons still shine like new and it has no signs of wear. Thick flannel, fully lined. Swelled edges, darted. Patch pockets. Two inside pockets. yep, it's darted, but I don't care. If this were a long I'd be keeping it! Approximately size 42R
Actual measurements - Chest 22", sleeve 24" (2" to let out), shoulders 18", length 30" from BOC. Fully lined. Made in the USA
$40 - Now $35 shipped conus











Seersucker blazer by Gant. No darts, 3/4 lined, wash 'n' wear. No good for winter, unless you're in the south. In any case it won't be winter for ever. In very clean condition, but it does need one sleeve button added (or one taken away!) Made in the USA
Approximately size 40R. Actual measurements Chest 21.5", sleeve 25" + 1'" to let, shoulder 18", length 30.5'" BOC. 
$30 - $25 shipped conus











Men's overcoat in wool herringbone with very, very subtle red fibers (see pic). No brand tag, but made in Bulgaria. Tagged a 40R, but please check measurements. This garment is generously sized, so you should wear it over your suit or it could be used as a regular coat for the larger man.

Chest - 24.5", sleeve 24.5" (1.5" to let out), 19.5" shoulder, length 44.5 from BOC. Item shows no signs of wear whatsoever but there are two of the front closure buttons missing which is a very easy fix. Two inside pockets, fully lined. 
$70 - $60 shipped conus











*Women's* size 7.5 C BB unlined calf penny loafers - CLAIMED


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> Nah, you're cool. From what I've seen, you know what's good and worthwhile and what isn't.
> 
> Great, now I sound like the self-appointed arbiter of quality sellers. :icon_pale:
> 
> For what it's worth, though, everyone, you and me included, benefits from generally erring on the side of restraint. It's easy to get caught up in the rush of thrifting and flipping.


Thanks, and apologies if I came on a bit hard. All these are good thoughts.


----------



## jt2gt

Sweater is sold. Shirts still available. $25 shipped CONUS for both and both stand up to trad scrutiny. Shirts are regular U.S. Mediums. Polo blue cotton and Nordstrom brown pin cord. Thanks...JT


jt2gt said:


> Price drops on these. How about $25 shipped for the thick zip neck lands end sweater and $15 each on the shirts. Everything is in top notch condition. Thanks...JT


Boat shoes also still available.


----------



## DFPyne

Let's get back to Exchanging!

1. 42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$40 Shipped]


2. University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons
2 Front Buttons, 6 Blazer Buttons
[$50 Shipped]


3. Viyella Buchanan Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie
[$20 Shipped]


4. Viyella R.C.A.F. (Royal Canadian Air Force) Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie
[$20 Shipped]


5. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]



6. British Clubs for Bullock's 3" Coat of Arms Tie
[$15 Shipped]


7. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Guard Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk
[$20 Shipped]


8. Brooks Brothers Eyeglass Case
[$15 Shipped]


9. Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie 
[$12 Shipped]
Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87
Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


10. 34" Canterbury Golf Belt
[$20 Shipped]
(Pretty beat up, but still very well made)


11. Lacoste Green Stretch Belt - Size 36
[$18 Shipped]


12. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$18 Shipped]


13. Preston Made in New England USA Khaki Braided Belt - Size 36
[$25 Shipped]


14. Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$30 Shipped]


15. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$20 Shipped]


Sold:
- 30" Leatherman Limited Nautical Flag Belt 
- 30" Leatherman Limited "The Bitter End" Rope Belt
- Darker Heather Navy Cape Isle Knitters Saddle Shouldered Shetland Sweater
- Leatherman for J. Press Navy & Tan Surcingle Belt - Size 38


----------



## conductor

DFPyne said:


> Let's get back to Exchanging!
> 
> :thumbs-up:


----------



## CMDC

A big haul for your consideration. Lets get nuts.

Lovely Paul Stuart guncheck 2 button sport coat. Darted
Tagged 44L but see measurements

There is a bit of pilling under the pits (shown) but nothing that is visible when worn or that affects the integrity of the fabric.

$45 conus

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26 +2





































Brooks Brothers 2 button darted sport coat
Kind of a pewter blue/green w/ yellow, blue, and orange highlights

Tagged 42R

$40 conus

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +2





































JAB 3/2 sack tweed sport coat
Dark olive herringbone

$40 conus

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25 +1.5




























Here's an interesting vintage number. 3/2 sack worsted sport coat from Hastings "Natural Shoulder Shop"
Kind of a dark butterscotch/brown. Hook vent

$35 conus

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31.5
Sleeve: 26 +2




























Made in Scotland Hardenglen Cashmere sweater
Cream color, v-neck
Tagged XL

25 pit to pit
29 length

$32 conus



















Neiman Marcus made in Scotland cashmere
Tagged 48
Cream color, v-neck

There are a few faint spots that I would think will come out w/a cleaning

$24 conus

26 pit to pit; 28 length



















Brooks Brothers forest green merino sweater w/khaki "dashes".
Made in Italy

Size XL

23 pit to pit; 28 length



















Lands End made in Great Britain shetland
A beautiful rusty-red w/ speckles a la Donegal tweed
Size L

24.5 pit to pit; 28.5 length

$26 conus



















New with tags Corbin navy wide wale corduroys
40 waist; unhemmed
Flat front

$32 conus



















New with tags Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker pants
40 waist; 30 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$32 conus



















Filson made in USA heavy cotton work shirt. Has little to no wear
Size L

$32 conus



















JPress red microcheck bd sport shirt
17 x 34

$24 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

*5) H. Freeman and Sons for Hunt Club Clothiers *
CLAIMED

*Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack*
Measures 18.5" shoulders | 22" pit to pit | 27" sleeves | 34" length BOC








   
*$21*

*6) Lord Jeff Shetland Sweater - Made in Ireland*
Fantastic condition, no apparent flaws.
21" pit to pit | 24.5" length | 34" sleeves (measured like a shirt)









*Asking $30* *> $27 >** $24*

*7) Ties*








Ties on the ends are 3.25" wide. Middle tie is 3". All ties are 57" long.
*Asking $15 > $13 > $11 each OR $25 for all three*

*Lands End Argyle Cardigan Sweater Vest*
Made in Ireland from 100% lambswool. Marked size medium 38-40. 
Measures 23" pit to pit and 27" total length top to bottom. 
$20 > $18 > $15 >* $13* last drop before donation


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Walden loafers, 10D, a fair bit of wear but clean inside, some scuffitation (most notably on the left shoe toe - see pic). My attorney wore these for a while even though they don't fit, so there is a certain legacy of agony associated with these shoes. However, if you turn three times to the left, chanting "Mairzy Dotes," while sprinkling the shoes with a mix of holy water and baking soda, the curse will be lifted. With AE box and bags, $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

The last Harris tweed (the one with the missing button) from 32's most recent haul has been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Hardiw1

Instructions on adding clickable thumbnails please, here or pm. thanks


----------



## conductor

conductor said:


> Oxxford 100% Cashmere overcoat
> 
> Asking $75
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> CLAIMED


----------



## conductor

Depends on what service you are using, Hariw1. I upload pics to photobucket. Under the share tab there is a page where I can select how to share it each pic. You can copy a link for the full size (which I do for the main pic), and then copy other provided links for the clickable thumbnails. Probably similar for other services - just hit the share button and see what options you have.


----------



## CMDC

LE Shetland and Filson shirt sold.

Anyone who's a 13B and has a liking for shell is going to be a happy boy. #8 gunboats in outstanding condition coming soon.


----------



## jfkemd

44R BB Herringbone tweed--has been claimed.


----------



## TheWGP

conductor said:


> conductor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford 100% Cashmere overcoat
> 
> Asking $75
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked it lasted so long! That thing was a beaut, I'd have sold a kidney and picked it up in a second if not for that sleeve damage meaning they couldn't be let out!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

CMDC said:


> LE Shetland and Filson shirt sold.
> 
> Anyone who's a 13B and has a liking for shell is going to be a happy boy. #8 gunboats in outstanding condition coming soon.


Bummer. Slept on that shetland and regretting it.


----------



## firedancer

CMDC said:


> LE Shetland and Filson shirt sold.
> 
> Anyone who's a 13B and has a liking for shell is going to be a happy boy. #8 gunboats in outstanding condition coming soon.


You're an animal!


----------



## CMDC

First up tonight, a gorgeous Brooks Brothers charcoal chalk stripe 3/2 sack flannel suit. Fantastic all around.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +2

Pants flat front, no cuff
39 waist; 31 inseam +2.5 underneath

$75 conus



















Burberry 2 button darted navy blazer. Single vent. Excellent condition, no flaws

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32
Sleeve: 24.5 +1

$45 conus


----------



## conductor

CMDC said:


> LE Shetland and Filson shirt sold.
> 
> Anyone who's a 13B and has a liking for shell is going to be a happy boy. #8 gunboats in outstanding condition coming soon.


Oh boy......just my size!


----------



## CMDC

Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Gunboats have been posted in the Sales Forum


----------



## jkidd41011

Southwick for Hunt Club (no size); very nice condition...$60.00 Shipped

Chest: 21"
Waist: 18.5"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25.5"
2 Button/Single Vent


























DS Stuart Harris Tweed (Tagged 50R). In excellent condition, little sign of wear... $45.00 Shipped

Chest: 25.75"
Waist: 24"
Shoulder: 22"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25.5"
2 Button/Single Vent


































Lands' End Harris Tweed (Tagged 40L but does not measure like a long). Tweed is in good condition. Lining has a couple wear spots (shown in pictures)...$30.00 Shipped

Chest: 21+"
Waist: 20"
Shoulder: 19+"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24.75"
2 Button/Single Vent


































Andover Herringbone (No tags/measures as a short) excellent condition for a nearly 40 year old jacket...$30.00 Shipped

Chest: 22"
Waist: 21.75"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
2 Button/Single Vent










































All prices include USPS Priority Mail shipping.


----------



## Nico01

*Grail Shirts*

I've got two shirts up for sale from the Yale Co-op in New Haven. Both are tagged 16.5 x 34-35, but the sleeves fit more like 34 than 35. $35 shipped each.

Shirt #1


​
Shirt #2


----------



## Nico01

*LL Bean Flannel Lined Jeans*

In light of the recent conversation on here, I'm not sure if these are worthy of posting here. Trad company, but slightly less trad product... if someone with more experience around here wants to PM me with their opinion, feel free. Anyways...

Two pairs of LL Bean flannel-lined jeans. Great for the winter; I just wish they fit me. Both are tagged 32x32 and run true to size, if a bit tight in the waist. $25 shipped each, I'll probably reduce the price if the shipping isn't too bad.

Pair #1: 
 

Pair #2:


----------



## g3dahl

TheWGP said:


> conductor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked it lasted so long! That thing was a beaut, I'd have sold a kidney and picked it up in a second if not for that sleeve damage meaning they couldn't be let out!
> 
> 
> 
> I was seriously tempted. If the sleeves were just a tiny bit longer I could have had them shortened and then wouldn't have been concerned about the wear. Glad you found a good home for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ArtVandalay

As long as it isn't an orphaned Euro suitcoat, post it!



Nico01 said:


> In light of the recent conversation on here, I'm not sure if these are worthy of posting here. Trad company, but slightly less trad product... if someone with more experience around here wants to PM me with their opinion, feel free. Anyways...
> 
> Two pairs of LL Bean flannel-lined jeans. Great for the winter; I just wish they fit me. Both are tagged 32x32 and run true to size, if a bit tight in the waist. $25 shipped each, I'll probably reduce the price if the shipping isn't too bad.
> 
> Pair #1:
> 
> 
> Pair #2:


----------



## sbdivemaster

I just wanted to say I appreciated the conversation about opinions on what should or should not be listed on the exchange thread; it made me rethink items I am getting ready to post, so that I can be a little more in line with what people expect and are looking for.

See y'all after the New Year!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Size Large shetlands - 16x36 purple BB OCBD*

I've been in Shetland hoarding mode over the last couple of weeks, so I'm culling a few from my personal collection. Sleeve measurements are measured like shirt sleeves.

*Lands End Shetland - Size large* - Made in the UK - Heather Pink - Saddle shoulders, no flaws that I can find. A very soft shetland.









24" pit to pit | 34" sleeves | 27.5 length from top of back collar to bottom hem

*Asking $26*

*LL Bean V-Neck Shetland - size Large* - modern day, made in China model. The V-neck style just isn't my thing. Got this on the exchange a month or so ago. No evident flaws.


24" pit to pit | 26.5" shoulder to bottom hem | 34.5" sleeve

*Asking $22*

*16x36 VTG Brooks must-iron OCBD in light purple* - unlined collar, traditional fit. No evident flaws. USA
The color doesn't show up very well in these pictures. It's a light purple, the same lightness in the shade of purple as the shade of blue in the BB OCBDs.









25" pit to pit | 35.5" sleeves

*Asking $20*

*46L Lands End Harris Tweed* - 2B darted - charcoal herringbone - great condition, no evident flaws. Full lined. USA.








    
24" pit to pit | | 24" pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 32.75 BOC

*Asking $35*
*

Robert Talbot for Ford's Rocky River Repp Tie* - ~3.5 wide - in like new condition, no issues.








*Asking $15*


----------



## closerlook

I have a pair of new with tags light weight bills M2P if anyone wants them. Its that summer weight weave.
if anyone is interested let me know and I can send you a picture

SIZE 40 Waist 

$55 shipped. A family member bought them new and never wore them so I am selling for him.

cheers


----------



## TweedyDon

*ROOF LEAK!*

My roof has just sprung (another) leak (ah, the joys of owning a Victorian farmhouse in desperate need of renovation!), which means that I'll be steeling myself to pass on some things that have survived past culls.... So stay tuned for some wonderful tradly exotica in the next few days!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!*



TweedyDon said:


> From the overstuffed closets of *efdll*...
> 
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> *OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *CLASSIC SHIRTS!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1) 17-35. J. Press. *Made in USA; laundry mark in collar, as shown, otherwise excellent condition. *Asking $24, or offer*.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) 17-34 Brooks Brothers.* MUST IRON. (Hurrah!) Made in USA. (HUrrah!) Excellent condition. *Asking $21, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) 16.5/R Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel".* *CLAIMED!
> *
> *4) Sz L Viyella. 80/20 cotton/wool.* Made in the USA. Another beautiful shirt! *Asking $25, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*.
> 
> (From me!) Made in England. A beautiful shade of light coral pink, this has French cuffs and (I believe) mother of pearl buttons. It does have some very faint marks on the chest at the side which are almost unnoticeable (shown near the penny), and a mark at the hem, which will clearly be hidden when worn. There's also two pin pricks on the front placket from a laundry tag which will close with first washing. I doubt you'll notice the marks apart from that by the hem, but I mention these things more for my sake than yours!  Other than these mars, this shirt is in excellent condition, so overall it's in Very Good condition. *Asking just $15, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*
> 
> Size L. (From me!) Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $15, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS AND JEANS... TRAD AND (not)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *​*1) Sz. 40 Zegna trousers.*
> 
> *Moved to Sales Forum! *
> 
> *2) Brooks Brothers fawn cords. *
> 
> These are in excellent condition; the only flaw is a small dark mark on the very top of the waistband, as shown, but this can't be seen when worn and in any case will likely come out with dry cleaning. No fabric content but clearly all cotton. Made in the USA. Flat front, with a change pocket on the seam.
> 
> *Measures:*
> 
> Waist: 18 3/8
> Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 3/4)
> 
> *Asking just $22, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. The iconic Trad classic!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) Brooks Brothers khakis*
> 
> In excellent condition, except the interior label has been removed and there's a laundry mark inside, as shown. Tagged 36/34. Colour shown best in the close-up.
> 
> *Measures:*
> 
> Waist: 18 3/8
> Inseam: 34 (+1)
> 
> *Asking $21, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Sz. 36 Zegna jeans. Made in Italy.*
> 
> *Moved to Sales Forum!*
> 
> *6. Sz. 36 Levis 501.*
> 
> *Claimed!
> *
> 
> *REMAINING TIES from efdll!*
> 
> 1) *Tropical holiday-*-conchs, coconuts, cabanas and palms! In excellent condition; no flaws at all. *Asking just $28 OR OFFER*, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $12 CONUS, or offer*.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $10, or offer, CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Loro Piana Cashmere topcoat!*












*Price includes shipping in CONUS; OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *

*International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*(Brigg umbrella not included!  )

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
This is absolutely stunning! Cut from 100% Loro Piana classic charcoal cashmere for Bloomingdale's this wonderful coat has a simply beautiful drape and an incredibly soft hand. Featuring perfect peak lapels, this coat is fully lined, and features a deep interior pocket, as shown. It also has two deep (but not too deep!) front pockets, a single vent, and four button cuffs. It does, though, have a couple of minor flaws which are (overly) reflected in its incredibly low price. First, there's a tiny (c.1mm) rub spot on the very tippy-tip of the corner of one sleeve, as shown. Second, it has a small rip in the lining, as shown--which could easily be patched by a competent dry cleaner. Finally, there's a rub on the lining on the interior pocket, as shown. The cashmere, however, is in excellent condition, and these minor flaws don't detract from the beauty of this coat at all--especially the lining issues, which obviously cannot be seen when worn. Given these issues, though, this coat is in overall Very Good condition, and hence I'm

*asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 51 1/2


----------



## zzdocxx

Some really nice stuff coming through here, unfortunately most not my size (or maybe that is a good thing for my budget!). Plus living in San Diego its a little hard to envision wearing some of these giant coats.

Beautiful stuff though.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## TweedyDon

*A couple of classic tweeds!*

*Just to start, here are a couple of classic tweeds!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in charcoal herringbone with ALL the IVY/TRAD details! 
*









This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from classic dark charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed (note the lovely vintage label), this jacket was Union Made in the USA for Rogers Peet Co.. Rogers Peet is one of the great overlooked New York City Ivy retailers, purveying very high-quality menswear along the lines of the old J. Press and current Andover Shop. To quote _An Affordable Wardrobe_:

"Rogers Peet had stunning clothes of a higher level of quality than many of the more commonly pined for traditional American stores, not unlike the holy church of Andover Shop. I'm always surprised they aren't mentioned more often in the nerdly world of online menswear fetishism."

(Found at: more information about Rogers Peet can be found here: https://www.14to42.net/42street4.html)

This jacket is a perfect example of Peet's quality. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels, and all the tradly desiderata: a single pronounced hook vent, lapped seams along the back, at the vent, and along the sleeves, two button cuffs, half-lining, and half-canvassing. It also has a very natural shoulder. This really is a beauty! It does have two minor flaws: (1) there is a flaw in the weave of the tweed on the left arm, and a much smaller similar flaw on the front; these, of course, simply demonstrate that this is handwoven artisan-made tweed, but they're there, even if hard to find, and so need to be noted; (2) the name of the former owner (an account executive with a major advertising firm, and the grandson of a State Senator--just in case you wanted this jacket to have both Mad Men and Ivy Elite credentials!  ) is imprinted on the interior Harris Tweed label, as shown. Obviously, no-one but you will ever see this, but, again, it needs to be noted. Owing to these flaws I'd rate this (conservatively!) as being in Very Good condition, and so I'm

asking a *very cheap $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER*--*less* than a bog-standard tweed in a contemporary cut would fetch on eBay! 

*This is tagged a 41L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

     

*Flaws:*

 

*2) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED canvassed herringbone jacket*










This is a lovely jacket cut from classic and traditional cream-and-slate grey herringbone Harris Tweed, This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined; it also has a single vent. It features the traditional leather-covered "football" buttons with metal shanks, and was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. If you don't have a herringbone Harris Tweed in your wardrobe yet, and this is your size, grab it!

Asking just *$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *All prices include shipping in CONUS!*
> 
> *Offers welcome on everything!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> **3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION!*
> 
> This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> Asking just *$22, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *(At this price it's worth buying for the jacket or trousers alone, to use with a tartan jacket or tartan trews!)
> *
> *Tagged a 43R, but please see:
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *
> 
> This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just *$18, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*.
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 22 3/4
> Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*
> 
> Nothing special about this one! A decent, serviceable, two-button darted navy blazer for the larger trad. Half-canvassed, fully lined, single vent. In Very Good condition. Made in the USA. A terrific knockabout or weekend blazer, hardy and durable!
> 
> *FREE!! Asking just $11 for shipping in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THREE TRAD SWEATERS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *1) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*
> 
> This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$18, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: c. 35
> Length (BOC): 26
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*
> 
> This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$18, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/5
> Length (tip to tip): 26
> 
> 
> 
> *3) LL Bean multi-stripe shetland*
> 
> A wonderful sweater, this was made in Hong Kong from durable shetland wool. Tagged a Medium Regular, this measures Chest 20 1/4", length (BOC) 22, sleeve 32. This is in excellent condition, and I'm
> 
> *asking just $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Inexpensive Trad Ties!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Pumpkin orange wool knit. Excellent condition. $9
> b) Primose yellow Scottish wool. very Good condition. SOLD
> c) Regimental with dressage (?) emblematic. Poly/silk. Excellent condition. $8.
> d) Brooks Brothers regimental. Very Good/Excellent condition. SOLD
> e) Gianelli regimental. Very good/Excellent condition. SOLD
> f) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic. Poly. very Good condition. $4
> g) BEAUTIFUL Land's End baseball emblematic. All silk, and excellent condition! $15


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^That Pendelton Aran is pretty intense - never seen an Aran with a solid field of blackberry stitch on the back like that. Pretty cool...


----------



## DFPyne

DROPS -

1. 42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$35 Shipped]


2. University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons
2 Front Buttons, 6 Blazer Buttons
[$40 Shipped]


3. Viyella R.C.A.F. (Royal Canadian Air Force) Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie
[$18 Shipped]


4. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$23 Shipped]



5. British Clubs for Bullock's 3" Coat of Arms Tie
[$12 Shipped]


6. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Guard Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk
[$18 Shipped]


7. Brooks Brothers Eyeglass Case
[$10 Shipped]


8. Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie 
[$10 Shipped]
Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87
Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


9. 34" Canterbury Golf Belt
[$17 Shipped]
(Pretty beat up, but still very well made)


10. Lacoste Green Stretch Belt - Size 36
[$15 Shipped]


11. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$15 Shipped]


12. Preston Made in New England USA Khaki Braided Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


13. Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$25 Shipped]


14. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$18 Shipped]


Sold:
- Viyella Buchanan Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed Shooting Jacket; Canvassed, bi-swing back, three patch pockets, elbow patches!*

*NB: I have also just listed a lovely Brioni suit for efdll in the Sales Forum! 

Price includes shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely mid-weight basketweave tweed that's a subtle mixture of tan, bark, and forest green. (My pictures fail to do this justice, as they didn't pick up the green as well as they should; the best view of the tweed is in the close-up showing the small repair, since I took this close-up with a flash to make the repair as clear as possible). This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single vent, and features the ever-desirable three patch pockets--the breast pocket is also a patch. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement, and has suede elbow patches. The classic leather-covered buttons are all in excellent condition, and are affixed by metal shanks. This jacket was Union-Made in the USA. This would make an absolutely wonderful jacket for weekend wear!

It does have a couple of minor flaws: there's some slight scuffing to one of the elbow patches (as shown), and there's a small professional repair to the back, no doubt where it was caught on thorns or wire in the field. (Strictly, this is a flaw, but it also gives this jacket a definite flair of field authenticity!) Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. However, given these flaws I'm

*asking just Claimed--thank you! boxed and shipped in CONUS* for this terrific shooting jacket! *NB: Shotgun shell not included!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

      

Flaw:


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS



CMDC said:


> Three offerings tonight.
> 
> Bills M2P Original Twill
> 38 waist; 29.5 inseam +1.5 underneath. No cuff
> 
> There's a tiny hole (pictured) near the hem that is barely visible.
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras. Made in India
> Size XXL Slim Fit
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP FOR THE NEW YEAR



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack Cotton sport coat
> Hook vent
> Tagged 48R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23 +2
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS...



CMDC said:


> This should be the final Pre-Christmas listing so get these goodies for under your tree.
> 
> First, two really nice JAB 3/2 sacks, one NWT the other seems unworn as well.
> 
> JAB 3/2 madras sack. NWT
> This is a really nice madras sack with very natural shoulders
> Tagged 44L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $50 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB 3/2 sack in red chambray
> Seems to have had little if any wear. Maybe from the same household as the above madras as the sizing is virtually identical.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard Coop chocolate brown heavy wool trousers
> These also appear unworn--inspection tag still in the pocket
> 
> Measure 38 x 28.5 +1.5 underneath. Flat front; cuffed
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The run of great pants continues with these lovely unworn Polo University Club navy flannel trousers.
> These are unhemmed so if they fit in the waist you can tailor as you like.
> 
> 32 waist although this is a slim cut. I'm a 32 and these are snug on me so I'd recommend for a 31 or even 30 waist.
> 36 inches of inseam
> 
> Button tabbed coin pocket on the front; flat front
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Bros forward point blue microcheck dress shirt
> 18.5 x 35
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKETS, Fully canvassed and MTM in England by Burberry!*








These jackets are *seriously heavy*; they're over *DOUBLE* the weight of regular contemporary Harris tweeds, and probably *THREE times* the weight of the recent Featherweight Harris tweed that's popularized by Orvis and the like. This is Harris tweed as it should be; thick, heavy, bulletproof, and built to last for decades. So heavy are these jackets that I bought them to use in lieu of an overcoat, but, alas, I've lost a lot of weight since then and they no longer fit.

Both of these jackets were Made in England by Burberry, either bespoke or (more like, since this is Burberry) as part of a MTM programme. They were both made for the same client, but the barleycorn is larger in the chest; I assume this was intended to be worn over a sweater, while the other was intended for a shirt only. They are both fully lined and fully canvassed, and both feature full-leather buttons; buttons, that is, that are not only leather covered and joined by a metal shank, but fully leather with a thick leather shank. The leather on the buttons on each jacket has a wonderful patina, and no perishing at all; all buttons are still nice and tightly attached. They both have classically English side vents.

These can be purchased individually, or else *take the pair for just $54 shipped in CONUS-*-a lot of which will be taken up by shipping! (Did I mention these are HEAVY?)

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*








Cut from lovely wide herringbone (of the type that's now largely given way to the thinner, more modern style of herringbone) in brown and cream this is very much a classic English country jacket. This presents as being in excellent condition, however, it does have some flaws; it has several very small holes (NOT moth, possibly briar or wire snags) on the right arm and on the front chest piece, as well as some minor staining on the arm and other places which appears to be cedar residue from storage. While these flaws are apparent on inspection they really don't detract from the appearance of this jacket, but they do mean that it can't really be used in a formal context. (Not that you'd use a tweed like this, anyway!) However, given their existence I would rate this as being in Good condition, and hence *asking just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS *for this wonderfully heavy tweed. And, frankly, this is worth thirty bucks of anyone's money.... and is quite a bit less than I have in it! But I realise that others might not have the same tolerance for patina'ed tweeds that I have! 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

    

Flaws:

 

Residue mark:



*2) Slate-blue/grey barleycorn Harris Tweed *








Like its brother, above, this is a seriously heavy Harris tweed that simply oozes English countryside. The rare barleycorn patern is wonderful, and is a beautiful, subtle shade of slate blue. Whoever had these jackets made originally was clearly a "man of wealth and taste"--although I wouldn't go so far as to suggest any demonic connections--by far the opposite! These jackets have a very pleasant feel to them.... As with its brother this has one or two small holes, although now I come to inspect it again I can't find them.... But I do recall noting them on its second inspection! *UPDATE*: One snag hole found, on the right lapel--cunningly hiding in the weave! It also has some cedar residue staining from storage, most prominently on one cuff, as shown. Again, this would be a terrific weekend jacket, and wouldn't be here if I was still my "larger" self. Asking, again, *just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS*--an absolute steal for a jacket of this type, even if it is in Good condition!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2) 
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

     

Sleeve flaw, captured with flash, to make it more obvious than it is in person:


----------



## Taken Aback

DFPyne said:


> DROPS -
> 2. University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons
> 2 Front Buttons, 6 Blazer Buttons
> [$40 Shipped]


I can attest to the care in which DFPyne will pack these.


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone ever comes across U of Texas buttons, I'd GLADLY pick them up from you


----------



## DFPyne

I'll keep a look out. It's actually funny how many times I'll find interesting blazer buttons on a worthless ratty darted blazer, purchase the blazer, harvest the buttons and throw the blazer away right in front of the store. They probably think I'm nuts.



hookem12387 said:


> If anyone ever comes across U of Texas buttons, I'd GLADLY pick them up from you


----------



## joenobody0

DFPyne said:


> I'll keep a look out. It's actually funny how many times I'll find interesting blazer buttons on a worthless ratty darted blazer, purchase the blazer, harvest the buttons and throw the blazer away right in front of the store. They probably think I'm nuts.


If you come upon a set from the University of Michigan I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## Hardiw1

I've actually not thought about looking at buttons, but will start looking at all jackets for unique buttons. Re-donating the jacket, sans buttons, is a better option than trashing it.


----------



## Oldsarge

DFPyne said:


> I'll keep a look out. It's actually funny how many times I'll find interesting blazer buttons on a worthless ratty darted blazer, purchase the blazer, harvest the buttons and throw the blazer away right in front of the store. They probably think I'm nuts.


I would be hard pressed to believe any even exist but should you come across a set for the University of California, PM me first, please.


----------



## The Rambler

For those willing to pay up, Ben Silver offers superb blazer buttons for many colleges and universities.


----------



## spielerman

Oldsarge said:


> I would be hard pressed to believe any even exist but should you come across a set for the University of California, PM me first, please.


 Which UC? LA Davis Santa Cruz,Berkeley,etc? I guess there is only one set for the whole system?


----------



## TweedyDon

The Loro Piana cashmere coat has now been claimed, as has the striped shetland sweater--thank you!


----------



## Dr. D

Not to get too off-topic on the thrift exchange thread, but...

There are several brass university button sets available direct from Waterbury button in CT that are much cheaper than at your alumni store or Ben Silver. Evidently they aren't really equipped for individual orders, but they do sell button sets through the state of CT store at this link:

https://shop.ctstore.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=21


----------



## CMDC

If anyone has some braces that they are looking to part with, let me know. Particularly interested in a navy/burgundy stripe.


----------



## Taken Aback

Hardiw1 said:


> I've actually not thought about looking at buttons, but will start looking at all jackets for unique buttons. Re-donating the jacket, sans buttons, is a better option than trashing it.


In that situation I would do the same, but know that the thrift _may_ not accept it if all are missing, and they might actually toss it if you just leave it in a donation bag (I've witnessed this).


----------



## swb120

CDMC - I have about 8 pr of Trafalgar & BB Made in England braces that I haven't yet had time to post. I'll try to do so soon.



CMDC said:


> If anyone has some braces that they are looking to part with, let me know. Particularly interested in a navy/burgundy stripe.


----------



## dkoernert

swb120 said:


> CDMC - I have about 8 pr of Trafalgar & BB Made in England braces that I haven't yet had time to post. I'll try to do so soon.


Definitely interested in this.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two more classic tweeds!*

*As always, please PM with interest and offers!
*

_*COMING this weekend: TRADLY EXOTICA!*_

*1) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman of Philadelphia 3/2 sack tweed with subtle windowpane; made for The English Shop of Princeton.
*
*Please click on the close-up of the cuff to get the full beauty of this tweed!!*

Cut for The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Four Ivy menswear shops in Princeton, of which only Hilton survives) by that icon of Ivy style H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this wonderful half-canvassed tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with the traditional two-button cuffs. The buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The tweed is absolutely* beautiful*--dark charcoal grey with a lovely subtle windowpane; the vertical stripes are burnished golden brown of autumn bracken, and the horizontal stripes are very pale tea-rose dusty pink. The jacket is half-lined with a single vent. It was, of course, as a H. Freeman Union Made in the USA.

The jacket has had a spot re-woven near the top of the top back of the left shoulder--this is hardly noticeable, and the jacket is otherwise in excellent condition. (I pictured this using a flash, to make it stand out more!) However, owing to this flaw I'm asking *just $35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a Long, this measures: *

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32








     

*2) Marilyn Monroe HARRIS TWEED from B. Altman of Fifth Avenue*

*Claimed--thank you!*


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

DROPS on remaining items (offers welcome) -

Brooks Brothers 3-2 tan corduroy - tagged 41R (see measurements)

Like new condition. No imperfections or signs of wear. I would describe the color as tan.

22.5 pit to pit
21.5 waist
19.25 shoulder
24.25+2 sleeve
31 boc
32.25 toc

Two patch pockets. Full lining. Two interior pockets. Single vent. Two buttons on cuffs. Made in USA.

NOW $50, shipped




Harris Tweed sport coat tagged 44R (see measurements, measures more like a 41 or 42)

18.5 shoulders
22 pit to pit
24 sleeves
31 length BOC

Beautiful classic brown herringbone pattern. Two-button front. Soft shoulders. Two patch pockets. Two interior pockets. Leather buttons. Three buttons on cuffs. Single rear vent. No apparent flaws. Made in USA.

NOW $30, shipped




Gokey for Orvis Sauvage Oxfords

Size: 9D

Very little wear

Retail $200

CLAIMED


----------



## Hardiw1

Drop on these



Hardiw1 said:


> Florsheim "Berkley" Beef rolls
> New without box
> Size 8.5D - Now 50$


----------



## CMDC

Another batch. The stockroom is getting pretty full here so this might be the last listing for a while. If there's anything that you've been eyeing--there's been a lot I've put up over the past week or so--please feel free to make a reasonable offer. I'm more than willing to deal to clear some things out.

Brooks Brothers tattersall forward point no iron dress shirt
Various shades of olive

17 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron made in USA ocbd

17 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint no iron ocbd

16.5 x 33

$22 conus



















Alan Paine tartan sport shirt. Made in England
Tagged 44. Measures to 16.5 x 35

$24 conus




























Troy Shirtmakers Guild contrast collar french cuff forward point dress shirt
16.5 x 35

$24 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren oxford cloth pants. An ocbd for your legs.

42 x 28.5

Flat front, no cuff

$24 conus


----------



## Jovan

If only more of you guys had 16 x 35 shirts...


----------



## TheWGP

TweedyDon, kindly clear out your PM box!


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Received the blue check shirt from 32rollandrock. (Forgot to check the mail on Saturday, and it was in the box when I remembered to look this morning) Shirt was just as described, speedily shipped and apparently freshly laundered. Thanks very much!


----------



## TweedyDon

^^That level of service sounds like classic 32... an absolutely *wonderful* person to deal with, despite his odd fetish for iguanas! 



TheWGP said:


> TweedyDon, kindly clear out your PM box!


Done, with apologies!

Now let the deluge begin....!


----------



## g3dahl

swb120 said:


> CDMC - I have about 8 pr of Trafalgar & BB Made in England braces that I haven't yet had time to post. I'll try to do so soon.


I do hope you post these while I am at my computer! (No worries dkoernert, I don't need more than my fair share.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's a bearded dragon--and don't ever forget it.



TweedyDon said:


> ^^That level of service sounds like classic 32... an absolutely *wonderful* person to deal with, despite his odd fetish for iguanas!
> 
> Done, with apologies!
> 
> Now let the deluge begin....!


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> It's a bearded dragon--and don't ever forget it.


Now that just sounds like a euphemism....!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful plaid Harris tweed!*

I don't use the word "grail" often--grails are, by definition, rare and hard to find items!--but this tweed thoroughly deserves this description. A plaid Harris Tweed has been my personal Grail for many years; not only are they extremely hard to find, but finding one in my odd size is close to impossible. And so I was very disappointed to discover that this one is just slightly too big in the chest for me, and so needs to find a new home...

Cut from classic and durable Harris Tweed, the tweed of this jacket is simply gorgeous, being a wonderful plaid of moss green, bark brown, and light slate blue, on a background the colour of the inside of a well-cooked bannock--the colours are shown best in the sleeve close-up. (Yes, this has sat in my closet for almost two years as a result, even though it doesn't fit me and so has been unworn!) The jacket was Union Made in the USA, but is a classi English cut--functional ticket pocket, hacking pockets, and dual vents. The pattern matching is wonderful! It also features the classic leather-covered buttons with metal shanks. It's fully canvassed, and half-lined in a complementary moss green.

Owing to its age I'd say that this was (conservatively) in Very Good condition, although there's no flaws at all that I can detect--I just hesitate to grade older jackets higher unless they're clearly unworn. I should note that I bought this from a member of AAAC, and had it dry-cleaned, and then didn't wear it, so it's good to go as soon as you receive it! This provenance also explains the price: I have a policy of never profiting from items purchased from AAAC or B&S, and so this is a *ridiculously low Claimed! shipped in CONUS*--which just comes close to covering my costs! 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## conductor

-Still available - original offer fell through

Oxxford 100% Cashmere overcoat

- Hand made in the USA
- bone buttons
- very high quality
- navy blue
- retails for around $4,000

This is a beautiful garment! Overall it is in good shape with no sweat stains, tears or odors. 

It does have some slight wear at the bottom of the sleeves (see pic). If you're one who needs to take sleeves in this is not a problem, and if you'd like to leave them as is the condition is still acceptable, IMHO, but see the pics for yourself.

There is a tiny hole in the lining (pictured), vertical seam in the back need to be stitch up - this is NOT a tear (pictured), and inside pit needs to be stitched up as well (pictured). There is one tiny moth nibble that I spent about an hour trying to get a decent photo of (pictured, but you still can't really see it). Very, very small, and only noticeable if you're really looking for it up close! The neck also has a few very slight signs of wear. The garment is still a very nice one of very good quality, but I don't want you to have any surprises! 

Measurements

Pit to pit - 24"
Sleeve - 23 3/4"
Length from boc - 42"
Shoulder - 18.5"

Asking $75 shipped conus or offer










All small pics are clickable thumbnails


----------



## TheWGP

Wow, didn't realize that was from Cleveland originally... looking at the name, the guy passed in 2004, he was an oil company executive - a member of the controlling family - at the Ohio Oil Company, which later renamed to Marathon Oil, which was long the corporate parent of Marathon Petroleum. Explains why he was balling in that coat! Sad thing is, I know exactly where the guy lived, I used to live not far from there (though not in as fancy a house!)

Also, to the buyer who fell through: thanks for making me consider chopping bits off my arms again! :tongue2:


----------



## AlanC

^A lifetime (or I guess, two lifetime) coat, looks to be ~42/44S. That's a steal, steal, steal of a price.


----------



## andcounting

The superiority of bearded dragons over iguanas is like this forum over the other one. Seriously, don't ever forget it.



32rollandrock said:


> It's a bearded dragon--and don't ever forget it.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!!*

Miss the Brooks Brothers sale? No worries! You can get these two standards for a steal.

*Brooks Brothers* OCBDs
Made in USA
16 x 33

Blue and blue stripes

$35 delivered for the pair CONUS, Paypal


----------



## 32rollandrock

Measurements suggest a 42. If it was a 44, it would be in my closet.



AlanC said:


> ^A lifetime (or I guess, two lifetime) coat, looks to be ~42/44S. That's a steal, steal, steal of a price.


----------



## caravan70

32rollandrock said:


> Measurements suggest a 42. If it was a 44, it would be in my closet.


Yep... as stuffed as my hall closet is with overcoats, if that were a 40, I think I could find room.  Gorgeous coat.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ If it were a 40, it wouldn't still be here! 

In other news, the Rogers Peet Harris Tweed, the Lord & Taylor Harris Tweed, the plaid Harris Tweed, and the B. Altman Harris Tweed posted in the last couple of days have all been claimed--thank you!

More goodies coming soon.... including an _*incredibly *_rare NATO-issued Barbour International in olive drab and terrific condition!


----------



## ATL

Looking for a lighter-weight 40S navy blazer if anyone has anything awesome for a reasonable price.


----------



## dkoernert

Where are all the shoes? Haven't seen too many offerings recently


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've got quite a collection built up. What's your size?



dkoernert said:


> Where are all the shoes? Haven't seen too many offerings recently


----------



## Hardiw1

dkoernert said:


> Where are all the shoes? Haven't seen too many offerings recently


I've been wondering the same, I'm always looking for shoes in a 10.5D


----------



## dkoernert

10.5 D for me. I've been trying to track down some gunboats for a while.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Hardiw1 said:


> I've been wondering the same, I'm always looking for shoes in a 10.5D


I've got a couple of pairs of summer shoes I've been meaning to throw up on the exchange. A pair of Dexter nubucks with perforated detailing, and a pair of 60's Thom McCan pigskins - I'll get around to it this week.

Though a question to get a consensus; I just got an older sports coat, and want to know if it'd be 'appropriate' for the exchange. Single button, undarted, side vents, in a rather unique wool hopsack. Or should it be delegated to the sales forum?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have a fantastic pair of Scotch/tan pebble-grain Imperial longwings in 10D, old school but with rubber heel as opposed to v-cleat. Thick soles, marvelous uppers. I'll post tonight if time allows.


----------



## CMDC

Shoes...

In addition to the shells I've got listed on the SF, some others I've got:

https://thebloatedcloset.blogspot.com/2011/05/allen-edmonds-hinsdale.html


----------



## sweepthelegnate

*BB Navy Blazer, BB Loafers, BB Non-irons, EG Loafers*

I'm getting married and cleaning out the closet of ill-fitting things or things I just never wear. I believe I got all the items minus the shirts which I got new in this very thread. While I don't exactly remember what I paid for each item in the spirit of thrift I believe I've placed all prices below what I acquired them for. If anything is way off base it will be reduced soon enough - please excuse any photo display errors - I'll correct as I can:

Old Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer - tagged 40R - original bb gold color metal "pig" buttons $140 CONUS

BB button down shirts - just a couple months old - been worn a few times, washed a couple times and dry cleaned once... $65 CONUS for all 3

BB loafers - I think everyone is more familiar with this shoe than me - size 9D $100 CONUS

Edward Green Loafers $200 CONUS

All prices include shipping. If you need more info on any items let me know.


----------



## JordanW

*SOLD*

Schnuchel P3's

The size is 45-21-145. Full front width is 122mm. They are in perfect condition.

*$65 + actual shipping*


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> I have a fantastic pair of Scotch/tan pebble-grain Imperial longwings in 10D, old school but with rubber heel as opposed to v-cleat. Thick soles, marvelous uppers. I'll post tonight if time allows.


I can likely wear a 10D and I am definitely looking for pebble grain. Got a price yet?


----------



## TweedyDon

Those spectacle frames make me wish I knew more about my size in spectacles!


----------



## Ekphrastic

TweedyDon said:


> Those spectacle frames make me wish I knew more about my size in spectacles!


I had the same thought--they're great.

Here's a shout-out to the Exchange: I'm debating taking the plunge on a duffle coat. Do any of you have one you'd consider selling? I'm kind of a tough size--something along the lines of a 39R/L, from what I've seen. (Since duffles tend to be cut a little big, I could probably go down to a 38; alternately, if the coat ran small for its size, I could do a 40, as long as the shoulders didn't droop down to my elbows.)

Any suggestions welcome. Thanks, folks!


----------



## jkidd41011

TheWGP said:


> Wow, didn't realize that was from Cleveland originally... looking at the name, the guy passed in 2004, he was an oil company executive - a member of the controlling family - at the Ohio Oil Company, which later renamed to Marathon Oil, which was long the corporate parent of Marathon Petroleum. Explains why he was balling in that coat! Sad thing is, I know exactly where the guy lived, I used to live not far from there (though not in as fancy a house!)
> 
> Also, to the buyer who fell through: thanks for making me consider chopping bits off my arms again! :tongue2:


Last year I thrifted 3 Hickey Freeman suits from another person from that family (not sure if it is a brother or son). Anyway you can't live in Findlay w/o knowing who they are.


----------



## jkidd41011

jkidd41011 said:


> Southwick for Hunt Club (no size); very nice condition...$60.00>>>$50.00 Shipped
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Waist: 18.5"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS Stuart Harris Tweed (Tagged 50R). In excellent condition, little sign of wear... $45.00>>>$40.00 Shipped
> 
> Chest: 25.75"
> Waist: 24"
> Shoulder: 22"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End Harris Tweed (Tagged 40L but does not measure like a long). Tweed is in good condition. Lining has a couple wear spots (shown in pictures)...$30.00>>>$25.00 Shipped
> 
> Chest: 21+"
> Waist: 20"
> Shoulder: 19+"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24.75"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andover Herringbone (No tags/measures as a short) excellent condition for a nearly 40 year old jacket...$30.00>>>$25.00 Shipped
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Waist: 21.75"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 23.5"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices include USPS Priority Mail shipping.


Price Drops...Always open to trades as well.


----------



## leisureclass

The BB Camel Hair Sack I listed a ways back just went. Thanks Gents!


----------



## 32rollandrock

As promised, a pair of Florsheim Imperials in 10D. The v-cleat suicide heels have been recently replaced. The soles are thick and the uppers are gorgeous. SOLD


----------



## DFPyne

More Drops - Make Offers!

1. 42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$25 Shipped]


2. University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons
2 Front Buttons, 6 Blazer Buttons
[$32 Shipped]


3. Viyella R.C.A.F. (Royal Canadian Air Force) Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie
[$15 Shipped]


4. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$23 Shipped]



5. British Clubs for Bullock's 3" Coat of Arms Tie
[$10 Shipped]


6. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Guard Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk
[$15 Shipped]


7. Brooks Brothers Eyeglass Case
[$8 Shipped]


8. Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie 
[$10 Shipped]
Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87
Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


9. 34" Canterbury Golf Belt
[$15 Shipped]
(Pretty beat up, but still very well made)


10. Lacoste Green Stretch Belt - Size 36
[$12 Shipped]


11. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$15 Shipped]


12. Preston Made in New England USA Khaki Braided Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


13. Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$25 Shipped]


14. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$18 Shipped]


----------



## efdll

TweedyDon said:


> Those spectacle frames make me wish I knew more about my size in spectacles!


It's actually quite simple. Take a pair of glasses that fit your face well and measure one of the lenses horizontally on the centimeter side of the ruler or tape. That's your size, or at least the one you have to care about, and it's the first figure etched on a temple and given at the point of sale. Thus, the great frames sold here were 45-21-145. If your lens width is 45 -- mine is but someone beat me to it, ratz! -- these are for you. You may want to consider other measurements, such as temple length, but for most folk it's the width that matters. This ur-trad model was worn extensively a few decades ago but much larger -- in some cases much much larger. Today it's worn proportionate and even a wee bit small, which is more flattering, but it's your call. Of course, shapes like aviators and such have entirely different proportions.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Admit it: The reason you don't know your size in spectacles is because you don't wear glasses. You just can't resist a great deal on cool frames and so are talking yourself into getting glasses you don't need so you can look better than you do now. Like the rest of us.



TweedyDon said:


> Those spectacle frames make me wish I knew more about my size in spectacles!


----------



## leisureclass

To Those that were asking about shoes: Spotted a brown pair of AE Chester in 10.5D a few minutes ago. Worn, but overall in good shape. If this is the sorta thing you're looking for PM me ASAP (today) and I'll go back and grab 'em. If they're still there when I go back, I'd just ask for $50 shipped to you (CONUS).


----------



## JordanW

Anglo American style 312 in Autumn leaf shell on Amber Laminate - color code LNIH. Size is 55-18.

https://www.angloamericanopticalltd.c...ses/model-312/

These are in perfect condition and retail for $189.00.

*$95 + actual shipping
*


----------



## TDI GUY

I am preparing to list a number of items. Thought I'd post a teaser list. Feel free to pm me if you're interested. Everything is in very good to excellent condition and fits according to size. Prices include shipping CONUS:
J.Press brownwatch sports coat 41R $75
Southwick Douglas gray sack suit 41R $125
Brooks tan cord sport coat 3/2 darted 42R $50
Brooks University Blazer 42R $99
Polo gray herringbone unconstructed wool sport coat L (42-43R/L) $65
Gloverall navy duffle coat 44 $85 
Sorel Caribou boots made in Canada and worn fewer than six times 10 $60.

Open to offers. Discounts on multiple items. Pics and measurements coming soon!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Zegna jeans, the Brooks cords and khakis, the Brooks chocolate cords from a while back, and the Hermes tropical tie have now all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Someone should jump on those Sorels.



TDI GUY said:


> I am preparing to list a number of items. Thought I'd post a teaser list. Feel free to pm me if you're interested. Everything is in very good to excellent condition and fits according to size. Prices include shipping CONUS:
> J.Press brownwatch sports coat 41R $75
> Southwick Douglas gray sack suit 41R $125
> Brooks tan cord sport coat 3/2 darted 42R $50
> Brooks University Blazer 42R $99
> Polo gray herringbone unconstructed wool sport coat L (42-43R/L) $65
> Gloverall navy duffle coat 44 $85
> Sorel Caribou boots made in Canada and worn fewer than six times 10 $60.
> 
> Open to offers. Discounts on multiple items. Pics and measurements coming soon!


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ And that Press brownwatch--one of my Grail jackets!


----------



## Taken Aback

There were a few at the last warehouse sale. I'd bet there will still be a couple at the next.


----------



## leisureclass

The AE Chesters mentioned above were still at there when I came back, and are *SOLD*. Thanks gents.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> First up tonight, a gorgeous Brooks Brothers charcoal chalk stripe 3/2 sack flannel suit. Fantastic all around.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> Pants flat front, no cuff
> 39 waist; 31 inseam +2.5 underneath
> 
> $70 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry 2 button darted navy blazer. Single vent. Excellent condition, no flaws
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS AND UPDATE...



CMDC said:


> A big haul for your consideration. Lets get nut
> Lovely Paul Stuart guncheck 2 button sport coat. Darted
> Tagged 44L but see measurements
> 
> There is a bit of pilling under the pits (shown) but nothing that is visible when worn or that affects the integrity of the fabric.
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 2 button darted sport coat
> Kind of a pewter blue/green w/ yellow, blue, and orange highlights
> 
> Tagged 42R
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB 3/2 sack tweed sport coat
> Dark olive herringbone
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting vintage number. 3/2 sack worsted sport coat from Hastings "Natural Shoulder Shop"
> Kind of a dark butterscotch/brown. Hook vent
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Scotland Hardenglen Cashmere sweater
> Cream color, v-neck
> Tagged XL
> 
> 25 pit to pit
> 29 length
> 
> $24 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus made in Scotland cashmere
> Tagged 48
> Cream color, v-neck
> 
> There are a few faint spots that I would think will come out w/a cleaning
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 26 pit to pit; 28 length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers forest green merino sweater w/khaki "dashes".
> Made in Italy
> 
> Size XL
> 
> 23 pit to pit; 28 length
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New with tags Corbin navy wide wale corduroys
> 40 waist; unhemmed
> Flat front
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New with tags Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker pants
> 40 waist; 30 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress red microcheck bd sport shirt
> 17 x 34
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items, with some drops!*

*Offers welcome on everything!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman of Philadelphia canvassed 3/2 sack tweed with subtle windowpane*

Cut for The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Four Ivy menswear shops in Princeton, of which only Hilton survives) by that icon of Ivy style H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this wonderful half-canvassed tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with the traditional two-button cuffs. The buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The tweed is absolutely* beautiful*--dark charcoal grey with a lovely subtle windowpane; the vertical stripes are burnished golden brown of autumn bracken, and the horizontal stripes are very pale tea-rose dusty pink. The jacket is half-lined with a single vent. It was, of course, as a H. Freeman Union Made in the USA.

The jacket has had a spot re-woven near the top of the top back of the left shoulder--this is hardly noticeable, and the jacket is otherwise in excellent condition. (I pictured this using a flash, to make it stand out more!) However, owing to this flaw I'm asking* just $32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a Long, this measures: *

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

*Please click on the close-up of the cuff to get the full beauty of this tweed!!​
*







     

*
2) HEAVY HARRIS TWEEDS, MTM by Burberry.*
*Both claimed!*

*3) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *

This is a very nice, staple suit in a charcoal pinstripe. It's half-canvassed and half-lined with a center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and was recently Union-made in the USA.

Asking just *$18, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 22 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+ 1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.








      

*4) Austin Reed Made in USA navy blazer*

*Claimed!

5) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R

*This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$22, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*(At this price it's worth buying for the jacket or trousers alone, to use with a tartan jacket or tartan trews!) 
*
*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*6) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$18, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

*7) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$17, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*8) Sz L Viyella. 80/20 cotton/wool.* Made in the USA. Another beautiful shirt! Asking $22, or offer.

   

*9) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street, for Saks. 16.5/L*.

*Claimed!*

*10) **Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $14, or offer. *

 

11) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $9 or offer, CONUS.*

  

12) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $11 CONUS, or offer*.


----------



## wacolo

$50--->$42 Orvis Made in USA Tweed. Two Button, Three Patch Pockets, Single Vent, BiSwing Back, and Elbow Patches. Great condition and a very healthy weight to it. No holes or stains. The measurements.....
Chest 24.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve 24
Length BOC 32


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks, Press, Polo, Sorel*

All prices include shipping CONUS. All length measurements taken from the bottom of the collar. Most items were purchased new and have not been altered. Most items present as-new: those that don't (the more vintage pieces) show signs of normal wear but have no issues. I'm selling these simply to cull the herd.

1. Brooks Brothers University Blazer 42R $95
This is a gem: Produced by Brooks five or so years ago, it is the precursor to their current "soft jacket" offerings, though in a more desirable sack cut. 3/2 sack with beautiful lapel roll; narrow lapels; partially lined; extremely soft shoulders; wonderful flannel-type fabric; muted brass buttons with BB logo.
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.5








2. Brooks Brothers Tan Corduroy 3/2 Darted Sport Coat 42R $50
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.25








3. J.Press Brownwatch Sport Coat 41R $75
Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31








4. Southwick Douglas Gray Wool Suit 41R $125
This could be the only suit you ever need. Southwick's "Ivy League Classic." Purchased new three years ago. Check out O'Connells to see what these retail for. Pants have been hemmed but that's it.
Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.5
Waist (pants): 36
Length (pants): 29.5
1.75 cuffs with approximately two inches of extra material in the hem.








5. Polo Ralph Lauren Gray Herringbone Unconstructed Sport Coat L (fits like a 42/43R/L) $65
This is a beauty. Picked up off of ebay from a guy who bought it new and then never wore it. It feels like a sweater. 3/2 darted. Very soft shoulders. Patch chest pocket. Partially lined.
Chest: 22.5
Sleeve: 26.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32








Sorel Caribou Boots 10 $65
From the days when they were still made in Canada. Worn no more than six times. Fit is on the slightly smaller side of true to size, as in I wear a 9.5 in almost everything and with heavier socks these fit me fine.


----------



## swb120

TDI GUY - great, great things...wish I were a 42R (again)! This is the stuff of the Trad Forum!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I was thinking the same thing. Those are fabulous goods.



swb120 said:


> TDI GUY - great, great things...wish I were a 42R (again)! This is the stuff of the Trad Forum!


----------



## Orgetorix

TDI Guy is trying to bankrupt me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

But you don't have to worry about that because you're on a buy-nothing resolution, IIRC.

Besides, you can always find another JP brown watch jacket, even though they are no longer being made.



Orgetorix said:


> TDI Guy is trying to bankrupt me.


----------



## TDI GUY

Thanks for the positive comments, everyone. I hope these items can find a good home.

Incidentally, I also have a few other items I hope to get up here in the next few days. These include:
Half a dozen vintage regimental ties from Eljos/Robert Talbot (3" width)
Half a dozen BB slim/university ties (2.9" width)
A pair of Bills M2 in natural; two pairs of BB "refined twill" trousers; and Polo and BB flannel trousers (in gray and black, respectively).

Stay tuned....and be sure to pm with interest in the aforelisted items. 

Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

swb120 said:


> TDI GUY - great, great things...wish I were a 42R (again)! This is the stuff of the Trad Forum!


The navy flannel sack is on my wish list! Delicious! Alas, too big for me... {sigh}

I do have to say though, darts look weird on corduroy... and seersucker for that matter.


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> But you don't have to worry about that because you're on a buy-nothing resolution, IIRC.
> 
> Besides, you can always find another JP brown watch jacket, even though they are no longer being made.


I am now giving you the same glare I give my wife when she reminds me, as I reach for the cookies, that I'm trying to lose weight.


----------



## Pully

*January closet cleaning!*

My resolution this year is to finally get rid of all the clothing I'm saving for the tailor/anticipated middle age weight gain/a rainy day. Here's the first go at it:

All prices include shipping in the continental United States. Everything I'm selling is used, but if it's not in generally good condition I'll try to be explicit about the deficit.

*Ben Silver red & white stripe OCBD $30

*Made in USA of imported fabric. MOP buttons in good condition, though the second from the top looks like it's getting ready to chip. Both spare buttons are present. No noticeable wear on the collar or cuffs. The back has side pleats rather than a box pleat.

Tag size: 16½ x 35
Pit to pit: 24.5"
Across shoulders: 19.5" 
Bottom of collar to hem: 32"
Sleeve: 25.25"
Collar: 16.5"



















*Antediluvian Abercrombie & Fitch blue, white & green stripe OCBD $30
*
Tag size large. Made in USA, "100% combed cotton two-ply oxford," much beefier than the Ben Silver. No notable wear. This one has all the trimmings: box pleat, locker loop and center back collar button. The previous owner's name is was written on the collar by the cleaners.

Tag size: L
Pit to pit: 25"
Across shoulders: 20.5" 
Bottom of collar to hem: 32"
Sleeve: 24"
Collar: 17"


----------



## catside

sbdivemaster said:


> The navy flannel sack is on my wish list! Delicious! Alas, too big for me... {sigh}


I want it, too. Alas an inch small.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I could buy that brown watch, you know, and put it in escrow for you. No one but us would know...



Orgetorix said:


> I am now giving you the same glare I give my wife when she reminds me, as I reach for the cookies, that I'm trying to lose weight.


----------



## Hardiw1

Allen Edmonds Grayson tassles - 9.5D - Black
$40


----------



## zzdocxx

32rollandrock said:


> I could buy that brown watch, you know, and put it in escrow for you. No one but us would know...


Now that is a true friend!

:thumbs-up:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, and if you meet me at the crossroads, you can become the world's greatest guitarist...



zzdocxx said:


> Now that is a true friend!
> 
> :thumbs-up:


----------



## AndroFan

Removed per (un)popular opinion.


----------



## andcounting

^ Am I just missing some trouser measurements or are you really selling orphaned suit coats?


----------



## Jovan

I may be rather curt in saying this, but please cut back on the orphaned suit coats as nobody here really buys them. _Especially_ if they're striped and couldn't reasonably pass for a sport coat.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Andro's last post helped spark a pretty heated discussion about a couple of weeks back, but he didn't reply. Not so sure that he reads the thread after he posts. He may need to be contacted via PM.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I believe it is Andro, not Astro. Perhaps sartorial steroids would explain the size of these postings.



ArtVandalay said:


> Astro's last post helped spark a pretty heated discussion about a couple of weeks back, but he didn't reply. Not so sure that he reads the thread after he posts. He may need to be contacted via PM.


----------



## ATL

Since we're talking about orphaned jackets, I recently came across Alexandre of London and Armani DB jackets; I figured they were in need of pants, but now I'm not so sure. The buttons, I think, were the same color of the jacket, so that's why I was looking for pants.

Are these worth picking up? They were both khaki. I KNOW I still can get the Alexandre — not so sure about the Armani. 

I know this isn't really trad, so sorry.

Also, is Dior Grand Luxe a brand worth snagging — the suit is huge on me, so I'd be selling it. I see Dior Homme all the time, so I'm hesitant to pick anything up Diorish up.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Very nice.



32rollandrock said:


> I believe it is Andro, not Astro. Perhaps sartorial steroids would explain the size of these postings.


----------



## joenobody0

32rollandrock said:


> I believe it is Andro, not Astro. Perhaps sartorial steroids would explain the size of these postings.


Untill you pointed it out, I thought it was Afro!


----------



## efdll

I'd meet you at the crossroads just to learn to use that damn bottleneck.



32rollandrock said:


> Yes, and if you meet me at the crossroads, you can become the world's greatest guitarist...


----------



## AndroFan

Ha, very nice. I find it interesting that this (steroids) is always the assumption, since I hadn't even thought of it when I made my username, but alas, my name has a much nerdier origin: Andro = Android (as in, Google phones).

Anyhow, sorry for being the source of controversy. I've received (and responded to) a PM and have edited my post. I will use more care in future posts, thanks.



32rollandrock said:


> I believe it is Andro, not Astro. Perhaps sartorial steroids would explain the size of these postings.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't think that anything you've listed would be of much interest here, but I'm not overly familiar with Alexandre of London. As for orphaned jackets, the best advice is avoid, no matter how nice. And if you think it might be an orphan but aren't sure, it likely is--go with your gut.

Can't count the times I've left Burberry, Brooks Brothers, Hickey Freeman, H. Freeman and Sons on the racks for lack of trousers. Yesterday, the gods were kind and I found the trousers to a BB 1818 Madison navy suit 46L that is utterly gorgeous. It's pleated and darted and so may or may not make an appearance here, but will ultimately be flipped. End of free plug.



ATL said:


> Since we're talking about orphaned jackets, I recently came across Alexandre of London and Armani DB jackets; I figured they were in need of pants, but now I'm not so sure. The buttons, I think, were the same color of the jacket, so that's why I was looking for pants.
> 
> Are these worth picking up? They were both khaki. I KNOW I still can get the Alexandre - not so sure about the Armani.
> 
> I know this isn't really trad, so sorry.
> 
> Also, is Dior Grand Luxe a brand worth snagging - the suit is huge on me, so I'd be selling it. I see Dior Homme all the time, so I'm hesitant to pick anything up Diorish up.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*A couple sack suits: 42R corbin worsted, 40R (likely) southwick flannel*

*42R Corbin worsted sack suit, charcoal pinstripe*

I bought this off of the exchange a couple months ago, but it doesn't quite fit. It has all the tradly bells and whistles. The shoulders are exceptionally minimal, and are probably the thinnest of any suit I own.

Trousers have a flat front and no cuff.

It's yours for $35 shipped.

*CLAIMED, PP.*

*Measurements*

*Jacket:*
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18-5/8"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 24-3/4" (plus 2" to let out)
Arm pit to armpit in the front: 22"
Back of collar to bottom of jacket: 33-1/4"

*Trousers:*
Waist: 36" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 30" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
Rise: 11"
Total length: 41"

*40R (likely) Southwick flannel sack suit, navy

*I bought this suit a couple months ago from Thom Browne's Schooldays. It turned out to be a little bit short. Schooldays said he believes the suit to be a Southwick, as Southwick made this establishment's house brand. Based on the other Southwicks I own, I would say he's right.

Trousers have a flat front and no cuff.

It's yours for $35 shipped.

*CLAIMED, PP.*

*Measurements*

*Jacket:*
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 25 1/2"
Arm pit to armpit in the front: 20 7/8" - 21"
Back of collar to bottom of jacket: 30-7/8"

*Trousers:*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31", uncuffed (plus 2"+ to let out)
Rise: 11"
Total length: 41"


----------



## ATL

Thanks for the input, 32. My instinct was to leave them, of course, and I'll continue to do so in the future.

Is there any interest in the 11E Park Avenues seen here (first two pics) or, for that matter, the 9C Sheltons? https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ Both are old-school Allen Edmonds, I believe.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Sweaters*

*Lambswool V-necks by Club Room
*

Size Large. In navy, burgundy, and rust. $12 each or $30 for the lot. Shipped, of course.
*
BURGUNDY AND RUST CLAIMED, PP. NAVY STILL AVAILABLE.*

*Measurements*
Navy
Pit to pit: 23.5"
Total length: 26.5"
Sleeve length shoulder seam to cuff: 24.5"

Burgundy
Pit to pit: 23.5"
Total length: 28"
Sleeve length shoulder seam to cuff: 24.25"

Rust
Pit to pit: 23.5"
Total length: 28"
Sleeve length shoulder seam to cuff: 24.25"

*Fair Isle Vest by Orvis*

Size medium, but see measurements. 100% wool. I don't think it was ever worn.

$25 shipped

*Measurements
*Pit to pit: 21.5"
Across the bottom: 20.5"
Total length: 28.5"
Across the shouders, at the top: 14.5"

*Lands End Crewneck Sweater*

Navy. Size medium. 100% wool. Made in Great Britian.

Pit to pit: 20"
Total length: 27"
Sleeve length shoulder seam to cuff: 18.5" cuffed, 20.5" uncuffed

$15 shipped

*CLAIMED, PP.*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Tradly Trow.*

*Lands End Wide Wale Corduroys*

Size 35, but see measurements.
Reddish rust color. Tailored fit.

$15 shipped.

*Measurements*
Across the waist: 18.5"
Inseam: 32.25"
Rise: 11"

*GAP flannel-ish Slacks*

So not textbook trad, but still some warm, mostly-wool trousers.

31x32, but see measurements. 70% recycled wool (how sustainable!). Grey and fuzzy. Could possibly compare with Bean Town and Field trousers?

$15 shipped.

*Measurements*
Across the waist: 16.25"
Inseam: 32"
Rise: 11"

*Lands End Pincord Pants
*

Can't really wear them now, but summer should be here soon enough. I hope.

Size 34, but see measurements.

$12 shipped.

*Measurements
*Across the waist: 17.5"
Inseam: 30"
Rise: 12"

*Cole Haan Brown Belt

*

And to hold up all your new trousers, here's a belt.

Size 34, but strap measures 36" to middle hole and 42" in total length. Belt is a nice medium brown. Made in Canada. It has some memory around the holes and deflects a little. See the pictures for more information.

$15 shipped.

As with any of my offerings, offers welcome.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*40R Duffle Coat*

*40R Duffle Coat

*

Size 40 duffle coat in camel. 75% wool, 25% nylon. Leather toggle straps, throat latch, the works. A 38R or 40R would wear this well. I'm a 38 and found the fit to be just right.

$50 shipped.
*
Measurements*
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18.75"
Across the chest: 24"
Bottom of hood to bottom of coat: 37.5"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5"


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*38R/40R Grenfell Trench Coat*

*38R/40R Grenfell Trench Coat
*

100% cotton trench with a 100% wool liner. Made in England by Grenfell of fame. No stains or damage to speak of. All buttons, d-rings, and buckles in great shape. Check out the other pictures. It's a beauty.

$70 shipped.

*Measurements
*Across the chest: 24"
Arm pit to cuff: 19"
Back of collar to bottom of coat: 38"

Let me know if you want any other measurements.


----------



## conductor

Oxxford cashmere coat from a page or two ago sold.

Thanks


----------



## Hardiw1

These items still available.



Hardiw1 said:


> Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 sack blazer
> Appears to be black
> 2 patch pockets, 3 button sleeve, single vent
> Tagged 45L
> Last drop to $30
> 
> Chest: 23.5
> Waist: 22.5
> Sleeve: 23.75
> Length boc: 32.5
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark fits
> flat front - no cuff
> Bought these off the exchange a little while ago and, sadly, did not fit me. They are different than they are tagged, I knew that going in, but hoped they'd work.
> They all measure about a 31(maybe 32)x 29
> Can't believe these haven't gotten grabbed up yet. - CLAIMED


----------



## Hardiw1

Never worn!



Hardiw1 said:


> Florsheim "Berkley" Beef rolls
> New without box
> Size 8.5D - $40


----------



## Hardiw1

AE tassles on page before have sold.


----------



## jkidd41011

Gitman Brothers Size Large $30.00 Shipped
Neck - 16.5'
P2P - 25"
Sleeves - 35.5"
BOC - 32.5"

Vineyard Vines Size Large $10.00 Shipped
I just noticed a two small spots on and just below the pocket and slight fading in the armpit area on the VV...would still make a good beater shirt.
Neck - 16.5-"
P2P - 24"
Sleeves - 35.5"
BOC - 32.5


----------



## CMDC

I came across 5 Brooks Brothers 16.5 x 33 non-irons today in like new condition: 3 blue forward point; 2 ecru button down. All traditional fit. I didn't grab them but I'm sure they'd be there if I went back. PM if interested. They'd be $20 conus each.


----------



## dawgvet

Just received the Lands End jacket from a few pages back from TweedyDon. It was just as described and had very good experience buying from him. 
Regards,
Jedidah


----------



## Patrick06790

Consolidation

LL Bean sweater size Large-regular. No issues. Length 26, chest 22 x 2, sleeve 25. $25 shipped CONUS








https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0072-1.jpg

AE Walden 10D. As worn by my attorney until he discovered he needed a 10 EEE - a long and painful process, but he's a rock. With bags and box. $35 shipped CONUS.









https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0132.jpg








https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0130.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0131.jpg

AE MacNeil 9D vintage with suicide heel. Clean, great shape. $60 shipped CONUS. I'll even throw in a set of bags - I've got quite a few rattling around.

















https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0040.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0039.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0037.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/for sale 2011/DSCN0036.jpg

Brooks bd, peach color stripes, unusual.


















Almost the same deal in blue.


















$15 shipped CONUS each or both for $25.


----------



## Steve Smith

dkoernert said:


> Where are all the shoes? Haven't seen too many offerings recently


Prices include US shipping with tracking.. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Alden for BB Tan Tassel Loafer, no box. *7B* $150.


Peal & Co Black Calf Monk. An elegant shoe. The consensus is that these are made by C&J. * 7D and 7.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Tan Penny Loafer. I can't find any indication of where these are manufactured. They are not Alden or AE. 8D. $110.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


Brooks Brothers Italian Suede and Canvas Tennis Shoes. 8.5D. $175.


Peal & Co Tan Burnished Calf Kiltie Tassel Loafers. *8.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Brown Suede Bucks. Left shoe is slightly darker than right. This was a display pair which had one shoe out in the light while the other spent months in the box. Dime-sized faint stain on left toe. * 9D* $130.


Peal & Co Oak Wax Hide Commando Sole. Substantial shoes, water resistant leather. *9D*. $185.***SOLD***


Peal & Co White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Every pair of these which I have seen has some visible glue on them. The pair pictured (9D) has more glue on it than the other pair. The glue can be covered up or removed, but it is probably not necessary since a pair of eyeballs looking at a shoe is 5+ feet away. I didn't take a photo of the soles. Nothing to see, completely virgin leather soles with stitching hidden in channels. 9D and 9.5D. $140.


Alden for BB Tan Calf Tassel Loafer. *9.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. *10D*. $180.


Peal & Co Lt Tan Wingtips. Small crease and mark on side of one shoe. *10E*. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Black Calf Penny Loafer. Made in USA, by Allen Edmonds I think. 11D. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11.5D*. $175.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *12D*. $185.


Peal & Co Brown Monkstrap. The consensus seems to be that these are made by C&J. *12E * $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *12E*. $175.


Peal & Co Blue Nappa Leather Slipper. *13D*. $55.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I came across some truly classic items while on vacation over the holidays. I apologize for the somewhat higher prices, but these came from a consignment shop and I was forced (they couldn't be left behind) to pay consignment prices for them. I think they're all well worth it.

First is a *vintage Harris Tweed, 3/2 sack* in black and grey herringbone. The union label indicates early 60s to mid 70s vintage and it is in immaculate condition. The Harris Tweed label is also of that era. It is tagged a 40 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 18", length (boc) 29". This coat is fully canvassed, has welted seams, latched vent and natural shoulders. You won't find jackets made to these specs any more. Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS










   

Next is a beautiful *tweed made for the Men's Shop at The Broadmoor* in Colorado Springs. The tweed is a loaded with subtle coloras and the construction is spectacular. It is fully canvassed, has welted seams, latched vent and very lightly padded shoulders. It has two patch pockets and real leather buttons. There is no tagged size, but the approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 25" +2", shoulders 18" and length (boc) 30". Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS










   

Very lightly worn light oak *Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings*, size 8 D. These are in excellent condition, probably worn no more than a handful of times. They still have the suicide heels. Asking $97.50 shipped CONUS










    

I I've been looking for a classic blue Brooks Brothers OCBD for myself and was thrilled when I thought I had found one. However, with the older one's you bought a size up and it shrunk down to fit you. This one had already shrunk, so its more like a 17/34, than the 17.5/35 its labeled. Great USA made shirt with an unlined collar and i'm asking $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

All SOLD except for the Sorels, which are now just $55 shipped CONUS.



TDI GUY said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS. All length measurements taken from the bottom of the collar. Most items were purchased new and have not been altered. Most items present as-new: those that don't (the more vintage pieces) show signs of normal wear but have no issues. I'm selling these simply to cull the herd.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers University Blazer 42R $95
> SOLD
> 2. Brooks Brothers Tan Corduroy 3/2 Darted Sport Coat 42R $50
> SOLD
> 3. J.Press Brownwatch Sport Coat 41R $75
> SOLD
> 4. Southwick Douglas Gray Wool Suit 41R $125
> SOLD
> 5. Polo Ralph Lauren Gray Herringbone Unconstructed Sport Coat L (fits like a 42/43R/L) $65
> 
> Sorel Caribou Boots 10 $65-->$55
> From the days when they were still made in Canada. Worn no more than six times. Fit is on the slightly smaller side of true to size, as in I wear a 9.5 in almost everything and with heavier socks these fit me fine.


----------



## DFPyne

FLASH TIE Sale - All Emblematic & Repp Ties $10 Each (Further Discounts on Multiples) 
Group A) Emblematic Ties 
1) Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









2) Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









3) Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









4) Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"









5) Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









6) British Clubs for Bullock's 3" Coat of Arms Tie

7) Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









8) Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 









9) Brown Fox Tie - 75% Polyester, 25% Silk - 3"

10) Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

11) Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

12) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








13) Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








14) Unlabeled Blue Striped Golf Stroke Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"








15) Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









16) Alynn Blue Striped Golf Flag Poll Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.5"

17) Pierre Cardin Red Golfer Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









18). Polo by Ralph Lauren Striped Green Golfer Tie - Made in the USA 100% Silk-3.5"


Group B - Repp Stripes 
1) Christian Dior Blue with White, Red & Grey Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.25"

2) Jos. A. Banks Blue & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

3) Brooks Brothers Green, Gold & Red Repp - 100% Silk Made in the USA - 3.75"

5) Black & Brown 1826 Gold, Blue & White Repp - 100% Silk - 3.5"

6) Turquoise, Yellow & Red Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

7) Joseph Abboud Black, Grey & Silver Repp - 100% Silk - 3"

8) Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie - Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87 - Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


FLASH TIE SALE - All Below Ties $15 Shipped (Further Discounts on Multiples) 
1) Turnbull & Asser Blue - 100% Silk - 3.25"


2) Bonwit Teller Purple Dimonds - Made in Italy - 100% Silk - 3.25"


3) Hardy Ames - 100% Silk - 3"


4) Burt Pulitzer Blue with Blue Cirlce Design - 100% Silk - 3.25"


5) Robert Talbott Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"


6) Robert Talbott Tan with Green & Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"


7) Bergdorf Goodman Blue with Red - 100% Silk - 3.25"


8) Christian Dior Red Cirlces - Made in the USA - 100% Silk - 3.25"


9) Christian Dior Greyish Blue Cirlces - 100% Silk - 2.8"


10) Christian Dior Blue Diamonds - 100% Silk -3.25"


11) Christian Dior Red, Blue, Tan, White, Grey Repp - 100% Silk - 3.25"


12) Christian Dior Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3"


13) Dunhill London - Grey Squares - 100% Silk - 3.25"


14) Dunhill Grey with Green Cirlce - 100% Silk - 3"


15) Dunhill Red & Blue Circles - 3"


16) Brown Circle Design - 100% Silk


13) Black Gucci Logo Tie - 100% Silk Made in Italy - 4"


----------



## DFPyne

New Items:
1. Vineyard Vines Yellow Beach Chair Tie - 3.75" Mint Condition 
[$35 Shipped]


2. 39R 34W Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Charcoal Pin Stripe Sack Suit
[$75 Shipped]
Jacket -
Sleeve: 24"
Chest: 19.5"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 30"
Pant -
Inseam: 29.5" + 2" Cuff + 1.5" to let out
Waist: 17" x 2


3. 3 Crown Navy Blue Enamel Blazer Buttons - Perfect For the Columbia Student/Alum With Style 
2 Front Buttons & 4 Sleeve Buttons
[$35 Shipped]


4. Psychedelic J. Press 100% Wool Bright Paisley Tie -4"
[$25 Shipped]


5. Triminham's of Bermuda Compass Emblematic Tie - 3.5" 
[$18 Shipped]


6. Blanford Crested Clubs Eagle with World Emblematic Tie - 3"
[$15 Shipped]


Drops:
7. 42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$20 Shipped]


8. University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons
2 Front Buttons, 6 Blazer Buttons
[$30 Shipped]


9. Viyella R.C.A.F. (Royal Canadian Air Force) Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie
[$12 Shipped]


10. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$20 Shipped]



11. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Guard Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk
[$15 Shipped]


12. 34" Canterbury Golf Belt
[$15 Shipped]
(Pretty beat up, but still very well made)


13. Lacoste Green Stretch Belt - Size 36
[$12 Shipped]


14. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$15 Shipped]


15. Preston Made in New England USA Khaki Braided Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


16. Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$25 Shipped]


17. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$18 Shipped]


18. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$20 Shipped]









19. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$20 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"









20. Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$20 Shipped] 









21. LL Bean Made in the USA Blue Oxford 15.5-3


22. 42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$40 Shipped]
3/2 Roll, quarter lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









23. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

24. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


25. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$20 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


26. L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$25 Shipped]


27. Fred Perry Blue Cotton Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]


28. Fred Perry Black Long Sleeved Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]


29. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]


Sold:
- Brooks Brothers Eyeglass Case


----------



## datsunfan

*Black and brown overcoat, Southwick herringbone suit, Polo silk ties, and Corbin herringbone SC*

Black and brown overcoat by unknown maker. The only tag in this coat is an ACWA Union tag from the 1962-1976 (has red numbers so it is from the early part of that period). Measures to a 40S. I wear a 42S(19" shoulder, 24.5 sleeve, 22.5" chest) and the coat fits me pretty well over just a shirt. The shell material feels like wool. Front pockets are lined with a material that feels and looks like it could be a jersey fabric. Split raglan shoulders with very little if any padding. 3 button front. Zip-out lining with pass through to the 2 exterior pockets. Many more photos here.

*Price $55 shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally at cost minus $15.*










*Measurements:*
Pit-to-pit: 23"
width at middle button: 23.5" 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 39"
Sleeve length: 25"
Vent length: 13"
Weight with lining is about 3.5 lbs

    

  


Southwick for Norton Ditto dark gray herringbone wool suit in size 42 Tall. Excellent condition. Jacket is fully canvassed and has a single rear vent. Jacket sleeves are lined and body is quarter-lined. Pants aredouble forward pleated and unlined. Trousers have belt-loops and interior suspender buttons. More photos here. The photo of the sleeve presents the most accurate depiction of the color. Note: there is some piling on the interior trouser pocket linings.

*Price $45 shipped CONUS. **Will ship internationally at cost minus $12.*










*Jacket Measurements
*-Half chest (pit-to-pit): 23"
-Shoulder: 19.25"
-Length(from bottom of collar): 32.5"
-Sleeve length: 25" + 2" to let out
-Waist(at top button): 21"
-Lapel width: 3 5/8"
*
Pants Measurements*
-Half waist: 18.5" + 1" to let out
-Inseam: 31.5"+ 0.5" to let out (also has 1.5" cuff)
-Outseam: 43.5"
-Front rise: 12"
-Rear rise: 18"
-Thigh width: 13"
-Knee width: 11.5"
-Leg opening: 9.75"

    

   

2 Polo by Ralph Lauren made in USA silk ties.
Asking price *$12 shipped CONUS each or $20 for both shipped*. *Will ship internationally at cost minus $5.*









*Polo "Hand Rolled" green/red/yellow/silvery-light blue repp tie. *
Notes: The right upper corner of the keeper tag has come off and needs to be reattached. The tie has visible finish stitching on both tips. Made in USA of imported fabric. There is a small pin-sized hole in the tie from the store tag located 28.5" from the large tip of the tie.
*Width: 3.5" Length: 55"*

      

*Polo magenta/yellow/green/purple/red/blue/silver plaid tie.*
Notes: The left upper corner of the keeper tag has come off and needs to be reattached. Made in USA of imported fabric. There is a small pin-sized hole in the tie from the store tag located 29.5" from the large tip of the tie.
*Width: 3 5/8" Length: 56 1/2"*
     

This Corbin SC is also still available



datsunfan said:


> Corbin for the Men's shop at The Broadmoor 3/2 black and white herringbone sportcoat - 42R. Made in the USA and feels at least half canvassed. The jacket has no material tag, but feels like a very soft wool or perhaps lambswool. The jacket has a couple of areas with the stitching coming loose: the collar felting and the inner lining where it connects to the bottom of the back of the jacket. *Price $35-> $30 OBO shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally for cost minus $11.*
> *
> Measurements*
> Shoulder - 19"
> P2P- 22"
> Waist(at middle button)- 20.5"
> Sleeve- 24.5"+1" to let out
> Length(from BOC)- 30"


----------



## Steve Smith

ALL ITEMS NEW

Prices include US shipping. First quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB.

*---SMALL---*

Measurements for a Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 20.75.
Sl (measured like a shirt) 32 3/8.
L (BOC) 25.5
I am not taking "shoulder" measurements on these because they are not built like a suit or shirt.

Navy Sea Island Cable Knit V Neck. S $75.***SOLD***
Taupe Sea Island Cable Knit Crew. Close up is slightly darker than TTC, Group shot is off on this sweater. S $75.
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S $75.
Green Sea Island V Neck. S $75.
Subdued Green Merino V Neck. S $55.









Lt Blue Saxxon Wool Crew. S $95.***SOLD***
Brown/White Merino/Silk/Cashmere V Neck. S $95
White/Blue Argyle Supima Cotton V Neck. S $70.***SOLD***
Taupe/Green Linen Argyle V Neck. S $75.









Blue 4 Button Merino. S. $60.***SOLD***
Aqua Cashmere V Neck. Has a pale red line all the way around the inside of the collar, does not show through. S $100.
Lt Green Lightweight Saxxon Wool V Neck. S $60.***SOLD***
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S. $75.









Navy Merino Super 120's Crew. S $65.
Navy Alpaca/Silk Cardigan. S $85.***SOLD***
Navy BBCC Saxxon V Neck. S $65.
Dark Blue Heather Scottish Lambswool Crew. S $70***SOLD***









Yellow BBCC Cashmere V Neck. Sweater is brighter than close up shows. S $125.
Gray Cashmere V Neck. S 135.***SOLD***
Gray Cashmere Argyle. S. $125.
Black Cashmere V Neck. S $125.
Navy BBCC Cashmere V Neck. S $125.
Colors are washed out in group shot. Close ups are more TTC.









Navy Argyle V Neck. S $60***SOLD***
Navy/White BBCC Cotton Zip Up. S $70.
Green Argyle Crew Neck. S $60.









*---MEDIUM---*

Measurements on a M Scottish Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 21.75.
Sl 33.5.
L (BOC) 25.5.

BBCC Lt Gray Cashmere Full Zip. $398 Retail. M $135.***SOLD***
BBCC Navy Crew Neck Cashmere. M $125.***SOLD***
BBCC Navy V neck Cashmere. M $125.
BBCC Navy Argyle Half Zip Cashmere, Waistband, back and sleeves are navy. M $135.
BB Aqua V neck Cashmere. M $135.
BBCC Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $125.***SOLD***
BB Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $135.***SOLD***









Green/Brown Lambswool One Button Shawl Collar. M $70.
Lt Burg Flecked Heavyweight Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. M. $95.***SOLD***
Dk Gray/Lt Gray Scottish Cashmere Cardigan. M. $135.
Dk Gray Rib Knit Lambswools Shawl Collar. M. $80.***SOLD***
Grayish Blue Flecked Heavyweight Half Zip Saxxon. M. $95.









*----LARGE---*

Fair Isle Shawl Collar 1 Button. $70.
Navy V Neck Saxxon. L. $70.***SOLD***
Navy Merino V Neck. L. $60.***SOLD***







]

Berry Heather Cashmere Cardigan. L. $135.
Pink Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Navy Cashmere BBCC Crew Neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Green Cashmere V neck. L $135.
Slate Blue V neck. L $70.
Navy Cashmere BBCC V neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. L $135.









Burgundy / Navy Crewneck. L $65.***SOLD***
BBCC Bulky Cotton Cable Knit Tennis Sweater, Navy / Dk Green at neck and waist. L $85.
Cotton Off White Shawl Collar, Navy Stripes continue down front and sleeves. L $85.
V Neck Sweater Vest. L $50.***SOLD***









Gray Shetland Cardigan, Lighter gray along bottom and ends of cuffs. L $75
Lt Gray BBCC Cashmere Zip Sweater. L $135.
Bulky Navy Saxxon Wool Cardigan. L $110.***SOLD and no longer pictured***
Green / Tan Shawl Collar. L $70.









*---EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XL:
P2P 24.75
Sl 36
L 27.5

Navy BBCC Cashmere Cardigan. XL $145.***SOLD***
Charcoal Gray / Gray Cashmere Cardigan, back is lt gray. XL $145.
Burnt Orange Cashmere Crew Neck. XL $135.
Purple Heather Cashmere Cardigan XL $145
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***
Black Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***









Charcoal Gray Ribbed Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Blue Merino 4 Button. XL. $85.***SOLD***
Off White Saxxon Cable Knit 4 Button. XL $90
Bulky Black Supima Cable Knit Shawl Collar. XL $85.
Heather Burgundy Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. XL $95.







[/URL

*---EXTRA EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XXL
P2P 25.5
Sl 36
L 28.5

Navy Zip Front BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Navy V Neck BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Lt Green V neck Cashmere. XXL. $135.
Red Turtleneck Cashmere XXL. $135.***SOLD***
Black Turtleneck Cashmere XXL $135.***SOLD***
[URL=https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Sweaters/?action=view&current=z4830.jpg]


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison two-button darted navy suit, single vent. Tagged 46L and 41W. Pleated trousers with cuffs. Made in USA with fabric woven in Italy. I would call this a mid-weight wool. I can find no flaws in this garment. Measurements are: pit to pit, 24 inches; shoulder width, 21 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32 inches; sleeve length, 26 inches with another two inches possible. Inseam on the trousers is 31 inches with an outseam of 43 inches. Waist hand measures to 38, with another two inches possible. $75 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A cashmere cable-knit sweater tagged XL by Bullock and Jones. Made in Scotland. 95 percent cashmere, 5 percent wool. Measurements: pit to pit, 25.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 27.75 inches; sleeves, 25 inches. The thumbnail that includes the tag most closely captures the actual color. $25 CONUS












A Gitman OCBD in 16.5x34. This is some seriously thick oxford cloth. Shirt is in brand-new condition, with no stains, tears, missing buttons or flaws of any kind. $15 CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*LL Bean Made in USA Wool Insulated coat*

No visible wear or flaws. Brown and green houndstooth. Unvented. Made in Maine. Asking $28 shipped CONUS.
Size unmarked but measures: 21" shoulders | 25" pit to pit | 25" sleeves | 33" total length


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 charcoal flannel sack suit. Small herringbone pattern in the flannel. Beautiful suit all around.
Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

Trousers flat front w/ 1.5 inch cuff. 35 waist; 29.5 inseam +1 underneath

$65 conus



















Here's something you won't find anymore. Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India sport shirt. I'm not sure if this counts as madras as the cotton is a bit heavier in weight than other madras. Still has the price tag attached.

Size XL.
Pit to Pit: 25.5

$24 conus




























Brooks Brothers pink forward point non iron dress shirt

16.5 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue long sleeve gingham non iron

Size L

$22 conus


----------



## wacolo

$40--->$30 Tweed for M.S. McClellan in Knoxville. A glen plaid with great color. Browns, Olives, Reds, Tans. 3/2, Swelled edges, single vent, leather elbow patches and soft shoulders. Half-lined and made in USA. Very nice shape. No holes or tears. The measurements are.....
Chest 22.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31.5


----------



## ArtVandalay

The temptation of that McClellan...I was hoping it was sold already!


----------



## TDI GUY

Sorels are now SOLD as well.

Thanks, everyone. Will hopefully be posting some pants, ties and shoes soon.


----------



## ArtVandalay

There's a pair of size 9-medium J. Crew tan bucks at Goodwill that I can pick up if anyone's interested. In really good shape, just kind of on the expensive side. If anyone's interested I can pick them up tomorrow. Price is $30 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

've been in Shetland hoarding mode over the last couple of weeks, so I'm culling a few from my personal collection. Sleeve measurements are measured like shirt sleeves.

*Lands End Shetland - Size large* - Made in the UK - Heather Pink - Saddle shoulders, no flaws that I can find. A very soft shetland.









24" pit to pit | 34" sleeves | 27.5 length from top of back collar to bottom hem

*Asking *$26* > $24*

*LL Bean V-Neck Shetland - size Large* - modern day, made in China model. The V-neck style just isn't my thing. Got this on the exchange a month or so ago. No evident flaws.


24" pit to pit | 26.5" shoulder to bottom hem | 34.5" sleeve

*Asking *$22 *> $20*

*16x36 VTG Brooks must-iron OCBD in light purple*


Claimed

*46L Lands End Harris Tweed* - 2B darted - charcoal herringbone - great condition, no evident flaws. Full lined. USA.

 
Claimed
*

Robert Talbot for Ford's Rocky River Repp Tie* - ~3.5 wide - in like new condition, no issues.








*Asking* $15 *> $13.50*

*Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack*
Measures 18.5" shoulders | 22" pit to pit | 27" sleeves | 34" length BOC








   
$21 *>** $19.50*

*Lord Jeff Shetland Sweater - Made in Ireland*


*Claimed*


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have a pair of suspenders and several belts for sale. If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that all prices do not include actual U.S.P.S. shipping charges.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/p1084461.jpg/

From top to bottom:

-- Lands' End 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. *SOLD*
-- J. Crew 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. *SOLD*
-- Unknown manufacturer (probably Lands' End) size large belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren size large belt with what I presume is genuine leather. Asking $12 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren belt without size, though it fits a 36" waist. The belt is _made in America_. Asking $12 or best offer.
-- J. Crew size large belt. Asking $10 or best offer.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/p1084463.jpg/

-- Brooks Brothers suspenders. Asking $20 or best offer. *SOLD*


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have a pair of Bookster corduroy trousers, which were _made in England._ The trousers are cuffed and have a 34.5" waist and 30" inseam. There are a couple of inches of extra cloth to let out the trousers and in the alternative they could be taken in as well. They are in excellent condition. I'm only selling them because I have lost weight. I'm asking $40 or best offer. As you can see, there are no belt loops. Instead there are side adjusters. The trousers have a single pleat. There's also a coin pocket too.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/p1084464.jpg/

This doesn't include actual U.S.P.S. shipping costs. Please send me a private message if you're interested.


----------



## JordanW

*One and only price drop. * Someone pick these up!

Anglo American style 312 in Autumn leaf shell on amber laminate - color code LNIH. Size is 55-18.

https://www.angloamericanopticalltd.c...ses/model-312/

These are in perfect condition and retail for $189.00.

$95 > *$75 **+ actual shipping
*










 ​


----------



## chilton

Alden 35mm Cordovan Belt with Handsewn Tab. MB 5711 Black with Nickel Buckle. Size 40. Asking $125 CONUS, open to offers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Great deal on that LE made-in-England shetland. Those old LE's are awesome.


----------



## jfkemd

a couple of trad neckties

Lochcarron Harris wool tie
Made in Scottland with Harris yarns
$20 shipped











Polo necktie
$15 shipped


----------



## Jovan

I think you mean "Locharran". I have a tartan tie from them.


----------



## jt2gt

Quoddys went back for refurb...will post after pics to see how Quoddy does at sprucing these up. LL Beans are still available. How about $55 shipped. JT


jt2gt said:


> Crepe soled Boat shoes:
> 
> LL Bean Signature Boat shoes. Size 8.5. Very light wear, leather looks great. Worn 5-8 times, great shape, shows slight darkening of soles from light wear. $60 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Quoddy Peanut Griz. Size 8.5. Has seen good amount of wear and probably could use a visit back to quoddy for resole/refurb. Which they will do fast and pretty cheap (I think $50 or so including shipping). $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Thanks...JT


----------



## Hardiw1

Corbin Glen Plaid
3/2 sack
1/2 lined
Made in the USA
Very soft shoulder, minimal padding
$35

Shoulder: 19.5
p2p: 23.5
Waist: 22
Sleeve:26
Length boc: 31.5










 

Deansgate 
darted
2 button
Fully lined
tagged 44L
$35

Shoulder: 21.5
p2p: 25
Waist: 23.25
Sleeve: 25.5
Length boc: 32.5










  

Botany 500 Glen Plaid
2 button darted
Made in the USA
$25

Shoulder: 19
p2p: 23.25
Waist: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Length boc: 30.75

Small tear in lining at inside pocket, pictured.
Small hole on right shoulder, pictured.










   

Southwick 3/2 flannel sack blazer
Appears to be new
1/2 lined
Made in the USA
$45

Shoulder: 18.5
p2p: 22.5
Waist: 22
Sleeve: 22.5
Length: 29.5












Botany 500 coat
This is a big coat very heavy.
Buttons need attention is the only issue, pictured.
$60

p2p: 24.5
Length boc: 44.5
It's hard to measure sleeve length because the sleeve attaches at the collar, my closest guess measurement is around 23.5

I wear a 41-42R and this is way too big on me even with a jacket on underneath.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Both these items are sold. Thanks.



32rollandrock said:


> A cashmere cable-knit sweater tagged XL by Bullock and Jones. Made in Scotland. 95 percent cashmere, 5 percent wool. Measurements: pit to pit, 25.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 27.75 inches; sleeves, 25 inches. The thumbnail that includes the tag most closely captures the actual color. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gitman OCBD in 16.5x34. This is some seriously thick oxford cloth. Shirt is in brand-new condition, with no stains, tears, missing buttons or flaws of any kind. $15 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

DROPS..



CMDC said:


> Another batch. The stockroom is getting pretty full here so this might be the last listing for a while. If there's anything that you've been eyeing--there's been a lot I've put up over the past week or so--please feel free to make a reasonable offer. I'm more than willing to deal to clear some things out.
> 
> Brooks Brothers tattersall forward point no iron dress shirt
> Various shades of olive
> 
> 17 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron made in USA ocbd
> 
> 17 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint no iron ocbd
> 
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Paine tartan sport shirt. Made in England
> Tagged 44. Measures to 16.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troy Shirtmakers Guild contrast collar french cuff forward point dress shirt
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren oxford cloth pants. An ocbd for your legs.
> 
> 42 x 28.5
> 
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## AlanC

Buy these today so I can ship them to you before I fly out Wednesday for 2 1/2 weeks, and can use the money to buy myself something during my layover in Paris.

You know you love trains. Now $12 delivered!



AlanC said:


> *Vineyard Vines* trains tie
> Made in USA
> 
> $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img703.imageshack.us/i/img6008d.jpg/ https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img6010y.jpg/


This would sell for hundreds of dollars from Paul Stuart. Get a classic but unique Made in England Harrington in perfect shape for a fraction of retail.

Tagged Medium but might work for a Large. Make me an offer!



AlanC said:


> *Paul Stuart* Harrington jacket
> Made in England
> Size: M (P2P: 24")
> Wool-Silk-Linen Blend
> 
> *NOW $35!* delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Pully

Price drops; make me an offer!


Pully said:


> My resolution this year is to finally get rid of all the clothing I'm saving for the tailor/anticipated middle age weight gain/a rainy day. Here's the first go at it:
> 
> All prices include shipping in the continental United States. Everything I'm selling is used, but if it's not in generally good condition I'll try to be explicit about the deficit.
> 
> *Ben Silver red & white stripe OCBD* $30>>*$25
> 
> *Made in USA of imported fabric. MOP buttons in good condition, though the second from the top looks like it's getting ready to chip. Both spare buttons are present. No noticeable wear on the collar or cuffs. The back has side pleats rather than a box pleat.
> 
> Tag size: 16½ x 35
> Pit to pit: 24.5"
> Across shoulders: 19.5"
> Bottom of collar to hem: 32"
> Sleeve: 25.25"
> Collar: 16.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Antediluvian Abercrombie & Fitch blue, white & green stripe OCBD *$30>>*$25
> *
> Tag size large. Made in USA, "100% combed cotton two-ply oxford," much beefier than the Ben Silver. No notable wear. This one has all the trimmings: box pleat, locker loop and center back collar button. The previous owner's name is was written on the collar by the cleaners.
> 
> Tag size: L
> Pit to pit: 25"
> Across shoulders: 20.5"
> Bottom of collar to hem: 32"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Collar: 17"


----------



## jkidd41011

Interest check. I have a Patagonia zip shell jacket with the synchilla lining I am going to sell. Size is xxl, color is green and it was made in the US. It's a little over 12 years old and I am the original owner. It's in really nice condition. If there is any interest let me know and I'll post pictures.


----------



## CMDC

Yesterday I came across a Barbour Beaufort in 44 while thrifting. It was the "classic" model. All in all it was in very good condition...not dried out; zippers and pockets all very good. The only problem was that there was a patch of discoloration on the back, as shown. If anyone would like me to pick it up, PM me and I'll make a run and see if it's still there. It would be $75 conus. Given the higher asking price by the thrift, it should still be there I'd think.


----------



## AlanC

I'm leaving town Wednesday so buy fast!

*Sold!*Genuine Alligator Belt (not sure of the maker)
Tagged size: 34 (~33" to middle hole)

Good shape, alligator is pieced (which is how you do it, I guess), but seems of solid quality.

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img6193z.jpg/ https://img685.imageshack.us/i/img6202ns.jpg/ 

Vintage *Swank* studs on card
Made in USA

Fantastic set of smoked mother of pearl studs still on the original card. You won't find anything like this very often.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

Vintage *Krementz* cufflinks
smoked mother of pearl, double sided

Krementz is one of the classic American makers of cufflinks.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

Vintage cut mother of pearl cufflinks
Classic understated style. The cufflinks are beautifully iridescent, which can't really be captured on camera.

$30 delivered CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

The LLBean insulated coat and Lands End sweater previously posted are no longer available.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

The following items are still available. Make me an offer!



DoghouseReilly said:


> *Lambswool V-necks by Club Room
> *
> 
> Size Large. In navy, burgundy, and rust. $12 each or $30 for the lot. Shipped, of course.
> *
> BURGUNDY AND RUST CLAIMED. NAVY STILL AVAILABLE.*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Navy
> Pit to pit: 23.5"
> Total length: 26.5"
> Sleeve length shoulder seam to cuff: 24.5"
> 
> *Fair Isle Vest by Orvis*
> 
> Size medium, but see measurements. 100% wool. I don't think it was ever worn.
> 
> $25 shipped
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *Measurements
> *Pit to pit: 21.5"
> Across the bottom: 20.5"
> Total length: 28.5"
> Across the shouders, at the top: 14.5"





DoghouseReilly said:


> *Lands End Wide Wale Corduroys*
> 
> Size 35, but see measurements.
> Reddish rust color. Tailored fit.
> 
> $15 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements*
> Across the waist: 18.5"
> Inseam: 32.25"
> Rise: 11"
> 
> *GAP flannel-ish Slacks*
> 
> So not textbook trad, but still some warm, mostly-wool trousers.
> 
> 31x32, but see measurements. 70% recycled wool (how sustainable!). Grey and fuzzy. Could possibly compare with Bean Town and Field trousers?
> 
> $15 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements*
> Across the waist: 16.25"
> Inseam: 32"
> Rise: 11"
> 
> *Lands End Pincord Pants
> *
> 
> Can't really wear them now, but summer should be here soon enough. I hope.
> 
> Size 34, but see measurements.
> 
> $12 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements
> *Across the waist: 17.5"
> Inseam: 30"
> Rise: 12"
> 
> *Cole Haan Brown Belt
> 
> *
> 
> And to hold up all your new trousers, here's a belt.
> 
> Size 34, but strap measures 36" to middle hole and 42" in total length. Belt is a nice medium brown. Made in Canada. It has some memory around the holes and deflects a little. See the pictures for more information.
> 
> $15 shipped.
> 
> As with any of my offerings, offers welcome.





DoghouseReilly said:


> *40R Duffle Coat
> 
> *
> 
> Size 40 duffle coat in camel. 75% wool, 25% nylon. Leather toggle straps, throat latch, the works. A 38R or 40R would wear this well. I'm a 38 and found the fit to be just right.
> 
> $50 shipped.
> *
> Measurements*
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18.75"
> Across the chest: 24"
> Bottom of hood to bottom of coat: 37.5"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5"


----------



## DFPyne

Drops:
1. Vineyard Vines Yellow Beach Chair Tie - 3.75" Mint Condition 
[$30 Shipped]


2. 39R 34W Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Charcoal Pin Stripe Sack Suit
[$70 Shipped]
Jacket -
Sleeve: 24"
Chest: 19.5"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 30"
Pant -
Inseam: 29.5" + 2" Cuff + 1.5" to let out
Waist: 17" x 2


3. 3 Crown Navy Blue Enamel Blazer Buttons - Perfect For the Columbia Student/Alum With Style 
2 Front Buttons & 4 Sleeve Buttons
[$30 Shipped]


4. Psychedelic J. Press 100% Wool Bright Paisley Tie -4"
[$20 Shipped]


5. Triminham's of Bermuda Compass Emblematic Tie - 3.5" 
[$15 Shipped]


6. Blanford Crested Clubs Eagle with World Emblematic Tie - 3"
[$12 Shipped]


7. 42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$20 Shipped]


8. University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons
2 Front Buttons, 6 Blazer Buttons
[$30 Shipped]


9. Viyella R.C.A.F. (Royal Canadian Air Force) Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie
[$12 Shipped]


10. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$20 Shipped]



11. Ben Silver Red U.S. Coast Guard Tie (Eagle with Anchor) - 3.5" Wide
100% Pure English Silk
[$15 Shipped]


12. 34" Canterbury Golf Belt
[$15 Shipped]
(Pretty beat up, but still very well made)


13. Lacoste Green Stretch Belt - Size 36
[$12 Shipped]


14. Brooks Brothers "346" 38 Leather Braided Belt
(Fits like a 40-42)
[$15 Shipped]


15. Preston Made in New England USA Khaki Braided Belt - Size 36
[$20 Shipped]


16. Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$25 Shipped]


17. Sero Large Plaid Oxford, 100% Cotton, Made in the USA - NOS
[$18 Shipped]


18. Lands' End 16-16.5 Long Sleeved Madras Shirt
[$20 Shipped]









19. Brooks Brothers Special Order Lilac Pinpoint Shirt
[$20 Shipped]
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17" 
Pit to Pit: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Collar: 15.5"









20. Brooks Brothers 16/2-34 Made in the U.S.A. Pinpoint Oxford with Contrast Collar 
[$20 Shipped] 









21. LL Bean Made in the USA Blue Oxford 15.5-3


22. 42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$40 Shipped]
3/2 Roll, quarter lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









23. 40L Jeferson Lite Wash n' Wear Khaki Suit 
2 Button Front, Undarted, 4 Buttons on each sleeve, hooked vent. Quarterlined.Flat Front and Watch pocket on trousers. Made in the USA.
[$30 Shipped]















Jacket - 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 20.5"
Sleeve Length: 27.5"
Bottom of Collar to End: 33"
Pants - 
Waist: 17.5 x2
Inseam: 34 + 1.5 Cuff

24. ~42ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Double Breasted Blazer
Golden Fleece buttons, center hooked vent.
[$30 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"


25. Brooks Brothers 43ML Shawl Collar Tuxedo Jacket
Missing all buttons, center hooked vent
[$20 Shipped]
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder:18.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeve: 22"


26. L.L. Bean Medium Sized Made in the U.S.A. Black & Blue Check Flannel 
[$25 Shipped]


27. Fred Perry Blue Cotton Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]


28. Fred Perry Black Long Sleeved Pique Tipped Polo - Tagged Large
[$25 Shipped]


29. Light Blue Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Cable Knit Sweater - Size 42: Knit in England 
[$25 Shipped]


----------



## CMDC

DROP ON SHELL LONGWINGS IN SALES FORUM


----------



## jkidd41011

jkidd41011 said:


> Gitman Brothers Size Large $30.00>>>25.00 Shipped
> Neck - 16.5'
> P2P - 25"
> Sleeves - 35.5"
> BOC - 32.5"
> 
> Vineyard Vines Size Large SOLD
> I just noticed a two small spots on and just below the pocket and slight fading in the armpit area on the VV...would still make a good beater shirt.
> Neck - 16.5-"
> P2P - 24"
> Sleeves - 35.5"
> BOC - 32.5


Price Drop on the Gitman


----------



## jkidd41011

jkidd41011 said:


> Price Drops...Always open to trades as well.





jkidd41011 said:


> Southwick for Hunt Club (no size); very nice condition...SOLD
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Waist: 18.5"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS Stuart Harris Tweed (Tagged 50R). In excellent condition, little sign of wear... $45.00>>>30.00 Shipped
> 
> Chest: 25.75"
> Waist: 24"
> Shoulder: 22"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End Harris Tweed (Tagged 40L but does not measure like a long). Tweed is in good condition. Lining has a couple wear spots (shown in pictures)...$30.00>>>22.00 Shipped
> 
> Chest: 21+"
> Waist: 20"
> Shoulder: 19+"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24.75"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andover Herringbone (No tags/measures as a short) excellent condition for a nearly 40 year old jacket...$30.00>>>18.00 Shipped
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Waist: 21.75"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 23.5"
> 2 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices include USPS Priority Mail shipping.


Add'l Price Drops


----------



## datsunfan

*Brooks Brothers BROOKSTWEED Scottish Shetland Wool Houndstooth Sportcoat - 46L*

Brooks Brothers BROOKSTWEED Scottish Shetland wool houndstooth sportcoat. Made in USA of Scottish Shetland wool. 2-button. Center vent. Darted. Fully-lined. No visible flaws. Size 46L.
*Price $40 shipped CONUS. International shipping at cost.*









*

Jacket Measurements
*-Half chest (pit-to-pit): 24.5"
-Shoulder: 20.5"
-Length(from bottom of collar): 32"
-Sleeve length: 25.5" + 1.5" to let out
-Waist(at top button): 23.5"
-Lapel width: 3.75"


----------



## catside

^Very nice


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Offers welcome on everything!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman of Philadelphia canvassed 3/2 sack tweed with subtle windowpane*
> 
> Cut for The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Four Ivy menswear shops in Princeton, of which only Hilton survives) by that icon of Ivy style H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this wonderful half-canvassed tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with the traditional two-button cuffs. The buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The tweed is absolutely* beautiful*--dark charcoal grey with a lovely subtle windowpane; the vertical stripes are burnished golden brown of autumn bracken, and the horizontal stripes are very pale tea-rose dusty pink. The jacket is half-lined with a single vent. It was, of course, as a H. Freeman Union Made in the USA.
> 
> The jacket has had a spot re-woven near the top of the top back of the left shoulder--this is hardly noticeable, and the jacket is otherwise in excellent condition. (I pictured this using a flash, to make it stand out more!) However, owing to this flaw I'm asking* just $28, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Tagged a Long, this measures: *
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32
> 
> *Please click on the close-up of the cuff to get the full beauty of this tweed!!​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Hart, Schaffner, Marx charcoal pinstripe. *
> 
> *Claimed--thank you!
> 
> 5) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R
> 
> *This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> Asking just *$20, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *(At this price it's worth buying for the jacket or trousers alone, to use with a tartan jacket or tartan trews!)
> *
> *Tagged a 43R, but please see:
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*
> 
> This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$16, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: c. 35
> Length (BOC): 26
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*
> 
> This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/5
> Length (tip to tip): 26
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Sz L Viyella. 80/20 cotton/wool.* Made in the USA. Another beautiful shirt! Asking $22, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *10) **Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $14, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> 11) *Turnbull & Asser, *revisiting their Mod heritage! Hand made in England. This tie has one single thread pull which can't be seen when it's worn--in fact, I only found it when doing the close-ups. Hence asking* just $8 or offer, CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 12) *J. Press. The Beaufort Knot! *A lovely, rich, complex paisley. In Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $9 CONUS, or offer*.


----------



## dks202

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 42L or 44L Sport Coat*

Anybody want this? It's more like 42L, too tight for me. I just got it yesterday. $35 shipped, just what I paid for it..... This is as TRAD as it gets. Three / two roll, hook vent, patch pockets.

I'll post my own pics later. I just noticed the buttons are missing on the sleeves!!


----------



## nmcheese

*Corbin Navy Blazer ~42L*

$15 shipped CONUS

This is a very good condition men's navy blazer, made in the USA, by Corbin. It is a half lined, 2 button jacket with a single rear vent and two patch pockets on the front. The measurements are pretty accurate to a normal 42L, however here are the details:

Pit to pit across chest : 22"
Shoulder seam to cuff along the outside of the sleeve: 26.5"
Top of collar to bottom of hem : 33.5"

The buttons can't be seen in the photos, but they're standard dark brown horn type buttons - 2 on the front, 4 on each sleeve.

Full resolution photos of the jacket can be seen here:


https://www.maslows.net/sales/corbin1.jpg
https://www.maslows.net/sales/corbin2.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

You are free to do as you like, of course, but if I had bought a jacket from eBay and it didn't have buttons, I would return it and demand a full refund. If the seller doesn't do so voluntarily, eBay will force the issue, as they should in this case. The defect was not disclosed on the listing, which is a big no-no in the eBay world. Give the seller a chance to make it right, and if he does not, exercise your rights. You should be made whole, which includes all shipping costs, if applicable.



dks202 said:


> Anybody want this? It's more like 42L, too tight for me. I just got it yesterday. $35 shipped, just what I paid for it..... This is as TRAD as it gets. Three / two roll, hook vent, patch pockets.
> 
> I'll post my own pics later. I just noticed the buttons are missing on the sleeves!!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Agreed. Should be pretty cut and dried for you to get your money back.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Post-Holiday Cull*

Some new, some still hanging around.

*Brooks Makers 41L Sack

*This one just about has it all: 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, lapped seams, lower patch pockets, embossed leather "hanging sheep" buttons. The buttons are in absolutely mint condition and the jacket itself is in excellent shape, without flaw. Striking houndstooth pattern. As Tweedy Don once said of a similar jacket, the buttons alone in such condition are worth the price.
















Measurements:
Shoulder 18.5
Chest 21.5
Sleeve 25.25 (+2)
Length 32 BOC

Asking $70

*Unworn Barbour Corduroy Trousers 33/32*

These were under the tree this year with my name on them. However, upon washing them for the first wearing they shrunk a bit, and they were already a bit snug on me. I have no idea what my better half paid for them, but I'm sure it's significantly more than what I'm asking. To the details then: Substantial dark rust/brown cords, single rear pocket. The fit features somewhat trim cut legs (nothing too hip though) combined with a generous rise. They are marked 34 but would really be better for a 32 or 33.



Measurements: 16.75 waist (thick corduroy though); 32 inseam

Asking $45

*Barbour Tyne Crewneck Size 40*

I bought this here and am greatly pleased with it; however, Santa brought one quite similar and she wouldn't be too pleased if I wore this one instead. The joys and pains of secret purchasing! I'm offering it her for what I have into it.





Measurements: Chest 20.5; Length 27.5

Asking $50

*Ecru Mercer and Sons, 17.5/35
*
I bought this from Wisco, but in my enthusiasm, I forgot I take a long in the M&S. Curse of the lengthy torso and all. Point collar. Excellent shape. I'm just asking what I paid. 



Asking $22

*Vintage Viyella, Large but see measurements
*
From Deacon Brothers, a venerable producer of outdoor clothing, this one is 55% wool/45% cotton in a chocolate brown. Great for chopping your wood this winter. A little wrinkled from storage, but in solid shape for a shirt of this age. Measures 22.5 across the chest, 31 in total length, and 24.5 sleeve.



Asking $22


----------



## dkoernert

Quick interest check, Came across a couple pair of Samuelsohn trousers today, all in fine condition. One khaki, one blue, and one pair of blue (cashmere blend) cords. Approx 34x34 and pleated, any interest at all?


----------



## leisureclass

Another Interest Check: Dark Brown suede AE Keene venetian loafers in 11.5D. Next to new condition, almost no wear whatsoever. Asking 60 bucks shipped CONUS, if you're interested let me know ASAP so I can dash back and grab them for you.


----------



## CMDC

I throw out another interest check: Sterlingwear navy peacoat in 42R. Excellent condition. With shipping, it'd be $80. I can run back tomorrow to see if it's still there.


----------



## CMDC

For today....

Brooks Brothers Saxxon cable knit sweater in a lovely purple. 
Tagged L
Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 28

$26 conus



















Murray's Toggery Shop yellow cableknit shetland sweater
Made in Scotland

Size L
Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length 29

$26 conus




























Pendleton made in the USA blackwatch vest
No tagged size but measures:

Pit to Pit: 22
Length (back): 22

$26 conus




























Brooks Brothers no iron button down sport shirt
Light orange w/white stripe
Size L

$22 conus



















Locharron wool tartan scarf. Made in Scotland

$16 conus


----------



## wacolo

_*All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for having a look!*_

$45 42R Corbin Sportcoat Made in USA A black and white glen plaid with a Blue and Brown windowpane. No holes or stains. Close to a three season weight, but perhaps leans just a bit heavier. Good shoulders and fully lined. Single Vented. The tie is a Talbott and is included. My size is an estimate based on these measurements......
Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 25.25

$35 40R Lands End Corduroy Sportcoat Made in USA. The Lands' End label has been removed, but it is on all of the buttons. A fantastic staple coat. Probably made by Hardwick. Fully lined with a single vent. 100% Cotton. The tie is a Talbott and is included. Check the measurements. I took them three times and the coat seems to measure out closer to a 42. Which is mainly why I am not keeping it for myself......
Chest 22
Length BOC 31.25
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 24.5

$45 Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Sportcoat 45L A unique fabric here. 100% Camel in an olive nailhead with a windowpane. Feels to be fully canvased. The coat is a 3/2 Sack with a single vent. It is in good shape with just a bit of fuzziness to the fabric. But it is camelhair after all. The coat should work fine for a 46L based on the measurements. And the tie is an Atkinsons and is included.
Chest 23.5
Length BOC 32
Shoulders seam to seam 19.5
Sleeve 25

$40 44R H Oritsky Herringbone Tweed Sportcoat. This is not a true Harris Tweed, but no one will know. Swelled edges, 3/2, sack, single vent and half lined. Every Oritsky I have come across has been fully canvased, and this feels to be the same. A high quality piece. The tie is a Lands' End USA Repp and is included. Coat is in great shape. No stains or holes......
Chest 23
Length BOC 31.5
Shoulders seam to seam 18.5
Sleeve 24


----------



## ballmouse

Brooks Brothers blue-white shirt. Tagged 16.5-34.
100% Cotton. Made in USA with fabric from Italy. Feels very nice and possibly unworn.
Split Yoke. No Pleats. *$45 with free shipping in CONUS.*


Chest:25Sleeve:34Shoulders:18.5Length:32.75

Ike Behar navy check shirt. Tagged 16-35. 
100% Cotton. Made in USA.
Pleats near the shoulders. *$40 with free shipping in CONUS.*

Feels like it's never been worn. If this was my size I would've kept it because the fabric feels very nice. There are stickers on the inside that will not peel off and the collar button is a bit loose (easy fix. I can do it by the end of the month if you want for free.).


Chest23Sleeve33.25Shoulders19.75Length31.5

Thomas Pink multicolored shirt. Tagged 16-41cm.
100% Cotton. Made in Morocco.
No pleats. French cuffs. The collar is buttoned with 2 buttons (1 normal sized and 1 large sized). *$40 with free shipping in CONUS.*

Oddly enough, the last button is sewn with pink string (the rest are with white) and is the only button with "Thomas Pink" on the button. Not sure if this is typical of Thomas Pink shirts.


Chest22Sleeve37Shoulders18.25Length29

Feel free to PM me for with any questions!


----------



## firedancer

^somebody jump on that Ike Behar #. 

Or maybe the very tradly spread collar FC outsourced pink number. 

)))))


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Bros Saxxon cable knit sweater sold.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Down, boy.



firedancer said:


> ^somebody jump on that Ike Behar #.
> 
> Or maybe the very tradly spread collar FC outsourced pink number.
> 
> )))))


----------



## jfkemd

price drop



jfkemd said:


> a couple of trad neckties
> 
> Lochcarron Harris wool tie
> Made in Scottland with Harris yarns
> $15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo necktie
> $15 shipped


----------



## srivats

Looking for bills khakis in 31x33 or 32x33 ... please PM me if you have/find any!


----------



## jt2gt

All Saints Base Cardigan. Not a staple trad brand but definitely has a trad vibe going -- thick and warm. Size Medium. PTP is about 21 or so. Pic it up for $65 shipped CONUS.


----------



## joenobody0

jt2gt said:


> All Saints Base Cardigan. Not a staple trad brand but definitely has a trad vibe going -- thick and warm. Pic it up for $65 shipped CONUS.


Did I miss the measurements or at least a stated size?


----------



## jt2gt

Whoops joe....had it in there but edited out by mistake. Put size info back in original ad. Let me know if you are interested. JT


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Ties*

*Wool

*



*Michelsons of London Wool and Angora*: This is a lovely tie I picked up here from Cardinal either last year or the year before. However, I've only worn it once and it deserves a better home. It is soft as all get out and has a vivid red liner that matches the accents in the tie. Excellent shape. $18

*Lancashire Saxony for Nordstrom*: Tags read "Woven in England" and "Made in America" as well as "All Saxony Wool." This wool tie has lovely shades of green and blue mixed with the dominant lighter plum. $15

*Silk

*



*Vintage Brooks Brothers Rep*: This one has that desirable black and white Brooks tag. Great shape. $15

*Robert Talbot Best of Class for Nordstrom*: Five years ago, this one got a good bit of rotation in my closet, but I've been on a tie binge since then and it's sadly been neglected. It's held up excellently, however, without even a hint of knot memory. $13

_*Bowties

*_



Two nice Hanauer numbers, handmade, I believe, in South Carolina and all silk. Both are fantastic with a navy blazer. Though both are only identified as Hanauer, the striped one came from Neilsons, which claims to be the South's oldest store, and the other came from Alexander's, one of the nice Southern men's stores now lost to history. I know because I bought both of them twenty years ago. One for $15 or both for $25.


----------



## hockeyinsider

hockeyinsider said:


> I have a pair of Bookster corduroy trousers, which were _made in England._ The trousers are cuffed and have a 34.5" waist and 30" inseam. There are a couple of inches of extra cloth to let out the trousers and in the alternative they could be taken in as well. They are in excellent condition. I'm only selling them because I have lost weight. I'm asking $40 or best offer. As you can see, there are no belt loops. Instead there are side adjusters. The trousers have a single pleat. There's also a coin pocket too.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/p1084464.jpg/
> 
> This doesn't include actual U.S.P.S. shipping costs. Please send me a private message if you're interested.


*SOLD.*


----------



## hockeyinsider

See below for updates.



hockeyinsider said:


> I have a pair of suspenders and several belts for sale. If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that all prices do not include actual U.S.P.S. shipping charges.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/p1084461.jpg/
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 
> -- Lands' End 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. *SOLD*
> -- J. Crew 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. *SOLD*
> -- Unknown manufacturer (probably Lands' End) size large belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer.
> -- Polo Ralph Lauren size large belt with what I presume is genuine leather. Asking $12 or best offer.
> -- Polo Ralph Lauren belt without size, though it fits a 36" waist. The belt is _made in America_. Asking $12 or best offer.
> -- J. Crew size large belt. Asking $10 or best offer.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/p1084463.jpg/
> 
> -- Brooks Brothers suspenders. Asking $20 or best offer. *SOLD*


----------



## brantley11

Four offerings today:

1.) Get a jump on setting yourself up for spring with this Gant Salty Dog Long Sleeve Madras Shirt

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/img3015o.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/img3016w.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/img3017x.jpg/

Men's Large
Locker Loop
Authentic Madras
Missing Bottom Button
p2p: 24"
shoulder seam to sleeve end: 24"
length: 31"
$17 CONUS

2.) Update your cotton khaki collection with these Charleston Khakis that are like Bills Weathered Canvas Pants

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/img3018gz.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/img3019bw.jpg/

Classic Khaki Color
Flat Front 
Cuffed
Suede Edge Pockets
Fit like Bills M3s
34" x 30.75" (Tagged 35-a little more than an 1" in an inch in the waist to let out and no extra in the hem/cuff to let out.)
$25 CONUS

3.) Show of your Scottish Family Plaid with this Locharron Wool Tie

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/img3020l.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img3021v.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/img3022k.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/img3023z.jpg/

Shephard Patten
Black and White
100% Wool
3 1/8" x 54"

$17 CONUS

4.) This may not fly for some of you on here, but I thought that it being made in USA might have some "sticking power". Pick up this Polo University Wool Herringbone Blazer

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img3011c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img3012i.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/img3014v.jpg/

It fits like a 40 R
2 Button Darted
Brown and Tan Herringbone Pattern
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve from shoulder seam: 25"
Chest: 21"
Length: 30"

$22 CONUS


----------



## ATL

Does anyone have interest in this for trade or sale? I know it's BB 346, but it's pretty nice. It's a bit big on me (40S), but I can measure if there are any takers.





I'm looking for a black or brown captoe in 9.5D, or, um, opera pumps. Or a trench that actually fits. (I fully realize some trades would likely not be 1 to 1.)


----------



## jfkemd

The Lochcarron Harris tie has been claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS!*










As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 17-33 Brooks Brothers button-down.*

*(for efdll)
*
A lovely classic shirt. Non-iron. In excellent condition. *Asking $16, or offer.*

  

*2) Pendleton wool shirts.

Both claimed!
*
*3) Size L Viyella--multihue windowpane check.*

*(for efdll)
*
This is an absolutely beautiful shirt, in excellent condition! Made in the USA; 80/20 cotton/wool.

*Asking just $22, or offer. *

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: c. 34

   

*4) LL Bean Viyella tartan shirt*

In a lovely tartan that's almost Dress Gordon, this is very similar to the shirt recently worn on An Affordable Wardrobe, under a tweed jacket. See here:

https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2012/01/abominable-plaid-dress-shirt.html

This is a seriously nice shirt; and is cut from 80/20 cotton/wool tartan fabric. In Very Good condition--conservatively, as the only flaw is that's rumpled from storage! Includes the ever-desirable locker loop at the back. *Claimed!*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 34/35

 
  

*5) Viyella shirt in beautiful Buchanan tartan!*

This is wonderful! A traditional Viyella shirt in 80/20 cotton/wool in muted Ancient Buchanan tartan--possibly one of my favourite tartan ever, with its lovely muted autumnal colours. Classically Ivy! This is rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition. *Asking just $24, or offer. *

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: c. 34


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in USA Harris Tweed cap--with fold-up earflaps!*

This is absolutely terrific! Cut from a lovely rustic Harris tweed in moss green and bark houndstooth, this cap has a quilted interior and two earflaps that fold out when needed; when not, they fold into the hat and it looks like a regular tweed cap. (This is basically the same design as Filson's Mackinaw cap.) This cap was Made in the USA.

I've been after a cap like this for ages, but realized as soon as I received this one that it's too big; I need a Medium, not a Large, for my stoat-like head. This measures c. 22 1/2" in the inside when the flaps are folded in. This cap has some minor wear on the quilted edges of the earflaps, as shown, but this obviously can't be seen when worn. But, given this, it's in Very Good condition.

Asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*








    [URL=https://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/FallWinter2011/?action=view&current=tradlyvaria096.jpg]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Offers very welcome on everything!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) H. Freeman of Philadelphia canvassed 3/2 sack tweed with subtle windowpane. 
*
Cut for The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Four Ivy menswear shops in Princeton, of which only Hilton survives) by that icon of Ivy style H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this wonderful half-canvassed tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with the traditional two-button cuffs. The buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The tweed is absolutely* beautiful*--dark charcoal grey with a lovely subtle windowpane; the vertical stripes are burnished golden brown of autumn bracken, and the horizontal stripes are very pale tea-rose dusty pink. The jacket is half-lined with a single vent. It was, of course, as a H. Freeman Union Made in the USA.

The jacket has had a spot re-woven near the top of the top back of the left shoulder--this is hardly noticeable, and the jacket is otherwise in excellent condition. (I pictured this using a flash, to make it stand out more!) However, owing to this flaw I'm asking* just $28, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a Long, this measures: *

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

*Please click on the close-up of the cuff to get the full beauty of this tweed!!​*








     

*SWEATERS:*

*1) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$17, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

*2) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$16, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*3) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION! *

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$19, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*(At this price it's worth buying for the jacket or trousers alone, to use with a tartan jacket or tartan trews!) 
*
*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*4) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*Asking just $8, or offer. *

      

*5) FREE! La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*FREE--just send me $11 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

6) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $15, or offer. *

 

*7) Ties!*








             

a) Pumpkin orange wool knit. Excellent condition. $8
b) Primose yellow Scottish wool. very Good condition. SOLD
c) Regimental with dressage (?) emblematic. Poly/silk. Excellent condition. SOLD
d) Brooks Brothers regimental. Very Good/Excellent condition. SOLD
e) Gianelli regimental. Very good/Excellent condition. SOLD
f) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic. Poly. very Good condition. $5
g) BEAUTIFUL Land's End baseball emblematic. All silk, and excellent condition! $15.


----------



## CMDC

First up is an absolutely incredible Woolrich, Made in the USA, Mackinaw coat. This is one serious jacket. Fully lined. In like new condition. I'm very seriously tempted to keep this but my closet is ridiculously full now--so your gain.

Size M

$70 conus




























LLBean Norwegian Sweater--new with tags. I haven't seen this pattern before but it seems relatively recent.

Size XL

Pit to Pit: 23.5; Length: 29.5

$45 conus



















Another LLBean Norwegian, this one in Burgundy.

Size XL but measures different from the one above

Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 27

$26 conus



















Lands End Made in UK Shetland
Deep indigo blue

Size XL

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 29

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater in green.

Size L

Pit to Pit: 23; Length: 26

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers blue ocbd popover w/flap pocket
Size XL slim fit

Neck: 17; Pit to Pit: 24.5; Sleeve 35.5

$22 conus


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Drops! *Offers very welcome.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Some new, some still hanging around.
> 
> *Brooks Makers 41L Sack
> 
> *This one just about has it all: 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, lapped seams, lower patch pockets, embossed leather "hanging sheep" buttons. The buttons are in absolutely mint condition and the jacket itself is in excellent shape, without flaw. Striking houndstooth pattern. As Tweedy Don once said of a similar jacket, the buttons alone in such condition are worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder 18.5
> Chest 21.5
> Sleeve 25.25 (+2)
> Length 32 BOC
> 
> Asking $70/65
> 
> *Unworn Barbour Corduroy Trousers 33/32*
> 
> These were under the tree this year with my name on them. However, upon washing them for the first wearing they shrunk a bit, and they were already a bit snug on me. I have no idea what my better half paid for them, but I'm sure it's significantly more than what I'm asking. To the details then: Substantial dark rust/brown cords, single rear pocket. The fit features somewhat trim cut legs (nothing too hip though) combined with a generous rise. They are marked 34 but would really be better for a 32 or 33.
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements: 16.75 waist (thick corduroy though); 32 inseam
> 
> Asking $45/42
> 
> *Barbour Tyne Crewneck Size 40*
> 
> I bought this here and am greatly pleased with it; however, Santa brought one quite similar and she wouldn't be too pleased if I wore this one instead. The joys and pains of secret purchasing! I'm offering it her for what I have into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements: Chest 20.5; Length 27.5
> 
> Asking $50/47
> 
> *Ecru Mercer and Sons, 17.5/35
> *
> I bought this from Wisco, but in my enthusiasm, I forgot I take a long in the M&S. Curse of the lengthy torso and all. Point collar. Excellent shape. I'm just asking what I paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $22/20
> 
> *Vintage Viyella, Large but see measurements
> *
> From Deacon Brothers, a venerable producer of outdoor clothing, this one is 55% wool/45% cotton in a chocolate brown. Great for chopping your wood this winter. A little wrinkled from storage, but in solid shape for a shirt of this age. Measures 22.5 across the chest, 31 in total length, and 24.5 sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $22/20


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Some serious quality from CMDC.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. First quality but label marked to prevent return to BB.

1818 Regent Soft Jacket Navy Blazer. The Soft Jackets, is the ulitimate unstructured blazer--No shoulder padding (except as noted in one jacket), in fact no padding at all. Spectacular fabric and construction, pick stitching. Italian Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric,84% Wool / 16% Mohair. Two button, double vent, made in Thailand. $420 retail. Your price* $170*.

Regent is one of Brooks Brothers slim cuts.

P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve, Length

*39R*. 20.75, 18, 24 3/8, 30.
*40S*. 21, 18 3/8, 23.5, 
*41R****SOLD***. 21.25, 18.5, 24.5, 29.5. This jacket is lightly padded in the shoulders.
*42S.* 22, 18.75, 23.5, 29.5.
*44L*. 22.75, 19.5, 25.5, 32.
*45R*. 23, 19.5, 25, 31.


----------



## ArtVandalay

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Some serious quality from CMDC.


I don't know how he does it. I would have bought two of those sweaters already if they were my size.


----------



## jkidd41011

Bills Khakis:

Pair #1 SOLD

Pair #2 is tagged 35. They measure 17+" across the waist by 28". 1" on the cuff. There is a small hole and I would classify these more as beater pants. They are the heavier weight. $12.00 Shipped


























Pair #3 is tagged 36. They measure 18" across the waist by 31". 1.5" on the cuff and there appears to be a decent amount to let the waist out if needed. They are the lighter weight cotton. $30.00 Shipped


















Shirts/Sweaters:

Gitman Brothers Size Large $30.00>>>25.00>>>22.00 Shipped
Neck - 16.5'
P2P - 25"
Sleeves - 35.5"
BOC - 32.5"


















Paul James Sweater made in England Tagged Sz M $25.00 Shipped


----------



## jkidd41011

Note - all three pairs of Bills are M2P's


----------



## sbdivemaster

ArtVandalay said:


> I don't know how he does it. I would have bought two of those sweaters already if they were my size.


You looking for a Bean Norwegian?


----------



## Andy Roo

Andy Roo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here might be interested in this pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan LHS penny loafers, aka the holy grail of shell, in size 9D. I bought them new about four years ago, they're faded to a nice burgundy-brown, and they could really use some new soles and heels. My dilemma is that they've always been a little small for me, so I'm reluctant to spend the money to get them recrafted. I hate to part with them, though, as they're beautiful shoes, and Aldens have gotten so expensive lately that I doubt I'll ever buy a new pair. Would $150 be fair? Original shoe bags and shipping included. I've always kept them tree'd, by the way.


I really do need to sell these. $120 shipped?


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 charcoal flannel sack suit. Small herringbone pattern in the flannel. Beautiful suit all around.
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> Trousers flat front w/ 1.5 inch cuff. 35 waist; 29.5 inseam +1 underneath
> 
> $60 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something you won't find anymore. Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India sport shirt. I'm not sure if this counts as madras as the cotton is a bit heavier in weight than other madras. Still has the price tag attached.
> 
> Size XL.
> Pit to Pit: 25.5
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink forward point non iron dress shirt
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue long sleeve gingham non iron
> 
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> For today....
> 
> Murray's Toggery Shop yellow cableknit shetland sweater
> Made in Scotland
> 
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length 29
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton made in the USA blackwatch vest
> No tagged size but measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length (back): 22
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers no iron button down sport shirt
> Light orange w/white stripe
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locharron wool tartan scarf. Made in Scotland
> 
> $13 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

Urk. I KNOW that BB flannel suit would be slightly too small, but I'm still tempted to buy it anyway.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Orgetorix said:


> Urk. I KNOW that BB flannel suit would be slightly too small, but I'm still tempted to buy it anyway.


I had to make myself look away. It's a little short for me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I hate to keep reminding you of this, but you are, IIRC, on a buy-nothing pledge. Why are you even looking at this thread?

BTW, I have that exact same suit. It's really, really, really nice...



Orgetorix said:


> Urk. I KNOW that BB flannel suit would be slightly too small, but I'm still tempted to buy it anyway.


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> I hate to keep reminding you of this, but you are, IIRC, on a buy-nothing pledge. Why are you even looking at this thread?


Because it keeps showing up with unread posts and I have to click on it to make the bold-font link go away. Because I'm OCD like that.


----------



## Orgetorix

Question for all of you: What's the longest you've had packages take (intra-CONUS) to arrive by USPS Parcel Post? My wife and I flew to DC to be with family for Christmas and, not having room in our luggage for the presents we received, I packed them all up in a couple boxes and shipped them to our home on December 27th. I chose Parcel Post to save money and because in my previous experience it'd always been nearly as fast as Priority Mail. But now it's two and a half weeks later, and no packages. I'm starting to get worried.

I didn't insure the boxes, because I've never heard of someone successfully making an insurance claim with the Postal Service, and I didn't use delivery confirmation because...well, not sure why. Guess I'm just cheap.

Is there a USPS employee somewhere enjoying my new bathrobe and stereo?


----------



## mr.v

I wouldn't worry about the parcel box yet. We sent Christmas presents via parcel post from San Diego to Dallas, that box has not arrived yet. I checked w my friend at my local post office, she said those larger parcel boxes are taking forever.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Parcel post is pretty good most of the year. At Christmas time, it's slow as molasses.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I wouldn't worry, either. TweedyDon once had to wait nearly a month for a PP box from me, but it eventually showed. Use the money you saved on postage/delivery confirmation on a nice glass of Scotch and relax.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Apparently, you clicked AND read all the way down to the flannel suit. I'm just saying...



Orgetorix said:


> Because it keeps showing up with unread posts and I have to click on it to make the bold-font link go away. Because I'm OCD like that.


----------



## CMDC

Surely there's a Harvard man amongst us. Harvard Coop Tie by Rivetz of Boston. All silk. 3 1/4 inch width. 55 inch length. Excellent condition.

$16 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
That you found that tie in a thrift store speaks volumes.

Go Bulldogs.


----------



## CMDC

^I've got no dog in that fight but didn't Yale just hire a Harvard assistant to coach the football team? :wink2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

They work cheap.


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^^^


32rollandrock said:


> Go Bulldogs.


----------



## Steve Smith

44L and 45R also sold.



Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping. First quality but label marked to prevent return to BB.
> 
> 1818 Regent Soft Jacket Navy Blazer. The Soft Jackets, is the ulitimate unstructured blazer--No shoulder padding (except as noted in one jacket), in fact no padding at all. Spectacular fabric and construction, pick stitching. Italian Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric,84% Wool / 16% Mohair. Two button, double vent, made in Thailand. $420 retail. Your price* $170*.
> 
> Regent is one of Brooks Brothers slim cuts.
> 
> P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve, Length
> 
> *39R*. 20.75, 18, 24 3/8, 30.
> *40S*. 21, 18 3/8, 23.5,
> *41R****SOLD***. 21.25, 18.5, 24.5, 29.5. This jacket is lightly padded in the shoulders.
> *42S.* 22, 18.75, 23.5, 29.5.
> *44L****SOLD***. 22.75, 19.5, 25.5, 32.
> *45R****SOLD***. 23, 19.5, 25, 31.


----------



## Hardiw1

Drops on these jackets.



Hardiw1 said:


> Corbin Glen Plaid
> 3/2 sack
> 1/2 lined
> Made in the USA
> Very soft shoulder, minimal padding
> SOLD
> 
> Shoulder: 19.5
> p2p: 23.5
> Waist: 22
> Sleeve:26
> Length boc: 31.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deansgate
> darted
> 2 button
> Fully lined
> tagged 44L
> $35>$30
> 
> Shoulder: 21.5
> p2p: 25
> Waist: 23.25
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length boc: 32.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botany 500 Glen Plaid
> 2 button darted
> Made in the USA
> $25>$20
> 
> Shoulder: 19
> p2p: 23.25
> Waist: 22.5
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length boc: 30.75
> 
> Small tear in lining at inside pocket, pictured.
> Small hole on right shoulder, pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick 3/2 flannel sack blazer
> Appears to be new
> 1/2 lined
> Made in the USA
> $45>$40
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> p2p: 22.5
> Waist: 22
> Sleeve: 22.5
> Length: 29.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botany 500 coat
> This is a big coat very heavy.
> Buttons need attention is the only issue, pictured.
> $60>$50
> 
> p2p: 24.5
> Length boc: 44.5
> It's hard to measure sleeve length because the sleeve attaches at the collar, my closest guess measurement is around 23.5
> 
> I wear a 41-42R and this is way too big on me even with a jacket on underneath.


----------



## swb120

Yale sucks.


----------



## sbdivemaster

swb120 said:


> Yale sucks.


You swallow. :tongue2:


----------



## Hardiw1

This didn't work out for me, hopefully it will for someone else.

LL Bean Made in Ireland teal shetland
Size: L
$25

 

Polo pincord shirt
Size: 16.5/L
$15


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tony Lumpkin went to Yale. I'm just saying...

PM me if you need a loan to buy that tie.



swb120 said:


> Yale sucks.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

You Harvard and Yale folks quit bickering and get out there among the thrift stores that apparently have racks exploding with vintage treasures and find me a couple of Viyella shirts. 16.5/34-5. Bold district check or tattersall. White or cream ground. Fall colors.

Full of hope, I checked off one by one every thrift store inside Nashville yesterday and found nothing but one moth-eaten 3/2 sack.

I'm depending on you folks.


----------



## CMDC

Harvard Coop Tie Has SOLD


----------



## 32rollandrock

Who are you?



Mississippi Mud said:


> You Harvard and Yale folks quit bickering and get out there among the thrift stores that apparently have racks exploding with vintage treasures and find me a couple of Viyella shirts. 16.5/34-5. Bold district check or tattersall. White or cream ground. Fall colors.
> 
> Full of hope, I checked off one by one every thrift store inside Nashville yesterday and found nothing but one moth-eaten 3/2 sack.
> 
> I'm depending on you folks.


----------



## frosejr

Interest check: two 18.5/38 Gitman for Rochester pale yellow button-down pinpoints. Both great condition, no flaws. I bought them on the bay but the sleeve is just a touch too long for me. Can post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Barkeep for many a Southern writer, sometimes professor of literature, a appreciator of bourbon and branch, a good ole boy who likes few nice things. And an occasional poster here who is better for the company.



32rollandrock said:


> Who are you?


----------



## TweedyDon

Mississippi Mud said:


> Barkeep for many a Southern writer, sometimes professor of literature, a appreciator of bourbon and branch, a good ole boy who likes few nice things. And an occasional poster here who is better for the company.


Perfect response!


----------



## The Rambler

yes, we're better for the company, too.


----------



## jkidd41011

Good laugh on the Yale/Harvard bickering. Great way to start the w/e with a smile. The college I went to doesn't elicit near that prestige, or angst from rival colleges. The school I went to for my MBA...well they were accredited and my company paid for some of it so that was all I cared about.


----------



## medPtrad

I am kicking myself for not getting a note to CMDC before this popover sold. If anybody has a similar shirt they are thinking of passing on, I'd love to hear from you.

mP



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue ocbd popover w/flap pocket
> Size XL slim fit
> 
> Neck: 17; Pit to Pit: 24.5; Sleeve 35.5
> 
> $22 conus


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Drops on the remaining items.



DoghouseReilly said:


> *Lands End Wide Wale Corduroys*
> 
> Size 35, but see measurements.
> Reddish rust color. Tailored fit.
> 
> $10 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements*
> Across the waist: 18.5"
> Inseam: 32.25"
> Rise: 11"
> 
> *GAP flannel-ish Slacks*
> 
> So not textbook trad, but still some warm, mostly-wool trousers.
> 
> 31x32, but see measurements. 70% recycled wool (how sustainable!). Grey and fuzzy. Could possibly compare with Bean Town and Field trousers?
> 
> $10 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements*
> Across the waist: 16.25"
> Inseam: 32"
> Rise: 11"
> 
> *Lands End Pincord Pants
> *
> 
> Can't really wear them now, but summer should be here soon enough. I hope.
> 
> Size 34, but see measurements.
> 
> $10 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements
> *Across the waist: 17.5"
> Inseam: 30"
> Rise: 12"
> 
> *Cole Haan Brown Belt
> 
> *
> 
> And to hold up all your new trousers, here's a belt.
> 
> Size 34, but strap measures 36" to middle hole and 42" in total length. Belt is a nice medium brown. Made in Canada. It has some memory around the holes and deflects a little. See the pictures for more information.
> 
> $12 shipped.





DoghouseReilly said:


> *40R Duffle Coat
> 
> *
> 
> Size 40 duffle coat in camel. 75% wool, 25% nylon. Leather toggle straps, throat latch, the works. A 38R or 40R would wear this well. I'm a 38 and found the fit to be just right.
> 
> $45 shipped.
> *
> Measurements*
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18.75"
> Across the chest: 24"
> Bottom of hood to bottom of coat: 37.5"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5"


----------



## DoghouseReilly

This suit is still available. Offers are welcome.



DoghouseReilly said:


> *42R Corbin worsted sack suit, charcoal pinstripe*
> 
> I bought this off of the exchange a couple months ago, but it doesn't quite fit. It has all the tradly bells and whistles. The shoulders are exceptionally minimal, and are probably the thinnest of any suit I own.
> 
> Trousers have a flat front and no cuff.
> 
> It's yours for $35 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18-5/8"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 24-3/4" (plus 2" to let out)
> Arm pit to armpit in the front: 22"
> Back of collar to bottom of jacket: 33-1/4"
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 36" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 30" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
> Rise: 11"
> Total length: 41"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Speak for yourself. I smell a Dartmouth alum.



The Rambler said:


> yes, we're better for the company, too.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Oh, my old school likes to refer to itself humbly as the "Harvard of the South." Quite the joke.



32rollandrock said:


> Speak for yourself. I smell a Dartmouth alum.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Gitman Bros. yellow pinpoint button down - 16.5 x 34. No evident flaws.








$23 shipped

This pair of bucks has been at the thrift the last couple times I've visited. They're made in USA Dexters in 10.5 medium. They're in really good condition, kind of cream colored. If anyone is interested, I could pick them up for $35 shipped. They're a little pricier and shoes there are never on sale, so I'll only pick them up if someone is definitely interested.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Updates and Drops*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Wool
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Michelsons of London Wool and Angora*: This is a lovely tie I picked up here from Cardinal either last year or the year before. However, I've only worn it once and it deserves a better home. It is soft as all get out and has a vivid red liner that matches the accents in the tie. Excellent shape. $18/16
> *
> Lancashire Saxony for Nordstrom*: Tags read "Woven in England" and "Made in America" as well as "All Saxony Wool." This wool tie has lovely shades of green and blue mixed with the dominant lighter plum. $15/13
> 
> *Silk
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Rep*: This one has that desirable black and white vintage Brooks tag. Great shape. $15/13
> 
> *Robert Talbot Best of Class for Nordstrom*: Five years ago, this one got a good bit of rotation in my closet, but I've been on a tie binge since then and it's sadly been neglected. It's held up excellently, however, without even a hint of knot memory. $13/11
> 
> _*Bowties
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> Two nice Hanauer numbers, handmade, I believe, in South Carolina and all silk. Both are fantastic with a navy blazer. Though both are only identified as Hanauer, the striped one came from Neilsons, which claims to be the South's oldest store, and the other came from Alexander's, one of the nice Southern men's stores now lost to history. I know because I bought both of them twenty years ago. One for $15 or both for SOLD


----------



## firedancer

I bought the purple cable crew off of CMDC a few posts earlier. It's too big so I'd like to offer it up to someone else. $28 conus. 
Just pm if interested.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This never works, but figure it can't hurt.

At the end of a major suit/sport coat cull, I have discovered I am utterly lacking in a brown herringbone tweed sport coat. And so, I am on a quest. After taking a Buick load of dreck to GW, I'd like something for the long haul, preferably a 3/2 sack Harris Tweed (yeah, I know). Measurements are: pit to pit, 24 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; shoulder width, 19; sleeve length, I confess I really don't know except it's 25-ish (I suspect the short side). But sleeves are easy.


----------



## Vector Sum

Mississippi Mud said:


> Oh, my old school likes to refer to itself humbly as the "Harvard of the South." Quite the joke.


Go Blue Devils.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic tweeds and blazers! Langrock of Princeton, 3/2 sacks, more!*

As always,* all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, and International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) TRAD GRAIL! GORGEOUS plaid tweed from Langrock of Princeton! *

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but if anything deserves the term, this is it. First, it's from Langrock of Princeton--THE Trad/Ivy store, now long gone, described as a "sartorial arcardia" by Bruce Boyer, which specialized in purveying absolutely beautiful, classic clothing to the men of Princeton. Second, it's simply beautiful; a wonderful, rich plaid tweed in deepsea blue, jet black, and slate-grey, with a gorgeous russet overcheck, which manages to be at once colourful and subtly versatile. Third, it's construction and cut are simply wonderful. It's half-canvassed, and that trad rarity, a three-button sack, with half-lining and a single vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and was, of course, Made in the USA. If this fits you--or could be tailored to fit--grab it, as the chances of you finding another are vanishingly close to zero.

It does have one minor and easily-fixed flaw: It's missing its bottom button at the front! But this is a simple fix: either have your seamstress find a replacement, or else pick up a nice new set of horn buttons and be sure that everything matches!

Given the absence of this button, though, I'm asking a *very, very cheap $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32







    
*

2) Lovely houndstooth Harris Tweed jacket; half-canvassed, Made in USA. c. 36 38R

*This is a lovely half-canvassed Harris Tweed jacket in a wonderful (and increasingly rare) houndstooth pattern in bark, dark peat-moss green and bracken. This terrific jacket is half-lined and has a single vent, and features the classic leathery buttons attached by metal shanks, and either pristine or just the right hint of patina beginning to develop! This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. If you don't have an example of this Ivy wardrobe classic yet, buy this one, and enjoy it for decades to come!

Asking *just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30








   

*
3) TRAD ICON!! A 3/2 sack blazer from LANGROCK OF PRINCETON--with custom buttons and provenance!

*Described by Bruce Boyer as a "sartorial arcadia", Langrock of Princeton was THE trad/Ivy store, specializing in "outlandishly expensive' but absolutely gorgeous classic menswear. Now defucnt, Langrock items are becoming increasingly hard to find--although they're still available, since they were built to last for decades and tended to be purchased by chaps who knew how to look after their clothing properly.

This jacket is a lovely example of Langrock's offerings! Cut from a beautiful, dark forest green flannel or doeskin cloth, this features the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a whole wealth of tradly desiderata. This is a classic 3/2 sack, and features lapped seams both along the sleeves and down the centre back; it has the classic two-button cuff. It has a single vent, and is fully lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It also features a full set of custom-made buttons featuring Langrock's own logo--these are extremely rare, and I've only ever seen them on one other jacket.

This does have loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown, and could use a dry-clean to freshen it up--it is, after all, an older jacket, albeit one that was very carefully cared for. (Its former owner was a former Deputy State's Attorney General; this jacket was completed for him on October 29th, 1981.) Given this, it's in overall Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder; 1 1/4
Length: 34








     

*Cuff with custom Langrock buttons, showing end of lapped seam:*



*Loose stitching in lining by vent:*



*4) Made in England Wool & Alpaca half-canvassed tweed jacket. 40R. *

*Claimed--thank you!*

*5) TRAD / IVY ICON! Brooks Bros. canvassed 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets in forest green.*

*Claimed--thank you!*

This is a lovely example of that rare trad/ivy icon--the 3/2 sack blazer with THREE patch pockets, including the breast pocket! Plus, this jacket is the rare rich, dark, forest green, rather than the standard navy, and is cut from a lovely soft flannel or doeskin cloth. Made by Brooks Brothers for their "346" line--thd old, good kind, not the current outlet offerings-- it is half-canvassed and half-lined, has the classic two-button cuffs (with Brooks' house buttons throughout), and has a single vent. It has a lovely natural shoulder. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

It does have some minor wrinkling to the lapels, as shown, as well as one of the shoulders, but this simply adds to its charm, rather than detracts from it. It is also missing the top (un-used) button on the front, but close examination of the lapel with a loupe (yes, I use a loupe to examine jackets.... and your point here is?) indicates that this was never attached. This isn't surprising--I know several older chaps who deliberately requested that this button not be included to ensure that the lapels hung better. Given the wrinkling, though, and that this needs a press, this is in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

*Claimed* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA canvassed autumnal glen plaid tweed

*This is so beautiful I've taken the unusual step of using the full-size picture to show off the tweed itself, rather than giving you a shot of the whole jacket! This is half-canvassed, and cut from a truly wonderful glen plaid in various autumnal shades of bark, chestnut, and bracken. It's fully lined, and has dual vents. It's also subtly darted, and this, combined with its colouring and venting, gives it a very English air--even though it was recently Union Made in the USA! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and an absolute steal since I'm

*asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

This is tagged a *46L*, but as always please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 3/4


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^
Sweet jackets!!

How come they never come in my size...? :icon_scratch:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Mississippi Mud said:


> Oh, my old school likes to refer to itself humbly as the "Harvard of the South." Quite the joke.


Vandy, eh? I did a semester there... too Greek for me. 



Vector Sum said:


> Go Blue Devils.


My sister's alma mater... :teacha:


----------



## TweedyDon

*From the overstuffed closets of efdll....*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS--and offers are VERY welcome on everything*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. Camelhair 3/2 sack in glen plaid
*
This is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from wonderfully soft camelhair in a classic black and white glen plaid with a subtle red overcheck. It's a classic 3/2 sack, with two button cuffs and a single vent. It has a lovely lapel roll, and was recently Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2








     

*2) INEXPENSIVE TRAD SHIRTS! Land's End plaid (16-16.5), Brooks Bros. button down (17-33).*










*a) Brooks Brothers button down; size 17-33. Non-iron. Excellent condition. *

Asking just $16, CONUS.

  

*b) Land's End Plaid--green based with purple overcheck. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.
*
Asking just $16, CONUS.

 

*c) Land's End Plaid--purple-based. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.
*
Asking just $16, CONUS.

 

*3) Jeans: Levis 501 36/32; Levis 505 36/30; Wrangler 35/32.

*







[/CENTER]

*a) Levis 501, Size 36, 32. Black, button fly, excellent condition.*

Asking $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

  

*b) Levis 505, Size 36, 32. Light colour as shown. (Dirty chalk?) Excellent condition.*

Asking $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

  

*c) Wrangler blue jeans; Size 35, 32. Excellent condition. *

Asking $15, or offer., shipped in CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

A few more Brooks Brothers Blue Blazers

Price includes US shipping. First quality but label marked to prevent return to BB.

*NEW* 1818 Regent Saxxon Wool Navy Blazer. 3 Button Double Vent, Three patch pockets, Subdued GF buttons. Lightly padded shoulders. Made in USA. Retail $648. Tagged* 42R*. P2P 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.25. Fabulous deal at $195.


*NEW* 1818* Milano* Cotton Blue Blazer. Two Button Single Vent. Jacket unstructured, cotton fabric has a soft feel. A nice casual jacket in the hard to find Milano cut. Made in Thailand. Tagged *43L*. P2P 22.5, Sh 18.75, Sl 25.25, L 31. $175.


*NEW* 1818 Regent Soft Jacket Blue Blazer. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere, a heavier fabric than the wool/mohair blazer. Two button Double vent. Made in Thailand. Lightly padded shoulder. Tagged *44L*. P2P22.5, Sh 19.25, Sl 24.75, L 30.25. $170.


----------



## JLAnderson

Mississippi Mud said:


> Oh, my old school likes to refer to itself humbly as the "Harvard of the South." Quite the joke.


Harvard ... Yale ... they're both just the University of Virginia of New England. They've got nothing on Mr. Jefferson's University.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Well, we do have at least one thing: We know better than to capitalize "university" when it's not used as a proper noun.



JLAnderson said:


> Harvard ... Yale ... they're both just the University of Virginia of New England. They've got nothing on Mr. Jefferson's University.


----------



## TweedyDon

All this bickering over one's alma mater is quite amusing...... especially since no "university" is really worth the name unless it's _at least_ half a millennium old, and has a few kings--past _and_ future, please--as alumni!


----------



## JLAnderson

32rollandrock said:


> Well, we do have at least one thing: We know better than to capitalize "university" when it's not used as a proper noun.


Ah, but when lowercased "university" refers to The University, it is capped as it is indeed a proper noun! Plus, at The University we have The Store ... Eljo's. That puts us at 2-0!!


----------



## Steve Smith

Harvard is highly thought of here in North Carolina. Some consider it to be "the Duke of the North".


----------



## brozek

This is unlikely, but if anyone has a 38 (regular or long) Barbour Bedale or Beaufort they're interested in parting with, I'd be interested. Condition is almost totally irrelevant. In fact, if it needs to be re-waxed, that would actually be great since it's something I'd like to learn how to do. Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Two words: J. Press.



JLAnderson said:


> Ah, but when lowercased "university" refers to The University, it is capped as it is indeed a proper noun! Plus, at The University we have The Store ... Eljo's. That puts us at 2-0!!


----------



## swb120

Andover Shop.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I didn't know they had an outlet in Virginia.



swb120 said:


> Andover Shop.


----------



## TweedyDon

brozek said:


> This is unlikely, but if anyone has a 38 (regular or long) Barbour Bedale or Beaufort they're interested in parting with, I'd be interested. Condition is almost totally irrelevant. In fact, if it needs to be re-waxed, that would actually be great since it's something I'd like to learn how to do. Thanks!


I'll be listing a size 40 Barbour Border in navy tomorrow, or Monday. (Old school, wax cotton, not this Sylkoil nonsense with logos everywhere!)


----------



## swb120

Funny, I thought "Mr. Jefferson's University" (sic) was William & Mary.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Didn't Mr. Jefferson favor Sally?



swb120 said:


> Funny, I thought "Mr. Jefferson's University" (sic) was William & Mary.


----------



## JLAnderson

32rollandrock said:


> Didn't Mr. Jefferson favor Sally?


Pistols, sir, at high noon tomorrow in front of Pavilion VII on The Lawn at The University.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops, and offers welcome!

**Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) Harris Tweed Cap--Made in the USA, with optional fold-up ear-flaps! *

This is absolutely terrific! Cut from a lovely rustic Harris tweed in moss green and bark houndstooth, this cap has a quilted interior and two earflaps that fold out when needed; when not, they fold into the hat and it looks like a regular tweed cap. (This is basically the same design as Filson's Mackinaw cap.) This cap was Made in the USA.

I've been after a cap like this for ages, but realized as soon as I received this one that it's too big; I need a Medium, not a Large, for my stoat-like head. This measures c. 22 1/2" in the inside when the flaps are folded in. This cap has some minor wear on the quilted edges of the earflaps, as shown, but this obviously can't be seen when worn. But, given this, it's in Very Good condition.

Asking just *$23, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.








     

*2) H. Freeman of Philadelphia canvassed 3/2 sack tweed with subtle windowpane. 
*
*Claimed--thank you!*

*SWEATERS:*

*3) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$16, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

*4) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*5) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION! *

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$18, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*(At this price it's worth buying for the jacket or trousers alone, to use with a tartan jacket or tartan trews!) 
*
*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*6) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*Asking just $8, or offer. *

      

*7) FREE! La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*FREE--just send me $11 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25










 

8) *Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street*, size L. Another beautiful shirt in excellent condition! This measures 22 1/2 across the chest, and the sleeve is c. 27 from the shoulder. *Asking $15, or offer. *

 

*9) Ties!*








             

a) Pumpkin orange wool knit. Excellent condition. $8
b) Primose yellow Scottish wool. very Good condition. SOLD
c) Regimental with dressage (?) emblematic. Poly/silk. Excellent condition. SOLD
d) Brooks Brothers regimental. Very Good/Excellent condition. SOLD
e) Gianelli regimental. Very good/Excellent condition. SOLD
f) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic. Poly. very Good condition. $5
g) BEAUTIFUL Land's End baseball emblematic. All silk, and excellent condition! $14.[/QUOTE]


----------



## conductor

_Additional items, consolidated past offerings

_Pennsylvania Knit Coat Cardigan - %100 wool USA made 
very good shape - not sure how old, but the only info I could find was from 1920's newspaper ads! link to ad
VERY solid construction - no issues. Buttons may be horn, but I'm not sure.

pit to pit 22"
Length 28" long from top of collar
sleeves are 29" from collar, 22" from sleeve seam.

BUT......I'm a 42L and the sleeves were fine, but the overall length hit me at the belt. 
I think this would work for 38 - 42 R or S.
$40 shipped conus











Hat - 100% wool, made in England by Churchill. Tagged XL 7 5/8"
In new condition $30 shipped conus













Majer Slacks 34" X 28" - 3" to let out, and 9" of material if you really want to let them out and add cuffs.
USA made. Flat front. 65% ploy 35% wool, but I was fooled that hey were wool until I found the tag.
$30 shipped conus









_

Dark grey wool flannels from __Oxxford__ Clothes. Excellent condition as far as wear goes, but there is a 1" seam opening (NOT a tear - see pic) near the right front pocket. This should take a tailor (or you!) about 5 min to fix. No other holes, stains, tears, funk, etc. _
_Flat Front, cuffed. Approximately 36-35 x 28 _
_Actual measurements - 18" waist - 1.5" to let out. 1.5 to let out underneath, more if you just don't like cuff. These pants are perfect for winter weather and made in the USA. _
_$45__ shipped conus_












_Polo University Club Wool Flannel blazer_

_Realty fresh item. Buttons still shine like new and it has no signs of wear. Thick flannel, fully lined. Swelled edges, darted. Patch pockets. Two inside pockets. 
Approximately size 42R_
_Actual measurements - Chest 22", sleeve 24" (2" to let out), shoulders 18", length 30" from BOC. Fully lined. Made in the USA_
_$35__ shipped conus_











An offering for the smaller trad.

I pass up a lot of decent tweeds thrifting. This one caught my eye for a few reasons. The fabric has a very sturdy and pleasing unrefined quality, the color was fantastic, and the detail of 100% leather buttons (even the part where they attach) intrigued me. 

Tagged a 38S

Measurements:

Pit to Pit: 20"
Waist: 19"
Sleeve: 25" - completely let out with additional lining added to make up the difference!
Bottom of collar to bottom of blazer: 29"
Shoulders: 18"
Darts from flap pocket to pit
Double vented

Obviously not American trad, but of the English bent. Still a fantastic garment, and I hope it finds a home. 
The lining near the sleeve needs to be stitched back into place. The opening does give you a peek at the full-canvas construction. Also, one of the sleeve buttons is just about to separate from the leather bit that is sewn to the jacket (see pics).

Asking $40 shipped conus



All small pictures are clickable thumbnails



_L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. __$35__ shipped conus. Size 10.5 N_




Brooks brothers waist coat in herringbone. A lovey item, but sadly too short for my tall frame. Tagged large. Approximately 28" from the top to the points at the bottom. 22" at the widest point laid flat. Seems to be 100% wool, but the material tag is unreadable. $35 shipped conus.






Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $30 DROP to $25 shipped conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

brozek said:


> This is unlikely, but if anyone has a 38 (regular or long) Barbour Bedale or Beaufort they're interested in parting with, I'd be interested. Condition is almost totally irrelevant. In fact, if it needs to be re-waxed, that would actually be great since it's something I'd like to learn how to do. Thanks!



Otter Wax


----------



## wacolo

_*The Lands'End Cord sportcoat has sold. Price drops on these.....

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for having a look!*_

$45---->$40 42R Corbin Sportcoat Made in USA A black and white glen plaid with a Blue and Brown windowpane. No holes or stains. Close to a three season weight, but perhaps leans just a bit heavier. Good shoulders and fully lined. Single Vented. The tie is a Talbott and is included. My size is an estimate based on these measurements......
Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 25.25


$45---->$40 Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Sportcoat 45L A unique fabric here. 100% Camel in an olive nailhead with a windowpane. Feels to be fully canvased. The coat is a 3/2 Sack with a single vent. It is in good shape with just a bit of fuzziness to the fabric. But it is camelhair after all. The coat should work fine for a 46L based on the measurements. And the tie is an Atkinsons and is included.
Chest 23.5
Length BOC 32
Shoulders seam to seam 19.5
Sleeve 25

$40---->$35 44R H Oritsky Herringbone Tweed Sportcoat. This is not a true Harris Tweed, but no one will know. Swelled edges, 3/2, sack, single vent and half lined. Every Oritsky I have come across has been fully canvased, and this feels to be the same. A high quality piece. The tie is a Lands' End USA Repp and is included. Coat is in great shape. No stains or holes......
Chest 23
Length BOC 31.5
Shoulders seam to seam 18.5
Sleeve 24


----------



## brantley11

Take $2 off each of the following:

Four offerings today:

1.) Get a jump on setting yourself up for spring with this Gant Salty Dog Long Sleeve Madras Shirt

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/img3015o.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/img3016w.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/img3017x.jpg/

Men's Large
Locker Loop
Authentic Madras
Missing Bottom Button
p2p: 24"
shoulder seam to sleeve end: 24"
length: 31"
$17 CONUS

2.) Update your cotton khaki collection with these Charleston Khakis that are like Bills Weathered Canvas Pants

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/img3018gz.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/img3019bw.jpg/

Classic Khaki Color
Flat Front 
Cuffed
Suede Edge Pockets
Fit like Bills M3s
34" x 30.75" (Tagged 35-a little more than an 1" in an inch in the waist to let out and no extra in the hem/cuff to let out.)
$25 CONUS

3.) Show of your Scottish Family Plaid with this Locharron Wool Tie

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/img3020l.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img3021v.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/img3022k.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/img3023z.jpg/

Shephard Patten
Black and White
100% Wool
3 1/8" x 54"

Claimed Pending Payment

4.) This may not fly for some of you on here, but I thought that it being made in USA might have some "sticking power". Pick up this Polo University Wool Herringbone Blazer

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img3011c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img3012i.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/img3014v.jpg/

It fits like a 40 R
2 Button Darted
Brown and Tan Herringbone Pattern
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve from shoulder seam: 25"
Chest: 21"
Length: 30"

$22 CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

*"Make your money on the buy", a lesson taught to me by AlanC early in my days on the forum. Unfortunately, I got carried away with some extremely nice items at a consignment store and hoped they'd appeal to the trad lovers. Not so much...at those prices. These are some really nice things that were just priced beyond Trad Thrift levels so....big cuts.

There are also some new items listed below these.

*I came across some truly classic items while on vacation over the holidays. I apologize for the somewhat higher prices, but these came from a consignment shop and I was forced (they couldn't be left behind) to pay consignment prices for them. I think they're all well worth it.

First is a *vintage Harris Tweed, 3/2 sack* in black and grey herringbone. The union label indicates early 60s to mid 70s vintage and it is in immaculate condition. The Harris Tweed label is also of that era. It is tagged a 40 R. Approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 18", length (boc) 29". This coat is fully canvassed, has welted seams, latched vent and natural shoulders. You won't find jackets made to these specs any more. Asking $87.50 *>>NOW $47.50* shipped CONUS










   

Next is a beautiful *tweed made for the Men's Shop at The Broadmoor* in Colorado Springs. The tweed is a loaded with subtle coloras and the construction is spectacular. It is fully canvassed, has welted seams, latched vent and very lightly padded shoulders. It has two patch pockets and real leather buttons. There is no tagged size, but the approximate measurements are: chest 21", sleeves 25" +2", shoulders 18" and length (boc) 30". Asking $87.50 *>>NOW $47.50* shipped CONUS










   

Very lightly worn light oak *Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings*, size 8 D. These are in excellent condition, probably worn no more than a handful of times. They still have the suicide heels. Asking $97.50 *>>NOW $47.50* shipped CONUS










    

I I've been looking for a classic blue Brooks Brothers OCBD for myself and was thrilled when I thought I had found one. However, with the older one's you bought a size up and it shrunk down to fit you. This one had already shrunk, so its more like a 17/34, than the 17.5/35 its labeled. Great USA made shirt with an unlined collar and i'm asking $25 *>>NOW 18.50* shipped CONUS










*New things, bought at more reasonable prices.

Barbour Blouson* *jacket*, tagged Large. The picture of the tag is the best representation of the actual color. This is a light weight shell with a Barbour tartan lining. The shell is 88% polyester/12% polyamide. The lining is 100% polyester. Great spring/summer/fall jacket. Excellent condition. Asking $45 shipped CONUS










 

For the bigger guys...*Orvis 3/2 sack* in tan and brown herringbone. It is tagged a 46 R, but I think the measurements work better for a 48 R. You can judge for yourself. Chest 25", sleeves 25", shoulders 21", length (boc) 31". It fits me and I'm a 48, but I've got more than enough browns. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS










 

*Vintage Nettleton tan saddles* in size 11.5 B/D. These are some really classic shoes. They have the large rounded welt and are in pretty good shape for their age, just a couple small dings on the uppers. They can be worn now, but are going to need to have the "suicide heels" replaced before long and probably the soles as well. In short some RARE classic shoes that could use a recraft. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS










Another pair of vintage Nettletons (but aren't all Nettletons, I suppose). These are burgundy full brogues in size 11.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and the soles and heels have plenty of life in them. Asking $65 shipped CONUS










*Alden for Brooks Brothers tassel loafers*, size 12 D. Recently resoled and heeled, they have a minor ding on one toe, but are in otherwise very good condition. Asking $50 shipped CONUS










Another pair of tan, pebble grain *Florsheim Imperial longwings*. These are in size 12 A. The uppers are great. No issues. The soles are very lightly worn and the "suicide heels" have been replaced with rubber. The only possible issue is a tiny gap between the new rubber heels and the sole. Probably just need to be re-nailed. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Very nice stuff, and not over-priced at all, I think. If that HT sack were brown and my size, it would be gone. I'm especially amazed that those Royal Imperials haven't sold yet--I suppose the small size is a factor.


----------



## Hardiw1

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Very nice stuff, and not over-priced at all, I think. If that HT sack were brown and my size, it would be gone. I'm especially amazed that those Royal Imperials haven't sold yet--I suppose the small size is a factor.


If they were 10.5, they would be gone!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Buy tonylumkin's tweeds!!!*

tonylumpkin's tweeds were very good value at their original asking prices; they're clearly beautifully cut, and cut from beautiful cloth. Plus, the price of tweed on the second-hand market has been rising steadily for the past couple of years--I'm starting to be shocked at how much perfectly ordinary Harris jackets now go for on ebay, Etsy, and TOF.

Bearing these things in mind, those tweeds are *steals* at his new asking prices!


----------



## NBL

Hello y'all! 
I know this is hit or miss but the winter has really set in and I'm just realizing that my Florida winter coats aren't cutting it up north! Would any of y'all happen to have an overcoat that would fit someone who wears a 36 jacket? Thanks!!!


----------



## The Rambler

particularly the one with the Broadmoor label, haven't seen that weave in many years -had one just like it in the 60s..


----------



## joenobody0

NBL said:


> Hello y'all!
> I know this is hit or miss but the winter has really set in and I'm just realizing that my Florida winter coats aren't cutting it up north! Would any of y'all happen to have an overcoat that would fit someone who wears a 36 jacket? Thanks!!!


I have a Sterlingwear of Boston pea coat in 36S if you (or anyone else) are interested. It's new and unworn with all tag still attached. PM if you're interested.

You can see the coat here (Navy):
https://www.sterlingwear.com/cart/index.php?p=product&id=10&parent=1


----------



## joenobody0

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Very nice stuff, and not over-priced at all, I think. If that HT sack were brown and my size, it would be gone. I'm especially amazed that those Royal Imperials haven't sold yet--_*I suppose the small size is a factor*_.


:frown:

They're too big for me!


----------



## 32rollandrock

You must get either really good deals on shoes or really bad ones. I've never been there myself.



joenobody0 said:


> :frown:
> 
> They're too big for me!


----------



## firedancer

NBL said:


> Hello y'all!
> I know this is hit or miss but the winter has really set in and I'm just realizing that my Florida winter coats aren't cutting it up north! Would any of y'all happen to have an overcoat that would fit someone who wears a 36 jacket? Thanks!!!


Pm me NBL. I'll see what I have.


----------



## Patrick06790

*CLAIMED*

Orvis tweed suit, for all your pheasant hunting needs.

Jacket: two-button undarted, patch/bellows pockets, action back, what I believe is called a half-Norfolk (that belt thing), center vent, throat latch, fully lined. Tag says "chest 42." I measure pit to pit at 21.5. Sleeves are 24 (plus 1). Shoulder 19 and a bit. length from top of collar 31 1/4. Pants are flat front, 34 (plus 2) x 29 with a 1.5 inch cuff. If you lost the cuff you get probably make them about 31 inseam. Unlined, so you'll need your long britches. Nice heavy fabric. You could go skiing in this thing.

$65 shipped CONUS

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

"Orvis tweed suit, for all your pheasant hunting needs . . . 
You could go skiing in this thing."

The greatest WAYWT post waiting to happen.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Shirts from a Latin teacher*

*CLAIMED* Yep, it's true. The late Mr. Hawkins was apparently pretty versatile; I know he taught English and history at Hotchkiss, and the lady at the thrift shop said he tutored her in Latin about 40 years ago.

He took care of his clothes. These old Brooks shirts are in terrific shape. Ask if you want more pix.

$20 shipped CONUS apiece or both for $35. *CLAIMED*

#1









#2









There's more from this haul in the works...


----------



## dshell

Patrick06790 said:


> Yep, it's true. The late Mr. Hawkins was apparently pretty versatile; I know he taught English and history at Hotchkiss, and the lady at the thrift shop said he tutored her in Latin about 40 years ago.


Too bad Mr. Hawkins didn't have longer arms.

Nice selection guys. The Broadmoor is especially attractive, albeit not my size.


----------



## Billax

dshell said:


> Too bad Mr. Hawkins didn't have longer arms....


"Ah, but a man's reach should exceed his grasp,
Or what's a heaven for?"
Robert Browning


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks Brothers "wash and wear" vintage wool-poly sack suit, tagged size 40R. You can actually put these in a washing machine, though I don't recommend it. In great shape, freshly steamed and brushed.

Don't be scared of the poly content. I have one of these suits, and I wear it in the summer - no sweat. (Ahahaha.)

Jacket chest is 21 1/4 inches (x 2 = 42 1/2 inches). Sleeves are both 24 inches. Shoulder to shoulder is 18 inches, length from top of collar in back is 32 inches.

Pants are flat front, slash pockets, unlined, waist 35 (plus 2 to let out), inseam 29 with 1 3/4 inch cuff and another inch underneath if you wanted to lose the cuff.

$65 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

The houndstooth Harris tweed and the Grail Langrock have now both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## tripreed

*Florsheim Imperial shell longwings 9.5C*

I've got a pair of Florsheim Imperial shell longwings in size 9.5C. Uppers are in really good shape. The soles and heels are original; the soles look like they've still got some wear left in them, but the heels will need to be replaced. The heel cups in the footbeds are kind of dirty, but nothing out of the ordinary considering their age. Asking $150, shipped. Let me know if you have any questions.

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dsc0171aj.jpg/

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/dsc0186ga.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc0187do.jpg/

https://img51.imageshack.us/i/dsc0185ba.jpg/

https://img851.imageshack.us/i/dsc0167nv.jpg/

https://img819.imageshack.us/i/dsc0189xt.jpg/

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/dsc0170cx.jpg/

https://img577.imageshack.us/i/dsc0163lv.jpg/

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc0166upr.jpg/


----------



## joenobody0

32rollandrock said:


> You must get either really good deals on shoes or really bad ones. I've never been there myself.


More bad than good. I'm a narrow width, and I'm beginning to become very picky about fit. I've given up on buying new shoes on sale. All new shoes need to be ordered at full cost.

On a brighter side, I did pick up a really nice pair of whiskey shell C&J Harvards on here for around $150.


----------



## Nico01

You guys have really got to stop with all these gorgeous longwings that aren't in my size! :icon_smile_big:

In any case, I may have a pair of 10.5D longwings (not Florsheim, but of comparable age/quality to Imperials), if I can remember where I put them in storage. Any interest?


----------



## jt2gt

Still looking to move this chunky cardigan. How about $55 shipped. Great deal. Thanks...Jt



jt2gt said:


> All Saints Base Cardigan. Not a staple trad brand but definitely has a trad vibe going -- thick and warm. Size Medium. PTP is about 21 or so. Pic it up for $65 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly desiderata! Filson, Press, Harris tweed, Ostrich notecase, more!*










*I have several small but lovely items to pass on today!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​

*1) J. Press Schoolboy Muffler / Scarf. Made in England. *

*Claimed!*

A classic Ivy icon, this beautiful, thick, and warm Schoolboy Muffler from J. Press was made in Cambridge, England. I purchased this for myself last year from another member (it's in my prep school colours), but I've never used, naturally gravitating towards my college muffler instead. And now that my college has decided further to gouge its alumni by bringing out a Graduate's Muffler that I now want, I'm passing this Press muffler along partly to defray its cost!

I have never worn this muffler, and the chap I bought it from never did either, so it's in superb, unworn condition. He did note that he removed a tag from around the Press tag when he purchased it, so I'm noting this too.... Not that I would have noticed otherwise!

*This measures a generous 9 3/4 by 70.*

  

*2) Harris Tweed Cap--Made in the USA, with optional fold-up ear-flaps! *

*Claimed!*

This is absolutely terrific! Cut from a lovely rustic Harris tweed in moss green and bark houndstooth, this cap has a quilted interior and two earflaps that fold out when needed; when not, they fold into the hat and it looks like a regular tweed cap. (This is basically the same design as Filson's Mackinaw cap.) This cap was Made in the USA.

I've been after a cap like this for ages, but realized as soon as I received this one that it's too big; I need a Medium, not a Large, for my stoat-like head. This measures c. 22 1/2" in the inside when the flaps are folded in. This cap has some minor wear on the quilted edges of the earflaps, as shown, but this obviously can't be seen when worn. But, given this, it's in Very Good condition.

     

*3) Size M Filson Wildfowl Hat
*
*Claimed!*

This does fit me, and I love it.... But no normal person needs two, as well as two Mackinaw caps! So, this is here. This was worn a couple of times indoors, and so is in excellent condition. This really is a superb hat for wet, windy, snowy, cold days, whether you're wildfowling or not. From Filson's website:

"The Shelter Cloth Wildfowl hat is medium weight, lighter and more flexible. Very water-repellent and wind resistant. Lined with warm Mackinaw Wool. 2 1/4" bill. Vent holes for air circulation, and cotton sweatband. Made in USA"

     

*4) Made in Italy Polo pocket square.*

A lovely square, in excellent condition--just rumpled from storage. All silk, and Made in Italy. Measures 16 1/4" square.

Asking *$14, or offer. *

   

*5) Ostrich breast pocket notecase/wallet*

This is wonderful, and I'm reluctant to part with it... But my cordovan Allen Edmonds wallet will last me for several years, and I already have a Smythson waiting as its replacement, so this needs to find a new home where it will be used.

This wallet is in excellent condition; the only flaw is a small rip on the interior top edge of the checkbook compartment, as shown, and some slight dustiness from storage. The quill pattern on both the front and back is lovely, and the leather was acquired from South Africa, when that was the source for the very best ostrich skins. This does have the former owner's name embossed on the inside, as shown, but this might well be removed with ease, should you care to do so. This is either a man's or woman's wallet, and is designed to carry both credit cards and a check book. It's very slim, sleek, and beautifully made. I acquired this from a member on TOF, and I'm asking for just what I have in it--_*although offers are very welcome*_!

*It measures 3 7/8 by 7" folded closed.

Asking $35, or offer.*

    
​


----------



## ATL

Anyone know the vintage on this Abercrombie shirt I picked up today?


----------



## 4dgt90

Mississippi Mud said:


> Oh, my old school likes to refer to itself humbly as the "Harvard of the South." Quite the joke.


Go 'Dores!

At least we have SEC football and attractive women.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Steve Smith, your inbox is full. Also, I'd be interested in some of those Garland BB bow ties you posted a while back, if any are left. Thanks.


----------



## Hardiw1

Woolrich coat
Although it fits me, this coat deserves a colder climate. Awesome coat.
No tagged size
My best measurements:
p2p: approx. 23
Sleeve: approx. 23.5
Length: 36.5
$60










 

Bills M2
36x32
no cuff
$30


----------



## Patrick06790

tdecast said:


> Go 'Dores!
> 
> At least we have SEC football and attractive women.


Hey, they've got Ivy League football and girls with Band-Aids on their knees. *

* From cello practice


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I _think_ Willis and Geiger era.



ATL said:


> Anyone know the vintage on this Abercrombie shirt I picked up today?


----------



## hlbtech

*Orvis coat*

I'm new at this. I am interested in the Orvis coat. Can I buy it?

hlbtech



AlanC said:


> Pricing to move!
> 
> This would sell for hundreds of dollars from Paul Stuart. Get a classic but unique Made in England Harrington in perfect shape for a fraction of retail.
> 
> Tagged Medium but might work for a Large.
> 
> Trying to move this great Orvis coat out.
> 
> Steal it for *$25 delivered* CONUS, Paypal


----------



## The Rambler

hb: send a private message to the seller


----------



## conductor

Brooks Brothers vest from previous page sold. Other items still available. Buy them. Now. Seriously.

Tomorrow I'll be listing two Southwick suits approximately 40R. One a gray pinstripe 3 piece, the other a 2 piece in brown with a subtle herringbone pattern. Both are 3/2 roll, flat front and cuffed pants. Both suits are in great shape.


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> *1) J. Press Schoolboy Muffler / Scarf. Made in England. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> A classic Ivy icon, this beautiful, thick, and warm Schoolboy Muffler from J. Press was made in Cambridge, England...
> 
> I have never worn this muffler, and the chap I bought it from never did either, so it's in superb, unworn condition. He did note that he removed a tag from around the Press tag when he purchased it, so I'm noting this too.... Not that I would have noticed otherwise!
> 
> *This measures a generous 9 3/4 by 70.*​




Wow! That didn't last long. I didn't even get a chance to see it before it was sold. 

The removed tag would have indicated which college the scarf was made for. I hope I get a chance at the next JP scarf... ​


----------



## Steve Smith

Inbox fixed.



Pleasant McIvor said:


> Steve Smith, your inbox is full. Also, I'd be interested in some of those Garland BB bow ties you posted a while back, if any are left. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Updated*

Price includes US shipping. First quality but label marked to prevent return to BB.

1818 Regent Soft Jacket Navy Blazers. These Soft Jackets, are the ulitimate unstructured blazer--No shoulder padding (except as noted in one jacket), in fact no padding at all. Spectacular fabric and construction, pick stitching. Italian Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric,84% Wool / 16% Mohair. Two button, double vent, made in Thailand. $420 retail. Your price* $170*.

Regent is one of Brooks Brothers slim cuts.

P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve, Length

*41L*. 21.75, 18.5, 25.5, 31.25
*42S.* 22, 18.75, 23.5, 29.5.
*44L*. 23.25, 19.75, 26, 32.
*50R* 25.5, 20.75, 26, 31.


*NEW* 1818 Regent Saxxon Wool Navy Blazer. 3 Button Double Vent, Three patch pockets, Subdued GF buttons. Lightly padded shoulders. Made in USA. Retail $648. Tagged* 42R*. P2P 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.25. Fabulous deal at $195.


*NEW* 1818 Regent Soft Jacket Blue Blazer. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere, a heavier fabric than the wool/mohair blazer. Two button Double vent. Made in Thailand. Lightly padded shoulder. Tagged *44L*. P2P22.5, Sh 19.25, Sl 24.75, L 30.25. $170.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Patrick06790 said:


> Hey, they've got Ivy League football and girls with Band-Aids on their knees. *
> 
> * From cello practice


Hey, the Cambridge/Boston area has just as many head turners as Vandy... though mostly post-grad.


----------



## ATL

For best offer is a vintage (what vintage, I'm not sure) Brooks Brothers wool overcoat, tagged size 39 R.

2 slight problems. The BB tag is hanging on by one thread. 
The bigger issue is a small moth bite on the left pocket flap, but it's hardly noticeable due to the color and the thickness of the wool.

Offers please.

More pics at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628906659043/

Measurements:
23 3/4 sleeve
22 p to p
21 waist (2nd button)
47 length


----------



## ATL

I've posted all today's thrifting pics here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/ 
Of particular interest to those here are probably the Florsheim gunboats in 8 1/2 D, but I got a lot of good stuff today (C&J Chelsea ankle boots, that amazing Amies SC).

It is all, I'm pretty sure, up for grabs.


----------



## 32rollandrock

New Haven has excellent pizza, and the Rolling Stones have been known to play unannounced at Toad's Place.



M Go Crimson said:


> Hey, the Cambridge/Boston area has just as many head turners as Vandy... though mostly post-grad.


----------



## swb120

M Go Crimson said:


> Hey, the Cambridge/Boston area has just as many head turners as Vandy... though mostly post-grad.


I can say that Cambridge in the late 80s/early 90s had few, if any, "head turners." Harvard had none.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Obviously, you didn't meet your wife at school.



swb120 said:


> I can say that Cambridge in the late 80s/early 90s had few, if any, "head turners." Harvard had none.


----------



## swb120

tonylumpkin said:


> Obviously, you didn't meet your wife at school.


Heh...no, I did not.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Folks have been known to crane necks to get a better look at train wrecks and automobile accidents, and so in that regard...



swb120 said:


> I can say that Cambridge in the late 80s/early 90s had few, if any, "head turners." Harvard had none.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> New Haven has excellent pizza, and the Rolling Stones have been known to play unannounced at Toad's Place.


While I have never had the pleasure, my father told me that he and my uncle would got to Pepe's and down 3 pies and a pitcher of beer in a single sitting. Whoa!


----------



## tripreed

Price reduced to $125 shipped.



tripreed said:


> I've got a pair of Florsheim Imperial shell longwings in size 9.5C. Uppers are in really good shape. The soles and heels are original; the soles look like they've still got some wear left in them, but the heels will need to be replaced. The heel cups in the footbeds are kind of dirty, but nothing out of the ordinary considering their age. Asking *$125*, shipped. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dsc0171aj.jpg/
> 
> https://img151.imageshack.us/i/dsc0186ga.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc0187do.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/dsc0185ba.jpg/
> 
> https://img851.imageshack.us/i/dsc0167nv.jpg/
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/dsc0189xt.jpg/
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/dsc0170cx.jpg/
> 
> https://img577.imageshack.us/i/dsc0163lv.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc0166upr.jpg/


----------



## leisureclass

sbdivemaster said:


> While I have never had the pleasure, my father told me that he and my uncle would got to Pepe's and down 3 pies and a pitcher of beer in a single sitting. Whoa!


Pepe's (and Sally's also in NH) are great, don't get me wrong, but... Harry's in West Hartford is better than both. Harry used to work at Pepe's, but took his own version of the recipe north, making it better in the process somehow.


----------



## catside

Not the old Pepe's any more I am afraid. Last two experiences sadly were not good. People blame branch openings but I do not know. Kids prefer Modern these days. Sally's usually have too long lines. But I hear it's the same. Never tried Harry's. A little out of way for me.


----------



## Patrick06790

Orvis sport shirts from The Haul:

#1: Tattersall, flap/button pocket, about a 15.5 neck, approx 34 sleeve, chest 48, 85 cotton/15 wool. Nice soft flannelly hand.




#2: All cotton, specs as above, button pocket (no flap).



I can take more pix if you want. 

$18 shipped CONUS for one or both for $32.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Let's not forget Yorkside. I can see, maybe, two people polishing off three pies from Pepe's, but Yorkside would be impossible.



catside said:


> Not the old Pepe's any more I am afraid. Last two experiences sadly were not good. People blame branch openings but I do not know. Kids prefer Modern these days. Sally's usually have too long lines. But I hear it's the same. Never tried Harry's. A little out of way for me.


----------



## Hardiw1

Bass dirty bucks
Size: 10.5M
Very good condition.
$30


----------



## Steve Smith

*Shipping*: Prices include US shipping. For international shipping I charge less than actual cost.

*Measurement/Sizes*: In an item description "Tagged 40R" means that the item has been marked as a 40R by Brooks Brothers. "40R" means that is my estimation of the size. Some of these items may have already had some alterations done or may be custom tailored. For those reasons, you should know your measurements and use those to determine whether a jacket will fit.

Items are first quality unless otherwise noted, but labels are marked to prevent return to BB. All items are new.

I have a backlog of new suits to measure and photograph. Most are unaltered. $295 for standard 1818, $350 for Golden Fleece and/or Saxxon. If you have serious interest in any of these suits in this list I will get them to the front of the line:

36S 1818 Fitz dark slate blue subdued plaid Saxxon
38R 1818 Regent Navy Pinstripe
39R 1818 Fitz Charcoal Gray
40R 1818 Fitz Navy
40R 1818 Fitz Glen Plaid Saxxon
41R 1818 Fitz Golden Fleece Saxxon Reserve Dark Gray Nailhead wi Blue Overcheck
41R 1818 Fitz Black
41L 1818 Fitz Navy, abrasion on chest, will be discounted
41L 1818 Fitz Navy
42R 1818 Madison Navy Pinstripe
42L 1818 Fitz Navy***SOLD***
42L 1818 Madison Navy
42L 1818 Fitz Charcoal
44L 1818 Madison Golden Fleece Navy Pinstripe
46L 1818 Madison Navy
48XL 1818 Madison Saxxon Navy Ultrafine Herringbone

*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Dark Brown Ultrafine Herringbone Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button double vent. Pick stitching, fabulous suit. This is an upgraded fabric. Tagged *36S*. P2P 19.75, Sh 17.75, Sl un, L 29. Flat front pants W32, L unhemmed. $325.***SOLD***


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Black Wool Suit, Two button Single vent. Made in USA. Tagged *36R*, seems to have been let out a little in the chest. P2P 19.25, Sh 17, Sl 24.75, L 29.25. Flat front pants are W32 L30.5 with 2+ inches to let in length. Pants are W30 which have been let out to 32. $295.


1818 Madison Navy Pinstripe Saxxon Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 36R. P2P 20.5, Sh 18, Sl 24. L 30. Pleated cuffed pants are W30 let out to W32, L 30.75 with 3+ inches available to be let out in length. $295.
https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Suits/?action=view&current=z4561.jpg

Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3 Roll 2 Dark Olive Wool Suit. Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *36R.* P2P 19.75. Sh 17.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.25. Pleated Pants W30, L unfinished. $250.


Brooks Brothers 346 Dk Olive Jacket. 3 Button, Single Vent. Made in Jordan. 97% Wool, 3% Lycra. Tagged *36R*. P2P 19.75, Sh 17.75, Sl 24, L 31. $65.


Brooks Brothers 346 Dk Olive Jacket. 2 Button, Single Vent. Made in Jordan. 97% Wool, 3% Lycra. Tagged *37R*. P2P 20, Sh 18.25, Sl 23.25, L 31. $65.


*NEW*1818 Fitzgerald Black Wool Suit. Two button Single vent. Made in USA. Tagged *38S*. P2P 20, Sh 17, Sl un, L 28.5. Flat front pants are W32, L28 with 2.5 inches available in length. The pants were originally W30 so they can easily be taken in at the waist if needed. $325.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Black Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two button Single Vent. Small abrasion on rt sleeve pictured. Made in Italy. Tagged *38S*. P2P 20, Sh 17.5, Sl 22.5, L 29. Flat front pants are W32, L unfinished. $275.


1818 Madison Dark Checked Saxxon Wool Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *38S.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 23, L 29. Fabulous jacket. $648 Retail. $195.


1818 Madison Dark Blue Houndstooth Wool Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent. Made in China. Tagged 38S. Measures P2P 20.5, Sh 18, Sl23.25, L 29. Retail$548. This jacket is darker than either photo. $175.


1818 Madison Lt Peach Herringbone Sport Coat. 37% Silk, 33% Linen, 30% Wool. Made in Thailand of Italian fabric. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *38S*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl 23, L29. $175.


*NEW* 1818 Regent Navy Wool Ultrafine Herringbone Suit. Two button Double vent. Made in USA. Custom ordered suit. Pick stitching. Slightly canted pockets on jacket. A super-premium suit. Tagged 38R. P2P 19.75, Sh 17.5, Sl un, L 29. Flat front pants are W32 L unhemmed, Pants are constructed with no back pockets. $350.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Black Saxxon Wool Ultrafine Herringbone Suit. Two button Single vent. Made in USA. Retail $1098. Saxxon fabric is a $200 upgrade on an 1818 suit. Tagged *38R.* P2P 19.5, Sh 17.25, Sl un, L. Flat front pants are W30 L unfinished. The pants are from a 36R suit and are two inches smaller in the waist than the standard Fitz drop. Perfect for the athletic build. $325.


1818 Madison Cashmere/Wool E. Thomas fabric Plaid Sport Coat. Made in China. Tagged 38R. P2P 20.5, Sh 18, Sl 24, L 30.25. Retail $548. $175.
https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Suits/?action=view&current=z4514.jpg

Brooks Brothers Houndstooth w Overcheck 36% Wool, 32% Linen, 32% Silk Sport Coat. Retail $598. 2 Button Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *38R*. P2P 20, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30. $175.


Brooks Brothers Country Club Blue w Lt Blue Sport Coat. 70% Wool, 30% Silk. 3 Button, Double Vent. Made in Italy. Retail $648. Tagged *38R*. P2P 20.5, 17.75, Sl 24.5, L 30. $175.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Navy Saxxon Wool Pinstripe Suit. Three Button Double Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *39R*. P2P 22. Sh 18.5, Sl un, L 31. Pleated pants are W34 L unfinished. $295.


1818 Fitzgerald Navy Blue Wool Suit. Two button Single vent. Tagged *39R*. P2P 20.5, Sh 17.25, Sl un, L 30.25. Flat front pants are W33, L unhemmed. $325.***SOLD***


Fabulous Trad Brooks Brothers Saxxon 3 Roll 2 Sack Houndstooth Wool Sport Coat. Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *39R*. P2P 20.75, Sh 18, Sl 24 1/8, L 31. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Saxxon Wool Tan Herringbone w Lt Blue Overcheck. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *40S*. P2P21, Sh 17.75, Sl unfinished, L 29. $175.


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Tweed Sport Coat. Two Button Single Vent, 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40S*. P2P 21.25, Sh 18, Sl 23 5/8, L 29. $175.


*NEW* Todd Snyder Southwick Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Double Vent. Spectacular suit, luxurious fabric. Slim cut. Made in USA. Tagged *40R* P2P 20.5, Sh 17.5, Sl 24.5, L 29 3/8. Flat front button fly pants are W 35 L unhemmed. $325.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Dark Brown Tweed Sport Coat. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Made in Thailand. Tagged 40R. P2P 21, Sh 18, Sl 24.75, L 30. $175.


*NEW* Golden Fleece Navy Wool Suit. Two button single vent. Surgeon's cuffs and plenty of pick stitching. Hand tailored in USA. Small abrasion on lining pictured in photo of Hand Tailored tag. About a* 40ML* P2P 22, Sh 19.25, Sl 24, L 32. Pleated cuffed pants are W34 L31.25. Classic navy blue staple suit. $350.


1818 Fitzgerald Wool Suit. We debated the color of this suit in the store and the consensus is that it is one of those BB blues which is almost black. Put up beside black it looks a bit blue. It is debatable. Two button Single vent. Tagged*40R.* P2P 21, Sh 18, Sl 24.75, L 30.25. Flat front pants are W33, L29.75 with 2.5 inches of length hemmed under. $295.


1818 Milano Dark Navy w Pinstripe Saxxon Wool Jacket. 2 Button Single Vent. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21.25, Sh 18, Sh unfinished, L 29. Made in USA. $90.


Brooks Brothers Regent Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Double Vented. Made in Thailand. Tagged *40R.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18, Sl 24, L 30.5. $160.


1818 Madison Tan Herringbone Jacket. 100% Linen. Three Button, Double Vent. Tagged *40R*. P2P 22, Sh 18.75, Sl 23.75, L 30.5. $175.


1818 Madison Navy Wool Pinstripe Suit. Two Button, Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *40R*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.5. Pleated pants, W34 L unfinished. $295.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Single Vent, Patch Pockets. Beautiful Pearl Buttons. Retail $900. *BB2 (40)*. P2P 21, Sh 17.5, Sh Unfinished, L 28.75. $195.


1818 Fitzgerald Dark Gray Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. *40S* P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl 24 5/8, L 29.5. Flat front pants are W36, L31.25, with 2.5 inches to let out in length. $325.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Navy Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two button Single vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *41R.* P2P 21, Sh 18, Sl 25, L 30.5. Flat front W36 pants have been taken in to W35. L31 with 2 inches to let out. $325.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Gray Tweed Wool/Cashmere with Lt Blue Overcheck. E Thomas fabric. $548 retail. Two button Single vent. Made in China. Tagged *41R* P2P 21.75, Sh 18.25, Sl 24.25, L 30. First photo is TTC. $185.***SOLD***


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Dark Gray Ultrafine Herringbone Saxxon Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. $1098 Retail tag. Tagged *41R*. P2P 21, Sh 17.5, Sl un, L 30.25. Flat front pants are W34 L unfinished. Pants are perfect match but are 1 inch smaller in the waist than typical Fitz drop. Perfect for you athletic types. $350.


1818 Madison Navy Blue Saxxon Wool Suit. This material has a fine herringbone pattern in the weave. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *41R.* P2P 22.5, Sh 19, Sl 24.75, L 30.75. Pleated cuffed pants are 35-32. Premium suit. $325.


1818 Fitzgerald Dk Blue Fine Herringbone Saxxon Wool Suit. Fine, subtle herringbone wears as a solid. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *41L.*. P2P 21, Sh 17.75, Sl 23 7/8, L 30.25. Flat front cuffed pants are W 34, L 28.25, but there is 5+ inches to let out. $295.


1818 Regent Navy Blue Wool Suit. Made in USA. Three button double vent. Tagged 41L. P2P 21.72, Sh 18.25, Sl unfinished, L 31 7/8. Pleated pants are W 35, L unfinished. $295.


BB Brooksease 100% Wool Charcoal Gray Suit. Made in USA. Staple suit. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 41L. P2P 23, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 32. Pleated pants are W 34 L unfinished. My camera lightens this suit. It is classic charcoal gray. $250.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Navy Wool Blue Blazer. Two Button Single Vent. Made in Thailand. Lightly structured. Tagged* 42S*. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl 24 1/8, L 29.5. $175.


1818 Madison Navy Blue Loro Piana Cashmere Blazer. Two Button Single Vent. Made in China. Tagged* 42R*. P2P 22.75, Sh 19 1/8, Sl un, L 30.5. $225.


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 42R. P2P 22.5, Sh 18, Sl 24.5, L 30.25. Flat front pants are 36-28.5 with 5 inches to let out if cuffs are removed. $295.


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Made in USA. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *42R*, but has been taken in in the chest. As is it may work better for a *40R or 41R*. P2P 21, Sh 18.25, Sl 24 5/8, L 30.25. Flat front pants are 36-31 with 2.75 hemmed under. $295.


BB Black Fleece Khaki Cotton Jacket. Three Button, Single Vent, Patch Pockets. Pearl Buttons. Retail $900. *BB3 (42)*. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl unfinished, L 29. $195


1818 Madison Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *42L*. P2P 22.75, Sh 19.75. Sl un, L 32.5. Pleated pants are W39, L unhemmed. 3 inch drop. $275.


*NEW* 1818 Milano Dark Navy w Pinstripes Saxxon Wool Suit. 3 Button, Double Vent. Made in USA. $1098 Retail. Tagged *43R.* P2P 22.25, 18.75, Sl 25, L 29.75. Flat front Cuffed pants are W37 L30.75 with 2 inch cuffs, plenty to let out if you need longer. $350.


1818 Madison Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged *43R*. P2P 23.25, Sh 19.5, Sl 25, L 31. Pleated cuffed pants are 38-32 with several inches available to be let out in length. $295.


1818 Fitzgerald Dark Navy (almost black) Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged* 43R*. P2P 22.5, Sh 18.75, Sl un, L 30. Flat Front pants are W38 L unhemmed. $325.


*NEW* 1818* Milano* Cotton Blue Blazer. Two Button Single Vent. Jacket unstructured, cotton fabric has a soft feel. A nice casual jacket in the hard to find Milano cut. Made in Thailand. Tagged *43L*. P2P 22.5, Sh 18.75, Sl 25.25, L 31. $175.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Saxxon Wool Sport Coat. Dark Gray/Blue Plaid. Two button Single vent. Made in USA. $648 retail. * 43L*. P2P 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl un, L 32. First photo true to color. $195.


1818 Fitzgerald Khaki Cotton Jacket. Two button single vent. Tagged *44L*. P2P 22 5/8, Sh 19 1/8, Sl unfinished, L 32 1/8. $150.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Saxxon Ultrafine Herringbone Navy Blue Wool Suit. Two button, Single vent. Made in USA. This is a $1095 retail suit. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23, Sh 19.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.5. Pleated cuffed pants are tagged W39 but have been taken in to W37. Length is 28 but there are 4+ inches available to be let out. $325. 


1818 Madison Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *44R*. P2P 23.25, Sh 19.5, Sl 25, L 31. Pleated Pants are W38.5, L 32. $295


1818 Fitzgerald Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged* 44L*. P2P 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 26.5, L 31.5. Flat front pants are tagged W38 but have been altered to W37, L 31.5. 3 inches available in length. $295.


1818 Regent Blue Blazer. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Unstructured, no shoulder padding. Two Button Double Vent. Made in Thailand. Tagged *44L. *P2P 23.25, Sh 19, Sl 26, L 31.75. $185.


*NEW * 1818 Regent Navy Blue Peak Lapel Wool Jacket. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *44XLNG*. P2P 23.5, Sh 19.25, Sl 28, L 33. $165.


1818 Fitzgerald Gray Pinstripe Wool Suit. Heavier wool. Two Button, Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged 45R. P2P 23.5, Sh 19.25, Sl un, L 30.5. Flat front pants are W 40, L unhemmed. $295.


1818 Madison 3 Roll 2 Wool Gray Glen Plaid. Made in Italy. Two Button Single Vent. Suit is darker than photos show. Color is nearer that shown in photo of VBC label. Tagged *45L*. P2P 23.5, Sh 20, Sl un, L 33. Pleated pants are W40 L unhemmed. $295.


NEW 1818 Madison Dark Slate Blue Nailhead Saxxon Wool Suit. Two Button Double Vent. Made in USA. Retail $1098. Tagged 46R. P2P 24, Sh 20, Sl un, L 31. Flat front Madison pants are W 41 L unhemmed. $350.


Brooks Brothers Black Pinstripe Wool Suit (2% Lastol). Two button Single vent. Made in Thailand. *46R*. P2P 24, Sh 19.5, Sl 223.5, L 31. Flat front pants are W40, L 28 but have 3 inches hemmed under. $225.


BB Regent Silk/Linen/Wool Tan with light overcheck Sport Coat. Two button Single Vent. Tagged *46R*. P2P 24, Sh 20, Sl 24.75, L 31. $175.


1818 Regent Charcoal Gray Wool Ultrafine Herringbone Suit. This is a staple suit. Made in USA. Two Button Double Vent. Tagged *46R*. P2P 23.5, Sh 19.25, Sl unfinished, L 30.5. Flat front pants are W39, L unfinished. $295.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Linen Navy Blue Sport Coat. BB5 (*46R*). 3 button, patch pockets, single vent. Measures P2P 23.75, Sh 19, Sl unfinished (buttons come with jacket), L 31. Retail $950. $185.


1818 Fitzgerald Navy Blue Wool Blazer. Single vent, two button. Made in USA. [Tagged B]46R[/B] P2P 24, Sh 19, Sl 26, L 31.25. $195.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Saxxon Wool Microherringbone Black Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Tagged *46L*. Measures P2P 24.75, Sh 20.25, Sl 25, L 32.5. Pleated pants are labeled 41 but have been altered to W42, L 31.75 with cuffs. $295.


1818 Madison Charcoal Gray Wool Suit. Two button Single Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *48R*. P2P 24.5, Sh 20.5, Sl 24. L 31. Pleated cuffed pants are W40 L28 with 4 inches inches to be let out in length. $295.


Golden Fleece Dark Gray Rope Stripe Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. *50XL*. P2P 26, Sh 21.5, Sl 26.25, L 33.5. Pleated pants are W44 L unhemmed. $325.


1818 Madison Navy Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Tagged 54R. P2P 28, Sh 22.75, Sl un, L 32.25. Pleated pants are W49 L unhemmed. $295.
https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Suits/?action=view&current=z4664.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Price drops - Offers welcome!*

1) *Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, sz. 16-33*. No flaws; lovely shirt - looks nearly new; great collar roll.

Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.









 

2) *Sero blue candystripe OCBD, measured sz. 16-33 *(no size tag). Great vintage shirt, unlined collar.

Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.









 

3) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red*. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures *22" pit to pit*. *Sleeves: 24 3/4"* from shoulder seam to end of cuff.

Asking $30>$25>$20>*$15 shipped CONUS*.











4) *Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA*. Like new. If you've been looking for one, you won't find a nicer one in better condition. Hits below the waist.

Asking $85>$75>*$60 shipped CONUS*.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 25.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Shoulders: 20.5-20.75
Length (BOC): 29









   

5) *FootJoy Classics Burgundy Shell Cordovan Saddles, 10D*. I bought these beautiful, like new shell cordovan saddles from GentlemanGeorge, but unfortunately, they're a little too tight for me. Fit TTS (my feet are between 10D-E). You won't find a better pair of shell saddles at this price - and personally, I think saddles with the metal eyelets look far more Trad than those without. Hope someone here can use them.

*Measurements:* 4 1/2" x 12 3/8" (outsole)

Looking to release them back into the wild for what I paid for them - *$215 shipped CONUS*.











6) A pair of beautiful *Custom Grade Church's Chetwynd wingtips in brown/chestnut*. These are like new, with little wear on the outsole, no wear on the insole. These are stunning in person. *11G is UK size* (G is UK "wide"), so it will correspond to approx. *11E to 11.5E in US size*. These retail for $580.

*Measurements*: 12 7/8" x 4 5/8"

Asking $300>$250>$225>*$200 shipped CONUS or Best Offer*.

Description: Built to last, the Chetwynd shoes from Church's have a classic brogue pattern and a traditional Goodyear Welted construction. Whatever the fashion of the day, these shoes will always be in style. Like all of Church's welted shoes, these brogues are hand-made by specialised craftsmen in their Northampton factory. They have a Goodyear constructions, which means that the soles and uppers are first stitched on to a strip of hand-cut leather ("welt") and then stitched on to the bottom of the shoes. The result of this construction is that the soles can easily be easily be repaired, giving the shoes a second life.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Some seriously nice stuff. Has Tony Lumpkin been in jail or something?


----------



## Taken Aback

swb's stormtroopers may have some blood on their little plastic hands.


----------



## conductor

Two Southwick suits in excellent condition

First a gray pinstripe 3 piece in wool. 3/2 roll, two button sleeves, center vent. Excellent very clean and fresh condition. Canvassed. No problems whatsoever 
CLAIMED
shipped CONUS

Tagged 40

Measurements:
Chest P to P 21"
Shoulder 17"
Sleeve 23.5" + 1.5"
Length from BOC 30"

Vest: length (top to points) 26"

Pants: 18" waist, 29" inseam (none to let out)
Flat front, cuffed, watch pocket











Brown micro herringbone - 3/2 roll, two button sleeves, center vent. Very clean condition. Canvassed. Two small issues - shoulder lining needs to be sewn up, and right outside armpit beginning to open (NOT a tear). 
CLAIMED 
Tagged 40

Measurements:
Chest P to P 21"
Shoulder 17"
Sleeve 24.5" + 2"
Length from BOC 30"

Pants: 17.5" waist, 30" inseam (none to let out)
Flat front, cuffed, watch pocket











Belts:

Edward Green size 34 in Black Calf - NWOT $70 shipped CONUS

Crook Horn size 36 in Scotch Grain - Very good used condition $30 shipped CONUS











All small pic clickable thumbnails
offers always welcome


----------



## swb120

Taken Aback said:


> swb's stormtroopers may have some blood on their little plastic hands.





32rollandrock said:


> Some seriously nice stuff. Has Tony Lumpkin been in jail or something?


For TonyL's safety, he has been taken to an undisclosed location. Please do not attempt to contact him.


----------



## Jovan

Taken Aback said:


> swb's stormtroopers may have some blood on their little plastic hands.


I believe those LEGO guys are Jango Fett or some other Mandalorian.


----------



## Taken Aback

How embarrassing. :icon_study:


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Thrifters' Protection Program, eh?



swb120 said:


> For TonyL's safety, he has been taken to an undisclosed location. Please do not attempt to contact him.


----------



## laxdrew

I have a sz 40 Barbour Bedale that I am looking to sell or trade. I bought the coat new one year ago. I would like to receive $225 for the jacket but would actually prefer a trade. I am looking to get a Beaufort sz 40 in good condition. PM if interested. I will post pics later tonight.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bookster brown moleskin plain-front trousers. 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam with about 1.75 inches of extra cloth to let out, if needed. The trousers have side-tab adjusters, a tab front, and a coin pocket at the waist. They are in very good condition. Please note the trousers were _made in England_. Asking $40 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail. * SOLD *

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/p1174516.jpg/

Unknown manufacturer (I picked them off Overstock.com) 100% worsted wool pleated trousers. 35-inch waist and 30-inch inseam with cuff. The trousers have a tab front. They are in very good condition. Asking $20 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/p1174517.jpg/

Christian Brooks 40-regular sport jacket. I don't have the measurements, but the jacket fits snuggly. Single vent with functional pockets. This is in mint condition. Please note the jacket was _made in America_. Asking $40 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $10 for U.S.P.S. priority mail.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/p1174518b.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/p1174519.jpg/


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/p1084461.jpg/

From top to bottom:

-- Lands' End 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. SOLD
-- J. Crew 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. SOLD
-- Unknown manufacturer (probably Lands' End) size large belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren size large belt with what I presume is genuine leather. Asking $12 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren belt without size, though it fits a 36" waist. The belt is made in America. Asking $12 or best offer.
-- J. Crew size large belt. Asking $10 or best offer.


----------



## JKriss

Cleaning out the closet and getting rid of some things that just don't fit. All prices include shipping in the CONUS. If you are interested in multiple items, let me know and we'll work something out. Some of the items have more detailed pics at https://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m83/cba321abc123/

Note: I've never measured Jackets like this. I followed Andy's guidelines so they should be accurate but keep that in mind.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack
chest-44.5waist-41.75
length-32
sleeve-25.5
shoulder-19
$40










Jos A. Bank 3/2 Sack
chest-44.5
waist-41
length-32
sleeve-25
shoulder-19
$30










Land's End White OCBD 16/37
Seems to have very little wear. 
$15









Land's End Chambray Shirt M/T
This shirt is navy and kind of an off-white color. Definitely a casual shirt.
No noticeable wear
$15









Land's End Ecru Hyde Park 16/17
The picture kind of makes this one look white but it is definitely Ecru.
This one shows just a little bit of wear around the collar.
$10









Land's End Pink OCBD 15.5/36
Again, the picture kind of makes this one look white but it is indeed Pink.
No noticeable wear.
$15









Land's End Paintbrush shirt 16/37
Some wear around the collar and cuffs.
$10









Levi's 505 32x34
Virtually no noticeable wear.
$15









Levi's 505 32x34
Virtually no noticeable wear.
$15









Allen Edmonds Park Ave 10D
These have a lot of wear but I'll leave it up to the more knowledgeable to determine whether they have some life left. See the album link above for more pics.
$25









LL Bean Rubber Mocs 10D
These are still in great shape. Unfortunately they are just too big for me. See the album link above for more pics.
$35


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS. MY SALES BLOG IS FULLY UPDATED. IF THERE'S ANYTHING THAT INTERESTS YOU, MAKE AN OFFER.



CMDC said:


> First up is an absolutely incredible Woolrich, Made in the USA, Mackinaw coat. This is one serious jacket. Fully lined. In like new condition. I'm very seriously tempted to keep this but my closet is ridiculously full now--so your gain.
> 
> Size M
> 
> $65 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Norwegian Sweater--new with tags. I haven't seen this pattern before but it seems relatively recent.
> 
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5; Length: 29.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another LLBean Norwegian, this one in Burgundy.
> 
> Size XL but measures different from the one above
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 27
> 
> $22 conus


----------



## Andy Roo

Three LL Bean shetland crewneck sweaters in medium blue, burgundy, and gray. Size medium. From last winter's catalogue; made in China. Perfect condition.  $25 each, shipped.










Brooks Brothers OCBDs, all non-non-iron, all made in USA, and all 15.5x34. I have:
4 blues, traditional fit;
1 blue university stripe, traditional fit;
1 white, traditional fit;
1 blue, slim fit (but fits just like a trad fit);
1 older trad fit shirt with wide, teal stripes and an unlined collar.
$20 each.



















Ralph Lauren classic fit blue gingham OCBD, size medium. $15.










Two pairs of the old Lands' End Legacy Chinos in khaki. Flat front, uncuffed, size 32x32. $20 each.


----------



## Andy Roo

Two J. Crew long-sleeved shirts with button-down collars, both two or three years old, both size medium. The one on the left is madras, and it fits a little slimmer than the one on the right, which is made of a lightweight broadcloth. $20 each, shipped.


----------



## laxdrew

__
https://flic.kr/p/6723074409


__
https://flic.kr/p/6723074603


__
https://flic.kr/p/6723074409

These are the three pics of the jacket. Please notice the small nick in the left sleeve. Its about 1/2 inch long.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Gitman Bros. yellow pinpoint button down has been CLAIMED.


----------



## Hardiw1

Sethand, I have replied to you twice, please check your inbox.


----------



## jkidd41011

ArtVandalay said:


> Gitman Bros. yellow pinpoint button down - 16.5 x 34. No evident flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $23 >* $21* shipped


I know where this shirt came from...stay off my turf  They had a couple of them and were on the "Premium Rack" along with a couple Polo Yarmouth OCBD that you can find cheaper new at TJ Maxx


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on pocket square!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> 1) J. Press Schoolboy Muffler / Scarf. Made in England. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) Harris Tweed Cap--Made in the USA, with optional fold-up ear-flaps! *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) Size M Filson Wildfowl Hat
> *
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) Made in Italy Polo pocket square.*
> 
> A lovely square, in excellent condition--just rumpled from storage. All silk, and Made in Italy. Measures 16 1/4" square.
> 
> Asking *$12, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Ostrich breast pocket notecase/wallet*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> ​


----------



## ArtVandalay

jkidd41011 said:


> I know where this shirt came from...stay off my turf  They had a couple of them and were on the "Premium Rack" along with a couple Polo Yarmouth OCBD that you can find cheaper new at TJ Maxx


So you're the reason thrifting has been so brutal around here lately?  Actually, the store I got this from doesn't have a premium rack, so I think we're good.


----------



## Patrick06790

*CLAIMED* Brooks flannel blazer, 3/2, all the trimmings. Patch/flap, patch breast pocket. Tagged 40R. Brooks label missing but check out the buttons. From The Hotchkiss Haul. Chest 21 (x2 =42); sleeves 24.5; shoulder 18.25; length from top of collar 31.5. Great shape; this guy took care of his clothes. $55 shipped CONUS.

PS: I steamed and brushed it, so no more cat hairs. *CLAIMED*


----------



## 32rollandrock

First up, a Brooks Brothers saddle shoulder sweater, size 46, made in England. I can find no flaws. $25 CONUS. Measurements are: pit to pit, 24.5 inches; length, 29 inches; sleeves (as measured from armpit to end of cuff) 19.5 inches.












Next, an LL Bean Norwegian sweater, in large tall with after-market elbow patches. This one has seen some use and has some smutz, but nothing serious and you can't beat the price at just SOLD












A made-in-USA Osh Kosh chamois shirt. Size large. Very little wear, no issues. SOLD












For the larger among us, a Cabela's chamois shirt in 2XL tall. I'm tempted to say this is NWOT because it appears never worn. Has one of those neat-o buttons behind the collar. SOLD












Finally, a Harris Tweed sport coat, two-button and darted, made in USA by Lands End. Immaculate. I'd call this a 42L, but see measurements, which are: pit to pit, 22.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32 inches; shoulder width, 18.25 inches; sleeve length, 26 inches with another 1.75 inches possible. $35 CONUS


----------



## ATL

*Ties!*

I'm posting this elsewhere, but I thought people on this thread might like the Brooks Makers stuff, if nothing else.

(bowtie and third tie from left)


----------



## JoshT

@swb120 - Hi there, I dropped you a couple of PMs but didn't hear back yet. I am not sure if the PMs aren't working properly (someone seemed to be having trouble a few posts back) or if you didn't get a chance to reply yet, but if you could let me know either way, that would be great.

Many thanks!

-JoshT


----------



## ATL

The bowtie is off the books, unless any of these offers fall through.


----------



## brantley11

Anyone interested in a pair of 7.5 D Alan McAfee Cognac Colored Wingtips (look like they were worn very little.) or an old made in USA Brooks OCBD slim 16x35?

I wanted to check before I took pictures and measurements. Looking to get around $50 for the shoes and $25 for the shirt. PM with interest or wait until I list them.


----------



## wacolo

_*All prices include CONUS shipping. Discounts given for multiple purchases. Thanks!*_

1. $25 Silk and wool Reversible Scarf. Made in Italy. Good condition, though not brand new. Measures about 10.5"x50"

2. $25 On the left is a cotton corduroy scarf from Jack Spade. Black and light blue. Made in England. Again in good shape but I have worn it a few times. 6"x57"
3. $25 On the right is from J. Crew. Lambswool made in Scotland. Labelled as a Chester Tartan. Gray, Black and White. Good condition. 9.5"x70"

4. $35 I decided not to keep this, though it is quite cool. NWT from the Gap. Made in Italy. 100% Wool in a patch pattern. It is BIG too. 14.5"x68"

5. $30 Brooks Brothers. 100% wool Made in Scotland. Good condition. Gray glen plaid with a peach windowpane. 12"x60"

6. $25 Made in Scotland for Hubert White. Royal Blue with a green windowpane. Good condition. 54x11​


----------



## Hardiw1

Updates and drops

Brooks Brothers Clark chinos - not cuffed
33x32
$25



Bass penny loafers
10.5D
$30














Hardiw1 said:


> Woolrich coat
> Although it fits me, this coat deserves a colder climate. Awesome coat.
> No tagged size
> My best measurements:
> p2p: approx. 23
> Sleeve: approx. 23.5
> Length: 36.5
> $60>$55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2
> 36x32
> no cuff
> $30>$25





Hardiw1 said:


> This didn't work out for me, hopefully it will for someone else.
> 
> LL Bean Made in Ireland teal shetland
> Size: L
> $25>$20
> 
> 
> 
> Polo pincord shirt
> Size: 16.5/L
> $15


Deansgate 
darted
2 button
Fully lined
tagged 44L
$35>$30

Shoulder: 21.5
p2p: 25
Waist: 23.25
Sleeve: 25.5
Length boc: 32.5










  

Southwick 3/2 flannel sack blazer
Appears to be new
1/2 lined
Made in the USA
$45>$35

Shoulder: 18.5
p2p: 22.5
Waist: 22
Sleeve: 22.5
Length: 29.5


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lands End USA 2B sack blazer*

This is a Lands End two-button sack navy hopsack blazer, made in the USA. It features two lower patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. There are no flaws to speak of.

Marked 44Reg. Measures 20" shoulders, 22" pit to pit, 25.25" sleeves, and 31" BOC. 








  
Asking $35 or offer.

This is a Lands End Charter collection rep tie. Made in the USA, if is a 60/40 wool/cotton blend. It measures 3.25" across. No flaws to speak of.








Asking $15 or $10 bundled with the blazer.

This is a pair of J. Crew Chinos. They measure 36" waist and 27.5" inseam. They are uncuffed and cannot be let out. I'd imagine they're a longshot to fit anyone here. No issues.








Asking $20


----------



## sporto55

For Sale XL Shaggy Dog White Crew Neck $70.00 Shipped. New Never Been Worn. *Sold
*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Smörgåsbord!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping*!
International buyers contact me for rates.

*OFFERS ALWAYS CONSIDERED!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*Brooks Brothers Navy Cotton Knit V-Neck Sweater*:

No noticeable wear whatsoever. I don't think it's ever been worn.

Asking: *$40* conus

Pit2Pit - 22.75"
BC2Hem - 26.25"
Pit2Hem - 16.5"
Shoulder2Cuff - 24"
Pit2Cuff - 22.5"

*****************************************************

*LL Bean Dark Tan Wide Wale Cords*

Judging from the inner waistband and tags, I don't think these have
been worn. Although, it looks like someone ironed a crease into the legs; I hit
one of the legs with a steam iron and it seemed to be loosening up -
I didn't want to go overboard, but washing them will probably take
the crease out.

Asking: *$30* conus

Tagged "38"
Waist - 40"
Inseam - 32" (+1")
Outseam - 42.5"
8 Belt loops
On seam front pockets
Button flap back pockets

*****************************************************

*J. Crew Navy Wide Wale Cords*

Again, Judging from the inner waistband and tags, I don't think these
have been worn. They also still have the stitching from the paper tag,
as well as the security tab hasn't been removed.

Asking *$35* conus

Tagged - "36 x 32"
Waist - 39"
Inseam - 32"
Outseam - 43"
6 Belt Loops
Slant Front Pockets
Button Welt Rear Pockets

****************************************************
*All prices include CONUS shipping*!
International buyers contact me for rates.

*OFFERS ALWAYS CONSIDERED!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

*​I've got a bunch more stuff, but it's late and I'm off to sleep. More tomorrow...


----------



## Jovan

Holy vanity sizing, Batman!


----------



## g3dahl

Jovan said:


> Holy vanity sizing, Batman!


Yay! It seems I'm a 36W again!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bookster brown moleskin plain-front trousers. 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam with about 1.75 inches of extra cloth to let out, if needed. The trousers have side-tab adjusters, a tab front, and a coin pocket at the waist. They are in very good condition. Please note the trousers were _made in England_. Asking $40 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail. * SOLD *

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/p1174516.jpg/

Unknown manufacturer (I picked them off Overstock.com) 100% worsted wool pleated trousers. 35-inch waist and 30-inch inseam with cuff. The trousers have a tab front. They are in very good condition. Asking $15 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/p1174517.jpg/

Christian Brooks 40-regular sport jacket. I don't have the measurements, but the jacket fits snuggly. Single vent with functional pockets. This is in mint condition. Please note the jacket was _made in America_. Asking $30 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $10 for U.S.P.S. priority mail.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/p1174518b.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/p1174519.jpg/


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/p1084461.jpg/

From top to bottom:

-- Lands' End 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. SOLD
-- J. Crew 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. SOLD
-- Unknown manufacturer (probably Lands' End) size large belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren size large belt with what I presume is genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren belt without size, though it fits a 36" waist. The belt is made in America. Asking $10 or best offer.
-- J. Crew size large belt. Asking $10 or best offer.

Please add shipping-and-handling (U.S.P.S. priority mail) costs to each order.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Jovan said:


> Holy vanity sizing, Batman!


I know, right? I thought my tape measure was broken. :wink2:


----------



## sunra

Just to say I received a great jacket from *TDI GUY *in the post today. Thanks a lot a pleasure to do business with


----------



## 32rollandrock

Early warning, I plan/hope to post a few things over the next few days, including a BB double-breasted navy blazer (it's around 42R) and a NWOT Pendleton blackwatch scarf. If someone wants to save me the time/trouble of photographing and posting the scarf, get in touch. Looking for $20 CONUS, and it's perfect.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS--and offers are VERY welcome on everything*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> (All posted on behalf of efdll)
> *
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. Camelhair 3/2 sack in glen plaid
> *
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) INEXPENSIVE TRAD SHIRTS! Land's End plaid (16-16.5), Brooks Bros. button down (17-33).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a) Brooks Brothers button down; size 17-33. Non-iron. Excellent condition. *
> 
> Asking just $15, CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *b) Land's End Plaid--green based with purple overcheck. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.
> *
> Asking just $14, CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *c) Land's End Plaid--purple-based. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.
> *
> Asking just $14, CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Jeans: Levis 501 36/32; Levis 505 36/30; Wrangler 35/32.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *a) Levis 501, Size 36, 32. Black, button fly, excellent condition.*
> 
> Asking $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *b) Levis 505, Size 36, 32. Light colour as shown. (Dirty chalk?) Excellent condition.*
> 
> Asking $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *c) Wrangler blue jeans; Size 35, 32. Excellent condition. *
> 
> Asking $12, or offer., shipped in CONUS.


----------



## sporto55

Red Alan Paine Shetland Wool Crew Neck Size 42 New with Tags $50.00 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

Green Alan Paine Shetland Wool Sweater from Kountz Bros Pittsburgh Size 38 $30 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

Red Shaggy Dog Never been worn. Size XL $80.00


----------



## sporto55

Alan Paine Green V- Neck Lambswool Size 44 $30.00 Shipped


----------



## adt11

Southwick, 3/2 charcoal w/ light gray windowpane and brown overcheck w/ pleated trousers. Purchase a while ago from the thrift exchange but is just too short in the sleeves to work for me. A gorgeous suit and in excellent condition. – $40 shipped



Coat 
Chest (P2P) – 21.75”
Shoulders – 18”
Length – 31”
Sleeves – 23” (+ about 2.5” to let)

Pants
Waist – 17.25”
Inseam – 31.5” w/ 1.5” cuff (+1.5” to let)
Outseam – 43”


----------



## adt11

BB Makers Brooksease, 3/2 dark navy pinstripe suit w/ flat-front trousers. Purchased this from the thrift exchange but the pants are too big for me. In good condition. - $35 shipped




Jacket
Chest (P2P) - 20.5"
Shoulders - 18"
Length (BOC) - 32"
Sleeves - 25" (+1" to let)
Pants
Waist - 18.5"
Inseam - 31" w/ 1.5" cuff (+1" to let)
Outseam - 44"


----------



## conductor

Black calf Edward Green sold, Brown pebble grain Crook Horn still available
Belts:

Edward Green size 34 in Black Calf - NWOT SOLD shipped CONUS

Crook Horn size 36 in Scotch Grain - Very good used condition $30 shipped CONUS











All small pic clickable thumbnails
offers always welcome


----------



## Hardiw1

The Bills Khakis have sold.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Blue Blazers Updated

*Price includes US shipping. First quality but label marked to prevent return to BB.

1818 Regent Soft Jacket Navy Blazers. These Soft Jackets, are the ulitimate unstructured blazer--No shoulder padding (except as noted in one jacket), in fact no padding at all. Spectacular fabric and construction, pick stitching. Italian Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric,84% Wool / 16% Mohair. Two button, double vent, made in Thailand. $420 retail. Your price* $170*.
Regent is one of Brooks Brothers slim cuts.
P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve, Length
*39R*.***SOLD*** 20.75, 18, 24 3/8, 30.
*40S****SOLD***. 21, 18 3/8, 23.5, 29
*41R****SOLD***. 21.25, 18.5, 24.5, 29.5. This jacket is lightly padded in the shoulders.
*41L*. 21.75, 18.5, 25.5, 31.25
*42S.****SOLD**** 22, 18.75, 23.5, 29.5.
*44L*. 23.25, 19.75, 26, 32.
*44L****SOLD***. 22.75, 19.5, 25.5, 32.
*45R****SOLD***. 23, 19.5, 25, 31.
*50R* 25.5, 20.75, 26, 31.


1818 Madison Loro Piana Wool Navy Blazer. Two button Single vent. Made in Canada. Tagged *40R.* P2P 21.25, Sh 18.75, Sl 22.75 (with 2 inches hemmed under in case lengthening is needed), L 30.5. One button is detached and in the pocket. Priced to alter sleeve and put on button. $140.


1818 Madison Loro Piana Wool Navy Blazer. Two button Single vent. Made in Canada. Tagged* 41R*. P2P 22, Sh 18.75, Sl 24 3/8, L 30.5. $190.


Golden Fleece Navy Wool Blazer. Probably the Saxxon wool but not labeled so. Two button, single vent, special GF buttons. Hand tailored in USA. Tagged *42S*. P2P 22.75, Sh 19 3/8, Sl 23.25, L 29.5. $190.


1818 Fitzgerald Navy Wool Blue Blazer. Two Button Single Vent. Made in Thailand. Lightly structured. Tagged* 42S*. P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl 24 1/8, L 29.5. $175.


1818 Madison Navy Blue Loro Piana Cashmere Blazer. Two Button Single Vent. Made in China. Retail $898. Pure Luxury. Tagged* 42R*. P2P 22.75, Sh 19 1/8, Sl un, L 30.5. $225.


1818 Regent Soft Jacket Blue Blazer. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere, a heavier fabric than the wool/mohair blazer. Two button Double vent. Made in Thailand. Lightly padded shoulder. Tagged *44L*. P2P22.5, Sh 19.25, Sl 24.75, L 30.25. $170.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Linen Navy Blue Sport Coat. BB5 (*46R*). 3 button, patch pockets, single vent. Measures P2P 23.75, Sh 19, Sl unfinished (buttons come with jacket), L 31. Retail $950. $185.


----------



## oldominion

Have benefited greatly from Hockey Insider's recent Bookster purge. He shipped immediately and they're wonderful trousers! The cords fit me as if tailored. Recommended seller.


----------



## sporto55

Alan Paine size 38 Dark Brown Shetland Crew $30 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

Brooks Brothers Shetland Crew Neck Size 46 $30 shipped


----------



## brantley11

Take $4 off each of the following:

Four offerings today:

1.) Get a jump on setting yourself up for spring with this Gant Salty Dog Long Sleeve Madras Shirt

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/img3015o.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/img3016w.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/img3017x.jpg/

Men's Large
Locker Loop
Authentic Madras
Missing Bottom Button
p2p: 24"
shoulder seam to sleeve end: 24"
length: 31"
Claimed Pending Payment

2.) Update your cotton khaki collection with these Charleston Khakis that are like Bills Weathered Canvas Pants

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/img3018gz.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/img3019bw.jpg/

Classic Khaki Color
Flat Front 
Cuffed
Suede Edge Pockets
Fit like Bills M3s
34" x 30.75" (Tagged 35-a little more than an 1" in an inch in the waist to let out and no extra in the hem/cuff to let out.)
$25 CONUS

3.) Show of your Scottish Family Plaid with this Locharron Wool Tie

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/img3020l.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img3021v.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/img3022k.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/img3023z.jpg/

Shephard Patten
Black and White
100% Wool
3 1/8" x 54"

Claimed Pending Payment

4.) This may not fly for some of you on here, but I thought that it being made in USA might have some "sticking power". Pick up this Polo University Wool Herringbone Blazer

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img3011c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img3012i.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/img3014v.jpg/

It fits like a 40 R
2 Button Darted
Brown and Tan Herringbone Pattern
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve from shoulder seam: 25"
Chest: 21"
Length: 30"

$22 CONUS


----------



## Orgetorix

^ That Lochcarron would make a fantastic wedding tie for anyone who needs a standby for fancy events.


----------



## brantley11

2 New offerings tonight:

1.) Old BB OCBD Slim Fit 16 x 35 Unlined Collar USA with a great wear pattern (If these were shell they would have an exquisite patina)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/img3081i.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/img3085c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/img3084l.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img3083d.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/img3082g.jpg/

Unlined Collar
Frayed on the inside of the collar (does not show when on) and a small fray on the middle of the back pleat
Made in USA
Must Iron
Neck: more like a 15 3/4 or 15 1/2
Sleeve: 35"
Chest: 23 1/2"
Length: 31"

$25 CONUS

2.) Can't go wrong with a Kenneth Gordon White Royal Oxford dress shirt 15 1/2 x 35

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/img3086ql.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/img3087m.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/img3088d.jpg/

Spread Collar
Made in USA
2x2 Royal Oxford Fabric
Neck: 15"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 34 5/8"
Length: 31"

$17 CONUS


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*More Drops*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Wool
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Michelsons of London Wool and Angora*: This is a lovely tie I picked up here from Cardinal either last year or the year before. However, I've only worn it once and it deserves a better home. It is soft as all get out and has a vivid red liner that matches the accents in the tie. Excellent shape. $18/16/14
> 
> *Lancashire Saxony for Nordstrom*: Tags read "Woven in England" and "Made in America" as well as "All Saxony Wool." This wool tie has lovely shades of green and blue mixed with the dominant lighter plum. $15/13/11
> 
> *Silk
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Rep*: This one has that desirable black and white Brooks tag. Great shape. $15/13/11
> 
> *Robert Talbot Best of Class for Nordstrom*: Five years ago, this one got a good bit of rotation in my closet, but I've been on a tie binge since then and it's sadly been neglected. It's held up excellently, however, without even a hint of knot memory. $13/11/9
> 
> _*Bowties
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> Two nice Hanauer numbers, handmade, I believe, in South Carolina and all silk. Both are fantastic with a navy blazer. Though both are only identified as Hanauer, the striped one came from Neilsons, which claims to be the South's oldest store, and the other came from Alexander's, one of the nice Southern men's stores now lost to history. I know because I bought both of them twenty years ago.SOLD.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bookster brown moleskin plain-front trousers. 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam with about 1.75 inches of extra cloth to let out, if needed. The trousers have side-tab adjusters, a tab front, and a coin pocket at the waist. They are in very good condition. Please note the trousers were _made in England_. Asking $40 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail. * SOLD *

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/p1174516.jpg/

Unknown manufacturer (I picked them off Overstock.com) 100% worsted wool pleated trousers. 35-inch waist and 30-inch inseam with cuff. The trousers have a tab front. They are in very good condition. Asking $12 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/p1174517.jpg/

Christian Brooks 40-regular sport jacket. I don't have the measurements, but the jacket fits snuggly. Single vent with functional pockets. This is in mint condition. Please note the jacket was _made in America_. Asking $20 plus shipping-and-handling charge of $10 for U.S.P.S. priority mail.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/p1174518b.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/p1174519.jpg/


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/p1084461.jpg/

From top to bottom:

-- Lands' End 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. SOLD
-- J. Crew 36" waist belt with genuine leather. Asking $10 or best offer. SOLD
-- Unknown manufacturer (probably Lands' End) size large belt with genuine leather. Asking $8 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren size large belt with what I presume is genuine leather. Asking $8 or best offer.
-- Polo Ralph Lauren belt without size, though it fits a 36" waist. The belt is made in America. Asking $8 or best offer.
-- J. Crew size large belt. Asking $8 or best offer.

Please add shipping-and-handling (U.S.P.S. priority mail) costs to each order.


----------



## DFPyne

Ties: [$25 Each]

1. Brooks Brothers BB #1 Repp Tie - 100% Silk - 3.75"

















3. Rivetz of Boston for the Yale Coop Yale Crew Association Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

























4. Vineyard Vines Yellow Beach Chair Tie - 100% Silk - 3.75" Mint Condition 

















5. 3 Crown Navy Blue Enamel Blazer Buttons - Perfect For the Columbia Student/Alum With Style 
2 Front Buttons & 4 Sleeve Buttons
[$25 Shipped]


Sold:
- 39R 34W Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Charcoal Pin Stripe Sack Suit
- J. Press Green and Gold Repp Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"
- University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons


----------



## ArtVandalay

*40R BB University Shop Herringbone 3/2 sack*

Having some computer issues so all I have is the one photo at this point, but I wanted to get this posted tonight.

This is a Brooks Brothers University Shop chocolate brown herringbone sport coat. The jacket features a beautiful 3/2 roll, undarted sack cut, single rear vent, and two lower patch pockets. The jacket feels to be fully canvassed. The narrow lapels give the jacket a distinctive 60's feel. The color is a beautiful, rich chocolate brown which isn't done justice by my photos. No issues with the lining.
The front buttons are braided leather, however, the jacket is missing both cuff buttons on each sleeve. Otherwise, no issues that I can see. The two thumbnail pictures capture the color of the jacket best.



















Marked 40R, measures 18" shoulders | 21" pit to pit | 24" sleeves +2.5 | 30" BOC

Asking $60 CONUS

16x34 BB Blue Unistripe OCBD 
This is a poly-cotton blend in size 16x34. In good shape.








Asking $18 or offer


----------



## CMDC

As a heads up I'll have a few nice things coming on-line tonight including an amazing JPress tweed in 44L and a LLB Norwegian in M.


----------



## CMDC

OK here we go...

JPress 3/2 lighter weight tweed sack sportcoat. Very natural shoulders with little padding; hook vent in the back. Excellent condition. Very little wear.

Tagged 44 Tall

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 33
Sleeve: 25 +2

$70 conus





































This is an unlabeled brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack sport coat. Though unlabeled, very nice quality all around. Half lined. Hook vent. Excellent condition though it will need the top button replaced.

$35 conus

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25.75 +2



















LLBean Norwegian Sweater. Charcoal w/khaki. Excellent condition.
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 27

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers bottle green wide wale corduroys.
31 waist: 27.5 inseam +2
Flat front, no cuff
Excellent condition w/minimal wear

$24 conus



















JPress yellow ocbd w/flap pocket. Excellent condition.

16.5 x 34

$24 conus



















Paul Stuart salmon colored linen sport shirt. Made in Italy. Like new condition.
Size L

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers made in USA long sleeve madras bd.
Tagged 16R. Sleeves measure to 32.5

$20 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

CMDC keeps rocking it. If anyone is in need of 17.5/34/35 shirts, get in touch. I'll be posting a TON of them soon and would prefer to work out a lot deal. There are a half-dozen BB OCBD, I would estimate, in staple colors, about that many again of JAB, J. Crew and lesser brands, plus some BB point collars. If someone wants to throw me a Benjamin, they can have it all. They are stacked on the billiards table as we speak, ready for the camera. Now, back to the football game.


----------



## Patrick06790

*CLAIMED *

From the Hotchkiss Haul:

Jacket #1 Brooks herringbone. Patch/ flap, lapped seams, partial lining. Minor tears to lining in sleeves. Slight collar creep since fixed by yrs. truly. Sleeve photo best for color.

Chest 21.25 (x 2 = 42.5). Right sleeve 24, left sleeve 24.5. Shoulder 18.5, length from top of collar 31. Because of the minor flaws, easily fixed by your alterations person or simply ignored, the low low Mothership price is $40 shipped CONUS.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Patrick06790

And...

Jacket #2: Brooks tannish tweed. Patch/flap pockets. Tear to lining on vent inside. Slight collar creep since fixed by yrs. truly. Chest 21 (x2 = 42); right sleeve 24, left sleeve 24.5; shoulder 18, length from top of collar 31. Sleeve photo best for color. Because of the minor flaw, which didn't seem to bother the late prof., the low low Mothership price is $40 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: Do you require different sleeve lengths on your coats?

brantley: The older BB shirts seem to shrink too tight in the neck and sometimes a half inch too short in the sleeves. I have a couple and they're unfortunately relegated to casual wear only. Otherwise, I'd totally jump on it.


----------



## brantley11

^Yeah Jovan, this one has shrunk to 15.5" in the neck, but the sleeve have seemed to maintain their length (What a rarity!). This one would be staying in my closet if it weren't for my wife's excellent cooking and client lunches expanding my mid-section.


----------



## TweedyDon

Last week I received a VAST box from 32rollandrock which was literally bursting at the seams with tradly goodness. I'll be listing many, many items from this this coming weekend!

In other news, I have a small mountain of tweeds that I'll be posting soon, too--including a fully canvassed Full Norfolk, and Harris, Press, Brooks, and 3/2 sacks galore! Plus some wonderful and exotic Barbours....


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick: Do you require different sleeve lengths on your coats?


Sometimes it works out that way.

Of the jackets and suits from this particular man, the two I just listed have the half-inch difference. The others did not.


----------



## Christophe

PM Sent on the #1 tie. Thank you.



DFPyne said:


> Ties: [$25 Each]
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers BB #1 Repp Tie - 100% Silk - 3.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Rivetz of Boston for the Yale Coop Yale Crew Association Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Vineyard Vines Yellow Beach Chair Tie - 100% Silk - 3.75" Mint Condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. 3 Crown Navy Blue Enamel Blazer Buttons - Perfect For the Columbia Student/Alum With Style
> 2 Front Buttons & 4 Sleeve Buttons
> [$25 Shipped]
> 
> 
> 6. University of Washington Waterbury Blazer Buttons
> 2 Front Buttons, 6 Cuff Buttons
> [$25 Shipped]
> 
> 
> Sold:
> - 39R 34W Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Charcoal Pin Stripe Sack Suit
> - J. Press Green and Gold Repp Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Mostly shirts, mostly BB, for folks with 17.5 necks, plus other treasures at the bottom. I would prefer to sell all the shirts as a lot for $110 CONUS, which would include would include, unpictured, two JAB Traveler Collection shirts, blue pinpoint, button-down and flawless in 17.5x34, and a pink LE OCBD, also flawless, that doesn't have a tag but I'm sure is 17.5x34 or thereabouts. Essentially, three years, conservatively, of quality shirts in regular rotation for the price of not very much. Or make me an offer.

Here goes:

A BB spread, but not overly so, must iron in ecru. 17.5x35. No issues. $15 CONUS.












An OCBD by LE in 17.5x33. As new, very thick fabric, must iron, no issues. $10 CONUS












A BB 346 pinpoint blue-and-white stripe in 17.5x34/35, non iron. No issues. $12 CONUS












A BB OCBD blue button-down, must iron, slight flaw in collar, pictured. $10 CONUS.












A BB pinpoint button-down in 17.5x35. Made in USA, must iron, with no issues. $15 CONUS












A BB OCBD, made in USA, 17.5x34, must iron, no issues. $15 CONUS.












A BB 17.5x33 in blue university stripe, must iron, no issues. $15 CONUS












A BB blue university stripe, 17.5x34, must iron, made in USA, no issues. $15 CONUS












A super-thick fabric made in USA OCBD by Hathaway, 17.5x35. Must iron and no issues. This shirt is at least as good, if not better, than anything BB ever made, but for lack of knowledge/street cred, just SOLD












A BB 17.5x34 pinpoint with point collar, slight spread, must iron. No issues and made in USA. $15 CONUS












A BB 17x32/33 pinpoint buttondown in blue-and-white stripe, non-iron, no issues. $12 CONUS












Shirts aside...

A Woolrich pure wool mackinaw in size 40. Very thick--if this ain't boiled wool, I'll eat it. Measurements are, pit to pit,, 21 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.5 inches; sleeves 20 inches. $30 CONUS












An Irish--I call it Aran--turtleneck sweater in XL, cableknit made from merino wool. This sucker is, seriously, soft as cashmere. A small flaw, pictured, that no one will ever notice, promise--it is shown in interest of full disclosure. Measurements are, pit to pit, 25.5 inches; sleeves, 22 inches; length from bottom of collar, 26.5 inches. SOLD.












A BB DB navy blazer that equates to 42R or 42S. Made in USA. Measurements are, pit to pit, 22 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS.


----------



## Orgetorix

TweedyDon said:


> Last week I received a VAST box from 32rollandrock which was literally bursting at the seams with tradly goodness. I'll be listing many, many items from this this coming weekend!
> 
> In other news, I have a small mountain of tweeds that I'll be posting soon, too--including a fully canvassed Full Norfolk, and Harris, Press, Brooks, and 3/2 sacks galore! Plus some wonderful and exotic Barbours....


Just how many barns there at the Dairy are devoted to this National Tweed Clearinghouse that you've been running the last couple years?


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

He's got a farm. He makes his own tweed.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

When I see him list a black and orange 'Princeton' tweed, I'm running. 

And moving farther away....


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Say, what IS that smutz, after all?


----------



## swb120

Footjoy saddles, Alden Indys and Church's are now claimed. Thank you!


----------



## dkoernert

I know this is going to sound crazy, but here it goes: Does anyone have a semi-tradly Zegna tie (I know one MUST exist somewhere) they are willing to part with?


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS...



CMDC said:


> First up is an absolutely incredible Woolrich, Made in the USA, Mackinaw coat. This is one serious jacket. Fully lined. In like new condition. I'm very seriously tempted to keep this but my closet is ridiculously full now--so your gain.
> 
> Size M
> 
> $60 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Norwegian Sweater--new with tags. I haven't seen this pattern before but it seems relatively recent.
> 
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5; Length: 29.5
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another LLBean Norwegian, this one in Burgundy.
> 
> Size XL but measures different from the one above
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 27
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## abc123

Gents, I have a pair of shell cordovan BB for Alden LHS, size 10.5D. Great condition, certainly less than 20 wears, always kept in shoe trees, etc. Toe taps were installed before first wear. While not new in box, its hard to find a used shoe in better condition.

I never wear these, and was going to put them up on ebay. Thought that their might be an interested buyer on here. If so, shoot me a message (please, only if you will make a reasonable offer) in the next few days. Haven't taken pictures yet, but will happily do so if anyone is interested.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Getting ready to list a pair of Church's brown shell tassel loafers in 8D. They have been recently re-soled by a cobbler who appears to have known his stuff. Uppers are in fine condition. Looking for $60 CONUS. Also, a number of folks have expressed interest in recently listed 17.5 dress shirts. I'm still hoping for offers on the lot, otherwise, expect to hear from me tonight if you're in line. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Taken Aback

At risk of my own interests, I really recommend anyone in the stated size range consider 32's lot.

Hey, if the wife has shorter arms, she can the extras to her lingerie drawer.


----------



## TweedyDon

Orgetorix said:


> Just how many barns there at the Dairy are devoted to this National Tweed Clearinghouse that you've been running the last couple years?


Let's just say it's a large farmhouse, and there's never less than three rooms full of tweeds, seersucker, madras, and a few suits. Think a smaller scale O'Connell's, but not quite as new, and nowhere near in price!



32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> He's got a farm. He makes his own tweed.


Actually... We've been thinking of adding sheep and doing just that, purely for the sake of having "Waterhollow Tweed"! (Seriously.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Somehow, "Made in New Jersey" doesn't sing like "The Outer Hebrides" or "Donegal Mists," but maybe it's just me.

"


TweedyDon said:


> Let's just say it's a large farmhouse, and there's never less than three rooms full of tweeds, seersucker, madras, and a few suits. Think a smaller scale O'Connell's, but not quite as new, and nowhere near in price!
> 
> Actually... We've been thinking of adding sheep and doing just that, purely for the sake of having "Waterhollow Tweed"! (Seriously.)


----------



## ATL

Found these today. Outsole says Brooks Brothers New York. ID is 7729 039 6 
764

Size 10 C, I think.

These are shell right? Made by Peal?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629004336283/


----------



## Steve Smith

A few more blue blazers:
Price includes US shipping. First quality but label marked to prevent return to BB.

*NEW* 1818 Regent Soft Jacket Navy Cotton Blazers. Unstructured - No shoulder padding. Spectacular Italian made Crespi cotton, pick stitching. Two button Double vent, gingham inner trim. Made in Thailand. $150.
P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve, Length (BOC)
*40S* 21 3/8, 18.25, 23.25, 29
*42R* 22, 19, 24.25, 30 3/8
*43R* 22.5, 19 3/8, 24.5, 30 3/8
*44R* 23, 19.5, 24.5, 30.5


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Navy Linen/Cotton Blazer. Two button, single vent, lightly padded shoulder. Tagged *43L*. P2P 22.75, Sh 18.75, Sl 26.5, L 32. $160.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Somehow, "Made in New Jersey" doesn't sing like "The Outer Hebrides" or "Donegal Mists," but maybe it's just me.
> 
> "


I prefer "Grown, spun and woven in the USA"!


----------



## rabidawg

ATL said:


> Found these today. Outsole says Brooks Brothers New York. ID is 7729 039 6
> 764
> 
> Size 10 C, I think.
> 
> These are shell right? Made by Peal?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629004336283/


Look like shell. Made by Alden.


----------



## joenobody0

ATL said:


> Found these today. Outsole says Brooks Brothers New York. ID is 7729 039 6
> 764
> 
> Size 10 C, I think.
> 
> These are shell right? Made by Peal?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629004336283/


Shell made by Alden on a last that "fits like the Plaza" according to the person that replies to emails at Alden.


----------



## ATL

joenobody0 said:


> Shell made by Alden on a last that "fits like the Plaza" according to the person that replies to emails at Alden.


Fits like the plaza, huh? Now, a color question. Does shell get lighter with age? There are spots (most noticeably the heel) that look burgundy, but most of the shoe is definitely black. Did someone just use black polish on these? If so, are they beyond repair?


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

This is a Lands End two-button sack navy hopsack blazer, made in the USA. It features two lower patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. There are no flaws to speak of.

Marked 44Reg. Measures 20" shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 25.25" sleeves, and 31" BOC. 








  
Asking $35 > $30 or offer.

This is a Lands End Charter collection rep tie. Made in the USA, if is a 60/40 wool/cotton blend. It measures 3.25" across. No flaws to speak of.








Asking $15 > $12 or $8 bundled with the blazer.

This is a pair of J. Crew Chinos. They measure 36" waist and 27.5" inseam. They are uncuffed and cannot be let out. I'd imagine they're a longshot to fit anyone here. No issues.








Asking $20 > $16


----------



## catside

TweedyDon said:


> Actually... We've been thinking of adding sheep and doing just that, purely for the sake of having "Waterhollow Tweed"! (Seriously.)


Time to get that Kangal dog, friend. Scottish collies are good looking but can't tell a sheep from a wolf, which there are many in highlands of NJ



32rollandrock said:


> Somehow, "Made in New Jersey" doesn't sing like "The Outer Hebrides" or "Donegal Mists," but maybe it's just me.
> 
> "


Imported from Outer Jeysey


----------



## vwguy

Time to downsize a bit, this may be the first of a long painful process 

Lands' End burgundy captoes I bought at the Inlet, maybe wore once then put shoe tress in them and stored them in the closet which is why they're a bit dusty. $30 shipped in the CONUS














































An unusual 3/2 sack from J Crew, bought this off here a few year back and just don't wear it. Patch pockets and unvented, it's 65% wool, 20% cashemere and 15% nylon. There are some moth nibbles on the right sleeve, you can't notice it from more than a foot away due to the pattern, but I included a pic of it anyway. $30 shipped in the CONUS

Pit - pit 24"
Sleeve 25" + 2"
Sholuder 21"
Length from bottom of the collar 33"




























Brian


----------



## joenobody0

ATL said:


> Fits like the plaza, huh? Now, a color question. Does shell get lighter with age? There are spots (most noticeably the heel) that look burgundy, but most of the shoe is definitely black. Did someone just use black polish on these? If so, are they beyond repair?


Most color Shell does get lighter, and Alden #8 does especially. The purple dye they paint on after the shoe is made lightens very quickly in the sun.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Isn't that where single malt (the whisky, not Olde English) comes from?



catside said:


> Imported from Outer Jeysey


----------



## 32rollandrock

Valentine's Day is coming up. Surprise and delight your significant other with...used Maine Hunting Shoes!

Thought I'd offer these up to my few remaining friends here before offering them up elsewhere. Both are women's size 8, neither have issues. The five-eyelet in particular is in fine condition, hardly worn at all. Pay no attention to the soil still on the three-eyelet--Mrs. 32 gave them a go yesterday before deciding she's not Bean material. I'll wipe 'em down before putting them in the mail. Let's call it SOLD. Gift wrapping available at a modest additional charge.


----------



## jkidd41011

Hickey Freeman Canterbury Tagged 42R (Navy) .....*$50.00 Shipped*
Chest: 22"
Waist: 21"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25."
2 Button / Single Vent

























Yves Saint Laurent (Made in Italy) No tags (measures about a 44R) .....*$50.00 Shipped*
Chest: 23.5"
Waist: 22"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24.5"
4 Button DB / Unvented


























DS Stuart Harris Tweed (Tagged 50R). In excellent condition, little sign of wear... *$40.00>>>30.00>>>25.00 Shipped*

Chest: 25.75"
Waist: 24"
Shoulder: 22"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25.5"
2 Button/Single Vent


































Andover Herringbone (No tags/measures as a short) excellent condition for a nearly 40 year old jacket...*$25.00>>>20.00>>>15.00 Shipped*

Chest: 22"
Waist: 21.75"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
2 Button/Single Vent










































All prices include USPS Priority Mail shipping.


----------



## catside

^^^:icon_smile: No, Outer Jeysey is across the water from Islay, Inner Hebrides. Both has tweed barns.

Nice coats . I don't know if YSL is trad.


----------



## jkidd41011

catside said:


> Nice coats . I don't know if YSL is trad.


The brand itself...probably not. A heavy wool, plain gray DB jacket....I think someone would look good in it. It's a nice enough jacket I considered taking it to my tailor to see if it could be let out....but the cost vs. how much wear it would get isn't feasible.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Valentine's Day is coming up. Surprise and delight your significant other with...used Maine Hunting Shoes!
> 
> Thought I'd offer these up to my few remaining friends here before offering them up elsewhere. Both are women's size 8, neither have issues. The five-eyelet in particular is in fine condition, hardly worn at all. Pay no attention to the soil still on the three-eyelet--Mrs. 32 gave them a go yesterday before deciding she's not Bean material. I'll wipe 'em down before putting them in the mail. Let's call it $28 for the five eyelet and $20 for the three eyelet and $40 for both. Gift wrapping available at a modest additional charge.


Very nice offerings.

May I ask if you and Mrs. 32 share the paw print bowl, or is that yours exclusively? :tongue2:


----------



## Taken Aback

Tsk, not _everyone_ is into roleplay. Sometimes a dog bowl is just that.

Probably best to let 32 answer, though...


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> Tsk, not _everyone_ is into roleplay. Sometimes a dog bowl is just that.
> 
> Probably best to let 32 answer, though...


Get your mind out of the gutter! lol

I was alluding to Mr. 32's avatar. Sheesh!

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Oh, my...


----------



## ArtVandalay

The BB 40r sack tweed from Sunday has been claimed.


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds burgundy shell cordovan MacNeils, sz 10EEE.*

*Allen Edmonds burgundy shell cordovan MacNeils, sz 10EEE*. Uppers and soles are in excellent condition; insoles show the discoloration of a good bit of wear. [sorry for the poor iphone pics...they're much nicer in person]

Asking *$125 shipped* CONUS.









    

*Vineyard Vines fleece vest, size XS*. Slate blue. Like new! Retails for $90. Not sure if this is Trad, strictly speaking.

Asking *$35 shipped *CONUS.

   

I also have a NWT North Face "Redpoint" black down vest, size Medium. Brand new, never worn. Thinner vest, not like the usually bulky NF down vests. Retails for $99. Asking $65 shipped CONUS.


----------



## palmettoking

Would there be any interest in a blackwatch gloverall duffle in a size 44? I made an impulse buy on ebay a while ago, but it just doesn't make sense here in SC. And now it's just taking up space in my dorm room.


----------



## closerlook

If anyone on this green earth has a *black and white herringbone or glenn plaid or whatever 3/2 sack in a 38-40 S*, please let me know. I would love to buy it from you. This is (thinking of the Melville inspired TP in the Ebay thread) becoming my white whale.


----------



## Yuca

It's now almost a year ago that I began to check this thread. In that time I have bought some outstanding garments from the following, all of whom I would like to thank and recommend:

GentlemanGeorge, brozek, DFPyne, a4audi08, 32rollandrock and DoghouseReilly

All items have proved excellent value and as good as (or better than) advertised, and the one occasion an item failed to arrive I was refunded.

Keep up the good work gentlemen!


----------



## randomdude

iM interested - pm sent



palmettoking said:


> Would there be any interest in a blackwatch gloverall duffle in a size 44? I made an impulse buy on ebay a while ago, but it just doesn't make sense here in SC. And now it's just taking up space in my dorm room.


----------



## conductor

closerlook said:


> If anyone on this green earth has a *black and white herringbone or glenn plaid or whatever 3/2 sack in a 38-40 S*, please let me know. I would love to buy it from you. This is (thinking of the Melville inspired TP in the Ebay thread) becoming my white whale.


Not sure if this would work. Your size and herringbone, but not black and white (I guess it is in the "whatever" category). 
I'm not sure if a seam from the side of the pocket to the pit means it is a sack suit or not, but I've noticed all of my sack suits seems to have the seam from the rear third of the pocket to the pit. Anyway, thought I'd post it. I hve not idea why the text below is underlined, but I can't seem to remove it!

An offering for the smaller trad.

I pass up a lot of decent tweeds thrifting. This one caught my eye for a few reasons. The fabric has a very sturdy and pleasing unrefined quality, the color was fantastic, and the detail of 100% leather buttons (even the part where they attach) intrigued me. 

Tagged a 38S

Measurements:

Pit to Pit: 20"
Waist: 19"
Sleeve: 25" - completely let out with additional lining added to make up the difference!
Bottom of collar to bottom of blazer: 29"
Shoulders: 18"
Darts from flap pocket to pit
Double vented

Obviously not American trad, but of the English bent. Still a fantastic garment, and I hope it finds a home. 
The lining near the sleeve needs to be stitched back into place. The opening does give you a peek at the full-canvas construction. Also, one of the sleeve buttons is just about to separate from the leather bit that is sewn to the jacket (see pics).

Asking $40 shipped conus



All small pictures are clickable thumbnails


----------



## Taken Aback

palmettoking said:


> Would there be any interest in a blackwatch gloverall duffle in a size 44? I made an impulse buy on ebay a while ago, but it just doesn't make sense here in SC. And now it's just taking up space in my dorm room.


If I lived in SC and that fit me, I'd start spending time in meat lockers and ice rinks. You would have to pull that jacket off my frozen body to get it.


----------



## frosejr

Just a reminder that I appreciate any leads on clothes that might fit my large frame. Sizes/measurements below. Thanks!


----------



## conductor

Gents, I've got a kilt and kilt jacket in excellent condition from Geoffrey Tailor Highland Craft on the Royal Mile in Edinburgh. For the smaller gent, the kilt would probably fit a 30" waist and the jacket appears to be a 38. 

I know this is not trad at all, but I thought I'd check here before I put it on fee-bay. PM me if you want further details.


----------



## catside

^Highland trad! Requires the buyer to post a picture in the forum


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Walden 10D. As worn by my attorney until he discovered he needed a 10 EEE - a long and painful process, but he's a rock. With bags and box. $35 shipped CONUS. *NOW $28*


----------



## Patrick06790

LL Bean sweater size Large-regular. No issues. Length 26, chest 22 x 2, sleeve 25. $25 shipped CONUS

*NOW $20*


----------



## mikeh

Hello all. I'd just like to ask everyone to keep an eye out for something for me. I'm in need of new wingtips, and would like to go Shell. I'm hoping to find a pair of Allen Edmonds Cambridge in 10 EE (that's 2E). The size is uncommon, but I've managed to confirm that it works for me in the last. 10.5 E is what I normally am for AE, and I have a pair of 10.5 EE Park Aves that aren't right, and a pair of 10 E Cambridges that dont work. (Not to spam, but both those are available if anyone wants them.) Anyway, I was able to try on a 5 last shoe at one of the Shoe Banks the other day and confirm that 10 EE is the way for me to go. Now I just have to wait for seconds, or perhaps an even better deal turned up by a Tradly thrifter (or is it a thrifty Trad?). Thanks.


----------



## swb120

Mikeh: scroll up and see these:

Allen Edmonds burgundy shell cordovan MacNeils, sz 10EEE. Uppers and soles are in excellent condition; insoles show the discoloration of a good bit of wear. [sorry for the poor iphone pics...they're much nicer in person]. Asking $125 shipped CONUS.


----------



## mikeh

Just to be sure people keep looking, SWB and I have corresponded, and I wear a 10.5E in the MacNeil, so still looking for that 10EE Cambridge.

Somebody really should buy his MacNeils though, nice looking shoes.



swb120 said:


> Mikeh: scroll up and see these:
> 
> Allen Edmonds burgundy shell cordovan MacNeils, sz 10EEE. Uppers and soles are in excellent condition; insoles show the discoloration of a good bit of wear. [sorry for the poor iphone pics...they're much nicer in person]. Asking $125 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

mikeh said:


> Just to be sure people keep looking, SWB and I have corresponded, and I wear a 10.5E in the MacNeil, so still looking for that 10EE Cambridge.
> 
> Somebody really should buy his MacNeils though, nice looking shoes.


Mike,

Let me check at home, I may have a pair of 10.5E MacNeils around that didn't work for me; I'll PM you if I do, indeed, find them.


----------



## CMDC

I found this a month or so back and have been debating about whether or not to keep it. I have an identical one in red so it seems a bit ridiculous to keep two--not that ridiculous for this crowd I suppose--so I'm going to put it up for sale.

Pendleton Mackinaw
Made in USA

Size M

Pit to Pit 23
Length BoC 30

Excellent condition. Very little wear at all.

$40 conus


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> OK here we go...
> 
> JPress 3/2 lighter weight tweed sack sportcoat. Very natural shoulders with little padding; hook vent in the back. Excellent condition. Very little wear.
> 
> Tagged 44 Tall
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 33
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> $65 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an unlabeled brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack sport coat. Though unlabeled, very nice quality all around. Half lined. Hook vent. Excellent condition though it will need the top button replaced.
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.75 +2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bottle green wide wale corduroys.
> 31 waist: 27.5 inseam +2
> Flat front, no cuff
> Excellent condition w/minimal wear
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart salmon colored linen sport shirt. Made in Italy. Like new condition.
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## vwguy

Still available, and as a bonus, I'll throw in a LE (long) tie w/ each purchase!



vwguy said:


> Time to downsize a bit, this may be the first of a long painful process
> 
> Lands' End burgundy captoes I bought at the Inlet, maybe wore once then put shoe tress in them and stored them in the closet which is why they're a bit dusty. $30 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unusual 3/2 sack from J Crew, bought this off here a few year back and just don't wear it. Patch pockets and unvented, it's 65% wool, 20% cashemere and 15% nylon. There are some moth nibbles on the right sleeve, you can't notice it from more than a foot away due to the pattern, but I included a pic of it anyway. $30 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Pit - pit 24"
> Sleeve 25" + 2"
> Sholuder 21"
> Length from bottom of the collar 33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops



jkidd41011 said:


> Bills Khakis
> 
> Pair #1: M2P is tagged 36. They measure 18" across the waist by 31". 1.5" on the cuff and there appears to be a decent amount to let the waist out if needed. They are the lighter weight cotton. $30.00>>>$27.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2P tagged 35. They measure 17+" across the waist by 28". 1" on the cuff. There is a small hole and I would classify these more as beater pants. They are the heavier weight. $12.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts/Sweaters:
> 
> Gitman Brothers Size Large $30.00>>>25.00>>>22.00>>>$18.00 Shipped
> Neck - 16.5'
> P2P - 25"
> Sleeves - 35.5"
> BOC - 32.5"


----------



## swb120

AE Macneils are now claimed.


----------



## HalfLegend

Just a reminder, but when thrifting, remember the smaller, younger gents! It seems near impossible to find S and M shirts and sweaters here, let alone 32x30 pants! But thanks guys, everything on the thread looks great... as always. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. D

*16x33 BB shirt extravaganza*

I have 8 Brooks shirts I'd like to pass along, including three classic BB 6-button front shirts:



Please click the links below for pics of each shirt:

16x33 blue microstripe pinpoint
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4333Medium.jpg

16x33 red unistripe pinpoint (6 button)
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4334Medium.jpg

16x33 pink pinpoint
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4332Medium.jpg

16x33 pink pinpoint
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4331Medium.jpg

16x33 ecru pinpoint
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4330Medium.jpg

16x33 ecru pinpoint
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4329Medium.jpg

16x33 yellow OCBD (6 button)
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4337Medium.jpg
picture of 2 small snags on shoulder seam:
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4336Medium.jpg

15.5x33 yellow OCBD (6 button)
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/IMG_4335Medium.jpg

All are in good condition with all buttons except for 2 small snags on the front of the shoulder seam of the 16x33 yellow OCBD (see the pics).

*$105 for all 8 shirts*


----------



## Patrick06790

No tag, but I make this a 40R. Brooks camelhair glen plaid, 3/2, three buttons on sleeves for some reason. I see no flaws. Chest 21, sleeves 24, shoulder 18, length from top of collar 31.5. Last photo is best for color. An eBay purchase that didn't work out, recently unearthed from my bursting closets. It didn't work out because I have expanded, with little hope of disexpanding in the immediate future. I consider this to be the beginning of my mid-life crisis. Take advantage of my enfeebled mental state and snag this beauty for $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

I'm going to try a JAB style promotion over https://thebloatedcloset.blogspot.com/ to try to clear things out.

Buy any two shirts, GET THE THIRD ONE FREE!!!
Buy any sport coat, suit, raincoat, or other outdoor coat, GET ONE SHIRT FREE!!!

Everything that is posted is available.


----------



## mikeh

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Mike,
> 
> Let me check at home, I may have a pair of 10.5E MacNeils around that didn't work for me; I'll PM you if I do, indeed, find them.


Thanks, I'll be interested.


----------



## allan

*tattersall waistcoat wanted*

I am the lucky recipient of Patrick06790's Orvis tweed shooting suit of a few pages back. A public thanks, Patrick! Others have endorsed sellers here lately -- on the basis of the transaction I mention, I can attest that Patrick06790 is a thoroughly reliable seller and a gentleman. But you all knew that, I'm sure.

Now I'm looking for a tattersall waistcoat to go with the suit. My size in jackets and vests is 40 short or 42 short, depending on the cut. To be safe, I'd prefer a waistcoat with an adjuster in back, of either the tie or the buckle kind.

Does anyone have such a waistcoat that you'd like to part with?

Yes, I'm going after the English country gentleman look with this suit.

Thanks,

- Allan


----------



## conductor

conductor said:


> CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## mingus2112

And I can't WAIT to get it!  Thanks again!
-J


conductor said:


> CLAIMED


----------



## Patrick06790

We need photos.

As to the tattersall vest, I suggest you go straight to the source and snag one of these.

$75 GBP is about $117 USD, so while not cheap, it's not a budget buster. And they come in exact sizes. Very well made. I know because I have one.


allan said:


> I am the lucky recipient of Patrick06790's Orvis tweed shooting suit of a few pages back. A public thanks, Patrick! Others have endorsed sellers here lately -- on the basis of the transaction I mention, I can attest that Patrick06790 is a thoroughly reliable seller and a gentleman. But you all knew that, I'm sure.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a tattersall waistcoat to go with the suit. My size in jackets and vests is 40 short or 42 short, depending on the cut. To be safe, I'd prefer a waistcoat with an adjuster in back, of either the tie or the buckle kind.
> 
> Does anyone have such a waistcoat that you'd like to part with?
> 
> Yes, I'm going after the English country gentleman look with this suit.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Allan


----------



## allan

Hello, Patrick,

You mean photos of me in the suit? Once I put together a whole outfit, I'll see what I can do.

Thanks for the suggestion!

- Allan



Patrick06790 said:


> We need photos.
> 
> As to the tattersall vest, I suggest you go straight to the source and snag one of these.
> 
> $75 GBP is about $117 USD, so while not cheap, it's not a budget buster. And they come in exact sizes. Very well made. I know because I have one.


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Waldens are sold (previous page)


----------



## zzdocxx

Patrick06790 said:


> We need photos.
> 
> As to the tattersall vest, I suggest you go straight to the source and snag one of these.
> 
> $75 GBP is about $117 USD, so while not cheap, it's not a budget buster. And they come in exact sizes. Very well made. I know because I have one.


So that one is the real deal.


----------



## ArtVandalay

LLBean Handsewn Camp Mocs, 10.5 medium. 
These appear to be very lightly worn. Very clean on the inside and outside, no wear on the soles. *$32* shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

zzdocxx said:


> So that one is the real deal.


I think so. I mean, you could troll eBay indefinitely looking for something like that. And maybe Orvis will come out with one next fall. But this one's available now.

I ran it through the checkout. Turns out there's a January sale, so knock it down to 67.50 GBP. Lose the VAT, and it looks like this:

Total: £56.25
Postage: £55.00
Order Total: £111.25 or $174.338 USD. That shipping charge is a killer, maybe you could find someone over there to buy one and ship it cheaper, I don't know. Depends on how badly Allan wants to do this thing.

If you were to buy the Orvis suit new, assuming they ever make something that nice again, it would be considerably more than 175 bucks.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*WANTED*

So, after the pants debacle on Tuesday night (don't ask), The Wife is hounding me about getting some pants that fit. She actually wants me to go to the store!! Can you believe that?

I'm turning to all you good folks, in hopes that I don't actually have to leave the house. I'm considering all kinds of stuff, but the only requirements are 36W and plain front. Oh, they must be 30L or longer - I can take care of hem and/or taper.

Gray flannels? Yep. Bill's Khaki's? Yep. Nantucket Reds? Yep.

I want to see them all - black, gray, tan, green, navy, red, khaki, stone... whatever. (No pink!)

Canvas, twill, poplin, flannel, chamois, moleskin... I'm keeping my options open.

Send me a PM with pics and prices; let me know if you're looking for anything in particular, and maybe I have something to trade.

*EDIT:* Maybe I should mention that I just came home with a LLB Field Jacket, Size L. Current Bean offering is "Olive", this looks more "Forest" - maybe because it's old school made in the USA! It's currently in quarantine, so no pics, but PM if you'd like to see pics.


----------



## ATL

Just got the BB Alden shells back from the cobbler. They look amazing, but are definitely too wide and too long, so they are available.

Marked as a 10 C. Measure a hair over 12" long and 4 1/8" wide.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629049819327/


----------



## zzdocxx

Somehow that shipping charge doesn't sound right, compared say to Tyrwhitt's charges which is ~ 15 dollars or pounds or something.



Patrick06790 said:


> I think so. I mean, you could troll eBay indefinitely looking for something like that. And maybe Orvis will come out with one next fall. But this one's available now.
> 
> I ran it through the checkout. Turns out there's a January sale, so knock it down to 67.50 GBP. Lose the VAT, and it looks like this:
> 
> Total: £56.25
> Postage: £55.00
> Order Total: £111.25 or $174.338 USD. That shipping charge is a killer, maybe you could find someone over there to buy one and ship it cheaper, I don't know. Depends on how badly Allan wants to do this thing.
> 
> If you were to buy the Orvis suit new, assuming they ever make something that nice again, it would be considerably more than 175 bucks.


----------



## allan

It isn't right. At least, that's not what the postage actually costs, even by air mail, if the shipper uses a sensible shipping method such as the Small Parcels service. I have received many parcels from Britain and I have never paid 55 pounds for shipping something as small as a vest. If that's what Alexander James will charge me, it's a deal-breaker.

I've been looking at this waistcoat too:

Brocklehursts sell good-quality clothing too; I have a Bladen tweed jacket from them. But they want 40 pounds to ship their waistcoat. These shipping charges seem very arbitrary. Fogey Unlimited (.co.uk) have a similar waistcoat that (from their photo) I don't like quite as well, but they will ship theirs for 6 pounds via the Small Parcels service, which is more like the true postage cost. So, zzdocxx, you are quite right.

Anyway, I'm not ordering from any of these companies yet. I'm still looking.



zzdocxx said:


> Somehow that shipping charge doesn't sound right, compared say to Tyrwhitt's charges which is ~ 15 dollars or pounds or something.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ If anyone on eBay is going to have one it will be Bookster - https://stores.ebay.co.uk/BOOKSTER1UK

They'll sell you a new one too.

I'd keep an eye on Sierra Trading Post - it's a long shot but they get all sorts of things you wouldn't expect.

As for A. James' shipping fees, why not email them and ask if they lost a decimal point or something?

I don't have time right now but I will take some photos of my tattersall vest. At that point we should move this to a new thread.

And we still want to see photos.


----------



## laxdrew

Not too long ago I posted a 1 yr old, good condition, Barbour bedale sz 40 for which the offer has now backed out. I am just looking to sell this jacket so I can buy myself the correct size. (sz38) I will let this go for $150 obo out of pure desperation. Please PM if interested.Pics below. Can someone tell me how to post pics instead of a link to flikr?

__
https://flic.kr/p/6723074409


__
https://flic.kr/p/6723074603


__
https://flic.kr/p/6723074409


----------



## sbdivemaster

Started a separate thread, but wanted to make sure I get some opinions from over here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115797-Opinion-on-Shoes&p=1272249


----------



## swillcrowe

*Preppy clothing help*

I know this is a trad forum, but I thought i would throw this out there and maybe somebody could help me out or steer me to a place that could help me. My son started at the College of Charleston this year....he is in dire need of "preppy clothes"..ie, vineyard vines, southern tide, etc, etc or any type that would fit that mold. He is a 33 waist, wears a 15 1/2-33 button down shirt, and wears a 40 regular coat. Any help would be appreciated....


----------



## M Go Crimson

swillcrowe said:


> I know this is a trad forum, but I thought i would throw this out there and maybe somebody could help me out or steer me to a place that could help me. My son started at the College of Charleston this year....he is in dire need of "preppy clothes"..ie, vineyard vines, southern tide, etc, etc or any type that would fit that mold. He is a 33 waist, wears a 15 1/2-33 button down shirt, and wears a 40 regular coat. Any help would be appreciated....


Take a polo from Old Navy, slap a skipjack on it - voilà! Southern Tide! Basically, I remain unimpressed by Southern Tide clothing. Especially with polos retailing for $75


----------



## laxdrew

M Go Crimson said:


> Take a polo from Old Navy, slap a skipjack on it - voilà! Southern Tide! Basically, I remain unimpressed by Southern Tide clothing. Especially with polos retailing for $75


Couldn't agree more....


----------



## hookem12387

swillcrowe said:


> I know this is a trad forum, but I thought i would throw this out there and maybe somebody could help me out or steer me to a place that could help me. My son started at the College of Charleston this year....he is in dire need of "preppy clothes"..ie, vineyard vines, southern tide, etc, etc or any type that would fit that mold. He is a 33 waist, wears a 15 1/2-33 button down shirt, and wears a 40 regular coat. Any help would be appreciated....


If he wears stuff he doesn't feel comfortable in, it'll show. Apologies for the commentary. He'd still want to start with the basics: seabago docksides (sperrys feel increasingly plastic), khaki chinos (he will fit nicely into Rugby if he's on the slimmer side), OCBDs from Brooks (must iron, all cotton, I forget all their adjectives). Belts from elizab.com could prep it up a bit. Polos from somewhere would be good, too.


----------



## M Go Crimson

laxdrew said:


> Couldn't agree more....


That was a bit of hyperbole. If you like really, really soft, non-textured polos then Southern Tide is an option. I likened them to Old Navy polos because they feel almost synthetic and certainly stretch as if made with a hearty portion of synthentic fiber. I like the rougher mesh of BB performance polos.

Disclaimer: I've never owned an Old Navy polo.

To swillcrowe: Have your son take a look at www.redclaysoul.com and https://collegetrad.blogspot.com/ . Chock full of easy to do southern collegiate trad/prep.


----------



## Orgetorix

I can't speak for swillcrowe's son at all, but having known and worked with a number of college guys who were very into this sort of southern-preppy style, it's very much a brand-name, status symbol thing for them. Vineyard Vines and Southern Tide are the go-to brands for the same reasons another youth segment plasters themselves with Nike and Under Armour logos. Many preppy southern frat boys I've known wouldn't be caught dead in an Old Navy polo any more than the Nikeheads would wear shoes from Payless.

Again, no motives being ascribed here to anyone in particular. This is just to say that offering better-quality or just-as-good-but-cheaper alternatives, while it fits the thrifty and quality-conscious ethos of the Trad forum, might miss the point in this case.


----------



## laxdrew

I think you will find a good bit of preppy clothing on this site, but leaning more on the northeastern boarding school prep with country gentleman influence vs. southern pastels and labels. If you are looking for strictly southern prep look at J. McLaughlin.


----------



## JoshT

Apologies for continuing slightly off-topic, but I believe the Southern Tide polos are 98% cotton, 2% lycra/spandex - never owned any though, so don't hold me to that. For what it's worth, last time I was in TX, one of the employees at Culwell's in Dallas was all about the ST polos...

In fairness to Old Navy polos, they *are* 100% cotton, last a good long time and, even if the quality isn't mind-blowing, are better than a number of other "designer" brands I can mention. They're my go-to polo for when I am just kicking around. And at $12.50 a pop or so, you simply can't go wrong.

@swillcrowe, ST/VV polos typically go on the 'Bay for around $40-60 a time. If you don't mind paying full retail, Dumas on King in Charleston has a wide selection of ST/VV. It's also only a few doors down from Jim 'n' Nicks's BBQ  The store's own-brand polos are, in my opinion, infinitely better in quality though, and cost half the price.

And to add to laxdrew's comment, J. McLaughlin is 2 blocks or so further south on King (opposite Brooks). Be warned though, it's outrageously expensive for what it is.

Your son's a luck guy - CHS is an awesome city.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. First quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB.

*---SMALL---*

Measurements for a Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 20.75.
Sl (measured like a shirt) 32 3/8.
L (BOC) 25.5
I am not taking "shoulder" measurements on these because they are not built like a suit or shirt.

Navy Sea Island Cable Knit V Neck. S $75.***SOLD***
Taupe Sea Island Cable Knit Crew. Close up is slightly darker than TTC, Group shot is off on this sweater. S $75.>>$65
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S $75.>>$65
Green Sea Island V Neck. S $75.>>$65
Subdued Green Merino V Neck. S $55.>>$45









Lt Blue Saxxon Wool Crew. S $95.***SOLD***
Brown/White Merino/Silk/Cashmere V Neck. S $95>>$75
White/Blue Argyle Supima Cotton V Neck. S $70.***SOLD***
Taupe/Green Linen Argyle V Neck. S $75.>>$65









Blue 4 Button Merino. S. $60.***SOLD***
Aqua Cashmere V Neck. Has a pale red line all the way around the inside of the collar, does not show through. S $100.>>$80
Lt Green Lightweight Saxxon Wool V Neck. S $60.***SOLD***
Navy Sea Island V Neck. S. $75.>>$65









Navy Merino Super 120's Crew. S $65.>>$55
Navy Alpaca/Silk Cardigan. S $85.***SOLD***
Navy BBCC Saxxon V Neck. S $65.>>$55
Dark Blue Heather Scottish Lambswool Crew. S $70***SOLD***









Yellow BBCC Cashmere V Neck. Sweater is brighter than close up shows. S $125.>>$100
Gray Cashmere V Neck. S 135.***SOLD***
Gray Cashmere Argyle. S. $125.>>$100
Black Cashmere V Neck. S $125.>>$100
Navy BBCC Cashmere V Neck. S $125.>>$100
Colors are washed out in group shot. Close ups are more TTC.









Navy Argyle V Neck. S $60***SOLD***
Navy/White BBCC Cotton Zip Up. S $70.>>$60
Green Argyle Crew Neck. S $60.>>$50









*---MEDIUM---*

Measurements on a M Scottish Cashmere V Neck.
P2P 21.75.
Sl 33.5.
L (BOC) 25.5.

BBCC Lt Gray Cashmere Full Zip. $398 Retail. M $135.***SOLD***
BBCC Navy Crew Neck Cashmere. M $125.***SOLD***
BBCC Navy V neck Cashmere. M $125.***SOLD***
BBCC Navy Argyle Half Zip Cashmere, Waistband, back and sleeves are navy. M $135.>>$100
BB Aqua V neck Cashmere. M $135.>>$100
BBCC Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $125.***SOLD***
BB Lt Blue V Neck Cashmere. M $135.***SOLD***









Green/Brown Lambswool One Button Shawl Collar. M $70.>>$60
Lt Burg Flecked Heavyweight Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. M. $95.***SOLD***
Dk Gray/Lt Gray Scottish Cashmere Cardigan. M. $135.>>$100
Dk Gray Rib Knit Lambswools Shawl Collar. M. $80.***SOLD***
Grayish Blue Flecked Heavyweight Half Zip Saxxon. M. $95.>>$80









*----LARGE---*

Fair Isle Shawl Collar 1 Button. $70.>>$60
Navy V Neck Saxxon. L. $70.***SOLD***
Navy Merino V Neck. L. $60.***SOLD***







]

Berry Heather Cashmere Cardigan. L. $135.>>$100
Pink Cashmere V neck. L $135.>>$100
Navy Cashmere BBCC Crew Neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Green Cashmere V neck. L $135.>>$100
Slate Blue V neck. L $70.>>$60
Navy Cashmere BBCC V neck. L $135.***SOLD***
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. L $135.>>$100









Burgundy / Navy Crewneck. L $65.***SOLD***
BBCC Bulky Cotton Cable Knit Tennis Sweater, Navy / Dk Green at neck and waist. L $85.>>$70
Cotton Off White Shawl Collar, Navy Stripes continue down front and sleeves. L $85.>>$70
V Neck Sweater Vest. L $50.***SOLD***









Gray Shetland Cardigan, Lighter gray along bottom and ends of cuffs. L $75
Lt Gray BBCC Cashmere Zip Sweater. L $135.>>$100
Bulky Navy Saxxon Wool Cardigan. L $110.***SOLD and no longer pictured***
Green / Tan Shawl Collar. L $70.>>$60









*---EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XL:
P2P 24.75
Sl 36
L 27.5

Navy BBCC Cashmere Cardigan. XL $145.***SOLD***
Charcoal Gray / Gray Cashmere Cardigan, back is lt gray. XL $145.>>$100
Burnt Orange Cashmere Crew Neck. XL $135.>>$100
Purple Heather Cashmere Cardigan XL $145>>$100
Lt Blue Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***
Black Cashmere V neck. XL $135.***SOLD***









Charcoal Gray Ribbed Shawl Collar. XL $85.>>$75
Blue Merino 4 Button. XL. $85.***SOLD***
Off White Saxxon Cable Knit 4 Button. XL $90>>$80
Bulky Black Supima Cable Knit Shawl Collar. XL $85.>>$70
Heather Burgundy Saxxon Cable Turtleneck. XL $95.>>$85







[/URL

*---EXTRA EXTRA LARGE---*

Measurement for Scottish Cashmere XXL
P2P 25.5
Sl 36
L 28.5

Navy Zip Front BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.>>$100
Navy V Neck BBCC Cashmere. XXL. $135.>>$100
Lt Green V neck Cashmere. XXL. $135.>>$100
Red Turtleneck Cashmere XXL. $135.***SOLD***
Black Turtleneck Cashmere XXL $135.***SOLD***
[URL=https://s692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/Sweaters/?action=view&current=z4830.jpg]


----------



## sporto55

Sold this week


----------



## sporto55

sporto55 said:


> Red Alan Paine Shetland Wool Crew Neck Size 42 New with Tags $45.00 Shipped


New Price $45.00 shipped


----------



## M Go Crimson

Orgetorix said:


> I can't speak for swillcrowe's son at all, but having known and worked with a number of college guys who were very into this sort of southern-preppy style, it's very much a brand-name, status symbol thing for them. Vineyard Vines and Southern Tide are the go-to brands for the same reasons another youth segment plasters themselves with Nike and Under Armour logos. Many preppy southern frat boys I've known wouldn't be caught dead in an Old Navy polo any more than the Nikeheads would wear shoes from Payless.
> 
> Again, no motives being ascribed here to anyone in particular. This is just to say that offering better-quality or just-as-good-but-cheaper alternatives, while it fits the thrifty and quality-conscious ethos of the Trad forum, might miss the point in this case.


 This is 100% true. The level of brand-whoring in the greek circles of CofC, USC and every other southern school I've visited is epic. Southern Tide, Vineyard Vines, Southern Marsh, Southern Proper, Costa Del Mar, Ben Silver - FaF/TFM/Acronym.


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen! I know I've promised this before but I really mean it now. I'll be listing some stuff soon. Most fall within trad, a few things may not. I have a pinstriped sack suit from another member here that didn't quite fit right, a darted/pleated flannel suit for those not as dogmatically trad, a pleated pair of wool odd trousers, a pair of trim khakis that aren't working so well in the fit department (but may work for someone with less of a "seat" than myself), a couple of trad-ish sport coats, a whole mess of neckties and a few bow ties. In addition, I have a not-so-trad 1950s double breasted overcoat-style rain coat (bonded cotton).

PM me if you want preview info on sizes/styles/colours. I'll probably take pictures this afternoon and list soon after or the next day.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've still got this JAB sack hanging in the closet. It might not fit anyone here, but if anyone's interested, please make an offer. I think my last asking price was $20, but please make an offer if you're interested. It's a great coat, just too big for me.



ArtVandalay said:


> I bought this jacket here on the Exchange a couple of weeks ago...one of those things where based on the measurements I knew it would probably be a little big on me, but I was hoping it would work. Unfortunately, it's just too long on me. Which is unfortunate because it's a nice looking jacket. There is a small worn spot in the lining, which is visible in the last photo.
> 
> *Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack*
> Measures 18.5" shoulders | 22" pit to pit | 27" sleeves | 34" length BOC


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*42R Corbin worsted sack suit*

The original buyer fell through for this. Make me an offer. I want to get it out of my house. 



DoghouseReilly said:


> *42R Corbin worsted sack suit, charcoal pinstripe*
> 
> I bought this off of the exchange a couple months ago, but it doesn't quite fit. It has all the tradly bells and whistles. The shoulders are exceptionally minimal, and are probably the thinnest of any suit I own.
> 
> Trousers have a flat front and no cuff.
> 
> It's yours for $30 shipped.
> 
> *Measurements*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18-5/8"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 24-3/4" (plus 2" to let out)
> Arm pit to armpit in the front: 22"
> Back of collar to bottom of jacket: 33-1/4"
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 36" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 30" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
> Rise: 11"
> Total length: 41"


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 darted wide wale coruroy sport coat in rich forest green. Fully lined. Excellent condition.

Tagged L. These tend to run big in my experience. See measurements.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 31.5
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

$45 conus


----------



## J. Andrew

swillcrowe said:


> I know this is a trad forum, but I thought i would throw this out there and maybe somebody could help me out or steer me to a place that could help me. My son started at the College of Charleston this year....he is in dire need of "preppy clothes"..ie, vineyard vines, southern tide, etc, etc or any type that would fit that mold.


If he wants to fit in while being different, NOLA prep = Perlis crawfish polo, in any/all colors. They're very well made, run on the larger size, so size M prob at the most for him. 
Since we're not really talking about "trad" here, I'm gonna say that J.crew and J Mac are what you need to aim for. Park and Bond sells Jcrew and BB label stuff that is more trim, youth cut, and they have really recent stuff on sale all the time.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

All prices include shipping in CONUS; international inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED in heathery slate-blue herringbone with subtle flecking. *

This half-canvassed Harris Tweed is absolutely gorgeous! Union-Made in Philadelphia by PBM Clothing, one of the great unsung heroes of the Trad/Ivy style this is cut from mid-weight Harris Tweed in a wonderful heathery slate-blue-grey herringbone, flecked with specks of scarlet berry red, gorse yellow, and pumpkin orange.... This type of heathery flecked herringbone is, in my view, one of the most beautiful types of class Harris, being utterly redolent of the Hebridean landscape in which is was handwoven. My pictures really don't do this tweed justice (the best is of the close-up of the lapel)--it has to be seen in person, and up close, to be fully appreciated.

As well as being half-canvassed this jacket is also half-lined, and features a single vent. It also features the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that complement Harris tweed so well. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS for this beautiful tweed!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL TWEED 3/2 SACK from Huntington with all the Trad/Ivy desiderata
*
An absolute classic, this wonderful half-canvassed 3/2 sack tweed from the Ivy makers Huntington comes packed with all of the trad desiderata! Cut from a wonderful birdseye tweed this has the ever-desirable patch pockets, suede elbow patches in chestnut brown, lapped seams down the center back and along the sleeves and shoulders, a wonderful hook vent, and a beautiful lapel roll. It is half-lined and features a single centre vent. And it has the classic two button cuffs. And, of course, it was Union-made in the USA.

This jacket does have some rub wear to the top of the interior pocket, which obviously won'tbe seen except by you! Other than this flaw, this jacket is in excellent condition. But, because of this flaw, I'm

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R and runs true:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










     

*3) Lovely vintage 3/2 tweed sack--utterly 1960s Ivy League!

*They really don't make them like this anymore! This is half-canvassed, and cut in a traditional 3/2 sack from that mossy greeny-brown herringbone tweed with subtle vertical striping (here, in chestnut) that was clearly THE classic Ivy tweed in the 1960s, and which seemed to vanish from circulation sometime around 1968. This jacket has a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, a very natural shoulder, a hook vent, and half-lining. It was made for Campus Togs (now long gone) in the USA--of course. Since it's an older tweed I'm rating this as being in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
SSleeve: 25 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2










    

*4) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in Chestnut Brown herringbone.

*This lovely half-canvassed Harris Tweed jacket is cut from classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed, one of the most versatile Harris styles, being just as much at home with jeans as with khakis (preferable to jeans!) and charcoal flannels. This jacket was made for one of the uber-trad men's clothiers in Eastern PA, the House of Commons store in Yardley. In addition t being half-canvassed this jacket is also half-lined, and features a single vent. It also has lovely domed leather-covered metal shanked buttons, with just the right amount of patina. One of these buttons is missing from the left-hand cuff--but since it started with three button cuffs this is a minor problem, as to rectify it all you'd need to do is convert the cuffs to traditional two-buttons cuffs, removing one of the buttons from the right-hand sleeve. (If you wish, I can arrange for this to be done at no charge before shipping the jacket to you, and I'll include the removed button as a "spare".) For this reason--and this reason alone!--I would judge this to be in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sz 38,40 BURBERRY SINGLE BREASTED RAINCOAT--MADE IN ENGLAND! Novacheck lining PLUS RARE Original Wool Blackwatch Tartan Lining!*

This is simply _*stunning*_! A beautiful, *Made in England* Burberry raincoat, this is a the classic single breasted raincoat with a front concealed placket and without a belt, giving a simple, clean silhouette. As with all Burberry coats this is exceptionally functional, with two deep interior pockets in the lining with exterior access through side slash pockets, both of which have been placed so that they will also provide access to your jacket pockets without having to take off the coat. It has raglan sleeves. The buttons are concealed in a front placket, giving the coat a very sleek look while worn; it also features a single hook vent at the rear and cuff-adjusters, so you can fasten the cuffs against the rain. This coat is, of course, lined in the classic Burberry novacheck tartan.

In addition to these features this Burberry also has the rare attribute of having a a wool zip-in liner that, rather than being the usual plain camel-colour, is in lovely dark Blackwatch with a white overcheck. This liner is *ORIGINAL to the coat (most of these liners get misplaced over the years when unzipped and stored apart from the coat) *and zips in for extra warmth. The zips moves beautifully fluidly without any catch at all. The shell of this coat is 67/33 poly/cotton--although don't be fooled, as this coat dates from when synthetics hadn't become cheap and nasty as they are now, but were intended to compete head on for feel and quality with natural fabrics. So, this coat doesn't feel like a polyblend, but as thick cotton gabardine--even though it isn't!

The coat does have a single flaw--a small mark on the back near the vent, as shown, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition (including the wool liner!) and a true testament to how long wonderful clothes can last with proper care. This is ready to keep you warm and dry for the next three of four decades!

*This is VERY well priced at Claimed!  *International inquiries are welcome, with insured Priority shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 40, but could also work for a 38:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve, measured along underseam as raglan cut: 17 1/4
Length (BOC): 41

             

Flaw:


----------



## TweedyDon

*I'm going to be posting a VAST amount of tweeds, suits, outerwear and shirts over the next few days from 32rollandrock--so stay tuned!*


----------



## CMDC

^My God that's beautiful. I'm going to walk away from the computer and pretend you didn't post that.


----------



## M Go Crimson

CMDC said:


> ^My God that's beautiful. I'm going to walk away from the computer and pretend you didn't post that.


+1 It's purdy


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> For the larger among us, a Cabela's chamois shirt in 2XL tall. I'm tempted to say this is NWOT because it appears never worn. Has one of those neat-o buttons behind the collar. SOLD


Received today, very pleased with my purchase, 32.

Gentlemen, please keep the big-and-tall stuff coming!


----------



## Taken Aback

frosejr said:


> Gentlemen, please keep the big-and-tall stuff coming!


+1. At least for the time being.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*L. L. Bean Field Coat*

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS **WELCOME**!
*
*All prices include CONUS shipping*!
International buyers contact me for rates.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

**********************************************
*L. L. Bean Field Coat*


Judging from the tags, it's been washed a few times. Other than
that, excellent condition. Forest green, 100% cotton duck canvas,
with an olive color for the corduroy collar. Plaid, 100% cotton lining.
Must be an older model, as it is Made In The *USA!*

*$30* conus

Tagged - "LARGE"
Shoulders - 22.5"
Pit2Pit - 28"
BoC2Hem - 31.5"
Pit2Hem - 18.75"
Shoulder2Cuff - 24.5"


----------



## CMDC

Here's a lovely navy duffle coat by Fox Knapp. It's made in the USA. There's a detachable hood. The front has a zip as well as a toggle closure. Patch pockets. Tartan lining. Excellent condition all around.

There's no tagged size but this is in the 38-40 range. I'm a 39R and it fits me pretty much perfectly. If I didn't already have Glvoerall in the closet, I'd keep this.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length: 37
Sleeve: 17 along the seam

$75 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS **WELCOME**!
*
*All prices include CONUS shipping*!
International buyers contact me for rates.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

***********************************************
Brooks Brothers Navy Cotton Knit V-Neck Sweater*:


No noticeable wear whatsoever. I don't think it's ever been worn.
Thick knit, 100% Cotton.

*$40*->*$35* conus

Pit2Pit - 22.75"
BoC2Hem - 26.25"
Pit2Hem - 16.5"
Shoulder2Cuff - 24"
Pit2Cuff - 22.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items from earlier posts!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) TRAD ICON!! A 3/2 sack blazer from LANGROCK OF PRINCETON--with custom buttons and provenance! *

*Claimed!

2) BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA canvassed autumnal glen plaid tweed by Karl Lagerfeld

*This is so beautiful I've taken the unusual step of using the full-size picture to show off the tweed itself, rather than giving you a shot of the whole jacket! This is half-canvassed, and cut from a truly wonderful glen plaid in various autumnal shades of bark, chestnut, and bracken. It's fully lined, and has dual vents. It's also subtly darted, and this, combined with its colouring and venting, gives it a very English air--even though it was recently Union Made in the USA! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and an absolute steal since I'm

*asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

This is tagged a *46L*, but as always please see the

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 3/4








    

*
3) Paul Smith white cotton blazer with ticket pocket

(for efdll)

*This is lovely! Cut from wonderfully soft cotton, this beautiful pure white Paul Smith blazer features pick stitching on the lapels and front edging, as well as slanted hacking pockets and a functional ticket pocket. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single rear vent. This is the Westbourne model of jacket, and features a double buttonhole on the lapel. This jacket does have a few small surface blemishes which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; the most significant of these is one the lapel, as shown. Given these, this is in Very Good condition; hence

asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Tagged a 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31








    

Major blemish:



*4) INEXPENSIVE TRAD SHIRTS! Land's End plaid (16-16.5), Brooks Bros. button down (17-33). *

_*(for efdll)
*_









*a) Brooks Brothers button down; size 17-33. Non-iron. Excellent condition. *

Asking just $14, CONUS.

  

*b) Land's End Plaid--green based with purple overcheck. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.
*
Asking just $14, CONUS.

 

*c) Land's End Plaid--purple-based. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.
*
Asking just $14, CONUS.

 

*5) Jeans: Levis 501 36/32; Levis 505 36/30; Wrangler 35/32.

(for efdll)

*







[/CENTER]

*a) Levis 501, Size 36, 32. Black, button fly, excellent condition.*

Asking *$18, or offer, *shipped in CONUS.

  

*b) Levis 505, Size 36, 32. Light colour as shown. (Dirty chalk?) Excellent condition.*

Asking *$15, or offer, *shipped in CONUS.

  

*c) Wrangler blue jeans; Size 35, 32. Excellent condition. *

Asking *$12, or offer.*, shipped in CONUS.

  

*6) SWEATERS:*

​
*a) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$14, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

*b) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$14, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*7) Canvassed Notch Lapel Tuxedo, Made in USA, 43R, SUPERB CONDITION! *

This lovely half-canvassed tuxedo has been freshly dry-cleaned and is in absolutely excellent condition! It features a traditional single-button closure, three button cuffs, and was made in the USA for Jos. A. Bank. It is fully lined and features a single vent. The trousers are flat-front and feature interior buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just *$16, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*(At this price it's worth buying for the jacket or trousers alone, to use with a tartan jacket or tartan trews!) 
*
*Tagged a 43R, but please see:

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+2 3/5)








     

*8) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*$7, or offer. *

      

*9) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

A nice, dark tan colour, with knit cuffs, bottom, and collar. No fabric content, but I assume it's cotton. The interior hangtag is missing, although otherwise this is excellent, and so this is just in Very Good condition.

*UPDATE: I've just discovered that there are holes in the pockets of this jacket. These are easy fixes, but there's been a price reduction to reflect this!* 

*FREE--just send me $12 for CONUS shipping! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Length: 25


----------



## Bermuda

For Sale is a Ralph Lauren Rugby size XL (more like a big L) 100% thick wool Tennis Sweater. It features dark red and blue stripes, and grey/black wool herringbone elbow patches. This has been worn only once. Asking 30$ shipped to the CONUS. Retail is over 100$ for this item.


----------



## DFPyne

I have a 44L Brooks Brothers Three-Button Sack 1818 Blazer. This is the modern offering that seemingly disappears from the website every other week. Golden fleece buttons, soft shoulders, the works.

Measurements and pictures forthcoming. PM with interest and offers.


----------



## vwguy

Still available, let's get these sold!



vwguy said:


> Time to downsize a bit, this may be the first of a long painful process
> 
> Lands' End burgundy captoes I bought at the Inlet, maybe wore once then put shoe tress in them and stored them in the closet which is why they're a bit dusty. $30 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unusual 3/2 sack from J Crew, bought this off here a few year back and just don't wear it. Patch pockets and unvented, it's 65% wool, 20% cashemere and 15% nylon. There are some moth nibbles on the right sleeve, you can't notice it from more than a foot away due to the pattern, but I included a pic of it anyway. $30 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Pit - pit 24"
> Sleeve 25" + 2"
> Sholuder 21"
> Length from bottom of the collar 33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## allan

Thanks for the help, everyone. Request withdrawn. I have pulled the trigger on one of these:

But from a different shop: fogeyunlimited.co.uk (I had overlooked it on their web site before). 69.99 GBP plus 8.00 shipping (Brocklehursts wants 40 GBP for shipping!).

I'll still watch posts here for other interesting waistcoats/vests.

- Allan



allan said:


> I am the lucky recipient of Patrick06790's Orvis tweed shooting suit of a few pages back. A public thanks, Patrick! Others have endorsed sellers here lately -- on the basis of the transaction I mention, I can attest that Patrick06790 is a thoroughly reliable seller and a gentleman. But you all knew that, I'm sure.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a tattersall waistcoat to go with the suit. My size in jackets and vests is 40 short or 42 short, depending on the cut. To be safe, I'd prefer a waistcoat with an adjuster in back, of either the tie or the buckle kind.
> 
> Does anyone have such a waistcoat that you'd like to part with?
> 
> Yes, I'm going after the English country gentleman look with this suit.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Allan


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds!! From the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock.*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED SHIPPING IN CONUS WITH DELIVERY CONFIRMATION. INTERNATIONAL INQUIRIES ARE WELCOME, WITH SHIPPING AT COST.*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Stunning Irish tweed in a wonderful gunclub check!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from wonderfully colourful Irish tweed from the Avoca mill in Co. Wicklow, Ireland, the gunclub check of this jackets features turquoise, navy, and moss green on a dark tan background, with a lovely bracken overcheck. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, and exhibit no patina at all. The jacket was Made in Ireland, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








    

*2) Cashmere (?) plaid 3/2 sack*

A wonderful, striking jacket in a 3/2 sack cut with a high lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features the classic two-button cuffs and has a single vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly cashmere--or, at least, a cashmere-wool blend that's mainly cashmere. This was Union-made in the USA for a the West Coast firm of John Horan, and, apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the top of the vent, is in absolutely excellent condition. If you like this jacket--and who wouldn't?--grab it, as there's unlikely to be another one along any time soon!

*Asking just $69, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve:25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30








    

*3) Harris Tweed with patch pockets and goose motif lining--from Eddie Bauer (when it was good!)*

Cut from classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed, this terrific jacket has patch pockets, a 3-button front (given its vintage, this is a tradly variant on the 3/2 roll), three button cuffs, a single lapped hook vent, and a wonderful half lining with a goose motif in dark brown, the perfect complement to the dark chestnut of the tweed. This jacket is also half-canvassed--and was Union-Made in the USA for Eddie Bauer back when it was a genuine outdoor outfitter. This jacket does have some tearing in the lining in the back of the neck area, as shown, and this will need to be patched. Because of this, this jacket is only in Very Good condition,and hence I'm

*asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4








       

*4) Pendleton Shooting Jacket*

Cut from a midweight tweed with a birdseye mixture of charcoal and chestnut, this lovely shooting jacket has a functional bi-swing back for ease of movement, the ever-desirable patch pockets, a single center vent, and a full lining. It also has the classic leather-style football buttons, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 38, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










*5) Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professioanl interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*6) Smaller Bold basketweave Harris Tweed, with flecks!*

Cut from a highly unusual bold basketweave Harris tweed in charcoal and dark tan, flecked throughout with berry red and turquoise, this lovely smaller Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4








    

*7) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4


----------



## MKC

*DROP -- Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo jacket 43XL*

*DROP.* Based on the threads about Brooks Brothers labels, this is a seriously vintage jacket. It is nonetheless in excellent vintage condition (I believe it is full canvas). Some Brooksknit is wool-poly, but if this is a blend, it is much better done -- it feels like heavy wool.

The only flaw I see: five small white spots on the back of the left sleeve. Presumably they will come out in dry-cleaning, but just in case, we'll start at a low price.

Tagged 43XL
22 chest
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
33.25 boc
34.5 toc
One-button undarted front. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. No flaps on exterior pockets.
*$25 < $28 *< $30* CONUS

*


----------



## MKC

*DROP -- Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-2 sack red blazer 46XL*

*DROP*. This is from the old Abercrombie & Fitch - before they became a teen haven, back when they "sold some of the best products made," as one Ask Andy post said. This jacket is vintage but still in great shape. The breast pocket is sagging just a touch, but the collar is crisp with no creep, the lower pockets are perfect, and the lining is spotless. I believe the jacket is full canvas.

The color isn't as cherry red as it looks in some of the photos. It is a bit darker; the photo of the cuff buttons comes closest, but even that is brighter than the jacket looks in real life.

No content tag. It comes from an era when wool-poly blends were popular, but my guess is that it is all-wool. It doesn't have the plastic-y feeling typical of that era's wool-poly blends, and there is none of the pilling usually found on poly blends. The jacket has a few stains that will come out with cleaning, but rather than have it cleaned - and given the content tag uncertainty - we'll just start at a low price.

Tagged 46XL
24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
33.5 boc
34.75 toc
2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 2 patch pockets. Made in USA.
*$23 **< $25 < *$27 < $29 < $31 < $33 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Makers yellow must iron ocbd

Made in USA. Unlined collar.
16.5 x 32

Excellent, very lightly worn condition.

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint non-iron ocbd. Like new condition.

17 x 33

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue micro-houndstooth non iron pinpoint ocbd. Like new condition.

17 x 32/33

$20 conus



















Take both of the latter Brooks for $32 conus


----------



## MKC

*Two 3-2 sack navy blazers -- fall/winter twill 38L, flannel 41L*

*Brooks Brothers vintage 346 3-2 sack navy twill blazer 38L**

DROP.* This Brooks Brothers vintage 346 navy blazer (from the good ol' days, not outlet variety) is a twill that is almost-but-not-quite flannel weight. Beautiful condition; it looks nearly new, which is amazing given its vintage. I believe it is full canvas. It may be an orphan -- it has horn buttons -- but it will make a great autumn/winter/early spring blazer. (I have a set of Brooks Brothers gate blazer buttons that I would be happy to throw in for an extra $6 -- what they cost me.)

Tagged 38L
20.5 pit to pit
19.5 waist
17.5 shoulder
25+2 sleeve
32 boc
33.25 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Half lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs.
*$42.50 < $47.50 < *$50 CONUS




*3-2 sack flannel navy blazer 41L*

I can't find a manufacturer's or retailer's name on this blazer, but it is a gem -- navy flannel in excellent condition. The only small flaw I see: a few loose stitches on the inside bottom of the vent (see last photo), a two-minute fix for a dry-cleaner or tailor. I am certain this one is an orphan -- that looks like a trouser waist size on the tag -- but navy blazers are one of the few places where orphans work. My favorite navy blazer was once half of a J. Press suit. The trousers died in spectacular shred-the-inseam fashion, but the jacket is going strong with the addition of alma mater gold buttons. (It appears either my lens was dusty or I didn't use the lint roller sufficiently when I took the photos. The jacket is in excellent condition.)

Tagged 41L
21.5 pit to pit
21 waist
18.25 shoulder
25.5+2.5 sleeve
32.25 boc
33.5 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Full canvas, half lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs.
*$40 *CONUS


----------



## MKC

*DROPS -- Ralph Lauren Prospect Flat Front khakis*

*DROPS*. I bought these Ralph Lauren Prospect Flat Front khakis in summer 2010 while on a hunt for the perfect khakis. A Heavy Tweed Jacket blog post put me on to them. HTJ wrote, "my own search for the perfect chino trouser may have ended with the discovery of Polo's 'The Prospect Pant.' I'm not averse to continuing the search, but these are pretty perfect. Made of substantial regular finish cloth, they fit well and look great."

Alas, I have since been seduced by the long rise of the Bill's M1 model, so these "pretty perfect" khakis need a new home. Very little use before I switched to Bill's.
*$22*< $24 < $26 < $28 < $30 Conus for one
*$40 *< $42 < $44 < $46 < $50 Conus for two
$60 < $64 < $70 Conus for all three

"Basic Sand" tagged 40-30, measures 40.5-30


"Classic Khaki" tagged 40-30, measures 41-30


"College Gray" tagged 38-30, measures 40-30 *CLAIMED -- THANKS*

*Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chino 38-32* *CLAIMED -- THANKS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates on claims*

The Huntington, the vintage 3/2 sack, the chestnut Harris Tweed, the Burberry raincoat, the forest green langrock have all been claimed--thank you!

The Jos. A. Bank tuxedo from 32 has been claimed, PP. Thanks also!


----------



## ArtVandalay

LLBean Handsewn Camp Mocs, 10.5 medium. 
These appear to be very lightly worn. Very clean on the inside and outside, no wear on the soles. *
$32 > $30* shipped CONUS.








 

This is a Lands End two-button sack navy blazer, made in the USA. It features two lower patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. There are no flaws to speak of.

Marked 44Reg. Measures 20" shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 25.25" sleeves, and 31" BOC. 








  
Asking *$35 > $30 > $28* or offer.

This is a pair of J. Crew Chinos. They measure 36" waist and 27.5" inseam. They are uncuffed and cannot be let out. I'd imagine they're a longshot to fit anyone here. No issues.








Asking *$20 > $16 > $14*

16x34 BB Blue Unistripe OCBD 
This is a poly-cotton blend in size 16x34. In good shape.








Asking *$18 > $16*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> I found this a month or so back and have been debating about whether or not to keep it. I have an identical one in red so it seems a bit ridiculous to keep two--not that ridiculous for this crowd I suppose--so I'm going to put it up for sale.
> 
> Pendleton Mackinaw
> Made in USA
> 
> Size M
> 
> Pit to Pit 23
> Length BoC 30
> 
> Excellent condition. Very little wear at all.
> 
> $35 conus


----------



## CMDC

UPDATES AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> This is an unlabeled brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack sport coat. Though unlabeled, very nice quality all around. Half lined. Hook vent. Excellent condition though it will need the top button replaced.
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.75 +2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bottle green wide wale corduroys.
> 31 waist: 27.5 inseam +2
> Flat front, no cuff
> Excellent condition w/minimal wear
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart salmon colored linen sport shirt. Made in Italy. Like new condition.
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## Jovan

*"GENTLEMEN! BEHOLD... MY TRAD THRIFT EXCHANGE ITEMS!!!"*

Some non-Trad items may apply.

All prices include shipping to the continental United States with Priority Mail. PayPal personal payment. I _will_ ship overseas! Just ask and I'll give you the price difference. Please PM with any questions or offers. 

*H. Freeman & Sons "Naturalaire" grey pinstriped 3/2 sack suit -- Tagged 44L*

A great suit from a Trad-approved name. Pinstripes alternate between faint white and blue. Very soft, barely-there shoulders. 3 1/2" lapels have 1/8" topstitching. Tradly two button sleeves. Centre vent. Trousers are plain front, plain hem, and have a fob pocket. Judging by the trouser cut and lapels, it's probably from the late '60s. There is a tiny moth hole in the back that is barely noticeable. Too bad this one won't fit me, but my loss is your gain.

Only asking *$50* for a quintessential Trad suit that will make you look great, get you the girl... or uh, something.

Jacket
Chest: 48"
Waist: 44"
Shoulder: 18 1/2"
Length: 31.25"
Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)

Trouser
Waist: 36" (1 1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 29" (1" to let out)
Front Rise: 13 1/4"
Back Rise: 20"
Leg Opening: 16 1/2"







*Kaufmann's navy flannel 2B darted suit -- Approx. 39R*

I've had this JFK-esque suit since my start in vintage thrifting five years ago. Unfortunately it no longer fits, as I've gotten an inch taller and a bit bigger around the chest and waist. Dated 1954 on inner breast pocket tag. 2 7/8" lapels. Centre vent. Reverse pleated trousers with a fob pocket, drop belt loops, and inner brace buttons. I've gotten plenty of compliments wearing this and whoever buys it probably will too. 

*$50* and a smile will get you this non-Trad, but nonetheless classic suit.

Jacket
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Shoulder: 18 1/2"
Length: 30 3/4"
Sleeve: 24 3/4" (3/4" to let out)

Trouser
Waist: 34" (1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 31" (1 1/2" to let out)
Front Rise: 13"
Back Rise: 19"
Leg Opening: 17"





*Country Casuals grey plaid 3B sack sport coat -- Approx. 44R*

The rare, true three button sack. The fabric is medium grey but with an orange and blue overcheck. 2.25" lapels. Centre vent. Trad-approved two button sleeves. Appears to be from the '60s. Please note there is a small moth hole on the inner collar which is unseen when wearing. See third picture for this and a good look at the fabric.

*$30* gets you inducted into the Trad Hall of Fame... or just a snazzy sport coat.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 44"
Shoulder: 18 3/4"
Length: 31 3/4"
Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)







*Sears "Keywate" teal tropical weight 2B sack blazer -- Approx. 44R*

Another interesting find here, as it has a sack cut but only two buttons... _and_ twin vents in the back... _and_ hacking pockets. Evidently the sack cut wasn't exclusive to 3/2 jackets back then. 2" rounded lapels. Short twin vents. Trad favourite two button sleeves. Most definitely from the '60s. As far as I can tell this is near-mint condition or just tried on in the store since the lower pockets are still basted shut. Second photo better reflects the teal colour.

For the low selling price of *$40*, you too can feel like Don Draper.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 45"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30.25"
Sleeve: 24.75" (0.75" to let out)





*Lands' End Legacy Chino in Plain Front Tailored Fit, Light Khaki -- Tagged 35*

The fabric on these feels great, but unfortunately the cut doesn't quite work on me. Great for any fellow young, slim Trads on these forums looking for a pair of trim-fitting khakis.

Only *$20* for this Trad standby.

Waist: 35"
Inseam: 31"
Front Rise: 11"
Back Rise: 16 1/2"
Leg Opening: 17"



*Nautica brown pleated trousers -- Tagged 33x32*

Nothing special here, but it may just work with that sport coat or blazer you've been trying to match things to. Has some sort of nailhead texture. I took out the cuffs so I could hem these an inch shorter, but never got around to it. Hence, why they're tagged with a 32" inseam but are unhemmed.

*$20* for a decent pair of trousers that will look at home with a number of tweed sport coats.

Waist: 33" (2" to let out)
Inseam: 36" unhemmed
Front Rise: 12 1/2"
Back Rise: 17 1/2"
Leg Opening: 17 1/2"



*Navy 6x3 DB raincoat -- Approx. 40R*

This is an interesting, almost militaristic artifact. Not quite a trench coat, but not quite an overcoat either. Has one button on each sleeve and a half-belt with non-functional buttons in back. Wide peaked lapels and serious shoulders. Most likely from the '50s. It has helped me out in a few rain showers, but unfortunately the sleeves are too short for me. Far as I can tell, it's bonded cotton, not that treated poly/cotton crap they use today.

Not Trad either, but I'm only asking *$50* to look like a man who means business.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 45"
Shoulder: 18 1/4"
Length: 44 1/2"
Sleeve: 24 3/4" (3/4" to let out)





*Ties, ties, ties!*

All *$10*. Each additional tie *$7*.

From left to right, top to bottom row:


Christopher Hayes cotton knit, 2" wide, 47" long
Express Design Studio silk satin, 2" wide, 58" long
Express Design Studio silk repp, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long
Express Design Studio silk barathea with satin stripes, 3 1/2" wide, 59" long
Lionhearted textured fabric (no fabric content tag), 2 1/4" wide, 56" long
Gianelli printed silk satin, 2 1/2" wide, 57" long
Express Design Studio horizontal silk repp with diagonal satin stripes and embroidered pattern, 2 1/2" wide, 58" long
D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
Briar silk faille, 1 3/4" butterfly bow tie
Dacron polyester, 2 1/4" wide, 54" long
Lands' End silk repp, 2 5/8" wide, 62" long
Hathaway wool/silk, 2 7/8" wide, 55" long
Stafford silk, 2 5/8" wide, 55" long
Express Design Studio silk repp with textured stripes, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long


----------



## CMDC

Dropping...



CMDC said:


> Pendleton made in the USA blackwatch vest
> No tagged size but measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length (back): 22
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers no iron button down sport shirt
> Light orange w/white stripe
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

Some more stock liquidation. Drops...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 charcoal flannel sack suit. Small herringbone pattern in the flannel. Beautiful suit all around.
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> Trousers flat front w/ 1.5 inch cuff. 35 waist; 29.5 inseam +1 underneath
> 
> $52 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something you won't find anymore. Georgetown University Shop short sleeve Made in India sport shirt. I'm not sure if this counts as madras as the cotton is a bit heavier in weight than other madras. Still has the price tag attached.
> 
> Size XL.
> Pit to Pit: 25.5
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink forward point non iron dress shirt
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue long sleeve gingham non iron
> 
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## jwooten

Greetings from Germany Gentlemen,

I would appreciate some assistance in looking for a black silk/or satin deep U backless formal vest. The classic black standard so to speak. https://www.blacktieguide.com/Classic/Classic_Waist.htmI am sourcing this for my June Wedding so any help would be great. I am a 41-42L in suit coat. Also, since I am currently abroad for research, I am on a bit of a time delay and limited internet access so please be patient and a PM would work best. Much thanks.

-Wooten


----------



## jt2gt

Still trying to move these Bean Signature crepe Moc/Boat Shoes. Size 8.5 D. Worn about 10 times, in great condition. Soles only show slight discoloration (which will happen in first wear anyway). Uppers look great. You'll be please. Fit true to size. Retails was $120 or so. Not on website but great reviews are still there:

https://reviews.llbean.com/1138/IG110417/crepe-sole-moc-reviews/reviews.htm

Take them for $50 Shipped CONUS. Still have original box.


----------



## Hardiw1

Dooney and Bourke wool surcingle belts
Both size:36
Khaki
Navy with kelly green stripe
Leather is in excellent shape
$15 each

Navy/green sold


----------



## Christophe

Anyone here take a size 43L? I saw a Southwick suit, 2 button lightly darted with pleated and cuffed pants, but natural shoulders, in great shape but I passed on it because of the size and price. It navy with wider spaced pinstripes. Not strictly trad, but a really well made staple suit in excellent shape. If anyone wants it, I could pick it up and ship it for around $60, CONUS. PM if interested. 

Also, I have a ton nice things to post, just haven't gotten around to it. Hopefully within a few days.


----------



## AlanC

I came across a USAF overcoat yesterday. The style was like a long pea coat, but Air Force blue rather than navy. It has metal buttons. It's ridiculously heavy (28 oz wool). Condition seemed good, probably could stand cleaning and pressing. It's tagged 37L. 

If anyone is interested let me know and I can see if it's still there. It's a tremendous coat, which I would have gotten had it been a bigger size.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ I had one of those once; Alan isn't kidding about them being heavy. They're very well-made garments, although the one I had (it was passed-down from my father) was from the 70s, it seemed, because it had very large lapels and ENORMOUS amounts of waist suppression (although I guess it was still accepted as the official pattern).


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^ I found one of those a month or so back. Very thick, heavy wool. A little much for SoCal.

I looked into the buttons and color and found that the one I got is actually an Air Force Academy cadet coat. It's like a 41 or 42R, but I discovered a worn area on the inside of the collar, so it's gonna get a reweave. I don't think it'll garner much interest, but I'll post it here once before it goes on feeBay.


----------



## CMDC

BB yellow ocbd, BB blue gingham, and Georgetown U Shop shirts SOLD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts! From 32rollandrock and efdll*










*ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS; OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
* Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Size M Gitman Brothers for the trad. shop Jim Herron. *Claimed! *

  

2) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35. *$16*

 

3) Zegna; straight collar, stripe. 16.5. *$18*

  

4) Zegna. Lovely rich cream colour! 16.5. *$18*

 

5) Brooks Brothers casual plaid shirt, size L. Non-iron.* $16*

 

6) Brooks Brothers MUST IRON (Hurrah!); lovely thin pink stripe. Straight collar. 14.5 - 32. *$18*

 

7) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15-34/35. *$16*

 

8) Bullock and Jones chambray-coloured OCBD. Made in America. WONDERFUL! 15.5-35 *Claimed!*

 

9) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$9*.

   

10) Brooks Brothers button down; size 17-33. Non-iron. *$15*

  

11) Land's End Plaid--green based with purple overcheck. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn. *$15*

 

12) Land's End Plaid--purple-based. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn. *$15*


----------



## dkoernert

PM sent to tweedydon for both those Zegnas.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUITS AND JACKETS from 32rollandrock*

*I have several suits and jackets to pass on today from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock, ranging from the uber-trad Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in classic mid-grey, to Italian suiting cut from Loro Piana fabric and replete with dual vents and pick stitching--and many in-between!

Most sizes are between 42 and 44, in Short, Regular, and Long.... But please check measurements, as always, as there are to items in other sizes, too!

As always, all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*​
* PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*

*1) TREA suit; Made in Italy from Loro Piana fabric.*

Cut from Tasmanian Super 120 cloth from Loro Piana this wonderful suit is a classic grey, with a three button front a side vents. It features pick stitching on the lapels and the pocket flaps. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It is in superb condition, and almost certainly unworn; all the front pockets are still sewn shut. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged an EU54 (US44)*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










         

*2) Hickey Freeman Customized Suit*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made for Barney's of New York and cut from a beautiful charcoal cloth with very subtle pinstriping in blue and red, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's the "Boardroom" model from H-F, and features four button cuffs and a center vent. It has very natural shoulders and pick stitching on the lapels and collar. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except that one of the cuffs needs to be re-sewn at the seam on the outside--a very minor job, and one that you won't need to do if you're having these altered, anyway.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2), plus 1 3/8 cuff.










     

*3) A TRAD ICON! Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal grey*

This is THE classic trad suit--and this one is in absolutely excellent condition, so if it's your size, grad it! half-canvassed and half-lined, this is cut from classic charcoal cloth in the classic 3/2 sack style. This has the classic two-button cuffs and is center vented; the trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was Union-Made in the USA. It does have a laundry mark on the interior of the trousers, but otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 43R with 38W, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 9/16 cuff.










      

*4) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

Another beautiful trad suit! This is a wonderful glen plaid 3/2 sack, with the classic two button cuff and a center vent. Union-Made in the USA this lovely and versatile suit is half-canvassed and half lined. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front, and come uncuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Union-Made in the USA.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 43 with a 38 waist, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 18 7/8
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2)










    

*5) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor
*
Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.

A*sking $35, or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*6) Corbin 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth*

This is a wonderful jacket! The cloth is beautiful--a mini-houndstooth in forest green, bracken, and peatblack, which is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA by Corbin for the trad. store Jim Herron. It has a single vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it has a small rub mark at the top of one of the interior pockets, and some minor pilling under the arms. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence,

*asking just $35, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










   

*7) Made in Italy Canali Blazer for Bloomingdale's*

This is a very nice, contemporary standard blazer from Canali. half-canvassed and fully lined this is darted with a three-button front. It's fully lined and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Italy. It's in excellent condition, apart from a small white blemish on one sleeve which will almost certianly come out with dry cleaning and the fact that one of teh cuff buttons is broken, as shown. Owing to these flaws I'm

*asking $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










   

*8) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*

Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking

*just $12, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










     

*9) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*10) Shawl-collared tuxedo by Brooks Brothers*

Like the Hickey-Freeman, above, this wonderful Brooks tuxedo was union-made in the USA. This has the classic single-button closure, clasic two-button cuffs, and, of course, all of the buttons are fabric covered. This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition. PERFECT with tartan trousers!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 41ML*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## swb120

Trea, Zegna, Canali, 3-button suits? Where am I? What year is it?


----------



## TweedyDon

swb120 said:


> Trea, Zegna, Canali, 3-button suits? Where am I? What year is it?


Note the source of these items... I will say nothing more! 

But, apparently if they don't get claimed soon *the iguana gets it*.

Save the iguana! Buy this stuff!


----------



## Jovan

Drops on suits, sport coats, and trousers. Offers are welcome! Snap this stuff up before I put it on eBay.



Jovan said:


> Some non-Trad items may apply.
> 
> All prices include shipping to the continental United States with Priority Mail. PayPal personal payment. I _will_ ship overseas! Just ask and I'll give you the price difference. Please PM with any questions or offers.
> 
> *H. Freeman & Sons "Naturalaire" grey pinstriped 3/2 sack suit -- Tagged 44L*
> 
> A great suit from a Trad-approved name. Pinstripes alternate between faint white and blue. Very soft, barely-there shoulders. 3 1/2" lapels have 1/8" topstitching. Tradly two button sleeves. Centre vent. Trousers are plain front, plain hem, and have a fob pocket. Judging by the trouser cut and lapels, it's probably from the late '60s. There is a tiny moth hole in the back that is barely noticeable. Too bad this one won't fit me, but my loss is your gain.
> 
> Only asking *$45<50* for a quintessential Trad suit that will make you look great, get you the girl... or uh, something.
> 
> Jacket
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulder: 18 1/2"
> Length: 31.25"
> Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> Trouser
> Waist: 36" (1 1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 29" (1" to let out)
> Front Rise: 13 1/4"
> Back Rise: 20"
> Leg Opening: 16 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaufmann's navy flannel 2B darted suit -- Approx. 39R*
> 
> I've had this JFK-esque suit since my start in vintage thrifting five years ago. Unfortunately it no longer fits, as I've gotten an inch taller and a bit bigger around the chest and waist. Dated 1954 on inner breast pocket tag. 2 7/8" lapels. Centre vent. Reverse pleated trousers with a fob pocket, drop belt loops, and inner brace buttons. I've gotten plenty of compliments wearing this and whoever buys it probably will too.
> 
> *$45<50* and a smile will get you this non-Trad, but nonetheless classic suit.
> 
> Jacket
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Shoulder: 18 1/2"
> Length: 30 3/4"
> Sleeve: 24 3/4" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> Trouser
> Waist: 34" (1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 31" (1 1/2" to let out)
> Front Rise: 13"
> Back Rise: 19"
> Leg Opening: 17"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Country Casuals grey plaid 3B sack sport coat -- Approx. 44R*
> 
> The rare, true three button sack. The fabric is medium grey but with an orange and blue overcheck. 2.25" lapels. Centre vent. Trad-approved two button sleeves. Appears to be from the '60s. Please note there is a small moth hole on the inner collar which is unseen when wearing. See third picture for this and a good look at the fabric.
> 
> *$25<30* gets you inducted into the Trad Hall of Fame... or just a snazzy sport coat.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulder: 18 3/4"
> Length: 31 3/4"
> Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sears "Keywate" teal tropical weight 2B sack blazer -- Approx. 44R*
> 
> Another interesting find here, as it has a sack cut but only two buttons... _and_ twin vents in the back... _and_ hacking pockets. Evidently the sack cut wasn't exclusive to 3/2 jackets back then. 2" rounded lapels. Short twin vents. Trad favourite two button sleeves. Most definitely from the '60s. As far as I can tell this is near-mint condition or just tried on in the store since the lower pockets are still basted shut. Second photo better reflects the teal colour.
> 
> For the low selling price of *$35<40*, you too can feel like Don Draper.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 30.25"
> Sleeve: 24.75" (0.75" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands' End Legacy Chino in Plain Front Tailored Fit, Light Khaki -- Tagged 35*
> 
> The fabric on these feels great, but unfortunately the cut doesn't quite work on me. Great for any fellow young, slim Trads on these forums looking for a pair of trim-fitting khakis.
> 
> Only *$15<20* for this Trad standby.
> 
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 31"
> Front Rise: 11"
> Back Rise: 16 1/2"
> Leg Opening: 17"
> 
> 
> 
> *Nautica brown pleated trousers -- Tagged 33x32*
> 
> Nothing special here, but it may just work with that sport coat or blazer you've been trying to match things to. Has some sort of nailhead texture. I took out the cuffs so I could hem these an inch shorter, but never got around to it. Hence, why they're tagged with a 32" inseam but are unhemmed.
> 
> *$15<20* for a decent pair of trousers that will look at home with a number of tweed sport coats.
> 
> Waist: 33" (2" to let out)
> Inseam: 36" unhemmed
> Front Rise: 12 1/2"
> Back Rise: 17 1/2"
> Leg Opening: 17 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> *Navy 6x3 DB raincoat -- Approx. 40R*
> 
> This is an interesting, almost militaristic artifact. Not quite a trench coat, but not quite an overcoat either. Has one button on each sleeve and a half-belt with non-functional buttons in back. Wide peaked lapels and serious shoulders. Most likely from the '50s. It has helped me out in a few rain showers, but unfortunately the sleeves are too short for me. Far as I can tell, it's bonded cotton, not that treated poly/cotton crap they use today.
> 
> Not Trad either, but I'm only asking *$45<50* to look like a man who means business.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulder: 18 1/4"
> Length: 44 1/2"
> Sleeve: 24 3/4" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ties, ties, ties!*
> 
> All *$10*. Each additional tie *$7*.
> 
> From left to right, top to bottom row:
> 
> 
> Christopher Hayes cotton knit, 2" wide, 47" long
> Express Design Studio silk satin, 2" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk barathea with satin stripes, 3 1/2" wide, 59" long
> Lionhearted textured fabric (no fabric content tag), 2 1/4" wide, 56" long
> Gianelli printed silk satin, 2 1/2" wide, 57" long
> Express Design Studio horizontal silk repp with diagonal satin stripes and embroidered pattern, 2 1/2" wide, 58" long
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
> Briar silk faille, 1 3/4" butterfly bow tie
> Dacron polyester, 2 1/4" wide, 54" long
> Lands' End silk repp, 2 5/8" wide, 62" long
> Hathaway wool/silk, 2 7/8" wide, 55" long
> Stafford silk, 2 5/8" wide, 55" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp with textured stripes, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 darted wide wale coruroy sport coat in rich forest green. Fully lined. Excellent condition.
> 
> Tagged L. These tend to run big in my experience. See measurements.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here's a lovely navy duffle coat by Fox Knapp. It's made in the USA. There's a detachable hood. The front has a zip as well as a toggle closure. Patch pockets. Tartan lining. Excellent condition all around.
> 
> There's no tagged size but this is in the 38-40 range. I'm a 39R and it fits me pretty much perfectly. If I didn't already have Glvoerall in the closet, I'd keep this.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 37
> Sleeve: 17 along the seam
> 
> $68 conus


----------



## conductor

_Additional items, consolidated past offerings

(all small pic clickable thumbnails)

Offers always welcome

_Brooks Brothers Shetland - 100% Wool, made in Scotland 
tagged size 48 - no issues

Pit to pit 26"
Length 28"
Sleeve approximately 24" (a bit subjective on a sweater)
Asking $40 shipped conus












Undarted, 3/2 roll, two button sleeves, swelled edges, hooked vent, USA union made blazer.
Great pheasant liner! 100% wool, in excellent shape. This item is much more of an olive green than pictured.

No tag, but seems to be a 40

Measurements:

Pit to pit 21"
Length form BOC 30.25"
Sleeve 25.5" 1.5"
Shoulder 17.5"
Asking $45 shipped conus













Norm Thompson Field Blazer - 100% wool, made in England

Unlined, true sac cut. Has neck stay for flipped up collar. Two inner pockets, one with zip closure. 
Patch pockets had addition side entry pockets immediately under the patch (but two separate pockets!).

In great shape but REALLY need to be pressed.

40ish

Pit to Pit 21"
Length from BOC 30"
Sleeve 26.5"
Shoulder 18"

Asking $45 shipped conus












Pennsylvania Knit Coat Cardigan - %100 wool USA made 
very good shape - not sure how old, but the only info I could find was from 1920's newspaper ads! link to ad
VERY solid construction - no issues. Buttons may be horn, but I'm not sure. 

pit to pit 22"
Length 28" long from top of collar
sleeves are 29" from collar, 22" from sleeve seam. 

BUT......I'm a 42L and the sleeves were fine, but the overall length hit me at the belt. 
I think this would work for 38 - 42 R or S.
$40 shipped conus











Hat - 100% wool, made in England by Churchill. Tagged XL 7 5/8"
In new condition $30 shipped conus













Majer Slacks 34" X 28" - 3" to let out, and 9" of material if you really want to let them out and add cuffs.
USA made. Flat front. 65% ploy 35% wool, but I was fooled that hey were wool until I found the tag.
$30 shipped conus












_Polo University Club Wool Flannel blazer_

_Realty fresh item. Buttons still shine like new and it has no signs of wear. Thick flannel, fully lined. Swelled edges, darted. Patch pockets. Two inside pockets. 
Approximately size 42R_
_Actual measurements - Chest 22", sleeve 24" (2" to let out), shoulders 18", length 30" from BOC. Fully lined. Made in the USA_
_$35__ shipped conus_
















_L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. __$35__ shipped conus. Size 10.5 N_






Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $30 DROP to $25 shipped conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers Brookease double breasted navy blazer
tagged a 41 R, seems more like a 42R to me though
6x2 db, lined, center vent, all wool
22" across the chest, 19" across the shoulders 25" sleeves, 30.5" long bottom of collar to hem down the back.
asking $25 shipped

tag:

An old Lands End Viyella shirt
From the good old days back when Viyella was 55/45 cotton/wool.
Button down collar chest pocket flap, good condition
tagged a medium tall, and unlike most other old Viyella shirts I've encountered this has _not _shrunken beyond recognition.
asking $25 shipped

I listed these ages ago, price drops if anyone's interested:

Here's a Lands End paintbrush shirt I picked up a while back and never got around to wearing.
I laundered it once (air dry) to try and get the stiffness out, but it's been hanging in my closet since.
15.5x34, must iron, trim fit, it's a very dark navy blue on white gingham check. 
I've had other things in a similar pattern, and they've faded to a lighter navy color over time, and I assume this one would do the same.

asking $17 shipped conus or offers

Haspel
Tagged a 40S, though I think it runs a bit big.
Nice dark green herringbone with faint red and yellow overchecks.
Cashmere blend so pretty soft, and a cut that's more English country than trad.
3 button, ventless, fully lined.
22" chest, 19" shoulders, 23.5" sleeve, 29" bottom of collar to hem.
asking $12 shipped


----------



## tripreed

Price reduced to $100 shipped.



tripreed said:


> I've got a pair of Florsheim Imperial shell longwings in size 9.5C. Uppers are in really good shape. The soles and heels are original; the soles look like they've still got some wear left in them, but the heels will need to be replaced. The heel cups in the footbeds are kind of dirty, but nothing out of the ordinary considering their age. Asking $100, shipped. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/dsc0171aj.jpg/
> 
> https://img151.imageshack.us/i/dsc0186ga.jpg/
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc0187do.jpg/
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/i/dsc0185ba.jpg/
> 
> https://img851.imageshack.us/i/dsc0167nv.jpg/
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/i/dsc0189xt.jpg/
> 
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/dsc0170cx.jpg/
> 
> https://img577.imageshack.us/i/dsc0163lv.jpg/
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc0166upr.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

I miss your blog, Trip. It's a favorite of mine.


----------



## AlanC

I have a pair of Frye James boots, size 10 in black, in "worn once" condition (soles scuffed, but original finish remains). They retail for $238 online. You can have these for $110 delivered. I'm putting them up at SF tomorrow, but will give advance notice here.

You can see stock photos here:

https://www.endless.com/FRYE-Mens-James-Lace-Up/dp/B003FLL21M


----------



## Pentheos

A recent purchase from CMDC, these don't cut it for me in width, so to a new home they must go. Vintage (i.e., not the recent made in India versions) Florsheim Imperial pebblegrain gunboats in *13D*. The uppers are near 100%, the soles show some wear, but still have the suicide heel. Many, many years of life left. I paid CMDC *$93 CONUS* for them, so I'll start there as my asking price. (N.B., I've been keenly watching Ebay and this forum for Imperials in this condition and size for a long time. They don't pop up as much as you'd think. So if you're on the fence, get off it and buy these from me!)


----------



## CMDC

Pendleton blue mackinaw and Woolrich red mackinaw coats SOLD.


----------



## AHS

*Vintage LeJour Watch with Brooks Brothers band*

Vintage LeJour Watch with Brooks Brothers band. Keeps very good time. Needs to be wound daily. $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## hookem12387

I'm going to have to resell this beautiful *Andover Shop* tweed sack in a 40-41L. It's a great jacket, but just doesn't look right on me for some reason. Asking what I paid for it, *$60 shipped*
2 button sack
Sh: 18
P2P: 22
Sl: 27 (yes, really)


----------



## catside

Heavy Harris tweed bespoke tailored in Scotland by Lovatt tailors of Glasgow. 3B and I believe fully canvassed. I don't think it to be a mispressed 3/2. More like a country jacket. I handled quite a bit of Harris and this is something special I think. Corresponds to a maybe 38-39 S. Please see measurements. Trades will be considered of course. make offer or 70 CONUS.
PP20.5- 20.75 L28.5 sh18 Arm 23.5+1
















I also have a Yale coop 3/2 navy blazer of unknown material. More like a light hopsack for summer. Patch pockets. Bought to cannibalize the buttons but they seem to be regular Southwick buttons I think. Half lined. PP20, l31, s17.5, arm25. Like a 38R or maybe 37L? Offer or trade.


----------



## hookem12387

LL Bean Town and Field flannels. Great grey flannels, relatively light weight, flap back pockets. These pants are awesome but my mega-thighs prevent me from fitting into them. $50 shipped

Waist: 33
Inseam: 34.5


----------



## DFPyne

1. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$125 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"



2. Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
[$25 Shipped]


----------



## Trad-ish

Damn, if I hadn't just dropped $80 on some AE Macneil's in 13D those would be mine.



Pentheos said:


> A recent purchase from CMDC, these don't cut it for me in width, so to a new home they must go. Vintage (i.e., not the recent made in India versions) Florsheim Imperial pebblegrain gunboats in *13D*. The uppers are near 100%, the soles show some wear, but still have the suicide heel. Many, many years of life left. I paid CMDC *$93 CONUS* for them, so I'll start there as my asking price. (N.B., I've been keenly watching Ebay and this forum for Imperials in this condition and size for a long time. They don't pop up as much as you'd think. So if you're on the fence, get off it and buy these from me!)


----------



## catside

catside said:


> Heavy Harris tweed bespoke tailored in Scotland by Lovatt tailors of Glasgow. 3B and I believe fully canvassed. I don't think it to be a mispressed 3/2. More like a country jacket. I handled quite a bit of Harris and this is something special I think. Corresponds to a maybe 38-39 S. Please see measurements. Trades will be considered of course. make offer or 70 CONUS.
> PP20.5- 20.75 L28.5 sh18 Arm 23.5+1
> 
> View attachment 3656
> 
> View attachment 3657
> 
> 
> I also have a Yale coop 3/2 navy blazer of unknown material. More like a light hopsack for summer. Patch pockets. Bought to cannibalize the buttons but they seem to be regular Southwick buttons I think. Half lined. PP20, l31, s17.5, arm25. Like a 38R or maybe 37L? Offer or trade.


Pics of Yale coop blazer


----------



## conductor

Norm Thompson Field Blazer from post # 16359 claimed.

Also relating to post 16359, a pic of the bb sweater with measuring tape. Best way I could think of to try and convey the true sleeve length. Hope it helps.


----------



## AlanC

^Measure the sweater sleeve length from the center of the neck like a shirt.

*Pringle* cashmere v-neck sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged Size 46 (P2P: 23.5" -- could work for a 44)

If this was my size it would never leave my possession. A really fantastic sweater of the highest quality. You would pay big bucks for this new/retail.

Your price: $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*Lacoste* blue OCBD
Tagged size: 44 (or XL according to Lacoste website)

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

  

*Brooks Brothers* plaid sport shirt
Made in USA
15 1/2 - R

$20 delivered

 

Those interested in the Fry boots can see a listing with pics here.


----------



## datsunfan

*Norman Hilton 3/2, Large Connemara Knitwear Aran sweater, Ben Silver Pink OCBD 17-34, Thomas Pink 16.5-36 FC*

*Norman Hilton for Richards of Mountain Brook 3/2 44L jacket (measures closer to a 42)
*Made in the USA. Feels like a wool/silk fabric. Quarter-lined. Fully-canvassed. Excellent condition. 
Flaws: bottom button on the right sleeve has been replaced with one that doesn't match exactly; the sleeve lining on that sleeve has not been reattached fully.*
Price $35 or offer shipped CONUS*

*Measurements*
Shoulder - 18"
P2P- 23"
Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
Sleeve- 25.5" +1"
Length(from BOC)- 32"
      

*
Connemara Knitwear green and orange Aran sweater. Size large.*
Made in Ireland of 100% wool. The color is a dark green with puffs of orange throughout. No flaws that I can find. CA number on tag belongs to Carraig Donn Sales Ltd.
*Price $25 or offer shipped CONUS*

Shoulder - see last photo; P2P- 22"; Sleeve-34" from center of back; Total length- 29"

       


*Ben Silver 17-34 pink OCBD.*
Made in USA. No fusing in collar or cuffs. Definitely not slim-fitting so please see measurements. Excellent condition.
*Price $20 or offer shipped CONUS*
Shoulder - 21"; P2P- 28"; Sleeve-34" from center of back; Length(from Bottom of collar)- 33"
   


*Thomas Pink 16.5-36 Superfine 2-fold X-long sleeve French-cuff shirt
*Made in England. Spread collar. The shirt has 3 holes for cuff-links. Excellent condition.
*Price $20 or offer shipped CONUS*
Shoulder - 20"; P2P- 24.5"; Sleeve-36" or 37" from center of back; Length(from Bottom of collar)- 36"


----------



## MKC

*DROPS -- Two 3-2 sack navy blazers -- fall/winter twill 38L, flannel 41L*

*Brooks Brothers vintage 346 3-2 sack navy twill blazer 38L**

DROP.* This Brooks Brothers vintage 346 navy blazer (from the good ol' days, not outlet variety) is a twill that is almost-but-not-quite flannel weight. Beautiful condition; it looks nearly new, which is amazing given its vintage. I believe it is full canvas. It may be an orphan -- it has horn buttons -- but it will make a great autumn/winter/early spring blazer. (I have a set of Brooks Brothers gate blazer buttons that I would be happy to throw in for an extra $6 -- what they cost me.)

Tagged 38L
20.5 pit to pit
19.5 waist
17.5 shoulder
25+2 sleeve
32 boc
33.25 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Half lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs.
*$40 < $42.50 < $47.50 < *$50 CONUS




*3-2 sack flannel navy blazer 41L*

*DROP. *I can't find a manufacturer's or retailer's name on this blazer, but it is a gem -- navy flannel in excellent condition. The only small flaw I see: a few loose stitches on the inside bottom of the vent (see last photo), a two-minute fix for a dry-cleaner or tailor. I am certain this one is an orphan -- that looks like a trouser waist size on the tag -- but navy blazers are one of the few places where orphans work. My favorite navy blazer was once half of a J. Press suit. The trousers died in spectacular shred-the-inseam fashion, but the jacket is going strong with the addition of alma mater gold buttons. (It appears either my lens was dusty or I didn't use the lint roller sufficiently when I took the photos. The jacket is in excellent condition.)

Tagged 41L
21.5 pit to pit
21 waist
18.25 shoulder
25.5+2.5 sleeve
32.25 boc
33.5 toc
No content tag but certainly 100% wool. Full canvas, half lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs.
*$35 < $40 *CONUS


----------



## MKC

*DROPS on vintage trad -- red blazer, shawl collar tuxedo jacket*

*Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch 3-2 sack red blazer 46XL*

*DROP*. This is from the old Abercrombie & Fitch - before they became a teen haven, back when they "sold some of the best products made," as one Ask Andy post said. This jacket is vintage but still in great shape. The breast pocket is sagging just a touch, but the collar is crisp with no creep, the lower pockets are perfect, and the lining is spotless. I believe the jacket is full canvas.

The color isn't as cherry red as it looks in some of the photos. It is a bit darker; the photo of the cuff buttons comes closest, but even that is brighter than the jacket looks in real life.

No content tag. It comes from an era when wool-poly blends were popular, but my guess is that it is all-wool. It doesn't have the plastic-y feeling typical of that era's wool-poly blends, and there is none of the pilling usually found on poly blends. The jacket has a few stains that will come out with cleaning, but rather than have it cleaned - and given the content tag uncertainty - we'll just start at a low price.

Tagged 46XL
24.5 pit to pit
23.5 waist
20 shoulder
26.5+2 sleeve
33.5 boc
34.75 toc
2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs, 2 patch pockets. Made in USA.
*$21 **< $25 *< $29 < $33 CONUS




*
Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo jacket 43XL*

*DROP.* Based on the threads about Brooks Brothers labels, this is a seriously vintage jacket. It is nonetheless in excellent vintage condition (I believe it is full canvas). Some Brooksknit is wool-poly, but if this is a blend, it is much better done -- it feels like heavy wool.

The only flaw I see: five small white spots on the back of the left sleeve. Presumably they will come out in dry-cleaning, but just in case, we'll start at a low price.

Tagged 43XL
22 chest
21.5 waist
18.5 shoulder
25.5 sleeve
33.25 boc
34.5 toc
One-button undarted front. Full lining, 2 interior pockets, single vent, 2 buttons on cuffs. No flaps on exterior pockets.
*$21 < $25 < $28 *< $30* CONUS

*


----------



## Jovan

Come on guys, make me offers! I really need to get these clothes out of the house before I move. All the thumbnails are clickable for bigger images.



Jovan said:


> Some non-Trad items may apply.
> 
> All prices include shipping to the continental United States with Priority Mail. PayPal personal payment. I _will_ ship overseas! Just ask and I'll give you the price difference. Please PM with any questions or offers. :smile:
> 
> *H. Freeman & Sons "Naturalaire" grey pinstriped 3/2 sack suit -- Tagged 44L*
> 
> A great suit from a Trad-approved name. Pinstripes alternate between faint white and blue. Very soft, barely-there shoulders. 3 1/2" lapels have 1/8" topstitching. Tradly two button sleeves. Centre vent. Trousers are plain front, plain hem, and have a fob pocket. Judging by the trouser cut and lapels, it's probably from the late '60s. There is a tiny moth hole in the back that is barely noticeable. Too bad this one won't fit me, but my loss is your gain.
> 
> Only asking *$45<50* for a quintessential Trad suit that will make you look great, get you the girl... or uh, something.
> 
> Jacket
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulder: 18 1/2"
> Length: 31.25"
> Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> Trouser
> Waist: 36" (1 1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 29" (1" to let out)
> Front Rise: 13 1/4"
> Back Rise: 20"
> Leg Opening: 16 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaufmann's navy flannel 2B darted suit -- Approx. 39R*
> 
> I've had this JFK-esque suit since my start in vintage thrifting five years ago. Unfortunately it no longer fits, as I've gotten an inch taller and a bit bigger around the chest and waist. Dated 1954 on inner breast pocket tag. 2 7/8" lapels. Centre vent. Reverse pleated trousers with a fob pocket, drop belt loops, and inner brace buttons. I've gotten plenty of compliments wearing this and whoever buys it probably will too. :wink2:
> 
> *$45<50* and a smile will get you this non-Trad, but nonetheless classic suit.
> 
> Jacket
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Shoulder: 18 1/2"
> Length: 30 3/4"
> Sleeve: 24 3/4" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> Trouser
> Waist: 34" (1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 31" (1 1/2" to let out)
> Front Rise: 13"
> Back Rise: 19"
> Leg Opening: 17"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Country Casuals grey plaid 3B sack sport coat -- Approx. 44R*
> 
> The rare, true three button sack. The fabric is medium grey but with an orange and blue overcheck. 2.25" lapels. Centre vent. Trad-approved two button sleeves. Appears to be from the '60s. Please note there is a small moth hole on the inner collar which is unseen when wearing. See third picture for this and a good look at the fabric.
> 
> *$25<30* gets you inducted into the Trad Hall of Fame... or just a snazzy sport coat.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulder: 18 3/4"
> Length: 31 3/4"
> Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sears "Keywate" teal tropical weight 2B sack blazer -- Approx. 44R*
> 
> Another interesting find here, as it has a sack cut but only two buttons... _and_ twin vents in the back... _and_ hacking pockets. Evidently the sack cut wasn't exclusive to 3/2 jackets back then. 2" rounded lapels. Short twin vents. Trad favourite two button sleeves. Most definitely from the '60s. As far as I can tell this is near-mint condition or just tried on in the store since the lower pockets are still basted shut. Second photo better reflects the teal colour.
> 
> For the low selling price of *$35<40*, you too can feel like Don Draper.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 30.25"
> Sleeve: 24.75" (0.75" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands' End Legacy Chino in Plain Front Tailored Fit, Light Khaki -- Tagged 35*
> 
> The fabric on these feels great, but unfortunately the cut doesn't quite work on me. Great for any fellow young, slim Trads on these forums looking for a pair of trim-fitting khakis.
> 
> Only *$15<20* for this Trad standby.
> 
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 31"
> Front Rise: 11"
> Back Rise: 16 1/2"
> Leg Opening: 17"
> 
> 
> 
> *Nautica brown pleated trousers -- Tagged 33x32*
> 
> Nothing special here, but it may just work with that sport coat or blazer you've been trying to match things to. Has some sort of nailhead texture. I took out the cuffs so I could hem these an inch shorter, but never got around to it. Hence, why they're tagged with a 32" inseam but are unhemmed.
> 
> *$15<20* for a decent pair of trousers that will look at home with a number of tweed sport coats.
> 
> Waist: 33" (2" to let out)
> Inseam: 36" unhemmed
> Front Rise: 12 1/2"
> Back Rise: 17 1/2"
> Leg Opening: 17 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> *Navy 6x3 DB raincoat -- Approx. 40R*
> 
> This is an interesting, almost militaristic artifact. Not quite a trench coat, but not quite an overcoat either. Has one button on each sleeve and a half-belt with non-functional buttons in back. Wide peaked lapels and serious shoulders. Most likely from the '50s. It has helped me out in a few rain showers, but unfortunately the sleeves are too short for me. Far as I can tell, it's bonded cotton, not that treated poly/cotton crap they use today.
> 
> Not Trad either, but I'm only asking *$45<50* to look like a man who means business.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulder: 18 1/4"
> Length: 44 1/2"
> Sleeve: 24 3/4" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ties, ties, ties!*
> 
> All *$10*. Each additional tie *$7*.
> 
> From left to right, top to bottom row:
> 
> 
> Christopher Hayes cotton knit, 2" wide, 47" long
> Express Design Studio silk satin, 2" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk barathea with satin stripes, 3 1/2" wide, 59" long
> Lionhearted textured fabric (no fabric content tag), 2 1/4" wide, 56" long
> Gianelli printed silk satin, 2 1/2" wide, 57" long
> Express Design Studio horizontal silk repp with diagonal satin stripes and embroidered pattern, 2 1/2" wide, 58" long
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
> Briar silk faille, 1 3/4" butterfly bow tie
> Dacron polyester, 2 1/4" wide, 54" long
> Lands' End silk repp, 2 5/8" wide, 62" long
> Hathaway wool/silk, 2 7/8" wide, 55" long
> Stafford silk, 2 5/8" wide, 55" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp with textured stripes, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long


----------



## maximar

*Allen Edmonds Randolph 8.5 wide burgundy & Polo Rugby RL, J. Crew, Haspel Bowties quick sale*

They are at the sales thread: please click link: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...dolph-burgundy-8.5-wide&p=1274134#post1274134


----------



## TweedyDon

*Outerwear!*

*I have some lovely tradly outerwear to pass on today, all from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock! As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
*
You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.

*Asking $30

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/2










  

*2) Aquascutum raincoat*

Made in Canada from 100% cotton, this is a lovely creamy-khaki coat that's perfect for the Spring! The lining is lovely and striking, and very British--as is appropriate for a coat from the company that's the main rival to Burberry! This has a concealed placket, concealed interior side pocket, and sleeve adjusters. In excellent condition, apart from having the original owner's name lightly written on the interior label, as shown.

*Asking $75, or offer. 
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35, from middle of neck.
Shoulder: raglan, so NA
Length (BOC): 38 3/4










    

*3) LL Bean Field Shirt*

A terrific shirt that could also be worn as a casual jacket--great for running morning errands at the weekend. 100% cotton, Made in Canada, stud fastening on the front.

*Asking $18, or offer.

Measurements:

Size XL Reg.*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/4










  

*4) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:

Size Large.*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on tweeds, suits, and jackets!*

*PRICE DROPS!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED SHIPPING IN CONUS WITH DELIVERY CONFIRMATION. INTERNATIONAL INQUIRIES ARE WELCOME, WITH SHIPPING AT COST.

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
TWEEDS:*

*A) GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED in heathery slate-blue herringbone with subtle flecking*

This half-canvassed Harris Tweed is absolutely gorgeous! Union-Made in Philadelphia by PBM Clothing, one of the great unsung heroes of the Trad/Ivy style this is cut from mid-weight Harris Tweed in a wonderful heathery slate-blue-grey herringbone, flecked with specks of scarlet berry red, gorse yellow, and pumpkin orange.... This type of heathery flecked herringbone is, in my view, one of the most beautiful types of class Harris, being utterly redolent of the Hebridean landscape in which is was handwoven. My pictures really don't do this tweed justice (the best is of the close-up of the lapel)--it has to be seen in person, and up close, to be fully appreciated.

As well as being half-canvassed this jacket is also half-lined, and features a single vent. It also features the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that complement Harris tweed so well. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS for this beautiful tweed!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










     

*1) Stunning Irish tweed in a wonderful gunclub check!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from wonderfully colourful Irish tweed from the Avoca mill in Co. Wicklow, Ireland, the gunclub check of this jackets features turquoise, navy, and moss green on a dark tan background, with a lovely bracken overcheck. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, and exhibit no patina at all. The jacket was Made in Ireland, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








    

*2) Cashmere (?) plaid 3/2 sack*

A wonderful, striking jacket in a 3/2 sack cut with a high lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features the classic two-button cuffs and has a single vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly cashmere--or, at least, a cashmere-wool blend that's mainly cashmere. This was Union-made in the USA for a the West Coast firm of John Horan, and, apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the top of the vent, is in absolutely excellent condition. If you like this jacket--and who wouldn't?--grab it, as there's unlikely to be another one along any time soon!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve:25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shouler: 18 1/2
Length: 30








    

*3) Harris Tweed with patch pockets and goose motif lining--from Eddie Bauer (when it was good!)*

Cut from classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed, this terrific jacket has patch pockets, a 3-button front (given its vintage, this is a tradly variant on the 3/2 roll), three button cuffs, a single lapped hook vent, and a wonderful half lining with a goose motif in dark brown, the perfect complement to the dark chestnut of the tweed. This jacket is also half-canvassed--and was Union-Made in the USA for Eddie Bauer back when it was a genuine outdoor outfitter. This jacket does have some tearing in the lining in the back of the neck area, as shown, and this will need to be patched. Because of this, this jacket is only in Very Good condition,and hence I'm

*asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4








       

*4) Pendleton Shooting Jacket*

Cut from a midweight tweed with a birdseye mixture of charcoal and chestnut, this lovely shooting jacket has a functional bi-swing back for ease of movement, the ever-desirable patch pockets, a single center vent, and a full lining. It also has the classic leather-style football buttons, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 38, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










*5) Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professional interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*6) Smaller Bold basketweave Harris Tweed, with flecks!*

Cut from a highly unusual bold basketweave Harris tweed in charcoal and dark tan, flecked throughout with berry red and turquoise, this lovely smaller Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4








    

*7) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4








    

*SUITS AND JACKETS
*
*1) TREA suit; Made in Italy from Loro Piana fabric.*

Cut from Tasmanian Super 120 cloth from Loro Piana this wonderful suit is a classic grey, with a three button front a side vents. It features pick stitching on the lapels and the pocket flaps. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It is in superb condition, and almost certainly unworn; all the front pockets are still sewn shut. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged an EU54 (US44)*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










         

*2) Hickey Freeman Customized Suit*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made for Barney's of New York and cut from a beautiful charcoal cloth with very subtle pinstriping in blue and red, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's the "Boardroom" model from H-F, and features four button cuffs and a center vent. It has very natural shoulders and pick stitching on the lapels and collar. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except that one of the cuffs needs to be re-sewn at the seam on the outside--a very minor job, and one that you won't need to do if you're having these altered, anyway.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2), plus 1 3/8 cuff.










     

*3) A TRAD ICON! Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal grey*

SOLD

*4) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack suit*

Another beautiful trad suit! This is a wonderful glen plaid 3/2 sack, with the classic two button cuff and a center vent. Union-Made in the USA this lovely and versatile suit is half-canvassed and half lined. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front, and come uncuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Union-Made in the USA.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged a 43 with a 38 waist, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 18 7/8
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2)










    

*5) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor*

Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.

A*sking $30, or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*6) Corbin 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth*

This is a wonderful jacket! The cloth is beautiful--a mini-houndstooth in forest green, bracken, and peatblack, which is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA by Corbin for the trad. store Jim Herron. It has a single vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it has a small rub mark at the top of one of the interior pockets, and some minor pilling under the arms. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence,

*asking just $30, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










   

*7) Made in Italy Canali Blazer for Bloomingdale's*

This is a very nice, contemporary standard blazer from Canali. half-canvassed and fully lined this is darted with a three-button front. It's fully lined and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Italy. It's in excellent condition, apart from a small white blemish on one sleeve which will almost certianly come out with dry cleaning and the fact that one of the cuff buttons is broken, as shown. Owing to these flaws I'm

*asking $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










   

*8) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*

Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking

*just $12, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










     

*9) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*10) Shawl-collared tuxedo by Brooks Brothers*

*SOLD*


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers wide wale khaki 3/2 corduroy sack
2 patch pockets
Tagged 43L but see measurements

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25.5 +2

$42 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Overcoats--in both Harris and Donegal Tweed! From 32rollandrock*

*
As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING CLASSIC Made in England DONEGAL TWEED Belted Overcoat. *

Claimed!

*2) CLASSIC Harris Tweed overcoat!*

This is wonderful, and I won't admit to how many times I've tried it on trying to convince myself that it wasn't too large. Cut from wonderful Harris tweed in dark chestnut brown and charcoal nailhead, this has a single vent and is half-lined. This has a small fray in the lining at the top of the back collar, and a very small snag hole under the right arm--I would list a picture of this, but it's so small that I can't find it again on looking! It is there, though, and with the fray renders this coat in Very Good/Excellent condition.

As such,* I'm asking just $65, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

I'm a size 39, and this is perhaps one size too large, so I would say that it's a size 42R or L; I mention this as the chest measurements make it appear smaller than it actually is.

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: c.36 1/2
Shoulder: NA--raglan cut
Length (BOC): 45


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Still hanging around: Love to get rid of these. Make an offer on one or more!*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Wool
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Michelsons of London Wool and Angora*: This is a lovely tie I picked up here from Cardinal either last year or the year before. However, I've only worn it once and it deserves a better home. It is soft as all get out and has a vivid red liner that matches the accents in the tie. Excellent shape. $18/16/13
> 
> *Lancashire Saxony for Nordstrom*: Tags read "Woven in England" and "Made in America" as well as "All Saxony Wool." This wool tie has lovely shades of green and blue mixed with the dominant lighter plum. $15/13/11
> 
> *Silk
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Rep*: This one has that desirable black and white Brooks tag. Great shape. $15/13/11
> 
> *Robert Talbot Best of Class for Nordstrom*: Five years ago, this one got a good bit of rotation in my closet, but I've been on a tie binge since then and it's sadly been neglected. It's held up excellently, however, without even a hint of knot memory. $13/11/9


----------



## ArtVandalay

Can I just hire you to be my own personal trad shopper? You're going to bankrupt me, my friend.



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers wide wale khaki 3/2 corduroy sack
> 2 patch pockets
> Tagged 43L but see measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> $42 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROPS

LLBean Handsewn Camp Mocs, 10.5 medium. 
These appear to be very lightly worn. Very clean on the inside and outside, no wear on the soles. *
$32 > $30 > $28* shipped CONUS.








 

This is a Lands End two-button sack navy blazer, made in the USA. It features two lower patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. There are no flaws to speak of.

Marked 44Reg. Measures 20" shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 25.25" sleeves, and 31" BOC. 








  
Asking *$35 > $30 > $28 > $26* or offer.

This is a pair of J. Crew Chinos. They measure 36" waist and 27.5" inseam. They are uncuffed and cannot be let out. I'd imagine they're a longshot to fit anyone here. No issues.








Asking *$20 > $16 > $14 > $12*

16x34 BB Blue Unistripe OCBD 
This is a poly-cotton blend in size 16x34. In good shape.








Asking *$18 > $16 > $14*


----------



## TDI GUY

*Ties*

All prices include shipping CONUS.

1. Silk knit ties







L to R: Rugby (black/purple/white 2"); Polo Purple Label (maroon 2.25"); BB (black/light blue 2.5"); LE (made in Italy navy 2.5"); LE (made in Italy black 2.5")

$25 each or buy all five for $100

2. Eljos + Robert Talbott
Classic Regimentals. 3" width. No issues.









*Only the two middle ties remain*

L to R SOLD; Eljos Maroon/Gray/Navy; Eljos Emerald/Khaki/Maroon; SOLD

$8 a piece or $15 shipped for two remaining ties

3. Brooks Brothers Slim/University Ties
BB used to call their slim ties "University" and some of these still carry this branding. 2 7/8" wide. No issues-though some have a line drawn through the label to prevent return.








t
L to R: Light Blue/Navy/White; Maroon/Navy; Red/Navy; Yellow/Navy
$15 shipped per tie; $55 for all four.

4. Two Slim Lands End Ties
One burgundy with gold dots (2.5"), the other maroon with silver stripes (2.75"). Purchased new but rarely worn.









$8 a piece or $15 shipped for both.

Please PM with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Shoes*

1. Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings 9.5
Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings. "Wine" color. Made in India. Worn around a dozen times. Fit is true to size. Standard signs of wear but no other issues.









$45 shipped

2. Johnston and Murphy Durst Saddle Shoe 9.5

New in Box. I picked these up on a sale and then never wore them. Nubuck uppers with leather saddle and rubber sole.









$45 shipped


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Updates and Drops!* If you see something you like, put in an offer!



Mississippi Mud said:


> Some new, some still hanging around.
> 
> *Brooks Makers 41L Sack
> 
> *This one just about has it all: 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, lapped seams, lower patch pockets, embossed leather "hanging sheep" buttons. The buttons are in absolutely mint condition and the jacket itself is in excellent shape, without flaw. Striking houndstooth pattern. As Tweedy Don once said of a similar jacket, the buttons alone in such condition are worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder 18.5
> Chest 21.5
> Sleeve 25.25 (+2)
> Length 32 BOC
> 
> Asking $70/65/asking just 60 for this incredible jacket
> 
> *Unworn Barbour Corduroy Trousers 33/32*
> 
> These were under the tree this year with my name on them. However, upon washing them for the first wearing they shrunk a bit, and they were already a bit snug on me. I have no idea what my better half paid for them, but I'm sure it's significantly more than what I'm asking. To the details then: Substantial dark rust/brown cords, single rear pocket. The fit features somewhat trim cut legs (nothing too hip though) combined with a generous rise. They are marked 34 but would really be better for a 32 or 33.
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements: 16.75 waist (thick corduroy though); 32 inseam
> 
> Asking $45/42/39
> 
> *Barbour Tyne Crewneck Size 40 *Sold
> *
> Ecru Mercer and Sons, 17.5/35
> *
> I bought this from Wisco, but in my enthusiasm, I forgot I take a long in the M&S. Curse of the lengthy torso and all. Point collar. Excellent shape. I'm just asking what I paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $22/20/An M&S shirt for 18!
> 
> *Vintage Viyella, Large but see measurements
> *
> From Deacon Brothers, a venerable producer of outdoor clothing, this one is 55% wool/45% cotton in a chocolate brown. Great for chopping your wood this winter. A little wrinkled from storage, but in solid shape for a shirt of this age. Measures 22.5 across the chest, 31 in total length, and 24.5 sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $22/20/ Vintage Viyella for $18!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Suit + Blazer + Sport Coat*

All prices include shipping CONUS.

1. O'Connell's Tan Cotton Blend Suit 41R (but fits more like 42R)
A classic. Purchased new. Would love to keep but it no longer fits. Cotton/poly blend. 3/2 with flat front trousers. 1.75" cuffs. Made in USA. Fully lined. Tagged size 41R but fit is more like a 42R. Please see measurements:
Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Length (BOC): 30.75
Pants: 36x31








$199 shipped

2. J.Crew Legacy Blazer Tagged 42R (but fit is a bit slim; see measurements)
Purchased new. Aldridge model which is 3/2 darted. Great soft shoulders. Lightweight wool. Partially lined. Sleeves have been shortened slightly but otherwise unaltered. Fabric is darker in person than pictured. No issues.








Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25
Length BOC: 30.5
Shoulder: 18.5

$50 shipped

American Living (by Ralph Lauren) Unstructured Madras Sport Coat L
This item is still New With Tags. 3/2 darted. Totally unstructured. Partial cotton lining. Tagged size L. I'd say it's around a 41R/L but please see measurements for a good fit.








Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Length BOC: 31

$35 shipped

Please PM with questions. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trousers, sweater, scarf!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS. Offers very welcome!

**Please PM with interest and offers!
**
1) Alan Paine Made in England cotton sweater. 
*This is a lovely V-neck cotton sweater from Alan Paine. It's not really black, but very close! It's tagged a 46, but measures Chest 22 1/2, Sleeve c. 37" from middle of neck, length 27" from bottom of the collar. It was Made in England, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

 

*2) Brooks Brothers thin cords in kelly green--PERFECT for St Patrick's Day!

*Here's the perfect pair of trousers for St Patrick's day--or Spring in general! From Brooks Brothers, these kelly green thin cords are tagged 33/30, but run shorter; the waist measures 16 1/2" laid flat, the inseam is 28 1/2 (+1).

*Asking $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

  

*
3) Made in Scotland tartan scarf--Dress MacDonald. 
*
Made in Scotland, this is a lovely scarf is versatile Dress MacDonald. It's in excellent condition; the only flaw is the lapel is coming off on one side, as shown.

Measurements: Width 11 3/4, Length: 50, Fringe 3 1/4 each end.

*Asking $18, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

_Vintage lead chicken not included!_


----------



## Hardiw1

Take this last belt for 10$



Hardiw1 said:


> Dooney and Bourke wool surcingle belts
> Both size:36
> Khaki
> Navy with kelly green stripe
> Leather is in excellent shape
> 
> *Navy/green sold*


Drop

Southwick 3/2 flannel sack blazer
Appears to be new
1/2 lined
Made in the USA
$35
No tag, but looks like a 42S - see measurements

Shoulder: 18.5
p2p: 22.5
Waist: 22
Sleeve: 22.5
Length: 29.5


----------



## Pentheos

Still available. Price drop to *$80 CONUS*, or make me an offer...



Pentheos said:


> A recent purchase from CMDC, these don't cut it for me in width, so to a new home they must go. Vintage (i.e., not the recent made in India versions) Florsheim Imperial pebblegrain gunboats in *13D*. The uppers are near 100%, the soles show some wear, but still have the suicide heel. Many, many years of life left. I paid CMDC *$93 CONUS* for them, so I'll start there as my asking price. (N.B., I've been keenly watching Ebay and this forum for Imperials in this condition and size for a long time. They don't pop up as much as you'd think. So if you're on the fence, get off it and buy these from me!)


----------



## Jovan

Kaufmann's navy flannel suit and Country Casuals sport coat are* SOLD*. Drops on ties, now only *$5 each additional tie*. I'll cut a deal if you want to take more than a few.

Again, click thumbnails for bigger and _make me offers_!


Jovan said:


> Some non-Trad items may apply.
> 
> All prices include shipping to the continental United States with Priority Mail. PayPal personal payment. I _will_ ship overseas! Just ask and I'll give you the price difference. Please PM with any questions or offers. :smile:
> 
> *H. Freeman & Sons "Naturalaire" grey pinstriped 3/2 sack suit -- Tagged 44L*
> 
> A great suit from a Trad-approved name. Pinstripes alternate between faint white and blue. Very soft, barely-there shoulders. 3 1/2" lapels have 1/8" topstitching. Tradly two button sleeves. Centre vent. Trousers are plain front, plain hem, and have a fob pocket. Judging by the trouser cut and lapels, it's probably from the late '60s. There is a tiny moth hole in the back that is barely noticeable. Too bad this one won't fit me, but my loss is your gain.
> 
> Only asking *$45<50* for a quintessential Trad suit that will make you look great, get you the girl... or uh, something.
> 
> Jacket
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulder: 18 1/2"
> Length: 31.25"
> Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> Trouser
> Waist: 36" (1 1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 29" (1" to let out)
> Front Rise: 13 1/4"
> Back Rise: 20"
> Leg Opening: 16 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaufmann's navy flannel 2B darted suit -- Approx. 39R*
> 
> I've had this JFK-esque suit since my start in vintage thrifting five years ago. Unfortunately it no longer fits, as I've gotten an inch taller and a bit bigger around the chest and waist. Dated 1954 on inner breast pocket tag. 2 7/8" lapels. Centre vent. Reverse pleated trousers with a fob pocket, drop belt loops, and inner brace buttons. I've gotten plenty of compliments wearing this and whoever buys it probably will too. :wink2:
> 
> *SOLD* and a smile will get you this non-Trad, but nonetheless classic suit.
> 
> *Country Casuals grey plaid 3B sack sport coat -- Approx. 44R*
> 
> The rare, true three button sack. The fabric is medium grey but with an orange and blue overcheck. 2.25" lapels. Centre vent. Trad-approved two button sleeves. Appears to be from the '60s. Please note there is a small moth hole on the inner collar which is unseen when wearing. See third picture for this and a good look at the fabric.
> 
> *SOLD* gets you inducted into the Trad Hall of Fame... or just a snazzy sport coat.
> 
> *Sears "Keywate" teal tropical weight 2B sack blazer -- Approx. 44R*
> 
> Another interesting find here, as it has a sack cut but only two buttons... _and_ twin vents in the back... _and_ hacking pockets. Evidently the sack cut wasn't exclusive to 3/2 jackets back then. 2" rounded lapels. Short twin vents. Trad favourite two button sleeves. Most definitely from the '60s. As far as I can tell this is near-mint condition or just tried on in the store since the lower pockets are still basted shut. Second photo better reflects the teal colour.
> 
> For the low selling price of *$35<40*, you too can feel like Don Draper.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 30.25"
> Sleeve: 24.75" (0.75" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands' End Legacy Chino in Plain Front Tailored Fit, Light Khaki -- Tagged 35*
> 
> The fabric on these feels great, but unfortunately the cut doesn't quite work on me. Great for any fellow young, slim Trads on these forums looking for a pair of trim-fitting khakis.
> 
> Only *$15<20* for this Trad standby.
> 
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 31"
> Front Rise: 11"
> Back Rise: 16 1/2"
> Leg Opening: 17"
> 
> 
> 
> *Nautica brown pleated trousers -- Tagged 33x32*
> 
> Nothing special here, but it may just work with that sport coat or blazer you've been trying to match things to. Has some sort of nailhead texture. I took out the cuffs so I could hem these an inch shorter, but never got around to it. Hence, why they're tagged with a 32" inseam but are unhemmed.
> 
> *$15<20* for a decent pair of trousers that will look at home with a number of tweed sport coats.
> 
> Waist: 33" (2" to let out)
> Inseam: 36" unhemmed
> Front Rise: 12 1/2"
> Back Rise: 17 1/2"
> Leg Opening: 17 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> *Navy 6x3 DB raincoat -- Approx. 40R*
> 
> This is an interesting, almost militaristic artifact. Not quite a trench coat, but not quite an overcoat either. Has one button on each sleeve and a half-belt with non-functional buttons in back. Wide peaked lapels and serious shoulders. Most likely from the '50s. It has helped me out in a few rain showers, but unfortunately the sleeves are too short for me. Far as I can tell, it's bonded cotton, not that treated poly/cotton crap they use today.
> 
> Not Trad either, but I'm only asking *$40<50* to look like a man who means business.
> 
> Chest: 47":icon_scratch:
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulder: 18 1/4"
> Length: 44 1/2"
> Sleeve: 24 3/4" (3/4" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ties, ties, ties!*
> 
> All *$10*. Each additional tie *$5<7*.
> 
> From left to right, top to bottom row:
> 
> 
> Christopher Hayes cotton knit, 2" wide, 47" long
> Express Design Studio silk satin, 2" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk barathea with satin stripes, 3 1/2" wide, 59" long
> Lionhearted textured fabric (no fabric content tag), 2 1/4" wide, 56" long
> Gianelli printed silk satin, 2 1/2" wide, 57" long
> Express Design Studio horizontal silk repp with diagonal satin stripes and embroidered pattern, 2 1/2" wide, 58" long
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 /14" straight end bow tie
> Briar silk faille, 1 3/4" butterfly bow tie
> Dacron polyester, 2 1/4" wide, 54" long
> Lands' End silk repp, 2 5/8" wide, 62" long
> Hathaway wool/silk, 2 7/8" wide, 55" long
> Stafford silk, 2 5/8" wide, 55" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp with textured stripes, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long


----------



## Jaredg

*Polo Ties!!*

Hey Guys,

I have tons of old ties I just don't wear enough of. All the ties below are Polo, most still have the "hand made" and "bloomingdales men store" tags on them. Any questions, just ask.
*
$10 per tie. Deals if you buy more than one.
*















*
*







*
*


----------



## TweedyDon

The heathery blue Harris Tweed jacket (A) has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## sporto55

Alan Paine Red Shetland Wool Crew Neck Sweater Size 42
Repriced at $30 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

Alan Paine Green Shetland Wool Crew Neck Sweater Size 38 $30 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

*Shaggy Dog Red Shetland Wool Crew Neck Sweater*

Red Shaggy Dog Shetland Wool Crew Neck Sweater XL $50 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool Crew Neck Sweater Size 46 $30 Shipped


----------



## sporto55

ALAN PAINE LAMBSWOOL V- NECK SWEATER SIZE 44 $25.00 SHIPPED








ALAN PAINE LAMBSWOOL V- NECK SWEATER SIZE 44 $25.00 SHIPPED








DANIEL CREMEAUX SHETLAND WOOL V NECK SWEATER 
$25.00 SHIPPED SIZE XL








DANIEL CREMEAUX SHETLAND WOOL V NECK SWEATER XXL $25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sporto - Please try to combine your items into as few posts as possible, so that others don't get bumped to page 2 more quickly. Thank you.


----------



## TDI GUY

UPDATES

Open to reasonable offers on remaining ties. Shoes, suit, blazer and sport coat from previous posts still available.



TDI GUY said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS.
> 
> 1. Silk knit ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Rugby (black/purple/white 2"); Polo Purple Label (maroon 2.25"); BB (black/light blue 2.5"); LE (made in Italy navy 2.5"); SOLD
> 
> $25 each or buy all five for $100
> 
> 2. Eljos + Robert Talbott
> Classic Regimentals. 3" width. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only the two middle ties remain*
> 
> L to R SOLD; Eljos Maroon/Gray/Navy; SOLD; SOLD
> 
> $8 a piece or $15 shipped for two remaining ties
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers Slim/University Ties
> BB used to call their slim ties "University" and some of these still carry this branding. 2 7/8" wide. No issues-though some have a line drawn through the label to prevent return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> L to R: Light Blue/Navy/White; Maroon/Navy; SOLD; SOLD
> $15 shipped per tie; $55 for all four.
> 
> 4. Two Slim Lands End Ties
> One burgundy with gold dots (2.5"), the other maroon with silver stripes (2.75"). Purchased new but rarely worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
> 
> Please PM with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## maximar

Update: Green plaid and blue/yellow plaid sold!
Drop on the AE Randolphs $90 









Bowties!!! Mostly brand new:

















maximar said:


> They are at the sales thread: please click link:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...dolph-burgundy-8.5-wide&p=1274134#post1274134


----------



## ATL

Any thoughts on the vintage of these Hush Puppies?


----------



## Pentheos

Ugly.



ATL said:


> Any thoughts on the vintage of these Hush Puppies?


----------



## ATL

Helpful.

Thank you.



Pentheos said:


> Ugly.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping with tracking.. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

New Added 2-3:
Peal & Co Dark Brown Algonquin. * 8.5D*.sold
Peal & Co Navy Suede Wingtips, Crepe Soles. *9.5D*.
Allen Edmonds for BB Black Cap Toe Brogues.* 9E.*
Peal & Co Calfskin Formal Bow Pump. *11D.[/B**

Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size 6D. $50.


Alden for BB Tan Tassel Loafer, no box. 7B $150.


Peal & Co Black Calf Monk. An elegant shoe. The consensus is that these are made by C&J. 7Dsold  7.5Davailable. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. 7.5D. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Brooks Brothers Tan Penny Loafer. I can't find any indication of where these are manufactured. They are not Alden or AE. 8D. $110.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. 8D. $140.>>$130


Brooks Brothers Italian Suede and Canvas Tennis Shoes. 8.5D. $175.>>$165


Peal & Co Brown Suede Bucks. Left shoe is slightly darker than right. This was a display pair which had one shoe out in the light while the other spent months in the box. Dime-sized faint stain on left toe.  9D $130.>>$120


Peal & Co White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Every pair of these which I have seen has some visible glue on them. The pair pictured (9D) has more glue on it than the other pair. The glue can be covered up or removed, but it is probably not necessary since a pair of eyeballs looking at a shoe is 5+ feet away. I didn't take a photo of the soles. Nothing to see, completely virgin leather soles with stitching hidden in channels. 9D and 9.5D.  $140.


Allen Edmonds for BB Black Cap Toe Brogues. 9E. $175.


Peal & Co Navy Suede Wingtips, Crepe Soles. 9.5D. $175.
]

Peal & Co Lt Tan Wingtips. Small crease and mark on side of one shoe. 10E. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. 10.5E. $160.


Peal & Co Calfskin Formal Bow Pump. 11D. $175.


Black Calf Penny Loafer. Made in USA, by Allen Edmonds I think. 11D. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. 11D. $175.


Rancourt & Co Brown Suede Moccasin Chukka Boots. Horween suede. Made in Maine, USA. Crepe soles. 11.5D. $125.


Peal & Co Black Calf Penny Loafers. 11.5D. $175.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. 11.5D. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. 11.5E. $295.


Peal & Co Brown Monkstrap. The consensus seems to be that these are made by C&J. 12E  $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. 12E. $175.


Peal & Co Blue Nappa Leather Slipper. 13D. $55.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. 13D. $175.
*


----------



## Taken Aback

ATL said:


> Helpful.
> 
> Thank you.


I agree, in regards to that particular style. However, after years of low-end offerings, I've noticed some recent Hush Puppy models being of a higher quality; like chukkas with crepe soles and the like. Hush Puppies were a brand I used to avoid entirely, but they now get a closer look from me.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Someone 11.5D needs to grab those Rancourts, wow they look awesome.


----------



## Jovan

*Help me get this stuff out of my closet before I move!*

Still open to offers. I am especially willing to bargain on ties if you want several. Click thumbnail images for bigger pictures. I've moved the most un-Trad stuff over to this thread in the SALES Forum.

All prices include shipping to the continental United States with Priority Mail. PayPal personal payment. I _will_ ship overseas! Just ask and I'll give you the price difference. Please PM with any questions or offers. :smile:

*H. Freeman & Sons "Naturalaire" grey pinstriped 3/2 sack suit -- Tagged 44L*

A great suit from a Trad-approved name. Pinstripes alternate between faint white and blue. Very soft, barely-there shoulders. 3 1/2" lapels have 1/8" topstitching. Tradly two button sleeves. Centre vent. Trousers are plain front, plain hem, and have a fob pocket. Judging by the trouser cut and lapels, it's probably from the late '60s. There is a tiny moth hole in the back that is barely noticeable. Too bad this one won't fit me, but my loss is your gain.

Only asking *$45* for a quintessential Trad suit that will make you look great, get you the girl... or uh, something.

Jacket
Chest: 48"
Waist: 44"
Shoulder: 18 3/4"
Length: 31 1/2"
Sleeve: 25 1/4" (1" to let out)

Trouser
Waist: 36" (1 1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 29" (1" to let out)
Front Rise: 13 1/4"
Back Rise: 20"
Leg Opening: 17"














*Sears "Keywate" teal tropical weight 2B sack blazer -- Approx. 44R*

Another interesting find here, as it has a sack cut but only two buttons... _and_ twin vents in the back... _and_ hacking pockets. Evidently the sack cut wasn't exclusive to 3/2 jackets back then. 2 1/4" rounded lapels. Short twin vents. Trad favourite two button sleeves. Most definitely from the '60s. As far as I can tell this is near-mint condition or just tried on in the store since the lower pockets are still basted shut. Second photo better reflects the teal colour.

For the low selling price of *$35*, you too can feel like Don Draper.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 45"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" (1" to let out)












*Lands' End Legacy Chino in Plain Front Tailored Fit, Light Khaki -- Tagged 35*

The fabric on these feels great, but unfortunately the cut doesn't quite work on me. Great for any fellow young, slim Trads on these forums looking for a pair of trim-fitting khakis.

Only *$15 *for this Trad standby.

Waist: 35"
Inseam: 31"
Front Rise: 11"
Back Rise: 16 1/2"
Leg Opening: 17"










*Ties, ties, ties!*

All *$10*. Each additional tie *$5* or with any item above.

From left to right, top to bottom row:


Christopher Hayes cotton knit, 2.25" wide, 47" long
Express Design Studio silk satin, 2" wide, 58" long
Express Design Studio silk repp, 3" wide, 58" long
Express Design Studio silk barathea with satin stripes, 3 3/4" wide, 59" long
Lionhearted textured fabric (no fabric content tag), 2 1/2" wide, 56" long
Gianelli printed silk satin, 2 3/4" wide, 57" long
Express Design Studio horizontal silk repp with diagonal satin stripes and embroidered pattern, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long
D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 5/8" straight end bow tie
D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 5/8" straight end bow tie
Briar silk faille, 2" butterfly bow tie
Dacron polyester (no other tag), 2 3/4" wide, 54" long
Lands' End silk repp, 2 7/8" wide, 62" long
Hathaway wool/silk, 3 1/4" wide, 55" long
Stafford silk, 2 7/8" wide, 55" long
Express Design Studio silk repp with textured stripes, 3" wide, 58" long


----------



## recoveringchef

Size 10 EEE Allen Edmonds Park Avenue in black. These are truly in great condition. I have a pair in brown, 10 EEE that fit perfectly, but these black ones seem to fit more like a true 10. I have had them re-soled and haven't worn them since. They look amazing.

140 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## Pentheos

Sold!



Pentheos said:


> Still available. Price drop to *$80 CONUS*, or make me an offer...


----------



## CMDC

*SOLD*

DROP..



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint non-iron ocbd. Like new condition.
> 
> 17 x 33
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue micro-houndstooth non iron pinpoint ocbd. Like new condition.
> 
> 17 x 32/33
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take both of the latter Brooks for $30 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 darted wide wale coruroy sport coat in rich forest green. Fully lined. Excellent condition.
> 
> Tagged L. These tend to run big in my experience. See measurements.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> 
> $38 conus


----------



## CMDC

*SOLD*

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here's a lovely navy duffle coat by Fox Knapp. It's made in the USA. There's a detachable hood. The front has a zip as well as a toggle closure. Patch pockets. Tartan lining. Excellent condition all around.
> 
> There's no tagged size but this is in the 38-40 range. I'm a 39R and it fits me pretty much perfectly. If I didn't already have Glvoerall in the closet, I'd keep this.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 37
> Sleeve: 17 along the seam
> 
> $62 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers wide wale khaki 3/2 corduroy sack
> 2 patch pockets
> Tagged 43L but see measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> $37 conus


----------



## ballmouse

Blue Herringbone Harris Tweed SC. About 38R/40R. *$45 + free shipping in CONUS!*

Shoulder: 17.75" <= Remeasured and 17.75" is a better reading.
Chest: 20.75"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 30.5"


----------



## ATL

Anyone interested in trading for this black pinstripe 40S Hickey Freeman Boardroom suit I picked up? I'm looking for a Grey suit in 38-40S. 



If there are interested parties, I'll post measurements/better pics when I get home. 

Also, I'll be putting the BB Alden shell wingtips on ebay tonight unless someone wants to trade for them.


----------



## Pugin

Bought this from Conductor, but misjudged how wide the shoulders would need to be. Great all-purpose coat! Offering it here again for the same price.

Norm Thompson Field Blazer - 100% wool, made in England

Unlined, true sac cut. Has neck stay for flipped up collar. Two inner pockets, one with zip closure. 
Patch pockets had addition side entry pockets immediately under the patch (but two separate pockets!).

In great shape but REALLY need to be pressed.

40ish

Pit to Pit 21"
Length from BOC 30"
Sleeve 26.5"
Shoulder 18"

Asking $45 shipped conus


----------



## leisureclass

Larger guys that like pink or red or pinkish red. I spotted the following items in the wild just now, if you'd like me to go back and see if they're still there for you, lemme know ASAP.

1)Pink Andover shop OCBD 100% cotton lightly lined collar - size 16-37
2) Murrays Toggery Nantucket Reds - MADE IN THE USA - the real deal. Size 40, length maybe 33 or 34. 1 inch cuffs.

If your interested PM me ASAP.


----------



## Jovan

CMDC said:


> DROP...


If that were M I'd definitely take a chance on it.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Hello everyone, been awhile since I've been active on the forum and especially this thread...

I've got a pile of great stuff that needs to move, just the tip of the iceberg here. Some of it was going to ebay, but, since they instituted their new hold policy and wrecked my bank account in the process, I'm passing it along here at generous thrift exchange prices.

Judge for yourself, but I believe any item forthcoming has it's place in a trad wardrobe. Some are strict Trad trad, some iconic Americana trad, and then your Anglophile trad... Hope you enjoy. All of it is in very good to excellent condition unless otherwise stated (none have issues of any real concern, however I will mention anything worth the mention).

(Will update with measurements shortly...)

*J. Press Harris Tweed -- 44S*

Shows normal evidence of use, no flaws.

*Sold, thanks.*

Sh: 20", Sl: 23.5", L: 29.5", Ch: 24"










*Brooks Brothers Brookstweed -- 41ML*

Vintage, good condition, the leather buttons have some patina--as if they could use a conditioning or polish.

*Sold.*

Sh: 19", Sl: 25.5", L: 31", Ch: 22"










*Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*

Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)

$85 shipped.

26.5" wide, 22.5" long










*Hand Tailored in Ireland Heavy, Thick Tweed*

Completely hand-stitched, thick (Harris?) houndstooth tweed, buttons in excellent condition, some minor wear showing in the lining and (visible in the pics) pit stains... Needs a good dry cleaning on account of it. So, only...

$25 shipped.

Sh: 19", Sl: 23.5", L: 29", Ch: 22"










*LL Bean A-2 Goatskin Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*

Vintage (USA), 100% wool trim, very nice condition, only a couple minor marks.

$100 shipped.

Sh: 19", Sl: 27", L: 26", Ch: 23"










*Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*

This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.

$75 shipped.

Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"










*Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*

Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.

The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).

$160 shipped.

Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp









*The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*

Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.

$140 shipped.

Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"










*Golden Bear Leather Jacket -- L*

Buttery-soft. Some minor scuffs and scrapes that should buff out or polish over very easily.

$60 shipped.

Sh: 24", Sl: 25.5", L: 29", Ch: 27"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Eagerly awaiting the measurement on the 41ML Brookstweed.


----------



## mikeh

Jovan said:


> If that were M I'd definitely take a chance on it.


Actually, if it were a medium, it would already be gone!

(Props on the correct use of the subjunctive - you don't see that in every forum!)


----------



## Jovan

Nice. And thanks, I guess? :icon_study:


----------



## Andy Roo

Cable Car Clothiers madras 3/2 sack, size 40R. Center vent, two-button cuffs, patch pockets, partially lined. White, mother-of-pearl buttons. Perfect condition, except the top (hidden) button is missing. Wonderful jacket. $100 shipped.

Chest: 21.5";
Shoulders: 18.5";
Length BOC: 30";
Sleeves: 25.5".


----------



## gentleman_shop

TDI GUY said:


> UPDATES
> 
> Open to reasonable offers on remaining ties. Shoes, suit, blazer and sport coat from previous posts still available.


Hi,
is the maroon polo tie still available?


----------



## gentleman_shop

TDI GUY said:


> UPDATES
> 
> Open to reasonable offers on remaining ties. Shoes, suit, blazer and sport coat from previous posts still available.


Please clear your storage, can't send you a message. Sent you a visitor message, please check. Thx.


----------



## andcounting

An example of why you must check this thread every day. My size will come... one day.



Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras 3/2 sack, size 40R. Center vent, two-button cuffs, patch pockets, partially lined. White, mother-of-pearl buttons. Perfect condition, except the top (hidden) button is missing. Wonderful jacket. $100 shipped.
> 
> Chest: 21.5";
> Shoulders: 18.5";
> Length BOC: 30";
> Sleeves: 25.5".


----------



## TDI GUY

DROPS: Each pair now $35.00.



TDI GUY said:


> 1. Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings 9.5
> Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings. "Wine" color. Made in India. Worn around a dozen times. Fit is true to size. Standard signs of wear but no other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped
> 
> 2. Johnston and Murphy Durst Saddle Shoe 9.5
> 
> New in Box. I picked these up on a sale and then never wore them. Nubuck uppers with leather saddle and rubber sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped


----------



## TDI GUY

DROPS

Oh--and my inbox is now cleared so private messages should come through just fine.



TDI GUY said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS.
> 
> 1. O'Connell's Tan Cotton Blend Suit 41R (but fits more like 42R)
> A classic. Purchased new. Would love to keep but it no longer fits. Cotton/poly blend. 3/2 with flat front trousers. 1.75" cuffs. Made in USA. Fully lined. Tagged size 41R but fit is more like a 42R. Please see measurements:
> Chest: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Length (BOC): 30.75
> Pants: 36x31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $175 shipped
> 
> 2. J.Crew Legacy Blazer Tagged 42R (but fit is a bit slim; see measurements)
> Purchased new. Aldridge model which is 3/2 darted. Great soft shoulders. Lightweight wool. Partially lined. Sleeves have been shortened slightly but otherwise unaltered. Fabric is darker in person than pictured. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length BOC: 30.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> $45 shipped (I realize this is a modest drop, but anything less and I'll probably just keep it)
> 
> American Living (by Ralph Lauren) Unstructured Madras Sport Coat L
> This item is still New With Tags. 3/2 darted. Totally unstructured. Partial cotton lining. Tagged size L. I'd say it's around a 41R/L but please see measurements for a good fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length BOC: 31
> 
> $25 shipped
> 
> Please PM with questions. Thanks!


----------



## conductor

_Additional items, consolidated past offerings

(all small pics are clickable thumbnails)

Offers always welcome
_

Brooks Brothers 3/2 nondarted suit. 100% wool, made in the USA of imported fabric.

Flat front pants, brace buttons, watch pocket. No cuff.
Tagged 37R
Measurements:
Chest 20"
Sleeve 25" + 2" to let out
Shoulder 17.25"
Length from BOC 30"
Pants 32" X 28.5" + 3.5" to let out
In great shape - note that one broken button needs replacement

Hanger included.

Asking $60 shipped conus.











Brooks Brothers Shetland - 100% Wool, made in Scotland 
tagged size 48 - no issues

Pit to pit 26"
Length 28"
Sleeve approximately 34" (from middle of collar area - compare to fitted shirt size and see pic)
Asking $40 shipped conus











Undarted, 3/2 roll, two button sleeves, swelled edges, hooked vent, USA union made blazer.
Great pheasant liner! 100% wool, in excellent shape. 
The large picture best captures the color of this garment. 

No tag, but seems to be a 40

Measurements:

Pit to pit 21"
Length form BOC 30.25"
Sleeve 25.5" 1.5"
Shoulder 17.5"
Asking $45 shipped conus













Pennsylvania Knit Coat Cardigan - %100 wool USA made 
very good shape - not sure how old, but the only info I could find was from 1920's newspaper ads! link to ad
VERY solid construction - no issues. Buttons may be horn, but I'm not sure. 

pit to pit 22"
Length 28" long from top of collar
sleeves are 29" from collar, 22" from sleeve seam. 

BUT......I'm a 42L and the sleeves were fine, but the overall length hit me at the belt. 
I think this would work for 38 - 42 R or S.
$40 shipped conus











Hat - 100% wool, made in England by Churchill. Tagged XL 7 5/8"
In new condition $30 shipped conus













Majer Slacks 34" X 28" - 3" to let out, and 9" of material if you really want to let them out and add cuffs.
USA made. Flat front. 65% ploy 35% wool, but I was fooled that hey were wool until I found the tag.
$30 shipped conus












_
_
_L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. __$35__ shipped conus. Size 10.5 N_






Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $30 DROP to $25 shipped conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

NWOT Orvis canvas pants
A great pair of pants for rough weekend work, a nice alternative to jeans.
I have another pair the same model, and don't really need two pairs.
The material is of a tough open weave canvas-type stuff.
Flat front, suspender buttons.
made in America.
32" waist unhemmed inseam.
asking $40 shipped/offer Orvis charges many times this for their updated, imported version of the same thing.

front view:

Vintage Saks 5th Avenue Poplin Sack

I've have this hanging in my closet waiting to be altered, despite the fact I have two other poplin sacks that fit me better.

It's an old Saks 5h Avenue wash-and-wear piece, and most likely an orphan.
I know some of us here wear poplin jackets as separates. 
3/2 sack (somewhat mis-pressed) hook vent, absolutely no shoulder padding at all.

tagged a 39L, but I think it's more like a modern 40 R or L (if not bigger)
21" chest, 17.5" shoulders (as they're unpadded they fit a bit bigger than they measure, at least on me)
25" sleeves, 31.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back

asking $15 shipped or offer

Corbin Guncheck Trousers
Appear to be NWOT
I'm a huge sucker for guncheck, and these have red and blue overchecks so I just had to pick them up.
38" waist, unhemmed
pleated front, wool
$20 shipped/offers


----------



## datsunfan

*1960's 42 Burnt orange/ black houndstooth 3/2 SC, Made in USA Wine-colored Chaps 3/2 40R SC*

*1960's Clubman for Satel's Cashmere Burnt orange and Black Houndstooth 3/2 Sportcoat*
Made in the USA of lightweight imported cashmere. Fully-lined with salmon-colored paisley fabric. Fully-canvassed. Single vent. Undarted. Super soft and in excellent condition.
*Price $40 or offer shipped CONUS. International shipping at cost. Offers welcome.*
*Measurements*
Shoulder - 19"
P2P- 22.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve- 23.5" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 30"











    

*Chaps Ralph Lauren for Satel's Wine- colored 3/2 Sportcoat 40R*
Made in the USA of 100% wool. The wool has a visible weave and a rough texture. Fully-lined. Side vents. hacking pockets with ticket pocket. Leather buttons and elbow patches. There are a couple of flaws. The is a run on the left sleeve and a small hole on the right sleeve.
*Price $35 or offer shipped CONUS. **International shipping at cost. Offers welcome.*
*Measurements*
Shoulder - 18.5"
P2P- 21.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 19"
Sleeve- 24.5" +1"
Length(from BOC)- 30"


----------



## Jovan

*Lands' End Legacy Chino and the olive D'Andrea Brothers bow are SOLD.*

I can't believe no one wants this great sack suit from H. Freeman!



Jovan said:


> Still open to offers. I am especially willing to bargain on ties if you want several. Click thumbnail images for bigger pictures. I've moved the most un-Trad stuff over to this thread in the SALES Forum.
> 
> All prices include shipping to the continental United States with Priority Mail. PayPal personal payment. I _will_ ship overseas! Just ask and I'll give you the price difference. Please PM with any questions or offers. :smile:
> 
> *H. Freeman & Sons "Naturalaire" grey pinstriped 3/2 sack suit -- Tagged 44L*
> 
> A great suit from a Trad-approved name. Pinstripes alternate between faint white and blue. Very soft, barely-there shoulders. 3 1/2" lapels have 1/8" topstitching. Tradly two button sleeves. Centre vent. Trousers are plain front, plain hem, and have a fob pocket. Judging by the trouser cut and lapels, it's probably from the late '60s. There is a tiny moth hole in the back that is barely noticeable. Too bad this one won't fit me, but my loss is your gain.
> 
> Only asking *$40* for a quintessential Trad suit that will make you look great, get you the girl... or uh, something.
> 
> Jacket
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulder: 18 3/4"
> Length: 31 1/2"
> Sleeve: 25 1/4" (1" to let out)
> 
> Trouser
> Waist: 36" (1 1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 29" (1" to let out)
> Front Rise: 13 1/4"
> Back Rise: 20"
> Leg Opening: 17"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sears "Keywate" teal tropical weight 2B sack blazer -- Approx. 44R*
> 
> Another interesting find here, as it has a sack cut but only two buttons... _and_ twin vents in the back... _and_ hacking pockets. Evidently the sack cut wasn't exclusive to 3/2 jackets back then. 2 1/4" rounded lapels. Short twin vents. Trad favourite two button sleeves. Most definitely from the '60s. As far as I can tell this is near-mint condition or just tried on in the store since the lower pockets are still basted shut. Second photo better reflects the teal colour.
> 
> For the low selling price of *$35*, you too can feel like Don Draper.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" (1" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands' End Legacy Chino in Plain Front Tailored Fit, Light Khaki -- Tagged 35*
> 
> The fabric on these feels great, but unfortunately the cut doesn't quite work on me. Great for any fellow young, slim Trads on these forums looking for a pair of trim-fitting khakis.
> 
> Only *SOLD *for this Trad standby.
> 
> *Ties, ties, ties!*
> 
> All *$10*. Each additional tie *$5* or with any item above.
> 
> From left to right, top to bottom row:
> 
> 
> Christopher Hayes cotton knit, 2.25" wide, 47" long
> Express Design Studio silk satin, 2" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp, 3" wide, 58" long
> Express Design Studio silk barathea with satin stripes, 3 3/4" wide, 59" long
> Lionhearted textured fabric (no fabric content tag), 2 1/2" wide, 56" long
> Gianelli printed silk satin, 2 3/4" wide, 57" long
> Express Design Studio horizontal silk repp with diagonal satin stripes and embroidered pattern, 2 3/4" wide, 58" long
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 5/8" straight end bow tie
> D'Andrea Brothers printed silk twill, 1 5/8" straight end bow tie *SOLD*
> Briar silk faille, 2" butterfly bow tie
> Dacron polyester (no other tag), 2 3/4" wide, 54" long
> Lands' End silk repp, 2 7/8" wide, 62" long
> Hathaway wool/silk, 3 1/4" wide, 55" long
> Stafford silk, 2 7/8" wide, 55" long
> Express Design Studio silk repp with textured stripes, 3" wide, 58" long


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone comes across a blazer with 18-18.5" shoulders and 26.5 sleeves, please let me know


----------



## jt2gt

Great looking Cream colored Chunky Lands End Aran/Cable/Fisherman sweater. Great condition, no flaws. Marked 38-40, but fits like a true 40-42. In other words, to big for my 38S. 

Take it for $35 shipped CONUS. Will trade for smaller similar sweater or fair isle pattern sweater.

Thanks...JT


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds.... suitable for moving towards Spring!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) MADE IN ENGLAND overchecked tweed, woven in the British Isles. Ticket pocket! Lapped seams! *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Made in England jacket is cut from absolutely beautiful tweed woven in the British Isles. Featuring a base of rich brown tones with a lovely overcheck of forest green, scarlet, and pale sky blue this tweed really is lovely, and is readily comparable in quality to Harris or Donegal tweeds, but with a softer hand and better drape. The jacket features the classic leather covered buttons, a single centre vent, and a fully functional ticket pocket, as well as lapped seams down the center back and sleeves. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and if it was a 40L it wouldn't be here!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length (BOC): 32










*2) Moving into Spring! Lovely Norman Hilton Glen plaid tweed.*

*Claimed!*

*3) BEAUTIFUL TRAD/IVY glen plaid 3/2 sack. *

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this terrific tweed was Made in the USA--naturally, as it's cut in the classic American Trad/Ivy-style of a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll. And this roll is lovely! This also features traditional two-button cuffs and a centre vent. And the tweed if terrific--a lovely and versatile light grey and black glen plaid with a royal blue overcheck. This is an older jacket, but it wears its age well--as well-constructed and well cared-for tweeds should! It does have some loose stitching in the lining on the seam of the armhole, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31








   

*4) BEAUTIFUL Italian cashmere/wool tweed; perfect for Spring! *

*Claimed!*


----------



## dorji

Forget the minty green sportcoats- I have a regular green corduroy sportcoat from LE on the sales forum for cheap!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115987-Lands-End-Green-Corduroy-SC-sz-L
Shoot me a PM with any interest.


----------



## ATL

Any trad love for this guy? I don't usually pick these up, but this one looked nice. Vintage?
p to p: 21 3/8 2nd b: 20 shoulder to shoulder: 19 Sleeve: 24 length: 30.5 









I also found this, which is pretty great:
Tagged M. 
p to p: 23
sleeve: 29.5 (raglan sleeves)
length: 27


----------



## jwooten

ATL said:


> Any trad love for this guy? I don't usually pick these up, but this one looked nice. Vintage?
> p to p: 21 3/8 2nd b: 20 shoulder to shoulder: 19 Sleeve: 24 length: 30.5


I'm aware of a certain fan base, quite fond of houndstooth as well, that would pay top dollar for this item purely for Saturday use.


----------



## Hardiw1

jwooten said:


> I'm aware of a certain fan base, quite fond of houndstooth as well, that would pay top dollar for this item purely for Saturday use.


The enemy!


----------



## ATL

jwooten said:


> I'm aware of a certain fan base, quite fond of houndstooth as well, that would pay top dollar for this item purely for Saturday use.


Ah, yes. If this hits ebay, I'll market it with a big ROLL TIDE! Eww.


----------



## DFPyne

1. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$100 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"



2. Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
[$23 Shipped]


----------



## Hardiw1

ATL said:


> Ah, yes. If this hits ebay, I'll market it with a big ROLL TIDE! Eww.


Maybe Harvey Updyke will be scanning eBay and pick it up for his court appearance for poisoning our trees.

https://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=6131518


----------



## jwooten

He'll probably claim it is a 14 button jacket though.


----------



## Steve Smith

DFPyne said:


> 1. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
> Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined.
> [$100 Shipped - offers welcome]
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Chest: 22.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 33"


Great price on a very recent blazer.


----------



## Hardiw1

jwooten said:


> He'll probably claim it is a 14 button jacket though.


Now that's good stuff! Well played sir!


----------



## AMProfessor

It is not exactly a thrift find, but instead the Brooks Brothers clearance center. And hey, there's some tradness going on.










These and other ties can be found over on the sales forum.....

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115892-New-Brooks-Brothers-Ties


----------



## haporth

*Brooks Cord, Bass Longwings, Brooks Trench and a Southwick Camel Sack.*

A recent Brooks cord sack, tagged a 41R, deep brown with a hint of olive, 1818 Madison cut, in very good condition, no damage and light wear.....19 shoulders, 23.5 chest, 25 shoulder to cuff and 31 overall, $50.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/nueb775.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/nueb776.jpg/
A pair of Bass Monograms longwings tagged a 10.5 D, in 1X worn condition, $50.


----------



## haporth

*Bass Longwings, Brooks Trench and a Southwick Camelhair Sack.*

My apologies , I managed to mess the previous post up, Bass Monogram longwings, 10.5 D in once worn condition, $50.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/nueb788.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/nueb789.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/nueb790.jpg/
A Brooks trench with liner in like new condition, tagged a 44 long, $60.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/nueb752.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/nueb751.jpg/
and finally a Camelhair sack from Southwick, tagged a 44 long but measuring to a 42 long, 19 shoulders, 23 chest, 26 shoulder to cuff ahttps://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/nueb782.jpg/nd 32 overall, https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/nueb781.jpg/in fine condition with no damage I can see, $60.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS on items from 32rollandrock!

**LOWER OFFERS VERY, VERY WELCOME! 
*


TweedyDon said:


> *I have some lovely tradly outerwear to pass on today, all from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock! As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
> *
> You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Shoulder: 23
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Aquascutum raincoat*
> 
> Made in Canada from 100% cotton, this is a lovely creamy-khaki coat that's perfect for the Spring! The lining is lovely and striking, and very British--as is appropriate for a coat from the company that's the main rival to Burberry! This has a concealed placket, concealed interior side pocket, and sleeve adjusters. In excellent condition, apart from having the original owner's name lightly written on the interior label, as shown.
> 
> *Asking $60, or offer.
> *
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: c. 35, from middle of neck.
> Shoulder: raglan, so NA
> Length (BOC): 38 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) LL Bean Field Shirt*
> 
> A terrific shirt that could also be worn as a casual jacket--great for running morning errands at the weekend. 100% cotton, Made in Canada, stud fastening on the front.
> 
> *Asking $16, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Size XL Reg.*
> 
> Chest: 26 1/2
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 23
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*
> 
> Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Size Large.*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
> Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS on items from 32rollandrock!

**LOWER OFFERS VERY, VERY WELCOME! *


TweedyDon said:


> *ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED SHIPPING IN CONUS WITH DELIVERY CONFIRMATION. INTERNATIONAL INQUIRIES ARE WELCOME, WITH SHIPPING AT COST.
> 
> OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> *
> TWEEDS:*
> 
> *A) GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED in heathery slate-blue herringbone with subtle flecking*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *1) Stunning Irish tweed in a wonderful gunclub check!*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from wonderfully colourful Irish tweed from the Avoca mill in Co. Wicklow, Ireland, the gunclub check of this jackets features turquoise, navy, and moss green on a dark tan background, with a lovely bracken overcheck. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, and exhibit no patina at all. The jacket was Made in Ireland, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 42R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Cashmere (?) plaid 3/2 sack*
> 
> A wonderful, striking jacket in a 3/2 sack cut with a high lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features the classic two-button cuffs and has a single vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly cashmere--or, at least, a cashmere-wool blend that's mainly cashmere. This was Union-made in the USA for a the West Coast firm of John Horan, and, apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the top of the vent, is in absolutely excellent condition. If you like this jacket--and who wouldn't?--grab it, as there's unlikely to be another one along any time soon!
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve:25 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shouler: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Harris Tweed with patch pockets and goose motif lining--from Eddie Bauer (when it was good!)*
> 
> Cut from classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed, this terrific jacket has patch pockets, a 3-button front (given its vintage, this is a tradly variant on the 3/2 roll), three button cuffs, a single lapped hook vent, and a wonderful half lining with a goose motif in dark brown, the perfect complement to the dark chestnut of the tweed. This jacket is also half-canvassed--and was Union-Made in the USA for Eddie Bauer back when it was a genuine outdoor outfitter. This jacket does have some tearing in the lining in the back of the neck area, as shown, and this will need to be patched. Because of this, this jacket is only in Very Good condition,and hence I'm
> 
> *asking just $23, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 40, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/8
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Pendleton Shooting Jacket*
> 
> Cut from a midweight tweed with a birdseye mixture of charcoal and chestnut, this lovely shooting jacket has a functional bi-swing back for ease of movement, the ever-desirable patch pockets, a single center vent, and a full lining. It also has the classic leather-style football buttons, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 38, this measures:
> *
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*
> 
> Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professional interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm
> 
> *asking just $23, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reweave: *
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Smaller Bold basketweave Harris Tweed, with flecks!*
> 
> Cut from a highly unusual bold basketweave Harris tweed in charcoal and dark tan, flecked throughout with berry red and turquoise, this lovely smaller Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $34, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*
> 
> This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUITS AND JACKETS
> *
> *1) TREA suit; Made in Italy from Loro Piana fabric.*
> 
> Cut from Tasmanian Super 120 cloth from Loro Piana this wonderful suit is a classic grey, with a three button front a side vents. It features pick stitching on the lapels and the pocket flaps. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It is in superb condition, and almost certainly unworn; all the front pockets are still sewn shut. It was Made in Italy.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged an EU54 (US44)*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19
> Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Hickey Freeman Customized Suit*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Made for Barney's of New York and cut from a beautiful charcoal cloth with very subtle pinstriping in blue and red, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's the "Boardroom" model from H-F, and features four button cuffs and a center vent. It has very natural shoulders and pick stitching on the lapels and collar. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except that one of the cuffs needs to be re-sewn at the seam on the outside--a very minor job, and one that you won't need to do if you're having these altered, anyway.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/8
> Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2), plus 1 3/8 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) A TRAD ICON! Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal grey*
> 
> SOLD
> 
> *4) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack suit*
> 
> Another beautiful trad suit! This is a wonderful glen plaid 3/2 sack, with the classic two button cuff and a center vent. Union-Made in the USA this lovely and versatile suit is half-canvassed and half lined. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front, and come uncuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Union-Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 43 with a 38 waist, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 18 7/8
> Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor*
> 
> Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> A*sking $25, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 41R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Corbin 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth*
> 
> This is a wonderful jacket! The cloth is beautiful--a mini-houndstooth in forest green, bracken, and peatblack, which is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA by Corbin for the trad. store Jim Herron. It has a single vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it has a small rub mark at the top of one of the interior pockets, and some minor pilling under the arms. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence,
> 
> *asking just $25, or offer.*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Made in Italy Canali Blazer for Bloomingdale's*
> 
> This is a very nice, contemporary standard blazer from Canali. half-canvassed and fully lined this is darted with a three-button front. It's fully lined and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Italy. It's in excellent condition, apart from a small white blemish on one sleeve which will almost certianly come out with dry cleaning and the fact that one of the cuff buttons is broken, as shown. Owing to these flaws I'm
> 
> *asking $18, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*
> 
> Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking
> 
> *just $12, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*
> 
> This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm
> 
> *asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Shawl-collared tuxedo by Brooks Brothers*
> 
> *SOLD*


----------



## Andy Roo

Now $85 shipped.



Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras 3/2 sack, size 40R. Center vent, two-button cuffs, patch pockets, partially lined. White, mother-of-pearl buttons. Perfect condition, except the top (hidden) button is missing. Wonderful jacket. $100 shipped.
> 
> Chest: 21.5";
> Shoulders: 18.5";
> Length BOC: 30";
> Sleeves: 25.5".


----------



## Jovan

Guys, I want to bring to your attention something that is nagging at me.

If you are interested in an item, ask the seller a question in PM, and they respond with an answer... let them know if you are still interested! It's not like I put things aside right away if someone shows a hint of interest, but it's just plain bad form to leave a seller hanging like that. I understand some people only check their email once a day, but not replying for _four days_ is rude.

Just saying.


----------



## TweedyDon

*$20 and under! OFFERS WELCOME! Alan Paine, Brooks Bros., Scottish tartan scarf, more!*

*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*SWEATERS:*

*1) Alan Paine sweater*

(From 32)

This is a lovely V-neck cotton sweater from Alan Paine. It's not really black, but very close! It's tagged a 46, but measures Chest 22 1/2, Sleeve c. 37" from middle of neck, length 27" from bottom of the collar. It was Made in England, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

 

*2) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.*

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

*3) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*4) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*$7, or offer. *

      

*5) La Paz of California jacket, size 44.*

*Claimed!*

*6) Made in Scotland tartan scarf--Dress MacDonald. *

Made in Scotland, this is a lovely scarf is versatile Dress MacDonald. It's in excellent condition; the only flaw is the lapel is coming off on one side, as shown.

Measurements: Width 11 3/4, Length: 50, Fringe 3 1/4 each end.

*Asking $15, shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

_Vintage lead chicken not included!_ 








 

*7) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$12*

(From 32)

 

*8) Brooks Brothers casual plaid shirt, size L. Non-iron.[*B] $16 > 14/B]

(From 32)

 

*9) Brooks Brothers MUST IRON (Hurrah!); lovely thin pink stripe. Straight collar. 14.5 - 32.* *$15*

(From 32)

 

*9) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$8/B].

(From 32)

   

11) Brooks Brothers button down; size 17-33. Non-iron.  $12

Claimed!

(From efdll)

  

12) Land's End Plaid--green based with purple overcheck. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn. $12

(From efdll)

 

13) Land's End Plaid--purple-based. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn. $12

(From efdll)

 

14) Levis 501, Size 36, 32. Black, button fly, excellent condition.

(From efdll)

Asking $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

  

15) Levis 505, Size 36, 32. Light colour as shown. (Dirty chalk?) Excellent condition.

Claimed!

(From efdll)

Asking $13, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

  

16) Wrangler blue jeans; Size 35, 32. Excellent condition. 

(From efdll)

Asking $10, or offer., shipped in CONUS.

  

17) Sz 40 olive Zegna trousers with pick stitching.

(From efdll)

These are lovely, cut from very soft dark olive wool (the colour is shown best in the picture indicating the flaw) that drapes beautifully, and featuring pick stitching on the fly and pockets. Excellent condition, except for a small mark on one leg which will readily come out with dry cleaning.

Tagged 40, these measure:

waist: 20 1/2
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff.

Asking just $16, or offer.

     *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds!*

I was going to start posting transitional jackets today as we move into Spring..... But since my fields and woods are covered in snow right now tweeds seem more appropriate!

*I'll be posting more tweeds shortly--including a wonderful three-piece tweed suit and a spectacular Norfolk jacket from Linett!* 

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL glen plaid 3/2 sack. *

*Claimed--thank you!*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this terrific tweed was Made in the USA--naturally, as it's cut in the classic American Trad/Ivy-style of a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll. And this roll is lovely! This also features traditional two-button cuffs and a centre vent. And the tweed if terrific--a lovely and versatile light grey and black glen plaid with a royal blue overcheck. This is an older jacket, but it wears its age well--as well-constructed and well cared-for tweeds should! It does have some loose stitching in the lining on the seam of the armhole, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31

   

*2) BEAUTIFUL & RARE Heathery slate-grey solid-coloured Harris Tweed, with PATCH POCKETS! *

Solid-coloured Harris Tweeds are rare, and this one is a beauty to boots--a classic and versatile heathery tweed in a wonderful dark slate blue-grey; my pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice. Made in Canada, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It also features patch pockets, a single centre vent, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons; here, in a complementary black with no signs of patina at all! It also features an ornamental throat latch is either suede or alcantara; this shows some minor surface wear. In addition to being cut from a rare tweed this is also a rare smaller size--so grab it it it'll fit you while it's still available!  This jacket is in excellent condition--indeed, it appears unworn and still have that lovely peaty smell of new tweed when you press your face up close to it and breathe in!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29








      

*3) MADE IN ENGLAND overchecked tweed, woven in the British Isles. Ticket pocket! Lapped seams!
*
Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Made in England jacket is cut from absolutely beautiful tweed woven in the British Isles. Featuring a base of rich brown tones with a lovely overcheck of forest green, scarlet, and pale sky blue this tweed really is lovely, and is readily comparable in quality to Harris or Donegal tweeds, but with a softer hand and better drape. The jacket features the classic leather covered buttons, a single centre vent, and a fully functional ticket pocket. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and if it was a 40L it wouldn't be here!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. 

Tagged a 44L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length (BOC): 32










*4) Lovely Tweed Jacket; patch pockets, side vents, brown herringbone with overcheck! *

*Claimed!*


----------



## Pugin

DROP!



Pugin said:


> Bought this from Conductor, but misjudged how wide the shoulders would need to be. Great all-purpose coat! Offering it here again for the same price.
> 
> Norm Thompson Field Blazer - 100% wool, made in England
> 
> Unlined, true sac cut. Has neck stay for flipped up collar. Two inner pockets, one with zip closure.
> Patch pockets had addition side entry pockets immediately under the patch (but two separate pockets!).
> 
> In great shape but REALLY need to be pressed.
> 
> 40ish
> 
> Pit to Pit 21"
> Length from BOC 30"
> Sleeve 26.5"
> Shoulder 18"
> 
> Asking $40 < $45 shipped conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three Piece Tweed Suit!*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

You could pay $1725 _*PLUS*_ shipping for a three-piece tweed suit on eBay that's vastly inferior to this one.... Or you could just watch my listings until one comes up that's far more affordable! Could I get much more on eBay for this suit? Sure, probably.... But then I'd have to deal with eBay, and, besides, I've benefited so much from B&S that I'd far rather pass this along to someone who'd appreciate it, and, like me, might not be able to afford it were it not for this thread!

Now, to the suit.... and this one's beauty! Cut from a lovely, classic mid-weight tweed in light brown (the colour is most accurate on the close-ups; I've no idea why I got the olive tones on some of the distance shots!) miniature herringbone (possibly one of the most classic tweeds for suits) this fully-canvassed suit has all of the British details you'd want if you're in the market for a three-piece tweed suit. It has side vents, a functional ticket pocket, and four-button cuffs. It also has a functional throat latch complete with the original latch-retainer--a very nice touch that I've only seen a couple of times before! I should note that the latch button on the underside of the opposite lapel is absent; it's not actually missing, as careful attention shows it was never there. But it would be easy and cheap to install one, should you wish to latch up the throat of the jacket. The jacket is half-lined. The trousers are flat-front, beautifully cut, and have side adjusters--again, a very, very nice touch. They are currently uncuffed. The vest has four fully functional pockets. All three pieces of this suit have a lovely hand and drape.

This suit was Union Made in the USA for Fenton Hall Clothes of New York--a lovely traditional clothiers that was wound up in 1993, but had been inactive for some years.

This suit is in excellent condition. The only possible flaw is a tiny flaw in the weave on the back near the shoulder seam (shown, with the pen pointing to it)--as a weave fault this was clearly there when the suit was new, and, besides, simply adds character to it.... If you can even find it when the suit is worn!

*And, of course, one of the beauties of a tweed suit such as this is that each piece would be worn separately, without it being apparent you're wearing part of a suit! So, if for any reason you just don't feel like the full tweed Monty one day, but still have a hankering for tweed, you can still readily indulge! *

How much should this cost? Well, a lot, judging by this inferior suit (Palm Beach! Really!) that recently sold on eBay for *$1725* (PLUS shipping!):

But, despite the obvious temptation to brave eBay and make a killing, I'm sticking to my standard pricing policy on rare and desirable items: How much would I, as an impecunious junior academic, be delighted to pay for the items in question... and then knock off 10% just to be sure!

So, how about ClaimedInternational inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*If this is your size, please do grab it, or send me an offer.... After all, how often to three-piece tweed suits of this quality come along at this price? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length (BOC): 31 1/8

Waist (laid flat): 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3)

Vest width along the tweed: 19
Vest length tip to tip: 25 1/4

         

*Vest:*

 

*Trousers:*


----------



## ATL

Any interest in this 39 R Gray Brooks Brothers worsted wool suit?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629274532931/


----------



## spielerman

ATL said:


> Any interest in this 39 R Gray Brooks Brothers worsted wool suit?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629274532931/


Always interested for the right price. Please provide more details, as to the model, age, measurements, and of course price.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ditto

price drops

NWOT Orvis canvas pants
A great pair of pants for rough weekend work, a nice alternative to jeans.
I have another pair the same model, and don't really need two pairs.
The material is of a tough open weave canvas-type stuff.
Flat front, suspender buttons.
made in America.
32" waist unhemmed inseam.
asking no $35 hipped/offer Orvis charges many times this for their updated, imported version of the same thing.

front view:

Vintage Saks 5th Avenue Poplin Sack

I've have this hanging in my closet waiting to be altered, despite the fact I have two other poplin sacks that fit me better.

It's an old Saks 5h Avenue wash-and-wear piece, and most likely an orphan.
I know some of us here wear poplin jackets as separates. 
3/2 sack (somewhat mis-pressed) hook vent, absolutely no shoulder padding at all.

tagged a 39L, but I think it's more like a modern 40 R or L (if not bigger)
21" chest, 17.5" shoulders (as they're unpadded they fit a bit bigger than they measure, at least on me)
25" sleeves, 31.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back

asking now $12 shipped or offer


----------



## ArtVandalay

This is a Lands End two-button sack navy blazer, made in the USA. It features two lower patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. There are no flaws to speak of.

Marked 44Reg. Measures 20" shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 25.25" sleeves, and 31" BOC. 








  
Asking *$35 > $30 > $28 > $26 > $24* or offer.

This is a pair of J. Crew Chinos. They measure 36" waist and 27.5" inseam. They are uncuffed and cannot be let out. I'd imagine they're a longshot to fit anyone here. No issues.

*16x34 BB Blue Unistripe OCBD *
This is a poly-cotton blend in size 16x34. In good shape.








Asking *$18 > $16 > $14 >* *$12*


----------



## zzdocxx

All beautiful stuff, but I seem to be a 48L.


----------



## ATL

spielerman said:


> Always interested for the right price. Please provide more details, as to the model, age, measurements, and of course price.


I really don't know what's a reasonable price - $75 shipped? If that's too rich, shoot me an offer.

Slap-dash Measurements of jacket, tagged 39 R:
p to p: 21 1/2
waist: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Length: 31
s to s: ~ 18 3/4

Pants, tagged 33W :
16.5 waistband laid flat on table
39 length
1.5 cuff

Well, as for model and age, I have no idea, but maybe you can tell something from the tag below. Fall 2006, perhaps? The tag in the pants and the jacket reads:

02 4330
SIZE(39R/33W) F6

The flickr set has been updated with better pics and shots of all the tags for ID purposes: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629274532931/


----------



## jt2gt

Still looking to move this...how about $30shipped CONUS. JT



jt2gt said:


> Great looking Cream colored Chunky Lands End Aran/Cable/Fisherman sweater. Great condition, no flaws. Marked 38-40, but fits like a true 40-42. In other words, to big for my 38S.
> 
> Take it for $35 shipped CONUS. Will trade for smaller similar sweater or fair isle pattern sweater.
> 
> Thanks...JT


----------



## dshell

Wow! Someone turned up the heat on this thread. Lots of good stuff! If only someone would find something for the smaller (36R) amongst us.


----------



## hookem12387

Any details of these? Current? Older? If older do you know anything about them (origin?)? If they're an older Made in USA and actual leather (as opposed to corrected), I'd be very interested in picking them up from you. Thanks


haporth said:


> My apologies , I managed to mess the previous post up, Bass Monogram longwings, 10.5 D in once worn condition, $50.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/nueb788.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/nueb789.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/nueb790.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic navy 3/2 sack hopsack blazer!*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this classic hopsack blazer would be perfect for Spring and Summer.... which might be right around the corner, or else might not--who knows given this weather? This jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was--of course!--Union Made in the USA. It's a classic navy, and NOT washed out at all--I still haven't got the trick of photographing dark colours down yet. It's also in excellent condition. It might come as a surprise to younger chaps, but this is from Jos. A. Bank.... yes, there was a time, Virginia, when Bank retailed clothes to rival Brooks and Press, and didn't give its blazers away if you bought two boxes of cereal. This is a wonderful, classic blazer that will serve you in good stead for many years to come.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length 29 1/8


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Brooks Brothers old-line '346' Feathertweed -- 42R*

This one is in very nice shape with a great pattern and colors for frequent use. I only noticed two minor issues while presenting it for the photos, both are shown--by the vent are a few open threads, not noticeable unless you are right up on it, and a spot of opened stitching along the seam of the left sleeve lining.

(The front-on pic was accidentally erased while making room for more, but these should give you the full idea.)

Sh: 18", Sl: 25", L: 32", Ch: 22.5"

$40 shipped.










*Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan Full-Strap Loafer -- 10D*

In good condition. Soles and heel edges better than 50%. Shine 'em and tree 'em and go out and get 'em...

$130 shipped.











*L.L. Bean made in USA Tan Suede Bucks -- 9.5 D*

Very nice condition, lightly worn, and only just a spot dirtied up--could be cleaned, but then, that's why they're called "dirty bucks". They look like Walk-Over make, but others might know more about that.

$60 shipped.










*Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*

Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.

$60 shipped.










*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*

Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.

$60 shipped.










*Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*

Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...

$40 shipped.










*Repost below*.... please let me know if there is interest at any price on these items, otherwise I'll try other avenues.

Drop at least $5 on any below.
*Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*

Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)

$85 shipped.

26.5" wide, 22.5" long










*Hand Tailored in Ireland Heavy, Thick Tweed*

Completely hand-stitched, thick (Harris?) houndstooth tweed, buttons in excellent condition, some minor wear showing in the lining and (visible in the pics) pit stains... Needs a good dry cleaning on account of it. So, only...

$25 shipped.

Sh: 19", Sl: 23.5", L: 29", Ch: 22"










*Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*

This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.

$75 shipped.

Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"










*Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*

Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.

The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).

$160 shipped.

Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp









*The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*

Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.

$140 shipped.

Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"










*Golden Bear Leather Jacket -- L*

Buttery-soft. Some minor scuffs and scrapes that should buff out or polish over very easily.

$60 shipped.

Sh: 24", Sl: 25.5", L: 29", Ch: 27"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A heads-up to add to the above when pics are available: 

-Norman Hilton navy pinstripe 2-piece sack, very nice condition, 42L
-Invertere "Alpaca Pile" pile-lined trench, ca.42
-NOS Barbour wax cotton hat marked Ex Large
-Southwick charcoal flannel 3-piece sack, ca. 42R
-BB Glenplaid 3-piece sack, ca. 42R
etc....


----------



## ATL

Is it cool if I make a request? Need to buy or trade for:

38-40 S seersucker suit

I will not spend another spring in Atlanta wearing my "Stays Cool" Joseph Bank monstrosity -- especially since I now know better.

Blue or some other tasteful color, please. I could even do a SC, but I'd prefer a full suit.


----------



## haporth

shoes are sold


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, I'm still on the look for some Shawl Collar Cardigans, prefferably under $30 shipped. If you have any in size M (or large smalls, and tighter larges etc.) please let me know! 

Keep warm!


----------



## nerdykarim

HalfLegend said:


> Hey guys, I'm still on the look for some Shawl Collar Cardigans, prefferably under $30 shipped. If you have any in size M (or large smalls, and tighter larges etc.) please let me know!
> 
> Keep warm!


If you look around for a 25% off + free shipping coupon from LEC, you can do reasonably well.

Men's Cable Shawl Cardigan
Men's Striped Shawl-Collar Cardigan
Men's Marled Toggle-neck Popover


----------



## TweedyDon

*Moving towards Spring....!*

*Spring is just around the corner, and I have just the jackets to welcome it in in truly tradly style!
*
*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*​

*1) **UTTERLY 1960s and PERFECT for Spring, Mad Men/Ivy League 3/2 sack--patch pockets, narrow lapels, lapped seams, and more! *​
This is FANTASTIC! Half-canvassed and half-lined this wonderful jacket features the ever-desirable patch pockets, a lapped seam down the center back, a lovely hook vent, and the classic American Ivy league two-button cuffs. The buttons are all original to the jacket, and are that lovely greeny-dull gold colour so popular in the 1960s. They have no patina at all. It's cut as a classic 3/2 sack, and not only has a wonderful lapel roll, but also beautifully narrow lapels. It has very natural shoulders. This also has a wonderful paisley lining in a tones of olive, mint, lichen and moss green that complement perfectly the wonderful light olive green of the jacket. This was, of course, Made in the USA by "College Hall" clothes. How much better could it get?  This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

This really is THE quintessential 1960s Ivy League Mad Men jacket that would be perfect for Spring!

Despite its rarity, classic looks, and wonderful condition, I'm still asking a *very low $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31










*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Glen Plaid sack, made by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.
*
This is simply wonderful! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this wonderful glen plaid jacket is cut as a traditional American 3/2 sack. It features a lovely lapel roll, unusual three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was made in the USA by Corbin, easily comparable to Southwick, if not better, for the now-defunct The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Great Four Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the heyday of the "Ivy Look" period, of which only Hilton remains. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4








     

*
3) Moving into Spring! BEAUTIFUL, STRIKING Brooks Bros. 100% Pure Silk Jacket*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful 100% Pure Silk jacket from Brooks Brothers is perfect for the upcoming warmer weather of Spring and Summer. Cut from wonderfully textured, slubby silk in a striking seafoam blue-green and finished with contrasting bone-cream-coloured buttons, this jacket has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4








    

*4) BEAUTIFUL Corbin jacket in silk/wool blend (?) with lovely overcheck
*
Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is from Corbin's signature Gentleman's Clothing line. It's wonderfully cut as a standard contemporary two-button front jacket with subtle darting, from a lovely basketweave cloth in dove grey, black, and cream, with a subtle turquoise and russet overcheck. There is no fabric content, but from the lovely soft, silky hand and beautiful drape I'd be very surprised indeed if it wasn't a silk/wool blend. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Union made in the USA--it is, after all, a Corbin.

My wife loves this jacket, as does ever other woman I've encountered who's seen it--but it comes nowhere near to fitting me, alas.... And so it need to find a new home to, er, bring someone else luck! 

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32








    
​


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Corbin Tweed 3/2 Sack ~42L*

This is a gorgeous jacket that unfortunately doesn't fit me in the shoulders. Made in the USA, it is fully canvassed and partially lined. 3/2 front closure, sack cut, three buttons cuffs, single rear vent.
A gorgeous olive/gray tweed with greens, reds, and oranged mixed throughout. This is truly a gorgeous tweed that I would not be passing along if it were an inch smaller in the shoulders. Made by Corbin for Logan's of Midway. No apparent issues.

19" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves + 2" | 31.5" BOC









  

*Asking $45 CONUS

Belts
1) Dooney and Bourke navy/green surcingle belt.
I bought this on the forums a couple of weeks ago but it is too small for me. It is marked 36 - it measures 34.5" from center hole to end-of-strap. No issues, in great shape.
2) Trafalgar stretch belt, size 38. Measures 36" center hole to EOS. Made in USA. No issues.


















Asking $15 each CONUS.*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I just posted some stuff in the sales forum:
BB Suede LHS 10.5 D and Polo Suede mocs size 11 D
NWT Barbour tweed jacket and unstructured linen coat, around a 38 or 40 part of my probably too enthusiastic shopping spree at the Barbour outlet

NWT J. Press British Wool Bobcap
Picked this up last year as a bit of an impulse purchase, never wore it.
All wool, very thick, presumably very warm.
It's on sale at press now ($36+shipping), so how about $30 shipped?


----------



## HalfLegend

nerdykarim said:


> If you look around for a 25% off + free shipping coupon from LEC, you can do reasonably well.
> 
> Men's Cable Shawl Cardigan
> Men's Striped Shawl-Collar Cardigan
> Men's Marled Toggle-neck Popover


I love these! Thank you so much.

EDIT: Searched around for Lands End coupons, can't find any that are still valid. *Anyone have valid Lands End coupons?* _(that work for canvas too). Thanks!
_

Edit2: Karim, how did you find these on their site, when I checked there were only 8 on the LEC site, none of these were of that 8. Regardless, great find.


----------



## Hardiw1

Lands End Fieldcoat 
Size: 42-44 Tall

Coat is in excellent shape, no issues, except for some small stains on the inside of one sleeve(pictured) that may or may not come out. Hard to see while wearing.

Chest: 25.75
Sleeve: 25
Length: 34.5
Shoulder: 22

$30










 

Brooks Brothers Button Mockneck
100% Merino Wool
Tagged: L, but is much smaller. Is a smaller Medium to Small
A little darker than pictures show, more of a rust/burnt orange and brown.

Chest: 22
Shoulder: 17.5
Length: 22.5
Sleeve: 24

$25


----------



## Pugin

_DROP!!

Bought this from Conductor, but misjudged how wide the shoulders would need to be. Great all-purpose coat! Offering it here again for the same price._

_Norm Thompson Field Blazer - 100% wool, made in England_

_Unlined, true sac cut. Has neck stay for flipped up collar. Two inner pockets, one with zip closure. _
_Patch pockets had addition side entry pockets immediately under the patch (but two separate pockets!). _

_In great shape but REALLY need to be pressed._

_40ish_

_Pit to Pit 21"_
_Length from BOC 30"_
_Sleeve 26.5"_
_Shoulder 18"_

_Asking __$35 < $40 < $45__ shipped conus_


----------



## zbix

*A few items*

Lands End - Slate Blue Shetland - Knit in England - Large Tall $30

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img8895b.jpg/
https://img254.imageshack.us/i/img8876y.jpg/

2 Paul Stuart 80/20 Wool Blend Sport Shirts - Made in USA - XXL
$25 for the off white tattersail and $18 for the guncheck, $38 for both
26" Sleeve | 21" Shoulders | 28" P2P | 32" Height
*Note one of the collar buttons on the guncheck shirt tore off. The shirt tail has an extra though. 
https://img855.imageshack.us/i/img8891b.jpg/
https://img811.imageshack.us/i/img8878w.jpg/https://img580.imageshack.us/i/img8883z.jpg/

Andover Shop - Sack Tweed - 2 button 42 R - $50
24" Sleeve | 19.25" Shoulders | 23" P2P | 31" Height
https://img406.imageshack.us/i/img8885b.jpg/


----------



## conductor

A few ties for your consideration - $25 for first purchase, additional ties $15 (shipped conus)
Offers always welcome

1. Atkinsons Irish Poplin (presumably made in Ireland as well)- 50/50 wool/silk 58" x 3.75"
2. Neiman-Marcus knit tie - not sure of the content or where it was made 50" x 2.5"
3. Chipp - Emblematic tie - ambulance with ambulance chaser 56" x 3 3/8"
- Imported (doesn't say from where) 60% Terelene 40% Cotton
4. Brooks Brothers 346 - Turtles - USA made of imported fabric, pure silk 60" x 3.5"
- has a slight wrinkle that will need to be pressed out
5. Brook Brothers Makers - Flowers - USA made, woven in England, pure silk 59" x 3.75"


----------



## dorji

Three of my CT shirts 16/35 over on sales forum, here's the link https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?116046-Charles-Tyritt-shirts-16-35 also, if anyone wants the LandsEnd green cord jacket size L- let's talk! We can make a deal...:icon_smile: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115987-Lands-End-Green-Corduroy-SC-sz-L


----------



## ArtVandalay

zbix said:


> Lands End - Slate Blue Shetland - Knit in England - Large Tall $30
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/i/img8895b.jpg/


Oh man, I do not need to buy another shetland...do you have measurements on that?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Take $10 off on any of the below remaining items... Willing to entertain lower offers on much of it as well. *



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan Full-Strap Loafer -- 10D*
> 
> In good condition. Soles and heel edges better than 50%. Shine 'em and tree 'em and go out and get 'em...
> 
> $130 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L.L. Bean made in USA Tan Suede Bucks -- 9.5 D*
> 
> Very nice condition, lightly worn, and only just a spot dirtied up--could be cleaned, but then, that's why they're called "dirty bucks". They look like Walk-Over make, but others might know more about that.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*
> 
> Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*
> 
> Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*
> 
> Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...
> 
> $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Repost below*.... please let me know if there is interest at any price on these items, otherwise I'll try other avenues.
> 
> Drop at least $5 on any below.
> *Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*
> 
> Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)
> 
> $85 shipped.
> 
> 26.5" wide, 22.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hand Tailored in Ireland Heavy, Thick Tweed*
> 
> Completely hand-stitched, thick (Harris?) houndstooth tweed, buttons in excellent condition, some minor wear showing in the lining and (visible in the pics) pit stains... Needs a good dry cleaning on account of it. So, only...
> 
> $25 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 19", Sl: 23.5", L: 29", Ch: 22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*
> 
> This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.
> 
> $75 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*
> 
> Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.
> 
> The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).
> 
> $160 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*
> 
> Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.
> 
> $140 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Golden Bear Leather Jacket -- L*
> 
> Buttery-soft. Some minor scuffs and scrapes that should buff out or polish over very easily.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 24", Sl: 25.5", L: 29", Ch: 27"


----------



## AlanC

^Love those J&M tassels. Some great stuff, GG!


----------



## AHS

*Cashmere 1972 Brooks Brown / White Houndstooth Sportcoat.*

Cashmere 1972 Brooks Brothers Brown / White Houndstooth Sportcoat.

No fabric tag but you'll know it is cashmere when you feel it. Custom made by BB in 1972.

I've done the best I can with measuring. Jacket is unvented, 2 button front, 2 buttons on each sleeve. Jacket measurements:

a. pit to pit: 20"
b. shoulder to shoulder: 17-3/4"
c. sleeve from shoulder to end? 24" R, 23-1/2"L
d. length of coat from top of collar: 30-1/2"

Good condition, although there is a small section in the back where the jacket is starting to "pill" and one "stain" -- really not noticeable -- on one of the lapels.

This is a really beautiful, soft, one-of-a-kind item. Asking $99 shipped CONUS or best offer.

Returns accepted, of course. Let me know if you have questions or would like additional bad photos from my iphone!

Thanks, AHS


----------



## datsunfan

*AE Park Avenue 8.5C, Haspel Pincord Suit 48R/43W and drops*

*Blue/white Haspel Pincord Suit 48R/43W
*Made in the Philippines of 100% cotton. Quarter-lined. Double-reverse pleated and uncuffed pants. Excellent condition; looks like it has only been worn a couple times at most.*
Price $35 or offer shipped CONUS. **Will ship internationally at cost minus $10.*

*Jacket Measurements:* Shoulder - 21", P2P- 25", Waist(at top button)- 24", Sleeve- 24" +3", Length(from BOC)- 32"
*Pants Measurements:* Waist across- 22", Inseam- *29.5" + 2.5"*










       

*AE Park Avenue 8.5C*
These were originally merlot, but I dyed them using Fiebing's Cordovan colored leather dye. As you can see in the photos I got some dye on the soles. There is plenty of life left in the original heels and soles. There is some creasing to the toes and a pulled thread(see last photo).
*Price $40 or offer shipped CONUS.**Will ship internationally at cost minus $11.*










           with open cans of black(left) and cordovan(right) Kiwi waxes to show color

Drops on stuff that is still available.


datsunfan said:


> *Norman Hilton for Richards of Mountain Brook 3/2 44L jacket (measures closer to a 42)
> *Made in the USA. Feels like a wool/silk fabric. Quarter-lined. Fully-canvassed. Excellent condition.
> Flaws: bottom button on the right sleeve has been replaced with one that doesn't match exactly; the sleeve lining on that sleeve has not been reattached fully.*
> Price $35 -> $30 or offer shipped CONUS*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder - 18"
> P2P- 23"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
> Sleeve- 25.5" +1"
> Length(from BOC)- 32"
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Silver 17-34 pink OCBD.*
> Made in USA. No fusing in collar or cuffs. Definitely not slim-fitting so please see measurements. Excellent condition.
> *Price $20 **-> $18 **or offer shipped CONUS. **Will ship internationally at cost.*
> Shoulder - 21"; P2P- 28"; Sleeve-34" from center of back; Length(from Bottom of collar)- 33"
> 
> 
> 
> *Thomas Pink 16.5-36 Superfine 2-fold X-long sleeve French-cuff shirt
> *Made in England. Spread collar. The shirt has 3 holes for cuff-links. Excellent condition.
> *Price** $20 **-> $18 **or offer shipped CONUS. **Will ship internationally at cost.*
> Shoulder - 20"; P2P- 24.5"; Sleeve-36" or 37" from center of back; Length(from Bottom of collar)- 36"





datsunfan said:


> Black and brown overcoat by unknown maker. The only tag in this coat is an ACWA Union tag from the 1962-1976 (has red numbers so it is from the early part of that period). Measures to a 40S. I wear a 42S(19" shoulder, 24.5 sleeve, 22.5" chest) and the coat fits me pretty well over just a shirt. The shell material feels like wool. Front pockets are lined with a material that feels and looks like it could be a jersey fabric. Split raglan shoulders with very little if any padding. 3 button front. Zip-out lining with pass through to the 2 exterior pockets. Many more photos here.
> 
> *Price **$55 **-> $45 or offer **shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally at cost minus $16.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> width at middle button: 23.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Vent length: 13"
> Weight with lining is about 3.5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Norton Ditto dark gray herringbone wool suit in size 42 Tall. Excellent condition. Jacket is fully canvassed and has a single rear vent. Jacket sleeves are lined and body is quarter-lined. Pants aredouble forward pleated and unlined. Trousers have belt-loops and interior suspender buttons. More photos here. The photo of the sleeve presents the most accurate depiction of the color. Note: there is some piling on the interior trouser pocket linings.
> 
> *Price ** $45 **-> $40 or offer **shipped CONUS. **Will ship internationally at cost minus $12.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket Measurements
> *-Half chest (pit-to-pit): 23"
> -Shoulder: 19.25"
> -Length(from bottom of collar): 32.5"
> -Sleeve length: 25" + 2" to let out
> -Waist(at top button): 21"
> -Lapel width: 3 5/8"
> *
> Pants Measurements*
> -Half waist: 18.5" + 1" to let out
> -Inseam: 31.5"+ 0.5" to let out (also has 1.5" cuff)
> -Outseam: 43.5"
> -Front rise: 12"
> -Rear rise: 18"
> -Thigh width: 13"
> -Knee width: 11.5"
> -Leg opening: 9.75"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Moving towards Spring! LOVELY Pure Silk puppytooth jacket with subtle overcheck.*

Half canvassed and fully lined, this jacket would be perfect for this Spring, as it's cut from heavier silk than jackets that would be more suitable for warmer weather. (It's about the weight of a mid-weight tweed.) The cloth is wonderful--a lovely black and cream puppytooth with a subtle overcheck of light blue and mustard. This is a standard contemporary cut jacket, with a single vent, two button front, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA from 100% Pure Silk, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## recoveringchef

DROP!



recoveringchef said:


> Size 10 EEE Allen Edmonds Park Avenue in black. These are truly in great condition. I have a pair in brown, 10 EEE that fit perfectly, but these black ones seem to fit more like a true 10. I have had them re-soled and haven't worn them since. They look amazing.
> 
> $100! Shipped CONUS.


----------



## anonymouz

Knit ties
Gray (2.25" wide, 100% wool), navy (2" wide, 100% cotton)
$15 shipped each ($25 shipped for both)


----------



## NMC

Alden Black Tassel Loafer, Size 10.5. $45 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## jkidd41011

Not sure if there is interest in older tech outerwear, but since I've seen interest in some of the older LL Bean stuff I'd give this a try. I came across a made in USA Gore Tex Outer Limits by Gerry Sz Large. Has the storable hood. It's in really excellent condition.




























Asking $50.00 Shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC JACKETS from 32rollandrock and efdll. Tweed, Harris Tweed, 3/2 Blazer, Camelhair! Paul Stuart, Huntington, Southwick, more!*

I have several beautiful, classic jackets to pass on today! As always*, all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart, fabric woven in Scotland.*

This is beautiful! Cut from a cloth woven in Scotland in a classic basketweave pattern with Royal Blue and Red overcheck, this lovely jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features a single center vent, and was Made in Canada by Samuelsohn. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer. 

Tagged a 45 Extra Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length (BOC): 34








    

*2) Old-School Made in USA Land's End Harris Tweed*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a truly lovely Harris! Cut from brown herringbone with the classic Harris vertical striping in russet, lichen green, and gorse yellow, this jacket has a single vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked football buttons that go so well with rugged tweed. This jacket has a two button front closure, and four buttons cuffs--none of which show any patina at all! It was Made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal, since I'm

*asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4








   

*3) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Donegal-esque weekend tweed jacket with three patch pockets!*

*UPDATE: This is probably around a 36R in size! *

Perfect for the weekend, this lovely jacket is cut from Donegal-esque tweed. It features the rare and desirable three patch pockets, is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was Union-Made in the USA. This is avery unstructured jacket, and so while the shoulders are padded this is needed to give it shape. This jacket does have a tiny and perfectly square 1mm hole in the back, but this can only be seen when the jacket is held up to the light--and then only from the inside. Close inspection shows that this is a missed stitch, and not a snag or moth, and so was there when the jacket was new. However, because of this this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2








   

*4) BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Southwick 3/2 sack navy blazer*

*Claimed!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautiful navy flannel, this classic 3/2 sack blazer from Southwick features patch pockets and a single vent. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and was Made in the USA. This is an absolutely wonderful, classic trad blazer from one of the great tradly makers of American clothing, so if this is your size grab it--it's lovely!
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

    

*5) BEAUTIFUL Huntington Camel Hair Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

Another beautiful jacket! Made in the USA by Huntington, this is a wonderfully soft camelhair jacket in a darker glen plaid with a lovely subtle tan overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and has a single vent and the classic two-button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it still have the basting attached to the sleeve where the original sleeve lapel was sewn, showing how little this has been worn. This really is a wonderful jacket, and an absolute steal at just

*$45, or offer. 

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4








     

*6) FREE Harris Tweed herringbone jacket*

This is a lovely, classic grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed jacket. It has a single vent and football buttons. Unfortunately, it also has several small snag holes on each sleeve. I've checked these carefully, and they are NOT from moth (which has a distinctive look to the edges), but seem to be from being caught on barbed wire and pulled roughly off. There's too many of these for re-weaving to be feasible, but the good news is that they're not all that obvious, and so this jacket would be wearable as a weekend beater. However, because of the damage it's sustained, it's *FREE--just send me $13 to cover shipping costs*!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31

[​
 

Four of the holes can be seen here:



*7) Textured weekend jacket with three patch pockets!*

This is weekend tweed as it should be--lovely and textured with a very rough hewn air to it, and the ever-desirable three patch pockets! Made in the USA, this tweed is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, with a single center vent. It's an older tweed, and I'm conservative in rating older items, so I would put this as being in Very Good condition, even though it has no flaws that I can detect at all! A great weekend item, I'm

*asking just $30, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pants, shirts, sweaters, Classic Trucker jacket from the overstuffed closets of 32 and efdll!*

More items from 32rollandrock and efdll! As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers Hudson pants.*

Flat front. In excellent condition! Tagged 36/32. Waist (laid flat): 17 1/5, Inseam: 31 1/2. *Asking $25, or offer*.

 

*2) LL Bean pants. *

Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). *Asking $20, or offer.*

  

*3) Faconnable shirt. 17R. *

Excellent condition! *Asking $18, or offer. *

  

*4) Sz 46 Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater.*

*STILL AVAILABLE!*

*Knitted in England*, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest: 24 1/2, Sleeve: c. 37. Length: 28. *Asking $25, or offer.*



*5) ICONIC Made in the USA Levi's Trucker jacket, size L. 
*
*Claimed!*

You all know what this is--the iconic Levis Trucker jacket. Unlike most now, this was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 34
Length: 25 1/4

  

*6) Handloomed in Co. Mayo, Ireland. CLASSIC Irish cardigan! *

*Claimed!*

This is beautiful! It does have one small flaw; a couple of broken stitches at the side, near the seam, as shown. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Marked a size 40, this measures Chest: 21 1/2, Sleeve: c. 31 (measured from the center neck, like a dress shirt), Length: 25.


----------



## CMDC

STILL DROPPING...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers wide wale khaki 3/2 corduroy sack
> 2 patch pockets
> Tagged 43L but see measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> $33 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 darted wide wale coruroy sport coat in rich forest green. Fully lined. Excellent condition.
> 
> Tagged L. These tend to run big in my experience. See measurements.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> 
> $33 conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A good day for you 42s...
A few things I mentioned the other day, plus a very nice and "rare" sport jacket from Norman Hilton to start:

(forgive the poor handling of white balance in these pics)

*Norman Hilton Herringbone Tweed w/Bellows Pockets -- 42L*

The pictures tell the story. This one is in excellent condition with great details you don't see too often, even on this forum. Some wear showing on the leather buttons.

Sh: 19", Sl: 25", L(boc): 32", Ch: 22.5"

$60 shipped.










*Norman Hilton Navy Pinstripe 2-pc Sack -- 42L*

Quintessential trim traditional sack, and a real keeper.
Excellent condition, showing very little wear. The fabric feels and looks like new. No flaws. (Has a little lint on it in these pics.)

Sh: 18", Sl: 26", L(boc): 32, Ch: 22"
W: 18", Ins: 34"

$110 shipped.










*Brooks Brothers Glenplaid 3-pc Sack -- marked 42R*

A nice vintage three piece in very serviceable condition--no visible flaws, but the lining shows minor stains. In consideration of this, this classic full suit for only:

*Sold.*

Sh: 18", Sl: 24", L: 30.5", Ch: 22.5"
Vest: 21.5"
W: 19", Ins: 30" (1 7/8" cuffs)


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> *3) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Donegal-esque weekend tweed jacket with three patch pockets!*
> 
> Perfect for the weekend, this lovely jacket is cut from Donegal-esque tweed. It features the rare and desirable three patch pockets, is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was Union-Made in the USA. This is avery unstructured jacket, and so while the shoulders are padded this is needed to give it shape. This jacket does have a tiny and perfectly square 1mm hole in the back, but this can only be seen when the jacket is held up to the light--and then only from the inside. Close inspection shows that this is a missed stitch, and not a snag or moth, and so was there when the jacket was new. However, because of this this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm
> 
> *asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+3)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2


That looks prime for my scissors! :devil:


----------



## conductor

Brooks Brothers ties claimed - others still available.



conductor said:


> A few ties for your consideration - $25 for first purchase, additional ties $15 (shipped conus)
> Offers always welcome
> 
> 1. Atkinsons Irish Poplin (presumably made in Ireland as well)- 50/50 wool/silk 58" x 3.75"
> 2. Neiman-Marcus knit tie - not sure of the content or where it was made 50" x 2.5"
> 3. Chipp - Emblematic tie - ambulance with ambulance chaser 56" x 3 3/8"
> - Imported (doesn't say from where) 60% Terelene 40% Cotton
> 4. Brooks Brothers 346 - Turtles - USA made of imported fabric, pure silk 60" x 3.5"
> - has a slight wrinkle that will need to be pressed out
> 5. Brook Brothers Makers - Flowers - USA made, woven in England, pure silk 59" x 3.75"


----------



## TweedyDon

The Corbin 44L jacket and the green cords, both listed above, have now been claimed--thank you!

I'll be listing some beautiful ties from edfll tomorrow, as well as some tradly variants from myself!


----------



## SartoNYC

NMC - Selling the Alden Shoes, above, is a good and honest man. I made a mistake on the sizing and he fixed the situation asap. Thank you.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Someone should buy that made in Canada Aquascutum raincoat - they don't make them like that anymore, believe me!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on things from 32rollandrock and free items from efdll!*

Price drops on remaining items from *32rollandrock's* first haul--all of which are now absolute *steals*! A*nd offers are still very welcome!*

Free items from *efdll*--just send me the actual cost of shipping!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) Stunning Irish tweed in a wonderful gunclub check!*

*Claimed!*

*2) Cashmere (?) plaid 3/2 sack*

A wonderful, striking jacket in a 3/2 sack cut with a high lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features the classic two-button cuffs and has a single vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly cashmere--or, at least, a cashmere-wool blend that's mainly cashmere. This was Union-made in the USA for a the West Coast firm of John Horan, and, apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the top of the vent, is in absolutely excellent condition. If you like this jacket--and who wouldn't?--grab it, as there's unlikely to be another one along any time soon!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve:25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shouler: 18 1/2
Length: 30








    

*3) Harris Tweed with patch pockets and goose motif lining--from Eddie Bauer (when it was good!)*

Cut from classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed, this terrific jacket has patch pockets, a 3-button front (given its vintage, this is a tradly variant on the 3/2 roll), three button cuffs, a single lapped hook vent, and a wonderful half lining with a goose motif in dark brown, the perfect complement to the dark chestnut of the tweed. This jacket is also half-canvassed--and was Union-Made in the USA for Eddie Bauer back when it was a genuine outdoor outfitter. This jacket does have some tearing in the lining in the back of the neck area, as shown, and this will need to be patched. Because of this, this jacket is only in Very Good condition,and hence I'm

*asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4








       

*4) Pendleton Shooting Jacket*

Cut from a midweight tweed with a birdseye mixture of charcoal and chestnut, this lovely shooting jacket has a functional bi-swing back for ease of movement, the ever-desirable patch pockets, a single center vent, and a full lining. It also has the classic leather-style football buttons, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 38, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










*5) Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professioanl interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*6) Smaller Bold basketweave Harris Tweed, with flecks!*

Cut from a highly unusual bold basketweave Harris tweed in charcoal and dark tan, flecked throughout with berry red and turquoise, this lovely smaller Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4








    

*7) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4








    

*8) TREA suit; Made in Italy from Loro Piana fabric.*

Cut from Tasmanian Super 120 cloth from Loro Piana this wonderful suit is a classic grey, with a three button front a side vents. It features pick stitching on the lapels and the pocket flaps. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It is in superb condition, and almost certainly unworn; all the front pockets are still sewn shut. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged an EU54 (US44)*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist 9laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










         

*9) Hickey Freeman Customized Suit*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made for Barney's of New York and cut from a beautiful charcoal cloth with very subtle pinstriping in blue and red, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's the "Boardroom" model from H-F, and features four button cuffs and a center vent. It has very natural shoulders and pick stitching on the lapels and collar. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except that one of the cuffs needs to be re-sewn at the seam on the outside--a very minor job, and one that you won't need to do if you're having these altered, anyway.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2), plus 1 3/8 cuff.










     

*10) A TRAD ICON! Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal grey*

*Claimed!*

*11) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

Another beautiful trad suit! This is a wonderful glen plaid 3/2 sack, with the classic two button cuff and a center vent. Union-Made in the USA this lovely and versatile suit is half-canvassed and half lined. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front, and come uncuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Union-Made in the USA.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 43 with a 38 waist, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

Waist (laid flat): 18 7/8
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2)










    

*12) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor*

Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.

A*sking $24, or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*13) Corbin 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth
*
This is a wonderful jacket! The cloth is beautiful--a mini-houndstooth in forest green, bracken, and peatblack, which is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA by Corbin for the trad. store Jim Herron. It has a single vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it has a small rub mark at the top of one of the interior pockets, and some minor pilling under the arms. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence,

*asking just $22, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










   

*14) Made in Italy Canali Blazer for Bloomingdale's*

This is a very nice, contemporary standard blazer from Canali. half-canvassed and fully lined this is darted with a three-button front. It's fully lined and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Italy. It's in excellent condition, apart from a small white blemish on one sleeve which will almost certainly come out with dry cleaning and the fact that one of teh cuff buttons is broken, as shown. Owing to these flaws I'm

*asking $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










   

*15) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*

Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking

*just $12, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










     

*16) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*17) Shawl-collared tuxedo by Brooks Brothers*

*Claimed!
*
*18) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
*
You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.

*Asking $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/2










  

*19) Aquascutum raincoat*

*UPDATE: COAT NOW ON HOLD PP!*

Made in Canada from 100% cotton, this is a lovely creamy-khaki coat that's perfect for the Spring! The lining is lovely and striking, and very British--as is appropriate for a coat from the company that's the main rival to Burberry! This has a concealed placket, concealed interior side pocket, and sleeve adjusters. In excellent condition, apart from having the original owner's name lightly written on the interior label, as shown.

*Asking $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35, from middle of neck.
Shoulder: raglan, so NA
Length (BOC): 38 3/4










    

*20) LL Bean Field Shirt*

A terrific shirt that could also be worn as a casual jacket--great for running morning errands at the weekend. 100% cotton, Made in Canada, stud fastening on the front.

*Asking $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size XL Reg.*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/4










  

*21) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size Large.*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)










   

*22) CLASSIC Harris Tweed overcoat!*

This is wonderful, and I won't admit to how many times I've tried it on trying to convince myself that it wasn't too large. Cut from wonderful Harris tweed in dark chestnut brown and charcoal nailhead, this has a single vent and is half-lined. This has a small fray in the lining at the top of the back collar, and a very small snag hole under the right arm--I would list a picture of this, but it's so small that I can't find it again on looking! It is there, though, and with the fray renders this coat in Very Good/Excellent condition.

As such,* I'm asking just $40, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

I'm a size 40, and this is perhaps one size too large, so I would say that it's a size 42R or L; I mention this as the chest measurements make it appear smaller than it actually is.

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: c.36 1/2
Shoulder: NA--raglan cut
Length (BOC): 45








   

*23) Alan Paine sweater*

*Claimed!*

*24) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$10*

 

*25) Brooks Brothers casual plaid shirt, size L. Non-iron.[*B] $14/B]

 

*26) Brooks Brothers MUST IRON (Hurrah!); lovely thin pink stripe. Straight collar. 14.5 - 32.* *$14*

 

*27) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$8/B].

   

A few inexpensive items from me:

1) Pendleton Aran sweater. Size Large.

This is a lovely, thick, rugged sweater! Made in the USA, this would be in absolutely excellent condition except that there's a single dropped thread on the right hand shoulder seam, and the interior label is off on one side (both shown). As such, asking just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35
Length (BOC): 26

   

2) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS. International inquiries welcome!

Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

3) Made in Scotland tartan scarf--Dress MacDonald. 

Made in Scotland, this is a lovely scarf is versatile Dress MacDonald. It's in excellent condition; the only flaw is the lapel is coming off on one side, as shown.

Measurements: Width 11 3/4, Length: 50, Fringe 3 1/4 each end.

Asking $15, shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Vintage lead chicken not included! 








 


FREE ITEMS FROM EFDLL--just pay shipping!

1) Land's End Plaid--green based with purple overcheck. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.

 

2) Land's End Plaid--purple-based. Size L (16-16.5). A beautiful shirt, I believe that this has only been laundered, and is otherwise unworn.

 

3) Levis 501, Size 36, 32. Black, button fly, excellent condition.

  

4) Levis 505, Size 36, 32. Light colour as shown. (Dirty chalk?) Excellent condition.

Claimed!

5) Wrangler blue jeans; Size 35, 32. Excellent condition. 

  

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATE ON RAINCOAT!!*

*32rollandrock* has just PM'd me suggesting I look in the Aquascutum's (listed above) pockets....

...I just did, and *it is complete with its original tags*!

Now, who'll be first to grab this...?


----------



## dorji

^^TWeedyD- what size do you figure on the raincoat?


----------



## TweedyDon

My guess is that it's about a 42R--MAYBE a 40, if you like a roomier fit or layer a lot!


----------



## Jovan

In a day or so I'm going to list a couple of 15 1/2" 34-35 button-down shirts in addition to the stuff I've already listed (and let languish in third page hell). Keep those eyes open.

Seriously, can't believe no one wants that H. Freeman suit...


----------



## Doctor Damage

dorji said:


> TWeedyD- what size do you figure on the raincoat?





TweedyDon said:


> My guess is that it's about a 42R--MAYBE a 40, if you like a roomier fit or layer a lot!


Based on your measurements, I agree that Aquascutum coat is almost certainly a 42R. From past experience I know that vintage raincoats like these are true regular lengths: if you are a 42L and are thinking "it will be long enough", think again. Modern regular length coats seem a bit longer than vintage regular lengths, which I assume is so they will fit long sizes (presumably a one-size-fits-all scheme so companies can simplify their offerings). Someone buy that coat!!! It's too nice to overlook. In stores today you'd pay well over a grand for a similar coat and it wouldn't be as well constructed nor would the cloth be as thick.


----------



## AHS

Any interest out there in this? Price drop to $70 shipped CONUS. It really is a beauty!



AHS said:


> Cashmere 1972 Brooks Brothers Brown / White Houndstooth Sportcoat.
> 
> No fabric tag but you'll know it is cashmere when you feel it. Custom made by BB in 1972.
> 
> I've done the best I can with measuring. Jacket is unvented, 2 button front, 2 buttons on each sleeve. Jacket measurements:
> 
> a. pit to pit: 20"
> b. shoulder to shoulder: 17-3/4"
> c. sleeve from shoulder to end? 24" R, 23-1/2"L
> d. length of coat from top of collar: 30-1/2"
> 
> Good condition, although there is a small section in the back where the jacket is starting to "pill" and one "stain" -- really not noticeable -- on one of the lapels.
> 
> This is a really beautiful, soft, one-of-a-kind item. Asking $99 shipped CONUS or best offer.
> 
> Returns accepted, of course. Let me know if you have questions or would like additional bad photos from my iphone!
> 
> Thanks, AHS


----------



## leisureclass

*Fair Isle and Argyle Sweater Vests*

Calling all Small Trads who'd like to get their sweater vest on:









Vest 1) Allen Collins Shetland Argyle - Khaki with Grey and Cream - Tagged size 36 - Measures 19" in p to p and 24" back length - ideal for a gentleman of jacket size 36 or so (condition notes, there is a small wear spot on the back near the shoulder, not a moth bite, a wear spot. Easily fixable by someone handy with thread - this is captured in picture 2 in the thumbnails) ASKING $25 Shipped CONUS.

Vest 2) Mervyn's Boy's Collection (?) Cream/off white Fair Isle with grey, cranberry, and brown. Exactly the same measurements as vest 1, so again ideal for a tradly gentlemen than wears a size 36 jacket. Excellent condition. No content tag but is likely all wool. ASKING $25 shipped CONUS.

IF YOU WOULD LIKE BOTH: 40 shipped CONUS

please PM me with any questions


----------



## Andy Roo

Now $70 shipped.



Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras 3/2 sack, size 40R. Center vent, two-button cuffs, patch pockets, partially lined. White, mother-of-pearl buttons. Perfect condition, except the top (hidden) button is missing. Wonderful jacket. $100 shipped.
> 
> Chest: 21.5";
> Shoulders: 18.5";
> Length BOC: 30";
> Sleeves: 25.5".


----------



## ATL

Any interest? Offers, please.



Alden for Brooks


Shells: 9 1/2 C
Brown calf: 9 1/2 D


----------



## dorji

Doctor Damage said:


> Based on your measurements...that Aquascutum coat ...


Naw, I am a 40L trying to see just how big it really fits! It is not for me it seems...someone will scoop it up. Thanks tweedyD and docD.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Calling 42Ls... Anyone out there? The navy pinstripe here is the chance of a lifetime as far as I can see, and if it fit me.... The thing is in really excellent condition (perhaps these photos don't capture it) but I'd be willing to buy it back from you for half again more if you don't agree, just to have it pressed and professionally photographed to show people that _I_ have it.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Norman Hilton Herringbone Tweed w/Bellows Pockets -- 42L*
> 
> The pictures tell the story. This one is in excellent condition with great details you don't see too often, even on this forum. Some wear showing on the leather buttons.
> 
> Sh: 19", Sl: 25", L(boc): 32", Ch: 22.5"
> 
> $60 shipped. >>> *How's about $45?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norman Hilton Navy Pinstripe 2-pc Sack -- 42L*
> 
> Quintessential trim traditional sack, and a real keeper.
> Excellent condition, showing very little wear. The fabric feels and looks like new. No flaws. (Has a little lint on it in these pics.)
> 
> Sh: 18", Sl: 26", L(boc): 32, Ch: 22"
> W: 18", Ins: 34"
> 
> $110 shipped. >>> $100! Wow!


----------



## ATL

I didn't pick this guy up because I have way too many clothes that don't fit anyway. 40 Long old-school Brooks trench coat. No belt, but it has the lining (I guess I could snag a belt of a similar-looking trench). Anyone want me to snag it for them? $40?


----------



## conductor

Your 42L offerings are sooooooo tempting.......must.....resist.......



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Calling 42Ls... Anyone out there? The navy pinstripe here is the chance of a lifetime as far as I can see, and if it fit me.... The thing is in really excellent condition (perhaps these photos don't capture it) but I'd be willing to buy it back from you for half again more if you don't agree, just to have it pressed and professionally photographed to show people that _I_ have it.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Members have been posting 42L stuff? I guess I will have to start reading this thread again. I had given up a long time ago since the stuff posted always seemed to be 40R or smaller...


----------



## jwooten

There's been a lot of great 42L items lately, but I'm not in the position to have a go at any of it. So someone help me out and remove the temptation.


----------



## CMC

*Cologne swap*

I have a 6 oz. bottle of Brooks Brothers 1818 that's 3/4 full. I'm ready for something different and will happily trade (don't worry if your bottle is smaller). Interested in other BB or RL fragrances or whatever else you might have.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS*

*Corbin Tweed 3/2 Sack ~42L*

This is a gorgeous jacket that unfortunately doesn't fit me in the shoulders. Made in the USA, it is fully canvassed and partially lined. 3/2 front closure, sack cut, three buttons cuffs, single rear vent.
A gorgeous olive/gray tweed with greens, reds, and oranged mixed throughout. This is truly a gorgeous tweed that I would not be passing along if it were an inch smaller in the shoulders. Made by Corbin for Logan's of Midway. No apparent issues.

19" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves + 2" | 31.5" BOC









  

*Asking $45 > $42 CONUS

Belts
1) Dooney and Bourke navy/green surcingle belt.
I bought this on the forums a couple of weeks ago but it is too small for me. It is marked 36 - it measures 34.5" from center hole to end-of-strap. No issues, in great shape.
2) Trafalgar stretch belt, size 38. Measures 36" center hole to EOS. Made in USA. No issues.


















Asking $15 > $13.50 each CONUS.*


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy, PM sent on Harris tweed in dark chestnut brown and charcoal nailhead overcoat.


----------



## Kreiger

*38R Southwick Navy 2btn Suit*

*Southwick *for Mills Touche. Size ~38R see measurements. Heavy navy cloth with subtle charcoal heather. Nice suit. Flat front pants, no cuffs.



















Measurements:
Chest p2p: 20
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24.25
Length: 30

Trousers:
Waist: 34.5 with 1.5 to let out
Inseam: 29.5 in with 2.75 to let out

Price: *$75 shipped CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Harris tweed overcoat, the Aquascutum raincoat, the HSM Donegal-esque tweed, the Southwick 3/2 sack BLAZER, the 3/2 olive-y green sack from College Hall, the two free Land's End shirts from efdll, and the tartan scarf have all now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Help me make room in my closet: More drops!*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Wool
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Michelsons of London Wool and Angora*: This is a lovely tie I picked up here from Cardinal either last year or the year before. However, I've only worn it once and it deserves a better home. It is soft as all get out and has a vivid red liner that matches the accents in the tie. Excellent shape. $18/16/$14
> 
> *Lancashire Saxony for Nordstrom*: Tags read "Woven in England" and "Made in America" as well as "All Saxony Wool." This wool tie has lovely shades of green and blue mixed with the dominant lighter plum. $15/13/$11
> 
> *Or both for $22!*
> 
> *Silk
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Rep*: This one has that desirable black and white Brooks tag. Great shape. $15/13/$11
> 
> *Robert Talbot Best of Class for Nordstrom*: Five years ago, this one got a good bit of rotation in my closet, but I've been on a tie binge since then and it's sadly been neglected. It's held up excellently, however, without even a hint of knot memory. $13/11/$9
> 
> *Or both for $18
> *
> *Or all four of them for $35!*
> 
> _*Bowties: Sold
> *_


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

jwooten said:


> There's been a lot of great 42L items lately, but I'm not in the position to have a go at any of it. So someone help me out and remove the temptation.


There has been, and I'm in the middle of R/L, but have had some good finds as late!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Drops: Trying to find a home for these.*



Mississippi Mud said:


> Some new, some still hanging around.
> 
> *Brooks Makers 41L Sack
> 
> *This one just about has it all: 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, lapped seams, lower patch pockets, embossed leather "hanging sheep" buttons. The buttons are in absolutely mint condition and the jacket itself is in excellent shape, without flaw. Striking houndstooth pattern. As Tweedy Don once said of a similar jacket, the buttons alone in such condition are worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder 18.5
> Chest 21.5
> Sleeve 25.25 (+2)
> Length 32 BOC
> 
> Asking $70/60/50
> 
> *Unworn Barbour Corduroy Trousers 33/32*
> 
> These were under the tree this year with my name on them. However, upon washing them for the first wearing they shrunk a bit, and they were already a bit snug on me. I have no idea what my better half paid for them, but I'm sure it's significantly more than what I'm asking. To the details then: Substantial dark rust/brown cords, single rear pocket. The fit features somewhat trim cut legs (nothing too hip though) combined with a generous rise. They are marked 34 but would really be better for a 32 or 33.
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements: 16.75 waist (thick corduroy though); 32 inseam
> 
> Asking $45/42/39/$35
> 
> *Barbour Tyne Crewneck Size 40: Sold*
> 
> *Ecru Mercer and Sons, 17.5/35
> *
> I bought this from Wisco, but in my enthusiasm, I forgot I take a long in the M&S. Curse of the lengthy torso and all. Point collar. Excellent shape. I'm just asking what I paid (not even coming close now).
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $22/20/18/16
> 
> *Vintage Viyella, Large but see measurements
> *
> From Deacon Brothers, a venerable producer of outdoor clothing, this one is 55% wool/45% cotton in a chocolate brown. Great for chopping your wood this winter. A little wrinkled from storage, but in solid shape for a shirt of this age. Measures 22.5 across the chest, 31 in total length, and 24.5 sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $22/20/18/16


----------



## Pugin

*Now just $35! *Help find this a home!_

Bought this from Conductor, but misjudged how wide the shoulders would need to be. Great all-purpose coat! Offering it here again for the same price._

_Norm Thompson Field Blazer - 100% wool, made in England_

_Unlined, true sac cut. Has neck stay for flipped up collar. Two inner pockets, one with zip closure. _
_Patch pockets had addition side entry pockets immediately under the patch (but two separate pockets!). _

_In great shape but REALLY need to be pressed._

_40ish_

_Pit to Pit 21"_
_Length from BOC 30"_
_Sleeve 26.5"_
_Shoulder 18"_


----------



## CMDC

LLBean lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Tagged Size M

Pit to Pit: 21; Length: 25

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd
Made in USA
Unlined collar
15.5 x 32

$22 conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Another reminder to 42Ls (who might not have been looking yet):

At the bottom of the page previous, some Norman Hilton I dare say you're not likely to see the likes of again for a long time, if ever...



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan Full-Strap Loafer -- 10D*
> 
> In good condition. Soles and heel edges better than 50%. Shine 'em and tree 'em and go out and get 'em...
> 
> $130 shipped. >>>> *$100!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L.L. Bean made in USA Tan Suede Bucks -- 9.5 D*
> 
> Very nice condition, lightly worn, and only just a spot dirtied up--could be cleaned, but then, that's why they're called "dirty bucks". They look like Walk-Over make, but others might know more about that.
> 
> $60 shipped. >>>> *$40!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*
> 
> Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.
> 
> $60 shipped. >>>> *$40!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*
> 
> Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.
> 
> $60 shipped. >>>> *$40!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*
> 
> Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...
> 
> $40 shipped. >>>> *$30!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*
> 
> Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)
> 
> $85 shipped. >>>> *$65!*
> 
> 26.5" wide, 22.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hand Tailored in Ireland Heavy, Thick Tweed*
> 
> Completely hand-stitched, thick (Harris?) houndstooth tweed, buttons in excellent condition, some minor wear showing in the lining and (visible in the pics) pit stains... Needs a good dry cleaning on account of it. So, only...
> 
> $25 shipped. >>>> *$15!*
> 
> Sh: 19", Sl: 23.5", L: 29", Ch: 22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*
> 
> This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.
> 
> $75 shipped. >>>> *$65!*
> 
> Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*
> 
> Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.
> 
> The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).
> 
> $160 shipped. >>>> *$145!*
> 
> Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*
> 
> Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.
> 
> *Sold, pending transfer...*
> 
> Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Golden Bear Leather Jacket -- L*
> 
> Buttery-soft. Some minor scuffs and scrapes that should buff out or polish over very easily.
> 
> $60 shipped. >>>> *$35!*
> 
> Sh: 24", Sl: 25.5", L: 29", Ch: 27"


----------



## Hardiw1

I'm usually a 10.5, but I'm eying those tassels very hard! Must resist...


----------



## ATL

Hardiw1 said:


> I'm usually a 10.5, but I'm eying those tassels very hard! Must resist...


The brown loafers are taken. $160 shipped for the shells.


----------



## conductor

Kenneth Gordon - USA made (New Orleans) - %100 cotton
Tagged a L, sleeves measure 35" from middle of collar area
button down collar

Asking $25 shipped conus











Bills Khakis (M3) - In excellent condition - USA made - 100% cotton

Measure 36" X 29"

Claimed! shipped conus











Purple Heather Hand Knit - Made in Ireland - 100% wool
In great shape!

31" from BOC
34" sleeve from MOC
23" chest

$40 shipped conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS--and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Moving towards Spring! LOVELY Pure Silk puppytooth jacket with subtle overcheck. 
*
Half canvassed and fully lined, this jacket would be perfect for this Spring, as it's cut from heavier silk than jackets that would be more suitable for warmer weather. (It's about the weight of a mid-weight tweed.) The cloth is wonderful--a lovely black and cream puppytooth with a subtle overcheck of light blue and mustard. This is a standard contemporary cut jacket, with a single vent, two button front, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA from 100% Pure Silk, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $29, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 32








     

*
2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Glen Plaid sack, made by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton

*This is simply wonderful! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this wonderful glen plaid jacket is cut as a traditional American 3/2 sack. It features a lovely lapel roll, unusual three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was made in the USA by Corbin, easily comparable to Southwick, if not better, for the now-defunct The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Great Four Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the heyday of the "Ivy Look" period, of which only Hilton remains. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4








     

*3) Moving into Spring! BEAUTIFUL, STRIKING Brooks Bros. 100% Pure Silk Jacket

*Half-canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful 100% Pure Silk jacket from Brooks Brothers is perfect for the upcoming warmer weather of Spring and Summer. Cut from wonderfully textured, slubby silk in a striking seafoam blue-green and finished with contrasting bone-cream-coloured buttons, this jacket has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4








    

*4) CLASSIC 3/2 SACK NAVY BLAZER! Hopsack cloth, PATCH POCKETS, brass buttons. *

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this classic hopsack blazer would be perfect for Spring and Summer.... which might be right around the corner, or else might not--who knows given this weather? This jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was--of course!--Union Made in the USA. It's a classic navy, and NOT washed out at all--I still haven't got the trick of photographing dark colours down yet. It's also in excellent condition. It might come as a surprise to younger chaps, but this is from Jos. A. Bank.... yes, there was a time, Virginia, when Bank retailed clothes to rival Brooks and Press, and didn't give its blazers away if you bought two boxes of cereal. This is a wonderful, classic blazer that will serve you in good stead for many years to come.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length 29 1/8








    

*5) BEAUTIFUL & RARE Heathery slate-grey solid-coloured Harris Tweed, with PATCH POCKETS! *

Solid-coloured Harris Tweeds are rare, and this one is a beauty--a classic and versatile heathery tweed in a wonderful dark slate blue-grey; my pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice. Made in Canada, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It also features patch pockets, a single centre vent, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons; here, in a complementary black with no signs of patina at all! It also features an ornamental throat latch is either suede or alcantara; this shows some minor surface wear. In addition to being cut from a rare tweed this is also a rare smaller size--so grab it it it'll fit you while it's still available!  This jacket is in excellent condition--indeed, it appears unworn and still have that lovely peaty smell of new tweed when you press your face up close to it and breathe in!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29








      

*6) MADE IN ENGLAND overchecked tweed, woven in the British Isles. Ticket pocket! Lapped seams*!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Made in England jacket is cut from absolutely beautiful tweed woven in the British Isles. Featuring a base of rich brown tones with a lovely overcheck of forest green, scarlet, and pale sky blue this tweed really is lovely, and is readily comparable in quality to Harris or Donegal tweeds, but with a softer hand and better drape. The jacket features the classic leather covered buttons, a single centre vent, and a fully functional ticket pocket. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and if it was a 40L it wouldn't be here!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## jt2gt

Anybody want this at $25 shipped. Just looking to move it, so if you like, make an offer. Looks great and no flaws just doesn't fit me.



jt2gt said:


> Great looking Cream colored Chunky Lands End Aran/Cable/Fisherman sweater. Great condition, no flaws. Marked 38-40, but fits like a true 40-42. In other words, to big for my 38S.
> 
> Take it for $35 shipped CONUS. Will trade for smaller similar sweater or fair isle pattern sweater.
> 
> Thanks...JT


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*42R Corbin worsted sack suit, charcoal pinstripe*

I bought this off of the exchange a while back, but it doesn't quite fit. It has all the tradly bells and whistles. The shoulders are exceptionally minimal, and are probably the thinnest of any suit I own.

Trousers have a flat front and no cuff.

I was asking $35, but you can take it for $20 shipped.



*Brooks Brothers 15.5 x 34 OCBD*
The color is ecru.
Extra Slim Fit.
Only worn a handful of times.



Yours for $30 shipped.

I'm currently taking pictures and measurements on a 38R charcoal pinstriped Southwick flannel suit. I should have it up here tomorrow. Just a heads up, if you're interested.


----------



## svb

Allen Edmonds "Wilbert" Size 8D.

*$40 shipped.*

*Price includes USPS priority 2-3 day shipping to continental US.*

PM for payment info.


----------



## NMC

NMC said:


> Alden Black Tassel Loafer, Size 10.5. $45 shipped in CONUS.


$40 shipped


----------



## Jovan

jt2gt said:


> Anybody want this at $25 shipped. Just looking to move it, so if you like, make an offer. Looks great and no flaws just doesn't fit me.


It would help if you gave more information. Measurements, etc.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Vintage Bass Weejuns, black -- 10.5 C*

Anyone want to know what the real Weejuns were?

These are a lightly worn pair from the good ol' days. The uppers are in fantastic shape and barely show any flex, as if they were worn only a couple of times to break them in. The all-leather sole isn't much worse, but you can see they were walked on--and there is some residue of a grease pencil I thought it would be better to remove before it set (ended up just kind of smudging it). Anyway, Bass Weejuns practically NOS from back when, when they made them like they should--with suicide heels and all... The insole heel liner is slightly curled.

$45 shipped.










*Allen Edmonds Saratoga, burgundy -- 9.5 C*

The sun was already going down by the time I got to take these shots, so they are a little dark...

These are in very good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do have a couple of noticeable marks at the inner part of the heels as you can see. They are made in AE's polished cobbler--which is a high grade of corrected grain, very supple--and aren't plasticky at all, as some CGs can be, and they will make a very serviceable pair for just about any but the most demanding occasions. Very clean insoles as well (the light makes it hard to tell).

(Marked FR on the bottom--see the close-up side pic for what I believe to be the factory defect, it's hardly noticeable and doesn't seem to be something that would become an issue.)

On the number 3 last.

Only $35 shipped.


----------



## Kreiger

Bump with price drop, now $70 shipped CONUS



Kreiger said:


> *Southwick *for Mills Touche. Size ~38R see measurements. Heavy navy cloth with subtle charcoal heather. Nice suit. Flat front pants, no cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest p2p: 20
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length: 30
> 
> Trousers:
> Waist: 34.5 with 1.5 to let out
> Inseam: 29.5 in with 2.75 to let out


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Oops, I left out the measurements for the suit in my recent post.

Anyway, both items are still available.



DoghouseReilly said:


> *42R Corbin worsted sack suit, charcoal pinstripe*
> 
> I bought this off of the exchange a while back, but it doesn't quite fit. It has all the tradly bells and whistles. The shoulders are exceptionally minimal, and are probably the thinnest of any suit I own.
> 
> Trousers have a flat front and no cuff.
> 
> I was asking $35, but you can take it for $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> 
> *Jacket:*
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18-5/8"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 24-3/4" (plus 2" to let out)
> Arm pit to armpit in the front: 22"
> Back of collar to bottom of jacket: 33-1/4"
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 36" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 30" (plus 2-1/2" to let out)
> Rise: 11"
> Total length: 41"
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 15.5 x 34 OCBD*
> The color is ecru.
> Extra Slim Fit.
> Only worn a handful of times.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for $30 shipped.
> 
> I'm currently taking pictures and measurements on a 38R charcoal pinstriped Southwick flannel suit. I should have it up here tomorrow. Just a heads up, if you're interested.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$45 Bass Weejuns Made in USA 9.5D in Black. Uppers are in really good shape. There is some wear to the soles, but there is also quite a bit of life left.
https://postimage.org/

$45 Sebago Penny Loafers Made in Maine, USA 9D The uppers are in very good shape and lots of life left to the soles and heels. There is a ding to the back quarter of the left shoe. I have shown it in the last pic.
https://postimage.org/

$50 Sebago Campsides 9.5D Made in USA I was heartbroken that these did not quite fit me. The soles do not look like they have been walked on. Uppers have no issue except for the typical handling wear. A classic!
https://postimage.org/

$40 Sebago Campsides 12m Made in USA Again very clean. Virtually no wear to the soles. The uppers show some wear and a few scuffs, but nothing that would not happen within the first week of wear.
https://postimage.org/

$75 Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 10.5D I would guess these were worn maybe 5 times? The uppers are exceptionally clean and the soles have very little wear.
https://postimage.org/


----------



## jkidd41011

Good deal for the Park Ave's in that condition shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anyone have any input on the fit of the USA Campsides? I feel like I've heard that they run a little large, but I can't be sure.


----------



## wacolo

ArtVandalay said:


> Anyone have any input on the fit of the USA Campsides? I feel like I've heard that they run a little large, but I can't be sure.


Art, I am fairly easy 10M in most things. These are a little too snug on me, so in my opinion they run true. But others may have a different opinion.


----------



## ballmouse

Would you happen to know if the penny loafers are TTS or slightly smaller? I have the AE Maxfields and think they are sized maybe .5 size too small if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

wacolo said:


> Art, I am fairly easy 10M in most things. These are a little too snug on me, so in my opinion they run true. But others may have a different opinion.


Thanks for the heads-up. Ideally I'm a 12.5M and I was hoping those 12s would work. Because obviously I need _another _pair of mocs/boat shoes.


----------



## wacolo

I think the Bass are TTS. I have the same shoe in a 10 and it is fine. I would be hard pressed to comment on the Sebago.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Pugin

*SOLD*. _

Bought this from Conductor, but misjudged how wide the shoulders would need to be. Great all-purpose coat! Offering it here again for the same price._

_Norm Thompson Field Blazer - 100% wool, made in England_

_Unlined, true sac cut. Has neck stay for flipped up collar. Two inner pockets, one with zip closure. _
_Patch pockets had addition side entry pockets immediately under the patch (but two separate pockets!). _

_In great shape but REALLY need to be pressed._

_40ish_

_Pit to Pit 21"_
_Length from BOC 30"_
_Sleeve 26.5"_
_Shoulder 18"_


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*38R Southwick Flannel Suit
*
A recent vintage Southwick flannel suit. Charcoal with light blue and grey pinstripes. Half canvassed and half lined. 2 button undarted. The trousers are flat-fronted and cuffed. It's a great winter-weight suit. Shame its too short for me.








*
Click Here for more photos.

Measurements

**Jacket:
*Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 17-1/2"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 26"
Arm pit to armpit in the front (from side seam to side seam): 19"
Bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 30-3/8"
*
Trousers:
*Waist: 33" (plus 2-1/2" each side to let out)
Inseam: 33" (plus 1-1/2" to let out)
Rise: 12"
Total length: 44-1/4"

This suit is all yours for $55 shipped.


----------



## ATL

Who needs some J Press pants? 




Small tear below right rear pocket:





20 1/4 waistband measured flat on table

25 1/2 inseam with 1 ½ cuff


----------



## CMDC

Troy Shirtmakers Guild navy gingham bd. Excellent condition.
17 x 34/35

$24 conus


----------



## conductor

Gah! Sooooo close to my size!



CMDC said:


> Troy Shirtmakers Guild navy gingham bd. Excellent condition.
> 17 x 34/35
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Updates!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS--and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Moving towards Spring! LOVELY Pure Silk puppytooth jacket with subtle overcheck.
> *
> Half canvassed and fully lined, this jacket would be perfect for this Spring, as it's cut from heavier silk than jackets that would be more suitable for warmer weather. (It's about the weight of a mid-weight tweed.) The cloth is wonderful--a lovely black and cream puppytooth with a subtle overcheck of light blue and mustard. This is a standard contemporary cut jacket, with a single vent, two button front, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA from 100% Pure Silk, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just* $29, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Glen Plaid sack, made by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton
> 
> *Claimed!
> 
> *3) Moving into Spring! BEAUTIFUL, STRIKING Brooks Bros. 100% Pure Silk Jacket
> 
> *Claimed!
> 
> *4) CLASSIC 3/2 SACK NAVY BLAZER! Hopsack cloth, PATCH POCKETS, brass buttons. *
> 
> Half-canvassed and half-lined, this classic hopsack blazer would be perfect for Spring and Summer.... which might be right around the corner, or else might not--who knows given this weather? This jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was--of course!--Union Made in the USA. It's a classic navy, and NOT washed out at all--I still haven't got the trick of photographing dark colours down yet. It's also in excellent condition. It might come as a surprise to younger chaps, but this is from Jos. A. Bank.... yes, there was a time, Virginia, when Bank retailed clothes to rival Brooks and Press, and didn't give its blazers away if you bought two boxes of cereal. This is a wonderful, classic blazer that will serve you in good stead for many years to come.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length 29 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) BEAUTIFUL & RARE Heathery slate-grey solid-coloured Harris Tweed, with PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> Solid-coloured Harris Tweeds are rare, and this one is a beauty--a classic and versatile heathery tweed in a wonderful dark slate blue-grey; my pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice. Made in Canada, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It also features patch pockets, a single centre vent, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons; here, in a complementary black with no signs of patina at all! It also features an ornamental throat latch is either suede or alcantara; this shows some minor surface wear. In addition to being cut from a rare tweed this is also a rare smaller size--so grab it it it'll fit you while it's still available!  This jacket is in excellent condition--indeed, it appears unworn and still have that lovely peaty smell of new tweed when you press your face up close to it and breathe in!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) MADE IN ENGLAND overchecked tweed, woven in the British Isles. Ticket pocket! Lapped seams*!
> 
> Claimed!


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> LLBean lambswool sweater vest
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged Size M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21; Length: 25
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd
> Made in USA
> Unlined collar
> 15.5 x 32
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## wacolo

Southwick Sacks! None of these have size tags, so the sizes I have listed are estimations. I did however double check all of the measurements. So please go by them more than my listed sizes. All prices are shipped CONUS. Thanks for looking.

1. $45 44R/L 3/2 and a single vent. Medium weight in what I assume is 100% wool. Clean with no stains or holes. The fabric is in great shape.

Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 25 +1
https://postimage.org/

2. $45 48R Yellow and white windowpane. A great coat for spring/summer. The material I would guess is Linen/Silk, but there is no material tag. Again, 3 button sack with a single vent. No issues condition wise. 
Chest 25
Shoulders 20.25
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25 +1
https://postimage.org/

3. $45 44R 3/2 and a single vent. Medium weight tweed in gray. It is not as heavy as an Harris Tweed, but it has some body to it. Clean with no stains or holes. The fabric is in great shape.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 25 +1
https://postimage.org/

4. $45 46R 3/2, swelled edges and a single vent. Medium weight wool in a lovely shade of green. I really wish this one fit me. Clean with no stains or holes. The fabric is in great shape. And please excuse the fit on the mannequin. The lapel does roll properly.
Chest 24.5
Shoulders 19.25
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 25.25 +1
https://postimage.org/

5. $45 44R/S 3/2, swelled edges and a single vent. Medium weight tweed in brown. Again, not as heavy as an Harris Tweed, but it has some body to it. Clean with no stains or holes. The fabric is in great shape.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 23.5 +1"
https://postimage.org/

6. $65 46R Again, I wish this one fit. A good weight on this one in brown. 3/2 sack, single vent. The pants are flat front and are cuffed. You can gain 1" to probably 3" in the inseam if you lose the cuffs. Clean with no stains or holes. The fabric is in great shape.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25.5 +1
Pants
Waist 20
Inseam 30
https://postimage.org/

Outseam 40.5 (from bottom of waistband)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and updates on items from 32rollandrock and efdll!*

*
SUITS AND JACKETS!*
​*1) Cashmere (?) plaid 3/2 sack*

A wonderful, striking jacket in a 3/2 sack cut with a high lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features the classic two-button cuffs and has a single vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly cashmere--or, at least, a cashmere-wool blend that's mainly cashmere. This was Union-made in the USA for a the West Coast firm of John Horan, and, apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the top of the vent, is in absolutely excellent condition. If you like this jacket--and who wouldn't?--grab it, as there's unlikely to be another one along any time soon!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve:25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shouler: 18 1/2
Length: 30








    

*2) Harris Tweed with patch pockets and goose motif lining--from Eddie Bauer (when it was good!)*

Cut from classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed, this terrific jacket has patch pockets, a 3-button front (given its vintage, this is a tradly variant on the 3/2 roll), three button cuffs, a single lapped hook vent, and a wonderful half lining with a goose motif in dark brown, the perfect complement to the dark chestnut of the tweed. This jacket is also half-canvassed--and was Union-Made in the USA for Eddie Bauer back when it was a genuine outdoor outfitter. This jacket does have some tearing in the lining in the back of the neck area, as shown, and this will need to be patched. Because of this, this jacket is only in Very Good condition,and hence I'm

*asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4








       

*3) Pendleton Shooting Jacket*

*Claimed!*

*4) Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professioanl interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $17, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*5) Smaller Bold basketweave Harris Tweed, with flecks!*

Cut from a highly unusual bold basketweave Harris tweed in charcoal and dark tan, flecked throughout with berry red and turquoise, this lovely smaller Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4








    

*6) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4








    

*7) TREA suit; Made in Italy from Loro Piana fabric.*

Cut from Tasmanian Super 120 cloth from Loro Piana this wonderful suit is a classic grey, with a three button front a side vents. It features pick stitching on the lapels and the pocket flaps. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It is in superb condition, and almost certainly unworn; all the front pockets are still sewn shut. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged an EU54 (US44)*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist 9laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










         

*8) Hickey Freeman Customized Suit*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made for Barney's of New York and cut from a beautiful charcoal cloth with very subtle pinstriping in blue and red, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's the "Boardroom" model from H-F, and features four button cuffs and a center vent. It has very natural shoulders and pick stitching on the lapels and collar. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except that one of the cuffs needs to be re-sewn at the seam on the outside--a very minor job, and one that you won't need to do if you're having these altered, anyway.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2), plus 1 3/8 cuff.










     

*9) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

Claimed!

*10) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor*

Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.

A*sking $22, or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*11) Corbin 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth*

This is a wonderful jacket! The cloth is beautiful--a mini-houndstooth in forest green, bracken, and peatblack, which is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA by Corbin for the trad. store Jim Herron. It has a single vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it has a small rub mark at the top of one of the interior pockets, and some minor pilling under the arms. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence,

*asking just $24, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










   

*12) Made in Italy Canali Blazer for Bloomingdale's*

This is a very nice, contemporary standard blazer from Canali. half-canvassed and fully lined this is darted with a three-button front. It's fully lined and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was made in Italy. It's in excellent condition, apart from a small white blemish on one sleeve which will almost certainly come out with dry cleaning and the fact that one of teh cuff buttons is broken, as shown. Owing to these flaws I'm

*asking $13--basically, shipping costs alone!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










   

*13) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*

Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking

*just $12.50--shipping costs!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










     

*14) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*COATS*​
*1) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
*
You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.

*Asking $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/2










  

*2) LL Bean Field Shirt*

A terrific shirt that could also be worn as a casual jacket--great for running morning errands at the weekend. 100% cotton, Made in Canada, stud fastening on the front.

*Asking $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size XL Reg.*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/4










  

*3) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size Large.*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)










   

*VARIA*​
1) *Brooks Brothers Hudson pants.*

*Claimed!*

*2) LL Bean pants. *

Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). *Asking $18, or offer. *

  

*3) Faconnable shirt. 17R. *

Excellent condition! *Asking $16, or offer.*

  

*4) Sz 46 Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater.*

Knitted in England, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest: 24 1/2, Sleeve: c. 37. Length: 28. *Asking $22, or offer. *

 

*5) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$12*

 

*6) Brooks Brothers casual plaid shirt, size L. Non-iron.[*B] $12/B]

 

*7) Brooks Brothers MUST IRON (Hurrah!); lovely thin pink stripe. Straight collar. 14.5 - 32.* *$12*

 

*8) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$8/B].

   

9) Levis 501, Size 36, 32. Black, button fly, excellent condition.

FREE--just pay shipping costs!

  

10) Wrangler blue jeans; Size 35, 32. Excellent condition. 

FREE--just pay shipping costs!

  *


----------



## TweedyDon

*More from 32 and edfll!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart, fabric woven in Scotland.*

This is beautiful! Cut from a cloth woven in Scotland in a classic basketweave pattern with Royal Blue and Red overcheck, this lovely jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features a single center vent, and was Made in Canada by Samuelsohn (thanks jrd617!) It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 45 Extra Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length (BOC): 34








    

*2) Old-School Made in USA Land's End Harris Tweed*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a truly lovely Harris! Cut from brown herringbone with the classic Harris vertical striping in russet, lichen green, and gorse yellow, this jacket has a single vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked football buttons that go so well with rugged tweed. This jacket has a two button front closure, and four buttons cuffs--none of which show any patina at all! It was Made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal, since I'm

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4








   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Huntington Camel Hair Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

Another beautiful jacket! Made in the USA by Huntington, this is a wonderfully soft camelhair jacket in a darker glen plaid with a lovely subtle tan overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and has a single vent and the classic two-button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it still have the basting attached to the sleeve where the original sleeve lapel was sewn, showing how little this has been worn. This really is a wonderful jacket, and an absolute steal at just

*$38, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4






     

*4) Textured weekend jacket with three patch pockets!
*
This is weekend tweed as it should be--lovely and textured with a very rough hewn air to it, and the ever-desirable three patch pockets! Made in the USA, this tweed is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, with a single center vent. It's an older tweed, and I'm conservative in rating older items, so I would put this as being in Very Good condition, even though it has no flaws that I can detect at all! A great weekend item, I'm

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## CMDC

Two sportcoats for those in the 40S neighborhood. Excellent condition on both.

Huntington 3/2 sack navy sportcoat. This is a lightweight jacket in what seems to be a linen/silk/wool blend. Will be great for warmer weather. Fully lined.

Tagged 40S but runs a bit larger in the chest so see measurements.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24 +2

$40 conus



















Brooks Brothers 2b darted herringbone sportcoat--light blueish/gray herringbone w/blue and gold windowpane. Material not noted but appears to be linen/silk blend. Fully lined

Tagged 40S

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 24 +2

$40 conus




























$70 for the pair


----------



## AlanC

It appears I will be returning to more Southern climes, which means I need to shed some cold weather gear as well as cull the closet some. All of these items were purchased for my own use, and come from my own closet.

*Sorel Caribous*
Made in Canada
Size 9

Great shape, some scuffing on the uppers, soles are immaculate. These will deal with most any snow you want to throw at it. I won't need these where I'm headed.

Please note these are the old made in Canada version.

$80 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img6612pv.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img6613o.jpg/ https://img528.imageshack.us/i/img6615n.jpg/

*Keith Highlander* saddles
Made in USA
Size 9C

I purchased these NOS, and have worn them a handful of times. I have too many shoes, and still seem to buy more. I'm letting these go. They're American classics, though.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img6619h.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/img6620p.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img6621k.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img6622o.jpg/

*Sperry* penny loafers
Size 9 M

These really are great shoes that I hate to see go. They polish up nicely and feel great. I have too many loafers for these to see any use. These were purchased new by me. They're in overall excellent condition.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img6616zd.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6617j.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img6618q.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

A bit of a longshot but if anyone has a spare navy grenadine in good shape lying around, I'd be interested.


----------



## ballmouse

John Molloy Fisherman Sweater.
100% Pure New Wool.
Made in Ireland.

*$45 + free shipping in CONUS!*

Chest: 22"
Sleeve (From armpit): 19"
Length (from top of back collar): 27"

I also recommend that the wearer have at minimum a 16.5" neck, as he probably doesn't want too much open space in the neck.


----------



## NMC

Price drop


NMC said:


> Alden Black Tassel Loafer, Size 10.5. $45 $35 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

^That's a steal on those Alden tassels.


----------



## brantley11

AlanC said:


> ^That's a steal on those Alden tassels.


If only they weren't a B width


----------



## sbdivemaster

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

**********************************************
*SHIRTS*

All shirts are considered to be true to size; if you have
any questions or want specific measurements or pics
please feel free to send a PM. :icon_smile:

All shirts are in excellent condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!

*Shirts are **$20 CONUS
Buy 2 or more @ $15 each, plus actual shipping.*
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!

*PLAIDS AND CHECKS*

A selection of shirts in various checks and plaids. Some of these
still have laundry tags (the BB tan check seems unworn).

Fac. *Large* Plaid - medium twill
BB *17 x 34* Purple Gingham - broadcloth
BB *17 x 34* Two Purple Gingham - broadcloth
BB *17 x 34* Blue/White Check - broadcloth
RL *16 x 33* Purple/Tan Check - broadcloth
IB *17 x 34* Tan/Blue Check - broadcloth
BB *Large* Tan/Blue Check - medium broadcloth

Click pics for larger view.



*STRIPES*

A selection of shirts in various stripes.

HSM *17 x 35* Blue Stripes - herringbone
CT *Medium* Purple/Tan Stripes - broadcloth
BB *17 x 34 Slim Fit* Maroon/White Uni-Stripe - broadcloth
VV *Large* Green Pin Stripes - broadcloth
RL *17 x 34* Coral w Blue Stripes - oxford cloth

Click pics for larger view.

*SOLIDS*

A couple of solid colored shirts. (Behar stone seems unworn)

IB *17.5 x 35* Stone - oxford cloth
LE *16.5 x 35* Pink - oxford cloth
BB *Medium* Peach - oxford cloth
RL *16 x 33* Green - oxford cloth

Click pics for larger view.

All shirts are considered to be true to size; if you have
any questions or want specific measurements or pics
please feel free to send a PM. :icon_smile:

All shirts are in excellent condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!

*Shirts are **$20 CONUS
Buy 2 or more @ $15 each, plus actual shipping.*
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!

**********************************************
*NECKTIES*

All ties are in VG+ condition, but will need some steam
to take out wrinkles; otherwise, no spots, stains, tears,
snags, etc. If you have any questions or want specific
measurements or pics please feel free to send a PM. :icon_smile:

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!

*Ties are **$10 CONUS
Buy 2 or more @ $8 each, plus actual shipping.*
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*GEOMETRICS*

Geometric Pattern Ties.

Ferrell Reed *57" x 3.5"* (Kenady's - fallen SoCal men's shop)
Derrick Rayne *57" x 3.5"* (Rayne's -fallen NoCal men's shop)
Valentino Pietro *55" x 4"*

Click pics for larger view.

*PATTERNS*

Various Pattern Ties.

Carlo Ricci *56" x 4"*
Brandini *60" x 4"*
BB Chain Links(?) *58" x 3.5"*
BB Ring Links(?) *58" x 3.5"*

Click pics for larger view.

*FLORALS*

Various Floral Pattern Ties.

Mallory Church *55" x 3.75"*
Lands End Red *58" x 3.5"*
Lands End Yellow *58" x 3.5"*

Click pics for larger view.

*SKINNY TIES*

Break Out, Get A Little Funky.

Harvey's Brocatelle *55" x 2.5"* (Harvey's Neckwear - fallen SoCal tie maker)
Davidoff Brocatelle *57" x 3.25"* (Davidoff - Swiss Tobacconist)
Carini Paisley-esque *54" x 2.5"* (Unknown if related to Levy's in Nashville)
Shemoy Paisley *57" x 3"*

Click pics for larger view.

*TRAD TIES*

FINALLY!

Polo Ralph Lauren *56" x 3.5"*
Brooks Brothers *56" x 3.75"*

Click pics for larger view.

All ties are in VG+ condition, but will need some steam
to take out wrinkles; otherwise, no spots, stains, tears,
snags, etc. If you have any questions or want specific
measurements or pics please feel free to send a PM. :icon_smile:

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!

*Ties are **$10 CONUS
Buy 2 or more @ $8 each, plus actual shipping.*
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

*OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

**********************************************

*I will have Pants (cords), Jackets, Sweaters, Tennis Shirts,
and some more Dress Shirts coming out in the next few days.*

*Anyone interested in Aloha Shirts?*


----------



## 32rollandrock

SHOES AND A GRAIL

First up, some Hanover longwings, 9D, in scotch pebblegrain. There is an teensy flaw on the collar of the right shoe, pictured, but nothing serious--if it were me, I'd leave it, otherwise, a cobbler should be able to handle it for a little bit of nothing. Thick soles, no flaws to uppers. $30 CONUS.













Italian made boots by Brassboot in 11. No issues, and these have very little wear--practically new. $35 CONUS












A pair of black Hanover longwings in 8.5D. Thick soles, no issues, fantastic uppers. I'm tempted to keep them because they're my size, but I have too many shoes. $30 CONUS












Some made-in-USA Bass Weejuns in 10C. These are immaculate and appear to have been barely worn. $35 CONUS












A pair of made-in-Italy Johnston and Murphy Passports in 7.5D. Brand new with zero issues. $40












And, finally, the grail. I am hating life that this does not fit me. This BB 3/2 sack tweed jacket appears as if right off the rack. No holes, no stains, no tears, no flaws of any kind, and the lining is also perfect. Two patch pockets, and simply magnificent. Your odds of ever finding another BB University Shop of this vintage in this condition are essentially zero. Measurements are: Pit to pit, 20.25 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches, with another 1.5 inches possible. SOLD


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Last Time Around For A Few of These Items: Get them now if you are interested!*

Originally Posted by *Mississippi Mud* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1267877#post1267877
_
*Brooks Makers 41L Sack

*This one just about has it all: 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, lapped seams, lower patch pockets, embossed leather "hanging sheep" buttons. The buttons are in absolutely mint condition and the jacket itself is in excellent shape, without flaw. Striking houndstooth pattern. As Tweedy Don once said of a similar jacket, the buttons alone in such condition are worth the price.
















Measurements:
Shoulder 18.5
Chest 21.5
Sleeve 25.25 (+2)
Length 32 BOC

Asking $70/60/50/45

*Unworn Barbour Corduroy Trousers 33/32*

These were under the tree this year with my name on them. However, upon washing them for the first wearing they shrunk a bit, and they were already a bit snug on me. I have no idea what my better half paid for them, but I'm sure it's significantly more than what I'm asking. To the details then: Substantial dark rust/brown cords, single rear pocket. The fit features somewhat trim cut legs (nothing too hip though) combined with a generous rise. They are marked 34 but would really be better for a 32 or 33.



Measurements: 16.75 waist (thick corduroy though); 32 inseam

Asking $45/42/39/35/32

*Barbour Tyne Crewneck Size 40: Sold*

*Ecru Mercer and Sons, 17.5/35
*
I bought this from Wisco, but in my enthusiasm, I forgot I take a long in the M&S. Curse of the lengthy torso and all. Point collar. Excellent shape. I'm just asking what I paid (not even coming close now). 



Asking $22/20/18/16/14

*Vintage Viyella, Large but see measurements
*
From Deacon Brothers, a venerable producer of outdoor clothing, this one is 55% wool/45% cotton in a chocolate brown. Great for chopping your wood this winter. A little wrinkled from storage, but in solid shape for a shirt of this age. Measures 22.5 across the chest, 31 in total length, and 24.5 sleeve.



Asking $22/20/18/16/14_


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

That houndstooth tweed Mud has on offer appears to be one he got from me some two years ago or so, and I can attest to the condition and character of that jacket myself. Someone really should snatch it up...


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*An RL Jacket and Essentially Free Stuff*

Here are a couple of things I'm just looking to clear out of my closet. If nobody is interested, I'll just donate them.

*Mountain Khakis: 35x32 (marked 36x34)
*
Mountain Khakis have gotten great reviews here and rightfully so. They're durable and make a great yard work pant. They are a bit frayed on the back of the cuffs but have no stains. I'm only selling them because I've shrunk out them and bought a new pair.

$7+actual shipping



*Barry Bricken Silk/Linen Jacket: 44-46?
*
OK, this doesn't exactly fit the forum's aesthetic, but I thought I would post it for someone who needed a cheap summer jacket. Yes, it's black and unvented and has some minimal shoulder padding, but it does have three patch pockets and is undarted. It is a wonderfully light fabric that breathes quite well. I bought it when I was in college from quite a traditional men's shop in Oxford, Mississippi. Sized a Large but the measurements are shoulder 20.5; length BOC 30.5; chest 23; sleeve 24.5.

$7+actual shipping




*
RL Blue Label Three Patch Pockets Flax 42-44R/L
*
Ok, so this isn't essentially free, but it's an incredible jacket. Whoever buys it will be thrilled. Like many things, I bought this a few years ago, just prior to joining the forum and lost a bit of weight (see the pants above). The 100% flax fabric is a great weight for spring, about as heavy as a very lightweight tweed, and is in a darker brown glen check with a light green overcheck. Really nice colorway for spring and early fall. It was made in Italy and has very, very soft shoulders--I don't think there's any padding there at all. When I bought it, I think it was supposed to be a three button, but when worn, it rolls to about 2.75 or 2.5. The condition is superb; I probably wore it less than 10 times

Measurements: shoulder 19.25; chest 22.5; length BOC 31.5; sleeve 25 (+1.5 to use)









$80 shipped


----------



## Mississippi Mud

GentlemanGeorge said:


> That houndstooth tweed Mud has on offer appears to be one he got from me some two years ago or so, and I can attest to the condition and character of that jacket myself. Someone really should snatch it up...


It is one and the same, GG.


----------



## fastfiat81

*Florshiem Imperial Shell Cordovan 10C*

I am starting to clean out the closet. Picked these up, but they don't quite fit my wide feet. The uppers are in good condition, but they really need to be resoled in my opinion and I never will get around to it. $75 CONUS
















[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TweedyDon

The Paul Stuart jacket, the heathery Harris Tweed, the Pendleton sweater from a while back, and the jeans from edfll have all now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## leisureclass

Really jealous of whomever picked up that BB Tweed on the last page. What an amazing looking jacket.


----------



## Yuca

Most definitely. Fingers crossed it will fit me.


----------



## jkidd41011

Pendleton Unstructured Jacket Tagged Size L *$30.00 Shipped



























*


----------



## ATL

Speaking of Aquascutum ... This one is a little too long for me:

Canadian made.


----------



## rabidawg

I'm just guessing here, but you'll probably get more interest with price and measurements.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Troy Shirtmakers Guild navy gingham bd. Excellent condition.
> 17 x 34/35
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## Pugin

I have a navy blue Sam Hober grenadine -- standard width and length -- that I don't get much use of. Looking to pass it on for *SOLD*.


----------



## ATL

rabidawg said:


> I'm just guessing here, but you'll probably get more interest with price and measurements.


Sorry, I tend to forget all the different forum rules. If I posted this on the thrift thread on SF with a price and measurements, someone would certainly complain.

I just assumed that interested parties would send me a message.


----------



## rabidawg

Definitely not complaining, and it's certainly not a rule that one must post prices/measurements. But I know that I personally pass over listings without them.


----------



## caravan70

rabidawg said:


> Definitely not complaining, and it's certainly not a rule that one must post prices/measurements. But I know that I personally pass over listings without them.


Agreed, and I suspect that plenty of eBay sellers have lost significant amounts of money as well by not posting measurements.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Florsheim Kenmoor Burgundy Shell Cordovan LWB -- 10 B*

One for the permanent collection...

These are in excellent condition, as you see, and little worn; nearly NOS.
I wanted to get these pics before the sun went down, so you'll see a little dust and whatnot on the surface--just give 'em some (Mac)tention and go...

$165 shipped.


----------



## andy b.

ATL said:


> Speaking of Aquascutum ... This one is a little too long for me:
> 
> Canadian made.


For the benefit of the group, I'm interested. So, what is the price and measurements? 
How heavy is the fabric?

Andy B.


----------



## Javarama

In response to an earlier post of yours , " First Forey " ; you may like to pay a visit to a new bespoke tailor over on Magazine street. His name is Henry Torrence , and the store is called Appartique. It's located right next to Aidan Gill.


----------



## datsunfan

*Recent Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Peak Lapel 41R/37W, 40R Harris Tweed and drops*

*Recent Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Peak Lapel Dark Brown Suit. Vitale Barberis Canonico Fabric- 41R/37W*.Tagged Size: 41R/35W, Actual Size 41R/37W. 100% wool. Jacket liningmaterial: Bemberg Rayon. Trouser lining material: 100% viscose. 2button front. Fully lined jacket. Side vents. Flat front trouser.Pants half lined to knee. More photos here.

**Condition note:There is a small cut in the crotch of the pants. Please see photos

*Price $55 or offer shipped CONUS. International shipping at cost. Offers welcome. **SOLD*










*Jacket Measurements
*-Half Chest (pit-to-pit): 22"
-Shoulder: 18.5"
-Length(from bottom of collar): 31"
-Sleeve length: 24.5" + 1" to let out
-Waist(at top button): 21"
-Lapel Width:3.5"
*Pants Measurements*
-Half Waist: 18.5" + 0" to let out
-Inseam: 28" + 0"to let out (has 1.5" cuff, but hem was done by machine)
-Front Rise: 10.75"
-Rear Rise: 17.75"
-Thigh width:10.5"
-Knee width: 10"
-Leg opening: 8.5"

      
 

Brown and black Harris Tweed 3B SC by unknown maker. Measures to a 40R. Flapped hacking pockets. The jacket does not have any country oforigin or an identifiable (at least that I can identify) maker tag.There is zero padding on the top of the shoulder, but some at the end. The chest is fused. Metal buttons.

**Condition note:There is an 1/8" hole in the left arm ( about 5.5" from sleeve end)that goes all the way through the outer shell wool fabric to the lining.

*Price $30 or offer Shipped CONUS. **International shipping at cost. Offers welcome.*


















*
Measurements*-
Half chest (pit-to-pit): 21"
-Shoulder: 18.25"
-Length(frombottom of collar): 30"
-Sleeve length: 24.5" + 0.5"to let out
-Waist(at middle button): 19.5"
-Max lapelwidth: 2.5"

   
  

Dooney & Bourke Cotton/Leather Braces. Made in England. Brass adjusters and leather fittings. Black cotton front with tan elastic rear. 
*Price $20 shipped CONUS *

Condition note: There is a scratch on the left adjuster that can be sort of seen in the first photo. It is located in the center of the frame. Overall they are in great condition.

   

Drops



datsunfan said:


> *Chaps Ralph Lauren for Satel's Wine- colored 3/2 Sportcoat 40R*
> Made in the USA of 100% wool. The wool has a visible weave and a rough texture. Fully-lined. Side vents. hacking pockets with ticket pocket. Leather buttons and elbow patches. There are a couple of flaws. The is a run on the left sleeve and a small hole on the right sleeve.
> *Price $35 $30 or offer shipped CONUS. **International shipping at cost. Offers welcome.*
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder - 18.5"
> P2P- 21.5"
> Waist(at middle button)- 19"
> Sleeve- 24.5" +1"
> Length(from BOC)- 30"





> *Norman Hilton for Richards of Mountain Brook 3/2 44L jacket (measures closer to a 42)
> Made in the** USA**. Feels like a wool/silk fabric. Quarter-lined. Fully-canvassed. Excellent condition.
> Flaws: bottom button on the right sleeve has been replaced with one that doesn't match exactly; the sleeve lining on that sleeve has not been reattached fully.
> 
> Price $35 $30 $25 or offer shipped CONUS SOLD
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulder - 18"
> P2P- 23"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
> Sleeve- 25.5" +1"
> Length(from BOC)- 32"
> 
> *


----------



## zzdocxx

All this talk about Norman Hilton and lo and behold there is one of his suits.

But 18" at the shoulders, isn't that kind of narrow for a 44 or even a 42?

(Not that I would know anything about it.)


----------



## CMDC

*MASSIVE SHIRT CONSOLIDATION AND SELL OFF!!!*

I've got a big box of shirts, many from the way back, that I'm going to consolidate and try to clear out. $14 conus each. For multiple purchases: 1st shirt $14; 2nd shirt is $10; 3rd is $8; 4th is $5; 5th is free.

Brooks Brothers short sleeve tartan sport shirt
14.5 neck



















Brooks Brothers white ocbd
Size S



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve patch madras
Size M



















Brooks Brothers pink pinpoint ocbd
15.5 x 32



















Brooks Brothers Makers blue must iron ocbd
15.5 x 32



















Brooks Brothers white bd w/ yellow check *SOLD PP*
15.5 x 33



















Brooks Brothers white and blue stripe forward point
15.5 x 34



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
16 x33



















Gitman Brothers white forward point w/blue stripe
16 x 33



















JPress royal blue pinpoint ocbd
16 x 34



















Huntington burgundy candy stripe pinpoint bd
16 x 34



















Brooks Brothers Makers red stripe bd *SOLD PP*
16 x 35



















Paul Stuart sport shirt--shades of purple
16 x 35



















Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 33



















Wm Fox of DC white pinpoint bd w/blue microcheck. Made in USA *SOLD PP*
16.5 x 34



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd w/white striping *SOLD PP*
16.5 x 35



















Gant Tartan ls bd sport shirt
Size L



















Brooks Brothers orange w/white stripe bd sport shirt
Size L



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve linen bd--white w/salmon and blue
Size L



















Paul Stuart pink long sleeve linen
Size L



















Brooks Brothers tattersall forward point--olives and greens *SOLD*
17 x 34



















Brooks Brothers must iron blue unistripe ocbd *SOLD*
17 x 35



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
17.5 x 33



















Brooks Brothers gingham bd--various blues *SOLD*
Size XL



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras
Size XXL slim fit


----------



## ATL

ATL said:


> Speaking of Aquascutum ... This one is a little too long for me:
> 
> Canadian made.


p2p: 23
sleeve: 25
shoulder: 20
length: 43

Content tag:

If $100 shipped is way out of the ballpark for this beautiful raincoat, shoot me an offer, because I honestly don't know if that's too much (or too little).


----------



## datsunfan

zzdocxx said:


> All this talk about Norman Hilton and lo and behold there is one of his suits.
> 
> But 18" at the shoulders, isn't that kind of narrow for a 44 or even a 42?
> 
> (Not that I would know anything about it.)


I agree, but I measured it several times. I wear 19" shoulders an tired it on and it felt like the measurement was correct. The jacket was one of 4 Norman Hiltons in the same size. There were 3 other Hong Kong bespoke suits made in the same style (3/2 sacks) for the same donor so I'm guessing he had nonstandard measurements.


----------



## hookem12387

Originally bought on the exchange, and it's a bit small, sadly. Steven Alan shaggy shetland in eggplant (it's most purple). The color is pretty accurate in the picture. I've seen shaggier shaggy's than this one, this one may more accurately be called brushed (lightly).
p2p: 18.5
$50 shipped

This jacket is from TweedyDon, and it's fantastic. Unfortunately, the sleeves just aren't going to get long enough for me. $40 shipped would be awesome.
Green cord jacket with elbow patches.

Sh: 18.25
P2P: 21
Sl: 25.5


----------



## sbdivemaster

hookem12387 said:


> Originally bought on the exchange, and it's a bit small, sadly. Steven Alan shaggy shetland in eggplant (it's most purple). The color is pretty accurate in the picture. I've seen shaggier shaggy's than this one, this one may more accurately be called brushed (lightly).
> p2p: 18.5
> $50 shipped


Great color! Wish it were my size...


----------



## dorji

Still have this LE green cord spotcoat, measures larger than it fits (good for a 40/41M/L or 42) for just $18:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115987-Lands-End-Green-Corduroy-SC-sz-L
and these three 16/35 from tyhritt, take all 3 for $25!
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?116046-Charles-Tyritt-shirts-16-35
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/dscn1248m.jpg/


----------



## Pugin

I have a green Drakes Moghul print wool-silk pocket square I'm ready to pass on. Worn four times; still in pristine condition. These are no longer available, so I'm going to start by asking *SOLD* shipped CONUS. First come, first served. Thanks!









It's the second from top in this picture (https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Wbd-uMYm...AAAEdA/E-M3MXeongs/s1600-h/drakes+squares.JPG).


----------



## Patrick06790

Still have things hanging around.


Brooks camelhair glen plaid, 3/2, three buttons on sleeves for some reason. I see no flaws. Chest 21, sleeves 24, shoulder 18, length from top of collar 31.5. Last photo is best for color. An eBay purchase that didn't work out, recently unearthed from my bursting closets. It didn't work out because I have expanded, with little hope of disexpanding in the immediate future. 

Tomorrow I turn 50. I consider this to be the beginning of my mid-life crisis. Take advantage of my enfeebled mental state and snag this beauty for the low exchange price of $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

Two Orvis sports shirts, tagged medium, with 48 " chests, 15.5 necks (about) and approx. 34/5 sleeves. Tattersall is 85 cotton/ 15 wool; other is all cotton. Tattersall has flap pocket that buttons; other has regular pocket that buttons.

$15 each shipped CONUS or both for $25. I can take more pix if you want.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've still got a nice old Brooks wash and wear sack suit listed below. I'll knock ten bucks off fora forum member. 

Get it? Fora forum? hahahaha


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. I am happy to ship internationally, and I will pick up some of the cost. All photos are clickable thumbs. All shirts are first quality (unless otherwise noted) with a mark on the label to prevent return to BB.

I am using a different format on this thread. I am only posting a shirt once, but listing each size which I have in that shirt. So just because the label I posted in the close up is a BB0 it doesn't mean that I don't have it in the other sizes I have listed.

Want a discount? Take $5 off the second and each subsequent shirt.

Black Fleece Sizing: Brooks Brothers Size Chart

Black Fleece Signature Check OCBD. *BB00*. $65.***SOLD***
Thom Browne White Pique Buttondown. *TB5.* $110.


Black Fleece Blue OCBD SS. * BB0*. $65.***SOLD***
Black Fleece White w Blue Stripe Pinpoint OCBD. *BB0*. $65.***SOLD***
Black Fleece Tan/White Check SS. * BB2. * $50.


Black Fleece Blue OCBD, Small hole on left front. * BB1.* $45.
Black Fleece Gray OCBD, Small mill flaw rt front. * BB3.* $60.
Black Fleece Gray OCBD, Small mill flaw rt front. *BB4* $60.


Black Fleece White/Blue Check Buttondown. * BB2*. $50***SOLD***
Black Fleece Blue OCBD, Tiny mill flaw in front below bottom button.. *BB3* $80.
Black Fleece White/Black/Yellow Plaid Buttondown.* BB3*. $65.***SOLD***


Black Fleece White w Lt Blue/Navy Check. *BB3*. $55.
Black Fleece White w Navy Microstripe Buttondown. Fabulous fabric, feels like Sea Island Cotton. *BB4*. $65.
Black Fleece White/Navy Pinpoint FC OCBD, Contrast Collar and Cuff. *BB4*. $60.


Black Fleece Blue w White Stripe OCBD FC Contrast Collar. *BB5*. $60.
Black Fleece Earth Tone Check OCBD. *BB5. *$60.
Black Fleece Fun Shirt OCBD. *BB5. * $70.


These Jack Spade shirts retail for $195.

Jack Spade Red University Stripe OCBD. *15.5-34*. $60
Jack Spade White w Navy Stripe Pinpoint OCBD. *16.5-35.* $60.
Jack Spade Blue OCBD. *16.5-35*. $60.
Jack Spade Plaid Gibson. *16.5-35. * $60.


Jack Spade Blue University Stripe OCBD. *17-36.* $60.
Jack Spade White OCBD. *17-36*. $60
Jack Spade Plaid Gibson. *17-36*. $60.
Jack Spade Blue OCBD. *17-36. * $60.


----------



## CMDC

*SOLD*
Burberry's for Saks Fifth Ave navy double breasted blazer
Side vents; fully lined.
Excellent condition--no flaws at all

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.75
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 25 +2

$45 conus


----------



## ballmouse

Blue Herringbone Harris Tweed SC. About 38R/40R. *$40 + free shipping in CONUS!*

Shoulder: 17.75"
Chest: 20.75"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 30.5"


----------



## Pugin

WTB: Oxxford sportcoats/blazers/suits in 38-40 regular or short.


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS...*



CMDC said:


> Two sportcoats for those in the 40S neighborhood. Excellent condition on both.
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack navy sportcoat. This is a lightweight jacket in what seems to be a linen/silk/wool blend. Will be great for warmer weather. Fully lined.
> 
> Tagged 40S but runs a bit larger in the chest so see measurements.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 24 +2
> 
> $36 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 2b darted herringbone sportcoat--light blueish/gray herringbone w/blue and gold windowpane. Material not noted but appears to be linen/silk blend. Fully lined
> 
> Tagged 40S
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24 +2
> 
> $36 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $62 for the pair


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!*

*I have many more tweeds, jackets, and coats coming--including Burberry and Aquascutum trench coats and old-school Barbours!--soon, so **OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME** on the remaining items from 32 and efdll below!*

*I'm shocked that the Field Coat hasn't been claimed yet--this is PERFECT for Spring!*

*2) Old-School Made in USA Land's End Harris Tweed*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a truly lovely Harris! Cut from brown herringbone with the classic Harris vertical striping in russet, lichen green, and gorse yellow, this jacket has a single vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked football buttons that go so well with rugged tweed. This jacket has a two button front closure, and four buttons cuffs--none of which show any patina at all! It was Made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal, since I'm

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4









   

*5) BEAUTIFUL Huntington Camel Hair Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

Another beautiful jacket! Made in the USA by Huntington, this is a wonderfully soft camelhair jacket in a darker glen plaid with a lovely subtle tan overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and has a single vent and the classic two-button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it still have the basting attached to the sleeve where the original sleeve lapel was sewn, showing how little this has been worn. This really is a wonderful jacket, and an absolute steal at just

*$30, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4








     

*7) Textured weekend jacket with three patch pockets!*

This is weekend tweed as it should be--lovely and textured with a very rough hewn air to it, and the ever-desirable three patch pockets! Made in the USA, this tweed is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, with a single center vent. It's an older tweed, and I'm conservative in rating older items, so I would put this as being in Very Good condition, even though it has no flaws that I can detect at all! A great weekend item, I'm

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2








   

*1) TREA suit; Made in Italy from Loro Piana fabric.*

Cut from Tasmanian Super 120 cloth from Loro Piana this wonderful suit is a classic grey, with a three button front a side vents. It features pick stitching on the lapels and the pocket flaps. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It is in superb condition, and almost certainly unworn; all the front pockets are still sewn shut. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged an EU54 (US44)*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist 9laid flat): 19
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










         

*2) Hickey Freeman Customized Suit*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made for Barney's of New York and cut from a beautiful charcoal cloth with very subtle pinstriping in blue and red, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's the "Boardroom" model from H-F, and features four button cuffs and a center vent. It has very natural shoulders and pick stitching on the lapels and collar. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except that one of the cuffs needs to be re-sewn at the seam on the outside--a very minor job, and one that you won't need to do if you're having these altered, anyway.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2), plus 1 3/8 cuff.










     

*5) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor*

Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.

A*sking $20, or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*6) Corbin 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth*

This is a wonderful jacket! The cloth is beautiful--a mini-houndstooth in forest green, bracken, and peatblack, which is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA by Corbin for the trad. store Jim Herron. It has a single vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it has a small rub mark at the top of one of the interior pockets, and some minor pilling under the arms. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence,

*asking just $20, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










   

*7) Made in Italy Canali Blazer for Bloomingdale's*

*CLAIMED!*


*8) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*

Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking

*NOTHING! This is FREE--just pay shipping costs of $12!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










     

*9) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*1) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
*
You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.

*Asking $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/2










  

*2) LL Bean Field Shirt*

A terrific shirt that could also be worn as a casual jacket--great for running morning errands at the weekend. 100% cotton, Made in Canada, stud fastening on the front.

*Asking $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size XL Reg.*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/4










  

*3) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size Large.*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)










   

*2) LL Bean pants. *

Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). A*sking $17, or offer. *

  

*3) Faconnable shirt. 17R. *

Excellent condition! *Asking $14, or offer.*

  

*4) Sz 46 Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater.*

Knitted in England, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest: 24 1/2, Sleeve: c. 37. Length: 28. *Asking $20, or offer. *

 

*7) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$10*

 

*8) Brooks Brothers casual plaid shirt, size L. Non-iron.[*B] $12/B]

 

*9) Brooks Brothers MUST IRON (Hurrah!); lovely thin pink stripe. Straight collar. 14.5 - 32.* *$12*

 

*9) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$7/B].

   *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Two more before the additions!*

*1) CLASSIC 3/2 SACK NAVY BLAZER! Hopsack cloth, PATCH POCKETS, brass buttons*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this classic hopsack blazer would be perfect for Spring and Summer.... which might be right around the corner, or else might not--who knows given this weather? This jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was--of course!--Union Made in the USA. It's a classic navy, and NOT washed out at all--I still haven't got the trick of photographing dark colours down yet. It's also in excellent condition. It might come as a surprise to younger chaps, but this is from Jos. A. Bank.... yes, there was a time, Virginia, when Bank retailed clothes to rival Brooks and Press, and didn't give its blazers away if you bought two boxes of cereal. This is a wonderful, classic blazer that will serve you in good stead for many years to come.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length 29 1/8








    

*2) Moving towards Spring! LOVELY Pure Silk puppytooth jacket with subtle overcheck*

Half canvassed and fully lined, this jacket would be perfect for this Spring, as it's cut from heavier silk than jackets that would be more suitable for warmer weather. (It's about the weight of a mid-weight tweed.) The cloth is wonderful--a lovely black and cream puppytooth with a subtle overcheck of light blue and mustard. This is a standard contemporary cut jacket, with a single vent, two button front, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA from 100% Pure Silk, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## jt2gt

Quoddy Peanut Griz Boat Shoes...after having these fully refurbed and resoled, I've determined they are a bit too small for me. These are size 8 and fit true to size (I am a 8.5 and these are slightly too short). New white boat soles, new laces, new insoles. These have that new shoe smell. Leather looks great, does have a few use marks. X stitch on toe is a cool touch and extra stitching around shoe from where crepe sole was taken off looks really good too. 

$85 shipped OBO CONUS. Thanks...JT


----------



## AlanC

*Woolf Bros.* charcoal herringbone overcoat
Estimated size: 42 S/R
Made in USA

This could be the only overcoat you ever need.

Barely worn, if at all. Like it came out of the store yesterday.

Store branded for Kansas City's late lamented Woolf Bros., this overcoat is Trad heaven: three button, no darts, two button cuff, canvas construction. This coat fits me, and I'm tempted to keep it. Don't let me. My coat closet is stuffed, and I'm headed South.

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal (a steal, steal, steal)

Chest: 23"
Shoulder:18"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.5"
Length from BoC: 37"










  

*Paul Stuart* white pinpoint oxford forward point collar shirt
Made in USA
15.5 x 34

A Trad staple for those days when you want to kick it up from an OCBD. Perfect shape.

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img6677d.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6678z.jpg/

*SOLD! Cable Car Clothiers* suede Harrington jacket
Tagged size: 40 (would work for a 38)

This great Harrington was just professionally cleaned by Arrow Fabricare, one of the nation's leading leather cleaners. It's in fantastic shape with some pilling to the tartan interior. Alas, the CCC label on the interior separated from the jacket during cleaning and is lost. I'm trying to thin out my outerwear, and this jacket is too snug on me these days. CCC would charge a mint for this thing.

$40 delivered (this is less than the cost of the cleaning)

Chest: 20.5"
Length from BoC: 25"

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img6671g.jpg/ https://img51.imageshack.us/i/img6672yv.jpg/

*SOLD!* J Press pinpoint oxford button down
Made in USA
15.5 x 34

Great shape, has dry cleaner tape on the bottom interior placket for ID purposes.

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img802.imageshack.us/i/img6679h.jpg/ https://img403.imageshack.us/i/img6680c.jpg/

*SOLD!* Barbarian rugby
Made in Canada
Size: Large (p2p: 22")

You've read the thread, now buy the shirt! A great way to try Barbarian out.

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/img6682m.jpg/


----------



## dorji

CT shirts have sold! Lands end green cord jacket still available.


----------



## Pugin

I have for offer two Hober ties that are a bit long for me now that I'm wearing trousers with a higher rise.

The first is a black reppe tie (details here: ). 3.25" x 56". Beautiful staple tie everyone should have; no issues. Asking *SOLD*.

The second is this striped grenadine (details here: ). 3.25" x 57". Wonderful, wonderful tie; no issues. Asking *SOLD*.


----------



## AlanC

^Stop doing this.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*More drops...

**Corbin Tweed 3/2 Sack Canvassed ~42L*

This is a gorgeous jacket that unfortunately doesn't fit me in the shoulders. Made in the USA, it is fully canvassed and partially lined. 3/2 front closure, sack cut, three buttons cuffs, single rear vent.
A gorgeous olive/gray tweed with greens, reds, and oranged mixed throughout. This is truly a gorgeous tweed that I would not be passing along if it were an inch smaller in the shoulders. Made by Corbin for Logan's of Midway. No apparent issues.

19" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves + 2" | 31.5" BOC









  

*Asking $45 > $42 > $39.50 CONUS

Belts
1) Dooney and Bourke navy/green surcingle belt - SOLD
2) Trafalgar stretch belt, size 38. Measures 36" center hole to EOS. Made in USA. No issues.


















Asking $15 > $13.50 > $12 CONUS for the Trafalgar.*

This is a Lands End two-button sack navy blazer, made in the USA. It features two lower patch pockets, a single vent, and is fully lined. There are no flaws to speak of.

Marked 44Reg. Measures 20" shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 25.25" sleeves, and 31" BOC. 








  
Asking *$35 > $30 > $28 > $26> $24 > $22*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Aquascutum Raincoat WITH TAGS! c. 40, 42. 100% COTTON, striking lining, Made in Canada.*

*I'm relisting this for TheGreatTwizz, for whom it was a tad short. In his estimation, it would best fit between a 42 - 46S.
*
*Please PM me with interest and offers!*

Made in Canada from 100% cotton, this is a lovely creamy-khaki coat that's perfect for the Spring! The lining is lovely and striking, and very British--as is appropriate for a coat from the company that's the main rival to Burberry! This has a concealed placket, concealed interior side pocket, and sleeve adjusters. In excellent condition, apart from having the original owner's name lightly written on the interior label, as shown. *This coat comes complete with its original tags!*

*Asking $40, or offer, shipped in CONUS
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 35, from middle of neck.
Shoulder: raglan, so NA
Length (BOC): 38 3/4


----------



## Hardiw1

AlanC said:


> ^Stop doing this.


Curious as to what you are referring to here. :icon_scratch:


----------



## AlanC

^Pugin keeps listing super nice stuff I want to buy. He already took a chunk of my money.


----------



## Hardiw1

Ahh, I know the feeling, my friend. That grenadine tie is excellent.


----------



## DFPyne

I can't believe these are both still available! Make offers!

1. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$90 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"



2. Allen Edmonds Macneil (9147S) Burgundy Longwings - 8.5E
Used With Box
[$150 Shipped - offers welcome]


















Additional photos available by request

3. Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
[$22 Shipped]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*4) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*$7, or offer. *


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Hanover Masterflex black captoes, 13D*

*Hanover Masterflex black captoes, 13D*









More Photos

A great pair of basic captoes. Size 13D. Made in the USA. They are corrected grain, take a shine easy, and look great. The soles and heels show very little wear and come with taps installed.

All yours for $34 shipped.


----------



## hookem12387

Going to make another attempt at this request. Thanks in advance, all.

Hopsack blazer (or other summer) blazer, 18-18.3" shoulders, 26-27" arms, 41/42ish chest. Anyone? Maybe?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Another request!*

Following hookem, does anyone have a plain orange tie--preferably a silk knit or in wool--that they'd be willing to part with cheaply? Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cashmere scarf and Viyella tartan shirt!*

I've just spent today organizing my closets.... well, no, I'm just spent today organizing my closet on the first floor; those on the second and third floors are still untouched! If you're a 40 or 42L you're in for some treats over the next few days... as are many of you in other sizes, as pressures of work ease off a bit and I'll have time to list things on the Exchange, including Burberry and Aquascutum trenchcoats, an old-school navy Barbour Border in size 40, and lots of lovely tweeds, blazers, and Spring jackets! Oh--and ties. Lots of ties, incluiding some beauties from *efdll*!

But, for now, a couple of small trad lovelies to whet your appetites for what's to come!

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM me with interest and offers!*

*1) Beautiful Made in the USA tartan Viyella shirt. Size L.*

If this fit me it wouldn't be here! A classic trad/Ivy shirt from Viyella, this was Made in the USA from 80% cotton and 20% wool. It's in a wonderful Scottish tartan, and is in absolutely excellent condition; it's actually just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready t o wear right out of the box as it arrives!

Tagged a size L, and measures Chest 24, and sleeve c. 35.

*Asking $28, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*








  

*
2) BEAUTIFUL luxurious cashmere scarf--made in West Germany! *

Made from thick, luxurious cashmere--and not the thin stuff that's so common today--this beautiful scarf is charcoal grey with occasional russet and mustard stripes across the width, and cream striping down the length. Made in West Germany, it's in absolutely excellent condition, and measures 11 1/4" by 44", with 2" fringe on either end.

*Asking just $26, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Aquascutum raincoat has now been claimed (again!)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*DENIM, DENIM, AND MORE DENIM!*

*Please send me a PM if you are interested!*

**********************************************
*LEVI'S 505 BLUE JEANS*

These Levi's are all from my private stash; here's the back story:

About 12 years ago, I maxed out at a 40/42 waist, but slowly I've been coming
back down. In 2004, I was finally down to a point where I was comfortable with
investing in Levi's again. I was down to a 36 x 31. So, right after Christmas, I
purchased 2 pair of 505's in Rigid Indigo #05050217 (the ones that feel like card
board); I've purchased 2 pairs every year since then. Except Levi's eliminated
the odd size inseams after 2005, and I switched to a 36 x 30. Six years go by
and at the end of 2010, 36 x 30's were starting to fall off me; that Christmas I
switched to my current 34 x 30.

*Now, I am offering up 8 pairs of the 36 x 30's, in the hopes of
raising a little bit of cash to buy some 34 x 30 replacements:*

I'll explain the numbers in a moment.

Click on pics for larger views

OK, the numbers: As part of my compulsion to rotate clothes, dishes, towels, sheets, etc.,
I started numbering these jeans. However, they also help with giving descriptions and
prices without having to post a ton of pictures. Here's how the numbers break down:

*5 -* Made in the USA, Purchased 2006, wear at the cuffs (pic below) and high spots, and
slight holes on the knees, thinning material, very faded thighs
*6 -* Made in Mexico, Purchased 2006, wear at the cuffs (pic below) and high spots, dime
size hole on one knee, thinning material, faded thighs
*7 -* Made in Mexico, Purchased 2007, wear at the cuffs (pic below) and high spots, thighs
faded
*8 -* Made in Mexico, Purchased 2007, wear at the cuffs (pic below) and high spots, thighs
less faded
*9 -* Made in Mexico, Purchased 2008, no fraying, holes, tears, etc. - nicely broken in
*10 -* Made in Mexico, Purchased 2008, no fraying, holes, tears, etc. - nicely broken in
*11 -* Made in Mexico, Purchased 2009, no fraying, holes, tears, etc. - nicely broken in
*12 -* Made in Mexico, Purchased 2009, no fraying, holes, tears, etc. - nicely broken in

Click on pics for larger view

Since 2010, I've been wearing 34 x 30's, so these jeans really haven't been worn in almost 2
years. Time to pass them on. I am happy to take more pictures or measurements, or answer
any questions you might have. Please feel free to ask.

*Pricing:* The size and weight of a single pair of jeans is a real killer on shipping, so I am offering
#'s 9, 10, 11, or 12 for *$30* conus, and #'s 5, 6, 7, or 8 for *$25* conus.

However, if you get *more than 1 pair* the prices will be *$20 + actual shipping* for #'s 9-12
and *$15 + actual shipping* for #'s 5-8.

I'm kind of hoping that someone would like to purchase *all 8 pairs together*, in which case it
will be *$15 each ($120 total) plus actual shipping*(maybe $20-$30).
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

**********************************************

*LEVI'S TRUCKER JACKET*

This one comes from The Wife. This jackets is in VG+ condition; no spots, stains, tears, etc.
*Size Medium - Made in the USA*
There is one tiny flaw on the back - see the pictures below:

Click pics for larger view

Asking *$35* conus
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

**********************************************

Now, I know your asking yourself, "What happened to the Levi's numbered 1-4?" Not to worry,
I still have them. They were put into a different rotation out in the garage and garden...
However, seeing some of the latest in high-end, fashion denim, I've decided I will offer them
up for sale; I know there's been a bunch of discussion about "Tradsters" and "Hipsters" lately,
so perhaps there's some interest...

:icon_jokercolor:

When looking at the prices, you have to keep in mind the hundreds of hours of labor that went
into distressing these jeans by hand - one pair at a time!

PRICES: *#1 - $200* / *#2 - $500* / *#3 - $250* / *#4 - $300*

Click on pics for larger view; note the authentic numbered edition labels.

Interestingly, if you look at all the tags in order, you can see there was a period of waffling
between Made in USA and Made in Mexico around 2004-2006; after 2007 it was Made in
Mexico all the way.

*Please send me a PM if you are interested!*

**********************************************

Thank you everyone for putting up with today's dose of zany! :biggrin:

*I will have Pants (cords), Jackets, Sweaters, Tennis Shirts,
and some more Dress Shirts coming out over the next few days.*

*Anyone interested in Aloha Shirts?*


----------



## TweedyDon

*INCREDIBLY RARE and STUNNING Fully Canvassed Tweed Norfolk Jacket! Fully functional, and Made in the USA by Linett.*

I've had an awful lot of tweeds pass through my hands over the years, and this is easily one of the the rarest and most impressive I've seen. In fact, this jacket is so wonderful it's hard to know how to start describing it!

Let's start with the fact that this is NOT a "fashion" Norfolk jacket, which has just been made to look like a Norfolk. This is a GENUINE and so FULLY FUNCTIONAL Norfolk jacket--all of its details are there for a reason, and all of them work! It carries the traditional full belt which is NOT directly attached to the jacket but instead is firmly held in place by the four bracing straps which run vertically over the jacket, two in front and two in back. This allows the belt to function perfectly when you wish to use it, pulling in the waist the desired amount and spreading the resulting constriction evenly across the waist. Cheap fashion "Norfolks" have the belt stitched at the back which leads to the jacket being pulled unevenly and stress being placed at its sides when the belt is used; the cheaper models use stitching as it's not easy to cut and position the vertical straps so that they function both as retainers and as guides for the belt on their own, without the belt receiving additional support from direct stitching. the belt fastens with the traditional leather-covered buttons that are found throughout the jacket, and has two buttonholes at the front for these.

Naturally, since this is a functional Norfolk with a proper belt it features the classic Norfolk vertical straps at both front and back, which give the jacket its distinctive look, hold and guide the belt, and shape the jacket's beautifully tailored silhouette. This jacket also has a fully functional throat latch to close the collar around your neck when this is raised up against the wind; this can be buttoned either to the left or to the right. This jacket also has fully functional front pockets which close with classic leather-covered buttons; there is no wear at all to either of the buttonholes on the pocket flaps. It also features a centre vent for ease of movement. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed. And the tweed itself is wonderful--a beautiful, versatile basketweave in classic slate grey.

Now, to the maker! This jacket was made by Linett, one of the great unsung American clothing houses. Less well-known than Southwick or H. Freeman (mainly as they lacked the ability to market themselves as competitively, and also tended to produce more "sporting" jackets with less mass appeal) Linett's clothes were easily on a par with these two houses--as this jacket testifies! Just as H. Freeman made its clothing in Philadelphia, Linett made its clothes in New York City--and since this jacket was Union Made in the USA that's where it originated. I believe that Linett closed in 1993, and, judging by the Union label, this is probably one of the last jackets that it made. So, not only is this a beautiful example of a real Norfolk jacket it's also a little slice of menswear history!

This jacket is in absolutely beautiful condition. I originally purchased it for myself, but I have to admit--very, very reluctantly--that it's just a bit too short for me..... Otherwise there's no possibility that it would be here! It does have one very minor flaw which I only discovered on examining it very carefully--there's been a small repair re-attaching the lining at the bottom hem at the back. I doubt you'd notice this, but I mention flaws more for my sake, than yours! Other than that, this jacket has been stored on a properly-sized and curved hickory hanger in a cedar closet, and has undergone one specialist dry-cleaning prior to this.

If this is your size, and you want a real Norfolk, or a Linett, grab this! Norfolks are rare, Linetts are rare, and the combination of the two in a jacket in this condition is *exceptionally* rare! As such, I'm asking a _very_ fair *$115, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*. This price was arrived at simply; the price I paid for it (from tonylumpkin, a couple of years ago), plus the cost to me of having it cleaned by a vintage clothing specialist, and then estimated cost of shipping! *So, in other words, this is being offered at cost!*  Despite this, As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*! International inquiries are also welcome, with tracked Priority shipping with insurance at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 31 1/2


----------



## caravan70

And following hookem and TweedyDon: I misplaced a 1960s charcoal grey, extremely heavy Crombie wool overcoat (about twice as thick as anything else I've owned) in approximately 40R while I was overseas last month. I'm kicking myself and really missing the thing, even though it'll be spring soon. If anyone has a line on one I'd appreciate it... I'm not having any luck at finding one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Brianpore

*New here, but have a long trade/sale history and positive feedback on Styleforum https://www.styleforum.net/Brianpore/feedback*Have a ton of stuff (200+ items for sale/trade) would much prefer to trade for items my size (36S Suits/Jackets, 14.5 Slim Fit Shirts, 28-30" Pants & 7-7.5D/E Shoes). Feel free to PM me with trades/offers :thumbs-up:

Starting off with some shirts... also have a ton of suits/jackets, pants and ties!!!

*All items include Free CONUS Shipping*

*Banana Republic "BR" Brown - $22*
Size: Tagged Large - Slim Fit
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Really nice material
Thick "BR" Buttons
"SLIM FIT"
Woven in Italy - 67% Linen
Reinforced gussets
              

*Ben Sherman Blue - **$15*
Size: Tagged Medium 15-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Bottom button is different
Two new spare buttons
Very nice fabric material
Double button cuffs
Angled 45 deg cuffs

         

*Brioni Multicolor Stripe - $70*
Size: Tagged Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 26.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Marking on tag
Nice "Brioni" buttons
Great quality shirt
Nice stitching details
       

*Brooks Brothers Non Iron BD White - **$18*​
Size: 15-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"​
  
​
*Brooks Brothers Green Stripe Oxford -* *$22*​
Size: Tagged 15.5-34/35
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Made in USA
Nice Buttons - Two extra
Button down collar
         ​​​
*Brooks Brothers Dark Blue - $19*
Size: 16-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Tiny tiny spot on left arm
Pleated Shoulders
100% Cotton
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Button
         

*Brooks Brothers Pink Oxford Supima - $19*
Size: Tagged 16-33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Tiny nick next to bottom button
Mill flaw above pocket
100% Supima Cotton
Nice Buttons
Center back pleat
Two extra buttons
Made in USA
           

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" Teal Gingham Check - $40*
Size: Tagged 16-33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Double Button Cuff
Factory fold lines prevalent (NWOT)
         

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White Blue/Tan Plaid - $35*
Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
No Chest Pocket
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
Double Button Cuff
          

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Tan/Blue Stripes - $35*
Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
Double Button Cuff
           

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Red Blue Mini Check - $35*
Size: Tagged 16.5-35
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Double Button Cuff
         

*Brooks Brothers Blue Denim Button Down Medium - **$21*
Size: Tagged Medium (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Golden Fleece Sheep Logo
Button-down collar
Nice thick "Brooks Brothers" buttons
Nice denim fabric
Center back pleat
Two spare buttons
         

*Brooks Brothers White w/ Blue/Tan Mini Check -* *$19*
Size: Tagged Medium (see measurements 16-35)
Neck (laying flat): 16"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Two new spare buttons
Button-down collar
Nice fabric
Center back pleat
         

*Brooks Brothers Black Micro Check - **$19*
Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"

   

*Brooks Brothers Blue Check - **$19*
Size: Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"

   

*Brooks Brothers Green/Purple Check - **$19*
Size: Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22"
     

*Burberry White Blue Yellow Check - **$55*
Size: Tagged 16-33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
Good Burberry Quality Shirt
Pleated Back Shoulders
Split Yoke
Nice Buttons
       

*Burberry Check Blue Plaid - $59*
Size: Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 26.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Great Burberry Blue Check Pattern
Good Burberry Quality Shirt
Nice Buttons
       

*Canali Gray Plaid - **$30*
Size: 15.75|40 Tagged (Measures about a Medium)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Casual, soft material shirt (like flannel)
Nice buttons
Made in Italy
Extra spare button
           

*Canali White w/ Black/Tan Mini Check - **$33*
Size: 17|43 Tagged (Measures approx 17-35.5)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Top button replaced
Button front pocket
Nice buttons
Made in Italy
Two extra buttons
         

*Canali Black/Brown Paisley -* *$38*
Size: Tagged XL (Measures approx 17-37)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
Neck (neck laid flat): 17"
Black mark on tag
Nice "Canali" button
Hidden button down collar
Made in Italy
Color is dark brown/black
AWESOME Paisley shirt material!

         

*Charles Tyrwhitt Slim Fit Yellow Glenplaid - $30*
Size: 14.5-33 (37/84cm) Tagged
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 20.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 16.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Yellow Glenplaid with Blue overcheck.
Nice Pattern Matching
Split Back Yoke
Pleated Back Shoulders
Double Button Cuffs
Nice Buttons
       

*Charles Tyrwhitt Slim Fit Blue Glenplaid French Cuff - $30*
Size: 15.5-35 (39/89cm) Tagged
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Blue Glenplaid with Yellow Check.
Nice Pattern Matching
Split Back Yoke
Pleated Back Shoulders
Dual Size French Cuffs
Nice Buttons
Extra Button
          

*Donna Karan Dress Shirt - **$19*
Size: Tagged 16.5-32/33 (Fits sleeve 34/35) SEE MEASUREMENTS BELOW
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Nice Tailoring
Angled Cut Cuffs
Hidden Button Collar
Nice Buttons
Two Spare Buttons
         

*Ermenegildo Zegna Blue Plaid Check 100% Linen - $29*
Size: Tagged Small (Measures approx 15-34)
Neck (laid flat): 15"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Great Zegna quality
100% Linen
Nice buttons
           

*Ermenegildo Zegna* *Bronze/Rust Herringbone Casual Dress Shirt Medium $35*
Size: Tagged Medium (Measures approx 14.5-35)
Neck (laid flat): 14.5"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Light pilling around armpits
Great Zegna quality
Buttoned chest pocked
Double pleated back shoulder
Nice buttons
          

*Ermenegildo Zegna Brown Herringbone - $35*
Size: Tagged 16|41 (Measures approx 16-35)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Great Zegna quality
Snap collar
Nice buttons
Great pattern matching
         

*Ermenegildo Zegna White Brown check - **$29*
Size: Tagged 15 3/4 | 40 (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24" (cuff folded)
Very THICK buttons.
Pleated back shoulders
French cuffs
White with tan/brown check

     

*Zegna Green Casual Dress Shirt Large $35*
Size: Tagged Large (Measures approx 17-36)
Neck (laid flat): 17"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26"
Great Zegna quality
Buttoned chest pocked
Pleated back shoulder
Nice buttons
           

*Ermenegildo Zegna Green Check - **$30*
Size: Tagged XL (Measures 16.5-36/37)
Neck (laid flat): 16.5"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 26.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Great Zegna quality
Hidden button down collar buttons
Nice buttons
Made in Italy
        

*Faconnable White w/ Blue Red Light Blue Check - $25*
Size: Tagged Size 5 -16.5R (See Measurements, Approx 16.5-35)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Nice Material & Buttons
Split Back Yoke
Button Down Collar
Center Back Pleat
Two extra buttons (one each size)
          

*Hickey Freeman Blue Green Check - **$29*
Size: Tagged 16-37
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
Nice Material & Buttons
Split Back Yoke
Spread Collar
         

*Hickey Freeman Check - **$22*
Size: 17.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 27"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 22.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
Good pattern Matching
Pleated back shoulders
        ​​
*Hart Schaffner Marx White Purple Stripe - **$19*
Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
Split Back Yoke
Nice Buttons
        

*Hugo Boss "Rust" -* *$20*
Size: Tagged 17-32/33 
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 27"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
Nice Buttons
      

*Hugo Boss Slim Fit Gray Stripe - **$29*
Size: Tagged Large (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Neck (laying flat): 16.75"
Nice Buttons
Great fabric with some texture on stripes (see up close pictures)
Double Button Cuff
Darted Back
        

*J. Press Off White / Light Yellow Dress Shirt - **$35*
Size: Tagged 15.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Great J. Press Quality
Button Down Collar
Nice Buttons
Split Back Yoke

          

*Lorenzini Blue / Yellow Check - $16*
Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Two issues next to front pocket pictured
Super soft (almost tshirt like) material
Nice Buttons
Please center back
      

*Lorenzini Gray - **$25*
Size: Tagged Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26"
Neck (flat button to hole): 15.5"
Left cuff button cracked
Soft quality material
Nice buttons
Center back pleat
        

*Mark & Spencer by Thimothy Everest - **$16*
Size: Tagged 17-43 (measures 17-36)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26"
Lots of really cool details!
2 Button Neck
2 Button Cuff
45 Deg Cut Cuff
Split Back Yoke
2 Extra Buttons
Nice Buttons
          

*Pal Zileri Light Gray Textured Check - **$15*
Size: 16|41 Tagged (US 16-34)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23"
See last two pics for light stain
Great quality shirt with a textured check pattern
Pleated center back & pleated shoulders
Nice buttons
         

*Paul Stuart Casual Blue Check Shirt - **$28*
Size: Large Tagged
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 22"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Bottom button cracked
Tiny blemish on right shoulder
Interesting cuffs (no buttons)
Casual, soft material shirt
Nice Buttons
        

*Pendleton Vintage Red Wool Shirt - $25*
Size: Tagged Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 20.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
Hole next to right chest pocket
Two buttoned chest flap pockets
Vintage top loop button
Maclean Tartan
Nice buttons
Made in USA
100% Wool
             

*Ralph Lauren Custom Fit Blue Stripe - $22*
Size: Tagged Small
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Nice Material & Buttons
Custom Fit (Ralph Lauren Slim Fit)
Split Back Yoke
         

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label Solid Blue - **$75*
Size: Tagged 15.5-34 (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
Made in England
Really nice material
THICK buttons
French cuffs
Spread collar
Reinforced gusset
        

*RRL Ralph Lauren Button Shirt -* *$35*
Size: Tagged Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
Very nice quality and detailed shirt from RRL line
Color is a mixtures of blues and greens.
Split back yoke
Nice buttons
100% cotton
Unusual stitched line down arm (more work, higher quality)
        

*Robert Graham Embroidered Shirt - **$55*
Size: Tagged MEDIUM (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Neck (flat button to hole): 15.5"
Awesome Robert Graham embroidered shirt
Embroidering on collar, front and back shoulder.
Really nice "Robert Graham" buttons
Embroidering offset to seam
Tons of detail work
             

*Robert Graham RG Red Stripe - **$49*
Size: Tagged Extra Large (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
Neck (flat button to hole): 17.5"
Criss Cross Pattern Chest Pocket
Nice Buttons
Quality Material
Cut 45 Degree Cuffs
         

*Salvatore Ferragamo Blue -* *$39*
Size: Tagged EU 15.75|40 (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Nice Signature Ferragamo Buttons
Aazing fabric
Cut 45 deg cuffs
Darted Back
       

*Salvatore Ferragamo Solid Blue - $45*
Size: Tagged Large|18 (See Measurements, Fits approx 18-35/36)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Very nice material
Nice buttons
Spread collar
Pleated back shoulders
          

*Thomas Pink Dark Blue Babycord - **$38*
Size: Tagged Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Really nice "cord" material
Nice buttons
Button-down collar
Dark navy color
Pictures do not do this shirt justice.

        

*Thomas Pink Slim Fit French Cuff Pink Stripe -* *$24*
Size: Tagged 16.5|42 (US 16.5-32) See Measurements
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Tiny nick on collar
Really nice material
Split back yoke
Nice buttons
Extra button
French Cuff (2 options)
Slim fit - Darted back
         

*Thomas Pink White Blue/Red Stripe - **$50*
Size: Tagged 16.5-36.5
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.75"
Really nice material
Split back yoke
Nice buttons
French Cuff - Adjustable size
Reinforced gussets
Nice stitching details
       

*Tom James Filo a Mano* *- $15*
Size: 16.75-34 (Bespoke)
Neck: (button to center of hole): 16.75"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 27.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Waist (slimmest part of shirt at waist): 23"
Hips (bottom of shirt): 24"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Nice herringbone material
Split back yoke
Pleated shoulders
Notched cuffs
        

*Tom James Royal Classic White Blue Check - **$18*
Size: MADE TO MEASURE - NO TAGGED SIZE - SEE MEASUREMENTS
Neck: (button to center of hole): 17" 24.75x19.5x24.75x17
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Nice material
Split back yoke
         

*Turnbull & Asser Blue Fade Stripe -* *$55*
Size: 16.5-35 (Tagged 16.5|42cm) See Measurements
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of cuff folded): 25.5"
Faded stripe pattern fabric, really nice quality
French Cuffs
Split Back Yoke
Quality Buttons
          

*NWT Versace VJC White w/ Blue Stripe -* *$75*
Size: Tagged XL (Measures approx 18-37 - See Measurements)
Neck (neck laying flat): 18"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 27.5"
New with tags
Awesome crystal blue buttons
Darted back - Slim fit
Extra buttons with tag

              

*Vineyard Vines Deckhand Beige - **$39*
Size: Tagged Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Tiny fabric issue see pic
Very nice quality and detailed shirt from Vineyard Vines
Material is like a heavy canvas cotton
Center back pleat
Nice buttons
100% cotton
           

*Yves Saint Laurent Pour Homme Solid Pink - $30*
Size: Tagged 16|41 (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 27"
Great YSL quality
Nice buttons - extra button
Pleated back shoulders
Hidden button down collar
Double button cuff
45 deg cut cuffs
"YSL" embroidered on cuff
            

*POLOS & SWEATERS*

*Banana Republic Polo Stripe - $15*
Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21"
 

*Banana Republic Polo Solid Gray - **$15*
Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.75"
 ​
*Brooks Brothers Lime Green Polo - $19*
Size: Tagged Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 11"
Nice "Brooks Brothers" Buttons
Original Fit Performance Polo
    

*Brooks Brothers Salmon Pink Polo - **$22*
Size: Tagged Extra Large - XL
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 10.875"
Impression on left collar from security tag
Nice "Brooks Brothers" Buttons
Double Mercerized Cotton
Performance Knit
Herringbone Knit Pattern
NICE Color! - Almost off pink with an orange tint.
     

*Brooks Brothers 100% Wool Blue Gray Sweater- $20*
Size: Fits like a Medium (Tagged Large)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 16.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Color: Blue / Blue Gray

   

*Burberry Brit White Polo - **$50*
Size: Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 9.25"
Material feels unwashed, crisp and new
Two tiny tiny sports on very bottom, have not tried washing (most sellers would not even note)
Great Burberry nova check
Nice Burberry buttons
Great quality shirt
Extra Burberry Button
         

*Coogi 'Animal' Polo - **$105*
Size: Tagged Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 10.875"
Can words even describe the awesomeness this shirt is....
      
            

*Express Polo Solid Black - $15*
Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.75"
 

*J. Crew Polo Stripe - $15*
Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
 

*Lacoste Green Polo - **SOLD*
Size: Extra Extra Large (Tagged Size 8)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 9.5"
   

*Official Porsche Polo - **$15*
Size: Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (Shoulder seam to end of arm): 10.5"
Really nice "Porsche" Buttons

     ​​
*Ralph Lauren Polo Blue - **$17*
Size: Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 10"
  

*Yves Saint Laurent Gray Polo -* *$19*
Size: Small
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 8.25"
    

*Zegna Yellow Shirt - **$16*
Size: Tagged XXL - Fits like Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 10.25"
2nd picture better representation of color


----------



## ArtVandalay

Welcome aboard, Brian. Lots of stuff there - for the future, you may want to pair your list down to the trad-only items. The Canali/Zegna/Ferragamo-type stuff doesn't fit the purpose of this thread. You may want to try selling those items on the sales forum.


----------



## conductor

Consolidation and DROPS

Kenneth Gordon - USA made (New Orleans) - %100 cotton
Tagged a L, sleeves measure 35" from middle of collar area
button down collar 

Asking $25 drop to $20 shipped conus











Purple Heather Hand Knit - Made in Ireland - 100% wool
In great shape!

31" from BOC
34" sleeve from MOC
23" chest

$40 drop to $35 shipped conus



















Remaining Ties $15 shipped, deals for multiple ties.

1. Atkinsons Irish Poplin (presumably made in Ireland as well)- 50/50 wool/silk 58" x 3.75"
2. Neiman-Marcus knit tie - not sure of the content or where it was made 50" x 2.5"
3. Claimed
4. Claimed
5. Claimed











*Got this from Tweedy, a little small, but a real find - wish it fit better!
BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Southwick 3/2 sack navy blazer

Asking $40 shipped conus

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautiful navy flannel, this classic 3/2 sack blazer from Southwick features patch pockets and a single vent. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, and was Made in the USA. This is an absolutely wonderful, classic trad blazer from one of the great tradly makers of American clothing, so if this is your size grab it--it's lovely!

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

    *







*
*

Brooks Brothers Shetland - 100% Wool, made in Scotland 
tagged size 48 - no issues

Pit to pit 26"
Length 28"
Sleeve approximately 34" (from middle of collar area - compare to fitted shirt size and see pic)
Asking $40 drop to $35 shipped conus











Undarted, 3/2 roll, two button sleeves, swelled edges, hooked vent, USA union made blazer.
Great pheasant liner! 100% wool, in excellent shape. 
The large picture best captures the color of this garment. 

No tag, but seems to be a 40

Measurements:

Pit to pit 21"
Length form BOC 30.25"
Sleeve 25.5" 1.5"
Shoulder 17.5"
CLAIMED shipped conus













Pennsylvania Knit Coat Cardigan - %100 wool USA made 
very good shape - not sure how old, but the only info I could find was from 1920's newspaper ads! link to ad
VERY solid construction - no issues. Buttons may be horn, but I'm not sure. 

pit to pit 22"
Length 28" long from top of collar
sleeves are 29" from collar, 22" from sleeve seam. 

BUT......I'm a 42L and the sleeves were fine, but the overall length hit me at the belt. 
I think this would work for 38 - 42 R or S.
claimed shipped conus











Hat - 100% wool, made in England by Churchill. Tagged XL 7 5/8"
In new condition $30 shipped conus













Majer Slacks 34" X 28" - 3" to let out, and 9" of material if you really want to let them out and add cuffs.
USA made. Flat front. 65% ploy 35% wool, but I was fooled that hey were wool until I found the tag.
$30 shipped conus












_
_
_L.L. Bean moc-toe boots in good shape. __$35__ shipped conus. Size 10.5 N_













































Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $30 DROP to $25 shipped conus


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Interesting that this post (the one to which you refer) appeared on the thrift page number of the Beast...



ArtVandalay said:


> Welcome aboard, Brian. Lots of stuff there - for the future, you may want to pair your list down to the trad-only items. The Canali/Zegna/Ferragamo-type stuff doesn't fit the purpose of this thread. You may want to try selling those items on the sales forum.


----------



## Brianpore

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Interesting that this post (the one to which you refer) appeared on the thrift page number of the Beast...
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArtVandalay* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1279382#post1279382
> Welcome aboard, Brian. Lots of stuff there - for the future, you may want to pair your list down to the trad-only items. The Canali/Zegna/Ferragamo-type stuff doesn't fit the purpose of this thread. You may want to try selling those items on the sales forum.


Sorry about the "extra" stuff, and I will try to weed out the non Trad items going forward. Is there a thrift exchange thread for Fashion? I looked in that forum, but did not see one.


----------



## Brianpore

*Here we have some pants, slacks and a nice pair of more formal jeans.*

Have a ton of stuff (200+ items for sale/trade) would much prefer to trade for items my size (36S Suits/Jackets, 14.5 Slim Fit Shirts, 28-30" Pants & 7-7.5D/E Shoes). Feel free to PM me with trades/offers :thumbs-up:

*All items include Free CONUS Shipping*

*Ermenegildo Zegna Khaki/Brown Chino - $49*

Size: Tagged EU50 - 34 x 29
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.25"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28.75"
Great Zegna Quality
Made in Italy
     

*Ike Behar NWOT Gray Pin Dress Pants - $45*
Size: 34 x 33
Waist (waist laying flat): 17"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 33"
Flat front
Nice buttons
         ​
*Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Dark Gray - $35*
Size: Tagged 35x30 (SEE MEASURMENTS, Fit approx 36x27)
Waist (waist laying flat): 18"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 27" (approx 2.25" to let out)
Cuff Width (cuff laying flat): 8.75"
Made in Canada
Lined to the knee
Loro Piana & Co. 100% Wool
         

*Banana Republic Black 36x28 - $19*
Size: 36 x 28 (Tagged 36R)
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75" (approx 1" to let out)
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28" (approx 1" to let out)
Length (waist to cuff): 39"
Material: 100% Wool
Lined to the knee
Made In Italy
"Pen Pocket" - Small pocket on left side
Flat Front

         

*Brooks Brothers "Silver Label" Brown Dress Pants - $25*
Size: Tagged 37R - See Measurements
Waist (waist laying flat): 18.75"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.75"
Cuff Width (cuff laying flat): 9.25"
Cuff height (height of cuff): 1.5"
Made in Canada
100% Wool
Great Quality! (Silver Label)
Split "V" waist
           

*Incotex NEW Khaki Chino Dress Pants - $90*
Size: Tagged 56 (40 x 36 Unhemmed)
Waist (waist laying flat): 19.25" 19.25x36x8.25
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 36" Unhemmed
Cuff (width of cuff): 8.25"
          

*Ike Behar Brown Premium Jeans NWT - $49*
Size: 32 x 32
Waist (waist laying flat): 16.25"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 32"
Leg (width at cuff): 8.25"
Brand New with Tag
Cool button that rotates/spins
Nice material, can be dressed up for down.


----------



## AlanC

Something new, something(s) unsold.

*SOLD!* Schoolboy scarf
This is the same style sold by J Press and O'Connell's. This one has no tags, but is certainly by the same maker (I have 2 others of these). Thus it is made in England. Great versatile colors. I've had this dry cleaned, and then hardly ever wore it. I'm selling it as part of my (weak) attempt to thin out some things.

These retail for $85 from O'Connell's, more from J Press.

Yours for $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img407.imageshack.us/i/img6698p.jpg/

Some recently offered items that have not yet sold. Price drops on the shoes. *Make me an offer!*



AlanC said:


> It appears I will be returning to more Southern climes, which means I need to shed some cold weather gear as well as cull the closet some. All of these items were purchased for my own use, and come from my own closet.
> 
> *Sorel Caribous*
> Made in Canada
> Size 9
> 
> Great shape, some scuffing on the uppers, soles are immaculate. These will deal with most any snow you want to throw at it. I won't need these where I'm headed.
> 
> Please note these are the old made in Canada version.
> 
> *Now $70!* $80 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img6612pv.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img6613o.jpg/ https://img528.imageshack.us/i/img6615n.jpg/
> 
> *Keith Highlander* saddles
> Made in USA
> Size 9C
> 
> I purchased these NOS, and have worn them a handful of times. I have too many shoes, and still seem to buy more. I'm letting these go. They're American classics, though.
> 
> *NOW $25!* $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img6619h.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/img6620p.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img6621k.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img6622o.jpg/
> 
> *Sperry* penny loafers
> Size 9 M
> 
> These really are great shoes that I hate to see go. They polish up nicely and feel great. I have too many loafers for these to see any use. These were purchased new by me. They're in overall excellent condition.
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img6616zd.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6617j.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img6618q.jpg/





AlanC said:


> *Paul Stuart* white pinpoint oxford forward point collar shirt
> Made in USA
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> A Trad staple for those days when you want to kick it up from an OCBD. Perfect shape.
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img6677d.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6678z.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

I'm offering a couple of iconic outerwear items in the SALES forum. Prices are a bit high for the thrift exchange, but they may be of interest to some here. Just click on the links below to see.

Alas, both are too big for me.

NWT Invertere Buffercoat
Made in England
Size: 44



Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
Made in USA
Estimated size: 42/44

https://img861.imageshack.us/i/img6654t.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brianpore said:


> Sorry about the "extra" stuff, and I will try to weed out the non Trad items going forward. Is there a thrift exchange thread for Fashion? I looked in that forum, but did not see one.


There's acually a dedicated "Sales Forum" for this.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Going to make a request. Thanks in advance, everyone. 

Herringbone tweed in tan or light brown jacket, 20.5-21'' shoulders, ~50'' chest, ~32'' length


----------



## Brianpore

ArtVandalay said:


> There's acually a dedicated "Sales Forum" for this.


Saw that also, thanks!


----------



## hmmurdock

*NWT - Brooks Brothers Ties - Wardrobe Staples*

Ten first quality Brooks Brothers ties. $35 each shipped CONUS. Please PM me for international shipping.

Labeled irregular but none have any apparent flaws. 
All are 3.5", 100% silk and made in the USA



1. Dark red with blue dots 
2. Burgundy with yellow paisley 
3. Dark green with red paisley 
4. Pink with blue flowers
5. Navy with multi colored dice



6. Navy and gold striped
7. Navy and pink striped
8. Solid navy
9. Solid red
10. Solid burgundy


----------



## Hardiw1

These shoes are from my closet and are either not worn or have been replaced with a different style. For sale or trade.

Sperry Mako boat shoes - 11M
Worn no more than 5 times, and then, just around the house. Practically new.
$35 or trade











 

Clarks unstructured - 11M
Very lightly worn. In great shape.
$20 or trade.


----------



## zzdocxx

Mr. Brianpore,

It's none of my business really, but if you would post the items in order of size, it would make them much more accessible to shopping by your potential customers.

Thank you.


----------



## duckbill

$500 used Mexican jeans??? $70 Brioni shirts? VERSACE??? A "COOGI" shirt made from 1970s wallpaper for* $105*???!!!!

Well I guess we still have the "Exchange" part of the *TRAD*. *THRIFT*. EXCHANGE!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I think the jeans post is satire. I _think_....


----------



## TweedyDon

The Canali blazer from 32 and the cashmere scarf are now both claimed--thank you! So is the Aquasutum raincoat (again!)

The JAB 3/2 hopsack blazer is now claimed, and so is the Viyella shirt. Thanks!

Lots and lots of tradly items coming tomorrow, and then yet more over the next few days!


----------



## sbdivemaster

duckbill said:


> EDIT: I think the jeans post is satire. I _think_....


It's satire.


----------



## conductor

Too bad....I had my eye on distressed pair #4...I WAS going to low-ball you, however....


sbdivemaster said:


> It's satire.


----------



## Brianpore

zzdocxx said:


> Mr. Brianpore,
> 
> It's none of my business really, but if you would post the items in order of size, it would make them much more accessible to shopping by your potential customers.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks for the input. I figured in size order by brand name would be the best of both worlds, but will look into updating it to be complelty in size order.


----------



## Taken Aback

zzdocxx said:


> Mr. Brianpore,
> 
> It's none of my business really, but if you would post the items in order of size, it would make them much more accessible to shopping by your potential customers.
> 
> Thank you.





Brianpore said:


> Thanks for the input. I figured in size order by brand name would be the best of both worlds, but will look into updating it to be complelty in size order.


Some other sellers here do list them in ever-increasing size. Like zzdocxx, I've also gotten used to scrolling to my collar/waist size.


----------



## sbdivemaster

conductor said:


> Too bad....I had my eye on distressed pair #4...I WAS going to low-ball you, however....


Even in trade for the Oxxford's, you'd still be getting the better end of that deal. :tongue2:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

One time drop of the cheap stuff! Then off to Goodwill on Thursday.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Here are a couple of things I'm just looking to clear out of my closet. If nobody is interested, I'll just donate them.
> 
> *Mountain Khakis: 35x32 (marked 36x34)
> *
> Mountain Khakis have gotten great reviews here and rightfully so. They're durable and make a great yard work pant. They are a bit frayed on the back of the cuffs but have no stains. I'm only selling them because I've shrunk out them and bought a new pair.
> 
> $5+actual shipping
> 
> 
> 
> *Barry Bricken Silk/Linen Jacket: 44-46?
> *
> OK, this doesn't exactly fit the forum's aesthetic, but I thought I would post it for someone who needed a cheap summer jacket. Yes, it's black and unvented and has some minimal shoulder padding, but it does have three patch pockets and is undarted. It is a wonderfully light fabric that breathes quite well. I bought it when I was in college from quite a traditional men's shop in Oxford, Mississippi. Sized a Large but the measurements are shoulder 20.5; length BOC 30.5; chest 23; sleeve 24.5.
> 
> $5+actual shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> RL Blue Label Three Patch Pockets Flax 42-44R/L
> *
> Ok, so this isn't essentially free, but it's an incredible jacket. Whoever buys it will be thrilled. Like many things, I bought this a few years ago, just prior to joining the forum and lost a bit of weight (see the pants above). The 100% flax fabric is a great weight for spring, about as heavy as a very lightweight tweed, and is in a darker brown glen check with a light green overcheck. Really nice colorway for spring and early fall. It was made in Italy and has very, very soft shoulders--I don't think there's any padding there at all. When I bought it, I think it was supposed to be a three button, but when worn, it rolls to about 2.75 or 2.5. The condition is superb; I probably wore it less than 10 times. Single vented.
> 
> Measurements: shoulder 19.25; chest 22.5; length BOC 31.5; sleeve 25 (+1.5 to use)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80/75 shipped


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Consolidation with drops...

*Florsheim Kenmoor Burgundy Shell Cordovan LWB -- 10 B*

One for the permanent collection...

These are in excellent condition, as you see, and little worn; nearly NOS.
I wanted to get these pics before the sun went down, so you'll see a little dust and whatnot on the surface--just give 'em some (Mac)tention and go...

$145 shipped.










*Norman Hilton Herringbone Tweed w/Bellows Pockets -- 42L*

The pictures tell the story. This one is in excellent condition with great details you don't see too often, even on this forum. Some wear showing on the leather buttons.

Sh: 19", Sl: 25", L(boc): 32", Ch: 22.5"

$40 shipped.










*Norman Hilton Navy Pinstripe 2-pc Sack -- 42L*

Quintessential trim traditional sack, and a real keeper.
Excellent condition, showing very little wear. The fabric feels and looks like new. No flaws. (Has a little lint on it in these pics.)

Sh: 18", Sl: 26", L(boc): 32, Ch: 22"
W: 18", Ins: 34"

$85 shipped.










*Allen Edmonds Saratoga, burgundy -- 9.5 C*

The sun was already going down by the time I got to take these shots, so they are a little dark...

These are in very good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do have a couple of noticeable marks at the inner part of the heels as you can see. They are made in AE's polished cobbler--which is a high grade of corrected grain, very supple--and aren't plasticky at all, as some CGs can be, and they will make a very serviceable pair for just about any but the most demanding occasions. Very clean insoles as well (the light makes it hard to tell).

(Marked FR on the bottom--see the close-up side pic for what I believe to be the factory defect, it's hardly noticeable and doesn't seem to be something that would become an issue.)

On the number 3 last.

Only $25 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

More drops...

*Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan Full-Strap Loafer -- 10D*

In good condition. Soles and heel edges better than 50%. Shine 'em and tree 'em and go out and get 'em...

$100 shipped.











*L.L. Bean made in USA Tan Suede Bucks -- 9.5 D*

Very nice condition, lightly worn, and only just a spot dirtied up--could be cleaned, but then, that's why they're called "dirty bucks". They look like Walk-Over make, but others might know more about that.

$35 shipped.










*Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*

Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.

$35 shipped.










*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*

Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.

$35 shipped.










*Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*

Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...

$28 shipped.










*Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*

Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)

$70 shipped.

26.5" wide, 22.5" long










*Hand Tailored in Ireland Heavy, Thick Tweed*

Completely hand-stitched, thick (Harris?) houndstooth tweed, buttons in excellent condition, some minor wear showing in the lining and (visible in the pics) pit stains... Needs a good dry cleaning on account of it. So, only...

$15 shipped.

Sh: 19", Sl: 23.5", L: 29", Ch: 22"










*Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*

This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.

$60 shipped.

Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"










*Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*

Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.

The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).

$140 shipped.

Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp









*The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*

Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.

$140 shipped. (On hold.)

Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"










*Golden Bear Leather Jacket -- L*

Buttery-soft. Some minor scuffs and scrapes that should buff out or polish over very easily.

$30 shipped.

Sh: 24", Sl: 25.5", L: 29", Ch: 27"


----------



## datsunfan

*Drops on 40R Harris Tweed SC, Dooney& Bourke Braces, 48R Haspel Pincord Suit, Southwick 42T suit, and a 60's Wool Overcoat*

Drops 


datsunfan said:


> *40R Brown and black Harris Tweed 3B SC by unknown maker*. Flapped hacking pockets. The jacket does not have any country oforigin or an identifiable (at least that I can identify) maker tag.There is zero padding on the top of the shoulder, but some at the end. The chest is fused. Metal buttons.
> 
> **Condition note:There is an 1/8" hole in the left arm ( about 5.5" from sleeve end)that goes all the way through the outer shell wool fabric to the lining.
> 
> *Price $30 **->$25 **or offer Shipped CONUS. **International shipping at cost. Offers welcome.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Measurements*-
> Half chest (pit-to-pit): 21"
> -Shoulder: 18.25"
> -Length(frombottom of collar): 30"
> -Sleeve length: 24.5" + 0.5"to let out
> -Waist(at middle button): 19.5"
> -Max lapelwidth: 2.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Cotton/Leather Braces. Made in England. Brass adjusters and leather fittings. Black cotton front with tan elastic rear.
> *Price $20 **-> $18 **shipped CONUS *
> 
> Condition note: There is a scratch on the left adjuster that can be sort of seen in the first photo. It is located in the center of the frame. Overall they are in great condition.



More drops




datsunfan said:


> *Blue/white Haspel Pincord Suit 48R/43W
> *Made in the Philippines of 100% cotton. Quarter-lined. Double-reverse pleated and uncuffed pants. Excellent condition; looks like it has only been worn a couple times at most.*
> Price $35->$30 or offer shipped CONUS. **Will ship internationally at cost minus $10.*
> 
> *Jacket Measurements:* Shoulder - 21", P2P- 25", Waist(at top button)- 24", Sleeve- 24" +3", Length(from BOC)- 32"
> *Pants Measurements:* Waist across- 22", Inseam- *29.5" + 2.5"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black and brown overcoat by unknown maker*. The only tag in this coat is an ACWA Union tag from the 1962-1976 (has red numbers so it is from the early part of that period). Measures to a 40S. I wear a 42S(19" shoulder, 24.5 sleeve, 22.5" chest) and the coat fits me pretty well over just a shirt. The shell material feels like wool. Front pockets are lined with a material that feels and looks like it could be a jersey fabric. Split raglan shoulders with very little if any padding. 3 button front. Zip-out lining with pass through to the 2 exterior pockets. Many more photos here.
> 
> *Price **$55 **-> $45 **-> $40 **or offer **shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally at cost minus $16.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> width at middle button: 23.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Vent length: 13"
> Weight with lining is about 3.5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick for Norton Ditto dark gray herringbone wool suit in size 42 Tall.* Excellent condition. Jacket is fully canvassed and has a single rear vent. Jacket sleeves are lined and body is quarter-lined. Pants aredouble forward pleated and unlined. Trousers have belt-loops and interior suspender buttons. More photos here. The photo of the sleeve presents the most accurate depiction of the color. Note: there is some piling on the interior trouser pocket linings.
> 
> *Price ** $45**-> $40**-> $38** or offer **shipped CONUS. **Will ship internationally at cost minus $12.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket Measurements
> *-Half chest (pit-to-pit): 23"
> -Shoulder: 19.25"
> -Length(from bottom of collar): 32.5"
> -Sleeve length: 25" + 2" to let out
> -Waist(at top button): 21"
> -Lapel width: 3 5/8"
> *
> Pants Measurements*
> -Half waist: 18.5" + 1" to let out
> -Inseam: 31.5"+ 0.5" to let out (also has 1.5" cuff)
> -Outseam: 43.5"
> -Front rise: 12"
> -Rear rise: 18"
> -Thigh width: 13"
> -Knee width: 11.5"
> -Leg opening: 9.75"


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROP...



CMDC said:


> Troy Shirtmakers Guild navy gingham bd. Excellent condition.
> 17 x 34/35
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND PRICE DROP: SHIRTS NOW $12 CONUS EACH; 2ND IS $9; 3RD IS $7.



CMDC said:


> *MASSIVE SHIRT CONSOLIDATION AND SELL OFF!!!*
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve tartan sport shirt
> 14.5 neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white ocbd
> Size S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve patch madras
> Size M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink pinpoint ocbd
> 15.5 x 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white and blue stripe forward point
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
> 16 x33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers white forward point w/blue stripe
> 16 x 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington burgundy candy stripe pinpoint bd
> 16 x 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart sport shirt--shades of purple
> 16 x 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant Tartan ls bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers orange w/white stripe bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve linen bd--white w/salmon and blue
> Size L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart pink long sleeve linen
> Size L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
> 17.5 x 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras
> Size XXL slim fit


----------



## CMDC

LLBean Fair Isle sweater vest
Made in Scotland

Size M

Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 28

$26 conus


----------



## Hardiw1

BB Blue OCBD - made in USA 16.5-35
$15 or trade


----------



## conductor

Brooks Brothers Makers

100% silk, USA made on Italian cloth

Pristine condition

57" long, 3.75" wide

Asking $40 shipped conus










Clickable thumbnails - take a closer look at the print - wonderful!


----------



## jkidd41011

jkidd41011 said:


> Pendleton Unstructured Jacket Tagged Size L *$30.00>>>25.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price Drop.....Now Sold


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Norfolk has now been claimed--thank you!*

*Coming tomorrow, Friday, and Saturday*--a Made in England Burberry trenchcoat in outstanding condition, a made in England Chesterfield overcoat complete with velvet collar, cut from Andrew Moon of England lambswool herringbone cloth, a stunning Austrian jacket by Loden Frey, a small peacoat-type coat by Loden Frey, a lovely 3-button high-roll sack in cashmere from B. Altman, and *lots and lots of other goodies*--including more ties than you can shake a stick at! 

*And this jacket has a further price drop!*

*LOVELY Pure Silk puppytooth jacket with subtle overcheck*

Half canvassed and fully lined, this jacket would be perfect for this Spring, as it's cut from heavier silk than jackets that would be more suitable for warmer weather. (It's about the weight of a mid-weight tweed.) The cloth is wonderful--a lovely black and cream puppytooth with a subtle overcheck of light blue and mustard. This is a standard contemporary cut jacket, with a single vent, two button front, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA from 100% Pure Silk, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items from 32 and efdll!*

CONSOLIDATION POST!

I have consolidated all of the remaining items from 32 and efdll into this one post, so that it is easier for chaps to see what's still available.

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Cashmere (?) plaid 3/2 sack*

A wonderful, striking jacket in a 3/2 sack cut with a high lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features the classic two-button cuffs and has a single vent. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly cashmere--or, at least, a cashmere-wool blend that's mainly cashmere. This was Union-made in the USA for a the West Coast firm of John Horan, and, apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the top of the vent, is in absolutely excellent condition. If you like this jacket--and who wouldn't?--grab it, as there's unlikely to be another one along any time soon!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve:25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shouler: 18 1/2
Length: 30








    

*2) Harris Tweed with patch pockets and goose motif lining--from Eddie Bauer (when it was good!)
*
Cut from classic dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed, this terrific jacket has patch pockets, a 3-button front (given its vintage, this is a tradly variant on the 3/2 roll), three button cuffs, a single lapped hook vent, and a wonderful half lining with a goose motif in dark brown, the perfect complement to the dark chestnut of the tweed. This jacket is also half-canvassed--and was Union-Made in the USA for Eddie Bauer back when it was a genuine outdoor outfitter. This jacket does have some tearing in the lining in the back of the neck area, as shown, and this will need to be patched. Because of this, this jacket is only in Very Good condition,and hence I'm

*asking just $16, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4








       

*3) Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professioanl interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*4) Smaller Bold basketweave Harris Tweed, with flecks!*

Cut from a highly unusual bold basketweave Harris tweed in charcoal and dark tan, flecked throughout with berry red and turquoise, this lovely smaller Harris Tweed is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4








    

*5) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4








    

*6) TREA suit; Made in Italy from Loro Piana fabric.*

Claimed!

*7) Hickey Freeman Customized Suit*

Claimed!

*8) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor*

Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.

A*sking $20, or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










    

*9) Corbin 3/2 sack in mini-houndstooth*

This is a wonderful jacket! The cloth is beautiful--a mini-houndstooth in forest green, bracken, and peatblack, which is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA by Corbin for the trad. store Jim Herron. It has a single vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it has a small rub mark at the top of one of the interior pockets, and some minor pilling under the arms. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hence,

*asking just $19, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










   

*10) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*

Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking

*NOTHING! This is FREE--just pay shipping costs of $12!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










     

*11) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*12) Old-School Made in USA Land's End Harris Tweed*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a truly lovely Harris! Cut from brown herringbone with the classic Harris vertical striping in russet, lichen green, and gorse yellow, this jacket has a single vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked football buttons that go so well with rugged tweed. This jacket has a two button front closure, and four buttons cuffs--none of which show any patina at all! It was Made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal, since I'm

*asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4









   

*13) BEAUTIFUL Huntington Camel Hair Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

Another beautiful jacket! Made in the USA by Huntington, this is a wonderfully soft camelhair jacket in a darker glen plaid with a lovely subtle tan overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and has a single vent and the classic two-button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it still have the basting attached to the sleeve where the original sleeve lapel was sewn, showing how little this has been worn. This really is a wonderful jacket, and an absolute steal at just

*$32, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4








     

*14) Textured weekend jacket with three patch pockets!*

*Claimed!*

*15) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
*
You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.

*Asking $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/2










  

*16) LL Bean Field Shirt*

A terrific shirt that could also be worn as a casual jacket--great for running morning errands at the weekend. 100% cotton, Made in Canada, stud fastening on the front.

*Asking $14, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size XL Reg.*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/4










  

*17) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size Large.*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)










   

*18) LL Bean pants. *

Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). A*sking $15, or offer. *

  

*19) Faconnable shirt. 17R. *

Excellent condition! *Asking $14, or offer.*

  

*20) Sz 46 Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater.*

Knitted in England, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest: 24 1/2, Sleeve: c. 37. Length: 28. *Asking $22, or offer. *

 

*21) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*22) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*$7, or offer. *

      

*23) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$11*

 

*24) Brooks Brothers casual plaid shirt, size L. Non-iron.[*B] $12/B]

 

*25) Brooks Brothers MUST IRON (Hurrah!); lovely thin pink stripe. Straight collar. 14.5 - 32.* *$12/B]

Claimed!

26) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just $7/B].

   *


----------



## CMDC

In the spirit of the shirt consolidation and sell off, lets do the same thing with sweaters and pants. $18 conus each; second is $11; third is $8.

Pringle tan sweater vest.
Made in Scotland 
Tagged 46
Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 26



















LLBean Norwegian Sweater--new with tags. I haven't seen this pattern before but it seems relatively recent.
Size XL
Pit to Pit: 23.5; Length: 29.5



















Brooks Brothers forest green merino sweater w/khaki "dashes".
Made in Italy
Size XL
23 pit to pit; 28 length



















Made in Scotland Hardenglen Cashmere sweater
Cream color, v-neck
Tagged XL
25 pit to pit
29 length



















Brooks Brothers bottle green wide wale corduroys.
31 waist: 27.5 inseam +2
Flat front, no cuff
Excellent condition w/minimal wear



















Unworn Polo University Club navy flannel trousers.
32 waist although this is a slim cut. I'm a 32 and these are snug on me so I'd recommend for a 31 or even 30 waist.
36 inches of inseam, unhemmed
Button tabbed coin pocket on the front; flat front



















Polo RL navy blue flannel trousers
Wool w/nylon. Heavier weight. Flat front; no cuff
36x32



















Chocolate brown heavy wool trousers from the long gone Harvard Coop
These appear unworn--inspection tag still in the pocket
Measure 38 x 28.5 +1.5 underneath. Flat front; cuffed



















Brooks Brothers Clark pincord pants
Tagged 38/30 but measure 38 waist/27.5 inseam
Flat front, no cuff



















A nice pair of Ralph Lauren wide wale chocolate brown corduroy pants.
Flat front; no cuffs
38 waist, 30 inseam



















Samuelsohn khaki wool trousers
Light weight wool, definitely appropriate for warmer weather
Reverse pleat, cuffed
38x30



















New with tags Corbin navy wide wale corduroys *SOLD
*40 waist; unhemmed
Flat front



















LLBean wide wale corduroys--appear to be unworn. Made in USA
Flat front, no cuff. Rear button pocket
40 waist; 28 inseam



















New with tags Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker pants * SOLD
*40 waist; 30 inseam
Flat front, no cuff



















Polo Ralph Lauren oxford cloth pants. An ocbd for your legs.
42 x 28.5
Flat front, no cuff


----------



## Pugin

I have a lovely, never worn Drakes pocket square on offer at the other forum: https://www.styleforum.net/t/290243/drakes-pocket-square-new-never-used

Discount for anyone who contacts me through AAAC. This is, after all, the thrift thread.


----------



## NMC

Price drop $30 shipped



NMC said:


> Alden Black Tassel Loafer, Size 10.5. $45 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## AlanC

*WTB*: I'm looking for a solid navy or gray suit, sz 42R, for a friend of mine. I have Hickey, BB, Hilton type level in mind. Darts/2 button is fine. It needs to have no issues and enough length to be alterable. This is his first foray into used, and I don't want to spook him. Let me know if you have anything.


----------



## AHS

*Three-Piece Brooks Brothers Suit - Trim 41 R*

Tagged a 41R, suit seems trimmer to me. Wool best suited for winter and fall. Very good used condition. I noticed one tiny hole at the back of one leg.

My iphone camera doesn't do justice to the suit. I can email you additional photos if you wish.

Please note that I've done the best I can with measuring. Suit is navy with "broken" stripe. Jacket has a single center vent. 2 buttons. Jacket measurements:

a. pit to pit: 20-1/4"
b. shoulder to shoulder: 17"
c. sleeve from shoulder to end? 25-1/2"
d. length of coat from top of collar: 31-1/4"

Pants are flat front. Pants measurements:

a. waist: 35"
b. inseam 30-1/4" with approx 1"to let out (but pants are cuffed for additional material if needed.)

Sorry, not sure how to measure a vest!

Asking $90 OBO shipped with tracking. Thanks, AHS


----------



## leisureclass

*ADDITIONAL ITEM and DROPS*
NEW ITEM:
J Press Donegal Mist Tweed - 5% Cashmere, 35% Kid Mohair, 60% New Wool
Size 36S - 38S
ASKING 65 Bucks shipped CONUS
Measurements:
Chest - 20"
Shoulders - 17"
Length of Back under the collar - 28.25"

The Tweed is grey herringbone with light lines over the herringbone in blue and yellow. The shoulders are lightly padded, the jacket is two button and lightly darted. Full disclosures: one of the three cuff buttons on the right hand side is chipped and one of the interior pockets is starting to separate from the lining. It has been mended on one side, and has a very minor break on the other side. The good news: This is not at all viewable from the outside, doesn't need to be attended to right away, *AND this jacket has a three shop J Press logo, meaning its a classic.* No seriously, I saw a similar jacket listed on that cursed Put this On Ebay thread for wayy more than this a couple of weeks ago.

















DROP *25$ shipped CONUS for both - or best offer before I donate these*



leisureclass said:


> Calling all Small Trads who'd like to get their sweater vest on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest 1) Allen Collins Shetland Argyle - Khaki with Grey and Cream - Tagged size 36 - Measures 19" in p to p and 24" back length - ideal for a gentleman of jacket size 36 or so (condition notes, there is a small wear spot on the back near the shoulder, not a moth bite, a minor separation of seams we. Easily fixable by someone handy with thread - this is captured in picture 2 in the thumbnails)
> 
> Vest 2) Mervyn's Boy's Collection (?) Cream/off white Fair Isle with grey, cranberry, and brown. Exactly the same measurements as vest 1, so again ideal for a tradly gentlemen than wears a size 36 jacket. Excellent condition. No content tag but is likely all wool.
> 
> IF YOU WOULD LIKE BOTH: *DROP to $25* shipped CONUS - or offer me something before I donate
> 
> please PM me with any questions


----------



## jkidd41011

*Brooks Brothers Field Coat w/ snap in liner Size Small*

Brooks Brothers Field Coat w/ snap in liner Size Small. Shoulders measure roughly 18", chest 21 1/2"





































*Asking $50.00 Shipped.*


----------



## ATL

The buyer just fell through on this very nice and very recent BB worsted wool gray suit, tagged 39 R. I'm sure this has only been worn a couple of times -- or it has been very well taken cared for -- and there's sill a sale tag from in the lapel pocket. Asking $90 shipped or best offer.

Measurements are:

p to p: 21 1/2
waist: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Length: 31
s to s: ~ 18 3/4

Pants, tagged 33W :
16.5 waistband laid flat on table (there's about an inch on each side of the seat to let these out)
39 length
1.5 cuff

More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629274532931/


----------



## Blessings

ATL said:


> The buyer just fell through on this very nice and very recent BB worsted wool gray suit, tagged 39 R. I'm sure this has only been worn a couple of times -- or it has been very well taken cared for -- and there's sill a sale tag from in the lapel pocket. Asking $90 shipped or best offer.
> 
> Measurements are:
> 
> p to p: 21 1/2
> waist: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24
> Length: 31
> s to s: ~ 18 3/4
> 
> Pants, tagged 33W :
> 16.5 waistband laid flat on table (there's about an inch on each side of the seat to let these out)
> 39 length
> 1.5 cuff
> 
> More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629274532931/


Is there any length on the sleeves that could be let out?
What's the shoulder padding like?

I usually wear a 40L - 42 depending on the cut, so I am curious.


----------



## ATL

Blessings said:


> Is there any length on the sleeves that could be let out?
> What's the shoulder padding like?
> 
> I usually wear a 40L - 42 depending on the cut, so I am curious.


Not really that much shoulder padding at all. I'll have to check on the sleeves this evening, but I think there's some wiggle room.

It is, however, definitely a regular because it's just a little bit too long on me.


----------



## Puritan

*WTB*: A solid navy suit - 40S. Looking for BB, Hickey, Oxxford, JPress, etc.. Also any size 8D shell's, or other quality footwear.


----------



## AlanC

A few new things along with some price drops. Surely someone could use those Sorels. Make me an offer.

I have no idea why Imageshack rotated those images.

*Ben Silver* regimental
1st Gloucestershire Regiment
3.5" wide

This is your chance to stick it to the nefarious profiteering Ben Silver. Don't pay $105 + shipping--fight the power!

Yours for only $25 delivered CONUS (Ha ha--take that, Ben Silver!)

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/img6713h.jpg/

*Pendleton* wool tartan tie
Made in USA
3 1/8" wide

Yours for $18 delivered CONUS

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img6716yu.jpg/

*Kenneth Gordon* ecru/butter yellow pinpoint Oxford
17 x 35
Made in USA

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal












*Paul Stuart pinpoint now $20 delivered!*


AlanC said:


> *Paul Stuart* white pinpoint oxford forward point collar shirt
> Made in USA
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> A Trad staple for those days when you want to kick it up from an OCBD. Perfect shape.
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img6677d.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6678z.jpg/





AlanC said:


> It appears I will be returning to more Southern climes, which means I need to shed some cold weather gear as well as cull the closet some. All of these items were purchased for my own use, and come from my own closet.
> 
> *Sorel Caribous*
> Made in Canada
> Size 9
> 
> Great shape, some scuffing on the uppers, soles are immaculate. These will deal with most any snow you want to throw at it. I won't need these where I'm headed.
> 
> Please note these are the old made in Canada version.
> 
> *Now $65!* $70 $80 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img6612pv.jpg/ https://img837.imageshack.us/i/img6613o.jpg/ https://img528.imageshack.us/i/img6615n.jpg/
> 
> *Keith Highlander* saddles
> Made in USA
> Size 9C
> 
> I purchased these NOS, and have worn them a handful of times. I have too many shoes, and still seem to buy more. I'm letting these go. They're American classics, though.
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img6619h.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/img6620p.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img6621k.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img6622o.jpg/
> 
> *Sperry* penny loafers
> Size 9 M
> 
> These really are great shoes that I hate to see go. They polish up nicely and feel great. I have too many loafers for these to see any use. These were purchased new by me. They're in overall excellent condition.
> 
> *NOW $15!* $20 $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img6616zd.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6617j.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img6618q.jpg/


----------



## Bermuda

I'm selling a New Without Tags LL Bean blue Norwegian Sweater 100% wool for 70$ shipped to the CONUS. Size XL. These sell for 140$ on the LL Bean website. It's a must have trad item. This sweater has never been worn


----------



## fastfiat81

Offers welcome!



fastfiat81 said:


> I am starting to clean out the closet. Picked these up, but they don't quite fit my wide feet. The uppers are in good condition, but they really need to be resoled in my opinion and I never will get around to it. $75 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TweedyDon

The Corbin mini-houndstooth, the Huntington camelhair, the Horan cashmere, the BB pink stripe shirt, the textured weekend tweed, the smaller HT from Botany 500, the HF suit, the Trea suit, the Norfolk jacket, the Viyella shirt, the cashmere scarf and the BB sweater have all now been claimed--thank you!

*Coming soon: Madras jackets, Chesterfield, Burberry trench, and lots, lots, LOTS more!*


----------



## Pugin

Drop. Offers welcome!!

I have for sale this beautiful Drakes pocket square. Beautiful colors. Never used. Yours for *$60 shipped*. Offers welcome!


----------



## Hardiw1

Huntingdon 3/2 sack madras jacket
Tagged: 42R, but sadly for me, measures a little larger
Fully lined
Hooked vent
2 button sleeve
Minimal shoulder padding
Wonderful trad jacket for summer
$40 or trade

Shoulder: 19-19.25
Chest 23.25
Sleeve: 25
Length boc: 30.5


----------



## catside

Both gone now. Thornproof tweed was discovered by my dad in my coats closet who thinks it was tailored for his body double. he claimed it. Yale blazer was the subject of a successful trade with leisureclass, classy guy, no problems, recommend him for doing business.



catside said:


> Heavy Harris tweed bespoke tailored in Scotland by Lovatt tailors of Glasgow. 3B and I believe fully canvassed. I don't think it to be a mispressed 3/2. More like a country jacket. I handled quite a bit of Harris and this is something special I think. Corresponds to a maybe 38-39 S. Please see measurements. Trades will be considered of course. make offer or 70 CONUS.
> PP20.5- 20.75 L28.5 sh18 Arm 23.5+1
> 
> View attachment 3656
> 
> View attachment 3657
> 
> 
> I also have a Yale coop 3/2 navy blazer of unknown material. More like a light hopsack for summer. Patch pockets. Bought to cannibalize the buttons but they seem to be regular Southwick buttons I think. Half lined. PP20, l31, s17.5, arm25. Like a 38R or maybe 37L? Offer or trade.


I now have a JPress (3/2) and a Harvard tweed (2B) both at 41R range. I could not will the Press to fit me. I will give up both for a Press in my size 42, 43, or 44, very willing to be flexible here:smile:.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/dsc00287iy.jpg/

I also have Burberry navy blazer 42L with logo lining and buttons. Offers welcome.


----------



## ATL

Blessings said:


> Is there any length on the sleeves that could be let out?
> What's the shoulder padding like?
> 
> I usually wear a 40L - 42 depending on the cut, so I am curious.


It feels to me like there's more than 2 inches inside the sleeve under the lining. Shoulder pads are very minimal.

I did just pick up a brown 41 R Golden Fleece SC ...


----------



## zzdocxx

Bermuda said:


> I'm selling a New Without Tags LL Bean blue Norwegian Sweater 100% wool for 70$ shipped to the CONUS. Size XL. These sell for 140$ on the LL Bean website. It's a must have trad item. This sweater has never been worn
> 
> View attachment 3843


Cool sweater, what are the measurements? Yes I remember one similar to that on their website, the "Matinicus Rock" sweater. (Sold out.)

Nice!


----------



## ATL

9.5 C Alden BB calf tassels. Asking $55.

More pics:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629127851588/


----------



## leisureclass

^ My bank account is really glad that those aren't 10.5D - my feet however are sad.

In other news: Press tweed I listed on the last page is gone.

Coming soon: H. Oritsky blue flannel sack in a 39R (maybe a slim 40), Mercer and Sons white OCBD in 15.5/34, and would there be any interest in a women's camel hair overcoat, sort of a female equivalent to the infamous polo coat (in a 2/4 range)? Lemme know gents, thanks.


----------



## ATL

wow ... those went quickly.


----------



## ATL

Anyone interested in this Golden Fleece as a sportcoat? It's been determined that it's most likely a suit, but it could definitely work as a sportcoat. Tagged 41 R.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Drop

Originally Posted by *Mississippi Mud* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1278283#post1278283
_*RL Blue Label Three Patch Pockets Flax 42-44R/L
*
Ok, so this isn't essentially free, but it's an incredible jacket. Whoever buys it will be thrilled. Like many things, I bought this a few years ago, just prior to joining the forum and lost a bit of weight (see the pants above). The 100% flax fabric is a great weight for spring, about as heavy as a very lightweight tweed, and is in a darker brown glen check with a light green overcheck. Really nice colorway for spring and early fall. It was made in Italy and has very, very soft shoulders--I don't think there's any padding there at all. When I bought it, I think it was supposed to be a three button, but when worn, it rolls to about 2.75 or 2.5. The condition is superb; I probably wore it less than 10 times. Single vented.

Measurements: shoulder 19.25; chest 22.5; length BOC 31.5; sleeve 25 (+1.5 to use)









$80/75/70 shipped_


----------



## hookem12387

^^ That's an amazing deal on that jacket. If it was a 40L it would be very gone (and in my home).


----------



## Mississippi Mud

hookem12387 said:


> ^^ That's an amazing deal on that jacket. If it was a 40L it would be very gone (and in my home).


Thanks, hook. If it were a 40L, I would be wearing it for Easter instead of selling it, as I did two or three years ago.


----------



## ATL

Oxxford, yo!

I think this qualifies as one of my best thrift finds. If I can't get this slimmed down to fit me, it's available. Better pics and measurements when I get home.


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1: Recent Luxury Ties--all from efdll*








                   

1) Robert Talbott regimental. There is a small and almost unnoticeable shadow blemish on this tie, hence just Claimed
2) Brooks Brothers in crocus purple. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! *Claimed*
3) Hilditch & Key in lilac. This has a couple of tiny thread pulls/bumps, as shown, hence just $16
4) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent condition. Claimed
5) Zegna in solid green. Excellent condition., except for a single thread "bump" by the edge, as shown. *Claimed!*
6) Prada. A beautiful, complex dark brown tie. It's 3/5" by 60". I measured this under artificial light, and in doing so discovered that it had some "shine" and a center line from pressing. This is only visible when you're looking at it from an angle, and only under artificial light, but it IS there, and so I'm reducing this to $28 > 24
7) Mexican patterned tie. Excellent condition. $8
8) Italian silk. Excellent condition. $12
9) Polo. Hand-made in Italy, excellent condition. Perfect for Spring! *Claimed!*

*GROUP 2: Knits*








         

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

1) Classic TRAD Heatherknit by Rooster in lovely moss green--65/35 mohair/wool. A lovely wider knit, as worn by Guiseppe of An Affordable Wardrobe! Just Claimed!
2) Another wider trad knit, this time in burnt orange! All wool. *Claimed!*
3) Etienne Aigner knit in berryjuice red; no fabric content, but appears to be silk. Claimed
4) Another classic trad Heatherknit by Rooster; this time skinnier than (1), and in 60/40 mohair/wool. Grey. $12
5) Etienne Aigner knit in berryred. Appears to be silk. Claimed

*GROUP 3: Vintage ties*








         

1) Gitman Bros.; a classic trad tie with a lovely pattern of leaves. Excellent condition. $15
2) A.J. Goldsmith of Maine regimental. Skinny and slightly shorter than current ties. Slight rub on one edge, but still in Very Good condition. $10
3) Harvale--THE Ivy tie maker! (Harv-Ale.... as in "Harvard-Yale"). This is a vintage example of this collectable brand, and is in Good, wearable condition. $8
4) Chas. Young of Wall St--kangaroo emblematic! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Good, wearable condition. $7
5) Botany "Wrinkleproof" tie; appears to be wool. Excellent condition! $10

*GROUP 4: Emblematics*








         

1) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition *Claimed*
2) Trimingham's of Bermuda--the classic Ivy resort retailer! Very God condition. Polyester. $5
3) Land's End baseball emblematic. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! *Claimed*
4) Yachts emblematic. Very Good condition. Polyester. $5
5) Wellesley emblematic. $6, or FREE if you have a Wellesley connection!

*GROUP 5: SPRING TIES!*








            

1) Italian linen neats. A lovely skyblue tie with small Spring flowers woven into the linen. This does have one small and inconspicuous thread pull (as shown), but otherwise is excellent. Because of the pull, though, this is just *Claimed!*. *UPDATE*: I've just noticed while measuring the blade (3") a small blemish by the right-hand edge; this is shown in the picture--it's by the last flower on the far left of the bottom edge of the tie as pictured. Beacsue of this flaw, this tie is now only in Very Good condition, and hence the price has been reduced.
2) BEAUTIFUL green Irish Moygashel linen tie; rumpled keeper, otherwise in excellent condition! PERFECT for St Patrick's Day! $18
3) Regimental. Keeper missing and tiny rub on one corner, hence just *Claimed*
4) Liberty of London paisley. Lovely, and in excellent condition.Excellent condition $12
5) Liberty of London. A WONDERFUL traditional Liberty print--possibly William Morris?--featuring crocuses. PERFECT for Spring! Excellent condition! $15

*GROUP 6: Varia; vintage, patterns, and madras!*








         

1) FANTASTIC vintage tie! Utterly Mad Men patterning! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Excellent condition. $12
2) Barney's of New York. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. $14
3) Brooks Bros. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. $15
4) Rooster madras tie. Excellent condition. $14
5) Rooster paisley tie. Excellent condition. $12


----------



## M Go Crimson

^Is the herringbone tweed underneath the "recent luxury ties" 46-47R and for sale?:icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

M Go Crimson said:


> ^Is the herringbone tweed underneath the "recent luxury ties" 46-47R and for sale?:icon_smile:


Alas, it's a 40L.... and is staying with me!  But if you'd like one in 46-47R, I'm sure I'll have one or two (in 32 sizing!) soon! (For reals, as the kids nowadays say!)


----------



## 32rollandrock

I need a brown herringbone like that, too.



TweedyDon said:


> Alas, it's a 40L.... and is staying with me!  But if you'd like one in 46-47R, I'm sure I'll have one soon! (For reals, as the kids nowadays say!)


----------



## Bermuda

I'm dropping my 100% wool New without tags LL Bean blue XL Norwegian Sweater to 50$ shipped to CONUS. Anyone, Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## workthatwedo

Left
Hart Schaffner Marx
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve: 23.5
Length: 31.5

Middle
Hickey Freeman
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 30.5

Right
Arnie
Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.25
Length: 31.5


----------



## AlanC

Came across but left some *Braemar* made in Scotland lambswool sweaters today. There was a charcoal gray (crew neck, saddle shoulders) a camel turtleneck, a gold/mustardy crew neck and a camel v-neck that wasn't Braemar but of the same quality level. They were all larges, I believe.

If anyone is interested in me going back for them I can see if they're still there. We can work out a price. I didn't get them as sweaters are hard to move especially as spring approaches.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is an outlandishly low price. I am tempted, even though I already own a vintage model. Someone really, really needs to jump on this.



Bermuda said:


> I'm dropping my 100% wool New without tags LL Bean blue XL Norwegian Sweater to 50$ shipped to CONUS. Anyone, Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> View attachment 3847


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Instead of monopolizing bandwidth with a repost, I am taking offers on any of the items of mine posted at the very top of the page previous (667).

And tomorrow, if time allows, I will be offering a couple of outstanding pairs of shoes:

Allen Edmonds Manchester--12C, merlot; excellent condition, worn but uppers are out-of-the-box perfect, not even creased.

Russell Moccasin Oneida "Saddle" Moccasin--9.5E; also excellent, worn (literally) once

_May have time to post a few more...._


----------



## ArtVandalay

*More drops...

**Corbin Tweed 3/2 Sack Canvassed ~42L*

This is a gorgeous jacket that unfortunately doesn't fit me in the shoulders. Made in the USA, it is fully canvassed and partially lined. 3/2 front closure, sack cut, three buttons cuffs, single rear vent.
A gorgeous olive/gray tweed with greens, reds, and oranged mixed throughout. This is truly a gorgeous tweed that I would not be passing along if it were an inch smaller in the shoulders. Made by Corbin for Logan's of Midway. No apparent issues.

19" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves + 2" | 31.5" BOC









  

*Asking $45 > $42 > $39.50 > $37 CONUS**

Belts
1) Dooney and Bourke navy/green surcingle belt - SOLD
2) Trafalgar stretch belt, size 38. Measures 36" center hole to EOS. Made in USA. No issues.










Asking $15 > $13.50 > $12 > $10 CONUS for the Trafalgar.*


----------



## zzdocxx

32rollandrock said:


> This is an outlandishly low price. I am tempted, even though I already own a vintage model. Someone really, really needs to jump on this.


Hey you are back and it is great to see you here!

:thumbs-up:

Yeah the sweater, I already PM'd him a couple of days ago about the measurements but am afraid it is just a wee bit small for me.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Iconic Burberry Trenchcoat!*

*Claimed--thank you!*
​You know what this is--the iconic Burberry trenchcoat. Created for use by British officers amidst the mud and carnage of the trenches of the First War, trenchcoats occasionally took to the air as flying coats--one officer of the fledgling RAF writing home in 1919 stated that after h'd crashed in the Channel he'd had to discard his Burberry, but that it was returned to him later by fisherman who'd rescued it after it had been floating in the sea for five days. Immortalized by Bogie in Casablanca, the Burberry trench was the favored garment of George Orwell, who wore it slumped inside London cabs dashing to the Censorship Department during the Blitz just after the All-Clear, as well as private eyes from the novels of Raymond Chandler to Dashiell Hammet. And, of course, on a gentler note Audrey Hepburn wore a Burberry trench as Holly Golightly in Breakfast at Tiffany's.

_*And this one is in excellent condition!*_

*MADE IN ENGLAND*, this coat features all of the bells and whistles that make the Burberry trench THE trenchcoat to own, this coat has the classic Novacheck plaid, and the leather buckle of the belt and the cuff-adjusters are similarly unblemished. This coat features the multiple lines of stitching at the collar to ensure that when it's flipped up against the elements it stays up, as well as the classic "lambchop" throat fastener that's concealed under the collar; the leather buckle here is also unmarked. This coat has all of its original D-rings on the belt for your maps and handgun for when you lead your chaps Over the Top (no-one who's been around explosives in a professional capacity would ever hang grenades form this belt, despite the widespread myth that this is the use for these rings), has the traditional gunflap, and the vent in the back secures closely with its original button. The throat has its original brass fasteners for a tight fit in the rain, and the epaulettes are intact and original and functional. The coat has the standard deep internal pockets (for maps, or orders), and the button-able slash pockets in the front reach both to these and also to your jacket pockets underneath. The belt is also in excellent condition, with no pulls or wear to any of the holes, and no "wringing" from being (unwisely) tied. The shell of this coat is in the standard 51/49 and highly durable polyester/cotton blend.

This really is one of the nicest Burberry trenchcoats I've seen--and if hadn't just acquired an all-cotton version this wouldn't be here!

I wore this very, very occasionally as a 40L; it has been specialist dry-cleaned before being listed here. I like my trenches rather voluminous, so this could also work for a 42L, or possibly even a 44L, depending on your fit preferences. T*his coat will give you literally decades of faithful service!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve (under the arm to the cuff): 19
Length: 48 1/2 (from the bottom of the collar)
Shoulder: N/A, as the sleeves are the traditional raglan cut.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Chesterfield Topcoat--Made in England from Abraham Moon cloth!*

*Classic Chesterfield Topcoat

Please note price drop!

MADE IN ENGLAND*








This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from the traditional cloth for Chesterfields--charcoal herringbone with very soft blended boning--this beautiful coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. While the cloth is the traditional pattern and colour for a Chesterfield, it does come with a slight twist--rather than being milled from the coarser wool of adult sheep the cloth of this coat is made from lambswool, and was milled by Abraham Moon, Ltd., established in 1837 in Leeds, Yorkshire, England. Long before the passion for "heritage" brands, Moon, a solid, successful non-nonsense Yorkshire company--was making military gabardines, heathery tweeds, and robust flannel for its conservative and well-heeled clientele. More about Moon can be read here:

https://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/new...on-the-name-on-everyones-lips-and-labels.html

This wonderful coat also features the traditional velvet collar, and two front pockets; these are both lined with thick cotton duck--and it's a tribute to how little worn (if at all) this coat was that neither of the pockets have any markings from use inside. The cat also has two interior pockets, traditional three-button cuffs, and a center vent. It has a concealed placket, and was, of course, Made in England.

This coat is in excellent condition.

Asking a very low *$125, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, or offer. *As always, _*lower offers are very welcome*_!

*Brigg umbrella not included--sorry!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length (bottom of collar): 45 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Great Jacket Posting begins!*

I'll be listing many more jackets over the next few days, although most of what is to come will be Spring and Summer wear.. with the exception of more 3/2 tweed sacks, including from Press, and a couple of Barbours! And another Loden-Frey, this time a peacoat-type jacket.

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*, with International inquiries being welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL and POSS. UNWORN CLASSIC LODEN JACKET by Loden-Frey! 
*
*Claimed!*

*2) 1960's CASHMERE Trad/Ivy/Mad Men 3-button sack jacket from B. Altman! *

*Claimed!*

*3) Saks Fifth Avenue Houndstooth Tweed in ALPACA and WOOL.*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from a splendid houndstooth tweed that's a luxurious mixture of Alpaca and Wool, given it a wonderful drape and hand; it has shades of moss green, lichen, tan, and chestnut in its colourway. It has four button cuffs, is lightly darted with a two button front, and has a center vent. It was union-made in the USA for Saks Fifth Avenue, and is in excellent condition. The only mar is that it appears to have had the size written in ink inside the interior pocket under the manufacturer's sizing label, and thei has since been crossed out. Obviously, this couldn't be seen at all unless you're looking for it!

Asking just *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 41, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 301/2










      

*4) Bespoke Cashmere (?) Jacket with twin vents and working cuffs!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this was bespoke-made by Fung's in the Hotel Plaza Arcade in Hong Kong. There's no fabric content listed, but it's very thick, and very soft and drapes wonderfully, so I suspect a very nice grade of cashmere. However,it might also be a cshemer/wool blend, or (less likely) camelhair. Whatever it is, it's seriously nice--and cut from a very versatile dark charcoal cloth. The jacket itself is very nicely constructed, with twin vents and working surgeon's cuffs; the interior stitching is also very well done, both in attaching the lining and around the interior pockets. The jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4








  

*5) NWT Herringbone tweed jacket, with twin vents and WORKING CUFFS! c. 44, 46L.*

New, with all its original tags still attached, this is a very nice basic tweed in brown herringbone. It's fully lined, and has very nice narrow lapels and twin vents. It also has fully functional working surgeon's cuffs! Since it's NWT it is, of course, in excellent unworn condition. The catch? It's from The Gap, from their 2010 line. Label snobbery aside, this is a very nice jacket for

*just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER!*

*Measurements;

Tagged XL/T*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 28
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33


----------



## frosejr

If anyone sees any interesting sport coats in 52 long, please let me know. I'm looking for a couple. They don't have to be spring-only, I'm willing to buy off-season.


----------



## tonylumpkin

A raft of shoes that I have accumulated over the last couple of months and am just now getting time to post.

First, Tan Polo brogued penny loafers. These are size 10 D. They are probably USA made, although they are not marked as such. Very little wear and in excellent condition. Asking $47.50 shipped Conus











AE Byrons in black calf, again 10 D. These are in very good condition with no issues at all with the uppers. *GONE*











AE Crandons. These are a great looking summer shoe. A brouged cap like the Byrons, but the main body of the shoe is woven leather allowing for cooling air circulation on hot summer days. Again, 10 Ds. Asking $37.50 shipped CONUS











Another 10 D Allen Edmonds. These are Cornells in black calf. Split toe monks with Vibram soles. The tread is getting a little low, but there is still a lot of wear in them. The uppers are issue free. Asking $37.50 shipped CONUS











AE McAllister black brogues. These are 9 D. A beautiful pair of classic business shoes and a great buy for someone looking for inexpensive, quality shoes to dress up their look. *GONE*










Rare to find penny loafers these days that aren't made with shiny, corrected grain leather. But, here is a very nice pair and they are virtually new. Brown calf full strap pennys by Lands End. Probably made by that often referred to, "little factory up in Maine". These shoe have almost no wear at all. These are 7 1/2 M. Asking $65 shipped CONUS











Brown Church's bit loafers. These are made for Church's in Italy, some say by the same people that make Guccis. I have no proof of that but I can say that the leather is very soft, they are fully lined and that these are in very nice condition with lots of wear left. They are 11 Ns. Asking $57.50 shipped CONUS











I also have a very nice pair of burgundy Royal Tweed tassel loafers in 11 A. I believe Royal Tweeds are US sized, as they are made by Cheaney for this market. These use Bookbinder leather which is corrected grain, but of a level of quality far above the plasticky corrected grain used by lower quality shoe makers. They are really quite nice. My camera battery died, so pictures will have to wait until tomorrow. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS

Below are some items I listed previously, now with price reductions.

Barbour Blouson[/B] *jacket*, tagged Large. The picture of the tag is the best representation of the actual color. This is a light weight shell with a Barbour tartan lining. The shell is 88% polyester/12% polyamide. The lining is 100% polyester. Great spring/summer/fall jacket. Excellent condition. Asking $45 *>>$37.50* shipped CONUS










 

For the bigger guys...*Orvis 3/2 sack* in tan and brown herringbone. It is tagged a 46 R, but I think the measurements work better for a 48 R. You can judge for yourself. Chest 25", sleeves 25", shoulders 21", length (boc) 31". It fits me and I'm a 48, but I've got more than enough browns. Asking $47.50 *>>$37.50* shipped CONUS










 

*Vintage Nettleton tan saddles* in size 11.5 B/D. These are some really classic shoes. They have the large rounded welt and are in pretty good shape for their age, just a couple small dings on the uppers. They can be worn now, but are going to need to have the "suicide heels" replaced before long and probably the soles as well. In short some RARE classic shoes that could use a recraft. Asking $57.50 *>>$40* shipped CONUS










Another pair of vintage Nettletons (but aren't all Nettletons, I suppose). These are burgundy full brogues in size 11.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and the soles and heels have plenty of life in them. Asking $65 *>>$47.50* shipped CONUS










*Alden for Brooks Brothers tassel loafers*, size 12 D. Recently resoled and heeled, they have a minor ding on one toe, but are in otherwise very good condition. Asking $50 *>>$37.50* shipped CONUS










Another pair of tan, pebble grain *Florsheim Imperial longwings*. These are in size 12 A. The uppers are great. No issues. The soles are very lightly worn and the "suicide heels" have been replaced with rubber. The only possible issue is a tiny gap between the new rubber heels and the sole. Probably just need to be re-nailed. Asking $47.50 *>>$40* shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Small Loden-Frey Outer Jacket*

Made by Austria's premier maker of loden outerwear, this rugged yet classic jacket is one of those rare garments that would be just as much at home _On the Waterfront_ as it would be on an Ivy League campus during the Golden Era of Ivy clothing--although perhaps this is not surprising, given Loden's heritage as a premier maker of sturdy Austrain workwear that was adopted by the WASPs of New England as their own. (There's a reason the largest purveyer of Loden-Frey outerwear in America is located in Princeton!)

Cut as a short jacket (to be worn around waist length), this jacket features two functional (of course!) outer chest flapped pockets, and two functional jetted handwarmer pockets that are trimmed with what seems to be alcantara. It also features working cuffs secured with a single cuff button, and what sems to be alcantara across the shoulders, for additional durability and warmth. It is fully lined, and features two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. All of the buttons are classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks; all are securely fastened. The exterior seams are all lapped and double stitched.

The jacket is classic black, and was Made in Austria by Loden-Frey. It's all wool--naturally!

The interior label is detached at the top, but if you wish I will have this repaired before shipping. It is also clearly worn, featuring minor piling throughout--but this is simply a detail, as you really wouldn't want a jacket like this to be pristine, although it could be improved by a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, I would rate this as being in Very Good condition.

New, these coats retail for a small fortune. However, I'm asking just* $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2 (remember, this is cut as a shorter jacket)


----------



## wacolo

*Price Drops*

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$45---->$40 Bass Weejuns Made in USA 9.5D in Black. Uppers are in really good shape. There is some wear to the soles, but there is also quite a bit of life left.
https://postimage.org/

$45------>$40 Sebago Penny Loafers Made in Maine, USA 9D The uppers are in very good shape and lots of life left to the soles and heels. There is a ding to the back quarter of the left shoe. I have shown it in the last pic.
https://postimage.org/

$50----->$45 Sebago Campsides 9.5D Made in USA I was heartbroken that these did not quite fit me. The soles do not look like they have been walked on. Uppers have no issue except for the typical handling wear. A classic!
https://postimage.org/

$40"----->$35 Sebago Campsides 12m Made in USA Again very clean. Virtually no wear to the soles. The uppers show some wear and a few scuffs, but nothing that would not happen within the first week of wear.
https://postimage.org/
​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Inexpensive Ties and Belts!*

*ALL 13 TIES FOR $35, shipped in CONUS!​*








*GROUP 1: Patterns*








       

*All are in excellent condition! All four for $25, shipped in CONUS.*

1) Polo. Hand made. $12
2) Tie rack. Made in Italy. Lovely, thick silk. $12
3) Pure Classic. A very nice neats tie! $10
4) Gant. Made in the USA. $10

*GROUP 2: Emblematics*








       

*All three ties for $18, shipped in CONUS!*

1) Scottish lion rampant. Made in Scotland. Polyester. Excellent condition. $10
2) Lovely classic wool tie, with flying ducks. Very Good condition; just slightly dusty from storage. $12
3) Golden flying ducks. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some fraying to the keeper, hence just $10

*GROUP 3: Marilyn Monroe Ties*

All of these have minor flaws (or are flawless apart from being polyester!), but are still wearable to varying degrees. (I've tried to show the flaws in the pictures, but some don't show up.) How about *$15 for all six, shipped in CONUS*? Basically, they're free but for the cost of shipping!










         

1) Polo.
2) Land's End
3) Boston Traders
4) Polyester.
5) Rivetz for Priceton University Store.
6) Polyester.

*TRADLY BELTS!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS. *

1) The English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Solid brass buckle, excellent condition. Measures 40 1/2 end to end, excluding buckle. Asking $16, or offer.

  

2) Canterbury belt. Blue surcingle. Solid brass buckle. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 33 1/4 end to end, excluding buckle. Asking $12 or offer.

 

3) Dooney and Bourke surcingle. Very Good condition. Measures 38 1/2 end to end, excluding buckle. *Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CORD TROUSERS. Polo, Club Room, Brooks Brothers; some MADE IN THE USA!*

​*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Size 36/30:*

_*All three pairs of cords for $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*
_
*1) 36/30. Black cords by Club Room. *

These have a contrasting brown cord interior waistband. They're very well made, 100% cotton, and excellent condition. They have a flat front and a YKK zipper. Asking *$20, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

 

*2) 36/30 Club Room brown cords. *

These are a very rich, dark brown--again, my pictures don't do them justice. 100% cotton, flat front, and in excellent condition with a YKK zipper. Asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

 

*3) 36/30 Brooks Brothers "346" brown cords.*

Pleated front and made from a fabric (85/15 cotton/poly) woven in France, these are a lovely dark brown pair of cords. They're in excellent condition, and I'm asking just $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

 


Size 36/34:

*Both pairs of cords for $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*1) 36/34 Polo by Ralph Lauren. *

These are a lovely, rich brown which my photographs fail to capture. They're the Andrew Pant style, and so have a pleated front. They're 100% cotton and in excellent condition. *Asking just $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

   

*2) 36/34 Made in the USA Polo Ralph Lauren.*

These feature zippered side pockets, pleated front, YKK zippers at the fly, are 100% cotton, and were Made in the USA. They're in excellent condition (except that the interior lapel is cut in half, as shown) and MUCH nicer than my poor pictures make them out to be! *Asking $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Wool Crewneck Sweater, 38*

Brownish red with flecks of blue, grey and orange. Saddle shoulders. 100% new wool. Made in Ireland. Marked as a 38. The fit is pretty slim.

*Measurements
*Back of collar to bottom of sweater: 27"
Pit to cuff: 18"
Across the chest: 20.5"

$20 shipped.


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> *ALL 13 TIES FOR $35, shipped in CONUS!​*


OMG!! Someone please buy those ties right away... I'm having difficulty controlling myself. :crazy:


----------



## BorderBandit

*Here We Go Again*

Long time no see to all those in the Trad-verse. I tried to sell these two items earlier but decided to hold off and give them a try. Well, it turns out I was right, in this non-existent winter and generally hot area I live in I don't need a sweater this thick, or a suit this heavy. I may not have rights to post enough pictures at a time so bear with me if this takes multiple posts.

First up, a dark grey, glenplaid, 2 button suit by Southwick for Canterbury Clothiers. From what I can tell this was a former men's shop based in Alabama that is now owned by Mobley & Sons. Union made in the U.S.A. of imported fabric it's marked as a 43 Tall and the jacket has measurements of P2P 21.5", Length BOC 32", Shoulders 18.75", and sleeves 26". The pants are pleated and have no measurements but have a 32" inseam with 1.75" cuffs, and measure 19" across the front. I'm a 36x32 and these fit me slightly loose in the waist. Like I said before the heft of the fabric is slightly heavier than is comfortable where I live, but this is an area that had a 90-something degree day in late February. There's a slight dark spot on the lapel that my dry cleaner claims is no problem, but as I no longer wanted the suit I have yet to get it cleaned. I'm asking $50 shipped CONUS but I'm very open to offers especially if cheap shipping can be found.














I was right, I can only do two pictures at a time, PM me if you want more.


----------



## BorderBandit

*Here We Go Again Pt. 2*

Second up is a L.L. Bean Norweigan sweater in white with a black (grey?) tick. Sorry, I'm colour blind, correct me if I off a bit. It's the old fashioned 80/20 wool/rayon mix. It's a substantial heavy sweater that I can't justify owning since I'd wear it maybe once a year, and even then be too hot in it. Marked a Large it measures P2P 23", Length 26", with 21.5" sleeves. No stains, tears, or snags evident and in great condition. Shipped $35 CONUS but like I said before I'm very open to offers, especially if we can find some cheap shipping.


----------



## leisureclass

Mercer and Sons White OCBD 15.5/34 - Asking 33 bucks shipped CONUS (only because you don't see these very often, and they go for about 4 times that new, if you think I'm way off offer me something)
Shoulders=18.75" and Chest=24"









H. Oritsky Navy Flannel Sack ~39R (I got this off the exchange awhile back, and it was never quite right on me, so my loss is your gain)
Shoulders=17.75" - Chest=21.5" - BOC (under the collar)=30" - and sleeves (shoulder to wrist)=24.5 (with more than an inch tucked underneath

Asking 45 Shipped CONUS - which if I remember correctly is what I paid, so I'm just trying to make my money back.

PM me with any questions/claims/offers.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Russell Moccasin Co. Oneida "Saddle" Moccasin -- 9.5 E*

Only worn a couple of times, these are essentially a brand new pair. Although not sized, they were found among a couple of Bass pairs in 9.5EE, recent Weejuns and straight-tip oxfords, and are obviously from the same closet. I compared them all carefully to confirm the continuity of size. At a price of $280 to have them stitch a pair at your command, you can have just as well for only:

*$80 shipped.*










The AE Manchesters 12C I mentioned are already claimed and sold, pp....


----------



## TweedyDon

*More jackets! Scottish tweed, camelhair, 3/2 tweed*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Scottish Tweed jacket in lovely blue houndstooth with chestnut overcheck. *

Claimed!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this jacket is cut from Scottish tweed which boasts a lovely colourway--a navy blue and slate blue houndstooth with a lovely rich chestnut overcheck. There's no maker's name or country of origin present, but judging from the style and placement of of the size tag on the lining seam this hails from the United Kingdom--probably England. This jacket is certainly for the Anglophile--as well as its Scottish tweed it has twin vents, two buttons cuffs and subty shaped from darting. It's in excellent condition.

*Tagged a 46, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30

    

*2) Polo cotton tweed jacket; 3 patch pockets, 3/2 lapel roll--PERFECT for Spring!*

Claimed!

Perfect for Spring, this lovely unstructured jacket from Polo features the ever-desirable and all-too-rare three patch pockets and a 3/2 lapel roll--although it's also darted, which, in this case, is a good thing as it's very unstructured, and the darting gives it shape. It's cut from 100% thick cotton tweed in a lovely mid-brown herringbone, and is quarter-lined--again, perfect for Spring! It has a single vent, and the patch pockets are also lined--a nice touch which is often overlooked in patch pocket jackets. It's in excellent condition.

*Tagged an XL, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

    

*3) BEAUTIFUL CAMELHAIR jacket in slate blue-grey, with PATCH POCKETS*

Half-canvassed, fully lined, and featuring ever-desirable patch pockets this lovely jacket is cut from a truly beautiful shade of camelhair cloth; it's grey, but it's the blue-ish light grey of the type of slate that's quarried in Argyll, Scotland, whose beauty has made it THE desirable slate for roofing throughout the UK and beyond.

In addition to its canvassing, full lining (in a lovely complementary shade of dark harvest gold), patch pockets and lovely colourway this jacket has classic brown leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks, three button cuffs, and a single vent. It was also (fairly) recently Union-made in the USA--"fairly' recently, that is, as it was made for the trad. store Wallach's, which is now defunct. This jacket is in excellent condition.

Given both its unusual smaller size, condition, and beauty, this jacket--which would be ideal for Spring!--is a steal at just *$45, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4








    

*I have two Marilyn Monroe tweeds to pass on today--both are beautiful, but flawed..... although still perfectly wearable in less formal situations!​
*

*4) Polo University Club herringbone tweed*

Half-canvassed and fully-lined, this is a beautiful lighter-weight tweed that's perfect for Spring! The herringbone is w wonderful versatile shade of brown, and is complemented by the chestnut brown leather-covered metal shanked buttons on the front and the sleeves (four to each cuff). This jacket also has a center vent, and was Union Made in the USA.

Unfortunately, this jacket has some staining on one sleeve near the cuff, as shown. This might or might not come out with dry cleaning--I'm assuming that it won't. Despite this, this jacket is still eminently wearable as a weekend jacket... in fact, apart from this flaw this jacket is in excellent condition, and since this is very close to my size, I might end up keeping it and using it for just that purpose! (The great thing about flaws like this, for me, is that I can completely relax in the jacket as it's marred already!) But, I do already have a LOT of tweeds, and so I'm giving another the opportunity to claim this.

*Asking just $15, or lower offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2








     

*5) Scottish Tweed--with a highly unusual weave*

Cut from tweed woven in Scotland, this jacket has a very unusual colourway; at first it appears to be a brown basketweave, but closer examination shows that it has a pattern of several vertical black lines forming a block alternating with the same number of brown lines forming a block, with each block being separated from the next with a single scarlet vertical thread. This is almost shown, but poorly, in the close-up of the cuff.

This jacket is fully lined, has a single vent, and features classic leather-covered football buttons that complement its colourway. It does have a minor flaw--it's been professionally rewoven below the opening to the left-hand pocket. This is very inconspicuous, and you're unlikely to see it unless you're looking for it, but it is there, and even though it;'s otherwise in excellent condition I'm

*asking just $19, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I have the jacket that TD is listing as #2--the RL cotton herringbone--and it's my most versatile. I've worn it well into fall as well as spring. I consider it as basic as the blue blazer.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Mississippi Mud said:


> I have the jacket that TD is listing as #2--the RL cotton herringbone--and it's my most versatile. I've worn it well into fall as well as spring. I consider it as basic as the blue blazer.


 I really, really want a jacket like that. Cotton or wool.


----------



## Hardiw1

A few shirts. $15 each.

Lands End pinpoint oxford
Light blue white stripe 16-33


Polo pinpoint oxford
Dark blue white stripe 15-34/35 *SOLD*


Lands End 
Salmon/pink white stripe 15.5-32


----------



## Himself

*BB Slim ecru OCBD, 15-34*

BB OCBD, Slim fit, ecru, 15-34. I bought it from an eBay seller in Garland NC, NWOT. It looked new. I've worn and washed it only 3-4 times. Marked 15.5-34 but *fits like 15-34*. It may have shrunk, or it may be mismarked. P2P 21", waist 20", shoulders 18". I paid forty bucks for it. You can have it for $35, shipped CONUS.


----------



## Himself

*LE all-cotton pinpoints, Polo patch madras popover*

Two Lands End all-cotton pinpoints (not non-iron), about 10-12 years old, hardly worn, very good condition. Both *16-34*. P2P 23", waist 20". Quite full in the chest and shoulders, trim at the waist. $15 ea. shipped CONUS.

A light green-khaki (2nd photo is truest color):

Pink (1st photo is truest color):

Polo patch madras popover. Size M, 21" P2P, 28.5" length. It came from an outlet store. This is a very casual shirt, more beachy than trad. Very good condition, $15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## trgolf

I am interested if still available.

trgolf

[email protected]


----------



## TweedyDon

*From myself and 32rollandrock!*


UTTERLY IVY MADRAS JACKETS!










As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

OFFERS VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Jacket in Muted Madras!*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this absolutely beautiful patchwork Madras jacket is simply wonderful, being composed of wonderfully muted madras in shades of Old English tearoses--very Anglo-Indian, and perfect for the Ivy Summer! This jacket was (relatively) recently Union Made in the USA, and is a standard contemporary two-button front jacket with four button cuffs with very natural shoulders and a single rear vent. It also features a wonderful complementary rose-coloured backing to the underside of the collar! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal since I'm

asking just *$65, or offer.* Really, you're not likely to see another jacket like this anytime soon!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








       

*2) Quiet Madras Plaid Jacket*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this lovely Madras is highly versatile given its quiet colouring. There is no fabric content listed, but it's clearly all-cotton--it's also clearly American made, although there is no union tag or country of origin included. This has a two-button front, three button cuffs, and a single rear vent. It's in excellent condition, apart from some faint yellowing from age in the lining under the arms.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4








  

*3) SIZE 40L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic blue madras. *

THE IVY SUMMER CLASSIC!! Cut from a beautiful Madras fabric in shades of sky-blue and Wedgewood, this wonderful jacket is a traditional American 3/2 sack, from Brooks Brothers. How much more Summer Ivy could one get? Quarter-lined in antique cream that's the perfect complement to the blues of the madras, and half-canvassed, this wonderful jacket is extremely lightweight, and, as such, absolutely perfect for even the warmer days of summer. It's beautifully cut, and features three-button cuffs as well as a hook vent and very natural shoulders. It was made in the USA--of course! It could use a more sympathetic press to return its lapel roll to the classic 3/2 configuration, and it has a very faint mark on one cuff, but otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Oh--if you're not quite tall enough for this, I have the identical jacket in 40R, below!*

*Asking just $45, or offer--a steal given its rare size and beauty!

Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32








      

*4) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Madras in Spring and Summer colours, by Haspel!*

This is absolutely wonderful! The madras is a beautiful, classic set of Spring and Summer colours, all wonderfully muted and perfect complements to each other. It's half-canvassed and fully lined in a lovely antique cream lining. The buttons are wonderfully pearly and match the rest of the jacket perfectly, and the collar is stiffened with a complementary cream backing. This has a single hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the classic American company Haspel. This does have one flaw--a brown mark on one sleeve. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Because of this, I'm

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements;*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2







      

*5) SIZE 40R Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic blue madras. *

*CLAIMED!*

THE IVY SUMMER CLASSIC!! Cut from a beautiful Madras fabric in shades of sky-blue and Wedgewood, this wonderful jacket is a traditional American 3/2 sack, from Brooks Brothers. How much more Summer Ivy could one get? Quarter-lined in antique cream that's the perfect complement to the blues of the madras, and half-canvassed, this wonderful jacket is extremely lightweight, and, as such, absolutely perfect for even the warmer days of summer. It's beautifully cut, and features three-button cuffs as well as a hook vent and very natural shoulders. It was made in the USA--of course!--and is in excellent condition.

*Oh--if you're too tall for this, I have the identical jacket in 40L, above!*
*
Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## swb120

Damn, are those madras sportcoats awesome...


----------



## AlanC

Updates and lower prices!

I have no idea why Imageshack rotated those images.

*Ben Silver* regimental
1st Gloucestershire Regiment
3.5" wide

This is your chance to stick it to the nefarious profiteering Ben Silver. Don't pay $105 + shipping--fight the power!

*Now $20* (an even bigger finger in B. Silver's eye!) Yours for only $25 delivered CONUS (Ha ha--take that, Ben Silver!)

https://img100.imageshack.us/i/img6713h.jpg/

*Now $18*--it's Paul Stuart!! The cheapest dress shirt on their website is $176.50.
Paul Stuart pinpoint now $20 delivered!


AlanC said:


> *Paul Stuart* white pinpoint oxford forward point collar shirt
> Made in USA
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> A Trad staple for those days when you want to kick it up from an OCBD. Perfect shape.
> 
> $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/i/img6677d.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6678z.jpg/


If anyone is interested in either of these shoes make me an offer. They won't be around much longer. 


AlanC said:


> *Keith Highlander* saddles
> Made in USA
> Size 9C
> 
> I purchased these NOS, and have worn them a handful of times. I have too many shoes, and still seem to buy more. I'm letting these go. They're American classics, though.
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img856.imageshack.us/i/img6619h.jpg/ https://img208.imageshack.us/i/img6620p.jpg/ https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img6621k.jpg/ https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img6622o.jpg/
> 
> *Sperry* penny loafers
> Size 9 M
> 
> These really are great shoes that I hate to see go. They polish up nicely and feel great. I have too many loafers for these to see any use. These were purchased new by me. They're in overall excellent condition.
> 
> *NOW $15!* $20 $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img6616zd.jpg/ https://img806.imageshack.us/i/img6617j.jpg/ https://img815.imageshack.us/i/img6618q.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*



TweedyDon said:


> *2) Old-School Made in USA Land's End Harris Tweed*
> 
> Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a truly lovely Harris! Cut from brown herringbone with the classic Harris vertical striping in russet, lichen green, and gorse yellow, this jacket has a single vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked football buttons that go so well with rugged tweed. This jacket has a two button front closure, and four buttons cuffs--none of which show any patina at all! It was Made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal, since I'm
> 
> *asking just $22, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Silk/wool glen plaid jacket by Jack Victor*
> 
> Cut from 52/48 silk/wool this lovely jacket has a terrific hand and drape! The colourway is also lovely--please do see the close-up of this, below. Made in Canada for Jack Victor of Montreal this is fully lined and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> A*sking $18, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 41R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Southwick 3/2 sack jacket*
> 
> Cut from a lovely deep tan birdseye cloth striped with bracken and dark cream this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's half-lined and half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and features unusual single-button cuffs. It is, however, flawed. The lapels have undergone repairs on the seams, and there is a small hole in one sleeve near the cuff. Owing to these flaws this is in Good condition only, and hence I'm asking
> 
> *NOTHING! This is FREE--just pay shipping costs of $12!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*
> 
> This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm
> 
> *asking just $22, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
> *
> You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS. ON HOLD.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Shoulder: 23
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) LL Bean Field Shirt*
> 
> A terrific shirt that could also be worn as a casual jacket--great for running morning errands at the weekend. 100% cotton, Made in Canada, stud fastening on the front.
> 
> *Asking $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS. ON HOLD.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Size XL Reg.*
> 
> Chest: 26 1/2
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 23
> Length: 33 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*
> 
> Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in CONUS
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Size Large.*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
> Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) LL Bean pants. *
> 
> Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). A*sking $15, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Faconnable shirt. 17R. *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$9*
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Brooks Brothers casual plaid shirt, size L.
> *
> Claimed!
> 
> 
> *9) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just $7


----------



## Pugin

Drop. Offers welcome!!

I have for sale this beautiful Drakes pocket square. Beautiful colors. Never used. Yours for *$50 shipped*. Offers welcome!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Consolidation with drops...

*Russell Moccasin Co. Oneida "Saddle" Moccasin -- 9.5 E*

Only worn a couple of times, these are essentially a brand new pair. Although not sized, they were found among a couple of Bass pairs in 9.5EE, recent Weejuns and straight-tip oxfords, and are obviously from the same closet. I compared them all carefully to confirm the continuity of size. At a price of $280 to have them stitch a pair at your command, you can have just as well for only:

*$65 shipped.*










*Florsheim Kenmoor Burgundy Shell Cordovan LWB -- 10 B*

One for the permanent collection...

These are in excellent condition, as you see, and little worn; nearly NOS.
I wanted to get these pics before the sun went down, so you'll see a little dust and whatnot on the surface--just give 'em some (Mac)tention and go...

$135 shipped.










*Norman Hilton Herringbone Tweed w/Bellows Pockets -- 42L*

The pictures tell the story. This one is in excellent condition with great details you don't see too often, even on this forum. Some wear showing on the leather buttons.

Sh: 19", Sl: 25", L(boc): 32", Ch: 22.5"

$35 shipped.










*Norman Hilton Navy Pinstripe 2-pc Sack -- 42L*

Quintessential trim traditional sack, and a real keeper.
Excellent condition, showing very little wear. The fabric feels and looks like new. No flaws. (Has a little lint on it in these pics.)

Sh: 18", Sl: 26", L(boc): 32, Ch: 22"
W: 18", Ins: 34"

$75 shipped.










*Allen Edmonds Saratoga, burgundy -- 9.5 C*

The sun was already going down by the time I got to take these shots, so they are a little dark...

These are in very good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do have a couple of noticeable marks at the inner part of the heels as you can see. They are made in AE's polished cobbler--which is a high grade of corrected grain, very supple--and aren't plasticky at all, as some CGs can be, and they will make a very serviceable pair for just about any but the most demanding occasions. Very clean insoles as well (the light makes it hard to tell).

(Marked FR on the bottom--see the close-up side pic for what I believe to be the factory defect, it's hardly noticeable and doesn't seem to be something that would become an issue.)

On the number 3 last.

Only $25 shipped.










*Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 Shell Cordovan Full-Strap Loafer -- 10D*

In good condition. Soles and heel edges better than 50%. Shine 'em and tree 'em and go out and get 'em...

$85 shipped.











*L.L. Bean made in USA Tan Suede Bucks -- 9.5 D*

Very nice condition, lightly worn, and only just a spot dirtied up--could be cleaned, but then, that's why they're called "dirty bucks". They look like Walk-Over make, but others might know more about that.

$35 shipped.










*Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*

Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.

$30 shipped.










*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*

Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.

$35 shipped.










*Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*

Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...

$26 shipped.










*Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*

Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)

$65 shipped.

26.5" wide, 22.5" long










*Hand Tailored in Ireland Heavy, Thick Tweed*

*Sold*

*Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*

This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.

$60 shipped.

Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"










*Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*

Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.

The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).

$140 shipped.

Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp









*The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*

Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.

$140 shipped. (On hold.)

Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"










*Golden Bear Leather Jacket -- L*

Buttery-soft. Some minor scuffs and scrapes that should buff out or polish over very easily.

$25 shipped.

Sh: 24", Sl: 25.5", L: 29", Ch: 27"










_I also have another authentic Navy issue G1 bomber jacket sized 42 that is in excellent condition... The contract no. starts 1981-?? which I'm guessing is related to a date. In any event, if anyone is interested, let me know. I'm thinking the $180 range, but I'd consider offers..._


----------



## dkoernert

This thread needs more bow ties for sale!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS SPRING JACKET! Made in Italy (Corneliani?) Polo in silk/flax, 42S.*

This is absolutely stunning! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful jacket was Made in Italy, I believe by Corneliani. The cloth is a mixture of silk and flax, which gives it a wonderful texture, a beautiful hand, and an absolutely terrific drape. The colour is beautiful, too, and perfect for Spring. The jacket is cut with a 3/2 lapel roll which rolls beautifully, and is subtly darted. It also features the ever-desirable (and very rare) three patch pockets, with the top breast pocket set at a very slight hacking angle. It also features twin vents and four button cuffs. This jacket is in excellent condition, wonderful for Spring, and an absolute steal at

*Gone in 60 seconds! 

**Tagged a 42S, this measures*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/9 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 7/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring Goodies!*

*
NB: The NWT Gap tweed jacket and the Wool/Alpaca houndstooth jacket from SAKS have also been claimed--thank you!

As always, offers are VERY welcome on everything!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) Green Irish Linen Tie by Rooster. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day!

*This is beautiful, and perfect both for St Patrick's Day and Spring in general! Made from green Irish linen, this tie has a 3" blade and is in excellent condition, with the exception of the rumpled keeper.

*Just $16 shipped in CONUS.
*
   

*2) 3/2 sack in silk & linen (?) by The English Shop of Princeton.

Claimed!*

*3) Linen/Cotton. Lauren by Ralph Lauren; striking paisley lining.

*Half-canvassed and fully lined in a striking paisley pattern, this lovely Spring/Summer jacket from Ralph Lauren is cut from cloth that's a silk/cotton blend in a wonderful cream-flax miniature herringbone. This jacket is a contemporary two-button front and four-button cuffs, and a single vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31








   

*Reposts:*

*4) LOVELY Pure Silk puppytooth jacket with subtle overcheck. *

Half canvassed and fully lined, this jacket would be perfect for this Spring, as it's cut from heavier silk than jackets that would be more suitable for warmer weather. (It's about the weight of a mid-weight tweed.) The cloth is wonderful--a lovely black and cream puppytooth with a subtle overcheck of light blue and mustard. This is a standard contemporary cut jacket, with a single vent, two button front, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA from 100% Pure Silk, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just*$22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 32








     

*
5) Smaller BEAUTIFUL CAMELHAIR jacket in slate blue-grey, with PATCH POCKETS from the trad store Wallach's!*

*Claimed!*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Bills Khakis Bullard Field Pant, M2P--33*

*Sold.*


----------



## Brianpore

Big thanks to leisureclass for the awesome J Press jacket! :aportnoy:


----------



## catside

*Harvard Co-Op Harris tweed* previously offered for trade is now on sale $50 CONUS
Tagged 41R, fully lined, subtle reddish stripes not visible in picture.
pp chest 21.5", arms 24+1", 29"tall with 19.3" shoulder

By catside at 2012-03-01


----------



## jkidd41011

jkidd41011 said:


> Brooks Brothers Field Coat w/ snap in liner Size Small. Shoulders measure roughly 18", chest 21 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asking $50.00>>>40.00 Shipped.*


Price Drop


----------



## Taken Aback

GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Bills Khakis Bullard Field Pant, M2P--33*
> 
> *Sold.*


Those were good pics of the M2. It's a shame you didn't leave them up.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Taken Aback said:


> Those were good pics of the M2. It's a shame you didn't leave them up.


Thanks! I didn't want to monopolize bandwidth...


----------



## Taken Aback

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Thanks! I didn't want to monopolize bandwidth...


Understandable. Too many images, especially of sold items, can impact how fast a page loads. Converting them to links for posterity would be a nice compromise once sold, though. We can all benefit from that, not just the lucky buyer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Anglophile Spring Tweed!*

*PLEASE NOTE UPDATED CHEST MEASUREMENT--I MISS-TYPED ORIGINALLY!*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is cut from light- to mid-weight tweed, making it the ideal tweed jacket for Spring, as it can be worn on both cooler and warmer Spring days with ease. The colourway is also perfectly Springlike, being a classic Donegal-esque weave with the very occasional fleck of gorse yellow, cornflower blue, and chestnut. This jacket features a functional ticket pocket--which is still basted shut!--a functional throat latch, and a single vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two very minor mars--there's writing from the original store where it was bought inside the lining of one of the interior pockets, and there are two very small raindrop marks in the lining, as shown. These really are minor flaws, though, and I mention them more for mt benefit than for yours!

*Asking a very low $49 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## Vector Sum

Is there any interest in a green Brooks Brothers blazer in a 43ML? It's hopsack. 3/2 single breasted, half-lined, with three patch pockets. I've been meaning to put up a proper post, but I thought I should get it out there now in case someone wanted it for St. Patricks day.


----------



## ArtVandalay

So I accidentally bought a pair of Bills M2Ps in British Khahki off of eBay. The seller had a pair of M2s in the same size/color, and I put my bid on the wrong pair.
The link to the auction is below - just trying to rehab the $47 I spent on them. New with tags, pleated, 40" unhemmed inseam, 35" waist. Link to auction is below. Please let me know if you are interested, otherwise they'll go back on eBay on Sunday evening.


----------



## dkoernert

Anyone have any shell (preferably pennies) they are willing to part with REAL cheap? 10D (sometimes 10.5D).


----------



## rabidawg

dkoernert said:


> Anyone have any shell (preferably pennies) they are willing to part with REAL cheap?


I do not, but a size might help your cause.


----------



## catside

I have two BB 3/2 sack blazers with patch pockets, one for winter flannelish, one for summer hopsack Brooksgate. Tagged 42ML but really 40-41 R-L . Offers or trade.


----------



## AlanC

The AlanC moving sale is on! I've got odds and ends around that must go. More to come!

*Orvis* moleskin trousers
Leather detailing on the pocket, no cuffs
Size: 30 (x 30")

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal












Take both lots of khakis & the shorts for $75 delivered total!

*SOLD!* Lot of 5 khakis -- 3 Brooks Bros + 2 Vineyard Vines
38 x 30 (a pair or two has been taken in to 38)
Flat front, no cuffs

$55 delivered CONUS, Paypal for the lot of 5

https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/8886/img6730kj.jpg

*SOLD!* Lot of 3 khaki shorts -- 2 Vineyard Vines + 1 Patagonia

38" waist (one pair taken in from tagged size of 40)
Flat front

$30 delivered CONUS

https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/7899/img6731vd.jpg

*SOLD!* Lot of 2 Lacoste polos
Size 7 (P2P: ~25")

Blue is in great condition, orange is in overall good condition (has some fraying at the seam on one sleeve cuff)

$35 for the lot of 2 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9557/img6735e.jpg


----------



## ATL

Man, I just realized I never posted details about the oxxford blazer. Well, here are some pics. Tagged 42 S and fits pretty TTS. $80 shipped or offer.

Measurements if interested.

I also have two pairs of Hickey Freeman pants, if anyone is interested in those. One can be seen, kind of, in this post: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?116430-Hickey-Freeman-trouser-ID-help

The other is khaki. Both from the same donor. Pleated, cuffed. Tagged 36. We can work something out on a price because I have no idea.


----------



## MicTester

ATL said:


> Measurements if interested.


I think it is the other way, interest if measurements listed.


----------



## Taken Aback

I just thought of a funny scene involving a tailor fitting a diplomat at the U.N.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just a short note to say that I received a very nice sweater from AlanC. Excellent man to do some business with!

Also, I think I neglected to mention a while back that Conductor hooked me up with a incredible pair of Oxxford flannel pants. Again, another fine member of the community.

I recommend both for some quality clothing!


----------



## rabidawg

ATL said:


> Man, I just realized I never posted details about the oxxford blazer. Well, here are some pics. Tagged 42 S and fits pretty TTS. $80 shipped or offer.
> 
> Measurements if interested.


That's nice. Wish it were a 40S.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties and belts!*

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1: Recent Luxury Ties*








        

1) Robert Talbott regimental. There is a small and almost unnoticeable shadow blemish on this tie, hence just SOLD
2) Brooks Brothers in crocus purple. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! SOLD
3) Hilditch & Key in lilac. This has a couple of tiny thread pulls/bumps, as shown, hence just $14
4) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent condition. SOLD
5) Zegna in solid green. Excellent condition., except for a single thread "bump" by the edge, as shown. SOLD
6) Prada. A beautiful, complex dark brown tie. Excellent condition. *UPDATE:* It's 3/5" by 60". I measured this under artificial light, and in doing so discovered that it had some "shine" and a center line from pressing. This is only visible when you're looking at it from an angle, and only under artificial light, but it IS there, and so I'm reducing this to $18
7) Mexican patterned tie. Excellent condition. $6
8) Italian silk. Excellent condition. $10
9) Polo. Hand-made in Italy, excellent condition. Perfect for Spring! SOLD

*GROUP 2: Knits*








 

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

1) Classic TRAD Heatherknit by Rooster in lovely moss green--65/35 mohair/wool. A lovely wider knit, as worn by Guiseppe of An Affordable Wardrobe! SOLD
2) Another wider trad knit, this time in burnt orange! All wool. SOLD
3) Etienne Aigner knit in berryjuice red; no fabric content, but appears to be silk.SOLD
4) Another classic trad Heatherknit by Rooster; this time skinnier than (1), and in 60/40 mohair/wool. Grey. $10
5) Etiennee Aigner knit in berryred. Appears to be silk. SOLD

*GROUP 3: Vintage ties*








         

1) Gitman Bros.; a classic trad tie with a lovely pattern of leaves. Excellent condition. $12
2) A.J. Goldsmith of Maine regimental. Skinny and slightly shorter than current ties. Slight rub on one edge, but still in Very Good condition. $8
3) Harvale--THE Ivy tie maker! (Harv-Ale.... as in "Harvard-Yale"). This is a vintage example of this collectable brand, and is in Good, wearable condition. $6
4) Chas. Young of Wall St--kangaroo emblematic! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Good, wearable condition. $6
5) Botany "Wrinkleproof" tie; appears to be wool. Excellent condition! $8

*GROUP 4: Emblematics*








    

1) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition SOLD
2) Trimingham's of Bermuda--the classic Ivy resort retailer! Very God condition. Polyester. $4
3) Land's End baseball emblematic. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! SOLD
4) Yachts emblematic. Very Good condition. Polyester. $4
5) Wellesley emblematic. $6, or FREE if you have a Wellesley connection!

*GROUP 5: SPRING TIES!*








      

1) Italian linen neats. A lovely skyblue tie with small Spring flowers woven into the linen. This does have one small and inconspicuous thread pull (as shown), but otherwise is excellent. Because of the pull, though, this is just SOLD *UPDATE*: I've just noticed while measuring the blade (3") a small blemish by the right-hand edge; this is shown in the picture--it's by the last flower on the far left of the bottom edge of the tie as pictured. Beacsue of this flaw, this tie is now only in Very Good condition, and hence the price has been reduced. SOLD
2) BEAUTIFUL green Irish Moygashel linen tie; rumpled keeper, otherwise in excellent condition! PERFECT for St Patrick's Day! $15
3) Regimental. Keeper missing and tiny rub on one corner, hence just SOLD
4) Liberty of London paisley. Lovely, and in excellent condition.Excellent condition $10
5) Liberty of London. A WONDERFUL traditional Liberty print--possibly William Morris?--featuring crocuses. PERFECT for Spring! Excellent condition! $12

*GROUP 6: Varia; vintage, patterns, and madras!*








       

1) FANTASTIC vintage tie! Utterly Mad Men patterning! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Excellent condition. $10
2) Barney's of New York. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. $12
3) Brooks Bros. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. $12
4) Rooster madras tie. Excellent condition. SOLD
5) Rooster paisley tie. Excellent condition. $10

*GROUP 7: Patterns*








       

*All are in excellent condition! All four for $20, shipped in CONUS.*

1) Polo. Hand made. $10
2) Tie rack. Made in Italy. Lovely, thick silk. $10
3) Pure Classic. A very nice neats tie! $7
4) Gant. Made in the USA. $9

*GROUP 8: Emblematics*








       

*All three ties for $14, shipped in CONUS!*

1) Scottish lion rampant. Made in Scotland. Polyester. Excellent condition. $8
2) Lovely classic wool tie, with flying ducks. Very Good condition; just slightly dusty from storage. $10
3) Golden flying ducks. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some fraying to the keeper, hence just $8

*GROUP 9: Marilyn Monroe Ties*

All of these have minor flaws (or are flawless apart from being polyester!), but are still wearable to varying degrees. (I've tried to show the flaws in the pictures, but some don't show up.) How about *$14 for all six, shipped in CONUS*? Basically, they're free but for the cost of shipping!









         

1) Polo.
2) Land's End
3) Boston Traders
4) Polyester.
5) Rivetz for Priceton University Store.
6) Polyester.

*TRADLY BELTS!
*
*All prices include shipping in CONUS. *

1) *TRAD CLASSIC!* The English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Solid brass buckle, excellent condition. Measures 40 1/2 end to end, excluding buckle. Asking $15, or offer.

  

2) Canterbury belt. Blue surcingle. Solid brass buckle. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 33 1/4 end to end, excluding buckle. Asking $11 or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining coats!*

*Classic Chesterfield Topcoat

MADE IN ENGLAND*








This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from the traditional cloth for Chesterfields--charcoal herringbone with very soft blended boning--this beautiful coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. While the cloth is the traditional pattern and colour for a Chesterfield, it does come with a slight twist--rather than being milled from the coarser wool of adult sheep the cloth of this coat is made from lambswool, and was milled by Abraham Moon, Ltd., established in 1837 in Leeds, Yorkshire, England. Long before the passion for "heritage" brands, Moon, a solid, successful non-nonsense Yorkshire company--was making military gabardines, heathery tweeds, and robust flannel for its conservative and well-heeled clientele. More about Moon can be read here:

https://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/new...on-the-name-on-everyones-lips-and-labels.html

This wonderful coat also features the traditional velvet collar, and two front pockets; these are both lined with thick cotton duck--and it's a tribute to how little worn (if at all) this coat was that neither of the pockets have any markings from use inside. The cat also has two interior pockets, traditional three-button cuffs, and a center vent. It has a concealed placket, and was, of course, Made in England.

This coat is in excellent condition.

Asking a very low *$115, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, or offer. [*SIZE=4]As always, offers are very welcome![/SIZE]

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Brigg umbrella not included--sorry!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length (bottom of collar): 45 3/4

        

*LODEN FREY SHORT OUTER JACKET

Made in Austria*








​
Made by Austria's premier maker of loden outerwear, this rugged yet classic jacket is one of those rare garments that would be just as much at home On the Waterfront as it would be on an Ivy League campus during the Golden Era of Ivy clothing--although perhaps this is not surprising, given Loden's heritage as a premier maker of sturdy Austrain workwear that was adopted by the WASPs of New England as their own. (There's a reason the largest purveyer of Loden-Frey outerwear in America is located in Princeton!)

Cut as a short jacket (to be worn around waist length), this jacket features two functional (of course!) outer chest flapped pockets, and two functional jetted handwarmer pockets that are trimmed with what seems to be alcantara. It also features working cuffs secured with a single cuff button, and what sems to be alcantara across the shoulders, for additional durability and warmth. It is fully lined, and features two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. All of the buttons are classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks; all are securely fastened. The exterior seams are all lapped and double stitched.

The jacket is classic black, and was Made in Austria by Loden-Frey. It's all wool--naturally!

The interior label is detached at the top, but if you wish I will have this repaired before shipping. It is also clearly worn, featuring minor piling throughout--but this is simply a detail, as you really wouldn't want a jacket like this to be pristine, although it could be improved by a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, I would rate this as being in Very Good condition.

New, these coats retail for a small fortune. However, I'm asking just* $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2 (remember, this is cut as a shorter jacket)


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

I heartily agree re Conductor--he's my new outfitter. I also notice that you and I are the same size in everything but shoes. An AAAC Trad Exchange Rival, I suppose. Happy hunting!



sbdivemaster said:


> Just a short note to say that I received a very nice sweater from AlanC. Excellent man to do some business with!
> 
> Also, I think I neglected to mention a while back that Conductor hooked me up with a incredible pair of Oxxford flannel pants. Again, another fine member of the community.
> 
> I recommend both for some quality clothing!


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS: 30 for the Mercer and 40 for the H. Oritsky - or PM me an Offer. Thanks*



leisureclass said:


> Mercer and Sons White OCBD 15.5/34 - Asking 33 bucks shipped CONUS (only because you don't see these very often, and they go for about 4 times that new, if you think I'm way off offer me something)
> Shoulders=18.75" and Chest=24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H. Oritsky Navy Flannel Sack ~39R (I got this off the exchange awhile back, and it was never quite right on me, so my loss is your gain)
> Shoulders=17.75" - Chest=21.5" - BOC (under the collar)=30" - and sleeves (shoulder to wrist)=24.5 (with more than an inch tucked underneath
> 
> Asking 45 Shipped CONUS - which if I remember correctly is what I paid, so I'm just trying to make my money back.
> 
> PM me with any questions/claims/offers.


----------



## jwooten

catside said:


> I have two BB 3/2 sack blazers with patch pockets, one for winter flannelish, one for summer hopsack Brooksgate. Tagged 42ML but really 40-41 R-L . Offers or trade.


You got any measurements on these catside?


----------



## catside

Winter weight is gone. Brooksgate is in the cleaners due to a newly discovered stain.
21p to p, 24.5 arms, 17.5 shoulder, and 31 length. I will update on availability.
Pics are at https://imageshack.us/g/835/dsc00357ov.jpg/


catside said:


> I have two BB 3/2 sack blazers with patch pockets, one for winter flannelish, one for summer hopsack Brooksgate. Tagged 42ML but really 40-41 R-L . Offers or trade.


----------



## jfkemd

*3/2 Khaki/Tan Poplin Sack Suit --claimed
*This is from Albert Ltd (Defunct Seattle Clothier--kindly correct me if I am wrong)
This has all the nice touches--lapped seams, flap patch pockets, hooked vent
The pants are flat front and have 1.75 inch cuffs.
Please see measurements...
shoulders: 18.25
pits: 22.5
length BOC: 31.5
sleeves: 26
trouser waist: 36
inseam: 31.25
outerseam: 42.5
no flaws


----------



## jfkemd

*Vintage LLB Baystate Parkas x 2*

1 of 2 
this is definitely sized as Medium
in great shape save for small scratch marks that are noted on the left sleeve and beside the left hip pocket.
pictures speak for themselves
see measurements
length: 31
pits: 23
sleeves measured from the armpit going down: 19
$30 shipped











2 of 2
sized as XS or S, please see measurements for details
also in good shape save for some fraying noticed on the right sleeve--see pics for details
measurements
length: 28.5
pits: 22
sleeve length measured from the armpit going down: 18
$25 shipped OBO













*Vintage Gant Poplin LS Shirt --L

*details: flap pocket, 3rd collar button in the back
terrific autumnal colors, 100% cotton
no flaws
$15 shipped
measurements:
16-34.5
armpits: 23.5










*Ferrell Reed Bow tie--claimed
*measures 2 inches at it's widest
nice repp colors, no flaws










*NWT Navy RL Polo Chinos --claimed*
has the nice back tab adjusters
marked 34-30
cuffed


----------



## Yuca

This is a long shot I know . . . I'm seeking a natural shoulder dinner suit, 38-39R.


----------



## AlanC

^This could be your lucky day!

*SOLD!* Vintage dinner suit/tuxedo for Henry Porter Birmingham (Alabama, no UK)
Midnight blue, shawl lapels, single button, ventless (as is correct)

Estimated size: 40R

I've kept this around with the intention of having it altered, but I have a dinner suit already, and rarely get a chance to wear it. This one has a great retro feel, while still being correct.

Asking $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 21.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Length from BoC: 31"

Waist side to side: 16.5 (+ 3.5" to let)
Inseam: 29.5" (+1.5" to let)

https://i.imgur.com/KjRsQ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/F34s6.jpg


----------



## palmettoking

Kind of paring down the closet/getting rid of stuff that doesn't fit... I can get better pictures if necessary; I just took these with my phone.

1. Just in time for the Masters! Brooks Brothers 346 Line (older model, not outlet stuff) Green Silk Blend Sport Coat. 3 Button Sack, 3 Patch Pockets, Gold Buttons, 2 button cuffs. Size 46 ML $45
P2P: 23"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeve Length:25"









2. A Lightweight Spring Tweed From Brooks "Feathertweed" line. 3/2 Sack, two cuff buttons, center vent, soft shoulders. A really nice pattern with browns, tans, and a faint green/turquoise. No tagged size but around a 40 Short I think? $40
P2P: 20.5"
Shoulder to Shoulder:17"
Overall Length: 29.5"
Sleeve Length: 23.75"

















3. Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack. Hook Vent. Lapped Seams. Overall effect of gray with blues, yellows, and whites. Tagged Size 41.
P2P: 20.5"
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Overall Length: 31.5"
$50

















4. Aquascutum Aqua 5 Raincoat WITH the liner. 3 button. Can't find a size, but I estimate to be in the 42 range. $70
P2P:23"
Shoulder to Shoulder 17.75"
Sleeve Length:25.5"
Overall Length:42.25"









I'm more than willing to entertain offers. I can also provide additional, better pictures upon request. All of these items will need to be dry-cleaned. I also have a pair of Hanover LB Sheppard Shell PTBS in size 11D that need to be cleaned up, but they are back at school, and I don't have any pictures of them.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Quiet Madras jacket from 32rollandrock has now been claimed, as had the Prada tie from efdll. Thank you!

*There will be a LOT of beautiful items coming from me this weekend, in celebration of four years from my first ever post on the Exchange--including a NWOT J. Press 3/2 sack tweed suit, some wonderful Spring jackets from Chipp, an old-school Barbour Border in Navy (40), a MTM 3-piece suit from Brooks, and much, much more!*


----------



## catside

JPress suit! Oh, the suspense!


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$75---_*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*_ Shipped Alden 902 in Cordovan Calfskin 8.5 D/B. The uppers are excellent and the soles have quite a bit of walking left in them.
https://postimage.org/

$75 Barbour Quilted Jacket Size Large. The model is the Liddesdale Sport and the color is navy. The collar is lined in Corduroy. It is in beautiful Condition. All of the seams are tight. No stains or holes and the zipper works like a charm. 
Length from Top of Collar 32
Chest Pit to Pit 24
https://postimage.org/


----------



## CMDC

ANOTHER DROP...



CMDC said:


> Troy Shirtmakers Guild navy gingham bd. Excellent condition.
> 17 x 34/35
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## DoghouseReilly

You were on a roll for a while, CMDC. Got anything else for us coming up?


----------



## CMDC

Gingham is SOLD. Things have been dry for a while but I'm going on a large hunt this weekend. Mrs. CMDC is out of town so I can do a large route.


----------



## NMC

$25 shipped


NMC said:


> Alden Black Tassel Loafer, Size 10.5. $45 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## apollyon

Whoo. What a day for thrifts ^^^ It had been a while. Wish some of these would be that elusive perfect fit.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Four years ago, on March 11th, I first posted in this thread!*

And to celebrate this, this weekend I'll be listing some items I've been holding on to for just this occasion! 

For those who are curious, my first post is here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rad-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=722791#post722791

Note the complete lack of pictures, as this was before I had a digital camera! :redface:


----------



## TweedyDon

*First item of today!*

*INSANELY RARE TRAD GRAIL!*

*Stunning "Chippworth" by Chipp 3/2 sack jacket*








I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this jacket qualifies as a Grail, in spades. It's an original example of the "Chippworth" line from the utterly Ivy tailoring firm Chipp of New York, which counted Ambassadors and Heads of State among its customers. The "Chippworth" line of menswear was aimed at the Ivy League set; here's the copy from the ad. announcing its unveiling in the _Daily Princetonian_ on the 27th October, 1959:

"CHIPP EXHIBITING AT NASSAU INN TODAY AND TOMORROW Open 9 A.M.-9 P.M. Today - 9 AJM.-5 P.M. Tomorrow Introducing the Chippworth Chipp has developed a special line of clothing, to be known as Chippworth, designed to offer the basic suits needed in a university man's wardrobe.. Chippworth suits will take into consideration the differences in waist proportions and incorporate all important details found in our Chipp clothing, such as similar-in-cut lapel shape and front shape, hand sewn buttonholes and genuine horn buttons. The size range will be 36 through 44 Regular, in shorts 36-38-40, and 38 through 44 longs and extra longs coats and trousers. Trouser cut with 7'" drop up to size 40; 6" drop on all larger sizes. Fabrics: Flannel, hopsack and worsted. Price - $75.00 As is our usual custom, we will also exhibit the complete line of Chipp clothing and accessories."

This jacket certainly lives up to the high expectations that this advertisement would have engendered in the men of Princeton at the twilight of the 1950s. Fully canvassed, it is absolutely perfectly cut from Spring and Summer weight cloth in a beautiful shade of burnt orange--the richer colours shown in my pictures are closer to the actual tone of this jacket. (And what Princeton man would not want a burnt orange jacket?) It is, of course, a 3/2 sack, with absolutely perfectly narrow lapels and a perfect lapel roll. It is half-lined in a complementary shade of paler sherbet orange--almost certainly in bemberg--and features lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back. It has a beautiful center hook vent. The buttons appear to be mother of pearl--all are intact, and all still tightly attached. It features two patch pockets. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA--after all, it was made by Chipp! It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Frankly, you *WILL NOT find another jacket like this*--your only hope might be to approach Paul Winston at Chipp and see if he can produce a bespoke copy for you, and even then it's unlikely you'll find a cloth this perfect shade of burnt orange. And the cost would be astronomical... and you still wouldn't have an original Chippworth. So, if this jacket is in your size, and you like it--and who wouldn't?--grab it. As the saying goes, the quality will remain long after the cost if forgotten... and the cost isn't that much, anyway, when you consider that you'll pay three times this for an OTR jacket at some mall store today!

So, how much for this trad. classic? Well, in celebration of this weekend marking four years since I started passing along trad/Ivy items here and on Ask Andy, how about *a low $115, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*?  *And lower offers are VERY VERY welcome*, as always! International inquiries are also welcome, with tracked, insured Priority shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## Acme

TweedyDon said:


> *Stunning "Chippworth" by Chipp 3/2 sack jacket*


Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

UTA, UTK, and Auburn fans: Will you ever get another chance like this? Decidedly not.

(Hookem, that's pretty close to your size.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Love Orgetorix's response. TD's descriptions--and knowledge--are among the best here.



TweedyDon said:


> And to celebrate this, this weekend I'll be listing some items I've been holding on to for just this occasion!
> 
> For those who are curious, my first post is here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rad-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=722791#post722791
> 
> Note the complete lack of pictures, as this was before I had a digital camera! :redface:


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> TD's descriptions--and knowledge--are among the best here.


Thank you, 32--that's _very_ much appreciated!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad varia!*

As always, a*ll prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*.

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers.... and more coming tomorrow, including c. 44 jackets, a c. 42R NWOt 3/2 sack tweed suit from J. Press, and a size 40 old-school Barbour Border in navy!* 

*1) TRAD ICON! 3-PIECE Full-canvass 3/2 SACK SUIT from BROOKS BROTHERS--MTM for a US Army Colonel!

Formerly the property of Col. R. Edward Steele, U.S. Army (ret'd.)*








This is an absolutely beautiful suit! Cut from a beautiful, heavier cloth in very, very dark navy minature herringbone (until you get up close this looks like solid dark navy) this suit would be perfect for Fall and Winter, and would lend itself to the cooler days of Spring, also. Made to Measure (albeit in a fairly conventional size) for Col. R. Edward Steele in 1993, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition--I was, in fact, shocked to discover its age. This is a clear testament to hold long clothes can last if they're properly looked after!

Fully canvassed and fully lined, this suit is cut in the classic 3/2 sack configuration. It features the classic two button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat-front and have a watch pocket on the waistband and belt loops. They are cuffed. The vest features four front pockets, all of which are functional, as well as a back adjuster. All pieces, again, are in excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, boxed and shipped in CONUS--OR LOWER OFFER!* And, as always, lower offers are very welcome! International inquiries are also welcome, with tracked Priority shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Trouser waist: 20
Inseam: 29 1/2, plus 1 1/2 under. Cuffs: 1 3/4.

Vest length, tip to tip: 26 1/2
Vest width, across cloth: 20

          

*2) RARE & BEAUTIFUL Chipp Spring jacket! Fully canvassed, fully lined. *

Fully canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful jacket from the utterly Ivy tailoring firm of Chipp, NYC is simply perfect for Spring! For those unfamiliar with Chipp, here's a rather nice story from their blog, to give you some idea of the quality of their work:

*How To Impress Your Customers
Saturday, November 21st, 2009*

From: https://www.chipp2.com/blog/?m=200911

It was early June. A customer had the final fitting on two custom suits. He told my father he was flying to Paris that night and that he would not be back until September. He said he really needed the suits- a recent weight change had rendered his wardrobe hors de combat. The French charged an outrageous duty on clothing mailed into France, so he asked my father if he would get one of our Paris bound customers to ferry the suits to him. Now as luck would have it, the first Paris bound customer who came into the shop after the suits were finshed was Arthur Watson. Mr. Watson was then the US Ambassador to France. My dad knew that Ambassador Watson was a Yale classmate of our suit-needy customer. Mr. Watson said he would be glad to deliver the suits. The customer dropped a note to my father to thank him for getting the suits to Paris. He said he always appreciated the quality of our clothing but that he was never as impressed as he was now that he knew who we engaged as "delivery boys"

_*I'm afraid this jacket will come you by boxed Priority mail, rather than by Ambassador!*_ 

Although there is no fabric content listed this jacket is almost certainly heavy slub silk, or a silk-linen blend, as it has the wonderfully slubby, nubby texture of the better silk fabrics. The colourway is also lovely, having a creamy flax base with a very subtle blue, green, and dark red windowpane overcheck. The jacket has classic two-button cuffs and a center vent. It was Union-Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, apart from two very small and hard-to-spot marks by the right-hand cuff, which might or might come out with dry-cleaning.

Asking just* $49, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*This is hand-tagged a 41L, and measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4









​
      

*3) Perfect for Spring! BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. cord jacket*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful jacket in a lovely classic light brown in the shade of wildflower honey (not hyperbole--have a look at some wildflower honey!) is perfect for Spring. Recently Made in the USA for Brooks Brothers this jacket has a center vent and is in absolutely excellent condition, except that it appears to have some very minor sun fading down the left arm. I only saw this when positioning the jacket to photograph it in direct sunlight, and I've tried to capture it on my pictures, but it's almost unnoticeable even if you know it's there and are looking for it. Given the provenance of this jacket. I suspect that it was a floor model, and is unworn, and so the minor fading is from rack storage. I suspect you might not have found this, but I mention flaws like this for my sake, more than yours! Otherwise, there's no wear at all to the nap of the cord, and this jacket would be good to go right out of the box!

Given that this is likely an unworn floor model, how about just *$35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*? International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2









​
    

*4) UNWORN Classic Harris Tweed jacket*

*Claimed!

5) Alan Flusser for SAKS herringbone tweed jacket.

*Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a very nice light-weight tweed from Flusser, cut in a brown, cream, and peatblack herringbone. It features a high three-button closure, four button cufffs, and is unvented--as is to be expected from a Flusser jacket! It has one very nice and unusual feature; the interior breast pocket features both the usual pocket, and a "pocket" directly above the opening to accommodate either your breast-pocket wallet (custom made in green leather by Hermes...), your passport wallet, or airline tickets. The jacket as Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 21 1/8








    

*6) Old-School Made in Norway LL Bean Norwegian sweater, Size Medium.*

*Claimed!*

*7) BEAUTIFUL Muted Tartan Trousers, by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.
*
*Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Previously posted items, with drops!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Anglophile Spring Tweed! c. 40. Made in the USA; Canvassed, Ticket pocket, throat latch! *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is cut from light- to mid-weight tweed, making it the ideal tweed jacket for Spring, as it can be worn on both cooler and warmer Spring days with ease. The colourway is also perfectly Springlike, being a classic Donegal-esque weave with the very occasional fleck of gorse yellow, cornflower blue, and chestnut. This jacket features a functional ticket pocket--which is still basted shut!--a functional throat latch, and a single vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition, except for two very minor mars--there's writing from the original store where it was bought inside the lining of one of the interior pockets, and there are two very small raindrop marks in the lining, as shown. These really are minor flaws, though, and I mention them more for mt benefit than for yours!

*Asking a very low $35 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.
*
Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30








        

*2) Moving towards Spring! LOVELY Pure Silk puppytooth jacket with subtle overcheck. *

Half canvassed and fully lined, this jacket would be perfect for this Spring, as it's cut from heavier silk than jackets that would be more suitable for warmer weather. (It's about the weight of a mid-weight tweed.) The cloth is wonderful--a lovely black and cream puppytooth with a subtle overcheck of light blue and mustard. This is a standard contemporary cut jacket, with a single vent, two button front, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA from 100% Pure Silk, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just* $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 32








     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Jacket in Muted Madras!*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this absolutely beautiful patchwork Madras jacket is simply wonderful, being composed of wonderfully muted madras in shades of Old English tearoses--very Anglo-Indian, and perfect for the Ivy Summer! This jacket was (relatively) recently Union Made in the USA, and is a standard contemporary two-button front jacket with four button cuffs with very natural shoulders and a single rear vent. It also features a wonderful complementary rose-coloured backing to the underside of the collar! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal since I'm

asking just *$50, or offer.* Really, you're not likely to see another jacket like this anytime soon!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








       

*4) SIZE 40L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic blue madras. *

*Claimed!*

*5) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Madras in Spring and Summer colours, by Haspel!*

This is absolutely wonderful! The madras is a beautiful, classic set of Spring and Summer colours, all wonderfully muted and perfect complements to each other. It's half-canvassed and fully lined in a lovely antique cream lining. The buttons are wonderfully pearly and match the rest of the jacket perfectly, and the collar is stiffened with a complementary cream backing. This has a single hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the classic American company Haspel. This does have one flaw--a brown mark on one sleeve. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Because of this, I'm

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements;*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2








      

*6) MADE IN ENGLAND! Classic Chesterfield Topcoat, with velvet collar!*








[/CENTER]

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from the traditional cloth for Chesterfields--charcoal herringbone with very soft blended boning--this beautiful coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. While the cloth is the traditional pattern and colour for a Chesterfield, it does come with a slight twist--rather than being milled from the coarser wool of adult sheep the cloth of this coat is made from lambswool, and was milled by Abraham Moon, Ltd., established in 1837 in Leeds, Yorkshire, England. Long before the passion for "heritage" brands, Moon, a solid, successful non-nonsense Yorkshire company--was making military gabardines, heathery tweeds, and robust flannel for its conservative and well-heeled clientele. More about Moon can be read here:

https://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/new...on-the-name-on-everyones-lips-and-labels.html

This wonderful coat also features the traditional velvet collar, and two front pockets; these are both lined with thick cotton duck--and it's a tribute to how little worn (if at all) this coat was that neither of the pockets have any markings from use inside. The cat also has two interior pockets, traditional three-button cuffs, and a center vent. It has a concealed placket, and was, of course, Made in England.

This coat is in excellent condition.

Asking a very low *$115, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS[*SIZE=4]As always, offers are very welcome![/SIZE]

*Brigg umbrella not included--sorry!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length (bottom of collar): 45 3/4

        

*7) Small LODEN-FREY Outer Jacket--made in Austria!

*









Made by Austria's premier maker of loden outerwear, this rugged yet classic jacket is one of those rare garments that would be just as much at home On the Waterfront as it would be on an Ivy League campus during the Golden Era of Ivy clothing--although perhaps this is not surprising, given Loden's heritage as a premier maker of sturdy Austrain workwear that was adopted by the WASPs of New England as their own. (There's a reason the largest purveyer of Loden-Frey outerwear in America is located in Princeton!)

Cut as a short jacket (to be worn around waist length), this jacket features two functional (of course!) outer chest flapped pockets, and two functional jetted handwarmer pockets that are trimmed with what seems to be alcantara. It also features working cuffs secured with a single cuff button, and what sems to be alcantara across the shoulders, for additional durability and warmth. It is fully lined, and features two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. All of the buttons are classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks; all are securely fastened. The exterior seams are all lapped and double stitched.

The jacket is classic black, and was Made in Austria by Loden-Frey. It's all wool--naturally!

The interior label is detached at the top, but if you wish I will have this repaired before shipping. It is also clearly worn, featuring minor piling throughout--but this is simply a detail, as you really wouldn't want a jacket like this to be pristine, although it could be improved by a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, I would rate this as being in Very Good condition.

New, these coats retail for a small fortune. However, I'm asking just* $39, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2 (remember, this is cut as a shorter jacket)


----------



## jwooten

Mississippi Mud said:


> UTA, UTK, and Auburn fans: Will you ever get another chance like this? Decidedly not.
> 
> (Hookem, that's pretty close to your size.)


It measures out perfectly for me, but I would be heartbroken if I somehow messed it up wearing it on Gameday.


----------



## 32rollandrock

They look better with vomit down the front. More authentic.



jwooten said:


> It measures out perfectly for me, but I would be heartbroken if I somehow messed it up wearing it on Gameday.


----------



## hockeyinsider

G'day gentlemen:

I have several articles of clothing for sale. I'm selling them because I have lost weight and they no longer fit.

-- *Made in England Bookster red/green tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $270 or best offer._ 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/p3105275.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/p3105276.jpg/

-- *Made in England Bookster green/purple/pink tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $270 or best offer._ 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/p3105279.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/p3105280.jpg/

-- *Made in America Hardwick tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, rear vent. Very good condition. _Asking $125 or best offer._
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/p3105278.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/p3105277.jpg/

-- * Nautica herringbone trousers*; 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam, cuffs. Good condition. _Asking $20 or best offer._
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p3105269.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/p3105273.jpg/

To purchase one or all of these items, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling. I ship using United States Postal Service priority mail with the flat-rate boxes. Typically, this is about $7 for a continental U.S.-bound parcel.


----------



## Patrick06790

I am trying to get rid of some shoes that don't get worn. In this first batch I have AE Park Ave (merlot color) 9.5C and two pairs of Johnston & Murphy casuals in 9M.

AAAT members get $5 off the blog price.

See them here:


----------



## CMDC

Bills M2P Original Twill
34 waist; 34 inseam
Pleated and cuffed

Excellent condition. Very little wear.

$35 conus


----------



## CMDC

For the past few weeks I've been trying to convince myself that this jacket can fit me. Unfortunately, it's just too big so to the exchange it goes.

Hickey Freeman 2B lightly darted sportcoat
Wool/Cashmere blend
Tagged 42R
Fully lined; single vent

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

There are two buttons that need to be replaced--one front and one sleeve. Otherwise in excellent condition. A gorgeous pattern.

$45 conus





































Yellow bengal stripe broadcloth button down for Wm. Fox of DC. Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans.
16.5 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*More jackets!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Ralph Lauren Purple Label Silk/Cashmere Tweed. Made in England!*

_*From the closets of efdll*_

This is absolutely gorgeous! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful jacket is cut from cloth that's 50% silk and 50% cashmere, giving it an utterly luxurious hand and drape. The patterning and colourway is also wonderful, being an olive-y miniature herringbone that's very versatile--formal enough for business, yet also perfectly suited to a country weekend, preferably in Gloustershire or The Hamptons.

The jacket is an Anglophile's delight, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and a lovely English cut, being darted with a high-roll three button front and four button cuffs--as befits a jacket that was Made in England. It does have three minor, minor flaws; what appears to be a running stitch repair to the lining, a small thread pull near one cuff, and another start of a thread pull on the front, near the ticket pocket. All are shown, and all are minor. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just* $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/4










        

*2) Hand-Tailored by Hertling of Brooklyn mini-houndstooth jacket with 3/2 lapel and THREE PATCH POCKETS*!

Although they're best known for their trousers, Hertling of Brooklyn sometimes venture afield, as this jacket shows. Very unstructured and perfect for Spring and Summer, this is something of an oddity--and, as such, it simply oozes charm. Hand-tailored in the USA, this is cut from a lovely minature houndstooth in classic black and white. It has a 3/2 lapel roll and the always-desirable three patch pockets--but it's also darted, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's quarter-lined, and is in excellent condition. It also drapes beautifully!

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder 19 1/2
Length: 32







​
      

*3) FREE Texas jeans from efdll!*

efdll sent me these jeans as "filler" in the boxes of goodies that he recently mailed me to list (including a Brooks wool/cashmere overcoat in 46R, a lovely cotton/silk Zegna jacket, and a Polo 3-patch pocket navy blazer), and that will be appearing here in the next few days.

He's asked me to do what I will with them, and knowing his generous nature this really reads "pass them along gratis to a trad who can use them". So, here they are--just send me the actual cost of shipping and they're yours!

These are great jeans, by the way, and if they were 34/36 they wouldn't be here.... As it is, they're tagged 36L and 36/36, but both pairs measure closer to 35/34. They're in excellent condition, and were Made in the USA.










  

*4) Hand-Tailored in Rochester, NY; Fully Canvassed, Hickey Freeman tweed jacket.*

Cut from a camelhair and wool blend (30/70) in a very attractive and complex tweed in shades of slate grey, black, and dark tan, this lovely jacket is the "Boardroom" model from Hickey Freeman's "Customized" range and was made expressly for Saks Fifth Avenue. Fully canvassed and hand-tailored in Rochester, NY (and hence Union-Made in the USA), this is a contemporary jacket, featuring two button closure and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and features a single center vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4








​


----------



## TweedyDon

*
UNWORN TRAD ICON!

J. PRESS 3/2 TWEED SACK SUIT!
*
*Claimed!*​
I acquired this suit at a charity event run by my alumni association; I believe that it was donated to them directly by J. Press, who removed all of its labels before donation. However, it's very clearly a Press suit, since it not only has the lovely iconic Press cut, but it also has the J. Press lining with Press' logo printed throughout!

Given that this was a direct store donation it would be listed by an eBay seller as New Without Tags (NWOT). However, while this would, strictly speaking, be nothing but the truth, I believe that this would be rather disingenuous, since, to me, NWOT means that the external hangtags are missing, while this suit is missing all of its tags, including those that are sewn in. It is, however, clearly unworn--and hence my own description of it as such!

Now, to the suit itself! It's a beauty. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is cut from beautiful and versatile light grey herringbone three-season tweed; the only season in which this would be inappropriate would be summer. The cloth has a lovely soft hand and a beautiful drape, and the jacket is cut in the classic Ivy league 3/2 sack style. This jacket has three button cuffs, an absolutely beautiful lapel roll, and a single hook center vent. The trousers are, of course, flat-front, and has a pocket (change? ticket?) pocket on the waistband. They also have belt loops. You really can't get a more iconic trad suit than this--and in tweed, to boot!

Naturally, this jacket is in excellent condition. The two bottom pockets of the jacket are still basted shut (as you'd expect, given its provenance). The only real flaw is that the *laBels* have all been removed--but this just means that you'll get this jacket at around 1/10th of retail, or less--a great trade-off, in my view!  I should note that the removal of one of the pockets led to the lining being cut, but this has been repaired--this could either be a permanent (if inelegant) fix, or an easy repair for your own tailor. The only other issue--which is hardly worth noting-is that the tops of the linings of the basted-shut pockets are slightly dusty. Other that these minor issues, which don't affect the suit's appearance at all when worn, this is in perfect condition.

*Asking just $115, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--OR LOWER OFFER! *And lower offers are *VERY welcome*! International inquiries are also welcome, with tracked Priority shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Hand-tagged a 42R inside one interior pocket, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4 (+ 2 1/2)

      

*J. Press logo, printed throughout lining:*



*Removed label, showing subsequent repair:*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Update*

The BB cord jacket, above, has now been claimed.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Does anyone have any 36 Short Sports Jackets?

I actually don't have a jacket that fits me. I only have a 38 Short that is to big. This makes it hard for me to understand the size of the listed jacket based on dimensions alone. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## K Street

TweedyDon said:


> The only real flaw is that the lapels have all been removed


I'm sure no one would notice... Off with their lapels! :biggrin:


----------



## catside

The Press suit is incredible. I wish it did fit me. Don Tweedy is doing public service, that thing would fetch quite a penny at the Bay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Agreed.



catside said:


> The Press suit is incredible. I wish it did fit me. Don Tweedy is doing public service, that thing would fetch quite a penny at the Bay.


----------



## Himself

catside said:


> The Press suit is incredible. I wish it did fit me. Don Tweedy is doing public service, that thing would fetch quite a penny at the Bay.


Yes.

Unfortunately the pants are too short for me to have cuffs!


----------



## unmodern

oxford cloth button down said:


> Does anyone have any 36 Short Sports Jackets?
> 
> I actually don't have a jacket that fits me. I only have a 38 Short that is to big. This makes it hard for me to understand the size of the listed jacket based on dimensions alone. Any assistance would be appreciated.


I wear a 36R. You want 19/19.5" chest, and whatever shoulders fit, usually around 17". The length on a regular is in 29-30", a short would be 27.5-29". Sleeve length on a short would be 23-23.5".


----------



## wacolo

$75---->$67 Barbour Quilted Jacket Size Large. The model is the Liddesdale Sport and the color is navy. The collar is lined in Corduroy. It is in beautiful Condition. All of the seams are tight. No stains or holes and the zipper works like a charm. 
Length from Top of Collar 32
Chest Pit to Pit 24
https://postimage.org/
​Last edited by wacolo; March 10th, 2012 at 06:54.​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

The Press suit, the Chippworth jacket, the silk puppytooth, the 43R Hickey Freeman, the Jack Victor jacket, and the Southwick 3/2 sack are now all claimed--thank you!

The RLPL jacket, the crocus tie, the grey Roster Heatherknit tie, the two Marilyn Monroe jackets, and The English Sports Shop of Bermuda belt are all now claimed, too!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Unmodern - Thanks so much for your help. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bump ... with new prices.



hockeyinsider said:


> G'day gentlemen:
> 
> I have several articles of clothing for sale. I'm selling them because I have lost weight and they no longer fit.
> 
> -- *Made in England Bookster red/green tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $250 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/p3105275.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/p3105276.jpg/
> 
> -- *Made in England Bookster green/purple/pink tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $250 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/p3105279.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/p3105280.jpg/
> 
> -- *Made in America Hardwick tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, rear vent. Very good condition. _Asking $100 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/p3105278.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/p3105277.jpg/
> 
> -- * Nautica herringbone trousers*; 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam, cuffs. Good condition. _Asking $20 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p3105269.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/p3105273.jpg/
> 
> To purchase one or all of these items, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling. I ship using United States Postal Service priority mail with the flat-rate boxes. Typically, this is about $7 for a continental U.S.-bound parcel.


----------



## Yuca

TweedyDon said:


>


Wow! That is a real beauty.


----------



## TweedyDon

catside said:


> The Press suit is incredible. I wish it did fit me. Don Tweedy is doing public service, that thing would fetch quite a penny at the Bay.


Thank you! I've been saving this to pass on at a good price to mark the anniversary of my fourth year of posting on the Exchange!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More from efdll!*

I have a trio of goodies to pass on from efdll.... As always, *offers are very welcome, and all prices include shipping in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Polo Blazer--featuring THREE PATCH POCKETS! *

Half-canvassed and fully lined and featuring the ever-desirable three patch pockets, this nice little blazer has a three-button darted front. The cloth has a lovely hand, and is a very dark, almost midnight, blue. It has a single center vent. It doesn't have any flaws, but it does show signs of wear on the wool shell throughout, and so I would conservatively place it as being in Good/Very Good condition. This would make a very nice casual or weekend blazer!

*Asking just $26, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a Medium, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2








   

*2) Brooks Brothers Coat in wool/cashmere. c. 46R.*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a very nice, classic coat from Brooks Brothers. It features four button cuffs (with Brooks Brothers buttons!) and two slanted front pockets. It's in a classic and versatile black, and is cut from 70/30 wool/cashmere. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 45


----------



## 32rollandrock

For those who were not aware, someone is celebrating a birthday today:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Taylor


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping with tracking.. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I will give you sole measurements if you absolutely must have them, but this subject has been discussed at length and the consensus from posters who are very knowledgeable about shoes is that sole measurements are all but worthless as a predictor of fit.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Brooks Brothers Superga Navy Tennis Shoes. *Men's 6.5*, Womens 8. $50.


Alden for BB Tan Tassel Loafer. *7B* $150.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Peal & Co Brown Medallion Cap Toe Brogue Bal. * 8D.* $175.


Brooks Brothers Tan Penny Loafer. I can't find any indication of where these are manufactured. They are not Alden or AE. 8D. $110.


Brooks Brothers Dark Brown Pebble Grain Penny Loafers. Made in Portugal. *8D*. $140.


Brooks English Patent Leather Formal Shoes. Leather upper, lining and sole. *8.5D.* $170.


Peal & Co Brown Calf Perf Cap Toe Bal. These two shoes are of different shades. The right shoe is lighter. Never worn. Dye or use differential polishing to make them match. 8.5D. $100.***SOLD***


Alden for BB Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. * 8.5D*. $325.


Brooks Brothers Italian Suede and Canvas Tennis Shoes. *8.5D*. $175.>>$160.


Peal & Co Tan Wingtip Boots. *9.5D*. $295.***SOLD***


Peal & Co White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Every pair of these which I have seen has some visible glue on them. The pair pictured (9D) has more glue on it than the other pair. The glue can be covered up or removed, but it is probably not necessary since a pair of eyeballs looking at a shoe is 5+ feet away. I didn't take a photo of the soles. Nothing to see, completely virgin leather soles with stitching hidden in channels. 9D and 9.5D. $140.


Allen Edmonds for BB Black Cap Toe Brogues.* 9E.* $175.


Alden for BB Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. Minor scratch on one shoe which will not be visible when worn. *9.5D.* $300.


Peal & Co Navy Suede Wingtips, Crepe Soles. *9.5D*. $175.
]

Black Fleece White Buck Longwings. Made in England. Fabulous. *10D.* $275.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *10D.* $325.


Peal & Co Lt Tan Wingtips. Small crease and mark on side of one shoe. *10E*. $160.


BB Black Fleece White Buck Longwings. Made in England. One shoe bag. Very slight marks from box (pictured). *10.5D.* $250.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *10.5D.* $325.


Brooks Brothers Boat Shoes. Made in El Salvador. *10.5D.* $60.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Black Fleece White Bucks. Made in England. Slight box scuffs pictured. *11D.* $235.


Peal & Co Calfskin Formal Bow Pump. *11D.* $175.


Black Calf Penny Loafer. Made in USA, by Allen Edmonds I think. 11D. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Rancourt & Co Brown Suede Moccasin Chukka Boots. Horween suede. Made in Maine, USA. Crepe soles.* 11.5D.* $125.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. $598 Retail. *11.5E*. $295.


Peal & Co Brown Monkstrap. The consensus seems to be that these are made by C&J. *12E * $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *12E*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. * 13D.* $300.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


----------



## Hardiw1

Hardiw1 said:


> $10 each.
> 
> Lands End pinpoint oxford
> Light blue white stripe 16-33
> 
> 
> Lands End
> Salmon/pink white stripe 15.5-32


South Carolina "Big Red" D-ring belt
Made by Moonshine
10$ or trade
Size:Medium - measures 40" from far end of D-ring to end. I would say 32" pants and down.












Brooks Brothers Cashmere vest - Navy - Size 42 - $35 or trade

Bottom of arm hole to bottom of arm hole: 21.5
Length: 26


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> For those who were not aware, someone is celebrating a birthday today:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Taylor


If you're handing out presents be aware that it's my birthday today as well.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

AlanC said:


> If you're handing out presents be aware that it's my birthday today as well.


Well, we might as well add one more. It's my birthday, too.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Happy Birthday, Alan. Come to think of it, it's Mitt Romney's birthday too.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Price drop.

Don't be fooled by this recent nice weather. It's going to get cold and you'll wish you had this sweater. 



DoghouseReilly said:


> *Wool Crewneck Sweater, 38*
> 
> Brownish red with flecks of blue, grey and orange. Saddle shoulders. 100% new wool. Made in Ireland. Marked as a 38. The fit is pretty slim.
> 
> *Measurements
> *Back of collar to bottom of sweater: 27"
> Pit to cuff: 18"
> Across the chest: 20.5"
> 
> $17 shipped.


----------



## blue suede shoes

32rollandrock said:


> For those who were not aware, someone is celebrating a birthday today:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Taylor


Thanks for the link. He is a great performer whose Wikipedia biography is a good read.


----------



## 32rollandrock

All I want for my birthday is another birthday. I can't recall who said that. I think he's dead.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Happy Birthday, Alan. Come to think of it, it's Mitt Romney's birthday too.


----------



## AlanC

Mississippi Mud said:


> Well, we might as well add one more. It's my birthday, too.


Happy Birthday, one and all!


----------



## jfkemd

LLB Baystate parka in Medium--reduced to $25 shipped
same parka in Small--reduced to $20
Gant shirt reduced to $12



jfkemd said:


> *Vintage LLB Baystate Parkas x 2*
> 
> 1 of 2
> this is definitely sized as Medium
> in great shape save for small scratch marks that are noted on the left sleeve and beside the left hip pocket.
> pictures speak for themselves
> see measurements
> length: 31
> pits: 23
> sleeves measured from the armpit going down: 19
> $30 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of 2
> sized as XS or S, please see measurements for details
> also in good shape save for some fraying noticed on the right sleeve--see pics for details
> measurements
> length: 28.5
> pits: 22
> sleeve length measured from the armpit going down: 18
> $25 shipped OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Gant Poplin LS Shirt --L
> 
> *details: flap pocket, 3rd collar button in the back
> terrific autumnal colors, 100% cotton
> no flaws
> $15 shipped
> measurements:
> 16-34.5
> armpits: 23.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ferrell Reed Bow tie--claimed
> *measures 2 inches at it's widest
> nice repp colors, no flaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NWT Navy RL Polo Chinos --claimed*
> has the nice back tab adjusters
> marked 34-30
> cuffed


----------



## swb120

Although I love 99% of tweedydon's offerings, and hope that someday soon, he may be willing to accept some items on consignment from me, as well, I really think that we have to draw the line at 3-button Zegna and Canali-type items being posted here. 

I know that this thread has far more traffic than the Sales Forum, but to me at least, it's important to keep this thread for Trad-ish items. That doesn't mean that everything need be 3/2 sacks, but certainly, even broadly defined, certain items remain outside of an expansive understanding of Trad. 

Just a thought...I'm sure others may disagree, given the great service that TD has done, and continues to do, for AAAC Trad members, but I thought a concern should be voiced.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ A perfectly sensible concern, and very diplomatically put! :icon_peaceplease:

I've moved the non-trad items (all of which, I should note, and being passed on for other members! :devil to the Sales Thread, and will keep 'em there in future!


----------



## Cardinals5

Crockett and Jones for BB (Peal) george boots, 8D. Corrected grain. They were originally dark brown, but I stripped them and redyed to burgundy/cordovan.

$60 shipped in CONUS










Allen Edmonds "Preston" venetian loafers. 8.5D. New heels

$60 shipped in CONUS











Allen Edmonds "Hinsdale" shell cordovan loafers. Started life as burgundy, but faded to brown. 8D *SOLD*

Florsheim Imperial brown pebble-grain longwings. V-cleat, 5 nails. Needs new heels in near future. 9D

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS










Allen Edmonds "Bradley" NST, 11D

Price: $50 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Titus_A

Steve Smith said:


> BB Black Fleece White Buck Longwings. Made in England. One shoe bag. Very slight marks from box (pictured). 10.5D. $250.


*&^%#@!! I just bought a pair of shoes, and have other expenses this spring, and cannot justify that. Curse Mr. Smith for putting these beauties on the block just now.


----------



## DFPyne

1. Alden Leisure Handsewn Moccasin Style 981 - Black Calfskin - 9.5 A/C
Near mint condition.
[$250 Shipped]


2. Pearl & Co. for Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers - Black Calfskin - 9.5 D
Needs to be resoled
[$200 Shipped]


3. Black & Orange (Princeton) Surcingle Belt - 34" - Made in the USA
Near Mint.
[$25 Shipped]


4. Blue & Red Canterbury Surcingle Belt - 32" 
Could use a cleaning, thicker then modern surcingle belts.
[$20 Shipped]


5. Black Lab Pintail Emblematic Tie - 3.25" - Made in the USA
[$15 Shipped]


Offers Welcome!


----------



## Hardiw1

L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater - $30 or trade
Tagged: XL
Hunter Green/white

P2P: 26
Length: 27


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> For the past few weeks I've been trying to convince myself that this jacket can fit me. Unfortunately, it's just too big so to the exchange it goes.
> 
> Hickey Freeman 2B lightly darted sportcoat
> Wool/Cashmere blend
> Tagged 42R
> Fully lined; single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> There are two buttons that need to be replaced--one front and one sleeve. Otherwise in excellent condition. A gorgeous pattern.
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow bengal stripe broadcloth button down for Wm. Fox of DC. Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans.
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## AlanC

Shirts! Clearing out some things, some great shirts on offer. (Sportcoats on the way.)

*SOLD!* Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
15.5 x 34 Slim Fit
Made in USA

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3875/img6807do.jpg

*Land's End* Hyde Park white OCBD
15.5 x 34 slim fit

I purchased this new, wore it a couple of times; it's 'as new'.

$20 delivered CONUS










*SOLD!* Lacoste polo
Size 5

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img848.imageshack.us/img848/2555/img6808o.jpg

*Lacoste* polo
Size 6
Made in France

$25 delivered CONUS










*Lacoste* sport shirt
Tagged size: 40

$25 delivered CONUS










https://i.imgur.com/nuXG9.jpg

*SOLD!* Venanzi button down
Tagged size: 38 | 15 (x 33.5" sleeve)
Made in Italy

This is really the steal of this group of shirts. I'd keep it if it fit me.

$25 delivered CONUS

https://i.imgur.com/qBFV9.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/h7FsX.jpg


----------



## Trip English

Here's sort of a pre-listing without pictures (lazy, but you guys know me). All great condition:

Brooks Brothers OCBD Slim Fit - 16x33 at least one of everything 2-3 of the blue & uni-stripes - $15 each

Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Ainsley Spread Collar Shirts White (x2) and Blue 15.5x33 Never worn- $15 each

J.Crew Chinos - Classic Fit in regular & light khaki 33x32 - $10 each

J.Crew Chinos - Slim Fit in regular, light, & sort of dark camel 34x32- $15 each

Rugby Shawl Collar Wool Sweaters - Small - Burgundy & Loden - $15 each

Barbour Bedale Navy 40 Worn _maybe_ 5 times (too big from day one) - $175

Other stuff, too. Doing a major thinning of the closet. Got it out into tubs in my office, now just need to get it out of the house. I can definately take pictures if needed (and will for some of the weirder stuff), but this is bog-standard gear that most of us know by heart so I figure I'll just throw it out there and see what will move before making a huge project out of it. Please feel free to make offers. Aside from a few things like the Bedale I'd just rather not drive it to goodwill so go nuts with the low-balls.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Almost...... Looking for some 16x34 OCBDs if anyone has any.


----------



## red sweatpants

Trip -

Are the Rugby Shawl Collars similar to the shetland shawl that recently went on sale and flooded the waywt thread?


----------



## AlanC

Clearing out some sportcoats. I've got too much, and something has to give.

All are in the 40R range.

Take any sportcoat for $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal. Or make me an offer.

*Southwick* 3/2 sack sportcoat
Estimated size: 40/41 R/S (no tagged size)

Quarter lined, a spring-summer weight tweed.

Chest P2P: 22"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.75" (~.75" to let)
Length from BoC: 30.5"

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img6800t.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img6798t.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img6801no.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack camel hair sportcoat
Estimated size: 40 R/S (No tagged size)

Fully lined, two button cuff, winter weight.

Chest P2P: 21.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Length from BoC: 30 1/8"

https://img848.imageshack.us/i/img6784j.jpg/ https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img6785d.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers* check sportcoat

Chest P2P: 21.25"
Shoulder: 18.25"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
Length from BoC: 30.5"

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img6792rk.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img6791yo.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img6796r.jpg/

*SOLD!!* Brooks Brothers plaid sportcoat
Tagged size: 40 Reg

Chest P2P: 22
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.25"
Length from BoC: 30.75"

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/img6790u.jpg/https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img6787j.jpg/

*Corbin* 3/2 green sack sportcoat/blazer

Chest P2P: 21"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 24.75"
Length from BoC: 30 1/8"

I purchased this from Patrick awhile back. It's never worked into the rotation. According to Cardinal green is a hot color this year. Don't let it pass you by!

https://i.imgur.com/Ihq4S.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/6Haqb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/WQS7x.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Great price on the Bedale.

Curious about unloading BB OCBD's--those is staples. Has another maker struck your fancy, or have you settled on a different cut?


----------



## Trip English

red sweatpants said:


> Trip -
> 
> Are the Rugby Shawl Collars similar to the shetland shawl that recently went on sale and flooded the waywt thread?


Similar, but they don't have the sort of shaggy look. They're nice and beefy though and have a little chest pocket w/ a leather button like on a corduroy sport coat. I focused on the shaggy sweaters this year, but I'll probably re-buy these in the right size next year.


----------



## Trip English

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Great price on the Bedale.
> 
> Curious about unloading BB OCBD's--those is staples. Has another maker struck your fancy, or have you settled on a different cut?


I've dropped some lbs and gone back to the 15.5 range. I kept them around just in case, but it's been months and I only seem to fluctuate down. Luckily I still have like 20 of the same OCBD in the right size. Prolly about 6-7 of the 16 necks hanging around waiting for a loving home.


----------



## Trip English

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ Almost...... Looking for some 16x34 OCBDs if anyone has any.


The Thom Browne look.


----------



## leisureclass

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ Almost...... Looking for some 16x34 OCBDs if anyone has any.


I saw about 5 old label us made Brooks shirts in a 16x35 at the GW this afternoon, so we're all a little bit off I suppose


----------



## caravan70

Trip English said:


> I've dropped some lbs and gone back to the 15.5 range. I kept them around just in case, but it's been months and I only seem to fluctuate down. Luckily I still have like 20 of the same OCBD in the right size. Prolly about 6-7 of the 16 necks hanging around waiting for a loving home.


I'm typically a 15.5 as well, but sometimes size up to a 16 because shirts will shrink after a few washings. Not so much with the non-irons, of course, but I've occasionally had to convert a dress shirt into an open-collar casual thing after washing it - maybe I should have used cold rather than warm water.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Trip English said:


> I've dropped some lbs and gone back to the 15.5 range.


I hate you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items from 32rollandrock and efdll--with price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It alsohas a professioanl interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*2) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4








    

*3) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*4) Old-School Made in USA Land's End Harris Tweed*

Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a truly lovely Harris! Cut from brown herringbone with the classic Harris vertical striping in russet, lichen green, and gorse yellow, this jacket has a single vent and features the classic leather-covered metal shanked football buttons that go so well with rugged tweed. This jacket has a two button front closure, and four buttons cuffs--none of which show any patina at all! It was Made in the USA. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal, since I'm

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4









   

*5) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size Large.*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)










   

*6) LL Bean pants. *

Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). A*sking $12, or offer. *

  

*7) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$9*

 

*8) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$7/B].

   *


----------



## Patrick06790

Shoes I don't use — Allen Edmonds, Johnston & Murphy, Stafford/Florsheim, sizes 9M, 9.5C, 10M. AAAT members take $5 off blog price.


----------



## jfkemd

The LLB Parka in Small has been claimed.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bump ...



hockeyinsider said:


> G'day gentlemen:
> 
> I have several articles of clothing for sale. I'm selling them because I have lost weight and they no longer fit.
> 
> -- *Made in England Bookster red/green tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $250 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/p3105275.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/p3105276.jpg/
> 
> -- *Made in England Bookster green/purple/pink tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $250 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/p3105279.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/p3105280.jpg/
> 
> -- *Made in America Hardwick tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, rear vent. Very good condition. _Asking $100 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/p3105278.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/p3105277.jpg/
> 
> -- * Nautica herringbone trousers*; 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam, cuffs. Good condition. _Asking $20 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p3105269.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/p3105273.jpg/
> 
> To purchase one or all of these items, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling. I ship using United States Postal Service priority mail with the flat-rate boxes. Typically, this is about $7 for a continental U.S.-bound parcel.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cord Trousers--with price drops!*

*
All of these trousers are in excellent condition. Each pair is* *$15 shipped in CONUS, with offers being very welcome, especially on two or more pairs*. 

*International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*








*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*Size 36/30:*

*All claimed!
*
*Size 36/34:*

*Both pairs of cords for $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*1) 36/34 Polo by Ralph Lauren. *

These are a lovely, rich brown which my photographs fail to capture. They're the Andrew Pant style, and so have a pleated front. They're 100% cotton and in excellent condition.

   

*2) 36/34 Made in the USA Polo Ralph Lauren.*

These feature zippered side pockets, pleated front, YKK zippers at the fly, are 100% cotton, and were Made in the USA. They're in excellent condition (except that the interior lapel is cut in half, as shown) and MUCH nicer than my poor pictures make them out to be!


----------



## Patrick06790

I've still got a nice BB sack suit, about a 40R, posted on the blog (link below). Feel free to make an offer, I want to get it out of here.


----------



## datsunfan

*2 Brooks Brothers 346 17 2/3 non-iron shirts*

*2 Brooks Brothers 346 17 2/3 shirts. Price $30 each shipped CONUS or $55 for both. *
I purchased these new from the BB outlet. They have both been worn a couple times each at most. They're to big for me now so please don't hesitate to make an offer if interested. Both are regular fit, point collar, and non-iron. Single front pocket and back box pleat.
*Measurements: Shoulder-20.5", P2P-26", Length(BOC)-33"*

Blue oxford cloth
   
Blue white micro-houndstooth with brown and orange check


----------



## Trip English

Since the first post worked so well (I've just answered a few dozen PMs on many of the items so I'll update when they all shake out), I thought I'd supplement with another post:

Brooks Brothers Clark Fit Advantage Chino - British Khaki/Tan - 34/30 x2 Pair $30 shipped

RL Rugby OCBDs in mint, lavender, yellow - 3 shirts never worn - $30 shipped

Ralph Lauren Preston Chinos - light khaki - 34x32 - 10/10 condition - $15 shipped

I think the rest of the stuff will need photos, but they include a few pairs of altered Bill's M3s & M2s, a J.Crew sweatshirt (the current crew-neck model in small), a Rugby green crew neck (not exactly a shetland, cut more like a sweat-shirt - pretty cool - in small), a few tailored fit LE polos in small, a J.Press summer sport coat in 40R (sort of a pale aqua wool/silk number), and a Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald poplin suit 40s w/ working button holes and no fit alterations except hemming of pants at about 31".

Any of these strike you let me know and I'll take some pics and talk price. 

Thanks for making it easy guys. My wife thanks you as well. I was going to have to make a new home out of these rubbermaid tubs if I didn't get something moving.


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drop....



jkidd41011 said:


> Brooks Brothers Field Coat w/ snap in liner Size Small. Shoulders measure roughly 18", chest 21 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asking $50.00>>>$40.00>>>$33.00 Shipped.*


----------



## jkidd41011

Foot Joy Monkstrap Sz 8.5 D. Color is black uppers are in very good condition.



















Asking $30.00 Shipped.

Also selling my old Coach Briefcase / messenger bag. It is the nylon/leather model. It has two straps (Leather & |Nylon). The metal swivel on the nylon strap wore out and needs repaired/replaced. I've just never got around to do it. It is in otherwise excellent condition.





































$40.00 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

Price drops!

If you see a sportcoat you like, tell me how much you want to pay for it. These have got to go, so let me know. Make me an offer on the lot of them.



AlanC said:


> Shirts! Clearing out some things, some great shirts on offer.
> 
> *Land's End* Hyde Park white OCBD
> 15.5 x 34 slim fit
> 
> I purchased this new, wore it a couple of times; it's 'as new'.
> 
> *NOW $18!* $20 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lacoste* polo
> Size 6
> Made in France
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lacoste* sport shirt
> Tagged size: 40
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nuXG9.jpg


Make me an offer on sportcoats!



AlanC said:


> Clearing out some sportcoats. I've got too much, and something has to give.
> 
> All are in the 40R range.
> 
> Take any sportcoat for $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal. Or make me an offer.
> 
> *Southwick* 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Estimated size: 40/41 R/S (no tagged size)
> 
> Quarter lined, a spring-summer weight tweed.
> 
> Chest P2P: 22"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 23.75" (~.75" to let)
> Length from BoC: 30.5"
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img6800t.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img6798t.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img6801no.jpg/
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack camel hair sportcoat
> Estimated size: 40 R/S (No tagged size)
> 
> Fully lined, two button cuff, winter weight.
> 
> Chest P2P: 21.5"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
> Length from BoC: 30 1/8"
> 
> https://img848.imageshack.us/i/img6784j.jpg/ https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img6785d.jpg/
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* check sportcoat
> 
> Chest P2P: 21.25"
> Shoulder: 18.25"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
> Length from BoC: 30.5"
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img6792rk.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img6791yo.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img6796r.jpg/
> 
> *Corbin* 3/2 green sack sportcoat/blazer
> 
> Chest P2P: 21"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24.75"
> Length from BoC: 30 1/8"
> 
> I purchased this from Patrick awhile back. It's never worked into the rotation. According to Cardinal green is a hot color this year. Don't let it pass you by!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ihq4S.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/6Haqb.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/WQS7x.jpg


----------



## Bernie Zack

I used to wish I were a size 40 - 42 due to all the great stuff on this thread. But now I realize it is a blessing not to be that size. I would be broke from all the money I would spend on the great deals!

To that end, I'm a 46R coat; 40/31 pants; 17 1/2 34/35 shirt; 10 1/2D shoe size


----------



## Duck

Yellow Bill's Cords - A light fabric with a thin wale, 36 x 31 with a cuff. Plain front

Pink and Green RL Polo - Medium 

Brooks seersucker shorts - 32 pleated 

Not shown but I can snap a quick picture is a new without tags pair of Brown Patagonia stand up shorts 31 waist. 

Make me an offer or come up with a reasonable trade for everything.


----------



## Taken Aback

AlanC said:


> I purchased this from Patrick awhile back. It's never worked into the rotation. According to Cardinal green is a hot color this year. Don't let it pass you by!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ihq4S.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/6Haqb.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/WQS7x.jpg


Trad or not, I gravitate towards the color. I worked a green blazer into the rotation yesterday, in fact.


----------



## Steve Smith

*NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Saxxon Wool Pants, Retail $248, Waist 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 37. SIx Different Colors.*

Price includes US shipping. Will ship internationally. First quality but labels marked to prevent return to BB.

All are:
*$85*
Made in USA.
100 % Saxxon Wool.
Complete with all tags and labels including $248 retail tag.

They are regular hems unless I state that they are cuffed.
All have at least 3 inches available for lengthening. If you need more, ask and I will measure.
On all of these the color is accurate on the close up of the paper label and price tag.

Brown.
30-32 Flat Front.
31-32 Flat Front.
32-32 Pleated Cuffed.
32-32 Pleated Cuffed.
37-31.75 Flat Front.


Khaki. True color is midway between the two photos.
31-31.5 Pleated Cuffed.
31-32 Flat Front.
32-31.75 Pleated Cuffed.
33-31.75 Flat Front.
34-31.25 Pleated Cuffed.


Earthier Khaki.
32-32 Pleated Cuffed.
37-31.75 Flat Front.
37-32 Flat Front.


Navy.
32-32 Pleated Cuffed.
32-32 Flat Front.
37-32.75 Flat Front.


Dark Gray.
32-32 Pleated Cuffed.
37-32 Flat Front.


Medium Gray.
37-32 Flat Front.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Wore one today myself. Mine's an old-school BB 346 sack with three patch pockets--the ideal, IMO. Found it for a song on Etsy, thanks to this thread. Seller didn't know how to measure, but it was size-tagged, IIRC, and so, while it was a bit of a gamble, it's an object lesson in being familiar with how different brands measure--it fit perfectly from the shipping box. It's really a go-to with this spring weather we're having.



Taken Aback said:


> Trad or not, I gravitate towards the color. I worked a green blazer into the rotation yesterday, in fact.


----------



## CMDC

Just in time for the warmer weather...

Brooks Brothers wool/silk/linen blend 3/2 sack sportcoat
Mini herringbone pattern in light brown--kind of a burlap color
Tagged 39S but see measurements
Fully lined
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23 +2

$42 conus


----------



## DFPyne

Quick & Drastic Drops. I need to get these out of the house by weeks end!

1. Alden Leisure Handsewn Moccasin Style 981 - Black Calfskin - 9.5 A/C
Near mint condition.
[$125 Shipped]


2. Pearl & Co. for Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers - Black Calfskin - 9.5 D
Needs to be resoled
[$100 Shipped]


3. Blue & Red Canterbury Surcingle Belt - 32" 
Could use a cleaning, thicker then modern surcingle belts.
[$17 Shipped]


4. Black Lab Pintail Emblematic Tie - 3.25" - Made in the USA
[$13 Shipped]


5. 42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$30 Shipped]


6. 34" Canterbury Golf Belt
[$20 Shipped]
(Pretty beat up, but still very well made)


7. Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$30 Shipped]


Offers Welcome!

Sold:
- Black & Orange (Princeton) Surcingle Belt - 34" - Made in the USA


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops--and offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *GROUP 1: Recent Luxury Ties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Robert Talbott regimental. There is a small and almost unnoticeable shadow blemish on this tie, hence just SOLD
> 2) Brooks Brothers in crocus purple. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! SOLD
> 3) Hilditch & Key in lilac. This has a couple of tiny thread pulls/bumps, as shown, hence just $12
> 4) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent condition. SOLD
> 5) Zegna in solid green. Excellent condition., except for a single thread "bump" by the edge, as shown. SOLD
> 6) Prada. A beautiful, complex dark brown tie. Excellent condition. *UPDATE:* It's 3/5" by 60". I measured this under artificial light, and in doing so discovered that it had some "shine" and a center line from pressing. This is only visible when you're looking at it from an angle, and only under artificial light, but it IS there, and so I'm reducing this to SOLD
> 7) Mexican patterned tie. Excellent condition. $6
> 8) Italian silk. Excellent condition. $8
> 9) Polo. Hand-made in Italy, excellent condition. Perfect for Spring! SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 3: Vintage ties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Gitman Bros.; a classic trad tie with a lovely pattern of leaves. Excellent condition. $10
> 2) A.J. Goldsmith of Maine regimental. Skinny and slightly shorter than current ties. Slight rub on one edge, but still in Very Good condition. $8
> 3) Harvale--THE Ivy tie maker! (Harv-Ale.... as in "Harvard-Yale"). This is a vintage example of this collectable brand, and is in Good, wearable condition. SOLD
> 4) Chas. Young of Wall St--kangaroo emblematic! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Good, wearable condition. $6
> 5) Botany "Wrinkleproof" tie; appears to be wool. Excellent condition! $7
> 
> *GROUP 4: Emblematics
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition SOLD
> 2) Trimingham's of Bermuda--the classic Ivy resort retailer! Very God condition. Polyester. $4
> 3) Land's End baseball emblematic. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! SOLD
> 4) Yachts emblematic. Very Good condition. Polyester. $4
> 5) Wellesley emblematic. CLAIMED FREE if you have a Wellesley connection!
> 
> *GROUP 5: SPRING TIES!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Italian linen neats. A lovely skyblue tie with small Spring flowers woven into the linen. This does have one small and inconspicuous thread pull (as shown), but otherwise is excellent. Because of the pull, though, this is just SOLD *UPDATE*: I've just noticed while measuring the blade (3") a small blemish by the right-hand edge; this is shown in the picture--it's by the last flower on the far left of the bottom edge of the tie as pictured. Beacsue of this flaw, this tie is now only in Very Good condition, and hence the price has been reduced. SOLD
> 2) BEAUTIFUL green Irish Moygashel linen tie; rumpled keeper, otherwise in excellent condition! PERFECT for St Patrick's Day! $15
> 3) Regimental. Keeper missing and tiny rub on one corner, hence just SOLD
> 4) Liberty of London paisley. Lovely, and in excellent condition.Excellent condition $10
> 5) Liberty of London. A WONDERFUL traditional Liberty print--possibly William Morris?--featuring crocuses. PERFECT for Spring! Excellent condition! SOLD
> 
> *GROUP 6: Varia; vintage, patterns, and madras!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) FANTASTIC vintage tie! Utterly Mad Men patterning! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Excellent condition. $10
> 2) Barney's of New York. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. $12
> 3) Brooks Bros. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. $12
> 4) Rooster madras tie. Excellent condition. SOLD
> 5) Rooster paisley tie. Excellent condition. $10
> 
> *GROUP 7: Patterns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All are in excellent condition! All four for $20, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> 1) Polo. Hand made. $10
> 2) Tie rack. Made in Italy. Lovely, thick silk. $10
> 3) Pure Classic. A very nice neats tie! $7
> 4) Gant. Made in the USA. $9
> 
> *GROUP 8: Emblematics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Scottish lion rampant. Made in Scotland. Polyester. Excellent condition. SOLD
> 2) Lovely classic wool tie, with flying ducks. Very Good condition; just slightly dusty from storage. $10
> 3) Golden flying ducks. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some fraying to the keeper, hence just $8
> 
> *GROUP 9: Marilyn Monroe Ties*
> 
> All of these have minor flaws (or are flawless apart from being polyester!), but are still wearable to varying degrees. (I've tried to show the flaws in the pictures, but some don't show up.) How about *$12 for all six, shipped in CONUS*? Basically, they're free but for the cost of shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Polo.
> 2) Land's End
> 3) Boston Traders
> 4) Polyester.
> 5) Rivetz for Priceton University Store.
> 6) Polyester.
> 
> *TRADLY BELTS!
> *
> *All prices include shipping in CONUS. *
> 
> 1) *TRAD CLASSIC!* The English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Solid brass buckle, excellent condition. Measures 40 1/2 end to end, excluding buckle. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Canterbury belt. Blue surcingle. Solid brass buckle. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 33 1/4 end to end, excluding buckle. Asking $10 or offer.


----------



## dkoernert

Any interest in a not so Trad BB "Brooksease" Charcoal Pinstripe suit before it goes on the 'Bay? It is darted (I know), and 2 button. Coat is tagged 44R, Pants tagged a 38 waist. The pockets are still sewn shut on the coat, so I am guessing it was never worn. I picked it up figuring I could get it tailored, but lets face it, I wont. I am thinking $40 CONUS or offer, if anyone is interested at all. I can post actual measurements an photos when I get home from work.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I'll be putting up a vintage 38 or 39 Regular Orvis moleskin sports coat later today. Details: Tan with 3 roll 2. Soft shoulders. Center vent. It has horn buttons and a great lining. In great shape. Certainly not something that comes around every day. PM with any early interest. Asking $50. It's an eBay purchase that's just a little too small for me or I would never sell it.


----------



## TweedyDon

The 36/34 cords have now all been claimed, as have the Texas jeans from efdll.

Thank you!


----------



## palmettoking

DROPS. Make me an offer. Just taking up room in my dorm.


palmettoking said:


> Kind of paring down the closet/getting rid of stuff that doesn't fit... I can get better pictures if necessary; I just took these with my phone.
> 
> 1. Just in time for the Masters! Brooks Brothers 346 Line (older model, not outlet stuff) Green Silk Blend Sport Coat. 3 Button Sack, 3 Patch Pockets, Gold Buttons, 2 button cuffs. Size 46 ML *$**35*
> P2P: 23"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 33.5"
> Sleeve Length:25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. A Lightweight Spring Tweed From Brooks "Feathertweed" line. 3/2 Sack, two cuff buttons, center vent, soft shoulders. A really nice pattern with browns, tans, and a faint green/turquoise. No tagged size but around a 40 Short I think? $*30*
> P2P: 20.5"
> Shoulder to Shoulder:17"
> Overall Length: 29.5"
> Sleeve Length: 23.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack. Hook Vent. Lapped Seams. Overall effect of gray with blues, yellows, and whites. Tagged Size 41.
> P2P: 20.5"
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Overall Length: 31.5"
> *$40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Aquascutum Aqua 5 Raincoat WITH the liner. 3 button. Can't find a size, but I estimate to be in the 42 range. *$55*
> P2P:23"
> Shoulder to Shoulder 17.75"
> Sleeve Length:25.5"
> Overall Length:42.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Hanover Shell Cordovan L.B. Sheppard PTBS. Need a good cleaning/polishing Size 11D $70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than willing to entertain offers. I can also provide additional, better pictures upon request. All of these items will need to be dry-cleaned.


----------



## trgolf

*Trimming the Shell Herd*

Hello! I am reducing the number of Shell Cordovan shoes in my collection. I have 5 pair that I am interested in selling. Will consider resonable offers for these great shoes. They are all is great shape and have been meticulously cared for. Minimum polish has been applied and have gotten better looking in time. Here's the list. I can provide pictures if there is interest.

1) Alden LHS #8 Size 7-1/2 E - Great dark patina!

2) Alden Full Strap #8 7-1/2 E - Same as above

3) Alden Full Strap Black 8 D - Great shape

4) Alden for BB #8 Tassel 8E - My favorite and beautifully aged

5) Allen Edmonds Cole 8D - Burgandy Color

All of these shell cordovan shoes are in great shape. No flaws or scrachtes. Only the Tassel has had new heels put on them. Otherwise these are all original. The #8 LHS could use some heels. There shoes all were first quality when purchased through Alden stores, BB and AE.

If you know your size in these models and are interested let me know.

Regards

Tim


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*. Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*NB: I'm shocked that the LL Bean Field jacket and BR Duster aren't claimed yet--especially since they're now very close to free!
*_
_*NB2: Please note the updated length on the Saks Flusser.... I miss-typed 21 1/8 instead of the ACTUAL 31 1/8! I was wondering why that hadn't been grabbed already!*_ 

*1) Three Piece 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers!*
*
Claimed!*

*2) RARE & BEAUTIFUL Chipp Spring jacket! Fully canvassed, fully lined. *

*Claimed!*

*3) Hand-Tailored by Hertling of Brooklyn mini-houndstooth jacket with 3/2 lapel and THREE PATCH POCKETS! *

Although they're best known for their trousers, Hertling of Brooklyn sometimes venture afield, as this jacket shows. Very unstructured and perfect for Spring and Summer, this is something of an oddity--and, as such, it simply oozes charm. Hand-tailored in the USA, this is cut from a lovely minature houndstooth in classic black and white. It has a 3/2 lapel roll and the always-desirable three patch pockets--but it's also darted, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's quarter-lined, and is in excellent condition. It also drapes beautifully!

*Asking just $28, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder 19 1/2
Length: 32







​
      

*4) Alan Flusser for SAKS herringbone tweed jacket*

Claimed!

*5) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Jacket in Muted Madras!*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this absolutely beautiful patchwork Madras jacket is simply wonderful, being composed of wonderfully muted madras in shades of Old English tearoses--very Anglo-Indian, and perfect for the Ivy Summer! This jacket was (relatively) recently Union Made in the USA, and is a standard contemporary two-button front jacket with four button cuffs with very natural shoulders and a single rear vent. It also features a wonderful complementary rose-coloured backing to the underside of the collar! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal since I'm

asking just *$40, or offer.* Really, you're not likely to see another jacket like this anytime soon!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








       

*6) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Madras in Spring and Summer colours, by Haspel!*

This is absolutely wonderful! The madras is a beautiful, classic set of Spring and Summer colours, all wonderfully muted and perfect complements to each other. It's half-canvassed and fully lined in a lovely antique cream lining. The buttons are wonderfully pearly and match the rest of the jacket perfectly, and the collar is stiffened with a complementary cream backing. This has a single hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the classic American company Haspel. This does have one flaw--a brown mark on one sleeve. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Because of this, I'm

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements;*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2








      

*7) FREE Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professioanl interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $12 to cover shipping costs!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*8) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4








    

*9) LL Bean Field coat, Size L Tall.
*
You all know what this is--the classic, iconic Field Coat from Bean, perfect for the Spring! In excellent condition.

*Asking $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 23
Length: 33 1/2










  

*10) LL Bean Field Shirt*

*Claimed!*

*11) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

Made by Banana Republic when they were a genuine outdoor outfitter and not just a mall presence, this is a trad classic--absolutely iconic on Ivy League campuses in the 1980s. Cut from lightweight cotton, this has all the bells and whistles you'd want--caped shoulders, long skirt, single fastening side vent, reinforced elbows, patch pockets, throat latch, sleeve adjusters. This was Made in England. This is rumpled--as is standard with these dusters, as they're lightweight!--but otherwise in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS

Measurements:

Size Large.*

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4 (along underseam; this has raglan sleeves)
Length: 47 1/2 (BOC)










   

*12) CLASSIC Chesterfield Topcoat with Velvet Collar--MADE IN ENGLAND! Cloth by Abraham Moon! *

*Claimed!*

*13) Brooks Brothers Coat in wool/cashmere. c. 46R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a very nice, classic coat from Brooks Brothers. It features four button cuffs (with Brooks Brothers buttons!) and two slanted front pockets. It's in a classic and versatile black, and is cut from 70/30 wool/cashmere. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 45








   

*14) Small LODEN-FREY Outer Jacket--Peacoat, Donkey Jacket, Working Heritage-type coat! *

Made by Austria's premier maker of loden outerwear, this rugged yet classic jacket is one of those rare garments that would be just as much at home On the Waterfront as it would be on an Ivy League campus during the Golden Era of Ivy clothing--although perhaps this is not surprising, given Loden's heritage as a premier maker of sturdy Austrain workwear that was adopted by the WASPs of New England as their own. (There's a reason the largest purveyer of Loden-Frey outerwear in America is located in Princeton!)

Cut as a short jacket (to be worn around waist length), this jacket features two functional (of course!) outer chest flapped pockets, and two functional jetted handwarmer pockets that are trimmed with what seems to be alcantara. It also features working cuffs secured with a single cuff button, and what sems to be alcantara across the shoulders, for additional durability and warmth. It is fully lined, and features two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. All of the buttons are classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks; all are securely fastened. The exterior seams are all lapped and double stitched.

The jacket is classic black, and was Made in Austria by Loden-Frey. It's all wool--naturally!

The interior label is detached at the top, but if you wish I will have this repaired before shipping. It is also clearly worn, featuring minor piling throughout--but this is simply a detail, as you really wouldn't want a jacket like this to be pristine, although it could be improved by a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, I would rate this as being in Very Good condition.

New, these coats retail for a small fortune. However, I'm asking just* $35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2 (remember, this is cut as a shorter jacket)










      

*15) Polo Blazer--featuring THREE PATCH POCKETS!

*Half-canvassed and fully lined and featuring the ever-desirable three patch pockets, this nice little blazer has a three-button darted front. The cloth has a lovely hand, and is a very dark, almost midnight, blue. It has a single center vent. It doesn't have any flaws, but it does show signs of wear on the wool shell throughout, and so I would conservatively place it as being in Good/Very Good condition. This would make a very nice casual or weekend blazer!

*Asking just $22, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a Medium, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## ballmouse

Blue Herringbone Harris Tweed SC. About 38R/40R. *$35 + free shipping in CONUS!*

Shoulder: 17.75"
Chest: 20.75"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 30.5"


----------



## ballmouse

John Molloy Fisherman Sweater. *$35 + free shipping in CONUS.*
100% Pure New Wool.
Made in Ireland.

Chest: 44" (22" pit-to-pit)
Sleeve (From armpit): 19"
Length (from top of back collar): 27"

I also recommend that the wearer have at minimum a 16.5" neck, as it doesn't look as nice if your neck is small (like with mine).


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That BB 346 3/2 from PalmettoKing is a freakin' steal--I have had one just like it for about a year and it's an absolute go-to, especially in the spring. Three patch pockets, 3/2 sack, classic design and it's languishing? You've gotta be kidding me. Whoever ends up with it is going to be wondering aloud at their good fortune. I know was when mine came my way.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That BB 346 3/2 from PalmettoKing is a freakin' steal--I have had one just like it for about a year and it's an absolute go-to, especially in the spring. Three patch pockets, 3/2 sack, classic design and it's languishing? You've gotta be kidding me. Whoever ends up with it is going to be wondering aloud at their good fortune. I know was when mine came my way.


If it were in my size, it would be long gone. It's a beautiful piece.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers non iron forward point dress shirt
16 x 34
Slim Fit
Excellent, like new condition

$22 conus



















Both of these polos are roughly the same size--I'd say in the smallish medium or largish small range.

*BOTH POLOS SOLD*

Ralph Lauren purple label navy polo
Made in Italy
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 25

$17 conus



















Lacoste yellow polo

Pit to Pit: 23
Length 25

$17 conus


----------



## frosejr

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Instead of monopolizing bandwidth with a repost, I am taking offers on any of the items of mine posted at the very top of the page previous (667).
> 
> And tomorrow, if time allows, I will be offering a couple of outstanding pairs of shoes:
> 
> Allen Edmonds Manchester--12C, merlot; excellent condition, worn but uppers are out-of-the-box perfect, not even creased.
> 
> Russell Moccasin Oneida "Saddle" Moccasin--9.5E; also excellent, worn (literally) once
> 
> _May have time to post a few more...._


I got the AE Manchesters, and can't recommend GG highly enough! I hope you get more stuff that fits me!!


----------



## Tilton

Anybody have any sport coats, odd jackets, or sack suits in a 48L? Just switched jobs from a casual work place (as in ocbds over chinos) to a more... dressed up job. I work in government relations and legislative affairs so conservative attire is the name of the game. 

Also interested in any good 13D shoes.

PM me or reply here if you have anything.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Navy Barbour Border--perfect for Spring!*

*Claimed!

*​
The Border is possibly the most versatile and useful of Barbour's range of coats, being long enough to wear over a jacket and cut from the mid--weight waxed cotton, making it a pleasantly three-season coat. Indeed, it wouldn't be far off to say that together with the International jacket the Border is one of the most iconic Barbours available.

And this is a lovely, OLD SCHOOL, Made in England, example of this classic! This is NOT a modern Sylkoil jacket, but one of the waxed cotton jackets that preceded this. As such, it doesn't have the "peach fuzz" finish of the Sylkoil (which I personally dislike, as being incompatible with the rugged nature of the jackets), and it WILL develop the desirable Barbour patina over time, which the Sylkoil won't. Moreover, it also doesn't have the Barbour logo stitched on it anywhere--another plus in my view!--and it does have the old-school blue tartan Barbour lining.

As well as being the classic wax finish, this has all of the features that the Border is known for, including:

--Corduroy collar
--Adjustable storm cuffs
--Two front bellows pockets
--Two front handwarmer pockets lined with moleskin
--Interior "poacher" pockets, with removeable linings. (So you can wash the pheasant blood off them!)
--A zippered security pocket concealed in the front placket
--A functional throat latch
--Barbour heavy-duty zipper
--Barbour logo snap buttons throughout
--Interior poppers for an optional warm pile lining
--Underarm grommets for ventilation
--Studded for an optional hood

This Border is also in excellent condition, having none of the fraying at the cuffs of hems that Barbours can develop. I should note that the interior removeable lining of the poacher's pockets are not original to it, being green instead of blue, but this, obviously, can't be seen even when the jacket is open, and in any case doesn't detract from their function. This coat also could use a re-wax next season, or in 2013-2014; I'll throw in an unbranded tin of wax for this! 

If you're looking for a Border, this is the one you want!
_*Please PM with interest and offers!*_


----------



## AlanC

St. Patrick's Day Blowout!

If you see a sportcoat you like, tell me how much you want to pay for it. These have got to go, so let me know. Make me an offer on the lot of them.



AlanC said:


> Shirts! Clearing out some things, some great shirts on offer.
> 
> *Land's End* Hyde Park white OCBD
> 15.5 x 34 slim fit
> 
> I purchased this new, wore it a couple of times; it's 'as new'.
> 
> *NOW $15!* $18 $20 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lacoste* polo
> Size 6
> Made in France
> 
> *NOW $18!*$20 $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lacoste* sport shirt
> Tagged size: 40
> 
> *NOW $18!* $20 $25 delivered CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nuXG9.jpg


Take any sportcoat for $35 or make me an offer!



AlanC said:


> Clearing out some sportcoats. I've got too much, and something has to give.
> 
> All are in the 40R range.
> 
> Take any sportcoat for $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal. Or make me an offer.
> 
> *Southwick* 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Estimated size: 40/41 R/S (no tagged size)
> 
> Quarter lined, a spring-summer weight tweed.
> 
> Chest P2P: 22"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 23.75" (~.75" to let)
> Length from BoC: 30.5"
> 
> https://img39.imageshack.us/i/img6800t.jpg/ https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img6798t.jpg/ https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img6801no.jpg/
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* 3/2 sack camel hair sportcoat
> Estimated size: 40 R/S (No tagged size)
> 
> Fully lined, two button cuff, winter weight.
> 
> Chest P2P: 21.5"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
> Length from BoC: 30 1/8"
> 
> https://img848.imageshack.us/i/img6784j.jpg/ https://img850.imageshack.us/i/img6785d.jpg/
> 
> *Brooks Brothers* check sportcoat
> 
> Chest P2P: 21.25"
> Shoulder: 18.25"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24"
> Length from BoC: 30.5"
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img6792rk.jpg/ https://img12.imageshack.us/i/img6791yo.jpg/ https://img401.imageshack.us/i/img6796r.jpg/
> 
> *Corbin* 3/2 green sack sportcoat/blazer
> 
> Chest P2P: 21"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 24.75"
> Length from BoC: 30 1/8"
> 
> I purchased this from Patrick awhile back. It's never worked into the rotation. According to Cardinal green is a hot color this year. Don't let it pass you by!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ihq4S.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/6Haqb.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/WQS7x.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Just a couple of Spring/Summer jackets!*

*More coming later today! But, for now....*

*1) BEAUTIFUL SKY BLUE 3/2 sack summer jacket! *

I defy you ever to be unhappy in this jacket! There's just something incredibly cheerful about it--starting with the colour, which is a wonderful empyrean sky blue, with contrasting rich cream lining and cream buttons, including four on the cuffs. This jacket is cut in the traditional American Ivy 3/2 sack, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a center vent, and was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly cotton, or possibly a cotton'linen blend. But my money's on it being all-cotton. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2










    

*
2) IVY/MAD MEN Spring/Summer jacket! 3/2 olive sack, lapped seams, hook vent, the works! *

It really doesn't get much more classically Ivy summer than this--a wonderful vintage "Wash and Wear" (although I would advise dry cleaning!) 3/2 sack jacket in a lovely olive colourway with all the trad. desiderata--lapped seams along the sleeves and the center back, two button cuffs, a hook vent, narrow lapels, and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket is half-lined and appears to be half-canvassed, and was, of course, Union-Made in the USA.

Moreover, this jacket is also interesting in that the ridges of the weave run at a slight diagonal slant, given the texture an awful lot of interest--and no doubt adding to the structural integrity of a jacket that was intended to be lightly pressed into shape after washing by its owner. Indeed, while "Wash and Wear" clothing nowadays is very much the poor relation of its more labor-intensive cousin, that clearly wasn't the case when this jacket was made, given that it has more details that most "better" jackets produced now.

This jacket is clearly a vintage model, although one that's perfectly wearable in all but the more formal of business settings. It does have a small smudge on the back of one sleeve near the cuff, as shown, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning, but in any case isn't that noticeable. Given this, though, I would say that it was in Good/Very Good condition, and *hence asking just $20, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## BorderBandit

Price Drop: $40 CONUS obo



BorderBandit said:


> Long time no see to all those in the Trad-verse. I tried to sell these two items earlier but decided to hold off and give them a try. Well, it turns out I was right, in this non-existent winter and generally hot area I live in I don't need a sweater this thick, or a suit this heavy. I may not have rights to post enough pictures at a time so bear with me if this takes multiple posts.
> 
> First up, a dark grey, glenplaid, 2 button suit by Southwick for Canterbury Clothiers. From what I can tell this was a former men's shop based in Alabama that is now owned by Mobley & Sons. Union made in the U.S.A. of imported fabric it's marked as a 43 Tall and the jacket has measurements of P2P 21.5", Length BOC 32", Shoulders 18.75", and sleeves 26". The pants are pleated and have no measurements but have a 32" inseam with 1.75" cuffs, and measure 19" across the front. I'm a 36x32 and these fit me slightly loose in the waist. Like I said before the heft of the fabric is slightly heavier than is comfortable where I live, but this is an area that had a 90-something degree day in late February. There's a slight dark spot on the lapel that my dry cleaner claims is no problem, but as I no longer wanted the suit I have yet to get it cleaned. I'm asking $50 shipped CONUS but I'm very open to offers especially if cheap shipping can be found.
> 
> View attachment 3860
> View attachment 3861
> 
> I was right, I can only do two pictures at a time, PM me if you want more.


----------



## BorderBandit

Price Drop: $25 CONUS obo


BorderBandit said:


> Second up is a L.L. Bean Norweigan sweater in white with a black (grey?) tick. Sorry, I'm colour blind, correct me if I off a bit. It's the old fashioned 80/20 wool/rayon mix. It's a substantial heavy sweater that I can't justify owning since I'd wear it maybe once a year, and even then be too hot in it. Marked a Large it measures P2P 23", Length 26", with 21.5" sleeves. No stains, tears, or snags evident and in great condition. Shipped $35 CONUS but like I said before I'm very open to offers, especially if we can find some cheap shipping.
> 
> View attachment 3862
> View attachment 3863


----------



## Hardiw1

Drops



Hardiw1 said:


> L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater - $30>$25 or trade
> Tagged: XL
> Hunter Green/white
> 
> P2P: 26
> Length: 27





Hardiw1 said:


> South Carolina "Big Red" D-ring belt
> Made by Moonshine
> 10$>8$ or trade
> Size:Medium - measures 40" from far end of D-ring to end. I would say 32" pants and down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Cashmere vest - Navy - Size 42 - $35>$30 or trade
> 
> Bottom of arm hole to bottom of arm hole: 21.5
> Length: 26


----------



## Steve Smith

*The Best Prices You Will Ever See On These Sweaters*

Price includes US shipping. All of these are new and first quality but labels are marked to prevent return to BB.

If you don't see what you want here, check my ebay auctions under smsmith%007 (remove the %). Contact me here and I will sell to you for the SF price. For non-cashmere sweaters you can also take a look at my closed auction here, https://www.styleforum.net/t/278337...cottish-cashmere-merino-lambswool-cotton/0_60. I have stopped updating it so it is far from 100% current.

You will never find a better price on these sweaters.

1. All of these sweaters are Made in Scotland.

2. All are Scottish Cashmere except for a few which I identify as Italian Cashmere.

3. The blue Brooks Brothers Makers and Merchant labels are 3-Ply Scottish Cashmere and look like this:

The dark green Brooks Brothers Country Club labels are Lightweight Cashmere and look like this:


All of these turtlenecks are BB Makers and Merchants 3-Ply Scottish Cashmere. All have all labels and $348 price tag intact. $85.
They measure as follows:
XXL P2P 25.5, Sl 36, L (from collar seam) 28
XL 25.35.25, 28.75
L 22.75, 34, 26
S 19.5, 31.25, 24.5









Available:
XXL.
Tan
Dk Plum
Lt Gray
Gray
Heather Green
Dk Heather Green

XL.
Tan
Red
Lt Gray
Heather Green
Dk Heather Green









L 
Dark Heather Green

S
Heather Green 
Lt Gray
Gray









All of these are BBCC Cashmere. $90.

Aqua Green BBCC crew. Med.
Lt Tan BBCC crew. L
Lt Blue BBCC crew. L
Lt Blue BBCC V neck. L
Gray BBCC crew. L
Red BBCC crew. L









All of these except the BBCC Navy XXL are Makers and Merchants 3-Ply Cashmere. Front to back. $90.

Lt Blue V XXL
Lt Green V XXL
Navy BBCC XXL

Lt Green V L
Orange Crew XL

Lt Slate Blue 3-Ply Italian Cashmere S
Pale Blue 3-Ply Italian Cashmere S
Slate Blue 3-Ply Italian Cashmere S
Dark Subdued Heather Purple S









3-Ply Makers & Merchants Cashmere Cardigan. Retail $398. Front to back. $90.

Charcoal w Lt Gray Trim, back is lt gray, Card. XL 
Heather Purple Card XL
Blue Card XXL
Lt Tan Card S (I have one 4-Ply)
Lt Tan Card M
Heather Purple Card L***SOLD***


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin.*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*2) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R*.

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*3) Lighter-weight Spring/Summer blazer, MADE IN THE USA, with PATCH POCKETS! *

Union-Made in the USA, this is a very nice lighter-weight grey-blue (slate blue? slate grey?) blazer, complete with the ever-desirable patch pockets! It also features a center vent, a contemporary two-button front, and contrasting blonde buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is a very nice jacket indeed, and quite possibly destined to be your go-to blazer for the Spring and Summer! It's in excellent condition, except for a laundry mark on the interior label, as shown.

*Asking just $24--a steal for this!--OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## jfkemd

*Price drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Vintage LLB Baystate Parka*
> 
> this is definitely sized as Medium
> in great shape save for small scratch marks that are noted on the left sleeve and beside the left hip pocket.
> pictures speak for themselves
> see measurements
> length: 31
> pits: 23
> sleeves measured from the armpit going down: 19
> *$30 shipped>>25>>22 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Gant Poplin LS Shirt --L
> 
> *details: flap pocket, 3rd collar button in the back
> terrific autumnal colors, 100% cotton
> no flaws
> *$15 shipped>>12>>10 shipped*
> measurements:
> 16-34.5
> armpits: 23.5


----------



## andy b.

I just wanted to post that another load of Tradly goodness arrived at my house yesterday from TweedyDon. Always a pleasure to deal with him!

Andy B.


----------



## TweedyDon

andy b. said:


> I just wanted to post that another load of Tradly goodness arrived at my house yesterday from TweedyDon. Always a pleasure to deal with him!
> 
> Andy B.


Many thanks, Andy B.--it's always a pleasure to deal with you!

In other news, the Polo three-pocket blazer from *efdll*, the olive 3/2 sack, the lighter-weight Spring Summer blazer with patch pockets, and the Hertling 3/2 sack, have all now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORIGINAL c. 1965 Tartan Lined Khaki Rain Jacket by McGregor--utterly "Take Ivy", and perfect for Spring!*

Although I can't guarantee that this actual jacket was being worn by a junior man on Princeton's campus when the original "Take Ivy" was being shot there, given its provenance and classic Ivy league appeal it might well have been... so look closely at the chaps in the background of your copy, and see if you can spot it!

McGregor, like many similar brands, suffered a precipitous decline when it started to outsource the manufacture of its clothes, but in its heyday it was one of the "go to" brands for the Ivy League. No Press, certainly, but still a respectable American company whose wares you'd casually add to the pile of lacrosse sticks and trunks in the back on the Lincoln before you headed off in late summer for another Fall semester. Indeed, judging by this jacket you probably made sure you had your McGregor, as this is a seriously sturdy, good-looking jacket that you'd be happy to wear when you might be worried about wrecking the Press...

This jacket does indeed date from the Golden Age of Ivy, and would look perfectly at home in "Take Ivy". There's no fabric content listed, but it's almost certainly cotton shell with a lovely striking cotton tartan lining. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is packed with features. It has a hood, and both a zipper and snap front, like modern Barbours. Its sleeves fasten with snaps, and the waist has a drawstring in case you want it cinched in.... If you don't, there's no hint from the outside that this is a possibility. (No nasty crinkling around the mid-section!) The hood also has a drawstrng to fasten it, and it features patch pockets which are accompanied by built-in handwarmer pockets. It also has a very shallow vertical chest pocket--for tickets? Condoms? Gum? Vietnam draft card? The zipped is a Talon, and moves very smothly.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for a couple of very minor flaws--very minor, considering its age and that it's good to go for decades more! First, there's a small brown mark and tiny hole on one shoulder, and a very, very faint and thin smudge line on the back. (Shown in the last picture--yes, it IS that faint and small!) Second, there's some minor looses stitching (perhaps half a dozen stitches) at the hem where the liner attaches. Finally, there's a small hole inside the lining of the chest pocket. I can have the second and third of these issues repaired for you before shipping, if you'd like, free, gratis, and for nothing! 

So, how much for this lovely and useable piece of American history? *How about just $49, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*?

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

_*This would best fit a 36, 38, or 40 Regular, depending on how loose you like your outerwear to fit!*_

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 34


----------



## ArtVandalay

*More drops...

**Corbin Tweed 3/2 Sack Canvassed ~42L*

This is a gorgeous jacket that unfortunately doesn't fit me in the shoulders. Made in the USA, it is fully canvassed and partially lined. 3/2 front closure, sack cut, three buttons cuffs, single rear vent.
A gorgeous olive/gray tweed with greens, reds, and oranged mixed throughout. This is truly a gorgeous tweed that I would not be passing along if it were an inch smaller in the shoulders. Made by Corbin for Logan's of Midway. No apparent issues.

19" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves + 2" | 31.5" BOC









  

*Asking $45 > $42 > $39.50 > $37 > $34 CONUS*


----------



## DFPyne

Alden for Brooks Brothers 8.5 D Shell Cordovan LHS Penny Loafer
[$300 Shipped]








Bought these from a fellow forum member but unfortunately they are a tad too big. Just looking to get back what I put into them.

Additional photos available.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Just in time for the warmer weather...
> 
> Brooks Brothers wool/silk/linen blend 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Mini herringbone pattern in light brown--kind of a burlap color
> Tagged 39S but see measurements
> Fully lined
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23 +2
> 
> $37 conus


----------



## DavidW

For The Smaller Trad, all my own purchases, just got too snug.

Brooks Brothers Poplin 3/2 Sack Blazer, 38s, with patch pockets and Golden Fleece Buttons. Great casual jacket for summer. Good condition. $30 conus.
Shoulder: 17; Pit to Pit: 20; Sleeve: 22; Length BOC: 27 1/2









Hickey Freeman Covert Topcoat, Olive Green, 38s. Beautiful fabric, very good outside, but lining getting worn in a few places. $70 conus.

Shoulder: 18 1/2; Pit to Pit: 22; Sleeve: 22; Length BOC: 44









Saks Baracuta Style Jacket, tan cotton poplin with red wool lining and yoke back, 38. Very good condition, great for spring and fall. $28 conus.
Pit to Pit: 21 1/2; Sleeve measured like a shirt: 33; Length BOC: 24 1/2









J Press Surcingle Belt, navy and burgundy, 32, very good condition. $14 conus.









Polo Ralph Lauren cashmere polo style sweater, hunter green, medium. Very good condition but had a couple of small holes professionally rewoven, which I can no longer find. Chest pocket and tennis tails. $33 conus
Shoulder: 20; Pit to Pit: 22 1/2; Sleeve: 24 1/2; Length BOC: 25









Brooks Brothers Merino polo style sweater, navy blue, very light wool, medium. Never worn. $25 conus.
Shoulder: 16; Pit to Pit: 20 1/4; Sleeve: 24 1/2; Length: 25









Pm me with interest or offers.


----------



## Bato

Hi all,

I have a few items for your consideration:

*Andover Shop Spring/Summer Sportcoat ~44L*

This is a spectacular jacket with soft, almost unpadded shoulders. It is fully canvassed and subtlely darted. There are two buttons on the cuffs and the jacket is fully lined. There is no listed fabric content, but it feels like a silk and wool mix.

Chest (P2P) 23, Shoulders 19.5, Length (BOC) 32, Sleeve 26

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0586.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0587.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0589.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0590.jpg

$50 CONUS

*Brooks Brothers (?) Navy Flannel Chalkstripe 3-Piece Suit 39ML*

The next item up is a heavyweight flannel chalkstripe 3-piece suit that I desperately wish was in my size. Although there is no tag to confirm the maker of this suit, I suspect that it is a vintage Golden Fleece. It is fully canvassed, has handsewn buttonholes, and is sized as "medium-long", a size I have only seen carried by Paul Stuart and Brooks Brothers. In addition, there is a faint mark on the neck of the jacket, where vintage Brooks jackets were labeled.

Regardless of the maker, it is in great condition, the only flaw I can find being one of the back pockets is missing a button. The jacket is half lined with natural shoulders, and is cut with a 3/2 roll and an undarted front. The trousers are flat fronted with a belt keeper, and are cuffed. The tag on the suit reads 39 ML, but please see the measurements.

Jacket: Chest (P2P) 21, Shoulders 18, Length (BOC) 30.5, Sleeve 26
Vest: Chest (P2P) 19.75, Length (BOC) 22.5
Trousers: Waist 36, Inseam 29.5

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0608.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0609.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0612.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0613.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0616.jpg

$85 CONUS
 
*Southwick 2 Button Navy Stripe Suit ~40R*

I suspect that this suit was owned by the same gentleman as the flannel 3 piece described above. The suit was made by Southwick for Lazarus, a now defunct department store. It is fully canvassed, and subtlety darted. The suit is half lined and suitable for year round wear. The color is navy, but has a grayish hue to it (second picture shows color best). The trousers are flat fronted and uncuffed, but there is 3 inches of fabric under the hem. I estimate this to be a 40R, but please see the measurements.

Jacket: Chest (P2P) 21, Shoulders 18, Length (BOC) 30.5, Sleeve 26
Trousers: Waist 36, Inseam 29.5

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0604.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0605.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0606.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0607.jpg

$55 CONUS

*Tan Seersucker and Olive Tweed Sportscoats*

I also picked up a J Crew tan seersucker sportcoat and a Tommy Hilfiger olive tweed sportcoat with surgeon's cuffs. Measurements are identical to the two suits listed above. My instinct tells me that these jackets came from the same owner, but they are of a much more recent vintage than the two suits listed above.

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0601.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0602.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0603.jpg

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0597.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0594.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0598.jpg

$30 each CONUS
 
*J Press Flap Pocket Shirt*

Cut in oxford cloth with a point collar with mother of pearl buttons. This shirt is vintage, but appears as though it was rarely worn. The shirt is tagged as a 15.5 x 35, but appears to have shrunk to a 15 x 34.

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0620.jpg
https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p604/pjjo/DSC_0621.jpg

$25 CONUS


----------



## DavidW

The Saks Baracuta style jacket is sold.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have several articles of clothing for sale. I'm selling them because I have lost weight and they no longer fit.

-- *Made in England Bookster red/green tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $200 or best offer._ 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/p3105275.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/p3105276.jpg/

-- *Made in England Bookster green/purple/pink tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $200 or best offer._ 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/p3105279.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/p3105280.jpg/

-- *Made in America Hardwick tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, rear vent. Very good condition. _Asking $75 or best offer._
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/p3105278.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/p3105277.jpg/

-- * Nautica herringbone trousers*; 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam, cuffs. Good condition. _Asking $15 or best offer._
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p3105269.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/p3105273.jpg/

To purchase one or all of these items, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling. I ship using United States Postal Service priority mail with the flat-rate boxes. Typically, this is about $7 for a continental U.S.-bound parcel.


----------



## Marcc237

*Free Hungtington D/B 43L, 37W blue seersucker*

I am posting here because I am thinking this is the ideal time of year and you all are the ideal audience for seersucker.

I am in NYC's Fashion District if any one wants to pick it up. I will also ship if the requester pays shipping.

I am unlikely to post photos and it is true to size.


----------



## CMDC

Here is a fantastic vintage piece. This shirt is clearly decades old and shows little to any sign of wear. Flawless condition.

Gant short sleeve sport shirt w/bd collar in a reddish orange and white houndstooth pattern
Tagged size 16 neck and measures true to size. Rear collar button.

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 31

There is a stamp on the bottom stating that its been Sanfordized, so it's got that going for it as well.

$30 conus


----------



## trgolf

Hello! I am reducing the number of Shell Cordovan shoes in my collection. I have 5 pair that I am interested in selling. Will consider resonable offers for these great shoes. They are all is great shape and have been meticulously cared for. Minimum polish has been applied and have gotten better looking in time. Here's the list. I can provide pictures if there is interest.

1) Alden LHS #8 Size 7-1/2 E - Great dark patina!

2) Alden Full Strap #8 7-1/2 E - Same as above

3) Alden Full Strap Black 8 D - Great shape

4) Alden for BB #8 Tassel 8E - My favorite and beautifully aged

5) Allen Edmonds Cole 8D - Burgandy Color

All of these shell cordovan shoes are in great shape. No flaws or scrachtes. Only the Tassel has had new heels put on them. Otherwise these are all original. The #8 LHS could use some heels. There shoes all were first quality when purchased through Alden stores, BB and AE.

If you know your size in these models and are interested let me know.

Regards

Tim​


----------



## Doctor Damage

*vintage London Fog raincoat, navy blue, size 44R*

London Fog single-breasted raincoat with winter liner, size 44R, dark navy blue, barely used condition. This is a vintage coat and is actually waterproof and windproof and is of a quality not seen these days. Size is a true vintage 44R, i.e. it's not oversized to fit all sizes like modern outerwear, so check the measurements below. Price is USD$50 shipped to Canada or continental U.S.

Measurements:

chest across front = 26"
back across shoulder blades = approx 19"
sleeve over shoulder from back of neck = 34.5"
length bottom of collar to hem = 41.5"

Photos (the full size photo of the coat open shows the true colours):

Interested parties please contact me by forum message. Styleforum members also welcome (contact me via Styleforum message system under Doctor Damage).


----------



## datsunfan

*Allen Edmonds Bradley- Chili calf 11.5B*

Allen Edmonds Bradley split-toe bluchers in size 11.5B. Made of chili-colored calf on the Allen Edmonds #1 last. The shoes are in excellent condition with little wear to the original heals and soles. There is some superficial scuffing that should polish out.*

Price $85 or offer shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally at cost.
*


----------



## CMDC

Gant sport shirt from a few posts up SOLD.


----------



## AlanC

A couple of bow ties from the closet.

$22/ea or $40 for the pair delivered CONUS, Paypal

Robert Talbott










Bow Tie Club
Made in USA
I purchased this tie new, have worn it only a couple of times, and it's in "as new" condition.


----------



## DavidW

The BB Blazer, J Press Belt, and BB Sweater are also sold. The Hickey Freeman Covert Topcoat and Polo Cashmere Sweater are still available.


----------



## Pugin

*TRAD SHOES!*

Some shoes from the collection. Prices and details below.

Crockett & Jones Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for Polo Ralph Lauren. Size 7.5D but fit like an 8D. *$220*










Crockett & Jones Harvard loafers. Size 8D. *SOLD!
*









Quoddy penny-style boat shoes. Chromexcel leather. Size 8D. *$120 *(retails for $245 from O'Connell's)









Florsheim Made USA Calf & Suede Saddles. Size 8D. *SOLD!*

Polo Ralph Lauren Made USA (I believe by Allen Edmonds) Suede Longwings. Size 8D. Trad heaven. *$90
*


----------



## CMDC

*SOLD
*
FURTHER DROP. GREAT SHIRT HERE GUYS.

Yellow bengal stripe broadcloth button down for Wm. Fox of DC. Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans.
16.5 x 34

$18 conus


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## dkoernert

Anyone got a pair of Pennies in 10D (possibly 10.5D) they are trying to unload?


----------



## Duck

I've got a pair of used Bass loafers that I've taken rubbing alcohol to, interested? They're free.


----------



## Pugin

*TRAD PANTS & SHIRTS! Sid Mashburn, Press, Brooks.*

A pair of Sid Mashburn pants and some beautiful shirts.

All worn three times or less including the wonderfully rumpled, unironed light olive OCBD.

Prices include shipping CONUS. Paypal Personal or add 5% for fees.

Discounts for multiple purchases.

32 x 29 Sid Mashburn canvas pants. Oxford cloth lining & pockets. Made USA. Practically unworn. Awesome. *SOLD!*









15.5 - 33 RARE Brooks Brothers light olive (a very light, delicate, vintage color) OCBD. Made USA. Unlined collar. *$20*









16 - 34 J.Press Classic Stripes, made USA. *SOLD!
*









15.5 - 34 NWT Brooks Spread Collar herringbone. French Cuffs. Egyptian cotton, made USA. *SOLD!
*









15-33 Brooks club collar shirt. Barrel cuffs. Egyptian cotton, made USA. *SOLD!*









15 - 33 Brooks contrast collar shirt. Egyptian cotton, made USA. *$20
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*12N Maine Hunting Shoes*

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.

*Asking just $25 (what I have in them!) or lower offer!*


----------



## jaredhicks

Offers welcome on the following:

1) Corduroy jacket---three patch pockets! Probably intended to be a 3-button, but has developed a nice lapel roll so that it wears like a 3/2. Darted, unvented, and from the GAP, but made from a pretty decent 100% cotton corduroy cloth in warm, dark green. Measurements are
Chest: 21.5in 
Shoulder: 18.5in
BOC: 30in 
Sleeve: 25in
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img1323ui.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/img1324ag.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/img1325z.jpg/
Asking $30.

2) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts. Double-pleated. Well-worn, but in good condition. Waist measures 36 inches; outseam 19.5 inches.
Asking $10.
https://img835.imageshack.us/i/img0837c.jpg/https://img821.imageshack.us/i/img0838ud.jpg/

4) Almost-new Sperry Top-siders. Size 9.5D.

Asking $25 shipped.
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/img0724f.jpg/https://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0725qe.jpg/https://img864.imageshack.us/i/img0726c.jpg/

5) Brooks Brothers tweed hat. Made in Ireland. Sized 7 1/8 but fits smaller than that---about 54cm circumference. $20
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/img0925a.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/img0926mt.jpg/

6) AE Ritz formal shoes. Sized 7.5D, but a bit too big for me. These would probably work better for an 8. $25
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/img1160i.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/img1161bn.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/img1162pz.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I have that same model of BB club collar shirt offered by Pugin and like it very much. Those AE formals also appear a steal.


----------



## statboy

dkoernert said:


> Anyone got a pair of Pennies in 10D (possibly 10.5D) they are trying to unload?


I have a lot of stuff I've been meaning to post in here, including Bass Weejuns made in USA, burgundy, 10.5 D. In near mint condition, I think I've worn them twice.


----------



## Pugin

*Spanish Trad!*

Something different. Unstructured, undarted, three-roll casual jacket.

This was originally purchased for 500 euros in Barcelona at a custom menswear shop called Aramis https://www.aramisbarcelona.es/

The collar is usually displayed up in the Aramis shop, but it can be put down as well. Each sleeve has surgeon's cuffs with two working buttons.

*SOLD!* US shipping included, add 10 extra for international. Paypal personal gift, or add 5% for fees.

Measurements are
Length - 30"
Shoulder to shoulder 18.89"
Sleeve length 26.37"
Chest 21.2"


----------



## CMDC

^Very cool. A bit big for me, unfortunately. I seem to recall that there's a uniquely Spanish unstructured type sport coat that this looks a lot alike. For the life of me I can't remember what they're called. Anyone know???


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers non iron forward point dress shirt
> 16 x 34
> Slim Fit
> Excellent, like new condition
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## DrMac

All right guys, I know this is a long shot, but I have a wedding on April 28 that is black tie optional and I would love to have a tuxedo to wear.

Preferably, looking for peak lapels, but would accept shawl as well (no notch lapels, thanks). Grosgrain lapels would be nice, but satin ok too. Interested in vintage or newish, don't have a ton of money to spend but would spend a little more for a nice piece. I know midnight blue is a pipe dream, but it would be awesome.

Measurements (I fit well in a modern Brooks 43L):
Shoulders: 19
Chest: 21
Sleeves: 25.5
Collar to bottom of jacket: 32
Waist: 35
Inseam: 34 (potentially the limiting factor, I'm 6'4")

Thanks for the consideration,
Dave


----------



## Pugin

Consolidation post! Some drops here.

Crockett & Jones Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for Polo Ralph Lauren. Size 7.5D but fit like an 8D. *$210 *<-- $220











Quoddy penny-style boat shoes. Chromexcel leather. Size 8D. *$115 *<-- $120 (retails for $245 from O'Connell's)









Polo Ralph Lauren Made USA (I believe by Allen Edmonds) Suede Longwings. Size 8D. Trad heaven. *$90
*











15 - 33 Brooks contrast collar shirt. Egyptian cotton, made USA. *$20
*









As mentioned in my post below, I also have some new things. No pictures, but these should be familiar items to all trads. All Made in the USA with unlined collar and six-button placket. I bought the 16.5 x 4's NOS off the bay and wore them maybe three times. I dearly wish all these shirts were my size!
*
$20 each

15.5 x 5 Yellow uni-stripe (with top button missing)
16.5 x 4 White OCBD 
16.5 x 4 White OCBD 
16.5 x 4 Pink OCBD 
16.5 x 4 Blue OCBD*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

CMDC said:


> ^Very cool. A bit big for me, unfortunately. I seem to recall that there's a uniquely Spanish unstructured type sport coat that this looks a lot alike. For the life of me I can't remember what they're called. Anyone know???


It's called a Teba. Looks like a hell of a jacket.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items, with price drops!*

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) FREE Chestnut barleycorn Harris Tweed*

Made for Springfield, IL.'s trad store Jim Herron, this lovely dark brown chestnut Harris Tweed in the increasingly rare barleycorn weave is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single vent, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA. This jacket has some minor wear at the top of one of the interior pockets, and has undergone a small professional re-weaving on one sleeve;this can't really be seen, and I only detected it by checking for re-woven areas by brushing my fingertips lightly over the whole of the jacket. (Re-woven areas feel denser than the original tweed.) But, it is there, and so needs to be mentioned! It also has a professioanl interior patch to the lining, as shown. Given these flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so I'm

*asking just $12 to cover shipping costs!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4








    

*Reweave: *

 

*2) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed from B&J Toggery, Springfield, IL!*

This is a wonderful Harris tweed! Cut from versatile tan herringbone, this is very subtly striped in dusty rose pink and light blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was made for B&J Toggery, of Springfield, IL. It also has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4








    

*3) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey-Freeman*

This is lovely! Custom tailored by Hickey-Freeman in 1975 this wonderful tuxedo jacket would be the perfect complement to tartan trews next holiday season. It was made in the USA, is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has a single center vent. Wonderful--and I'm

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2










   

*
4) Made in England Banana Republic Duster coat*

*Claimed!*

*5) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Madras in Spring and Summer colours, by Haspel!*

This is absolutely wonderful! The madras is a beautiful, classic set of Spring and Summer colours, all wonderfully muted and perfect complements to each other. It's half-canvassed and fully lined in a lovely antique cream lining. The buttons are wonderfully pearly and match the rest of the jacket perfectly, and the collar is stiffened with a complementary cream backing. This has a single hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the classic American company Haspel. This does have one flaw--a brown mark on one sleeve. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Because of this, I'm

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements;*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2








      

*6) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $37, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*7) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    
*

8) Small LODEN-FREY Outer Jacket--Peacoat, Donkey Jacket, Working Heritage-type coat!*

Made by Austria's premier maker of loden outerwear, this rugged yet classic jacket is one of those rare garments that would be just as much at home On the Waterfront as it would be on an Ivy League campus during the Golden Era of Ivy clothing--although perhaps this is not surprising, given Loden's heritage as a premier maker of sturdy Austrain workwear that was adopted by the WASPs of New England as their own. (There's a reason the largest purveyer of Loden-Frey outerwear in America is located in Princeton!)

Cut as a short jacket (to be worn around waist length), this jacket features two functional (of course!) outer chest flapped pockets, and two functional jetted handwarmer pockets that are trimmed with what seems to be alcantara. It also features working cuffs secured with a single cuff button, and what sems to be alcantara across the shoulders, for additional durability and warmth. It is fully lined, and features two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. All of the buttons are classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks; all are securely fastened. The exterior seams are all lapped and double stitched.

The jacket is classic black, and was Made in Austria by Loden-Frey. It's all wool--naturally!

The interior label is detached at the top, but if you wish I will have this repaired before shipping. It is also clearly worn, featuring minor piling throughout--but this is simply a detail, as you really wouldn't want a jacket like this to be pristine, although it could be improved by a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, I would rate this as being in Very Good condition.

New, these coats retail for a small fortune. However, I'm asking just* $32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2 (remember, this is cut as a shorter jacket)










      

*9) ORIGINAL c. 1965 Tartan Lined Khaki Rain Jacket by McGregor--utterly "Take Ivy", and perfect for Spring! 

Claimed!

*
*10) LL Bean pants. *

Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). A*sking $11, or offer. *

  

*11) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*

This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/5
Length (tip to tip): 26

   

*12) White formal backless vest.*

In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.

*$7, or offer. *

      

*13) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$10*

 

*14) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$7/B].

   


10) Brooks Brothers Coat in wool/cashmere. c. 46R. 

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a very nice, classic coat from Brooks Brothers. It features four button cuffs (with Brooks Brothers buttons!) and two slanted front pockets. It's in a classic and versatile black, and is cut from 70/30 wool/cashmere. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 45








   *


----------



## Jovan

TweedyDon, many of those are enticing, but unfortunately most would not fit me! I'd especially love the McGregor rain jacket, but the sleeves are too short. *pout* They don't make rain jackets quite like that anymore. It's the perfect blend of stylish and functional.

To anyone considering the backless marcella waistcoat, keep in mind a restoration specialist like Rave Fabricare could probably restore it to its former glory.


----------



## MicTester

Jovan said:


> I'd especially love the McGregor rain jacket, but the sleeves are too short. *pout* They don't make rain jackets quite like that anymore. It's the perfect blend of stylish and functional.


I agree. I want it, but trying very hard to resist adding yet another rain jacket. Resisting very hard writing to him, especially given how kind he has been with his pricing in the past. If no one takes it by Saturday evening, it is all mine.


----------



## Pugin

*Classic Brooks Shirts!!*

_Some new things. No pictures, but these should be familiar items to all trads. __All Made in the USA with unlined collar and six-button placket. __I bought the 16.5 x 4's NOS off the bay_ _and wore them maybe three times.__ I dearly wish all these shirts were my size!
_*
$20 each*_

15.5 x 5 Yellow uni-stripe (with top button missing)_
_16.5 x 4 White OCBD 
16.5 x 4 White OCBD 
16.5 x 4 Pink OCBD 
16.5 x 4 Blue OCBD

_


----------



## CMDC

DoghouseReilly said:


> It's called a Teba. Looks like a hell of a jacket.


That's it!!! Good call. I remember seeing that article somewhere and really wanting one.


----------



## AlanC

Pugin, are you going to have any clothes left after all this selling off?


----------



## Pugin

AlanC said:


> Pugin, are you going to have any clothes left after all this selling off?


A friend recently started giving away all her books and I asked if she was planning a terror attack. Turned out she was just quietly preparing to quit her job and move. All I want to do, though, is get some breathing room in my stuffed closet!

Also, very cool to know what that Spanish jacket is called. I'd like to have a teba at some point -- if only the one I had fit me!


----------



## AlanC

*J Crew* Essential Chino
Tagged size: 31 x 32 
Measures to: *32 x 31*

Purchased new by a much skinnier me, they represent a high water mark of weight loss I shall not achieve again. These are in "as new" condition. Personally, I really like the J Crew khakis, and have various iterations at various size points.

$25 delivered CONUS OBO, Paypal


----------



## trgolf

Hello! I am reducing the number of Shell Cordovan shoes in my collection. I have 5 pair that I am interested in selling. Will consider resonable offers for these great shoes. They are all is great shape and have been meticulously cared for. Minimum polish has been applied and have gotten better looking in time. Here's the list. I can provide pictures if there is interest.

1) Alden LHS #8 Size 7-1/2 E - Great dark patina!

2) Alden Full Strap #8 7-1/2 E - Same as above

3) Alden Full Strap Black 8 D - Great shape

4) Alden for BB #8 Tassel 8E - My favorite and beautifully aged

5) Allen Edmonds Cole 8D - Burgandy Color

All of these shell cordovan shoes are in great shape. No flaws or scrachtes. Only the Tassel has had new heels put on them. Otherwise these are all original. The #8 LHS could use some heels. There shoes all were first quality when purchased through Alden stores, BB and AE.

If you know your size in these models and are interested let me know.

Regards

Tim​


----------



## rabidawg

If at thrice you don't succeed, maybe consider posting pictures and prices?


----------



## hookem12387

Yall selling small sized shell, while it's awesome you're willing to take a financial hit and list it here, I bet it would sell for a lot more on ebay if you allow international buying. The Japanese guys eat this stuff up, at least what's small enough to fit. Sub-size 8 shell frequently goes for a mint on the 'bay


----------



## Pugin

hookem12387 said:


> Yall selling small sized shell, while it's awesome you're willing to take a financial hit and list it here, I bet it would sell for a lot more on ebay if you allow international buying. The Japanese guys eat this stuff up, at least what's small enough to fit. Sub-size 8 shell frequently goes for a mint on the 'bay


Wise advice. I threw my 7.5D shell tassels up on the 'bay at a huge markup from the price here. Which is my way of saying that I'd rather they go to a forum member than travel to a stranger overseas.


----------



## hookem12387

Pugin said:


> Wise advice. I threw my 7.5D shell tassels up on the 'bay at a huge markup from the price here. Which is my way of saying that I'd rather they go to a forum member than travel to a stranger overseas.


Which I think is one of the awesome elements of this forum/thread.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring and Summer jackets!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME, and all prices include shipping in CONUS! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) J. PRESS half-canvassed 3/2 sack jacket in cotton poplin (?)--PERFECT for Spring & Summer! *

*Claimed!
*
*2) RARE ORIGINAL ABERCROMBIE & FITCH--NOT the same company as now has this name!--hand-tailored canvassed jacket in ivory INDIAN SILK; 3/2 sack, patch pockets! *

*Claimed!*

Let's start with some history--the "Abercrombie & Fitch" that made this jacket is NOT the same A&F that caters to half-dressed mall-roaming teenagers today! The A&F that made this jacket was founded in 1892 and closed in 1976; the name was then bought and resurrected by Oshman's Sporting Goods in 1978, who sold it on to The Limited in 1988.... and you know the grim results!

The Abercrombie and Fitch that made THIS jacket was the original version--the elite, elite (think Purdey elite) sporting goods store that is reputed to have sold Hemingway the shotgun that he used to kill himself. Its wares were seriously expensive, and justly so--as this jacket attests. Cut from a beautiful, slubby Indian silk in the colour of vintage ivory, the texture of this jacket is simply wonderful--I suspect that this hand-loomed style of silk has gone the way of bleeding madras. And the jacket does the cloth full justice. Hand-tailored and cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, this has a beautiful lapel roll and wonderfully narrow lapels. It also has three patch pockets, two button cuffs, and overstitched minilapped seams on the sleeves and back. It has a hook vent, and is fully lined in complementary cream. It is half-canvassed, and drapes beautifully. This is a really, really beautiful jacket. Naturally, it was Union-Made in the USA--judging by the Union label, close to the end of A&F's life--and it bears both the green-on-black A&F label and the A&F interior pocket label, too.

It does have two minor issues. First, there is some age discolouration to the lining in the shoulder. Second, there is a small brownish blemish on the left-hand sleeve; luckily, owing to the colouring of the blemish and the texture and colouring of the silk of the jacket this isn't very noticeable, and might even pass as part of the fabric. But it is there, and so needs to be noted--it wouldn't bother me, but it might bother you! Otherwise, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Tagged a 46, but as always please see Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 31 
         

*3) Houndstooth tweed, with lovely Spring colourway!*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a lovely mid-weight tweed, with a beautiful colourway of peat black and forest green on a creamy-tan background--perfect for Spring! This jacket was originally sold by the Upper West Side menswear store Frank Stella, and was Union Made in the USA. It features a standard two-button closure, subtle darts, and four button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just *$40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* Offers very welcome--as are international inquiries, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 5/9 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 29 1/4










    

*
4) SMALLER Lovely Spring Jacket by Hardy Amies; Half-canvassed and Made in the USA. *

*Claimed!*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

TweedyDon said:


>


Incredible. Why can't this be my size?


----------



## Tilton

Polo University by Ralph Lauren tweed jacket:

Very nice, very good condition Polo University tweed 3/2 roll jacket, has functional lapel/throat closure, patch pockets, etc.

Chest: 20 5/8"
Waist: 19"
Sleeves: 26"
Length: 30"















https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/purl3.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/purl4.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andcounting

Trades welcome - 46r, 10.5-11, 18x34, 40x30-32. [/SIZE] Brooks Brothers (346) XL Sportshirt - Seersucker check, short sleeve. Chest 26" $14 shipped







Jos A Bank Red seersucker short. L. Chest 25" $12 shipped







Southwick 3/2 silk/linen blend. Excellent shape. Made in USA 46r. Pits are 24". 31" from the boc. Shoulders are 20" and 24.5" sleeves. 45 > 42 > 40 shipped.














Can't find a brand on this 2 button sack, but it's a great pattern and feels great. Tag only indicates made in USA and "Tallahassee Edition". Fits like a 42-44r. $25 > 22 shipped.  Pits are 22". 30" from the boc. Shoulders are 19.5" and 25.25" sleeves.














Old school Anderson Little 3/2 sack. Feels like some sort of cotton/poly blend (shows the new blazers aren't that far off from some older offerings). Pits are 23". 31.5" from the boc. Shoulders are 18.5" and 26" sleeves. 48 > 30 shipped.


----------



## Bourbon

Anyone wear a size 13 shoe, looking for a pair of AE pennys? Just bought the Monticello and after a day of (light) wearing, I definitely need a 12. Any interest, let me know and I'll post pictures and full description. Dark brown leather.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Canterbury belt*

Blue surcingle. Solid brass buckle. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 33 1/4 end to end, excluding buckle. *Asking $10 CONUS, or offer.*


----------



## trgolf

They are off to ebay. Thanks for advice from rabidawg!


----------



## efdll

DrMac said:


> All right guys, I know this is a long shot, but I have a wedding on April 28 that is black tie optional and I would love to have a tuxedo to wear.
> 
> Preferably, looking for peak lapels, but would accept shawl as well (no notch lapels, thanks). Grosgrain lapels would be nice, but satin ok too. Interested in vintage or newish, don't have a ton of money to spend but would spend a little more for a nice piece. I know midnight blue is a pipe dream, but it would be awesome.
> 
> Measurements (I fit well in a modern Brooks 43L):
> Shoulders: 19
> Chest: 21
> Sleeves: 25.5
> Collar to bottom of jacket: 32
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 34 (potentially the limiting factor, I'm 6'4")
> 
> Thanks for the consideration,
> Dave


I assume it's an evening wedding; otherwise, tuxedo is not right. But you probably know that. If you find a midnight blue one, do, indeed, pay a ton of money for it. Only ones I've seen are bespoke.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Regarding the comment about tuxes being limited to evening weddings -- this is traditionally exactly right. That said, few people would raise an eyebrow at tuxes being worn to an afternoon wedding followed by an evening reception. Most gents would not expect to change attire between the two events. IMO if the gents wear tuxes properly (i.e., no four-in-hand ties, etc.) they will be in the top 1% sartorially speaking.


----------



## haporth

*Alden for Brooks Black Shell Cordovan Fullstrap Loafers, 11 C/E.*

Brooks calls them a low vamp loafer on their website, nice clean condition with newer leather sole , questions/offers welcome. $150. Many Thanks.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/nueb791.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/nueb792.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/nueb793.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/nueb794.jpg/


----------



## DrMac

It is, indeed, an evening wedding, otherwise I would be ignoring the invitation and wearing what is appropriate 



Mike Petrik said:


> Regarding the comment about tuxes being limited to evening weddings -- this is traditionally exactly right. That said, few people would raise an eyebrow at tuxes being worn to an afternoon wedding followed by an evening reception. Most gents would not expect to change attire between the two events. IMO if the gents wear tuxes properly (i.e., no four-in-hand ties, etc.) they will be in the top 1% sartorially speaking.


----------



## hookem12387

DrMac said:


> It is, indeed, an evening wedding, otherwise I would be ignoring the invitation and wearing what is appropriate


As someone in the early stages of dealing with bride-to-be, please, please follow the invite. Some bride wants something, and someone may have to deal with it if she doesn't get it:icon_peaceplease:


----------



## DrMac

I hear you on that front. I'm not quite 2 years out myself. Both the bride and my wife wish me to wear a tux on this occasion, so hopefully I can satisfy all.



hookem12387 said:


> As someone in the early stages of dealing with bride-to-be, please, please follow the invite. Some bride wants something, and someone may have to deal with it if she doesn't get it:icon_peaceplease:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Some winter tuff to clear out. I have no doubt there'll be more coming.

Lands End Viyella Shirt
Large, button down collar, 80/20 cotton wool Viyella
24" chest, 34.5" sleeves
$25 shipped/offer

Harris Tweed Jacket
I'm always looking for interesting checked Harris Tweed jackets, I picked this one up off ebay a while back.

It's rare for me to find a Harris Tweed in something beyond the normal light brown/gray herringbone, barleycorn and their variation so I was thrilled to find this one. 
Alas it's just too sort in the torso for me.

Besides the larger lapels, it's pretty fantastic, especially considering the pattern.
The shoulders have ZERO padding whatsoever, it's center vented and overall it's more of an American cut than a harsh English riding jacket style.
Two button, darted, leather buttons, partially lined.

21.25" across the chest, 17 3/8 across the shoulders, 25" sleeves and 29 1/2" bottom of collar to hem down the back.

It fits my size 38 chest perfectly, but is just too short.
asking $50 shipped

Cable Car Clothiers Khakis
Thrifted these the other day, should have left them, but was so excited to see the CCC logo I picked them up.
I think they're about 37x34 (waist laid flat and pulled straight is about 18.5" across, inseam is at 33.75"
Flat front, no cuffs, permanent press. Look to be worn very little
They were let out in the waist and you can very faintly see it, just in the crease, no discoloration.
asking $15 shipped

Drops on these guys I posted a while back

NWOT Orvis canvas pants
A great pair of pants for rough weekend work, a nice alternative to jeans.
I have another pair the same model, and don't really need two pairs.
The material is of a tough open weave canvas-type stuff.
Flat front, suspender buttons.
made in America.
32" waist unhemmed inseam.
asking $30 shipped/offer Orvis charges many times this for their updated, imported version of the same thing.

front view:

Vintage Saks 5th Avenue Poplin Sack

I've have this hanging in my closet waiting to be altered, despite the fact I have two other poplin sacks that fit me better.

It's an old Saks 5h Avenue wash-and-wear piece, and most likely an orphan.
I know some of us here wear poplin jackets as separates. 
3/2 sack (somewhat mis-pressed) hook vent, absolutely no shoulder padding at all.

tagged a 39L, but I think it's more like a modern 40 R or L (if not bigger)
21" chest, 17.5" shoulders (as they're unpadded they fit a bit bigger than they measure, at least on me)
25" sleeves, 31.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back

asking $15 shipped or offer


----------



## catside

This is back from the cleaners and look very nice. $60 CONUS (OBO) or TRADE OFFERS

21p to p, 24.5 arms, 17.5 shoulder, and 31 length. 



catside said:


> I have a BB Brooksgate 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets, summerweight hopsack . Tagged 42ML but really 40-41 R-L .


----------



## closerlook

Pugin said:


> Consolidation post! Some drops here.
> 
> Crockett & Jones Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers for Polo Ralph Lauren. Size 7.5D but fit like an 8D. *$210 *<-- $220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoddy penny-style boat shoes. Chromexcel leather. Size 8D. *$115 *<-- $120 (retails for $245 from O'Connell's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Made USA (I believe by Allen Edmonds) Suede Longwings. Size 8D. Trad heaven. *$90
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 - 33 Brooks contrast collar shirt. Egyptian cotton, made USA. *$20
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my post below, I also have some new things. No pictures, but these should be familiar items to all trads. All Made in the USA with unlined collar and six-button placket. I bought the 16.5 x 4's NOS off the bay and wore them maybe three times. I dearly wish all these shirts were my size!
> *
> $20 each
> 
> 15.5 x 5 Yellow uni-stripe (with top button missing)
> 16.5 x 4 White OCBD
> 16.5 x 4 White OCBD
> 16.5 x 4 Pink OCBD
> 16.5 x 4 Blue OCBD*


Those new shirts Pugin has listed are a good investment for the price. worth jumping on if its your size.


----------



## Orgetorix

I'm getting more picky about fit, and these items don't. So my loss is your gain. There's some nice stuff here. Everything is in good condition.

MEASUREMENTS FORTHCOMING.

1. Brooks Brothers grail blazer, tagged size 43R. 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, swelled edges, 2 cuff buttons. Full canvas. Lots of handwork; it's from the days when all BB stuff was really good. $50 shipped OBO.








   

2. Oxxford slightly-lighter-than-navy pinstripe suit. You know Oxxford - simply the finest hand-sewn suits made in the US. Tagged 43R, Gotham model. 3 roll 2.5, darted jacket, plain front pants without cuffs. Full canvas, completely handsewn. $100 shipped OBO.








    

3. Oxxford brown herringbone suit with a blue stripe. Tagged 41R, Onwentsia model. Full canvas, completely handsewn. 2-button darted jacket, plain-front pants, cuffed. $75 shipped OBO.








   

4. Southwick glen plaid lambswoold sportcoat. 2B darted, but the great thing about this jacket is that it has 3 open patch pockets - a rarity for RTW sportcoats. Fully canvassed. The fabric is great, too. No tagged size, but approximately a 42R. $40 shipped OBO.








   

5. Filson wool tattersall shirt. Tagged size XL. Locker loop on the back is slightly fuzzed, but it isn't bad and it could easily be removed. 26" P2P, 16" neck, 34" sleeves. $20 OBO.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Orgetorix is giving things away, again.


----------



## AlanC

NOS/NWT *Corralinn Shetland Wool* sweater
Made in Scotland

Tagged size: 44
P2P: 23"

I'm not sure of the age of this, but it just came out of a time capsule. Perfect shape.

$50 OBO shipped CONUS, Paypal
It's got to go, so make an offer if you want it. You'll likely never see another one.


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ Dude you need to stop offering up this stuff in my size! :icon_smile_big:

A note to The Exchange: I just received a beautiful BB over-checked glen plaid jacket in camel hair from the Sartorial Sultan, AlanC. I cannot make a high enough recommendation for doing business with such a fine gentleman.

Man, it's such a nice jacket...


----------



## Taken Aback

sbdivemaster said:


> ^^^ Dude you need to stop offering up this stuff in my size! :icon_smile_big:


I'd count my blessings if I were you.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops and New Items



Cardinals5 said:


> Crockett and Jones for BB (Peal) george boots, 8D. Corrected grain. They were originally dark brown, but I stripped them and redyed to burgundy/cordovan.
> 
> $60>>*50* shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds "Preston" venetian loafers. 8.5D. New heels
> 
> $60>>*50* shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Imperial brown pebble-grain longwings. V-cleat, 5 nails. Needs new heels in near future. 9D
> 
> Price: $40>>*33* shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds "Bradley" NST, 11D
> 
> Price: $50>>*40* shipped in CONUS


Crockett & Jones black blucher boots. Made in England. Soles still hard as a rock, but will need new heel caps in a few months.

Size: US 8.5D

Price: $120 shipped in CONUS/ *SOLD PP

*










John Patridge waxed cotton jacket. Made in England. Rewaxed last fall. Seen plenty of wear and discoloration on back of right sleeve.

Size: Small (for 36-slim 40)
Chest: 45"
BOC: 32

Price: $40 shipped in CONUS










J Press house-label baracuta style jacket. No fabric content tag, but feels like cotton/poly blend. Thin flannel lining. Made in Sri Lanka. Vintage green label. Worn, but no No flaws that I could find.

Tagged size: Large (for 44-46 suits)
Chest: 50"

Price: $50 shipped in CONUS










Norman Hilton houndstooth jacket. All the classic features: 3/2 roll sack, hook vent, all lapped seams, full canvas, single vent. No flaws that I could find. Made in USA

Tagged: 46R
Chest: 50"
Waist: 50"
Shoulders: 20"
BOC: 31"
Sleeves: 24.25"

Price: $50 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Pugin

^ Great stuff, C5.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

D r o p



DoghouseReilly said:


> *Wool Crewneck Sweater, 38*
> 
> Brownish red with flecks of blue, grey and orange. Saddle shoulders. 100% new wool. Made in Ireland. Marked as a 38. The fit is pretty slim.
> 
> *Measurements
> *Back of collar to bottom of sweater: 27"
> Pit to cuff: 18"
> Across the chest: 20.5"
> 
> $15 shipped.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Madras Sportcoat, marked 41R
*


Shoulder to shoulder: 17-7/8"
Across the chest: 20"
Bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 31-7/8"
Shoulder seam to cuff: 26" (~2-3/4" to let)

Two button, darted, with a hook vent. In perfect condition. Made for Mister Guy: a St. Louis institution.

Yours for $50 shipped.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Eagle Long-sleeve Madras Shirt, M

**

*Collar: 15"
Sleeves: 33"

80s, two-ply Madras. Made in India.

*SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining items with price drops!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, and all prices include shipping in CONUS.

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*2) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $30, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










      

*3) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Madras in Spring and Summer colours, by Haspel!*

This is absolutely wonderful! The madras is a beautiful, classic set of Spring and Summer colours, all wonderfully muted and perfect complements to each other. It's half-canvassed and fully lined in a lovely antique cream lining. The buttons are wonderfully pearly and match the rest of the jacket perfectly, and the collar is stiffened with a complementary cream backing. This has a single hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the classic American company Haspel. This does have one flaw--a brown mark on one sleeve. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Because of this, I'm

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements;*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2








      

*4) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N).*

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.

*Asking just $26, or lower offer!*

      

*5) Small LODEN-FREY Outer Jacket*

Made by Austria's premier maker of loden outerwear, this rugged yet classic jacket is one of those rare garments that would be just as much at home On the Waterfront as it would be on an Ivy League campus during the Golden Era of Ivy clothing--although perhaps this is not surprising, given Loden's heritage as a premier maker of sturdy Austrain workwear that was adopted by the WASPs of New England as their own. (There's a reason the largest purveyer of Loden-Frey outerwear in America is located in Princeton!)

Cut as a short jacket (to be worn around waist length), this jacket features two functional (of course!) outer chest flapped pockets, and two functional jetted handwarmer pockets that are trimmed with what seems to be alcantara. It also features working cuffs secured with a single cuff button, and what sems to be alcantara across the shoulders, for additional durability and warmth. It is fully lined, and features two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. All of the buttons are classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks; all are securely fastened. The exterior seams are all lapped and double stitched.

The jacket is classic black, and was Made in Austria by Loden-Frey. It's all wool--naturally!

The interior label is detached at the top, but if you wish I will have this repaired before shipping. It is also clearly worn, featuring minor piling throughout--but this is simply a detail, as you really wouldn't want a jacket like this to be pristine, although it could be improved by a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, I would rate this as being in Very Good condition.

New, these coats retail for a small fortune. However, I'm asking just* $32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2 (remember, this is cut as a shorter jacket)










      

*6) Brooks Brothers Coat in wool/cashmere. c. 46R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a very nice, classic coat from Brooks Brothers. It features four button cuffs (with Brooks Brothers buttons!) and two slanted front pockets. It's in a classic and versatile black, and is cut from 70/30 wool/cashmere. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 45


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!*



TweedyDon said:


> *ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *10) LL Bean pants. *
> 
> Pleated front. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 1 1/2). A*sking $10, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Irish chunky sweater vest. Size Large.*
> 
> This is lovely--my pictures really don't capture the lovely deep smoky blue of this vest! Made in Ireland, and in excellent condition. Asking just *$15, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/5
> Length (tip to tip): 26
> 
> 
> 
> *12) White formal backless vest.*
> 
> In useable condition, but this does have some foxing throughout, as shown. It does, however, have beautiful buttons, and would be worth the price for those alone! Width: 16 1/2; length: 20.
> 
> *$7, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *13) Made in USA Lord & Taylor. 16.5--34/35.* *$9*
> 
> 
> 
> *14) Pendleton wool shirt; made in the USA. Size M. *This has a small area of weakness by one collar point, and a small hole in one cuff, both shown. Hence, this is in Good condition only, and so just *$7/B].
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed!

*​I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but if anything would qualify, a three-piece, 3/2 sack suit from Harry Ballot of Princeton would qualify--and I have one here, in a beautiful District Check!

Harry Ballot was one of the Big Four of Princeton's men's clothiers (for some reason, The Princeton Clothing Company never _quite_ made the cut!) . Less stuffy than Langrock's, more Ivy than The English Shop, and less fashion conscious than Hilton (which, by the way, is the only one still to survive, which might indicate something!) Ballot's was a solidly Ivy store, catering to the men of Princeton, its alumni, and the well-heeled, respectable, professional denizens of Mercer County.

This suit is a wonderful example of Ballot's wares! Beautiful cut in a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high roll (almost a 3/ 2-and-three-quarters roll, rather than a true 3/2), this has perfectly proportioned lapels with a wonderful lapel. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and features both a center vent and also the classic two-button cuffs. It also lacks its top front button--and this lack is intentional, for a close inspection of the cloth with a loupe shows that it never had one. This isn't that surprising--occasionally, customers of Ballot,s Langrock's, and the like would request the top button to be omitted, for two reasons. First, on a jacket with a very high lapel roll, like this one, the top button could spoil the elegant line of the lapel; second, if included a top button could sometimes lead to its impression being pressed into the outward side of the lapel by a careless press, and so eschewing the button avoided the problem. This is a wonderfully Ivy approach to things, combining both aesthetics and practicality in one!

There is no fabric content listed,but this suit is clearly wool. And the cloth is lovely, having both a terrific drape and a wonderful colourway: A District Check in russet and black, with a light-almond background and a Royal blue overcheck. This is a lovely, versatile colourway and pattern, and absolutely perfect for Spring!

The trousers are flat-fronted, of course, and have classic 1 3/4 " cuffs. The vest has all functional pockets, and all of its buttonholes are lovely and tight, with no pulling or running at all.

This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't tell from the label if this was pre- or post 1962 (as it is sewn in in such a way as to obscure the existence or absence of the encircled "R" that would tell us), but judging by the cut and what I know of Ballot's labels I would say this is a late 1960's suit.... and one that is in excellent condition!

*Oh yes--I also have the original wooden hanger than the original owner stored this one, and I'll include this--especially as it is perfect with its natural shoulders!*

So, how much for this Grail of a suit? Well, it's hard to say, given that Palm Beach (!) three piece suits now seem to fetch in excess of $1, 200 on eBay! However, I'll use my usual rubric here, and ask what I, as a junior impoverished academic, would be delighted to pay... and then knock off another 10% for the initial asking price, with *LOWER OFFERS STILL BEING VERY WELCOME--INCLUDING LOWBALLS! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30

Waist (laid flat): 16 1/2
Inseam: 31 3/4 (+3/4" to let down), with 1 3/4 cuff.

Vest width: 18 3/4
Vest length, tip to tip: 26 3/4


----------



## Orgetorix

Updated with measurements.



Orgetorix said:


> I'm getting more picky about fit, and these items don't. So my loss is your gain. There's some nice stuff here. Everything is in good condition.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers grail blazer, tagged size 43R. 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, swelled edges, 2 cuff buttons. Full canvas. Lots of handwork; it's from the days when all BB stuff was really good. $50 shipped OBO.
> 
> p2p 45
> sleeves 24.5 +2
> shoulders 19.25
> BOC 30.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Oxxford slightly-lighter-than-navy pinstripe suit. You know Oxxford - simply the finest hand-sewn suits made in the US. Tagged 43R, Gotham model. 3 roll 2.5, darted jacket, plain front pants without cuffs. Full canvas, completely handsewn. $100 shipped OBO.
> 
> p2p 46.5
> sleeves 25 + 2.5
> Shoulders 19
> BOC 31.25
> Waist 38.5 +1
> inseam 30.5 +2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Oxxford brown herringbone suit with a blue stripe. Tagged 41R, Onwentsia model. Full canvas, completely handsewn. 2-button darted jacket, plain-front pants, cuffed. $75 shipped OBO.
> 
> P2p: 43.5
> sleeves: 24.5 + 1.5
> Shoulders 18.5
> BOC 31
> Waist 36 + 0
> Inseam 30.5 +2 (+2" cuffs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Southwick glen plaid lambswoold sportcoat. 2B darted, but the great thing about this jacket is that it has 3 open patch pockets - a rarity for RTW sportcoats. Fully canvassed. The fabric is great, too. No tagged size, but approximately a 42R. $40 shipped OBO.
> 
> p2p 46
> sleeves 24 +0
> shoulders 21
> BOC 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Filson wool tattersall shirt. Tagged size XL. Locker loop on the back is slightly fuzzed, but it isn't bad and it could easily be removed. 26" P2P, 16" neck, 34" sleeves. $20 OBO.


----------



## cdcro

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...oss-is-your-gain-BB-Haspel-O-Connells-JAB-etc..

Don't want to double post, but i just posted most of my clothes in the sales forum.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping with tracking. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I don't know who made those Peals unless I give an opinion in the description. Even then, I may be wrong.

Sole measurements: * I don't measure soles* because it is a complete waste of my time. Measure the soles on your 3 best fitting pairs of shoes and you will see what I mean. If you just absolutely must have the sole measurements for a pair of shoes then get my paypal, gift me $5, and then I will get the measurements for you. The $5 will go toward the purchase price of that pair of shoes.

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Brooks Brothers Chocolate Brown Suede Boots. Boy's Size *6D*. $50.


Brooks Brothers Superga Navy Tennis Shoes. *Men's 6.5*, Womens 8. $50.


Alden for BB Tan Tassel Loafer. *7B* $150.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Penny Loafers. *7.5D*. Appear to have been worn once. $140.


Alden for BB Shell Cordovan unlined LHS. A few insignificant scratches. *8D*. $325.


Brooks English Patent Leather Formal Shoes. Leather upper, lining and sole. *8.5D.* $170.


Alden for BB Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. * 8.5D*. $325.


Brooks Brothers Italian Suede and Canvas Tennis Shoes. *8.5D*. $175.>>$160.


Alden for BB #8 Shell Cordovan Wingtips. *8.5E*. $340.


Peal & Co White Scotch Grain Wingtips. Every pair of these which I have seen has some visible glue on them. The pair pictured (9D) has more glue on it than the other pair. The glue can be covered up or removed, but it is probably not necessary since a pair of eyeballs looking at a shoe is 5+ feet away. I didn't take a photo of the soles. Nothing to see, completely virgin leather soles with stitching hidden in channels. *9D and 9.5D.* $140.


Allen Edmonds for BB Black Cap Toe Brogues.* 9E.* $175.


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea. *9.5D.* $180.


Alden for BB Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. Minor scratch on one shoe which will not be visible when worn. *9.5D.* $300.


Peal & Co Navy Suede Wingtips, Crepe Soles. *9.5D*. $175.
]

Black Fleece White Buck Longwings. Made in England. Fabulous. *10D.* $275.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *10D.* $325.


Peal & Co Lt Tan Wingtips. Small crease and mark on side of one shoe. These are made by Crockett & Jones on the 360 last. *10E*. $160.


BB Black Fleece White Buck Longwings. Made in England. One shoe bag. Very slight marks from box (pictured). *10.5D.* $250.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. *10.5D.* $325.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *10.5E.* $160.


Black Fleece White Bucks. Made in England. Slight box scuffs pictured. *11D.* $235.


Peal & Co Calfskin Formal Bow Pump. *11D.* $175.


Black Calf Penny Loafer. Made in USA, by Allen Edmonds I think. *11D*. $160.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *11D*. $175.


Rancourt & Co Brown Suede Moccasin Chukka Boots. Horween suede. Made in Maine, USA. Crepe soles.* 11.5D.* $125.


Peal & Co Black Pebble Grain Bluchers. *11.5D*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Calf Penny Loafers. *12D*. $185.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *12E*. $175.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. * 13D.* $300.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Tan Calf Tassel Loafers. *13D*. $175.


----------



## CMDC

All items in excellent condition; no flaws on anything.

Bills M2 in lightweight twill
Cream/stone color

40 waist; 33 inseam. 1.5 inch cuffs + 1 inch underneath
Flat front

$36 conus



















Harvie & Hudson spread collar, french cuff dress shirt w/blue stripe
Made in UK
16.5 neck; 35 sleeve

$24 conus



















Turnbull and Asser purple gingham short sleeve sport shirt
Made in England

Tagged L
16.5 neck
Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 32

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers green pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 34/5 Slim fit

$22 conus



















Lands End Made in India short sleeve madras bd
Tagged L
Pit to Pit: 24; Length: 30

$18 conus


----------



## MrZipper

TweedyDon said:


> *THREE-PIECE 3/2 SACK SUIT IN DISTRICT CHECK
> by
> HARRY BALLOT OF PRINCETON*​


OH COME ON! Why couldn't it be a long?


----------



## DFPyne

Wanted:

Vintage Barbour Snap On Hood

Alden Shoe Bag & Trees (just got a new pair of LHS and am anal enough that I want them to match)


----------



## DFPyne

1. ~42R Jos. A. Banks Olive & Green Herringbone with Blue Stripes Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket
[$60 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18.5" 
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" 
Length: 30.5"


2. ~42L J. Press Brown & Black Herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket
[$60 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 32.5"
A few small tears in the lining (see photos), but still a great jacket. 


3. Black 8.5D Black Weejuns 
[$40 Shipped]


4. Black 9 E/C Johnson & Murphy Captoe Oxfords
[$40 Shipped]


5. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$100 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"


6. Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
[$25 Shipped]


7. Allen Edmonds Macneil (9147S) Burgundy Longwings - 8.5E
Used With Box. Notice small scuffs on inside the heel, will come out with a polish and buff.
[$125 Shipped - offers welcome]


Additional photos available by request


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties with price drops!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*ALL REMAINING TIES IN BOLD*

*GROUP 1: Recent Luxury Ties*

_*From efdll*_








                   

1) Robert Talbott regimental. There is a small and almost unnoticeable shadow blemish on this tie, hence just $9 SOLD
2) Brooks Brothers in crocus purple. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! $20 SOLD
*3) Hilditch & Key in lilac. This has a couple of tiny thread pulls/bumps, as shown, hence just $12*
4) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent condition. $16 SOLD
5) Zegna in solid green. Excellent condition., except for a single thread "bump" by the edge, as shown. $18 SOLD
6) Prada. A beautiful, complex dark brown tie. Excellent condition. *UPDATE:* It's 3/5" by 60". I measured this under artificial light, and in doing so discovered that it had some "shine" and a center line from pressing. This is only visible when you're looking at it from an angle, and only under artificial light, but it IS there, and so I'm reducing this to $28 > 24 > 20 SOLD
*7) Mexican patterned tie. Excellent condition. $6
8) Italian silk. Excellent condition. $9*
9) Polo. Hand-made in Italy, excellent condition. Perfect for Spring! $16 SOLD

*GROUP 3: Vintage ties*








         

*1) Gitman Bros.; a classic trad tie with a lovely pattern of leaves. Excellent condition. $10
2) A.J. Goldsmith of Maine regimental. Skinny and slightly shorter than current ties. Slight rub on one edge, but still in Very Good condition. $8*
3) Harvale--THE Ivy tie maker! (Harv-Ale.... as in "Harvard-Yale"). This is a vintage example of this collectable brand, and is in Good, wearable condition. $8 SOLD
*4) Chas. Young of Wall St--kangaroo emblematic! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Good, wearable condition. $6
5) Botany "Wrinkleproof" tie; appears to be wool. Excellent condition! $8*

*GROUP 4: Emblematics*








         

1) Ben Silver Maltese Cross. Excellent condition $16 SOLD
*2) Trimingham's of Bermuda--the classic Ivy resort retailer! Very God condition. Polyester. $5*
3) Land's End baseball emblematic. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! $16 SOLD
*4) Yachts emblematic. Very Good condition. Polyester. $5*
5) Wellesley emblematic. $6, or FREE if you have a Wellesley connection! CLAIMED

*GROUP 5: SPRING TIES!*








            

1) Italian linen neats. A lovely skyblue tie with small Spring flowers woven into the linen. This does have one small and inconspicuous thread pull (as shown), but otherwise is excellent. Because of the pull, though, this is just $12 > 10. *UPDATE*: I've just noticed while measuring the blade (3") a small blemish by the right-hand edge; this is shown in the picture--it's by the last flower on the far left of the bottom edge of the tie as pictured. Beacsue of this flaw, this tie is now only in Very Good condition, and hence the price has been reduced. SOLD
*2) BEAUTIFUL green Irish Moygashel linen tie; rumpled keeper, otherwise in excellent condition! PERFECT for St Patrick's Day! $12*
3) Regimental. Keeper missing and tiny rub on one corner, hence just $8 SOLD
*4) Liberty of London paisley. Lovely, and in excellent condition.Excellent condition $12 > 10*
5) Liberty of London. A WONDERFUL traditional Liberty print--possibly William Morris?--featuring crocuses. PERFECT for Spring! Excellent condition! $15 > 12 SOLD

*GROUP 6: Varia; vintage, patterns, and madras!*








         

*1) FANTASTIC vintage tie! Utterly Mad Men patterning! Skinnier and shorter than current ties. Excellent condition. $8
2) Barney's of New York. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. $10*
3) Brooks Bros. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. $10
*4) Rooster madras tie. Excellent condition. $14 SOLD
5) Rooster paisley tie. Excellent condition. $8*

*GROUP 7: Patterns*








       

*All are in excellent condition! All four for $20, shipped in CONUS.*

*1) Polo. Hand made. $12 > 10 > 8
2) Tie rack. Made in Italy. Lovely, thick silk. $12 > 10 . 8
3) Pure Classic. A very nice neats tie! SOLD
4) Gant. Made in the USA. $10 > 8 > 7*

*GROUP 8: Emblematics*








       

*All three ties for $18, shipped in CONUS!*

1) Scottish lion rampant. Made in Scotland. Polyester. Excellent condition. $10 > 8 SOLD
*2) Lovely classic wool tie, with flying ducks. Very Good condition; just slightly dusty from storage. $8
3) Golden flying ducks. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some fraying to the keeper, hence just $7*

*GROUP 9: Marilyn Monroe Ties--flawed, but still beautiful!*

*$12 for all six!!*

All of these have minor flaws (or are flawless apart from being polyester!), but are still wearable to varying degrees. (I've tried to show the flaws in the pictures, but some don't show up.) How about *$12 for all six, shipped in CONUS*? Basically, they're free but for the cost of shipping!










         

*1) Polo.
2) Land's End
3) Boston Traders
4) Polyester.
5) Rivetz for Princeton University Store.
6) Polyester.*

*TRADLY BELTS!*​
1)* Canterbury belt*. Blue surcingle. Solid brass buckle. Very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 33 1/4 end to end, excluding buckle. Asking $10 or offer.


----------



## jt2gt

*Alden Snuff Penny Loafers.*

Great looking Snuff Suede Penny Loafers. Size 8D on the Van last. These have barely been worn as you can see in the pics (3-5 times). They were bought off the shoemart seconds list for $310 (New firsts are$475) The only flaw is the dark/rough spot suede on the left heel area... you can see in the pic (can probably be brushed out). Perfect place and barely noticeable.

Take these for $180 shipped OBO CONUS plus paypal fees.

Will take trades for other Aldens.

Thanks...JT


----------



## hookem12387

I have those Aldens. Those are an amazing deal


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SHOE! Allen Edmonds White Bucks, 9.5D--for efdll*

The classic Ivy League summer shoe! These Allen Edmonds white bucks could use a clean, unless, like me, you like 'em nonchalantly grubby! There are minor creases to the uppers, and a minor scrape on the left shoe, as shown. The soles have lots and lots of wear left! In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5D.

*Asking $40, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming up--trad goodies from 32rollandrock!*

Earlier this week I received *two HUGE boxes of tradly goodies from 32rollandrock*.... To give you an idea of the size of the haul, it took me almost *an hour and a half *to unpack and put away!

Coming up this week and next: tweeds, summer jackets, suits, shirts, caps, coats, and Spring-friendly sweaters, including several 3/2 sacks, from the likes of Oxxford, J. Press, Cable Car Clothiers, Hickey Freeman, Brioni, and more!

This will be *supplemented by a lot of items it's time my own overstuffed closets yielded up*.... Including several more 3/2 sacks, pincord, seersucker, poplin, and some wonderful classic 3/2 Wash-and-Wear suits and jackets, with items from from J. Press, Brooks, Ballot of Princeton, H. Freeman, Aquascutum (a Made in England 100% cotton trench in 42L), and more!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Those AE white bucks are worth getting at that price. Keeping any white buck gleaming is a losing battle, and I've come to think that an ivory hue looks best with most anything.


----------



## Steve Smith

New Additions. Trad Staples. Price includes US shipping.

Alden for BB Burgundy Shell Cordovan Wingtip. Retail $598. *7E.* $325.


Alden for BB Brown Calf Blucher. *9D.* $175.***SOLD***


Alden for BB Black Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Blucher. Retail $598. 9.5D. $325.


----------



## Cardinals5

A few more tidbits.

Viyella for H.H. Hertzfeld jacket. Made in Scotland, original viyella 55/45 blend. Belted and dual vented. No noticable flaws. Rather haevier weight - something for late fall through early spring.

Tagged: 44 (about right)
Chest: 50"
Sleeves from center back: 35"
BOC: 32"

Price: $45 shipped in CONUS










Norman Hilton odd dinner jacket (perfect if you have tartan trew). Peaked, darted, unvented, natural shouldered.

Tagged: 41R
Chest: 43"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 18"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS










Ben Silver grosgrain silk bow tie and cummerbund set. Made in England. No flaws

Price: SOLD


----------



## tonylumpkin

There are a couple non-trad items in here, but they're both Oxxford and excellent values, so I thought there might be some interest.

First, a vintage Brooks Brothers gray flannel pinstripe, 3/2 sack. Probably the wrong season to be selling this, but you find them when you find them. Its in immaculate condition and built with canvassed construction to last another 20+ years. Its tagged a 45 L and the measurements are as follows.

Chest 24"
Sleeves 25" +2.25"
Shoulders 19"
Length (boc) 32.5"

Flat front trousers are fully let out at 41", so they could go back down to about a 36". The inseam is 28.5" with 1.75" cuffs and another 1.75" under, doubled.

Asking $95 shipped CONUS











In honor of tonight's return of "Madmen", we have one of their jackets. Literally! This is a 3/2 sack, plaid jacket made by Daroff for Botany 500. The condition is perfect and and right out of the late '50s/early 60s. Its tagged a 37 R and measures:

Chest 21"
Sleeves 24" +2.25"
Shoulders 17.5"
Length (boc) 30"

Asking $65 shipped CONUS











Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack herringbone tweed. This has welted seams, hooked vent, patch pockets and canvassed construction. Needs a pressing, but in otherwise very good condition. Tagged a 43 S, the measurements are:

Chest 22"
Sleeves 22.5" +2"
Shoulders 18.5"
Length (boc) 28.5"

Asking $45 shipped CONUS











A Lands End Hyde Park red university stripe. 16.5 x 35. Free with the first suit or jacket!










I was excited when I found such a nice pair of flat front madras trousers, but I can't sell them as they have an issue I discovered when I got them home. They have a stain. You can't see it from the outside and it will probably come out with a dry cleaning. Its yellow and I can't ask someone to pay for them. However, if anyone is interested in having them dry cleaned, I'll send them along for the cost of shipping and you can see what you can do with them. They have a 34" waist and 29.5 inseam.











Non-trad, but a great suit! Brown pinstripe by Oxxford. I don't think I need to say it, but superb construction. Canvassed. Great fabric. There is one very minor flaw...a hole at the waist closure on the trousers. Its probably an easy fix, if you want, but it will be under the belt and unseen any way. The closure itself is unaffected. Its tagged a 42 T and measures"

Chest 22"
Sleeves 25" +2.5"
Shoulders 18.25"
Length (boc) 32"

Trousers
Waist 18"
Inseam 31.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1" under

Asking $115 shipped CONUS











You've got to be the right guy for this one, but this is an amazing powder blue hopsack jacket by Oxxford. Again, immaculate condition and superb construction. The lapel roll is incredible! Its tagged a 38 T and measures:

Chest 21"
Sleeves 25.5" +2.5"
Shoulders 17"
Length (boc) 32"

Asking $85 shipped CONUS


----------



## nerdykarim

If someone buys these from me, I can buy the suede penny loafers from *jt2gt* above :icon_cheers:

Alden 563, #8 shell cordovan. 8 B/D. Asking $175 shipped. Feel free to PM me with questions.










https://i.imgur.com/MB9jF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/YcjNr.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC 3/2 sack jackets--incl. an OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie and Fitch!--and an Aquascutum trenchcoat!*

*THIRD JACKET ADDED!* 

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*, and *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) PERFECT FOR SPRING! MADE IN ENGLAND, 100% COTTON, Aquascutum Trenchcoat, size 42L. *

Few Aquascutum coats are Made in England now, a trend their rival Burberry has also succumbed to, and fewer still are the highly-desirable 100% cotton... and this is both! Moreover, this has all of the bells and whistles that you'd want in a trench, while cut without a gunflap--bad news for purists or followers of Bogart, perhaps, but good news for persons who want their trenches to be more functional in a modern setting, and so prefer them to lack the bulk that that flap can give.

This classic doublebreasted coat has the backcape covering the shoulders, the quadruple stitched belt complete with D-rings for maps and other useful items for trench warfare, the lambchop throat latch concealed under the collar--this latch is, by the way, fully adjustable with buttons--adjustable cuffs, and leather covered buckles at cuff and belt. It also has raglan sleeves, epaulettes, and a single vent that's closed with a button (still firmly attached!)

This coat is fully lined in cotton with the signature Aquascutum lining, and has interior pockets for maps--or receipts, newspapers, and paper change! The two slash pockets are lined in thick cotton, and have a feature that Burberry coats lack, and that I have only seen on a Turnbull & Asser trench that passed through my hands some time ago--buttons on the flaps hat allow the pockets to be opened wider for easier access.

This is terrific, practical coat, that's perfect for Spring!

It does, however, have a few issues. First, and worst, the belt buckle, while attached, is broken, and so should be replaced. (Or else ignored, if you don't belt your trench!) The cuffs are starting to fray slightly--a standard problem with cotton trenchcoats--as is the hem. There are also several scuffs and blemishes from wear throughout, especially near the hem and over the shoulders--but these will very likely come out with dry cleaning.

Given these issues, then, this coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and, as such, rather than asking in excess of $250--a low price for an all-cotton made in England trench from either Burberry or Aquascutum--how *about $65, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*? You could replace the buckle for around $20 or less, have it dry cleaned, and you'll have a superb coat for under a hundred! 

*Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (underarm to hem): 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 46










           

Flaws:

  

*2) THE PERFECT "MAD MEN" JACKET! Canvassed 3/2 sack, beautiful collar roll, Union Made in the USA! *

"Mad Men" begins again tonight, and here's your opportunity to acquire the perfect "Mad Men" jacket! Beautifully cut from dark, dark, green mini-herringbone cloth with a thin vertical stripe of petrol blue_* (see the close-up clickable thumbnail of the lapel roll for the best view of this)*_, the cut of this jacket is simply superb. A classic 3/2 sack, it has a wonderful and elegant lapel roll that's clearly never been mis-pressed in its life, which leads perfectly to the lapels... which, since this was Union-Made in the USA in the later 1960's, are not overly narrow but perfect for the balance of the jacket. This jacket also features classic two-button cuffs and a center hook vent. Naturally, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has wonderfully natural shoulders. It's also cut from light- to mid-weight cloth, so it could readily be worn this Spring! 

I should note that my pictures don't this justice at all--this is easily one of the nicest jackets of this sort I've come across, and I've seen plenty! It's in absolutely excellent condition--I was shocked when I saw the type of Union tag it had inside!

*Asking just $45, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquires are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/8










    

*
3) RARE ORIGINAL ABERCROMBIE & FITCH--NOT the same company as now has this name!--CLASSIC 3/2 sack navy blazer. c. 44R. *

Let's start with some history--the "Abercrombie & Fitch" that made this jacket is NOT the same A&F that caters to half-dressed mall-roaming teenagers today! The A&F that made this jacket was founded in 1892 and closed in 1976; the name was then bought and resurrected by Oshman's Sporting Goods in 1978, who sold it on to The Limited in 1988.... and you know the grim results!

The Abercrombie and Fitch that made THIS jacket was the original version--the elite, elite (think Purdey elite) sporting goods store that is reputed to have sold Hemingway the shotgun that he used to kill himself. Its wares were seriously expensive, and justly so--as this jacket attests. Although there's no fabric content listed this is clearly from from some very, very nice woolen cloth indeed, as demonstrated both by the hand and drape. The colourway is lovely, too--a wonderful, deep, rich navy, perfectly commensurate with the quality of this blazer. And the cut does the fabric full justice--a classic 3/2 sack, this has an absolutely wonderful lapel roll, which clearly hasn't ever been miss-pressed in its life. This jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also carries the highly-desirable and now increasingly rare green-on-black interior label identifying this as a REAL Abercrombie and Fitch item! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and judging by the Union label just before A&F's demise.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it could have been bought yesterday (and would have cost a small fortune had it been!)

*Asking just $49, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, for this wonderful piece of American clothing history! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19


----------



## CMDC

*SOLD*

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers non iron forward point dress shirt
> 16 x 34
> Slim Fit
> Excellent, like new condition
> 
> $17 conus


----------



## Bernie Zack

I am looking for a bush safari shirt, size xl (24ish chest), short sleeve preferrably. Prefer that it have the epilets(sp?) on the shoulders. Khaki or stone color. If you have one you are willing to part with, I'm your man. Thanks, gents!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ralph Lauren polo silk necktie
Runner emblematic
3" wide
$12.50 shipped.


----------



## closerlook

I have a pair of *Quoddy worn once 3 eyelet bluchers for sale
*size 8
*$185 Shipped,* which is over 100 dollars off retail for a pair worn literally once
please see it here: https://www.styleforum.net/t/293872/quoddy-tan-suede-blucher-sz-8
thanks!


----------



## closerlook

*I also have a variety of Alden for Brooks Shell Cordovans to sell:

sizes 8D, 9D, 9.5D, 12D
And i will be adding a pair of 11D ptb by alden shortly
*
https://www.styleforum.net/t/292628...iety-of-sizes-and-styles-8-5-d-9-d-9-5-d-12-d


----------



## Bourbon

Here are the Allen Edmonds Montecitos I mentioned. They are Brown in color and size 13D, worn just one day around my (carpeted) office. Unfortunately they are just a tad too large for me. I picked up a pair of Waldens and will probably re-buy these in a 12 if I can find a deal.

I have them listed on Ebay under Buy It Now for $175, so if you save me the auction fee I'll ship them to you (U.S.) for $160 OBO. In the box w/ red cloth bags.


----------



## TweedyDon

The white bucks from efdll have now been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## AlanC

*Consolidation Post*

If you see it and you want it make me an offer.



AlanC said:


> NOS/NWT *Corralinn Shetland Wool* sweater
> Made in Scotland
> 
> Tagged size: 44
> P2P: 23"
> 
> I'm not sure of the age of this, but it just came out of a time capsule. Perfect shape.
> 
> *NOW $35!* $50 OBO shipped CONUS, Paypal
> It's got to go, so make an offer if you want it. You'll likely never see another one.





AlanC said:


> *J Crew* Essential Chino -- Classic Fit
> Tagged size: 31 x 32
> Measures to: *32 x 31*
> 
> Purchased new by a much skinnier me, they represent a high water mark of weight loss I shall not achieve again. These are in "as new" condition. Personally, I really like the J Crew khakis, and have various iterations at various size points.
> 
> *NOW $20!* $25 delivered CONUS OBO, Paypal


*Orvis* moleskin trousers
Leather detailing on the pocket, no cuffs
Size: 30 (x 30")

*NOW$20!!* $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal














AlanC said:


> *NOW $20!* $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Bow Tie Club
> Made in USA
> I purchased this tie new, have worn it only a couple of times, and it's in "as new" condition.


*Lacoste* polo
Size 6
Made in France

*NOW $18!* $20 $25 delivered CONUS










*Lacoste* sport shirt
Tagged size: 40

*NOW $18!* $20 $25 delivered CONUS










https://i.imgur.com/nuXG9.jpg


----------



## Jovan

Wanted: Engine turned plaque belt or just the buckle alone. I wear a waist size 35-36, though that may be a bit bigger in belt sizes.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*TAKE $20 OFF EITHER OF THE SUITS AND $10 ANY OF THE JACKETS
*
THE SHIRT AND TROUSERS ARE GONE.



tonylumpkin said:


> There are a couple non-trad items in here, but they're both Oxxford and excellent values, so I thought there might be some interest.
> 
> First, a vintage Brooks Brothers gray flannel pinstripe, 3/2 sack. Probably the wrong season to be selling this, but you find them when you find them. Its in immaculate condition and built with canvassed construction to last another 20+ years. Its tagged a 45 L and the measurements are as follows.
> 
> Chest 24"
> Sleeves 25" +2.25"
> Shoulders 19"
> Length (boc) 32.5"
> 
> Flat front trousers are fully let out at 41", so they could go back down to about a 36". The inseam is 28.5" with 1.75" cuffs and another 1.75" under, doubled.
> 
> Asking $95 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of tonight's return of "Madmen", we have one of their jackets. Literally! This is a 3/2 sack, plaid jacket made by Daroff for Botany 500. The condition is perfect and and right out of the late '50s/early 60s. Its tagged a 37 R and measures:
> 
> Chest 21"
> Sleeves 24" +2.25"
> Shoulders 17.5"
> Length (boc) 30"
> 
> Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack herringbone tweed. This has welted seams, hooked vent, patch pockets and canvassed construction. Needs a pressing, but in otherwise very good condition. Tagged a 43 S, the measurements are:
> 
> Chest 22"
> Sleeves 22.5" +2"
> Shoulders 18.5"
> Length (boc) 28.5"
> 
> Asking $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lands End Hyde Park red university stripe. 16.5 x 35. Free with the first suit or jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited when I found such a nice pair of flat front madras trousers, but I can't sell them as they have an issue I discovered when I got them home. They have a stain. You can't see it from the outside and it will probably come out with a dry cleaning. Its yellow and I can't ask someone to pay for them. However, if anyone is interested in having them dry cleaned, I'll send them along for the cost of shipping and you can see what you can do with them. They have a 34" waist and 29.5 inseam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-trad, but a great suit! Brown pinstripe by Oxxford. I don't think I need to say it, but superb construction. Canvassed. Great fabric. There is one very minor flaw...a hole at the waist closure on the trousers. Its probably an easy fix, if you want, but it will be under the belt and unseen any way. The closure itself is unaffected. Its tagged a 42 T and measures"
> 
> Chest 22"
> Sleeves 25" +2.5"
> Shoulders 18.25"
> Length (boc) 32"
> 
> Trousers
> Waist 18"
> Inseam 31.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1" under
> 
> Asking $115 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be the right guy for this one, but this is an amazing powder blue hopsack jacket by Oxxford. Again, immaculate condition and superb construction. The lapel roll is incredible! Its tagged a 38 T and measures:
> 
> Chest 21"
> Sleeves 25.5" +2.5"
> Shoulders 17"
> Length (boc) 32"
> 
> Asking $85 shipped CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Any interest in this Corbin Tweed? Another drop...

**Corbin Tweed 3/2 Sack Canvassed ~42L*

This is a gorgeous jacket that unfortunately doesn't fit me in the shoulders. Made in the USA, it is fully canvassed and partially lined. 3/2 front closure, sack cut, three buttons cuffs, single rear vent.
A gorgeous olive/gray tweed with greens, reds, and oranged mixed throughout. This is truly a gorgeous tweed that I would not be passing along if it were an inch smaller in the shoulders. Made by Corbin for Logan's of Midway. No apparent issues.

19" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 26" sleeves + 2" | 31.5" BOC









  

*Asking $45 > $42 > $39.50 > $37 > $34 > $31 CONUS*


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> All items in excellent condition; no flaws on anything.
> 
> Harvie & Hudson spread collar, french cuff dress shirt w/blue stripe
> Made in UK
> 16.5 neck; 35 sleeve
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnbull and Asser purple gingham short sleeve sport shirt
> Made in England
> 
> Tagged L
> 16.5 neck
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 32
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers green pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 34/5 Slim fit
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Made in India short sleeve madras bd
> Tagged L
> Pit to Pit: 24; Length: 30
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

Not clothes, but clothing related. I have hardcover copies of these books, and rather than send these to Goodwill thought someone here might want them.

FS: Two volumes of Wooster & Jeeves novels in classic Penguin pb editions. _Life With Jeeves_ contains three novels, _Right Ho, Jeeves_, _The Inimitable Jeeves_ and _Very Good Jeeves_. _Carry On Jeeves_ is contained in the separate volume. These are in overall very good condition.

Yours for $12 delivered CONUS, Paypal for both volumes.

https://i.imgur.com/bL1hy.jpg?1


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Bump.



DoghouseReilly said:


> *Madras Sportcoat, marked 41R
> *
> 
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder: 17-7/8"
> Across the chest: 20"
> Bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 31-7/8"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 26" (~2-3/4" to let)
> 
> Two button, darted, with a hook vent. In perfect condition. Made for Mister Guy: a St. Louis institution.
> 
> Yours for $50 shipped.


----------



## Tilton

Tilton said:


> Polo University by Ralph Lauren tweed jacket:
> 
> Very nice, very good condition Polo University tweed 3/2 roll jacket, has functional lapel/throat closure, patch pockets, etc.
> 
> Chest: 20 5/8"
> Waist: 19"
> Sleeves: 26"
> Length: 30"
> 
> View attachment 3965
> View attachment 3966
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/purl3.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/purl4.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Realized there's not price on here. Looking for $30 shipped CONUS, will take offers.

Also, looking for 13D shell loafers.


----------



## catside

DROP

This BB Brooksgate hopsack needs to go. Last call before eBay.45 CONUS. Already dry cleaned.
21p to p, 24.5 arms, 17.5 shoulder, and 31 length. 
More pics are at https://imageshack.us/g/835/dsc00357ov.jpg



catside said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazers with patch pockets summer hopsack Brooksgate. Tagged 42ML but really 40-41 R-L . Offers or trade.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I urge anyone who doesn't have those titles already to buy those books from Alan.

drops on old winter stuff

Lands End Viyella Shirt
Large, button down collar, 80/20 cotton wool Viyella
24" chest, 34.5" sleeves
$20 shipped/offer

Harris Tweed Jacket
I'm always looking for interesting checked Harris Tweed jackets, I picked this one up off ebay a while back.

It's rare for me to find a Harris Tweed in something beyond the normal light brown/gray herringbone, barleycorn and their variation so I was thrilled to find this one. 
Alas it's just too sort in the torso for me.

Besides the larger lapels, it's pretty fantastic, especially considering the pattern.
The shoulders have ZERO padding whatsoever, it's center vented and overall it's more of an American cut than a harsh English riding jacket style.
Two button, darted, leather buttons, partially lined.

21.25" across the chest, 17 3/8 across the shoulders, 25" sleeves and 29 1/2" bottom of collar to hem down the back.

It fits my size 38 chest perfectly, but is just too short.
asking $45 shipped


NWOT Orvis canvas pants
A great pair of pants for rough weekend work, a nice alternative to jeans.
I have another pair the same model, and don't really need two pairs.
The material is of a tough open weave canvas-type stuff.
Flat front, suspender buttons.
made in America.
32" waist unhemmed inseam.
asking $25 shipped/offer Orvis charges many times this for their updated, imported version of the same thing.

front view:

Vintage Saks 5th Avenue Poplin Sack

I've have this hanging in my closet waiting to be altered, despite the fact I have two other poplin sacks that fit me better.

It's an old Saks 5h Avenue wash-and-wear piece, and most likely an orphan.
I know some of us here wear poplin jackets as separates. 
3/2 sack (somewhat mis-pressed) hook vent, absolutely no shoulder padding at all.

tagged a 39L, but I think it's more like a modern 40 R or L (if not bigger)
21" chest, 17.5" shoulders (as they're unpadded they fit a bit bigger than they measure, at least on me)
25" sleeves, 31.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back

asking $12 shipped or offer


----------



## swb120

So after a year of buying the baddest, Traddest tweed sportcoats from TweedyDon in every shape and color imaginable, your closet is now bursting with them. But as you look at what is your personal Trad nirvana, you realize, "True Trads should have a closet-full of suits, as well, not just sportcoats." That's where I come in. This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. Not everything is strictly Trad - I have snuck a few 2-button darted items, but all are absolutely beautiful USA-made items and perfectly acceptable for a Trad's extended (disdended) closet & wardrobe.

1. *Bobby Jones green golf shirt, size Medium*. Excellent condition, made in Italy. Chest measures 20". *Asking $25 shipped.*  

2. *Vineyard Vines pink flat front pants*, no cuffs, tagged 40. Waist: 40" (1-1.5" to let out), Inseam: 26 (2.5" to let out). *Asking $27 shipped.*
  

3. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

4. *Hickey Freeman Collection navy suit, Canterbury model, size 44R.* Tagged sz 44 (rely on measurements). 2 button, darted, fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated, cuffed pants, with suspender buttons, lined to knee. Beautiful wardrobe staple. A staple - a beautiful suit. HF suits retails for $1500-2000. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42 ½
Shoulders: 20 ¼
Length: 31 ½
Sleeve: 25 (1+ to let out)
Trouser waist: 36 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Inseam: 27 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ½ (1/2" to let out)









       

5. Peter Scott made in Scotland red sweater, size Medium.

6. Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, size 16-33.

7. *Allen Edmonds "Glasglow" model black split-toe loafers. Sz 8D*. Beautiful condition. Personally, my split-toe Aldens are my favorite dress shoes. There are great for work, for travel (through airports) or casual/hipster wear. Measurements: 11 5/8 x 4. *Asking $85 shipped*.








   

8. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

9. Gorgeous *Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere navy sportcoat*. Fully-lined, made in Canada, tagged sz 43R. Like new. Ok, sure it's 3 button and darted, but it's a great sportcoat for casual wear (and you could get the lapels repressed to slightly roll/hide the 3d button). *Asking $70 shipped.*

Measurements:
Chest: 46
Waist: 22
Sleeve: 25 (1-2 to let out)
Shoulders: 20 ½ 
Length: 31









    

10. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model, in a Mad Men-esque medium gray-blue with pinstripe. sz 41-42R* (rely on measurements). Tagged size 42R. 97% wool, 3% cashmere. Fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated pants, cuffed. Beautiful suit in a less common but gorgeous shade of blue. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 35 (2 ½ - 3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ½ 
Outseam: 39 ½ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (3/4 to let out)









      

11. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $215 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

12. *New model Hickey Freeman dark gray suit, "Madison" model, sz 38-39S *(rely on measurements). Fully-lined, full canvassed, double vent. Triple pinstripe - 2 very faint light blue with 1 light tan in the center stripes. But a very tasteful, lovely suit. Tagged size 40S. Flat front pants, cuffed. *$165 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 40
Waist: 37
Sleeve: 22 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length: 29 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 34 (2 ½ - 3 to let out)
Inseam: 27 ¼ 
Outseam: 36
Cuffs: 1 ½ (1/2 to let out)









        

13. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

14. *Oxxford dark brown flannel suit, with tan (or perhaps very light burgundy) pinstripes. Sz 40S-R* (rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, full canvassed, center vent, ¼ lined, "Super 100 wool", "Lake Forest" model. Tagged size 40. Pleated pants (single pleat), cuffed. *Asking $105 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 24 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 34 (2 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¾ 
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 ½ to let out)









          

15. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 rolled sack Glen plaid sportcoat. Sz 42R *(rely on measurements). "1818" model. 100% camel hair. Luxurious soft feel - feels like cashmere. Gray-black-white with light blue windowpane. Fully lined. These are vastly underappreciated on our forum - the camel hair and the Glen plaid are beautiful - it's an amazing sportcoat. *Asking $65 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18
Length: 31








    

16. *Hickey Freeman Collection , dark gray with subtle light blue & gray pinstripes, sz 44L *(rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, fully-lined, full canvassed. Tagged sz 44L. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 25 ¾ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ¾ 
Length: 32 ½ 
Trousers waist: 34
Inseam: 32
Outseam: 44
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

17. *Brooks Brothers medium blue poplin 3/2 sack suit. Tagged sz 36S*. ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. *Asking $75 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 38
Waist: 36
Sleeves: 23 ¾ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ¼ 
Length: 28 ¼ 
Trouser waist: 31
Inseam: 29
Outseam: 38 ½ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 ¼" to let out)









        

18. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 37 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

19. *Amazing tweed 3/2 sack by unknown maker for iconic Philadelphia department store John Wanamaker's Penn Square Shop. Sz. 43-44R *(rely on measurements). Beautiful heavy charcoal/dark gray herringbone, ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed. *Asking $95 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 45-46
Waist: 43
Sleeve: 24 ¾ (2+)
Shoulders: 19 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 37 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 ½ 
Outseam: 41
Cuffs: 1 ½ (3/4" to let out)


----------



## 32rollandrock

swb120 said:


> So after a year of buying the baddest, Traddest tweed sportcoats from TweedyDon in every shape and color imaginable, your closet is now bursting with them. But as you look at what is your personal Trad nirvana, you realize, "True Trads should have a closet-full of suits, as well, not just sportcoats." That's where I come in. This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. Not everything is strictly Trad - I have snuck a few 2-button darted items, but all are absolutely beautiful USA-made items and perfectly acceptable for a Trad's extended (disdended) closet & wardrobe.


Does Tony Lumpkin have a burglar alarm?


----------



## CMDC

So far Swb's offerings are skirting the edges of my size range and "needs." Needless to say, though, I'm nervous about future offerings and the effect on my paypal account.


----------



## DFPyne

Drops! If you like something make an offer!

1. ~42R Jos. A. Banks Olive & Green Herringbone with Blue Stripes Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket
[$50 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18.5" 
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" 
Length: 30.5"


2. ~42L J. Press Brown & Black Herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket
[$50 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24" (+1.5" to let out)
Length: 32.5"
A few small tears in the lining (see photos), but still a great jacket. 


3. Black 8.5D Black Weejuns 
[$30 Shipped]


4. Black 9 E/C Johnson & Murphy Captoe Oxfords
[$30 Shipped]


5. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$80 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"


6. Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
[$24 Shipped]


7. Allen Edmonds Macneil (9147S) Burgundy Longwings - 8.5E
Used With Box. Notice small scuffs on inside the heel, will come out with a polish and buff.
[$100 Shipped - offers welcome]


Additional photos available by request.


----------



## swb120

By the way, if you see something you like, please either claim it or make me an offer. I need to get all of this stuff out of my house, and won't be dropping prices for several weeks; instead, if no one expresses any interest in an item, it will go up on ebay quickly. But as always, I would far prefer that it find a good Trad home. Thanks!


----------



## haporth

*Vintage Wilton, Maine Black Weejuns ,11 E.*

A pair of black Bass Weejuns made in Wilton ,Maine, tagged an 11 E and in good solid condition, they would benefit from a good clean and heel caps in the future. $55. thanks.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/nueb804.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/714/nueb805.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/nueb806.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/nueb807.jpg/


----------



## jkidd41011

All those Oxxfords are killing me not being my size.


----------



## Essential

If anyone has a decent condition Canterbury belt (not too beat up) I'd be glad to buy it. I'm looking to pay around $15 shipped or I can buy it for less in person (NYC). Please pm me. I saw an earlier one posted in blue but I want to see if I can get it in other colors first.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful tweeds from 32rollandrock!*

*I have a lot of beautiful jackets and suits to pass on today, ranging from tweeds to Summer poplins--which, given the weather that we're having now, could all be appropriate Spring wear!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*Let's start with the tweeds...*_

*1) GORGEOUS 3/2 tweed sack with ALL of the trad desiderata!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is cut from a splended darkoat barleycorn tweed. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets, lapped seams down the center back and along the sleeves, a lovely single hooked center vent, and four button cuffs, featuring classic leather-covered football buttons. This jacket was also Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most underrated American clothiers, in my view--and is in absolutely beautiful condition; this was worn very sparingly, if at all. It is, as I note above, a 3/2 sack, with a wonderful lapel roll and a very soft, natural shoulder.

This is a classic American tweed, and a steal at just *$50, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29










      

*2) UNWORN Harris Tweed in Classic Herringbone!*

This is a wonderful jacket, in the classic Harris colourway of mid-brown herringbone with vertical striping--here, light sky blue and burnt orange, both very,l very subtly woven throughout the cloth. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single vent. This jacket appears to be unworn--it still has the vent sewn shut--and is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from one small flaw--a very, very small hole in the outer tweed on one arm. This is clearly not moth, nor a hanger snag--it appears simply to be a fault in the weave of the cloth. As such, I would ignore it, but should you wish to have it repaired this would be a very easy darn. (Reweaving would an extravagance!) This jacket is a contemporary two-button front jacket, with three button cuffs--all the buttons are the classic leather-covered football buttons that go so well with tweed. It was Made in the USA, and still has the original inspector's ticket in an interior pocket.

Owing to the weave fault, this jacket is a steal at merely *$40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










    

*3) UNWORN Harris Tweed in Classic Dark Brown and Peat Black Herringbone*

Cut from a beautiful herringbone Harris tweed in dark brown and peat black--a classic yet rare combination--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is also clearly unworn--the two front pockets are still basted shut, and it still has the original inspector's ticket in the inside pocket. This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with four button cuffs, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is, of course, in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for this beautiful unworn tweed!
*
*Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










    \

*4) UTTERLY MAD MEN HARRIS TWEED!*

This is wonderful--and I won't admit to how much I've tried this on hoping that it would fit me... But it's just a bit too small, alas. This jacket is utterly Mad Men... Dating from the 1960s, the Golden Era of Ivy League style, this beautiful jacket has just perfectly narrow lapels which curve elegantly into a wonderful 3/2 sack lapel roll. It also features classic two-button cuffs, and a wonderful 1960's Ivy colourway... a beautiful dark, moss green herringbone shot through very subtly with vertical striping in forest green a young chestnut. This is an absolutely fantastic jacket! It also features very soft, natural shoulders, half-canvassed and half-lining, and a center vent. It was Union Made in the USA. It does, however, have two minor flaws. First, the middle button needs to be re-stitched, so that it adheres more closely to the tweed. Second, it has a very, very small hole in the back, as shown. This is completely unnoticeable from the exterior--I only found it when I held the jacket up to the light and searched for holes from the inside. As such, it could either be ignored, or darned--or even rewoven if you're so inclined. Given this, I would rate this jacket as being iin overall Very Good condition, and hence

*asking just $35 , or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/4










      

*5) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET!*

This is one serious serious Harris Tweed jacket! Cut from traditional heavyweight Harris tweed, you could wear this and dispense with a coat on all but the most frigid of days. Perfect for shooting grouse, stalking deer, watching rugby, or even playing rugby it's so tough, this is what you think of when you think Harris Tweed. Heavy, thick, masculine, and utterly wonderful. This jacket is almost certainly British, having a three button front and English single-button cuffs. All the buttons are, of course, leather-covered football buttons. It also is fully lined and has a single vent, and is quarter-canvassed. This jacket is a lovely, dark, dark, herringbone in brown, slate grey, and chestnut, and the herringbone itself is broad and bold of the sort that's quintessentially Harris or Donegal and now so rarely seen. This jacket does have some wear to the interior label on the sole inside pocket, as well as some wear to the front edge of the closure. There is also an easily repairable tear in the lining along the seam by the vent. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at just

*$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring and Summer jackets from 32rollandrock!*

*I have an awful lot of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today from 32rollandrock, including beauties by Oxxford, J. Press, Cable Car Clothiers, and Brooks Brothers--including a gorgeous Italian 3/2 cord jacket in Loro Piana cotton cord--so, without further ado, here's the first set to be posted!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED SHIPPING IN CONUS WITH DELIVERY CONFIRMATION*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in Italy Brooks Brothers silk/wool/linen ramie jacket--fully canvassed.*

This is beautiful! The cloth has a wonderful hand and drape, and is a mixture of silk/wool/linen/ramie, in the proportions 36, 33, 24, 7. The colourway is a beautiful natural linen, and the pattern is a classic herringbone. This jacket was made for the Spring 2005 collection at Brooks Brothers, and is a classic two-button front, subtly darted contemporary cut. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $49, or lower offer. 

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 32 1/2










   

*2) STUNNING Made in Italy Brooks Brothers 3/2 cord jacket in honey-coloured Loro Piana cloth!*

This is absolutely STUNNING. Cut from beautiful, beautiful honey-coloured Loro Piana cotton cloth, this wonderful jacket from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and yet features a very high-roll 3/2 lapel. The jacket is half-canvassed, has twin vents, and is fully lined in a wonderful complementary lining. It was made in Italy. The buttons are the classic football buttons, and show only very slight patina. The hand and drape of this jacket are simply wonderful, and the nap of the cord is unworn. This beautiful, beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $70, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










      

*3) UNWORN Hickey-Freeman Classic Navy Blazer--with wonderful St George and Dragon buttons!
*
*Claimed!*

This would, on eBay, be described as NWOT--and for once that designation would not be unfair, since this is clearly unworn; all of the front pockets are still firmly basted shut. However, I tend to avoid the description of "NWOT" unless I am in possession of the item's full provenance, so while this quite possibly is new and unworn, I'm just using the latter designation.

In addition to being unworn this jacket is notable in other respects. It carries beautiful pewter-toned buttons that depict St George slaying the dragon--alone, this set of buttons is worth in the region of $40, and a bargain at that price! In addition to this it was Union-made in the USA for Hickey Freeman, and is from their Boardroom line of jackets; this was part of the main line of Hickey Freeman, and so carries the embroidered "HF" near the lower interior pocket on the left-hand side. This jacket is also fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a single vent, and is a standard contemporary two-button front, subtly darted model. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition.

*Tagged a 50R, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33

    

*4) THE $35 BRIONI tweed jacket!*

*Available in the Sales thread!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...R-OFFEER!-Brioni-tweed!&p=1287514#post1287514*

5) J. Press 3/2 sack Spring/Summer jacket.*

Another lovely jacket! This is a classic J. Press jacket for Spring or Summer, cut as a traditional 3/2 sack. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly either a silk/linen blend, or a silk/cotton blend, or possibly a linen/cotton blend. The colourway is wonderful, too, being a cream/brown herringbone with vertical sky-blue striping. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, made in the USA. It also has a single center hook vent!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/3










     

*6) STUNNING Oxxford jacket!*

*Claimed!*

Fully canvassed and quarter-lined in Oxxford's signature lining, this beautiful jacket shows clearly why Oxxford Clothes stands at the pinnacle of American tailoring. Cut from wonderful Super 100's wool, this has a beautiful drape and hand, and has utterly wonderful tailoring. This jacket has a center vent, and is in excellent condition, with the exception of literally five loose stitches in the lining in the left-hand side--a five minute fix even for a dry-cleaner tailor, or yourself. There is also a white blemish on the right-hand sleeve, at the cuff; I only found this when taking the "sleeve shot" for the main picture for this thread, so it's fairly inconspicuous, and might--or might not--come out with dry cleaning. Given this, though, I would say this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is priced accordingly. It was, of course, tailored in the USA. Oh--and if this being an Oxxford wasn't enough, it was retailed by Maus and Hoffman!

This jacket was formerly the property of a chap who served in the navy in the Second World War, was the President of a major Mid-Western construction company, and the President of several major golf clubs.... and a chap who liked his clothes!
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32

*Please note that my pictures do no justice to the wonderful richness of the colourway of this jacket, which is a lovely Virginia tobacco, linen-ish light brown!

    



7) Cable Car Clothiers Spring/Summer 3/2 sack

A wonderful, classic tradly 3/2 sack from Robert Kirk at Cable Car Clothiers--THE San Francisco purveyor of Anglo-Ivy lovelies! This jacket is a terrific example of what CCC does so well, but without the insanely hefty pricetag that it would have originally come with--CCC makes Ben Silver's pricing look reasonable! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful smaller jacket was Union-Made in the USA--and despite it having been Union-Made when Ivy was King, this is in excellent condition, apart from some minor age discoloration in the shoulder lining. It has a single center vent, a very natural shoulder, two-button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll.

Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2










    

8) BEAUTIFUL Patchwork Madras in Spring and Summer colours, by Haspel!

Claimed!

This is absolutely wonderful! The madras is a beautiful, classic set of Spring and Summer colours, all wonderfully muted and perfect complements to each other. It's half-canvassed and fully lined in a lovely antique cream lining. The buttons are wonderfully pearly and match the rest of the jacket perfectly, and the collar is stiffened with a complementary cream backing. This has a single hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the classic American company Haspel. This does have one flaw--a brown mark on one sleeve. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. Because of this, I'm 

Measurements;

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2
​      

9) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers navy blazer

This is a lovely, standard navy blazer from Brooks Brothers! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single center vent and was made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for a small scuff mark on the right-hand shoulder, which should come out easily with dry-cleaning--but no promises, of course! Given this, I'm

asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, but please see measurements:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

10) Land's End cotton jacket--with patch pockets!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely cotton jacket was Made in the USA. It has a center vent, contemporary two-button front, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. This is a very well-made jacket that's in excellent condition, apart from a small brown blemish in the lining.

Asking just $35, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 40R, but see measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8










     *


----------



## ballmouse

John Molloy Fisherman Sweater. *$30 + free shipping in CONUS. Feel free to make an offer!*
100% Pure New Wool.
Made in Ireland.

Chest: 44" (22" pit-to-pit)
Sleeve (From armpit): 19"
Length (from top of back collar): 27"

I also recommend that the wearer have at minimum a 16.5" neck, as it doesn't look as nice if your neck is small (like with mine).


----------



## ballmouse

Blue Herringbone Harris Tweed SC. About 38R/40R. *$30 + free shipping in CONUS! Feel free to make an offer!*

Shoulder: 17.75"
Chest: 20.75"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 30.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring and Summer suits from 32rollandrock!*

*I have five classic Spring/Summer suits to pass on today, from 32rollandrock! *

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*. International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) c. 41L Hand-tailored Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid suit*

*Claimed!*

*2) Lovely Burberry suit*

Burberry suits and jackets tend not to get much love here--and rightly so, perhaps, when they're at full retail. But this is nowhere close to full retail, and is an absolute steal! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. The cloth is lovely; a mini-herringbone in mid-grey,with subtle pinstriping of lilac purple and leaf green running vertically throughout it. It was Made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does, however, have some minor flaws: There's a tiny thread pull on the right lapel, and three more equally small and unnoticeable thread pulls by the shoulder. There's also a tiny moth nibble on the cuff, which won't be seen at all unless your co-workers are extremely observant ants. However, given these flaws i'm asking a very, very low

*$35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1 1/4) plus 1" cuff.










       

*3) GORGEOUS Hickey Freeman green Glen Plaid suit*

This suit is absolutely beautiful, and perfect for Spring and Summer! Cut from a beautiful Spring-green glen plaid--which my pictures do not do justice to at all--this suit is fully canvassed and fully lined. Made in the USA, it features a single center vent, and contemporary styling, having a two-button closure and darts. It features the embroidered "HF" logo on the interior lining, and is from the "Canterbury" range of suits. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have interior buttons for suspenders as well as belt loops. With the exception of two small dots inside the lining at the side (ink?) this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4 
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+1 1/4) with 1" cuff.










   

*4) Hickey Freeman cream suit. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this suit is perfect for Summer! Cut from 100% wool in cream, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features HF's signature lining. This is from the Boardroom collection, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This does, however, have two flaws: There's a blemish on the lapel, as shown, and a smaller blemish on the right sleeve. These might or might not come out with dry cleaning, and so I'm asking just enough for the full suit to cover the cost of the trosuers, which being cut from cream wool will work well as odd summer trousers. 

*So, asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 21 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+3 1/4)










     

*5) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*

The Ivy summer classic! Half-canvassed and fully lined, his classic summer suit is in olive--the traditional alternative to tan! It features a single center vent, and a contemporary two-button, darted cut. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--apart from some dry-cleaner pinpricks near one pocket in the lining!

*Asking just $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 (+ 3/4) plus 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available--with drops!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $28, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*
2) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R.*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*3) THE PERFECT "MAD MEN" JACKET! Canvassed 3/2 sack, beautiful collar roll, Union Made in the USA! *

"Mad Men" has begun, and here's your opportunity to acquire the perfect "Mad Men" jacket! Beautifully cut from dark, dark, green mini-herringbone cloth with a thin vertical stripe of petrol blue_* (see the close-up clickable thumbnail of the lapel roll for the best view of this)*_, the cut of this jacket is simply superb. A classic 3/2 sack, it has a wonderful and elegant lapel roll that's clearly never been mis-pressed in its life, which leads perfectly to the lapels... which, since this was Union-Made in the USA in the later 1960's, are not overly narrow but perfect for the balance of the jacket. This jacket also features classic two-button cuffs and a center hook vent. Naturally, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has wonderfully natural shoulders. It's also cut from light- to mid-weight cloth, so it could readily be worn this Spring! 

I should note that my pictures don't this justice at all--this is easily one of the nicest jackets of this sort I've come across, and I've seen plenty! It's in absolutely excellent condition--I was shocked when I saw the type of Union tag it had inside!

*Asking just $42, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquires are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/8










    

*4) RARE ORIGINAL ABERCROMBIE & FITCH--NOT the same company as now has this name!--CLASSIC 3/2 sack navy blazer*

Let's start with some history--the "Abercrombie & Fitch" that made this jacket is NOT the same A&F that caters to half-dressed mall-roaming teenagers today! The A&F that made this jacket was founded in 1892 and closed in 1976; the name was then bought and resurrected by Oshman's Sporting Goods in 1978, who sold it on to The Limited in 1988.... and you know the grim results!

The Abercrombie and Fitch that made THIS jacket was the original version--the elite, elite (think Purdey elite) sporting goods store that is reputed to have sold Hemingway the shotgun that he used to kill himself. Its wares were seriously expensive, and justly so--as this jacket attests. Although there's no fabric content listed this is clearly from from some very, very nice woolen cloth indeed, as demonstrated both by the hand and drape. The colourway is lovely, too--a wonderful, deep, rich navy, perfectly commensurate with the quality of this blazer. And the cut does the fabric full justice--a classic 3/2 sack, this has an absolutely wonderful lapel roll, which clearly hasn't ever been miss-pressed in its life. This jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also carries the highly-desirable and now increasingly rare green-on-black interior label identifying this as a REAL Abercrombie and Fitch item! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and judging by the Union label just before A&F's demise.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it could have been bought yesterday 9and would have cost a small fortune had it been!)

*Asking just $45, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, for this wonderful piece of American clothing history! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19










    

*5) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA*

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.

*Asking just $25.*

      

*6) PERFECT FOR SPRING! MADE IN ENGLAND, 100% COTTON, Aquascutum Trenchcoat, size 42L. *

Few Aquascutum coats are Made in England now, a trend their rival Burberry has also succumbed to, and fewer still are the highly-desirable 100% cotton... and this is both! Moreover, this has all of the bells and whistles that you'd want in a trench, while cut without a gunflap--bad news for purists or followers of Bogart, perhaps, but good news for persons who want their trenches to be more functional in a modern setting, and so prefer them to lack the bulk that that flap can give.

This classic doublebreasted coat has the backcape covering the shoulders, the quadruple stitched belt complete with D-rings for maps and other useful items for trench warfare, the lambchop throat latch concealed under the collar--this latch is, by the way, fully adjustable with buttons--adjustable cuffs, and leather covered buckles at cuff and belt. It also has raglan sleeves, epaulettes, and a single vent that's closed with a button (still firmly attached!)

This coat is fully lined in cotton with the signature Aquascutum lining, and has interior pockets for maps--or receipts, newspapers, and paper change! The two slash pockets are lined in thick cotton, and have a feature that Burberry coats lack, and that I have only seen on a Turnbull & Asser trench that passed through my hands some time ago--buttons on the flaps hat allow the pockets to be opened wider for easier access.

This is terrific, practical coat, that's perfect for Spring!

It does, however, have a few issues. First, and worst, the belt buckle, while attached, is broken, and so should be replaced. (Or else ignored, if you don't belt your trench!) The cuffs are starting to fray slightly--a standard problem with cotton trenchcoats--as is the hem. There are also several scuffs and blemishes from wear throughout, especially near the hem and over the shoulders--but these will very likely come out with dry cleaning.

Given these issues, then, this coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and, as such, rather than asking in excess of $250--a low price for an all-cotton made in England trench from either Burberry or Aquascutum--how *about $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*? You could replace the buckle for around $20 or less, have it dry cleaned, and you'll have a superb coat for under a hundred! 

*Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (underarm to hem): 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 46










           

Flaws:

  

*7) Brooks Brothers Coat in wool/cashmere. c. 46R.
*
Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a very nice, classic coat from Brooks Brothers. It features four button cuffs (with Brooks Brothers buttons!) and two slanted front pockets. It's in a classic and versatile black, and is cut from 70/30 wool/cashmere. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 45








   

*8) Small LODEN-FREY Outer Jacket--Peacoat, Donkey Jacket, Working Heritage-type coat! *

Made by Austria's premier maker of loden outerwear, this rugged yet classic jacket is one of those rare garments that would be just as much at home On the Waterfront as it would be on an Ivy League campus during the Golden Era of Ivy clothing--although perhaps this is not surprising, given Loden's heritage as a premier maker of sturdy Austrain workwear that was adopted by the WASPs of New England as their own. (There's a reason the largest purveyer of Loden-Frey outerwear in America is located in Princeton!)

Cut as a short jacket (to be worn around waist length), this jacket features two functional (of course!) outer chest flapped pockets, and two functional jetted handwarmer pockets that are trimmed with what seems to be alcantara. It also features working cuffs secured with a single cuff button, and what sems to be alcantara across the shoulders, for additional durability and warmth. It is fully lined, and features two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. All of the buttons are classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks; all are securely fastened. The exterior seams are all lapped and double stitched.

The jacket is classic black, and was Made in Austria by Loden-Frey. It's all wool--naturally!

The interior label is detached at the top, but if you wish I will have this repaired before shipping. It is also clearly worn, featuring minor piling throughout--but this is simply a detail, as you really wouldn't want a jacket like this to be pristine, although it could be improved by a dry-clean just to freshen it up. As such, I would rate this as being in Very Good condition.

New, these coats retail for a small fortune. However, I'm asking just* $39, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2 (remember, this is cut as a shorter jacket)


----------



## TweedyDon

The Stafford Harris Tweed, the HF 50R navy blazer, the Irish linen tie, the kangaroo emblmatic, the Tie Rack tie, the Barney's tie and the W. Chas tie have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Calling MacRae!*

You need to empty your Inbox, so I can respond to your PM with a "Yes"!


----------



## CMDC

Three shirts tonight...

Brooks Brothers navy w/red & light blue stripe polo
Size L
Pit to Pit: 23; Length 28

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers pink polo
Size L
Pit to Pit: 23.5: Length: 28

$20 conus



















Orvis pink unistripe bd short sleeve madras w/flap pocket
Made in India
Size XXL
Pit to Pit: 27: Length 32

Flap pocket button needs to be replaced--there is a spare on the placket

$20 conus


----------



## Taken Aback

TweedyDon said:


> The Stafford Harris Tweed, *the HF 50R navy blazer*, the Irish linen tie, the kangaroo emblmatic, the Tie Rack tie, the Barney's tie and the W. Chas tie have all been claimed--thank you!


Ah, sorry I missed it. I hope it wasn't _too_ affordable.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Alden for Brooks Brothers 8.5 D Shell Cordovan LHS Penny Loafer*

Alden for Brooks Brothers 8.5 D Shell Cordovan LHS Penny Loafer

































Bought these off DFPyne. They are great shoes, but a bit small for me. Just trying to get back what I have in them. Price is $250 via Paypal gift (or add 4%), which includes shipping.

*bags not included


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts--mainly from 32rollandrock!*











*I have several shirts to pass on today!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $16

 

2) Lord and Taylor. Contrast collar. 16.5-34/35. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $12.

  

4) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. *Claimed!*

 

5) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $18

 

6) Land's End. 16.5-34/35. A beautiful shirt, with Spring-green checks over a cream background! Excellent condition. $15.

  

7) Brooks Brothers stripes. 17-32/33. Non-iron. $14

 

8) Land's End. 17.5-34. This is NWT, BUT it does have a blemish in the shoulder area--a small area of yellowish discolouration.(This was a catalogue return.) Hence, this is FREE with at least one other shirt!

  

9) Britches of Georgetown. 16.5-35. This has several ingrained but very small rust stains on the right sleeve, as shown, hence this is FREE--just pay shipping costs!

 

10) Pendleton wool shirt. In a lovely rustic pattern, this was Made in the USA! It does have a couple of weak spots in the weave, one of which is shown, and one of which is on the cuff. Hence, just $7.


----------



## dkoernert

I am looking for a standard navy blazer, size 42R. Anyone got one lying around?


----------



## oldominion

Brooks Brothers vintage poplin sack, 3/2 roll, two patch pockets, khaki color...Listed as 44R and that feels about right to this 42/43R guy. Perfect condition and I'm truly bummed it does not fit. PM me for photos and measurements. Will try to get some up later. 

$40.

A perfect Spring/Summer sportcoat...


----------



## swb120

BB cashmere blazer, BB glen plaid sportcoat, John Wanamaker tweed suit and Vineyard Vines pants are now claimed - thank you. Everything else is available - please make some offers before my wife either a) divorces me, or b) calls the show Hoarders to schedule an intervention!

Here are pics of the three items I forgot to add photos for while I could still edit the post:

1) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red*. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures *22" pit to pit*. *Sleeves: 24 3/4"* from shoulder seam to end of cuff.

Asking $30>$25>$20>*$15 shipped CONUS*.

 

2) *Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, sz. 16-33*. No flaws; lovely shirt - looks nearly new; great collar roll.

Asking *$25 shipped CONUS*.









 

3) *Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA*. Like new. If you've been looking for one, you won't find a nicer one in better condition. Hits below the waist.

Asking $85>70>*$60 shipped or Best Offer*.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 25.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Shoulders: 20.5-20.75
Length (BOC): 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring Caps from 32rollandrock!*










*I have several caps to pass on today! *

*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS.

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Made in Ireland wool cap; a lovely Spring green! Size M; 23" interior circumference. $18

 

2) Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. Some discolouration to the interior, and mino pilling throughout, hence just $8.

 

3) Cotton checked cap. Made in the USA. Very Good condition; could use a clean. Size L; interior is 23.5". Asking $10.

  

4) Made in the USA wool flat cap from Pendleton. Very Good condition. Size M; 21.5" interior. Asking $12.

 

5) Made in the USA leather cap. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15


----------



## trgolf

I am looking for a Navy or Charcol Gray Suit - 42 Short. Would love a high end fully canvassed suit.


----------



## dkoernert

To clarify my WTB post earlier, I am looking for a CHEAP navy blazer for travel this spring/summer. Darted, 2 button, 3/2, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## CMDC

Here's a really nice vintage piece from a long gone DC area clothier.

Olive w/light blue overlay 3/2 sack worsted wool sport coat
The color is a bit darker than it appears in the pix
1/2 lined w/ funky polka dot lining
Hook vent; swelled seams on the lapel

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 26 +3 underneath

The middle button is loose and will need to be re-sewn.

$40 conus


----------



## The Rambler

Sussex made superb suits - wonder when they disappeared? Farnsworth-Reed went out of business in the early 70s, a victim of overly agressive expansion into shopping malls, then a new thing. Their main store on, I think, F Street, was magnificent.


----------



## Acacian

CMDC said:


> Here's a really nice vintage piece from a long gone DC area clothier.
> 
> Olive w/light blue overlay 3/2 sack worsted wool sport coat
> The color is a bit darker than it appears in the pix
> 1/2 lined w/ funky polka dot lining
> Hook vent; swelled seams on the lapel
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 26 +3 underneath


Wow. Farnsworth Reed, Ltd. went out of business 43 years ago!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^That's amazing!


----------



## closerlook

I need to start collecting royalties for these photographs already.



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers 8.5 D Shell Cordovan LHS Penny Loafer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these off DFPyne. They are great shoes, but a bit small for me. Just trying to get back what I have in them. Price is $250 via Paypal gift (or add 4%), which includes shipping.
> 
> *bags not included


----------



## nerdykarim

closerlook said:


> I need to start collecting royalties for these photographs already.


Are those the shoes I sent you? If so, I was the original purchaser of those (BB in Atlanta, GA)

Funny to see how things make their way around the country.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

"size 8.5 shell lhs swap box"


----------



## TweedyDon

The Corbin tweed for Woody's, the 46R BB blazer, the Mad Men Harris tweed 3/2 sack for Beacon's, the Oxxford jacket, the 50R HF jacket, the Haspel madras jacket, the 41L glen plaid BB suit, the green glen plaid HF suit, and the Stafford Harris tweed have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

I should have sent my Corbin canvassed sack tweed to Tweedy Don to sell. At this point, I'll end up donating it!


----------



## 32rollandrock

At least there are plenty of pictures.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> "size 8.5 shell lhs swap box"


----------



## Yuca

*English special!*

English special!

Church's brogues, made in England, size UK7F, which is equivalent to a US 7.5D to 8D (closer to the former).

I bought these new (at great expense) around a decade ago, I haven't worn them much and they have no defects, although the original soles and heels will need replacing soon. Unbelievably I got rid of the original box (apologies), however I still have the original shoe bags and the original paper affixed to the box. These are seriously high quality shoes, with many decades of hard wear left.

Yours for a bargain price of $60 inc. shipping to the US (non-US enquiries welcome).

　
Burberry singlebreasted raincoat, tagged 38R, which is a generous fit leaving ample room for a jacket beneath. (N.B. It actually states 48R, which is a European 38R.) Made in England, shell is poly/nylon, lining is pure wool. I bought this new from a seconds shop (at great expense) around a decade ago, I still cannot find any defect however as you can see there is a line on the label. I have worn it a bit but not loads, so there are no stains or visible wear.

Yours for a bargain price of $50 inc. shipping to the US (non-US enquiries welcome).

Length from toc 41"

p2p 23.5"

　
Burberry windbreaker, tagged 36R (again this is a generous fit - as it should be), 55% poly 45% cotton.

Another one I bought new (at great expense) around a decade ago, I have worn it a bit (despite being too small for me) and there is a barely perceptible stain on the collar.

Yours for a bargain price of $40 inc. shipping to the US (non-US enquiries welcome).

Length from toc 29"

p2p 23"


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three shirts tonight...
> 
> Brooks Brothers navy w/red & light blue stripe polo
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length 28
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis pink unistripe bd short sleeve madras w/flap pocket
> Made in India
> Size XXL
> Pit to Pit: 27: Length 32
> 
> Flap pocket button needs to be replaced--there is a spare on the placket
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cashmere sweater from 32rollandrock*

This is beautiful; a lovely, pale, heathery grey with saddle shoulders! It's in excellent condition, although please note the small red smudge on the label, and that the label is attached only at the two top corners. Size M.

*Claimed!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

Chest: 22 1/4
Length: 24
Sleeve: c. 33

 

*I also have a XL Made in Italy sweater from efdll in the Sales Forum; that's gossamer light and perfect for layering! It's here:

*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...om-Barney-s-from-efdll.&p=1288098#post1288098


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yuca is bringing it with some amazing deals.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

esp. considering those prices _include_ shipping to the us.


----------



## Tilton

Anyone have a 48L seersucker or madras jacket up for grabs? I thrifted a 50R last summer and finally put it on today, too big. 

If anyone wants a no-name, but NWOT 50R seersucker jacket, get at me. I'll post pics later. $20.


----------



## closerlook

nerdykarim said:


> Are those the shoes I sent you? If so, I was the original purchaser of those (BB in Atlanta, GA)
> 
> Funny to see how things make their way around the country.


they are indeed, Karim.
One day they will fit someone and they will be the happiest guy in the world.


----------



## closerlook

I just wanted to report that the sack i got from Palmettoking is wonderful and it arrived in a jiffy.


----------



## DFPyne

closerlook said:


> they are indeed, Karim.
> One day they will fit someone and they will be the happiest guy in the world.


Brotherhood of the Traveling Shells?


----------



## DFPyne

More Drops! If you like something make an offer!

1. ~42L J. Press Brown & Black Herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket
[$42 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24" (+1.5" to let out)
Length: 32.5"
A few small tears in the lining (see photos), but still a great jacket. 


2. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$65 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"


3. Black 8.5D Black Weejuns 
[$25 Shipped]


4. Black 9 E/C Johnson & Murphy Made in the USA Captoe Oxfords
[$25 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
[$23 Shipped]


Additional photos available by request.

Sold:
- Allen Edmonds Macneil (9147S) Burgundy Longwings - 8.5E
- ~42R Jos. A. Banks Olive & Grey Herringbone with Blue Stripes Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket


----------



## dkoernert

Thanks to everyone that responded to my want post. The generosity in this community is outstanding!


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> The Corbin tweed for Woody's, the 46R BB blazer, the Mad Men Harris tweed 3/2 sack for Beacon's, the Oxxford jacket, the 50R HF jacket, the Haspel madras jacket, the 41L glen plaid BB suit, the green glen plaid HF suit, and the Stafford Harris tweed have all been claimed--thank you!


The CCC 3/2 sack has also been claimed, as has the "excellent" BB OCBD and the Thane sweater. Thank you!


----------



## hookem12387

Sorry this is late for Easter delivery, but here's a great piece.

$40 shipped 
3/2 bleeding madras sack
Brent & Co.

S2S: 17.5
P2P: 19
BOC: 31
Sl: 25


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets and suits, with some price drops!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) UNWORN Harris Tweed in Classic Dark Brown and Peat Black Herringbone*

Cut from a beautiful herringbone Harris tweed in dark brown and peat black--a classic yet rare combination--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is also clearly unworn--the two front pockets are still basted shut, and it still has the original inspector's ticket in the inside pocket. This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with four button cuffs, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is, of course, in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, for this beautiful unworn tweed!
*
*Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










    \

*2) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET!*

This is one serious serious Harris Tweed jacket! Cut from traditional heavyweight Harris tweed, you could wear this and dispense with a coat on all but the most frigid of days. Perfect for shooting grouse, stalking deer, watching rugby, or even playing rugby it's so tough, this is what you think of when you think Harris Tweed. Heavy, thick, masculine, and utterly wonderful. This jacket is almost certainly British, having a three button front and English single-button cuffs. All the buttons are, of course, leather-covered football buttons. It also is fully lined and has a single vent, and is quarter-canvassed. This jacket is a lovely, dark, dark, herringbone in brown, slate grey, and chestnut, and the herringbone itself is broad and bold of the sort that's quintessentially Harris or Donegal and now so rarely seen. This jacket does have some wear to the interior label on the sole inside pocket, as well as some wear to the front edge of the closure. There is also an easily repairable tear in the lining along the seam by the vent. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at just

*$28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29









     

*3) RARE ORIGINAL ABERCROMBIE & FITCH--NOT the same company as now has this name!--CLASSIC 3/2 sack navy blazer. *

Let's start with some history--the "Abercrombie & Fitch" that made this jacket is NOT the same A&F that caters to half-dressed mall-roaming teenagers today! The A&F that made this jacket was founded in 1892 and closed in 1976; the name was then bought and resurrected by Oshman's Sporting Goods in 1978, who sold it on to The Limited in 1988.... and you know the grim results!

The Abercrombie and Fitch that made THIS jacket was the original version--the elite, elite (think Purdey elite) sporting goods store that is reputed to have sold Hemingway the shotgun that he used to kill himself. Its wares were seriously expensive, and justly so--as this jacket attests. Although there's no fabric content listed this is clearly from from some very, very nice woolen cloth indeed, as demonstrated both by the hand and drape. The colourway is lovely, too--a wonderful, deep, rich navy, perfectly commensurate with the quality of this blazer. And the cut does the fabric full justice--a classic 3/2 sack, this has an absolutely wonderful lapel roll, which clearly hasn't ever been miss-pressed in its life. This jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also carries the highly-desirable and now increasingly rare green-on-black interior label identifying this as a REAL Abercrombie and Fitch item! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and judging by the Union label just before A&F's demise.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it could have been bought yesterday 9and would have cost a small fortune had it been!)

*Asking just $40, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, for this wonderful piece of American clothing history! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19










    

*4) THE PERFECT "MAD MEN" JACKET! Canvassed 3/2 sack, beautiful collar roll, Union Made in the USA!*

"Mad Men" has begun, and here's your opportunity to acquire the perfect "Mad Men" jacket! Beautifully cut from dark, dark, green mini-herringbone cloth with a thin vertical stripe of petrol blue_* (see the close-up clickable thumbnail of the lapel roll for the best view of this)*_, the cut of this jacket is simply superb. A classic 3/2 sack, it has a wonderful and elegant lapel roll that's clearly never been mis-pressed in its life, which leads perfectly to the lapels... which, since this was Union-Made in the USA in the later 1960's, are not overly narrow but perfect for the balance of the jacket. This jacket also features classic two-button cuffs and a center hook vent. Naturally, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has wonderfully natural shoulders. It's also cut from light- to mid-weight cloth, so it could readily be worn this Spring! 

I should note that my pictures don't this justice at all--this is easily one of the nicest jackets of this sort I've come across, and I've seen plenty! It's in absolutely excellent condition--I was shocked when I saw the type of Union tag it had inside!

*Asking just $35, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquires are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/8










    

*5) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin; Made in the USA*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $26, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*6) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL.

*Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*7) Made in Italy Brooks Brothers silk/wool/linen ramie jacket--fully canvassed.*

This is beautiful! The cloth has a wonderful hand and drape, and is a mixture of silk/wool/linen/ramie, in the proportions 36, 33, 24, 7. The colourway is a beautiful natural linen, and the pattern is a classic herringbone. This jacket was made for the Spring 2005 collection at Brooks Brothers, and is a classic two-button front, subtly darted contemporary cut. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and hence is a steal

a*t just $45, or lower offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Waist: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 32 1/2











   

*8) STUNNING Made in Italy Brooks Brothers 3/2 cord jacket in honey-coloured Loro Piana cloth!*

This is absolutely STUNNING. Cut from beautiful, beautiful honey-coloured Loro Piana cotton cloth, this wonderful jacket from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and yet features a very high-roll 3/2 lapel. The jacket is half-canvassed, has twin vents, and is fully lined in a wonderful complementary lining. It was made in Italy. The buttons are the classic football buttons, and show only very slight patina. The hand and drape of this jacket are simply wonderful, and the nap of the cord is unworn. This beautiful, beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $55, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










      

*9) THE $25 BRIONI tweed jacket!*

This is lovely! Hand tailored in Italy by Brioni for Maus & Hoffman, this has the beautiful hand and drape that you'd expect from Brioni. Moreover, the colourway and pattering of the tweed is wonderful--a classic, light brown herringbone. The jacket is, of course, fully lined in Brioni's signature lining, and the jacket is fully canvassed. There's no fabric content listed, but this appears to be either camelhair, or a very soft cashmere and wool blend--my suspicion is the latter. (It mght also be lambswool, but since this is a Brioni I suspect not.) It has a single center vent.

Alas, this does have some issue--although nothing that a good tailor couldn't easily fix. First, there is a snag on the left-hand sleeve, as shown. Second, the sleeves were clearly either being taken up or let down, and this job was abandoned half-way through, and so they are unfinished with the lining only being basted to them, or else loose. The jacket's locker loop is also off on one side, and it could use a press to rid it of storage wrinkles. There is also a blemish to the lining at the bottom. None of these issues, though, are especially major, but they do need attention--and so this is only in Good condition. As such, I'm

asking *just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










       

*10) J. Press 3/2 sack Spring/Summer jacket.*

Another lovely jacket! This is a classic J. Press jacket for Spring or Summer, cut as a traditional 3/2 sack. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly either a silk/linen blend, or a silk/cotton blend, or possibly a linen/cotton blend. The colourway is wonderful, too, being a cream/brown herringbone with vertical sky-blue striping. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, made in the USA. It also has a single center hook vent!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/3










     

*11) Land's End cotton jacket--with patch pockets!*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely cotton jacket was Made in the USA. It has a center vent, contemporary two-button front, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. This is a very well-made jacket that's in excellent condition, apart from a small brown blemish in the lining.
*
Asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40R, but see measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8










     

*12) Lovely Burberry suit*

Burberry suits and jackets tend not to get much love here--and rightly so, perhaps, when they're at full retail. But this is nowhere close to full retail, and is an absolute steal! It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. The cloth is lovely; a mini-herringbone in mid-grey,with subtle pinstriping of lilac purple and leaf green running vertically throughout it. It was Made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does, however, have some minor flaws: There's a tiny thread pull on the right lapel, and three more equally small and unnoticeable thread pulls by the shoulder. There's also a tiny moth nibble on the cuff, which won't be seen at all unless your co-workers are extremely observant ants. However, given these flaws i'm asking a very, very low

*$30, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1 1/4) plus 1" cuff.










       

*13) Hickey Freeman cream suit. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this suit is perfect for Summer! Cut from 100% wool in cream, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features HF's signature lining. This is from the Boardroom collection, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This does, however, have two flaws: There's a blemish on the lapel, as shown, and a smaller blemish on the right sleeve. These might or might not come out with dry cleaning, and so I'm asking just enough for the full suit to cover the cost of the trosuers, which being cut from cream wool will work well as odd summer trousers. 

*So, asking just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 21 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+3 1/4)










     

*14) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*

The Ivy summer classic! Half-canvassed and fully lined, his classic summer suit is in olive--the traditional alternative to tan! It features a single center vent, and a contemporary two-button, darted cut. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--apart from some dry-cleaner pinpricks near one pocket in the lining!

*Asking just $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 (+ 3/4) plus 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## Bermuda

3 Polo Ralph Lauren shirts for 20$ each shipped to the CONUS. (Shipping will cost me about 6$) All in excellent condition and barely worn. They were recently laundered and just need a bit of ironing. Up first is a yellow oxford size XL. 

Next we have a burgundy/cream striped oxford. Neck is 17 1/2. Sleeves are 36/37



Next is a silky smooth lightweight thin black/white pinstripe neck size 17 1/2. Sleeve 34/35


----------



## Dimitri

I'm looking for a navy sports jacket with flap pockets and no darts and a winter coat.

My measurements are:

shoulders: 16,9 inch

sleeve (from shoulder): 24,4 inch

chest circum: 35,8 inch

I need regulars.

I'm also in the market for two pairs of pants. I'm looking for slim, flat front, tapered chinos/khakis or moleskins in bright colors (ideally khaki, tan or off white) with no more than four pockets and with buttons on both back pockets that are heavy enough for winter (I'd buy ones that are too thin for winter if the price is very low).

Measurements:

Waist: 32 - 33 (ideally 32 1/2 - 33 1/2, as I understand non whole number sizes aren't made, but sometimes things measure different than what it says on the label)

Outseam (measured from bottom of waistband): in the neighborhood of 38 1/4

If you have a pair of pants that could fit me, could you please also provide the rise measurement.

I'm also looking for button up shirts and polos but I can only take them on the very cheap. Only if the price with shipping is <30 per piece, because if it's over that then I have to pay customs and taxes so it makes more sense for me to buy something locally (I think shipping to me from USA should run around $15-$20, but I'm not sure).

The polos I'm looking primarily for striped shirts (preferably with contrast collars) and rugby shirts, but maybe also bright ivy-ish solid colors.

For shirts I'm looking for either solid colored ones or ones with vertical, no horizontal stripes, and no buttons for holding the collar in place.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Drop...



DoghouseReilly said:


> *Madras Sportcoat, marked 41R
> *
> 
> 
> *Marked a 41R, but would fit a 40L nicely. *
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder: 17-7/8"
> Across the chest: 20"
> Bottom of collar to bottom of jacket: 31-7/8"
> Shoulder seam to cuff: 26" (~2-3/4" to let)
> 
> Two button, darted, with a hook vent. In perfect condition. Made for Mister Guy: a St. Louis institution.
> 
> Yours for *$40 *shipped.


----------



## swb120

******Take $10 off any of the below:******

This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. All are absolutely beautiful USA-made items.

*Allen Edmonds "Glasglow" model black split-toe loafers. Sz 8D*. Beautiful condition. Personally, my split-toe dress shoes (AE & Alden) are my favorite dress shoes. There are great for work, for travel (through airports) or casual/hipster wear.

Measurements: 11 5/8 x 4. *Asking $85 shipped*.









   

1. *Brooks Brothers medium blue poplin 3/2 sack suit. Tagged sz 36S*. ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed, suspender buttons.

*SOLD*.

2. *New model Hickey Freeman dark gray suit, "Madison" model, sz 38-39S *(rely on measurements). Fully-lined, full canvassed, double vent. Triple pinstripe - 2 very faint light blue with 1 light tan in the center stripes. But a very tasteful, lovely suit. Tagged size 40S. Flat front pants, cuffed. *$175 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 40
Waist: 37
Sleeve: 22 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length: 29 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 34 (2 ½ - 3 to let out)
Inseam: 27 ¼ 
Outseam: 36
Cuffs: 1 ½ (1/2 to let out)









        

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 37 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

6. *Oxxford dark brown flannel suit, with tan (or perhaps very light burgundy) pinstripes. Sz 40S-R* (rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, full canvassed, center vent, ¼ lined, "Super 100 wool", "Lake Forest" model. Tagged size 40. Pleated pants (single pleat), cuffed. *Asking $105 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 24 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 34 (2 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¾ 
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 ½ to let out)









          

7. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model, in a Mad Men-esque medium gray-blue with pinstripe. sz 41-42R* (rely on measurements). Tagged size 42R. 97% wool, 3% cashmere. Fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated pants, cuffed. Beautiful suit in a less common but gorgeous shade of blue. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 35 (2 ½ - 3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ½ 
Outseam: 39 ½ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (3/4 to let out)









      

8. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

9. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $225 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

10. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 rolled sack Glen plaid sportcoat. Sz 42R *(rely on measurements). "1818" model. 100% camel hair. Luxurious soft feel - feels like cashmere. Gray-black-white with light blue windowpane. Fully lined. These are vastly underappreciated on our forum - the camel hair and the Glen plaid are beautiful - it's an amazing sportcoat.

*SOLD*.

11. Gorgeous *Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere navy sportcoat*. Fully-lined, made in Canada, tagged sz 43R. Like new. Ok, sure it's 3 button and darted, but it's a great sportcoat for casual wear (and you could get the lapels repressed to slightly roll/hide the 3d button).

 *SOLD.*

12. *Amazing tweed 3/2 sack by unknown maker for iconic Philadelphia department store John Wanamaker's Penn Square Shop. Sz. 43-44R *(rely on measurements). Beautiful heavy charcoal/dark gray herringbone, ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed.

*SOLD*.

13. *Hickey Freeman Collection navy suit, Canterbury model, size 44R.* Tagged sz 44 (rely on measurements). 2 button, darted, fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated, cuffed pants, with suspender buttons, lined to knee. Beautiful wardrobe staple. A staple - a beautiful suit. HF suits retails for $1500-2000. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42 ½
Shoulders: 20 ¼
Length: 31 ½
Sleeve: 25 (1+ to let out)
Trouser waist: 36 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Inseam: 27 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ½ (1/2" to let out)









       

14. *Hickey Freeman Collection , dark gray with subtle light blue & gray pinstripes, sz 44L *(rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, fully-lined, full canvassed. Tagged sz 44L. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 25 ¾ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ¾ 
Length: 32 ½ 
Trousers waist: 34
Inseam: 32
Outseam: 44
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)


----------



## DFPyne

8.5D Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings 
[$120 Shipped]



Additional photos available.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Burberry suit and the Brioni jacket are now claimed, as is the Land's End Harris tweed--thank you!


----------



## dkoernert

I can't believe I missed that Brioni.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks longsleeve madras shirts*

Two BB madras shirts. Slim fit. Medium. Both purchased new last year. Each worn and laundered once. Sitting in closet since.
$SOLD


----------



## TDI GUY

^^^Madras shirts above have been sold^^^


----------



## jwooten

Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Tweed - Grey Glen Plaid with yellow, red, blue and green in the weave. 
3 roll 2 with lower patch pockets. 1/4 Lined. Swelled Edges. Grey Horn buttons (2 on sleeve). No Flaws(that I can find!)
Tagged 44L:
Shoulders - 19"
P2P - 26"
Waist - 21.5"
Bottom of Collar Length - 32 3/4"
Sleeves - 25 1/2" ( 2" material extra, probably 1 1/2 to let out)









Lovely collar roll and good drape. Medium weight tweed, perfect for fall and spring or layered with a shetland in winter.

Asking $55 OBO shipped in the US.


----------



## Atterberg

I have a pair of black AE Kenwood loafers in 10.5D. I've decided I don't enjoy wearing loafers. Would anyone be interested in making an exchange? I'm most interested in 48R jackets or 16.5-34/35 dress shirts but open to other offers.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A good day for *10 D*s!!!

Nice *shell cordovan* offerings in rarely seen makes. Also, a staple offering for the wide footed trad: *8.5 EEE*. Two nice *Southwick* suits for the smallish trad. And, a fantastic Made in England *Baracuta* navy trench with the zip-in liner!

*Allen Edmonds Polo Shell Cordovan, 10 D/B*

Excellent condition. Moderate use.

*$240 shipped.*











*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Shell Cordovan Full-strap Beefroll Pennies, 10 D*

A beautiful shoe in a very handsome mahogany finish. Excellent condition: soles are rock solid with very little wear, but the rubber heel cap will need to be replaced soon.

*$200 shipped.*











*Nettleton LHS Shell Cordovan Penny, 10 D*

Gorgeous, gorgeous color--a sort of dark cherry, much like the syrup I pressed last fall from the wild cherries that grow profusely along the fencerows and fallow fields around here. Also excellent condition, and also somewhat disproportionate heel edge wear in comparison to the outsole proper (which, again, is solid as a rock and nearly 100%).

*$260 shipped.*











*Allen Edmonds Grayson, 8.5 EEE/E*

Excellent condition, little worn. There are some light scuffs, etc., but nothing that isn't usually handled with a routine buff and polish.

*$85 shipped.*











Two nice vintage Southwick suits from the same wardrobe:

*Southwick POW Sack Suit, 38 S*

No, not prisoner-of-war...Prince of Wales! Nice condition, but you'll notice there is some loose stitching where the collar attaches to the lining--easy fix, but still:

*Sold.*

Sh: 18", Ch: 21", Sl: 23.5", L(boc): 29.5"
W: 32', Ins: 26.5" (3" to let)











*Southwick Sack Suit with Overcheck, 38 S*

Also very nice condition with a minor flaw; by the left pocket in front is a faint spot (and some hanger wear in the lining at the shoulders). My guess is that if you point it out to your dry cleaner, they'll take care of it... Nevertheless, still:

*Only $45 shipped.* (Both suits, $80 shipped.)

Sh: 18.5", Ch: 21.5", Sl: 22.5", L(boc): 29"
W: 32', Ins: 26.5" (3" to let)











*Baracuta Navy Trench w/Zip-in Liner, 42-ish* (knowledgeable members in this size range please pipe-in)

Made in England and in excellent condition. Almost out-of-season for the most of us, but you don't see these every day and without the liner it will serve you well throughout spring... (Color is a proper navy--my camera (or my photography) doesn't seem to do well with darks.)

*$145 shipped.*

Sh: 20", Ch: 24.5", Sl: 25", L (boc): 39.5"


----------



## tokyogator

^^what is the suitcase behind the suits? it looks awesome


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

tokyogator said:


> ^^what is the suitcase behind the suits? it looks awesome


Thank you. It's a Hartmann.


----------



## rabidawg

*Bass Weejuns 9.5D*

Offering a pair of Bass Weejuns in 9.5D. These are everything a pair of Weejuns should be, and so much that the typical pair of Weejuns is not. Made in the USA. NOT corrected grain . . . these are soft, waxy calf leather without any of the plasticky coating. Natural sole edging.

If these were half a size smaller, you would never see them here. As-is, I've had them for several years and, sadly, they are mere closet decoration. A pair of this quality would be $300 from Oak Street Bootmakers or the like, and they would probably be made by the same people (or people who learned from the people) who made these.

Yours for *$SOLD shipped CONUS*, or interesting trades.


----------



## Pentheos

I think GG is going to give TD a run for his money in the excellence of his ads.


----------



## conductor

Two offerings today:

Vintage LLB blucher mocs in very good condition. Size 10 M. There is a large scratch on the vamp, but soles looks very fresh. Under the tongue "FS" is stamped on both pairs. Could stand for Factory Seconds, I don't know - I don't see any flaws. Made in the USA.

SOLD











"Rat Race" emblematic tie by Alynn. 100% polyester. No country of origin, but based on the 1982 copyright on the tag, I'll wager is from the USA. 3 1/8 x 56. Wear this to your serious job to show how ironic and witty you are.

$15 shipped conus


----------



## ballmouse

Both are *$25 each + free shipping in CONUS.*

1) Blue Windowpane Check Ike Behar shirt. Tagged 16 - 35, but I believe the neck is closer to 15 3/4.
100% Cotton. Made in USA.
2 shoulder pleats in the back.

Chest: 24"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves (from shoulder): 24"
Neck (pressed flat and measured): 16 1/4"
























2) Blue & White Brooks Brothers Purple Label shirt. Tagged 16 1/2 - 34.
100% Cotton. Made in USA.
Split Yoke.

Chest: 25"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeve (from shoulder): 24"
Neck (pressed flat and measured): 17 3/4

















​


----------



## ArtVandalay

13c Florsheim Imperial longwings - black pebble grain. V-cleat heel. I bought these on eBay about a year ago, they didn't fit exactly right and I never wore them. Leather uppers are in great shape, as are soles and heels. Edge of left tongue is slightly worn. More photos to come. 
Asking $75 or offer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Alden split toes. 9 B/D. Scuff near heel on one of the shoes. Not material to the leather, would likely shine right out. In great shape. More pics to come. 
Asking $85 or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on jackets, suits, coats--and Maine Hunting Shoes!*

*Price drops! *

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY, VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET!*

This is one serious serious Harris Tweed jacket! Cut from traditional heavyweight Harris tweed, you could wear this and dispense with a coat on all but the most frigid of days. Perfect for shooting grouse, stalking deer, watching rugby, or even playing rugby it's so tough, this is what you think of when you think Harris Tweed. Heavy, thick, masculine, and utterly wonderful. This jacket is almost certainly British, having a three button front and English single-button cuffs. All the buttons are, of course, leather-covered football buttons. It also is fully lined and has a single vent, and is quarter-canvassed. This jacket is a lovely, dark, dark, herringbone in brown, slate grey, and chestnut, and the herringbone itself is broad and bold of the sort that's quintessentially Harris or Donegal and now so rarely seen. This jacket does have some wear to the interior label on the sole inside pocket, as well as some wear to the front edge of the closure. There is also an easily repairable tear in the lining along the seam by the vent. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at just

*$28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29










     

*2) J. Press 3/2 sack Spring/Summer jacket.*

Another lovely jacket! This is a classic J. Press jacket for Spring or Summer, cut as a traditional 3/2 sack. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly either a silk/linen blend, or a silk/cotton blend, or possibly a linen/cotton blend. The colourway is wonderful, too, being a cream/brown herringbone with vertical sky-blue striping. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, made in the USA. It also has a single center hook vent!

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/3










     

*3) Land's End cotton jacket--with patch pockets!*

*Claimed!*

*4) Hickey Freeman cream suit. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this suit is perfect for Summer! Cut from 100% wool in cream, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features HF's signature lining. This is from the Boardroom collection, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This does, however, have two flaws: There's a blemish on the lapel, as shown, and a smaller blemish on the right sleeve. These might or might not come out with dry cleaning, and so I'm asking just enough for the full suit to cover the cost of the trousers, which being cut from cream wool will work well as odd summer trousers. 

*So, asking just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 21 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+3 1/4)










     

*5) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*

The Ivy summer classic! Half-canvassed and fully lined, his classic summer suit is in olive--the traditional alternative to tan! It features a single center vent, and a contemporary two-button, darted cut. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--apart from some dry-cleaner pinpricks near one pocket in the lining!

*Asking just $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 (+ 3/4) plus 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*6) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $27, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*7) THE PERFECT "MAD MEN" JACKET! Canvassed 3/2 sack, beautiful collar roll, Union Made in the USA! *

"Mad Men" has begun, and here's your opportunity to acquire the perfect "Mad Men" jacket! Beautifully cut from dark, dark, green mini-herringbone cloth with a thin vertical stripe of petrol blue_* (see the close-up clickable thumbnail of the lapel roll for the best view of this)*_, the cut of this jacket is simply superb. A classic 3/2 sack, it has a wonderful and elegant lapel roll that's clearly never been mis-pressed in its life, which leads perfectly to the lapels... which, since this was Union-Made in the USA in the later 1960's, are not overly narrow but perfect for the balance of the jacket. This jacket also features classic two-button cuffs and a center hook vent. Naturally, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has wonderfully natural shoulders. It's also cut from light- to mid-weight cloth, so it could readily be worn this Spring! 

I should note that my pictures don't this justice at all--this is easily one of the nicest jackets of this sort I've come across, and I've seen plenty! It's in absolutely excellent condition--I was shocked when I saw the type of Union tag it had inside!

*Asking just $38, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquires are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/8










    

*8) RARE ORIGINAL ABERCROMBIE & FITCH--NOT the same company as now has this name!--CLASSIC 3/2 sack navy blazer*

Let's start with some history--the "Abercrombie & Fitch" that made this jacket is NOT the same A&F that caters to half-dressed mall-roaming teenagers today! The A&F that made this jacket was founded in 1892 and closed in 1976; the name was then bought and resurrected by Oshman's Sporting Goods in 1978, who sold it on to The Limited in 1988.... and you know the grim results!

The Abercrombie and Fitch that made THIS jacket was the original version--the elite, elite (think Purdey elite) sporting goods store that is reputed to have sold Hemingway the shotgun that he used to kill himself. Its wares were seriously expensive, and justly so--as this jacket attests. Although there's no fabric content listed this is clearly from from some very, very nice woolen cloth indeed, as demonstrated both by the hand and drape. The colourway is lovely, too--a wonderful, deep, rich navy, perfectly commensurate with the quality of this blazer. And the cut does the fabric full justice--a classic 3/2 sack, this has an absolutely wonderful lapel roll, which clearly hasn't ever been miss-pressed in its life. This jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also carries the highly-desirable and now increasingly rare green-on-black interior label identifying this as a REAL Abercrombie and Fitch item! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and judging by the Union label just before A&F's demise.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it could have been bought yesterday (and would have cost a small fortune had it been!)

*Asking just $42, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*, for this wonderful piece of American clothing history! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Length: 31
Shoulder: 19










    

*9) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $25, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*10) STUNNING Made in Italy Brooks Brothers 3/2 cord jacket in honey-coloured Loro Piana cloth! c. 46R.*

This is absolutely STUNNING. Cut from beautiful, beautiful honey-coloured Loro Piana cotton cloth, this wonderful jacket from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and yet features a very high-roll 3/2 lapel. The jacket is half-canvassed, has twin vents, and is fully lined in a wonderful complementary lining. It was made in Italy. The buttons are the classic football buttons, and show only very slight patina. The hand and drape of this jacket are simply wonderful, and the nap of the cord is unworn. This beautiful, beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $45, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










      

*11) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA*

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.

*Asking just $25, or lower offer!*

      

*12) MADE IN ENGLAND, 100% COTTON, Aquascutum Trenchcoat, size 42L.*

Few Aquascutum coats are Made in England now, a trend their rival Burberry has also succumbed to, and fewer still are the highly-desirable 100% cotton... and this is both! Moreover, this has all of the bells and whistles that you'd want in a trench, while cut without a gunflap--bad news for purists or followers of Bogart, perhaps, but good news for persons who want their trenches to be more functional in a modern setting, and so prefer them to lack the bulk that that flap can give.

This classic doublebreasted coat has the backcape covering the shoulders, the quadruple stitched belt complete with D-rings for maps and other useful items for trench warfare, the lambchop throat latch concealed under the collar--this latch is, by the way, fully adjustable with buttons--adjustable cuffs, and leather covered buckles at cuff and belt. It also has raglan sleeves, epaulettes, and a single vent that's closed with a button (still firmly attached!)

This coat is fully lined in cotton with the signature Aquascutum lining, and has interior pockets for maps--or receipts, newspapers, and paper change! The two slash pockets are lined in thick cotton, and have a feature that Burberry coats lack, and that I have only seen on a Turnbull & Asser trench that passed through my hands some time ago--buttons on the flaps hat allow the pockets to be opened wider for easier access.

This is terrific, practical coat, that's perfect for Spring!

It does, however, have a few issues. First, and worst, the belt buckle, while attached, is broken, and so should be replaced. (Or else ignored, if you don't belt your trench!) The cuffs are starting to fray slightly--a standard problem with cotton trenchcoats--as is the hem. There are also several scuffs and blemishes from wear throughout, especially near the hem and over the shoulders--but these will very likely come out with dry cleaning.

Given these issues, then, this coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and, as such, rather than asking in excess of $250--a low price for an all-cotton made in England trench from either Burberry or Aquascutum--how *about $45, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*? You could replace the buckle for around $20 or less, have it dry cleaned, and you'll have a superb coat for under a hundred! 

*Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (underarm to hem): 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 46










           

Flaws:


----------



## hookem12387

Out of season, but I'm moving in a few weeks and need to clear stuff out. This jacket's sleeves are just too short for me (I can't see letting out such a heavy fabric without getting a line). Sold to me by mr TweedyDon, so you know it's good.

College Hall brand
$25 shipped
Green cord jacket with elbow patches.
Sh: 18.25
P2P: 21
Sl: 25.5


----------



## DFPyne

Spring Cleaning - Winter Blow Out
Offers Welcome. Combined Shipping Offer

1. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in the USA Shirt - Medium
[$40 Shipped]


2. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in Hong Kong Shirt - Medium
[$40 Shipped]


3. Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$30 Shipped]


4. L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in the USA Shirt - Medium 
[$30 Shipped]


5. L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in Canada Shirt - Medium 
[$30 Shipped]


6. L.L. Bean Blackwatch Tartan Flannel Shirt - Medium
[$30 Shipped]


7. Menemsha Blues Sea Green Sweatershirt - Small 
[$30 Shipped]


8. Hathaway 
Golf 60% Cotton/40% Polyester Golfer Embroidered University Striped Oxford Shirt - 16-32/33
[ $30 Shipped]


9. J Crew Blackwatch Trousers - 38W, 31.5" Inseam
[$35 Shipped]


10. Brooks Brothers Tartan Patch Trousers - (Tagged 40W, Tailored to 38W, 26" Inseam with 1.25" Cuff)
[$35 Shipped]


11. Brooks Brothers 346 Lighthouse T-Shirt
[$20 Shipped]


Drops

12. ~42L J. Press Brown & Black Herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket
[$40 Shipped]
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24" (+1.5" to let out)
Length: 32.5"
A few small tears in the lining (see photos), but still a great jacket. 


13. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$60 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"


14. Black 8.5D Black Weejuns 
[$23 Shipped]


15. Black 9 E/C Johnson & Murphy Made in the USA Captoe Oxfords
[$23 Shipped]


16. Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
[$21 Shipped]


Still Available -
17. 8.5D Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings 
[$120 Shipped]


----------



## TweedyDon

*New arrivals!*

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation--and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, as are International inquiries, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers! *

*1) PERFECT FOR SPRING! STUNNING & RARE Ivy / Trad 3/2 sack in slubby grass-green silk from BUNCE BROS. with BEAUTIFUL BOLD cream and red overcheck! *

This is simply gorgeous! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this stunning jacket is cut from cloth that is either very lovely, slubby silk, or else a slubby silk-linen blend. (There's no fabric content listed, alas, but it's clearly silk.) The texture is absolutely wonderful--women just want to stroke this, and so I must issue a disclaimer that I'm not responsible for any marital discord that wearing this jacket out in public might cause! The hand and drape are also marvellous, as is the cut--a lovely 3/2 sack with a high roll. This also features the classic two button cuffs, and a single vent--but this is no vintage piece, instead being fairly recently Union Made in the USA. But it's the colourway of this jacket that takes the prize--a simply beautiful grass green, with a bold and beautiful overcheck in red and cream. I tried for about half an hour to capture the beauty of this jacket, and failed... So whoever buys it will be very pleasantly surprised!

It's in excellent condition.

This jacket was made for Bunce Brothers--the uber-trad Mecca of the Western Reserve area of Ohio, with stores in Cleveland, Shaker Square, and orange. Alas, Bunces' is no more--an obituary was posted here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...(Hometown-Trad-Clothiers)&p=614152#post614152

Given the beauty and rarity of this jacket, it's a steal at just *$49, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*! International inquiries also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 3/4










    

*2) TRAD CLASSIC! 3/2 sack Canvassed Navy Blazer from The English Shop of Princeton! *

*Claimed!*

Half-canvassed and quarter lined, this lovely classic navy blazer is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack. It has a lovely lapel roll, and features a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA for the very Ivy The English Shop of Princeton, which until its demise rivaled Langrock's, Ballot, and Hilton as THE Princeton clothier. (All but Hilton have now gone, alas.) This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition--it has no flaws at all, but could use a dry-clean to freshen it up--and is a steal at

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










      

*3) LIGHTWEIGHT CANVASSED SPRING TWEED--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring. It features the ever-desirable (and increasingly rare) three patch pockets, is very, very subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The cloth is light, and classic black and cream herringbone, with a very, very subtle overcheck in green and red--this is so subtle it's hard to see even if you know it's there, since each colour is just a single thread wide! (My pictures really don't do this justice.) This jacket was Made in the USA for Alexander Julian, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










    

*
4) MADE IN USA Polo University Club Spring/Summer silk/silk-blend jacket.*

*Claimed!*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this jacket is beautiful--the background is a lovely tannish barleycorn, which is accented with absolutely lovely vertical stripes of lilac and turquoise, with the occasional fleck of pumpkin in the mix! Not only is this perfect Spring colouring, but the jacket is lightweight silk--or a silk-linen or silk-cotton blend. (There's no fabric content listed.) It was Made in the USA for Polo University Club, and features a single vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










    

*5) VERY SOFT canvassed jacket in MUTED HONEY HERRINGBONE--Made in the USA*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is exceptionally soft--it might well be cashmere, but I suspect from the hand of the cloth that it's lambswool. The colourway is lovely--a very muted herringbone (i.e., a herringbone cloth where the boning is very subtle, owing to little dissimilarity in colour between the different herringbone stripes) in wonderful soft honey tones. This would be a lovely jacket for a less-warm but still sunny Spring day! This is a contemporary cut, with a two-button front, subtle darts, and a single rear vent. There's no maker's name, or other identifying information, but it was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## mulli032

Looking to buy summer suits in around a 38 short, with ~30Wx30L pants. Would definitely also take a summer sport coat. Also looking for brown/tan oxfords or loafers in a 9 D -9.5 D.

I always thought I was a smaller-than-average guy, but my size seems to be popular in this community. I apparently just missed that navy poplin!

Thanks in advance


----------



## maximar

*Allen Edmonds Bradley color 8 burgundy shell cordovan split toes like Alden NST*

They are on the sales forum. Size 9e in great condition. Pm me for any questions.

Asking price is $375 conus via USPS priority, insurance included.


----------



## ballmouse

Light Brown Corduroy Bill's Khakis. Tagged 31US. M2.
Flat front. Cuffed.
100% Cotton. *$45 + free shipping in CONUS.*

Waist: 30-31" (Corduroy material is a tad thick)
Front Rise (from crotch seam): 11.5"
Inseam: 32.75"
Cuffs: 1.75"










Light Khaki Cotton Poplin Bill's Khakis. Tagged 34US. M3. Still has tags on, although hemmed.
Flat front.
100% Cotton. *SOLD!*

Waist: 33.5"
Front Rise (from crotch seam): 11.5"
Inseam: 31.875"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring jackets!*

*As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Lovely Pale Green Canvassed Linen/Wool 3/2 jacket by Lauren. c. 42R. Made in Canada. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is cut from cloth that's a blend of 52% linen and 48% wool and is a lovely shade of pale green--perfect for Spring and Summer! Cut as a classic 3/2 jacket, this is yet darted, and also features a single center vent. It was Made in Canada, and is very slightly rumpled from storage, as you'd expect from a linen blend, but overall is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31










     

*2) GANT "Collegiate" Hopsack Navy Blazer; Canvassed, Patch Pockets, Made in the USA. c. 38, 40L.*

*Claimed!*

When Gant recently announced in The New York Times style blog that they would be returning to their "preppy, Yalie" roots and opening a store in New Haven, I assume that they were talking about making jackets like this one again...

Gant and preppiness:

https://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com...-yalie-preppy-look/?src=twt&twt=nytimesstyle#

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a wonderfully hard-wearing hopsack weave in classic navy blue. Featuring the ever-desirable patch pockets it was Made in the USA for Gant's "Collegiate" line--which seems to be a slightly slimmer, more fitted cut than normal, like Chippworth was for Chipp--this is likely to become your go-to blazer.... and if I didn't already have way too many blazers it wouldn't be here, and would be mine! This also has a single rear vent, very natural shoulders, and is in excellent condition.

*Tagged a 40L, and measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## Taken Aback

I love that Bunce Bros. jacket. That must look even better in direct sunlight.


----------



## Reldresal

Taken Aback said:


> I love that Bunce Bros. jacket. That must look even better in direct sunlight.


Same here. Just a little too large or it would be mine! It's a stunner.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on shirts and caps from 32rollandrock--and a sweater from efdll!*











*
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*
​
1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $16

 

2) Lord and Taylor. Contrast collar. 16.5-34/35. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10.

 

3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $10.

  

4) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. *Claimed*

 

5) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $16.

 

6) Land's End. 16.5-34/35. A beautiful shirt, with Spring-green checks over a cream background! Excellent condition. $13.

  

7) Brooks Brothers stripes. 17-32/33. Non-iron. *Claimed!
*
 

8) Land's End. 17.5-34. This is NWT, BUT it does have a blemish in the shoulder area--a small area of yellowish discolouration.(This was a catalogue return.) Hence, this is FREE with at least one other shirt!

  

9) Britches of Georgetown. 16.5-35. This has several ingrained but very small rust stains on the right sleeve, as shown, hence this is FREE--just pay shipping costs! *Claimed!*

 

10) Pendleton wool shirt. In a lovely rustic pattern, this was Made in the USA! It does have a couple of weak spots in the weave, one of which is shown, and one of which is on the cuff. Hence, just $7.

  

*SWEATER!
*
*Barney's of New York sweater*

Made in Italy of Merino wool, this is gossamer light, and perfect for layering. A lovely dark chestnut. Size XL.

*Asking $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 28 1/2
Sleeve: c. 36

 

*CAPS!*











​
1) Made in Ireland wool cap; a lovely Spring green! Size M; 23" interior circumference. $15

 

2) Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. Some discolouration to the interior, and minor pilling throughout, hence just $7.

 

3) Cotton checked cap. Made in the USA. Very Good condition; could use a clean. Size L; interior is 23.5". Asking $9.

  

4) Made in the USA wool flat cap from Pendleton. Very Good condition. Size M; 21.5" interior. Asking $10.

 

5) Made in the USA leather cap. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $14


----------



## Taken Aback

TweedyDon said:


> 4) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. *Claimed*


Weekend shmeekend, I knew I shouldn't have stepped away from the computer.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*NOS Bass Pennyweejun, 7.5 D*

Made in USA. No box.

$85 shipped conus.











*Sperry Topsider, 7M*

Consider these brand-new. There is a flex where you can see they've been tried on, but zero evidence of the soles having seen pavement, grass, automotive interior carpeting, a boat dock....you get the picture.

$50 shipped.











*E.T. Wright Masters Collection Summer Buck, 7 M*

Another great shoe for the adventurous small-footed trad.

I've encountered a small number of Masters Collection shoes, and they have all been excellent makes from the better shoemakers in England, Italy, and now, I find, Spain. Someone with more knowledge of ET Wright's history could perhaps let us in on who these makers were, but nonetheless you'll still have a fine pair of shoes.

$65 shipped.











*E.T Wright "Breather" Wright Tassel Loafer, 9.5 B*

Somebody bought these 30 odd years ago and wore them to a small number of functions and didn't even bother to remove the price tag. So there you have it, bought on sale for $60 from $150. Considering inflation, that $150 would be today's sale price, but nonetheless these _have _been worn and there is a thin layer of old polish that needs to be removed, so...

$60 shipped.











*Made in England Tan Suede Tassel Loafer, 10 D*

Excellent condition overall. The insole was padded with an adhesive insert, of which you can see the evidence, but it left no residue--so it's nice and clean in those spots.

*Sold.*



*Corbin "Pit Loom Madras" India Madras Slacks for Eljo's, 36*

An excellent pair of vintage India Madras trousers from one of the traddest "Ivy" purveyors--Eljo's, a UVA icon. The condition is impressive, very nearly like a NOS pair, however, as is nearly universal on handwoven madras, a few tiny spots that read not so much as stains as imperfections inherent to the cloth.

*$65 shipped.
*
W: 18" flat (36"), Ins: 32.5" (3" to let)


----------



## Taken Aback

I suspect the Spanish E. T. Wright's are manufactured by Magnanni.


----------



## hookem12387

Stockbridges sold to their rightful, original owner.


----------



## hookem12387

*Madras jacket above SOLD

Also, that green cord jacket above will go to goodwill in 2 weeks, and I'd much rather someone here have it if they'd get use out of it, so make an offer if you're interested. *


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The "Breather" Wright tassels above are sold. 
Thanks.


----------



## Patrick06790

Superfluous shoes, 9D/M and 9.5C, heading for the thrift shop on Friday. Make me an offer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Here's the additional photos I promised -*

13c Florsheim Imperial longwings - black pebble grain. V-cleat heel. I bought these on eBay about a year ago, they didn't fit exactly right and I never wore them. Leather uppers are in great shape, as are soles and heels. Edge of left tongue is slightly worn. More photos to come. 
Asking $75 or offer

    

Alden split toes. 9 B/D. Scuff near heel on one of the shoes. Not material to the leather, would likely shine right out. In great shape. More pics to come. 
Asking $85 or offer.
      

MADRAS SHIRTS - $15 or offer for each, discounts for multiples.

Lands End SS Patch Madras shirt - size large - 24" pit to pit
 

American Living LS Patch Madras Size Large - 25" pit to pit, 35" sleeves
 

American Living SS Madras - Size Large - 24" pit to pit
 

Brooks Brothers SS Patch Madras - size large - 23.5" pit to pit
 

Ralph Lauren Polo shirts - $15 each or offer

PRL Yellow Polo - size large - 24" pit to pit
 

PRL Grey Polo - size unmarked - 22" pit to pit, fits like a medium.

 

Ralph Lauren polo silk necktie
Runner emblematic
3" wide
$12.50 > $10 shipped.


----------



## Yuca

Price drop! Both Burberries (sic) are now gone, however the brogues (aka wingtips) remain, and I have even found the original box (minus the lid); first decent offer secures!



Yuca said:


> English special!
> 
> Church's brogues, made in England, size UK7F, which is equivalent to a US 7.5D to 8D (closer to the former).
> 
> I bought these new (at great expense) around a decade ago, I haven't worn them much and they have no defects, although the original soles and heels will need replacing soon. Unbelievably I got rid of the original box (apologies), however I still have the original shoe bags and the original paper affixed to the box. These are seriously high quality shoes, with many decades of hard wear left.
> 
> Yours for a bargain price of $60 inc. shipping to the US (non-US enquiries welcome).


----------



## TweedyDon

The Heavy Harris Tweed, the Abercrombie and Fitch, and the Gant collegiate blazer are now all claimed--thank you!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Vintage BB blue Ocbd - 16.5-32 - unlined collar, soft as a mother's touch. Asking only $15.


----------



## datsunfan

*Brooks Brothers 43L Camel Hair SC, H Freeman MTM(48L) SC, Brooks Brothers Seersucker shirt XL*

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal Camel Hair Check SC - Size 43L*. Made in the USA. Like new condition. Center-vent. The color is charcoal with gold and black checks.
*Price $55 shipped CONUS or offer. International $43 **or offer **plus actual shipping cost.
**
Measurements*
Shoulder - 20"
P2P- 23"
Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
Sleeve- 26" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 33"









*
*     
*
H. Freeman and Sons MTM SC, approximate size 48L. *Silver herringbone with gold checks. Made in 2003. Made of Light-weight wool and in excellent condition. The only flaw is a loose button on the left sleeve.
*Price $55 shipped CONUS **or offer**. International $43 **or offer **plus actual shipping cost.
**
Measurements*
Shoulder - 20.75"
P2P- 25"
Waist(at middle button)- 24"
Sleeve- 25" + 1.25"
Length(from BOC)- 33"











     

*Brooks Brothers Seersucker Check Sport Shirt.* Like new condition. Button-down collar with back box pleat. The colors are blue, light blue, white, and red.
*Price $20 shipped CONUS or offer. International $12 or offer plus actual shipping cost.

Measurements
Shoulder - 21"
P2P- 26.5"
Sleeve- 35" from center of back
Length(from BOC)- 32"











  *


----------



## Taken Aback

ArtVandalay said:


> American Living LS Patch Madras Size Large - 25" pit to pit, 35" sleeves


That's one of my fave patch shirts.


----------



## catside

*SOLD* with its similarly sized J Press brother which never found the chance to be listed. I did not notice since it has gone too quick but apparently the Press blazer was Made in Japan per buyer. Ugh?



catside said:


> I have two BB 3/2 sack blazers with patch pockets, one for winter flannelish, one for summer hopsack Brooksgate. Tagged 42ML but really 40-41 R-L . Offers or trade.


----------



## conductor

Bills M3 - US made

Like new condition - tagged size 36

Waist measures 36". Inseam 28" with 2.5" to let out. Flat front, not cuffed.

$45 shipped conus











Brooks Brothers slim fit non-iron for the tiny trad. Size 14.5 X 32 
Like new condition

$25 shipped conus











"Rat Race" emblematic tie by Alynn. 100% polyester. No country of origin, but based on the 1982 copyright on the tag, I'll wager is from the USA. 3 1/8 x 56. Wear this to your serious job to show how ironic and witty you are.

$15 shipped conus











All images are clickable thumbnails

Offers welcome


----------



## DFPyne

1. Barbour Gamefair - Size 40 / 104cm.
I purchsed this from TweedyDon a little over a year ago. Since I can even begin to write better copy then he, below is his orginal listing. The jacket just ended up being too long for my 5'6" frame and I never wore it. I'm just looking to get what I put into it.
[$115 Shipped]


TweedyDon said:


> Possibly one of the most desirable Barbour models ever, the original Gamefair was inexplicably discontinued, to be replaced by its current incarnation, which is a Durawax shell (?), has a large logo on the exterior pocket, takes a zipper liner, and the addition of a side security pocket. (One of these innovations is good, anyway!) The length of the Gamefair is between that of the Border/Northumbria and the Bedale and Beaufort, and so offers both the Border/Northumbria protection from rain and the ease of movement afforded by the shorter jackets.
> 
> The Gamefair features the Dress Gordon tartan lining, corduroy collar, poppers for the optional old-style snap-in warm-pile liner, a functional throat latch, YKK Barbour zipper, NO pocket logo, and very highly functional "fold-over" front bellows pockets. (These pockets are not just closed with the exterior snap-shut flap, but also have an additional length of material that folds over to protect their contents, a feature that is now only seen in the Barbour International.) It also has an integral game pocket on the inside front and interior cuffs inside the sleeves which can be closed tightly using poppers (NOT the velcro now used in the Borders and Northumbrias.)
> 
> This jacket is in the classic Barbour sage green.
> 
> This jacket could use a re-wax soon--an easy and, I find, relaxing, job you can do at home--and has the start of two tiny (i.e., 1mm) holes at the edges of the front pockets, which is almost standard in non-new Barbours! There are NO other abrasions, rips, holes, or snags! As such, I'd say that this is a used Barbour in conservatively Very Good condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Length (BOC): 32 3/4
> Sleeve: Raglan, so hard to measure. But it seems to be about 33.5 from the middle of the collar--which makes sense, as Barbour sleeves tend to run short in all models. I chalk this up to being part of their charm!
> 
> https://img845.imageshack.us/i/barbour016.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour018.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/barbour005.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/barbour006.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/barbour011.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/barbour014.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/barbour019.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/barbour002.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour003.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/barbour007.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/barbour009.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbour017.jpg/
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/barbour012.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/barbour013.jpg/


2. Brooks Brothers Formal Pump with Grosgrain Ribbon Bow - European Size 42 (~ US 9D)
[$60 Shipped]


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS: Suits! Oxxford, Brooks Brothers, Hickey Freeman suits in all sizes, colors!*

******Take $10 off any of the below:******

This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. All are absolutely beautiful USA-made items.

1. *Brooks Brothers medium blue poplin 3/2 sack suit. Tagged sz 36S*. ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed, suspender buttons.

*SOLD*.

2. *New model Hickey Freeman dark gray suit, "Madison" model, sz 38-39S *(rely on measurements). Fully-lined, full canvassed, double vent. Triple pinstripe - 2 very faint light blue with 1 light tan in the center stripes. But a very tasteful, lovely suit. Tagged size 40S. Flat front pants, cuffed.

*SOLD*.

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 37 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

6. *Oxxford dark brown flannel suit, with tan (or perhaps very light burgundy) pinstripes. Sz 40S-R* (rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, full canvassed, center vent, ¼ lined, "Super 100 wool", "Lake Forest" model. Tagged size 40. Pleated pants (single pleat), cuffed. *Asking $105 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 24 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 34 (2 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¾ 
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 ½ to let out)









          

7. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model, in a Mad Men-esque medium gray-blue with pinstripe. sz 41-42R* (rely on measurements). Tagged size 42R. 97% wool, 3% cashmere. Fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated pants, cuffed. Beautiful suit in a less common but gorgeous shade of blue. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 35 (2 ½ - 3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ½ 
Outseam: 39 ½ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (3/4 to let out)









      

8. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

9. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $225 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

10. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 rolled sack Glen plaid sportcoat. Sz 42R *(rely on measurements). "1818" model. 100% camel hair. Luxurious soft feel - feels like cashmere. Gray-black-white with light blue windowpane. Fully lined. These are vastly underappreciated on our forum - the camel hair and the Glen plaid are beautiful - it's an amazing sportcoat.

*SOLD*.

11. Gorgeous *Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere navy sportcoat*. Fully-lined, made in Canada, tagged sz 43R. Like new. Ok, sure it's 3 button and darted, but it's a great sportcoat for casual wear (and you could get the lapels repressed to slightly roll/hide the 3d button).

 *SOLD.*

12. *Amazing tweed 3/2 sack by unknown maker for iconic Philadelphia department store John Wanamaker's Penn Square Shop. Sz. 43-44R *(rely on measurements). Beautiful heavy charcoal/dark gray herringbone, ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed.

*SOLD*.

13. *Hickey Freeman Collection navy suit, Canterbury model, size 44R.* Tagged sz 44 (rely on measurements). 2 button, darted, fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated, cuffed pants, with suspender buttons, lined to knee. Beautiful wardrobe staple. A staple - a beautiful suit. HF suits retails for $1500-2000. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42 ½
Shoulders: 20 ¼
Length: 31 ½
Sleeve: 25 (1+ to let out)
Trouser waist: 36 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Inseam: 27 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ½ (1/2" to let out)









       

14. *Hickey Freeman Collection , dark gray with subtle light blue & gray pinstripes, sz 44L *(rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, fully-lined, full canvassed. Tagged sz 44L. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 25 ¾ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ¾ 
Length: 32 ½ 
Trousers waist: 34
Inseam: 32
Outseam: 44
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

15. *Allen Edmonds "Glasglow" model black split-toe loafers. Sz 8D*. Beautiful condition. Personally, my split-toe dress shoes (AE & Alden) are my favorite dress shoes. There are great for work, for travel (through airports) or casual/hipster wear.

Measurements: 11 5/8 x 4. *Asking $85 shipped*.









   

16. *Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA*. Like new. If you've been looking for one, you won't find a nicer one in better condition. Hits below the waist.

Asking $85>70>*$60 shipped or Best Offer*.

*Measurements*: 
Chest: 25.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Shoulders: 20.5-20.75
Length (BOC): 29


----------



## catside

^Nice suits.
Which reminded me that I have a
*BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit, navy with stripes flannel tagged at 41L*
If in need, send me a PM.


----------



## Reptilicus

LLBean Gumshoe. Size 10 Narrow. Thinsulate footbeds. Worn 2-3 times. Like new condition. $40 CONUS.


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD

JPress Shaggy Dog. New with tag. Yellow, size M. $50 CONUS obo. New, tried on but never worn.


----------



## Reptilicus

Sir Pendleton. Size M. 100% Virgin Worsted Wool. Very low mileage. Has not been worn since professionally cleaned. No signs of any kind of use, in like new condition. $30 shipped.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Reptilicus said:


> JPress Shaggy Dog. New with tag. Yellow, size M. $50 CONUS obo. New, tried on but never worn.


Someone needs to buy that immediately! Please save me from myself...


----------



## Yuca

More goodies from my great clearout. All are also available for trades; please see details at the foot of this post.

Sero The Purist for O’Connell’s, 

SOLD pending payment





O'Connell's poplin trousers, olive SOLD (already)






LL Bean Signature blucher mocs, size US8. I wore them a bit but not much, yours for just $15 inc. US shipping. (That’s about what it will cost me to ship them over, but at least someone will get some use from them, as they’re suitable for loafing purposes.)









All of the above are also available for trading. I am seeking soft collar shirts in 15-3; sack jackets/suits in 38R to 39R; mackinaws and vintage raincoats/overcoats in a similar size; blues, mambo, salsa and Latin jazz CDs; etc


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Mint Old Stock Brooks Brothers OCBDs*

I have available three old stock Brooks Brothers OCBDs. All three are 16/34, made in the USA, unlined collars, and are in mint condition. The colors are white, blue, and pink. I'm asking $60, shipped for the lot. I'd prefer to sell as a lot, but will consider letting them go for $25 per shirt. I will try to post pictures later today-if they don't sell before then. Thanks!

*payment via PayPal gift or add 4%


----------



## Yuca

SouthernLiveOak said:


> I have available three old stock Brooks Brothers OCBDs. All three are 16/34, made in the USA, unlined collars, and are in mint condition. The colors are white, blue, and pink. I'm asking $60, shipped for the lot. I'd prefer to sell as a lot, but will consider letting them go for $25 per shirt. I will try to post pictures later today-if they don't sell before then. Thanks!
> 
> *payment via PayPal gift or add 4%


That is pure gold! And a very reasonable price.


----------



## Tilton

SouthernLiveOak said:


> I have available three old stock Brooks Brothers OCBDs. All three are 16/34, made in the USA, unlined collars, and are in mint condition. The colors are white, blue, and pink. I'm asking $60, shipped for the lot. I'd prefer to sell as a lot, but will consider letting them go for $25 per shirt. I will try to post pictures later today-if they don't sell before then. Thanks!
> 
> *payment via PayPal gift or add 4%


Killer deal. No one ever offers 17.5/37's for deals like this!


----------



## JoshT

Hi Yuca,

PM sent re the Sero shirt. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Shirts have sold.



SouthernLiveOak said:


> I have available three old stock Brooks Brothers OCBDs. All three are 16/34, made in the USA, unlined collars, and are in mint condition. The colors are white, blue, and pink. I'm asking $60, shipped for the lot. I'd prefer to sell as a lot, but will consider letting them go for $25 per shirt. I will try to post pictures later today-if they don't sell before then. Thanks!
> 
> *payment via PayPal gift or add 4%


----------



## JoshT

Hi Yuca,

I think your PM box is full.

-- JoshT


----------



## Yuca

Apologies; rectified.


----------



## Trad-ish

Tilton said:


> Killer deal. No one ever offers 17.5/37's for deals like this!


<sigh> I know. Big kids get no love.


----------



## swb120

Allen Edmonds “Glasglow” model black split-toe loafers are claimed. Thank you.


----------



## catside

Tilton said:


> Killer deal. No one ever offers 17.5/37's for deals like this!


I don't think i have ever seen one that size! Is that a standard production?


----------



## jfkemd

*Vintage JAB 3/2 Tweed Sack
*this one is in excellent condition
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
sleeves: 25
length BOC: 30
I approximate this to be a 41-42R, but would rely on the measurements above
$35 shipped CONUS


















LLB Baxter State Parka in Medium
Made in USA
measurements:
armpits: 23
length: 31
sleeves: 19 from bottom of the armpit
$25 shipped CONUS
has small scratch mark beside the Left lower front pocket


----------



## ClayCox

What size does the Madras fit like?


----------



## Pentheos

Anyone interested in a pair of 13 narrow vintage LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes? The soles show a little wear. I got them from Tweedydon a few months back, but I can't wear a narrow width. I paid him $25 for them...shipping will be $15...so, basically, any offer of more than $15 gets 'em! They have new laces. Pics upon request, but you know what they look like.


----------



## Tilton

catside said:


> I don't think i have ever seen one that size! Is that a standard production?


I suppose so... :icon_scratch: I buy them off the rack with ease, but they rarely hit ebay. In most brands I'm a 17/ 6-7 but the brooks shrinkage has me sporting a William F. Buckley collar after laundering the shirt for a few months.


----------



## ClayCox

Im really searching for a pair of gucci loafers, horse bit to be exact. If anyone has anything similar let me know. I wear a 10-10.5


----------



## workthatwedo

*Gitman Bros. Button-Down Cotton/Linen Blend Shirt -- Size 16 1/2 L*

Gitman Bros. for The Mill Creek Store. Size 16 1/2 Large. 80% Cotton/20% Linen. Made in USA. Want to trade me for something in the 15.5 35 Medium range? Summer is approaching, you want this shirt!!!


----------



## Tilton

ClayCox said:


> Im really searching for a pair of gucci loafers, horse bit to be exact. If anyone has anything similar let me know. I wear a 10-10.5


Is that your gucci size or your normal shoe size? There is definitely a difference. Depending on when the loafers were made, you may need to go down a half size, a whole size, or a size and a half. I wear a 13 and own a pair of 11.5's and 12's. The 12's are smaller than the 11.5.

Ebay has loads in your size, I'm sure, but don't expect to get some for $100. If you know your size in Gucci, I might know someone that can help you out.


----------



## dkoernert

If anyone is interested I have a charcoal pinstripe BB Brooksease suit I am looking to move. Its not the tradliest of items but nonetheless is a great suit. When I picked it up the pockets were still sewn shut. Its tagged 44R but I can take measurements and photos when I get home. $30 CONUS or offer.


----------



## Patrick06790

SOLD SOLD SOLD

Two spring items

Connecticut Yankee short sleeve, tagged M, nice and clean, no issues. From locally iconic and long-gone shop. Chest 21 x 2 = 42, collar 15, length from the top of the collar 33. $20.00 shipped CONUS.

Brooks pullover. In certain lights this looks to have either a very faint stain on the front. Or, and I think this is more likely, because the pocket looks sort of the same, I believe this was a brighter yellow originally and has faded unevenly. The collar has shrunk to 14 and change. Chest 22 x 2 =44, ltoc 31 1/2. This would be a great knockaround shirt for a skinny guy. Because it's not in tip-top shape call it $10 shipped CONUS.

I a couple more spring sport shirts coming up, so stay tuned.

Also last chance on shoes and two BB shirts. They go to the thrift tomorrow morning. https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


----------



## concealed

not the most seasonal of items, but you take what the thrift store provides:

maroon flat front bb 346 cords (15% polyester is a bit disconcerting, but these pants feel great) 36x32: *sold
*

olive corbin "off the rack" flat front cords 38x32 *$22 including shipping*:


----------



## hookem12387

Tilton said:


> Is that your gucci size or your normal shoe size? There is definitely a difference. Depending on when the loafers were made, you may need to go down a half size, a whole size, or a size and a half. I wear a 13 and own a pair of 11.5's and 12's. The 12's are smaller than the 11.5.
> 
> Ebay has loads in your size, I'm sure, but don't expect to get some for $100. If you know your size in Gucci, I might know someone that can help you out.


The year to year sizing is apparently so inconsistent I think you kind of just have to take a shot and see. Mine are 10's and fit perfectly, which was simply random luck.


----------



## Tilton

Well, I think there were legitimate changes where, for a number of years, they used EU sizing simply labeled as a number (no US/EU), then they switched to US sizing on shoes sold here, but they didn't quite get it right so they made another change in their sizing still using US sizing, but adjusting for accuracy. In current models, 13 fits me juuuust right. Almost exactly the same as the 11.5's I have. 

Anyone have a pair of the lug soles? I have shied away because I don't like heavy shoes, but I picked a pair up in Neiman's and they were WAY lighter than expected!


----------



## conductor

DROPS!


conductor said:


> Bills M3 - US made
> 
> Like new condition - tagged size 36
> 
> Waist measures 36". Inseam 28" with 2.5" to let out. Flat front, not cuffed.
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers slim fit non-iron for the tiny trad. Size 14.5 X 32
> Like new condition
> 
> $25 shipped conus - now $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rat Race" emblematic tie by Alynn. 100% polyester. No country of origin, but based on the 1982 copyright on the tag, I'll wager is from the USA. 3 1/8 x 56. Wear this to your serious job to show how ironic and witty you are.
> 
> $15 shipped conus - now $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All images are clickable thumbnails
> 
> Offers welcome


----------



## Nico01

Trad goodness from the Yale Co-op in New Haven. Both are tagged 16.5 x 34-35, and are a bit slimmer through the body than the Brooks shirts of yore. Lets say $35 shipped each, or $60 for both.

Shirt #1


​
Shirt #2


----------



## ClayCox

Looking for seersucker or madras blazer gentleman. Around a size 38. Thanks


----------



## bigwordprof

looking for a solid gray suit in the 46L range


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
Is that offer for advice on finding deals on Gucci loafers open to anyone?



I don't have the pictures up yet, but here's a Tweedy-style PSA:
I have a couple pairs of size 35 waist Bills Khakis m2 original twills, one in standard khakis color (35x32) and one in that Bils' olive color (35x31.5"). 

I also have a wardrobe of poplin suits (all Corbin) about 40 R or L, in navy blue, light khaki, and two different shades of olive some 3/2 sack, some 2B darted.


----------



## jwooten

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I don't have the pictures up yet, but here's a Tweedy-style PSA:
> I have a couple pairs of size 35 waist Bills Khakis m2 original twills, one in standard khakis color (35x32) and one in that Bils' olive color (35x31.5").
> 
> I also have a wardrobe of poplin suits (all Corbin) about 40 R or L, in navy blue, light khaki, and two different shades of olive some 3/2 sack, some 2B darted.


Alright, the anticipation and temptation is already killing me.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*--and *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) PERFECT FOR SPRING! STUNNING & RARE Ivy / Trad 3/2 sack in slubby grass-green silk from BUNCE BROS. with BEAUTIFUL BOLD cream and red overcheck! *

This is simply gorgeous! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this stunning jacket is cut from cloth that is either very lovely, slubby silk, or else a slubby silk-linen blend. (There's no fabric content listed, alas, but it's clearly silk.) The texture is absolutely wonderful--women just want to stroke this, and so I must issue a disclaimer that I'm not responsible for any marital discord that wearing this jacket out in public might cause! The hand and drape are also marvellous, as is the cut--a lovely 3./2 sack with a high roll. This also features the classic two button cuffs, and a single vent--but this is no vintage piece, instead being fairly recently Union Made in the USA. But it's the colourway of this jacket that takes the prize--a simply beautiful grass green, with a bold and beautiful overcheck in red and cream. I tried for about half an hour to capture the beauty of this jacket, and failed... So whoever buys it will be very pleasantly surprised!

It's in excellent condition.

This jacket was made for Bunce Brothers--the uber-trad Mecca of the Western Reserve area of Ohio, with stores in Cleveland, Shaker Square, and orange. Alas, Bunces' is no more--an obituary was posted on AAAC here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...(Hometown-Trad-Clothiers)&p=614152#post614152

Given the beauty and rarity of this jacket, it's a steal at just *$45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*! International inquiries also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 3/4










    

*2) J. Press 3/2 sack Spring/Summer jacket.*

*Claimed!*

*3) Hickey Freeman cream suit. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this suit is perfect for Summer! Cut from 100% wool in cream, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features HF's signature lining. This is from the Boardroom collection, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This does, however, have two flaws: There's a blemish on the lapel, as shown, and a smaller blemish on the right sleeve. These might or might not come out with dry cleaning, and so I'm asking just enough for the full suit to cover the cost of the trousers, which being cut from cream wool will work well as odd summer trousers. 

*So, asking just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
* 
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 21 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+3 1/4)










     

*4) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*

The Ivy summer classic! Half-canvassed and fully lined, his classic summer suit is in olive--the traditional alternative to tan! It features a single center vent, and a contemporary two-button, darted cut. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--apart from some dry-cleaner pinpricks near one pocket in the lining!

*Asking just $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 (+ 3/4) plus 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*5) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $28, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*6) THE PERFECT "MAD MEN" JACKET! Canvassed 3/2 sack, beautiful collar roll, Union Made in the USA! *

"Mad Men" has begun, and here's your opportunity to acquire the perfect "Mad Men" jacket! Beautifully cut from dark, dark, green mini-herringbone cloth with a thin vertical stripe of petrol blue_* (see the close-up clickable thumbnail of the lapel roll for the best view of this)*_, the cut of this jacket is simply superb. A classic 3/2 sack, it has a wonderful and elegant lapel roll that's clearly never been mis-pressed in its life, which leads perfectly to the lapels... which, since this was Union-Made in the USA in the later 1960's, are not overly narrow but perfect for the balance of the jacket. This jacket also features classic two-button cuffs and a center hook vent. Naturally, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has wonderfully natural shoulders. It's also cut from light- to mid-weight cloth, so it could readily be worn this Spring! 

I should note that my pictures don't this justice at all--this is easily one of the nicest jackets of this sort I've come across, and I've seen plenty! It's in absolutely excellent condition--I was shocked when I saw the type of Union tag it had inside!

*Asking just $32, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquires are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/8










    

*7) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $24, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*8) VERY SOFT canvassed jacket in MUTED HONEY HERRINGBONE--Made in the USA
*
Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is exceptionally soft--it might well be cashmere, but I suspect from the hand of the cloth that it's lambswool. The colourway is lovely--a very muted herringbone (i.e., a herringbone cloth where the boning is very subtle, owing to little dissimilarity in colour between the different herringbone stripes) in wonderful soft honey tones. This would be a lovely jacket for a less-warm but still sunny Spring day! This is a contemporary cut, with a two-button front, subtle darts, and a single rear vent. There's no maker's name, or other identifying information, but it was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*9) Lovely Pale Green Canvassed Linen/Wool 3/2 jacket by Lauren. c. 42R.*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is cut from cloth that's a blend of 52% linen and 48% wool and is a lovely shade of pale green--perfect for Spring and Summer! Cut as a classic 3/2 jacket, this is yet darted, and also features a single center vent. It was Made in Canada, and is very slightly rumpled from storage, as you'd expect from a linen blend, but overall is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31










     

*10) STUNNING Made in Italy Brooks Brothers 3/2 cord jacket in honey-coloured Loro Piana cloth! c. 46R. *

This is absolutely STUNNING. Cut from beautiful, beautiful honey-coloured Loro Piana cotton cloth, this wonderful jacket from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and yet features a very high-roll 3/2 lapel. The jacket is half-canvassed, has twin vents, and is fully lined in a wonderful complementary lining. It was made in Italy. The buttons are the classic football buttons, and show only very slight patina. The hand and drape of this jacket are simply wonderful, and the nap of the cord is unworn. This beautiful, beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $40, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder; 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










      

*11) MADE IN ENGLAND, 100% COTTON, Aquascutum Trenchcoat, size 42L.*

Few Aquascutum coats are Made in England now, a trend their rival Burberry has also succumbed to, and fewer still are the highly-desirable 100% cotton... and this is both! Moreover, this has all of the bells and whistles that you'd want in a trench, while cut without a gunflap--bad news for purists or followers of Bogart, perhaps, but good news for persons who want their trenches to be more functional in a modern setting, and so prefer them to lack the bulk that that flap can give.

This classic doublebreasted coat has the backcape covering the shoulders, the quadruple stitched belt complete with D-rings for maps and other useful items for trench warfare, the lambchop throat latch concealed under the collar--this latch is, by the way, fully adjustable with buttons--adjustable cuffs, and leather covered buckles at cuff and belt. It also has raglan sleeves, epaulettes, and a single vent that's closed with a button (still firmly attached!)

This coat is fully lined in cotton with the signature Aquascutum lining, and has interior pockets for maps--or receipts, newspapers, and paper change! The two slash pockets are lined in thick cotton, and have a feature that Burberry coats lack, and that I have only seen on a Turnbull & Asser trench that passed through my hands some time ago--buttons on the flaps hat allow the pockets to be opened wider for easier access.

This is terrific, practical coat, that's perfect for Spring!

It does, however, have a few issues. First, and worst, the belt buckle, while attached, is broken, and so should be replaced. (Or else ignored, if you don't belt your trench!) The cuffs are starting to fray slightly--a standard problem with cotton trenchcoats--as is the hem. There are also several scuffs and blemishes from wear throughout, especially near the hem and over the shoulders--but these will very likely come out with dry cleaning.

Given these issues, then, this coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and, as such, rather than asking in excess of $250--a low price for an all-cotton made in England trench from either Burberry or Aquascutum--how *about $38, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*? You could replace the buckle for around $20 or less, have it dry cleaned, and you'll have a superb coat for under a hundred! 

*Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (underarm to hem): 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 46










           

Flaws:


----------



## D&S

Tilton said:


> Anyone have a pair of the lug soles? I have shied away because I don't like heavy shoes, but I picked a pair up in Neiman's and they were WAY lighter than expected!


I have a pair of black lug sole Gucci's that I picked up at a consignment store about a year ago. I have two other pairs of Gucci's (classic model in brown and black) and the lugs see the least use by far. They're not noticeably heftier than the leather sole models but they are visually heavier, with broader soles that protrude farther on all sides. They look off with business suits and the only way that I ever seem to wear them is with suit pants or gray flannels and a button-down shirt (sans jacket) on more casual rainy days.

I did wear them to a black tie thing a couple months ago, however, and they were actually the perfect shoes. It was a wet, snowy February night and I figured (correctly) that we would be waiting outside a while to get in. Leather soled Gucci's aren't very durable in the wet, but with these I didn't give it a second thought. Once inside, it was too dark for anyone to notice the construction worker soles.

The lug soles do address one glaring deficiency of the regular models, which is durability of the leather soles in the rain. But the uppers are still made of the same soft leather that will develop creases from exposure to water, so what's the point? Especially given the price difference between these and the classic models (which are only $20 more, new), leave the lug soles on the shelf.


----------



## AlanC

These are all shirts that I would keep if they fit me. Alas, they do not.

*SOLD!* Old/real *Abercrombie & Fitch* OCBD
Tagged size: 17 x 35
Real mother of pearl buttons, ecru color
Excellent shape with a name written on inside bottom placket for laundry purposes.

They won't be making any more of these.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://i.imgur.com/Uh69Xl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mhImal.jpg

Old/real *Banana Republic* safari shirt
Tagged size: M (suitable for a S/M, fits trim)
I believe this was NOS when I purchased it, but I did wash it as there was some light soiling from storage. I believe it's never been worn, and it has the original collar stays with it.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal



















*SOLD!* RL Purple Label sport shirt
Made in Italy
Tagged size: M (P2P: 22"; Sleeve: 32.25")
Excellent condition with a name written on inside bottom placket for laundry purposes.

Lighter weight, open weave, excellent for spring/summer.

I will list this at SF on Monday, but want to give folks here first bite.

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://i.imgur.com/ndssfl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/iZGmWl.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Rare beauties!*

*There's more coming soon, but these two beauties deserve their own post!*

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, and *all prices include shipping in CONUS*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING DUSTY-PINK 3/2 SACK BLAZER!*

*Claimed!
*
This is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL, and since you're not likely to find another one like it I suggest you grab it--and grab it quickly!--if it's in your size!

The colour is the first and most striking thing about this jacket: A wonderful, versatile shade dusty salmon-pink, this is perhaps THE perfect Ivy/preppy shade of pink for men. If this could ever be cut to fit my 39L frame there's no possibility it would be here! The outer colour is perfectly complemented with the pale tea-rose pink of the half-lining. The cut of the jacket does full justice to the colouring; a high-roll 3/2 sack--really a 2/34 - 3 roll! --with the ever-desirable patch pockets, this jacket appears to be fully canvassed, and features a traditional single center hook vent. It also has the classic two button cuffs--and all of the buttons are a lovely pearly cream that perfectly complements its colouring. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and has lovely natural shoulders.

This is is absolutely excellent condition.

*Tagged a (vintage) 43R*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

     

*2) UNWORN? CLASSIC IVY/Trad SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in a beautiful glen plaid for Ballot of Princeton. A Wash-and-Wear Ivy classic*

_*This is that Ivy rarity--a classic 1960s Wash-and-Wear 3/2 sack suit in absolutely, possibly unworn, excellent condition!*_








[/CENTER]

Cut from a striking yet versatile glen plaid with the classic black and cream colourway with a burgundy overcheck, this suit was Union-Made in the USA by Danton's, expressly for Harry Ballot--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of Princeton in the Golden Age of the "Ivy League" look, of which only Hilton (the most fashion-forward of the four) survives. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this suit has the traditional two-button cuffs, a half-lining, and a single vent. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This is, please note, a "Wash and Wear" suit, beloved of the 1960s Ivy set for summer wear, and this was clearly worn little if at all--it still has the original "stiffness" to the fabric which used to indicate that one's suit was still very new! I'm afraid that I don't have the full provenance of this item--I acquired it by way of my alumni association's network--but judging by the cloth it is possible that it's never been worn. What is certain, though, is that it's in absolutely excellent condition, and

*an absolute steal at just $65, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30

Waist (laid flat): 16 1/4
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1/2) with 1 3/4" cuffs.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Brooks madras and the grey rlp are sold.

Drops:
Take $5 off the shoes. 
$2 off any remaining shirt.



ArtVandalay said:


> 13c Florsheim Imperial longwings - black pebble grain. V-cleat heel. I bought these on eBay about a year ago, they didn't fit exactly right and I never wore them. Leather uppers are in great shape, as are soles and heels. Edge of left tongue is slightly worn. More photos to come.
> Asking $75 or offer
> 
> 
> 
> Alden split toes. 9 B/D. Scuff near heel on one of the shoes. Not material to the leather, would likely shine right out. In great shape. More pics to come.
> Asking $85 or offer.
> 
> 
> MADRAS SHIRTS - $15 or offer for each, discounts for multiples.
> 
> Lands End SS Patch Madras shirt - size large - 24" pit to pit
> 
> 
> American Living LS Patch Madras Size Large - 25" pit to pit, 35" sleeves
> 
> 
> American Living SS Madras - Size Large - 24" pit to pit
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers SS Patch Madras - size large - 23.5" pit to pit
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo shirts - $15 each or offer
> 
> PRL Yellow Polo - size large - 24" pit to pit
> 
> 
> PRL Grey Polo - size unmarked - 22" pit to pit, fits like a medium.
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren polo silk necktie
> Runner emblematic
> 3" wide
> $12.50 > $10 shipped.


----------



## g3dahl

Anyone wear size 15 shoes? There's an almost new pair of AE Sanfords (captoe brogues) in black here at my local GW. Tagged price is $24.99. Let me know if you want me to pick them up for you. 

Also a pair of AE Nashua, size 13D. Black pebble grain tassels with brown trimmings, rubber sole, $14.99. Very little wear. 

Shipping would be extra. PM if you are interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two more!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC 3/2 navy blazer. Half-canvassed, with Patch Pockets!

Claimed!*

A great example of that Ivy/Trad summer classic, the hopsack 3/2 sack navy blazer, this lovely jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a single vent, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has the classic two-button cuffs and natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

* Tagged a 46, but remember this is a vintage piece and so runs smaller:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/8

     

*2) Donegal-esque colorflecked pepper-and-salt Spring Tweed with THREE PATCH POCKETS, functional throat latch, elbow patches, and more! *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is cut from Donegal-esque light- to mid-weight tweed, with the classic Donegal colourway of pepper and salt background flecked with gorse yellow, autumn russet, and sky blue. My pictures don't do this beautiful tweed justice at all, but please do check out the close-ups for an idea of its subtle beauty!

This jacket also features the always-desirable and increasingly rare THREE patch pockets, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, and suede elbow patches. It also has a single vent, and was made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

This jacket is absolutely perfect for Spring, and for early to mid-Fall!

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48R, and measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## g3dahl

g3dahl said:


> Also a pair of AE Nashua, size 13D. Black pebble grain tassels with brown trimmings, rubber sole, $14.99. Very little wear.


Nashuas have been claimed. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Any golfers out there with an interest in golf shirts from well known courses? I got a nice polo from Pebble Beach today and saw shirts from Torrey Pines and Congressional that I left because they weren't my size. Obviously most of these kind of shirts are from no-name muni tracks but if anyone is looking for links-wear like this, let me know.


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> Any golfers out there with an interest in golf shirts from well known courses? I got a nice polo from Pebble Beach today and saw shirts from Torrey Pines and Congressional that I left because they weren't my size. Obviously most of these kind of shirts are from no-name muni tracks but if anyone is looking for links-wear like this, let me know.


heh

Last year, I found a polo from Augusta National, still had the tags; obviously a no name, but has turned out to be one of my favorite polos - really nice hand, and fits me perfectly.


----------



## Hardiw1

Actually just found this earlier in the week.


----------



## conductor

From the listing on page 684 - CLAIMED Brooks Brothers slim fit non-iron for the tiny trad. Size 14.5 X 32 
Like new condition


----------



## TDI GUY

*Consolidation Thread*

Hi All:

A consolidation of items posted a few months ago that are still available. All prices include USPS Priority Mail shipping with delivery confirmation CONUS. Please pm with interest. Thanks!

1. Silk knit ties







L to R: Rugby (black/purple/white 2"); SOLD; BB (black/light blue 2.5"); SOLD; SOLD

$25 each or buy both for $40

2. Two Slim Lands End Ties
One burgundy with gold dots (2.5"), the other maroon with silver stripes (2.75"). Purchased new but rarely wear.







$15 shipped for both.

3. O'Connell's Tan Cotton Blend Suit 41R (but fits more like 42R)
A classic. Purchased new. Would love to keep but it no longer fits. Cotton/poly blend. 3/2 with flat front trousers. 1.75" cuffs. Made in USA. Fully lined. Tagged size 41R but fit is more like a 42R. Please see measurements:
Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Length (BOC): 30.75
Pants: 36x31








$199 shipped

4. J.Crew Legacy Blazer Tagged 42R (but fit is a bit slim; see measurements)
Purchased new. Aldridge model which is 3/2 darted. Great soft shoulders. Lightweight wool. Partially lined. Sleeves have been shortened slightly but otherwise unaltered. Fabric is darker in person than pictured. No issues.








Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 25
Length BOC: 30.5
Shoulder: 18.5

$40 shipped

5. American Living (by Ralph Lauren) Unstructured Madras Sport Coat L
This item is still New With Tags. 3/2 darted. Totally unstructured. Partial cotton lining. Tagged size L. I'd say it's around a 41R/L but please see measurements for a good fit.








Chest: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Length BOC: 31

$35 shipped

6. Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings 9.5
Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings. "Wine" color. Made in India. Worn around a dozen times. Fit is true to size. Standard signs of wear but no other issues.









$40 shipped

7. Johnston and Murphy Durst Saddle Shoe 9.5

New in Box. I picked these up on a sale and then never wore them. Nubuck uppers with leather saddle and rubber sole.









$40 shipped


----------



## Taken Aback

Too bad about the size. I missed that AL jacket when it first came out (my size was OOS when I saw it).


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Central Watch Straps*

Unable to list pictures right now, but I don't think they will be necessary for these well-known items. I have five central watch straps that I don't wear. Most are unworn; two have been worn 2-3 times but are as-new condition. All 18mm.

The colors are:

Red-Navy-White
Navy-Red
Navy-Gray
Green-Red-Gold
Navy

These retail for $29.95, plus shipping. Take this set for $20, shipped.

The straps were purchased this year and can be found on the central watch website -


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two summer jackets, by Hilton and Brooks--$25 each, or less!*

*I have two lovely summer jackets to pass on today*--for _*just $25 each, shipped in CONUS, or offer*_!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Hilton or Princeton silk/linen (?) summer jacket in butterscotch with blue/brown overcheck.*

Half-canvassed and fully lined with all of its front pockets still basted shut, this beautiful jacket from Norman Hilton is perfect for late Spring and summer! There's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a silk-linen or silk-wool blend. And the colourway is wonderful--a beautiful butterscotch barleycorn weave as the base, with a lovely light overcheck of blue and dark tan. The jacket is a contemporary two-button cut with four button cuffs and subtle darts; it also has a single vent. It was recently Union Made in the USA.

As mentioned above, all of its front pockets are still basted shut, so it received little wear--but it did receive some, as there's a few minor pen marks in the lining by the interior pocket, and a couple of minor, minor scuffs by the hem on the lining. There is also a small rewoven area on the arm, as shown. Other than these flaws this jacket is in excellent condition, but because of them I'm listing it as being in Good/Very Good condition, and hence asking a trivial

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










     

*2) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER JACKET! Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Wash-and-Wear*

THE Ivy/Trad summer classic, the Wash-and-Wear summer suits and jackets that all major trad. clothiers produced are justly popular for summer wear--and this is a terrific example! Made for Brooks' old "Brooksgate" range this is a trimmer cut that Brooks' usual trad. offerings, being aimed at the younger market (e.g. Princeton undergraduates!) who were just starting their relationships with Brooks, Press, Tripler, and the like. This jacket has a standard two-button front, subtle darts, a half-lining, and the classic two-button cuffs. It has a very natural shoulder. It's in excellent condition, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25 shipped in CONUS for this summer classic! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items, other than jackets!*

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*SHIRTS!*

*1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $14*

 

*2) Lord and Taylor. Contrast collar. 16.5-34/35. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $9*

 

*3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $9*

  

*4) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $15*

 

*5) Land's End. 16.5-34/35. A beautiful shirt, with Spring-green checks over a cream background! Excellent condition. $14*

  

*6) Land's End. 17.5-34. This is NWT, BUT it does have a blemish in the shoulder area--a small area of yellowish discolouration.(This was a catalogue return.) Hence, this is FREE with at least one other shirt!*

  

*CAPS!*

1) *Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. *22 1/2" interior circumference. Some discolouration to the interior, and minor pilling throughout, hence just $6

 

2) *Made in the USA wool flat cap from Pendleton*. Very Good condition. Size M; 21.5" interior. Asking $8

 

*3) Made in the USA leather cap. *Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $10

  

*
OTHER ITEMS!*

*1) Barney's of New York.*

Made in Italy of Merino wool, this is gossamer light, and perfect for layering. A lovely dark chestnut. Size XL.

*Asking $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 28 1/2
Sleeve: c. 36

 

*2) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA*

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.

*Asking just $24, or lower offer!*


----------



## srivats

Tweedy, that brooksgate jacket is awesome ... if you come across one in navy please let me know. The measurements are like 1/4 - 1/2 inch bigger for me (except length) but I think that size is wearable for me.


----------



## jfkemd

Price reductions



jfkemd said:


> *Vintage JAB 3/2 Tweed Sack
> *this one is in excellent condition
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 25
> length BOC: 30
> I approximate this to be a 41-42R, but would rely on the measurements above
> *$35>>$30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB Baxter State Parka in Medium
> Made in USA
> measurements:
> armpits: 23
> length: 31
> sleeves: 19 from bottom of the armpit
> *$25>>$20 shipped CONUS*
> has small scratch mark beside the Left lower front pocket


----------



## mhj

Tweedy, your mailbox is full


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks--it's now now clear!

UPDATE: The LP BB cord is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Viyella flannel, size M. Very little wear. $27.50 shipped CONUS

*









*

Vintage classic Dark green insulated, waterproof Belstaff Derwent jacket with two big front storm pockets, concealed hood, elastic cuffs, front zip and press stud fastening. A truly iconic British made jacket. Size is marked XL 56-58. $50 shipped CONUS.

*








*

ANYTHING BELOW IS NOW $30 SHIPPED CONUS*

First, Tan Polo brogued penny loafers. These are size 10 D. They are probably USA made, although they are not marked as such. Very little wear and in excellent condition. Asking $47.50 shipped Conus











AE Crandons. These are a great looking summer shoe. A brouged cap like the Byrons, but the main body of the shoe is woven leather allowing for cooling air circulation on hot summer days. Again, 10 Ds. *GONE*











Another 10 D Allen Edmonds. These are Cornells in black calf. Split toe monks with Vibram soles. The tread is getting a little low, but there is still a lot of wear in them. The uppers are issue free. Asking $37.50 shipped CONUS











Rare to find penny loafers these days that aren't made with shiny, corrected grain leather. But, here is a very nice pair and they are virtually new. Brown calf full strap pennys by Lands End. Probably made by that often referred to, "little factory up in Maine". These shoe have almost no wear at all. These are 7 1/2 M. Asking $65 shipped CONUS











Barbour Blouson[/B] *jacket*, tagged Large. The picture of the tag is the best representation of the actual color. This is a light weight shell with a Barbour tartan lining. The shell is 88% polyester/12% polyamide. The lining is 100% polyester. Great spring/summer/fall jacket. Excellent condition. *GONE*










 

Another pair of vintage Nettletons (but aren't all Nettletons, I suppose). These are burgundy full brogues in size 11.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and the soles and heels have plenty of life in them. Asking $65 *>>$47.50* shipped CONUS










Another pair of tan, pebble grain *Florsheim Imperial longwings*. These are in size 12 A. The uppers are great. No issues. The soles are very lightly worn and the "suicide heels" have been replaced with rubber. The only possible issue is a tiny gap between the new rubber heels and the sole. Probably just need to be re-nailed. Asking $47.50 *>>$40* shipped CONUS


----------



## DFPyne

DROSP!

1. Barbour Gamefair - Size 40 / 104cm.
I purchsed this from TweedyDon a little over a year ago. Since I can even begin to write better copy then he, below is his orginal listing. The jacket just ended up being too long for my 5'6" frame and I never wore it. I'm just looking to get what I put into it.
[$110 Shipped]



TweedyDon said:


> Possibly one of the most desirable Barbour models ever, the original Gamefair was inexplicably discontinued, to be replaced by its current incarnation, which is a Durawax shell (?), has a large logo on the exterior pocket, takes a zipper liner, and the addition of a side security pocket. (One of these innovations is good, anyway!) The length of the Gamefair is between that of the Border/Northumbria and the Bedale and Beaufort, and so offers both the Border/Northumbria protection from rain and the ease of movement afforded by the shorter jackets.
> 
> The Gamefair features the Dress Gordon tartan lining, corduroy collar, poppers for the optional old-style snap-in warm-pile liner, a functional throat latch, YKK Barbour zipper, NO pocket logo, and very highly functional "fold-over" front bellows pockets. (These pockets are not just closed with the exterior snap-shut flap, but also have an additional length of material that folds over to protect their contents, a feature that is now only seen in the Barbour International.) It also has an integral game pocket on the inside front and interior cuffs inside the sleeves which can be closed tightly using poppers (NOT the velcro now used in the Borders and Northumbrias.)
> 
> This jacket is in the classic Barbour sage green.
> 
> This jacket could use a re-wax soon--an easy and, I find, relaxing, job you can do at home--and has the start of two tiny (i.e., 1mm) holes at the edges of the front pockets, which is almost standard in non-new Barbours! There are NO other abrasions, rips, holes, or snags! As such, I'd say that this is a used Barbour in conservatively Very Good condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 24
> Length (BOC): 32 3/4
> Sleeve: Raglan, so hard to measure. But it seems to be about 33.5 from the middle of the collar--which makes sense, as Barbour sleeves tend to run short in all models. I chalk this up to being part of their charm!
> 
> *NB: The thumbnails can be rotated when you click on them to enlarge them using the icon at the bottom of the picture, but they won't post rotated--my apologies!*
> https://img845.imageshack.us/i/barbour016.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour018.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/barbour005.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/barbour006.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/barbour011.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/barbour014.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/barbour019.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/barbour002.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour003.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/barbour007.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/barbour009.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbour017.jpg/
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/barbour012.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/barbour013.jpg/


2. Brooks Brothers Formal Pump with Grosgrain Ribbon Bow - European Size 42 (~ US 9D)
[$60 Shipped]


3. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in the USA Shirt - Medium
[$35 Shipped]


4. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in Hong Kong Shirt - Medium
[$35 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$30Shipped]


6. L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in the USA Shirt - Medium 
[$25 Shipped]


7. L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in Canada Shirt - Medium 
[$25 Shipped]


8. L.L. Bean Blackwatch Tartan Flannel Shirt - Medium
[$25 Shipped]


9. Menemsha Blues Sea Green Sweatershirt - Small 
[$25 Shipped]


10. J Crew Blackwatch Trousers - 38W, 31.5" Inseam
[$30 Shipped]


11. Brooks Brothers Tartan Patch Trousers - (Tagged 40W, Tailored to 38W, 26" Inseam with 1.25" Cuff)
[$30 Shipped]


12. Black 8.5D Black Weejuns 
[$23 Shipped]


13. Black 9 E/C Johnson & Murphy Made in the USA Captoe Oxfords
[$23 Shipped]


14. Brooks Brothers 346 Lighthouse T-Shirt
[$20 Shipped]


15. MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long
Golden Fleece Buttons, fully lined. 
[$80 Shipped - offers welcome]
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"


Sold:
- 8.5D Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings 
- Brooks Brothers Unlined Yellow Oxford: 16.5-33
- ~42L J. Press Brown & Black Herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Gordon's of Philadelphia Corduroy 3/2 Sack Jacket, 43-44 S*

Very nice soft-shouldered vintage cord sack. Woven leather buttons, fully-lined, hook vent. Excellent overall condition, but there are a couple of faint spots that are the color of the buttons--I think you'll be able to live with it if the dry cleaner can do nothing with them, which I doubt.

*$40 shipped.*

Ch: 24", Sh: 19", Sl: 22.5", L (boc): 29.5"











*Allen Edmonds Grayson, 10.5 D*

Very nice condition; no flaws or damage. Light wear.

*$85 shipped.
*










*NOS Dexter Made-in-USA Grey Suede Bucks, 13 M*

The pictures speak for themselves; good ol' US goods.

*$65 shipped.*











*NOS Bass Pennyweejun, 7.5 D

Made in USA. No box.

$80 shipped conus.











Sperry Topsider, 7M

Consider these brand-new. There is a flex where you can see they've been tried on, but zero evidence of the soles having seen pavement, grass, automotive interior carpeting, a boat dock....you get the picture.

$45 shipped.











E.T. Wright Masters Collection Summer Buck, 7 M

Another great shoe for the adventurous small-footed trad.

I've encountered a small number of Masters Collection shoes, and they have all been excellent makes from the better shoemakers in England, Italy, and now, I find, Spain. With acknowledgement to more knowledgeable members, these are probably made by Magnanni.

$50 shipped.











Corbin "Pit Loom Madras" India Madras Slacks for Eljo's, 36

An excellent pair of vintage India Madras trousers from one of the traddest "Ivy" purveyors--Eljo's, a UVA icon. The condition is impressive, very nearly like a NOS pair, however, as is nearly universal on handwoven madras, a few tiny spots that read not so much as stains as imperfections inherent to the cloth.

$60 shipped.

W: 18" flat (36"), Ins: 32.5" (3" to let)



















Allen Edmonds Polo Shell Cordovan, 10 D/B

Excellent condition. Moderate use.

$225 shipped.







































Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Shell Cordovan Full-strap Beefroll Pennies, 10 D

A beautiful shoe in a very handsome mahogany finish. Excellent condition: soles are rock solid with very little wear, but the rubber heel cap will need to be replaced soon.

$185 shipped.







































Nettleton LHS Shell Cordovan Penny, 10 D

Gorgeous, gorgeous color--a sort of dark cherry, much like the syrup I pressed last fall from the wild cherries that grow profusely along the fencerows and fallow fields around here. Also excellent condition, and also somewhat disproportionate heel edge wear in comparison to the outsole proper (which, again, is solid as a rock and nearly 100%).

$240 shipped.







































Allen Edmonds Grayson, 8.5 EEE/E

Excellent condition, little worn. There are some light scuffs, etc., but nothing that isn't usually handled with a routine buff and polish.

$80 shipped.







































Southwick Sack Suit with Overcheck, 38 S

Also very nice condition with a minor flaw; by the left pocket in front is a faint spot (and some hanger wear in the lining at the shoulders). My guess is that if you point it out to your dry cleaner, they'll take care of it... Nevertheless, still:

Only $35 shipped.

Sh: 18.5", Ch: 21.5", Sl: 22.5", L(boc): 29"
W: 32', Ins: 26.5" (3" to let)







































Baracuta Navy Trench w/Zip-in Liner, 42-ish (knowledgeable members in this size range please pipe-in)

Made in England and in excellent condition. Almost out-of-season for the most of us, but you don't see these every day and without the liner it will serve you well throughout spring... (Color is a proper navy--my camera (or my photography) doesn't seem to do well with darks.)

$125 shipped.

Sh: 20", Ch: 24.5", Sl: 25", L (boc): 39.5"
































Russell Moccasin Co. Oneida "Saddle" Moccasin -- 9.5 E*

Only worn a couple of times, these are essentially a brand new pair. Although not sized, they were found among a couple of Bass pairs in 9.5EE, recent Weejuns and straight-tip oxfords, and are obviously from the same closet. I compared them all carefully to confirm the continuity of size. At a price of $280 to have them stitch a pair at your command, you can have just as well for only:

*$60 shipped.*










*Florsheim Kenmoor Burgundy Shell Cordovan LWB -- 10 B*

One for the permanent collection...

These are in excellent condition, as you see, and little worn; nearly NOS.
I wanted to get these pics before the sun went down, so you'll see a little dust and whatnot on the surface--just give 'em some (Mac)tention and go...

$235 shipped.










*Norman Hilton Navy Pinstripe 2-pc Sack -- 42L*

Quintessential trim traditional sack, and a real keeper.
Excellent condition, showing very little wear. The fabric feels and looks like new. No flaws. (Has a little lint on it in these pics.)

Sh: 18", Sl: 26", L(boc): 32, Ch: 22"
W: 18", Ins: 34"

*$75 shipped.*










*Allen Edmonds Saratoga, burgundy -- 9.5 C*

The sun was already going down by the time I got to take these shots, so they are a little dark...

These are in very good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do have a couple of noticeable marks at the inner part of the heels as you can see. They are made in AE's polished cobbler--which is a high grade of corrected grain, very supple--and aren't plasticky at all, as some CGs can be, and they will make a very serviceable pair for just about any but the most demanding occasions. Very clean insoles as well (the light makes it hard to tell).

(Marked FR on the bottom--see the close-up side pic for what I believe to be the factory defect, it's hardly noticeable and doesn't seem to be something that would become an issue.)

On the number 3 last.

Only $25 shipped.










*Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*

Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.

$28 shipped.










*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*

Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.

$35 shipped.










*Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*

Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...

$26 shipped.










*Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*

Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)

$65 shipped.

26.5" wide, 22.5" long










*Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*

This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.

$60 shipped.

Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"










*Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*

Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.

The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).

$140 shipped.

Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp









*The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*

Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.

$140 shipped.

Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"


----------



## conductor

Two offerings:

Southwick 3/2 roll blazer. Hopsack material. Partially lined. For some odd reason it has Oleg Cassini buttons on it - if they bother you let me know and I'll send a replacement set of BB's buttons (only four sleeve buttons, however). US made.

In good shape, ready for spring. Just CLAIMED shipped conus.

No size tags, see measurements:

Chest: 20" pit to pit
Sleeve: 24" + 3" to let out
Shoulder: 17 1/4"
Length: 29 3/4" from BOC










Hickey Freeman from Barneys

This coat is gorgeous! This garment is 20 years old but is in absolutely perfect condition. It appears darker than the photographs- nearly black, and in herringbone. I know it is the wrong season, but I want to move it out now. Tagged a 42S, but see measurements. Beat the rush for vintage HF garments in perfect condition and get one today. US made.

Just $55 shipped conus

Chest: 24.5" pit to pit
Sleeve: 22" + 2" to let out
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 44" from BOC










All small pics are clickable to full size. Offers are welcome.


----------



## ClayCox

LOOKING FOR BROOKS OR PRL BLAZERS/SPORT COATS/SUITS 38-39


----------



## swb120

1) *Bobby Jones green golf shirt, size Medium*. Excellent condition, made in Italy. Chest measures 20".

Asking $25>*$20 shipped.*

  

2) *Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, sz. 16-33*. No flaws; lovely shirt - looks nearly new; great collar roll.

Asking $25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.









 

3) Lovely *Peter Scott lambswool sweater, made in Scotland, red*. Beautiful, fine sweater. Unsized, but likely a *Medium to Large *- measures *22" pit to pit*. *Sleeves: 24 3/4"* from shoulder seam to end of cuff.

Asking $30>$25>$20>*$15 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP $35 OR BEST OFFER
*


leisureclass said:


> H. Oritsky Navy Flannel Sack ~39R (I got this off the exchange awhile back, and it was never quite right on me, so my loss is your gain)
> Shoulders=17.75" - Chest=21.5" - BOC (under the collar)=30" - and sleeves (shoulder to wrist)=24.5 (with more than an inch tucked underneath)
> 
> *DROP ASKING 35 SHIPPED CONUS OR BEST OFFER*
> 
> PM me with any questions/claims/offers.


----------



## ClayCox

NEEDING some embroidered pants/shorts for the summer. Im a 30-34 in the waist and inseam (Ill head to the tailor) PLEASE PM IF YOU HAVE ANY!?


----------



## Orgetorix

WTB: I'm in the market for a dark (gray or navy) summer suit in 42R or L (31-32" BOC). Linen or poplin are OK; wool would be acceptable if it's lightweight and partially lined a la Brookscool suits.

Let me know if you have something.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have several articles of clothing for sale. I'm selling them because I have lost weight and they no longer fit.

-- *Made in England Bookster red/green tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $200 or best offer._ 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/p3105275.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/p3105276.jpg/

-- *Made in England Bookster green/purple/pink tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $200 or best offer._ 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/p3105279.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/p3105280.jpg/

-- *Made in America Hardwick tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, rear vent. Very good condition. _Asking $50 or best offer._
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/p3105278.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/p3105277.jpg/

-- * Nautica herringbone trousers*; 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam, cuffs. Good condition. _Asking $10 or best offer._
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p3105269.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/p3105273.jpg/

To purchase one or all of these items, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling. I ship using United States Postal Service priority mail with the flat-rate boxes. Typically, this is about $7 for a continental U.S.-bound parcel.


----------



## rabidawg

I picked these up from Cards. Awesome boots, but unfortunately the fit isn't right for me. If anyone is interested, I'll pass them along for what I have in them. I'll leave them posted here exclusively until Thursday night, and then I'll likely put them up on eBay.



Cardinals5 said:


> Crockett & Jones black blucher boots. Made in England. Soles still hard as a rock, but will need new heel caps in a few months.
> 
> Size: US 8.5D
> 
> Price: $120 shipped in CONUS/ *SOLD PP
> 
> *


----------



## AlanC

You've felt it for a long time. Now it's time to proclaim it to the world: Your love for L.L. Bean!

NWT/NOS *L.L. Bean by Russell Athletic* logo sweatshirt
Made in USA
Tagged size: Small (P2P: 20.75")

Made in the USA in lovely Alexander City, Alabama, right on HWY 280 on the drive down to Auburn.

Yours for only $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal (OBO!)


----------



## hockeyinsider

Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown corduroy slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). The cuffs are 1.5 inches. $18
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/p4186535.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/p4186538.jpg/

Lands' End tailored fit green corduroy slacks. Very good condition 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $18
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/p4186541.jpg/

Lands' End traditional fit red corduroy jeans. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam. $15.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/p4186540.jpg/

Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown twill slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $18
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/p4186543.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/p4186545.jpg/

If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $5-7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail within the continental United States.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I'm selling a 40-short Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) sport jacket in a Glen Urquhart plaid with lilac/purple overcheck for $30. It's 100% linen and is partially lined with side vents. It's in very good condition. 




If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $5-7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail within the continental United States.


----------



## ATL

Wanted to see if there's any interest in these 11.5 Aldens on the Barrie last before I put them up on ebay. I haven't figured out an asking price because I simply have no idea, so I'm open to offers.

Here's the only info I've gotten from Alden people:



> Style 9786S (size 11.5D) this was made on the Barrie last, and for only 3 stores in Europe, it is not a stock item.
> 
> You should contact the retail store in which you saw the shoes for any information about pricing.
> 
> Regards,
> Brenda
> Alden Shop
> 
> They are Brown Kudu Leather Long Wing Tips on the Barrie Last.
> They have a reverse welt and Goodyear crepe lug soles.
> The retail price (new) was $415.00.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Rafael


More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629470210810/


----------



## hockeyinsider

Pants are sold, but the jackets are still available. Come on, someone must need them. I'll knock another $10 off.



hockeyinsider said:


> I have several articles of clothing for sale. I'm selling them because I have lost weight and they no longer fit.
> 
> -- *Made in England Bookster red/green tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $200 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/p3105275.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/p3105276.jpg/
> 
> -- *Made in England Bookster green/purple/pink tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Very good condition. _Asking $200 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/p3105279.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/p3105280.jpg/
> 
> -- *Made in America Hardwick tweed jacket*; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, rear vent. Very good condition. _Asking $50 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/p3105278.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/p3105277.jpg/
> 
> -- * Nautica herringbone trousers*; 34-inch waist with 30-inch inseam, cuffs. Good condition. _Asking $10 or best offer._
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p3105269.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/p3105273.jpg/
> 
> To purchase one or all of these items, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling. I ship using United States Postal Service priority mail with the flat-rate boxes. Typically, this is about $7 for a continental U.S.-bound parcel.


----------



## Patrick06790

J Press madras short sleeve, tagged Large but fits like a medium. (Of course, I am getting larger.)

Chest 23, collar 16, length overall 30.5, sleeve 9.5.

Clean, nice cool colors, no flaws except one of the collar buttons is starting to come loose.

$20 shipped CONUS.

click pix for bigger view


----------



## sbdivemaster

*GET READY FOR SUMMER - XL SHIRTS*

Sold Out. Thanks!


----------



## Jovan

If only they were M (maybe L) instead of XL...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Gentlemen, if any of these goods have been tempting you, please don't hesitate to make an offer that is reasonable for you. I would like to see these find a good home, and I would like to have a smaller number of items current before listing more. *



GentlemanGeorge said:


> *Gordon's of Philadelphia Corduroy 3/2 Sack Jacket, 43-44 S*
> 
> Very nice soft-shouldered vintage cord sack. Woven leather buttons, fully-lined, hook vent. Excellent overall condition, but there are a couple of faint spots that are the color of the buttons--I think you'll be able to live with it if the dry cleaner can do nothing with them, which I doubt.
> 
> *$40 shipped.*
> 
> Ch: 24", Sh: 19", Sl: 22.5", L (boc): 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Edmonds Grayson, 10.5 D*
> 
> Very nice condition; no flaws or damage. Light wear.
> 
> *$85 shipped.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOS Dexter Made-in-USA Grey Suede Bucks, 13 M*
> 
> The pictures speak for themselves; good ol' US goods.
> 
> *$65 shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOS Bass Pennyweejun, 7.5 D
> 
> Made in USA. No box.
> 
> $80 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sperry Topsider, 7M
> 
> Consider these brand-new. There is a flex where you can see they've been tried on, but zero evidence of the soles having seen pavement, grass, automotive interior carpeting, a boat dock....you get the picture.
> 
> $45 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E.T. Wright Masters Collection Summer Buck, 7 M
> 
> Another great shoe for the adventurous small-footed trad.
> 
> I've encountered a small number of Masters Collection shoes, and they have all been excellent makes from the better shoemakers in England, Italy, and now, I find, Spain. With acknowledgement to more knowledgeable members, these are probably made by Magnanni.
> 
> $50 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin "Pit Loom Madras" India Madras Slacks for Eljo's, 36
> 
> An excellent pair of vintage India Madras trousers from one of the traddest "Ivy" purveyors--Eljo's, a UVA icon. The condition is impressive, very nearly like a NOS pair, however, as is nearly universal on handwoven madras, a few tiny spots that read not so much as stains as imperfections inherent to the cloth.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> W: 18" flat (36"), Ins: 32.5" (3" to let)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Polo Shell Cordovan, 10 D/B
> 
> Excellent condition. Moderate use.
> 
> $225 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Shell Cordovan Full-strap Beefroll Pennies, 10 D
> 
> A beautiful shoe in a very handsome mahogany finish. Excellent condition: soles are rock solid with very little wear, but the rubber heel cap will need to be replaced soon.
> 
> $185 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nettleton LHS Shell Cordovan Penny, 10 D
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous color--a sort of dark cherry, much like the syrup I pressed last fall from the wild cherries that grow profusely along the fencerows and fallow fields around here. Also excellent condition, and also somewhat disproportionate heel edge wear in comparison to the outsole proper (which, again, is solid as a rock and nearly 100%).
> 
> $240 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Grayson, 8.5 EEE/E
> 
> Excellent condition, little worn. There are some light scuffs, etc., but nothing that isn't usually handled with a routine buff and polish.
> 
> $80 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick Sack Suit with Overcheck, 38 S
> 
> Also very nice condition with a minor flaw; by the left pocket in front is a faint spot (and some hanger wear in the lining at the shoulders). My guess is that if you point it out to your dry cleaner, they'll take care of it... Nevertheless, still:
> 
> Only $35 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 18.5", Ch: 21.5", Sl: 22.5", L(boc): 29"
> W: 32', Ins: 26.5" (3" to let)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baracuta Navy Trench w/Zip-in Liner, 42-ish (knowledgeable members in this size range please pipe-in)
> 
> Made in England and in excellent condition. Almost out-of-season for the most of us, but you don't see these every day and without the liner it will serve you well throughout spring... (Color is a proper navy--my camera (or my photography) doesn't seem to do well with darks.)
> 
> $125 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 20", Ch: 24.5", Sl: 25", L (boc): 39.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Moccasin Co. Oneida "Saddle" Moccasin -- 9.5 E*
> 
> Only worn a couple of times, these are essentially a brand new pair. Although not sized, they were found among a couple of Bass pairs in 9.5EE, recent Weejuns and straight-tip oxfords, and are obviously from the same closet. I compared them all carefully to confirm the continuity of size. At a price of $280 to have them stitch a pair at your command, you can have just as well for only:
> 
> *$60 shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Florsheim Kenmoor Burgundy Shell Cordovan LWB -- 10 B*
> 
> One for the permanent collection...
> 
> These are in excellent condition, as you see, and little worn; nearly NOS.
> I wanted to get these pics before the sun went down, so you'll see a little dust and whatnot on the surface--just give 'em some (Mac)tention and go...
> 
> $235 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norman Hilton Navy Pinstripe 2-pc Sack -- 42L*
> 
> Quintessential trim traditional sack, and a real keeper.
> Excellent condition, showing very little wear. The fabric feels and looks like new. No flaws. (Has a little lint on it in these pics.)
> 
> Sh: 18", Sl: 26", L(boc): 32, Ch: 22"
> W: 18", Ins: 34"
> 
> *$75 shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Edmonds Saratoga, burgundy -- 9.5 C*
> 
> The sun was already going down by the time I got to take these shots, so they are a little dark...
> 
> These are in very good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do have a couple of noticeable marks at the inner part of the heels as you can see. They are made in AE's polished cobbler--which is a high grade of corrected grain, very supple--and aren't plasticky at all, as some CGs can be, and they will make a very serviceable pair for just about any but the most demanding occasions. Very clean insoles as well (the light makes it hard to tell).
> 
> (Marked FR on the bottom--see the close-up side pic for what I believe to be the factory defect, it's hardly noticeable and doesn't seem to be something that would become an issue.)
> 
> On the number 3 last.
> 
> Only $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*
> 
> Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.
> 
> $28 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*
> 
> Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.
> 
> $35 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*
> 
> Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...
> 
> $26 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*
> 
> Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)
> 
> $65 shipped.
> 
> 26.5" wide, 22.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*
> 
> This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.
> 
> $60 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*
> 
> Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.
> 
> The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).
> 
> $140 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*
> 
> Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.
> 
> $140 shipped.
> 
> Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"


----------



## ArtVandalay

I saw this pair of NOS Dexter USA longwings at the thrift. Due to the price and the size, I didn't pick them up. They're 14b. 
If anyone is interested, I can get them to you for $50 shipped.


----------



## HalfLegend

*Anyone have some extra summer clothes?*

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the warming temperatures. As you start to break out your warm weather wardrobes, I hope you'll be able to stop and read this for a second before you toss anything out.

I was recently accepted into a summer research internship at our nearby Air Force Base. I will be working 8-4 in a professional environment and will have to wear business clothes. However, I currently have 4 dress shirts and a dozen or so ties and 3 pants, two of which are made for Ohio winters, not Ohio summers. I came here because with limited funds, I wanted to get the most for my money and look good when I show up on the job. I will be making some money through this job, but I'd like as much of it to go towards gas and college funds instead of clothes for the summer.

What I was hoping to get: Some shirts that I can wear to work tucked in then un-tuck for grad parties on the drive back from work. So specifically* sport shirts* or shirts with *shorter tails that can be worn untucked.
*
As in my other post, the sizes are about the same. 

I havn't been able to get myself measured but what I do know is I'm 17, 160 lbs, and 5' 6". 

32x30 pants (Something thin and light weight, it'll be hot, but as you can imagine, there's no way I can wear shorts to work)
15.5x32/33 dress shirt. 
*Medium and Larges for sport shirts and polos. Slimmer fitting would be great. Can't really fit into any smalls now. Not too picky about material or quality, just something that can be worn semi-formally and casually.
If anyone has shorts laying around, those would be great too, 32 waist, 10-11 inch inseam works great. 
Anyone that has loafers or boat shoes, size 9.5 or 10 would work for me. As with the rest of the items, not that picky, I trust you all have good taste!


As always, many many thanks for whatever help I can get. The wealth of knowledge and guidance I have gleaned here is already more than I can thank you for, and the clothes just makes this place all the better.

-S.

*I'll be able to pay for shipping and basic costs, but right now money is tight, so while I appreciate any offers on higher quality clothing, I have to kindly refuse!*


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Makers blue mini-gingham bd

Tagged 16.5 x 34 and measures true to size

Made in USA

$20 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Those Aristocrafts from GG--both pair--are a bargain. JM doesn't get much love, but back in the day, they were the bomb, and the ones he has are from back in the day.


----------



## leisureclass

J Press Donegal Tweed - $80 CONUS or Best Offer

S to S= 17.25"
P to P= 20.25"
Length of back under the collar= 29"

Unmarked size, measures about a 38S, but please check measurements for best fit.

Great vintage condition. Undarted jacket with a 3/2 roll in the front.

Jacket label lists San Fran J Press store, so you know this jacket is a classic.

Shipping is included to CONUS only. Paypal payment please.


----------



## jfkemd

Price drop



jfkemd said:


> *Vintage JAB 3/2 Tweed Sack
> *this one is in excellent condition
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 25
> length BOC: 30
> I approximate this to be a 41-42R, but would rely on the measurements above
> *claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LLB Baxter State Parka in Medium
> claimed*


----------



## ClayCox

Still searching for embroidered or patten pants/shorts 30-33. Thanks guys


----------



## TDI GUY

DROPS

Knit ties now $15 each.

O'Connell's Suit now $149.

Make me an offer on anything else. It'll be at the thrift store by the end of the week.



TDI GUY said:


> Hi All:
> 
> A consolidation of items posted a few months ago that are still available. All prices include USPS Priority Mail shipping with delivery confirmation CONUS. Please pm with interest. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Silk knit ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Rugby (black/purple/white 2"); SOLD; BB (black/light blue 2.5"); SOLD; SOLD
> 
> $25 each or buy both for $40
> 
> 2. Two Slim Lands End Ties
> One burgundy with gold dots (2.5"), the other maroon with silver stripes (2.75"). Purchased new but rarely wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 shipped for both.
> 
> 3. O'Connell's Tan Cotton Blend Suit 41R (but fits more like 42R)
> A classic. Purchased new. Would love to keep but it no longer fits. Cotton/poly blend. 3/2 with flat front trousers. 1.75" cuffs. Made in USA. Fully lined. Tagged size 41R but fit is more like a 42R. Please see measurements:
> Chest: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Length (BOC): 30.75
> Pants: 36x31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $199 shipped
> 
> 4. J.Crew Legacy Blazer Tagged 42R (but fit is a bit slim; see measurements)
> Purchased new. Aldridge model which is 3/2 darted. Great soft shoulders. Lightweight wool. Partially lined. Sleeves have been shortened slightly but otherwise unaltered. Fabric is darker in person than pictured. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length BOC: 30.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> $40 shipped
> 
> 5. American Living (by Ralph Lauren) Unstructured Madras Sport Coat L
> This item is still New With Tags. 3/2 darted. Totally unstructured. Partial cotton lining. Tagged size L. I'd say it's around a 41R/L but please see measurements for a good fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length BOC: 31
> 
> $35 shipped
> 
> 6. Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings 9.5
> Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings. "Wine" color. Made in India. Worn around a dozen times. Fit is true to size. Standard signs of wear but no other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 shipped
> 
> 7. Johnston and Murphy Durst Saddle Shoe 9.5
> 
> New in Box. I picked these up on a sale and then never wore them. Nubuck uppers with leather saddle and rubber sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 shipped


----------



## Taken Aback

TDI GUY said:


> Make me an offer on anything else. It'll be at the thrift store by the end of the week.


Seriously, no one should let that happen. There are deals there.


----------



## conductor

Cross post from the Sales thread - Size A/C Hanover shell cordovan blucher

I've had these shoes for just over a year (they were NOS when I got them), and I've finally admitted to myself that they are just too wide for my very narrow feet (after insoles and tongue pads and heel pads all at once!).

As you can see they are beautiful shoes which have developed a nice patina. I have taken very good care of them - trees, Mac method etc. There are some scuffs on the inside toes and inside heels as pictured, but they are not noticeable from any distance and will continue to fade with time.

I'm asking for $200 shipped CONUS. I'll throw in the Jos. A Bank shoe trees if needed. Reasonable offers will be considered.


----------



## swb120

Those Nettleton shells are beautiful, but I already have three pairs of shell loafers...must resist, must resist.


----------



## ATL

AE Woodstock, 10 D. $100 or offer.

AE still offers the Woodstock, but not in the none-more-black variety.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've been saying the same thing about Broadstreets--been coveting a pair for years, since shortly after they went out of production. Now that they're back in production, I'd been doing the "must resist" thing. Then they went on sale. Mrs. 32 caught me looking at them last night and said the obvious: If you've wanted them this long, you should buy them. And so I did. I suggest you do the same with those Nettletons. You will likely never find another pair like that. He's entertaining offers. I now have three pairs of brown-and-white spectators (which my wife does not know), and they have much in common with shell loafers: No two pair are exactly alike. Just do it. You'll never regret it, but why-didn't-I-pull-the-trigger remorse is just around the corner.



swb120 said:


> Those Nettleton shells are beautiful, but I already have three pairs of shell loafers...must resist, must resist.


----------



## CMDC

Those Nettletons may be the best looking shoes I've seen on the Exchange in my time here. If they were a 10.5 they'd be gone and I'd be devising a way to explain this to my wife--or more likely racing home to make sure I intercepted them first.

I second 32. You'll be glad every time you put them on.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> Mrs. 32 caught me looking at them last night and said the obvious: If you've wanted them this long, you should buy them. And so I did.


You're a lucky man if her attitude extends beyond the acquisition of shoes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm way, way luckier than I deserve. During a recent trip to Chicago, she suggested we go to AE on Michigan Ave., then twisted my arm--hard--to convince me to buy a pair similar to these (navy, but with red stitching):

https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF4025_1_40000000001_-1
Knowing I had a pair of Peals en route from Stephen Smith, I resisted. Her tolerance of my overstuffed closets is just the beginning--she is, indeed, a keeper.



Taken Aback said:


> You're a lucky man if her attitude extends beyond the acquisition of shoes.


----------



## swb120

32 - your points are well-taken. My issue is that a) I'm not sure how Nettletons fit me (AE's, for ex., fit me poorly; Aldens fit me perfectly); b) I have a pair of lovely Alden #8, which are a similar, though not as deep & rich, color; and c) I was kind of hoping to save up for a new pr of Alden loafers in whiskey or cigar. *DAMN THIS THRIFT EXCHANGE!!!* 



32rollandrock said:


> I've been saying the same thing about Broadstreets--been coveting a pair for years, since shortly after they went out of production. Now that they're back in production, I'd been doing the "must resist" thing. Then they went on sale. Mrs. 32 caught me looking at them last night and said the obvious: If you've wanted them this long, you should buy them. And so I did. I suggest you do the same with those Nettletons. You will likely never find another pair like that. He's entertaining offers. I now have three pairs of brown-and-white spectators (which my wife does not know), and they have much in common with shell loafers: No two pair are exactly alike. Just do it. You'll never regret it, but why-didn't-I-pull-the-trigger remorse is just around the corner.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You are rationalizing inaction. Cowboy up and pull the trigger.



swb120 said:


> 32 - your points are well-taken. My issue is that a) I'm not sure how Nettletons fit me (AE's, for ex., fit me poorly; Aldens fit me perfectly); b) I have a pair of lovely Alden #8, which are a similar, though not as deep & rich, color; and c) I was kind of hoping to save up for a new pr of Alden loafers in whiskey or cigar. *DAMN THIS THRIFT EXCHANGE!!!*


----------



## MicTester

32rollandrock said:


> I'm way, way luckier than I deserve. During a recent trip to Chicago, she suggested we go to AE on Michigan Ave., then twisted my arm--hard--to convince me to buy a pair similar to these (navy, but with red stitching):
> 
> https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF4025_1_40000000001_-1
> Knowing I had a pair of Peals en route from Stephen Smith, I resisted. Her tolerance of my overstuffed closets is just the beginning--she is, indeed, a keeper.


Lucky indeed.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown corduroy slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). The cuffs are 1.5 inches. $15
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/p4186535.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/p4186538.jpg/

Lands' End tailored fit green corduroy slacks. Very good condition 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $15
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/p4186541.jpg/

Lands' End traditional fit red corduroy jeans. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam. $15.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/p4186540.jpg/

Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown twill slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $15
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/p4186543.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/p4186545.jpg/

If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $5-7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail within the continental United States.


----------



## herfitup

CMDC said:


> Those Nettletons may be the best looking shoes I've seen on the Exchange in my time here. If they were a 10.5 they'd be gone and I'd be devising a way to explain this to my wife--or more likely racing home to make sure I intercepted them first.
> 
> I second 32. You'll be glad every time you put them on.


+1. If they were 10.5 I could never explain it to Mrs. Herfitup but ... I think I would have to arrange a M.O. deal on the with the money Mrs. Herfitup doesn't know about and have them shipped to the office.


----------



## conductor

^^^ This is why I have purchases shipped to work instead of home! :devil:


----------



## AMProfessor

Just wanted to give a heads up that I've got a pile of ties listed on the sales forum that I brought back from the Brooks Brothers clearance center in Garland, NC. Should be some trad interest here.










Complete listing at:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117107-New-Brooks-Brothers-ties


----------



## ClayCox

LOOKING FOR BROWN WINGTIPS FELLAS, 10-10.5. PM PLEASE


----------



## ArtVandalay

*5 18mm Central Watch nylon straps*

Up for grabs is a set of five (5) nylon watch straps by Central Watch. 
These are like new, I've worn two of them twice, the others are unworn. 18mm width.
Retail for $30, they're yours for $20 shipped.


----------



## maximar

*Alden NST color 8 size 8.5e*

These are Bootmaker's Edition from The Shoemart in Berkeley, CT. Please refer to pictures. The pictures are not in any way altered. Well cared for and tons of life left on the soles. 
They are on the Barrie last. It will come with the box and will be shipped USPS priority mail with tracking and insurance. Asking price is $320.


Please know your size because I do not accept returns.


I also have an Alden Black shell cordovan long wing blucher model 9751 on the same size if you are interested. 
I also have an Allen Edmonds Bradley color 8 split toe size 9E.

Just PM me for any questions. All these are first quality and only owned by me. I need to make space in my closet.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ballmouse

Each are *$25>$15 each + free shipping in CONUS.*

1) Blue Windowpane Check Ike Behar shirt. Tagged 16 - 35, but I believe the neck is closer to 15 1/2 or 15 3/4.
100% Cotton. Made in USA.
2 shoulder pleats in the back.

Chest: 24"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves (from shoulder): 24"
Neck (pressed flat and measured): 16 1/4"
























2) Blue & White Brooks Brothers Purple Label shirt. Tagged 16 1/2 - 34. *SOLD*
100% Cotton. Made in USA.
Split Yoke.

Chest: 25"
Shoulders: 18 3/4"
Sleeve (from shoulder): 24"
Neck (pressed flat and measured): 17 3/4
















​


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thank you all for the positive comments. The Gordon's cord sack, Southwick suit, Nettleton cordovan LHS, and Norman Hilton suit from the two pages previous are sold.


----------



## DFPyne

New Items!

1. Murrys Toggery Nantucket Reds - 36W/31 Inseam
Looks like it was let out an inch, slightly noticeable (see photo). Also missing the button from the right back pocket. Has another 3" to let out in the inseam. No cuff. 
[$35 shipped]


2. Gitman TXX 15.5-33 (Tagged 34) Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]


3. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$25 Shipped]


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ralph Lauren polo shirts - large
Pit to pit and back length from boc are provided. All are in excellent condition. 
Asking $16 each or take all four for $55.

Navy 25/29
Black 25/29
Light blue 24/29.5
White navy stripe 23/29


----------



## Brianpore

*More Trad this time around*

Kind of got my ass chewed out last time I posted some stuff in here due to it not being "trad" enough, so hopefully I learned my lesson. Price are neg and include CONUS shipping w/tracking.

Please click pictures to enlarge

*Gant NWT Ivy Trad 3 Roll 2 Gray Flannel Wool Suit! Flat Front Pants - 40S* *- SOLD*
Size: Tagged 40S (SEE MEASUREMENTS)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 20.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.5"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 39" (+1.5" let out)
Cuff width (width at cuff): 9.5"
Front rise (waist to crotch): 11"
Flannel Wool
Center Rear Vent
Half Lined








               
*

Corneliani Solid Gray Flannel Wool Suit! 40R - $145*
Size: Tagged EU 50 R = US 40/41 R (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
Waist (waist laying flat): 18.5"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.5"
Cuff width (width at cuff): 8.75
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.5
Few loose threads right armpit lining
Superb quality suit
Wool / flannel
Unvented
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed
Peak Lapel








                       

*J Press Solid Gray Mini Herringbone Wool Suit! STAPLE 3 ROLL 2 SACK!! 40R* *- **$195*
Size: Not Tagged (See Measurements, Approx 40R, slim 42R)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 29" (3.5" if let out cuff)
Cuff width (width at cuff): 9.5"
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.6875"
Front Rise (waist to crotch): 11.875"
Excellent Quality suit from J Press
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed


----------



## catside

^I bought from Brianpore before and he is a great seller. That Gant and Press are both gorgeous, would not be here if my size.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) pink 100% cotton slacks. Good condition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front and no cuffs. $15.



Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) pincord 100% cotton slacks. Very good conition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Pleated front with cuffs. $17



Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) madras 100% cotton slacks. Very good condition. 35-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front with no cuffs. Metal side-strap adjusters. $17


J. Crew pale blue 100% cotton chino slacks. Very good condition 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front with no cuffs. $17


If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $5-7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail within the continental United States.


----------



## hockeyinsider

From left: Jos. A. Bank made-in-America 100% silk necktie $10, Charles Tyrwhitt made-in-Italy 100% silk necktie $10, Masda (Brussels, Belgium shop) 100% heavy-weight cotton knit necktie $10, Ralph Lauren (black label) made-in-Italy 100% silk necktie $12. All are very good to like-new condition.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/p4216599.jpg/

If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $3-6 for U.S.P.S. priority mail within the continental United States.


----------



## Jovan

Brianpore: Oh, if only any of those were long enough for me. They all look beautiful.


----------



## frosejr

Does anyone have a white, must-iron OCBD with a 14-1/2 neck? I am guessing I would need a 32 or 33 inch sleeve. My son needs a couple new (to him) ones.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Black rlp polo is claimed.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*For the Giant Trad - XXXL Polo Shirts*

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; Both Shirts for $25*

*********************************************
*PRL Polo - Pink w/White Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight Bottom with tail; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 3XL*
Neck: 20"	S2S: 23"
P2P: 27"	Length: 30" (add 2" for the tail)
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lacoste Polo - Black*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: 9 (US size 3XL)*
Neck: 20"	S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"	Length: 28"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; Both Shirts for $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lands' End made-in-USA pink chinos. 
These are sturdy pants; the difference in the materials and construction compared with today's LE offerings is striking. 
Measure about 35.5/30. Flat front. Not cuffed. 
Asking $22 shipped priority.


----------



## Brianpore

A few more things... Price are neg and include CONUS shipping w/tracking.

Please click pictures to enlarge

*Vintage Tweed Light Brown Double Breasted Suit - VERY SKINNY - 34R 36R $150*
Size: Tagged 36R - See Measurements - VERY SKINNY
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 17.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 15.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 14.5"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28.25"
Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
Cuff (height of cuff): 1"
Missing back button
VINTAGE
Really nice woventweed like material
Double Breasted
Unvented
Fully Lined
Half Canvassed
Made in France








          
            

*Stefano Light Blue Summer Blazer - $45*

Size: Not Tagged - Approx 40R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29"
Perfect for summer
Nice Condition
Nice Buttons
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined









      

*Paul Stuart Solid Gray Suit 2 Button Suit- 41L 42L* *$150
*Size: Tagged 41L (See Measurements - close to 42L)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.25"
Cuff Height (height of cuff): 1.75"
Cuff Width (width of cuff): 9.75"
Rise (Crotch to waist): 12"
100% Wool
Two Button
Fully Canvassed
Fully Lined
Center Rear Vent
Split "V" pant waist
"Coin Pocket" on pants








                    

*Paul Stuart Solid Gray Heavy Winter Flannel Suit 42L $150*
Size: Tagged 44 XT (Fits like a 42L - SEE MEASUREMENTS)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 33"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.75" (+3.5" if let cuff out)
Cuff width (width at cuff): 10.25
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75
Working cuff buttons - pictures
A few loose threads on lining bottom
TONS of handwork
Superb quality suit
Heavy wool flannel
Center rear vent
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed
Made in West Germany








                                   

*Southwick Solid Navy Flannel 2Btn SB Half Lined Suit- 42L  $150*
Size: NO TAG - See Measurements - Approx 42L
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.25"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.5""
Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75"
Needs few stitches by vent
Superb quality suit
Center rear vent
Flat front pants
Half lined
Fully canvassed








                      

*Brooks Brothers Brown Check Worsted Wool Sport Coat- 45R 46R  $70*
Size: Tagged 45R (measures close to 46R)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
100% Worsted Wool
Nice Buttons
Dual Rear Vent!
Great Brooks Brothers Quality


----------



## sbdivemaster

*I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,
but Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought
I'd give 'em a try...*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$7 each, two for $12.99 ($13 is unlucky), 3 for $18*

*********************************************
*Genuine Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] Hard Rubber Combs*

About a year ago, the Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] comb I'd been using for 20+ years finally
lost enough teeth that it was time for a replacement. Unaware, I picked
up a new Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] at the store; next day, went to use it after a shower...
just about lacerated my scalp!

WTH?!? I came to find out that Ace[SUP]®[/SUP], after 150+ years, stopped
making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the last 10 years!
Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China. 

It took me a few months to finally find a proper replacement on feeBay.
Well, a few weeks back, I came across these at the swap meet, and
thought some of the members might be in the same situation as I was.

Click pic for larger view.

Length: 7"
Height: 1-1/8"
Half coarse teeth, half fine teeth
*PRICE: $7 each*

These did come on a counter-top display board, so a few of the fine teeth
are slightly bent, but that will not affect the function and, more importantly,
the comfort provided by an authentic Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] *hard rubber* comb.

*$7 each, two for $12.99 ($13 is unlucky), 3 for $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Offers welcome on all of the below. And if you have a decent pair of dirty bucks in 8.5D to swap, I'll be your best friend forever.

A note on sizing: If you want sole measurements, I will do that, but only upon receipt of $5, personal payment, via PP, with that amount credited toward purchase if you buy the shoes.

Longwings by Nettleton. These are in top condition, with thick soles and immaculate uppers, and in a rare chocolate brown. Safe to say you'll never see a pair like this again. Size 11C. $50 CONUS












A pair of brand-new Bass nubuck oxfords, made in USA, with commando soles. These are size 7.5M. They have slight discolorings (pictured) on the back of each shoe that look like water or oil stains and are nothing serious. These casual shoes are ideal for moderate hiking, raking leaves and general roustabout activity, so given their intended purpose, these markings would soon disappear as the shoes acquire, shall we say, patina. An oiling would likely make them disappear entirely, but if they fit me, they wouldn't be listed and I would be wearing them with pride after installing laces, which these lack. $30 CONUS













A pair of Allen Edmonds split-toes, Stockbridge model, size 9C. These are made in USA and have a rubber sole with barely any wear. The uppers are perfect. This is a fine choice if the forecast calls for rain--even if the meteorologist is wrong, you'll still look like a million bucks. $30 CONUS













These Johnston and Murphy saddle shoes must suck, because the original owner sure didn't wear them much--I'd say a half-dozen times, at most. These are made in USA, not imported schlop, with perfect uppers and barely worn soles, size 12. The pictures are thrift-store fresh--they'll look even better with a shine. $35 CONUS












A pair of Hanover longwings in 8.5D. Call them overstock--these fit me, but being awash in shoes, these must go. Excellent quality and fine choice for the gent who likes suicide heels in theory, but not so much in land-on-your-ass reality. Shoe trees not included. $30 CONUS












Another pair of Hanovers, these ones 8.5EEE in black pebble grain. Hardly worn, with no issues. Brain-flipped and forgot to take photos of soles, but they're magnificent--if you want/need pix of them, let me know. $30 CONUS


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Vineyard Vines knit quarter zip pullover
Tagged size: XL
Great for layering. No whale logo. Similar items retail for ~$100 on the VV website.

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://i.imgur.com/FhOYxl.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/VZgUol.jpg


----------



## swb120

*Last call before Ebay!*

******Take $10 off any of the below or make me an offer:******

This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. All are absolutely beautiful USA-made items.

1. *Brooks Brothers medium blue poplin 3/2 sack suit. Tagged sz 36S*. ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed, suspender buttons.

*SOLD*.

2. *New model Hickey Freeman dark gray suit, "Madison" model, sz 38-39S *(rely on measurements). Fully-lined, full canvassed, double vent. Triple pinstripe - 2 very faint light blue with 1 light tan in the center stripes. But a very tasteful, lovely suit. Tagged size 40S. Flat front pants, cuffed.

*SOLD*.

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 37 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

6. *Oxxford dark brown flannel suit, with tan (or perhaps very light burgundy) pinstripes. Sz 40S-R* (rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, full canvassed, center vent, ¼ lined, "Super 100 wool", "Lake Forest" model. Tagged size 40. Pleated pants (single pleat), cuffed. *Asking $105 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 40
Sleeves: 24 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 34 (2 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¾ 
Outseam: 40
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 ½ to let out)









          

7. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model, in a Mad Men-esque medium gray-blue with pinstripe. sz 41-42R* (rely on measurements). Tagged size 42R. 97% wool, 3% cashmere. Fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated pants, cuffed. Beautiful suit in a less common but gorgeous shade of blue. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 43-44
Waist: 40
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½ 
Length: 30
Trousers waist: 35 (2 ½ - 3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ½ 
Outseam: 39 ½ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (3/4 to let out)









      

8. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

9. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $225 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

10. *Brooks Brothers 3/2 rolled sack Glen plaid sportcoat. Sz 42R *(rely on measurements). "1818" model. 100% camel hair. Luxurious soft feel - feels like cashmere. Gray-black-white with light blue windowpane. Fully lined. These are vastly underappreciated on our forum - the camel hair and the Glen plaid are beautiful - it's an amazing sportcoat.

*SOLD*.

11. Gorgeous *Brooks Brothers 100% cashmere navy sportcoat*. Fully-lined, made in Canada, tagged sz 43R. Like new. Ok, sure it's 3 button and darted, but it's a great sportcoat for casual wear (and you could get the lapels repressed to slightly roll/hide the 3d button).

 *SOLD.*

12. *Amazing tweed 3/2 sack by unknown maker for iconic Philadelphia department store John Wanamaker's Penn Square Shop. Sz. 43-44R *(rely on measurements). Beautiful heavy charcoal/dark gray herringbone, ¼ lined. Flat front pants, cuffed.

*SOLD*.

13. *Hickey Freeman Collection navy suit, Canterbury model, size 44R.* Tagged sz 44 (rely on measurements). 2 button, darted, fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated, cuffed pants, with suspender buttons, lined to knee. Beautiful wardrobe staple. A staple - a beautiful suit. HF suits retails for $1500-2000. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42 ½
Shoulders: 20 ¼
Length: 31 ½
Sleeve: 25 (1+ to let out)
Trouser waist: 36 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Inseam: 27 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ½ (1/2" to let out)









       

14. *Hickey Freeman Collection , dark gray with subtle light blue & gray pinstripes, sz 44L *(rely on measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, fully-lined, full canvassed. Tagged sz 44L. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42
Sleeve: 25 ¾ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ¾ 
Length: 32 ½ 
Trousers waist: 34
Inseam: 32
Outseam: 44
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)


----------



## M Go Crimson

^I would buy so many of those if they were my size.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED 
Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds, NWT, marked 42/30 (true to size) with 1 1/2-inch cuffs. Unlike current offerings on the Murray's website, these are made in USA. $35 Paypal, shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT
Alden pebblegrain bluchers, 8.5 A/C, rubber soles, some wear to heels. Right shoe has both Alden and store (Brophy's) imprints inside. $35 Paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3046.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3047.jpg


----------



## crs

Vintage 3/2 Harris tweed sack suit. I would guess this is at least 50 years old. Shoulders are extremely natural. Plain-front, uncuffed trousers are lined to about sock level. Unfortunately, no room to lengthen sleeves or pants. $75 Paypal, shopped CONUSA.

Shoulders 17.5, length from collar 28.5, pits 19.75, right sleeve 22 5/8, left sleeve 22.75, trouser waist 31, trouser length 29.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3031-1.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3030-1.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3029-1.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Wow.


----------



## AlanC

*Bills Khakis* M2 seersucker pants
Made in USA
Tagged size: 38
Hand measures to: 19.5" (side to side + ~2" to let) x 32" (+ 2.25" to let, no cuffs)

Yours for $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal










Fabric detail:
https://i.imgur.com/9inNRl.jpg

Interior tags:
https://i.imgur.com/bpHJUl.jpg

*Troy Shirt Makers Guild* pleated front tuxedo shirt
Made in USA for Jack Henry Men's Store in Kansas City
Tagged size: 16-2 (ie, 16 x 32)

Requires three (3) studs.

$22 delivered CONUS










Tag detail:
https://i.imgur.com/ATce6l.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

JM saddle shoes on previous page are taken. Thanks.


----------



## Tilton

Anyone want to sell me some bucks or saddle bucks in 13D... like tonight?


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bumping ...



hockeyinsider said:


> Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown corduroy slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). The cuffs are 1.5 inches. $15
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/p4186535.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/p4186538.jpg/
> 
> Lands' End tailored fit green corduroy slacks. Very good condition 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $15
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/p4186541.jpg/
> 
> Lands' End traditional fit red corduroy jeans. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam. $15.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/p4186540.jpg/
> 
> Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown twill slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $15
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/p4186543.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/p4186545.jpg/
> 
> If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $5-7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail within the continental United States.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bumping ...



hockeyinsider said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) pink 100% cotton slacks. Good condition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front and no cuffs. $15.
> 
> Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) pincord 100% cotton slacks. Very good conition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Pleated front with cuffs. $17
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) madras 100% cotton slacks. Very good condition. 35-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front with no cuffs. Metal side-strap adjusters. $17
> 
> J. Crew pale blue 100% cotton chino slacks. Very good condition 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front with no cuffs. $17
> 
> If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $5-7 for U.S.P.S. priority mail within the continental United States.


----------



## TDI GUY

Anyone who's interested and may not have seen, I have a Polo Madras sport coat and J.Press sweater (in addition to O'Connell's poplin suit) posted in the sales forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-O-Connell-s-Poplin-Sack-Suit-J.Press-Sweater

Final price drop before ebay so please pm if you're interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Brianpore

How about a few Harris Tweeds... Price are neg and include CONUS shipping w/tracking.

Please click pictures to enlarge

*Harris Tweed Light Tweed - $50*
Size: Approx 40R Not Tagged See Measurements
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
Overall very nice condition
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Nice buttons
1/2 Lined








           

*Harris Tweed Fully Lined Brown - $60*
Size: Not Tagged (Could work for a 41L / 42L)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25
One cuff buttons need replacement
Overall good condition for a Harris Tweed
Fully Lined! (Rare for a Harris Tweed)
Nice coloring








    
       

*Harris Tweed Brown Herringbone - $50*
Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 42R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
Buttons a little worn
Overall very nice condition!
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Right front pocket basting still sewn shut
Half Lined








        
      

*Harris Tweed Stafford Red/Brown -* *$40*
Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 44R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
Overall very nice condition!
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Half Lined








                

*Harris Tweed 1/2 Lined Blazer - $40*
Size: 43R Tagged (Could work for a 42R)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.5"
Tiny repair on back bottom left and hole on back right arm
Tear in lining by right armpit
Overall great condition for a Harris Tweed
Nice buttons
Nice coloring
1/2 Lined


----------



## Duck

I'm looking for a white dinner jacket 42 or 43 Regular. Nothing too pricey. 

Thanks


----------



## wzjradam

Anyone have a Harris Tweed in a small size? (36S)


----------



## crs

Norman Hilton vintage 1976 3/2 sack with patch pockets. Tiny mothbite on back (shown). Marked 43XL. I measure shoulders 20, length from collar 33, pits 23, left sleeve 25, right sleeve 24 3/4. $60 via Paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3049.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3057.jpg


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> View attachment 4115
> Ralph Lauren polo shirts - large
> Pit to pit and back length from boc are provided. All are in excellent condition.
> Asking $16 each or take all four for $55.
> 
> Navy 25/29
> Black 25/29
> Light blue 24/29.5
> White navy stripe 23/29


Black is claimed. Drop to $14/per or $40 for the remaining lot.


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> View attachment 4118
> View attachment 4119
> Lands' End made-in-USA pink chinos.
> These are sturdy pants; the difference in the materials and construction compared with today's LE offerings is striking.
> Measure about 35.5/30. Flat front. Not cuffed.
> Asking $22 shipped priority.


Drop to $20 or offer.


----------



## CMDC

*DROP...

*


CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers blue mini-gingham bd
> 
> Tagged 16.5 x 34 and measures true to size
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

There are two pair of Bills (MP1) at the local thrift, waist 40, length around 32, cuffed. That yellow-y British tan color. They have the worn-in look, with just the beginning of frays developing along the top of the waistband--modern-day fashionistas would pay a lot for this kind of patina. Otherwise, no issues. If anyone wants them, PM me and both pairs are yours for $20. Otherwise, I'll wait until 49-cent day and really gouge you.


----------



## Brianpore

wzjradam said:


> Anyone have a Harris Tweed in a small size? (36S)


Got one of those also. Looking for $90 shipped with tracking.

*Harris Tweed Gray Stripe Blazer Sportcoat Jacket - 36S*
Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 36S
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 19.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 16.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29"
Overall very nice condition!
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Nice buttons
1/2 Lined


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP to 70 OBO*



leisureclass said:


> J Press Donegal Tweed - $80 CONUS or Best Offer
> 
> S to S= 17.25"
> P to P= 20.25"
> Length of back under the collar= 29"
> 
> Unmarked size, measures about a 38S, but please check measurements for best fit.
> 
> Great vintage condition. Undarted jacket with a 3/2 roll in the front.
> 
> Jacket label lists San Fran J Press store, so you know this jacket is a classic.
> 
> Shipping is included to CONUS only. Paypal payment please.
> 
> View attachment 4097
> View attachment 4098


----------



## sbdivemaster

*NEED SOME BEATER SHOES FOR THIS SUMMER?*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*LLB Handsewn Camp Mocs, Size 10.5-11 D (see note below)*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear, a few light scuffs, the worst one is
on the right heel, removable insert - see the pics!
*SIZE 10.5 D

NOTE: Word around the 'tubes is that these run a little large, so might work for size 11 also.*

*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Jovan

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## maximar

*Last drop!*

Last price drop $295!!!


maximar said:


> These are Bootmaker's Edition from The Shoemart in Berkeley, CT. Please refer to pictures. The pictures are not in any way altered. Well cared for and tons of life left on the soles.
> They are on the Barrie last. It will come with the box and will be shipped USPS priority mail with tracking and insurance. Asking price is $320.
> 
> 
> Please know your size because I do not accept returns.
> 
> 
> I also have an Alden Black shell cordovan long wing blucher model 9751 on the same size if you are interested.
> I also have an Allen Edmonds Bradley color 8 split toe size 9E.
> 
> Just PM me for any questions. All these are first quality and only owned by me. I need to make space in my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## M Go Crimson

The shine on those is incredible


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hmm, let's see: Should I wait until the end of the season and buy a piece o' crap darted jacket, imported by JAB, for $120 or buy this brand-new one that defines what these jackets should be for the same amount of money now, when I can enjoy it all summer?

Great prices, really, on everything here.



TDI GUY said:


> Anyone who's interested and may not have seen, I have a Polo Madras sport coat and J.Press sweater (in addition to O'Connell's poplin suit) posted in the sales forum:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-O-Connell-s-Poplin-Sack-Suit-J.Press-Sweater
> 
> Final price drop before ebay so please pm if you're interested.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Jovan

Jump on it! I'm jumping on the sweater.


----------



## Trip English

Truculent traders putting you in a trance? You can truly trust Trip's trad treasure trove.

Today's menu: Pants!

Mostly Bill's Khakis to be precise. All of these have been altered in some way including hemming, so please note that I'm listing both the tag measurement, but then specifying any alterations with actual measurements. Don't be shy. Ask questions. Make offers. Level accusations. *$30 each shipped.*










1. Bill's M3 "Cement" Original Twills *34"(35.5")* - Waist let out 1" to actual waist measurement of about 35.5" (see picture for how this looks). Inseam: 31.5" - Knee: 20" - Leg Opening: 18" - Cuff: 1.75"

2. Bill's M3 "Augusta Green" Vintage Twills *34"* - Waist let out 1" to actual waist measurement of about 35.5" (see picture for how this looks). Inseam: 31.5" - Knee: 20" - Leg Opening: 18" - Cuff: 1.75"

3. Bill's M2 "British Khaki" Original Twills *34"* - Inseam: 31" - Knee: 21" - Leg Opening: 18" - Cuff: 1.75"

4. Bill's M3 "Persimmon" Vintage Twills *34"* - Inseam: 32" - Knee: 20" - Leg Opening: 18" - Cuff: none

5. Bill's M3 "Khaki" Vintage Twills *34"(35.5")* - Waist let out 1" to actual waist measurement of about 35.5" (see picture for how this looks). Inseam: 31.5" - Knee: 20" - Leg Opening: 18" - Cuff: 1.75"

6. Brooks Brothers "Red" Clark Fit Summer Chinos *34"x32"* - unaltered


----------



## Brianpore

How about a few shirts... Price are neg and include CONUS shipping w/tracking.

Please click pictures to enlarge

*Bobby Jones NWT Brown Cord 100% Cotton Button Down Shirt - $45*

Size: Tagged Small
(No measurements due to shirt being folded. If you REALLY need them let me know)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back):
Shoulder (seam to seam on back):
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm):
Great Hickey Freeman Quality
Button Down Collar
Woven in Italy
       

*Brooks Brothers Non Iron BD White - **$15*​ Size: 15-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
  

*Charles Tyrwhitt Slim Fit Blue Glenplaid French Cuff - $20*​ Size: 15.5-35 (39/89cm) Tagged
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Blue Glenplaid with Yellow Check.
Nice Pattern Matching
Split Back Yoke
Pleated Back Shoulders
Dual Size French Cuffs
Nice Buttons
Extra Button
          
​*Brooks Brothers White w/ Blue/Tan Mini Check -** $17*

Size: Tagged Medium (see measurements 16-35)
Neck (laying flat): 16"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Two new spare buttons
Button-down collar
Nice fabric
Center back pleat
         

*Brooks Brothers Black Micro Check - **$17*

Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"

   

*Ermenegildo Zegna* *Bronze/Rust Herringbone Casual Dress Shirt Medium $22*

Size: Tagged Medium (Measures approx 14.5-35)
Neck (laid flat): 14.5"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Light pilling around armpits
Great Zegna quality
Buttoned chest pocked
Double pleated back shoulder
Nice buttons
          

*Vineyard Vines Deckhand Beige - **$25*

Size: Tagged Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Tiny fabric issue see pic
Very nice quality and detailed shirt from Vineyard Vines
Material is like a heavy canvas cotton
Center back pleat
Nice buttons
100% cotton

           

*Thomas Pink Dark Blue Babycord - **$25*

Size: Tagged Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Really nice "cord" material
Nice buttons
Button-down collar
Dark navy color
Pictures do not do this shirt justice.
           

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label Solid Blue -* *$60*

Size: Tagged 15.5-34 (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
Made in England
Really nice material
THICK buttons
French cuffs
Spread collar
Reinforced gusset

    ​       

*Paul Stuart Solid Pink French Cuff Dress Shirt - **$25*

Size: NOT TAGGED
Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Buttons
Cuff links not included
          

*Paul Stuart Solid Blue French Cuff Dress Shirt - $25*

Size: NOT TAGGED
Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Buttons
Cuff links not included
          

*Canali Gray Plaid - ** $25*

Size: 15.75|40 Tagged (Measures about a Medium)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Casual, soft material shirt (like flannel)
Nice buttons
Made in Italy
Extra spare button
           

*Brooks Brothers Dark Blue - **$17*

Size: 16-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Tiny tiny spot on left arm
Pleated Shoulders
100% Cotton
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Button
         

*Burberry White Blue Yellow Check -**$40*

Size: Tagged 16-33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
Good Burberry Quality Shirt
Pleated Back Shoulders
Split Yoke
Nice Buttons
       

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label Keaton Collar French Cuff - $75*

Size: Tagged 16 (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Made in Italy
Really nice material
THICK buttons
Keaton Collar!
French cuffs
Reinforced gusset
Cufflinks not included
        

*Yves Saint Laurent Pour Homme Solid Pink - **$22*

Size: Tagged 16|41 (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 27"
Great YSL quality
Nice buttons - extra button
Pleated back shoulders
Hidden button down collar
Double button cuff
45 deg cut cuffs
"YSL" embroidered on cuff
            

*Hickey Freeman Blue Green Check - **$22*

Size: Tagged 16-37
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
Nice Material & Buttons
Split Back Yoke
Spread Collar
         

*Banana Republic "BR" Brown - **$15*

Size: Tagged Large - Slim Fit
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Really nice material
Thick "BR" Buttons
"SLIM FIT"
Woven in Italy - 67% Linen
Reinforced gussets
              

*Brioni Multicolor Stripe - **$60*

Size: Tagged Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 26.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Marking on tag
Nice "Brioni" buttons
Great quality shirt
Nice stitching details
       

*Hugo Boss Slim Fit Gray Stripe - **$22*

Size: Tagged Large (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Neck (laying flat): 16.75"
Nice Buttons
Great fabric with some texture on stripes (see up close pictures)
Double Button Cuff
Darted Back
        

*Luciano Barbera Made in Italy White Check Casual Dress Shirt - $30*
Size: Tagged Large
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Thick MOP Buttons
Center Back Pleat
         

*Bobby Jones Collection NWT Yellow Check 100% Cotton Casual Shirt - $45*
Size: Tagged Large
(No measurements due to shirt being folded. If you REALLY need them let me know)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back):
Shoulder (seam to seam on back):
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm):
Great Bobby Jones Quality
Button Down Collar
Woven in Italy

       

*Paul Stuart Casual Blue Check Shirt -**$25*

Size: Large Tagged
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 22"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Bottom button cracked
Tiny blemish on right shoulder
Interesting cuffs (no buttons)
Casual, soft material shirt
Nice Buttons
        

*Truzzi Blue Check Button Down Dress Shirt - $50*

Size: 16.5|42 (See measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
2 Buttons should be re-sewn
Super THICK Buttons
45 Deg Cut Cuffs
Tons of handwork
2 Extra Buttons - 1 each size
           

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White Blue/Tan Plaid - $28*

Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
No Chest Pocket
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
Double Button Cuff
          

*Donna Karan Dress Shirt - **$15*

Size: Tagged 16.5-32/33 (Fits sleeve 34/35) SEE MEASUREMENTS BELOW
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Nice Tailoring
Angled Cut Cuffs
Hidden Button Collar
Nice Buttons
Two Spare Buttons
         

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Tan/Blue Stripes - $28*

Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
Double Button Cuff
           

*Hart Schaffner Marx White Purple Stripe - **$15*

Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
Split Back Yoke
Nice Buttons
        

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Red Blue Mini Check - $28*

Size: Tagged 16.5-35
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Double Button Cuff
         

*Thomas Pink White Blue/Red Stripe - **$38*

Size: Tagged 16.5-36.5
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.75"
Really nice material
Split back yoke
Nice buttons
French Cuff - Adjustable size
Reinforced gussets
Nice stitching details
       

*Mark & Spencer by Thimothy Everest - $12*

Size: Tagged 17-43 (measures 17-36)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26"
Lots of really cool details!
2 Button Neck
2 Button Cuff
45 Deg Cut Cuff
Split Back Yoke
2 Extra Buttons
Nice Buttons
          

*Tom James Royal Classic White Blue Check - $15*

Size: MADE TO MEASURE - NO TAGGED SIZE - SEE MEASUREMENTS
Neck: (button to center of hole): 17"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Nice material
Split back yoke
         

*Ermenegildo Zegna Green Check - $23*

Size: Tagged XL (Measures 16.5-36/37)
Neck (laid flat): 16.5"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 26.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Great Zegna quality
Hidden button down collar buttons
Nice buttons
Made in Italy
        

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label RLPL Black Check Casual Dress Shirt - $*55

Size: Tagged Extra Large (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 27"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.5x"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.875"
Quality RLPL Shirt
Two buttons replaced (neck and left cuff)
        

*Ermenegildo Zegna Brown POW Glenplaid Dress Shirt - $28*​ Size: 17.5-35/36 (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
Great Zegna Quality
Pleated Shoulders
Good Pattern Matching
Nice MOP Buttons​           ​
*Salvatore Ferragamo Solid Blue - $35*

Size: Tagged Large|18 (See Measurements, Fits approx 18-35/36)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Very nice material
Nice buttons
Spread collar
Pleated back shoulders


----------



## jkidd41011

Recent Brooks Brothers suit size tagged 42R (made in US). Darker gray w/ pinstripes.* $60.00 Shipped / OBO*

Jacket:

-Shoulders 18.5"
-Chest 22"
-Length from BOC 31"
-Sleeves 24"+ (appears to be an extra 1")
-2 Button/Single Vent

Pants:
-Waist 18.5" across with and extra 1.5"
-Inseam 29.5"
-Outseam 41" 
-Cuffs 1.5" 
-Double Pleated























































Aquascutum Sport Coat 42R *$40 Shipped / OBO*

-Shoulders 19"
-Chest 22"
-Length from BOC 30.5"
-Sleeves 24"+ (appears to be an extra 1")
-3 Button/Single Vent


----------



## MicTester

Jovan said:


> Jump on it! I'm jumping on the sweater.


Ah, so it was you who robbed this deal from me.


----------



## MicTester

Discussion about trad requirement for items to be posted here in 10... 9.... 8...


----------



## Cardinals5

Donna Karan ain't trad?


----------



## swb120

Trad Italian! Woo hoo!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Who discovered America?

The defense rests.



swb120 said:


> Trad Italian! Woo hoo!


----------



## phyrpowr

32rollandrock said:


> Who discovered America?
> 
> The defense rests.


Either Asian migrants about 40,000 or so years ago, or The Aliens (my choice)


----------



## efdll

phyrpowr said:


> Either Asian migrants about 40,000 or so years ago, or The Aliens (my choice)


I can see it now. A thread of who is more trad, Alien, Predator, ET, My Favorite Martian, Jeff Bridges, Keanu Reeves . . . ?


----------



## Brianpore

Maybe I'm totally missing the concept...who dosent wear solid color shirts under a trad suit (and a few nice checks or stripes)? I went though each shirt and said to myself...would I wear this shirt under a trad suit... I have 20-30 more shirts that are very colorful that do not fit in this thread that I took out as I knew you guys would bite my head off. I'm trying my best, sorry!

Does trad REALLY mean "Made in USA"?


----------



## rabidawg

Brianpore said:


> Maybe I'm totally missing the concept...who dosent wear solid color shirts under a trad suit (and a few nice checks or stripes)? I went though each shirt and said to myself...would I wear this shirt under a trad suit... I have 20-30 more shirts that are very colorful that do not fit in this thread that I took out as I knew you guys would bit my head off. I'm trying my best, sorry!
> 
> Does trad REALLY mean "Made in USA"?


I am not expressing an opinion either way whether those shirts are trad or not. But the Gant flannel sack suit I just received from Brianpore (which definitely is trad) was in even better shape than I expected, was shipped very quickly and packed professionally, and was measured accurately. It was a fantastic transaction in every single way, and I look forward to future transactions with him.


----------



## ArtVandalay

It's not that it's a "solid color shirt," it's that the shirt is dark maroon, shiny, and fashion-forward. Trad doesn't necessarily mean "Made in USA," but the color, collar, and maker are all strikes against it, no? 
I didn't see anyone "biting your head off" as you put it. Just trying to help you out -- as a new poster, if you're trying to move goods on this thread, it's best not to attack the other members of the forum like that for no real reason.
You'll probably see more interest in some of those shirts on the main Sales Forum.



Brianpore said:


> Maybe I'm totally missing the concept...who dosent wear solid color shirts under a trad suit (and a few nice checks or stripes)? I went though each shirt and said to myself...would I wear this shirt under a trad suit... I have 20-30 more shirts that are very colorful that do not fit in this thread that I took out as I knew you guys would bite my head off. I'm trying my best, sorry!
> 
> Does trad REALLY mean "Made in USA"?


----------



## Brianpore

ArtVandalay said:


> It's not that it's a "solid color shirt," it's that the shirt is dark maroon, shiny, and fashion-forward. Trad doesn't necessarily mean "Made in USA," but the color, collar, and maker are all strikes against it, no?
> I didn't see anyone "biting your head off" as you put it. Just trying to help you out -- as a new poster, if you're trying to move goods on this thread, it's best not to attack the other members of the forum like that for no real reason.
> You'll probably see more interest in some of those shirts on the main Sales Forum.


100% wasnt attacking anyone, and maybe "bite my head off" was the wrong choice of words... not like politely correct me. Was just saying that I really tried to limit the shirts to what I thought would fit as I knew if they did not, people would say something, thats all :icon_smile:

Edit- Also thanks for the suggestion on the main Sales Forum. Working on getting everything posted there now


----------



## crs

Harris tweed suit is claimed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brianpore's a good guy, I recognize him from the thrifter's thread on SF, I _think_ I've even traded with him in the past.

I think it'd be great if he posted some of his tradier stuff here, but there's a lot of non-trad stuff and frankly a lot of junk in that post.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I think Brianpore has the best of intentions, just the execution is off a bit. Someone mentioned listing in the Sales Forum, and that's a good idea.

Brianpore, perhaps you could list everything in the Sales Forums, and cross post some of the most tradly items in The Exchange, with a pic or two, and a link to the main Sales Forum post. Even set up a link in your signature to a search list of all your posts in the Sales Forum, so everyone can take a gander at all your wares in one easy location. Like this:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/search.php?searchid=2391714 (feel free to use!)


----------



## workthatwedo

*Your new summer suit?*

Trade or make me an offer...

Brooks Brothers -- 3/2 Sack -- Partially Lined -- Single Vent -- Flat Front -- Cuffed
Size 42R
100% Wool
Color is best represented in the up-close button picture.








Aprroximate Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 23.5"
Waist: 22"
Shoulder: 19.25"
Sleeve: 24" w/ maybe 1-2" extra
Length BOC: 30.25"
Pant waist: 38"
Inseam: 29" w/ 1.5" cuff

For trade considerations, my measurements are:
*Jacket*: 38R (18" shoulders)
*Pants*: 32 x 32
*Shirts*: 15.5 x 35 or M
*Shoes*: 10-10.5D


----------



## jkidd41011

crs said:


> CLAIMED
> Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds, NWT, marked 42/30 (true to size) with 1 1/2-inch cuffs. Unlike current offerings on the Murray's website, these are made in USA. $35 Paypal, shipped CONUSA.


Purchased these pants from CRS and all I can say is I'm extremely pleased. I was thinking I might need to get these altered but they run slimmer than expected, and the inseam worked as well. Given these are the US made version this was one heck of a deal and filled a want. Thanks again CRS.....:thumbs-up:


----------



## Brianpore

sbdivemaster said:


> I think Brianpore has the best of intentions, just the execution is off a bit. Someone mentioned listing in the Sales Forum, and that's a good idea.
> 
> Brianpore, perhaps you could list everything in the Sales Forums, and cross post some of the most tradly items in The Exchange, with a pic or two, and a link to the main Sales Forum post. Even set up a link in your signature to a search list of all your posts in the Sales Forum, so everyone can take a gander at all your wares in one easy location. Like this:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/search.php?searchid=2391714 (feel free to use!)


Will do, tried that link but it said "sorry no matches"??

Here is my Suit, Sport Coat & Blazer thread in the Sales Forum https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117237-MEGATHREAD-Suits-Sport-Coats-amp-Blazers-All-Sizes-in-size-order!!! A bunch of trad stuff and a bunch of other stuff along with a bunch of NWT Hickey Freeman stuff!

Working on getting my shirts, pants, shoes and ties posted also.


----------



## bigwordprof

I am looking for a pair of go-to khakis, preferably closer to british khaki in color, in size 40-32 or 40-34.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Brianpore said:


> Will do, tried that link but it said "sorry no matches"??


So it does; I guess the search links expire after a certain amount of time. Well, you get the idea. :icon_smile:


----------



## datsunfan

*Vintage Oxxford Tux, Gorsart 3/2 sack SC, Oxxford 41R Blue Blazer, Hickey Freeman Madison Blue Blazer 44R, BB seersucker shirt XL, and BB Irish linen shirt M*

*Vintage Oxxford Shawl-collar Tuxedo-Approximate size 44-46 XL.* Made in 1958. The jacket is in good condition. It does have a small hole on the sleeve and some wear to the vent lining. Single-button, center-vent, open waist pockets. The rear of the pants are in poor condition. They have a darted front and fish mouth rear and suspender buttons.
*Price $50 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*

            
*
Measurements*
Shoulder- 19"
P2P-23.5"
Waist(at button)- 22.5"
Sleeve-27.5" + 1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 34"
Trousers are 38W X 34L


*Gorsart 3/2 Sack Houndstooth/Check Brown and Brick Red SC - Approximate size 42R*. Made in the US in the early seventies. There is no content tag, but the fabric feels like a lightweight wool tweed. ¼ -lined and center-vented. There is some wear to the lining along the top of the inside pockets and one of the sleeves is missing a button.
*Price $50 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 or offer plus actualshipping cost.*
      

*Measurements*
Shoulder- 20.75"
P2P-22.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve-25" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 31.5" 


*H.Freeman and Sons MTM SC, approximate size 48L. *Silver herringbone with gold checks. Made in 2003. Made of Light-weight wool and in excellent condition. The only flaw is a loose button on the left sleeve.
*Price $50 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
*   

*Measurements*
Shoulder- 20.75"
P2P-25"
Waist(at top button)- 24"
Sleeve-25" + 1.25"
Length(from BOC)- 33" 


*Brooks Brothers Charcoal Camel Hair Check SC - Size 43L*.Made in the USA. Like new condition. Center-vent. The color is charcoal with gold and black checks.
*Price $50 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
*   

  

*Measurements*
Shoulder- 20"
P2P-23"
Waist(at top button)- 21.5"
Sleeve-26" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 33" 


*Recent Hickey Freeman **Madison **Blue Blazer -Size 44R.* Made in the USA. Good condition with some shine on the back of the sleeves, but not noticeable. Center-vent. Bronze colored metal buttons. 93% wool/7% cashmere fabric.
*Price $50 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
*   
  

*Measurements*
Shoulder- 19.5"
P2P-23"
Waist(at top button)- 21"
Sleeve- 25.5" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 31" 


*Oxxford Gold-buttoned Blue Blazer -Size 41R. *Super 100s wool with a honeycomb weave fabric. Gold metalbuttons. Manhattan N2 model. This is in excellent condition. Wasoriginally center-vented, but I had the center vent sewn shut. Ibelieve my tailor did it in a way so that it can be opened up, but Ido not know this for sure.
*Price $50 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
       

*Measurements*
Shoulder- 19.5"
P2P-22"
Waist(at top button)- 20"
Sleeve-24" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 31" 

*Brooks Brothers Yellow Irish Linen Sport Shirt - Size Medium. Regular fit. *Like new condition(does not look like it has been ever worn). Button-down collar with back box pleat. 
*Price $25 shipped CONUS or offer. International $20 or offer plus actual shipping cost. **SOLD
*  

*Measurements
*Shoulder- 19"
P2P- 23"
Sleeve- 34" from center of back
Length(from BOC)- 31 

*Brooks Brothers Seersucker Check Sport Shirt - Size Extra Large. *Like new condition. Button-down collar with back box pleat. The colors are blue, light blue, white, and red.
*Price $20 shipped CONUS or offer. International $12 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
* 

*Measurements
*Shoulder- 21"
P2P- 26.5"
Sleeve- 35" from center of back
Length(from BOC)- 32"


----------



## Taken Aback

Well yeah. You can't have a static list on a message board that is constantly updated.

A url string can be built to spawn the same search, but it's complicated when you add terms limiting it to things like users.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, lapels, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*BB "BrooksTweed" Sport Coat
Heather Gray-Green with Blue/Red overcheck*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; 100% wool; Made in USA, *no darts!*
2-button front, single vent, patch pockets w/ flaps, natural shoulders
*TAGGED:* 42L (closer to 41L or 40L)
*P2P:* 22.5"
*S2S:* 19.5"
*Waist:* 19"
*BOC:* 32.5"
*Sleeve:* 25.5" (+1.5")
*PRICE: $30*

*Please PM with questions or interest.
Check my signature for possible trades!*


----------



## chilton

Burberry Single-Breasted Trench Coat - $45 CONUS

Tagged 54R (European). It is close to a 44R I beleive, will post measurements shortly. Good serviceable condition, a few small marks means you can wear it daily without having to worry about it. A cracked button does need to be replacement. See link for more detail.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ralph Lauren Polo plaid trousers - 38x31
I don't know if I can technically call these "madras." They are made in the USA. Flat front, uncuffed. True to marked size. No evident flaws. 
 
Asking $35 shipped USPS Priority

LL Bean Cotton Flannel jacket/shirt - Large
Made in USA. No evident flaws.
 
Asking $20 shipped USPS Priority

Lastly, this jacket has been floundering at the local thrift for the last couple of months. It is a 60's-cut grey herringbone tweed. 3/2 sack cut, fully canvassed and partially lined, with a hook vent. Unmarked size, seems to fit to about a 40R. From Pogue's University Shop out of Cincinnati.
The issues: One of the front buttons is broken. The buttons aren't great quality in the first place, so they needed replacing anyhow. Second, there is a small hole on the back left tail near the vent. It could probably be rewoven - you can't actually see through the hole, it's almost not noticeable. You can see it in the third photo. If the jacket fit me, I would put some new buttons on it and wear the heck out of it. However, it doesn't. 
Because of the issues, if anyone is interested in this, I'll pick it up at cost. It won't be more than $6, I may be able to get it for half off depending which color is on sale. It's a great looking jacket, it just needs a little love.


----------



## herfitup

sbdivemaster said:


> I think Brianpore has the best of intentions, just the execution is off a bit. Someone mentioned listing in the Sales Forum, and that's a good idea.
> 
> Brianpore, perhaps you could list everything in the Sales Forums, and cross post some of the most tradly items in The Exchange, with a pic or two, and a link to the main Sales Forum post. Even set up a link in your signature to a search list of all your posts in the Sales Forum, so everyone can take a gander at all your wares in one easy location. Like this:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/search.php?searchid=2391714 (feel free to use!)


Brian is a nice guy I that I have purchased from on Style Forum. There are a lot of non-trad stuff posted on this thread. I personally bought a Brioni sports jacket and a Burberry suit from a member on this thread and neither is true trad (but I really enjoy both of my purchases). Some members have a mixture of both trad and on-trad and post them all on this thread.


----------



## sbdivemaster

SOLD! Thanks!


sbdivemaster said:


> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LLB Handsewn Camp Mocs, Size 10.5-11 D (see note below)*


----------



## TDI GUY

*Bow Ties: Press and Brooks*

Bow ties. All 100% silk in NWOT condition. A couple have already been sold so please make sure of availability.
Press:








Top to Botton: Navy/Sky; Navy/Red/Yellow; SOLD
Brooks:








Top to Bottom: SOLD; Red/Green plaid
All prices include USPS Priority Mail Shipping + Delivery Confirmation
One tie = $20
Two ties = $35
Three ties = $45
Please pm with questions/interest.

Thanks!


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have several Polo Ralph Lauren, Alex Cannon, New & Lingwood, Peter Millar and Lands' End dress shirts and sport shirts for sale. I have lost weight and they are too big for me. All of them are freshly dry-cleaned too. As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling. I ship U.S.P.S. priority mail to the continental United States, which is about $6.50 a shirt. If you're interested, please send me a private message.

Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 1)


Polo Ralph Lauren curham collar, classic fit shirt size medium (approximately a 15 1/2-16 neck and 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 2)


Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt size 15 1/2 medium (approximately a 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17 (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 3)


Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 4)


Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 5)


Alex Cannon shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 6)


Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 neck medium (approximately a 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 7)


Polo Ralph Lauren philip collar shirt with white collar and French cuffs. Size 16 neck 40/42 (approximately 34 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 8)


Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14. 


Lands' End shirt (tailored fit) size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14.


Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14.


Lands' End shirt size 15-15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $14.


Peter Millar shirt size medium (approximately 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $14.


Polo Ralph Lauren shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17.


Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17.


New & Lingwood shirt size 15 neck 38 (approximately 33/34 sleeve). The shirt has white French cuffs. Very good condition. Asking $17.


----------



## Hardiw1

Not exactly the right time of year but putting up anyway. If not we'll talk in the fall.

LLB Shetland 
Made in England
Size: M
Sold

P2P: 19.5
Length: 28







Two pair of J Crew essential chinos
Regular fit
Tagged 38w
No cuff
$40 for both

Measures 19.5 waist and 33.5 inseam
One pair has a very slight rub (pictured)


----------



## Hardiw1

Also, if anyone has any saddles in a 10.5 let me know. 16x34 OCBDs as well. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Bros ties. All are in like new condition. $18 conus each.

Tie 1: Burgundy, navy, light blue, white
Tie 2: Green, orange, yellow


----------



## DFPyne

Drops on All Items

1. Barbour Gamefair - Size 40 / 104cm.
I purchased this from TweedyDon a little over a year ago. Since I can even begin to write better copy then he, below is his original listing. The jacket just ended up being too long for my 5'6" frame and I never wore it. I'm just looking to get what I put into it.
[$100 Shipped]


TweedyDon said:


> Possibly one of the most desirable Barbour models ever, the original Gamefair was inexplicably discontinued, to be replaced by its current incarnation, which is a Durawax shell (?), has a large logo on the exterior pocket, takes a zipper liner, and the addition of a side security pocket. (One of these innovations is good, anyway!) The length of the Gamefair is between that of the Border/Northumbria and the Bedale and Beaufort, and so offers both the Border/Northumbria protection from rain and the ease of movement afforded by the shorter jackets.
> 
> The Gamefair features the Dress Gordon tartan lining, corduroy collar, poppers for the optional old-style snap-in warm-pile liner, a functional throat latch, YKK Barbour zipper, NO pocket logo, and very highly functional "fold-over" front bellows pockets. (These pockets are not just closed with the exterior snap-shut flap, but also have an additional length of material that folds over to protect their contents, a feature that is now only seen in the Barbour International.) It also has an integral game pocket on the inside front and interior cuffs inside the sleeves which can be closed tightly using poppers (NOT the velcro now used in the Borders and Northumbrias.)
> 
> This jacket is in the classic Barbour sage green.
> 
> This jacket could use a re-wax soon--an easy and, I find, relaxing, job you can do at home--and has the start of two tiny (i.e., 1mm) holes at the edges of the front pockets, which is almost standard in non-new Barbours! There are NO other abrasions, rips, holes, or snags! As such, I'd say that this is a used Barbour in conservatively Very Good condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 24
> Length (BOC): 32 3/4
> Sleeve: Raglan, so hard to measure. But it seems to be about 33.5 from the middle of the collar--which makes sense, as Barbour sleeves tend to run short in all models. I chalk this up to being part of their charm!
> https://img845.imageshack.us/i/barbour016.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour018.jpg/ https://img121.imageshack.us/i/barbour005.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/barbour006.jpg/ https://img811.imageshack.us/i/barbour011.jpg/ https://img5.imageshack.us/i/barbour014.jpg/ https://img849.imageshack.us/i/barbour019.jpg/ https://img638.imageshack.us/i/barbour002.jpg/ https://img29.imageshack.us/i/barbour003.jpg/ https://img15.imageshack.us/i/barbour007.jpg/ https://img59.imageshack.us/i/barbour009.jpg/ https://img138.imageshack.us/i/barbour017.jpg/
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/i/barbour012.jpg/https://img291.imageshack.us/i/barbour013.jpg/


2. Murrys Toggery Nantucket Reds - 36W/31 Inseam
Looks like it was let out an inch, slightly noticeable (see photo). Also missing the button from the right back pocket. Has another 3" to let out in the inseam. No cuff. 
[$35 shipped]


3. Gitman TXX 15.5-34 Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]


4. Medium Lands' End Royal Blue & White Striped Polo 
[$25 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers Formal Pump with Grosgrain Ribbon Bow - European Size 42 (~ US 9D)
[$60 Shipped]


6. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in the USA Shirt - Medium
[$35 Shipped]


7. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in Hong Kong Shirt - Medium
[$35 Shipped]


8. Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$30Shipped]


9. L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in the USA Shirt - Medium 
[$25 Shipped]


10. L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in Canada Shirt - Medium 
[$25 Shipped]


11. J Crew Blackwatch Trousers - 38W, 31.5" Inseam
[$30 Shipped]


12. Brooks Brothers Tartan Patch Trousers - (Tagged 40W, Tailored to 38W, 26" Inseam with 1.25" Cuff)
[$30 Shipped]


13. Black 8.5D Black Weejuns 
[$23 Shipped]


14. Black 9 E/C Johnson & Murphy Made in the USA Captoe Oxfords
[$23 Shipped]


15. Brooks Brothers 346 Lighthouse T-Shirt - Medium 
[$20 Shipped]


Sold:
- MINT Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Madison 1818 Sack Blazer: 44 Long


----------



## Brianpore

Sorry


----------



## randomdude

^ LOL.


----------



## Pentheos

Just because an Italian-made lobster bib has stripes doesn't make it "trad".

No one is trying to "bite your head off" here, Brian, and we're happy to consider your offerings, but I think you'd do well to review the last twenty or so pages of this trad forum in order to understand the prevailing aesthetic.

Some "safe" items: nearly anything from J. Press or Brooks Brothers (setting aside some recent fashion-forward missteps) or LL Bean; shoes from the same or Alden and Allen Edmonds; khakis of nearly any decent manufacturer; blue blazers; oxford cloth button down shirts.

You should ask yourself, "is this garment timeless"? As in, could you look in a photograph of some vintage and see the same thing? If so, then sell; if not, then post on the sales forum.


----------



## CMDC

A few shirts for tonight.

Brooks Brothers blue uni-stripe ocbd
17 x 34
Very few wears to this one. Excellent condition.

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue short sleeve Irish Linen shirt
XXL
Pit to Pit: 26 Length 32

$20 conus



















Hathaway white madras bd short sleeve sport shirt
A nice vintage piece here. It hasn't been worn. It still had the cardboard collar thingy in it.

Size 16. Pit to Pit: 22; Length 33

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers polo
Size XL: Pit to Pit 23: Length 29
Kind of a yellowish green
Like new condition
$22 conus



















Lacoste long sleeve polo
Tagged XL but runs small: Pit to Pit 22; Length 27

$22 conus


----------



## firedancer

^for Pete's sake. It's a striped tie. 

Cut him some slack would ya. I've seen a LOT worse on this thread.


----------



## 32rollandrock

He's trying, no one's perfect and he deals in high-quality merchandise--the Gant flannel suit he had on offer here recently was excellent, and the customer gave good reviews.

We've PM'd a bit on TOF and he is selling in good faith. I've given him a TNSIL For Idiots primer. What he hasn't learned yet is second-nature to most of us, but I'm convinced he'll become a valued member here once he gets it down, and we can always use more shoppers on the hunt. Let's be patient.



Pentheos said:


> Just because an Italian-made lobster bib has stripes doesn't make it "trad".
> 
> No one is trying to "bite your head off" here, Brian, and we're happy to consider your offerings, but I think you'd do well to review the last twenty or so pages of this trad forum in order to understand the prevailing aesthetic.
> 
> Some "safe" items: nearly anything from J. Press or Brooks Brothers (setting aside some recent fashion-forward missteps) or LL Bean; shoes from the same or Alden and Allen Edmonds; khakis of nearly any decent manufacturer; blue blazers; oxford cloth button down shirts.
> 
> You should ask yourself, "is this garment timeless"? As in, could you look in a photograph of some vintage and see the same thing? If so, then sell; if not, then post on the sales forum.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> He's trying, no one's perfect and he deals in high-quality merchandise--the Gant flannel suit he had on offer here recently was excellent, and the customer gave good reviews.
> 
> We've PM'd a bit on TOF and he is selling in good faith. I've given him a TNSIL For Idiots primer. What he hasn't learned yet is second-nature to most of us, but I'm convinced he'll become a valued member here once he gets it down, and we can always use more shoppers on the hunt. Let's be patient.


Agreed 100%. Thank you, 32.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS, 34x31*

I'm working on photos of yesterday's bountiful harvest - I'm feeling lazy so I thought I would mention these, and those interested can PM for pics, etc.

Aquascutum Gray Flannel Pants; No size tag, measurements:

Waist: 34"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 41" (bottom of waistband)
Leg Opening: 10"
100% New Wool, Made in England

These pants are near pristine, possibly unworn. I do
believe they are vintage, as the interior white lining
is slightly yellowed, label and Woolmark tag look perfect.

Send me a PM.


----------



## workthatwedo

32rollandrock said:


> we can always use more shoppers on the hunt. Let's be patient.


Speaking of this, I leave behind 5-10 Brooks Brothers shirts every time I hit a thrift. What would people want me to pick up? Solid white, blue, pink? University stripe? Must iron? Non-iron? Slim fit? Regular fit? What sizes are popular? I don't mind picking them up and passing them on for cost plus shipping more or less since I am going anyways.


----------



## Hardiw1

I would say must iron in most all colors and sizes would get picked up fairly easily. The non irons would be a little harder to get rid of.


----------



## Christophe

workthatwedo said:


> Speaking of this, I leave behind 5-10 Brooks Brothers shirts every time I hit a thrift. What would people want me to pick up? Solid white, blue, pink? University stripe? Must iron? Non-iron? Slim fit? Regular fit? What sizes are popular? I don't mind picking them up and passing them on for cost plus shipping more or less since I am going anyways.


Yes, people would probably buy them here. I could go for some shirts, 14.5/32, especially if you can pass them on for cost plus shipping and they're in good shape.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hardiw1 said:


> I would say must iron in most all colors and sizes would get picked up fairly easily. The non irons would be a little harder to get rid of.


lol I was going to say everything but non-iron...

workthatwedo, count me in on uni-stripes, 15.5/33, trad/regular fit, no iron. Extra bonus for yellow or green uni-stripe!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I never leave behind BB shirts unless they have some kind of flaw. It depends on what the shirts in question cost. You can pretty much always sell a BB OCBD.

Let me know where you shop. If I find one BB shirt in a store, that's a good trip.



workthatwedo said:


> Speaking of this, I leave behind 5-10 Brooks Brothers shirts every time I hit a thrift. What would people want me to pick up? Solid white, blue, pink? University stripe? Must iron? Non-iron? Slim fit? Regular fit? What sizes are popular? I don't mind picking them up and passing them on for cost plus shipping more or less since I am going anyways.


----------



## bigwordprof

I am always looking for BB in 17.5/36, I almost always see bigger necks or shorter sleeves but seldom find both in the same shirt. I am not picky otherwise and would consider your time when settling up.


----------



## Topsider

32rollandrock said:


> I never leave behind BB shirts unless they have some kind of flaw.


90% of the BB shirts I see are trashed. Faded, frayed, over-starched, basically worn out. Essentially, looking the way a shirt that I would send to the thrift usually looks. It's slim pickings, esp. If you're looking for a specific size, at least 'round here. Still, I do find things, occasionally.

If I were on the lookout for Faded Glory shirts from Wal-Mart, OTOH, every trip to the thrift would be like hitting the mother lode.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bigger necks? I wear 18/34 and rarely see necks that big.



bigwordprof said:


> I am always looking for BB in 17.5/36, I almost always see bigger necks or shorter sleeves but seldom find both in the same shirt. I am not picky otherwise and would consider your time when settling up.


----------



## 32rollandrock

When I do find them, most are fine. Speaking of which, I've got a HUGE stack of stuff to list, including several BB shirts. Get ready...



Topsider said:


> 90% of the BB shirts I see are trashed. Faded, frayed,over-starched, basically worn out. Essentially, looking the way a shirt that I would send to the thrift usually looks. It's slim pickings.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Good deal on the Gamefair from DFPayne last page, I think it's an underrated jacket,a nice alternative to the Beaufort for us taller guys.
Unlike the Beaufort a Gamefair has enough length to cover a sportcoat, but isn't as long as a border.



> Hathaway white madras bd short sleeve sport shirt
> A nice vintage piece here. It hasn't been worn. It still had the cardboard collar thingy in it.
> 
> Size 16. Pit to Pit: 22; Length 33
> 
> $20 conus


Interesting shirt, it's not my size, but what's the fabric like?
A solid colored madras shirt is a bit of a "grail" item for me.


----------



## workthatwedo

32rollandrock said:


> Let me know where you shop. If I find one BB shirt in a store, that's a good trip.


Goodwill in Atlanta

Also, I have been writing down sizes and styles from your replies and I will see what I can do.


----------



## 32rollandrock

As always, offers welcome.

First, a J. Press seersucker shirt, medium, zero flaws. This is perfect for summer. $20 CONUS.












A very nice madras shirt. No size tag, but I'd put this at a large-ish medium or small-ish large. Zero issues. Measurements are 23.5 inches from pit to pit in front and 30 inches long in back from bottom of collar. $15 CONUS












A Black Fleece white dress shirt, with point collar and locker loop in back. Size BB5. Mark on tag indicates that this likely came from a clearance center. I have looked this shirt over carefully and can find no flaws or imperfections of any kind. It is as-new. SOLD












A Brooks Brothers button-down shirt in XL. This non-iron fabric is more broadcloth than pinpoint and perfect for summer. No flaws or imperfections of any kind, and freshly laundered. $18 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers pinpoint non-iron button down in 16/33. Flawless. $18 CONUS.












A Lands End Hyde Park OCBD in pink, 17/33. Perfect condition. I heard so much about these shirts that I picked this one up. Now we'll see if all the folks who say these shirts are just as good as Brooks Brothers will step up and buy it at just $12 CONUS.












A BB 346 shirt with French cuffs and contrast cuffs and collar in 15.5/32. No issues and freshly laundered. $14 CONUS












Two identical Robert Talbott point collar dress shirts in white, 18/36. No issues. $10 for one, take both for $15.












A Banana Republic shirt in large from back in the day, meaning 80's or so. No issues. $12 CONUS












A Woolrich made in USA buffalo plaid shirt in XL, which can be worn in lieu of a light jacket. No issues, with colors still bright and no signs of wear to fabric. $15 CONUS












Belts, all 36. From left to right, Johnston and Murphy, Banana Republic and Allen Edmonds. The JM and AE are made in USA; the BR is made in England and not the typical BR mall crap. They all have some memory at the holes (pictured) but nothing serious. The BR has a slight wear mark elsewhere that is also pictured. SOLD for the AE, $15 each for the other two, take both for $25 CONUS


----------



## Essential

^ damn, someone took the AE one. If anyone also has belts for sale, hit me up.


----------



## Yuca

workthatwedo said:


> Speaking of this, I leave behind 5-10 Brooks Brothers shirts every time I hit a thrift. What would people want me to pick up? Solid white, blue, pink? University stripe? Must iron? Non-iron? Slim fit? Regular fit? What sizes are popular? I don't mind picking them up and passing them on for cost plus shipping more or less since I am going anyways.


If the shirt states 'Makers' and is 15-3 or 15R, then I'll happily give it/them a new home.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BIG drops on many remaining items! *

*Despite the significant drops on many things here, OFFERS ARE VERY VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*NB: I'm actually shocked that the beautiful Spring green overchecjked Bunce's jacket and the Ballot of Princeton suit are still available!* 

*1) STUNNING & RARE Ivy / Trad 3/2 sack in slubby grass-green silk from BUNCE BROS. with BEAUTIFUL BOLD cream and red overcheck! *

This is simply gorgeous! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this stunning jacket is cut from cloth that is either very lovely, slubby silk, or else a slubby silk-linen blend. (There's no fabric content listed, alas, but it's clearly silk.) The texture is absolutely wonderful--women just want to stroke this, and so I must issue a disclaimer that I'm not responsible for any marital discord that wearing this jacket out in public might cause! The hand and drape are also marvellous, as is the cut--a lovely 3./2 sack with a high roll. This also features the classic two button cuffs, and a single vent--but this is no vintage piece, instead being fairly recently Union Made in the USA. But it's the colourway of this jacket that takes the prize--a simply beautiful grass green, with a bold and beautiful overcheck in red and cream. I tried for about half an hour to capture the beauty of this jacket, and failed... So whoever buys it will be very pleasantly surprised!

It's in excellent condition.

This jacket was made for Bunce Brothers--the uber-trad Mecca of the Western Reserve area of Ohio, with stores in Cleveland, Shaker Square, and orange. Alas, Bunces' is no more--an obituary was posted on AAAC here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...(Hometown-Trad-Clothiers)&p=614152#post614152

Given the beauty and rarity of this jacket, it's a steal at just *$39, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*! International inquiries also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 3/4










    

*2) UNWORN? CLASSIC IVY/Trad SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in a beautiful glen plaid for Ballot of Princeton. A Wash-and-Wear Ivy classic! *

This is that Ivy rarity--a classic 1960s Wash-and-Wear 3/2 sack suit in absolutely, possibly unworn, excellent condition!

Cut from a striking yet versatile glen plaid with the classic black and cream colourway with a burgundy overcheck, this suit was Union-Made in the USA by Danton's, expressly for Harry Ballot--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of Princeton in the Golden Age of the "Ivy League" look, of which only Hilton (the most fashion-forward of the four) survives. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this suit has the traditional two-button cuffs, a half-lining, and a single vent. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This is, please note, a "Wash and Wear" suit, beloved of the 1960s Ivy set for summer wear, and this was clearly worn little if at all--it still has the original "stiffness" to the fabric which used to indicate that one's suit was still very new! I'm afraid that I don't have the full provenance of this item--I acquired it by way of my alumni association's network--but judging by the cloth it is possible that it's never been worn. What is certain, though, is that it's in absolutely excellent condition, and

*an absolute steal at just $45, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30

Waist (laid flat): 16 1/4
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1/2) with 1 3/4" cuffs.










      

*3) BEAUTIFUL Hilton or Princeton silk/linen (?) summer jacket in butterscotch with blue/brown overcheck!

*Half-canvassed and fully lined with all of its front pockets still basted shut, this beautiful jacket from Norman Hilton is perfect for late Spring and summer! There's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a silk-linen or silk-wool blend. And the colourway is wonderful--a beautiful butterscotch barleycorn weave as the base, with a lovely light overcheck of blue and dark tan. The jacket is a contemporary two-button cut with four button cuffs and subtle darts; it also has a single vent. It was recently Union Made in the USA.

As mentioned above, all of its front pockets are still basted shut, so it received little wear--but it did receive some, as there's a few minor pen marks in the lining by the interior pocket, and a couple of minor, minor scuffs by the hem on the lining. There is also a small rewoven area n the arm, as shown. Other than these flaws this jacket is in excellent condition, but because of them I'm listing it as being in Good/very Good condition, and hence asking a trivial

*$20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










     

*4) LIGHTWEIGHT CANVASSED SPRING/SUMMER TWEED--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!

*Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring. It features the ever-desirable (and increasingly rare) three patch pockets, is very, very subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The cloth is light, and classic black and cream herringbone, with a very, very subtle overcheck in green and red--this is so subtle it's hard to see even if you know it's there, since each colour is just a single thread wide! (My pictures really don't do this justice.) This jacket was Made in the USA for Alexander Julian, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










    

*5) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*

The Ivy summer classic! Half-canvassed and fully lined, his classic summer suit is in olive--the traditional alternative to tan! It features a single center vent, and a contemporary two-button, darted cut. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--apart from some dry-cleaner pinpricks near one pocket in the lining!

*Asking just $32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 (+ 3/4) plus 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*6) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*7) THE PERFECT "MAD MEN" JACKET! Canvassed 3/2 sack, beautiful collar roll, Union Made in the USA! *

"Mad Men" has begun, and here's your opportunity to acquire the perfect "Mad Men" jacket! Beautifully cut from dark, dark, green mini-herringbone cloth with a thin vertical stripe of petrol blue_* (see the close-up clickable thumbnail of the lapel roll for the best view of this)*_, the cut of this jacket is simply superb. A classic 3/2 sack, it has a wonderful and elegant lapel roll that's clearly never been mis-pressed in its life, which leads perfectly to the lapels... which, since this was Union-Made in the USA in the later 1960's, are not overly narrow but perfect for the balance of the jacket. This jacket also features classic two-button cuffs and a center hook vent. Naturally, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has wonderfully natural shoulders. It's also cut from light- to mid-weight cloth, so it could readily be worn this Spring! 

I should note that my pictures don't this justice at all--this is easily one of the nicest jackets of this sort I've come across, and I've seen plenty! It's in absolutely excellent condition--I was shocked when I saw the type of Union tag it had inside!

*Asking just $30, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquires are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*
Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/8










    

*8) PERFECT LIGHTWEIGHT TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $20, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*10) Barney's of New York.*

Made in Italy of Merino wool, this is gossamer light, and perfect for layering. A lovely dark chestnut. Size XL.

*Asking $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

Chest: 25 1/2
Length: 28 1/2
Sleeve: c. 36

 

*11) MADE IN ENGLAND, 100% COTTON, Aquascutum Trenchcoat, size 42L. *

Few Aquascutum coats are Made in England now, a trend their rival Burberry has also succumbed to, and fewer still are the highly-desirable 100% cotton... and this is both! Moreover, this has all of the bells and whistles that you'd want in a trench, while cut without a gunflap--bad news for purists or followers of Bogart, perhaps, but good news for persons who want their trenches to be more functional in a modern setting, and so prefer them to lack the bulk that that flap can give.

This classic doublebreasted coat has the backcape covering the shoulders, the quadruple stitched belt complete with D-rings for maps and other useful items for trench warfare, the lambchop throat latch concealed under the collar--this latch is, by the way, fully adjustable with buttons--adjustable cuffs, and leather covered buckles at cuff and belt. It also has raglan sleeves, epaulettes, and a single vent that's closed with a button (still firmly attached!)

This coat is fully lined in cotton with the signature Aquascutum lining, and has interior pockets for maps--or receipts, newspapers, and paper change! The two slash pockets are lined in thick cotton, and have a feature that Burberry coats lack, and that I have only seen on a Turnbull & Asser trench that passed through my hands some time ago--buttons on the flaps hat allow the pockets to be opened wider for easier access.

This is terrific, practical coat, that's perfect for Spring!

It does, however, have a few issues. First, and worst, the belt buckle, while attached, is broken, and so should be replaced. (Or else ignored, if you don't belt your trench! *I might have a free replacement to send along, although it wont be leathercovered. *) The cuffs are starting to fray slightly--a standard problem with cotton trenchcoats--as is the hem. There are also several scuffs and blemishes from wear throughout, especially near the hem and over the shoulders--but these will very likely come out with dry cleaning.

Given these issues, then, this coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and, as such, rather than asking in excess of $250--a low price for an all-cotton made in England trench from either Burberry or Aquascutum--how *about $35, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*? You could replace the buckle for around $20 or less, have it dry cleaned, and you'll have a superb coat for under a hundred! 

*Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (underarm to hem): 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 46










           

Flaws:

  

*12) CAPS!*

1) Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. 22 1/2" interior circumference. Some discolouration to the interior, and minor pilling throughout, hence just *$7*

 

2) Made in the USA wool flat cap from Pendleton. Very Good condition. Size M; 21.5" interior. *Asking $8*

 

3) Made in the USA leather cap. Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $8*

  

*13) SHIRTS*

*1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. **$15*

 

*2) Lord and Taylor. Contrast collar. 16.5-34/35. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $8*

 

*3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $8*

  

*4) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $15*

 

*5) Land's End. 17.5-34. This is NWT, BUT it does have a blemish in the shoulder area--a small area of yellowish discolouration.(This was a catalogue return.) Hence, this is FREE with at least one other item!*

  

*13) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA
*
I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.

*Asking just $24, or lower offer!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two More!*

*
PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!

1) VERY SOFT canvassed jacket in MUTED HONEY HERRINGBONE--Made in the USA. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is exceptionally soft--it might well be cashmere, but I suspect from the hand of the cloth that it's lambswool. The colourway is lovely--a very muted herringbone (i.e., a herringbone cloth where the boning is very subtle, owing to little dissimilarity in colour between the different herringbone stripes) in wonderful soft honey tones. This would be a lovely jacket for a less-warm but still sunny Spring day! This is a contemporary cut, with a two-button front, subtle darts, and a single rear vent. There's no maker's name, or other identifying information, but it was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$29, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*2) Lovely Pale Green Canvassed Linen/Wool 3/2 jacket by Lauren. c. 42R. Made in Canada. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is cut from cloth that's a blend of 52% linen and 48% wool and is a lovely shade of pale green--perfect for Spring and Summer! Cut as a classic 3/2 jacket, this is yet darted, and also features a single center vent. It was Made in Canada, and is very slightly rumpled from storage, as you'd expect from a linen blend, but overall is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* with delivery confirmation. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## Taken Aback

TweedyDon said:


> *NB: I'm actually shocked that the beautiful Spring green overchecjked Bunce's jacket and the Ballot of Princeton suit are still available!*


I wish someone would buy the Bunce. It taunts me for every time I finished a meal.


----------



## jkidd41011

Aquascutum Sport Coat 42R *$40>>>35.00 Shipped / OBO*

-Shoulders 19"
-Chest 22"
-Length from BOC 30.5"
-Sleeves 24"+ (appears to be an extra 1")
-3 Button/Single Vent





































*Bills Khakis M2 (Sz 36 X 32) CLAIMED

Brooks Brothers Sz L (Not sure this is Trad approved but it's BB) Claimed 

Orvis Sz L $25.00 Shipped










Bills Khakis Sz M $25.00 Shipped











Brooks Brothers Sz M (Not sure this is Trad approved #2 but it's BB) $25.00 Shipped










Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sz M $20.00 Shipped











Take $5.00 off each additional item purchased

*


----------



## concealed

J.Press 3/2 Seersucker Sack Jacket ~42








































Measurements:
pit to pit: 21.5
pit to cuff: 18.5
shoulder to shoulder: 18
shoulder to cuff: 26.5
across middle button: 21.5
pit to hem: 21
bottom of collar to hem: 32.5

looking for *$70 shipped* in CONUS

Allen Collins: West Hartford Trad Retailer, now defunct
Indian Madras Shirt
size XL

there is a small stain on the front, i have included pictures
*$13 shipped* in CONUS
































Brooks Brothers Indian Madras Tie
from the 1818 era of Brooks, so vintage
"Hand Woven Indian Madras"
*SOLD* in the CONUS
























Corbin "Off the Cuff" Cords
olive
size 38x30





*$**20 Shipped* in the CONUS


----------



## CMDC

For any duffers in the L to XL range, I've got a selection of golf shirts from such courses as Augusta, Pebble Beach, Baltusrol, Pine Valley, St. Andrews, and others in the Sales Forum. All are in excellent to like new condition.


----------



## Jovan

ARGH! This thread is terrible for my bank account. No wonder I periodically unsubscribe to it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> ARGH! This thread is terrible for my bank account. No wonder I periodically unsubscribe to it. :icon_smile_big:


Truly. It's really hard for me to resist that press jacket...even with it being an inch small for me in the chest...


----------



## TweedyDon

Seems like people would like to see some seersucker, pincord, and madras jackets and trousers soon, yes...?


----------



## jkidd41011

ArtVandalay said:


> Truly. It's really hard for me to resist that press jacket...even with it being an inch small for me in the chest...


An inch .... there should be enough material in there to alter it out. You know you want it.


----------



## hookem12387

ArtVandalay said:


> Truly. It's really hard for me to resist that press jacket...even with it being an inch small for me in the chest...


I'd be all over it if it came with pants. The arms are long enough, the shoulders narrow enough. That never happens.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You're right. It would look like crap worn with navy or white trousers. I'm just saying...



hookem12387 said:


> I'd be all over it if it came with pants. The arms are long enough, the shoulders narrow enough. That never happens.


----------



## hookem12387

32rollandrock said:


> You're right. It would look like crap worn with navy or white trousers. I'm just saying...


While it would look great, I'd really prefer the full on suit for graduation since most everyone else will be in 'em.


----------



## ArtVandalay

hookem12387 said:


> I'd be all over it if it came with pants. The arms are long enough, the shoulders narrow enough. That never happens.


I thought it was a suit at first. If that had been the case, I would fast for two weeks to make that jacket fit. 
When I do find a suit coat that fits, the trousers are invariably 30" long.
I can't even run fast. These long legs do me no good.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Never seen a pair like this, so thought I might as well get them. No size or fabric content indicated--I'm guessing a cotton blend. Flat front with side tab adjusters. Measures 35.5 inches in the waist and 29.25 inseam. No flaws of any kind. SOLD












A made in USA Cabela's shirt, size medium. This is some HEAVY could-stop-a-bullet cotton material, with no tears, stains, frays or other imperfections. $18 CONUS












A made in USA Woolrich shirt in medium. No issues, very thick material. $15 CONUS, or take this shirt and the above for $30 CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

*IS IT TRAD? WHATEVER IT IS, IT'S FOR SALE!*

OK, I know Loro Piana may not be the tradliest, but I think this might be in the realm.

While giving the polos a glance, I found this by touch.

Click pics for larger view

Long Sleeve Polo Shirt. Incredibly soft, fine pique knit fabric, rib knit collar,
Jersey knit cuffs. This shirt almost feels like flannel!

I tried it on, and I wear a 15.5x33. Just a hair snug in the chest, and a bit short
in the sleeves, probably a 31/32. No idea why this is tagged XL; either it has shrunk,
or the Italians are really puny. Let's call it a small-ish Medium.

*Very Good+ Condition*; What you would expect from light wear.
Straight bottom, side vents; 100% cotton; Made in Italy
2 button placket, lower button hidden
*No spots, stains, fading, tears, holes, snags, pulls, etc.*

*TAGGED: XL*, but see measurements
Neck: 16.5" S2S: 20"
P2P: 22.5" BOC: 26"
S2Cuff: 22.5 P2Cuff: 19"
P2Hem: 16"

*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## catside

hookem12387 said:


> I'd be all over it if it came with pants. The arms are long enough, the shoulders narrow enough. That never happens.


It is currently at press stores as a SC and not a suit:

https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?id=J11812N

If press can do it, you can do it


----------



## Jovan

TweedyDon said:


> Seems like people would like to see some seersucker, pincord, and madras jackets and trousers soon, yes...?


You're one of the worst offenders to my account! I mean that in the kindest way of course.


----------



## 32rollandrock

What consensus, if any, is there regarding shrunken Pendleton shirts? I ask because there is--or was--an XL at SA the other day that is now, likely a small, pretty much boiled wool. But it still seems a nice shirt for someone.


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> What consensus, if any, is there regarding shrunken Pendleton shirts? I ask because there is--or was--an XL at SA the other day that is now, likely a small, pretty much boiled wool. But it still seems a nice shirt for someone.


I can attest that they're warmer once shrunken.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm sure that's the case. I'm just wondering if anyone would buy it for around $15 CONUS if I were to pick it up.



rabidawg said:


> I can attest that they're warmer once shrunken.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Willis & Geiger Bush Poplin Field Pants (2) and lightweight trousers (1), 34-36*

Willis & Geiger!!!

W&G have a heritage many--if not most--here know well already. For those who aren't yet aware of their enduring reputation, it can be summed up in the company motto: "Don't tell us how to make it cheaper, tell us how to make it better." More can be read about their storied contribution to iconic American expedition and military gear both here and elsewhere on the web in more detail than would be appropriate for this purpose, so I'll leave it at that and simply encourage those whose interest is piqued to simply peruse the archives to learn more (and to do eBay searches to see the prices that W&G gear commands).

I have in mind a rough idea of what I would like to get for these, considering all, but instead of setting a price I would rather take offers. All three pairs are in excellent condition and could pass for new. The field pants are both heavyweight with numerous reinforcements and with various details for rugged outdoor use, and the trousers are sturdy and breathable for casual to outdoorsy use.

All tagged 36; the bush pants have three button per side waistband adjustors and measure, unbuttoned, 36" and the trousers have been taken in and measure 34" but can be taken out at this point without a memory of the alteration.
Waists: field 36", casual 34"
Inseams: field 31.5", casual 32"

*Bush Pants #1*










*Bush Pants #2*


*Forward pleat Bush Poplin trousers*










*Norman Hilton Flannel Navy Blazer, 43L*

All the right stuff. Overall excellent condition and shows as fresh with one (to me, acceptable) flaw, pictured--a small moth bite below the left hand pocket. Very inconspicuous, and it would be a d*** shame to pitch a fantastic jacket like this over something so minor. Nevertheless, asking only:

$35 shipped.

Sh: 18", Ch: 22.5", Sl: 26", L (boc) 32"












*Reposts: please make an offer on the below items*

*Allen Edmonds Grayson, 10.5 D*

Very nice condition; no flaws or damage. Light wear.

*$85 shipped.
*










*NOS Dexter Made-in-USA Grey Suede Bucks, 13 M*

The pictures speak for themselves; good ol' US goods.

*$65 shipped.*











*NOS Bass Pennyweejun, 7.5 D*

*Made in USA. No box.*

*$80 shipped conus.*

*







*


*Sperry Topsider, 7M*

*Consider these brand-new. There is a flex where you can see they've been tried on, but zero evidence of the soles having seen pavement, grass, automotive interior carpeting, a boat dock....you get the picture.*

*$45 shipped.*

*







*


*E.T. Wright Masters Collection Summer Buck, 7 M*

*Another great shoe for the adventurous small-footed trad. *

*I've encountered a small number of Masters Collection shoes, and they have all been excellent makes from the better shoemakers in England, Italy, and now, I find, Spain. With acknowledgement to more knowledgeable members, these are probably made by Magnanni.*

*$50 shipped.*

*







*


*Corbin "Pit Loom Madras" India Madras Slacks for Eljo's, 36*

*An excellent pair of vintage India Madras trousers from one of the traddest "Ivy" purveyors--Eljo's, a UVA icon. The condition is impressive, very nearly like a NOS pair, however, as is nearly universal on handwoven madras, a few tiny spots that read not so much as stains as imperfections inherent to the cloth.*

*$60 shipped.
*
*W: 18" flat (36"), Ins: 32.5" (3" to let)*

*







*
*







*

*Allen Edmonds Polo Shell Cordovan, 10 D/B*

*Excellent condition. Moderate use.*

*$225 shipped.*

*







*
*




























*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Shell Cordovan Full-strap Beefroll Pennies, 10 D*

*A beautiful shoe in a very handsome mahogany finish. Excellent condition: soles are rock solid with very little wear, but the rubber heel cap will need to be replaced soon.*

*$185 shipped.*

*







*
*




























*


*Allen Edmonds Grayson, 8.5 EEE/E*

*Excellent condition, little worn. There are some light scuffs, etc., but nothing that isn't usually handled with a routine buff and polish.*

*$80 shipped.*

*







*
*




























*


*Baracuta Navy Trench w/Zip-in Liner, 42-ish (knowledgeable members in this size range please pipe-in)*

*Made in England and in excellent condition. Almost out-of-season for the most of us, but you don't see these every day and without the liner it will serve you well throughout spring... (Color is a proper navy--my camera (or my photography) doesn't seem to do well with darks.)*

*$125 shipped.*

*Sh: 20", Ch: 24.5", Sl: 25", L (boc): 39.5"*

*







*
*





















*

*Russell Moccasin Co. Oneida "Saddle" Moccasin -- 9.5 E*

Only worn a couple of times, these are essentially a brand new pair. Although not sized, they were found among a couple of Bass pairs in 9.5EE, recent Weejuns and straight-tip oxfords, and are obviously from the same closet. I compared them all carefully to confirm the continuity of size. At a price of $280 to have them stitch a pair at your command, you can have just as well for only:

*$60 shipped.*










*Florsheim Kenmoor Burgundy Shell Cordovan LWB -- 10 B*

One for the permanent collection...

These are in excellent condition, as you see, and little worn; nearly NOS.
I wanted to get these pics before the sun went down, so you'll see a little dust and whatnot on the surface--just give 'em some (Mac)tention and go...

$235 shipped.










*Allen Edmonds Saratoga, burgundy -- 9.5 C*

The sun was already going down by the time I got to take these shots, so they are a little dark...

These are in very good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do have a couple of noticeable marks at the inner part of the heels as you can see. They are made in AE's polished cobbler--which is a high grade of corrected grain, very supple--and aren't plasticky at all, as some CGs can be, and they will make a very serviceable pair for just about any but the most demanding occasions. Very clean insoles as well (the light makes it hard to tell).

(Marked FR on the bottom--see the close-up side pic for what I believe to be the factory defect, it's hardly noticeable and doesn't seem to be something that would become an issue.)

On the number 3 last.

Only $25 shipped.










*Brooks Brothers Chocolate Buck -- 12 D*

Not worn a whole lot and not damaged, but worn casually... The nubuck could be brushed and cleaned, and they'd probably look just like a new pair.

$28 shipped.










*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafer -- 11 C*

Excellent, barely used. Some brush-marks, but no damage.

$35 shipped.










*Made in USA Towncraft Chocolate Suede Wallabies -- 9.5 D*

Look like they've been worn once or maybe a small handful of times. Just like Clark's, but probably better...

$26 shipped.










*Orvis Leather Vest -- XXL*

Excellent, like-new. (I'd be shocked to learn that it had ever been worn...)

$65 shipped.

26.5" wide, 22.5" long










*Cooper A-2 Bomber Jacket -- 42R*

This is an anniversary reissue they produced sometime in the '90s, I think. Very good condition.

$60 shipped.

Sh: 21", Sl: 24.5", L: 25, Ch: 24"










*Authentic Vintage Navy Issue G-1 Bomber Jacket -- (40?)*

Excellent condition considering its age and vintage. Probably saw action in Korea (if not "the big one"). Some holes (and a few repairs) in the wool trim and missing the spec. label.

The one everyone wants... (and an easy cash flip if it doesn't fit).

$140 shipped.

Sh: 19.5", Sl: 25", L: 25.5" (bottom of collar seam) 24" (bottom of collar lay), Ch: 23" ptp









*The Cockpit (NYC) A-2 Bomber Jacket -- M*

Buttery-soft leather, excellent condition. A 2006 commemorative edition.

$140 shipped.

Sh: 23", Sl: 25.5", L: 27", Ch: 25.5"


----------



## 32rollandrock

An as-new Burberry dress shirt, made in USA, point collar, size 16/34. Two button cuff. This one is freshly laundered, by me, but not ironed. That pleasure should be yours upon arrival--this shirt in this condition is sure to be a friend for a long time, and there is no better way to say hello. $20 CONUS


----------



## wacolo

All items include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$55 Polo RL Penny Loafers Size 9D Made In USA. I don't think they were made by Alden. They are in very good shape, but probably a few years old. Thick, dark brown leather that leans to the casual side. Lots of wear left to the soles, with just a few minor bumps to the uppers. 




$40 Bills Khakis M1P Seersucker Pants 40x30 Made in the USA Not a whole lot to be said. Very clean and in great condition. Could use a good press though. Pleated and cuffed.




$40 Coat Seersucker Pants 40x31 Made in Italy The colors are red, white, blue and a burgundy/brown. The pics are pretty accurate, so I will let you make the call. Clean inside and out. Flat front and plain bottom with about another 2" to add in the length and about 1.5" extra in the waist




$40 Bullock & Jones Seersucker Pants 40x31 Made in Italy. Red, White and Blue. Pleated and cuffed with about 1.5" to add in the waist. Clean inside and out.


----------



## Brianpore

I wear a small and would be all over that, but it looks like it shrunk vertically, as horizontally it is way too big :frown:



sbdivemaster said:


> OK, I know Loro Piana may not be the tradliest, but I think this might be in the realm.
> 
> While giving the polos a glance, I found this by touch.
> 
> Click pics for larger view
> 
> Long Sleeve Polo Shirt. Incredibly soft, fine pique knit fabric, rib knit collar,
> Jersey knit cuffs. This shirt almost feels like flannel!
> 
> I tried it on, and I wear a 15.5x33. Just a hair snug in the chest, and a bit short
> in the sleeves, probably a 31/32. No idea why this is tagged XL; either it has shrunk,
> or the Italians are really puny. Let's call it a small-ish Medium.
> 
> *Very Good+ Condition*; What you would expect from light wear.
> Straight bottom, side vents; 100% cotton; Made in Italy
> 2 button placket, lower button hidden
> *No spots, stains, fading, tears, holes, snags, pulls, etc.*
> 
> *TAGGED: XL*, but see measurements
> Neck: 16.5" S2S: 20"
> P2P: 22.5" BOC: 26"
> S2Cuff: 22.5 P2Cuff: 19"
> P2Hem: 16"
> 
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Brianpore said:


> I wear a small and would be all over that, but it looks like it shrunk vertically, as horizontally it is way too big :frown:


Seemed well proportioned to me; the bottom came down an inch below my belt. If the whole thing was an inch larger in every dimension, it would fit me just like any other polo.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers blue mini-gingham bd
> 
> Tagged 16.5 x 34 and measures true to size
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

This is still around. Drop and open to offers...



CMDC said:


> Here's a really nice vintage piece from a long gone DC area clothier.
> 
> Olive w/light blue overlay 3/2 sack worsted wool sport coat
> The color is a bit darker than it appears in the pix
> 1/2 lined w/ funky polka dot lining
> Hook vent; swelled seams on the lapel
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 26 +3 underneath
> 
> The middle button is loose and will need to be re-sewn.
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

These still hanging around too. Drops...



CMDC said:


> Three shirts tonight...
> 
> Brooks Brothers navy w/red & light blue stripe polo
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length 28
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis pink unistripe bd short sleeve madras w/flap pocket
> Made in India
> Size XXL
> Pit to Pit: 27: Length 32
> 
> Flap pocket button needs to be replaced--there is a spare on the placket
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## S. Kelly

Any interest in a Polo Ralph Lauren madarin collared shirt? White collar with blue stripes, NWT (main tag taken off, but spare button tag still attached) in XXL. Named "Postboy) on the label. I can send cell pics.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS - Might be vintage...*

*AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; These pants are crisp!
100% New Wool; Made in England
*TAGGED: None*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 31", no cuffs
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Pleats: None, short darts below front belt loops
8 Belt loops; No braces buttons
Slant front pockets; single welt rear pockets, rear left w/button through

These pants are near pristine, possibly unworn. I do
believe they are vintage, as the interior white lining
is slightly yellowed; label and Woolmark tag look perfect.

*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bump .... please buy!



hockeyinsider said:


> I have several Polo Ralph Lauren, Alex Cannon, New & Lingwood, Peter Millar and Lands' End dress shirts and sport shirts for sale. I have lost weight and they are too big for me. All of them are freshly dry-cleaned too. As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling. I ship U.S.P.S. priority mail to the continental United States, which is about $6.50 a shirt. If you're interested, please send me a private message.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 1)
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren curham collar, classic fit shirt size medium (approximately a 15 1/2-16 neck and 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 2)
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt size 15 1/2 medium (approximately a 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17 (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 3)
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 4)
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 5)
> 
> Alex Cannon shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 6)
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 neck medium (approximately a 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 7)
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren philip collar shirt with white collar and French cuffs. Size 16 neck 40/42 (approximately 34 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 8)
> 
> Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14.
> 
> Lands' End shirt (tailored fit) size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14.
> 
> Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $14.
> 
> Lands' End shirt size 15-15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $14.
> 
> Peter Millar shirt size medium (approximately 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $14.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $17.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $17.
> 
> New & Lingwood shirt size 15 neck 38 (approximately 33/34 sleeve). The shirt has white French cuffs. Very good condition. Asking $17.


----------



## Mike Petrik

wacolo said:


> All items include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!
> 
> $55 Polo RL Penny Loafers Made In USA. I don't think they were made by Alden. They are in very good shape, but probably a few years old. Thick, dark brown leather that leans to the casual side. Lots of wear left to the soles, with just a few minor bumps to the uppers.
> 
> $40 Bills Khakis M1P Seersucker Pants 40x30 Made in the USA Not a whole lot to be said. Very clean and in great condition. Could use a good press though. Pleated and cuffed.
> 
> $40 Coat Seersucker Pants 40x31 Made in Italy The colors are red, white, blue and a burgundy/brown. The pics are pretty accurate, so I will let you make the call. Clean inside and out. Flat front and plain bottom with about another 2" to add in the length and about 1.5" extra in the waist
> 
> $40 Bullock & Jones Seersucker Pants 40x31 Made in Italy. Red, White and Blue. Pleated and cuffed with about 1.5" to add in the waist. Clean inside and out.


Great 4th of July trou! too bad not a few inches longer ....


----------



## TweedyDon

*Any Phillies Fans here? I have the owner's Langrock overcoat! *

Just a quick IC--*I have a Langrock wool gabardine raincoat from a former owner of the Philadelphia Phillies *in Very Good/Good conditiion, in size 40L. Any initial interest, please PM me!


----------



## Brianpore

One time price drops on all of these. Include CONUS Priority Shipping.



Brianpore said:


> Please click pictures to enlarge
> 
> *Gant NWT Ivy Trad 3 Roll 2 Gray Flannel Wool Suit! Flat Front Pants - 40S* *- SOLD**
> 
> Corneliani Solid Gray Flannel Wool Suit! 40R - $145 -> $125*
> Size: Tagged EU 50 R = US 40/41 R (See Measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 18.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.5"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 8.75
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.5
> Few loose threads right armpit lining
> Superb quality suit
> Wool / flannel
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Peak Lapel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Press Solid Gray Mini Herringbone Wool Suit! STAPLE 3 ROLL 2 SACK!! 40R* *- **$195 -> $175*
> Size: Not Tagged (See Measurements, Approx 40R, slim 42R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 29" (3.5" if let out cuff)
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 9.5"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.6875"
> Front Rise (waist to crotch): 11.875"
> Excellent Quality suit from J Press
> Center Rear Vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Tweed Light Brown Double Breasted Suit - VERY SKINNY - 34R 36R $150 -> $125*
> Size: Tagged 36R - See Measurements - VERY SKINNY
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 17.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 15.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 14.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28.25"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1"
> Missing back button
> VINTAGE
> Really nice woventweed like material
> Double Breasted
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Half Canvassed
> Made in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stefano Light Blue Summer Blazer - $45 -> $40*
> Size: Not Tagged - Approx 40R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29"
> Perfect for summer
> Nice Condition
> Nice Buttons
> Center Rear Vent
> Fully Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Suit 2 Button Suit- 41L 42L* *$150 -> $125
> *Size: Tagged 41L (See Measurements - close to 42L)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.25"
> Cuff Height (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Cuff Width (width of cuff): 9.75"
> Rise (Crotch to waist): 12"
> 100% Wool
> Two Button
> Fully Canvassed
> Fully Lined
> Center Rear Vent
> Split "V" pant waist
> "Coin Pocket" on pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Heavy Winter Flannel Suit 42L $150 - $125*
> Size: Tagged 44 XT (Fits like a 42L - SEE MEASUREMENTS)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 33"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.75" (+3.5" if let cuff out)
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10.25
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75
> Working cuff buttons - pictures
> A few loose threads on lining bottom
> TONS of handwork
> Superb quality suit
> Heavy wool flannel
> Center rear vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Made in West Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick Solid Navy Flannel 2Btn SB Half Lined Suit- 42L  $150 - $140*
> Size: NO TAG - See Measurements - Approx 42L
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.25"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.5""
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Needs few stitches by vent
> Superb quality suit
> Center rear vent
> Flat front pants
> Half lined
> Fully canvassed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Brown Check Worsted Wool Sport Coat- 45R 46R  $70 -> $60*
> Size: Tagged 45R (measures close to 46R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
> 100% Worsted Wool
> Nice Buttons
> Dual Rear Vent!
> Great Brooks Brothers Quality


----------



## frosejr

*Bills M1s for sale, 44 waist*

I have a pair of 44 waist Bills M1s to sell. Khaki color. Never worn, altered, etc. I did wash them twice to prepare them for hemming, that's it.

Between losing weight and not being enthusiastic about plain front, I've decided to try to pass these along instead of keep them. I just won't wear them as much as I should.

First quality, standard-issue Bills, with just the two washings and tag removal keeping these from being the same as the $125 pair at your store (or web site) of preference.

I'm happy to take a picture, but...they look like every other pair of Bills you've seen 

Asking $60 shipped in CONUS, or make me an offer.


----------



## workthatwedo

*Shirts!*

Measure Up ($15 shipped CONUS)
This is a MTM shirt & Measure Up is a highly regarded MTM company. I believe their shirts start at about $175.

Approximate measurements
Pit to pit: 23.5"
Sleeve: 33"
Neck: 14.5-15"

















Brooks Brothers Makers ($15 shipped CONUS)
Size: 16 - 33

















Brooks Brothers (CLAIMED)
Size: 16 1/2 - 34

Brooks Brothers ($15 shipped CONUS)
Size: 16 1/2 - 36/37


----------



## JKriss

*Ray-Ban New Wayfarer 52mm*

These are the smaller New Wayfarer. The model is RB 2132. They are 52mm 18mm. These are essentially brand new with no real signs of wear. Only wore them a handful of times. They'll come with everything shown in the picture. Looking for $40 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## Hardiw1

Dropping these like they're hot



Hardiw1 said:


> Two pair of J Crew essential chinos
> Regular fit
> Tagged 38w
> No cuff
> CLAIMED for both
> 
> Measures 19.5 waist and 33.5 inseam
> One pair has a very slight rub (pictured)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Brooks Brothers patch madras shirt in XXL. No stains, frays, tears or any sign of wear--this shirt is like new. $18 CONUS


----------



## MercuryMan76

Hey guys, new to this forum but have a few things that I'm looking to unload/trade.

Gieves & Hawkes Bespoke 6x2 navy double breasted blazer. Some really nice details here including handsewn buttonholes and functional sleeves. Jacket has dual side vents and is also in excellent condition. Tagged size 42L. $75 shipped.
Measurements:
Pit 2 Pit - 23"
Shoulder 2 shoulder - 18.5"
Shoulder to end of sleeve - 26"
Bottom of collar to bottom - 31.5"

































































Next up Allen Edmonds Park Avenue. Size 12D with a few slight scuffs to the leather soles as pictured below, but in otherwise like new condition. Shoe trees not included in sale. $115 shipped


----------



## TNGent

PM'd!


JKriss said:


> These are the smaller New Wayfarer. The model is RB 2132. They are 52mm 18mm. These are essentially brand new with no real signs of wear. Only wore them a handful of times. They'll come with everything shown in the picture. Looking for $40 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## workthatwedo

*AE Park Ave. 7.5 D*

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue Size 7 1/2 D ($40 shipped CONUS)


----------



## duckbill

Is it just me, or are prices on this thread moving up a lot? I mean, those suits and jackets listed above are over ebay prices!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Coupla things.

One, and most obviously, folks are free to buy or not buy. Two, offers are usually welcome. Three, and building on this second point, it is my experience that some buyers will always offer less than the posted amount. So, some sellers, I think, adjust their prices to account for this.

I suppose I'm not objective here being a seller, but I'm not seeing it. The prices here seem pretty good to me: A pair of Wayfarers for $40? A like-knew pair of AE PA's for $40? That GH DB blazer (and I know that some folks might not think it belongs) nearly made my heart stop, and $75, in my estimation, is a steal, and I see a lot more steals here than gouging. Plus, you're dealing with a community of sellers who are, I think, more reputable and more reliable than what you'll find on eBay, where, pretty much, you are always dealing with strangers.

When I do list things on eBay, and I do that occasionally, I almost always get more money than I do when I offer things here. But I hate eBay for a number of reasons--money isn't everything. Everyone I know who offers goods here is a hobbyist. I know that I am. And if my experience is typical, no one is getting rich.

Those are just my thoughts. Others may feel differently.



duckbill said:


> Is it just me, or are prices on this thread moving up a lot? I mean, those suits and jackets listed above are over ebay prices!


----------



## CMDC

I agree w/32. And also, don't forget shipping which IMO has gone up a bit recently. I ship USPS Priority which basically means about $7 or so for a shirt; $10 or so for a jacket; more obviously for larger packages and further distance.


----------



## Tilton

To build on 32's comments: I think prices in here are more than fair and, at least in my size, much better priced than ebay. Plus, I have a lot more faith in the quality/condition of AAAC members' offerings than I ever would on ebay. If I were a 42R I would have a closet full of great trad wares from this thread and buy more every week. With ebay, there is always some hesitations about condition, etc.


----------



## efdll

I agree as well. The only way to get a better price is to go thrifting oneself. And even then many thrift shops are savvy and often raise prices on truly choice items. I'm talking about the old-school ones, like GW. Last year I visited a very tony thrift shop in Manhattan, with a totally trad selection, and prices were way higher than at this forum, for it was more of a collectibles shop and there was nothing thrifty about it. Add to fair pricing the gentleman's code that prevails here, where, in truth, we are strangers, for most of us have never met in person, and we have a haven for hobbyists, to use 32's word. My only fear is that as trad gear becomes trendy this forum might be invaded by crassness and commercialism. I pray not. BTW, that bespoke blazer does belong here, in the same way that Tweedydon's structured tweed jackets do, and if it were just a tad shorter I'd be all over it.


----------



## Taken Aback

I'd love to know the name of that shop.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC keeps better track than me, but now that he mentions it, yes, it does seem that shipping is costing more these days. And glad to hear that there is love for that blazer. It is going to make someone very happy.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I feel the prices around here are pretty darn fair for the most part. If something is priced above market value, offer less or wait for the price to come down.
And yes, shipping prices seem to have gone through the roof lately. After you take into account travel/fuel, time, and shipping the margins on these items aren't unreasonable.


----------



## leisureclass

To echo what others have said about the recent changes in postage costs, I wonder what the impending doom facing the USPS will do for the thread in the long term?


----------



## Patrick06790

I've bought dozens of things here over the last few years and only had two problems — one a jacket that just wasn't as advertised and once with a guy who disappeared from Forumland and left me (and a few others) holding the bag.

When I sell something, I usually double the thrift shop price and add a few bucks to even out the shipping. If there's a net profit it's small. If I did more selling I'd be more organized about it.

Prices here seem eminently reasonable to me, for the most part. I think a mentality has sprung up that a deal isn't worth doing unless it's a brand-new whatever for $1.50. Getting a $500 item in great shape for $75 is still a great deal. 

You can't hit a grand slam at every at-bat, and a steady diet of base hits keeps your average up and wins ball games.


----------



## efdll

Taken Aback said:


> I'd love to know the name of that shop.


I can't remember, but it's downtown, on the same block as Buffalo Exchange. It's a street, not av, and full of such shops.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Duckbill may have just been referring to Brianpore's suits. While they are all beautiful and still reasonable at asking price, their prices are 2-3 times what a suit normally goes for around here. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad he started posting here, but I did a double-take when I saw the asking prices for the first time too.


----------



## duckbill

DoghouseReilly said:


> Duckbill may have just been referring to Brianpore's suits. While they are all beautiful and still reasonable at asking price, their prices are 2-3 times what a suit normally goes for around here. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad he started posting here, but I did a double-take when I saw the asking prices for the first time too.


This!

I agree with 32, Patrick, and others about the *other *prices here! :devil:


----------



## sbdivemaster

I'd like to comment on this as well.

As a relative newb here, this is something I've been trying to fine tune. I like to think the prices I'm asking are fair. There's a good deal of consideration that goes into setting the price - the original cost of the item, the time spent thrifting, the time spent inspecting each item to make sure that it is in the best condition (both at the store and again at home), measuring, taking pics, even time spent sprucing up certain items to bring them up to respectable standards. (For example, later today, I will be listing a pair of LLB Casco Bay mocs I found over the weekend; they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up, tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ; water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!) And, of course, shipping takes a nice chunk out of the asking price. In the end, I don't think putting $5-$10 in my pocket is unreasonable - especially when that might go to another member for an item that I want.

To touch on some of the other points:

If you want thrift store prices, start thrifting yourself.

Yes, shipping prices have gone up, but the expansion of USPS's flat rate offerings is tempering some of that.

Some thrift stores are getting wise... perhaps too wise. I've seen a huge run up in prices, but I've also seen many stores adding racks because the merchandise isn't moving. At least in my area, many of the consignment shops have closed (small businesses being hit hard in this economy), and I know that some of the previous owners have taken jobs managing the back end at some of the stores - so they are pricing like a consignment shop, but dealing with a thrifting clientele.

I'll admit that I am somewhere between a hobbyist and a pro (I've been involved in thrifting, swaping, bartering, etc. for many years; remind me sometime, and I'll tell you about adventures in storage auctions... damn TV shows put the kibosh on that!), but I try to slide my prices based on the venue. Like 32, I hate feeBay for a variety of reasons, but sometimes you gotta dance with the Devil. My experiences here are far more enjoyable. :icon_smile:

I could add a whole bunch more to the topic, but I've probably said more than enough already.

Have a good day, gentlemen.


----------



## Bradford

DoghouseReilly said:


> Duckbill may have just been referring to Brianpore's suits. While they are all beautiful and still reasonable at asking price, their prices are 2-3 times what a suit normally goes for around here. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad he started posting here, but I did a double-take when I saw the asking prices for the first time too.


I assumed that is what was being referenced as well. That's OK, obviously Brianpore is new to this and still figuring out what items are Trad and what are not. Either way, he's bringing some nice new items to the thread and if they sell for the prices he's asking, more power to him. If they don't sell, he'll either adjust his prices or go back to the other sales thread.

I have no problem with him seeing what the market will bear.


----------



## TNGent

I would like to join in as well. I am a new member on the site, but the majority of the items I see on here seem more than fair. It is always safe to say the buyer can offer under what is listed. It could be sold at that price, and at worst, declined. From there you're right back where you began. I hope to expand my wardrobe through, not only tips from fellow members of this site, but from this direct thread. I have just recently gotten a taste for the TRAD style, and I am liking it more and more every day.


----------



## hookem12387

JKriss said:


> These are the smaller New Wayfarer. The model is RB 2132. They are 52mm 18mm. These are essentially brand new with no real signs of wear. Only wore them a handful of times. They'll come with everything shown in the picture. Looking for $40 shipped in CONUS.


 Would you mind mentioning where you bought them? I only ask because there's been a rash of $55 sell offs from seemingly legitimate websites that are actually selling fakes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Glad we're having this conversation.

The first thing I sold here were some BBGF polo shirts. I think I asked $7 apiece CONUS and I had five PM's within a half hour--I was figuring I'd charge just enough to break even on the purchase price. I've evolved since then. I charge--brace yourself--what the market will bear, but Patrick's rule of thumb is a good one and covers most items. I think I have a pretty good idea what stuff will fetch, which can make for some difficult decisions at the store. Today, for example, I came across a pair of lovely Florsheim Imperial longwings with v-clear, five nail, in light brown pebblegrain, and you could still see the woodgrain on a good part of the sole. I left them because, a, they were a tad more than I'm used to paying and b, there was a tiny bit of separation between the upper and the sole/welt at the toe. No big deal, an easy fix for any cobbler and if they had fit me I would have bought them in an instant. But, to break even, I would need to get $30 CONUS and the size, 9.5C, wasn't conducive to a flip. Between the odd size and how tough it can be to sell anything with even a slight flaw, it wasn't worth it.

As Patrick says, home runs happen once in awhile, and I like to think for both buyers and sellers. If I can get ten times the purchase price (which has happened) and the seller gets a great deal, everyone wins. But singles are the rule, by and large. As for brianpore, his prices, as someone said, may not be what we are used to around here, but he is offering high quality at fair prices, and that's OK in my book. He sold me a shirt recently at a very fair price, and I appreciate it. That's another bonus about this thread. It doesn't take long for folks to learn each other's sizes, and so I will occasionally get PMs about things I might be interested in for myself. There's a fair amount of swapping that goes on behind the scenes that no one ever hears about. The thread is, for lack of a better word, organic in that it has evolved into a decent, healthy place that has its slow times and hot streaks and gets self-policed pretty darn well.


----------



## nonartful dodger

One more thought about pricing. Many of the items that we covet here are starting to get scarce as they date to a time before everything seems to have gone casual. Many items have been packed away to become victims of moths, dry rot, water damage, etc. I don't know how many times that I've run across a great item that is damaged beyond reasonable repair upon closer inspection. 

As it's been mentioned, the market will determine the true price.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I've come back because, as long as we are discussing operational matters, I do have a request...

When posting pics, please try to have only one or two larger clickable pics (6"-8") and then clickable smaller pics for the details. And, please optimize your pics for the web. Digital cameras these days take pics in the 8-12 megabyte range, and if uploaded without optimization, multiple large pictures take a long time and stretch a single post to several pages of scrolling.

I am more than happy to help anyone learn how to do this, so feel free to ask! Or, if there is significant interest, I can make a short tutorial explaining the ins and outs.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Brianpore

If you think my prices are too high you have a few options:

a) skim over it and think I'm a complete idiot with no idea what I'm doing
b) send me a PM making an offer
c) send me a trade offer with something of equal quality in my size (36S suits, 14.51-31 slim fit shirts, 30" pants, 7-7.5D shoes)
d) Move to NJ, spend the time and effort to go thrift where I do, then keep it or spend more time setting clothes up and taking pictures, measurements and posting everything to make a few bucks to buy clothes that do fit.
e) :icon_headagainstwal

It's really up to you, but I've been doing this long enough to know what I'm going to sell most of my items for before I buy them. Would I rather make a few bucks less and sell it in 5 days vs 4 months, yes. Would I rather make a few bucks less and sell it to a member of AAAC or Styleforum vs ebay, yes. Would I MUCH rather trade it for something my size, YES!! There is a fine line between fair prices vs. amazing deals, my items are fairly priced IMO (always open to offers and trade), amazing deals where I get 5PM in 10 minutes, no and I know that. As the old saying goes, it's not usually the price of the item, but finding the right buyer.

I've found the people who buy from me are VERY happy repeat customers. I have almost 50 feedback on SF and 500+ on ebay so feel my prices are fair for the quality items I am selling. If you deal with ebay you know 500 feedback means you really sold close to 1000 things as 1/2 the buyers dont even leave feedback.

PS - You tall guys did see the sale I just posted, right...24 hours only!Hickey Freeman NWT Margate N2 Gray Glenplaid Check Summer Sport Coat - 46XL $245 OBO


----------



## mingus2112

I haven't been here as long as some other people, but I don't find prices in this thread to be expensive at all. In fact, they're pretty darn cheap. Are they thrift store cheap? No, not usually, but someone's put in the time and energy to thrift these items. I think that's worth the markup, and not just for the seller. I try to go thrifting when I can, but I can't go all the time. I can't even go every week. Paying $75 for a $500 blazer that a thrifter picked up for $15 doesn't seem unreasonable to me. How much of my time, energy and gas would I need to put in to thrift the same item?

-J


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Bradford said:


> I assumed that is what was being referenced as well. That's OK, obviously Brianpore is new to this and still figuring out what items are Trad and what are not. Either way, he's bringing some nice new items to the thread and if they sell for the prices he's asking, more power to him. If they don't sell, he'll either adjust his prices or go back to the other sales thread.
> 
> I have no problem with him seeing what the market will bear.


My sentiments exactly. I'm glad he's here and that a place like this exists, period.

This page is a little long on verbiage for my tastes. Let's see some more listings!


----------



## Tilton

Brianpore said:


> PS - You tall guys did see the sale I just posted, right...24 hours only!*Hickey Freeman NWT Margate N2 Gray Glenplaid Check Summer Sport Coat - 46XL $245 OBO*


I am actually really glad that is too small in the chest for me (albeit by less than an inch overall, which I could probably fit into by the time it came). With mothers' day and the girlfriend's birthday falling on the same weekend, I really shouldn't... 35" length is so hard to find!


----------



## CMDC

I think everyone here is making good points and I agree with 32 that its good to have a discussion like this every once in a while as new members come on board. As I'm sure the more prolific sellers will attest, there are things that you find that you know will sell and that you can perhaps ask a bit more for those items--letting the market speak. Part of this--to nonartful dodger's point--is also tied to an item's rarity. If you find a mint Barbour, unworn shell, etc., go ahead and ask whatever you want. Other things, they linger and you drop them. No problem either way in my mind. What I've found, and this is something 32 mentions above, is that the trick is discerning what will sell given sizing and our general wardrobe preferences. Suits, for example, tend to be a harder sell given that most of us don't wear them as much as odd jackets, etc, plus you've got to get the jacket and the pants sizing right. Thus, IMO while these cost more to thrift and would seem to merit a higher price, they tend to go through more drops. I'm to the point where I rarely buy suits to flip anymore. On the other end of the spectrum, in my experience, are Bills. I've never had a pair not sell and they tend to go quickly.

Anyhow, a long way of saying ask what you want, take whatever offers you want, skim past things that you think are too high. The thing that's more important to me as a buyer and seller is that we deal with each other honestly. Check your pm's; pay on time; ship on time.


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> The thing that's more important to me as a buyer and seller is that we deal with each other honestly. Check your pm's; pay on time; ship on time.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## jkidd41011

I don't know about the rest of you, but most of the places here, shirts and pants are around $5 each plus tax. Add in shipping (I prefer to ship Priority Mail), if you ask $15 for that shirt....and PayPal takes their cut if the guy doesn't pay from funds on hand...you could actually lose money.

That said I think most of the prices I've seen here are more than fair.


----------



## crs

32rollandrock said:


> Coupla things.
> 
> Two, offers are usually welcome. Three, and building on this second point, it is my experience that some buyers will always offer less than the posted amount. So, some sellers, I think, adjust their prices to account for this.


I try to maintain my amateur status. I make a small profit on what I sell, but it really works out to compensating for what doesn't sell. On the latter, unlike most people I don't mark down stuff if it doesn't sell. I'm not LL Bean and I'm not working a stall in Tijuana. The price was fair in the first place, so if it doesn't sell it either goes back to the thrift or I hang onto it to offer at a much later date -- trad stuff is not going out of style and we get new members all the time. I respect the folks here who appear to be operating some sort of regular business, but I don't see my involvement that way. This is a hobby. I post stuff when I get to it. Sometimes when I'm busy with real life, it's been sitting around my home for months before I get a chance to offer it here.


----------



## MicTester

I really wish we were not having this discussion about the prices offered on this forum. It was just the other day that I was thinking sellers here are nuts to put in all that effort to find good items and practically give them away. 

I was hoping they would never realize how wonderful the buyers here have it and this will go on forever. And then we have to have this discussion.


----------



## datsunfan

*Norman Hilton 42XL glenplaid, BB 3/2.5 houndstooth unstructured SC,BB S/S shirts, BB and Vineyard Vines ties, Allen Edmonds shoes*

*MTM Glenplaid Norman Hilton 2-button sack suit -size 42XL.* Made in 1993. Single vented jacket. The suit is in excellent condition. It doesn't have a material content tag, but feels like a a medium-weight wool with an incredibly soft hand. The trousers are double reverse-pleated, partially-lined to the knee, and have 1 5/8" cuffs. The pants have interior suspender buttons and belt loops.
*Price $75 shipped CONUS. $100 shipped International. Offers welcome.*

            


*Jacket Measurements**Trouser Measurements*Shoulder- 19"Waist across: 18.5" + 2" for expansionHalf chest (pit-to-pit)- 22"Inseam:33" + 1" to let out and 1 5/8" cuffsWaist(at top button)- 20.5"Front rise- 13"Sleeve length- 26" + 1.5"Rear rise- 18"Length(from bottom of collar)- 34"Thigh width- 12.5"Lapel width - 4"Knee width- 11"
Leg opening- 9.75"

*
Brooks Brothers 3-button unstructured houndstooth sportcoat- size 42.* Unvented. 37% silk/33%linen/30% wool. Excellent condition. Made in USA of imported fabric.
* Price $45 shipped CONUS.$60 shipped International. Offers welcome.*
    
*
Measurements*
Shoulder- 20"
Half chest (pit-to-pit)- 23"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve length- 24" + 1"
Length(from bottom of collar)- 31"
Lapel width - 3"


*Brooks Brothers short-sleeve linen button-down shirt- size large.* Recent 346 line. Excellent condition with no visible wear to the collar points. Backbox pleat.
*Price $20 shipped CONUS.$35 shipped International. Offers welcome.*

  

Neck- 17"
Shoulder- 21"
Pit-to-pit-25"
Sleeve- 22" from center of back
Length(from bottom of collar)- 32"


*Brooks Brothers short-sleeve cotton button-down shirt- size large.* Excellent condition with no visible wear to the collar points. Back box pleat.
*Price $20 shipped CONUS.$35 shipped International. Offers welcome.*
  
Neck- 16.25"
Shoulder- 20"
Pit-to-pit-24"
Sleeve-20.5" from center of back
Length(from bottom of collar)- 30"


*NWOT Brooks Brothers adjustable cotton square-end bowtie. *
Width - 1 7/8" 
Fits neck sizes 13 3/4" to 18"
*Price $30 shipped CONUS.
*   


*NWOT Brooks Brothers adjustable blue and yellow silk bowtie.*
Width: 2 7/8"
Fits neck sizes 13 3/4" to 18"
*Price $30 shipped CONUS. 
*   

*NWT Vineyard Vines navy "Duck" embroidered tie.* Made in USA of imported silk.
Width - 3.75"
Length - 57"
*Price $25 shipped CONUS. **SOLD*

   

*Possibly NWOT Vineyard Vines red "Duck" embroidered tie.* Made in USA of imported silk.In perfect condition.
Width - 3.75"
Length - 58"
*Price $20 shipped CONUS.*
   

*Polo Ralph Lauren hockey sticks tie*. Made in USA of imported silk. In excellent condition withno visible flaws.
*Price $12 shipped CONUS. **SOLD*
Width - 4"
Length - 57"
   


*Trafalgar maroon with black and gray stripes nylon braces*. Chocolate-colored leather fittings. There are some minor scratches to the adjusters, but overall they are in very good condition.
*Price $12 shipped CONUS.*
   


*
And finally a couple of pair of Allen Edmonds project shoes. Offers on these are very welcome as neither fit me.

Allen Edmonds MacNeil black shell cordovan longwings - size 8.5B.* The soles and heels onthese are pretty worn. There are no soft spots on the soles, but heels are both worn about 3/8" on the outside of the shoe. There is also some stitching coming undone as shown in the photos. The uppers are in good condition with no scuffs or gouges.
*Price $60 shipped CONUS. $85 shipped International. Offers welcome.*
   
   
  

*Allen Edmonds Hancock brown leather split-toe bluchers -size 11D.* There are some water spots of the left shoe and it appears to be slightly darker than the right shoe. I couldn't capture the spots very well on camera; the second and third photos show them the best. The spots are not very noticeable at all. The heels, soles, and insoles shoe very little wear.
*Price $35 shipped CONUS. $60 shipped International. Offers welcome. **SOLD**
*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Another thing to consider - If sellers don't list their items near the fair-market price, they are likely to see some of those same items being re-flipped in other venues. This has happened to me on several occasions, particularly when I first got started. 
I once came across a couple of fantastic Chipp tweeds and, not understanding the value, offered them at about 1/3 of what they would fetch on eBay. I know for certain that they were quickly re-flipped. 
So, that's always a consideration.


----------



## TweedyDon

Obviously, I sell quite a bit here, and so no doubt have a vested interest in believing that the pricing to be fair. But--I really think that it is, and if something is priced too high, well, either it won't sell and the seller will come down until it does, or else the seller will decide to donate it, and take a loss. 

Others have noted this, too, but it does bear repeating: finding things, measuring them, photographing them, posting them, answering queries about them, then packing them, and mailing them takes up a LOT of time. (My longer posts can take up several hours, just for constructing the post itself, not including the ancillary efforts.) I do this as it's fun, and an interesting hobby--I like discovering hidden gems and finding them appreciative homes, and I've always had a keen interest in classic menswear. And it's a nice bonus that it helps defray the costs of what I buy here. But if I were out to make money I'd be better off working at Burger King! (Which is far more trad than McDonalds, by the way...  )

Plus, there's an unpriced good of this Exchange--people are very, very pleasant, and there's a wonderful community spirit here. That's something we really shouldn't overlook!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have a modest proposal.

Instead of price drops, let's have price increases. If a shirt doesn't sell after, say, three days, the price goes up 10 percent, then another 10 percent after two weeks and so on.


----------



## 32rollandrock

MicTester said:


> It was just the other day that I was thinking sellers here are nuts to put in all that effort to find good items and practically give them away.


Yes, and TD is exactly right about how much effort goes into constructing posts. I don't think that anyone's complaining, though. It's a labor of love.


----------



## workthatwedo

*Brooks Brothers Makers*

Brooks Brother Makers ($15 shipped CONUS)
Tagged size: 15 1/2 - 34
Approx. Measurements
Neck: 14.5-15"
Sleeve: 33.5"
Pit to pit: 24"
Please note that the tag has someone's name on it (the poor guy who forgot to pick this up from the dry cleaner).
 

Sid Mashburn ($20 shipped CONUS)
This is a bit roomy in the chest for me so someone please take it off my hands.
Approx. Measurements
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 35"
Pit to pit: 25"


I am re-posting these shirts that are still available.

Brooks Brother Makers ($15 shipped CONUS)
Tagged size: 16 - 33
Approx. Measurements
Neck: 14.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"
Pit to pit: 25"


Measure Up ($15 shipped CONUS)
This is a MTM shirt & Measure Up is a highly regarded MTM company. I believe their shirts start at about $175.
Approximate measurements
Neck: 14.5-15"
Sleeve: 33"
Pit to pit: 23.5"


----------



## jkidd41011

Not sure if I ever posted these - Allen Edmonds Sanford 9.5D (they run a bit wide for me. I bought these off eBay a couple years ago before I knew what I was doing. Had them resoled/heeled...problem is the creasing is what it is. They would make a great beater or casual shoe. *Asking $25.00 plus shipping (or feel free to shoot me an offer/trade).
*
















































Also had previously posted these Footjoy Monkstraps 8.5D.* Sold*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Aqua. trenchcoat, the Lauren jacket, the cream HF suit have all been claimed--thank you!

The Bunce jacket and the Hilton jacket are both on hold, PP.


----------



## Taken Aback

efdll said:


> I can't remember, but it's downtown, on the same block as Buffalo Exchange. It's a street, not av, and full of such shops.


Well, _both_ BX's are in areas with consignment shops and some small thrifts. It sounds like a consignment shop, but some of those can be reasonable too.



sbdivemaster said:


> I've come back because, as long as we are discussing operational matters, I do have a request...
> 
> When posting pics, please try to have only one or two larger clickable pics (6"-8") and then clickable smaller pics for the details. And, please optimize your pics for the web. Digital cameras these days take pics in the 8-12 megabyte range, and if uploaded without optimization, multiple large pictures take a long time and stretch a single post to several pages of scrolling.
> 
> I am more than happy to help anyone learn how to do this, so feel free to ask! Or, if there is significant interest, I can make a short tutorial explaining the ins and outs.
> 
> :icon_smile:


Well, if you self-host your images (  ), there are several things to consider, but if using a public host, I wouldn't automatically optimize the original image. Detail can be lost with resolution, so using thumbnails is the way to go.

The main hosts used here are imageshack and photobucket. The latter is great if you want to keep your images associated with one account, but it's not as anonymous (a consideration) as imageshack. I like posting to imageshack with thumbnails, and then editing the embed so a thumbnail goes directly to the image and not a page with it.

As before, I'd also recommend that posters here leave their postings up with images, and only editing them to change status ("sold", "claimed", etc).

It's important to keep in mind that while this thread may have been created for commerce, it's equally as important in informing people of items they've never seen before. I can't tell how many items I have learned of something in this thread that I have later acquired or still am searching for.

*Please* leave pictures and details for posterity!


----------



## hockeyinsider

* New prices and new shipping cost. *

I have several Polo Ralph Lauren, Alex Cannon, New & Lingwood, Peter Millar and Lands' End dress shirts and sport shirts for sale. I have lost weight and they are too big for me. All of them are freshly dry-cleaned too. As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which comes to $5 a shirt for priority mail (discount available for multiple shirt orders). If you're interested, please send me a private message.

Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $15. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 1)

Polo Ralph Lauren curham collar, classic fit shirt size medium (approximately a 15 1/2-16 neck and 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $15. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 2)

Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt size 15 1/2 medium (approximately a 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $15 (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 3)

Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $15. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 4)

Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $15. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 5)

Alex Cannon shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $13. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 6)

Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 neck medium (approximately a 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $15. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 7)

Polo Ralph Lauren philip collar shirt with white collar and French cuffs. Size 16 neck 40/42 (approximately 34 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $15. (Please identify in enquiries as shirt 8)

Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $13.

Lands' End shirt (tailored fit) size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $13.

Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $13.

Lands' End shirt size 15-15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $13.

Peter Millar shirt size medium (approximately 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $13.

Polo Ralph Lauren shirt size 16 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Asking $15.

Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, classic fit shirt size 15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Asking $15.

New & Lingwood shirt size 15 neck 38 (approximately 33/34 sleeve). The shirt has white French cuffs. Very good condition. Asking $15.


----------



## hockeyinsider

* Please note the new prices. *

From left: Jos. A. Bank made-in-America 100% silk necktie $7, Charles Tyrwhitt made-in-Italy 100% silk necktie $10, Masda (Brussels, Belgium shop) 100% heavy-weight cotton knit necktie $7, Ralph Lauren (black label) made-in-Italy 100% silk necktie $10. All are very good to like-new condition.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/p4216599.jpg/

If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $3 within the continental United States.


----------



## hockeyinsider

*Please note the new prices*

Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) pink 100% cotton slacks. Good condition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front and no cuffs. $13.

Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) pincord 100% cotton slacks. Very good condition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Pleated front with cuffs. $13

J. Crew pale blue 100% cotton chino slacks. Very good condition 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front with no cuffs. $12

If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is an additional $5 within the continental United States.


----------



## hockeyinsider

*Please note the new prices and shipping costs.*

Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown corduroy slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). The cuffs are 1.5 inches. $13
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/p4186535.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/p4186538.jpg/

Lands' End tailored fit green corduroy slacks. Very good condition 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $12
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/p4186541.jpg/

Lands' End traditional fit red corduroy jeans. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam. $12.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/p4186540.jpg/

Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown twill slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $13
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/p4186543.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/p4186545.jpg/

If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is an additional $5 within the continental United States.


----------



## Brianpore

Can't wait for that pink tie to show up in the mail!!! :icon_hailthee:

Also, not thrifted, but just posted some NWT Bobby Jones Cords in the sales forum, $45/each shipped, size 38 & 44!



hockeyinsider said:


> * Please note the new prices. *
> 
> From left: Jos. A. Bank made-in-America 100% silk necktie $7, Charles Tyrwhitt made-in-Italy 100% silk necktie $10, Masda (Brussels, Belgium shop) 100% heavy-weight cotton knit necktie $7, Ralph Lauren (black label) made-in-Italy 100% silk necktie $10. All are very good to like-new condition.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/p4216599.jpg/
> 
> If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is normally about $3 within the continental United States.


----------



## bigwordprof

I want to thank tonylumpkin, CMDC, and g3dahl for great deals and smooth transactions. The prices were just right for me.


----------



## TNGent

hockeyinsider said:


> *Please note the new prices and shipping costs.*
> 
> Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown corduroy slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). The cuffs are 1.5 inches. $13
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/p4186535.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/p4186538.jpg/
> 
> Lands' End tailored fit green corduroy slacks. Very good condition 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $12
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/p4186541.jpg/
> 
> Lands' End traditional fit red corduroy jeans. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam. $12.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/p4186540.jpg/
> 
> Black & Brown 1826 (the house brand of Lord & Taylor) brown twill slacks. Very good condition. 32-inch waist with 29-inch inseam (there's extra fabric to increase the inseam). No cuffs. $13
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/p4186543.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/p4186545.jpg/
> 
> If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is an additional $5 within the continental United States.


PM'd abut the 34's!


----------



## JKriss

These are gone.



JKriss said:


> These are the smaller New Wayfarer. The model is RB 2132. They are 52mm 18mm. These are essentially brand new with no real signs of wear. Only wore them a handful of times. They'll come with everything shown in the picture. Looking for $40 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A brief update to my post at the top of page 693 (two pages back):

The Norman Hilton flannel blazer is sold, and one pair of the Willis & Geiger field pants are on hold.

Upcoming:

An immaculate 43R Oxxford navy flannel pinstripe suit and a nwob pair of 11M chocolate bucks made for a trad men's store in Hampton, VA.


----------



## crs

Corbin flatfront Madras trousers, 40W, 29L, 2.25 hem. No cuffs. I believe these would be more versatile as shorts anway and nearly had a bris performed on them last year so I could wear them myself. Label says the fiber and dies are prone to run, althoiugh it doesn't say it's Indian Madras. It is called oddly enough, "Natural-Shoulders Trousers by Corbin LTD" and was made in USA for the Village Tweed shop of ritzy Spring Lake on the Jersey Shore. $35 via Paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1030056.jpg


----------



## catside

TweedyDon said:


> Obviously, I sell quite a bit here, and so no doubt have a vested interest in believing that the pricing to be fair. But--I really think that it is, and if something is priced too high, well, either it won't sell and the seller will come down until it does, or else the seller will decide to donate it, and take a loss.
> 
> Others have noted this, too, but it does bear repeating: finding things, measuring them, photographing them, posting them, answering queries about them, then packing them, and mailing them takes up a LOT of time. (My longer posts can take up several hours, just for constructing the post itself, not including the ancillary efforts.) I do this as it's fun, and an interesting hobby--I like discovering hidden gems and finding them appreciative homes, and I've always had a keen interest in classic menswear. And it's a nice bonus that it helps defray the costs of what I buy here. But if I were out to make money I'd be better off working at Burger King! (Which is far more trad than McDonalds, by the way...  )
> 
> Plus, there's an unpriced good of this Exchange--people are very, very pleasant, and there's a wonderful community spirit here. That's something we really shouldn't overlook!


You are a cool cat :thumbs-up:


----------



## crs

CLAIMED

Troy Shirt Makers Guild, no signs of wear, marked medium, I measure at 15.5/33.5. $25 shipped Paypal CONUS. You can find NOS Troys from O'Connell's, but this is the first I've found in the wild.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1030103.jpg


----------



## crs

These are Made in USA shell cordovan Bostonian loafers 8 C/A. The craftsmen who made these decades ago could not envision the offshore products the brand offers today. These were quality shoes; the Crown Windsor was meant to compete with other top American makers of shell cordovan footwear. I see no wear to soles, extremely slight wear to heels, pristine interior, so these were likely never worn outdoors. $200 shipped CONUSA, Paypal.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000342.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000341.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000340.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000337.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/P1000343.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I have a pair of Crown Windsor shell wingtips and like them very much. I was very lucky to get them. They are 9's and I usually wear 8.5, so I didn't bother trying them on until after they'd sat at SA for a week or so. They fit. $3.24 out the door. I didn't know as much about stuff then as I do now.


----------



## firedancer

32rollandrock said:


> I have a modest proposal.
> 
> Instead of price drops, let's have price increases. If a shirt doesn't sell after, say, three days, the price goes up 10 percent, then another 10 percent after two weeks and so on.


Ha! I do this on my Feebay auctions!

It almost always works as well. Nothing worse than having an item priced at a very fair value with 12 watchers that doesn't sell.

As for flipping from the thrift exchange. I think that's just very bad Karma. I've been super tempted with a couple of TD's suits. I practiced restraint for a few reasons. 
1. I would be taking an awesome piece from someone who would love to have it. 
2. If we expect prices here to stay reasonable ( which they are) this practice must be avoided. 
3. It's just plain bad form. I would feel like a total D if I was ever outed in this way. Sellers here have an option to list on the exchange or choose another outlet for a much larger profit. The fact that they choose the exchange is more of a favor to the forum and is much appreciated.

A note on prices myself, I just can't justify selling on this exchange. 
I too have a thrifting problem. I've been looking for a support group but haven't found one yet. 
But if I spend $3 on a Chipp tie. Take time to photograph, describe, and ship. I'm selling the thing for $12 tops. Making $4-5 in the deal just isn't going to justify my time. I would much rather put it in the trad tie box and call it a day.

Now if I could only, for once, leave the dang tie at the shop. Doh.


----------



## ArtVandalay

^^^

I've learned throughout my time here that flipping ties can put you in the hole rather quickly. The good thing about thifting ties is that they're (essentially) one size fits all, so if you can't flip, you can just keep and wear the thing.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Sold.



hockeyinsider said:


> *Please note the new prices*
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren (blue label) pink 100% cotton slacks. Good condition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front and no cuffs. $13.
> 
> Lauren Ralph Lauren (green label) pincord 100% cotton slacks. Very good condition. 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Pleated front with cuffs. $13
> 
> J. Crew pale blue 100% cotton chino slacks. Very good condition 34-inch waist and 30-inch inseam. Plain front with no cuffs. $12
> 
> If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which is an additional $5 within the continental United States.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates--and please note fair prices!* :biggrin:

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME, THOUGH!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!
> 
> 1) VERY SOFT canvassed jacket in MUTED HONEY HERRINGBONE--Made in the USA. *
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is exceptionally soft--it might well be cashmere, but I suspect from the hand of the cloth that it's lambswool. The colourway is lovely--a very muted herringbone (i.e., a herringbone cloth where the boning is very subtle, owing to little dissimilarity in colour between the different herringbone stripes) in wonderful soft honey tones. This would be a lovely jacket for a less-warm but still sunny Spring day! This is a contemporary cut, with a two-button front, subtle darts, and a single rear vent. There's no maker's name, or other identifying information, but it was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$29, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Lovely Pale Green Canvassed Linen/Wool 3/2 jacket by Lauren. c. 42R. Made in Canada. *
> 
> *CLAIMED!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates--with fair prices!* :biggrin:

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest and offers!
> *
> *NB: I'm actually shocked that Ballot of Princeton suit is still available!*
> 
> *1) STUNNING & RARE Ivy / Trad 3/2 sack in slubby grass-green silk from BUNCE BROS. with BEAUTIFUL BOLD cream and red overcheck! *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) UNWORN? CLASSIC IVY/Trad SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in a beautiful glen plaid for Ballot of Princeton. A Wash-and-Wear Ivy classic! *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL Hilton of Princeton silk/linen (?) summer jacket in butterscotch with blue/brown overcheck!
> 
> Claimed!*
> 
> *4) LIGHTWEIGHT CANVASSED SPRING/SUMMER TWEED--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!
> 
> *Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring. It features the ever-desirable (and increasingly rare) three patch pockets, is very, very subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The cloth is light, and classic black and cream herringbone, with a very, very subtle overcheck in green and red--this is so subtle it's hard to see even if you know it's there, since each colour is just a single thread wide! (My pictures really don't do this justice.) This jacket was Made in the USA for Alexander Julian, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*
> 
> The Ivy summer classic! Half-canvassed and fully lined, his classic summer suit is in olive--the traditional alternative to tan! It features a single center vent, and a contemporary two-button, darted cut. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--apart from some dry-cleaner pinpricks near one pocket in the lining!
> 
> *Asking just $32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
> Inseam: 28 (+ 3/4) plus 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"!
> 
> Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!
> 
> *Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) THE PERFECT "MAD MEN" JACKET! Canvassed 3/2 sack, beautiful collar roll, Union Made in the USA! *
> 
> "Mad Men" has begun, and here's your opportunity to acquire the perfect "Mad Men" jacket! Beautifully cut from dark, dark, green mini-herringbone cloth with a thin vertical stripe of petrol blue_* (see the close-up clickable thumbnail of the lapel roll for the best view of this)*_, the cut of this jacket is simply superb. A classic 3/2 sack, it has a wonderful and elegant lapel roll that's clearly never been mis-pressed in its life, which leads perfectly to the lapels... which, since this was Union-Made in the USA in the later 1960's, are not overly narrow but perfect for the balance of the jacket. This jacket also features classic two-button cuffs and a center hook vent. Naturally, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has wonderfully natural shoulders. It's also cut from light- to mid-weight cloth, so it could readily be worn this Spring!
> 
> I should note that my pictures don't this justice at all--this is easily one of the nicest jackets of this sort I've come across, and I've seen plenty! It's in absolutely excellent condition--I was shocked when I saw the type of Union tag it had inside!
> 
> *Asking just $30, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. *International inquires are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) PERFECT LIGHTWEIGHT TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*
> 
> Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!
> 
> It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm
> 
> *Asking just $20, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Barney's of New York.*
> 
> Made in Italy of Merino wool, this is gossamer light, and perfect for layering. A lovely dark chestnut. Size XL.
> 
> *Asking $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Length: 28 1/2
> Sleeve: c. 36
> 
> 
> 
> *11) MADE IN ENGLAND, 100% COTTON, Aquascutum Trenchcoat, size 42L. *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *12) CAPS!*
> 
> 1) Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. 22 1/2" interior circumference. Some discolouration to the interior, and minor pilling throughout, hence just *$7*
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Made in the USA wool flat cap from Pendleton. Very Good condition. Size M; 21.5" interior. *Asking $8*
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Made in the USA leather cap. Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $8*
> 
> 
> 
> *13) SHIRTS*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. **$15*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Lord and Taylor. Contrast collar. 16.5-34/35. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $8*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $8*
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $15*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Land's End. 17.5-34. This is NWT, BUT it does have a blemish in the shoulder area--a small area of yellowish discolouration.(This was a catalogue return.) Hence, this is FREE with at least one other item!*
> 
> 
> 
> *13) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA
> *
> I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.
> 
> These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.
> 
> *Asking just $24, or lower offer!*


----------



## Taken Aback

Still loving the Bunce. Why no one has claimed that, I don't know. It's gonna kill me if Tweedy has to donate the thing.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I would have long ago but it's too long for me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

firedancer said:


> As for flipping from the thrift exchange. I think that's just very bad Karma. I've been super tempted with a couple of TD's suits. I practiced restraint for a few reasons.
> 1. I would be taking an awesome piece from someone who would love to have it.
> 2. If we expect prices here to stay reasonable ( which they are) this practice must be avoided.
> 3. It's just plain bad form. I would feel like a total D if I was ever outed in this way. Sellers here have an option to list on the exchange or choose another outlet for a much larger profit. The fact that they choose the exchange is more of a favor to the forum and is much appreciated.
> 
> A note on prices myself, I just can't justify selling on this exchange.
> I too have a thrifting problem. I've been looking for a support group but haven't found one yet.
> But if I spend $3 on a Chipp tie. Take time to photograph, describe, and ship. I'm selling the thing for $12 tops. Making $4-5 in the deal just isn't going to justify my time. I would much rather put it in the trad tie box and call it a day.
> 
> Now if I could only, for once, leave the dang tie at the shop. Doh.


1. Speaking of the tie box...

2. Yes, it is probably bad form to buy-and-flip, but it is more a sign that you really do have a problem. Welcome to the group.


----------



## frosejr

DROP $50 delivered CONUS



frosejr said:


> I have a pair of 44 waist Bills M1s to sell. Khaki color. Never worn, altered, etc. I did wash them twice to prepare them for hemming, that's it.
> 
> Between losing weight and not being enthusiastic about plain front, I've decided to try to pass these along instead of keep them. I just won't wear them as much as I should.
> 
> First quality, standard-issue Bills, with just the two washings and tag removal keeping these from being the same as the $125 pair at your store (or web site) of preference.
> 
> I'm happy to take a picture, but...they look like every other pair of Bills you've seen
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in CONUS, or make me an offer.


----------



## workthatwedo

I got this lovely Land's End coat with patch pockets from TweedyDon. The problem is, I think I was drunk that night (or I just really, really wanted it to fit) because there is no way these measurements would ever work for me! Hopefully they will work for you.

Land's End Sport Coat 
($20 shipped CONUS)
Approx. Measurements
Pit to pit: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
Shoulder 19.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 30"


----------



## sbdivemaster

workthatwedo said:


> I got this lovely Land's End coat with patch pockets from TweedyDon. The problem is, I think I was drunk that night (or I just really, really wanted it to fit) because there is no way these measurements would ever work for me! Hopefully they will work for you...


That's a good looking post you made there... :wink2:


----------



## workthatwedo

sbdivemaster said:


> That's a good looking post you made there... :wink2:


I am still working on it, but thanks a lot for showing me the ropes!


----------



## crs

Paul Stuart suit, made in Canada. It has darts, but if it fit me I likely would wear it once a week anyway from October through April. $70 Paypal shipped CONUSA. Shoulders 18 3/8, length 31, pits 21, sleeves 23 3/4, trouser waist 17 3/8, inseam 31, cuffs 1 3/4.



















https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3071.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3063.jpg


----------



## crs

CLAIMED, PP

WOMEN's Quoddy loafers, 10M. Virtually no wear to heels and soles. $30 Paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3083.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3084.jpg


----------



## CMDC

^Very nice PS suit. Just a tad big for me unfortunately.


----------



## catside

^^PS made by Samuelsson. Very nice.


----------



## conductor

I have three belts for offer today gents

1. J Press - Whales, marked 34. SOLD Total length, including buckle, 39.5"
2. J Press - Flags, marked 36. SOLD Total length, including buckle, 41"
3. Brooks Brothers - marked 36. SOLD Total length, including buckle, 41" The cloth on this belt is slightly elastic.

The brooks brothers in made in the USA. I'll assuming the J Press are as well, but the back just says, "Made Specially For J. Press Inc."

All show some creasing on the leather in the usual spot, but in good shape.

$22 each, shipped conus, or two for $40.


----------



## catside

Help!
I have a thrifting problem!
Brand new Made in USA Red Wing *steel toe* bluchers, loafers, hitops. Trad in the broad sense of the term and price. No reasonable offer refused! Between 7 and 9.5.
I am also posting so that you have a laugh at my expense.:redface:

By catside at 2012-05-02

BTW Very nice tweeds and suits below!


----------



## vexco

New poster here. Post a good amount in the SF thrift thread, though. Have some things for sale that I felt would be more suited for here rather than there.  I'm more than open to offers so feel free to PM me. Apologies ahead of time if the pictures are bad and too big...not quite sure how to format posts here yet. :icon_pale:

Norman Hilton 3-roll-2 SC. Single-vented, real MOP buttons, fully-lined and canvassed. Size 40L. *$40 shipped CONUS.
*
S2S: 18". P2P: 20". Shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5". Length from BOC: 31"










https://i.imgur.com/XxWrk.jpgAllyn St. George herringbone Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, patch pockets, single-vent, half-lined. *$35 shipped CONUS.
*
S2S: 20.25". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 24.25". Length from BOC: 32"










https://i.imgur.com/90DaW.jpg

Hunting Horn Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, single-vent, fully lined. Small rip in lining near sleeve(pictures available upon request). *$20 shipped CONUS.

*S2S: 18.5". P2P: 20". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 30"









https://i.imgur.com/VWE12.jpgH. Freeman and Sons 100% cashmere, houndstooth, 2-button SC. Untagged size, fully-lined, single-vented. A few random stains in the lining but they're barely noticeable(but worth mentioning for clarity). *$45 shipped CONUS.*

S2S: 19". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 31.5"










https://i.imgur.com/nAeHe.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/E8SSS.jpg
Oxxford 2-button SC. Single-vented, fully-lined and half-canvassed. Tagged 41L. Not quite sure how to describe it...but it's really awesome. *$55 shipped CONUS.

*S2S: 17.5". P2P: 20.5". Sleeves: 23". Length from BOC: 32"









https://i.imgur.com/hNAzk.jpg

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece grey nailhead, 3-roll-2 suit. Single-vented, half-lined and fully-canvassed. Tagged 46L. Pants are flat-front and cuffed, Lapel needs to be rerolled so a press is necessary. *$65 shipped CONUS.

*S2S: 20". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 24" Length from BOC: 31.5". Pants: 19" waist, 30" inseam. 1.75" cuff.









https://i.imgur.com/py5fw.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/x5LHA.jpg

Hamrick's(local retailer) Harris Tweed 2-button, herringbone SC. Half-lined and fully-vented. Tagged 38R. *$30 shipped CONUS.*

S2S: 18". P2P: 19". Sleeves: 21.75". Length from BOC: 29.5"










https://i.imgur.com/FdoHR.jpg

Shirts and pants to come later! Again, I'm open to offers so feel free to PM me.

Edit: Thanks, Catside. ^_^ :aportnoy:


----------



## catside

* J Press 3/2 sack -grey nailhead suit- for the big kids here. 48 R or L most likely or maybe 50 *

Please see measurements. I think this is called nailhead but do not hold me responsible, check thumbnails.

Chest Ptop 25.5"
BOC from collar to hem 31.5"
Sleeves 24.5" with an inch to extend
Shoulder 19.75-20"
Pants , flat front with cuffs.
Waist 21.5" with no room to expand.
Inseam 28.5 inches with an inch to expand but also 1.75 inch cuffs, so can be extended quite a bid without cuffs.

90$ CONUS OBO 
Do not complain about prices! Get me same thing in my size and I'll trade this to you with a bonus tie  .

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/dsc00409e.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dsc00410uh.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/dsc00411ku.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/dsc00412jg.jpg/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Items here are posted via mobile photobucket which doesn't provide thumbnails. I can pm more pics for anything you want until I can get home to update them here. 
Offers being accepted on remaining items several pages back. Norman Hilton blazer is sold.

*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)










*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped.










*Robert Talbott White OCBD, 16.5-34*

Excellent condition.

$25 shipped.


----------



## crs

Normally I would not dream of posting a Banana Republic product, but this is a mid-1980s "safari era" Made in USA "Mattress Ticking" shirt. I would guess this is new or nearly new, but it's hard to tell because the fabric is so strong. I had two of these (they also made on in tan stripes) in the 1980s, wore them regularly and might still have them today, except then I was still a smoker and managed to burn holes in both of them. I just about flipped when I saw this one in a thrift, in this condition. But alas, I am not a size L, I need an XL. These retailed for $32. So because of their rarity, $25 Paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3072.jpg


----------



## nonartful dodger

^^When BR was fun and interesting. I had a few of these shirts, and I remember they were pretty stout. I would jump on this if it was a size medium.


----------



## sbdivemaster

nonartful dodger said:


> ^^When BR was fun and interesting. I had a few of these shirts, and I remember they were pretty stout. I would jump on this if it was a size medium.


I'd go for it if it was a medium too. I really like the mattress ticking (or is it pillow ticking?). Now I'm thinking of finding a MTM shirt co. that will accept fabric from a customer...


----------



## Pentheos

Daddy needs a new (or used) pair of shoes...anything out there in 13E?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I remember those. Had one back in the day. Must've been '84-'86ish when they were popular. It would compliment my (small) boombox/sealed blank cassette tape/bmx bike collection. No kidding. Too bad I'm a small.


----------



## Pentheos

As soon as I can get some photos taken, expect to see some jacket and suits (BB or RL) in 48L, and a slew of shoes in 12EEE (including AE Bradleys and Florsheim Imperial LWBs in shell cordovan). All this as a result of weight loss and finally coming to grip with the fact that my feet have changed—they seem to have gotten longer!


----------



## frosejr

*SOLD*, thanks!



frosejr said:


> I have a pair of 44 waist Bills M1s to sell. Khaki color. Never worn, altered, etc. I did wash them twice to prepare them for hemming, that's it.
> 
> Between losing weight and not being enthusiastic about plain front, I've decided to try to pass these along instead of keep them. I just won't wear them as much as I should.
> 
> First quality, standard-issue Bills, with just the two washings and tag removal keeping these from being the same as the $125 pair at your store (or web site) of preference.
> 
> I'm happy to take a picture, but...they look like every other pair of Bills you've seen
> 
> Asking $60 shipped in CONUS, or make me an offer.


----------



## CMDC

Here's a really cool vintage piece. New with tags John Newcombe tennis shirt by "Interwoven", made in USA. 
Tagged S and measures: Pit to Pit: 17.5; Length: 28

*SOLD
*



















Brooks Brothers light blue gingham short sleeve bd sport shirt
Tagged 16.5 but measures 16 neck; Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 32

$22 conus


----------



## bigwordprof

I definitely want to see the suits and jackets. I know how losing weight feels, so congratulations.


Pentheos said:


> As soon as I can get some photos taken, expect to see some jacket and suits (BB or RL) in 48L, and a slew of shoes in 12EEE (including AE Bradleys and Florsheim Imperial LWBs in shell cordovan). All this as a result of weight loss and finally coming to grip with the fact that my feet have changed-they seem to have gotten longer!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

CMDC said:


> Here's a really cool vintage piece. New with tags John Newcombe tennis shirt by "Interwoven", made in USA.
> Tagged S and measures: Pit to Pit: 17.5; Length: 28
> 
> $23 conus


That logo _is _pretty sweet...

Is it cotton?


----------



## CMDC

^Yes, all cotton.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I feel like it ought to read: "Have A _Vice_ Day." under that lecherous winking mustache face.


----------



## Bradford

crs said:


> Normally I would not dream of posting a Banana Republic product, but this is a mid-1980s "safari era" Made in USA "Mattress Ticking" shirt. I would guess this is new or nearly new, but it's hard to tell because the fabric is so strong. I had two of these (they also made on in tan stripes) in the 1980s, wore them regularly and might still have them today, except then I was still a smoker and managed to burn holes in both of them. I just about flipped when I saw this one in a thrift, in this condition. But alas, I am not a size L, I need an XL. These retailed for $32. So because of their rarity, $25 Paypal shipped CONUSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3072.jpg


If I had more opportunity to wear casual attire, I would jump all over this. I had this exact shirt, although from The Gap, back in college and it was with me through many fraternity parties. Plus, the old BR stuff is really well made. In fact, I still have my BR safari shirt from the same time period


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, I have my Prom in about a week, so I was hoping if anyone had on hand a *teal *tie, preferably solid or with a light print on it? No more than three inches at width, something I can wear with a tux (notch lapels, and vest, both dark black).

About this shade? https://www.sassyscrubs.com/fabric_images/1667.jpg

In addition, any spare cufflinks or 15.5-32/3 white button down shirts french cuff shirts that I can wear with my tux? My father has a pleated shirt, but that seems a little too much for me, I prefer to keep it simple.

Thank you guys so much, I appreciate any help I could get.


----------



## datsunfan

*BB 16.5X35 Pink OCDB and drops*

*Brooks Brothers pink OCBD. 16.5" X 35".* Non-iron and in excellent condition. Shoulder-19.5", P2P - 23.5", Length from BOC-33"
*Price $22 shipped CONUS.
*   

Drops on the stuff that is still available.



datsunfan said:


> *Vintage Oxxford Shawl-collar Tuxedo-Approximate size 44-46 XL.* Made in 1958. The jacket is in good condition. It does have a small hole on the sleeve and some wear to the vent lining. Single-button, center-vent, open waist pockets. The rear of the pants are in poor condition. They have a darted front and fish mouth rear and suspender buttons.
> *Price **$50**-> $45 **shipped CONUS or offer. International **$38 **-> $33** or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> *
> Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19"
> P2P-23.5"
> Waist(at button)- 22.5"
> Sleeve-27.5" + 1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 34"
> Trousers are 38W X 34L
> 
> 
> *Gorsart 3/2 Sack Houndstooth/Check Brown and Brick Red SC - Approximate size 42R*. Made in the US in the early seventies. There is no content tag, but the fabric feels like a lightweight wool tweed. ¼ -lined and center-vented. There is some wear to the lining along the top of the inside pockets and one of the sleeves is missing a button.
> *Price **$50**-> $45 **shipped CONUS or offer. International **$38 **-> $33** or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20.75"
> P2P-22.5"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21"
> Sleeve-25" + 1"
> Length(from BOC)- 31.5"
> 
> 
> *H.Freeman and Sons MTM SC, approximate size 48L. *Silver herringbone with gold checks. Made in 2003. Made of Light-weight wool and in excellent condition. The only flaw is a loose button on the left sleeve.
> *Price **$50**-> $45 **shipped CONUS or offer. International **$38 **-> $33** or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20.75"
> P2P-25"
> Waist(at top button)- 24"
> Sleeve-25" + 1.25"
> Length(from BOC)- 33"
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Charcoal Camel Hair Check SC - Size 43L*.Made in the USA. Like new condition. Center-vent. The color is charcoal with gold and black checks.
> *Price **$50**-> $45 **shipped CONUS or offer. International **$38 **-> $33** or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20"
> P2P-23"
> Waist(at top button)- 21.5"
> Sleeve-26" +1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 33"
> 
> 
> *Recent Hickey Freeman **Madison **Blue Blazer -Size 44R.* Made in the USA. Good condition with some shine on the back of the sleeves, but not noticeable. Center-vent. Bronze colored metal buttons. 93% wool/7% cashmere fabric.
> *Price **$50**-> $45 **shipped CONUS or offer. International **$38 **-> $33** or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19.5"
> P2P-23"
> Waist(at top button)- 21"
> Sleeve- 25.5" +1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 31"
> 
> 
> *Oxxford Gold-buttoned Blue Blazer -Size 41R. *Super 100s wool with a honeycomb weave fabric. Gold metalbuttons. Manhattan N2 model. This is in excellent condition. Wasoriginally center-vented, but I had the center vent sewn shut. Ibelieve my tailor did it in a way so that it can be opened up, but Ido not know this for sure.
> *Price **$50**-> $45 **shipped CONUS or offer. International **$38 **-> $33** or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19.5"
> P2P-22"
> Waist(at top button)- 20"
> Sleeve-24" +1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 31"
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Seersucker Check Sport Shirt - Size Extra Large. *Like new condition. Button-down collar with back box pleat. The colors are blue, light blue, white, and red.
> *Price **$20 **-> $**18 shipped CONUS or offer. International **$12** -> $10 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
> *
> 
> *Measurements
> *Shoulder- 21"
> P2P- 26.5"
> Sleeve- 35" from center of back
> Length(from BOC)- 32"


----------



## Tilton

HalfLegend said:


> Hey guys, I have my Prom in about a week, so I was hoping if anyone had on hand a *teal *tie, preferably solid or with a light print on it? No more than three inches at width, something I can wear with a tux (notch lapels, and vest, both dark black).
> 
> About this shade? https://www.sassyscrubs.com/fabric_images/1667.jpg
> 
> In addition, any spare cufflinks or 15.5-32/3 white button down shirts french cuff shirts that I can wear with my tux? My father has a pleated shirt, but that seems a little too much for me, I prefer to keep it simple.
> 
> Thank you guys so much, I appreciate any help I could get.


Tie Bar.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Some drops and some first time listings. Planning on putting a lot of this on FeeBay Sunday evening if it doesn't sell.

Ralph Lauren Polo plaid trousers - 38x31
I don't know if I can technically call these "madras." They are made in the USA. Flat front, uncuffed. True to marked size. No evident flaws. 
 
Asking $30 shipped USPS Priority

LL Bean Cotton Flannel jacket/shirt - Large
Made in USA. No evident flaws.
 
Asking $17.50 or offer shipped USPS Priority

Lands End USA Pink Chinos 35.5x30
 
Asking $16 shipped CONUS

Brooks Brothers Seersucker trousers - flat front, slim fit (not marked slim fit, but they fit that way.)
 
Asking $16 CONUS

RLP Lite blue size Large

Asking $12 shipped CONUS.

RLP White/Navy stripe size Large

Asking $12 shipped CONUS. Or take both the above polos for $21

Five ties:
BB Wool/Silk blend, BB Makers, BB Makers, LE USA, RLP USA
LE Is 3.25" wide, all others 3.5". 

$14 each or take the lot for $50.

Timex Field watch on 18mm Timex band
only worn a few times. 

$20 shipped.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shopping for Trad Ladies...?*

Question for the gang:

Does anyone here buy tradly goodies for their ladies? Just saw some vintage Woolrich flannels at a yard sale up the street, and it made me wonder...


----------



## crs

Had some inquiries regarding more specific sizing. I measure at 16/33.5, which doesn't work for those who inquired, so this is still available.



crs said:


> Normally I would not dream of posting a Banana Republic product, but this is a mid-1980s "safari era" Made in USA "Mattress Ticking" shirt. I would guess this is new or nearly new, but it's hard to tell because the fabric is so strong. I had two of these (they also made on in tan stripes) in the 1980s, wore them regularly and might still have them today, except then I was still a smoker and managed to burn holes in both of them. I just about flipped when I saw this one in a thrift, in this condition. But alas, I am not a size L, I need an XL. These retailed for $32. So because of their rarity, $25 Paypal shipped CONUSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3072.jpg


----------



## Timeisaperception

sbdivemaster said:


> Question for the gang:
> 
> Does anyone here buy tradly goodies for their ladies? Just saw some vintage Woolrich flannels at a yard sale up the street, and it made me wonder...


Flannels are *always* a home run from my experience. Either that, or sweatshirts - generally things that are warm and can be slept in when you're not around.


----------



## swb120

*For Sale: PRICE DROPS: Suits! Oxxford, Brooks Brothers, Hickey Freeman suits in all sizes, colors!*

******Take $10 off any of the below:******

This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. All are absolutely beautiful USA-made items.

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 33 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

8. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

9. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $225 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

13. *Hickey Freeman Collection navy suit, Canterbury model, size 44R.* Tagged sz 44 (rely on measurements). 2 button, darted, fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated, cuffed pants, with suspender buttons, lined to knee. Beautiful wardrobe staple. A staple - a beautiful suit. HF suits retails for $1500-2000. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements: 
Chest: 46
Waist: 42 ½
Shoulders: 20 ¼
Length: 31 ½
Sleeve: 25 (1+ to let out)
Trouser waist: 36 (2 to let out)
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Inseam: 27 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ½ (1/2" to let out)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*NEED SOME BEATER SHOES FOR THIS SUMMER?*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*LLB Handsewn Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 8 M*


Click pics for larger view.

        

*VG+ Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; some mild creasing out front.
When I found these, they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up,
tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ;
water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!
*SIZE 8 M*

*PRICE: $25 CONUS* (I will also consider trade for warm color trad repp stripe ties.)

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CALLING ALL 44R AND 46R TRADS--Press, CCC, BB Golden Fleece, more! Many NWT, unworn, ALL with provenance!*

*If you're a 44R or a 46R you're about to be very, very lucky.....!*

This week I received two HUGE boxes from Joe Tradly (The Father of the Thrift Exchange) containing the Trad equivalent of the contents of King Tut's tomb..... Suits from J. Press, Cable Car Clothiers, Madras, Tweeds, a stunning (and NWT) Blackwatch shawl-collar tuxedo jacket, 3/2 sacks, shirts, trousers, ties, and shoes.... Beauty galore!

Joe was kind enough to include comment cards with each item noting how frequently it had been worn (if at all) and its provenance. Many of the items have been worn infrequently (twice, for the AE Park Avenues, for example), not at all for many items which are new with their original tags attached.

Everything is in pristine condition.

I'll be listing things shortly... But just wanted to give those members in Joe's size-range a heads-up, so they can start working out justifications for their purchases!


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ Insane!


----------



## M Go Crimson

Uh, I'll stop lifting and fast for a week or two. Yes.


----------



## Dingus

Looking forward to this as a 44r!

I also wanted to thank all of the gentlemen (and I use that term sincerely) who have sold me some great items on here delivered with great advice and exactly as advertised including TweedyDon, Orgetorix, Nolan50410, ArtVandelay, Hockeyinsider, and others. I want to single out CMDC as a particular king of customer service. The first shirt I bought from him was a great deal, but had shrunk from its tagged size. He happily took a return without even asking. I just received the vintage Sussex jacket with the funky pola dot lining today along with a beautiful Paul Stuart shirt he threw in to the deal because he spotted some small flaws in the jacket after I paid, but before he shipped. A great deal and a great seller. I will wear it tomorrow to a celebrity fundraiser at our library.



TweedyDon said:


> *If you're a 44R or a 46R you're about to be very, very lucky.....!*
> 
> This week I received two HUGE boxes from Joe Tradly (The Father of the Thrift Exchange) containing the Trad equivalent of the contents of King Tut's tomb..... Suits from J. Press, Cable Car Clothiers, Madras, Tweeds, a stunning (and NWT) Blackwatch shawl-collar tuxedo jacket, 3/2 sacks, shirts, trousers, ties, and shoes.... Beauty galore!
> 
> Joe was kind enough to include comment cards with each item noting how frequently it had been worn (if at all) and its provenance. Many of the items have been worn infrequently (twice, for the AE Park Avenues, for example), not at all for many items which are new with their original tags attached.
> 
> Everything is in pristine condition.
> 
> I'll be listing things shortly... But just wanted to give those members in Joe's size-range a heads-up, so they can start working out justifications for their purchases!


----------



## Bernie Zack

46r: Hooray! Can't wait! Howz about a private viewing!!! Ha ha!


TweedyDon said:


> *If you're a 44R or a 46R you're about to be very, very lucky.....!*
> 
> This week I received two HUGE boxes from Joe Tradly (The Father of the Thrift Exchange) containing the Trad equivalent of the contents of King Tut's tomb..... Suits from J. Press, Cable Car Clothiers, Madras, Tweeds, a stunning (and NWT) Blackwatch shawl-collar tuxedo jacket, 3/2 sacks, shirts, trousers, ties, and shoes.... Beauty galore!
> 
> Joe was kind enough to include comment cards with each item noting how frequently it had been worn (if at all) and its provenance. Many of the items have been worn infrequently (twice, for the AE Park Avenues, for example), not at all for many items which are new with their original tags attached.
> 
> Everything is in pristine condition.
> 
> I'll be listing things shortly... But just wanted to give those members in Joe's size-range a heads-up, so they can start working out justifications for their purchases!


----------



## CMDC

While I'm nowhere near a 44R--and thus my paypal account thanks you--it will be bittersweet to see what TweedyDon has to offer.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Timeisaperception said:


> Flannels are *always* a home run from my experience. Either that, or sweatshirts - generally things that are warm and can be slept in when you're not around.


:biggrin: Not for *my* lady; I meant if other forumites would be interested in this kind of stuff offered on The Exchange for *their* ladies...


----------



## TweedyDon

If people would be interested, I have a woman's Burberry trenchcoat that was made in England (of course!) for Harrods.... It doesn't get much more "English trad" than that! 

*EDIT: Thanks for all the interest, both here and in PMs! I'll check size and try for photographs on Sunday. *


----------



## firedancer

^ what size TD?


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> If people would be interested, I have a woman's Burberry trenchcoat that was made in England (of course!) for Harrods.... It doesn't get much more "English trad" than that!


Size, please. I am interested as well.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Same.


----------



## datsunfan

MrGoodheart, 
I tried to respond to your message but couldn't because your mailbox is full.


----------



## rabidawg

Yellow Lacoste polo. Size 6. I picked this up from SWB120 before I knew my Lacoste size, so offering it back up here for what I paid. The "spot" I tried to take a picture of is, I believe, from the fabric softener sheet and is essentially unnoticeable in real life.

$20 shipped CONUS by PayPal personal payment, or add 3%. If there's no interest at this price, look for it at your friendly Atlanta Goodwill.


----------



## ballmouse

*$11 with free shipping in CONUS.
*
1) Blue Windowpane Check Ike Behar shirt. Tagged 16 - 35, but I believe the neck is closer to 15 1/2 or 15 3/4.
100% Cotton. Made in USA.
2 shoulder pleats in the back.

Chest: 24"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves (from shoulder): 24"
Neck (pressed flat and measured): 16 1/4"​







​







​


----------



## DFPyne

All 5 Shirts for $150 Shipped; $35 Each. All shirts Made in the USA and have unlined button down collars.

1. LL Bean Pink & Blue Blazer Stripe Oxford 16-5


2. LL Bean Blue Oxford 16-5


3. LL Bean Tan & Green Tattersall Oxford 16-5


4. LL Bean Red & Grey Tattersall Oxford 16-5


5. Brooks Brothers Blue Oxford 16-4


6. Bills Khakis M2 Lime Green Light Weight Khakis. 33" Inch, 29.5" Inseam (2.5" to let out)
[$50 Shipped]


7. Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$35 Shipped]


----------



## CMDC

Lacoste vintage washed polo in reddish/orange
Size 7
Measures Pit to Pit: 24; Length 33

$22 conus


----------



## The Rambler

^that's interesting (though not my size). 3 buttons, and whatever "vintage washed" means: in the photo the color looks just like their regular bright orange, except for the color bleeding in to the gator.


----------



## Sully

Alden 965 
All Weather Walkers
Norwegian-Toe Bluchers 
10 1/2 B
$200 Shipped CONUS


----------



## dorji

OK here is a 3/2 sack suit from Huntington, maybe you read HTJ and saw a recent post on this maker. Anyway it is a nice summer light olive color, no content tag but definately cotton and possisly cotton/poly blend. Shoulders are great, no apparent issues other than the fact that it doesn't fit me and the pants are pleated and pretty short. They are cuffed to 1.25" as well. Honestly if this fit I would just lose the pants, as the buttons of the jacket have sufficient contrast to wear as a SC. Patch pockets too :icon_smile: It is a sacky 42R, PM with interest or offers. Looking for $40 shipped.
P2P 23.75"
BOC 30.25"
Sh 19.25"
Sl 24.75"

Pant 
Inseam 28 3/8"!
Waist 18.25" Pleated 
It's a bit darker than this flash pic:

A bit lighter than this shot:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dscn1354t.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/dscn1353t.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/dscn1352n.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dscn1355m.jpg/
Also, it appears to have been cleaned (tags still present), but needs a press of course.


----------



## Brianpore

*Brooks Brothers Worsted Sport Coat -* *$65 OBO* 
Size: Tagged 45R (measures close to 46R)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
100% Worsted Wool
Nice Buttons
Dual Rear Vent
Great Brooks Brothers Quality

_Gone in 24 hours so if you want it PM me. Would rather see it go to a forum member._


----------



## catside

First and last* Price Drop to 75 CONUS.* If not sold in a month then goes to eBay. Regards folks. *Trade offers always welcome*.



catside said:


> * J Press 3/2 sack -grey nailhead suit- for the big kids here. 48 R or L most likely or maybe 50 *
> 
> Please see measurements. I think this is called nailhead but do not hold me responsible, check thumbnails.
> 
> Chest Ptop 25.5"
> BOC from collar to hem 31.5"
> Sleeves 24.5" with an inch to extend
> Shoulder 19.75-20"
> Pants , flat front with cuffs.
> Waist 21.5" with no room to expand.
> Inseam 28.5 inches with an inch to expand but also 1.75 inch cuffs, so can be extended quite a bid without cuffs.
> 
> 
> Do not complain about prices! Get me same thing in my size and I'll trade this to you with a bonus tie  .
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/dsc00409e.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dsc00410uh.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/dsc00411ku.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/dsc00412jg.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

This XL Brooks Brothers polo shirt is as-new, with no tears, stains, frays or any sign of wear whatsoever. $18 CONUS


----------



## Pully

If those were a D or an E I would buy the heck out of them.



Sully said:


> Alden 965
> All Weather Walkers
> Norwegian-Toe Bluchers
> 10 1/2 B
> $200 Shipped CONUS


----------



## Topsider

The Rambler said:


> ^that's interesting (though not my size). 3 buttons, and whatever "vintage washed" means: in the photo the color looks just like their regular bright orange, except for the color bleeding in to the gator.


Lacoste's "vintage washed" shirts are slightly heavier than their regular shirts, pre-faded, with a same-color crocodile logo and a longer tail.

Not really my thing.

I wish they'd make an exact copy of their shirts from the 80's. I'd buy a ton of 'em.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Put Your Sunglasses On...*

SOLD! Thanks!



> *J McLaughlin Pink Cords - Waist 40"*


----------



## DFPyne

All ties $20 shipped. Deep discounts on multiple ties. I am graduating in a couple weeks and need to cull my collection - so everything must go. If you are vaguely interested in anything please make an offer.

Plaid & Repp:
Brooks Brothers Burgundy & Gold BB #1 Repp - 3.75" - 100% Silk Made in USA


Jos. A. Banks Red/White/Blue Repp - 3.25 - 100% Silk Made in USA


Armand Couture Navy & Gold Repp - 3.5" - 100% Silk 


G. Galvani Red/White/Grey/Navy Repp- 3" - Feels like Silk


William Schmidt Oslo Black Watch Tartan - 3" (Child Length) - 100% Wool


Erskine Tartan - 3.25" - 100% Wool 


Tartan Cummerbund 


Emblematics: 
Murray's Toggery Shop Whale Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Taylor Limited for Solomon Zeidel & Sons Port Washington, NY Ship Wheel & Anchor Emblematic - 3.25" - 100% Polyester 


Eljo's Clipper Ship Emblematic - 3.25" - Feels like Polyester 


Alynn Dirty Old Man Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Paddle Lobster Emblematic 3" - 100% Polyester


Navy/White Lobster Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Golfing Santa - 3.5" - 100% Polyester 


Ellisso Tennis Emblematic - 3.75 - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Putting Golfer Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bill Blass Lighthouse Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk 


Wembey Shield Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bloomingdales Traditionalist Mistletoe Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk Made in USA 


Sold:
- Robert Talbott for Reichardt's Des Moines Madras Tie - 3" - 100% Cotton Madras 
- J. Crew Green/White/Navy Repp - 3.25" - 100% Silk 
- Ralph Lauren Blue & White Repp - 3.5" - 100% Silk Made in Italy
- J. Press Blue/White Hippo Emblematic - 3.25" - 100% Silk 
- J. Press Brown & Turquoise Hippo Emblematic - 3.25 - 100% Silk 
- J. Press Orange & Hunter Hippo Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk


----------



## CMDC

*DROP...*

Brooks Brothers light blue gingham short sleeve bd sport shirt
Tagged 16.5 but measures 16 neck; Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 32

$20 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## hockeyinsider

*Polo Ralph Lauren 34-inch waist/30-inch inseam trousers. Glen Urquhart plaid. Glen Urquhart plaid. 80% wool/20% cotton. Very good to like-new condition. Asking $20.*
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/img0293el.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0294h.jpg/

*American Living 40-short 52% silk/48% wool sport jacket. Glen Urquhart plaid. Single vent. Like-new condition. Asking $25.*
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/img0291x.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/img0292d.jpg/

As always, the buyer pays shipping-and-handling, which should be approximately $10 with the postal service for within the continental United States. If interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## hockeyinsider

40-short Jack Victor 100% wool (super 110s) pinstripe suit. Side vents. Half-canvassed. Three buttons. Pants are 34-inch waist/30-inch inseam with cuffs and pleats. Made-in-Canada. Very good condition. Asking $75.





As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which should be approximately $10 for within the continental United States. If you're interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> *DROP...*
> 
> Brooks Brothers light blue gingham short sleeve bd sport shirt
> Tagged 16.5 but measures 16 neck; Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 32


Nice vintage BB label!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Doing a little bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> OK, I know Loro Piana may not be the tradliest, but I think this might be in the realm.
> 
> While giving the polos a glance, I found this by touch.
> 
> Click pics for larger view
> 
> Long Sleeve Polo Shirt. Incredibly soft, fine pique knit fabric, rib knit collar,
> Jersey knit cuffs. This shirt almost feels like flannel!
> 
> I tried it on, and I wear a 15.5x33. Just a hair snug in the chest, and a bit short
> in the sleeves, probably a 31/32. No idea why this is tagged XL; either it has shrunk,
> or the Italians are really puny. Let's call it a small-ish Medium.
> 
> *Very Good+ Condition*; What you would expect from light wear.
> Straight bottom, side vents; 100% cotton; Made in Italy
> 2 button placket, lower button hidden
> *No spots, stains, fading, tears, holes, snags, pulls, etc.*
> 
> *TAGGED: XL*, but see measurements
> Neck: 16.5" S2S: 20"
> P2P: 22.5" BOC: 26"
> S2Cuff: 22.5 P2Cuff: 19"
> P2Hem: 16"
> 
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Mr. Goodheart, where are you? PM'd you a couple days ago and haven't heard back. Hope all is well in the Great White North...



datsunfan said:


> MrGoodheart,
> I tried to respond to your message but couldn't because your mailbox is full.


----------



## vexco

Dropping some prices. Maybe get some interest on some things this time around.



vexco said:


> New poster here. Post a good amount in the SF thrift thread, though. Have some things for sale that I felt would be more suited for here rather than there.  I'm more than open to offers so feel free to PM me. Apologies ahead of time if the pictures are bad and too big...not quite sure how to format posts here yet. :icon_pale:
> 
> Norman Hilton 3-roll-2 SC. Single-vented, real MOP buttons, fully-lined and canvassed. Size 40L. *$40 shipped CONUS.>>>$35 shipped CONUS.
> *
> S2S: 18". P2P: 20". Shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5". Length from BOC: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XxWrk.jpgAllyn St. George herringbone Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, patch pockets, single-vent, half-lined. *$35 shipped CONUS.>>>$28 shipped CONUS.
> *
> S2S: 20.25". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 24.25". Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/90DaW.jpg
> 
> Hunting Horn Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, single-vent, fully lined. Small rip in lining near sleeve(pictures available upon request). *$20 shipped CONUS.>>>$15 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 18.5". P2P: 20". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VWE12.jpgH. Freeman and Sons 100% cashmere, houndstooth, 2-button SC. Untagged size, fully-lined, single-vented. A few random stains in the lining but they're barely noticeable(but worth mentioning for clarity). *$45 shipped CONUS.>>>$30 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> S2S: 19". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nAeHe.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/E8SSS.jpg
> Oxxford 2-button SC. Single-vented, fully-lined and half-canvassed. Tagged 41L. Not quite sure how to describe it...but it's really awesome. *$55 shipped CONUS.>>>$40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 17.5". P2P: 20.5". Sleeves: 23". Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/hNAzk.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece grey nailhead, 3-roll-2 suit. Single-vented, half-lined and fully-canvassed. Tagged 46L. Pants are flat-front and cuffed, Lapel needs to be rerolled so a press is necessary. *$65 shipped CONUS.>>>$53 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 20". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 24" Length from BOC: 31.5". Pants: 19" waist, 30" inseam. 1.75" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/py5fw.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/x5LHA.jpg
> 
> Hamrick's(local retailer) Harris Tweed 2-button, herringbone SC. Half-lined and fully-vented. Tagged 38R. *$30 shipped CONUS.>>>$23 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> S2S: 18". P2P: 19". Sleeves: 21.75". Length from BOC: 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FdoHR.jpg
> 
> Shirts and pants to come later! Again, I'm open to offers so feel free to PM me.
> 
> Edit: Thanks, Catside. ^_^ :aportnoy:


----------



## wacolo

_*Price Drops!

*_

All items include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$55---->$50 Polo RL Penny Loafers Size 9D Made In USA. I don't think they were made by Alden. They are in very good shape, but probably a few years old. Thick, dark brown leather that leans to the casual side. Lots of wear left to the soles, with just a few minor bumps to the uppers.

$40----$35 Bills Khakis M1P Seersucker Pants 40x30 Made in the USA Not a whole lot to be said. Very clean and in great condition. Could use a good press though. Pleated and cuffed.

$40---->$35 Coat Seersucker Pants 40x31 Made in Italy The colors are red, white, blue and a burgundy/brown. The pics are pretty accurate, so I will let you make the call. Clean inside and out. Flat front and plain bottom with about another 2" to add in the length and about 1.5" extra in the waist

$40----->$35 Bullock & Jones Seersucker Pants 40x31 Made in Italy. Red, White and Blue. Pleated and cuffed with about 1.5" to add in the waist. Clean inside and out.


----------



## wacolo

$65 shipped CONUS Polo White Bucks. Made in England By Crockett and Jones. Red Dainite soles and marked as a 12D. The soles and uppers are in excellent condition. They have been worn and have a few minor scuffs, but nothing bad. It looks like someone took the rosin bag to them before donation, so the soles are a little dusty. I picked these up at a consignment store for a bit of a premium, so the price is firm. Shoe trees not included on this pair.


----------



## AlanC

*WTB*: I'm on the lookout for a pair of good *quality black oxfords, size 10.5D*. AE Park Avenues would be ideal, but something similar is fine. My brother-in-law needs a pair of quality dress shoes. Let me know if you find or have anything.


----------



## jkidd41011

Question for the LL Bean fans. I found a silk tie (skinny) that is navy with red diagonal stripes with a deer theme. The tag says fall catalog 1947. Was this a reproduction series Bean did, or is the tie really 65 years old?

I'll post pictures later.


----------



## vexco

Alright, pants time. As before, open to offers regardless of listed price. Hit me up! More pictures available upon request so feel free to PM me.

Southwick flannel pants. Pleated and cuffed. 18" waist x 30" inseam. 1.5" cuff. *$22 shipped CONUS. *










J.Press herringbone pants. Flat-front and cuffed. 19" waist x 32" inseam. 1.75" cuff.* $27 shipped CONUS.

*









Filson 100% virgin wool pants. Thick and awesome. Flat-front and uncuffed. 17.5" waist x 30" inseam. *$32 shipped CONUS.*










Have some Zanella's(36x30, 38x30, 40x30 all double pleated and cuffed) available as well for *$18 shipped CONUS per pair.* Pictures available if you're interested but I didn't think this would be the place for them(but will mention).

Shirts:

Gitman Bros. Broadcloth. 16.5x33. *$17 shipped CONUS.*










Brooks Brothers shirts. *$15 shipped CONUS EACH. 
*
Size XL: *SOLD!*










Size 16-XL:










Size 15.5-32.










Also, randomly, would there be any interest in a vintage Hickey Freeman glen-spray topcoat/overcoat? Thing is from the early 60's IIRC and really thick and heavy.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All pants are in great condition. No wear on cuffs,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Navy Chinos - Size 36 Long*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*As-New Condition*; These appear to be unwashed, unworn.
100% Cotton; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36 Long*
Waist: 37", Flat Front
Inseam: 35" +1"; Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
Slant front pockets; right rear welt pocket/left rear button-through flap pocket
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## MicTester

AlanC said:


> *WTB*: I'm on the lookout for a pair of good *quality black oxfords, size 10.5D*. AE Park Avenues would be ideal, but something similar is fine. My brother-in-law needs a pair of quality dress shoes. Let me know if you find or have anything.


BB Shells?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Stock Up On Some Nice Pants From Brooks Brothers!*

*All pants are in great condition. No wear on cuffs,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.

If I won't wear it, you won't wear it!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$35 Per Pair; Buy Both Pairs for $50!!*

*********************************************

*Brooks Brothers Charcoal Gray Flannels*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Near-New Condition*; I found a ATM slip and flower shop
receipt in the rear pocket, but I also found the inspection tag!
No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc. 100% Wool; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37", Flat Front
Inseam: 31"; Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"; 1.5" cuffs
8 Belt loops; No braces buttons
On-Seam Front pockets; Coin Pocket; Rear Welt Pockets - Left Button-Through
*PRICE: $35*

***********************************************

*Brooks Brothers Golden Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; Very light wear, still has tag stitching
No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in China, Fabric Woven in France
*TAGGED: 36 x 32*
Waist: 37", Flat Front
Inseam: 32" +1"; Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
*PRICE: $35*

*$35 Per Pair; Buy Both Pairs for $50!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Sully

Price drop on a pair of Alden 965 shoes. Now available at $150 Shipped CONUS
Info and pics here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1296540#post1296540


----------



## CMDC

*SOLD. THANKS GUYS.
*


CMDC said:


> Lacoste vintage washed polo in reddish/orange
> Size 7
> Measures Pit to Pit: 24; Length 33
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## Sir Cingle

Sully said:


> Price drop on a pair of Alden 965 shoes. Now available at $150 Shipped CONUS
> Info and pics here:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1296540#post1296540


Sully, it may help to provide pictures of the soles of those very nice looking AWW shoes. Someone who's going to pay $150 would probably want to know what condition the soles are in.


----------



## AlanC

^That's a steal for the Lacoste.


----------



## leisureclass

*WTB: *I'm sure this probably never works, but speaking of polos, I'm looking for one or a couple. Preferably as plain as possible (no logos) and in non-ridiculous colors. Here's the catch, I'm looking for a smalls with a chest measurement around 20" and a shoulder measurement around 17"

PM if you have anything


----------



## CMDC

In the next few days, time permitting, I'm going to undertake a painful--yet necessary--closet purge. I've got too much damn stuff. There will be a lot of shirts in the 15.5/16--33 range including some Turnbull and Asser french cuff numbers that I scored a while back but just never have the chance to wear, a bunch of BB dress shirts, as well as some other assorted odds and ends. There will also, assuming I steel myself for it, be a few really nice suits in the 39/40R range including a recently acquired Southwick pinstripe flannel sack and another Southwick navy flannel sack. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## hookem12387

Putting the call out for shorts: 32" waist. All my undergrad shorts are 34's and rather baggy.


----------



## Hardiw1

If your looking to unload some shorts, Hook, I might be of interest. Not sure your inseam of choice, but I'm 6-7.


----------



## hookem12387

Hardiw1 said:


> If your looking to unload some shorts, Hook, I might be of interest. Not sure your inseam of choice, but I'm 6-7.


 If I didnt give everything away to cousins, I'll shoot you a pm with what I have. I may have passed them on, though.


----------



## maximar

*Alden NST NFB tan calfskin 9.5d NIB with bags*

First quality. BNIB. Please click link. They are at the Sales Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117422-Alden-burnished-tan-NST-s-in-Aberdeen-Last-size-9.5D-New-in-Box-with-dustbags!&p=1297024#post1297024


----------



## Taken Aback

AlanC said:


> ^That's a steal for the Lacoste.


I like the color-matched croc on that, too.


----------



## Sully

Sir Cingle said:


> Sully, it may help to provide pictures of the soles of those very nice looking AWW shoes. Someone who's going to pay $150 would probably want to know what condition the soles are in.


As requested. Sorry about the shadow casting. I'd never make it as a photographer. Rest assured, both soles do in fact match.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS - Might be vintage...*

Giving these a little bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; These pants are crisp!
> 100% New Wool; Made in England
> *TAGGED: None*
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 31" +1", no cuffs
> Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 10"
> Pleats: None, short darts below front belt loops
> 8 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> Slant front pockets; single welt rear pockets, rear left w/button through
> 
> These pants are near pristine, possibly unworn. I do
> believe they are vintage, as the interior white lining
> is slightly yellowed; label and Woolmark tag look perfect.
> 
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.* (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)

*J. Crew "Broken-In Chinos", 36/30*

NWTs... Button fly and somewhat predistressed. A great pair for the coming vacation season. Color is a (faded) Rust.

$25 shipped.










*Bills Khakis Olive Seersucker M2P, 34*

Also NWTs and unfinished hems. Marked Irreg., but for the life of me I don't see the flaw unless it's this:

Another fantastic pair for the season and maybe a little bit dressier casual vacation or garden party wear.

$35 shipped.










Tall, strapping young trad... It's your day. Nice suits in this condition don't come along that often in a size like this.
*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL* (see measurements)

For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.

It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant.

It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...

Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"
W: 38", Ins: 35.5"

$75 shipped.










*Thumbnails added:*

*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)











*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped.











*Robert Talbott White OCBD, 16.5-34*

Excellent condition.

$25 shipped.


----------



## Blessings

sbdivemaster said:


> Giving these a little bump...


any extra material in the leg there? I need a 34 inch length unfortunately, otherwise I'd have these in an instant.


----------



## bigwordprof

anyone got any spring/summer ties in xl lengths (61"+)? Also, still looking for some good khakis in the 40-32/34 range.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*New items listed at the bottom of the page previous (699).*
Some good new stuff for a tall 44 suit gent and 34 and 36 waisted folks, etc.--including NWT Bills seersucker.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Blessings said:


> any extra material in the leg there? I need a 34 inch length unfortunately, otherwise I'd have these in an instant.


Unfortunately, no. I added the hem allowance above, but there's only 1" available. Of course you could always go for that "fashion forward" look:

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## dorji

Drop to $30 shipped.


dorji said:


> OK here is a 3/2 sack suit from Huntington, maybe you read HTJ and saw a recent post on this maker. Anyway it is a nice summer light olive color, no content tag but definately cotton and possisly cotton/poly blend. Shoulders are great, no apparent issues other than the fact that it doesn't fit me and the pants are pleated and pretty short. They are cuffed to 1.25" as well. Honestly if this fit I would just lose the pants, as the buttons of the jacket have sufficient contrast to wear as a SC. Patch pockets too :icon_smile: It is a sacky 42R, PM with interest or offers. Looking for $40 shipped.
> P2P 23.75"
> BOC 30.25"
> Sh 19.25"
> Sl 24.75"
> 
> Pant
> Inseam 28 3/8"!
> Waist 18.25" Pleated
> It's a bit darker than this flash pic:
> 
> A bit lighter than this shot:
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dscn1354t.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/dscn1353t.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/dscn1352n.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dscn1355m.jpg/
> Also, it appears to have been cleaned (tags still present), but needs a press of course.


----------



## Jovan

sbdivemaster said:


> Unfortunately, no. I added the hem allowance above, but there's only 1" available. Of course you could always go for that "fashion forward" look:
> 
> :icon_jokercolor:


He really needs to find a better dry cleaner.


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ heh heh


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops....



jkidd41011 said:


> Aquascutum Sport Coat 42R *$40>>>35.00>>>30.00 Shipped / OBO*
> 
> -Shoulders 19"
> -Chest 22"
> -Length from BOC 30.5"
> -Sleeves 24"+ (appears to be an extra 1")
> -3 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bills Khakis M2 (Sz 36 X 32) CLAIMED
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sz L (Not sure this is Trad approved but it's BB) Claimed
> 
> Orvis Sz L $25.00>>>22.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis Sz M $25.00>>>20.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sz M (Not sure this is Trad approved #2 but it's BB) $25.00>>>20.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sz M $20.00>>>17.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take $5.00 off each additional item purchased
> 
> *


----------



## jkidd41011

Item Sold...


----------



## 32rollandrock

That's how my former dry cleaner rolled.



Jovan said:


> He really needs to find a better dry cleaner.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Giving these a little bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$15 each; Both Shirts for $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *PRL Polo - Pink w/White Stripes*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*
> Straight Bottom with tail; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: 3XL*
> Neck: 20"	S2S: 23"
> P2P: 27"	Length: 30" (add 2" for the tail)
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lacoste Polo - Black*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*
> Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: 9 (US size 3XL)*
> Neck: 20"	S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"	Length: 28"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *$15 each; Both Shirts for $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## brozek

This is unlikely but worth a try - anyone have a traditional-fit-39R-to-slim-fit-40R _tux _they'd be willing to part with for a small sum? Thanks!


----------



## statboy

*SOLD. *Bass Weejuns, 10.5D, Made in USA. Very little wear, maybe worn 2-5 times. $25.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*WANTED*

Cash Reward for finding one of these in must iron, 15.5 x 33, with the smaller checks:










https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...or=GREEN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#

In the past, they made these in number sizes and must iron. I found one recently, but it's a 17.5 x 33, relaxed-fit, and the checks are about half the size -which I prefer. The Wife really likes the color, so I must find one in my size!


----------



## hookem12387

statboy said:


> Bass Weejuns, 10.5D, Made in USA. Very little wear, maybe worn 2-5 times. $25.
> View attachment 4267
> View attachment 4268


 PM'd...


----------



## samxc

*Trying to contact YUCA*

Hi - If Yuca or anyone else who knows him could pm me please. I bought a raincoat from him over a month ago and it has not arrived. Sorry to everyone if this is not the right way of contacting him but I am not sure what else to do. Thanks.


----------



## nonartful dodger

^^Keep in mind that, for some crazy reason, Canadian customs likes to sometimes sit on packages for a while before releasing them. At least, that's been my usual experience when sending packages up there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yuca is in England, and has ALWAYS been a stand-up guy, in my experience. We've done a fair amount of business.


----------



## closerlook

*I am selling a pair of RAYBAN for BROOKS BROTHERS.*
They have the _*bb exclusive rep tie interiors
*_
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=TORTOISE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

they are selling for 150, I will be glad to let them go for 115.

they have been worn 2 or 3 times and not adjusted one bit. comes with case.
thanks


----------



## vexco

Need to move this...

There's no label to identify the maker or anything but it's among the nicest pieces I've picked up when it comes to quality. Navy SC, made in Canada. Serious pick-stitching and working surgeons cuffs. Double-vented, super 150's wool and just awesome all-around. Untagged size but it measures out to around a 38R. Sorry for the crappy quailty pics! *$40 shipped CONUS, OBO.*

pit-to-pit - 19"

Shoulder seam to cuff - 22"

Shoulder seam to seam - 18"

Length from BOC: 30"










more pictures here:

https://i.imgur.com/1eVOz.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/NVkXk.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/FYqpu.jpg


----------



## rabidawg

vexco said:


> Need to move this...


You should consider including an asking price....


----------



## vexco

rabidawg said:


> You should consider including an asking price....


I knew I forgot something. Sorry about that.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have two new-with-tags Lauren Ralph Lauren blazers. These are 100% wool and made in Canada by Peerless Clothing. Both jackets have natural shoulders, peak lapels, side vents, pick-stitching and faux surgeon's cuffs. One jacket is a 40-regular and the other is a 42-short. These are very nice.

I'm asking $115 or best offer. As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which should be $8 for within the continental United States.

Please private message me if interested.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Please note the new prices.



hockeyinsider said:


> *Polo Ralph Lauren 34-inch waist/30-inch inseam trousers. Glen Urquhart plaid. Glen Urquhart plaid. 80% wool/20% cotton. Very good to like-new condition. Asking $15.*
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/img0293el.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0294h.jpg/
> 
> *American Living 40-short 52% silk/48% wool sport jacket. Glen Urquhart plaid. Single vent. Like-new condition. Asking $20.*
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/img0291x.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/img0292d.jpg/
> 
> As always, the buyer pays shipping-and-handling, which should be approximately $10 with the postal service for within the continental United States. If interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Please note the new price:



hockeyinsider said:


> 40-short Jack Victor 100% wool (super 110s) pinstripe suit. Side vents. Half-canvassed. Three buttons. Pants are 34-inch waist/30-inch inseam with cuffs and pleats. Made-in-Canada. Very good condition. Asking $65.
> 
> As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which should be approximately $10 for within the continental United States. If you're interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Nice Shorts for The Summer Time*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************

*LLB Double L Chino Shorts, Brick Red*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 8",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 13"
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## hockeyinsider

hockeyinsider said:


> I have two new-with-tags Lauren Ralph Lauren blazers. These are 100% wool and made in Canada by Peerless Clothing. Both jackets have natural shoulders, peak lapels, side vents, pick-stitching and faux surgeon's cuffs. One jacket is a 40-regular and the other is a 42-short. These are very nice.
> 
> I'm asking $115 or best offer. As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which should be $8 for within the continental United States.
> 
> Please private message me if interested.


Sold. I'll have one more 40-regular on Friday. Same price.


----------



## concealed

Brooks Brothers Makers adjustable bow-tie Mallard Ducks $28 shipped.

















J.McLaughlin striped tie NWT $30 shipped

















Turnbull and Asser Tie, a little frayed and beat up. I will throw this in with whoever buys the first of these 2 other pieces of neckwear.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Finals are over and I have some summer suits and jackets to post...

First is a set of four poplin suits, in khaki, navy blue and two shades of olive. 
I thrifted these a while back, I assume all from the same donor, they were just close enough to my size that I was hanging on to them in hopes of altering them or growing into them.The nice thing is that they have generous sleeves and inseam lengths, since poplin can't be let out I often have trouble finding suits long enough for me in the sleeves and trousers.

Three are 2 button, darted Corbins and one is a 3/2 sack that, judging by the store-label tag, I think was made by either Corbin or Southwick.

I thought they fit like at least a 40 Long on me, but the measurements seem to indicate they might even be bigger than that.

asking $30 shipped each or offers, buy more than one and save

Corbins:
all are 2 button, center vented, darted, with pleated and cuffed pants, quarter lined and made in the USA

Navy blue
22" chest, 18" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31 3/4" bottom of collar to hem, trousers are 17 1/2" at the waist when laid completely flat and are hemmed to a 32 1/2" inseam

Khaki
21 1/4" chest, 17 1/2" shoulders, 26 3/4" sleeves 31 3/4 bottom of collar to hem, trousers are 17 1/2"-17 3/4" at the waist when laid completely flat and are hemmed to a 32 1/4" inseam

Olive:
21 1/2" chest, 17 1/2"-17 3/4" shoulder 27" sleeves, 31 7/8-32" bottom of collar to hem down the back, trousers are 18" at the waist when laid completely flat and are hemmed to a 31 3/4" inseam

3/2 pale olive poplin sack
made in the USA, 3/2 sack, flat front cuffed trousers, hook vent, patch hip pockets
21 1/2" chest, 17 1/2"-17 3/4" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31 /12" bottom of collar to hem down the back, trousers are 17 1/2" at the waist when laid completely flat and are hemmed to a 32 3/4" inseam

*Corbin Madras Jacket
*
Very thin material, 2 button darted, a small mark on the front of the jacket, not terribly noticeable given the pattern of the coat, and might come out with a cleaning. Also the coat is pretty rumpled from storage.
21 1/2" chest, 17 3/4" shoulders, 26 1/2" sleeves, 30 1/2" bottom of collar to hem down the back.
asking $25 shipped or offer

marks:

I bought this amazing Alan Paine sweater from 32RR on the exchange some months ago, it had obviously been washed and shrunken (32 obviously disclosed this).
I had a friend who is a serious knitter help me to block it out a couple times, and I was able to reduce some of the shrinkage, particularly in the width, but it's just never going to be long enough for me. 
If anyone here wants it, I figured I'd offer it for what I paid, $15, It's a really nice sweater, I love the color and it's surprisingly soft. WOuld probably work for a short size 36.
19" pit to pit, 30 1/2" sleeves, 25" bottom of collar to hem.

If anyone's interested, blocking out these things in width is surprisingly successful, we got the chest and torso to 21" easily (though most of those those gains were lost trying to get more length).

Some old things I had listed previously:

*Harris Tweed*
I'm always looking for interesting checked Harris Tweed jackets, I picked this one up off ebay a while back.
It's rare for me to find a Harris Tweed in something beyond the normal light brown/gray herringbone, barleycorn and their variation so I was thrilled to find this one. 
Alas, it's just too sort in the torso for me.

Besides the larger lapels, it's pretty fantastic, especially considering the pattern.
The shoulders have ZERO padding whatsoever, it's center vented and overall it's more of an American cut than a harsh English riding jacket style.
Two button, darted, leather buttons, partially lined.
21.25" across the chest, 17 3/8 across the shoulders, 25" sleeves and 29 1/2" bottom of collar to hem down the back.
It fits my size 38 chest perfectly, but is just too short.
asking $40 shipped

*NWOT Orvis canvas pants
*A great pair of pants for rough weekend work, a nice alternative to jeans.
I have another pair the same model, and don't really need two pairs.
The material is of a tough open weave canvas-type stuff.
Flat front, suspender buttons.
made in America.
32" waist unhemmed inseam.
asking $25 shipped/offer Orvis charges many times this for their updated, imported version of the same thing.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Those Orvis canvas trousers are an absolute steal.

These Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft captoes are also nice. They are 9.5 D/B, made in USA and in perfect condition, with only moderate wear to soles and still-bright inner labels. No flaws to uppers. These are thrift-store fresh as pictured: Think how nice they'll look with a shine. $35 CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

*GET READY FOR SUMMER - LARGE SHIRTS*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Buy both BB's and the LE is free! All three shirts for $50.*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red Uni-Stripe Seersucker*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; shirt feels unwashed, but collar button
reinforcement indicates several launderings - still looks new!
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $25*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Green Uni-Stripe Seersucker*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; shirt feels unwashed, but collar button
reinforcement indicates several launderings - still looks new!
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $25*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue Plaid Seersucker*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; light wear from normal use.
Slightly Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15*

*Buy both BB's and the LE is free! All three shirts for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## statboy

Another pair of loafers up: Allen Edmonds Grayson, 11D. Good condition, quite a lot of wear still left before re-sole or new heel. $50.


----------



## Yuca

samxc said:


> Hi - If Yuca or anyone else who knows him could pm me please. I bought a raincoat from him over a month ago and it has not arrived. Sorry to everyone if this is not the right way of contacting him but I am not sure what else to do. Thanks.


As you only tried to contact me a few hours previously, I think you should have waited a while before resorting to the above. I don't spend my every waking moment online (although it sometimes feels that way) however I usually check my emails more than once a day. Interrupting my sleep during the night to check emails is not part of my lifestyle.

Thanks for the help from those who responded to this post.


----------



## DFPyne

All 3 Shirts for $70 Shipped; $30 Each. All shirts Made in the USA and have unlined button down collars.

1. LL Bean Pink & Blue Blazer Stripe Oxford 16-5


2. LL Bean Blue Oxford 16-5


3. Brooks Brothers Blue Oxford 16-4


4. Bills Khakis M2 Lime Green Light Weight Khakis. 33" Inch, 29.5" Inseam (2.5" to let out)
[$45 Shipped]


5. Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$30 Shipped]


6. Brooks Brothers Burgundy & Gold BB #1 Repp - 3.75" - 100% Silk Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]


7. All ties below $18 shipped.

Plaid & Repp:
Jos. A. Banks Red/White/Blue Repp - 3.25 - 100% Silk Made in USA


Armand Couture Navy & Gold Repp - 3.5" - 100% Silk 


G. Galvani Red/White/Grey/Navy Repp- 3" - Feels like Silk


William Schmidt Oslo Black Watch Tartan - 3" (Child Length) - 100% Wool


Erskine Tartan - 3.25" - 100% Wool 


Tartan Cummerbund 


Emblematics: 
Murray's Toggery Shop Whale Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Taylor Limited for Solomon Zeidel & Sons Port Washington, NY Ship Wheel & Anchor Emblematic - 3.25" - 100% Polyester 


Eljo's Clipper Ship Emblematic - 3.25" - Feels like Polyester 


Alynn Dirty Old Man Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Paddle Lobster Emblematic 3" - 100% Polyester


Navy/White Lobster Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Golfing Santa - 3.5" - 100% Polyester 


Ellisso Tennis Emblematic - 3.75 - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Putting Golfer Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bill Blass Lighthouse Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk 


Wembey Shield Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bloomingdales Traditionalist Mistletoe Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk Made in USA 


Sold:
- Robert Talbott for Reichardt's Des Moines Madras Tie - 3" - 100% Cotton Madras 
- J. Crew Green/White/Navy Repp - 3.25" - 100% Silk 
- Ralph Lauren Blue & White Repp - 3.5" - 100% Silk Made in Italy
- J. Press Blue/White Hippo Emblematic - 3.25" - 100% Silk 
- J. Press Brown & Turquoise Hippo Emblematic - 3.25 - 100% Silk 
- J. Press Orange & Hunter Hippo Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk
- LL Bean Tan & Green Tattersall Oxford 16-5
- LL Bean Red & Grey Tattersall Oxford 16-5


----------



## vexco

Woolrich buffalo plaid jacket. Fleece-lined and really warm. Absolutely no flaws, holes or anything. Size *SMALL*. Asking *$38 shipped CONUS OBO.*










https://i.imgur.com/pSlWi.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/EBgGN.jpg

Pendleton jacket. Not sure how to describe it really. No lining, 100% wool, 4 pocket front, suede elbow patches. Absolutely no flaws*. **size LARGE.* Asking *$38 shipped CONUS OBO.
*









https://i.imgur.com/jEdVr.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/W7uhs.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/WgTf9.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That Pendleton is beautiful.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks for looking!

$30 B.D. Baggies Pink Uni-Stripe Popover 16.5 Made in USA. Sure wish this was about 3 sizes smaller. What you see is what you get. Clean all over. Tagged as a 16.5 and measures 26.5" at the chest and 19" at the shoulders.




$30 NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Madras shorts 38 Standard issue patch madras. Flat front, coin pocket and an 8.5" inseam. 




$18 each or both for $30 Polo RL ribbon belts. Made in USA. I would call these size L/XL, although they are not sized. Buckle to tail that both measure about 46". Both in great shape. The yellow one has a very small red dot on the back side in the middle that does not show when worn. 




$22 Pink Elephant Peek-a-boo tie. 56 x 3.5 Made in England. There is no fabric tag, but I am quite shure it is polyester. Condition is fine, considering its age. More of a conversation piece than anything. Some wrinkling, but nothing major in the way of condition issues. A little bit of staining on the reverse tip. 




$20 Cincinnati Reds Tie 57 x 3.75 Again, no issues to speak of. Polyester with woven logos.


----------



## vexco

vexco said:


> New poster here. Post a good amount in the SF thrift thread, though. Have some things for sale that I felt would be more suited for here rather than there.  I'm more than open to offers so feel free to PM me. Apologies ahead of time if the pictures are bad and too big...not quite sure how to format posts here yet. :icon_pale:
> 
> Norman Hilton 3-roll-2 SC. Single-vented, real MOP buttons, fully-lined and canvassed. Size 40L. *$35 shipped CONUS.
> *
> S2S: 18". P2P: 20". Shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5". Length from BOC: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XxWrk.jpgAllyn St. George herringbone Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, patch pockets, single-vent, half-lined. *$25 shipped CONUS.
> *
> S2S: 20.25". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 24.25". Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/90DaW.jpg
> 
> Hunting Horn Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, single-vent, fully lined. Small rip in lining near sleeve(pictures available upon request). *$20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 18.5". P2P: 20". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VWE12.jpgH. Freeman and Sons 100% cashmere, houndstooth, 2-button SC. Untagged size, fully-lined, single-vented. A few random stains in the lining but they're barely noticeable(but worth mentioning for clarity). *$35 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> S2S: 19". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nAeHe.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/E8SSS.jpg
> Oxxford 2-button SC. Single-vented, fully-lined and half-canvassed. Tagged 41L. Not quite sure how to describe it...but it's really awesome. *$45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 17.5". P2P: 20.5". Sleeves: 23". Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/hNAzk.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece grey birdseye suit, 3-roll-2 suit. Single-vented, half-lined and fully-canvassed. Tagged 46L. Pants are flat-front and cuffed, Lapel needs to be rerolled so a press is necessary. *$50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 20". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 24" Length from BOC: 31.5". Pants: 19" waist, 30" inseam. 1.75" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/py5fw.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/x5LHA.jpg
> 
> Hamrick's(local retailer) Harris Tweed 2-button, herringbone SC. Half-lined and fully-vented. Tagged 38R. *$30 shipped CONUS. SOLD!!!*
> 
> S2S: 18". P2P: 19". Sleeves: 21.75". Length from BOC: 29.5"
> 
> Shirts and pants to come later! Again, I'm open to offers so feel free to PM me.
> 
> Edit: Thanks, Catside. ^_^ :aportnoy:


Some price drops and updating sold.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Finals are over and I have some summer suits and jackets to post...
> 
> *NWOT Orvis canvas pants
> *A great pair of pants for rough weekend work, a nice alternative to jeans.
> I have another pair the same model, and don't really need two pairs.
> The material is of a tough open weave canvas-type stuff.
> Flat front, suspender buttons.
> made in America.
> 32" waist unhemmed inseam.
> asking $25 shipped/offer Orvis charges many times this for their updated, imported version of the same thing.


PM sent.

Also, I'll be listing my first items on the exchange this weekend. If you're small footed (with a few exceptions), you're in luck; two NWOT pairs of *Bass Sportacasins* in 7D are going to be among the listing.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Giving this a little bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, lapels, etc. No spots, stains, tears, snags, pulls, holes, moth nibbles, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *BB "BrooksTweed" Sport Coat
> Heather Gray-Green with Blue/Red overcheck*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; 100% wool; Made in USA, *no darts!*
> 2-button front, single vent, patch pockets w/ flaps, natural shoulders
> *TAGGED:* 42L (closer to 41L or 40L)
> *P2P:* 22.5"
> *S2S:* 19.5"
> *Waist:* 19"
> *BOC:* 32.5"
> *Sleeve:* 25.5" (+1.5")
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.
> Check my signature for possible trades!*


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That Pendleton is beautiful.


Ditto. In fact, I've seen the same jacket in worse condition, and _still_ not in my size. *sigh*


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That Pendleton is beautiful.


Please don't tempt me any more!


----------



## Brianpore

*A bunch of stuff sold and a few more price drops and a few new things added!

Click on small pictures to enlarge*
*
Corneliani Solid Gray Flannel Wool Suit! 40R - $145 -> $125*
Size: Tagged EU 50 R = US 40/41 R (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
Waist (waist laying flat): 18.5"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.5"
Cuff width (width at cuff): 8.75
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.5
Few loose threads right armpit lining
Superb quality suit
Wool / flannel
Unvented
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed
Peak Lapel








                       

*J Press Solid Gray Mini Herringbone Wool Suit! STAPLE 3 ROLL 2 SACK!! 40R* *- **$175 - $150*
Size: Not Tagged (See Measurements, Approx 40R, slim 42R)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 29" (3.5" if let out cuff)
Cuff width (width at cuff): 9.5"
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.6875"
Front Rise (waist to crotch): 11.875"
Excellent Quality suit from J Press
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed








                     

*Vintage Tweed Light Brown Double Breasted Suit - VERY SKINNY - 34R 36R $125 -> $110*
Size: Tagged 36R - See Measurements - VERY SKINNY
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 17.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 15.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 14.5"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28.25"
Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
Cuff (height of cuff): 1"
Missing back button
VINTAGE
Really nice woventweed like material
Double Breasted
Unvented
Fully Lined
Half Canvassed
Made in France








          
            

*Paul Stuart Solid Gray Suit 2 Button Suit- 41L 42L* *$150 -> $125
*Size: Tagged 41L (See Measurements - close to 42L)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.25"
Cuff Height (height of cuff): 1.75"
Cuff Width (width of cuff): 9.75"
Rise (Crotch to waist): 12"
100% Wool
Two Button
Fully Canvassed
Fully Lined
Center Rear Vent
Split "V" pant waist
"Coin Pocket" on pants








                    

*Paul Stuart Solid Gray Heavy Winter Flannel Suit 42L $150 - $125*
Size: Tagged 44 XT (Fits like a 42L - SEE MEASUREMENTS)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 33"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.75" (+3.5" if let cuff out)
Cuff width (width at cuff): 10.25
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75
Working cuff buttons - pictures
A few loose threads on lining bottom
TONS of handwork
Superb quality suit
Heavy wool flannel
Center rear vent
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed
Made in West Germany








                                   

*Southwick Solid Navy Flannel 2Btn SB Half Lined Suit- 42L $140 - $125*
Size: NO TAG - See Measurements - Approx 42L
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32.25"
Waist (waist laying flat): 17.25"
Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.5""
Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75"
Needs few stitches by vent
Superb quality suit
Center rear vent
Flat front pants
Half lined
Fully canvassed








                      

*Harris Tweed Gray Stripe Blazer Sportcoat Jacket - $85*
Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 36S
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 19.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 16.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29"
Overall very nice condition!
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Nice buttons
1/2 Lined









         
*Harris Tweed Light Tweed - $50 -> $45*
Size: Approx 40R Not Tagged See Measurements
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
Overall very nice condition
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Nice buttons
1/2 Lined








           

*Harris Tweed Fully Lined Brown - $60 -> $55*
Size: Not Tagged (Could work for a 41L / 42L)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25
One cuff buttons need replacement
Overall good condition for a Harris Tweed
Fully Lined! (Rare for a Harris Tweed)
Nice coloring








    
       

*Harris Tweed Brown Herringbone - $50 -> $45*
Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 42R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
Buttons a little worn
Overall very nice condition!
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Right front pocket basting still sewn shut
Half Lined








        
      

*Harris Tweed Stafford Red/Brown -* *$40*
Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 44R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
Overall very nice condition!
Very little to no wear in armpit area
Half Lined








                

*Harris Tweed 1/2 Lined Blazer - $40*
Size: 43R Tagged (Could work for a 42R)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.5"
Tiny repair on back bottom left and hole on back right arm
Tear in lining by right armpit
Overall great condition for a Harris Tweed
Nice buttons
Nice coloring
1/2 Lined








             
*
Alexander Julian 100% Cashmere Coat - $25
*Size: 41 Regular
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32"
Front Pockets stitched closed
No Vents
*   *

*Austin Reed Dark Blue Blazer - FREE (pay shipping approx $10?)
*Size: 42 Regular
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 30.5"
4 Button Cuff*
    *


*Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Blue Blazer - $50*

Size: Tagged 44R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23" 23x19.75x24.75x31
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
Length (Bottom of the collar to bottom hem): 31"
Needs dry cleaning
Navy with Gold Buttons
Great Loro Piana Fabric
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined
Half Canvassed
    

*Oak Creek Gray/Silver Herringbone Blazer - FREE (pay shipping approx $10)
*Size: 44 Regular
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.1875"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31.5"
Single center vent - Still has threads holding closed
Fully lined*
    *


*Southwick Gray Mini Herringbone - $40*

Size: Tagged 46R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
High quality Southwick garment
2 Button
Nice buttons
Center rear vent
Fully Lined
Fully Canvased!
    


*Paul Stuart Solid Gray Sport Coat - $85*

Size: Tagged 46 Semi Tall / Long (SEE MEASUREMENTS)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
Excellent Paul Stuart Quality
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed!
    


*Southwick AWESOME Mulitcolor Sport Coat - $95*

Size: Tagged 46L
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.75"
Awesome Material
Great Quality
Nice Buttons
Super Pattern Matching (lapel, pockets, etc)
Half Lined
Fully Canvassed!!
    





*Bobby Jones NWT Brown Cord 100% Cotton Button Down Shirt - $45*
Size: Tagged Small
(No measurements due to shirt being folded. If you REALLY need them let me know)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back):
Shoulder (seam to seam on back):
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm):
Great Hickey Freeman Quality
Button Down Collar
Woven in Italy
       


*Brooks Brothers Non Iron Blue Button Down - **$15*
​ Size: 15-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
  

​*Brooks Brothers White w/ Blue/Tan Mini Check -** $17*
Size: Tagged Medium (see measurements 16-35)
Neck (laying flat): 16"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
Two new spare buttons
Button-down collar
Nice fabric
Center back pleat
         

*Brooks Brothers Black Micro Check - **$17*
Size: Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"

   

*Thomas Pink Dark Blue Babycord - **$25*
Size: Tagged Medium
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Really nice "cord" material
Nice buttons
Button-down collar
Dark navy color
Pictures do not do this shirt justice.
           

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label Solid Blue -**$60 -> $55*
Size: Tagged 15.5-34 (see measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
Made in England
Really nice material
THICK buttons
French cuffs
Spread collar
Reinforced gusset

    ​       

*Paul Stuart Solid Pink French Cuff Dress Shirt - **$25*
Size: NOT TAGGED
Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Buttons
Cuff links not included
          

*Paul Stuart Solid Blue French Cuff Dress Shirt - $25*
Size: NOT TAGGED
Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Buttons
Cuff links not included
          

*Brooks Brothers Dark Blue - **$17*
Size: 16-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Tiny tiny spot on left arm
Pleated Shoulders
100% Cotton
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Button
         

*Truzzi Blue Check Button Down Dress Shirt - $50 -> $45*
Size: 16.5|42 (See measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25" 
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
2 Buttons should be re-sewn
Super THICK Buttons
45 Deg Cut Cuffs
Tons of handwork
2 Extra Buttons - 1 each size
           

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White Blue/Tan Plaid - $28*
Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
No Chest Pocket
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
Double Button Cuff
          
*
Hart Schaffner Marx White Purple Stripe - **$15*
Size: Tagged 16.5-34
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
Split Back Yoke
Nice Buttons
        

*Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Red Blue Mini Check - $28*
Size: Tagged 16.5-35
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
Cloth woven in Italy
Made in USA
Extra Thick Buttons
Single Needle Stitching
Split Back Yoke
Double Button Cuff
         

*Thomas Pink White Blue/Red Stripe - **$35*
Size: Tagged 16.5-36.5
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.75"
Really nice material
Split back yoke
Nice buttons
French Cuff - Adjustable size
Reinforced gussets
Nice stitching details


----------



## vexco

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That Pendleton is beautiful.


Thank you. It actually fits me pretty well but I've had it for a while now and just never get around to wearing it...



Taken Aback said:


> Ditto. In fact, I've seen the same jacket in worse condition, and _still_ not in my size. *sigh*


What size/measurements?



TweedyDon said:


> Please don't tempt me any more!


Be tempted, TweedyDon!


----------



## Taken Aback

vexco said:


> What size/measurements?


It may also have been a large (or a medium), but it was quite frayed at the back of the collar. It was heartbreaking, so back on the rack it went.


----------



## Sully

Allen Edmonds "Cody" black tassel loafers.
Size 10 C
$65.00 Shipped CONUS
Add these loafers with this pair of Alden 965 AWW's. Both pair combined $175.00 Shipped CONUS
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1296540#post1296540


----------



## Fratelli

New stuff:

Brooks Brothers Navy Pinstripe Sack Suit 3/2 roll 42L
- 3/2 roll
- half lined
- center vent
- sack cut
- flap pockets
- flat front trousers, fitted for suspenders
- coin pocket

Measures: 42L

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 18.75
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 23.5

Waist: 35 + 1 extra inch to let out
Rise: 12
Inseam: 27.5 + 1.5 cuff

Condition: Excellent, no tears, stains, or rips.










1960s Brooks Brothers Olive Sack Washable Poplin Suit 3/2 roll 42 L
1960s Brooks Brothers Olive Sack Washable Poplin Suit

- Washable
- natural shoulders
- 1960s
- Sack fit
- 3/2 roll
- patch hip pockets
- flant front, pleated

Measures: 42L

Chest: 22
Length: 32
Sleeves: 24.5
Shoulders: 18

Waist: 38 (no room to let out)
Rise: 12.5
Inseam: 29.5 with 1.75 pleats










1960s Green Glenplaid Sack Suit

- sack fit
- natural shoulders
- made for Boyd's in St. Louis USA
- This is green with a burgundy check 
- flat front with pleats

Measures: 40R

Chest: 21
Sleeves: 25
Shoulders: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 34 + 3 to let out
Rise: 12
Inseam 29 + 2 from pleats










John Weitz Suit 40 L

-darted front 
-center vent
- flap pockets
- strips are blue, gold, and burgundy 
-flat front

Measures: 40 L

Chest: 21
Sleeves: 25.75
Shoulders: 18
Length: 32

Waist: 32 + 2 extra
Rise: 12.5
Inseam: 32.5 + 1.5 extra room

Condition: Excellent. No tears, no stains, no rips.


----------



## MicTester

Fratelli said:


> New stuff:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Navy Pinstripe Sack Suit 3/2 roll 42L
> 
> 1960s Brooks Brothers Olive Sack Washable Poplin Suit 3/2 roll 42 L
> 
> 1960s Green Glenplaid Sack Suit
> 
> John Weitz Suit 40 L


I notice that you have measurements on etsy, but it may also help if you pasted respective measurements here.


----------



## Tilton

It's a long shot, but I'm looking to buy some 13D or 12.5E black lace ups. PTB's, wing tips, captoe, etc. 

Someone tell me they've got something!


----------



## sbdivemaster

MicTester said:


> I notice that you have measurements on etsy, but it may also help if you pasted respective measurements here.


And prices.


----------



## JWH

Gentlemen, I am a military member who recently was relocated to the steamy south. I am in the market for summer jackets and lightweight trousers.

My measurements:
43R jacket (sack, if possible, larger arms),
16.5 x 34/35 shirt,
34 x 32 trousers (fuller thighs and seat, flat front)
10D shoes.

I have a good selection of heavier suits and jackets from J Press and Brooks Brothers, but nothing for those hot and humid days. I purchased a fully-lined J Press poplin suit last summer, which I love, but I'm looking for odd jackets in the partially-to-fully unlined variety. I'm a sucker for checks, seersucker, chambray, etc. I've considered madras, but I think that _might_ be a little much for me.

Many of the jackets I try on (especially from BB, some of the more "contemporary" purveyors) fit me across the shoulders, will inevitably require taking in around the waist, and have very tight/slim arms.

I spend most of my time in uniform; when I get a chance to go out on the town, it's normally in a more casual setting. I'd prefer somewhat casual odd jackets and trousers. 

Thank you,
-JW


----------



## sbdivemaster

JWH said:


> Gentlemen, I am a military member who recently was relocated to the steamy south. I am in the market for summer jackets and lightweight trousers.
> 
> My measurements:
> 43R jacket (sack, if possible),
> 16.5 x 34/35 shirt,
> 34 x 32 trousers (fuller thighs and seat, flat front)
> 10D shoes.
> 
> -JW


Welcome to the forums! I sent you a PM about some shirts.


----------



## Fratelli

*Cricketeer Chambray and Arrow Cum Laude*

A couple of new items in the store today and one item that has been updated. I am also going to be going through my inventory and retaking pictures.

OCBD Arrow Cum Laude SS Pink Shirt 15.5
Measures: 
Neck: 15.5
Chest: 21.5
Shoulders: 18










Cricketeer Chambray Jacket 42S 
Measures:
Chest: 22
Sleeves: 23
Shoulders: 17.5
Length: 29.5
Lapels: 4.5


----------



## CMDC

Anyone interested in a Brooks Bros polo, size L, in light blue? Saw one today but passed on it because polos haven't been moving for me on the exchange. I can go back and grab it. It'd be $20 conus. The logo is the same color as the shirt so it blends in.


----------



## ATL

Anyone interested in this vintage Coach messenger, made in the USA by hard working Americans who most likely lived in the Northeast and filled their days with tradly activities, such as pipe smoking, tweed appreciating and rye whiskey drinking? That's trad, right?

https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/ad/ada585a5_DSC_0001.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/bb/bba8c3e9_DSC_0014.jpeg

It could use a bit of restitching in parts (a small bit) and some conditioning love, but it's in pretty great shape. If nobody here wants it for $150 shipped (or offer), I'll spruce it up and hit ebay.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*NEED SOME BEATER SHOES FOR THIS SUMMER?*

Giving these a bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LLB Handsewn Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 8 M*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; some mild creasing out front.
> When I found these, they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up,
> tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ;
> water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!
> *SIZE 8 M*
> 
> *PRICE: $25 CONUS* (I will also consider trade for warm color trad repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## catside

*39-41R JPress 3/2 sack suit, blue* (not navy), lightweight wool, very relaxed type of weave almost but not exactly hopsackish. See measurements because I'm afraid this thing is tailored to strange size but the tag has both 44 and 39. more like a 39 to 41. Made in Canada and pinched to full canvas. Pants are flat front with coin pocket. Very good shape and I could not see any flaws. Came from cleaners but you will need to get it pressed on arrival bc I am going to ship it in a medium size flat rate priority box.
*$100 CONUS* should do it.
Open to trade. Any Press or even non-trad fancy Italian or Oxxford etc. lightweight suit which is really 43-44R range, any wearable shell shoe which is 9E or 9.5 would be suitable subjects to trade. 
Measures in inches:
Chest PtoP =21
SH:19
BOC: 30.5
Sleeves: 24 and a quarter with an extra inch
Waist 17.5 plus 3 inches extra
Inseam 28.5 +1 inch extra+ 1.5 inch cuff

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/dsc00441ag.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/dsc00447o.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/dsc00440ej.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/dsc00445v.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/dsc00438zy.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/dsc00446sk.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/dsc00443n.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/dsc00442el.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/dsc00448iq.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*be a part of Trad. History!*

*From the Father of The Thrift Exchange....

The Great Joe Tradly Wardrobe Sell-Off Begins Tomorrow!*

*Almost everything is in absolutely pristine condition, and some items are completely unworn with original tags still attached!*

*Suits, jackets, pants, cords, shirts, shoes and ties! 3/2 sack suits, a seersucker suit, Madras jackets, and more!
*
*J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Loro Piana fabrics, and more!*

*If you're a size 44 to 46, I strongly suggest you start filling those PayPal accounts tonight!* 

*UPDATE: I'll be posting JT's items in several posts over the next few days, starting tomorrow afternoon: 
Jackets, Suits, Ties, Shirts, and Trousers!*

*And if you're not a 44-46, I have over 50 other jackets and suits yet to post (Oxxford, J. Press, Brooks, pure cashmere Armani suit, and more), plus shoes, trousers (including USA-Made Murray's Reds and patchwork Madras), and shirts, from **myself**, **efdll**, and **32rollandrock**!*​


----------



## catside

Oh! the suspense! 44 you say?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Do we have a specific time for when the doors open?


----------



## CMDC

A few really nice pieces today...

Burberry navy blazer.
2 button, darted. Single vent

Beautiful condition. No issues. If you don't mind darts you won't find a much nicer blazer.

Tagged 43R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +2.5

$45 conus



















Three nice sets of braces. All are in excellent to like new condition.

From L to R: Brooks Brothers (green; tagged XL) $20; Trafalgar (burgundy w/stripe) $18; un-labeled solid burgundy, but Made in USA $15.
No wear or creasing to any of the leather.










Brooks Brothers Hudson khakis
33 x 34. Flat front
Like new condition

*SOLD*


----------



## vexco

Gonna price-drop these because I need them gone. Closet and extra bedroom space...is non existent.



vexco said:


> Woolrich buffalo plaid jacket. Fleece-lined and really warm. Absolutely no flaws, holes or anything. Size *SMALL*. Asking *$38 shipped CONUS OBO.>>>>$33 shipped CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/pSlWi.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EBgGN.jpg
> 
> Pendleton jacket. Not sure how to describe it really. No lining, 100% wool, 4 pocket front, suede elbow patches. Absolutely no flaws*. **size LARGE.* Asking *$38 shipped CONUS OBO.>>>$35 shipped CONUS OBO.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jEdVr.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/W7uhs.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/WgTf9.jpg


----------



## workthatwedo

vexco said:


> Gonna price-drop these because I need them gone. Closet and extra bedroom space...is non existent.


Every time I see that Woolrich I wish it were medium. Their current offering doesn't look as good.


----------



## vexco

workthatwedo said:


> Every time I see that Woolrich I wish it were medium. Their current offering doesn't look as good.


Haha, yeah. I remember you pm'ing me about it before. I wish it would have worked for you!


----------



## Bernie Zack

The suspense is KILLING me. POST THE PRECIOUS ALREADY!



TweedyDon said:


> *From the Father of The Thrift Exchange....
> 
> The Great Joe Tradly Wardrobe Sell-Off Begins Tomorrow!*
> 
> *Almost everything is in absolutely pristine condition, and some items are completely unworn with original tags still attached!*
> 
> *Suits, jackets, pants, cords, shirts, shoes and ties! 3/2 sack suits, a seersucker suit, Madras jackets, and more!
> *
> *J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Loro Piana fabrics, and more!*
> 
> *If you're a size 44 to 46, I strongly suggest you start filling those PayPal accounts tonight!*
> 
> *UPDATE: I'll be posting JT's items in several posts over the next few days, starting tomorrow afternoon:
> Jackets, Suits, Ties, Shirts, and Trousers!*
> 
> *And if you're not a 44-46, I have over 50 other jackets and suits yet to post (Oxxford, J. Press, Brooks, pure cashmere Armani suit, and more), plus shoes, trousers (including USA-Made Murray's Reds and patchwork Madras), and shirts, from **myself**, **efdll**, and **32rollandrock**!*​


----------



## jkidd41011

Fingers crossed on an Oxxford 46 Suit


----------



## vwguy

I'm debating cancelling my out of town excursion tomorrow just to see what TweedyDon is going to post up, ah!

Brian


----------



## Hitch

*GONE*

Found some A&E brown/walnut wingtips in 11D . They show some age but no major scuffs etc. I think it said ' Fairview' inside ,but Im going on memory. I didnt pick them up but they are local. If they are something you can use let me know.(pm)


----------



## M Go Crimson

This should be interesting


----------



## hockeyinsider

Waiting . . .



TweedyDon said:


> *From the Father of The Thrift Exchange....
> 
> The Great Joe Tradly Wardrobe Sell-Off Begins Tomorrow!*
> 
> *Almost everything is in absolutely pristine condition, and some items are completely unworn with original tags still attached!*
> 
> *Suits, jackets, pants, cords, shirts, shoes and ties! 3/2 sack suits, a seersucker suit, Madras jackets, and more!
> *
> *J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Loro Piana fabrics, and more!*
> 
> *If you're a size 44 to 46, I strongly suggest you start filling those PayPal accounts tonight!*
> 
> *UPDATE: I'll be posting JT's items in several posts over the next few days, starting tomorrow afternoon:
> Jackets, Suits, Ties, Shirts, and Trousers!*
> 
> *And if you're not a 44-46, I have over 50 other jackets and suits yet to post (Oxxford, J. Press, Brooks, pure cashmere Armani suit, and more), plus shoes, trousers (including USA-Made Murray's Reds and patchwork Madras), and shirts, from **myself**, **efdll**, and **32rollandrock**!*​


----------



## Fratelli

Wanted to get this up before TweedyDon and if he has anything in a 38 or 40 S you better watch out cause I may just buy it: ~

Classic Woolf Brothers Tan Check Sports Coat 38L
- Darted fronts
-flap pockets
- center vent
- light weight wool

Woolf Brothers was a Kansas City based clothier with roots back t the 1860s following the American Civil War when two brothers, Samuel and Alfred moved from New York to the Midwest.

Measures: 36L - 38L

Chest: 19.5
Sleeves: 26.5 (they were lengthened to the max)
shoulders: 17.25
Length: 32

Condition: Excellent condition. Though you will notice some press marks from it was let out at the sleeve.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tweedy Don just called. He's been summoned out of the country unexpectedly and so will not be posting any wares this weekend. He apologizes deeply for the short notice. So all of you can just go on about your business and not check your computers again until next Friday. Really, you can. It's safe.



vwguy said:


> I'm debating cancelling my out of town excursion tomorrow just to see what TweedyDon is going to post up, ah!
> 
> Brian


----------



## AlanC

Waiting for that Tweedy-Tradly listing? Money burning a hole in your pocket? Then you need a...

*Brooks Brothers* rain shell
Made in USA
half-lined
Size: no tagged size, but measures to *L/XL* (see measurements)

Yours for only $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Great for spring-fall when it rains but not cold. All the bells and whistles. I picked up a rain shell recently, and love the thing.

Great condition, could use a freshening dry cleaning and press.

Chest P2P: 26"
Sleeve from center of neck (like a shirt): 34.5"
Length from BoC: 47"

















Label: https://i.imgur.com/Ax9A3l.jpg
Care label: https://i.imgur.com/wgzn7l.jpg
Lining: https://i.imgur.com/N3jxtl.jpg


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> Tweedy Don just called. He's been summoned out of the country unexpectedly and so will not be posting any wares this weekend. He apologizes deeply for the short notice. So all of you can just go on about your business and not check your computers again until next Friday. Really, you can. It's safe.


Faking a run for a touchdown pass, eh?


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Tweedy Don just called. He's been summoned out of the country unexpectedly and so will not be posting any wares this weekend. He apologizes deeply for the short notice. So all of you can just go on about your business and not check your computers again until next Friday. Really, you can. It's safe.


Dude, I heard the Wabash Ave. GW is having a Buy-1-Get-10-Free sale! If you hurry, I bet you can score some Van Hausen shirts and Merona shorts...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Actually, today is 49-cent day, but there's nothing to pick up. I was there twenty minutes before closing yesterday.

Nice try.



sbdivemaster said:


> Dude, I heard the Wabash Ave. GW is having a Buy-1-Get-10-Free sale! If you hurry, I bet you can score some Van Hausen shirts and Merona shorts...


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I'd be all over that BB rain shell from Alan if I didn't already have so many. They're fab.


----------



## hockeyinsider

As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which is $7 a shirt for priority mail within the continental United States. If you’re interested, please send me a private message.

Polo Ralph Lauren estate collar, classic fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 2 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren estate sport collar. Size M (15 1/2 neck and 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 3 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren Rhodes collar, custom fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 1 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 4 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren Philip collar shirt. Size 16-40/41 (34 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 8 if you make an enquiry.


Alex Cannon shirt. Size 15 1/2, 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12. Please identify as shirt 2 if you make an enquiry.


New & Lingwood shirt size 15 neck 38 (approximately 33/34 sleeve). The shirt has white French cuffs. Very good condition. $15


Peter Millar shirt size medium (approximately 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $12


Lands' End shirt size 15-15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $12


Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12


Lands' End shirt (tailored fit) size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12


Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12


----------



## hockeyinsider

As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which is $7 a sweater for priority mail within the continental United States. If you’re interested, please send me a private message.

J. Crew collegiate stripe 100% lambswool sweater. Size medium. Very good condition. $14.


J. Crew spring/summer nautical-style sweater. 100% cotton. Size medium. Good to very good condition. $10


----------



## hockeyinsider

As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which is $5 a belt for priority mail within the continental United States. If you're interested, please send me a private message.

Far left: Blue nautical-style Polo Ralph Lauren belt. 100% cotton. Size large. Very good condition. $7 *Sold*

Far right: Blue seersucker J. Crew belt. 100% cotton. Size large/extra-large. Very good condition. $5.

From top to bottom:

Madras J. Crew belt. 100% cotton. Size large/extra-large. Very good condition. $5.

100% silk Sero belt. Size large. Very good condition. $5.

Striped J. Crew belt. Size medium/large. Very good condition. $5. *Sold*

Striped Polo Ralph Lauren made-in-America belt. Size medium/large. Very good condition. $7. *Sold*

Striped J. Crew belt. Size large/extra-large. Very good condition. $5.


----------



## bigwordprof

Just back from BB clearance center. Picked up some 9C shell cordovan burgundy Tassel loafers. New with X inside to prevent return to BB retail store. PM me if interested, pics to follow soon as I can get to a camera.


----------



## MicTester

I like my shirts the same color/design on the left and the right sides. Looks like I don't belong on the trad side of fashion


----------



## tonylumpkin

NOS Alan McAfee burgundy tassels loafers. Asking $97.50 shipped CONUS


----------



## catside

^I wish I didn't hate tassel loafers. What beauties at a great price.


----------



## dorji

Poplin sack from Huntington still available (pg 700) Shoot me a PM if interested- any offer welcome. I would hate to send this back to the thrift...:icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

*And so it begins.... next post--suits!*

*JOE TRADLY'S JACKET SUMMER EXTRAVAGANZA!

Were I working for one of the more august British or New England auction houses I would describe this selection of jackets as being

"The Property of a Gentleman"

All of these jackets are in size 44 or 46 and all are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. They all come with full provenance, and in some cases are unworn, and come with tags attached.

Please note that all of these jackets are currently stored in a cedar closet on appropriately-sized Setwell hangers.

As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS: International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost. Insurance is included in shipping cost for all orders over $100.


Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Madras jacket. WORN ONCE!*

*Claimed!*

This jacket was purchased new very, very recently by its original owner, and was worn very carefully only once. As such, it is in pristine condition.

And it's a beautiful jacket. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, half-canvassed and quarter lined, its Madras patterning is simply wonderful--muted sepia tones of blue, cream, and rose pink, this is incredibly versatile, and will receive far more wear than the more colourful Madras jackets. The lining is a perfectly matched cream. Plus, if you want "Mad Men" credentials by hearkening back to the preppy Golden Era, a jacket very similar to this (perhaps even this type of jacket!) was worn by Jeffrey Graves in Season 3.

This jacket has three button cuffs, flap pockets, and a single center vent. As noted, it has been worn once carefully from new, and so is in pristine condition. It is 100% cotton.

*Asking just $125, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4








       

*2) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*

Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32








     

*3) GORGEOUS J. Press guncheck 3/2 sack.*

This is absolutely beautiful, and if there was any hope it could be tailored to a 39L it wouldn't be here, as I'd have claimed it! Made for J. Press as a classic 3/2 sack, this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It is cut from lighter-medium-weight cloth, and so would be suitable for three season wear, with the omitted season being (a cold) winter. The colourway of this guncheck is absolutely gorgeous, with a base check of moss and chestnut bark, and a wonderful overcheck of autumnal bracken and russet. This is a really, really beautiful jacket! It features three button cuffs and a single hook vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a very small and faint mark on the front right pocket, as shown. I didn't spot this until I was examining it to post its description here--hence the rather odd pictures!--which shows how inconspicuous this mark is. But, it is there, and so for this reason and this reason only this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was, of course, made in the USA.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/16








      

*4) J. Press "Pressidential" 3/2 sack--SUPERB condition.*

This is simply stunning!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this jacket is from J. Press' "Pressidential" line, and as such it cost betweeen $795 and $950 when new... which was not very long ago at all. It absolutely superb condition, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It also features four button cuffs, and a single center hook vent. The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful, as it is patterning--a lovely and versatile smaller glen plaid check. My pictures really don't do this gorgeous jacket justice! (Please do see the close-ups, though, to get some idea of its beauty.) This is in superb condition.

*Asking $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 31 1/2








      

*5) STUNNING HAND TAILORED GOLDEN FLEECE 3/2 SACK BLAZER in LORO PIANA Super 130s, by Brooks Brothers!*

This is absolutely stunning! First, this blazer was Hand Tailored in the USA as part of Brooks Brothers' flagship Golden Fleece line--and the tailoring is impeccable. The quality of the tailoring is matched by the quality of the fabric--a superb Super 130's wool from Loro Piana, in a wonderful classic dark navy. The cut of the jacket matches the beauty of its tailoring and fabric, being a classic 3/2 sack with two PATCH POCKETS at front and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined and half-canvassed. This jacket is in superb condition; the front breast pocket is still basted shut, and the original owner had not got around to adding the standard enamel Golden Fleece buttons to it, so you can surmise form this how often it was worn. The complete set of original buttons are included with this jacket, and can be attached by the new owner, possibly after tailoring so that it fits to perfection.

I dread to think how much this precious beauty cost originally, but how about just *$125, boxed, shipped and insured, or lower offer*? You won't find a blazer of this quality at this price anywhere else!

*Tagged a 46R, and measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 5/8








       

*6) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.

It originally *cost $250, so how about $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

*7) STUNNING Southwick 3/2 sack with perfect blue overcheck!*

The originalowner of this inckluded a note in the pocket noting "Is this stunning or what?", and I have to agree--it is. Cut from a beautiful, buttery-soft cloth, the colourway is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Autumn--a base of golden-oat herringbone, with a perfect periwinkle and pale blue overcheck, this really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. It is, of course, a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful, soft lapel roll. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 9/16
Length: 31 1/2








    

*8) WORN JUST ONCE! BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in Loro Piana Camelhair.*

This is absolutely beautiful, was purchased at full price last year by its original owner, and worn just ONCE, very carefully--and so it is in pristine condition. (It comes complete with its original spare buttons, in their original package.)

Cut from wonderfully luxurious Loro Piana camelhair, this beautiful jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS, three button cuffs (featuring football buttons), and a single centre vent that culminates a lovely lapped centre seam. It's Brooks "Madison" model. This jacket is also fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed. It is, of course, in absolutely superb condition, being basically new and unworn.

It's gorgeous, *and an absolute steal at just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4








      

*9) TRAD GRAIL!!! GORGEOUS 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS and ORIGINAL TAGS AND PATCH!*

This post wouldn't be complete without at least one grail... and this is it!

A stunning, stunning 3/2 sack blazer in classic heavier mid-weight cloth, with the ever-desirable and incredibly rare THREE PATCH POCKETS, with the breast pocket being the classic U-shape that's only really perfected by Brooks. This blazer also features a lovely lapel roll, classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. The buttons are lovely--antiqued, and featuring the traditional "dead sheep" logo of Brooks'. Please note that one of the cuff buttons of this jacket has detached, but this is included, together with the original set of spares. This jacket also comes with its original Brooks Brothers blazer patch, and all of the original tags, although these are not attached. It does have two minor flaws: Two small marks, one on the lapel and one on the front closure seam--I only just noticed these when listing it, so they're faint, and likely will come out with dry cleaning. But because of these this jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*This was $498 retail, so how about $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?

Tagged a 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

















          

*10) CLASSIC J. Press 3/2 sack blazer!*

*Claimed!*

A trad. classic! This is a wonderful 3/2 sack blazer from J. Press' "Presstige" line. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It comes complete with its original set of spare buttons. This features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It does have some minor flaws from wear; there is some minor fading to the back of the collar at the top, and a minor mark on the back--both of these are very minor and I couldn't capture them on camera. It also has a mark on the lapel, which is faint and might likely come off with dry cleaning, and a minor rip to the lining by one of the interior pockets. Given these issues this is still a very good, serviceable blazer from Press, which is in Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

FYI: #9 in TweedyDon's listing above is the semi-infamous University Blazer Brooks brought out ca. 2005. I have one, it's great, and they're super rare. Someone should jump on that.

HL


----------



## CMDC

Wow. 

Really...wow.

I've got no skin in this game so let the pm'ing begin.


----------



## Taken Aback

Who else is regretting not ordering the salad instead more often?


----------



## firedancer

TA, just buy em now and make them your new diet plan


----------



## Taken Aback

I already have such incentives sitting at the back of my closet....and likely destined for this thread.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Very jealous of the 44's and 46's...


----------



## workthatwedo

Brooks Brothers Makers ($20 shipped) 
Button-Down
15 1/2 - 33
Relaxed Fit
Made in USA










Brooks Brothers Makers ($20 shipped) 
Button-Down
15 1/2 - 34
Made in USA










Brooks Brothers Makers Tie ($15 shipped)
All Silk
Made in USA










Brooks Basics Tie ($15 shipped)
Pure Silk
Made in USA


----------



## Bernie Zack

PM sent on the B/B 3/2 sack madras sport coat.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A gentle reminder It is generally considered bad form to post "PM sent" on this thread. Sellers know to clear their in boxes, especially on a deal like this. Sellers--with the exception of TD--are also honest, which also negates the need for the dreaded "PM sent." Lastly, and not to point any fingers at all, anyone who sells here has had experience with PM-senters who never came through and scared other buyers off.

So, please don't do it.

That aside, I breathed a massive "whew" when I saw TD's offerings. They are plenty fine, make no mistake. But I already have most everything here, or its equivalent, which is a testament to the Exchange from which many of these staples were acquired. For those in need, however, this is an epic offering. Take full advantage, and deplete your bank accounts before Round Two comes around. I remain lying in wait...



Bernie Zack said:


> PM sent on the B/B 3/2 sack madras sport coat.


----------



## randomdude

Looking for grosgrain ribbon belts or surcingle belts to fit a size 36" or 38" waist. PM me please if you have something. Thanks.


----------



## Hardiw1

Couple of belts 10$ each shipped

Moonshineusa.com d-ring - size:M - AVALIABLE

Footjoy golf belt - size: S - SOLD


----------



## Bernie Zack

Thanks Rockandroll. I was not aware that "PM SENT" was an inappropriate post on this forum. I can assure you that it was meant only to alert TweedyDon that I had sent a PM, and NOT to attempt to scare any one off. I have purchased from him (and others) previously, so I can assure you there was no malevolent intent. Hadn't thought of that "scaring off" intention before, but I believe your logic to be completely sound, and I shall refrain from using it again so as to discourage others. Thanks again.



32rollandrock said:


> A gentle reminder It is generally considered bad form to post "PM sent" on this thread. Sellers know to clear their in boxes, especially on a deal like this. Sellers--with the exception of TD--are also honest, which also negates the need for the dreaded "PM sent." Lastly, and not to point any fingers at all, anyone who sells here has had experience with PM-senters who never came through and scared other buyers off.
> 
> So, please don't do it.
> 
> That aside, I breathed a massive "whew" when I saw TD's offerings. They are plenty fine, make no mistake. But I already have most everything here, or its equivalent, which is a testament to the Exchange from which many of these staples were acquired. For those in need, however, this is an epic offering. Take full advantage, and deplete your bank accounts before Round Two comes around. I remain lying in wait...


----------



## TweedyDon

*And now... suits! Next post: Ties!*

*JOE TRADLY'S TRAD SUIT EXTRAVAGANZA!*

*Were I working for one of the more august British or New England auction houses I would describe this selection of suits as being*

*"The Property of a Gentleman"*

*All of these suits are in size 44 or 46 and all are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. They all come with full provenance, and some are pristine. *

_*Please note that all of these suits are currently stored in a cedar closet on appropriately-sized Setwell hangers.
*_
As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

Also as always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*: International inquiries are very welcome, *with shipping at cost. Insurance is included in shipping cost for all orders over $100.*

*Please PM with interest and offers*!​
*1) PRISTINE J. Press 3/2 sack in solid grey. *

*CLAIMED!
*
This is pristine, have been purchased new by its original owner and never worn. As such, this is that on-line rarity, a genuine NWOT suit!

Cut from wonderfully soft solid grey wool cloth with a wonderful hand and drape, this is a classic wardrobe staple suit, offered here for literlaly pennies on the dollar--when purchased, this cost a small fortune.

This suit absolutely gorgeous. A classic 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single hook vent, three button cuffs, and the trousers are flat-front and cuffed. They also feature suspender buttons, and an on-seam change pocket at the waistband. This was Made in Canada. As mentioned above, this is absolutely pristine, and hence a steal since

*I'm asking just $175, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R 41, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+ 1/38)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 5/8

Waist (laid flat): 20
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) with 2" cuff.








      

*2) Cable Car Clothiers cotton poplin 3/2 sack suit*

Remember the great CCC suit event of a few years back? This was one of those! And if you don't know what CCC is, it's basically the West Coast's answer to Ben Silver--lots and lots of wonderful goodies, all at, shall we say, optimistic prices!

Cut from a lovely antique ivory cotton poplin, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack with lapped seams at the shoulders, down the sleeves, and down the centre back. It also has a single vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. I also has patch pockets!! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons on the interior waistband.

This suit is absolutely lovely and perfect for summer! However, it does have some minor flaws, which would take it out of the office and formal cocktail party and into the less formal events where cocktails might spill and lipstick might smear.... It has some very small dark marks on the front, and some also on the back, as shown. It also has a stain in the lining by one of the interior pockets. Given these, this suit is in Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*just $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shouldr: 18 3/4
Length: 31 5/8

Waist (measured flat): 19 3/4
Inseam: 31 (+1 1/4) plus 1 7/8 cuffs.








    
   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut form a terrific miniature herringbone in classic grey, this lovely 3/2 sack is a beautiful example of a trad. classic! It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features two button cuffs, a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $115, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44/39, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 7/8

Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 31, with 1 1/4 cuff.








    

*4) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 summer sack suit*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely dark cream poplin blend (55/45 cotton/poly) that feels almost like a cotton/gabardine blend, this suit is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It has a hook vent, a change pocket on the waist seam, and the trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was Made in Canada.

This suit is in excellent condition, except that it has one tiny dark spot at the end of one cuff, and two fainter similar spots on the other sleeve, near the cuff. Because of these mars, this is only in Very Good condition, and hence I'm

*asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, this measures*

Chest: 22 5/8
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 5/8

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) plus 1 3/16 cuff.








      

*5) STUNNING heavier Southwick 3/2 sack in grey pinstripe*

This is absolutely wonderful--I wish that it fit me!

Cut from a wonderful heavier dark navy cloth with a terrific creamy-blue pinstripe, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This suit features four buttons cuffs, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is, overall, simply wonderful! It also has a centre vent, the trousers are flat-front and cuffed, and it was Made in the USA. This is Southwick's "Douglas" model. If this fits you,. grab it--it's wonderful! It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/8

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuff.








     

*6) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $30!*

This is great--a classic 3/2 sack suit in grey, with a lovely pinstripe in alternating white and lilac. This suit has a lovely lapel roll, a single center hook vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Made in the USA.

The jacket is in wonderful condition, but the trousers have been repaired on one side, as shown. This is still a very serviceable suit, and would be great as a starter suit, or a beater suit--perfect for an internship, or for going out in! As such, this is priced at

*just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 5/8 (+ 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff.








       

*7) TRAD SUMMER CLASSIC! J. Press seersucker 3/2 sack suit!*

*CLAIMED!*

WONDERFUL! How often do these come along, and in this condition? NOT OFTEN!

This is a lovely seersucker 3/2 sack suit from J. Press in the classic blue and white combination. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, and feature interior suspender buttons. It was Made in Canada.

This is a beautiful, beautiful suit, and while the original owner has noted that it could use a dry-clean to freshen it up, it's in excellent condition!

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 20 1/2
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1/2). with 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD TIES! Next post--trad. shirts, including Troy, J. Press, Brooks, and Ben Silver!*

TRAD TIES!










As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS: International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost. Insurance is included in shipping cost for all orders over $100.

Please PM with interest and offers!​
1) Regimental bowtie. All silk. Very Good condition. $12 SOLD

 

2) NWT Rugby emblematic bowtie. Pristine. $20

 

3) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $10.

 

4) Land's End regimental. Excellent. $15. SOLD

 

5) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent. $16.

 

6) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $8.

  

7) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemish, as shown. $8

 

8) Land's End regimental. Excellent. $12.

 

9) Brooks Brothers stripes. Excellent! $16.

 

10) Brooks Brothers 346 emblematic. Excellent! $15.

 

11) Charles Trywhitt pattern. Minor blemishes, as shown. $12.



 

12) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $12.

 

13) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $12.

 

14) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $15


----------



## Bernie Zack

That is a FANTASTIC seersucker suit! If I hadn't purchased a brand new one recently from a different retailer very recently, which I shall not name (initials are JAB!) I would scoop this up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Taken Aback

You still should if this fits.


----------



## AlanC

So the question is, what is the good stuff that Joe is keeping, or has he given up Trad to wear velvet track suits and gold chains?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming soon!*

*Tomorrow*: Shirts and trousers from Joe Tradly--including J. Press, Bill's, bleeding Madras, and Reds!

*Later this week*: A beautiful Lily Pulitzer salmon-pink blazer with patch pockets, seersucker and pincord jackets, and some wonderful Madras trousers--and more!


----------



## Hardiw1

AlanC said:


> So the question is, what is the good stuff that Joe is keeping, or has he given up Trad to wear velvet track suits and gold chains?


I was wondering the same thing. What is this guy wearing now???


----------



## Bernie Zack

I know, I know!!! It would fit PERFECTLY! Arrrrgh!


Taken Aback said:


> You still should if this fits.


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> *Tomorrow*: Shirts and trousers from Joe Tradly--including J. Press, Bill's, bleeding Madras, and Reds!


Did you say bleeding madras!? You have my attention.

Brian


----------



## catside

TweedyDon said:


> *Tomorrow*: Shirts and trousers from Joe Tradly--including J. Press, Bill's, bleeding Madras, and Reds!
> 
> *Later this week*: A beautiful Lily Pulitzer salmon-pink blazer with patch pockets, seersucker and pincord jackets, and some wonderful Madras trousers--and more!


This is like Kabbaz ads. And should be banned.

:biggrin:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.* (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)

Offers welcome below:

*J. Crew "Broken-In Chinos", 36/30*

NWTs... Button fly and somewhat predistressed. A great pair for the coming vacation season. Color is a (faded) Rust.

$25 shipped.










*Bills Khakis Olive Seersucker M2P, 34*

Also NWTs and unfinished hems. Marked Irreg., but for the life of me I don't see the flaw unless it's this:

Another fantastic pair for the season and maybe a little bit dressier casual vacation or garden party wear.

$35 shipped.










*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL* (see measurements)

For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.

It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant.

It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...

Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"
W: 38", Ins: 35.5"

$75 shipped.










*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)











*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped.











*Robert Talbott White OCBD, 16.5-34*

Excellent condition.

$25 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

catside said:


> This is like Kabbaz ads. And should be banned.
> 
> :biggrin:


I'm working on getting some models to emulate Alex yet more... But so far only 32rollandrock has offered. And the results aren't pretty...


----------



## 32rollandrock

You WISH you could afford my fee.



TweedyDon said:


> I'm working on getting some models to emulate Alex yet more... But so far only 32rollandrock has offered. And the results aren't pretty...


----------



## MicTester

"How to go from 39 to 43 in a week" does not appear to be a popular search question. I am not receiving any credible results. So I guess I will only be a bystander at TD's sale.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Don't Miss Out!*

A few of these remain, so I'm bumping to see if there's any more interest...

*EDIT:* I changed out the picture to show the remaining 3 combs and show the extent of the bent teeth.



sbdivemaster said:


> *I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,
> but Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought
> I'd give 'em a try...*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$6 each, two for $11, All 3 for $15* (I will consider trades for warm color repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *********************************************
> *Genuine Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] Hard Rubber Combs*
> 
> About a year ago, the Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] comb I'd been using for 20+ years finally
> lost enough teeth that it was time for a replacement. Unaware, I picked
> up a new Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] at the store; next day, went to use it after a shower...
> just about lacerated my scalp!
> 
> WTH?!? I came to find out that Ace[SUP]®[/SUP], after 150+ years, stopped
> making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the last 10 years!
> Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China.
> 
> It took me a few months to finally find a proper replacement on feeBay.
> Well, a few weeks back, I came across these at the swap meet, and
> thought some of the members might be in the same situation as I was.
> 
> Click pic for larger view.
> 
> Length: 7"
> Height: 1-1/8"
> Half coarse teeth, half fine teeth
> *PRICE: $6 each*
> 
> These did come on a counter-top display board, so a few of the fine teeth
> are slightly bent, but that will not affect the function and, more importantly,
> the comfort provided by an authentic Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] *hard rubber* comb.
> 
> *$6 each, two for $11, All 3 for $15* (I will consider trades for warm color repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

TweedyDon said:


> I'm working on getting some models to emulate Alex yet more... But so far only 32rollandrock has offered. And the results aren't pretty...


I got a couple of art school girls to model my latest offerings, but I couldn't get either one to come out of the dressing room in that 44XL sack. Guess I should have started them in the OCBD...


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Lands End Seersucker Popover, medium*

Pit to pit: 21.5"
Bottom of collar to hem: 29.75"

Tan seersucker material
35/65 cotton poly blend
Made in the USA
In great shape. No problems to speak of.

$15 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly's Trad Trousers! Next post--Joe's shirts!*

*TRAD TROUSERS*!










*NB: ALL OF THESE TROUSERS ARE FLAT-FRONT! *

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Also as always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*: International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers*!​
*NB: In all cases waist measurements are taken laid flat, and inseam measurements are, well, on the inseam. The amount available to let down is indicated with "+ X".*

1) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $22.

  

2) NWOT BLEEDING MADRAS! Patchwork, and fantastic! Unworn, and unhemmed. Pristine condition. Waist: 20, inseam 35 1/4 unhemmed. $45. SOLD

   

3) Bills Khakis. M1. Very Good condition. Waist 19 1/4, inseam 31 (+1 1/4) with 2" cuff. $28. SOLD

  

4) Land's End Reds. A lovely shade of Nantucket red! Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. $25.

   

5) Orvis khakis (A). Nice heavier khakis. Small scuff mark on cuff. Very Good condition. Waist 19 3/8, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.

 

6) Polo Reds. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 (+1 1/2). Size 36/32. $22.

  

7) Land's End Year Rounders. Grey, size 40. These have a tear in the back, as shown, hence are $6 (shipping cost) or FREE with another pair of trousers. Waist 20, inseam 30 (+1/2) with 2" cuff.

  

8) Orvis khakis. Nice, heavier khakis. Size 40. waist 20 1/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff. Very Good condition. $18.

  

9) Brooks Brothers Madison Flannels. Classic grey, size 40/34. Excellent condition--*these are only been worn twice*! Waist 20, inseam 31 3/8 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs. $45. SOLD

 

10) LL Bean cords. A lovely golden tan! Excellent condition. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1 3/4). $22

  

11) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $25.

 

12) J. Press. Classic grey trousers. Excellent condition! Waist 20 1/8, inseam 30 1/4 (+3/4) with 1 7/8 cuffs. $32. SOLD

 

13) Bills khakis cords. BEAUTIFUL rust colour! Excellent condition, size 40. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. $35.

    

14) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $22


----------



## TweedyDon

*JoeTradly's tradly shirts! Sizes 15.5 to 17.5. (There are some real beauties here!) NEXT POST: Trench coats and raincoats, in 40L, 42R, and 44 S and R.*

*TRAD SHIRTS*!










*All of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Also as always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*: International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers*!​
1) J. Press Madras shirt. This is a RARER long-sleeve madras shirt! Size XL. $38 SOLD

 

2) Brooks Brothers. Light blue; 17-35. $18

 

3) Brooks Brothers. Very pale yellow; 17-35. $18 SOLD

 

4) Polo RL. Regent fit. Yellow. 17-34/35. $18

 

5) Brooks Brothers. Blue and white stripes. 17-35. $18 SOLD

 

6) Brooks Brothers. White. 17-35. $18

 

7) Brooks Brothers 346. Non-iron. Blue; 16-34/35. $14 SOLD

 

8) Ben Silver. A GORGEOUS shirt in the perfect shade of pink; my pictures don't do this justice at all! The fabric is a lovely, thick heavy Oxford cloth, and it was Made in the USA. Size 16.5-35. Asking $35.SOLD

  

9) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $28

   

10) Brooks Brothers. Non-iron. This has a collar ring which will need to be laundered out, and is missing the top button--I'll send along a BB button to replace this with this shirt. This is 15.5-34/35, and just $6--basically, FREE but for the cost of shipping. CLAIMED

  

11) J. Press, by Troy shirtmakers Guild. White, and gorgeous! A great Trad rarity! French cuffs. 17-35. $28 SOLD

 

12) RL Polo. Yarmouth fit. Yellow. 15.5-34. $18

 

*N**OT FROM JT:*

13) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $15

 

14) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $9

  

15) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $15

 

16) Land's End. 17.5-34. This is NWT, BUT it does have a blemish in the shoulder area--a small area of yellowish discolouration.(This was a catalogue return.) Hence, this is FREE with at least one other shirt! CLAIMED!


----------



## TweedyDon

MicTester said:


> "How to go from 39 to 43 in a week" does not appear to be a popular search question. I am not receiving any credible results. So I guess I will only be a bystander at TD's sale.


For now, perhaps... But see what's coming later this week!


----------



## Taken Aback

TweedyDon said:


> 1) J. Press Madras shirt. Size XL. $38


Perhaps it's my screen, but the JP madras looks dark to me. Is that a green/blue/ivory mix? I assume it's a short sleeve; is it?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Some of the pics are off (all that code gets confusing sometimes :icon_smile; are the Polo Reds flat front or pleated?



TweedyDon said:


> *TRAD TROUSERS*!
> 
> 6) Polo Reds. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 (+1 1/2). Size 36/32. $22


----------



## TweedyDon

sbdivemaster said:


> Some of the pics are off (all that code gets confusing sometimes :icon_smile; are the Polo Reds flat front or pleated?


Pictures fixed--thank you! The Reds--like all of these trousers--are flat front. Thanks again!

The Press madras shirt is a long sleeve, in lovely dark moss-green, blue, and ivory, with a subtle English mustard stripe!


----------



## Pentheos

I'm glad Joe is shorter than I am.


----------



## Topsider

AlanC said:


> So the question is, what is the good stuff that Joe is keeping, or has he given up Trad to wear velvet track suits and gold chains?





Hardiw1 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. What is this guy wearing now???


I'm guessing he either put on a little weight or lost a little weight.

Either that, or he's joined a nudist colony.


----------



## Acme

Indeed, apparently he's now a 43R.

Though maybe he's shaped up so he could join that nudist colony.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Have you been to a nudist colony? There are plenty of 44 and 48's, and no shame.



Acme said:


> Indeed, apparently he's now a 43R.
> 
> Though maybe he's shaped up so he could join that nudist colony.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS - 16.5/17 x 35*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 for 1; $35 for 2; $50 for 3; $60 for all 4.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5x35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Maroon University Stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Non-Iron; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 17x35, Slim Fit*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Polo by Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Tan/Blue Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent, As-New Condition*; still had the plastic thingy in the collar when I found it
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Non-Iron; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 for 1; $35 for 2; $50 for 3; $60 for all 4.*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## mrbill12345

PM sent, TweedyDon


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here's a pair of Lands' End brown/dark English tan dress shorts in a size 8.5-D. These are very nice and are in good condition. I'm asking $25, which includes shipping within the continental United States. If interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## mrbill12345

I'm pretty sure it is OK to post stuff from the sales forum here, but if not, I would be glad to remove it. Otherwise, for sale are:

Lands End khaki chinos, 34 waist, approx 33 inseam. New without tags. Flat front, slit pockets. Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS.




























Banana Republic Gavin moleskin trousers. 32 waist and 32 inseam. Straight leg, flat front, slit pockets, new with tags. $45 OBO shipped CONUS.


----------



## sbdivemaster

mrbill12345 said:


> PM sent, TweedyDon


It's kind of a no-no to post "PM sent" messages in the thread...


----------



## vexco

vexco said:


> Woolrich buffalo plaid jacket. Fleece-lined and really warm. Absolutely no flaws, holes or anything. Size *SMALL*. Asking *$33 shipped CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/pSlWi.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EBgGN.jpg
> 
> Pendleton jacket. Not sure how to describe it really. No lining, 100% wool, 4 pocket front, suede elbow patches. Absolutely no flaws*. **size LARGE.* Asking *SOLD!!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jEdVr.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/W7uhs.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/WgTf9.jpg


Pendleton is now sold, Woolrich still available.


----------



## bigwordprof

BB 9C burgundy shell cordovan tassels, marked with X to prevent return to BB retail stores. These are new from a clearance center. Asking $250 shipped conus obo.


----------



## vexco

^^^those are really sweet


----------



## hockeyinsider

Some of the shirts have been marked down . . .



hockeyinsider said:


> As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which is $7 a shirt for priority mail within the continental United States. If you're interested, please send me a private message.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren estate collar, classic fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 2 if you make an enquiry.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren estate sport collar. Size M (15 1/2 neck and 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 3 if you make an enquiry.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Rhodes collar, custom fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 1 if you make an enquiry.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 4 if you make an enquiry.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Philip collar shirt. Size 16-40/41 (34 sleeve). Very good condition. $14. Please identify as shirt 8 if you make an enquiry.
> 
> Alex Cannon shirt. Size 15 1/2, 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12. Please identify as shirt 2 if you make an enquiry.
> 
> New & Lingwood shirt size 15 neck 38 (approximately 33/34 sleeve). The shirt has white French cuffs. Very good condition. $15
> 
> Peter Millar shirt size medium (approximately 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $12 Marked down to $10
> 
> Lands' End shirt size 15-15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. $12 Marked down to $11
> 
> Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12 Marked down to $11
> 
> Lands' End shirt (tailored fit) size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12 Marked down to $11
> 
> Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12 Marked down to $11


----------



## mrbill12345

sbdivemaster said:


> It's kind of a no-no to post "PM sent" messages in the thread...


I know... I was using Tapatalk and accidentally clicked reply, rather than PM. Then, I had to edit the post to not be the PM text, and had to fill it with something! Won't happen again.


----------



## sbdivemaster

mrbill12345 said:


> I know... I was using Tapatalk and accidentally clicked reply, rather than PM. Then, I had to edit the post to not be the PM text, and had to fill it with something! Won't happen again.


Smart phones not so smart, eh? :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

I have a few NOS BB Blue OCBD's with the unlined collar. Sizes 14.5-34 and 15.5-32. $45.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Acme said:


> Indeed, apparently he's now a 43R.
> 
> Though maybe he's shaped up so he could join that nudist colony.


Kind of a weird thing for you to know.

JB


----------



## hockeyinsider

Sold.



hockeyinsider said:


> Lands' End shirt (tailored fit) size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. $12


----------



## hockeyinsider

Sold.



hockeyinsider said:


> Here's a pair of Lands' End brown/dark English tan dress shorts in a size 8.5-D. These are very nice and are in good condition. I'm asking $25, which includes shipping within the continental United States. If interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have two shirts for sale. The buyer is responsible for shipping and handling, which is $7 a shirt. Please send me a private message if you're interested.

Charles Tyrwhitt dress shirt with French cuffs. Light blue. Size 15 1/2 neck, 33 sleeve. Good condition. Asking $8



Polo Ralph Lauren shirt. Yellow and blue check. Size 15 1/2 neck, 32/33 sleeve. Good condition. Asking $11.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Didn't I see you yesterday on the volleyball pitch? Or was it croquet? Any rate, thanks for loaning the shoes.



Joe Tradly said:


> Kind of a weird thing for you to know.
> 
> JB


----------



## Tilton

*Eljo's Of Charlottesville Navy Sack Blazer*

Great feeling, excellent condition navy blazer from a very trad store with very little sign of any wear.
Fully canvassed
Dartless
3/2 roll (could benefit from a re-pressing)
Patch pockets
Center vent
1/4 lining (looks orange in the photos [and being from C'ville it ought to be] but it's really closer to red)
Two button cuff

*Asking: $50*

*Measurements*
Pit to pit: 21.75
Waist: 20.75
Sleeve: 24.5
Collar to hem: 29.75

I don't know why these are sideways. They are orientated correctly on my computer but not when uploaded.


----------



## haporth

*Medallion Toe White Bucks, Cole Haan US Made, 7 D/B...$50.*

A pair of white bucks from Cole Haan with medallion toes and a little bit of brogueing, marked a 7 D/B, nice condition but the heels and in particular one toe will need repair pretty soon, I took a pic of it, I think they are wearable as is but it needs attention, very nice looking shoes though, asking $50...questions/offers welcome.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/nueb908.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/nueb910.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/nueb909.jpg/


----------



## jkidd41011

Additional Price Drops...



jkidd41011 said:


> Aquascutum Sport Coat 42R *Sold*
> 
> -Shoulders 19"
> -Chest 22"
> -Length from BOC 30.5"
> -Sleeves 24"+ (appears to be an extra 1")
> -3 Button/Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bills Khakis M2 (Sz 36 X 32) CLAIMED
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sz L (Not sure this is Trad approved but it's BB) Claimed
> 
> Orvis Sz L $25.00>>>22.00>>>18.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis Sz M $25.00>>>22.00>>>15.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sz M (Not sure this is Trad approved #2 but it's BB) $25.00>>>22.00>>>15.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sz M $20.00>>>12.00 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take $3.00 off each additional item purchased
> 
> *


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> *JOE TRADLY'S JACKET SUMMER EXTRAVAGANZA!
> 
> Were I working for one of the more august British or New England auction houses I would describe this selection of jackets as being
> 
> "The Property of a Gentleman"
> 
> All of these jackets are in size 44 or 46 and all are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. They all come with full provenance, and in some cases are unworn, and come with tags attached.
> 
> Please note that all of these jackets are currently stored in a cedar closet on appropriately-sized Setwell hangers.
> 
> As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Also as always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS: International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost. Insurance is included in shipping cost for all orders over $100.
> 
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Madras jacket. WORN ONCE!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*
> 
> Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.
> 
> *Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) GORGEOUS J. Press guncheck 3/2 sack.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) J. Press "Pressidential" 3/2 sack--SUPERB condition.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) STUNNING HAND TAILORED GOLDEN FLEECE 3/2 SACK BLAZER in LORO PIANA Super 130s, by Brooks Brothers!*
> 
> This is absolutely stunning! First, this blazer was Hand Tailored in the USA as part of Brooks Brothers' flagship Golden Fleece line--and the tailoring is impeccable. The quality of the tailoring is matched by the quality of the fabric--a superb Super 130's wool from Loro Piana, in a wonderful classic dark navy. The cut of the jacket matches the beauty of its tailoring and fabric, being a classic 3/2 sack with two PATCH POCKETS at front and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined and half-canvassed. This jacket is in superb condition; the front breast pocket is still basted shut, and the original owner had not got around to adding the standard enamel Golden Fleece buttons to it, so you can surmise form this how often it was worn. The complete set of original buttons are included with this jacket, and can be attached by the new owner, possibly after tailoring so that it fits to perfection.
> 
> I dread to think how much this precious beauty cost originally, but how about just *$125, boxed, shipped and insured, or lower offer*? You won't find a blazer of this quality at this price anywhere else!
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, and measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.
> 
> It originally *cost $250, so how about $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) STUNNING Southwick 3/2 sack with perfect blue overcheck!*
> 
> The originalowner of this inckluded a note in the pocket noting "Is this stunning or what?", and I have to agree--it is. Cut from a beautiful, buttery-soft cloth, the colourway is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Autumn--a base of golden-oat herringbone, with a perfect periwinkle and pale blue overcheck, this really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. It is, of course, a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful, soft lapel roll. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 9/16
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) WORN JUST ONCE! BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in Loro Piana Camelhair.*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful, was purchased at full price last year by its original owner, and worn just ONCE, very carefully--and so it is in pristine condition. (It comes complete with its original spare buttons, in their original package.)
> 
> Cut from wonderfully luxurious Loro Piana camelhair, this beautiful jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS, three button cuffs (featuring football buttons), and a single centre vent that culminates a lovely lapped centre seam. It's Brooks "Madison" model. This jacket is also fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed. It is, of course, in absolutely superb condition, being basically new and unworn.
> 
> It's gorgeous, *and an absolute steal at just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) TRAD GRAIL!!! GORGEOUS 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS and ORIGINAL TAGS AND PATCH!*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *10) CLASSIC J. Press 3/2 sack blazer!*
> 
> *Claimed!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!
*


TweedyDon said:


> *JOE TRADLY'S TRAD SUIT EXTRAVAGANZA!*
> 
> *Were I working for one of the more august British or New England auction houses I would describe this selection of suits as being*
> 
> *"The Property of a Gentleman"*
> 
> *All of these suits are in size 44 or 46 and all are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. They all come with full provenance, and some are pristine. *
> 
> _*Please note that all of these suits are currently stored in a cedar closet on appropriately-sized Setwell hangers.
> *_
> As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!
> 
> Also as always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*: International inquiries are very welcome, *with shipping at cost. Insurance is included in shipping cost for all orders over $100.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers*!​
> *1) PRISTINE J. Press 3/2 sack in solid grey. *
> 
> *CLAIMED!
> *
> 
> *2) Cable Car Clothiers cotton poplin 3/2 sack suit*
> 
> Remember the great CCC suit event of a few years back? This was one of those! And if you don't know what CCC is, it's basically the West Coast's answer to Ben Silver--lots and lots of wonderful goodies, all at, shall we say, optimistic prices!
> 
> Cut from a lovely antique ivory cotton poplin, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack with lapped seams at the shoulders, down the sleeves, and down the centre back. It also has a single vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. I also has patch pockets!! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons on the interior waistband.
> 
> This suit is absolutely lovely and perfect for summer! However, it does have some minor flaws, which would take it out of the office and formal cocktail party and into the less formal events where cocktails might spill and lipstick might smear.... It has some very small dark marks on the front, and some also on the back, as shown. It also has a stain in the lining by one of the interior pockets. Given these, this suit is in Good condition, and hence I'm asking
> 
> *just $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
> Shouldr: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 5/8
> 
> Waist (measured flat): 19 3/4
> Inseam: 31 (+1 1/4) plus 1 7/8 cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Cut form a terrific miniature herringbone in classic grey, this lovely 3/2 sack is a beautiful example of a trad. classic! It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features two button cuffs, a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $115, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44/39, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 7/8
> 
> Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 31, with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 summer sack suit*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) STUNNING heavier Southwick 3/2 sack in dark navy pinstripe*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful--I wish that it fit me!
> 
> Cut from a wonderful heavier dark navy cloth with a terrific creamy-blue pinstripe, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This suit features four buttons cuffs, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is, overall, simply wonderful! It also has a centre vent, the trousers are flat-front and cuffed, and it was Made in the USA. This is Southwick's "Douglas" model. If this fits you, grab it--it's wonderful! It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 3/8
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 30 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $30!*
> 
> This is great--a classic 3/2 sack suit in grey, with a lovely pinstripe in alternating white and lilac. This suit has a lovely lapel roll, a single center hook vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> The jacket is in wonderful condition, but the trousers have been repaired on one side, as shown. This is still a very serviceable suit, and would be great as a starter suit, or a beater suit--perfect for an internship, or for going out in! As such, this is priced at
> 
> *just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 29 5/8 (+ 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) TRAD SUMMER CLASSIC! J. Press seersucker 3/2 sack suit!*
> 
> *CLAIMED!*


----------



## TweedyDon

The #5 tie from JT's ties has sold--thank you!

Please see other updates above!


----------



## mrbill12345

sbdivemaster said:


> Smart phones not so smart, eh? :icon_jokercolor:


Something like that!


----------



## hockeyinsider

SOLD ...



hockeyinsider said:


> Charles Tyrwhitt dress shirt with French cuffs. Light blue. Size 15 1/2 neck, 33 sleeve. Good condition. Asking $8


----------



## Acme

Joe Tradly said:


> Kind of a weird thing for you to know.
> 
> JB


I was following the thread, and was just curious about the liquidation. I saw that you mentioned in a post several months ago that you were now a different size.

Sorry, I meant no offense by that post.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Have you been to a nudist colony? There are plenty of 44 and 48's, and no shame.


No, never been. I don't sunbathe because it's bad for you (like everything else that used to be enjoyable), and friends have told me (including one whose family used to lease land to sunworshippers) that the prurient interest is better satisfied by a trip to the gentleman's club.


----------



## Acme

vexco said:


> Pendleton is now sold, Woolrich still available.


Those are lovely! Nice finds, Vexco. Old lumberjack jackets are really cool.


----------



## vexco

Acme said:


> Those are lovely! Nice finds, Vexco. Old lumberjack jackets are really cool.


Thank you, sir. If the Woolrich was a L or XL it wouldn't be going anywhere because it's awesome.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Perhaps a shoulder measurement on this would be useful?



Tilton said:


> *Eljo's Of Charlottesville Navy Sack Blazer*
> 
> Great feeling, excellent condition navy blazer from a very trad store with very little sign of any wear.
> Fully canvassed
> Dartless
> 3/2 roll (could benefit from a re-pressing)
> Patch pockets
> Center vent
> 1/4 lining (looks orange in the photos [and being from C'ville it ought to be] but it's really closer to red)
> Two button cuff
> 
> *Asking: $50*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Pit to pit: 21.75
> Waist: 20.75
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Collar to hem: 29.75
> 
> I don't know why these are sideways. They are orientated correctly on my computer but not when uploaded.


----------



## Tilton

Fixed! I knew I was forgetting something.



Tilton said:


> *Eljo's Of Charlottesville Navy Sack Blazer*
> 
> Great feeling, excellent condition navy blazer from a very trad store with very little sign of any wear.
> Fully canvassed
> Dartless
> 3/2 roll (could benefit from a re-pressing)
> Patch pockets
> Center vent
> 1/4 lining (looks orange in the photos [and being from C'ville it ought to be] but it's really closer to red)
> Two button cuff
> 
> *Asking: $50*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Pit to pit: 21.75
> Shoulders: 18
> Waist: 20.75
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Collar to hem: 29.75
> 
> I don't know why these are sideways. They are orientated correctly on my computer but not when uploaded.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> Have you been to a nudist colony? There are plenty of 44 and 48's, and no shame.


----------



## Orgetorix

That Eljo's blazer is awesome.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Orgetorix said:


> That Eljo's blazer is awesome.


Without a doubt. If it were just a little longer everywhere . . .


----------



## Tilton

Orgetorix said:


> That Eljo's blazer is awesome.


I'd love to fit into it, but it just isn't happening. It was a pricey thrift, but it is so great that I couldn't pass it up knowing that someone here will fit it and enjoy it.


----------



## statboy

Lands End Original Oxford, green university stripe, 16.5-36. Fit is between a BB Regular and BB Traditional. $15.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.* (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)

Offers welcome below:

*J. Crew "Broken-In Chinos", 36/30*

Sold!

*Bills Khakis Olive Seersucker M2P, 34*

Sold!

*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL* (see measurements)

For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.

It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant.

It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...

Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"
W: 38", Ins: 35.5"

$75 shipped.*>>>$50!*










*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95 *>>>$80!*

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)











*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped. *>>>$50!*











*Robert Talbott White OCBD, 16.5-34*

Sold!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Only 2 left! Price Drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,
> but Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought
> I'd give 'em a try...*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$6 each, both for $10* (I will consider trades for warm color repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *********************************************
> *Genuine Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] Hard Rubber Combs*
> 
> About a year ago, the Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] comb I'd been using for 20+ years finally
> lost enough teeth that it was time for a replacement. Unaware, I picked
> up a new Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] at the store; next day, went to use it after a shower...
> just about lacerated my scalp!
> 
> WTH?!? I came to find out that Ace[SUP]®[/SUP], after 150+ years, stopped
> making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the last 10 years!
> Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China.
> 
> It took me a few months to finally find a proper replacement on feeBay.
> Well, a few weeks back, I came across these at the swap meet, and
> thought some of the members might be in the same situation as I was.
> 
> Click pic for larger view.
> 
> Length: 7"
> Height: 1-1/8"
> Half coarse teeth, half fine teeth
> *PRICE: $6 each*
> 
> These did come on a counter-top display board, so a few of the fine teeth
> are slightly bent, but that will not affect the function and, more importantly,
> the comfort provided by an authentic Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] *hard rubber* comb.
> 
> *$6 each, both for $10* (I will consider trades for warm color repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## hockeyinsider

New prices . . . As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which is $7 a shirt for priority mail within the continental United States. If you’re interested, please send me a private message.

Polo Ralph Lauren estate collar, classic fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Was $14 now $13. Please identify as shirt 2 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren estate sport collar. Size M (15 1/2 neck and 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Was $14 now $13. Please identify as shirt 3 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren Rhodes collar, custom fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Was $14 now $13. Please identify as shirt 1 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren regent collar, custom fit shirt. Size 15 1/2 M (32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Was $14 now $13. Please identify as shirt 4 if you make an enquiry.


Polo Ralph Lauren Philip collar shirt. Size 16-40/41 (34 sleeve). Very good condition. Was $14 now $13. Please identify as shirt 8 if you make an enquiry.


Alex Cannon shirt. Size 15 1/2, 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Was $12 now $11. Please identify as shirt 2 if you make an enquiry.


New & Lingwood shirt size 15 neck 38 (approximately 33/34 sleeve). The shirt has white French cuffs. Very good condition. $15


Peter Millar shirt size medium (approximately 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Was $12 now $10


Lands' End shirt size 15-15 1/2 neck medium (approximately 32/33 sleeve). Very good condition. Was $12 now $10


Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 33 sleeve. Very good condition. Was $12 now $10


Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Was $12 now $10


----------



## vexco

Updating sold and dropping prices. This stuff has to go!



vexco said:


> Alright, pants time. As before, open to offers regardless of listed price. Hit me up! More pictures available upon request so feel free to PM me.
> 
> Southwick flannel pants. Pleated and cuffed. 18" waist x 30" inseam. 1.5" cuff. *$20 shipped CONUS. SOLD!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Press herringbone pants. Flat-front and cuffed. 19" waist x 32" inseam. 1.75" cuff.* $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filson 100% virgin wool pants. Thick and awesome. Flat-front and uncuffed. 17.5" waist x 30" inseam. *SOLD!!!*
> 
> Have some Zanella's(36x30, 38x30, 40x30 all double pleated and cuffed) available as well for *$18 shipped CONUS per pair.* Pictures available if you're interested but I didn't think this would be the place for them(but will mention).
> 
> Shirts:
> 
> Gitman Bros. Broadcloth. 16.5x33. *$17 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers shirts. *$15 shipped CONUS EACH.
> *
> Size XL: *SOLD!*
> 
> Size 16-XL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 15.5-32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, randomly, would there be any interest in a vintage Hickey Freeman glen-spray topcoat/overcoat? Thing is from the early 60's IIRC and really thick and heavy.


----------



## Hardiw1

Two BB original fit polos
Size: XL 
15$ each shipped


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $92.50
*


tonylumpkin said:


> NOS Alan McAfee burgundy tassels loafers. Asking $97.50 shipped CONUS


----------



## CMDC

^I'm not sure what answer I want for this-as I have too may pairs of shoes already--but is that a 10 in UK or US sizing?


----------



## firedancer

^ I was wondering the same.


----------



## recoveringchef

*AE Park Avenue Black 10 3E*

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue. 10 3E in Black. The pictures aren't very good. I'm unsure which last these were made on, but I don't think it was the most recent one. I have another pair of Park Avenues in the same size and they're larger than these are. I bought these from someone on eBay. I wore them once. The heels are brand new. The soles have lots of life left, as you can see. I paid $100 plus shipping, before the new heels. I would love to just get back what I put in.

$120 shipped CONUS.


----------



## vexco

Found this today. Norman Hilton suit tagged 44T. Super breathable fabric, quarter-lined and single-vented. Pants are flat-front and uncuffed!!! *$65 SHIPPED CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*

Measurements:

Pants Waist: 17.5" with fabric to let out. Pants Inseam: 32". Uncuffed!

S2S: 18". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 25". Length from BOC: 31.5"










more pictures here:

https://i.imgur.com/DcRBK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/FahUh.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/w6gv1.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/IVUtF.jpg


----------



## hockeyinsider

Sold...



> Lands' End shirt size 15 1/2 neck 32/33 sleeve. Very good condition. Was $12 now $10


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Allen Edmonds Lloyd, 10.5 B*






Size 10.5B

More photos

The guy that bought these apparently just wore them around the store. They're in mint condition. The only issue is a mark near the heel of the left shoe. I tried to capture it in a few of the later photos, but it's hardly noticeable.

*Asking $150*


----------



## firedancer

^what size are those? And how much are they? The last 3 pics are really small. 
And, where were these that you beat me to them? Not cool!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

They're 10.5B's. Here is a link to the gallery:



I'm currently asking $150. And a gentleman never tells.


----------



## brantley11

Hey guys I have a pretty recent Brooks Brothers Brooksease Brass Waterbury Buttons 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer in really good condition in a 38 Short. I need to get $55 including shipping. PM if interested


----------



## red sweatpants

I'd love pics and measurements, brantley11.


----------



## brantley11

It will be tomorrow or wednesday before I can provide pictures and measurements. I was trying to see if anyone was interested before I spent time doing that. I have not had good success selling on here, but maybe times are changing. I'll post them when I can.


----------



## conductor

I've got a pair of Alden 904 brown suede wingtips - size 12.5 B/D - $175 shipped conus.
I'll send/post pics if there is interest. Send me a PM. They are in great shape overall.

Here is a link to the shoes (not the actual pair) for information: https://www.pelleline.com/store/product-info.php?alden_wing_tip_bal_dark_brown_suede-pid2196.html


----------



## crs

brantley11 said:


> I have not had good success selling on here, but maybe times are changing.


Try to be optimistic. We usually offer an item in one size. If it fails to sell, it is not necessarily a rejection of the item, your taste or the price you seek. Rather it could be that the 10 people in that size have recently purchased shell tassel loafers just like yours. Or they may have spent all they want to spend that week. If you believe the item is undeniably terrific, hold onto it and offer it again in a few months or a year. It's not going out of style and we always get new members. Or try it on another exchange, something I'm considering for stuff that doesn't move here.


----------



## conductor

Brantley11,

Many items posted are just not quite my size, so I pass until they are just right. Take it off for a while, then put it back up later. I'd say 80% of my items have sold here or usually for more than I wanted here on Ebay. Sometimes it just takes a while.


----------



## Tilton

brantley11 said:


> It will be tomorrow or wednesday before I can provide pictures and measurements. I was trying to see if anyone was interested before I spent time doing that. I have not had good success selling on here, but maybe times are changing. I'll post them when I can.


I hear that. I think I found something people want as well, but I've put a few items up here and had no interest. I think it's a numbers game... just waiting for the person that fits the item, has the money, and is looking to buy a similar item to see what you've listed.


----------



## swb120

Ok, I now have to sell my things off to pay for everything I just bought from TweedyDon!

******Take $10 off any of the below suits:******

This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. All are absolutely beautiful USA-made items.

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 33 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

8. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

9. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $225 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

13. *Hickey Freeman Collection navy suit, Canterbury model, size 44R.* Tagged sz 44 (rely on measurements). 2 button, darted, fully-lined, full canvassed. Pleated, cuffed pants, with suspender buttons, lined to knee. Beautiful wardrobe staple. A staple - a beautiful suit. HF suits retails for $1500-2000.

******SOLD******

*Bobby Jones green golf shirt, size Medium*. Excellent condition, made in Italy. Chest measures 20".

Asking $25>*$20 shipped.*

  

*Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, sz. 16-33*. No flaws; lovely shirt - looks nearly new; great collar roll.

Asking $25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.









 

*Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA*. Like new. If you've been looking for one, you won't find a nicer one in better condition.

******SOLD******


----------



## Mike Petrik

Re Classic iconic Woolrich hunting jacket, size Large, made in USA. PM sent.


----------



## catside

brantley11 said:


> I have not had good success selling on here, but maybe times are changing.


Same here but it won't do to leave Tweedy alone. Also I like to show off stuff I find.


----------



## Blessings

catside said:


> Same here but it won't do to leave Tweedy alone. Also I like to show off stuff I find.


I know I can only speak for myself, but my finals just finished yesterday and I have been rather afk lately. Not that I buy up everything that gets posted, I did see a few things that interested me - I'm scrolling back through the thread having a look at now. Namely that double breasted suit brianpore posted.


----------



## Maroon

Thanks to CMDC for giving me a "private, pre-sale preview" last night of stuff destined for the exchange. Let me stock up on desparately needed shirts for work. But worry not- look for plenty of great stuff that didn't fit me or fill a hole in my wardrobe.


----------



## vexco

I think it just takes some persistence. The right person for the item will come along for it, I've sold a few things on here since I've signed up.


----------



## CMDC

Maroon said:


> Thanks to CMDC for giving me a "private, pre-sale preview" last night of stuff destined for the exchange. Let me stock up on desparately needed shirts for work. But worry not- look for plenty of great stuff that didn't fit me or fill a hole in my wardrobe.


Happy to do so. If there's anyone else in the DC area that ever wants to stop by, pm me. My wife appreciates seeing things leave the house rather than come in.


----------



## tonylumpkin

CMDC said:


> ^I'm not sure what answer I want for this-as I have too may pairs of shoes already--but is that a 10 in UK or US sizing?





firedancer said:


> ^ I was wondering the same.


I don't think Alan McAffes were made for the US market, so my best guess is UK sizing. Put up against a US 10 M the are slightly longer and narrower.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.* (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)

*New Stuff:*

*NWOT Orvis Canvas & Poplin Pants, 40*

Three pairs, new--hemmed only. The white pair are 100% cotton lightweight, soft canvas, and the other two are a blend poplin. Just in time for the warmer weather and summer fun!

$30 each or $65 for all three pairs.

W: 20.5", Ins: 30" (nothing much to let out)










*Majer Blackwatch Tartan Trousers, 40*

From the same wardrobe as the above. 100% lightweight wool, excellent condition.

$30 shipped or $20 with the batch above.

W: 20.5", Ins: 31" (1.5" cuffs)










*NWOT Orvis Patch Madras Pants, 42*

More than likely also from the same wardrobe as the above, but in a slightly larger size.

$30 shipped or $20 with the above. (If buying all five pairs, $100...)

W: 21.5", Ins: 30"










*Very Vintage BB Half-sleeve, 16*

Beautiful shirt and in excellent condition. The fabric is perfect with no signs of wear, but the tag shows some age and the stitching (as shown) at the base of the collar on the inside is loose. Quite a piece at any rate, which if it were a size or two smaller wouldn't be here.

$30 shipped.

Neck: 16", chest (ptp): 24", length (boc): 31.5"











*Made in USA White Bucks for LL Bean, 7.5 D*

These are in very nice condition and are little worn. There are however a couple of scrapes and marks at the toe which should clean up easily and not prove an issue.

$50 shipped.










*Stuff Remaining:*

Offers welcome below:

*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL* (see measurements)

For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.

It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant.

It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...

Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"
W: 38", Ins: 35.5"

$75 shipped.*>>>$50!*










*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95 *>>>$80!*

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)











*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped. *>>>$50!*


----------



## ATL

If anyone has a beach-appropriate sportcoat in a 38/40 S they want to sell me, that would be awesome. Because I need one. For a wedding. On Friday.


----------



## rabidawg

ATL said:


> If anyone has a beach-appropriate sportcoat in a 38/40 S they want to sell me, that would be awesome. Because I need one. For a wedding. On Friday.


What are your measurements? I can take a look through my closets and see whether I have something that would work.


----------



## MicTester

ATL said:


> Because I need one. For a wedding. On Friday.


And I thought I was bad, leaving things until the last minute.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Your Chance for Some Trad History!*

I've consolidated the remaining items from JoeTradly's Closet Purge into this single thread.... And remember, buying something from JT--the Father of the Thrift Exchange--is like buying a little piece of Trad history! 


*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Cable Car Clothiers cotton poplin 3/2 sack suit*

Claimed!

*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut form a terrific miniature herringbone in classic grey, this lovely 3/2 sack is a beautiful example of a trad. classic! It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features two button cuffs, a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $115, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44/39, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 7/8

Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 31, with 1 1/4 cuff.








    

*3) STUNNING heavier Southwick 3/2 sack in dark navy pinstripe*

This is absolutely wonderful--I wish that it fit me!

Cut from a wonderful heavier dark navy cloth with a terrific creamy-blue pinstripe, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This suit features four buttons cuffs, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is, overall, simply wonderful! It also has a centre vent, the trousers are flat-front and cuffed, and it was Made in the USA. This is Southwick's "Douglas" model. If this fits you,. grab it--it's wonderful! It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/8

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuff.








     

*4) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $30!*

This is great--a classic 3/2 sack suit in grey, with a lovely pinstripe in alternating white and lilac. This suit has a lovely lapel roll, a single center hook vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Made in the USA.

The jacket is in wonderful condition, but the trousers have been repaired on one side, as shown. This is still a very serviceable suit, and would be great as a starter suit, or a beater suit--perfect for an internship, or for going out in! As such, this is priced at

*just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 5/8 (+ 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff.








       

*5) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*

Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32








     

*6) STUNNING HAND TAILORED GOLDEN FLEECE 3/2 SACK BLAZER in LORO PIANA Super 130s, by Brooks Brothers!*

This is absolutely stunning! First, this blazer was Hand Tailored in the USA as part of Brooks Brothers' flagship Golden Fleece line--and the tailoring is impeccable. The quality of the tailoring is matched by the quality of the fabric--a superb Super 130's wool from Loro Piana, in a wonderful classic dark navy. The cut of the jacket matches the beauty of its tailoring and fabric, being a classic 3/2 sack with two PATCH POCKETS at front and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined and half-canvassed. This jacket is in superb condition; the front breast pocket is still basted shut, and the original owner had not got around to adding the standard enamel Golden Fleece buttons to it, so you can surmise form this how often it was worn. The complete set of original buttons are included with this jacket, and can be attached by the new owner, possibly after tailoring so that it fits to perfection.

I dread to think how much this precious beauty cost originally, but how about just *$125, boxed, shipped and insured, or lower offer*? You won't find a blazer of this quality at this price anywhere else!

*Tagged a 46R, and measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 5/8








       

*7) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.

It originally *cost $250, so how about $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

*8) STUNNING Southwick 3/2 sack with perfect blue overcheck!*

The originalowner of this inckluded a note in the pocket noting "Is this stunning or what?", and I have to agree--it is. Cut from a beautiful, buttery-soft cloth, the colourway is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Autumn--a base of golden-oat herringbone, with a perfect periwinkle and pale blue overcheck, this really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. It is, of course, a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful, soft lapel roll. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 9/16
Length: 31 1/2








    

*9) WORN JUST ONCE! BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in Loro Piana Camelhair.*

Claimed!
*
TRAD TIES!*










*All of these ties are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *
​
1) Regimental bowtie. All silk. Very Good condition. SOLD

2) NWT Rugby emblematic bowtie. Pristine. $20

 

3) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $10.

 

4) Land's End regimental. Excellent. SOLD

5) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent. SOLD

6) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $8.

  

7) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemish, as shown. $8

 

8) Land's End regimental. Excellent. $12.

 

9) Brooks Brothers stripes. Excellent! $16.

 

10) Brooks Brothers 346 emblematic. Excellent! $15.

 

11) Charles Trywhitt pattern. Minor blemishes, as shown. $12.

 

12) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $12.

 

13) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $12.

 

14) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $15

 

*
SHIRTS!
*
1) Brooks Brothers. Light blue; 17-35. $18

 

2) Polo RL. Regent fit. Yellow. 17-34/35. $18

 

3) Brooks Brothers. White. 17-35. $18



4) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $28

   

*NOT from JT:*

5) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $18 > 16

 

6) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $12 > 10

  

7) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $20 > 17 > 15

 

*TROUSERS!*










*NB: In all cases waist measurements are taken laid flat, and inseam measurements are, well, on the inseam. The amount available to let down is indicated with "+ X".*

1) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $22.

  

2) Land's End Reds. A lovely shade of Nantucket red! Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. $25.

   

3) Orvis khakis (A). Nice heavier khakis. Small scuff mark on cuff. Very Good condition. Waist 19 3/8, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.

 

4) Polo Reds. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 (+1 1/2). Size 36/32. $22.

 

5) Land's End Year Rounders. Grey, size 40. These have a tear in the back, as shown, hence are $6 (shipping cost) or FREE with another pair of trousers. Waist 20, inseam 30 (+1/2) with 2" cuff.

  

6) Orvis khakis. Nice, heavier khakis. Size 40. waist 20 1/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff. Very Good condition. $18.

  

7) LL Bean cords. A lovely golden tan! Excellent condition. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1 3/4). $22

  

8) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $25.

 

9) Bills khakis cords. BEAUTIFUL rust colour! Excellent condition, size 40. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. $35.

    

10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $22


----------



## HalfLegend

ATL said:


> If anyone has a beach-appropriate sportcoat in a 38/40 S they want to sell me, that would be awesome. Because I need one. For a wedding. On Friday.


ATL, worse comes to worst, check your local Macy's. I know I saw mine stocking up some light weight blends. They won't be good quality, and they won't be trad, but at the last minute, they may have something that works sub $125.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining items! $25 or under for jackets! $35 BB poplin suit! More!*

*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*NB: Frankly, I'm amazed that this BB poplin suit hasn't been claimed yet! *

*1) VERY SOFT canvassed jacket in MUTED HONEY HERRINGBONE--Made in the USA*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is exceptionally soft--it might well be cashmere, but I suspect from the hand of the cloth that it's lambswool. The colourway is lovely--a very muted herringbone (i.e., a herringbone cloth where the boning is very subtle, owing to little dissimilarity in colour between the different herringbone stripes) in wonderful soft honey tones. This would be a lovely jacket for a less-warm but still sunny Spring day! This is a contemporary cut, with a two-button front, subtle darts, and a single rear vent. There's no maker's name, or other identifying information, but it was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just *$24, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*2) LIGHTWEIGHT CANVASSED SPRING TWEED--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring. It features the ever-desirable (and increasingly rare) three patch pockets, is very, very subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The cloth is light, and classic black and cream herringbone, with a very, very subtle overcheck in green and red--this is so subtle it's hard to see even if you know it's there, since each colour is just a single thread wide! (My pictures really don't do this justice.) This jacket was Made in the USA for Alexander Julian, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










    

*3) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*

The Ivy summer classic! Half-canvassed and fully lined, his classic summer suit is in olive--the traditional alternative to tan! It features a single center vent, and a contemporary two-button, darted cut. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--apart from some dry-cleaner pinpricks near one pocket in the lining!

*Asking just $35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 (+ 3/4) plus 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*4) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*6) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $24, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*7) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA*

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.

*Asking just $25, or lower offer!*

      

*8) Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. *

22 1/2" interior circumference. Some discolouration to the interior, and minor pilling throughout, *hence just $6*


----------



## ATL

So I guess I'm more like a 38 S (which is a 40 S in J Crew ((SORRY!))

p2p: 20.5-21
sleeve: 23 or a hair more
shoulder: around 18
length: 28 or thereabouts



rabidawg said:


> What are your measurements? I can take a look through my closets and see whether I have something that would work.


----------



## rabidawg

ATL said:


> So I guess I'm more like a 38 S (which is a 40 S in J Crew ((SORRY!))
> 
> p2p: 20.5-21
> sleeve: 23 or a hair more
> shoulder: around 18
> length: 28 or thereabouts


Let me take a look. That's probably around the same measurements as a few things I bought that turned out to be too small for me. I think I've got a J.Press 3/2 light gray glenplaid w/blue windowpane summer suit that should be in that size range. Let me check what else I have.


----------



## catside

rabidawg said:


> Let me take a look. That's probably around the same measurements as a few things I bought that turned out to be too small for me. I think I've got a J.Press 3/2 light gray glenplaid w/blue windowpane summer suit that should be in that size range. Let me check what else I have.


Holy smoke Rabidawg. Your last minute solution is something!

Boys, I want to buy a reasonably priced vintage automatic if any of you ever see in thrifts. If it ticks, Swiss made, it should do it. Hopefully my watch guy is still alive, didn't check for 6 mo or so.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trenchcoats and Raincoats! WOMAN'S Burberry, Brooks Brothers, Made in USA Jos. A. Bank, and a Kangaroo Pouch raincoat!*

*TRENCHCOATS AND RAINCOATS*!

*Sizes 40L, 42R, 44R, 44S, and a Woman's 12 Long Burberry Trench*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!*

*International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
*
*ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​

*1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*

_*From 32rollandrock*_

This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!

Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!

*Asking just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 49










      

*2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

_*From JoeTradly
*_
This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










   
   

*3) 42R Trenchcoat from Brooks Brothers--ALL COTTON!*

This is an extremely nice trenchcoat! Cut from 100% cotton (rather than the poly-cotton blends that are more common--even Burberry tend to use poly-cotton for their coats) this beautiful coat has other features that make it stand apart from its less-august rivals. For a start, its belt has the coveted brass D-rings that were pioneered for holding equipment in the trenches, by Burberry. It's buckles--for both the belt and the cuffs--are leather-covered metal (rather than plastic), and its classic Brooks lining is all cotton. The buckles show no sign of wear. This also features a zippered security pocket on the inside, and a very nice extra strap on the underside of the belt that keeps it in the appropriate belt-loops. Like the other trenches, listed above, this has a classic, clean shape without the gunflap.

This coat originally came with a removeable liner and a removeable collar--both are absent from this coat, but this doesn't detract from either its functionality or its beauty.

This coat has a minor blemish near the pocket, as shown, and some minor rubbing to the cuff seams, but overall it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $69, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or lower offer.

Tagged a 42R, this coat measures:
*
Chest: 24
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along seam): 18 1/2
Length: 47










         

*4) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour Master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

_*From 32rollandrock
*_
This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $45, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*5) WOMAN'S Burberry Trenchcoat from Harrods of London. Size 12 Long.*

*You know how it is... Parcels arrive for you all the time, and you start having them sent to your office to avoid admitting you've bought yet another Harris tweed, or Drake's tie... So now's your chance to earn at least a few weeks of worry-free buying! When this arrives, and she looks askance at you, just casually hand over the parcel, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."*

This is absolutely wonderful--and what better Anglophile trad. combination could there be than Burberry (before it went downmarket) and Harrods (before it went way downmarket, and lost its status as possibly THE best and certainly the most iconic store in London) This was, of course, MADE IN ENGLAND.

This is THE classic Burberry trenchcoat, the sort worn by Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's, not the modern modish shorter items that are so frequent now and will likely be outdated next season. Cut from the classic polycotton cloth that's durable, hardwearing, and water-repellent, this has the classic Burberry silhouette including the gunflap (on the distaff side, here), and the belt with the full complement of D-Rings. The buckles are leather-covered metal, and all are fully functional; this also features the brass throat-latch that all good Burberrys have. It has a single rear vent, and the classic Novacheck lining. It also features a button-in, removeable lining, which is made from all-wool; this also features the woolen version of the nova check.

This jacket does have a couple of minor, minor blemishes; a couple of minor scuff marks, as shown (one on the underside of the belt near the buckle), and the single button that closes the vent at the rear is missing. (Burberry will happily send you a replacement, though.) Mainly because of the button, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition... But you're not likely to find a nicer example of a woman's Burberry any time soon, unless you shell out roughly 8 times my asking price at Burberry itself! 

*Asking $125, with LOWER OFFERS WELCOME, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

Tagged a 12 Long, this measures:*

Bust: 22
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Sleeve (on underseam): 19 1/8
Length: 45 1/4


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shameless self-promotion, but that kangaroo-pouch coat is really, really cool. I would have kept it but for the glare I got from Mrs. 32, who rightly reminded me that I have two closets full of coats.


----------



## Hardiw1

Hardiw1 said:


> Two BB original fit polos
> Size: XL
> 10$ each GREEN IS SOLD


Adding another to this


----------



## Hardiw1

A couple of out of season items, but as before, if no interest we'll talk in the fall.

Orvis Fairbanks shirt - practically brand new
80% Cotton/ 20% Wool
Size: L - $35 shipped












Orvis lined pants
Tagged: 32
Measures: 31.5 waist, 28.5 inseam
Small smudge on front, may or may not come out.
$20 shipped

   

Ralph Lauren LS madras
No pony emblem
Front flap pocket
Locker loop and button on back of collar
Size:M
SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Shameless self-promotion, but that kangaroo-pouch coat is really, really cool. I would have kept it but for the glare I got from Mrs. 32, who rightly reminded me that I have two closets full of coats.


It is indeed very, very cool.

But only two coat closets? You're not trying unless you have coat _*rooms*_...


----------



## AlanC

I don't know why wives don't understand the need for a wide choice in outerwear.


----------



## rabidawg

ATL said:


> So I guess I'm more like a 38 S (which is a 40 S in J Crew ((SORRY!))
> 
> p2p: 20.5-21
> sleeve: 23 or a hair more
> shoulder: around 18
> length: 28 or thereabouts


Ok, pics and measurements below. Apologies if they come across strangely; I'm attempting this from Tapatalk. The coat would work just fine worn as an odd jacket, but since the pants are unlined and the jacket half-lined, this would make an excellent summer suit. Asking $65 plus shipping (or interesting trades), because that's what I paid and I thought it a steal (until it turned out too small for me). You can pick it up locally this week as well it could use a pressing, but is in great shape.

P2P: 20.75
Sh: 17.5
Boc length 28.5
Sleeve: 23

Waist: 17.5 with 0" to let
Inseam: 26.5 with 3" of material turned under


----------



## catside

TweedyDon said:


> It is indeed very, very cool.
> 
> But only two coat closets? You're not trying unless you have coat _*rooms*_...


Or a barn!?!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Or socks. Or shirts. Or sport coats. Or ties. Or shoes.



AlanC said:


> I don't know why wives don't understand the need for a wide choice in outerwear.


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> *I'm amazed that this BB poplin suit hasn't been claimed yet! *


Only, and only, because I need 31.5 inseam. I have clicked on it so many times that I think Photobucket is considering banning me.


----------



## Tilton

CLAIMED



Tilton said:


> *Eljo's Of Charlottesville Navy Sack Blazer*
> 
> Great feeling, excellent condition navy blazer from a very trad store with very little sign of any wear.
> Fully canvassed
> Dartless
> 3/2 roll (could benefit from a re-pressing)
> Patch pockets
> Center vent
> 1/4 lining (looks orange in the photos [and being from C'ville it ought to be] but it's really closer to red)
> Two button cuff
> 
> *Asking: $50*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Pit to pit: 21.75
> Waist: 20.75
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Collar to hem: 29.75
> 
> I don't know why these are sideways. They are orientated correctly on my computer but not when uploaded.


----------



## Danny

PRL Dirty Bucks. Size 9D. In very good, but used shape. These were $200 new, offering for $65 shipped CONUS. They have a little bit more formal structure than general casual dirty bucks, a little sleeker...typical PRL. Some very light markings which I tried to show in the photos. Full disclosure, these are made in China, like lots of other PRL merchandise, but they are solid shoes.


----------



## catside

This suit is in trade negotiations and not available any more.



catside said:


> *39-41R JPress 3/2 sack suit, blue* (not navy), lightweight wool, very relaxed type of weave almost but not exactly hopsackish. See measurements because I'm afraid this thing is tailored to strange size but the tag has both 44 and 39. more like a 39 to 41. Made in Canada and pinched to full canvas. Pants are flat front with coin pocket. Very good shape and I could not see any flaws. Came from cleaners but you will need to get it pressed on arrival bc I am going to ship it in a medium size flat rate priority box...
> Measures in inches:
> Chest PtoP =21
> SH:19
> BOC: 30.5
> Sleeves: 24 and a quarter with an extra inch
> Waist 17.5 plus 3 inches extra
> Inseam 28.5 +1 inch extra+ 1.5 inch cuff
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/dsc00441ag.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/dsc00447o.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/dsc00440ej.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/dsc00445v.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/dsc00446sk.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/dsc00443n.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/dsc00442el.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/dsc00448iq.jpg/


----------



## Dimitri

rabidawg said:


> Ok, pics and measurements below. Apologies if they come across strangely; I'm attempting this from Tapatalk. The coat would work just fine worn as an odd jacket, but since the pants are unlined and the jacket half-lined, this would make an excellent summer suit. Asking $65 plus shipping (or interesting trades), because that's what I paid and I thought it a steal (until it turned out too small for me). You can pick it up locally this week as well it could use a pressing, but is in great shape.
> 
> P2P: 20.75
> Sh: 17.5
> Boc length 28.5
> Sleeve: 23
> 
> Waist: 17.5 with 0" to let
> Inseam: 26.5 with 3" of material turned under


Hey, rabidawg, do you have any sports jackets with 17" shoulder? Those are very difficult to find (lucky me).

I'm looking for a navy one, but I'd look at other colors, too. Well, if you have any raincoats or topcoats I'd look at that, too.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*GET READY FOR SUMMER - LARGE SHIRTS*

Giving these a little bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Buy both BB's and the LE is free! All three shirts for $50.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Red Uni-Stripe Seersucker*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; shirt feels unwashed, but collar button
> reinforcement indicates several launderings - still looks new!
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: L*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Green Uni-Stripe Seersucker*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; shirt feels unwashed, but collar button
> reinforcement indicates several launderings - still looks new!
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: L*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Blue Plaid Seersucker*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; light wear from normal use.
> Slightly Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: L*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *Buy both BB's and the LE is free! All three shirts for $50!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## rabidawg

Dimitri said:


> Hey, rabidawg, do you have any sports jackets with 17" shoulder? Those are very difficult to find (lucky me).
> 
> I'm looking for a navy one, but I'd look at other colors, too. Well, if you have any raincoats or topcoats I'd look at that, too.


Unfortunately I do not. Others may, though.


----------



## rabidawg

rabidawg said:


> Ok, pics and measurements below. Apologies if they come across strangely; I'm attempting this from Tapatalk. The coat would work just fine worn as an odd jacket, but since the pants are unlined and the jacket half-lined, this would make an excellent summer suit. Asking $65 plus shipping (or interesting trades), because that's what I paid and I thought it a steal (until it turned out too small for me). You can pick it up locally this week as well it could use a pressing, but is in great shape.
> 
> P2P: 20.75
> Sh: 17.5
> Boc length 28.5
> Sleeve: 23
> 
> Waist: 17.5 with 0" to let
> Inseam: 26.5 with 3" of material turned under


This suit was surplus to ATL's needs, and so is up for grabs to the community at large. I'll not re-post pictures, since they are on this page several times already. Price is negotiable, as I would really just like this to go to a good home, and trade offers are welcome (~40S, 33W, 8.5E, etc.).


----------



## CMDC

Beautiful Ben Silver button down sport shirt
Like new condition
Tagged and measures 17 x 35

White w/light blue and greens

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers yellow polo
Like new condition
Tagged M
Pit to Pit: 21; Length: 31

$22 conus



















3 madras ties, all in excellent condition
$15 conus each

Left to Right: Garfinkel's (long gone DC Dept. store--3.5"); Rich's of Sarasota--3.25"; Rooster--3"


----------



## brantley11

Spring/Summer 2008 Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 Navy Sack Blazer. It is sized 38 Short and is in excellent condition. Waterbury Brass Buttons. I need to get $55 including shipping for it.

Measurements:

Chest: 20"
Length: 29 1/4"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to sleeve end): 23 1/2"
Shoulder: 17 3/8"

https://imageshack.us/g/406/img4426v.jpg/


----------



## hockeyinsider

brantley11 said:


> Spring/Summer 2008 Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 Navy Sack Blazer. It is sized 38 Short and is in excellent condition. Waterbury Brass Buttons. I need to get $55 including shipping for it.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Length: 29 1/4"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to sleeve end): 23 1/2"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/g/406/img4426v.jpg/


Shoulder?


----------



## Atterberg

I picked up a charcoal gray BB 386 2-button jacket in size 48R that feels amazing but unfortunately is just a little too big for me (shoulders are probably about 21-21.5" since they are a tad wide on me). If anyone on here is interested I can take pictures later.


----------



## brantley11

Has been added.



hockeyinsider said:


> Shoulder?


----------



## Tilton

Atterberg said:


> I picked up a charcoal gray BB 386 2-button jacket in size 48R that feels amazing but unfortunately is just a little too big for me (shoulders are probably about 21-21.5" since they are a tad wide on me). If anyone on here is interested I can take pictures later.


I would be. Especially interested in BOC measurements.


----------



## vexco

Dropped price. Want this gone to make room for some things of my own. Please feel free to offer. Will throw in free XL brooks brothers shirt with purchase if that's what it takes!



vexco said:


> Found this today. Norman Hilton suit tagged 44T. Super breathable fabric, quarter-lined and single-vented. Pants are flat-front and uncuffed!!! *$65 SHIPPED CONUS OR BEST OFFER.>>>>$55 SHIPPED CONUS OBO.*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pants Waist: 17.5" with fabric to let out. Pants Inseam: 32". Uncuffed!
> 
> S2S: 18". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 25". Length from BOC: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures here:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/DcRBK.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FahUh.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/w6gv1.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/IVUtF.jpg


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have a new with tags sport jacket from Lauren Ralph Lauren in a 40-regular trim fit. It features a beautiful 100% wool cloth with has real leather buttons, natural shoulders, side vents and matching elbow patches.

The jacket's plaid is brown, though it looks from like a gray in these photos due to the lighting.

If interested, please send me a private message. I'm asking $117, including shipping and handling (priority mail) within the continental United States.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have two Polo Ralph Lauren shirts for sale:

Regent collar, custom fit dress shirt in size 15 1/2 x 32/33. This is a very nice shirt that is new with original tags. Asking $32.


Polo shirt in a classic fit size medium. This is a very nice shirt that is new with original tags. Asking $45.


If interested, please send me a private message. The buyer is responsible for shipping and handling (priority mail) within the continental United States, which is an additional $5.50 a shirt.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHOES & BOOTS! 9 1/2D Edward Green, 9 1/2W DASS loafers Handsewn in USA, 42 Italian ankle boots, 10 1/2M Buck saddle shoes, 12N / 13N CLASSIC LLBean Maine Hunting Shoes, 43 Italian sandals, more!*

I have several pairs of footwear to pass along today, from *efdll *and *JoeTradly*.

*NB: I also have a pair of Italian sandals from efdll in the Sales Forum, here:

*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117621-Italian-sandals-size-43.&p=1299332#post1299332
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Edward Green. Claimed
*
*2) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $20, or offer.*

  

*3) Italian ankle boots*. Made in Italy for To Boot New York. Very Good condition, with some creasing to the uppers as shown. Size 42. *Asking $35, or offer.*

   

*4) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $45, or offer.*

     

*5) Nordstrom saddle bucks*. *Claimed*

*6) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES*, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA. *Asking $25.* (From me!)

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Nice Shorts for The Summer Time*

Maybe you need some nice shorts to go with those shirts you want to buy...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LLB Double L Chino Shorts, Brick Red*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Waist: 37"
> Inseam: 8",
> Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 13"
> Flat Front
> 7 Belt loops
> Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## BeckCouture

*I have 3 shirts from "The Andover Shop" that are flawless. Worn maybe once. They are all 15 1/2, 34. Asking price per shirt is $28 per Shirt.
EDIT: THE MIDDLE SHIRT IS SOLD. THERE ARE TWO LEFT. *


----------



## CMDC

Here's a stunning jacket for the larger trad gent.

Nick Hilton 3/2 sack navy blazer. Excellent condition--little if any wear.
Mother of pearl buttons w/ working cuffs
Super 120s Loro Piana worsted wool
Hook vent; fully lined

Tagged 48L
Pit to Pit: 25
Shoulder: 20.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24.5

*SOLD*


----------



## CMDC

I'm going to resurrect these from the back of the stockroom.

Alden chocolate brown tassel loafers in calf.

11.5 B/D

Minimal wear to heels. All around great condition.

*SOLD
*


----------



## FLMike

Just curious, what makes you say "worn maybe once"? Were these your shirts? It seems odd that someone would buy three shirts and wear them once (maybe). What are the colors of the middle one and is it a button down collar? Thanks.



BeckCouture said:


> *I have 3 shirts from "The Andover Shop" that are flawless. Worn maybe once. They are all 15 1/2, 34. Asking price per shirt is $28 or the whole lot for 80 Shipped!*


----------



## BeckCouture

FLCracka said:


> Just curious, what makes you say "worn maybe once"? Were these your shirts? It seems odd that someone would buy three shirts and wear them once (maybe). What are the colors of the middle one and is it a button down collar? Thanks.


The middle one is White with red and blue checkered pattern. Yes, I am saying that I believe they were worn maybe once because I found them at a consignment shop in a really wealthy area. It isn't common to find stuff hardly worn.. Sadly I wish they fit me. That's why I would like to send them to a good family. Yes the one in the middle is also button down collar.


----------



## M Go Crimson

CMDC said:


> Here's a stunning jacket for the larger trad gent.
> 
> Nick Hilton 3/2 sack navy blazer. Excellent condition--little if any wear.
> Mother of pearl buttons w/ working cuffs
> Super 120s Loro Piana worsted wool
> Hook vent; fully lined
> 
> Tagged 48L
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Shoulder: 20.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> *SOLD*


Noooooooo


----------



## vexco

Updated prices and removed sold. Buy my stuff! haha



vexco said:


> New poster here. Post a good amount in the SF thrift thread, though. Have some things for sale that I felt would be more suited for here rather than there.  I'm more than open to offers so feel free to PM me. Apologies ahead of time if the pictures are bad and too big...not quite sure how to format posts here yet. :icon_pale:
> 
> Norman Hilton 3-roll-2 SC. Single-vented, real MOP buttons, fully-lined and canvassed. Size 40L. *$40 shipped CONUS.>>>$30 shipped CONUS.
> *
> S2S: 18". P2P: 20". Shoulder seam to cuff: 23.5". Length from BOC: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XxWrk.jpgAllyn St. George herringbone Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, patch pockets, single-vent, half-lined. *$35 shipped CONUS.>>>$25 shipped CONUS.
> *
> S2S: 20.25". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 24.25". Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/90DaW.jpg
> 
> Hunting Horn Harris Tweed 2-button SC. Untagged size, single-vent, fully lined. Small rip in lining near sleeve(pictures available upon request). *$20 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 18.5". P2P: 20". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VWE12.jpgH. Freeman and Sons 100% cashmere, houndstooth, 2-button SC. Untagged size, fully-lined, single-vented. A few random stains in the lining but they're barely noticeable(but worth mentioning for clarity). *$45 shipped CONUS.>>>$35 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> S2S: 19". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 22.5". Length from BOC: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nAeHe.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/E8SSS.jpg
> Oxxford 2-button SC. Single-vented, fully-lined and half-canvassed. Tagged 41L. Not quite sure how to describe it...but it's really awesome. *$55 shipped CONUS.>>>$45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *S2S: 17.5". P2P: 20.5". Sleeves: 23". Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/hNAzk.jpg
> 
> Shirts and pants to come later! Again, I'm open to offers so feel free to PM me.
> 
> Edit: Thanks, Catside. ^_^ :aportnoy:


----------



## CMDC

*THE GREAT CMDC PURGE BEGINNETH!!!*

Did you feel left out when TweedyDon listed all those suits, sportcoats, pants, and shirts last weekend that were too big for you??? I did too. Not a M or 39R in the bunch. Not cool. So...

As promised, I've begun a much needed closet purge. I'm going to begin with shirts. In the coming days there will be a few suit offerings added to this. In all of this, there will be discounts given for multiple purchases. All items are in excellent condition except where noted.

Let's roll....

Turnbull and Asser.
All 3 of these shirts are 15.5 X 34
All 3 are French cuff
$25 conus each

#1: Blue w/white and yellow striping. Contrast collar



















#2 Blue w/ white and red striping. Contrast collar



















#3 Blue w/ green and white striping



















Brooks Brothers orange check bd sport shirt
Size M

$18 conus










Brooks Brothers grey w/blue striping bd sport shirt
Size M slim fit

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers white w/grey check forward point
16 x 33

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue forward point
16 x 33

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue w/white contrast collar; French cuff
16 x 33

$18 conus



















Charles Tyrwhitt blue herringbone spread collar; French cuff
16 x 34

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers forward point tattersall
The fabric is akin to a lightweight Viyella--this will be fantastic w/a tweed jacket come fall
16.5 x 32

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers pink herringbone forward point
16.5 x 33

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 32

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/blue pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 33

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/ pink and light blue stripe pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 32/33

$18 conus



















Lands End white w/grey stripe pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 33

$14 conus



















Lands End blue w/white stripe bd
16.5 x 33

$14 conus


----------



## Atterberg

*BB 346 48R*

*Brooks Brothers 346 "Stretch" 48R

*I apologize for the poor quality of the images, but all I have is a lousy cameraphone and I'm not much of a shutterbug. I tried multiple shots and the pictures are still bad. Ack!








Sorry for the bowed shoulder effect, but I wanted to get the seam in the photo.

Pattern: https://i.imgur.com/VHoyC.png
Lining: https://i.imgur.com/8ntpC.png
Buttons: https://i.imgur.com/goHP6.png
Tag: https://i.imgur.com/ZI70s.png

Shoulder (seam-to-seam): 21"
Chest (bottom of armpit-to-armpit): 25" (50")
Waist (narrowest part): 24" (48")
Length (from bottom of collar along centerline of jacket): 32"
Sleeve (from top of seam to end of sleeve): 26"

This is a lovely jacket and the material is some of the nicest I've touched but it's simply too large for me. To my eye it is charcoal gray and has a visually appealing cross-crossing weave pattern that look like stripes from 2-3 feet away. Further than that it's not noticeable. I like the blue trim on the lining. It is darted.

It's a "stretch" model, so it's 96% wool and 4% lycra/spandex. I wish it fit me, but it doesn't, and I'd gladly send it along to a better owner for $45 shipped. I've got a big JAB suit jacket box I can use to send it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## brantley11

Really guys no one wants this. I have recently see request for 38 S. I could do $50 shipped. I will wait a couple more days and then off to eBay.



brantley11 said:


> Spring/Summer 2008 Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 Navy Sack Blazer. It is sized 38 Short and is in excellent condition. Waterbury Brass Buttons. I need to get $55 including shipping for it.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20"
> Length: 29 1/4"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to sleeve end): 23 1/2"
> Shoulder: 17 3/8"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/g/406/img4426v.jpg/


----------



## Titus_A

brantley11 said:


> Really guys no one wants this. I have recently see request for 38 S. I could do $50 shipped. I will wait a couple more days and then off to eBay.


Is it fully lined?


----------



## brantley11

Yes, the jacket is fully lined.



Titus_A said:


> Is it fully lined?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Some lovely rare beauties appear below!  Sizes 32 to 42.*

*TRAD/IVY SUMMER TROUSERS!

Sizes 32 TO 42!

Including items by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton, J. Press, USA-Made Reds for Murray's Toggery Shop (now no longer available), Brooks Bros. Bills khakis, and some wonderful patchwork and Straight-Run Madras!*​
*










*
*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!

ALSO AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!​
**Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: Please note that all waist measurements are taken laid flat at the waist.

NB2: Please also note that all trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!
*

*GROUP 1: Ivy Classics*​









*PLUS:*








​
*1) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts*. Pleated front. Very Good condition. Tagged size 40. Waist 19 1/2, Inseam 9. *Asking just $14, or offer.*

  

*2) Madras Trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*. It doesn't get much more Ivy Summer than this! Waist 20 1/2, Inseam 28 1/2 (+3 1/3). Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $25, or offer.*

  

*3) NWOT WONDERFUL Summer-y Patchwork Madras! *These are absolutely beautiful, and I really, really wish that they fit me. I have the provenance of these, and they are unworn--they even still have the thread that attached the original price label to one of the belt loops! These were purchased at The English Shop of Princeton, although they do not carry its house tag--and were stored carefully since. Excellent condition. Waist: 19, Inseam 28 + 2 1/5. *A bargain at $30, or offer!*

  

*4) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $16, or offer.*

   

*5) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. THE ICONIC IVY SUMMER TROUSER! Please note that these Reds were MADE IN THE USA*--Murray's current Reds are "Imported"--and I think we all know what that means! As such, these Reds are the ones you want, and also the ones that are no longer available. And these are beautiful--perfectly faded through several Nantucket and Hamptons summer (really--not just copywriting conceit) to the classic Nantucket Red, these are beautiful, soft, and have at least a decade or two of wear left. There's a very small whitish (saltwater?) blemish on the right hand thigh (shown--sorry, it's very faint and impossible to capture!), but this can only be seen if you're looking for it. These are nicely worn in, and so are just what you're looking for for ease of USA-made wear... Hence they're in Good/Very Good condition (conservatively!), *and so CLAIMED.* Waist 17 3/4, Inseam 29 1/4 (+1 /2) with 1 1/2 cuff.

    

*6) BILLS KHAKIS Madras Trousers! *Absolutely beautiful--you KNOW you want these! Tagged 32, but waist measures 17 1/4, Inseam 30 3/4 (+1). Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just very Good/Excellent condition. *Claimed!*

   

*7) WONDERFUL Kelly Green trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*! There's no fabric content listed, but these seem to be a cotton/linen blend. These are in absolutely excellent condition, and have either been worn once inside or not at all. (The original owner can't recall; they've been stored carefully for some years!) waist: 19, inseam 31 3/4 (+2 3/4). Flat front; uncuffed. Just wonderful! *Asking $28, or offer*.

  


*GROUP 2: Summer Trousers*









*
From efdll and 32rollandrock*​
*8) Zanella, in ivory cream. Made in Italy. *Some minor blemishes to the thigh and cuffs, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Flat front, and lovely. Good/very Good condition because of noted blemishing, *hence just $12, or offer.* Basically, *FREE *but for shipping costs! Waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 30 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.

   

*9) J. Press in periwinkle blue. *Flat front, Made in the USA. Lovely; Hand-Tailored. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist 19, Inseam 29 1/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. *Asking just $28, or offer. Claimed!*

   

*10) Brooks Brothers Hudson chinos.* Excellent condition. Waist 21 1/2, Inseam 29 7/8 (+1). Excellent condition. *Asking $22, or offer.*

 

*11) Brooks Brothers olive khakis. *These have a small white blemish on the right thigh, *hence are FREE--just pay $5 towards shipping*! Waist 17 1/4, Inseam 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/4 cuff.

 

*GROUP 3: Khakis, and more!*​









*NB: Please note that the listing order below does not match the order in which these khakis appear above!​
*
*From efdll*​
*12) Bills Khakis*. Dark khaki. M2. Excellent condition. Waist: 18 3/4, Inseam 19 1/4 (+ 3/2) with 1 1/2 cuff. *Asking $28, or offer.*

  

*13) Bills Khakis.* Khaki coloured! M2. Rumpled, hence in Good/Very Good condition. Waist: 18 3/4, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. *Asking just $18, or offer.  Claimed!*

   

*14) Bills Khakis. M2P.* Pleated front; minor mark on cuff. Rumpled. Good/Very Good condition. Waist 19 1/8, Inseam 30 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuff. *Asking just $18, or offer. *

   

*15) Pal Zileri.* A beautiful pair of summer trousers! Made in Italy. 100% wool with Bemberg lining. Flat front, excellent condition. *Asking just $30, or offer.* Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 30 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.

  

*16) Corbin Prime Poplin khakis.* Flat front, and excellent condition. *Asking just $25, or offer. *Waist: 19, inseam 31 (+1), with a 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## datsunfan

*William Lockie 46" lambswool sweater and drops*

Blue William Lockie lambswool sweater for Gerardo Bilbao. Size 46"/117 cm. Made in Scotland. Crewneck. Ribbed collar, cuffs, and hem. No holes or stains that I can find, but has some minor piling.
*Price $30 shipped CONUS. **International **$22 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
*Measurements: P2P-24", Sleeve(from center of back)-34", Shoulder- about 20", Total length - 29"

     

Some drops on remaining items - offers welcome


datsunfan said:


> *MTM Glenplaid Norman Hilton 2-button sack suit -size 42XL.* Made in 1993. Single vented jacket. The suit is in excellent condition. It doesn't have a material content tag, but feels like a a medium-weight wool with an incredibly soft hand. The trousers are double reverse-pleated, partially-lined to the knee, and have 1 5/8" cuffs. The pants have interior suspender buttons and belt loops.
> *Price $75 -> $65 shipped CONUS. **International $63**-> **$53 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket Measurements**Trouser Measurements*Shoulder- 19"Waist across: 18.5" + 2" for expansionHalf chest (pit-to-pit)- 22"Inseam:33" + 1" to let out and 1 5/8" cuffsWaist(at top button)- 20.5"Front rise- 13"Sleeve length- 26" + 1.5"Rear rise- 18"Length(from bottom of collar)- 34"Thigh width- 12.5"Lapel width - 4"Knee width- 11"
> Leg opening- 9.75"
> 
> *
> Brooks Brothers 3-button unstructured houndstooth sportcoat- size 42.* Unvented. 37% silk/33%linen/30% wool. Excellent condition. Made in USA of imported fabric.
> *Price $45**->$40** shipped CONUS or offer. International $33 **-> **$28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> *
> Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20"
> Half chest (pit-to-pit)- 23"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21"
> Sleeve length- 24" + 1"
> Length(from bottom of collar)- 31"
> Lapel width - 3"
> 
> 
> *NWOT Brooks Brothers adjustable cotton square-end bowtie. *
> Width - 1 7/8"
> Fits neck sizes 13 3/4" to 18"
> *Price $30 shipped CONUS.
> *
> 
> *Possibly NWOT Vineyard Vines red "Duck" embroidered tie.* Made in USA of imported silk.In perfect condition.
> Width - 3.75"
> Length - 58"
> *Price $20 shipped CONUS.*





datsunfan said:


> *Vintage Oxxford Shawl-collar Tuxedo-Approximate size 44-46 XL.* Made in 1958. The jacket is in good condition. It does have a small hole on the sleeve and some wear to the vent lining. Single-button, center-vent, open waist pockets. The rear of the pants are in poor condition. They have a darted front and fish mouth rear and suspender buttons.
> *Price $50->$45**->$40** shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 **-> **$28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> *
> Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19"
> P2P-23.5"
> Waist(at button)- 22.5"
> Sleeve-27.5" + 1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 34"
> Trousers are 38W X 34L
> 
> 
> *Gorsart 3/2 Sack Houndstooth/Check Brown and Brick Red SC - Approximate size 42R*. Made in the US in the early seventies. There is no content tag, but the fabric feels like a lightweight wool tweed. ¼ -lined and center-vented. There is some wear to the lining along the top of the inside pockets and one of the sleeves is missing a button.
> *Price $50->$45**->$40** shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 **-> **$28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20.75"
> P2P-22.5"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21"
> Sleeve-25" + 1"
> Length(from BOC)- 31.5"
> 
> 
> *H.Freeman and Sons MTM SC, approximate size 48L. *Silver herringbone with gold checks. Made in 2003. Made of Light-weight wool and in excellent condition. The only flaw is a loose button on the left sleeve.
> *Price $50->$45**->$40** shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 **-> **$28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20.75"
> P2P-25"
> Waist(at top button)- 24"
> Sleeve-25" + 1.25"
> Length(from BOC)- 33"
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Charcoal Camel Hair Check SC - Size 43L*.Made in the USA. Like new condition. Center-vent. The color is charcoal with gold and black checks.
> *Price $50->$45**->$40** shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 **-> **$28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20"
> P2P-23"
> Waist(at top button)- 21.5"
> Sleeve-26" +1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 33"
> 
> 
> *Recent Hickey Freeman **Madison **Blue Blazer -Size 44R.* Made in the USA. Good condition with some shine on the back of the sleeves, but not noticeable. Center-vent. Bronze colored metal buttons. 93% wool/7% cashmere fabric.
> *Price $50->$45**->$40** shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 **-> **$28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
> *
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19.5"
> P2P-23"
> Waist(at top button)- 21"
> Sleeve- 25.5" +1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 31"
> 
> 
> *Oxxford Gold-buttoned Blue Blazer -Size 41R. *Super 100s wool with a honeycomb weave fabric. Gold metal buttons. Manhattan N2 model. This is in excellent condition. Wasoriginally center-vented, but I had the center vent sewn shut. I believe my tailor did it in a way so that it can be opened up, but I do not know this for sure.
> *Price $50->$45**->$40** shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 **-> **$28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
> *
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19.5"
> P2P-22"
> Waist(at top button)- 20"
> Sleeve-24" +1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 31"


----------



## conductor

Cross post from the sales forum: - Somebody make me an offer - they'll look better on your feet then in my closet!

Size 12.5 Alden Suede wingtips in good shape. A few scuffs as expected from regular wearing, no major flaws. 

They fit my size 13 feet, but mine are so narrow they're still a bit to wide for me. $175 or offer. Tress not included.









Small pics are linked to big pics...give 'em a click


----------



## Dimitri

brantley11 said:


> Really guys no one wants this. I have recently see request for 38 S. I could do $50 shipped. I will wait a couple more days and then off to eBay.


I'd go for it, but I'm looking for one without patch pockets.

38 seems a rare size (as I mentioned, hard to find 17" shoulders) and I'm sure there's other guys out there like me cursing the fact, odd that no one's biting.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED
BB 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets. Good condition.

Pits: 20.5, shoulders 17.5, length from bottom of collar 30.5, sleeves 23 R, 22.5 L

$35 via paypal shipped CONUSA.








]

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3086.jpg


----------



## crs

CLAIMED

I know very little about these shorts except they are NWT "guaranteed to bleed" and say they are made in USA. If nothing else a facsimile of Madras and who's gonna know. Waist measures 20.25. $20 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED
J.Press lighter-than-navy wool/linen 3/2 sack coact sportscoat. I believe this is unused. Fabric by Magee of Ireland for Press' Presstige line. I would guess it's this one, priced at $600:

https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?id=J32032Q

Pits: 23, shoulders 18, length from bottom of collar 30.5, sleeves 23 R, 22.5 L

$70 via paypal shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

Southwick tweed 3/2 sack. Pits: 23, shoulders 18, length from bottom of collar 30, sleeves 24 R, 23 3/4 L

$35 via paypal shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

This one is pretty much a gift for someone looking to join the Trad community. It's a H.Freeman 3/2 sack blazer, patch pockets, natural shoulders, old enough to have the old Philadelphia tag on it. Outer condition is not bad, but no one's gonna think it was acquired yesterday. Some weird fading on the lining that my camera won't capture and no one will see as you wear it. One sleeve button missing. If it fit me I would wear when I wanted to look nonchalant. This one is $20 shipped CONUSA.




























Good starter Trad blazer at this price or I wouldn't be offereing it. Pits: 22, shoulders 18, length from bottom of collar 30, sleeves 24 L/R


----------



## Patrick06790

Old Brooks Brothers jacket, very unusual. I think it's a silk/cotton blend, it's got some of the slubby things I associate with silk but it's not as heavy. Fully lined. Sack cut. I make it about a 40L but check measurements. No flaws except for one tiny little speck of something on one of the sleeves. A really neat piece. Take it away for $45 shipped CONUS.

Shoulder 18 1/2
length from top of collar 33 1/4
left sleeve 25 and a bit
right sleeve 26
pit to pit 21 3/4


----------



## C. Sharp

Old and the real deal. If you like original authentic this it. IMHO a great deal.



crs said:


> I know very little about these shorts except they are NWT "guaranteed to bleed" and say they are made in USA. If nothing else a facsimile of Madras and who's gonna know. Waist measures 20.25. $20 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## tocqueville

Would a coat with those shoulder measurements fit me, when all my coats measure 19" or 19.5"



crs said:


> J.Press lighter-than-navy wool/linen 3/2 sack coact sportscoat. I believe this is unused. Fabric by Magee of Ireland for Press' Presstige line. I would guess it's this one, priced at $600:
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?id=J32032Q
> 
> Pits: 23, shoulders 18, length from bottom of collar 30.5, sleeves 23 R, 22.5 L
> 
> $70 via paypal shipped CONUSA.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I have this coat, and it's super neat-o. I wear it several times a month during warm weather. But if the coats you have with those shoulder measurements fit you well and this one is measured accurately, I, personally, would take a pass, much as it hurts to take a pass on something like this.

And that's an amazing jacket from Patrick. If you like that sort of thing, hard to imagine you'll ever seen another. Wow.


----------



## rabidawg

Now $65 shipped, OBO. FWIW, the pants could be hemmed up to a 28.5" inseam without cuffs.



rabidawg said:


> Ok, pics and measurements below. Apologies if they come across strangely; I'm attempting this from Tapatalk. The coat would work just fine worn as an odd jacket, but since the pants are unlined and the jacket half-lined, this would make an excellent summer suit. Asking $65 plus shipping (or interesting trades), because that's what I paid and I thought it a steal (until it turned out too small for me). You can pick it up locally this week as well it could use a pressing, but is in great shape.
> 
> P2P: 20.75
> Sh: 17.5
> Boc length 28.5
> Sleeve: 23
> 
> Waist: 17.5 with 0" to let
> Inseam: 26.5 with 3" of material turned under


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS...
*


CMDC said:


> Beautiful Ben Silver button down sport shirt
> Like new condition
> Tagged and measures 17 x 35
> 
> White w/light blue and greens
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow polo
> Like new condition
> Tagged M
> Pit to Pit: 21; Length: 31
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 madras ties, all in excellent condition
> *$12 conus each
> *
> Left to Right: Garfinkel's (long gone DC Dept. store--3.5"); Rich's of Sarasota--3.25" *SOLD*; Rooster--3"


----------



## crs

CLAIMED
Huntngton navy poplin 3/2 sack. Good condition. Pits: 22, shoulders 18, length from bottom of collar 30, sleeves 24. Trouser waist 18, lengrh 29, cuffs 1.75.

$30 via paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3104.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3105.jpg


----------



## crs

CLAIMED
BB tan poplin 3/2 sack. Good condition. Nice natural shoulders for a poplin. Pits: 22.5, shoulders 18.5, length from bottom of collar 30, sleeves 24. Trouser waist 18.5, lengrh 29, cuffs 1.75.

$30 via paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3109.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3108.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3107.jpg


----------



## crs

Vintage H.Freeman Naturalaire 3/2 sack jacket with old Philadelphia label. Extremely natural shoulders. Pits: 22.5, shoulders 18.5, length from bottom of collar 31.5, sleeves 25.5.

$30 via paypal shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

J.Peterman wool blackwatch jacket. Made in South Africa. Pits: 22, shoulders 19, length from bottom of collar 31.75, sleeves 25.

$35 via paypal shipped CONUSA.


----------



## CMDC

^ Great stuff. Wish that HF was my size.


----------



## Danny

Now $50 shipped.



Danny said:


> PRL Dirty Bucks. Size 9D. In very good, but used shape. These were $200 new, offering for $65 shipped CONUS. They have a little bit more formal structure than general casual dirty bucks, a little sleeker...typical PRL. Some very light markings which I tried to show in the photos. Full disclosure, these are made in China, like lots of other PRL merchandise, but they are solid shoes.


----------



## rabidawg

I have that exact model of bucs. They are a solid option.


----------



## Hardiw1

BB OCBD
Size: 18-34
$15 shipped


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Updated the photo link...



DoghouseReilly said:


> Size 10.5B
> 
> More photos
> 
> The guy that bought these apparently just wore them around the store. They're in mint condition. The only issue is a mark near the heel of the left shoe. I tried to capture it in a few of the later photos, but it's hardly noticeable.
> 
> *Asking $150*


----------



## Taken Aback

crs said:


> J.Peterman wool blackwatch jacket. Made in South Africa. Pits: 22, shoulders 19, length from bottom of collar 31.75, sleeves 25.
> 
> $35 via paypal shipped CONUSA.


How old do you think that is?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.* (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)

*NWOT Orvis Canvas & Poplin Pants, 40*

Three pairs, new--hemmed only. The white pair are 100% cotton lightweight, soft canvas, and the other two are a blend poplin. Just in time for the warmer weather and summer fun!

$30 each or $65 for all three pairs.*>>>$24 each or $50 for the three.*

W: 20.5", Ins: 30" (nothing much to let out)










*NWOT Orvis Patch Madras Pants, 42*

More than likely also from the same wardrobe as the above, but in a slightly larger size.

$30 shipped or $20 with the above. (If buying all five pairs, $100...)*>>>$26 or $18 with the above.*

W: 21.5", Ins: 30"










*Made in USA White Bucks for LL Bean, 7.5 D*

These are in very nice condition and are little worn. There are however a couple of minor scratches and marks at the toe which should clean up easily and not prove an issue.

$50 shipped.*>>>$45.*










*Stuff Remaining:*

Offers welcome below:

*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL* (see measurements)

For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.

It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant.

It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...

Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"
W: 38", Ins: 35.5"

$75 shipped.*>>>$50!*










*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95 *>>>$80!*

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)











*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped. *>>>$50!*


----------



## crs

BACK IN PLAY. BUYER HAD TO RENEGE FOR RELIGIOUS REASONS -- SEVERAL HOURS AFTER SENDING PAYMENT BY PAYPAL. REALLY A NICE WARM-WEATHER JACKET.



crs said:


> J.Press lighter-than-navy wool/linen 3/2 sack coact sportscoat. I believe this is unused. Fabric by Magee of Ireland for Press' Presstige line. I would guess it's this one, priced at $600:
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?id=J32032Q
> 
> Pits: 23, shoulders 18, length from bottom of collar 30.5, sleeves 23 R, 22.5 L
> 
> $70 via paypal shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

Taken Aback said:


> How old do you think that is?


Taken Aback, I have no idea. It's in good shape. I bought it for me. Wife's uncle always wears Blackwatch pants to a Christmas party -- it's his thing. I was gonna show up in BW trousers (sold), BW jacket, BW shirt, BW tie. Then I realized the prank might have been taken as mocking him or showing him up, so I wore chinos and a tweed. I don't really think I have the nads to wear that jacket. No doubt some people here do. The question is how often? Although at that price, once a year would be cost-efficient.


----------



## Patrick06790

32rollandrock said:


> And that's an amazing jacket from Patrick. If you like that sort of thing, hard to imagine you'll ever seen another. Wow.


Yes indeedy, and on that note I will shamlessly plug it again

Old Brooks Brothers jacket, very unusual. I think it's a silk/cotton blend, it's got some of the slubby things I associate with silk but it's not as heavy. Fully lined. Sack cut. I make it about a 40L but check measurements. No flaws except for one tiny little speck of something on one of the sleeves. A really neat piece. Take it away for $45 shipped CONUS.

Shoulder 18 1/2
length from top of collar 33 1/4
left sleeve 25 and a bit
right sleeve 26
pit to pit 21 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES on remaining items from JoeTradly!
*
*Your chance to own some Trad. History!*



TweedyDon said:


> I've consolidated the remaining items from JoeTradly's Closet Purge into this single thread.... And remember, buying something from JT--the Father of the Thrift Exchange--is like buying a little piece of Trad history!
> 
> 
> *As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) Cable Car Clothiers cotton poplin 3/2 sack suit*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Cut form a terrific miniature herringbone in classic grey, this lovely 3/2 sack is a beautiful example of a trad. classic! It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features two button cuffs, a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $115, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44/39, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 7/8
> 
> Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 31, with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) STUNNING heavier Southwick 3/2 sack in dark navy pinstripe*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful--I wish that it fit me!
> 
> Cut from a wonderful heavier dark navy cloth with a terrific creamy-blue pinstripe, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This suit features four buttons cuffs, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is, overall, simply wonderful! It also has a centre vent, the trousers are flat-front and cuffed, and it was Made in the USA. This is Southwick's "Douglas" model. If this fits you,. grab it--it's wonderful! It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 3/8
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 30 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $30!*
> 
> This is great--a classic 3/2 sack suit in grey, with a lovely pinstripe in alternating white and lilac. This suit has a lovely lapel roll, a single center hook vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> The jacket is in wonderful condition, but the trousers have been repaired on one side, as shown. This is still a very serviceable suit, and would be great as a starter suit, or a beater suit--perfect for an internship, or for going out in! As such, this is priced at
> 
> *just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 29 5/8 (+ 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*
> 
> Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.
> 
> *Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) STUNNING HAND TAILORED GOLDEN FLEECE 3/2 SACK BLAZER in LORO PIANA Super 130s, by Brooks Brothers!*
> 
> This is absolutely stunning! First, this blazer was Hand Tailored in the USA as part of Brooks Brothers' flagship Golden Fleece line--and the tailoring is impeccable. The quality of the tailoring is matched by the quality of the fabric--a superb Super 130's wool from Loro Piana, in a wonderful classic dark navy. The cut of the jacket matches the beauty of its tailoring and fabric, being a classic 3/2 sack with two PATCH POCKETS at front and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined and half-canvassed. This jacket is in superb condition; the front breast pocket is still basted shut, and the original owner had not got around to adding the standard enamel Golden Fleece buttons to it, so you can surmise form this how often it was worn. The complete set of original buttons are included with this jacket, and can be attached by the new owner, possibly after tailoring so that it fits to perfection.
> 
> I dread to think how much this precious beauty cost originally, but how about just *$125, boxed, shipped and insured, or lower offer*? You won't find a blazer of this quality at this price anywhere else!
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, and measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.
> 
> It originally *cost $250, so how about $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) STUNNING Southwick 3/2 sack with perfect blue overcheck!*
> 
> The originalowner of this inckluded a note in the pocket noting "Is this stunning or what?", and I have to agree--it is. Cut from a beautiful, buttery-soft cloth, the colourway is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Autumn--a base of golden-oat herringbone, with a perfect periwinkle and pale blue overcheck, this really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. It is, of course, a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful, soft lapel roll. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 9/16
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) WORN JUST ONCE! BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in Loro Piana Camelhair.*
> 
> Claimed!
> *
> TRAD TIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of these ties are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *
> ​
> 1) Regimental bowtie. All silk. Very Good condition. SOLD
> 
> 2) NWT Rugby emblematic bowtie. Pristine. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Land's End regimental. Excellent. SOLD
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent. SOLD
> 
> 6) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemish, as shown. $8
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Land's End regimental. Excellent. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Brooks Brothers stripes. Excellent! $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346 emblematic. Excellent! $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Charles Trywhitt pattern. Minor blemishes, as shown. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $15
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SHIRTS!
> *
> 1) Brooks Brothers. Light blue; 17-35. $18
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Polo RL. Regent fit. Yellow. 17-34/35. $18
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers. White. 17-35. $18
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> 4) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $28
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT from JT:*
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $18 > 16
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $12 > 10
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $20 > 17 > 15
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: In all cases waist measurements are taken laid flat, and inseam measurements are, well, on the inseam. The amount available to let down is indicated with "+ X".*
> 
> 1) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Land's End Reds. A lovely shade of Nantucket red! Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Orvis khakis (A). Nice heavier khakis. Small scuff mark on cuff. Very Good condition. Waist 19 3/8, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Polo Reds. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 (+1 1/2). Size 36/32. $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Land's End Year Rounders. Grey, size 40. These have a tear in the back, as shown, hence are $6 (shipping cost) or FREE with another pair of trousers. Waist 20, inseam 30 (+1/2) with 2" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Orvis khakis. Nice, heavier khakis. Size 40. waist 20 1/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff. Very Good condition. $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) LL Bean cords. A lovely golden tan! Excellent condition. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1 3/4). $22
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Bills khakis cords. BEAUTIFUL rust colour! Excellent condition, size 40. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. $35.
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $22


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> *
> 
> *1) VERY SOFT canvassed jacket in MUTED HONEY HERRINGBONE--Made in the USA*
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is exceptionally soft--it might well be cashmere, but I suspect from the hand of the cloth that it's lambswool. The colourway is lovely--a very muted herringbone (i.e., a herringbone cloth where the boning is very subtle, owing to little dissimilarity in colour between the different herringbone stripes) in wonderful soft honey tones. This would be a lovely jacket for a less-warm but still sunny Spring day! This is a contemporary cut, with a two-button front, subtle darts, and a single rear vent. There's no maker's name, or other identifying information, but it was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$24, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) LIGHTWEIGHT CANVASSED SPRING TWEED--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring. It features the ever-desirable (and increasingly rare) three patch pockets, is very, very subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The cloth is light, and classic black and cream herringbone, with a very, very subtle overcheck in green and red--this is so subtle it's hard to see even if you know it's there, since each colour is just a single thread wide! (My pictures really don't do this justice.) This jacket was Made in the USA for Alexander Julian, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *4) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"!
> 
> Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!
> 
> *Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*
> 
> Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!
> 
> It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm
> 
> *Asking just $24, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA*
> 
> I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.
> 
> These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or lower offer!*
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. *
> 
> 22 1/2" interior circumference. Some discolouration to the interior, and minor pilling throughout, *hence just $6*


----------



## recoveringchef

Price Drop! *$100 OBO* Then it's off to eBay...



recoveringchef said:


> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue. 10 3E in Black. The pictures aren't very good. I'm unsure which last these were made on, but I don't think it was the most recent one. I have another pair of Park Avenues in the same size and they're larger than these are. I bought these from someone on eBay. I wore them once. The heels are brand new. The soles have lots of life left, as you can see. I paid $100 plus shipping, before the new heels. I would love to just get back what I put in.
> 
> $120 shipped CONUS.


----------



## iclypso

Folks, I have a few items that I ordered and never ended up wearing. Hopefully someone here can find more use for these than I did. All are brand new with tags.

Bills Khakis. "Vintage Twills", light chocolate, 33W, trim fit, plain front, unhemmed. $55 shipped PENDING









Bills Khakis. Chamois cloth, butterscotch color, 33W, pleated front, unhemmed. $55 shipped









Front picture of both:


----------



## jfkemd

*NWT Double RL button fly Chinos 34 x 34
*Made in USA$35 shipped CONUS only


----------



## workthatwedo

Samuelsohn for H. Stockton 
Black Blazer
$40 shipped CONUS
Tagged Size: 41R
Approx. Measurements
chest: 23"
waist: 21"
shoulder: 20.25"
sleeve: 24.5"
BOC: 30.5"










Brooks Brothers Seersucker Pants
Size: 34 x 32
Hudson Fit
$40 shipped CONUS
These pants look unworn.


----------



## balla25

*6 Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts (Various Sizes & Styles - Large, Medium, & XL)*

*Brooks Brothers Blue w/ Light Blue, White, & Gold Striped Shirt










*Brooks Brothers blue with light blue, white, & gold striped shirt (*Marked Medium/Measures 16- 32*). It is a non-iron all supima cotton with a button down collar. It is in exccellent condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer. - *CLAIMED
*
*Brooks Brothers Red w/ White & Gray Striped Shirt









*
Brooks Brothers red with white & gray striped shirt (*Marked Medium/Measures 16- 32*). It is a non-iron all cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer. - *CLAIMED

Brooks Brothers Blue With Yellow Stripes Shirt


*









Brooks Brothers blue with yellow stripes shirt (*Marked 16- 34*). It is a non-iron, traditional fit, all cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*Brooks Brothers Green & White Striped Dress Shirt










*Brooks Brothers green and white striped dress shirt (*Sz 16- 34/35*). It is a non-iron 100% cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent like new condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*Brooks Brothers Blue & White Striped Fun Dress Shirt










*Brooks Brothers blue and white striped fun dress shirt (*Sz Large - Regular Fit*). It is a non-iron all supima 100% cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent like new condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*Brooks Brothers Multicolored Striped Dress Shirt










*Brooks Brothers red, blue, orange, & white multicolored striped dress shirt (*Sz XL - Slim Fit*). It is a non-iron all supima 100% cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent like new condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.
*
Please PM me with any interest, offers, or questions.
*


----------



## balla25

*JOHNSTON & MURPHY Limited Collection Black Leather Wingtip Shoes*

*JOHNSTON & MURPHY Limited Collection Black Leather Wingtip Shoes (Size 12 C)*


















These J&M shoes are made with excellent craftmenship and both the uppers and soles are genuine leather. The shoes have never been worn and are in excellent condition as seen in the pictures. *Asking $75 shipped* w/ delivery confirmation in the CONUS or best offer. Ask for international shipping rates. All offers are welcomed!


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers yellow polo
Tagged XL
Pit to Pit: 25; Length: 31

Excellent condition

$20 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*NEED SOME BEATER SHOES FOR THIS SUMMER?*

Let's try these again...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LLB Handsewn Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 8 M*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; some mild creasing out front.
> When I found these, they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up,
> tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ;
> water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!
> *SIZE 8 M*
> 
> *PRICE: $25 CONUS* (I will also consider trade for warm color trad repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS SHIRTS - Medium Size*

*These shirts are in great condition for their age! No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots*, stains, tears, holes, etc.

This is some serious vintage gear!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each - Both for $35*

*********************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Red Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
100% cotton; Very light weight broadcloth - great for summer!
Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
*There is a small area just to the right of the label, it appears to be adhesive from an old laundry label;
you can barely see it, you can't feel it, it doesn't show while wearing, but I must disclose it. See the pic...
*TAGGED: 15.5 - XL* (Since when is a 15.5 an XL?!? Since 40 years ago, that's when!)
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Vintage BrooksGate Tattersall*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
Due to label fading, I can't verify the fabric, but I'm thinking it is a cotton/poly blend; it's a coarser
weave, but it has a retro kind of look. If it were my size, I'd keep it, just for the nostalgia factor!
Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
*TAGGED: 15x32*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22.5"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each - Both for $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## leisureclass

^ Man I wish that Tattersall was a 15x33! I have a really similar uni-stripe and it's pretty great.


----------



## Pentheos

Sb, I bet XL means extra long, not extra large.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Pentheos said:


> Sb, I bet XL means extra long, not extra large.


I wear a BB 15.5x33 (trad or regular cut); that shirt fits me perfectly, so it's not a long/tall cut. Label sizing and their corresponding measurements have changed a lot in the last several decades.

The only reason I'm not keeping it is the fabric is a bit light for my preferences, so I thought I'd pass it along to someone with a taste for real vintage. :icon_smile:

*EDIT:*

Pentheos, you may be right (I hope my original reply did not come across as, "NO, YOU'RE WRONG!); I just don't think an extra long would have 33" sleeves - usually something like a 15-15.5 neck in a "tall" sizing would have 35/36 sleeves and much longer torso. Currently, a BB alpha-size shirt in size M corresponds to a 15-15.5 neck with a 32/33 sleeve; thus, my belief that back 30-40 years ago, a 15.5 was considered and "XL".


----------



## Bradford

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> And that's an amazing jacket from Patrick. If you like that sort of thing, hard to imagine you'll ever seen another. Wow.





Patrick06790 said:


> Yes indeedy, and on that note I will shamlessly plug it again
> 
> Old Brooks Brothers jacket, very unusual. I think it's a silk/cotton blend, it's got some of the slubby things I associate with silk but it's not as heavy. Fully lined. Sack cut. I make it about a 40L but check measurements. No flaws except for one tiny little speck of something on one of the sleeves. A really neat piece. Take it away for $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Shoulder 18 1/2
> length from top of collar 33 1/4
> left sleeve 25 and a bit
> right sleeve 26
> pit to pit 21 3/4


I'm sorry, but that coat is fugly!


----------



## iclypso

Bradford said:


> I'm sorry, but that coat is fugly!


The GTH jacket!


----------



## Taken Aback

I wouldn't say that. At worse, I'd say the pastels and aztec-like pattern makes it appealing to someone living in the southwest.


----------



## TweedyDon

I like it. A lot! But I suspect it'll be just a tad too large for me....


----------



## iclypso

A few more offerings; I hope you find something you like. Feel free to ask questions.

Plain front, blue/white seersucker trousers by Lands End. 33W, unfinished hem, "Tailored Fit". NWT $40 shipped



Brooks Brothers wool argyle sweater, size medium. Purchased from retail store ($128) but never worn (NWT). Asking $90 shipped



Ralph Lauren Polo corduroy trousers. Plain front, 33W x 30 inseam, uncuffed. Worn ~5 times. $35 shipped



LL Bean cotton V-neck sweater. Photo of tag best represents actual color of the item. Size medium. In very good condition. Seems more solidly constructed than some of LLB's contemporary offerings. $30



Jos A Bank 80% wool argyle sweater. Size large, crew neck. Very soft and thick knit. $30 shipped



Brooks Brothers 100% lambswool vest. Purchased on a particularly cold business trip to Dallas, of all places, but I haven't worn it much since. Size medium. In excellent condition. $40 shipped



Purple Polo by Ralph Lauren V-neck sweater, cotton/silk/cashmere blend. Very soft and lightweight. New w/o tag. Size medium. $40 shipped



Also, the pleated Bills Khakis posted here are still available: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1299916#post1299916


----------



## Danny

$45 shipped.



Danny said:


> PRL Dirty Bucks. Size 9D. In very good, but used shape. These were $200 new, offering for $65 shipped CONUS. They have a little bit more formal structure than general casual dirty bucks, a little sleeker...typical PRL. Some very light markings which I tried to show in the photos. Full disclosure, these are made in China, like lots of other PRL merchandise, but they are solid shoes.


----------



## iclypso

Taken Aback said:


> I wouldn't say that. At worse, I'd say the pastels and aztec-like pattern makes it appealing to someone living in the southwest.


Forgive me for being chatty in the Exchange, but I want to point out that my comment was certainly not intended to demean.


----------



## Hardiw1

Hardiw1 said:


> BB OCBD
> Size: 18-34
> $15 shipped


Still have this.


----------



## Bradford

Taken Aback said:


> I wouldn't say that. At worse, I'd say the pastels and aztec-like pattern makes it appealing to someone living in the southwest.


Well I'm from the southwest and it doesn't work for me :smile:

But i suppose it might appeal to people who fill their homes with kokopelli's, faux-indian blankets, and other assorted teal and light wood furnishings.


----------



## workthatwedo

Alright, let's try this one again.

Brooks Brothers
Makers
Relaxed Fit
Made in USA
Size 15 1/2 - 33
$18 shipped OBO


----------



## sbdivemaster

*AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS - Might be vintage...*

Bump with price drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; These pants are crisp!
> 100% New Wool; Made in England
> *TAGGED: None*
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 31" +1", no cuffs
> Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 10"
> Pleats: None, short darts below front belt loops
> 8 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> Slant front pockets; single welt rear pockets, rear left w/button through
> 
> These pants are near pristine, possibly unworn. I do
> believe they are vintage, as the interior white lining
> is slightly yellowed; label and Woolmark tag look perfect.
> 
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dorji

Last chance on this one...$25 shipped- going back to the thrift on Wed morning.


dorji said:


> OK here is a 3/2 sack suit from Huntington, maybe you read HTJ and saw a recent post on this maker. Anyway it is a nice summer light olive color, no content tag but definately cotton and possisly cotton/poly blend. Shoulders are great, no apparent issues other than the fact that it doesn't fit me and the pants are pleated and pretty short. They are cuffed to 1.25" as well. Honestly if this fit I would just lose the pants, as the buttons of the jacket have sufficient contrast to wear as a SC. Patch pockets too :icon_smile: It is a sacky 42R, PM with interest or offers. Looking for $40 shipped.
> P2P 23.75"
> BOC 30.25"
> Sh 19.25"
> Sl 24.75"
> 
> Pant
> Inseam 28 3/8"!
> Waist 18.25" Pleated
> It's a bit darker than this flash pic:
> 
> A bit lighter than this shot:
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dscn1354t.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/dscn1353t.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/dscn1352n.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dscn1355m.jpg/
> Also, it appears to have been cleaned (tags still present), but needs a press of course.


----------



## redcorals

*Club Monaco Gingham Cotton Pants sz34x32*

Excellent Condition. I loosely cuffed them (2 stitches) for the summers. They originally are 32 inseam. $45 shipped conus. flat fronts.


----------



## swb120

******Take $10 off any of the below:******

This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. All are absolutely beautiful USA-made items.

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 33 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

8. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

9. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $225 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> *THE GREAT CMDC PURGE BEGINNETH!!!*
> 
> Did you feel left out when TweedyDon listed all those suits, sportcoats, pants, and shirts last weekend that were too big for you??? I did too. Not a M or 39R in the bunch. Not cool. So...
> 
> As promised, I've begun a much needed closet purge. I'm going to begin with shirts. In the coming days there will be a few suit offerings added to this. In all of this, there will be discounts given for multiple purchases. All items are in excellent condition except where noted.
> 
> Let's roll....
> 
> Turnbull and Asser.
> All 3 of these shirts are 15.5 X 34
> All 3 are French cuff
> $20 conus each
> 
> #1: Blue w/white and yellow striping. Contrast collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Blue w/ white and red striping. Contrast collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 Blue w/ green and white striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/grey check forward point
> 16 x 33
> 
> *$16 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue forward point
> 16 x 33
> 
> *$16 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue w/white contrast collar; French cuff
> 16 x 33
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue herringbone spread collar; French cuff
> 16 x 34
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers forward point tattersall
> The fabric is akin to a lightweight Viyella--this will be fantastic w/a tweed jacket come fall
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> *$16 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink herringbone forward point
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/blue pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$16 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/ pink and light blue stripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 32/33
> 
> *$16 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End white w/grey stripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$12 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End blue w/white stripe bd
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$12 conus
> *


----------



## concealed

Brooks Brothers "346" Special Cutting from 1985. Thick, half canvassed, pinstripe 3/2 suit. It is roughly a 44. Full measurements: P2P 23.5, P2Cuff 17, Shoulder2Shoulder 20, S2Cuff 24, Bottom of Collar to Hem 31. Waist 19.25, Length 32.5 (including 1.75 inch cuffs) another 1 inch to let out. Pants are flat front with a coin pocket. Absolutely mint condition. Asking $80 including shipping.
































Allen Collins by Berle Patch Indian Madras Shorts, Waist 40, Inseam 8. $20 shipped


----------



## Himself

Pictures coming in the next day or two:

2 Lands End pinpoint, 1 pink, 1 sage/khaki, 16-34, older Trim fit (quite full with narrow waist) $18 ea. 

Lands End Hyde Park, recent blue-green check, 15.5-34 Traditional fit, almost new, $25

Brooks Brothers classic OCBD, ecru, 15.5-34 Slim fit, really a 15-34, almost new, $30

Bills M3 poplin, khaki, 34W, new, hemmed to 32L $40

2 Patagonia Duck Pants, 34W, khaki and stone, older but good condition $20ea.

2 brand new Patagonia Duck Shorts, 34W, khaki and mushroom $30ea.

2 Lands End Legacy, 34x30 Traditional fit, khaki and gray $20ea. 

Patagonia nylon chinos, bright khaki color, 34x34 - compact and quick drying but dressier travel pants $25

Prices include USPS Priority


----------



## jfkemd

$30 shipped CONUS



jfkemd said:


> *NWT Double RL button fly Chinos 34 x 34
> *Made in USA


----------



## Tilton

Himself said:


> Pictures coming in the next day or two:
> 
> 2 Lands End pinpoint, 1 pink, 1 sage/khaki, 16-34, older Trim fit (quite full with narrow waist) $18 ea.
> 
> Lands End Hyde Park, recent blue-green check, 15.5-34 Traditional fit, almost new, $25
> 
> Brooks Brothers classic OCBD, ecru, 15.5-34 Slim fit, really a 15-34, almost new, $30
> 
> Bills M3 poplin, khaki, 34W, new, hemmed to 32L $40
> 
> 2 Patagonia Duck Pants, 34W, khaki and stone, older but good condition $20ea.
> 
> 2 brand new Patagonia Duck Shorts, 34W, khaki and mushroom $30ea.
> 
> 2 Lands End Legacy, 34x30 Traditional fit, khaki and gray $20ea.
> 
> Patagonia nylon chinos, bright khaki color, 34x34 - compact and quick drying but dressier travel pants $25
> 
> Prices include USPS Priority


You'll get a premium for the patagucci's on ebay.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bump . . .



hockeyinsider said:


> I have a new with tags sport jacket from Lauren Ralph Lauren in a 40-regular trim fit. It features a beautiful 100% wool cloth with has real leather buttons, natural shoulders, side vents and matching elbow patches.
> 
> The jacket's plaid is brown, though it looks from like a gray in these photos due to the lighting.
> 
> If interested, please send me a private message. I'm asking $117, including shipping and handling (priority mail) within the continental United States.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Bump . . .



hockeyinsider said:


> I have two Polo Ralph Lauren shirts for sale:
> 
> Regent collar, custom fit dress shirt in size 15 1/2 x 32/33. This is a very nice shirt that is new with original tags. Asking $32.
> 
> If interested, please send me a private message. The buyer is responsible for shipping and handling (priority mail) within the continental United States, which is an additional $5.50 a shirt.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*For the Giant Trad - XXXL Polo Shirts*

Bump with price drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc!*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$15 > $12 each; Both Shirts for $25 > $20* (Will consider trade for a few warm color repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *********************************************
> *PRL Polo - Pink w/White Stripes*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*
> Straight Bottom with tail; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: 3XL*
> Neck: 20"
> S2S: 23"
> P2P: 27"
> Length: 30" (add 2" for the tail)
> *PRICE: $15 > $12*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lacoste Polo - Black*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*
> Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: 9 (US size 3XL)*
> Neck: 20"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> Length: 28"
> *PRICE: $15 > $12*
> 
> *$15 > $12 each; Both Shirts for $25 > $20* (Will consider trade for a few warm color repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## NBL

Hello y'all!
I am interning in D.C. this summer but am lacking in the suit department. 
Would anyone happen to have any that could stand up to the sweltering D.C. summer heat? Poplin or seersucker or other cool materials?
My jacket size is a 36 R and I can wear a waist between a 28-30.
Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Hart Schaffner Marx Hopsack Blazer...*

Checking to see if there's any interest in a HSM hopsack blazer; no size tag, but was large on me - maybe 42-44; color is a pale yellow, similar to this:

I can procure and ship for $25. If interested, send me a PM with your jacket measurements, and I can check it out later today or tomorrow.


----------



## vexco

Bump! This needs to go so feel free to offer whatever you feel is fair!



vexco said:


> Found this today. Norman Hilton suit tagged 44T. Super breathable fabric, quarter-lined and single-vented. Pants are flat-front and uncuffed!!! *$50 SHIPPED CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Pants Waist: 17.5" with about 3" of fabric to let out. Pants Inseam: 32". Uncuffed!
> 
> S2S: 18". P2P: 22". Sleeves: 25". Length from BOC: 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures here:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/DcRBK.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FahUh.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/w6gv1.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/IVUtF.jpg


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ if BOC were 1" shorter, that would be mine.


----------



## vexco

sbdivemaster said:


> ^^^ if BOC were 1" shorter, that would be mine.


So close yet so far!


----------



## concealed

Brooks Brothers "346" Special Cutting from 1985. Thick, half canvassed, pinstripe 3/2 suit. It is roughly a 44. Full measurements: P2P 23.5, P2Cuff 17, Shoulder2Shoulder 20, S2Cuff 24, Bottom of Collar to Hem 31. Waist 19.25, Length 32.5 (including 1.75 inch cuffs) another 1 inch to let out. Pants are flat front with a coin pocket. Absolutely mint condition. Asking $80 including shipping.








https://s1247.photobucket.com/albums/gg633/kmoneythedon/?action=view&current=IMG_1795.jpg  

Allen Collins by Berle Patch Indian Madras Shorts, Waist 40, Inseam 8. $20 shipped








 

Few other items:
Norman Hilton Suit: Navy Pinhead/Birdseye Suit, I will throw in a Brooks Brothers tie with this. $45 shipped OBO.
Jacket:
Pit to Pit: 21.5 inches
Pit to Cuff: 17.5
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5
Shoulder to Cuff: 25.5
Across the second button: 21.5
Pit to Hem: 20.75
bottom of collar to hem: 32


Pants:
Waist: 17.75 inches
Inseam: 29 inches (additional 3.5 inches to let out)
Outseam: 43 inches
Cuff: 8.75
Knee: 9.75 













Allen Collins - West Hartford Trad Retailer - Indian Cotton Bleeding Madras Short Sleeve Shirt (lots of CAPS) - small stain, $11 shipped, or free for whoever buys a suit.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*The Brooks Brothers Pants Trifecta!*

Giving this a bump, price drop, and addition:



sbdivemaster said:


> *All pants are in great condition. No wear on cuffs,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$30 Per Pair; Two Pairs for $55!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Charcoal Gray Flannels*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> ***********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Cords*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear, still has tag stitching
> No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in China, Fabric Woven in France
> *TAGGED: 36 x 32*
> Waist: 37", Flat Front
> Inseam: 32" +1"
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
> 7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> Front On-Seam Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> ***********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear; had some grime on the cuffs, hit it with
> some brown soap and washed them - now they are clean!
> Nice heavy twill; No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 36 x 34*
> Waist: 37", Double reverse pleats
> Inseam: 33.5"
> Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"; No cuffs
> 5 Belt loops
> Front On-Seam Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *$30 Per Pair; Two Pairs for $55!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Something For The Golf Course...?*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on cuffs,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Price include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

***********************************************

*J. Crew Lightweight Cotton Pants - Yellow*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Very light wear; needs some ironing.
Very nice, light weight cotton; No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 36 x 30*
Waist: 37", Flat Fronts
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"; No cuffs
6 Belt loops
Front Slant Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets, Left Button-Through
*SOLD!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## swb120

Up for sale is a pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings in tan pebblegrain in size 8.5C. Beautiful shoes with little wear on insoles or outsoles. Asking *$80 shipped*.


----------



## jfkemd

Red Double RL chinos have been claimed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Corduroy Sack Jacket, (ca. 45 S)*

Very nice vintage traditional sack in good condition, just needs a press.

$38 shipped.

Ch ptp: 24", Sh: 19.5", Sl: 23.5", L boc: 30"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

This stuff has to go. Some of it will be going on eBay tonight, so if you want anything make an offer.

*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.* (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)

*NWOT Orvis Canvas & Poplin Pants, 40*

Three pairs, new--hemmed only. The white pair are 100% cotton lightweight, soft canvas, and the other two are a blend poplin. Just in time for the warmer weather and summer fun!

$30 each or $65 for all three pairs.*>>>$24 each or $50 for the three.*

W: 20.5", Ins: 30" (nothing much to let out)










*Made in USA White Bucks for LL Bean, 7.5 D*

These are in very nice condition and are little worn. There are however a couple of minor scratches and marks at the toe which should clean up easily and not prove an issue.

$50 shipped.*>>>$45.*










*Stuff Remaining:*

Offers welcome below:

*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL* (see measurements)

For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.

It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant.

It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...

Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"
W: 38", Ins: 35.5"

$75 shipped.*>>>$50!*










*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95 *>>>$80!*

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)











*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped. *>>>$50!*


----------



## vexco

vexco said:


> Bump! This needs to go so feel free to offer whatever you feel is fair!


Now sold! Sorry, it wouldn't let me edit my post for some reason.


----------



## sbdivemaster

vexco said:


> Now sold! Sorry, it wouldn't let me edit my post for some reason.


 heh


----------



## vexco

Gonna offer a few things up on here again. Some of this might not be trad-approved but maybe someone will be interested.

Charles Tyrwhitt 17/36 Sea Island Cotton shirt. French cuffed. *$18 shipped CONUS OBO.*










Brioni olive/drab green button-up shirt. Tagged XL, fits around a 17/34-35. *$19 shipped CONUS OBO.
*









Lorenzini spread-collar button-up shirt. Tagged 16.5/42. *$19 shipped CONUS OBO.*










Neiman Marcus spread-collar button-up shirt. Tagged 16-36. * $16 shipped CONUS OBO.*










More to come later tonight. If you want actual measurements of the shirts feel free to PM me with interest.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A couple more things:

*Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Label Made in USA Suede Saddle, 9.5 D*

A very nice shoe and barely worn at all. A few small spots as normal, but all around in excellent condition.

$85 shipped.










*Angus Westley ("Shoe Maker England") Pebbled PTB, 9.5 D*

These have a shape that I really love in a double soled "derby", and they are in great condition. They do have a fair bit of use but many, many miles to go before they'll need anything. Built like any of the well known quality Goodyear welted English makes.

$45 shipped.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Special thanks to Gentleman George for a REALLY quick turnaround on a pair of pants he sold me. Great pants! Great price. And, great service!


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hello!

I'm new to this forum and thought that I would check it out upon the suggestion of a couple of your regular members. I'm a pretty regular contributor on the Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread over at styleforum.net as well as a member of the Talk Ivy Forum over at FilmNoirBuff.com.

Either way, here goes:










Vintage 1950s Deadstock / NOS Brooks Brothers OCBD Popover 16 1/2 - 3.
Vintage 1960s Minty Brooks Brothers Charcoal Gray Wash 'n' Wear Sack Suit 40 XL.
Vintage 1960s Custom Tailored Briggs, Ltd. CASHMERE Gray Plaid Undarted Sack Jacket w/ Flap Chest Pocket 42 R.
Vintage LL BEAN "Blucher-Style" hard sole mocs from their Campus Loungers Spring 1989 Collection 12 D.

There's a lot of other cool stuff along these same lines in my Etsy shop. https://www.etsy.com/shop/TyphoidJones?ref=si_shop

Thanks for taking the time to look!
-M-


----------



## sbdivemaster

*You Know You Need Another Tie... or 5!*

*All ties are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, holes, snags, pulls, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$10 each, 2 for $18, 3 for $24, 4 for $28, All 5 for $30!!*

*********************************************
*Tradly-ish Ties*

Click pics for larger view.

Brooks Brothers (The Mothership)
*58.5" x 3.5"*, 100% Silk, Handmade in USA
*PRICE: $10*

Robert Talbott Best Of Class for David Rickey (Newport Beach, CA)
*58" x 3.75"*
*PRICE: $10*

Ferrell Reed for Kenady's (Fallen Long Beach, CA men's shop)
*57.5" x 3.5"*, 100% Italian Silk, Handmade in USA
*PRICE: $10*

Ermenegildo Zegna (I know, not the tradliest brand, but tradly-ish pattern, super high quality.) 
*58.5" x 3.5"*
*PRICE: $10*

Ferrel Reed for W.A. King (Fallen Santa Barbara, CA men's shop)
*51.5" x 2.5"*, 100% Knit Cotton, Made in England
*PRICE: $10*

*$10 each, 2 for $18, 3 for $24, 4 for $28, All 5 for $30!!*

*All ties are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, holes, snags, pulls, etc.*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## catside

Offers accepted for trad goodness. Press 3/2 sack poplin 46 R NWOT condition.

Addition: I did not notice that pants are a little short. Measurements:
PP 24', sleeves 25", sh 20', BOC 31
Waist 21 (+3)" Inseam 26 (=1)" = 1.5 cuff (additional 3 inch potential)
Still available for offers before eBay.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The colors are darker on these, of course. I need to study up on controlling white balance...

*Ely Ties WASP Emblematic*

Excellent condition, probably the former owner wasn't bold enough to pull it off, so it is every bit like new. Polyester.

3.25"

$20 shipped.










*Alynn Soccer Player Emblematic*

Alynn of Stamford, Conn. was the tiemaker for Chipp. This one is in very good condition; no flaws, pulls, stains, any wear to the fabric. Polyester.

3.25"

$12 shipped.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here's another pair of those PRL bucks we've seen recently...

*Polo Ralph Lauren Suede Bucks, 9 D*

Someone had a pair of these listed a few days ago, and they drew a few approving comments from others. As well they should...

This pair has seen the smallest handful of wearings and are in excellent condition. The color is fairly unique among bucks and must have been the distinction that was sought by the designer--successfully, if you ask me.

$45 shipped.


----------



## sbdivemaster

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Here's another pair of those PRL bucks we've seen recently...
> 
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Suede Bucks, 9 D*
> 
> Someone had a pair of these listed a few days ago, and they drew a few approving comments from others. As well they should...
> 
> This pair has seen the smallest handful of wearings and are in excellent condition. The color is fairly unique among bucks and must have been the distinction that was sought by the designer--successfully, if you ask me.
> 
> $45 shipped.


OMG!! :aportnoy:


----------



## AMProfessor

Some new things from Brooks Brothers available:

2 OCBDs. Slim fit.



























Sales link here [some additional, less trad shirts on this link too]

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Slim-and-Extra-Slim-fits-OCBDs-and-non-irons

And some ties:
Wools (sure, not what you think about in late May, but come October....)










And repps (one silk, one linen/cotton)










Sales link for ties is here: Also some solid ties on this sales link, but being less trad, I didn't post them]

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...oks-Brothers-ties!-Repps-and-wools-and-solids!


----------



## CMDC

Some items for tonight. All in excellent condition.

Here's a nice vintage item. Gant bleeding madras bd popover.
Neck: 15
Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 33

*SOLD*



















Gitman Brothers blue stripe spread collar shirt
Tagged 16 x 34 but measures 16 x 33

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers seersucker bd long sleeve sport shirt
Size M

*SOLD*



















"Capitalist Tool" tie made for Forbes Magazine
100% silk. Dark green w/gold writing
3" width

*SOLD*


----------



## leisureclass

^CMDC your PM box is full!


----------



## CMDC

Fixed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hardiw1

All items in _excellent condition_

Vineyard Vines LS Murray shirt
No whale emblem
Size: XXL
$20 shipped










Brooks Brothers OCBD
Size: 18.5-34
Traditional Fit
$20 shipped











BB Brooksflannel - glen plaid 
Size: M
80% cotton/20% wool
$20 shipped











Wish this one fit me!

Missing label 3/2 sack pincord jacket
Hooked vent
Obviously made by a quality maker (would love some guesses as to the maker)
Made in U.S.A

Measures:
Shoulder: 17.25
p2p: 20.5
Waist: 19.5
Sleeve: 23.5
Length boc: 29

Claimed


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> I've consolidated the remaining items from JoeTradly's Closet Purge into this single thread.... And remember, buying something from JT--the Father of the Thrift Exchange--is like buying a little piece of Trad history!
> 
> 
> *As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) Cable Car Clothiers cotton poplin 3/2 sack suit*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Cut form a terrific miniature herringbone in classic grey, this lovely 3/2 sack is a beautiful example of a trad. classic! It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features two button cuffs, a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $115, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44/39, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 7/8
> 
> Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 31, with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) STUNNING heavier Southwick 3/2 sack in dark navy pinstripe*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful--I wish that it fit me!
> 
> Cut from a wonderful heavier dark navy cloth with a terrific creamy-blue pinstripe, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This suit features four buttons cuffs, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is, overall, simply wonderful! It also has a centre vent, the trousers are flat-front and cuffed, and it was Made in the USA. This is Southwick's "Douglas" model. If this fits you,. grab it--it's wonderful! It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 3/8
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 30 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $30!*
> 
> This is great--a classic 3/2 sack suit in grey, with a lovely pinstripe in alternating white and lilac. This suit has a lovely lapel roll, a single center hook vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> The jacket is in wonderful condition, but the trousers have been repaired on one side, as shown. This is still a very serviceable suit, and would be great as a starter suit, or a beater suit--perfect for an internship, or for going out in! As such, this is priced at
> 
> *just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 29 5/8 (+ 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*
> 
> Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.
> 
> *Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) STUNNING HAND TAILORED GOLDEN FLEECE 3/2 SACK BLAZER in LORO PIANA Super 130s, by Brooks Brothers!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.
> 
> It originally *cost $250, so how about $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) STUNNING Southwick 3/2 sack with perfect blue overcheck!*
> 
> The originalowner of this inckluded a note in the pocket noting "Is this stunning or what?", and I have to agree--it is. Cut from a beautiful, buttery-soft cloth, the colourway is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Autumn--a base of golden-oat herringbone, with a perfect periwinkle and pale blue overcheck, this really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. It is, of course, a classic 3/2 sack with a beautiful, soft lapel roll. It's fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 9/16
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) WORN JUST ONCE! BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in Loro Piana Camelhair.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful, was purchased at full price last year by its original owner, and worn just ONCE, very carefully--and so it is in pristine condition. (It comes complete with its original spare buttons, in their original package.)
> 
> Cut from wonderfully luxurious Loro Piana camelhair, this beautiful jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS, three button cuffs (featuring football buttons), and a single centre vent that culminates a lovely lapped centre seam. It's Brooks "Madison" model. This jacket is also fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed. It is, of course, in absolutely superb condition, being basically new and unworn.
> 
> It's gorgeous, *and an absolute steal at just $145, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRAD TIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of these ties are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *​
> 1) Regimental bowtie. All silk. Very Good condition. SOLD
> 
> 2) NWT Rugby emblematic bowtie. Pristine. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Land's End regimental. Excellent. SOLD
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent. SOLD
> 
> 6) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemish, as shown. $8
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Land's End regimental. Excellent. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Brooks Brothers stripes. Excellent! $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346 emblematic. Excellent! $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Charles Trywhitt pattern. Minor blemishes, as shown. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $15
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SHIRTS!
> *
> 1) Brooks Brothers. Light blue; 17-35. $18
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Polo RL. Regent fit. Yellow. SOLD
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers. White. 17-35. $18
> 
> 
> 
> 4) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $28
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT from JT:*
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $18 > 16
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $12 > 10
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $20 > 17 > 15
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: In all cases waist measurements are taken laid flat, and inseam measurements are, well, on the inseam. The amount available to let down is indicated with "+ X".*
> 
> 1) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Land's End Reds. A lovely shade of Nantucket red! Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Orvis khakis (A). Nice heavier khakis. Small scuff mark on cuff. Very Good condition. Waist 19 3/8, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Polo Reds. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 (+1 1/2). Size 36/32. $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Land's End Year Rounders. Grey, size 40. These have a tear in the back, as shown, hence are $6 (shipping cost) or FREE with another pair of trousers. Waist 20, inseam 30 (+1/2) with 2" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Orvis khakis. Nice, heavier khakis. Size 40. waist 20 1/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff. Very Good condition. $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) LL Bean cords. A lovely golden tan! Excellent condition. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1 3/4). $22
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Bills khakis cords. BEAUTIFUL rust colour! Excellent condition, size 40. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. $35.
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $22


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TRENCHCOATS AND RAINCOATS*!
> 
> *Sizes 40L, 42R, 44R, 44S, and a Woman's 12 Long Burberry Trench*
> 
> *AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!*
> 
> *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> *
> *ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
> *1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*
> 
> _*From 32rollandrock*_
> 
> This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!
> 
> Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!
> 
> *Asking just $95 > 75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Tagged a 40L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *
> 
> _*From JoeTradly
> *_
> This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!
> 
> *Asking just $95 > 85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
> Length: 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) 42R Trenchcoat from Brooks Brothers--ALL COTTON!*
> 
> This is an extremely nice trenchcoat! Cut from 100% cotton (rather than the poly-cotton blends that are more common--even Burberry tend to use poly-cotton for their coats) this beautiful coat has other features that make it stand apart from its less-august rivals. For a start, its belt has the coveted brass D-rings that were pioneered for holding equipment in the trenches, by Burberry. It's buckles--for both the belt and the cuffs--are leather-covered metal (rather than plastic), and its classic Brooks lining is all cotton. The buckles show no sign of wear. This also features a zippered security pocket on the inside, and a very nice extra strap on the underside of the belt that keeps it in the appropriate belt-loops. Like the other trenches, listed above, this has a classic, clean shape without the gunflap.
> 
> This coat originally came with a removeable liner and a removeable collar--both are absent from this coat, but this doesn't detract from either its functionality or its beauty.
> 
> This coat has a minor blemish near the pocket, as shown, and some minor rubbing to the cuff seams, but overall it is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $69 > 55, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or lower offer.
> 
> Tagged a 42R, this coat measures:
> *
> Chest: 24
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (under arm to cuff along seam): 18 1/2
> Length: 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour Master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*
> 
> _*From 32rollandrock
> *_
> This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.
> 
> This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as
> 
> *just $45 > 39, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16
> Length (BOC): 40 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) WOMAN'S Burberry Trenchcoat from Harrods of London. Size 12 Long.*
> 
> *You know how it is... Parcels arrive for you all the time, and you start having them sent to your office to avoid admitting you've bought yet another Harris tweed, or Drake's tie... So now's your chance to earn at least a few weeks of worry-free buying! When this arrives, and she looks askance at you, just casually hand over the parcel, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful--and what better Anglophile trad. combination could there be than Burberry (before it went downmarket) and Harrods (before it went way downmarket, and lost its status as possibly THE best and certainly the most iconic store in London) This was, of course, MADE IN ENGLAND.
> 
> This is THE classic Burberry trenchcoat, the sort worn by Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's, not the modern modish shorter items that are so frequent now and will likely be outdated next season. Cut from the classic polycotton cloth that's durable, hardwearing, and water-repellent, this has the classic Burberry silhouette including the gunflap (on the distaff side, here), and the belt with the full complement of D-Rings. The buckles are leather-covered metal, and all are fully functional; this also features the brass throat-latch that all good Burberrys have. It has a single rear vent, and the classic Novacheck lining. It also features a button-in, removeable lining, which is made from all-wool; this also features the woolen version of the nova check.
> 
> This jacket does have a couple of minor, minor blemishes; a couple of minor scuff marks, as shown (one on the underside of the belt near the buckle), and the single button that closes the vent at the rear is missing. (Burberry will happily send you a replacement, though.) Mainly because of the button, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition... But you're not likely to find a nicer example of a woman's Burberry any time soon, unless you shell out roughly 8 times my asking price at Burberry itself!
> 
> *Asking $125 > 115, with LOWER OFFERS WELCOME, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 12 Long, this measures:*
> 
> Bust: 22
> Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
> Sleeve (on underseam): 19 1/8
> Length: 45 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several pairs of footwear to pass along today, from *efdll *and *JoeTradly*.
> 
> *NB: I also have a pair of Italian sandals from efdll in the Sales Forum, here:
> 
> *https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117621-Italian-sandals-size-43.&p=1299332#post1299332
> As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Edward Green. Claimed
> *
> *2) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $15, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Italian ankle boots*. Made in Italy for To Boot New York. Very Good condition, with some creasing to the uppers as shown. Size 42. *Asking $29, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $35, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Nordstrom saddle bucks*. *Claimed*
> 
> *6) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES*, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA. *Asking $25.* (From me!)
> 
> I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.
> 
> These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TRAD/IVY SUMMER TROUSERS!
> 
> Sizes 32 TO 42!
> 
> Including items by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton, J. Press, USA-Made Reds for Murray's Toggery Shop (now no longer available), Brooks Bros. Bills khakis, and some wonderful patchwork and Straight-Run Madras!*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!
> 
> ALSO AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!​
> **Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *NB: Please note that all waist measurements are taken laid flat at the waist.
> 
> NB2: Please also note that all trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!
> *
> 
> *GROUP 1: Ivy Classics*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLUS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *1) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts*. Pleated front. Very Good condition. Tagged size 40. Waist 19 1/2, Inseam 9. *Asking just $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Madras Trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*. It doesn't get much more Ivy Summer than this! Waist 20 1/2, Inseam 28 1/2 (+3 1/3). Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $23, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) NWOT WONDERFUL Summer-y Patchwork Madras! CLAIMED
> *
> *4) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $16, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. THE ICONIC IVY SUMMER TROUSER! CLAIMED
> *
> *6) BILLS KHAKIS Madras Trousers! **Claimed!*
> 
> *7) WONDERFUL Kelly Green trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*! There's no fabric content listed, but these seem to be a cotton/linen blend. These are in absolutely excellent condition, and have either been worn once inside or not at all. (The original owner can't recall; they've been stored carefully for some years!) waist: 19, inseam 31 3/4 (+2 3/4). Flat front; uncuffed. Just wonderful! *Asking $25, or offer*.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 2: Summer Trousers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> From efdll and 32rollandrock*​
> *8) Zanella, in ivory cream. Made in Italy. *Some minor blemishes to the thigh and cuffs, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Flat front, and lovely. Good/very Good condition because of noted blemishing, *hence just $12, or offer.* Basically, *FREE *but for shipping costs! Waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 30 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *9) J. Press in periwinkle blue. ** Claimed!
> *
> *10) Brooks Brothers Hudson chinos.* Excellent condition. Waist 21 1/2, Inseam 29 7/8 (+1). Excellent condition. *Asking $19, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Brooks Brothers olive khakis. *These have a small white blemish on the right thigh, *hence are FREE--just pay $5 towards shipping*! Waist 17 1/4, Inseam 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 3: Khakis, and more!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: Please note that the listing order below does not match the order in which these khakis appear above!​
> *
> *From efdll*​
> *12) Bills Khakis*. Dark khaki. M2. Excellent condition. Waist: 18 3/4, Inseam 19 1/4 (+ 3/2) with 1 1/2 cuff. *Asking $25, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *13) Bills Khakis.* * Claimed!*
> 
> *14) Bills Khakis. M2P.* Pleated front; minor mark on cuff. Rumpled. Good/Very Good condition. Waist 19 1/8, Inseam 30 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuff. *Asking just $18, or offer. *
> 
> 
> 
> *15) Pal Zileri.* A beautiful pair of summer trousers! Made in Italy. 100% wool with Bemberg lining. Flat front, excellent condition. *Asking just $25, or offer.* Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 30 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *16) Corbin Prime Poplin khakis.* Flat front, and excellent condition. *Asking just $22, or offer. *Waist: 19, inseam 31 (+1), with a 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## jkidd41011

More Drops...



jkidd41011 said:


> Additional Price Drops...


*Orvis Sz L $25.00>>>15.00 Shipped*








*

Bills Khakis Sz M $25.00>>>12.00 Shipped

*







*

Brooks Brothers Sz M (Not sure this is Trad approved #2 but it's BB) $25.00>>>12.00 Shipped*








*

Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sz M $20.00>>>10.00 Shipped

*







[/QUOTE]


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and thought that I would check it out upon the suggestion of a couple of your regular members. I'm a pretty regular contributor on the Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread over at styleforum.net as well as a member of the Talk Ivy Forum over at FilmNoirBuff.com.
> 
> Either way, here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 1950s Deadstock / NOS Brooks Brothers OCBD Popover 16 1/2 - 3.
> Vintage 1960s Minty Brooks Brothers Charcoal Gray Wash 'n' Wear Sack Suit 40 XL.
> Vintage 1960s Custom Tailored Briggs, Ltd. CASHMERE Gray Plaid Undarted Sack Jacket w/ Flap Chest Pocket 42 R.
> Vintage LL BEAN "Blucher-Style" hard sole mocs from their Campus Loungers Spring 1989 Collection 12 D.
> 
> There's a lot of other cool stuff along these same lines in my Etsy shop. https://www.etsy.com/shop/TyphoidJones?ref=si_shop
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look!
> -M-


Wow--some great stuff! Welcome!


----------



## 32rollandrock

A MEMORIAL DAY BLOWOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stuff's been piling up for awhile, time to unload.

First up, some of the coolest patch madras shorts ever. These flat fronts are from Johnston Murphy (who knew?) and were made, naturally, in India. Waist size is 40. I was tremendously disappointed when I spotted them from across the room--bright is an understatement--and discovered they won't fit me. Perfect condition, as if never worn. $20 CONUS.












Keeping with the madras theme, a shirt by Viyella. Medium, indistinguishable from new. Do not wear with the above shorts. $20 CONUS.












A pair of khakis by Barbour. Judging by condition and the upside-down tag on the rear outer waistband (pictured), I doubt these were ever worn--they are immaculate. Label indicating fabric content is missing, but obviously cotton. These are cuffed with subtle single pleats that were difficult to capture in photos. Waist measures 44 inches, inseam is 28.75 inches. $25 CONUS













A NWT Lacoste polo shirt in pink, size 4. $35 CONUS












A pair of LL Bean dress (!) trousers, made in Canada, flat front, cuffed, lightweight wool. These are very nice. 35 inch waist, 28.25 inch inseam. $18 CONUS












A pair of Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft cap toes, 9.5 D/B. These are made in USA. Shoe trees not included. $25 CONUS.












These Eastland made-in-Maine loafers have never been worn. They exhibit signs of improper just-thrown-in-a-closet storage, which has resulted in some scuffs here and there (pictured), but nothing serious that won't polish/buff out. I am offering them here thrift-store-fresh, before I go to the trouble of gussying them up and selling them to someone in Japan for an absurd sum. They are size 7M. $30 CONUS












A pair of magnificent Nettletons in 11C--if these are your size, get 'em now, because you'll never find these again, especially in a rich chocolate pebble grain. Flawless uppers, tons of life left in soles. SOLD












Last, but certainly not least, a pair of Alden plain toe bluchers in shell cordovan. Don't settle for faded inner labels/markings or ready-for-recrafting. These are as breath-taking as they come. Thick soles, gorgeous uppers--these shoes, properly cared for, will last decades. They are size 9 B/D. Not being able to afford Aldens, I can't say much about the sizing or lasts, but will attempt to answer any questions I can with the help, hopefully, of others here. These are a veritable steal at SOLD, trees not included.


----------



## Yuca

32rollandrock said:


> Do not wear with the above shorts.


Indeed!


----------



## Bandit44

^ If those Nettletons were in my size, I'd move heaven and earth to buy those. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> A MEMORIAL DAY BLOWOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man, that is some seriously quality!! And, of course, the Alden's are my size... curse you, vile wheedler!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Bills M2 34x31.5 and BB OCBD Ecru 15/34*

Good morning,

I have a couple of things, purchased on this exchange, that don't quite work for me.

First, a pair of Bills M2, purchased from Trip English, British Tan, 34 waist, cuffed to 31.5. They're in excellent shape, just a little too baggy for me.

Second, an ecru BB OCBD of recent vintage, sized 15.5/34, but really 15/34 after shrinkage. This is in pristine shape, but has been washed. I just find myself choosing white rather than ecru, every time. I know there are those who like this color, so I'd like to pass it along.

$30 each, or trades for similarly sized items (or 10D shoes, or 40/41 jackets).

Thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer beauties!*

I have a few summer jackets to pass on today... I should note that my dearth of posting recently is by no means owed to a dearth of things to post--I have three rooms of closets, all packed, and all destined for here over the next few months!--but rather owed to a slew of professional commitments that are taking up all my time!

But, that said, here's a few choice lovelies for the warmer weather....

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, and ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS *with delivery confirmation!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING & RARE Preppy/Ivy Lily Pulitzer Pink Summer jacket! Canvassed, with a GORGEOUS lining!*








This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL and extremely rare--and absolutely *perfect* for your Preppy/Ivy summer! This beautiful jacket is an absolutely wonderful shade of saturated fuchsia pink, and features one of Lily Pulitzer's classic colourful preppy prints as its lining--naturally, this is in complementary shades of red, pink and cream. This jacket certainly isn't for everyone, but if you were to the manor born (or even feel comfortable in battered Reds in the Hamptons) you'll feel right at home in it.

It's half-canvassed and half-lined, features a single centre vent (hooked, of course) and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has lovely brassed buttons with hearaldic emblems on both the cuffs and the front. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. If this is your size, grab it--there won't be another one like this along for quire some time!

*Asking just $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

T*agged a 44XL, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 33 5/8

     

*2) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER JACKET! Haspel pincord 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS!*

A summer Ivy classic, this is a lovely pincord jacket from Haspel. half-canvassed and quarter-lined--just s you'd want for the hotter days of summer--this lovely jacket is cut in the classic 3/2 sack style with a lovely lapel roll. This features a single vent, classic two-button sleeves, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has very natural shoulders, and was Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a small brown blemish which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, but because of this I'm asking

*just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32 1/4








     

*3) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *










Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!

It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $55 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

       

*4) CLASSIC BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SEERSUCKER sack, with PATCH POCKETS! *








*An Ivy Summer Classic!*

THE Ivy Summer classic jacket, if you don't have Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in your closet you should ask yourself why! And this one is lovely; a wonderful, corrugated-texture seersucker, it has the classic 3/2 lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single center vent, and PATCH POCKETS! It's also half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This really is a beauty, and a steal since I'm

*asking just $50, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## sbdivemaster

*From Head to Toe - Shirts, Shorts, and Shoes!*

Consolidating these listings; you can set yourself with an entire outfit all in one place!



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Buy both BB's and the LE is free! All three shirts for $50.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Red Uni-Stripe Seersucker*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; shirt feels unwashed, but collar button
> reinforcement indicates several launderings - still looks new!
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: L*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Green Uni-Stripe Seersucker*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; shirt feels unwashed, but collar button
> reinforcement indicates several launderings - still looks new!
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: L*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Blue Plaid Seersucker*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; light wear from normal use.
> Slightly Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: L*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *Buy both BB's and the LE is free! All three shirts for $50!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *LLB Double L Chino Shorts, Brick Red*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Waist: 37"
> Inseam: 8",
> Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 13"
> Flat Front
> 7 Belt loops
> Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LLB Handsewn Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 8 M*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; some mild creasing out front.
> When I found these, they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up,
> tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ;
> water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!
> *SIZE 8 M*
> 
> *PRICE: $25 CONUS*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


*Weekend Special: Buy everything you see here - pay only $75!!*


----------



## DFPyne

In the spirit of Memorial Day, I have a bunch of items for Sale. As always offers welcome

New Items:
Vintage 40S J. Press Sack Blazer. Natural Shoulders, hooked vent, patch pockets. 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 22.5"
Length: 28"
[$75 Shipped]


London Fog 42S Double Brested Belted Trench Coat.
Great Condition. Reglan Shoulders, leather buckels, gun flap. 65% Polyester & 35% Cotton. Also includes Pile Liner. 
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 41"
[$75 Shipped]


42R Eddie Bauer Sack Harris Tweed Sport Coat. Natural Shoulders, hooked vent, patch pockets. 
Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length: 30"
[$60 Shipped]


Tan Wide Wale Corduroys - 36" Waist/33" Inseam with 3" to let out
[$35 Shipped]


Blue Hued Patch Madras Pants - 37W/28" Inseam + 3" to let out
[$30 Shipped]


Just bought these from TweedyDon but they didnt just fit right. "NWOT WONDERFUL Summer-y Patchwork Madras! These are absolutely beautiful, and I really, really wish that they fit me. I have the provenance of these, and they are unworn. These were purchased at The English Shop of Princeton, although they do not carry its house tag--and were stored carefully since. Excellent condition. Waist: 19, Inseam 28 + 2 1/5."
[$30 Shipped]

  

 Brooks Brothers Blue & Yellow Madras Trousers. The previous owner had these pants let out and since there wasn't enough marterial the tailor did a verys strange patch job. The pants currently have a 40W but to get rid of the patch entierely it'll have to go down to a 36W. Has a 26" Inseam +1.25 Cuff.
[$30 Shipped]


Lands End Direct Merchants 100% Cotton Tartan Oxford - Medium 15-15.5
[$30 Shipped]


Saddles Blue Oxford. Made in the USA 16.5-33. Features a locker loop!
[$30 Shipped]


Horsewhip Emblematic Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"
[$18 Shipped]


Country Store of Concord Save The Whales Tie - - 100% Polyester - 3" - 
[$18 Shipped]


Hampton Hall New York 1855 Door Tie - 100% Nylon - 3.5"


Cape Cod Neckware Duck With Reef - 100% Polyster - 3" - Made in the USA
[$18 Shipped]


Black Ray Ban New Wayfarers (With Case)
[$60 Shipped]


Drops & Back for Sale:
Alden Leisure Handsewn Moccasin Style 981 - Black Calfskin - 9.5 A/C
Near mint condition.
[$125 Shipped]


Pearl & Co. for Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers - Black Calfskin - 9.5 D
Needs to be resoled
[$125 Shipped]


Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$40 Shipped]


Blue & Red Canterbury Surcingle Belt - 32" 
Could use a cleaning, thicker then modern surcingle belts.
[$20 Shipped]


Both LL Bean Oxford Shirts for $40 Shipped; $25 Each. All shirts Made in the USA and have unlined button down collars:
LL Bean Pink & Blue Blazer Stripe Oxford 16-5


LL Bean Blue Oxford 16-5


Bills Khakis M2 Lime Green Light Weight Khakis. 33" Inch, 29.5" Inseam (2.5" to let out)
[$40 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$30 Shipped]

42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$25 Shipped]

Brooks Brothers Burgundy & Gold BB #1 Repp - 3.75" - 100% Silk Made in USA
[$20 Shipped]


Turnbull & Asser Blue - 100% Silk - 3.25"
[$20 Shipped]


All ties below $15 for one; $26 for 2; $34 for 3; $45 for 4.

Plaid & Repp:
Jos. A. Banks Red/White/Blue Repp - 3.25 - 100% Silk Made in USA


Armand Couture Navy & Gold Repp - 3.5" - 100% Silk 


G. Galvani Red/White/Grey/Navy Repp- 3" - Feels like Silk

Psychedelic J. Press 100% Wool Bright Paisley Tie -4"

Robert Talbott Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"

Robert Talbott Tan with Green & Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"

Bergdorf Goodman Blue with Red - 100% Silk - 3.25"


William Schmidt Oslo Black Watch Tartan - 3" (Child Length) - 100% Wool


Erskine Tartan - 3.25" - 100% Wool 

Viyella R.C.A.F. (Royal Canadian Air Force) Tartan 3" 100% Wool Tie


Emblematics: 
Murray's Toggery Shop Whale Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Taylor Limited for Solomon Zeidel & Sons Port Washington, NY Ship Wheel & Anchor Emblematic - 3.25" - 100% Polyester 


Black Lab Pintail Emblematic Tie - 3.25" - Made in the USA


Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"









Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









British Clubs for Bullock's 3" Coat of Arms Tie

Triminham's of Bermuda Compass Emblematic Tie - 3.5" 

Blanford Crested Clubs Eagle with World Emblematic Tie - 3"

Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 









Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie - Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87 - Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


Eljo's Clipper Ship Emblematic - 3.25" - Feels like Polyester 


Alynn Dirty Old Man Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Paddle Lobster Emblematic 3" - 100% Polyester


Navy/White Lobster Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Golfing Santa - 3.5" - 100% Polyester 


Ellisso Tennis Emblematic - 3.75 - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Putting Golfer Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bill Blass Lighthouse Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk 


Wembey Shield Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bloomingdales Traditionalist Mistletoe Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk Made in USA 


42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$50 Shipped]
3/2 Roll, quarter lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)









Sold:
- Brooks Brothers Blue Oxford 16-4


----------



## Hitch

These AE 9 Ds are 1/2 size too small for me, I've got just over $40 bucks in them, they're yours @ $35 shipped in country. More photos available. Condition good-very good.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks Brothers Shirts: Seersucker and OCBD*

All items shipped via USPS Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation.

1. Brooks Brothers Pink Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x34. Purchased new. Worn once. No issues.








$25 shipped CONUS

2. Two Brooks Brothers Seersucker Short Sleeve Shirts. Red Check and Blue Check. Excellent Condition.








$20 each or $35 for both shipped CONUS

Please PM with any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Southwick suit and jacket from JoeTradly's closets have now been claimed. 

The marked--and hence free!--khakis from 32rollandrock have also been claimed.

Thank you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

THE MADRAS CONTINUES!!!!!

A fine Brooks Brothers patch madras shirt in XXL. If this one was ever worn, it wasn't for long--it's just like new. $20 CONUS












Next a made-in-USA from India-loomed madras button-down. No size tag, but call it a large: It measures 23 inches from pit to pit and is 29.5 inches long from bottom of collar in back. $15 CONUS












Man cannot live by madras alone, and so there is seersucker. These shorts by Brooks Brothers are made in Canada and feature side adjusters--these are quality wardrobe additions, not an afterthought made in, well, not Canada or Europe or USA. They do have pleats. One is tan, the other blue. The hem on the blue pair has come unstitched on one side, a cheap and easy fix. They are tagged 34 and measure same--obviously from the same owner, who got a two-fer deal, which I am also offering for SOLD.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*FootJoy Classics Tassel Loafer, 12.5 D*

Next to new calfskin tassels made in USA for the now discontinued Classics line.

$48 shipped.










*Taking offers on items below:*


The colors are darker on these, of course. I need to study up on controlling white balance...

*Ely Ties WASP Emblematic*

Excellent condition, probably the former owner wasn't bold enough to pull it off, so it is every bit like new. Polyester.

3.25"

$20 shipped.










*Alynn Soccer Player Emblematic*

Alynn of Stamford, Conn. was the tiemaker for Chipp. This one is in very good condition; no flaws, pulls, stains, any wear to the fabric. Polyester.

3.25"

$12 shipped.

















*Corduroy Sack Jacket, (ca. 45 S)*

Very nice vintage traditional sack in good condition, just needs a press.

$38 shipped.

Ch ptp: 24", Sh: 19.5", Sl: 23.5", L boc: 30"














































*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693. (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)

NWOT Orvis Canvas & Poplin Pants, 40

Three pairs, new--hemmed only. The white pair are 100% cotton lightweight, soft canvas, and the other two are a blend poplin. Just in time for the warmer weather and summer fun!

$30 each or $65 for all three pairs.>>>$24 each or $50 for the three.

W: 20.5", Ins: 30" (nothing much to let out)




































































Stuff Remaining:

Offers welcome below:

Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL (see measurements)

For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.

It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant.

It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...

Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"
W: 38", Ins: 35.5"

$75 shipped.>>>$50!




















































Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R

Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed.

$95 >>>$80!

Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"
W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)














































Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M

For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties.

$65 shipped. >>>$50!



















































https://s1013.photobucket.com/album...wemblemties/?action=view&current=DSCF1719.jpg*


----------



## vexco

Just one new item to post today.

Paul Stuart 100% new wool tweed shirt/jacket thing. I'm not sure how to classify this but it is AWESOME. It has no tagged size but it fits me about a size large which means it's just a tad too small for me. Real leather trim in the collar, buttons are hidden on the front when buttoned. If anyone has any idea what this would be classified as I'd be all ears. Asking *$30 shipped CONUS or best offer! *


----------



## jkidd41011

*New Old Stock Corbin Madras Pants Size 36/38 Waist:* *SOLD*

-Waist: Adjustable 17.5 " to 21"
-Inseam: 39" (unhemmed)
-Drop:14" Approx

Please note there are a couple of dirt spots on the pants from age/storage.










































Ties


















*Robert Talbott Striped (3.75 x 60) - $20.00 Shipped*










*Robert Talbott Geometric (3.5 x 58)- $18.00 Shipped*









*Brooks Brothers #1 (3.75 x 56) - $18.00 Shipped*










*Brooks Brothers #2 (3.75 x 58) - $18.00 Shipped*










*Brooks Brothers #3 (3.75 x 58) - Free to first person with purchase.










Has small flaw on the back*:










_As always open to offers and will knock $$$ off if you buy multiple ties._


----------



## TDI GUY

BB OCBD is now SOLD.

BB Seersucker shirts are still available and are size medium.



TDI GUY said:


> All items shipped via USPS Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers Pink Slim Fit OCBD 15.5x34. Purchased new. Worn once. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS
> 
> 2. Two Brooks Brothers Seersucker Short Sleeve Shirts. Red Check and Blue Check. Excellent Condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 each or $35 for both shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with any questions.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

Both pairs of Orvis khakis from JoeTradly are now claimed--thank you!

Polo reds from JT are now claimed--thank you!


----------



## Cardinals5

I have too many shoes and need to clean some out at low prices.

Allen Edmonds "Preston" venetian loafers. 8.5D. New heels

*SOLD
*










Allen Edmonds Ridgefield linen/leather spectators (last made in mid-1990s), little wear, but flaw in left heel (pictured) that I didn't feel very much when wearing them, but because of the flaw, the price is appropriately reduced. A great summer shoe, but I have too many in the closet.

Size: 8D

Price: *SOLD*










Alden for JAB black leather tassel loafers. Have been worn plenty, but still lots of life remaining.

Size: 8.5C

Price: $28.50 shipped in CONUS










Allen Edmonds Stockbridge NST with rubber sole - great rain shoes. The vast majority of their life remaining, I just have a pair that's too similar.

Size: 8.5D

Price: *SOLD*


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

Dear fellow Trads:

I'm new to this forum and am looking for some guidance. My apologies if this information is located elsewhere... for some reason, I couldn't find it. I'm interested in offering up a few items for the Trad Thrift Store but am unclear how to attach photos. Could one of the senior members contact me back channel and walk me through the process?

Thanks,

Virginia Gentleman


----------



## sbdivemaster

Virginia Gentleman said:


> Dear fellow Trads:
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am looking for some guidance. My apologies if this information is located elsewhere... for some reason, I couldn't find it. I'm interested in offering up a few items for the Trad Thrift Store but am unclear how to attach photos. Could one of the senior members contact me back channel and walk me through the process?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Virginia Gentleman


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615


----------



## Wsumarine

*Navy Blazer*

Hi everyone. I'm a little new to this, but I thought I'd give it a shot and post in this thread. I'm looking for a navy blazer/sport coat. I'd like it to be 100% wool, with no patterns, checks or pin stripes. Please, no gold buttons. Very light to no shoulder padding. Preferably half canvassed.

My first choice would be a 2 button, a 3/2 would be alright. I'm tall and slender 6' 3", 175. My measurements are: Chest 38, Shoulder 18.5, Waist 31.5, Jacket Length 32. Strangely, my tailor didn't give me a sleeve length, but I know my shirt sleeve is a 35.

I've been searching ebay, but I haven't found anything all that great yet. If you have something you think I might be interested in please send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Pentheos

*SHOES!!!*

*1. Allen Edmonds "Walden" size 13E*

Practically new condition, marked W (on the inside) to prevent retail return, worn probably less than 3 times (I wore them once and the fit isn't right for me). These strike me as not really all that wide, and so would probably work for a D width. Asking $75 CONUS.



















*2. Allen Edmonds "Concord" size 12EEE*

Very good condition, purchased new by me. Worn 10 or so times, this last doesn't work for my foot. Asking $75 CONUS.



















*3. LL Bean "Maine Hunting Shoe" (the original) 13N*

Bought these used from Tweedy Don, I need a wide width. Medium wear, but these will be serviceable for a decade or more. Asking $25 CONUS.



















Please bear in mind that shipping shoes via USPS costs roughly $15 per pair, depending on distance, depending on size. I'm also open to offers.


----------



## Brianpore

More price drops. If you like something, shoot me a PM with a good offer 

All prices include CONUS shipping



Brianpore said:


> *
> 
> Click on small pictures to enlarge*
> *
> Corneliani Solid Gray Flannel Wool Suit! 40R - $145 -> $120*
> Size: Tagged EU 50 R = US 40/41 R (See Measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 18.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.5"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 8.75
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.5
> Few loose threads right armpit lining
> Superb quality suit
> Wool / flannel
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Peak Lapel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Press Solid Gray Mini Herringbone Wool Suit! STAPLE 3 ROLL 2 SACK!! 40R* *- **$175 - $140*
> Size: Not Tagged (See Measurements, Approx 40R, slim 42R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 29" (3.5" if let out cuff)
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 9.5"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.6875"
> Front Rise (waist to crotch): 11.875"
> Excellent Quality suit from J Press
> Center Rear Vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Tweed Light Brown Double Breasted Suit - VERY SKINNY - 34R 36R $125 -> $100*
> Size: Tagged 36R - See Measurements - VERY SKINNY
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 17.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 15.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 14.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28.25"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1"
> Missing back button
> VINTAGE
> Really nice woventweed like material
> Double Breasted
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Half Canvassed
> Made in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Suit 2 Button Suit- 41L 42L* *$150 -> $120
> *Size: Tagged 41L (See Measurements - close to 42L)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.25"
> Cuff Height (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Cuff Width (width of cuff): 9.75"
> Rise (Crotch to waist): 12"
> 100% Wool
> Two Button
> Fully Canvassed
> Fully Lined
> Center Rear Vent
> Split "V" pant waist
> "Coin Pocket" on pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Heavy Winter Flannel Suit 42L $150 - $120*
> Size: Tagged 44 XT (Fits like a 42L - SEE MEASUREMENTS)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 33"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.75" (+3.5" if let cuff out)
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10.25
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75
> Working cuff buttons - pictures
> A few loose threads on lining bottom
> TONS of handwork
> Superb quality suit
> Heavy wool flannel
> Center rear vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Made in West Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick Solid Navy Flannel 2Btn SB Half Lined Suit- 42L $140 - $120*
> Size: NO TAG - See Measurements - Approx 42L
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.25"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.5""
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Needs few stitches by vent
> Superb quality suit
> Center rear vent
> Flat front pants
> Half lined
> Fully canvassed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Gray Stripe Blazer Sportcoat Jacket - $85*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 36S
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 19.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 16.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29"
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Nice buttons
> 1/2 Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Light Tweed - $50 -> $45*
> Size: Approx 40R Not Tagged See Measurements
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
> Overall very nice condition
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Nice buttons
> 1/2 Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Fully Lined Brown - $60 -> $50*
> Size: Not Tagged (Could work for a 41L / 42L)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25
> One cuff buttons need replacement
> Overall good condition for a Harris Tweed
> Fully Lined! (Rare for a Harris Tweed)
> Nice coloring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Brown Herringbone - $50 -> $45*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 42R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
> Buttons a little worn
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Right front pocket basting still sewn shut
> Half Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Stafford Red/Brown -* *$40*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 44R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Half Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed 1/2 Lined Blazer - $40*
> Size: 43R Tagged (Could work for a 42R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.5"
> Tiny repair on back bottom left and hole on back right arm
> Tear in lining by right armpit
> Overall great condition for a Harris Tweed
> Nice buttons
> Nice coloring
> 1/2 Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Alexander Julian 100% Cashmere Coat - $25
> *Size: 41 Regular
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32"
> Front Pockets stitched closed
> No Vents
> *   *
> 
> *Austin Reed Dark Blue Blazer - FREE (pay shipping approx $10?)
> *Size: 42 Regular
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 30.5"
> 4 Button Cuff*
> *
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Blue Blazer - $50*
> Size: Tagged 44R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23" 23x19.75x24.75x31
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
> Length (Bottom of the collar to bottom hem): 31"
> Needs dry cleaning
> Navy with Gold Buttons
> Great Loro Piana Fabric
> Center Rear Vent
> Fully Lined
> Half Canvassed
> 
> 
> *Oak Creek Gray/Silver Herringbone Blazer - FREE (pay shipping approx $10)
> *Size: 44 Regular
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.1875"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31.5"
> Single center vent - Still has threads holding closed
> Fully lined*
> *
> 
> 
> *Southwick Gray Mini Herringbone - $40*
> Size: Tagged 46R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
> High quality Southwick garment
> 2 Button
> Nice buttons
> Center rear vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvased!
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Sport Coat - $85 -> $85*
> Size: Tagged 46 Semi Tall / Long (SEE MEASUREMENTS)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
> Excellent Paul Stuart Quality
> Center Rear Vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed!
> 
> 
> *Southwick AWESOME Mulitcolor Sport Coat - $95* -> $90
> Size: Tagged 46L
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.75"
> Awesome Material
> Great Quality
> Nice Buttons
> Super Pattern Matching (lapel, pockets, etc)
> Half Lined
> Fully Canvassed!!
> 
> 
> *Bobby Jones NWT Brown Cord 100% Cotton Button Down Shirt - $45*
> Size: Tagged Small
> (No measurements due to shirt being folded. If you REALLY need them let me know)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back):
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back):
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm):
> Great Hickey Freeman Quality
> Button Down Collar
> Woven in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Non Iron Blue Button Down - **$15*
> ​ Size: 15-32/33
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
> 
> 
> ​ *Brooks Brothers White w/ Blue/Tan Mini Check -** $17*
> Size: Tagged Medium (see measurements 16-35)
> Neck (laying flat): 16"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Two new spare buttons
> Button-down collar
> Nice fabric
> Center back pleat
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Black Micro Check - **$17*
> Size: Medium
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
> 
> 
> *Thomas Pink Dark Blue Babycord - **$25*
> Size: Tagged Medium
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
> Really nice "cord" material
> Nice buttons
> Button-down collar
> Dark navy color
> Pictures do not do this shirt justice.
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Solid Blue -**$60 -> $55*
> Size: Tagged 15.5-34 (see measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
> Made in England
> Really nice material
> THICK buttons
> French cuffs
> Spread collar
> Reinforced gusset
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Pink French Cuff Dress Shirt - **$25*
> Size: NOT TAGGED
> Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Buttons
> Cuff links not included
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Blue French Cuff Dress Shirt - $25*
> Size: NOT TAGGED
> Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Buttons
> Cuff links not included
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Dark Blue - **$17*
> Size: 16-32/33
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
> Tiny tiny spot on left arm
> Pleated Shoulders
> 100% Cotton
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Button
> 
> 
> *Truzzi Blue Check Button Down Dress Shirt - $50 -> $45*
> Size: 16.5|42 (See measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> 2 Buttons should be re-sewn
> Super THICK Buttons
> 45 Deg Cut Cuffs
> Tons of handwork
> 2 Extra Buttons - 1 each size
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White Blue/Tan Plaid - $28*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-34
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
> Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
> Cloth woven in Italy
> Made in USA
> No Chest Pocket
> Extra Thick Buttons
> Single Needle Stitching
> Split Back Yoke
> Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
> Double Button Cuff
> 
> *
> Hart Schaffner Marx White Purple Stripe - **$15*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-34
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
> Split Back Yoke
> Nice Buttons
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Red Blue Mini Check - $28*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-35
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
> Cloth woven in Italy
> Made in USA
> Extra Thick Buttons
> Single Needle Stitching
> Split Back Yoke
> Double Button Cuff
> 
> 
> *Thomas Pink White Blue/Red Stripe - **$35*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-36.5
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.75"
> Really nice material
> Split back yoke
> Nice buttons
> French Cuff - Adjustable size
> Reinforced gussets
> Nice stitching details


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Gentlemen, NAME YOUR PRICE on my items listed at the top of the page. Just be kind and leave me enough for shipping charges.*


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops



jkidd41011 said:


> Ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbott Striped (3.75 x 60) - $20.00>>>17.00 Shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbott Geometric (3.5 x 58)- $18.00>>>15.00 Shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers #1 (3.75 x 56) - $18.00>>>15.00 Shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers #2 (3.75 x 58) - $18.00>>>15.00 Shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers #3 (3.75 x 58) - Free to first person with purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has small flaw on the back*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As always open to offers and will knock $$$ off if you buy multiple ties._


----------



## sbdivemaster

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS SHIRTS - Medium Size*

I'm surprised these didn't get any interest, so I'm trying them again...



sbdivemaster said:


> *These shirts are in great condition for their age! No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots*, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 
> This is some serious vintage gear!*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Red Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Vintage BrooksGate Tattersall*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
> Due to label fading, I can't verify the fabric, but I'm thinking it is a cotton/poly blend; it's a coarser
> weave, but it has a retro kind of look. If it were my size, I'd keep it, just for the nostalgia factor!
> Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
> *TAGGED: 15x32*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 22.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## nonartful dodger

^^If only the neck size was 16 1/2". They're great looking shirts.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Gitman Brothers blue stripe spread collar shirt
> Tagged 16 x 34 but measures 16 x 33
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS--and OFFERS WELCOME!
*


TweedyDon said:


> I have a few summer jackets to pass on today... I should note that my dearth of posting recently is by no means owed to a dearth of things to post--I have three rooms of closets, all packed, and all destined for here over the next few months!--but rather owed to a slew of professional commitments that are taking up all my time!
> 
> But, that said, here's a few choice lovelies for the warmer weather....
> 
> As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, and ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS *with delivery confirmation!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) STUNNING & RARE Preppy/Ivy Lily Pulitzer Pink Summer jacket! Canvassed, with a GORGEOUS lining!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL and extremely rare--and absolutely *perfect* for your Preppy/Ivy summer! This beautiful jacket is an absolutely wonderful shade of saturated fuchsia pink, and features one of Lily Pulitzer's classic colourful preppy prints as its lining--naturally, this is in complementary shades of red, pink and cream. This jacket certainly isn't for everyone, but if you were to the manor born (or even feel comfortable in battered Reds in the Hamptons) you'll feel right at home in it.
> 
> It's half-canvassed and half-lined, features a single centre vent (hooked, of course) and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has lovely brassed buttons with hearaldic emblems on both the cuffs and the front. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. If this is your size, grab it--there won't be another one like this along for quire some time!
> 
> *Asking just $60, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> T*agged a 44XL, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 33 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> *2) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER JACKET! Haspel pincord 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> A summer Ivy classic, this is a lovely pincord jacket from Haspel. half-canvassed and quarter-lined--just s you'd want for the hotter days of summer--this lovely jacket is cut in the classic 3/2 sack style with a lovely lapel roll. This features a single vent, classic two-button sleeves, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has very natural shoulders, and was Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a small brown blemish which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, but because of this I'm asking
> 
> *just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!
> 
> It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $48 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> *4) CLASSIC BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SEERSUCKER sack, with PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An Ivy Summer Classic!*
> 
> THE Ivy Summer classic jacket, if you don't have Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in your closet you should ask yourself why! And this one is lovely; a wonderful, corrugated-texture seersucker, it has the classic 3/2 lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single center vent, and PATCH POCKETS! It's also half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This really is a beauty, and a steal since I'm
> 
> *asking just $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31


----------



## Pugin

*WTB: Oxxford suits/sportcoats. Size 38S or 40S*

My current wardrobe is fraying, so as the title says, I'm looking for some Oxxford suits/sportcoats in a size 38S or 40S. Please PM if you have anything that fits the description.

Also interested in C&J shell pennies that would fit an 8D. Or any Edward Green for an 8D. Thanks!


----------



## concealed

Bump with some price drops



concealed said:


> Brooks Brothers "346" Special Cutting from 1985. Thick, half canvassed, pinstripe 3/2 suit. It is roughly a 44. Full measurements: P2P 23.5, P2Cuff 17, Shoulder2Shoulder 20, S2Cuff 24, Bottom of Collar to Hem 31. Waist 19.25, Length 32.5 (including 1.75 inch cuffs) another 1 inch to let out. Pants are flat front with a coin pocket. Absolutely mint condition. Asking $80 -> $75 including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Collins by Berle Patch Indian Madras Shorts, Waist 40, Inseam 8. $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few other items:
> Norman Hilton Suit: Navy Pinhead/Birdseye Suit, I will throw in a Brooks Brothers tie with this. $45 -> $40shipped OBO.
> Jacket:
> Pit to Pit: 21.5 inches
> Pit to Cuff: 17.5
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5
> Shoulder to Cuff: 25.5
> Across the second button: 21.5
> Pit to Hem: 20.75
> bottom of collar to hem: 32
> 
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 17.75 inches
> Inseam: 29 inches (additional 3.5 inches to let out)
> Outseam: 43 inches
> Cuff: 8.75
> Knee: 9.75


----------



## Phenom

How has Tweedy Don's pink Lilly Pulitzer not sold? I wish it were my size.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*MBSGB Emblematic*

*Brand New, In Package*

*Price include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************


Click pics for larger view.


I was intrigued by the emblem on this one; when I got home, I looked it up.
Turns out it comes from the Musical Box Society of Great Britain.
Thought it might be of interest to a collector...
*57" x 3.25"*, 100% Polyester, Made in England
*PRICE: $10*

*Brand New, In Package*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## vwguy

Phenom said:


> How has Tweedy Don's pink Lilly Pulitzer not sold? I wish it were my size.


Ditto. I'm trying to figure out if there is anyway for me to squeeze into it.

Brian


----------



## Atterberg

Drop to $35 shipped OBO.



Atterberg said:


> *Brooks Brothers 346 "Stretch" 48R
> 
> *I apologize for the poor quality of the images, but all I have is a lousy cameraphone and I'm not much of a shutterbug. I tried multiple shots and the pictures are still bad. Ack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bowed shoulder effect, but I wanted to get the seam in the photo.
> 
> Pattern: https://i.imgur.com/VHoyC.png
> Lining: https://i.imgur.com/8ntpC.png
> Buttons: https://i.imgur.com/goHP6.png
> Tag: https://i.imgur.com/ZI70s.png
> 
> Shoulder (seam-to-seam): 21"
> Chest (bottom of armpit-to-armpit): 25" (50")
> Waist (narrowest part): 24" (48")
> Length (from bottom of collar along centerline of jacket): 32"
> Sleeve (from top of seam to end of sleeve): 26"
> 
> This is a lovely jacket and the material is some of the nicest I've touched but it's simply too large for me. To my eye it is charcoal gray and has a visually appealing cross-crossing weave pattern that look like stripes from 2-3 feet away. Further than that it's not noticeable. I like the blue trim on the lining. It is darted.
> 
> It's a "stretch" model, so it's 96% wool and 4% lycra/spandex. I wish it fit me, but it doesn't, and I'd gladly send it along to a better owner for $35 shipped. I've got a big JAB suit jacket box I can use to send it.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


----------



## datsunfan

*46L Donegal Tweed, BB 41L 346 FeatherTweed 3/2 sack, Orvis Wool Cargo Pants, Coach Braces*

*Kevin and Howlin Green Donegal Tweed Green SC- Size 46L*. Recent and handwoven 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% pure new wool fabric. Fully-lined with faux buttonholes on sleeves.. Like new condition.*
Price $45 shipped CONUS. **International **$34 plus actual shipping cost.*

     
*Measurements*
Shoulder- 20"
P2P-24"
Waist(at top button)- 23"
Sleeve-26" + 1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 31.25"
*

Brooks Brothers 346 FeatherTweed 3/2 Sack Check SC- Size 41L*. Patch waist pockets. Lightly padded shoulders. 1/4 lined. Made in USA of imported fabric.
*Condition note: there is a 1/8" hole on the back right shoulder as shown in photo .
Price $25 shipped CONUS.*
       
*Measurements*
Shoulder- 18.5"
P2P-22"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve-25" + 2"
Length(from BOC)- 31.5"

*Orvis Brown Heavy Wool Cargo Pants*. Wool shell with cotton lining. The pants have side adjusters, belt loops and suspender buttons. Made in Macau. Like new condition. *Waist - 38" + 2" for expansion. Inseam - 29.25" + 0.75" for lengthening(machine finished hem).*
*Price $35 shipped CONUS. **International **$26 plus actual shipping cost.
*
     


*Coach maroon, black, red, and yellow braces*. Black leather fittings. There are some minor scratches to the adjusters, but overall they are in very good condition. Width - 1 7/16".
*Price $12 shipped CONUS.
*
   



datsunfan said:


> *MTM Glenplaid Norman Hilton 2-button sack suit -size 42XL.* Made in 1993. Single vented jacket. The suit is in excellent condition. It doesn't have a material content tag, but feels like a a medium-weight wool with an incredibly soft hand. The trousers are double reverse-pleated, partially-lined to the knee, and have 1 5/8" cuffs. The pants have interior suspender buttons and belt loops.
> *Price $75 -> $65 shipped CONUS. International $63-> $53 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket MeasurementsTrouser MeasurementsShoulder- 19"Waist across: 18.5" + 2" for expansionHalf chest (pit-to-pit)- 22"Inseam:33" + 1" to let out and 1 5/8" cuffsWaist(at top button)- 20.5"Front rise- 13"Sleeve length- 26" + 1.5"Rear rise- 18"Length(from bottom of collar)- 34"Thigh width- 12.5"Lapel width - 4"Knee width- 11"
> Leg opening- 9.75"
> 
> Possibly NWOT Vineyard Vines red "Duck" embroidered tie. Made in USA of imported silk.In perfect condition.
> Width - 3.75"
> Length - 58"
> Price $20 shipped CONUS or offer.
> 
> 
> Trafalgar maroon with black and gray stripes nylon braces. Chocolate-colored leather fittings. There are some minor scratches to the adjusters, but overall they are in very good condition.
> Price $12 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> *


*



datsunfan said:



Blue William Lockie lambswool sweater for Gerardo Bilbao. Size 46"/117 cm. Made in Scotland. Crewneck. Ribbed collar, cuffs, and hem. No holes or stains that I can find, but has some minor piling.
Price $30 shipped CONUS. International $22 or offer plus actual shipping cost.
Measurements: P2P-24", Sleeve(from center of back)-34", Shoulder- about 20", Total length - 29"

     

Some drops on remaining items - offers welcome

Click to expand...




datsunfan said:



Vintage Oxxford Shawl-collar Tuxedo-Approximate size 44-46 XL. Made in 1958. The jacket is in good condition. It does have a small hole on the sleeve and some wear to the vent lining. Single-button, center-vent, open waist pockets. The rear of the pants are in poor condition. They have a darted front and fish mouth rear and suspender buttons.
Price $50->$45->$40 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 -> $28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.             

Measurements
Shoulder- 19"
P2P-23.5"
Waist(at button)- 22.5"
Sleeve-27.5" + 1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 34"
Trousers are 38W X 34L


Gorsart 3/2 Sack Houndstooth/Check Brown and Brick Red SC - Approximate size 42R. Made in the US in the early seventies. There is no content tag, but the fabric feels like a lightweight wool tweed. ¼ -lined and center-vented. There is some wear to the lining along the top of the inside pockets and one of the sleeves is missing a button.
Price $50->$45->$40 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 -> $28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.       

Measurements
Shoulder- 20.75"
P2P-22.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve-25" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 31.5" 


H.Freeman and Sons MTM SC, approximate size 48L. Silver herringbone with gold checks. Made in 2003. Made of Light-weight wool and in excellent condition. The only flaw is a loose button on the left sleeve.
Price $50->$45->$40 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 -> $28 or offer    

Measurements
Shoulder- 20.75"
P2P-25"
Waist(at top button)- 24"
Sleeve-25" + 1.25"
Length(from BOC)- 33" 


Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Blue Blazer -Size 44R. Made in the USA. Good condition with some shine on the back of the sleeves, but not noticeable. Center-vent. Bronze colored metal buttons. 93% wool/7% cashmere fabric.
Price $50->$45->$40 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 -> $28 or offer plus actual shipping cost.   
  

Measurements
Shoulder- 19.5"
P2P-23"
Waist(at top button)- 21"
Sleeve- 25.5" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 31" 


Oxxford Gold-buttoned Blue Blazer -Size 41R. Super 100s wool with a honeycomb weave fabric. Gold metalbuttons. Manhattan N2 model. This is in excellent condition. Wasoriginally center-vented, but I had the center vent sewn shut. Ibelieve my tailor did it in a way so that it can be opened up, but Ido not know this for sure.
Price $50->$45->$40->$35 shipped CONUS or offer. International $38 -> $33 -> $28 ->$23 or offer plus actual shipping cost.       

Measurements
Shoulder- 19.5"
P2P-22"
Waist(at top button)- 20"
Sleeve-24" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 31" 



Click to expand...

*


----------



## TweedyDon

Phenom said:


> How has Tweedy Don's pink Lilly Pulitzer not sold? I wish it were my size.


Ditto on both thoughts form me, too! *OFFERS WELCOME!*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Brooks Brothers Pants*

Bump with price drops...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on cuffs,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$30 Per Pair; Buy Both Pairs for $50!!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Cords*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear, still has tag stitching
> No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in China, Fabric Woven in France
> *TAGGED: 36 x 32*
> Waist: 37", Flat Front
> Inseam: 32" +1"; Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
> 7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear; had some grime on the cuffs, hit it with
> some brown soap and washed them - now they are clean!
> Nice heavy twill; No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 36 x 34*
> Waist: 37", Double reverse pleats
> Inseam: 33.5"
> Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"; No cuffs
> 5 Belt loops
> Front On-Seam Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *$30 Per Pair; Buy Both Pairs for $50!!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ATL

Would anyone be into this? 44 R









https://cdn.styleforum.net/b/b4/b4536c37_2012-06-01_16-41-58_674.jpeg

pants need a repair, so give me your best offer:
https://cdn.styleforum.net/0/0f/0f42d347_2012-06-01_16-43-17_744.jpeg


----------



## mrbill12345

Just wanted to add this bit of praise for one of the sellers here - sbdivemaster is definitely worthy of a five-star rating, if this board were to have a rating system. His shipping is incredibly fast, and he's always a pleasure to deal with. 

I wonder if a rating system for sellers would be useful on this thread? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Taken Aback

mrbill12345 said:


> Just wanted to add this bit of praise for one of the sellers here - sbdivemaster is definitely worthy of a five-star rating, if this board were to have a rating system. His shipping is incredibly fast, and he's always a pleasure to deal with.


+1. 



mrbill12345 said:


> I wonder if a rating system for sellers would be useful on this thread? :icon_scratch:


I'd be for it. I know, in general, there are mods/features like that which could be added to someone's profile on some board software. I'm not sure about vB, though.


----------



## conductor

Filson field shirt - appears to be new $45 Shipped CONUS

Tagged size 42, but measurements are important on this one

Pit to Pit 25" but tapers to a 23.5" in the top 3rd

Sleeve 34" from middle of collar (dress shirt type measurement)

Shoulder 18.5"

Length from BOC 30"












Andover Shop size 17.5 33 - $30 shipped CONUS

There is a very slight stain as indicated by the arrow, but it is hardly noticable and may come out. This shirt still had some of the packaging on it when I got it.



















Andover Shop size 17.5 33 - SOLD shipped CONUS

Pink Gingham button down, 100% cotton, in great condition













Andover Shop size 17.5 34 - Sold shipped CONUS

Pink Gingham button down, 100% cotton, in great condition













Ben Silver size 17.5 33 - SOLD shipped CONUS

Yellow Gingham button down, 100% cotton, in great condition


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> I'd be for it. I know, in general, there are mods/features like that which could be added to someone's profile on some board software. I'm not sure about vB, though.


iTrader is used on another board I frequent.


----------



## 32rollandrock

mrbill12345 said:


> I wonder if a rating system for sellers would be useful on this thread? :icon_scratch:


No. No. One thousand times, no. This thread is working just fine. Do not screw it up by changing. Anything. Period. End of discussion. Case closed. This is, perhaps, the most successful effort of its kind on the Internet. It is successful because it is self-policed. It is successful because those who cherish it know how to nurture it. If you want a formal rating system, go to eBay. Go to TOF. Do not come here.

I cannot emphasize this strongly enough: A rating system would completely destroy this. It is working absolutely fine as is. If you want to give a shout-out to someone, by all means. There is nothing to prevent that now.

In case I have not made myself clear: If something is not broken, do not fix it. This is not broken.


----------



## Hitch

32rollandrock said:


> No. No. One thousand times, no. This thread is working just fine. Do not screw it up by changing. Anything. Period. End of discussion. Case closed. This is, perhaps, the most successful effort of its kind on the Internet. It is successful because it is self-policed. It is successful because those who cherish it know how to nurture it. If you want a formal rating system, go to eBay. Go to TOF. Do not come here.
> 
> I cannot emphasize this strongly enough: A rating system would completely destroy this. It is working absolutely fine as is. If you want to give a shout-out to someone, by all means. There is nothing to prevent that now.
> 
> In case I have not made myself clear: If something is not broken, do not fix it. This is not broken.


Seems a valid point, I give it 5 stars.


----------



## conductor

I don't want it either. If someone is not happy with what I sell, they let me know and I refund their money. The whole rating thing on ebay is abused liked crazy. My 2 cents.

Now somebody buy my Filson, Andover Shop, and Ben Silver offerings that I would list at a much higher price on Ebay mainly because of what a huge pain it is.


----------



## Christophe

32rollandrock said:


> No. No. One thousand times, no. This thread is working just fine. Do not screw it up by changing. Anything. Period. End of discussion. Case closed. This is, perhaps, the most successful effort of its kind on the Internet. It is successful because it is self-policed. It is successful because those who cherish it know how to nurture it. If you want a formal rating system, go to eBay. Go to TOF. Do not come here.
> 
> I cannot emphasize this strongly enough: A rating system would completely destroy this. It is working absolutely fine as is. If you want to give a shout-out to someone, by all means. There is nothing to prevent that now.
> 
> In case I have not made myself clear: If something is not broken, do not fix it. This is not broken.


I agree with 32. This thread is working so well, why bother doing anything to change it?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bravo. And, although I know I am breaking a rule here, PM sent. Amen.



conductor said:


> I don't want it either. If someone is not happy with what I sell, they let me know and I refund their money. The whole rating thing on ebay is abused liked crazy. My 2 cents.
> 
> Now somebody buy my Filson, Andover Shop, and Ben Silver offerings that I would list at a much higher price on Ebay mainly because of a huge pain it is.


----------



## Taken Aback

I take the point about abuse. I'd just like to say I'm coming at the idea as a way of showing appreciation to a good seller. A post in this thread can accomplish that as well. I'm not married to a formalized ratings system.

I do feel more can be said about transactions that have gone _well_. Perhaps messages left on a profile? I do like to shine a light on good people.


----------



## conductor

I know I appreciate it when someone posts positive comments about what I've sold them. On the other hand, I would expect someone to contact me if there was a problem and I'd make it right immediately. 

I've had one bad transaction from this forum. I simply never purchased from that seller again. This was a while ago, so I'm not talking about anyone on here today. More shirts still available above. :smile:


----------



## nonartful dodger

> No. No. One thousand times, no. This thread is working just fine. Do not screw it up by changing. Anything. Period. End of discussion. Case closed. This is, perhaps, the most successful effort of its kind on the Internet. It is successful because it is self-policed. It is successful because those who cherish it know how to nurture it. If you want a formal rating system, go to eBay. Go to TOF. Do not come here.
> 
> I cannot emphasize this strongly enough: A rating system would completely destroy this. It is working absolutely fine as is. If you want to give a shout-out to someone, by all means. There is nothing to prevent that now.
> 
> In case I have not made myself clear: If something is not broken, do not fix it. This is not broken.


I've dealt with conductor, 32rockandroll, and tweedydon on this thread, and all that I have to say is that I agree with 32rockandroll. These guys offer a degree of professionalism and integrity which I believe runs rampant on this forum. In other words, expect the best, as those mentioned are examples of what you will find here.


----------



## mrbill12345

After some thought, I have to say I agree. I originally wanted a way to highlight exceptional sellers, and the first thing that popped up in my mind was a feedback system. However, I can see how that could quickly and dangerously get out of hand. I retract my previous statement about a feedback system, and think that shout-outs are the appropriate way to go if you wish to commend a particular seller.


----------



## M. Morgan

Is anyone interested in a pair of eyeglasses? They are Made in USA by Kala Eyewear, and here is a picture of the same model and color, from Ben Silver:



Color is demi-blond. BS characterizes them as "feminine frames" and they are small at 41mm, though I know some like smaller frames and though I have also gotten many compliments on them. They're around eighteen months old and have been worn, on average, maybe two or three days a week since then. I'd offer them for far less than BS does (I think I bought them at Burton Optical in DC for around $160).

Shoot me a message if interested, and I'll try to get some pictures up on here.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS - 16.5/17 x 35*

Saturday morning bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 for 1; $35 for 2; $50 for 3; $60 for all 4.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 16.5x35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Maroon University Stripe Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Non-Iron; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: 17x35, Slim Fit*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Tan/Blue Checks*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent, As-New Condition*; still had the plastic thingy in the collar when I found it
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Non-Iron; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 for 1; $35 for 2; $50 for 3; $60 for all 4.*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Nico01

mrbill12345 said:


> I retract my previous statement about a feedback system, and think that shout-outs are the appropriate way to go if you wish to commend a particular seller.


Shout-outs are a great way to boost the reputation of new sellers; on the occasion I'm interested in something from a seller who's name isn't familiar, I usually search for comments about them. I also take a look at their other posts; the people selling here do it because they care about the clothing and it's easy to tell if they care.


----------



## CMDC

A bunch of really nice BB stuff coming tonight or tomorrow.

Plus, for those of you gents who like shell, a pair of AE MacNeil and AE Shelton in shell, size 11B and C respectively.


----------



## frosejr

Shoutout to SBDivemaster, excellent deal and service, and friendly dealings on the 3XL polos he had posted a couple pages back.


----------



## Patrick06790

mrbill12345 said:


> After some thought, I have to say I agree. I originally wanted a way to highlight exceptional sellers, and the first thing that popped up in my mind was a feedback system. However, I can see how that could quickly and dangerously get out of hand. I retract my previous statement about a feedback system, and think that shout-outs are the appropriate way to go if you wish to commend a particular seller.


Yep.

I had one bad deal here several years ago. One out of at least one hundred.

And once a jacket I sold turned out to have a moth bite I missed. Buyer sent me a PM, I refunded the money right away, and everybody was cool.

Speaking of shoutouts: tweedydon, 32 rockwhatever it is, CMDC, dfpyne (payne?), AlanC, all responsible for massive clutter in my apartment


----------



## CMDC

A lot of Brooks Bros w/a PRL thrown in. Discounts for multiple purchases.

Brooks Brothers yellow polo
Size M
Like new condition

$20



















Brooks Brothers candy stripe bd fun shirt

Measures to 16 x 33

*SOLD*



















Polo Ralph Lauren cotton jacket in light blue
Size L
Madras lining under the collar

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers light blue polo
Size XL
Like new condition

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club light green polo w/blue and white striping
Size XL
Like new condition

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Irish Linen long sleeve bd in light blue
Size XL measures to 17.5 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/blue check pinpoint bd
17.5 x 36
Like new condition

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Hudson navy chinos
Flat front no cuff
38 x 32

*SOLD*


----------



## catside

Last call for J Press poplin 3/2 sack. 46r and almost new condition however pants are quite short. I am going to put it on the bay tomorrow unless someone wants here next 16 hours or so.

It is a cotton/poly blend sack suit. 
Size:
*Pants are SHORT.*
PP24
Jacket Waist 23 and quarter
L ~31
Sleeve~25
Sh 20
Pants waist 21 (3 extra inside)
Inseam 26 (1incish inside)
1.5 cuff (potential 3 here)
Spare Buttons

Last call price of -- (on ebay now)

More photos

https://imageshack.us/g/220/dsc00522vu.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

SHELL (plus one pair of calf) ALLEN EDMONDS

Allen Edmonds MacNeil in black shell cordovan

Size 11C

These are in excellent condition. There is minimal creasing to the uppers, as seen. Also, the heels and toes have had plastic guards attached so there has been minimal wear on these spots.

*SOLD *





































Allen Edmonds Shelton in #8 shell w/black shell saddle

Size 11B

Also in excellent condition. There are a few small nicks to the shell on the left shoe, as shown. Like with the MacNeils above, heel and toe guards attached.

$110 conus














































Finally, Allen Edmonds Richmond in black calf.

Size 10D

Also in very nice condition, with little if any heel wear.

$55 conus


----------



## Dimitri

Someone sell me some shirts!

I'm looking for 15.5/16x32, not button down, no pocket, in a wide fit (22"-24" chest), with shoulders not wider than 18.5", and also cheap


----------



## jbierce

*Shoeless, please help*

Starting my internship in NYC this week and if anyone has a pair of dark brown shoes in 9 EEE that they can sell me, I would be eternally grateful.

Wingtip, split toe, cap toe, I'm open to anything, please contact me if you have anything to offer in a wider size 8.5/9.

Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of Bally brogues, made in Switzerland, size 10 EEE. The uppers are in fantastic condition, with butter-soft leather. They have been re-soled. It was a quality job, and there's lots of life left in the soles. Trees not included. $50 CONUS.












A pair of nubuck saddle shoes by Johnston and Murphy. These are made in Italy, evidence very little wear and are seriously nice shoes in great condition. Size 10M. Trees not included. $45 CONUS.












A pair of made-in-USA Bass Weeejuns in 10.5 B. The uppers are flawless. They have been re-soled, and there is some wear to the heels, but lots of life left. Trees not included. $20 CONUS













A Lacoste polo shirt. The size tag is gone, but call it a large: It measures 22.5 inches from pit to pit and is 25.5 inches long in back from the bottom of collar. $20 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

*DROP...
*


CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers yellow polo
> Tagged XL
> Pit to Pit: 25; Length: 31
> 
> Excellent condition
> 
> *$17 conus
> *


----------



## CMDC

Further drops. Open to offers, especially for a bulk purchase. I need to clear some space.



CMDC said:


> *THE GREAT CMDC PURGE BEGINNETH!!!*
> 
> Did you feel left out when TweedyDon listed all those suits, sportcoats, pants, and shirts last weekend that were too big for you??? I did too. Not a M or 39R in the bunch. Not cool. So...
> 
> As promised, I've begun a much needed closet purge. I'm going to begin with shirts. In the coming days there will be a few suit offerings added to this. In all of this, there will be discounts given for multiple purchases. All items are in excellent condition except where noted.
> 
> Let's roll....
> 
> Turnbull and Asser.
> All 3 of these shirts are 15.5 X 34
> All 3 are French cuff
> *$18 conus each
> *
> #1: Blue w/white and yellow striping. Contrast collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Blue w/ white and red striping. Contrast collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 Blue w/ green and white striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/grey check forward point
> 16 x 33
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue forward point
> 16 x 33
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue w/white contrast collar; French cuff
> 16 x 33
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue herringbone spread collar; French cuff
> 16 x 34
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers forward point tattersall
> The fabric is akin to a lightweight Viyella--this will be fantastic w/a tweed jacket come fall
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> *SOLD
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink herringbone forward point
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/blue pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/ pink and light blue stripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 32/33
> 
> *$13 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End white w/grey stripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *SOLD PP
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End blue w/white stripe bd
> 16.5 x 33
> *
> SOLD PP
> *


----------



## sbdivemaster

*NEED SOME BEATER SHOES FOR THIS SUMMER?*

Hoping someone might be interested in these after a price drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LLB Handsewn Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 8 M*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Soles show almost no wear; some mild creasing out front.
> When I found these, they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up,
> tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ;
> water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!
> *SIZE 8 M*
> 
> *PRICE: $25 > $22 CONUS* (I will also consider trade for warm color trad repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Pentheos

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING SHOES*

*1. Allen Edmonds "Walden" size 13E*

Practically new condition, marked W (on the inside) to prevent retail return, worn probably less than 3 times (I wore them once and the fit isn't right for me). These strike me as not really all that wide, and so would probably work for a D width. Asking $67.50 CONUS.



















*2. Allen Edmonds "Concord" size 12EEE*

Very good condition, purchased new by me. Worn 10 or so times, this last doesn't work for my foot. Asking $67.50 CONUS.



















*3. LL Bean "Maine Hunting Shoe" (the original) 13N*

Bought these used from Tweedy Don, I need a wide width. Medium wear, but these will be serviceable for a decade or more. Asking $22.50 CONUS.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have a bunch of stuff to list this week, some of it my own stuff as I'm despratley trying to clear out my closet.

a couple pairs of Bill's Khakis M2 original twills
regular khaki and "mushroom" 
tagged size 35 waist, but laid flat they measure closer to a 34" waist
inseam is just under 32" (no cuffs)
pretty good used condition, some normal wear around the waistband and bottom of cuffs
asking $28 shipped each or offer

tags:

Old Made in USA Lands End Rugby shirt, white with light blue pink and yellow stripes.
tagged a large, 21" across the chest
asking $14 shipped (only because it's so heavy)

tags:

3 piece grey flannel pinstripe sack suit.
3/2 sack, center vent
22 5/8" across the chest, 18" straight across the sleeves, 27 1/4" sleeves 32" bottom of collar to hem.
flat front trousers 34" waist (with room to let out)
30 1/2" inseam with 1 5/8" cuffs
4 pocket vest
asking $30 shipped or offer

(that's a speck of something, not a hole)

tags:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2


----------



## Hitch

BB fine check marked 161/2 36 slim-fit no iron all cotton. Excellent condition. $25 shipped to the lower 48. Photo color is fairly accurate.


----------



## Hitch

Cutter&Buck marked LG ,seems about 16 1/2 35 ,light blue wide stripes, narrow white and navy/black. Very good condition. $20 shipped lower to 48.


----------



## ATL

OK, so this isn't trad, but it is a thrift find, and it is completely awesome. I'm posting it here to see if people have trade interest. My needs include a navy unstructured or partially lined sportcoat or a summer suit. 

And now ....

To celebrate her majesty's Diamond Jubilee, I liberated this vestment from the hordes of common clothing at my area Goodwill. Full-canvassed, high-quality, Shetland Wool tweed. Don't know the vintage, but this could have been worn at her ascendancy ceremony, or whatever they call it (right? right?).


----------



## conductor

ATL, I like it.... measurements, please


----------



## ATL

conductor said:


> ATL, I like it.... measurements, please


Ha! measurements. You would think I'd have those. TTS 44 R is all I can say right now. The rest will have to wait until this evening.


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

*Summer Cleaning*

Dear Trads,

Cleaning out my closets and am offering the following items for your consideration. All prices include USPS shipping within CONUS. Please PM if you have further questions.

1. Brooks Brothers Herringbone sack jacket in black and white tweed

Chest: 21"
Waste: 20.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length: 30"

Asking $40


















2. Harris Tweed jacket, darted, with suede elbow patches (no brand label)

Chest: 21"
Waste: 20"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24"
Length 30.5"

Asking $40


























3. J. Crew 3/2 roll, darted, houndstooth jacket. Made in the USA.

Chest: 21"
Waste: 19"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $40


























4. J. Crew 3/2 roll, darted, navy linen blazer with patch pockets. Labeled 38R.

Chest: 21"
Waste: 19"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length: 32.5"

Asking $40


















5. White Burberry french cuffed shirt. 15 1/2 x 32. Asking $20


















6. Blue Brooks Brothers french cuffed shirt. 16x36. Asking $20.


















7. J. Peterman tan herringbone linen pants w/ 1.5" cuffs.

Waste: 32"
Inseam: 31"

Asking $20


























8. J. Peterman black and white herringbone linen pants w/ 1.5" cuffs.

Waste: 32"
Inseam: 31"

Asking $20


























9. J. Crew Nantucket red broken-in chinos.

Waste: 32"
Inseam: 30"

Asking $20


















10. Assorted ties. $15 per tie or $30 for the lot.

Pendleton Black Watch tartan wool tie. Width: 4"
PRL blue and red striped silk tie. Width: 3 1/4"
Lands' End yellow and blue striped silk tie. Width: 3 1/2"


----------



## concealed

make an offer if you think prices are off...



concealed said:


> Allen Collins by Berle Patch Indian Madras Shorts, Waist 40, Inseam 8. $20 shipped - $17 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few other items:
> Norman Hilton Suit: Navy Pinhead/Birdseye Suit, I will throw in a Brooks Brothers tie with this. $45 -> $35 shipped OBO.
> Jacket:
> Pit to Pit: 21.5 inches
> Pit to Cuff: 17.5
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.5
> Shoulder to Cuff: 25.5
> Across the second button: 21.5
> Pit to Hem: 20.75
> bottom of collar to hem: 32
> 
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 17.75 inches
> Inseam: 29 inches (additional 3.5 inches to let out)
> Outseam: 43 inches
> Cuff: 8.75
> Knee: 9.75


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS AND UPDATES.*



CMDC said:


> A lot of Brooks Bros w/a PRL thrown in. Discounts for multiple purchases.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren cotton jacket in light blue
> Size L
> Madras lining under the collar
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light blue polo
> Size XL
> Like new condition
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club light green polo w/blue and white striping
> Size XL
> Like new condition
> 
> *$18 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Irish Linen long sleeve bd in light blue
> Size XL measures to 17.5 x 35
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/blue check pinpoint bd
> 17.5 x 36
> Like new condition
> 
> *$20 conus
> *


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Doghousereilly, your inbox is full.


----------



## mrbill12345

Bump on these - make an offer! 



mrbill12345 said:


> Lands End khaki chinos, 34 waist, approx 33 inseam. New without tags. Flat front, slit pockets. Asking $40 OBO shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Gavin moleskin trousers. 32 waist and 32 inseam. Straight leg, flat front, slit pockets, new with tags. $45 OBO shipped CONUS.


----------



## ATL

I finally measured the half-lined oxxford navy pinstripe suit I picked up the other day. Tagged a 44, but it's definitely not. I might try to have it tailored down to a short, but I don't think that's possible, so if anyone is interested, it's going for about $55 shipped due to condition and the small hole in the back of the pants.

I think it's a 3/2. Pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629999854919/

p2p: 21 1/4
waist: 19 1/4
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31 1/4

pants: 17 waist

OK, done with that. The Turnbull and Asser tweed has gotten some hits, so here are the measurements. Has a spot on the front, which should come out with drycleaning, but just to make sure, I'll drop it off at the cleaners before it leaves me forever.

p2p: 23
waist: 21
sleeve: 25 1/4
shoulder: a little south of 19 1/4
length from bottom of coat: 30 1/4


----------



## AMProfessor

For your consideration, here are some BRAND NEW Brooks Brothers ties just full of trad love. All of the ties below are $30. $5 off each subsequent one you buy if you purchase more than one.










The one on the left of is gold and navy 100% silk, 3.5". The one on the right is a linen and cotton blend, 4". Rock that baby with a summer linen or seersucker suit, and we're talking trad-a-licious.

But perhaps you're thinking ahead to the fall already. Here are some wool ties just for that purpose:










The 2nd and 3rd ones are slim but not too slim, approximately 2.75" across










Finally, a red, grey, and navy solid.

Complete details on the ties can be found at the following link:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...oks-Brothers-ties!-Repps-and-wools-and-solids!

Finally, I've got a couple of new BB slim fit shirts. Not quite so trad, so I'll not post pictures, but here's the link if you're interested:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Slim-and-Extra-Slim-fits-OCBDs-and-non-irons


----------



## EastVillageTrad

TIES FOR SALE!

All prices exlcude shipping, group shipping discounts offered. All ties in gently used condition unless otherwise noted. Most all are standard 3.5"-3.75" width, normal length.









1. I Love NY Emblematic - poly $10
2. Money Bags Emblematic - poly Rivetz of Boston $10
3. Anglo-CSA Repp Tie - $10









4. BB Yellow Repp - $12 - slight staining
5. Princeton colors J Press Repp Tie - $20 
6. Unknown Maker - Grey/White/Red Repp $8
7. Burberry Repp - burgundy/navy - $15









8. BB Linen Summer tie with white pindots - $15
9. JPress Green/Red/Yellow pattern - $15
10. BB Navy Tie with red/white dots, foulard style - $20









11. Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Royal Blue with dots - $25
12. BB Navy woven tie with blue pindots $15









13. Ohio State Univ Ties - OSU logo emblematic and BEN SILVER repp - back side of tie damaged, the stitching in the seam is coming apart, otherwise in fine condition - sold as a group $25


----------



## ATL

Pending delivery of electronic cash, the T&A tweed is gone, gone, gone


----------



## ATL

This find isn't for sale, I was just hoping someone could give me some more info on the manufacturer. It's from Boyd's of St. Louis and has a 70s (?) union tag in it.


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

The linen sports coat and pants have been spoken for but everything else, including the tweed jackets and ties, are still up for grabs.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS - 16.5 x 35*

Update...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 for 1; $35 for both!!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 16.5x35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Tan/Blue Checks*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Maroon University Stripe Broadcloth*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *$20 for 1; $35 for both!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

*UPDATE AND DROPS...
*


CMDC said:


> SHELL (plus one pair of calf) ALLEN EDMONDS
> 
> Allen Edmonds Shelton in #8 shell w/black shell saddle
> 
> Size 11B
> 
> Also in excellent condition. There are a few small nicks to the shell on the left shoe, as shown. Like with the MacNeils above, heel and toe guards attached.
> 
> *$90 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Allen Edmonds Richmond in black calf.
> 
> Size 10D
> 
> Also in very nice condition, with little if any heel wear.
> 
> *$48 conus*


----------



## swb120

I'm wearing one of Joe Tradly's beautiful suits (via TweedyDon) today. With the exceptions of having to take the sleeves up 1/4-1/2", it's a perfect fit! Thank you to Tweedy, who, as always, is an outstanding seller...and a gentleman and a scholar. Joe T - please sell more of your things!


----------



## swb120

*Further price drops!*

******Take $15 off any of the below or make me an offer:*****

Ok, someone please buy these beautiful suits so I can recycle your $ through TweedyDon and GentlemanGeorge!*

This represents the beginning of what will ultimately be around 40-50 suit offerings (once I have the time to photograph and measure everything). All suits, blazers and sportcoats are in excellent to like new condition. All are absolutely beautiful USA-made items.

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $115 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $105 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 33 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $65 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

8. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

9. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $225 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)









        

10) *Gitman Brothers for Larrimor's blue pinpoint BD, sz. 16-33*. No flaws; *lovely* shirt - looks nearly new; *great* collar roll.

Asking $25>*$20 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## LouB

The PRL reds I purchased from TweedyDon have arrived and look great! Every transaction with him has been smooth and he gets stuff out quick.

Lou


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Alden Chocolate Suede Norwegian Front Blucher, 10 B/D*

Aberdeen last, style no.# 963. Minor signs of use, but overall in excellent condition; soles and heels better than 80%.

$120 shipped.










*These items below remain, please feel free to offer:*


FootJoy Classics Tassel Loafer, 12.5 D

Next to new calfskin tassels made in USA for the now discontinued Classics line.

$48 shipped.











*Alynn Soccer Player Emblematic*

Alynn of Stamford, Conn. was the tiemaker for Chipp. This one is in very good condition; no flaws, pulls, stains, any wear to the fabric. Polyester.

3.25"

$12 shipped.

















*Corduroy Sack Jacket, (ca. 45 S)*

Very nice vintage traditional sack in good condition, just needs a press.

$38 shipped.

Ch ptp: 24", Sh: 19.5", Sl: 23.5", L boc: 30"














































*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.** (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)*


*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL** (see measurements)*

*For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.*

*It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant. *

*It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...*

*Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"*
*W: 38", Ins: 35.5"*

*$75 shipped.**>>>$50!*
*







*
*










































*

*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

*Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed. *

*$95 **>>>$80!*

*Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"*
*W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)*

*







*
*



































*

*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

*For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties. *

*$65 shipped. **>>>$50!*

*







*
*










































*


----------



## vexco

Sold!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just got a fantastic pair of PRL bucks from GentlemanGeorge - they rock!! :aportnoy:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

sbdivemaster said:


> Just got a fantastic pair of PRL bucks from GentlemanGeorge - they rock!! :aportnoy:


Thanks, sbd! Glad you like them.

Btw, thanks for your patience, everyone who took the opportunity to make offers on stuff. Last week was a very busy and stressful one, so some of it didn't go out as soon as I'd have liked.


----------



## conductor

DROPS

Filson field shirt - appears to be new SOLD Shipped CONUS

Tagged size 42, but measurements are important on this one

Pit to Pit 25" but tapers to a 23.5" in the top 3rd

Sleeve 34" from middle of collar (dress shirt type measurement)

Shoulder 18.5"

Length from BOC 30"












Andover Shop size 17.5 33 - $30 - DROP to $15 shipped CONUS

There is a very slight stain as indicated by the arrow, but it is hardly noticable and may come out. This shirt still had some of the packaging on it when I got it.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Love that Filson field shirt.^^


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The pinstripe suit and Bills khaki-colored khakis from the last page have sold (Bill's "mushroom" twills still available).


Gitman Brothers point collar oxford cloth or maybe a thicker pinpoint oxford cloth, shirt
16 x 33 23.5" across the chest
asking $12 shipped/offers





Lands End Madras shirt
Short Sleeved, XL, 25" across the chest
$15 shipped/offers



Orvis patchwork Madras shirt
short sleeved, large, 23" across the chest
pretty work, faded, soft etc etc
asking $15 shipped/offers


more: 


Hathaway Indian Madras shirt
Short Sleeved, XL, 24" across the chest
$15 shipped/offers


more:




Another more recent Lands End Madras shirt
short sleeved, XL "17-17.5", 25" across the chest
$12 shipped




Chaps patchwork corudroy/tartan shirt
I have an identical one in medum and love it, so I had to pick this up when I saw it at the thrift store.
An older Chaps shirt, from when the company was at least slightly better than it is now.
Long sleeved, XL, 
asking $12 shipped or offer


----------



## jt2gt

sbdivemaster said:


> Just got a fantastic pair of PRL bucks from GentlemanGeorge - they rock!! :aportnoy:


If anyone is looking, I have the same pair I picked up here, but need to move. Size 9, PRL bucks with very light use. $45 shipped. Here's an authorized pic from previous owner...only worn them once since. Thanks...JT


----------



## sbdivemaster

Let's try these again with a price drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *AQUASCUTUM GRAY FLANNEL PANTS*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; These pants are crisp!
> 100% New Wool; Made in England
> *TAGGED: None*
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 31" +1", no cuffs
> Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 10"
> Pleats: None, short darts below front belt loops
> 8 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> Slant front pockets; single welt rear pockets, rear left w/button through
> 
> These pants are near pristine, possibly unworn. I do
> believe they are vintage, as the interior white lining
> is slightly yellowed; label and Woolmark tag look perfect.
> 
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Danny

J Press pink polo shirt size S

shoulders 16.25", length 26.25", chest pit to pit 19.75". Pale pink color, only been worn a handful of times, apologies for the wrinkles in the photos, I figured the buyer would want to wash it themselves [even though it was laundered before it got wrinkles ]

$25 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

*A BIG BROOKS BROTHERS BONANZA!!!*

Many offerings in different sizes. All are in excellent condition with no flaws, including a few in like new condition.

Brooks Brothers blue ocbd
15 x 34
Unlined collar

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt--white w/red and blue check
15.5 x 32/3

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers forward point shirt. White w/light blue check
16 x 34
Like new condition

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd
16.5 x 34
Unlined collar

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers white ocbd
17 x 33
Like new condition

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd
17 x 33
Like new condition

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers pink ocbd
17.5 x 33
Like new condition

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt--blue w/salmon
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt. White w/blues, green, and yellow
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club mercerized polo
Salmon color
Size M

$18 conus


----------



## LouB

Speaking of a Brooks Brothers Bonanza, I received a package from CMDC today containing the navy BB chinos I just purchased from him. They look great and got here quickly.

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Taken Aback

I'd like to applaud Hardiw1 for a _very _well packed shipment. He's definitely someone I'd do business with again.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hey Guys!

Just in case I didn't make your (online) acquaintance from my introductory post(s) on the main AAAC Trad Forum and a little earlier here on this thread, I'm Typhoid_Jones. I live in Boston with my wife and I like to go to thrift stores in the city as a hobby. I'm a member of Talk Ivy over at FilmNoirBuff.com and a regular contributer over at styleforum.net mostly on the "Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread." It was from there that I found out about the AAAC Trad Forum from some regular posters who are also members here. Either way, I'm into the Trad / Ivy aesthetic and a lot of my thrift store finds tend to be geared toward that and not really what they're into over there.

Here's some of the highlights of the 30 or so items I just added to my Etsy shop earlier today and yesterday:










^ Vintage 1960's (white block print on black label) Brooks Brothers 346 navy blue sack suit in a subtle herringbone weave pattern with flat front pants 42 L.










^ Vintage 1960s (white block print on black label) Brooks Brothers MAKERS cotton Indian madras tie.










^ Vintage HASPEL for HARVARD COOP 2 piece khaki wash and wear summer suit 42 R.










^ Vintage Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE glenplaid (Prince of Wales) check sack suit with flat-front pants 40 R.










^ Vintage Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE solid navy blue sack suit with flat-front pants 40 R.

I also have this on eBay:










^ Vintage Brooks Brothers dark green and navy blue varsity letterman's jacket M.

There's a lot more available and there are links in my signature lines to both my eBay auctions (just PM me through eBay and I can work something out to accommodate international forum members) and my Etsy shop. I also periodically have the opportunity to post from within the EU.

Thanks for your interest! :icon_smile:
-M-


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

My Alden suede NSTs above are sold. Thank you!


----------



## roman totale XVII

Some summer staples to move out of my closet. All in excellent condition. Prices are Paypal personal & include shipping. Send me a PM if you would like any further info.

NOS Madras pants. Certainly vintage and almost certainly never worn. Made in USA. Nice slubby material. Will they or won't they bleed? I have no idea, but very nice pants with split waistband construction.

36" waist with about another 2" to give
29" inseam (plain hemmed) with 2" underneath
11.5" rise (outseam less inseam)

$35 CONUS


















Three pair of Lands End shorts from last Summer catalog. All 36" waist & all cotton.
One Madras, one pincord, one navy.
UPDATE: PINCORDS GONE
$20 CONUS each 









Lands End Legacy chinos Traditional fit. Nantucket Red 36"x31"

UPDATE: GONE!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have several pairs of footwear to pass along today, from *efdll *and *JoeTradly*.
> 
> *NB: I also have a pair of Italian sandals from efdll in the Sales Forum, here:
> 
> *https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117621-Italian-sandals-size-43.&p=1299332#post1299332
> As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Edward Green. Claimed
> *
> *2) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $18, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Italian ankle boots*. Made in Italy for To Boot New York. Very Good condition, with some creasing to the uppers as shown. Size 42. *Asking $30, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $38, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Nordstrom saddle bucks*. *Claimed*
> 
> *6) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES*, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA. *Asking $25.* (From me!)
> 
> I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.
> 
> These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS--AND OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> I have a few summer jackets to pass on today... I should note that my dearth of posting recently is by no means owed to a dearth of things to post--I have three rooms of closets, all packed, and all destined for here over the next few months!--but rather owed to a slew of professional commitments that are taking up all my time!
> 
> But, that said, here's a few choice lovelies for the warmer weather....
> 
> As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, and ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS *with delivery confirmation!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) STUNNING & RARE Preppy/Ivy Lily Pulitzer Pink Summer jacket! Canvassed, with a GORGEOUS lining!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL and extremely rare--and absolutely *perfect* for your Preppy/Ivy summer! This beautiful jacket is an absolutely wonderful shade of saturated fuchsia pink, and features one of Lily Pulitzer's classic colourful preppy prints as its lining--naturally, this is in complementary shades of red, pink and cream. This jacket certainly isn't for everyone, but if you were to the manor born (or even feel comfortable in battered Reds in the Hamptons) you'll feel right at home in it.
> 
> It's half-canvassed and half-lined, features a single centre vent (hooked, of course) and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has lovely brassed buttons with hearaldic emblems on both the cuffs and the front. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. If this is your size, grab it--there won't be another one like this along for quire some time!
> 
> *Asking just $55, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> T*agged a 44XL, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 33 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> *2) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER JACKET! Haspel pincord 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> A summer Ivy classic, this is a lovely pincord jacket from Haspel. half-canvassed and quarter-lined--just s you'd want for the hotter days of summer--this lovely jacket is cut in the classic 3/2 sack style with a lovely lapel roll. This features a single vent, classic two-button sleeves, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has very natural shoulders, and was Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a small brown blemish which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, but because of this I'm asking
> 
> *just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!
> 
> It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $40 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> *4) CLASSIC BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SEERSUCKER sack, with PATCH POCKETS!
> *
> Claimed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS--AND OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TRAD/IVY SUMMER TROUSERS!
> 
> Sizes 32 TO 42!
> 
> Including items by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton, J. Press, USA-Made Reds for Murray's Toggery Shop (now no longer available), Brooks Bros. Bills khakis, and some wonderful patchwork and Straight-Run Madras!*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!
> 
> ALSO AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!​
> **Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *NB: Please note that all waist measurements are taken laid flat at the waist.
> 
> NB2: Please also note that all trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!
> *
> 
> *GROUP 1: Ivy Classics*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*1) Brooks Brothers seersucker shorts*. Pleated front. Very Good condition. Tagged size 40. Waist 19 1/2, Inseam 9. *Asking just $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Madras Trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*. It doesn't get much more Ivy Summer than this! Waist 20 1/2, Inseam 28 1/2 (+3 1/3). Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $22, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *3) NWOT WONDERFUL Summer-y Patchwork Madras! Claimed!
> *
> *4) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $14, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Claimed
> *
> *6) BILLS KHAKIS Madras Trousers! * *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) WONDERFUL Kelly Green trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*! Claimed!
> *
> GROUP 2: Summer Trousers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> From efdll and 32rollandrock*​
> *8) Zanella, in ivory cream. Made in Italy. *Some minor blemishes to the thigh and cuffs, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Flat front, and lovely. Good/very Good condition because of noted blemishing, *hence just $10, or offer.* Basically, *FREE *but for shipping costs! Waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 30 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *9) J. Press in periwinkle blue. ** Claimed!
> *
> *10) Brooks Brothers Hudson chinos.* Excellent condition. Waist 21 1/2, Inseam 29 7/8 (+1). Excellent condition. *Asking $20, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Brooks Brothers olive khakis. Claimed
> *
> *GROUP 3: Khakis, and more!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: Please note that the listing order below does not match the order in which these khakis appear above!​
> *
> *From efdll*​
> *12) Bills Khakis*. Dark khaki. M2. Excellent condition. Waist: 18 3/4, Inseam 19 1/4 (+ 3/2) with 1 1/2 cuff. *Asking $25, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *13) Bills Khakis.* *Claimed!*
> *14) Bills Khakis. M2P.* Claimed
> 
> *15) Pal Zileri.* A beautiful pair of summer trousers! Made in Italy. 100% wool with Bemberg lining. Flat front, excellent condition. *Asking just $25, or offer.* Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 30 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *16) Corbin Prime Poplin khakis.* Flat front, and excellent condition. *Asking just $22, or offer. *Waist: 19, inseam 31 (+1), with a 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Throwing this out there to see if there is any interest:

Lee Kee custom Jodhpur boots (no sizing or other markings except the numerals "32" on the sole--and they are not in the 8.5 D range, 32rollandrock, or they would be on my feet as we speak...*:icon_smile_wink:*)
They do however compare very closely to the above Aberdeen lasted Aldens 10 b/d above (but narrower) and a Hampton lasted Alden pair in 10.5 b/d that I also got. The Aldens were obviously from the same estate, but the Jodhpurs I only suspect were too. So, consider them in the 10.5 c or d range. I will give precise measurements if there is any serious interest.

Lee Kee was a famous Hong Kong custom/bespoke bootmaker serving the well-heeled for generations, and by reputation they compare very well to the finest "back home" English makes. Think John Lobb and Edward Green. 
Note the channel welted sole...Most of these pictures were taken yesterday. You will see in those pictures some dark streaks on the right toe; I did a little light rubbing with a soft cloth and nearly completely got rid of it, so you can be assured that they have no unsightly flaws. The first few pictures will show you the condition of the right boot I took after the light buffing. I have not attempted to polish or do anything else with them, leaving that to the buyer to provide the care he prefers. The leather is soft and supple and of a very good quality. Anyway, feel free to peruse the folder these pics are in; I took a lot of them.









*

Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan Longwings, 11.5 B*

Here's something you don't see that often...

They are overall in good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do need a good cleaning-up; they are dusty and the old polish job, especially on the sole edge, is a little flaked. They could also use a good conditioning. Selling them as-is for someone hunting a good budget pair.

$65 shipped obo.


----------



## vexco

Found the nicest Southwick SC I've ever come across today.

Cream herringbone, 1 working cuff per sleeve(could be 2), horn buttons and soft as hell. 3/2 and undarted. No tagged size so please check the measurements. *$50 shipped CONUS or best offer. ALL OFFERS CONSIDERED as I'm in a bit of a bind for cash.*

Shoulder to shoulder: 18". Pit to pit: 21". Sleeves: 23.5" with around 2" to let out. Length from BOC: 30"


----------



## roman totale XVII

Magnificent Southwick. If only it were my size...


----------



## The Rambler

sadly, for me, there's really nothin to let out on the sleeves, because of the buttonholes. Beautiful coat.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'll join the choir and say, "nice Southwick". Very close to a fit for me. Hmmmm..


----------



## vexco

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I'll join the choir and say, "nice Southwick". Very close to a fit for me. Hmmmm..


Doooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

vexco said:


> Doooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


If somebody goes for my Jodhpurs I just might.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *TRENCHCOATS AND RAINCOATS*!
> 
> *Sizes 40L, 42R, 44R, 44S, and a Woman's 12 Long Burberry Trench*
> 
> *AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!*
> 
> *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> *
> *ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
> *1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*
> 
> _*From 32rollandrock*_
> 
> This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!
> 
> Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!
> 
> *Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Tagged a 40L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *
> 
> _*From JoeTradly
> *_
> This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!
> 
> *Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
> Length: 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) 42R Trenchcoat from Brooks Brothers--ALL COTTON!*
> 
> This is an extremely nice trenchcoat! Cut from 100% cotton (rather than the poly-cotton blends that are more common--even Burberry tend to use poly-cotton for their coats) this beautiful coat has other features that make it stand apart from its less-august rivals. For a start, its belt has the coveted brass D-rings that were pioneered for holding equipment in the trenches, by Burberry. It's buckles--for both the belt and the cuffs--are leather-covered metal (rather than plastic), and its classic Brooks lining is all cotton. The buckles show no sign of wear. This also features a zippered security pocket on the inside, and a very nice extra strap on the underside of the belt that keeps it in the appropriate belt-loops. Like the other trenches, listed above, this has a classic, clean shape without the gunflap.
> 
> This coat originally came with a removeable liner and a removeable collar--both are absent from this coat, but this doesn't detract from either its functionality or its beauty.
> 
> This coat has a minor blemish near the pocket, as shown, and some minor rubbing to the cuff seams, but overall it is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $50, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or lower offer.
> 
> Tagged a 42R, this coat measures:
> *
> Chest: 24
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (under arm to cuff along seam): 18 1/2
> Length: 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour Master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*
> 
> _*From 32rollandrock
> *_
> This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.
> 
> This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as
> 
> *just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16
> Length (BOC): 40 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) WOMAN'S Burberry Trenchcoat from Harrods of London. Size 12 Long.*
> 
> *You know how it is... Parcels arrive for you all the time, and you start having them sent to your office to avoid admitting you've bought yet another Harris tweed, or Drake's tie... So now's your chance to earn at least a few weeks of worry-free buying! When this arrives, and she looks askance at you, just casually hand over the parcel, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful--and what better Anglophile trad. combination could there be than Burberry (before it went downmarket) and Harrods (before it went way downmarket, and lost its status as possibly THE best and certainly the most iconic store in London) This was, of course, MADE IN ENGLAND.
> 
> This is THE classic Burberry trenchcoat, the sort worn by Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's, not the modern modish shorter items that are so frequent now and will likely be outdated next season. Cut from the classic polycotton cloth that's durable, hardwearing, and water-repellent, this has the classic Burberry silhouette including the gunflap (on the distaff side, here), and the belt with the full complement of D-Rings. The buckles are leather-covered metal, and all are fully functional; this also features the brass throat-latch that all good Burberrys have. It has a single rear vent, and the classic Novacheck lining. It also features a button-in, removeable lining, which is made from all-wool; this also features the woolen version of the nova check.
> 
> This jacket does have a couple of minor, minor blemishes; a couple of minor scuff marks, as shown (one on the underside of the belt near the buckle), and the single button that closes the vent at the rear is missing. (Burberry will happily send you a replacement, though.) Mainly because of the button, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition... But you're not likely to find a nicer example of a woman's Burberry any time soon, unless you shell out roughly 8 times my asking price at Burberry itself!
> 
> *Asking $115, with LOWER OFFERS WELCOME, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 12 Long, this measures:*
> 
> Bust: 22
> Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
> Sleeve (on underseam): 19 1/8
> Length: 45 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> *
> *1) VERY SOFT canvassed jacket in MUTED HONEY HERRINGBONE--Made in the USA*
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is exceptionally soft--it might well be cashmere, but I suspect from the hand of the cloth that it's lambswool. The colourway is lovely--a very muted herringbone (i.e., a herringbone cloth where the boning is very subtle, owing to little dissimilarity in colour between the different herringbone stripes) in wonderful soft honey tones. This would be a lovely jacket for a less-warm but still sunny Spring day! This is a contemporary cut, with a two-button front, subtle darts, and a single rear vent. There's no maker's name, or other identifying information, but it was Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just *$24, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) LIGHTWEIGHT CANVASSED SPRING TWEED--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> Half-canvassed and quarter-lined, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring. It features the ever-desirable (and increasingly rare) three patch pockets, is very, very subtly darted, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The cloth is light, and classic black and cream herringbone, with a very, very subtle overcheck in green and red--this is so subtle it's hard to see even if you know it's there, since each colour is just a single thread wide! (My pictures really don't do this justice.) This jacket was Made in the USA for Alexander Julian, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"!
> 
> Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!
> 
> *Asking just $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*
> 
> Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!
> 
> It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm
> 
> *Asking just $22, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA*
> 
> I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.
> 
> These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or lower offer!*
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Union Made in the USA camelhair (or camelhair coloured?) cap. *
> 
> 22 1/2" interior circumference. Some discolouration to the interior, and minor pilling throughout, *hence just $6*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON JOETRADLY'S REMAINING ITEMS!
*
_*Offers welcome!*_



TweedyDon said:


> I've consolidated the remaining items from JoeTradly's Closet Purge into this single thread.... And remember, buying something from JT--the Father of the Thrift Exchange--is like buying a little piece of Trad history!
> 
> *As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Cut form a terrific miniature herringbone in classic grey, this lovely 3/2 sack is a beautiful example of a trad. classic! It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features two button cuffs, a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $95, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44/39, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 7/8
> 
> Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
> Inseam: 31, with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $25!*
> 
> This is great--a classic 3/2 sack suit in grey, with a lovely pinstripe in alternating white and lilac. This suit has a lovely lapel roll, a single center hook vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> The jacket is in wonderful condition, but the trousers have been repaired on one side, as shown. This is still a very serviceable suit, and would be great as a starter suit, or a beater suit--perfect for an internship, or for going out in! As such, this is priced at
> 
> *just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
> Inseam: 29 5/8 (+ 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*
> 
> Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 7) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.
> 
> It originally *cost $250, so how about $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) WORN JUST ONCE! BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in Loro Piana Camelhair.*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful, was purchased at full price last year by its original owner, and worn just ONCE, very carefully--and so it is in pristine condition. (It comes complete with its original spare buttons, in their original package.)
> 
> Cut from wonderfully luxurious Loro Piana camelhair, this beautiful jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS, three button cuffs (featuring football buttons), and a single centre vent that culminates a lovely lapped centre seam. It's Brooks "Madison" model. This jacket is also fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed. It is, of course, in absolutely superb condition, being basically new and unworn.
> 
> It's gorgeous, *and an absolute steal at just $135, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> TRAD TIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of these ties are in absolutely excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *
> ​
> 1) Regimental bowtie. All silk. Very Good condition. SOLD
> 
> 2) NWT Rugby emblematic bowtie. Pristine. $15
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $7.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Land's End regimental. Excellent. SOLD
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers regimental. Excellent. SOLD
> 
> 6) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemish, as shown. $6
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Land's End regimental. Excellent. $9.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Brooks Brothers stripes. Excellent! $13.
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346 emblematic. Excellent! $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Charles Trywhitt pattern. Minor blemishes, as shown. SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $9.
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $12
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SHIRTS!
> *
> 1) Brooks Brothers. Light blue; 17-35. $15
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers. White. 17-35. $15
> 
> 
> 
> 4) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $22
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT from JT:*
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $12
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $9
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $12
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: In all cases waist measurements are taken laid flat, and inseam measurements are, well, on the inseam. The amount available to let down is indicated with "+ X".*
> 
> 1) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Land's End Reds. A lovely shade of Nantucket red! Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) LL Bean cords. A lovely golden tan! Excellent condition. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1 3/4). $20
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Bills khakis cords. BEAUTIFUL rust colour! Excellent condition, size 40. Waist 20, inseam 31 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. $32.
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $20


----------



## frosejr

*Need some shirts please - I'm melting*

My weight loss program is working, and I'm starting to swim in my dress shirts. I would like to buy some 18-1/2 x 36 shirts. Please let me know if you find some. I like must-iron and good quality, open to most any decent brand. Looking to spend $10-20 each. All trad colors and patterns, especially need white. Thanks!

Francis


----------



## Taken Aback

Congrats on your dilemma.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I bought this Brooks Brothers linen suit off of ebay last fall, took it out this spring and found that the measurements were a little off for me (I thought I could get a long enough inseam by just dropping the cuffs, but it's a couple inches too shirt).

It's a Brooksgate, made in the USA
2 button, darted, fairly natural shoulders, center vent, two patch pockets
tagged a 38R (pants are tagged a 31 waist)
measures 20 1/4" across the chest, 16 1/2"-17" across the shoulders, 25 1/2" shoulder to end of sleeves along the outside, 30 1/8" bottom of collar to hem
trousers are pleated, laid flat the waist measures 16 1/2" across
the inseam is 31" with a 1 1/2" cuff, I think you could let the cuff down without a line.

two things I noticed while going over the jacket this spring: there is a very faint stain around the top button in front:

Not all that noticeable, and I'm pretty sure would come out with a dry cleaning.
The sides and back of the jacket were let out a fraction of a inch as you can see here:

I think this would iron down. I tried a small bit and it laid flat.

I think I (over)paid $75 +shipping for this, so I'm asking $65 shipped US, or $55+shipping to the rest of the world

trousers: 
tags:

jacket:

This is out of season but: a couple pairs of recent Polo wide wale cords.
38x34 flat front, no cuff dark green and dark brown

asking $25 shipped each or offer

drops:



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I have a bunch of stuff to list this week, some of it my own stuff as I'm despratley trying to clear out my closet.
> 
> a couple pairs of Bill's Khakis M2 original twills
> "mushroom"
> tagged size 35 waist, but laid flat they measure closer to a 34" waist
> inseam is just under 32" (no cuffs)
> pretty good used condition, some normal wear around the waistband and bottom of cuffs
> asking $25 shipped each or offer
> 
> tags:
> 
> Old Made in USA Lands End Rugby shirt, white with light blue pink and yellow stripes.
> tagged a large, 21" across the chest
> asking $12 shipped (only because it's so heavy)
> 
> tags:
> 
> Gitman Brothers point collar oxford cloth or maybe a thicker pinpoint oxford cloth, shirt
> 16 x 33 23.5" across the chest
> asking $10 shipped/offers
> 
> Lands End Madras shirt
> Short Sleeved, XL, 25" across the chest
> $12 shipped/offers
> 
> Hathaway Indian Madras shirt
> Short Sleeved, XL, 24" across the chest
> $15 shipped/offers
> 
> more:
> 
> Another more recent Lands End Madras shirt
> short sleeved, XL "17-17.5", 25" across the chest
> $10 shipped


----------



## mhj

*For the larger gentleman:

Haspel Gray Poplin Suit*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit 44"
Sleeve 24"
BOC 30.5"
Ventless

Trousers
Waist 36"
Inseam: 30.5"
Pleated and cuffed

$75.00 OBO Mint condition

*Jefferey Banks Suit 48 R*-Medium Gray Pinstripe

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Shoulder 21"
Pit to Pit 48"
BOC 30.5"
Ventless

Trousers
Waist 44"
Inseam 28" cuffed

$80 OBO Mint condition

*Jos. Bank Signature Gold 48R Charcoal Gray (maybe not so trad)*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Shoulder 21"
Pit to Pit 50"
Sleeve 25"
BOC 31."
Center vent

Trousers

Waist 44"
Inseam 28" cuffed

$80 OBO

Brooks Brother Navy Blazer 46R

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit 48"
Sleeve 25"
BOC 31.5"

$75 OBO Mint condition

*HSM Brown Tweed Jacket 46R*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr
Shoulders 21"
Pit to Pit 48"
Sleeve 22.5"
BOC 30"

$50 OBO

*Florsheim Black LWB 11 EEE*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Vintage-about 20 years old, I bought them as NOS 8 months ago and are in excellent condition. Very little wear. $80 OBO

Please PM me for more photos, measurements, questions, offers, etc.


----------



## frosejr

Taken Aback said:


> Congrats on your dilemma.


Thanks for the encouragement! I have to say, it's partially due to this board. I saw many things I wished I could have fit into, but didn't fit me. Now stuff is starting to do so. When I'm down to goal weight, I have a pile of cash in the checking account that will go to buying nice stuff. Right now, I'm going the cheap route.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Milano!!!*

Brand New Brooks Brothers MILANO Suits. Price includes US shipping. First quality but labels marked to prevent return to BB.

1818 Milano Brown Tic Windowpane Suit. See BB's current catalog for their description. 95% Wool, 5% Cashmere. Two button Double vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *38S*. Measures P2P 20, Sh 17, Sl un, L 28. Flat front pants are W32, L unhemmed. $350.


1818 Milano Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Double Vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *40L* P2P 20.75, Sh 17 7/8, Sl un, L 30.75.
Flat front pants are W34 L unfinished. $350.


1818 Milano Dark Navy w Pinstripes Saxxon Wool Suit. 3 Button, Double Vent. Made in USA. $1098 Retail. Tagged *43R.* P2P 22.25, 18.75, Sl 25, L 29.75. Flat front Cuffed pants are W37 L30.75 with 2 inch cuffs, plenty to let out if you need longer. $350.


1818 Milano Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two button Double vent. Made in Italy. Tagged *44R*. Measures P2P 22.75, Sh 19, Sl un, L 30. Flat front pants are W38 L unhemmed. Shades on the photos are all over the place. Suit is dark gray. $350.


----------



## vexco

Sold!



vexco said:


> Found the nicest Southwick SC I've ever come across today.
> 
> Cream herringbone, 1 working cuff per sleeve(could be 2), horn buttons and soft as hell. 3/2 and undarted. No tagged size so please check the measurements. *$50 shipped CONUS or best offer. ALL OFFERS CONSIDERED as I'm in a bit of a bind for cash.*
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18". Pit to pit: 21". Sleeves: 23.5" with around 2" to let out. Length from BOC: 30"


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Back to Basics OCBD's - 17.5x37*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.

In fact, these are all BRAND NEW!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$25 each; 2 for $45; All 4 for $80!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End OCBD's - Yellow, White, Blue, Blue Uni-Stripe*

*If you need to get the basic collection of OCBD's, this is it! All brand new!*

Click pics for larger view.

*BRAND NEW Condition*; these shirts still have the creases where they were folded
up in the packages; the inspections stickers are still there, and all the tags are unwashed.
These are the must-iron OCBD's that are no longer available from LE. All brand new!
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica (White made in Hong Kong)
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 37*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 35"
*PRICE: $25 each*

*$25 each; 2 for $45; all 4 for $80*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*In addition to the shirts above...*

*Shirt is in great condition. No wear on collar,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Buy with one or more of the LE shirts above, only $15*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers White with Gray Check*

Click pics for larger view.

*EXCELLENT Condition* I doubt this shirt has been washed more than once.
No-Iron; nice, light-weight broadcloth.
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 6/7*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 35"
*PRICE: $20*

*Buy with one or more of the LE shirts above, only $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Brianpore

A few things sold, a few new things added :thumbs-up:



> * Click on small pictures to enlarge*
> *
> Corneliani Solid Gray Flannel Wool Suit! 40R - $145 -> $120*
> Size: Tagged EU 50 R = US 40/41 R (See Measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 18.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.5"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 8.75
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.5
> Few loose threads right armpit lining
> Superb quality suit
> Wool / flannel
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Peak Lapel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Tweed Light Brown Double Breasted Suit - VERY SKINNY - 34R 36R $125 -> $100*
> Size: Tagged 36R - See Measurements - VERY SKINNY
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 17.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 15.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 14.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28.25"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1"
> Missing back button
> VINTAGE
> Really nice woventweed like material
> Double Breasted
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Half Canvassed
> Made in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Suit 2 Button Suit- 41L 42L* *$150 -> $120
> *Size: Tagged 41L (See Measurements - close to 42L)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.25"
> Cuff Height (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Cuff Width (width of cuff): 9.75"
> Rise (Crotch to waist): 12"
> 100% Wool
> Two Button
> Fully Canvassed
> Fully Lined
> Center Rear Vent
> Split "V" pant waist
> "Coin Pocket" on pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Heavy Winter Flannel Suit 42L $150 - $120*
> Size: Tagged 44 XT (Fits like a 42L - SEE MEASUREMENTS)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 33"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.75" (+3.5" if let cuff out)
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10.25
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75
> Working cuff buttons - pictures
> A few loose threads on lining bottom
> TONS of handwork
> Superb quality suit
> Heavy wool flannel
> Center rear vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Made in West Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick Solid Navy Flannel 2Btn SB Half Lined Suit- 42L $140 - $120*
> Size: NO TAG - See Measurements - Approx 42L
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.25"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.5""
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Needs few stitches by vent
> Superb quality suit
> Center rear vent
> Flat front pants
> Half lined
> Fully canvassed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Gray Stripe Blazer Sportcoat Jacket - $85*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 36S
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 19.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 16.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29"
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Nice buttons
> 1/2 Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Brown Herringbone - $50 -> $45*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 42R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.25"
> Buttons a little worn
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Right front pocket basting still sewn shut
> Half Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Stafford Red/Brown -* *$40*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 44R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Half Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed 1/2 Lined Blazer - $40*
> Size: 43R Tagged (Could work for a 42R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.5"
> Tiny repair on back bottom left and hole on back right arm
> Tear in lining by right armpit
> Overall great condition for a Harris Tweed
> Nice buttons
> Nice coloring
> 1/2 Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin + Osa SICK totally unstructred glenplaid POW blazer w/ patch pockets! $60*
> Size: Not Tagged (See Measurements, Approx 38R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.75"
> Dual Rear Vent
> Totally Unstructured!
> Cool Patch Pocket
> Working Button Cuffs
> 
> *
> Alexander Julian 100% Cashmere Coat - $25
> *Size: 41 Regular
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32"
> Front Pockets stitched closed
> No Vents
> *   *
> 
> *Austin Reed Dark Blue Blazer - FREE (pay shipping approx $10?)
> *Size: 42 Regular
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 30.5"
> 4 Button Cuff*
> *
> 
> *Southwick Gray Mini Herringbone - $40*
> Size: Tagged 46R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
> High quality Southwick garment
> 2 Button
> Nice buttons
> Center rear vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvased!
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Sport Coat - $85 -> $85*
> Size: Tagged 46 Semi Tall / Long (SEE MEASUREMENTS)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
> Excellent Paul Stuart Quality
> Center Rear Vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed!
> 
> 
> *Southwick AWESOME Mulitcolor Sport Coat - $95* -> $90
> Size: Tagged 46L
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.75"
> Awesome Material
> Great Quality
> Nice Buttons
> Super Pattern Matching (lapel, pockets, etc)
> Half Lined
> Fully Canvassed!!
> 
> 
> *Bobby Jones NWT Brown Cord 100% Cotton Button Down Shirt - $45*
> Size: Tagged Small
> (No measurements due to shirt being folded. If you REALLY need them let me know)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back):
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back):
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm):
> Great Hickey Freeman Quality
> Button Down Collar
> Woven in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Non Iron Blue Button Down - **$15*
> ​
> Size: 15-32/33
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
> 
> 
> ​
> *Brooks Brothers White w/ Blue/Tan Mini Check -** $17*
> Size: Tagged Medium (see measurements 16-35)
> Neck (laying flat): 16"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Two new spare buttons
> Button-down collar
> Nice fabric
> Center back pleat
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Black Micro Check - **$17*
> Size: Medium
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
> 
> 
> *Thomas Pink Dark Blue Babycord - **$25*
> Size: Tagged Medium
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
> Really nice "cord" material
> Nice buttons
> Button-down collar
> Dark navy color
> Pictures do not do this shirt justice.
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Purple Label Solid Blue -**$60 -> $55*
> Size: Tagged 15.5-34 (see measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
> Made in England
> Really nice material
> THICK buttons
> French cuffs
> Spread collar
> Reinforced gusset
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Pink French Cuff Dress Shirt - **$25*
> Size: NOT TAGGED
> Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Buttons
> Cuff links not included
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Blue French Cuff Dress Shirt - $25*
> Size: NOT TAGGED
> Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Buttons
> Cuff links not included
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Dark Blue - **$17*
> Size: 16-32/33
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
> Tiny tiny spot on left arm
> Pleated Shoulders
> 100% Cotton
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Button
> 
> 
> *Truzzi Blue Check Button Down Dress Shirt - $50 -> $45*
> Size: 16.5|42 (See measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> 2 Buttons should be re-sewn
> Super THICK Buttons
> 45 Deg Cut Cuffs
> Tons of handwork
> 2 Extra Buttons - 1 each size
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White Blue/Tan Plaid - $28*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-34
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
> Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
> Cloth woven in Italy
> Made in USA
> No Chest Pocket
> Extra Thick Buttons
> Single Needle Stitching
> Split Back Yoke
> Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
> Double Button Cuff
> 
> *
> Hart Schaffner Marx White Purple Stripe - **$15*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-34
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
> Split Back Yoke
> Nice Buttons
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Red Blue Mini Check - $28*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-35
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
> Cloth woven in Italy
> Made in USA
> Extra Thick Buttons
> Single Needle Stitching
> Split Back Yoke
> Double Button Cuff
> 
> 
> *Thomas Pink White Blue/Red Stripe - **$35*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-36.5
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.75"
> Really nice material
> Split back yoke
> Nice buttons
> French Cuff - Adjustable size
> Reinforced gussets
> Nice stitching details


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Hanover Shell Cordovan PTB, 12D/B*

This is going to be a nice bargain for someone--a barely used pair of black shell ptbs.

The former owner seems to have had a gait that made him tend to brush one foot against the other one when walking, which you can see on the inner sides and a little on the left heel. The good news is that it's all purely superficial, but it still may be a little work to get them all nice and pristine. I've had these for a couple of months thinking I would do it myself, but time hasn't been available. So, for an evening's worth of buffing, I'm asking only:

$125 shipped, obo.


----------



## AZWildcat

Would anyone have a pair of khaki colored chinos for sale? Waist 34, length 32 or longer. My M3's were ruined by an unpleasant accident at a local restaurant.


----------



## MercuryMan76

Need to move some stuff outta my place. Starting with 4 crispy clean like new BB regular fit shirts. $40 shipped for all 4.
Neck - 15.5
Sleeve - 33
P2P - 23
Shoulder - 19
Back - 32
<
























Daks navy blue wool blazer with patch pockets, center vented, brass buttons. No size tag but measures out to about a 43-44 Excellent condition with no rips/tears in the lining. $45 shipped.
P2P - 23"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Back - 32"








































And finally a sweeeeet J Press 3/2 flannel wool charcoal grey pinstripe. No size tag but measure out to about a 40R. Center vented jacket, flat front pants with 1.5" cuff. Magnificent condition. $100 shipped.
P2P - 21"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Back - 30.5"
Pants:
Waist - 36" no room to let out
Inseam - 30" w/1.5" cuff so approx 3.5" to let out if uncuffed
Outseam - 39.5"


----------



## Hitch

Hitch said:


> View attachment 4480
> View attachment 4481
> 
> 
> BB fine check marked 161/2 36 slim-fit no iron all cotton. Excellent condition. $25 shipped to the lower 48. Photo color is fairly accurate.


 Price drop $20!


----------



## Hitch

Hitch said:


> View attachment 4482
> View attachment 4483
> 
> 
> Cutter&Buck marked LG ,seems about 16 1/2 35 ,light blue wide stripes, narrow white and navy/black. Very good condition. $20 shipped lower to 48.


 Price drop $15!


----------



## 32rollandrock

A very nice leather satchel/briefcase, made in Italy. The leather on this one is thick and nice will only get richer with time. Very much a quality bag, with no rips, tears, odors or flaws of any kind in the interior and only signs of normal use on exterior--it's beautiful as-is but will be even nicer once treated with leather conditioner at the new owner's option. Measures 13.25 inches long and ten inches high--perfect for holding a laptop and papers. Two inner compartments, two exterior pockets plus a zippered exterior compartment on the side opposite the pockets. $75 CONUS.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Early drops!!*
Cuts to move 'em out...*

Hanover Shell Cordovan PTB, 12D/B*

This is going to be a nice bargain for someone--a barely used pair of black shell ptbs.

The former owner seems to have had a gait that made him tend to brush one foot against the other when walking, which you can see on the inner sides and a little on the left heel. The good news is that it's all purely superficial, but it still may be a little work to get them all nice and pristine. I've had these for a couple of months thinking I would do it myself, but time hasn't been available. So, for an evening's worth of buffing, I'm asking only:

$125 shipped, obo. *$80!*













*
Stuart McGuire Shell Cordovan Longwings, 11.5 B*

Here's something you don't see that often...

They are overall in good condition and don't have a lot of wear, but they do need a good cleaning-up; they are dusty and the old polish job, especially on the sole edge, is a little flaked. They could also use a good conditioning. Selling them as-is for someone hunting a good pair who doesn't want to blow rent.

Sold.



















Throwing this out there to see if there is any interest:

Lee Kee custom Jodhpur boots (no sizing or other markings except the numerals "32" on the sole--and they are not in the 8.5 D range, 32rollandrock, or they would be on my feet as we speak...*:icon_smile_wink:*)
They do however compare very closely to the above Aberdeen lasted Aldens 10 b/d above (but narrower) and a Hampton lasted Alden pair in 10.5 b/d that I also got. The Aldens were obviously from the same estate, but the Jodhpurs I only suspect were too. So, consider them in the 10.5 c or d range. I will give precise measurements if there is any serious interest.

Lee Kee was a famous Hong Kong custom/bespoke bootmaker serving the well-heeled for generations, and by reputation they compare very well to the finest "back home" English makes. Think John Lobb and Edward Green. Note the channel welted sole...

Most of these pictures were taken yesterday. You will see in those pictures some dark streaks on the right toe; I did a little light rubbing with a soft cloth and nearly completely got rid of it, so you can be assured that they have no unsightly flaws. The first few pictures will show you the condition of the right boot I took after the light buffing. I have not attempted to polish or do anything else with them, leaving that to the buyer to provide the care he prefers. The leather is soft and supple and of a very good quality. Anyway, feel free to peruse the folder these pics are in; I took a lot of them.












































https://s1013.photobucket.com/album...eKeeJodhpur/?action=view&current=DSCF1827.jpg[/URL]


----------



## EastVillageTrad

UPDATE - TIES FOR SALE!

All prices exlcude shipping, group shipping discounts offered. All ties in gently used condition unless otherwise noted. Most all are standard 3.5"-3.75" width, normal length.









1. I Love NY Emblematic - SOLD
2. Money Bags Emblematic - poly Rivetz of Boston $10
3. Anglo-CSA Repp Tie - SOLD









4. BB Yellow Repp - SOLD
5. Princeton colors J Press Repp Tie SOLD
6. Unknown Maker - Grey/White/Red Repp $8
7. Burberry Repp - burgundy/navy - SOLD









8. BB Linen Summer tie with white pindots - SOLD
9. JPress Green/Red/Yellow pattern - $15
10. BB Navy Tie with red/white dots, foulard style - $20









11. Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Royal Blue with dots - $25
12. BB Navy woven tie with blue pindots SOLD









13. Ohio State Univ Ties - OSU logo emblematic and BEN SILVER repp - back side of tie damaged, the stitching in the seam is coming apart, otherwise in fine condition - sold as a group $25


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

*Dropping like its hot...
Lowball me on these. 
*

*These items below remain, please feel free to offer:*

[/SIZE]
FootJoy Classics Tassel Loafer, 12.5 D[/SIZE]

Next to new calfskin tassels made in USA for the now discontinued Classics line.

$48 shipped.











*Alynn Soccer Player Emblematic*

Alynn of Stamford, Conn. was the tiemaker for Chipp. This one is in very good condition; no flaws, pulls, stains, any wear to the fabric. Polyester.

3.25"

$12 shipped.

















*Corduroy Sack Jacket, (ca. 45 S)*

Very nice vintage traditional sack in good condition, just needs a press.

$38 shipped.

Ch ptp: 24", Sh: 19.5", Sl: 23.5", L boc: 30"














































*Please offer on remaining items of mine posted on pg. 693.** (The Norman Hiltons are sold, as is one pair of the Willis & Geiger bush pants.)*


*Charcoal Pinstripe 2-piece Sack for Grainger Owings, ca. 44-45 XL** (see measurements)*

*For the life of me I can't seem to get the white balance correct on these kind of shots, but you get a better idea of the color from pictures of the trousers.*

*It's in overall excellent condition with little evidence of wear, but the waistband has been let out slightly (ca.1/2"-1") from original and there is a little abrasion where the seam had been (pictured), and there is one tiny snare at the fold of the cuff of the left leg at the inside seam--I would rate that flaw below insignificant to virtually irrelevant. *

*It's very well-made: fully canvassed and half-lined, tailored in the USA, and properly soft-shouldered as a sack should be--though there is only a recent Union tag and no other indication of the maker. Grainger Owings is a high-end men's shop, so the quality is to be expected...*

*Ch: 24, Sh: 20", Sl: 27.5, L (boc): 33.75"*
*W: 38", Ins: 35.5"*

*$75 shipped.**>>>$50!*
*







*
*










































*

*Oxxford Navy Pinstripe Suit, 43R*

*Immaculate. Single vent, double forward pleat, cuffed. *

*$95 **>>>$80!*

*Ch: 23.5", Sh: 20", Sl: 24.5", L boc: 31.5"*
*W: 18.5", Ins: 30" (1 5/8" cuffs)*

*







*
*



































*

*Medium Brown Bucks for Benton-Knight, 11M*

*For all intents and purposes, brand new. Vibram soles have zero evidence of abrasion. Some knockabout marks from being out of the box which will brush out. No country of origin designation, therefore presumed USA. Benton-Knight is the trad store of Hampton Roads, VA since the early sixties. *

*$65 shipped. **>>>$50!*

*







*
*










































*[/QUOTE]


----------



## jt2gt

Epaulet (Rancourt Made) Penny's in Natural Chromexcel. Lightly worn...in great shape. Size 8.5 and true to size. These are not listed on Epaulet's site, so I am assuming they are sold out. Great U.S. made loafers and the natural chromexcel color is very versatile. These retailed for $275. Here is a link to Epaulet brown chromexcel pennys for more info, but again the natural ones seem to be sold out:



$155 shipped CONUS.

PRL Bucks. Again lightly worn in great shape. Some markings around the edges but very nice condition. Size 9 and true to size. Pic from previous owner, but I only wore them once. These retailed for $200.

SOLD

Thanks...JT


----------



## CMDC

DROPS. DISCOUNTS FOR MULTIPLE PURCHASES...



CMDC said:


> *A BIG BROOKS BROTHERS BONANZA!!!*
> 
> Many offerings in different sizes. All are in excellent condition with no flaws, including a few in like new condition.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue ocbd
> 15 x 34
> Unlined collar
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt--white w/red and blue check
> 15.5 x 32/3
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers forward point shirt. White w/light blue check
> 16 x 34
> Like new condition
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd
> 16.5 x 34
> Unlined collar
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white ocbd
> 17 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd
> 17 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink ocbd
> 17.5 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt--blue w/salmon
> Size L
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt. White w/blues, green, and yellow
> Size L
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club mercerized polo
> Salmon color
> Size M
> 
> *$16 conus*


----------



## MercuryMan76

BB shirts and J Press are sold.



MercuryMan76 said:


> Need to move some stuff outta my place. Starting with 4 crispy clean like new BB regular fit shirts. SOLD!!!
> Neck - 15.5
> Sleeve - 33
> P2P - 23
> Shoulder - 19
> Back - 32
> <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daks navy blue wool blazer with patch pockets, center vented, brass buttons. No size tag but measures out to about a 43-44 Excellent condition with no rips/tears in the lining. $45 shipped.
> P2P - 23"
> Shoulder - 18.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> Back - 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a sweeeeet J Press 3/2 flannel wool charcoal grey pinstripe. No size tag but measure out to about a 40R. Center vented jacket, flat front pants with 1.5" cuff. Magnificent condition. SOLD!
> P2P - 21"
> Sleeve - 24"
> Shoulder - 18.5"
> Back - 30.5"
> Pants:
> Waist - 36" no room to let out
> Inseam - 30" w/1.5" cuff so approx 3.5" to let out if uncuffed
> Outseam - 39.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE PRICE DROPS!
*
N_*B: I'm shocked that the Corbin and the Pulitzer haven't yet been claimed!*_



TweedyDon said:


> I have a few summer jackets to pass on today... I should note that my dearth of posting recently is by no means owed to a dearth of things to post--I have three rooms of closets, all packed, and all destined for here over the next few months!--but rather owed to a slew of professional commitments that are taking up all my time!
> 
> But, that said, here's a few choice lovelies for the warmer weather....
> 
> As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, and ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS *with delivery confirmation!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) STUNNING & RARE Preppy/Ivy Lily Pulitzer Pink Summer jacket! Canvassed, with a GORGEOUS lining!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL and extremely rare--and absolutely *perfect* for your Preppy/Ivy summer! This beautiful jacket is an absolutely wonderful shade of saturated fuchsia pink, and features one of Lily Pulitzer's classic colourful preppy prints as its lining--naturally, this is in complementary shades of red, pink and cream. This jacket certainly isn't for everyone, but if you were to the manor born (or even feel comfortable in battered Reds in the Hamptons) you'll feel right at home in it.
> 
> It's half-canvassed and half-lined, features a single centre vent (hooked, of course) and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has lovely brassed buttons with hearaldic emblems on both the cuffs and the front. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. If this is your size, grab it--there won't be another one like this along for quire some time!
> 
> *Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> T*agged a 44XL, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/8)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 33 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> *2) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER JACKET! Haspel pincord 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> A summer Ivy classic, this is a lovely pincord jacket from Haspel. half-canvassed and quarter-lined--just s you'd want for the hotter days of summer--this lovely jacket is cut in the classic 3/2 sack style with a lovely lapel roll. This features a single vent, classic two-button sleeves, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has very natural shoulders, and was Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a small brown blemish which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, but because of this I'm asking
> 
> *just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!
> 
> It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $39 boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> *4) CLASSIC BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 SEERSUCKER sack, with PATCH POCKETS! Claimed!*


----------



## mhj

*
PRICE DROPS *



mhj said:


> *For the larger gentleman:
> 
> Haspel Gray Poplin Suit*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Shoulders 20.5"
> Pit to Pit 44"
> Sleeve 24"
> BOC 30.5"
> Ventless
> 
> Trousers
> Waist 36"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> Pleated and cuffed
> 
> $75.00 OBO Mint condition > *$55.00* *OBO*
> 
> *Jefferey Banks Suit 48 R*-Medium Gray Pinstripe
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Shoulder 21"
> Pit to Pit 48"
> BOC 30.5"
> Ventless
> 
> Trousers
> Waist 44"
> Inseam 28" cuffed
> 
> $80 OBO Mint condition > *$60 OBO*
> 
> *Jos. Bank Signature Gold 48R Charcoal Gray (maybe not so trad)*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Shoulder 21"
> Pit to Pit 50"
> Sleeve 25"
> BOC 31."
> Center vent
> 
> Trousers
> 
> Waist 44"
> Inseam 28" cuffed
> 
> $80 OBO > *$60 OBO*
> 
> Brooks Brother Navy Blazer 46R
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Shoulders 20.5"
> Pit to Pit 48"
> Sleeve 25"
> BOC 31.5"
> 
> $75 OBO Mint condition >* $55 OBO*
> 
> *HSM Brown Tweed Jacket 46R*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> Shoulders 21"
> Pit to Pit 48"
> Sleeve 22.5"
> BOC 30"
> 
> $50 OBO > *$40 OBO*
> 
> *Florsheim Black LWB 11 EEE*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Vintage-about 20 years old, I bought them as NOS 8 months ago and are in excellent condition. Very little wear. $80 OBO > *$60 OBO*
> 
> Please PM me for more photos, measurements, questions, offers, etc.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Pants are in Like-New condition. No wear on cuffs,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Navy Chinos - Size 36 Long*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*As-New Condition*; These appear to be unwashed, unworn.
100% Cotton; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36 Long*
Waist: 37", Flat Front
Inseam: 35" +1"; Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
Slant front pockets; right rear welt pocket/left rear button-through flap pocket
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

*MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THESE GUYS. NO REASONABLE OFFER WILL BE REFUSED.
*


CMDC said:


> Allen Edmonds Shelton in #8 shell w/black shell saddle
> 
> Size 11B
> 
> Also in excellent condition. There are a few small nicks to the shell on the left shoe, as shown. Like with the MacNeils above, heel and toe guards attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Allen Edmonds Richmond in black calf.
> 
> Size 10D
> 
> Also in very nice condition, with little if any heel wear.


----------



## CMDC

*Brooks Brothers Polo 3 Pack.
*
I'm going to repackage these as they've been lingering as individuals. Akin to Brooks' absurd 60-some polo promotion from a few months back, I offer this more modest option for the XLs among us. Here are three BB polos, all in excellent to like new condition. They all have the Golden Fleece logo in the same color as the shirt, thus avoiding the more glaring advertising that some dislike.

Colors are light blue, yellow, and pale green

The measurements: on all three, the pit to pit is 24.5. The lengths: blue--33.5; yellow--32; green--31.

$42 conus for the lot takes 'em


----------



## tonylumpkin

*A vintage pair of madras shorts, waist 34. Full cotton lining. Asking $32.50 shipped CONUS
*











*A very nice pair of tan, pebble grain PTBs. Storm welted with double leather soles. Size 12 EEE. These are from The Factory Store, which I believe was Hanover. I can't find anything that would make them seconds. Asking $65 shipped CONUS
*













*Keith Highlander, made in the US, brown saddles. VERY light wear to the Vibram soles. Size 8 M. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS
*


----------



## brantley11

I'm wanting to trade my size 10 Cole Haan Bit Loafers for a 10.5 or 11. Mine are tan and I would like to trade for those. I have been trying to wear the 10 for some time and my feet finally said it was time for a bigger size.

PM if interested in trade.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Along the same lines as Brantley11, above, I have a couple pairs of shoes that are barely too big: Alden loafer (LHS) in tan calf for Brooks Brothers on the Copley Last (10D) and Allen Edmonds McAlister in brown suede (10D). Anyone want to trade a 9.5D for either of these? I've had them both for about a year, wearing roughly once a week in cold temperatures (so about 25 wearings on each?) when thick socks help the problem.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Back to Basics OCBD's - 17.5x37*

Giving these a bump for those that might have missed them...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 
> In fact, these are all BRAND NEW!*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$25 each; 2 for $45; All 4 for $80!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End OCBD's - Yellow, White, Blue, Blue Uni-Stripe*
> 
> *If you need to get the basic collection of OCBD's, this is it! All brand new!*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *BRAND NEW Condition*; these shirts still have the creases where they were folded
> up in the packages; the inspections stickers are still there, and all the tags are unwashed.
> These are the must-iron OCBD's that are no longer available from LE. All brand new!
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica (White made in Hong Kong)
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 37*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 35"
> *PRICE: $25 each*
> 
> *$25 each; 2 for $45; all 4 for $80*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


*And, in addition to the shirts above...*



sbdivemaster said:


> *Shirt is in great condition. No wear on collar,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Buy with one or more of the LE shirts above, only $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers White with Gray Check*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *EXCELLENT Condition* I doubt this shirt has been washed more than once.
> No-Iron; nice, light-weight broadcloth.
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 6/7*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 35"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *Buy with one or more of the LE shirts above, only $15*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Taken Aback

If you could stretch my arms a bit, I might be in.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> If you could stretch my arms a bit, I might be in.


You could try the Bobby Brady Method:


----------



## mhj

The 46R Brooks Brooks navy blazer above has been sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

The BB trenchcoat, the Alexander Julian Spring tweed, the Bean cords, the BB shorts, and the Bills cords have all been claimed---thank you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Mrs. 32 is in Vegas until Friday. I promised her everything would be gone when she returns, so take $5 off each item below, or make me an offer.



32rollandrock said:


> A pair of Bally brogues, made in Switzerland, size 10 EEE. The uppers are in fantastic condition, with butter-soft leather. They have been re-soled. It was a quality job, and there's lots of life left in the soles. Trees not included. $50 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of nubuck saddle shoes by Johnston and Murphy. These are made in Italy, evidence very little wear and are seriously nice shoes in great condition. Size 10M. Trees not included. $45 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of made-in-USA Bass Weeejuns in 10.5 B. The uppers are flawless. They have been re-soled, and there is some wear to the heels, but lots of life left. Trees not included. $20 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lacoste polo shirt. The size tag is gone, but call it a large: It measures 22.5 inches from pit to pit and is 25.5 inches long in back from the bottom of collar. $20 CONUS


----------



## closerlook

I just posted 3 Trad Sacks/Sack suits over on the other forum
here is the listing so you can see the pictures

https://www.styleforum.net/t/303137...rad-3-2-sacks-sack-suits-38-39-42-44-48/0_100

MANY 3/2 TRAD SACK ITEMS HERE
(measurements will be posted later this evening, pm now with inquiries )

1)
Brooks Brothers
3/2 Sack Charcoal Herring Bone Sack Coat
Patch Pockets
Lapped Seams
Hooked single vent
39 R
dated from 1983
$70 Shipped CONUS

2)
Brooks Brothers
3/2 Sack Navy w/Chalk Stripe Suit
39 R
Excellent Condition
$100 shipped CONUS

3)
Polo Ralph Lauren
BLUE LABEL
Cream and Black Herringbone
3/2 (darted)
TOTALLY UNCONSTRUCTED
Functional Sleeve
Extremely Soft 100% Wool
AMAZING COAT
Basically Giving this away at $250 Shipped CONUS

4)
Brooks Brothers
3/2 Sack Suit
Glenn Check
46 L
Excellent Condition
$100 Shipped CONUS

OR BEST OFFER for each of these...
I will ship international for an additional $30.


----------



## JCrewfan

I am offering here a very nice jacket by the Andover Shop. It is fully canvased and lined; it has a beige herringbone pattern with yellow and blue windowpane overlay; it has two buttons in front and four non-functioning buttons on each sleeve; it has a single vent and darts. The jacket is made in the USA of 100% wool.

This item is in excellent condition. The only issue I can find is some loose stitching on the liner near the vent.

The size is not tagged, but measurements suggest a 38R:

Chest (P2P): 20"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 31"

Asking price is $30 and includes CONUS shipping.

(Images are clickable.)


----------



## sbdivemaster

Update on LE OCBD's and BB shirt from yesterday...



sbdivemaster said:


> *This shirt is BRAND NEW!*
> 
> *Prices includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Yellow OCBD - (White, Blue and Blue Uni-Stripe SOLD)*
> 
> *Brand new!*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *BRAND NEW Condition*; shirt still has the creases where it was folded
> up in the package; the inspection sticker is still there, and the tags are unwashed.
> This is one of the must-iron OCBD's that are no longer available from LE. Brand new!
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 37*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 35"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers White with Gray Check*
> 
> *SOLD!*


----------



## KJD89

If anyone is looking to clean their closet of a 40R 3/2 undarted navy blazer, I'd be happy to take it off your hands...


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Bass Penny Loafers - Size 12 M*

*Shoes are in great condition. If you need some shoes to kick around
in, and don't want to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what
you need. (My dad would wear shoes like these down to the beach;
sneakers were for the squash courts.)*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*GH Bass & Co. Penny Loafers, Size 12 M*


Click pics for larger view.

   
   


*VG+ Condition*; Sole shows very little wear; the mildest of creasing out front.
There's a few minor scuffs, which should come right out with a buffing;
no cracks, cuts, gouges, scrapes, etc.
*SIZE 12 M* (Shoe trees not included.)

*PRICE: $30 CONUS* (I will also consider trade for warm color trad repp stripe ties.)

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Summer Weight Plaids - Size XL*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each, both for $35*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each, both for $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## workthatwedo

Anyone have a solid black suit in size 38R?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shorts For Summer! Size 33, 34 & 36*

*All shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Double L Chino Shorts, Brick Red - Size 36*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*VG+ Condition*; seem to have been washed only a handful of times.
100% Cotton Twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 8",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 13"
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*J. Crew Shorts, (Gordon?) Plaid - Size 34*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton broadcloth; Made in China
*TAGGED: 34*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 10",
Outseam: 20", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 12.5"
Flat Front
5 Belt loops; inside drawstring
Coin Pocket; Slant front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*Polo by Ralph Lauren Chino Shorts, Royal Blue - Size 33*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico from USA fabric
*TAGGED: 33*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 6",
Outseam: 16", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 13"
2 Forward pleats
5 Belt loops
On-seam front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## AMProfessor

Brooks Brothers Bargains (and a bit of alliteration)

Selection of completely new Brooks Brothers ties. All of these ties are first quality. The labels have a line through them to prevent return to a Brooks Brothers retail store.
*Price is $30 each, CONUS shipping included*.

*Wool Ties*.

















Moving left to right:
1. Green/red/yellow plaid. 3.5" wide, 100% wool.
2. Charcoal grey with tan pinstripe. 2.75" wide. 100% wool. $75 retail price
3. Tan herringbone. 2.75" wide. 100% wool. $75 retail price
*Repps/Stripes*
























1. Gold/Navy. 3.5", Silk
2. Grey stripes, 62% linen, 38% cotton, 4" , retail price $95.00 (a rocking summer tie!)

Two NEW shirts. Price is $43 EACH shipped CONUS. 








Left to right:
1. 15.5/33. Blue check pattern. Extra slim fit, non-iron.








2. 15.5/34 Slim fit, Egyptian cotton, Italian woven and USA made. Green and purple stripe.









Quantity discout: buy two items (shirts and/or ties) and take $5 off each subsequent item.


----------



## closerlook

Hello
TWO REQUESTS:
Can anyone suggest/sell me alternatives to the brass buttons for a blazer? i have a j press blazer now, courtesy of dfp, and I need to switch the buttons out - as I do not wear the brass. I also not want this to look like an abandoned suit jacket and I am kind of at a loss.

Still looking for 38-40S sack coats, preferably in a length shorter than 29in boc.

please pm me if you can help in either regard. cheers


----------



## catside

How about mother of pearl from ebay or your local sewing store?


----------



## closerlook

do you think that a smokey grey or brown would produce enough contrast but not stand out too much as the brass buttons do?


----------



## Titus_A

closerlook said:


> Can anyone suggest/sell me alternatives to the brass buttons for a blazer?


Pewter, likely available at your local sewing shop.


----------



## herfitup

Titus_A said:


> Pewter, likely available at your local sewing shop.


+1. A totally different look on a blazer and my favorite. I have an old Michael Kors blazer with pewter buttons and I wear it more than my Lauren blazer with brass buttons.


----------



## ATL

42 R Oxxford Cashmere sportcoat. Make me an offer. If there's enough interest, I'll provide measurements.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Polo Reds - Size 36*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************

*Polo Chinos "Reds" - Size 36*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 31",
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## vexco

For some odd reason it's telling me invalid URL when I go to link to a picture...any ideas? Trying to make a massive fire sale post of things that I need sold by midnight tonight so fast help would be super appreciated.


----------



## CMDC

*DROP TO $38 conus*



CMDC said:


> *Brooks Brothers Polo 3 Pack.
> *
> I'm going to repackage these as they've been lingering as individuals. Akin to Brooks' absurd 60-some polo promotion from a few months back, I offer this more modest option for the XLs among us. Here are three BB polos, all in excellent to like new condition. They all have the Golden Fleece logo in the same color as the shirt, thus avoiding the more glaring advertising that some dislike.
> 
> Colors are light blue, yellow, and pale green
> 
> The measurements: on all three, the pit to pit is 24.5. The lengths: blue--33.5; yellow--32; green--31.


----------



## CMDC

*FURTHER DROPS....*



CMDC said:


> *A BIG BROOKS BROTHERS BONANZA!!!*
> 
> Many offerings in different sizes. All are in excellent condition with no flaws, including a few in like new condition.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue ocbd
> 15 x 34
> Unlined collar
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt--white w/red and blue check
> 15.5 x 32/3
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers forward point shirt. White w/light blue check
> 16 x 34
> Like new condition
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd
> 16.5 x 34
> Unlined collar
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white ocbd
> 17 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd
> 17 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink ocbd
> 17.5 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt--blue w/salmon
> Size L
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt. White w/blues, green, and yellow
> Size L
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club mercerized polo
> Salmon color
> Size M
> 
> *$16 conus*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

vexco said:


> For some odd reason it's telling me invalid URL when I go to link to a picture...any ideas? Trying to make a massive fire sale post of things that I need sold by midnight tonight so fast help would be super appreciated.


Uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" checkbox.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Summer Items!*

Lacoste Polos. Sz. 5. Good condition. $25 per shirt or $100 for all five!


Castaway Pants. Sz. 34 waist, unhemmed. NWT. $35.*--- SOLD!*


Marmot Raincoat. Sz. medium. Summer weight. Like new. $30. _*--- SOLD!*_


----------



## jt2gt

Bucks SOLD. Rancourt for Epaulet Beefroll Dropped to 140shipped CONUS.



jt2gt said:


> Epaulet (Rancourt Made) Penny's in Natural Chromexcel. Lightly worn...in great shape. Size 8.5 and true to size. These are not listed on Epaulet's site, so I am assuming they are sold out. Great U.S. made loafers and the natural chromexcel color is very versatile. These retailed for $275. Here is a link to Epaulet brown chromexcel pennys for more info, but again the natural ones seem to be sold out:
> 
> $155 shipped CONUS.
> 
> PRL Bucks. Again lightly worn in great shape. Some markings around the edges but very nice condition. Size 9 and true to size. Pic from previous owner, but I only wore them once. These retailed for $200.
> 
> SOLD
> 
> Thanks...JT


----------



## Hardiw1

Faconnable 3/2 sack gun check
Dual vent
Suede elbow patches
Top button is missing from jacket, but it is in a pocket.
Still has the original fabric swatch in the pocket along with an extra button.
Excellent condition

$40

Chest: 23"
Waist: 21"
Shoulder: 20"
Length boc: 30"
Sleeves: 22" - 2" of material underneath


----------



## CMDC

I keep finding nice polos, so here's another offering...

4 Polo Ralph Lauren mercerized polos
All tagged XL and all measure Pit to Pit 25 and Length 31.5

Forest green w/navy stripe; yellow; khaki; white w/forest green stripe

All in excellent to like new condition--these clearly all came from the same gent.

1 for $20; 2 for $35; 3 for $48; all 4 for $60 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Nice Pair of Boat Shoes for a Good Price - Size 8M*

Sunday bump with price drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LLB Handsewn Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 8 M*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; some mild creasing out front.
> When I found these, they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up,
> tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ;
> water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!
> *SIZE 8 M*
> 
> *PRICE: $25 > $22 CONUS* (I will also consider trade for warm color trad repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## mhj

* BUMP**
PRICE DROPS *

Originally Posted by *mhj* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1304551#post1304551 *

Haspel Gray Poplin Suit*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Shoulders 20.5"
Pit to Pit 44"
Sleeve 24"
BOC 30.5"
Ventless

Trousers
Waist 36"
Inseam: 30.5"
Pleated and cuffed

$75.00 OBO Mint condition > *$55.00* *OBO*

*Jefferey Banks Suit 48 R*-Medium Gray Pinstripe

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Shoulder 21"
Pit to Pit 48"
BOC 30.5"
Ventless

Trousers
Waist 44"
Inseam 28" cuffed

$80 OBO Mint condition > *$60 OBO*

*Jos. Bank Signature Gold 48R Charcoal Gray (maybe not so trad)*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Shoulder 21"
Pit to Pit 50"
Sleeve 25"
BOC 31."
Center vent

Trousers

Waist 44"
Inseam 28" cuffed

$80 OBO > *$60 OBO*

*HSM Brown Tweed Jacket 46R*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr
Shoulders 21"
Pit to Pit 48"
Sleeve 22.5"
BOC 30"

$50 OBO > *$40 OBO*

*Florsheim Black LWB 11 EEE*

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Vintage-about 20 years old, I bought them as NOS 8 months ago and are in excellent condition. Very little wear. $80 OBO > *$60 OBO*

Please PM me for more photos, measurements, questions, offers, etc.
​


----------



## DFPyne

Here is a 10.5 C Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Blucher. Appears that one sole was redone while the other is original. Both have a V-Cleat. 
[$125 Shipped]


----------



## tonylumpkin

I recently picked up a couple Barbours...a Border and a Beaufort. The Border is a 38 in navy (although taking the pictures at twilight seems to have added some green to them. Trust me, its navy. The Beaufort is green and a 42. Both are in overall very good condition. The Border has a tiny tear in the underside of the left arm near the seam. I have included pictures of the affected area. I'm asking $135 for each including the appropriately sized liner and shipping in the CONUS





















Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack in gray flannel with white and burgundy pinstripes. An absolutely beautiful suit in excellent condition. Full canvas construction. Hand sewn button holes. Flat front trousers. Tagged a 39 R, but take note of a short inseam. Asking $85 shipped CONUS

JACKET
Chest: 21" (measured across the front at the arm pits)
Sleeves: 24" (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18" (measured seam to seam)
Length: 30" (measured from the bottom of the collar)

TROUSERS
Waist 17.5" (measured across the waist laying flat)
Inseam 26" 2.75" turned under











*AND SOME PRICE REDUCTIONS*

NOS Alan McAfee burgundy tassels loafers. Asking $97.50 *>>NOW $80* shipped CONUS









 

I'm not sure why I originally posted these in December. Maybe I thought they'd make a nice Christmas present. Anyway they didn't sell in the cold weather, let's try summer.
NWT Charleston Khaki patch madras trousers, size 36. Actual measurements are 18.75" across the waist and a 33" inseam. Asking $42.50 *>>NOW $37.50* shipped CONUS


















*A vintage pair of madras shorts, waist 34. Full cotton lining. GONE
*











*A very nice pair of tan, pebble grain PTBs. Storm welted with double leather soles. Size 12 EEE. These are from The Factory Store, which I believe was Hanover. I can't find anything that would make them seconds. Asking $65 >>NOW $55 shipped CONUS
*













*Keith Highlander, made in the US, brown saddles. VERY light wear to the Vibram soles. Size 8 M. Asking $47.50 >>NOW $40 shipped CONUS
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on raincoats!*

*TRENCHCOATS AND RAINCOATS*!

*Sizes 40L, 44R, 44S, and a Woman's 12 Long Burberry Trench*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!*

*International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
*
ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!​
*1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*

This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!

Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!

*Asking just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 49










     

*2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










   
   

*3) 42R Trenchcoat from Brooks Brothers--ALL COTTON!*

SOLD

*4) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*5) WOMAN"S Burberry Trenchcoat from Harrods of London. Size 12 Long.*

*You know how it is... Parcels arrive for you all the time, and you start having them sent to your office to avoid admitting you've bought yet another Harris tweed, or Drake's tie... So now's your chance to earn at least a few weeks of worry-free buying! When this arrives, and she looks askance at you, just casually hand over the parcel, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."*

This is absolutely wonderful--and what better Anglophile trad. combination could there be than Burberry (before it went downmarket) and Harrods (before it went way downmarket, and lost its status as possibly THE best and certainly the most iconic store in London) This was, of course, MADE IN ENGLAND.

This is THE classic Burberry trenchcoat, the sort worn by Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's, not the modern modish shorter items that are so frequent now and will likely be outdated next season. Cut from the classic polycotton cloth that's durable, hardwearing, and water-repellent, this has the classic Burberry silhouette including the gunflap (on the distaff side, here), and the belt with the full complement of D-Rings. The buckles are leather-covered metal, and all are fully functional; this also features the brass throat-latch that all good Burberrys have. It has a single rear vent, and the classic Novacheck lining. It also features a button-in, removeable lining, which is made from all-wool; this also features the woolen version of the nova check.

This jacket does have a couple of minor, minor blemishes; a couple of minor scuff marks, as shown (one on the underside of the belt near the buckle), and the single button that closes the vent at the rear is missing. (Burberry will happily send you a replacement, though.) Mainly because of the button, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition... But you're not likely to find a nicer example of a woman's Burberry any time soon, unless you shell out roughly 8 times my asking price at Burberry itself! 

*Asking $125, with LOWER OFFERS WELCOME, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

Tagged a 12 Long, this measures:*

Bust: 22
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Sleeve (on underseam): 19 1/8
Length: 45 1/4


----------



## workthatwedo

Anyone have a solid black suit in 44L (or maybe 44R) for my brother?


----------



## MercuryMan76

Have a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren tan cords that I need to get rid of. These are NWT, made in Italy and tagged a 32 but waist measures out to 30" and could be let out about 1.5 to 2". Also unhemmed so length is 38". Asking $35 shipped.


----------



## jkidd41011

Bills Khakis M1P Lighweight Cotton (Marked Irregular), color on the Bills website closet is called Citron. 35 x 32 (1.5" cuffs) *$30.00 Shipped CONUS*




























Please note pants are tagged 36, but measure slim.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*TYPHOID JONES: A Vintage American Clothier*

Hi all!

I added a couple of new things to my Etsy shop that I thought were kind of neat and might be of interest to some of you.










^^^ Beautiful Vintage Andover shop Gray Nail Head Patterned 2 Piece Suit 48 L. Made in USA.










^^^ Detail.










^^^ Vintage HICKEY FREEMAN for Maus & Hoffman 100% CASHMERE Solid Red Sport Coat w/ Patch Pockets and Genuine Mother of Pearl Buttons 44 L. Made in USA.










^^^ Detail.

I've also added / updated a number of vintage shirts from the Andover Shop, Brooks Brothers, and J. Press. As always, I make an effort to only offer clothing, accessories, and shoes that are "Made in USA" or (to a limited extent) Western Europe. There are links to both my eBay listings and Etsy shop in my signature lines.

Thanks again for taking a look! :icon_smile:
-M-


----------



## randomdude

^ Wonderful staging of those photographs.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

^ Thanks! :thumbs-up:


----------



## duckbill

^^ And almost $200 for a used OCBD! _*Plus shipping*_.:crazy:

The red jacket is more "reasonable" at $149, plus shipping.

Makes me want the old days of the Exchange back, where you could score great deals from tonylumpkin, AlanC, brownshoe, Tweedy, and others, before Trad became a business for a lot of people who seem to be in it just for the money.

Oh well--I suppose I'm just venting, as we've had this discussion before, and people do have the right to ask what they want for their items. I just see this as providing a disincentive to regular sellers to keep passing on great deals, as it's pretty clear that with each one they might essentially be giving away tens if not hundreds of dollars in possible profit.


----------



## andcounting

On that note...

This may not be the season or the place, but I need to sell of some stock to purchase a seersucker suit to replace a STOLLEN one...

...so anyone interested in a medium gray 2 button, darted, pleated, flannel Brioni suit? Its a solid 46r. 270 shipped. If I wait till winter how will I get my new Seersucker???


















More pics if you're interested.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

@ duckbill: The OCBD you mentioned above is actually a vintage 1950s deadstock / NOS Brooks Brothers OCBD popover. It can be quite difficult to source high quality items - you'd be surprised how rare vintage 1950s deadstock / NOS Brooks Brothers OCBD popovers in staple colors are. (Aside from that particular shirt, I offer most if not all of the more recent vintage Andover Shop, Brooks Brothers, and J. Press shirts, OCBDs and otherwise, for $24.99). :smile:

Also, while I am a new member over here, I really don't do this as a business per se. I've always enjoyed going to thrift / discount stores and estate-type sales as a hobby. I started out on eBay selling some of the Trad / Ivy stuff from my own wardrobe as I came across different pieces that I preferred more for whatever reason. It went like that for a long while until I ended up selling a J. Press shaggy dog to a guy who was a member of Talk Ivy. He invited me to join TI and that was the first online forum I ever joined and it has been a great experience. They were always really cool with me and ended up giving me my own "Sticky" thread over there. I found the Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread over at styleforum some time after that and became a regular contributer. I would end up posting about my Trad / Ivy finds and a few members who were also members over here told me about the AAAC Trad Forum.

FWIW, the profits from my little hobby almost exclusively fund date nights with my wife or other fun-type splurges. Thanks! -M-


----------



## ArtVandalay

Pricing items on the exchange is a tough balance to strike. If you price items too low, you're opening yourself up to someone buying and immediately re-flipping. I've seen this happen with items I've sold several times.


----------



## nonartful dodger

A few offerings. Sorry if the pictures turn out too large. I have a few crazy days coming around the bend, so please be patient with me on response time.

This is for anyone looking for a half lined hopsack blazer. It's from the long defunct Muse's in Atlanta. Everything seems to be in order except there's a small tear at the locker loop. The measurements are:

Chest-48"
Waist-46"
Shoulder-19 1/2"
Length (from boc)-31 1/2"
Sleeves-25 1/2" (pretty sure there's at least 2" to let out)

I'm not sure of the fabric content as I can only find "Kingsridge Custom Fabric" on the main label. Otherwise, it's a 3/2, undarted, patch pocket on the chest blazer. It has been dry cleaned. SOLD


























Burberry tattersall 16x36 with point collar. $18 CONUS


















Brooks Brothers Gordon Dress tartan 15 1/2XR $18 CONUS


----------



## Timeisaperception

*First TTSE Post!*

After telling myself 'I'll do it later' for a good month or two, I've finally gotten around to photographing some of the stuff I'm going to put up on the exchange. First up:

Dexter Made in USA 'Genuine Handsewns' 
Size: 11 1/2D (Note: I've found that Dexter lasts tend to be a little towards the large end; would probably work best with a 12D or 12 1/2D - measurements can be given if required)
Corrected grain leather uppers w/minimal shine, synthetic outsole w/rubber heel (heel itself is solid synthetic, no stacking)Condition: Light wear overall, rubber on the heels needs to be replaced, no scuffs on the toe box. However, there is a minor flaw on a beefroll on the right shoe; a piece of leather (the size of a pen point) is peeling up - I didn't even notice it until I looked over it during this writeup.
Cost: $35 CONUS - Paypal preferred.


----------



## C. Sharp

First a belated welcome. Second I am not going to pile on because I would not give that shirt away either. If I had it I would be torn between wearing it and just staring at it. It is nearly museum piece. I am glad it is not my size because I think it would haunt me and torment me until I relented and bought it. If I were in your shoes and someone said it was to much I would respect that,as you have done, but since we are on a chat forum I would also challenge anyone to find the same thing cheaper. One is not going to find a 50's Dead stock Brooks Pullovers cheaper because right now your the only one I know that has one. If one were to source new they would have to go to Mercer & Sons, John Simmons in London or maybe individualized and they are certainly going to be north of a $100.00. If any one needs evidence of $200.00 dead stock shirts they can check out the O'Connell's site. On the personal side since this is the thrift thread, which was created as sort of a peer to peer exchange you might want to consider throwing a couple bones out from time to time for good will.


Typhoid_Jones said:


> @ duckbill: The OCBD you mentioned above is actually a vintage 1950s deadstock / NOS Brooks Brothers OCBD popover. It can be quite difficult to source high quality items - you'd be surprised how rare vintage 1950s deadstock / NOS Brooks Brothers OCBD popovers in staple colors are. (Aside from that particular shirt, I offer most if not all of the more recent vintage Andover Shop, Brooks Brothers, and J. Press shirts, OCBDs and otherwise, for $24.99). :smile:
> 
> Also, while I am a new member over here, I really don't do this as a business per se. I've always enjoyed going to thrift / discount stores and estate-type sales as a hobby. I started out on eBay selling some of the Trad / Ivy stuff from my own wardrobe as I came across different pieces that I preferred more for whatever reason. It went like that for a long while until I ended up selling a J. Press shaggy dog to a guy who was a member of Talk Ivy. He invited me to join TI and that was the first online forum I ever joined and it has been a great experience. They were always really cool with me and ended up giving me my own "Sticky" thread over there. I found the Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread over at styleforum some time after that and became a regular contributer. I would end up posting about my Trad / Ivy finds and a few members who were also members over here told me about the AAAC Trad Forum.
> 
> FWIW, the profits from my little hobby almost exclusively fund date nights with my wife or other fun-type splurges. Thanks! -M-


----------



## SconnieTrad

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I added a couple of new things to my Etsy shop that I thought were kind of neat and might be of interest to some of you.
> 
> Beautiful Vintage Andover shop Gray Nail Head Patterned 2 Piece Suit 48 L. Made in USA.


If the sleeves on the jacket were 1.5 inches longer, that suit would be in my closet immediately!


----------



## Hardiw1

Drop.



Hardiw1 said:


> Faconnable 3/2 sack gun check
> Dual vent
> Suede elbow patches
> Top button is missing from jacket, but it is in a pocket.
> Still has the original fabric swatch in the pocket along with an extra button.
> Excellent condition
> 
> $30
> 
> Chest: 23"
> Waist: 21"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length boc: 30"
> Sleeves: 22" - 2" of material underneath


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*TYPHOID JONES: A Vintage American Clothier*



C. Sharp said:


> First a belated welcome. Second I am not going to pile on because I would not give that shirt away either. If I had it I would be torn between wearing it and just staring at it. It is nearly museum piece. I am glad it is not my size because I think it would haunt me and torment me until I relented and bought it. If I were in your shoes and someone said it was to much I would respect that,as you have done, but since we are on a chat forum I would also challenge anyone to find the same thing cheaper. One is not going to find a 50's Dead stock Brooks Pullovers cheaper because right now your the only one I know that has one. If one were to source new they would have to go to Mercer & Sons, John Simmons in London or maybe individualized and they are certainly going to be north of a $100.00. If any one needs evidence of $200.00 dead stock shirts they can check out the O'Connell's site. On the personal side since this is the thrift thread, which was created as sort of a peer to peer exchange you might want to consider throwing a couple bones out from time to time for good will.


^^^ I would really like to thank you for that. I don't think that a lot of people realize some of the mechanics of my little hobby. While it's not rocket science, there are a lot of small front end expenses as well as space limitations. In addition to purchasing these pieces, I have the majority of them dry cleaned or laundered and pressed. I also take any damaged pieces to the same alterations tailor for repairs which I take my own clothes for fitting. The dry cleaner that I use as well as the alterations tailor that I use do exceptional work and I wouldn't have it any other way. I don't sell things that I wouldn't wear myself. I don't send the things I sell to dry cleaners or alterations tailors that I wouldn't use myself. That is an aspect of what I do that makes it especially enjoyable for me. Fewer pieces, quality pieces, hard-to-find pieces. I try to deal almost exclusively in "made in the USA" along with Ireland, UK, and Western Europe to a limited extent. My professional job requires maintaining high standards, but does not involve a lot of creativity, per se. That is why I enjoy doing this during my spare time. I enjoy the photography aspect as much as the thrifting aspect. And my wife enjoys the fact that my eBay listings and Etsy shop allow us to stuff ourselves with sushi on a whim whenever she comes home tired after an out of town business trip.

RE: Throwing out bones & good will. I hope you guys like vintage J. Press shirts in various sizes with flapped chest pockets. I've been picking them up here and there for months, but have never gotten around to doing anything with them. After I do some prep work and get them back from being laundered and pressed, I will make them available here and on Talk Ivy. :icon_smile:


----------



## Duck

ArtVandalay said:


> Pricing items on the exchange is a tough balance to strike. If you price items too low, you're opening yourself up to someone buying and immediately re-flipping. I've seen this happen with items I've sold several times.


If someone flips something for an increased price I feel they should have to remove the item and risk a temporary suspension if it keeps up.


----------



## mhj

Maybe the size didn't work out and they were trying to unload the item.



Duck said:


> If someone flips something for an increased price I feel they should have to remove the item and risk a temporary suspension if it keeps up.


----------



## TweedyDon

*You want 1950s deadstock? I got 1950s deadstock!*

Watch this space for a stunning pair of deadstock white bucks, size c.10M, worn precisely _once_, with full provenance. These date from the 1950s _at the latest,_ but my suspicion is that they're late 1940s. Beautiful leather uppers and the most stunning hard rubber soles I've ever seen--think India rubber ball rubber hard rubber, not Vibram soft rubber!

Perfectly wearable, and utterly affordable, too!


----------



## jkidd41011

MHJ....big difference between selling something that didn't work, and picking a deal up here and moving it to eBay at a much higher price. I've seen guys on here post who they acquired it from and why it didn't work. I don't think that's the issue.

TweedyDon...awaiting pictures of the shoes.


----------



## catside

First, Typhoid Jones is a fine gentleman. I like his Etsy shop a lot. It's almost a blog. 

Second, Press suits I have offered here before are now sold, on eBay as there were no takers here. 

Third, Tweedy let's see those bucks!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Silver Engine Turned Style Trad Belt Buckles for 1" straps*


















Buckles sold.


----------



## Acme

randomdude said:


> ^ Wonderful staging of those photographs.


+1, .


----------



## Titus_A

*38R Seersucker, New*

38R Gray and white Hardwick Seersucker, brand new, unaltered. $195 CONUS.

This is the "Benton" model sold at menssuitseparates.com.

I know that's not a "thrift" price, but this isn't a thrift find: I bought it new, haven't done anything with it, and have decided that the plan I had for it just isn't going to work. I post it here because there has been substantial Trad-thread interest in Hardwicks in the past.

Also, I know I don't have measurements, but because it hasn't been tailored, there's plenty of flexibility if this is your size.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Would anyone be interested in a recent navy blue BB Fitzgerald _cotton_ suit, officially sized 43 Short, with pants at 35 x 29? It's made in the USA.

I only wore it a handful of times last summer and grew out of it over the winter. It was somewhat of a tighter fit to begin with and I don't necessarily want to get it tailored.

As I'm a 42 short, I'd venture to say it's really in in the 40 or 41 short range.

Measurements are as follows:

Jacket:
Length, including collar: 30 1/2
Shoulder-Shoulder: 18
Pit-Pit: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2

Flat Front Pants, no cuff:
Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 29
Extra material: 2 1/2

$125 including shipping to the US by Canada Post.

Drop me pm's.

Thanks!


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> Watch this space for a stunning pair of deadstock white bucks, size c.10M, worn precisely _once_, with full provenance. These date from the 1950s _at the latest,_ but my suspicion is that they're late 1940s. Beautiful leather uppers and the most stunning hard rubber soles I've ever seen--think India rubber ball rubber hard rubber, not Vibram soft rubber!
> 
> Perfectly wearable, and utterly affordable, too!


Oh shoot...

Brian


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Corral red Sperry topsiders. 
Size 9.5 - red smooth leather, white laces and soles.

Worn maybe twice, no heavy wear or breaking in.

$40 + s&h


----------



## tonylumpkin

*UPDATES AND FURTHER CUTS!!*

I recently picked up a couple Barbours...a Border and a Beaufort. The Border is a 38 in navy (although taking the pictures at twilight seems to have added some green to them. Trust me, its navy. The Beaufort is green and a 42. Both are in overall very good condition. The Border has a tiny tear in the underside of the left arm near the seam. I have included pictures of the affected area. *BOTH ARE GONE*





















Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack in gray flannel with white and burgundy pinstripes. An absolutely beautiful suit in excellent condition. Full canvas construction. Hand sewn button holes. Flat front trousers. Tagged a 39 R, but take note of a short inseam. Asking $85 *>>NOW $75* shipped CONUS

JACKET
Chest: 21" (measured across the front at the arm pits)
Sleeves: 24" (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18" (measured seam to seam)
Length: 30" (measured from the bottom of the collar)

TROUSERS
Waist 17.5" (measured across the waist laying flat)
Inseam 26" 2.75" turned under











*AND SOME PRICE REDUCTIONS*

NOS Alan McAfee burgundy tassels loafers. Asking $97.50 *>>NOW $80 >>NOW $75* shipped CONUS









 

I'm not sure why I originally posted these in December. Maybe I thought they'd make a nice Christmas present. Anyway they didn't sell in the cold weather, let's try summer.
NWT Charleston Khaki patch madras trousers, size 36. Actual measurements are 18.75" across the waist and a 33" inseam. *GONE*


















*A vintage pair of madras shorts, waist 34. Full cotton lining. GONE
*











*A very nice pair of tan, pebble grain PTBs. Storm welted with double leather soles. Size 12 EEE. These are from The Factory Store, which I believe was Hanover. I can't find anything that would make them seconds. Asking $65 >>NOW $55 >>NOW $50 shipped CONUS
*













*Keith Highlander, made in the US, brown saddles. VERY light wear to the Vibram soles. Size 8 M. Asking $47.50 >>NOW $40 >>NOW $35 shipped CONUS
*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Sold.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*NECK WEAR*

*All ties are in VG+ condition, but will need some steam
to take out wrinkles; otherwise, no spots, stains, tears, snags, etc..*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$10 each; 2 for $18; 3 for $24*

**********************************************

*Brooks Brothers Printed Silk, "Rings"*

Click to enlarge


*58" x 3.75"* This tie is in excellent condition.
Brooks Brothers, 100% Silk; Made in USA from imported silk
*PRICE: $10*

**********************************************

*Polo by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*

Click to enlarge


*56" x 4"* VG Condition, but definitely needs some steaming
Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
*PRICE: $10*

**********************************************

*Lauren by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*

Click to enlarge


*56" x 3.75"* VG Condition
Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
*PRICE: $10*

**********************************************

*Fourth of July is right around the corner...*
*Woven Silk, Navy with American Flags*

Click to enlarge


*58" x 3.25"* This tie is new! Actually, quite a nice tie coming from Target.
Merona (Target), 100% Silk; Made in China
*PRICE: $10*

**********************************************

*Ferrell Reed, Green Cotton Knit*








*SOLD!*

**********************************************

*Brooks Brothers Silk Ascot, Red with Blue Pattern*








*SOLD!*

*$10 each; 2 for $18; 3 for $24*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## catside

If anybody want a skinny Viyella (for Bert Pulitzer) unused tartan tie (cotton/wool) PM me. I saw one at a thrift today.Will pick it up if still there tomorrow. It's a proxy for buyer's self use. Cost + shipping + good karma.

gone, thx


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've had no fewer than eight responses to this posting, so I think it's safe to say the shirts are gone. If you PM'd me, you should have a response indicating your place in line. Thanks for playing.

UPDATE: The shirts have been taken.

If you wear 15.5/33, this could be your lucky day. I have seven by Brooks Brothers, all non-iron and slim fit. Four are blue button-down. Three are white, one point, the other two button down. The three pictured are immaculate, the other four are awfully darn close--I sense the beginning of fray at cuffs, but go back and forth and couldn't capture it with my camera. I wouldn't consider it serious, but they are not on par with the other three. Any rate, I want to sell all seven as a lot at $30 CONUS. If you want pictures of the four shirts not pictured, please PM.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

^ PM sent.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! DEADSTOCK! 1940s or 1950s white bucks with hard red rubber sole. Size 10M. WORN ONCE. LOWER OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Lots of things will be on their way here soon... But let's start with these!*

You WILL NOT be seeing another pair like this anytime soon! These are ORIGINAL late 1940s or late 1950s white bucks, with the classic red rubber sole. The quality of these far, far surpasses what passes for bucks today. The leather is solid and durable rather than soft nubuck, and the soles are FANTASTIC--a beautiful deep shade of classic summer red, and made from very, very hard, real rubber--think the rubber of a 1940s medicine ball for GI exercises rather than the soft Vibram rubber that's so common today. Frankly, the soles alone are the worth the price--they're gorgeous, seriously tough and durable, and absolutely beautiful... I've yet to see their equal anywhere in any other pair of bucks.

These shoes were recently purchased (by *efdll*, for whom I'm selling them) at a specialist store in NYC that focuses on deadstock American clothing and handmade "new vintage"items using original materials and made to original specifications. These shoes are genuinely deadstock, and have been worn precisely ONCE by efdll. *THEY WERE THE LAST PAIR AVAILABLE*, and efdll paid a small fortune for them.

There is no size listed, but efdll is a 9 1/2, and puts these (accurately) at a 10M.

In the spirit of the Exchange he's asked me to price them to move quickly so that they secure a new, appreciative home where they'll be worn. So, I'm asking just *$125 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, with LOWER OFFERS--INCLUDING LOWBALLS--BEING VERY WELCOME! *The only condition is that you buy them for yourself, not for resale! 

You honestly won't find another pair of shoes like this anytime soon, if ever, so if they're your size snap them up!



















 ​


----------



## DFPyne

Here is a 10.5 C Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Blucher. Appears that one sole was redone while the other is original. Both have a V-Cleat. 
[Now $100 Shipped]



Offers welcome and additional pictures available by request


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes! Including Alden, Florsheim with V-cleat, Handsewn USA loafers, and more!*

I have some excellent shoes to pass on today, mainly from *edfll*! (The Aldens, the Maine Boots, and the Florsheims are from me.)

As always, *all prices include boxed shipping in the USA with delivery confirmation and insurance for packages over $100.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size 9 1/2 D. Epaulet loafers--Handsewn in the USA from natural chromexal!*

Claimed!

*2) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*

Absolutely excellent condition! Original price sticker of 4150 still attached and legible on sole; these were worn very rarely.

*Asking just $65, or offer.*










   ​
*3) Alden. Made in New England, and absolutely beautiful! Size 10 1/2 B/D.*

Claimed!

*4) Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*

These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $45, or offer.*










    ​
*PREVIOUSLY LISTED SHOES, CONSOLIDATED HERE WITH PRICE DROPS!​
*
*5) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $17, or offer.*

  

*6) Italian ankle boots*. Claimed!

*7) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $28, or offer.*

      

*8) Italian Fly Flot sandals*. Very Good condition. Size 43. *Asking $14, or offer.*

   

*7) CLASSIC LL Bean MAINE HUNTING SHOES*, Size 12N (fits 12 or 13N). Made in the USA. *Asking $25.*

I live in my Maine Hunting Shoes in the Spring, as they're perfect for weathering April showers. These are not, not, the common Bean Boots, but are a pair of the ORIGINAL (and superior) Maine Hunting Shoes that preceded them. Bean no longer makes the lower part of these shoes, but will still replace and repair the upper leather parts.

These shoes have seen some wear; the soles are worn down, as shown, and there's a nick in the back cushion of the left hand boot. There's also wear and scuffs to the leather uppers. S0, they're in Good/Very Good condition. But, given the durability of MHS, these are good to go for at least another decade! They were, of course, Made in the USA.

They're a size 12N, which would fit either a size 12N with thick socks, or a size 13N with regular socks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press Harrington jacket, Tradly belts and glasses! (*

More items from [SUB]*efdll*[/SUB]!

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) J. PRESS Harrington Jacket. Tartan lining. Size L. *

This is lovely--a classic Harrington jacket from J. Press, lined in a classic forest green tartan! This does have some minor pilling to the fabric collar, as shown, otherwise this is in excellent condition. Release your inner Steve McQueen! 

Asking just* $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (underarm, as raglan sleeves): 20 1/4
Length (BOC): 26










    ​
*BELTS!*

1)* Size 38 Brooks Brothers summer plaid belt*. *Claimed!*

*2) Green surcingle belt with stripes.* A lovely summer belt! Unknown maker; nice leather ends, brass buckle. Measures 41 1/4 end to end without the buckle. *Asking $14, or offer.*



*3) Lizard belt! *This is in excellent condition. Tagged size 38; 1' wide by 42 3/4 long, excluding the brass buckle. Hand Made in the USA. *Asking just $30, or offer.*

   

*4) Blue surcingle by Nautica*. Excellent condition. Nice leather and heavy brass buckle. Measures 39 7/8 excluding buckle. *Askng $14, or offer. *

 

*5) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER BELT*! (From me.) A Leatherman, with yachts in full sail on it. Made in USA. Excellent condition, except for two closed pinpricks on the leather end *Asking $16.*

    

*GLASSES!*

*Made in England. Unworn.*

These are unworn. They come with their original case and have prescription lenses; they still have part of the original sticker on them. A lovely tradly pair of eyeglasses! *Asking just $45, OR OFFER.*


----------



## redcorals

*DAKS 2B SC 40R*

DAKS 2B SC (Hunting Jacket??) with side vents. Beautiful houndstooth pattern. $120 shipped

Shoulders 18.5"
BOC 30.5"
Sleeves 24.5"
P2P 21"

https://i.imgur.com/yCfNOh.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/I2lC0h.jpg


http://imgur.com/a

https://i.imgur.com/hY5Ych.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/DFkZ4h.jpg


----------



## Hardiw1

Eliza B - Leatherman Ltd. Swordfish belt 
Size: 32
15$


----------



## catside

Did someone said deadstock. I decided to offer these here instead of sending them out to Japan 8D deadstock, in my and couple of others opinion not shell (but who knows, you might be pleasantly surprised) American Gentleman wingtips. never worn. $ 100 CONUS.

The ad (not available, sold on Amazon 1956 if I remember right):

The shoe:

With flash:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/dsc00520ms.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

In addition to the updates above, the woman's Burberry, the remaining Reds from JT, the BB camelhair jacket, and the Lily Pulitzer jacket are now all claimed--thank you! The muted honey herringbone is also claimed, pending payment.

Update: Maine hunting shoes and efdll's glasses are now claimed too!

Update 2: The lizard belt is now claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts!*

I have several lovely shirts to pass on today for other members!

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*, and International inquiries are very welcome!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Linen shirt. Size XXL. Light periwinkle blue. Excellent condition. $18, or offer.

 

2) Irish linen shirt size XXL. Creamy white. Excellent condition. $18, or offer.

 

3) Check cotton jacket. Size XL? measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition. $15, or offer.

 

4) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $16

 

5) Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition! $18

 

6) Polo polo! The classic. Size L. Excellent. $15, or offer.

 

7) Polo polo. The classic! Size XL. Excellent. Asking $15., or offer.




8) Falconnable sweater--crewneck, lightweight, perfect for layering! Designed in France and made in Italy. Size L. Asking $20, or offer.

 

*PREVIOUSLY LISTED SHIRTS:*

1) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $28 > 24

Measurements: Chest: 26 1/2, Sleeve c. 36

   

2) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $18 > 16

 

3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $10 > 8

  

3) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $15 > 13


----------



## Brianpore

Duck said:


> If someone flips something for an increased price I feel they should have to remove the item and risk a temporary suspension if it keeps up.


Yea I hate capitalism also.



EastVillageTrad said:


> Buckles sold.


SOO been looking for that top buckle, nice! Congrats to whoever bought it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's not a matter of capitalism, it is a matter of manners.

A number of things arrived today, all purchased from folks who gave me good deals. Unfortunately, some stuff will not work for me and so must be flipped. I have informed one of the sellers who urged me to sell the item for whatever I can get. I'm not sure if I feel right doing that or not, but I absolutely would not even consider flipping for profit if he had not suggested it himself. And I still feel weird about it.

Anyone buying here with the intention of flipping for profit really needs to wake up and get a life. 

As to folks getting suspended for doing that, it won't happen because mod's ignore this thread, which is a good thing, in my opinion. It is entirely self-policed and always has been. When someone does something out of line, which doesn't happen very often, they are generally counseled, ideally via PM. That it has been going on for as long as it has is somewhat surprising, but also a testament to the ability of folks to behave themselves and look after something they think is important. We should all remember that this thread can disappear in a heartbeat. It all depends on how we conduct ourselves. And, while there are no rules per se, it is my opinion that sellers who believe that maximizing profit is the goal should not be posting or buying here.

Mack11211 is, I think, an excellent example of how this should, and should not, work. He is an excellent seller with a well-deserved reputation, and I have been a customer more than once. That said, his offerings don't belong here, even though they're within the aesthetic, because he's a volume guy whose prices, while fair, are not at the hobbyist level. No one has to tell him this, he understands the unwritten rules. If folks like Mack11211 start invading this space without respecting its traditions and practices, this thread will disappear. It will disappear because nasty fights will start breaking out, the mod's will get called in and they may well decide that the thrift exchange is more trouble than it's worth.

I'm not sure how common flippers-for-profit are around here. I suppose it happens, and when it does, I think it's just something we have to tolerate, knowing that there are people like that in this world and to raise a big ruckus would invite undesired consequences.

Now, in the spirit of the exchange, I think it might be a good idea for folks who've had good experiences to state the best thing they've acquired via this thread and why. I'll go first:

A J. Press overcoat from East Village Trad purchased about three years ago. At $80, it was an amazing deal, but beyond that, TweedyDon was first in line but took himself out of the running and allowed me to get it when he found out that I was behind him. The coat is an absolute winter staple, and I think of this thread whenever I wear it.


----------



## Danny

Is there a lot of flipping going on? I haven't noticed that. So many of the items are at a low enough price point, that I can't imagine, after paying shipping costs, that it's very easy to make much profit on anything, especially given the time involved in buying something, then receiving it and reselling it. I think this thread is working quite well, lots of good stuff being spread around to all of us by good folks. I don't mind if someone is making a couple bucks for the time of going to the thrift stores to seek out the nice items. Everything I've bought on here has been well described and the items that didn't work out for me I have resold a couple of times, but not at a profit.


----------



## Fratelli

Well said. I agree that it would be good manners to contact the seller if you intend to resale because of some fit issue or style preference. I also appreciate TweedyDon's items he consistently lists, though I have not yet found one that is in my size, and for his earlier help in regards to my PM's.


----------



## C. Sharp

I would say 32 as definitely made some good points and I may echo some of the same ones as well as maybe depart in some ways. I have been a beneficiary of this thread. I have bought more then I have sold and have enjoyed my interaction with those I have dealt with. I have gotten great bargains, paid fair prices and even premiums for rare items. Oh course those are subjective assessments I have made. I believe that range was possible given the free flowing nature of the thread. I would be sadden if this thread fell into the tie box swap scenario. I believe many of you are doing Yeoman's work. I have no idea how you can buy a jacket for ten bucks, put the time in for photographing,posting, answering PM, boxing shipping all for around Forty Dollars. My hats off to you. Do I want this place to be a pickers paradise? or a place for offloading pricey goods? The answer would be no on both accounts. I believe in the original intent of the thread. I guess were I depart from some is that I have no issue with those at the top of the food chain occasionally announcing they have something rare with a commensurate price nor does it bother me to much if an item languishes for a month and then finds eager buyers in another market. I was thinking about Tweedy's Lilly Pulitzer Blazer, clearly on this site it is a $45.00 blazer, on ebay it is a $100.00 Plus blazer in the secondhand Pulitzer shop in Palm Beach it is a $400.00 blazer. I love the idea that a young buck or an old sport could get that for $45.00 bucks and I hope that was the case. If such individual does not exist on this forum I can not begrudge its eventual migration back to Worth Ave.


----------



## catside

Most people who sell here are actually thrifting addicts and vintage clothing enthusiasts who are probably breaking even. I very much doubt people I bought stuff here, who without exceptions were professional gentlemen, need couple of bucks they make here. If something does not fit, the right way to go in my mind is to offer it here again, and if it does not work in other venues, after sending a courtesy pm to the seller. We all know what everything is worth.


----------



## g3dahl

32rollandrock said:


> Now, in the spirit of the exchange, I think it might be a good idea for folks who've had good experiences to state the best thing they've acquired via this thread and why.


That's an easy question...










I remember the morning when this item showed up on the exchange. The price was well above the typical range for this thread, but a definite bargain nonetheless. I could have never had the opportunity to own a coat like this if not for Tweedy and 32.

I have also purchased a number of wonderful items from mack11211. This week I received from him a stunning Alan Flusser/Adrian Jules DB navy blazer. I have no complaints about him posting here, since he makes the effort to prune his posts so that the only items that appear are the ones that are reasonably relevant to the trad theme, and he doesn't clog up the thread with reposts.

As long as I am doing shout outs, I ought to mention the others: East Village Trad, vwdolly, AMprofessor, dorji, bigwordprof, swb120, musened, ArtVandalay, conductor, DFPyne, Mississippi Mud, hockeyinsider, Bermuda, Hardiw1, CMDC, datsunfan, straw sandals, AndroFan, sbdivemaster, balla25 and maximar...every one of them an absolute pleasure to deal with.

Jeez, no wonder my closet is stuffed and my PP account is depleted.

Thanks everyone. This is a great place. Don't change a thing!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*J&M Tassel Loafers and Bally Patent Leather Loafers - Size 12*

*Prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$30 each; Both pairs for $50*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphy Tassel Loafers, Size 12 M*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; Very light creasing on the uppers, a few light scuffs which should
come right out with a polish and buff; almost no wear on heels; soles show regular wear,
but still plenty of life left in them - see the pics! Made in India.
*SIZE 12 M*
*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*********************************************
*Bally Patent Leather Loafers, Size 12 M*


Click pics for larger view.

        
*Very Good Condition*; Creasing on the uppers, but no cracks in the japanning; almost no wear on
heels; soles show regular wear, but still plenty of life left in them - see the pics! Made in France.
*SIZE 12 M*
*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*$30 each; Both pairs for $50*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

g3dahl said:


> That's an easy question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also purchased a number of wonderful items from mack11211. This week I received from him a stunning Alan Flusser/Adrian Jules DB navy blazer. I have no complaints about him posting here, since he makes the effort to prune his posts so that the only items that appear are the ones that are reasonably relevant to the trad theme, and he doesn't clog up the thread with reposts.


I remember that TA coat. Thank goodness you got it before my willpower crumbled--if memory serves, it was in the ballpark, fit-wise. One of TD's all-time bests, I think.

Regarding Mack11211, my point was that he doesn't post on the exchange but rather on the eBay thread, which I think is where that level of commerce belongs. Again, fantastic seller, fabulous goods, top-notch service and he takes returns, which counts for a lot. But it's a bit different, all told, than what happens over here.

Finally, I am putting up for sale an absolutely mint condition Filson tin jacket that, sadly, does not fit. It is extra large and shows no sign of ever having been worn--I suspect someone got it as a gift and didn't realize/appreciate what it is. I nearly wept when it arrived and proved too big. It's this model:

I will, of course, happily provide photos. If you've been considering a Filson, now is your chance--I'm only trying to re-coup my investment here and so it can be yours for just $105 CONUS.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Update on ties... only two left!



sbdivemaster said:


> *All ties are in VG+ condition, but will need some steam
> to take out wrinkles; otherwise, no spots, stains, tears, snags, etc..*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$10 each; Both for $18!*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> *56" x 4"* VG Condition, but definitely needs some steaming
> Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Lauren by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> *56" x 3.75"* VG Condition
> Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *$10 each; Both for $18*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Fourth of July is right around the corner...*
> *Woven Silk, Navy with American Flags*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Printed Silk, "Rings"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Ferrell Reed, Green Cotton Knit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Silk Ascot, Red with Blue Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*


----------



## MKC

My favorite thrift exchange purchase: A simple Arthur M. Rosenberg tweed from ArtVandalay. Nearly 30 years old and it could pass for new off the rack. It was also, if I remember right, my first purchase on the exchange. What a treat.


----------



## knucklehead

Many thanks to inspired folks who started this thread and have kept it going. It is a goldmine, particularly given my location in the backwaters of Utah. 

I'm very new and have purchased just one item, a perfect-fitting blue pincord sack coat from TweedyDon. I almost teared up when I put it on. Thanks TD!

Let me also thank VirginiaGentleman who was kind enough to explain the ins and outs of measuring a coat for the correct fit. 

Here's to the continued success of this thread!


----------



## ArtVandalay

MKC said:


> My favorite thrift exchange purchase: A simple Arthur M. Rosenberg tweed from ArtVandalay. Nearly 30 years old and it could pass for new off the rack. It was also, if I remember right, my first purchase on the exchange. What a treat.


I remember that Rosenberg! A great piece.


----------



## dorji

2 CT shirts, sold together for $25, includes shipping. 16/35, slim fit, non-iron (not really noticeable as such). I sold all my CT's recently except these two, which I was saving as favorites. Not really wearing anymore in current environment. Approx 2 years of light wear, these are in great shape. The purple check has a very small mark on the left shoulder, which may or may not come out with dry cleaning (these have always been kindly home washed). White w blue window is a twill, the other is lighter weight. Both 100% cotton. PM with interest.https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/dscn1426n.jpg/
see the tiny mark?? barely, but in full disclosure it is there..
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/dscn1428h.jpg/
I also have these 2 ties from Tino Cosmo, 100% silk, Italy made, 3.5"/59.5", very nice + no issues, too formal for current environs. $20 for the pair, shipping included. Give em a good home:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/dscn1431f.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/dscn1430r.jpg/


----------



## ballmouse

I don't know how 'trad' these ties are, but I'll remove them if they hurt the integrity of the exchange.

1) Turnbull & Asser. 3 5/8" wide. *SOLD!
*

2) Robert Talbott 'Best of Class' for Bill Walker Clothier. 4 1/8" wide. *SOLD!*

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 5/8" wide. *SOLD!*

4) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 5/8" wide. *SOLD!
*

5) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 5/8" wide. *$7 + free shipping in CONUS.
*

6) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4" wide. *SOLD!*


----------



## Yuca

32rollandrock said:


> Now, in the spirit of the exchange, I think it might be a good idea for folks who've had good experiences to state the best thing they've acquired via this thread and why.


Tricky, but I think my Grenfell trench (courtesy DoghouseReilly). Perfect (or certainly barely worn) condition, perfect generous but not excessive fit, extremely good quality, classic styling . . . Go to for when I wear a jacket, it even has a thick removable lining so I plan to use it for winter wear.

Runner up: when I first started checking this thread I got a BB Makers blue uni stripe ocbd, in my size (15-3) and in barely worn condition (I think from brozek). I didn't realise at the time just how hard such an item is to acquire nowadays, indeed I doubt I'll find another.

I should also mention my 60s Brooks Uni Shop tweed sack jacket, great condition and my size (courtesy 32rollandrock), then there's also . . .

Must resist.

Thanks to all the eagle-eyed, thrift store addicted sellers, especially the ones who have sold to me. I buy to wear by the way, and the best acquisitions I save for fun rather than work.


----------



## Cardinals5

Troy Shirtmakers Guild *light gray* pinpoint button-down. Light interlining (not fusing) in collar. Excellent condition. Need I say this is a rare brand in a rare color?

Tagged size: 15x33

Price: $SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Many Remaining Items!*

I'll be listing more items shortly, but, before then, here are some remaining items with price drops!

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, and ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
JACKETS AND SUITS!

1) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! 
*









*Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

       

*
2) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4










     

*3) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*

Founded in 1947 and originally manufacturers of trousers only, Corbin is one of the undersung Great Purveyors of Trad / Ivy Clothing.... what other company would have a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"? All of the Corbin jackets I've seen have been wonderful--and this is no exception. Cut from a lovely softer tweed in classic light grey and cream herringbone, this has a lovely hand and drape... and given both its weight and colourway this is the perfect classic, versatile, tweed for Spring!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--as far as I know Corbin make nowhere else--and is in excellent condition: the front left pocket is still basted shut, and the right and chest pockets still have remnants of their original basting thread, too. This does have one small mar: There seems to be a fault in the tweed on the right arm, as shown, where the warp threads didn't catch the cream colour, leaving black only. But this only adds to the artisanal character of this tweed! Because of this, though, I'm

*Asking just $20, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30










  
    

*4) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*

Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32








     

*5) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.

It originally *cost $250, so how about $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

*6) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut form a terrific miniature herringbone in classic grey, this lovely 3/2 sack is a beautiful example of a trad. classic! It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features two button cuffs, a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $95, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44/39, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 7/8

Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
Inseam: 31, with 1 1/4 cuff.








    

*7) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $20*

This is great--a classic 3/2 sack suit in grey, with a lovely pinstripe in alternating white and lilac. This suit has a lovely lapel roll, a single center hook vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Made in the USA.

The jacket is in wonderful condition, but the trousers have been repaired on one side, as shown. This is still a very serviceable suit, and would be great as a starter suit, or a beater suit--perfect for an internship, or for going out in! As such, this is priced at

*just $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist (laid flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 5/8 (+ 3/4) with 1 3/4 cuff.








       

TROUSERS!!

*NB: Please note that all waist measurements are taken laid flat at the waist. *

*NB2: Please also note that all trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!*

*GROUP 1: Ivy Classics*










*1) Madras Trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*. It doesn't get much more Ivy Summer than this! Waist 20 1/2, Inseam 28 1/2 (+3 1/3). Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $20, or offer.*

  

*2) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $14, or offer.*

   


*GROUP 2: Summer Trousers*








*3) Zanella, in ivory cream. Made in Italy. *Some minor blemishes to the thigh and cuffs, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Flat front, and lovely. Good/very Good condition because of noted blemishing, *hence just $10, or offer.* Basically, *FREE *but for shipping costs! Waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 30 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.

   

*4) Brooks Brothers Hudson chinos.* *Claimed!
*

*GROUP 3: Khakis, and more!*










*5) Bills Khakis*. *Claimed!*

*6) Pal Zileri.* A beautiful pair of summer trousers! Made in Italy. 100% wool with Bemberg lining. Flat front, excellent condition. *Asking just $20, or offer.* Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 30 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.

  

*7) Corbin Prime Poplin khakis.* Flat front, and excellent condition. *Asking just $18, or offer. *Waist: 19, inseam 31 (+1), with a 1 3/4 cuff.

  










*NB: ALL OF THESE TROUSERS ARE FLAT-FRONT! *

8) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.

  

9) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $20

 

10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $20

  

*COATS!*

*1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*

This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!

Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 49










      

*2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










   
   

*3) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*4) J. PRESS Harrington Jacket. Tartan lining. Size L. *

This is lovely--a classic Harrington jacket from J. Press, lined in a classic forest green tartan! This does have some minor pilling to the fabric collar, as shown, otherwise this is in excellent condition. Release your inner Steve McQueen! 

Asking just* $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (underarm, as raglan sleeves): 20 1/4
Length (BOC): 26










    

*TIES!*










1) NWT Rugby emblematic bowtie. Pristine. $15

 

2) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $7

 

3) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $7

  

4) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemish, as shown. $7

 

5) Land's End regimental. Excellent. $10

 

6) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $9

 

7) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $9

 

8) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $12


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drop...
Bills Khakis M1P Lighweight Cotton (Marked Irregular), color on the Bills website closet is called Citron. 35 x 32 (1.5" cuffs) *$30.00 >>>>$25.00** Shipped** CONUS*




























Please note pants are tagged 36, but measure slim.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

32rollandrock said:


> It's not a matter of capitalism, it is a matter of manners.
> 
> I'm not sure how common flippers-for-profit are around here. I suppose it happens, and when it does, I think it's just something we have to tolerate, knowing that there are people like that in this world and to raise a big ruckus would invite undesired consequences.
> 
> *Now, in the spirit of the exchange, I think it might be a good idea for folks who've had good experiences to state the best thing they've acquired via this thread and why.*


^^^ I've been a member of Talk Ivy and am a regular on The Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread over on SF and have made a lot of really good trades over there. While I am new over here, I agree that if someone gives you a low, at cost, or below cost price then flipping for profit is yuck. If an item doesn't work out for you: 1. Offer it to other members of the thread for what you paid for it - maybe with the addition of actual shipping just to break even; 2. Offer it to forum members in general; or flip it if 1. or 2. fall through. It's a hobby and should be fun.

I only recently made my first purchase on this forum from sbdivemaster. I saw a really nice vintage BB 346 wide foulard-patterned ascot that he posted up a few pages back. I told him that it's not something that I would probably wear for myself, but I wanted it for staging photographs with my mannequin, Perry. I wasn't sure if it had to be said at the time, but I did mention to him my purpose for buying it and my intention not to turn right around and flip it. He said that he didn't mind if I did flip it, but I understand and respect the fact that others might think differently. Either way, it arrived and I couldn't be more happy with it.

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Either way, it arrived and I couldn't be more happy with it.
> 
> Thanks! :smile:


:thumbs-up:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Typhoid_Jones said:


> I told him that it's not something that I would probably wear for myself, *but I wanted it for staging photographs with my mannequin, Perry*.


You have named a mannequin. You need help. Serious help. I hope that it is not an inflatable mannequin. Myself, I just found a mannequin at GW last week for a song. It is made in England and adjustable--you can make the hips and bust bigger or smaller, as the situation dictates, by twisting knobs. I think that I will call it Chris.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*RE: Perry the Mannequin.*



32rollandrock said:


> You have named a mannequin. You need help. Serious help. I hope that it is not an inflatable mannequin. Myself, I just found a mannequin at GW last week for a song. It is made in England and adjustable--you can make the hips and bust bigger or smaller, as the situation dictates, by twisting knobs. I think that I will call it Chris.


^^^ LOL! My wife and I live in a pretty small apartment and she thought it would be nice to give him a name since he hangs out here all the time. He's not inflatable, but pretty much your standard 40R with adjustable height on a rolling base. I can say one thing in his favor, though - he does dress well.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Summer Weight Plaids - Size XL*

Sunday morning bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each, both for $35*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each, both for $35*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## mrbill12345

Just wanted to give another shoutout to SBDiver and one to ATL - both excellent sellers, and a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## Orgetorix

C. Sharp said:


> I was thinking about Tweedy's Lilly Pulitzer Blazer, clearly on this site it is a $45.00 blazer, on ebay it is a $100.00 Plus blazer in the secondhand Pulitzer shop in Palm Beach it is a $400.00 blazer. I love the idea that a young buck or an old sport could get that for $45.00 bucks and I hope that was the case. If such individual does not exist on this forum I can not begrudge its eventual migration back to Worth Ave.


Wait a minute - you're saying people actually _pay_ to wear Lily Fuglitzer? :devil:


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Central Watch Straps*

I have five central watch straps available for purchase as a lot. Most are unworn; two have been worn 2-3 times but are as-new condition. All 18mm.

The colors are:

Green-Red-Gold
Navy-Gray
Red-Navy-White
Navy
Navy-Red

These retail for $29.95, plus shipping. Take this set for $20, shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Wow. I spend three days away from AAAC and things start getting all nostalgic around here. I think my best purchase was one of the first I made here--a brand new pair of Alden Cape Cod bits from Doctor Damage. The price was simply unbelievable. They were my first pair of Aldens and have become a favorite part of my shoe rotation. Also from my early days here was a Harvard Coop Harris Tweed sack from, I believe, EastVillageTrad.

Thanks to all the great buyers out there. I haven't had a single problem that I can think of. This truly is a special corner of the web.


----------



## mrbill12345

Bump from the past - prices lowered.



mrbill12345 said:


> For sale:
> 
> Lands End khaki chinos, 34 waist, approx 33 inseam. New without tags. Flat front, slit pockets. Asking $40 -> *$30* OBO shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Gavin moleskin trousers. 32 waist and 32 inseam. Straight leg, flat front, slit pockets, new with tags. $45 -> *$35* OBO shipped CONUS.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I love the Exchange too, and a number of items in my rotation were acquired here. But please, please, please let us collectively just ignore the complaint that started this discussion. The Exchange is working. We don't need to get all get all introspective about it.


----------



## catside

The vintage deadstock American gentleman 8D brogue shoes I posted a while back are still available. Feel free to make an offer (before I go to eBay). Worst case I say no :smile:

Since we are still deadstocking here we have an *NOS Dexter* made in the good ol' *USA* shortwings, leather soles, 10D never worn but there is shopwear couple of scratches here and there. This one is eggplant color, a very dark cordovan, calfskin and leather soles. The price is $55 east coast (bc I can use regional rate), $60 for the rest. If it does not sell here maybe I can experiment on this one antiquing and color change for some entertainment as they fit me with an insert.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/dsc00576d.jpg/


----------



## leisureclass

Wow! I am supremely jealous of whoever got that Troy Guild shirt from Cards...


----------



## NMC

NMC said:


> Alden Black Tassel Loafer, Size AA/B 10.5. $45


$25 shipped in CONUS. Or trade for 18mm watch bands or Leather Man belt.


----------



## Yuca

leisureclass said:


> Wow! I am supremely jealous of whoever got that Troy Guild shirt from Cards...


I don't get much from this thread, quantity wise, but what I do get is usually pure gold. Including the above mentioned, which will be my first Troy Guild. I've been hearing good things about them for a long time.


----------



## Yuca

CMDC said:


> Wow. I spend three days away from AAAC and things start getting all nostalgic around here.


Nostalgia? On this forum?


----------



## Cardinals5

Footjoy brown tassel loafers. Made in USA. Very little wear.

Size: 7.5D (sized 8D, but fits a bit small)

Price: $35 shipped in CONUS










Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft punchcaps. Made in USA. Moderate wear.

Tagged 9D

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS










Allen Edmonds Sanford. Made in USA. Worn, but plenty of life remaining. Small stain on right shoe just above cap.

Tagged: 8.5D

Price: SOLD


----------



## tonylumpkin

Just in time for summer a terrific pair of Grenson leather and canvas penny loafers for Paul Stuart. These are in excellent, lightly worn condition with 90% or better left in both the soles and heels. There is one tiny mark on the canvas vamp of the right shoe (in the pictures) and a couple small, minor scuffs on the leather. These are size 11.5 and I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS.









 
   

*AND SOME PRICE REDUCTIONS*

Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack in gray flannel with white and burgundy pinstripes. An absolutely beautiful suit in excellent condition. Full canvas construction. Hand sewn button holes. Flat front trousers. Tagged a 39 R, but take note of a short inseam. Asking $85* >>NOW $70 *shipped CONUS

JACKET
Chest: 21" (measured across the front at the arm pits)
Sleeves: 24" (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18" (measured seam to seam)
Length: 30" (measured from the bottom of the collar)
TROUSERS
Waist 17.5" (measured across the waist laying flat)
Inseam 26" 2.75" turned under








[/URL]

NOS Alan McAfee burgundy tassels loafers. Asking $97.50 *>>NOW $80 >>NOW $70* shipped CONUS








[/URL] [/URL]

*A very nice pair of tan, pebble grain PTBs. Storm welted with double leather soles. Size 12 EEE. These are from The Factory Store, which I believe was Hanover. I can't find anything that would make them seconds. Asking $65 >>NOW $55 >>NOW $45 shipped CONUS
*








[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]

*Keith Highlander, made in the US, brown saddles. VERY light wear to the Vibram soles. Size 8 M. Asking $47.50 >>NOW $40 >>NOW $35 shipped CONUS
*








[/URL]


----------



## closerlook

Anyone have 34 waist bb clark khakis they'd like to sell?
I am also looking for some 16 X 31 or 32 shirts, preferably in a slim or tailored fit.

if you can help, do let me know
thanks!


----------



## MicTester

Cardinals5 said:


>


Pure delight. Half a size small for me, but watching it change hands here made my week.


----------



## MarkfromMD

*WTB*

Hello all,

Just checking to see if anyone has any 17 1/2 x 36 slim fit shirts, 43L suits (I hope to take real measurements this week), or size 12 shoes. I'm looking to make a few purchases this week so I just thought I'd check here first.


----------



## swb120

*Excellent condition Brooks Brothers dress shirts - 17-34, 17.5-34 traditional & slim fit*

Up for sale are 4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts in excellent to like new condition:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

*$27 shipped per shirt CONUS; $95 for all four.*


----------



## swb120

*Shoes & Suits!*

Up for sale are two pairs of shoes:

1) *Footjoy black calfskin saddle shoes, size 9.5E, made in USA*. Gorgeous shoes, rarely worn, leather uppers in excellent condition.

Asking *$95 shipped CONUS*.









    

2) *Alden for Brooks Brothers black calfskin full strap loafers, size 12D*, in excellent condition.

Asking *$70 shipped CONUS*.









   

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $85 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $85 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 41
Waist: 37
Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 17 ½ 
Length: 30 ½ 
Trouser waist: 33 (2 ½ to let out)
Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
Outseam: 40 ½









      

5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $40 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

6. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $70 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

7. *Newer model Oxxford brown pinhead suit, sz 42R*, (rely on measurements), 2 button, fully-canvassed, cuffed, pleated pants. Yep, it's an Oxxford. Prob. cost its original owner between $3,000-4,000. *Asking $200 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length: 31
Trousers waist: 34 (2+ to let out)
Inseam: 28
Outseam: 39 ¼ 
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1/2 to let out)


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

I'm dropping the prices on these remaining items before taking them to the local opportunity shop. All prices include USPS shipping within CONUS. Please PM if you have further questions.

1. Brooks Brothers Herringbone sack jacket in black and white tweed

Chest: 21"
Waste: 20.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length: 30"

Asking $40 --> $30


















2. Harris Tweed jacket, darted, with suede elbow patches (no brand label)

Chest: 21"
Waste: 20"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24"
Length 30.5"

Asking $40 --> $30


























3. J. Crew 3/2 roll, darted, houndstooth jacket. Made in the USA.

Chest: 21"
Waste: 19"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $40 --> $30


























4. White Burberry french cuffed shirt. 15 1/2 x 32. Asking $20 --> $10


















5. Blue Brooks Brothers french cuffed shirt. 16x36. Asking $20 --> $10


















6. Assorted ties. $10 per tie or $25 for the lot.

Pendleton Black Watch tartan wool tie. Width: 4"
PRL blue and red striped silk tie. Width: 3 1/4"
Lands' End yellow and blue striped silk tie. Width: 3 1/2"


----------



## TDI GUY

*Pincord Sport Coat, Ties, Shirts + Sero Popover*

USPS Priority Mail shipping + delivery confirmation for the sport coat and shirts. Ties will be shipped via USPS first class mail (though I am happy to upgrade to priority for a few extra dollars).

Also of note: I have a very nice Sero "The Purist" Pink Oxford Cloth Popover for sale on ebay. You can check it out here:

As always, please pm with any questions.

Thanks!

1. Vintage JAB pincord sport coat. Made in USA.








3/2 sack,etc. 41/42 R/L
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Back: 31.5

$40 shipped CONUS

2. J.Press Bow Ties







Like new condition.
Navy/Sky; Navy/Red/Yellow

$sold

3. Summer ties from Brooks and Press















Two great ties for summer. The Brooks tie is light green with white stripe. The Press tie is multi-colored. The Brooks tie had to be refurbished at tie crafters, which is why there are some faint lines from pressing on the back. These are not visible when worn, and I did not notice them until I was taking the picture. The Press tie is in like new condition. Both ties are 3.5" wide.

$sold
$20 shipped for the Press tie

4. Wool/Challis ties.














From L to R: Brooks, JAB, Jefferson, Richmond, VA. All 100% wool. All in excellent condition. All 3.25" in width.

$12 each or take the lot for $30 shipped CONUS

5. BB 346 Blue No-Iron OCBD. 16x 34/5. No issues








$23 shipped for both


----------



## nonartful dodger

Drop on the shirts to $12.00 CONUS


nonartful dodger said:


> A few offerings. Sorry if the pictures turn out too large. I have a few crazy days coming around the bend, so please be patient with me on response time.
> 
> This is for anyone looking for a half lined hopsack blazer. It's from the long defunct Muse's in Atlanta. Everything seems to be in order except there's a small tear at the locker loop. The measurements are:
> 
> Chest-48"
> Waist-46"
> Shoulder-19 1/2"
> Length (from boc)-31 1/2"
> Sleeves-25 1/2" (pretty sure there's at least 2" to let out)
> 
> I'm not sure of the fabric content as I can only find "Kingsridge Custom Fabric" on the main label. Otherwise, it's a 3/2, undarted, patch pocket on the chest blazer. It has been dry cleaned. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry tattersall 16x36 with point collar. $18 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Gordon Dress tartan 15 1/2XR $18 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Thank you--and updates!*

Many thanks for all of your kind words about the items acquired from me.. My own favorites are, first, a beautiful Press Brownwatch jacket from Brownshoe some time ago, way back when I was still a 48L.... I never got to wear it, alas, and it duly made its way to another trad. through the Exchange some time ago, back in the mists when my posts didn't even have pictures, only descriptions!  And, second (and still with me, and used frequently!) a NIB Filson Satchel from *swb*, which he was kind enough to let me pay for on installments! And I would be seriously remiss were I not to give special mention to the generosity of *32rollandrock* (who most recently sent me, gratis, a batch of several beautiful BB shorts in my size), *tonylumpkin*, *AlanC*, *edfll*--and many others!

In other news: Joe Tradly's BB suit, Rugby bowtie, and damaged J. Press suit have now all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Brooks Brothers 2-button darted navy blazer, size 42R*. Newest Madison model - retails for $500+. Loro Piana wool. Made in Canada. Like new. I picked this up off another forum member sometime back and never worked it into the wardrobe.
*
$90, shipped.
*
*Measurements*:
Chest - 45
Waist - 42
Sleeves - 24.5
Shoulders - 19.5
Length (BOC) - 31


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Time for a bump and a price drop, of course, now an even $100 shipped within North America.



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Would anyone be interested in a recent navy blue BB Fitzgerald _cotton_ suit, officially sized 43 Short, with pants at 35 x 29? It's made in the USA.
> 
> I only wore it a handful of times last summer and grew out of it over the winter. It was somewhat of a tighter fit to begin with and I don't necessarily want to get it tailored.
> 
> As I'm a 42 short, I'd venture to say it's really in in the 40 or 41 short range.
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Jacket:
> Length, including collar: 30 1/2
> Shoulder-Shoulder: 18
> Pit-Pit: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/2
> 
> Flat Front Pants, no cuff:
> Waist: 17 1/4
> Inseam: 29
> Extra material: 2 1/2
> 
> $125 including shipping to the US by Canada Post.
> 
> Drop me pm's.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## LouB

Nice brown/gold glen plaid - 3/2 sack, two-button sleeves, no shoulder padding whatsoever, and a hook vent. Lining in very nice condition. Label reads "Lombardy Clothes" but nothing on fabric content, etc. Very good condition - except for a hole on the left sleeve.

$22, shipped

P2P - 21.5
Shoulders - 17.5
Length, BOC - 29.75
Sleeves - 24.75 (1.75)


----------



## Brianpore

A few things sold, a few new things added :thumbs-up:



> * Click on small pictures to enlarge*
> *
> Corneliani Solid Gray Flannel Wool Suit! 40R - $145 -> $120*
> Size: Tagged EU 50 R = US 40/41 R (See Measurements)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 18.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.5"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 8.75
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.5
> Few loose threads right armpit lining
> Superb quality suit
> Wool / flannel
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Peak Lapel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Tweed Light Brown Double Breasted Suit - VERY SKINNY - 34R 36R $125 -> $100*
> Size: Tagged 36R - See Measurements - VERY SKINNY
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 17.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 15.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 14.5"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 28.25"
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1"
> Missing back button
> VINTAGE
> Really nice woventweed like material
> Double Breasted
> Unvented
> Fully Lined
> Half Canvassed
> Made in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Suit 2 Button Suit- 41L 42L* *$150 -> $120
> *Size: Tagged 41L (See Measurements - close to 42L)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.25"
> Cuff Height (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Cuff Width (width of cuff): 9.75"
> Rise (Crotch to waist): 12"
> 100% Wool
> Two Button
> Fully Canvassed
> Fully Lined
> Center Rear Vent
> Split "V" pant waist
> "Coin Pocket" on pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Heavy Winter Flannel Suit 42L $150 - $120*
> Size: Tagged 44 XT (Fits like a 42L - SEE MEASUREMENTS)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 33"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.75"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 30.75" (+3.5" if let cuff out)
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10.25
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75
> Working cuff buttons - pictures
> A few loose threads on lining bottom
> TONS of handwork
> Superb quality suit
> Heavy wool flannel
> Center rear vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed
> Made in West Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick Solid Navy Flannel 2Btn SB Half Lined Suit- 42L $140 - $120*
> Size: NO TAG - See Measurements - Approx 42L
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 17.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32.25"
> Waist (waist laying flat): 17.25"
> Inseam (inseam to cuff): 31.5""
> Cuff width (width at cuff): 10"
> Cuff (height of cuff): 1.75"
> Needs few stitches by vent
> Superb quality suit
> Center rear vent
> Flat front pants
> Half lined
> Fully canvassed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Gray Stripe Blazer Sportcoat Jacket - $85*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 36S
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 19.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 16.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29"
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Nice buttons
> 1/2 Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed Stafford Red/Brown -* *$40*
> Size: Not Tagged - See Measurements approx 44R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31"
> Overall very nice condition!
> Very little to no wear in armpit area
> Half Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harris Tweed 1/2 Lined Blazer - $40*
> Size: 43R Tagged (Could work for a 42R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 30.5"
> Tiny repair on back bottom left and hole on back right arm
> Tear in lining by right armpit
> Overall great condition for a Harris Tweed
> Nice buttons
> Nice coloring
> 1/2 Lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 100% Wool 3B Dual Vent Gold / Blue Glenplaid Sport Coat - $75*
> Size: Tagged size 41 Long (see tag photo)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 32.5"
> Dual Rear Vent
> 100% Wool
> Fully Lined
> Half Canvassed
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Martin + Osa SICK totally unstructred glenplaid POW blazer w/ patch pockets! $60*
> Size: Not Tagged (See Measurements, Approx 38R)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 21"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 29.75"
> Dual Rear Vent
> Totally Unstructured!
> Cool Patch Pocket
> Working Button Cuffs
> 
> *
> Alexander Julian 100% Cashmere Coat - $25
> *Size: 41 Regular
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Overall Length (top of collar to bottom): 32"
> Front Pockets stitched closed
> No Vents
> *   *
> 
> *Austin Reed Dark Blue Blazer - FREE (pay shipping approx $10?)
> *Size: 42 Regular
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 30.5"
> 4 Button Cuff*
> *
> 
> *Southwick Gray Mini Herringbone - $40*
> Size: Tagged 46R
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 31.5"
> High quality Southwick garment
> 2 Button
> Nice buttons
> Center rear vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvased!
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Gray Sport Coat - $85 -> $85*
> Size: Tagged 46 Semi Tall / Long (SEE MEASUREMENTS)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
> Excellent Paul Stuart Quality
> Center Rear Vent
> Fully Lined
> Fully Canvassed!
> 
> 
> *Southwick AWESOME Mulitcolor Sport Coat - $95* -> $90
> Size: Tagged 46L
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
> Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.75"
> Awesome Material
> Great Quality
> Nice Buttons
> Super Pattern Matching (lapel, pockets, etc)
> Half Lined
> Fully Canvassed!!
> 
> 
> *Bobby Jones NWT Brown Cord 100% Cotton Button Down Shirt - $45*
> Size: Tagged Small
> (No measurements due to shirt being folded. If you REALLY need them let me know)
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back):
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back):
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm):
> Great Hickey Freeman Quality
> Button Down Collar
> Woven in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Non Iron Blue Button Down - **$15*
> ​
> Size: 15-32/33
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.5"
> 
> 
> ​
> *Brooks Brothers White w/ Blue/Tan Mini Check -** $17*
> Size: Tagged Medium (see measurements 16-35)
> Neck (laying flat): 16"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25"
> Two new spare buttons
> Button-down collar
> Nice fabric
> Center back pleat
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Black Micro Check - **$17*
> Size: Medium
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
> 
> 
> *Thomas Pink Dark Blue Babycord - **$25*
> Size: Tagged Medium
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
> Really nice "cord" material
> Nice buttons
> Button-down collar
> Dark navy color
> Pictures do not do this shirt justice.
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Pink French Cuff Dress Shirt - **$25*
> Size: NOT TAGGED
> Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Buttons
> Cuff links not included
> 
> 
> *Paul Stuart Solid Blue French Cuff Dress Shirt - $25*
> Size: NOT TAGGED
> Neck (neck laying flat): 15.75"
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24"
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Buttons
> Cuff links not included
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Dark Blue - **$17*
> Size: 16-32/33
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
> Tiny tiny spot on left arm
> Pleated Shoulders
> 100% Cotton
> Nice Buttons
> 2 Extra Button
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White Blue/Tan Plaid - $28*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-34
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
> Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
> Cloth woven in Italy
> Made in USA
> No Chest Pocket
> Extra Thick Buttons
> Single Needle Stitching
> Split Back Yoke
> Two Cuff Buttons Chipped
> Double Button Cuff
> 
> *
> Hart Schaffner Marx White Purple Stripe - **$15*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-34
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 21.25"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.25"
> Split Back Yoke
> Nice Buttons
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Luxury "Purple Label" White w/ Red Blue Mini Check - $28*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-35
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 19.75"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
> Brooks Brothers Luxury Purple Label
> Cloth woven in Italy
> Made in USA
> Extra Thick Buttons
> Single Needle Stitching
> Split Back Yoke
> Double Button Cuff
> 
> 
> *Thomas Pink White Blue/Red Stripe - **$35*
> Size: Tagged 16.5-36.5
> Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
> Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.75"
> Really nice material
> Split back yoke
> Nice buttons
> French Cuff - Adjustable size
> Reinforced gussets
> Nice stitching details


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining shoes, mainly from efdll!*

*All prices include shipping in CONUS--and, as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) DEADSTOCK! 1940s or 1950s white bucks with hard red rubber sole. Size 10M. WORN ONCE. *

You WILL NOT be seeing another pair like this anytime soon! These are *ORIGINAL late 1940s or late 1950s white bucks*, with the classic red rubber sole. The quality of these far, far surpasses what passes for bucks today. The leather is solid and durable rather than soft nubuck, and the soles are FANTASTIC--a beautiful deep shade of classic summer red, and made from very, very hard, real rubber--think the rubber of a 1940s medicine ball for GI exercises rather than the soft Vibram rubber that's so common today. Frankly, the soles alone are the worth the price--they're gorgeous, seriously tough and durable, and absolutely beautiful... I've yet to see their equal anywhere in any other pair of bucks.

These shoes were recently purchased at a specialist store in NYC that focuses on deadstock American clothing and handmade "new vintage"items using original materials and made to original specifications. These shoes are genuinely deadstock, and have been worn precisely ONCE by their original (2000s) owner. THEY WERE THE LAST PAIR AVAILABLE, and their original owner paid a small fortune for them.

There is no size listed, but the original owner is a 9 1/2, and puts these (accurately) at a 10M.

I suspect that he could easily recoup his cost with profit, but he's asked me to price them to move quickly so that they secure a new, appreciative home where they'll be worn. So, I'm asking just *$125 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, with LOWER OFFERS--INCLUDING LOWBALLS--BEING VERY WELCOME! *The only condition is that you buy them for yourself, not for resale! 

You honestly won't find another pair of shoes like this anytime soon, if ever, so if they're your size snap them up!



















 ​
*2) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*

Absolutely excellent condition! Original price sticker of $150 still attached and legible on sole; these were worn very rarely.

*Asking just $55, or offer.*










   ​
*3) Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*

These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $45, or offer.*










    ​
*4) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $16, or offer.*

  

*5) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $25, or offer.*


----------



## jt2gt

Anyone interested in a Brooks Brothers Blue OC Popover. Just picked it up new from Steve Smith. Its marked Small but it is very full with 24 inch PTP and sleeve are at least 34. No pocket with Fleece symbol on chest. I wish it fit.



$45 shipped CONUS.

THanks...JT


----------



## nonartful dodger

Both the shirts have been claimed. Thanks for y'all's interest.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia - $30* *shipped CONUS*

An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.

Measurements:

Neck: 15.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer shirts! Made in USA Brooks, Made in France Lacoste, Handwoven Madras, more!*










*I have several shirts to pass on today, from myself and 32rollandrock!*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!*

*International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*ALSO AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Handwoven Madras. Size 15-15 1/2. *Land's End. Beautiful soft vegetable dye colours! Made in USA. Asking $15, or offer.

  

2) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $15, or offer.

 

*3) Handwoven Madras. Size L. By Arrow. Claimed!*

  

4*) McLaughlin of Princeton seersucker-y shirt. Size L. *Beautiful--and cost a fortune new! Chest 24 1/2; sleeve c. 35. A terrific summer shirt. Asking just $18, or offer.

  

*5) Lacoste. Size 45. Made in France! *Crocodile, Lacoste buttons. Beautiful! Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve c. 35. Asking just $20, or offer.

   

*6) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $16, or offer.

 

*7) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $18, or offer.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $16, or offer.

 

*9) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $15, or offer.

 

*10) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $16, or offer.

 

*11) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $17, or offer.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Updates + Drops on Remaining Items + Addition*



TDI GUY said:


> USPS Priority Mail shipping + delivery confirmation for the sport coat and shirts. Ties will be shipped via USPS first class mail (though I am happy to upgrade to priority for a few extra dollars).
> 
> Also of note: I have a very nice Sero "The Purist" Pink Oxford Cloth Popover for sale on ebay. You can check it out here:
> 
> As always, please pm with any questions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 1. Vintage JAB pincord sport coat. Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/2 sack,etc. 41/42 R/L
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Back: 31.5
> 
> $32 shipped CONUS
> 
> 2. Summer ties from Brooks and Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two great ties for summer. The Brooks tie is light green with white stripe. The Press tie is multi-colored. The Brooks tie had to be refurbished at tie crafters, which is why there are some faint lines from pressing on the back. These are not visible when worn, and I did not notice them until I was taking the picture. The Press tie is in like new condition. Both ties are 3.5" wide.
> 
> $sold
> $15 shipped for the Press tie
> 
> 3. Two Brooks Brothers Seersucker Short Sleeve Shirts. Red Check and Blue Check. Excellent Condition. Size Medium. Chest = 23" Shoulder = 19.5"
> $sold


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer ties! Irish Linen, Emblematics of whales, tree-frogs, and crickets!*











*I have a few lovely tradly ties to pass on today, perfect for summer!

As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS--and offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) *Crickets/Grasshoppers emblematic*. Silk/poly blend. Excellent condition. Asking $15, or offer.

 

2) *Tree Frogs emblematic*. No keeper. No fabric content, but clearly silk. Excellent condition! *Claimed!*



3) *Whales emblematic*. The perfect trad summer tie! No fabric content, but probably silk/poly. Made for the New Bedford, Massachusetts Whaling Museum--very New England! Excellent condition. Asking $15, or offer.

 

4) *Lovely Irish linen tie*. By Rooster. Excellent condition! Asking $16, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer shorts and trousers!*

As always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS--and lower offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Vineyard Vines seersucker trousers. POSSIBLY UNWORN! *

These are beautiful--crisp and fresh, and possibly (probably) unworn. Size 40 by 30; waist measures 20 1/2 laid flat, inseam measures 30 1/4. Asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.










   
*
2) Size 38 Polo shorts*

From efdll, these have a small hole in the left leg, as shown--and so are offered here for the cost of shipping only!


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, hope everyone is enjoying the summer and beating this crazy heat!

Quick inquiry: I currently have an internship at a local Air Force base and the attire is business casual. I thought I would be able to fit in with Khakis and a polo but most of the people here wear button downs with ties and I just feel completely out of place. Unfortunately, I have about 5 button downs and half a dozen ties and two of those are for debate and I don't want to risk ruining them. 

I was hoping you guys would have some CHEAP button-downs I could get for maybe $7 or less each, hoping to buy in bulk to cut down on shipping. I just want something I can throw on with a tie for the summer to fit in a bit better. I don't need anything even good quality, just professional looking clothes. I've thrifted a few, but can't find anything without stains (Normally I wouldn't mind too much, but in my first professional workplace, I don't think that's really a good idea...).

So does anyone have some CHEAP 16-32/33 button downs (Or sport shirts) I could purchase off them. I also figure the tie box has eaten up most of your unused ties, but if someone would sell me a few in bulk I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks everyone, have a great summer,
HalfLegend.


----------



## ATL

Recent Oxxford Sportcoat. Would love to trade for a khaki/summer suit (38/40 Short) or a navy blazer. 


Really quick and dirty and very approximate measurements:

p2p: 23

shoulder: 19.5

length: 32
sleeve: >25


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^The Royals' Joel Goldberg?





halflegend your inbox is full


----------



## JKriss

*Brand New Allen Edmonds Strand size 10d*

This is a brand new unworn pair of sz 10D Allen Edmonds Strand in dark brown. I bought these from Land's End and they are A grade. However, there is a small little defect on the inside of the right heel. It's not very noticeable but take a look at the pictures down below to see for yourself. I would keep them but they are a half size too big for me.

Looking for $225 shipped on these but i am open to offers.


----------



## mhj

*Lands End Hyde Park OCBD 17.5 x 35*

Beautiful pink with blue stripe Hyde Park OCBD, excellent condition

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

You're especially in luck if your initials happen to EJL, as there is an indiscreet monogram on the cuff

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

Asking $25 or best offer.


----------



## TDI GUY

JAB sport coat now sold. Only the Press tie remains.



TDI GUY said:


> TDI GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> USPS Priority Mail shipping + delivery confirmation for the sport coat and shirts. Ties will be shipped via USPS first class mail (though I am happy to upgrade to priority for a few extra dollars).
> 
> Also of note: I have a very nice Sero "The Purist" Pink Oxford Cloth Popover for sale on ebay. You can check it out here:
> 
> As always, please pm with any questions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 1. Vintage JAB pincord sport coat. Made in USA.
> $sold
> 
> 2. Summer ties from Brooks and Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two great ties for summer. The Brooks tie is light green with white stripe. The Press tie is multi-colored. The Brooks tie had to be refurbished at tie crafters, which is why there are some faint lines from pressing on the back. These are not visible when worn, and I did not notice them until I was taking the picture. The Press tie is in like new condition. Both ties are 3.5" wide.
> 
> $sold
> $15 shipped for the Press tie
> 
> 3. Two Brooks Brothers Seersucker Short Sleeve Shirts. Red Check and Blue Check. Excellent Condition. Size Medium. Chest = 23" Shoulder = 19.5"
> $sold
Click to expand...


----------



## TweedyDon

The seersucker trousers and Lauren shorts have both been claimed--thank you!

PS: A slew of summer jackets will be here tomorrow--including a couple of lovely suits; a 3/2 pincord from Brooks, and an Irish linen!

PPS: And while I'm here, does anyone have an inexpensive pair of black captoes or Bluchers from AE, Alden, Florsheim, or the like in size 11 C or D that they'd like t pass on..?


----------



## LouB

Another great purchase from TweedyDon - my BB belt arrived this week and will now be placed in rotation.

Thanks!


----------



## dorji

Drop: 


dorji said:


> 2 CT shirts, sold together for $25>>20, includes shipping. 16/35, slim fit, non-iron (not really noticeable as such). I sold all my CT's recently except these two, which I was saving as favorites. Not really wearing anymore in current environment. Approx 2 years of light wear, these are in great shape. The purple check has a very small mark on the left shoulder, which may or may not come out with dry cleaning (these have always been kindly home washed). White w blue window is a twill, the other is lighter weight. Both 100% cotton. PM with interest.https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/dscn1426n.jpg/
> see the tiny mark?? barely, but in full disclosure it is there..
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/dscn1428h.jpg/
> I also have these 2 ties from Tino Cosmo, 100% silk, Italy made, 3.5"/59.5", very nice + no issues, too formal for current environs. $20>>15 for the pair, shipping included. Give em a good home:
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/dscn1431f.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/dscn1430r.jpg/


----------



## tonylumpkin

Adding a classic Brooks Brothers one button, peak lapel tuxedo. Its tagged a 41 R, measurements are below. This is a beautiful canvassed tuxedo in excellent condition. There is a snag (pictured) on the rear seat of the trousers, but it is minor and covered by the jacket. The trouser are flat front. The best picture for color is the shot of the sleeve buttons. *GONE*

Jacket

Chest: 21"
Waist: 20" (at button)
Sleeves: 24.4" +2"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 30" (BOC)

Trousers

Waist: 17.25" +2''
Inseam: 29.25" +3"











Just in time for summer a terrific pair of Grenson leather and canvas penny loafers for Paul Stuart. These are in excellent, lightly worn condition with 90% or better left in both the soles and heels. There is one tiny mark on the canvas vamp of the right shoe (in the pictures) and a couple small, minor scuffs on the leather. These are size 11.5 and I'm asking $85 shipped CONUS.









 
   

*AND SOME PRICE REDUCTIONS*

Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack in gray flannel with white and burgundy pinstripes. An absolutely beautiful suit in excellent condition. Full canvas construction. Hand sewn button holes. Flat front trousers. Tagged a 39 R, but take note of a short inseam. Asking $85* >>NOW $70 *shipped CONUS

JACKET
Chest: 21" (measured across the front at the arm pits)
Sleeves: 24" (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18" (measured seam to seam)
Length: 30" (measured from the bottom of the collar)
TROUSERS
Waist 17.5" (measured across the waist laying flat)
Inseam 26" 2.75" turned under








[/URL]

NOS Alan McAfee burgundy tassels loafers. Asking $97.50 *>>NOW $80 >>NOW $70* shipped CONUS








[/URL] [/URL]

*A very nice pair of tan, pebble grain PTBs. Storm welted with double leather soles. Size 12 EEE. These are from The Factory Store, which I believe was Hanover. I can't find anything that would make them seconds. Asking $65 >>NOW $55 >>NOW $45 shipped CONUS
*








[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]

*Keith Highlander, made in the US, brown saddles. VERY light wear to the Vibram soles. Size 8 M. Asking $47.50 >>NOW $40 >>NOW $35 shipped CONUS
*








[/URL]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer suits!*

*I have two lovely summer suits to pass on today!
*
As always, *prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC SUMMER IVY SUIT! Brooks Brothers 3/2 pincord sack.*

This is lovely! A classic Ivy /Trad summer suit, this blue and white striped pincord is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack. It is half-lined and appears to be half-canvassed, and features the classic two button cuffs. It features a single rear vent and has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front, and cuffed--of course! As with all pincords and seersuckers, this could easily be worn as an odd jacket or as odd trousers. This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition; the only mar is a very very faint mark on the lapel, as shown, which will possibly come out with dry-cleaning--and in any case is hardly noticeable.

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4 (laid flat)
Inseam: 30 1/3 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff.










      

*2) SUMMER CLASSIC! Irish Linen Suit, c. 46R. Half-canvassed and in BEAUTIFUL condition! *

Cut from Irish Moygashel linen, this suit has a beautiful hand and wonderful drape--just as you'd want from a linen suit! This suit is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a lovely shade of light olive--my pictures really don't do this justice at all. It features three button cuffs, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. the trousers are pleated and uncuffed. The fabric exhibits no signs of wrinkling at all, so I suspect that this was worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in beautiful condition!

As with all linens, pincords, and seersuckers, this could be worn as an odd jacket or odd trousers, as well as a suit.

*Asking just $55, shipped in CONUS, or offer. AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeev: 24 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 21
Inseam: 28 (+2 1/4)


----------



## leisureclass

^I would be all over that pincord suit if were just a touch smaller. What a beauty.

In other news: I have 3 Brooks OCBDs, USA made and of an early 90s vintage most likely, one is blue, one is red uni-stripe, the last is a blue and white butcher stripe. All are marked 17/33. I would like to part with them as a lot - Asking 70 Bucks shipped in the CONUS for all three. 

I'm happy to answer any questions via PM, and I can post photos too, just thought I would try this first.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on NWT Summer jackets from Joe Tradly--now just $40 CONUS!--and More!*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
_*
NB: I'm shocked these haven't been claimed yet*_! :crazy:

*1) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*

Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32








     

*2) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.

It originally *cost $250, so how about JUST $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

*3) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *










*Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32
       

*4) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Made in Canada Canvassed Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R*

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"! 

Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $24, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*42L mid grey Southwick worsted suit*

Two button, darted Southwick worsted suit in mid grey with very faint blue and red pinstripes. Half lined, center vented. The trousers have a flat front and are cuffed. There is no marked size, so please see the measurements below.



*Jacket*
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18"
Across the chest: 21.5"
Shoulder to sleeve cuff: 27" (1" extra)
Length of jacket from bottom of collar: 31.5"

*Trousers*
Waist: 16.75"
Inseam: 31" (1" + 1.75" cuff)

$55 shipped CONUS


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hi guys!

I'm on my way to visit my mother and grandmother (and posting from the gate at Logan International Airport, lol), but I had some time over the last couple of days to add about 20 new things to my Etsy shop. Here are some of the highlights:










^ Vintage 1960s HASPEL Green Plaid Wash and Wear Summer Sack Jacket w/ Double Vents 38 S. Made in USA.​









^ Vintage Brooks Brothers BROOKSGATE Reddish Brown Herringbone Tweed FITTED Jacket. 40 R. Made in USA.​









^ Vintage Andover Shop Gray Windowpane Tweed Sport Coat 48 L. Made in USA.​









^ RARE Commemorative Brooks Brothers Emblematic 1986 Harvard President's Associates Harvard College Fund Ivy League Bow Tie. Made in USA. (There is also a matching neck tie being sold separately.)

The links to my eBay auctions & Etsy shop are in my sig lines. Please let me know if you have any questions or if I can help you with anything.

Thanks for taking a look!
-M-


----------



## catside

^ Everybody knows that when it comes to Ivy style, Harvard just follows. A bronze medal at best. :devil:ic12337:


----------



## ATL

Who wants it? Any reasonable offer will be accepted.

Trad and insanely applicable to current events, but made in Ireland :icon_scratch:. 

Wear this to your next date with a middle-aged, football-crazy woman named Angela, and she'll be yours forever, picking up the tab wherever you go.


----------



## Orgetorix

I have a pair of almost-NOS vintage #8 shell wingtips, size 10D, posted in the SALES forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-Cordovan-Wingtips-10D&p=1308437#post1308437


----------



## 32rollandrock

The stains on that bow tie don't look like they'll come out. I'd toss it.



Typhoid_Jones said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm on my way to visit my mother and grandmother (and posting from the gate at Logan International Airport, lol), but I had some time over the last couple of days to add about 20 new things to my Etsy shop. Here are some of the highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Vintage 1960s HASPEL Green Plaid Wash and Wear Summer Sack Jacket w/ Double Vents 38 S. Made in USA.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Vintage Brooks Brothers BROOKSGATE Reddish Brown Herringbone Tweed FITTED Jacket. 40 R. Made in USA.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Vintage Andover Shop Gray Windowpane Tweed Sport Coat 48 L. Made in USA.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ RARE Commemorative Brooks Brothers Emblematic 1986 Harvard President's Associates Harvard College Fund Ivy League Bow Tie. Made in USA. (There is also a matching neck tie being sold separately.)
> 
> The links to my eBay auctions & Etsy shop are in my sig lines. Please let me know if you have any questions or if I can help you with anything.
> 
> Thanks for taking a look!
> -M-


----------



## The Rambler

lol, 32.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Summer Jackets!*

*I have several trad/Ivy summer jackets to pass on today--all at very good prices!*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS.*

International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offer**s.*

*
1) BEAUTIFUL Madras 3/2 sack by Huntington.*

*Claimed!
*
This is terrific! Cut from a lovely lightweight madras (as opposed to the heavyweight madras!  ) which showcases beautifully the sepia coloring that Madras is known for, this is a wonderful 3/2 sack. It's fully lined and half-canvassed, has the classic two-button cuffs, and was made in the USA. It also has a single vent. This does, however, have a couple of minor issues; a small stain by the cuff, as shown, and a small darkish scuff near the right hem, which will certainly come out with dry cleaning. Because of these blemishes this lovely summer classic is just
*
Tagged a 42R, but measurements are:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

   

*2) Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Blazer in wool and mohair*

_*For efdll*_

This is absolutely terrific, and is being sold on behalf of the original owner who wore it very sparingly indeed. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth in wool and mohair from Vitale Barberis Canonico, this is unlined, and features scarlet piping on the interior seams. It has twin vents, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. The shoulders are completely unpadded!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

















  

*3) Bullock & Jones seersucker jacket--PATCH POCKETS!
*
This is wonderful--a classic Trad staple from the quintessential store of the West Coast WASP! Cut in traditional blue and white striping this jacket is fully lined in complementary double-cream lining, this jacket has the ever-desirable patch pockets, a single lining, complementary buttons, and a single vent. It was made in the USA. It is also in excellent condition--it still has the original inspection ticket in the pocket. However, it does have one tiny blemish, as shown, which I found just now. This might well come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged (on hangtag) 46R, and measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+1 3/8)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4










  

Tiny blemish on sleeve:



*4) LOVELY H. Freeman "Waylite" Naturalaire 1960s 3/2 sack in Shadwplaid--Utterly "Mad Men"!*

This is absolutely terrific--and I'm tempted to keep it! Made by H. Freeman in Philadelphia, this is a "Waylite" "Naturalaire" jacket--very, very lightweight and perfect for summer. Cut as a 3/2 sack this is quarter-lined as befits its intended hot-day use, and has a lovely lapel roll. It also has the classic two button cuffs and a single vent. It has very, very natural shoulders--as you'd expect from a Naturalaire! The cloth is wonderful--a dark, deep shadowplaid which is utterly conservative East Coast c. 1962. They really don't make these any more, and while this needs a dry clean to freshen it up it's in Very Good/Excellent condition. This is a steal, since I'm

*asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 40L, and measures*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4












*5) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*

This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












*6) Lovely "Resortweave" 1960's 3/2 summer sack in dark check. Utterly "Mad Men"! *

*Claimed!*

This is another lovely vintage 3/2 sack jacket! Cut from "Resortweave" fabric--extremely lightweight and designed to be worn at a resort, because of course you'd still be wearing your jacket at the beach, wouldn't you?--this jacket is perfect for summer. It was originally sold by Jack Donnelly in Trenton--when Trenton was the place you moved to from the lower-class Princeton (yes, that was rather a while ago...) and Donnelly's rivaled Langrock. The cloth is lovely--a dark, conservative check, perfect for casual business events, such as cocktail parties or social dinners when off-duty. This jacket features lovely pewter-esque buttons, classic two-button cuffs, a single vent, and quarter-lining. It is half-canvassed and Made in the USA, as it dates from when things were. It does need a dry-clean just to freshen it up--it's been in storage for about twenty years--and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 41R; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










*7) Pure Woven Silk Jacket for Woolf Brothers*

Made for Woolf Brothers--the preeminent luxury goods retailer of the Midwest, based in Kansas City--near the end of its life (the stores closed in 1992), this wonderful jacket is cut from a beautifully textured woven silk with strands of black, dark tab, moss green, and bark brown. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, with the sole exception that one of the cuff buttons has a small shear--although this is so clear and flush and smooth that it might well simply be a manufacturing flaw and always been like that. Beautiful!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Panama Hat! Made in USA. Size 7 1/2 - 7 5/8. (XL).*

*THE CLASSIC SUMMER HAT! *This Panama hat was Made in the USA, and is a size 7 1/2 to 7 5/8. It's in excellent condition!

*Asking just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquires welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*










     ​


----------



## C. Sharp

I have a pair of swim trunks I would like to find a home for. They are vintage, no store tag but does have contract maker WPL. They appear to be new(no fading colors still bright) and never worn. (No Junk Funk) They are a predominately blue,red,white and yellow madras, metal closure and side tabs. These trunks would fit a 30 waist maxium and would be more roomy for someone in the 20's. These would be perfect for a boy. Measure about 15-16 flat, Side measure 17 from top of waist band to end of leg normal swim trunk inseam maybe 5 inches or so. Thinking about $30.00 shipped. Feel free to PM me. If there is no interest in a week I will open up to pickers and resellers. https://postimage.org/
photo upload
https://postimage.org/
free picture hosting
https://postimage.org/
image hosting


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming soon... 32rollandrock's Summer Haul!*

*Including a Brooks blazer, a beautiful silk Chester Barrie from England, a 3/2 cotton poplin suit, summer trousers, and many shirts--including handloomed Madras!

*


----------



## ArtVandalay

I just posted a pair of SHELL Cordovan Florsheim Imperials LWBs in 13D in the sales forum. Here's the link:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Florsheim-Imperial-LWB&p=1308636#post1308636


----------



## ArtVandalay

Cordial Churchman double-sided bow tie. 
Pink seersucker on one side, blue seersucker on the other. Classic butterfly. This has never been worn. 








Asking $25 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Resortweave, the Madras, and the H. Freeman shadowplaid have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMDC

Two new offerings for tonight...

Brooks Brother Clark olive chinos
38 x 30
Flat front, no cuff.
Excellent condition--only a few wears in 'em.

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers braces. Navy w/silver-ish grey stripe
Excellent condition

$20 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES! *



TweedyDon said:


> I'll be listing more items shortly, but, before then, here are some remaining items with price drops!
> 
> As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, and ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!*
> *
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> *
> JACKETS AND SUITS!
> 
> 1) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*
> 
> It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) BEAUTIFUL & UNWORN Tweed with subtle overcheck; Polo University by RL. c. 39R. *
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely tweed is almost certainly unworn: ALL of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it's in absolutely excellent condition. Were I an eBay seller I would describe this as being "NWOT".... But since I'm not, I'll use the far more honest description of "almost certainly unworn, and in excellent condition"!
> 
> Now, normally, I tend to avoid RL products, unless they're RLPL or especially beautiful--and this certainly fits the latter category! Made in Canada, this is cut from a beautiful tweed that simply defies description and photography; it's a very, very dark, rich brown with a subtle hint of very dark forest green in the colourway, with a very, very subtle overcheck in single threads of russet and cream. Lovely! My pictures do NOT do this justice at all.... This jacket has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single vent. It also has four button cuffs. The tweed is mid-weight, and given the colourway would be great for the cooler Spring evenings in New England, and absolutely perfect for the Fall!
> 
> *Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged 39R, but please see measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Classic light grey and cream herringbone by Corbin*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *4) NWT Land's End red-and-white pincord. UNWORN.*
> 
> Purchased new, the original owner never even removed the tags from this jacket--so this is genuinely New With Tags. 100% cotton, this lovely jacket is in pincord striping of red and white, which presents as a lovely salmon pink from a distance. It is half-lined in a complementary cream, and is very unstructured, as you'd want from a summer jacket in this weight. The jacket is, of course, in excellent condition, is 100% cotton, and is subtly darted with a three-button front--while not cut as a 3/2 jacket, the top button does have the start of a subtle roll which makes this look like a 1960s high-roll 3/2.5. This has a centre vent.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.
> 
> It originally *cost $250, so how about $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in miniature herringbone*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) TERRIFIC J. Press 3/2 sack pinstripe suit--just $20*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> TROUSERS!!
> 
> *NB: Please note that all waist measurements are taken laid flat at the waist. *
> 
> *NB2: Please also note that all trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!*
> 
> *GROUP 1: Ivy Classics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1) Madras Trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*. It doesn't get much more Ivy Summer than this! Waist 20 1/2, Inseam 28 1/2 (+3 1/3). Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $20, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $14, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 2: Summer Trousers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Zanella, in ivory cream. Made in Italy. *Some minor blemishes to the thigh and cuffs, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. Flat front, and lovely. Good/very Good condition because of noted blemishing, *hence just $10, or offer.* Basically, *FREE *but for shipping costs! Waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 30 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Brooks Brothers Hudson chinos.* *Claimed!
> *
> 
> *GROUP 3: Khakis, and more!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Bills Khakis*. *Claimed!*
> 
> *6) Pal Zileri.* A beautiful pair of summer trousers! Made in Italy. 100% wool with Bemberg lining. Flat front, excellent condition. *Asking just $20, or offer.* Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 30 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Corbin Prime Poplin khakis.Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: ALL OF THESE TROUSERS ARE FLAT-FRONT! *
> 
> 8) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $20
> 
> 
> 
> *COATS!*
> 
> *1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*
> 
> This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!
> 
> Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!
> 
> *Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Tagged a 40L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *
> 
> This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!
> 
> *Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
> Length: 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*
> 
> This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.
> 
> This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as
> 
> *just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16
> Length (BOC): 40 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) J. PRESS Harrington Jacket. Tartan lining. Size L. *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *TIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) NWT Rugby emblematic bowtie. Pristine. Claimed
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $7
> 
> 
> 
> 3) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $7
> 
> 
> 
> 4) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemish, as shown. Claimed!
> 
> 5) Land's End regimental. Excellent. Claimed!
> 
> 6) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $12


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Polo Shirts - Size LARGE*

*All shirts run from GOOD to VERY GOOD condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc; you will find them worn, maybe some fading, pilling, nicks, pin holes, etc.

Let's call them "Distressed"...*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$10 each; 2 for $18; 3 for $25; buy 4 for $30 and the 5th one is FREE!!
ALL 5 for $30!!*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Sage Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; broken in, but no nicks, holes, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: L, 42-44*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30" + 1.5" tail
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************

*Chaps Ralph Lauren Argyle Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; broken in, but no nicks, holes, etc
3 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/vents
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************

*LaCoste Orange Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; broken in, but no nicks, holes, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/vents
100% cotton; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: "7"*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 23"
P2P: 24.5"
BOC: 27" tail
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Fuschia Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; broken in, but no nicks, holes, etc
2 button placket; Hemmed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
100% cotton; Made in Honduras w/ USA fabric
*TAGGED: L, 42-44*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 23"
P2P: 24.5"
BOC: 30" + 1.5" tail
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Rusty Orange Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Good Condition*; broken in; you'll finds some nicks, pin holes, etc.
Some fading on collar (see pics); "Distressed"
2 button placket; Hemmed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
100% cotton; Made USA
*TAGGED: L, 42-44*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 28.5" + 1.5" tail
*PRICE: $10*

*$10 each; 2 for $18; 3 for $25; buy 4 for $30 and the 5th one is FREE!!
ALL 5 for $30!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Ralph Lauren Polo Shirts - Size XXL*

*Shirts run from GOOD+ to VERY GOOD condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$10 each; Both for $17!*

*********************************************

*Ralph Lauren Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; broken in and a bit faded, but no nicks, holes, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
100% cotton; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: XXL*
Neck: 20.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 27.5"
BOC: 30" + 2" tail
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************

*Ralph Lauren Navy/Yellow Striped Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*G+ Condition*; broken in, but you will find some stress wear
at the side seams where the vents start.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
100% cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: XXL*
Neck: 21"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27.5"
BOC: 31" + 2" tail
*PRICE: $10*

*$10 each; Both for $17!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Summer Weight Plaids - Size XL*

While I'm here, I'll give these a bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each, both for $35*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each, both for $35*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Two Ralph Lauren Ties - Repp Stripe*

Bumping the remaining two...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All ties are in VG+ condition, but will need some steam
> to take out wrinkles; otherwise, no spots, stains, tears, snags, etc..*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$10 each; Both for $16*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> *56" x 4"* VG Condition, but definitely needs some steaming
> Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> *Lauren by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> *56" x 3.75"* VG Condition
> Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *$10 each; Both for $16*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*J&M Tassel Loafers and Bally Patent Leather Loafers - Size 12*

These are due for a bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$30 each; Both pairs for $50*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Tassel Loafers, Size 12 M*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; Very light creasing on the uppers, a few light scuffs which should
> come right out with a polish and buff; almost no wear on heels; soles show regular wear,
> but still plenty of life left in them - see the pics! Made in India.
> *SIZE 12 M*
> *PRICE: $30 CONUS*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Bally Patent Leather Loafers, Size 12 M*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; Creasing on the uppers, but no cracks in the japanning; almost no wear on
> heels; soles show regular wear, but still plenty of life left in them - see the pics! Made in France.
> *SIZE 12 M*
> *PRICE: $30 CONUS*
> 
> *$30 each; Both pairs for $50*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Polo Ralph Lauren repp stripe tie - USA. 3.5"/56" - no flaws








Asking $15


----------



## jt2gt

Still looking to move this popover. Neck is 16.5 and sleeves are 34-35. Marked Small, but very full in arms and body. How about $40 shipped CONUS. Great deal on a hard to find popover oxford.


jt2gt said:


> Anyone interested in a Brooks Brothers Blue OC Popover. Just picked it up new from Steve Smith. Its marked Small but it is very full with 24 inch PTP and sleeve are at least 34. No pocket with Fleece symbol on chest. I wish it fit.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> THanks...JT


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> *Including a Brooks blazer, a beautiful silk Chester Barrie from England, a 3/2 cotton poplin suit, summer trousers, and many shirts--including handloomed Madras!*​


*

*​
There better be some in my size. It has been a while since I found anything in my size.


----------



## Christophe

Gentlemen,

I'm offering brand new Alden All-Weather Walkers 10B/D (d width) on the Barrie Last, with crepe soles and leather toe tips. Light Brown or Darker Tan color, slight pebble grain. Again, these are brand new, but have a spot on the sole of the right shoe, about dime sized, where the crepe has a "crater" in it a few millimeters deep, visible in the picture. It will probably go away after the first wearing, and I only noticed it upon close inspection. Does not affect the shoe's comfort. These are tough shoes, and will last decades if properly cared for.

You can check it out here, for $470

PM for more pictures or details if needed.



































__
https://flic.kr/p/7490565170


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490568632


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490566476


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490567506

Asking $200 shipped to your door, very open to any offers or trades. PM me.

Coming soon:
A vintage BB cotton trench, sportshirt, Burberry tweed and sportshirt, 2 Alan Paine Shetlands, and 2 NWT Zegna ties.


----------



## catside

Price drop to $50. Thanks


catside said:


> Since we are still deadstocking here we have an *NOS Dexter* made in the good ol' *USA* shortwings, leather soles, 10D never worn but there is shopwear couple of scratches here and there. This one is eggplant color, a very dark cordovan, calfskin and leather soles.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/dsc00576d.jpg/


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS! OFFERS WELCOMED!*



swb120 said:


> Up for sale are two pairs of shoes:
> 
> 1) *Footjoy black calfskin saddle shoes, size 9.5E, made in USA*. Gorgeous shoes, rarely worn, leather uppers in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$95>$85 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Alden for Brooks Brothers black calfskin full strap loafers, size 12D*, in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking *$70>$60 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB. *Asking $85>$75 shipped*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 41
> Waist: 38
> Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
> Shoulders: 18 ½
> Length: 30 ¾
> Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
> Inseam: 28 ¼
> Outseam: 39 ¾
> Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *Gorgeous 3-piece Cricketeer medium gray pinstripe suit, size 39R* (rely on measurements). Lovely vest. Made in USA. Flat front pants, no cuffs. This is in perfect condition, is a rare 3-piece vintage suit, and is a lovely 60s shade of light-medium gray. *Asking $85>$75 shipped.*
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 41
> Waist: 37
> Sleeves: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
> Shoulders: 17 ½
> Length: 30 ½
> Trouser waist: 33 (2 ½ to let out)
> Inseam: 30 (2 ½ to let out)
> Outseam: 40 ½
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette. *Asking $40>$35 shipped.*
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 42
> Waist: 39
> Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
> Shoulders: 18 ¾
> Length (BOC): 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. *Asking $70>$60 shipped*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 41
> Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
> Shoulders: 19 ½-20
> Length: 30 ½
> Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
> Inseam: 27
> Outseam: 38 3/4
> Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)


----------



## swb120

Up for sale are 4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts in excellent to like new condition:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

Asking $27>*$22 shipped per shirt CONUS; $80 for all four.*


----------



## AMProfessor

*New Brooks Brothers ties and a shirt or two*

Brand new! Brooks Brothers ties: All are $30, shipping included.

1. Gold and navy repp. $30 (linen tie on right is no longer available)



















And hey, nothing says summer to me like wool ties!



















Moving left to right:

1. Green/red/yellow plaid. 3.5" wide, 100% wool.

2. Charcoal grey with tan pinstripe. 2.75" wide. 100% wool. $75 retail price

3. Tan herringbone. 2.75" wide. 100% wool. $75 retail price

The full listing for the ties can be found here.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117759-New-Brooks-Brothers-ties!-Repps-and-wools-and-solids!

Also.....

2 new BB shirts. First one is 15.5/33 extra slim, second is 15.5/34 slim fit. $43 each.










Full listing for shirts is here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Slim-and-Extra-Slim-fits-OCBDs-and-non-irons


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I have a pair of almost-NOS vintage #8 shell wingtips, size 10D, posted in the SALES forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-Cordovan-Wingtips-10D&p=1308437#post1308437


Drop - $230.


----------



## Pink and Green

SouthernLiveOak said:


> Lacoste Polos. Sz. 5. Good condition. $25 per shirt or $100 for all five!
> 
> 
> Castaway Pants. Sz. 34 waist, unhemmed. NWT. $35.*--- SOLD!*
> 
> 
> Marmot Raincoat. Sz. medium. Summer weight. Like new. $30. _*--- SOLD!*_


Interested in these Lacostes. Sent a PM, no response. Hoping seller will see this post.


----------



## Taken Aback

Long time no see, P&G.


----------



## Pink and Green

Lurking, looking for Lacoste as always. Nice to be missed, I think.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop to $145 shipped*

Price drop on these SHELL Cordovan Florsheim Imperials LWBs in 13D in the sales forum. Here's the link:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Florsheim-Imperial-LWB&p=1308636#post1308636








[/QUOTE]


----------



## catside

I have a brand new with tags *Bill's Khakis* khaki *short*, size *42, M2* flat front model. Too large for me. Very nice summer weight cotton poplin. $50 (OBO) gets it shipped to your door. (This would be less than half of MSRP plus shipping/tax.)

I also have an excellent J. Press tan cotton chinos, tagged 36R but shrunk to a 34R (17 and half inches laid flat). R in this case is 31-32 inseam. I think Egyptian cotton it was. I am not going to be able to fit in this thing again. 40 bucks will make it yours. You won't believe in how this thing fits. I'll have to dish 140 to buy a new one on sale unfortunately.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tweedy Don, your mail box is full. Please make space immediately--it's an emergency!


----------



## Patrick06790

Some odds and ends


Sero pinpoint, tagged 16.5 x 33, actual 16 x 32. Chest 49. From Ye Olde Shoppe in Savannah. A muted pink, bit of peach in there. No issues. $25 shipped CONUS.




BB sport shirt, an oldie. Tagged 16.5, actual 16, 11 inch sleeve, 48 chest. No issues. $20 shipped CONUS.




Lands End ribbon belt, medium, 40.5 inches. $12 shipped CONUS. ON HOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Tweedy Don, your mail box is full. Please make space immediately--it's an emergency!


Inbox cleared out, and ready for Trad emergency!


----------



## MicTester

I also posted this in the Sales Forum. 

I am looking for driving shoes in 9.5D. Would appreciate an update if anyone finds a non-China pair.


----------



## Topsider

Here's an excellent copy of the "Gentleman's Guide to Grooming and Style." Published in 2004, this is a timeless reference on mens' clothing. Packed full of superb photographs, this is a book that no man who cares about clothing should be without.

This copy is in excellent condition, with only some minor corner bumps and shelf wear to the cover. There's a small oval patch on the lower-right hand corner of the front cover where the shiny finish is dulled, where I think there must've been a sticker of some kind. You can only see it at a certain angle. Otherwise, this looks like a copy you'd buy brand-new in a bookstore. This retailed for $25 new. I'm offering it here for half that - $12, which includes shipping in the CONUS. *SOLD*

357 pages. 10.3 x 8.3 x 1.4 inches.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ One of the all-time great menswear books. That should be snapped up quickly!


----------



## catside

NOS Dexter shortwings are sold. Thanks.


----------



## jt2gt

3 pairs of Cole Haan driver style loafers. 8.5D. Suede, british tan and black. Great condition, little wear.

$35 each pair shipped CONUS or take all 3 pairs for $90 shipped CONUS.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Price Drop!*

*Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia - $30* *shipped CONUS >>> $25 *

An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.

Measurements:

Neck: 15.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches


----------



## swb120

Footjoy 9.5E saddles and Cricketeer 39R 3 piece suit are now claimed...thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ For some reason I can't edit my listing above. The BB madras and the LE belt are claimed; Sero shirt remains


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Polo Shirts - Size LARGE & XXL*

Update and consolidation...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts run from GOOD to VERY GOOD condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc; you will find them worn, maybe some fading, pilling, nicks, pin holes, etc.
> 
> Let's call them "Distressed"...*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$10 each; 2 for $18; 3 for $25; all 4 for $30!!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Sage Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; broken in, but no nicks, holes, etc
> 2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
> 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: L, 42-44*
> Neck: 18"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 30" + 1.5" tail
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Chaps Ralph Lauren Argyle Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; broken in, but no nicks, holes, etc
> 3 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/vents
> 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: L*
> Neck: 19"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 23"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Fuschia Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; broken in, but no nicks, holes, etc
> 2 button placket; Hemmed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras w/ USA fabric
> *TAGGED: L, 42-44*
> Neck: 18.5"
> S2S: 23"
> P2P: 24.5"
> BOC: 30" + 1.5" tail
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Rusty Orange Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Good Condition*; broken in; you'll finds some nicks, pin holes, etc.
> Some fading on collar (see pics); "Distressed"
> 2 button placket; Hemmed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
> 100% cotton; Made USA
> *TAGGED: L, 42-44*
> Neck: 18.5"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 28.5" + 1.5" tail
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Red Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; broken in and a bit faded, but no nicks, holes, etc
> 2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
> 100% cotton; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: XXL*
> Neck: 20.5"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 27.5"
> BOC: 30" + 2" tail
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LaCoste Orange Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Navy/Yellow Striped Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *$10 each; 2 for $18; 3 for $25; all 4 for $30!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Boat Shoes for The Smaller Footed Trad...*

Someone must know a mini-trad or trad-in-training that could use a decent pair of boat shoes for cheap!

Probably the last price drop and bump for these before they head off to feeBay...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LLB Handsewn Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 8 M*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; some mild creasing out front.
> When I found these, they were kinda dusty and dry, so I cleaned them up,
> tree'd them, let them dry out, and then conditioned them with ;
> water, salt, sun, even a forest fire... these shoes are ready to go right out of the box!
> *SIZE 8 M*
> 
> *PRICE: $25 > $22 > $20 CONUS* (I will also consider trade for red/yellow based repp stripe ties.)
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Brooks Brothers 15.5/34 Slim Fit Shirts*

I have two Brooks Brothers slim fit shirts, sized 15.5/34 and unaltered. I never wear them.

First, an ecru OCBD (non-non-iron), made in USA of recent vintage, which looks new. I purchased it on this exchange a few months ago and find myself reaching for white instead. But I know some folks like this color.

Second, not a true OCBD, but nice to have in a pinch. Pinpoint, non-iron, with a button-down collar. I have washed it, but I'm not sure I've ever worn it. It seems I prefer wrinkles.

$30 each, shipped, or $50 for both. Thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have several trad/Ivy summer jackets to pass on today--all at very good prices!*
> 
> *AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS.*
> 
> International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offer**s.*
> 
> *
> 1) BEAUTIFUL Madras 3/2 sack by Huntington.*
> 
> *Claimed!
> *
> *2) Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Blazer in wool and mohair*
> 
> _*For efdll*_
> 
> This is absolutely terrific, and is being sold on behalf of the original owner who wore it very sparingly indeed. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth in wool and mohair from Vitale Barberis Canonico, this is unlined, and features scarlet piping on the interior seams. It has twin vents, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. The shoulders are completely unpadded!
> 
> *Asking just $55, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 45R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Bullock & Jones seersucker jacket--PATCH POCKETS!
> *
> This is wonderful--a classic Trad staple from the quintessential store of the West Coast WASP! Cut in traditional blue and white striping this jacket is fully lined in complementary double-cream lining, this jacket has the ever-desirable patch pockets, a single lining, complementary buttons, and a single vent. It was made in the USA. It is also in excellent condition--it still has the original inspection ticket in the pocket. However, it does have one tiny blemish, as shown, which I found just now. This might well come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Tagged (on hangtag) 46R, and measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+1 3/8)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny blemish on sleeve:
> 
> 
> 
> *4) LOVELY H. Freeman "Waylite" Naturalaire 1960s 3/2 sack in Shadwplaid--Utterly "Mad Men"!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *5) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*
> 
> This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just
> 
> *$22, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Lovely "Resortweave" 1960's 3/2 summer sack in dark check. Utterly "Mad Men"! *
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *7) Pure Woven Silk Jacket for Woolf Brothers*
> 
> Made for Woolf Brothers--the preeminent luxury goods retailer of the Midwest, based in Kansas City--near the end of its life (the stores closed in 1992), this wonderful jacket is cut from a beautifully textured woven silk with strands of black, dark tab, moss green, and bark brown. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, with the sole exception that one of the cuff buttons has a small shear--although this is so clear and flush and smooth that it might well simply be a manufacturing flaw and always been like that. Beautiful!
> 
> *Asking just $39, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have two lovely summer suits to pass on today!
> *
> As always, *prices include shipping in CONUS*, and *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) CLASSIC SUMMER IVY SUIT! Brooks Brothers 3/2 pincord sack.*
> 
> This is lovely! A classic Ivy /Trad summer suit, this blue and white striped pincord is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack. It is half-lined and appears to be half-canvassed, and features the classic two button cuffs. It features a single rear vent and has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front, and cuffed--of course! As with all pincords and seersuckers, this could easily be worn as an odd jacket or as odd trousers. This was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> It is in excellent condition; the only mar is a very very faint mark on the lapel, as shown, which will possibly come out with dry-cleaning--and in any case is hardly noticeable.
> 
> *Asking just $39, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> Waist: 19 1/4 (laid flat)
> Inseam: 30 1/3 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) SUMMER CLASSIC! Irish Linen Suit, c. 46R. Half-canvassed and in BEAUTIFUL condition! *
> 
> Cut from Irish Moygashel linen, this suit has a beautiful hand and wonderful drape--just as you'd want from a linen suit! This suit is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a lovely shade of light olive--my pictures really don't do this justice at all. It features three button cuffs, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. the trousers are pleated and uncuffed. The fabric exhibits no signs of wrinkling at all, so I suspect that this was worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in beautiful condition!
> 
> As with all linens, pincords, and seersuckers, this could be worn as an odd jacket or odd trousers, as well as a suit.
> 
> *Asking just $45, shipped in CONUS, or offer. AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeev: 24 5/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> Waist: 21
> Inseam: 28 (+2 1/4)


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP!*



TweedyDon said:


> *THE CLASSIC SUMMER HAT! *This Panama hat was Made in the USA, and is a size 7 1/2 to 7 5/8. It's in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $24, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquires welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Really great vintage style trad sterling silver (likely plate) buckle for 1" straps.

Unsure of the origins they came out of an estate sale. Marked 1921 and Nickle Silver.

Un-monogrammed, can be done by a competent trophy shop or jeweler.

Measures Approx: 1.75"+ x 1"+

$old


----------



## godan

EastVillageTrad said:


> Really great vintage style trad sterling silver (likely plate) buckle for 1" straps.
> 
> Unsure of the origins they came out of an estate sale. Marked 1921 and Nickle Silver.
> 
> Un-monogrammed, can be done by a competent trophy shop or jeweler.
> 
> Measures Approx: 1.75"+ x 1"+
> 
> $35 plus shipping


I claim to know a bit about buckles of this type. Dated 1921 and unmonogrammed, this is an excellent buckle at a very fair price, If I did not already own about ten of them, I would buy it. Someone else should - quickly.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops on many remaining items--ALL PRICES INCLUDE CONUS SHIPPING, AND OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

BELTS:

**1) Green surcingle belt with stripes.* A lovely summer belt! Unknown maker; nice leather ends, brass buckle. Measures 41 1/4 end to end without the buckle. *Asking $11, or offer.*



*2) Blue surcingle by Nautica*. Excellent condition. Nice leather and heavy brass buckle. Measures 39 7/8 excluding buckle. *Askng $12, or offer. *

 

*3) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER BELT*! A Leatherman, with yachts in full sail on it. Made in USA. Excellent condition, except for two closed pinpricks on the leather end. Size 34. Measures 37 1/4, excluding buckle. *Asking $14.*

    

*SUMMER JACKETS!*

*1) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.

It originally *cost $250, so how about JUST $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *










*Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $28, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

       

*SHOES!*

*1) MAJOR DROP! DEADSTOCK! 1940s or 1950s white bucks with hard red rubber sole. Size 10M. *

You WILL NOT be seeing another pair like this anytime soon! These are ORIGINAL late 1940s or late 1950s white bucks, with the classic red rubber sole. The quality of these far, far surpasses what passes for bucks today. The leather is solid and durable rather than soft nubuck, and the soles are FANTASTIC--a beautiful deep shade of classic summer red, and made from very, very hard, real rubber--think the rubber of a 1940s medicine ball for GI exercises rather than the soft Vibram rubber that's so common today. Frankly, the soles alone are the worth the price--they're gorgeous, seriously tough and durable, and absolutely beautiful... I've yet to see their equal anywhere in any other pair of bucks.

These shoes were recently purchased at a specialist store in NYC that focuses on deadstock American clothing and handmade "new vintage"items using original materials and made to original specifications. These shoes are genuinely deadstock, and have been worn precisely ONCE by their original (2000s) owner. THEY WERE THE LAST PAIR AVAILABLE, and their original owner paid a small fortune for them.

There is no size listed, but the original owner is a 9 1/2, and puts these (accurately) at a 10M.

I suspect that he could easily recoup his cost with profit, but he's asked me to price them to move quickly so that they secure a new, appreciative home where they'll be worn. So, I'm asking just *$85 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, with LOWER OFFERS BEING VERY WELCOME! *The only condition is that you buy them for yourself, not for resale! 

You honestly won't find another pair of shoes like this anytime soon, if ever, so if they're your size snap them up!



















 ​
*2) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*

Absolutely excellent condition! Original price sticker of $150 still attached and legible on sole; these were worn very rarely.

*Asking just $40, or offer.*










   ​
*3) Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*

These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $45, or offer.*










    ​
*4) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $13, BASICALLY FREE, BUT FOR SHIPPING COST!*

  

*5) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $22, or offer.*

      

*
SHIRTS!*​
*1) Handwoven Madras. Size 15-15 1/2. *Land's End. Beautiful soft vegetable dye colours! Made in USA. Asking $14, or offer.

  

2) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $14, or offer.

 

*3) Handwoven Madras. Size L. By Arrow. *SOLD

4*) McLaughlin of Princeton seersucker-y shirt. Size L. *Beautiful--and cost a fortune new! Chest 24 1/2; sleeve c. 35. A terrific summer shirt. Asking just $15, or offer.

  

*5) Lacoste. Size 45. Made in France! *Crocodile, Lacoste buttons. Beautiful! Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve c. 35. Asking just $16, or offer.

   

*6) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $15, or offer.

 

*7) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $16, or offer.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $14, or offer.

 

*9) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*10) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $14, or offer.

 

*11) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $14, or offer.

 

*TROUSERS!
*
*1) Madras Trousers by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*. It doesn't get much more Ivy Summer than this! Waist 20 1/2, Inseam 28 1/2 (+3 1/3). Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking $16, or offer.*

  

*2) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $14, or offer.*

   

*3) Pal Zileri.* A beautiful pair of summer trousers! Made in Italy. 100% wool with Bemberg lining. Flat front, excellent condition. *Asking just $18, or offer.* Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 30 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.

  

4) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.

  

5) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $18

 

6) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $20

  

*COATS!*

*1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*

This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!

Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 49










      

*2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $80, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










   
  

*3) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*M**ORE SHIRTS!!*

*1) Linen shirt. Size XXL*. Light periwinkle blue. Excellent condition. $15, or offer.

 

2*) Irish linen shirt size XXL.* Creamy white. Excellent condition. $15, or offer.

 

*3) Check cotton.* Size XL? measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition. $14, or offer.

 

*4) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford.* 17-34. Excellent condition! $14

 

*5) Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34/35.* Excellent condition! $15

 

*6) Polo polo! The classic. Size L. *Excellent. $12, or offer.

 

7) Polo polo. SOLD

*8) Falconnable sweater--crewneck, lightweight, perfect for layering! *Designed in France and made in Italy. Size L. Asking $18, or offer.

 

*9) NWT Brooks Brothers madras.* Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $22

Measurements: Chest: 26 1/2, Sleeve c. 36

   

*10) Brooks Brothers straight collar.* 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $16

 

*11) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34.* Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $8

  

*12) Paul Stuart. 15-32. *Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $10


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties!*










*I have a few lovely tradly ties to pass on today, perfect for summer!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS--and offers are very welcome!*

1) *Crickets/Grasshoppers emblematic*. Silk/poly blend. Excellent condition. Asking $12, or offer.

 

2) *Tree Frogs emblematic*. SOLD

3) *Whales emblematic*. The perfect trad summer tie! No fabric content, but probably silk/poly. Made for the New Bedford, Massachusetts Whaling Museum--very New England! Excellent condition. Asking $12, or offer.

 

4)*Lovely Irish linen tie*. By Rooster. Excellent condition! Asking $14, or offer.

  

*From JoeTradly*:

1) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $10 > 8

 

2) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $8 > 7

  

3) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $10 > 8

 

4) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $12 > 10

 

5) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $15 > 12


----------



## roman totale XVII

NOS Madras pants now $30!


roman totale XVII said:


> Some summer staples to move out of my closet. All in excellent condition. Prices are Paypal personal & include shipping. Send me a PM if you would like any further info.
> 
> NOS Madras pants. Certainly vintage and almost certainly never worn. Made in USA. Nice slubby material. Will they or won't they bleed? I have no idea, but very nice pants with split waistband construction.
> 
> 36" waist with about another 2" to give
> 29" inseam (plain hemmed) with 2" underneath
> 11.5" rise (outseam less inseam)
> 
> $35 CONUS


BB broadcloth fun shirt 16.5" R

Excellent condition - no issues whatsoever. A 1980's vintage according to Mr Heavy Tweed Jacket

GONE - THANKS


----------



## ArtVandalay

Polo Ralph Lauren repp stripe tie - USA. 3.5"/56" - no flaws








Drop to $13


----------



## Topsider

*Bills Khakis Original Twill Short - Khaki*

100% combed cotton twill weighs a stout 8.5 ounces per square yard, providing cast iron durability and versatility year round. It retains a clean sharp crease for days when professionally laundered, or machine-washes to a casual look. Zipper fly. Machine washable. Made in USA.

*Size: 38 M1S*

The M1 is Bills fullest cut. These retail for $95.00. This pair, which is in excellent (like new) condition, can be yours for less than a third of that: $30, including shipping in CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## Topsider

*Randolph Engineering P3 Eyeglass/Sunglass Frames*

Standard issue for submariners in the U.S. Navy.

Model P3C, 47mm lens width, gold color, 140mm skull temples. Brand new, unworn, without lenses. Hard case included. Michael Bastian's sunglass version retails for $175. These can be yours for $40, including shipping in CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drop on these Drop to *$132* or offer on these SHELL Cordovan Florsheim Imperials LWBs in 13D in the sales forum. Here's the link:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Florsheim-Imperial-LWB&p=1308636#post1308636


----------



## sbdivemaster

*J&M Tassel Loafers - Size 12 M*

Update...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Price include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Tassel Loafers, Size 12 M*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; Very light creasing on the uppers, a few light scuffs which should
> come right out with a polish and buff; almost no wear on heels; soles show regular wear,
> but still plenty of life left in them - see the pics! Made in India.
> *SIZE 12 M*
> *PRICE: $30 CONUS*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Bally Patent Leather Loafers, Size 12 M*
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Ralph Lauren Red Polo - XXL*

Another update... Only the red XXL polo left!



sbdivemaster said:


> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Red Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; broken in and a bit faded, but no nicks, holes, etc
> 2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom w/tail
> 100% cotton; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: XXL*
> Neck: 20.5"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 27.5"
> BOC: 30" + 2" tail
> *PRICE: $10*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Sage Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Chaps Ralph Lauren Argyle Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Fuschia Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Rusty Orange Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LaCoste Orange Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Navy/Yellow Striped Polo*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Pink and Green

Hopefully I snagged this belt buckle from EVT. Your advice is well timed.


----------



## Tilton

dexconstruct said:


> *Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia - $30* *shipped CONUS >>> $25 *
> 
> An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Neck: 15.5 inches
> Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
> Shoulder: 18.5 inches
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches


Good to see this stuff making it out that far. I know Larry Davidson and he runs a great shop. My office used to be almost right above his flagship store in downtown Roanoke.


----------



## Orgetorix

Another drop on these - to $215 shipped.



Orgetorix said:


> I have a pair of almost-NOS vintage #8 shell wingtips, size 10D, posted in the SALES forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-Cordovan-Wingtips-10D&p=1308437#post1308437


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD

Polos... Left, BB University Fit (slim fit) in Light Green, size Medium. Never worn. Center, BB Performance Polo Origional Fit, Burgundy, size Medium, 1 wearing, like new condition. Right, PRL Custom Fit (slim fit) Hunter Green, size Medium. Never Worn. $12.50/ shipped Conus. All 3 for $35.


----------



## Reptilicus

*PRL Sport Shirts*

Madras sold

Like new, 1 or 2 wearings. PRL LS Button-down, Pink with Blue stripe, classic fit Size Medium. PRL SS Madras, classic fit, Size Medium. 12.50/conus. Both for $23. More pics here: https://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad150/reptilicus_photos/PRL Pink Madras/


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Two new offerings for tonight...
> 
> Brooks Brother Clark olive chinos
> 38 x 30
> Flat front, no cuff.
> Excellent condition--only a few wears in 'em.
> 
> *$19 conus
> *


----------



## CMDC

Is it as hot where you are as it is here in DC??? If so, you're looking for some tradly clothes to keep you cool. Well, here's one piece.

Brooks Brothers Irish Linen ls bd sport shirt in white. Excellent condition

Size XL

$20 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

*A THE-HEAT-HAS-GONE-TO-MY-HEAD SALE!!!!!!!!*

Mostly shirts today, with $5 discount offered for multiple purchases, which is to say, pay full price for first (most expensive) item and take $5 off each and every other item.

First, a couple things for below the waist to keep one comfy in hot weather.

A pair of patch madras shorts by J. Crew. Standard issue, flat front, zero flaws, 33 waist, just $10 CONUS.












A pair of as-new blue/white seersucker flat-front trousers in 36/32 by Ralph Lauren. All cotton, of course, with a watch pocket and priced to go at just $15 CONUS.












A Lacoste polo shirt, orange, in size 7, which is Lacoste for "large." Zero issues, $15 CONUS












A Ralph Lauren madras shirt in size medium, like new, $12 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers button-down sport shirt, size large, non-iron. As new, just $12 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers button-down sport shirt, size large, must-iron, zero flaws, just $12 CONUS












This Paul Stuart dress shirt is, in my opinion, utterly sick. It is made in Canada and is size 17/36. The only sign that it's ever been worn is a fresh laundry tag. Other than that, it is absolutely mint. Point collar, breast pocket, mitered cuffs and dual yoke in back. Wear it proudly for just $15 CONUS.












A pinpoint button-down standard-issue by Brooks Brothers in 16/33, must iron. Zero issues. It's yours for just $15 CONUS.












A Brooks Brothers pinpoint must-iron button-down dress shirt in 16.5/33. There is a tiny mill flaw, pictured, on the collar that I would deem insignificant, but is nonetheless pointed out in the interest of full disclosure. I suspect that it will disappear with time and laundering. Due to the flaw, this is priced at just $10 CONUS.













A point collar dress shirt by Brooks Brothers with a label I've not seen before. This must-iron shirt has no breast pocket and is size 16/32-33. It's yours for just $12 CONUS.












A Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button-down shirt, must iron. I believe this has the much sought-after unlined collar, although I have never paid much attention to such things. It is 16/34 and, aside from laundry tags and the prior owner's name written inside the collar (invisible when worn), it is as-new. This is ivory or, as the hipsters say, ecru, and can be yours for just $15 CONUS.












This must-iron Brooks Brothers point-collar shirt is made of a cloth that presents as broadcloth, which is getting tough to find. It has French cuffs and measures 16/34. Own it for just $12 CONUS.












This custom-made Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button-down shirt in red university stripe is nothing short of pristine. It measures 16.5/33 and 28 inches from pit-to-pit, just what the doctor ordered for those who prefer the traditional full-cut shirt that made Brooks famous. It's yours for the low, low price of just $15 CONUS












A Brook Brothers pinpoint button-down shirt, non-iron, in 15.5/32-33. Zero issues. This shirt is ivory, or ecru. Take it for just $12 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers orange-and-white striped sport shirt in medium, non-iron. Take it for just $12 CONUS.












Call it pinpoint, call it broadcloth, this Brooks Brothers must-iron button-down shirt measures 17/33 and can be yours for just $12.












And finally, a bit of continental flair with this made-in-Italy point-collar shirt by Canali. This one is a beauty, with zero flaws and mitered cuffs. Tagged a 16.5 neck, and the sleeves measure 34 inches. This one will make you understand why they say that man cannot live by Brooks Brothers alone. Own it for just $25 CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

Further drops on these. Discounts on multiple purchases. Can't believe the must irons are still here...



CMDC said:


> *A BIG BROOKS BROTHERS BONANZA!!!*
> 
> Many offerings in different sizes. All are in excellent condition with no flaws, including a few in like new condition.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue ocbd
> 15 x 34
> Unlined collar
> 
> *$15 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt--white w/red and blue check
> 15.5 x 32/3
> 
> *$15 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white ocbd
> 17 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd
> 17 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink ocbd
> 17.5 x 33
> Like new condition
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt. White w/blues, green, and yellow
> Size L
> 
> *$14 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club mercerized polo
> Salmon color
> Size M
> 
> *$12 conus*


----------



## Christophe

More items for sale.
First up, a like new Burberry light tweed jacket. 40R. Fabric is rather light tweed, extremely soft and almost silky, so perfect for fall/early winter. Brownish tan with olive, maroon, and navy checks. 2 button darted, double vent, 4 button cuff, and pretty soft shoulders. 100% wool, made in USA, I believe by Hickey Freeman. It is possibly unworn, the lapels roll softly, and the lining is uncreased. 
Here are measurements:
pit to pit: 22
shoulders across: 19
length: 30.25
sleeve length down the seam: 23.5 plus 1 under
Lapels: 3.5 at widest.

Pics:











__
https://flic.kr/p/7490583228


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490581842


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490584464

Given it's condition, how about $80 shipped?

Next, Brooks Brothers Makers blackwatch plaid sportshirt, in spring/summer broadcloth. 16.5R. It is old, with a 6 button front and perfect collar roll, but no fraying/stains. Made in USA. 
Measurements:
neck: 16.5
sleeve: 33.5
p2p: 27
Pics:











__
https://flic.kr/p/7490630878


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490629524


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490632128

Asking $20 shipped.

More, 2 Alan Paine shetland wool sweaters. Tagged 42 and 44, but measure about the same. Bright red is piling a bit, but it can be shaved off easily. Tan and Burgundy with thin navy stripes is perfect. Nice and warm, both Made in England.
Measurements:
Red:
p2p 23
sleeve 20.5 from underarm.
length 28.5
Striped:
p2p 22.5
sleeve 20 from underarm
length 28

Pics:



















__
https://flic.kr/p/7490615198


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490618758


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490617624


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490616472

$50 shipped for the pair, or $30 each.

Also, Man in Wool double breasted flannel navy blazer. 6 button front darted, 3 button cuff, double vent. 100% wool, nice and heavy. In great shape, no issues, just a reliable fall/winter blazer. 
No tagged size, so Measurements:
p2p 20.5
length 30
shoulder 18
sleeve 20 plus .75 under
lapels 4 at the peak, a bit narrow for a DB. 
Pics:











__
https://flic.kr/p/7490591494


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490594112


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490592828

Asking $35 shipped.

Finally, a Burberry novacheck flannel button down shirt. Pretty light flannel, so not for heavy winter use. 100% cotton, made in USA, tagged L. The plaid is not big, and has nice black Mother of Pearl buttons. 
Measurements:
neck 16.5
sleeve 33.5
p2p 26
Pics:











__
https://flic.kr/p/7490642122


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490643306


__
https://flic.kr/p/7490644422

Asking $20 shipped, or $10 with the BB shirt above.

Sorry for the long post, but there's even more to come! Also, the 10D Alden Walkers a few pages back are still available, drop to $180. 
PM with any offers or trades, I am highly open to offers or questions.

Edit: how to you guys get pictures to show? All mine do is link, not post thumbnails.
Edited Edit: got it! check out the links for more pics


----------



## Taken Aback

With Flickr, it's a bit more tricky. Click one of the links, then right click to choose a size. Essentially, you need to keep right-clicking until you get a link that ends in the file extension (.jpg). At that point, you can copy it and post it here within


----------



## Christophe

Taken Aback said:


> With Flickr, it's a bit more tricky. Click one of the links, then right click to choose a size. Essentially, you need to keep right-clicking until you get a link that ends in the file extension (.jpg). At that point, you can copy it and post it here within tags.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

SouthernLiveOak said:


> Lacoste Polos. Sz. 5. Good condition. $25 per shirt or $100 for all five!
> 
> 
> Castaway Pants. Sz. 34 waist, unhemmed. NWT. $35.*--- SOLD!*
> 
> 
> Marmot Raincoat. Sz. medium. Summer weight. Like new. $30. _*--- SOLD!*_


All the Lacoste polos have sold.


----------



## tonylumpkin

NOS without tags Geoffrey Scott 15/33 blue OCBD. As best I can determine, Geoffrey Scott was a British retailer of Made in the USA trad clothing. This shirt has never been worn or laundered. Asking $27.50 shipped CONUS











*AND REMAINING AVAILABLE*

Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack in gray flannel with white and burgundy pinstripes. An absolutely beautiful suit in excellent condition. Full canvas construction. Hand sewn button holes. Flat front trousers. Tagged a 39 R, but take note of a short inseam. Asking $85* >>NOW $70 *shipped CONUS

JACKET
Chest: 21" (measured across the front at the arm pits)
Sleeves: 24" (2" to let out)
Shoulders: 18" (measured seam to seam)
Length: 30" (measured from the bottom of the collar)
TROUSERS
Waist 17.5" (measured across the waist laying flat)
Inseam 26" 2.75" turned under








[/URL]

NOS Alan McAfee burgundy tassels loafers 10 D which, I believe, is UK sizing. Asking $97.50 *>>NOW $80 >>NOW $70* shipped CONUS








[/URL] [/URL]

*A very nice pair of tan, pebble grain PTBs. Storm welted with double leather soles. Size 12 EEE. These are from The Factory Store, which I believe was Hanover. I can't find anything that would make them seconds. Asking $65 >>NOW $55 >>NOW $45 shipped CONUS
*








[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]

*Keith Highlander, made in the US, brown saddles. VERY light wear to the Vibram soles. Size 8 M. Asking $47.50 >>NOW $40 >>NOW $35 >>NOW $30 shipped CONUS
*








[/URL]


----------



## mhj

Still Available



mhj said:


> Beautiful pink with blue stripe Hyde Park OCBD, excellent condition
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> You're especially in luck if your initials happen to EJL, as there is an indiscreet monogram on the cuff
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Asking $25 or best offer.


----------



## mhj

BUMP AGAIN



mhj said:


> * PRICE DROPS *
> 
> Originally Posted by *mhj* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1304551#post1304551 *
> 
> Haspel Gray Poplin Suit*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Shoulders 20.5"
> Pit to Pit 44"
> Sleeve 24"
> BOC 30.5"
> Ventless
> 
> Trousers
> Waist 36"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> Pleated and cuffed
> 
> $75.00 OBO Mint condition > *$55.00* *OBO*
> 
> *Jefferey Banks Suit 48 R*-Medium Gray Pinstripe
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Shoulder 21"
> Pit to Pit 48"
> BOC 30.5"
> Ventless
> 
> Trousers
> Waist 44"
> Inseam 28" cuffed
> 
> $80 OBO Mint condition > *$60 OBO*
> 
> *Jos. Bank Signature Gold 48R Charcoal Gray (maybe not so trad)*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Shoulder 21"
> Pit to Pit 50"
> Sleeve 25"
> BOC 31."
> Center vent
> 
> Trousers
> 
> Waist 44"
> Inseam 28" cuffed
> 
> $80 OBO > *$60 OBO*
> 
> *HSM Brown Tweed Jacket 46R*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> Shoulders 21"
> Pit to Pit 48"
> Sleeve 22.5"
> BOC 30"
> 
> $50 OBO > *$40 OBO*
> 
> *Florsheim Black LWB 11 EEE*
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> Vintage-about 20 years old, I bought them as NOS 8 months ago and are in excellent condition. Very little wear. $80 OBO > *$60 OBO*
> 
> Please PM me for more photos, measurements, questions, offers, etc.
> ​


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Shirts sold.*

All of my BB shirts above have been passed along. Thank you all.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*MOVING SALE*

I'll be moving at the end of the month so I'm going to try and unload a few items over the next couple weeks that don't get a lot of wear or don't quite fit.

*J**AB 3/2 madras sack ~44L*. SOLD

*Cordial Churchman double-sided seersucker bow tie. *
SOLD


----------



## Mike Petrik

PM sent re JAB 3/2 madras sack ~44L


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Must...resist...madras sack...

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

vwguy said:


> ^^^ Must...resist...madras sack...
> 
> Brian


I should've resisted the last holiday BBQ.


----------



## Pentheos

*1. Allen Edmonds "Walden" size 13E*

Practically new condition, marked W (on the inside) to prevent retail return, worn probably less than 3 times (I wore them once and the fit isn't right for me). These strike me as not really all that wide, and so would also work for a D width. Asking $60.00 CONUS.



















*2. Allen Edmonds "Concord" size 12EEE*

Very good condition, purchased new by me. Worn 10 or so times, this last doesn't work for my foot. Asking $60.00 CONUS.



















*3. LL Bean "Maine Hunting Shoe" (the original) 13N*

Bought these used from Tweedy Don, I need a wide width. Medium wear, but these will be serviceable for a decade or more. Asking $18.00 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*NOW THAT THE HEAT WAVE HAS BROKEN, TIME FOR SOME SPORT COATS (INCLUDING TWEED)!!!
*
To celebrate the debut of Chris, my new made-in-England (thank you very much) convertible mannequin that looks equally swell in tux or evening gown, with a twist of appropriate knobs (no pun intended, and don't you wish you could melt away inches that easily) the fun continues with $5 discounted from each and every item after the first purchase (with the first purchase being the most costly one, just like at Joseph A. Bank), and this includes items from yesterday's listings. But please don't ask about the OCBD must-iron BB ecru shirt, which I could have sold a dozen times...

First up, some treasures for the larger gentleman, starting with this navy Oxxford blazer. Tagged 48R from Neiman Marcus, single vent with four-button sleeves and two-button front, this darted bad boy is simply gorgeous, with subtle pick stitching that my camera couldn't capture because it doesn't scream "Look at all this pick stitching!" Super 100s fabric, and that's truth: The hand on this is just lovely, and it pained me greatly that it doesn't fit. My pain is your gain, however, as this gem can live in your closet for the low, low price of just $45 CONUS. Actual hand measurements are: pit to pit, 25.25 inches; shoulder width, 20.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; sleeve length, 26 inches with another 1.5 inches possible.














Next, a made-to-measure Brooks Brothers navy blazer, single vent, three-button sleeve, two-button front, darted. This being a custom garment, there is no size tag, but it is, by my rough estimate, a 48R. Your opportunity to own something really, really cool with no guilt. Measurements are: pit to pit, 26 inches; shoulder width, 20.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another 1.5 inches possible.














If you fly a lot and want to spread some TNSIL love throughout the globe, here's your chance. Sure, it's a blend, but this 3/2 navy sack blazer is also bullet-proof, made in the USA and will look crisp, fresh and wrinkle-free for darn near forever, no matter how many times you have to stuff it in the overhead compartment because the plane is full and the dealy-bob that's supposed to put out air doesn't put out any air. This made-in-USA blazer has two-button sleeves and two patch pockets. It's tagged 48R, actual measurements are: Pit to pit, 24.5 inches; shoulder width, 20.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches, with another two inches possible. $30 CONUS.












Next, a Paul Stuart blazer in forest green that is both stunning and flawless. Features silver (not sterling, so far as I know) polished buttons for a truly classic look, with a two-button front and four-button sleeve. It is tagged 46 XL/XT and Super 100--the fabric suggests flannel. Made in Canada. Hand measurements: pit-to-pit, 24.25 inches; shoulder width, 20 inches; length from bottom of collar, 33.5 inches; sleeve length, 26.25 with another 2 inches possible. This can be yours for just $30 CONUS.












Next, a Ralph Lauren guncheck/plaid/call-it-what-you-will tweed sport coat that is simply spectacular. Made in USA, blue label Polo with a two-button front and four-button sleeves. Darted. Hating that it won't work for me. Yours for just $40 CONUS. No size tag, but measurements are: pit-to-pit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 18.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 23.5 inches with another 1.75 inches possible.












The next two jackets, sadly, have flaws. But nothing major. Nonetheless, less-than-perfect equates to big savings. Let the fun begin with a vintage Harris Tweed by Joseph A. Bank (when JAB was every bit as good as BB) sport coat. This one is darted, with four-button sleeves and a two-button front, and the buttons (sorry, I neglected to take close-ups) are leather and chocolate in color--absolutely first class and flawless. The flaw is on a sleeve and pictured. In my defense, I missed it because it blended so well with the tweed. But it is there. Looks to be a moth nibble--it's on a sleeve, and the third-to-last photo (the close-up) best captures both the damage and the glory of the weave. This coat can be yours for just $15 CONUS. The tag mentions 42, but actual measurements are, pit-to-pit, 21.5 inches; shoulder width, 18.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.25 inches, with another 1.5 inches possible.












And, finally, this sport coat by Lands End. It's old-school LE lambswool, made in USA, but I did not notice the flaw until I brought it home. I would wear this in a heart beat if it fit, but it does not, so you can wear it proudly for just $12 CONUS. Tagged measurement is 41L, actual measurements are pit-to-pit, 21.5 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32.5 inches; sleeve length, 26.25 inches with another two inches possible.


----------



## CMDC

^That Bozo is kind of freaking me out. I don't know how you can have that thing in your house.


----------



## Taken Aback

Just finished _It_? 

32 tempts me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thank you for noticing. I purchased said Bozo at GW after a particularly challenging day at the office. It was my intention to put the figure on my desk, but, as luck would have it, I found another job before I could take action. Mrs. 32, however, took a shining to Mister Bozo, and so he will remain, at least for the time being, in my as-it-were photo studio, which really isn't much of a photo studio



CMDC said:


> ^That Bozo is kind of freaking me out. I don't know how you can have that thing in your house.


----------



## drlivingston

I didn't realize that their was clothing in the pictures. I was hopelessly transfixed on Bozo. Kinda mesmerizing.


----------



## dorji

^That's when he pounces. Some nice stuff you have there 32.

For me, two red ties. $30 for the pair. BB#1 in red, regular length 58"ish, 3.5 in wide. Also a shantung silk from good ol Oconnells, same specs. 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/dscn1424b.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dscn1432on.jpg/
The BB has a small spot with thin threads, right there halfway up the left edge. Look closely...

Also- CT shirts and a couple other ties still available on sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?118209-CT-shirts-Tino-Cosmo-Ties


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

I received a fantastic yellow shaggy dog from Reptilicus in April, but it's just too big for me. Before I consider more drastic measures (resale, aggressive washing, &c.), does anyone have a size "s" shaggy dog that they would be interested in trading for a size "m"?

My camera is on the fritz, but I'll figure out a way to post a shot if there's any interest.

Thanks!


----------



## Kreiger

*Allen Edmonds Clifton 11D*

Used, in good condition. Allen-Edmonds Clifton, size 11D. Kept in shoe trees (not included). $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Is it as hot where you are as it is here in DC??? If so, you're looking for some tradly clothes to keep you cool. Well, here's one piece.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Irish Linen ls bd sport shirt in white. Excellent condition
> 
> Size XL
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## Topsider

*Randolph Engineering P3 Eyeglass/Sunglass Frames*

Standard issue for submariners in the U.S. Navy.

Model P3C, 47mm lens width, gold color, 140mm skull temples. Brand new, unworn, without lenses. Hard case included. Michael Bastian's sunglass version retails for $175. These can be yours for $40, including shipping in CONUS.​


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Polo Reds - Size 36*

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Polo Chinos "Reds" - Size 36*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
> *TAGGED: 36x32*
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 31",
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Lands' End Navy Chinos - Size 36 Long*

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in Like-New condition. No wear on cuffs,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Chinos - Size 36 Long*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *As-New Condition*; These appear to be unwashed, unworn.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Dominican Republic
> *TAGGED: 36 Long*
> Waist: 37", Flat Front
> Inseam: 35" +1"; Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
> 7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> Slant front pockets; right rear welt pocket/left rear button-through flap pocket
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shorts For Summer! Size 33, 34 & 36*

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Double L Chino Shorts, Brick Red - Size 36*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; seem to have been washed only a handful of times.
> 100% Cotton Twill; Made in Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Waist: 37"
> Inseam: 8",
> Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 13"
> Flat Front
> 7 Belt loops
> Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *J. Crew Shorts, (Gordon?) Plaid - Size 34*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton broadcloth; Made in China
> *TAGGED: 34*
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 10",
> Outseam: 20", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 12.5"
> Flat Front
> 5 Belt loops; inside drawstring
> Coin Pocket; Slant front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren Chino Shorts, Royal Blue - Size 33*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico from USA fabric
> *TAGGED: 33*
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 6",
> Outseam: 16", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 13"
> 2 Forward pleats
> 5 Belt loops
> On-seam front pockets; rear welt, button-through pockets
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Nice Pants From Brooks Brothers!*

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All pants are in great condition. No wear on cuffs,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$30 Per Pair; Buy Both Pairs for $50!!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear; had some grime on the cuffs, hit it with
> some brown soap and washed them - now they are clean!
> Nice heavy twill; No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 36 x 34*
> Waist: 37", Double reverse pleats
> Inseam: 33.5"; Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"; no cuffs
> 5 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> On-Seam Front pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> ***********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Cords*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear, still has tag stitching
> No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in China, Fabric Woven in France
> *TAGGED: 36 x 32*
> Waist: 37", Flat Front
> Inseam: 32" +1"; Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
> 7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *$30 Per Pair; Buy Both Pairs for $50!!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## roman totale XVII

Quick, before I change my mind...

I've finally decided that I can't get on with these slimmer AE lasts. So...

One pair Strawfuts brown on brown 9.5D $125 CONUS
One pair Cliftons black 10D $100 CONUS

Both excellent used condition. Bought last summer and certainly worn no more than 15-20 times. (or 'Worn Once!!!!' in eBay speak...  )


----------



## conductor

(or 'Worn Once!!!!' in eBay speak... :) )[/QUOTE said:


> +1:wink2:


----------



## Ed Reynolds

I purchased the red pincord LE jacket from TweedyDon. Prompt delivery. Perfect condition. Thank you sir.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Thank you for giving this such a good home!


----------



## jt2gt

Eastland Yarmouth Limited Edition Camp moc...Light Charcoal Grey/Red sole. Size 8.5...Just like the one in this link (click on light grey version with red sole):




New in Box -- $45 shipped CONUS. TTS 8.5. Thanks...JT


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers Khaki Chinos - $15* *shipped CONUS *

Classic pair of chinos, uncuffed and with a flat front. Tagged a 38x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes.

Measurements:

Waist: 38 inches
Inseam: 28 inches

  

*Brooks Brothers **Made in the USA **Pinpoint OCBD - $20 CONUS
*
The one and only. Made in the late 2000s. Very good condition, with one very tiny spot on the sleeve which may come out in the wash.

Measurements:
Neck: 16 inches
Sleeve: 33.25 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 25.5 inches
Shoulder: 18.75 inches
Length: 31.5 inches


----------



## Topsider

*Poplin Bermuda Shorts from Bermuda!*

These were originally purchased at Trimingham's, the now-defunct trad clothier on the island of Bermuda, home of the original "Bermuda shorts." They are in excellent condition, and appear to have been worn infrequently, if at all. They are put together quite nicely, with taped inside seams (as shown in the photos), a French fly, slanted front pockets, and two rear pockets, one with a button.

Color: Olive green
Size: 36 (these are a real 36, no vanity sizing here)
Measurements: Waist - 36"; overall length - 19-1/2"; inseam - 7-1/2"
Fabric: 65-35% poly-cotton blend poplin

These can be yours for $20, which includes shipping within CONUS.


----------



## swb120

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS! Please PM with interest and offers!*

Up for sale are 4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts in excellent to like new condition:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

Asking $27>*$22 shipped per shirt CONUS; $80 for all four.*









        

2) *Alden for Brooks Brothers black calfskin full strap loafers, size 12D*, in excellent condition.

Asking *$65 shipped CONUS*.









   

3. *Brooks Brothers "Hand Tailored" 3/2 rolled darted gray with subtle double-striped pinstripe suit, sz 39R *(rely on measurements). Full canvassed, fully lined, made with absolutely gorgeous and luxurious wool. Tagged 39R. Pleated pants, cuffed, suspender buttons. This is a striking and beautiful suit by BB.

*Asking $75 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 41
Waist: 38
Sleeve: 23 ¼ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ½ 
Length: 30 ¾ 
Trousers waist: 31 (2 ½ -3 to let out)
Inseam: 28 ¼ 
Outseam: 39 ¾ 
Cuffs: 1 ¾ (1 to let out without losing cuffs)









       

4. *Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 rolled darted blazer* in heavy weave. Size 40S (please rely on measurements). Patch pockets, 2 sleeve buttons, center vent, ¼ lined, tagged 40R. Missing one button - the one rolled under lapel. BB's attempt to meet younger Ivy-inspired men halfway - still the great Trad features of a 3/2 rolled lapel and patch pockets, but a slightly slimmer darted silhouette.

*Asking $25 shipped.*

Measurements: 
Chest: 42
Waist: 39
Sleeve: 23 ½ (2+ to let out)
Shoulders: 18 ¾ 
Length (BOC): 29









     

5. *Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee.

*Asking $65 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)


----------



## EastVillageTrad

J Crew Madras Field Shorts.

I bought these off eBay - they were sold as and are tagged a 34W - but must be mismarked, as they are much larger, likely a 38-40W. Please PM me if interested.

I'd just like to get what I have in them. $20 plus shipping


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Patagonia Gear On Sale*

There's been some discussion back and forth over the issue; I'm still not sure if Patagonia gear is considered "Trad", but I'm putting this out there:

Patagonia's HQ is located in Ventura, CA, and their only outlet store is located a few blocks away. The outlet is where they send all the clearance stuff, and it cannot be purchased online. I got a coupon for the outlet store's Mid-Summer sale, starting today *next Wednesday*, and I am willing to proxy if any of the forumites wish to take advantage of the sale. For example, Synchilla Snap-T's should be *are* running around $60 *$52* brand new. There will be no premiums added - you pay only the actual cost of product and shipping!

If anyone is interested in deals on Fratagucci, let me know within an hour or so, and I can stop by to check out inventory and prices.

If you miss the 1 hour deadline, I will post some sample prices later today. If there is interest after that, I will head down there tomorrow to make purchases.

*UPDATE:*

So, turns out the sale is next week. DOH! Anyway, the current prices are really good, and the sales guy said the Patagucci gear won't be much more discounted, and if so, only another 10%. Here's what I saw:

Synchilla Snap-T pullovers - $52 (MSRP $100), many different colors - red, lime green, forest green, dark brown, light brown, rust, royal blue, lt. blue, maybe more... good selection of sizes.

Down shirts - $130 (MSRP $250)
Better Sweater - $80 (MSRP $150)
R2 Jacket - $78 (MSRP $150)
R3 Jacket - $95 (MSRP $180)
R4 Jacket - $130 (MSRP $250)
Cotton S/S shirts - $41 (MSRP $55)

There's lots more down there, but don't know how much interest there is, so I just took a sampling of prices. If I get more requests, I will head back down there next week (or sooner if current prices are good enough for you) and proxie for forumites. Check out the Patagonia site to see what they might have:

https://www.patagonia.com/

You can also call the outlet to check inventory on colors and sizes (I have no idea if they will hold stuff, but you can ask):

https://www.realcheapsports.com (no Patagonia sales on the site)

Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## roman totale XVII

In my haste to make the decision to sell these, I never calibrated the prices! Having looked at eBay here are the new prices. Or make me an offer...



roman totale XVII said:


> Quick, before I change my mind...
> 
> I've finally decided that I can't get on with these slimmer AE lasts. So...
> 
> One pair Strawfuts brown on brown 9.5D $125 >>>> $110 CONUS
> One pair Cliftons black 10D $100 >>>> $75 CONUS
> 
> Both excellent used condition. Bought last summer and certainly worn no more than 15-20 times. (or 'Worn Once!!!!' in eBay speak...  )


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Bros white linen bd sport shirt *SOLD*.


----------



## Topsider

sbdivemaster said:


> ...*Fratagucci*...


LOL...! :biggrin2:


----------



## chiamdream

sbdivemaster said:


> If you miss the 1 hour deadline, I will post some sample prices later today. If there is interest after that, I will head down there tomorrow to make purchases.


Looking forward to your report. I don't think there's much trad about it but their stuff has a place in my wardrobe.


----------



## sbdivemaster

chiamdream said:


> Looking forward to your report. I don't think there's much trad about it but their stuff has a place in my wardrobe.


Update on current prices in my post above... :icon_smile:


----------



## jkidd41011

*Summer Stuff...Must Move!!!!*

I have a ton of sport coats/fall stuff to list, but before I start...I need to clear out the summer stuff. All prices include shipping USPS Priority Mail (CONUS):

*NWT Old Stock Shorts Tagged Size 36 - Made in USA
*Waist measures about 17 1/2"+ across and the inseam is 8". They are the store brand from Jacobson's, which was an upscale chain that went under about 10 years ago. These things are pristine and even include the belt. Excellent quality and I doubt you'll come across something like these again..

*$30.00 Shipped*




























*Bills Khakis M1P Lightweight Cotton* 
Marked Irregular-can't see anything wrong with them. Color on the Bills website closet is called Citron (they are pale yellow). 35 x 32 (1.5" cuffs). Please note pants are tagged 36, but measure slim.

*$20.00 Shipped** (these have been on here for a couple weeks)*




























*Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Long Sleeve Shirt* 
Size Medium. Looks great in person...might even look good with the Bills or shorts above :icon_smile:

*SOLD*



















*Lacoste Polo*
From the personal closet. Shirt is Orange (sorry for the iPhone pix)Tagged size 7, runs a tad small for me and I wear a large. In good condition.
*
$15.00 Shipped*



















*Robert Talbott Carmel Polo*
Tagged Size L...too slim fitting for my spare tire. Stretch style cotton. It is in very good condition. Please note the spot in the picture is water from the steamer and not a stain.

*$18.00 Shipped*




























Polo Ralph Lauren Golf Shirt
Tagged size large...same problem as above for me. Also in very nice condition. Logo on the sleeve is a horse head with 1901 under it.

*$12.00 Shipped*




























Feel free to PM me with any questions/offers.


----------



## Hardiw1

A couple of madras ties. 3"

Hathaway is SOLD

10$ each shipped

Woven in England


















Made in the USA


----------



## Pink and Green

A pink and green madras shirt? Someone has my number.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*NOTHING SCREAMS "JULY!" LIKE HARRIS TWEED
*
And so we have this fine example, just in time for summer's latter half. Act now and save hundreds of dollars--something like this would easily fetch $750 come fall. Instead, it can be yours for just $30 CONUS. It's flawless, with all buttons in excellent condition--really epitomizes what Harris Tweed is all about. Tailored in USA by the legendary maker A.J. August. Don't miss this chance to land the first HT of the season, especially this rare two-button darted design. Measurements are: pit to pit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches, length from bottom of collar, 30 inches, sleeve, 25 inches with another half-inch possible.


----------



## egerland

*CORBIN sports coats! Both 17.5" shoulder to shoulder seam, 20" pit to pit, length 30" from bottom of collar, and sleeves 24.5", three button roll. $50 each anywhere in ConUS. Both are in good condition, no flaws or tears that I can see.

To see the Black Watch coat, go here:
[img=https://s10.postimage.org/4gbmzccx1/DSCF1110.jpg]

This is a photo of the Royal Stewart coat:

img upload

*


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a rare bird (I've never seen one before) - it's a NOS Huntington short-sleeve oxford cloth button-down *pop-over *with *flap chest pocket. *Made in USA. 100% cotton. Short sleeves.

Tagged size: XL 
EDIT: I pulled it out of the packaging to measure the chest, it's 52"

Price: $60 shipped in CONUS or 68.00 to UK/EU









Footjoy brown tassel loafers. Made in USA. Very little wear.

Size: 7.5D (sized 8D, but fits a bit small)

Price: $35 shipped in CONUS










Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft punchcaps. Made in USA. Moderate wear.

Tagged 9D

Price: $35.00 shipped in CONUS


----------



## vexco

couple things for sale. feel free to offer.

J. Press feathercord L/S button down. Size Large. *$20 shipped CONUS or BEST OFFER.

*









Brooks Brothers slim-fit L/S button down. Size 17 - 35. *$17 shipped CONUS or BEST OFFER.

*


----------



## Hardiw1

JAB 3/2 tweed - sack
Excellent condition
2 patch pockets

p2p: 24
Waist: 23.5
Shoulder: 19
Length boc: 32

$35 shipped











BB Hudson twill khakis
Tagged: 32x30 but measures 31x29

$20 shipped


----------



## brantley11

I've got a Southwick Made in USA 3/2 Sack Charcoal Chalk Stripe in a 40 R that I can no longer convince myself that I can wear. It is not a flannel, but a medium weight wool. The pants are pleated with a cuff (the material on the right underside of the crotch is pulling away on the first seam, but it is held by other it's attachment to the lining and extra lining on the inside; see last picture). It is a recent model and is in really good condition. The measurements are as follows:

Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 31"

Waist: 17.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5"

I am not going to list a price so make a good offer via PM. I will be listing this on ebay in a week or so.


----------



## brantley11

Here is the last picture


----------



## dorji

Drop on red ties, lower offers welcome on linked shirts + other ties!


dorji said:


> For me, two red ties. $3$>>20 for the pair. BB#1 in red, regular length 58"ish, 3.5 in wide. Also a shantung silk from good ol Oconnells, same specs.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/dscn1424b.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dscn1432on.jpg/
> The BB has a small spot with thin threads, right there halfway up the left edge. Look closely...
> 
> Also- CT shirts and a couple other ties still available on sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?118209-CT-shirts-Tino-Cosmo-Ties


----------



## Kreiger

Tie Wardrobe Cull: Buy Cheap Ties and Help Clean My Closet

All ties sold together! Only $60 SHIPPED CONUS for all 8 ties.

*#1* Striped Silk/Cotton Tie by Alea Milano (Made in Italy)








[/URL][/IMG]

*#2* Red Silk Paisley by Brooks Brothers (Made in USA)








[/URL][/IMG]

*#3* Silver/Blue Woven Pattern Tie by Gianni (Made in Italy)








[/URL][/IMG]

*#4* Silk 'Argyle and Sutherland' Stripe Tie by The Tie Bar (Made in China)








[/URL][/IMG]

*#5* Solid Navy Blue Silk-Wool Tie by The Tie Bar (Made in China)








[/URL][/IMG]

*#6* Solid Burgundy Wool-Silk Tie by The Tie Bar (Made in China)








[/URL][/IMG]

*#7* Black, Red, and White Stripe Silk Bow Tie by Brooks Brothers (Made in USA)- small tear to adjustment mechanism, will not work for large necks, but 17 or lower are fine.








[/URL][/IMG]

*#8 *Black, White, and Grey Silk Stripe Tie by Hart Schaffner Marx (Made in USA)








[/URL][/IMG]

Cliftons are sold.


Kreiger said:


> Used, in good condition. Allen-Edmonds Clifton, size 11D. Kept in shoe trees (not included). $80 shipped CONUS.


----------



## arsenaldan

Damn love that first madras tie, but I'd never wear it.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Shell Florsheim LWB 13D*

Price drop on these Drop to *$115* or offer on these SHELL Cordovan Florsheim Imperials LWBs in 13D in the sales forum. Here's the link:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Florsheim-Imperial-LWB&p=1308636#post1308636










Polo Ralph Lauren repp stripe tie - USA. 3.5"/56" - no flaws








Drop to $13


----------



## C. Sharp

It has been over a week so if anyone has any interest let me know. They are perfect for that Trad in Training in your life.



C. Sharp said:


> I have a pair of swim trunks I would like to find a home for. They are vintage, no store tag but does have contract maker WPL. They appear to be new(no fading colors still bright) and never worn. (No Junk Funk) They are a predominately blue,red,white and yellow madras, metal closure and side tabs. These trunks would fit a 30 waist maximum and would be more roomy for someone in the 20's. These would be perfect for a boy. Measure about 15-16 flat, Side measure 17 from top of waist band to end of leg normal swim trunk inseam maybe 5 inches or so. Thinking about $30.00 shipped. Feel free to PM me. If there is no interest in a week I will open up to pickers and resellers. https://postimage.org/
> photo upload
> https://postimage.org/
> free picture hosting
> https://postimage.org/
> image hosting


----------



## Fratelli

Hardiw1 said:


> A couple of madras ties. 3"
> 
> Hathaway is SOLD
> 
> 10$ each shipped
> 
> Woven in England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in the USA


WOW great ties!!!


----------



## Hardiw1

A few things I still have hanging around.

BB white ocbd trad fit 18.5x34 - SOLD shipped









Vineyard Vines Murray shirt XXL - $15$ shipped









BB blue ocbd 18x34 - SOLD










BB polos XL - $20 shipped for both

















South Carolina D ring belt size:M - $10 shipped









Bass size: 10.5D - $20 shipped









Please PM with questions, offers accepted.


----------



## Taken Aback

Great deals for the larger trad.


----------



## M. Morgan

A few NWT things today:

Polo dress shirt, blue and white stripes, 16-34/35, spread collar I suppose this is. NWT and it has neither a Polo pony nor a breast pocket. Price tag says $85; I'm asking $30.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/20120714195104.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/20120714195055.jpg/

Gray Polo quarter-zip cotton sweater, size L, again NWT. Asking $25.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/20120714195003.jpg/

BB 346 line linen short-sleeve casual shirt. Size L. Made in China. NWT. I paid $44.62 plus tax but am asking $30.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/20120714195023.jpg/

I'm more than willing to walk these prices back a bit more for someone interested in multiple items.


----------



## Brianpore

*J Press Classic 3 Roll 2 Solid Brown Sport Coat - $145*

Size: No Tag - See Measurements
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23" (1" let out)
Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
Great J Press Quality
Nice Material
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined


----------



## roman totale XVII

Last drops before ebay! Make me an offer!



roman totale XVII said:


> Quick, before I change my mind...
> 
> I've finally decided that I can't get on with these slimmer AE lasts. So...
> 
> One pair Strawfuts brown on brown 9.5D $125 > $110 > $99 CONUS
> One pair Cliftons black 10D $100 > $75 > $65 CONUS
> 
> Both excellent used condition. Bought last summer and certainly worn no more than 15-20 times. (or 'Worn Once!!!!' in eBay speak...  )


----------



## Topsider

*Poplin Bermuda Shorts from Bermuda!*

These were originally purchased at Trimingham's, the now-defunct trad clothier on the island of Bermuda, home of the original "Bermuda shorts." They are in excellent condition, and appear to have been worn infrequently, if at all. They are put together quite nicely, with taped inside seams (as shown in the photos), a French fly, slanted front pockets, and two rear pockets, one with a button.

Color: Olive green
Size: 36 (these are a real 36, no vanity sizing here)
Measurements: Waist - 36"; overall length - 19-1/2"; inseam - 7-1/2"
Fabric: 65-35% poly-cotton blend poplin

These can be yours for $20, which includes shipping within CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## Topsider

*Randolph Engineering P3 Eyeglass/Sunglass Frames*

Standard issue for submariners in the U.S. Navy.

Model P3C, 47mm lens width, gold color, 140mm skull temples. Brand new, unworn, without lenses. Hard case included. Michael Bastian's sunglass version retails for $175. These can be yours for $40, including shipping in CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a rare bird (I've never seen one before) - it's a NOS Huntington short-sleeve oxford cloth button-down *pop-over *with *flap chest pocket. *Made in USA. 100% cotton. Short sleeves.
> 
> Tagged size: XL
> Chest: 52"
> Neck: 17.5"
> 
> Price: $53<<60 shipped in CONUS or 61.00<<68.00 to UK/EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Gordon 100% linen forward point collar shirt. Made in USA. No signs of wear.
> 
> Tagged: 16x33
> Neck: 16"
> Chest: 48"
> Sleeves: 33"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant Shirtmakers yellow ocbd with pink stripes. Made in USA. Locker loop. 55/45 cotton/poly blend. Condition is excellent.
> 
> Tagged: 15.5x33
> Neck: 15.5
> Chest: 44"
> Sleeves: 32.5"
> 
> Price: $20.00 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Gentleman bleeding madras flat cap. Almost new condition (I bought NOS and wore about 5 times - as you can tell from the clean hat band)
> 
> Tagged size: Large
> 
> Price: $23.00 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footjoy brown tassel loafers. Made in USA. Very little wear.
> 
> Size: 7.5D (sized 8D, but fits a bit small)
> 
> Price: $30<<35 shipped in CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

Another couple of jackets from the closet...

Brooks Brothers 346 Grey Tweed
3/2 sack, grey herringbone, fully canvassed, two-button sleeves, partially lined. Lapel needs to be repressed, but no issues otherwise.
18.5 shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC









Asking $70 CONUS

Brooks Brothers 346 Houndstooth Tweed
Same details as the above herringbone, no lapel issue.










18.5" shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC
Asking $70 CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

*ALL NEW*

Price includes US shipping. Will ship internationally. First quality but labels marked to prevent return to BB. "Sl un" means sleeves are unfinished and the button pack is in a pocket. If a size has the word "Tagged" in front of it then BB has marked this item for size. If tagged is not beside the size then that size is my estimation. Always go by measurements to determine fit.

Click photos to enlarge.

Crazy low prices on some of these.

Navy Wool Two Button Single Vent. Lightweight twill Two button Single vent. For an addition $10 I will include a set of brass BB blazer buttons. Thailand. 98% wool, 2% Lastol. *39S* P2P 20.5, Sh 17 5/8, Sl 21.759 (2+ inches turned under), L 28 3/8. $65


1818 Fitzgerald Blue/White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Jacket. Two button Single vent. Lightly padded shoulder. Thailand. Tagged *42S* P2P 21.75, Sh 18, Sl un, L 29.25. $65.


Blue/White Stripe Cotton Seersucker 346 Fitzgerald Jacket. Two Button Single Vent. Very lightly padded shoulder. Thailand. $229 Retail. Tagged *42S.* P2P 22.5, Sh 18 1/8. Sl un, L 29 1/8. $55.


Khaki Poplin Jacket. Two Button Single Vent. 50% cotton / 50% Coolmax polyester. Lightly padded shoulder. Thailand. About a *43R* P2P 22, Sh 19. Sl 24, L 31. $55.


Khaki Poplin Jacket. Two Button Double Vent. 50% cotton / 50% Coolmax polyester. Lightly padded shoulder. Thailand. About a *44R* 
P2P 22.75, Sh 19 1/8 , Sl 24., L 31. $55.


Khaki Poplin Jacket. Three Button Single Vent. 50% cotton / 50% Coolmax polyester. Lightly padded shoulder. Thailand. About a *44L* 
P2P 22.75, Sh 20, Sl un., L 32.25. $55.


Blue/White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Jacket. 3 Button Double Vent. No shoulder padding. Patch pockets. Perfect summer jacket. China. Retail $248. Tagged *XL* P2P 24.5, Sh 20.25, Sl 27.5, L 32.5. $60.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*
AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY, VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

NB: Frankly, I'm shocked that the patchwork madras from JoeTradly hasn't been claimed yet.... and equally surprised that the beautiful Corbin still remains, especially at the price it's now at! 

1) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.

It originally *cost $250, so how about JUST $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *










*Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

       

*3) SUMMER CLASSIC! Irish Linen Suit, c. 46R. Half-canvassed and in BEAUTIFUL condition! *

Cut from Irish Moygashel linen, this suit has a beautiful hand and wonderful drape--just as you'd want from a linen suit! This suit is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a lovely shade of light olive--my pictures really don't do this justice at all. It features three button cuffs, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. the trousers are pleated and uncuffed. The fabric exhibits no signs of wrinkling at all, so I suspect that this was worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in beautiful condition!

As with all linens, pincords, and seersuckers, this could be worn as an odd jacket or odd trousers, as well as a suit.

*Asking just $40, shipped in CONUS, or offer. AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeev: 24 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
length: 30 3/4

Waist: 21
Inseam: 28 (+2 1/4)










     

*4) Panama Hat! Made in USA. Size 7 1/2 - 7 5/8. (XL).*

THE CLASSIC SUMMER HAT! This Panama hat was Made in the USA, and is a size 7 1/2 to 7 5/8. It's in excellent condition!

*Asking just $24, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* International inquires welcome, with shipping at cost!








     

*SHIRTS*

*1) Handwoven Madras. Size 15-15 1/2. *Land's End. Beautiful soft vegetable dye colours! Made in USA. Asking $12, or offer.

  

2) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $12, or offer.

 

4*) McLaughlin of Princeton seersucker-y shirt. Size L. *Beautiful--and cost a fortune new! Chest 24 1/2; sleeve c. 35. A terrific summer shirt. Asking just $14, or offer.

  

*6) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $12, or offer.

 

*7) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $14, or offer.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*9) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $11, or offer.

 

*10) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*11) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $13, or offer.

 

*
MORE SHIRTS!*

1) Linen shirt. Size XXL. Light periwinkle blue. Excellent condition. $12, or offer.

 

2) Irish linen shirt size XXL. Creamy white. Excellent condition. $12, or offer.

 

3) Check cotton jacket shirt. Size XL? measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition. $12, or offer.

 

4) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $12

 

5) Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition! $12

 

6) Polo polo! The classic. Size L. Excellent. $12, or offer.

 

8) Falconnable sweater--crewneck, lightweight, perfect for layering! Designed in France and made in Italy. Size L. Asking $16, or offer.

 

*YET MORE SHIRTS:*

1) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $22

Measurements: Chest: 26 1/2, Sleeve c. 36

   

2) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $16

 

3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $8

  

3) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $12

 

*TROUSERS!*

*2) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $12, or offer.*

   

8) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.

  

9) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $18

 

10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $18

  


*COATS*

*1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*

This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!

Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 49










     

*2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $70, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










   
  

*4) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*TIES

*1) *Crickets/Grasshoppers emblematic*. Silk/poly blend. Excellent condition. Asking $11, or offer.

 

3) *Whales emblematic*. The perfect trad summer tie! No fabric content, but probably silk/poly. Made for the New Bedford, Massachusetts Whaling Museum--very New England! Excellent condition. Asking $10, or offer.

 

4) *Lovely Irish linen tie*. By Rooster. Excellent condition! Asking $12, or offer.

  

*MORE TIES!*

3) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $8

 

6) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $7

  

12) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $10

 

13) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $10

 

14) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $10

 

*BELTS*

*2) Green surcingle belt with stripes.* A lovely summer belt! Unknown maker; nice leather ends, brass buckle. Measures 41 1/4 end to end without the buckle. *Asking $10, or offer.*



*5) CLASSIC IVY SUMMER BELT*! A Leatherman, with yachts in full sail on it. Made in USA. Excellent condition, except for two closed pinpricks on the leather end. Size 34. Measures 37 1/4, excluding buckle. *Asking $12*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops!*

*1) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*

This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












*2) Pure Woven Silk Jacket for Woolf Brothers*

Made for Woolf Brothers--the preeminent luxury goods retailer of the Midwest, based in Kansas City--near the end of its life (the stores closed in 1992), this wonderful jacket is cut from a beautifully textured woven silk with strands of black, dark tab, moss green, and bark brown. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, with the sole exception that one of the cuff buttons has a small shear--although this is so clear and flush and smooth that it might well simply be a manufacturing flaw and always been like that. Beautiful!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










  

*3) DEADSTOCK! 1940s or 1950s white bucks with hard red rubber sole. Size 10M. WORN ONCE.

*You WILL NOT be seeing another pair like this anytime soon! These are ORIGINAL late 1940s or late 1950s white bucks, with the classic red rubber sole. The quality of these far, far surpasses what passes for bucks today. The leather is solid and durable rather than soft nubuck, and the soles are FANTASTIC--a beautiful deep shade of classic summer red, and made from very, very hard, real rubber--think the rubber of a 1940s medicine ball for GI exercises rather than the soft Vibram rubber that's so common today. Frankly, the soles alone are the worth the price--they're gorgeous, seriously tough and durable, and absolutely beautiful... I've yet to see their equal anywhere in any other pair of bucks.

These shoes were recently purchased at a specialist store in NYC that focuses on deadstock American clothing and handmade "new vintage"items using original materials and made to original specifications. These shoes are genuinely deadstock, and have been worn precisely ONCE by their original (2000s) owner. THEY WERE THE LAST PAIR AVAILABLE, and their original owner paid a small fortune for them.

There is no size listed, but the original owner (efdll) is a 9 1/2, and puts these (accurately) at a 10M.

I suspect that he could easily recoup his cost with profit, but he's asked me to price them to move quickly so that they secure a new, appreciative home where they'll be worn. So, I'm asking just *$75 boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, with LOWER OFFERS--INCLUDING LOWBALLS--BEING VERY WELCOME! *The only condition is that you buy them for yourself, not for resale! 

You honestly won't find another pair of shoes like this anytime soon, if ever, so if they're your size snap them up!



















 ​
*2) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*

Absolutely excellent condition! Original price sticker of $150 still attached and legible on sole; these were worn very rarely.

*Asking just $39, or offer.*










   ​
*3) Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*

These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $45, or offer.*










    ​
*5) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $13, or offer.*

  

*7) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $22, or offer.*


----------



## CMDC

*Drop to $17 conus...*



CMDC said:


> Two new offerings for tonight...
> 
> Brooks Brother Clark olive chinos
> 38 x 30
> Flat front, no cuff.
> Excellent condition--only a few wears in 'em.


----------



## Orgetorix

The iconic Trad tweed - Norman Hilton. If there's a brand with more Trad cachet, I don't know what it is.

This beauty is a glen plaid in blue, cream, brown and rust. Narrow, natural shoulders, 3/2 sack, hook vent, horn buttons, handsewn buttonholes (and more), partially lined. It's lovely.

Fall is coming! Get ready for it. $75 OBO including shipping in the CONUS.

Tagged 43L; would probably also work for a 42L.

Chest: 46
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 26 + 1.5 to let down
BOC: 32.25


----------



## CMDC

Bills original twill khakis, m2
These are stamped irregular but I can't find a thing wrong with them. Very little wear.
36 waist; 30 inseam, plus 2 inches underneath
Flat front, no cuff

$34 conus




























Chipp contrast collar, French cuff, blue stripe forward point shirt
15 x 33

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint non-iron ocbd

15.5 x 34

$20 conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers Tatersall Shirt
Original fit, 16.5 x 34
button down collar, $20 shipped/offers


Paul Staurt Polo Shirt
XL asking $20 shipped or offer



Robert Talbot Semi spread collar white dress shirt
16x35
25" pit to pit
$15/offers

drops

Gitman Brothers point collar oxford cloth or maybe a thicker pinpoint oxford cloth, shirt
16 x 33 23.5" across the chest
asking $10 shipped/offers





Old Made in USA Lands End Rugby shirt, white with light blue pink and yellow stripes.
tagged a large, 21" across the chest
asking $10 shipped (only because it's so heavy)

tags:


----------



## hardline_42

Allen Edmonds Walden 8-1/2 D

I've been trying to make these work for me but my instep is too high and the vamp is too long on these. They're in very good condition with just some light scuffs across the right toe (I haven't bothered to brush them out). Asking $50 shipped to CONUS.




























PM me with any offers or trades. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Bills and Chipp shirt SOLD


----------



## Kreiger

Drop!


Kreiger said:


> Tie Wardrobe Cull: Buy Cheap Ties and Help Clean My Closet
> 
> All ties sold together! Only $30 SHIPPED CONUS for all 8 ties.
> 
> *#1* Striped Silk/Cotton Tie by Alea Milano (Made in Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *#2* Red Silk Paisley by Brooks Brothers (Made in USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *#3* Silver/Blue Woven Pattern Tie by Gianni (Made in Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *#4* Silk 'Argyle and Sutherland' Stripe Tie by The Tie Bar (Made in China)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *#5* Solid Navy Blue Silk-Wool Tie by The Tie Bar (Made in China)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *#6* Solid Burgundy Wool-Silk Tie by The Tie Bar (Made in China)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *#7* Black, Red, and White Stripe Silk Bow Tie by Brooks Brothers (Made in USA)- small tear to adjustment mechanism, will not work for large necks, but 17 or lower are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *#8 *Black, White, and Grey Silk Stripe Tie by Hart Schaffner Marx (Made in USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sbdivemaster

*NECK WEAR*

*All ties are in VG+ condition, but will need some steam
to take out wrinkles; otherwise, no spots, stains, tears, snags, etc..*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$10 each; 2 for $18; All 3 for $24!*

**********************************************

*Polo by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*

Click to enlarge


*56" x 4"* VG Condition, but definitely needs some steaming
Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
*PRICE: $10*

**********************************************

*Lauren by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*

Click to enlarge


*56" x 3.75"* VG Condition
Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
*PRICE: $10*

**********************************************

*Blackwatch Tartan*

Click to enlarge

 
*56" x 4"* This tie appears to be new!
Patrick James, Silk/Wool blend; Hand sewn in USA
*PRICE: $10*

*$10 each; 2 for $18; All 3 for $24!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shorts For Summer! Size 33, 34, 36 & 40*

Had some nibbles on these, but they fell through. Also, found a pair of shorts I didn't even know I had, so I added them to the mix... :icon_smile:

*All shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

***********************************************

*Polo by Ralph Lauren Chino Shorts, Royal Blue - Size 33*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico from USA fabric
*TAGGED: 33*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 6",
Outseam: 16", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 13"
2 Forward pleats
5 Belt loops
On-seam front pockets; Double welt, button-through rear pockets
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*J. Crew Shorts, (Gordon?) Plaid - Size 34*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton broadcloth; Made in China
*TAGGED: 34*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 10",
Outseam: 20", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 12.5"
Flat Front
5 Belt loops; inside drawstring
Coin Pocket; Slant front pockets; Double welt, button-through rear pockets
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************

*LL Bean Double L Chino Shorts, Brick Red - Size 36*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*VG+ Condition*; seem to have been washed only a handful of times.
100% Cotton Twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 8",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 13"
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; Double welt, button-through rear pockets
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*Brooks Brothers Shorts, Blue Hawaiian Print - Size 40*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 40*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 14"
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; Double welt, button-through rear pockets
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

* A FEW NWOB HATS
*
These hats are in flawless condition. First up is Stetson, Saxon model, Caribou color, as per tags. I have two of these, one in 7 1/8, the other in 7. They are identical, right down to the feather. $35 CONUS














Next, a hat by Tip Thompson, size 7 1/8. $35 CONUS, or take this one and the Stetson above for $60 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*HAT REDUX*

This one is 7 5/8 and has issues. I rescued it from Goodwill for the princely sum of $1.19. It is, despite the issues, a marvelous hat that can be glorious again with a little TLC. It just needs the right owner.

First, the good news: The straw is in perfect condition. It's from Knox on Fifth Avenue in New York. I have no idea how old this hat is, but I'd be willing to guess it's older than most folks here, given the design and the fact that the Knox building on Fifth Avenue was purchased by a bank in 1964 and converted to office space.

Now the issues, which are somewhat obvious, but not as bad as they might appear. There was a paper advertising label from a Buick dealership glued to the top of the inside of the hat when I found it--apparently, a car dealer had used the hat for some kind of promotion I can only imagine (and there was another quality boater in my size, albeit with a broken brim, right next to this one with the same stupid Buick advertising glued inside). That please-buy-a-car label, apparently from the 70s or 80s based on font, slipped off in the store and I didn't bother retrieving it. The glue stains remain, but there is no hint of stickiness or anything untoward other than discoloration.

The second issue is the outer band. The original was replaced with, gulp, black construction paper, which peels off rather easily.

Bottom line, if you're not freaked out by the discoloration from the glue and can spring for an outer band, this is your chance to own a vintage American boater for practically nothing. If this were my size, we would not be having this conversation: I'd tack an oval of satin on the top for a couple of bucks to cover the glue stain, put on a new outer band and be rocking a quality boater for cheap. Anyone who appreciates this opportunity can have this hat for actual cost--that's $1.19, plus shipping, which I imagine would be south of $10, plus karma. Otherwise, I get creative and figure out a Halloween costume.


----------



## catside

PRICE DROP



catside said:


> I have a brand new with tags *Bill's Khakis* khaki *short*, size *42, M2* flat front model. Too large for me. Very nice summer weight cotton poplin. $40 (OBO) gets it shipped to your door. (This would be less than half of MSRP plus shipping/tax.)
> 
> I also have an excellent J. Press tan cotton chinos, tagged 36R but shrunk to a 34R (17 and half inches laid flat). R in this case is 31-32 inseam. I think Egyptian cotton it was. I am not going to be able to fit in this thing again. 30 bucks will make it yours. You won't believe in how this thing fits. I'll have to dish 140 to buy a new one on sale unfortunately.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Panama hat, the Leatherman belt, the Nautica belt, and the pink OCBD have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## M. Morgan

Price drops on these three; please see below.



M. Morgan said:


> A few NWT things today:
> 
> Polo dress shirt, blue and white stripes, 16-34/35, spread collar I suppose this is. NWT and it has neither a Polo pony nor a breast pocket. Price tag says $85; I'm asking $25.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/20120714195104.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/20120714195055.jpg/
> 
> Gray Polo quarter-zip cotton sweater, size L, again NWT. Asking $20.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/20120714195003.jpg/
> 
> BB 346 line linen short-sleeve casual shirt. Size L. Made in China. NWT. I paid $44.62 plus tax but am asking $25.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/20120714195023.jpg/
> 
> I'm more than willing to walk these prices back a bit more for someone interested in multiple items.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> * A FEW NWOB HATS
> *
> These hats are in flawless condition. First up is Stetson, Saxon model, Caribou color, as per tags. I have two of these, one in 7 1/8, the other in 7. They are identical, right down to the feather. $35 CONUS


I don't even like hats, but those Stetsons are beautiful.


----------



## hardline_42

Waldens are sold.



hardline_42 said:


> Allen Edmonds Walden 8-1/2 D
> 
> I've been trying to make these work for me but my instep is too high and the vamp is too long on these. They're in very good condition with just some light scuffs across the right toe (I haven't bothered to brush them out). Asking $50 shipped to CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint non-iron ocbd
> Excellent condition
> 
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## jt2gt

Again...these are new in box and limited color/Sole. Color looks nice in person, almost like nat chromexcel with very light greyish tone. How about $40 shipped. Thanks...JT



jt2gt said:


> Eastland Yarmouth Limited Edition Camp moc...Light Charcoal Grey/Red sole. Size 8.5...Just like the one in this link (click on light grey version with red sole):
> 
> New in Box -- $45 shipped CONUS. TTS 8.5. Thanks...JT


----------



## Topsider

*Randolph Engineering Aviator Eyeglass/Sunglass Frames*

Worn by the United States Army, Air Force, Navy, Marines, Coast Guard, and NASA.

Size: 52mm lens, 20mm bridge, 140mm skull temples with spring hinges
Color: Brushed gold

Text inside left temple reads: RANDOLPH 140 MM USA
Test inside right temple reads: RE FGN 52[]20 Frame Italy

These are in excellent condition, with no significant wear or damage. They contain prescription lenses. You can have your own lenses made at any optical shop. This price is for the frame only. These frames retail for $105 from Randolph Engineering, without lenses. These can be yours for less than half that. *$50 shipped within CONUS.*


----------



## CMDC

Do we have any M.I.T. grads out there? I came across an MIT emblematic tie the other day at one of my normal haunts--navy w/school crest. I didn't grab it but I'm sure it would still be there if I went back. It was from the Coop and Rivetz of Boston and I'm pretty sure it was all silk but it could have been a blend. A nice vintage piece. If any interest, let me know.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price Drops*

Another couple of jackets from the closet...

Brooks Brothers 346 Grey Tweed
3/2 sack, grey herringbone, fully canvassed, two-button sleeves, partially lined. Lapel needs to be repressed, but no issues otherwise.
18.5 shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC









Asking *$65 *CONUS

Brooks Brothers 346 Houndstooth Tweed
Same details as the above herringbone, no lapel issue.










18.5" shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC
Asking *$65* CONUS


----------



## leisureclass

Beautiful stuff Art, If they were my size I'd grab one for sure.


----------



## 32rollandrock

An update and correction. The Stetson has been taken. The Thompson is mis-labeled in the description--it is, in fact, size 7. It is still available, as is a a size 7 Stetson identical to the 7 1/8 pictured. $35 each, $60 for both or offer. Thanks.



32rollandrock said:


> * A FEW NWOB HATS
> *
> These hats are in flawless condition. First up is Stetson, Saxon model, Caribou color, as per tags. I have two of these, one in 7 1/8, the other in 7. They are identical, right down to the feather. $35 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a hat by Tip Thompson, size 7 1/8. $35 CONUS, or take this one and the Stetson above for $60 CONUS.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just a quick note to say I received a great pair of seersucker pants from 32 the other day. A+

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix

Drop - $60 OBO.



Orgetorix said:


> The iconic Trad tweed - Norman Hilton. If there's a brand with more Trad cachet, I don't know what it is.
> 
> This beauty is a glen plaid in blue, cream, brown and rust. Narrow, natural shoulders, 3/2 sack, hook vent, horn buttons, handsewn buttonholes (and more), partially lined. It's lovely.
> 
> Fall is coming! Get ready for it. $75 OBO including shipping in the CONUS.
> 
> Tagged 43L; would probably also work for a 42L.
> 
> Chest: 46
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeves: 26 + 1.5 to let down
> BOC: 32.25


----------



## JKriss

Price cut on the strands below. Looking for $195 shipped.

I also have a pair of black Allen Edmonds Park Aves. They are a size 10D. I'm looking for $50 shipped.

The uppers are still in great condition. However, the soles definitely need to be redone before the shoes can be worn again. Take a look at the pictures below to see what I mean. The right shoe a has hole about the size of a nickel. Once resoled, these should have a lot of life left.




























JKriss said:


> This is a brand new unworn pair of sz 10D Allen Edmonds Strand in dark brown. I bought these from Land's End and they are A grade. However, there is a small little defect on the inside of the right heel. It's not very noticeable but take a look at the pictures down below to see for yourself. I would keep them but they are a half size too big for me.
> 
> Looking for $225 shipped on these but i am open to offers.


----------



## The Rambler

Can hardly believe that gorgeous Norman Hilton that Org listed hasn't sold yet. If it fit me, it would be mine.


----------



## WRMS

Cotton pants! All flat front. Prices as marked. Take 20% off for more then one pair.










Cotton pants! All flat front. Prices as marked. Take 20% off for more then one pair.


Lands End blue and white pin stripe made in Sri Lanka. Labeled size 36
measured w =18.5 inseam = 30 Never worn $20
Territory Ahead Khakis made in China. Labeled size 35
measured w = 18 inseam = 30 in good condition $15
Incotex gold cords made in Romania. Labeled size 38
measured w =18.5 inseam 31 These are seriously nice! Worn once, I wish they fit. $45
*Claimed, thanks!*
Bills M1 Driving Twills made in the USA. Labeled size 35
measured size w = 18 inseam = 30.25 in good condition $30
*Claimed, thanks!*
Lands End Legacy Chino made in Sri Lanka. Labeled size 35
measured size w = 18 inseam = 31.5 in good condition $15
Bills M3 Brown Khaki made in the USA. Labeled size 35
measured size w = 17.5 inseam = 31.75 Worn frequently, but there's still life! $20
*Claimed, thanks*
Bills M1 RED made in the USA. Labeled size 34
measured size w = 17.5 inseam 29.5 These have been let out in the waist and has some faint marks from the tailoring. Excellent condition $30
Levi 501 shrink to fit NWOT. Made in Mexico. Labeled size 38x34
measured size w = 19.5 inseam = 34. Never laundered never worn $35
 I can't figure out thumbnails because of my extreme lameness. Here's the link to my Photobucket. All of the pants are labeled with numbers for convenience. [HR][/HR]


----------



## johnnylaw

Orgetorix said:


> Drop - $60 OBO.


I'll take it!


----------



## Pink and Green

I own one pair of sunglasses, and these are they. Worth the money - once you have them you'll be glad you got them. The 52 mm is ideal for most faces, but they go up to 55 if you like them bigger/have a bigger noggin.



Topsider said:


> *Randolph Engineering Aviator Eyeglass/Sunglass Frames*
> 
> Worn by the United States Army, Air Force, Navy, Marines, Coast Guard, and NASA.
> 
> Size: 52mm lens, 20mm bridge, 140mm skull temples with spring hinges
> Color: Brushed gold
> 
> Text inside left temple reads: RANDOLPH 140 MM USA
> Test inside right temple reads: RE FGN 52[]20 Frame Italy
> 
> These are in excellent condition, with no significant wear or damage. They contain prescription lenses. You can have your own lenses made at any optical shop. This price is for the frame only. These frames retail for $105 from Randolph Engineering, without lenses. These can be yours for less than half that. *$50 shipped within CONUS.*


----------



## Topsider

Pink and Green said:


> I own one pair of sunglasses, and these are they. Worth the money - once you have them you'll be glad you got them. The 52 mm is ideal for most faces, but they go up to 55 if you like them bigger/have a bigger noggin.


I have two other pair, with Rx lenses. They're great. I have a brushed silver pair with gray lenses for driving, and a gold pair with brown lenses for outdoor activities.


----------



## Orgetorix

Norman Hilton is sold.


----------



## CMDC

As a heads up I've got some Lacoste polos I'm going to be putting up, probably tonight. Included will be a yellow in size 7 (made in France) and a royal blue in (IIRC) size 6. May be a few others also.


----------



## Topsider

The Randolph Engineering aviator frames are *SOLD*.


----------



## egerland

*CORBIN sports coats! 

Both 17.5" shoulder to shoulder seam, 20" pit to pit, length 30" from bottom of collar, and sleeves 24.5", three button roll. Lowered to $45 each anywhere in ConUS. Both are in good condition, no flaws or tears that I can see.

The Black Watch coat:

img upload

This is a photo of the Royal Stewart coat:

*


----------



## CMDC

Lots of stuff tonight. Multiple purchases will be discounted. Everything is in excellent condition. No flaws on anything.

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue in Black Calf
Size 11D
As you can see from the pix, these have been worn maybe once. Like new condition.

$125 conus














































Brooks Brothers navy blazer. 2B darted. Made in USA
Tagged 39L
Excellent condition--little wear at all

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25
Length BoC: 32

$45 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren blue seersucker pants
38 x 30

These appear unworn
Flat front, no cuff

$25 conus




























JCrew green narrow wale corduroy critter pants
St. Bernards
33 x 32

$22 conus




























Piattelli for Barneys spread collar dress shirt
Made in Italy
Measures to 15x33

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Golf pink candy stripe bd sport shirt
Pocket and back collar button

Tagged M; measures to 15 x 33

$22 conus




























Polo Ralph Lauren bd sport shirt. Kind of a light weight cotton
Made in India
Size M

$18 conus



















Brooks Brothers linen/cotton blue ls sport shirt
16.5 x 34/5

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers point collar dress shirt
17.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Viyella bd in Royal Stuart Pattern
Made in USA
Tagged XL: Measures to 17.5 x 35
Little wear. Fantastic condition

$24 conus



















Lacoste royal blue polo shirt
Size 6
Measures 22 pit to pit; 25.5 length

$20 conus



















Lacoste yellow polo
Tagged 6
Measures 23 x 28
Made in France

$22 conus



















Murrays Toggery Shop White polo
Tagged XL
Measures 28 width; 29 length

$20 conus




























Brooks Brothers burgundy polo
Tagged XXL
Measures 27 width; 34 length

$20 conus



















Harvard Coop repp tie
3 1/4" width

$18 conus



















Mystery emblematic from Hapton Hall NY
All silk
3 1/4" width

I'd be interested in folks' interpretation of what this is. Make it a conversation piece at the office. Kind of a rorschach test.

$16 conus


----------



## unmodern

^Looks like buffalo to me.


----------



## brantley11

Cleaning out the closet tonight; therefore, I will be posting a lot of good stuff Saturday and Sunday.

Shoes (10.5 and 11)-- Alden, Allen Edmonds, Cole Haan made in maine, florshiem imperial lwb, and sperry ao

Lands End LS Flap Pocket Madras Made in India light and bright colors Large

Flat Front Pants (34x32)--Navy and green plaid, old BB salmon reds, PRL and Jcrew chinos

Belts (36)--Trafalgar surcingle, Dooney and Burke surcingle, leatherman cape code line, BB Italian Brindle like

Stay tuned........


----------



## MicTester

CMDC said:


> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue in Black Calf
> Size 11D
> As you can see from the pix, these have been worn maybe once. Like new condition.
> 
> $125 conus


Nice price and shoes like new.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No trees are included with any of the below shoes.

A pair of SAS handsewn loafers, made in USA, in fabulous condition, with thick soles and flawless uppers. Size 12M. $25 CONUS













A pair of NWOB Florsheim black calfskin longwings, 12C, made in India, $25 CONUS.













A pair of made in USA British Walkers, 7.5D, thick soles, fantastic uppers, Scotch pebblegrain. Just $25 CONUS












A pair of old-school Florsheim Imperials, Scotch pebblegrain with five-nail sole in 8D. Fabulous uppers, thick soles. Just $30 CONUS.












A pair of made in USA Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips, size 8D. The soles are a bit thin and the leather on the left heel upper has some, uh, patina (pictured), but covers up well--I wouldn't consider it serious. Uppers are in good condition, with some slight crinkling. With a re-sole these should last several seasons with a bit of TLC. Just $12 CONUS or $7 when purchasing another pair of shoes.












These Alden loafers are from the Cape Cod Collection. The soles are thick and the uppers flawless. These are 8.5D, but run small and would be best for an 8D. $45 CONUS












Hanover black pebblegrain longwings, made in USA, size 8.5EEE. Thick soles, no flaws to uppers, $25 CONUS












A pair of Johnston and Murphy Aristocraft captoes, made in USA, size 9.5D/B. These are compare well in quality and styling with Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, in my opinion. Good soles, fantastic uppers, just $25 CONUS.












A pair of Italian made Johnston & Murphy nubuck saddleshoes. This is beige calf over ivory nubuck, with the uppers in spectacular condition and the soles exhibiting no signs of wear. Size 10M. $25 CONUS












A pair of Bally wingtips, made in Switzerland, size 10EEE. The uppers have rich patina with the leather very soft and supple. They have been re-soled--it looks to be recent, and a quality job, so lots of life left in these. $25 CONUS












Next, a pair of Florsheim Imperials, black calfskin, with virtually no wear--the "F" embossed on the ball of the sole, the part that gets the most wear, is still clearly visible. These are marked assembled in USA and are size 11.5D. $25 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Price drops on many remaining items--ALL PRICES INCLUDE CONUS SHIPPING, AND OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> BELTS:
> 
> **1) Green surcingle belt with stripes.* A lovely summer belt! Unknown maker; nice leather ends, brass buckle. Measures 41 1/4 end to end without the buckle. *Asking $9, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUMMER JACKETS!*
> 
> *1) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*
> 
> This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.
> 
> It originally *cost $250, so how about JUST $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 7/8
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*
> 
> It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $24, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOES!*
> 
> *2) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*
> 
> Absolutely excellent condition! Original price sticker of $150 still attached and legible on sole; these were worn very rarely.
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *3) Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*
> 
> These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $40, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *4) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $13, BASICALLY FREE, BUT FOR SHIPPING COST!*
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $20, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SHIRTS!
> *
> 
> 2) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $14, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS!
> *
> *2) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $12, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $18
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $20
> 
> 
> 
> *COATS!*
> 
> *1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*
> 
> This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!
> 
> Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!
> 
> *Asking just $38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Tagged a 40L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
> Length (BOC): 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *
> 
> This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!
> 
> *Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
> Length: 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*
> 
> This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.
> 
> This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as
> 
> *just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16
> Length (BOC): 40 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M**ORE SHIRTS!!*
> 
> *1) Linen shirt. Size XXL*. Light periwinkle blue. Excellent condition. $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 2*) Irish linen shirt size XXL.* Creamy white. Excellent condition. $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Check cotton.* Size XL? measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition. $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford.* 17-34. Excellent condition! $12
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Polo polo! The classic. Size L. *Excellent. $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Falconnable sweater--crewneck, lightweight, perfect for layering! *Designed in France and made in Italy. Size L. Asking $16, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *9) NWT Brooks Brothers madras.* Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $22
> 
> Measurements: Chest: 26 1/2, Sleeve c. 36
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Brooks Brothers straight collar.* 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $15
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34.* Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7
> 
> 
> 
> *12) Paul Stuart. 15-32. *Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $9


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops--and offers welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) SUMMER CLASSIC! Irish Linen Suit, c. 46R. Half-canvassed and in BEAUTIFUL condition! *

Cut from Irish Moygashel linen, this suit has a beautiful hand and wonderful drape--just as you'd want from a linen suit! This suit is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a lovely shade of light olive--my pictures really don't do this justice at all. It features three button cuffs, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. the trousers are pleated and uncuffed. The fabric exhibits no signs of wrinkling at all, so I suspect that this was worn very sparingly, if at all. It's in beautiful condition!

As with all linens, pincords, and seersuckers, this could be worn as an odd jacket or odd trousers, as well as a suit.

*Asking just $35, shipped in CONUS, or offer. AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
length: 30 3/4

Waist: 21
Inseam: 28 (+2 1/4)










     

*2) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*

This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just

*$18 shipped in CONUS, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












*3) Pure Woven Silk Jacket for Woolf Brothers*

Made for Woolf Brothers--the preeminent luxury goods retailer of the Midwest, based in Kansas City--near the end of its life (the stores closed in 1992), this wonderful jacket is cut from a beautifully textured woven silk with strands of black, dark tab, moss green, and bark brown. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, with the sole exception that one of the cuff buttons has a small shear--although this is so clear and flush and smooth that it might well simply be a manufacturing flaw and always been like that. Beautiful!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










  

*TIES*

1) *Crickets/Grasshoppers emblematic*. Silk/poly blend. Excellent condition. Asking $10, or offer.

 

2) *Whales emblematic*. The perfect trad summer tie! No fabric content, but probably silk/poly. Made for the New Bedford, Massachusetts Whaling Museum--very New England! Excellent condition. Asking $10, or offer.

 

3) *Lovely Irish linen tie*. By Rooster. Excellent condition! Asking $12, or offer.

  

*From JoeTradly:*

1) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $7

 

2) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. $7

  

3) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $9

 

4) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $9

 

5) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $9


----------



## DFPyne

I would say that is a charging bull.



CMDC said:


> I'd be interested in folks' interpretation of what this is. Make it a conversation piece at the office. Kind of a rorschach test.


----------



## Hitch

Buffalo or charging bull.


----------



## Mox

Johnston & Murphy Handcrafted split-toe penny loafers - 10.5E/C - $27 shipped CONUS
(Shoe trees not included)

**SOLD**


----------



## Himself

DFPyne said:


> I would say that is a charging bull.


Either that, or an armadillo.


----------



## mrbill12345

Himself said:


> Either that, or an armadillo.


Or an anteater.


----------



## allan

+1 for the bull.



Himself said:


> Either that, or an armadillo.


----------



## balla25

*Brooks Brothers Shirts*

***CLICK THE PICS FOR A CLOSER LOOK**

BROOKS BROTHERS BLUE & WHITE 100% IRISH LINEN SHIRT

*









  

Brooks Brothers blue & white 100% Irish linen shirt (*Tagged XXL-Traditional Fit*). It is trad fit with a button down collar. The shirt is in excellent -LIKE NEW- condition. *Asking $36* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*BROOKS BROTHERS BROWN & WHITE 100% IRISH LINEN SHIRT









*
  

Brooks Brothers blue & white 100% Irish linen shirt (*Tagged XXL-Traditional Fit*). It is trad fit with a button down collar. The shirt is in excellent -LIKE NEW- condition. *Asking $36* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*BROOKS BROTHERS BLUE & WHITE STRIPED SHIRT

*









  

Brooks Brothers blue and white striped dress shirt (*Tagged 16.5-34 - Traditional Fit*). It is a non-iron all Supima 100% cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent -LIKE NEW- condition with no signs of ever being worn. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*BROOKS BROTHERS NAVY & WHITE GINGHAM SHIRT

*









  

Brooks Brothers navy and white gingham dress shirt (*Tagged 15.5-34/35 - Traditional Fit*). It is a non-iron all cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent -LIKE NEW- condition with no signs of ever being worn. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*BROOKS BROTHERS BLUE & WHITE STRIPED FUN DRESS SHIRT

*









  

Brooks Brothers blue and white striped fun dress shirt (*Tagged Large - Regular Fit*). It is a non-iron all supima 100% cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent -LIKE NEW- condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*BROOKS BROTHERS BLUE WITH YELLOW STRIPES SHIRT
*









  

Brooks Brothers blue with yellow stripes shirt (*Tagged 16-34 - Traditional Fit*). It is a non-iron, traditional fit, all cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent -LIKE NEW- condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

*BROOKS BROTHERS MULTI-COLORED STRIPED DRESS SHIRT*










  

Brooks Brothers red, blue, orange, & white multicolored striped dress shirt (*Tagged XL - Slim Fit*). It is a non-iron all supima 100% cotton shirt with a button down collar. It is in excellent -LIKE NEW- condition with no signs of wear. *Asking $25* shipped in the CONUS or best offer.

Please PM me with any offers, interest, or questions. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop*

I've become more picky about the fit of my shoes, and these are a bit big. My ideal fit is a 12.5 D or 13 C. These are 13D. These were made in the USA of course, and are a brown shell cordovan with the five-nail sole. 
I purchased these off eBay about 18 months ago and immediately replaced the heels. I've worn them no more than about half a dozen times. The uppers are in great shape, soles have plenty of life left, heels are almost new. No wear on the tongues. Trees not included.
Asking *$100* shipped priority USPS domestic. International buyers pay actual shipping minus $13.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop on these jackets...

Brooks Brothers 346 Grey Tweed
3/2 sack, grey herringbone, fully canvassed, two-button sleeves, partially lined. Lapel needs to be repressed, but no issues otherwise.
18.5 shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC









Asking *$55 *CONUS

Brooks Brothers 346 Houndstooth Tweed
Same details as the above herringbone, no lapel issue.










18.5" shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC
Asking *$55* CONUS


----------



## hookem12387

Brantley11: PM inbox now full.


----------



## LouB

*Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed*

Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed, marked 46L - $35

Very natural shoulders

Shoulders - 19.25"
PTP - 24.5"
Sleeves - 24.5" w/2" to let out (4 button)
BOC - 32.5"


----------



## jkidd41011

I have a ton of sport coats/fall stuff to list, but before I start...I need to clear out the summer stuff. All prices include shipping USPS Priority Mail (CONUS):

*NWT Old Stock Shorts Tagged Size 36 - Made in USA
*Waist measures about 17 1/2"+ across and the inseam is 8". They are the store brand from Jacobson's, which was an upscale chain that went under about 10 years ago. These things are pristine and even include the belt. Excellent quality and I doubt you'll come across something like these again..

*$30.00>>>$27.00 Shipped*




























* Just Added - Berle Seersucker Shorts Untagged Size 35 - Made in USA
*Waist measures about 17 1/2"+ across and the inseam is 7.5". Overall length is 19". Not sure if these are new old stock...but they are in excellent condition

*$22.00 Shipped*



















*Bills Khakis M1P Lightweight Cotton* 
Marked Irregular-can't see anything wrong with them. Color on the Bills website closet is called Citron (they are pale yellow). 35 x 32 (1.5" cuffs). Please note pants are tagged 36, but measure slim.

*$20.00>>>$18.00 Shipped** (these have been on here for a couple weeks)*




























*Lacoste Polo*
From the personal closet. Shirt is Orange (sorry for the iPhone pix)Tagged size 7, runs a tad small for me and I wear a large. In good condition.
*
$15.00 Shipped*



















*Robert Talbott Carmel Polo*
Tagged Size L...too slim fitting for my spare tire. Stretch style cotton. It is in very good condition. Please note the spot in the picture is water from the steamer and not a stain.

*$18.00>>>15.00 Shipped*




























Polo Ralph Lauren Golf Shirt
Tagged size large...same problem as above for me. Also in very nice condition. Logo on the sleeve is a horse head with 1901 under it.

*$12.00>>>10.00 Shipped*




























Feel free to PM me with any questions/offers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## brantley11

These are all my personal items that I have had for a while and need to thin down my collection of over 75 pair of shoes, 200 shirts, 100 pants and such. All prices include shipping and the shoe trees are not included.

1.) Cole Haan (more pictures here)

from left to right
Cole Haan Country Made in Brazil 10.5 D $30

Cole Haan Y-Toe Made in Maine 11 D $40

Cole Haan Pebble Handsewn Loafer Handmade in Maine 11 D $50

2.) Sperry (more pictures here)










from left to right
Sperry Two Eye billfish 10.5 D $30

Sperry AO Amaretto 10.5 D $40

Sperry AO Sahara 10.5 D $40

3.) Walkover Chestnut Pebble Grain PTB 10.5 D $20--need some work on the heel; half of the plate is off. I have been wearing them like this for a year and I can't notice. (more pictures here)










4.) Pants (pictures here)

a.) Old BB Reds Flat Front with Cuff. Purchased NOS, hemmed and sized, and I wore them twice. $40
w- 34"
in- 32"
out- 43"

b.) Navy/White/Green Plaid Pants Flat Front no cuff. $20
w- 37" (slim though. i wore them and they fit like a 35 everywhere else)
in- 31"
out- 41 1/2"

c.) Navy blue vintage wash J Crew Chinos $15
w- 33"
in- 31"
out- 41"

5.) Lands End Madras made in India L with Flap Pocket $17 (pictures here)
c- 23 1/2"
sl- 34"
l- 31"


----------



## brantley11

Last but not least

6.) "Premium Shoes"










left to right (more pictures here)

a.) Alden Burnished Tan Tassel Loafers 662 10.5 D worn 5 times. I have an identical Footjoy pair that I actually like better so these must go. $200

b.) Allen Edmonds Kingsley Chesnut 10.5 D weren't my favorite style so didn't make the rotation much--10 wearings at most. $75

c.) Florsheim Imperial Chestnut Pebble Grain 10.5 D V-Cleat 2 rows of nails--have an identical pair that I purchased NOS so these need to go. $75

7.) Belts (pictured here) All belts are size 36--meaning they fit a pant size 34

a.) BB Congac Italian Leather Belt made in Italy $30

b.) Trafalgar Navy and Red Surchingle Belt Made in USA Sold Pending Payment

c.) Dooney & Burke Navy Surchingle Belt Made in USA $20

d.) Leather Man Cape Cod Three Yellow Sail boats and a Star Made in USA $20

e.) Navy and Blue Wool / Suede Belt $25

f.) Red Stretchy Belt Made in USA $15

g.) J. Crew Black Leather Jean Belt Made in England $25


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*TYPHOID JONES: A VINTAGE AMERICAN CLOTHIER*

Good Morning!

I had the chance to add a number of interesting things to my Etsy shop. I found some during my vacation earlier this month and others I just picked up around town in my spare time. Here's a few of the highlights:










^^^ Vintage Nantucket Red Cotton Summer Trad / Ivy League Casual Sport Coat 44 LONG. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Blue & White Striped Trad / Ivy League Casual Sweater L. Made in USA.










^^^ MUSEUM QUALITY Vintage 1950s / Early 1960s J. Press 2 Piece Tailcoat Tuxedo 40 R. Made in USA.










^^^ Maker's tag and Union Label.










^^^ Detail of Union Label (1949 - 1962)










^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Andover Shop 100% Cashmere Navy Blue Overcoat 38 S. Made in USA. *SOLD!!!

*There are links to my Etsy shop in my signature lines.

Thanks again for your interest! If there's anything I can do for you, please don't hesitate to contact me. :icon_smile:​


----------



## Timeisaperception

An odd request, but does anyone have any tradly women's or boy's clothing? A ladyfriend's birthday is coming up, and she got into the habit of stealing oxfords and such from me...and madras...and my Pendletons...

Anyways! I'm looking at (last time I checked) a size 4 waist (petite) and a small size top (for a boy's shirt, she takes a 12 to 14, and can take a men's small - as per what happened to one of my madras shirts); it's probably a long shot, but I thought I'd do an all call and see if anything turned up here. Thank you!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Price drop



DoghouseReilly said:


> Two button, darted Southwick worsted suit in mid grey with very faint blue and red pinstripes. Half lined, center vented. The trousers have a flat front and are cuffed. There is no marked size, so please see the measurements below.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket*
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18"
> Across the chest: 21.5"
> Shoulder to sleeve cuff: 27" (1" extra)
> Length of jacket from bottom of collar: 31.5"
> 
> *Trousers*
> Waist: 16.75"
> Inseam: 31" (1" + 1.75" cuff)
> 
> $55>*$50* shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

The linen suit, the size L Polo, and the two XXL Irish linen shirts have now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## leisureclass

*17x33 Brooks Brothers OCBDs*









Three Brooks Brothers OCBDs for sale - Asking $65 for the Lot (I would prefer this option) - or $25 Sold separately
Immaculate condition - Made in the USA
Measurements the same on all three
Shoulders: 19.5
Chest: 26

Please PM me with any questions


----------



## Topsider

*Randolph Engineering P3 Eyeglass/Sunglass Frames*

Standard issue for submariners in the U.S. Navy.

Model P3C, 47mm lens width, gold color, 140mm skull temples. Brand new, unworn, without lenses. Hard case included. Michael Bastian's sunglass version retails for $175. These can be yours for $40, including shipping in CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## knucklehead

*Pretty-much-like-new Imperials*



http://imgur.com/a

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^----PICS!

I bought these Imperials a couple of years ago. I'm just not thrilled with the color so I'm putting them on the block. They're size 10.5 D. I've worn them about 15-20 times, so they're still in pretty good shape. In the last photo you'll see a bit of a black mark on the side of one shoe near the back. I think it comes from when I kicked the edge of the other shoe against it. I paid $190 for them. They're yours for $90 CONUS OBO.


----------



## CMDC

Update and drops...



CMDC said:


> Lots of stuff tonight. Multiple purchases will be discounted. Everything is in excellent condition. No flaws on anything.
> 
> Brooks Brothers navy blazer. 2B darted. Made in USA
> Tagged 39L
> Excellent condition--little wear at all
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length BoC: 32
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren blue seersucker pants
> 38 x 30
> 
> These appear unworn
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew green narrow wale corduroy critter pants
> St. Bernards
> 33 x 32
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golf pink candy stripe bd sport shirt
> Pocket and back collar button
> 
> Tagged M; measures to 15 x 33
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren bd sport shirt. Kind of a light weight cotton
> Made in India
> Size M
> *
> $16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers linen/cotton blue ls sport shirt
> 16.5 x 34/5
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers point collar dress shirt
> 17.5 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyella bd in Royal Stuart Pattern
> Made in USA
> Tagged XL: Measures to 17.5 x 35
> Little wear. Fantastic condition
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murrays Toggery Shop White polo
> Tagged XL
> Measures 28 width; 29 length
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy polo
> Tagged XXL
> Measures 27 width; 34 length
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard Coop repp tie
> 3 1/4" width
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery emblematic from Hapton Hall NY
> All silk
> 3 1/4" width
> 
> I'd be interested in folks' interpretation of what this is. Make it a conversation piece at the office. Kind of a rorschach test.
> 
> *$14 conus*


----------



## Hardiw1

Code flags belt with brass anchor buckle - 15$
Measures 48.75" from end to end
Strap is 1.25"

Anyone know who makes this? No tag or any other indication of maker.

  

Gray Corbin sack suit - CLAIMED
This suit is in new condition, no evidence of ever being worn. I really wish it fit me.
Whitten's Town and Country is a excellent men's store close to where I picked this up.
Pants are pleated, no cuff with buttons for braces

Jacket:
Shoulder: 19.75"
p2p: 24.5"
Waist: 24"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length boc: 31.25"

Pants:
Waist: 22"
Inseam: 33"


----------



## Taken Aback

Hardiw1 said:


> Code flags belt with brass anchor buckle - 15$
> Measures 48.75" from end to end
> Strap is 1.25"
> 
> Anyone know who makes this? No tag or any other indication of maker.


Military buckle with motif? I'd put my money on Skippers.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Has to be, thanks for the info.


----------



## WRMS

Sill have lots of pants here.



WRMS said:


> Cotton pants! All flat front. Prices as marked. Take 20% off for more then one pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton pants! All flat front. Prices as marked. Take 20% off for more then one pair.
> 
> 
> Lands End blue and white pin stripe made in Sri Lanka. Labeled size 36
> measured w =18.5 inseam = 30 Never worn $20
> Territory Ahead Khakis made in China. Labeled size 35
> measured w = 18 inseam = 30 in good condition $15
> Incotex gold cords made in Romania. Labeled size 38
> measured w =18.5 inseam 31 These are seriously nice! Worn once, I wish they fit. $45
> *Claimed, thanks!*
> Bills M1 Driving Twills made in the USA. Labeled size 35
> measured size w = 18 inseam = 30.25 in good condition $30
> *Claimed, thanks!*
> Lands End Legacy Chino made in Sri Lanka. Labeled size 35
> measured size w = 18 inseam = 31.5 in good condition $15
> Bills M3 Brown Khaki made in the USA. Labeled size 35
> measured size w = 17.5 inseam = 31.75 Worn frequently, but there's still life! $20
> *Claimed, thanks*
> Bills M1 RED made in the USA. Labeled size 34
> measured size w = 17.5 inseam 29.5 These have been let out in the waist and has some faint marks from the tailoring. Excellent condition $30
> Levi 501 shrink to fit NWOT. Made in Mexico. Labeled size 38x34
> measured size w = 19.5 inseam = 34. Never laundered never worn $35
> I can't figure out thumbnails because of my extreme lameness. Here's the link to my Photobucket. All of the pants are labeled with numbers for convenience. [HR][/HR]


----------



## dexconstruct

*Drops and New Stuff!*

*Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia - $25 >>> $20* *shipped CONUS *

An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.

Measurements:

Neck: 15.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches

      

*
Brooks Brothers Khaki Chinos - $15 >>> $10 shipped CONUS 
*
Classic pair of chinos, uncuffed and with a flat front. Tagged a 38x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes. 

Measurements:

Waist: 38 inches
Inseam: 28 inches

  

*Brooks Brothers **Made in the USA **Pinpoint OCBD - $20 >>> $16 CONUS
*
The one and only. Made in the late 2000s. Very good condition, with one very tiny spot on the sleeve which may come out in the wash.

Measurements:
Neck: 16 inches
Sleeve: 33.25 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 25.5 inches
Shoulder: 18.75 inches
Length: 31.5 inches

    


*Gant Flap Pocket Short Sleeve Madras - $25* *shipped CONUS 
*
Beautiful madras half sleeve from Gant. Has a flap pocket, locker loop, and a collar button. Very good condition, except for the collar button which is chipped.

Measurements:

Neck: 16
Armpit to Armpit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25

    

*Polo Brown Cords - $15 shipped CONUS 
*
Very nice pair of flat front Polo brown corduroy pants. Tagged a 33x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes. 

Measurements:

Waist: 33 inches
Inseam: 28 inches


----------



## leisureclass

*Southwick and Jos. A. Bank*

Previously listed Brooks OCBDs are sold pending payment

1)Southwick Suit:
2b Darted Navy Suit in wool flannel with very subtle windowpane pattern. Flat front pants with cuffs. Excellent Condition.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/photo2zsf.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/photo1abw.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/photosst.jpg/

Jacket:
Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 21.75"
Back - 31"
Shoulder to cuff - 24" (3" underneath)

Trousers:
Waist - 18"
Inseam - 30"
Rise - 11.5"
Cuffs - 1.5" (1.25" underneath)

ASKING $70 shipped CONUS

2) Jos. A. Banks Premier Collection POW plaid 3/2 roll Sack jacket w/ 2b cuffs. Excellent condition

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo4ntt.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/photo3zla.jpg/

Shoulders - 18.25"
Chest - 22"
Back - 29.5"
Shoulder to cuff - 24.5" (2" underneath)

ASKING $45 shipped CONUS

Please PM with any questions


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SIZE 14 EB Pennys, made in Italy...*

Any interest in a pair of *SIZE 14* Eddie Bauer pennys, made in Italy? Spotted some last week, heading down there later today... If they are still there, I'll pick them up - should cost < $20 with conus.


----------



## jwooten

Couple Blazers, Mr. Reeve's Tux, a pair of Rancourts, a peachy polo and something for the wife.

BB Makers Blazer - 41R

Beautiful hopsack 3/2 roll blazer in a iron-clad wrinkle-proof guarantee 60/40 poly wool blend. Breast and lower patch pockets. Quarter lined. Swelled lapel seams. Natural, non-padded shoulder. Perfect summer blazer. Made in USA. Comes with Monogrammed Waterbury Buttons "MLL" 3 on lapel and 2 on each sleeve. Great condition, but the collar has a 1 inch area where it is detaching and the upper lining has come loose slightly (the collar is an easy fix and the lining doesn't affect anything). However, all flaws are pictured. Priced to move at $50. Wouldn't be leaving my house if it were a long!

P2P-22"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC - 30"
Sleever - 24" w/ 3.5" material inside









 
BB Sack Blazer - 44S

Another blazer, this one of a more recent vintage. Sack cut with minimal shoulder padding. 3/2 Lapel, but could use a more sympathetic repress. 1818 Brooks Brothers buttons. 100% Wool in a very tight weave. Fully lined and barely worn. Lower patch pockets. Classic Brooks Brothers styling. Made in the USA. No Flaws and Priced to move at $55.

P2P - 24"
BOC - 29.5"
Shoulder - 19.75"
Sleeve - 23.5" w/ 1.5" material inside.












Norman Hilton Tuxedo - 44L

This little gem is in spectacular condition. A Norman Hilton for Shaia's of Homewood tuxedo commissioned by Mr. R. Reeves in Spring of '94. Classic styling with some minimal darts for body shape and slight shoulder padding. Peak silk-faced lapels with a single button and no rear vent. Pockets have flaps but are finished such that they can be tucked. The pants are pleated with no cuff and have side adjustments with some elastic give in the rear for more "executive" comfort. Tuxedo is a black wool with silk facing on the lapels and a silk band down the side of the pants. Ready for a night out at $80.

P2P - 25"
BOC - 33.75"
Shoulder - 20.5"
Sleeve - 25" w/ 1.75 material inside.

Waist - 20" w/ about an 1" of material to let out.
Outseam - 42"
Inseam - 31.5" w/ 3.5" material inside.











BB Golden Fleece - Made in USA Polo (S).

A peach polo for a summer day! Golden Fleece made in the USA polo in a pinky-peach stripe. A Brooks Brothers classic. Too short for me so it's headed to you! No flaws! Priced at $20.

P2P - 21.5"
BOC - 26.5"
Shoulder - 18"
Sleeve - 9.5" (They're short of course.)










Rancourt Camp Mocs - 11.5D Like New!

Great Condition! Rancourt Camp Mocs in Brown Chromexcel. Recent acquisition, but they just don't fit me. So along they go. Shoes have very little wear. Priced to you at $100.

Size - 11.5D










Something for the Lady in your life!

A pair of gently worn Hunter Huntress rain boots. Size 7 in navy blue. Run true-to-size. Huntress differs from the Classic because the calf opening is slightly wider and are therefore more useful for tucking pants in (or so the wife says). Have buckles on tops! Great puddle jumpers. Boots are in impeccable condition and will come shipped in the original box. Out the door for $60.

Shaft - 14"
Calf Opening - 7.5"










Welcome to offers and please let me know if you need anymore pictures or measurements.


----------



## brantley11

The Cole Haan County have been sold. All of the others have been listed on eBay, but you can still get them for the AAAC price if you contact me here.



brantley11 said:


> These are all my personal items that I have had for a while and need to thin down my collection of over 75 pair of shoes, 200 shirts, 100 pants and such. All prices include shipping and the shoe trees are not included.
> 
> 1.) Cole Haan (more pictures here)
> 
> from left to right
> Cole Haan Country Made in Brazil 10.5 D $30
> 
> Cole Haan Y-Toe Made in Maine 11 D $40
> 
> Cole Haan Pebble Handsewn Loafer Handmade in Maine 11 D $50
> 
> 2.) Sperry (more pictures here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right
> Sperry Two Eye billfish 10.5 D $30
> 
> Sperry AO Amaretto 10.5 D $40
> 
> Sperry AO Sahara 10.5 D $40
> 
> 3.) Walkover Chestnut Pebble Grain PTB 10.5 D $20--need some work on the heel; half of the plate is off. I have been wearing them like this for a year and I can't notice. (more pictures here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Pants (pictures here)
> 
> a.) Old BB Reds Flat Front with Cuff. Purchased NOS, hemmed and sized, and I wore them twice. $40
> w- 34"
> in- 32"
> out- 43"
> 
> b.) Navy/White/Green Plaid Pants Flat Front no cuff. $20
> w- 37" (slim though. i wore them and they fit like a 35 everywhere else)
> in- 31"
> out- 41 1/2"
> 
> c.) Navy blue vintage wash J Crew Chinos $15
> w- 33"
> in- 31"
> out- 41"
> 
> 5.) Lands End Madras made in India L with Flap Pocket $17 (pictures here)
> c- 23 1/2"
> sl- 34"
> l- 31"


----------



## brantley11

The Florsheim Imperials and Allen Edmonds Kinglsey have been claimed and awaiting payment. The Aldens have been listed on eBay, but once again the AAAC price is still good if you contact me on here.



brantley11 said:


> Last but not least
> 
> 6.) "Premium Shoes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to right (more pictures here)
> 
> a.) Alden Burnished Tan Tassel Loafers 662 10.5 D worn 5 times. I have an identical Footjoy pair that I actually like better so these must go. $200
> 
> b.) Allen Edmonds Kingsley Chesnut 10.5 D weren't my favorite style so didn't make the rotation much--10 wearings at most. $75
> 
> c.) Florsheim Imperial Chestnut Pebble Grain 10.5 D V-Cleat 2 rows of nails--have an identical pair that I purchased NOS so these need to go. $75
> 
> 7.) Belts (pictured here) All belts are size 36--meaning they fit a pant size 34
> 
> a.) BB Congac Italian Leather Belt made in Italy $30
> 
> b.) Trafalgar Navy and Red Surchingle Belt Made in USA Sold Pending Payment
> 
> c.) Dooney & Burke Navy Surchingle Belt Made in USA $20
> 
> d.) Leather Man Cape Cod Three Yellow Sail boats and a Star Made in USA $20
> 
> e.) Navy and Blue Wool / Suede Belt $25
> 
> f.) Red Stretchy Belt Made in USA $15
> 
> g.) J. Crew Black Leather Jean Belt Made in England $25


----------



## balla25

The two BB Linen (XXL) shirts on the last page have been sold. Thanks!


----------



## dexconstruct

dexconstruct said:


> *Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia - $25 >>> $20* *shipped CONUS *
> 
> An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Neck: 15.5 inches
> Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
> Shoulder: 18.5 inches
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Brooks Brothers Khaki Chinos - $15 >>> $10 shipped CONUS
> *
> Classic pair of chinos, uncuffed and with a flat front. Tagged a 38x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Waist: 38 inches
> Inseam: 28 inches
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers **Made in the USA **Pinpoint OCBD - $20 >>> $16 CONUS
> *
> The one and only. Made in the late 2000s. Very good condition, with one very tiny spot on the sleeve which may come out in the wash.
> 
> Measurements:
> Neck: 16 inches
> Sleeve: 33.25 inches
> Armpit to Armpit: 25.5 inches
> Shoulder: 18.75 inches
> Length: 31.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gant Flap Pocket Short Sleeve Madras - $25* *shipped CONUS
> *
> Beautiful madras half sleeve from Gant. Has a flap pocket, locker loop, and a collar button. Very good condition, except for the collar button which is chipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Neck: 16
> Armpit to Armpit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo Brown Cords - $15 shipped CONUS
> *
> Very nice pair of flat front Polo brown corduroy pants. Tagged a 33x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Waist: 33 inches
> Inseam: 28 inches


Forgot a pic.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Only one pair left... ALOHA!



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Shorts, Blue Hawaiian Print - Size 40*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 40*
> Waist: 41"
> Inseam: 8.5",
> Outseam: 18.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 14"
> Flat Front
> 7 Belt loops
> Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; Double welt, button-through rear pockets
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> ***********************************************
> 
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren Chino Shorts, Royal Blue - Size 33*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *J. Crew Shorts, (Gordon?) Plaid - Size 34*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Double L Chino Shorts, Brick Red - Size 36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

Oxxford tweed sport coat
Brownish herringbone w/khaki and dark brown windowpane
2B darted. Single vent. 1/2 lined
Tagged 42S

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 22.5 +2 underneath

$45 conus





































Brooks Brothers white w/pink stripe pinpoint ocbd
15.5 x 33 slim fit

*SOLD*


----------



## Orgetorix

^Pity that Oxxford is so short. Lovely fabric.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> ^Pity that Oxxford is so short. Lovely fabric.


I agree, it's gorgeous.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Basic Blazers in Blue & Maroon - 40R-ish*

*Jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs, lapels, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

These jackets were found side by side; it's my assumption they are courtesy of Mr. DG. (RIP)
The only significant difference in measurements is the shoulder; the maroon blazer is an inch
wider, but has a little more structure/padding than the blue blazer, so it works. (Both these
jackets fit me very well; I already have a sack blue blazer, so I thought I'd pass these along.)

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.

*$25 each; Both for $45!*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25*

*********************************************
*??? for Bob Kildee Blue Blazer* (If you know this logo, please let me know.)


Click pics for larger view.

  
   
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 3 button sleeve; Half lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25*

*$25 each; Both for $45!*

If you're looking for something inexpensive but decent quality (perhaps for a younger trad), these will fit the bill.

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## jwooten

Rancourt Camp Mocs and BB Makers 41R are sold!


----------



## Taken Aback

If anything, sbdivemaster's description of items are a bit conservative. The tie I received from him was in better shape than I had expected. 

It was so good, I had to make a sandwich.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> It was so good, I had to make a sandwich.


It took me a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## dexconstruct

*Just throwing this up*

*Brooks Brothers Vintage Made in the USA OCBD - SOLD*

Classic blue OCBD, featuring unlined collar and 7 button placket. It is in good condition, with some discoloration on one of the cuffs, and very slight amount on the collar. I couldn't bear to leave it at the thrift store.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The few remaining ties!*

As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS: International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) *Crickets/Grasshoppers emblematic*. Silk/poly blend. Excellent condition. Asking $9, or offer.

 

2) *Whales emblematic*. The perfect trad summer tie! No fabric content, but probably silk/poly. Made for the New Bedford, Massachusetts Whaling Museum--very New England! Excellent condition. Asking $9 or offer.

 

3) *Lovely Irish linen tie*. By Rooster. Excellent condition! *Claimed!*

4) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $7

 

5) J. Crew regimental. Minor blemishes, as shown. *Claimed!*

6) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $8

 

7) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $9

 

8) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $10


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad loveliness from 32rollandrock!*

*
As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International shipping is at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Silk Chester Barrie for Maus and Hoffman. *

This is absolutely FANTASTIC! Cut from wonderfully slubby, heavier silk, this is the perfect jacket for moving from late summer to early Fall, giving the warmth you'll need as the evenings cool without looking out of place in the sun. The silk has a wonderful pearl grey background, with subtle vertical stripes of light pink, periwinkle blue, and tan.

The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and features the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pockets. This has a single vent. It was made for Maus and Hoffman by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, England. Of course, it was Made in England.

This jacket is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $65, or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, this runs small; it measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*2) Classic navy Double Breasted Blazer by Brooks Brothers*

A lovely, classic blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This features a 6 by 1 button formation, peak lapels, and is ventless, in Flusser approved style. The buttons are brass coloured and complete. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/8










   

*3) CLASSIC 3/2 sack poplin suit, with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely example of that trad classic, a 3/2 sack poplin suit! Cut from a lovely khaki poplin, this has two patch and flap pockets, is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features lapped seams along both the backs and the sleeves. It also features a hook vent, and has three button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

The jacket is in excellent condition, with the only unnoticeable flaw being the former owner's name written in the inside of one of the interior pockets. ; the trousers have a very small wear hole just above the zipper, which could readily be fixed. Because of this flaw, however, and because this is a poplin suit and so could readily be worn as odd jacket and odd trousers, this is priced as though it were the jacket only, and so is a steal at merely

*$40, or offer.

Measurements: *

Chest: 33 3/8
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31

Waist (laid flat): 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/8 plus 1 1/2., with 1 3/4 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Levis Trucker Jacket, from 32rollandrock*

If you're going to wear denim, you might as well make it An American Classic! This Trucker is one of those increasingly rare Levis products--one that was Made in the USA! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a size M, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Shoulder 20 1/3 (please note, this is larger than it appears as this is a trucker cut)
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (please note, these are longer than this indicates as this is a trucker cut, and so the shoulders' slope contributes to the sleeve length.)
Length: 24 1/2


----------



## jkidd41011

*SHOES*

Clearing out my closet. All prices exclude shipping since shoes vary so much depending where they are going.

Allen Edmonds Stockbridge Sz 9.5D - $55.00

Excellent condition. Soles shoe almost no signs of wear. They run a tad small and may work better for a Sz 9.


































Allen Edmonds Bel Air Sz 9.5D- $35.00

Good Condition. They have been re-heeled (can't tell about the soles). hey have a scratch shown in the picture (not very deep). Also some wear to the leather inside also shown.










































J Murphy by Johnston Murphy Sz 9.5M - $30.00

Not sure how trad these are. Very nice condition with minimal wear. They do run a bit snog, so they also may work better for a Sz 9. Made in Italy.


































Florsheim Pebble Grain Sz 10.5 B - $25.00

Run small...I've been wearing them and I'm a 9.5C/D. Uppers are in good condition.


































Allen Edmonds Belmont Sz 11B - $45.00

Very good condition. Light wear, but the uppers do have a scratch shown in the picture.










































I have additional pictures of all the shoes if you need to see them. Always open to offers.


----------



## haporth

*Vintage BrooksLinen Summer Suit & Olive Poplin Sportcoat, Plaid Sportcoat, 42,44 & 40 .*

A vintage Brookslinen cream suit ,tagged a 42 L,the fabric is a blend but looks like linen/silk, sack cut with flat front pants.
shoulders. 18.25
chest. 24
shoulder to cuff .25.5
length. 31.5.
Pants are 36 waist and 30.5 inseam, in good condition, a few minor stains here and there but nothing that some tlc would not take care of , asking $80.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/nueb916.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/nueb915.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/nueb917.jpg/
An olive Brooks Poplin in a tagged size of 44 reg, obviously an orphan but still nice with khakis or gray worsted.
shoulders 19.25
chest. 23.75
shoulder to cuff. 25
length.31.5, in good condition, not worn much, asking $40.
A vintage "346" blue glenplaid in a silk/wool blend, tagged a 42 reg but measuring significantly smaller I think.
shoulders. 19
chest. 22.5
shoulder to cuff 23.5
length. 30.75, a two button sack in nice lightweight fabric and in good condition, asking $40. Questions / offers welcome, many thanks.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/nueb917.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/nueb920.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/nueb918.jpg/


----------



## dkoernert

Received a terrific pair of shoes today from Mox. Great dude to do business with!


----------



## knucklehead

*I've come to my senses!*



knucklehead said:


> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^----PICS!
> 
> I bought these Imperials a couple of years ago. I'm just not thrilled with the color so I'm putting them on the block. They're size 10.5 D. I've worn them about 15-20 times, so they're still in pretty good shape. In the last photo you'll see a bit of a black mark on the side of one shoe near the back. I think it comes from when I kicked the edge of the other shoe against it. I paid $190 for them. They're yours for $90 CONUS OBO.[/QUOTE
> 
> Okeedokee gents. I confess to overpricing these. :icon_headagainstwal
> How about $40 plus shipping?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts!*

All of these shirts are in excellent condition--and, as always, *all prices include shipping in CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Brooks Brothers 17-34/35. A beautifully patterned shirt! $15

  

2) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. Lovely colours! Size XL. $15

 

3) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $15

 

4) India Madras. Approximately size L. *CLAIMED!*

 

5) OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt, in 25% linen/75% cotton. This dates from when BR was a serious men's clothier, offering real clothes for real outdoor activity--not the mall brand it is today. Featuring functional epaulettes and a breast pocket. Excellent condition. Old School BR items are becoming increasing rare, and so this is a steal at just $22, or offer. Size M.

  

6) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $14

  

7) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just 416, or offer.

  

8) Brooks Brothers. 16-33. Excellent condition. *CLAIMED!*

 

9) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $15, or offer.

  

*The following shirts were previously posted, and appear here with price drops:*

10) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $10, or offer.

 

*11) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $13, or offer.

 

*12) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $14, or offer.

 

*12) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*13) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*14) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*15) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $14, or offer.

 

16) Check cotton shirt. Size XL? measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition. $10, or offer.

 

17) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $10

 

18) Falconnable sweater--crewneck, lightweight, perfect for layering! Designed in France and made in Italy. Size L. Asking $15, or offer.

 

19) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $22

Measurements: Chest: 26 1/2, Sleeve c. 36

   

20) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $14

 

21) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $8

  

22) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $9


----------



## ATL

Anyone have a 38/40 S blackwatch sportcoat? Non-aggressive madras?


----------



## mhj

I'm looking for a shirt something like this pattern, red and black (or navy) micro-tattersall. I prefer a button down and need a size 16.5-17/34. Please PM if you have one you are interested in selling.

Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Green surcingle belt with stripes.* A lovely summer belt! Unknown maker; nice leather ends, brass buckle. Measures 41 1/4 end to end without the buckle. *Asking $9, or offer.*



*2) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

This is a beautiful jacket! Ignore the fact that this is from JAB--it is, after all, from their Signature Collection and so is decently made, being half-canvassed and fully lined. It also has a single centre vent. This was made in India--as you'd want for a Madras jacket--and is absolutely lovely! It is also New With ALL Tags attached, and so is in pristine condition.

It originally *cost $250, so how about JUST $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 7/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/4










     

*3) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *










*Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

       

*4) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*

This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












*5) Pure Woven Silk Jacket for Woolf Brothers*

Made for Woolf Brothers--the preeminent luxury goods retailer of the Midwest, based in Kansas City--near the end of its life (the stores closed in 1992), this wonderful jacket is cut from a beautifully textured woven silk with strands of black, dark tab, moss green, and bark brown. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, with the sole exception that one of the cuff buttons has a small shear--although this is so clear and flush and smooth that it might well simply be a manufacturing flaw and always been like that. Beautiful!

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4










  

*6) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*

This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!

Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 49










      

*7) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $70, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










     

*8) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*9) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*

Absolutely excellent condition! Original price sticker of $150 still attached and legible on sole; these were worn very rarely.

*Asking just $28, or offer.*










   ​
*10) OLD SCHOOL Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*

These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $35, or offer.*










    ​
*11) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $14, or offer.*

  

*12) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $20, or offer.*

      

*13) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *Asking just $12, or offer.*

   

14) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $18.

  

15) Polo trousers. Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. $20

 

16) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $20


----------



## Reldresal

I'm looking for a BB gold button for the sleeve of a navy blazer. Sheep variety. I see sets on ebay, but they are 7-8 buttons for $40-50. Anyone willing to sell just one button?


----------



## mhj

Reldresal said:


> I'm looking for a BB gold button for the sleeve of a navy blazer. Sheep variety. I see sets on ebay, but they are 7-8 buttons for $40-50. Anyone willing to sell just one button?


Try your local Brooks Brothers store. I picked up a BB sack blazer on eBay recently and the buttons were mismatched and a bit tarnished when I received it. BB charged me only $25 for a complete new set of buttons installed. It was the shock of my life after seeing what the buttons can sell for on eBay.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Trousers! Murray's Reds, Brooks Bros., seersucker, Madras, more!*








*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!

NB: Waists are measured laid flat.*
*
1) Murray's Reds.*

THE Trad. classic--Reds from Murray's Toggery Shop in Nantucket! Judging by the pinking in the interior seams these Reds were Made in the USA--Murray's has now outsourced their Reds, and so these classic American-made Reds are unlikely to be available again. This pair is well faded to the perfect Nantucket pink, and carry some minor blemishes from many summers of the Hamptons and Bermuda, the worst of which (at the top front of one thigh) is shown. These are accordingly in Good/Very Good condition, and so just *CLAIMED!*

Waist: 19 1/8 
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1)

  

*From 32rollandrock:*

*2) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*

These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $16, or offer.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)

  

*3) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $19, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*4) Brooks Brothers khakis*

Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)

 

*5) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $17

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*6) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $17, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2

  

*Previously posted trousers, with drops:*

*7) LL Bean muted Madras trousers.* Absolutely lovely, and highly versatile! I have a note to myself from when I acquired these "Note tiny and hard to find tea stain on front", but I can no longer discover where this was as it clearly blends with the muted sepia hues of this madras. However, given its (possible?) existence, these are listed as being Good/Very Good condition, despite this being the only flaw! waist: 19 1/2, Inseam 27 (+2). *CLAIMED!*

   

*From JoeTradly:*

*8) Land's End Year-Rounders.* Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $17

  

*9) Polo trousers.* Lovely heavier wool in charcoal grey with a mossy green tinge. Please note these have been tailored to be shorter than sized. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 7/8 cuffs. Excellent condition. *CLAIMED!*

 

*10) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords.* Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $18


----------



## jwooten

Items still available. The tux and Blazer are in spectacular condition. Open to offers on all items.



jwooten said:


> Couple Blazers, Mr. Reeve's Tux, a pair of Rancourts, a peachy polo and something for the wife.
> 
> BB Sack Blazer - 44S/R
> 
> Another blazer, this one of a more recent vintage. Sack cut with minimal shoulder padding. 3/2 Lapel, but could use a more sympathetic repress. 1818 Brooks Brothers buttons. 100% Wool in a very tight weave. Fully lined and barely worn. Lower patch pockets. Classic Brooks Brothers styling. Made in the USA. No Flaws and Priced to move at *$50*.
> 
> P2P - 24"
> BOC - 29.5"
> Shoulder - 19.75"
> Sleeve - 23.5" w/ 1.5" material inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton Tuxedo - 44L
> 
> This little gem is in spectacular condition. A Norman Hilton for Shaia's of Homewood tuxedo commissioned by Mr. R. Reeves in Spring of '94. Classic styling with some minimal darts for body shape and slight shoulder padding. Peak silk-faced lapels with a single button and no rear vent. Pockets have flaps but are finished such that they can be tucked. The pants are pleated with no cuff and have side adjustments with some elastic give for more "executive" comfort. Have interior buttons for braces and Tuxedo is a black wool with silk facing on the lapels and a silk band down the side of the pants. Ready for a night out at *$80*.
> 
> P2P - 25"
> BOC - 33.75"
> Shoulder - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 25" w/ 1.75 material inside.
> 
> Waist - 20" w/ about an 1" of material to let out.
> Outseam - 42"
> Inseam - 31.5" w/ 3.5" material inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Golden Fleece - Made in USA Polo (S).
> 
> A peach polo for a summer day! Golden Fleece made in the USA polo in a pinky-peach stripe. A Brooks Brothers classic. Too short for me so it's headed to you! No flaws! Priced at *$20*.
> 
> P2P - 21.5"
> BOC - 26.5"
> Shoulder - 18"
> Sleeve - 9.5" (They're short of course.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something for the Lady in your life!
> 
> A pair of gently worn Hunter Huntress rain boots. Size 7 in navy blue. Run true-to-size. Huntress differs from the Classic because the calf opening is slightly wider and are therefore more useful for tucking pants in (or so the wife says). Have buckles on tops! Great puddle jumpers. Boots are in impeccable condition and will come shipped in the original box. Out the door for $60.
> 
> Shaft - 14"
> Calf Opening - 7.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to offers and please let me know if you need anymore pictures or measurements.


----------



## Reldresal

mhj said:


> Try your local Brooks Brothers store. I picked up a BB sack blazer on eBay recently and the buttons were mismatched and a bit tarnished when I received it. BB charged me only $25 for a complete new set of buttons installed. It was the shock of my life after seeing what the buttons can sell for on eBay.


Much better deal than ebay. I'll see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*5 WHITE DRESS SHIRTS! All size 17-34. Four Brooks Brothers, One J. Press. From efdll.*

All of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$20 each, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. The J. Press shirt is *Claimed!*

*Offers for more than one are very welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!*










 ​


----------



## WRMS

Some new prices

Cotton pants! All flat front. Prices as marked. Take 20% off for more then one pair.










*Claimed*
Territory Ahead Khakis made in China. Labeled size 35
measured w = 18 inseam = 30 in good condition $15
Incotex gold cords made in Romania. Labeled size 38
measured w =18.5 inseam 31 These are seriously nice! Worn once, I wish they fit. $40
*Claimed*
Bills M1 Driving Twills made in the USA. Labeled size 35
measured size w = 18 inseam = 30.25 in good condition $30
*Claimed*
Lands End Legacy Chino made in Sri Lanka. Labeled size 35
measured size w = 18 inseam = 31.5 in good condition $15
Bills M3 Brown Khaki made in the USA. Labeled size 35
measured size w = 17.5 inseam = 31.75 Worn frequently, but there's still life! $15
*Claimed*
Bills M1 RED made in the USA. Labeled size 34
measured size w = 17.5 inseam 29.5 These have been let out in the waist and has some faint marks from the tailoring. Excellent condition $25
Levi 501 shrink to fit NWOT. Made in Mexico. Labeled size 38x34
measured size w = 19.5 inseam = 34. Never laundered never worn $30
More photos here https://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s378/wfbb/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Barbour Gamefair
*I have too many Barbours as it is, and I just bought a new Beaufort so something has got to go, this one never fit me quite right.

This is an older Gamefair, a size 36 (but in my opinion fits a normal size 38 chest), fairly lightweight as Barbours run. 
The gamefair has a little more length than the Beaufort, but not as much as the Border.

Just watch the sleeve length, as with most barbours they run small, if you wear a long or are a tall regular double chek the measurements.

205." across the chest, 19.25" sleeves (raglan sleeves so from armpit to end) 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back

Ok used condition, has a patch on the end of the sleeve and is nice and broken in, could use a waxing (though I wore it more as a casual jacket and less as raingear).
asking $65 shipped or offer

patch:

Freeman Shell Cordovan Wingtips Mediumwings
size 9B
A bit tough to read the insole, but I'm pretty sure it says "Freeman"
As you should be able to tell from the pictures, the "top-line", or the part around where you put your foot in, is in bad shape. The soles aren't worn down far, but look their age.They also have a pretty tall heel.
Because of these factors I think these should be bought more with an eye towards recrafting.
asking $40 shipped or offer

soles:
backs:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Basically free shorts and khakis!*

*All of the following are just $12 each, shipped--basically, free but for the cost of shipping!*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Polo chinos.*

These have the start of some minor fraying to the hems, hence just very Good condition.

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1)

  

*2) Smith's of Bermuda linen-blend shorts. CLAIMED!*

These are lovely; a wonderful pale yellow! They do show some minor rubbing from wear by the right-hand pocket, and a small blemish on the front crease which might well come out with dry-cleaning. Hence, basically FREE!

Tagged 32; waist: 16

   

*3) Polo shorts. Size 40*

Very Good/Excellent condition.

Waist: 19 1/2


----------



## Himself

mhj said:


> I'm looking for a shirt something like this pattern, red and black (or navy) micro-tattersall. I prefer a button down and need a size 16.5-17/34. Please PM if you have one you are interested in selling.
> 
> Thanks.


Lands End has a Highlander similar to that, excellent shirts and lately on sale cheaper than most on this forum. Today's coupon is CREATION w/ PIN 2526


----------



## Hardiw1

Drops



Hardiw1 said:


> Eliza B - Leatherman Ltd. Swordfish belt
> Size: 32
> 10$





Hardiw1 said:


> BB Hudson twill khakis
> Tagged: 32x30 but measures 31x29
> 
> $15 shipped


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS: *I know this stuff is out of season, so let's try a deal - $60 shipped CONUS for the suit, and $35 shipped CONUS for the Banks Sack - Or offer me something - PM if you need more photos or info



leisureclass said:


> 1)Southwick Suit:
> 2b Darted Navy Suit in wool flannel with very subtle windowpane pattern. Flat front pants with cuffs. Excellent Condition.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/photo2zsf.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/photo1abw.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/photosst.jpg/
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 21.75"
> Back - 31"
> Shoulder to cuff - 24" (3" underneath)
> 
> Trousers:
> Waist - 18"
> Inseam - 30"
> Rise - 11.5"
> Cuffs - 1.5" (1.25" underneath)
> 
> ASKING $70 shipped CONUS
> 
> 2) Jos. A. Banks Premier Collection POW plaid 3/2 roll Sack jacket w/ 2b cuffs. Excellent condition
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo4ntt.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/photo3zla.jpg/
> 
> Shoulders - 18.25"
> Chest - 22"
> Back - 29.5"
> Shoulder to cuff - 24.5" (2" underneath)
> 
> ASKING $45 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM with any questions


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've been running across a fair number of shoes lately. These two pair are among the best. Both are in marvelous condition, with super-thick soles and no visible sign of wear to the heels. The prior owners obviously did not wear these very often. Trees are not included with either pair, but I did install new laces so you can hit the ground running, as it were.

First up, a pair of Townleys by Allen Edmonds, in 9D. Flawless and gorgeous, the pictures speak for themselves. SOLD












Next, a pair of Sanfords by Allen Edmonds in 10.5C. Again, zero flaws, virtually no wear, zero disappointments. SOLD


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop on these jackets...

Brooks Brothers 346 Grey Tweed
3/2 sack, grey herringbone, fully canvassed, two-button sleeves, partially lined. Lapel needs to be repressed, but no issues otherwise.
18.5 shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC









Asking *$50 *CONUS

Brooks Brothers 346 Houndstooth Tweed
Same details as the above herringbone, no lapel issue.










18.5" shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC
Asking *$50* CONUS


----------



## Pink and Green

PM sent on Townleys.


----------



## DavidW

Ralph Lauren Made in USA Penny Loafers, size 7D (but fit big, so should fit a 7 1/2 sockless). I was delighted to find these new-old-stock, but after a few wearings decided they are just a bit too big to be comfortable. So still virtually new. $38 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TLS24

Lands End Hyde Park OCBD 
15.5-32
$20 CONUS



PRL Blue/White Seersucker Flat Front Shorts
Size 42
$20 CONUS


----------



## jkidd41011

Price drops...need to move these.



jkidd41011 said:


> Clearing out my closet. All prices exclude shipping since shoes vary so much depending where they are going.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Stockbridge Sz 9.5D - $55.00>>>45.00
> 
> Excellent condition. Soles shoe almost no signs of wear. They run a tad small and may work better for a Sz 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Bel Air Sz 9.5D- $35.00>>>30.00
> 
> Good Condition. They have been re-heeled (can't tell about the soles). hey have a scratch shown in the picture (not very deep). Also some wear to the leather inside also shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Murphy by Johnston Murphy Sz 9.5M - $30.00>>>25.00
> 
> Not sure how trad these are. Very nice condition with minimal wear. They do run a bit snog, so they also may work better for a Sz 9. Made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Pebble Grain Sz 10.5 B - $25.00>>>20.00
> 
> Run small...I've been wearing them and I'm a 9.5C/D. Uppers are in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Belmont Sz 11B - $45.00>>>35.00
> 
> Very good condition. Light wear, but the uppers do have a scratch shown in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have additional pictures of all the shoes if you need to see them. Always open to offers.


----------



## Pentheos

*Sweaters!!!*

*1. Two Classic LLBean Norwegian Sweaters*

Tagged XL, they fit as you'd expect (I can provide measurements on request). Excellent condition. Asking $40 CONUS per sweater, and $70 CONUS for both. (Price for a new one, an inferior product, is $139.) Left is grey/white, right is grey/red.


----------



## Pentheos

*Summer is not over yet!*

*Two pairs of Brooks Brothers shorts, both tagged 40" waist*

1. Blue shorts in a very lightweight cloth, measure 20" x 2, 9" inseam. Excellent condition. Asking $15 CONUS.










2. Wild patch madras, measure 20" x 2, 9.5" inseam. Made in India! Very good condition (no issues, just the color is a bit more subdued than I would expect, but perhaps they're meant to be that way). Asking $15 CONUS.










Or take both for $25 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a great deal on those Norwegians!


----------



## CMDC

Two shirts tonight. Both in excellent condition--no flaws

Brooks Brothers black and red tattersall pinpoint non iron bd
15.5 x 35 slim fit

$20 conus



















Gitman Brothers blue stripe spread collar
Made in USA

16.5 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

Pentheos said:


> *1. Two Classic LLBean Norwegian Sweaters*
> 
> Tagged XL, they fit as you'd expect (I can provide measurements on request). Excellent condition. Asking $40 CONUS per sweater, and $70 CONUS for both. (Price for a new one, an inferior product, is $139.) Left is grey/white, right is grey/red.


We're doing Norwegians already? I've been holding off...


----------



## Pink and Green

Wait 3 months and watch the cash roll in on them. No one seems to be able to pay much out of season. I've gotten all my "expensive" trad staples during the opposite seasons. Barbour in Summer a decade ago, most all my winter wardrobe including shetlands in August, etc.

Hmmm. Now time to look for that Gloverall...


----------



## sbdivemaster

Pink and Green said:


> Wait 3 months and watch the cash roll in on them.


Cool, I've still got some summer duds to pass along...


----------



## catside

You need a Gloverall in Tulsa?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sadly, the Gloverall will likely not fetch much, no matter when it is offered. For whatever reason, overcoats of any kind never get much love, sayeth the man who just bought a 100-percent cashmere topcoat because he just couldn't bear to let it just stay there and rationalized that it fits and has no moth holes or other flaws saved a chipped button on one sleeve, easily fixed.

If it sounds like I'm putting something up for sale, I am. It's a really great coat, no pun intended, albeit in need of a cleaning, but will be spectacular afterward. If I end up cleaning it, I will likely keep it. Otherwise, it can be yours for $30 CONUS. I'm either a 44 or 46, depending on maker, and it fits me very well. BTW, it's grey.



Pink and Green said:


> Wait 3 months and watch the cash roll in on them. No one seems to be able to pay much out of season. I've gotten all my "expensive" trad staples during the opposite seasons. Barbour in Summer a decade ago, most all my winter wardrobe including shetlands in August, etc.
> 
> Hmmm. Now time to look for that Gloverall...


----------



## CMDC

^ +1 to that. I've still got a great Aquascutum raincoat that's never gotten a nibble. I've left all kinds of great coats at the thrifts because I knew I'd be stuck with 'em.


----------



## Pentheos

sbdivemaster said:


> We're doing Norwegians already? I've been holding off...


I'm moving.


----------



## Pink and Green

catside said:


> You need a Gloverall in Tulsa?


We are having such freakish weather the past two years I may need absolutely everything under the sun. Last winter was so mild I only wore my Barbour with lining. Winter before that we were snarled in a blizzard for a week in which groceries couldn't make it in by truck. I live in the weirdest spot in the world for weather.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> Sadly, the Gloverall will likely not fetch much, no matter when it is offered.


That statement is not exactly reflective of what they are usually asked for on eBay. I hesitated once a couple years ago over a $90 or so BIN, and have never seen one in my size offered again stateside nor for less than $150. Perhaps I've been missing them, considering you and I were of similar measurements.


----------



## randomdude

Does someone have a 44 Gloverall? If so I'm certainly interested.



Taken Aback said:


> That statement is not exactly reflective of what they are usually asked for on eBay. I hesitated once a couple years ago over a $90 or so BIN, and have never seen one in my size offered again stateside nor for less than $150. Perhaps I've been missing them, considering you and I were of similar measurements.


----------



## Dimitri

CMDC said:


> ^ +1 to that. I've still got a great Aquascutum raincoat that's never gotten a nibble. I've left all kinds of great coats at the thrifts because I knew I'd be stuck with 'em.


If anyone could get me a black winter coat with buttons, no zipper in a 36 (or anything that's not beyond 18" in shoulders) and for very cheap I'd be interested.

Also a balmacaan raincoat, but one of those untrad ones that are not much longer than the sleeves.

(Obviously, I couldn't guarantee I would buy it because I'd have to know the measurements and price and also I'm terribly nitpicky about the smallest details on the clothes.)


----------



## sbdivemaster

Pentheos said:


> I'm moving.


Ahhh, understandable.


----------



## CMDC

Mercer and Sons yellow must iron ocbd. Made in USA
17 x 34

$24 conus


----------



## Jack1425

I have a gloverall in navy, would love one in camel.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Nice Summer Shirts - Large-ish*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*The sizes on these shirts are all over the place;
please go by the listed measurements.*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; All 4 for $40!*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Blue and Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
(I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
*TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*Orvis Solid Patch Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times (hard to tell with madras)
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: XXL*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 24.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*Ralph Lauren Blue and Purple Checked Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Purple and Green Checked Linen Blend Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times (hard to tell with linen)
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Jamaica
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; all 4 for $40!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Some Shorts to Go With Those Shirts...?*

As long as I'm clearing out summer gear, I'll put these up again...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Shorts Included in Discount Prices On Shirts;
> $15 each; 2 for $25; All 4 for $40!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Shorts, Blue Hawaiian Print - Size 40*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 40*
> Waist: 41"
> Inseam: 8.5",
> Outseam: 18.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 14"
> Flat Front
> 7 Belt loops
> Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; Double welt, button-through rear pockets
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *Shorts Included in Discount Prices On Shirts;
> $15 each; 2 for $25; All 4 for $40!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## M. Morgan

Now asking $22/$17/$22 for these three items (top to bottom).

A few NWT things today:

Polo dress shirt, blue and white stripes, 16-34/35, spread collar I suppose this is. NWT and it has neither a Polo pony nor a breast pocket. Price tag says $85; I'm asking $25.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/20120714195104.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/20120714195055.jpg/

Gray Polo quarter-zip cotton sweater, size L, again NWT. Asking $20.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/20120714195003.jpg/

BB 346 line linen short-sleeve casual shirt. Size L. Made in China. NWT. I paid $44.62 plus tax but am asking $25.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/20120714195023.jpg/

I'm more than willing to walk these prices back a bit more for someone interested in multiple items.


----------



## Nico01

*Two Pairs of Shoes*

Click through for super-large images.*

Penney Brand Longwings - 10.5D

*V-cleat heel, impeccable condition uppers, minimal wear to the sole. Would probably fit an 11B. *$60

*


*Allen Edmonds Park Ave - 11D

*Softer leather than I'm used to seeing from AE. The soles are worn but still have half their life left. *$60

*


----------



## dexconstruct

Offers are welcome for any of these items. *

Huntington Navy Coat 40R - $50 shipped *

This one has a bunch of cool/weird details. It's a 3/2 sack, with some shoulder padding, but it has three patch pockets and two button cuffs. It features a throat latch, and zippers inside one of the side pockets, and the chest pocket. There are also zippers in the pockets inside the coat. There is a strip of fabric behind the shoulders, which can be seen in the pics but I have not seen before. It was made in the USA. The condition is very good, with two smudges on the left sleeve which started to come out with rubbing. They should be gone with dry cleaning.

Armpit to Armpit: 22 inches
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 25 inches
Length (from BOC): 31

         

*Original Blend Viyella Shirt for Neiman Marcus XL - $28 shipped*

I am pretty sure this is an OLD shirt. It is the original 55% wool/45% cotton Viyella blend, made for Neiman Marcus by (according to the WPL number) FA MacCluer. The Viyella label, Neiman Marcus label, and the WPL number date make this a very vintage shirt. It is in very good condition, the only flaw being some slight fraying of the cuffs.

Neck: 17 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 26
Shoulders: 20
Sleeve: 34
Length: 31

      

*Eddie Bauer Wool Plaid Tie - $12 shipped *

Excellent condition.

Length: 58 inches 
Width: 3.5 inches

   

*Brooks Brothers Striped Repp - $12 shipped*

Excellent condition.

Length: 56 inches
Width: 3 1/8 inches


----------



## egerland

The Corbin sports coats, size 39, in classic Black Watch and Royal Stewart plaid, are still available. See pics and measurements on page 732.


----------



## nonartful dodger

The realization has hit me that I probably will not have a use for this olive* Corbin poplin suit *, so here it is for someone you can actually use it and enjoy it. It's in great condition; however, there is wear in the lining at the interior pocket. It's a 3/2 with plain front pants and has been dry cleaned, waiting for me to run enough miles to get down for it to fit. It's close to happening, but a new job just doesn't require wearing a suit. The measurements are: Jacket - Chest - 43"/Waist - 40"/Shoulder - 18"/Length - 30"/Sleeve - 25" Pants - Waist - 34"/Inseam - 28 7/8"/Outseam - 39 1/2"/Cuffs - 1 3/4". The photos are a bit dark and probably a bit large. I apologize in this case.
*CONUS $55.00
*


----------



## Pink and Green

For our Trad thrift shop scavengers, it appears that the Gloverall market is warming up. Put me down for a 40, navy or camel.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Two shirts tonight. Both in excellent condition--no flaws
> 
> Brooks Brothers black and red tattersall pinpoint non iron bd
> 15.5 x 35 slim fit
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers blue stripe spread collar
> Made in USA
> 
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## DFPyne

Coach Sienna 34" Belt - Made in the USA
[$40 Shipped]


Coach Cordovan Colored 40" Belt - Made in Costa Rica 
[$40 Shipped]


Bills Khakis M1 42W/30Inseam Plain Front 
[$40 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Grey Wash & Wear 44L Suit
[$70 Shipped]
Jacket:
Chest - 23" 
Shoulder - 19.5"
Length - 33"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Pants:
Waist - 41"
Inseam - 32" + 2"


Brooks Brothers Red-White #1 Repp Tie - 3.75"
[$25 Shipped]


Indiana University Prince Consort Golden Clasp Emblematic Tie - 3"
[$15 Shipped]


Wisconsin University Emblematic Tie - 3.5"
[$15 Shipped]


Hunting Dog & Birds Brown Emblematic Tie - 3" 
[$15 Shipped]


Duck Head Made in the USA Large Sized Double Pocket Oxford 
[$30 Shipped]


Sero TXX Pinpoint 2x2 Cotton Oxford: 17-35
[$30 Shipped]


Gitman Bros TXX Pinpoint 2x2 Cotton Oxford: 16-33
[$30 Shipped]


Offers encouraged. Additional photos available by request. PM with any questions.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*I know there are some Patagonia snap-t fans here...*

*Excellent condition - No spots, stains, tears, etc.*

*Prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Patagonia Synchilla Snap-T Pullover - XL*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; a bit of pilling on the wrist trim;
elbows flattened a bit, but not worn.
Flap pocket; Straight bottom; 100% Synchilla (polyester fleece); Made in Jamaica
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 28.5"
C2C: 35"
S2C: 22"
P2H: 15.5"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Southwick Blazer
*3/2 sack, all wool flannel, lapped seams
I think it fits like a 36 R or S, or maybe a really slim 38
19" across the chest 17" across the shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back

Could use a cleaning or pressing, there is a faint chalky dusty patch above the hip pocket, I think it would come out with a cleaning, or frankly even a brushing and isn't very noticable but I feel it should be mentioned.
There is also loose seam under the collar.
asking $25 shipped or offer

tag:

area above pocket:

*Brooks Brothers poplin suit.*
I bought this on ebay last summer, unfortunately for me there isn't enough length to let out in the inseam.
3/2, sack, center vent, wash-and-wear
great used condition.
pants are 32x30 with 1 5/8" cuffs and are pleated
jacket fits like a standard BB 38, 20.75" chest, 17.5" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves and 31.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $65 shipped or offer


----------



## dexconstruct

*More drops!*

*Offers always welcome.

Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia - $20 >>> $15* *shipped CONUS *

An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.

Measurements:

Neck: 15.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches

      

*
Brooks Brothers Khaki Chinos - $10 >>> $8 shipped CONUS 
*
Classic pair of chinos, uncuffed and with a flat front. Tagged a 38x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes. 

Measurements:

Waist: 38 inches
Inseam: 28 inches

  

*Brooks Brothers **Made in the USA **Pinpoint OCBD - $16 >>> $12 CONUS
*
The one and only. Made in the late 2000s. Very good condition, with one very tiny spot on the sleeve which may come out in the wash.

Measurements:
Neck: 16 inches
Sleeve: 33.25 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 25.5 inches
Shoulder: 18.75 inches
Length: 31.5 inches

    


*Gant Flap Pocket Short Sleeve Madras - $18* *shipped CONUS 
*
Beautiful madras half sleeve from Gant. Has a flap pocket, locker loop, and a collar button. Very good condition, except for the collar button which is chipped.

Measurements:

Neck: 16
Armpit to Armpit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25

    

*Polo Brown Cords - $10 shipped CONUS 
*
Very nice pair of flat front Polo brown corduroy pants. Tagged a 33x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes. 

Measurements:

Waist: 33 inches
Inseam: 28 inches


----------



## swb120

*Hickey Freeman suit sz 42R; Excellent condition Brooks Brothers dress shirts - 17-34, 17.5-34 traditional & slim fit*

*Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. Asking $85>*$65 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

*4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts in excellent to like new condition*:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

Asking $27>*$22 shipped per shirt CONUS; $80 for all four.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Had a nibble on these, but fell through. So, they're back...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs, lapels, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> These jackets were found side by side; it's my assumption they are courtesy of Mr. DG. (RIP)
> The only significant difference in measurements is the shoulder; the maroon blazer is an inch
> wider, but has a little more structure/padding than the blue blazer, so it works. (Both these
> jackets fit me very well; I already have a sack blue blazer, so I thought I'd pass these along.)
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> *$25 each; Both for $45!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *??? for Bob Kildee Blue Blazer* (If you know this logo, please let me know.)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 3 button sleeve; Half lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *$25 each; Both for $45!*
> 
> If you're looking for something inexpensive but decent quality (perhaps for a younger trad), these will fit the bill.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

No takers yet? Another drop.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Two button, darted Southwick worsted suit in mid grey with very faint blue and red pinstripes. Half lined, center vented. The trousers have a flat front and are cuffed. There is no marked size, so please see the measurements below.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket*
> Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18"
> Across the chest: 21.5"
> Shoulder to sleeve cuff: 27" (1" extra)
> Length of jacket from bottom of collar: 31.5"
> 
> *Trousers*
> Waist: 16.75"
> Inseam: 31" (1" + 1.75" cuff)
> 
> $55 > $50 > *$45* shipped CONUS


----------



## Hardiw1

JAB belt size: 46
$15 shipped










 

LE tab collar pinpoints
Size: 18.5x34
No issues.
$30 shipped for both


----------



## CMDC

Some nice things today...

We'll start out with a beautiful Oxxford flannel suit

Oxxford charcoal flannel pinstripe suit
2 button darted. Single vent
Outstanding condition; very little wear

Jacket measures:

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26 +2 underneath

Pants flat front, cuffed:
39 waist; 30.5 inseam. 2" cuff + 1" underneath

$110 conus




























Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
2 patch pockets; swelled lapel seams; hook vent
Tagged 46 ML

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +2 underneath

$45 conus



















Bills M2 Original Twill khakis
Flat front, cuffed
Excellent condition

36 waist; 29.5 inseam

$36 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Tagged 17.5 x 33 but measures 17.25 x 32

$20 conus



















Ireland Rugby shirt
Made in Ireland
Size L
Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 31

$22 conus


----------



## dexconstruct

I visited one of the local vintage clothing stores today, and found two old Brooks Brothers sack suits in great condition. One is a grey pinstripe 3 piece from 1971, with all the required trad details. It was a 46 jacket and 39 waist. The other is a navy pinstripe from the late 50s/early 60s. It was a 44 jacket and 38 waist. They are each $75. Would anyone be interested in me picking these up?


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow cool to find something so vintage as that.

And nice of you to offer as well.

(Unfortunately I am running at around a size 48 these days.)


----------



## jkidd41011

Some nice 17/17.5 shirts posted the past few pages. Luckily they have been 34 sleeves instead of 35's. Otherwise my Pay Pal account wh=ould have taken a hit. That Mercer and Sons was really nice.


----------



## jkidd41011

More Reductions....open to crazy offers.....

I have a ton of sport coats/fall stuff to list, but before I start...I need to clear out the summer stuff. All prices include shipping USPS Priority Mail (CONUS):

*NWT Old Stock Shorts Tagged Size 36 - Made in USA
*Waist measures about 17 1/2"+ across and the inseam is 8". They are the store brand from Jacobson's, which was an upscale chain that went under about 10 years ago. These things are pristine and even include the belt. Excellent quality and I doubt you'll come across something like these again..

*$30.00>>>$27.00>>>20.00 Shipped*




























* Just Added - Berle Seersucker Shorts Untagged Size 35 - Made in USA
*Waist measures about 17 1/2"+ across and the inseam is 7.5". Overall length is 19". Not sure if these are new old stock...but they are in excellent condition

*$22.00>>>15.00 Shipped*



















*Bills Khakis M1P Lightweight Cotton* 
Marked Irregular-can't see anything wrong with them. Color on the Bills website closet is called Citron (they are pale yellow). 35 x 32 (1.5" cuffs). Please note pants are tagged 36, but measure slim.

*$20.00>>>$18.00>>>15.00 Shipped** (these have been on here for a couple weeks)*




























*Lacoste Polo*
From the personal closet. Shirt is Orange (sorry for the iPhone pix)Tagged size 7, runs a tad small for me and I wear a large. In good condition.
*
$15.00>>>12.00 Shipped*



















*Robert Talbott Carmel Polo*
Tagged Size L...too slim fitting for my spare tire. Stretch style cotton. It is in very good condition. Please note the spot in the picture is water from the steamer and not a stain.

SOLD

Polo Ralph Lauren Golf Shirt
Tagged size large...same problem as above for me. Also in very nice condition. Logo on the sleeve is a horse head with 1901 under it.

*$12.00>>>10.00 Shipped*




























Feel free to PM me with any questions/offers.


----------



## sbdivemaster

A while back I sold a pair of LLB camp mocs to someone, size 10.5. Now, I can't recall who, but wanted to inquire about the fit and how the sizing runs. I am looking at getting a pair, but there are conflicting reviews on LLB's site regarding the fit.









Anyone own a pair of these? What's the fit like? Just want to get some input so I can avoid having to make returns etc.

Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Further Drop. Surprised this is lingering...



CMDC said:


> Mercer and Sons yellow must iron ocbd. Made in USA
> 17 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Grey herringbone claimed. Houndstooth still available.



ArtVandalay said:


> Drop on these jackets...
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Grey Tweed
> 3/2 sack, grey herringbone, fully canvassed, two-button sleeves, partially lined. Lapel needs to be repressed, but no issues otherwise.
> 18.5 shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking *$50 *CONUS
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Houndstooth Tweed
> Same details as the above herringbone, no lapel issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.5" shoulders | 22.5 pit to pit | 26" sleeves | 31.75 BOC
> Asking *$50* CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*
As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International shipping is at cost. 

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Silk Chester Barrie for Maus and Hoffman. *

This is absolutely FANTASTIC! Cut from wonderfully slubby, heavier silk, this is the perfect jacket for moving from late summer to early Fall, giving the warmth you'll need as the evenings cool without looking out of place in the sun. The silk has a wonderful pearl grey background, with subtle vertical stripes of light pink, periwinkle blue, and tan.

The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and features the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pockets. This has a single vent. It was made for Maus and Hoffman by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, England. Of course, it was Made in England.

This jacket is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, this runs small; it measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*2) Classic navy Double Breasted Blazer by Brooks Brothers*

A lovely, classic blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This features a 6 by 1 button formation, peak lapels, and is ventless, in Flusser approved style. The buttons are brass coloured and complete. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/8










   

*3) CLASSIC 3/2 sack poplin suit, with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely example of that trad classic, a 3/2 sack poplin suit! Cut from a lovely khaki poplin, this has two patch and flap pockets, is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features lapped seams along both the backs and the sleeves. It also features a hook vent, and has three button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

The jacket is in excellent condition, with the only unnoticeable flaw being the former owner's name written in the inside of one of the interior pockets. ; the trousers have a very small wear hole just above the zipper, which could readily be fixed. Because of this flaw, however, and because this is a poplin suit and so could readily be worn as odd jacket and odd trousers, this is priced as though it were the jacket only, and so is a steal at merely

*$35, or offer.

Measurements: *

Chest: 33 3/8
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31

Waist (laid flat): 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/8 plus 1 1/2., with 1 3/4 cuff.










      

*4) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*

*Claimed!*

*5) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *










*Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $20, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32
       

*6) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*

This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












*7) Pure Woven Silk Jacket for Woolf Brothers*

*Claimed!*

*COATS:*

*1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*

This is terrific trenchcoat--I'd keep it myself if I didn't already have three Burberry trenchcoats in addition to many Barbours and two Filsons.... Not to mention several tweeds and a Chesterfield!

Unlike more recent offerings, this bank trenchcoat was Made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed for the shell, but is likely to be the usual durable poly/cotton mix that even Burberry uses. The detachable liner is all wool, however. This has a single hook vent, and is the classic darker khaki colour of the traditional trenchcoat. It features a leather hanging loop. Unlike Burberry trenches, this has a simple silhouette, with no gunflap on the shoulder or lambchop throat closure under the collar. It also never featured D-rings for the belt. It does have a couple of minor scruff marks, as shown, but overall is in excellent condition, and a great deal for a fellow 40L!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (under arm to cuff along the seam): 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 49










      

*2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










     

*3) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $20, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*4) Made in USA Levis Trucker jacket*

An American classic! This Trucker is one of those increasingly rare Levis products--one that was Made in the USA! It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a size M, this measures:

Chest: 24
Shoulder 20 1/3 (please note, this is larger than it appears as this is a trucker cut)
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (please note, these are longer than this indicates as this is a trucker cut, and so the shoulders' slope contributes to the sleeve length.)
Length: 24 1/2










  

*SHIRTS
*
1) Brooks Brothers 17-34/35. A beautifully patterned shirt! $12

  

2) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. Lovely colours! Size XL. $12

 

3) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $12

 

4) India Madras. Approximately size L. Claimed

5) OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt, in 25% linen/75% cotton. This dates from when BR was a serious men's clothier, offering real clothes for real outdoor activity--not the mall brand it is today. Featuring functional epaulettes and a breast pocket. Excellent condition. Old School BR items are becoming increasing rare, and so this is a steal at just $19, or offer. Size M.

  

6) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $12

  

7) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $14, or offer.

  

8) Brooks Brothers. 16-33. Excellent condition. Claimed

9) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $12, or offer.

  

10) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $8, or offer.

 

*11) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $11, or offer.

 

*12) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*13) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*14) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*15) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*16) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

17) Check cotton shirt. Size XL? measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition. $8, or offer.

 

18) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $8

 

19) Falconnable sweater--crewneck, lightweight, perfect for layering! Designed in France and made in Italy. Size L. Asking $12, or offer.

 

20) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $22

Measurements: Chest: 26 1/2, Sleeve c. 36

   

21) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $12

 

22) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7

  

23) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $8

 

24--28) 4 WHITE DRESS SHIRTS! All size 17-34. All Brooks Brothers

All of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$18 each, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. The J. Press shirt is claimed.












*
TROUSERS:
*

*1) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*

These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $14, or offer.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)

  

2) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*3) Brooks Brothers khakis*

Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)

 

*5) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $15

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*6) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2

  

*7) Polo chinos.*

These have the start of some minor fraying to the hems, hence just very Good condition, and so basically FREE--just $13 shipped!

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1)

  

*10) Polo shorts. Size 40*

Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $13 CONUS--basically, FREE!

Waist: 19 1/2

  

12) Land's End Year-Rounders. Wool. Size 38. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8, inseam 29 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. $16

  

*14) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords.* Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. $17

  

*SHOES*

*2) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*

Absolutely excellent condition! Original price sticker of $150 still attached and legible on sole; these were worn very rarely.

*Asking just $30, or offer.*










   ​
*4) Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*

These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking $35, or offer.*










    ​
*5) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9. *Asking $13, or offer.*

  

*7) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W. *Asking $20, or offer.*

      

*BELT*

*1) Green surcingle belt with stripes.* A lovely summer belt! Unknown maker; nice leather ends, brass buckle. Measures 41 1/4 end to end without the buckle. *Asking $8, or offer.*


----------



## ATL

BB made in Scotland, 46 R.

Asking $60 shipped.


----------



## Kreiger

*Southwick Suit*

Two Button Suit by Southwick.&nbsp; A nice, flannel-weight wool.&nbsp; Navy in color, with a subtle heathering of gray. Flat-front pants with no cuff. Good condition overall. Asking *$50 CONUS*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18"
BoC Length: 30"
Sleeve: 24.25"
Chest: 43"

Pants Waist: 35"
Inseam: 28.75" with 2.5" to let out

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/snb11771.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/502/snb11784.jpg/


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Last chance on the Pradagonia Snap-T...*

Made from the rare and elusive Synchilla!

No takers this round, it's off to feeBay.



sbdivemaster said:


> *Excellent condition - No spots, stains, tears, etc.*
> 
> *Prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Patagonia Synchilla Snap-T Pullover - XL*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; a bit of pilling on the wrist trim;
> elbows flattened a bit, but not worn.
> Flap pocket; Straight bottom; 100% Synchilla (polyester fleece); Made in Jamaica
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 28.5"
> C2C: 35"
> S2C: 22"
> P2H: 15.5"
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Property of a Gentleman*

_*Exquisite bespoke jackets... all with full provenance, and all with stories!*_​
I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

And these jackets certainly live up to this adjective. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Before moving to describe the first set of jackets individually, I should note that in addition to these I also have a set of "transitional" jackets (ie., to move between summer and autumn, and then Winter to Spring) from the same chap, and a set of heavier jackets, too. I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same source. I will be listing these later this month, moving into September.

Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, and, as always, already *include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Despite the low initial prices, *OFFERS ARE STILL VERY WELCOME, especially for two or more of these beauties!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*Please note that Jacket No. 1 is slightly smaller than the others.*_​
*1) BEAUTIFUL striped summer jacket*

This jacket was made expressly for spending a summer in Venice with an eye to recreating (on a grander scale) the vacation of Charles Ryder and Sebastian Flyte in Brideshead Revisited, absent the adulterous host and homoerotic overtones. Apparently, this looks absolutely beautiful in the aquatint light of a late afternoon palozzo, and the colourway and cut of this jacket seemingly made it a big hit both in Venice and (later) Florence.

This is in excellent condition-, and my pictures fail to do it justice. The striping is very subtle, and I failed to capture it in the main picture, alas.

*Asking just $75, with lower offers being very welcome. *

*Measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/16 (precisely!)








     

*2) BEAUTIFUL lightweight poplin-esque jacket*

Another wonderful jacket, boasting full handwork throughout! This is a wonderful summer jacket, and is in beautiful condition. It does, however, have a tiny line of pickholes from restitching under the lapels; this was the result of a request by the original owner to alter the hang of the jacket to improve the lapel roll--and the results here were wonderful! There is also a very small snag in the lining around the middle of the back, the result of a careless discarding of the jacket onto a displayed trout-fly while the original owner was engrossed in examining fishing tackle. because of these character marks, this wonderful jacket is only *$50, or lower offer.* It is, of course, otherwise in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2








    

*3) GORGEOUS light-tobacco coloured jacket*

This is absolutely wonderful--but then, I used to have a favourite jacket in almost precisely this colour of light tobacco brown (or perhaps dark fawn?) and so perhaps I'm biased.... As with all of these jackets, this is impeccably tailored, features lashings of handwork, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket was worn several times in both Venice and Florence--as well as for a "perfect picnic" in London's Kew Gardens, where partnered with an ascot it aparently attracted favourable attention! The colour of this is wonderful, as is the drape. And it's very, very versatile...

*Asking just $65, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/4








    

*4) STUNNING blue jacket, the colour of a perfect clear Scottish sky in high summer.*

There's a lovely story behind this jacket; the owner having been taken with the beauty of a perfectly blue sky over St Andrews while approaching the city from Straithkinness side to golf (the best way to approach the city from Leuchars' train station, rather than entering the back way by the new university museum, that takes you in by the Links, as this way you get to see the medieval city with its church and university spires and the Bay laid out before you when you crest the hill on the Straithkinness road) , he wanted a jacket cut in the same blue... and so this was later made!

Naturally, this is the same exquisite quality as the others, and is in excellent condition. My pictures fail completely to capture the blue beauty of this jacket; this is more "Light Peter Rabbit's Jacket Blue", rather than slate grey. My apologies!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## jkidd41011

The Jacobsons and Berle shorts have been claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties!*

As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS: International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) *Crickets/Grasshoppers emblematic*. Silk/poly blend. Excellent condition. Asking $8, or offer.

 

2) *Whales emblematic*. The perfect trad summer tie! No fabric content, but probably silk/poly. Made for the New Bedford, Massachusetts Whaling Museum--very New England! Excellent condition. Asking $8 or offer.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $6

 

4) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $7

 

5) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $8

 

6) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Inexpensive jackets and suits--including a 3/2 sack in pincord!*

*I have several lovely jackets and suits to pass on today! At the moment I have several dozen tweeds ready to be listed for the Fall, so while prices on these are very low already, as always, offers are very welcome to provide me with storage space!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Haspel 3/2 sack in pincord for The English Shop of Princeton*

*Claimed!*

The trad. summer classic! made in the USA by Haspel--one of the giants of tradly summer clothing--for the classic Ivy store The English Shop of Princeton. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed, has a lovely lapel roll, a single vent, and classic complementary ivory-coloured buttons. It has a very natural shoulder, and is half-lined. It was made in the USA--of course! It does have some very minor pilling to the inside of the collar, as shown, and a small smudge by the buttons on the left sleeve, as shown, and so is in Very Good condition. As such, I'm

*asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

    

*2) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*

A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*3) Polo University Jacket--Made in Canada. Wool/silk blend.*

This is wonderful! Half-canvassed and beautifully cut from a lovely miniature herringbone in ivory cream, this lovely jacket was made in Canada for Ralph Lauren Polo University. The fabric is a 52/48 blend of silk and wool, and drapes beautifully. It is subtly darted, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It does have one very minor flaw--a small blemish on the middle of the outer left sleeve, as shown. This will no doubt come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 42T, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33










     

*4) MADE IN USA Cricketeer suit*

Claimed!

This is a very nice, sturdy, workhorse suit! Given its colouring of British khaki this suit could readily be worn as odd jacket and odd trousers. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It has a single vent. The trousers are flat-front. It does have a tiny rub mark at the closure of the trousers at the top of the waistband--I, personally, would simply ignore this, but it is there. Other than that, this jacket is in excellent condition... But because of this blemish this Union-Made half-canvassed suit is just

*$29, or offer! 

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 (+2 1/4)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Update...*

BB Aloha Print shorts are gone; Bob Kildee Navy blazer is gone.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Nice Summer Shirts - Large-ish*

There's about 6 weeks of summer left to enjoy.

*UPDATE:* Added a almost new RL madras.



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *The sizes on these shirts are all over the place;
> please go by the listed measurements.*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $35; 4 for $45; all 5 for $50!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Blue and Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
> Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
> (I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
> *TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Orvis Solid Patch Madras Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times (hard to tell with madras)
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in India
> *TAGGED: XXL*
> Neck: 19.5"
> S2S: 24.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blue and Purple Checked Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Purple and Green Checked Linen Blend Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times (hard to tell with linen)
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Jamaica
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Green Plaid Madras*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $35; 4 for $45; all 5 for $50!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

I'm going to be out of the country for two weeks beginning Aug. 6. If anyone would like to make offers on any of my listings, please feel free to shoot them my way. I'd love to clear some things out before then.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs, lapels, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> These jackets were found side by side; it's my assumption they are courtesy of Mr. DG. (RIP)
> The only significant difference in measurements is the shoulder; the maroon blazer is an inch
> wider, but has a little more structure/padding than the blue blazer, so it works. (Both these
> jackets fit me very well; I already have a sack blue blazer, so I thought I'd pass these along.)
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> *********************************************
> *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> If you're looking for something inexpensive but decent quality (perhaps for a younger trad), this will fit the bill.
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## RandyP

*Brianpore = A+*

^^^
Just want to echo the other positive comments re Brianpore. Bought several items from him -- he's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Hardiw1

Sadly for me, not so much for someone, I have to let these go. I usually wear a 10.5 D or Narrow, and was really hoping these would work out. I've worn them a few times, and they are just simply too big for me. Asking what I bought them for $30



32rollandrock said:


> A pair of magnificent Nettletons in 11C--if these are your size, get 'em now, because you'll never find these again, especially in a rich chocolate pebble grain. Flawless uppers, tons of life left in soles. SOLD


----------



## DoghouseReilly

CMDC said:


> I'm going to be out of the country for two weeks beginning Aug. 6. If anyone would like to make offers on any of my listings, please feel free to shoot them my way. I'd love to clear some things out before then.


Is this the trip to Espana? Bon voyage and I expect to see pictures of the teba jacket when you return.


----------



## CMDC

Gracias. That's about the extent of my Spanish. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Yours and mine both and I'm also considering taking a trip there next year. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ATL

Any interest in a 40 Short Brooks Brothers 3-2 gray suit? If so, PM me for measurements and more pics. This is an ebay deal that was too small, so I'd be looking to recoup my investment at $60 shipped.

Flat front pants are tagged a 34, but feel more like a 31-32. Vintage-y two button cuffs. Center vent.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Vintage Pincord suit
two button, center vent, fully lined
I'm guessing about a 46 from measurements
23" across the chest, 18 5/8" across the shoulder, 27 3/8" sleeves 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back
trouser is 40 x 31 3/4" with pleats, without cuffs
There is a small hole around the back pocket and a small, faint stain on the side of the leg of the trouser acquired when HRH Prince Edward the Duke of Kent was a touch over-aggresive eating a Chalupa and squirted a bit of "Fire" sauce in the general directions of his dining companions. Both pictured below,hence asking $15 shipped

close up of fabric: 
fray/hole:
light stain:

still have this guy as well:


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Southwick Blazer
> *3/2 sack, all wool flannel, lapped seams
> I think it fits like a 36 R or S, or maybe a really slim 38
> 19" across the chest 17" across the shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back
> 
> Could use a cleaning or pressing, there is a faint chalky dusty patch above the hip pocket, I think it would come out with a cleaning, or frankly even a brushing and isn't very noticable but I feel it should be mentioned.
> There is also loose seam under the collar.
> asking $25 shipped or offer
> 
> tag:
> 
> area above pocket:


----------



## Kreiger

Drop!



Kreiger said:


> Two Button Suit by Southwick.&nbsp; A nice, flannel-weight wool.&nbsp; Navy in color, with a subtle heathering of gray. Flat-front pants with no cuff. Good condition overall. Asking *$45 CONUS*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18"
> BoC Length: 30"
> Sleeve: 24.25"
> Chest: 43"
> 
> Pants Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 28.75" with 2.5" to let out
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/snb11771.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/502/snb11784.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXQUISITE pale pink sweater vest in silky Peruvian pima cotton. NEW, WITH TAGS.*

When I first saw this, I assumed it was silk, it was so soft and supple, and had that lovely silky sheen to it that all good silks display. But, it's actually Peruvian pima cotton! This is a wonderful shade of pale pink, is New With Tags, and also comes with a small skein of cotton for any needed repairs.​
Originally tagged at $100 on discount, how about* CLAIMED--thank you!*

Tagged size L, this measures 20 1/2 pit to pit, and is 27 1/2 in length.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## Steve Smith

*Any 42L's here?*

*Shipping*: Prices include US shipping. For international shipping I charge less than actual cost.

*Measurement/Sizes*: In an item description "Tagged 40R" means that the item has been marked as a 40R by Brooks Brothers. "40R" means that is my estimation of the size. Some of these items may have already had some alterations done or may be custom tailored. For those reasons, you should know your measurements and use those to determine whether a jacket will fit. No returns.

Items are first quality unless otherwise noted, but labels are marked to prevent return to BB. All items are new. If the sleeves are unfinished, I am including the correct buttons unless otherwise stated.

*NEW * 1818 Fitzgerald Navy Wool Suit. Two button Single vent. Italy. Tagged *42L*. P2P 22, Sh 18 5/8, Sl 25, L 30.5. Flat front pants are W36, L 30 with 2.5 inches hemmed under. $295.


*NEW* 1818 Fitzgerald Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two button Single vent. Made in USA. Tagged *42L.* P2P 21.5, Sh 18, Sl un, L 31.75. Pants are tagged 34 but have been let out to 36 which is the standard waist size for a 42L BB Fitz. So this suit is ideal for a person who needs an inch or two bigger drop than what is standard. Pants are hemmed to 32.75 but have 3 inches turned under. $285.


*NEW* 1818 FItzgerald Dk Brown Tic Loro Piana Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. Extraordinary fabric. Retail $998. Tagged *42L*. P2P 21.75, Sh 18 1/8, SL un, L 31.25. Flat front pants are W36, unhemmed. $350.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Fine Heather Brown Wool Tweed Suit. 3 Roll 2, Single vent. Fabric woven in England. Made in Italy. Tagged *42L*. P2P 22, Sh 18.5, Sl un, L 31.5. Flat front pants are W36, L unhemmed. First photo best represents color. A steal at $295.


*NEW* 1818 Madison Navy Wool Suit. Two button SIngle vent. Made in USA. Tagged* 42L. * P2P 22.5, Sh 18.5, Sl un, L 32. Pleated pants are W32 L unhemmed. There is a small vertical cut on the front of the jacket. It is not particularly noticeable and should be an easy fix. I am far more than compensating for it with this price. $235.


1818 Madison Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two Button, Single Vent. Tagged *42L*. P2P 22.75, Sh 19.75. Sl un, L 32.5. Pleated pants are W39, L unhemmed. 3 inch drop. $275.


----------



## WRMS

Up-dated list.

Cotton pants! All flat front. Prices as marked. Take 20% off for more then one pair.

Can someone point me towards a tutorial on posting thumbnails from PhotoBucket please?


*Claimed*
Territory Ahead Stone colored Khakis made in China. Labeled size 35








measured w = 18 inseam = 30 in good condition $15
*Claimed*
Lacoste Khaki made in Peru. Labeled size 36
measured w = 18.5 inseam = 30.25 in good condition $15








Bills M1 Driving Twills made in the USA. Labeled size 35
measured size w = 18 inseam = 30.25 in good condition $30








*Claimed*
Claimed
Claimed
*Claimed*
Bills M1 RED made in the USA. Labeled size 34
measured size w = 17.5 inseam 29.5 These have been let out in the waist and has some faint marks from the tailoring. Excellent condition $25








Levi 501 shrink to fit NWOT. Made in Mexico. Labeled size 38x34
measured size w = 19.5 inseam = 34. Never laundered never worn $30









 More photos here; https://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s378/wfbb/?start=20


----------



## Steve Smith

One more 42L.

Spectacular morning wear, suitable to wear to formal events starting prior to 6 PM. Read about proper use here: https://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Morning_Dress.htm

Wear Hand Tailored Golden Fleece while others wear a rental.

Golden Fleece Morning Wear. Correct Gray Wool Jacket. Dove Gray Waistcoat. Striped Medium Gray Trousers. Retail $1800. USA. Tagged *42L*. P2P 21 5/8, Sh 18.75, Sl un, L 43.75. Pleated pants are W35.5, L 32.75 with 5.5 inches turned under. I think this could work also for a 42XL. $450.


----------



## Pentheos

*Did I mention that I'm moving?*

*1. Allen Edmonds "Concord" size 12EEE*

Very good condition, purchased new by me. Worn 10 or so times, this last doesn't work for my foot. Asking $50.00 CONUS.



















*2. LL Bean "Maine Hunting Shoe" (the original) 13N*

Bought these used from Tweedy Don, but I need a wide width. Medium wear, but these will be serviceable for a decade or more. Asking a mere $17.00 CONUS.


----------



## Pentheos

*Moving!*

*Four braces or suspenders or whatever you want to call them.*

First set, both from J. Press, in like-new condition. These currently retail for $98 a pair.










Second set, the green-blue are from Trafalgar and the blue-white are from J. Press, also in like-new condition. The J. Press retail for $98, the Trafalgar for $60 a pair.










How about $50 CONUS for each of the J. Press braces, and $30 CONUS for the Trafalgar. Or, take all four pair for $120 CONUS and never have to purchase braces again!


----------



## CMDC

Here's a nice find for someone. Haven't come across one of these before today.

Luciano Barbera spread collar blue stripe dress shirt
Barrel cuffs
Made in Italy
16.5 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

The bespoke Venetian stripe jacket has now been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Taken Aback

Just wanted to say thanks to balla25 for an enjoyable transaction.


----------



## ClayCox

LOOKING FOR SUITS 38 JACKET, 32-32 PANTS. TIES. CUFFLINKS. OR SPREAD COLLAR DRESSHIRTS. SOMEWHERE IN THE 16- 34 RANGE.


----------



## James.D

Looking for a 3-patch pocket blazer. No darts, center vent, 3/2-roll, and slim lapels (3 inches or less). Lapped seams would be great.

40R

thanks


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Hickey Freeman Friday!*

*Jackets are in great condition*. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No spots, stains, tears*, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*********************************************
*Hickey Freeman Wool/Cashmere Navy Blazer*

The hand on this blazer is amazing, silky smooth.

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; If it weren't for a tiny bit of wear on the buttons,
I'd think this had never been worn; possibly never been to a dry cleaner. 
2BT Darted; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 3 Kissing Button Cuffs; Half Lined
HF Boardroom Line; Made in USA; 90% Wool / 10% Cashmere
*TAGGED: 48R*
S2S: 22"
P2P: 25.5"
Waist: 25"
BOC: 32.25"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Hickey Freeman for Tweeds & Weeds
Lambswool Heather Blue w/Blue and
Red Overcheck Glen Plaid Sport Coat*

Very soft hand, I thought it was cashmere when I first felt it.

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; No issues
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; 
HF Canterbury Line; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
*TAGGED: 46R*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +1.5"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
**Hickey Freeman for Tweeds & Weeds
Dark Gray Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989. You can see by the tag date, this was one of the
last sport coats they sold. (BTW, Jason Vedder is a chiropractor in Santa Barbara.)

Click pics for larger view.

*Good Condition*; Only one issue:
Damage to the lining at the vent; Priced accordingly.
If the jacket doesn't sell, I'll probably repair it and offer it again for $30 
2BT Darted; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; 
HF Boardroom Line; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA*
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24.5"
Waist: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +1.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Hickey Freeman for Nordstrom Tuxedo*

If the shoulders and chest were just a bit smaller, this would be mine!

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; like most tuxedos, probably worn only a few times.
*JACKET:*
1BT Darted; Grosgrain Lapels and Buttons; Fully Canvased; Single Vent;
Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined
HF Canterbury Line; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19.25"
P2P: 23"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5" +1.5"
*PANTS:*
Grosgrain Trim on Outseam; Braces Buttons, No Belt Loops; Flat Front;
Front On seam Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets - Left Button through; 
*TAGGED: NA*
Waist: 36.5"
Inseam: 29" +2"
Outseam: 39"
Cuff: 9.5"
*PRICE: $45*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## frosejr

Thanks to 32rollandrock for a great transaction!


----------



## balla25

Taken Aback said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to balla25 for an enjoyable transaction.


Taken Aback it was indeed a pleasure doing business with you. Glad you liked the shirts!


----------



## knucklehead

I just received a beautiful herringbone jacket from Art Vandalay. It was great doing business with you Art! Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Free Items!*

*FREE ITEMS!*

From the generous closets of *efdll (with a few additions from myself)* the following items are all now FREE--just pay the cost of shipping! To make things easy, I'll ask for $13 by PayPal personal per shipment of the following items, provided that they can fit into a Medium Flat Rate USPS box.... This will cover the postage costs,a nd I'll cover any extra packing materials nad the gas to the PO myself!

So--ask away! And thanks to *edfll *for doing this!

*Please PM with requests!*

*1) Made in the USA Tassel Loafers. Size 9 1/2 B*

Claimed!

*2) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9.

  

*3) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W.

      

*4) Polo shorts. Size 40*

Very Good/Excellent condition.

Waist: 19 1/2

  

*5) Polo chinos.*

Claimed!

*6) Green surcingle belt with stripes.* A lovely summer belt! Unknown maker; nice leather ends, brass buckle. Measures 41 1/4 end to end without the buckle.



*
7) Check cotton shirt. Size XL?* measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition.

 

*8) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. *17-34. Excellent condition!

 

*9) Falconnable sweater*--crewneck, lightweight, perfect for layering! Designed in France and made in Italy. Size L.


----------



## Taken Aback

Kudos. It's nice to see some freecycle-esque posts here every so often. It's not all about making a profit all the time.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It is never about making a profit. The grails that fetch top prices should be considered in the context of gas used for trips that yield nothing and the cost of goods that either don't sell or sell for less than $5 above costs, of which there is lots. At best, it's a subsidy to feed an addiction. But "profit" ain't the word.



Taken Aback said:


> Kudos. It's nice to see some freecycle-esque posts here every so often. It's not all about making a profit all the time.


----------



## Taken Aback

I was thinking beyond this thread, but, needless to say, I am appreciative of the overall reasonable nature of sellers and buyers in the exchange.


----------



## Pentheos

If I've broken even selling things, I'd be surprised. I doubt I have.


----------



## Snowball

Looking for Bill's M2: 35 width, with at least 32 inseam.

Thanks...


----------



## jwooten

Pentheos said:


> If I've broken even selling things, I'd be surprised. I doubt I have.


I've broken even in karma, but money-wise probably not. Any profit goes back to the exchange or some thrift stores cash register.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers Linen/Cotton plaid SS shirt

SOLD

Brooks Brothers XL Polo
24" pit to pit








 
Asking $14 CONUS


----------



## redmanca

I am always looking for OCBD's in solids (mainly blue and white, but definitely no yellow) and university stripes. Brooks would be preferred, but I'll take Press, LE, Mercer, Gitman, or any other good stuff. My size is 15.5 by 33.

Thanks for looking.

Conor


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The Barbour Gamefair has sold

I've listed a few Polo spread collar, no logo dress shirts sizes 15.5 and 16 in the sales forum:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ress-Shirts-15.5-amp-16&p=1316124#post1316124

a few odds and ends:

*Robert Talbot Argyll and Sutherland Tie
*3 1/4" wide, made in USA
$10 shipped/offer SOLD PENDING PAYMENT

tag:

*Pendleton Wool Tie
*3 1/4" wide
$10 shipped/offerSOLD PENDING PAYMENT

*Robert Talbot Gold Grenadine Tie
*3 1/2" wide
Silk, USA made
$15 shipped/offerSOLD PENDING PAYMENT

No Name Bow Tie
2 5/8" at wides point, silk, adjustable
$8 shipped/offer CLAIMED

*Brooks Brothers Logo Belt
*size 42 (so I assume fits a size 40 waist)
$12 shipped/offer CLAIMED

*Norman Hilton Blazer
*Scottish material, feels like silk, kinda slubby.
2 button, center vent, 1/4 lined, Hilton logo buttons
tagged 44R
22" chest, 19" shoulders, 24 1/4" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $35 shipped or offer

tag 1:
tag 2:

*LL Bean Navy Blue Poplin Sack Sportcoat
*tagged size 44 L but check measurements,
two button, center vent, light colored horn buttons
made in the USA
22 1/2" chest, 19" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 32.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $15 shipped/offer








tag:

*Norman Hilton Sportcoat
*This feels like some sort of silk blend, great for summer.
Two button, darted, three patch pockets.
tagged 41R, but check measurements (I thought it ran a bit small almost a 40)
21" chest, 18" across the shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
This jacket is a bit rough, no stains, holes or tears, but it's showing some wear along the seams, and the material has some pills as well,because of this I was going to ask $15 shipped or offer
Despite this, I think i
t's a great jacket, 2" smaller in the chest and I'd have held onto it.

tag:

unbranded summer sportcoat
no maker or size tag but feels very much like a linen and silk blend
pockets and vents still sewn shut
I think it fits like a biggish 38 or maybe even a 40
two button, side vent
21.5" chest, 18.5" across the shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.25" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $15 shipped/offer


----------



## Taken Aback

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Brooks Brothers Logo Belt
> *size 42 (so I assume fits a size 40 waist)
> $12 shipped/offer


Were I a 40, I'd hop on this. I think this is the first time I've seen it. Anyone know when BB last had this available?


----------



## LouB

Taken Aback said:


> Were I a 40, I'd hop on this. I think this is the first time I've seen it. Anyone know when BB last had this available?


Interesting. I have this variation, but have no idea when it was made. USA-made, if that's any clue.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*3-PATCH POCKETS BB Navy sack blazer*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Navy Blazer *
Marked 44L
3/2 sack cut, partially lined, three patch pockets, two button cuffs, midweight. No issues.
*18.5" shoulders | 23" Pit to Pit | 26.25 sleeves | 32.5" BOC*








  
Asking $65 CONUS

I have a Brooks houndstooth in similar measurements still available a page or so back...make me an offer if you want both.


----------



## Taken Aback

LouB said:


> Interesting. I have this variation, but have no idea when it was made. USA-made, if that's any clue.


Thanks for the photo. I'd love to run across one myself.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SOME PRICE DROPS--AND OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *
> As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS; International shipping is at cost.
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Silk Chester Barrie for Maus and Hoffman. *
> 
> This is absolutely FANTASTIC! Cut from wonderfully slubby, heavier silk, this is the perfect jacket for moving from late summer to early Fall, giving the warmth you'll need as the evenings cool without looking out of place in the sun. The silk has a wonderful pearl grey background, with subtle vertical stripes of light pink, periwinkle blue, and tan.
> 
> The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and features the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pockets. This has a single vent. It was made for Maus and Hoffman by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, England. Of course, it was Made in England.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 44L, this runs small; it measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Classic navy Double Breasted Blazer by Brooks Brothers*
> 
> A lovely, classic blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This features a 6 by 1 button formation, peak lapels, and is ventless, in Flusser approved style. The buttons are brass coloured and complete. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> This is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 29 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) CLASSIC 3/2 sack poplin suit, with patch pockets!*
> 
> This is a lovely example of that trad classic, a 3/2 sack poplin suit! Cut from a lovely khaki poplin, this has two patch and flap pockets, is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features lapped seams along both the backs and the sleeves. It also features a hook vent, and has three button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> The jacket is in excellent condition, with the only unnoticeable flaw being the former owner's name written in the inside of one of the interior pockets. ; the trousers have a very small wear hole just above the zipper, which could readily be fixed. Because of this flaw, however, and because this is a poplin suit and so could readily be worn as odd jacket and odd trousers, this is priced as though it were the jacket only, and so is a steal at merely
> 
> *$30, or offer.
> 
> Measurements: *
> 
> Chest: 33 3/8
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 31
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 18 1/2
> Inseam: 28 3/8 plus 1 1/2., with 1 3/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) NWT Patchwork Madras jacket by Jos. A. Bank*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *5) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Half-canvassed, 3/2 sack, three patch pockets, hook vent, the works!*
> 
> It really doesn't get much more Ivy league than this! Cut from a wonderful dusty salmon-pink cloth (there's no material tag, but it's clearly poplin) this terrific and recent 3/2 sack jacket has all of the Ivy/Trad desiderata--it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely roll, lapped seams along the shoulders, sleeve,s and down the back, a hook vent, half-canvassed, half-lined, very natural shoulders, and the ever-delightful and very rare three patch pockets! It was also Made in the USA by Corbin, one of my favourite American makers, and one of the most greatly undervalued, in my view.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, but with two minor blemishes; a small brown mark on the back, and a faint and small brown mark by the hem at the back. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking *just $19, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 -- in case you need this!)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> *6) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*
> 
> This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just
> 
> *$15, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Pure Woven Silk Jacket for Woolf Brothers*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *COATS:*
> 
> *1) 40L BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Jos. A. Bank trenchcoat, with wool liner.*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> 
> *2) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *
> 
> This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!
> 
> *Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
> Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
> Length: 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*
> 
> This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.
> 
> This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as
> 
> *just $19, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16
> Length (BOC): 40 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Made in USA Levis Trucker jacket*
> 
> An American classic! This Trucker is one of those increasingly rare Levis products--one that was Made in the USA! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a size M, this measures:
> 
> Chest: 24
> Shoulder 20 1/3 (please note, this is larger than it appears as this is a trucker cut)
> Sleeve: 23 7/8 (please note, these are longer than this indicates as this is a trucker cut, and so the shoulders' slope contributes to the sleeve length.)
> Length: 24 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHIRTS
> *
> 1) Brooks Brothers 17-34/35. A beautifully patterned shirt! $12
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. Lovely colours! Size XL. $12 *Claimed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 3) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $12
> 
> 
> 
> 4) India Madras. Approximately size L. Claimed
> 
> 5) OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt, in 25% linen/75% cotton. This dates from when BR was a serious men's clothier, offering real clothes for real outdoor activity--not the mall brand it is today. Featuring functional epaulettes and a breast pocket. Excellent condition. Old School BR items are becoming increasing rare, and so this is a steal at just $19, or offer. Size M.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $12
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $14, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Brooks Brothers. 16-33. Excellent condition. Claimed
> 
> 9) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 10) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $8, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $11, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *12) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *13) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *14) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *15) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *16) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 17) Check cotton shirt. Size XL? measures 25" chest, c. 34 sleeve. Excellent condition. $8, or offer. *Claimed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 18) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $8
> 
> 
> 
> 20) NWT Brooks Brothers madras. Long sleeve. Size XL. 346, but Made in India--as madras should be! $22
> 
> Measurements: Chest: 26 1/2, Sleeve c. 36
> 
> 
> 
> 21) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $12
> 
> 
> 
> 22) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7
> 
> 
> 
> 23) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $8
> 
> 
> 
> *24--28) 4 WHITE DRESS SHIRTS! All size 17-34. All Brooks Brothers*
> 
> All of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$16 each, or offer, shipped in CONUS*. The J. Press shirt is claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> TROUSERS:
> *
> 
> *1) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*
> 
> These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $14, or offer.
> 
> Waist: 18
> Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> 
> 
> 
> 2) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $17, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 35.
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers khakis*
> 
> Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
> Waist: 18 1/2
> Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)
> 
> 
> 
> *5) J. Crew seersucker pants.*
> 
> Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $15
> 
> Tagged 40R, but runs small.
> Waist: 19
> Inseam: 27 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *
> 
> Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14, or offer.
> 
> Waist: 15
> Inseam: 27 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> *14) Brooks Brothers 346 brown cords.* Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 31, with 1 1/2 cuff. *Claimed!*
> 
> *SHOES*
> 
> *1) Florsheim Imperial Custom Made--with the desirable suicide v-cleat! Size 10 C/E*
> 
> These are some serious, solid shoes! Made by Florsheim, these are Custom Mades in size 10 D/E. They have the desirable v-cleat heel. The uppers are in excellent condition except for the shallow scratch on the toebox, as shown; the soles and heels have some wear, as shown, but still have plenty, plenty of life in them before they'll need to be resoled. As such, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $35, or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## ArtVandalay

Here's a couple of bow ties up for the taking -

















Panama cloth cotton plaid 
Silk no-name repp

$21 each or take both for $35


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sz 40 MADE IN USA Murray's Toggery Shop Reds (with FREE Polo shorts!); Size 34 Bill's Khakis/Jeans. OFFERS WELCOME!*

The iconic Ivy summer trouser, Murray's Reds are NO LONGER MADE IN THE USA--so grab these if they're your size! The Bills are rather nice, too! 

*As always, all prices include CONUS shipping, and International inquiries are welcome with shipping at cost. 

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*








*1) MADE IN USA Murray's Toggery Shop Reds*

THE iconic Ivy summer trouser, Murray's Reds are no longer made in the USA, but are "Imported"..... and so these are a rarity! This pair has faded to the perfect soft Nantucket red with just a hint of bleed on the lining--the mark of naturally aged Reds! I made a note to myself that these have the hint of a shadowmark on the front of one thigh, but I can't find this now; they do have a faint black line behind one knee from hanging, but this will evidently come out. Given this, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Claimed!*

Tagged 40/32, these measure Waist (laid flat) 20 1/2, Inseam 32 1/2, with 1 1/4" cuff.

   

*FREE Polo shorts with Reds!*

Very Good/Excellent condition.

Size 40. Waist: 19 1/2

  

*2) Bill's Khakis/Jeans*

Another trad. classic! Beautifuly broken in, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition, with no marks or flaws at all. Made in the USA, of course!

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

Tagged 34/34, these measure waist 16 1/2 (laid flat), and inseam 33.


----------



## MKC

*Brooks Brothers must-iron classics - 16.5 and 17*










Tired of blue shirts - blue solids, blue end-on-end, blue stripes, blue checks? Every trad closet needs some green and yellow and red. These are great shirts, but these days more recent buys from Mercer and Hilditch & Key always get the nod, so these Brooks Brothers classics need a new home.

$20 per shirt (free U.S. shipping), $35 for two. All shirts laundered; some have laundry marks. In the current Brooks Brothers lexicon, most would be considered traditional fit.

*Bengal** stripes. *The classic striped shirt.









Gold bengal stripes. Broadcloth. Forward point collar. Tagged 17-35, measures 17.25-36. P2P 27.









Sea green bengal stripes. Broadcloth. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.25-34.5. P2P 25.5.









Hunter green bengal stripes. Broadcloth. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.25-34.75. P2P 26.









Teal green bengal stripes. Pinpoint. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.25-34.25. P2P 26.









*CLAIMED.* Soft yellow bengal stripes. Broadcloth. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.75-35.5. P2P 25.5.

*Bold stripes. *Heavy Tweed Jacket did a great piece on as part of his series on "The Most Imitated Shirt in the World." About two years ago, Brooks Brothers brought back must-iron bold stripes, but sadly they have since disappeared. Here are two slightly different shades of green.









Green bold stripe. Broadcloth (I think). Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-R, measures 16.5-34.5. P2P 27. Despite the R, which dates it to Brooks' classic days, it is new enough that it has a seven-button front.









Green bold stripe. Pinpoint (I think). Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.75-35.5. P2P 27.

*Graph checks. *In the Most Imitated Shirt series, Heavy Tweed Jacket also wrote about . Highly recommended reading - the whole series is great.
















*CLAIMED.* Rare gray graph check. Broadcloth. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.5-34.5. P2P 25.









Navy graph check. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.5-35.25. P2P 26.









*CLAIMED. Mini-gingham.* One of my favorite shirt patterns, but hard to find these days - and almost impossible to find in anything but blue. This is a rare yellow-gold mini-gingham. Broadcloth. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-35, measures 16.5-34.5. P2P 25.5.









*CLAIMED. Fine stripe. *Here's another shirt often seen in blue and red, but rarely in any other color. This is a yellow-gold. Broadcloth. Button-down collar. Tagged 16.5-36, measures 16-35.75. P2P 25.5.


----------



## jwooten

Items still available, all prices include shipping and offers are welcome.

BB Sack Blazer - 44S/R
A more recent Brooks Brothers offering. Sack cut with minimal shoulder padding. 3/2 Lapel, but could use a more sympathetic repress. 1818 Brooks Brothers buttons. 100% Wool in a very tight weave. Fully lined and barely worn. Lower patch pockets. Classic Brooks Brothers styling. Made in the USA. No Flaws and Priced to move at $55. > *$50*

P2P - 24"
BOC - 29.5"
Shoulder - 19.75"
Sleeve - 23.5" w/ 1.5" material inside.












Norman Hilton Tuxedo - 44L

This little gem is in spectacular condition. A Norman Hilton for Shaia's of Homewood tuxedo commissioned by Mr. R. Reeves in Spring of '94. Classic styling with some minimal darts for body shape and slight shoulder padding. Peak silk-faced lapels with a single button and no rear vent. Pockets have flaps but are finished such that they can be tucked. The pants are pleated with no cuff and have side adjustments with some elastic give in the rear for more "executive" comfort. Tuxedo is a black wool with silk facing on the lapels and a silk band down the side of the pants. Ready for a night out at $80. > *$75*

P2P - 25"
BOC - 33.75"
Shoulder - 20.5"
Sleeve - 25" w/ 1.75 material inside.

Waist - 20" w/ about an 1" of material to let out.
Outseam - 42"
Inseam - 31.5" w/ 3.5" material inside.











BB Golden Fleece - Made in USA Polo (S).

A peach polo for a summer day! Golden Fleece made in the USA polo in a pinky-peach stripe. A Brooks Brothers classic. Too short for me so it's headed to you! No flaws! Priced at $20. > *$15
*
P2P - 21.5"
BOC - 26.5"
Shoulder - 18"
Sleeve - 9.5" (They're short of course.)









Something for the Lady in your life!

A pair of gently worn Hunter Huntress rain boots. Size 7 in navy blue. Run true-to-size. Huntress differs from the Classic because the calf opening is slightly wider and are therefore more useful for tucking pants in (or so the wife says). Have buckles on tops! Great puddle jumpers. Boots are in impeccable condition and will come shipped in the original box. Out the door for $60. > *$55*

Shaft - 14"
Calf Opening - 7.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a steal for those Hunters!

And someone PLEASE buy those 16.5 shirts before I succumb.... I do NOT need any more shirts!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Ralph Lauren Red Chinos - 36 & 42*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************

*Ralph Lauren "Andrew" Chinos in Red - Size 36*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 31",
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
*PRICE: $25*

*********************************************

*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 42x30*
Waist: 43"
Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sebago Classic Beef-roll Pennys Anyone?*

Got a pair of Sebago Classic pennys in Antique Brown (I'm pretty sure) the other day, size 11.5B; I would rate them a 6.5/10. I have them tree'd right now, but there's a little bit of creasing on the front.

Just checking if there's any interest before I take loads of pics and make a full post. So, if you're looking for some size 11.5B Sebago Classic Beef-roll pennys for $25, send me a PM and I'll send some quick pics.

Otherwise, I'll probably post within a few days.


----------



## HalfLegend

Just bought a navy blue suit so I could retire my old not-so-versatile black suit. I'm currently looking for some conservative ties that would match well with the suit as well as some cut-away collared shirts, sized 16-32/3. Preferably something on the cheaper end, I'm afraid I cleaned out the bank with the suit! 

Thanks guys! Hope you're all enjoying your summers.


----------



## mikeh

*Quality Staple Southwick Suit*

I was hoping for a staple suit in my size, but I found it in someone else's. It's a pretty nice Southwick Herringbone Charcoal suit from Roger Stevens, one of the nicer men's shops in town. It seems to be a little in between measurements, but I'd guess it as a 46L? It's definitely a long, but if you're between a 44 and 48, I'd say take a look at the measurements and see if it is you.

Three button, single vented. Not super heavy, but not exactly summerweight either. Trousers are flat front, but cuffed. Cool little pocket in the waistband. It is just a shade darker than in the pics.

It has been worn but it hasn't been worn as much as the others the guy left at GW. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to reunite the identical fabric navy suit coat with its pants. All these thumbnails click through to full size pics.








   
Measurements 
PTP 24.5
SHD 19.25
BOC 32.25
SLV 25.5
W 18.75
Ins 32.5
Available, especially for trade. Ideally, I'd like to add a staple suit, or any suit. Failing that, make me and offer (cash or trade), I'm more than happy to consider, and won't be offended. C'mon, you know you want some Southwick!

My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)


----------



## AlanC

*Allen Edmonds Glasgow*
Split-toe penny loafer
Size: 8.5 D

Great overall shape, soles solid, some scuffing on the toes.

$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal










More pics:
https://i.imgur.com/STr5rl.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/umDCpl.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/q0X71l.jpg?1

Shoe trees are not included.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Here's a shout out to WRMS for a some nice pants! I blinked and they were here - lightening fast shipping. It was a pleasure...


----------



## sbdivemaster

Update and bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition*. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No spots, stains, tears*, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Hickey Freeman Wool/Cashmere Navy Blazer*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Hickey Freeman for Tweeds & Weeds
> Lambswool Heather Blue w/Blue and
> Red Overcheck Glen Plaid Sport Coat*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> **Hickey Freeman for Tweeds & Weeds
> Dark Gray Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989. You can see by the tag date, this was one of the
> last sport coats they sold. (BTW, Jason Vedder is a chiropractor in Santa Barbara.)
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Good Condition*; Only one issue:
> Damage to the lining at the vent; Priced accordingly.
> If the jacket doesn't sell, I'll probably repair it and offer it again for $30
> 2BT Darted; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined;
> HF Boardroom Line; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA*
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Waist: 22"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +1.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Hickey Freeman for Nordstrom Tuxedo*
> 
> If the shoulders and chest were just a bit smaller, this would be mine!
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; like most tuxedos, probably worn only a few times.
> *JACKET:*
> 1BT Darted; Grosgrain Lapels and Buttons; Fully Canvased; Single Vent;
> Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined
> HF Canterbury Line; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19.25"
> P2P: 23"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +1.5"
> *PANTS:*
> Grosgrain Trim on Outseam; Braces Buttons, No Belt Loops; Flat Front;
> Front On seam Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets - Left Button through;
> *TAGGED: NA*
> Waist: 36.5"
> Inseam: 29" +2"
> Outseam: 39"
> Cuff: 9.5"
> *PRICE: $45*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## LouB

I received a really nice blazer from sbdivemaster today - Thanks!


----------



## ATL

Measurements for this Brooksease suit. It's in perfect condition.

20 3/4-21 p2p
18 1/2 shoulders
23 1/4 sleeves (with an inch to let out)
29 1/2 length from bottom of collar

Trousers
16 across waistband 
29 inseam (with 2 to let out)



ATL said:


> Any interest in a 40 Short Brooks Brothers 3-2 gray suit? If so, PM me for measurements and more pics. This is an ebay deal that was too small, so I'd be looking to recoup my investment at $60 shipped.
> 
> Flat front pants are tagged a 34, but feel more like a 31-32. Vintage-y two button cuffs. Center vent.


----------



## WRMS

sbdivemaster said:


> Here's a shout out to WRMS for a some nice pants! I blinked and they were here - lightening fast shipping. It was a pleasure...


Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I keep finding shoes. Here's the latest. Trees not included.

These Cole Haan split toes are, essentially, brand new. Very, very slight creases to the uppers indicate they've been tried on, but the soles evidence no sign they have traveled on anything but carpet and a hardwood floor--they do not appear to have ever been worn outside. They are size 10D. If you are on a budget and used shoes give you the heebie jeebies, or if you just like a great deal, this is the pair for you at just SOLD.












Next, a pair of Bostonian Crown Windsors. Bostonian, deservedly, doesn't get much love hereabouts, but these are your grandfather's Bostonians, and that makes all the difference in the world. I have a pair of Crown Windsor wingtips in shell and can say, without reservation, that this level of Bostonian is a high-quality shoe, every bit as good as Allen Edmonds, or I'll eat my Stetson. This vintage pair is made in USA and barely worn--the soles are super thick and inner sole labels remain bright. They are in black pebble grain and size 10 D/B. A truly classic shoe that can be yours for just $35 CONUS.












Next, a pair of bench made English shoes by Alan McAfee, which has been acquired by Church's. The soles are original and thick, the uppers are flawless. There is a very slight separation in the combination heels (pictured), which should not be a difficult repair for any competent cobbler--you can get a playing card in the gap, but just barely. The size is 11D in English, which equates to narrow. Owing to the heel flaws (there is one on each shoe), just SOLD--your chance to own a rich man's shoe for a made-in-China Florsheim price.












Finally, a pair of Italian made captoes from Barney's of New York. These are in fantastic condition, with thick soles and flawless uppers, and will offer many years of service with proper care. They are size 9 and can be yours for just SOLD


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Navy Blazer *
> Marked 44L
> 3/2 sack cut, partially lined, three patch pockets, two button cuffs, midweight. No issues.
> *18.5" shoulders | 23" Pit to Pit | 26.25 sleeves | 32.5" BOC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking *$60* CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panama cloth cotton plaid
> Silk no-name repp
> 
> $18 each or take both for $32
> 
> Brooks Brothers XL Polo
> 24" pit to pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking *$12* CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Nice Summer Shirts - Large-ish*

Update and bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *The sizes on these shirts are all over the place;
> please go by the listed measurements.*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25; All 3 for $33!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Blue and Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
> Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
> (I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
> *TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Orvis Solid Patch Madras Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times (hard to tell with madras)
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in India
> *TAGGED: XXL*
> Neck: 19.5"
> S2S: 24.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blue and Purple Checked Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Purple and Green Checked Linen Blend Short Sleeve*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25; all 3 for $33!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Looking for a couple of things: Khaki poplin sportcoat in around a 41R/L (orphaned suit jackets are fine, especially if they have patch pockets) and size 34 mid-gray flannels.

Shoot me a PM if anybody has anything. Thanks.


----------



## Billax

sbdivemaster said:


> Update and bump...


I have the long-sleeved version of this Orvis Madras shirt. I consider it the best Madras shirt I have. Were your Short-sleeved version a Medium, it would be mine by now! Fabric, drape, construction are all wonderful. They do run a little large in my experience.


----------



## Titus_A

*BB Navy Poplin Suit, 38*

I picked up this fantastic wash-and-wear Brooks Brothers navy poplin number from Thom Browne's Schooldays last week. If there is wear on this piece, I haven't seen it. Unfortunately for me, and fortunately for you, I'm just too short for the jacket. This comes in at a tallish 38R or a 38L. My loss is your gain, for the just-what-I-put-into-it-plus-shipping price of *$70.00*.

The jacket is a 3/2 with soft, soft shoulders and a 2/3 lining.

Pants: pleated, 32x30 with 1 5/8" cuffs 
Chest: 20.75" chest
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 25.5" 
Jacket Length: 31.5" (bottom of collar to hem)


----------



## Patrick06790

Suede shoes. I never wear them, mostly because they are too big. I tried to make it work with inserts in some cases, but the denial must now cease.

Plus I need the money.

Payment: PayPal is okay, but frankly I would rather have a check or money order.

J Crew wingtips 9.5D. . *SOLD*

HalfLegend, your mailbox is full, and sorry, three guys got in ahead of you on the J Crews.

Dressabout dark brown nubuck, 10D. Nothing wrong with them, very light wear, $25 shipped CONUS.

AE Hancock, 9.5D. Light wear. $85 shipped CONUS.

AE Clifton, 9.5D, even lighter wear *SOLD*

Polo white bucks, 9.5D, made in China, unworn, in box, with trees, $165 shipped CONUS.


----------



## balla25

Patrick06790, this is an absolutely wonderful deal on the J Crew wingtips 9.5D. If I could squeeze into that size I would certainly pull the trigger on those shoes. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Agree with balla25 on those J Crew wingtips 9.5D, and PM just sent.


----------



## TweedyDon

There's a BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed on offer (not by me) in the Sales Forum right now:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-go...Harris-Tweed-42R&p=1316464#post1316464


----------



## sbdivemaster

*TWEEDS & WEEDS WEDNESDAY! (42's & 44's)*

*Jackets are in Very Good condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears*, etc.
See below for info about minor inside pocket ink spots.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

*********************************************
*Tweeds & Weeds Brown Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a brown based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 2 Button Cuffs;
Half Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 23"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
**Hickey Freeman for Tweeds & Weeds
Dark Gray Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat*

You can see by the tag date, this was one of the last sport coats Tweeds & Weeds sold.
(BTW, Jason Vedder is a chiropractor in Santa Barbara.)

Click pics for larger view.

*Good Condition*; Only one issue:
Damage to the lining at the vent; Priced accordingly.
If the jacket doesn't sell, I'll probably repair it and offer it again for $30 
2BT Darted; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; 
HF Boardroom Line; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (44R-ish)
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24.5"
Waist: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +1.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## AMProfessor

*Potential offer for new Brooks Brothers OCBDs*

Hello all:

Some of you may know me as a person who sells new Brooks Brothers items from their clearance center from time to time. I've occasionally received requests to pick up particular items, but generally decline because of the difficulty in finding exactly the right item and the risk involved to me in picking up items that I'd be stuck with if the buyer doesn't come through (I'm just a small timer flipping a few things here and there so I can get a free shirt or two.....not a dealer).

But, I've decided to put a potential offer out there and see what kind of interest it generates. Last time I was at the CC, there were an abundance of nice, thick OCBDs, in both classic and slim fits. Basically, this shirt:










So here's the potential offer:

IF you are interested in the shirts above and *IF* you can guarantee with 99.99% certainty that you WILL purchase said OCBD if I find it, send me your size through PM. The cost of the shirt will be $45.00, shipping included (CONUS). International would pay additional charge. This could be a good option for those of you who have hard-to-find sizes.

I stress that this is a POTENTIAL offer because I will decide what to do based on the number of replies I get and other factors. The danger to me, that I want to avoid, is picking up, oh, an 18 x 36 shirt and being stuck with it if you fail to follow through. Do know that much bad karma and mojo would come your way if this occurred (not to mention public shaming).

So there you go. And while I'm at it, I'll let you know about some current things I have in stock:

Repp tie (linen one next to it not available). $30










Wool ties [$30 each]










Two shirts: $43 each
15.5/33 extra slim fit (the one on the left) and 15.5/34 slim fit (on the right)










Tie sales posting here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117759-New-Brooks-Brothers-ties!-Repps-and-wools-and-solids!

Shirt sales link here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117760-New-Brooks-Brothers-shirts!-Slim-and-Extra-Slim-fits-OCBDs-and-non-irons


----------



## FLMike

So how much do the OCBDs sell for at the clearance center? Just curious.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Saw three pairs of J Crew chinos in light khaki today. 29 waist, probably a 33 or 34 inseam. I can go back for them tomorrow if anyone is interested. 20 per pair or 50 for all three.


----------



## dorji

2 CT shirts 16/35 2 Italian Ties 2 Red Ties (BB and Oconnells)

$10 apiece for any item, seen here in sales forum https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?118575-2-Red-Ties

Shirts and Pink tie have sold- thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets and suits! Chester Barrie, Bespoke with working cuffs, more!*

*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*

A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*
2) Polo University Jacket--Made in Canada. Wool/silk blend.*

This is wonderful! Half-canvassed and beautifully cut from a lovely miniature herringbone in ivory cream, this lovely jacket was made in Canada for Ralph Lauren Polo University. The fabric is a 52/48 blend of silk and wool, and drapes beautifully. It is subtly darted, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It does have one very minor flaw--a small blemish on the middle of the outer left sleeve, as shown. This will no doubt come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 42T, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33










     

*3) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*

This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse summer blazer, this is just

*$16, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












*4) BEAUTIFUL Silk Chester Barrie for Maus and Hoffman. *

This is absolutely FANTASTIC! Cut from wonderfully slubby, heavier silk, this is the perfect jacket for moving from late summer to early Fall, giving the warmth you'll need as the evenings cool without looking out of place in the sun. The silk has a wonderful pearl grey background, with subtle vertical stripes of light pink, periwinkle blue, and tan.

The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and features the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pockets. This has a single vent. It was made for Maus and Hoffman by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, England. Of course, it was Made in England.

This jacket is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $49, or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, this runs small; it measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*5) Classic navy Double Breasted Blazer by Brooks Brothers*

A lovely, classic blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This features a 6 by 1 button formation, peak lapels, and is ventless, in Flusser approved style. The buttons are brass coloured and complete. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/8










   

*6) CLASSIC 3/2 sack poplin suit, with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely example of that trad classic, a 3/2 sack poplin suit! Cut from a lovely khaki poplin, this has two patch and flap pockets, is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features lapped seams along both the backs and the sleeves. It also features a hook vent, and has three button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

The jacket is in excellent condition, with the only unnoticeable flaw being the former owner's name written in the inside of one of the interior pockets. ; the trousers have a very small wear hole just above the zipper, which could readily be fixed. Because of this flaw, however, and because this is a poplin suit and so could readily be worn as odd jacket and odd trousers, this is priced as though it were the jacket only, and so is a steal at merely

*$30, or offer.

Measurements: *

*Chest: 23 3/8*
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31

Waist (laid flat): 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/8 plus 1 1/2., with 1 3/4 cuff.










      

*7) BEAUTIFUL CORBIN Ivy/Preppy 3/2 sack Summer jacket in Salmon Pink--THREE PATCH POCKETS! *

*Claimed!*

*EXQUISITE BESPOKE jackets with full provenance; Fully canvassed, tons of handwork, working cuffs, superb condition!

*I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

And these jackets certainly live up to this adjective. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Before moving to describe the first set of jackets individually, I should note that in addition to these I also have a set of "transitional" jackets (ie., to move between summer and autumn, and then Winter to Spring) from the same chap, and a set of heavier jackets, too. I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same source. I will be listing these later this month, moving into September.

Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, and, as always, already include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Despite teh low initial prices, OFFERS ARE STILL VERY WELCOME, especially for two or more of these beauties!

*1) BEAUTIFUL lightweight poplin-esque jacket*

Another wonderful jacket, boasting full handwork throughout! This is a wonderful summer jacket, and is in beautiful condition. It does, however, have a tiny line of pickholes from restitching under the lapels; this was the result of a request by the original owner to alter the hang of the jacket to improve the lapel roll--and the results here were wonderful! There is also a very small snag in the lining around the middle of the back, the result of a careless discarding of the jacket onto a displayed trout-fly while the original owner was engrossed in examining fishing tackle. because of these character marks, this wonderful jacket is only *$40, or lower offer.* It is, of course, otehrwise in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2








    

*9) GORGEOUS light-tobacco coloured jacket*

This is absolutely wonderful--but then, I used to have a favourite jacket in almost precisely this colour of light tobacco brown (or perhaps dark fawn?) and so perhaps I'm biased.... As with all of these jackets, this is impeccably tailored, features lashings of handwork, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket was worn several times in both Venice and Florence--as well as for a "perfect picnic" in London's Kew Gardens, where partnered with an ascot it aparently attracted favourable attention! The colour of this is wonderful, as is the drape. And it's very, very versatile...

*Asking just $50, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/4








    

*10) STUNNING blue jacket, the colour of a perfect clear Scottish sky in high summer.*

There's a lovely story behind this jacket; the owner having been taken with the beauty of a perfectly blue sky over St Andrews while approaching the city from Straithkinness side to golf (the best way to approach the city from Leuchars' train station, rather than entering the back way by the new university museum, that takes you in by the Links, as this way you get to see the medieval city with its church and university spires and the Bay laid out before you when you crest the hill on the Straithkinness road) , he wanted a jacket cut in the same blue... and so this was later made!

Naturally, this is the same exquisite quality as the others, and is in excellent condition. My pictures fail completely to capture the blue beauty of this jacket; this is more "Light Peter Rabbit's Jacket Blue", rather than slate grey. My apologies!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## conductor

James Dalgliesh (Savile Row) Very high quality Harris Tweed from a savile row tailor. Basket weave, two buttons on sleeve, darted, center vent. Made in England (obviously) Great condition! $40 shipped conus

Chest 20"
Shoulder 17.5"
Length from BOC 28"
Sleeve 24.5" (2" to let)











James Dalgliesh (Savile Row) Very high quality Harris Tweed from a savile row tailor. Grey-blue herring bone, two buttons on sleeve, darted, side vents. Made in England. Missing lower front closure button (an easy fix!) $40 shipped conus 

Chest 20.5
Shoulder 18"
Length from BOC 29"
Sleeve 25.5" (2" to let)











For the young trad!
J.G. Hook, basket weave tweed blazer. 100% wool. Darted, two buttons on sleeve, non-vented. perfect for early trad indoctrination. :smile: Two very small holes in the lining, one small hole on the sleeve (pictured). Could be rewoven is desired. $20 shipped conus

Chest 18.5
Shoulder 16.25"
Lenght from BOC 24"
Sleeve 21.5" (2" to let)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 44R CLASSIC Trenchcoat from Jos. A. Bank, with liner. *

This is a terrific trenchcoat! Like the other JAB listed above, this has a lovely, classic, clean silhouette, lacking both a gunflap, throat closure, and D-rings on the belt. It has a removable lining (poly-cotton), and the shell is also poly cotton, as is usual with trenches. It has a single center vent. Unlike the other JAB, this coat has a removeable and reversible collar, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would made a superb starter coat for someone!

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan sleeves, so NA.
Sleeve (underseam, from armpit to cuff): 16 1/4
Length: 46










     

*2) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $19, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*TROUSERS AND SHORTS*

B]1) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.[/B]

These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $15, or offer.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)

  

2) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*3) Brooks Brothers khakis*

Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $16, or offer.

Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)

 

*4) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $15

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*5) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2

  

*6) Bill's Khakis/Jeans*

Another trad. classic! Beautifuly broken in, these are in Very Good/Excellent condition, with no marks or flaws at all. Made in the USA, of course!

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

Tagged 34/34, these measure waist 16 1/2 (laid flat), and inseam 33.

   

*SHIRTS*

*1 - 5) WHITE BB DRESS SHIRTS! All size 17-34. *

All of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$16 each, or offer, shipped in CONUS*.









 ​
6) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $12

 

7) OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt, in 25% linen/75% cotton. This dates from when BR was a serious men's clothier, offering real clothes for real outdoor activity--not the mall brand it is today. Featuring functional epaulettes and a breast pocket. Excellent condition. Old School BR items are becoming increasing rare, and so this is a steal at just $16, or offer. Size M.

  

8) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $10

  

9) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $12, or offer.

  

10) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $11, or offer.

  

11) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $8, or offer.

 

*12) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $10, or offer.

 

*13) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*14) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.

 

*15) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*16) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.

 

*17) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

18) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $8

 

19) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

20) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7

  

21) Paul Stuart. 15-32. Bold, colourful stripes, and contrast collar and French cuffs! Excellent condition. $8

 

*TIES*

1) *Crickets/Grasshoppers emblematic*. Silk/poly blend. Excellent condition. Asking $8, or offer.

 

2) *Whales emblematic*. The perfect trad summer tie! No fabric content, but probably silk/poly. Made for the New Bedford, Massachusetts Whaling Museum--very New England! Excellent condition. Asking $8 or offer.

 

4) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.. $7

 

6) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent! $8

 

7) Norton Ditto pattern. Excellent! $9

 

8) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent. $9


----------



## mikeh

TweedyDon, I suspect your chest measurement is a typo on the *CLASSIC 3/2 sack poplin suit, with patch pockets!
*Is it perhaps 23, not 33?


----------



## Topsider

AMProfessor said:


> IF you are interested in the shirts above and *IF* you can guarantee with 99.99% certainty that you WILL purchase said OCBD if I find it, send me your size through PM. The cost of the shirt will be $45.00, shipping included (CONUS). International would pay additional charge.


That's a generous offer. The shirts in the photo appear not to have pockets...is that the case, or is it an illusion? FWIW, I would consider the lack of a pocket to be a desirable feature.


----------



## TweedyDon

mikeh said:


> TweedyDon, I suspect your chest measurement is a typo on the *CLASSIC 3/2 sack poplin suit, with patch pockets!
> *Is it perhaps 23, not 33?


Thank you--well caught!


----------



## dorji

CT shirts and pink tie have sold- thank you!
Red BB #1 pending payment.
Oconnells shantung still available?? (thought this would be the first to go...)
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dscn1432on.jpg/
Italian Tino Cosmo still available- little leaves of purple and blue, perfect for fall
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dscn1675q.jpg/
Pending payment.... tiny rub on bottom left edge:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/dscn1676rh.jpg/
$10 apiece, 3.5"--58-59" on all. PM with interest :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Last Of The Summer Shirts! (Bump, update, and addition...)*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*The sizes on these shirts are all over the place;
please go by the listed measurements.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Blue and Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
(I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
*TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*Ralph Lauren Blue and Purple Checked Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*Ralph Lauren Green Plaid Madras*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few of times; still crisp
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Gordon(?) Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few of times; still crisp
Locker loop; Round bottom; 100% Egyptian Cotton; Made in British Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15-1/2*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Purple and Green Checked Linen Blend Short Sleeve*

*SOLD!*

*********************************************

*Orvis Solid Patch Madras Short Sleeve*

*SOLD!*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Hardiw1

A few jacket to pass along

BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack blazer w/ three patch pockets
Seam on lapel has a space that the stitching is coming loose (pictured), an easy fix.
 SOLD 

Shoulder: 19
p2p: 23
Waist: 22
Sleeve: 25.5R 25L
Length boc: 30.5










  

LE Harris Tweed 2B darted
$30 shipped

Shoulder:19.25
p2p:23
Waist:21.75
Sleeve:23.5R 22.5L
Length:29.75










  

Herringbone tweed 3/2 sack with two patch pockets and a hooked vent
SOLD

Shoulder: 18
p2p: 21.25
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve: 24
Length: 29.25










  

Corbin 3/2 poplin sack. Possibly an orphaned suit jacket.
$30 shipped

P2P: 22.5
Waist: 21.25
Shoulder: 18.25
Length:31.5
Sleeve:25.75


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hardiw- measurements on that herringbone sack?


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Thank you, added.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*


TweedyDon said:


> *FREE ITEMS!*
> 
> From the generous closets of *efdll (with a few additions from myself)* the following items are all now FREE--just pay the cost of shipping! To make things easy, I'll ask for $13 by PayPal personal per shipment of the following items, provided that they can fit into a Medium Flat Rate USPS box.... This will cover the postage costs,a nd I'll cover any extra packing materials nad the gas to the PO myself!
> 
> So--ask away! And thanks to *edfll *for doing this!
> 
> *Please PM with requests!*
> 
> *2) Mephisto.* Goodyear welt sole. Very Good condition. Size US9.
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Handsewn in the USA SAS loafers*. Excellent condition, but with small nick on thge front toe of the left, as shown. Size 9 1/2W.
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Polo shorts. Size 40*
> 
> Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> Waist: 19 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. *17-34. Excellent condition!


----------



## mikeh

Bump, with price and info



mikeh said:


> I was hoping for a staple suit in my size, but I found it in someone else's. It's a pretty nice Southwick Herringbone Charcoal suit from Roger Stevens, one of the nicer men's shops in town. It seems to be a little in between measurements, but I'd guess it as a 46L? It's definitely a long, but if you're between a 44 and 48, I'd say take a look at the measurements and see if it is you.
> 
> Three button, single vented. Not super heavy, but not exactly summerweight either. Trousers are flat front, but cuffed. Cool little pocket in the waistband. It is just a shade darker than in the pics.
> 
> It has been worn but it hasn't been worn as much as the others the guy left at GW. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to reunite the identical fabric navy suit coat with its pants. All these thumbnails click through to full size pics. $50 shipped or TRADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements
> PTP 24.5
> SHD 19.25
> BOC 32.25
> SLV 25.5
> W 18.75 *(2" or slightly more to let out)
> *Ins 32.5
> Available, especially for trade. Ideally, I'd like to add a staple suit, or any suit. Failing that, make me and offer (cash or trade), I'm more than happy to consider, and won't be offended. C'mon, you know you want some Southwick!
> 
> My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)


----------



## AMProfessor

No pockets is indeed correct.



Topsider said:


> That's a generous offer. The shirts in the photo appear not to have pockets...is that the case, or is it an illusion? FWIW, I would consider the lack of a pocket to be a desirable feature.


----------



## Mike Petrik

How odd. There is a place for dress shirts sans pockets, of course, but OCBDs are not dressy enough in my view.


----------



## Topsider

Mike Petrik said:


> How odd. There is a place for dress shirts sans pockets, of course, but OCBDs are not dressy enough in my view.


It's a simple matter of preference. Pockets have been optional on BB shirts for years. It's just getting harder to find them that way.


----------



## MKC

The 16.5-17 must-iron Brooks Brothers shirts from page 739 have all been claimed. Many thanks.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Polo bucks are claimed*


Patrick06790 said:


> Suede shoes. I never wear them, mostly because they are too big. I tried to make it work with inserts in some cases, but the denial must now cease.
> 
> Plus I need the money.
> 
> Payment: PayPal is okay, but frankly I would rather have a check or money order.
> 
> Dressabout dark brown nubuck, 10D. Nothing wrong with them, very light wear, $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> AE Hancock, 9.5D. Light wear. $85 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Polo white bucks, 9.5D, made in China, unworn, in box, with trees, *$125 shipped CONUS.* I mistyped this, $125 - with trees - is more like it. *CLAIMED*


----------



## JKriss

Price drop: $185 shipped. Anybody?



JKriss said:


> This is a brand new unworn pair of sz 10D Allen Edmonds Strand in dark brown. I bought these from Land's End and they are A grade. However, there is a small little defect on the inside of the right heel. It's not very noticeable but take a look at the pictures down below to see for yourself. I would keep them but they are a half size too big for me.
> 
> Looking for $225 shipped on these but i am open to offers.


----------



## Anthony Charton

TweedyDon said:


> *Updates!*


Wow ! A most commendable move. I'd love the loafers but transatlantic shipping rates are quite funky. I'd really like to partitipate too... well I guess that's what I get for living in the UK.
Edit: I've just seen your Winchester shirts, though- if the size were a good fit for me I'd take them all in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Topsider said:


> It's a simple matter of preference. Pockets have been optional on BB shirts for years. It's just getting harder to find them that way.


Sure, and nothing "wrong" either way. But pocketless signals "dressy," while OCBD signals not so much. Just seems peculiar, but if a gent never uses shirt pockets (I know I seldom do), then I can see the attraction of the cleaner look.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Mike Petrik said:


> Sure, and nothing "wrong" either way. But pocketless signals "dressy," while OCBD signals not so much. Just seems peculiar, but if a gent never uses shirt pockets (I know I seldom do), then I can see the attraction of the cleaner look.


To me it's a moot point to me, as I rarely take my jacket off.  I find the pocket very functional, but then again, I'm an engineer.


----------



## conductor

I'm Trying to get all of my latest items up, here is round two:

1. Land's end 100% cotton, USA made "Square Rigger" pants. Labeled a 38, but they seem to run a bit small. New condition, tag still on. BTW, the material on these is sort of a "dirty" canvas-jean type of thing. Real heavy duty, and not nearly as "dockers-ish" as the pics made them look. Asking $40 shipped conus
Measurements:
Inseam 29"
Outseam 41.5"
Waist 18 3/4"











2. Southwick 3/2 Blazer, undarted SOLD

I bought this from Tweedy Don a few month ago. Nice blazer, but a bit small for me. Flannel, great for cooler seasons, 1/2 lined, center vent, 100% wool, USA made. 42L ish, but see measurements. USA made. 
Measurements:
Chest 22.5"
Sleeve 26" (none to let out)
Shoulder 18.25"
Length 32"











3. J Press 3/2 Blazer, undarted

Very lightweight hopsac with very little structuring, this is a great blazer for summer. It has seen better days, and has some signs of wear (it needs to be pressed as well), but nothing that 99% of the population would notice. Again 42Lish, but check the measurements. Half lined, center vent, 100% wool. Because of its beater status, this one is just SOLD shipped conus.

Chest 22"
Sleeve 26" (2' to let out)
Shoulder 18.75"
Length 31.5"




4. Donegal Handwoven Irish Tweed from Triona Design (taged 42)

Handwoven Irish tweed, with the original tag still on. Center vent, fully lined Interesting Celtic knot design on the buttons. New condition. 100% wool. Made in Ireland.
Asking SOLD shipped conus

Chest 22.25"
Sleeve 27" (2" to let)
Shoulder 19"
Length 31"











5. Corbin 3/2 roll, non-darted suit. Center vent, half lined. Flat front pants will cuffs and brace buttons. 100% wool. USA made. Asking $45 shipped conus

Jacket

Chest 24"
Shoulder 19.25"
Sleeve 25" (3" to let out)
Length 31.5"

Pants

Inseam 30.5"
Waist 21"











6. Southwick suit

Dark grey houndstooth, darted, center vent, fully lined jacket, 100% wool. Pleated and cuffed pants with brace buttons. Not a particularly trad cut, but I tough this would be the place to post it. That's not gunk on the bottom left of the suit, but something on my lens. Asking $45 shipped conus

Jacket

Chest 23"
Shoulder 19.5"
Sleeve 25" (2" to let out)
Length 32"

Pants

Inseam 31.75"
Waist 16.25"


----------



## tonylumpkin

A bit of an oddity, I think. This is, I believe, a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack tweed...made in Italy. I know Brooks makes a few of their lines in Italy, but I've never seen an Italian made 3/2 sack. The inner tag has been removed, however I think you can make out the Brooks Brothers logo pressed into the lining where the tag was removed. The size tag is also typical of Brooks' tags.

The jacket has a welted center rear seam, patch pockets and a hooked vent. The buttons look to be horn. The tagged size is 46L and the approximate measurements are: chest 24", sleeves 26" +2", shoulders 20" and length (boc) 33". Asking $55 shipped CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lacoste Polo - Size 5
Pale pink. 22" pit to pit, 25" BOC









Asking $25 shipped CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop on these two bows

















Panama cloth cotton plaid 
Silk no-name repp

$18.50 each or take both for $32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Four Brooks Brothers white Dress Shirts; 17-34. $16 each CONUS, or $50 for all four CONUS! Plus, FREE SHIRT!*

From *efdll*, all of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$15 each, or $50 for all four--OR OFFER--shipped in CONUS*.

*I'll also throw in, free, a lovely RL Curham shirt in 17-14, also, if you buy all the BB shirts! 
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*












*R**L shirt:*

 
​


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Last Of The Summer Shirts! Get 'em while it's still hot!*

Price drop... I'm feeling unlucky. :icon_smile_wink:



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *The sizes on these shirts are all over the place;
> please go by the listed measurements.*
> 
> *$13 each; 2 for $24; 3 for $33; All 4 for 30!
> Or, discounts will be applied for a shirt purchase with any other items I have listed!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Blue and Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
> Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
> (I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
> *TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15 > $13*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blue and Purple Checked Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $15 > $13*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Green Plaid Madras*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few of times; still crisp
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15 > $13*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Gordon(?) Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few of times; still crisp
> Locker loop; Round bottom; 100% Egyptian Cotton; Made in British Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 15-1/2*
> Neck: 16"
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $15 > $13*
> 
> *$13 each; 2 for $24; 3 for $33; All 4 for 30!
> Or, discounts will be applied for a shirt purchase with any other items I have listed!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Ralph Lauren Red Chinos - 36 & 42*

Try a little bump on these...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren "Andrew" Chinos in Red - Size 36*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
> *TAGGED: 36x32*
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 31",
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Tweeds & Weeds Weekend! (42's and 44)*

I know it's still a bit early for tweed, but these jackets are
old school trad and I wanted to offer them up right away!



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in Very Good condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears*, etc.
> See below for info about minor inside pocket ink spots.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$30 each; Both for $50!*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> *********************************************
> *Tweeds & Weeds Brown Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a brown based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 2 Button Cuffs;
> Half Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 23"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Half Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> **Hickey Freeman for Tweeds & Weeds
> Dark Gray Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *$30 each; Both for $50!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer - 40R-ish*

Trying this again; there has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs, lapels, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *??? for Bob Kildee Blue Blazer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> If you're looking for something inexpensive but decent quality (perhaps for a younger trad), this will fit the bill.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dorji

BB tie has sold- other 2 still available!
Whoever got that Press "beater" blazer from Conductor- feel free to PM me if it doesn't work out.


dorji said:


> CT shirts and pink tie have sold- thank you!
> Red BB #1 pending payment.
> Oconnells shantung still available?? (thought this would be the first to go...)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dscn1432on.jpg/
> Italian Tino Cosmo still available- little leaves of purple and blue, perfect for fall
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dscn1675q.jpg/
> Pending payment.... tiny rub on bottom left edge:
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/dscn1676rh.jpg/
> $10 apiece, 3.5"--58-59" on all. PM with interest :icon_smile:


----------



## ATL

Vintage Golden Fleece 3/2. Tagged 42 R. Center vent. 1/4 lined. Monogrammed buttons, so those would have to be replaced unless your initials are JMF.

All offers will be entertained. 

Measurements: 
p2p: 21 1/2
waist: 20 1/4
sleeve: 23 1/2
shoulder: 18 1/2 (or 3/4)
length: 30 1/2












Two issues:

snag: 




lining needs repair:


----------



## Hardiw1

If anyone has a blazer button set, preferably golden fleece, or really any nice button set for a blazer, I would possibly be interested. 3/2 2btn sleeve.


----------



## Brianpore

Been a while since I posted, but got a bunch of new more Trad stuff. Open to offers, worst I can say is no thanks  Shipping is always included.

*J Press Classic 3 Roll 2 Solid Brown Sport Coat - $145*
Size: No Tag - See Measurements
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23" (1" let out)
Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
Great J Press Quality
Nice Material
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined
    

*J Press Presstige Gray Pin Sport Coat - $95*
Size: No Tag - See Measurements Approx 46R
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 24.25" (1" let out)
Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
Minor Stitching Needed on Lining
Great J Press Quality
Nice Material
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined
    

*Paul Stuart Solid Gray Sport Coat - $75*

Size: Tagged 46 Semi Tall / Long (SEE MEASUREMENTS)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.25"
Length (bottom of collar to hem): 31"
Excellent Paul Stuart Quality
Center Rear Vent
Fully Lined
Fully Canvassed!
    

*Southwick AWESOME Mulitcolor Sport Coat - $95*

Size: Tagged 46L
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 26.25"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to bottom): 32.75"
Awesome Material
Great Quality
Nice Buttons
Super Pattern Matching (lapel, pockets, etc)
Half Lined
Fully Canvassed!!
    

*Orvis Harris Tweed Gray Herringbone w/ Patch Pockets - $95*
Size: Tagged size 48 Regular
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 30.75"
Tiny Spot on Very Bottom
Nicest Harris Tweed I've seen - Made in England
Excellent Quality Orvis Manufacturing
Made in England
Gray Herringbone
Three Button
Center Rear Vent
Leather Covered Buttons
Elbow Patches
Patch Pockets
Fully Lined

    

*Austin Reed Dark Blue Blazer - FREE + Shipping
Size: 42 Regular
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 18.75"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 23.75"
Overall Length (bottom of collar to hem): 30.5"
4 Button Cuff
    *

*Brooks Brothers Dark Blue - $15*

Size: 16-32/33
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 22.5"
Tiny tiny spot on left arm
Pleated Shoulders
100% Cotton
Nice Buttons
2 Extra Button
     https://s1101.photobucket.com/album...Gray1653233/?action=view&current=P1240884.jpg

*Brooks Brothers Blue Stripe Slim Fit Non Iron French Cuff - $25*
Size: Tagged 17-35 (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.5"
100% Cotton
SLIM FIT
Non-Iron
French Cuff
Contrast Collar and Cuffs
Cufflinks NOT Included
      

*Canali Gray Stripe Dress Shirt - $40*
Size: Tagged 43|17 (See Measurements)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 25.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 22.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Excellent Canali Quality
      

*Gitman Bros. Purple University Stripe OCBD Dress Shirt - $40*
Size: Tagged XL (see tag picture)
Chest (armpit to armpit on back): 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam on back): 20.5"
Arm (shoulder seam to end of arm): 25.75"
Button down Collar
Nice Fabric
Center Back Pleat


----------



## Sully

Paul Stuart Navy Suit
$100 Shipped CONUS
Although not tagged, measurements may suggest 42L
Jacket is 2 button
Measures:
Shoulders: 19
Chest: 23
Waist: 21
Sleeves: 25.5 (all 4 buttons are functioning)
Length BOC: 32.5
Trousers are 36 X 31 double pleated w/ cuffs
This suit has not been cleaned since it's last wearing. It may not be visible by pic #3, but there are 3 stains in lining below collar tag. Other than that, suit is in fine condition and once pressed, will be ready to wear. Lapels and pockets have plenty of handwork, too.


----------



## Yuca

ATL said:


> Vintage Golden Fleece 3/2. Tagged 42 R. Center vent. 1/4 lined. Monogrammed buttons, so those would have to be replaced unless your initials are JMF.


A cheaper option may be for the next owner to change their name.


----------



## Hardiw1

Drops



Hardiw1 said:


> JAB belt size: 46
> $10 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE tab collar pinpoints
> Size: 18.5x34
> No issues.
> $20 shipped for both


----------



## Hardiw1

Still have these available



Hardiw1 said:


> JAB 3/2 tweed - sack
> Excellent condition
> 2 patch pockets
> 
> p2p: 24
> Waist: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length boc: 32
> 
> $30 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Hudson twill khakis
> Tagged: 32x30 but measures 31x29
> 
> $20 shipped


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've got three very nice pairs of shoes to offer.

First a pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan LHSs. These are size 10.5 D. The uppers are in great condition and have developed a great patina. The heels should be tended too soon and the soles still have some life in them. Asking $185 shipped CONUS













Second a serviceable pair of burgundy PTBs. The size is 10 C. I can't make out who the maker is. My guess would be Nettleton, but I can't say that for sure. These will probably need heels but there is lots of life left in the soles. They have been half soled not to long ago. Asking $55 shipped CONUS












Finally a very nice pair of Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous. Asking $75 shipped CONUS


----------



## hookem12387

tonylumpkin, the great temptor.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ I know, must resist those LHS!


----------



## conductor

Corbin suit from my listing on page 741 has been CLAIMED


----------



## tonylumpkin

hookem12387 said:


> tonylumpkin, the great temptor.


 And it's only going to get worse. I've got a couple 100% cashmere 3/2 sacks coming along with a Brooks one button peak lapel tux and a few other goodies coming soon.

My Brooks Italian 3/2 sack from a page or two back is gone.


----------



## MicTester

tonylumpkin said:


> I've got three very nice pairs of shoes to offer.
> 
> Finally a very nice pair of Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous. Asking $75 shipped CONUS


tonylumpkin, do you happen to know the last? Are these on Barrie?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Well, here comes more temptation.

Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack. This is in excellent condition. I can find not even a nibble on the nap. It has beautiful gold tone buttons and patch pockets. There is no tagged size but it measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +1.75"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $85 shipped CONUS
*











*Another Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack jacket. The fabric is a beautiful tan herringbone and again, not some much as a nibble that I can find. A couple of the leather button have seen better days, but I'll include replacements when I ship. There is also an area of about to inches at the hem where the fabric will need to be retacked. There is no size tag, but it too measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 26" +1.5"
Shoulders 18.5"
Length: 30.75"

Asking $85 shipped CONUS
*











*Brooks Brothers one button, peak lapel tuxedo. Excellent condition. Full canvas construction and flat front trousers. The tagged size is 41 ML and measures to approximately:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +2"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31"

Waist: 18"
Inseam: 29.25" +3"

Asking $135 shipped CONUS*












*Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks shawl collar tuxedo jacket. Excellent condition, no issues at all. The tagged size is 45 R but seems to measure a bit smaller. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Shoulders: 20"
Length:31"

Asking $75 shipped CONUS*












*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in a beautiful pale blue. The only issue with this is the tag has come loose. It is tagged a 43 R and measure approximately:

Chest:22"
Sleeves: 24" +2"
Shoulders:18.5"
Length: 30"

Asking $55 shipped CONUS*

*A magnificent RL Polo shawl collar Fair Isle sweater in MINT condition. No pilling. No bites. It was made in Great Britain and oh how I wish it fit me. It is tagged an L and measures approximately:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 19" (from shoulder, cuffs folded up)
Length: 25.5"

Asking $75 shipped CONUS*












*Another beautiful Fair Isle sweater from Ralph Lauren Polo. Hand knit in Great Britain, this one is a cardigan vest. It is tagged an XL but measures approximately the same as the shawl collar:

Chest: 23"
Length: 25"

Asking $60 shipped CONUS*


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Tony L. is knocking it out of the park lately.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ I agree! And, note, the old-school Red Label JAB stuff is in a completely different league than their current offerings, dating from when JAB's items were every bit as good and classic and American-made as those from Brooks....


----------



## nonartful dodger

*Fall is right around the corner*

Soon enough, cool weather will be here, so

Orvis tattersall L

Measurements are:

P2P - 25 1/2"
Sleeve - 35 1/2"

This shirt is in very good condition but at little more broken in than the others. As with the others, it's been cleaned and pressed.

CONUS $15.00










PM me with anything that comes to mind.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

**Please PM with interest and offers!*


*A) EXQUISITE BESPOKE JACKETS!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

And these jackets certainly live up to this adjective. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Before moving to describe the first set of jackets individually, I should note that in addition to these I also have a set of "transitional" jackets (ie., to move between summer and autumn, and then Winter to Spring) from the same chap, and a set of heavier jackets, too. I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same source. I will be listing these later this month, moving into September.

*
1) BEAUTIFUL lightweight poplin-esque jacket*

Another wonderful jacket, boasting full handwork throughout! This is a wonderful summer jacket, and is in beautiful condition. It does, however, have a tiny line of pickholes from restitching under the lapels; this was the result of a request by the original owner to alter the hang of the jacket to improve the lapel roll--and the results here were wonderful! There is also a very small snag in the lining around the middle of the back, the result of a careless discarding of the jacket onto a displayed trout-fly while the original owner was engrossed in examining fishing tackle. because of these character marks, this wonderful jacket is only *$40, or lower offer.* It is, of course, otherwise in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2








    

*2) GORGEOUS light-tobacco coloured jacket*

This is absolutely wonderful--but then, I used to have a favourite jacket in almost precisely this colour of light tobacco brown (or perhaps dark fawn?) and so perhaps I'm biased.... As with all of these jackets, this is impeccably tailored, features lashings of handwork, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket was worn several times in both Venice and Florence--as well as for a "perfect picnic" in London's Kew Gardens, where partnered with an ascot it apparently attracted favourable attention! The colour of this is wonderful, as is the drape. And it's very, very versatile...

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/4








    

*3) STUNNING blue jacket, the colour of a perfect clear Scottish sky in high summer.*

There's a lovely story behind this jacket; the owner having been taken with the beauty of a perfectly blue sky over St Andrews while approaching the city from Straithkinness side to golf (the best way to approach the city from Leuchars' train station, rather than entering the back way by the new university museum, that takes you in by the Links, as this way you get to see the medieval city with its church and university spires and the Bay laid out before you when you crest the hill on the Straithkinness road) , he wanted a jacket cut in the same blue... and so this was later made!

Naturally, this is the same exquisite quality as the others, and is in excellent condition. My pictures fail completely to capture the blue beauty of this jacket; this is more "Light Peter Rabbit's Jacket Blue", rather than slate grey. My apologies!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2








     

*MORE JACKETS!*

*1) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*

A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*2) Polo University Jacket--Made in Canada. Wool/silk blend.*

This is wonderful! Half-canvassed and beautifully cut from a lovely miniature herringbone in ivory cream, this lovely jacket was made in Canada for Ralph Lauren Polo University. The fabric is a 52/48 blend of silk and wool, and drapes beautifully. It is subtly darted, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It does have one very minor flaw--a small blemish on the middle of the outer left sleeve, as shown. This will no doubt come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 42T, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33










     

*3) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*

This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse blazer, this is just

*$14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












*
4) BEAUTIFUL Silk Chester Barrie for Maus and Hoffman. *

This is absolutely FANTASTIC! Cut from wonderfully slubby, heavier silk, this is the perfect jacket for moving from late summer to early Fall, giving the warmth you'll need as the evenings cool without looking out of place in the sun. The silk has a wonderful pearl grey background, with subtle vertical stripes of light pink, periwinkle blue, and tan.

The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and features the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pockets. This has a single vent. It was made for Maus and Hoffman by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, England. Of course, it was Made in England.

This jacket is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged a 44L, this runs small; it measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*5) Classic navy Double Breasted Blazer by Brooks Brothers*

A lovely, classic blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This features a 6 by 1 button formation, peak lapels, and is ventless, in Flusser approved style. The buttons are brass coloured and complete. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/8










   

*
COATS*

*1) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4










    

*2) MADE IN USA! Classic Levi's Trucker Jacket, Size M.

**Claimed!*

*SHIRTS*

_*NB: The four white BB shirts are still available, also!*_

1) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $10

 

2) OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt, in 25% linen/75% cotton. This dates from when BR was a serious men's clothier, offering real clothes for real outdoor activity--not the mall brand it is today. Featuring functional epaulettes and a breast pocket. Excellent condition. Old School BR items are becoming increasing rare, and so this is a steal at just $16, or offer. Size M.

  

3) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $10

  

4) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $12

  

5) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $10, or offer.

  

6) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $7, or offer.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $10, or offer.



*9) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*10) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.

 

*11) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*12) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.

 

*10) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

11) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

11) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7

  

*TROUSERS*

*1) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*

These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $12, or offer.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)

  

2) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $13, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*3) Brooks Brothers khakis*

Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $13, or offer.

Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)

 

*4) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $13

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*5) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## DFPyne

Drops. Offers Welcome!

I have two pairs of 10.5 C Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers.
Below are pictures of one of each pair. Photos of each set will be up shortly. One pair looks slightly older then the other. Both have a V-Cleat. 
[$100 Shipped Each]

Pair 1: 654109 93606 (Needs New Laces and I Would Guess Slightly Older)


Pair 2:143010 93606










Coach Sienna 34" Belt - Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]


Coach Cordovan Colored 40" Belt - Made in Costa Rica 
[$30 Shipped]


Bills Khakis M1 42W/30Inseam Plain Front 
[$30 Shipped]


Indiana University Prince Consort Golden Clasp Emblematic Tie - 3"
[$15 Shipped]


Wisconsin University Emblematic Tie - 3.5"
[$15 Shipped]


Hunting Dog & Birds Brown Emblematic Tie - 3" 
[$15 Shipped]


Sero TXX Pinpoint 2x2 Cotton Oxford: 17-35
[$30 Shipped]


Gitman Bros TXX Pinpoint 2x2 Cotton Oxford: 16-33
[$30 Shipped]


Additional photos available by request. PM with any questions.

Sold:
- Brooks Brothers Grey Wash & Wear 44L Suit
- Brooks Brothers Red-White #1 Repp Tie - 3.75"
- Duck Head Made in the USA Large Sized Double Pocket Oxford


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, I'm on the hunt for some chocolate brown wingtips in size 10, if anyone finds some decent quality ones that they could part with for under $40, please shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## nonartful dodger

Received a package from TweedyDon today. Excellent.


----------



## mikeh

Adding a Dinner Suit to my post. Not sure if Canali counts as trad, but a tux surely does.

Canali Proposta DB (6x2) "Tuxedo" Dinner suit. Not just the standard black fabric, check out the closeups for an idea of the texture. It isn't overpowering, but it makes the suit a little more interesting - I wish it were my size.
6x2 DB ventless jacket, which is how it should be. The cuff buttons are not actually working, so they won't present an alteration problem, but the cuffs could be finished as working cuffs (They're open, just not cut, etc.) Trousers are pleated, not cuffed, and they have a satin waistband to match the side stripe.
Tagged (EU) 58L so around a 46L, but see measurements.
*PTP *24 1/2
*SHD *21 5/8
*BOC *33 1/2
*SLV *26 1/2
*Waist *17 1/2
*Outseam *45
*Inseam *32 3/4
I included both shots of the jacket because the lighter one, while horrible with regard to color, makes it easier to see the lines. The color is actually a very rich black.
    
Like I say, the fabric is interesting, not that it stands out at a distance.  
$100



mikeh said:


> I was hoping for a staple suit in my size, but I found it in someone else's. It's a pretty nice Southwick Herringbone Charcoal suit from Roger Stevens, one of the nicer men's shops in town. It seems to be a little in between measurements, but I'd guess it as a 46L? It's definitely a long, but if you're between a 44 and 48, I'd say take a look at the measurements and see if it is you.
> 
> Three button, single vented. Not super heavy, but not exactly summerweight either. Trousers are flat front, but cuffed. Cool little pocket in the waistband. It is just a shade darker than in the pics.
> 
> It has been worn but it hasn't been worn as much as the others the guy left at GW. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to reunite the identical fabric navy suit coat with its pants. All these thumbnails click through to full size pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements
> PTP 24.5
> SHD 19.25
> BOC 32.25
> SLV 25.5
> W 18.75 (2+ to let out)
> Ins 32.5
> 
> $50
> Everything is always available for trade. Ideally, I'd like to add a staple suit, or any suit. Failing that, make me and offer (cash or trade), I'm more than happy to consider, and won't be offended. C'mon, you know you want some Southwick!


My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)


----------



## salgy

HalfLegend said:


> Hey guys, I'm on the hunt for some chocolate brown wingtips in size 10, if anyone finds some decent quality ones that they could part with for under $40, please shoot me a PM. Thanks!


clean out your inbox!

"HalfLegend has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## HalfLegend

salgy said:


> clean out your inbox!
> 
> "HalfLegend has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


Oh thank you salgy! This may explain why none of my inquiries on here have been answered. Sorry to anyone who has tried to message me. There is now plenty of space open!


----------



## Steve Smith

High quality new Brooks Brothers Dark Pebble Grain Leather Carry on Trolley. Brass lock and key included. Minor scratches on the front main latches, otherwise perfect. I have the duffle version of this and have been quite pleased with the quality and durability. 22 x 15 x 10 with the handle stowed. $350.


----------



## NMC

*Fly Fishing Tie - $8 shipped to CONUS*

















*
Izod Oxford Cloth Shorts - Size 38 - $10 shipped to CONUS








*









*Leather Man Belt - Size 34 - Like New - $13 shipped to CONUS - Claimed

*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Sebago Handsewn Penny Loafers - Size 11.5 B*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Sebago Handsewn Classic Beef Roll Loafers, Size 11.5 B*

Click pics for larger view.

*SIZE 11.5 B* Antique Brown (I think...); Unlined, Corrected Grain
Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. There's a few minor
scuffs, which should come right out with a buffing. No cracks or cuts,
but there are some small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show
normal wear, right heel a bit more worn than the left, but plenty of life left.
Add a little work with some sole and edge dressing, and you'll have a nice pair
of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $25 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

If there is any interest in these items, I can pick them up from the thrift this evening.








9 narrow Bean boots. In very good condition. - 35 conus








Pinpoint button downs
L-R lands end USA 16.5-36
BB Maylasia 17-35
LE hong kong 16-34

18 each CONUS


----------



## Ekphrastic

Tweedy, you have _got _to stop posting pictures of those bespoke jackets. They're way, way too big for me, but, they're so nice, I still want them every time I see them. It's almost gotten to the point where I'm telling myself, "Sure, I can have my tailor cut a 48 down to a 39..."

Seriously, though, great stuff around here lately, folks. I love this place.


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS!!!!*

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$45-->$35 Bass Weejuns Made in USA 9.5D in Black. Uppers are in really good shape. There is some wear to the soles, but there is also quite a bit of life left.
https://postimage.org/

$45-->$35 Sebago Penny Loafers Made in Maine, USA 9D The uppers are in very good shape and lots of life left to the soles and heels. There is a ding to the back quarter of the left shoe. I have shown it in the last pic.
https://postimage.org/

$50-->$40 Sebago Campsides 9.5D Made in USA I was heartbroken that these did not quite fit me. The soles do not look like they have been walked on. Uppers have no issue except for the typical handling wear. A classic!
https://postimage.org/

$40-->$30 Sebago Campsides 12m Made in USA Again very clean. Virtually no wear to the soles. The uppers show some wear and a few scuffs, but nothing that would not happen within the first week of wear.
https://postimage.org/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on BB shirts!*



TweedyDon said:


> From *efdll*, all of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$12 each, or $40 for all four--OR OFFER--shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *I'll also throw in, free, a lovely RL Curham shirt in 17-14, also, if you buy all the BB shirts!
> *
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R**L shirt:*
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Ralph Lauren Red Chinos - 36 & 42*

Bump with price drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren "Andrew" Chinos in Red - Size 36*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
> *TAGGED: 36x32*
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 31"
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer - 40R-ish*

Seeing red today... :icon_smile_wink:



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs, lapels, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> *********************************************
> *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> If you're looking for something inexpensive but decent quality (perhaps for a younger trad), this will fit the bill.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*PRICE CUTS ON THESE REMAINING ITEMS*

A very serviceable pair of burgundy PTBs. The size is 10 C. I can't make out who the maker is. My guess would be Nettleton, but I can't say that for sure. These will probably need heels but there is lots of life left in the soles. They have been half soled not to long ago. Asking $55 *>>$45* shipped CONUS












Finally a very nice pair of Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous. Asking $75 *>>$60* shipped CONUS












Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack. This is in excellent condition. I can find not even a nibble on the nap. It has beautiful gold tone buttons and patch pockets. There is no tagged size but it measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +1.75"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $85 *>>$70* shipped CONUS
[/B]











*Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks shawl collar tuxedo jacket. Excellent condition, no issues at all. The tagged size is 45 R but seems to measure a bit smaller. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Shoulders: 20"
Length:31"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*












*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in a beautiful pale blue. The only issue with this is the tag has come loose. It is tagged a 43 R and measure approximately:

Chest:22"
Sleeves: 24" +2"
Shoulders:18.5"
Length: 30"

Asking $55 >>$45 shipped CONUS*

*A magnificent RL Polo shawl collar Fair Isle sweater in MINT condition. No pilling. No bites. It was made in Great Britain and oh how I wish it fit me. It is tagged an L and measures approximately:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 19" (from shoulder, cuffs folded up)
Length: 25.5"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*












*Another beautiful Fair Isle sweater from Ralph Lauren Polo. Hand knit in Great Britain, this one is a cardigan vest. It is tagged an XL but measures approximately the same as the shawl collar:

Chest: 23"
Length: 25"

Asking $60 >>$45 shipped CONUS*


----------



## leisureclass

ARE YOU A 44L - 39W?? (If not you don't have to keep reading) - If you are I have recently come across not one, but 2 BB Makers Golden Fleece sack suits in your size that I have no use for. PM me and we can talk details. One is a wide stripe with pleated pants, the other a glen plaid with flat fronts. Both Navy.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Juat snagged a pair of NOS Nettleton monkstraps in brown pebblegrain. 9d. Here's a pic, PM me with interest. Will have a more detailed post later.


----------



## AlanC

^Nice Nettletons. Somebody should grab those.


----------



## knucklehead

Just got some amazing shoes and a belt from brantley11. Great transaction!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Hickey Freeman and Tweeds & Weeds Consolidation (42's)*

Here's what remains...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No spots, stains, tears, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Both Jackets for $55; A Jacket and the Tux for $65; All 3 for $85!!
> - OR -
> Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Hickey Freeman for Nordstrom Tuxedo*
> 
> If the shoulders and chest were just a bit smaller, this would be mine!
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; like most tuxedos, probably worn only a few times.
> *JACKET:*
> 1BT Darted; Grosgrain Lapels and Buttons; Fully Canvased; Single Vent;
> Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined
> HF Canterbury Line; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19.25"
> P2P: 23"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +1.5"
> *PANTS:*
> Grosgrain Trim on Outseam; Braces Buttons, No Belt Loops; Flat Front;
> Front On seam Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets - Left Button through;
> *TAGGED: NA*
> Waist: 36.5"
> Inseam: 29" +2"
> Outseam: 39"
> Cuff: 9.5"
> *PRICE: $45*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> *Tweeds & Weeds Brown Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a brown based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 2 Button Cuffs;
> Half Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 23"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *Both Jackets for $55; A Jacket and the Tux for $65; All 3 for $85!!
> - OR -
> Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*LL Bean VTG OCBD made in USA*
This is an old made in USA number featuring a flap pocket and a seven-button front. Some wear around collar, adds character. This wears more like a 16x35. 24.5" pit to pit.

 
Asking $22 shipped CONUS

*Nylon Watch Straps:*
1) 22mm NATO red/navy - $5
2. 20mm Timex orange/navy -$5 or $8 for straps 2 and 3
3) 20mm Timex green/white/navy -$5 or $8 for straps 2 and 3.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*NOS Florsheim Imperial LWB V Cleat size 9, NOS Nettleton PG Monkstraps size 9*


















Here's a link to the listing in the Sales Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-LWB-V-Cleat-9-NOS-Nettleton-PG-Monkstraps-9


----------



## sbdivemaster

The HF tuxedo listed above is now sold. Thanks!

*SATURDAY SPECIAL:* Purchase both of the remaining T&W tweed sport coats for $50, if paid by midnight tonight! (PDT)


----------



## salgy

I have a pair of AE Polo in Burgundy Shell... asking $50 or best offer shipped... They are tagged a 9.5A, but run wide, i am guessing at least a C (i'm a 9.5 D and they are just barely tight) - SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS--AND OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> **Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 
> *A) EXQUISITE BESPOKE JACKETS!*
> 
> I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.
> 
> And these jackets certainly live up to this adjective. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.
> 
> Before moving to describe the first set of jackets individually, I should note that in addition to these I also have a set of "transitional" jackets (ie., to move between summer and autumn, and then Winter to Spring) from the same chap, and a set of heavier jackets, too. I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same source. I will be listing these later this month, moving into September.
> 
> *
> 1) BEAUTIFUL lightweight poplin-esque jacket*
> 
> Another wonderful jacket, boasting full handwork throughout! This is a wonderful summer jacket, and is in beautiful condition. It does, however, have a tiny line of pickholes from restitching under the lapels; this was the result of a request by the original owner to alter the hang of the jacket to improve the lapel roll--and the results here were wonderful! There is also a very small snag in the lining around the middle of the back, the result of a careless discarding of the jacket onto a displayed trout-fly while the original owner was engrossed in examining fishing tackle. because of these character marks, this wonderful jacket is only *$38, or lower offer.* It is, of course, otherwise in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) GORGEOUS light-tobacco coloured jacket*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful--but then, I used to have a favourite jacket in almost precisely this colour of light tobacco brown (or perhaps dark fawn?) and so perhaps I'm biased.... As with all of these jackets, this is impeccably tailored, features lashings of handwork, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket was worn several times in both Venice and Florence--as well as for a "perfect picnic" in London's Kew Gardens, where partnered with an ascot it apparently attracted favourable attention! The colour of this is wonderful, as is the drape. And it's very, very versatile...
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) STUNNING blue jacket, the colour of a perfect clear Scottish sky in high summer.*
> 
> There's a lovely story behind this jacket; the owner having been taken with the beauty of a perfectly blue sky over St Andrews while approaching the city from Straithkinness side to golf (the best way to approach the city from Leuchars' train station, rather than entering the back way by the new university museum, that takes you in by the Links, as this way you get to see the medieval city with its church and university spires and the Bay laid out before you when you crest the hill on the Straithkinness road) , he wanted a jacket cut in the same blue... and so this was later made!
> 
> Naturally, this is the same exquisite quality as the others, and is in excellent condition. My pictures fail completely to capture the blue beauty of this jacket; this is more "Light Peter Rabbit's Jacket Blue", rather than slate grey. My apologies!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE JACKETS!*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*
> 
> A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 43R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 7/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Polo University Jacket--Made in Canada. Wool/silk blend.*
> 
> This is wonderful! Half-canvassed and beautifully cut from a lovely miniature herringbone in ivory cream, this lovely jacket was made in Canada for Ralph Lauren Polo University. The fabric is a 52/48 blend of silk and wool, and drapes beautifully. It is subtly darted, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It does have one very minor flaw--a small blemish on the middle of the outer left sleeve, as shown. This will no doubt come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 42T, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*
> 
> This is a very nice little oddity--a Sans-A-Belt jacket, rather than the more usual trousers! (Think of this as the equivalent of Corbin's Natural Shoulder line of trousers.... although perhaps less odd, since jackets can have belts!) This is half-lined, half-canvassed, has lovely pewter-ish buttons, and a single vent. It also features flapped and patch pockets! A lovely workhorse blazer, this is just
> 
> *FREE--Just $12 towards shipping!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 4) BEAUTIFUL Silk Chester Barrie for Maus and Hoffman. *
> 
> This is absolutely FANTASTIC! Cut from wonderfully slubby, heavier silk, this is the perfect jacket for moving from late summer to early Fall, giving the warmth you'll need as the evenings cool without looking out of place in the sun. The silk has a wonderful pearl grey background, with subtle vertical stripes of light pink, periwinkle blue, and tan.
> 
> The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and features the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pockets. This has a single vent. It was made for Maus and Hoffman by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, England. Of course, it was Made in England.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 44L, this runs small; it measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Classic navy Double Breasted Blazer by Brooks Brothers*
> 
> A lovely, classic blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This features a 6 by 1 button formation, peak lapels, and is ventless, in Flusser approved style. The buttons are brass coloured and complete. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> This is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 29 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> COATS*
> 
> *1) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*
> 
> This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.
> 
> This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as
> 
> *just $16, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16
> Length (BOC): 40 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHIRTS*
> 
> _*NB: The four white BB shirts are still available, also!*_
> 
> 1) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 2) OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt, in 25% linen/75% cotton. This dates from when BR was a serious men's clothier, offering real clothes for real outdoor activity--not the mall brand it is today. Featuring functional epaulettes and a breast pocket. Excellent condition. Old School BR items are becoming increasing rare, and so this is a steal at just $16, or offer. Size M.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $10
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $12
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $7, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Made in USA. Asking $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *12) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS*
> 
> *1) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*
> 
> These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $12, or offer.
> 
> Waist: 18
> Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> 
> 
> 
> 2) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $13, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 35.
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers khakis*
> 
> Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $13, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
> Waist: 18 1/2
> Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)
> 
> 
> 
> *4) J. Crew seersucker pants.*
> 
> Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $13
> 
> Tagged 40R, but runs small.
> Waist: 19
> Inseam: 27 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *
> 
> Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> Waist: 15
> Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!*



TweedyDon said:


> From *efdll*, all of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$12 each, or $40 for all four--OR OFFER--shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *I'll also throw in, free, a lovely RL Curham shirt in 17-14, also, if you buy all the BB shirts!
> *
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R**L shirt:*
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## workthatwedo

Anyone interested in a Brooks Brothers navy blue pinstriped suit in 41R (assuming it is still there)?


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks for looking!

$60 46L Southwick Brown Rope Stripe Sack Suit The color is a bit more brown than in the pics. A nice weight to the fabric. 3/2, flat front, and a single vent. The pants are flat front with cuffs. See the measurements below. Stain/Hole free. 
[/url]

Chest 24.5
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve 25.25 +1
Length BOC 33
Waist 40 +2
Inseam 30.5 +3 if you lose the cuffs

$45 48R Southwick Brown Herringbone Sportcoat. 3/2 Sack. Swelled edges and a single vent. Fully lined. Condition wise I would give it an 8/10. No stains or holes. The coat is not sized so please check the measurements. Thanks!

Chest 50
Shoulders 20
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 23.75 +2

$50 8UK/9US Loake Paisley Suede Monkstrap. The shoes have seen some wear, but the uppers are in very good shape. Lots of wear left on the soles as well. A basic set of trees will be included.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Wow--great finds.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Great shirt deals*

PRL pink/blue stripe LS sport shirt tagged Medium $12.50
BB non iron pink/white stripe LS sport shirt tagged Medium $12.50
BB madras SS sport shirt tagged Medium $12.50

All shirts are in perfect condition. One to two wearings at most.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Huntington Navy Coat 40R - $40 shipped *

This one has a bunch of cool/weird details. It's a 3/2 sack, with some shoulder padding, but it has three patch pockets and two button cuffs. It features a throat latch, and zippers inside one of the side pockets, and the chest pocket. There are also zippers in the pockets inside the coat. There is a strip of fabric behind the shoulders, which can be seen in the pics but I have not seen before. It was made in the USA. The condition is very good, with two smudges on the left sleeve which started to come out with rubbing. They should be gone with dry cleaning.

Armpit to Armpit: 22 inches
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 25 inches
Length (from BOC): 31

         

*Original Blend Viyella Shirt for Neiman Marcus XL - $20 shipped*

I am pretty sure this is an OLD shirt. It is the original 55% wool/45% cotton Viyella blend, made for Neiman Marcus by (according to the WPL number) FA MacCluer. The Viyella label, Neiman Marcus label, and the WPL number date make this a very vintage shirt. It is in very good condition, the only flaw being some slight fraying of the cuffs.

Neck: 17 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 26
Shoulders: 20
Sleeve: 34
Length: 31

      

*Eddie Bauer Wool Plaid Tie - $9 shipped *

Excellent condition.

Length: 58 inches 
Width: 3.5 inches

   

*Brooks Brothers Striped Repp - $9 shipped*

Excellent condition.

Length: 56 inches
Width: 3 1/8 inches

 









*Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia -$12 shipped CONUS *

An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.

Measurements:

Neck: 15.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches

      

*
Brooks Brothers Khaki Chinos - $8 shipped CONUS 
*
Classic pair of chinos, uncuffed and with a flat front. Tagged a 38x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes. 

Measurements:

Waist: 38 inches
Inseam: 28 inches

  

*Gant Flap Pocket Short Sleeve Madras - $12* *shipped CONUS 
*
Beautiful madras half sleeve from Gant. Has a flap pocket, locker loop, and a collar button. Very good condition, except for the collar button which is chipped.

Measurements:

Neck: 16
Armpit to Armpit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25

    

*Polo Brown Cords - $10 shipped CONUS 
*
Very nice pair of flat front Polo brown corduroy pants. Tagged a 33x30, but they look to have been tailored, so use measurements. Excellent condition, no stains, tears, or holes. 

Measurements:

Waist: 33 inches
Inseam: 28 inches


----------



## Billy Stout

Reptilicus, PM'd you. Great photo.


----------



## FLMike

workthatwedo said:


> Anyone interested in a Brooks Brothers navy blue pinstriped suit in 41R (assuming it is still there)?


Yes. Would need details though.


----------



## closerlook

*I have a 3/2 Sack brooks brothers golden fleece navy chalk strip suit size 39R, if anyone is interested. 
contact for measurements
*


----------



## nerdykarim

I know flannel suits and Gloveralls aren't seasonally-appropriate yet, but I need to make a couple trips to the post office this week so I thought I'd put these up as "spoilers" for the fall. If there's any interest, let me know and I can gget back to you with better measurements and such. Asking $90 shipped on each.

Southwick grey flannel 3 pc. Approx 39 short.









https://i.imgur.com/5Lkpj.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/N7yQb.jpg

shoulder: 17"
chest: 21"
waist: 20.5"
sleeves: 23" with over an inch to let
length: 30.25"

waist: 17.5"
inseam: ~28.5" with 1.75" cuffs

Camel Gloverall. Shows wear but, IMO, is in totally wearable condition. Approx 40. *SOLD!*









https://i.imgur.com/MitFE.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1I9HD.jpg

tagged size: 42
pit-to-pit: 25"
sleeve: 25.5"
length: 38"


----------



## FiscalDean

Nerdykarim, that Southwick is great. I'm normally a 40 short but possibly could make a 39 short work. Please let me know what the measurements are.

Thanks


----------



## tonylumpkin

*TAKE AN ADDITIONAL 10% OFF THE LOWEST PRICE!!!
*
*PRICE CUTS ON THESE REMAINING ITEMS*
A very serviceable pair of burgundy PTBs. The size is 10 C. I can't make out who the maker is. My guess would be Nettleton, but I can't say that for sure. These will probably need heels but there is lots of life left in the soles. They have been half soled not to long ago. Asking $55 *>>$45* shipped CONUS










[/URL]

Finally a very nice pair of Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous. Asking $75 *>>$60* shipped CONUS










[/URL]
Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack. This is in excellent condition. I can find not even a nibble on the nap. It has beautiful gold tone buttons and patch pockets. There is no tagged size but it measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +1.75"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $85 *>>$70* shipped CONUS
[/B]









[/URL]

*Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks shawl collar tuxedo jacket. Excellent condition, no issues at all. The tagged size is 45 R but seems to measure a bit smaller. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Shoulders: 20"
Length:31"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*










[/URL]

*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in a beautiful pale blue. The only issue with this is the tag has come loose. It is tagged a 43 R and measure approximately:

Chest:22"
Sleeves: 24" +2"
Shoulders:18.5"
Length: 30"

Asking $55 >>$45 shipped CONUS*

*A magnificent RL Polo shawl collar Fair Isle sweater in MINT condition. No pilling. No bites. It was made in Great Britain and oh how I wish it fit me. It is tagged an L and measures approximately:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 19" (from shoulder, cuffs folded up)
Length: 25.5"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*










[/URL]

*Another beautiful Fair Isle sweater from Ralph Lauren Polo. Hand knit in Great Britain, this one is a cardigan vest. It is tagged an XL but measures approximately the same as the shawl collar:

Chest: 23"
Length: 25"

Asking $60 >>$45 shipped CONUS*


----------



## dorji

Two ties- all other items sold thank you! Both are 3.5" - 58/59", $10 each.
Tino Cosmo made in Italy 100% silk. Grey w leaves of blue and purple, :
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dscn1675q.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dscn1671t.jpg/
Oconells silk shantung, USA:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dscn1432on.jpg/


----------



## datsunfan

*Shirts, sweaters, and pants*

I need to clean out the closets for an upcoming move. Price is * $15 per shirt/sweater plus shipping, but open to offers*.

*Shirts for sale* - All shirts are in excellent condition with no visible wear to the cuffs or collar points. More photos here.
Two Brooks Brothers OCBDs - Size Large
*Measurements*
Neck-16.5", Shoulder-20.5", P2P-25", Sleeve-36", Length-33"
  

NWT Lands End Raised cotton workshirt- Size Large. Very soft; material feels like a very soft flannel/ fleece-like.
Neck-17", Shoulder-20", P2P-25", Sleeve-33", Length-36"
 

17X35 Books Brothers made in USA Button-down gingham. Must iron. Center box pleat.
*Measurements*
Neck-16.5", Shoulder-20.5", P2P-26", Sleeve-35", Length-34"
 

16X34 - Charles Tyrwhitt Classic French Cuff
Neck-15.25", Shoulder-19", P2P-23", Sleeve-33", Length-34"
 

16X34 - Brooks Brothers Regular Fit Check made in US Shirt
Neck-15.75", Shoulder-20", P2P-23.5", Sleeve-34", Length-32"
 

16X34.5 - Thomas Pink Purple Stripe French Cuff
Neck-15.5", Shoulder-19.5", P2P-23.5", Sleeve-34.5", Length-31.5"
 

Hamilton Shirtmakers - April 2010 - measures 16.5X34
Neck-16.5", Shoulder-20.25", P2P-25", Sleeve-34", Length-32"
 

Zegna - 16 X 32 - Made in Turkey
Neck-16", Shoulder-19.75", P2P-21.5", Sleeve-32", Length-32"
 

Two 16X36 - Charles Tyrwhitt Light Blue Check Shirts
Neck-15.75", Shoulder-20", P2P-24", Sleeve-36", Length-35"
 

Zegna XXL - Made in Italy hidden button-down (17.25X35)
Neck-17.25", Shoulder-22", P2P-26", Sleeve-35", Length-34"
 

Three Size XL Charles Tyrwhitt OCBDs (measure 17X36)
Neck-17", Shoulder-20", P2P-25.5", Sleeve-36", Length-34"
     

Thomas Pink Superfine 16.5 X 36 French Cuff
Neck-16.25", Shoulder-20", P2P-24.5", Sleeve-36", Length-36"
 

Ben Silver Pink OCBD - 17X 34
Neck-17", Shoulder-21", P2P-28", Sleeve-33.75", Length-33"
 

Seize Sur Vingt - Measures 15.75 X 37 (tagged 42 long)
Neck-15.75", Shoulder-19", P2P-24", Sleeve-36.75", Length-31"
 

*Sweaters for sale* All sweater are in excellent condition with no holes that I can find (the Aran has a pull), but some have minor piling. All photos here.

Brooks Brothers Pink/Blue Cotton Argyle -Size Large
Shoulder-18", P2P-22.5"
 

Brooks Brothers Blue Scottish Lambswool -Size Large
Shoulder-18", P2P-23"
 

Brooks Brothers Olive Lambswool-Size Large
Shoulder-19", P2P-23"
 

Lands End Wool cardigan vest- Size Medium
Shoulder-17", P2P-21"
 

Facconable Merino Wool- Size Extra Large
Shoulder-18", P2P-24"
 

Lands End Shetland - Size large SOLD
P2P-24", Sleeve-34", Length-27"
  

J Crew Lambswool- Size Medium SOLD
P2P-22", Sleeve-36", Length-25.5"
   

Barbour zip - Size Small
P2P-21", Sleeve-31", Length-27"
   

Aran Crafts Irish wool - Size Large (note that the sweater has a pull on the left sleeve; shown in pic 2)
P2P-22.5", Sleeve-33", Length-27"
   

William Lockie Lambswool -Size 46"
P2P-24", Sleeve-34", Length-29"
    

2 Pair of Eddie Bauer wool trousers. Made in USA. Both are in like new condition. No holes, rips, stains, or really any signs of wear.
*Price $15 plus shipping each
Black and white herringbone. **Double reverse pleats.*
Measurements: Waist across 21" + 2" for expansion. Inseam - 30" with 1.5" cuff
     

*Dark grey and black houndstooth with blue and gold check. Double forward pleats. *
Measurements: Waist across 21" + 2" for expansion. Inseam - 31" with 1 3/8" cuff
     

Drops 


datsunfan said:


> *Orvis Brown Heavy Wool Cargo Pants*. Wool shell with cotton lining. The pants have side adjusters, belt loops and suspender buttons. Made in Macau. Like new condition. *Waist - 38" + 2" for expansion. Inseam - 29.25" + 0.75" for lengthening(machine finished hem).*
> *Price **$35 **-> $30 shipped CONUS. **International **$26 -> $21 plus actual shipping cost.
> *


----------



## mjo_1

I realize this may be a little steep for the exchange, but thought I'd give it a shot before resorting to ebay.

I've got a Press V neck cashmere sweater, navy blue, size medium, made in Scotland. Still new with tags on it. I took a gamble on the size and splurged on it during their sale, and unfortunately it's a little small on me. Ideally I'd like $250 shipped for it....I'm not trying to make any money on it, just trying to get a portion of my cost. Retails for nearly $400. Beautiful, soft sweater - I just wish it fit!

Thanks.


----------



## nerdykarim

I added measurements to the items from my post above. Since there was a good bit of interest in the F/W stuff I listed above, I thought I'd post up the rest of it. Get it before the weather turns cold!

Alden unlined chukkas, sz 8D. Asking $200 shipped.










https://i.imgur.com/EaPfg.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/0NIqR.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tV4Bq.jpg

J Press Rugby, sz Medium. Asking $30 shipped.










https://i.imgur.com/LbzJc.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/q2YR0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/NYi9p.jpg

shoulder: 19"
sleeve (from shoulder): 26"
length: 29"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drop on these two pair of NOS shoes


















Here's a link to the listing in the Sales Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-LWB-V-Cleat-9-NOS-Nettleton-PG-Monkstraps-9


----------



## MicTester

Billy Stout said:


> Reptilicus, PM'd you. Great photo.


Letting a seller know a PM has been sent may not be as helpful to the seller as it may appear. Sometimes it deters other prospective buyers.


----------



## hardline_42

*NWOT Bill's Khakis *
M3 Flat Front Reds
Size 32x38.25 (unhemmed)
Only tried them on a few times but I think I'm starting to move towards the M2 as my fit of choice. Asking $40:


----------



## dorji

Oconnells tie has been sold- thank you! Tino C. Tie is still available..


dorji said:


> Two ties- all other items sold thank you! Both are 3.5" - 58/59", $10 each.
> Tino Cosmo made in Italy 100% silk. Grey w leaves of blue and purple, :
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dscn1675q.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dscn1671t.jpg/
> Oconells silk shantung, USA:


----------



## Pink and Green

MicTester said:


> Letting a seller know a PM has been sent may not be as helpful to the seller as it may appear. Sometimes it deters other prospective buyers.


And that is precisely why the buyer sends such messages publicly. I have a few things acquired this way I suspect.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Perhaps. But, keep in mind, it happens not infrequently that someone does the "PM Sent" thing, then doesn't pull the trigger. I know that's not you, because we've done business before and you're a stand-up guy. Not everyone, sadly, has as much integrity. What's especially irksome are the folks who do the PM sent thing, the seller replies to the PM, then never hears back, or doesn't hear back for days which, nine times out of ten, results in no sale.

And so I would encourage folks interested in goods to get in touch with sellers no matter what. My policy is, the first person who pays gets the goods. I don't much care who PM's first.



Pink and Green said:


> And that is precisely why the buyer sends such messages publicly. I have a few things acquired this way I suspect.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Pink and Green said:


> And that is precisely why the buyer sends such messages publicly. I have a few things acquired this way I suspect.


Yes, but do you realize how many posters then fail to follow through with a purchase? Or, make rediculously low offers while their post effectively kills interest on anyone else's part?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not to pile on here, but TL is exactly right. And, again, I mean no disrespect to PG. The "PM Sent" thing often does kill interest while the PM sender all too often takes his sweet time making a decision. Also, and while we're at it, sellers sometimes get a ton of inquiries about especially coveted, or low-priced, items. I can't speak for others, but when that happens, I PM everyone who gets in touch and let them know where they stand in line, then I allow a reasonable amount of time for the first person to consummate the transaction. I define "reasonable" as around four hours, give or take. That's the fairest way I can figure out.



tonylumpkin said:


> Yes, but do you realize how many posters then fail to follow through with a purchase? Or, make rediculously low offers while their post effectively kills interest on anyone else's part?


----------



## herfitup

Most of the time 4 hours is reasonable but not if I'm on the road at a customer site. Sometimes personal stuff has to wait for after hours and sometimes I'm not in my normal timezone.

I prefer to make a firm commitment to buy and will pay within 24 hours if possible. I let the vendor know when I plan to pay and follow through. I also prefer to deal with a small number of vendors so that they know me well and know I will pay if I say I will buy.


----------



## ArtVandalay

If anyone has a pair burning a hole in their pocket, I'm interested in a pair of burgundy LWBs in 12.5 D. 

I know...a long shot.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Looking for any leads on 3/2 suits and sport coats in 45R. Also looking for the perfect pair of gray flannel trousers in 38x31. Thanks!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

hardline_42 said:


> *NWOT Bill's Khakis *
> M3 Flat Front Reds
> Size 32x38.25 (unhemmed)
> Only tried them on a few times but I think I'm starting to move towards the M2 as my fit of choice. Asking $40:


Didn't work for your either, huh? I bought my first pair of M3s a month or so ago and ended up returning them. The rise was lower than my old LE canvas khakis. A real disappointment. My only guess is that they scale the rise with the waist size. I'm a 32 as well, but 6'2".


----------



## hardline_42

hardline_42 said:


> *NWOT Bill's Khakis *
> M3 Flat Front Reds
> Size 32x38.25 (unhemmed)
> Only tried them on a few times but I think I'm starting to move towards the M2 as my fit of choice. Asking $40:


Sold.


----------



## hardline_42

DoghouseReilly said:


> Didn't work for your either, huh? I bought my first pair of M3s a month or so ago and ended up returning them. The rise was lower than my old LE canvas khakis. A real disappointment. My only guess is that they scale the rise with the waist size. I'm a 32 as well, but 6'2".


I'm almost a full foot shorter than you, so the rise isn't a big deal for me. But the seat is just way too tight for my anatomy. I can squeeze into them, but I feel like a woman in one of those jeans ads, kicking her legs in the air and jumping up and down to get them on. The pants kind of end up looking the same too: painted on. Not a good look for me.


----------



## conductor

Somebody buy these tweeds! You won't be sorry - they are really great! Offers always welcome.

James Dalgliesh (Savile Row) Very high quality Harris Tweed from a savile row tailor. Basket weave, two buttons on sleeve, darted, center vent. Made in England (obviously) Great condition! $40 shipped conus

Chest 20"
Shoulder 17.5"
Length from BOC 28"
Sleeve 24.5" (2" to let)











James Dalgliesh (Savile Row) Very high quality Harris Tweed from a savile row tailor. Grey-blue herring bone, two buttons on sleeve, darted, side vents. Made in England. Missing lower front closure button (an easy fix!) $40 shipped conus 

Chest 20.5
Shoulder 18"
Length from BOC 29"
Sleeve 25.5" (2" to let)











For the young trad!
J.G. Hook, basket weave tweed blazer. 100% wool. Darted, two buttons on sleeve, non-vented. perfect for early trad indoctrination. :smile: Two very small holes in the lining, one small hole on the sleeve (pictured). Could be rewoven is desired. $20 shipped conus

Chest 18.5
Shoulder 16.25"
Lenght from BOC 24"
Sleeve 21.5" (2" to let)












1. Land's end 100% cotton, USA made "Square Rigger" pants. Labeled a 38, but they seem to run a bit small. New condition, tag still on. BTW, the material on these is sort of a "dirty" canvas-jean type of thing. Real heavy duty, and not nearly as "dockers-ish" as the pics made them look. Asking $40 shipped conus
Measurements:
Inseam 29"
Outseam 41.5"
Waist 18 3/4"











Southwick suit

Dark grey houndstooth, darted, center vent, fully lined jacket, 100% wool. Pleated and cuffed pants with brace buttons. Not a particularly trad cut, but I tough this would be the place to post it. That's not gunk on the bottom left of the suit, but something on my lens. Asking $45 shipped conus

Jacket

Chest 23"
Shoulder 19.5"
Sleeve 25" (2" to let out)
Length 32"

Pants

Inseam 31.75"
Waist 16.25"


----------



## greekgeek

New with Tags Brooks Brothers Made in USA Brooksease Sack Suit. Mint. $275 shipped CONUS

https://www.styleforum.net/f/6714/mens-clothing-classifieds


----------



## dexconstruct

*New stuff!*

*Brooks Brothers University Blazer 42R - $75 shipped

*This is the university blazer that Brooks put out a few years ago, a 3/2 sack with three patch pockets, including a U-shaped breast pocket. It's half lined, with three button cuffs, and a center vent. It is missing a button, but I purchased a new complete set, which will be included with the jacket. Excellent condition otherwise.

Armpit to Armpit: 22 inches
Shoulders: 19.5 inches
Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 24.5 inches
Length (from BOC): 31 inches

     

*Chipp Navy Sack Suit 40S - $100 shipped *

Trad grail. This a 3/2 sack, with 2 button cuffs and a hook center vent. The pants are flat front and cuffed, with a buckle back. It is in great condition for being so old, the only problem is a little bit of fading on the lapel where the top bottom is sewn.

Jacket

Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 25 inches
Length (BOC): 30.75

Pants

Waist: 17.5
Inseam: 28.5
Outseam: 41
Rise: 12.5

     









*Southwick Grey 3/2 Sack Suit ~38S - $70 shipped
*
This is a great suit in a staple color. It features two button cuffs, and a hook center vent. The pants are flat front and cuffed. If anyone is interested in this Southwick, there are three more in the same size that I can pick up.

Jacket

Armpit to Armpit: 19.75 inches
Shoulder: 18.25 inches
Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 22.5 inches
Length (BOC): 28.5 inches

Pants

Waist: 16.5
Inseam: 29
Outseam: 39
Rise: 10

     


*Black Watch Tartan Dinner Jacket by Alexandre ~44S- $60 shipped *

This Black Watch dinner jacket was made by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It is undarted, with a silk shawl lapel, one button closure, and no vents. The jacket is in excellent condition, except for that the buttons will likely need to be replaced. There are no stains or holes in the fabric.

Armpit to Armpit: 22.75 inches
Shoulder: 20 inches
Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 23.25 inches
Length (BOC): 29.75


----------



## dexconstruct

*Corbin Grey Trousers- $15 each or $22 together SOLD
*
Two pairs of very nice grey wool trousers from Corbin. Measurements are almost exactly the same, and they are both in great condition.

    









Measurements

Buggy Whip Worsted (darker pair)

Waist: 16
Inseam: 27
Outseam: 38
Rise: 12

Phelps-Meager (lighter pair)
Waist: 16 +.5
Inseam: 27 +1
Outseam: 37.5
Rise: 12

*Lands' End Green Oxford 17.5-32 - $18 shipped*

Excellent condition.

Neck: 17.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 26 inches
Shoulder: 21 inches
Length: 33 inches
Sleeve: 33 inches

  


*Polo Surcingle Tie - $16 shipped*

Are you trad enough? The tie is a little worn, but its not like you would be wearing this for business anyway.

   

*Lands' End Wool Challis Duck Emblematic Tie - $16 shipped*

Totally trad. Has a small hole on the skinny blade, not noticable while wearing.

   


*Sebago Docksides 15 M - $40 shipped 
*
These are in great condition, they look to have barely been worn.


----------



## Dimitri

32rollandrock said:


> Not to pile on here, but TL is exactly right. And, again, I mean no disrespect to PG. The "PM Sent" thing often does kill interest while the PM sender all too often takes his sweet time making a decision. Also, and while we're at it, sellers sometimes get a ton of inquiries about especially coveted, or low-priced, items. I can't speak for others, but when that happens, I PM everyone who gets in touch and let them know where they stand in line, then I allow a reasonable amount of time for the first person to consummate the transaction. I define "reasonable" as around four hours, give or take. That's the fairest way I can figure out.


Only 4 hours? I check in with the thread once a day and then I'm off by my business. So if I'm interested in something I'll send a PM and check back the next day, because I figure who knows when the person is going to check in. Am I in the minority? I thought everyone had that approach.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Been lagging; bumping this up...



sbdivemaster said:


> *If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
> to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Sebago Handsewn Classic Beef Roll Loafers, Size 11.5 B*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *SIZE 11.5 B* Antique Brown (I think...); Unlined, Corrected Grain
> Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.
> 
> *VG Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. There's a few minor
> scuffs, which should come right out with a buffing. No cracks or cuts,
> but there are some small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show
> normal wear, right heel a bit more worn than the left, but plenty of life left.
> Add a little work with some sole and edge dressing, and you'll have a nice pair
> of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit.
> *PRICE: $25 CONUS*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Ralph Lauren Red Chinos - 36 & 42*

Labor Day is on the horizon; I know someone needs some reds for the BBQ blowout...

Here, I'll make it easier with another price drop!



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren "Andrew" Chinos in Red - Size 36*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
> *TAGGED: 36x32*
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 31",
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
> *PRICE: $25 > $22 > $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25 > $22 > $20*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Pink and Green

tonylumpkin said:


> Yes, but do you realize how many posters then fail to follow through with a purchase? Or, make rediculously low offers while their post effectively kills interest on anyone else's part?


Not to detract from the selling, but no actually I did not. I figured with the crowd we have here and the low prices offered, that a PM sent was a sale made. I'm sorry to hear that we have people who like to jerk sellers around. I sell a lot on eBay, Craigslist and occasionally etsy, so I know time wasted is never coming back. I suppose I assumed too much, but I figured it was different here. That's too bad.


----------



## Hardiw1

I can attest to this. I've had a "PM sent" in the thread and the pm was a question about the particular item, which I answered and then never heard anything back.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've got four pairs of my late brother's cowboy boots up on eBay. If you see something you like drop me a line and we'll work something out at the AAAT discount.

Note: Lama - Made in El Paso, Tex. Noconas - Nocona, Tex. Justin - doesn't say. Austin - tag says Austin Boots, Handmade and in one is stamped "Mexico."

https://www.ebay.com/sch/fishingpat...=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## 32rollandrock

Unfortunately, neither AAAC nor anyone else has yet perfected the Dork Filter for the Internet.



Pink and Green said:


> Not to detract from the selling, but no actually I did not. I figured with the crowd we have here and the low prices offered, that a PM sent was a sale made. I'm sorry to hear that we have people who like to jerk sellers around. I sell a lot on eBay, Craigslist and occasionally etsy, so I know time wasted is never coming back. I suppose I assumed too much, but I figured it was different here. That's too bad.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is exactly right.

I've had folks whine that something got sold out from underneath them when they said they'd buy it, then didn't get back for three days while I had plenty of other takers in line. And who you are definitely makes a huge difference. There are folks here who I would hold something in reserve for three days, if not longer, because they've proven themselves in the past by always, always, always following through on commitments. There are others who, frankly, have opposite reputations, and don't think that sellers don't communicate with each other behind scenes about sketchy buyers. Then there are those who ask sellers to measure shoe soles, which, as Steve Smith has oft pointed out, is completely useless--pretty much a sure sign of a tire kicker. If you see something you like, you should grab it and pay ASAP, a lesson PG knows very well. He recently got a fabulous pair of AE's from me for not much money. I had something like seven inquiries (including several from TOF), everything from is this really the color (no, I put a tan filter on my camera) to are they TTS (well, if I wore that size, I would be able to tell you, but otherwise, how would I know?) to hold these, please--from a complete stranger. PG had the sense to consummate the transaction quickly, and I think he'll attest that he got a good deal.

The point is, this thread operates largely on reputations. If you say you'll buy something a few times, then don't, word gets around, and the stain is greatly magnified if you did that after posting PM Sent. OTOH, if you always follow through, you'll be given extra consideration.



herfitup said:


> Most of the time 4 hours is reasonable but not if I'm on the road at a customer site. Sometimes personal stuff has to wait for after hours and sometimes I'm not in my normal timezone.
> 
> I prefer to make a firm commitment to buy and will pay within 24 hours if possible. I let the vendor know when I plan to pay and follow through. I also prefer to deal with a small number of vendors so that they know me well and know I will pay if I say I will buy.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Allen Edmonds Cambridge, Brown Suede, 10D: $60*

I have a pair of AE Cambridge in Brown Suede, size 10D, for sale. They are in excellent shape (worn maybe 20 times) and have a lot of life left in the soles. Pics will be up tomorrow, but please do let me know if you're interested. I'll let them go for $60, shipped.

Incidentally, on the sole there is a stamp that looks like a "W." I'm not sure what this means (I bought them off ebay in nearly pristine condition), but I can't find any defects.

Thank you.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

DoghouseReilly said:


> Didn't work for your either, huh? I bought my first pair of M3s a month or so ago and ended up returning them. The rise was lower than my old LE canvas khakis. A real disappointment. My only guess is that they scale the rise with the waist size. I'm a 32 as well, but 6'2".


For what it's worth I've found a great deal of variance in fits between different M3s, from fairly normal to "ultra-tight with rise so low a shirt can't be tucked in properly".


----------



## greekgeek

greekgeek said:


> New with Tags 100% Wool Brooks Brothers Made in USA Brooksease Sack Suit. Mint. $275 shipped CONUS
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/f/6714/mens-clothing-classifieds


Price drop to $250 shipped CONUS. More Pics via the link..


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hi guys!

I turned up a couple of cool things recently... here are some of the highlights:










^^^ Vintage Andover Shop Pale Gray & Brown Herringbone HEAVY Tweed Sport Coat 40 R. Made in USA. *SOLD!!!*










^^^ Vintage 1960s Brooks Brothers University Shop Navy Blue Mid-Weight Wool Sack Blazer 40 R. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage 1950s / 1960s Brooks Brothers MAKERS No. 1 Sack Suit in Solid Gray 41 S. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage 1950s / 1960s Brooks Brothers MAKERS No. 1 Sack Suit in Solid Navy Blue 41 S. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage Brooks Brothers Multicolored Box Check Tweed Jacket 40 Long. Made in USA.










^^^ Rare Vintage 1950s / 1960s HARRIS TWEED 4 Patch Pocket Beige Coat 42 R. Made in USA.

There are links to my eBay listings & Etsy shop in my sig. lines. Please don't hesitate to PM me with inquiries.

Thanks for looking! :icon_smile:
-M-


----------



## Patrick06790

efdll, your mailbox is full


----------



## CMDC

I'll be posting a JPress navy blazer, size 41R, probably tonight. Newer vintage. Seems true to size.


----------



## efdll

Patrick06790 said:


> efdll, your mailbox is full


Sorry about that. Not full now.


----------



## Pink and Green

32rollandrock said:


> If you see something you like, you should grab it and pay ASAP, a lesson PG knows very well. He recently got a fabulous pair of AE's from me for not much money. I had something like seven inquiries (including several from TOF), everything from is this really the color (no, I put a tan filter on my camera) to are they TTS (well, if I wore that size, I would be able to tell you, but otherwise, how would I know?) to hold these, please--from a complete stranger. PG had the sense to consummate the transaction quickly, and I think he'll attest that he got a good deal.


Last thing I'll say then we'll get back to selling - yes, it was an excellent deal I appreciated. The "tan filter on the camera" made me actually giggle, something I have not done in a very, very long time.

It takes strange things to amuse people who hang out on clothing forums. Anyhow, sorry for the interruption all, back to selling dead people's clothes.


----------



## hardline_42

This may or may not belong here, but I figured I'd give it a shot since women can be trad, too:

*LILLY PULITZER "CARMEN" HALTER DRESS IN "PHIPPS PINK" - SIZE 4*

New with tags. I bought it for my wife and, while I scored major points for getting the size right, she complained it's too revealing :icon_smile_wink:. Only tried on a few times. Great gift for a Labor Day BBQ. I can get additional pics and any measurements as needed. Retail is $175. I'm asking $60 shipped:

(sorry for the poor quality pic; not at my house or with my camera)


----------



## Patrick06790

I've got two modern-day J Press tweed jackets, one tagged 40R and both measuring about the same.

Green, lightweight, finer herringbone with blue and brown in it. Pit to pit 21, both sleeves 26 inches plus at least an inch to let out, shoulder 18 and a smidgen, length from top of colar 21 1/4 and length from bottom of collar 30 3/4. Tagged 40R, seems it could work for a long as well. Hook vent (10 3/4 long), fully lined, no issues. Looks like it was bought, never altered, and rarely worn.

$70 shipped CONUS

Tan herringbone with blue and rust in it. A rougher, heavier fabric than the green one. Fully lined, hook vent (10 1/4), no issues. Pit to pit 21 1/2, sleeves at 25 and a bit with a lot - an inch and a half at least - folded under for lenghtenoing. Shoulder 18 1/4, length from top of collar 32, from bottom of collar 30 1/2. No size tag but very similar to the one above.

$70 shipped CONUS.

*OR*

Take advantage of my munificence and buy the pair for a ridiculous $120 shipped CONUS.

I will be away from computer until Friday afternoon. Requests will be honored in the order they arrive.


----------



## CMDC

JPress navy 3/2 sack blazer.
Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

Hook vent

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer

Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25.5 +2

2 patch pockets

$40 conus



















Turnbull and Asser yellow point collar shirt. Barrel cuffs

15.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers red mini gingham short sleeve bd sport shirt

Size 16

$18 conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I still have some of these, some bumps

*Claimed
*

*Norman Hilton Sportcoat
*This feels like some sort of silk blend, great for summer.
Two button, darted, three patch pockets.
tagged 41R, but check measurements (I thought it ran a bit small almost a 40)
21" chest, 18" across the shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
This jacket is a bit rough, no stains, holes or tears, but it's showing some wear along the seams, and the material has some pills as well,because of this I was going to ask $15 shipped or offer
Despite this, I think i
t's a great jacket, 2" smaller in the chest and I'd have held onto it.

tag:

unbranded summer sportcoat
no maker or size tag but feels very much like a linen and silk blend
pockets and vents still sewn shut
I think it fits like a biggish 38 or maybe even a 40
two button, side vent
21.5" chest, 18.5" across the shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31.25" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $15 shipped/offer

[/QUOTE]

:
Also
I've listed a few Polo spread collar, no logo dress shirts sizes 15.5 and 16 in the sales forum:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ress-Shirts-15.5-amp-16&p=1316124#post1316124


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

a few new things:

Polo Ralph Lauren "Purcell" Madras Popover
-Chest pocket with a discrete polo logo on the pocket, 
-3-button collar, sadly no locker loop
-size large, about 25" across the chest
-short sleeved
-3 button popover placket
asking $25 shipped or offer

Polo Plaid Popover shirt
I just thought this was a neat shirt.
Made of a heavy fabric, but not flannel.
Definitely a fall or winter shirt
Four-button popover placket, button cuffs
size XL, and measures 24.5" across the chest
asking $15 shipped or offer


----------



## ArtVandalay

Price drop on these two pair of NOS shoes: $225 on the Florsheims, $95 on the Nettletons. $285 for the pair.


















Here's a link to the listing in the Sales Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-LWB-V-Cleat-9-NOS-Nettleton-PG-Monkstraps-9


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Price drops--and offers welcome!*



TweedyDon said:


> *As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!
> 
> Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> **Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 
> *A) EXQUISITE BESPOKE JACKETS!*
> 
> I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.
> 
> And these jackets certainly live up to this adjective. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.
> 
> Before moving to describe the first set of jackets individually, I should note that in addition to these I also have a set of "transitional" jackets (ie., to move between summer and autumn, and then Winter to Spring) from the same chap, and a set of heavier jackets, too. I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same source. I will be listing these later this month, moving into September.
> 
> *
> 1) BEAUTIFUL lightweight poplin-esque jacket*
> 
> Another wonderful jacket, boasting full handwork throughout! This is a wonderful summer jacket, and is in beautiful condition. It does, however, have a tiny line of pickholes from restitching under the lapels; this was the result of a request by the original owner to alter the hang of the jacket to improve the lapel roll--and the results here were wonderful! There is also a very small snag in the lining around the middle of the back, the result of a careless discarding of the jacket onto a displayed trout-fly while the original owner was engrossed in examining fishing tackle. because of these character marks, this wonderful jacket is only *$30, or lower offer.* It is, of course, otherwise in excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) GORGEOUS light-tobacco coloured jacket*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful--but then, I used to have a favourite jacket in almost precisely this colour of light tobacco brown (or perhaps dark fawn?) and so perhaps I'm biased.... As with all of these jackets, this is impeccably tailored, features lashings of handwork, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This jacket was worn several times in both Venice and Florence--as well as for a "perfect picnic" in London's Kew Gardens, where partnered with an ascot it apparently attracted favourable attention! The colour of this is wonderful, as is the drape. And it's very, very versatile...
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) STUNNING blue jacket, the colour of a perfect clear Scottish sky in high summer.*
> 
> There's a lovely story behind this jacket; the owner having been taken with the beauty of a perfectly blue sky over St Andrews while approaching the city from Straithkinness side to golf (the best way to approach the city from Leuchars' train station, rather than entering the back way by the new university museum, that takes you in by the Links, as this way you get to see the medieval city with its church and university spires and the Bay laid out before you when you crest the hill on the Straithkinness road) , he wanted a jacket cut in the same blue... and so this was later made!
> 
> Naturally, this is the same exquisite quality as the others, and is in excellent condition. My pictures fail completely to capture the blue beauty of this jacket; this is more "Light Peter Rabbit's Jacket Blue", rather than slate grey. My apologies!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE JACKETS!*
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*
> 
> A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 43R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 7/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Polo University Jacket--Made in Canada. Wool/silk blend.*
> 
> This is wonderful! Half-canvassed and beautifully cut from a lovely miniature herringbone in ivory cream, this lovely jacket was made in Canada for Ralph Lauren Polo University. The fabric is a 52/48 blend of silk and wool, and drapes beautifully. It is subtly darted, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It does have one very minor flaw--a small blemish on the middle of the outer left sleeve, as shown. This will no doubt come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 42T, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Made in USA Sans-A-Belt Summer jacket*
> 
> *Claimed!*
> *
> 4) BEAUTIFUL Silk Chester Barrie for Maus and Hoffman. *
> 
> This is absolutely FANTASTIC! Cut from wonderfully slubby, heavier silk, this is the perfect jacket for moving from late summer to early Fall, giving the warmth you'll need as the evenings cool without looking out of place in the sun. The silk has a wonderful pearl grey background, with subtle vertical stripes of light pink, periwinkle blue, and tan.
> 
> The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and features the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pockets. This has a single vent. It was made for Maus and Hoffman by Chester Barrie of Savile Row, England. Of course, it was Made in England.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 44L, this runs small; it measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Classic navy Double Breasted Blazer by Brooks Brothers*
> 
> A lovely, classic blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This features a 6 by 1 button formation, peak lapels, and is ventless, in Flusser approved style. The buttons are brass coloured and complete. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> This is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 29 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> COATS*
> 
> *1) 44S The KANGAROO COAT by Harbour master--a raincoat with its own pouch! Made in The USA-!*
> 
> This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.
> 
> This coat is unlined, and lightweight, making it ideal for summer. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as
> 
> *just $16, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
> Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16
> Length (BOC): 40 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHIRTS*
> 
> _*NB: The four white BB shirts are still available, also!*_
> 
> 1) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 2) OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic safari shirt, in 25% linen/75% cotton. This dates from when BR was a serious men's clothier, offering real clothes for real outdoor activity--not the mall brand it is today. Featuring functional epaulettes and a breast pocket. Excellent condition. Old School BR items are becoming increasing rare, and so this is a steal at just $14, or offer. Size M.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $10
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $10
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. Claimed!*
> 
> *8) Brooks Brothers button down. Size 14 1/2-3.* Claimed!
> 
> *9) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *12) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7
> 
> 
> 
> *TROUSERS*
> 
> *1) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*
> 
> These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $12, or offer.
> 
> Waist: 18
> Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> 
> 
> 
> 2) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $13, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 35.
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Brooks Brothers khakis*
> 
> Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $13, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
> Waist: 18 1/2
> Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)
> 
> 
> 
> *4) J. Crew seersucker pants.*
> 
> Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $13
> 
> Tagged 40R, but runs small.
> Waist: 19
> Inseam: 27 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> *5) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *
> 
> Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.
> 
> Waist: 15
> Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Further price drop!*



TweedyDon said:


> From *efdll*, all of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$12 each, or $42 for all four--OR OFFER--shipped in CONUS*.
> 
> *I'll also throw in, free, a lovely RL Curham shirt in 17-14, also, if you buy all the BB shirts!
> *
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R**L shirt:*
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## CMDC

Drops on these...



CMDC said:


> Some nice things today...
> 
> We'll start out with a beautiful Oxxford flannel suit
> 
> Oxxford charcoal flannel pinstripe suit
> 2 button darted. Single vent
> Outstanding condition; very little wear
> 
> Jacket measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2 underneath
> 
> Pants flat front, cuffed:
> 39 waist; 30.5 inseam. 2" cuff + 1" underneath
> 
> *$100 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
> 2 patch pockets; swelled lapel seams; hook vent
> Tagged 46 ML
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2 underneath
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2 Original Twill khakis
> Flat front, cuffed
> Excellent condition
> 
> 36 waist; 29.5 inseam
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
> Tagged 17.5 x 33 but measures 17.25 x 32
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland Rugby shirt
> Made in Ireland
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Length: 31
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## tonylumpkin

DOUBLE POST


----------



## AMProfessor

Hello Gents:

A couple of weeks back I posted in here about heading to the Brooks Brothers clearance center, and took a few potential orders from people for OCBDs in hard to find sizes. 3 of you contacted me and I was looking for things for you. Unfortunately, things were a bust for my specific shoppers, but as I've learned that's the nature of going to a place like this (which is, BTW, in the middle of freaking nowhere rural NC). Early summer, jammed packed with OCBDs in every size imaginable. Now: not so much. Alas, had you been looking for, say, this particular striped shirt:








I could have found this in any size you'd like.

Still though, when you see the back of the store stacked up with boxes like this:










it does keep you coming back (BTW, no, I could not tell what was in the boxes from the markings on the outside).

In any event, I did bring back some tradly things I'm selling (with complete listings and details) in the sales forum. I'll toss out some pictures here and put a link to the sales forum where you can find the actual details. I also have some things that aren't quite "trad" that I'm selling, but I'll leave those out of this posting.

Some ties, all brand new, $30 each:









































Plaids and wools
















Moving left to right
7. Plaid/tartan. 100% silk, 3.25 inches wide.
8. Green/red/yellow plaid. 3.5" wide, 100% wool.
9. Charcoal grey with tan pinstripe. 2.75" wide. 100% wool. $75 retail price
10. Tan herringbone. 2.75" wide. 100% wool. $75 retail price

And some shirts:

Shirts are all $43 each, shipping included (CONUS)



















2. Multi stripe, red, orange, and blue. 15.3/33. Slim fit. $79.50 retail.








Two striped button downs:









Ties sales listing is here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...4-Brand-new-Brooks-Brothers-ties.-New-listing!

Shirts sales listing is here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-15.5-sleeves-33.34.-Slim-and-extra-slim-fits.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Allen Edmonds Cambridge full brogues in burgundy shell cordovan. These are 11 Bs. The have newer heels and good wear left on the original soles. The uppers have developed a beautiful patina and have no nicks or dings. Asking $135 shipped CONUS












*TAKE AN ADDITIONAL 10% **>>NOW 20%** OFF THE LOWEST PRICE OF THE ITEMS BELOW!!!
*
*PRICE CUTS ON THESE REMAINING ITEMS*
A very serviceable pair of burgundy PTBs. The size is 10 C. I can't make out who the maker is. My guess would be Nettleton, but I can't say that for sure. These will probably need heels but there is lots of life left in the soles. They have been half soled not to long ago. Asking $55 *>>$45* shipped CONUS










[/URL]

Finally a very nice pair of Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous. Asking $75 *>>$60* shipped CONUS










[/URL]
Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack. This is in excellent condition. I can find not even a nibble on the nap. It has beautiful gold tone buttons and patch pockets. There is no tagged size but it measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +1.75"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $85 *>>$70* shipped CONUS
[/B]









[/URL]

*Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks shawl collar tuxedo jacket. Excellent condition, no issues at all. The tagged size is 45 R but seems to measure a bit smaller. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Shoulders: 20"
Length:31"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*










[/URL]

*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in a beautiful pale blue. The only issue with this is the tag has come loose. It is tagged a 43 R and measure approximately:

Chest:22"
Sleeves: 24" +2"
Shoulders:18.5"
Length: 30"

Asking $55 >>$45 shipped CONUS*

*A magnificent RL Polo shawl collar Fair Isle sweater in MINT condition. No pilling. No bites. It was made in Great Britain and oh how I wish it fit me. It is tagged an L and measures approximately:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 19" (from shoulder, cuffs folded up)
Length: 25.5"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*










[/URL]


----------



## CMDC

Some nice finds today that I probably won't be able to post until Monday or so. One find was a deadstock NWT BB Makers white ocbd--the one with the unlined collar. Perfect condition. 16 x 32. I had to pay a bit more for it so I'm going to be asking $36.


----------



## jonathanbaron

*Brooks Green Plaid Jacket 42R *

Brooks jacket in great shape. 2 Button darted. I found this in a thrift store and had it drycleaned to get the funk out. Dark green plaid, with dark blues and a red highlight. *$35 shipped CONUS*


























Measurements:
Shoulders 19 3/4"
Chest 21 3/4"
Waist 20 1/2"
BOC 31"
Sleeves (L) 25 1/2"
(R) 25"


----------



## jonathanbaron

*Brooks Madras Plaid Jacket 40R*

3/2 Sack, Unlined, except at the shoulders. I got this one from my father as he was downsizing is closet. It fits me perfectly, but I just can't pull it off. It's seen some wear, has a couple of stains (shown) on the lining that should come out if cleaned. One of the seams under the right shoulder is split, but that should be an easy repair. Given the condition, how about *SOLD*.

















 









Measurements:
Shoulders 18"
Chest 21"
BOC 30 1/4"
Waist 20"
Sleeves (L) 25"
(R) 24 3/4 both with an inch or two for lengthening


----------



## jwooten

Drops on these. Make me some offers. Can't believe this MTO Norman Hilton is hanging around.



jwooten said:


> Items still available, all prices include shipping and offers are welcome.
> 
> BB Sack Blazer - 44S/R
> A more recent Brooks Brothers offering. Sack cut with minimal shoulder padding. 3/2 Lapel, but could use a more sympathetic repress. 1818 Brooks Brothers buttons. 100% Wool in a very tight weave. Fully lined and barely worn. Lower patch pockets. Classic Brooks Brothers styling. Made in the USA. No Flaws and Priced to move at $55. > *$50>>$45*
> 
> P2P - 24"
> BOC - 29.5"
> Shoulder - 19.75"
> Sleeve - 23.5" w/ 1.5" material inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton Tuxedo - 44L
> 
> This little gem is in spectacular condition. A Norman Hilton for Shaia's of Homewood tuxedo commissioned by Mr. R. Reeves in Spring of '94. Classic styling with some minimal darts for body shape and slight shoulder padding. Peak silk-faced lapels with a single button and no rear vent. Pockets have flaps but are finished such that they can be tucked. The pants are pleated with no cuff and have side adjustments with some elastic give in the rear for more "executive" comfort. Tuxedo is a black wool with silk facing on the lapels and a silk band down the side of the pants. Ready for a night out at $80. > *$75 >>70*
> 
> P2P - 25"
> BOC - 33.75"
> Shoulder - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 25" w/ 1.75 material inside.
> 
> Waist - 20" w/ about an 1" of material to let out.
> Outseam - 42"
> Inseam - 31.5" w/ 3.5" material inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Golden Fleece - Made in USA Polo (S).
> 
> A peach polo for a summer day! Golden Fleece made in the USA polo in a pinky-peach stripe. A Brooks Brothers classic. Too short for me so it's headed to you! No flaws! Priced at $20. > *$15>>12
> *
> P2P - 21.5"
> BOC - 26.5"
> Shoulder - 18"
> Sleeve - 9.5" (They're short of course.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something for the Lady in your life!
> 
> A pair of gently worn Hunter Huntress rain boots. Size 7 in navy blue. Run true-to-size. Huntress differs from the Classic because the calf opening is slightly wider and are therefore more useful for tucking pants in (or so the wife says). Have buckles on tops! Great puddle jumpers. Boots are in impeccable condition and will come shipped in the original box. Out the door for $60. > *$55*
> 
> Shaft - 14"
> Calf Opening - 7.5"


----------



## dexconstruct

PRICE DROPS



dexconstruct said:


> *Brooks Brothers University Blazer 42R - $70 shipped
> 
> *This is the university blazer that Brooks put out a few years ago, a 3/2 sack with three patch pockets, including a U-shaped breast pocket. It's half lined, with three button cuffs, and a center vent. It is missing a button, but I purchased a new complete set, which will be included with the jacket. Excellent condition otherwise.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 22 inches
> Shoulders: 19.5 inches
> Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 24.5 inches
> Length (from BOC): 31 inches
> 
> 
> 
> *Chipp Navy Sack Suit 40S - $85 shipped *
> 
> Trad grail. This a 3/2 sack, with 2 button cuffs and a hook center vent. The pants are flat front and cuffed, with a buckle back. It is in great condition for being so old, the only problem is a little bit of fading on the lapel where the top bottom is sewn.
> 
> Jacket
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
> Shoulder: 18.5 inches
> Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 25 inches
> Length (BOC): 30.75
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist: 17.5
> Inseam: 28.5
> Outseam: 41
> Rise: 12.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southwick Grey 3/2 Sack Suit ~38S - $60 shipped
> *
> This is a great suit in a staple color. It features two button cuffs, and a hook center vent. The pants are flat front and cuffed. If anyone is interested in this Southwick, there are three more in the same size that I can pick up.
> 
> Jacket
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 19.75 inches
> Shoulder: 18.25 inches
> Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 22.5 inches
> Length (BOC): 28.5 inches
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist: 16.5
> Inseam: 29
> Outseam: 39
> Rise: 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Watch Tartan Dinner Jacket by Alexandre ~44S- $50 shipped *
> 
> This Black Watch dinner jacket was made by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It is undarted, with a silk shawl lapel, one button closure, and no vents. The jacket is in excellent condition, except for that the buttons will likely need to be replaced. There are no stains or holes in the fabric.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 22.75 inches
> Shoulder: 20 inches
> Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 23.25 inches
> Length (BOC): 29.75


----------



## dexconstruct

DROPS.



dexconstruct said:


> *Lands' End Green Oxford 17.5-32 - $14 shipped*
> 
> Excellent condition.
> 
> Neck: 17.5 inches
> Armpit to Armpit: 26 inches
> Shoulder: 21 inches
> Length: 33 inches
> Sleeve: 33 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo Surcingle Tie - $12 shipped*
> 
> Are you trad enough? The tie is a little worn, but its not like you would be wearing this for business anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lands' End Wool Challis Duck Emblematic Tie - $12 shipped*
> 
> Totally trad. Has a small hole on the skinny blade, not noticable while wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sebago Docksides 15 M - $32 shipped
> *
> These are in great condition, they look to have barely been worn.


----------



## Titus_A

jwooten said:


> Can't believe this MTO Norman Hilton is hanging around.


It's because it's a 44. All the guys that size already have dinner suits. Were that it had been a 38: I'd have snatched it up faster than a chicken on a june bug.


----------



## dkoernert

If anyone is interested in some BB Pink seersucker trousers before they go to Ebay, get at me. Size is 38/30 uncuffed.

I also have this Gitman Bros. shirt I picked up a while ago, thinking it would fit, but try as I might, it is just too big. It is tagged 17-35. Looking for $25 shipped on this. Sorry for the bad photos, I haven't been able to pick up a new camera yet:


----------



## workthatwedo

NWT Polo RL Buttondown
Size 17 1/2 34/35
Classic Fit
$25 shipped


----------



## Patrick06790

I don't know why I can't edit the original post but these are both sold.


Patrick06790 said:


> I've got two modern-day J Press tweed jackets, one tagged 40R and both measuring about the same.
> 
> Green, lightweight, finer herringbone with blue and brown in it. Pit to pit 21, both sleeves 26 inches plus at least an inch to let out, shoulder 18 and a smidgen, length from top of colar 21 1/4 and length from bottom of collar 30 3/4. Tagged 40R, seems it could work for a long as well. Hook vent (10 3/4 long), fully lined, no issues. Looks like it was bought, never altered, and rarely worn.
> 
> $70 shipped CONUS
> 
> Tan herringbone with blue and rust in it. A rougher, heavier fabric than the green one. Fully lined, hook vent (10 1/4), no issues. Pit to pit 21 1/2, sleeves at 25 and a bit with a lot - an inch and a half at least - folded under for lenghtenoing. Shoulder 18 1/4, length from top of collar 32, from bottom of collar 30 1/2. No size tag but very similar to the one above.
> 
> $70 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *OR*
> 
> Take advantage of my munificence and buy the pair for a ridiculous $120 shipped CONUS.
> 
> I will be away from computer until Friday afternoon. Requests will be honored in the order they arrive.


----------



## Pugin

Looking for Oxxford tweeds in a 38S or 40S. Any help gratefully received. 

Also looking for a quilted gilet/vest.


----------



## datsunfan

*Brooks Brothers 44R Sport Coat, H Freeman Check Suit, Vintage Harris Tweed, Ties, and Drops*

*Brooks Brothers Wool and Cashmere Check Sport Coat -size 44R.* Made in Italy. Single vented. Incredibly soft 85% wool, 15% cashmere fabric. The main color is a brownish-green. Photos 4 on show the color more accurately. Excellent condition.
*Price $45 plus shipping. Offers welcome.
**Measurements*
Shoulder- 20"
P2P-23"
Waist(at top button)- 21"
Sleeve-25" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 31.5"*
*
      

*Oxxford 3/2 - Size 42T.* Single vented. Incredibly soft. Breast patch pocket. Excellent condition, but the hem at the bottom is pulling out. See photo.
*Price $45 plus shipping. Offers welcome.
*
*Measurements*
Shoulder- 20.5"
P2P-22.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve-25" + 2.5"
Length(from BOC)- 32"

      

*H Freeman and Son Check suit - about Size 42L. *Like new condition. 2-button jacket, medium-weight wool, double reverse-pleated trousers, belt loops and suspender buttons.
*Price $45 **plus shipping**. **Offers welcome.*

*Jacket Measurements*
Shoulder - 19"
P2P- 23"
Waist(at top button)- 22"
Sleeve- 26" +1"
Length(from BOC)- 32"
Lapel width - 3"

*Pants Measurements*
-Waist: 19" + 0" for expansion
-Inseam: 32" +1.5" cuffs
-Front Rise: 12.5"
-Rear Rise: 19.5"
-Thigh width: 13"
-Knee width: 11"
-Leg opening: 9.5"

         

*Made in Canada for Milton's Clothing Cupboard 3-button Sack Harris Tweed from the 1960's. *There is a small hole on the left arm, but no other flaws that I can find. Mustard yellow and black herringbone weave. The detail shots show the color most accurately.
*Price $35 plus shipping. **Offers welcome.*
*
Measurements*
Shoulder- 18.5"
P2P- 22.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve-26" + 0.5"
Length(from BOC)- 31"
      

Ties 
Price $12 shipped CONUS for 1 tie, $8 each additional tie









Brooks Brothers Foulard (4"X59.5")
  

Polo Ralph Lauren Made in USA Cotton Plaid (4"X57)

  

Vineyard Vines Baseball (3 5/8 "X 58.5")

  

Lanvin Paisley (3"X55")
  

Brooks Brothers Stain Resistant (3.5" X 60")

  

Briar Printed Silk (3.25" X 56") 
   
Brooks Brothers Repp (3.75"X59")
  



datsunfan said:


> *Southwick for Norton Ditto dark gray herringbone wool suit in size 42 Tall.* Excellent condition. Jacket is fully canvassed and has a single rear vent. Jacket sleeves are lined and body is quarter-lined. Pants aredouble forward pleated and unlined. Trousers have belt-loops and interior suspender buttons. The stitching connecting the body ling to one of the sleeve linings is coming loose. See photo 6.
> *
> Price $35 plus shipping. **Offers welcome.**
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Jacket Measurements
> -Half chest (pit-to-pit): 23"
> -Shoulder: 19.25"
> -Length(from bottom of collar): 32.5"
> -Sleeve length: 25" + 2" to let out
> -Waist(at top button): 21"
> -Lapel width: 3 5/8"
> 
> Pants Measurements
> -Half waist: 18.5" + 1" to let out
> -Inseam: 31.5"+ 0.5" to let out (also has 1.5" cuff)
> -Outseam: 43.5"
> -Front rise: 12"
> -Rear rise: 18"
> -Thigh width: 13"
> -Knee width: 11.5"
> -Leg opening: 9.75"
> *


*


datsunfan said:



MTM Glenplaid Norman Hilton 2-button sack suit -size 42XL. Made in 1993. Single vented jacket. The suit is in excellent condition. It doesn't have a material content tag, but feels like a a medium-weight wool with an incredibly soft hand. The trousers are double reverse-pleated, partially-lined to the knee, and have 1 5/8" cuffs. The pants have interior suspender buttons and belt loops.
Price $45 plus shipping. Offers welcome.









      

Jacket MeasurementsTrouser MeasurementsShoulder- 19"Waist across: 18.5" + 2" for expansionHalf chest (pit-to-pit)- 22"Inseam:33" + 1" to let out and 1 5/8" cuffsWaist(at top button)- 20.5"Front rise- 13"Sleeve length- 26" + 1.5"Rear rise- 18"Length(from bottom of collar)- 34"Thigh width- 12.5"Lapel width - 4"Knee width- 11"
Leg opening- 9.75"


Click to expand...




datsunfan said:



Gorsart 3/2 Sack Houndstooth/Check Brown and Brick Red SC - Approximate size 42R. Made in the US in the early seventies. There is no content tag, but the fabric feels like a lightweight wool tweed. ¼ -lined and center-vented. There is some wear to the lining along the top of the inside pockets.
Price $25 plus shipping. 










      

Measurements
Shoulder- 20.75"
P2P-22.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 21"
Sleeve-25" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 31.5" 


Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Blue Blazer -Size 44R. Made in the USA. Good condition with some shine on the back of the sleeves and a small run on the right shoulder. Center-vent. Bronze colored metal buttons. 93% wool/7% cashmere fabric.
Price $25 plus shipping.
      

Measurements
Shoulder- 19.5"
P2P-23"
Waist(at top button)- 21"
Sleeve- 25.5" +1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 31" 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## CMDC

We're about to hit September, the thrifts are starting to put out jackets and sweaters, so lets put out some cooler weather offerings.

First is a really nice olive/brownish 3/2 sack worsted wool suit. This is from Pritchard's of Washington, DC. This is a long gone store of which I've never found much info. I did find a nice gingham sack jacket that I wear from time to time in the summer. This suit appears to have been worn little, if at all. Outstanding condition.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 26.5 + 2
Length BoC: 33

Pants are flat front, no cuff: Waist 37; Inseam 33.5 +3.5 underneath

$60 conus




























Here's another nice vintage offering. This is a 2 button sack tweed sportcoat in navy, light blue, and rust. Side vents. It appears to be unworn. Like new condition but obviously from a ways back by Richman Brothers.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 26 +3
Length BoC: 31.5

$42 conus




























Next up, a nice brown herringbone 3/2 tweed sack from the trad staple Eljo's of Charlottesville. Hook vent.

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25 +1.5
Length BoC: 30.5

$42 conus




























Deadstock NWT Brooks Brothers Makers white must iron ocbd. Unlined collar. The gold standard.

16 x 32

$35 conus




























LLBean made in Scotland cardigan vest fisherman's sweater in brown.

Tagged Size L
Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 27.5

$26 conus



















Lands End black silk knit tie. Made in Italy.

$15 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Patagonia Outlet Labor Day Sale*

Patagonia's HQ is located in Ventura, CA, and their only outlet store is located a few blocks away. The outlet is where they send all the clearance stuff, and it cannot be purchased online. I got a coupon for the outlet store's Labor Day Weekend sale, starting this coming Thursday, *8/30/2012*; I am willing to proxy if any of the forumites wish to take advantage of the sale. There will be no premiums added - you pay only the actual cost of product and shipping!

During the last sale, prices ran from 50%-75% off MSRP.

So, if anyone is interested in deals on Fratagucci, send me a PM by Wednesday night, and I can stop by to check out inventory and prices.

The sale runs all the way through the weekend, including Monday; if there is interest before the sale starts, and I check it out on Thursday, I will post some sample prices on Thursday night for your consideration.


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$115 Barrie LTD Imperial Shell Cordovan Wingtips 10.5 C/E Great pair of longwings that are just a bit too big for me. Some patina to the uppers, but nothing unusual. Of course the soles are about an inch thick so there is plenty of walking time left. The shoe trees will be included on this pair. :icon_cheers:




$45 Allen Edmonds Chester 9.5 D Black Good Shape overall. Some wear to the soles and a couple of bumps on the uppers, but nothing too bad. 



$125 J Press Pressidential Suit 44L Clean inside and out. Made in the USA with a tag that looks suspiciously like Hart, but I am not sure. 3/2 Sack, single vent, Flat front pants with cuffs. Here are the measurements....
Chest 24
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 26.5 +2
Waist 18.25 +1.5
Inseam 32 +3 if you lose the cuffs


----------



## Himself

*Bills M2 Cramerton & Original, M3 Poplin; Polo Preston, Patagonia All-Wear; all 34W*

Why am I selling these? First, I want a smaller size, for a trimmer fit. Second, I'm moving across the country, and this time, I'm determined to clean out _before_ I move!

These are *essentially new*, washed and worn maybe twice. I'm confident they could be re-hemmed without showing. Prices include USPS Priority. Top to bottom:









Bills Cramerton M2, regular khaki color, 34Wx32L, 1.75" cuffs. The nicest khakis ever! _A little_ heavier than the standard Bills, but the fabric is both denser and softer, more durable _and_ luxurious. I love these. $60 *SOLD!*

Bills Original Twill M2, regular khaki color 34Wx30L, no cuffs, almost 3" extra if you want to cuff them. These look brand new -- like they've never even been washed. $50

Bills Poplins, M3, regular khaki color, 34Wx31L. I bought these on the Exchange to check size and fit. Not for me, but maybe for you. $45

Top to bottom:









Polo Preston, stone color, 34Wx31L, no cuffs. I bought these from Trip, to check size and fit. They're OK for me but I'd rather have Bills. A lot of people would be happy with these. I would classify these as _excellent used condition_. $20 *Sold.*

Patagonia All-Wear, regular khaki color, 34Wx31L, no cuffs. A heavier poplin or very fine canvas, I'm not sure which, but nice fabric. They fit about like the Prestons. Also _excellent used condition_, worn just a few times. $20

I also have some Lands End Legacy chinos.


----------



## Himself

*Lands End Legacy Chinos, 34W*

Top to bottom: gray (*sold*), regular khaki, stone. All 34Wx31L, uncuffed, LE Traditional fit. Excellent used condition. $20 each shipped USPS Priority.


----------



## Himself

*Lands End Must-Iron Pinpoint OCBDs, 16x34*

These are an older model, Trim Fit, quite full in the shoulders/chest/arms but quite trim in the waist. Pink or greenish khaki (sage?). Shipped USPS Priority, $16 each or $26 for both. *The greenish khaki is sold.*

Apologies for the triple post. I'm still figuring out the best way to post pictures here.


----------



## Orgetorix

Man, there's some great stuff showing up here.


----------



## Himself

Orgetorix said:


> Man, there's some great stuff showing up here.


If I were just a little bigger...


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROP: Excellent condition Brooks Brothers dress shirts - 17-34, 17.5-34 traditional & slim fit*

*NEW SCHOOL:*
4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts in excellent to like new condition:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

Asking *$20 shipped per shirt CONUS; $75 for all four.*









        

*OLD SCHOOL:*
Beautiful Brooks Brothers OCBD (white) and pinpoint cotton button-down (blue & white stripe) shirts, size 16.5-32, in excellent condition. Made in USA. Unlined collars, beautiful collar rolls. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS per shirt*.









   

*PREPPY HANDBOOK:*
Two Lacoste long-sleeve polos, size 4, in excellent condition. One in a deep navy, one in lighter navy with yellow stripes. *Asking $28 shipped per shirt; $50 for both.*









 

*NOUVEAU MAD MEN:*
*Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. Asking *$60 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

*ODDS & ENDS:*

*Lacoste polo, sz. 6, in light green*. In very good condition. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.

 

*Vineyard Vines wide-whale cords, tagged size 42, in British tan*. Flat front, cuffed. Like new. Waist: 43" (2" to let out); Inseam: 32", with 1 1/4" cuffs and 1" add't to let out. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS.*

 

*Bills Khaki's M2P, tagged sz 38, in British tan*. Pleated, cuffed. In excellent condition. Waist: 38 (2" to let out); Inseam: 28.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1" add't to let out. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.

  

*Lovely Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with faint tan/yellow lines, tagged 42R* (check measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA. *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*.

Measurements: Chest: 43-44 Waist: 41 Length: 30.5 Sleeves: 25 (1.5 to let out) Shoulders: 18.5


----------



## swb120

*SHOES!*

*Allen Edmonds "Walden" loafers, size 7*, in excellent condition. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS.*









   

*Alden for Brooks Brothers black tassel calf loafers, size 8D*, in excellent condition. Uppers are in great condition. Lots of life left in the original soles; heels have been replaced. Model 660.

*Asking $70 shipped CONUS.*









   

*Church's "Chester" black calf wingtips, size 10C*, in good condition. Insoles show a good deal of wear; soles and heels are been replaced; uppers in good condition, with some slight scuffing at toe (see pic). It's difficult to make out the size, but it appears to read "10C" and holding them up to a pair of AE 10's, they are the exact same length. [these would be a great candidate for recrafting from B.Nelson's: https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/]

*Asking $60 shipped CONUS.*









    

*Church's for Brooks Brothers "Brooks English" calfskin black wingtips, sz 8B* (marked size 41B). Model 952. These were made by Cheaney (a division of Church's) for Brooks Bros. (15-20 yrs ago). Uppers in good condition; moderate wear on outsoles. Slight scuffs on toes (see pic). Size 8B. "Surrey" model. Another good candidate for B.Nelson recrafting. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS.*









    

[For those of you Brooks Bros. history buffs, here is an ad for the Brooks English shoes, including the above "Surrey" model, from the Pittsburgh Press in 1966:
https://news.google.com/newspapers?...cqAAAAIBAJ&sjid=VE8EAAAAIBAJ&pg=2406,5590377]

*LL Bean camp mocs, size 10M, in excellent condition*. Lots of life left. Not marking re: where made, but these are older and likely made in the US. Re: sizing - they may be closer to a 9.5D than a 10 (I wear a 9.5 in Alden Van loafers, i.e. a 10, and these are just slightly too small for me, though they do fit). *Asking $35 shipped CONUS.*









 

*DISCLAIMER*: I know these next shoes are pricey for the thrift exchange, but they're awesome and approx. 1/2 of retail, so I thought I would post them here, as well

*Absolutely gorgeous iconic Church's Chetwynd" Custom Grade black wingtips, size 8D*. Brand new, never worn. The 'Chetwynd', Church's most popular Wing Cap Brogue, in beautiful black calf. Fully leather lined and fitted to a Goodyear Welted Single Leather Sole. Church's Last 173. Retails for $585 (370 british pounds) new.

Asking *$285 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## swb120

*Amazing US Navy vintage black twill wool trenchcoat, sz 39R-40R*

It's time to think about fall/winter:

*US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking *$65 shipped *(+5 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/img5685b.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img5684i.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

Two jackets tonight.

2 button sack grey herringbone Harris Tweed from the Natural Shoulder Shop in Manhasset NY.
2 patch pockets; 1/2 lined

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2
Length BoC: 30

$40 conus




























Brooks Brothers guncheck 2 button sport coat, darted
Excellent condition, like new. Fully lined
Tagged 42R
Blue and yellow highlights through the pattern

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25 + 1.5
Length BoC: 31

$45 conus


----------



## swb120

*NWT Pantherella OTC cotton argyles*

Up for sale are *NWT Pantherella Over-The-Calf (OTC) cotton argyle socks, made in England*, in a variety of colors. All are *size Regular, which Pantherella states is for shoe sizes 8-11* (for reference, I wear a size 10D in Aldens and these fit perfectly; I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me).

I only have one pair of each of 1, 4-10, two pairs of 2 & 3. Please indicate by number which one(s) you wish to claim.

*Asking $20 shipped per pair ($22 if shipping west of Chicago).*










*Nos. 1-4 (from left)* 









*Nos. 5-7*









*Nos. 8-10*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

swb120 said:


> Up for sale are NWT Pantherella Over-The-Calf (OTC) cotton argyle socks, made in England, in a variety of colors. I only have one pair of each of 1, 4-10, two pairs of 2 & 3. Please indicate by number which one(s) you wish to claim.
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped per pair ($22 if shipping west of Chicago).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nos. 1-4 (from left)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nos. 5-7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nos. 8-10*


What sizes?


----------



## firedancer

Anyone a size 14 D? Want some shell #8 AE Leeds? Nice patina. Faded to a rich brown. Excellent condition. I could pick them up tomorrow. $60 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*LL Bean VTG OCBD made in USA*
This is an old made in USA number featuring a flap pocket and a seven-button front. Some wear around collar, adds character. This wears more like a 16x35. 24.5" pit to pit.

 
Asking *$20* shipped CONUS


----------



## phyrpowr

ArtVandalay said:


> *LL Bean VTG OCBD made in USA*
> This is an old made in USA number featuring a flap pocket and a seven-button front. Some wear around collar, adds character. This wears more like a 16x35. 24.5" pit to pit.
> 
> 
> Asking *$20* shipped CONUS


Art, I'm tempted just from nostalgia, as I wore that shirt in that style, and that size...in high school....45 years ago


----------



## dexconstruct

*Drops and Consolidation*

*Southwick Grey 3/2 Sack Suit ~38S - $60 >>> $50 shipped*

This is a great suit in a staple color. It features two button cuffs, and a hook center vent. The pants are flat front and cuffed. If anyone is interested in this Southwick, there are three more in the same size that I can pick up.

Jacket

Armpit to Armpit: 19.75 inches
Shoulder: 18.25 inches
Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 22.5 inches
Length (BOC): 28.5 inches

Pants

Waist: 16.5
Inseam: 29
Outseam: 39
Rise: 10*

     


* *Black Watch Tartan Dinner Jacket by Alexandre ~44S- $50 >>> $40 shipped*

This Black Watch dinner jacket was made by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It is undarted, with a silk shawl lapel, one button closure, and no vents. The jacket is in excellent condition, except for that the buttons will likely need to be replaced. There are no stains or holes in the fabric.

Armpit to Armpit: 22.75 inches
Shoulder: 20 inches
Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 23.25 inches
Length (BOC): 29.75*

     

Lands' End Green Oxford 17.5-32 - $12 shipped*

Excellent condition.

Neck: 17.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 26 inches
Shoulder: 21 inches
Length: 33 inches
Sleeve: 33 inches*

  


Polo Surcingle Tie - $9 shipped

*Are you trad enough? The tie is a little worn, but its not like you would be wearing this for business anyway. 
*

    
**Eddie Bauer Wool Plaid Tie - $9 shipped

*Excellent condition.

Length: 58 inches 
Width: 3.5 inches
*
   

**Brooks Brothers Striped Repp - $9 shipped

*Excellent condition.

Length: 56 inches
Width: 3 1/8 inches*
 







**



Sebago Docksides 15 M - $25 shipped

These are in great condition, they look to have barely been worn.

     *


----------



## tonylumpkin

*TAKE AN ADDITIONAL 10% >> 20% >>NOW 30% OFF **THE LOWEST PRICE LISTED FOR EACH ITEM BELOW!!!*

Allen Edmonds Cambridge full brogues in burgundy shell cordovan. These are 11 Bs. The have newer heels and good wear left on the original soles. The uppers have developed a beautiful patina and have no nicks or dings. Asking $135 shipped CONUS












A very serviceable pair of burgundy PTBs. The size is 10 C. I can't make out who the maker is. My guess would be Nettleton, but I can't say that for sure. These will probably need heels but there is lots of life left in the soles. They have been half soled not to long ago. Asking $55 *>>$45* shipped CONUS










[/URL]

Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack. This is in excellent condition. I can find not even a nibble on the nap. It has beautiful gold tone buttons and patch pockets. There is no tagged size but it measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +1.75"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $85 *>>$70* shipped CONUS
[/B]









[/URL]

*Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks shawl collar tuxedo jacket. Excellent condition, no issues at all. The tagged size is 45 R but seems to measure a bit smaller. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Shoulders: 20"
Length:31"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*










[/URL]

*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in a beautiful pale blue. The only issue with this is the tag has come loose. It is tagged a 43 R and measure approximately:

Chest:22"
Sleeves: 24" +2"
Shoulders:18.5"
Length: 30"

Asking $55 >>$45 shipped CONUS*]


----------



## swb120

DoghouseReilly said:


> What sizes?


Sorry about that: all are *size Regular, which Pantherella states is for shoe sizes 8-11* (for reference, I wear a size 10D in Aldens and these fit perfectly; I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me).


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me).


Sure. Discriminate against the big footed!:smile:


----------



## redcorals

Alden Plain Toe Penny Loafers 10.5

Very clean inners, original soles and heels. Color tan. $95 shipped conus. Seldom seen model.


----------



## AlanC

^That's an interesting Alden design. Looks ripe for a special makeup by Leather Soul, Epaulet, etc., in whiskey shell.


----------



## Trad-ish

firedancer said:


> Anyone a size 14 D? Want some shell #8 AE Leeds? Nice patina. Faded to a rich brown. Excellent condition. I could pick them up tomorrow. $60 shipped.


Aaagh! Too large by just *this* much!


----------



## swillcrowe

*BURBERRY Houndstooth Blazer. Great Condition. Brown with a blue and maroon striped design*

I have a beautiful Burberry jacket that is too big for me.
*Men's Burberry 
*Suit Jacket/Blazer - Brown with Blue and Maroon Striped Design. Very Autumnal!
Jacket doesn't indicate size, although it seems like a 41 or 42 Regular.
Measurements:
Arm pit to Arm pit: 21 inches
Length (top of collar to bottom): 33 inches
Sleeve length (from shoulder seam to wrist): 25.5 inches
Broad Length (shoulder seam to shoulder seam): 20.5 inches
Asking $35.00 postage paid.
Email me for some pictures
​


----------



## Titus_A

That coat isn't the only thing that's too big.



swillcrowe said:


> I have a beautiful Burberry jacket that is too big for me.
> *Men's Burberry
> *Suit Jacket/Blazer - Brown with Blue and Maroon Striped Design. Very Autumnal!
> Jacket doesn't indicate size, although it seems like a 41 or 42 Regular.
> Measurements:
> Arm pit to Arm pit: 21 inches
> Length (top of collar to bottom): 33 inches
> Sleeve length (from shoulder seam to wrist): 25.5 inches
> Broad Length (shoulder seam to shoulder seam): 20.5 inches
> Asking $35.00 postage paid.
> Email me for some pictures
> ​


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS....



CMDC said:


> Some nice things today...
> 
> We'll start out with a beautiful Oxxford flannel suit
> 
> Oxxford charcoal flannel pinstripe suit
> 2 button darted. Single vent
> Outstanding condition; very little wear
> 
> Jacket measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2 underneath
> 
> Pants flat front, cuffed:
> 39 waist; 30.5 inseam. 2" cuff + 1" underneath
> 
> *$90 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
> 2 patch pockets; swelled lapel seams; hook vent
> Tagged 46 ML
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2 underneath
> 
> *$36 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2 Original Twill khakis
> Flat front, cuffed
> Excellent condition
> 
> 36 waist; 29.5 inseam
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
> Tagged 17.5 x 33 but measures 17.25 x 32
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland Rugby shirt
> Made in Ireland
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Length: 31
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## alric

Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft tassel wingtips, size 8.5 C - *$45 shipped* (or best offer)

These are in really good condition. I was heartbroken when I tried them on and realized that they were too narrow on my 8.5 E feet!


----------



## swb120

*MORE ALDENs! Size 9D & 9.5D*

Ok, who needs some Aldens? Feel free to make me an offer!

*Black tassel loafers, sz 9.5D, in good condition*. Model 660. Aberdeen last. Uppers in very good condition (save one scratch on the left toe - see pic); soles & heels have been replaced. Retail for $452.

*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*.









    

*Tan tassel loafers, sz 9.5D, in fair condition*. Model 610. Uppers in good condition; soles & heels have been replaced. Retail for $450.

*Asking $45 shipped CONUS*.









    

*Medallion Tip Bal cap toe in burgundy calf, sz 9D, in good to fair condition*. Model 908. Hampton last. Uppers in good to fair (save some gouges to the left toe - see pic, original soles & heels in excellent condition. Retail for $466. Good bad weather shoes!

*Asking $45 shipped CONUS*.









    

*Medallion Tip Bal cap toe in black calf, sz 9.5D, in excellent condition*. Model 909. Hampton last. Uppers, original soles & heels in excellent condition. Retail for $466.

*SOLD*









   

*Burgundy shell cordovan Tassel Moccasin loafers, sz 9.5D, in good condition*. Model 563. Aberdeen last. Uppers in good condition - they are definitely in need to the Mac method; soles & heels have been replaced. Retail for $600. If you want a pair of Alden shell loafers to clean up and beat around in for 1/10th of their retail cost, these are they!

Only defect, other than the general wear, is that one side of of the threads along the top inside of one of the shoes has broken off - but can be placed back in the hole without moving or anyone noticing (see pic). Not a big deal, but needed to be disclosed.

*SOLD*









    

*MORE STUFF:*

*Beautiful Brooks Brothers "BrooksLinen" linen 3/2 sack sportcoat, tagged size 48XL, in RED!* (see measurements) Yes, Johnny Carson, this is for you! The real deal: patch pockets, lovely natural shoulders, center vent, MOP buttons, 1/4 lined. It's in outstanding condition, and perfect for the end of summer/early fall. If it were my size, it would never see the Exchange...it's awesome. NOTE: the photos make the red look lighter & more washed out, but in person, it's a rich, deeper red.

*Asking $65 shipped CONUS*.

Chest: 25.5
Waist: 23.5
Length: 34
Shoulders: 19.75
Sleeves: 26.75 (2" to let out)









     

*STUNNING Brooks Brothers "1818" peak lapel tuxedo, size 38R.* This is in outstanding, like new condition...looks as if rarely, if ever, worn. Made before BB started making sloppy tuxes with billowy pants, this single-button, peak lapel, beauty features natural shoulders, satin buttons, center vent, no flaps over the pockets, fully-lined; the trousers are flat front with no cuffs and a satin stripe down the pants. Don't spend $1000 on an inferior new one at BB.

*Asking $210 shipped CONUS.*

Chest: 20
Waist: 18.25
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 23 (2 to let out)
Waist: 32-33 (.5 to let out)
Inseam: 30 (3 to let out)
Outseam: 40.5









        

*H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R.* 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA.

Asking *$35 shipped.*

Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> We're about to hit September, the thrifts are starting to put out jackets and sweaters, so lets put out some cooler weather offerings.
> 
> Here's another nice vintage offering. This is a 2 button sack tweed sportcoat in navy, light blue, and rust. Side vents. It appears to be unworn. Like new condition but obviously from a ways back by Richman Brothers.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 26 +3
> Length BoC: 31.5
> 
> *$38 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadstock NWT Brooks Brothers Makers white must iron ocbd. Unlined collar. The gold standard.
> 
> 16 x 32
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean made in Scotland cardigan vest fisherman's sweater in brown.
> 
> Tagged Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Length: 27.5
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End black silk knit tie. Made in Italy.
> 
> *$12 conus*


----------



## Yuca

Any ideas what year the Brooks shirt is from? As the tag shows, it's when they sold for $48. (I'm curious because I have one identical to that, but in my size, heading my way, courtesy of ebay. Possibly from CMDC.)


----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart long sleeve bd sport shirt
Made in Italy. Excellent condition

Tagged XL
Measures 17 x 33.5

$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*They're here!*

*MY FIRST SET OF JACKETS FOR THE FALL!*

*I have several lovely jackets to pass on today--and many more are on their way!
*
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, despite the already-low prices, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Guncheck sack by Huntington*

This is absolutely wonderful, and is a fitting jacket to kick off my Fall 2012 season! Union-Made in the USA by Huntington, one of the great Trad clothiers, this wonderful jacket is simply packed with tradly desiderata: It has the classic 3/2 sack collar roll, has two front PATCH pockets, the classic two button cuffs, and a single hook vent. It's also fully lined. The fabric is wonderful too--a lighter-mid-weight cloth in a terrific guncheck in shades of forest and moss greens on a dark tan background. This really is a beautiful jacket, and, except for one small flaw--the former owner's name in the INSIDE of one interior pocket--is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2










      

*The following jackets (2 - 8, and 10) are from 32rollandrock:*

*2) Norfolk Jacket in Donegal-esque tweed--with a 3/2 collar roll and striking lining!*

Strictly speaking, this is more of a modified Norfolk than a full Norfolk, since the belt does not extend right the way around the back, but, instead, consist of two demi-belts that fasten at the back. Be that as it may, however, the belt on this lovely jacket is fully functional, and is held in place by the two vertical straps that characterize the classic Norfolk jacket. This jacket also has a 3/2 roll, is unvented, and features the classic patch pockets on the Norfolk complete with lapped seams. It features a lining with a hunting horn, and a riding crop and helmet motifs--very 1960s! It has a single vent. It also lacks sleeve buttons, but close examination shows that these sleeves never had them, with the sleeve flaps still being unbasted. It is half-canvassed, and Made in the USA. Although the cloth from which it is cut is not identified as Donegal, it is an utterly Donegalesque feel, drape, and pattern, with flecks of dark red, cream, and black throughout the brown base. This jacket could do with a dry clean to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Claimed!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

      

*UPDATE: I discovered that this has some minor damage to the lining under one arm, as shown--hence the price drop above!*



*3) COUNTRY TWEED--Three Patch Pockets, throat latch, elbow patches!*

This is a really lovely, functional, country tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this was made in the USA--shockingly, for Stafford, although looking back into the past even Stafford made some great items. It features the ever-desirable three patch pockets, a fully functional throat latch, and suede elbow patches. It has four leather-covered buttons on each sleeve, and two for front closure. It has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition--the throat latch has clearly never been used, and the elbow patches are unscuffed.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










      

*4) Land's End Baby Alpaca and Lambswool jacket*

This is a lovely jacket to carry you into Fall! The cloth is lovely--a lovely light green with a small overcheck in tan and chestnut, cut from 95% baby alpaca and 5% lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and a beautiful drape. It is fully lined in Bemberg, features four kissing sleeve buttons, and a single vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4










   

*5) Land's End lambswool jacket*

Another lovely jacket to carry you through the dying days of summer and into the early Fall--and then into Spring on the other side of winter!--this is cut from wonderfully soft 100% lambswool, in a lovely slate grey with chestnut overcheck. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










   

*6) TERRIFIC heavier plaid tweed by Polo--Made in the USA*

This jacket is Ralph Lauren at his Anglophile best! Cut from middling-heavy tweed, this would be at home in an English pub or the Harvard-Yale game... which is just what the Anglophile trad. would want! The plaid features a lovely overcheck of forest green and rooster-comb red, and is wonderfully bold without being overpowering. This jacket is fully lined, hald canvassed, and features a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










     

*7) BEAUTIFUL plaid jacket in lambswool, from Land's End!*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket--if it were just a hair smaller it wouldn't be here, as I'd have claimed it! I can't really describe adequately the loveliness of the plaid, so please do look at my close-ups of it on the sleeve. The jacket is cut from lambswool, and has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a single vent. It was Made in the USA. There is a single pinprick in the lining at the centre back, otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Asking $40, or offer.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 3/4










    

*8) Heavy Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone.*

This is Harris Tweed as it should be--thick, heavy, and ready to watch a rugby match in the pouring rain before going to the pub.... Or in this jacket you could play rugby in the rain before going to the pub! Cut from a classic Harris tweed pattern of alternating bands of herringbone and birdsfoot with a very subtle vertical periwinkle blue stripe, this lovely jacket was made by Jos. A. Bank back when they rivaled Brooks. Made in the USA this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons and has a single centre vent. It does however have three small areas of weakness in the fabric, which can just be seen in the sleeve shot. These could be ignored, or else easily rewoven--my guess is that they were there from its weaving. Because of these, this jacket is just in Very Good/Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*just $20, or offer. 

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   
  

*9) Vintage 3/2 summer sack in RARE Shadowplaid!*

The last vintage shadowplaid jackets that I had vanished in under an hour from being posted, so if this is your size, grab it quickly!

This is a beautiful vintage 3/2 sack jacket in what is almost certainly lightweight wool. The shadowplaid is lovely; dark, rich, and very subtle--just what you'd want in a jacket of this sort! It appears to be half-canvassed and is half-lined, with a centre rear vent. It features the classic two button cuffs, and while its country of origin is not noted it is almost certainly Made in the USA in the Mad Men era.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*10) ALMOST FREE! Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack lightweight grey blazer*

This quite possibly started life off as a suit jacket, but given its colour and cut if you switch out the current buttons for blonde or tan ones it would make a very nice blazer! It's a 3/2 vintage sack, half-canvassed and quarter-lined, in lightweight wool. It has a single vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs, as well as a very natural shoulder. It was Made in the USA. It does have some minor damage to the lining under the arm, and as such it's merely in Good condition. So, it's basically *FREE--just $15, shipped in CONUS!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 1/2










     

*PREVIOUSLY LISTED JACKETS, NOW ALL WITH PRICE DROPS TO CLEAR!*​
*A) EXQUISITE BESPOKE JACKETS with tons of handwork and surgeon's cuffs!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

And these jackets certainly live up to this adjective. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Before moving to describe the first set of jackets individually, I should note that in addition to these I also have a set of "transitional" jackets (ie., to move between summer and autumn, and then Winter to Spring) from the same chap, and a set of heavier jackets, too. I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same source. I will be listing these later in September.

Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, and, as always, already include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Despite th low initial prices, OFFERS ARE STILL VERY WELCOME, especially for two or more of these beauties!

*PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​
*

*1) BEAUTIFUL lightweight poplin-esque jacket*

Another wonderful jacket, boasting full handwork throughout! This is a wonderful summer jacket, and is in beautiful condition. It does, however, have a tiny line of pickholes from restitching under the lapels; this was the result of a request by the original owner to alter the hang of the jacket to improve the lapel roll--and the results here were wonderful! There is also a very small snag in the lining around the middle of the back, the result of a careless discarding of the jacket onto a displayed trout-fly while the original owner was engrossed in examining fishing tackle. because of these character marks, this wonderful jacket is only *$30, or lower offer.* It is, of course, otehrwise in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2








    

*2) STUNNING blue jacket, the colour of a perfect clear Scottish sky in high summer.*

There's a lovely story behind this jacket; the owner having been taken with the beauty of a perfectly blue sky over St Andrews while approaching the city from Straithkinness side to golf (the best way to approach the city from Leuchars' train station, rather than entering the back way by the new university museum, that takes you in by the Links, as this way you get to see the medieval city with its church and university spires and the Bay laid out before you when you crest the hill on the Straithkinness road) , he wanted a jacket cut in the same blue... and so this was later made!

Naturally, this is the same exquisite quality as the others, and is in excellent condition. My pictures fail completely to capture the blue beauty of this jacket; this is more "Light Peter Rabbit's Jacket Blue", rather than slate grey. My apologies!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2








     

*OTHER JACKETS!*

*3) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*

A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*4) Polo University Jacket--Made in Canada. Wool/silk blend.*

This is wonderful! Half-canvassed and beautifully cut from a lovely miniature herringbone in ivory cream, this lovely jacket was made in Canada for Ralph Lauren Polo University. The fabric is a 52/48 blend of silk and wool, and drapes beautifully. It is subtly darted, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It does have one very minor flaw--a small blemish on the middle of the outer left sleeve, as shown. This will no doubt come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 42T, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Sebago Handsewn Penny Loafers - Size 11.5 B*

Bumping this up for the weekend...



sbdivemaster said:


> *If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
> to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Sebago Handsewn Classic Beef Roll Loafers, Size 11.5 B*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *SIZE 11.5 B* Antique Brown (I think...); Unlined, Corrected Grain
> Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.
> 
> *VG Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. There's a few minor
> scuffs, which should come right out with a buffing. No cracks or cuts,
> but there are some small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show
> normal wear, right heel a bit more worn than the left, but plenty of life left.
> Add a little work with some sole and edge dressing, and you'll have a nice pair
> of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit.
> *PRICE: $25 CONUS*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Ralph Lauren Red Chinos - 36 & 42*

I'm going with a red theme today...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren "Andrew" Chinos in Red - Size 36*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
> *TAGGED: 36x32*
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 31",
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
> *PRICE: $25 > $22 > $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25 > $22 > $20*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer - 40R-ish*

More red - price drop too!



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs, lapels, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> *********************************************
> *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dorji

Hey Tweedy D- that beautiful plaid lambswool 41L.... is that 32.75 from the bottom of the collar?? Or total length, including collar?


----------



## TweedyDon

dorji said:


> Hey Tweedy D- that beautiful plaid lambswool 41L.... is that 32.75 from the bottom of the collar?? Or total length, including collar?


All measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar!


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$55 Allen Edmonds Hale 10.5D Some creasing to the uppers but that is about the worst of it. Soles do have some wear, but lots of miles left.

$65 Alden 935 10.5D Some creasing to the uppers but no significant dings to speak of.

$55 Royal Tweed by Cheaney 9.5D Domestic sizing on these. Again, gently worn. Some creasing and some wear to the soles, but nothing too bad. No shoe trees with these.

$55 Alden for Jos A Bank 10.5D A great pair of basic black dress shoes. No major issues. A little wear to the uppers and the soles have lots of life left.

$40 Sebago Campsides 10D Made in USA Brown Nubuck. Good shape overall. A classic for sure!

$45--->$40 Allen Edmonds Chester 9.5 D Black Good Shape overall. Some wear to the soles and a couple of bumps on the uppers, but nothing too bad.


----------



## CMDC

Here's something you won't find anymore...

New with tags Lands End Made in USA Chamois Shirt in khaki

Tagged XL

17/17.5 x 35

$24 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Jackets!*

*I have a slew of beautiful jackets to pass on today, including UNWORN Harris Tweed, J. Press, Gieves & Hawkes, and an absolutely GORGEOUS plaid 3./2 sack!

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN CONUS, and offer a discount on International shipping, too!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!

NB: All length measurements are from the BOTTOM of the collar, down the center back!

And now, to the jackets...!*

*
1) UNWORN Harris Tweed!*

This is lovely! This jacket was purchased from Jack's Custom Shop in Trenton--run by Jack Zaifman, whose tailoring skills kept him alive during the Second World War making uniforms for his Nazi captors--when Jack's was Trenton's answer to landau's of Princeton.... and when Trenton, not Princeton, was the place to be in Mercer Co. NJ.. After its purchase its new owner decided that he didn't want to wear it at any time when it might be marred, so it was carefully stored away in a cedar closet, until I acquired it for offering here.

As such, this jacket is unworn.. were I an eBay seller I'd describe it as "NWOT"! But I'm not, so I won't.

The exterior pockets on this jacket are all basted shut, and it's in excellent condition. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons that are so perfect with Harris. The tweed is wonderful--a classic light brown herringbone with the classic vertical striping of Harris running throughout, in very pale tearose pink and pale periwinkle blue. It has a single vent, and was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30










    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Corbin Autumnal Plaid 3/2 sack Tweed*
* 
From 32rollandrock*

In my view, Corbin is one of the most under-rated American clothiers, consistently producing absolutely first-class classic American items and yet somehow managing to elude having the cachet of, say, H. Freeman or Southwick. And this is a lovely example of Corbin's work! The colours on this tweed are beautifully autumnal; the brighter, flash-taken pictures do them far more justice that the rather flat tones that I could capture under natural light. In person, even in natural light, this jacket has the bracken and chestnut-gold tones of the flash-taken pictures.

The cut of this jacket is just as lovely as the cloth, being a high-roll 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It has a single vent. It's in excellent condition, but with one minor flaw--there is some stiffening to the lining of the lower interior pocket, the result apparently of a candy misadventure in the past. Naturally, this doesn't affect the wear of the jacket at all, and you'll only discover it if, like me, you have a habit of checking through pockets by turning them inside out, but mentioning things like this is more for my peace of mind that anything else--so it's there!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










     

*3) Brooks Brothers Made to Measure Classic Navy Blazer--for a larger trad!
**
From 32rollandrock
*
From Brooks Brothers' Made to measure department, this classic navy blazer was Union Made in the USA in 2000. Rather than being cut from standard navy wool cloth, this is cut from a slightly heavier, richer, cloth, which appears to be doeskin. As such,l it's a step above the usual Brooks blazers! It's fully canvassed, half-lined, and features a single center vent. One of the three cuff buttons is chipped, as shown, but this could either easily be replaced or else you could convert it to a two-button cuff on both sides. Other than this, it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2) 
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4










    

*4) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers "Brooks Blend" 3/2 sack navy blazer*

*From 32rollandrock
*
One of the trad. icons, this BB 3/2 sack navy blazer is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It also has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and classic two-button cuffs. This was Union made in the USA, and apart from a small white blemish on the left-hand patch pocket which will almost certainly come out with dry-cleaning this is in excellent condition... Given this mark, though, it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged 48, this measures: *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 5/8










    

*5) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch, elbow patches....*

This is perfect for the Anglophile! Half-canvassed and half-lined this lovely jacket has a wealth of Anglophilic details--a functional ticket pocket, an ornamental throat latch, side vents, suede elbow patches, leather-covered football buttons, and a lovely lapel swell! The tweed is also absolutely lovely, being a classic grey and white herringbone with vertical stripes of periwinkle and tan, and in a fabric with a decent but not overbearing heft to it. This jacket is in excellent condition, with the only minor flaw being a small (1/4") rip in the lining by the corner of the right-hand interior chest pocket--an easy fix! Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence I'm

*asking just $46, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29










     

*6) TRAD GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS PLAID 3/2 SACK*

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this most certainly deserves the designation, as this jacket is absolutely BEAUTIFUL.... They really don't make them like this anymore, or, if they do, they'd cost a fortune. In all seriousness, if this fits you, and it's to your Ivy-orientated taste, grab it, as a jacket of this quality wouldn't be out of place in the FIT exhibition of Ivy clothing that's about to open in NYC.

So--to the jacket! The first thing about it is the absolutely wonderful, striking cloth from which it's cut--I'll let the pictures speak for themselves here. It's also a classic 3/2 sack cut, with a lovely roll to the lapel. It features suede elbow patches in an unusual green chosen to complement the main green of the plaid--and these are completely unmarred. They could have been affixed yesterday. This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and features both the classic two button cuffs and a single rear vent. It has tow minor flaws--one of teh sleeve buttons is chipped, and there is some minor fraying of the lining above the right-hand side interior pocket--but otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

If this is your size, grab it, as it's a steal *at just $75, or offer!

Hand-tagged 44L, this measures: *

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/8










     

*7) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket*

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name as is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










   

*8) BASICALLY FREE! BEAUTIFUL J. Press guncheck 3/2 sack
* 
This is absolutely beautiful! The colourway of the guncheck speaks for itself; this jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It's a classic 3/2 sack, Union made in the USA for that Trad/Ivy icon, J. Press.

Alas, it has some snag holes in the back, a couple of the right sleeve, and one in the front. owing to the complexity of the guncheck patterning these aren't that noticeable, but because they're there this would make a great project for re-weaving, or else would make a lovely weekend knockabout jacket as it is. And, owing to these flaws, it's basically *FREE--just send me $15 to cover the cost of shipping!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2










   

*9) BEAUTIFUL British Harris Tweed!*

This is absolutely WONDERFUL, and I'm seriously disappointed that it's not my size... mainly because this sort of Harris tweed fabric is my absolute favourite--a lovely dense herringbone weave with feathered colours of heather, lichen, moss, chestnut, and bracken--akll the lovely earth tones that are redolent of the Hebrides where this fabric was woven!

The jacket itself is a wonderfully British cut, with twin vents and subtle darting. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition--except for a small chip on one of the right-hand sleeve buttons. (As easy fix--replace, or turn the cuffs into two button cuffs.) Given the beauty of the tweed, the condition of the jacket, and the lovely cut, this is a steal at

*just $50, or offer. 

Tagged a 41/42, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/1 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30










  

*10) LOVELY striped herringbone Harris Tweed!*

I really, really like the combination of bold striping with classic herringbone that you can sometimes still find on Harris Tweed, and this is a lovely example of this type of cloth! The herringbone is a classic dark grey and cream, and the striping consists of double rows of chestnut and Royal blue, creating a classic yet striking effect. Very Ivy!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA--and has an absolutely lovely swelled lapel roll! It does need a quick dry-clean to freshen it up since I've had this in my closet for quote some time, and it is missing one of the sleeve buttons--but that's an easy fix, since it's a standard colour and so could either be replaced, or else the other sleeve converted to a two-button cuff to match! Overall, then, this is in very Good/Excellent condition, and so I'm asking

*just $35, or offer.
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## JCarpenter

Hello, how are you? I have a question or two. Numbers 9 and 10 are the same sizing? Length measurements are from the bottom of back of collar? I'm looking to go back to the classic coats as I wore since a child. I really like numbers 9 and 10. Typically in a traditional darted 3/2 number 30 to 31 from bottom of collar work well. 
Thank you for your time.
Best,
J


----------



## Mississippi Mud

J,

Try to use PM for specific questions on items you find here.

And welcome to the board.



JCarpenter said:


> Hello, how are you? I have a question or two. Numbers 9 and 10 are the same sizing? Length measurements are from the bottom of back of collar? I'm looking to go back to the classic coats as I wore since a child. I really like numbers 9 and 10. Typically in a traditional darted 3/2 number 30 to 31 from bottom of collar work well.
> Thank you for your time.
> Best,
> J


----------



## JCrewfan

With the summer heat subsiding, I am reposting this jacket.



JCrewfan said:


> I am offering here a very nice jacket by the Andover Shop. It is fully canvased and lined; it has a beige herringbone pattern with yellow and blue windowpane overlay; it has two buttons in front and four non-functioning buttons on each sleeve; it has a single vent and darts. The jacket is made in the USA of 100% wool.
> 
> This item is in excellent condition. The only issue I can find is some loose stitching on the liner near the vent.
> 
> The size is not tagged, but measurements suggest a 38R:
> 
> Chest (P2P): 20"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length (BOC): 31"
> 
> Asking price is $30 and includes CONUS shipping.
> 
> (Images are clickable.)


----------



## swb120

*Gorgeous Brooks Brothers gray flannel 3/2 sack suit, sz 38R*, in outstanding/like new condition. Tagged size 38R (see measurements). 3-season weight. Natural shoulders, 3/2 undarted sack, made in USA, 1/4 lined, center vent; trousers are flat fronts with 1 3/4" cuffs. Fantastic condition. Perfect Trad suit for the fall/winter/spring.

*CLAIMED*

Chest: 20.5
Waist: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Shoulders: 17.75
Sleeves: 23.25 (2" to let out)
Waist: 32 (2-2.25" to let out)
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam: 30
Cuffs: 1.75 (1.25" to let out and keep the cuffs)


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE Four-pocket Barbour Bedale, sz. 42*

*CLAIMED--thank you*!

This is a rare example of the old-style motorcycle-style Barbour Bedale which had four flapped pockets on the front, rather than the typical two lower ones only--or two lower pockets and two "handwarmer" slash pockets, as now.

The Bedale is the shorter Barbour jacket, being designed for equestrian activities--hence the side vents at the back which can be poppered closed if desired.

Please note that this is NOT one of the new Barbours, and so it is finished in traditional Thornproof dressing rather than the awful Sylkoil, and it does NOT have Barbour logos stitched all over the pockets. Moreover, as I mentioned before, this Barbour is a rare model, since Barbour didn't produce that many Bedales with the four-pocket configuration.

As with all Thornproofed Barbours this has a heavy YKK zipper and a Barbour pull-ring so the zip can be done up when it's cold and you're wearing gloves. All the poppers are labeled "Barbour", there is underarm grommet ventilation, and the lining is Dress Gordon tartan. The front has two deep, flapped, bellows pockets--with ventilation underneath for drainage if needed--and two deep flapped chest pockets. It has a velcro-fastened interior pocket, and carries a nice complement of Royal Warrants. This Barbour was made in South Shields, England--not Bulgaria or Indonesia as many have been produced in the recent past. It has a fully functional throat latch, corduroy collar, and interior storm cuffs in the sleeves.

While the front waxing of this jacket is excellent, it does have some fading on the back and shoulders, and could do with a re-wax either this season or next. There is also a small snag hole on the front of the coat, as shown--this could easily and cheaply be repaired by Barbour, or, if you wish, I'll include a small patch of Barbour waxed cotton and some Barbour thread from my Barbour Repair Kit (not included!) so you can do this yourself, or else have your tailor do it. There is also some minor discoloration from age on the interior drip-strip, as shown.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS! J. Press, Ben Silver, Brooks Bros., more!*

*All of these shirts are in excellent condition--and, as always, all prices include shipping in CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1 & 2) NWOT XL Brooks Brothers undershirts/T-shirts*

Made in the USA from combed cotton, I bought these new, unpacked them, and never wore them.... and now I've lost weight! They still have the original creases from packaging in them. *Asking just $6 each, or $10 for the pair. *

 

*3) BB short-sleeve button down.* Beautiful pale pink! Size 16. This does have a tiny pinhead mark on the front, as shown, hence asking just $8.

 

*4) Land's End short sleeve plaid shirt. *Size M. (15 - 15.5) Asking $10.

 

*5) Ben Silver yellow shirt. 17-35.* Made in the USA, and absolutely beautiful; lovely heavy Oxford cloth! *Claimed!*

 

*6) Ben Silver blue checked shirt. *Lighter weight cloth than (5), but still beautiful! Size 17.5-34. Asking $25, or offer.

  

*7) J. Press blue and white striped shirt*. A trad. classic! Size 17-35. Asking $25, or offer.

 

*8) Brooks Bros. blue OCBD. *Made in USA. Asking $18, or offer.

 

*The following shirts were previously listed, and appear here with price drops:*

9-13) FOUR Brooks Brothers white dress shirts. 17-34.

All of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$12 each, or $40 for all four--OR OFFER shipped in CONUS*. The J. Press shirt shown is now sold.










 ​
14) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $9

 

15) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $10

  

16) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $12.

  

17) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $10, or offer.

  

18) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $8

 

*19) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*20) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*21) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*22) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*23) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

24) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $8

 

25) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

26) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pure Cashmere Armani suit!*

Unlikely to interest anyone here, I know, but if you pop over to the Sales Forum I have an unworn pure cashmere Armani suit available, that was previously the property of the Vice-Chairman of a Top 50 Fortune 500 Company!

The link is here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?119149-GRAIL!-PURE-CASHMERE-SUIT-by-Georgio-Armani.-UNWORN-EXQUISITE-LUXURIOUS.-From-the-Vice-Chair-of-a-multibillion-dollar-Top-50-Fortune-500-Company.-Made-in-Italy.-OFFERS-WELCOME!&p=1321842#post1321842


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jacket updates!*

The Unworn Harris Tweed, the lightweight grey BB blazer, the Corbin 3/2 sack from 32rollandrock, and the J.Press guncheck have all been claimed--thank you!

The sleeve-flawed Harris Tweed is on hold.

_*More coming soon!

UPDATE:*__*The BB undershirts, the size 48 BB blazer, the yellow Ben Silver shirt, and the Barbour Bedale have also been claimed.*_


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$35 Troy Shirtmakers Guild OCBD Popover 16.5/33 A real grail find. When I got this it still had the creases from when it was folded. It also had some dust on the front. I have laundered it once, in cold water. It is as close to new as you can get. 



$55 Hickey Freeman Sack 42R The fabric is not tagged, but I am guessing it is Wool with a bit of silk. A very smooth hand to the fabric, with a slub here and there. The coat is a 3 button sack with a center vent. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 42R but measures out generously so please take note of the measurements.....

Chest 23
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 24.75 +1"




$25 Brooks Brothers Charcoal Calvary Twill Trousers 38x31 A great fall pant. Flat front with a plain bottom There is material to let the pants down another inch or so. You could gain about 2" in the waist. There is a minor pull about half down the left leg which I have shown in the last two pics. Not very noticeable but it is there.


----------



## Yuca

Nice popover!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Allen Edmonds Cambridge, Brown Suede, 10D: $60*

I have a pair of AE Cambridge in Brown Suede, size 10D, for sale. They are in excellent shape (worn maybe 20 times) and have a lot of life left in the soles. I have worn them in spite of their being just a bit too big. Now that I have a great pair of Cliftons in brown suede (thanks to Patrick), I'm passing these along. $60 shipped.

Sorry for the poor iPhone pictures.

On the sole there is a stamp that looks like a "W." I'm not sure what this means (I bought them off ebay in pristine condition), but I can't find any defects.

Thank you.


----------



## CMDC

Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted, suit. Fully lined and fully canvased. Made in USA
The color is a greyish/brownish glenplaid with faint blue and burgundy highlights. Outstanding condition

Tagged 39R

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 24.5 + 2
Length BoC: 30

Pants flat front, no cuff: 34 waist; 29 inseam + 2 underneath

$50 conus




























Fair Isle Shetland vest from "The Forecast" of Capitol Hill. I've never come across this place in all my thrifting here, but they offered a nice sweater.
Tagged M
This has had little to no wear. No pilling or misshaping.
20 width; 26 length

*SOLD*



















Joseph A Bank olive flannel trousers. Older vintage. These are unworn as they have yet to be hemmed.
Flat front
32 waist w/36 inches of inseam to work with.

$24 conus



















For the smaller gent, this really nice Turnbull and Asser Sea Island cotton spread collar, French cuff shirt.
15 X 31

$22 conus


----------



## maximar

*Rare two-tone spectator Alden shoes brand new in box 9D in Barrie*









It's in the Sales Forum. Here is a link:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ly-rare-Alden-two-tone-spectator-longwings-9D


----------



## nonartful dodger

Harris Tweed sportcoat from Raleigh's Washington. Very nice weave. Measurements are: Chest 20"x2 Waist 19"x2 Shoulder 17 1/2" Sleeve 25" and Length (fm bottom of collar) 31" 
CONUS $30.00


















































Bill's Khakis 33" wide wale flat front cords for the shorter members. I purchased these in 05 and worn once at a Christmas party with no spills. The marks in the photos are from the hanger clips. Measurements are: Waist 16 1/2" x2 (marked 34, though) Inseam 27"
CONUS $25.00


































Pictures might end up a little large.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now almost free! USA Made raincoat.*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition, from 32rollandrock. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4


----------



## ATL

*Tweeds and things*

I'm about to head out on a week-long vacation to the Pacific Northwest, so if any of you see anything you like, let me know, and I'll try to send it out before I leave on Thursday. If not, it will have to wait for a bit. It will go to ebay once the weather gets a little colder.

And this is not all trad, so I beg your pardon, but I think it's all quality, vintage, tweedish stuff that you guys would think is pretty hip.

These are quick and dirty measurements - most have extra space in the sleeves, for example - so if you're interested in anything, let me know.

Please send best offers. I'm not giving this stuff away, but I don't need to make a huge amount on them, either.

Hickey Freeman tweed suit. Made in 1995. Fully lined with center vent. 2 btns.
Flat-front trousers, front lined to knee.

Tagged size does not match measurements.

P2p: 22.5
Sleeve: 23 (with 1.5 to let out)
Shoulder: 18 ¾
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5

Trouser waist laid flat: 18 ¼ (with 4 to let out)
Inseam: 28 (with 1.5 to let out)
Cuff: 1 ¾

Department store tweed, loomed in Great Britain. 3/2, two sleeve buttons. ¼ lined with a center vent. There are some spots where the lining is coming undone, but that just means you can see the canvas inside! It's a no-name, but quality, piece.

Tagged: 39 R (fits TTS)

P2p: 21
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 17 ¾
Length from bottom of collar: 29 ¾

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631396603414/

This vintage Harris Tweed is heavy and awesome! 3 football buttons with one each on sleeves. Fully lined with center vent. I can't believe this has no flaws.

Tagged: 40 R (fits TTS)

P2p: 20 ¼
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 17 ¼
Length from bottom of collar: 30 ¼

And now, Brooks Brothers &#8230;

2-button, fully-lined, center vent. Made in Israel. 15% cashmere.

Tagged: 38 R

P2p: 20 ¼
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.5

2-button, fully-lined, center vent. Made in Canada.

Tagged: 46 R

P2p: 23 ¼
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 20 ¼
Length: 32

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631396646424/

2 football buttons, fully-lined, center vent. Made in Scotland!

Tagged: 46 R

P2p: 23 ½
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631396615770/


----------



## SeaGriffin

CMDC said:


> Joseph A Bank olive flannel trousers. Older vintage. These are unworn as they have yet to be hemmed.
> Flat front
> 32 inseam w/36 inches of inseam to work with.


Howdy,
How about a waist measurement?


----------



## Danny

Some vintage trousers, Britches Great Outdoors, PRL and English American. The English American trousers were tailored right here in Maryland at the English American factory [which is still there, making custom suits].

All prices shipped CONUS. Slight discount if you buy more than one pair. The English American trousers were custom made for my dad [who is still alive] in 1988, but neither of us fits into these anymore. I am approximating the waist size since they are not tagged [custom].

Britches Great Outdoors, circa late 80s, a very dark brown. Not tagged, but approx 36" waist x 29" inseam. 1.5" cuffs. There ARE SOME STAINS on these, I tried to show them in the photos, I am not sure if they will come out with a washing. They seem to be stains just from sitting for a few years. I am putting them up here in case someone really likes Britches [as I do] and wants to give them a go. $12 shipped.

English American custom. Three pairs of trousers, tailored to the same dimensions, just different colors. A green-gray, a medium gray [thinner, stiffer fabric than the other 2] and a dark gray. Plain fronts. Pockets are off seam 1" at the waist. Approx 36" waist x 29.25" inseam. 1.75" cuffs. All in great shape. Not sure how well you'll be able to judge the color differences in the photos, they are different to some degree. The cut through the leg is fairly slim even though the waist is approx 36". Each pair is $30.

Britches 'Saturdays', in a medium gray herringbone wool. Very nice fabric. Quite a slim cut, probably early 80s I am guessing. Not tagged, but 14.5" across waist when folded. They feel like a 32" waist. 30" inseam. 2" cuffs. In great shape. $30.

A pair of PRL khakis that are in nice shape, but have a couple of minor stains on them [shown]. Pleated front. 35" waist. 28" inseam [not 34" as tagged]. 1.75" cuffs. $12 shipped if anyone wants to give them a try.


----------



## wacolo

The AE Hale. Troy Popover and BB Calvary Twills are all sold. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Fixed. Sorry about that. 32 inch waist.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Tweeds!*

*~39 Reg. JAB 3/2 sack - Grey herringbone tweed*

Size is unmarked but measures about a 39 reg. Partially lined, two-button cuffs, partially lined. Made in USA. You'll probably want to replace the buttons, however, as these are kind of plastickey.
17.5" shoulders - 20.5" pit to pit - 24.75" sleeves - 30.5 BOC









* Asking $35 CONUS*

* ~42 long JAB 3/2 sack tweed*
Another made in USA JAB piece. A lighter brown tweed with lots of blue in the weave. Partially lined, two button cuff. 
19" shoulders - 22.5" pit to pit - 27" sleeves - 33.5" BOC
This is a relist - tried to sell this in the off-season. Apparently no one is looking to buy tweed in May!









* Asking $40*

* ~44 long Corbin for Logan's of Midway sack tweed.*
Another relist. Made in USAThis is a beautiful tweed - one of my three favorite tweeds I have ever come across. The colors and the weave are gorgeous, and if this was a touch smaller I would absolutely not be selling it. Partially lined, three button cuff. 
19" shoulders - 23" pit to pit - 25.5" sleeves (+1) - 32" BOC









* Asking $45 CONUS*

*~42 regular Hunt Club Clothiers 3/2 sack tweed*
This is made in the USA from the local Hunt Club trad shop in Cincinnati, Ohio. Partially lined with two-button cuffs.
18.5" shoulders - 22" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+1) - 31" BOC









*Asking $40 CONUS*

* Brooks Brothers silk foulard pocket square*


*Asking $15 or $10 with any jacket.

Bill's Seersucker M2P's
Measure 35" waist, 31.5" inseam. Uncuffed. These don't look to have been worn much if at all - in great condition.
*









*Asking $45 CONUS*

*Brooks Brothers White Point Collar Shirt - 16 x 33*
Slim fit, non-iron








*Asking $24 CONUS*


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS!!*_

$45-->$35-->$25 Sebago Penny Loafers Made in Maine, USA 9D The uppers are in very good shape and lots of life left to the soles and heels. There is a ding to the back quarter of the left shoe. I have shown it in the last pic.
https://postimage.org/


$65-->$55 Alden 935 10.5D Some creasing to the uppers but no significant dings to speak of.

$55-->$45 Royal Tweed by Cheaney 9.5D Domestic sizing on these. Again, gently worn. Some creasing and some wear to the soles, but nothing too bad. No shoe trees with these.

$55-->$45 Alden for Jos A Bank 10.5D A great pair of basic black dress shoes. No major issues. A little wear to the uppers and the soles have lots of life left.

$40-->$30 Sebago Campsides 10D Made in USA Brown Nubuck. Good shape overall. A classic for sure!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Woman's Burberry Trenchcoat*

As a quick head's up, I'll be posting a woman's Burberry trenchcoat soon, in navy. This is the standard 51/49 blend shell, with an all-wool liner zip-out Burberry plaid liner. It was Made in England, and, with the exception of minor wear to the leather buckles, is in excellent condition. It's a size 8 Long. Price will be around $125 or offer! 

*Preemptive PMs are welcome!* 

_*Update: In other news, the striped Harris Tweed and the Grail plaid tweed 3/2 sack have both been claimed--thank you!*_


----------



## wacolo

$50 shipped CONUS Made in USA Converse Chuck Taylor All-Star High Tops Size 13 Worn very little if any. Virtually no marks on the soles and the uppers are very clean.


----------



## CMDC

*DROP...*



CMDC said:


> Here's something you won't find anymore...
> 
> New with tags Lands End Made in USA Chamois Shirt in khaki
> 
> Tagged XL
> 
> 17/17.5 x 35
> 
> *$21 conus*


----------



## CMDC

*DROP...*



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers guncheck 2 button sport coat, darted
> Excellent condition, like new. Fully lined
> Tagged 42R
> Blue and yellow highlights through the pattern
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 25 + 1.5
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> *$40 conus*


----------



## TweedyDon

Please note that Art's two jackets, above, are from JAB when it was good--so don't pass 'em up just because they're JAB!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks Tweedy!


----------



## bandwich

dexconstruct said:


> *Southwick Grey 3/2 Sack Suit ~38S - $60 >>> $50 shipped*
> 
> This is a great suit in a staple color. It features two button cuffs, and a hook center vent. The pants are flat front and cuffed. If anyone is interested in this Southwick, there are three more in the same size that I can pick up.
> 
> Jacket
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 19.75 inches
> Shoulder: 18.25 inches
> Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 22.5 inches
> Length (BOC): 28.5 inches
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist: 16.5
> Inseam: 29
> Outseam: 39
> Rise: 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *Black Watch Tartan Dinner Jacket by Alexandre ~44S- $50 >>> $40 shipped*
> 
> This Black Watch dinner jacket was made by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It is undarted, with a silk shawl lapel, one button closure, and no vents. The jacket is in excellent condition, except for that the buttons will likely need to be replaced. There are no stains or holes in the fabric.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 22.75 inches
> Shoulder: 20 inches
> Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 23.25 inches
> Length (BOC): 29.75*
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End Green Oxford 17.5-32 - $12 shipped*
> 
> Excellent condition.
> 
> Neck: 17.5 inches
> Armpit to Armpit: 26 inches
> Shoulder: 21 inches
> Length: 33 inches
> Sleeve: 33 inches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Surcingle Tie - $9 shipped
> 
> *Are you trad enough? The tie is a little worn, but its not like you would be wearing this for business anyway.
> *
> 
> 
> **Eddie Bauer Wool Plaid Tie - $9 shipped
> 
> *Excellent condition.
> 
> Length: 58 inches
> Width: 3.5 inches
> *
> 
> 
> **Brooks Brothers Striped Repp - $9 shipped
> 
> *Excellent condition.
> 
> Length: 56 inches
> Width: 3 1/8 inches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Sebago Docksides 15 M - $25 shipped
> 
> These are in great condition, they look to have barely been worn.
> 
> *


*

Hey dexconstruct,*
*Your inbox is full but I'm interested in the sack suit. Will try PM'ing again shortly.*


----------



## wacolo

$42 Orvis Made in USA Tweed 44L. Two Button, Three Patch Pockets, Single Vent, BiSwing Back, and Elbow Patches. Great condition and a very healthy weight to it. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 44L but here are the measurements.....
Chest 24.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve 24
Length BOC 32



$35 shipped conus. Bills Flannel Lined M1- 35x29 The pants are cuffed. Give them an 8/10. No stains to speak of and everything is secure if a bit wrinkled. These are mine. The M1 just doesn't work for me. I wore them a number of times and laundered them at home.

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/919007.jpg/


$45 42R Corbin Sportcoat Made in USA A black and white glen plaid with a Blue and Brown windowpane. No holes or stains. Close to a three season weight, but perhaps leans just a bit heavier. Good shoulders and fully lined. Single Vented. My size is an estimate based on these measurements......
Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 25.25


----------



## dkoernert

Interest check before they go to the 'bay. Anyone want a pair of Alden for BB Shell PTB's? Size 10.5 C. Looking to get $110 shipped CONUS. Uppers are in pretty good condition, and soles seem to have plenty of life.

*SOLD *


----------



## swb120

*PRICES REDUCED. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*SHIRTS:*
*4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts, sz 17-34, 17.5-34* in excellent to like new condition:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

Asking *$20 shipped per shirt CONUS; $75 for all four.*









        

*Beautiful Brooks Brothers OCBD (white) and pinpoint cotton button-down (blue & white stripe) shirts, size 16.5-32*, in excellent condition. Made in USA. Unlined collars, beautiful collar rolls. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS per shirt*.









   

Two *Lacoste long-sleeve polos, size 4*, in excellent condition. One in a deep navy, one in lighter navy with yellow stripes. *Asking $28 shipped per shirt; $50 for both.*









 

*Lacoste polo, sz. 6, in light green*. In very good condition. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.

 

*SUITS & SPORTCOATS:*
*Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. Asking *$55 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

*Lovely Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with faint tan/yellow lines, tagged 42R* (check measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA. *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*.

Chest: 43-44 
Waist: 41 
Length: 30.5 
Sleeves: 25 (1.5 to let out) 
Shoulders: 18.5

*H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R.* 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA.

Asking *$35 shipped.*

Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:








    

*Beautiful Brooks Brothers "BrooksLinen" linen 3/2 sack sportcoat, tagged size 48XL, in RED!* (see measurements) Yes, Johnny Carson, this is for you! The real deal: patch pockets, lovely natural shoulders, center vent, MOP buttons, 1/4 lined. It's in outstanding condition, and perfect for the end of summer/early fall. If it were my size, it would never see the Exchange...it's awesome. NOTE: the photos make the red look lighter & more washed out, but in person, it's a rich, deeper red.

*Asking $65 shipped CONUS*.

Chest: 25.5
Waist: 23.5
Length: 34
Shoulders: 19.75
Sleeves: 26.75 (2" to let out)









     

*TROUSERS:*
*Vineyard Vines wide-whale cords, tagged size 42, in British tan*. Flat front, cuffed. Like new. Waist: 43" (2" to let out); Inseam: 32", with 1 1/4" cuffs and 1" add't to let out. *Asking $20 shipped CONUS.*

 

*Bills Khaki's M2P, tagged sz 38, in British tan*. Pleated, cuffed. In excellent condition. Waist: 38 (2" to let out); Inseam: 28.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1" add't to let out. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.

  

*SHOES:*
*Allen Edmonds "Walden" loafers, size 7*, in excellent condition. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS.*









   

*Alden for Brooks Brothers black tassel calf loafers, size 8D*, in excellent condition. Uppers are in great condition. Lots of life left in the original soles; heels have been replaced. Model 660.

*Asking $70 shipped CONUS.*









   

*Black tassel loafers, sz 9.5D, in good condition*. Model 660. Aberdeen last. Uppers in very good condition (save one scratch on the left toe - see pic); soles & heels have been replaced. Retail for $452.

*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*.









    

*Tan tassel loafers, sz 9.5D, in fair condition*. Model 610. Uppers in good condition; soles & heels have been replaced. Retail for $450.

*Asking $45 shipped CONUS*.









    

*Church's "Chester" black calf wingtips, size 10C*, in good condition. Insoles show a good deal of wear; soles and heels are been replaced; uppers in good condition, with some slight scuffing at toe (see pic). It's difficult to make out the size, but it appears to read "10C" and holding them up to a pair of AE 10's, they are the exact same length. [these would be a great candidate for recrafting from B.Nelson's: https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/]

*Asking $60 shipped CONUS.*









    

*TOPCOATS/TRENCHCOATS*
*US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking *$55 shipped *(+5 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/img5685b.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img5684i.jpg/

*ACCESSORIES*
*NWT Pantherella Over-The-Calf (OTC) cotton argyle socks, made in England*, in a variety of colors. All are *size Regular, which Pantherella states is for shoe sizes 8-11* (for reference, I wear a size 10D in Aldens and these fit perfectly; I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me).

I only have one pair of each of 1, 4-10, two pairs of 2 & 3. Please indicate by number which one(s) you wish to claim.

*Asking $20 shipped per pair ($22 if shipping west of Chicago).*










*Nos. 1-4 (from left)* 









*Nos. 5-7 [Nos 5&7 are CLAIMED]* 









*Nos. 8-10 [No. 8 is CLAIMED]*


----------



## jpmorris

First post. Ok, so im an active member of the thrift bragging thread over at StyleForum, and have looked at this thread in the past. However, I myself, am not trad, or a trad however that should be phrased, but realize that some items I find would be more appreciated over here, and on SF i've enjoyed building reciprocal clothing relationships and hope to do the same here. With that said, I hope someone wants this. 



44R Hopsack, single vent, signature buttons, more recent inner label. Perfect condition, can provide measurements and better pictures if any of you guys are interested! Shoot me an offer, and if you'd like ask over on the SF thrift thread and you'll hear that im a regular contributor and have completed many many sales and trades with the guys other there. Also, I know there is some overlap, so if one of my SF brethren would speak to my legitimacy I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$30-->$25 B.D. Baggies Pink Uni-Stripe Popover 16.5 Made in USA. Sure wish this was about 3 sizes smaller. What you see is what you get. Clean all over. Tagged as a 16.5 and measures 26.5" at the chest and 19" at the shoulders.




$25 Corbin USA Flat front Charcoal Flannel pants 36x34.5 Classic gray flannel pants. Flat Front with a cuff. Clean inside and out.

$25 Majer Brown Windowpane Trousers 36x31 Made in USA Double Forward Pleats and Cuffed. Three season weight to the material. The horizontal stripe is a dark teal and the vertical is a medium blue/ Clean inside and out.


$50-->$45 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44. The sweater measures 22.5" at the chest. Beautiful condition. A tight weave and very soft.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Makers must iron yellow ocbd
Unlined collar. Made in USA

15.5 x 34

$20 conus


----------



## Sully

*Price Drop
$100 Shipped CONUS*


Sully said:


> Alden 965
> All Weather Walkers
> Norwegian-Toe Bluchers
> 10 1/2 B


----------



## CMDC

^That's a steal for those AWWs. Somebody grab those. Remember, size down a 1/2 size on the Barrie last.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hunt Club tweed from above is claimed.


----------



## workthatwedo

Is this trad enough for this thread?
Answer is... claimed!


----------



## Claybuster

I am looking for bow ties. I bought my first one at BB summer clearance this past weekend and I love it. 

Danny


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

*Summer Cleaning*

I'm offering up 2 BB navy blazers and 2 pairs of Polo trousers. All prices include USPS priority shipping and delivery confirmation. Please PM me if interested.

1. Brooks Brothers navy blazer (darted) with golden fleece buttons and made of Loro Piana fabric. Asking $50.

Chest: 21.5"
Waste: 20"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 32"



















2. Brooks Brothers navy blazer (darted) with unusual gold buttons. Asking $45.

Chest: 22"
Waste: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 33"



























3. Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker trousers (pleated and cuffed). Asking $20.

Waste (across): 17"
Length: 31"
Hem width (across): 9"


















4. Polo Ralph Lauren charcoal grey wool trousers (pleated and cuffed). Asking $25.

Waste (across): 17.5
Length: 31"
Hem width (across): 10"


----------



## CMDC

Another Drop...



CMDC said:


> Here's something you won't find anymore...
> 
> New with tags Lands End Made in USA Chamois Shirt in khaki
> 
> Tagged XL
> 
> 17/17.5 x 35
> 
> *$19 conus
> *


----------



## CMDC

Further Drop...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers guncheck 2 button sport coat, darted
> Excellent condition, like new. Fully lined
> Tagged 42R
> Blue and yellow highlights through the pattern
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 25 + 1.5
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> *$37 conus*


----------



## AMProfessor

Fall is coming! Time to break out those wool ties!
All the ties below are 100% new and from Brooks Brothers. $30 each.

















More, including some repps and solids, can be found at this listing:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...4-Brand-new-Brooks-Brothers-ties.-New-listing!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*END OF SUMMER CLEARANCE!*

OK, going to try to clear out everything I have listed that hasn't sold yet. I want to unload this stuff before I start listing some really great fall/winter gear. Of course, there will be discounts applied to multiple purchases! Load up, fellas!

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue and Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
(I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
*TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green Plaid Madras*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Blue and Purple Checked Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Gordon(?) Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few of times; still crisp
Locker loop; Round bottom; 100% Egyptian Cotton; Made in British Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15-1/2*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*LONG SLEEVE SHIRTS*

*********************************************
*Vintage BrooksGate Tattersall*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
Due to label fading, I can't verify the fabric, but I'm thinking it is a cotton/poly blend; it's a coarser
weave, but it has a retro kind of look. If it were my size, I'd keep it, just for the nostalgia factor!
Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
*TAGGED: 15x32*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22.5"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5x35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*********************************************
*Polo by Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*TIES*

**********************************************
*Polo by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*

Click to enlarge


*56" x 4"* VG Condition, but definitely needs some steaming
Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
*PRICE: $10 > $8*

**********************************************
*Lauren by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*

Click to enlarge


*56" x 3.75"* VG Condition
Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
*PRICE: $10 > $8*

*JACKETS*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

*********************************************
*Tweeds & Weeds Brown Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a brown based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 2 Button Cuffs;
Half Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 23"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30 > $25*

*********************************************
*Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30 > $25*

*PANTS*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Chinos - Size 36 Long*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*As-New Condition*; These appear to be unwashed, unworn.
100% Cotton; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36 Long*
Waist: 37", Flat Front
Inseam: 35" +1"; Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
Slant front pockets; right rear welt pocket/left rear button-through flap pocket
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Golden Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; Very light wear, still has tag stitching
No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in China, Fabric Woven in France
*TAGGED: 36 x 32*
Waist: 37", Flat Front
Inseam: 32" +1"; Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
*PRICE: $30 > $25*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; Very light wear; had some grime on the cuffs, hit it with
some brown soap and washed them - now they are clean!
Nice heavy twill; No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 36 x 34*
Waist: 37", Double reverse pleats
Inseam: 33.5"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"; No cuffs
5 Belt loops
Front On-Seam Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
*PRICE: $30 > $25*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren "Andrew" Chinos in Red - Size 36*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 31",
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 42x30*
Waist: 43"
Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

*SHOES*

*********************************************
*Sebago Handsewn Classic Beef Roll Loafers, Size 11.5 B*

Click pics for larger view.

*SIZE 11.5 B* Antique Brown (I think...); Unlined, Corrected Grain
Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. There's a few minor
scuffs, which should come right out with a buffing. No cracks or cuts,
but there are some small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show
normal wear, right heel a bit more worn than the left, but plenty of life left.
Add a little work with some sole and edge dressing, and you'll have a nice pair
of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases!*


----------



## CMDC

If you're in the 44L range and have a liking for tweed sacks, stay tuned as I've got two beauties coming up. Also a slew of BB shirts in various sizes.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks for looking!

$SOLD Made in USA Sero Parliament Poplin 15/34 Great condition 100% Cotton. 22" pit to pit and 17.5" at the shoulders.

$17 Made in USA Troy Shirtmakers Guild 15.5/34 Pale Yellow Pinpoint Buttondown Great Condition. 22.5" pit to pit and 18" at the shoulders.

$SOLD Made in USA Hathaway Private Stock Ecru BD 15.5/34 Great Condition. 22.5" pit to pit and 18" at the shoulders.

$SOLD Made in USA BB Pinpoint Red Stripe BD 16/34 Great Condtion. 26" pit to pit and 18.5" at the shoulders.

$17 Made in the USA Pink BB OCBD 16/34 Great Condition 26" pit to pit and 18" at the shoulders

$SOLD Brooks Brothers OCBD 17/34 Clean all over and Made in USA.

$25 BB Green Gingham Sportshirt Medium. Tailored Fit and NonIron. I picked this up for myself and immediately found a PRL that worked better. There is a gold dead sheep on the chest also. Great condition. 21.75" pit to pit and 18.5" at the shoulders

$35 Bills Khakis M1P Houndstooth Windowpane Trousers 34/29 They need a proper press, but that is about it. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" is turned under the hem for lengthening or maybe the addition of a hem.

$35 Ben Silver English Drills 37/29 Pretty much like the Bills above. Super Clean. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" under the hem.

$15 NWT Jacobs Roberts Authentic English Regimental Tie The color in the closeup of the tag is accurate. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Here we go. Some really nice things tonight. This will probably be it for the weekend...

Get both tweeds for $80 conus

Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack. This is a beauty in a big houndstooth.
Fully lined. Outstanding condition w/little wear
Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26.5 +2

$50 conus




























Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in dark blue herringbone
Tagged 44L
Fully lined. Outstanding condition w/little wear

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +2

$50 conus




























Here's a unique older ocbd in a pattern you don't see offered anymore.

Brooks Brothers Makers yellow must iron ocbd w/double blue stripe
Made in USA. Unlined collar
Tagged 17 x 36 but measures 16.5 x 35.5

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue bengal stripe pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers light blue glenplaid w/red and black striping pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers and Merchants Egyptian cotton spread collar dress shirt
Blue w/white stripe. Made in USA
17 x 35 slim fit

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers light green supima ocbd
Tagged XL. Measures 17 x 36

$22 conus


----------



## dkoernert

Who wants some watch straps??

All but 1 were purchased brand new from The Knottery, and have had pretty limited wear. 18mm, with silver hardware, all NATO. *SOLD *(pending payment) for the lot.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining items!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, despite the already-low prices, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*
1) COUNTRY TWEED--Three Patch Pockets, throat latch, elbow patches!*

This is a really lovely, functional, country tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this was made in the USA--shockingly, for Stafford, although looking back into the past even Stafford made some great items. It features the ever-desirable three patch pockets, a fully functional throat latch, and suede elbow patches. It has four leather-covered buttons on each sleeve, and two for front closure. It has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition--the throat latch has clearly never been used, and the elbow patches are unscuffed.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










      

*
2) Land's End Baby Alpaca and Lambswool jacket*

This is a lovely jacket to carry you into Fall! The cloth is lovely--a lovely light green with a small overcheck in tan and chestnut, cut from 95% baby alpaca and 5% lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and a beautiful drape. It is fully lined in Bemberg, features four kissing sleeve buttons, and a single vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4










   

*3) Land's End lambswool jacket*

Another lovely jacket to carry you through the dying days of summer and into the early Fall--and then into Spring on the other side of winter!--this is cut from wonderfully soft 100% lambswool, in a lovely slate grey with chestnut overcheck. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 42, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










   

*4) TERRIFIC heavier plaid tweed by Polo--Made in the USA*

This jacket is Ralph Lauren at his Anglophile best! Cut from middling-heavy tweed, this would be at home in an English pub or the Harvard-Yale game... which is just what the Anglophile trad. would want! The plaid features a lovely overcheck of forest green and rooster-comb red, and is wonderfully bold without being overpowering. This jacket is fully lined, hald canvassed, and features a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










     

*5) BEAUTIFUL plaid jacket in lambswool, from Land's End!*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket--if it were just a hair smaller it wouldn't be here, as I'd have claimed it! I can't really describe adequately the loveliness of the plaid, so please do look at my close-ups of it on the sleeve. The jacket is cut from lambswool, and has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a single vent. It was Made in the USA. There is a single pinprick in the lining at the centre back, otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Asking $35, or offer.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 3/4










    

*6) Heavy Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone.*

This is Harris Tweed as it should be--thick, heavy, and ready to watch a rugby match in the pouring rain before going to the pub.... Or in this jacket you could play rugby in the rain before going to the pub! Cut from a classic Harris tweed pattern of alternating bands of herringbone and birdsfoot with a very subtle vertical periwinkle blue stripe, this lovely jacket was made by Jos. A. Bank back when they rivaled Brooks. Made in the USA this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons and has a single centre vent. It does however have three small areas of weakness in the fabric, which can just be seen in the sleeve shot. These could be ignored, or else easily rewoven--my guess is that they were there from its weaving. Because of these, this jacket is just in Very Good/Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   
  

*7) Vintage 3/2 summer sack in RARE Shadowplaid!*

The last vintage shadowplaid jackets that I had vanished in under an hour from being posted, so if this is your size, grab it quickly!

This is a beautiful vintage 3/2 sack jacket in what is almost certainly lightweight wool. The shadowplaid is lovely; dark, rich, and very subtle--just what you'd want in a jacket of this sort! It appears to be half-canvassed and is half-lined, with a centre rear vent. It features the classic two button cuffs, and while its country of origin is not noted it is almost certainly Made in the USA in the Mad Men era.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*A) EXQUISITE BESPOKE JACKETS with tons of handwork and surgeon's cuffs!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

And these jackets certainly live up to this adjective. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Before moving to describe the first set of jackets individually, I should note that in addition to these I also have a set of "transitional" jackets (ie., to move between summer and autumn, and then Winter to Spring) from the same chap, and a set of heavier jackets, too. I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same source. I will be listing these later this month, moving into September.

Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, and, as always, already include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Despite teh low initial prices, OFFERS ARE STILL VERY WELCOME, especially for two or more of these beauties!

*PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​*

*8) BEAUTIFUL lightweight poplin-esque jacket*

Another wonderful jacket, boasting full handwork throughout! This is a wonderful summer jacket, and is in beautiful condition. It does, however, have a tiny line of pickholes from restitching under the lapels; this was the result of a request by the original owner to alter the hang of the jacket to improve the lapel roll--and the results here were wonderful! There is also a very small snag in the lining around the middle of the back, the result of a careless discarding of the jacket onto a displayed trout-fly while the original owner was engrossed in examining fishing tackle. because of these character marks, this wonderful jacket is only *$28, or lower offer.* It is, of course, otehrwise in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2








    

*9) STUNNING blue jacket, the colour of a perfect clear Scottish sky in high summer.*

There's a lovely story behind this jacket; the owner having been taken with the beauty of a perfectly blue sky over St Andrews while approaching the city from Straithkinness side to golf (the best way to approach the city from Leuchars' train station, rather than entering the back way by the new university museum, that takes you in by the Links, as this way you get to see the medieval city with its church and university spires and the Bay laid out before you when you crest the hill on the Straithkinness road) , he wanted a jacket cut in the same blue... and so this was later made!

Naturally, this is the same exquisite quality as the others, and is in excellent condition. My pictures fail completely to capture the blue beauty of this jacket; this is more "Light Peter Rabbit's Jacket Blue", rather than slate grey. My apologies!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 1/2








     

*10) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*

A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*11) Polo University Jacket--Made in Canada. Wool/silk blend.*

This is wonderful! Half-canvassed and beautifully cut from a lovely miniature herringbone in ivory cream, this lovely jacket was made in Canada for Ralph Lauren Polo University. The fabric is a 52/48 blend of silk and wool, and drapes beautifully. It is subtly darted, has a single vent, and is half-lined. It does have one very minor flaw--a small blemish on the middle of the outer left sleeve, as shown. This will no doubt come out with dry-cleaning. Otherwise, this lovely jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 42T, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33










     

*12) Brooks Brothers Made to Measure Classic Navy Blazer--for a larger trad!
*
From Brooks Brothers' Made to measure department, this classic navy blazer was Union Made in the USA in 2000. Rather than being cut from standard navy wool cloth, this is cut from a slightly heavier, richer, cloth, which appears to be doeskin. As such,l it's a step above the usual Brooks blazers! It's fully canvassed, half-lined, and features a single center vent. One of the three cuff buttons is chipped, as shown, but this could either easily be replaced or else you could convert it to a two-button cuff on both sides. Other than this, it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2) 
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4










    

*13) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Ticket pocket, side vents, throat latch, elbow patches....*

This is perfect for the Anglophile! Half-canvassed and half-lined this lovely jacket has a wealth of Anglophilic details--a functional ticket pocket, an ornamental throat latch, side vents, suede elbow patches, leather-covered football buttons, and a lovely lapel swell! The tweed is also absolutely lovely, being a classic grey and white herringbone with vertical stripes of periwinkle and tan, and in a fabric with a decent but not overbearing heft to it. This jacket is in excellent condition, with the only minor flaw being a small (1/4") rip in the lining by the corner of the right-hand interior chest pocket--an easy fix! Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence I'm

*asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29










     

*14) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket*

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name as is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










   

*15) BEAUTIFUL British Harris Tweed!*

This is absolutely WONDERFUL, and I'm seriously disappointed that it's not my size... mainly because this sort of Harris tweed fabric is my absolute favourite--a lovely dense herringbone weave with feathered colours of heather, lichen, moss, chestnut, and bracken--akll the lovely earth tones that are redolent of the Hebrides where this fabric was woven!

The jacket itself is a wonderfully British cut, with twin vents and subtle darting. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition--except for a small chip on one of the right-hand sleeve buttons. (As easy fix--replace, or turn the cuffs into two button cuffs.) Given the beauty of the tweed, the condition of the jacket, and the lovely cut, this is a steal at

*just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 41/42, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30










  

*17) NOW ALMOST FREE! 44S Made in USA Raincoat--with its own pouch!*

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition. Not a trench, but a Balmacaan raincoat, this is a terrifically rare and unusual coat. First, it's designed so that it can be folded up into its own pouch, making it ideal to keep in a suitcase or backpack when a bulkier coat would be difficult to tote around. (I must confess the mechanics of this folding elude me, but it's clear that this can be done, somehow, and would make this a very, very useful coat to have!) Second, this coat--while without a doubt a man's garment, being tagged a 44S and with the appropriate button pattern--was made in the USA by the ILGWU--the first man's coat I've seen that was made by a woman's Union.

This coat is unlined, and lightweight. It has a single hook vent at the rear, lapped seams thoughout, and a concealed placket. This coat is also in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal as

*just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve (measured on underseam): 16 
Length (BOC): 40 3/4


----------



## Dingus

*WTB: Nice 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer 44 R*

If anyone has a nice true 3/2 wool navy blazer around 44R, let me know the deal. It's the one item of clothing that seems to elude me and I refuse to cave and buy a new one.

Approximate measurements desired:
S2S: 19
P2P: 23
Sl: 24.5
Length: 31.5


----------



## LouB

Just received a nice pair of pants from wacolo, along with a bonus gift. Thanks!


----------



## efdll

LouB said:


> Just received a nice pair of pants from wacolo, along with a bonus gift. Thanks!


And I got US made Weejuns with bonus gift as well, a tie that was exactly my taste. Thanks Wacolo!


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN BARBOUR Beauchamp Travel Jacket. Size SMALL. Just $85 boxed & shipped in CONUS! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

This beautiful and UNWORN Barbour Beauchamp Travel Jacket is just perfect for late Summer, early Fall and then Spring, since it is far lighter weight that Barbour's traditional waxed cotton coats. It's also waterproof and breathable, as Barbour themselves note!

Cut similarly to the classic Border, this features two bellows pockets--with a nice cut-away to under the bellows flap fop ease of access--and two zippered "handwarmer" pockets at the sides. It also features a tattersall lining in the top half, and a mesh lining for the lower part, as well as two zippered internal pockets, one horizontal and one vertical. The cuffs are adjustable using the poppered straps, and this fastens with Barbour's traditional combination of a zipper (with a large Barbour ring pull) and popper snaps, all of which feature the Barbour logo. This jacket also features a corduroy collar which is underlined with the same tattersall check as the lining. The bellows pockets and the internal pockets are lined in the same material. The shell is a absolutely lovely vibrant grass green--the colour is best shown in the pictures which also feature the lining.

This Barbour was purchased, tried on one indoors with tags removed, and then stored.

As such, it's an absolute steal at *just $85, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*This is a (rare) size Small; it measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 35 (raglan sleeves; and remember, the sleeves of a coat should be longer than shirt sleeves!)
Length from BOC: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

Not trad. at all, but these items in the Sales Forum might interest someone here:

STUNNING Cantarelli jacket with a perfect lapel roll:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...h!-OFFERS-VERY-WELCOME!&p=1323539#post1323539

BEAUTIFUL Ralph Lauren blazer with suede trim, in Loro Piana camelhair:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?119246-BEAUTIFUL-and-poss.-UNWORN-Blazer-cut-by-Ralph-from-Loro-Piana-Camelhair!-Sz.-44R.&p=1323540#post1323540

*C**oming tomorrow*: Lots and lots and lots of trad jackets--and a three-piece tweed suit, roughly 36 -38R!


----------



## nonartful dodger

Drop in prices, so I can open up some space.



nonartful dodger said:


> Harris Tweed sportcoat from Raleigh's Washington. Very nice weave. Measurements are: Chest 20"x2 Waist 19"x2 Shoulder 17 1/2" Sleeve 25" and Length (fm bottom of collar) 31"CONUS $30.00 $22.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill's Khakis 33" wide wale flat front cords for the shorter members. I purchased these in 05 and worn once at a Christmas party with no spills. The marks in the photos are from the hanger clips. Measurements are: Waist 16 1/2" x2 (marked 34, though) Inseam 27"
> CONUS $25.00 DROP to $18.00 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures might end up a little large.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Footwear for fall

First, a pair of vintage Irish Setter boots by Red Wing. When I brought these to the counter, the sales person said those are really cool, they're from 1974. How do you know that, I asked. I took them out of their original box when I put them on the shelf. At my request, he checked the back, but the box was gone. The boots, however, are beautiful. They are marked size 9, and I suspect that this is a medium width: I wear an 8.5D and the width feels fine on my foot, but they are a tad long on my foot. There is a shallow cut on the toe of the left boot, pictured, as well as a gouge, also pictured, but these are cosmetic flaws only. 511 is embossed in the leather just below "Red Wing" at the outer top of the left boot to denote the model. The soles are in great condition--first time I've seen heel taps on work boots. SOLD












I also have a pair of vintage Irish Setters by Red Wing in 11, narrow, that I will be posting later today. Please PM with interest.

Next, a pair of chukkas, made in Italy for J. Crew. These ones are like new--no sign of wear to the soles, stickers denoting leather materials still attached to inside of these boots at the ankles and clearly readable. If these were worn five times, I'd be shocked. Very high quality, with no flaws. Size 9.5 in medium. $65 CONUS













Next, some NWT luxury cream-colored trousers, flat front with side adjusters, 40 waist, 85 percent wool, 15 percent cashmere, fully lined. These are made in France by Bernard Zins, the price tag says $495. Unhemmed and never worn. Your chance to own bona fide luxury trousers for the ridiculously low price of SOLD


----------



## hooker4186

Hi Guys,

I have some trad and trad-esque items for sale that I've accumulated over the past while - most of these are items I've shrunk out of in the past few years. All prices include shipping by USPS flat rate to CONUS.

If you need additional pictures or measurements please give a shout. PM for Paypal details.

Oxxford Oswentia sport coat in a very small club check - *$55*
Colors are a black, blue and grey. Quarter lined, single vent. Plastic buttons. Tagged a 42R - measurements are here:
P2P - 22.5
Length - 32"
S2S - 19"
Sleeve - 25"

Photos:

































Oxxford Kenilworth in a brown/tan weave - *$60*
The fabric on this is very interesting - sort of shlubby - not sure of the actual fabric content as I couldn't find a tag so I'm assuming it's wool. I believe the buttons are horn but am not an expert. Also quarter lined, single vent. Tagged a 40R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 17.75"
Sleeve - 24"









































Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50*
This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 18.5"
Sleeve - 24"

































Freeman's Sporting Club Shacket- *$SOLD*









Ralph Lauren Purple Label Shirt - $*50*
Beautiful blue and white shirt, fabric has a subtle herringbone weave to it. 100% cotton made in Italy, MoP buttons. Flat bottom hem. Tagged size Large. 
RLPL Shirt -
P2P - 23"
Length - 32.5"
S2S - 19.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"

















Canali Blue Linen Shirt - $*SOLD*
Gorgeous sky blue linen with flecks of white. Plastic Canali branded buttons. Tagged Medium but is much bigger. Perfect for the last few days of summer heat. 
P2P - 23.5
Length - 34"
S2S - 21" 
Sleeve - 24.5"


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$30 H.I.S. Madras Sportcoat 38R This coat is clean with no stains or holes. Fully lined with a center vent. 2 Buttons. The shoulders are unpadded, thought the sleeve head has a bit of structure.
Chest 20
Shoulders 17
Sleeve 24.5
Length BOC 29.5





$45 Lands' End Harris Tweed 40R I bought this for myself as a salesmans sample. 2 Buttons and a center vent. The Lands End tag has been removed but you can still make out where it was. I wore it 5 or 6 times. It was probably made by Hardwick. Tagged as a 40R, but please check the measurements......
Chest 21.5
Shoulders 18.75
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30.5



$40 Corbin Made in USA Sportcoat 42R A fantastic piece from Corbin. 2 Button and a center vent. Fully Lined and canvassed. A medium weight tweed for the upcoming fall. No holes or stains. 

Chest 22
Shoulders 19.25
Sleeve 24.75 +1.5
Length BOC 30.5





$22 Troy Shirtmakers Guild OCBD 15/33 Clean with no issues. Tagged as 2-ply Cotton Cambridge Oxford.



$30 The Andover Shop Royal Oxford Dress shirt 17.5/38 Has a Gitman Gold tag on the placket. It is not sized, so it may have been a custom. Clean with no issues. Please note these measurements.....
Neck 17.5
Shoulders 21
Sleeve from middle of back 37.75


----------



## datsunfan

*Drop on 1960's wool overcoat*

Drop on the overcoat



datsunfan said:


> Black and brown overcoat by unknown maker. The only tag in this coat is an ACWA Union tag from the 1962-1976 (has red numbers so it is from the early part of that period). Measures to a 40S. I wear a 42S(19" shoulder, 24.5 sleeve, 22.5" chest) and the coat fits me pretty well over just a shirt. The shell material feels like wool. Front pockets are lined with a material that feels and looks like it could be a jersey fabric. Split raglan shoulders with very little if any padding. 3 button front. Zip-out lining with pass through to the 2 exterior pockets. Many more photos here.
> 
> *Price $40 shipped CONUS. Will ship internationally at cost minus $15.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> width at middle button: 23.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Vent length: 13"
> Weight with lining is about 3.5 lbs


----------



## TweedyDon

*Update on shirts and trousers!*

*Updates!*

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*3) BB short-sleeve button down.* Beautiful pale pink! Size 16. This does have a tiny pinhead mark on the front, as shown, hence asking just $8.

 

*4) Land's End short sleeve plaid shirt. *Size M. (15 - 15.5) Asking $8.

 

*6) Ben Silver blue checked shirt. *Lighter weight cloth than (5), but still beautiful! Size 17.5-34. Asking $22, or offer.

  

*7) J. Press blue and white striped shirt*. A trad. classic! Size 17-35. Asking $22, or offer.

 

*8) Brooks Bros. blue OCBD. *Made in USA. Asking $16, or offer.

 

*9-13) FOUR Brooks Brothers white dress shirts. 17-34.*

All of these shirts are in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn very, very sparingly. The Brooks Brothers shirts are all identical, and are *$12 each, or $40 for all four--OR OFFER shipped in CONUS*. The J. Press shirt shown is now sold.










 ​
14) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $8

 

15) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $9

  

16) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $10

  

17) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $9, or offer.

  

18) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $7

 

*19) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*20) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*21) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*22) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*23) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

24) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $8

 

25) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

26) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $7

  

*
Trousers*

*2) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*

These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $16 > 14, or offer.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)

  

3) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $16, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*4) Brooks Brothers khakis*

Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Asking just $14, or offer.

Tagged 37/34. but runs shorter.
Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 7/8 (+1)

 

*5) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*6) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## dkoernert

This morning, the seat blew out of the trousers of my beloved (thrifted) Corneliani navy suit. Does anyone have a navy suit in 42R, to pass on to someone in need? I'm hoping to spend under $100.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here we go. Some really nice things tonight. This will probably be it for the weekend...
> 
> Get both tweeds for $75 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack. This is a beauty in a big houndstooth.
> Fully lined. Outstanding condition w/little wear
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26.5 +2
> 
> *$45 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in dark blue herringbone
> Tagged 44L
> Fully lined. Outstanding condition w/little wear
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> *$45 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue bengal stripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light blue glenplaid w/red and black striping pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers and Merchants Egyptian cotton spread collar dress shirt
> Blue w/white stripe. Made in USA
> 17 x 35 slim fit
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light green supima ocbd
> Tagged XL. Measures 17 x 36
> 
> *$20 conus
> *


----------



## CMDC

Gitman Brothers for Wm A Fox of Washington, DC spread collar dress shirt
Blue w/multi color striping
Made in USA

Tagged and measures 16 x 35

$22 conus


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Paypal please. Thanks!

Left to right.....
1 $12 Carrott and Gibbs Good shape overall but is missing one of the four buttons. 
2 $SOLD Beau Ties Navy Polka Dot Excellent Shape. 2 5/8" wide
3 $20 Vintage Arrow Burgundy, Red, and Gold Neat. Excellent Shape 2" wide
4 $25 Talbott Four Panel Bow. Red, Navy, Burgundy, Green. Excellent Shape 2" wide.

If anyone wants #2-4 I will throw in the Carrott & Gibbs for free :biggrin:

$30 Gitman Bros Dress shirt for Oak Hall 16.5/34 Spread Collar, plain cuffs and in great shape. The base is a faint purple with a check of green, orange, gold, pink, blue etc.

$25 Polo Cologne and Soap Set A very Trad fragrance. Completely unused on both counts. The cologne is 1.5oz.


----------



## hooker4186

hooker4186 said:


> Price drops on what is left of my listings from yesterday. All prices include shipping by USPS flat rate to CONUS. If you need additional pictures or measurements please give a shout. PM for Paypal details.
> 
> Oxxford Kenilworth in a brown/tan weave -[/U] *$60>>>NOW $55*
> The fabric on this is very interesting - sort of shlubby - not sure of the actual fabric content as I couldn't find a tag so I'm assuming it's wool. I believe the buttons are horn but am not an expert. Also quarter lined, single vent. Tagged a 40R.
> P2P - 21"
> Length - 31"
> S2S - 17.75"
> Sleeve - 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50>>>Now $45*
> This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
> P2P - 21"
> Length - 31"
> S2S - 18.5"
> Sleeve - 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label Shirt - $*50>>>NOW45*
> Beautiful blue and white shirt, fabric has a subtle herringbone weave to it. 100% cotton made in Italy, MoP buttons. Flat bottom hem. Tagged size Large.
> RLPL Shirt -
> P2P - 23"
> Length - 32.5"
> S2S - 19.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5"


----------



## CMDC

I've got a lot of items in recent posts in the XL range. If someone is interested in multiple items, I'm happy to consider a package deal and will provide discounts accordingly.

The last three times I visited one of my usual haunts, this jacket was on the rack. Way too big for me otherwise I'd have snagged it happily. Each time I told myself to leave it because coats tend to be hard to sell here. Well, yesterday I stopped back and it was still there and could leave it no more. Barbours don't pop up too often so I decided to shell out for it in hopes that someone here would give it a good home.

The details: charcoal colored; heavy wool; corduroy collar; quilted lining; moleskin lined chest pockets; game pocket in rear.

Tagged XL but see measurements:

Pit to Pit: 29
Sleeve: 35.5
Length: 34.5

Excellent condition all around. I'm happy to provide more pictures if desired.

$100 conus


----------



## nonartful dodger

The Harris tweed is sold.


----------



## nerdykarim

price drops!



nerdykarim said:


> Alden unlined chukkas, sz 8D. Asking $180 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EaPfg.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/0NIqR.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/tV4Bq.jpg
> 
> J Press rugby, sz Medium. Asking $27 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/LbzJc.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/q2YR0.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/NYi9p.jpg
> 
> shoulder: 19"
> sleeve (from shoulder): 26"
> length: 29"


----------



## bigwordprof

looking for 3/2 sack sc in about a 46L or 48L, PM if you have anything in that range


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROPS

*~39 Reg. JAB 3/2 sack - Grey herringbone tweed*


*SOLD*

* ~42 long JAB 3/2 sack tweed*
Another made in USA JAB piece. Back when JAB made a quality garment. A lighter brown tweed with lots of blue in the weave. Partially lined, two button cuff. 
19" shoulders - 22.5" pit to pit - 27" sleeves - 33.5" BOC










* Asking $36*

* ~44 long Corbin for Logan's of Midway sack tweed.*
Another relist. Made in USAThis is a beautiful tweed - one of my three favorite tweeds I have ever come across. The colors and the weave are gorgeous, and if this was a touch smaller I would absolutely not be selling it. Partially lined, three button cuff. 
19" shoulders - 23" pit to pit - 25.5" sleeves (+1) - 32" BOC









* Asking $40 CONUS*

*~42 regular Hunt Club Clothiers 3/2 sack tweed*


*SOLD*

* Brooks Brothers silk foulard pocket square*
https://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac287/ArthurVandalay/?action=view&current=null-44.jpg

*SOLD

Bill's Seersucker M2P's
Measure 35" waist, 31.5" inseam. Uncuffed. These don't look to have been worn much if at all - in great condition.
*









*Asking $42 CONUS*

*Brooks Brothers White Point Collar Shirt - 16 x 33*
Slim fit, non-iron. No, that is not a stain on the collar. It's a photo blemish.








*Asking $22 CONUS*


----------



## brantley11

Guys I have a pair of 1960's British Walkers Plain Toe Blucher Burgundy Shell Cordovan Size 9 AA with an AAAA heel width. They are in really great condition. $50 CONUS or for international buyers I will charge actual shipping. Let me know


----------



## TweedyDon

*3 ties for $9--from Joe Tradly!*

*The following three ties are the last from Joe Tradly, the Father of the Thrift Exchange! They're $9 for all three--shipped in CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Brooks Brothers Basics regimental. Minor rub on edge.

 

2) Mystic Seaport Museum; flags. Excellent!

 

3) Brooks Brothers 346 pattern; coffee beans? Excellent.


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

*Summer Cleaning*

I'm posting this one more time (and reducing the prices) before taking these blazers and trousers to the local opportunity shop. All prices include USPS priority shipping and delivery confirmation. Please PM me if interested.

1. Brooks Brothers navy blazer (darted) with golden fleece buttons and made of Loro Piana fabric. Asking $40.

Chest: 21.5"
Waste: 20"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 32"



















2. Brooks Brothers navy blazer (darted) with unusual gold buttons. Asking $30.

Chest: 22"
Waste: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 33"



























3. Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker trousers (pleated and cuffed). Asking $15.

Waste (across): 17"
Length: 31"
Hem width (across): 9"


















4. Polo Ralph Lauren charcoal grey wool trousers (pleated and cuffed). Asking $20.

Waste (across): 17.5
Length: 31"
Hem width (across): 10"


----------



## sbdivemaster

*END OF SUMMER CLEARANCE!*

Had a couple of nibbles, but no bites...

*In remembrance of those lost during the attacks on September 11, 2001,
100% of today's net will be donated to the Cantor Fitzgerald Relief Fund.*



sbdivemaster said:


> OK, going to try to clear out everything I have listed that hasn't sold yet. I want to unload this stuff before I start listing some really great fall/winter gear. Of course, there will be discounts applied to multiple purchases! Load up, fellas!
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Blue and Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
> Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
> (I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
> *TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15 > $12*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Green Plaid Madras*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15 > $12*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Blue and Purple Checked Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $15 > $12*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Gordon(?) Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few of times; still crisp
> Locker loop; Round bottom; 100% Egyptian Cotton; Made in British Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 15-1/2*
> Neck: 16"
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $15 > $12*
> 
> *LONG SLEEVE SHIRTS*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Vintage BrooksGate Tattersall*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
> Due to label fading, I can't verify the fabric, but I'm thinking it is a cotton/poly blend; it's a coarser
> weave, but it has a retro kind of look. If it were my size, I'd keep it, just for the nostalgia factor!
> Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
> *TAGGED: 15x32*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 22.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 16.5x35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *TIES*
> 
> **********************************************
> *Polo by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> *56" x 4"* VG Condition, but definitely needs some steaming
> Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
> *PRICE: $10 > $8*
> 
> **********************************************
> *Lauren by Ralph Lauren, Repp Stripe*
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> *56" x 3.75"* VG Condition
> Ralph Lauren, 100% Silk; Made by Hand in USA from imported silk
> *PRICE: $10 > $8*
> 
> *JACKETS*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Tweeds & Weeds Brown Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a brown based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 2 Button Cuffs;
> Half Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 23"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30 > $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30 > $25*
> 
> *PANTS*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy Chinos - Size 36 Long*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *As-New Condition*; These appear to be unwashed, unworn.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Dominican Republic
> *TAGGED: 36 Long*
> Waist: 37", Flat Front
> Inseam: 35" +1"; Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
> 7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> Slant front pockets; right rear welt pocket/left rear button-through flap pocket
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Cords*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear, still has tag stitching
> No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in China, Fabric Woven in France
> *TAGGED: 36 x 32*
> Waist: 37", Flat Front
> Inseam: 32" +1"; Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"; No cuffs
> 7 Belt loops; No braces buttons
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $30 > $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very light wear; had some grime on the cuffs, hit it with
> some brown soap and washed them - now they are clean!
> Nice heavy twill; No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.
> 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 36 x 34*
> Waist: 37", Double reverse pleats
> Inseam: 33.5"
> Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"; No cuffs
> 5 Belt loops
> Front On-Seam Pockets; Rear Welt Button-Through Pockets
> *PRICE: $30 > $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren "Andrew" Chinos in Red - Size 36*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton twill; Made in Mexico with USA fabric
> *TAGGED: 36x32*
> Waist: 35.5"
> Inseam: 31",
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Double forward pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt, Button-through Pockets
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> *SHOES*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Sebago Handsewn Classic Beef Roll Loafers, Size 11.5 B*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *SIZE 11.5 B* Antique Brown (I think...); Unlined, Corrected Grain
> Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.
> 
> *VG Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. There's a few minor
> scuffs, which should come right out with a buffing. No cracks or cuts,
> but there are some small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show
> normal wear, right heel a bit more worn than the left, but plenty of life left.
> Add a little work with some sole and edge dressing, and you'll have a nice pair
> of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit.
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases!*


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS!!!

*_
$45-->$35-->$25---$22 Sebago Penny Loafers Made in Maine, USA 9D The uppers are in very good shape and lots of life left to the soles and heels. There is a ding to the back quarter of the left shoe. I have shown it in the last pic._*
https://postimage.org/
*_

$55-->$45--->$40 Royal Tweed by Cheaney 9.5D Domestic sizing on these. Again, gently worn. Some creasing and some wear to the soles, but nothing too bad. No shoe trees with these.


$55-->$45--->$40 Alden for Jos A Bank 10.5D A great pair of basic black dress shoes. No major issues. A little wear to the uppers and the soles have lots of life left.


$50--->$40 shipped CONUS Made in USA Converse Chuck Taylor All-Star High Tops Size 13 Worn very little if any. Virtually no marks on the soles and the uppers are very clean. 


$42---$35 Orvis Made in USA Tweed 44L. Two Button, Three Patch Pockets, Single Vent, BiSwing Back, and Elbow Patches. Great condition and a very healthy weight to it. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 44L but here are the measurements.....
Chest 24.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve 24
Length BOC 32


$35---$30 shipped conus. Bills Flannel Lined M1- 35x29 The pants are cuffed. Give them an 8/10. No stains to speak of and everything is secure if a bit wrinkled. These are mine. The M1 just doesn't work for me. I wore them a number of times and laundered them at
home.


$45--->$40 42R Corbin Sportcoat Made in USA A black and white glen plaid with a Blue and Brown windowpane. No holes or stains. Close to a three season weight, but perhaps leans just a bit heavier. Good shoulders and fully lined. Single Vented. My size is an estimate based on these measurements......
Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 25.25



$30-->$25---$20 B.D. Baggies Pink Uni-Stripe Popover 16.5 Made in USA. Sure wish this was about 3 sizes smaller. What you see is what you get. Clean all over. Tagged as a 16.5 and measures 26.5" at the chest and 19" at the shoulders.




$25---$20 Majer Brown Windowpane Trousers 36x31 Made in USA Double Forward Pleats and Cuffed. Three season weight to the material. The horizontal stripe is a dark teal and the vertical is a medium blue/ Clean inside and out.


$50-->$45--->$40 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44. The sweater measures 22.5" at the chest. Beautiful condition. A tight weave and very soft.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Beautiful Jackets--including Harris Tweed, "Mad Men" tweed, Cashmere, and BESPOKE CASHMERE!*

*I have a slew of beautiful jackets to pass on today--including such rarities as a beautiful cashmere plaid, some cashmere bespoke jackets with surgeon's cuffs, some lovely Mad Men Harris tweed.... Together with my usual offerings of tweeds and other tradly items!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*, with International shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING Plaid Cashmere jacket!
*
This is absolutely beautiful--my pictures come nowhere near doing this justice! Made in the time when cashmere was CASHMERE--thick, soft, and seriously luxurious, rather than the thin stuff that's available today--this gorgeous jacket has an absolutely marvelous hand and wonderful drape. Half-canvassed and fully lined in a lovely patterned lining, this lovely jacket was Union-Made in the USA. It features a single rear vent, standard two-button front, and is in absolutely excellent condition. I defy you to stop women touching you when you have this on, and won't be responsible for any matrimonial discord that it might lead to!

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a (old-school) 44, this is closer to a modern 42; it measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8










      

*(2) & (3): EXQUISITE BESPOKE CASHMERE JACKETS BY CHARLES!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Before moving to describe these jackets individually, I should note that more form the same source are coming, and that I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same chap. I will be listing these later this month.

*Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, but offers are still very welcome.*

*PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​
*
*Now, to the jackets:*

*(2) Royal Blue CASHMERE jacket with autumnal bracken overcheck.*

This jacket is exquisite! The bulk of the description appears above--fully canvassed, fully lined, with working surgeons' cuffs--but in addition to this the cloth that this jacket is cut from is superb. There's no fabric content listed, but it's obvious from the briefest of touches that this is seriously luxurious cashmere, and this was confirmed by the chap who I'm passing this along for. And the colourway is stunning! An absolutely perfect deep Royal Blue which is overlaid by an overcheck the colour of autumnal bracken. This truly is one of the most beautiful jackets I'v seen, and if it's your size, grab it, quickly. My pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice.

*Asking just $80, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










   

*(3) EXQUISITE CASHMERE Chestnut Brown Glen Plaid with Royal Blue overcheck*

Like its brother, above, this jacket is exquisite--handwork, thick, luxurious cashmere (although there is no fabric content listed, this is obvious from the touch), with a superb drape, fully canvassed, the works! This jacket is a wonderful, rich chestnut glen plaid, with a beautiful complementary Royal Blue overcheck. Absolutely gorgeous--and in excellent condition!

*Please note that my pictures come nowhere close to doing this little piece of beauty justice!*

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements;*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










   

*4) STUNNING Orvis Harris Tweed!*

*This is one seriously beautiful jacket! *

Cut from traditional weight Harris Tweed, the first thing to note about this beauty from Orvis is the cloth--a wonderful healthy mix of heather greens and greys, slate blue, moss green, and peat black, with the very, very occasional fleck of gorse yellow and berry red, all heathered together in a mix that's utterly redolent of the countryside in which it was loomed. This is the type of tweed that we dream of, and it's wonderful!

Luckily, Orvis did the cloth full justice. Cut with a 3/2 collar roll dear to the heart of all trads., this jacket is subtly darted, and features a pair of beautiful functional patch pockets on the front. It also has--unusually--interior patch game pockets made from a waterproof-type material--this is very functional tweed, whether you use these for quail, trout, or just your morning newspaper or cell 'phone! It also features Orvis' signature sporting lining of games birds and game fish, as well as the usual two interior breast pockets. This jacket also has traditional leather-covered football buttons and a single rear vent.

A really wonderful jacket in absolutely excellent condition, this is easily one of the nicest Harris tweeds I've seen in a long time--and I've seen plenty!

*As such, this is a steal at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31










      

*5) CLASSIC Trad/Ivy 3/2 sack Navy Blazer by H. Freeman, for The English Shop of Princeton*

A true trad. classic! This is a lovely 3/2 sack navy blazer with a beautifully curving lapel roll and patch pockets--if you don't have two or three in your wardrobe already, you should pick this one up! Made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy retailers of Princeton--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary damson lining--a nice change from the usual grey or blue that linings so often come in for blazers. This jacket has a single center vent, and classic two button cuffs. It does have one minor issue--one of the cuff buttons is missing. I can almost certainly secure you a full set of buttons to correct this, or else you could replace the single button on your own--or else just ignore it and enjoy the insouciance! Because of this, though, this blazer is only in Very Good condition, and hence

*is just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4










      

*6) Kilgour, French, and Stanbury of Savile Row, London, dark glen plaid tweed jacket.*

Cut from Scottish cloth, the drape and hand of this jacket are wonderful--as is the colourway, which is a terrific dark, rich glen plaid in dark blue and peat black, with a subtle tan overcheck and the occasional well-placed stripe of dark grass green--if this fit me it wouldn't be here! While cut from Scottish cloth this jacket was tailored in the USA, and features four button cuffs and a single vent. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and in excellent condition!

*Perfect for Fall and Winter, this is a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30










    

*7) Harris Tweed--Made in Holland by Alexander's.*

This is the third Harris Tweed from Alexander's of Holland that I've come across, and I've liked them all! The tweed is just what you'd want from Harris--thick, sturdy, and woven to last decades. And this is a classic yet increasing rare wide brown herringbone, with the traditional subtle vertical Harris striping throughout--here, in a very nice burnt orange that goes beautifully with the dark browns of the herringbone. This is a great jacket! It's also very well cut, with a wonderfully organic drape to both the body and the curve of the lapel that I've started to associate with Alexander's--a distinctively European cut, yet still very masculine--this is the sort of tweed a Resistance leader would have worn in Occupied Holland! The jacket is fully lined, has a single vent, and features leather-covered buttons--one cuff button is missing, but I'll include a close replacement, free! The jacket is also half-canvassed.

This is a lovely jacket that you'd get decades of wear from, so how about just *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS?*

*Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 30 1/4










    

*8) Size M Pendleton Shirt-Jacket in Blackwatch*

A beautiful jacket for the Fall, this is the Trad/Ivy classic for early Fall on the East Coast, and for the cooler evenings of Fall and Winter on the West Coast! This wonderful Blackwatch jacket has the desirable patch pockets, the "shirt cuffs" fastened by a single large leather-clad button, a 3/2 lapel, and is ventless. This is utterly unstructured, and utterly wonderful--and if it were my size it wouldn't be here! Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a M, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*9) CLASSIC Ivy Fall 3/2 sack jacket!*

Absolutely perfect for strolling on the campus of your Ivy league school in the Fall, or donning after work on Friday to head out for a good steak and bourbon with your wife in her RHT stockings, elegant dress, and your newly-purchased sleek baby-blue Chevrolet sedan, this lovely jacket is cut from dark tobacco brown wool with a sporting yet elegant slate-grey overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack, with a single vent, two button cuffs, and a great lapel roll. Made in the USA when clothes still were, this lovely Fall jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It does have one flaw--a small ink blotch on the inside lining, as shown, and so because of this this is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm

*asking only $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



















     

*10) GORGEOUS "Mad Men" 1960s Harris Tweed!*

Fantastic! Tweeds like this come along rarely, and since they're literlaly not being made any more with each passing season they become rarer still. This is a wonderful, rare Harris Tweed that's cut from a tweed woven as a ... well, it's not a regular nailhead tweed, but more of a cross between nailhead Harris and Donegal; maybe "rustic nailhead" would be appropriate here? The colourway is wonderful--dark grey and petrol blue, with hints of cream and black heathered in. This is a wonderful 1960s conservative fabric, utterly Mad Men and completely unavailable today commercially. The jacket does the cloth full justice--a 3/2 sack with lovely narrow lapels and a terrific lapel roll. It appears t0 be half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA. The interior breast pocket has some slight sag at the top from wear, as well as some minor rubbing to the edges of the lining, and the jacket could benefit from a press, so I'll rate it conservatively as being in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $50, or lower offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## wacolo

Paypal only please. All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$55 Hickey Freeman Sack Sportcoat 44R A spectacular vintage piece from Hickey Freeman. 3 season wool with a nice hand. 3 buttons and a single vent. Fully canvassed with handsewn buttonholes. Exceptionally clean with no holes or stains. Please take note of the measurements.

Chest 23
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 26.5
Shoulder 19

Belts (Take all four belts for $70)
Top to bottom
$22 Leatherman LTD 36 Tropical Fish Belt. Terrific Shape. Just a bit of creasing to the leather.
$28 Vineyard Vines Made in USA Golf Belt 36 Great Shape. I would give it an 9/10. Just a touch of creasing to the leather.
$15 Made in USA Polo Ralph Lauren Ribbon Belt Size Large Solid Yellow and Very Clean! 47" tip to tip.
$SOLD Made in USA Polo Ralph Lauren Ribbon Belt Size Large Yellow and Blue Striped and Very Clean! 47" tip to tip.


----------



## CMDC

Not sure why, but the thrifts have been bursting with 44L's lately. Here's another nice piece in like new condition. No issues whatsoever.

Hickey Freeman sport coat. 2 button, lightly darted, natural shoulders, single vent.
Fully lined. Made in USA

Tagged 44L

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve: 27 +2.5
Length BoC: 33

$50 conus


----------



## Reldresal

I'm in stage 4, depression, of the five stages of grief thanks to Tweedy's stuff. Denial...he doesn't mean 22 chest, but 20. Anger...he's not editing the post! Bargaining...my tailor is quite good. Depression...but those shoulders <sigh>.


----------



## arkirshner

Reldresal said:


> I'm in stage 4, depression, of the five stages of grief thanks to Tweedy's stuff. Denial...he doesn't mean 22 chest, but 20. Anger...he's not editing the post! Bargaining...my tailor is quite good. Depression...but those shoulders <sigh>.


 Cheer up, acceptance is right around the corner.


----------



## Brianpore

*Brooks Brothers Corduroy Loro Piana Carmel Ticket Pocket Cotton Blazer Sportcoat 38S - $225 Shipped CONUS

*Tagged Size 38S
Chest (pit to pit) 20.50"
Shoulder (seam to seam) 18.50"
Arm (shoulder seam to cuff) 23.50"
Length (BOC to Hem) 29.50"

THE PERFECT FALL JACKET
Loro Piana 100% Cotton Sport Fabric
Dual Side Rear Vents
Ticket Pocket
Lapel Closure
Made in Italy









​

*
POLO RALPH LAUREN Brown Tweed 100% Cotton Blazer Sportcoat Jacket 38R / Small* - $90 Shipped CONUS

Tagged Size Small (measures approx 38R)
Chest (pit to pit) 20.00"
Shoulder (seam to seam) 17.25"
Arm (shoulder seam to cuff) 23.5"
Length (BOC to Hem) 30.00"

Great Polo Ralph Lauren Quality
100% Cotton
Patch Pockets
1/4 Lined
Totally Unstructured
Tweed Like Material Weave

​


----------



## dkoernert

I am trying to do some summer clearing here. Anyone want a BB fun shirt? Size L, slim fit. Its one of their louder summer patterns with a white button down contrast collar. I can send photos and measurements if anyone is interested. I purchased it at a b&m BB store, but I can't quite pull it off. Looking for $25 shipped.


----------



## Pink and Green

I'd love to see the pics just to annoy my wife. Put them up.


----------



## johnnylaw

Pink and Green said:


> I'd love to see the pics just to annoy my wife. Put them up.


LOL! I do the same thing, it drives her nuts!


----------



## dkoernert

Your wish is my command! Warning: this post contains possible retina burning images (and horrific photography).


----------



## sbdivemaster

Find one in medium (or an older one in 15.5x33), without the white collar, and I'm in!


----------



## hooker4186

It's time for some more price drops. All prices include shipping by USPS flat rate to CONUS. If you need additional pictures or measurements please give a shout. PM for Paypal details.

Oxxford Kenilworth in a brown/tan weave -[/U] *$60>>>$55>>>NOW $50*
The fabric on this is very interesting - sort of shlubby - not sure of the actual fabric content as I couldn't find a tag so I'm assuming it's wool. I believe the buttons are horn but am not an expert. Also quarter lined, single vent. Tagged a 40R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 17.75"
Sleeve - 24"









































Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50>>>$45>>>NOW $40*
This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 18.5"
Sleeve - 24"

































Ralph Lauren Purple Label Shirt - $*50>>>45>>NOW $40*
Beautiful blue and white shirt, fabric has a subtle herringbone weave to it. 100% cotton made in Italy, MoP buttons. Flat bottom hem. Tagged size Large. 
RLPL Shirt -
P2P - 23"
Length - 32.5"
S2S - 19.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"


----------



## CMDC

Herringbone Tweed 3/4 length overcoat from Casualcraft, Made in USA
This coat is in outstanding condition. It appears to have been worn little, if at all. 
Hook vent

Tagged 40R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5
Length: 35

$60 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

sbdivemaster said:


> Find one in medium (or an older one in 15.5x33), without the white collar, and I'm in!


Yeah, the white collar is over the top.


----------



## mrbill12345

Orgetorix said:


> Yeah, the white collar is over the top.


I can't stand my "fun shirts" being so outrageously garish as to have a white collar!

As the Mad Hatter might say, "Don't lets be silly!"


----------



## Marcc237

Needs french cuffs with that b/d collar to really make it over the top


----------



## dkoernert

Its pretty bad, I am not sure where I was at when I bought that. I guess I'll throw it on the Bay and see how it does.


----------



## mrbill12345

It's not that bad - we were just giving SBDivemaster a hard time for wanting a fun shirt without the white collar... 

Actually, I wish I had the place/occasion to wear a fun shirt - they are a very cool, trad design! Sadly, here in SoCal, even a regular OCBD is pretty garish.


----------



## Pink and Green

I finally saw a fellow Trad in a fun shirt at the mall. He, of course, was waiting outside a shop for his wife while being bored. Not too many tradly places at the mall.


----------



## dkoernert

A few things, always open to offers as well:
Let's try something a little less colorful...First up a gray 3/2 sack by Norman Hilton. Color is gray and it is tagged 43T. This a is a great coat, typical Norman Hilton styling and quality. It is in excellent condition, there is a tiny bit of collar creep going on and the lapel roll has been flattened a bit, but thats nothing that cant be fixed with a little steam! Asking $40 CONUS
P2P:22 Shoulders: 18.5 Sleeves: 25.5 BOC: 32




























Next up, not a very tradly brand, but a very rare pair of flat front Zanellas for Nordstrom. No flaws to speak of here. Dark brown in color and tagged a 36 waist they measure: Waist (laid flat): 18.5 Inseam: 31.5 with a 1.5 inch cuff and maybe 1/2" to let out.Asking $40 CONUS for these as well.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY J. Press grey wool trousers. Sz. c. 38. OFFERS WELCOME!*

These are beautiful--and, I suspect, flannel. Made in the USA for J. Press, these have a generous 3" hem to let down if need be. Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Waist laid flat: 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 7/8 (+3")


----------



## 32rollandrock

https://www.buzzfeed.com/briancassidy/rap-song-about-going-thrifting-by-macklemore-and-r-2hr


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^it's no _Hot Cheetos and Takis

_


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/briancassidy/rap-song-about-going-thrifting-by-macklemore-and-r-2hr


The day cannot get better!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*A Couple of Rustic Jackets*

I hate to divest myself of these. Perhaps I've been holding onto them in the wistful hope that I would somehow shrink. But no. So I'm offering them here because my closet just isn't big enough to hold them and my minimalist urges.

*Vintage Orvis Moleskin Jacket--Made in England

*The facts: 3/2 roll, swelled edges and patch pockets, antler buttons (I'm no expert here), soft shoulders, single vented, fully lined with wonderful vintage Orvis signature, not sized (seems like a 38-39R). The buttons alone are probably worth the price and I've considered just donating the jacket without them, but alas, with my fondness for this kind jacket and it's solid vintage condition, it would seem like a crime. $50











Measurements:

Chest--20.75
Shoulder--17.5
BOC--30.25
Sleeve--25

(You will, of course, note my utter lack of talent in photography, but also know that the jacket above has no great color variation or fading; it is merely the light and shadow from the nearby window.)

*Huntington Magee Donegal 40R with Lots of Trad Desiderata

*The facts: lovely 3/2 roll, swelled edges and lapped seams (even on the sleeves!), patch pockets, hook vent, half lined. My photos don't do this fabric justice; it appears as a green/gray from a distance, but closer inspection reveals flecks of yellow and russet. The is the Donegal I always wanted, but sadly, it's just too short for me. This jacket is in really fine shape. $65









Measurements:

Chest--21
Shoulder--18
BOC--30.25
Sleeve--25.5

PM with interest! Thanks.


----------



## mikeh

Bumping this, hoping to put someone in a suit for work or for party! The Southwick down there will make a great suit for the cool days coming up.


mikeh said:


> Canali Proposta DB (6x2) "Tuxedo" Dinner suit. Not just the standard black fabric, check out the closeups for an idea of the texture. It isn't overpowering, but it makes the suit a little more interesting - I wish it were my size.
> 6x2 DB ventless jacket, which is how it should be. The cuff buttons are not actually working, so they won't present an alteration problem, but the cuffs could be finished as working cuffs (They're open, just not cut, etc.) Trousers are pleated, not cuffed, and they have a satin waistband to match the side stripe.
> Tagged (EU) 58L so around a 46L, but see measurements.
> *PTP *24 1/2
> *SHD *21 5/8
> *BOC *33 1/2
> *SLV *26 1/2
> *Waist *17 1/2
> *Outseam *45
> *Inseam *32 3/4
> I included both shots of the jacket because the lighter one, while horrible with regard to color, makes it easier to see the lines. The color is actually a very rich black.
> 
> Like I say, the fabric is interesting, not that it stands out at a distance.
> $100
> 
> _STAPLE GRAY
> I was hoping for a staple suit in my size, but I found it in someone else's. It's a pretty nice Southwick Herringbone Charcoal suit from Roger Stevens, one of the nicer men's shops in town. It seems to be a little in between measurements, but I'd guess it as a 46L? It's definitely a long, but if you're between a 44 and 48, I'd say take a look at the measurements and see if it is you._
> 
> _Three button, single vented. Not super heavy, but not exactly summerweight either. __Trousers__ are flat front, but cuffed. Cool little pocket in the waistband. It is just a shade darker than in the pics._
> 
> _It has been worn but it hasn't been worn as much as the others the guy left at GW. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to reunite the identical fabric navy suit coat with its pants. All these thumbnails click through to full size pics._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Measurements _
> _PTP 24.5_
> _SHD 19.25_
> _BOC 32.25_
> _SLV 25.5_
> _W 18.75 (2+ to let out)_
> _Ins 32.5_
> 
> _$50_
> _Everything is always available for trade. Ideally, I'd like to add a staple suit, or any suit. Failing that, make me and offer (cash or trade), I'm more than happy to consider, and won't be offended. C'mon, you know you want some Southwick!_
> 
> My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)


----------



## wacolo

*Drops!!*

$17--->$15 Made in USA Troy Shirtmakers Guild 15.5/34 Pale Yellow Pinpoint Buttondown Great Condition. 22.5" pit to pit and 18" at the shoulders.


$25--->$22 BB Green Gingham Sportshirt Medium. Tailored Fit and NonIron. I picked this up for myself and immediately found a PRL that worked better. There is a gold dead sheep on the chest also. Great condition. 21.75" pit to pit and 18.5" at the shoulders

$35--->$30 Bills Khakis M1P Houndstooth Windowpane Trousers 34/29 They need a proper press, but that is about it. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" is turned under the hem for lengthening or maybe the addition of a hem.

$35--->$30 Ben Silver English Drills 37/29 Pretty much like the Bills above. Super Clean. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" under the hem.


$15--->$13 NWT Jacobs Roberts Authentic English Regimental Tie The color in the closeup of the tag is accurate. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Not sure why, but the thrifts have been bursting with 44L's lately. Here's another nice piece in like new condition. No issues whatsoever.
> 
> Hickey Freeman sport coat. 2 button, lightly darted, natural shoulders, single vent.
> Fully lined. Made in USA
> 
> Tagged 44L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Sleeve: 27 +2.5
> Length BoC: 33
> 
> *$45 conus*


----------



## CMDC

Further drops...



CMDC said:


> Here we go. Some really nice things tonight. This will probably be it for the weekend...
> 
> Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in dark blue herringbone
> Tagged 44L
> Fully lined. Outstanding condition w/little wear
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> *$40 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue bengal stripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light blue glenplaid w/red and black striping pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers and Merchants Egyptian cotton spread collar dress shirt
> Blue w/white stripe. Made in USA
> 17 x 35 slim fit
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light green supima ocbd
> Tagged XL. Measures 17 x 36
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> Gitman Brothers for Wm A Fox of Washington, DC spread collar dress shirt
> Blue w/multi color striping
> Made in USA
> 
> Tagged and measures 16 x 35
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## ArtVandalay

NOS Nettleton Pebble Grain Monkstraps - Size 9 D/B
These have also never been worn. There are a few small spots, specifically on the toe of one of the shoes. I haven't tried to clean.
Does not include shoetrees.

      

Asking $72 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLAIMED!*



TweedyDon said:


> These are beautiful--and, I suspect, flannel. Made in the USA for J. Press, these have a generous 3" hem to let down if need be. Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Waist laid flat: 19 1/2
> Inseam: 29 7/8 (+3")


----------



## dexconstruct

I'm trying to get rid of some of this stuff...so offers are very welcome!
*
Black Watch Tartan Dinner Jacket by Alexandre ~44S- $30 shipped*

This Black Watch dinner jacket was made by Alexandre of Oxford Street, London. It is undarted, with a silk shawl lapel, one button closure, and no vents. The jacket is in excellent condition, except for that the buttons will likely need to be replaced. There are no stains or holes in the fabric.

Armpit to Armpit: 22.75 inches
Shoulder: 20 inches
Sleeve (ahoulder seam to cuff): 23.25 inches
Length (BOC): 29.75*

     

Lands' End Green Oxford 17.5-32 - $10 shipped*

Excellent condition.

Neck: 17.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 26 inches
Shoulder: 21 inches
Length: 33 inches
Sleeve: 33 inches*

  

**Short Sleeve Madras from Davidsons of Virginia -$12 shipped CONUS *

An awesome authentic madras from Davidsons of Virginia, a traditional Men's clothier which still has a couple locations in Virginia. This shirt is from the Charwood shop, which was located in Blacksburg but closed down a few years ago. The shirt is in very good condition, with no holes or stains. There is tiny bit of fraying starting on the collar. Tagged a Large.

Measurements:

Neck: 15.5 inches
Armpit to Armpit: 21 inches
Shoulder: 18.5 inches
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 inches

      
*
**Gant Flap Pocket Short Sleeve Madras - $12* *shipped CONUS 
*
Beautiful madras half sleeve from Gant. Has a flap pocket, locker loop, and a collar button. Very good condition, except for the collar button which is chipped.

Measurements:

Neck: 16
Armpit to Armpit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.25

    *
**

Sebago Docksides 15 M - $20 shipped

These are in great condition, they look to have barely been worn.

     *


----------



## FiscalDean

mikeh said:


> Bumping this, hoping to put someone in a suit for work or for party! The Southwick down there will make a great suit for the cool days coming up.


I already have this suit in gray and blue. Now, if it were in brown and size 40S, I'd be all over it.


----------



## dkoernert

Drops on these! Take either item for $30 CONUS



dkoernert said:


> A few things, always open to offers as well:
> Let's try something a little less colorful...First up a gray 3/2 sack by Norman Hilton. Color is gray and it is tagged 43T. This a is a great coat, typical Norman Hilton styling and quality. It is in excellent condition, there is a tiny bit of collar creep going on and the lapel roll has been flattened a bit, but thats nothing that cant be fixed with a little steam! Asking $40 CONUS
> P2P:22 Shoulders: 18.5 Sleeves: 25.5 BOC: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, not a very tradly brand, but a very rare pair of flat front Zanellas for Nordstrom. No flaws to speak of here. Dark brown in color and tagged a 36 waist they measure: Waist (laid flat): 18.5 Inseam: 31.5 with a 1.5 inch cuff and maybe 1/2" to let out.Asking $40 CONUS for these as well.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Bunch of new, unworn stuff that I know I will never wear and I want to get out of here. Prices include shipping. Interested persons should contact me via forum message system. Payments to PayPal. Thanks!

4 X Tommy Hilfiger OCBD shirts, size M (neck 16", will fit a chest size 42 slim or size 40 baggy). These are very good quality casual shirts which is why I bought them, however since then I have been filling up on BBBF shirts so it is unlikely these will ever be worn. USD$50 for all four, shipped.



1 X O'Connells seersucker pants, never worn, never washed. They were altered by a tailor and measure waist 37.5", cuffed to inseam roughly 29.5", so you will probably have to re-hem them since I have extra long legs. USD$25 shipped.



Edit: BB and Bill's pants spoken for - thanks!


----------



## maximar

PMd for BB flannels and 2x Bills.



Doctor Damage said:


> Bunch of new, unworn stuff that I know I will never wear and I want to get out of here. Prices include shipping. Interested persons should contact me via forum message system. Payments to PayPal. Thanks!
> 
> 4 X Tommy Hilfiger OCBD shirts, size M (neck 16", will fit a chest size 42 slim or size 40 baggy). The quality of these is very good which is why I bought them, however I have been filling up on BBBF shirts so it is unlikely these will ever be worn. USD$50 for all four, shipped.
> 
> 1 X O'Connells seersucker pants, never worn, never washed. They were altered by a tailor and measure waist 37.5", cuffed to inseam roughly 29.5", so you will probably have to re-hem them since I have extra long legs. USD$25 shipped.
> 
> 1 X BB charcoal flannels, Milano cut, waist 38, unhemmed. USD$50 shipped.
> 
> 2 X Bill's M2 in normal khaki colour, waist 37, unhemmed, unwashed. USD$75 for both, shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops on remaining jackets!*

*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS!

ALSO AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*NB: I'm shocked that (7) the British Harris Tweed is still available! This is a beautiful jacket!*_

*1) COUNTRY TWEED--Three Patch Pockets, throat latch, elbow patches!*

*NB: This is lovely--my pictures are TERRIBLE!*

This is a really lovely, functional, country tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this was made in the USA--shockingly, for Stafford, although looking back into the past even Stafford made some great items. It features the ever-desirable three patch pockets, a fully functional throat latch, and suede elbow patches. It has four leather-covered buttons on each sleeve, and two for front closure. It has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition--the throat latch has clearly never been used, and the elbow patches are unscuffed.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










      

*2) TERRIFIC heavier plaid tweed by Polo--Made in the USA*

This jacket is Ralph Lauren at his Anglophile best! Cut from middling-heavy tweed, this would be at home in an English pub or the Harvard-Yale game... which is just what the Anglophile trad. would want! The plaid features a lovely overcheck of forest green and rooster-comb red, and is wonderfully bold without being overpowering. This jacket is fully lined, hald canvassed, and features a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










     

*3) BEAUTIFUL plaid jacket in lambswool, from Land's End!*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket--if it were just a hair smaller it wouldn't be here, as I'd have claimed it! I can't really describe adequately the loveliness of the plaid, so please do look at my close-ups of it on the sleeve. The jacket is cut from lambswool, and has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a single vent. It was Made in the USA. There is a single pinprick in the lining at the centre back, otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Asking $35, or offer.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 3/4










    

*4) Heavy Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone.*

This is Harris Tweed as it should be--thick, heavy, and ready to watch a rugby match in the pouring rain before going to the pub.... Or in this jacket you could play rugby in the rain before going to the pub! Cut from a classic Harris tweed pattern of alternating bands of herringbone and birdsfoot with a very subtle vertical periwinkle blue stripe, this lovely jacket was made by Jos. A. Bank back when they rivaled Brooks. Made in the USA this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons and has a single centre vent. It does however have three small areas of weakness in the fabric, which can just be seen in the sleeve shot. These could be ignored, or else easily rewoven--my guess is that they were there from its weaving. Because of these, this jacket is just in Very Good/Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   
  

*5) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*

A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*6) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket*

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name as is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










   

*7) BEAUTIFUL British Harris Tweed!*

This is absolutely WONDERFUL, and I'm seriously disappointed that it's not my size... mainly because this sort of Harris tweed fabric is my absolute favourite--a lovely dense herringbone weave with feathered colours of heather, lichen, moss, chestnut, and bracken--akll the lovely earth tones that are redolent of the Hebrides where this fabric was woven!

The jacket itself is a wonderfully British cut, with twin vents and subtle darting. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition--except for a small chip on one of the right-hand sleeve buttons. (As easy fix--replace, or turn the cuffs into two button cuffs.) Given the beauty of the tweed, the condition of the jacket, and the lovely cut, this is a steal at

*just $42, or offer.

Tagged a 41/42, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30










  

*(8) & (9): EXQUISITE BESPOKE CASHMERE JACKETS BY CHARLES!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Before moving to describe these jackets individually, I should note that more form the same source are coming, and that I also have multiple ties to pass along from the same chap. I will be listing these later this month.

Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, but offers are still very welcome.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​
*
Now, to the jackets:

*(8) Royal Blue CASHMERE jacket with autumnal bracken overcheck.*

This jacket is exquisite! The bulk of the description appears above--fully canvassed, fully lined, with working surgeons' cuffs--but in addition to this the cloth that this jacket is cut from is superb. There's no fabric content listed, but it's obvious from the briefest of touches that this is seriously luxurious cashmere, and this was confirmed by the chap who I'm passing this along for. And the colourway is stunning! An absolutely perfect deep Royal Blue which is overlaid by an overcheck the colour of autumnal bracken. This truly is one of the most beautiful jackets I've seen, and if it's your size, grab it, quickly. My pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice.

*Asking just $70, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/4










   

*(9) EXQUISITE CASHMERE Chestnut Brown Glen Plaid with Royal Blue overcheck*

Like its brother, above, this jacket is exquisite--handwork, thick, luxurious cashmere (although there is no fabric content listed, this is obvious from the touch), with a superb drape, fully canvassed, the works! This jacket is a wonderful, rich chestnut glen plaid, with a beautiful complementary Royal Blue overcheck. Absolutely gorgeous--and in excellent condition!

*Please note that my pictures come nowhere close to doing this little piece of beauty justice!*

*Asking just $68, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements;*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










   

*10) CLASSIC Trad/Ivy 3/2 sack Navy Blazer by H. Freeman, for The English Shop of Princeton*

A true trad. classic! This is a lovely 3/2 sack navy blazer with a beautifully curving lapel roll and patch pockets--if you don't have two or three in your wardrobe already, you should pick this one up! Made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy retailers of Princeton--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary damson lining--a nice change from the usual grey or blue that linings so often come in for blazers. This jacket has a single center vent, and classic two button cuffs. It does have one minor issue--one of the cuff buttons is missing. I can almost certainly secure you a full set of buttons to correct this, or else you could replace the single button on your own--or else just ignore it and enjoy the insouciance! Because of this, though, this blazer is only in Very Good condition, and hence

*is just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4










     

*11) Kilgour, French, and Stanbury of Savile Row, London, dark glen plaid tweed jacket.*

Cut from Scottish cloth, the drape and hand of this jacket are wonderful--as is the colourway, which is a terrific dark, rich glen plaid in dark blue and peat black, with a subtle tan overcheck and the occasional well-placed stripe of dark grass green--if this fit me it wouldn't be here! While cut from Scottish cloth this jacket was tailored in the USA, and features four button cuffs and a single vent. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and in excellent condition!

*Perfect for Fall and Winter, this is a steal at just $38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30










    

*12) STUNNING Cantarelli jacket in wool, cotton, and silk. Utterly Neopolitan, with a special "Vintaged" finish!*

Not trad at all, but this is absolutely GORGEOUS! This jacket is so beautiful it's hard to know where to start....

Frankly, I didn't really understand the fuss about Caruso and Cantarelli... until I saw this jacket. It is, simply, stunning. The cut is wonderfully--utterly Neopolitian, with almost no construction at all; this jacket just elegantly and insouciantly lounges around on whom it clothes, never pushing its own elegance forward but simply conveying it wholesale to its wearer. Naturally, to achieve this the cut is superb, with very soft shoulders and an amazingly beautiful lapel roll that just curves upwards like a breaking wave in a way that puts all but the best 3/2 sacks from Hilton and Langrock to shame.

The fabric has a wonderful hand, and, obviously, simply a superb drape, being a blend of wool, silk, and cotton. The jacket is quarter-lined, showing off its flawless internal construction, and canvassed. It also has the ever-desirable twin vents (both hook vents), a very elegant and slim silhouette, and plenty of handwork throughout. It also boasts patch pockets! And its colourway is wonderful--a lovely dark-dusk blue with a bold navy overcheck that, despite its boldness, complements perfectly its background and both blends in and stands out.

This jacket was finished so that it appears "vintaged", rather than distressed--a process that (unlike those used by cheaper manufacturers) clearly has not adversely affected the garment at all, but merely achieved the desired look.

Naturally, this jacket was Made in Italy. It is in beautiful condition, having recently undergone a specialist dry-cleaning in Princeton.

Given its beauty, this is a steal at *just $95, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

*This is tagged an EU size 54, which is a US 44 (or possibly 42 for some makers), and it is closer to a 41 or 42. Please check the measurements--and thanks for your interest!*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures don't come close to doing this jacket justice!*








       

*13) CLASSIC Ivy Fall 3/2 sack jacket!*

Absolutely perfect for strolling on the campus of your Ivy league school in the Fall, or donning after work on Friday to head out for a good steak and bourbon with your wife in her RHT stockings, elegant dress, and your newly-purchased sleek baby-blue Chevrolet sedan, this lovely jacket is cut from dark tobacco brown wool with a sporting yet elegant slate-grey overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack, with a single vent, two button cuffs, and a great lapel roll. Made in the USA when clothes still were, this lovely Fall jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It does have one flaw--a small ink blotch on the inside lining, as shown, and so because of this this is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm

*asking only $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## Bernie Zack

Green Polo Madras shirt is AWESOME! Thanks again!



sbdivemaster said:


> Had a couple of nibbles, but no bites...
> 
> *In remembrance of those lost during the attacks on September 11, 2001,
> 100% of today's net will be donated to the Cantor Fitzgerald Relief Fund.*


----------



## Pugin

**Canterbury* belt in eelskin with solid brass buckle, sz 36. $18.00

*







Click to zoom.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Photobucket?*

Is it failing to upload today for anyone else?


----------



## tonylumpkin

TweedyDon said:


> Is it failing to upload today for anyone else?


I haven't tried today, but I couldn't upload last night.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I just tried again and it seems to be working now.


----------



## wacolo

$13 shipped CONUS Leatherman Belt for The Bitter End Yacht Club 38 The buckle and strap are in good shape. The leather end has some wear and an extra hole, but is still holding solid.


----------



## conductor

Beater Alden black calf monk strap
These WILL need to be reheeled
I have not tried to clean them up at all. Size 10.5 b/d
Asking $25 shipped conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets! Incl. RARE Welsh Tapestry Tweed, Oxxford Cashmere, Harris Tweed, and more!*

*I have some more truly beautiful and rare Fall jackets to pass on today--including an Oxxford cashmere for just $29, an incredibly rare Welsh Tapestry in cashmere, BEAUTIFUL tweed sacks, and more!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with *INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING AT LESS THAN COST!*

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED*

Let's start off gently, shall we, with this lovely Harris Tweed! Cut from classic pearl grey herringbone, this jacket features the traditional subtle vertical striping that's characteristic of Harris, this time in very, very subtle pale blue and very pale pink. The jacket features the classic leather-covered football buttons that go so well with tweed, and is fully lined. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have some minor rub marks in the lining at the top of each interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29










    

*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a heathery light tobacco colour. It features three button cuffs and the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket was Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most undervalued of the major traditional USA clothiers, in my view--for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton menswear shops. (Now, alas, gone.) This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29










    

*3) UNWORN Made in Italy--ITALIAN CASHMERE and Wool charcoal herringbone jacket.*

*Claimed!*

*4) Made in the USA Orvis Glen Plaid Tweed*

Cut from a classic black and grey glen plaid tweed with a subtle overcheck of autumnal bracken, this lovely tweed is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a very nice, deep, interior breast pocket on the left, and a zippered security interior pocket on the right. It is single vented, and Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this runs small:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31










    

*5) TRAD ICON! Brooks Brothers grey herringbone 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS!*

*CLAIMED!*

The iconic trad. Fall jacket! This beautiful Brooks Brothers Makers tweed 3/2 sack is cut from classic dark grey herringbone tweed, and features a lovely lapel roll as well as the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has a single center vent and two button cuffs, as was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain since I'm asking

*Tagged a 46R, this measures slightly smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31

   

*6) STUNNING herringbone 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This jacket is absolutely GORGEOUS! The tweed that this is cut from is some of the best I've ever seen--certainly better than most Harris, definitely better than all the Donegal I've seen, and superior to both Breanish and Shetland, being a very nice, heavier mid-weight cloth with a wonderfully soft hand and lovely drape. The colourway is also wonderful; a heathery herringbone mixture of tan, slate grey, and Aran cream, with a vertical stripe of blue running subtly throughout.

The jacket is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel rool. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy league clotheirs of Princeton, and a trad Mecca for decades before its closure. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*A steal at just $65, or offer.*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Italian Guncheck in silk and wool!*

This is lovely! The colourway of this Made in Italy guncheck is terrific--the background pattern is almost a miniature houndstooth in slate blue and honey tan, with an autumnal bracken windowpane overcheck. Absolutely beautul, and complemented by the cloth, which is a 56/44 blend of silk and wool producing warmth and lightness at the same time. The jacket has jetted pockets, three button front, and three button cuffs. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, and was made for the upscale clothier Boyd's of Philadelphia--recently, too! This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition, with the sole flaw being literlaly a pinprick in the upper lining of the shoulder--mentioned more for my benefit than for yours!

This lovely jacket is a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged an EU48, or US38, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/8

*NB: My pictures don't do this justice at all! *










      

*8) Oxxford Cashmere--just $29!*

This is gorgeous! Cut from seriously luxurious Crown Cashmere, this beautiful Oxxford is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The cashmere it is cut from has a wonderful colourway, with a grey and white herringbone overlaid with a windowpane check in dark slate blue and light honey. The jacket has a two button front, a single center vent, and four button cuffs.

It does, though, have some issues, and so would need repair prior to wearing. There is a small snag hole on the front that needs to be rewoven, and one of the cuffs is fraying. There is also a flaw near the hem at the front which might be a very small stain (possibly removeable) , and the hem needs to be resewn at the back (an easy fix). I suspect that these repairs could run about $100, so this jacket is very well priced at

*just $25, or offer--so you'll have a splendid Oxxford in cashmere for about $130!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










        

*9) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent, and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! EXTREMELY RARE Made in USA THREE-PIECE ANGLOPHILE TWEED SUIT!*

*THREE PIECE ANGLOPHILE TWEED SUIT!*

*Packed with details!*



















*Not only are tweed suits rare, but three piece tweed suits are rarer still.. and three piece tweed suits in this size are exceptionally rare indeed.*

*And this one's a beauty*.​
Cut from lighter-weight tweed that could be worn in a modern office, this suit is cut from a lovely and versatile lighter grey herringbone with a subtle blue stripe running vertically through it. The jacket of this suit is half-canvassed and is packed with all the details an Anglophile could want--twin vent, functional ticket pocket, half-lining to show off the interior construction, and four button cuffs. The trousers are flat front, and feature a flapped and functional watch pocket on the waistband that has a single button closure. They are also uncuffed. The vest pockets are fully functional, as is the adjustment strap at the back. This suit was Union-Made in the USA by Cricketeer.

This really is a marvelous suit--I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this really is one, especially in this size!

Remember the tweed suit that sold for over $1000 on eBay last year? This is much, much nicer than that. But that doesn't mean this needs to be expensive... *So how about $160, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS, with international inquiries welcome, and Priority shipping at cost? As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, too!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 30 1/4 (+4) 
Waist laid flat: 15 3/4

Vest width: 17 1/2
Length: 24 3/4


----------



## leisureclass

Conductor: You should be able to email photos on your Iphone to yourself, and then from there put them up on here with a hosting service


----------



## firedancer

^ or download the tapatalk app. They can host or you can host directly.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Conductor - if you have a photobucket account, they have a free app that uploads photos right from your iPhone.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Looking for--shudder--black trousers. 37-ish waist, 29 inseam.


----------



## Jovan

Black trousers in and of themselves are not bad, it's what's worn with them that makes or breaks them. After all, black morning coats are worn during the day.


----------



## firedancer

Jovan said:


> Black trousers in and of themselves are not bad, it's what's worn with them that makes or breaks them. After all, black morning coats are worn during the day.


Yeah, they pretty much are


----------



## CMDC

*THRIFTUS MAXIMUS*

This weekend's thrifting marathon has produced a massive offering. Reductions will be offered for multiple purchases.

First up is one of the finest suits I've come across in my time thrifting. This is simply stunning in its quality, especially the fabric. This Gieves and Hawkes suit is less British than it is American in its styling. It has a single vent and is not boxy in the shoulders as some British suits are. The trousers are pleated with no cuff.

Navy flannel w/chalk stripe.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5
Length BoC: 32
Trousers waist: 37
Trousers inseam: 34.5 +2.5

$165 conus





































Next up is a wonderful charcoal 3/2 flannel 3 piece sack suit from way back in the day. For Samter's of Scranton. This baby has all the tradly goodies--hook vent; swelled lapel stiching, and slightly narrower lapels. Trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit is in outstanding condition given that its clearly over 40 years old--minimal wear.

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 25 + 1.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Trousers waist: 32
Trousers inseam: 30.5

*SOLD*





































Eljo's of Charlottesville minihoundstooth flannel charcoal 3/2 sack suit. Outstanding condition.

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 23.75 + 2
Length BoC: 29.5
Trousers waist: 33
Trousers inseam: 29.5 +1

$80 conus




























This is one blazer that I really wish had fit me. It is in immaculate, like new condition. It is of a midweight flannel and has pick stitching along the lapels and pockets. Single vent. A stellar offering by Ralph Lauren. It is made in the USA. 2 button, lightly darted. Fully lined. Tagged 42L

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25 +2
Length BoC: 32

$75 conus




























JPress Olive wide wale corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat. Hook vent.

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 26 +1.5
Length BoC: 32

$55 conus



















Norman Hilton for Arthur Adler of Washington 2 button, lightly darted sportcoat. The fabric is a heavier wool, brown glenplaid.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Length BoC: 32

$55 conus




























Bills Khakis. New With Tags M1 Original Twill in British Khaki. Unfinished hem. Size 34

$60 conus



















Bills Khakis. M2 Original Twill in British Khaki. 42 waist; 32.5 inseam. Flat front, cuffed.

$35 conus



















Bills Khakis. M2P. Lighter weight twill in British Khaki. Waist 36; Inseam 32.5.

$35 conus



















JPress Olive wide wale corduroy trousers. Flat front; no cuff.
Waist: 35
Inseam: 28.5 +2

$28 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren navy wide wale corduroys. This have had minimal wear but have been shortened from their tagged 30 inseam. Flat front; no cuff
Waist: 34
Inseam: 28.5

$26 conus



















LLBean Made in Ireland fisherman's sweater. This is a beautiful rich green. Tagged L
Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 27
Sleeve: 33

$26 conus



















Lands End rag wool charcoal sweater w/2 button front. Made in USA. Tagged M
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 33.5

$24 conus



















Paul Stuart tattersall sport shirt. Cream w/blue, red, and gold striping. Made in USA. Tagged XL
17 neck; 36 sleeve

$22 conus



















Canali sport shirt. Blue w/white, lavender, and purple. Made in Italy. Tagged XL
17 neck; 36 sleeve

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers red stripe pinpoint ocbd
17 x 35 slim fit

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers burnt orange mini-gingham spread collar dress shirt
16.5 x 32

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers burgundy bengal stripe pinpoint ocbd
16 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers yellow gingham pinpoint ocbd. Made in USA
16 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd.
16 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue w/white check pinpoint ocbd
15.5 x 34 slim fit

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers supima cotton ocbd. White w/ blue & burgundy striping. Tagged S
Measures 15 x 33

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers forest green polo shirt. Tagged L
22 pit to pit: 27 length

*SOLD*



















Lands End Harrington jacket. Little wear. Tagged L
Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 28
Sleeve: 35.5

$28 conus


----------



## Pugin

*Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, 7.5 D; Canterbury eelskin belt, sz 36.
*
These shoes are in excellent condition -- worn only a few times. I'm now trading up to another shoe. Letting these go for *$65* or best offer, including shipping in the continental US.


















*

Canterbury Eelskin belt, sz 36*. Brass buckle. Asking *SOLD!*, or best offer. CONUS shipping included.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Suede Sperry Topsiders 9M - $30 shipped

*A really nice pair of Topsiders, in a brown suede and brown calf combo.They are in really good condition, with no major problems. The suede might need a little maintenance. They measure 11.5 inches long, 4 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 



*Black Pebble Grain Florsheim Imperials 8B V-Cleat - $30 shipped*

The uppers on these seem to be in really good condition, with no cracks or damage that I can see. The soles still have some life in them, but the heels are fairly worn and the V-cleats are missing or damaged. These also seem to have 6 nails rather than the usual 5. They measure 12 inches long, 4.25 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 



*Aquascutum Aqua 5 Made in Canada Raincoat 42R - $65 shipped *

A very nice coat Made in Canada of 100% cotton. It features a distinctive check of brown, cream, and red. It has a 4 button closure with braided leather buttons, raglan sleeves, and very cool diagonal pockets that close with leather buttons. It is in very good condition, with no holes or tears in the fabric. The only problem issome collar ringing, which may come out with cleaning. 

Chest:25 
Shoulder:raglan
Sleeve(from middle of collar): 33.5 + 1.5 
Length(BOC): 40.5 



*Hart Schaffner & Marx Charcoal Gray Wool Overcoat 44-48 - $100 shipped*

A super sharp overcoat from HSM made for Hudson's, an old Detroit-based department store which suffered the same fate as many old department stores: becoming Macy's. This is a HEAVY overcoat, in a classic charcoal gray 100% wool, with stylish peak lapels and a double-breasted front. Based on the union label, this was likely made sometime in the late 70s/80s. You simply won't find an overcoat in this style, color, and construction without spending a LOT of money.The condition of the coat is very good, with one of the cuffs missing a button. There is also some staining at the bottom of the coat which I am almost positive will come out with dry cleaning. You could spend $20 to fix these issues, or $1000+ to get a new coat like this. Thisis tagged a 44R, but I wear a 46L jacket and it is just a little bit big for me. I probably tried it on 20 times trying to convince myself it fit. So use the measurements!

Chest:26 
Shoulder:22
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 25
Length(BOC): 47



*Atomic Fleck 3/2 Sack Sports Coat 42 - Make an offer! *

This is pure Mad Men style! This jacket has a beautiful charcoal gray tweed with 60s-style atomic fleck, narrow lapels with a great roll,and softly tailored shoulders. It is a 3/2 roll, with 2 button cuffs and center vent. It was made by Windsor Clothes for the old Broadway department store in California. Someone CLEARLY loved this jacket, as it has been patched and rewoven a few times on the back of the jacket. Given the nature of the fabric, the reweaving is only noticeable up close. This is an awesome piece that deserves a place in the closet of someone who will appreciate it like the previous owner did, so I'm opening it up to offers. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:17.75
Sleeve:25.75 + 1
Length(from BOC): 30.5 



*Austin Manor Madras Sports Coat 42R*- *$30shipped*

This jacket features a subtle, but delicious madras plaid. It is very lightly constructed, undarted, and has a 2 button front, 4 buttoncuffs, and a center vent. The only problem is a small spot on the lapel, which frankly blends in with the roughness of the madras plaid. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.25
Sleeve:25 + 1.25
Length(from BOC): 31



*Brooks Brothers Red Pinstripe Pinpoint OCBD 16-34 - $30 shipped*

Brooks Brothers quality. Pinpoint oxford in a very nice red pinstripe, with button-down collar. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 

Neck:15.5
Chest(armpit to armpit): 26
Shoulder:18.5
Sleeve:34
Length(from BOC): 32



*Lands' End Red Stripe Tab Collar Pinpoint 16-33 - $25 shipped*

Pinpoint oxford in a classy red stripe, with tab collar. Excellent condition.

Neck:
Chest(armpit to armpit): 23.5 
Shoulder:19.5
Sleeve:33
Length(from BOC): 31.5 



*LL Bean Made in USA Striped Sweater Large - $20 shipped *

Nice striped sweater from LL Bean, made in the USA of 100% cotton. Tagged size Large. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.75
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 26
Length(from BOC): 26



*Hart Schaffner & Marx Mid-Gray Wool Trousers - $25 shipped *

A very nice pair of 100% wool trousers from HSM, in excellent condition. No stains, tears, or holes. Flat front and uncuffed.

Waist:18 + .5 
Inseam:30 + 1.5 
Outseam:41
Rise:12



*Corbin Charcoal Gray Flannel Trousers - $35 shipped *

Classic pair of gray flannels, made by Corbin for Nordstrom. Flat front and uncuffed. Excellent condition, with no stains, tears or holes. 

Waist:18.5
Inseam:33
Outseam:45
Rise:12.75


----------



## straw sandals

*Two Fall Jackets*

Hello all!

I have two fantastic fall jackets. I'll lead with the more exciting one:

*J Press Harris Tweed in Blue/Grey*

This jacket is really, really lovely. It has the older 60's union label and a tag that includes San Francisco. These facts, plus its slightly narrow 3.25" lapels places it in the 1960's, methinks.

The jacket is heavy and comfortable, with a colorway that appears to be a staid grayish blue from a distance. Close up, however, it's light blue with flecks of brown and grey. It's really beautiful, and seems to have been well loved. There is a small ink spot on the inside lapel (scholarship! It's visible in the second shot.) and two suede elbow patches in that may cover holes; also, the lining on the left armhole is a tiny bit frayed. Still, that's pretty darn good for a 50-year old jacket.

Archetypically trad, this jacket is half lined with lapped seams in the shoulders and back. It's 3/2 with a hooked vent, of course. The shoulders are really, really soft.

It's marked 43 Long. Here are the measurements:

Shoulders: 18.25"
P2P: 22"
Sleeves: 25.5"
BOC: 32.25"

How about $75?







*Langrock Autumnal Tweed

*I'm almost certain that I bought this sport coat from Tweedydon last year. It's beautiful, but doesn't fit me. Alas.

The pattern is a sort of russet red and white houndstooth with a black overcheck. It's heavy, but soft and warm. Perhaps there's a little bit of cashmere in the blend? I just don't know.

This jacket also bears a 60's union tag. The lapel measures in at a slim 2.75". Like the jacket above, it's soft shouldered, 3/2, and half lined. No issues whatsoever.

No size measured (probably custom):

Shoulders: 18"
P2P: 21.5"
Sleeves: 24"
BOC: 30.25"

How about $50? I'm pretty sure that's what I paid.


----------



## swb120

*PRICES REDUCED. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*PRICES REDUCED. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*SHIRTS:*
*4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts, sz 17-34, 17.5-34* in excellent to like new condition:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

Asking *$20 shipped per shirt CONUS; $75 for all four.*









        

*Beautiful Brooks Brothers OCBD (white) and pinpoint cotton button-down (blue & white stripe) shirts, size 16.5-32*, in excellent condition. Made in USA. Unlined collars, beautiful collar rolls. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS per shirt*.









   

Two *Lacoste long-sleeve polos, size 4*, in excellent condition. One in a deep navy, one in lighter navy with yellow stripes. *Asking $28 shipped per shirt; $50 for both.*









 

*Lacoste polo, sz. 6, in light green*. In very good condition. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.

 

*SUITS & SPORTCOATS:*
*Hickey Freeman Canterbury model medium gray pinhead, sz 42R *(rely on measurements). 2-button, full canvassed. Tagged size 42R. Flat front pants, lined to knee. Asking *$55 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 44
Waist: 41
Sleeve: 24 ½ (2 to let out)
Shoulders: 19 ½-20
Length: 30 ½ 
Trousers waist: 35 (3+ to let out)
Inseam: 27 
Outseam: 38 3/4
Cuffs: 1 ¼ (1 to let out)









        

*Lovely Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with faint tan/yellow lines, tagged 42R* (check measurements). 2-button, darted, center vent, 1/2 lined. Made in USA. *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*.

Chest: 43-44 
Waist: 41 
Length: 30.5 
Sleeves: 25 (1.5 to let out) 
Shoulders: 18.5

*H. Freeman tweed plaid sportcoat, sz 42R.* 2-button, darted, center vent, fully lined. Lovely tan, brown, red, yellow, blue plaid pattern by iconic Philadelphia suit-maker. Made in USA.

Asking *$35 shipped.*

Chest: 45
Waist: 43
Length (BOC): 31 1/2
Sleeves: 24 (2 1/2" to let out)
Shoulders: 19

Photos:








    

*Beautiful Brooks Brothers "BrooksLinen" linen 3/2 sack sportcoat, tagged size 48XL, in RED!* (see measurements) Yes, Johnny Carson, this is for you! The real deal: patch pockets, lovely natural shoulders, center vent, MOP buttons, 1/4 lined. It's in outstanding condition, and perfect for the end of summer/early fall. If it were my size, it would never see the Exchange...it's awesome. NOTE: the photos make the red look lighter & more washed out, but in person, it's a rich, deeper red.

*Asking $65 shipped CONUS*.

Chest: 25.5
Waist: 23.5
Length: 34
Shoulders: 19.75
Sleeves: 26.75 (2" to let out)









     

*TROUSERS:*
*Bills Khaki's M2P, tagged sz 38, in British tan*. Pleated, cuffed. In excellent condition. Waist: 38 (2" to let out); Inseam: 28.5" with 1.5" cuffs and 1" add't to let out. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS*.

  

*SHOES:*
*Allen Edmonds "Walden" loafers, size 7*, in excellent condition. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS.*









   

*Alden for Brooks Brothers black tassel calf loafers, size 8D*, in excellent condition. Uppers are in great condition. Lots of life left in the original soles; heels have been replaced. Model 660.

*Asking $70 shipped CONUS.*









   

*Black tassel loafers, sz 9.5D, in good condition*. Model 660. Aberdeen last. Uppers in very good condition (save one scratch on the left toe - see pic); soles & heels have been replaced. Retail for $452.

*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*.









    

*Tan tassel loafers, sz 9.5D, in fair condition*. Model 610. Uppers in good condition; soles & heels have been replaced. Retail for $450.

*Asking $45 shipped CONUS*.









    

*Church's "Chester" black calf wingtips, size 10C*, in good condition. Insoles show a good deal of wear; soles and heels are been replaced; uppers in good condition, with some slight scuffing at toe (see pic). It's difficult to make out the size, but it appears to read "10C" and holding them up to a pair of AE 10's, they are the exact same length. [these would be a great candidate for recrafting from B.Nelson's: https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/]

*Asking $60 shipped CONUS.*









    

*TOPCOATS/TRENCHCOATS*
*US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking *$55 shipped *(+5 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/img5685b.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img5684i.jpg/

*ACCESSORIES*
*NWT Pantherella Over-The-Calf (OTC) cotton argyle socks, made in England*, in a variety of colors. All are *size Regular, which Pantherella states is for shoe sizes 8-11* (for reference, I wear a size 10D in Aldens and these fit perfectly; I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me).

I only have one pair of each of 1, 4-10, two pairs of 2 & 3. Please indicate by number which one(s) you wish to claim.

*Asking $20 shipped per pair ($22 if shipping west of Chicago).*










*Nos. 1-4 (from left)* 









*Nos. 5-7 [Nos 5&7 are CLAIMED]* 









*Nos. 8-10 #9 is navy, not black. [Nos. 8& 10 are CLAIMED]*


----------



## TweedyDon

The three-piece tweed suit is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## conductor

The Alden monk strap shoes in post 18801 have sold.


----------



## conductor

Oxxford "Aristocrat Cachet" tuxedo

This garment is stunning! If you are looking for a tuxedo and this is in your size, snap it up. It does not get any better than this! In perfect condition, save for a tear on the INSIDE of one of the pant front pockets - NOT the actual outside pant material. This is an easy fix for just about anyone. I actually snagged it on something (head smacks forehead).

Looks like it is wool with silk lining and trim. One button front closure and four buttons on the sleeve. Fully lined jacket. Brace buttons and pleats. Braces included.

Measurements:

Jacket:

Chest 22'
Sleeve 26"
Length from BOC 31.5"
Shoulder 18.5"

Pants:

Inseam: 33.5" 2.5" to let out
Waist 16.6" 3" to let out

Asking $75 shipped conus


----------



## Christophe

Gentlemen, 
This doesn't usually work, but here's my try: I'm looking for a double-breasted navy blazer, around 36 or so. Measurements between 17 and 17.75 shoulders, 18.5 and 20 pit to pit (19 is perfect), and 28.5 to 30 length (all inches). Not too picky on the details, but I'd prefer a 6X2 button stance. 
However, I'm very open to other options as long as it is roughly my measurements. Please PM if you have anything!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reptilicus

New Brooks Brothers Cotton V Neck in navy. Tagged Medium. $30 CONUS. I bought this last year on sale and it just never made the rotation. It has not been worn other than to check fit after purchase.


----------



## Reptilicus

*Fall Shirts*

1) PRL Regular Fit LS Size M, color burgundy $13 shipped CONUS
2) Brooks Brothers Red/Black Flannel, Size M $13 shipped CONUS
3) LL Bean Black/White buffalo check Flannel, Size M $13 shipped CONUS
All 3 for $35 All are in like-new condition.


----------



## wacolo

$23 shipped CONUS Gitman Brothers Blue Stripe shirt 16/34 Clean all over. The shirt has a point collar and plain cuffs.


----------



## Himself

*Like new Bills M2 Original Twill 34x30, M3 Poplin 34x32, both khaki color*

Both hemmed without cuffs. 2.75" extra for cuffs on the M2, 1.75" extra on the M3. Both essentially new, so re-hemming wouldn't show.

*$45 each, shipped US.*


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack Suit 43 - $100 shipped*

A truly vintage piece, a subtly striped charcoal gray sack suit, likely from the late 1950s or early 1960s. The suit is a very lightweight poplin blend. The jacket features a stylishly narrow lapel, 2 button cuffs, and no vents. It also features some incredibly soft and natural shoulders. The pants are flat front and cuffed. The suit is in excellent condition, the only problem is that it will need a repress to get the lapel rolling like it should.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 17.75 
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 29.5 

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27
Rise: 13


----------



## wacolo

$15 shipped CONUS Harris Tweed Scarf It is in excellent condition. 66"x10"


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have a lot of T.M. Lewin and Polo Ralph Lauren dress and sport shirts for sale. All of these shirts are in very good condition with no visible spots or stains. Each has been professionally laundered with no starch; most are folded. I lost weight and need to sell what I have to buy new shirts.
I'd like to sell as many as possible to the same buyer.

I charge $7 shipping per shirt or $10 shipping (within the continental United States) for four shirts. Please send me a private message, if interested.


All T.M. Lewin shirts are $12. All Polo Ralph Lauren shirts are $15. Please note that I have three (perhaps even four) of the solid white T.M. Lewin shirts with the St. James collar.


In terms of sizes: the two Polo Ralph Lauren shirts are classic fit size medium (15.5 neck and 32/33 sleeve). All of the T.M. Lewin shirts are slim-fit, 15.5 neck and either a 32.5 or 32/33 sleeve. Additionally, all T.M. Lewin shirts have either a St. James or Windsor collar.


Polo Ralph Lauren pink sport shirt.


Polo Ralph Lauren blue striped sport shirt.


T.M. Lewin navy gingham check dress shirt.


T.M. Lewin blue gingham check dress shirt.


T.M. Lewin light pink Glen plaid dress shirt.


T.M. Lewin light pink dress shirt.


T.M. Lewin white dress shirt.


T.M. Lewin light blue check dress shirt.


I forgot about this one: Nicholas Jermyn (New Zealand brand) light blue check dress shirt. Size 15/12 neck with 32.5 sleeve, french cuffs and slim fit. $12 plus shipping.


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXQUISITE Bespoke Jackets (c.44) in Loro Piana Zealander fabric, Cashmere, and wool. Handwork everywhere, surgeon's cuffs, the works!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. The bottom two pockets are sealable with Velcro, as the owner disliked interior zippers in anything but leather jackets and he kept his grandfather's pocket watch (from the First World War) on him at all times, and wanted a safe place to keep it. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently, and he disliked single vents.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE ARE THE LAST OF THESE JACKETS THAT I HAVE AVAILABLE, AND THAT NO MORE WILL BE COMING!

And if you've purchased one from me, please do feel free to share the compliments on it publicly that you passed along by email--unlike their original owner, I'm not an aristocrat, and so I'm not shy of positive publicity!​
*
*I have previously posted two cashmere jackets from the same source; these are available in the post linked below, and are numbers (8) and (9): BOTH NOW CLAIMED!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1325035#post1325035

*Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, but offers are still very welcome.*​
*PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​
*

*(1) STUNNING bespoke jacket in Loro Piana Zelander fabric.*

*CLAIMED!*

Cut from 100% New Zealand merino wool this jacket is simply gorgeous. a beautiful, almost midnight, blue, it features a subtle overcheck in autumnal bracken. Naturally, it features all of the details outlined above--lashings of handwork, surgeon's cuffs, unvented, symmetrical interior pockets, a beautiful cut, and wonderful provenance--and it is in excellent condition. It is fully canvassed.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31

  

*2) GORGEOUS bespoke jacket in lighter blue with light chestnut overcheck*

*CLAIMED!*

The drape and cut of this jacket are wonderful! This was made expressly for a "casual" garden party hosted by the British Embassy--although since this is the owner's idea of "very casual" you can guess what the rest of his wardrobe looks like! Like its brethren, this features of the desiderata listed above. It's half-canvassed, and is cut from a wonderful cloth that'sa dark shade of sky blue with a light chestnut overcheck. It is in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/8

   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere (?) Dark Blue and Black Glen Plaid jacket with subtle Light Chestnut Overcheck
*
This is absolutely wonderful! There is no fabric content listed, but this is clearly either cashmere, or a cashmere blend. The fabric is extremely soft and luxurious, and the colourway is gorgeous--a beautiful dark blue and black glen plaid with a very subtle light chestnut overcheck. This is simply wonderful! It has all of the details of its brothers above--handwork, surgeon's cuffs, the works!--and is fully canvassed. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## Pugin

*7.5D AE Park Avenues ; 8D Quoddy Boat Shoes !*

Quoddy 8D penny-style boat shoes

Made in supple Horween chromexcel for O'Connell's of Buffalo, these are in excellent shape with very light wear. Asking *$45 *or best offer, including shipping in the continental US.










Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, 7.5 D;

These shoes are in excellent condition -- worn only a few times. I'm now trading up to another shoe. Letting these go for *$65* or best offer, including shipping in the continental US.


----------



## mikeh

Consolidating, and adding a tradly pair of shoes that one of us _needs._

For all the pictures take a look at the listing over at SF ( https://www.styleforum.net/t/315666...fers-awesome-patina-size-8c/0_30#post_5754025 ) but as a teaser, they are *Shell Cordovan Hamilton penny loafers from Allen Edmonds*. They appear to be deadstock - there's a little scratching on the soles, but not enough to suggest they were ever worn. I suspect they were on display or on a closet floor for quite a while. Now they can be yours. The original #8 shell has faded to a lovely aged patina. Get these beauties on your feet quickly. Feel free to make cash or trade offers.








Asking $235, I think a good price for unworn shell.

*Southwick Herringbone Charcoal suit $65*
From Roger Stevens, one of the nicer men's shops in Milwaukee. It seems to be a little in between measurements, but I'd guess it as a 46L? It's definitely a long, but if you're between a 44 and 48, I'd say take a look at the measurements and see if it is you.

Three button, single vented. Not super heavy, but not exactly summerweight either. Trousers are flat front, but cuffed. Cool little pocket in the waistband. It is just a shade darker than in the pics.

It has been worn but it hasn't been worn as much as the others the guy left at GW. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to reunite the identical fabric navy suit coat with its pants. All these thumbnails click through to full size pics.








   
Measurements 
PTP 24.5
SHD 19.25
BOC 32.25
SLV 25.5
W 18.75
Ins 32.5
Available, especially for trade. Ideally, I'd like to add a staple suit, or any suit. Failing that, make me and offer (cash or trade), I'm more than happy to consider, and won't be offended. C'mon, you know you want some Southwick!

My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)

*Canali Proposta DB (6x2) "Tuxedo" Dinner suit*. I'm not sure if Canali counts as trad, but a tux surely does. Not just the standard black fabric, check out the closeups for an idea of the texture. It isn't overpowering, but it makes the suit a little more interesting - I wish it were my size.
6x2 DB ventless jacket, which is how it should be. The cuff buttons are not actually working, so they won't present an alteration problem, but the cuffs could be finished as working cuffs (They're open, just not cut, etc.) Trousers are pleated, not cuffed, and they have a satin waistband to match the side stripe.
Tagged (EU) 58L so around a 46L, but see measurements.
*PTP *24 1/2
*SHD *21 5/8
*BOC *33 1/2
*SLV *26 1/2
*Waist *17 1/2
*Outseam *45
*Inseam *32 3/4
I included both shots of the jacket because the lighter one, while horrible with regard to color, makes it easier to see the lines. The color is actually a very rich black.
    
Like I say, the fabric is interesting, not that it stands out at a distance.  
$100

My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)


----------



## Himself

I hope it's not bad form to bump this.



Himself said:


> Both hemmed without cuffs. 2.75" extra for cuffs on the M2, 1.75" extra on the M3. Both essentially new, so re-hemming wouldn't show.
> 
> *$45 each, shipped US.*


----------



## johnnylaw

Himself said:


> I hope it's not bad form to bump this.


Not bad form, as long as you take a little off the price if I guess the size of the pants that you're selling.


----------



## herfitup

TweedyDon said:


> I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.
> 
> These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. The bottom two pockets are sealable with Velcro, as the owner disliked interior zippers in anything but leather jackets and he kept his grandfather's pocket watch (from the First World War) on him at all times, and wanted a safe place to keep it. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently, and he disliked single vents.
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE ARE THE LAST OF THESE JACKETS THAT I HAVE AVAILABLE, AND THAT NO MORE WILL BE COMING!
> 
> And if you've purchased one from me, please do feel free to share the compliments on it publicly that you passed along by email--unlike their original owner, I'm not an aristocrat, and so I'm not shy of positive publicity!​
> *
> *I have previously posted two cashmere jackets from the same source; these are available in the post linked below, and are numbers (8) and (9):*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1325035#post1325035
> 
> *Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, but offers are still very welcome.*​
> *PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​
> *
> 
> *(1) STUNNING bespoke jacket in Loro Piana Zelander fabric.*
> 
> Cut from 100% New Zealand merino wool this jacket is simply gorgeous. a beautiful, almost midnight, blue, it features a subtle overcheck in autumnal bracken. Naturally, it features all of the details outlined above--lashings of handwork, surgeon's cuffs, unvented, symmetrical interior pockets, a beautiful cut, and wonderful provenance--and it is in excellent condition. It is fully canvassed.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> *Asking just $80, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) GORGEOUS bespoke jacket in lighter blue with light chestnut overcheck*
> 
> The drape and cut of this jacket are wonderful! This was made expressly for a "casual" garden party hosted by the British Embassy--although since this is the owner's idea of "very casual" you can guess what the rest of his wardrobe looks like! Like its brethren, this features of the desiderata listed above. It's half-canvassed, and is cut from a wonderful cloth that'sa dark shade of sky blue with a light chestnut overcheck. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+ 3/4)
> Shoulder 20 1/4
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere (?) Dark Blue and Black Glen Plaid jacket with subtle Light Chestnut Overcheck
> *
> This is absolutely wonderful! There is no fabric content listed, but this is clearly either cashmere, or a cashmere blend. The fabric is extremely soft and luxurious, and the colourway is gorgeous--a beautiful dark blue and black glen plaid with a very subtle light chestnut overcheck. This is simply wonderful! It has all of the details of its brothers above--handwork, surgeon's cuffs, the works!--and is fully canvassed. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 31


I bought the first two of these jackets. They were lighter weight summer jackets but I am amazed at the detail put into them. Pick stitching and very clean finsh on the working button holes on the cuffs. Really quality tailoring.

And before you accuse me of being a tout I had the right of first refusal on the the remainder but my girth precludes any of these wonderful wool jackets from fitting me. It is a shame that the gentleman didn't remain closer to a 46R. I had my heart set on a few of them.


----------



## ArtVandalay

johnnylaw said:


> Not bad form, as long as you take a little off the price if I guess the size of the pants that you're selling.


I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Help a law student eat and minimize at the same time. I'm looking to sell two very lightly worn Shaggy Dogs, size XL, in Charcoal and Green.

I would estimate the Green Shaggy Dog has less than ten wearings and the Charcoal is likely at no more than twenty wearings. I purchased them both around 2009, I believe? There's evidence somewhere on the forum from back when I was involved. Anyway, once I realized I could fit in Larges, I pretty much stopped wearing these two. They are free of holes, mothball stink, and tears.

$100 (each) OBO shipped CONUS 

I will also be posting a lovely Golden Fleece sack in the next week or so.


----------



## Himself

johnnylaw said:


> Not bad form, as long as you take a little off the price if I guess the size of the pants that you're selling.


PM an offer!


----------



## ArtVandalay

MORE DROPS

* ~42 long JAB 3/2 sack tweed*
Another made in USA JAB piece. Back when JAB made a quality garment. A lighter brown tweed with lots of blue in the weave. Partially lined, two button cuff. 
19" shoulders - 22.5" pit to pit - 27" sleeves - 33.5" BOC










* Asking $33 conus *

* ~44 long Corbin for Logan's of Midway sack tweed.*
Another relist. Made in USAThis is a beautiful tweed - one of my three favorite tweeds I have ever come across. The colors and the weave are gorgeous, and if this was a touch smaller I would absolutely not be selling it. Partially lined, three button cuff. 
19" shoulders - 23" pit to pit - 25.5" sleeves (+1) - 32" BOC









* Asking $37.50 CONUS*
*

Bill's Seersucker M2P's
Measure 35" waist, 31.5" inseam. Uncuffed. These don't look to have been worn much if at all - in great condition.
*









*Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$30 J Crew Blackwatch Flannel Trousers 34x29 The fabric is 75/25 Wool and Polyamide. They are flat front and cuffed. Marked as a 34x32 but they measure to a 34.75 waist and a 29 inseam. They have not been let out, just vanity sized. Of course you can lose the cuff and get some length back. No stains or holes.




$30 Majer Blackwatch Trousers 38x28 These are year round weight. They are flat front and have a plain bottom. There is enough material to lengthen them 1.25". Condition wise is fine except for a small hole next to the tack by the back left pocket. It is shown in the last picture. I doubt it would be an issue, but it is there.


----------



## CMDC

*UPDATE AND DROPS...
*


CMDC said:


> *THRIFTUS MAXIMUS*
> 
> This weekend's thrifting marathon has produced a massive offering. Reductions will be offered for multiple purchases.
> 
> First up is one of the finest suits I've come across in my time thrifting. This is simply stunning in its quality, especially the fabric. This Gieves and Hawkes suit is less British than it is American in its styling. It has a single vent and is not boxy in the shoulders as some British suits are. The trousers are pleated with no cuff.
> 
> Navy flannel w/chalk stripe.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Trousers waist: 37
> Trousers inseam: 34.5 +2.5
> 
> *$150 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eljo's of Charlottesville minihoundstooth flannel charcoal 3/2 sack suit. Outstanding condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 23.75 + 2
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Trousers waist: 33
> Trousers inseam: 29.5 +1
> 
> *$75 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one blazer that I really wish had fit me. It is in immaculate, like new condition. It is of a midweight flannel and has pick stitching along the lapels and pockets. Single vent. A stellar offering by Ralph Lauren. It is made in the USA. 2 button, lightly darted. Fully lined. Tagged 42L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Length BoC: 32
> 
> *$68 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton for Arthur Adler of Washington 2 button, lightly darted sportcoat. The fabric is a heavier wool, brown glenplaid.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length BoC: 32
> 
> *$50 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis. New With Tags M1 Original Twill in British Khaki. Unfinished hem. Size 34
> 
> *$55 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis. M2 Original Twill in British Khaki. 42 waist; 32.5 inseam. Flat front, cuffed.
> 
> *$30 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis. M2P. Lighter weight twill in British Khaki. Waist 36; Inseam 32.5.
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress Olive wide wale corduroy trousers. Flat front; no cuff.
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 28.5 +2
> 
> *$25 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren navy wide wale corduroys. This have had minimal wear but have been shortened from their tagged 30 inseam. Flat front; no cuff
> Waist: 34
> Inseam: 28.5
> 
> *$24 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Made in Ireland fisherman's sweater. This is a beautiful rich green. Tagged L
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 27
> Sleeve: 33
> 
> *$23 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End rag wool charcoal sweater w/2 button front. Made in USA. Tagged M
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Length: 26.5
> Sleeve: 33.5
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canali sport shirt. Blue w/white, lavender, and purple. Made in Italy. Tagged XL
> 17 neck; 36 sleeve
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burnt orange mini-gingham spread collar dress shirt
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy bengal stripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd.
> 16 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue w/white check pinpoint ocbd
> 15.5 x 34 slim fit
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers supima cotton ocbd. White w/ blue & burgundy striping. Tagged S
> Measures 15 x 33
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Harrington jacket. Little wear. Tagged L
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 35.5
> 
> *$24 conus
> *


----------



## straw sandals

*Fall Jackets, Redux*

Drops!

Guys, the J Press is really special. The Langrock is really beautiful, too. I can't believe that there are no bites! Offers are, of course, welcome.


straw sandals said:


> Hello all!I have two fantastic fall jackets. I'll lead with the more exciting one:*J Press Harris Tweed in Blue/Grey*This jacket is really, really lovely. It has the older 60's union label and a tag that includes San Francisco. These facts, plus its slightly narrow 3.25" lapels places it in the 1960's, methinks.The jacket is heavy and comfortable, with a colorway that appears to be a staid grayish blue from a distance. Close up, however, it's light blue with flecks of brown and grey. It's really beautiful, and seems to have been well loved. There is a small ink spot on the inside lapel (scholarship! It's visible in the second shot.) and two suede elbow patches in that may cover holes; also, the lining on the left armhole is a tiny bit frayed. Still, that's pretty darn good for a 50-year old jacket.Archetypically trad, this jacket is half lined with lapped seams in the shoulders and back. It's 3/2 with a hooked vent, of course. The shoulders are really, really soft.It's marked 43 Long. Here are the measurements:Shoulders: 18.25"P2P: 22"Sleeves: 25.5"BOC: 32.25"How about $75>$65?
> 
> *
> Langrock Autumnal Tweed*I'm almost certain that I bought this sport coat from Tweedydon last year. It's beautiful, but doesn't fit me. Alas.The pattern is a sort of russet red and white houndstooth with a black overcheck. It's heavy, but soft and warm. Perhaps there's a little bit of cashmere in the blend? I just don't know.This jacket also bears a 60's union tag. The lapel measures in at a slim 2.75". Like the jacket above, it's soft shouldered, 3/2, and half lined. No issues whatsoever.No size measured (probably custom):Shoulders: 18"P2P: 21.5"Sleeves: 24"BOC: 30.25"How about $50>$40? I'm pretty sure that's what I paid.


----------



## TweedyDon

That Langrock is GORGEOUS, and an absolute STEAL at that price!

In other news, all the Charles jackets are now claimed. Thank you!


----------



## Jovan

johnnylaw said:


> Not bad form, as long as you take a little off the price if I guess the size of the pants that you're selling.





ArtVandalay said:


> I was wondering the same thing....


Quoted posts lose their title in transition:

Like new Bills M2 Original Twill 34x30, M3 Poplin 34x32, both khaki color


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*, with International shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket. c.42R. *

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name as is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










   

*2) STUNNING Cantarelli jacket in wool, cotton, and silk.

*Not trad at all, but absolutely GORGEOUS! This jacket is so beautiful it's hard to know where to start....

To be honest didn't really understand the fuss about Caruso and Cantarelli... until I saw this jacket. It is, simply, stunning. The cut is wonderfully--utterly Neopolitian, with almost no construction at all; this jacket just elegantly and insouciantly lounges around on whom it clothes, never pushing its own elegance forward but simply conveying it wholesale to its wearer. Naturally, to achieve this the cut is superb, with very soft shoulders and an amazingly beautiful lapel roll that just curves upwards like a breaking wave in a way that puts all but the best 3/2 sacks from Hilton and Langrock to shame.

The fabric has a wonderful hand, and, obviously, simply a superb drape, being a blend of wool, silk, and cotton. The jacket is quarter-lined, showing off its flawless internal construction, and canvassed. It also has the ever-desirable twin vents (both hook vents), a very elegant and slim silhouette, and plenty of handwork throughout. It also boasts patch pockets! And its colourway is wonderful--a lovely dark-dusk blue with a bold navy overcheck that, despite its boldness, complements perfectly its background and both blends in and stands out.

This jacket was finished so that it appears "vintaged", rather than distressed--a process that (unlike those used by cheaper manufacturers) clearly has not adversely affected the garment at all, but merely achieved the desired look.

Naturally, this jacket was Made in Italy. It is in beautiful condition, having recently undergone a specialist dry-cleaning in Princeton.

Given its beauty, this is a steal at *just $85, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*.

*Measurements:*

*This is tagged an EU size 54, which is a US 44 (or possibly 42 for some makers), and it is closer to a 41 or 42. Please check the measurements--and thanks for your interest!*

Chest: 21 1/4 *(PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS UPDATED; THERE WAS A TYPO. IN MY ORIGINAL LISTING HERE--MY APOLOGIES!)*
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures don't come close to doing this jacket justice!*








       

*
3) CLASSIC HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED*

Cut from classic pearl grey herringbone, this jacket features the traditional subtle vertical striping that's characteristic of Harris, this time in very, very subtle pale blue and very pale pink. The jacket features the classic leather-covered football buttons that go so well with tweed, and is fully lined. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have some minor rub marks in the lining at the top of each interior breast pocket, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29










    

*4) Made in the USA Orvis Glen Plaid Tweed*

Cut from a classic black and grey glen plaid tweed with a subtle overcheck of autumnal bracken, this lovely tweed is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a very nice, deep, interior breast pocket on the left, and a zippered security interior pocket on the right. It is single vented, and Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this runs small:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31










    

*5) Oxxford Cashmere--just $24!*

This is gorgeous! Cut from seriously luxurious Crown Cashmere, this beautiful Oxxford is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The cashmere it is cut from has a wonderful colourway, with a grey and white herringbone overlaid with a windowpane check in dark slate blue and light honey. The jacket has a two button front, a single center vent, and four button cuffs.

It does, though, have some issues, and so would need repair prior to wearing. There is a small snag hole on the front that needs to be rewoven, and one of the cuffs is fraying. There is also a flaw near the hem at the front which might be a very small stain (possibly removeable) , and the hem needs to be resewn at the back (an easy fix). I suspect that these repairs could run about $100, so this jacket is very well priced at

*just $24, or offer--so you'll have a splendid Oxxford in cashmere for about $130! 

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










        

*6) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent. and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*7) COUNTRY TWEED--Three Patch Pockets, throat latch, elbow patches!*

This is a really lovely, functional, country tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this was made in the USA--shockingly, for Stafford, although looking back into the past even Stafford made some great items. It features the ever-desirable three patch pockets, a fully functional throat latch, and suede elbow patches. It has four leather-covered buttons on each sleeve, and two for front closure. It has a single vent, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition--the throat latch has clearly never been used, and the elbow patches are unscuffed.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










      

*8) BEAUTIFUL plaid jacket in lambswool, from Land's End!*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket--if it were just a hair smaller it wouldn't be here, as I'd have claimed it! I can't really describe adequately the loveliness of the plaid, so please do look at my close-ups of it on the sleeve. The jacket is cut from lambswool, and has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a single vent. It was Made in the USA. There is a single pinprick in the lining at the centre back, otherwise this is in excellent condition.

*Asking $35, or offer.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 3/4










    

*9) Heavy Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone.*

(ON HOLD)

This is Harris Tweed as it should be--thick, heavy, and ready to watch a rugby match in the pouring rain before going to the pub.... Or in this jacket you could play rugby in the rain before going to the pub! Cut from a classic Harris tweed pattern of alternating bands of herringbone and birdsfoot with a very subtle vertical periwinkle blue stripe, this lovely jacket was made by Jos. A. Bank back when they rivaled Brooks. Made in the USA this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons and has a single centre vent. It does however have three small areas of weakness in the fabric, which can just be seen in the sleeve shot. These could be ignored, or else easily rewoven--my guess is that they were there from its weaving. Because of these, this jacket is just in Very Good/Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   
  

*10) Brooks Brothers pincord--made in the USA.*

A lovely summer jacket, this pincord from Brooks Brothers is subtly darted, and features a three button front. A more recent model, this is all-cotton, half-canvassed, fully lined, and features a center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2










    

*11) CLASSIC Trad/Ivy 3/2 sack Navy Blazer by H. Freeman, for The English Shop of Princeton*

A true trad. classic! This is a lovely 3/2 sack navy blazer with a beautifully curving lapel roll and patch pockets--if you don't have two or three in your wardrobe already, you should pick this one up! Made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy retailers of Princeton--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary damson lining--a nice change from the usual grey or blue that linings so often come in for blazers. This jacket has a single center vent, and classic two button cuffs. It does have one minor issue--one of the cuff buttons is missing. I can almost certainly secure you a full set of buttons to correct this, or else you could replace the single button on your own--or else just ignore it and enjoy the insouciance! Because of this, though, this blazer is only in Very Good condition, and hence

*is just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4










     

*12) CLASSIC Ivy Fall 3/2 sack jacket!*

Absolutely perfect for strolling on the campus of your Ivy league school in the Fall, or donning after work on Friday to head out for a good steak and bourbon with your wife in her RHT stockings, elegant dress, and your newly-purchased sleek baby-blue Chevrolet sedan, this lovely jacket is cut from dark tobacco brown wool with a sporting yet elegant slate-grey overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack, with a single vent, two button cuffs, and a great lapel roll. Made in the USA when clothes still were, this lovely Fall jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It does have one flaw--a small ink blotch on the inside lining, as shown, and so because of this this is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm

*asking only $38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN BARBOUR Beauchamp Travel Jacket. Size SMALL. Just $75 boxed & shipped in CONUS! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

This beautiful and UNWORN Barbour Beauchamp Travel Jacket is just perfect for late Summer, early Fall and then Spring, since it is far lighter weight that Barbour's traditional waxed cotton coats. It's also waterproof and breathable, as Barbour themselves note!

Cut similarly to the classic Border, this features two bellows pockets--with a nice cut-away to under the bellows flap fop ease of access--and two zippered "handwarmer" pockets at the sides. It also features a tattersall lining in the top half, and a mesh lining for the lower part, as well as two zippered internal pockets, one horizontal and one vertical. The cuffs are adjustable using the poppered straps, and this fastens with Barbour's traditional combination of a zipper (with a large Barbour ring pull) and popper snaps, all of which feature the Barbour logo. This jacket also features a corduroy collar which is underlined with the same tattersall check as the lining. The bellows pockets and the internal pockets are lined in the same material. The shell is a absolutely lovely vibrant grass green--the colour is best shown in the pictures which also feature the lining.

This Barbour was purchased, tried on one indoors with tags removed, and then stored.

As such, it's an absolute steal at *just $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*This is a (rare) size Small; it measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 35 (raglan sleeves; and remember, the sleeves of a coat should be longer than shirt sleeves!)
Length from BOC: 31


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm doing a closet intervention, and just posted a whole bunch of NWT, still in bags Bills Khakis M3s, size 32 and 33 in normal colors (khaki, British khaki, mushroom) in the sales forum.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...2-and-33-waist-unhemmed&p=1326796#post1326796


----------



## dexconstruct

*PRICE DROPS!! Offers are ALWAYS welcome!

Suede Sperry Topsiders 9M - $25 shipped

*A really nice pair of Topsiders, in a brown suede and brown calf combo.They are in really good condition, with no major problems. The suede might need a little maintenance. They measure 11.5 inches long, 4 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 



*Black Pebble Grain Florsheim Imperials 8B V-Cleat - $25 shipped*

The uppers on these seem to be in really good condition, with no cracks or damage that I can see. The soles still have some life in them, but the heels are fairly worn and the V-cleats are missing or damaged. These also seem to have 6 nails rather than the usual 5. They measure 12 inches long, 4.25 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 



*Aquascutum Aqua 5 Made in Canada Raincoat 42R - $65 shipped *

A very nice coat Made in Canada of 100% cotton. It features a distinctive check of brown, cream, and red. It has a 4 button closure with braided leather buttons, raglan sleeves, and very cool diagonal pockets that close with leather buttons. It is in very good condition, with no holes or tears in the fabric. The only problem issome collar ringing, which may come out with cleaning. 

Chest:25 
Shoulder:raglan
Sleeve(from middle of collar): 33.5 + 1.5 
Length(BOC): 40.5 



*Hart Schaffner & Marx Charcoal Gray Wool Overcoat 44-48 - $80 shipped*

A super sharp overcoat from HSM made for Hudson's, an old Detroit-based department store which suffered the same fate as many old department stores: becoming Macy's. This is a HEAVY overcoat, in a classic charcoal gray 100% wool, with stylish peak lapels and a double-breasted front. Based on the union label, this was likely made sometime in the late 70s/80s. You simply won't find an overcoat in this style, color, and construction without spending a LOT of money.The condition of the coat is very good, with one of the cuffs missing a button. There is also some staining at the bottom of the coat which I am almost positive will come out with dry cleaning. You could spend $20 to fix these issues, or $1000+ to get a new coat like this. Thisis tagged a 44R, but I wear a 46L jacket and it is just a little bit big for me. I probably tried it on 20 times trying to convince myself it fit. So use the measurements!

Chest:26 
Shoulder:22
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 25
Length(BOC): 47



*Atomic Fleck 3/2 Sack Sports Coat 42 - Make an offer! *

This is pure Mad Men style! This jacket has a beautiful charcoal gray tweed with 60s-style atomic fleck, narrow lapels with a great roll,and softly tailored shoulders. It is a 3/2 roll, with 2 button cuffs and center vent. It was made by Windsor Clothes for the old Broadway department store in California. Someone CLEARLY loved this jacket, as it has been patched and rewoven a few times on the back of the jacket. Given the nature of the fabric, the reweaving is only noticeable up close. This is an awesome piece that deserves a place in the closet of someone who will appreciate it like the previous owner did, so I'm opening it up to offers. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:17.75
Sleeve:25.75 + 1
Length(from BOC): 30.5 



*Austin Manor Madras Sports Coat 42R*- *$25 shipped*

This jacket features a subtle, but delicious madras plaid. It is very lightly constructed, undarted, and has a 2 button front, 4 buttoncuffs, and a center vent. The only problem is a small spot on the lapel, which frankly blends in with the roughness of the madras plaid. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.25
Sleeve:25 + 1.25
Length(from BOC): 31



*Brooks Brothers Red Pinstripe Pinpoint OCBD 16-34 - $25 shipped*

Brooks Brothers quality. Pinpoint oxford in a very nice red pinstripe, with button-down collar. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 

Neck:15.5
Chest(armpit to armpit): 26
Shoulder:18.5
Sleeve:34
Length(from BOC): 32



*Lands' End Red Stripe Tab Collar Pinpoint 16-33 - $20 shipped*

Pinpoint oxford in a classy red stripe, with tab collar. Excellent condition.

Neck:
Chest(armpit to armpit): 23.5 
Shoulder:19.5
Sleeve:33
Length(from BOC): 31.5 



*LL Bean Made in USA Striped Sweater Large - $16 shipped *

Nice striped sweater from LL Bean, made in the USA of 100% cotton. Tagged size Large. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.75
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 26
Length(from BOC): 26



*Hart Schaffner & Marx Mid-Gray Wool Trousers - $20 shipped *

A very nice pair of 100% wool trousers from HSM, in excellent condition. No stains, tears, or holes. Flat front and uncuffed.

Waist:18 + .5 
Inseam:30 + 1.5 
Outseam:41
Rise:12



*Corbin Charcoal Gray Flannel Trousers - $25 shipped *

Classic pair of gray flannels, made by Corbin for Nordstrom. Flat front and uncuffed. Excellent condition, with no stains, tears or holes. 

Waist:18.5
Inseam:33
Outseam:45
Rise:12.75











*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack Suit 43 - $80 shipped*

A truly vintage piece, a subtly striped charcoal gray sack suit, likely from the late 1950s or early 1960s. The suit is a very lightweight poplin blend. The jacket features a stylishly narrow lapel, 2 button cuffs, and no vents. It also features some incredibly soft and natural shoulders. The pants are flat front and cuffed. The suit is in excellent condition, the only problem is that it will need a repress to get the lapel rolling like it should.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 17.75 
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 29.5 

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27
Rise: 13


----------



## AMProfessor

Two wool ties left. The two tartan/plaids in the left of the picture.

These ties are both brand new. Line through the label to prevent return to Brooks Brothers retail stores. Cost is $30 each. Sorry, the two on the right are no longer available.

Tartan on the far left is 3.25" wide. One on the right is 3.5" wide.


----------



## wacolo

The Harris Tweed scarf and J Crew Blackwatch Pants are sold.

*Drop!*

$23--->$21 shipped CONUS Gitman Brothers Blue Stripe shirt 16/34 Clean all over. The shirt has a point collar and plain cuffs.


----------



## hooker4186

Further price drops - all prices include shipping by USPS flat rate to CONUS. If you need additional pictures or measurements please give a shout. PM for Paypal details.

Oxxford Kenilworth in a brown/tan weave -[/U] *$60>>>$55>>>$50>>>NOW $45*
The fabric on this is very interesting - sort of shlubby - not sure of the actual fabric content as I couldn't find a tag so I'm assuming it's wool. I believe the buttons are horn but am not an expert. Also quarter lined, single vent. Tagged a 40R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 17.75"
Sleeve - 24"









































Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50>>>$45>>>$40>>>NOW $35*
This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 18.5"
Sleeve - 24"

































Ralph Lauren Purple Label Shirt - $*50>>>45>>$40>>>NOW $35*
Beautiful blue and white shirt, fabric has a subtle herringbone weave to it. 100% cotton made in Italy, MoP buttons. Flat bottom hem. Tagged size Large. 
RLPL Shirt -
P2P - 23"
Length - 32.5"
S2S - 19.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

The Orvis jacket, the Country Tweed jacket, and the Gieves & Hawkes jacket have now all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## LouB

Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed, marked 46L - $30

Very natural shoulders

Shoulders - 19.25"
PTP - 24.5"
Sleeves - 24.5" w/2" to let out (4 button)
BOC - 32.5"


----------



## 32rollandrock

The below chukkas are still available, so let's get crazy and slash the price to $35 CONUS. Made in Italy. Indistinguishable from new. Come on--you know you want them.



32rollandrock said:


> Footwear for fall
> 
> First, a pair of vintage Irish Setter boots by Red Wing. When I brought these to the counter, the sales person said those are really cool, they're from 1974. How do you know that, I asked. I took them out of their original box when I put them on the shelf. At my request, he checked the back, but the box was gone. The boots, however, are beautiful. They are marked size 9, and I suspect that this is a medium width: I wear an 8.5D and the width feels fine on my foot, but they are a tad long on my foot. There is a shallow cut on the toe of the left boot, pictured, as well as a gouge, also pictured, but these are cosmetic flaws only. 511 is embossed in the leather just below "Red Wing" at the outer top of the left boot to denote the model. The soles are in great condition--first time I've seen heel taps on work boots. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a pair of vintage Irish Setters by Red Wing in 11, narrow, that I will be posting later today. Please PM with interest.
> 
> Next, a pair of chukkas, made in Italy for J. Crew. These ones are like new--no sign of wear to the soles, stickers denoting leather materials still attached to inside of these boots at the ankles and clearly readable. If these were worn five times, I'd be shocked. Very high quality, with no flaws. Size 9.5 in medium. $65 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, some NWT luxury cream-colored trousers, flat front with side adjusters, 40 waist, 85 percent wool, 15 percent cashmere, fully lined. These are made in France by Bernard Zins, the price tag says $495. Unhemmed and never worn. Your chance to own bona fide luxury trousers for the ridiculously low price of SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Fall Jackets!*

*I have a slew of BEAUTIFUL Fall jackets to pass on today, featuring, variously, patch pockets, full canvassing, 3/2 sack cuts, and more!*

As always, there's *FREE SHIPPING on everything within the CONUS*, and International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at less than cost!
Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) WONDERFUl vintage 3/2 sack by Cricketeer in a lovely Fall plaid!*

This is wonderful! A vintage Cricketeer 3/2 sack, this jacket is cut from a terrific woolen cloth that has a moss green base with a forest green glen plaid pattern over this, topped off with a windowpane overcheck in dark berry red and burnt orange. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, has lovely narrow 1960s lapels, and a lovely lapel roll. It also features a single vent and two button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. It does, however, have some minor staining to the lining and inside the pocket where a pen leaked (maybe around 1976?  ); there's similar discoloration under the flap of the left-hand front pocket in the lining. None of this can be seen when the jacket is worn, of course, but because of this, and because of the resulting stiffening in the lining of the interior pocket, this is only in Good/Very Good condition, and so this lovely vintage piece is

*just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

*Please note that the pictures with the brighter colours are closest to the real colourway!*










       

*2) BEAUTIFUL Canali sports jackets--fully canvassed, fully lined, twin vents!*

*MOVED TO SALES THREAD!*

*3) GORGEOUS Bottle Green Brooks Brothers cord.*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lovely rich, dark bottle green corduroy that my pictures utterly fail to do justice to, this wonderful Fall jacket is fully lined in a complementary sage lining, half-canvassed, and Union made in the USA. It has a contemporray two-button closure, three button cuffs, and subtle darting. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*4) CLASSIC Anglophile Donegal-esque tweed!*

*Claimed!*

This is terrific for the larger trad.! Cut from a mid- to light-weight tweed in a lovely Donegalesque colorway of classic grey and black flecked with gorse yellow, sky blue, and berry red this lovely jacket was Made in the USA. It features the ever desirable three patch pockets, suede elbow patches, and three leather-covered buttons on each sleeve. It also boasts an ornamental throat latch, full lining, and a single vent. In excellent condition, this is an absolute steal at just
*
Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4

     

*
5) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Italian Windowpane jacket in lighter weight tweed*

This is wonderful--and very, very rare! First, it has an utterly italian cut; slightly curving arms contoured to the body, very shallow twin vents, and a beautifully Italian colourway--pearlgrey with cream windowpaning. This is wonderful! Moreover, it also has a very rare approach to securing the "perfect simple silhouette" for your evening promenade... It lacks a right-hand side external breast pocket, so that the jacket is as symmetrical as it can get. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, Made in Italy, and in absolutely excellent condition! A beautiful, unusual jacket that is packed with detail, this is a steal at just

*$60, or offer.

Tagged a EU 52R (US 42R), this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8










    

*6) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $45, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*
7) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani Le Collezioni jacket in wool and alpaca
*
*MOVED TO SALES THREAD!*

*8) BEAUTIFUL 100% Italian Cashmere houndstooth jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from 100% cashmere cloth this beautiful jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features flapped pockets, subtle darting, a three-button front, and four button cuffs. The cashmere is wonderfully rich and soft, and has a lovely hand and drape; it was woven in Italy. The colourway is a classic yet increasingly rare black and white miniature houndstooth. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in Canada. This is in absolutely excellent condition; it still has the original inspection ticket in the inside pocket!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










     

*9) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack i sa trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $29, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*10) For the GIANT trad! Contemporary Burberry blazer. *

This is definitely for the larger, well-built trad! A classic Burberry blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined and features a single centre vent. It is classic navy blue, and has the full complement of Burberry buttons. It's in excellent condition, and features the novacheck on the top of the interior pocket.

*This is tagged a 56 PORTLY, and measures:*

Chest: 27 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 33
WAIST: 28 (as portly)










   

*11) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*12) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










    

*13) Donegal-esque tweed with THREE patch pockets!*

*Claimed!*


----------



## jonathanbaron

Bump with drop!


jonathanbaron said:


> *Brooks Green Plaid Jacket 42R *
> 
> Brooks jacket in great shape. 2 Button darted. I found this in a thrift store and had it drycleaned. Dark green plaid, with dark blues and a red highlight. $35 --> * $30!** shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders 19 3/4"
> Chest 21 3/4"
> Waist 20 1/2"
> BOC 31"
> Sleeves (L) 25 1/2"
> (R) 25"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Italians!*

*In addition to the jackets listed above I have a gorgeous Canali (40L) and a fabulous Armani Collezioni (42L) available*--please see the Sales Thread for details!

*Canali:

*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...fully-lined-twin-vents!&p=1327272#post1327272*

Armani:

*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?119471-c.-42L-STUNNING-Made-in-Italy-Armani-Le-Collezioni-jacket-in-wool-and-alpaca&p=1327273#post1327273


----------



## CMDC

Today I came across a navy made in England Gloverall in outstanding condition, with the exception being that the toggles need to be replaced. A few of them have snapped--although not damaging the coat in any way. I didn't grab it because it wasn't exactly cheap, plus I wasn't sure if there'd be interest with these repairs needed. That said, if there is interest I could go try to grab it. It was a size 46. 

It would be $70 conus.


----------



## Himself

*The M2 are sold.* *I still have the M3 poplin.*



Himself said:


> Both hemmed without cuffs. 2.75" extra for cuffs on the M2, 1.75" extra on the M3. Both essentially new, so re-hemming wouldn't show.
> 
> *$45 each, shipped US.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$24* each or offer.


----------



## eris

If anyone comes across a shearling coat in the 42 range, I'd appreciate a heads up!


----------



## mh3203

Here are two Brand New Brooks Brothers Made in USA OCBD size 17.5 x 34. I bought them thinking that they would fit like a traditional non-iron shirt would, I was wrong. Both have been washed and dried. One is blue and one blue stripe. $25.00 each.


































1 Blue Ben Silver pin point oxford. Made in USA size 18 x 35. Excellent Condition. $35.00

















1 Burgundy Stripe Jos A Bank non-iron Traveler Dress shirt. Excellent condition $15.00.

















1 Brooks Brothers End on End Ainsley Collar non-iron Dress Shirt. Size 17.5 x 34. Excellent Condition.

















1 Brooks Brothers Vintage Made in the USA Dress Shirt 17.5 x 34. Excellent Condition. $15.00

























Price includes shipping. Please pm me with questions or offers. Thanks


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers khaki wide wale corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat
Tagged 46R. 2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer. This appears to be one of the more recent models.
Tagged 42R. Made in USA. Hook vent. 2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer.
Tagged 39R. 2 patch pockets.

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$40 conus



















Ralph Lauren Rugby brown herringbone wool v-neck sweater
Tagged XL
Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 27
Sleeve: 36

$23 conus


----------



## concealed

2 shirts, price includes shipping. $35 for both

Brooks Brothers Pink Gingham Check, trad fit, must-iron cotton, but made in Malaysia. Still a great shirt. $20


Charles Tyrwhitt: nice, heavy, oxford cloth buttondown in a tattersall. Tagged XL. $20


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of vintage Irish Setter boots by Red Wing. These are nothing short of magnificent. Size 11 AA, no issues. $100 CONUS.












These wingtips by Johnston Murphy in 11E/C are made in USA and in incredible shape. If the condition I found them in on the shelf is any indication, and I think that it is, the prior owner kept them in trees and also used insoles that present as brand-new. I am keeping the trees, but the insoles are available. I doubt these have been worn ten times. Yours for just $25 CONUS.












This pair of Durham saddle shoes by Allen Edmonds in 9D are made in USA and perfect for casual or business/casual wear, especially when the weather is iffy and you don't feel like carting around rubber overshoes. Lots of life left in the soles, no flaws to uppers and just $25 CONUS.












Nothing screams "Autumn!" like a tweed bucket hat from Ireland, and you won't find a better example than this one from Norm Thompson in size 7. $15 CONUS. The photos can do the rest of the work--this one is gorgeous.












An as-new non-iron pinpoint button-down shirt from Brooks Brothers in ecru/cream in 15.5/32. Zero issues and freshly laundered with tags to prove it. A wardrobe staple for just $18 CONUS.












A cable knit Irish fisherman's sweater. Beautiful condition in a deep emerald hue, size large and just $25 CONUS.












I will not be disappointed if this one does not sell, as it fits, but I have way too many sweaters as it is, and so this V-neck by Brooks Brothers in extra large is on offer. Knit from 75 percent merino wool and 25 percent angora, this sweater is soft as the dickens and made in USA. A steal at $25 CONUS.












A formal shirt by Gitman in 16/35. This one is spectacular, made in USA with smoke-grey buttons made from mother-of-pearl where there are buttons (at the neck, below the four stud openings in front, at the openings on the sleeves just above the cuffs). You'll need studs and cufflinks for this bad boy. This is made the way they should be, from back in the day, and exhibits no signs of wear. Just $22 CONUS.












Modern technology meets old guard in this GoreTex hooded rain parka by LL Bean in large. It presents as new, with zero flaws. This is NOT a North Face copy cat. It does not have underarm vents or a kajillion pockets or visible logos. There is an inner breast pocket, pockets for your hands on the outside, a drawstring to cinch the hood tight and velcro tabs to cinch the cuffs and keep water away from the two-way heavy duty zipper that goes down front. The cut is long--I have misplaced my tailor's tape, but it reaches to my knees, and I am 5'9", with the sleeves being just right in length. I will happily find my tape and provide what measurements I can upon request. This would be perfect to throw over a suit during inclement weather, and I suspect this is what the Yankee retailer had in mind when this was made--a practical garment steeped in tradition. $40 CONUS












Finally, I debated whether to put this on offer here and figured that I should. Carhartt does, after all, make quality clothing and there are a few folks hereabouts, I suspect, who would appreciate some nice work clothing to bring in the wood or feed the animals or what-have-you with winter coming and all. These 32x30 trousers are as heavy duty as they come, made from canvas and lined with ever-so-soft flannel for warmth. There is a hammer loop and narrow side pockets for carpenter's pencils and assorted other tools, but nothing that screams cargo pants. No rips, stains or other issues, and just $20 CONUS.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I just posted a very nice pair of Brooks Brothers, Peal & Co. monk straps on the Sales Forum. They are C&Js on the 240 last.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...amp-Co.-Monk-Straps-9-D&p=1327736#post1327736


----------



## conductor

Drop to $65 - this is a really nice garment...I'm surprised to see no bites as of yet.



conductor said:


> Oxxford "Aristocrat Cachet" tuxedo
> 
> This garment is stunning! If you are looking for a tuxedo and this is in your size, snap it up. It does not get any better than this! In perfect condition, save for a tear on the INSIDE of one of the pant front pockets - NOT the actual outside pant material. This is an easy fix for just about anyone. I actually snagged it on something (head smacks forehead).
> 
> Looks like it is wool with silk lining and trim. One button front closure and four buttons on the sleeve. Fully lined jacket. Brace buttons and pleats. Braces included.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest 22'
> Sleeve 26"
> Length from BOC 31.5"
> Shoulder 18.5"
> 
> Pants:
> 
> Inseam: 33.5" 2.5" to let out
> Waist 16.6" 3" to let out
> 
> Asking $75 shipped conus


----------



## hooker4186

RLPL sold, drop on the Oxxford.



hooker4186 said:


> Further price drops - all prices include shipping by USPS flat rate to CONUS. If you need additional pictures or measurements please give a shout. PM for Paypal details.
> 
> Oxxford Kenilworth in a brown/tan weave -[/U] *$60>>>$55>>>$50>>>$45>>>NOW $40*
> The fabric on this is very interesting - sort of shlubby - not sure of the actual fabric content as I couldn't find a tag so I'm assuming it's wool. I believe the buttons are horn but am not an expert. Also quarter lined, single vent. Tagged a 40R.
> P2P - 21"
> Length - 31"
> S2S - 17.75"
> Sleeve - 24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50>>>$45>>>$40>>>NOW $35*
> This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
> P2P - 21"
> Length - 31"
> S2S - 18.5"
> Sleeve - 24"


----------



## CMDC

A request. I'd like to find an accordion style lawyer's briefcase, a la this:



If anyone has one sitting around (brown or burgundy) that they'd be willing to part with relatively cheaply, drop me a pm.


----------



## mikeh

conductor said:


> Drop to $65 - this is a really nice garment...I'm surprised to see no bites as of yet.


Perhaps the economy is taking a bite out of interest in formalwear. I haven't had much interest in mine either. I like the trousers on your suit though, made right!


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Paypal only. Thanks!

$35 Majer Olive Pants 34x31 Very Clean in a medium weight flannel. Just a bit more green than the pics convey. Flat front and cuffed. No holes or loose seams.



$25 NWT MacIntyre Hunting Tie Made in Scotland 100% wool 56x3.5 



$110 Alden 811 9.5D What you see is what you get. The uppers are in great shape. Just a bit of wear to the heels. Very little to the soles.


----------



## Orgetorix

Conductor, your Oxxford is the second tux in as many weeks that has sorely tempted me. But I just can't justify spending money on something that I may never have a chance to wear.


----------



## Orgetorix

Tan pebble grain Florsheim Imperial longwings, 9.5D. Worn very little. $100 OBO shipped CONUS. More pictures here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-tan-pebble-grain-9.5D&p=1328272#post1328272


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS!*

Paypal only please. All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$55--->$48 Hickey Freeman Sack Sportcoat 44R A spectacular vintage piece from Hickey Freeman. 3 season wool with a nice hand. 3 buttons and a single vent. Fully canvassed with handsewn buttonholes. Exceptionally clean with no holes or stains. Please take note of the measurements.

Chest 23
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 26.5
Shoulder 19

Belts (Take all four belts for $70)
Top to bottom
$22--->$20 Leatherman LTD 36 Tropical Fish Belt. Terrific Shape. Just a bit of creasing to the leather.
$28--->$25 Vineyard Vines Made in USA Golf Belt 36 Great Shape. I would give it an 9/10. Just a touch of creasing to the leather.
$15--->$13 Made in USA Polo Ralph Lauren Ribbon Belt Size Large Solid Yellow and Very Clean! 47" tip to tip.
$SOLD Made in USA Polo Ralph Lauren Ribbon Belt Size Large Yellow and Blue Striped and Very Clean! 47" tip to tip.


----------



## 32rollandrock

These are an absolute steal.



Orgetorix said:


> Tan pebble grain Florsheim Imperial longwings, 9.5D. Worn very little. $100 OBO shipped CONUS. More pictures here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-tan-pebble-grain-9.5D&p=1328272#post1328272


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I've been too busy to do much here, but let's get these back on the market.

*Drops*



Mississippi Mud said:


> I hate to divest myself of these. Perhaps I've been holding onto them in the wistful hope that I would somehow shrink. But no. So I'm offering them here because my closet just isn't big enough to hold them and my minimalist urges.
> 
> *Vintage Orvis Moleskin Jacket--Made in England
> 
> *The facts: 3/2 roll, swelled edges and patch pockets, antler buttons (I'm no expert here), soft shoulders, single vented, fully lined with wonderful vintage Orvis signature, not sized (seems like a 38-39R). The buttons alone are probably worth the price and I've considered just donating the jacket without them, but alas, with my fondness for this kind jacket and it's solid vintage condition, it would seem like a crime. $50/45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest--20.75
> Shoulder--17.5
> BOC--30.25
> Sleeve--25
> 
> (You will, of course, note my utter lack of talent in photography, but also know that the jacket above has no great color variation or fading; it is merely the light and shadow from the nearby window.)
> 
> *Huntington Magee Donegal 40R with Lots of Trad Desiderata
> 
> *The facts: lovely 3/2 roll, swelled edges and lapped seams (even on the sleeves!), patch pockets, hook vent, half lined. My photos don't do this fabric justice; it appears as a green/gray from a distance, but closer inspection reveals flecks of yellow and russet. The is the Donegal I always wanted, but sadly, it's just too short for me. This jacket is in really fine shape. $65/60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest--21
> Shoulder--18
> BOC--30.25
> Sleeve--25.5
> 
> PM with interest and offers! Thanks.


----------



## leisureclass

*Brooks Suits size 44L 39W*

#1) Blue Prince of Wales Plaid Sack suit by Brooks Brothers Makers (Golden Fleece) Tagged a 44L 39W
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/photohyq.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/photo1ej.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/photo3bgq.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/253/photo4py.jpg/

Jacket: 19" Shoulders, 26.5" Shoulder to Sleeve end (2" underneath), 32.5 BOC
Pants: 19" Waist, 33.5" Inseam (1" underneath), 12.5" rise

3/2 roll, very natural shoulders, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, flat front trousers without cuffs, truly a great fall suit. In the interest of full disclosure, there is a very small hole at the very bottom of one of the pant legs. It most likely rubbed into the floor the wrong way, not very noticeable at all.

ASKING $70 shipped CONUS - or best offer

#2) Brooks Brothers Makers (Golden Fleece) Sack Suit, with double reverse pleats and brace buttons, also Tagged a 44L 39W

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/photo6sv.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/photo5bc.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/photo7rf.jpg/

Jacket: 19" shoulders, 27.5 Shoulder to sleeve end (with little underneath), 32" BOC

Pants: 18.5" Waist, 32.5" inseam, 12.5" rise, 1.75" cuffs with 1" under

3/2 roll, shoulders are more padded than the first suit, but still natural by modern standards, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, double reverse pleats and cuffs, very interesting English/American Trad hybrid.

ASKING 70$ shipped CONUS - or best offer


----------



## Hardiw1

Some remaining items here, and a lot of nice fall/winter stuff coming later tonight.



Hardiw1 said:


> JAB belt size: 46
> $10 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Harris Tweed 2B darted
> $30 shipped
> 
> Shoulder:19.25
> p2p:23
> Waist:21.75
> Sleeve:23.5R 22.5L
> Length:29.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB 3/2 tweed - sack
> Excellent condition
> 2 patch pockets
> 
> p2p: 24
> Waist: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length boc: 32
> 
> $30 shipped


----------



## wacolo

Paypal only. CONUS shipping is included.

$55 NWT Bills Khakis M2 6 Wale Cords 35 Brand new and unhemmed. They are a bit wrinkled, but other than that, no issues.

$SOLD LL Bean Cardigan Vest Made in Ireland Large Tall Good shape overall with no holes or stains. Pit to pit is 23" and the length from top to bottom is 28".

$35 36/30 Glen Plaid Trousers (or leg shirts, if you will) I really hope somebody wants these. They are actually orphans, as the coat met an unfortunate end. The fabric is from Lessona and is a 95/5 Wool Silk blend. There was only the fabric label in the coat, so I am honestly not sure who made these. They are pretty much standard issue. Flat front and cuffed and lined to the knee. They measure 36" (+2") in the waist and 30.25" in length. The rise seems to be 11" maybe a hair shorter. The pics are pretty much accurate as far as the color goes.


----------



## Hardiw1

Fall/Winter items I've been meaning to post. Thumbnails are clickable.
*EDIT: Length has been adjusted on both jackets to bottom of collar.

*Bean boots size: 10
These ARE insulated and in excellent condition
SOLD









 

Pringle cardigan vest
Dark navy, Excellent condition
$25 shipped

Measurements:
Shoulder: 19.5
p2p: 27
Length: 30.5











LL Bean - made in Ireland
Large, excellent condition
Picture looks hunter green, but is a brighter teal color. Much brighter than pictured.
$30 shipped

Measurements:
p2p: 24.75
Length:27.75











LL Bean Norwegian
Tagged: XL 
Excellent condition
Moss Green color
SOLD

Measurements:
Shoulder: 21.25
Sleeve: 24
p2p: 25.75
Length: 26.75











LL Bean Norwegian
Tagged: L
Excellent condition
Navy blue
SOLD

Measurements:
Shoulder: 20.25
Sleeve: 21
p2p: 23.25
Length: 24.5











Brooks Brothers vest
Tagged: 42
Dark Navy
Excellent condition
SOLD

Measurements:
p2p: 21
Shoulder: 15.75
Length: 26











BB Brooksflannel button down
80% cotton/20% wool
Tagged: XL
$15 shipped











Lands End - 2 button sack
Wonderful fall check with tan, brown, red, blue, and gold
Like new, probably never worn. Still has all inspection tags in pockets and front pockets sewn shut.
Tagged: 44R
$40 shipped

Measurements:
Shoulder: 20
p2p: 23.75
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31.25









   

J Crew bow
SOLD

















Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel button down
Tagged: M
80% cotton/20% wool
SOLD











Orvis Fairbanks shirt jacket
Tagged: L
80% cotton/20% wool
Suede elbow patches
SOLD











Faconnable 3/2 sack
Like new, still has fabric swatch and buttons in pockets. Likely unworn.
Top button that is rolled back has fallen off, but is in a pocket
Wonderful check for fall with red, hunter green, tan, and brown
Tagged: S
Suede elbow patches, Throat latch, dual vent
$35 shipped

Measurements: 
Shoulder: 20
p2p: 22.75
Sleeve: 22
Length: 29.75


----------



## Pink and Green

An impressive array of offerings! If only those Bean shoes were an 8. Anyone?


----------



## tsasls

Hardiw1,I just tried to PM you,but your mailbox is full. You should be receiving a paypal notice from me. 
Thanks


----------



## 32rollandrock

A blend of old and new in this jacket from LL Bean. Classic styling with a GoreTex outer that's waterproof and breathable. PolarTec and Thinsulate for warmth. Size large, drawstring waist and velcro tabs in front to keep the wind and water away from the heavy duty zipper. In beautiful condition with no issues. $35 CONUS.


----------



## dexconstruct

*FURTHER PRICE DROPS!! Offers are ALWAYS welcome!

Suede Sperry Topsiders 9M - $22 shipped

*A really nice pair of Topsiders, in a brown suede and brown calf combo.They are in really good condition, with no major problems. The suede might need a little maintenance. They measure 11.5 inches long, 4 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 



*Black Pebble Grain Florsheim Imperials 8B V-Cleat - $22 shipped*

The uppers on these seem to be in really good condition, with no cracks or damage that I can see. The soles still have some life in them, but the heels are fairly worn and the V-cleats are missing or damaged. These also seem to have 6 nails rather than the usual 5. They measure 12 inches long, 4.25 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 



*Aquascutum Aqua 5 Made in Canada Raincoat 42R - $65 shipped *

A very nice coat Made in Canada of 100% cotton. It features a distinctive check of brown, cream, and red. It has a 4 button closure with braided leather buttons, raglan sleeves, and very cool diagonal pockets that close with leather buttons. It is in very good condition, with no holes or tears in the fabric. The only problem issome collar ringing, which may come out with cleaning. 

Chest:25 
Shoulder:raglan
Sleeve(from middle of collar): 33.5 + 1.5 
Length(BOC): 40.5 



*Hart Schaffner & Marx Charcoal Gray Wool Overcoat 44-48 - $70 shipped*

A super sharp overcoat from HSM made for Hudson's, an old Detroit-based department store which suffered the same fate as many old department stores: becoming Macy's. This is a HEAVY overcoat, in a classic charcoal gray 100% wool, with stylish peak lapels and a double-breasted front. Based on the union label, this was likely made sometime in the late 70s/80s. You simply won't find an overcoat in this style, color, and construction without spending a LOT of money.The condition of the coat is very good, with one of the cuffs missing a button. There is also some staining at the bottom of the coat which I am almost positive will come out with dry cleaning. You could spend $20 to fix these issues, or $1000+ to get a new coat like this. Thisis tagged a 44R, but I wear a 46L jacket and it is just a little bit big for me. I probably tried it on 20 times trying to convince myself it fit. So use the measurements!

Chest:26 
Shoulder:22
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 25
Length(BOC): 47



*Atomic Fleck 3/2 Sack Sports Coat 42 - Make an offer! *

This is pure Mad Men style! This jacket has a beautiful charcoal gray tweed with 60s-style atomic fleck, narrow lapels with a great roll,and softly tailored shoulders. It is a 3/2 roll, with 2 button cuffs and center vent. It was made by Windsor Clothes for the old Broadway department store in California. Someone CLEARLY loved this jacket, as it has been patched and rewoven a few times on the back of the jacket. Given the nature of the fabric, the reweaving is only noticeable up close. This is an awesome piece that deserves a place in the closet of someone who will appreciate it like the previous owner did, so I'm opening it up to offers. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:17.75
Sleeve:25.75 + 1
Length(from BOC): 30.5 



*Austin Manor Madras Sports Coat 42R*- *$20 shipped*

This jacket features a subtle, but delicious madras plaid. It is very lightly constructed, undarted, and has a 2 button front, 4 buttoncuffs, and a center vent. The only problem is a small spot on the lapel, which frankly blends in with the roughness of the madras plaid. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.25
Sleeve:25 + 1.25
Length(from BOC): 31



*Brooks Brothers Red Pinstripe Pinpoint OCBD 16-34 - $20 shipped*

Brooks Brothers quality. Pinpoint oxford in a very nice red pinstripe, with button-down collar. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 

Neck:15.5
Chest(armpit to armpit): 26
Shoulder:18.5
Sleeve:34
Length(from BOC): 32



*Lands' End Red Stripe Tab Collar Pinpoint 16-33 - $17 shipped*

Pinpoint oxford in a classy red stripe, with tab collar. Excellent condition.

Neck:
Chest(armpit to armpit): 23.5 
Shoulder:19.5
Sleeve:33
Length(from BOC): 31.5 



*LL Bean Made in USA Striped Sweater Large - $15 shipped *

Nice striped sweater from LL Bean, made in the USA of 100% cotton. Tagged size Large. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.75
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 26
Length(from BOC): 26



*Hart Schaffner & Marx Mid-Gray Wool Trousers - SOLD*

A very nice pair of 100% wool trousers from HSM, in excellent condition. No stains, tears, or holes. Flat front and uncuffed.

Waist:18 + .5 
Inseam:30 + 1.5 
Outseam:41
Rise:12



*Corbin Charcoal Gray Flannel Trousers - $20 shipped *

Classic pair of gray flannels, made by Corbin for Nordstrom. Flat front and uncuffed. Excellent condition, with no stains, tears or holes. 

Waist:18.5
Inseam:33
Outseam:45
Rise:12.75











*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack Suit 43 - $65 shipped*

A truly vintage piece, a subtly striped charcoal gray sack suit, likely from the late 1950s or early 1960s. The suit is a very lightweight poplin blend. The jacket features a stylishly narrow lapel, 2 button cuffs, and no vents. It also features some incredibly soft and natural shoulders. The pants are flat front and cuffed. The suit is in excellent condition, the only problem is that it will need a repress to get the lapel rolling like it should.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 17.75 
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 29.5 

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27
Rise: 13


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> A blend of old and new in this jacket from LL Bean. Classic styling with a GoreTex outer that's waterproof and breathable. PolarTec and Thinsulate for warmth. Size large, drawstring waist and velcro tabs in front to keep the wind and water away from the heavy duty zipper. In beautiful condition with no issues. $35 CONUS.
> 
> https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll292/brobertrushton/beanjacket/001.jpg


WHAT IS THAT SUIT


----------



## 32rollandrock

Do you like it?

I found it a month or so back. By Bachrach, but still a wowser--cooler, I think than this, albeit in brown herringbone as opposed to Donegal:

It does need some TLC, most notably a new liner in the trousers--you know how that can go, but there are no smells. One button is missing and a buttonhole also needs re-stitching, but that's no big deal--the buttons are easy matches. Other than that, it's gorgeous, no moth bites or other flaws to the fabric. You can't see it from the pictures, but the jacket has a ticket pocket. Flat front trousers. I'm at the office, but IIRC, it's single vented. Pretty much your basic Ivy League professor/British aristocrat three-piece tweed suit.

I've been meaning to get it fixed up and on the market, but a home re-modeling project has gotten in the way. I'd let it go as-is for $75. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 21.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another two inches possible, trouser waist, 36 inches, inseam 29 inches with another 1.5 inches, maybe more, possible.

If anyone has interest let me know and I can get more photos.



Orgetorix said:


> WHAT IS THAT SUIT


----------



## JLWhittington

Weight loss sale!
I bought some jackets from Tweedydon a while ago, now I've lost weight and the time has come to pass these on to good homes.

Burberry bespoke tweed, double vented with a proper British windowpane pattern. Surgeon's cuffs. There are some pen marks on the lining above the breast pocket--otherwise in perfect condition.
$65 shipped
Shoulder 20
PtP 24
BoC 34
Sleeve 27.5


----------



## JLWhittington

More weight loss stuff!
I bought some jackets from Tweedydon a while ago, now I've lost weight and the time has come to pass these on to good homes.
Harris Tweed, made in USA, from Sir Winston George. Excellent condition.
$45 shipped
Shoulder 20
PtP 24
BoC 33
Sleeve 27.5


----------



## JLWhittington

A bridge too far.....I've lost weight, but a 34 is beyond my reach...

Bill's Khaki's NWT Seersucker Trousers, size 34 (Bill's no longer carries these colors)
$65 per pair shipped

One is pink and white, the other a darker pink (brick red) with an off white (beige).


----------



## leisureclass

*Suit 1 is still available, suit 2 is sold. *


leisureclass said:


> #1) Blue Prince of Wales Plaid Sack suit by Brooks Brothers Makers (Golden Fleece) Tagged a 44L 39W
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/photohyq.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/photo1ej.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/photo3bgq.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/253/photo4py.jpg/
> 
> Jacket: 19" Shoulders, 23" Chest, 26.5" Shoulder to Sleeve end (2" underneath), 32.5 BOC
> Pants: 19" Waist, 33.5" Inseam (1" underneath), 12.5" rise
> 
> 3/2 roll, very natural shoulders, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, flat front trousers without cuffs, truly a great fall suit. In the interest of full disclosure, there is a very small hole at the very bottom of one of the pant legs. It most likely rubbed into the floor the wrong way, not very noticeable at all.
> 
> ASKING $70 shipped CONUS - or best offer
> 
> #2)*SOLD*


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Do you like it?
> 
> I found it a month or so back. By Bachrach, but still a wowser--cooler, I think than this, albeit in brown herringbone as opposed to Donegal:
> 
> It does need some TLC, most notably a new liner in the trousers--you know how that can go, but there are no smells. One button is missing and a buttonhole also needs re-stitching, but that's no big deal--the buttons are easy matches. Other than that, it's gorgeous, no moth bites or other flaws to the fabric. You can't see it from the pictures, but the jacket has a ticket pocket. Flat front trousers. I'm at the office, but IIRC, it's single vented. Pretty much your basic Ivy League professor/British aristocrat three-piece tweed suit.
> 
> I've been meaning to get it fixed up and on the market, but a home re-modeling project has gotten in the way. I'd let it go as-is for $75. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 21.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another two inches possible, trouser waist, 36 inches, inseam 29 inches with another 1.5 inches, maybe more, possible.
> 
> If anyone has interest let me know and I can get more photos.


Curses. Too small. At least for now, but I think it'll still be too short even if I keep dropping weight. I love the fabric and would kill for a 3-piece in something like that.


----------



## hooker4186

New Items Up for grabs - notably a few overcoats just in time for winter!

Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200*
Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these. 
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulders - 20.75"
Length - 52"


























































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200
*
Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?









Alden Model 471 - *$75*
These only appear to have been worn maybe once, maybe twice - there is almost no wear to the soles at all, the Alden logo on the footbed is unworn. Gorgeous shoes. Trees are not included.
Size 10 AA/B
Details of these shoes are here on the Alden site: 
https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_ortho_comf_471.htm

















































Oxxford Kenilworth in a brown/tan weave -[/U] *$60>>>$55>>>$50>>>$45>>>NOW $40*
The fabric on this is very interesting - sort of shlubby - not sure of the actual fabric content as I couldn't find a tag so I'm assuming it's wool. I believe the buttons are horn but am not an expert. Also quarter lined, single vent. Tagged a 40R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 17.75"
Sleeve - 24"

























































Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50>>>$45>>>$40>>>NOW $35*
This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 18.5"
Sleeve - 24"


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in a three seasons charcoal glen plaid with a blue and maroon overcheck. Tagged a 41 L it measures approximately:

chest 22"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 18"
length (boc) 32"

Flat front trousers
waist 19" (fully let out)
inseam 32" with 1.75" cuffs and 1" under

A great fall, winter, spring suit in excellent condition. Asking $115 shipped CONUS

*


























*L.L.Bean insulated Maine Hunting Boots. Size 11. Asking $35 pus actual shipping. (They weigh a bit with those Vibram soles.)

*


----------



## catside

Orgetorix said:


> Curses. Too small. At least for now, but I think it'll still be too short even if I keep dropping weight. I love the fabric and would kill for a 3-piece in something like that.


Well, I have one in my stash! gray color though. What size are you?


----------



## Pink and Green

(I forgot to quote it, but this is in regards to the 3 piece suit from 32rollingrock)

Um...INTEREST INTEREST INTEREST. I wanna see pics! I'm a 40R and that sounds about right for me...I'd have to have the waist taken in, but no big concern there...


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!!*

*Ferragamo* tie
repeating pocket watch pattern
Made in Italy

Excellent condition

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal



















hooker4186 said:


> New Items Up for grabs - notably a few overcoats just in time for winter!


Those overcoats are fantastic, and are worth every penny of the asking price. Your Oxxford is a steal, and is very tempting.


----------



## Ekphrastic

catside said:


> Well, I have one in my stash! gray color though. What size are you?


Not to piggyback completely (Orgetorix has first rights of refusal), but someone in Virginia might be interested, too!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ekphrastic said:


> Not to piggyback completely (Orgetorix has first rights of refusal), but someone in Virginia might be interested, too!


Here's a link to photos posted on TOF (it's post 44632):

https://www.styleforum.net/t/9006/t...ount-store-bragging-thread/44625#post_5657539


----------



## Hardiw1

Teal green LLB sweater is sold.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers!!!*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed 46L - $55 shipped*

I got this beautiful tweed jacket from tonylumpkin, but unfortunately the shoulders are a little too big. Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, features hook vent, patch pockets, welted seam. Perfect condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 24
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 2 
Length (from BOC): 33










   

*Brooks Brothers Blue Corduroy Jacket 42R - $50 shipped *

A deep blue corduroy sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with braided leather buttons, flap pockets, and hook vent. Fully lined. Very good condition, needs a cleaning, and possibly new buttons. Tagged as 42R, measure more like 44R.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23 
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22 + 2.25
Length (from BOC): 31










      

*Brooks Brothers Golden Corduroy Jacket 42R - $50 shipped *

A golden corduroy sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with braided leather buttons, flap pockets, and hook vent. Fully lined. Excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22.25 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31










 









*Brooks Brothers Wash N Wear Navy 3/2 Sack 42R - $45 shipped*

This is a lightweight wash n wear sack from Brooks Brothers, featuring a 3/2 roll, two patch pockets, center vent, and 2 button cuffs. Judging by the buttons, this was probably part of a suit at one time, but throw some brass buttons on this thing and you have the perfect summer blazer. The condition is very good, there only a couple spots on the back that might be wear or stains.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22 
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 23 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 30.5










    

*Brooks Brothers Orange Sport Coat 42R - $50 shipped *

A very nice burnt orange sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with flap pockets and hook vent. Fully lined. Excellent condition. Not sure what the fabric content is.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31










    

*Allen Edmonds Cameron Penny Loafers 10.5 D - $75 shipped

*These penny loafers aren't available from Allen Edmonds anymore, so pick em up while you can! These are in great condition. The uppers have no visible flaws, although they will need some shoe tree love to regain a little shape. Both the soles and heels have tons and tons of life left in them.










   

Brooks Brothers Made in the USA Slim Fit OCBD 15.5/33 -$20 shipped

Slim fit OCBD from Brooks Brothers, with an unlined collar. Made in the USA. The collar is fraying, but that just adds to the look right?

Chest (armpit to armpit): 21
Neck: 15.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve (from middle of collar): 33.5 
Length (from BOC): 31










     

*Majer 3/2 Gray Sack Tweed 44L - $60 shipped

*An awesome gray tweed from old trad maker Majer, made for Whillock Brothers in Rochester, NY. This is a 3/2 sack, with flap pockets, 2 button cuffs, and center vent. It is half-lined. The buttons on this jacket have horses on them!

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 1
Length (from BOC): 32


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drop*

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$22* each or offer.

* ~42 long JAB 3/2 sack tweed*


Sold

* ~44 long Corbin for Logan's of Midway sack tweed.*
Another relist. Made in USAThis is a beautiful tweed - one of my three favorite tweeds I have ever come across. The colors and the weave are gorgeous, and if this was a touch smaller I would absolutely not be selling it. Partially lined, three button cuff. 
19" shoulders - 23" pit to pit - 25.5" sleeves (+1) - 32" BOC









Sold pending payment
*

Bill's Seersucker M2P's
Measure 35" waist, 31.5" inseam. Uncuffed. These don't look to have been worn much if at all - in great condition.
*









*Asking $37.50 or offer*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops and offers welcome!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING on everything within the CONUS--and OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Oxxford Cashmere--just $20!*

This is gorgeous! Cut from seriously luxurious Crown Cashmere, this beautiful Oxxford is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The cashmere it is cut from has a wonderful colourway, with a grey and white herringbone overlaid with a windowpane check in dark slate blue and light honey. The jacket has a two button front, a single center vent, and four button cuffs.

It does, though, have some issues, and so would need repair prior to wearing. There is a small snag hole on the front that needs to be rewoven, and one of the cuffs is fraying. There is also a flaw near the hem at the front which might be a very small stain (possibly removeable) , and the hem needs to be resewn at the back (an easy fix). I suspect that these repairs could run about $100, so this jacket is very well priced at

*just $20, or offer--so you'll have a splendid Oxxford in cashmere for about $130!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










        

*2) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent. and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*3) CLASSIC Ivy Fall 3/2 sack jacket!*

Absolutely perfect for strolling on the campus of your Ivy league school in the Fall, or donning after work on Friday to head out for a good steak and bourbon with your wife in her RHT stockings, elegant dress, and your newly-purchased sleek baby-blue Chevrolet sedan, this lovely jacket is cut from dark tobacco brown wool with a sporting yet elegant slate-grey overcheck. It's a 3/2 sack, with a single vent, two button cuffs, and a great lapel roll. Made in the USA when clothes still were, this lovely Fall jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It does have one flaw--a small ink blotch on the inside lining, as shown, and so because of this this is just in Very Good condition. As such, I'm

*asking only $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



















     

*4) BEAUTIFUL Canali sports jacket--fully canvassed, fully lined, twin vents!*

*Not trad, but lovely--and a steal at this price!*

This is beautiful--and I say this as someone who doesn't usually appreciate Italian tailoring as much as it deserves! This lovely Canali is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is cut from a cloth that's 51/49 silk and wool, making it wonderfully light with a lovely hand and drape. The lining is bemberg--another large plus! Made in Italy, the jacket is darted, and has a lovely lapel roll on its standard two-button front. It features a twin vent, and pick stitching on the lapels and down the front closure, as well as elsewhere. This is a truly beautiful jacket that only has one very minor flaw--two small puled threads on the left lapel, which blend in to the fabric. Otherwise, this is in excellent, possibly unworn condition, with the two lower front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a EU 50L (US 40L), this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32










      

*4) GORGEOUS Bottle Green Brooks Brothers cord.*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lovely rich, dark bottle green corduroy that my pictures utterly fail to do justice to, this wonderful Fall jacket is fully lined in a complementary sage lining, half-canvassed, and Union made in the USA. It has a contemporray two-button closure, three button cuffs, and subtle darting. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*5) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Italian Windowpane jacket in lighter weight tweed*

This is wonderful--and very, very rare! First, it has an utterly italian cut; slightly curving arms contoured to the body, very shallow twin vents, and a beautifully Italian colourway--pearlgrey with cream windowpaning. This is wonderful! Moreover, it also has a very rare approach to securing the "perfect simple silhouette" for your evening promenade... It lacks a right-hand side external breast pocket, so that the jacket is as symmetrical as it can get. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, Made in Italy, and in absolutely excellent condition! A beautiful, unusual jacket that is packed with detail, this is a steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Tagged a EU 52R (US 42R), this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8










    

*6) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $40, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*7) BEAUTIFUL 100% Italian Cashmere houndstooth jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from 100% cashmere cloth this beautiful jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features flapped pockets, subtle darting, a three-button front, and four button cuffs. The cashmere is wonderfully rich and soft, and has a lovely hand and drape; it was woven in Italy. The colourway is a classic yet increasingly rare black and white miniature houndstooth. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in Canada. This is in absolutely excellent condition; it still has the original inspection ticket in the inside pocket!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










     

*8) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack is a trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $25, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*9) For the GIANT trad! Contemporary Burberry blazer. *

This is definitely for the larger, well-built trad! A classic Burberry blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined and features a single centre vent. It is classic navy blue, and has the full complement of Burberry buttons. It's in excellent condition, and features the novacheck on the top of the interior pocket.

Asking just $40, or offer.

*This is tagged a 56 PORTLY, and measures:*

Chest: 27 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 33
WAIST: 28 (as portly)










   

*10) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2











  

*11) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*LAST CHARLES JACKET!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. The bottom two pockets are sealable with Velcro, as the owner disliked interior zippers in anything but leather jackets and he kept his grandfather's pocket watch (from the First World War) on him at all times, and wanted a safe place to keep it. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently, and he disliked single vents.

*LAST ONE!
​**Prices are, for the reason offered above, low to begin with, but offers are still very welcome.*​
*PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​*

*(4) EXQUISITE CASHMERE Chestnut Brown Glen Plaid with Royal Blue overcheck*

Like its brethren, this jacket is exquisite--handwork, thick, luxurious cashmere (although there is no fabric content listed, this is obvious from the touch), with a superb drape, fully canvassed, the works! This jacket is a wonderful, rich chestnut glen plaid, with a beautiful complementary Royal Blue overcheck. Absolutely gorgeous--and in excellent condition!

*Please note that my pictures come nowhere close to doing this little piece of beauty justice!*

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements;*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN BARBOUR Beauchamp Travel Jacket. Size SMALL. Just $65 boxed & shipped in CONUS! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

This beautiful and UNWORN Barbour Beauchamp Travel Jacket is just perfect for late Summer, early Fall and then Spring, since it is far lighter weight that Barbour's traditional waxed cotton coats. It's also waterproof and breathable, as Barbour themselves note!

Cut similarly to the classic Border, this features two bellows pockets--with a nice cut-away to under the bellows flap fop ease of access--and two zippered "handwarmer" pockets at the sides. It also features a tattersall lining in the top half, and a mesh lining for the lower part, as well as two zippered internal pockets, one horizontal and one vertical. The cuffs are adjustable using the poppered straps, and this fastens with Barbour's traditional combination of a zipper (with a large Barbour ring pull) and popper snaps, all of which feature the Barbour logo. This jacket also features a corduroy collar which is underlined with the same tattersall check as the lining. The bellows pockets and the internal pockets are lined in the same material. The shell is a absolutely lovely vibrant grass green--the colour is best shown in the pictures which also feature the lining.

This Barbour was purchased, tried on once indoors with tags removed, and then stored.

As such, it's an absolute steal at *just $65, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*This is a (rare) size Small; it measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 35 (raglan sleeves; and remember, the sleeves of a coat should be longer than shirt sleeves!)
Length from BOC: 31


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Update and Drop! *



Mississippi Mud said:


> I hate to divest myself of these. Perhaps I've been holding onto them in the wistful hope that I would somehow shrink. But no. So I'm offering them here because my closet just isn't big enough to hold them and my minimalist urges.
> 
> *Vintage Orvis Moleskin Jacket--Made in England
> 
> *Sold
> 
> *Huntington Magee Donegal 40R with Lots of Trad Desiderata
> 
> *The facts: lovely 3/2 roll, swelled edges and lapped seams (even on the sleeves!), patch pockets, hook vent, half lined. My photos don't do this fabric justice; it appears as a green/gray from a distance, but closer inspection reveals flecks of yellow and russet. The is the Donegal I always wanted, but sadly, it's just too short for me. This jacket is in really fine shape. $65/60/55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest--21
> Shoulder--18
> BOC--30.25
> Sleeve--25.5
> 
> PM with interest or offer! Thanks.


----------



## Jovan

I might jump on it but the lapels are rather wide for my taste.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on shirts and pants! BB. J. Press, more.*

As always, *free shipping on everything within the CONUS--and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*3) BB short-sleeve button down.* Beautiful pale pink! Size 16. This does have a tiny pinhead mark on the front, as shown, hence asking just $7

 

*4) Land's End short sleeve plaid shirt. *Size M. (15 - 15.5) Asking $8

 

*6) Ben Silver blue checked shirt. *Lighter weight cloth than (5), but still beautiful! Size 17.5-34. Asking $18, or offer.

  

*7) J. Press blue and white striped shirt*. A trad. classic! Size 17-35. Asking $20, or offer.

 

*8) Brooks Bros. blue OCBD. *Made in USA. Claimed!

 

14) India Madras; made in the USA. Size L. $7

 

15) Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Just $9

  

16) Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34. Just $9

  

17) Bachrach's; very pale yellow. 16 1/2-33. Made in the USA! Asking just $9, or offer.

  

18) *Handwoven Madras. Size 16-16 1/2. *Land's End. Asking $6

 

*19) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $11, or offer.

 

*20) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $9, or offer.

 

*21) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $7, or offer.

 

*22) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*23) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

24) Ralph Lauren Curham pinpoint Oxford. 17-34. Excellent condition! $7

 

25) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $9

 

26) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5-34. Pale blue; has the start of a tiny fray on the collar, as shown, hence just $6

  

*PANTS*

*2) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*

These are in excellent condition! Pleated and cuffed. Asking $12, or offer.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)

  

3) LL Bean wool trousers. Lightweight, great for summer, Spring, and early Fall. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*5) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*6) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## dkoernert

Doing some closet cleaning so, I have a couple things today.Some of it may be out of season, but its taking up room, so here it is. I am open to offers on everything! PM if you'd like more photos of anything. Paypal personal payment only.

First up is a Brooks Brothers 1818 USA made, brown windowpane, 3/2 sack suit with flat front trousers. It does need some repair. The waistband needs to be re-attached in one spot, and about 3 stitches came loose on a lapel seam. Should both be very easy fixes, and the suit is in amazing condition otherwise. Given these flaws, I am asking $40 CONUS. Tagged a 45 Reg measurements are:
P2P:23.5"
Sleeve:25.5"
Shoulders: 20"
Length (BOC): 31.5"
Waist (laid flat): 19.5"
Inseam: 29.5" with 1.5" cuff








Loose stitches:








Waistband Flaw:









Tucker Blair Stretchy belt. Navy and yellow, size 38. Only worn a few times, Made in USA. Asking $12 CONUS









Polo Ralph Lauren Madras trousers in excellent condition. Flat front and tagged 36 these measure: 
Waist (laid flat): 18"
Inseam: 27.75" with very little to let. 
Asking $25 CONUS









Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker Trousers. Typical blue seersuckers, flat front and tagged 36, these measure: 
Waist: 18.5
Inseam: 31.75, uncuffed with maybe half an inch to let.
Asking $25 CONUS









Finally, I have a Brooks Bros. Merino/Cashmere sweater with zero flaws to speak of. Not sure how trad this is, but its pretty interesting, and very soft. Tagged a Large, it measures:
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 25.75"
Length (from top of collar): 28"
Asking $22 CONUS


----------



## conductor

A few trad/anglophile offerings:

Brook Brothers Plaid Pant in the dress Gordon tartan. Flat front, no cuff. Watch pocket. In excellent condition. The only flaw I can find is a small stain on the pocket liner (NOT the tartan). 
Inseam: 25" + 2.5" to let
Waist: 22"
Made in the USA of imported fabric. Asking $40 shipped conus.

The strange "faded spot" on the photo below is from my camera. All small pics are clickable thumbnails.











Kilgore Trout of Cleveland, made in the USA of Scottish woven fabric. 100% lined, center vent. Absolutely gorgeous fabric. The base is brown and grey with green, blue, and red lines. Leather clad buttons. Some waist suppression, darted.

P to P: 19.5"
Waist 18"
Sleeve 25" + 2" to let out
Length 29.5"
Asking $40 shipped conus.











Barbour, made in England. Quilted filed jacket. Nylon lining and shell, polyester filling. Snap Closure, corduroy collar. Tagged XL. Good condition, a few signs of wear.

P to P: 27.5"
Sleeve: 26" from shoulder seam
Length 28" from collar seam

CLAIMED











Brooks Brothers made in Honk Kong from Irish Linen. Tagged XL. Button down collar.
Asking $22 shipped conus.










Offers always welcome!


----------



## Ekphrastic

Aw, man! Gordon is my tartan, but those are too short!


----------



## conductor

I hear ya. I'd love to get a pair in my tartan (MacDuff), but they are not cheap!


Ekphrastic said:


> Aw, man! Gordon is my tartan, but those are too short!


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP: ASKING $65 shipped CONUS or best offer*



leisureclass said:


> #1) Blue Prince of Wales Plaid Sack suit by Brooks Brothers Makers (Golden Fleece) Tagged a 44L 39W
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/photohyq.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/photo1ej.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/photo3bgq.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/253/photo4py.jpg/
> 
> Jacket: 23" chest, 19" Shoulders, 26.5" Shoulder to Sleeve end (2" underneath), 32.5 BOC
> Pants: 19" Waist, 33.5" Inseam (1" underneath), 12.5" rise
> 
> 3/2 roll, very natural shoulders, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, flat front trousers without cuffs, truly a great fall suit. In the interest of full disclosure, there is a very small hole at the very bottom of one of the pant legs. It most likely rubbed into the floor the wrong way, not very noticeable at all.
> 
> ASKING $70 shipped CONUS - or best offer
> 
> #2)*SOLD!*
> ASKING 70$ shipped CONUS - or best offer


----------



## hooker4186

Oxxford has sold, everything else is still up for grabs. Price drop on the Aldens.

Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200*
Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these. 
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulders - 20.75"
Length - 52"


























































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200
*
Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?









Alden Model 471 - *$75>>>NOW $70*
These only appear to have been worn maybe once, maybe twice - there is almost no wear to the soles at all, the Alden logo on the footbed is unworn. Gorgeous shoes. Trees are not included.
Size 10 AA/B
Details of these shoes are here on the Alden site: 
https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_ortho_comf_471.htm
















































Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50>>>$45>>>$40>>>NOW $35*
This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 18.5"
Sleeve - 24"


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*The Shaggy Dogs are spoken for.*



AdamsSutherland said:


> Help a law student eat and minimize at the same time. I'm looking to sell two very lightly worn Shaggy Dogs, size XL, in Charcoal and Green.
> 
> I would estimate the Green Shaggy Dog has less than ten wearings and the Charcoal is likely at no more than twenty wearings. I purchased them both around 2009, I believe? There's evidence somewhere on the forum from back when I was involved. Anyway, once I realized I could fit in Larges, I pretty much stopped wearing these two. They are free of holes, mothball stink, and tears.
> 
> $100 (each) OBO shipped CONUS
> 
> I will also be posting a lovely Golden Fleece sack in the next week or so.


----------



## leisureclass

Remaining Brooks 44L suit is now *SOLD* . More stuff coming soon.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Now $95 for the Golden Fleece and $20 plus shipping for the Bean boots.*
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in a three seasons charcoal glen plaid with a blue and maroon overcheck. Tagged a 41 L it measures approximately:

chest 22"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 18"
length (boc) 32"

Flat front trousers
waist 19" (fully let out)
inseam 32" with 1.75" cuffs and 1" under

A great fall, winter, spring suit in excellent condition. Asking $115 shipped CONUS

[/B][/SIZE]


























*L.L.Bean insulated Maine Hunting Boots. Size 11. Asking $35 pus actual shipping. (They weigh a bit with those Vibram soles.)

*









[/


----------



## workthatwedo

Anyone have a raincoat or trench in 40R? I realized that the one I picked up is a 40S today when I put it on to go out in the rain and it was too short all over. I am pretty open to styling (double breasted, single breasted, classic khaki, plaids, what do you have?). Thanks! Oh, and if anyone wants a single breasted, concealed button, zip out lining, khaki colored London Fog in 40S, let me know.


----------



## dkoernert

Just want to say many thanks to Pugin for a great transaction!


----------



## conductor

The BB Gordon tartan trousers in post 18905 are claimed.


----------



## hooker4186

Aldens have sold, thanks very much. I am also adding some really really nice stuff here - prices as always include shipping, paypal only please!:

Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *$325*
It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA
Taged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
Sleeves: 25"


















































Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blent - *$150*
This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:

Burberry London 
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeves: 26"










































Oxxford MTM - probably right for a 42R? - *$100*
MTM Oxxford for the Carroll and Co. shop in Beverly Hills - this is a slightly less trad vibe but still might be of interest to someone. Super 100s fabric, Mother of Pearl buttons (one of the sleeve buttons is a bit banged up - see the last picture), dual vented, hand-stitched lapels. The lining is coming loose on the left armhole, and this is in need of a good pressing, but otherwise is in wonderful shape.

My guess is this would work for a 42R or thereabouts but please check the measurements:

Shoulders: 19
Chest: 22.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5
Sleeves: 25


























































Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200*
Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these. 
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulders - 20.75"
Length - 52"


























































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200
*
Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?









Ralph Lauren Purple Lable Polo Charcoal DB Jacket - *$50>>>$45>>>$40>>>NOW $35*
This jacket is from the Ralph Laren Polo Label but the label itself is purple rather than blue. Miles of handwork - lapels and pocket flaps handstitched, I believe these buttons are horn as well. Double vented. Tagged a 41R.
P2P - 21"
Length - 31"
S2S - 18.5"
Sleeve - 24"































[/QUOTE]


----------



## LouB

Thanks to Hardiw1 for a quick shipment of some great looking Bean boots!


----------



## dkoernert

Nevermind


----------



## firedancer

What's real cheap?


----------



## dkoernert

I knew someone would ask that. I was hoping for something under $100. Hopefully well under $100. Im not really looking for anything pristine, I just want some to wear casually on the weekends.


----------



## jt2gt

Ready for fall and Winter...like new in rich Burgundy/Mahogany LL Bean Mocc Ox. Size 9D with Vibram lug sole. These are not offered by LL.Bean now and are of older quality. Like new with only very slight heel wear. Hardly noticeable. I gave them some saphir and rawhide laces and they look amazing. If they fit, Id hold on to them.

Campare to these Alden Mahogany Mocc Oxfords and they look the same. Except the LL Beans have better sole.

https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-mens-mocc-oxford-vibram-sole-dark-brown/pvc-ald-mxsclm-h946_ald_m_mocc_oxford_vibram_sole.html?cvsfa=3279&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=414c445f483934365f385f44&gclid=CKqExYuJ4bICFYVFMgodcw0Ang

Take these for $60...gotta move these *DROP TO $50 *shipped OBO CONUS.


----------



## Hardiw1

LouB said:


> Thanks to Hardiw1 for a quick shipment of some great looking Bean boots!


Thanks to you as well my friend, glad they've got a good home.


----------



## dkoernert

Anyone have an interest in a Vostok Komandirskie? Silver case with blue dial in excellent working condition. Trying to thin out the watch herd so I figured I'd check here before it goes to ebay.


----------



## veloscaraptor

dkoernert said:


> Anyone have an interest in a Vostok Komandirskie? Silver case with blue dial in excellent working condition. Trying to thin out the watch herd so I figured I'd check here before it goes to ebay.


any pictures? what are you looking to get out of it?


----------



## dkoernert

I'll have pics up when I get home from work, I don't have any on me at the moment. I'd be looking for $40 CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Now $95 >>$75 for the Golden Fleece and $20 plus shipping for the Bean boots.*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in a three seasons charcoal glen plaid with a blue and maroon overcheck. Tagged a 41 L it measures approximately:

chest 22"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 18"
length (boc) 32"

Flat front trousers
waist 19" (fully let out)
inseam 32" with 1.75" cuffs and 1" under

A great fall, winter, spring suit in excellent condition. Asking $115 shipped CONUS

[/B][/SIZE]


























*L.L.Bean insulated Maine Hunting Boots. Size 11. Asking $35 pus actual shipping. (They weigh a bit with those Vibram soles.)

*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Huntington Donegal and the Orvis Moleskin are both sold. Thanks, good folks.


----------



## knucklehead

I just received a box o' beauties from Tweedy. Thanks a bunch TD!


----------



## Jovan

As I said in another thread, Tweedy is the man.

tonylumpkin: I desperately want to take those Bean boots off your hands but cash is short... if someone snags 'em before I do, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## AMProfessor

A couple of ties, all 100% new, from Brooks Brothers. Price is $30 each. If buying more than 1 take $5 off subsequent ties.





































1. Plaid/tartan. 100% silk, 3.25 inches wide.

2. Green/red/yellow plaid. 3.5" wide, 100% wool.

3. Classic navy and gold repp tie. 3.5 inches, 100% silk. USA.


----------



## catside

*DRESS LIKE A KENNEDY !* :smile:

*Chipp 3/2 sack SC, Tagged 44R, and measures so, Gold CHIPP line, Excellent shape, A thing of beauty*!
From between 62-76.
The lining looks new AND!... No KamaSutra or other esoteric stuff, just plain aubergine color. What a shame but if it did have famous Chipp linings, I would not sell it, so not that bad.

Salute to our very own Paul Winston from here.

Measures PtoP: 23", BOC: 30 and 3/4", Arm: 24' +1 inch to open.

Asking $60 shipped to anywhere in continental US.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/dsc00621x.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/dsc00625ph.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/dsc00623u.jpg/

Rest of the pics at https://imageshack.us/g/1/9794435/


----------



## Jovan

That's a beauty, even without the original lining. Cheers to the 44R man who gets it.


----------



## firedancer

^ that is the original lining.....


----------



## Jovan

"The lining looks new" I took that to mean the lining had been replaced sometime along the line.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THREE BEAUTIFUL FALL JACKETS!*

*I have three beautiful jackets up for grabs today!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with reduced shipping available.

Also as always, OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a beautiful heathery light tobacco colour--my pictures rally don't do this justice at all. *(Please DO check the close-up of the sleeve for the best indication of the beautiful colour!)* It features three button cuffs and the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket was Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most undervalued of the major traditional USA clothiers, in my view--for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton menswear shops. (Now, alas, gone.) This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29










    

*2) STUNNING herringbone 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

*Claimed!*

This jacket is absolutely GORGEOUS! Please co check out the close-up of the sleeve, as my other pictures don't come anywhere near doing the beautiful, heathery-soft colourway of this classic jacket justice. The tweed that this is cut from is some of the best I've ever seen--certainly better than most Harris, definitely better than all the Donegal I've seen, and superior to both Breanish and Shetland, being a very nice, heavier mid-weight cloth with a wonderfully soft hand and lovely drape. The colourway is also wonderful; a heathery herringbone mixture of tan, slate grey, and Aran cream, with a vertical stripe of blue running subtly throughout.

The jacket is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy league clotheirs of Princeton, and a trad Mecca for decades before its closure. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Italian Guncheck in silk and wool!*

This is lovely! The colourway of this Made in Italy guncheck is terrific--the background pattern is almost a miniature houndstooth in slate blue and honey tan, with an autumnal bracken windowpane overcheck. Absolutely beautiful, and complemented by the cloth, which is a 56/44 blend of silk and wool producing warmth and lightness at the same time. The jacket has jetted pockets, three button front, and three button cuffs. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, and was made for the upscale clothier Boyd's of Philadelphia--recently, too! This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition, with the sole flaw being literally a pinprick in the upper lining of the shoulder--mentioned more for my benefit than for yours!

This lovely jacket is a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged an EU48, or US38, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/8

*NB: My pictures don't do this justice at all! *


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS shipping. Paypal please. 


$25 Harold Powell Lambswool Fair Isle Sweater Medium Clean and Classic. No issues. Gently worn, as they say. Chest 22.75, Shoulders 17, Length 26.25




$28 Bullock and Jones Made in USA Viyella Shirt Large Excellent and clean. 80/20 Cotton and wool. The colors in the closeups are accurate. Chest 24, Shoulders 20, Sleeve from Seam 25.25




$45 NWT Pringle Full Zip Lambswool Cardigan Small 80/20 Wool and Nylon in a thick cable knit. Two pockets on the front. The color in the full shot is most accurate. Brand New and Ready to go. Chest 20, Length 26.5


----------



## catside

Jovan said:


> "The lining looks new" I took that to mean the lining had been replaced sometime along the line.


Let me explain. The Chipp jacket has its original lining but its plain aubergine rather than what Chipp is famous for which are like:










Link for another excellent article by Ivystyle:

https://www.ivy-style.com/chipp-off-the-old-block.html


----------



## tonylumpkin

If anyone has attempted to PM regarding the Golden Fleece sack that I have listed above (or the Bean boots for that matter), please try again. It was pointed out to me that my Inbox was not accepting any more PMs. I have now cleaned it out. Thanks Jovan!


----------



## hooker4186

Recent Brooks Brothers Madison 3roll2 Blazer - *$125*
Very nice example of recent BB Tailoring - Loro Piana fabric to start, single vented, undarted, patch pockets with flaps. Buttons are the Gold Fleece brass buttons (spares included), 3 buttons on each sleeve. Tagged a 38R.
Measurements:
Shoulders - 18"
Lenght - 31"
Chest - 21"
Sleeves - 24"


































Pendleton Half Zip - *$25*
Khaki colored, double chest pockets, straight hem, made to be worn untucked. Very soft wool, with a bit of stretch to it, very comfortable as a fall piece. Tagged a medium, measurements are:
Shoulders - 18
Chest - 19.5
Length - 27.5 
Sleeve - 24

















Pendelton Monogram Khaki *- $20
*Khaki coloured, single chest pocket with the monogram R.E.C. on it. Also quite soft for a Pendleton, split hem. There are holes on the collar tips where some sort of button pins must have been utilized - not sure what that styling is called as I haven't run across it before. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Pendleton Black and Red Plaid - *$25
*Complex red and black plaid with bits of white behind as well. Non-buttoning collar, single chest pocket. Split hem. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Pendleton Tan with Red Overcheck - *$25*
A pleasant tan and gray plaid with a red overcheck. Buttondown colar, single chest pocket, split hem. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20.5"
Length - 31.5" 
Sleeve - 24.5"



















hooker4186 said:


> Aldens have sold, thanks very much. I am also adding some really really nice stuff here - prices as always include shipping, paypal only please!:
> 
> Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *$325>>>NOW $300*
> It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA
> Taged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 21"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blent - *$150>>>NOW $125*
> This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:
> 
> Burberry London
> Shoulders: 20"
> Chest: 23"
> Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford MTM - probably right for a 42R? - *$100>>>NOW $75*
> MTM Oxxford for the Carroll and Co. shop in Beverly Hills - this is a slightly less trad vibe but still might be of interest to someone. Super 100s fabric, Mother of Pearl buttons (one of the sleeve buttons is a bit banged up - see the last picture), dual vented, hand-stitched lapels. The lining is coming loose on the left armhole, and this is in need of a good pressing, but otherwise is in wonderful shape.
> 
> My guess is this would work for a 42R or thereabouts but please check the measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 19
> Chest: 22.5
> Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5
> Sleeves: 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200*
> Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these.
> Chest - 23"
> Sleeve - 25"
> Shoulders - 20.75"
> Length - 52"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200
> *
> Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42.
> Chest - 22"
> Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
> Shoulder - 18"
> Length - 41"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny nibble?


----------



## dexconstruct

*Some drops and consolidations. Offers always welcome!! 

Suede Sperry Topsiders 9M - $22 shipped

*A really nice pair of Topsiders, in a brown suede and brown calf combo.They are in really good condition, with no major problems. The suede might need a little maintenance. They measure 11.5 inches long, 4 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 



*Black Pebble Grain Florsheim Imperials 8B V-Cleat - $22 shipped*

The uppers on these seem to be in really good condition, with no cracks or damage that I can see. The soles still have some life in them, but the heels are fairly worn and the V-cleats are missing or damaged. These also seem to have 6 nails rather than the usual 5. They measure 12 inches long, 4.25 inches at the widest part of the shoe. 




*Hart Schaffner & Marx Charcoal Gray Wool Overcoat 44-48 - $65 shipped*

A super sharp overcoat from HSM made for Hudson's, an old Detroit-based department store which suffered the same fate as many old department stores: becoming Macy's. This is a HEAVY overcoat, in a classic charcoal gray 100% wool, with stylish peak lapels and a double-breasted front. Based on the union label, this was likely made sometime in the late 70s/80s. You simply won't find an overcoat in this style, color, and construction without spending a LOT of money.The condition of the coat is very good, with one of the cuffs missing a button. There is also some staining at the bottom of the coat which I am almost positive will come out with dry cleaning. You could spend $20 to fix these issues, or $1000+ to get a new coat like this. This is tagged a 44R, but I wear a 46L jacket and it is just a little bit big for me. I probably tried it on 20 times trying to convince myself it fit. So use the measurements!

Chest:26 
Shoulder:22
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 25
Length(BOC): 47



*Austin Manor Madras Sports Coat 42R*- *$18 shipped*

This jacket features a subtle, but delicious madras plaid. It is very lightly constructed, undarted, and has a 2 button front, 4 buttoncuffs, and a center vent. The only problem is a small spot on the lapel, which frankly blends in with the roughness of the madras plaid. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.25
Sleeve:25 + 1.25
Length(from BOC): 31



*Lands' End Red Stripe Tab Collar Pinpoint 16-33 - $15 shipped*

Pinpoint oxford in a classy red stripe, with tab collar. Excellent condition.

Neck:
Chest(armpit to armpit): 23.5 
Shoulder:19.5
Sleeve:33
Length(from BOC): 31.5 



*Corbin Charcoal Gray Flannel Trousers - $18 shipped *

Classic pair of gray flannels, made by Corbin for Nordstrom. Flat front and uncuffed. Excellent condition, with no stains, tears or holes. 

Waist:18.5
Inseam:33
Outseam:45
Rise:12.75











*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack Suit 43 - $65 shipped*

A truly vintage piece, a subtly striped charcoal gray sack suit, likely from the late 1950s or early 1960s. The suit is a very lightweight poplin blend. The jacket features a stylishly narrow lapel, 2 button cuffs, and no vents. It also features some incredibly soft and natural shoulders. The pants are flat front and cuffed. The suit is in excellent condition, the only problem is that it will need a repress to get the lapel rolling like it should.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 17.75 
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 29.5 

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27
Rise: 13









 







 







 







 







 









*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed 46L - $50 shipped*

I got this beautiful tweed jacket from tonylumpkin, but unfortunately the shoulders are a little too big. Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, features hook vent, patch pockets, welted seam. Perfect condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 24
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 2 
Length (from BOC): 33










   

*Brooks Brothers Blue Corduroy Jacket 42R - $45 shipped *

A deep blue corduroy sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with braided leather buttons, flap pockets, and hook vent. Fully lined. Very good condition, needs a cleaning, and possibly new buttons. Tagged as 42R, measure more like 44R.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23 
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22 + 2.25
Length (from BOC): 31










      

*Brooks Brothers Golden Corduroy Jacket 42R - $45 shipped *

A golden corduroy sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with braided leather buttons, flap pockets, and hook vent. Fully lined. Excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22.25 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31










 









*Brooks Brothers Wash N Wear Navy 3/2 Sack 42R - $30 shipped*

This is a lightweight wash n wear sack from Brooks Brothers, featuring a 3/2 roll, two patch pockets, center vent, and 2 button cuffs. Judging by the buttons, this was probably part of a suit at one time, but throw some brass buttons on this thing and you have the perfect summer blazer. The condition is very good, there only a couple spots on the back that might be wear or stains.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22 
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 23 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 30.5










    

*Brooks Brothers Orange Sport Coat 42R - $35 shipped *

A very nice burnt orange sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with flap pockets and hook vent. Fully lined. Excellent condition. Not sure what the fabric content is.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31










    

*Allen Edmonds Cameron Penny Loafers 10.5 D - $65 shipped

*These penny loafers aren't available from Allen Edmonds anymore, so pick em up while you can! These are in great condition. The uppers have no visible flaws, although they will need some shoe tree love to regain a little shape. Both the soles and heels have tons and tons of life left in them.










   


*Majer 3/2 Gray Sack Tweed 44L - $50 shipped

*An awesome gray tweed from old trad maker Majer, made for Whillock Brothers in Rochester, NY. This is a 3/2 sack, with flap pockets, 2 button cuffs, and center vent. It is half-lined. The buttons on this jacket have horses on them!

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 1
Length (from BOC): 32


----------



## hooker4186

Edit: BB Blazer, Blue OCBD, Polo DB, and Pendleton Gray/Khaki Red Overcheck sold. All else still available. I'm open to offers on everything so please feel free to PM me with any offers or questions.

Pendleton Half Zip - *$25*
Khaki colored, double chest pockets, straight hem, made to be worn untucked. Very soft wool, with a bit of stretch to it, very comfortable as a fall piece. Tagged a medium, measurements are:
Shoulders - 18
Chest - 19.5
Length - 27.5 
Sleeve - 24

















Pendelton Monogram Khaki *- $20
*Khaki coloured, single chest pocket with the monogram R.E.C. on it. Also quite soft for a Pendleton, split hem. There are holes on the collar tips where some sort of button pins must have been utilized - not sure what that styling is called as I haven't run across it before. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Pendleton Black and Red Plaid - *$25
*Complex red and black plaid with bits of white behind as well. Non-buttoning collar, single chest pocket. Split hem. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *$325>>>NOW $300*
It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA
Taged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
Sleeves: 25"


















































Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blent - *$150>>>NOW $125*
This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:

Burberry London 
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeves: 26"










































Oxxford MTM - probably right for a 42R? - *$100>>>NOW $75*
MTM Oxxford for the Carroll and Co. shop in Beverly Hills - this is a slightly less trad vibe but still might be of interest to someone. Super 100s fabric, Mother of Pearl buttons (one of the sleeve buttons is a bit banged up - see the last picture), dual vented, hand-stitched lapels. The lining is coming loose on the left armhole, and this is in need of a good pressing, but otherwise is in wonderful shape.

My guess is this would work for a 42R or thereabouts but please check the measurements:

Shoulders: 19
Chest: 22.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5
Sleeves: 25


























































Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200*
Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these. 
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulders - 20.75"
Length - 52"


























































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200
*
Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?


----------



## dkoernert

Big thanks to Conductor for hooking me up with a sweet Barbour, and a very pleasant transaction!


----------



## jt2gt

Thought folks would jump on these great Moccs. How about $40 shipped plus paypal fees. These will wear great.



jt2gt said:


> Ready for fall and Winter...like new in rich Burgundy/Mahogany LL Bean Mocc Ox. Size 9D with Vibram lug sole. These are not offered by LL.Bean now and are of older quality. Like new with only very slight heel wear. Hardly noticeable. I gave them some saphir and rawhide laces and they look amazing. If they fit, Id hold on to them.
> 
> Campare to these Alden Mahogany Mocc Oxfords and they look the same. Except the LL Beans have better sole.
> 
> https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-mens-mocc-oxford-vibram-sole-dark-brown/pvc-ald-mxsclm-h946_ald_m_mocc_oxford_vibram_sole.html?cvsfa=3279&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=414c445f483934365f385f44&gclid=CKqExYuJ4bICFYVFMgodcw0Ang
> 
> Take these for $60...gotta move these *DROP TO $50 *shipped OBO CONUS.


----------



## hooker4186

Gray/Khaki w/ red overcheck Pendleton, and BB blazer have both sold thanks.


----------



## frosejr

I need some help updating my son's dress-up rig. He could use two things:

1) an OCBD or two. He wears a men's medium in t-shirts, but he measures to about a 13/26 in dress shirts, and wears a boys' size 16 blazer, so I have no idea what size shirt to get him.

2) he would like a pair of burgundy long wings. He wears a mens size 10 C or D. Since I own about 10 pairs of LWBs you can probably imagine my joy that my boy wants his own pair.

If you can help please PM me.

thanks
Francis


----------



## catside

Absolutely gorgeous, possibly unworn no-name (bespoke?) loud tweed jacket, dates 62-76. Very fancy buttons.
PtoP measures to a 21, alittle paper in pocket says 41R. PM for interest, I will get the other measures.
$50 shipped.


----------



## vwguy

jt2gt said:


> Thought folks would jump on these great Moccs. How about $40 shipped plus paypal fees. These will wear great.


If they were a 10, I'd have been all over them.

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE British Lavenham Quilted Jacket (Think a far more exclusive version of Barbour!). Navy blue, size c. 40, 42. OFFERS WELCOME!*

Lavenham jackets and coats make Barbour look rather proletarian and pedestrian; no visible logos, no glitzy advertising campaign, no off-shoring or outsourcing; just sturdy, traditional British country products made right and sold on the basis of their reputation for quality and integrity. Haven't heard of Lavenham? Not surprising, to be honest--they're very, very rare this side of the pond (I don't think they've bothered to secure a US distributor) and really only known among the set who knew of and wore Barbours before Barbours became popular.

So, here's something you *don't* see everyday--a Lavenham quilted jacket! Solidly made, this quilted jacket will give you plenty of warmth without bulk. It features storm cuffs, sturdy snaps, twin vents (Lavenham's heritage is solidly equestrian), and a corduroy collar, together with all the interior and exterior pockets you'll need. It was, of course, made at Lavenham's shop in Long Melford, England--Lavenham ONLY makes their items in England! Classic navy, and, apart from some wear to the interior labels, excellent condition.

Retail is somewhere between $250 and $300, so how about Claimed!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a UK 42 or US 40, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Oxxford cashmere ($19), 3/2 sacks, tweeds, more!*

*I've consolidated my remaining jackets into this one post--and many more are on their way! *

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, despite the already-low prices, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Oxxford Cashmere--just $18!*

*Claimed!*

*2) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent. and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*3) CLASSIC Ivy Fall 3/2 sack jacket!*

*Claimed!*

*4) BEAUTIFUL Canali sports jacket--fully canvassed, fully lined, twin vents!*

This is beautiful--and I say this as someone who doesn't usually appreciate Italian tailoring as much as it deserves! This lovely Canali is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is cut from a cloth that's 51/49 silk and wool, making it wonderfully light with a lovely hand and drape. The lining is bemberg--another large plus! Made in Italy, the jacket is darted, and has a lovely lapel roll on its standard two-button front. It features a twin vent, and pick stitching on the lapels and down the front closure, as well as elsewhere. This is a truly beautiful jacket that only has one very minor flaw--two small puled threads on the left lapel, which blend in to the fabric. Otherwise, this is in excellent, possibly unworn condition, with the two lower front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged a EU 50L (US 40L), this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 *(PLEASE NOTE UPDATED MEASUREMENT!)*
Length: 32










      

*5) GORGEOUS Bottle Green Brooks Brothers cord.*

Claimed!

*6) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Italian Windowpane jacket in lighter weight tweed*

This is wonderful--and very, very rare! First, it has an utterly italian cut; slightly curving arms contoured to the body, very shallow twin vents, and a beautifully Italian colourway--pearlgrey with cream windowpaning. This is wonderful! Moreover, it also has a very rare approach to securing the "perfect simple silhouette" for your evening promenade... It lacks a right-hand side external breast pocket, so that the jacket is as symmetrical as it can get. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, Made in Italy, and in absolutely excellent condition! A beautiful, unusual jacket that is packed with detail, this is a steal at just

*$32, or offer.

Tagged a EU 52R (US 42R), this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8










    

*7) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $35, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*8) BEAUTIFUL 100% Italian Cashmere houndstooth jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from 100% cashmere cloth this beautiful jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features flapped pockets, subtle darting, a three-button front, and four button cuffs. The cashmere is wonderfully rich and soft, and has a lovely hand and drape; it was woven in Italy. The colourway is a classic yet increasingly rare black and white miniature houndstooth. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in Canada. This is in absolutely excellent condition; it still has the original inspection ticket in the inside pocket!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










     

*9) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack i sa trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $22, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*10) For the GIANT trad! Contemporary Burberry blazer. *

This is definitely for the larger, well-built trad! A classic Burberry blazer, this is half-canvassed and fully lined and features a single centre vent. It is classic navy blue, and has the full complement of Burberry buttons. It's in excellent condition, and features the novacheck on the top of the interior pocket.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

*This is tagged a 56 PORTLY, and measures:*

Chest: 27 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 22 1/2
Length: 33
WAIST: 28 (as portly)










   

*11) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*12) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










    

*13) EXQUISITE BESPOKE JACKET BY CHARLES, in CASHMERE!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. The bottom two pockets are sealable with Velcro, as the owner disliked interior zippers in anything but leather jackets and he kept his grandfather's pocket watch (from the First World War) on him at all times, and wanted a safe place to keep it. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently, and he disliked single vents.

PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS THE LAST OF THESE JACKETS THAT I HAVE AVAILABLE, AND THAT NO MORE WILL BE COMING!
*
PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​
*

*EXQUISITE CASHMERE Chestnut Brown Glen Plaid with Royal Blue overcheck*

Like its brethren, this jacket is exquisite--handwork, thick, luxurious cashmere (although there is no fabric content listed, this is obvious from the touch), with a superb drape, fully canvassed, the works! This jacket is a wonderful, rich chestnut glen plaid, with a beautiful complementary Royal Blue overcheck. Absolutely gorgeous--and in excellent condition!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements;*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










   

*14) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a heathery light tobacco colour. *(Please do see my close-ups of the cuffs for a better idea of its beauty--my pictures don't do it justice at all!)* It is fully canvassed. It features three button cuffs and the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket was Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most undervalued of the major traditional USA clothiers, in my view--for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton menswear shops. (Now, alas, gone.) This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29










    

*15) BEAUTIFUL Italian Guncheck in silk and wool!*

This is lovely! The colourway of this Made in Italy guncheck is terrific--the background pattern is almost a miniature houndstooth in slate blue and honey tan, with an autumnal bracken windowpane overcheck. Absolutely beautiful, and complemented by the cloth, which is a 56/44 blend of silk and wool producing warmth and lightness at the same time. The jacket has jetted pockets, three button front, and three button cuffs. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined, and was made for the upscale clothier Boyd's of Philadelphia--recently, too! This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It's in excellent condition, with the sole flaw being literally a pinprick in the upper lining of the shoulder--mentioned more for my benefit than for yours!

This lovely jacket is a steal at *just $39, or offer.*

*Tagged an EU48, or US38, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/8

*NB: My pictures don't do this justice at all! *


----------



## ballmouse

I have 2 pairs of shoes for sale. While they are both labelled 9D, I find that they are a bit larger/smaller than my usual 9D though.

*G.H. Bass & Co. Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers. $35* *+ free shipping in USA.*

I find the toebox a tad tight for a 9D. The leather is very casual, so I would probably pair it with khakis or jeans only.

*Florsheim Imperial V-Cleat Longwings 9D. $65 + free shipping in USA.

*I find these to be a bit long, so these might work better for a 9.5C or 9.5D. They have only been worn ~5 times total.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops:

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$20* each or offer.

*
Bill's Seersucker M2P's
Measure 35" waist, 31.5" inseam. Uncuffed. These don't look to have been worn much if at all - in great condition.
*









*Asking $34 or offer*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lands End Shetland - made in the UK. 
Size large, heathered pink, no issues. Very soft. 
measures 23.5 pit to pit, 29.5 top to bottom, 36 sleeves.

Asking $35 or offer shipped priority USPS.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

My closet cleaning continues currently with chill-chasing corduroy.

*Invertere "The Squire" Corduroy Shooting Coat
*




































The facts: Surely, not much need be said on this forum about an Invertere product (made in England, highest quality), so I'll cut to the details. Dark tan/light brown in color, the jacket is in solid vintage shape, with stag-head detailed buttons, hand-warmer and bellows front pockets, a thick red wool full lining, and a handy corduroy patch interior pocket. A rare item, of course, and a seriously warm jacket. $110

Measurements:
Chest 22
Total Length 34
Sleeve (from shoulder) 25

*NWT Polo Prospect Dark Brown Cords 36x30
*









The facts: I bought them; I lost weight; they don't fit. Still have tags. Hand measured, the waist is actually 37, but in my experience, they tend to shrink a little there with washing. $35

*Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella Large
*


















The facts: Old school viyella--55% wool, 45% cotton. A slightly heathered dark brown. $25

Measurements:

Chest 23
Sleeve 24.5
Total length 31

PM with interest and offers!


----------



## dkoernert

Finally was able to get a photo of the Vostok for those that are interested. Asking $40 CONUS, strap not included.


----------



## CMDC

Chester Barrie Made in England Chesterfield herringbone coat
The breast pocket has become unstitched on the top of one side but can be easily fixed. Excellent condition all around otherwise.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 38
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$95 conus




























Next up are two Irish Tweeds that are simply gorgeous and, unfortunately, too big for me. It doesn't get more tweedy than these. Both are in outstanding condition.

Magee Irish Tweed
3 button, very lightly darted. Side vents. Fully lined

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25 +2

$55 conus





































Hanly of Ireland Tweed
2 button, darted. Side vents. Fully lined
Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +1.5

$55 conus




























Brooks Brothers brown herrinbone 3/2 tweed sack
Tagged 39R. Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$45 conus










Brooks Brothers yellow cableknit cotton sweater
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 25.5
Sleeve: 37
Length: 29

$25 conus



















LLBean flannel lined khakis. Flat front, no cuff
38 x 31

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers point collar shirt. White w/blue and green stripes
15.5 x 32/3

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue stripe bd sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Here's one you won't find often. Peach unistripe ocbd. I haven't heard of Richard Fleming Shirtmakers before, but this is a quality vintage shirt. Made in USA
16 x 33

$22 conus


----------



## firedancer

^ that Hanley tweed is amazing!


----------



## catside

firedancer said:


> ^ that Hanley tweed is amazing!


+1. And a very near miss for me!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Barnstormer Leather Jacket!*

*CLASSIC BARNSTORMER LEATHER JACKET!*


















​This is absolutely terrific! Made in the USA, this gorgeous fleece-lined leather barnstormer jacket has two deep front handwarmer pockets lined in cotton drill, with the sleeves being lined in what appears to be thick acetate for ease of wear. The classic oversized collar can be flipped up and fastened up with a throat latch from a leather strap that fastens to a leather button on the underside of the opposite collar. This is also lined in heavy shearling-type material (which might well be shearling, even though it is not marked as such... or it might not, but it's not obviously artificial fleece) which makes it exceptionally warm and comfortable. The sleeves do NOT have storm cuffs--a major plus in my view, as I dislike these--and the front buttons are all classic leather-clad football buttons, oversized for ease of fastening when cold. The buttonholes are lined in leather on the underside for strength. The collar is listed as "Savage Pine", whatever that might be.

This jacket was Made In the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It might well be unworn--it still carries the original inspection ticket in one of the front pockets, identifying by name the inspector who examined it before it left the factory.

This fantastic jacket is a steal at* just $85, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--and so are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chst: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33


----------



## catside

Wow!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC CHESTERFIELD OVERCOAT!*








This is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this classic Chesterfield overcoat is cut from heavier-weight cloth in classic dark charcoal and cream broad herringbone. It features a 3/2 front, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. The exterior pockets are lined in thick cotton, and the interior pockets are jetted. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

just *$65, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS WELCOME--as are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 45


----------



## TweedyDon

*ICONIC TRAD FALL JACKET!*

*Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from the Harvard Coop!*








​
*This deserves a post of its own!*

It really doesn't get much more Ivy League Fall than this! There's been some discussion on AAAT about the increasing rarity of classic grey herringbone Harris Tweed, and not only is this jacket cut from that iconic wardrobe staple, but it's a beauty! It's a classic 3/2 sack--itself a rarity in Harris Tweed--and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, and the buttons are the classic leather-clad football buttons--here, in a lovely, rich, dark, burnished chestnut that perfectly complements the tweed. The jacket has a lovely lapel roll, and it was tailored in the USA--expressly for the Harvard Coop, of Cambridge, Mass.! (Where else?)

This jacket is in excellent condition.

I've handled a lot of Harris Tweed in my time, and this jacket has some of the most superb Ivy credentials I've seen. Taken individually--classic grey herringbone Harris Tweed, 3/2 sack, Harvard Coop--each aspect of this jacket would make it stand out, but when put together the result is a jacket of true rarity and distinction.

As such, this is a steal at *just $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS--with OFFERS WELCOME!* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

*NB: This appears to be c.42R, judging by fit but as always, please check measurements!*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## hooker4186

Oxxford Sport Coat, BB Blazer, Blue OCBD, Polo DB, and Pendleton Gray/Khaki Red Overcheck sold.

Pendleton Half Zip pending payment.

All else still available, and some price drops. I'm open to offers on everything so please feel free to PM me with any offers or questions.

Pendleton Half Zip - *$Pending*
Khaki colored, double chest pockets, straight hem, made to be worn untucked. Very soft wool, with a bit of stretch to it, very comfortable as a fall piece. Tagged a medium, measurements are:
Shoulders - 18
Chest - 19.5
Length - 27.5 
Sleeve - 24

















Pendelton Monogram Khaki *- $17
*Khaki coloured, single chest pocket with the monogram R.E.C. on it. Also quite soft for a Pendleton, split hem. There are holes on the collar tips where some sort of button pins must have been utilized - not sure what that styling is called as I haven't run across it before. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Pendleton Black and Red Plaid - *$20
*Complex red and black plaid with bits of white behind as well. Non-buttoning collar, single chest pocket. Split hem. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *$325>>>NOW $300>>>NOW $275*
It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA
Taged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
Sleeves: 25"


















































Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blent - *$150>>>NOW $125>>>NOW $100*
This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:

Burberry London 
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeves: 26"










































Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200>>NOW $185*
Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these. 
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulders - 20.75"
Length - 52"


























































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200>>>NOW $185
*Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## mikeh

TweedyDon said:


> ​
> *NB: This appears to be c.42R, judging by fit but as always, please check measurements!*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 3/4


I'd call that more of a 40, and a pretty trim one at that. Nonetheless, beautiful coat, that I'd be all over if I hadn't picked up something similar recently. Great find TD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Five Fall Jackets!*

*I have several more beautiful jackets to pass along today, including a J. Press 3/2 sack, a bespoke glen plaid from Bergdorf's with surgeon's cuffs, and a wonderful heavyweight tweed cut from West of England cloth!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING WITHIN THE CONUS ON EVERYTHING*, with International inquiries being welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) British guncheck with twin vents!*

Wonderfully British, this lovely little guncheck tweed is cut from a lighter- to mid-weight blend of wool (93) and silk (7), making it perfect for the warmer days of Fall. This features a wonderfully British cut, with nicely shaped shoulders, darting for shape, and twin vents. It was, of course, Made in the United Kingdom. As well as having a lovely drape and hand, the cloth that this jacket is cut from has a wonderful colourway, with the guncheck having the classic black and tan miniature houndstooth background with subtle royal blue and russet overchecking--please do see my close-ups for the colouring of this little gem. It is fully lined, and appears half-canvassed. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4

















   

*2) West of England Cloth tweed, for Marling's.*

This is a seriously heavy coat, absolutely ideal for watching the Harvard-Yale game on a cold Fall day, or fending off the drizzle while watching rugby. Heck, this jacket is so darn heavy you could fend off the drizzle while playing rugby in it!

It's cut from West of England cloth from Marling, the company that merged with Evans to become what is now Marling and Evans. They still produce their West of England cloth, which has been famous as a seriously heavy and hard-wearing cloth with a surprisingly soft hand and drape for over 400 years. As well as being a lovely example of this cloth, the colourway of this jacket is wonderful--a dark charcoal glen plaid with a wonderful subtle Royal Blue overcheck. This really is striking!

This jacket has a three-button front, subtle darting, a single centre vent and full lining. It is half-canvassed, and has a zippered interior breast pocket.

This jacket does have some minor sagging at the top of the INSIDE breast pocket, as well as some minor fraying to the top of the middle buttonhole. It could also use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. Owing to these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and

hence is only* $35, shipped in CONUS, or offer. *An absolute _steal_!

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 3/4








    

*3) TRAD ICON! J. Press 3/2 sack in brown herringbone.*

A true trad. classic! This beautiful light brown 3/2 sack from J. Press is half-canvassed, and features a lovely lapel roll as well as a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and a full lining. The tweed is wonderful--beautifully versatile and perfect for Fall. And, of course, it's a Press!

It does, though, have some minor issues with its lining. There are two vertical rips by the right armhole, as shown, and a tear in the back in the neck area, as well as a very small rip in the armhole lining on the left. These are easy fixes--patches or simply resewing--for a competent dry-cleaner tailor, and the tweed itself is in excellent condition. However, since they are there this is (conservatively) in Good/Very Good condition, and hence is very fairly priced

*at just $32, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 5/8









      

*4) Bergdorf Goodman Custom Made Glen Plaid with working cuffs!*

At first I thought that this lovely jacket was cashmere, as it was so soft, but it might either be a merino wool or else (more likely) a cashmere/wool blend. What we do know is that this was made in 1998 by Berdorf's custom programme, and is absolutely lovely! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid cloth with a beautifully autumnal colourway of chestnut, russet, dark tan and black this jacket features twin vents, and working surgeon's cuffs. It is also fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in wonderful condition, with two minor flaws--the hangtag in the collar is off at one end, as it the closure tag in the right interior breast pocket. Both are simple two-minute fixes (I can have them repaired myself before shipping, if you like), and obviously don't detract at all from the beauty of this jacket.

If this will fit you, grab it, *as I'm asking just $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33








   

*5) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 tweed sack by The English Shop of Princeton*

This is just wonderful! Made by Corbin--one of the most underrated of the traditional men's clothiers in the United States--for The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Five Ivy league men's stores in Princeton during the Golden Age, which closed in the 1990s) the pedigree of this jacket is impeccable. And it wears it beautifully. It's a classic 3/2 sack, with patch pockets, a single hook center vent, half-lining, and full canvassing. The tweed is beautiful--a deep, rich brown, with vertical single stripes of russet and slate to give it interest at close range. Naturally, this was Made in the USA--Corbin does not offshore--and it's in absolutely beautiful condition.

This gem of a jacket is a steal at* just $60, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* Tailoring of this quality costs a fortune now!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## alric

No luck a the thrift shops for myself this week, but I did find this Brooks Brothers mockneck sweater, 100% merino wool, size XL. Good condition.

$25 CONUS.

Shoulder to shoulder: 19"
Pit to pit: 24"


----------



## Hitch

Just the thing for that fine thrifted tweed;












Polo RL 56X4 $18.00 shipped


----------



## Pink and Green

A base tactic but I sent you a PM on the Corbin and the Coop tweeds, TD.


----------



## Hitch

Brooks Bros traditional fit non iron all cotton made in Malaysia. Tagged 15 1/2, 33,












18" at the shoulder, french cuffs , Christmas stripped , excellent condition. $22.50 shipped conus.


----------



## Old Tartan

(For those unfamiliar with Chester Barrie, they've been on Savile Row since forever - before WWII at least - and known for fine bespoke tailoring. Cary Grant for one. I think they were used to get the Bond look in the first few James Bond films, and later had manufactured coats for many 'high end' brands, I think Bullock & Jones is one. In any event that dark collared car coat is a steal for the price, and this is just the right time of year to add it to the wardrobe.)


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Updates and drops. My apologies for lack of clickable links in my previous attempt.

My closet cleaning continues currently with chill-chasing corduroy.

*Invertere "The Squire" Corduroy Shooting Coat*

Sold

*NWT Polo Prospect Dark Brown Cords 36x30*



The facts: I bought them; I lost weight; they don't fit. Thick, substantial cords. Still have tags. Hand measured, the waist is actually 37, but in my experience, they tend to shrink a little there with washing. $35/$33

*Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella Large
*




The facts: Old school viyella--55% wool, 45% cotton. A slightly heathered dark brown. $25/$23

Measurements:

Chest 23
Sleeve 24.5
Total length 31

PM with interest and offers!


----------



## AJM

I'm liking the tweed sportcoats (especially at the thrift price-point) but am waiting for a 38L 3/2 roll. Keeping my fingers crossed.

I hope this post isn't bad form.


----------



## leisureclass

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/redsweater.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/redsweater2.jpg/

#1) Wool Birdseye knit sweater in Norwegian Sweater style. No tags at all, so this was probably knit by someone's grandma back in the preppy handbook 80s. Good condition, no holes, stains, or odors.
Shoulders: 17" - Chest: 20.5" - Back (Under Collar to Bottom): 25.5"
*Asking $40 shipped CONUS*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/253/cords2.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/cords.jpg/

#2) Polo Preston Corduroys 34x34, recent vintage, excellent condition (no stains, holes, odors). Color is a golden khaki shade, similar to snuff suede, color in photos is pretty accurate.
Waist: True - Inseam 33.5" w/1.5 underneath - 8.5" at Hem
*SOLD - THANKS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo4ntt.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/photo3zla.jpg/

#3) Glory Days of Jos. A. Banks 3/2 Roll Grey w/ navy POW plaid sack jacket. This thing has 2 button cuffs, soft shoulders, and red label for the "executive collection" - so you know it's from back when it meant something to be from Banks, prior to current era of the buy one and get the whole store for 90% off. 
No size tags, measures to around a 40S:
Chest: 22" Shoulders: 18.5" Length: 29.5" Sleeves: 24.5"

*Asking $45 shipped CONUS*

PM me with interest, questions, reasonable offers, thanks.


----------



## ATL

Vintage Harris Tweed overcoat! This thing is INSANE!

p2p: 24
Sleeve (raglan): seem to be about 24-24.5, measuring from what seems to be the shoulder
Shoulder: I'd say about 18, plus or minus half an inch
Length: about 44

The lining needs some minor repair work around the sleeves, and one side of both pockets needs to be sewn back in - all easy fixes that shouldn't cost much (or you can probably do yourself).

This is the only little issue, but it's not a big deal and won't really need to be fixed, as it's on the inside of the jacket and won't detract from its wearability at all.

But other than that, this is in great shape.

*Reasonable* offers, please.


----------



## johnnylaw

Oops! Disregard, pm sent.


----------



## Jovan

johnnylaw: Private message them about it.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers khaki wide wale corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Tagged 46R. 2 patch pockets
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer.
> Tagged 39R. 2 patch pockets.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> *$35 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> *THRIFTUS MAXIMUS*
> 
> This weekend's thrifting marathon has produced a massive offering. Reductions will be offered for multiple purchases.
> 
> Eljo's of Charlottesville minihoundstooth flannel charcoal 3/2 sack suit. Outstanding condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 23.75 + 2
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Trousers waist: 33
> Trousers inseam: 29.5 +1
> 
> *$70 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one blazer that I really wish had fit me. It is in immaculate, like new condition. It is of a midweight flannel and has pick stitching along the lapels and pockets. Single vent. A stellar offering by Ralph Lauren. It is made in the USA. 2 button, lightly darted. Fully lined. Tagged 42L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Length BoC: 32
> 
> *$55 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton for Arthur Adler of Washington 2 button, lightly darted sportcoat. The fabric is a heavier wool, brown glenplaid.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length BoC: 32
> 
> *$45 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis. M2P. Lighter weight twill in British Khaki. Waist 36; Inseam 32.5.
> 
> *$25 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress Olive wide wale corduroy trousers. Flat front; no cuff.
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 28.5 +2
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren navy wide wale corduroys. This have had minimal wear but have been shortened from their tagged 30 inseam. Flat front; no cuff
> Waist: 34
> Inseam: 28.5
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Made in Ireland fisherman's sweater. This is a beautiful rich green. Tagged L
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 27
> Sleeve: 33
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End rag wool charcoal sweater w/2 button front. Made in USA. Tagged M
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Length: 26.5
> Sleeve: 33.5
> *
> $20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canali sport shirt. Blue w/white, lavender, and purple. Made in Italy. Tagged XL
> 17 neck; 36 sleeve
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burnt orange mini-gingham spread collar dress shirt
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd.
> 16 x 34
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue w/white check pinpoint ocbd
> 15.5 x 34 slim fit
> 
> *$17 conus*


----------



## CMDC

JPress Olive herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
There is a small tear in the lining at the armhole, as pictured. Easy fix.
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$42 conus



















I want to think that I'll wear, and be able to pull off, a double breasted blazer. Just don't think it will happen so this one's off to you. Outstanding condition.

Brooks Brothers double breasted blazer
Tagged 39R
Single vent

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$45 conus


----------



## catside

^Somebody 39-40 grab that Press tweed quick for that price. CMDC is doing you a favor!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Very recent J. Press Presstige lambswool tweed jacket. This is lovely, and almost new, but I've shrunk out of it since these pictures were taken. 3/2 sack, hook vent, etc.

$80 shipped CONUS.

Tagged 42R

Measurements:
P2P: 23
BOC: 31
Shoulders:19.5
Sleeves: 25 +1


----------



## GHo

Been had OCBD Lands End Dress Shirts

All seem to be 16-36 tall and immaculate. let me know if you have interest. $20 per shipped conus


----------



## bjorn240

*Are you a 42R with a closet full of 39R/40R?*

As a result of cycling and running too much and changing jobs to a job where I travel less I've lost about 40 lbs over the last 2.5 years.

This leaves me with a closet full of 41R/42R clothes that don't fit, and a shortage of 39R/40R clothes.

Rather than list the pieces individually, which I will do if needed, I'd like to see if another trad might be interested in engineering a large-scale swap. All pieces have limited wear and are in very good or better shape.

I have:
5-6 LE Hyde Park oxford cloth shirts, mostly white, some blue, all 16.5-35
1-2 BB non-iron oxfords, white, 16.5-35
1 BB gray houndstooth wool sport coat 42R
1 BB cashmere/wool blend sport coat (camel color with rust and brown stripes) 42R
1 BB cotton sport coat (light blue) 42R
1 BB seersucker suit 40R, but quite generous
1 J.Press MTM (Martin Greenfield made) suit navy flannel suit 41R
1 J.Press MTM (Martin Greenfield made) suit navy trackstripe worsted 41R
2-3 Land's End chinos 34x31.5 (but seem bigger to me)

And some wool trousers 35w (which I can detail out if there's interest)

If anyone has an interest in trading for 39R/40R suits/sportscoats and 32/33W trousers and 15.5x34 or 16x34 shirts, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

This comes from my closet after a year of hoping that it would fit. Alas, my torso is too short. This blazer is in flawless condition and is the epitome of Ivy Trad.

Flannel 3/2 sack blazer from The English Shop of Princeton
2 patch pockets. Very natural shoulders--lightly padded.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25 +2.5

$60 conus


----------



## tgadd

Just bought on ebay going strictly by the sizes labeled (not actual measurements). I won't make that mistake again. Paid *$75* including shipping and that's what I'm asking. Unless someone has an actual 42L suit with ~37W in navy or gray

Brooks Brothers Makers Charcoal Gray Striped Suit

Jacket - 3/2 roll, labeled 42L

Small hole between right side pocket and side seam (see picture)

Pit to Pit: 20"
Shoulder: 18"
Length BoC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5"

Pants - plain front, no cuff, labeled 37W

Waist - 35" (+1.5")
Inseam - 30" (+3")


----------



## conductor

Never mind


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just dropped by to say I received a very nice LE S/S shirt from Tweedy Don; certainly washed once, but not more than 3 times. He's the bomb!


----------



## conductor

Soooo close to my size. Can you please just make it a long? Please???



Orgetorix said:


> Very recent J. Press Presstige lambswool tweed jacket. This is lovely, and almost new, but I've shrunk out of it since these pictures were taken. 3/2 sack, hook vent, etc.
> 
> $80 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23
> BOC: 31
> Shoulders:19.5
> Sleeves: 25 +1


----------



## g3dahl

Just received a gorgeous herringbone 3/2 sack SC from TweedyDon, a Corbin from the English Shop of Princeton. Amazing tweed, my instant favorite. Thanks TweedyDon! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dexconstruct

*3/2 Sack Herringbone Tweed by John Alexander of New Haven 39-40 - $50 shipped

*This is a beautiful old tweed jacket, featuring a 3/2 roll, sack cut, 3 button cuffs, and a center vent. The fabric is a brown herringbone tweed with subtle grey stripes. The jacket is half lined. The condition is excellent, with no stains, tears, or holes.

The jacket was made by John Alexander of New Haven for Danner's Men's Store in Elgin, IL. It has the 1949-1962 union tag, and looks to have been made for Charles M. Danner, the owner of the shop. Mr. Danner died in 1951, at the ripe old age of 85, putting this jacket at around 1949-1951.

Tagged a 39.

Chest: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 23.5
Length: 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING WITHIN THE CONUS on everything!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) West of England Cloth tweed, for Marling's.*

This is a seriously heavy coat, absolutely ideal for watching the Harvard-Yale game on a cold Fall day, or fending off the drizzle while watching rugby. Heck, this jacket is so darn heavy you could fend off the drizzle while playing rugby in it!

It's cut from West of England cloth from Marling, the company that merged with Evans to become what is now Marling and Evans. They still produce their West of England cloth, which has been famous as a seriously heavy and hard-wearing cloth with a surprisingly soft hand and drape for over 400 years. As well as being a lovely example of this cloth, the colourway of this jacket is wonderful--a dark charcoal glen plaid with a wonderful subtle Royal Blue overcheck. This really is striking!

This jacket has a three-button front, subtle darting, a single centre vent and full lining. It is half-canvassed, and has a zippered interior breast pocket.

This jacket does have some minor sagging at the top of the INSIDE breast pocket, as well as some minor fraying to the top of the middle buttonhole. It could also use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. Owing to these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and

hence is only* $30, shipped in CONUS, or offer. *An absolute _steal_!

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 3/4








    

*2) Bergdorf Goodman Custom Made Glen Plaid with working cuffs!*

At first I thought that this lovely jacket was cashmere, as it was so soft, but it might either be a merino wool or else (more likely) a cashmere/wool blend. What we do know is that this was made in 1998 by Berdorf's custom programme, and is absolutely lovely! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid cloth with a beautifully autumnal colourway of chestnut, russet, dark tan and black this jacket features twin vents, and working surgeon's cuffs. It is also fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in wonderful condition, with two minor flaws--the hangtag in the collar is off at one end, as it the closure tag in the right interior breast pocket. Both are simple two-minute fixes (I can have them repaired myself before shipping, if you like), and obviously don't detract at all from the beauty of this jacket.

If this will fit you, grab it, *as I'm asking just $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33








   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 tweed sack by The English Shop of Princeton*

This is just wonderful! Made by Corbin--one of the most underrated of the traditional men's clothiers in the United States--for The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Five Ivy league men's stores in Princeton during the Golden Age, which closed in the 1990s) the pedigree of this jacket is impeccable. And it wears it beautifully. It's a classic 3/2 sack, with patch pockets, a single hook center vent, half-lining, and full canvassing. The tweed is beautiful--a deep, rich brown, with vertical single stripes of russet and slate to give it interest at close range. Naturally, this was Made in the USA--Corbin does not offshore--and it's in absolutely beautiful condition.

This gem of a jacket is a steal at* just $60, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* Tailoring of this quality costs a fortune now!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2








   

*4) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*5) BEAUTIFUL Canali sports jacket--fully canvassed, fully lined, twin vents!*

This is beautiful--and I say this as someone who doesn't usually appreciate Italian tailoring as much as it deserves! This lovely Canali is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is cut from a cloth that's 51/49 silk and wool, making it wonderfully light with a lovely hand and drape. The lining is bemberg--another large plus! Made in Italy, the jacket is darted, and has a lovely lapel roll on its standard two-button front. It features a twin vent, and pick stitching on the lapels and down the front closure, as well as elsewhere. This is a truly beautiful jacket that only has one very minor flaw--two small puled threads on the left lapel, which blend in to the fabric. Otherwise, this is in excellent, possibly unworn condition, with the two lower front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a EU 50L (US 40L), this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










      

*6) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Italian Windowpane jacket in lighter weight tweed*

This is wonderful--and very, very rare! First, it has an utterly italian cut; slightly curving arms contoured to the body, very shallow twin vents, and a beautifully Italian colourway--pearlgrey with cream windowpaning. This is wonderful! Moreover, it also has a very rare approach to securing the "perfect simple silhouette" for your evening promenade... It lacks a right-hand side external breast pocket, so that the jacket is as symmetrical as it can get. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, Made in Italy, and in absolutely excellent condition! A beautiful, unusual jacket that is packed with detail, this is a steal at just

*$29 , or offer.

Tagged a EU 52R (US 42R), this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8










    

*7) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $35, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*8) BEAUTIFUL 100% Italian Cashmere houndstooth jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from 100% cashmere cloth this beautiful jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features flapped pockets, subtle darting, a three-button front, and four button cuffs. The cashmere is wonderfully rich and soft, and has a lovely hand and drape; it was woven in Italy. The colourway is a classic yet increasingly rare black and white miniature houndstooth. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in Canada. This is in absolutely excellent condition; it still has the original inspection ticket in the inside pocket!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










     

*9) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack i sa trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $23, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*10) For the GIANT trad! Contemporary Burberry blazer. *

Claimed!

*11) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*12) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










    

*13) EXQUISITE Bespoke Jacket (c.44) in Loro Piana Zealander fabric, Cashmere, and wool. Handwork everywhere, surgeon's cuffs, the works!*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. The bottom two pockets are sealable with Velcro, as the owner disliked interior zippers in anything but leather jackets and he kept his grandfather's pocket watch (from the First World War) on him at all times, and wanted a safe place to keep it. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently, and he disliked single vents.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT MY PICTURES DON'T DO THE BEAUTY OF THESE JACKETS JUSTICE AT ALL!​
*
*LAST ONE!*

Like its brethren, this jacket is exquisite--handwork, thick, luxurious cashmere (although there is no fabric content listed, this is obvious from the touch), with a superb drape, fully canvassed, the works! This jacket is a wonderful, rich chestnut glen plaid, with a beautiful complementary Royal Blue overcheck. Absolutely gorgeous--and in excellent condition, albeit slightly rumpled--but nothing a good steam wouldn't fix!

*Please note that my pictures come nowhere close to doing this little piece of beauty justice!*

*NOW ASKING JUST $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements;*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










   

*14) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a heathery light tobacco colour. *(Please do see my close-ups of the cuffs for a better idea of its beauty--my pictures don't do it justice at all!)* It is fully canvassed. It features three button cuffs and the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket was Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most undervalued of the major traditional USA clothiers, in my view--for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton menswear shops. (Now, alas, gone.) This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29


----------



## catside

Price drop


catside said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, possibly unworn no-name (bespoke?) loud tweed jacket, dates 62-76. Very fancy buttons.
> PtoP measures to a 21, alittle paper in pocket says 41R. PM for interest, I will get the other measures.
> $35 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and some price drops!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING, WITHIN THE CONUS!

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) UNWORN BARBOUR Beauchamp Travel Jacket. Size SMALL. Just $65 boxed & shipped in CONUS! *

*Claimed!*

*2) CLASSIC Chesterfield Overcoat with Velvet Collar! *








[/CENTER]

This is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this classic Chesterfield overcoat is cut from heavier-weight cloth in classic dark charcoal and cream broad herringbone. It features a 3/2 front, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. The exterior pockets are lined in thick cotton, and the interior pockets are jetted. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

just *$65, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS WELCOME--as are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 45

    

*3) Classic BARNSTORMER Leather Jacket--MADE IN THE USA! Possibly UNWORN! *

*CLASSIC BARNSTORMER LEATHER JACKET!*

















​
This is absolutely terrific! Made in the USA, this had two deep front handwarmer pockets lined in cotton drill, with the sleeves being lined in what appears to be thick acetate for ease of wear. The classic oversized collar can be flipped up and fastened up with a throat latch from a leather strap that fastens to a leather button on the underside of the opposite collar. This is also lined in heavy shearling-type material (which might well be shearling, even though it is not marked as such... or it might not, but it's not obviously artificial fleece) which makes it exceptioanlly warm and comfortable. The sleeves do NOT have storm cuffs--a major plus in my view, as I dislike these--and the front buttons are all classic leather-clad football buttons, oversized for ease of fastening when cold. The buttonholes are lined in leather on the underside for strength. The collar is listed as "Savage Pine", whatever that might be.

This jacket was Made In the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It might well be unworn--it still carries the original inspection ticket in one of the front pockets, identifying by name the inspector who examined it before it left the factory.

This fantastic jacket is a steal at* just $85, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--and so are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chst: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Purging Personal and Thrifted Items*

The colors (on my screen) are as close as I could get them, but I am open to taking more pictures if they are wanted.

Prices posted are negotiable, so make an offer if you have interest.

Item 1: BB Golden Fleece sack suit, half lined- grey herringbone with red and brown vertical stripes and blue horizontal stripes- subtle. $65 shipped CONUS OBO
PtP: 21" = ~40
Sleeve ~24.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 33" (from top of collar)
Single Vent
2 button cuff
Pants (plain front, unlined, alterable waist with over an inche of extra material on each side)
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Cuffs: 1.75" +~1" inside

Item 2: RL Rugby Shetland Tweed XXL- darted 3r2.5, functioning cuffs, 3 patch pockets, half lined, single vent, Brown herringbone with blue and orange overcheck. $45 shipped CONUS OBO
PtP: 24"
Shoulder: 21.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 32.5" from top of collar

Item 3: blue/aqua Stanley Blacker for Whiteside's (of Bloomington, IN) 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, half lined, I did my best to get the color in these photos as close to the real color as possible, but it might be a bit more teal than shown... Could probably use a cleaning. (Thrifted) $25 shipped CONUS OBO

Item 4: J.McLaughlin Pink brushed twill sportshirt, size XL (~17/36) Decent collar roll. Much lighter in color than Brooks' pink. $30 shipped CONUS OBO


Item 5: RL Rugby Blue Gingham (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), 3 button collar, locker loop, flap pocket 100% cotton $25 shipped CONUS OBO

Item 6: RL Rugby purple, white, red plaid (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), no flap pocket $25 shipped CONUS OBO

Item 7: The grand finale- YELLOW UNIVERSITY STRIPE pinpoint BD from the Brethren. 16.5/36. 100% cotton. Great collar roll. $30 shipped CONUS OBO


----------



## hooker4186

Adding some Aldens, price drops on lots of other things.

For grabs are some Alden shell loafers, Aberdeen last, 8.5EE *$60*
Uppers are in very good condition, soles show some wear.


















































Pendelton Monogram Khaki *- $14
*Khaki coloured, single chest pocket with the monogram R.E.C. on it. Also quite soft for a Pendleton, split hem. There are holes on the collar tips where some sort of button pins must have been utilized - not sure what that styling is called as I haven't run across it before. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Pendleton Black and Red Plaid - *$17
*Complex red and black plaid with bits of white behind as well. Non-buttoning collar, single chest pocket. Split hem. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *$325>>>NOW $300>>>NOW $275>>>NOW $250*
It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA

Tagged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
Sleeves: 25"


















































Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blend - *$150>>>NOW $125>>>NOW $100>>>NOW $75*
This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:

Burberry London 
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeves: 26"










































Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200>>NOW $185*
Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these. 
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulders - 20.75"
Length - 52"


























































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200>>>NOW $185>>>NOW $165
*Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## LouB

Nice Madras Gant, "Made in India" L/S shirt - Claimed
3rd button collar
Flap pocket

Marked Large, but...

P2P: 23"
Shoulders: 15.5"
Sleeves (shoulder down): 24.75"
Length, BOC: 30.5"


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS!! 5$ OFF BOTH REMAINING
*


leisureclass said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/redsweater2.jpg/
> 
> #1) Wool Birdseye knit sweater in Norwegian Sweater style. No tags at all, so this was probably knit by someone's grandma back in the preppy handbook 80s. Good condition, no holes, stains, or odors.
> Shoulders: 17" - Chest: 20.5" - Back (Under Collar to Bottom): 25.5"
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS
> **DROP: NOW asking $35*
> 
> #2) Polo Preston Corduroys 34x34, *SOLD - THANKS
> 
> *
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/photo3zla.jpg/
> 
> #3) Glory Days of Jos. A. Banks 3/2 Roll Grey w/ navy POW plaid sack jacket. This thing has 2 button cuffs, soft shoulders, and red label for the "executive collection" - so you know it's from back when it meant something to be from Banks, prior to current era of the buy one and get the whole store for 90% off.
> No size tags, measures to around a 40S:
> Chest: 22" Shoulders: 18.5" Length: 29.5" Sleeves: 24.5"
> 
> *Asking $45 shipped CONUS
> **DROP: NOW ASKING $40*
> 
> PM me with interest, questions, reasonable offers, thanks.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Some drops and consolidations. Offers always welcome!! 

*
*Hart Schaffner & Marx Charcoal Gray Wool Overcoat 44-48 - $60 shipped*

A super sharp overcoat from HSM made for Hudson's, an old Detroit-based department store which suffered the same fate as many old department stores: becoming Macy's. This is a HEAVY overcoat, in a classic charcoal gray 100% wool, with stylish peak lapels and a double-breasted front. Based on the union label, this was likely made sometime in the late 70s/80s. You simply won't find an overcoat in this style, color, and construction without spending a LOT of money.The condition of the coat is very good, with one of the cuffs missing a button. There is also some staining at the bottom of the coat which I am almost positive will come out with dry cleaning. You could spend $20 to fix these issues, or $1000+ to get a new coat like this. This is tagged a 44R, but I wear a 46L jacket and it is just a little bit big for me. I probably tried it on 20 times trying to convince myself it fit. So use the measurements!

Chest:26 
Shoulder:22
Sleeve(from shoulder seam): 25
Length(BOC): 47



*Austin Manor Madras Sports Coat 42R*- *$16 shipped*

This jacket features a subtle, but delicious madras plaid. It is very lightly constructed, undarted, and has a 2 button front, 4 buttoncuffs, and a center vent. The only problem is a small spot on the lapel, which frankly blends in with the roughness of the madras plaid. 

Chest(armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder:18.25
Sleeve:25 + 1.25
Length(from BOC): 31



*Lands' End Red Stripe Tab Collar Pinpoint 16-33 - $14 shipped*

Pinpoint oxford in a classy red stripe, with tab collar. Excellent condition.

Neck:
Chest(armpit to armpit): 23.5 
Shoulder:19.5
Sleeve:33
Length(from BOC): 31.5 



*Corbin Charcoal Gray Flannel Trousers - $16 shipped *

Classic pair of gray flannels, made by Corbin for Nordstrom. Flat front and uncuffed. Excellent condition, with no stains, tears or holes. 

Waist:18.5
Inseam:33
Outseam:45
Rise:12.75











*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack Suit 43 - $60 shipped*

A truly vintage piece, a subtly striped charcoal gray sack suit, likely from the late 1950s or early 1960s. The suit is a very lightweight poplin blend. The jacket features a stylishly narrow lapel, 2 button cuffs, and no vents. It also features some incredibly soft and natural shoulders. The pants are flat front and cuffed. The suit is in excellent condition, the only problem is that it will need a repress to get the lapel rolling like it should.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 17.75 
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 29.5 

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27
Rise: 13









 







 







 







 







 









*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed 46L - $40 shipped*

I got this beautiful tweed jacket from tonylumpkin, but unfortunately the shoulders are a little too big. Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, features hook vent, patch pockets, welted seam. Perfect condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 24
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 2 
Length (from BOC): 33










   

*Brooks Brothers Blue Corduroy Jacket 42R - $40 shipped *

A deep blue corduroy sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with braided leather buttons, flap pockets, and hook vent. Fully lined. Very good condition, needs a cleaning, and possibly new buttons. Tagged as 42R, measure more like 44R.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23 
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22 + 2.25
Length (from BOC): 31










      

*Brooks Brothers Golden Corduroy Jacket 42R - $40 shipped *

A golden corduroy sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with braided leather buttons, flap pockets, and hook vent. Fully lined. Excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 19.75
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22.25 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31










 









*Brooks Brothers Wash N Wear Navy 3/2 Sack 42R - $25 shipped*

This is a lightweight wash n wear sack from Brooks Brothers, featuring a 3/2 roll, two patch pockets, center vent, and 2 button cuffs. Judging by the buttons, this was probably part of a suit at one time, but throw some brass buttons on this thing and you have the perfect summer blazer. The condition is very good, there only a couple spots on the back that might be wear or stains.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22 
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 23 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 30.5










    

*Brooks Brothers Orange Sport Coat 42R - $30 shipped *

A very nice burnt orange sport coat from Brooks. It is 2 button and darted, with flap pockets and hook vent. Fully lined. Excellent condition. Not sure what the fabric content is.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulder: 19.5
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 22 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31










    

*Allen Edmonds Cameron Penny Loafers 10.5 D - $60 shipped

*These penny loafers aren't available from Allen Edmonds anymore, so pick em up while you can! These are in great condition. The uppers have no visible flaws, although they will need some shoe tree love to regain a little shape. Both the soles and heels have tons and tons of life left in them.










   


*Majer 3/2 Gray Sack Tweed 44L - $40 shipped

*An awesome gray tweed from old trad maker Majer, made for Whillock Brothers in Rochester, NY. This is a 3/2 sack, with flap pockets, 2 button cuffs, and center vent. It is half-lined. The buttons on this jacket have horses on them!

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 1
Length (from BOC): 32










    [/QUOTE]


----------



## Patrick06790

Charles Trywhitt boots, UK 9 1/2 F. I bought these about seven years ago and they have always been too big. I tried to compensate with thick socks and inserts and you know what? They're too big. I think these are at least a US 10D, maybe a 10 1/2.

Nice-looking, lightly worn, clean inside. With original CT bags. $85 shipped CONUS. Send PM.

First photo with flash.


----------



## Orgetorix

Drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Very recent J. Press Presstige lambswool tweed jacket. This is lovely, and almost new, but I've shrunk out of it since these pictures were taken. 3/2 sack, hook vent, etc.
> 
> $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23
> BOC: 31
> Shoulders:19.5
> Sleeves: 25 +1


----------



## AJM

Adams, could you post measurements for item 3? Is it 100% wool? Thanks.


----------



## Manuel.MdT

Gentlemen, I´m looking for wool, flannel and/or cotton slacks in size 34 x 30 - 32. Preferably greys, browns and navy. Flat front and uncuffed if possible. If anybody has anything, please let me know via PM. Thank you!


----------



## hooker4186

Aldens and one of the Pendletons sold, all else still up for grabs.

Pendelton Monogram Khaki *- $14
*Khaki coloured, single chest pocket with the monogram R.E.C. on it. Also quite soft for a Pendleton, split hem. There are holes on the collar tips where some sort of button pins must have been utilized - not sure what that styling is called as I haven't run across it before. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *$325>>>NOW $300>>>NOW $275>>>NOW $250*
It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA

Tagged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
Sleeves: 25"


















































Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blend - *$150>>>NOW $125>>>NOW $100>>>NOW $75*
This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:

Burberry London 
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeves: 26"










































Ralph Lauren Polo Chesterfield - *$200>>NOW $185*
Gorgeous charcoal Chesterfield coat, 3 button front, velvet collar, the works. The lining is a very very dark purple. In immaculate condition - essentially unworn, made in the USA. Single vent. Elegant, timeless, this will last a lifetime. No size tagged but I think this would probably work for a 42 or a 44? I'm not sure how sizing works on coats like these. 
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulders - 20.75"
Length - 52"


























































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *$200>>>NOW $185>>>NOW $165
*Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Chester Barrie Made in England Chesterfield herringbone coat
> The breast pocket has become unstitched on the top of one side but can be easily fixed. Excellent condition all around otherwise.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 38
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> *$90 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are two Irish Tweeds that are simply gorgeous and, unfortunately, too big for me. It doesn't get more tweedy than these. Both are in outstanding condition.
> 
> Magee Irish Tweed
> 3 button, very lightly darted. Side vents. Fully lined
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$50 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanly of Ireland Tweed
> 2 button, darted. Side vents. Fully lined
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$50 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow cableknit cotton sweater
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25.5
> Sleeve: 37
> Length: 29
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers point collar shirt. White w/blue and green stripes
> 15.5 x 32/3
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue stripe bd sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one you won't find often. Peach unistripe ocbd. I haven't heard of Richard Fleming Shirtmakers before, but this is a quality vintage shirt. Made in USA
> 16 x 33
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## wwilson

As I have become addicted to the hunt of finding wonderful goods while thrifting, I have a couple of questions regarding the condition of goods worthy of posting. I see many blazers and sportcoats (especially tweeds) with small holes from burns and moths that are heartbreaking and force me to leave them on the rack. Am I correct in my assumption that these damages are not repairable? Also, what is the best way to ship a coat or blazer? 

Thanks and I'm looking forward to contributing soon!

Billy


----------



## crs

CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue stripe bd sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $22 conus


That is really a great BB offering. I have it in buttondown and point collar versions (for when the buttondown wears out) that I acquired in thrift stores months and miles apart. Nice cloth and photos can't do justice to the bold contrast between the cool shade of blue and the very bright white. I'd buy another if it were an XL. Usually I want my shirts to just blend in -- this is as loud as I ever get. In fact, I sold one here in red a few years ago because I thought it was a bit too much for me. I sometimes regret that one.


----------



## mdfarley

AdamsSutherland said:


> Item 3: blue/aqua Stanley Blacker for Whiteside's (of Bloomington, IN) 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, half lined, I did my best to get the color in these photos as close to the real color as possible, but it might be a bit more teal than shown... Could probably use a cleaning. (Thrifted) $25 shipped CONUS OBO


Any measurements on this one? Also what's the fabric content?
Thanks


----------



## CMDC

I'm hoping that there's someone out there that this fits. Maybe you've given up on the thrift exchange, given all the regular sizes? Well, here's something really nice for you.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 camelhair sack Blackwatch sportcoat.
Tagged 42 XLong. Little shoulder padding--very natural. Fully lined. Excellent condition.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 34
Sleeve: 27

$55 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

Oh wow. A little long for me but the shoulders and chest are spot-on. Best of luck finding it a home, it's a beaut.


----------



## Blessings

If only I was just a little bit taller...


----------



## Hardiw1

That could possibly have hookem's name all over it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket. c.42R.*

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name as is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORVIS Made in the USA Glen Plaid Tweed. Half-Canvassed, zipped security pocket.*

Cut from a classic black and grey glen plaid tweed with a subtle overcheck of autumnal bracken, this lovely tweed is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a very nice, deep, interior breast pocket on the left, and a zippered security interior pocket on the right. It is single vented, and Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this runs small:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31


----------



## catside

Sportcoat by *Norman Hilton* for White New Haven
Cashmere hand soft* tweed* woven in England for Norman Hilton.
Tagged 41 R and measures as such.
$55 CONUS OBO
PtoP 21, Shoulder 18, Sleeves 25, BOC 30 inches.
This is darted, single vented, very nice coat.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/dsc00681pb.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/dsc00679p.jpg/

I seriously lost hope getting into these next 3.
These are from the 4 store era 3/2 sack JPress suits, impeccable.
Worsted gray, herringbone stripes, and flannel.
42R range, may fit 41R. All same size.

$100 each CONUS, $250 all three (if you buy all, I will send a nice gift).

PtoP 22
Waist at 2nd button 21
Sh- a little less than 18.5
BOC- a little less than 30.5
Pants 
Waist flat front 17.5 +1 inch to expand
Inseam 28 with 3 inches to expand, no cuffs.

Offers welcome, including trade offers with similar suits, Press, Oxxford etc at 43-44R range. 3/2 sack preferred but not necessary.


----------



## caravan70

Just wanted to mention that I completed a wonderful transaction with conductor this week. Quick service, and tremendous quality. I've had some great experiences on this forum, and I've decided I should start giving public credit a little more often.


----------



## conductor

Here we go:

All items in excellent condition. Deals for multiple items, offers always welcome! Small pics are clickable thumbnails.

Black Fleece #1
Size BB2 (15.5/34)
CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT
















Black Fleece #2
Size BB2 (15.5/34)
CLAIMED
















Black Fleece #3
Size BB2 (15.5/34)
CLAIMED
















Astor and Black
15.5/34
Asking $30 shipped
















John Varvatos thick flannel pants, Made in Italy, tagged 52 (cm) Perfect for the upcoming winter! Excellent condition! A few shades darker than pictured - a dark charcoal. Inside front lined to the knee. 
Waist 18.5"
Inseam 29" + 3.5" to let out
Flat front
*button missing off of one the back pockets*
Asking $50 shipped










Mariano Monk Straps - Made in Italy, size 5 (anyone??) $30 shipped.










Leather Man LTD. Nautical Flags Belt. Size 34. 38" long, excluding buckle. In excellent condition, solid brass buckle. 
CLAIMED


----------



## SeaGriffin

*3 piece tweed*

Howdy,
I might be able to make that work with some tailoring...
I look forward to more photos when you get the chance.
Cheers.


32rollandrock said:


> Do you like it?
> 
> I found it a month or so back. By Bachrach, but still a wowser--cooler, I think than this, albeit in brown herringbone as opposed to Donegal:
> 
> It does need some TLC, most notably a new liner in the trousers--you know how that can go, but there are no smells. One button is missing and a buttonhole also needs re-stitching, but that's no big deal--the buttons are easy matches. Other than that, it's gorgeous, no moth bites or other flaws to the fabric. You can't see it from the pictures, but the jacket has a ticket pocket. Flat front trousers. I'm at the office, but IIRC, it's single vented. Pretty much your basic Ivy League professor/British aristocrat three-piece tweed suit.
> 
> I've been meaning to get it fixed up and on the market, but a home re-modeling project has gotten in the way. I'd let it go as-is for $75. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 21.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another two inches possible, trouser waist, 36 inches, inseam 29 inches with another 1.5 inches, maybe more, possible.
> 
> If anyone has interest let me know and I can get more photos.


----------



## halbydurzell

catside said:


> I seriously lost hope getting into these next 3.
> These are from the 4 store era 3/2 sack JPress suits, impeccable.
> Worsted gray, herringbone stripes, and flannel.
> 42R range, may fit 41R. All same size.
> 
> $100 each CONUS, $250 all three (if you buy all, I will send a nice gift).
> 
> PtoP 22
> Waist at 2nd button 21
> Sh- a little less than 18.5
> BOC- a little less than 30.5
> Pants
> Waist flat front 17.5 +1 inch to expand
> Inseam 28 with 3 inches to expand, no cuffs.
> 
> Offers welcome, including trade offers with similar suits, Press, Oxxford etc at 43-44R range. 3/2 sack preferred but not necessary.


Urgh. An inch or so smaller in the chest but, mainly, 3 more inches in the inseam and I would have had all my suit needs met for the rest of my life. Now I know I'm a real boy because I can feel my heart breaking.


----------



## catside

^An inch in the chest, couple in waist I would not be selling these. Don't worry, stuff will show up here eventually if you wait long enough.

*BTW these suits are now sold*. I still have the Chipp SC, Norman Hilton tweed, and that crazy red plaid tweed number. Offers are always welcome as they were in the suits' case. Regards folks.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The measurements for the teal Stanley Blacker sack will be posted tonight. My apologies for omitting those.


mdfarley said:


> Any measurements on this one? Also what's the fabric content?
> Thanks


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS!!!*


leisureclass said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/redsweater2.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/redsweater.jpg/
> 
> #1) Wool Birdseye knit sweater in Norwegian Sweater style. No tags at all, so this was probably knit by someone's grandma back in the preppy handbook 80s. Good condition, no holes, stains, or odors.
> Shoulders: 17" - Chest: 20.5" - Back (Under Collar to Bottom): 25.5"
> *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*
> *Dropped Again! ASKING 30$ shipped CONUS*
> 
> #2) Polo Preston Corduroys 34x34,
> *SOLD - THANKS
> 
> *https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo4ntt.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/photo3zla.jpg/
> 
> #3) Glory Days of Jos. A. Banks 3/2 Roll Grey w/ navy POW plaid sack jacket. This thing has 2 button cuffs, soft shoulders, and red label for the "executive collection" - so you know it's from back when it meant something to be from Banks, prior to current era of the buy one and get the whole store for 90% off and mediocre quality. This thing is a Gem!
> No size tags, measures to around a 40S:
> Chest: 22" Shoulders: 18.5" Length: 29.5" Sleeves: 24.5"
> 
> *Asking $45 shipped CONUS*
> *DROPPED AGAIN: Asking 35$ shipped CONUS*
> 
> PM me with interest, questions, reasonable offers, thanks.


----------



## Trad-ish

Could you post measurements of the Rugby Tweed jacket? Sent you a PM to that effect as well.



AdamsSutherland said:


> The measurements for the teal Stanley Blacker sack will be posted tonight. My apologies for omitting those.


----------



## chadn2000

J. Press Charcoal Shaggy Dog Sweater, perfect condition. A few seasons old, but like new. No holes, marks, snags or pilling. Tag does not display size, but it fits like a big-medium, small large. I'm about 6'0", 180 and it fits me snugly, but not tight. Asking $95 shipped CONUS.

Will send pics upon request. For reference, here is the link from Press's site: https://jpressonline.com/sweaters_shaggy_dog_detail.php?id=PLAINM123CHR

Email me: [email protected]


----------



## TweedyDon

*"FLYING TIGERS" LEATHER JACKET By LL BEAN!

NOTE: This is the OLD SCHOOL version--Made in the USA and Properly Sized!*

















​
This is absolutely wonderful--and becoming increasingly rare! To be sure, Bean still sell Flying Tigers jackets, and they're still getting great reviews, but the current version is "Imported" rather than Made in the USA, and comes in S, M, L and so on, rather than being properly sized. This is one of the Old School jackets--Made in the USA and properly sized. PLUS, the back of this jacket is made from ONE PIECE of goatskin, unlike many other jackets (including some current FT's) that are multiple-piece backs.

Designed after the jackets worn by WWII pilots, this "Flying Tigers" jacket was Made in the USA. The leather is supple, soft goatskin, which will remain supple even in sub-zero temperatures. The jacket has a thinsulate lining for warmth, storm cuffs, and fully functional collar snaps. It also features two front patch pockets with snap flaps. It has a single interior pocket. The zip is strong, sturdy, and moves fluidly.

This jacket is in excellent condition, the sole flaw being a circular mark on one pocket--possibly from a tin stored inside? This will give you *decades* of warm, stylish wear!

Sized a generous 40L, this could also work for a 42.

*Asking just $115, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, as are International inquiries. *

If you'd like a Flying Tigers jacket, grab this if it's your size--you're unlikely to see another at this price!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

Pink and Green said:


> A base tactic but I sent you a PM on the Corbin and the Coop tweeds, TD.


The Corbin tweed is still available; the Harvard Co-op was claimed by another!

In other news, I've just posted a STUNNING Zegna (c. 46. 48L) in 15milmil15 cloth in the Sales Forum, here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...46-48L.-OFFERS-WELCOME!&p=1333322#post1333322


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops:

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$18* each or offer.

*
Bill's Seersucker M2P's
Measure 35" waist, 31.5" inseam. Uncuffed. These don't look to have been worn much if at all - in great condition.
*









*Asking $31 or offer*


----------



## TweedyDon

*HEAVY Suede Shirt Jacket by Polo Ralph Lauren.*

THIS IS SERIOUSLY THICK AND HEAVY SUEDE! Made back when Ralph Lauren was making Polo right, this fantastic suede shirt-jacket is cut from very, very heavy yet still supple suede. This is NOT the thin, flimsy stuff that's readily available in malls and Department stores; this jacket is prepared for decades of wear, and would be right at home on the range of the Old West. This is certainly Filson quality, if not better...

As well as the quality of the suede, this shirt jacket is fastened with heavy-duty popper snaps, each of which carries the Ralph Lauren name. The two breast pockets are different designs, with one being flapped and the other button through. Otherwise, there's not much else to say about this--it's just a rugged, heavy, high-quality garment designed for years of hard wear!

It does have some minor surface wear, but that would be acquired after a coupel of wears, so this is highly conservatively in Very Good/ Excellent condition.

*Claimed!

Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a Large, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 22
Length (to the end of the shirt tail; this is cut as a shirt): 35 1/2

​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*PRICE DROPS!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING WITHIN THE CONUS ON EVERYTHING*, with International inquiries being welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) West of England Cloth tweed, for Marling's.*

*Claimed!*

*2) Bergdorf Goodman Custom Made Glen Plaid with working cuffs!*

At first I thought that this lovely jacket was cashmere, as it was so soft, but it might either be a merino wool or else (more likely) a cashmere/wool blend. What we do know is that this was made in 1998 by Berdorf's custom programme, and is absolutely lovely! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid cloth with a beautifully autumnal colourway of chestnut, russet, dark tan and black this jacket features twin vents, and working surgeon's cuffs. It is also fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in wonderful condition, with two minor flaws--the hangtag in the collar is off at one end, as it the closure tag in the right interior breast pocket. Both are simple two-minute fixes (I can have them repaired myself before shipping, if you like), and obviously don't detract at all from the beauty of this jacket.

If this will fit you, grab it, *as I'm asking just $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33








   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 tweed sack by The English Shop of Princeton*

This is just wonderful! Made by Corbin--one of the most underrated of the traditional men's clothiers in the United States--for The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Five Ivy league men's stores in Princeton during the Golden Age, which closed in the 1990s) the pedigree of this jacket is impeccable. And it wears it beautifully. It's a classic 3/2 sack, with patch pockets, a single hook center vent, half-lining, and full canvassing. The tweed is beautiful--a deep, rich brown, with vertical single stripes of russet and slate to give it interest at close range. Naturally, this was Made in the USA--Corbin does not offshore--and it's in absolutely beautiful condition.

This gem of a jacket is a steal at* just $50, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.* Tailoring of this quality costs a fortune now!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2








   

*
4) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket.*

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name and is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










   

*5) ORVIS Made in the USA Glen Plaid Tweed. Half-Canvassed, zipped security pocket.

*Cut from a classic black and grey glen plaid tweed with a subtle overcheck of autumnal bracken, this lovely tweed is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a very nice, deep, interior breast pocket on the left, and a zippered security interior pocket on the right. It is single vented, and Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this runs small:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31










    

*6) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a heathery light tobacco colour. *(Please do see my close-ups of the cuffs for a better idea of its beauty--my pictures don't do it justice at all!)* It is fully canvassed. It features three button cuffs and the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket was Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most undervalued of the major traditional USA clothiers, in my view--for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton menswear shops. (Now, alas, gone.) This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29










    

*7) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent. and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*8) BEAUTIFUL Canali sports jacket--fully canvassed, fully lined, twin vents!*

This is beautiful--and I say this as someone who doesn't usually appreciate Italian tailoring as much as it deserves! This lovely Canali is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is cut from a cloth that's 51/49 silk and wool, making it wonderfully light with a lovely hand and drape. The lining is bemberg--another large plus! Made in Italy, the jacket is darted, and has a lovely lapel roll on its standard two-button front. It features a twin vent, and pick stitching on the lapels and down the front closure, as well as elsewhere. This is a truly beautiful jacket that only has one very minor flaw--two small puled threads on the left lapel, which blend in to the fabric. Otherwise, this is in excellent, possibly unworn condition, with the two lower front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a EU 50L (US 40L), this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










      

*9) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $30, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*10) BEAUTIFUL 100% Italian Cashmere houndstooth jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from 100% cashmere cloth this beautiful jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features flapped pockets, subtle darting, a three-button front, and four button cuffs. The cashmere is wonderfully rich and soft, and has a lovely hand and drape; it was woven in Italy. The colourway is a classic yet increasingly rare black and white miniature houndstooth. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in Canada. This is in absolutely excellent condition; it still has the original inspection ticket in the inside pocket!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4










     

*11) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack i sa trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $23, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*12) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*13) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










    

*14) LAST ONE! EXQUISITE Bespoke Jacket (c.44) in Cashmere.*

I've been asked by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement... and what better place to begin that here? He's aristocratically disinclined to try to "maximum return" on these items, and he dislikes ebay, so they're being passed on here in the hope and expectation that they will find new homes with people who appreciate fine clothing.

These jackets are exquisite! They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. The bottom two pockets are sealable with Velcro, as the owner disliked interior zippers in anything but leather jackets and he kept his grandfather's pocket watch (from the First World War) on him at all times, and wanted a safe place to keep it. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently, and he disliked single vents.

Now, to the jackets:

*EXQUISITE CASHMERE Chestnut Brown Glen Plaid with Royal Blue overcheck*

Like its brethren, this jacket is exquisite--handwork, thick, luxurious cashmere (although there is no fabric content listed, this is obvious from the touch), with a superb drape, fully canvassed, the works! This jacket is a wonderful, rich chestnut glen plaid, with a beautiful complementary Royal Blue overcheck. Absolutely gorgeous--and in excellent condition!

*Please note that my pictures come nowhere close to doing this little piece of beauty justice!*

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements;*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31


----------



## Patrick06790

DROP $75 shipped CONUS



Patrick06790 said:


> Charles Trywhitt boots, UK 9 1/2 F. I bought these about seven years ago and they have always been too big. I tried to compensate with thick socks and inserts and you know what? They're too big. I think these are at least a US 10D, maybe a 10 1/2.
> 
> Nice-looking, lightly worn, clean inside. With original CT bags. $85 shipped CONUS. Send PM.
> 
> First photo with flash.


----------



## CMDC

Apologies for the continued topsy turvy-ness of my pictures. Photobucket doesn't want to keep them straight when I upload them for some reason.

Today's haul, including a bunch of really nice pants...

Brooks Brothers bottle green wide wale corduroys. These are in like new condition. No fading or wear.
38 waist x 32 inseam +2 underneath
Flat front, no cuff

*SOLD*



















Lands End khaki wide wale corduroys. Also in like new condition. I don't think these have been worn at all.
Made in USA
Flat front, no cuff

36 waist x 32.5 inseam

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark chinos in mushroom. Like new condition
38 waist x 34 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$26 conus



















Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Excellent condition
Flat front, cuffed
38 waist x 30 inseam

$26 conus



















New with tags Brooks Brothers brown merino sweater vest
Size XL

$30 conus



















Ralph Lauren purple label blue bd. Made in Italy
Tagged XL
Measures to 16.75 x 36

$28 conus



















Kenneth Gordon tartan bd sport shirt
Made in USA
Tagged L, measures to 17 x 33

$22 conus



















Scotch House lambswool scarf. Made in Scotland

*SOLD PP*










Blackwatch made in Scotland lambswool scarf for Hecht (DC Dept. Store)

*SOLD PP*


----------



## tgadd

Drop.



tgadd said:


> *$50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Charcoal Gray Striped Suit
> 
> Jacket - 3/2 roll, labeled 42L
> 
> Small hole between right side pocket and side seam (see picture)
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length BoC: 32"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> 
> Pants - plain front, no cuff, labeled 37W
> 
> Waist - 35" (+1.5")
> Inseam - 30" (+3")


----------



## CMDC

Here's something that I've had in the archives that didn't sell last year so I thought I'd bring it back now that it's getting cold outside.

New with tags LLBean Norwegian Sweater in charcoal.
Size XL

$32 conus


----------



## CMDC

3 Harris Tweeds. All are in excellent condition. No flaws.

Lands End Harris Tweed. 2 button, lightly darted. Single vent. Fully lined
This is a very rich green; brighter than the pictures depict
Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +1

$36 conus




























Harris Tweed for Wessex. 2 button, lightly darted. Single vent. 1/2 lined.
Beautiful grey w/multicolor speckles

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +1

$36 conus




























Lands End Harris Tweed. 2 button darted. 3 patch pockets. Single vent. 1/2 lined
Light khaki, grey, and burgundy dominate this pattern
Tagged 39R

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +1

$36 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

Lord willing and the creek don't rise, here is the first of what I hope will be a few postings as I clear out space. Thought I'd get a start on things while the camera battery re-charges. Don't be shy, offers welcome. Most, if not all, of this stuff will be headed for eBay soon, so don't delay, act today, etc., etc., etc. And if you fancy gator skin, check out the brand-new Bruno Magli shoes in 10M I've posted on the Sales Forum...

First up, an as-new Filson tin jacket. I am tempted to use the term NWOT, because I do not detect any sign that this has ever been used or worn. Stiff as they day it left the sales floor, but once it is broken in, this will be a true lifetime garment. I purchased it from Tony Lumpkin awhile ago and was most disappointed to find that the sleeves are too long for me. This retails for $200 from Filson: . SOLD












Next, a lovely tattersall button-down shirt from Maus and Hoffman. Made in USA from Swiss cotton broadcloth. Zero issues--this shirt presents as new, with no stains, frays, odors, etc. Size is XXL. Hand measurements: Neck, 18 inches; pit-to-pit, 29 inches; sleeve (from center of collar), 36.5 inches; length (from bottom of collar in back), 34.5 inches. $15 CONUS












Next, release your inner Jean-Claude Killy with this vintage made-in-Austria ski sweater. This one's a beauty, all wool and very thick--they just don't make them like this anymore. There are two flaws, both pictured, which I would deem no big deal. The first is a repair near the front center. It appears to have once been a hole that has been darned. The second is some fraying on the bottom right at the side seam, perhaps from the butt of a gun rubbing against the garment during the ski chase scene from "On Her Majesty's Secret Service." The sweater is definitely from this era, so who knows? Could likely be fixed with a sweater shaver. No size tag, but measurements are: pit-to-pit, 20 inches; sleeve length (from center of collar), 33.25 inches; length from top of collar in back, 27 inches. In light of the flaws, just $15 CONUS.












Moving right along, a denim trucker jacket from Levi's. This one is made in Canada and has a size tag of 40R. As new, zero flaws. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 20 inches; length from bottom of collar, 22.75 inches; sleeve length from center of collar, 33 inches. $30 CONUS












Another Levi's trucker jacket, this one more broken in than the above, but still in fine shape, with no tears, stains or holes. Made in USA. Measurements are: pit-to-pit, 26 inches; length from bottom of collar, 28 inches; sleeve length from center of collar, 36 inches. $25 CONUS












Next, a NWOT chamois shirt by LL Bean in medium. This one has obviously never been worn or laundered. A lovely olive shade. Just $20 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers non-iron pinpoint button down shirt. Standard issue, with no flaws--if you can tell the difference between this and a new one, I'll eat the shirt of your choice and post the video on Youtube. Measures 16x35. SOLD












A 16.5x36 luxury label point collar shirt by Brooks Brothers. Made in USA with fabric woven in Italy. Tasteful blue-on-white crosscheck pattern with French cuffs. As new, just $18 CONUS.












A pair of Johnston and Murphy wingtips. These are in marvelous condition, barely worn--I'd estimate a half-dozen times or less, judging from lack of wear to soles. Made in USA in 11E. SOLD












A fine pair of Sebago penny loafers, made in USA, in 9B. Thick soles, bright inner labels, lots of wear left in these. $25 CONUS













You want Red Wing? I've got Red Wing. This pair of vintage Irish Setter boots by Red Wing is spectacular--photos speak for themselves. Thick soles, marvelous patina to uppers that exhibit no flaws. The only down side? They are size 11AA. So, if you have feet that can make it through a mail slot, you're in luck. Just SOLD












Like I said, I have Red Wing. This pair of USA-made Red Wing boots in 10.5 D is somewhere on the spectrum between work and hiking, with tons of life left to both soles and uppers. They are perfect for fall and winter. And the price is right at just SOLD












A fine Brooks Brothers cotton cable-knit sweater in large. No snags, stains, frays, smells, etc. This is the first made-in-Australia BB item I have encountered, so perhaps it will be worth a lot of money some day. Today, I'm asking just $15 CONUS.












If cotton isn't warm enough for you, then I have this Irish fisherman's sweater in a similar shade, also in size large, presents as new, for the ridiculously low price of just SOLD












Camera battery is now re-charged. Stay tuned for more stuff, including two fabulous suits from Brooks Brothers, one a charcoal-hued flannel in a 3/2 configuration that measures to a 44L, another a darted navy staple for someone a bit taller.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Florsheim Imperial LWB 8.5 E









$50 shipped CONUS

Ties









$10 for one, $16 for two, $20 for three, take all eight for $40.


----------



## CMDC

End of the summer shirt sale.

Here are some shirts from my closet that don't fit me right so, rather than packing them up for the winter, to the Exchange with them. Given that they're all roughly the same size, I'm more than happy to offer deals for multiple purchases.

All are short sleeve and are size M.

Sero made in India madras. This is an amazing shirt from Sero from back when they were among the best trad shirtmakers.
Neck 15

$20 conus



















Two Brioni linen shirts. These seem to be from quite a while back.
Neck 15.5

$20 conus each



















Brioni cotton shirt--charcoal w/white check
Neck 15.5

$20 conus



















Glenwarwick made in England red gingham
Neck 15.5

$18 conus


----------



## dalek

Hey everyone,

So, I went crazy at Brooks Brothers during the F&F sale, and now I have too many shirts. Way too many. So, in order to not get buried alive under a wall of oxford cloth, I'd like to thin the collection down. As of right now, I'd rather sell them all as one lot. If no one wants them as a whole, I may break them up. Frankly, I'd rather not. I don't really post here (EDIT: my first post, didn't realize!), but I'm on eBay as Xhold-fastX with a 100% feedback rating. $60 for the shirts, plus whatever the actual shipping is. 16 shirts total. Every shirt in the lot has been worn, and a couple very much so (the two LLBeans, the frayed Land's End). World's laziest greyhound not included. Here goes the description:

TOP ROW


white land end 60/40 grayish color to my eye 16.5/37 
ll bean light collar staining 17/35
Brooks Brothers RLB monogram on sleeve made in usa 16.5/34
Lands End 100% cotton Made in HK 17/35
Land's End 100% HK frayed neck, placket stain 16.5/34
LL Bean heavy neck stains, stain on front. Worst of the lot, by far 17/36
LL Bean heavy neck stains green uni stripe. Second worst of the lot. 17.5/36


BOTTOM ROW


Hickey Freeman spread. pink blue stripe 17.5/36
Jos. A. Bank blue herringbone 17.5/36
RL Polo purple white stripe 17/36-7
BB red white fine stripe has RLB monogrammed on the sleeve 16.5/34 
Gitman made in us gingham XLT
LLBean signiture blue white gingham XL
Land's End OCBD 60/40 blend 16.5/35 
Land's End OCBD 60/40 blend 16.6/37 
RL Polo white OCBD 16.5/34-5

by Cody Wms, on Flickr


by Cody Wms, on Flickr

by Cody Wms, on Flickr

by Cody Wms, on Flickr


----------



## CMDC

Love the dog.


----------



## Pink and Green

Had a week of near incoherence and a bad head cold. Recovering now, but if I committed to purchase something from you and you didn't hear from me, shoot me a PM. I think I'm all paid up with everyone, but I may have snagged a tie or shirt when I wasn't lucid. Thanks!


----------



## hooker4186

Chesterfield is gone - some price drops on the rest. Hit me up with some offers guys!

Pendelton Monogram Khaki *- $12
*Khaki coloured, single chest pocket with the monogram R.E.C. on it. Also quite soft for a Pendleton, split hem. There are holes on the collar tips where some sort of button pins must have been utilized - not sure what that styling is called as I haven't run across it before. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *NOW $225*
It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA

Tagged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
Sleeves: 25"


















































Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blend - *NOW $50*
This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:

Burberry London 
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeves: 26"










































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *NOW $150
*Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?


----------



## TweedyDon

The Bergdorf Goodman tweed, the 46R Orvis, and the darker Corbin 3/2 sack (with the black interior label) are all now claimed--thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790

CT boots above are sold


----------



## bjorn240

Dalek may be new here, but I've known him (virtually) a long time and have sold/bought things from him before, most recently a high-value watch. He is as stand-up a guy as they come. Buy with confidence.


----------



## drlivingston

*Beautiful Oxxford Manhattan N2 Jacket*

For sale... Oxxford jacket. Fully canvased, 1/4 lining. No evident flaws. Tagged a 42R. Appears to be silk or a wool/silk blend (honestly, not very sure). Regardless, it is a beautiful coat that has a wonderful feel.
Chest-----23
Shoulders-19-1/4
Length----31
Sleeve----24-1/2
Am looking for *$45obo shipped CONUS.
*


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

*Corduroy Sack Jacket*

I'm trying to locate a tan Brooks Brothers (or similar trad purveyor) corduroy sack jacket. I generally wear a 41 or 42R and would be thrilled to find one in the color picture below. PM with any leads. Thanks!


----------



## Acacian

*Southwick for Paul Suart tweed 40R (?)*

Up for sale here is a nice Southwick tweed jacket. *$50 includes shipping to any U.S. location.* Made in USA for Paul Stuart.

This seems to fit like a 40R, but check the measurements.

In great shape - no problems that I can find.

Patch pockets, center vent, lightly darted, half-lined in back.

The measurements are:
Length from bottom of collar: 30"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 17.5"
chest - pit to pit - 21" 
sleeve length - 24.5" with an additional 1" to let out

Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^
Yowza! :thumbs-up: If I didn't have so many tweeds already I would jump on that!


----------



## LouB

Received a nice pair of lined Bean pants from CMDC last week. Always a pleasure to buy things from him.

Lou


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> This comes from my closet after a year of hoping that it would fit. Alas, my torso is too short. This blazer is in flawless condition and is the epitome of Ivy Trad.
> 
> Flannel 3/2 sack blazer from The English Shop of Princeton
> 2 patch pockets. Very natural shoulders--lightly padded.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25 +2.5
> 
> *$52 conus*


----------



## CMDC

*These are too nice to sit in my basement unworn. Further drops...*



CMDC said:


> Chester Barrie Made in England Chesterfield herringbone coat
> The breast pocket has become unstitched on the top of one side but can be easily fixed. Excellent condition all around otherwise.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 38
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> *$80 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are two Irish Tweeds that are simply gorgeous and, unfortunately, too big for me. It doesn't get more tweedy than these. Both are in outstanding condition.
> 
> Magee Irish Tweed
> 3 button, very lightly darted. Side vents. Fully lined
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$42 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanly of Ireland Tweed
> 2 button, darted. Side vents. Fully lined
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$42 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow cableknit cotton sweater
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25.5
> Sleeve: 37
> Length: 29
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers point collar shirt. White w/blue and green stripes
> 15.5 x 32/3
> 
> *$17 conus*


----------



## catside

I do not understand how those tweeds and a Chester Barrie still are not sold! Strange, just strange. That green tweed number is something.


----------



## conductor

Consolidations and drops. Offers welcome!

Astor and Black
15.5/34
Asking $25 shipped
















John Varvatos thick flannel pants, Made in Italy, tagged 52 (cm) Perfect for the upcoming winter! Excellent condition! A few shades darker than pictured - a dark charcoal. Inside front lined to the knee. 
Waist 18.5"
Inseam 29" + 3.5" to let out
Flat front
*button missing off of one the back pockets*
Asking $50 shipped










Mariano Monk Straps - Made in Italy, size 5 (anyone??) $30 shipped.


















Brooks Brothers made in Honk Kong from Irish Linen. Tagged XL. Button down collar.
Asking $18 shipped conus.











Land's end 100% cotton, USA made "Square Rigger" pants. Labeled a 38, but they seem to run a bit small. New condition, tag still on. BTW, the material on these is sort of a "dirty" canvas-jean type of thing. Real heavy duty, and not nearly as "dockers-ish" as the pics made them look. Asking $35 shipped conus
Measurements:
Inseam 29"
Outseam 41.5"
Waist 18 3/4"













James Dalgliesh (Savile Row) Very high quality Harris Tweed from a savile row tailor. Basket weave, two buttons on sleeve, darted, center vent. Made in England (obviously) Great condition! CLAIMED

Chest 20"
Shoulder 17.5"
Length from BOC 28"
Sleeve 24.5" (2" to let)















Vintage Brooks Brothers - Made in Scotland Shetland
Pit to pit 26"
Length 28"
Sleeve approximately 34" (from middle of collar area - compare to fitted shirt size and see pic)
Asking $30 shipped conus





















Plaid Pants by Oscar de la Renta - Royal Stewart Tartan. Wool. 40" waist, 26.5" inseam. 3" of material hemmed under (could let out 2" or so). $20 shipped conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That BB sweater--wow.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Short note to say I received a great LLB Irish knit sweater from CMDC, looks almost new; quick shipping too!


----------



## Orgetorix

Another drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Very recent J. Press Presstige lambswool tweed jacket. This is lovely, and almost new, but I've shrunk out of it since these pictures were taken. 3/2 sack, hook vent, etc.
> 
> $60 OBO shipped CONUS.
> 
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Measurements:
> P2P: 23
> BOC: 31
> Shoulders:19.5
> Sleeves: 25 +1


----------



## Mississippi Mud

^Can't believe O's Press tweed is still available. Folks, get with it.


----------



## conductor

The BB Shetland sweater above has been claimed.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

My apologies to those who have responded to my most recent posting. I suddenly had to leave town and am without convenient access to internet until next Monday. I will respond to all PMs once I'm back.


----------



## rabidawg

Carhartt double-front work dungaree. Size 32x28, and measure true to size. Made in the USA. Brand new with tags. Standard Carhartt color. The first picture is truest to color. One small spot near the hem that I believe will wash out and a small pull near the left pocket, both pictured. $35 CONUS, or trade for a similar pair in 34x30 (pre-owned is fine, as long as they are in decent shape and made in the U.S.).


----------



## CMDC

Updates: Chester Barrie Chesterfield, English Shop flannel blazer, Murrays Reds, LE cords, BB mushroom khakis, BB merino vest, RL purple label shirt, linen and madras sport shirts, and JPress olive herringbone tweed SOLD. Thanks guys.


----------



## CMDC

*DROP...
*


CMDC said:


> I'm hoping that there's someone out there that this fits. Maybe you've given up on the thrift exchange, given all the regular sizes? Well, here's something really nice for you.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 camelhair sack Blackwatch sportcoat.
> Tagged 42 XLong. Little shoulder padding--very natural. Fully lined. Excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 34
> Sleeve: 27
> 
> *$48 conus
> *


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Brooks Brothers Tuxedo with Cummerbund. Made in Canada.


https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00566.jpg
https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00569.jpg

Jacket
Chest - 40 
Length - 32
Sleeves - 25 
Shoulders - 19

Pants
Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)
Length - 45
Inseam - 30

$100

Brooks Brothers Formal Shoes. Made in England.


https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00573.jpg
https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00575.jpg

Size 9D

$75

(if you buy the tux and the formal shoes $150 for both)

Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Suit. Made in USA.

https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00570.jpghttps://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00571.jpg

Jacket
Chest - 40 
Length - 32
Sleeves - 25 
Shoulders - 19

Pants
Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)
Length - 45
Inseam - 30

$75

Bow ties. --- *ALL SOLD!*


https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00572.jpg

Brooks Brothers Makers
Brooks Brothers 346
Brooks Brothers 346
R. Hanauer (like new)

$15 each or $40 for the lot.


----------



## catside

Treats for the big boys:

*MTM or bespoke (no tag, no union tag) brown herringbone Harris Tweed, sparingly worn even leather buttons are new.*
Half canvassed. Corresponds to a 48R
PtoP 25"
Arm 25"
Shoulder 20.5
BOC30
$65 OBO

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dsc00705gr.jpg/

Rest of the photos: 
https://imageshack.us/g/1/9817649/

Another 48R. *
Excellent shape, flannel grey with stripes 3/2 sack JPress suit. Like new. Half lined. Flat front with cuffs.*

Pto P 24.5
Shoulder 19.75
Sleeve 25+0.74" if needed for extension
BOC 30.75

Pants 22.5" plus 2" if needed for widening
Inseam 29+ one inc for extension. Also 1.75" cuffs will give a lot of extension possibility.

Asking $120 OBO

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/dsc00728uf.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/dsc00742by.jpg/

Rest of the photos:
https://imageshack.us/g/1/9817638/


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

32rollandrock your inbox is full. I'm trying to contact you about the bow ties.


----------



## 32rollandrock

All better now. Sorry...



SouthernLiveOak said:


> 32rollandrock your inbox is full. I'm trying to contact you about the bow ties.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That's a fab Press suit from Catside. If it were only a half-inch smaller in the chest.

Offerings lately have been terrific. Amazing that they are lasting as long as they are...


----------



## 32rollandrock

PSA ANNOUNCEMENT

There is a gorgeous BB Black Fleece suit, NWT, on the Sales Forum, just posted, for $350, and not by me. Corresponds to 42 or smallish 44. An absolute, total steal. Get cracking, gents.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Florsheim Imperial LWB 8.5 E









$46 shipped CONUS

Ties









Ties 1, 3, and 6 are all gone. 
$9 for one, $15 for two, $20 for three, take all five remaining for $32

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, great roll, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$16* each or offer.


----------



## ccl127

WTB 11 1/2 #8 cordovan Brooks loafers. PM if you can help!


----------



## CMDC

DROP...

Kenneth Gordon tartan bd sport shirt
Made in USA
Tagged L, measures to 17 x 33

*$18 conus*



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> 3 Harris Tweeds. All are in excellent condition. No flaws.
> 
> Lands End Harris Tweed. 2 button, lightly darted. Single vent. Fully lined
> This is a very rich green; brighter than the pictures depict
> Tagged 44R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed for Wessex. 2 button, lightly darted. Single vent. 1/2 lined.
> Beautiful grey w/multicolor speckles
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 17
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1
> 
> *$32 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Harris Tweed. 2 button darted. 3 patch pockets. Single vent. 1/2 lined
> Light khaki, grey, and burgundy dominate this pattern
> Tagged 39R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 17
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1
> 
> *$32 conus*


----------



## Himself

conductor said:


> The BB Shetland sweater above has been claimed.


Drat! Love those multi-colored ones (hint, hint).


----------



## Orgetorix

All prices OBO and include shipping in CONUS.

Brooks Brothers Irish linen sport shirt, tagged large, 16x34, 25" P2P - $25











Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OC BD, *unlined collar*, 16x33, 24.5" P2P - $25











Recent Hickey Freeman sportcoat, 42L - $75

P2P: 22.5"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Length: 32.5"
Sleeves: 25.5 +3"









  

Take both shirts for $45 or all three for $110 shipped.


----------



## conductor

Southwick in guncheck tweed. All small pics are enlargeable.

Half lined, 3/2 roll, non-darted, center vent. Half canvassed. In great condition - no pulls, stains, etc.

pit to pit 21"
sleeve 25" + 2" to let
length 31"
shoulder 18.5"

Asking $45 shipped


----------



## CMDC

Further drops. Can't believe these tweeds are still here. Along with Org's JPress tweed, I'm beginning to think all the 42Rs have left us.



CMDC said:


> Next up are two Irish Tweeds that are simply gorgeous and, unfortunately, too big for me. It doesn't get more tweedy than these. Both are in outstanding condition.
> 
> Magee Irish Tweed
> 3 button, very lightly darted. Side vents. Fully lined
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$38 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanly of Ireland Tweed
> 2 button, darted. Side vents. Fully lined
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$38 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow cableknit cotton sweater
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25.5
> Sleeve: 37
> Length: 29
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers point collar shirt. White w/blue and green stripes
> 15.5 x 32/3
> 
> *$15 conus*


----------



## catside

How come those tweeds stagnate. CMDC will get $$$ at the bay with those.
Since items don't seem to be moving fast here I will not occupy space to list my 3/2 sack suits a *42R Grey subtle Glen Plaid JPress, *
https://imageshack.us/g/1/9817646/
and a relatively recent* Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 39L navy/stripes flannel. *
https://imageshack.us/g/1/9817645/

PM me if interested.


----------



## hooker4186

Picked up a pretty sweet Polo made in USA tweed - darted, no tags, measures to about a 40 or so. In great condition with one small pull that has been rewoven on the front of the jacket - so small I completely missed it until just now. Asking* $45*
Chest 21.5"
Shoulders - 19.5"
Length b.o.c. - 29"
Sleeves - 23.5" with about 1-1.5" to let

















Pendelton Monogram Khaki *- $12
*Khaki coloured, single chest pocket with the monogram R.E.C. on it. Also quite soft for a Pendleton, split hem. There are holes on the collar tips where some sort of button pins must have been utilized - not sure what that styling is called as I haven't run across it before. Tagged a small, measurements are:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 20"
Length - 31" 
Sleeve - 24"

















Recent Hickey Freeman Madison Model Sport Coat Brand New With Tags size 40R - *NOW $225*
It's hard to imagine a better jacket for the upcoming fall than this immaculate and unworn jacket in a fantastic windowpane. All tags still attached, pockets still sewn shut and stitching on the shoulders still intact. The fabric is a 90% wool, 10% cashmere blend, and is incredibly soft to touch. Two button front, single vent, fully lined. Union made in the USA

Tagged a 40R (and I'm gutted this isn't a 38!!!) measurements are as follows:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 21"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"
Sleeves: 25"


















































Burberry London Light Olive Cashmere/Silk Blend - *NOW $50*
This jacket is extremely nice and would also make a very nice fall piece. It's a very recent Burberry London for Saks Fifth Avenue. The fabric is a very comfortable and luxurious 70% silk and 30% cashmere blend and the jacket is a single vent/two button model. Also union made in the USA. It's tagged a 44L, and the measurements are as follows:

Burberry London 
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.5"
Sleeves: 26"










































Hickey Freeman Hand Customize Flight Coat - *NOW $150
*Camel colored but this is cashmere. Three button front - giant horn buttons. No buckles on the sleeves. It has a peacoat collar with a storm button, single vented with a button to keep the vent from blowing open in the wind. Half lined with interior pockets. Miles of hand stitching - lapels, hand sewn buttonholes, pockets, etc. etc. One tiny nick that might be a moth nibble (last photo below), and there is a bit of wear to the lining but nothing serious, an utterly wearable coat. Tagged a 38 short but it could work for at least a 40 or a 42. 
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.75" (have maybe .5-.75" to let)
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 41"
























































Tiny nibble?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Further Drops.



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Drops!*
> 
> My closet cleaning continues currently with chill-chasing corduroy.
> 
> *Invertere "The Squire" Corduroy Shooting Coat*
> 
> Sold
> 
> *NWT Polo Prospect Dark Brown Cords 36x30*
> 
> 
> 
> The facts: I bought them; I lost weight; they don't fit. Thick, substantial cords. Still have tags. Hand measured, the waist is actually 37, but in my experience, they tend to shrink a little there with washing. $35/$33/$31
> 
> *Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella Large
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts: Old school viyella--55% wool, 45% cotton. A slightly heathered dark brown. $25/$23/$21
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest 23
> Sleeve 24.5
> Total length 31
> 
> PM with interest and offers!


----------



## conductor

Hooker4186, perhaps consider using fewer large pics - maybe one or two large pics per item and the rest clickable thumbnails. I know we all bump our posts, but I think yours occupy about half of each new page. :icon_smile:

In an unrelated note - the plaid pants form the previous page are CLAIMED.


----------



## hooker4186

conductor said:


> Hooker4186, perhaps consider using fewer large pics - maybe one or two large pics per item and the rest clickable thumbnails. I know we all bump our posts, but I think yours occupy about half of each new page. :icon_smile:


Noted - I hadn't realized until today that I could upload to AAAC and use the built-in thumbnails. Will use that option going forward.


----------



## Jovan

Hey guys, looking for a simple black bow tie for black tie events. Satin, grosgrain, or barathea -- doesn't really matter. If there's one you're willing to let go for a few dollars plus shipping, I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Gentlemen;

In need of (inexpensive) pocket squares. Please pm me if you would like to unload your excess! Thanks.


----------



## catside

Since people are posting wants, I am looking for wingtip (or brogue) boots. 9E, 9.5. American or English.


----------



## conductor

Size 9 D AE Grayson in calf. Asking $35 shipped conus.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Jovan said:


> Hey guys, looking for a simple black bow tie for black tie events. Satin, grosgrain, or barathea -- doesn't really matter. If there's one you're willing to let go for a few dollars plus shipping, I'd be eternally grateful.


They have blacktie events in Albuquerque? Those must be nice.

I have an extra pre-tied one (USN Dinner Dress issue) floating around you can have for the cost of shipping.


----------



## dalek

catside said:


> Since people are posting wants, I am looking for wingtip (or brogue) boots. 9E, 9.5. American or English.


Has there ever been a TRAD WTB thread? I have a couple things I'm looking for too, not sure if there is a another place for requests such as this.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is the place. What are you looking for?



dalek said:


> Has there ever been a TRAD WTB thread? I have a couple things I'm looking for too, not sure if there is a another place for requests such as this.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bernie Zack said:


> Gentlemen;
> 
> In need of (inexpensive) pocket squares. Please pm me if you would like to unload your excess! Thanks.


I'll find a link, but there's a guy on ebay who sells Marinella and T&A squares with unfinished edges for ~$10 each.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'll find a link, but there's a guy on ebay who sells Marinella and T&A squares with unfinished edges for ~$10 each.


I would be grateful. Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## dalek

32rollandrock said:


> This is the place. What are you looking for?


Florsheim Imperial black pebblegrain longwings, in 11D, at a decent price. I found a pair on eBay, but they were gone when I went back the next day. It either seems they are too narrow, or $200.

I have some narrower gunboats to trade if anyone is interested im something like that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I don't have any at the moment, but I come across that sort of thing not infrequently, as do others here. Coupla questions:

1. Would you consider Hanover or Nettleton, which are, in my estimation, equivalent?
2. Is there any particular era you seek? Imperial includes both v-cleat (vintage) and otherwise.

Best advice is to keep a sharp eye out here and on TOF.


----------



## catside

32 is right, you should look into Hanover, Nettleton, even Sears and Tom McAnn, french Shriner, Freeman, etc etc. Set your search for black vintage longwings (or wingtip) 11. There are several at this time, one Roblee is reasonably priced.


----------



## leisureclass

While we're making requests: can someone make Conductor's 9D Grayson's into 10.5Ds? Thanks


----------



## Jovan

EastVillageTrad said:


> They have blacktie events in Albuquerque? Those must be nice.
> 
> I have an extra pre-tied one (USN Dinner Dress issue) floating around you can have for the cost of shipping.


Not quite. But I have a Bond-themed cocktail party going on before the midnight premiere of the movie. They also say once you have the rig, the events will come to you... we'll see.

Unfortunately I'm looking for a self-tie to replace the pre-tied bow (SHOCK!) that came with my dinner suit at the thrift store. Thank you for the offer though!


----------



## 32rollandrock

My guess is, you'll probably have to bite the bullet and just buy one--I'm learning that ties, ubiquitous as they might be, can be really tough to find if you're looking for just the right one. I was very fortunate. I broke down a few years ago and got a black tie from Men's Wearhouse (ugh). When I got home, found just what I was looking for secondhand by J. Press at a fraction of the price (I think it was here, actually). I was able to take the crappy one back. Often, that's the way things work--as soon as you pull the trigger, stuff starts popping.


Jovan said:


> Not quite. But I have a Bond-themed cocktail party going on before the midnight premiere of the movie. They also say once you have the rig, the events will come to you... we'll see.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm looking for a self-tie to replace the pre-tied bow (SHOCK!) that came with my dinner suit at the thrift store. Thank you for the offer though!


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hey Guys!

I've been motivated (re-motivated?) to add a few things to my Etsy shop that have been hanging around my apartment. Here are some of the highlights:










^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Brooks Brothers Alpine Bavarian Loden Trachten Tyrolean Hat and Gamsbart M, US 7, Metric 56 cm. Made in Canada.










^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Wallachs 100% Camel Hair 3/4 Length Overcoat 40 S. Made in USA.










^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage 1950s / 1960s Brooks Brothers 346 Sack Suit in Solid Navy Blue 40 S. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage Andover Shop Mid-Blue Wool, Silk, and Linen Blend Sport Coat 42 L. Made in Canada.










^^^

There are links to my Etsy shop down below in my sig. lines.

Thanks again for taking a look!
-M-


----------



## tgadd

Really like that overcoat Typhoid, just a little too small.


----------



## Jack1425

PTB's in Shell, 9D. The search continues! It's a sickness I tell you, and an affliction not encountered before AAAC.. Sigh.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BigTC

Looking for herringbone tweed, preferably black/white or black/grey, size 46L or 46XL... the heavier the better! Thanks!


----------



## vwguy

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I've been motivated (re-motivated?) to add a few things to my Etsy shop that have been hanging around my apartment. Here are some of the highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Brooks Brothers Alpine Bavarian Loden Trachten Tyrolean Hat and Gamsbart M, US 7, Metric 56 cm. Made in Canada.


Ach du lieber!

Brian


----------



## drlivingston

*PRICE DROP!! $30 SHIPPED!
*


drlivingston said:


> For sale... Oxxford jacket. Fully canvased, 1/4 lining. No evident flaws. Tagged a 42R. Appears to be silk or a wool/silk blend (honestly, not very sure). Regardless, it is a beautiful coat that has a wonderful feel.
> Chest-----23
> Shoulders-19-1/4
> Length----31
> Sleeve----24-1/2
> Am looking for *$45obo shipped CONUS. ******PRICE DROP****** $30 SHIPPED!!
> *


----------



## chadn2000

J. Press Charcoal Shaggy Dog Sweater, perfect condition. A few seasons old, but like new. No holes, marks, snags or pilling. Tag does not display size, but it fits like a big-medium, small large. I'm about 6'0", 180 and it fits me snugly, but not tight. Asking $85 shipped CONUS.

Will send pics upon request. For reference, here is the link from Press's site:

Email me: [email protected]


----------



## rjhalstead

Always looking for Brooks OCBD 17.5 35, especially in pink.


----------



## 32rollandrock

There are bunch of nice cedar split-toe shoe trees at a local thrift in size XL. Look to be Woodlore or equivalent sans labels. Any rate, if someone is in need, I can pick them up. I'd only be interested in a bulk deal here--having shipped shoe trees in the past, I can attest that it can be a drag packing them up, so I'm looking to send these out in a single batch. I'm thinking a half-dozen sets of trees, maybe eight (I didn't count) for $50 or so CONUS. If you're interested--and I mean ready to make a commitment--PM and we can talk more. Thanks.


----------



## dalek

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't have any at the moment, but I come across that sort of thing not infrequently, as do others here. Coupla questions:
> 
> 1. Would you consider Hanover or Nettleton, which are, in my estimation, equivalent?
> 2. Is there any particular era you seek? Imperial includes both v-cleat (vintage) and otherwise.
> 
> Best advice is to keep a sharp eye out here and on TOF.


I would consider both of those. Really, anything of that caliber that is vintage. I'm really looking for some of the incredibly chunky gunboats. I have two pairs of Executive Imperial (Keith Highlander built), but they are 11B (black) and 11Cs (brown), and a pair of JC Penney branded longwings, which I _think_ are rebadged lesser grade Florsheims, but those are 10.5Ds. So all of them are juuust a bit off.

Forgive me, but what is TOF?

And if anyone has anything they are looking for, I'm happy to keep an eye out. I spend a fair amount of time in the thrifts around DC. In fact, I found a very nice Aquascutum single breasted trench that I'll have up here probably tomorrow. I wish it was big enough for me.


----------



## AlanC

drlivingston said:


> *PRICE DROP!! $30 SHIPPED!
> *


Good grief--it's an Oxxford for 1% of retail! Someone buy it.


----------



## Patrick06790

CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT

This is unusual — a pair of Edward Green bals I rescued from a Goodwill and sent to NuShoe for recrafting. They did a great job, and I wore them occasionally, but nothing can alter the fact that they are too big.

Way too big. I am generally a 9D, and these have an extra inch and a half up front at least.

So I am guessing 10.5 or 11 D. 

Maybe you shoe sleuths can deduce something from the markings.

Anyhoo, they are just sitting around and it's silly. So here's the deal — $60 shipped CONUS and if they don't fit I'll take them back, but you pay the freight.


----------



## catside

Very nice shoes. I suspect they are US 10.5 since if it was UK they would use F or G instead of D as designation.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Thanks, all. I appreciate the several replies. And allow me to say that I enjoy corresponding and dealing with true gentlemen. There is an abundance who visit this site!



Bernie Zack said:


> Gentlemen;
> 
> In need of (inexpensive) pocket squares. Please pm me if you would like to unload your excess! Thanks.


----------



## drlivingston

AlanC said:


> Good grief--it's an Oxxford for 1% of retail! Someone buy it.


Thank you!! Coat is sold and merrily on its way to a new owner.


----------



## leisureclass

*Fall Extravaganza - Viyella, BB, LL Bean, LE*

Fall Extravaganza!! Viyella, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, Lands End!

1)


https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/photo1km.jpg/
Lands End Shetland Argyle Cardigan Vest - Made in England
Tagged Size Large
Measures: 18" Shoulders, 23.5" Chest, 26" Length
Asking 40$ Shipped CONUS

2)
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/photo5ec.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/photo4oi.jpg/
Brooks Brothers Tattersall OCBD - Made in USA
Desirable older label
Tagged 16.5/34
Measures: 19.5" shoulders, 26" Chest, Sleeves measure true
Asking 35$ Shipped CONUS

3)
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/photo3fag.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/viyella2.jpg/
Viyella Flannel 80% Cotton 20% Wool - Made in USA
Awesome autumnal color scheme - Tagged size Large
Measures: 19.75" Shoulders, 25" Chest, 34" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
Asking 40$ Shipped CONUS

4)
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/photo6hn.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/photo7tr.jpg/
Classic LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt - Tagged 15
Rare small size and non-ridiculous collar! Made in USA!
Measures: 17.75" Shoulders, 22" Chest, 32" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
Asking 30$ Shipped CONUS

As always, PM me with interest, offers, questions. Discounts for more than one purchase. Thanks


----------



## Orgetorix

All prices include shipping CONUS. Open to offers.

Gray herringbone Southwick sack suit, approximately 41R. Nice 3-season fabric. Flat front pants, no cuffs. $75
P2P: 22.5"
BOC: 30.25"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Trouser waist: 34" +3.5"
Inseam: 28.5" +2.5"









 

Polo Ralph Lauren Fair Isle sweater vest, wool/alpaca/camel blend. Tagged XL, 23" P2P $60











Bills Khakis M2 (flat front). NWOT, never hemmed. 34 waist. $60 ($120 retail)









  

Also, drops on the shirts below. HF jacket is sold.



Orgetorix said:


> All prices OBO and include shipping in CONUS.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Irish linen sport shirt, tagged large, 16x34, 25" P2P - $22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OC BD, *unlined collar*, 16x33, 24.5" P2P - $22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take both shirts for $40


----------



## hookem12387

The one day I'm not on my computer Patrick posts EG's in my size? Clearly I need more computer time


----------



## 32rollandrock

As promised a long time ago, a couple suits.

First up, this old-school 346 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers. Tag shows that it was made for somebody in June, 1985, but the original owner would've had a tough time wearing this in summer, as this is a winter-weight fabric. It is utterly flawless, as if never worn. It equates to a long-ish 44R, but see measurements. I have done my best to capture the color but it's one of those you really have to see in person. At first glance, it's charcoal. Oh, wait--there's some very subtle chalk pinstripe. Look even closer and you'll catch a few lines of _very _faint burgundy pinstripes interspersed with the chalk pinstripes to add warmth. In certain light, as on my basement pool table when I was taking measurements, it appears almost navy. All this said, it is the epitome of conservative, with flat front trousers, a watch pocket and buttons for braces that are not after-market. This truly is the style, quality and condition that hardcore aficionados of the TNSIL aesthetic spend hours searching for on eBay. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 23 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; sleeve length, 26 inches with another two inches easily possible, waist on trousers, 38.5 inches with no additional possible, inseam, 31.5 inches with cuffs. I obtained this suit in a swap for a pair of Salvatore Ferragamo captoes, and if it had fit, I would be wearing this proudly. Let's call it $75 CONUS












Next, a staple navy suit by Brooks Brothers, this may offend some sensibilities as it is darted and has pleats, but it is in perfect condition and a steal at just $60 CONUS. Tagged a 44 Long, actual measurements are: pit-to-pit, 23 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32.5 inches; shoulder width, 20.5 inches; sleeves, 25.5 inches with another two inches possible; waist on trousers, 37.25 inches with another 1.5 inches possible, inseam 32. Trousers are cuffed.












Next up, a suit that needs some understanding and will give much love in return. This Southwick 3/2 sack, charcoal with narrow pinstripes, is from the way, way back machine--check the single button cuffs. There is a union label inside a breast pocket, not pictured, that puts this in the Mad Man-esque era. The lining needs some mending near the collar/shoulders, but nothing serious--if it were mine, I would leave it be. There is some smutz near one cuff, pictured, that will come off in a dry cleaning--if it does not, I will issue a refund including shipping charges. The most serious issue is some shiny wool on the back of the sleeves--the original owner obviously had a habit of resting his arms on a table/desk. Given that this is at the back of the sleeves and is not over a wide area, it is not noticeable, but nonetheless there. The fabric is of high quality and intact everywhere. Owing to the issues, this suit can be yours for just $25 CONUS. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 22.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; shoulder width, 18.5 inches; sleeve length, 26.5 inches with another 1.5 inches easily possible; waist on trousers (uncuffed), 35.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible; inseam, 31.75 inches with another three inches possible.


----------



## dkoernert

hookem12387 said:


> The one day I'm not on my computer Patrick posts EG's in my size? Clearly I need more computer time


No kidding, I'm sad I missed those.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Bills posted above are sold.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bernie Zack said:


> I would be grateful. Thank you, kind sir.


Here he is:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/thebasement101/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

though he seems to have raised his prices a bit (the exchange rate doesn't help either).
Contact him about combed shipping as well, I bough a handful of square from him and the shipping was marginally higher than a single one.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hooray for Patrick. I saw those, gulped hard, and went on about my business because they weren't my size. Hopefully, they fit the person who bought them because someone could have easily tripled or quadrupled their investment. Patrick will be living large in the afterlife...



dkoernert said:


> No kidding, I'm sad I missed those.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Made in Great Britain cashmere v-neck sweater. Outstanding condition
Gorgeous shade of blue
Tagged XL

Pit to Pit: 26
Length 29

$40 conus



















Ralph Lauren khaki cable-knit cashmere sweater. Outstanding condition
Tagged XL

Pit to Pit: 26
Length: 27.5

$36 conus



















Bills Khakis bd sportshirt. Made in USA
Tagged XL
Measures to 18 x 37

$24 conus



















Finally, two Corneliani spread collar dress shirts. Both are tagged 16.5 but have had shrinkage in the neck. Excellent condition on both. Made in Italy

Both measure to 15.75 x 35

$26 conus each; both for $45 conus

White w/brown check



















Blue with white and green stripe


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Brooks Brothers OCBD, non-iron, in 16.5x34--and much-sought-after pink. No stains, frays, odors, signs of wear, etc. Either pay BB a wheelbarrow of money or get this as-new shirt for just SOLD.












This pair of trousers would work very well with the above shirt. I purchased it many months ago thinking that the 36 tag on the waistband was an indicator of fit. Hah! While the tag says 36, the waist actually measures 34.5 inches (with the cuffed inseam measuring 28.5 inches), and those who have tried will verify that it is not a good idea to let out corduroy. And so these trousers are on the market. They are pleated, but don't let that stop you. The embroidery is exquisite--you will not find emblematic better executed anywhere. The maker is a mystery--tags say 36 (hah!) and made in USA and dry clean only, but are otherwise silent. The feel of the cloth is very, very nice--the original owner obviously paid attention to the dry-clean-only edict, which everyone should when dealing with high-end corduroy. These can be yours for just $18 CONUS, and that's a steal. I have corduroy trousers from BB, Orvis, and Ralph Lauren, including Purple Label, and these are as good as any and better than most. The first thumbnail best captures the color, which is best described as carmel.


----------



## AMProfessor

Two NWT Brooks Brothers ties. $30 each CONUS.

#1 (on the left) Green/red/yellow plaid. 3.5" wide, 100% wool.

#2 (on the right) Plaid/tartan. 100% silk, 3.25 inches wide.


----------



## Nico01

*10.5D Pebble Grain Longwings*

I have here a pair of tan pebble grain longwings, Penney Brand. No marked size that I can tell, but I'm an 11D and these just barely fit with thin socks, so I'd estimate them at a 10.5D. If you'd like extra assurance, PM me and I can get a 10.5D friend to try them. These are in excellent condition, the uppers look brand new. Moderate wear to the heel but still plenty of life in the sole. Color is fairly true to the photos; click through on any photo for extra-large images.

EDIT: Forgot to put in a price. $35 + shipping, and I'm open to trades ( 16.5x35 slim shirts, 34x32 pants, 11D shoes, 38R suits).


----------



## hookem12387

^^ price on the shoes? The look nice


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

They may say Penney, but I'm guessing they're made by Hanover, maybe Nettleton (not sure if Florsheim made shoes that were re-labeled, but if so, they could be re-labeled Imperials). Good looking shoes, for sure.


----------



## blue suede shoes

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> They may say Penney, but I'm guessing they're made by Hanover, maybe Nettleton (not sure if Florsheim made shoes that were re-labeled, but if so, they could be re-labeled Imperials). Good looking shoes, for sure.


I don't know about Hanover or Nettleton, but I do know that Florsheim made shoes for JCPenney and they were sold in the Penney catalogs under the Stafford (one of JCPenney's house labels) name. JC Penney may have sold them under other names, but the ones I bought were Stafford. They were very similiar or identical to the Florsheim Imperial, which was made in the US at that time, and were a well made shoe.

That seam on the side toward the rear of the long wing should be a clue as to which company made them.


----------



## CMDC

^I have a pair of Stafford labeled shoes like this. I think they are Florsheim also. Great shoes.


----------



## bigwordprof

*BB must iron 18-36 Slim Fit OCBDs*

I have 6 BB must iron OCBDs. All are 18-36 except the ecru which is 18-37. They are all slim fit, USA made, and have been worn less than 10 times. I have:

white
ecru
blue
pink
blue uni stripe
red uni stripe

I am looking for $175 shipped for the lot.


----------



## Nico01

hookem12387 said:


> ^^ price on the shoes? The look nice


Whoops, looks like I forgot to include a price. I think $35 + shipping (anybody have experience shipping shoes?) should be fair, and I'm open to trades: 16.5x35 slim shirts, 34x32 pants, 11D shoes, 38R suits.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That is a very fair price, in my opinion. In my experience, shipping for shoes runs about $15.



Nico01 said:


> Whoops, looks like I forgot to include a price. I think $35 + shipping (anybody have experience shipping shoes?) should be fair, and I'm open to trades: 16.5x35 slim shirts, 34x32 pants, 11D shoes, 38R suits.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A polo shirt from Brooks Brothers' Country Club line in extra large. Zero issues. $18 CONUS.












Another polo shirt from Pebble Beach Country Club (yeah, those guys) in large. This shirt, like the BB listed above, presents as new, with zero flaws or signs of wear. It has mother-of-pearl buttons and is made in USA. SOLD


----------



## Orgetorix

Two very nice BB sacks for someone in the 38-39R neighborhood. $70 each or $100 for both.

Awesome vintage Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack from the 50s or 60s. This is the "good" 346 line, needless to say. Perfect condition.

Tagged 38R
P2P 20.5"
BOC: 30"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24" +1.5"









   

Brooks Brothers Makers gray herringbone suit. 3/2 sack. Plain front pants.

Tagged 39R
P2P 20.5"
BOC 30"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Length: 23.75" +2.5"
Trouser waist: 32" +3" to let
Inseam: 27" +1" to let, plus 1.75" cuffs = 29.75" total possible inseam.


----------



## Pugin

Anybody have any Oxxfords for a 40 S ?


----------



## g3dahl

I have an Oxxford Onwentsia navy blazer here in 40 (non-metal buttons), but it's not short. BOC is 30.5", sleeves are 25". Probably not short enough, sorry.


----------



## conductor

All items are in excellent condition (well, maybe a tad rumpled) unless otherwise noted. 


Southwick in guncheck tweed. All small pics are enlargeable. 

Half lined, 3/2 roll, non-darted, center vent. Half canvassed. In great condition - no pulls, stains, etc.

pit to pit 21"
sleeve 25" + 2" to let
length 31"
shoulder 18.5"

Asking $45 shipped




















Southwick for Cuffs. USA made of imported fabric. Tagged 44 XL
100% - a very soft fabric. Brown and gray with subtle blue-gray. 
Center vent, fully lined and canvassed. No issues. Wool. Asking CLAIMED shipped, or best offer.

Pit to pit: 23.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" + 2"
Length BOC: 34"
Shoulder 20"











Sussex 3/2 sack blazer. This one has all of the trad features - including a hooked vent, and three patch pockets.
Very soft shoulders. Blue-green in color. Two buttons on the sleeve, lapped seams, etc. It has two issues - a tear in the rather interesting lining (pictured), and a moth bite (pictured on white background). The fabric is rough enough and in a simple basket weave pattern - this can be rewoven. Wool. Somebody pick this up and give it the TLC it needs. Appears to be custom made - no size or union tags. Just $20 to cover what I paid for it, shipping, a coffee in route to the post office, etc.

Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve: 24.5" + 2"
Length BOC: 31"
Shoulder 18"











JPress 3/2 sack blazer. Half lined, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Grey and brown herringbone, with very subtle green and red opposing stripes. Asking $65 shipped conus or best offer. Wool.

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25" + 2"
Length BOC: 32"
Shoulder 18.25"











Glaser Brothers for Harry Weinraub. This is an interesting one - Black cloth overlaid with a dark blue and gold plaid pattern. True sack construction, canvassed, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Half lined. Wool. Asking $40 shipped.

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25" + 2"
Length BOC: 32"
Shoulder 18.25"


----------



## drlivingston

Bullock & Jones leather and nylon braided belt. Marked 44" and measures 42.5" from base of buckle to center hole. It's a beautiful belt and it can be yours for $10 shipped CONUS.


----------



## hockeyinsider

This is a beautiful flannel Lauren Ralph Lauren 100% wool Glen plaid sport jacket with a purple overcheck. It's a 40-regular and is brand new, with tags. It has side vents and faux surgeon's cuffs.

$197, including shipping within the continental United States. Shipping outside the continental United States will incur an extra charge.

You can view photos at https://imageshack.us/g/1/9826265/


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have lots of clothing here for sale:

Photos: https://imageshack.us/g/1/9822248/ (shirts)

Photos: https://imageshack.us/g/1/9826149/ (jacket, pants and shirts)

Shirts
Polo Ralph Lauren, Lands' End, T.M. Lewin and Lacrosse. All of these shirts are in very good condition with no visible spots or stains. Each has been professionally laundered with no starch. I lost weight and need to sell what I have to buy new shirts. I'd like to sell as many as possible to the same buyer. I charge $7 shipping per shirt or $10 shipping (via Priority Mail within the continental United States) if you get four shirts. Please send me a private message, if interested. All T.M. Lewin shirts are $12. All Polo Ralph Lauren shirts are $15. Lands' End and Lacrosse shirts are $10. In terms of sizes: Polo Ralph Lauren shirts are classic fit size medium (15 1/2 neck and 32/33 sleeve). All of the T.M. Lewin shirts are slim-fit, 15 1/2 neck and either a 32 1/2 or 32/33 sleeve. Additionally, all T.M. Lewin shirts have either a St. James or Windsor collar. The Lands' End shirts are tailored-fit, 15 1/2 neck and 32 sleeve. Lacrosse shirt is 15 1/2 neck, 33 sleeve.

Pants
Polo Ralph Lauren blue corduroy, 5-pocket jean-style pants. Very good condition. 33 inch waist, 30 inch inseam. Asking $15.

Jacket
Is a casual, collegiate-style jacket in like new condition, size medium. Asking $12.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hey - O!

I've got a couple of last minute additions to my Etsy shop (I included the linen suit here as more of an interesting piece that anyone who's into vintage menswear should check out because it's really something special). Either way, here's the highlights:










^^^ MUSEUM QUALITY Vintage 1930s De Pinna 2 Piece White Linen Suit 38 R. Made in USA.










^^^ Here's a pair of RARE 1960s Repp Striped Trad / Ivy League SKINNY Neck Ties.










^^^ FULLY RESTORED Vintage Langrock of Princeton Gun Club Check Sack Jacket. 42 R. Made in USA.










^^^ RARE ORIGINAL Vintage BARACUTA G9 "Four Climes" Khaki Harrington Style Jacket M 40 / 42. Made in England.

As always, thanks for taking a look! Let me know if you have any questions or if there is anything I can help you with!

-M-


----------



## catside

Lat call on 41L brooks Brothers Golden Fleece flannel navy/stripes 3/2 sack suit. *Price reduced to $ 90*. Next stop eBay. You can always offer me to trade with your wares.

​


Last Call on Harris like new darted 48R. *Price reduced to $55*​


Press flannel suit is in now trade negotiations and not available at this time. Press glen plaid is gone.​​


----------



## Barnavelt

Typhoid that gun club check sack is exquisite. I've seen similar patterns on Bookster but they are few and far between. I hope it sells soon so I don't have to be tempted by it!


----------



## Dimitri

Has anyone got a brown sports jacket in the 36-36 range? I can maybe take bigger ones, too if the shoulders are around 17,5" or 18".


----------



## conductor

I have a Burberry London single breasted khaki color raincoat with a zip in lining for a woman. I'm not sure if anyone would like to pic this up for their wife - probably a size medium or small. If you are interested let me know and I'll send pics and measureless I wanted to give my friends on the exchange a chance before I head off to ebay.


----------



## fastfiat81

*LB Sheppard Hanovers PTB in 9D V-cleat and all.*

Found these in a thrift yesterday and could not leave them behind. Sadly they are one size too small and I know someone here would love to have them. The uppers are in great condition with wear on the soles and heels, but not toooo bad. More photos on my photobucket. $40 shipped in the US.

https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/fastfiat81/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Both of these items have been claimed. Thanks.



32rollandrock said:


> A Brooks Brothers OCBD, non-iron, in 16.5x34--and much-sought-after pink. No stains, frays, odors, signs of wear, etc. Either pay BB a wheelbarrow of money or get this as-new shirt for just SOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pair of trousers would work very well with the above shirt. I purchased it many months ago thinking that the 36 tag on the waistband was an indicator of fit. Hah! While the tag says 36, the waist actually measures 34.5 inches (with the cuffed inseam measuring 28.5 inches), and those who have tried will verify that it is not a good idea to let out corduroy. And so these trousers are on the market. They are pleated, but don't let that stop you. The embroidery is exquisite--you will not find emblematic better executed anywhere. The maker is a mystery--tags say 36 (hah!) and made in USA and dry clean only, but are otherwise silent. The feel of the cloth is very, very nice--the original owner obviously paid attention to the dry-clean-only edict, which everyone should when dealing with high-end corduroy. These can be yours for just SOLD, and that's a steal. I have corduroy trousers from BB, Orvis, and Ralph Lauren, including Purple Label, and these are as good as any and better than most. The first thumbnail best captures the color, which is best described as carmel.


----------



## CMDC

Many thanks to drlivingston for his tie bonanza over on the Sales Forum. A fantastic person to do business with. Fast shipping and great packaging.


----------



## ATL

Oh, me. This does not fit! It's sooo sweet, though.

I've been told by the seller that I should go ahead and try to sell it. So .... anyone? Accepting offers.

J Press Presstige cashmere, mohair, wool tweed. Undarted, 3-2 button, hook vent, 3 button cuffs.

Bad pics of me wearing it are here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1336182#post1336182

shoulder to shoulder 18 inches
shoulder to cuff is 23 inches
pit to pit is 20 inches
chest is 20 inches 
boc is 27 inches (yeah, that's the part that got me too)


----------



## CMDC

Orvis navy hopsack blazer. Outstanding condition. Made in USA
3/2 darted. Fully lined. 2 patch pockets
Tagged 46R

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25 +2

$46 conus



















Brooks Brothers charcoal flannel pants. Made in Canada
Reverse pleat, cuffed
35 waist x 33 inseam

$30 conus



















Green Mountain Threadworks Shetland. Made in Scotland
Charcoal w/burgundy and rust highlights
Tagged M
Pit to Pit: 19
Length: 27

$26 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROPS

Florsheim Imperial LWB 8.5 E









$42 shipped CONUS

Ties









Ties 1, 3, and 6 are all gone. 
$8 for one, $14 for two, $20 for three, take all five remaining for $29

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, great roll, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$15* each or offer.


----------



## Orgetorix

Updates on items for sale:



Orgetorix said:


> Awesome vintage Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack from the 50s or 60s. This is the "good" 346 line, needless to say. Perfect condition. *SOLD*
> 
> Tagged 38R
> P2P 20.5"
> BOC: 30"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 24" +1.5"
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0829.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0830.jpg https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0832.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0831.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0833.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers gray herringbone suit. 3/2 sack. Plain front pants. *SOLD*
> 
> Tagged 39R
> P2P 20.5"
> BOC 30"
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Length: 23.75" +2.5"
> Trouser waist 32" +3" waist
> Inseam: 27" +1" +1.75" cuffs.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums...63/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0834.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0838.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0836.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0839.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For Sale 10-21-12/IMG_0837.jpg
> 
> Gray herringbone Southwick sack suit, approximately 41R. Nice 3-season fabric. Flat front pants, no cuffs. *SOLD*
> P2P: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.25"
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
> Trouser waist: 34" +3.5"
> Inseam: 28.5" +2.5"
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 10-20-12/IMG_0826.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 10-20-12/?actionIMG_0827.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 10-20-12/IMG_0828.jpg
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Fair Isle sweater vest, wool/alpaca/camel blend. Tagged XL, 23" P2P *$50 OBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis M2 (flat front). NWOT, never hemmed. 34 waist. *SOLD*
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 10-20-12/IMG_0813.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 10-20-12/IMG_0814.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 10-20-12/IMG_0815.jpg
> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 10-20-12/IMG_0816.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers Irish linen sport shirt, tagged large, 16x34, 25" P2P - *$20 OBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD, 16x33, 24.5" P2P - *SOLD*
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/IMG_0782.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/IMG_0783.jpg
> 
> Recent Hickey Freeman sportcoat, 42L - *SOLD*
> 
> P2P: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Length: 32.5"
> Sleeves: 25.5 +3"
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/IMG_0784.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/IMG_0785.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/IMG_0786.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/IMG_0787.jpg


----------



## mikeh

I'll bump this again since the weather is cooling off. Frankly I can't believe that no one has yet wanted a gray 3/2 sack suit from Southwick, one of the best makers of the era. Great weight for fall, winter or early spring, herringbone, moderately heavy. This is a fabulous suit, if it were a 40R, I'd wear it tomorrow! $65, or I'm wide open to trades.

Southwick Herringbone Charcoal suit from Roger Stevens, one of the nicer men's shops in town. It seems to be a little in between measurements, but I'd guess it as a 46L? It's definitely a long, but if you're between a 44 and 48, I'd say take a look at the measurements and see if it is you.

Undarted three button roll 2, single vented. Not super heavy, but not exactly summerweight either. Trousers are flat front, cuffed. Cool little pocket in the waistband. It is just a shade darker than in the pics.

It has been worn but it hasn't been worn as much as the others the guy left at GW. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to reunite the identical fabric navy suit coat with its pants. All these thumbnails click through to full size pics.








   
Measurements 
PTP 24.5
SHD 19.25
BOC 32.25
SLV 25.5
W 18.75
Ins 32.5
Available, especially for trade. Ideally, I'd like to add a staple suit, or any suit. Doesn't have to be trad, just needs to fit well and be servicable. Failing that, make me and offe (cash or trade), I'm more than happy to consider, and won't be offended. C'mon, you know you want some Southwick!

My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)


----------



## conductor

Size 16/32 BB - button down in like-new condition.
$28 shipped conus


----------



## rabidawg

rabidawg said:


> Carhartt double-front work dungaree. Size 32x28, and measure true to size. Made in the USA. Brand new with tags. Standard Carhartt color. The first picture is truest to color. One small spot near the hem that I believe will wash out and a small pull near the left pocket, both pictured. $35 CONUS, or trade for a similar pair in 34x30 (pre-owned is fine, as long as they are in decent shape and made in the U.S.).


Now $30 CONUS or trade (either my request above or anything else interesting).


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS!!!!!*



leisureclass said:


> Fall Extravaganza!! Viyella, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, Lands End!
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/photo1km.jpg/
> Lands End Shetland Argyle Cardigan Vest - Made in England
> Tagged Size Large
> Measures: 18" Shoulders, 23.5" Chest, 26" Length
> Asking 40$ Shipped CONUS
> *NOW $37 OBO*
> 
> 2)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/photo5ec.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/photo4oi.jpg/
> Brooks Brothers Tattersall OCBD - Made in USA
> Desirable older label
> Tagged 16.5/34
> Measures: 19.5" shoulders, 26" Chest, Sleeves measure true
> Asking 35$ Shipped CONUS
> *NOW $32 OBO*
> 
> 3)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/photo3fag.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/viyella2.jpg/
> Viyella Flannel 80% Cotton 20% Wool - Made in USA
> Awesome autumnal color scheme - Tagged size Large
> Measures: 19.75" Shoulders, 25" Chest, 34" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> Asking 40$ Shipped CONUS
> *NOW $37 OBO*
> 
> 4)
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/photo6hn.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/photo7tr.jpg/
> Classic LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt - Tagged 15
> Rare small size and non-ridiculous collar! Made in USA!
> Measures: 17.75" Shoulders, 22" Chest, 32" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> Asking 30$ Shipped CONUS
> *NOW $27 OBO*
> 
> As always, PM me with interest, offers, questions. Discounts for more than one purchase. Thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS ON EVERYTHING, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Classic BARNSTORMER Leather Jacket--MADE IN THE USA! Possibly UNWORN! *

*CLASSIC BARNSTORMER LEATHER JACKET!*


















​
This is absolutely terrific! Made in the USA, this had two deep front handwarmer pockets lined in cotton drill, with the sleeves being lined in what appears to be thick acetate for ease of wear. The classic oversized collar can be flipped up and fastened up with a throat latch from a leather strap that fastens to a leather button on the underside of the opposite collar. This is also lined in heavy shearling-type material (which might well be shearling, even though it is not marked as such... or it might not, but it's not obviously artificial fleece) which makes it exceptioanlly warm and comfortable. The sleeves do NOT have storm cuffs--a major plus in my view, as I dislike these--and the front buttons are all classic leather-clad football buttons, oversized for ease of fastening when cold. The buttonholes are lined in leather on the underside for strength. The collar is listed as "Savage Pine", whatever that might be.

This jacket was Made In the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It might well be unworn--it still carries the original inspection ticket in one of the front pockets, identifying by name the inspector who examined it before it left the factory.

This fantastic jacket is a steal at* just $65, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--and so are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33

       


*2) LL Bean "Flying Tigers" Leather Jacket. Made in the USA. The Iconic Trad Leather Jacket! Sz. 40L.
*
*"FLYING TIGERS" LEATHER JACKET By LL BEAN!

NOTE: This is the OLD SCHOOL version--Made in the USA and Properly Sized!*

















​
This is absolutely wonderful--and becoming increasingly rare! To be sure, Bean still sell Flying Tigers jackets, and they're still getting great reviews, but the current version is "Imported" rather than Made in the USA, and comes in S, M, L and so on, rather than being properly sized. This is one of the Old School jackets--Made in the USA and properly sized. PLUS, the back of this jacket is made from ONE PIECE of goatskin, unlike many other jackets (including some current FT's) that are multiple-piece backs.

Designed after the jackets worn by WWII pilots, this "Flying Tigers" jacket was Made in the USA. The leather is supple, soft goatskin, which will remain supple even in sub-zero temperatures. The jacket has a thinsulate lining for warmth, storm cuffs, and fully functional collar snaps. It also features two front patch pockets with snap flaps. It has a single interior pocket. The zip is strong, sturdy, and moves fluidly.

This jacket is in excellent condition, the sole flaw being a circular mark on one pocket--possibly from a tin stored inside? This will give you *decades* of warm, stylish wear!

Sized a generous 40L, this could also work for a 42.

*Asking just $100, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, as are International inquiries. *

If you'd like a Flying Tigers jacket, grab this if it's your size--you're unlikely to see another at this price!

     

*3) CLASSIC Chesterfield Overcoat with Velvet Collar! Claimed!
*

​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining jackets!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent. and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Canali sports jacket--fully canvassed, fully lined, twin vents!*

This is beautiful--and I say this as someone who doesn't usually appreciate Italian tailoring as much as it deserves! This lovely Canali is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is cut from a cloth that's 51/49 silk and wool, making it wonderfully light with a lovely hand and drape. The lining is bemberg--another large plus! Made in Italy, the jacket is darted, and has a lovely lapel roll on its standard two-button front. It features a twin vent, and pick stitching on the lapels and down the front closure, as well as elsewhere. This is a truly beautiful jacket that only has one very minor flaw--two small puled threads on the left lapel, which blend in to the fabric. Otherwise, this is in excellent, possibly unworn condition, with the two lower front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a EU 50L (US 40L), this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










      

*3) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $30, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*4) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack i sa trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $20, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*5) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*6) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










    

*
7) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket. c.42R. *

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name and is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










   

*8) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a heathery light tobacco colour. *(Please do see my close-ups of the cuffs for a better idea of its beauty--my pictures don't do it justice at all!)* It is fully canvassed. It features three button cuffs and the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket was Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most undervalued of the major traditional USA clothiers, in my view--for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton menswear shops. (Now, alas, gone.) This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29










    

*9) ORVIS Made in the USA Glen Plaid Tweed. Half-Canvassed, zipped security pocket.  
*
Claimed!


----------



## Orgetorix

Someone should jump on mikeh's Southwick. I have the same suit and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Made in Great Britain cashmere v-neck sweater. Outstanding condition
> Gorgeous shade of blue
> Tagged XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26
> Length 29
> 
> *$36 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis bd sportshirt. Made in USA
> Tagged XL
> Measures to 18 x 37
> 
> *$21 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, two Corneliani spread collar dress shirts. Both are tagged 16.5 but have had shrinkage in the neck. Excellent condition on both. Made in Italy
> 
> Both measure to 15.75 x 35
> 
> *$21 conus each; both for $35 conus*
> 
> White w/brown check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue with white and green stripe


----------



## nohio

*Made In The USA - LL Bean Virgin Lambswool Cardigan - Navy - Size L - $25
*100% Virgin Lambswool
Leather Buttons
Size Large

Measurments:
(Note: Sweaters are very difficult to measure accurately, so these should be viewed as a rough guideline)
Raglan sleeve (measured from center of collar to end of unrolled sleeve): 39"
Chest: 23"
Length (from bottom of collar): 27"

Free of holes or snags. Stored folded. Hanger was only used to take pictures.


----------



## conductor

Bean boots size 9m - great shape - looks to have been worn only a few times.
Compare to $79 from the maker. Just $40 from me - shipping included.
Please see the LLBean website for important sizing info regarding this item.


----------



## mikeh

Orgetorix said:


> Someone should jump on mikeh's Southwick. I have the same suit and it's one of my favorites.


No kidding (and thanks for the props), it is a nice suit.

Maybe everyone is holding off because this one is a hair too big, or they just want a tweed SC. At some point I've got to take pictures, but I found a grey/black (or grey/dark grey) herringbone tweed, Brooks Brothers Makers undarted sack with patch pockets the other day. It needs a little love, but will be a great workhorse absolute staple for someone. I'll add pics when I have a chance to take some good ones, but the measurements are
PTP 23.5
SHD 19.75
SLV 25.5
BOC 31.5
W 22.5
It will probably be best if you want to shorten the sleeves just a bit, as there is some damage on the end of the cuff. It will disappear into irrelevance if you shorten by a quarter inch. I'll post pics later, or if someone is very interested, I can just send them directly.


----------



## Hardiw1

Some drops on remaining items, and addition of a jacket.
Offers welcome on all items.



Hardiw1 said:


> JAB 3/2 tweed - sack with nice specks of color
> Excellent condition
> 2 patch pockets
> 
> p2p: 24
> Waist: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length boc: 32
> 
> $30 shipped





Hardiw1 said:


> Pringle cardigan vest
> Dark navy, Excellent condition
> $20 shipped
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 19.5
> p2p: 27
> Length: 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End - 2 button sack
> Wonderful fall check with tan, brown, red, blue, and gold
> Like new, probably never worn. Still has all inspection tags in pockets and front pockets sewn shut.
> Tagged: 44R
> $30 shipped
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 20
> p2p: 23.75
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faconnable 3/2 sack
> Like new, still has fabric swatch and buttons in pockets. Likely unworn.
> Top button that is rolled back has fallen off, but is in a pocket
> Wonderful check for fall with red, hunter green, tan, and brown
> Tagged: S
> Suede elbow patches, Throat latch, dual vent
> $30 shipped
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder: 20
> p2p: 22.75
> Sleeve: 22
> Length: 29.75





Hardiw1 said:


> LE Harris Tweed 2B darted
> $25 shipped
> 
> Shoulder:19.25
> p2p:23
> Waist:21.75
> Sleeve:23.5R 22.5L
> Length:29.75


Corbin 3/2 sack
Nice fall check
SOLD

P2P: 24
Waist: 22.5
Shoulder: 20
Length boc: 32
Sleeve: 26


----------



## Pgolden

I have 5 L crewneck sweaters for sale, all of them freshly cleaned and in wonderful shape: 2 are J Press shaggy dogs, one light brown, the other pink. And the other 3 are from the Andover Shop--natural, dark gray, and red. I will give you a great price for the lot!


----------



## johnnylaw

Blank


----------



## DavidW

Incredible timing by Pgolden-I have 5 Medium sweaters. Not all totally trad, but all mine and not thrifted, I just don't wear them. All in good condition. Prices below, shipped CONUS but a great deal for the whole lot.

Pringle cable crewneck, navy blue lambswool. $20.









Grant Thomas v-neck, light blue cashmere. $20.









Polo Ralph Lauren v-neck, dark gray lambswool. $20.









Polo Ralph Lauren polo style with chest pocket and tennis tails, dark green cashmere. This is a ridiculously expensive sweater, but I had a snag on the underside of the collar fixed by a professional re-weaver, not noticeable, but I know it's there, so $25.









Valentino v-neck, burgundy merino. I don't think I ever wore it (still has tissue paper in folds). $18.


----------



## DavidW

One more thing: Hickey Freeman Covert Topcoat, Olive Green, 38s. Beautiful fabric, very good outside, but lining getting worn in a few places. $70 conus.

Shoulder: 18 1/2; Pit to Pit: 22; Sleeve: 22; Length BOC: 44


----------



## straw sandals

I'm waiting for the third shoe to drop and for someone to list a lot of small sweaters.

(wait, shoes come in sets of two?)

:sigh:


----------



## Barnavelt

For those tweed completists who now have hanging in their closets every shade of blue, gray, and brown tweed, I humbly offer this lovely 3/2 roll undarted sack fashioned in very handsome green tweed fabric. Sadly there is no label indicating who is responsible for this incredible tweed but I "looked for the union label" and see it was proudly Made in USA.

Partially lined with very nice seam work inside, hook vent, well taken care of. Two button cuff.

Shoulders seam to seam; 18.5 inches
Chest pit to pit; 23 inches
Waist at #2 button; 22 inches
Sleeves seam to cuff; 24 inches
Length collar seam to bottom; 30 inches

Asking *Sold pending payment*


----------



## dkoernert

Couple of summer bows I am getting rid of, neither have been worn more than once. Both by The Cordial Churchman, SOLD pending payment:


































Also have this BB. In good condition, with a little knot memory, but otherwise nice. Asking $12 CONUS:


















Finally, I figured I'd put this up here before I put it on the 'Bay. A nice H. Freeman 2 piece herringbone tweed suit. This suit is in FANTASTIC condition. Given its age it is flawless. Its a 3/2, unfortunately darted, single vent, with pleated trousers that are cuffed and lined to the knee.Tagged a 42 this measures:
P2p: 22.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 30.5
Waist: 17.5 with an inch or so to let
Inseam: 28 with 2 inch cuffs. 
Asking $60 CONUS

































If there is any interest, I can put up larger pics. Didn't realize the thumbs werent clickable.


----------



## catside

Pgolden said:


> I have 5 L crewneck sweaters for sale, all of them freshly cleaned and in wonderful shape: 2 are J Press shaggy dogs, one light brown, the other pink. And the other 3 are from the Andover Shop--natural, dark gray, and red. I will give you a great price for the lot!


Pics?


----------



## salgy

Pgolden said:


> I have 5 L crewneck sweaters for sale, all of them freshly cleaned and in wonderful shape: 2 are J Press shaggy dogs, one light brown, the other pink. And the other 3 are from the Andover Shop--natural, dark gray, and red. I will give you a great price for the lot!


pics & price?


----------



## Barnavelt

This is one for our big boned trad brethren. A (warranted to be a...) Pendelton tweed, suitable for thrashing about in the woods of the Great Northwest or dragging down a grizzly bear with nothing but a can opener and.. well, this jacket. Appears to have been sparingly worn, nice condition.

Darted front, two flap patch pockets, leather wrapped buttons, full lining, elbow patches, action back with single vent. 2 button front. Size tag says 56.

Shoulders seam to seam; 22 inches
Chest pit to pit; 28 inches
Waist at #2 button; 26.5 inches
Sleeves seam to cuff; 24 inches
Length collar seam to bottom; 32 inches

Asking $45.00 CONUS (this will require the bigger box for shipping)


----------



## ATL

Amazing J. Press Presstige Donegal Tweed 3-2 sack
Cashmere/Mohair/Wool blend
39 S

$175 or offer

shoulder to shoulder 18 inches
shoulder to cuff is 23 inches
pit to pit is 20 inches
chest is 20 inches 
boc is 27 inches (yeah, that's the part that got me too) 











There's a slight pull on the back of one of the sleeves that's only visible up close


----------



## nohio

Sold.



nohio said:


> *Made In The USA - LL Bean Virgin Lambswool Cardigan - Navy - Size L - $25
> *100% Virgin Lambswool
> Leather Buttons
> Size Large


----------



## ATL

Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Suit. 3-2. Tagged 43 R. Flat front, cuffed trousers.

Hand tailoring everywhere. This thing is awesome! It's a wool blend of sorts; it feels very substantial, almost verging on flannel. 

p2p: 23
sleeve: 24 1/2 (1 inch to let out)
shoulder: 19 3/4
length: 32

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 30 w/ 1 1/2 cuff

$175 or best offer


----------



## hockeyinsider

Made in England Bookster red/green tweed jacket; 40-short, 100% wool, 2-button, side vents, ticket pocket, hacking pocket. Like new condition. I measured 21" chest, 18.5" shoulders and 30" length. $100.

If you're interested, please send me a private message. Please note that the prices do not include shipping-and-handling, which will be $8 within the continental United States. If you're outside the continental United States, shipping-and-handling will likely be more.


----------



## dexconstruct

*J. Press Pressidential Gray Pinstripe Sack Suit 44R - $150 shipped *

Beautiful 3/2 sack from J. press, in nearly perfect condition. This one was made in the USA and features a gray and blue stripes on a gray background. It has 4 button cuffs. The suit is UNVENTED, but it looks like it should be possible for a tailor to open the vent back up. Pants are flat front and cuffed.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.25
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 25 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31

Waist: 19 + .5
Inseam: 31.5


----------



## Orgetorix

^ 90% sure that had a center vent that the owner had sewn shut. Some guys, especially ones with prominent, uh, glutes, prefer not to have their vents gaping. A tailor _should_ be able to reopen it as long as it was just sewn up and the overlap wasn't cut away.


----------



## TweedyDon

Orgetorix said:


> ^ 90% sure that had a center vent that the owner had sewn shut. Some guys, especially ones with prominent, uh, glutes, prefer not to have their vents gaping. A tailor _should_ be able to reopen it as long as it was just sewn up and the overlap wasn't cut away.


That's right--from the pictures it's clear that the jacket was originally vented!


----------



## drlivingston

It doesn't look like it would be too hard to reopen. The "tailor" appears to have overlapped the flaps and simply sewn them together. Anyway, it's a nice article of clothing.


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

One more ditch effort to see if anyone has a corduroy sack jacket in size 41 or 42R they might be willing to part with.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS!!! UPDATES!!!
*


leisureclass said:


> Fall Extravaganza!! Viyella, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, Lands End!
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/photo1km.jpg/
> Lands End Shetland Argyle Cardigan Vest - Made in England
> Tagged Size Large
> Measures: 18" Shoulders, 23.5" Chest, 26" Length
> *Asking 33$* Shipped CONUS
> 
> 2) *SOLD! Thanks!*
> 
> 3)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/photo3fag.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/viyella2.jpg/
> Viyella Flannel 80% Cotton 20% Wool - Made in USA
> Awesome autumnal color scheme - Tagged size Large
> Measures: 19.75" Shoulders, 25" Chest, 34" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> *Asking $33* Shipped CONUS
> 
> 4)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/photo6hn.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/photo7tr.jpg/
> Classic LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt - Tagged 15
> Rare small size and non-ridiculous collar! Made in USA!
> Measures: 17.75" Shoulders, 22" Chest, 32" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> *Asking $24* Shipped CONUS
> 
> As always, PM me with interest, offers, questions. Discounts for more than one purchase. Thanks


----------



## knucklehead

I just received some great ties at even greater prices from our friend Art Vandalay. Thanks Art!


----------



## maximar

*AE Patriot / Alden LHS equivalent in burgundy shell cordovan - brand new*







At the sales forum. It's sweet but not my size 
I need to get wide width. Asking $450.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?120065-Allen-Edmonds-Patriot-penny-loafer-Alden-LHS-986-equivalent-color-9-burgundy-shell-cordovan&p=1337212#post1337212


----------



## ATL

WHAMMY:

39 R







But ...



What do you guys think it would cost to repair this?


----------



## dexconstruct

Thanks for the input gentlemen, I haven't seen a sewn up vent. I'm pretty sure that it could be opened pretty easily. I updated my post to reflect that.


----------



## conductor

B10.5 D AE Byron. In good shape, they could just use a shine. CLAIMED


----------



## conductor

All items are in excellent condition (well, maybe a tad rumpled) unless otherwise noted. 


DROPS

Southwick in guncheck tweed. All small pics are enlargeable. 

Half lined, 3/2 roll, non-darted, center vent. Half canvassed. In great condition - no pulls, stains, etc.

pit to pit 21"
sleeve 25" + 2" to let
length 31"
shoulder 18.5"

Asking $40 shipped




















Sussex 3/2 sack blazer. This one has all of the trad features - including a hooked vent, and three patch pockets.
Very soft shoulders. Blue-green in color. Two buttons on the sleeve, lapped seams, etc. It has two issues - a tear in the rather interesting lining (pictured), and a moth bite (pictured on white background). The fabric is rough enough and in a simple basket weave pattern - this can be rewoven. Wool. Somebody pick this up and give it the TLC it needs. Appears to be custom made - no size or union tags. Just $20 to cover what I paid for it, shipping, a coffee in route to the post office, etc. 

Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve: 24.5" + 2"
Length BOC: 31"
Shoulder 18"











JPress 3/2 sack blazer. Half lined, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Grey and brown herringbone, with very subtle green and red opposing stripes. Asking $55 shipped conus or best offer. Wool. 

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25" + 2"
Length BOC: 32"
Shoulder 18.25"











Glaser Brothers for Harry Weinraub. This is an interesting one - Black cloth overlaid with a dark blue and gold plaid pattern. True sack construction, canvassed, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Half lined. Wool. Asking $35 shipped. 

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25" + 2"
Length BOC: 32"
Shoulder 18.25"


----------



## drlivingston

*Brooks Brothers Plaid and Mercury Super 120's Jackets*

I want to apologize in advance for not knowing how to insert thumbnail images. I am only able to use one size of image. I am selling two jackets, a Brooks Brothers plaid and a Mercury Super 120's. Both are in great condition and are only *$30 each shipped CONUS.*
1) Brooks Brothers plaid, two-button, single-vent, 100% cotton, tagged 44 Regular.
SOLD

2) Mercury, Super 120's, double-vent, fully-canvassed, fully-lined, working cuffs, custom made (no indicated size.)
Chest-----23
Shoulder--20-1/4
BOC------31-1/2
Sleeve----25


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> I want to apologize in advance for not knowing how to insert thumbnail images. I am only able to use one size of image.


Here you go. I posted these instructions a few hundred pages ago, so it's easy to bump them back up:



Orgetorix said:


> Since you're using Photobucket, it's easy. For each of your pictures there should be about five links, each with a different version of the URL - direct link, IMG code, HTML, etc. One of those should be forum code for posting a thumbnail. If you don't have that option, go to Account Settings-->Album Settings and check the box next to IMG Thumb. Save the changes, and the thumbnail option should appear for each of the pictures in your album.
> 
> Pro tip: If you want your thumbs to just link to the picture itself, and not your Photobucket album, delete this section from the URL:
> *?action=view¤t=*
> 
> [URL=https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/?action=view¤t=0216011210.jpg][IMG]https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/th_0216011210.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Orgetorix

This coat is lovely, but it's a bit small for me. It's a heavy, heavy wool twill in a greenish tan, very similar to a British Warm coat or a double-breasted covert coat. Made for Saks Fifth Avenue, very high quality. Huge horn buttons on the front. It's in great condition; the lining near the vent needs to be restitched but the material isn't torn at all.

$75 OBO CONUS.

It's tagged 38R and would work for a standard 38R to wear over a jacket. Someone up to a 40R could also probably wear it with just a shirt or slim sweater underneath.
P2P: 21.5"
BOC: 39.5"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.25" +1" to let down


----------



## DavidW

*Updates*


DavidW said:


> Incredible timing by Pgolden-I have 5 Medium sweaters. Not all totally trad, but all mine and not thrifted, I just don't wear them. All in good condition. Prices below, shipped CONUS but a great deal for the whole lot.
> 
> Pringle cable crewneck, navy blue lambswool. *Sold*.
> 
> Grant Thomas v-neck, light blue cashmere. *Sold*.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren v-neck, dark gray lambswool. $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren polo style with chest pocket and tennis tails, dark green cashmere. This is a ridiculously expensive sweater, but I had a snag on the underside of the collar fixed by a professional re-weaver, not noticeable, but I know it's there, so $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino v-neck, burgundy merino. I don't think I ever wore it (still has tissue paper in folds). *Sold*.


----------



## benjclark

Soooo tempted. Dang. Where would I wear it? Who cares! Ugh. :crazy:



drlivingston said:


>


----------



## Orgetorix

Great Polo Ralph Lauren jacket made of tweed hand-loomed in Ireland. Made in USA. 3-roll-2 button stance, slanted hacking pockets, side vents, working throat latch. Great coat in excellent condition.

$75 OBO, including shipping in CONUS.

No tagged size, but measures to about 40/41R.
P2P: 21.5" (43")
Shoulders: 19.5"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25.5" + 1.5" to let down


----------



## Titus_A

Sadly, this is hopeless. You should simply dispose of the jacket by sending it to me.



ATL said:


> WHAMMY:
> 
> 39 R
> 
> But ...
> 
> What do you guys think it would cost to repair this?


(_I am, of course, joking: I have no clue if that can be fixed._)


----------



## conductor

The LLBean boots for the previous page are claimed.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I've got a pair of Dack's longwings, size 10.5D, which I'm probably going to sell. Brand new, never worn. Made by Cheaney in the UK. I broke my cardinal rule and ordered black. I hate black.

Interested parties contact me via forum message. Thanks.


----------



## firedancer

^ I feel ya Dr! I have a pair of Deadstock USA J&M longwings that have never been worn for the same reason.


----------



## CMDC

All items are in excellent condition. No flaws.

JPress 3/2 sack sportcoat. 
Cream-ish/khaki w/multicolor striping
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25

$55 conus




























JPress 3/2 tweed sack sportcoat
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25

$55 conus




























Brooks Brothers burgundy lambswool sweater vest
Size L
Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 27

$24 conus



















LLBean Made in Ireland Fisherman's Sweater
Size M
Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 27.5

$26 conus


----------



## catside

*Folks*,
If you measure 54 R in Brooks Brothers I have a recent, standard, and classic 3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets and Loro Piana wool material. PM me for pics and measures. Will give you a deal, need to empty thrift stash.
Best Regards


----------



## hockeyinsider

hockeyinsider said:


> I have lots of clothing here for sale:
> 
> Photos: https://imageshack.us/g/1/9822248/ (shirts)
> 
> Photos: https://imageshack.us/g/1/9826149/ (jacket, pants and shirts)
> 
> Shirts
> Polo Ralph Lauren, Lands' End, T.M. Lewin and Lacrosse. All of these shirts are in very good condition with no visible spots or stains. Each has been professionally laundered with no starch. I lost weight and need to sell what I have to buy new shirts. I'd like to sell as many as possible to the same buyer. I charge $7 shipping per shirt or $10 shipping (via Priority Mail within the continental United States) if you get four shirts. Please send me a private message, if interested. All T.M. Lewin shirts are $12. All Polo Ralph Lauren shirts are $15. Lands' End and Lacrosse shirts are $10. In terms of sizes: Polo Ralph Lauren shirts are classic fit size medium (15 1/2 neck and 32/33 sleeve). All of the T.M. Lewin shirts are slim-fit, 15 1/2 neck and either a 32 1/2 or 32/33 sleeve. Additionally, all T.M. Lewin shirts have either a St. James or Windsor collar. The Lands' End shirts are tailored-fit, 15 1/2 neck and 32 sleeve. Lacrosse shirt is 15 1/2 neck, 33 sleeve.
> 
> Pants
> Polo Ralph Lauren blue corduroy, 5-pocket jean-style pants. Very good condition. 33 inch waist, 30 inch inseam. Asking $15.
> 
> Jacket
> Is a casual, collegiate-style jacket in like new condition, size medium. Asking $12. REDUCED to $10 on 10/27/2012


These are still available.


----------



## hockeyinsider

40-short Jack Victor 100% wool (super 110s) pinstripe suit. Side vents. Half-canvassed. Three buttons. Pants are 34-inch waist/30-inch inseam with cuffs and pleats. Made in Canada. Very good condition. Asking $40. As always, the buyer is responsible for shipping-and-handling, which should be approximately $12 for Priority Mail within the continental United States. If you're interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## Barnavelt

If anyone has in their possession a 3/2 sack navy blazer of nice vintage quality in size 42L I would be most interested. Brass buttons appreciated. 

Sleeves 26 inches (or with enough material to make it so)
Length 32
Shoulder 19


----------



## Titus_A

I don't normally post to this effect, but if anyone is looking to unload a pair of 10.5D rubber-soled bluchers, the sort suitable for pairing with khakis or cords, I would be interesting in entertaining offers.


----------



## ATL

Anyone want some black Alden Footbalance wingtips in awesome condition? Size is 6.5 E, though. (If you wear a 7.5-8, these might actually work for you).

What about 70s Hanover shells? 10 D.


----------



## Christophe

Titus_A said:


> I don't normally post to this effect, but if anyone is looking to unload a pair of 10.5D rubber-soled bluchers, the sort suitable for pairing with khakis or cords, I would be interesting in entertaining offers.


I PMed you, I may have what you're looking for.


----------



## CMDC

^ATL, why couldn't you have made those #8 shells a 10.5???


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

You might be trading those for sushi, if you know what I mean.


----------



## CMDC

Another haul today. On my circuit all I came away with for myself was a Burberry tie and a surcingle belt. That's it. Everything else is for you and everything is in excellent condition...

New with tags Doogan of Donegal Irish Fisherman's Sweater
Made in Ireland
Tagged L
Kind of a light greyish khaki

Pit to Pit: 25.5
Length: 28

$38 conus



















LLBean made in Scotland lambswool sweater
Tagged L
Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 28

$26 conus



















These babies were all hanging right next to each other. 4 Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd's. These have had minimal wear. Full life left in 'em.

17 x 34

$24 conus each. If someone wants to do a deal for multiples so they don't need to buy these for a while, I'm happy to do so.



















JPress bd dress shirt in a very faint pink
16.5 x 35
*SOLD*



















2 Troy Shirtmakers Guild pinpoint forward point dress shirts. 
These have the same pattern except that one has blue striping; the other green
Both measure 15 x 33

$25 conus each; both for $42




























Paul Stuart rust colored narrow wale corduroy shirt w/button flap pocket
Tagged L
Measures to 16 x 34

$24 conus



















Lacoste made in France polo
This is clearly unworn--new w/o tags condition
Size 7 / L

*SOLD*



















Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys in dark bottle green
Very little wear
34 x 34
Flat front, no cuff

$26 conus



















Foxford made in Ireland lambswool scarf
$16 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

A vintage Brooks Brothers sweater, size 44, knit in Scotland. Fabulous condition in a superb rich green tone. Color is best captured in close-up shot. Really tempted to keep this one, but I have too many sweaters. $30 CONUS












This vintage Lands End rib-knit sweater in large was made in England and is seriously heavy. Perfect for the coming cold. Zero issues--this presents as brand new. Color best captured in large picture and close-up. $25 CONUS.












These Weejuns look to have been worn once. That's right, once. The heels exhibit no wear whatsoever and the leather soles are barely scuffed. These are 9D. $30 CONUS












A trucker jacket from Levi's in size 46. This jacket was made in Canada and is in pristine condition. $25 CONUS












These longwings by Bostonian are brand new. Vibram sole, no country of manufacture indicated, size 8.5 D. Perfect for inclement weather or those on a budget, and you can't beat the price at just $25 CONUS. Shoe trees not included.












Some teasers--details and measurements on these sport coats will be provided as soon as time allows, hopefully tomorrow...

A spectacular 3/2 sack by Tweeds and Weeds for Norman Hilton. If memory serves, this is tagged 42R:












A Pendleton tweed in 44 with patch elbows and double-bellowed back:












I really love this one, a Corbin that appears never worn (and all pockets are still basted shut). I'm guessing a 42R, but measurements soon. My photos are terrible--the blue isn't as prominent as it appears, but my gosh, the color combination is just amazing. I'm guessing I'll have to shoot in natural light to get it right.


----------



## drlivingston

How tweed it is!! It can be yours for $25 shipped CONUS.
Harris Tweed for Stafford. 2-button, center vent. No size tag. No visible defects
Chest-----21-1/2
Shoulder--18
BOC------30-1/2
Sleeve----24-1/2


----------



## ballmouse

I have 3 cashmere sweaters that are a tad too big for me, so I'm selling them here for $40 each with free shipping in CONUS. These are really nice, soft sweaters and had they fit me right, I'd be keeping them along with my other vintage Scottish (e.g. McGeorge, Alan Paine, etc.) sweaters.

*1) Brooks Brothers Green Sweater. Size Small.*
100% Cashmere.
Made in Italy.

Armpit to Armpit: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Armpit to Sleeve: 19"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 32.5"

















*

2) Gleneagles Knitwear Yellow Sweater. Size S.*
100% Cashmere.
Made in Scotland.

Armpit to Armpit: 20"
Length: 26"
Armpit to Sleeve: 21"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 32.5"

















*

3) Sakowitz Red Sweater. Size M. SOLD!*
100% Cashmere.
Made in Scotland.

Armpit to Armpit: 21"
Length: 26"
Armpit to Sleeve: 19"


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Cole Haan Black Cap Toe Shoes
> Size 8D
> Crafted in Italy - I think these are the top end?
> 
> Very Nice Soft Leather (just put a coat of black creme polish on them)
> Soles are in good useable shape, plenty of life left.
> There are a few scratch's in the leather, but nothing major.
> 
> $30 shipped
> 
> PM me if interested, please. Thanks


Still for sale


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROPS

Florsheim Imperial LWB 8.5 E









$40 shipped CONUS

Ties









Ties 1, 3, and 6 are all gone. 
$7 for one, $5 for each additional.

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, great roll, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$14* each or offer.


----------



## Hitch

Looking for a handful of white no iron shirts , a relative is going on a church mission, 15 1/2 by 34-35. They wont be hard to find at GW but I thought some one here might be ready to get rid of some.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Orvis navy hopsack blazer. Outstanding condition. Made in USA
> 3/2 darted. Fully lined. 2 patch pockets
> Tagged 46R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$42 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers charcoal flannel pants. Made in Canada
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> 35 waist x 33 inseam
> 
> *$27 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Mountain Threadworks Shetland. Made in Scotland
> Charcoal w/burgundy and rust highlights
> Tagged M
> Pit to Pit: 19
> Length: 27
> 
> *$22 conus*


----------



## DavidW

*Updates*


DavidW said:


> Incredible timing by Pgolden-I have 5 Medium sweaters. Not all totally trad, but all mine and not thrifted, I just don't wear them. All in good condition. Prices below, shipped CONUS but a great deal for the whole lot. *All sold*.


----------



## ballmouse

The following sweaters for $40 each with free shipping in CONUS.

*1) McGeorge for Harrods Argyle Shetland Sweater. Tagged 40.*
100% Shetland Wool.
Made in Scotland.

Armpit to Armpit: 22"
Length: 28.5"
Armpit to Sleeve: 19"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"



















*

2) Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater. Tagged 42.*
100% Shetland Wool.
Made in Scotland.
Photo doesn't really capture the color; it is not a mossy or dark green, but closer to







.

Armpit to Armpit: 23"
Length: 27"
Armpit to Sleeve: 19"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 34"


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, a suggestion: If you have a sweater/coat that has saddle/raglan shoulders, please measure them as you do a shirt sleeve -- from centre back to cuff. In fact, do that all the time with sweaters, it's a more accurate way to determine sleeve length for a buyer's needs. With respect to ballmouse, measuring from armpit to cuff means little or nothing since armholes can greatly vary in size.


----------



## Barnavelt

Jovan said:


> Gentlemen, a suggestion: If you have a sweater/coat that has saddle/raglan shoulders, please measure them as you do a shirt sleeve -- from centre back to cuff. In fact, do that all the time with sweaters, it's a more accurate way to determine sleeve length for a buyer's needs. With respect to ballmouse, measuring from armpit to cuff means little or nothing since armholes can greatly vary in size.


Jovan is this because the saddle or raglan shoulders are subject to wide ranges of sizing based on washing & drying, size of the original owner, etc.?


----------



## drlivingston

Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft slip-on dress shoes. These beautiful tassel loafers are brand new with the trampoline support system. They are a size 9-1/2B. They can be yours for just $35 shipping included!


----------



## a pine tree

Doesn't anyone have jackets or tweeds for the smaller man? Where art thou, 38s and 37s? :icon_scratch:


----------



## AZWildcat

If anyone has a Barbour Beaufort either in their possession or spotted in a thrift shop recently, I'm interested in one. Probably a size 38 or 40.


----------



## conductor

a pine tree said:


> Doesn't anyone have jackets or tweeds for the smaller man? Where art thou, 38s and 37s? :icon_scratch:


I may have something that will work for you. PM sent.


----------



## CMDC

One last item for this weekend...

Brooks Brothers charcoal lambswool v-neck sweater.
Made in England
Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 28
Sleeve: 35.5

*SOLD*


----------



## Barnavelt

Hello All.. I'm trying to list some things for sale before we lose power due to the oncoming class III kill storm.

3/2 Roll vintage Brooks Brothers gun check tweed
*Tagged 42R
*2 button sleeves, single vent, no darts, fully lined
*Very attractive pattern with rich veins of navy blue creating a nice contrast
*Measurements laid flat
-Shoulder seam to seam; 19
-Chest pit to pit; 22
-Length collar seam to bottom rear; 30
-Sleeve from shoulder seam to cuff; 24
*Very nice shape. No issues. Very substantial and hearty tweed.

Asking *Sold; thank you.*









3/2 Roll vintage Brooks Brothers Makers herringbone wool alpaca blend
*Tagged 44R
*3 button sleeves, single vent, no darts, fully lined
*Burgundy and navy repeating houndstooth pattern. A classic!
*Measurements laid flat
-Shoulder seam to seam; 18
-Chest pit to pit; 22
-Length collar seam to bottom rear; 30.5
-Sleeve from shoulder seam to cuff; 24
*Very nice shape. No issues. Extremely soft with a wonderful hand. Lovely.

Asking *Sold; thank you.*


----------



## Dimitri

conductor said:


> I may have something that will work for you. PM sent.


Could I see that, too? I'm looking for navy or brown.


----------



## fastfiat81

Offers Welcome! Size 9 D by the way... 



fastfiat81 said:


> Found these in a thrift yesterday and could not leave them behind. Sadly they are one size too small and I know someone here would love to have them. The uppers are in great condition with wear on the soles and heels, but not toooo bad. More photos on my photobucket. $40 shipped in the US.
> 
> https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/fastfiat81/


----------



## ballmouse

*1) Clansman for English Sports Shop, Bermuda Shetland Sweater. Tagged XL.
$40 + free shipping in CONUS.
*100% Shetland Wool.
No Country of Manufacture.

Armpit to Armpit: 21.5"
Length: 26.5"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"



















*2) Vintage Brooks Brothers Fisherman/Aran Sweater. Tagged S.
$30 + free shipping in CONUS. PENDING PAYMENT!
*100% Wool.
Made in Northern Ireland.

Armpit to Armpit: 18.5"
Length: 25.5"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 29"


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Updated. BB OCBDs and PRL Chinos.*

The colors (on my screen) are as close as I could get them, but I am open to taking more pictures if they are wanted.

Prices posted are negotiable, so make an offer if you have interest. Also, buying multiple items affords flexibility in prices.

Item 1: BB Golden Fleece sack suit, half lined- grey herringbone with red and brown vertical stripes and blue horizontal stripes- subtle. $65 shipped CONUS OBO
PtP: 21" = ~40
Sleeve ~24.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 33" (from top of collar)
Single Vent
2 button cuff
Pants (plain front, unlined, alterable waist with over an inche of extra material on each side)
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Cuffs: 1.75" +~1" inside

Item 2: RL Rugby Shetland Tweed XXL- darted 3r2.5, functioning cuffs, 3 patch pockets, half lined, single vent, Brown herringbone with blue and orange overcheck. $45 shipped CONUS OBO
PtP: 25"
Shoulder: 21.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 32.5" from top of collar

Item 3: blue/aqua Stanley Blacker for Whiteside's (of Bloomington, IN) 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, half lined, I did my best to get the color in these photos as close to the real color as possible, but it might be a bit more teal than shown... Could probably use a cleaning. (Thrifted) $25 shipped CONUS OBO
PTP: 24
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve: 26
Length: 33

Item 4: J.McLaughlin Pink brushed twill sportshirt, size XL (~17/36) Decent collar roll. Much lighter in color than Brooks' pink. $30 shipped CONUS OBO


Item 5: RL Rugby Blue Gingham (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), 3 button collar, locker loop, flap pocket 100% cotton $25 shipped CONUS OBO

Item 6: RL Rugby purple, white, red plaid (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), no flap pocket $25 shipped CONUS OBO


Also for Sale:
*BB OCBDs*- All purchased in the past few years, worn sparingly (I am a student), and never dry cleaned or bleached. Collars and cuffs are all in good shape.
White 16.5/36 Trad fit, made in USA $40
White 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
Blue 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
Blue pinpoint Non-Iron 16.5/36, Trad fit, Made in Malaysia $35
(If anyone has 16.5-17x36 slim fit BB OCBDs that they are looking to get rid of, I'm open to working out some sort of exchange deal, as well.)

*PRL Chinos*- Flat front, 100% Cotton
Both are light khaki color, but I wouldn't say they are "stone"
The top pair (darker) are 36x34, the bottom are 35x32
Shown here with one of the BB OCBDs in classic blue
Hems, pockets, and seat are all in good shape with a little bit of abrasion visible on the 35x32's front left pocket trim.


----------



## Orgetorix

Any takers on this fantastic sweater?



Orgetorix said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren Fair Isle sweater vest, wool/alpaca/camel blend. Tagged XL, 23" P2P *$30*


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Looking to trade LL Bean Norwegian Fisherman's Sweater

I have a "vintage" (so not from the recent revival) XL Norwegian Fisherman's Sweater that is in good shape, but is undeniably too large for me now. I'm looking to trade for a Large if anyone has one floating around out there.


----------



## Barnavelt

I purchased this lovely Corbin 3/2 sack from another esteemed member here on the exchange. Just got it today, and it is absolutely gorgeous, but the chest and waist are too much for my scrawny self. His measurements below were correct; I just misunderestimated the measurements that would fit me.

-Very attractive Fall check on this Corbin 3/2 sack
*No darts, fully lined, Made in USA
*I assume the material is mostly wool but it has a very soft hand; silk or 
cashmere blend?
*Very nice used condition with no visible issues.

P2P: 24
Waist: 22.5
Shoulder: 20
Length boc: 32
Sleeve: 26

Asking exactly what I paid for it; $30 CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

The Ultimate Attache.

Peal & Co black leather attache case made by Swaine Adeney Brigg. Made in England. SAB was founded in 1750 and is one of the top luxury makers in the world.

Measures 18x13x4.25. Black exterior, green interior. New, no flaws, but ink mark through "Brooks Brothers" inside case to prevent return to BB. Felt bag included.

Retail $1500. *$750* shipped and insured to US. Will ship internationally.


----------



## leisureclass

*Stay Dry With Great Deals! DROPS!!!*



leisureclass said:


> Fall Extravaganza!! Viyella, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, Lands End!
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/photo1km.jpg/
> Lands End Shetland Argyle Cardigan Vest - Made in England
> Tagged Size Large
> Measures: 18" Shoulders, 23.5" Chest, 26" Length
> *DROP: Asking 30$ Shipped CONUS*
> 
> 2)*SOLD*
> 
> 3)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/photo3fag.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/viyella2.jpg/
> Viyella Flannel 80% Cotton 20% Wool - Made in USA
> Awesome autumnal color scheme - Tagged size Large
> Measures: 19.75" Shoulders, 25" Chest, 34" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> *DROP: Asking 30$ Shipped CONUS*
> 
> 4)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/photo6hn.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/photo7tr.jpg/
> Classic LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt - Tagged 15
> Rare small size and non-ridiculous collar! Made in USA!
> Measures: 17.75" Shoulders, 22" Chest, 32" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> *DROP: Asking 20$ Shipped CONUS*
> 
> *As always, PM me with interest, offers, questions. Discounts for more than one purchase. Thanks*


----------



## ballmouse

*Both SOLD!*



ballmouse said:


> The following sweaters for $40 each with free shipping in CONUS.
> 
> *1) McGeorge for Harrods Argyle Shetland Sweater. Tagged 40.*
> 100% Shetland Wool.
> Made in Scotland.
> *
> 2) Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater. Tagged 42.*
> 100% Shetland Wool.
> Made in Scotland.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Still Further Drops: Vintage Viyella for $18? New Cords for $28? Any nibbles?
*
Originally Posted by *Mississippi Mud* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1331799#post1331799
*Drops!*

My closet cleaning continues currently with chill-chasing corduroy.

*Invertere "The Squire" Corduroy Shooting Coat*

Sold

*NWT Polo Prospect Dark Brown Cords 36x30*



The facts: I bought them; I lost weight; they don't fit. Thick, substantial cords. Still have tags. Hand measured, the waist is actually 37, but in my experience, they tend to shrink a little there with washing. $35/$33/$31/$28!

*Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella Large
*




The facts: Old school viyella--55% wool, 45% cotton. A slightly heathered dark brown. $25/$23/$21/$18!

Measurements:

Chest 23
Sleeve 24.5
Total length 31

PM with interest and offers!


----------



## Orgetorix

All: When you bump your posts to say items are sold, consider removing the pictures for those items, or at least the


----------



## Orgetorix

Drop on this coat, too.



Orgetorix said:


> This coat is lovely, but it's too small for me. It's a heavy, heavy wool twill in a greenish tan, very similar to a British Warm coat or a double-breasted covert coat. Made for Saks Fifth Avenue, very high quality. Huge horn buttons on the front. It's in great condition; the lining near the vent needs to be restitched but the material isn't torn at all.
> 
> $65 OBO shipped CONUS.
> 
> It's tagged 38R and would work for a standard 38R to wear over a jacket. Someone up to a 40R could also probably wear it with just a shirt or slim sweater underneath.
> P2P: 21.5"
> BOC: 39.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeves: 24.25" +1" to let down


----------



## katch

Looking for Alden 975 Longwing Color 8 in 9.5. Anyone?


----------



## mikeh

Bump and drop? Now $60



mikeh said:


> I'll bump this again since the weather is cooling off. Frankly I can't believe that no one has yet wanted a gray 3/2 sack suit from Southwick, one of the best makers of the era. Great weight for fall, winter or early spring, herringbone, moderately heavy. This is a fabulous suit, if it were a 40R, I'd wear it tomorrow! $65, or I'm wide open to trades.
> 
> Southwick Herringbone Charcoal suit from Roger Stevens, one of the nicer men's shops in town. It seems to be a little in between measurements, but I'd guess it as a 46L? It's definitely a long, but if you're between a 44 and 48, I'd say take a look at the measurements and see if it is you.
> 
> Undarted three button roll 2, single vented. Not super heavy, but not exactly summerweight either. Trousers are flat front, cuffed. Cool little pocket in the waistband. It is just a shade darker than in the pics.
> 
> It has been worn but it hasn't been worn as much as the others the guy left at GW. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to reunite the identical fabric navy suit coat with its pants. All these thumbnails click through to full size pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements
> PTP 24.5
> SHD 19.25
> BOC 32.25
> SLV 25.5
> W 18.75
> Ins 32.5
> Available, especially for trade. Ideally, I'd like to add a staple suit, or any suit. Doesn't have to be trad, just needs to fit well and be servicable. Failing that, make me and offe (cash or trade), I'm more than happy to consider, and won't be offended. C'mon, you know you want some Southwick!
> 
> My sizes: 40R, 16x34-35, 33x32, 10.5E (or 10 EE in AE's 5 last)


----------



## ballmouse

Only the yellow sweater left now.



ballmouse said:


> I have 3 cashmere sweaters that are a tad too big for me, so I'm selling them here for $40 each with free shipping in CONUS. These are really nice, soft sweaters and had they fit me right, I'd be keeping them along with my other vintage Scottish (e.g. McGeorge, Alan Paine, etc.) sweaters.
> 
> *1) Brooks Brothers Green Sweater. Size Small. SOLD!*
> 100% Cashmere.
> Made in Italy.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 21"
> Length: 26.5"
> Armpit to Sleeve: 19"
> Center of Neck to Sleeve: 32.5"
> *
> 2) Gleneagles Knitwear Yellow Sweater. Size S.*
> 100% Cashmere.
> Made in Scotland.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 20"
> Length: 26"
> Armpit to Sleeve: 21"
> Center of Neck to Sleeve: 32.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 3) Sakowitz Red Sweater. Size M. SOLD!*
> 100% Cashmere.
> Made in Scotland.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 21"
> Length: 26"
> Armpit to Sleeve: 19"


----------



## CMDC

Its dumping rain and there's nothing to do cooped up inside, so lets drop some prices...



CMDC said:


> All items are in excellent condition. No flaws.
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack sportcoat.
> Cream-ish/khaki w/multicolor striping
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> *$50 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress 3/2 tweed sack sportcoat
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> *$50 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy lambswool sweater vest
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Length: 27
> 
> *$21 conus*


----------



## drlivingston

Two coats for sale. Prices are inclusive of shipping CONUS
1) Lewis Creek Field Jacket. 100% Egyptian wax cotton shell, made in Scotland. Tagged XL (chest size 46-48) Great condition!!
*$50 shipped
Details
*-Solid Brass zippers
-Hand-warmer pockets
-Caped rear mest vent panel
-Underarm zippers
-Watertight seal pockets
-Inner zipper for moleskin liner (liner not included)
-Leather trim at cuff and pocket edging
-Game pockets










2) Brooks Brothers Jacket. Quilted inside with plaid lower. Zipper and button closure with drawstring at waist. Stowaway hood behind collar. Tagged Small. Great condition. 
*$40 shipped
*Chest-----23-1/2
Shoulder--22-1/2
BOC------34
Sleeve----23


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Boots, mens Gumshoe Thinsulate lined. Size 10 Narrow. These boots are in new condition. I don't think they have ever been worn out of doors. I purchased them last year but they just don't ever make the rotation. $50 CONUS.


----------



## Barrow Jacket

*First time buyer*

I've been lurking the thread for several weeks, in hope of acquiring my first of 2 Trad staples: a nice brown or grey tweed herringbone sportcoat and some brown or black longwings, size 44L and 11D or E respectively. Seen some lovely things, just not quite my size yet. May have some interest in classic suits but moreso the fall/winter sportcoats for now. Thanks in advance; this thread is really fun to follow.


----------



## Himself

I passed on ATL's Hanover shells only because there are other things I need more. Don't let them get away!



ATL said:


> Anyone want some black Alden Footbalance wingtips in awesome condition? Size is 6.5 E, though. (If you wear a 7.5-8, these might actually work for you).
> 
> What about 70s Hanover shells? 10 D.


----------



## ballmouse

John Molloy Fisherman Sweater. *SOLD!*
100% Pure New Wool.
Made in Ireland.

Chest: 44" (22" pit-to-pit)
Sleeve (From armpit): 19"
Length (from top of back collar): 27"

I also recommend that the wearer have at minimum a 16.5" neck, as it doesn't look as nice if your neck is small (like with mine).


----------



## CMDC

*UPDATE AND DROPS...*



CMDC said:


> Another haul today. On my circuit all I came away with for myself was a Burberry tie and a surcingle belt. That's it. Everything else is for you and everything is in excellent condition...
> 
> LLBean made in Scotland lambswool sweater
> Tagged L
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 28
> 
> *$22 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These babies were all hanging right next to each other. 4 Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd's. These have had minimal wear. Full life left in 'em. *2 ARE SOLD; 2 REMAIN
> *
> 17 x 34
> 
> *$22 conus each*. If someone wants to do a deal for multiples so they don't need to buy these for a while, I'm happy to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Troy Shirtmakers Guild pinpoint forward point dress shirts.
> These have the same pattern except that one has blue striping; the other green
> Both measure 15 x 33
> 
> *$21 conus each; both for $36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart rust colored narrow wale corduroy shirt w/button flap pocket
> Tagged L
> Measures to 16 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys in dark bottle green
> Very little wear
> 34 x 34
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> *$23 conus*


----------



## Hardiw1

Two identical LE OCBDs
17x33 Trim fit
Excellent condition, like new.
$40 shipped for both.


----------



## g3dahl

a pine tree said:


> Doesn't anyone have jackets or tweeds for the smaller man? Where art thou, 38s and 37s? :icon_scratch:


Check this on the sales thread. Not trad, but a very special tweed!


----------



## CMDC

This is the sweater that inspired my "How to Shrink a Shetland" thread from a few weeks back. In the end I decided not to try to shrink it down to my size. I'm not confident in my ability to get it to fit how I want without potentially ruining it. So, I've decided to put it up for the taking. A beautiful Shetland from McGeorge from the long gone bastion of DC trad, the Georgetown University Shop.

McGeorge Shetland from GU Shop. Made in Scotland
Wine color, saddle shoulders.
Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Length: 28
Sleeve: 33

*SOLD*


----------



## The Rambler

wish it fit me ^, but I think you made the right choice not to shrink it: my sense of it, from that thread, was that even if the sizing works out, the character of the fabric is completely changed, which would be a shame with a fine sweater like that.


----------



## Barnavelt

I'm bumping this to go along with some new listings. I don't want to take this sweet jacket to the 'bay!

-Very attractive Fall check on this Corbin 3/2 sack
*No darts, fully lined, Made in USA
*I assume the material is mostly wool but it has a very soft hand; silk or 
cashmere blend?
*Very nice used condition with no visible issues.

P2P: 24
Waist: 22.5
Shoulder: 20
Length boc: 32
Sleeve: 26

$30 CONUS







-3/2 roll Brooks Brothers wash n' wear in glen plaid
*No darts, 2 button cuffs, half lined with a single vent, Made in USA
*Glen plaid has very nice blue lines running through it
*Nice durable workhorse for almost any occasion

P2P: 22
Waist: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length boc: 33
Sleeve: 25.5

$40 CONUS









-Dapper 3/2 roll Eddie Jacobs grey wool suit
*No darts, 3 button cuffs, half lined with a single vent, Made in USA
*Trousers have mild pleats, coin pocket, attachments for braces, 1.5 inch cuffs
*THE classic men's store of Baltimore, still going strong after all these years
*Every wardrobe needs a nice grey suit; could this one be yours?

P2P: 20
Waist: 18
Shoulder: 17.5
Length boc: 30
Sleeve: 24.75

Trousers
Waist: 17 (34 inch waist)
Inseam: 30

$50 CONUS











-Brooks Brothers Shirtings!
*L to R; 
1. Blue & white Trad fit "Original Polo Shirt", 17.5 x 4/5, Non-Iron, Malaysia
2. White Trad fit "Original Polo Shirt", 17.5 x 34, Non-Iron, Malaysia
3. Light blue spread collar dress shirt, 16 x 35, Non-Iron, Malaysia

Asking $25 apiece CONUS; could of course combine for shipping if desired


----------



## frosejr

Looking for a pair of burgundy longwings in 9C or D. Do not have to be shell, but should be in pretty nice shape. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hi Guys!

I just wanted to give a BIG shout out and "thank you" to PATRICK06790 for the great deal he gave me on that pair of Edward Green balmorals from a while back.

I spent this past Monday polishing shoes and drinking champagne with my wife while we waited out Hurricane Sandy and here are the results... *NOT AVAILABLE* (just so everyone is clear on that :icon_smile: ).










^^^ Cleaned, conditioned, & polished!










^^^ With vintage NOS / deadstock shoelaces with brass aglets!

Thanks!
-M-


----------



## Pgolden

2 JPress Shaggy Dogs in L. One in light brown, the other in pink. $110 for both!

https://www.jpressonline.com/sweaters_shaggy_dog_detail.php?id=PLAINP107


----------



## Patrick06790

^ They look much better living with you


----------



## nohio

Two Indian madras sport jackets - around a 44L (see measurments)

*1) Marked "Woodhouse lynch clothiers," 3-roll-2 - $30
*Chest: 23.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Length (bottom of collar): 33"
Sleeve: 27 (+2)

Most of the jacket is in very good condition, but there is a small hole on one of sleeves. (See pictures.)


































*2) Haspel, made in the USA of Indian madras - $25
*Chest: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32
Sleeve: 27+2

This one has some issues. There are some small, faint rust colored spots on some areas of the jacket (see pictures for details). Not sure if they would come out or not. Great MOP buttons. If no one is interested, I'll just salvage those for another jacket.


----------



## nohio

*Books Brothers - Herringbone Sport Jacket - 42R - Made in USA*

*Made in the USA Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Sport Jacket - 42R
$50 - shipped CONUS USPS Priority with tracking*

Chest: 23
Shoulder: 20.5
Sleeve: 25
Length (bottom of collar): 32


----------



## Trad-ish

A big thanks to member Fraser Tartan. I bought a pair of Quoddy camp mocs from him and, I swear, he must have tipped the postman as they got here fast. A real class act!


----------



## Titus_A

Nohio's herringbone is a classic at a great price. No 3/2, but I'd jump on that if I were a 42.


----------



## straw sandals

I know it's a long shot, but here goes. I'm looking for a camel hair polo coat, sized 38R. Having haunted ebay for two months now, and after buying one coat that turned out to be chewed through by moths, I'm hoping that one of you gentlemen has one that you'd be willing to sell. Please PM me!


----------



## Trevor

Deansgate - Harris Tweed

Olive Green with Browns, Tans, Orange

P2P: 19-19.25
Shoulder: 17-17.25
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 25-25.25 (No material to let out)

3/2 Roll, Single Vent. There is a good bit of wear in the lining that i can show you pics of.

$15 + Shipping


----------



## ATL

Isn't this like trad crack? It's a bit long for me, so I'm going to say it's a 40 R. I'll measure it up if you guys are interested. 

I can sell it or trade for a 38-39 S blazer.


----------



## CMDC

Here's a classic piece for someone in the 38-40 range. I'm trying to pare down my closet a bit and I've got two of these so one's gonna go.

Southwick for Arthur Adler charcoal 3/2 sack flannel pinstripe suit

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26 +2

Trousers flat front and cuffed. 
33 waist x 32 inseam

$80 conus


----------



## DoghouseReilly

You guys don't know it, but I cry a little every time I see a 38/40 flannel suit here that isn't a long. Flannel suits are the best part about winter and the Arthur Adler I bought from CMDC last year is awesome. Someone should jump on this. And someone else should post another flannel suit in a 40L.


----------



## Barnavelt

DoghouseReilly said:


> You guys don't know it, but I cry a little every time I see a 38/40 flannel suit here that isn't a long. Flannel suits are the best part about winter and the Arthur Adler I bought from CMDC last year is awesome. Someone should jump on this. And someone else should post another flannel suit in a 40L.


A man getting emotional about flannel suits; isn't that what AAAC is really all about?


----------



## Himself

ATL,

Is that a 3/2 with the third buttonhole hiding, or just a 2 button?


----------



## Trevor

Barnavelt said:


> A man getting emotional about flannel suits; isn't that what AAAC is really all about?


I sure would think. We all do it :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ATL

2-btn. But it's also shot at an odd angle for some reason (why I did that, I do not know).



Himself said:


> ATL,
> 
> Is that a 3/2 with the third buttonhole hiding, or just a 2 button?


----------



## thriftydood

I have a Southwick for Homer Reed (menswear store in Denver) partially lined gray herringbone tweed coat available (two button, single vent). It is roughly a 38-40 R/L. The measurements are as follows: 18" shoulders (seam-to-seam), 22" chest (pit-to-pit), 31" length (from back of collar to the hem), 25" sleeves





close-up of fabric pattern and (horn) buttons on the cuff


----------



## Barnavelt

Updates and price drops on some classics!



Barnavelt said:


> -Very attractive Fall check on this Corbin 3/2 sack
> *No darts, fully lined, Made in USA
> *I assume the material is mostly wool but it has a very soft hand; silk or
> cashmere blend?
> *Very nice used condition with no visible issues; This is a REALLY nice jacket!
> 
> P2P: 24
> Waist: 22.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length boc: 32
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> *Sold, Thank You*
> 
> -3/2 roll Brooks Brothers wash n' wear in glen plaid
> *No darts, 2 button cuffs, half lined with a single vent, Made in USA
> *Glen plaid has very nice blue lines running through it
> *Nice durable workhorse for almost any occasion; A Classic!
> 
> P2P: 22
> Waist: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length boc: 33
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> $35 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Dapper 3/2 roll Eddie Jacobs grey wool suit
> *No darts, 3 button cuffs, half lined with a single vent, Made in USA
> *Trousers have mild pleats, coin pocket, attachments for braces, 1.5 inch cuffs
> *THE classic men's store of Baltimore, still going strong after all these years
> *Every wardrobe needs a nice grey suit; could this one be yours?
> 
> P2P: 20
> Waist: 18
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length boc: 30
> Sleeve: 24.75
> 
> Trousers
> Waist: 17 (34 inch waist)
> Inseam: 30
> 
> *Sold, Thank You*
> 
> -Brooks Brothers Shirtings!
> *L to R;
> 1. Blue & white Trad fit "Original Polo Shirt", 17.5 x 4/5, Non-Iron, Malaysia
> 2. White Trad fit "Original Polo Shirt", 17.5 x 34, Non-Iron, Malaysia
> 3. Light blue spread collar dress shirt, 16 x 35, Non-Iron, Malaysia
> 
> Asking $20 apiece CONUS; could of course combine for shipping if desired


----------



## rjhalstead

Must give a strong recommendation for TweedyDon, if you are needing excellent communication and quick shipping, look no further.


----------



## SLeiber

Trevor said:


> Deansgate - Harris Tweed
> 
> Olive Green with Browns, Tans, Orange
> 
> P2P: 19-19.25
> Shoulder: 17-17.25
> Length: 29.5
> Sleeve: 25-25.25 (No material to let out)
> 
> 3/2 Roll, Single Vent. There is a good bit of wear in the lining that i can show you pics of.
> 
> $15 + Shipping


PM Sent


----------



## 32rollandrock

And where IS TweedyDon? He's been quiet lately. PM'd him last night, hoping all is well in his neck of NJ.



rjhalstead said:


> Must give a strong recommendation for TweedyDon, if you are needing excellent communication and quick shipping, look no further.


----------



## CMDC

Lets try this again. Can't believe moving JPress is this hard...



CMDC said:


> All items are in excellent condition. No flaws.
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack sportcoat.
> Cream-ish/khaki w/multicolor striping
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress 3/2 tweed sack sportcoat
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> *SOLD*


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Another haul today. On my circuit all I came away with for myself was a Burberry tie and a surcingle belt. That's it. Everything else is for you and everything is in excellent condition...
> 
> LLBean made in Scotland lambswool sweater
> Tagged L
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 28
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These babies were all hanging right next to each other. 4 Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd's. These have had minimal wear. Full life left in 'em. *2 ARE SOLD; 2 REMAIN*
> 
> 17 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus each*. If someone wants to do a deal for multiples so they don't need to buy these for a while, I'm happy to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Troy Shirtmakers Guild pinpoint forward point dress shirts.
> These have the same pattern except that one has blue striping; the other green
> Both measure 15 x 33
> 
> *$19 conus each; both for $34*


----------



## Barnavelt

-Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece 3/2 roll charcoal pinstripe suit
*No darts, half lined, Made in USA
*2 button cuffs, flat front cuffed pants
*Nice pre-owned condition, will probably need a clean and press.

P2P: 23
Waist: 22
Shoulder: 20
Length boc: 30.5
Sleeve: 23.5 (2.5 to let out)

Pants
Waist: 20 laid flat (2.5 to let out)
Leg Opening: 9.5
Inseam: 28
Cuff: 1 3/4 inch

$55 CONUS


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers Made in USA Slim Fit OCBD 16-35 $30 shipped*

Slim fit OCBD made in the USA, in the ever desirable pink color. This one has an unlined collar and 7 button front. Excellent condition, only problem is the monogram on the pocket. Tagged 16-35

Neck: 16 
Sleeve: 35
Chest: 23.5 
Shoulder: 18.5 
Length: 32










  

*Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Clark Advantage Chinos Tagged 35/31 - $30 shipped

*Waist: 17.5
Inseam: 31

   *

Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Clark Advantage Chinos Tagged 37/32 -$30 shipped *

Waist: 19 
Inseam: 30.5



Two nice pairs of chinos from Brooks Brothers.

*
Lands' End Madras Surcingle Belt 32 - $25 shipped*

Surcingle belt with a great madras plaid. Condition is very good, although there is a small stain.

Length: 35










   

*Corbin Mid-Gray "Heirloom Flannel" Trousers - $30 shipped*

Corbin loves the wacky names for their pants. This pair of "heirloom flannel" trousers is just fantastic, and come uncuffed and with a flat front.

Waist: 19.5 
Inseam: 31 
Rise: 12


----------



## dexconstruct

*Some drops and consolidations. Offers always welcome!!
**
J. Press Pressidential Gray Pinstripe Sack Suit 44R - $125 shipped *

Beautiful 3/2 sack from J. press, in nearly perfect condition. This one was made in the USA and features a gray and blue stripes on a gray background. It has 4 button cuffs. The suit is UNVENTED, but it looks like it should be possible for a tailor to open the vent back up. Pants are flat front and cuffed.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.25
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 25 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31

Waist: 19 + .5
Inseam: 31.5









     


*Corbin Charcoal Gray Flannel Trousers - $16 shipped *

Classic pair of gray flannels, made by Corbin for Nordstrom. Flat front and uncuffed. Excellent condition, with no stains, tears or holes. SOMEONE SHOULD BUY THESE. They are awesome. 

Waist:18.5
Inseam:33
Outseam:45
Rise:12.75











*Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear Sack Suit 43 - $45 shipped*

A truly vintage piece, a subtly striped charcoal gray sack suit, likely from the late 1950s or early 1960s. The suit is a very lightweight poplin blend. The jacket features a stylishly narrow lapel, 2 button cuffs, and no vents. It also features some incredibly soft and natural shoulders. The pants are flat front and cuffed. The suit is in excellent condition, the only problem is that it will need a repress to get the lapel rolling like it should.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulder: 17.75 
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 29.5 

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27
Rise: 13









 







 







 







 







 









*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed 46L - $35 shipped*

I got this beautiful tweed jacket from tonylumpkin, but unfortunately the shoulders are a little too big. Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, features hook vent, patch pockets, welted seam. Perfect condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 24
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 2 
Length (from BOC): 33










   


*Allen Edmonds Cameron Penny Loafers 10.5 D - $50 shipped

*These penny loafers aren't available from Allen Edmonds anymore, so pick em up while you can! These are in great condition. The uppers have no visible flaws, although they will need some shoe tree love to regain a little shape. Both the soles and heels have tons and tons of life left in them.










   


*Majer 3/2 Gray Sack Tweed 44L - $35 shipped

*An awesome gray tweed from old trad maker Majer, made for Whillock Brothers in Rochester, NY. This is a 3/2 sack, with flap pockets, 2 button cuffs, and center vent. It is half-lined. The buttons on this jacket have horses on them!

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 26 + 1
Length (from BOC): 32


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS!!! New Stuff!! Larger Sizes!!*



leisureclass said:


> Fall Extravaganza!! Viyella, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, Lands End!
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/photo1km.jpg/
> Lands End Shetland Argyle Cardigan Vest - Made in England
> Tagged Size Large
> Measures: 18" Shoulders, 23.5" Chest, 26" Length
> *Asking 25$* Shipped CONUS
> 
> 3)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/photo3fag.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/viyella2.jpg/
> Viyella Flannel 80% Cotton 20% Wool - Made in USA
> Awesome autumnal color scheme - Tagged size Large
> Measures: 19.75" Shoulders, 25" Chest, 34" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> *Asking 25$* Shipped CONUS
> 
> 4)
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/photo6hn.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/photo7tr.jpg/
> Classic LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt - Tagged 15
> Rare small size and non-ridiculous collar! Made in USA!
> Measures: 17.75" Shoulders, 22" Chest, 32" Sleeves (mid-chest to wrist)
> *Asking 18$* Shipped CONUS
> 
> *As always, PM me with interest, offers, questions. Discounts for more than one purchase. Thanks*


https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/ms2co.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/ms1gr.jpg/

Mercer and Sons OCBD 17/35
*Asking $33 Shipped CONUS
*all the details, unlined collar, 6 button front, just like classic Brooks Brothers

*Do You wear 38 or 40 inch waist pants?? I've got a deal for you...
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/88634476.jpg/ *https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/63236818.jpg/ 

Authentic Bleeding Patch Madras Pants
Fully lined, tab closure, flat front, no cuffs

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/bw3be.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/bw4z.jpg/ 

US Made Pendleton Blackwatch Tartan Pants
Half lined, tab closure, flat front, no cuffs

Both of these measure 40" waist and just short of 29" inseam
With the madras having an inch of extra and the Blackwatch having 3" extra underneath

*Asking $45 for Both shipped CONUS

As always, PM with interest, offers, questions, discounts for multi purchases. Thanks!
*


----------



## CMDC

^I've got a pair of Pendleton blackwatch pants and they're fantastic. W/holiday season coming up, pair these w/ a navy blazer and a fun tie and you're good to go.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks CMDC!

Also, I have an Oxxford Jacket in a 42 available, but since it's non-trad I threw it on the Sales Forum:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?120231-Oxxford-42&p=1339804#post1339804


----------



## AdamsSutherland

UPDATE:

The colors (on my screen) are as close as I could get them, but I am open to taking more pictures if they are wanted.

Prices posted are negotiable, so make an offer if you have interest. Also, buying multiple items affords flexibility in prices.

Item 1: BB Golden Fleece sack suit, half lined- grey herringbone with red and brown vertical stripes and blue horizontal stripes- subtle. $65 shipped CONUS OBO
PtP: 21" = ~40
Sleeve ~24.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 33" (from top of collar)
Single Vent
2 button cuff
Pants (plain front, unlined, alterable waist with over an inche of extra material on each side)
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Cuffs: 1.75" +~1" inside

Item 2: RL Rugby Shetland Tweed XXL- darted 3r2.5, functioning cuffs, 3 patch pockets, half lined, single vent, Brown herringbone with blue and orange overcheck. *Sold Pending payment*
PtP: 25"
Shoulder: 21.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 32.5" from top of collar

Item 3: blue/aqua Stanley Blacker for Whiteside's (of Bloomington, IN) 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, half lined, I did my best to get the color in these photos as close to the real color as possible, but it might be a bit more teal than shown... Could probably use a cleaning. (Thrifted) $25 shipped CONUS OBO
PTP: 24
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve: 26
Length: 33

Item 4: J.McLaughlin Pink brushed twill sportshirt, size XL (~17/36) Decent collar roll. Much lighter in color than Brooks' pink. $30 shipped CONUS OBO


Item 5: RL Rugby Blue Gingham (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), 3 button collar, locker loop, flap pocket 100% cotton $25 shipped CONUS OBO

Item 6: RL Rugby purple, white, red plaid (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), no flap pocket $25 shipped CONUS OBO


Also for Sale:
*BB OCBDs*- All purchased in the past few years, worn sparingly (I am a student), and never dry cleaned or bleached. Collars and cuffs are all in good shape.
White 16.5/36 Trad fit, made in USA $40
White 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
Blue 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
Blue pinpoint Non-Iron 16.5/36, Trad fit, Made in Malaysia $35
(If anyone has 16.5-17x36 slim fit BB OCBDs that they are looking to get rid of, I'm open to working out some sort of exchange deal, as well.)

*PRL Chinos*- Flat front, 100% Cotton
Both are light khaki color, but I wouldn't say they are "stone"
The top pair (darker) are 36x34, the bottom are 35x32
Shown here with one of the BB OCBDs in classic blue
Hems, pockets, and seat are all in good shape with a little bit of abrasion visible on the 35x32's front left pocket trim.


----------



## drlivingston

If anyone wears a 7-1/2 EEE, there are some beautiful, black Allen Edmonds' Graysons down here at a local thrift store for $25.


----------



## closerlook

if anyone wears a* 40ish R,* i just got a *brooks brothers 3/2 sack in grey herringbone* from ebay. it was listed as a short but the measurements were wrong. I'd rather pass it on here than send it back to the guy.
its in perfect condition.
$55 bones shipped US - not looking to make any kind of profit.

chest 21.5
shoulders 17.5
sleeve 25 +2 under
length boc 30.5

click the pic







cheers


----------



## dkoernert

Another big thanks to drlivingston for his tie bonanza in the sales forum. I received some ties from him today. All of the ties were in fantastic shape, and the packaging was extraordinary.

Thanks also to g3dahl for a smooth transaction, and a great deal.


----------



## TweedyDon

I've been offline for most of the past week owing to power and Internet loss from Hurricane Sandy, and my Internet access is still rather spotty, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be back with a vengeance fairly soon.... Among other delights I have some gorgeous GRAIL tweeds, three-piece tweed suits (including smaller sizes!), Barbours (including an old-school International and a Solway!), a Burberry trench, a Burberry balmacaan made expressly for J. Press, a Langrock raincoat that was formely owned by the owner of the Philadelphia Phillies, a stunning BB Polo coat, an Avirex A-2, several beautiful tradly suits, and lots and lots of very tradly scarfs, ties, and shoes! 

And I still have Joe Tradly's formalwear to list... Including a NWT Blackwatch tux! 

Oh yes.... and if anyone's a size 44 R/L, I have some gorgeous NWT Harris Tweeds (fully basted, completely new) from the late Princeton tailor Josef A. Borg, by way of Landau's. 

And lots more formalwear! 

Watch this space...


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Glad to hear you're OK!

Brian


----------



## wacolo

DROPS!

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$55----$SOLD NWT Bills Khakis M2 6 Wale Cords 35 Brand new and unhemmed. They are a bit wrinkled, but other than that, no issues.

$35--->$28 36/30 Glen Plaid Trousers (or leg shirts, if you will) I really hope somebody wants these. They are actually orphans, as the coat met an unfortunate end. The fabric is from Lessona and is a 95/5 Wool Silk blend. There was only the fabric label in the coat, so I am honestly not sure who made these. They are pretty much standard issue. Flat front and cuffed and lined to the knee. They measure 36" (+2") in the waist and 30.25" in length. The rise seems to be 11" maybe a hair shorter. The pics are pretty much accurate as far as the color goes.

$45--->$38 Lands' End Harris Tweed 40R I bought this for myself as a salesmans sample. 2 Buttons and a center vent. The Lands End tag has been removed but you can still make out where it was. I wore it 5 or 6 times. It was probably made by Hardwick. Tagged as a 40R, but please check the measurements......
Chest 21.5
Shoulders 18.75
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30.5


----------



## conductor

JPress 3/2 sack blazer. Half lined, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Grey and brown herringbone, with very subtle green and red opposing stripes. Asking $50 shipped conus or best offer. Wool. 

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25" + 2"
Length BOC: 32"
Shoulder 18.25"




















Southwick in guncheck tweed. All small pics are enlargeable. 

Half lined, 3/2 roll, non-darted, center vent. Half canvassed. In great condition - no pulls, stains, etc.

pit to pit 21"
sleeve 25" + 2" to let
length 31"
shoulder 18.5"

Asking $40 shipped




















Sussex 3/2 sack blazer. This one has all of the trad features - including a hooked vent, and three patch pockets.
Very soft shoulders. Blue-green in color. Two buttons on the sleeve, lapped seams, etc. It has two issues - a tear in the rather interesting lining (pictured), and a moth bite (pictured on white background). The fabric is rough enough and in a simple basket weave pattern - this can be rewoven. Wool. Somebody pick this up and give it the TLC it needs. Appears to be custom made - no size or union tags. Just $20 to cover what I paid for it, shipping, a coffee in route to the post office, etc. 

Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve: 24.5" + 2"
Length BOC: 31"
Shoulder 18"












Glaser Brothers for Harry Weinraub. This is an interesting one - Black cloth overlaid with a dark blue and gold plaid pattern. True sack construction, canvassed, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Half lined. Wool. Asking $35 shipped. 

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25" + 2"
Length BOC: 32"
Shoulder 18.25"














Size 9 D AE Grayson in calf. Asking $35 shipped conus. 


































John Varvatos thick flannel pants, Made in Italy, tagged 52 (cm) Perfect for the upcoming winter! Excellent condition! A few shades darker than pictured - a dark charcoal. Inside front lined to the knee. There is no taper in the lag - great for over boots and for someone who is a bit stocky. These run around $300 on the John Varvatos website. 
Waist 18.5"
Inseam 29" + 3.5" to let out
Flat front
*button missing off of one the back pockets*
Asking $45 shipped










Mariano Monk Straps - Made in Italy, size 5 (anyone??) $30 shipped.


















Brooks Brothers made in Honk Kong from Irish Linenhttps://viglink.pgpartner.com/mrdr.....php/form_keyword=irish+linen&mt=~~~~~~~~n~~~. Tagged XL. Button down collar.
Asking $15 shipped conus.











Land's end 100% cotton, USA made "Square Rigger" pants. Labeled a 38, but they seem to run a bit small. New condition, tag still on. BTW, the material on these is sort of a "dirty" canvas-jean type of thing. Real heavy duty, and not nearly as "dockers-ish" as the pics made them look. Asking $35 shipped conus I can't believe these are still here - they are really cool in person. 
Measurements:
Inseam 29"
Outseam 41.5"
Waist 18 3/4"


----------



## wacolo

DROPS!!

All Prices include CONUS shipping. Paypal please. 


$25---->$22 Harold Powell Lambswool Fair Isle Sweater Medium Clean and Classic. No issues. Gently worn, as they say. Chest 22.75, Shoulders 17, Length 26.25




$28----->$24 Bullock and Jones Made in USA Viyella Shirt Large Excellent and clean. 80/20 Cotton and wool. The colors in the closeups are accurate. Chest 24, Shoulders 20, Sleeve from Seam 25.25




$45----->$40 NWT Pringle Full Zip Lambswool Cardigan Small 80/20 Wool and Nylon in a thick cable knit. Two pockets on the front. The color in the full shot is most accurate. Brand New and Ready to go. Chest 20, Length 26.5


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Same here. Tried to send him a PM this morning and just noticed that it didn't go through either.



maltimad said:


> Hi wacolo,
> 
> Your inbox is full, good sir. Trying to send you a PM.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

Box is cleared. Thanks!


----------



## Trevor

Leather Man Ltd - Tan Cotton Web with Alligator Ribbon Belt - Size 34 - Flat Tab - 1-1/4"

Medium Green with a Grey Alligator. I didn't see this pattern on the website.

Good Used Shape - $25 shipped (USPS Priority)


----------



## Trevor

Leather Man Ltd - Tan Cotton Web with Marlin Leather Stamp Belt - Size 40 - Feathered Edge - 1-1/4"

Good Used Shape - $40 shipped (USPS Priority)


----------



## closerlook

if anyone wears a* 40ish R,* i just got a *brooks brothers 3/2 sack in grey herringbone* from ebay. it was listed as a short but the measurements were wrong. I'd rather pass it on here than send it back to the guy.
its in perfect condition.
$55 bones shipped US - not looking to make any kind of profit.

chest 21.5
shoulders 18
sleeve 25 +2 under
length boc 30.5

click the pic
View attachment 5667


edit: the shoulders are 18in


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hello All!

I thought I'd try my hand selling directly on this thread with a couple of odds 'n' ends that don't really fit in with the theme of my Etsy shop. Perhaps there still might be some interest?

1. Vintage Brooks Brothers Varsity Letterman Jacket. Size M (but could possibly fit a size L as well). $124.99 SHIPPED US / UK / WESTERN EUROPE.

* It's a nice varsity jacket with little to no wear overall - it's just not made in USA (made in Singapore w/ yellow block letters on a blue background).














































MEASUREMENTS:

Shoulder (shoulder seam to shoulder seam): 22 inches.
Chest (armpit to armpit x 2): 52 inches.
Waist (UNSTRETCHED side to side across bottom x 2): 39 inches.
Sleeve (shoulder seam to edge of sleeve cuff): 23 inches. (< However, please note the shoulder measurement as it will add a little length to this general sleeve measurement due to the differences in design between this style of jacket and a tailored suit jacket / sport coat.)

* ISSUE * Pocket bags have two small holes at the very tips of them. This issue does not affect the exterior of the jacket or its appearance at all.

^ Other than the issue mentioned above - NO DISCOLORATION, NO DAMAGE (no moth holes, no other holes or rips / tears, and all elastic in the ribbing at the neck, sleeve cuffs, and bottom hem is in good condition and not dry or brittle), NO SMELLS, ETC.

2. Women's Solid Blue Oxford Cloth Shirt Size 6. Made in USA! $35 shipped US / UK / Western Europe.

* Also a nice shirt. Made in USA, but for women.























































MEASUREMENTS:

Neck (back of collar button to center of buttonhole): 14 1/4 inches.
Shoulder (shoulder seam to shoulder seam across back): 16 1/4 inches.
Chest (armpit to armpit across front): 42 inches.
Waist (side seam to side seam across front): 42 inches.
Sleeve (center of yoke to edge of sleeve cuff): 31 3/4 inches.

NO DISCOLORATION, NO DAMAGE, NO SMELLS, ETC.

Please PM with inquiries.

Thanks again for taking a look!
-M-


----------



## ATL

Ejo's blazer. 2-btn, fully lined, center vent.

shoulder: 18 1/4
p2p: 21 1/4
sleeve: 24
Length: 31


----------



## leisureclass

Mercer shirt and the set of plaid pants I had listed are gone. Thanks gents.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

A few nice BB items remaining.



SouthernLiveOak said:


> Brooks Brothers Tuxedo with Cummerbund. Made in Canada. Very little wear.
> 
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00566.jpg
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00569.jpg
> 
> Jacket
> Chest - 40
> Length - 32
> Sleeves - 25
> Shoulders - 19
> 
> Pants
> Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)
> Length - 45
> Inseam - 30
> 
> $100
> 
> Brooks Brothers Formal Shoes. Made in England.
> 
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00573.jpg
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00575.jpg
> 
> Size 9D
> 
> $75
> 
> (if you buy the tux and the formal shoes $150 for both)
> 
> Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Suit. Made in USA.
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00570.jpghttps://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00571.jpg
> 
> Jacket
> Chest - 40
> Length - 32
> Sleeves - 25
> Shoulders - 19
> 
> Pants
> Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)
> Length - 45
> Inseam - 30
> 
> $75
> 
> Bow ties. --- *ALL SOLD!*
> 
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00572.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers
> Brooks Brothers 346
> Brooks Brothers 346
> R. Hanauer (like new)
> 
> $15 each or $40 for the lot.


----------



## CMDC

This weekend yielded a slew of sportcoats, including several very nice vintage pieces. These are all in excellent condition.

3/2 Tweed Sack in browns and yellows by H.I.S. I've seen this label before but I don't know anything about the maker. The label is reminiscent of Chipp, for what that's worth.

Pit to Pit: 19.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

$45 conus




























3/2 Tweed sack by some old men's store named Calby's. Beautiful mix of navy, rust, and green. This has absolutely amazing shoulders. Virtually no padding.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 26

$45 conus




























Multicolor tartan 3/2 tweed sack. I'm not sure of the maker--I've seen this tag before but its origins are unclear.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5 +1

$42 conus




























Hickey Freeman 2 button, lightly darted, glenplaid sportcoat.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.5
Sleeve: 25 +1.5

$50 conus




























Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is a very soft khaki material w/faint brown & white windowpane. Ticket pocket.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$50 conus




























Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is an interesting light blue w/ speckles of dark blue and yellow.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$50 conus




























Here's a simply gorgeous piece. It is from Rogers Stevens of Milwaukee. This is a great trad store located in the Pfister Hotel in downtown Brew City. Having grown up in WI and lived in Milwaukee for a while I was really excited to find this. I've never come across one of their jackets. 3/2 tweed sack in browns and blues.

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2.5

$55 conus




























Finally, a lovely pair of Ben Silver wool trousers. The wool is a Donegal-like melange of golds, browns, and blacks. Forward pleats and cuffed.

38 waist x 30.5 inseam

$32 conus


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nice haul


----------



## drlivingston

Interest Paul Fredrick 3-button jacket. It has side vents and is quarter lined. It is a rich brown color and made with very soft 100% cotton. Tagged XL.
Only $25 shipped CONUS.
P2P------25-1/4
Shoulder-20-1/2
BOC-----31-1/2
Sleeve---24-3/4


----------



## straw sandals

I'm pretty sure that the SSSSSS label is from Saks. Good stuff!


----------



## Yuca

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nice haul


My sentiments precisely - outstanding.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Samuelsohn Blue/Gray Herringbone Flannel 3 Piece Suit 39/40R - $125 shipped 
*
This is a tremendously nice suit from Samuelsohn, in a beautiful blue/gray herringbone flannel. It is 2 button and darted, but with very nice natural shoulders. It features a 4 button cuffs, center vent, its fully lined, and has a waistcoat with 5 button closure. The pants are flat front and uncuffed. The suit is in basically perfect condition, barely looks to have been worn. Tagged 40R, measures like a 39.

Jacket

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 18 
Sleeve: 25 + 1
Length: 30.5

Waistcoat

Pit to pit: 17

Pants

Waist: 16 + 3.5 TOTAL inches of material to let out
Inseam: 30 + 1.5 
Rise: 11
Leg Opening: 10.5


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC said:


>





straw sandals said:


> I'm pretty sure that the SSSSSS label is from Saks. Good stuff!


It's actually from Sym's, not Saks.


----------



## firedancer

^ are you sure about that Org? 

I've run across branded pieces that have the Sssss badge in addition to the brand label. Hard to see a manufacturer doing that for Syms. Unless Syms did it them selves. 

I am very interested in your thoughts as I see this semi regularly but usually leave them.


----------



## Orgetorix

firedancer said:


> ^ are you sure about that Org?
> 
> I've run across branded pieces that have the Sssss badge in addition to the brand label. Hard to see a manufacturer doing that for Syms. Unless Syms did it them selves.
> 
> I am very interested in your thoughts as I see this semi regularly but usually leave them.


I guess I don't have absolute confirmation of that, but it seems to be the consensus at SF's thrifting thread.


----------



## dkoernert

Orgetorix said:


> I guess I don't have absolute confirmation of that, but it seems to be the consensus at SF's thrifting thread.


+1, I had always thought it was Syms as well.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

I see that SSSSS label pretty regularly. I'm not sure what Sym's is, but I'm pretty sure it's not from Sak's either because some of the jackets that I have seen that have both the SSSSS label and another brand's label don't seem like the kind of things that Sak's would sell (ie really low quality almost like uniform wear for department store security guards).

But I could just as easily be mistaken.


----------



## straw sandals

I'm probably wrong about Saks, but I'm glad it sparked a conversation! Sym's makes sense considering the mixed bag of things I've found with that label (some really nice and some pretty low-end).

Google research wasn't helpful; I'd be interested to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## salgy

for some reason, i can't post more than 2 pictures, so instead of filling the next page with shoe pictures, please PM me for others... i have 3 pairs of shoes this afternoon for you: the first 2 are AE's in 9.5D:

first up: AE McCallister wingtips in burgundy... older model where the name "allen edmonds" runs from heel to toe along the insole... as stated above, size 9.5D, lots of life left in the soles & heels. appear to be corrected grain $35 shipped


next up: AE Sheton saddles in black... newer model where the name "allen edmonds" runs the short way on the insole... as stated above, size 9.5D, lots of life left in the soles & heels. appear to be corrected grain $35 shipped


----------



## salgy

salgy said:


> for some reason, i can't post more than 2 pictures, so instead of filling the next page with shoe pictures, please PM me for others...


the last pair is a vintage florsheim burgundy & black saddle

size 10.5D... lots of life left in the soles & heels... appear to be corrected grain... $35 shipped

again, please PM me if you need/want more pictures... i guess i don't have the necessary permissions to post more than 2!


----------



## katch

It's definitely not Sym's either. Sym's is like a TJ Maxx or a Marshall's. Never would have their name on the label.



straw sandals said:


> I'm probably wrong about Saks, but I'm glad it sparked a conversation! Sym's makes sense considering the mixed bag of things I've found with that label (some really nice and some pretty low-end).
> 
> Google research wasn't helpful; I'd be interested to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Orgetorix

katch said:


> It's definitely not Sym's either. Sym's is like a TJ Maxx or a Marshall's. Never would have their name on the label.


They're bankrupt/defunct now, right? My understanding was they had become a Filene's clone in latter years but had been more of a traditional department store back in the day.


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Leather Man Ltd - Tan Cotton Web with Marlin Leather Stamp Belt - Size 40 - Feathered Edge - 1-1/4"
> 
> Good Used Shape - $40 shipped (USPS Priority)


Sold. Thanks


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Cole Haan_ Black Cap Toe Shoes_
> _Size 8D_
> _Crafted in Italy - I think these are the top end?_
> 
> _Very Nice Soft Leather (just put a coat of black creme polish on them)_
> _Soles are in good useable shape, plenty of life left._
> _There are a few scratch's in the leather, but nothing major._
> 
> _$30 shipped_


Sold. Thanks


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Deansgate - Harris Tweed
> 
> Olive Green with Browns, Tans, Orange
> 
> P2P: 19-19.25
> Shoulder: 17-17.25
> Length: 29.5
> Sleeve: 25-25.25 (No material to let out)
> 
> 3/2 Roll, Single Vent. There is a good bit of wear in the lining that i can show you pics of.
> 
> $15 + Shipping


Sold. Thanks


----------



## herfitup

Orgetorix said:


> They're bankrupt/defunct now, right? My understanding was they had become a Filene's clone in latter years but had been more of a traditional department store back in the day.


Syms bought out Filenes Basement when they went into bankruptcy. I don't ever remember either store having their own label clothing made. I've seen Ralph made for Dillards in their stores but I have never their own label clothing in the stores.


----------



## firedancer

Orgetorix said:


> I guess I don't have absolute confirmation of that, but it seems to be the consensus at SF's thrifting thread.


Well I would be inclined to buy that then, until proven otherwise.

My shopping experience at Syms was pretty limited and they closed here shortly after I got hip to them. I was just talking to my Dad who did shop there pretty often and he confirmed that they indeed did bran their wares with a badge. He didn't recall the Sssss but the fact that they branded them at all was a surprise to me. The Ssss badge could have been earlier since all the stuff I see them on is Pre mid nineties or so....


----------



## jkidd41011

Finally getting around to posting stuff.....more to follow.

HSM Sport Coat - Tagged 46L (Still has the tag on the collar from the store).....$25.00 plus shipping

Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length BOC - 32.5"
Length TOC - 34"
Two Button
Single Vent














































Southwick for Paul Stuart- (Untagged but my guess would be its a large 46 small 48 because it's a tad large for me, nice heavy winter suit, in excellent condition) $50.00 plus shipping

Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24.5"
Sleeves - 26"
Length BOC - 33.5"
Length TOC - 35"
Two Button
Single Vent

Pants

Waist - 20.5" (extra 2.5")
Inseam - 32" with 1.75" Cuffs
Outseam - 44.5"
Flat Front


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone has a grenadine tie they need to get rid of in the next 24hours, and it's 3.5" or under, please let me know


----------



## JoshT

Just wanted to say thank you to Conductor for the AEs I bought from him. For anyone else buying from him in the future, he's an honest and helpful seller who I can highly recommend. Many thanks.


----------



## wacolo

hookem12387 said:


> If anyone has a grenadine tie they need to get rid of in the next 24hours, and it's 3.5" or under, please let me know


What color?


----------



## nohio

Price drop to $40 shipped



nohio said:


> *Made in the USA Brooks Brothers Grey Herringbone Sport Jacket - 42R
> $50 - shipped CONUS USPS Priority with tracking*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Shoulder: 20.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Length (bottom of collar): 32


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, looking for a tie, just got a spiffy navy suit and wanted a brown tie to match with it. Something serious that I can wear to interviews but not so serious that it seems like I'm a stiff. I saw this: https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma22tqgkVx1qehz48o1_500.jpg and really liked it, thoughts? The suit I purchased is a close shade of blue.

Does anyone have a tie like that they could part with for sub $20? I'm not sure if this is a silk/cotton knit but I was feeling something in that shade or other warm shades of brown that's wool or cashmere or some blend? Any suggestions? (I currently have one white dress shirt and one green dress shirt, what should I get next to match this suit)


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNDER $40 JACKETS! Gieves and Hawkes, Corbin for Princeton's The English Shop, 3/2 sack Blazers, Cashmere, Tapestry Tweed, Orvis, more!*

*I've consolidated my remaining jackets into this one post--and many more are on their way! *

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, despite the already-low prices, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) RARE Cashmere blend (?) Welsh Tapestry Tweed*

I very, very rarely see Welsh tapestry tweed, and it's even less common to see one that's readily wearable, as they tend to be an acquired taste. And it's even less common to see one that appears to be woven from cashmere... But this tweed meets all of these criteria!

Cut from tapestry tweed in a wonderfuly complex yet utterly wearable pattern (please see my close-ups for details!) this beautiful jacket has no fabric content, but the tweed appears to be either pure cashmere or a cashmere-heavy blend, judging by its extremely soft and yet hardy hand. The jacket was a bespoke model made in Hong Kong at the legendary Mandarin Hotel, and features a wonderful paisley lining that goes beautifully with the complex yet understated pattern of the tweed. It is a standard two button front jacket with a single centre vent. and two button cuffs.

If this is your size, grab it--you're not likely to see another like this again, and most definitely NOT at this price!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










    

*2) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $27, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*3) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack i sa trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $18, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*4) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*5) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $30 or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










   

*6) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket. c.42R. *

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name and is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R, this measures*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










   

*7) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton by Corbin. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely lovely! Half-canvassed and half-lined, this wonderful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a heathery light tobacco colour. *(Please do see my close-ups of the cuffs for a better idea of its beauty--my pictures don't do it justice at all!)* It is fully canvassed. It features three button cuffs and the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and a lovely lapel roll. This jacket was Made in the USA by Corbin--one of the most undervalued of the major traditional USA clothiers, in my view--for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton menswear shops. (Now, alas, gone.) This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*"FLYING TIGERS" LEATHER JACKET By LL BEAN!

NOTE: This is the OLD SCHOOL version--Made in the USA and Properly Sized!*

















​
This is absolutely wonderful--and becoming increasingly rare! To be sure, Bean still sell Flying Tigers jackets, and they're still getting great reviews, but the current version is "Imported" rather than Made in the USA, and comes in S, M, L and so on, rather than being properly sized. This is one of the Old School jackets--Made in the USA and properly sized. PLUS, the back of this jacket is made from ONE PIECE of goatskin, unlike many other jackets (including some current FT's) that are multiple-piece backs.

Designed after the jackets worn by WWII pilots, this "Flying Tigers" jacket was Made in the USA. The leather is supple, soft goatskin, which will remain supple even in sub-zero temperatures. The jacket has a thinsulate lining for warmth, storm cuffs, and fully functional collar snaps. It also features two front patch pockets with snap flaps. It has a single interior pocket. The zip is strong, sturdy, and moves fluidly.

This jacket is in excellent condition, the sole flaw being a circular mark on one pocket--possibly from a tin stored inside? This will give you *decades* of warm, stylish wear!

Sized a generous 40L, this could also work for a 42.

*Asking just $95, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.* *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, as are International inquiries. *

If you'd like a Flying Tigers jacket, grab this if it's your size--you're unlikely to see another at this price!

*Please PM with interest and offers![/B

     

CLASSIC BARNSTORMER LEATHER JACKET!


















​This is absolutely terrific! Made in the USA by Lakeland, a Wisconsin-based company that was prominent in the 1960s for their outerwear, especially leather, this had two deep front handwarmer pockets lined in cotton drill, with the sleeves being lined in what appears to be thick acetate for ease of wear. The classic oversized collar can be flipped up and fastened up with a throat latch from a leather strap that fastens to a leather button on the underside of the opposite collar. This is also lined in heavy shearling-type material (which might well be shearling, even though it is not marked as such... or it might not, but it's not obviously artificial fleece) which makes it exceptioanlly warm and comfortable. The sleeves do NOT have storm cuffs--a major plus in my view, as I dislike these--and the front buttons are all classic leather-clad football buttons, oversized for ease of fastening when cold. The buttonholes are lined in leather on the underside for strength. The collar is listed as "Savage Pine", whatever that might be.

This jacket was Made In the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It might well be unworn--it still carries the original inspection ticket in one of the front pockets, identifying by name the inspector who examined it before it left the factory.

This fantastic jacket is a steal at just $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--and so are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!

Tagged a 44, this measures:

Chst: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33

        *


----------



## drlivingston

All right, going to add a few "new" things to the mix. I am enjoying my break from ties, so here are some more coats/jackets. Instead of coming up with unique prices for each item, let's just go with an easy *$25 each shipped CONUS*.

1) Corneliani 100% Super 120's virgin wool; 2-button; side vents; made in Italy; fully lined; tagged 52 (US 42)










P2P------23
Shoulder-19-1/2
BOC-----29-1/2
Sleeve---23-1/2

2) Ralph Lauren "Lauren" 100% lambswool; 2-button; center vent; fully lined; tagged 40L










P2P------22
Shoulder-20
BOC-----32-1/2
Sleeve---26

3) Corbin for Parisian Made in USA; 2-button; center vent; fully lined; No size tag










P2P------23
Shoulder-19-1/4
BOC-----32
Sleeve---25

4) Brooks Brothers 90% wool/10% cashmere; made in Italy; 2-button; center vent; fully lined; no size tag










P2P------23
Shoulder-19-1/2
BOC-----29-1/2
Sleeve---23-3/4

5) J.Crew 100% wool; 3-button; no vent; fully lined; tagged 44R










P2P------24-1/2
Shoulder-20-3/4
BOC-----30-1/2
Sleeve---25

6) Brooks Brothers "Brooksease;" 3-button; center vent; fully lined; navy with metal buttons; tagged 41R










P2P------22-1/2
Shoulder-19-1/2
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24-1/2

7) L.L.Bean Field Coat 100% cotton w/ cotton lining (nylon sleeve lining); corduroy collar and cuffs; xtra buttons; tagged XL










P2P------27
Shoulder-23-3/4
BOC-----33

8) Vera Pelle Leather Coat; made in Italy; fully lined; center vent; tagged 56 (US 46)










P2P------24-1/4
BOC-----34-1/4


----------



## catside

^Some of what drlivingston sells are more expensive in thrift stores here than what he sells for on the forum. BUY


----------



## conductor

J Press tweed from post 19290 is now CLAIMED


----------



## concealed

Lord Jeff - Shetland Wool Sweater - Size Medium - Navy Blue - Mint condition
*SOLD
*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Very true, and pleasure to deal with as well.



catside said:


> ^Some of what drlivingston sells are more expensive in thrift stores here than what he sells for on the forum. BUY


----------



## Pgolden

Andover Shop dark gray Shetland crewneck sweater, Large, Excellent condition. $65 shipped, CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

Click photos to enlarge.

Price includes US shipping. Contact me for international shipping quote. First quality unless otherwise noted but labels marked to prevent return to BB.

I measured most of these or at least the same size/model. If the one you want doesn't have measurements, check identical size/model sweaters. *Measurements are on price tags, click to enlarge. P is P2P, L is length from top of collar*.

Retail on the Cashmere sweaters ranges from $348 to $498.

When ordering or asking a question about a sweater cut and paste my description in the PM.

*SMALL*

Gray/Earthy Green 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere V Small $135
Tan BBCC Scottish Casmere V Small $135


Navy BB Country Club Cable Sea Island V Vest. Small $45
Dark Green BB Country Club Sea Island V Small $70


Lt Blue Saxxon Crew Small $70
Black BBCC Prosport Crew Small $75


Camel Colored Saxxon Cable Crew. Small $95
Camel Hair Cardigan. Retail $348. Missing buttons and outer top of left front pocket is stitched. See photo. $40


Burg/Red Scottish Lambswool Crew. Small $45
Camel Scottish Lambswool Crew Small $45


*MEDIUM*

Dark Green BBCC Scottish Cashmere Crew Medium $135
Black 3-Ply Scottish Cashmere V Medium $135


Yellow BBCC Lt Weight Scottish Cashmere V Medium $135
Lt Blue 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere V Medium $135***SOLD***


Burg/Red 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere Medium V $135
Navy Saxxon Cable Crew Italy. Medium $100
Ivory Bulky Saxxon Crew Medium $100***SOLD***


Royal Blue/Purple 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere Cardigan Medium $135
Burg/Red 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere V Medium $135***SOLD***


Burgundy Lightweight Saxxon V Medium $65
Slate Brown Saxxon Cable Shawl Cardigan Dk Brn buttons, the white is paper wrapping. Medium $100***SOLD***


*LARGE*

Navy Saxxon Bulky Rib Knit Navy Quarter Zip. Large $100
Gray Saxxon Cable Crew Italy. Large $100


Heather Green 3 Ply Italian Cashmere V Large $135
Lt Green 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere V Large $135
Gray 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere V Large $135


Gray Scottish Cashmere Brown Logo V Large $135
Tan Scottish Cashmere Tan Lovo V Large $135


BB Country Club Yellow Lightweight Scottish Cashmere V Large $135
BB Country Club Pink Lightweight Scottish Cashmere V Large $135
BB Country Club Lt Blue Lightweight Scottish Cashmere V Large $135
BB Country Club Red Lightweight Scottish Cashmere Crew Large $135


Dk Green Heather Merino/Nylon/Spandex Crew Large $35
Black Fleece Lt Weight Cotton w Navy/Maroon Stripe V BB5 $80***SOLD***


Heavyweight Burgundy Saxxon Cableknit Turtleneck. Large $90
Two Button Gray Shawl Collar Scottish Lambswool Fair Isle. Large $70
Slate Brown Saxxon Shawl Cardigan Cable. No lower front pockets on this model. Large. $100***SOLD***


* XL*

Gray Sea Isle Scottish Lambswool 2 Button Shawl XL $75
Gray BBCC Scottish Cashmere V XL $135


Navy Scottish 3 Ply Cashmere V XL $135
Burg/Red Scottish 3 Ply Cashmere V XL $135


Gray 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere Crew XL $135
Orange 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere Crew XL $135


Purple Heather 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere Cardigan XL $135***SOLD***
Camel Rib Knit 2 Button Shawl XL $135


*XXL*

Green 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere V XXL $135
Lt Blue Scottish 3 Ply Cashmere V XXL $135
Slate Blue Scottish 3 Ply Cashmere Cardigan $135


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> This weekend yielded a slew of sportcoats, including several very nice vintage pieces. These are all in excellent condition.
> 
> 3/2 Tweed Sack in browns and yellows by H.I.S. I've seen this label before but I don't know anything about the maker. The label is reminiscent of Chipp, for what that's worth.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 19.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 2 button, lightly darted, glenplaid sportcoat.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$45 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is a very soft khaki material w/faint brown & white windowpane. Ticket pocket.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$45 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is an interesting light blue w/ speckles of dark blue and yellow.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$45 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simply gorgeous piece. It is from Rogers Stevens of Milwaukee. This is a great trad store located in the Pfister Hotel in downtown Brew City. Having grown up in WI and lived in Milwaukee for a while I was really excited to find this. I've never come across one of their jackets. 3/2 tweed sack in browns and blues.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2.5
> 
> *$50 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a lovely pair of Ben Silver wool trousers. The wool is a Donegal-like melange of golds, browns, and blacks. Forward pleats and cuffed.
> 
> 38 waist x 30.5 inseam
> 
> *$29 conus*


----------



## drlivingston

drlivingston said:


> Two coats for sale. Prices are inclusive of shipping CONUS
> 
> 2) Brooks Brothers Jacket. SOLD!!
> https://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0671_zps5329b754.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0673_zps88305e88.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0674_zps8d1228c2.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0675_zps2d7db35f.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0676_zpsa4ea59b7.jpg


BB Jacket is sold. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

*Price drop!!
*


drlivingston said:


> I want to apologize in advance for not knowing how to insert thumbnail images. I am only able to use one size of image. I am selling a Mercury Super 120's. It is in great condition and is only *$30 shipped CONUS.<--$20*
> Mercury, Super 120's, double-vent, fully-canvassed, fully-lined, working cuffs, custom made (no indicated size.)
> Chest-----23
> Shoulder--20-1/4
> BOC------31-1/2
> Sleeve----25


*Only $20 shipped CONUS!!!*


----------



## Danny

Some cardigans...

First an LL Bean sherpa lined zip cardigan. This would be the following item in 'deep loden heather' in size M. $50 CONUS.

Then some LL Bean cotton cardigans all in size M. This item, from a couple season ago:

These are not brand new, but they are in good shape. We have camel, black and loden green. Each $15 CONUS, discount if you want all of them. Those little white marks on the loden one are flour or something, it rubbed right off. I will fully launder all of them before shipping.

And finally a winter white vintage Lacoste/Izod [made in usa] Acrylic cardigan. Size L. $25 CONUS.

Apologies if the photos aren't all that great, the closeups likely give a better idea of color.


----------



## drlivingston

Sweaters--pullovers and cardigans--for sale. My wife is very happy with my recent purging of excess clothing so, being the decent guy that I am, I am going to get rid of more stuff! All items have been worn but are in excellent condition. Each item is $20 shipped. Two or more items can be had for $15 each.

1) J.Crew cardigan vest---*SOLD*

2) Banana Republic cardigan vest; 100% shetland wool; tagged M
P2P-----21-3/4
Length--25-1/2










3) Talbots Mens v-neck ---*SOLD*

4) Woolrich button-collar Dartmouth sweater---*SOLD*

5) Lands' End button-collar sweater; made in the USA; 100% cotton; yellow in color (poor picture quality); tagged L
P2P-----25-1/2
Length--28










6) J.Crew roll-neck sweater; 100% lambs wool; tagged XL
P2P-----25
Length--30










7) Orvis zip-up neck sweater---*SOLD*

8) Lacoste pullover sweatshirt; heather color; 100% cotton; made in Peru; tagged 9 (3XL<--seems smaller)
P2P-----27
Length--33










9) Sunderland of Scotland Dolphin waterproof short-sleeved golf rainwear; 100% polyester microfiber; made in Scotland; tagged XL; St. Mellion International logo on front
P2P-----30
BOC-----29


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33
Blue university stripe. Like new condition. 
Asking $30 or offer.


----------



## hooker4186

Shirts for sale - prices include shipping.

Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$20*
Measurements:
Shoulders 20.5
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 32









Pendleton Shirt (single chest pocket, point collar) - Size Medium - *$20*
Shoulders - 18.5"
P2P - 22"
Sleeve - 23.5"
Length - 31"









Pendleton Shirt (button-down collar, single chest pocket)- Size Small -*$20*
Shoulders - 17"
P2P - 19"
Sleeve - 22.5"
Length - 31" 









Pendleton Shirt Jacket (straight hem, two chest pockets, button front) - Size Small - *$20*
Shoulders - 18"
P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 24"
Length - 28"

















Gant New Haven Red/Yellow - Size Medium - *$20*
Measurements:
Shoulders: 21"
Chest: 24"
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 24"


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS shipping. No international shipping. Thanks for looking!

$50 Pitlochry Blackwatch Sportcoat 40R Made in England This coat is in fine condition. 2 Buttons and side vented. No holes or stains. Tagged as a 40 and the measurements are.....

Chest 21.5
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulder 19 
Sleeve 24 +1.5"



$50 Brooks Brothers Sportcoat 41R Made in USA A nice clean USA tweed from BB. 2 Buttons and a single vent. Shades of Tan, Gold, Medium Blue and Black. It is not marked but this feels like 100% Wool to me. Could have a bit of silk maybe, but I doubt it. Tagged as a 41R and the measurements are....

Chest 21.75
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 24.5 +1.5"




$25 J Press Burlington Knot Raw Silk Tie 56 x 3.5 Clean on both sides and ready to go!



$25 Murray's Toggery Shop 56 x 3.5 80/20 poy silk blend Again, clean all over with no issues.



$35 BB Fair Isle Vest Made in Scotland XL 100% Shetland Wool No Holes or Stains. Ready to go. 
Chest 29.25
Length 30



$28 Gitman Brothers Check Sportshirt Large Clean all over. No stains or Holes. The fabric is a medium weight flannel with great color. Tagged as a Large and measures....
Chest 29
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to Cuff 25



$35 BB Dog Critter Pants 34 x 32 85/15 Cotton Poly Corduroy. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottom.



$55 LL Bean Hunting Pants 36 x 29 NWT Super heavy duty wool on these. Charcoal with a red and green windowpanes. Brand new with no issues.


----------



## knucklehead

Someone should buy Wacolo's reasonably-priced LLB hunting pants. I've owned a pair for years and love 'em!


----------



## leisureclass

Just dropped the Oxxford plaid SC I have listed on the sales forum, if you're a 42 take a look: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?120231-Oxxford-42&p=1339959#post1339959


----------



## ballmouse

*1) Gleneagles Knitwear Yellow Sweater. Size S.
**$35 + free shipping in CONUS.*
100% Cashmere.
Made in Scotland.

Armpit to Armpit: 20"
Length: 26"
Armpit to Sleeve: 21"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 32.5"



















*2) Clansman for English Sports Shop, Bermuda Shetland Sweater. Tagged XL.*
*$35 + free shipping in CONUS.*
100% Shetland Wool.
No Country of Manufacture.

Armpit to Armpit: 21.5"
Length: 26.5"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"



















*3) G.H. Bass & Co. Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers. 
$30 + free shipping in USA.*

I find the toebox a tad tight for a 9D. The leather is very casual, so I would probably pair it with khakis or jeans only.

*4) Florsheim Imperial V-Cleat Longwings 9D.
$60 + free shipping in USA.*

I find these to be a bit long, so these might work better for a 9.5C or 9.5D. They have only been worn ~5 times total.


----------



## catside

*Oxxford Onwentsia, Tagged 40R and 35 and measures such*

ptp 21" arm 24+0.5" BOC 30, sh 18
pants waist 18, inseam 30, 1.5 cuffs 1.2" inside to extend.

Fair shape, I saw one snag in the back which was not noticeable unless you look close about 1/4 inch long

I will accept any fair offer/trade.


----------



## drlivingston

A few people have asked me about bowties... I do not deal with them too much. Anyway, here are a few that I will part with. Most are either Ferrell Reed or Keys & Lockwood. They are adjustable and in good condition. $5 each shipped. Bulk discounts would be considered (two is not bulk).-----*ALL BOWTIES HAVE SOLD *(Thank God... My inbox will never be the same!)


----------



## benjclark

Message sent on bow ties!


----------



## bigwordprof

I want some too.


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Orvis navy hopsack blazer. Outstanding condition. Made in USA
> 3/2 darted. Fully lined. 2 patch pockets
> Tagged 46R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$36 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers charcoal flannel pants. Made in Canada
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> 35 waist x 33 inseam
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Mountain Threadworks Shetland. Made in Scotland
> Charcoal w/burgundy and rust highlights
> Tagged M
> Pit to Pit: 19
> Length: 27
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Finally, two Corneliani spread collar dress shirts. Both are tagged 16.5 but have had shrinkage in the neck. Excellent condition on both. Made in Italy
> 
> Both measure to 15.75 x 35
> 
> $17 conus each; both for $28 conus
> 
> White w/brown check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue with white and green stripe


----------



## CMDC

THIS IS STILL AVAILABLE. DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers khaki wide wale corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Tagged 46R. 2 patch pockets
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$30 conus*


----------



## dkoernert

Any interest in some PRL OCBD's? They have the pony on the chest, but they are great shirts. I have 2 I am trying to get rid of at low cost to free up some closet space. $15 CONUS each or both for $27. Ill toss up pics if anyone is interested. They are both blue and both 16.5/34.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Good Doctor can, of course, speak for himself, but I believe that all the bow ties are spoken for.



benjclark said:


> Message sent on bow ties!


----------



## CMDC

^I knew you were going to grab those. You are a weak, weak man. :icon_smile:


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> ^I knew you were going to grab those. You are a weak, weak man. :icon_smile:


I can't get away with anything around here.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Dr. Livingston,

Your inbox is full once again. You've got a word of advice waiting on you when it's cleared. Or I'll be glad to post it here if you'd like.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Never mind


----------



## rjhalstead

I'm really bummed about missing out on those bow ties. Oh well... 

Does anyone have any repp bow ties they would be willing to part with?


----------



## drlivingston

I am heartily sorry if I offended anyone in regards to the bowties. Goodness knows it was not my intention to exhibit "bad form." It has always been my goal to offer quality items at a fair price. I take pride in my listings and even greater pride in every sales experience that I have had the pleasure of transacting. This has been fun and I hope that I have enriched many wardrobes. Thanks.
robert


----------



## Nico01

drlivingston said:


> I am heartily sorry if I offended anyone in regards to the bowties. Goodness knows it was not my intention to exhibit "bad form." It has always been my goal to offer quality items at a fair price. I take pride in my listings and even greater pride in every sales experience that I have had the pleasure of transacting. This has been fun and I hope that I have enriched many wardrobes. Thanks.
> robert


I think the only offense that you have committed is that of not having nearly enough bow ties to go around. It's a rare occasion that we have bow ties for sale here - especially en masse - so I'm not surprised they were spoken for so quickly. I'm just kicking myself over my indecision in choosing which ones I wanted :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## wacolo

*Consolidations and Drops....*

$35---->$30 Bills Khakis M1P Houndstooth Windowpane Trousers 34/29 They need a proper press, but that is about it. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" is turned under the hem for lengthening or maybe the addition of a hem.

$35---->$30 Ben Silver English Drills 37/29 Pretty much like the Bills above. Super Clean. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" under the hem.

$30---->$25 The Andover Shop Royal Oxford Dress shirt 17.5/38 Has a Gitman Gold tag on the placket. It is not sized, so it may have been a custom. Clean with no issues. Please note these measurements.....
Neck 17.5
Shoulders 21
Sleeve from middle of back 37.75

$30---->$25 Gitman Bros Dress shirt for Oak Hall 16.5/34 Spread Collar, plain cuffs and in great shape. The base is a faint purple with a check of green, orange, gold, pink, blue etc.

$25---->$20 BB Green Gingham Sportshirt Medium. Tailored Fit and NonIron. I picked this up for myself and immediately found a PRL that worked better. There is a gold dead sheep on the chest also. Great condition. 21.75" pit to pit and 18.5" at the shoulders

$45--->$40----$35 42R Corbin Sportcoat Made in USA A black and white glen plaid with a Blue and Brown windowpane. No holes or stains. Close to a three season weight, but perhaps leans just a bit heavier. Good shoulders and fully lined. Single Vented. My size is an estimate based on these measurements......
Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 25.25



$50-->$45--->$40---->$35 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44. The sweater measures 22.5" at the chest. Great condition, with just a bit of fuzziness. A tight weave and very soft.



$50----->$40 Current Southwick Navy Blazer. Navy Hopsack, 3 button, single vent. No issues with holes or stains. The specs are....
Sized as 43R
Chest- 22.5
Sleeve-25.25
Length from BOC-31
Shoulders- 20

https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp014.jpghttps://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ppp017.jpg


$65-->$55---->$50 Alden 935 10.5D Some creasing to the uppers but no significant dings to speak of. 


$55-->$45---->$40 Royal Tweed by Cheaney 9.5D Domestic sizing on these. Again, gently worn. Some creasing and some wear to the soles, but nothing too bad. No shoe trees with these.


----------



## Doctor Damage

London Fog trenchcoat, full removable liner, dark grey, size 40L, used. I bought this coat last summer but after wearing it a few times I have found that it is not going to be warm enough for a Canadian winter. Coat has all the standard trenchcoat trimmings and styling. Condition is excellent, except for some stitching around the one pocket which has unravelled - it's an easy fix for a seamstress. The sizing is misleading: the tag is 40L but I'm a slim 42L and this coats fits me perfectly over a suit. See measurements below. Before I take this to a thrift store I am offering it here to anyone who is interested. Great starter coat for a younger member on a budget. Price will be nothing other than a reasonable amount for shipping (to Canada or continental U.S.). If anyone is interested please message me. Thanks!

Measurements:
chest (pit to pit) = 25"
length = 49.5"
shoulders seam to seam (across back) = 19"
sleeve: centre back neck over shoulder to cuff = 37"
sleeve: shoulder seam to cuff = 26"
sleeve: armpit to cuff = 20.5"
sleeve: neck seam at side to cuff = 33"


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have learned to pass up overcoats and top coats because I have learned, through hard experience, that they can be difficult to move, especially if they don't have a J. Press or equivalent label. But I could not resist this piece. The cloth is is an EXTREMELY heavyweight wool twill pattern woven in Scotland--I did not put this undarted coat on a scale, but it weighs, easily, at least eight pounds. It is from Marshall Fields in Chicago, back when big department stores ruled the day and sold high-quality things. The original owner's name is stitched inside, which is indicative of the quality as well as the love and care that this garment has seen through the years. It is of equal quality (and weight) to my J. Press overcoat. This is, truly, a buy-if-for-life coat that will never wear out and never go out of style. It is tagged 42L, Measurements are 23.5 inches from armpit to armpit, 17.5 inches from shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 41.25 inches from bottom of collar to hem and 25.25 inches of sleeve length, with another two inches possible. the actual color is a dark charcoal--the lighter shade is a closeup taken with a flash to capture the fabric's texture. This can be yours for just $35 CONUS












This flannel sport coat by Corbin has never been worn, I suspect. Zero flaws. The pockets are all basted shut and I found an inspector's tag in an inner pocket. I did my best, but still failed to capture the colors as they appear in real life--the light sky-blue overcheck, in particular, is not as predominate as the photos indicate. Save for popovers (I never understood those), I don't sell stuff I wouldn't wear myself, and this coat is especially so--I want it to fit so badly, but it never will. Two button, darted with single vent. You are never going to find one like this. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22.75 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.25 inches, with another 1.5 inches possible. $25 CONUS












This mistake can be your gain. I was blown away by the tweed and made the mistake of not ensuring this fit properly in the shoulders. It is, sadly, a smidge wide, which is why it is here. I have never seen a tweed close to this. It is a deep green, almost teal, with flecks of purple and brown--the closeup gives some idea of the kaleidoscope going on here, although the green is somewhat washed out. None of the photos come close to capturing the true color, and I tried everything, from natural light to three types of incandescent--call it a magic coat that cannot be tamed by camera. The first close-up, I think, comes closest. This is the rare jacket that would work for every day as well as Christmas or St. Patrick's Day. It's stunning without being outlandish. Don't let the maker (Majer) fool you. No tweed collection is complete without something like this in the closet, but you'll never find something like this. Two button, single vent and darted. Measurements are armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches; shoulder width 20.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $25 CONUS












This is the tweed you've been looking for. By Weeds and Tweeds for Norman Hilton. 3/2 sack, hook vent and with a working throat latch. It doesn't get any better. Measurements are, armpit to rmpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 18.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS












Next, a Pendleton country jacket, with bellowed shoulders in back, suede leather elbow patches and two patch pockets in front. Tagged 44 and immaculate, save for what appears to be the original owner's initials written inside with black marker, obviously invisible when worn. Two button, darted and with single vent. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23.75 inches; shoulder, 20.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.25 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $25 CONUS












Next, a Harris Tweed herringbone by Lands End. Tagged 48R and immaculate save for a tiny burn hole in the lining near the top (and no, it does not smell of smoke). The closeup of the flaw most accurately captures the color, which is a bit browner than indicated by the other photographs. Two button, darted single vent. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24.5 inches; shoulder width, 21.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.75 inches, with another 1.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS













Finally, a Harris Tweed in a light brown/tan shade. No maker indicated. Two button, darted, single vent, two patch pockets. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21.75 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another inch possible. $25 CONUS


----------



## tonylumpkin

Whoever was looking for formal bow ties a couple days ago, PM me if you still need one. I picked up a couple of vintage silk BB today.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Can we talk?

Good. Thanks.

I might be over-reacting here, but recent events have me somewhat concerned. The main point of worry has to do with bow ties. As some of you might know, I have a certain fondness for bow ties. I wear them most every day. And, as anyone who wears bow ties as often as myself knows, bow ties wear out. More specifically, they fray. I have searched for the antidote high and low, posting inquiries on AAAC and sending missives to purveyors of bow ties to whom I have paid many dollars. And the answer, always, is the same: Fraying happens, deal with it.

This is by way of background. A couple days back, I awoke to a post on this thread by the esteemed Dr. Livingston, who keeps, apparently, even later hours than myself. As some of you may know, Dr. Livingston has exceptionally good taste when it comes to clothing (and ties), and his generosity, almost unbelievably, outstrips his taste. I once sold a pair of trousers to this fellow, and if I had to do it over again, I would refuse payment. That is the type of guy he is.

Any rate, when I saw Dr. Livingston's tie offerings a few days ago, I immediately offered to buy all of them except for the solid colors. Thinking things through, I quickly sent another PM, asking for one black and one red. I did not expect that he would sell me all of these ties, but he did, and for that I am grateful. I did not specify a price. He did, and it was way, way lower than I had any right to expect.

Now, apparently, there are some worked-up folks. Dr. L, with whom I have been in touch, is, so far as I can determine (he can speak for himself, but I doubt he has the stomach for this sort of thing) considering leaving this place because of hard feelings caused by the bargain he and I reached. I think that his walking away would be a great loss to all of us.

After I made my offer, Dr. L. told me that he had been flooded with PM's. The thread shows that his inbox was full multiple times after his posting. And now we have made him feel unwelcome.

Shame on us. And I say that full knowing that I got an amazing deal on some ties. But think about it. You're getting hundreds, no exaggeration, of PM's saying I want this one or that one or the other one or please take measurements and all the other stuff that goes on around here. WWRLD?

I've prattled on long enough. If you value Dr. Livingston as much as I do, if you want to keep him around, please send him an I Love You Bro PM. He is, in my book, an asset and someone who exemplifies why this thread is a good thing.


----------



## catside

^ First come first served is the rule on the exchange. 32 does not sell what he buy, he wears them. Hard to understand the problem here.


----------



## CMDC

^ I agree. I've made several purchases from his tie listings over the past month or so. He has been an absolute pleasure to deal with. Aside from the ridiculously low prices he is charging, all of his ties have come individually boxed and sent immediately USPS Priority. His departure would be a loss to this community.

Also, speaking as a frequent seller here, I sympathize with him if this is indeed what happened. He has spent God knows how much time photographing and posting his listings--all done immaculately and with measurements to boot. While I can imagine the flood of PMs that his low prices and high quality ties have generated--I have no doubt he has handled it in the best way he could.


----------



## TSWalker

32rollandrock said:


> I've prattled on long enough. If you value Dr. Livingston as much as I do, if you want to keep him around, please send him an I Love You Bro PM. He is, in my book, an asset and someone who exemplifies why this thread is a good thing.


32, you know I value your opinions, but the last thing I am going to do is send that poor man a PM!

Dr. Livingston is a pleasure to do business with. On several occasions, he has sent me variations of "sorry, sold out", to which I have always replied "my wife thanks you". Such is life, and mine is going on, even without that beautiful Thomas Pink tie....


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*










"Did someone say 'bow ties?'" :icon_smile_wink:






























































​
There are links to my Etsy store in my sig. lines. Please PM with any inquiries.

Thanks!
-M-


----------



## Trad-ish

Consider this a +1 from me about Dr. Livingston.



TSWalker said:


> 32, you know I value your opinions, but the last thing I am going to do is send that poor man a PM!
> 
> Dr. Livingston is a pleasure to do business with. On several occasions, he has sent me variations of "sorry, sold out", to which I have always replied "my wife thanks you". Such is life, and mine is going on, even without that beautiful Thomas Pink tie....


----------



## rjhalstead

I as well. The Dr. is a gentleman with excellent taste.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

+1 from me as well.

I tried to get a bow tie from him and was too late. This was no fault of Dr. Livingston, but my own. I appreciate that he took the time to post them here and to offer such a fair price. Hats off to him for that.


----------



## Barnavelt

I do not have a dog in this fight, so to speak, as I do not wear bow ties (although the fervor makes me think I am missing out). However everyone I have "met" here on the fora and exchange have been gentlemen and a true change of pace from the world at large, for me anyway. I would hope that any hard feelings arose simply from folks wanting something they have been searching for. Lord knows I can relate to sartorial remorse in "missing out" but it can't be worth damaged relationships, electronic though they may be.


----------



## Jack1425

This may seem an odd request for such a cornerstone of Trad-wear... But here goes.. Anyone have a spare White BB ocbd in a 16.5X35 slim fit that they would not mind passing along? At this point, must iron, non iron, I really do not have a preference Thanks..


----------



## Doctor Damage

32rollandrock said:


> I have learned to pass up overcoats and top coats because I have learned, through hard experience, that they can be difficult to move, especially if they don't have a J. Press or equivalent label.


I know what you mean. I have a vintage short camel overcoat which would be perfect for any traditional dresser but it's never moved, despite being a hundred times better quality than anything one can buy in a store today, for almost any money. I spotted a beautiful single breasted overcoat in a thrift store a couple weeks back, size 38R, and was tempted to buy it to pass on to someone here or on SF, but I knew no one would want it. It was made from a cloth which I have in an overcoat myself - grey/black herringbone, so tightly woven that it's 99% waterproof, which I have demonstrated with my own coat. Oh well.


----------



## Trevor

Jack1425 said:


> This may seem an odd request for such a cornerstone of Trad-wear... But here goes.. Anyone have a spare White BB ocbd in a 16.5X35 slim fit that they would not mind passing along? At this point, must iron, non iron, I really do not have a preference Thanks..


Not odd at all... i need the same stuff. I dont have white or blue im BB. Every time i find something thrifting, its all beat up.

Im breaking down and buying them at the thanksgiving save (hopefully for $45 each). https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?120385-PSA-BB-Thanksgiving-Sale


----------



## wacolo

Shipping is free to the CONUS. Thanks!

$85 42 Hardwick tweed sack suit. Lots of bells and whistles....hook vent, swelled edges, lap seams, flat front pants. The closeup of the label is very near to the actual color. No stains or holes that I can find. The only issue of note is the bar tack on the right pants pocket needs to be tightened. Please see the last pic. 

Chest 22.5
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 25.5 +1


Waist 35.75 +1.5
Inseam 31.5
Outseam 42.5 (top of waistband)




$28 Peter Millar 100% XL Cashmere Vest Not brand new, but clean and in great shape!

Chest 23
Shoulder 19
Length 28


----------



## Jack1425

Trevor said:


> Im breaking down and buying them at the thanksgiving save (hopefully for $45 each). https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?120385-PSA-BB-Thanksgiving-Sale


Indeed.. I was thinking the same thing and have been saving my pennies as I was stricken with Lyme Disease while "mob-ing" for Afghanistan last year. Having said that, I have been going sweater crazy lately and to say the bride is starting to raise an eyebrow would be understating the truth.. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bowties! 7 for $20!*

In the wake of *drlivingston*'s kindness, I have seven bowties to pass on today. Please note that ALL HAVE MINOR FLAWS, such as small snags, edge frays, and in one case a small and possibly removable stain. They are, however, all in Good, usable condition.

*I'm asking $20, or offer, for all seven shipped in the CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*







​
      

​


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT STUNNING Harris Tweed Jackets! c.44R. From the closing sale of Josef Borg, Princeton Tailor!*

These jackets are both NEW, UNWORN, and have a SUPERB provenance--they are from the stock of the recently-close Princeton tailor Josef Borg, by way of Landau's of Princeton, which received Borg's remaining stock.

These jackets are thus *completely new*; it is possible that they have not even been tried on. Both have all of their original basting on all pockets, as well as on the rear vents. They both have their original sets of spare buttons; one chest button and one cuff button. *This is thus a rare chance to acquire a new Harris Tweed at a substantial savings!*

In addition to being new, these tweeds are simply gorgeous; my pictures come nowhere close to doing them justice.They are both cut from an absolutely stunning midweight Harris tweed in classic herringbone, here, the herringbone is a beautiful and complex weave of lichens and moss greens--easily my favourite herringbone colourway! In addition to this the jackets both have windownpane checks in subtle mustard, russet, and sky blue. This tweed is splendid, and even if these weren't completely new they'd fetch around $95 to $115 used.... and my used prices tend to be on the very low side!

As well as being cut from a gorgeous Harris Tweed the jackets are beautifully tailored. They are both half-canvassed, have twin rear vents, and feature the classic chestnut coloured football style buttons that go so perfectly with Harris. They are both subtly darted, and feature flapped pockets and two button fronts. They are both fully lined.

These are, again, NEW, and so are in mint condition.

*Please note--one of the jackets has had its interior labels removed, but the other has not. *

Asking: These are, again, new jackets, cut from beautiful tweed, with full provenance. As such, they're an absolute steal at just *$135, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS each*. Offers are welcome--but you won't be finding nicer tweeds at this price anywhere!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:

Tagged 44R. *

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2








*Jacket 1:*

      

*Jacket 2:*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC BURBERRY TRENCHCOAT! 38R. Excellent condition, with zip-in wool liner. OFFERS WELCOME!*

​*Claimed!*

Possibly THE best trenchcoat in this size available at this price!

This is absolutely stunning! Of course, you know what this is if you're here, so I need not refer to the superb pedigree of this coat, ranging from its use in the trenches of the First World War, to its adoption by officers in teh second war, and then into civilian life, made famous by Bogart and my every film noir anti-hero since.

This coat has all of the bells and whistles you'd want. It has the novacheck lining, the zip-in all-wool check lining (and the zip works beautifully fluidly), the functional vent at the back secured tightly with its original button, the D-rings on the belt for maps and grenades, the belt itself, the leather buckles on the belt and teh sleeves to adjust each, the "lambchop" throat latch under the collar, the brass connectors to close the collar at the front, the gun flap, the deep interior pockets--everything! It was MADE IN ENGLAND.

The condition of this coat is excellent--there is NO wear at all to the leather of the buckles at the sleeve or on the belt, there are no marks anywhere, and the only flaws are two missing D-rings--readily replaced by Burberry--and initials on the interior hangtag. Plus, this Burberry is in a very common and desirable size!

I don't oversell items, and so I really believe that this is the best Burberry at this price available.

*Asking just Claimed!.* International inquiries welcome, with priority insured tracked shipping at cost. *OFFERS ARE WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:

Tagged size 38R. *

Chest; 22
Sleeve: c.37
Length (BOC): 46


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That's what the D-rings are for, maps and grenades? I found a RL trench raincoat I'll be listing soon that has a slew of D-rings on the belt. Couldn't figure out what purpose they serve, but they look cool.


----------



## Jovan

For civilians? Not much use. But some purists insist on it. Then again, the gun flap doesn't serve much use for civvies either and I kind of like it.


----------



## drlivingston

Thank you to everyone for your kind words.
In order to prevent any recurrence of this issue, I will no longer post any item at a ridiculously cheap price. It only causes problems and a very full inbox. 
That being said, I have a beautiful Oxxford one-button tuxedo jacket. It is a beautiful example with grosgrain lapels, working cuffs, and no vent. It is made from Oxxford's Super 100's Tuxedo Cloth. How about *$30 shipped *USPS Priority CONUS??
P2P------23-1/2
Shoulder-20
BOC-----32-1/2
Sleeve---25-1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Goose Down Jackets!*

*I have several lovely goose down jackets to pass on today--as well as a parka! This winter is supposed to be very cold, so grab these while you can! *

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) Old-School LL Bean Script label Goose Down Jacket*

This is fantastic! Light and extremely warm as you'd expect from Bean, this dates from the Script label days, when Bean was making serious outdoor gear. This jacket has a quilted interior, a corduroy collar, a heavy duty zipper, knit cuffs, two deep front flapped pockets, and two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in very, very warm and comfortable material--brushed duck?--and are also very very deep. It has an interior pocket, and an interior waist drawstring for shaping and fit.

It does have some small black marks on the back, as shown, and so is overall in Very Good condition.

If I didn't have too many coats already--including a Filson double Mackinaw!--I'd keep this!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Size L; this could work for a 40 or 42, depending on how you layer--maybe even a 38.

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c. 38, measured as a shirt.
Length (BOC): 32










     

*2) Goose Down Jacket by Mighty Mac*

From 32

This is another terrific goose down jacket! Featuring Norsac goose down, this has a drawstring waist, two slash pockets at front with zips, and a very handy, heavy-duty zipper with a pull-bar for use when it's cold. It also has D-rings at the shoulders, front and back, and a quilted interior. This is in excellent condition.

*This is a great jacket!

Asking just $60, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 31










     

*3) Goose Down jacket by Eddie Bauer.*

From 32

In classic navy, this jacket has a plaid lining, with the plaid being repeated under the collar. It also has a detachable hood, which is included. It has a waist drawstring, and is wonderfully light and warm. The size label is missing, but otherwise this is in very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: c.33, as raglan sleeves.
Length BOC: 31


----------



## AlanC

^The Oxxford is about a 44/45L (give or take), would look great with a pair of Blackwatch plaid trousers in a few weeks.

Speaking of which, anybody got a pair of wool Blackwatch trousers in a 34/36" waist?


----------



## Christophe

Similarly, does anyone have Blackwatch pants with a 29 to 31 inch waist (preferably 29 or 30)?


----------



## wacolo

Drops


$55--->$48--->$43 Hickey Freeman Sack Sportcoat 44 A spectacular vintage piece from Hickey Freeman. 3 season wool with a nice hand. 3 buttons and a single vent. Fully canvassed with handsewn buttonholes. Exceptionally clean with no holes or stains. Please take note of the measurements.

Chest 23
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 26.5
Shoulder 19



$23--->$20 shipped CONUS Gitman Brothers Blue Stripe shirt 16/34 Clean all over. The shirt has a point collar and plain cuffs.

$25---->$22 NWT MacIntyre Hunting Tie Made in Scotland 100% wool 56x3.5

$30 Majer Blackwatch Trousers 38x28 These are year round weight. They are flat front and have a plain bottom. There is enough material to lengthen them 1.25". Condition wise is fine except for a small hole next to the tack by the back left pocket. It is shown in the last picture. I doubt it would be an issue, but it is there.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I have been very lazy and consequently, my house is filling with items that need to be posted. Let's get started.

Hanover shell cordovan saddle shoes. I suspect these started out as something near #8, but they have developed the beautiful patina the burgundy shell goes to with use. These are size 9 C/A and in very nice condition. Minor scuffs, but nothing major to the uppers and plenty of wear remaining on both the soles and heels. Asking $115 shipped CONUS







































A trad classic. Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, grey herringbone jacket tagged size 43R but, I think measures smaller so please use the approximate measurements below. Excellent used condition with patch pockets minimal shoulder padding, hook vent and welted rear seam. Asking $85 shipped CONUS

Approximate measurements:
chest 21.5"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 18.25"
length 30.25" (BOC)







































I actually have two identical coats for this next one. Each with slightly different measurements. The fabric and features are the same on both coats. Grey Donegal type tweed labeled by Brooks Brothers as BrooksTweed. As you can see the overall tone is dark grey, but there are flecks of vibrant color everywhere. Red. Blue. Green. Yellow. Both are 3/2 sacks with minimal padding in the shoulders. Asking $85 each shipped CONUS

Approximate measurements:
Coat One
chest 22.75"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 19"
length 32.5"

Coat Two (I'm referring to it as pocketless as its the only jacket I've ever seen without inside pockets.)
chest 22"
sleeves 25.5"
shoulders 19"
length 32"







































Magnificent Brooks Brothers trench coat with all the bells and whistles. This is in immaculate condition and may, in fact, have never bee worn. The leather on the buckles is pristine and I can't find a mark on it. There is no fabric content that I can find (other than the wool mark on the included liner) but I believe the shell is 100% cotton. There is also no tagged size, but the chest measurement would seem to be consistent with a 43-44. The pit to pit measurement is 24.5" and the length is 44" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $135 shipped CONUS














































Four Climes Harrington jacket, size 42. Very nice used condition. What might appear to be dirt on the jacket in the main picture is just shadows. There are two tiny marks near the bottom of the zipper which I have shown in a picture. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS







































Amazing Harris Tweed coat by Dunn & Co. Again, this coat may never have been worn. It is immaculate and shows no signs of wear. There is no tagged size as I believe it was bespoke. The reason I believe that is I have a sport coat made by Dunn & Co. in the exact same fabric and they came from the same closet. Asking $135 shipped CONUS

Approximate measurements:
chest 23.5"
sleeves 24.5"
shoulders 19"
length 39"
































I'm also posting a pair of black Alden shell LHS loafers in the Sales Forum.


----------



## catside

Tony check the right pocket of BB trench. Mine has measurement there.
Those saddle shoes are great and a bargain. I would go for them if they were 9E.
And the Harris overcoat! so good!


----------



## 32rollandrock

That HT from TL is jaw dropping.

I have somewhat a dog in this fight, but I would point out that, if memory serves (and please chime in if I am incorrect, TD) the Eddie Bauer is vintage, which is to say, it was made back when the quality of Eddie Bauer down was unsurpassed. Big difference between the old stuff and the schlep on current offer from EB.



TweedyDon said:


> *3) Goose Down jacket by Eddie Bauer.*
> 
> From 32
> 
> In classic navy, this jacket has a plaid lining, with the plaid being repeated under the collar. It also has a detachable hood, which is included. It has a waist drawstring, and is wonderfully light and warm. The size label is missing, but otherwise this is in very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: c.33, as raglan sleeves.
> Length BOC: 31


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Yes, that's a vintage tag, and at that price, a pretty good buy. Older EB stuff--the kind of the thing they sold when I was my son's age--was quite good and usually made in the USA. Generally, that information was included with the materials information.



32rollandrock said:


> . . . the Eddie Bauer is vintage, which is to say, it was made back when the quality of Eddie Bauer down was unsurpassed. Big difference between the old stuff and the schlep on current offer from EB.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Since down seems to be all the rage lately, here is a stunning vintage parka from REI (that's Recreational Equipment Incorporated) of Seattle. This, quite simply, is a beast of a coat that will keep you toasty in sub-zero temperatures. It is a medium. I've consulted with folks wiser than myself, and the conclusion we reach is that this dates to the mid 1980s, based on tags. There is no country of origin indicated, but to my knowledge, all of REI's down gear from that era was made in the United States. It presents as brand new--no lint or who-knows-what stuck to the Velcro, no stains, no odors, tears or imperfections of any kind save for a tiny bit of fray on one hood drawstring (pictured) from contact with a Velcro closure, which is normal and of no structural consequence. The detachable hood is also filled with the down, and this is the fluffiest down imaginable, with no hint of quills. A comparable parka new would cost, easily, $300. This one can be yours for just $80 CONUS. Fair warning, this coat is listed on eBay (I shoulda done this first, but didn't). I'll end the auction early to sell it to someone here, but not after someone bids.


----------



## ballmouse

*1) Saks Fifth Avenue Purple Shetland Sweater. Tagged Size 40.
**$45 + free shipping in CONUS!** SOLD!*
Made in England.
100% Shetland Wool.

The color of this sweater is absolutely gorgeous. It's a light purple with a lot of variation and goes well with pretty much any color trouser. It's my favorite sweater color-wise, but it is too large for me to wear.

Armpit to Armpit: 21.25"
Length: 28"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"


















*
2) John Molloy Aran Cardigan. No tagged size.
$45 + free shipping in CONUS!*
Made in Ireland.
100% Pure New Wool.

Armpit to Armpit: 21"
Length: 25.5"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 31"


----------



## Bernie Zack

That Irish cardigan is GORGEOUS! If it were an XL I would snap it up ASAP!


ballmouse said:


> *1) Saks Fifth Avenue Purple Shetland Sweater. Tagged Size 40.
> $45 + free shipping in CONUS!*
> Made in England.
> 100% Shetland Wool.
> 
> The color of this sweater is absolutely gorgeous. It's a light purple with a lot of variation and goes well with pretty much any color trouser. It's my favorite sweater color-wise, but it is too large for me to wear.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 21.25"
> Length: 28"
> Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) John Molloy Aran Cardigan. No tagged size.
> $45 + free shipping in CONUS!*
> Made in Ireland.
> 100% Pure New Wool.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 21"
> Length: 25.5"
> Center of Neck to Sleeve: 31"


----------



## drlivingston

Bernie Zack said:


> That Irish cardigan is GORGEOUS! If it were an XL I would snap it up ASAP!


Correct me if I am wrong... but with a P2P measurement of 21", that Irish cardigan might be a little confining on a person who wears an XL.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Correct me if I am wrong... but with a P2P measurement of 21", that Irish cardigan might be a little confining on a person who wearn an XL.


I think it's called Leprechaun Bondage.


----------



## catside

^I did not want to take space in exchange but I laughed , and laughed and laugh..


----------



## catside

Public thanks to Salgy who sent me almost new AEs very cheap.


----------



## CMDC

First up are three exceptional pairs of flannels. I have never heard of this maker but I'm extremely impressed. They're by Feller, handmade in Austria. They are all in unworn condition. They also have an interesting detail--a strip of grosgrain underneath the hem. Should you wish to remove it for purposes of cuffing, I don't think it would leave a mark.

All three pair measure 36 waist, 32 inseam. All are flat front and uncuffed. The colors are dark olive, light olive, and navy.

*SOLD*





































Murray's Toggery Shop reds.
These are made in USA unlike the current made in China edition

34 x 32
Flat front, cuffed

*SOLD*



















Paul Stuart ocbd sport shirt in turquoise blue
Made in USA
Tagged L and measures 16.5 x 34.5

*SOLD*


----------



## wacolo

I have, according to the Rubbermaid container, about 18 gallons of braces. I am probably going to start listing some individually. Would anyone one be interested if I was to start listing some also in random groups of maybe five? Pretty much all are Trafalgar or are marked Made in USA or Made in England. A few are unmarked. I was thinking about $25 shipped per group.


----------



## dkoernert

^ Hell yes!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I have a braces drawer--no, wait, two drawers--that look just like that. Mrs. 32 just took a gander and said "That looks so familiar."

So, yes, I'm in.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here's a classic piece for someone in the 38-40 range. I'm trying to pare down my closet a bit and I've got two of these so one's gonna go.
> 
> Southwick for Arthur Adler charcoal 3/2 sack flannel pinstripe suit
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> Trousers flat front and cuffed.
> 33 waist x 32 inseam
> 
> *$72 conus*


----------



## CMDC

This is not an urgent need but something I'd like to get over the next two months or so. If anyone comes across a classic tux in 39/40R, I'm in the market. Peak lapel, BB, JPress, Oxxford--you know the drill. Trousers would need to be 32 or 33 waist (34 would work too to take in an inch or so) with 32 inseam.


----------



## drlivingston

AlanC said:


> ^The Oxxford is about a 44/45L (give or take), would look great with a pair of Blackwatch plaid trousers in a few weeks.
> 
> Speaking of which, anybody got a pair of wool Blackwatch trousers in a 34/36" waist?


----------



## ballmouse

ballmouse said:


> *1) Saks Fifth Avenue Purple Shetland Sweater. Tagged Size 40.
> **$45 + free shipping in CONUS!** SOLD!
> 
> **2) John Molloy Aran Cardigan. No tagged size.
> $45 + free shipping in CONUS!*


Both have been sold!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Hello to member *Vector Sum*. Your inbox appears to be full or something, so here's the info on the coat:

Here's the measurements:
length = 41"
chest = 24.5"
back across shoulders = 18.5"
sleeve back neck over shoulder to cuff = 36"
sleeve shoulder seam to cuff = 25.5"

Here are a couple photos:

For pricing I am thinking around $75, shipping included.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## CMDC

More drops...



CMDC said:


> This weekend yielded a slew of sportcoats, including several very nice vintage pieces. These are all in excellent condition.
> 
> 3/2 Tweed Sack in browns and yellows by H.I.S. I've seen this label before but I don't know anything about the maker. The label is reminiscent of Chipp, for what that's worth.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 19.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$35 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 2 button, lightly darted, glenplaid sportcoat.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is a very soft khaki material w/faint brown & white windowpane. Ticket pocket.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is an interesting light blue w/ speckles of dark blue and yellow.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simply gorgeous piece. It is from Rogers Stevens of Milwaukee. This is a great trad store located in the Pfister Hotel in downtown Brew City. Having grown up in WI and lived in Milwaukee for a while I was really excited to find this. I've never come across one of their jackets. 3/2 tweed sack in browns and blues.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2.5
> 
> *$42 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a lovely pair of Ben Silver wool trousers. The wool is a Donegal-like melange of golds, browns, and blacks. Forward pleats and cuffed.
> 
> 38 waist x 30.5 inseam
> 
> *$24 conus*


----------



## drlivingston

Beautifully trad... Bunce Brothers 3/2 sack construction; center vent; tagged 40R; yours for only *$25 shipped CONUS*.
P2P------21-1/2
Shoulder-18-1/2
BOC-----30
Sleeve---24-1/2


----------



## drlivingston

Oxxford Navy Onwentsia jacket; 2-metal button; center vent.
Very small imperfection indicated on last picture. If you were not looking for it, you would not notice it.
*$25 shipped CONUS
*P2P------22-1/2
Shoulder-19-1/4
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24-1/2


----------



## catside

*This suit is taken. Thanks*
This Press blue-gray 3/2 sack suit has two pinsize holes in the pants. 46-47R (ptop 24") I'm taking it back. jacket is excellent. If you want it at my cost+shipping get at me.


----------



## hooker4186

Price drops:


hooker4186 said:


> Shirts for sale - prices include shipping.
> 
> Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$20>>>$17*
> Measurements:
> Shoulders 20.5
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length (BOC): 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton Shirt (single chest pocket, point collar) - Size Medium - *$20>>>$17*
> Shoulders - 18.5"
> P2P - 22"
> Sleeve - 23.5"
> Length - 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton Shirt (button-down collar, single chest pocket)- Size Small -*$20>>>$17*
> Shoulders - 17"
> P2P - 19"
> Sleeve - 22.5"
> Length - 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton Shirt Jacket (straight hem, two chest pockets, button front) - Size Small - *$20>>>$17*
> Shoulders - 18"
> P2P - 20"
> Sleeve - 24"
> Length - 28"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant New Haven Oxford Red/Yellow - Size Medium - *$SOLD THANKS*
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 21"
> Chest: 24"
> Length: 32"
> Sleeves: 24"


----------



## TweedyDon

*BURBERRY Raincoat for J. PRESS with zip-in wool liner! GRAIL! 38S. OFFERS WELCOME!*

​This is absolutely wonderful! You already know the heritage that lies behind both of these brands--J. Press, the Ivy League outfitters, and Burberry, the rainwear specialists of choice for trads and their British Sloane cousins alike--so there's no need to elaborate on this.

The coat is wonderful. It features the classic Novacheck lining, as well as a zip-in wool liner. The zip moves beautifully fluidly. The coat is cut on the classic, clean lines of a Balmacaan, with raglan sleeves, button-shut slash pockets, and a single hook vent at the rear. All of the buttons are intact and complete. There are a few minor flaws and marks on the shell--as shown, with the most noticeable being by the underside of the left-hand pocket--but these would be acquired by any coat after a few months of wear. However, because of these this coat is just in Very Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*CLAIMED!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve (measured as a shirt): c.34
Length (COC): 41


----------



## ATL

Holy hell.


----------



## catside

I have never seen one before. What a bargain!


----------



## straw sandals

Must.... Resist.... Amazing... Trenchcoat...


----------



## TweedyDon

Wait till you see what else I have coming! 

In other news, the NWOT Harris Tweed Jacket #1 has been claimed!


----------



## CMDC

^Too small for me unfortunately. I will say, though, that if you are wavering and pondering--just buy it. These don't come along that often. I've been searching for about 2 years for something in the same vein and haven't found what I'm looking for. Truly a grail item. Buy it, check it off your list, and never need to worry about a rain coat again.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This. Really, it is a giveaway price.



CMDC said:


> ^Too small for me unfortunately. I will say, though, that if you are wavering and pondering--just buy it. These don't come along that often. I've been searching for about 2 years for something in the same vein and haven't found what I'm looking for. Truly a grail item. Buy it, check it off your list, and never need to worry about a rain coat again.


----------



## Pink and Green

If you ever wondered why God constructed you as a 38S, and why nothing fits you, the Almighty provides your redemption today, and at $135.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Oh no. Here it comes! I can't wait to see!


TweedyDon said:


> Wait till you see what else I have coming!
> 
> In other news, the NWOT Harris Tweed Jacket #1 has been claimed!


----------



## dexconstruct

*PRICE DROPS!!!

Samuelsohn Blue/Gray Herringbone Flannel 3 Piece Suit 39/40R - $100 shipped 
*
This is a tremendously nice suit from Samuelsohn, in a beautiful blue/gray herringbone flannel. It is 2 button and darted, but with very nice natural shoulders. It features a 4 button cuffs, center vent, its fully lined, and has a waistcoat with 5 button closure. The pants are flat front and uncuffed. The suit is in basically perfect condition, barely looks to have been worn. Tagged 40R, measures like a 39.

Jacket

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 18 
Sleeve: 25 + 1
Length: 30.5

Waistcoat

Pit to pit: 17

Pants

Waist: 16 + 3.5 TOTAL inches of material to let out
Inseam: 30 + 1.5 
Rise: 11
Leg Opening: 10.5










     









*J. Press Pressidential Gray Pinstripe Sack Suit 44R - $100 shipped *

Beautiful 3/2 sack from J. press, in nearly perfect condition. This one was made in the USA and features a gray and blue stripes on a gray background. It has 4 button cuffs. The suit is UNVENTED, but it looks like it should be possible for a tailor to open the vent back up. Pants are flat front and cuffed.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.25
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 25 + 1
Length (from BOC): 31

Waist: 19 + .5
Inseam: 31.5









     


*Lands' End Madras Surcingle Belt 32 - $16 shipped*

Surcingle belt with a great madras plaid. Condition is very good, although there is a small stain.

Length: 35








































*Corbin Mid-Gray "Heirloom Flannel" Trousers - $20 shipped*

Corbin loves the wacky names for their pants. This pair of "heirloom flannel" trousers is just fantastic, and come uncuffed and with a flat front.

Waist: 19.5 
Inseam: 31 
Rise: 12


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> Wait till you see what else I have coming!


There goes another day of mine. I am going to sit here and keep refreshing.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Bump!



AdamsSutherland said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The colors (on my screen) are as close as I could get them, but I am open to taking more pictures if they are wanted.
> 
> Prices posted are negotiable, so make an offer if you have interest. Also, buying multiple items affords flexibility in prices.
> 
> Item 1: BB Golden Fleece sack suit, half lined- grey herringbone with red and brown vertical stripes and blue horizontal stripes- subtle. $65 shipped CONUS OBO
> PtP: 21" = ~40
> Sleeve ~24.5"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length: 33" (from top of collar)
> Single Vent
> 2 button cuff
> Pants (plain front, unlined, alterable waist with over an inche of extra material on each side)
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 29.5"
> Cuffs: 1.75" +~1" inside
> 
> 
> Item 2: blue/aqua Stanley Blacker for Whiteside's (of Bloomington, IN) 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, half lined, I did my best to get the color in these photos as close to the real color as possible, but it might be a bit more teal than shown... Could probably use a cleaning. (Thrifted) $25 shipped CONUS OBO
> PTP: 24
> Shoulder: 21
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 33
> 
> Item 3: J.McLaughlin Pink brushed twill sportshirt, size XL (~17/36) Decent collar roll. Much lighter in color than Brooks' pink. $30 shipped CONUS OBO
> 
> 
> Item 4: RL Rugby Blue Gingham (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), 3 button collar, locker loop, flap pocket 100% cotton $25 shipped CONUS OBO
> 
> Item 5: RL Rugby purple, white, red plaid (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), no flap pocket $25 shipped CONUS OBO
> 
> 
> Also for Sale:
> *BB OCBDs*- All purchased in the past few years, worn sparingly (I am a student), and never dry cleaned or bleached. Collars and cuffs are all in good shape.
> White 16.5/36 Trad fit, made in USA $40
> White 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
> Blue 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
> Blue pinpoint Non-Iron 16.5/36, Trad fit, Made in Malaysia $35
> (If anyone has 16.5-17x36 slim fit BB OCBDs that they are looking to get rid of, I'm open to working out some sort of exchange deal, as well.)
> 
> *PRL Chinos*- Flat front, 100% Cotton $30 shipped
> Both are light khaki color, but I wouldn't say they are "stone"
> The top pair (darker) are 36x34, the bottom are 35x32
> Shown here with one of the BB OCBDs in classic blue
> Hems, pockets, and seat are all in good shape with a little bit of abrasion visible on the 35x32's front left pocket trim.


----------



## catside

*J. Press 3/2 sack sports coat in brown tone Glenn Plaid. 41 to 42 L. $50 shipped OBO*

Measures, pit to pit: 21.5, sh: 18.5, sleeves 26, BOC 32 inches.

 
 


Sorry about the pic size, did something wrong and could not manage to reduce the size.


----------



## Window

*Bragano Made in Italy Shoes NWOB, shoes are each $75 shipped CONUS*

Bragano Cole Haan NWOB burgundy tassel loafers, size 11 M
Outsole measurement: 11 7/8" x 3 7/8"


















Bragano Cole Haan Woven Leather Moc Penny Loafers NWOB, size 8 M
Outsole measurement: 10.75" x 3.75"


----------



## TweedyDon

MicTester said:


> There goes another day of mine. I am going to sit here and keep refreshing.


Wait until the weekend!


----------



## Trevor

TweedyDon said:


> Wait until the weekend!


The pain!


----------



## dkoernert

My Paypal account thanks you for waiting until I go on vacation Tweedy!:thumbs-up:


----------



## Titus_A

straw sandals said:


> Must.... Resist.... Amazing... Trenchcoat...


That's nothing: he had the 38R Burberry DB trench over the weekend. It must have gone in a New York minute. I would have taken it that fast: I could really use a new trench coat.


----------



## straw sandals

The only reason I held off is because I already have a DB Burberry that I love. At that price, however, I almost succumbed!

Like many others, I'll be glued to the forum this weekend...



Titus_A said:


> That's nothing: he had the 38R Burberry DB trench over the weekend. It must have gone in a New York minute. I would have taken it that fast: I could really use a new trench coat.


----------



## CMDC

*THE LAND OF MISFIT OCBD'S

Over several recent and not so recent posts, a bunch of ocbd's have remained unsold. So, I've decided to compile them all in one spot and put them back up for your consideration.

Each shirt is $14 conus with discounts for multiple purchases.
*
Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd
15.5 x 34
Unlined collar










Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint non iron ocbd
15.5 x 34










Brooks Brothers white ocbd
New with tags
Unlined collar
16 x 32










Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
16 x 34

*SOLD*










Brooks Brothers blue ocbds
2 available
17 x 34










Brooks Brothers yellow ocbd
Like new condition
17 x 33










Brooks Brothers white ocbd
Like new condition
17 x 33

*SOLD*










Brooks Brothers blue ocbd
17.5 x 33










Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
17.5 x 33










Mercer and Sons yellow ocbd
Unlined collar
17 x 34


----------



## hooker4186

100% camelhair jacket from Brooks Brothers in a black and white houndstooth. Excellent condition, single vent two button - *$50*

Chest -22.5"
Shoulders - 19"
Sleeve - 24" with about 1" to bring out
Length (BoC) - 30.5"































GB Sportelli Shetland Sweater - comfy and fuzzy - tagged a Medium - *$25*

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19" 
Sleeves - 24"
Length - 26"










Robert Talbott Tie - 50% Silk 50% Cotton - Mallard Ducks- $*20*


































Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$17
*
Measurements:
Shoulders 20.5
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 32









Pendleton Shirt (single chest pocket, point collar) - Size Medium - *$SOLD*

Pendleton Shirt (button-down collar, single chest pocket)- Size Small -*$17*
Shoulders - 17"
P2P - 19"
Sleeve - 22.5"
Length - 31" 









Pendleton Shirt Jacket (straight hem, two chest pockets, button front) - Size Small - *$17*
Shoulders - 18"
P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 24"
Length - 28"


----------



## drlivingston

For Sale: 2 Beautiful NWOT 100% cotton Lands' End cardigans. Made in the USA. Both are tagged Large. $20 each shipped or $30 for the pair shipped.
1) Emerald Green
P2P------25-1/2
Length---29










2) Pure White
P2P------25-1/2
Length---28-1/2


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Reductions....also open to offers/trades

[/QUOTE]


jkidd41011 said:


> Finally getting around to posting stuff.....more to follow.
> 
> HSM Sport Coat - Tagged 46L (Still has the tag on the collar from the store).....$25.00>>>15.00 plus shipping
> 
> Shoulders - 20"
> Chest - 24"
> Sleeves - 25.5"
> Length BOC - 32.5"
> Length TOC - 34"
> Two Button
> Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Paul Stuart- (Untagged but my guess would be its a large 46 small 48 because it's a tad large for me, nice heavy winter suit, in excellent condition) $50.00>>>40.00 plus shipping
> 
> Shoulders - 20"
> Chest - 24.5"
> Sleeves - 26"
> Length BOC - 33.5"
> Length TOC - 35"
> Two Button
> Single Vent
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist - 20.5" (extra 2.5")
> Inseam - 32" with 1.75" Cuffs
> Outseam - 44.5"
> Flat Front


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have several neckties for sale.

- Lilac Glen Plaid Ede & Ravenscroft necktie; brand new in July. $10.

- New with tags Polo Ralph Lauren necktie with pheasant motif. $12

- J. Crew necktie with whale motif; like new. $12

- Lauren Ralph Lauren necktie; like new. $10

- J. Crew necktie with schoolboy stripes; very good. $10.

I'll sell all of them together, including shipping within the continental United States (extra charges apply for other shipping destinations), for $50.

If you want them individually, it will be $6 shipping per tie.

Please send me a private message, if interested


----------



## conductor

A few items tonight gents -

First, you will need these if you plan on cutting down a tree in a snowstorm this winter. These are the thickest wool pants I have ever come across. Flat front with brace buttons, they show a few signs of light wear. However, these are heavy duty, and they're jut breaking in. I had a hard time getting good pics, but they are a deep green. The second pic shows you just how thick they are. No maker label, but they appear very similar to the hunting pants that LL Bean now offers for around $100. Just $35 shipped conus. Flat front, no cuff.

Waist - 21"
Inseam - 31.5" + 2"
Overall length - 43"


















Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking $45 for this one. Wool. USA made.

Chest pit to pit 21"
Sleeve 23.5" + 2"
Shoulder 18.75"
Length BOC 32"












Next up, an LL Bean made in USA XL tagged shawl collar cardigan. 85/15 wool/nylon blend. The buttons are plastic, but they had me fooled until close inspection. In excellent condition. $30 shipped

Sleeve 36" from middle of collar (like a dress shirt) and with the sleeve cuffed.
Length 27" from bottom of folded over collar (not popped)
Chest pit to pit 25"











This next one was headed for the ebay, but I thought I'd try here first. Union made in USA, it refects more of the English trad tradition, with side vents, ticket pocket, and darting. The pants are flat front with a watch pocket and side adjusters. The tweed is Donegal in style with a subtle brown windowpane overlay. Buttons are leather. Asking SOLD

Jacket:

Chest pit to pit 24"
Sleeve 25.5" + 2"
Length from BOC 31"
Shoulder 19.5"

Vest:

Length: 21.5"'
Width at widest point 27"

Pants:

Waist 20"
Inseam 28.5"
Overall length 41"










Offers always welcome


----------



## Fratelli

What a great looking jacket!


----------



## catside

Killer three piece conductor. Better than the one that went over a thousand on eBay, which was the same brand BTW.


----------



## conductor

You don't say! Well it has sold, so perhaps the buyer will flip and grow rich.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just in time for Christmas, a tartan jacket from Pendleton in 46R. This is in perfect condition, darted, two-button, single vent. Last close-up thumbnail most accurately captures color. I obtained this in a trade with someone but, sadly, it doesn't fit properly and so must be passed on. Not looking to profit, just break even, hence just TAKEN. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 23.5 inches; shoulder, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.75 inches; sleeves, 25.75 with another two inches possible.












Next, a Pendleton vest, also ideal for Christmas. Shows no sign of having ever been worn--truly indistingushable from new. Tagged large, measures 20.5 from pit to pit in front while lying flat and 21.75 inches in length as measured in back while lying flat. My chest is 44 and this is a hair snug, otherwise it would not be offered here. TAKEN












Finally, a vintage LL Bean Norwegian birdseye sweater in navy. A winter staple in size large. In as-new condition with zero issues $35 CONUS.


----------



## drlivingston

That tartan plaid Pendleton jacket is fantastic!! It will not last long.


----------



## Pink and Green

Anyone else remember when last year (I think) those Norwegians weren't selling south of $100? It's like the blogosphere lit them up in value and they haven't come back since. Not that I mind, but it must have been heck for someone who really wanted one. If you waited, now is your chance!


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

I do remember that well. For awhile Bean stopped offering their iconic sweater which clearly accounted for the inflated prices on ebay and elsewhere. Glad to see the Norwegian is back and you can now find a used one for a fraction of the price.


----------



## ballmouse

Price drops!



ballmouse said:


> *1) Gleneagles Knitwear Yellow Sweater. Size S.
> **$30** + free shipping in CONUS.*
> 100% Cashmere.
> Made in Scotland.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 20"
> Length: 26"
> Armpit to Sleeve: 21"
> Center of Neck to Sleeve: 32.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Clansman for English Sports Shop, Bermuda Shetland Sweater. Tagged XL.*
> *$30 + free shipping in CONUS.*
> 100% Shetland Wool.
> No Country of Manufacture.
> 
> Armpit to Armpit: 21.5"
> Length: 26.5"
> Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) G.H. Bass & Co. Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers.
> $25 + free shipping in USA.*
> 
> I find the toebox a tad tight for a 9D. The leather is very casual, so I would probably pair it with khakis or jeans only.
> 
> *4) Florsheim Imperial V-Cleat Longwings 9D.
> $55 + free shipping in USA.*
> 
> I find these to be a bit long, so these might work better for a 9.5C or 9.5D. They have only been worn ~5 times total.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks! 

$60 Valstar Quilted Jacket 38/Small This is a great coat much in the vein of a Liddesdale. It is lined in 80/20 wool and nylon and the shell is 85/15 Polyester and Polyamid. The collar and pockets are trimmed in leather. Overall it is in great shape with no stains or holes. Please note these measurements....

Chest 24"
Shoulder 20"
Sleeve from Shoulder 23"
Length from BOC 33"




$35 Villa di Roma British Tan Dress Pants 36x29. These are terrific pants. A true British Tan with a touch of green. The material has a great hand. Flat front and cuffed and lined to the knee. The waist and curtain are even attached by hand! Very gently worn with no holes or stains here are the measurements.....

Waist 36"
Inseam 29"
Outseam from top of waistband 40"


----------



## catside

Doubt but if anybody is 14 EE PM me. I found brand new Allen Edmonds deadstock shortwings, Boulevard. They used a full cow for a pair of shoes. :icon_smile:
Offers only


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops
View attachment 5739

View attachment 5740

Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33
Blue university stripe. Like new condition. 
Asking $27 or offer.

Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



Let's say *$13* each or offer.


----------



## ATL

Can you guys give me a little help with a label ID:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?120478-Wool-trad-navy-blazer-mystery


----------



## drlivingston

Price drop!!


drlivingston said:


> Interest Paul Fredrick 3-button jacket. It has side vents and is quarter lined. It is a rich brown color and made with very soft 100% cotton. Tagged XL.
> Only *$15 *shipped CONUS.
> P2P------25-1/4
> Shoulder-20-1/2
> BOC-----31-1/2
> Sleeve---24-3/4


----------



## drlivingston

Price drops! *$20 shipped*!!


drlivingston said:


> All right, going to add a few "new" things to the mix. I am enjoying my break from ties, so here are some more coats/jackets. Instead of coming up with unique prices for each item, let's just go with an easy *$25 each shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 1) Corneliani 100% Super 120's virgin wool; 2-button; side vents; made in Italy; fully lined; tagged 52 (US 42)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2P------23
> Shoulder-19-1/2
> BOC-----29-1/2
> Sleeve---23-1/2
> 
> 2) Ralph Lauren "Lauren" 100% lambswool; 2-button; center vent; fully lined; tagged 40L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2P------22
> Shoulder-20
> BOC-----32-1/2
> Sleeve---26
> 
> 3) Corbin for Parisian Made in USA; 2-button; center vent; fully lined; No size tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2P------23
> Shoulder-19-1/4
> BOC-----32
> Sleeve---25
> 
> 4) *SOLD*
> https://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0863_zps42c33a3d.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0864_zps8131ffc5.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0865_zpsdabdf184.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0866_zpsd12269ef.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0867_zps0a2e3c21.jpg
> 5) J.Crew 100% wool; 3-button; no vent; fully lined; tagged 44R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2P------24-1/2
> Shoulder-20-3/4
> BOC-----30-1/2
> Sleeve---25
> 
> 6) Brooks Brothers "Brooksease;" 3-button; center vent; fully lined; navy with metal buttons; tagged 41R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2P------22-1/2
> Shoulder-19-1/2
> BOC-----31
> Sleeve---24-1/2
> 
> https://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0896_zps48caea21.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0890_zpsa2a747d3.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0891_zps15ff6ff1.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0892_zpsb3184cca.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN0893_zps216b0abc.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Sz. 38 PAUL STUART THREE PIECE TWEEDY SUIT!










Worn only three times, and ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*​
*This is absolutely gorgeous*! I have full provenance on this suit, and so I can say with confidence that it was worn carefully, only three times--each time mainly indoors. It even comes complete with its original external size tag!

The colourway on this suit is simply stunning: a gorgeous autumnal brown and peat black glen plaid, with a beautiful overcheck of dark berry red and light burnt orange. It is, of course, The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features some lovely interior details, such as a tab closure on the lower left interior pocket. From the Paul Stuart Classic collection, this recent suit has a contemporary two button front and is subtly darted; it also features four sleeve buttons. It has a single vent.

The trousers are flat front and cuffed. As well as exterior belt loops they also feature interior suspender buttons.

The vest has a fully functional adjustable back strap, which has never been used. It also features four fully functional pockets.

This suit was Union Made in the USA. It is, of course, given its provenance, in absolutely outstanding condition.

A far, far inferior tweed suit to this sold last year on eBay in excess of $1, 000, and I have sold suits similar to this in excess of $250. As such, how about *just $175, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS, with OFFERS VERY WELCOME? *International inquiries are also very welcome, with insured Priority shipping (required) at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 38, this measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length (BOC): 30 1/2

Waist (measured flat): 15 5/8 (+3)
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff.

Vest width across fabric at front: 21 1/8
Vest length at back, TOC: 18 1/4

*







*


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

All Prices include CONUS shipping. No international shipping. Thanks for looking!

$50--->$42 Pitlochry Blackwatch Sportcoat 40R Made in England This coat is in fine condition. 2 Buttons and side vented. No holes or stains. Tagged as a 40 and the measurements are.....

Chest 21.5
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulder 19 
Sleeve 24 +1.5"

$25--->$22 J Press Burlington Knot Raw Silk Tie 56 x 3.5 Clean on both sides and ready to go!

$25--->$22 Murray's Toggery Shop 56 x 3.5 80/20 poy silk blend Again, clean all over with no issues.

$35---->$30 BB Fair Isle Vest Made in Scotland XL 100% Shetland Wool No Holes or Stains. Ready to go. 
Chest 29.25
Length 30

$28---->$23 Gitman Brothers Check Sportshirt Large Clean all over. No stains or Holes. The fabric is a medium weight flannel with great color. Tagged as a Large and measures....
Chest 29
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to Cuff 25

$35---->$30 BB Dog Critter Pants 34 x 32 85/15 Cotton Poly Corduroy. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottom.

$55---->$50 LL Bean Hunting Pants 36 x 29 NWT Super heavy duty wool on these. Charcoal with a red and green windowpanes. Brand new with no issues.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Could I get sole measurements, please?

Sorry...



catside said:


> Doubt but if anybody is 14 EE PM me. I found brand new Allen Edmonds deadstock shortwings, Boulevard. They used a full cow for a pair of shoes. :icon_smile:
> Offers only


----------



## catside

:biggrin:I will post it on ebay listing. Paid quite a bit to it actually. Couldn't resist buying it although it's more trouble than it's worth probably.
On a second thought, maybe I washed it in washing machine and dry it on high it may end up fitting me.


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a whole slew of beautiful tweeds to pass on today--with many, many more to come! Plus more coats, lots of suits, some Grail tweeds, sweaters, shoes, shirts, and more! And next week--FORMALWEAR!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL and STRIKING Plaid Tweed!*

This is terrific! Cut from a wonderfully striking and beautiful plaid tweed, this is a perfect Fall and Winter tweed, which would be absolutely wonderful with khakis, cords, or grey flannels! The colourway is just terrific--a slate-grey background with a bold cream overcheck, a bold burnt orange overcheck, and also subtle overhecks in pale lichen blue and green. Wonderful! It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and features elbow patches (which are original to it) in a lovely slate grey, which complement perfectly the slate-grey base colouring. It has a single center vent, is subtly darted, and features four cuff buttons. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 37R, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4








    

*2) Lovely sturdy tweed by Polo University. Made in the USA!*

This is a terrific tweed! Cut from a heavier mid-weight basketweave tweed in a lovely heathery mix of cream, petrol blue, and brown, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has bold patch pockets, a single vent, and features subtle darting and four button cuffs. This was Union made in the USA., and would made a superb tweed for cooler weather. Apart from a very small water stain on the lining, shown, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30








     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--Made in the USA!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed! Cut from a lovely heathery mossgreen, lichen blue, and slategrey herringbone, this features the classic and subtle vertical Harris striping in brown and new-bark tan. This is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features a single vent. It also has classic metal-shanked football buttons, that are the perfect complement to Harris tweed. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2








     

*
4) Lovely, classic, brown herringbone tweed! Made in Canada.*

This is a very, very nice tweed! Cut from classic brown herringbone, this features a very subtle blue vertical stripe throughout, that can be hardly seen except of close inspection. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two buttn front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition. And I'm asking

*just $25, for a half-canvassed tweed--or offer!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*
5) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed--MADE IN ENGLAND!*

My pictures really do not do this beauty justice! Cut from a wonderful and versatile Harris Tweed in a wonderful heathery mix of moss green and bark brown, this beautiful jacket was Made in England for Austin Reed. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the every-desirable and rare (at least Stateside) twin vents of classic English tailoring. It is in excellent condition, and features the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect for Harris tweed.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

















    

*6) Burberry Puppytooth Tweed --Made in the USA*

Cut from wonderfully soft cloth with a wonderful hand and drape in a classic puppytooth with a wonderful colourway of peat black, chestnut brown, and charcoal, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two-button front, three button sleeves, a single vent, and a single vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and was originally sold by the nicely upscale men's clothiers Boyd's of Philadelphia. It is in excellent condition.

Burberry jackets get little love here, as well they should not, at full retail. But I'm asking far, far less than retail--*just $30, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/2








    

*
7) STUNNING Nick Hilton Wool and Cashmere Made in Italy herringbone jacket!*

My pictures come nowhere close to capturing the true beauty of this jacket!

This is STUNNING! Cut from a beautiful cloth (95% wool, 5% cashmere) with a superb hand and drape, the colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a classic light brown herringbone with a perfectly complementary overcheck of subtle cornflower blue. Beautiful! The jacket is also half-canvassed, and fully lined in a wheatgold lining that brings out the cornflower overcheck perfectly, as well as blending with the herringbone. It is subtle darted, has a two button closure, and four button cuffs. It was made in Italy for Nick Hilton, whose jackets have recently been receiving widespread praise. And this shows why! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 41, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

















     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Thos. David CamelHair Glen Plaid with overcheck*

This is an absolutely lovely jacket! Cut from 100% Camel Hair, this is lovely and soft with a terrific hand and drape. The colourway is also lovely--a cream base, a chestnut brown glen plaid, and a Royal Blue overcheck. This is beautiful, and my pictures don't do it justice at all--the colours are much, much richer than shown here. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed with a single rear vent. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2

















    

*9) Basketweave Country Tweed--with elbow patches, patch pockets, and throat latch!*

This is a very, very nice weekend tweed! Cut from brown basketweave, this features suede elbow patches, a fully functional throat latch, three patch pockets, and a full lining. It is also half-canvassed, has a single rear vent, and was Made in the USA. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $25, or offer!

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2








    

*10) Orvis Country Tweed*

Like its brother, above, this very, very nice weekend tweed! Cut from brown basketweave, this features suede elbow patches, a fully functional throat latch, three patch pockets, and a full lining. It is also half-canvassed, has a single rear vent, and was Made in the USA. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2 
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2








      

*P**reviously posted:*

*11) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $25, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*12) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack is a trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $18, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*13) Lovely Orvis Glen Plaid slubby tweed*

There's no fabric content listed, but this might well be a wool-silk blend, as it has that lovely slubby texture of such. The colourway is lovely, with blue, black, and cream melted together into a lovely complex yet classic glen plaid. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined in a lovely rose pink. It features a zippered interior security pocket, darting, and a single vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










  

*14) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $30 or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










    

*15) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket. c.42R. *

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name and is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30


----------



## CMDC

First up today is a contemporary H. Freeman sportcoat in Donegal tweed fabric for R. Bryant of Williamsburg, VA. The inner tag dates it to 2010. Fully lined, single vent. 2 button, lightly darted. Stellar condition. Made in USA
Tagged 46R but measures:

Pit to Pit: 25
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5

$50 conus





































Brooks Brothers patch madras bd short sleeve shirt. Made in India.
Size M

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers ss bd madras shirt. Made in India
Size M Slim fit

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Irish Linen ss bd sport shirt
Size M

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt
Made in USA. Like new condition
16 x 34



















Viyella bd sport shirt.
Size L
Measures 16.5 x 35

$20 conus



















Orvis bd sport shirt
Size L
Measures 17 x 34

$20 conus



















Orvis bd sport shirt
Size XL
Measures 17.5 x 35
Needs one button replaced

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Hudson fit light blue pants
Cotton / Linen blend. Flat front, uncuffed.
38 x 32

$24 conus



















Bills Khakis new with tags M2 poplin pants in light green--kind of a pastel. These will be great with a navy blazer and white ocbd in warmer climes. Flat front.

36 waist; unhemmed

$42 conus


----------



## DoghouseReilly

CMDC said:


>


Pardon my ignorance, but why do so many thrifted shirts have the owner's names scrawled on them? The impulse to do so has never come over me. Am I just more careful where I shed my clothes?


----------



## Vector Sum

DoghouseReilly said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but why do so many thrifted shirts have the owner's names scrawled on them? The impulse to do so has never come over me. Am I just more careful where I shed my clothes?


It is probably to identify the owner of the shirt for the laundry. My cleaners permanently attached a tag with my ID number to all my shirts.


----------



## drlivingston

Vector Sum said:


> It is probably to identify the owner of the shirt for the laundry. My cleaners permanently attached a tag with my ID number to all my shirts.


My cleaners did that to ONE of my shirts. I told them that if they wanted my business, they would not deface my clothing. They should be competent enough to take care of my garments without affixing a permanent label to them. That is one of the reasons that I am uber-picky about my cleaners.


----------



## drlivingston

For sale: Vintage Darby House 3-piece suit. Beautiful herringbone pattern in wool/wool blend. Half-lined. *$40.00 shipped!*
*Jacket*: 2-button; center vent
P2P------21
Shoulder-18-1/4
BOC-----30
Sleeve---25
*Pants*: Flat fron; plain bottom
Waist----16 (+2)
Inseam---29 (+3)
*Vest*: 5-button w/ two small pockets
P2P------19
Length---21-3/4


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

In college days, back when we all did our own laundry in basement facilities, initials were handy in determining whose was whose. After all. BB OCBD's all start to look the same.


----------



## hockeyinsider

$45 for five plus $6 shipping-and-handling for Priority Mail within the continental United States.

- Brooks Brothers. $10.

- Brooks Brothers. $10.

- Charles Tyrwhitt. $8.

- J. Crew with crest motif. $10.

- J. Crew. $10.

- Lilac Glen Plaid Ede & Ravenscroft necktie. $10.

- Polo Ralph Lauren necktie with pheasant motif. $10.

- J. Crew necktie with whale motif. $10.

- Lauren Ralph Lauren necktie. $8.

- J. Crew necktie with schoolboy stripes. $10.

Please send me a private message, if interested.


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> *I have a whole slew of beautiful tweeds to pass on today--with many, many more to come! Plus more coats, lots of suits, some Grail tweeds, sweaters, shoes, shirts, and more! And next week--FORMALWEAR!*


I'll be keeping my eye out for that formalwear ;-)

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUPERB AQUASCUTUM RAINCOAT!










MADE IN ENGLAND!*​
Made in England by Aquascutum, the close (and, really, only) rival to Burberry for makers of quality classic trenchcoats and balmacaans, this is absolutely beautiful! This is a very recent coat, and shows absolutely no flaws at all! It has the classic and elegant Balmacaan silhouette, a concealed placket, two front slash pockets, and sleeve adjusters. It carries the traditional Aquascutum plaid lining in both the coat itself and the zip-out, all cotton liner. It has a single hood vent.

This coat is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition: there's not a mark on it anywhere, and it quite possibly never was worn. I can honestly say that apart from new coats sold directly in store there isn't a better 44R Aquascutum available anywhere.

As such, this is an absolute bargain at *just $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS!* International inquiries are welcome,with Priority tracked shipping (required) at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: Raglan; measures to c.36 from the middle of the back to the cuff.
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC): 45 1/2


----------



## wacolo

$28--->$23 Peter Millar 100% XL Cashmere Vest Not brand new, but clean and in great shape!

Chest 23
Shoulder 19
Length 28

$25--->$22 Polo Cologne and Soap Set A very Trad fragrance. Completely unused on both counts. The cologne is 1.5oz.

$30---->$25--->$22 Gitman Bros Dress shirt for Oak Hall 16.5/34 Spread Collar, plain cuffs and in great shape. The base is a faint purple with a check of green, orange, gold, pink, blue etc.

$35---->$30--->$27 Bills Khakis M1P Houndstooth Windowpane Trousers 34/29 They need a proper press, but that is about it. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" is turned under the hem for lengthening or maybe the addition of a hem.

$45--->$40----$35---$30 42R Corbin Sportcoat Made in USA A black and white glen plaid with a Blue and Brown windowpane. No holes or stains. Close to a three season weight, but perhaps leans just a bit heavier. Good shoulders and fully lined. Single Vented. My size is an estimate based on these measurements......
Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 25.25


----------



## FiscalDean

If only it was a 40S I'd be all over it


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Americana!*

What's the classic American coat for Fall country wear? The Mackinaw Cruiser, of course, or one of its close brethern--from Filson, Pendleton, or Woolrich! Sure, strictly speaking a Mackinaw is cut from Mackinaw wool, and so probably only Filson can use this name, but Pendleton and Woolrich have been producing their own versions for just as long, and "Mackinaw" is rather like "Xerox"... Semantics aside, these are great coats, and if they fit you,. grab one--they'll last for decades!

*ALL ARE MADE IN THE USA!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Woolrich Buffalo Plaid jacket, size L.*

This is awesome! I bought this for myself, but the sleeves are too short for my simian arms, otherwise it wouldn't be here. This has a corduroy collar, and corduroy cuff liners, which can be turned back if needed. The body has a quilted lining, and it also has an interior side pocket that's zipped. The zips are YKK< and all are nice and fluid. This jacket has a very small snag on the shoulder, that's no very noticeable at all.... But because of this, and because it has some very, very minor pilling, this is in Very Good condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer.*

*Size L, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length (BOC): 28








       

*2) Sz 38 Woolrich Double Cruiser Jacket*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! Like the iconic Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser this features a double layer of wool over the shoulders, which comes down to serve as the flap over the two buttoned upper front pockets. This also has two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, button cuffs, and a Talon zippered front. This carries the old-school black Woolrich label, noting that this is from Pennsylvania. Despite this being a vintage Woolrich, back when all Woolrich products carried this label and were Made in the USA, this is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition, with the only sign of its age being the fading on the interior size tag. You will NOT find a better traditional, old-school original Woolrich than this one, so grab it if its in your size!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 38, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length (BOC): 28 1/2








     

*3) Pendleton XL Buffalo Plaid coat*

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! This Pendleton coat was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely superb condition. It features two button-through flapped chest pockets and two slash handwarmer pockets on front, a button front, and button cuffs. This is beautiful, and will last for years to come!

*Asking just $65, or offer.*

*Tagged an XL, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeev: 25
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sz. 36 BEAUTIFUL AND RARE Lavenir Quilted Jacket. MADE IN ENGLAND!*

*For the small Anglophile trad!*

This is lovely! Made in England by Lavenir--the main rivals to Lavenham, the other English manufacturer that makes Barbour look rather common and chav--this exquisite little jacket has a corduroy collar, knit cuffs, and two front pockets with corduroy trim. True to Lavenir's equestrian heritage (check out the label!) this jacket features a Hermes-like pattern of snaffle-bits... of whatever horsey implements these things are. Naturlaly, it features a twin vent, and press-stud snaps. It was Made in England--as all Lavenir products are. (Barbour, take note!) This jacket is in excellent condition.

I don't think that Lavenir distributes in the United States, so this is a genuine rarity--they're hard enough to find in Blighty!

As such, this is a steal at *just $30, shipped in CONUS, or offer.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 36, this measures:*

Chest: 19 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 16
Length (BOC): 28


----------



## datsunfan

*48R BB Golden Fleece Charcoal Flannel 3/2 sack suit, 42R BB Shetland tweed 3/2 sack, 43R Oxxford check suit J Crew tweed vest (L), Canterbury wool sweater(S)*

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Solid Charcoal Flannel Suit -size 48R.* 
Made in the US. Single vented. 3/2 sack. Quarter-lined. Flat-front, partially-lined, and cuffed trousers. The only flaw I can find is a pull on the pants, but is on the waistband (see photo).*
**Price $85 shipped CONUS. International shipping available. Offers welcome.
*
*Jacket Measurements**Pants Measurements*Shoulder- 21"Half waist - 21.5" +1"P2P-25"Inseam - 28.5" + 1.75" cuffsWaist(at middle button)- 24"Front rise - 13"Sleeve-25" + 1.5"Thigh - 14.5"Length(from BOC)- 32"Leg opening - 10"








         


*Brooks Brothers Brooks Tweed Shetland Sport Coat -size 42R.* Made in the US of Scottish Shetland wool. Single vented. The main colors are black and white, but there are puffs of blue, orange, red, and yellow. I can't find any flaws. 
*Price $45 shipped CONUS. **International shipping available. Offers welcome. **
**
Measurements*
Shoulder- 19"
P2P-23"
Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
Sleeve- 24" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 31"











      
*
Oxxford Check Suit -size 43R.* Dark grey with a subtle red check. Medium weight. Super 100s wool. Single vented. Trousers are double reverse pleated and unlined. I can't find any flaws.
*Price $45 shipped CONUS. International shipping available. Offers welcome. **SOLD
*

P2P-23"Half waist - 20" +0"
Inseam - 29" + 2"Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"Front rise - 13"Sleeve-25" + 1"Thigh - 13.5"Length(from BOC)- 31"Leg opening - 10"










       


*J Crew Black and White Herringbone Tweed Waistcoat - Size Large
*Six-button front. Metal rear adjuster. Recent and in excellent condition.
*Price $25 shipped CONUS. **International shipping available. 
*
*Measurements*
Shoulder- 14.5"
P2P-21"
Front length - 26"
Back length - 23.5"









    
*

Canterbury of New Zealand Wool Sweater- size Small
*Red and blue striped. Chunky knitted wool. I can't find any pulls or holes, but has some very minor piling. The red appears much more orange in the pictures than in real life. The photo of the tag shows the most accurate representation of the red color.

*Price $25 shipped CONUS. **International shipping available. **

**Measurements*
Shoulder (from sleeve opening to sleeve opening)- 23"
P2P-20"
Sleeve-33"
Length- 28.5"*
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS! J. Press, Brooks, Ben Silver, Gitman, more!*

*I have a LOT of tradly dress shirts to pass on today, mainly from 32rollandrock!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) *Brooks Bros. straight collar. 15.5-35.* White. Made in USA; excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

*2) Brooks Brothers. Button down. Checked. 15.5-34. *Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

3) *Brooks Brothers 15.5-36*. Pale blue. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

4) *Brooks Brothers. 15.5-36. *Pale blue. Button down. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

5) *Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel". 16-Long Sleeve. *8-/20 cotton/wool. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! In excellent condition. Asking $20.

 

6) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

7) *Brooks Brothers. 16-34. Slim fit.* Spread collar. White. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

 

*8) Vintage Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. 15.5-32.* OCBD. Beautiful collar! White. Very Good condition. Asking just $16.

 

*9) Brooks Brothers. Size L. *Blue gingham. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

*10) Brooks Brothers 15-33. *Slim fit. Pale red stripe. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

11) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

*12) Fabio Inghirami. 16.5. *Made in Italy. Some minor shine to the collar from pressing. Asking just $12.

 

13) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

*14) Brooks Brothers check. XXL*. BD. Woven in Italy. Excellent condition. Asking just 416.

 

*15) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

*16) Gitman Brothers. Chambray colour. Straight collar. 15.5-34.* Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

17) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

18) *Brooks Brothers. 16-34*. French cuffs, straight collar. Some brown marks on the cuffs, which might or might not come out--hence just $7, or cost of shipping only. Also, free with another item!

 

19) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

*20) BB short-sleeve button down.* Beautiful pale pink! Size 16. This does have a tiny pinhead mark on the front, as shown, hence asking just $7

 

*21) Land's End short sleeve plaid shirt. *Size M. (15 - 15.5) Asking $8

 

*22) Ben Silver blue checked shirt. *Lighter weight cloth than (5), but still beautiful! Size 17.5-34. Asking $19, or offer.

  

*
23) J. Press blue and white striped shirt*. A trad. classic! Size 17-35. Asking $20, or offer.

 

*24) Brooks Bros. blue OCBD. *Made in USA. Asking $15, or offer.

 

25) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $9

  

26) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $8

  

*27) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*28) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*29) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*30) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*31) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

32)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10


----------



## straw sandals

After losing a fierce bidding war on an unconstructed jacket on eBay, I wonder if anyone here might have one in size 38 that they'd consider parting with. If yes, drop me a PM!

PS: Holy cow - there is some amazing stuff up on the exchange today!


----------



## catside

Price drop


catside said:


> *J. Press 3/2 sack sports coat in brown tone Glenn Plaid. 41 to 42 L. $40 shipped OBO*
> 
> Measures, pit to pit: 21.5, sh: 18.5, sleeves 26, BOC 32 inches.


*Mighty Mac is sold.
I have this US Made (Gloucester, Mass) Mighty Mac suede shearling car coat tagged 38, cut large and will fit to a 40, too.
*I tried to wear it myself but it's small and could not will it to fit me. In great shape, even spare button. Asking $40 shipped which is a good price considering same thing in Brooks Brothers is almost a grand and shipping cost some money. Somebody asked if the fur is real and frankly I have no idea.
Measures PtoP 22", sh 18.5-19", sl 24", BOC 34

​
  

Rest of the photos:https://imageshack.us/g/1/9817632/


----------



## Pugin

PM sent to wacolo.


----------



## jbarwick

Pardon my ignorance on the topic but is there an easy site or thread that speaks on how to take the measurements everyone is mentioning in this thread. I have seen some items I like but do not know the proper way to measure. Pictures are a plus!


----------



## SLeiber

jbarwick said:


> Pardon my ignorance on the topic but is there an easy site or thread that speaks on how to take the measurements everyone is mentioning in this thread. I have seen some items I like but do not know the proper way to measure. Pictures are a plus!


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...asurements-when-looking-to-buy-clothes-online
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket


----------



## tonylumpkin

*This stuff has got to go. I'm running out of room and being threatened with divorce. Some of these things I've offered before, others are new. All, I think, are at very attractive prices.

Three piece blue/grey Harris Tweed suit w/ 2 pair of trousers. This will need a dry cleaning and shows some minor wear, but nothing serious. It is tagged a 45 R, but measures a bit smaller i think.

chest 23.5"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19"
length 30" (boc)

trouser waist 19.5"
inseam 28" w/ 1.75" cuffs and 1.5" under

$95 shipped CONUS*








*
























Bespoke Dunn & Co Harris Tweed trousers. I have two identical pair. Excellent used condition. They have been in storage and may need a dry cleaning, but no rips tear or staining. Approximate measurements:
waist 18.5"
inseam 29" w/ 1.75"cuffs and 1.5" turned under

 GONE


























I actually have two identical coats for this next one. Each with slightly different measurements. The fabric and features are the same on both coats. Grey Donegal type tweed labeled by Brooks Brothers as BrooksTweed. As you can see the overall tone is dark grey, but there are flecks of vibrant color everywhere. Red. Blue. Green. Yellow. Both are 3/2 sacks with minimal padding in the shoulders. Asking $85 each shipped CONUS

$50 each

Approximate measurements:
Coat One
chest 22.75"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 19"
length 32.5"

Coat Two (I'm referring to it as pocketless as its the only jacket I've ever seen without inside pockets.)
chest 22"
sleeves 25.5"
shoulders 19"
length 32"







































Magnificent Brooks Brothers trench coat with all the bells and whistles. This is in immaculate condition and may, in fact, have never bee worn. The leather on the buckles is pristine and I can't find a mark on it. There is no fabric content that I can find (other than the wool mark on the included liner) but I believe the shell is 100% cotton. There is also no tagged size, but the chest measurement would seem to be consistent with a 43-44. The pit to pit measurement is 24.5" and the length is 44" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $135 shipped CONUS

$90














































Amazing Harris Tweed coat by Dunn & Co. Again, this coat may never have been worn. It is immaculate and shows no signs of wear. There is no tagged size as I believe it was bespoke. The reason I believe that is I have a sport coat made by Dunn & Co. in the exact same fabric and they came from the same closet. Asking $135 shipped CONUS

$90

Approximate measurements:
chest 23.5"
sleeves 24.5"
shoulders 19"
length 39"
































**PRICE CUTS ON THESE REMAINING ITEMS*
A very knock around pair of burgundy PTBs. The size is 10 C. I can't make out who the maker is. My guess would be Nettleton, but I can't say that for sure. These will probably need heels but there is lots of life left in the soles. They have been half soled not to long ago. Asking $55 *>>$45* shipped CONUS

*$30 shipped CONUS*










[/URL]

Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack. This is in excellent condition. I can find not even a nibble on the nap. It has beautiful gold tone buttons and patch pockets. There is no tagged size but it measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +1.75"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $85 *>>$70* shipped CONUS

*$40* 
[/B]










[/URL]

*Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks shawl collar tuxedo jacket. Excellent condition, no issues at all. The tagged size is 45 R but seems to measure a bit smaller. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Shoulders: 20"
Length:31"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*

*$40*










[/URL]

*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in a beautiful pale blue. The only issue with this is the tag has come loose. It is tagged a 43 R and measure approximately:

Chest:22"
Sleeves: 24" +2"
Shoulders:18.5"
Length: 30"

GONE*
































*A magnificent RL Polo shawl collar Fair Isle sweater in MINT condition. No pilling. No bites. It was made in Great Britain and oh how I wish it fit me. It is tagged an L and measures approximately:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 19" (from shoulder, cuffs folded up)
Length: 25.5"

**GONE*


----------



## catside

The shoes are SOLD


catside said:


> Doubt but if anybody is 14 EE PM me. I found brand new Allen Edmonds deadstock shortwings, Boulevard. They used a full cow for a pair of shoes. :icon_smile:
> Offers only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/content/type/61/id/564384/


----------



## NMC

"Barbour-like" Jacket. Size Large (fits true to size), Waxed Cotton, Dark Green, Made in England, Mint Condition. I couldn't find a brand name on it anywhere, the only thing on it is the tag shown below. This is a very well made, heavy duty jacket.

* Sold!


























*


----------



## CMDC

Further drops. Things are piling up in the stockroom.



CMDC said:


> This weekend yielded a slew of sportcoats, including several very nice vintage pieces. These are all in excellent condition.
> 
> 3/2 Tweed Sack in browns and yellows by H.I.S. I've seen this label before but I don't know anything about the maker. The label is reminiscent of Chipp, for what that's worth.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 19.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 2 button, lightly darted, glenplaid sportcoat.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$36 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is a very soft khaki material w/faint brown & white windowpane. Ticket pocket.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$35 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is an interesting light blue w/ speckles of dark blue and yellow.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$35 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simply gorgeous piece. It is from Rogers Stevens of Milwaukee. This is a great trad store located in the Pfister Hotel in downtown Brew City. Having grown up in WI and lived in Milwaukee for a while I was really excited to find this. I've never come across one of their jackets. 3/2 tweed sack in browns and blues.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2.5
> 
> *$38 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a lovely pair of Ben Silver wool trousers. The wool is a Donegal-like melange of golds, browns, and blacks. Forward pleats and cuffed.
> 
> 38 waist x 30.5 inseam
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Southwick Tweed Sack ~46L
3/2 sack, canvassed, partially lined, three-button cuffs. A mid-weight tweed.
19.5 shoulders | 24 pit to pit | 25.5 sleeves | 32.5 BOC































$45 or offer CONUS


----------



## ATL

*Florsheim Imperial V-cleat shell cordovan PTBs. *
Tagged 11 C.

$90 or offer.

*1/4-lined vintage Golden Fleece 3-2. Tagged 43 R. *

This has been pressed oddly and the zipper on the flat-front trousers may need to be replaced, but is spotless other than those issues. Tagged 43 R. $75 or offer.

*Brooks Brothers lambswool/cashmere blend sportcoat.*

From fall 09. Tagged 40 R. $50 or offer.

*3-2 Gold Chipp Wool blend sportcoat. *

Tagged 42 L.

There's no content tag on this guy, but it's very soft. There are lining repairs to be made, but they'd be worth it.

$75 or offer.

more pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632052130315/

All the sportcoats seem to fit TTS, but I'll provide measurements/more pics to interested parties who PM me.

Trades offers are also welcome.


----------



## ATL

And one more

60s LL Bean Goose Down fur lined overcoat. This thing is amazing and fits, but is way too warm for Atlanta. 

Tagged 40. 


$95 or offer.


----------



## Towers

looking for a white or ecru ocbd in 16.5/34 slim fitting preferred, hit me up if you have one to unload.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Holy, lord. That Bean down coat...


----------



## drlivingston

I was thinking the same thing! That thing is awesome. Wow! If you happen to have a trad sherpa on your Christmas list, look no further.


----------



## 32rollandrock

With a coat like that, he should move to Minnesota, at least for the winter.


----------



## drlivingston

*PRICE DROP!! ONLY $20 SHIPPED!!
*


drlivingston said:


> How tweed it is!! It can be yours for $25 shipped CONUS.
> Harris Tweed for Stafford. 2-button, center vent. No size tag. No visible defects
> Chest-----21-1/2
> Shoulder--18
> BOC------30-1/2
> Sleeve----24-1/2


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Holy, lord. That Bean down coat...


I found the same thing last week but I think I can make it fit :rolleyes2:


----------



## halbydurzell

If only I knew a college football coach from the 1960's, that coat would be perfect.


----------



## brantley11

Any ideas about the maker of this jacket? Is it possible it could be a Barbour without the stamp on the tag? I know it is a super long shot, but didn't know.



NMC said:


> "Barbour-like" Jacket. Size Large (fits true to size), Waxed Cotton, Dark Green, Made in England, Mint Condition. I couldn't find a brand name on it anywhere, the only thing on it is the tag shown below. This is a very well made, heavy duty jacket.
> 
> * Sold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have several lovely goose down jackets to pass on today--as well as a parka! This winter is supposed to be very cold, so grab these while you can! *

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*1) Old-School LL Bean Script label Goose Down Jacket*

This is fantastic! Light and extremely warm as you'd expect from Bean, this dates from the Script label days, when Bean was making serious outdoor gear. This jacket has a quilted interior, a corduroy collar, a heavy duty zipper, knit cuffs, two deep front flapped pockets, and two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in very, very warm and comfortable material--brushed duck?--and are also very very deep. It has an interior pocket, and an interior waist drawstring for shaping and fit.

It does have some small black marks on the back, as shown, and so is overall in Very Good condition.

If I didn't have too many coats already--including a Filson double Mackinaw!--I'd keep this!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Size L; this could work for a 40 or 42, depending on how you layer--maybe even a 38.

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c. 38, measured as a shirt.
Length (BOC): 32










     

*2) Goose Down Jacket by Mighty Mac*

This is another terrific goose down jacket! Featuring Norsac goose down, this has a drawstring waist, two slash pockets at front with zips, and a very handy, heavy-duty zipper with a pull-bar for use when it's cold. It also has D-rings at the shoulders, front and back, and a quilted interior. This is in excellent condition.

*This is a great jacket!

Asking just $50, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 31










     

*3) Goose Down jacket by Eddie Bauer.*

In classic navy, this jacket has a plaid lining, with the plaid being repeated under the collar. It also has a detachable hood, which is included. It has a waist drawstring, and is wonderfully light and warm. The size label is missing, but otherwise this is in very Good/Excellent condition. NB: This dates from the time all Eddie Bauer items were USA Made, so this was indeed Made in the USA!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: c.33, as raglan sleeves.
Length BOC: 31


----------



## CMDC

JCrew olive corduroy sportcoat. 2 button sack. Single vent. No shoulder padding.
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +1

$30 conus



















Truxton 3/2 tweed sack. Grey, olive, and blue.
There is a moth hole on one shoulder, as pictured. Otherwise in great shape--a nice vintage piece w/ narrower lapels and virtually no shoulder padding.
Single vent.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

$24 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

brantley11 said:


> Any ideas about the maker of this jacket? Is it possible it could be a Barbour without the stamp on the tag? I know it is a super long shot, but didn't know.


My concern, without any proof or accusations against the seller (and the price was a VERY good one as I recall, and no claims of Barbour were made), is that this could be counterfeit. It's very close to Barbour, from the lining to the script on the label, but I don't think so, more like a maker trying to mimic Barbour. Besides the fact that the word "Barbour" isn't present, one thing that raises a flag is the L tag. I don't know that I've ever seen a Barbour with a big white L denoting size. That's just what I think.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> First up today is a contemporary H. Freeman sportcoat in Donegal tweed fabric for R. Bryant of Williamsburg, VA. The inner tag dates it to 2010. Fully lined, single vent. 2 button, lightly darted. Stellar condition. Made in USA
> Tagged 46R but measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5
> 
> *$46 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers patch madras bd short sleeve shirt. Made in India.
> Size M
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ss bd madras shirt. Made in India
> Size M Slim fit
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Irish Linen ss bd sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt
> Made in USA. Like new condition
> 16 x 34
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyella bd sport shirt.
> Size L
> Measures 16.5 x 35
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis bd sport shirt
> Size L
> Measures 17 x 34
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis bd sport shirt
> Size XL
> Measures 17.5 x 35
> Needs one button replaced
> *
> $18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson fit light blue pants
> Cotton / Linen blend. Flat front, uncuffed.
> 38 x 32
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis new with tags M2 poplin pants in light green--kind of a pastel. These will be great with a navy blazer and white ocbd in warmer climes. Flat front.
> 
> 36 waist; unhemmed
> 
> *$38 conus*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

brantley11 said:


> Any ideas about the maker of this jacket? Is it possible it could be a Barbour without the stamp on the tag? I know it is a super long shot, but didn't know.


I doubt it. Look for wax jackets on eBay for a few minutes and you'll find tons of similar jackets, made in England. And the tartan is all wrong.


----------



## Barnavelt

I came across this pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings a couple days ago and, although they are a beautiful pair of shoes, they are too large for me so onto the exchange they go.

Size is indicated as 12D. I would happily provide additional measurements as needed. Soles and heels are originals with the V-cleat and 5 nail pattern. Brown pebbled grain uppers are characteristically in very good shape with a few scuffs here and there that could be buffed out. Insoles have very faint traces of the Imperial stamp. Width at the widest part of the sole is 4 and 3/4 inches. Length of the sole is 13 inches.

Asking $65 CONUS. I am very open to trades so please PM me with any interest or offers of trades.


----------



## Himself

Photos coming this weekend. Used but very good condition, shipped US:

Bills M3 poplin, 34W, unfinished, these are new, $40; 

Orvis Ultimate Khakis, 32x30, plain front, cuffed, $30; 

Lands End Legacy Chinos, 34x31, traditional fit, plain front, khaki and stone, $18 each

Lands End must-iron pinpoint, pink, 16x34 older slim fit (full chest and shoulders, narrow waist), $15

Also some nice older Patagonia khakis and Duck Pants, 34W, 30-32L, $15 each

Patagonia All-Wear chinos, also very fine canvas/poplin, 34x31, $20

PM w/ interest, offers


----------



## yorkio

DoghouseReilly said:


> I doubt it. Look for wax jackets on eBay for a few minutes and you'll find tons of similar jackets, made in England. And the tartan is all wrong.


Could be Campbell Cooper, who claim their £35 wax jackets are made in England, although for that price I can't imagine how that could possibly be true. (Every rural market round here has got a stall with racks of Barbour knock-offs.)

www.campbellcooper.com/#/shop/4561913949/Classic-Green-British-Wax-Cotton-Padded-Jacket-Coat/1401424


----------



## tonylumpkin

*This stuff has got to go. I'm running out of room and being threatened with divorce. Some of these things I've offered before, others are new. All, I think, are at very attractive prices.

Three piece blue/grey Harris Tweed suit w/ 2 pair of trousers. This will need a dry cleaning and shows some minor wear, but nothing serious. It is tagged a 45 R, but measures a bit smaller i think.

chest 23.5"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19"
length 30" (boc)

trouser waist 19.5"
inseam 28" w/ 1.75" cuffs and 1.5" under

GONE*








*

























I actually have two identical coats for this next one. Each with slightly different measurements. The fabric and features are the same on both coats. Grey Donegal type tweed labeled by Brooks Brothers as BrooksTweed. As you can see the overall tone is dark grey, but there are flecks of vibrant color everywhere. Red. Blue. Green. Yellow. Both are 3/2 sacks with minimal padding in the shoulders. Asking $85 each shipped CONUS

$50 >>$45 each

Approximate measurements:
Coat One
chest 22.75"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 19"
length 32.5"

Coat Two (I'm referring to it as pocketless as its the only jacket I've ever seen without inside pockets.)
chest 22"
sleeves 25.5"
shoulders 19"
length 32"







































Magnificent Brooks Brothers trench coat with all the bells and whistles. This is in immaculate condition and may, in fact, have never bee worn. The leather on the buckles is pristine and I can't find a mark on it. There is no fabric content that I can find (other than the wool mark on the included liner) but I believe the shell is 100% cotton. There is also no tagged size, but the chest measurement would seem to be consistent with a 43-44. The pit to pit measurement is 24.5" and the length is 44" from the bottom of the collar. Asking $135 shipped CONUS

$90 >>$80














































Amazing Harris Tweed coat by Dunn & Co. Again, this coat may never have been worn. It is immaculate and shows no signs of wear. There is no tagged size as I believe it was bespoke. The reason I believe that is I have a sport coat made by Dunn & Co. in the exact same fabric and they came from the same closet. Asking $135 shipped CONUS

$90 >>$75

Approximate measurements:
chest 23.5"
sleeves 24.5"
shoulders 19"
length 39"
































**PRICE CUTS ON THESE REMAINING ITEMS*
A very knock around pair of burgundy PTBs. The size is 10 C. I can't make out who the maker is. My guess would be Nettleton, but I can't say that for sure. These will probably need heels but there is lots of life left in the soles. They have been half soled not to long ago. Asking $55 *>>$45* shipped CONUS

*$30 shipped CONUS*










[/URL]

Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks 100% cashmere 3/2 sack. This is in excellent condition. I can find not even a nibble on the nap. It has beautiful gold tone buttons and patch pockets. There is no tagged size but it measures to about a 40/41 R. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 25" +1.75"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"

Asking $85 *>>$70* shipped CONUS

*$40 >>$35* 
[/B]










[/URL]

*Made in the USA Joseph A. Banks shawl collar tuxedo jacket. Excellent condition, no issues at all. The tagged size is 45 R but seems to measure a bit smaller. The approximate measurements are:

Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24.5" +2"
Shoulders: 20"
Length:31"

Asking $75 >>$60 shipped CONUS*

*$40 >>$35*










[/URL]


----------



## swb120

*Help me help you!*

Up for sale are 4 Brooks Bros. dress shirts in excellent to like new condition:
1) Navy-white stripe button-down, 17.5-34, Traditional fit, pinpoint cotton
2) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
3) Pink Ainsley collar, 17.5-34, Slim fit, pinpoint cotton, non-iron
4) Yellow button-down, 17-34, Traditional fit, oxford cloth, non-iron

Asking $27>$22>*$20 shipped per shirt CONUS; $75 for all four.*









        

Beautiful Brooks Brothers OCBD (white) and pinpoint cotton button-down (blue & white stripe) shirts, size 16.5-32, in excellent condition. Made in USA. Unlined collars, beautiful collar rolls. *Asking $25 shipped CONUS per shirt*.









   

Two Lacoste long-sleeve polos, size 4, in excellent condition. One in a deep navy, one in lighter navy with yellow stripes. *Asking $28 shipped per shirt; $50 for both.*









 

*NWT North Face "Redpoint" black down vest, size Medium.* Brand new, never worn. Thinner vest, not like the usually bulky NF down vests. Retails for $99.

Asking *$65 shipped* CONUS.









 

*Vineyard Vines fleece vest, size XS*. Slate blue. Like new! Retails for $90.

Asking *$35 shipped *CONUS.









  

*US Navy-issued black wool trenchcoat, approx. sz 39R-40R.*. Tagged size 37R (rely on measurements). This is an absolutely *amazing* coat, in outstanding condition. How I wish this were my size! Double-breasted, buttoned plackart, button-in full-length wool lining, made in the USA. Leather buckle shows wear, but this is the only flaw I can find. The wool of the coat is a tight, lighter-weight twill, not a bulky wool.

Asking *$55 shipped *(+5 west of Chicago).

Measurements:
Chest: 43
Waist: 44
Sleeve: 24.5 (1 to let out)
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 45

Photos:

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/img5680sx.jpg/ https://img225.imageshack.us/i/img5681l.jpg/ https://img153.imageshack.us/i/img5682w.jpg/ https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img5689g.jpg/ https://img826.imageshack.us/i/img5683b.jpg/ https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img5687y.jpg/ https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img5688tq.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/img5685b.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img5684i.jpg/

*ACCESSORIES*
*NWT Pantherella Over-The-Calf (OTC) cotton argyle socks, made in England*, in a variety of colors. All are *size Regular, which Pantherella states is for shoe sizes 8-11* (for reference, I wear a size 10D in Aldens and these fit perfectly; I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me). Please indicate by number which one(s) you wish to claim.

*Asking $20 shipped per pair ($22 if shipping west of Chicago).*










*Nos. 1-4 (from left)*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS*

Southwick Tweed Sack ~46L
3/2 sack, canvassed, partially lined, three-button cuffs. A mid-weight tweed.
19.5 shoulders | 24 pit to pit | 25.5 sleeves | 32.5 BOC































$42 or offer CONUS

Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33
Blue university stripe. Like new condition. 
Asking $24.50 or offer.
















Lands End blue university stripe OCBD - 16.5 x 34
Nice, sturdy cloth, no issues. Made in Hong Kong.

  

Lands End pinpoint button-down - made in USA
16 x 32. The previous owner inked his name on the inside - not visible when worn. No issues.



$12 each. Last drop on these two shirts before eBay/donation.


----------



## CMDC

Since I got this jacket a few months back it has never quite fit me correctly, so I offer it up to the tradly horde.

Pendelton Blackwatch tartan wool Harrington jacket
Made in USA
Tagged L
Measures:

Pit to Pit: 27
Length: 27.5
Sleeve: 34

$34 conus



















LLBean Baxter State lightweight parka
Made in USA
Size L

$40 conus



















Filson forest green chamois shirt
Size M

*SOLD*



















Polo Ralph Lauren dark bottle green wide wale corduroys
38 x 30
Flat front, no cuff

$26 conus


----------



## drlivingston

*PRICE DROP!! $22 SHIPPED!! OXXFORD!!
*


drlivingston said:


> Thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> In order to prevent any recurrence of this issue, I will no longer post any item at a ridiculously cheap price. It only causes problems and a very full inbox.
> That being said, I have a beautiful Oxxford one-button tuxedo jacket. It is a beautiful example with grosgrain lapels, working cuffs, and no vent. It is made from Oxxford's Super 100's Tuxedo Cloth. How about *$30 shipped *USPS Priority CONUS??
> P2P------23-1/2
> Shoulder-20
> BOC-----32-1/2
> Sleeve---25-1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

The LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket, the Aquascutum raincoat, the Polo tweed, the Burberry tweed, the Orvis country tweed, the Stafford Country tweed, the Made in England Harris Tweed, the Pendleton Buffalo Plaid coat, the sz 38 Woolrich double Mackinaw coat, the Sz 36 quilted Lavenir jacket, the Paul Stuart three-piece suit, and the 40R Orvis glen plaid tweed have all been claimed. Thank you!

*Now, watch this space for many, many more arrivals... including some grails!  *


----------



## rabbiluongo

This is my first post, and I don't wanna muck up the thread with my awful cellphone pictures. If you have any, pm and I'll send any and all pictures.

First is a pair of Alden for BB shell PTBs with thick double soles in pretty great condition, size 8c. I'm mostly looking to trade for these for similar shoes or boots in my size (10.5-11) 

Second is a Chipp white tie/evening attire/whatever you wanna call it tux with tailcoat and all. Has a series 1949 union tag on it. Has no size on it, but measures out around a 36 (its small). Peak lapel, two button cuffs, satin lapels and stripe down the trousers, incredibly subtle pick stitching around the lapels and collar. The level of hand work is insane, and the entire thing is in flawless condition. Only accepting offers.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Formalwear!*

I have some absolutely wonderful formalwear to pass on today--just in time for the holiday season! (Please note that I also have a beautiful pair of Made in England for Brooks Brothers formal opera pumps; these will be listed shortly!) Ranging from a vintage 1958 dinner jacket to BRAND NEW WITH TAGS Shawl-collar tuxedo in muted Blackwatch, together with (coming in other posts) a slew of evening shirts, cummerbunds, and a vintage formal bowtie, there's something for everyone here!

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*TUXEDOS!*

*1) BRAND NEW WITH TAGS Blackwatch Shawl Collar Dinner Jacket/Tuxedo in CASHMERE AND WOOL!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! From the wardrobe of one of the most prominent members of AAAC's Trad Forum, this is simply stunning. Beautifully cut in Blackwatch plaid--THE classic Ivy holiday plaid--this wonderful shawl-collared tuxedo is cut from cloth that's 97% wool, and 3% cashmere, to give it a beautiful drape and a lovely soft hand. This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a fleur-de-lys pattern on the dark lining. It has a single button closure--as is proper--and covered cuff buttons. It has a single vent. It is, of course, is MINT condition, still having all of its original bastings--including the shoulder basting--and all of its original tags, which are all still attached by their original hangtags. This is SUPERB, and you should grab it if it's your size--or could be tailored to it! The quality of this is comparable to that of Brooks' better stuff.

*This originally retailed at $595, so how about $145, boxed, shipped, and insured?

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2










       ​
*2) VERY recent Peak-Collared Tuxedo. *

Another beautiful offering from the wardrobe of the same Trad Forum member who is passing on the Blackwatch! Like the Blackwatch, this is in absolutely excellent condition. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pocket--still basted shut. It has a single button closure. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders inside the waistband. The jacket is darted, and has a single button closure. This is in excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the left-hand lapel which I only noticed when examining this in bright sunlight. This is likely to come out with dry cleaning, but because of it this tuxedo is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4 
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
Inseam; 31 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)










     

* 3) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*4) RECENT Fumagallis Shawl Collar Tuxedo*

Ignore the name this is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a wonderful, classic shawl collar, jetted pockets, singe button closure, and covered buttons. It is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. The trousers are pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2 --just in case you are deformed and need this extra!)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 33 (+ 2 1/4)










     

*5) VINTAGE 1962 Shawl-collar Tuxedo from Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington, DC!*

Raleigh's was one of the Trad bastions of DC, being a high-end family-owned haberdasher's until it was sold in 1984. This tuxedo dates from its heyday, having been cut and built in the USA (where else? RED CHINA?! Not in 1962!) in 1962. It is a beautiful example of tradly formal tailoring; a wonderful, swooping shawl collar, which features a buttonhole for one's boutonniere, jetted pockets, no vent, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed. The trousers are subtly pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is simply terrific, and is unmistakely a 1960s Trad tuxedo--Ralph Lauren would kill for this level of authenticity!

It does have a couple of minor flaws, as shown. There's a very, very small pinprick hole in the bottom right hand corner of the front of the jacket, which I only found on second inspection, in bright light. This would be an easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, or else could be ignored. The lapels have a hint of the start of a fray right at the edge at the bottom. Both give this jacket a wonderful patina, and a hint of tradly insouciance! Overall, then, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.... especially considering its age! Clearly, good clothes really do last if properly cared for.....

Given its provenance, and condition, this is a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged a 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/1)










        ​
*6) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $45, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*7) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*8) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $45, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2










    

*9) STUNNING VINTAGE 1958 Shawl Collar tuxedo--utterly Mad Men!*

This is FANTASTIC! Dating from 1958, this could easily have been cut yesterday for Mad Men--it's in stunning condition for its age, and overall excellent condition by any criterion. It has a wonderful shawl collar, flapped pockets, a single button front, and tradly two button cuffs. It is also that rarity--a sack tuxedo. It is fully lined, features a formal slanted interior pocket on the seam--a hallmark of its age!--and has a single vent. Did I mention it is in wonderful condition? It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This was made for Croyden Men's Shop in Trenton, NJ--when Trenton, not Princeton, was where the wealthy of Mercer Co. aspired to live. (Clearly, this is from an age that is long, long, gone...) Croyden had aspirations of becoming a nationally-known but regionally located store, rather like Press, and advertised as a classic men's store in The New Yorker in the 1950s and early 1960s.... the precise era that this is from!

This does have some minor rubbing on the inside of the back of the collar--but this can't be seen from the front and shouldn't be of concern for at least another decade--no fraying yet, just rubbing!

*Given its rarity, beauty, and provenance, this is a steal at just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 38, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










      

*SHIRTS:
*








*Please note that all have French cuffs!​*
1) Blacker. Pleated front, wing collar. Excellent condition. 15.5-34/35. $12, or offer.

 

2) Paul Frederick. Straight collar, pleated front. Very Good condition. $10.

 

3) Brooks Brothers. 16-35. Straight collar, pleated front. MADE IN THE USA. Very good/Excellent condition. This shirt requires studs. $15, or offer.

 

4) Monte Carlo. 16-16.5. Wing collar, pleated front with concealed placket. Excellent condition. $8 or offer.

 

5) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-34. Straight collar, pleated front. Made in the USA. This requires studs. Small mark on front (pen?) which might or might not come out, hence just $10, or offer.

 

6) Brooks Brothers 15.5 -36. Straight collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Made in USA. Excellent, apart from some yellowing in inside of collar, hence just $14.

 

7) Brooks Brothers. 15.5-35. Wing collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Yellowing on collar, hence just $10, or offer.

 

8) Brooks Brothers 14.5-32. Wing collar, pleated front. Heavily starched, and in excellent condition! Requires studs. Asking just $18.

 

*ACCESSORIES*










As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING--and all prices include shipping in CONUS![/B]

*1) Formal backless vest.*

This is in good, useable condition, although it does have brown foxing throughout. The mother of pearl (I belieev) buttons are complete, and are alone worth the price asked--which is just $10, shipped!

Length: 18 1/2
Width: 16 1/2

  

*2) Cummerbunds!*

If you don't have your own cummerbund yet, you need to get one... and I have four beauties to pass on today! ALL ARE ADJUSTABLE.

*a) Vintage, likely silk. *Heavy brass buckle; very good quality. very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 34 1/2, including buckle. Asking $18, or offer.

 

*b) Vintage Brooks Brothers; all silk*. Heavy metal buckle. Measures 38". Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $20, or offer.

 

*c) Modern. *Unknown maker; unknown material. Elastic adjuster. Measures 39". Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.



*d) McIntyre Tartan; likely silk. *From The Sports Center, Haverford, PA.. Excellent condition; heavy buckle. Size M; measures 36 3/4. Asking $20, or offer.

 

*3) FORMAL bowtie.
*
SIlk, adjustable; given known provenance, from c. 1958. Good, useable condition. CLAIMED!


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE FORMAL OPERA PUMPS! Made in England for Brooks Brothers.*

These are absolutely stunning! Made in England for Brooks Brothers' "Brooks English" line, these wonderful pumps are in absolutely excellent condition--I have their provenance, and they were worn precisely *twice*. They have not yet even been polished, and so they have minor scuffs from wear that five minutes of buffing will deal with; they also have very, very minor creasing in the uppers commensurate with being worn inside for two evenings. The feature the classic, elegant lines of men's opera pumps, and grosgrain ribbon bows. There is, of course, almost no wear to the soles, although the original owner wisely and lightly scored cross-hatching into them after he almost killed himself dancing the first time he wore them. (This, by the way, was done in the lobby of the Princeton Club of New York!)

(The cedar shoe trees on which these have been stored for their life are not included.)

These are size 42C, which corresponds to aproximately a US 11.5 C. (I'm a US 11, and these are slightly too large for me.)

*Asking $95, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*








        ​


----------



## Pink and Green

Any chance of some Black(watch) Friday deals from Tweedy Don? LOL


----------



## TweedyDon

Pink and Green said:


> Any chance of some Black(watch) Friday deals from Tweedy Don? LOL


Deals are ALWAYS possible--just PM to ask!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Trousers! Bean HUNTING PANTS, Brooks Bros., Barbour, Lacoste, more!*

*I have a slew of wonderful pants to pass on today--including a GORGEOUS pair of heavy wool LL Bean Hunting pants, heavy Barbour khakis, Lacoste, Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*​
*1) GORGEOUS LL Bean Hunting Pants. *These are absolutely fantastic--my pictures don't do them justice at all! A perfect dark charcoal with both a dulled berry-red overcheck and a complementary dark evergreen overcheck these are seriously heavyweight pants. They feature both belt loops and also what appear to be brass holders for suspenders. Flat front. MADE IN THE USA. These are in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $39, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Waist: 16
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2 1/2)

   

*2) Sz 36 J. MacLaughlin cords. *From the overpriced preppy Princeton store. Flat front. These are in excellent condition. Asking just $18.

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 33 (+1)

 

*3) Incotex Glen Plaid. *WONDERFUL pants! Cut from Super 120s wool, these were Made in Italy (of course) and have a wonderful versatile glen plaid pattern. Lots of pick stitching! Pleated front. In need of a dry clean as they're a bit rumpled, these are hence in Very Good condition,and so just $29, or offer.

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 32 +1 1/2 cuff.

    

*4) LL Bean Flannel Lined Khakis. *The Trad winter classic! Flat front, excellent condition. Asking just $18, or offer.

Waist: 17
Inseam: 28 1/2

 

*5) Lacoste khakis*. Flat front, excellent condition. Asking just $18.

Waist: 17:
Inseam: 28 (+2 1/2)

  

*6) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $18, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*7) Brooks Brothers "Hudson" Advantage Chinos.* Flat front, excellent condition. Asking just $18.

Tagged 34/32:

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 1/2

 

*8) Brooks Brothers khakis. *Flat front.Some minor dirt markings on the lower legs, which will easily come out with laundering. However, these are hence in Very Good condition, and so I'm asking just $12, or offer.

Tagged 36/32:

Waist: 18
Inseam: 31 (+2 1/2)

 

*9) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*10) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $18.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*11) Size 36. LL Bean khakis.*

These are in excellent condition! Pleated and uncuffed. These are a darker khaki than my washed-out pictures show! Asking $14, or offer.

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/4)

  

*12) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*13) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $14

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*14) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO GRAIL TWEEDS!

I don't use the term grail lightly, but both of these jackets qualify in their different ways!

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) STUNNING H. Freeman "Folkweave" Naturalaire 3/2 sack tweed. *

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A stunning chestnut brown and peat black puppytooth pattern with just a hint of dark moss green blended in, on a honeytan background with a beautiful bold mustard overcheck--this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket! The cut lives up to the colourway and patterning, being a lovely, classic high-roll 3/2.5 sack, with just a hint of a lapel roll where the third button is--a very Ivy cut which is even rarer than its already-now-rare 3/2 cousin.

This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined in a late-summer grass green that complements the colourway. It was Made in the USA by H. Freeman, one of the great American clothiers. The fabric is from their "Folkweave" line, and the jacket is a Naturalaire--a reference to its very natural shoulders, another Ivy hallmark. The jacket has unusual buttons which are original to it, a single center vent, and single button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition. If this is your size, grab it--you're unlikely ever to see another one!

This true Trad. grail is very inexpensively priced at *just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28 3/4










     

*2) VERY SMALL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed*

There's been some discussion here about how difficult it is becoming to find Harris Tweed in the classic cream and grey herringbone colourway and patterning--so I'm pleased to be able to offer this classic wardrobe staple here!

That this is a classic Harris, however, doesn't confer Grail status on this jacket--its size does. This is a VERY small (but perfectly formed!) Harris Tweed, ideal for a small trad

This jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a centre vent. It features the classic football buttons that are perfect with Harris, and these are a beautiful, rich, glossy chestnut brown. It has a contemporary two button closure, and three button cuffs. It also features one of the more unusual Harris Tweed labels; the small rectangle, rather than the large square. Naturally, the Orb is present! It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a beautiful, classic, standard Harris Tweed--in miniature! A Grail indeed.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 17 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30


----------



## jt2gt

Bunch of Trad items....RL Heavy Tweed $140, CountrySquire Tweed $45, Oak Street Navy Pennys $110, Epaulet Boat Shoes $150 and Gitman Gray Uni Stripe $45. All Great condition.

https://www.styleforum.net/t/324316...oak-street-pennys-epaulet-boat-priced-to-move

PM for more pics, ready to deal taking offers.


----------



## CMDC

SOME THINGS FROM THE ARCHIVES. DROPS...



CMDC said:


> 3 Harris Tweeds. All are in excellent condition. No flaws.
> 
> Lands End Harris Tweed. 2 button, lightly darted. Single vent. Fully lined
> This is a very rich green; brighter than the pictures depict
> Tagged 44R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1
> 
> *$28 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Harris Tweed. 2 button darted. 3 patch pockets. Single vent. 1/2 lined
> Light khaki, grey, and burgundy dominate this pattern
> Tagged 39R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 17
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1
> 
> *$28 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> I'm hoping that there's someone out there that this fits. Maybe you've given up on the thrift exchange, given all the regular sizes? Well, here's something really nice for you.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 camelhair sack Blackwatch sportcoat.
> Tagged 42 XLong. Little shoulder padding--very natural. Fully lined. Excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 34
> Sleeve: 27
> 
> *$35 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> This weekend's thrifting marathon has produced a massive offering. Reductions will be offered for multiple purchases.
> 
> Eljo's of Charlottesville minihoundstooth flannel charcoal 3/2 sack suit. Outstanding condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 23.75 + 2
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Trousers waist: 33
> Trousers inseam: 29.5 +1
> 
> *$55 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one blazer that I really wish had fit me. It is in immaculate, like new condition. It is of a midweight flannel and has pick stitching along the lapels and pockets. Single vent. A stellar offering by Ralph Lauren. It is made in the USA. 2 button, lightly darted. Fully lined. Tagged 42L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Length BoC: 32
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis. M2P. Poplin in British Khaki. Waist 36; Inseam 32.5.
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress Olive wide wale corduroy trousers. Flat front; no cuff.
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 28.5 +2
> 
> *$15 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canali sport shirt. Blue w/white, lavender, and purple. Made in Italy. Tagged XL
> 17 neck; 36 sleeve
> 
> *$14 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burnt orange mini-gingham spread collar dress shirt
> 16.5 x 32
> *
> $14 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Finally, two Corneliani spread collar dress shirts. Both are tagged 16.5 but have had shrinkage in the neck. Excellent condition on both. Made in Italy
> 
> Both measure to 15.75 x 35
> 
> *$14 conus each; both for $25 conus*
> 
> White w/brown check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue with white and green stripe


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Orvis navy hopsack blazer. Outstanding condition. Made in USA
> 3/2 darted. Fully lined. 2 patch pockets
> Tagged 46R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Mountain Threadworks Shetland. Made in Scotland
> Charcoal w/burgundy and rust highlights
> Tagged M
> Pit to Pit: 19
> Length: 27
> *
> $17 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here's a classic piece for someone in the 38-40 range. I'm trying to pare down my closet a bit and I've got two of these so one's gonna go.
> 
> Southwick for Arthur Adler charcoal 3/2 sack flannel pinstripe suit
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> Trousers flat front and cuffed.
> 33 waist x 32 inseam
> 
> *$60 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> This weekend yielded a slew of sportcoats, including several very nice vintage pieces. These are all in excellent condition.
> 
> 3/2 Tweed Sack in browns and yellows by H.I.S. I've seen this label before but I don't know anything about the maker. The label is reminiscent of Chipp, for what that's worth.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 19.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$28 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 2 button, lightly darted, glenplaid sportcoat.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is a very soft khaki material w/faint brown & white windowpane. Ticket pocket.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Adler's of DC 3/2 sack. This is an interesting light blue w/ speckles of dark blue and yellow.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a simply gorgeous piece. It is from Rogers Stevens of Milwaukee. This is a great trad store located in the Pfister Hotel in downtown Brew City. Having grown up in WI and lived in Milwaukee for a while I was really excited to find this. I've never come across one of their jackets. 3/2 tweed sack in browns and blues.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2.5
> *
> $36 conus*


----------



## drlivingston

*PRICE DROPS*!!


drlivingston said:


> For Sale: 2 Beautiful NWOT 100% cotton Lands' End cardigans. Made in the USA. Both are tagged Large. $*15* each shipped or $*25* for the pair shipped.
> 1) Emerald Green
> P2P------25-1/2
> Length---29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Pure White
> P2P------25-1/2
> Length---28-1/2


----------



## anglophile23

Wanted: AE Park Avenues 11.5 D black. Come on, help a recent college grad out.


----------



## datsunfan

*Drops BBGF Flannel 48R , BB Tweed 42R*

Drops



datsunfan said:


> *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Solid Charcoal Flannel Suit -size 48R.*
> Made in the US. Single vented. 3/2 sack. Quarter-lined. Flat-front, partially-lined, and cuffed trousers. The only flaw I can find is a pull on the pants, but is on the waistband (see photo).*
> **Price $85 $80 shipped CONUS. International shipping available. Offers welcome.
> 
> *
> *Jacket Measurements**Pants Measurements*Shoulder- 21"Half waist - 21.5" +1"P2P-25"Inseam - 28.5" + 1.75" cuffsWaist(at middle button)- 24"Front rise - 13"Sleeve-25" + 1.5"Thigh - 14.5"Length(from BOC)- 32"Leg opening - 10"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Brooks Tweed Shetland Sport Coat -size 42R.* Made in the US of Scottish Shetland wool. Single vented. The main colors are black and white, but there are puffs of blue, orange, red, and yellow. I can't find any flaws.
> *Price $45 $40 shipped CONUS. **International shipping available. Offers welcome. **
> **
> Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19"
> P2P-23"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
> Sleeve- 24" + 1"
> Length(from BOC)- 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **Canterbury of New Zealand Wool Sweater- size Small
> *Red and blue striped. Chunky knitted wool. I can't find any pulls or holes, but has some very minor piling. The red appears much more orange in the pictures than in real life. The photo of the tag shows the most accurate representation of the red color.
> 
> *Price $25 shipped CONUS. **International shipping available. **
> 
> **Measurements*
> Shoulder (from sleeve opening to sleeve opening)- 23"
> P2P-20"
> Sleeve-33"
> Length- 28.5"*
> *


----------



## drlivingston

For sale: a couple of interesting items.
First, a beautifully functional John Partridge full-length oilskin coat. Corduroy collar, brass hardware. 100% wax cotton. Made in England. Tagged 42" (107cm) *ONLY $50 SHIPPED!*
P2P---27-1/2
BOC---49










Next, a most unusual offering. Get out your argyle socks for these authentic NWOT T.Barry golf knickers. Tagged 34. This is the company that started the late great Payne Stewart wearing knickers. They are in the "Hogan houndstooth" pattern and represent the top of the line in the T.Barry knickers. Metal buckles are used at the belt and to secure the knees, not elastic, ensuring years of wear. Handmade in the land of our leader, Andy, Palm Desert, CA. Actual waist measurement is 17 inches. These are a bargain at *$50 shipped!
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Casual winter shirts!*

*Mainly from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock, I have a slew of casual shirts to pass on today!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; Internatonal inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*​
1) *Size M LL Bean checked shirt. *Old-school script label. Beautifully soft! Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

2) *XL Woolrich shirt jacket*. Made in the USA. A trad. cold-weather classic! Excellent condition. Asking just $20. Chest: 27, Sleeve from shoulder: 26 1/5, Length (BOC): 33.

  

3) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $12.

 

4) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $12.

 

5) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

 

6) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $15.

 

7) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $14.

 

8) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. *Size L, Tall. Very Good condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2; sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

9) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. Size L, Tall. *Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

10) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $15.

  

11) *Pendleton shirt jacket. *Made in the USA. This has elbow patches! A very coool shirt. Size M. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c. 31. Asking just $18.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS*

* Southwick Tweed Sack ~46L*
3/2 sack, canvassed, partially lined, three-button cuffs. A mid-weight tweed.
19.5 shoulders | 24 pit to pit | 25.5 sleeves | 32.5 BOC































$40 or offer CONUS

* Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33*
Blue university stripe. Like new condition. 
Asking $22 or offer.


----------



## wacolo

Each lot of braces is $25 shipped CONUS. Please specify the lot or lots you are interested in. I had plenty of requests for specific colors, hardware, leather etc. Basically each set has a couple of patterns, a couple of stripes and one that is solidish. None are elastic and all are button on. All are in solid conditions, but have been used some. There may be some wrinkling and such, but I have weeded out the ones with any major issues. Thanks!

Lot A - Pelican USA, Cole Haan USA, Pelican USA, Unmarked, Trafalgar *SOLD*

Lot B - Made in England, Trafalgar, Trafalgar, Unmarked, Trafalgar *SOLD*

Lot C - Unmarked, Unmarked, CAS Germany, Made in England, Torino

Lot D - Trafalgar, Trafalgar, Made in England, Barrons-Hunter Made in Virginia, Made in England

Lot E - CAS W Germany, Unmarked, Trafalgar, Made in USA, Made in England (the solid pair at the top is navy)_* SOLD*_

Lot F - Trafalgar, Unmarked, Made in England, Unmarked, CAS W Germany

$22 Lands' End Extra Long Silk Knit Tie 100% Silk 2.5x61" Excellent Condition. No stains or pulls.

$25 100% Cotton Fair Isle Tie by Tango 2.75 x 56 If nobody wants this I will gladly keep it for myself. A unique piece in great condition!


----------



## TweedyDon

*From Patrick's Closet!*

*I'm helping Patrick clear out his overflowing closet, and so I have series of very, very nice trad. suits to pass on today, at very appealing prices! These have all been very well cared for, are staple colors, and in desirable sizes--so grab them while you can!

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS ON EVERYTHING, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​
*

*1) Brooks Brothers "Brookease" 3/2 sack*

A lovely suit in that wardrobe staple, solid gray. This is a classic 3/2 sack, with three button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA. This suit is in excellent condition, except that the trousers have two very, very small holes, in the places shown. These would be easy fixes for even a decent dry-cleaner tailor, but because of these this is

*only $30, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, and measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 301/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1 1/2)










      

*2) Huntington Poplin 3/2 sack Suit*

This is lovely! Dark navy, 3/2 sack, with lower patch pockets, lapped seams along the sleeves and down the back, a single center hook vent, two button cuffs, pleated and cuffed trousers--and Made in the USA! It is fully lined. This is also half-canvassed, and in absolutely excellent condition. This is a really, really beautiful summer suit, and a steal

*at just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*
3) BEAUTIFUL Double-Breasted Peak Lapeled Burberry Glen Plaid suit!*

This is wonderful! Normally, I don't go in for double-breasted suits, but this is so quintessentially English in cut I'l make an exception. This is a double-breasted suit with a 6/1 button stance, twin vents, peak lapels, and four button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in the USA. The trousers are cuffed and pleated. This is in excellent condition, and a steal at

*just $70, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Waist: 18
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) + 1 1/2 cuff.










   

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two bottom front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have two minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*5) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*6) WONDERFUL Pinstriped Southwick 3/2 sack suit
*
This is wonderful! A classic dark charcoal with subtle gray and cream pinstriping, this beautiful suit is a wardrobe staple. It is Made in the USA, half-canvassed, half-lined, and features classic two button cuffs and a center vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in absolutely *excellent* condition, and a terrific steal

*at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 (+1 1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff.










   

*7) Fully Canvassed Corbin grey pinstripe 3/2 sack!*

Lovely! Fully canvassed and half-lined, this beautiful 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll, a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a lovely staple grey suit with subtle pinstriping. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It is in excellent condition!, although it does have a small flaw in the weave on one sleeve, as show.

*Asking just $70, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+3)










    

*8) Lovely and unusual custom suit--with surgeon's cuffs!*

*Claimed!*

Custom made in July 1999 this lovely lighter mid-weight suit features darting, a two button front, and surgeon's cuffs--which are fully functional! This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and the trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. This is in excellent condition, except that there is a very small hole near the hem of one of the pants legs--an easy repair, but because it is there, this is just

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4 
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 301/4

Waist ; 18 1/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1)

    

*9) TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in grey with pinstriping.*

Another trad. classic--a 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers "346" line--the OLD SCHOOL version, not the new outlet version! This lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined, with two button cuffs, a center vent, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1),with 1 1/2 cuffs.










   

*10) TRAD GRAIL! GORGEOUS J. Press flannel 3/2 sack suit!*

This is absolutely stunning, and if it could be tailored to my size it wouldn't be here. Cut from a wonderful heavier mid-weight flannel this is a classic navy 3/2 sack suit by J. Press. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, J. Press' signature lining, a single center hook vent. It was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1.2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2)










    

*11) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*12) Brooks Brothers Makers Brown 3/2 sack suit.*

This is very, very nice indeed--and if you don't have a brown suit in your wardrobe yet, why not? A lovely 3/2 sack in a flannel-esque cloth, this was custom made in 1994. It has the classic two-button cuffs, a single center vent, a lovely lapel roll, and a half-lining. The brown colourway is wonderful--rich and earthy, with the very hint of damson in its depths. No "farmer brown" suit here! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition, although it is slightly rumpled from shipping to me.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 29, with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes!*


*I have a slew of inexpensive yet classic shoes to pass on today, from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock and efdll! These include Florsheim, Martin Dingman, Bass Weejuns, and more!

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS ON EVERYTHING, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*








*1) Florsheim Imperial gunboats. Very good condition. Size 8D. *Asking $45, or offer.

   

*2) Florsheim Imperial gunboats. Made in the USA*. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 11.5 D. Asking just $50, or offer.

  

* 3) Bally. Made in Switzerland. *Some creasing to uppers and wear to soles, but overall Good condition. Size 10 EEE. Asking $20, or offer.

  

*4) Hanover shoes. Made in the USA*. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 8.5 EEE. Asking just $40, or offer.

  

*5) Courtly & Sons penny loafers. *Made in Italy. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Size 8. Asking $50, or offer.

  

*6) Johnson and Murphy Aristocraft longwings. Size 8 D/B.* Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $40, or offer.

   

*7) Eastland of Maine penny loafers. Made in Maine! Excellent condition--worn sparingly, if at all. Absolutely unmarked, with no scuffs to teh sole at all. Size 7M-*-PLEASE NOTE that I believe that these are women's shoes, and women's sizing! Asking just $30, or offer.

 

*8) Martin Dingman snaffle bit loafers.* Unknown skin. Made in Brazil. Size 9M. Good condition. Asking $25.

   

*9) Bass Weejuns. The classic! *Made in USA. Size 10.5B. Excellent condition. (The markon the sole is a notch and rub, not the start of a hole.) Asking $45.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available, with price drops!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL and STRIKING Plaid Tweed!*

This is terrific! Cut from a wonderfully striking and beautiful plaid tweed, this is a perfect Fall and Winter tweed, which would be absolutely wonderful with khakis, cords, or grey flannels! The colourway is just terrific--a slate-grey background with a bold cream overcheck, a bold burnt orange overcheck, and also subtle overhecks in pale lichen blue and green. Wonderful! It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and features elbow patches (which are original to it) in a lovely slate grey, which complement perfectly the slate-grey base colouring. It has a single center vent, is subtley darted, and features four cuff buttons. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 37R, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4








    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--Made in the USA!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed! Cut from a lovely heathery mossgreen, lichen blue, and slategrey herringbone, this features the classic and subtle vertical Harris striping in brown and new-bark tan. This is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features a single vent. It also has classic metal-shanked football buttons, that are the perfect complement to Harris tweed. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2








     

*3) Lovely, classic, brown herringbone tweed! Made in Canada.*

This is a very, very nice tweed! Cut from classic brown herringbone, this features a very subtle blue vertical stripe throughout, that can be hardly seen except of close inspection. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two buttn front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition. And I'm asking

*just $22, for a half-canvassed tweed--or offer!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*4) STUNNING Nick Hilton Wool and Cashmere Made in Italy herringbone jacket!*

My pictures come nowhere close to capturing the true beauty of this jacket!

This is STUNNING! Cut from a beautiful cloth (95% wool, 5% cashmere) with a superb hand and drape, the colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a classic light brown herringbone with a perfectly complementary overcheck of subtle cornflower blue. Beautiful! The jacket is also half-canvassed, and fully lined in a wheatgold lining that brings out the cornflower overcheck perfectly, as well as blending with the herringbone. It is subtle darted, has a two button closure, and four button cuffs. It was made in Italy for Nick Hilton, whose jackets have recently been receiving widespread praise. And this shows why! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 41, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

















      

*5) BEAUTIFUL Thos. David CamelHair Glen Plaid with overcheck*

This is an absolutely lovely jacket! Cut from 100% Camel Hair, this is lovely and soft with a terrific hand and drape. The colourway is also lovely--a cream base, a chestnut brown glen plaid, and a Royal Blue overcheck. This is beautiful, and my pictures don't do it justice at all--the colours are much, much richer than shown here. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed with a single rear vent. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2

















    

*6 & 7) NWOT STUNNING Harris Tweed Jackets! c.44R. From the closing sale of Josef Borg, Princeton Tailor!*

These jackets are both NEW, UNWORN, and have a SUPERB provenance--they are from the stock of the recently-close Princeton tailor Josef Borg, by way of Landau's of Princeton, which received Borg's remaining stock.

These jackets are thus completely new; it is possible that they have not even been tried on. Both have all of their original basting on all pockets, as well as on the rear vents. They both have their original sets of spare buttons; one chest button and one cuff button. This is thus a rare chance to acquire a new Harris Tweed at a substantial savings!

In addition to being new, these tweeds are simply gorgeous; my pictures come nowhere close to doing them justice.They are both cut from an absolutely stunning midweight Harris tweed in classic herringbone, here, the herringbone is a beautiful and complex weave of lichens and moss greens--easily my favourite herringbone colourway! In addition to this the jackets both have windownpane checks in subtle mustard, russet, and sky blue. This tweed is splendid, and even if these weren't completely new they'd fetch around $95 to $115 used.... and my used prices tend to be on the very low side!

As well as being cut from a gorgeous Harris Tweed the jackets are beautifully tailored. They are both half-canvassed, have twin rear vents, and feature the classic chestnut coloured football style buttons that go so perfectly with Harris. They are both subtly darted, and feature flapped pockets and two button fronts. They are both fully lined.

These are, again, NEW, and so are in mint condition.

*Please note--one of the jackets has had its interior labels removed, but the other has not. *

Asking: These are, again, new jackets, cut from beautiful tweed, with full provenance. As such, they're an absolue steal at just $135, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS each. Offers are welcome--but you won'tbe finding nicer tweeds at this price anywhere!

*Measurements:

Tagged 44R. *

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2








*Jacket 1:*

SOLD

      

*Jacket 2:*

     



*8) VERY SMALL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed*

There's been some discussion here about how difficult it is becoming to find Harris Tweed in the classic cream and grey herringbone colourway and patterning--so I'm pleased to be able to offer this classic wardrobe staple here!

That this is a classic Harris, however, doesn't confer Grail status on this jacket--its size does. This is a very small (but perfectly formed!) Harris Tweed, ideal for a small chap.

This jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a centre vent. It features the classic football buttons that are perfect with Harris, and these are a beautiful, rich, glossy chestnut brown. It has a contemporary two button closure, and three button cuffs. It also features one of the more unusual Harris Tweed labels; the small rectangle, rather than the large square. Naturally, the Orb is present! It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a beautiful, classic, standard Harris Tweed--in miniature! A Grail indeed.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 17 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30










  

*COATS*

*1) CLASSIC BARNSTORMER LEATHER JACKET!*



















This is absolutely terrific! Made in the USA, this had two deep front handwarmer pockets lined in cotton drill, with the sleeves being lined in what appears to be thick acetate for ease of wear. The classic oversized collar can be flipped up and fastened up with a throat latch from a leather strap that fastens to a leather button on the underside of the opposite collar. This is also lined in heavy shearling-type material (which might well be shearling, even though it is not marked as such... or it might not, but it's not obviously artificial fleece) which makes it exceptioanlly warm and comfortable. The sleeves do NOT have storm cuffs--a major plus in my view, as I dislike these--and the front buttons are all classic leather-clad football buttons, oversized for ease of fastening when cold. The buttonholes are lined in leather on the underside for strength. The collar is listed as "Savage Pine", whatever that might be.

This jacket was Made In the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It might well be unworn--it still carries the original inspection ticket in one of the front pockets, identifying by name the inspector who examined it before it left the factory.

This fantastic jacket is a steal at* just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--and so are International inquiries, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chst: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33

        

*2) Woolrich Buffalo Plaid jacket, size L.*

This is awesome! I bought this for myself, but the sleeves are too short for my simian arms, otherwise it wouldn't be here. This has a corduroy collar, and corduroy cuff liners, which can be turned back if needed. The body has a quilted lining, and it also has an interior side pocket that's zipped. The zips are YKK< and all are nice and fluid. This jacket has a very small snag on the shoulder, that's no very noticeable at all.... But because of this, and because it has some very, very minor pilling, and a couple of almost unnoticeable scuffs, this is in Very Good condition. It was Made in the USA.

Asking just *$30, or offer.*

*Size L, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length (BOC): 28








       

*3) Old-School LL Bean Script label Goose Down Jacket*

This is fantastic! Light and extremely warm as you'd expect from Bean, this dates from the Script label days, when Bean was making serious outdoor gear. This jacket has a quilted interior, a corduroy collar, a heavy duty zipper, knit cuffs, two deep front flapped pockets, and two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in very, very warm and comfortable material--brushed duck?--and are also very very deep. It has an interior pocket, and an interior waist drawstring for shaping and fit.

It does have some small black marks on the back, as shown, and so is overall in Very Good condition.

If I didn't have too many coats already--including a Filson double Mackinaw!--I'd keep this!

*Asking just $45, or offer. 

Size L; this could work for a 40 or 42, depending on how you layer--maybe even a 38.

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c. 38, measured as a shirt.
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## Trevor

Lord & Taylor Sweater - _*SOLD*_
Tanish Wool (looks grey in pics)

P2P - 19
Waist - 17
Shoulder - 16.5
Sleeve - 28
Length - 26

I think this would be along the lines of a small/med. I normally wear med/large and its tight on me.

$16 shipped conus.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I have a brand new with tags Lands' End navy doeskin blazer. This is a very sharp blazer. There is nothing wrong with it whatsoever. I'm asking $110 plus $6 shipping.

Measurements are as follows: chest 45", length of 30 1/2", 18 1/2 shoulders, 25 1/4" sleeves.

Here's the product description direct from Lands' End:

Your cool-weather blue blazer.
Lightweight, pure-wool flannel brushed for remarkable softness
Full lining
Back vent
Three inside pockets
Traditional Fit: the classic American cut
Doeskin is a kind of wool flannel, but because the brushing is all in one direction, it doesn't raise a nap. What it does create is incredible softness - hence the fabric's name. And because this is flannel, it adds warmth other worsted wool blazers don't offer. With antiqued metal "anchor" buttons. 100% wool. Dry clean. Imported.


----------



## Barnavelt

I am looking for a cornerstone of trad style that I have, as of yet, not been able to find for myself (not second hand, that is). I am looking for a pair of 3 season gray wool trousers, flat front and with either cuffs or the option for cuffs. 36x32.

Also looking for windowpane / plaid trousers in the same configuration.

If anyone has such trousers available please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kreiger

*Shoes*

*Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*

Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/ 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/

Asking $35 including CONUS shipping.

*Florsheim "The Florsheim Shoe" Wingtip Bals*

10.5 D, welted leather sole, rubber heel. Very light wear.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/florsheim1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/florsheim2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/florsheim3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/florsheim4.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/87/florsheim5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/florsheim6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/florsheim7.jpg/

Asking $50 including CONUS shipping.

*Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*

Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/

Asking $65 including CONUS shipping.

All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## CMDC

Three shirts tonight...

JPress short sleeve sport shirt w/red stripe. Button flap chest pocket.
Measures 16 neck; 24 pit to pit

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers burgundy unistripe must iron ocbd
16.5 x 33
Made in USA
Excellent condition--little wear

$22 conus



















Princeton University Store blue unistripe ocbd
Cotton/Poly Blend
Like new condition
17 x 34/5

$22 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is a rare one, a Christian D'ior top coat made by Hart Schaffner and Marx from way back. Apparently, HSM and CD teamed up while Nixon was in the White House:

https://news.google.com/newspapers?...DMwAAAAIBAJ&sjid=zEQDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6024,4399141

Don't know how long the collaboration lasted, but this top coat is timeless. No fabric content indicated, but it sure feels like cashmere, and with the pick stitching and price points discussed in the linked article, I would be stunned if it was not. No evidence of moths or of any other wear. No imperfections that I could find. Measurements are: pit-to-pit, 23.5 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another two possible; length from bottom of collar, 41 inches. CLAIMED


----------



## Dimitri

Has anyone got a pair of brown suede bucks in size 10 or thereaboutish?


----------



## halbydurzell

TweedyDon said:


> *10) TRAD GRAIL! GORGEOUS J. Press flannel 3/2 sack suit!*
> 
> This is absolutely stunning, and if it could be tailored to my size it wouldn't be here. Cut from a wonderful heavier mid-weight flannel this is a classic navy 3/2 sack suit by J. Press. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, J. Press' signature lining, a single center hook vent. It was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> Waist: 17 1.2
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2)


These vintage suits are killing me. I'm trying to grab something decent for a wedding coming up in a few weeks and it's like no one over 6' was born before 1975. If I could add five inches to these pants this suit would be mine. Argh!


----------



## Blessings

halbydurzell said:


> These vintage suits are killing me. I'm trying to grab something decent for a wedding coming up in a few weeks and it's like no one over 6' was born before 1975. If I could add five inches to these pants this suit would be mine. Argh!


I had to re-measure my inseam to convince myself those suits wouldn't fit. Damn these long legs.


----------



## MikeF

halbydurzell said:


> These vintage suits are killing me. I'm trying to grab something decent for a wedding coming up in a few weeks and it's like no one over 6' was born before 1975. If I could add five inches to these pants this suit would be mine. Argh!


I have the same problem, if only the inseams were longer.


----------



## halbydurzell

Glad to see I'm not alone with this issue but...

SHOTGUN ANYTHING WITH A 33 OR 34 INSEAM! DIBS!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

BUMP! Price Drop.


AdamsSutherland said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The colors (on my screen) are as close as I could get them, but I am open to taking more pictures if they are wanted.
> 
> Prices posted are negotiable, so make an offer if you have interest. Also, buying multiple items affords flexibility in prices.
> 
> Item 1: BB Golden Fleece sack suit, half lined- grey herringbone with red and brown vertical stripes and blue horizontal stripes- subtle. $50 shipped CONUS OBO
> PtP: 21" = ~40
> Sleeve ~24.5"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length: 33" (from top of collar)
> Single Vent
> 2 button cuff
> Pants (plain front, unlined, alterable waist with over an inche of extra material on each side)
> Waist: 35"
> Inseam: 29.5"
> Cuffs: 1.75" +~1" inside
> 
> 
> Item 2: blue/aqua Stanley Blacker for Whiteside's (of Bloomington, IN) 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, half lined, I did my best to get the color in these photos as close to the real color as possible, but it might be a bit more teal than shown... Could probably use a cleaning. (Thrifted) $20 shipped CONUS OBO
> PTP: 24
> Shoulder: 21
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 33
> 
> Item 4: J.McLaughlin Pink brushed twill sportshirt, size XL (~17/36) Decent collar roll. Much lighter in color than Brooks' pink. $30 shipped CONUS OBO
> 
> 
> Item 5: RL Rugby Blue Gingham (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), 3 button collar, locker loop, flap pocket 100% cotton $20 shipped CONUS OBO
> 
> Item 6: RL Rugby purple, white, red plaid (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), no flap pocket $20 shipped CONUS OBO
> 
> 
> Also for Sale:
> *BB OCBDs*- All purchased in the past few years, worn sparingly (I am a student), and never dry cleaned or bleached. Collars and cuffs are all in good shape.
> White 16.5/36 Trad fit, made in USA $40
> White 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
> Blue 17/36 Trad fit, Made in USA $40
> Blue pinpoint Non-Iron 16.5/36, Trad fit, Made in Malaysia $35
> (If anyone has 16.5-17x36 slim fit BB OCBDs that they are looking to get rid of, I'm open to working out some sort of exchange deal, as well.)
> 
> *PRL Chinos*- Flat front, 100% Cotton $20
> Both are light khaki color, but I wouldn't say they are "stone"
> The top pair (darker) are 36x34, the bottom are 35x32
> Shown here with one of the BB OCBDs in classic blue
> Hems, pockets, and seat are all in good shape with a little bit of abrasion visible on the 35x32's front left pocket trim.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm still holding out hope that I'm going to happen upon a vintage 42L sack suit with a 36" cuffed inseam. I think I'll be waiting til the day I day.



halbydurzell said:


> Glad to see I'm not alone with this issue but...
> 
> SHOTGUN ANYTHING WITH A 33 OR 34 INSEAM! DIBS!!


----------



## drlivingston

*PRICE DROP!!
*


drlivingston said:


> For sale: A most unusual offering. Get out your argyle socks for these authentic NWOT T.Barry golf knickers. Tagged 34. This is the company that started the late great Payne Stewart wearing knickers. They are in the "Hogan houndstooth" pattern and represent the top of the line in the T.Barry knickers. Metal buckles are used at the belt and to secure the knees, not elastic, ensuring years of wear. Handmade in the land of our leader, Andy, Palm Desert, CA. Actual waist measurement is 17 inches. These are a bargain at *$50 shipped!<-------$30 SHIPPED!
> *


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

$50---->$45 Pitlochry Blackwatch Sportcoat 40R Made in England This coat is in fine condition. 2 Buttons and side vented. No holes or stains. Tagged as a 40 and the measurements are.....

Chest 21.5
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulder 19 
Sleeve 24 +1.5"

$25--->$22 Murray's Toggery Shop 56 x 3.5 80/20 poly silk blend Again, clean all over with no issues.

$35--->$30 BB Fair Isle Vest Made in Scotland XL 100% Shetland Wool No Holes or Stains. Ready to go. 
Chest 29.25
Length 30

$28--->$24 Gitman Brothers Check Sportshirt Large Clean all over. No stains or Holes. The fabric is a medium weight flannel with great color. Tagged as a Large and measures....
Chest 29
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to Cuff 25

$35--->$32 BB Dog Critter Pants 34 x 32 85/15 Cotton Poly Corduroy. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottom.

$55--->$50 LL Bean Hunting Pants 36 x 29 NWT Super heavy duty wool on these. Charcoal with a red and green windowpanes. Brand new with no issues.


----------



## Old Tartan

*Some 'trad' for you*

Going through the closets and have a selection of items here that I thought the forum would be interested in - clothing that we wore back in the day and that seems to fit the 'trad' bill or whatever it is (we didn't have a name for it then, although these were all pieces that made the look we had in the ivy league and, later (but still youthful), in business).

All items in used vintage condition and well cared for shape - all flaws noted. Prices include the CONUS shipping that appears to be standard here, and I'll have my girl wrap, pack and ship them to you promptly.

Brooks Brothers short sleeve sport shirt, genuine all-cotton madras plaid made in India, royal blue on white. Size L. $12

















Quality Crawford cloth fine chambray long sleeved button down oxford, made in USA, 100% cotton by Ferrell Reed for Adesso. $30

















Genuine Lacoste made in France size 42 Europe (about a 16 US, but these are loose fitting and light). Collar button chipped and slight mark on right cuff as shown below; still a good warm-weather casual shirt - tucked or untucked. $9
























Genuine US military khakis, bought in a surplus store decades ago when they were loading in the excess from Korea. These could be older; I never checked into it. Flat front, uncuffed and quite frayed at the bottoms and a few loose threads here and there, but these khakis are built like the tanks their owners commanded - these are unmarked but fit a 38" waist and eyeballing it I'd say there's a good 12" or 13" rise on the pair. A-kay latch and gripper zipper front. $18
























Bill's Khakis M2P 100% cotton, 38 waist, cuffed. These have been well cared for and are in beautiful shape. $20

















Gray 100% fine wool cardigan with black and red trim stripe. Welgrume Sportswear "Made in USA by American Craftsmen." Zipper front. Still has our dry clean tag. This is from the 1950s and quite scarce in this condition. Size L. $28
























Fuzzy blended mohair cardigan, from the 60s, a sky blue windowpane in size M. It's in beautiful shape overall; you'll find a small repair on the left cuff and the top and bottom buttons have been removed. $23

























Long sleeved two-toned weekend shirt in pine and sage. I don't know what these were called but there was time when on casual weekend afternoons this is what you put on - with the rectangle zipper pull on the front partial zip. We bought these at the discount store and yes, they're permanent press! Size L. $12

















Genuine Levi's 505 Regular Fit denim all-cotton work pants. W32 L32. They have a nice soft feel - broken in but in excellent condition with nary a blemish - just a bit on the cuffs. $17

















Another casual 'oldie' for that 60s look with a white tee. This is a Towncraft Plus For Tall men blue and green checkered long sleeved shirt. Hook collar. Very lightweight and good for summer nights. Close up is accurate on color. Size L - 16 1/2. $15

















Flat front heavy blended herringbone pattern trousers. No cuff! Unmarked, but will fit a 38. $17

















H. Freeman two-button unvented sportcoat for the Bronzetta collection. Darts and a nice autumnal charcoal with hints of maple and cherry brown. $39

Measurements:

Chest 20.5
Length BOC 30
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve 24 +1"


----------



## AlanC

*Partridge English Heritage tattersall shirt*
Tagged size: 17/43

Partridge is one of the classic English country brands, along the same line as Barbour. My quilted jacket is a Partridge, and I love it.

Yours for $25 delivered.










 

*SOLD!* Classic sterling silver cufflinks
Marked "925" & Made in Italy (the other hallmarks are a mystery to me)

$25 delivered CONUS

https://img803.imageshack.us/img803/7597/img7363.jpg

Full size image of back so you can see the hallmarks:


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Since I got this jacket a few months back it has never quite fit me correctly, so I offer it up to the tradly horde.
> 
> Pendelton Blackwatch tartan wool Harrington jacket
> Made in USA
> Tagged L
> Measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 27
> Length: 27.5
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Baxter State lightweight parka
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> *$36 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren dark bottle green wide wale corduroys
> 38 x 30
> Flat front, no cuff
> *
> $22 conus*


----------



## voiceofsticks

*I'm new here...*

Hi folks,

I'm new to the board here and I'm not quite sure how this thread works. I AM having a blast looking at all of the fun offerings though. I'm going to post my needs and I'd love to hear from anyone that can help me out. If I'm posting this in the wrong place, please pass on some directions.

I'm looking for...

Blazers (plain NAVY and some sort of BROWN - a plaid or herringbone would be great too). Chest 22", Shoulders 19", BoC around 29.5". Looking for as trad as possible, but some darting and structure would be fine. I'd love a BB 3/2 sack blazer but I suppose lots of people are looking for those :icon_smile_big:. My size just hasn't poppped up on eBay yet.
Charcoal slacks. 34/35 waist, plain front, cuffs and no cuffs welcome.

PM me if you have anything close to this, thanks!


----------



## M. Charles

$61.26 LL Bean store credit. Asking $49 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## jt2gt

All of these are items that did not work out for me and have been worn 1-2 times (for sizing purposes mostly). I have great feedback and ready to deal...so make an offer. Thanks...JT
Great looking RL brown herringbone tweed. Thick and warm. Slim Fit 40

Shoulders: 18.25"
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 25"+2" folded under
BOC: 30.5"
Vents: 1
Details: suede elbow patches, leather football buttons, throat latch, buttoning patch pockets, quarter-lined and half-canvassed

$120 Shipped CONUS OBO

CountrySquire Brown herringbone tweed. Unmarked Size. Medium fit 
100% Pure Virgin Wool.

Chest 21 
Shoulder 17.5 
Arm 25.5 
Length 30

$40 Shipped CONUS OBO

Great looking navy Oak Street Penny. Size 8. Fit like an 8 wide or 8.5. I am an 8 in Alden Barrie and they fit a bit wide on me. I hit them with a little Saphir Reno and they look great. With Box

$100 Shipped CONUS OBO

Epaulet Navy Boat Shoes. Navy Chamois which is a great tough waxy leather. Size 8.5. This leather is great. Fits true to size 8.5. Looks and wears nicely. Pretty high end and little wear. Comes with Box 
$135 Shipped CONUS OBO

Make offers and Will discount for multiple items. Thanks...JT


----------



## wacolo

Same as before. Each lot is $25 shipped CONUS. All are button on, and none are elastic. All have been worn but are in good wearable condition. Thanks!

LOT 1 Unmarked, Unmarked, Trafalgar, Made in USA, Made in England


Lot 2 Unmarked, Made in England, Made in England, Made in England, Made in England


Lot 3 Polo, Torino, Unmarked, Cole Haan USA, Unmarked


Lot 4 CAS Germany, Trafalgar, Made in England, Unmarked, Trafalgar


Lot 5 Perry Ellis, Nautica, Unmarked, Unmarked, Trafalgar


Lot 6 CAS Germany, Unmarked, Coach, CAS Germany, Made in England


Lot 7 Trafalgar, Made in England, Made in England, Made in England, Unmarked


----------



## Trevor

BB Makers OCBD
- White/Dark Blue Stripe 
- 15.5-33
- Must Iron
- Made in USA

Collar measures 15-1/8 to 15-1/4 depending on how much you stretch it (this is to the inside of the hole where it would be at its smallest/tightest). Sleeves still seem to be around a 33.

I think this is an older shirt based on the "Makers" on the label. It's not baggy (on me anyways), i would think it would be along the lines of a regular or slim fit.

It is gently used, nothing really stands out (no rips, holes, big stains, ect). There is a name above the label on the inside, and one of the front buttons has a very small chip.

$22 Shipped Conus (Priority with Tracking)


----------



## Trevor

BB Anchor Tie
All Silk, Woven in England
Burgandy/Maroon with Gold Anchors

3-1/8 Width, 55" Length

Good used condition. It looks as if it has been dry cleaned before and there pressing was a little off. It probably used to be 3-1/4....

BB Tag is coming off a little, but still attached. Some of the thread holding the tie together on the back is a little loose.

I dont really know how to describe this (see the 3rd picture). The way that the fabric is made... there is some extra material behind the anchors running diagonally. I guess after it was dry cleaned... you can kinda see diagonal stripes on the front from the pressing.

$10 + Shipping ($3 or $6 depending on what you prefer)


----------



## Trevor

Canali Tie - White, Light Blue Check, Dark Blue/Pink Accents

3-3/4 Width, 58" Length. Has a good heft to it. 100% Silk, Made in Italy

Great used condition.

$17 + Ship ($3 or $6 depending on what you prefer)


----------



## yorkio

Old Tartan said:


> Going through the closets and have a selection of items here that I thought the forum would be interested in - clothing that we wore back in the day and that seems to fit the 'trad' bill or whatever it is (we didn't have a name for it then, although these were all pieces that made the look we had in the ivy league and, later (but still youthful), in business).


Sent you a message about those khakis, Old Tartan.


----------



## Old Tartan

yorkio said:


> Sent you a message about those khakis, Old Tartan.


Hope you enjoy them well, yorkio.

I am still learning the forum rules and etiquette and am not sure how much time I should wait before posting an update, but a few pieces are still available including the herringbone trousers, and apologies for not including more measurements: the inseam is approx 30" the outseam is approx 42" and there is a 12" rise.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three shirts tonight...
> 
> JPress short sleeve sport shirt w/red stripe. Button flap chest pocket.
> Measures 16 neck; 24 pit to pit
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy unistripe must iron ocbd
> 16.5 x 33
> Made in USA
> Excellent condition--little wear
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton University Store blue unistripe ocbd
> Cotton/Poly Blend
> Like new condition
> 17 x 34/5
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a beauty that escaped my recent purges. Brooks Brothers brown herringbone shadow stripe sack suit in the long-gone 40 ML size. If the jacket had any potential to fit me I would keep it, but it doesn't and it never will, even if I lose 30 pounds. What's annoying is the pants fit. Oh well.

Anyhoo, chest is 20.5 x 2 = 41; sleeves are both 23.5; length from bottom of collar 31.25; shoulder 17.5.
Pants are 18.5 x2 = 37, looks like everything that could be let out from the original 35 was. Inseam 28.5, cuffs 1.75.

Partially lined jacket; pants are unlined. Two buttons on sleeve cuffs. Fabric is somewhere between brown and grey, more on the brown side. Shots are in incandescent light, with without flash, except last two of cuff and fabric, shot in daylight and adjusted to give you a better idea. So on an overcast day the suit will look more greyish brown, and inside it will look browner. 

Fabric is substantial. This is a cold-weather suit.

I have looked this over carefully and see no flaws other than the roll of the lapel, which could use a good steaming or pressing. Other than that it's ready to go.

$85 shipped CONUS or reasonable offer.


----------



## Barnavelt

I would like to take a moment to sing the praises of Dr. Livingston, from whom I did just receive a beautiful assortment of thoughtfully packaged neckties. Truly a pleasure to deal with such a gentleman.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Luxurious 90% wool and 10% cashmere Chesterfield coat in a beautiful herringbone pattern. This is a timeless staple that every man should own. It has a velvet collar, peak lapels, ticket pocket and breast pocket. This is very nice. It was bought new last year from Lord & Taylor for $300. It is in very good condition. It is meant to be worn over a sweater or suit jacket/blazer/sport jacket.

MEASUREMENTS (tagged 40-short)
Length (from base of collar): 35 1/2"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 23"

SHIPPING (Priority Mail) within the United States is complimentary. Please send me a private message if you want this.


----------



## yorkio

Old Tartan said:


> Hope you enjoy them well, yorkio.


Thanks, OT - very much looking forward to trying my first pair of Bills, not to mention those surplus khakis.


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> BB Anchor Tie
> All Silk, Woven in England
> Burgandy/Maroon with Gold Anchors
> 
> 3-1/8 Width, 55" Length
> 
> Good used condition. It looks as if it has been dry cleaned before and there pressing was a little off. It probably used to be 3-1/4....
> 
> BB Tag is coming off a little, but still attached. Some of the thread holding the tie together on the back is a little loose.
> 
> I dont really know how to describe this (see the 3rd picture). The way that the fabric is made... there is some extra material behind the anchors running diagonally. I guess after it was dry cleaned... you can kinda see diagonal stripes on the front from the pressing.
> 
> $10 + Shipping ($3 or $6 depending on what you prefer)


SOLD. Thanks


----------



## Kreiger

Florsheim's are sold. Take $5 off the others, now $30 for the loafers, and $60 for the LWB.



Kreiger said:


> *Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/
> 
> Asking $35 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *Florsheim "The Florsheim Shoe" Wingtip Bals*
> 
> 10.5 D, welted leather sole, rubber heel. Very light wear.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/florsheim1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/florsheim2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/florsheim3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/florsheim4.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/87/florsheim5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/florsheim6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/florsheim7.jpg/
> 
> Asking $50 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/
> 
> Asking $65 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## drlivingston

Getting rid of a few pairs of AE shoes. Each pair is only $35 shipped.
1) Marlow-------size 11-1/2A










2) Lawrence-----size 12E










3) Park Avenue---------size 11C (there is a small wear spot on one of the soles. It does not go all the way through. The shoe is still wearable. The uppers are in great shape. With a recrafting, these would be as new for a fraction of retail.)










4) Manchester---------size 7B










5) Maxfield--------*SOLD*










6) Ragusa----------size 9-1/2B










7) Newcastle---------*SOLD*










8) Sanford-----------size 11C


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> BB Makers OCBD
> - White/Dark Blue Stripe
> - 15.5-33
> - Must Iron
> - Made in USA
> 
> Collar measures 15-1/8 to 15-1/4 depending on how much you stretch it (this is to the inside of the hole where it would be at its smallest/tightest). Sleeves still seem to be around a 33.
> 
> I think this is an older shirt based on the "Makers" on the label. It's not baggy (on me anyways), i would think it would be along the lines of a regular or slim fit.
> 
> It is gently used, nothing really stands out (no rips, holes, big stains, ect). There is a name above the label on the inside, and one of the front buttons has a very small chip.
> 
> $22 Shipped Conus (Priority with Tracking)


SOLD. Thanks


----------



## mnewb1

Interested in Lot #7, PM me...thanks
Mark



wacolo said:


> Same as before. Each lot is $25 shipped CONUS. All are button on, and none are elastic. All have been worn but are in good wearable condition. Thanks!
> 
> LOT 1 Unmarked, Unmarked, Trafalgar, Made in USA, Made in England
> 
> Lot 2 Unmarked, Made in England, Made in England, Made in England, Made in England
> 
> Lot 3 Polo, Torino, Unmarked, Cole Haan USA, Unmarked
> 
> Lot 4 CAS Germany, Trafalgar, Made in England, Unmarked, Trafalgar
> 
> Lot 5 Perry Ellis, Nautica, Unmarked, Unmarked, Trafalgar
> 
> Lot 6 CAS Germany, Unmarked, Coach, CAS Germany, Made in England
> 
> Lot 7 Trafalgar, Made in England, Made in England, Made in England, Unmarked


----------



## Pink and Green

Anyone have a 40R black, warm Chesterfield they need to get rid of? Needs to be nice and neat, I am officiating some funerals this winter, and the gravesides are rather chilly. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Barnavelt

I have two nice items up for sale. Please PM me with any interest and I always am open to trades as I most likely will spend all my proceeds on clothing anyway..

"Original Iceland" sweater, made in Sweden of 100% lambswool. Really striking colorway with burnt orange and forest green in what is perhaps a traditional Scandinavian pattern. This sweater is in great shape with minor pilling at the pit areas on both sides. No issues and ready to go. Measurements laid flat are:

Width; 20 inches
Neck Opening; 8 inches
Sleeve Length; 29.5 inches from center of collar to cuff (18 from shoulder to cuff)
Shoulder Width; 22 inches
Length from collar back to bottom hem; 25 inches

*I did get a question regarding this sweater and the apparent short sleeve length. The sweater fits with the sleeve seams down the outside of the shoulder due to the unique cut. When worn, measurement from the natural shoulder to the cuff is about 23 inches.*

Asking $25 CONUS





Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" 2 button navy blazer, made in Canada of 100% Loro Piana wool. Attractive traditional blazer, darted front but not severely so. Single vent, full lining, brass buttons with the BB logo. I see no issues with this lovely blazer, and the Loro Piana wool, which I had heretofore not had the pleasure of experiencing, has an incredible hand that drapes in an extremely flattering way.

Labelled a 43L

Pit to Pit width; 23 inches
Waist at 2nd button; 22 inches
Sleeves; 26 inches
Shoulder; 20 inches
Length; 33 inches

Asking $50 CONUS


----------



## Bernie Zack

Had great luck with recent purchases here. Hoping to find another polo ralph lauren short sleeve plaid shirt, size large, classic fit. I'm looking for something with reds and oranges. Thanks.


----------



## Bernie Zack

I'm looking for a short sleeve Polo Ralph Lauren madras shirt, classic fit, size Large (17). Hoping to find one with reds/oranges. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

Bernie Zack said:


> Had great luck with recent purchases here. Hoping to find another polo ralph lauren short sleeve plaid shirt, size large, classic fit. I'm looking for something with reds and oranges. Thanks.


Are you looking for a Madras plaid?


----------



## catside

For Big Boys, Trad BB Blazer:
Loro Piana wool, 3/2 sack, patch pockets, US made
Size 54 
Asking $54 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a LOT of tradly DRESS, FORMAL, and NOW CASUAL shirts to pass on today!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) *Brooks Bros. straight collar. 15.5-35.* White. Made in USA; excellent condition. SOLD

*2) Brooks Brothers. Button down. Checked. 15.5-34. *Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

3) *Brooks Brothers 15.5-36*. Pale blue. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

4) *Brooks Brothers. 15.5-36. *Pale blue. Button down. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

5) *Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel". 16-Long Sleeve. *8-/20 cotton/wool. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! In excellent condition. Asking $20.

 

6) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

7) *Brooks Brothers. 16-34. Slim fit.* Spread collar. White. Excellent condition. SOLD

*8) Vintage Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. 15.5-32.* OCBD. Beautiful collar! White. Very Good condition. SOLD

*9) Brooks Brothers. Size L. *Blue gingham. BD. Excellent condition. SOLD

*10) Brooks Brothers 15-33. *Slim fit. Pale red stripe. Excellent condition. SOLD

11) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

*12) Fabio Inghirami. 16.5. *Made in Italy. Some minor shine to the collar from pressing. SOLD

13) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

*14) Brooks Brothers check. XXL*. BD. Woven in Italy. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.



*15) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

*16) Gitman Brothers. Chambray colour. Straight collar. 15.5-34.* Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

17) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

18) *Brooks Brothers. 16-34*. French cuffs, straight collar. Some brown marks on the cuffs, which might or might not come out--hence just $7, or cost of shipping only. SOLD

19) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

*20) BB short-sleeve button down.* Beautiful pale pink! Size 16. This does have a tiny pinhead mark on the front, as shown, hence asking just $7

 

*21) Land's End short sleeve plaid shirt. *Size M. (15 - 15.5) SOLD

*22) Ben Silver blue checked shirt. *Lighter weight cloth than (5), but still beautiful! Size 17.5-34. SOLD

*23) J. Press blue and white striped shirt*. A trad. classic! Size 17-35. SOLD

*24) Brooks Bros. blue OCBD. *Made in USA. SOLD

25) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $9

  

26) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $8

  

*27) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*28) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*29) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*30) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*31) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

32)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

*FORMAL SHIRTS*








*Please note that all have French cuffs!
​
*1) Blacker. Pleated front, wing collar. Excellent condition. 15.5-34/35. $12, or offer.

 

2) Paul Frederick. Straight collar, pleated front. Very Good condition. $10.

 

3) Brooks Brothers. 16-35. Straight collar, pleated front. MADE IN THE USA. Very good/Excellent condition. This shirt requires studs. $15, or offer.

 

4) Monte Carlo. 16-16.5. Wing collar, pleated front with concealed placket. Excellent condition. $8 or offer.

 

5) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-34. Straight collar, pleated front. Made in the USA. This requires studs. Small mark on front (pen?) which might or might not come out, hence just $10, or offer.

 

6) Brooks Brothers 15.5 -36. Straight collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Made in USA. Excellent, apart from some yellowing in inside of colar, hence just $14.

 

7) Brooks Brothers. 15.5-35. Wing collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Yellowing on collar, hence just $10, or offer.

 

8) Brooks Brothers 14.5-32. Wing collar, pleated front. Heavily starched, and in excellent condition! Requires studs. Asking just $18.

 

*CASUAL SHIRTS*​

1) *Size M LL Bean checked shirt. *Old-school script label. Beautifully soft! Excellent condition. SOLD

2) *XL Woolrich shirt jacket*. Made in the USA. A trad. cold-weather classic! Excellent condition. Asking just $20. Chest: 27, Sleeve from shoulder: 26 1/5, Length (BOC): 33.

  

3) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $12.

 

4) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $12.

 

5) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.
 

6) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $15.



7) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $14.

 

8) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. *Size L, Tall. Very Good condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2; sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

9) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. Size L, Tall. *Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

10) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $15.

  

11) *Pendleton shirt jacket. *Made in the USA. This has elbow patches! A very coool shirt. Size M. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c. 31. SOLD


----------



## AdamsSutherland

BB White and Blue 17-36 Trad fit OCBD's Sold Pending Payment. 
Still have a BB 16.5/36 Blue OCBD for $40 shipped.


----------



## catside

If it wasn't for the hunt, I would stop thrifting and buy everything from TweedyDon. Definitely cheaper that way. :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

I have a number of items of tradly interest for sale over in the SALES forum, including jackets by Brooks and Southwick, a BB polo coat, a J Crew duffle coat, and a vintage LL Bean shirt jacket. Click on the thumbnail to go to the listing page.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!*

*I'm helping another member clear out his overflowing closet, and so I have series of very, very nice trad. suits to pass on today, at very appealing prices! These have all been very well cared for, are staple colors, and in desirable sizes--so grab them while you can!

FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS ON EVERYTHING, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) Brooks Brothers "Brookease" 3/2 sack*

A lovely suit is that wardrobe staple, solid gray. This is a classic 3/2 sack, with three button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA. This suit is in excellent condition, except that the trousers ahve two very, very small holes, in the places shown. These would be easy fixes for even a decent dry-cleaner tailor, but because of these this is

*only $30, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, and measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 301/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1 1/2)










      

*2) Huntington Poplin 3/2 sack Suit*

This is lovely! Dark navy, 3/2 sack, with lower patch pockets, lapped seams along the sleeves and down the back, a single center hook vent, two button cuffs, pleated and cuffed trousers--and Made in the USA! It is fully lined. This is also half-canvassed, and in absolutely excellent condition. This is a really, really beautiful summer suit, and a steal

*at just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Double-Breasted Peak Lapelled Burberry Glen Plaid suit! Claimed!*

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*5) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*6) WONDERFUL Pinstriped Southwick 3/2 sack suit
*
This is wonderful! A classic dark charcoal with subtle gray and cream pinstriping, this beautiful suit is a wardrobe staple. It is Made in the USA, half-canvassed, half-lined, and features classic two button cuffs and a center vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in absolutely *excellent* condition, and a terrific steal

*at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 (+1 1/2) with 1 3/4 cuff.










   

*7) Fully Canvassed Corbin grey pinstripe 3/2 sack!*

Lovely! Fully canvassed and half-lined, this beautiful 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll, a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a lovely staple grey suit with subtle pinstriping. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It is in excellent condition!, although it does have a small flaw in the weave on one sleeve, as show.

*Asking just $70, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+3)










    

*8) Lovely and unusual custom suit--with surgeon's cuffs! Claimed!*

*9) TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in grey with pinstriping.*

Another trad. classic--a 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers "346" line--the OLD SCHOOL version, not the new outlet version! This lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined, with two button cuffs, a center vent, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1),with 1 1/2 cuffs.










  

*10) TRAD GRAIL! GORGEOUS J. Press flannel 3/2 sack suit!*

This is absolutely stunning, and if it could be tailored to my size it wouldn't be here. Cut from a wonderful heavier mid-weight flannel this is a classic navy 3/2 sack suit by J. Press. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, J. Press' signature lining, a single center hook vent. It was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $85, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1.2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2)










    

*11) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*12) Brooks Brothers Makers Brown 3/2 sack suit.*

This is very, very nice indeed--and if you don't have a brown suit in your wardrobe yet, why not? A lovely 3/2 sack in a flannel-esque cloth, this was custom made in 1994. It has the classic two-button cuffs, a single center vent, a lovely lapel roll, and a half-lining. The brown colourway is wonderful--rich and earthy, with the very hint of damson in its depths. No "farmer brown" suit here! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition, although it is slightly rumpled from shipping to me.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 29, with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## catside

54 BB blazer is spoken for.

These two XXL Orvis shirts are in great shape with cleaners tags and $35 shipped:

Allen Edmonds Glagow 10 E. $45 shipped. Heels and sole need no work:


----------



## Bernie Zack

drlivingston said:


> Are you looking for a Madras plaid?


Absolutely!


----------



## Bernie Zack

drlivingston said:


> Are you looking for a Madras plaid?


Absolutely!


----------



## Patrick06790

What size? I probably have something.


Bernie Zack said:


> Absolutely!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I always enjoy unpacking my seasonal clothes to discover something I bought out of season or at an end of season sale that I never had a chance to wear. It allows to to experience that new purchase buzz all over again.

Which is my clumsy way of saying "even though it's freezing outside I have a bunch of summer stuff for sale."
Some of it is my own, which I culled when putting summer clothes away, and some thrift finds that I never got around to posting at the appropriate time (this was a gauntlet of a semester).

Also, if anyone is interested: I have a couple pairs of Rugby University Chinos, 32x34 New with tags in regular and British khaki (the fit was just too slim for me). asking $45 shipped a pair, which I think is better than the current sale price, though with a liquidation coming soon I may be soon out of luck.

Polo Madras Shorts
Flat front, size 32, buckle back
asking $30 shipped or offer

Saks Linen Shorts
all linen, Hong Kong, size 34, double pleats
I though these were cool and safari looking, but that also may have made me look like a doffus.
asking $15 shipped or offer

tag:

JM Hollander Indian Madras Shirt
tagged a large 23" pit to pit
I have too many Madras shirts and there's no sense keeping this and waiting to have it slimmed down
Bought from WGP here last year (I searched my paypal records to see how much I paid and was dismayed by how much I'd bought from him over the years, I don;t even want to think about what I've sent someone like Tweedydon)
asking $14 or offer

Lands End Madras Shorts
a thrifted recent pair in great condition, size 35, flat front with a cool spilt, almost mini-fishtail wasitband
asking $20 shipped or offer

Corbin Silk Linen Blend Sporcoat
22" across the chest, 18" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem downthe back
two button darted, very slubby
asking $20 shipped or offer

Untagged "made in Indian" Madras shirt, seems to be a large, 23" across the chest, double chest pocket, short sleeved
asking $10 shipped or offer


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS on jackets--including a BRAND NEW Harris tweed from Josef Borg, Princeton tailor!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL and STRIKING Plaid Tweed!*

This is terrific! Cut from a wonderfully striking and beautiful plaid tweed, this is a perfect Fall and Winter tweed, which would be absolutely wonderful with khakis, cords, or grey flannels! The colourway is just terrific--a slate-grey background with a bold cream overcheck, a bold burnt orange overcheck, and also subtle overhecks in pale lichen blue and green. Wonderful! It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and features elbow patches (which are original to it) in a lovely slate grey, which complement perfectly the slate-grey base colouring. It has a single center vent, is subtley darted, and features four cuff buttons. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 37R, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4








    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--Made in the USA!
*
This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed! Cut from a lovely heathery mossgreen, lichen blue, and slategrey herringbone, this features the classic and subtle vertical Harris striping in brown and new-bark tan. This is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features a single vent. It also has classic metal-shanked football buttons, that are the perfect complement to Harris tweed. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.*

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2








     

*3) Lovely, classic, brown herringbone tweed! Made in Canada.*

This is a very, very nice tweed! Cut from classic brown herringbone, this features a very subtle blue vertical stripe throughout, that can be hardly seen except of close inspection. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two buttn front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition. And I'm asking

*just $19, for a half-canvassed tweed--or offer!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*4) STUNNING Nick Hilton Wool and Cashmere Made in Italy herringbone jacket!*

My pictures come nowhere close to capturing the true beauty of this jacket!

This is STUNNING! Cut from a beautiful cloth (95% wool, 5% cashmere) with a superb hand and drape, the colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a classic light brown herringbone with a perfectly complementary overcheck of subtle cornflower blue. Beautiful! The jacket is also half-canvassed, and fully lined in a wheatgold lining that brings out the cornflower overcheck perfectly, as well as blending with the herringbone. It is subtle darted, has a two button closure, and four button cuffs. It was made in Italy for Nick Hilton, whose jackets have recently been receiving widespread praise. And this shows why! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 41, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

















  
   

*5) BEAUTIFUL Thos. David CamelHair Glen Plaid with overcheck*

This is an absolutely lovely jacket! Cut from 100% Camel Hair, this is lovely and soft with a terrific hand and drape. The colourway is also lovely--a cream base, a chestnut brown glen plaid, and a Royal Blue overcheck. This is beautiful, and my pictures don't do it justice at all--the colours are much, much richer than shown here. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed with a single rear vent. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2

















    

*6) NWOT STUNNING Harris Tweed Jackets! c.44R. From the closing sale of Josef Borg, Princeton Tailor!*

These jackets are both NEW, UNWORN, and have a SUPERB provenance--they are from the stock of the recently-close Princeton tailor Josef Borg, by way of Landau's of Princeton, which received Borg's remaining stock.

These jackets are thus completely new; it is possible that they have not even been tried on. Both have all of their original basting on all pockets, as well as on the rear vents. They both have their original sets of spare buttons; one chest button and one cuff button. This is thus a rare chance to acquire a new Harris Tweed at a substantial savings!

In addition to being new, these tweeds are simply gorgeous; my pictures come nowhere close to doing them justice.They are both cut from an absolutely stunning midweight Harris tweed in classic herringbone, here, the herringbone is a beautiful and complex weave of lichens and moss greens--easily my favourite herringbone colourway! In addition to this the jackets both have windownpane checks in subtle mustard, russet, and sky blue. This tweed is splendid, and even if these weren't completely new they'd fetch around $95 to $115 used.... and my used prices tend to be on the very low side!

As well as being cut from a gorgeous Harris Tweed the jackets are beautifully tailored. They are both half-canvassed, have twin rear vents, and feature the classic chestnut coloured football style buttons that go so perfectly with Harris. They are both subtly darted, and feature flapped pockets and two button fronts. They are both fully lined.

These are, again, NEW, and so are in mint condition.

*Please note--one of the jackets has had its interior labels removed, but the other has not. *

Asking: These are, again, new jackets, cut from beautiful tweed, with full provenance. As such, the remaining jacket is an absolute steal at just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS each. Offers are welcome--but you won't be finding nicer tweeds at this price anywhere!

*Measurements:

Tagged 44R. *

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2








*Jacket 1:*

SOLD

      

*Jacket 2:*

     



*
7) VERY SMALL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed*

There's been some discussion on AAAC's Trad Forum about how difficult it is becoming to find Harris Tweed in the classic cream and grey herringbone colourway and patterning--so I'm pleased to be able to offer this classic wardrobe staple here!

That this is a classic Harris, however, doesn't confer Grail status on this jacket--its size does. This is a very small (but perfectly formed!) Harris Tweed, ideal for a small chap.

This jacket is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a centre vent. It features the classic football buttons that are perfect with Harris, and these are a beautiful, rich, glossy chestnut brown. It has a contemporary two button closure, and three button cuffs. It also features one of the more unsual Harris Tweed labels; the small rectangle, rather than the large square. Naturally, the Orb is present! It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a beautiful, classic, standard Harris Tweed--in miniature! A Grail indeed.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 17 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30










  

*8) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $24, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*9) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack i sa trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $18, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2










   

*10) CLASSIC TRAD 3/2 sack blazer in green*

A trad. icon! This wonderful 3/2 sack green blazer has patch pockets, is half-canvassed and has a single centre vent. The crested buttons are likely brass, and have a lovely heft to them. This is half-lined, has a lovely lapel roll, and is made in the USA. It's in absolutely *excellent* condition!

*Asking just $30 or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

*NB: My pictures are terrible!*










    

*11) Gieves & Hawkes "Bespoke" wool and silk jacket. c.42R.*

This is something of an oddity! It was certainly made by Gieves & Hawkes, but I'm not convinced that it was actually bespoke, since it lacks a client name and is also tagged a 42R on the original interior G&H tag. perhaps "Bespoke" was a rather misleading name for one of G&H's MTM or OTR lines of clothing?

In any case, this is a very nice jacket indeed, with a versatile colourway (pearl grey, with a subtle overcheck of blue and chestnut) and a very nicely textured hand--as one would expect, since it is cut from cloth that is a blend of silk (70) and wool (30)... and so has all of the identifying small nubs and pulls that is typical for this blend! it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30


----------



## Sully

Holland and Holland corduroy pants.
36 X 31 $30 Shipped CONUS


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy,
I tried to send you a private message but your box would not accept it because the box is full.

I tried to send you a private message about an hour ago but I guess it didn't go through.

I would like the one remaining unworn Harris. 
*6) NWOT STUNNING Harris Tweed Jackets! c.44R. From the closing sale of Josef Borg, Princeton Tailor!*

Message me and we'll settle up.

Best regards,


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Vintage BB Brooksgate Chamois Shirt
I'm a sucker for old BB, and Brooksgate is my favorite.
The fit is usually slimmer than standard BB.
This is a large, with one flapped chest pocket and a locker loop
it's worn nice and soft, as a Chamois shirt should be, though the color is far less bright than appears in the pictures
asking $12 or offer

Polo Tie
rough, very slubby silk, one downside: it's almost 4" wide asking $10

J.Press tie
asking $12 or offer

Autographed! Bills 15th Anniversary Khakis
I saw these and just had to pick them up
M1P in British Khaki, "vintage 10oz twills"
tagged a size 40, but the waist has been let out (and it faintly shows- I'd reccomend have them taken back in)
waist now meassures 21.5" laid flat with a 29.5" inseam and no cuffs
Autographed by Bill Thomas, founder of Bills Khakis
asking $30 shipped or offer

LL Bean Sweater Vest
Large, 22.5 across the chest
all Lambswool, made in the USA
$25 shipped or offer

Polo Fair Isle Vest
Large 22" across the chest all wool
asking $35 shipped or offer

Polo Curham Spread Collar Shirt
I really like Polos Spread collar shirt (though I prefer the Estate to the Curham)
this is a mild spread in a pinpoint oxford cloth, 15.5x34/35 with a chest pocket and no logo
asking $15 shipped or offer

Old Lands End Made in the USA Rugby ****
size large asking $10 shipped or offer

Recent Polo 5 pocket wide wale cords
flat front, nice dark brown 38 x 30
asking $20 shipped or offer

Sack Jacket from Peter's of Chagrin Falls
I think this is a very old exchange pickup of mine, I never got around to getting it taken in and it was always too short.
I estimate it'd be good for someone who's more of a 38 or 40 R, as I usually need close to an long.
From Peter's of Chagrin Falls (home to America's greatest living recluse cartoonist).
3/2 sack center vent, made in the USA of some very soft material
The one drawback is that there is some pretty ad, wispy piling, but it's nothing that some time with a steady hand and a razor couldn't fix, because of this asking $20 shipped or offer
20.5" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back

here's what I mean by the piling:


----------



## wfhoehn

As the one who purchased its mate, let me assure you that this is a lovely jacket.



127.72 MHz said:


> Tweedy,
> I tried to send you a private message but your box would not accept it because the box is full.
> 
> I tried to send you a private message about an hour ago but I guess it didn't go through.
> 
> I would like the one remaining unworn Harris.
> *6) NWOT STUNNING Harris Tweed Jackets! c.44R. From the closing sale of Josef Borg, Princeton Tailor!*
> 
> Message me and we'll settle up.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ I'm sure he'll get back to me. I've purchased many items from him and his descriptions are always on the money.

It's good to know you like it's mate. I actually have a brand new Harris label that I can have sewn in,....

Best regards.


----------



## TweedyDon

My apologies for letting my Inbox fill up--I simply wasn't paying enough attention! 

It's now cleared out, and the deluge may begin!


----------



## Barnavelt

Barnavelt said:


> I came across this pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings a couple days ago and, although they are a beautiful pair of shoes, they are too large for me so onto the exchange they go.
> 
> Size is indicated as 12D. I would happily provide additional measurements as needed. Soles and heels are originals with the V-cleat and 5 nail pattern. Brown pebbled grain uppers are characteristically in very good shape with a few scuffs here and there that could be buffed out. Insoles have very faint traces of the Imperial stamp. Width at the widest part of the sole is 4 and 3/4 inches. Length of the sole is 13 inches.


Shoes are SOLD thank you very much.


----------



## Trevor

Rooster Tie
All Lambswool
Woven in Scotland
3"W x 55"L

Great Used Shape

$10 Shipped Conus ($11 w/ Tracking)


----------



## Trevor

Christmas Tie

Pintail - Made in USA
100% Polyester
3-1/4" W x 56" L

Good Used Shape. There is some soiling on the white back material.

$7 Shipped Conus ($8 w/ Tracking)


----------



## Trevor

Another Christmas Tie

Paul Fredrick
100% Italian Silk - Hand Tailored in USA
4" W X 57" L

Good Used Condition. It is a little wrinkled and a small soil spot on the backside.

$16 Shipped Conus ($17 w/ Tracking)


----------



## Trevor

Lands End Light Yellow Shirt
No Iron Pinpoint Oxford
15.5-34
Made in China

Great Used Condition.

$14 Shipped Conus ($15 w/Tracking)


----------



## Trevor

Brooks Brothers Plain Front Corduroy Pants
New with Tags
Size 31 - Unhemmed
Dark Blue Wide Wale
Made in USA

There are some wrinkles in them from being folded.

$50 Shipped (Priority with Tracking)


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. Why can't those be 33s?


----------



## Trevor

CMDC said:


> ^Nice. Why can't those be 33s?


Why cant they be 34's, i would keep them! I tried them on, but they won't button lmao.... they are extreme slim fit on me. They are soooo soft.


----------



## Trevor

Harrods of Peel
Harrods of de la rue peel Montreal

Harris Tweed
Darted
Single Vent
Faux Leather Buttons
Fully Lined

P2P - 23
Waist - 22
Shoulder - 19
Sleeve - 24.5 (+1-1/4)
Length - 31
Lapels - 3" at widest point

Good Used Condition (don't see any stains, rips, tears, holes, ect). The lining is discolored some, and the stitching right above the vent is coming undone (in the lining).

$25 + Shipping


----------



## Kreiger

*Shoes, Sportcoat, Outerwear*

*Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*

Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dexter1h.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/

Asking $30 including CONUS shipping.

*
Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*

Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/

Asking $60 including CONUS shipping.

*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with Colored Fleck*

By Brooks Brothers. Two button, center vent. Made in USA.
Shoulder: 17.5"
P2P: 20.75"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length: 31"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tweed1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/tweed4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tweed2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tweed3.jpg/

Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

*Woolrich Shirt Jacket*

Charcoal gray. Made in USA.
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 36" (measured like a shirt)
Length: 31"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/shirtjacket1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/shirtjacket2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/shirtjacket3.jpg/ 

Asking $30 including CONUS shipping.

*US Mil-Spec Peacoat*

Made in USA. Tagged 38, see measurements. Lining is a dark navy/black, not blue.
Shoulder: 18"
P2P: 20"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length: 32.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/peacoat2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/peacoat1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/peacoat3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/peacoat4.jpg/

Asking $45 shipped CONUS.

All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## brantley11

Gentlemen, I am posting because I recently and not so recently purchased items from y'all on here. I wanted to make a PSA, sort of, because of my truck being stolen and not having full insurance coverage I am having to purchase a replacement. I will be going through my closet pretty soon to make some extra cash to put toward the purchase of a replacement--some of the items I may have purchased on here. I will need to get maximum value so I will be listing some items on eBay. Some items will not have been from members on here, but others may be--I wanted to give a heads up in case someone saw an item they sold me on eBay; wanted to let everyone know that I was not taking advantage of the pricing on here, but needed to thin the closet to make money for more important things.


----------



## Trevor

Select Editions - Expressly for Carlton Mens Shops
Crafted in Philadelphia

Darted
Double Vent
Fully Lined

P2P - 21.5
Waist - 20.5
Shoulder - 17.5
Sleeve - 25 (+1)
Length - 30-1/4
Lapels - 3-3/4" at widest point

Good Used Condition (don't see any stains, rips, tears, holes, ect). It is wrinkled in some area's.

$18 + Shipping


----------



## TweedyDon

*Old School LL Bean Goose Down Jacket!*

This is fantastic! Light and extremely warm as you'd expect from Bean, this dates from the Script label days, when Bean was making serious outdoor gear. This jacket has a quilted interior, a corduroy collar, a heavy duty zipper, knit cuffs, two deep front flapped pockets, and two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in very, very warm and comfortable material--brushed duck?--and are also very very deep. It has an interior pocket, and an interior waist drawstring for shaping and fit.

It does have some small black marks on the back, as shown, and so is overall in Very Good condition.

If I didn't have too many coats already--including a Filson double Mackinaw!--I'd keep this!

*Asking just $45, shipped in CONUS, or offer. 

Size L; this could work for a 40 or 42, depending on how you layer--maybe even a 38.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c. 38, measured as a shirt.
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*FORMALWEAR! 38- 44: Tuxedos from Vintage 1958 to NEW WITH TAGS Blackwatch Shawl collar!*

I have some absolutely wonderful formalwear to pass on today--just in time for the holiday season! Ranging from a vintage 1958 dinner jacket to BRAND NEW WITH TAGS Shawl-collar tuxedo in muted Blackwatch, together with (coming in other posts) a slew of evening shirts, cummerbunds, and a vintage formal bowtie, there's something for everyone here!

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BRAND NEW WITH TAGS Blackwatch Shawl Collar Dinner Jacket/Tuxedo in CASHMERE AND WOOL!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! From the wardrobe of one of the most prominent members of AAAC's Trad Forum, this is simply stunning. Beautifully cut in Blackwatch plaid--THE classic Ivy holiday plaid--this wonderful shawl-collared tuxedo is cut from cloth that's 97% wool, and 3% cashmere, to give it a beautiful drape and a lovely soft hand. This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a fleur-de-lys pattern on the dark lining. It has a single button closure--as is proper--and covered cuff buttons. It has a single vent. It is, of course, is MINT condition, still having all of its original bastings--including the shoulder basting--and all of its original tags, which are all still attached by their original hangtags. This is SUPERB, and you should grab it if it's your size--or could be tailored to it! The quality of this is comparable to that of Brooks' better stuff.

*This originally retailed at $595, so how about $145, boxed, shipped, and insured?

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2










       ​
*2) VERY recent Peak-Collared Tuxedo. *

Another beautiful offering from the wardrobe of the same Trad Forum member who is passing on the Blackwatch! Like the Blackwatch, this is in absolutely excellent condition. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pocket--still basted shut. It has a single button closure. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders inside the waistband. The jacket is darted, and has a single button closure. This is in excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the left-hand lapel which I only noticed when examining this in bright sunlight. This is likely to come out with dry cleaning, but because of it this tuxedo is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4 
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (measured flat): 20 1/4
Inseam; 31 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)










     

* 3) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*4) RECENT Fumagallis Shawl Collar Tuxedo*

Ignore the name this is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a wonderful, classic shawl collar, jetted pockets, singe button closure, and covered buttons. It is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. The trousers are pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2 --just in case you are deformed and need this extra!)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 33 (+ 2 1/4)










     

*5) VINTAGE 1962 Shawl-collar Tuxedo from Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington, DC!*

Raleigh's was one of the Trad bastions of DC, being a high-end family-owned haberdasher's until it was sold in 1984. This tuxedo dates from its heyday, having been cut and built in the USA (where else? RED CHINA?! Not in 1962!) in 1962. It is a beautiful example of tradly formal tailoring; a wonderful, swooping shawl collar, which features a buttonhole for one's boutonniere, jetted pockets, no vent, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed. The trousers are subtly pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is simply terrific, and is unmistakely a 1960s Trad tuxedo--Ralph Lauren would kill for this level of authenticity!

It does have a couple of minor flaws, as shown. There's a very, very small pinprick hole in the bottom right hand corner of the front of the jacket, which I only found on second inspection, in bright light. This would be an easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, or else could be ignored. The lapels have a hint of the start of a fray right at the edge at the bottom. Both give this jacket a wonderful patina, and a hint of tradly insouciance! Overall, then, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.... especially considering its age! Clearly, good clothes really do last if properly cared for.....

Given its provenance, and condition, this is a steal at *just $40, or offer*.

*Tagged a 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/1)










        ​
*6) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $40, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*7) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*8) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $40, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2










    

*9) STUNNING VINTAGE 1958 Shawl Collar tuxedo--utterly Mad Men!*

This is FANTASTIC! Dating from 1958, this could easily have been cut yesterday for Mad Men--it's in stunning condition for its age, and overall excellent condition by any criterion. It has a wonderful shawl collar, flapped pockets, a single button front, and tradly two button cuffs. It is also that rarity--a sack tuxedo. It is fully lined, features a formal slanted interior pocket on the seam--a hallmark of its age!--and has a single vent. Did I mention it is in wonderful condition? It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This was made for Croyden Men's Shop in Trenton, NJ--when Trenton, not Princeton, was where the wealthy of Mercer Co. aspired to live. (Clearly, this is from an age that is long, long, gone...) Croyden had aspirations of becoming a nationally-known but regionally located store, rather like Press, and advertised as a classic men's store in The New Yorker in the 1950s and early 1960s.... the precise era that this is from!

This does have some minor rubbing on the inside of the back of the collar--but this can't be seen from the front and shouldn't be of concern for at least another decade--no fraying yet, just rubbing!

*Given its rarity, beauty, and provenance, this is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 38, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










     

*1) Formal backless vest.*

This is in good, useable condition, although it does have foxing throughout. The mother of pearl (I belieev) buttons are complete, and are alone worth the price asked--which is just $10, shipped!

Length: 18 1/2
Width: 16 1/2

  

*2) Cummerbunds!*

If you don't have your own cummerbund yet, you need to get one... and I have three beauties to pass on today! ALL ARE ADJUSTABLE.

*a) Vintage, likely silk. *Heavy brass buckle; very good quality. very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 34 1/2, including buckle. Asking $18, or offer.

 

*b) Vintage Brooks Brothers; all silk*. Heavy metal buckle. Measures 38". Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $20, or offer. SOLD

*c) Modern. *Unknown maker; unknown material. Elastic adjuster. Measures 39". Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.



*d) McIntyre Tartan; likely silk. *From The Sports Center, Haverford, PA.. Excellent condition; heavy buckle. Size M; measures 36 3/4. Asking $20, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! STUNNING PAUL STUART TWEEDY CASHMERE-BLEND SUIT!*










*Featuring all the Anglophile details you could want!*​
I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this suit certainly qualifies--it's STUNNING! The cloth was woven in Great Britain, and is a blend of cashmere and wool (2% and 98% respectively), giving it a beautiful hand and drape. The colourway and pattering are gorgeous; a very versatile light brown and cream, with alternating bands of miniature herringbone and nailhead that make the cloth very complex, but which are both so subtle that the effect is almost unnoticeable unless you look at the cloth closely.

The cut of the jacket and trousers does the cloth full justice. Featuring peak lapels, the jacket is also blessed with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and four button cuffs. It is very subtly darted, and has a contemporary two button front. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed. All of the interior pockets features very neat button and elastic closures, which is a very nice and useful detail. The trousers have side adjusters and belt loops; they are also cuffed.

The cloth was, as noted, woven in Great Britain; the suit was made in Canada.

It is in absolutely excellent condition, having been barely worn--I have its provenance, and this was worn exceedingly sparingly and with care. The only flaw--if it could even be called that--is that it has four stitches in the lining of the lining of the trousers, used to fix a missed stitch that it came with. I suspect that you might not have noticed this, but I mention it for my benefit more than yours! 

*Asking just $175, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS for this beauty, with lower offers being very welcome.* International inquiries are also welcome, with Priority tracked shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2

Waist laid flat: 17 1/2
Inseam: 32 1/8 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## drlivingston

^^^Now, that's what I call "Grail"!


----------



## Barnavelt

Hey TweedyDon do the trousers on the Paul Stuart have any room to let out?


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE TRAD SUITS!--including Short Sizes! c.38 - 44. Many 3/2 sacks; staple colours! Brooks Bros., H. Freeman, Corbin, Hilton, more!*

*I have several lovely trad. suits to pass on today, from H. Freeman, Brooks Brothers, Hilton, and Corbin! All are in excellent condition, in staple colours, and priced to move!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*2) Brooks Brothers Makers suit. Classic miniature herringbone 3/2 sack.
*
Another absolutely beautiful suit, this is cut as the classic 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers. The cloth is a lovely dark grey miniature herringone with a very, very very subtle vertical russet stripe running throughout. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a single center vent, three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*3) Normal Hilton Dark Grey 3/2 sack*

Another lovely trad. suit! This is from Normal Hilton, and is a lovely 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, has a center vent, three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole on the calf of one of the trosuer legs--this is very hard to find even if you know it's there, but, because of this, I'm asking

*just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist (flat): 20
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     ​
*4) Made in the USA Anderson-Little Almost-Glen Plaid suit*

This is a lovely suit, that would be ideal for a chap starting out--or as an everyday go-to suit! Cut in a contemporary (but NOT fashion forward) style of subtle darting and two button closure, this suit is almost but not a dark grey glen plaid, being a crosshatch pattern with a lovely subtle overchck of dark red and dark blue. If this was a 40L, it wouldn't be here! This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $45, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (flat): 15
Inseam: 29 + 2










    

*Take (5) and (6) and (7) together for $140, shipped in CONUS!*

*5) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

This is beautiful! Cut from a mid-grey glen plaid cloth, this has a subtle blue overcheck that adds an attractive blue tinge to the cloth. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single center vent, half-canvassing, and half-lining. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged a 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4

Waist (flat) 18 1/4
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+3)










    

*6) Brooks Brothers Makers Beautiful Autumnal Brown Glen Plaid 3/2 sack suit*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful and rare autumnal brown glen plaid cloth, this beautiful suit is a 3/2 sack. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, features a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The colourway is also wonderful--a beautiful medley of russets, chestnuts, and barks! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4

Waist (flat): 18
Length: 26 1/4 (+3)










   ​
*7) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*8) SUPERB H. Freeman 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful grey cloth in miniature herringbone, this suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the great Ivy menswear stores, now long gone--this is from H. Freeman of Philadelphia, one of the great trad. clothiers. A beautiful double whammy! This is fully canvassed and half lined, and features three button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist (flat) 18 1/2
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+2 1/2)










     ​
*9) GORGEOUS Slate Blue H. Freeman 3/2.5 suit!*

This is STUNNING! Cut from a BEAUTIFUL slate-blue flannel with a mid-sized pinstripe that is edging towards chalk, but isn't quite there yet, this wonderful suit was cut by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, of THE great menswear makers in the US. It features a beautifully high lapel roll, which is strictly a 3/2.5, but almost, almost a 3 button front, and is, of course, a sack cut. It is FULLY canvassed, and half-lined. It features two button cuffs, and has a single center vent. The trousers are uncuffed, and have a flat front. This is from H. Freeman's Naturalaire line, and so features their very natural shoulder. This is a relaly wonderful suit, and is a steal at just

*$75, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 18 1/4
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/4)










     ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Holiday emblematic!*

*I have several seasonal emblematic ties to pass on today! As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​*








1) Cape Cod Neckwear. Likely poly/silk. Christmas trees! Very good condition. $10.

 

2) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $15.

 

3) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $12.

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Candles and wreaths. Very Good condition. Asking 412.

 

5) The Andover Shop. Santa about to descend down a chimney! Very Good condition. Likely all silk. Rare! $16

 

6) Neiman Marcus; Santa with a "NM" sack! Excellent condition. Poly/silk. Rare! $14.


----------



## brantley11

PSA, see below.




brantley11 said:


> Gentlemen, I am posting because I recently and not so recently purchased items from y'all on here. I wanted to make a PSA, sort of, because of my truck being stolen and not having full insurance coverage I am having to purchase a replacement. I will be going through my closet pretty soon to make some extra cash to put toward the purchase of a replacement--some of the items I may have purchased on here. I will need to get maximum value so I will be listing some items on eBay. Some items will not have been from members on here, but others may be--I wanted to give a heads up in case someone saw an item they sold me on eBay; wanted to let everyone know that I was not taking advantage of the pricing on here, but needed to thin the closet to make money for more important things.


----------



## etown883

*For the smaller trad*

Need to thin the closet to pay for some recent purchases and keep marital bliss.

1) Church's "Whipflex" black wingtips. These are in great condition. Size "80E" which is about an 8.5C or 9C. On Church's 73 last.

$50 shipped obo

Measurements:

Length: 11 5/8"
Width: 3 15/16"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img3249t.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img3252q.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2) Great Brooks Brothers wash and wear blue pin cord suit. Really great suit, 3/4 lined. one small flaw, a small hole on the arm, but I think you could sue this up and, because of the pin cord, it would be hard to notice. Also missing the middle button, easy fix. No size, but about 36 or 37 R.

$60 shipped, obo.

Measurements:
Jacket:
Shoulder: 16 3/4"
Sleeve: 23.5" + 1.5"
Length (BOC): 30"
Chest: 20"
Waist: 18.5"
Pants
Waist: 16" (+2")
Length: 29" (with a 1 3/4 cuff) + 1 1/4"


----------



## Old Tartan

Just a few items still available from last week and in the interest of getting them on their way to new hands, I've dropped the price a bit - and thanks to all who gave the items a nice home; I look forward to seeing them on the What Are You Wearing thread.

Prices include the CONUS shipping that appears to be standard here, and I'll have my girl pack and ship them to you promptly.

Quality Crawford cloth fine chambray long sleeved button down oxford, made in USA, 100% cotton by Ferrell Reed for Adesso, a long-standing Ohio gentleman's shop.

I wondered why, of all items this one did not find a home - I had neglected to list the size! This is a 16 1/2 33 and if you need a chambray shirt and it fits, I suggest giving it a go - you can't beat the feel of chambray, this is a high quality shirt, and the look is spot on.

$22 or offer

















Genuine Levi's 505 Regular Fit denim all-cotton dungarees. W32 L32. They have a nice soft feel - broken in but in excellent condition with nary a blemish - just a bit on the cuffs. $15 or offer

















It occurred to me tonight that some of you younger members may not have yet encountered James Wagenwoord's book, _Personal Style_. You really need to. This was the book to codify and describe the traditional manner of men's dress and clothing, grooming, hair care, diet, exercise, travel, manners, entertaining and so on. I've seen references on here to _The Preppy Handbook_ but that was a humor book, and only truly of interest to the preppy/yuppie set. On the other hand _Personal Style_ was serious and attempted to show and explain just what to do - how to clean your jacket, fold a napkin, order wine, keep and plan your wardrobe, store your clothing, the works. I don't need my copy anymore - it's an original first edition from 1985, hardbound and with the dust jacket. Let me know if you can use it and a ten spot will get it to you.


----------



## hooker4186

Price drops and new items ahoy! Feel free to PM with offers as I'm pretty flexible.

New today, a fantastic H. Freeman and Son sack. 100% lambswool, a grayish color with gray and tan windowpane. Fully line, single vent, 3 roll 2. No tagged size but could work for a 44 I'd wager. In excellent condition, with the exception of a mark on the left sleeve - I believe this could be removed by a competent dry cleaner. Asking *$40*
Chest - 23"
Shoulders - 20"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32"















































Recent Sir Pendleton Plaid Shirt, size XL - nice green and blue with yellow and red checks. Asking *$20*
Measurements:
Chest - 25"
Sleeves - 24"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31"

















Medium Slim Fit Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel - warm yet soft cotton/wool blend, gray, white and black - asking *$20
*Measurements:
Chest - 21"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 29.5"

















Large Viyella of Scotland for John Franks of New Jersey Cotton Wool Blend Flannel Shirt - Red and Black - *SOLD*

Pendleton Country Traditionals Campbell Dress Tartan - a bit of blackwatch with white and gray and black - very nice asking *$20*
Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"

























Vintage? Abercrombie and Fitch tie 100% cotton - green and red plaid - asking $*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
*55" long, 3.5" wide

















100% camelhair jacket from Brooks Brothers in a black and white houndstooth. Excellent condition, single vent two button - *$50>>>NOW $45*

Chest -22.5"
Shoulders - 19"
Sleeve - 24" with about 1" to bring out
Length (BoC) - 30.5"

View attachment 5812
View attachment 5813


















GB Sportelli Shetland Sweater - comfy and fuzzy - tagged a Medium - *$25>>$20*

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19" 
Sleeves - 24"
Length - 26"










Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$17>>>$15*
Measurements:
Shoulders 20.5
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## Sully

Sully said:


> Holland and Holland corduroy pants.


*SOLD!!* Thank you Yorkio. Enjoy


----------



## Sully

Brooks Brothers "Hudson" corduroy pants. 32 X 32 flat front / no cuffs.
$20 Shipped CONUS


----------



## CMDC

A whole bunch of really nice things today. Everything is in excellent condition. No flaws. The thrifts yielded nothing for my closet today, so your gain...

Brooks Brothers burgundy lambswool cardigan. Made in Great Britain. Two front pockets. 
Tagged 46
Pit to Pit: 25.5
Length: 28
Sleeve: 37
*
SOLD*



















Bills M1 15th Anniversary Signature Edition Vintage 10 oz twills. British Khaki
38 x 34
Flat front, cuffed.

*SOLD*



















Filson poplin khakis in stone. Made in USA
36 x 30
Flat front, cuffed

*SOLD*



















3 JPress ocbd's. 2 in white; 1 in pink. Button flap pocket on all. All in excellent to like new condition
17.5 x 34

*ALL 3 SOLD*



















Paul Stuart blue microcheck pinpoint ocbd
17.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Carroll and Company of Beverly Hills bd ls sport shirt
Tagged L
Measures 16.5 x 35
Made in USA
$22 conus



















JPress contrast collar/French cuff forward point dress shirt
17 x 33

$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers grey polo shirt--this is actually more of a jersey type material. Not your typical polo. Very, very nice.
Made in Israel
Tagged XL
Measures Pit to Pit 24; Length 30

$22 conus




























Brooks Brothers bottle green polo
Tagged XL
Measures Pit to Pit 24; Length 31

$19 conus



















Lacoste black polo
Size 6
Pit to Pit: 22; Length 27

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers green seersucker gingham ss bd sport shirt
Size L

$20 conus


----------



## Barnavelt

I have for offer a pair of handmade Santoni Italian tassel loafers in the maroon "Marc" model. Size is 8.5D, length is 11 inches, width at forefoot is 3 and 3/4 inches. As is the case with these nice Italian loafers the leather is buttery soft, including the tassels which lay very nicely on the top of the shoe.These appear to have been worn only 2 or 3 times based on the original sole wear. There are a few superficial scuffs here and there but overall these are in excellent shape, including the insoles.

Asking $50 CONUS. Trade offers are welcome.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*


*I have a slew of inexpensive yet classic shoes to pass on today! These include Florsheim, Martin Dingman, Bass Weejuns, and more!

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS ON EVERYTHING, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*








*1) Florsheim Imperial gunboats. Very good condition. Size 8D. *Asking $45 > 40, or offer.

   

*2) Florsheim Imperial gunboats. Made in the USA*. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 11.5 D. Asking just $50 > 40, or offer.

  

* 3) Bally. Made in Switzerland. *Some creasing to uppers and wear to soles, but overall Good condition. Size 10 EEE. Asking $20 > 18, or offer.

  

*4) Hanover shoes. Made in the USA*. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 8.5 EEE. SOLD

*5) Courtly & Sons penny loafers. *Made in Italy. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Size 8. Asking $50 > 45, or offer.

  

*6) Johnson and Murphy Aristocraft longwings. Size 8 D/B.* Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $40 > 35, or offer.

   

*7) Eastland of Maine penny loafers. Made in Maine! Excellent condition--worn sparingly, if at all. Absolutely unmarked, with no scuffs to teh sole at all. Size 7M-*-PLEASE NOTE that I believe that these are women's shoes, and women's sizing! Asking just $30, or offer.

 

*8) Martin Dingman snaffle bit loafers.* Unknown skin. Made in Brazil. Size 9M. Good condition. SOLD

*9) Bass Weejuns. The classic! *Made in USA. Size 10.5B. Excellent condition. (The markon the sole is a notch and rub, not the start of a hole.) Asking $45 > 40.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel Shirts, M-XXL*

*I'm back! Finally came down off the roof, just in time for the cooler weather....

Got lots of fall and winter gear, so keep a look out over the next few days!*

*********************************************

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Both LLB's for $25; Both LE XXL's for $35!*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Blue Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; nice, heavy flannel - if this was
just an inch larger in every dimension, this would be mine!
Round bottom; Made in El Salvador; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Tan Glen Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Good+ Condition*; Slight imperfection at left side seem
Looks as if the fabric edge slipped out from under the stitching
Barely noticeable, but must be mentioned; price reflects flaw.
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Navy Blue w/Red & Yellow Check Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton Portuguese Flannel; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: L - 16-16.5*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************

*WoolCott Blackwatch Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, it's been washed, but colors are still vivid
Round bottom; Woven in Denmark, MOP buttons, Locker loop
French Front (no placket); Wool/Cotton blend (20/80? 55/45?)
RN#: 16157 = Palm Beach Company (Austin Hill, Evan-Picone, Haspel, etc.)
I promise you won't be disappointed with this shirt! Very old-school!
*TAGGED: L - 16.5-17*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 19.5" 
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 18.5"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************

*Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Both LLB's for $25; Both LE XXL's for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

The plaid tweed, the 46R Harris tweed, the 3/2 sack green blazer, the very small Harris Tweed, the JAB tuxedo, and the JAB Blackwatch have all been claimed--thank you!

The Woolrich jacket has also been claimed.

The 44R NWT Harris Tweed is claimed pending payment.


----------



## catside

Still available with price reduction. BB blazer and Orvis shirts are sold.



catside said:


> *J. Press 3/2 sack sports coat in brown tone Glenn Plaid. 41 to 42 L. $40 shipped OBO*
> 
> Measures, pit to pit: 21.5, sh: 18.5, sleeves 26, BOC 32 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## drlivingston

*Price Drop!! $25 shipped!
*


drlivingston said:


> For sale: Vintage Darby House 3-piece suit. Beautiful herringbone pattern in wool/wool blend. Half-lined. *$40.00 shipped!<--------$25 shipped*
> *Jacket*: 2-button; center vent
> P2P------21
> Shoulder-18-1/4
> BOC-----30
> Sleeve---25
> *Pants*: Flat fron; plain bottom
> Waist----16 (+2)
> Inseam---29 (+3)
> *Vest*: 5-button w/ two small pockets
> P2P------19
> Length---21-3/4


----------



## catside

This is an ultra rare J. Press Irish tweed two piece. 3 button (no roll) jacket and vest. Ticket pocket and double vented. Made in Ireland. Tagged 42 Long. No pants, IMHO was not a suit but sold with flannel pants.
Please see the measurements and waist reduction. The tailor convinced me that if it is let out there would be a color difference noticeable from outside, although we did not open the lining and check. Thus no dice for me. I'm sure it can be taken in. Reluctantly selling as reflected in the price, sorry. 
I have not noticed any flaws however always possible that something missed in examination of such vintage pieces. I can't date this due to no union tags. It looks rarely used.
*Asking $140 for both or $110 for the jacket only.* *OBO

*Pit to pit 22 inches, waist (at 2nd button) 20.5 inches. Shoulder 18 plus minus 0.5 inches. Sleeves 26 inches with 1.5 inches inside.
Waistcoat has a p to p 21.5 inches.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Wow! That is beautiful!


catside said:


> This is an ultra rare J. Press Irish tweed two piece. 3 button (no roll) jacket and vest. Ticket pocket and double vented. Made in Ireland. Tagged 42 Long. No pants, IMHO was not a suit but sold with flannel pants.
> Please see the measurements and waist reduction. The tailor convinced me that if it is let out there would be a color difference noticeable from outside, although we did not open the lining and check. Thus no dice for me. I'm sure it can be taken in. Reluctantly selling as reflected in the price, sorry.
> I have not noticed any flaws however always possible that something missed in examination of such vintage pieces. I can't date this due to no union tags. It looks rarely used.
> *Asking $140 for both or $110 for the jacket only.* *OBO
> 
> *Pit to pit 22 inches, waist (at 2nd button) 20.5 inches. Shoulder 18 plus minus 0.5 inches. Sleeves 26 inches with 1.5 inches inside.
> Waistcoat has a p to p 21.5 inches.


----------



## Kreiger

DROPS

*Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*

Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dexter1h.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/

Asking $25 including CONUS shipping.

*
Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*

Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/

Asking $45 including CONUS shipping.

*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with Colored Fleck*

By Brooks Brothers. Two button, center vent. Made in USA.
Shoulder: 17.5"
P2P: 20.75"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length: 31"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tweed1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/tweed4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tweed2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tweed3.jpg/

Asking $25 shipped CONUS.

*Woolrich Shirt Jacket*

Charcoal gray. Made in USA.
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 36" (measured like a shirt)
Length: 31"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/shirtjacket1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/shirtjacket2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/shirtjacket3.jpg/ 

Asking $23 including CONUS shipping.

*US Mil-Spec Peacoat*

Made in USA. Tagged 38, see measurements. Lining is a dark navy/black, not blue.
Shoulder: 18"
P2P: 20"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length: 32.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/peacoat2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/peacoat1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/peacoat3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/peacoat4.jpg/

Asking $35 shipped CONUS.

All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## Sully

Brooks Brothers "Hudson" corduroys have been *SOLD!! *Thank you Straw Sandals.


----------



## Blessings

catside said:


> This is an ultra rare J. Press Irish tweed two piece. 3 button (no roll) jacket and vest. Ticket pocket and double vented. Made in Ireland. Tagged 42 Long. No pants, IMHO was not a suit but sold with flannel pants.
> Please see the measurements and waist reduction. The tailor convinced me that if it is let out there would be a color difference noticeable from outside, although we did not open the lining and check. Thus no dice for me. I'm sure it can be taken in. Reluctantly selling as reflected in the price, sorry.
> I have not noticed any flaws however always possible that something missed in examination of such vintage pieces. I can't date this due to no union tags. It looks rarely used.
> *Asking $140 for both or $110 for the jacket only.* *OBO
> 
> *Pit to pit 22 inches, waist (at 2nd button) 20.5 inches. Shoulder 18 plus minus 0.5 inches. Sleeves 26 inches with 1.5 inches inside.
> Waistcoat has a p to p 21.5 inches.


----------



## TheTVofP

*Button Downs*

Shipping to CONUS included in the price. I am always interested in trade proposals.

Please PM me with interest and offers.
*
Brooks Brothers OCBD. 18 x 6/7 *Red University Stripe. Non-iron. Slim Fit. Asking $22
















*
Gitman Brothers. Medium flannel. *100% Cotton, made in the U.S.A. Extremely Soft. *Sold.*
23" Chest, sleeves about 33.5























*
Gant. Medium Fox Hunt Plaid. *60/40 cotton/poly blend. Minor wear around the collar. Asking $16
22" Chest, sleeves about 33.5, single flap chest pocket, back collar button.

















Thanks for browsing.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I have a $627.25 Brooks Brothers gift card. I will sell it for $500. I know it is not "thrift" pricing, but I thought there might be an interest here.


----------



## Sully

Allen Edmonds "Park Avenue" sz. 10.5 C
Original box with shoe bags.
$70.00 shipped CONUS





















[































6 Brooks Brothers long sleeve dress shirts
$50 Shipped CONUS for all
3 on left are 15.5 X 32 button down collar
top right is 15.5 X 33 French cuff BB "346"
middle right is 15.5 X 32 slim fit
bottom right is 15.5 X 32 French cuff


----------



## tonylumpkin

Patagonia Synchilla lined, canvas barn coat. Really nice used condition. Tagged an L, but it would probably work for an XL. Approximate measurements are:

Chest 27" pit to pit
Length 31"

Asking $60 plus actual shipping. Sorry, but I recently got caught for $25+ to ship a tweed suit to Washington state. Far more than the $12 I had budgeted.


----------



## rjhalstead

If you haven't done business with drlivingston yet, you are in for a treat. received my shoes today- beautiful. thanks, dr.!


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Gorgeous J. Press! I'd heard about their [relatively obscure] two-piece offerings, but this is, maybe, the second one I've seen. Perhaps a BOC length measurement, sir?


----------



## catside

Apologies. BOC is 32.
It is indeed very rare. No takers so far so I may have to consign them to an eBay seller who knows what he is doing. Maybe Typhoid.


----------



## fastfiat81

I would also like to echo the great comments about drlivingston! Picked up a couple of items that are wonderful. Thanks again!


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you separate that jacket from that vest, the thrift gods will never, ever, ever allow you to find anything worthwhile again, ever.



catside said:


> Apologies. BOC is 32.
> It is indeed very rare. No takers so far so I may have to consign them to an eBay seller who knows what he is doing. Maybe Typhoid.


----------



## catside

Right. However I can get the vest fit me with an addition in the back. At least a memento. Hey I am trying!


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> A whole bunch of really nice things today. Everything is in excellent condition. No flaws. The thrifts yielded nothing for my closet today, so your gain...
> 
> Paul Stuart blue microcheck pinpoint ocbd
> 17.5 x 34
> *
> $20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll and Company of Beverly Hills bd ls sport shirt
> Tagged L
> Measures 16.5 x 35
> Made in USA
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress contrast collar/French cuff forward point dress shirt
> 17 x 33
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers grey polo shirt--this is actually more of a jersey type material. Not your typical polo. Very, very nice.
> Made in Israel
> Tagged XL
> Measures Pit to Pit 24; Length 30
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bottle green polo
> Tagged XL
> Measures Pit to Pit 24; Length 31
> *
> $17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste black polo
> Size 6
> Pit to Pit: 22; Length 27
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers green seersucker gingham ss bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## NathanielD

catside said:


> Apologies. BOC is 32.
> It is indeed very rare. No takers so far so I may have to consign them to an eBay seller who knows what he is doing. Maybe Typhoid.


If those shoulders were an inch larger I would be sending you money.


----------



## Sully

Sully said:


> *All 6 shirts have been SOLD*
> 3 Brooks Brothers long sleeve dress shirts *SOLD*
> $25 Shipped CONUS for all 3
> 3 on left are 15.5 X 32 button down collar
> top right is 15.5 X 33 French cuff BB "346" *SOLD*
> middle right is 15.5 X 32 slim fit *SOLD*
> bottom right is 15.5 X 32 French cuff *SOLD*


Edited OP to reflect recent sale.


----------



## catside

Chambray Woolrich shirt (USA) and Icelandic sweater/zip cardigan (Iceland), both medium, sold as a unit $45


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers Repp tie*
grey/green/red/navy
3.75" wide, silk













$15

*Brooks Brothers #1 Repp*
Yellow/navy/white 
3 5/8" wide















$15

*Teddy Bear emblematic*
made by "The Taylor Tie" in England
3" wide, poly















$15

or $37.50 for all three ties

*Ralph Lauren Prospect Khakis*
32" waist 30.5" inseam - flat front, no cuff.















$25

*Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33*
Made in USA, must iron.
Blue university stripe. Like new condition. 















$20


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Fall/Spring Casual Outerwear - M & LT*

*These coats are all in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Casual Jacket - Light Olive*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; I'm not sure this has even been worn
Check out the zipper pull - zero wear; the button holes look unused.
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Lining; Micro-Suede Collar; 2-Button Cuffs
Rear Shoulder gussets; Articulated Elbows; 2 Flap Pockets; Ribbed Waist
Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24.5"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 33"
S2C: 24.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $35*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Dark Olive*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a time or two.
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: L-Tall*
P2P: 25"
S2S: 23"
C2C: 36", unrolled
S2C: 26", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel Shirts, M-XXL*

Bump, with update



sbdivemaster said:


> *I'm back! Finally came down off the roof, just in time for the cooler weather....
> 
> Got lots of fall and winter gear, so keep a look out over the next few days!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Both LE XXL's for $35!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Blue Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; nice, heavy flannel - if this was
> just an inch larger in every dimension, this would be mine!
> Round bottom; Made in El Salvador; 100% Cotton
> *TAGGED: M*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2S: 18"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 30.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue w/Red & Yellow Check Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton Portuguese Flannel; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: L - 16-16.5*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *WoolCott Blackwatch Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, it's been washed, but colors are still vivid
> Round bottom; Woven in Denmark, MOP buttons, Locker loop
> French Front (no placket); Wool/Cotton blend (20/80? 55/45?)
> RN#: 16157 = Palm Beach Company (Austin Hill, Evan-Picone, Haspel, etc.)
> I promise you won't be disappointed with this shirt! Very old-school!
> *TAGGED: L - 16.5-17*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 36"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *Both LE XXL's for $35!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Tan Glen Plaid Flannel*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## hooker4186

Price drops and removing sold items! Feel free to PM with offers as I'm pretty flexible.

New today, a fantastic H. Freeman and Son sack. 100% lambswool, a grayish color with gray and tan windowpane. Fully line, single vent, 3 roll 2. No tagged size but could work for a 44 I'd wager. In excellent condition, with the exception of a mark on the left sleeve - I believe this could be removed by a competent dry cleaner. Asking *$40>>$35*
Chest - 23"
Shoulders - 20"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32"

View attachment 6044
View attachment 6045


































Recent Sir Pendleton Plaid Shirt, size XL - nice green and blue with yellow and red checks. Asking *$20>>$18*
Measurements:
Chest - 25"
Sleeves - 24"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31"

















Pendleton Country Traditionals Campbell Dress Tartan - a bit of blackwatch with white and gray and black - very nice asking *$20>>$18*
Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"

























100% camelhair jacket from Brooks Brothers in a black and white houndstooth. Excellent condition, single vent two button - *$50>>>NOW $45>>NOW $35*

Chest -22.5"
Shoulders - 19"
Sleeve - 24" with about 1" to bring out
Length (BoC) - 30.5"

View attachment 5812
View attachment 5813


















GB Sportelli Shetland Sweater - comfy and fuzzy - tagged a Medium - *$25>>$20>>>$18*

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19" 
Sleeves - 24"
Length - 26"










Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$17>>>$15*
Measurements:
Shoulders 20.5
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## Trip English

Thinning the herd. Winner take all. Highest offer by Saturday night gets them. They're all in good shape. Some really cool emblematics in the bunch.

Chipp 2
Brooks Brothers
Land's End
Rugby
Longchamp
No Name
Barney's 
No Name
Burt Pulitzer
Chipp 2
No Name
Rugby
Banana Republic
Gant
Ralph 
Ralph


----------



## etown883

Drops! Make some offers guys.



etown883 said:


> Need to thin the closet to pay for some recent purchases and keep marital bliss.
> 
> 1) Church's "Whipflex" black wingtips. These are in great condition. Size "80E" which is about an 8.5C or 9C. On Church's 73 last.
> 
> $35 shipped obo
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Length: 11 5/8"
> Width: 3 15/16"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img3249t.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img3252q.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2) Great Brooks Brothers wash and wear blue pin cord suit. Really great suit, 3/4 lined. one small flaw, a small hole on the arm, but I think you could sue this up and, because of the pin cord, it would be hard to notice. Also missing the middle button, easy fix. No size, but about 36 or 37 R.
> 
> $45 shipped, obo.
> 
> Measurements:
> Jacket:
> Shoulder: 16 3/4"
> Sleeve: 23.5" + 1.5"
> Length (BOC): 30"
> Chest: 20"
> Waist: 18.5"
> Pants
> Waist: 16" (+2")
> Length: 29" (with a 1 3/4 cuff) + 1 1/4"


----------



## Trevor

Nice looking bunch Trip!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Is that a Wooly Mammoth tie I spot in Trip's bunch?!

Also, I have that handplanes, drill and hammer tie (it's great) and it's an old "This Old house" giveaway, very cool.

Drops


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Vintage BB Brooksgate Chamois Shirt
> I'm a sucker for old BB, and Brooksgate is my favorite.
> The fit is usually slimmer than standard BB.
> This is a large, with one flapped chest pocket and a locker loop
> it's worn nice and soft, as a Chamois shirt should be, though the color is far less bright than appears in the pictures
> asking $10 or offer
> 
> Polo Tie
> rough, very slubby silk, one downside: it's almost 4" wide asking $8
> 
> Autographed! Bills 15th Anniversary Khakis
> I saw these and just had to pick them up
> M1P in British Khaki, "vintage 10oz twills"
> tagged a size 40, but the waist has been let out (and it faintly shows- I'd reccomend have them taken back in)
> waist now meassures 21.5" laid flat with a 29.5" inseam and no cuffs
> Autographed by Bill Thomas, founder of Bills Khakis
> asking $25 shipped or offer
> 
> LL Bean Sweater Vest
> Large, 22.5 across the chest
> all Lambswool, made in the USA
> $22 shipped or offer
> 
> Polo Curham Spread Collar Shirt
> I really like Polos Spread collar shirt (though I prefer the Estate to the Curham)
> this is a mild spread in a pinpoint oxford cloth, 15.5x34/35 with a chest pocket and no logo
> asking $15 shipped or offer
> 
> Recent Polo 5 pocket wide wale cords
> flat front, nice dark brown 38 x 30
> asking $20 shipped or offer
> 
> Sack Jacket from Peter's of Chagrin Falls
> I think this is a very old exchange pickup of mine, I never got around to getting it taken in and it was always too short.
> I estimate it'd be good for someone who's more of a 38 or 40 R, as I usually need close to an long.
> From Peter's of Chagrin Falls (home to America's greatest living recluse cartoonist).
> 3/2 sack center vent, made in the USA of some very soft material
> The one drawback is that there is some pretty ad, wispy piling, but it's nothing that some time with a steady hand and a razor couldn't fix, because of this asking $20 shipped or offer
> 20.5" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back
> 
> here's what I mean by the piling:


----------



## dexconstruct

*MORE PRICE DROPS!!!

Samuelsohn Blue/Gray Herringbone Flannel 3 Piece Suit 39/40R - $75 shipped 
*
This is a tremendously nice suit from Samuelsohn, in a beautiful blue/gray herringbone flannel. It is 2 button and darted, but with very nice natural shoulders. It features a 4 button cuffs, center vent, its fully lined, and has a waistcoat with 5 button closure. The pants are flat front and uncuffed. The suit is in basically perfect condition, barely looks to have been worn. Tagged 40R, measures like a 39.

Jacket

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 18 
Sleeve: 25 + 1
Length: 30.5

Waistcoat

Pit to pit: 17

Pants

Waist: 16 + 3.5 TOTAL inches of material to let out
Inseam: 30 + 1.5 
Rise: 11
Leg Opening: 10.5










     











*Lands' End Madras Surcingle Belt 32 - $12 shipped*

Surcingle belt with a great madras plaid. Condition is very good, although there is a small stain.

Length: 35








































*Corbin Mid-Gray "Heirloom Flannel" Trousers - $16 shipped*

Corbin loves the wacky names for their pants. This pair of "heirloom flannel" trousers is just fantastic, and come uncuffed and with a flat front.

Waist: 19.5 
Inseam: 31 
Rise: 12


----------



## drlivingston

*For Sale: *(2) Brooks Brothers sweaters. $22 each shipped CONUS. Both are tagged XL.
1) BB 100% Extra fine Italian merino wool. Sweater is a dark heather/brown color.
P2P----23-3/4
Length-30








, 

2) BB 100% cashmere, knitted in Italy. Sweater is a dark gray.
P2P----23-3/4
Length-30


----------



## drlivingston

*For Sale: *(4) beautiful jackets. Each is only $25 shipped CONUS.
1) Corbin---2-button, center vent, fully lined, made in the USA, nice larger houndstooth pattern
P2P------22
Shoulder-20
BOC-----31-3/4
Sleeve---26










2) Ermenegildo Zegna---2-button, no vent, fully lined, tagged 52 (US42), 100% wool, made in Italy
P2P------23
Shoulder-20-1/2
BOC-----30
Sleeve---23-1/2 +2










3) Corbin---2-button, center vent, fully lined, made in the USA
P2P------23
Shoulder-20-1/2
BOC-----31-1/2
Sleeve---24-3/4










4) Norman Hilton for Mobley & Sons---3/2 sack construction, center vent, tagged 41R, half-lined
P2P------21
Shoulder-18
BOC-----30-1/2
Sleeve---24-1/4


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks Feathertweed jacket, tagged 39 R. An eBay purchase that did not work out, too small for me. (I think the seller got it mixed up with another jacket. Just for that I am using his photos.)

pit to pit 21
right sleeve 23.5, left sleeve 24. Both have some extra for adjusting.
shoulder 17.5
length top of collar 31.5, bottom of collar 30.

These are really nice, slouchy jackets. Hardly any shoulder to speak of. With the partial lining they are ideal when your winter travels take you inside to places where they believe in gently poaching people at 72 degrees.

Just trying to recoup my expense, so $28 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.


----------



## Patrick06790

Take it for $75, last stop before eBay etc.



Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a beauty that escaped my recent purges. Brooks Brothers brown herringbone shadow stripe sack suit in the long-gone 40 ML size. If the jacket had any potential to fit me I would keep it, but it doesn't and it never will, even if I lose 30 pounds. What's annoying is the pants fit. Oh well.
> 
> Anyhoo, chest is 20.5 x 2 = 41; sleeves are both 23.5; length from bottom of collar 31.25; shoulder 17.5.
> Pants are 18.5 x2 = 37, looks like everything that could be let out from the original 35 was. Inseam 28.5, cuffs 1.75.
> 
> Partially lined jacket; pants are unlined. Two buttons on sleeve cuffs. Fabric is somewhere between brown and grey, more on the brown side. Shots are in incandescent light, with without flash, except last two of cuff and fabric, shot in daylight and adjusted to give you a better idea. So on an overcast day the suit will look more greyish brown, and inside it will look browner.
> 
> Fabric is substantial. This is a cold-weather suit.
> 
> I have looked this over carefully and see no flaws other than the roll of the lapel, which could use a good steaming or pressing. Other than that it's ready to go.
> 
> $85 shipped CONUS or reasonable offer.


----------



## AlanC

Just in time for holiday parties, two fantastic (semi-)formal shirts.

*Budd Shirtmakers of Piccadilly* pique front on voile body
Made in England
Tagged size: 15 1/2
Measures to 15 x 34

This shirt is rare treasure. I sorely wish it fit me, and I'm tempted to keep it just to have. This is next level stuff.

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal












*Troy Shirtmakers Guild* broadcloth with pleated front
Tagged size: 16 x 32
Made in USA

A classic American Trad take on the semi-formal shirt.

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## AlanC

*Classic wool waistcoat - custom made*
Made in USA (Union label in pocket)
Measures to ~20" p2p
I would recommend this for someone who is around a size 38 in sportcoats. It's too tight for me.

This is a classic vintage piece, custom made through Meyer's of Lexington, Kentucky for a local horse owner. I purchased this the same time I bought a bespoke Dege sportcoat from the same owner. This must have been from his slightly thinner days.

It's in perfect shape, and is perfect for the holidays. It seems to have been professionally expanded from a smaller size, no issues there, though. The alteration would be unseen.

This is a top shelf piece, perfect as an odd vest this time of year.

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Barnavelt

*Update and price drop.
*


Barnavelt said:


> I have two nice items up for sale. Please PM me with any interest and I always am open to trades as I most likely will spend all my proceeds on clothing anyway..
> 
> "Original Iceland" sweater, made in Sweden of 100% lambswool. Really striking colorway with burnt orange and forest green in what is perhaps a traditional Scandinavian pattern. This sweater is in great shape with minor pilling at the pit areas on both sides. No issues and ready to go. Measurements laid flat are:
> 
> Width; 20 inches
> Neck Opening; 8 inches
> Sleeve Length; 29.5 inches from center of collar to cuff (18 from shoulder to cuff)
> Shoulder Width; 22 inches
> Length from collar back to bottom hem; 25 inches
> 
> *I did get a question regarding this sweater and the apparent short sleeve length. The sweater fits with the sleeve seams down the outside of the shoulder due to the unique cut. When worn, measurement from the natural shoulder to the cuff is about 23 inches.*
> 
> Asking $20 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" 2 button navy blazer, made in Canada of 100% Loro Piana wool.
> 
> Labelled a 43L
> 
> Asking Sold, Thank You.


----------



## Barnavelt

Aran-style Fisherman's sweater

-Made in England by Peregrine / JG Glover, 100% pure new wool, Size L.
-Very good condition, slight fuzziness of a single thread at the left cuff; should not be an issue.
-Thick, nice color, nice variation of designs within a single sweater.
Width: 23, Sleeves:33 from center of collar, Length: 28

-Asking $45 CONUS. Please contact me with any offers of trade!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on some shirts!*

I have a LOT of tradly DRESS, FORMAL, and NOW CASUAL shirts to pass on today!

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

3) *Brooks Brothers 15.5-36*. Pale blue. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

4) *Brooks Brothers. 15.5-36. *Pale blue. Button down. Excellent condition. Asking just $16 > 15.

 

5) *Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel". 16-Long Sleeve. *8-/20 cotton/wool. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! In excellent condition. Asking $18.

 

6) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

  

11) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

13) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

*14) Brooks Brothers check. XXL*. BD. Woven in Italy. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.



*15) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

*16) Gitman Brothers. Chambray colour. Straight collar. 15.5-34.* Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

17) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

19) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

*20) BB short-sleeve button down.* Beautiful pale pink! Size 16. This does have a tiny pinhead mark on the front, as shown, hence asking just $7

 

*22) Ben Silver blue checked shirt. *Lighter weight cloth than (5), but still beautiful! Size 17.5-34. Asking $17, or offer.

  

25) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $9

  

26) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $8

  

*27) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*28) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*29) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*30) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*31) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

32)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

*FORMAL SHIRTS*








*Please note that all have French cuffs!​*
1) Blacker. Pleated front, wing collar. Excellent condition. 15.5-34/35. $12, or offer.



2) Paul Frederick. Straight collar, pleated front. Very Good condition. $10.

 

3) Brooks Brothers. 16-35. Straight collar, pleated front. MADE IN THE USA. Very good/Excellent condition. This shirt requires studs. $12, or offer.

 

4) Monte Carlo. 16-16.5. Wing collar, pleated front with concealed placket. Excellent condition. $8 or offer.

 

5) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-34. Straight collar, pleated front. Made in the USA. This requires studs. Small mark on front (pen?) which might or might not come out, hence just $8, or offer.

 

6) Brooks Brothers 15.5 -36. Straight collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Made in USA. Excellent, apart from some yellowing in inside of colar, hence just $10.

 

7) Brooks Brothers. 15.5-35. Wing collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Yellowing on collar, hence just $10, or offer.

 

8) Brooks Brothers 14.5-32. Wing collar, pleated front. Heavily starched, and in excellent condition! Requires studs. Asking just $18.

 

*CASUAL SHIRTS
*​
2) *XL Woolrich shirt jacket*. Made in the USA. A trad. cold-weather classic! Excellent condition. Asking just $20. Chest: 27, Sleeve from shoulder: 26 1/5, Length (BOC): 33.

  

3) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $12.

 

4) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $10.

 

5) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

 

6) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $15.

 

7) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $14.

 

8) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. *Size L, Tall. Very Good condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2; sleeve c. 34. Asking $16.

  

9) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. Size L, Tall. *Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

10) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*NB: All waist measurements are taken laid flat.*

*5) Lacoste khakis*. Flat front, excellent condition. Asking just $20 > 18

Waist: 17:
Inseam: 28 (+2 1/2)

  

*6) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $20 > 18, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers khakis. *Flat front.Some minor dirt markings on the lower legs, which will easily come out with laundering. However, these are hence in Very Good condition, and so I'm asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 36/32:

Waist: 18
Inseam: 31 (+2 1/2)

 

*9) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*10) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $16

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*12) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*13) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*14) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## Kreiger

Pea Coat is sold. All others still available.



Kreiger said:


> DROPS
> 
> *Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dexter1h.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/
> 
> Asking $25 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *
> Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/
> 
> Asking $45 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with Colored Fleck*
> 
> By Brooks Brothers. Two button, center vent. Made in USA.
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> P2P: 20.75"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Length: 31"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tweed1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/tweed4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tweed2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tweed3.jpg/
> 
> Asking $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *Woolrich Shirt Jacket*
> 
> Charcoal gray. Made in USA.
> P2P: 24"
> Sleeve: 36" (measured like a shirt)
> Length: 31"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/shirtjacket1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/shirtjacket2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/shirtjacket3.jpg/
> 
> Asking $23 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *US Mil-Spec Peacoat*
> 
> Made in USA. Tagged 38, see measurements. Lining is a dark navy/black, not blue.
> Shoulder: 18"
> P2P: 20"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length: 32.5"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/peacoat2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/peacoat1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/peacoat3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/peacoat4.jpg/
> 
> SOLD
> 
> All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Offers are always welcome!!*

*Brooks Brothers Makers Charcoal Herringbone Sack Suit 44/39 - $100 shipped*

The quintessential trad suit. A beautiful charcoal herringbone sack suit made by Brooks Brothers in the USA. Perfect high 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, center vent. Flat front pants, uncuffed. Likely made in the late 70s or early 80s. The jacket is in excellent condition. The pants have one flaw: the small front pocket has a tear in it. This can easily be repaired.

Chest: 23.5 
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeve: 25.75
Length: 30

Waist: 19.5
Inseam: 30
Rise: 12.5

         

*J. Press Navy Flannel Blazer 40S - $50 shipped 
*
This one needs a bit of work, but it will be a wardrobe staple for a long time. The jacket is wrinkled, covered in animal hair, and is missing two of the front buttons. Other than that, everything is good! There are no stains or holes. It is a 3/2 sack, with three patch pockets, and a hook vent. The fabric is a beautiful navy blue flannel.

Chest: 21 
Shoulders: 17.5 
Sleeve: 23 + 0.75 
Length: 29

     

*Vintage 2 Button Sack Tweed 42S - $35 shipped *

A great vintage piece from the 1960s. The rare 2 button sack jacket, with characteristic 1960s narrow lapels and 
very natural shoulders. The fabric is a gorgeous mossy green tweed with blues and golds throughout. The jacket is half-lined and has side vents. The only problem with the jacket is that it is missing one of the cuff buttons.

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeve: 24 + 1
Length: 28.5

     

*Vintage Florsheim Dirty White Bucks 12 D - $40 shipped*

These are literally dirty bucks. They are from Florsheim, and I am thinking they are quite vintage based on the Florsheim logo on the insole. They feature a tremendous nap, and the classic red brick sole. Clean em up or leave 
them as is, they will look great. Condition of soles is good, the uppers are somewhat dirty.

Length: 12.75 
Width: 4.25

    

*Brooks Brothers Merino Sweater Vest L - $25 shipped *

Very nice oatmeal colored sweater vest from Brooks Brothers in a fine merino wool.

Chest: 22.5

 

*Richman Brothers Reversible Waistcoat 42 - $20 shipped*

This reversible waistcoat features a dark green on one side and a green and orange check on the other side.

Excellent condition.

Chest: 22 inches 
Length: 25.5

   

*Lands' End Red Hunting Shirt L - $35 shipped *

A heavy flannel hunting shirt in a bright red fabric of 70% wool/30% rayon. Condition is excellent, no stains or holes. Looks like it was barely worn at all.

Neck: 16
Chest: 23
Shoulder: 19.5 
Sleeve: 32.5 
Length: 29.5

     

*Corbin for English Shop of Princeton Brown Wool Trousers 38 - $25 shipped *

A pair of brown worsted wool trousers made for the English Shop at Princeton by Corbin. Flat and uncuffed. Excellent condition.

Waist: 19
Inseam: 29
Rise: 11.5

   

*Alan Paine Lambswool Sweater 40 - $25 shipped*

Sweater from Alan Paine in a beautifully soft lambswool. Excellent condition with no stains or holes.

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 32
Length: 24


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

_A few nice BB items remaining.
_


SouthernLiveOak said:


> Brooks Brothers Tuxedo with Cummerbund. Made in Canada.
> 
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00566.jpg
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00569.jpg
> 
> Jacket
> Chest - 40
> Length - 32
> Sleeves - 25
> Shoulders - 19
> 
> Pants
> Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)
> Length - 45
> Inseam - 30
> 
> $100
> 
> Brooks Brothers Formal Shoes. Made in England.
> 
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00573.jpg
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00575.jpg
> 
> Size 9D
> 
> $75
> 
> (if you buy the tux and the formal shoes $150 for both)
> 
> Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Suit. Made in USA.
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00570.jpghttps://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00571.jpg
> 
> Jacket
> Chest - 40
> Length - 32
> Sleeves - 25
> Shoulders - 19
> 
> Pants
> Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)
> Length - 45
> Inseam - 30
> 
> $75
> 
> Bow ties. --- *ALL SOLD!*
> 
> 
> https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00572.jpg
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers
> Brooks Brothers 346
> Brooks Brothers 346
> R. Hanauer (like new)
> 
> $15 each or $40 for the lot.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have seven bowties to pass on today. Please note that ALL HAVE MINOR FLAWS, such as small snags, edge frays, and in one case a small and possibly removable stain. They are, however, all in Good, usable condition.

*Claimed!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!
*







​


----------



## Kreiger

Woolrich jacket is now sold. All others still available.



Kreiger said:


> DROPS
> 
> *Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dexter1h.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/
> 
> Asking $25 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *
> Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/
> 
> Asking $45 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with Colored Fleck*
> 
> By Brooks Brothers. Two button, center vent. Made in USA.
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> P2P: 20.75"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Length: 31"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tweed1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/tweed4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tweed2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tweed3.jpg/
> 
> Asking $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *Woolrich Shirt Jacket*
> 
> Charcoal gray. Made in USA.
> P2P: 24"
> Sleeve: 36" (measured like a shirt)
> Length: 31"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/shirtjacket1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/shirtjacket2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/shirtjacket3.jpg/
> 
> SOLD
> 
> *US Mil-Spec Peacoat*
> 
> Made in USA. Tagged 38, see measurements. Lining is a dark navy/black, not blue.
> Shoulder: 18"
> P2P: 20"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length: 32.5"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/peacoat2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/peacoat1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/peacoat3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/peacoat4.jpg/
> 
> SOLD
> 
> All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A whole bunch of stuff this weekend....


This O'Connell's suit has been sitting on the rack at a little church-run thrift store I just discovered . The place is actually a back room that is just packed with years worth of stuff. I figured someone here might be interested, they charge quite a bit more than other thrift stores (3-5 times as much), so I hope nobody balks at the price I'm asking.
A staple suit in a staple color, dark gray middleweight fabric, 3/2 sack, hook vent.
I think it's a 40 R or maybe a 40L
21.5" acros the chest, 18" shoulders 25" sleeves just over 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
trousers are flat front with 1 5/8" cuffs waist measures 17 3/8" laid flat with a 30 1/2" inseam
asking $75 shipped or offer




Brooks Brothers Sweater
All lambswool, knitted in the UK, saddle shoulders, nice heather green color
tagged a medium, fits very much like a large, far too big for me
24" across the chest
asking $30 shipped/offer


material:


Brooks Brothers 346 (the old, non-outlet 346) Guncheck sportscoat
I picked this up on ebay a while back, a bit too short for me
USA made, 3/2 sack, quarter lined, center vent, two hip patch pockets, very natural shoulder
tagged a 39R
20 3/4" across the chest, 17 1/4" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 30 1/4" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $55 shipped open to offers





LL Bean Norwegian Sweater
made in Norway, tagged size small though body fits my medium frame perfect the sleeves are too short
20" across the chest, 22" from the armpit to the end of the sleeve
asking $35 shipped or offer






Another Brooks Brothers Tweed Sportcoat
3/2 darted, center ventmade in the USA, neat BB logo leather buttons
tagged a 39R
20 1/2" across the chest, 18" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30"+a hair bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $55 shipped or offer





cool buttons
burberry uk made 51/49 blend
sleevs ~34
chest 23" boch 41.25


Remmington Jacket
Tagged Large, and fits like one 23" across the chest, 25" sleeves, 31 1/2" bottom of collar to hem down the back
made in the USA, Blackwatch Lining, corduroy collar, suede patches, overflowing with pockets 
asking $35 shipped or offer


----------



## catside

*Firs and last price drop before eBay.*



catside said:


> This is an ultra rare J. Press Irish tweed two piece. 3 button (no roll) jacket and vest. Ticket pocket and double vented. Made in Ireland. Tagged 42 Long. No pants, IMHO was not a suit but sold with flannel pants.
> Please see the measurements and waist reduction. The tailor convinced me that if it is let out there would be a color difference noticeable from outside, although we did not open the lining and check. Thus no dice for me. I'm sure it can be taken in. Reluctantly selling as reflected in the price, sorry.
> I have not noticed any flaws however always possible that something missed in examination of such vintage pieces. I can't date this due to no union tags. It looks rarely used.
> *Asking $110 *Pit to pit 22 inches, waist (at 2nd button) 20.5 inches. Shoulder 18 plus minus 0.5 inches. Sleeves 26 inches with 1.5 inches inside. BOC 32
> Waistcoat has a p to p 21.5 inches.


FYI I am looking for tweed vests 43-44.


----------



## nohio

*Shirts!*

All prices include 1st class shipping CONUS. Other services available at cost.

*Brooks Brothers Makers 15 ½ / 32 - Pink OCBD (Unlined collar) - $15*
Very good condition. No holes, tears, or fraying.
chest = 23, waist = 21 , sleeve = 23 ¼ , shoulder = 18









*Brooks Brothers 16/34 - Slim fit, non-iron - $20*
Great condition. No obvious wear.
chest = 22 , waist = 21, sleeve = 24 ½ , shoulder = 19









*Pringle, Made in Italy - Size L - $15*
Short sleeve, blue micro gingham, blue, button-down
Excellent condition
chest = 24, waist = 24, shoulder = 21









*Brooks Brothers makers 15/33 - Made in U.S.A. - $20*
Muted green color, pinpoint fabric, unlined, button-down collar
Excellent condition
chest = 22, waist = 20 ½, sleeve = 23, shoulder = 18









*Viyella by F.A. Mac Cluer - Size L (runs small) -$15*
Woven in Scottland - 55% wool; 45% cotton
chest = 23, sleeve = 25 ½, shoulder = 19
This does have some frayed threads on the lower, front side. It is not a hole and since it runs along the black strip in the plaid, it could be mended without difficulty. It is also almost parallel with the bottom button, so depending on the rise of your pants, it may not be visible. I got the shirt for myself, but have realized it is just a little too large. Other than the fray, the shirt is in excellent condition and the colors are truly vibrant. Incredibly soft, too.


----------



## ATL

Anyone have any more info on this? Anyone interested?

It's in great shape for how old it is. Needs a replacement leather button on one sleeve and the third button on the front needs to be sewn back on.

p2p: 23.5


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> I've got a pair of Dack's longwings, size 10.5D, which I'm probably going to sell. Brand new, never worn. Made by Cheaney in the UK. I broke my cardinal rule and ordered black. I hate black.
> 
> Interested parties contact me via forum message. Thanks.


These are still available and I'm happy to let them go for a reasonable price. I don't want to thrift them.


----------



## jkidd41011

HSM Sport Coat - Tagged 46L (Still has the tag on the collar from the store).....$25.00 shipped

Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length BOC - 32.5"
Length TOC - 34"
Two Button
Single Vent














































Southwick for Paul Stuart- (Untagged but my guess would be its a large 46 small 48 because it's a tad large for me, nice heavy winter suit, in excellent condition) $45.00 shipped
Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24.5"
Sleeves - 26"
Length BOC - 33.5"
Length TOC - 35"
Two Button
Single Vent

Pants

Waist - 20.5" (extra 2.5")
Inseam - 32" with 1.75" Cuffs
Outseam - 44.5"
Flat Front





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*SCARFS! SCARVES! MEGATHREAD Incl. NWT! Begg of Ayr, Johnston's of Elgin, Coach; Cashmere, Baby Alpaca, Lambswool, Tweed; From Scotland, England, Italy!*

*I have a whole slew of lovely scarves to pass along today, including a Begg of Ayr--the Rolls Royce of scarves!--Johnston's of Elgin, NWT Baby Alpaca, and more!*










As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at (low) cost.

As always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, ESPECIALLY IF YOU WOULD LIKE MORE THAN ONE SCARF!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*NB: Fringe measurements refer to the amount of fringe at each end.*

*1) Blackwatch scarf by T. O'Gorman & Son, Cork, Ireland. Claimed
*
*2) Cashmere/Wool blend scarf by Handcraft. *Very Good/Excellent condition. 12 by 48, with 1/4 fringe. Claimed

 

*3) John Hanly & Sons lambswool. *A really beautiful tartan scarf! Excellent condition. 11 1/4 by 55 with 2 1/2 fringe. $16, or offer.

 

*4) Peter MacArthur, Made in Scotland. *Camel-colour lambswool. 1112/ by 55, with 2 1/2 fringe. This has some minor mothing on the underside, but this does not show through on the front. However, because of this this lovely scarf is Claimed!

  

*5) B. Altman & Co. Made in Scotland. *This lovely little scarf was from B. Altman, the very very Ivy Department store of New York, that is now long gone. Good condition--and a must for any nostalgic trad.! 8 by 42, with 1" fringe. Just $7.

 

*6) BEAUTIFUL Robert Ubu lambswool scarf. Claimed*

*7) STUNNING Cashmere check scarf.* Claimed

*8) NWT BEAUTIFUL colourful scarf from Saks! *This is wonderful--lovely and soft, with beautiful muted colours! a lovely and generous 13 1/2 by 68 with 1 1/2 fringe. This was a good deal at $65, a fantastic deal at $29.90 plus tax, and a steal from me at just $19, shipped!

  

*9) BEAUTIFUL and LARGE Cashmere scarf, Made in England. *Beautiful, colourful, and in absolutely excellent condition! 12 by 62 with 2 1/2 fringe. Claimed

 

*10) Coach scarf, Made in Scotland.* In wool, cashmere, and nylon for strength. A lovely classic plaid in grey, red, and black--much more muted and beautiful than my pictures suggest. 9 1/2 by 64 with 2 3/4 fringe. Excellent condition. Asking just $22, or offer.

  

*11) Johnston's of Elgin Cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland. Claimed*

*12) EXQUISITE little Dress Stewart scarf in lambswool; Made in Scotland. *8 1/4 by 41, with 1" fringe. Excellent condition! Claimed

 

*13) BEAUTIFUL Peter MacArthur Cashmere & Merino wool. Made in Scotland.* Claimed

*14) Beautiful red and black plaid scarf.* No maker or fabric content, but certainly wool, and likely merino. 12 1/2 by 53 with 3" fringe. Excellent condition. Asking just $15, or offer.

 

*15) Made in England lambswool scarf by London Fog.* A lovely, soft scarf in a rich milk chocolate brown, this dates from when London Fog made everything very, very well indeed. Excellent condition! 12 by 52, with 1/4 fringe. Claimed!

 

*16) Inis Meain scarf; Made in Ireland from 100% Baby Alpaca. *Incredibly silky, warm, thick and luxurious--and LONG! This is wonderful, and in absolutely excellent condition. 9 by 77. No fringe. Asking just $24, or offer.

 

*17) Begg of Ayr. Lambswool. The Rolls Royce of scarves!* A beautiful, rich, cream. 11 1/4 by 55 with 3 1/4 fringe. Some minor signs of wear throughout, hence just in Very Good condition, and so just $24, or offer.

 

*18) Donegal Tweed scarf from Kevin and Howlin. *A wonderful, rare find--Donegal tweed scarves are much harder to find than their Harris cousins, and this is from Kevin & Howlin, THE purveyor of Donegal! Made in Ireland. 10 by 56 with 1 1/2 fringe. This has a few minor snags, as shown, by nothing that would be noticed while it is being worn. Very Good condition, hence just $14, or offer.

  

*19) Scottish Cashmere Scarf; Made for Bloomingdales. *This beautiful vintage cashmere scarf is made from cashmere that REALLY is cashmere--not the thin, pilling stuff ubiquitous today. A beautiful, rich Bugundy, this was Made in Scotland for Bloomingdale's. 11 3/4 by 54 with 2 1/4 fringe. In Very Good condition, and asking just $24, or offer.

 

*20) GORGEOUS NWT Baby Alpaca scarf. Claimed*

*21) Cashmere. Made in England. Claimed*

*22) LOVELY Made in Italy lambswool scarf. Claimed*

*23 and 24) Tweed basketweave weekend scarves. *This are terrific for walking the dog, tramping through woods, or heading to the pub after rugby! Excellent condition. 12 1/2 by 59, with 1/2 fringe. Wool blend, but present and feel as wool. Asking just $10 each, or offer.


----------



## CMDC

Here is a very nice recent Brooks Brothers guncheck sport coat. Excellent to like new condition.
2 button, darted. Single vent. Fully lined. Nice shoulders. Made in USA
Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +2

$55 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*
*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

* 3) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $75 > 70, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*4) RECENT Fumagallis Shawl Collar Tuxedo*

ignore the name this is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a wonderful, classic shawl collar, jetted pockets, singe button closure, and covered buttons. It is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. The trousers are pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2 --just in case you are deformed and need this extra!)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 33 (+ 2 1/4)










     

*5) VINTAGE 1962 Shawl-collar Tuxedo from Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington, DC!*

Raleigh's was one of the Trad bastions of DC, being a high-end family-owned haberdasher's until it was sold in 1984. This tuxedo dates from its heyday, having been cut and built in the USA (where else? RED CHINA?! Not in 1962!) in 1962. It is a beautiful example of tradly formal tailoring; a wonderful, swooping shawl collar, which features a buttonhole for one's boutonniere, jetted pockets, no vent, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed. The trousers are subtly pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is simply terrific, and is unmistakely a 1960s Trad tuxedo--Ralph Lauren would kill for this level of authenticity!

It does have a couple of minor flaws, as shown. There's a very, very small pinprick hole in the bottom right hand corner of the front of the jacket, which I only found on second inspection, in bright light. This would be an easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, or else could be ignored. The lapels have a hint of the start of a fray right at the edge at the bottom. Both give this jacket a wonderful patina, and a hint of tradly insouciance! Overall, then, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.... especially considering its age! Clearly, good clothes really do last if properly cared for.....

Given its provenance, and condition, this is a steal at just $35, or offer.

*Tagged a 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/1)










        ​
*6) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $35, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*7) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*8) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2










    

*9) STUNNING VINTAGE 1958 Shawl Collar tuxedo--utterly Mad Men!*

This is FANTASTC! Dating from 1958, this could easily have been cut yesterday for Mad Men--it's in stunning condition for its age, and overall excellent condition by any criterion. It has a wonderful shawl collar, flapped pockets, a single button front, and tradly two button cuffs. It is also that rarity--a sack tuxedo. It is fully lined, features a formal slanted interior pocket on the seam--a hallmark of its age!--and has a single vent. It appears to be half canvassed. Did I mention it is in wonderful condition? It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This was made for Croyden Men's Shop in Trenton, NJ--when Trenton, not Princeton, was where the wealthy of Mercer Co. aspired to live. (Clearly, this is from an age that is long, long, gone...) Croyden had aspirations of becoming a nationally-known but regionally located store, rather like Press, and advertised as a classic men's store in The New Yorker in the 1950s and early 1960s.... the precise era that this is from!

This does have some minor rubbing on the inside of the back of the collar--but this can't be seen from the front and shouldn't be of concern for at least another decade--no fraying yet, just rubbing!

*Given its rarity, beauty, and provenance, this is a steal at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 38, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










      

*I have a few tradly formal accessories t pass on today--perfect for the upcoming party season!










As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING--and all prices include shipping in CONUS!*​
*1) Formal backless vest.*

This is in good, useable condition, although it does have foxing throughout. The mother of pearl (I belieev) buttons are complete, and are alone worth the price asked--which is just $8, shipped!

Length: 18 1/2
Width: 16 1/2

  

*2) Cummerbunds!*

If you don't have your own cummerbund yet, you need to get one... and I have three beauties to pass on today! ALL ARE ADJUSTABLE.

*a) Vintage, likely silk. *Heavy brass buckle; very good quality. very Good/Excellent condition. Measures 34 1/2, including buckle. Asking $17, or offer.

 

*c) Modern. *Unknown maker; unknown material. Elastic adjuster. Measures 39". Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.



*d) McIntyre Tartan; likely silk. *From The Sports Center, Haverford, PA.. Excellent condition; heavy buckle. Size M; measures 36 3/4. Asking $15, or offer.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Nick Hilton Brown Herringbone Jacket
Oddly pressed,but I think a 3/2, darted, tagged 44R, fully lined, no vent
23.5" chest, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 31.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $20 shipped

Huntington Alpaca Jacket
Tagged 40R, very soft, made in the USA, 3/2 sack, hook vent, lower patch pockets
it has this wispy piling on it, I'm not sure if it's a terminal diagnosis for a jacket, but figured someone might want to take a stab at it
22" chest, 18" shoulders, 25.75" sleeves, 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $15 shipped

J. Press Blazer
A medium flannel material, 3/2 sack, hook vent, fully lined, USA made
no tagged size
22" chest, 18" shoulders, 25.75" sleeves 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $55 shipped

Norman Hilton Tweed Suit
This has some details that date it a bit (the lack of a vent for example) but is well made and still pretty cool
I think it's around a 38 or 40 long, two button, darted, no vent, three patch pockets, thick material.
21 1/4" across the chest, 18.3/8" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31 3/4" bottom of collar to hem down the back
trousers are 32x 34, with room to let out, pleated and without cuffs
asking $75 shipped or offer

Aquascutum Raincoat
Aqua5 model, single breasted, with belt, made in Canada, 55/45 cotton blend
tagged 40 Tall 23" chest, sleeves are around 35" when measured like a shirt, 48" long bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $65 shipped or offer


----------



## TweedyDon

*Now just $30! Old School Script Label LL Bean Goose Down jacket*

This is fantastic! Light and extremely warm as you'd expect from Bean, this dates from the Script label days, when Bean was making serious outdoor gear. This jacket has a quilted interior, a corduroy collar, a heavy duty zipper, knit cuffs, two deep front flapped pockets, and two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in very, very warm and comfortable material--brushed duck?--and are also very very deep. It has an interior pocket, and an interior waist drawstring for shaping and fit.

It does have some small black marks on the back, as shown, and so is overall in Very Good condition.

If I didn't have too many coats already--including a Filson double Mackinaw!--I'd keep this!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Size L; this could work for a 40 or 42, depending on how you layer--maybe even a 38.

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c. 38, measured as a shirt.
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## catside

^Somebody pick that up pls. I have same in green and warms like nothing else.The price is only right.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING AQUASCUTUM TWEED OVERCOAT!*



















*Made in Canada--SUPERB condition!*​
This is absolutely beautiful, extremely rare, and in wonderful condition! I have the provenance of this coat, and it was worn very, very sparingly indeed--less than half a dozen times to church, and so it was exposed to the elements for around 25 minutes all in, if that! It still retains its original spare button, in its original packing!

The beauty of this coat is hard to capture in words, although I'm hesitant to rely on my pictures, as they really don't capture just how lovely this is. The plaid is both striking and muted--by no means saying "look at me" but definitely noticeable, consisting of lovely tones of earth, chestnut, and bark. Aquascutum describe the colourway as "Malt", which is highly appropriate! To my mind, this is a wonderful, classic, confident tweed--which is just as tweed should be! The pattern matching everywhere is fantastic. The tweed has a lovely soft hand--i's not rough at all, as tweed used for overcoats often can be. This coat was Made in Canada for Aquascutum, the true rival to Burberry, and is at least half-canvassed, possibly fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. The raglan sleeves have half-belt cuffs, and are beautifully cut.

This is in absolutely beautiful condition, and comes complete with its original spare button.

*Asking just $175, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve, raglan, so measured like a shirt: 35 3/4 (+3)
Length (BOC): 40 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Holiday Emblematics! $10 each, unless noted.*

*I have several seasonal emblematic ties to pass on today! As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​*








*1) Cape Cod Neckwear.* Likely poly/silk. Christmas trees! Very good condition. $10.

 

*2) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer.* A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $10.

 

*3) Tango. Tree ornaments. *NWT from Bloomingdale's. $10.

 

*4) Brooks Brothers. Candles and wreaths.* Very Good condition. Asking $10.

 

*5) The Andover Shop. Santa about to descend down a chimney! *Very Good condition. Likely all silk. Rare! $12

 

*6) Neiman Marcus; Santa with a "NM" sack! *Excellent condition. Poly/silk. Rare! $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC AQUASCUTUM TRENCHCOAT -- 100% COTTON!*



















*Made in England!*​
This is beautiful! Cut from 100% cotton rather than the far more usual poly/cotton blend, this trenchcoat shows just why Aquascutum is a worthy rival to Burberry--and it's not just because of their similar heritage! This features a wonderful check lining--different from the usual rather dull Aquascutum lining, since this was made expressly for Barney's of New York--an overshoulder cape, brass throat latches to keep the rain out, a leather buckle on the belt, adjuster belts at the cuffs, the full complement of brass D-rings on the belt (for maps, whistles, and a service revolver for storming the trenches of the Hun!), and a single hook vent. It was MADE IN ENGLAND.

The belt to this coat could do with a press, as it's a bit wrinkled, and there is some minor, minor wear to the leather of the buckle. There is also a very small brown watermark in the lining by the vent--but even you're unlikely to spot this, and it certainly won't be seen when worn. Overall, then, this is very conservatively rated at being in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $115, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 38 Short, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Shoulders: N/A as raglan sleeves. 
Sleeve (measured like a shirt): c. 33 (+2)
Length: 41 3/4


----------



## AlfaNovember

TweedyDon said:


> STUNNING AQUASCUTUM TWEED OVERCOAT!


I passed up one of these at the thrift some months ago*. I've been regretting it ever since. It's not for anyone wishing to pass anonymously, but if you are prepared to grab the bull by the horns - it's a beautiful coat.

(* I had already hit my quota for the day with a proper camel polo coat)


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY SWEATERS--incl. for her! RARE Scottish Camelhair cableknit, Shetland by Dean's of Scotland, Brooks Bros., more!*

*I have several lovely sweaters to pass on today--with a LOT coming along shortly!

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Dean's of Scotland shetland sweater.* Hand-frame knitted. The shetland equivalent of the BB fun shirt? Size 40; chest: 20, Sleeve: 33 1/2, Length: 26. Excellent condition except for a small snag on one sleeve, hence just $12.

  

*2) STUNNING AND RARE! Made in Scotland Camelhair sweater. *Incredibly luxurious and soft! Almost certainly professionally handknitted, this does have rather high armholes--so beware! Probably about a size small, or small medium. Chest: 19, sleeve c. 31, length 25. Excellent condition. Asking just $25, or offer.

  

*3) Brooks Brothers v-neck. Made from Scottish Lambswool.* Size L; chest 23, sleeve 33 1/4, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking just $18, or offer.

 

*4) Dack's Argyle sweater. Made in Italy.* This has wonderful colours! Excellent condition. Asking just $16, or offer.

   

*5) FOR HER!!! *You know that look you get when yet more packages arrive from you? Well, nip it in the bud next time, by saying "Actually, this one's for you....!" *Women's XS pale pink sweater vest from J. McLaughlin of Princeton*. Utterly, utterly preppy! Excellent condition. Made from various fluffy, fuzzy natural fabrics (merino and angora) as shown. Bust: 17, sleeve, 29 1/2, length 19 3/4. This cost a fortune new--McLaughlin's in EXPENSIVE, so how about just $16, shipped, or offer?


----------



## hooker4186

New Stuff and Old Stuff - offers always welcome just give a shout!

New without tags Brooks Brothers Country Club black blazer. Two button front, four buttons on the sleeves, fully lined, single vent. The blazer is made from Super 120s fabric from the world famous Loro Piana mill. *$50
*
Tagged size is 39 Long.
Measurements -
Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 27"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 31.5"


























Orvis shirt Large - checked Red orange brown white. *$20*
Measurements -
Chest: 25"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 31"


















Orvis shirt Large - off white oxford cloth - dual chest pocket with a small velcro pocket on the left side as well. Nice detailing beautiful condition.* $20*
Measurements -
Chest: 25"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 31.5"


























Orvis Signature shirt large - very very soft silk/wool blend *$20*
Measurements -
Chest: 23.5"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 23"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 31"


















Orvis Sportsman Twill Shirt Large - *$20*
Chest: 26"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 32"


























Woolrich Goose Down Vest - Dark Green Size Large - Insanely warm - _*$25*_

Measurements -
Chest: 24"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 27"


























RRL Double RL V-Neck Sweater - 100% Wool - nice as all RRL stuff is - *$50*
Measurements -
Chest: 23"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 25"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 25.5"


















Fantastic H. Freeman and Son sack. 100% lambswool, a grayish color with gray and tan windowpane. Fully line, single vent, 3 roll 2. No tagged size but could work for a 44 I'd wager. In excellent condition, with the exception of a mark on the left sleeve - I believe this could be removed by a competent dry cleaner. Asking *$40>>$35>>$30*
Chest - 23"
Shoulders - 20"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32"

View attachment 6044
View attachment 6045


































Recent Sir Pendleton Plaid Shirt, size XL - nice green and blue with yellow and red checks. Asking *$20>>$18>>$15*
Measurements:
Chest - 25"
Sleeves - 24"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31"

















Pendleton Country Traditionals Campbell Dress Tartan - a bit of blackwatch with white and gray and black - very nice asking *$20>>$18>>>$15*
Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"

























100% camelhair jacket from Brooks Brothers in a black and white houndstooth. Excellent condition, single vent two button - *$50>>>NOW $45>>NOW $35>>>NOW $30 LAST DROP AND THIS IS OFF TO EBAY*

Chest -22.5"
Shoulders - 19"
Sleeve - 24" with about 1" to bring out
Length (BoC) - 30.5"

View attachment 5812
View attachment 5813


















GB Sportelli Shetland Sweater - comfy and fuzzy - tagged a Medium - *$25>>$20>>>$18>>>$15*

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19" 
Sleeves - 24"
Length - 26"










Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$17>>>$15*
Measurements:
Shoulders 20.5
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 32







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tubs

Couple of finds from the last several months. These don't fit so let me know if you're interested.

*J Press Charcoal Herringbone Suit (Approx 39R)

*Single vent, small hole on the inside seam of one pant leg. It hides well because fabric from the seam prevents leg from showing.
 


Chest 21.5
Waist: 20.5
Shoulders: 18
Length: 31
Sleeves: 24
Waist: 18
Inseam: 27
1 ¾ Cuff

*J. Press Herringbone SC (Approx 40R)
*
Single vent. Needs a trip to cleaners, otherwise awesome.
Chest: 22
Waist: 21
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 30
Sleeves 23.5

*Polo Linen White, Labelled Large (Approx 42R)*

Chest: 23
Waist: 21.75
Shoulders: 20
Length: 31.5
Sleeves: 25.75

Nordstrom Blackwatch

Shoulders: 18.5
Chest: 21.5
Waist: 22
Length: 31.5
Sleeves: 25

Neck has a little wear and sleeve tip is a little worn, could use a trip to the cleaners, but otherwise it's in pretty good shape. Center Vent.

Polo Navy Wool Bomber

BB Supima Cotton Chinos, labeled 33x30

16" X 28.5
3" Remaining fabric

BB Navy 100% Wool Trousers, Labeled 35W 30L

Waist 18"
Length: 27.5
2.5" extra fabric


----------



## CMDC

These are really lovely and will be a nice addition for the holiday party season. Excellent condition.

Lands End wool tartan trousers
Made in USA
Waist 35; Inseam 33
Forward pleats and cuffed. Braces buttons also present

$29 conus


----------



## jkidd41011

Jack Victor - Tagged 46L (Condition is very good with the exception of the waist band/pants that was white and shows wear...it was purchased new. Comes with plastic JV Hanger) $50.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 19.75"
Chest - 23.5"
Sleeves - 26"
Length BOC - 33"
Length TOC - 34.5"
Two Button
Double Vent

Pants

Waist - 20" (extra 2")
Inseam - 31.5" with 1.5" Cuffs
Outseam - 43.5"
Single Pleat













































Samuelson SC Tagged 42R $35.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 19"
Chest - 21"
Sleeves - 25"
Length - 31"




























HSM Sport Coat - Tagged 46L (Still has the tag on the collar from the store).....$25.00 shipped

Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length BOC - 32.5"
Length TOC - 34"
Two Button
Single Vent














































Southwick for Paul Stuart- (Untagged but my guess would be its a large 46 small 48 because it's a tad large for me, nice heavy winter suit, in excellent condition) $45.00 shipped
Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24.5"
Sleeves - 26"
Length BOC - 33.5"
Length TOC - 35"
Two Button
Single Vent

Pants

Waist - 20.5" (extra 2.5")
Inseam - 32" with 1.75" Cuffs
Outseam - 44.5"
Flat Front


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarf Update*: Only (3), (16), and (17) left now--thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790

Mr Goodheart, your inbox is full


----------



## GMMcL

*Lots of Suits, Blazer / SCs, Outerwear And Trousers Available*

Hi there, all. I have many, many things available. Here are the items that are most thread-appropriate.

NOTE: I'm having a lot of trouble posting pictures, plus I don't want to overwhelm the thread. I have pics of every one of these items, and would be glad to share them. Please PM me with interest and I will be glad to PM the pics back (assuming I can figure out how).

Prices listed (shipping included); but open to offers. Cash preferred, but I could make a trade exception for unique items.

Thanks in advance for looking.

SUITS / SPORT COATS:

38, 39

Andover Shop. Beige cotton, 2 button, single vent, dual pleat trou. Rust blemish on trouser; should come out with dry cleaning. Priced accordingly at $65
Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32
Arm: 25
Waist: 34
Inseam: 32

J Press solid charcoal lightly flannelized 3 roll 2 single vent flat front trousers. excellent used condition; 9.5 out of 10. $195
Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.75
Length: 30.5
Arm: 24
Waist: 32
Inseam: 29.75

40, 41

J Press Pressidential tweed windowpane plaid sport coat in beige field with jewel tone green, blues and reds. Even more unbelievable in person. Excellent used condition. $145
Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.25
Length: 30.5
Arm: 24.75

J Press beige cotton unstructured sport coat, 3 roll 2 single vent, quarter lined, 1 sleeve button missing but otherwise excellent condition. $65
Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31.5
Arm: 24.25
Waist: 
Inseam:

Paul Stuart charcoal with burgundy pinstripe suit, USA made. 2 pairs of trousers, one flat front, one dual inward pleat. 2 button, single breast, single vent. Very good used condition. $135
Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 30.5
Arm: 24.25
Waist: 34.5 
Inseam: 28.25

Paul Stuart light khaki green suit, USA made, single breast, single vent. Comes with 2 pairs of flat front trousers that feature split and curtain waistband. Very very good used condition. $135.
Pit: 21.25
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 30.75
Arm: 24.25
Waist: 34
Inseam: 28

J press light khaki green cotton suit, 3 roll 2, single vent with flat front trousers. Excellent used condition. $165
Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 30.5
Arm: 23.5
Waist: 33
Inseam: 29

Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn suit, navy blue with silver pinstripes of varying pattern. Winter weight, flannelized and very soft. 2 button, single vent, dual reverse pleat and split waistband. Excellent condition but for 2 small moth holes in trou that will need re-weaving. Priced accordingly at $40
Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 30.5
Arm: 23
Waist: 33
Inseam: 30

Burberry by Hickey Freeman, very recent, USA made, sport coat light blue with silver windowpane, dual vent, 3 button. All seams and vent flaps basted shut; no signs of wear.
Pit: 20.75
Shoulder: 18.5 
Length: 31
Arm: 25.25
Waist: 
Inseam:

42-43

Oxxford Light gray chalk stripe with pick stitch single breast single vent fully lined flat front trousers Super 120s. Cuff of one trouser leg frayed. Otherwise, VGC. $85
Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29
Arm: 24.25
Waist: 39.5
Inseam: 27.5

Oxxford Charcoal gray/black with silver and brown chalk stripes, Super 120s, single breast single vent 2 button. Trousers are dual pleated. "Oxxford" brand tag is missing, but inner pocket tag present and confirms Oxxford. $95
Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 31.25
Arm: 23.5
Waist: 37
Inseam: 29

Oxxford Solid brown, single breast, single vent, 2 button, flat front trousers. Some hand-stitching repairs needed. Small hole at point where inseam meets crotch; easily re-woven without being noticed. Priced to reflect condition at $40.
Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5 
Length: 32.5
Arm: 25
Waist: 35.5
Inseam: 30.5

Oxxford brown grosgrain cashmere/wool blend sport coat with reall brass buttons. Single breast, single vent, 2 button. Fits sack. Excellent used condition. $95
Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 29
Arm: 23.5

Oxxford Charcoal gray herringbone tweed with burgundy overcheck. $45
Pit: 20.75
Shoulder: 18.25 
Length: 30
Arm: 24

Oxxford Navy blue 100% silk blazer with brass and blue buttons, single vent, single breast, pick stitch, half lined, patch pockets. Waist has been let out so fits sack. Note slight fray at tip of sleeve points, but otherwise in excellent condition. $45
Pit: 21.75
Shoulder: 17.75 
Length: 28.75
Arm: 24.25

Oxxford Navy blue double breasted blazer (4 over 1) with real MOP buttons, single vent, fully lined, waist let out so fits sack. $45
Pit: 22.25
Shoulder: 18 
Length: 28.25
Arm: 23.5

Oxxford Charcoal tight pinstripe, Super 150s, with silver and crimson stripes. Because there are no matching trousers, priced to move at $30
Pit: 21.25
Shoulder: 18.5 
Length: 30.5
Arm: 23.75

Oxxford Brown glenplaid sport coat, 1/2 lined, 2 button single vent. $25
Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5 
Length: 32.5
Arm: 25

Polo Ralph Lauren suit, USA made, dark gray nailhead, single breast, 2 button, dual inward pleat trousers. Spring/summer weight. Very good used condition $125
Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19.75 
Length: 30.75
Arm: 24.5
Waist: 36
Inseam: 30

Anderson & Sheppard bespoke cashmere sport coat, textured navy blue. 2 button, unvented, faux button cuffs. Very soft and obviously hand made. Vintage but with timeless styling. Very good to excellent used condition. $245
Pit: 
Shoulder: 
Length: 
Arm: 
Waist: 
Inseam:

Bradmore solid gray sport coat, hopsack / grosgrain weave. Sack cut, single breast, 2 button, single vent. Excellent used condition. $45
Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Arm: 24.75
Waist: 
Inseam:

Brooks Brothers featuring Loro Piana cotton, chocolate brown corduroy sport coat. Leather wrapped buttons. 3 button, dual vent. Excellent used condition. $155
Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 31.5
Arm: 25
Waist: 
Inseam:

J Press tweed sport coat, gray glenplaid with greens and blues. Single breast, single vent, 2 button. Excellent used condition. $75
Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 31.5
Arm: 25.25
Waist: 
Inseam:

Vintage Hickey Freeman hand tailored tight blue pinstripe suit, single breast single vent. 2 button with flat front trousers. Jacket is half lined and trousers are unlined. Excellent used condition. $85
Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31.5
Arm: 24.5
Waist: 36
Inseam: 30

Vintage Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece chocolate brown glenplaid suit. Sack cut, 3 roll 2, half lined, single breast with single vent. Flat front trousers that feature split and curtain waistband. Very very good used condition. $85
Pit: 22.25
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 32.5
Arm: 24.75
Waist: 39.5
Inseam: 28.5

Burlington of Savile Row (made in Holland) charcoal gray chalkstripe suit. Flannelized, single breast single vent. Pick stitched with faux button holes, hacking pocket. Trousers are flat front. Excellent used condition. $145
Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 32
Arm: 24.75
Waist: 40
Inseam: 30.5

Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn suit, charcoal gray pinstripe, single breast single vent 2 button, trousers are dual inward pleat. Nap on trouser fronts has worn down. Otherwise, suit is in excellent condition. Priced accordingly at $125.
Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31.5
Arm: 24.5
Waist: 36
Inseam: 30

44-45

Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn suit, navy blue pinstripe, flannelized. 2 button, Single breaste, single vent. Dual reverse pleat with split waistband. $175.
Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 33
Arm: 27.5
Waist: 38
Inseam: 30.5

Vintage Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit, sack cut, light gray nailhead weave with light blue overcheck. Single vent, 3 roll 2. Half lined jacket. Trousers are dual reverse pleated, split and curtain waistband. Very good used condition. $95
Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.75
Length: 31.5
Arm: 23.75
Waist: 36
Inseam: 29

46-47

Burberry suit, mid-gray birdseye, USA made. 2 button, single breast, single vent. Trouser are double pleated. Good to very good used condition (some lining blemishing) $45
Pit: 24
Shoulder: 20.75
Length: 32.5
Arm: 24.5
Waist: 39
Inseam: 30

Harris Tweed sport coat, light beige with charcoal windowpane, grosgrain hopsack weave, wrapped leather buttons. Single breast single vent, 2 button. Very good to excellent used condition. $75
Pit: 24
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 30
Arm: 25
Waist: 
Inseam:

48-50

Tom James Royal Classic sport coat, Holland & Sherry fabric, gray herringbone, 3 button single vent. Cut very sack, with little or no waist suppression. $25
Pit: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31.5
Arm: 24
Waist: 
Inseam:

TROUSERS

Brooks Brothers solid gray flat front with Loro Piana wool. Needs a trip to the cleaners, but otherwise very good used condition. $45
Waist: 36
Inseam: 28

Hiltl cotton chinos, in light beige and darker beige. 4 pairs total, 3x (41 x 29.25), 1 x (38 x 33). $30each
Waist: see above
Inseam: see above

Paul stuart mid beige or brown taupe. Double inward pleat, split waistband. $25
Waist: 32
Inseam: 28,75

Polo Ralph Lauren Made in USA army green twill weave. 2 x inward pleats. Heavyweight. $25
Waist: 32
Inseam: 29.5

Polo Ralph Lauren Made in Italy solid charcoal flannelized trousers. 2x inward pleats. $30
Waist: 38.5
Inseam: 31

OVERCOATS / OUTERWEAR
Polo Ralph Lauren duffel coat in dark navy. Hemp rope straps, wood toggles. Unlined, heavyweigth wool. Excellent condition. (Note: MEasurements are approximate) Tagged Large. $150
Pit: 26
Shoulder: 22
Length: 47
Arm: 26
Waist: 
Inseam:

Vintage Crombie cashmere blend gray herringbone overcoat. Very good to excellent used condition. $75
Pit: 23
Shoulder: 20 
Length: 42
Arm: 25
Waist: 
Inseam:

Vintage Harris Tweed tweed overcoat. Good condition, though there is a faint stain on the front. Possibly removable via dry cleaning. Otherwise, excellent condition -- no holes or pulls. Priced accordingly at $55
Pit: 24.5 
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44
Arm: 27
Waist: 
Inseam:

Hickey Freeman quilted hunting jacket with quilted liner in a stunning bright plaid. Dual vented with buttonable vents. Excellent, gently used condition except that two of the button grommet covers have come off.
Pit: 25
Shoulder: 22 
Length: 36
Arm: 27
Waist: 
Inseam:

Sweater: Pringle, cableknit crew neck, scarlet, size L. Good shape but for some pilling. Pit 21.75, arm 27, length 21. $20

TIES

Yale Coop brown field with flying duck design. $25
Paul Stuart crimson field with gold stallion design. $25
Rooster 100% wool ancient madder paisley. Excellent used condition. $25
Brooks Brothers, NWOT, Green paisley dot design. $20


----------



## Sully

Patrick06790 said:


> Mr Goodheart, your inbox is full


X2 AE PA's??


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last two scarves!*

*Prices include CONUS shipping; offers welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) John Hanly & Sons of Ireland lambswool. Claimed!*

*2) Begg of Ayr, Scotland. Lambswool. The Rolls Royce of scarves!* A beautiful, rich, cream. 11 1/4 by 55 with 3 1/4 fringe. Some minor signs of wear throughout, hence just in Very Good condition, and so just $24, or offer.


----------



## GMMcL

In addition to the stuff above, I have a few pairs of shoes. Again, I can't seem to figure out how to post pictures from Photobucket, so PM with interest and I will try to post via PM.

Allen Edmond:
- Black Ashton with vibram soles; excellent interior and exterior condition. 10D. $45
- Black Park Aves, excellent condition, 10A. $65
- Cordovan calf Stowe tassel loafer. Will need taps or resoling but otherwise very good condition. $35

Nettleton (?) black pebblegrain longwing. Very good condition. $45


Footjoy
- Spectator-style golf shoes. Appear unused; white is unblemished. 10.5M. $45


----------



## JLWhittington

*J Press Shaggy Dog*

Light Grey Shaggy Dog XL 
$100 Shipped
PtP 25
Length 28
Sleeve Length 35 (cuffed)

PM if you are interested.


----------



## CMDC

Some closet purging...

Brooks Brothers khaki fieldcoat.
Tartan lining. Game pocket in rear. Pockets have tartan lining also. Warmer pockets on front. Corduroy collar.
Tagged 40

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 32
Sleeve: 33.5

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers olive belted raincoat
Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 40
Sleeve: 31 +2

$36 conus




























JPress tweed 3/2 sack
Hook vent, fully lined

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Lenght BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

*SOLD*




























Brooks Brothers 2 button, darted sport coat
Fully lined

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +1

*SOLD*


----------



## catside

catside said:


> Chambray Woolrich shirt (USA) and Icelandic sweater/zip cardigan (Iceland), both medium, sold as a unit $45


Pretty amazed nobody wanted handknitted in Iceland cardigan. Drop to 40 then to eBay.\

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/dsc00949hi.jpg/


----------



## drlivingston

*SOLD
*Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers, brown sueded leather tassel loafer, made in England, size 11D, beautiful uppers, soles show wear but still in good condition. They can be yours for *$25 shipped*. *Thank you... SOLD*


----------



## leisureclass

^ Pissed my feet aren't just a little bit bigger. That price is ridiculous! Someone get those, stat.


----------



## straw sandals

I'm trying, I'm trying!



leisureclass said:


> ^ Pissed my feet aren't just a little bit bigger. That price is ridiculous! Someone get those, stat.


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful NWT Polo Ralph Lauren sweater. It was purchased new by me (not thrifted). It is unworn, unwashed, and unblemished. Tagged XXL. I am just asking *$25 shipped*.
61%cotton/31%silk/5%linen/3%wool, buffalo nickel motif buttons
P2P------25
BOC-----26-1/2










https://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1686_zpsf723810d.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1687_zps6a71a500.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1688_zps50af13c3.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1691_zpsf7cff926.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1692_zpsb7459dc2.jpg


----------



## drlivingston

How tweed it is... It is hard to beat at *$20 shipped!* 
J.Crew, 3-button, no vent, patch pockets, fully lined, 100% wool, tagged 44R
P2P------24
Shoulder-21
BOC-----30-3/4
Sleeve---25


----------



## drlivingston

Beautifully trad. Vintage Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft long-wing gunboats. 
*THANK YOU, SOLD*


----------



## Esc8p

I'll take the shoes above! If I recall correctly, J&M run a little wider so, I'm hoping this will fit. I would have bought the previous shoes you posted, but someone beat me to it. I think I need a frequent buyer card from you. PMed you.


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> *SOLD
> *Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers, brown sueded leather tassel loafer, made in England, size 11D, beautiful uppers, soles show wear but still in good condition. They can be yours for *$25 shipped*. *Thank you... SOLD*





straw sandals said:


> I'm trying, I'm trying!


AAAAAHHHHHHHH @$%*...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drop on Trad suits--many 3/2 sacks!*

*I have several lovely trad. suits to pass on today, from H. Freeman, Brooks Brothers, Hilton, and Corbin! All are in excellent condition, in staple colours, and priced to move!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*2) Brooks Brothers Makers suit. Classic miniature herringbone 3/2 sack.
*
Another absolutely beautiful suit, this is cut as the classic 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers. The cloth is a lovely dark grey miniature herringone with a very, very very subtle vertical russet stripe running throughout. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a single center vent, three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*3) Normal Hilton Dark Grey 3/2 sack*

Another lovely trad. suit! This is from Normal Hilton, and is a lovely 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, has a center vent, three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole on the calf of one of the trosuer legs--this is very hard to find even if you know it's there, but, because of this, I'm asking

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist (flat): 20
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     ​
*4) Made in the USA Anderson-Little Almost-Glen Plaid suit*

This is a lovely suit, that would be ideal for a chap starting out--or as an everyday go-to suit! Cut in a contemporary (but NOT fashion forward) style of subtle darting and two button closure, this suit is almost but not a dark grey glen plaid, being a crosshatch pattern with a lovely subtle overchck of dark red and dark blue. If this was a 40L, it wouldn't be here! This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal

*at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (flat): 15
Inseam: 29 + 2










    

*Take (5) and (6) and (7) together for $110, shipped in CONUS!*

*5) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

This is beautiful! Cut from a mid-grey glen plaid cloth, this has a subtle blue overcheck that adds an attractive blue tinge to the cloth. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single center vent, half-canvassing, and half-lining. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4

Waist (flat) 18 1/4
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+3)










    

*6) Brooks Brothers Makers Beautiful Autumnal Brown Glen Plaid 3/2 sack suit*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful and rare autumnal brown glen plaid cloth, this beautiful suit is a 3/2 sack. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, features a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The colourway is also wonderful--a beautiful medley of russets, chestnuts, and barks! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4

Waist (flat): 18
Length: 26 1/4 (+3)









   ​
*7) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*8) SUPERB H. Freeman 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful grey cloth in miniature herringbone, this suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the great Ivy menswear stores, now long gone--this is from H. Freeman of Philadelphia, one of the great trad. clothiers. A beautiful double whammy! This is fully canvassed and half lined, and features three button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist (flat) 18 1/2
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+2 1/2)










     ​
*9) GORGEOUS Slate Blue H. Freeman 3/2.5 suit!*

This is STUNNING! Cut from a BEAUTIFUL slate-blue flannel with a mid-sized pinstripe that is edging towards chalk, but isn't quite there yet, this wonderful suit was cut by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, of THE great menswear makers in the US. It features a beautifully high lapel roll, which is strictly a 3/2.5, but almost, almost a 3 button front, and is, of course, a sack cut. It is FULLY canvassed, and half-lined. It features two button cuffs, and has a single center vent. The trousers are uncuffed, and have a flat front. This is from H. Freeman's Naturalaire line, and so features their very natural shoulder. This is a relaly wonderful suit, and is a steal at just

*$55, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 18 1/4
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+2 1/4)









     ​


----------



## Dr. D

*Burberry balmacaan, 36R*

I have several items for sale today. First up is a Burberry balmacaan, size 36R. This is the classic "Made in England" cotton/poly model that includes the matching zip-out 100% wool liner. I purchased this from ebay and the seller was way way off on the measurements. The pocket tag is missing but the tag Burberry sews under their neck label indicates this is a 36R (and the liner is similarly tagged a 44R, which is most likely the British sizing). I am a 40R and this fits me snug with just an OCBD, so it will work well for a 36R that wants to wear it over a suit jacket or sweater.

It is in good shape but needs a trip to the cleaners as it is dirty, especially along the pockets. The liner looks perfect and zips smoothly. Upon close inspection, I found a two small snags near the bottom and some small white marks that may come out with cleaning (please see the pics with a quarter as a size reference).

$60 shipped


----------



## Dr. D

Next up are 2 J. Press shaggy dogs, both size L. I purchased them here on the exchange but they are too big for me. They have just been dry cleaned and have no issues.

BOTH ARE SOLD

Light brown:
chest: 24
length: 28
sleeve: 35 (measured from the center back of the neck)



















pink:
chest: 23
length: 28
sleeve: 34


----------



## Dr. D

*Florsheim shell cordovan longwings, 9D*

Here is a pair of size 9D shell cordovan Florsheim longwings. I purchased these from the other forum last year and have worn them twice before sadly coming to the realization that they are just too big for me. In my estimation, these run a half size large, just like the Alden barrie last. So these would probably work best for someone that is a true 9.5.

This pair have clearly not been worn much and are in amazing condition: they have the original soles with the script Florsheim Imperial labels still visible and the classic 5-nail bottom with V-cleat heels. The black piping around the heel is also in great shape, whereas many longwings of this vintage have cracked or damaged piping. And the color has mellowed into a very deep brown, which resembles Alden's cigar color more than color 8.

SOLD


----------



## Dr. D

*J. Press suits and jackets (plus a BB)*

This one pains me to list. I would never even remotely consider getting rid of it except that it is too long for me. And I still want to keep it anyway. Purchased from Catside here on the exchange in 2010, it is in excellent condition and the material is silky smooth, lightweight and luxurious.

J. Press Pressidential charcoal pinstripe suit
tagged 40L
$100 shipped

chest: 21.5
shoulder: 18.5
sleeve: 25.25
Length BOC: 32

pants (with buttons for braces and front coin pocket)
waist: 36.5
inseam 30" with 1.625" cuffs and 1" extra


























J. Press dark navy pinstripe suit
tagged 41R
$45 shipped

chest: 23
shoulder: 19
sleeve: 23 +2 folded under
Length BOC: 31

pants have buttons for braces and front coin pocket
waist: 36 + about 2"
inseam: 28.5" with 1 5/8" cuffs + 1" extra
Please note: there is a small run (less than 1cm in length) on the back of the trousers, near the pocket (see photos)


























J. Press lightweight tweed jacket
no tag but fits like a 42R
$45 shipped

chest: 22.5
shoulder: 19
sleeve: 25
length BOC: 31


























Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket
tagged 41R
$40 shipped

chest: 22.5
shoulder: 19.5
sleeve 23.5 + 2 
length BOC: 30.5


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drops

LL Bean Sweater Vest
Large, 22.5 across the chest
all Lambswool, made in the USA
$20 shipped or offer

LL Bean Norwegian Sweater
made in Norway, tagged size small though body fits my medium frame perfect the sleeves are too short
20" across the chest, 22" from the armpit to the end of the sleeve
asking $30 shipped or offer

Nick Hilton Brown Herringbone Jacket
Oddly pressed,but I think a 3/2, darted, tagged 44R, fully lined, no vent
23.5" chest, 19" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 31.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $17 shipped

Huntington Alpaca Jacket
Tagged 40R, very soft, made in the USA, 3/2 sack, hook vent, lower patch pockets
it has this wispy piling on it, I'm not sure if it's a terminal diagnosis for a jacket, but figured someone might want to take a stab at it
22" chest, 18" shoulders, 25.75" sleeves, 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $12 shipped

J. Press Blazer
A medium flannel material, 3/2 sack, hook vent, fully lined, USA made
no tagged size
22" chest, 18" shoulders, 25.75" sleeves 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $50 shipped

Norman Hilton Tweed Suit
This has some details that date it a bit (the lack of a vent for example) but is well made and still pretty cool
I think it's around a 38 or 40 long, two button, darted, no vent, three patch pockets, thick material.
21 1/4" across the chest, 18.3/8" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 31 3/4" bottom of collar to hem down the back
trousers are 32x 34, with room to let out, pleated and without cuffs
asking $65shipped or offer

Aquascutum Raincoat
Aqua5 model, single breasted, with belt, made in Canada, 55/45 cotton blend
tagged 40 Tall 23" chest, sleeves are around 35" when measured like a shirt, 48" long bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $55 shipped or offer












Another Brooks Brothers Tweed Sportcoat
3/2 darted, center ventmade in the USA, neat BB logo leather buttons
tagged a 39R
20 1/2" across the chest, 18" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30"+a hair bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $50 shipped or offer

Remmington Jacket
Tagged Large, and fits like one 23" across the chest, 25" sleeves, 31 1/2" bottom of collar to hem down the back
made in the USA, Blackwatch Lining, corduroy collar, suede patches, overflowing with pockets 
asking $30 shipped or offer


__
https://flic.kr/p/0


----------



## DavidW

Group of ties, all for $35 shipped CONUS
Back row are all Polo, made in USA. Front row are Talbot (left), J Press (center) and Barney's (right). All are silk but note the maroon and blue Polo is a grenadine, and the Talbot is a shantung. All are in good, wearable condition, except the J Press has a defect in the print but it's within the knot area when tied.


----------



## Barnavelt

Price Drop



Barnavelt said:


> Aran-style Fisherman's sweater
> 
> -Made in England by Peregrine / JG Glover, 100% pure new wool, Size L.
> -Very good condition, slight fuzziness of a single thread at the left cuff; should not be an issue.
> -Thick, nice color, nice variation of designs within a single sweater.
> Width: 23, Sleeves:33 from center of collar, Length: 28
> 
> -Asking $40 CONUS. Please contact me with any offers of trade!


----------



## TheTVofP

*Florsheim Imperial Plain Toed Bluchers*

*5-Eyelet Plain Toe, Scotch Grain

Size 8.5 E
*
The condition of these shoes is excellent. The soles show minimal wear and the leather looks great. There are some light scuff markings on the toes, but no creases or damage.

These shoes are built to last with a double sole, 5 nail bottoms and V-cleat heels.





































Asking $120 shipped CONUS. Please PM me with any questions, offers, or for additional pictures.


----------



## Hardiw1

J Crew lambswool sweater
Navy, excellent condition
Tagged a Large, a little big for me. It's a larger large :wink2:
PM if you'd like measurements.

$20 shipped


----------



## DFPyne

Offers Encouraged!

London Fog 42S Double Brested Belted Trench Coat.
Great Condition. Raglan Shoulders, leather buckles, gun flap. 65% Polyester & 35% Cotton. Also includes Pile Liner. 
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 41"
[$75 Shipped]


Tan Wide Wale Corduroys - 36" Waist/33" Inseam with 3" to let out
[$35 Shipped]


Blue Hued Patch Madras Pants - 37W/28" Inseam + 3" to let out
[$30 Shipped]


Just bought these from TweedyDon but they didnt just fit right. "NWOT WONDERFUL Summer-y Patchwork Madras! These are absolutely beautiful, and I really, really wish that they fit me. I have the provenance of these, and they are unworn. These were purchased at The English Shop of Princeton, although they do not carry its house tag--and were stored carefully since. Excellent condition. Waist: 19, Inseam 28 + 2 1/5."
[$30 Shipped]

  
Lands End Direct Merchants 100% Cotton Tartan Oxford - Medium 15-15.5
[$30 Shipped]


Saddles Blue Oxford. Made in the USA 16.5-33. Features a locker loop!
[$30 Shipped]


Black Ray Ban New Wayfarers (With Case)
[$60 Shipped]


Alden Leisure Handsewn Moccasin Style 981 - Black Calfskin - 9.5 A/C
Near mint condition.
[$125 Shipped]


Pearl & Co. for Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers - Black Calfskin - 9.5 D
Needs to be resoled
[$125 Shipped]


Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
[$40 Shipped]


Blue & Red Canterbury Surcingle Belt - 32" 
Could use a cleaning, thicker then modern surcingle belts.
[$20 Shipped]


Bills Khakis M2 Lime Green Light Weight Khakis. 33" Inch, 29.5" Inseam (2.5" to let out)
[$40 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$30 Shipped]


Gitman TXX 15.5-34 Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$30 Shipped]


Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in the USA Shirt - Medium
[$35 Shipped]


7. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in Hong Kong Shirt - Medium
[$35 Shipped]


L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in the USA Shirt - Medium 
[$25 Shipped]


L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in Canada Shirt - Medium 
[$25 Shipped]


J Crew Blackwatch Trousers - 38W, 31.5" Inseam
[$30 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Tartan Patch Trousers - (Tagged 40W, Tailored to 38W, 26" Inseam with 1.25" Cuff)
[$30 Shipped]


42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$25 Shipped]


All ties $20 shipped. Deep discounts on multiple ties. I have a pile of ties I am going through but here is a taste of what is to come. If you are vaguely interested in anything please make an offer.

Brooks Brothers Burgundy & Gold BB #1 Repp - 3.75" - 100% Silk Made in USA


Turnbull & Asser Blue - 100% Silk - 3.25"


Plaid & Repp:
Jos. A. Banks Red/White/Blue Repp - 3.25 - 100% Silk Made in USA


Armand Couture Navy & Gold Repp - 3.5" - 100% Silk 


G. Galvani Red/White/Grey/Navy Repp- 3" - Feels like Silk

Psychedelic J. Press 100% Wool Bright Paisley Tie -4"

Robert Talbott Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"

Robert Talbott Tan with Green & Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"

Bergdorf Goodman Blue with Red - 100% Silk - 3.25"


William Schmidt Oslo Black Watch Tartan - 3" (Child Length) - 100% Wool


Erskine Tartan - 3.25" - 100% Wool 


Emblematics: 
Murray's Toggery Shop Whale Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Taylor Limited for Solomon Zeidel & Sons Port Washington, NY Ship Wheel & Anchor Emblematic - 3.25" - 100% Polyester 


Black Lab Pintail Emblematic Tie - 3.25" - Made in the USA


Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"









Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









British Clubs for Bullock's 3" Coat of Arms Tie

Triminham's of Bermuda Compass Emblematic Tie - 3.5" 

Blanford Crested Clubs Eagle with World Emblematic Tie - 3"

Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 









Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie - Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87 - Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


Eljo's Clipper Ship Emblematic - 3.25" - Feels like Polyester 


Alynn Dirty Old Man Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Paddle Lobster Emblematic 3" - 100% Polyester


Navy/White Lobster Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Golfing Santa - 3.5" - 100% Polyester 


Ellisso Tennis Emblematic - 3.75 - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Putting Golfer Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bill Blass Lighthouse Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk 


Wembey Shield Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bloomingdales Traditionalist Mistletoe Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk Made in USA 


Horsewhip Emblematic Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


Country Store of Concord Save The Whales Tie - - 100% Polyester - 3" - 


Hampton Hall New York 1855 Door Tie - 100% Nylon - 3.5"


Cape Cod Neckware Duck With Reef - 100% Polyster - 3" - Made in the USA


42ML Brooks Blend Charcoal Grey Suit
[$50 Shipped]
3/2 Roll, quarter lined and hooked vent. Belt catcher and watch pocket on pants. Can't exactly make out the fabric content but looks like 60% & 40% Polyester. 
Jacket - 
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Pants - 
Waist: 18.5" x2
Inseam: 28" + 1.5 (No Cuff)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops:

*Brooks Brothers Repp tie*
grey/green/red/navy
3.75" wide, silk
View attachment 6103
View attachment 6104

$14

*Brooks Brothers #1 Repp*
Yellow/navy/white 
3 5/8" wide















SOLD

*Teddy Bear emblematic*
made by "The Taylor Tie" in England
3" wide, poly















$14

*Ralph Lauren Prospect Khakis*
32" waist 30.5" inseam - flat front, no cuff.















$23

*Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33*
Made in USA, must iron.
Blue university stripe. Like new condition. 















$18


----------



## ArtVandalay

Also, I am very tempted to drop about $200 on Mr. Pyne's offerings. Ugh.


----------



## DFPyne

You know you want to. Tis the season. That's also not even a fourth of my emblematic ties. So stay tuned for more offerings.



ArtVandalay said:


> Also, I am very tempted to drop about $200 on Mr. Pyne's offerings. Ugh.


----------



## drlivingston

*Price drop!! $20 shipped for both of them*!!


drlivingston said:


> For Sale: 2 Beautiful NWOT 100% cotton Lands' End cardigans. Made in the USA. Both are tagged Large. $20 each shipped or $30 for the pair shipped.<---$12 each, $20 for the pair.
> 1) Emerald Green
> P2P------25-1/2
> Length---29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Pure White
> P2P------25-1/2
> Length---28-1/2


----------



## drlivingston

For Sale:
(4) jackets/sportcoats... They are a great value at only *$20 each shipped*!!

1) Corbin Tweed, beautiful herringbone 3/2 sack, half lined w/patch pockets, single vent, made in the USA
P2P------22
Shoulder-19
BOC-----30-3/4
Sleeve---22-3/4 +2-1/2










2) Southwick for Mobley & Sons, nice glen plaid 3/2 sack, half lined, single vent, made in the USA
P2P------24
Shoulder-20
BOC-----32
Sleeve---25-1/2










3) Brooks Brothers, 3-button, single vent, fully lined, 55% silk/45% wool, tagged 42R
P2P------23
Shoulder-19-1/2
BOC-----31
Sleeve---23-1/4










4) Harris Tweed for Stafford, 2-button, center vent, half lined, elbow patches
P2P------22
Shoulder-18
BOC-----30
Sleeve---24-1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

DFPyne said:


> You know you want to. Tis the season. That's also not even a fourth of my emblematic ties. So stay tuned for more offerings.


Did someone say emblematic ties? Watch this space this weekend!


----------



## M. Morgan

Pink Brooks Brothers OCBD, 16-34, unlined collar, good condition. $15 OBO. Can send along or post pictures later today, but message with interest.

Blue J. Press tie, paisley, worn three or four times. This tie: https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_patterned_detail.php?id=TIE710Q_31NAVRED, but I can take pictures if desired. $25.

Additionally, if you look at my old posts, my most recent one(s) on this thread were for three NWT items that I still have. If you're interested in these items, let me know--again, I will update with those items later today. Prices will be equal to or a bit less than last time I posted them. (BB 346 madras, Polo dress shirt, Polo half-zip sweater.)


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS...*



CMDC said:


> Three shirts tonight...
> 
> JPress short sleeve sport shirt w/red stripe. Button flap chest pocket.
> Measures 16 neck; 24 pit to pit
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy unistripe must iron ocbd
> 16.5 x 33
> Made in USA
> Excellent condition--little wear
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton University Store blue unistripe ocbd
> Cotton/Poly Blend
> Like new condition
> 17 x 34/5
> 
> *$16 conus*


----------



## CMDC

*DROPS...*



CMDC said:


> Since I got this jacket a few months back it has never quite fit me correctly, so I offer it up to the tradly horde.
> 
> Pendelton Blackwatch tartan wool Harrington jacket
> Made in USA
> Tagged L
> Measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 27
> Length: 27.5
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> *$25 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Baxter State lightweight parka
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren dark bottle green wide wale corduroys
> 38 x 30
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Fall/Spring Casual Outerwear - M*

Bump with update...



sbdivemaster said:


> *These coats are all in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$35 each; Both Mediums for $65!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Casual Jacket - Light Olive*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; I'm not sure this has even been worn
> Check out the zipper pull - zero wear; the button holes look unused.
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Lining; Micro-Suede Collar; 2-Button Cuffs
> Rear Shoulder gussets; Articulated Elbows; 2 Flap Pockets; Ribbed Waist
> Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 33"
> S2C: 24.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> *$35 each; Both Mediums for $65!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


*********************************************

*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Dark Olive*









*SOLD*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel Shirts, M-XXL*

Bump and update...

*Got cords and gray flannels coming soon, so keep a look out later today!*



sbdivemaster said:


> *********************************************
> 
> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Both LE XXL's for $35!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Blue Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; nice, heavy flannel - if this was
> just an inch larger in every dimension, this would be mine!
> Round bottom; Made in El Salvador; 100% Cotton
> *TAGGED: M*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2S: 18"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 30.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue w/Red & Yellow Check Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton Portuguese Flannel; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: L - 16-16.5*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *WoolCott Blackwatch Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, it's been washed, but colors are still vivid
> Round bottom; Woven in Denmark, MOP buttons, Locker loop
> French Front (no placket); Wool/Cotton blend (20/80? 55/45?)
> RN#: 16157 = Palm Beach Company (Austin Hill, Evan-Picone, Haspel, etc.)
> I promise you won't be disappointed with this shirt! Very old-school!
> *TAGGED: L - 16.5-17*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 36"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *Both LE XXL's for $35!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Tan Glen Plaid Flannel*
> 
> *SOLD*


----------



## Sully

Brooks Brothers white dress shirts.
$15 ea. or 2/$25 Shipped CONUS
15.5 X 33 French cuffs








16 X 33 French cuffs


----------



## mhj

*Want To Buy: Camel Hair Sport Jacket 46 R*

I'm on the look out for an inexpensive Camel Hair blazer. I basically wear a 46 R off the rack in Brooks Brothers or JAB. A 3/2 roll sack is preferred but the more trad details the better.


----------



## dexconstruct

*DROPS!**

Offers are always welcome!!*

*Brooks Brothers Makers Charcoal Herringbone Sack Suit 44/39 - $75 shipped*

The quintessential trad suit. A beautiful charcoal herringbone sack suit made by Brooks Brothers in the USA. Perfect high 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, center vent. Flat front pants, uncuffed. Likely made in the late 70s or early 80s. The jacket is in excellent condition. The pants have one flaw: the small front pocket has a tear in it. This can easily be repaired.

Chest: 23.5 
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeve: 25.75
Length: 30

Waist: 19.5
Inseam: 30
Rise: 12.5

         

*J. Press Navy Flannel Blazer 40S - $40 shipped 
*
This one needs a bit of work, but it will be a wardrobe staple for a long time. The jacket is wrinkled, covered in animal hair, and is missing two of the front buttons. Other than that, everything is good! There are no stains or holes. It is a 3/2 sack, with three patch pockets, and a hook vent. The fabric is a beautiful navy blue flannel.

Chest: 21 
Shoulders: 17.5 
Sleeve: 23 + 0.75 
Length: 29

     

*Vintage 2 Button Sack Tweed 42S - $25 shipped *

A great vintage piece from the 1960s. The rare 2 button sack jacket, with characteristic 1960s narrow lapels and 
very natural shoulders. The fabric is a gorgeous mossy green tweed with blues and golds throughout. The jacket is half-lined and has side vents. The only problem with the jacket is that it is missing one of the cuff buttons.

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeve: 24 + 1
Length: 28.5

     

*Vintage Florsheim Dirty White Bucks 12 D - $30 shipped*

These are literally dirty bucks. They are from Florsheim, and I am thinking they are quite vintage based on the Florsheim logo on the insole. They feature a tremendous nap, and the classic red brick sole. Clean em up or leave 
them as is, they will look great. Condition of soles is good, the uppers are somewhat dirty.

Length: 12.75 
Width: 4.25

    

*Brooks Brothers Merino Sweater Vest L - $18 shipped *

Very nice oatmeal colored sweater vest from Brooks Brothers in a fine merino wool.

Chest: 22.5

 

*Richman Brothers Reversible Waistcoat 42 - SOLD*

This reversible waistcoat features a dark green on one side and a green and orange check on the other side.

Excellent condition.

Chest: 22 inches 
Length: 25.5

   

*Lands' End Red Hunting Shirt L - $25 shipped *

A heavy flannel hunting shirt in a bright red fabric of 70% wool/30% rayon. Condition is excellent, no stains or holes. Looks like it was barely worn at all.

Neck: 16
Chest: 23
Shoulder: 19.5 
Sleeve: 32.5 
Length: 29.5

     

*Corbin for English Shop of Princeton Brown Wool Trousers 38 - $18 shipped *

A pair of brown worsted wool trousers made for the English Shop at Princeton by Corbin. Flat and uncuffed. Excellent condition.

Waist: 19
Inseam: 29
Rise: 11.5

   

*Alan Paine Lambswool Sweater 40 - $18 shipped*

Sweater from Alan Paine in a beautifully soft lambswool. Excellent condition with no stains or holes.

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 32
Length: 24


----------



## frosejr

I have a couple wants to list, in hopes you might see something while thrifting. The items or sizes I'm looking for are not always thought of as flippable, but if you run across something, I'm interested.

For me: I've recently lost a fair amount of weight so most of my old clothes look like clown clothes, or are just worn out.
1) suits, sport coats in 50L (20" shoulders, 51-52" ptp, 26-27" sleeves)
2) winter overcoat in light color for 50L
3) khakis - 42" waist, inseam 32-34, depending on rise
4) dress slacks/odd trousers - 44 long, 32-34" inseam, I don't mind killing cuffs if I need to, to lengthen
5) dress shirts - any trad style, any maker, 18/36 or 18.5/36
6) shoes - 12c (this isn't really a product of my weight loss, just thought I would mention it)

my son: my 12 year old boy wants a set of clothes to look like dad. Gonna try to accommodate before he changes his mind.
1) boys size 14 or 16 white OCBD, must-iron or non-iron doesn't matter
2) mens size 9c or 9d black longwings, type of leather and maker not important

If you have or see anything you think I could use, please let me know via PM.

Thanks
Francis


----------



## catside

^These are tough sizes to find altough I think I saw some stuff in my local thrift. Congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## frosejr

^Thanks catside!


----------



## drlivingston

I have a beautiful Lands End navy blazer with brass buttons that is a 50R. 26" across the chest, 22" across the shoulder, 26.5" sleeves. It's not considered a long but it is still 32" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the jacket. It's hard to beat for $20 shipped.


----------



## Kreiger

*Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*

Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dexter1h.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/

Asking $25 including CONUS shipping.

*
Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*

Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/

Asking $45 including CONUS shipping.

*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with Colored Fleck*

By Brooks Brothers. Two button, center vent. Made in USA.
Shoulder: 17.5"
P2P: 20.75"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length: 31"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tweed1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/tweed4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tweed2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tweed3.jpg/

Asking $25 shipped CONUS.

All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## catside

drlivingston said:


> I have a beautiful Lands End navy blazer with brass buttons that is a 50R. 26" across the chest, 22" across the shoulder, 26.5" sleeves. It's not considered a long but it is still 32" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the jacket. It's hard to beat for $20 shipped.


Come to think of it I have a - dare I say it!- a Zegna Couture Black SC that might fit.


----------



## housemartin

Alan Paine Saddle Shoulder Shetland, 
Pit to Pit 22"
Total Length 29"
$68 + $13 shipping anywhere in North America


----------



## drlivingston

For Sale:
A timeless classis. I am offering a beautiful Brooks Brothers Brooksgate full-length double-breasted coat. It is in great shape and absolutely stunning. It is tagged a 42R. Buttons are mounted to allow right over left or vice versa. It has a button-in liner that can be removed to make it a nice 3-season coat. All the buttons and rings are present. The leather wrapped buckles are as new. It is a great buy at* $50 shipped*! (sorry for the poor lighting in the pictures)
P2P---24
BOC---44


----------



## bigwordprof

Anybody got a versatile sc that's 3/2 sack in about a 48L/XL? Please let me know.


----------



## Jovan

While we're at it, I'm always looking for 40L suits and sport coats... preferably 3/2 sack and/or from the '60s.


----------



## Andersdad

I'll pile on as well. Looking for a 3/2 patch pocket blazer in 41/42R.


----------



## DavidW

Ok, how about drop to *$30 shipped CONUS for all seven*.


DavidW said:


> Group of ties, all for $35 shipped CONUS
> Back row are all Polo, made in USA. Front row are Talbot (left), J Press (center) and Barney's (right). All are silk but note the maroon and blue Polo is a grenadine, and the Talbot is a shantung. All are in good, wearable condition, except the J Press has a defect in the print but it's within the knot area when tied.


----------



## mhj

mhj said:


> I'm on the look out for an inexpensive Camel Hair blazer. I basically wear a 46 R off the rack in Brooks Brothers or JAB. A 3/2 roll sack is preferred but the more trad details the better.


I wish I would have thought of asking here before spending weeks running around to thrifts. I now have a camel colored and a navy BB jacket being shipped.


----------



## Himself

^^^ I love these multicolored shetlands.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MAJOR PRICE DROP!*

*STUNNING AQUASCUTUM TWEED OVERCOAT!*



















*Made in Canada--SUPERB condition!*​
This is absolutely beautiful, extremely rare, and in wonderful condition! I have the provenance of this coat, and it was worn very, very sparingly indeed--less than half a dozen times to church, and so it was exposed to the elements for around 25 minutes all in, if that! It still retains its original spare button, in its original packing!

The beauty of this coat is hard to capture in words, although I'm hesitant to rely on my pictures, as they really don't capture just how lovely this is. The plaid is both striking and muted--by no means saying "look at me" but definitely noticeable, consisting of lovely tones of earth, chestnut, and bark. Aquascutum describe teh colourway as "Malt", which is highly appropriate! To my mind, this is a wonderful, classic, confident tweed--which is just as tweed should be! The pattern matching everywhere is fantastic. The tweed has a lovely soft hand--i's not rough at all, as tweed used for overcoats often can be. This coat was Made in Canada for Aquascutum, the true rival to Burberry, and is at least half-canvassed, possibly fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single hook vent. The raglan sleeves have half-belt cuffs, and are beautifully cut.

This is in absolutely beautiful condition, and comes complete with its original spare button.

*Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve, raglan, so measured like a shirt: 35 3/4 (+3)
Length (BOC): 40 3/4


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Beautiful coat, Tweedy.


----------



## Kreiger

Dexter's are SOLD



Kreiger said:


> *Dexter Made in USA Beefroll Penny Loafers*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, sewn rubber sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dexter3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/dexter4wm.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dexter1h.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dexter6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dexter5o.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dexter8.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dexter7n.jpg/
> 
> SOLD
> 
> *
> Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/
> 
> Asking $45 including CONUS shipping.
> 
> *Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with Colored Fleck*
> 
> By Brooks Brothers. Two button, center vent. Made in USA.
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> P2P: 20.75"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Length: 31"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tweed1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/tweed4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tweed2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tweed3.jpg/
> 
> Asking $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> All the usual disclaimers apply. Used goods, please look at the pictures. Please feel welcome to PM with questions.


----------



## Yuca

DoghouseReilly said:


> Beautiful coat, Tweedy.


My sentiments precisely.


----------



## AlanC

*Great holiday items! Buy now & I'll ship fast.*

Vintage studs + drops! Want it? Make me an offer!

*Swank* mother of pearl studs on card
Perfect shape
$18 delivered CONUS, PayPal

(sorry for the large pic size)









Back:
https://i.imgur.com/pWnVV.jpg



AlanC said:


> Just in time for holiday parties, two fantastic (semi-)formal shirts.
> 
> *Budd Shirtmakers of Piccadilly* pique front on voile body
> Made in England
> Tagged size: 15 1/2
> Measures to 15 x 34
> 
> This shirt is rare treasure. I sorely wish it fit me, and I'm tempted to keep it just to have. This is next level stuff.
> 
> *NOW $25!* $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Troy Shirtmakers Guild* broadcloth with pleated front
> Tagged size: 16 x 32
> Made in USA
> 
> A classic American Trad take on the semi-formal shirt.
> 
> *NOW $18!* $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal





AlanC said:


> *Classic wool waistcoat - custom made*
> Made in USA (Union label in pocket)
> Measures to ~20" p2p
> I would recommend this for someone who is around a size 38 in sportcoats. It's too tight for me.
> 
> This is a classic vintage piece, custom made through Meyer's of Lexington, Kentucky for a local horse owner. I purchased this the same time I bought a bespoke Dege sportcoat from the same owner. This must have been from his slightly thinner days.
> 
> It's in perfect shape, and is perfect for the holidays. It seems to have been professionally expanded from a smaller size, no issues there, though. The alteration would be unseen.
> 
> This is a top shelf piece, perfect as an odd vest this time of year.
> 
> *NOW $35!* $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## hooker4186

Some price drops...

New without tags Brooks Brothers Country Club black blazer. Two button front, four buttons on the sleeves, fully lined, single vent. The blazer is made from Super 120s fabric from the world famous Loro Piana mill. *$50>>>$45
*
Tagged size is 39 Long.
Measurements -
Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeves: 27"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 31.5"


























Orvis shirt Large - checked Red orange brown white. *$20>>>$17*
Measurements -
Chest: 25"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 31"


















Orvis Signature shirt large - very very soft silk/wool blend *$20>>>$17*
Measurements -
Chest: 23.5"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeves: 23"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 31"


















Orvis Sportsman Twill Shirt Large - *$20>>>$17*
Chest: 26"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 32"


























Woolrich Goose Down Vest - Dark Green Size Large - Insanely warm - _*$25>>>$20*_
Measurements -
Chest: 24"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 27"


























RRL Double RL V-Neck Sweater - 100% Wool - nice as all RRL stuff is - *$50>>>>$45*
Measurements -
Chest: 23"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 25"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 25.5"


















Fantastic H. Freeman and Son sack. 100% lambswool, a grayish color with gray and tan windowpane. Fully line, single vent, 3 roll 2. No tagged size but could work for a 44 I'd wager. In excellent condition, with the exception of a mark on the left sleeve - I believe this could be removed by a competent dry cleaner. Asking *$40>>$35>>$30>>>>$25*
Chest - 23"
Shoulders - 20"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 32"

View attachment 6044
View attachment 6045


































Recent Sir Pendleton Plaid Shirt, size XL - nice green and blue with yellow and red checks. Asking *$20>>$18>>$15*
Measurements:
Chest - 25"
Sleeves - 24"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31"

















Pendleton Country Traditionals Campbell Dress Tartan - a bit of blackwatch with white and gray and black - very nice asking *$20>>$18>>>$15*
Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"

























Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$17>>>$15*
Measurements:
Shoulders 20.5
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## Tom Buchanan

*Blackwatch plaid Albert Slippers Made in England 10.5 $85*

Still in time for your New Year's cocktail parties. Beautiful Orvis Blackwatch plaid Albert Slippers. Unworn, still have tag and original price tag showing $225. These are sized 10.5, but might work best for a size 10 (I am between a 10.5 and an 11 and these are a bit tight for me). Made in England

$85 CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel Shirts - L, XLT & XXL*

Another update...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Both LE XXL's for $35!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue w/Red & Yellow Check Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton Portuguese Flannel; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: L - 16-16.5*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 36"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *Both LE XXL's for $35!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Tan Glen Plaid Flannel*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *LL Bean Blue Plaid Flannel*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *WoolCott Blackwatch Plaid*
> 
> *SOLD*


----------



## catside

I have received many inquiries for this piece and I am posting the measures here for everyone to see at the same time before it goes to eBay or consignement. I admired it for a while but can't keep it. Last time I was this size, I was a much younger man.
This is possibly one of the best tailoring I have seen for a while from Umberto the Tailor at Wilton, Fairfield County, CT. Very very expensive (for me at least) and still there. If there was any way this could fit me, you would not see this here but isn't it always the case?
Bespoke three piece suit, fully canvassed, surgeon cuffs, double vented. Tweed is thick, handwoven, and I would hazard a guess that Scottish.
I would put the size at *42L*. *SOLD*
Jacket:
Ptop 22 inches
waist 21 inches
Sleeves 25, can be shortened up to 0.5 inch due to surgeon's cuffs one inch away, from that point shoulder shortening which costs money, can be extended 1 inch.
SH 19 inches
BOC 31 inches

Vest: ptop 20.75"

Pants Flat front Waist 17 plus 3" for expansion.
Inseam31.5 +3 inches, no cuffs


----------



## TweedyDon

*More scarfs! Including another Begg of Ayr!*

*I have three lovely scarfs to pass on today--including a tartan Begg of Ayr, the Rolls Royce of scarfs!
*
As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*








ntere​
*1) Begg of Ayr. The Rolls-Royce of scarfs!* *Claimed!*

*2) Cecchi e Cecchi wool scarf. Made in Italy. *Lovely muted grey tartan. 11 1/4 by 55, with 2 1/2" fringe each end. Very Good condition. Asking $15, or offer.

  

*3) Made in England cashmere scarf. *Beautiful--in muted dusty rose pink, pale dove grey, and light grey. Excellent condition! Measures a very generous 121/2 by 64, with 3" fringe each end. Asking $24, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

​*1) NWT Scott Green. Made in Scotland. Wool. 
*
*2) NWT MacDougall. Made in Scotland. Wool. *

Both claimed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Emblematic ties!*

*
EMBLEMATICS!










J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Chipp, and more!​
*

*As always, all prices include FREE CONUS SHIPPING; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*All offers are very welcome!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*PS: I have around 150 more ties to list, so keep watching this space!*_

*1) Chipp. Bah Humbug! Tie. SILK.* Silk Chipp humor ties have recently fetched over $245 on eBay, and should not be confused with the more common polyester versions. This one is in Good/very Good condition--rumpled from storage, but nothing a good steam wouldn't fix. $200 + is insane, frankly, so how about $16, or offer?

 

*2) J. Press baseball tie. Beautiful! *Burlington Knot line. Excellent condition. Claimed!

   

*3) Wool. Golden ducks on navy background. *Very Good condition--much nicer than my pictures show! Claimed!



*
4) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition $8.

 

*5) Land's End flying ducks regimental.* All silk; hand made in the USA./ Excellent condition. Claimed!

  

*
6) Robert Talbott wading bird.* Silk blend. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. $15, or offer.

  

*7) A Heraldic Squirrel, Rampant? *Silk blend, excellent condition, and a terrific emblematic! $15, or offer.

  

*8) Harvard heraldic tie.* From the Harvard Coop, of course! Excellent condition. Asking $15, or offer.

  

*9) Aztec Warrior? Givency Monsieur. *Silk blend. A great, unusual emblematic! Excellent condition. $15, or offer.

 

*10) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $15, or offer.

 

*11) ALMOST CERTAINLY a 1976 commemorative emblematic*, featuring the Liberty Bell, a Minuteman, and the 1776 flag. Polyester. The perfect gift for your Patriot! Excellent condition. Asking just $12.
 

*12) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers wool tie.* Navy with flying pheasants. Excellent condition. Claimed!

 

*13) Harry Ballot. One of the Big Four Princeton Clothiers*, of which only Hilton's remains. Wool flying pheasants. Classic! Just $16, or offer.

 

*14) Sailboat tie. *Daddy, do you own a yacht? SIlk blend, excellent condition. Just $8!

 

*15) Princeton University Store. Fly ties on a navy background.* Very Good condition; minor water damage to lining at tip. Polyester. Claimed!

  

*16) Bert Pulitzer; flying ducks. Wool. *Very good condition. $15, or offer.

 

*17) New Jersey Governor's Club.* Apparently issued only to current and former NJ Governors.... hence very rare! Must love corruption to wear this. Honey bee emblematic, symbolising how sweet it is to be on the public payroll in New Jersey. All silk. I have a note to myself that there's a watermark on this but I can't find it... the flaws are well hidden, which is rather apt. So, FREE with another tie, or else $5 on its own!

 

*18) Ferrell Reed for Alan Royce--one of the now-gone great Ivy stores of Princeton--fly tie emblematic. *All silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. Claimed!

   

*19) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic*. A trad summer classic! Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*HOLIDAY EMBLEMATICS!​
*








1) Cape Cod Neckwear. Likely poly/silk. Christmas trees! Very good condition. Claimed!

 

2) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $10.

 

3) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $9.

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Candles and wreaths. Very Good condition. Asking $10.

 

5) The Andover Shop. Santa about to descend down a chimney! Very Good condition. Likely all silk. Rare! $12

 

6) Neiman Marcus; Santa with a "NM" sack! Excellent condition. Poly/silk. Rare! $10


----------



## wfhoehn

That Umberto suit is remarkable.


----------



## allan

Gorgeous. This is just the thing for someone who wants to feel like an English country gentleman this season.

I have one like this, bought new from an English company earlier this year for lots more money. It's canary yellow. I love it.

Alan, if no one grabs this real soon, let's talk by PM. Can it be let out another inch or so?

But I won't be greedy. Since I already have one, I'll let someone else have first shot.

- Allan



AlanC said:


> *Classic wool waistcoat - custom made*
> Made in USA (Union label in pocket)
> Measures to ~20" p2p
> I would recommend this for someone who is around a size 38 in sportcoats. It's too tight for me.
> 
> This is a classic vintage piece, custom made through Meyer's of Lexington, Kentucky for a local horse owner. I purchased this the same time I bought a bespoke Dege sportcoat from the same owner. This must have been from his slightly thinner days.
> 
> It's in perfect shape, and is perfect for the holidays. It seems to have been professionally expanded from a smaller size, no issues there, though. The alteration would be unseen.
> 
> This is a top shelf piece, perfect as an odd vest this time of year.
> 
> $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## adoucett

If anyone has Brooks Brothers dress or sport shirts in slim or extra slim, 15.5/34 (or simply 'M' for the sport shirts), I would be very interested, and grateful! That being said if anyone encounters such a size on their thrifting outings, consider snagging them up  

I would also consider Land's End or similar if the size and quality is comparable. Looking for both button down and non-button down collars. 

Thank you in advance if anyone can help!


----------



## Himself

adoucett said:


> If anyone has Brooks Brothers dress or sport shirts in slim or extra slim, 15.5/34 (or simply 'M' for the sport shirts), I would be very interested, and grateful! That being said if anyone encounters such a size on their thrifting outings, consider snagging them up
> 
> I would also consider Land's End or similar if the size and quality is comparable. Looking for both button down and non-button down collars.
> 
> Thank you in advance if anyone can help!


BB is having a sale _right now_, with some really good deals on sport shirts.


----------



## adoucett

Himself said:


> BB is having a sale _right now_, with some really good deals on sport shirts.


Thanks for the heads up, I've taken a look at them all, and alas is why I decided to come here. I'd rather have two used ones and pay someone $20 ea. than a single (unappealing) new one for the sale price of $40. It seems the ones they are trying to liquidate must be their worst sellers... the patterns that are in my size and on sale are not very appealing, or are the Irish linen which I really didn't care for after ordering one (and returning it) last sale.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers Brooksgate Gray Flannel Double-Breasted Suit - $85 shipped*

This is a rare beast: the soft-shouldered and flat-fronted double-breasted suit. From the Brooks Brothers Brooksgate line, this suit is made up in a beautifully soft gray flannel. The suit features a 6 button darted front, 2 button cuffs, peak lapels, and a center vent. The pants are flat front and cuffed. Condition is excellent.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 21
Shoulder: 17.75 
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 25.75 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 31.5

Waist: 16.5 + 2 overall inches to let out 
Inseam: 32
Rise: 11.75


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on items from previous posts! Shirts, trousers, more!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*NB: I'm SHOCKED that the Brooksflannel and the Viyella shirts haven't yet been claimed!*_

3) *Brooks Brothers 15.5-36*. Pale blue. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

4) *Brooks Brothers. 15.5-36. *Pale blue. Button down. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

5) *Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel". 16-Long Sleeve. *8-/20 cotton/wool. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! In excellent condition. Asking $17.

 

6) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $13.

  

11) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

13) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

*14) Brooks Brothers check. XXL*. BD. Woven in Italy. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.



*15) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

*16) Gitman Brothers. Chambray colour. Straight collar. 15.5-34.* Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

17) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

19) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $7, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

*20) BB short-sleeve button down.* Beautiful pale pink! Size 16. This does have a tiny pinhead mark on the front, as shown, hence asking just $7

 

*22) Ben Silver blue checked shirt. *Lighter weight cloth than (5), but still beautiful! Size 17.5-34. Asking $15, or offer.

  

25) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $6

  

26) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $7

  

*27) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*28) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*29) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*30) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*31) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

32)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $9

 

*FORMAL SHIRTS*​
*Please note that all have French cuffs!​
*
2) Paul Frederick. Straight collar, pleated front. Very Good condition. $9.

 

3) Brooks Brothers. 16-35. Straight collar, pleated front. MADE IN THE USA. Very good/Excellent condition. This shirt requires studs. $12, or offer.

 

4) Monte Carlo. 16-16.5. Wing collar, pleated front with concealed placket. Excellent condition. $7 or offer.

 

5) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-34. Straight collar, pleated front. Made in the USA. This requires studs. Small mark on front (pen?) which might or might not come out, hence just $8, or offer.

 

6) Brooks Brothers 15.5 -36. Straight collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Made in USA. Excellent, apart from some yellowing in inside of colar, hence just $10.

 

7) Brooks Brothers. 15.5-35. Wing collar, pleated front. Requires studs. Yellowing on collar, hence just $8, or offer.
 

8) Brooks Brothers 14.5-32. Wing collar, pleated front. Heavily starched, and in excellent condition! Requires studs. Asking just $15.

 

*CASUAL SHIRTS
*​

2) *XL Woolrich shirt jacket*. Made in the USA. A trad. cold-weather classic! Excellent condition. Asking just $18. Chest: 27, Sleeve from shoulder: 26 1/5, Length (BOC): 33.

  

3) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $10.

 

4) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $10.

 

5) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

6) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $12.

 

7) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $10.

 

8) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. *Size L, Tall. Very Good condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2; sleeve c. 34. Asking $16.

  

9) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. Size L, Tall. *Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 34. Asking $16.

  

10) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $12.

  

*TROUSERS*

*5) Lacoste khakis*. Flat front, excellent condition. Asking just $14

Waist: 17:
Inseam: 28 (+2 1/2)

  

*6) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $14, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers khakis. *Flat front.Some minor dirt markings on the lower legs, which will easily come out with laundering. However, these are hence in Very Good condition, and so I'm asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 36/32:

Waist: 18
Inseam: 31 (+2 1/2)

 

*9) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.
 

*10) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $14

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*12) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*13) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $9

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*14) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2

  

*SHOES*

* 3) Bally. Made in Switzerland. *Some creasing to uppers and wear to soles, but overall Good condition. Size 10 EEE. Asking $15, or offer.

  

*5) Courtly & Sons penny loafers. *Made in Italy. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Size 8; *please note that this is a European sizing, and so these are closer to a US 9.* Asking $35, or offer.

  

*6) Johnson and Murphy Aristocraft longwings. Size 8 D/B.* Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $25, or offer.

   

*7) Eastland of Maine penny loafers. Made in Maine! Excellent condition--worn sparingly, if at all. Absolutely unmarked, with no scuffs to teh sole at all. Size 7M-*-PLEASE NOTE that I believe that these are women's shoes, and women's sizing! Asking just $25, or offer.

 

*9) Bass Weejuns. The classic! *Made in USA. Size 10.5B. Excellent condition. (The markon the sole is a notch and rub, not the start of a hole.) Asking $25.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Old School BARBOUR INTERNATIONAL!*

This is terrific--and since this is the now-discontinued old-school heavy waxed cotton rather than the modern Sylkoil, this sort of jacket is becoming increasing hard to fund.

You know what this is, so I don't have to say much about it--this is THE iconic International motorcycle jacket, made famous by Steve McQueen, and issued to British Army dispatch riders under a NATO designation--the only difference between the Military M7 and the civilian A7 is that the military jackets have their NATO order numbers in place of the Barbour care information, and lack the front International patch.

This jacket is, as I mentioned, cut from old-school Heavy Waxed Cotton--in my mind, FAR superior to the modern Sylkoil, which has a rather peach-fuzz nap to it, and doesn't take a very good re-wax. Sylkoil is also--being wildly un-politically correct--rather effeminate, frankly, being too "warm and fuzzy" for use with a masculine garment such as this. So, if you want an International, avoid the current production and go vintage!

Like all old-school Internationals, this features a functional throat latch, a corduroy collar, a slanted gun pocket on the left chest, a zippered security pocket on the right chest, deep bellows pockets on the lower chest both left and right, with interior security flaps on each, a heavy-duty zipper and press-stud front fastening, stud-fastening cuffs, the classic yellow International chest patch (a feature of Internationals BEFORE the Barbour branding craze, and hence acceptable!) , navy blue old-school tartan lining, and belt loops for the belt.

It was Made in England.
*
This is a size 42, and so could work for sizes 40 and 42, since it is designed to fit snugly.*

_*This is a seriously awesome jacket.*_

This jacket does, however, have some wear to it. It has snags and tears at the cuffs, small holes at the tension points of the pockets, longtitudinal tears in the lining at the bottom, and it is missing its belt--although this can be replaced if you wish by Barbour for $35 last time I checked. These flaws ARE noticeable on wearing, but don't affect its functionality at all, and make it one seriously broken in jacket--good with heavy waxed cotton, not so good with pretty-boy Sylkoil! As such, this jacket is in Good, Useable condition--these jackets are so damn sturdy that these rips and tears won't affect its functionality at all, and it can be worn as it is easily.

However, these flaws are there, *CLAIMED!*


----------



## catside

^Very impressive!


----------



## TweedyDon

*COATS! For you--and for her!*

I have several terrific coats to pass on today--including a GORGEOUS H. Freeman cashmere overcoat, an Aquascutum trenchcoat, a STUNNING shearling from Scotland with stag horn buttons (for her), and more!

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, and *LOWER OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Waxed Cotton jacket, with removable Loden Wool lining, by LL Bean!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is a terrific jacket!

Cut similarly to a Barbour Border, this jacket is medium-weight waxed cotton, and so suitable for a range of temperatures--especially since it has a removable and very warm Loden wool lining. (This is zipped on both sides, and buttoned in at the top--making for easy adding and removing and a very secure fit--better than either all-round zips or complete button-in.) The lining, incidentally, really is Troller Loden wool, from Austria--dense and warm, and something that sets this jacket apart from the usual wax cotton jackets available, as well as bean's usual offerings.

This jacket features a zippered front chest pocket, two slash fleece-lined bellows pockets, a bi-swing back for ease of movement, reinforced shoulders, corduroy collar, storm cuffs with turn-back corduroy cuffs, a heavy-duty zippered and button front. It's in excellent condition.
*
Size Large Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (note that this is shorter than the sleeves are, owing to the shoulder/sleeve cut)
Shoulder: 22 3/2 (see above!)
Length: 33 1/2








         

*2) GORGEOUS CASHMERE Hickey-Freeman Customized Topcoat--from December 27th, 1957!*

Ignore the fact that this was made just a dozen years after World War II ended--this could quite easily pass for a coat made within the last couple of years, as it's in absolutely wonderful condition... NOT wonderful condition for its age, but just wonderful condition, period! This is a true testament to how long superb clothes can last when treated well.

This is a really, really wonderful coat! There's no fabric content listed, but from the hand and drape this can't be anything other than cashmere--and the really, thick, luxurious cashmere of the past, when cashmere WAS cashmere, and not the thin Chinese stuff that's so widely available now. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful.... A classic late 1950's/early 1960s colourway of peat black and dark, dark chestnut bark, in a classic herringbone pattern. This is a seriously beautiful coat--my pictures don't come anywhere near doing it justice, but please see the second large picture, below, for the best idea of the colouring and pattern.

As you'd expect, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It also features a single hook vent, and still has the original button closing this intact and in place. This was, of course, Made in the USA--back when things were!

This is very slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in very very conservatively Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is an absolute STEAL at just *$65, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or lower offer.* I doubt you could get a coat of this quality today for less than 15 times that!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 40 1/2

















   

*3) 38S Classic Aquascutum Trenchcoat--100% cotton! made in England! *

This is beautiful! Cut from 100% cotton rather than the far more usual poly/cotton blend, this trenchcoat shows just why Aquascutum is a worthy rival to Burberry--and it's not just because of their similar heritage! This features a wonderful check lining--different from the usual rather dull Aquascutum lining, since this was made expressly for Barney's of New York--an overshoulder cape, brass throat latches to keep the rain out, a leather buckle on the belt, adjuster belts at the cuffs, the full complement of brass D-rings on the belt (for maps, whistles, and a service revolver for storming the trenches of the Hun!), and a single hook vent. It was MADE IN ENGLAND.

The belt to this coat could do with a press, as it's a bit wrinkled, and there is some minor, minor wear to the leather of the buckle. There is also a very small brown watermark in the lining by the vent--but even you're unlikely to spot this, and it certainly won't be seen when worn. Overall, then, this is very conservatively rated at being in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $85, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Tagged a 38 Short, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Shoulders: N/A as raglan sleeves. 
Sleeve (measured like a shirt): c. 33 (+2)
Length: 41 3/4

















       

*FOR HER....*

*4) CLASSIC Navy Blue Woman's Burberry Trenchcoat. Made in England. Removable wool liner. Size 8 Long.*

Simply beautiful! This is the woman's version of the classic Burberry trench, made famous by Audrey Hepburn and a slew of femme fatales in 1950s and 1960s film noirs, who wouldn't be seen dead without high heels, perfect hair, and one of these casually draped around them as they light yet another cigarette....

MADE IN ENGLAND this classic trench has the gun flap, the leather buckles, and the rear kick vent of its male equivalent. It also features the sleeve adjusters with leather covered buckles. It lacks--and was intended to lack--the D-rings on the belt and the extensive neck coverings of the male coats, giving it a much slimmer and more elegant silhouette. This coat has a removable wool liner, and features the "blue coats" version of Burberry's checking in the lining.

Apart from some minor wear to the leather buckle, as shown, this coat is in excellent condition.

*Absolutely lovely, and a steal at just $95, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Size 8 Long, this measures:*

Bust: 19 1/2 
Sleeve (raglan, measured like a shirt): 32
Length (BOC): 45 3/4 (women's Burberrys are cut long, for the desired silhouette)

















          

*5) STUNNING Made in Scotland shearling. *

This is incredible! First, it's a lovely, thick, shearling, with the interior dyed a rich dark chocolate brown. Second, it's Made in Scotland--and simply oozes quality--not surprisingly, as it was handcrafted from sheepskin. Third, it's an absolutely beautiful cut; this might be Made in Scotland, but the cut of this coat is utterly Imperial Russia.... if she has any hankering at all for seeing _Anna Karenina_, you NEED to buy her this coat!

This really is a lovely coat. Thick, luxurious shearling, beautifully cut, Made in Scotland... It also features what appear to be stag horn buttons throughout, and comes complete with its original two spares. The throat closes with a leather and horn button throat latch, and the two front pockets and lovely and deep. This also features a zippered interior security pocket--which will house the two spare buttons when I send it to you!

This coat does have the usual low complement of scuffs and nicks that shearling is prone to--in particular, there's a shadow scuff on the back, as shown, and small nicks on the upper arms. I've done my best to show all these character marks in the pictures, though. Overlal, this coat is in Very Good condition..... and easily fetched north of $1000 new. How often do get a shearling cut as beautifully as this that's Made in Scotland to boot?

*This is a steal at just $65 or lower offer... priced to move very fast!*

*Measurements:*

Bust: 19
Sleeve: 22 1/2 
Shoulder: 16 1/4
waist: 19 3/4 (Given because of the lovely Imperial flared cut)
Length: 43


----------



## TheTVofP

*Drop---->$95*



TheTVofP said:


> *5-Eyelet Plain Toe, Scotch Grain
> 
> Size 8.5 E
> *
> The condition of these shoes is excellent. The soles show minimal wear and the leather looks great. There are some light scuff markings on the toes, but no creases or damage.
> 
> These shoes are built to last with a double sole, 5 nail bottoms and V-cleat heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $120 shipped CONUS. Please PM me with any questions, offers, or for additional pictures.


----------



## CMDC

Grey tweed 3/2 sack from Perlis of New Orleans. This tweed is kind of nubby and somewhat soft--a very nice piece in excellent condition.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +3

$46 conus




























Brooks Brothers cream colored wool trousers
Reverse pleat, cuffed
Excellent condition w/little wear
Measures 38 x 31

$27 conus



















Orvis brown wide wale corduroys. Like new condtion
Flat front, no cuff. Leather pockets

36 x 31

$27 conus



















Bills M1P original twills in British khaki. Like new condition
Pleated and cuffed
38 x 31

$28 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren khaki glenplaid wool trousers
Forward pleat, cuffed, side adjusters
Made in USA

38 x 32.5

$25 conus




























Lands End Authentic Rugby. Made in USA
Very little wear
Tagged L Tall
Pit to Pit: 22.5; Length 31; Sleeve 35.5

$24 conus



















McGeorge of Scotland spread collar shirt. Red w/white stripe
Tagged XL
Measures 17 x 35

$22 conus


----------



## panic66

For your consideration. Alden for J Crew cap toe cordovan boots.
Worn once, half size to small for me. Box, bags (to small) included
Size 10 Barrie last
$510 shipped


----------



## drlivingston

*Price Drop!! $40 Shipped!*


drlivingston said:


> For Sale:
> A timeless classis. I am offering a beautiful Brooks Brothers Brooksgate full-length double-breasted coat. It is in great shape and absolutely stunning. It is tagged a 42R. Buttons are mounted to allow right over left or vice versa. It has a button-in liner that can be removed to make it a nice 3-season coat. All the buttons and rings are present. The leather wrapped buckles are as new. It is a great buy at$50 shipped!<-------*$40 shipped *(sorry for the poor lighting in the pictures)
> P2P---24
> BOC---44


----------



## dkoernert

Why do I always miss Barbours?!?! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## catside

^ Higher authority wants you to buy a new one :smile: PS They have an outlet in New Hampshire for 50% or so off.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Why do I always miss Barbours?!?! :icon_headagainstwal


Thanks for the reminder, DK! I am supposed to get a haircut today.


----------



## catside

Dexter made in *USA* Pebblegrain *rubber sole* longwings. *8.5*
Any reasonable offer or trade

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/dsc00970db.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/dsc00974v.jpg/


----------



## leisureclass

*The Usual (3/2 Navy Flannel Sack) in a 44L and the Unusual (Belstaff waxed cotton bomber jacket)*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/47282390.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/67244068.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/74505008.jpg/

Southwick Navy Flannel 3/2 Sack in a 44L
19" Shoulders
23" Pit to Pit
33.5" Back of Coat under the collar
28" shoulder to cuff on the sleeve, with about 2" underneath

Fully lined. This thing is pristine, no odors/flaws/holes/stains. You know the deal, this is the classic Trad jacket for the colder months by one of the best makers there is, don't hesitate and grab this up while you can if you're a 44L
*
ASKING $60 Shipped CONUS - or offer

*

 https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/50253850.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/38760435.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/16421793.jpg/

Belstaff (from their Britton line) waxed cotton bomber style jacket, Navy colored with a corduroy collar and cuffs and a full tartan lining

Raglan Shoulders
24" Pit to Pit
27" Back of coat under the collar
34" Sleeves when measured like a shirt (also the cuffs can be turned back for less length)

Two hand pockets, 1 slash chest pocket, and side tabs for adjustment on the sides.

This is also in excellent condition without stains/holes/odors. This is just as heavy duty as current Barbours, will keep you dry, warm, and cool! Don't spend $1,2000 on a new Belstaff, or hundreds on a new or used Barbour, when this amazing bargain is available. I would keep this if it were anywhere close to my size.

*ASKING $60 Shipped CONUS - or offer*


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> Thanks for the reminder, DK! I am supposed to get a haircut today.


:thumbs-up: Anytime, Doc!


----------



## TweedyDon

The Freeman topcoat is now claimed--thank you!

The woman's Burberry trench is also now claimed.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

I just wanted to bump these in case anyone wanted them for the rapidly approaching holidays.



Tom Buchanan said:


> Still in time for your New Year's cocktail parties. Beautiful Orvis Blackwatch plaid Albert Slippers. Unworn, still have tag and original price tag showing $225. These are sized 10.5, but might work best for a size 10 (I am between a 10.5 and an 11 and these are a bit tight for me). Made in England
> 
> $85 CONUS


----------



## hookem12387

^^^ The slippers are tempting me like mad, but I'm trying my darndest to stop spending so much. If they hang around long enough I'll probably slip...so someone buy them

edit: my resolve is cracking before my eyes...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Unbe-freaking-lievable that these are still available.



hookem12387 said:


> ^^^ The slippers are tempting me like mad, but I'm trying my darndest to stop spending so much. If they hang around long enough I'll probably slip...so someone buy them


----------



## hooker4186

Bunch of stuff sold, bunch of stuff still available:

Woolrich Goose Down Vest - Dark Green Size Large - Insanely warm - _*$25>>>$20>>>$15*_
Measurements -
Chest: 24"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 27"


























RRL Double RL V-Neck Sweater - 100% Wool - nice as all RRL stuff is - *$50>>>>$45>>>$40*
Measurements -
Chest: 23"
Shoulders: 21"
Sleeves: 25"
Length (measured from the bottom of the collar): 25.5"


















Recent Sir Pendleton Plaid Shirt, size XL - nice green and blue with yellow and red checks. Asking *$20>>$18>>$15*
Measurements:
Chest - 25"
Sleeves - 24"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31"

















Pendleton Country Traditionals Campbell Dress Tartan - a bit of blackwatch with white and gray and black - very nice asking *$20>>$18>>>$15*
Measurements:
Chest - 22.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
Length - 30.5"

























Pendleton Shirt (point collar, single chest pocket) - Size Large -*$17>>>$15*
Measurements:
Shoulders 20.5
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length (BOC): 32


----------



## browning806

I'm looking for a two gold button Navy blazer with a center vent in 44R, BB or similar to replace an old one. Doesn't have to be a sack or anything particular.


----------



## TheTVofP

*Chipp 3/2 Wash and Wear, Jacket only*

*Chipp *jacket tagged a 43 long with 3/2 roll and center vent.

Chest:22
Sleeves:25
Shoulders:17.5
BOC:32

This wash and wear is in excellent condition. The shoulders are natural and the roll looks great. I am thinking about putting it up on eBay, but will consider any offers from here first. Please message me with any questions or interests. Thank you.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

There was a thing on tumblr about clothing that was better in the past and is best bought used.
I'd be tempted to add down vests to the list myself. After I picked up an old North Face one, I never even glance at my recently made vests, it's that much warmer.
If that Woolrich was a medium I'd have snagged it.


----------



## Hitch

Came across my old denim&quiltdown vest searching for Christmas stuff. Thirty-three years ago my son used it for a sleeping bag. My grandson will use it this year.


----------



## drlivingston

Hitch said:


> Came across my old denim&quiltdown vest searching for Christmas stuff. Thirty-three years ago my son used it for a sleeping bag. My grandson will use it this year.


Funny you should mention something like that, Hitch. My daughter loves to sleep under an old camo Army pancho liner that my father brought back from Vietnam. lol


----------



## SLeiber

drlivingston said:


> Funny you should mention something like that, Hitch. My daughter loves to sleep under an old camo Army pancho liner that my father brought back from Vietnam. lol


I slept under a "woobie" almost every night at basic training. They're surprisingly warm.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters! Shetlands, Arans, cashmere.... From Scotland, England, Italy.....!*

*I have lots of lovely sweaters to pass on today--shetlands, Arans, cashmere, and more!










As always, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

As always,OFFE**RS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Note on measurements: The length is taken from the bottom of the knit collar, and the sleeves are measured like shirt sleeves.​
*

*PLEASE NOTE ALL SWEATERS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED.​
*

*1) LL Bean shetland. Made in Scotland. *An absolutely beautiful sweater--my pictures fail to do it justice! Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve, 33, length 25 1/4. Asking $20, or offer.

 

*2) Braemar in Scottish shetland wool. *A beautiful sweater, BUT with a flaw; the collar is slightly detached at one point from the chest. AN easy fix, or could easily be ignored. Chest 21, sleeve 32, length 28 1/2. Just $12, or offer.

  

*3) Land's End crew neck sweater; very soft, and made in the USA. *Chest 27 1/2, sleeve 32, length 26. Claimed
 

*4) Saddles cableknit in Alpaca and lambswool. Made in England*. I've noted to myself that this has a small shadow stain somewhere on the front--hence this is just $10, or FREE with something else! Chest: 26, sleeve 35 1/2, length 28.

  

*5) The Moors cardigan by Lord Jeff. Made in the USA. *Absolutely beautiful! Pure shetland, spun in Scotland. Chest 23, length 27. This does have a single missed stitch on the front, as shown, hence asking $16, or offer.

  

*6) Aran Crafts of Ireland cableknit cardigan. *Beautiful! Chest 23, length 26. Asking $18.



*7) Scottish wool sweater. *Gorgeous, warm, and vast! This features elbow patches and shoulder patches in what appears to be alcantra. GRAB THIS! Chest 26, sleeve 37, length 30. Asking $25.

 

*8) Gant. Hand framed tennis cardigan.* Chest 21, sleeve 33 1/2, length 25. Lovely! Asking just $18.

 

*9) Lacoste cardigan.* The interior tag is missing, but the quality of this shows its clearly Lacoste--the buttons appear to be MOP. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 24. Asking just $20.

  

*10) Alan Paine shetland. Made in England. *Absolutely gorgeous! Chest 21, sleeve 34 length 27 1/4. Asking $25, or offer.

 

*11) Brooks Brothers cricket sweater. Absolutely gorgeous!! *Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/.2, length 25 1/2. Claimed

  

*12) Barbarian Rugby Shirt. *This is a promotional shirt, but up to Barbarian legendary quality., I'm offering it here at my cost price to anyone who wants to try out a Barab. cheaply; if there are no takers I'm using it for farm work, as it's fully up to the rigors of mucking out, baling, and clearcutting! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 6, length 29 1/2. Asking $15.

  

*13) Burberry cableknit in burnt orange.*The colour is shown best in close-ups. *GORGEOUS! Made in Italy. *Chest 19, sleeve 30, length 23. Asking $28, or offer.

  

*14) FOR HER! Or for a small chap. Land's End Made in Scotland eye sweater. *Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2, length 22 1/2. Asking just $22.

 

*15) H. L. Whiting collegiate cardigan. Utterly American, and utterly 1950s/1960s,* this is in overall very Good condition. Thick, heavy, and by one of the biggest names in collegiate wear on the West Coast in the 50's and 60's. Utterly Happy Days--this really is a rarity, and very well priced at just $35, or offer. Chest 20, sleeve 32 1/2, length 27.

 

*16) PGA Tour cardigan. Made in Italy. *VERY SOFT merino wool. Lovely! Asking just $18, or offer. Chest 21 1/2, length 25.

 

*17) Cashmere turtleneck sweater.* Lovely and softly luxurious. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 30 1/2, length 21 1/2. Asking $22, or offer.

  

*18) Aran Crafts of Ireland small cableknit.* Lovely! Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 28, length 24 1/2. Asking $22.

 

*19) Dean's of Scotland shetland sweater.* Hand-frame knitted. The shetland equivalent of the BB fun shirt? Size 40; chest: 20, Sleeve: 33 1/2, Length: 26. Excellent condition except for a small snag on one sleeve, hence just $12.

  

*20) Brooks Brothers v-neck. Made from Scottish Lambswool.* Size L; chest 23, sleeve 33 1/4, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. Claimed

 

*21) Dack's Argyle sweater. Made in Italy.* This has wonderful colours! Excellent condition. Asking just $16, or offer.


----------



## catside

Tweedy,
You might offend *Aran*ians. Not sure they are fond of Scots :smile:


----------



## jkidd41011

*Coats and Such*

All items will be shipped USPS Priority Mail. As always open to offers/trades.....

Brooks Brothers Barn Coat w/ removable lining (Tagged S) $40.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 21"
P2P - 23"
BOC - 31"


































Vintage Pendleton Coat (Tagged 40) $75.00 shipped

Shoulders - 21"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 33.5"
Single Vent


















































Vintage Banana Republic Unlined Jacket (Tagged L but runs small) $20.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 20"
P2P - 23"
BOC - 29"


























Recent Pendleton Limited Edition Topsman Coat (Tagged L) $40.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 21.5"
P2P - 23.5"
BOC - 30.5"
Unvented


----------



## Esc8p

^^^Vintage Pendleton Coat (Tagged 40) $75.00 shipped^^^

So tempting! My wife would kill me if I buy another coat, especially one that looks to be that warm. For the lack of cold days here in Southern California and my dislike for being over 72 degrees, I've sure grown to love coats, jackets, and sweaters. Someone buy this and rid me of the "itch."


----------



## 32rollandrock

I found that exact same coat, NWOT, in size 44 a couple days ago. Will be posting soon...



Esc8p said:


> ^^^Vintage Pendleton Coat (Tagged 40) $75.00 shipped^^^
> 
> So tempting! My wife would kill me if I buy another coat, especially one that looks to be that warm. For the lack of cold days here in Southern California and my dislike for being over 72 degrees, I've sure grown to love coats, jackets, and sweaters. Someone buy this and rid me of the "itch."


----------



## DFPyne

DROPS!! Offers Encouraged!

London Fog 42S Double Breasted Belted Trench Coat.
Great Condition. Raglan Shoulders, leather buckles, gun flap. 65% Polyester & 35% Cotton. Also includes Pile Liner. 
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 41"
[$60 Shipped]


Tan Wide Wale Corduroys - 36" Waist/33" Inseam with 3" to let out
[$30 Shipped]


Lands End Direct Merchants 100% Cotton Tartan Oxford - Medium 15-15.5
[$25 Shipped]


Saddles Blue Oxford. Made in the USA 16.5-33. Features a locker loop!
[$25 Shipped]


8D Marmocs Black Bit Loafers
[$45 Shipped]


~8C L.L. Bean Made in USA Camp Mocs with Goodyear Camp Sole
[$40 Shipped]


Pearl & Co. for Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers - Black Calfskin - 9.5 D
Needs to be resoled
[$100 Shipped]


Blue & Red Canterbury Surcingle Belt - 32" 
Could use a cleaning, thicker then modern surcingle belts.
[$15 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$25 Shipped]


Gitman TXX 15.5-34 Blue 100% Pima Cotton Contrast Collar Pinpoint Oxford - Made in the USA
[$25 Shipped]


Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in the USA Shirt - Medium
[$30 Shipped]


7. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in Hong Kong Shirt - Medium
[$30 Shipped]


L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in the USA Shirt - Medium 
[$20 Shipped]


L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in Canada Shirt - Medium 
[$20 Shipped]


J Crew Blackwatch Trousers - 38W, 31.5" Inseam
[$25 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Tartan Patch Trousers - (Tagged 40W, Tailored to 38W, 26" Inseam with 1.25" Cuff)
[$25 Shipped]


42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$25 Shipped]


All ties $17 shipped. Deep discounts on multiple ties. I have a pile of ties I am going through but here is a taste of what is to come. If you are vaguely interested in anything please make an offer.

Brooks Brothers Burgundy & Gold BB #1 Repp - 3.75" - 100% Silk Made in USA


Turnbull & Asser Blue - 100% Silk - 3.25"


Plaid & Repp:
Jos. A. Banks Red/White/Blue Repp - 3.25 - 100% Silk Made in USA


Armand Couture Navy & Gold Repp - 3.5" - 100% Silk 


G. Galvani Red/White/Grey/Navy Repp- 3" - Feels like Silk

Psychedelic J. Press 100% Wool Bright Paisley Tie -4"

Robert Talbott Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"

Robert Talbott Tan with Green & Red Flower - 100% Silk - 3.5"

Bergdorf Goodman Blue with Red - 100% Silk - 3.25"


William Schmidt Oslo Black Watch Tartan - 3" (Child Length) - 100% Wool


Erskine Tartan - 3.25" - 100% Wool 


Emblematics: 
Murray's Toggery Shop Whale Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Taylor Limited for Solomon Zeidel & Sons Port Washington, NY Ship Wheel & Anchor Emblematic - 3.25" - 100% Polyester 


Mark Fore Strike Cape Cod Outline - 100% Polyester - 2.8"









Filaspun Limited Black Buffalo Tie - 100% Polyester - 3" Wide









Robert Talbott for Doblin New Canaan CT Blue with Red& White Teddy Bears- 70% Silk & 30% Polyester - 3.25"









Doblin Blue with Red & White Antique Cars - 100%Polyester - 3.5"









Resilio Blue Hunting Hound Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

Baekgaard Ltd. TGIF Nautical Flag Tie - 100% Polyester- 3.5"









British Clubs for Bullock's 3" Coat of Arms Tie

Triminham's of Bermuda Compass Emblematic Tie - 3.5" 

Blanford Crested Clubs Eagle with World Emblematic Tie - 3"

Jos. A. Banks Red with Blue Whales - 100% Silk - 3" (Small Stain at Tip)









Unlabeled TGIF Pipe & Loafers Tie - 100% Polyester - 3.25" 









Smithsonian Blue Train Tie - Silk/Poly Blend - 3.25"

Brown Federal Eagle Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"

Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub & Quill Tie -Polyester Warp, Silk Weft- 3.25"








Unlabeled Black Crossed Golf Cub Tie - 100% Polyester - 2.8"








Alynn Green Golf Bag Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"









Hagler-Leonard Boxing Glove Tie - Designed Exclusively for Top Rank Inc to commemorate the Super Fight on 4-6-87 - Mint Condition - 100% Silk 


Eljo's Clipper Ship Emblematic - 3.25" - Feels like Polyester 


Alynn Dirty Old Man Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Navy/White Lobster Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Golfing Santa - 3.5" - 100% Polyester 


Ellisso Tennis Emblematic - 3.75 - 100% Polyester 


Cape Cod Neckwear Putting Golfer Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bill Blass Lighthouse Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk 


Wembey Shield Emblematic - 3" - 100% Polyester 


Bloomingdales Traditionalist Mistletoe Emblematic - 3" - 100% Silk Made in USA 


Horsewhip Emblematic Tie - 100% Polyester - 3"


Country Store of Concord Save The Whales Tie - - 100% Polyester - 3" - 


Hampton Hall New York 1855 Door Tie - 100% Nylon - 3.5"


Cape Cod Neckware Duck With Reef - 100% Polyster - 3" - Made in the USA


Sold Pending Payment:
- Lands Ends' White Bucks - 8.5 D/B
- Paddle Lobster Emblematic 3" - 100% Polyester
- Black Lab Pintail Emblematic Tie - 3.25" - Made in the USA


----------



## jkidd41011

32rollandrock said:


> I found that exact same coat, NWOT, in size 44 a couple days ago. Will be posting soon...


The one I found looks like it was worn only a couple times. I can't believe how heavy it is.


----------



## Titus_A

*Paging 40S*

I'm looking for a Christmas present for my brother: if you're trying to unload a suit in the 40S-42S range, I'm listening. (I see a tempting flannel blazer a page or two back, but I'd like to see if I can find a suit first.)


----------



## rjhalstead

if anyone has some good dress pants (greys, khakis, browns), flat front 38 waist, longer than 30 (30"-40", i will hem to fit), shoot me a PM, looking to buy


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, I need to get some space in my closet. Therefore, look for a Christmas blowout coming soon. Everything will be priced to SELL! Like usual, I'll throw in Priority Mail shipping at no extra cost so you can get items before Christmas.


----------



## DavidW

I know it's not a great picture, but six nice ties (and one nice bonus) for *Now $25 shipped CONUS?* Also, I wanted to avoid individual tie shipments, but I'll do it if you're interested in fewer than all at* $6 each shipped CONUS.*


DavidW said:


> Group of ties, all for $35 shipped CONUS
> Back row are all Polo, made in USA. Front row are Talbot (left), J Press (center) and Barney's (right). All are silk but note the maroon and blue Polo is a grenadine, and the Talbot is a shantung. All are in good, wearable condition, except the J Press has a defect in the print but it's within the knot area when tied.


----------



## DavidW

*All Sold, thanks.*


DavidW said:


> I know it's not a great picture, but six nice ties (and one nice bonus) for *Now $25 shipped CONUS?* Also, I wanted to avoid individual tie shipments, but I'll do it if you're interested in fewer than all at* $6 each shipped CONUS.*


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$85 Alden LHS 13D/B The uppers are in fine shape. The soles received an half-sole and a heel at some point. You will get a fair amount of life out of them as is, but at some point a full sole would not hurt anything.

$75 Hickey Freeman Flight Coat Navy Blue and in great shape. Lots of handwork throughout. Overall it is in great condition. There is a bit of patina to the hardware on the sleeves, and there is a 3/4" tear in the lining on the right hand side about 4" up from the bottom. A very easy fix, if you wish to have it done. Please note the measurements, taken with the coat buttoned and lying flat....

Chest 26
Length BOC 41.5
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 20


$35 Hickey Freeman Flannel Pants 38x31 A beautiful pair of medium weight flannels from HF. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottoms. The closeup of the waistband is the most accurate representation of the color. Thanks!

Waist 38 +2
Outseam top of waistband 42.5
Inseam 31 +2


----------



## klook

*Searching for a Brooks Brothers button*

I managed to lose the top of a button from the sleeve of an old Brooks Brothers jacket recently. The button has BB's symbol and is made of plastic. I have tried to find a replacement with no luck. If anyone here can help with this, or even a lead on a one, I would be very grateful.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/buttonbr.jpg/


----------



## salgy

klook said:


> I managed to lose the top of a button from the sleeve of an old Brooks Brothers jacket recently. The button has BB's symbol and is made of plastic. I have tried to find a replacement with no luck. If anyone here can help with this, or even a lead on a one, I would be very grateful.


they usually have a box full of old odd buttons in the tailors shop inside the BB stores... i can check with mine for you if needed, but it probably won't be until after new years...


----------



## klook

That would be great if you would, thank you so much. I can send a better photograph and measurements if that helps.


----------



## salgy

that would be great... pm them to me please... i'll see what i can do


----------



## patelsd

Prices include shipping within CONUS.

$55 Saks Fifth Ave. Camelhair Jacket (Size 41L)
Great condition, but there is a minimally noticeable smudge on the bottom right front of the jacket, picture 4 is a blown up detail picture of the smudge.

































Also selling the following, though I know it probably isn't of the same taste as most of you all.
$60 Givenchy Mens Suit, no tagged size but approximately 41L and 34x36.
Measurements are as follows:
Pit to pit: 19"
Armpit to cuff: 19.5"
Inseam: 33.25"
Waist: 17.5"


----------



## Bigeherr

*Have 1,000's of items to trade.*

I have been picking up stuff over the past couple of 
months even if it is not my size. I would guess I have 
40 suits ( Burberry, Armani, Brooks Brothers, etc). 100 sportcoats ( gold button, tweed, big and tall) plus tons of shoes, shirts, pants and sweaters). You name it, I 
Have it. Just today I picked up Orvis and Lands End 
Houndstooth and Plaid Harris tweed jackets, Mezlan 
Lizard shoes, Brooks Brothers long heavy wool overcoat
46r, polo Ralph Lauren cable nit 100 percent cashmere sweater size 42, Valentino couture 100 percent 
Cashmere jacket size 44l, Zegna Navy gold button 
Jacket, (4) Armani dress shirts 16.5, Eton dress shirt 
White 17, Bennies longwing shoes 13.

I am looking for:

Size 13 mens shoes

Size 44 long waist 37-38 suits

Sterling cuff links

Nice Barbour style utility Jacket

Email at [email protected] for pics


----------



## hookem12387

Bigherr, if you want to sell that 42 RL Cashmere cable knit, I'd love to buy it from you


----------



## straw sandals

Wow, Wacolo's LHS are beautiful! Somebody buy those; that's a great deal!

It's a shame that they're not two sizes smaller. Sigh.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops:

*Brooks Brothers Repp tie*
grey/green/red/navy
3.75" wide, silk
View attachment 6103
View attachment 6104

$13

*Teddy Bear emblematic*
made by "The Taylor Tie" in England
3" wide, poly















$13

*Ralph Lauren Prospect Khakis*
32" waist 30.5" inseam - flat front, no cuff. Lightweight.















$21

*Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33*
Made in USA, must iron.
Blue university stripe. Like new condition. 















$17


----------



## CMDC

Drop on these. These are really really great.



CMDC said:


> These are really lovely and will be a nice addition for the holiday party season. Excellent condition.
> 
> Lands End wool tartan trousers
> Made in USA
> Waist 35; Inseam 33
> Forward pleats and cuffed. Braces buttons also present
> 
> *$25 conus*


----------



## housemartin

housemartin said:


> Alan Paine Saddle Shoulder Shetland,
> Pit to Pit 22"
> Total Length 29"
> $68 + $13 shipping anywhere in North America


PRICE DROP:
Free shipping!


----------



## Jovan

Sweater listings are useless without sleeve measurements. Take it in the same way you'd take one from a shirt.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS--AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: I have a slew of beautiful coats, tweeds and other jackets coming shortly--as well as over 100 tradly ties! And, yes, there will be Grails....! *

*1) Lovely, classic, brown herringbone tweed! Made in Canada.*

This is a very, very nice tweed! Cut from classic brown herringbone, this features a very subtle blue vertical stripe throughout, that can be hardly seen except of close inspection. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two buttn front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition. And I'm asking

*just $18, for a half-canvassed tweed--or offer!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*2) BEAUTIFUL Thos. David CamelHair Glen Plaid with overcheck*

*Claimed!*

*3) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $25, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*4) Unusual vintage 1950s/1960s two button sack*

Rarer than its 3/2 brother the two button sack is a trad staple--and this is a lovely example! Cut from rougher, slubbier tweed this little gem is utterly 1950s/1960s collegiate, with a dark petrol blue base with bold old-gold and light blue striping running vertically through it. This sort of cloth really isn't seen any more--and nor is this sort of cut, with a lovely lapel curve into the front and a sack cut. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic two-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It is clearly an older piece, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition only.

*So, how about just $18, or offer?

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2


----------



## Tubs

Brooks Brothers SC, Tagged 42L
Chest: 22
Waist: 21.25
Shoulders: 19.25
Sleeves: 25.5
Length: 33










More pictures here: https://www.styleforum.net/t/9006/t...-store-bragging-thread/57900_100#post_5989082


----------



## DFPyne

Just took photos of the 60 emblematic ties (and a handful of repps) I will have up for sale in the next few days. I haven't measured the widths, rotated the images or typed up descriptions but if anybody wants a head start they are free to look through the album. $17.50 shipped for 1 tie. $30 for 2. $37.50 for 3. Lots of great duck, nautical and sports emblematics. Feel free to ask any qustions or for details on any ties.

Here are a couple I want to highlight now due to the holidays.

Cape Cod Neckwear - Polyester - Santa Golfing - 3.5"


Cape Cod Neckwear - Polyester - Goose with Reef - 3"


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a slew of lovely ties to pass on today--with over a 100 more to come, including more emblematics, regimentals, tartans, paisleys, wools, knits, and more... some NOS!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*









​
1) * Chipp. Bah Humbug! Tie. SILK. *Silk Chipp humor ties have recently fetched over $245 on eBay, and should not be confused with the more common polyester versions. This one is in Good/very Good condition--rumpled from storage, but nothing a good steam wouldn't fix. $200 + is insane, frankly, so how about $14, or offer?

 

*2) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition $8.

 

*3) Robert Talbott wading bird.* Silk blend. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. $14, or offer.

  

*4) A Heraldic Squirrel, Rampant? *Silk blend, excellent condition, and a terrific emblematic! $15, or offer.

  

*5) Harvard heraldic tie.* From the Harvard Coop, of course! Excellent condition. Asking $15, or offer.

  

*6) Aztec Warrior? Givency Monsieur. *Silk blend. A great, unusual emblematic! Excellent condition. $12, or offer.

 

*7) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent condition. $13, or offer.

 

*8) ALMOST CERTAINLY a 1976 commemorative emblematic*, featuring the Liberty Bell, a Minuteman, and the 1776 flag. Polyester. The perfect gift for your Patriot! Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

*9) Harry Ballot. One of the Big Four Princeton Clothiers*, of which only Hilton's remains. Wool flying pheasants. Classic! Just $14, or offer.

 

*10) Sailboat tie. * SIlk blend, excellent condition. Just $7!

 

*11) Bert Pulitzer; flying ducks. Wool. *Very good condition. $14, or offer.

 

*12) New Jersey Governor's Club.* Apparently issued only to current and former NJ Governors.... hence very rare! Must love corruption to wear this. Honey bee emblematic, symbolising how sweet it is to be on the public payroll in New Jersey. All silk. I have a note to myself that there's a watermark on this but I can't find it... the flaws are well hidden, which is rather apt. So, FREE with another tie, or else $5 on its own!

 

*13) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic*. A trad summer classic! Asking just $7, or offer.

 

*HOLIDAY EMBLEMATICS!​*







1) SOLD Cape Cod Neckwear. Likely poly/silk. Christmas trees! Very good condition. $7.

2) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $10.

 

3) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $9.

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Candles and wreaths. Very Good condition. Asking $10.

 

5) The Andover Shop. Santa about to descend down a chimney! Very Good condition. Likely all silk. Rare! $12

 

6) Neiman Marcus; Santa with a "NM" sack! Excellent condition. Poly/silk. Rare! $10


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS: Now asking $50 each or best offer. Or if you want both I'll discount it again. *



leisureclass said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/47282390.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/67244068.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/74505008.jpg/
> 
> Southwick Navy Flannel 3/2 Sack in a 44L
> 19" Shoulders
> 23" Pit to Pit
> 33.5" Back of Coat under the collar
> 28" shoulder to cuff on the sleeve, with about 2" underneath
> 
> Fully lined. This thing is pristine, no odors/flaws/holes/stains. You know the deal, this is the classic Trad jacket for the colder months by one of the best makers there is, don't hesitate and grab this up while you can if you're a 44L
> *
> ASKING $60 Shipped CONUS - or offer
> 
> *
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/50253850.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/38760435.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/16421793.jpg/
> 
> Belstaff (from their Britton line) waxed cotton bomber style jacket, Navy colored with a corduroy collar and cuffs and a full tartan lining
> 
> Raglan Shoulders
> 24" Pit to Pit
> 27" Back of coat under the collar
> 34" Sleeves when measured like a shirt (also the cuffs can be turned back for less length)
> 
> Two hand pockets, 1 slash chest pocket, and side tabs for adjustment on the sides.
> 
> This is also in excellent condition without stains/holes/odors. This is just as heavy duty as current Barbours, will keep you dry, warm, and cool! Don't spend $1,2000 on a new Belstaff, or hundreds on a new or used Barbour, when this amazing bargain is available. I would keep this if it were anywhere close to my size.
> 
> *ASKING $60 Shipped CONUS - or offer*


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Aquascutum Tweed Overcoat - 40R - $90/or offer - see the full listing in the sales forum

This jacket is positively absolutely mint.


----------



## Tubs

BB Navy Blazer: $30 shipped
Shoulders: 20.25"
Chest: 24"
Waist: 24"
Sleeves: 23.5"
Length: 31"








https://www.styleforum.net/t/9006/t...-store-bragging-thread/57200_100#post_5973851

Orvis 42L Field Jacket, $35
Chest: 23
Waist: 22.5
Shoulders: 20
Sleeves: 25.75
Length: 31.5








More pictures: https://www.styleforum.net/t/9006/the-official-thrift-discount-store-bragging-thread/57700_100

Woolrich Peacoat, $30 shipped
Shoulders: 21
Chest: 27
Length: 32
Sleeves: 25.5








More pictures: https://www.styleforum.net/t/9006/the-official-thrift-discount-store-bragging-thread/57700_100

Pendleton Plaid SC, $45
Chest: 23.5
Waist: 22.25
Sleeves: 25
Shoulders: 19.5
Length: 30.75








More pictures: https://www.styleforum.net/t/9006/t...-store-bragging-thread/57200_100#post_5973851

All prices include CONUS shipping.


----------



## leisureclass

The Southwick I have listed a couple posts up is now gone. The Belstaff is still available.


----------



## ATL

45 R shawl collar Brooks Brothers Brookease tuxedo. One button. Center vent. Flat front pants with no cuff. $80 shipped.

p2p:22.5
sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20.5
Length: a little less than 32

1/2 trouser waist: 16 3/4 with 1 to let out
inseam: 30.5 with 2 3/4

PM for measurements.



















Pretty sweet Donnegal Tweed by Magee. $75 shipped.

2-btn. center vent. fully lined.

p2p: 22.5
waist: 21.25
sleeve: 24.25
shoulder: 19.25
length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

The small collegiate tweed sack listed above is now claimed--thank you!

LOTS of coats and ties coming tomorrow--including a wonderful Avirex A2 in goatskin, size 44!


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops.....

Jack Victor - Tagged 46L (Condition is very good with the exception of the waist band/pants that was white and shows wear...it was purchased new. Comes with plastic JV Hanger) $50.00>>>45.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 19.75"
Chest - 23.5"
Sleeves - 26"
Length BOC - 33"
Length TOC - 34.5"
Two Button
Double Vent

Pants

Waist - 20" (extra 2")
Inseam - 31.5" with 1.5" Cuffs
Outseam - 43.5"
Single Pleat













































Samuelson SC Tagged 42R SOLD

HSM Sport Coat - Tagged 46L (Still has the tag on the collar from the store).....$25.00>>>20.00 shipped

Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length BOC - 32.5"
Length TOC - 34"
Two Button
Single Vent














































Southwick for Paul Stuart- (Untagged but my guess would be its a large 46 small 48 because it's a tad large for me, nice heavy winter suit, in excellent condition) $45.00>>>40.00 shipped
Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 24.5"
Sleeves - 26"
Length BOC - 33.5"
Length TOC - 35"
Two Button
Single Vent

Pants

Waist - 20.5" (extra 2.5")
Inseam - 32" with 1.75" Cuffs
Outseam - 44.5"
Flat Front





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops......All items will be shipped USPS Priority Mail. As always open to offers/trades.....

Brooks Brothers Barn Coat w/ removable lining (Tagged S) $40.00>>>30.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 21"
P2P - 23"
BOC - 31"


































Vintage Pendleton Coat (Tagged 40) $75.00>>>60.00 shipped

Shoulders - 21"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 33.5"
Single Vent


















































Vintage Banana Republic Unlined Jacket (Tagged L but runs small) SOLD

Shoulders - 20"
P2P - 23"
BOC - 29"


























Recent Pendleton Limited Edition Topsman Coat (Tagged L) $40.00>>>30.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 21.5"
P2P - 23.5"
BOC - 30.5"
Unvented


----------



## CMDC

LLBean Baxter State Parka
Made in USA

This has had little to no wear. Outstanding condition.
Nylon shell. Wool lining
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 26
Length: 32
Sleeve: 36

$45 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

The Aquascutum tweed overcoat is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## drlivingston

UPDATE!! *Only $30 shipped!!*


drlivingston said:


> For Sale:
> A timeless classis. I am offering a beautiful Brooks Brothers Brooksgate full-length double-breasted coat. It is in great shape and absolutely stunning. It is tagged a 42R. Buttons are mounted to allow right over left or vice versa. It has a button-in liner that can be removed to make it a nice 3-season coat. All the buttons and rings are present. The leather wrapped buckles are as new. It is a great buy at $50 shipped! <---*Price Drop!! Only $30 shipped!*
> P2P---24
> BOC---44


----------



## katch

Looking to Buy:

Sz 39/40 (~18" shoulders, 40" p-p, 32" length) 3 patch pocket navy blazer.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## leisureclass

Belstaff jacket I had listed is now gone too. Thanks Gents and Happy Holidays.


----------



## ATL

Tux is gone.



ATL said:


> 45 R shawl collar Brooks Brothers Brookease tuxedo. One button. Center vent. Flat front pants with no cuff. $80 shipped.
> 
> p2p:22.5
> sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 20.5
> Length: a little less than 32
> 
> 1/2 trouser waist: 16 3/4 with 1 to let out
> inseam: 30.5 with 2 3/4
> 
> PM for measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet Donnegal Tweed by Magee. $75 shipped.
> 
> 2-btn. center vent. fully lined.
> 
> p2p: 22.5
> waist: 21.25
> sleeve: 24.25
> shoulder: 19.25
> length: 31


----------



## jimw

*Canadian Trad thrift store exchange, anyone?*

Greetings, Hosers :smile:

I'm interested in starting some sort of Canadian thrift exchange group. As with many of our American counterparts, thrifting is largely self-serving, and not so much to turn a buck. That said, when their treasures are up for grabs, its understandable that many will only ship to the 'lower 48'.

When I go thrifting, I often pass by items because they aren't my size, and that's a shame. Today, I picked up 3 nice Brooks Bros button down shirts, and though they won't fit, I bought them ( I couldn't NOT buy them - they are too nice).

In order to save the hassle of customs forms and potential paying duties, I'd like to invite any Canadian followers of this forum to supply their wish lists and sizing. Should I find any interesting items, I'd be happy to pick these up and supply to others at cost plus shipping. All I ask in return is consideration for any items you might find in my size.

I'm a corn-fed boy, 48R jacket, 40 waist, 17.5/18 shirt w/ 34/35 sleeve, and a 9/9.5 EEE+ shoe. I'm looking for reasonably trad blazers and sportscoats, BD dress shirts, good quality flannel trouser and wide shoes (especially penny loafers, either lug or leather sole). Thrifted clothes make up about 75% of my wardrobe! I'm always looking for 'grail' items, but given my size am realistic about my chances of stumbling across them locally. This is why I'd like to expand my network where possible.

Let me know if this is of interest to Canadians in this group.

Best to all this holiday season,

Jim


----------



## dkoernert

I just had a VERY pleasant transaction with member *DavidW*. Great guy to do business with! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CMDC

Here is a very nice H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit. The fabric is a textured, kind of nubby, dark khaki wool. Outstanding condition--no flaws.

Very natural shoulders--little padding. Trousers are flat front, no cuff.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25 +2
Trousers: 37 waist / 31 inseam +2 underneath.

$65 conus


----------



## Bigeherr

*Perfect Orvis Harris Tweed Sale or Trade.*

Great looking Orvis Harris Tweed in perfect condition. 
Chest-44
Sleeve-24.5
Length-32
Shoulders-19.25

Jacket is flawless-$149 delivered. Will trade for 13d shoes, 44 long suits, Vintage 1990's Polo jackets


----------



## Trevor

Southwick Jacket

Marked 44 Reg
P2P - 23.25"
Waist - 21.5"
Shoulder - 19.5"
Sleeve - 24.5" w/1" to let out
Length - 31"
Lapel - 3.75" at widest point

Charcoal w/blue check. Navy lining
Darted
Single Vent
Fully Lined

I noticed a small circular stain(?) on the top of the right lapel (see last picture). I also noticed another in the middle of the right lapel near the pocket (see first picture, didn't even see this in person... only after i posted the pics). I would have it dry cleaned.

$37 Shipped Conus


----------



## CMDC

All items in excellent condition.

JPress khaki poplin 3/2 sack jacket. I assume this is an orphan from a suit. Certainly wearable on its own though.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.25 +2

$40 conus



















LLBean Norwegian Sweater. Hadn't seen this color combo before.

Tagged L Tall but see measurements
Charcoal w/purple and dark teal

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 27.5
Sleeve: 34

$26 conus




























Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd. Made in USA
Unlined collar. Lighter blue than the current iteration

16.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Bullock and Jones bd long sleeve sport shirt
Made in USA
Tagged XL
Measures 17 x 36

$20 conus


----------



## SeaGriffin

How did these braces work out? I sent out a couple PMs and didn't hear back...

Also, Merry Christmas.


wacolo said:


> Same as before. Each lot is $25 shipped CONUS. All are button on, and none are elastic. All have been worn but are in good wearable condition. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Suits, Tweeds, Formalwear--price drops!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, WITH OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers "Brookease" 3/2 sack*

A lovely suit is that wardrobe staple, solid gray. This is a classic 3/2 sack, with three button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA. This suit is in excellent condition, except that the trousers have two very, very small holes, in the places shown. These would be easy fixes for even a decent dry-cleaner tailor, but because of these this is

*only $25, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, and measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 301/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1 1/2)










      

*2) Huntington Poplin 3/2 sack Suit*

This is lovely! Dark navy, 3/2 sack, with lower patch pockets, lapped seams along the sleeves and down the back, a single center hook vent, two button cuffs, pleated and cuffed trousers--and Made in the USA! It is fully lined. This is also half-canvassed, and in absolutely excellent condition. This is a really, really beautiful summer suit, and a steal

*at just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*4) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










   

*5) WONDERFUL Pinstriped Southwick 3/2 sack suit
*
*Claimed!*

*6) Fully Canvassed Corbin grey pinstripe 3/2 sack!*

*Claimed!
*
*7) TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in grey with pinstriping.*

*Claimed!*

*8) TRAD GRAIL! GORGEOUS J. Press flannel 3/2 sack suit!*

This is absolutely stunning, and if it could be tailored to my size it wouldn't be here. Cut fro a wonderful heavier mid-weight flannel this is a classic navy 3/2 sack suit by J. Press. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, J. Press' signature lining, a single center hook vent. It was Made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1.2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2)










    

*9) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*10) Brooks Brothers Makers Brown 3/2 sack suit.*

This is very, very nice indeed--and if you don't have a brown suit in your wardrobe yet, why not? A lovely 3/2 sack in a flannel-esque cloth, this was custom made in 1994. It has the classic two-button cuffs, a single center vent, a lovely lapel roll, and a half-lining. The brown colourway is wonderful--rich and earthy, with the very hint of damson in its depths. No "farmer brown" suit here! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition, although it is slightly rumpled from shipping to me.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 29, with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*11) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*12) Brooks Brothers Makers suit. Classic miniature herringbone 3/2 sack.
*
Another absolutely beautiful suit, this is cut as the classic 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers. The cloth is a lovely dark grey miniature herringone with a very, very very subtle vertical russet stripe running throughout. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a single center vent, three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.









     

*13) Normal Hilton Dark Grey 3/2 sack*

Another lovely trad. suit! This is from Normal Hilton, and is a lovely 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, has a center vent, three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole on the calf of one of the trosuer legs--this is very hard to find even if you know it's there, but, because of this, I'm asking

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist (flat): 20
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*Take (14) and (15) and (16) together for $95, shipped in CONUS!*

*14) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

This is beautiful! Cut from a mid-grey glen plaid cloth, this has a subtle blue overcheck that adds an attractive blue tinge to the cloth. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single center vent, half-canvassing, and half-lining. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4

Waist (flat) 18 1/4
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+3)










   

*15) Brooks Brothers Makers Beautiful Autumnal Brown Glen Plaid 3/2 sack suit*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful and rare autumnal brown glen plaid cloth, this beautiful suit is a 3/2 sack. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, features a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The colourway is also wonderful--a beautiful medley of russets, chestnuts, and barks! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
LengthL: 29 1/4

Waist (flat): 18
Length: 26 1/4 (+3)










  ​
*16) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*17) SUPERB H. Freeman 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful grey cloth in miniature herringbone, this suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the great Ivy menswear stores, now long gone--this is from H. Freeman of Philadelphia, one of the great trad. clothiers. A beautiful double whammy! This is fully canvassed and half lined, and features three button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist (flat) 18 1/2
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+2 1/2)










     ​
*18) GORGEOUS Slate Blue H. Freeman 3/2.5 suit!*

*Claimed!*

*19) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from Joe Tradly this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










   

*20) RECENT Fumagallis Shawl Collar Tuxedo*

ignore the name this is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a wonderful, classic shawl collar, jetted pockets, singe button closure, and covered buttons. It is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. The trousers are pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2 --just in case you are deformed and need this extra!)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 33 (+ 2 1/4)










    

*21) VINTAGE 1962 Shawl-collar Tuxedo from Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington, DC!*

Raleigh's was one of the Trad bastions of DC, being a high-end family-owned haberdasher's until it was sold in 1984. This tuxedo dates from its heyday, having been cut and built in the USA (where else? RED CHINA?! Not in 1962!) in 1962. It is a beautiful example of tradly formal tailoring; a wonderful, swooping shawl collar, which features a buttonhole for one's boutonniere, jetted pockets, no vent, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed. The trousers are subtly pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is simply terrific, and is unmistakely a 1960s Trad tuxedo--Ralph Lauren would kill for this level of authenticity!

It does have a couple of minor flaws, as shown. There's a very, very small pinprick hole in the bottom right hand corner of the front of the jacket, which I only found on second inspection, in bright light. This would be an easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, or else could be ignored. The lapels have a hint of the start of a fray right at the edge at the bottom. Both give this jacket a wonderful patina, and a hint of tradly insouciance! Overall, then, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.... especially considering its age! Clearly, good clothes really do last if properly cared for.....

Given its provenance, and condition, this is a steal at just $30, or offer.

*Tagged a 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/1)










        ​
*22) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $27, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*23) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










   

*24) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $25, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*NB: All waist measurements are taken laid flat.* [/CENTER]

*6) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $16, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*9) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*10) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $16

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*12) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*13) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*14) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## wrwhiteknight

AE Waldens - Black - 11B worn once - $120 shipped -


----------



## Kreiger

*Harris Tweed Sportcoat*

Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/

Asking $40 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Jovan

Erm... size? Measurements? Something?!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

*EDIT* - also now on eBay with a $65 starting bid.



wrwhiteknight said:


> AE Waldens - Black - 11B worn once - *$100 shipped* -


----------



## TweedyDon

I spent *nine hours *yesterday photographing and measuring vast numbers of tweeds, suits, coats, shirts, jackets, pants, and lots and lots of ties.... And, yes, there are Grails on their way--including three tweed suits (two of which are 3/2 sacks), a STUNNING Plaid Southwick tweed, a (large) half-Norfolk shooting jacket, a cashmere 3/2 sack, and a BB Polo Coat and a Langrock Balmacaan raincoat that were formerly owned by the owner of the Philadelphia Phillies! 

Things will start appearing after Christmas!


----------



## Kreiger

Apologies! The measurements did not make it!

P2P: 22"
S2S: 19"
Sleeve: 24.125"
Length BOC: 30.5"



Kreiger said:


> Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/
> 
> Asking $40 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Barnavelt

TweedyDon said:


> I spent *nine hours *yesterday photographing and measuring vast numbers of tweeds, suits, coats, shirts, jackets, pants, and lots and lots of ties.... And, yes, there are Grails on their way--including three tweed suits (two of which are 3/2 sacks), a STUNNING Plaid Southwick tweed, a (large) half-Norfolk shooting jacket, a cashmere 3/2 sack, and a BB Polo Coat and a Langrock Balmacaan raincoat that were formerly owned by the owner of the Philadelphia Phillies!
> 
> Things will start appearing after Christmas!


Eagerly awaiting the offerings of Tweedy Kringle...


----------



## mnewb1

agreed!


----------



## seanm440

Kreiger said:


> Apologies! The measurements did not make it!
> 
> P2P: 22"
> S2S: 19"
> Sleeve: 24.125"
> Length BOC: 30.5"


I am a newbie to this.I assume that sleeve length is from the end of the sleeve to the seam where it meets the jacket and BOC is the length from the back of the collar to the bottom of the coat. However, What exactly is measured when you give P2P and S2S?


----------



## wacolo

seanm440 said:


> I am a newbie to this.I assume that sleeve length is from the end of the sleeve to the seam where it meets the jacket and BOC is the length from the back of the collar to the bottom of the coat. However, What exactly is measured when you give P2P and S2S?


P2P is the chest measurement pit to pit. Laid flat and straight across.

S2S is shoulder seam to shoulder seam.


----------



## Patrick06790

seanm440 said:


> I am a newbie to this.I assume that sleeve length is from the end of the sleeve to the seam where it meets the jacket and BOC is the length from the back of the collar to the bottom of the coat. However, What exactly is measured when you give P2P and S2S?


here's a link to the A. Harris measuring thread: https://www.styleforum.net/t/1463/hof-how-to-measure-for-ebay


----------



## seanm440

Thanks for your help with measuring jackets. I've got my tape in hand and am ready to get to work.


----------



## drlivingston

When measuring jackets, I utilize the Andy method:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket


----------



## Jovan

Yep, that's the Harris method.


----------



## Jovan

The only thing I do differently is -- please humour me for a moment, Trads -- button the top two buttons whether it's a true three button jacket or a three-roll-two. You'll see that Harris has arranged the jacket so that it would be buttoned there anyways, even though he only fastens the middle. In practice, I've found this gives a more consistent and accurate measure than many eBay sellers and a couple of the members here have been doing.

Not naming names here. They sell great quality stuff but I have questioned how they arrived at those chest measurements when I received jackets that were too big. I ended up having to return or re-sell them here, which is a bit of a hassle for both me and the seller. When I measured myself I came up with chests that were at least a few inches larger than they were selling. Also please, please, PLEASE include the waist measurement as well. Many haven't been doing that and sometimes this is a make or break thing.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Brookstweed 
~43-44 Regular
A medium brown with grey and blue mixed in. This jacket feels to be fully canvassed and features patch hip pockets, a center rear vent, two-button cuffs, and partial lining. The jacket is in great condition. Marked a 43 Regular, it measures thusly:
23" Pit to pit | 18.5" shoulders | 23.75" sleeves (+1.5") | 30" length BOC
   
Asking $55 CONUS priority USPS. Inquire internationally.

J. Crew Surcingle Belt
Green with blue roosters - Marked 36, measures 36" from middle hole to end-of-strap.
 
Asking $15

Woolrich Down Vest
I bought this off the exchange and I'm only relisting it because it's too short for me. Great condition and very clean.
Marked large, measures:
24" pit to pit | 25" front length BOC | 27" back length BOC
  
Asking $15 CONUS

and drops....



ArtVandalay said:


> Drops:
> 
> *Teddy Bear emblematic*
> made by "The Taylor Tie" in England
> 3" wide, poly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $12
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Prospect Khakis*
> 32" waist 30.5" inseam - flat front, no cuff. Lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20
> 
> *Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33*
> Made in USA, must iron.
> Blue university stripe. Like new condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $16


----------



## Bigeherr

*Trade Bill's Kahki Corduroy Pants.*

Picked up a nice pair today. They are a light Khaki color. They are tagged size 36. Fit more like a 38 X 34. Will trade for a nice high end tie like Brioni, Charvet, Hermes, Canali, etc. or any vintage Ralph Lauren Polo Clothing. 1995 or before like vest, fleece, jackets etc.


----------



## duckbill

Bigeherr said:


> Do you have Brioni, Charvet, Hermes, Gucci, Prada, RLPL etc ties. I will buy your unwanted one's at a fair price. I am reselling these so there has to be some room for me to make money. You don't have to worry about any listing or fees etc. I'm looking to pay around $10 per tie for nice one's
> 
> I will also buy others like Hugo Boss, Ferragamo, Zegna, Canali, Armani, Versace etc for a lower price like $5 ea.
> 
> I'd like to buy in lots of 5 or more. send me a picture and I'll send you an offer.
> 
> thanks


This violates the TRAD Thrift EXCHANGE ethos is so, so many ways...!!


----------



## rjhalstead

I'd prefer this not turn into a way to turn a quick buck...


----------



## Christophe

Deleted.


----------



## Bigeherr

Sorry, posted in the wrong forum. I deleted and would ask you to do the same. My bad.


----------



## drlivingston

Happy post-Christmas everyone!! Time to get back in the swing of things around here. I am offering four jackets. They are *$20 each shipping included CONUS.
*1) Polo Ralph Lauren, NWT, patchwork jacket. 3/2 w/patch pockets and center vent, tagged M, 100% cotton shell, 100%cotton lined. Working cuffs!! *SOLD!*

2) Brooks Brothers, 2-button, 1/2 lined center vent, 100% wool, natural linen color, tagged 42R
P2P------22
Shoulder-17
BOC-----30-1/2
Sleeve---25-1/2










3) Norman Hilton for Mobley & Sons, 3/2 sack tweed, half-lined, center vent, made in the USA, tagged 40R *SOLD!*

4) Countess Mara, 100% cashmere, made in the USA, fully lined, 2-button, center vent, luxurious!
P2P------22
Shoulder-18-3/4
BOC-----30-3/4
Sleeve---25-1/2


----------



## jt2gt

Trad standard Brown Herringbone Tweed by Country Squire. Very clean...no rips, stains, marks. Unmarked Size. Medium fit. 100% Pure Virgin Wool.

Chest 21"
Shoulder 17.5"
Arm 25.5"
Length 30"

Take it for $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## Kreiger

Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).

P2P: 22"
S2S: 19"
Waist:41"
Sleeve: 24.125"
Length BOC: 30.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/

Asking $30 Shipped

LL Bean Corduroy Trousers

Waist: 36"
Inseam: 27.5"
Outseam: 39"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cords2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/cords1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/cords3.jpg/

Asking $18 Shipped

*Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*

Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/

Asking *$25 Shipped CONUS

*


----------



## mhj

*Jefferey Banks Suit 48 R-Medium Gray Pinstripe*


__
https://flic.kr/p/7173211757

Shoulder 21"
Pit to Pit 48"
BOC 30.5"
Ventless

Trousers
Waist 44"
Inseam 28" cuffed

$80 OBO Mint condition


----------



## mhj

*Florsheim Black LWB 11 EEE*

by 

by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]

by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]

Vintage-about 20 years old, I bought them as NOS less than a year ago and are in excellent condition. Very little wear. $80 OBO

Please PM me for more photos, measurements, questions, offers, etc.


----------



## Jovan

Bigeherr said:


> Would love that Polo jacket. How can I pay?


How do we know you're not going to flip it on eBay for much more?


----------



## rjhalstead

1+ Jovan


----------



## AJW

You should start by PMing the seller. Though, as Jovan pointed out, your recent escapades bring your credibility into question. Unfortunately, first impressioms are the ones that stick.



Bigeherr said:


> Would love that Polo jacket. How can I pay?


----------



## CMDC

Now that Christmas giving is complete, you can spend on yourself without feeling guilty. DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Grey tweed 3/2 sack from Perlis of New Orleans. This tweed is kind of nubby and somewhat soft--a very nice piece in excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +3
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers cream colored wool trousers
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> Excellent condition w/little wear
> Measures 38 x 31
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis brown wide wale corduroys. Like new condtion
> Flat front, no cuff. Leather pockets
> 
> 36 x 31
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren khaki glenplaid wool trousers
> Forward pleat, cuffed, side adjusters
> Made in USA
> 
> 38 x 32.5
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Authentic Rugby. Made in USA
> Very little wear
> Tagged L Tall
> Pit to Pit: 22.5; Length 31; Sleeve 35.5
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGeorge of Scotland spread collar shirt. Red w/white stripe
> Tagged XL
> Measures 17 x 35
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> LLBean Baxter State Parka
> Made in USA
> 
> This has had little to no wear. Outstanding condition.
> Nylon shell. Wool lining
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 36
> 
> *$40 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here is a very nice H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit. The fabric is a textured, kind of nubby, dark khaki wool. Outstanding condition--no flaws.
> 
> Very natural shoulders--little padding. Trousers are flat front, no cuff.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Trousers: 37 waist / 31 inseam +2 underneath.
> 
> *$60 conus*


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Price Drop -

$70 shipped in North America - 40R -Mint tweed coat by Acquascutum


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Jovan said:


> How do we know you're not going to flip it on eBay for much more?


Bravo Jovan. En garde!


----------



## Jovan

rjhalstead said:


> 1+ Jovan





AJW said:


> You should start by PMing the seller. Though, as Jovan pointed out, your recent escapades bring your credibility into question. Unfortunately, first impressioms are the ones that stick.





127.72 MHz said:


> Bravo Jovan. En garde!


I just call it as I see it...


----------



## adoucett

From Post #1



Joe Tradly said:


> Deals should be made by private message only, and we will operate under the honor system. Since thrift store items tend to be cheap, you won't be out tons of cash, but it's easier if we all agree to agree up front. You set the price, but try not to gouge your fellow Trad. We can agree to do this because those of us who have been to a thrift store have all felt the abject pain of finding the perfect sack tweed in a 38L. Well, someone's bound to be a 38L around here.
> JB


One should be careful of sockpuppets... that is to say, duplicate user accounts from the same person. I really appreciate this exchange though and hope people continue to play by the rules. There's a reason we're all here and not on eBay or other forums I've seen! Thanks to everyone who makes this a good place.


----------



## Esc8p

There's been a lot of Jos A. Banks, Lands End , and some Brook Brothers shirts lately around my area. Most are size 16-17. I'm about a 16.5, but 35 arm length. Most of these, especially the 16/16.5 are 32-34 arm lengths. The 17s are available in longer arms lengths, but too wide in the shoulders for me. Colors are primarily white and blue. If anyone one is interested in some, I can get them for about $20 shipped. Pricing can be cut down with multiple shirts due to saving on shipping. I can take some pictures next time I'm around, or let me know what you are looking for and I'll do my best to get them.

Tyler


----------



## TheTVofP

*J. Press Suits*

Up first is a great suit from J. Press in a blue/grey herringbone, 3/2 roll, single vent. This suit is more recent so there is some padding in the shoulders, but it looks great nevertheless. The suit is tagged a 40 short with 34 flat front pants. The only flaw I can see is a small hole on the back of the right sleeve (see pic)
*Asking $75* shipped CONUS, offers encouraged.
Measurements:
Chest 21
Sleeve 24
Shoulder 18
BoC 29

Pants
Waist 34
Inseam 26.5 Uncuffed (+2.5) 
 
 



Next is a fully canvassed suit from J. Press with 3/2 roll, single vent, and 2 button surgeon's cuffs. I believe it is a grey micro houndstooth pattern, but you all can be the judge. It appears grey at a distance and has a light sheen to it. The pants are flat front and have two small holes in the seat, so I'm *asking $60* shipped CONUS. Offers encouraged.

Measurements
Chest 22
Sleeve 24.5
Shoulders 19.5
BoC 31

Pants
Waist 35
Inseam 27.75 with a 1.75 cuff.


----------



## DFPyne

*New Items & Liquidation Sale on Reaming items. Please make offers as I will be going on business at the start of the New Year and want to get rid of some of this stuff!*
_
NEW ITEMS:_
Ben Silver Tie - 100% Silk - 3.5"
[$35 Shipped]


Wreath Embroider Navy Wide Wale Corduroys
Tagged 38, Measures 39W; 29" Inseam with 2.5" to let out
[$35 Shipped]


J. McLaughlin Pink Courdroys (Made in the USA)
36W, 29" Inseam, 2" to let out
[$35 Shipped]


Chipp Pink Corduroys
Picked these up from Giuseppe (this pair was even featured on his blog) at the Top Shelf Flea Market a few months ago. Didn't end up fitting so just looking to get out of what I paid for them and make sure they get to a good home.
40W, 31" Inseam 2" to let out
[$35 Shipped]


8D Burgundy Bass Weejuns
[$35 Shipped]


Red Eddie Bauer Shetland Saddle Shoulder Sweater
Tagged Large but Seemed to have shrunk
[$35 Shipped]
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 23"
Sleeve: 27"


~41S 3/2 Herringbone Tweed with subtle orange and blue stripes from General Beauregard's
[$45 Shipped]
P2P: 20.5"
BOC:29"
Sleeve: 23.5"


34W Canterbury Golf Belt 
[$22 Shipped]


_DROPS:_
8D Marmocs Black Bit Loafers
[$35 Shipped]


~8C L.L. Bean Made in USA Camp Mocs with Goodyear Camp Sole
[$35 Shipped]


Pearl & Co. for Brooks Brothers Penny Loafers - Black Calfskin - 9.5 D
Needs to be resoled
[$50 Shipped]


Tan Wide Wale Corduroys - 36" Waist/33" Inseam with 3" to let out
[$25 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Oxford Collar Striped Long Sleeved Pullover - Medium
[$20 Shipped]


Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in the USA Shirt - Medium
[$25 Shipped]


7. Viyella 80% Cotton/20% Wool Made in Hong Kong Shirt - Medium
[$25 Shipped]


L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in the USA Shirt - Medium 
[$22 Shipped]


L.L. Bean Plaid Flannel Made in Canada Shirt - Medium 
[$18 Shipped]


Lands End Direct Merchants 100% Cotton Tartan Oxford - Medium 15-15.5
[$20 Shipped]


Saddles Blue Oxford. Made in the USA 16.5-33. Features a locker loop!
[$20 Shipped]


42" Insarsia Red, Camel and Sage Argyle V-Neck 100% Pure Lambswool Sweater Made in Scotland for the Yankee Peddler Seattle 
[$20 Shipped]


London Fog 42S Double Breasted Belted Trench Coat.
Great Condition. Raglan Shoulders, leather buckles, gun flap. 65% Polyester & 35% Cotton. Also includes Pile Liner. 
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 41"
[$35 Shipped]

*
I also still haven't found time to measure and type of a list of all the ties I took photos of last week but if anybody wants a head start they are free to look through the album. Lots of great duck, nautical and sports emblematics. Feel free ask questions on specific ties and I'll get back to you with details. $17 per tie. Discounts on multiples.*


----------



## drlivingston

For Sale: a few odd jackets. *$20 each shipped CONUS*.
1) Pendleton, green, 2-button, center vent, made in the USA, 100% wool, 1/2 lined, gold Salzburg crest buttons, there is a very small hole on the lover back near the vent. It is indicated on the last picture. 
P2P------21-1/2
Shoulder-18-1/2
BOC-----31-3/4
Sleeve---25-3/4










2) Alan Lebow, 2-button, no vent, fully lined, wool/silk blend, made in the USA
P2P------22-1/2
Shoulder-20
BOC-----30-3/4
Sleeve---24










3) Hart Schaffner Marx, 2-Button, center vent, tagged 42R, 100% wool, made in the USA
P2P------23-1/4
Shoulder-20
BOC-----31
Sleeve---25


----------



## drlivingston

Allen Edmonds Maxfield Color-Chili size 11-1/2D... worn but in really good condition. *First $30 gets them!* (shipping included of course)


----------



## DavidW

*Drop to $60 conus.*


DavidW said:


> One more thing: Hickey Freeman Covert Topcoat, Olive Green, 38s. Beautiful fabric, very good outside, but lining getting worn in a few places. $70 conus.
> 
> Shoulder: 18 1/2; Pit to Pit: 22; Sleeve: 22; Length BOC: 44


----------



## knucklehead

*Huntington 42L sacks available for sale or trade*

I'm hoping to trade/sell a couple of Huntington sack sport coats, both tagged 42L. One is a tan camel hair and the other is a muted green gun check plaid with a subtle burgundy color mixed in. I bought both new in the mid-1990s and have taken good care of them since. Over the past few years I've shrunk a bit and they no longer fit me. It pains me to get rid of them but I look like I'm wearing my big brother's clothes when I put them on. Measurements:

Camel:
BOC - 31.75
PTP - 23
Shoulder - 18.75
Sleeve - 26.25








Gun check:

BOC - 31
PTP - 23
Shoulder - 18.75
Sleeve - 26









My preference is to trade these for a couple of sack sport coats with the following measurements:
BOC - approx 31
Shoulder - approx 18
Sleeve - approx 26
PTP - approx 22

If no one has an interest in trading, I'll sell them for $40 each.

If you would like to see more photos or have questions please PM me.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Knucklehead, you and I are long lost twins. Exact. Same. Measurements.


----------



## knucklehead

Great! When you get sick of your current wardrobe let me know and we'll do a complete swap!


----------



## J. Andrew

Tubs said:


> Brooks Brothers SC, Tagged 42L
> Chest: 22
> Waist: 21.25
> Shoulders: 19.25
> Sleeves: 25.5
> Length: 33


Price?


----------



## conductor

ArtVandalay said:


> Knucklehead, you and I are long lost twins. Exact. Same. Measurements.


I'm reaaaaal close to you guys as well. Someone always snaps up good stuff on the exchange in my size. Hmmmmm. :smile:


----------



## Jovan

I have a 42L suit coming. I'll try to take pics and post everything up for sale tomorrow.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*UPDATES...*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Brookstweed 
CLAIMED

J. Crew Surcingle Belt
CLAIMED

Woolrich Down Vest
CLAIMED

*Teddy Bear emblematic*
made by "The Taylor Tie" in England
3" wide, poly















$12

*Ralph Lauren Prospect Khakis*
32" waist 30.5" inseam - flat front, no cuff. Lightweight.















$20

*Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5 x 33*
CLAIMED


----------



## CMDC

Holland and Holland Made in Great Britain countrywear shirt.
Kind of a mustard color w/dark brown check

Measures 15 x 32

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve button down madras shirt
Made in India
Size M

$22 conus



















On top of TweedyDon's scarf omnibus from a week or so back, I offer my own bonanza. All are $16 each conus.

#1. John Hanley Made in Ireland Blackwatch



















#2. Brooks Brothers Made in Scotland Hunting Fraser



















#3. Highlander by Locharron Made in Scotland



















#4. Forest green w/pink windowpane. Made in Great Britain



















#5. Chisolm. Made in Scotland



















#6. Locharron Made in Scotland



















#7. Foxford Made in Ireland



















#8. Earl of St. Andrews Lambswool


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

price drop on the Aquascutum, and two more to add:

Aquascutum Raincoat
Aqua5 model, single breasted, with belt, made in Canada, 55/45 cotton blend
tagged 40 Tall 23" chest, sleeves are around 35" when measured like a shirt, 48" long bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $55 shipped or offer










Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Raincoat
a really nice coat, not some cheap mall RL thing
made in Scotland, rubber backed coton
25" chest
35" sleeve, measured like a shirt, there's some radius to the raglan sleeves, I'm a 34/35" sleeve and these might be just a bit short on me 
48" long bottom of collar to hem down the back
button up center vent
leg straps
tagged a size small, but very roomy (as old PRL often is) I'm a 38 Long, and it's pretty rooms on me, even worn over a suit jacket, probably work best for someone around a size 40
asking $65 shipped or offer

Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
No idea on the size of this, so I'll just post the measurements
good condition, save for a scuff or something on the left shoulder about 4" from the lapel hole
seems to be a heavy cavalry twill type fabric
24.5" across the chest, 26.25" sleeves, 47" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $75 shipped or offer

scuff:


----------



## Jovan

All prices include shipping in the continental United States. I will ship outside the country for however much more it costs to do so. I accept Paypal personal payment. Please contact me via PM for any questions or to claim an item. Happy New Year!

EDIT: Added thumbnails to reduce thread clutter, click for bigger.

*"Brooks Brothers Makers" Light Blue Button-Down Shirt, 15.5-33.5*

I'd estimate this is from the '80s based on the tag. End-on-End fabric. Though marked a 16-35, it is now more of a 15.5-33.5 due to shrinkage over time. This is definitely the Traditional Fit before it was called that. The collar is a bit shorter than the norm for Brooks Brothers at 3", but there's still a decent amount of roll to it and no fusing. Though the cuffs have a bit of fraying, this is still a serviceable shirt with lots of life left to it.

$15 including shipping.

Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"
Chest: 50"
Waist: 47"
Back Length: 31"












*"Sears Keywate" Teal Sport Coat, approx. 44R*

Definitely from the '60s, going by the the styling. Very _Mad Men_. Has no darts and a straight fitting sack cut. However, it has a two button front and double vented back. Natural shoulders. Rounded, narrow lapels. This is nearly deadstock -- the fabric is in great condition, there's no signs of wear, and the lower pockets are still basted shut. Fabric is a tropical worsted, perfect for those in hotter climes or just as a stylish summer sport coat everywhere else.

$40 including shipping or best offer.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 46"
Back Length: 30.75"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25"













*
"Sportsman by Richmond Bros." Gun Check Sport Coat, approx. 42L*

Sadly I must part with this great tweed sport coat, as I believe the measurements were slightly off when I bought it (no disrespect to the gentleman who listed it). I could have it taken in, sure, but why not let someone else who will fit it straight out of the box have this gem?

Yet another example of a two button sack with double vents from the '60s. Natural shoulders. Narrow lapels with a small notch. This is in great condition. No visible signs of wear and the fabric looks almost pristine in person... well, as pristine as tweed can be at any rate.

$40 including shipping or best offer.

Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Back Length: 31"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 26"












*"Tudor Collection" Charcoal Suit, tagged 42L*

I believe this to be from the early '80s. From the information I could gather, Lewis and Thos. Saltz was a great haberdashery in Washington, D.C. that sadly closed down in the early '90s. This is even less Trad than other things here, but it is a well made suit nonetheless. It appears to be fully canvassed. Lapels are on the slightly wide side by today's standards. Fabric feels like a classic 10 ounce worsted. Natural shoulders. The trousers are boot cut to a certain degree, but any competent tailor can narrow them down. Has buttoned flaps on the fob pocket and left back pocket. The waistband looks to have been taken in at one point. There are some signs of wear, such as the reinforced stitching starting to fray on the trouser hip pockets, a small moth hole on the back collar, and the stitching at the bottom of the vent coming undone.

Because of these issues, I'm only asking $30 including shipping or best offer.

Chest: 44"
Jacket Waist: 40"
Back Length: 31.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 26.25"
Trouser Waist: 36"
Front Rise: 12.5"
Inseam: 37" unhemmed
Leg Opening: 20"





















*
Ties coming soon.*


----------



## Kreiger

Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).

P2P: 22"
S2S: 19"
Waist:41"
Sleeve: 24.125"
Length BOC: 30.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/

Asking $28 Shipped

LL Bean Corduroy Trousers

Waist: 36"
Inseam: 27.5"
Outseam: 39"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cords2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/cords1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/cords3.jpg/

Asking $17 Shipped

*Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*

Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/

Asking *$25 Shipped CONUS

*
*Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*

Nice, lightly-worn condition. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/

Asking $90 Shipped


----------



## hookem12387

How I wish those Patriots were a 10.5 instead of 10


----------



## Esc8p

*Visited some thrift stores today*

I have some new items I'll be listing once I've categorized them, but I wanted to see if there is any interest in "tall" items. Here's an example I opted not to purchase today:

Brooks Brothers 16x36/37. The images are a bit dark, the blue baby houndstooth was a little more vivid than depicted. The shirt is in wonderful shape. I wish I could find my size shirts in such great condition.

There were also BB, Jos A Banks in 17 tall and some 18 tall.

Please let me know if anyone would like me to go back and purchase this one or some of the others in the sizes listed. Pricing should be around $20-25. It really depends if it is on sale or not and also how many articles will be shipped at once.

If you are dead set on those brands and want really well maintained shirts, I have a store not too far. One draw back, they've inflated prices to reflect those known brands; sometimes as much as 4 times the price as the one above. Though they are a bit more, but some are in almost mint condition.

As for the PMs I received last night, today's adventure was not too great for your specific sizes. By the time I got there, most of the ones I had been keeping tabs on were gone. I'll keep trying.

Tyler


----------



## drlivingston

^^^Be careful taking pictures inside the fitting room. They might think that you are a perv. :biggrin:


----------



## Esc8p

This will be my first time selling. Let's see how this goes. Let me preface this with an apology for the photos. The colors are drab. Until I utilize my camera instead of my phone, this will have to do. All items I will attempt to sell are items I would wear if they actually fit me. What I'm trying to say is I'm not going to try and pawn off junk. Like many of you, I'm doing this for fun and a very minor profit if any in hopes of keeping my mad money liquid and my wife off my back.

All shirts are $25 obo each shipped. Discounts available with multiple purchases. Feel free to ask any questions. This is my first time, so go easy on me, please.

1.) *Robert Talbott* - Very nice condition medium-light blue with great checkered design; small houndstooth in alternating pattern; pocket button shirt . 17 1/2 X 35

The pictures make the shirt appear slightly grey. IRL it is not so at all.

2.) *Charles Tyrwhitt*- Another great piece I wish I could make work. Light blue/lavender tiny check with French Cuffs. 17 1/2 x 36 44 x 91cm

Again, color in picture not so accurate.

3.) *Banana Republic* -Wonderful pattern ( I don't know what it is called) close thin tan stripes with stitch crossed in darker brown in alternating rows. Nice deep colored buttons with matching French Cuff buttons. Sized Large 16-16 1/2. I measured the arms to about 35". If this guy doesn't sell, I may try to use it as practice and convert it to short sleeve.

4.) *Jos. A. Bank Traveler's Collection*- Worn condition (see pictures). The tips of the collar and the button line show signs of wear with slight fraying. The color and shape of the shirt are in great condition. Still a good all-around shirt and a necessary color for any wardrobe. Medium Blue pocket button shirt. 17 x 33. PRICED AT $20 DUE TO HEAVY WEAR

The depth of color is closer to this image than the up close, but still muted than in person.

I should have some more shirts up tomorrow along with quite a few coats. Hopefully I'll get some better colored images with some natural light in the morning.

Thanks!
Tyler


----------



## Esc8p

drlivingston said:


> ^^^Be careful taking pictures inside the fitting room. They might think that you are a perv. :biggrin:


If only you could see behind the camera. Imagine, if you will, a man standing there shirtless and spread legged trying to get a good vantage point for the shot.


----------



## patelsd

Been buying a lot recently, time to clean out the extras. All prices include shipping within CONUS, PM me for more information, photos, or anything.

Overcoats:
1) Abraham & Straus / Great Western Vintage Overcoat: Great condition, tweed overcoat with a detachable hood and warm, fuzzy inner. Tagged size 42. $55.
Pit to pit: 25.25"
Sleeve (pit to cuff): 17"
Length (pit to bottom of the side seam): 26"












2) Camelhair Coat: no noticeable indicators of maker, but there is a "Made in Yugoslavia" tag. Few scattered, minimally noticeable bald spots, all less than 0.75 cm, there is a very thin bald line on the left sleeve, highlighted in the second image. $55
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 17"
Length: 34"










Blazers:
1) Polo University Club Blazer: mint condition, pockets are still stitched closed. No tagged size, but roughly a 40L, fully lined, single vent. $35
P2P: 20.5"
Sleeve:16.5"
Length: 20"











2) Saks Fifth Avenue Camelhair Jacket: great condition, minimally noticeable smudge on the right front, highlighted in one of the detail pictures, fully lined, single vent. $55
Tagged: 41L
P2P: 20.25"
Sleeve: 16.25"
Length: 21.5"












Suits:
1) Jeffrey Parks Seersucker Suit: Tagged size 42L, great condition, Jacket is fully lined, single vent, pants are a pleated. $50
Jacket measurements: P2P: 21 7/8", Sleeve: 18.25", Length: 21". Pants: Waist: 18.25", Inseam: 30.25", Ankle opening: 9".

















2) Givenchy Brown pinstripe suit, incredible condition, no tagged size. Jacked is double vented, fully lined, the pants are flat front. $60
Jacket: P2P: 21.5", Sleeve: 19.25", Length: 21".
Pants: Waist: 17", Inseam: 33 5/8", Ankle opening: 9.75"












Ties: $12 each or both for $20
John Comfort for Harrods paisley tie, 100% silk, 3.25" at widest point.
Lanvin 100% silk, 3.5" at widest point.

















Shoes: 
Dr. Doc Marten dark brown boots, Made in England, tons of life left in the boots, soles show little signs of wear. Size is somewhere between a 10.5 and 11. $55


----------



## jwlester

patelsd...I might be interested in a couple of your jackets, but I can't make heads or tails out of your measurements. Everything seems really short? I need shoulder measurements as well. Thanks for any more info you can offer.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> All items in excellent condition.
> 
> JPress khaki poplin 3/2 sack jacket. I assume this is an orphan from a suit. Certainly wearable on its own though.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.25 +2
> *
> $35 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Norwegian Sweater. Hadn't seen this color combo before.
> 
> Tagged L Tall but see measurements
> Charcoal w/purple and dark teal
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 27.5
> Sleeve: 34
> *
> $23 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd. Made in USA
> Unlined collar. Lighter blue than the current iteration
> 
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullock and Jones bd long sleeve sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged XL
> Measures 17 x 36
> 
> *$16 conus*


----------



## MikeF

I try not to post much but I just wanted to take a moment at the end of the year to say how much I appreciate the sellers on this forum. I have bought a lot of stuff here and have never had anything but a good experience with anyone. Prices here are range from reasonable to downright cheap and I have never recieved anything that wasn't exactly as advertised or much better. Thank you all again.


----------



## efdll

MikeF said:


> I try not to post much but I just wanted to take a moment at the end of the year to say how much I appreciate the sellers on this forum. I have bought a lot of stuff here and have never had anything but a good experience with anyone. Prices here are range from reasonable to downright cheap and I have never recieved anything that wasn't exactly as advertised or much better. Thank you all again.


I will echo that sentiment. This is a wonderful gathering of folk who share an esthetic -- observed and debated fastidiously in other forum threads. But mostly, who share two fragile virtues on which this exchange is built: good manners and trust. If I started to thank individuals I would have to thank them all and possiby miss some. So a happy new year, gentlemen. And if there are any ladies lurking about, a happy new year to you too.


----------



## wacolo

_*Drops*_

$75---$68 Hickey Freeman Flight Coat Navy Blue and in great shape. Lots of handwork throughout. Overall it is in great condition. There is a bit of patina to the hardware on the sleeves, and there is a 3/4" tear in the lining on the right hand side about 4" up from the bottom. A very easy fix, if you wish to have it done. Please note the measurements, taken with the coat buttoned and lying flat....

Chest 26
Length BOC 41.5
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 20
https://postimage.org/

$50---->$45--->$40 Pitlochry Blackwatch Sportcoat 40R Made in England This coat is in fine condition. 2 Buttons and side vented. No holes or stains. Tagged as a 40 and the measurements are.....

Chest 21.5
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulder 19 
Sleeve 24 +1.5"

$35--->$30---->$25 BB Fair Isle Vest Made in Scotland XL 100% Shetland Wool No Holes or Stains. Ready to go. 
Chest 29.25
Length 30

$35--->$32---->$28 BB Dog Critter Pants 34 x 32 85/15 Cotton Poly Corduroy. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottom.

$55--->$50---->$45 LL Bean Hunting Pants 36 x 29 NWT Super heavy duty wool on these. Charcoal with a red and green windowpanes. Brand new with no issues.


----------



## CMDC

Two quick thank you's: Vector Sum sold me an amazing Brooks Bros peak lapel tux in immaculate condition. And, drlivingston keeps coming through with amazing items w/unbelievable prices and service.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB PPBD
15.5x34, trad fit, made in the USA, good condition save for a weaving imperfection on the inside of the collar
$15 shipped


Allen Edmonds Byron
Size 11D
These are an ebay purchase of mine. I bought them used, but the next week got a pair of Aldens in the same style that I prefer.
They're pretty new, with very little sole wear. The foot openings are a bit bent (this may have been from being shipped to me in a tiny box), but I really think with wear and shoe trees it would disappear.
asking $75 shipped or offer












Polo Ralph Lauren Loafers
size 11D
asking $30 shipped or offer








Orvis Emblematic, made in the USA, wrinkled-$7 shipped




Madras Tie $8 shipped




Liberty of London foulard, great tie, I just on't wear red much, made in the USA, $8 shipped




Vintage BB #1 Stripe, USA made, again I just never wear red ties $10 shipped




Jos. A Bank Silk Knits, I seem to remember reading on Put This On that one factory in Italy produces silk knits for pretty much everyone, from LE, to Polo to Ben Silver.
Not idea if that's the case, but these are pretty indistinguishable from my Ben Silver knit ties (like the BS ties, I can't tie a decent knot in one to save my life).
all silk, made in italy asking $12 shipped each
Light Blue


Dark Pink Extra long (~65" long)


----------



## Jovan

Charcoal suit is claimed, pending payment.



Jovan said:


> All prices include shipping in the continental United States. I will ship outside the country for however much more it costs to do so. I accept Paypal personal payment. Please contact me via PM for any questions or to claim an item. Happy New Year!
> 
> EDIT: Added thumbnails to reduce thread clutter, click for bigger.
> 
> *"Brooks Brothers Makers" Light Blue Button-Down Shirt, 15.5-33.5*
> 
> I'd estimate this is from the '80s based on the tag. End-on-End fabric. Though marked a 16-35, it is now more of a 15.5-33.5 due to shrinkage over time. This is definitely the Traditional Fit before it was called that. The collar is a bit shorter than the norm for Brooks Brothers at 3", but there's still a decent amount of roll to it and no fusing. Though the cuffs have a bit of fraying, this is still a serviceable shirt with lots of life left to it.
> 
> $15 including shipping.
> 
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 33.5"
> Chest: 50"
> Waist: 47"
> Back Length: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Sears Keywate" Teal Sport Coat, approx. 44R*
> 
> Definitely from the '60s, going by the the styling. Very _Mad Men_. Has no darts and a straight fitting sack cut. However, it has a two button front and double vented back. Natural shoulders. Rounded, narrow lapels. This is nearly deadstock -- the fabric is in great condition, there's no signs of wear, and the lower pockets are still basted shut. Fabric is a tropical worsted, perfect for those in hotter climes or just as a stylish summer sport coat everywhere else.
> 
> $40 including shipping or best offer.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 46"
> Back Length: 30.75"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Sportsman by Richmond Bros." Gun Check Sport Coat, approx. 42L*
> 
> Sadly I must part with this great tweed sport coat, as I believe the measurements were slightly off when I bought it (no disrespect to the gentleman who listed it). I could have it taken in, sure, but why not let someone else who will fit it straight out of the box have this gem?
> 
> Yet another example of a two button sack with double vents from the '60s. Natural shoulders. Narrow lapels with a small notch. This is in great condition. No visible signs of wear and the fabric looks almost pristine in person... well, as pristine as tweed can be at any rate.
> 
> $40 including shipping or best offer.
> 
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 43"
> Back Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tudor Collection" Charcoal Suit, tagged 42L*
> 
> I believe this to be from the early '80s. From the information I could gather, Lewis and Thos. Saltz was a great haberdashery in Washington, D.C. that sadly closed down in the early '90s. This is even less Trad than other things here, but it is a well made suit nonetheless. It appears to be fully canvassed. Lapels are on the slightly wide side by today's standards. Fabric feels like a classic 10 ounce worsted. Natural shoulders. The trousers are boot cut to a certain degree, but any competent tailor can narrow them down. Has buttoned flaps on the fob pocket and left back pocket. The waistband looks to have been taken in at one point. There are some signs of wear, such as the reinforced stitching starting to fray on the trouser hip pockets, a small moth hole on the back collar, and the stitching at the bottom of the vent coming undone.
> 
> Because of these issues, I'm only asking CLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT including shipping or best offer.
> 
> Chest: 44"
> Jacket Waist: 40"
> Back Length: 31.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 26.25"
> Trouser Waist: 36"
> Front Rise: 12.5"
> Inseam: 37" unhemmed
> Leg Opening: 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ties coming soon.*


----------



## Jovan

patelsd said:


> My apologies! The jacket length I measure from the armpit down to the bottom of the jackets, essentially just measuring the length of the lateral seam.
> 
> Shoulder measures are as follows:
> Abraham and Straus overcoat: 20.25"
> Camelhair Overcoat: 19 7/8"
> Seersucker Suit: 19.25"
> Givenchy Suit: 18.5"
> Saks Fifth Camelhair: 17 7/8"
> Polo Blazer: 18.5"
> 
> To echo CMDC's sentiment, drlivingston provided me with my new favorite pair of AEs for an absolute steal, thank you!


Measuring armpit to hem for sleeve and overall length means nothing considering the shape and size of armholes can vary wildly. Please use this guide:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket


----------



## TweedyDon

*STARTING AT FREE! Brooks Bros., Norman Hilton, H. Freeman, The English Shop of Princeton, more! 3/2 sacks, Donegal Tweed, more!*

I've consolidated my suit and jacket listings into this one post--all were due to be bumped, and all have significant price drops, to clear space for the vast numbers of items I'll be listing shortly--coats, tweeds, blazers, and suits and more--including some GRAILS, such as overcoats formerly owned by a past owner of the Philadelphia Phillies, tweed suits (both two and three piece suits), a half-Norfolk tweed jacket, a cashmere 3/2 sack, and more!

*As always, everything has FREE SHIPPING in CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and OFFERS!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*2) Brooks Brothers Makers suit. Classic miniature herringbone 3/2 sack.
*
Another absolutely beautiful suit, this is cut as the classic 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers. The cloth is a lovely dark grey miniature herringone with a very, very very subtle vertical russet stripe running throughout. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a single center vent, three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*3) Normal Hilton Dark Grey 3/2 sack*

Another lovely trad. suit! This is from Normal Hilton, and is a lovely 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, has a center vent, three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole on the calf of one of the trouser legs--this is very hard to find even if you know it's there, but, because of this, I'm asking

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist (flat): 20
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     ​
*4) Made in the USA Anderson-Little Almost-Glen Plaid suit*

Claimed!

*Take (5) and (6) and (7) together for $85, shipped in CONUS!*

*5) Brooks Brothers Makers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

This is beautiful! Cut from a mid-grey glen plaid cloth, this has a subtle blue overcheck that adds an attractive blue tinge to the cloth. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has a lovely lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single center vent, half-canvassing, and half-lining. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4

Waist (flat) 18 1/4
Inseam: 26 3/4 (+3)










    

*6) Brooks Brothers Makers Beautiful Autumnal Brown Glen Plaid 3/2 sack suit*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful and rare autumnal brown glen plaid cloth, this beautiful suit is a 3/2 sack. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, features a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The colourway is also wonderful--a beautiful medley of russets, chestnuts, and barks! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4

Waist (flat): 18
Length: 26 1/4 (+3)










   ​
*7) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*8) SUPERB H. Freeman 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful grey cloth in miniature herringbone, this suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the great Ivy menswear stores, now long gone--this is from H. Freeman of Philadelphia, one of the great trad. clothiers. A beautiful double whammy! This is fully canvassed and half lined, and features three button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist (flat) 18 1/2
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+2 1/2)










     ​
*9) Brooks Brothers "Brookease" 3/2 sack*

A lovely suit is that wardrobe staple, solid gray. This is a classic 3/2 sack, with three button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA. This suit is in excellent condition, except that the trousers ahve two very, very small holes, in the places shown. These would be easy fixes for even a decent dry-cleaner tailor, but because of these this is

*only $25, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, and measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 301/4

Waist (laid flat): 17 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1 1/2)










      

*10) Huntington Poplin 3/2 sack Suit*

This is lovely! Dark navy, 3/2 sack, with lower patch pockets, lapped seams along the sleeves and down the back, a single center hook vent, two button cuffs, pleated and cuffed trousers--and Made in the USA! It is fully lined. This is also half-canvassed, and in absolutely excellent condition. This is a really, really beautiful summer suit, and a steal

*at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*11) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two button front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have two minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*12) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*13) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*14) Brooks Brothers Makers Brown 3/2 sack suit.*

This is very, very nice indeed--and if you don't have a brown suit in your wardrobe yet, why not? A lovely 3/2 sack in a flannel-esque cloth, this was custom made in 1994. It has the classic two-button cuffs, a single center vent, a lovely lapel roll, and a half-lining. The brown colourway is wonderful--rich and earthy, with the very hint of damson in its depths. No "farmer brown" suit here! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition, although it is slightly rumpled from shipping to me.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 29, with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*15) Lovely, classic, brown herringbone tweed! Made in Canada.*

This is a very, very nice tweed! Cut from classic brown herringbone, this features a very subtle blue vertical stripe throughout, that can be hardly seen except of close inspection. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two buttn front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition. And I'm asking

*just $17, for a half-canvassed tweed--or offer!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*16) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $20, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32









   

* 17) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*18) RECENT Fumagallis Shawl Collar Tuxedo*

ignore the name this is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a wonderful, classic shawl collar, jetted pockets, singe button closure, and covered buttons. It is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. The trousers are pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2 --just in case you are deformed and need this extra!)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 33 (+ 2 1/4)










     

*19) VINTAGE 1962 Shawl-collar Tuxedo from Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington, DC!*

Raleigh's was one of the Trad bastions of DC, being a high-end family-owned haberdasher's until it was sold in 1984. This tuxedo dates from its heyday, having been cut and built in the USA (where else? RED CHINA?! Not in 1962!) in 1962. It is a beautiful example of tradly formal tailoring; a wonderful, swooping shawl collar, which features a buttonhole for one's boutonniere, jetted pockets, no vent, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed. The trousers are subtly pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is simply terrific, and is unmistakely a 1960s Trad tuxedo--Ralph Lauren would kill for this level of authenticity!

It does have a couple of minor flaws, as shown. There's a very, very small pinprick hole in the bottom right hand corner of the front of the jacket, which I only found on second inspection, in bright light. This would be an easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, or else could be ignored. The lapels have a hint of the start of a fray right at the edge at the bottom. Both give this jacket a wonderful patina, and a hint of tradly insouciance! Overall, then, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.... especially considering its age! Clearly, good clothes really do last if properly cared for.....

Given its provenance, and condition, this is a steal at just $30, or offer.

*Tagged a 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/1)










        ​
*20) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $27, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*21) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*22) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $25, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## Hitch

Wow..


----------



## rjhalstead

after looking at it for weeks, i really wish that green blazer would grow about two and a half more sizes....


----------



## Trevor

TweedyDon said:


> I'll be listing shortly--coats, tweeds, blazers, and suits and more--including some GRAILS, such as overcoats formerly owned by the owner of the Philadelphia Phillies, tweed suits (both two and three piece suits), a half-Norfolk tweed jacket, a cashmere 3/2 sack, and more!


Waiting patiently.


----------



## patelsd

Sizes measured using the following: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket (thanks Jovan) and presented in a slightly more logical format. Also all previous posts were deleted/requested to be deleted in order to reduce clutter, sorry for any confusion.

Been buying a lot recently, time to clean out the extras. All prices include shipping within CONUS, PM me for more information, photos, or anything.

Overcoats:
1) Abraham & Straus / Great Western Vintage Overcoat: Great condition, tweed overcoat with a detachable hood and warm, fuzzy inner. Tagged size 42. $55.
Chest: 25.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 37












2) Camelhair Coat: no noticeable indicators of maker, but there is a "Made in Yugoslavia" tag. Few scattered, minimally noticeable bald spots, all less than 0.75 cm, there is a very thin bald line on the left sleeve, highlighted in the second image. $55
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26.5
Shoulder: 20
Length: 46










Blazers:
1) Polo University Club Blazer: mint condition, pockets are still stitched closed. No tagged size, but roughly a 40L, fully lined, single vent. $35
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25.25
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5











2) Saks Fifth Avenue Camelhair Jacket: great condition, minimally noticeable smudge on the right front, highlighted in one of the detail pictures, fully lined, single vent. $55
Tagged: 41L
Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 32.5












Suits:
1) Jeffrey Parks Seersucker Suit: Tagged size 42L, great condition, Jacket is fully lined, single vent, pants are a pleated. $50
Jacket measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32
Pants: Waist: 18.25", Inseam: 30.25", Ankle opening: 9".

















2) Givenchy Brown pinstripe suit, incredible condition, no tagged size. Jacked is double vented, fully lined, the pants are flat front. $60
Jacket: 
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 28
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32
Pants: Waist: 17", Inseam: 33 5/8", Ankle opening: 9.75"












Ties: $12 each or both for $20
John Comfort for Harrods paisley tie, 100% silk, 3.25" at widest point.
Lanvin 100% silk, 3.5" at widest point.

















Shoes: 
Dr. Doc Marten dark brown boots, Made in England, tons of life left in the boots, soles show little signs of wear. Size is somewhere between a 10.5 and 11. $55


----------



## TheTVofP

*Harris Tweed SCsSC*

I recently came across two Harris Tweed SCs. I hope someone on here can enjoy them. They are both in excellent condition
*Asking $35 each, shipped CONUS.* Please contact me with questions and offers.

The first is gold in color with rust and green flecks. The jacket has a 3/2 roll with two buttons on each sleeve and a single vent in the back.

Chest 20.5
Sleeve 23.5
Shoulder 17.5
BoC 29










   

The second is grey with rust and blue flecks, two-button front, and a single vent. The buttons are leather covered and the jacket is half-lined with a New Englander logo.

Chest 20.5
Sleeve 22.5
Shoulder 17.5
BoC 28.5


----------



## CMDC

Aquascutum linen/silk/wool blend sportcoat
2 button, lightly darted. Dual vents. Fully lined. Nice shoulders

Tagged 44R
Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +2
*
SOLD*




























JPress stretch cotton belt
Navy and yellow
Like new condition--no creasing to leather
Size 44

$17 conus


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm not dropping this because I am already at the recoup the purchase price stage. Just a reminder.


Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks Feathertweed jacket, tagged 39 R. An eBay purchase that did not work out, too small for me. (I think the seller got it mixed up with another jacket. Just for that I am using his photos.)
> 
> pit to pit 21
> right sleeve 23.5, left sleeve 24. Both have some extra for adjusting.
> shoulder 17.5
> length top of collar 31.5, bottom of collar 30.
> 
> These are really nice, slouchy jackets. Hardly any shoulder to speak of. With the partial lining they are ideal when your winter travels take you inside to places where they believe in gently poaching people at 72 degrees.
> 
> Just trying to recoup my expense, so $28 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've still got this. Take $10 off for AAAT guys.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/116718033/rare-vintage-brooks-brothers-sack-suit


----------



## etown883

Make some offers guys, need it gone.



etown883 said:


> Need to thin the closet to pay for some recent purchases and keep marital bliss.
> 
> 1) Church's "Whipflex" black wingtips. These are in great condition. Size "80E" which is about an 8.5C or 9C. On Church's 73 last.
> 
> $ Best Offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Length: 11 5/8"
> Width: 3 15/16"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img3249t.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/img3252q.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2) Great Brooks Brothers wash and wear blue pin cord suit. Really great suit, 3/4 lined. one small flaw, a small hole on the arm, but I think you could sue this up and, because of the pin cord, it would be hard to notice. Also missing the middle button, easy fix. No size, but about 36 or 37 R.
> 
> $ Best Offer
> 
> Measurements:
> Jacket:
> Shoulder: 16 3/4"
> Sleeve: 23.5" + 1.5"
> Length (BOC): 30"
> Chest: 20"
> Waist: 18.5"
> Pants
> Waist: 16" (+2")
> Length: 29" (with a 1 3/4 cuff) + 1 1/4"


----------



## CMDC

3 jackets from my closet that either don't fit me well or aren't getting much wear.

Brooks Brothers grey tweed 3/2 sack w/blue stripe

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5

$40 conus










Towncraft olive narrow wale corduroy 3/2 sack
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 23.5 +3

$36 conus










Polo University Club bottle green flannel blazer
2 button, darted. 2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

$35 conus


----------



## conductor

Shipping in USA included in price as usual. Thumbnails are all clickable.

A few offerings tonight gents:

First, a beautiful pair of basket-weave beltless wool trousers. Made in USA. Leather-covered side buckles, flat front. A vintage piece from Larrimor's of Pittsburgh. $40

Waist 17.5"
Inseam 31.5", leg opening at the hem 9.5"
3" to let out at the hem













Allen Edmonds Coppell, size 10D

Unlined, very lightly worn. Made is USA. $45 Shipped











Craigmill Shetland 100% wool tie. Made is Scotland. 3.5" wide, 54.5" long, $25 shipped











Stunning Donegal Tweed from Kevin & Howlin Ltd., Dublin. Tagged 40L. Three button, side vented, fully lined, leather buttons, a bit of "Irish trad," if you will. In great condition. CLAIMED

PtP - 21"
Waist at middle button - 19.5"
Sleeve - 27" + 2.5" to let
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 31"












And now, to appease any purists I may have irked with the previous offering, here is a lovely 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers brown herringbone blazer. Center vent, half lined, patch pockets, back seams are lapped. 100% wool, etc. USA made. In excellent condition. Asking $45

PtP - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24" + 2.5" to let
Shoulder - 18.25"
Length from BoC - 30.5"


----------



## nonartful dodger

Happy New Year!

I've got a not so ubiquitous Brooks Brothers "fun shirt" that I purchased from roman totale XVII. I just haven't worn it enough to justify a place in the closet. So, here it is again for someone who can really enjoy it.

Tag size - 16 1/2 R
Measured - P2P - 26 3/4" tapering to 26"
Sleeves - 34 1/2"

$26.00 CONUS (It's the same price that it was orginally offered with a $1 bump up due to increased shipping.)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Chaps Tartan Fun Shirt
Better qualitiy than the current Chaps, though still nothing spectacular.
Light cotton flannel, size medium, great used condtion, 23" across the chest
asking $12 shipped or offer

J. Press Green Ribbed Turtleneck Sweater
I bought this from a member last year, it's very well made, but has a couple significant quirks that I though I could live with but cannot.
It's _very _long, I measure it at over 32.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back, It was always long to begin with, but the bottom hem is very heavy so when being worn it stretches even more so.
Also, the collar is vey tight, it's more of a turtleneck than a shawl collar sweater.
It's a great sweater, it just comes to almost mid thigh on me (6'3")
20" across the chest, and tagged a medium, but fits slim.
asking what I paid $25

Drops:
Polo Tie
rough, very slubby silk, one downside: it's almost 4" wide asking $7

Huntington Alpaca Jacket
Tagged 40R, very soft, made in the USA, 3/2 sack, hook vent, lower patch pockets
it has this wispy piling on it, I'm not sure if it's a terminal diagnosis for a jacket, but figured someone might want to take a stab at it
22" chest, 18" shoulders, 25.75" sleeves, 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $12 shipped

Brooks Brothers Tweed Sportcoat
3/2 darted, center ventmade in the USA, neat BB logo leather buttons
tagged a 39R
20 1/2" across the chest, 18" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30"+a hair bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $45 shipped or offer

Sack Jacket from Peter's of Chagrin Falls
I think this is a very old exchange pickup of mine, I never got around to getting it taken in and it was always too short.
I estimate it'd be good for someone who's more of a 38 or 40 R, as I usually need close to an long.
From Peter's of Chagrin Falls (home to America's greatest living recluse cartoonist).
3/2 sack center vent, made in the USA of some very soft material
The one drawback is that there is some pretty ad, wispy piling, but it's nothing that some time with a steady hand and a razor couldn't fix, because of this asking $15 shipped or offer
20.5" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back

here's what I mean by the piling:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6

Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Raincoat
a really nice coat, not some cheap mall RL thing
made in Scotland, rubber backed coton
25" chest
35" sleeve, measured like a shirt, there's some radius to the raglan sleeves, I'm a 34/35" sleeve and these might be just a bit short on me 
48" long bottom of collar to hem down the back
button up center vent
leg straps
tagged a size small, but very roomy (as old PRL often is) I'm a 38 Long, and it's pretty rooms on me, even worn over a suit jacket, probably work best for someone around a size 40
asking $60 shipped or offer

Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
No idea on the size of this, so I'll just post the measurements
good condition, save for a scuff or something on the left shoulder about 4" from the lapel hole
seems to be a heavy cavalry twill type fabric
24.5" across the chest, 26.25" sleeves, 47" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $70 shipped or offer

scuff:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## drlivingston

*Price Drop...$25 Shipped!*


drlivingston said:


> Allen Edmonds Maxfield Color-Chili size 11-1/2D... worn but in really good condition. First $30 gets them! <------*Now only $25*(shipping included of course)


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Some fairly current Brooks Brothers offerings*

_Brooks Brothers Tuxedo with Cummerbund. Made in Canada. Very little wear._


https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/...k/DSC00566.jpg
https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/...k/DSC00569.jpg

_Jacket_
_Chest - 40 _
_Length - 32_
_Sleeves - 25 _
_Shoulders - 19_

_Pants_
_Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)_
_Length - 45_
_Inseam - 30_

_$100 _

_Brooks Brothers Formal Shoes. Made in England. _


https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/...k/DSC00573.jpg
https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/...k/DSC00575.jpg

_Size 9D_

_$75_

_(if you buy the tux and the formal shoes $150 for both)_

_Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Suit. Made in USA._

https://i1102.photobucket.com/album....com/albums/g443/SouthernLiveOak/DSC00571.jpg

_Jacket_
_Chest - 40 _
_Length - 32_
_Sleeves - 25 _
_Shoulders - 19_

_Pants_
_Waist - 17 (34 total) (nothing to let out)_
_Length - 45_
_Inseam - 30_

_$75

Offers Welcome_


----------



## Dmontez

Sent PM to you about these two last night. Hopefully I am not to late to the party on these... let me know if they are available still.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Vintage BB #1 Stripe, USA made, again I just never wear red ties $10 shipped
> 
> Drops:
> Polo Tie
> rough, very slubby silk, one downside: it's almost 4" wide asking $7


[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

Lets have some "fun." All items are in excellent condition. No flaws.

Brooks Brothers ls bd fun shirt
Size L

$22 conus










Brooks Brothers short sleeve seersucker fun shirt
Size L

$22 conus










Brooks Brothers bd ls olive gingham
Size L

$22 conus



















Viyella bd ls
Size L
Made in USA

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers spread collar
15.5 x 33

$22 conus



















Dooney Bourne surcingle
Size 36
Made in USA
No creasing to leather

*SOLD*










Gitman Brothers tie
Made in USA
Purple w/tiny white diamonds

$17 conus


----------



## nonartful dodger

16 1/2 R Brooks Brothers shirt claimed


----------



## drlivingston

Getting rid of some sacks. Most of these are 3/2 sacks. A few are simply 3-button sacks. *All of them are $20 shipped*.
**a few at the end have very minor imperfections and are only $15 shipped. They will be indicated.
1) Southwick for Mobley & Sons, 3/2 sack, half-lined, center vent, made in the USA
P2P------23-1/2
Shoulder-20
BOC-----32
Sleeve---26










2) Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack, feathertweed, half-lined, center vent, tagged 40R, made in the USA
P2P------20-1/2
Shoulder-17-1/4
BOC-----30-1/2
Sleeve---24










3) Unknown maker for Dan P. Booker of Mtn. Brook, 3/2 navy sack, half-lined, center vent, made in the USA
P2P------22
Shoulder-18-1/2
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24-1/4










4) H. Oritsky for Harrison Ltd., 3/2 sack, fully lined, center vent, 46R, made in the USA
P2P------24
Shoulder-20
BOC-----31-1/2
Sleeve---25










5) Southwick for Mobley & Sons, 3/2 sack, half-lined, center vent, made in the USA
P2P------23
Shoulder-18-3/4
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24-1/4










6) Oakloom Clothes for Harrison Ltd., 3-button sack, fully lined, center vent, tagged 43R, MOP buttons, made in the USA
P2P------23-1/4
Shoulder-19-3/4
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24-3/4










7) Corbin, 3/2 sack, half-lined, center vent, made in the USA
P2P------23
Shoulder-20
BOC-----32
Sleeve---25










The following three jackets have insignificant defects that *drop their price to $15 shipped*.
8) Corbin, 3/2 sack, half-lined, center vent, made in the USA, slight imperfection indicated
P2P------22-1/2
Shoulder-18-1/4
BOC-----30-1/2
Sleeve---24-1/2










9) Norman Hilton, 3/2 sack, half-lined, center vent, tagged 43L, made in the USA, minor tear in sleeve lining (not noticeable unless looking on the inside of the jacket sleeve)
P2P------22-1/2
Shoulder-18-1/2
BOC-----32-1/2
Sleeve---25-1/2










10) Tom James, 3-button sack, fully lined, no vent, made in the USA, minor tear in sleeve lining (not noticeable unless looking on the inside of the jacket)
P2P------23-1/2
Shoulder-20-3/4
BOC-----32-1/4
Sleeve---25-1/4


----------



## Kreiger

LWB are sold, all others still available.



Kreiger said:


> Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).
> 
> P2P: 22"
> S2S: 19"
> Waist:41"
> Sleeve: 24.125"
> Length BOC: 30.5"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/
> 
> Asking $28 Shipped
> 
> LL Bean Corduroy Trousers
> 
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 27.5"
> Outseam: 39"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cords2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/cords1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/cords3.jpg/
> 
> Asking $17 Shipped
> 
> *Barclay** Made in USA Long Wing Blucher*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, welted double leather sole, rubber heel.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/barclay1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/barclay2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/barclay3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/barclay4.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/barclay5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/barclay6.jpg/
> 
> Asking *$25 Shipped CONUS
> 
> *
> *Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*
> 
> Nice, lightly-worn condition. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/
> 
> Asking $90 Shipped


----------



## Jovan

Some of these sacks are perfect in the chest, but the sleeves and back length are an inch too short! Oh, the woes of being a 40L.


----------



## conductor

The BB brown herringbone sac and AE Coppell from the previous page have been claimed.


----------



## Esc8p

*More Drops 1/4/12*

Updates with Drops



Esc8p said:


> This will be my first time selling. Let's see how this goes. Let me preface this with an apology for the photos. The colors are drab. Until I utilize my camera instead of my phone, this will have to do. All items I will attempt to sell are items I would wear if they actually fit me. What I'm trying to say is I'm not going to try and pawn off junk. Like many of you, I'm doing this for fun and a very minor profit if any in hopes of keeping my mad money liquid and my wife off my back.
> 
> 1.) *Robert Talbott* - Very nice condition medium-light blue with great checkered design; small houndstooth in alternating pattern; pocket button shirt . 17 1/2 X 35 SOLD
> 
> The pictures make the shirt appear slightly grey. IRL it is not so at all.
> 
> 2.) *Charles Tyrwhitt*- Another great piece I wish I could make work. Light blue/lavender tiny check with French Cuffs. 17 1/2 x 36 44 x 91cm $25> $22
> 
> Again, color in picture not so accurate.
> 
> 3.) *Banana Republic* -Wonderful pattern ( I don't know what it is called) close thin tan stripes with stitch crossed in darker brown in alternating rows. Nice deep colored buttons with matching French Cuff buttons. Sized Large 16-16 1/2. I measured the arms to about 35". If this guy doesn't sell, I may try to use it as practice and convert it to short sleeve. $25 > $22
> 
> 4.) *Jos. A. Bank Traveler's Collection*- Worn condition (see pictures). The tips of the collar and the button line show signs of wear with slight fraying. The color and shape of the shirt are in great condition. Still a good all-around shirt and a necessary color for any wardrobe. Medium Blue pocket button shirt. 17 x 33. PRICED AT $20 DUE TO HEAVY WEAR > $14 > $9 (Just to cover cost of shipping and transport to the Post Office)
> 
> The depth of color is closer to this image than the up close, but still muted than in person.
> 
> I should have some more shirts up tomorrow along with quite a few coats. Hopefully I'll get some better colored images with some natural light in the morning.
> 
> Thanks!
> Tyler


----------



## Ekphrastic

Jovan said:


> Some of these sacks are perfect in the chest, but the sleeves and back length are an inch too short! Oh, the woes of being a 40L.


You and me both, brother.


----------



## Cardinals5

It's been a while since I've listed anything on here, but hopefully these'll please everyone. As usual, discount for multiple items. I'm not looking for anything in trade.

1960s Brooks Brothers black label suit in a solid charcoal worsted. Suit has all the traditional features - natural shoulers, 3/2 roll, sack front, single vent. It's fully canvassed and in excellent condition. Looks like it's been hanging in someone's closet for 50 years.

Tagged: 41L

Jacket
Shoulders: 18 5/8"
BOC: 32"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 42"

Trousers
Waist: 34"
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 31" + 1.5" underneath the cuffs
Cuffs: 1 5/8"
Leg Opening: 17"

Price: $75 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


J Press "Donegal Mist" tweed sport coat. The usual Press features - 3/2 roll, sack front, hook vent, fully lined, etc. The tweed is fantastic - very soft and luxurious. Excellent condition - no noticable flaws. These shoulders have moderate padding. Made in USA.

No tagged size, about a 41L
Shoulders: 19 1/8"
BOC: 31.75"
Sleeves: 25.75"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"

Price: SOLD


J Press greenish herringbone tweed with very subtle stripes (see close up of fabric). 3/2 roll, sack front, hook vent, fully lined. Newer model (more shoulders) than the one above, but also excellent condition. Made in USA.

Tagged: 41R
Shoulders: 19"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 25
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42.5"

Price: SOLD


Southwick multi-colored tweed sport coat. Natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, sack front, full canvas, half lined. Great condition - no noticable flaws. Made in USA.

Tagged: 41L
Shoulders: 19"
BOC: 31.75"
Sleeves: 25.25"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"

Price: $60 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad



Southwick black-white herringbone sport coat. Natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, sack front, single vent, full canvas, half lined. Very good condition - the lining for the vent has come untacked at the top - would take a tailor about one minute to fix it. Made in USA.

No tagged size, but about a 41L
Shoulders: 18.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeves: 25.25"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"

Price: $60 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## jt2gt

Wonderful, thick wool shawl collar sweaters. Worn once, bought new with tags just weeks ago. Take them at a great price.

Polo Ralph Lauren Aran cable sweater. 100% Lambs Wool. Ribbed shawl collar, hem and sleeve endings.Leather buttons shawl collar. Size Small. Measures 21.25" pit to pit 25.25" sleeves 29.5" top of shawl collar to bottom of sweater

$75 shipped CONUS

BB Fairisle Lambswool Shawl colllar. Great colors. Size Medium. PTP 21 inches. Length 29

$75 shipped CONUS



Will make deal for both. Also...possible trades for aran/fisherman crewneck or shetland crew sweaters.

Thanks...JT


----------



## Dmontez

*AE Grayson 11D black $50 or best*

AE Grayson in 11D I am a second owner on these, and do not have a box, or bags for them. I do keep them in a different shoe box though just because I never wear them. I bought them thinking 11D would fit me, but I need these in an E. According to the AE website these are on the 7-97 last which they say is best for the "average" foot. I believe these are in great condition. There is wear to the sole, but they are a long way's away from recrafting. They really just need a good polish. I am asking $50 shipped CONUS let me know if you have any questions or want more pictures. I have more I just dont want to flood the thread for 1 pair of shoes.


----------



## Fratelli

Many new items in the shop after a successful trip across the midwest. I look forward to helping you.










Brooks Brothers Aran Cable Knit Shetland Sweater in Rose -- Large

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119443349/brooks-brothers-aran-cable-knit-shetland

Vintage Red Shetland Wool Sweater By Saks Fifth Avenue -- Small

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119444229/vintage-red-shetland-wool-sweater-by










Vintage Men's Coffee Brown Shetland Wool Saddle Shoulders Sweater -- M Medium

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119477482/vintage-mens-coffee-brown-shetland-wool










https://www.etsy.com/listing/119330967/mid-century-1960s-32-roll-sack-cut

Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Herringbone Tweed Sports Coat By Boyds -- 39-40R










Mid Century Brooks Brothers Worsted Wool Gray 3/2 Roll Suit -- 39R

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119418571/mid-century-brooks-brothers-worsted-wool










Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Air Force Blue Hopsack Weave by Hardwick -- 42R

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119338102/mid-century-1960s-32-roll-sack-cut-air










Vintage Men's 3/2 Roll Navy Blazer -- 38R

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119478357/vintage-mens-32-roll-navy-blazer-38r










Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Hopsack Olive Suit by Southwick -- 40-41S

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119341349/reserved-do-not-buy-mid-century-1960s-32










Vintage Brooks Tweed Shearling Lined Double Breasted Heavy Coat -- 44L

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119476776/vintage-brooks-tweed-shearling-lined










Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Mustard Brown Hopsack Weave By The Clothing Hub-- 42R

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119337396/mid-century-1960s-32-roll-sack-cut


----------



## MicTester

Fratelli said:


> Many new items in the shop after a successful trip across the midwest. I look forward to helping you.


It would be very helpful for someone like me if you would kindly post the prices here as well. Ideally measurements and prices, but at least prices.


----------



## duckbill

Click through to the Etsy store for prices.


----------



## MicTester

duckbill said:


> Click through to the Etsy store for prices.


Of course. That is why I said "here as well."

I like the self-contained, personal nature of this place. My concern is that if all we do is provide links, someday this may become a search engine, where we come only to search, and then led somewhere else. The sales forum may be more appropriate for such information. Just my opinion, and I may be the only one who feels this way.


----------



## adoucett

Looking for something rather specific, but if anyone has a BB#4 Repp in burgundy/navy they are not wearing, I'd be interested as it's my school's colors. Thanks


----------



## frosejr

MicTester said:


> The sales forum may be more appropriate for such information. Just my opinion, and I may be the only one who feels this way.


Nope, you're not.


----------



## Pappa

frosejr said:


> Nope, you're not.


NOPE, NOPE, NOPE!!!! GOOO TO THE SALES FORUM, please.


----------



## rjhalstead

Pappa said:


> NOPE, NOPE, NOPE!!!! GOOO TO THE SALES FORUM, please.


I concur!


----------



## Barnavelt

rjhalstead said:


> I concur!


With all due respect, I also agree.


----------



## Patrick06790

LL Bean Norwegian sweater, in the Muffy-endorsed 80 percent wool, 20 percent Rayon configuration. Chest 22 x 2 = 44; sleeves on the outside (or top) 22.5; inside (or under) 20; overall length down the back a hair over 23 inches.

Unusual colors. Great shape, it's just too small for me. Or I am too big for it. Either way, it is taking up space I require for other purposes. Take it away for a mere $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD GRAILS--TWEED SUITS!*

*A Tweed 3/2 sack Suit, custom made by Brigg's of Providence, RI; A Three Piece 3/2 sack suit with reversible waistcoat; A Three Piece Tweed.*

Tweed suits are rare, and highly sought-after (one three piece from a mediocre maker famously went for over $1000 on eBay last year), and so to have three available at a time, and all in desirable sizes, is a rarity indeed!

_And these are beauties!_

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*!​
*1) Custom Made 3/2 Tweed Sack Suit by Brigg's of Providence, RI.*

Brigg's of Providence is now long gone, having been replaced by Marc Allen, which is a more fashionable version of the old store. They still offer custom tailoring, though, and specialise in Loro Piana cashmeres and Barberis woolens which you'll select from one of their signature orange leather club chairs, so all is not lost!

This suit is a beauty! A perfectly cut 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderful lapel roll, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut from a mid-weight tweed, with a terrific colourway that my pictures don't do justice to at all--a wonderful complex basketweave with an overcheck of blueish-slate grey and fading bracken brown. This cloth is mid-weight, making this a wonderfully versatile, three season tweed. The jacket has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

The trousers are also beautifully cut, and are, of course, flat front, with a ticket pocket concealed flat against the waistband. They are cuffed.

This suit was built in 1982--although it might have been made yesterday. It's in excellent condition, but with two small flaws: There is a small tension tear at the corner of one of the back pockets of the trousers. Given its location, this would be a very easy fix for your local tailor, but it does need attention if the trousers are to be worn. And there are some minor pen marks on the lining by one of the interior pockets, as shown.

A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$115, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*2) TRAD GRAIL! STUNNING!!!! Mid-century "Mad Men" Three Piece 3/2 sack Tweed Country Suit with reversible vest!*

I don't use the term GRAIL often, but this suit qualifies in spades! It's hard to know where to start in describing this, it's so packed with desirable features!

Let's start with the obvious--this is a THREE PIECE TWEED SUIT CUT AS A 3/2 SACK--AND It has a REVERSIBLE vest!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut as a 3/2 sack, and has a lovely lapel roll. The tweed is wonderful--a beautiful, rich chestnut herringbone, which my pictures don't do justice to at all. It has a single center hook vent, lapped should seams, and lapped sleeve seams. It's half-lined in a wonderful paisley lining, and is half-canvassed. It has the classic two button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

The REVERSIBLE vest is beautiful! The same tweed as the rest of the suit on one side, with fully functional pockets. The buttons are the same as the rest of the suit on this side also. This vest is FULL reversible; the other side is a tattersall, the perfect complement to the tweed suit, with a cream background and mustard and blue overcheck. The buttons on this side appear to be mother of pearl, and the pockets are, again, fully functional. This is absolutely wonderful! This is in excellent condition, with some very minor discoloration to the top of the lining owing to age, which is unseen when worn.

The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. They do have a very small rip in the seat, s shown. This could easily be rewoven, especially since this is a darker herringbone tweed, the most forgiving of fabrics for reweaving.

Naturally, since this is a tweed three piece with a reversible vest each of the pieces could be worn as an odd garment on its own!

This was Union Made in the USA--just after Christmas in 1968!

This is very hard to price--it's an absolute GRAIL, and the vest alone is worth quite a bit, as it's absolutely beautiful, as is the jacket. Moreover, it's in a highly desirable smaller size. And I've never sen anything like this before--tweed suits, yes, even three pieces, but not three piece sacks with reversible vests of this quality. On the other hand, it does need a minor reweave to the trousers, which means that the whole suit is in Very Good rather than excellent condition. So, I'll do what I normally do here, and price it at a level that I (an impecunious junior academic!) would be delighted to secure it at..... and also note that OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*So, how about just $125, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29

Waist: 15 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1)

Vest length: 22 1/2
Width, armpit to armpit: 16



















         

*3) THREE PIECE SUIT in Tweedy Glen Plaid!*

Another beauty to round out this trio!

This is a lovely three piece in a wonderful tweedy brown glen plaid with a subtle turquoise overcheck and the occasional fleck of cream. It was made for Wallach's, the now-defunct tradly retailer. It's a contemporary two-button cut, with three sleeve buttons, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. The vest has functional pockets, and the trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This suit was Union Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $115, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17 1/8
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3)

Vest length: 25 1/2
Width: 17


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Half-Norfolk Tweed Jacket!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely beautiful--my pictures come nowhere close to doing this justice!

First, the colourway is WONDERFUL--a gorgeous, rich, honey-wheat barleycorn base, with a gorgeous overcheck in Royal Blue and Sky Blue. This is simply terrific! Then, the cut. This is a Half-Norfolk jacket, with all of the features that you could possibly expect or want. It features the classic back half-belt of the Half-Norfolk, together with a bi-swing back for ease of movement. All three of the front pockets are bellowed for ease of expansion, when stuffing them with cartridges or other hunting accoutrements. The flaps of each are lined in either alcantra or suede leather in a lovely rich, dark, chestnut brown. The collar is underlined in the same rich dark alcantra or suede, and features a fully functional and detachable throat latch (also leather and tweed), which affixes to the interior or the jacket when not in use to avoid spoiling the sleekness of the neckline. The jacket has four button cuffs and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed, and unvented in Flusser--approved style.

This is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TheTVofP

*LL Bean New Zealand Wool Sweater*

This is an excellent condition, 100% wool crew neck in a fair isle pattern from LLB. The colors are browns, tans, and some white. Tag reads "Wools of New Zealand...Made in Scotland"

The labeled size is Medium regular and it measures 22.5 across the chest, 26 total length, and 32 in the sleeves measured from the center of the neck.

Asking $35 shipped CONUS, offers welcome


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets! Harris Tweed, Welsh Tweed, Loden, Cashmere...*

I have a LOT of lovely tweeds to pass on today! As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Harris Tweed Basketweave Jacket--WITH ORB STAMP ON CLOTH!*

This is a lovely jacket--and is one of the few Harris Tweeds that I've seen that has the Orb stamp of the Harris Tweed Authority actually visible on the cloth in the interior, something that makes this a very exceptional tweed indeed.

Cut from three season Harris Tweed in a lovely complex basketweave os browns, creams, and slate grey, this jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, a single center vent, and a contemporary two button front. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, OR OFFER, for this orb-stamped classic.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4










   

*Orb stamp on cloth:*



*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*

I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!

The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for this classic jacket.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*3) Welsh Tweed in subtle plaid*

From the heft of the cloth, to the patterning and colourway, to the style interior label proclaiming this as Welsh Tweed, everything about this jacket indicates that it was produced when Welsh Tweed was vying with Harris for a share of the tweed market. Alas, it never relaly took off, although this has more to do with marketing than with the tweed itself, which is certainly comparable to the softer Harris tweeds.

This jacket is a lovely Welsh country plaid, with shades of moss green, bark brown, and slate grey reflecting the colours of the Brecon Beacons. the jacket itself is very nicely made, being a contemporary two button fronted cut with a single centre vent and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, and half lined. It is in excellent condition, was Union Made in the USA, and a steal

*at just $35 or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32










   

*4) RARE Austrian Loden Half-Belt Jacket.*

This is awesome, and if it were smaller in the chest would most definitely NOT be here!

Loden is simply wonderful material, having a lovely hand and being naturally water-repellent after its processing--there's a reason it's the favored material of everyone from Austrian aristocrats to wood-dwelling hunters! Hard-wearing, tough, and beautiful.

This jacket is the classic Tyrolean cut--round collar, ventless, and with a half-belt back. This is very rarely seen in the United States, although I believe that Landau's of Princeton will secure one for you--at a considerable price! Naturally, this is a classic Loden green, and features wooden (?) or nut (?) buttons down the front and at the cuffs. It was Made in Austria--where else?--and is fully lined. It also features the classic Loden "Pyramid Stitch" on the back seam.

It does have a couple of minor flaws. First, it's missing a cuff button--an easy fix, as I would suggest just removing one from the other side and keeping it as a spare, so the cuffs match. The sleeves have also been lengthened, and there is some minor fraying to the extended lining--although since the sleeves are currently 27" this won't be an issue for most people as you'll take the sleeves up anyway. And, finally, there is some minor, minor creasing to the cloth on the chest, the result of being hung wet, I suspect. This is minor, and you might not have noticed it--I mention it more for my peace of mind than yours!

Given these flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and so how about *$50, OR OFFER*, boxed and shipped in CONUS? A rare chance to grab a great Loden at a great price!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30










   

*5) BEAUTIFUL CASHMERE Glen Plaid jacket.*

*Claimed!*

This is gorgeous! Cut from genuinely luxurious cashmere--and not the thin stuff that is so prevalent today--this beautiful jacket has a wonderfully striking colourway, being a classic black and cream glen plaid pattern with a dark red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a standard contemporary two button front. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and was Made in the USA.

This jacket has a simply wonderful hand and drape, and is wonderfully luxurious. *It's a steal at just $65, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Jackets!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, with International inquiries being very welcome.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, too!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*7) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*8) Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" two button sack--with Patch Pockets!*

Another lovely jacket, this Brookstweed is in a lovely grey and blue houndstooth with a dark russet overcheck. It's a two button sack, and features both two button cuffs and teh ever-desierable patch pockets. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This has become rather rumpled on the right-hand pocket, as shown, and so needs a press. As such, this is just in Good?Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just *$20, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*Measurements:

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4










     

*9) GORGEOUS 3/2 sack tweed for The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is WONDERFUL! part of The English Shop of Princeton's Nassau Collection--the flagship collection this venerable, and now deceased, Ivy clothier--the colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful, being a mixture of forest green, charcoal grey, slate grey, and the occasional fleck of gorse yellow, with thin vertical stripes of Royal blue running thoughout. A wonderful, heathery tweed!

It's also a 3/2 sack, is fully canvassed, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just* $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29










    

*10) CLASSIC Scottish Tweed in grey Herringbone*

This is a classic--a lovely grey herringbone jacket, cut from cloth woven in Scotland! A wardrobe staple, this jacket is also a 40R.... so if you don't have one, what are you waiting for? This jacket features pick stitching in the lining, a standard contemporary two button cut, a single center vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Regimental Ties!*

I have many, many ties to pass on; this is just the start! As always,* FREE SHIPPING *on everything within the CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, especially on two or more ties!​
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS*








1) Ben Silver. Some minor memory in know area, hence just Very Good condition. Claimed

 

2) Brooks Brothers. The classic stripe! Small watermark on lining at tip, invisible when worn,. hence just very Good condition and Claimed

 

3) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. 3 5/8" $15.

 

4) Ben Silver. Absolutely excellent condition. 3 1/2" $20.

 

5) Miller White of Philadelphia. Made in England. Interior keeper tag is off on one end, otherwise excellent. 3 1/8" $12.

 

6) Ben SIlver. Very minor memory in knot area, otherwise excellent. 3 1/4" $18.

 

7) Ben Silver. Minor memory in knot area, otherwise excellent. 3 1/2" $22.

 

8) Chipp--yes, a GRAIL tie, a silk Chipp! This has no keeper, which might be missing. Made from English silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. Claimed

 

9) Unknown Regimental. No keeper, but it does not appear missing. Excellent. Claimed



10) Scappino, of Italy. Made for Princeton University Store; label identifying this is off one one side. Very Good/Excellent condition. Excellent condition. 3 3/4" $10.


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks

$56 Brooks Brothers Sweater Made in Ireland Small. This is a killer sweater, and you won't be disappointed! Just what I had been looking for, unfortunately it is a little to little. Heavy, and thick 100% Wool with no issues condition wise. I wore it perhaps 3 times. 

Chest 20.5
Length 26
Sleeve inseam 17.5
Middle of back to cuff 30



$35 Incotex Corduroy 40/30 Just what you see. Chocolate brown in 100% cotton. Flat front and no cuffs. They are not brand new, but they are very clean. 


Waist 40
Inseam 32 +1.5
Outseam top of waistband 42

$28 Gap Selvedge Jeans 32/30 Standard Fit. I used to be skinnier . These were worn, I believe twice. They have not been laundered. A bit wrinkled, but that is about it. Tagged as a 32/30 but please note the measurements. 


Waist 16.5
Inseam 31
Outseam top of waistband 41


----------



## Trevor

BB Shirt

Made in USA
100% Cotton
Goldish/White Stripe

Marked 16-33 
It has shrunk a little, collar is about 15.75
P2P - 24" (about the same as regular fit)
Length from under the collar is 30"

Only flaw i can see is a mark on the inside of the collar (can be seen in 2nd pic).

$20 Shipped USPS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Knit ties!*

I have many, many ties to pass on; this is just the start! As always,* FREE SHIPPING *on everything within the CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, especially on two or more ties!​
*GROUP 2: KNITS*








1) Pedigree. Brown knit. All wool. Excellent condition. $9.

 

2) Rooster Cottonknit. Burnt orange. A lovely tie! Excellent condition. $12.

 

3) Private Club. ALl wool, made in the USA. A beautiful forest green tie. $12.

 

4) Rufflerknit by Rooster. 60/40 wool/mohair. A beautiful dark red tie! Excellent condition. $13.

 

5) RARE houndstooth tie by Rooster. Very Good condition. $10

 

6) Rooster striped tie. Almost certainly all wool. Very Good condition. $10.

 

7) Rooster. A beautiful petrol blue tie--utterly 1960s, and skinny! Excellent condition $10.

 

8) Rooster "Pips" tie. All wool, a lovely skinny brown tie form the 1960s! Excellent. $8.



9) Rooster. A lovely dark mossy green; all wool, made in USA, skinny. Very Good condition. $8.



10) BEAUTIFUL damson purple tie. Unknown maker; likely cotton. $9.


----------



## Dmontez

Would really like to get these out of my closet just make an offer, also very open to trades as well. 46r, 11d, 17/35, or ties.



Dmontez said:


> AE Grayson in 11D I am a second owner on these, and do not have a box, or bags for them. I do keep them in a different shoe box though just because I never wear them. I bought them thinking 11D would fit me, but I need these in an E. According to the AE website these are on the 7-97 last which they say is best for the "average" foot. I believe these are in great condition. There is wear to the sole, but they are a long way's away from recrafting. They really just need a good polish. I am asking $50 shipped CONUS let me know if you have any questions or want more pictures. I have more I just dont want to flood the thread for 1 pair of shoes.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic wool ties and emblematics!*

*FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 3: CLASSIC WOOL TIES!*








1) Bert Pulitzer. Wool with embroidered ducks. Small snag hole on front, hence $5 (for shipping) or FREE with two other ties!

   

2) BEAUTIFUL vintage Paul Stuart in wool challis, woven in England. Missing its keeper, hence just Very Good condition. $15 ON HOLD

 

3) Botany Ties. A beautiful vibrant vintage wool tie. Excellent condition. $12

 

4) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic! $18.

 

5) Breeches plaid tie. Lambswool woven in Scotland. Excellent condition, and very soft. $12.

 

6) Polo wool/silk blend. Excellent condition. A beautiful tie, dating from when Polo was doing things right. Claimed

 

7) Austin Reed. A lovely basic wool tie. Excellent condition. Claimed

 

8) NWT Brooks Brothers houndstooth wool tie. Absolutely beautiful! Claimed

  

9) GORGEOUS vintage wool challis tie. This dates from when wool challis was still HAND BLOCKED, and so is a true work of art. This does have a couple of snag holes on the back end, unseen when worn, hence just Very Good condition. This is beautiful! Asking just $16.

  

*GROUP 4: EMBLEMATICS*

*These have all been listed before, and appear here with price drops!*










*1) Chipp. Bah Humbug! Tie.* SILK. Silk Chipp humor ties have recently fetched over $245 on eBay, and should not be confused with the more common polyester versions. This one is in Good/very Good condition--rumpled from storage, but nothing a good steam wouldn't fix. $200 + is insane, frankly, so how about CLAIMED

 

*2) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition $6.

 

*3) A Heraldic Squirrel, Rampant? *Silk blend, excellent condition, and a terrific emblematic! $12, or offer.

  

*4) Harvard heraldic tie.* From the Harvard Coop, of course! Excellent condition. Asking $12, or offer.

  

*5) Aztec Warrior? Givency Monsieur. *Silk blend. A great, unusual emblematic! Excellent condition. $12, or offer.

  

*6) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $12, or offer.

 

*7) ALMOST CERTAINLY a 1976 commemorative emblematic*, featuring the Liberty Bell, a Minuteman, and the 1776 flag. Polyester. The perfect gift for your Patriot! Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

*8) Sailboat tie. *Daddy, do you own a yacht? SIlk blend, excellent condition. Just $6!

 

*9) Bert Pulitzer; flying ducks. Wool. *Very good condition. $12, or offer.

 

*10) New Jersey Governor's Club.* Apparently issued only to current and former NJ Governors.... hence very rare! Must love corruption to wear this. Honey bee emblematic, symbolising how sweet it is to be on the public payroll in New Jersey. All silk. I have a note to myself that there's a watermark on this but I can't find it... the flaws are well hidden, which is rather apt. So, FREE with another tie, or else $5 on its own!

 

*11) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic*. A trad summer classic! Asking just $6, or offer.

 

*GROUP 5: HOLIDAY EMBLEMATICS!*








1) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

2) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $8.

 

3) Neiman Marcus; Santa with a "NM" sack! Excellent condition. Poly/silk. Rare! $8


----------



## CMDC

This thread is smoking today. Nice haul today that will be posted tomorrow. Highlight will be a trio of vintage tweed sacks for the gentleman in the 38 R/S range.

A request--if anyone has a pair of white braces that they're willing to part with, I'm interested.


----------



## nonartful dodger

The reason Tweedy Don is so highly regarded can be found with his pricing of the Chipp ties. I'm trying to hold off on the rep ties, so I'm hoping someone sntaches the two that I like.


----------



## Fratelli

*Measurements, Description, and Price*

Please see edited descriptions with measurements and price. S&H is as follows:

Jackets/Suits -- $11 US, $15 CA, $25 Worldwide (all USD)

Sweaters -- $5 US, $10 CA, $15 Worldwide (all USD)

Coats and items over 4 pounds -- US is typically $18, Canada and worldwide can be $50-65 USD.



Fratelli said:


> Many new items in the shop after a successful trip across the midwest. I look forward to helping you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $46 Brooks Brothers Aran Cable Knit Shetland Sweater in Rose -- Large
> 
> From Brooks Brothers this vintage shetland sweater is in a wonderful rose color with a aran cable knit pattern. The sweater has saddle shoulders.
> 
> MAKER: Brooks Brothers
> 
> CONDITION: Outstanding
> 
> MATERIAL: 100% Shetland
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the actual garment. Please check below for best fit.
> 
> Tagged size: Large
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 23"
> 
> SLEEVES: Saddle shoulders.
> 
> SHOULDERS: Saddle shoulders.
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 28.5"
> 
> The sweater is in outstanding condition. There are no holes, stains, or rips.​
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119443349/brooks-brothers-aran-cable-knit-shetland
> $45 From Saks Fifth Avenue this vintage lambswool sweater is in a wonderful red color. The sweater has saddle shoulders.
> 
> MAKER: Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> CONDITION: Outstanding
> 
> MATERIAL: 100% Wool
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the actual garment. Please check below for best fit.
> 
> No tagged size measures SMALL
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 20"
> 
> SLEEVES: Saddle shoulders.
> 
> SHOULDERS: Saddle shoulders.
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 27.25"
> 
> The sweater is in outstanding condition. There are no holes, stains, or rips.​
> Vintage Red Shetland Wool Sweater By Saks Fifth Avenue -- Small
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119444229/vintage-red-shetland-wool-sweater-by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 Vintage Men's Coffee Brown Shetland Wool Saddle Shoulders Sweater -- M Medium
> 
> In coffee brown with crewneck collar and saddle shoulders.
> 
> MAKER: SSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> CONDITION: Outstanding
> 
> MATERIAL: 100% Shetland
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the actual garment. Please check below for best fit.
> 
> No tagged size measures MEDIUM
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 22"
> 
> SLEEVES: Saddle shoulders.
> 
> SHOULDERS: Saddle shoulders.
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 26"
> 
> The sweater is in outstanding condition. There are no holes, stains, or rips.​
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119477482/vintage-mens-coffee-brown-shetland-wool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119330967/mid-century-1960s-32-roll-sack-cut
> 
> $75 Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Herringbone Tweed Sports Coat By Boyds -- 39-40R
> 
> From Boyd's, this 1960s tweed sports coat has a sack cut front with no darts and 3-buttons rolled to the middle (3/2 roll), flap hip pockets, 2-button sleeves, classic width notched lapels with swelled edges, unstructured shoulders, hooked center vent with lapped seam, and half lined in rayon.
> 
> The fabric is a charcoal tweed in a varied herringbone pattern.
> 
> Made in the USA for Boyd's.
> 
> MAKER: Boyd's
> 
> CONDITION: Excellent
> 
> MATERIAL: Tweed
> 
> SIZE: 39-40R
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the jacket.
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 21"
> 
> SLEEVE (shoulder seam to end of cuff): 25"
> 
> SHOULDERS (seam to seam): 18"
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 32"
> 
> Happy to provide additional measurements and/or photos on request.
> 
> Excellent condition: No rips, stains, or tears.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $165 Mid Century Brooks Brothers Worsted Wool Gray 3/2 Roll Suit -- 39R
> 
> From Brooks Brothers a suit of impeciable simplicity and fine style. A timeless piece.
> 
> The cloth is a fine worsted wool in gray sharkskin weave. This is a four season weight wool.
> 
> The jacket has a sack cut front without darts, a 3-button front rolled to the middle (3/2 roll), notched lapel with stitched edges, besom flap pockets, 2-button sleeves, natural shoulders, center vent, and half rayon lining.
> 
> The trousers are flat front with plain bottom, they have a coin pocket, side pockets, and rear besom pockets with 1-button enclosure, they have a metal fastening with inner button enclosure and are tapered.
> 
> Made in the USA by Brooks Brothers.
> 
> MAKER: Brooks Brothers
> 
> CONDITION: Excellent
> 
> MATERIAL: 100% wool
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the jacket. Measures approximately: 39R.
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 20.5"
> 
> SLEEVE (shoulder seam to end of cuff): 25"
> 
> SHOULDERS (seam to seam): 17.5"
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 32.5"
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the trousers.
> 
> WAIST: 34" + 1" to let out
> 
> RISE: 11.5"
> 
> INSEAM: 30"
> 
> BOTTOM WIDTH: .5"
> 
> Happy to provide additional measurements and/or photos on request.​
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119418571/mid-century-brooks-brothers-worsted-wool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From H.J. Hackman & Son of Havana, IL. A store that dates back to 1867.
> 
> This jacket, in air force blue, has a sack cut front with no darts and 3-buttons rolled to the middle (3/2 roll), patch flap hip pockets, breast pocket, 2-button sleeves, classic width notched lapels with swelled edges, unstructured shoulders, hooked center vent with lapped seam, and half lined in rayon.
> 
> The fabric is a wool in a hopsack weave.
> 
> Made in U.S.A.
> 
> MAKER: Hardwick Clothes for H.J. Hackman & Son of Havana, IL
> 
> CONDITION: Excellent
> 
> MATERIAL: Wool
> 
> SIZE: 42R
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the jacket.
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 22"
> 
> SLEEVE (shoulder seam to end of cuff): 26"
> 
> SHOULDERS (seam to seam): 19"
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 32"
> 
> Happy to provide additional measurements and/or photos on request.
> 
> Excellent condition: No rips, stains, or tears.​
> $85 Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Air Force Blue Hopsack Weave by Hardwick -- 42R
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119338102/mid-century-1960s-32-roll-sack-cut-air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75 Vintage Men's 3/2 Roll Navy Blazer -- 38R
> 
> The foundation for any man's wardrobe is the navy blazer; the most versatile piece of clothing a man can own. This one, in lambs wool, is soft to touch, you can feel good whether you're on that big date or in that important meeting.
> 
> The details? They are all there. You have a three button front that has been rolled to the middle button (3/2 roll), a traditional sack cut front with no darts, large hip patch pockets with flap, breast patch pocket, notched lapels with swelled edges, natural shoulders with minimal padding, and center vent.
> 
> A classic and looks excellent with your favorite pair of old jeans or with driving mocs or boat and corduroys as shown.
> 
> CONDITION: Excellent
> 
> FABRIC: Wool
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the actual garment. Check measurements for best fit. Measures 40R..
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 21"
> 
> SLEEVE (shoulder seam to end of cuff): 23"
> 
> SHOULDERS (shoulder seam to shoulder seam): 17"
> 
> BACK LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 31"
> 
> Condition: Excellent Condition. No holes, rips or stains.​
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119478357/vintage-mens-32-roll-navy-blazer-38r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $229 Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Hopsack Olive Suit by Southwick -- 40-41S
> 
> From Southwick this 2-piece men's suit is olive in color. The jacket has a sack cut front with no darts and 3-buttons rolled to the middle (3/2 roll), patch flap hip pockets, breast pocket, 2-button sleeves, classic width notched lapels with swelled edges, unstructured shoulders, hooked center vent with lapped seam, and half lined in rayon.
> 
> They also have lapped seams on the sleeves.
> 
> The trousers are flat front with 2" cuffs, they have a metal fastening with button enclosure, 5-pocket trousers with front coin pocket, slant side pockets, and besom rear pockets with single button fastening.
> 
> They also have lapped seams on the legs and the trousers are tapered.
> 
> The patterns a olive in a tick weave wool.
> 
> Made in the USA by Southwick.
> 
> MAKER: Southwick
> 
> CONDITION: Excellent
> 
> MATERIAL: 100% wool
> 
> SIZE: 40-41S
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the jacket.
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 21.5"
> 
> SLEEVE (shoulder seam to end of cuff): 23.5"
> 
> SHOULDERS (seam to seam): 17.75"
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 29.5"
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the trousers.
> 
> WAIST: 32" + 2" to let out
> 
> RISE: 12"
> 
> INSEAM: 28" + 2" cuffs + 2" of extra fabric to let out
> 
> BOTTOM WIDTH: 7.5"
> 
> Happy to provide additional measurements and/or photos on request.
> 
> Excellent condition: No rips, stains, or tears.​
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119341349/reserved-do-not-buy-mid-century-1960s-32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $249 Vintage Brooks Tweed Shearling Lined Double Breasted Heavy Coat -- 44L
> 
> From Brooks Brothers a heavy tweed coat lined in shearling with nylon lining in wrist for better fit, warmth and comfort. The jacket is double breasted 3x2 front with single button cuffs. lapped seams on the shoulders, arms, and rear center vent with swelled edges on the front. and besom flap hip pocket.
> 
> Made in England
> 
> MAKER: Brooks Brothers
> 
> CONDITION: Excellent
> 
> FABRIC: 100% Tweed and lined in shearling
> 
> Tagged size is 44L. Check measurements below for best fit.
> 
> Jacket Measurements
> 
> Armpit to armpit: 23"
> 
> Shoulder seam to seam: 19"
> 
> Sleeve length from shoulder seam: 27"
> 
> Length from top of collar to bottom hem: 44.5"
> 
> Condition: Excellent there are no stains, rips, or tears.
> 
> **Package weight: 5.12 pounds
> 
> **International shipping will be exact. I estimate $60 USD. Any overage will be credited upon payment and any money owed will be required prior to shipping.​
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119476776/vintage-brooks-tweed-shearling-lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $85 Mid Century 1960s 3/2 Roll Sack Cut Mustard Brown Hopsack Weave By The Clothing Hub-- 42R
> 
> From The Hub Clothiers, Springfield, IL is a long time trad stop dating back to the 1950s. If you ever shopped there you may have ran into Gene, a long-time employee who never forgot a face or size.
> 
> The jacket has a sack cut front with no darts and 3-buttons rolled to the middle (3/2 roll), patch flap hip pockets, breast pocket, 2-button sleeves, classic width notched lapels with swelled edges, unstructured shoulders with lapped seams, hooked center vent with lapped seam, and half lined in rayon.
> 
> The fabric is a wool in a brown mustard hopsack weave.
> 
> Made in U.S.A.
> 
> MAKER: The Hub Clothiers, Springfield, IL
> 
> CONDITION: Excellent
> 
> MATERIAL: Wool
> 
> SIZE: 42R
> 
> The measurements below were taken from the jacket.
> 
> CHEST (armpit to armpit): 22.5"
> 
> SLEEVE (shoulder seam to end of cuff): 25.25"
> 
> SHOULDERS (seam to seam): 18.25"
> 
> LENGTH (top of collar to bottom hem): 32"
> 
> Happy to provide additional measurements and/or photos on request.
> 
> Excellent condition: No rips, stains, or tears.​
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/119337396/mid-century-1960s-32-roll-sack-cut


----------



## jfkemd

Vintage like new condition Polo Chinos
Tagged 38-30
in seam measures 29
outer seam measures 41
no signs of wear at all
$25 shipped CONUS only


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> *4) RARE Austrian Loden Half-Belt Jacket.*
> 
> This is awesome, and if it were smaller in the chest would most definitely NOT be here!
> 
> Loden is simply wonderful material, having a lovely hand and being naturally water-repellent after its processing--there's a reason it's the favored material of everyone from Austrian aristocrats to wood-dwelling hunters! Hard-wearing, tough, and beautiful.
> 
> This jacket is the classic Tyrolean cut--round collar, ventless, and with a half-belt back. This is very rarely seen in the United States, although I believe that Landau's of Princeton will secure one for you--at a considerable price! Naturally, this is a classic Loden green, and features wooden (?) or nut (?) buttons down the front and at the cuffs. It was Made in Austria--where else?--and is fully lined. It also features the classic Loden "Pyramid Stitch" on the back seam.
> 
> It does have a couple of minor flaws. First, it's missing a cuff button--an easy fix, as I would suggest just removing one from the other side and keeping it as a spare, so the cuffs match. The sleeves have also been lengthened, and there is some minor fraying to the extended lining--although since the sleeves are currently 27" this won't be an issue for most people as you'll take the sleeves up anyway. And, finally, there is some minor, minor creasing to the cloth on the chest, the result of being hung wet, I suspect. This is minor, and you might not have noticed it--I mention it more for my peace of mind than yours!
> 
> Given these flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and so how about *$50, OR OFFER*, boxed and shipped in CONUS? A rare chance to grab a great Loden at a great price!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 27 (+0)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30


If only this was a bit bigger in the chest, I wish I hadn't seen it, curse you Tweedy Don!

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Jackets!*

*I have yet more beautiful tweeds and jackets to pass along today! *

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!*

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) ANGLO-IVY HYBRID TWEED, by Scotshire. *

I can say with absolute confidence that you're not likely to encounter anyone else wearing a jacket like this--and if this were in my size it wouldn't be here, as I love its quirkiness!

This jacket is what happens when Ivy tweeds mate with their upper-class English counterparts!

This is, first a jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll, so it's clearly Ivy. But it's darted. SO it's not classically Ivy. And it has a fully functional ticket pocket, so there's an English hacking jacket somewhere in its heritage. And it has twin vents, further confirming its English parentage! But it also has very natural shoulders....

The tweed is lovely--and of a sort that is rarely seen anymore, since it's a pattern popular in the late 1960s, which is when this jacket is from. It's 3/8 lined--again, unusual--and has three button cuffs. (A hint of normalcy!) It appears fully canvassed, and was Union made in the USA made for Nat Greenblatt of New Haven, clearly aimed at the Yale crowd. (Don't like Yale? I have a Harvard tie for sale in one of my tie threads!)

This has a very small smudge of something by one of the buttonholes, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. (It's not very noticeable, and I tried to capture it in the close-up picture of it.) Given this, this lovely quiry jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence just

*asking $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2










      

*2) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*3) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is a classic charcoal herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in red and blue. This has a centre vent, is a standard contemporary cut, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*4) BEAUTIFUL Basketweave Harris Tweed with elbow patches!*

*Claimed!*

The colourway of this tweed is truly wonderful! A lovely combination of charcoal grey and burnished chestnut, the colours of this combine almost to give it a vaguely heathery-purple cast in certain lights, which is lovely. It's also flecked through with the colours of the highlands--forest green, sky blue, and gorse yellow. This is Harris as we love it!

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it also has a centre vent, and features leather covered metal shanked buttons. And it comes complete with suede elbow patches! This is a wonderful piece, and was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition--the exterior breast pocket is still sewn shut!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

  

*5) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*

Solid colour Harris Tweed is a rarity, and this one is absolutely gorgeous--a beautiful shade of blue, just the shade of Peter Rabbit's famous jacket--apparently the most beautiful shade of blue that the Lake District sky produced, according to Beatrix Potter! In addition to its rare and lovely colourway this jacket has just the right amount of Harris tweed hairiness that's so often lacking in modern Harris.

It's also a lovely cut--a standard model, certainly, but with flapped patch pockets, beautifully styled lapels, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features metal-shanked football buttons.

Don't be fooled by the fact that this was made for Jos. A. Banks, as this was the Old School Banks, when it rivaled Old-School Brooks and Press, and was a major purveyor of canvassed suits and 3/2 sacks. This is easily comparable to the Old, Good, 346 line of Brooks, if not just a bit better.

This jacket is in truly excellent condition--it was clearly worn very, very sparingly, if at all. It's absolutely gorgeous, and far better in person than my pictures indicate.

*Given its rarity and beauty, how about $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?

Measurements:

Tagged a 43XL:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 33


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

I LOVE the ties, TweedyDon, but I need to know their widths before I purchase. Being a young man of broad sholders and a thick neck, I can't do the skinny ties. I hope that's not too much to ask, given the volume presented here.

Much appreciated!

SC


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds--including a piece of Ivy history!*

More tweeds--*including a piece of Ivy History*!

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, and *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*6) Lovely slubby rough-hewn tweed! Made in the USA.*

This is a lovely, slubby rough-hewn tweed with a wonderful chestnut colourway, flecked with gorse yellow, berry red, forest green, and dark blue. A terrific country tweed, this has leather-covered metal-shanked buttons, a single centre vent, and a standard contemporary cut. It is half-lined, and was made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










   

*7) WOOL & CASHMERE Guncheck Jacket--Made in Italy!*

*Claimed!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Cut from beautiful wool and cashmere fabric woven in Italy, this wonderful jacket is a fantastic, complex guncheck. At first sight it appears to be a lovely and classic miniature puppytooth in dark grey and moss brown, overlaid with a bracken overcheck, but close examination in bright sunlight reveals that the slate grey is actually infused throughout with jewel-like specks of bright blue, which gives it a lovely ethereal quality even at a distance, and cannot be seen at all except in just the right light--a wonderful effect that I've only seen in the better Italian cloths!

The cut of the jacket--which was also Made in Italy--fully lives up to the quality of the cloth. A standard two button model, this has a single centre vent, kissing cuff buttons, and a simply wonderful drape. It is also fully lined in Bemberg.

*Tagged a EU52, US 42, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

    

*8) Wonderful Green Plaid Vintage 3/2 sack.*

This is lovely--and very, very 1950s/1960s Ivy! The patterning is almost a glen plaid, while the colourway is a wonderful green base, with overhecks of mustard, red, and grey--my pictures don't do this justice at all! This is a lovely high-roll 3/2 sack, almost a 2.5/3 roll, with a lovely roll and lovely narrow lapels. It has the classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderful green paisley. It's half-canvassed. It could do with a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, but with these it will be in excellent condition--right now, it's just in Very Good condition. So, how about

*just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS?

measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30










   

*9) Lovely Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! The colourway is a cream and tan basketweave, with vertical striping of blue and turquoise throughout. It's a standard two button jacket, with a center vent, metal-shanked leather-covered buttons, and a full lining. It was Made in the USA, and is half-canvassed. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










    

*10) A LITTLE BIT OF IVY HISTORY! Tweed from The Student Tailor Shop of Princeton.*

This is INSANELY RARE!

Perhaps no other retailer has had such an effect on Ivy style as The Student Tailor Shop of Princeton, which even went so far as to circulate a memo to the incoming class of '51 telling them that the style of clothes worn at Princeton differed from other places, and advised the men to acquire grey flannels and white bucks, among other things. Mainly active in the 1940s, this retail establishment was run by Princeton men, for Princeton men, and its view of how to dress was accordingly influential on campus, and then beyond.

This is the very first STS jacket I've ever seen--and I've seen a lot of Langrock, English Shop, Ballot, and old-school Hilton, so I think it's fair to say that this jacket represents a very, very rare piece of Ivy Style indeed.

That's the good news.

The better news is that while this jacket does have some lining issues, the tweed itself is in excellent condition--repair the lining, and this will serve you for the next fifty years, if cared for properly!

And what a tweed it is. A very high-roll 3/2 sack, almost a three button sack, this lovely jacket is the epitome of Princeton style, being long, elegant, and with very narrow lapels. This is clearly from The Golden Age of Ivy Style. The colourway is awonderful rich, dark chestnut and dark peat black in a classic herringbone. This jacket has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed.

The tweed is in excellent condition. The lining has some frays at the hem, and a small rip at the back on the seam near the shoulder. These are all easy repairs. The jacket is also missing a front butto--again, a easy repair, and if you can't get an exact match I suggest replacing the button set entirely--a very easy job for a dry-cleaner tailor.

Given these issues, this jacket is conservatively in Good condition, maybe more accurately Good/Very Good condition.

*And it's from the STUDENT TAILOR SHOP OF PRINCETON UNIVERSITY!*

Given its rarity, historical interest to Ivy buffs, and sheer beauty and wearability.... how about *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



















   

Example of lining fray:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Some nice shirts I've picked up over the last couple months. PM me for multi-shirt discounts.*

Viyella yellow and brown. Size L. "As New". Asking $30 CONUS











Viyella green, burgundy, yellow. Size M. Excellent condition. Asking $22 CONUS











Lands End Hyde Park Oxford blue, white stripe. Size 16/34.Excellent condition. Slight discoloring at the collar, but nothing a little Oxyclean won't solve. Asking $17.50 CONUS











Brooks Brothers white OCBD. Supima cotton, unlined collar and USA made. Excellent used condition. Size 16/35. Asking $27.50 CONUS











Lands End 100% cotton blue oxford. NWT in size 15/32-33. Asking $15 shipped CONUS











*...and this little gem!*
ELJO's blue/white striped summer suit. There is no content tag, but it feels like cotton or a cotton/linen blend. It could even be all linen. Its two button and darted, so not strictly trad, but its real close. Excellent condition. No tagged size but it measures to about a 36-37 R. Please use these measurements to be sure. Asking $65 CONUS

Chest 20" pit to pit
Sleeves 23" +1.5"
Shoulders 17.5"
Length 30" boc

Waist 17.75"
Inseam 29" +2.5"


----------



## CMDC

To start, 3 vintage tweed sacks all in roughly the same size from various long gone menswear shops. Hook vents on each.

Botany 500 3/2 tweed sack. Rustish Brown w/blue striping

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5

$40 conus




























Stanley Blacker 3/2 tweed sack

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5

$40 conus




























Harridge Row 3/2 tweed sack. Beautiful mix of rust, olive, blue, and orange

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5

$40 conus




























Harris Tweed herringbone 2 button darted
Olives, grey, browns, and various other colors speckled in

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$42 conus




























Brooks Brothers olive corduroy sportcoat
2 button, darted
Tagged 45L

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 33
Sleeve: 26.5 +1

$45 conus



















H Freeman tweed sportcoat--dark brown Donegal
2 button, darted

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$40 conus




























Argyle Shetland v-neck sweater for Davison's of Bermuda
Tagged S
Pit to Pit: 19
Length: 25
Sleeve: 31

$25 conus



















Bills M2 khakis Original Twill
Flat front, cuffed

38 x 30

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers formal shirt
16.5 x 35

$24 conus


----------



## Trevor

Eljo's - University of Virginia Tie

Width - 3-1/4"
Length - 57"

$10 Shipped (USPS First Class w/Tracking in a Padded Envelope)


----------



## TheTVofP

*Anderson Little Blackwatch Sportscoat*

Labeled "Clubman Club 400 by Anderson Little," this jacket is in excellent condition and has a very natural shoulder. The front is darted, but nothing extreme. It has a two button front, three buttons on the sleeves, a single vent, and is half lined. I believe I have seen the same jacket on a member in the "what are you wearing thread" along with some praise.

Chest 21
Sleeve 23.5
Shoulders 17.5
BoC 32

I am asking $50 shipped CONUS, offers encouraged.


----------



## TweedyDon

That Blackwatch is gorgeous!

In other news, the Loden jacket and the Brookstweed have been claimed, in addition to those noted as claimed, above. Thank you!

And, yes, Virginia, there will be many, many more jackets, coats, sweaters, shirts, and ties along very, very soon!


----------



## patelsd

Updates and drops



patelsd said:


> Sizes measured using the following: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket
> 
> All prices include shipping within CONUS, PM me for more information, photos, or anything.
> 
> Overcoats:
> 1) Abraham & Straus / Great Western Vintage Overcoat: Great condition, tweed overcoat with a detachable hood and warm, fuzzy inner. Tagged size 42. $50
> Chest: 25.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Camelhair Coat: no noticeable indicators of maker, but there is a "Made in Yugoslavia" tag. Few scattered, minimally noticeable bald spots, all less than 0.75 cm, there is a very thin bald line on the left sleeve, highlighted in the second image. $50
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Towncraft Trench (Blue and gold), excellent condition $35
> Tagged size: 42 Regular
> P2P: 24"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 40"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers:
> 1) Polo University Club Blazer: SOLD
> 
> 2) Saks Fifth Avenue Camelhair Jacket: great condition, minimally noticeable smudge on the right front, highlighted in one of the detail pictures, fully lined, single vent. $45
> Tagged: 41L
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 17 7/8
> Length: 32.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suits:
> 1) Jeffrey Parks Seersucker Suit: Tagged size 42L, great condition, Jacket is fully lined, single vent, pants are a pleated. $45
> Jacket measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 27
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 32
> Pants: Waist: 18.25", Inseam: 30.25", Ankle opening: 9".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Givenchy Brown pinstripe suit, incredible condition, no tagged size. Jacked is double vented, fully lined, the pants are flat front. $50
> Jacket:
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 28
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 32
> Pants: Waist: 17", Inseam: 33 5/8", Ankle opening: 9.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties: $10 each or both for $17
> John Comfort for Harrods paisley tie, 100% silk, 3.25" at widest point.
> Lanvin 100% silk, 3.5" at widest point.


----------



## Pink and Green

wacolo said:


> $28 Gap Selvedge Jeans 32/30 Standard Fit. I used to be skinnier . These were worn, I believe twice. They have not been laundered. A bit wrinkled, but that is about it. Tagged as a 32/30 but please note the measurements.


Sent you a PM. Most interested. Please respond, they are probably what I need.


----------



## ballmouse

Each is $40 + free shipping in CONUS.


*1) Vintage Brooks Brothers Brown Shetland Sweater. Size S.*

100% New Wool.

Made in Scotland.


Armpit to Armpit: 19.5"
Length: 25.5"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"
Waistband: 16.25"






















*2) Vintage Gray Shetland Sweater. No tagged size.*

100% Wool.

Made in Great Britain.


Armpit to Armpit: 21.5"
Length: 27"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"
Waistband: 17"


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Happy New Year to All! (A bit belated, but what can you do? :redface

I've been up to my nose with work, but managed to put together a couple dozen new and reworked items for my Etsy shop. Lot's of new shirts and accessories as well as a few other things in a variety of sizes. Lot's of larger sizes specifically.










^^^ ICONIC Vintage Chipp New York "Crossed Golf Clubs" Custom Made / Made to Measure Go to Hell GTH Jacket 42 R. Made in USA.










^^^ ULTRA RARE Abercrombie & Fitch NY Bush Jacket / Hunting Jacket / Safari Jacket / Shirt Jacket / Skeet Shooting Jacket 38 R or 40 R.










^^^ WARDROBE STAPLE Vintage Baracuta Double-Breasted Trench Coat 40 S (42 S).










^^^ RARE Vintage 1950s SUPERBA Solid Red Knit Knitted Woven Trad / Ivy League Neck Tie.










^^^ RARE Vintage J. Press Brown Plaid TWEED Sack Jacket 42 R. Made in USA.

Thanks for taking a look and let me know if there is anything I can help you with!

-M-


----------



## dizzyfan

^ Not exactly thrift exchange prices (e.g. $500 for a jacket). I appreciate the service that these folks with Etsy stores are offering, but I (for one) don't think it is in the spirit of the thrift exchange. I don't think these posts belong here.


----------



## Himself

Pink and Green said:


> Sent you a PM. Most interested. Please respond, they are probably what I need.


They're probably what I need too, but I can't bring myself to wear jeans other than Levis 501 STF.


----------



## Dmontez

Claimed!



Dmontez said:


> Would really like to get these out of my closet just make an offer, also very open to trades as well. 46r, 11d, 17/35, or ties.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

dizzyfan said:


> ^ Not exactly thrift exchange prices (e.g. $500 for a jacket). I appreciate the service that these folks with Etsy stores are offering, but I (for one) don't think it is in the spirit of the thrift exchange. I don't think these posts belong here.


Seconded. But cool jacket.


----------



## drlivingston

I am just scared that the thread is going to start heading in a retail direction. The intent of the thread has been corrupted.


----------



## straw sandals

It's a great jacket! Unless I'm mistaken, it was on eBay about a month ago.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

What if people with etsy stores used the ebay thread for their updates?
Like how Mack1122121 uses it to highlight trad items of interest n his store a couple times a week.


Very Long Blackwatch Jacket
2b, darted,center vent, heavy flannel material
23" across the chest, 18.5" across the shoulders, 28.5" sleeves, 34.5" long
asking $27 shipped or offer

tag:

Lands End Made in the USA Herringbone Tweed
Center Vent, 2button, darted
22" across the chest, 19.25" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $27 shipped or offer

tag:

Old stuff and drops:

Sack Jacket from Peter's of Chagrin Falls
I think this is a very old exchange pickup of mine, I never got around to getting it taken in and it was always too short.
I estimate it'd be good for someone who's more of a 38 or 40 R, as I usually need close to an long.
From Peter's of Chagrin Falls (home to America's greatest living recluse cartoonist).
3/2 sack center vent, made in the USA of some very soft material
The one drawback is that there is some pretty ad, wispy piling, but it's nothing that some time with a steady hand and a razor couldn't fix, because of this asking $15 shipped or offer
20.5" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back


here's what I mean by the piling:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6
Madras Tie $8 shipped

Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Raincoat
a really nice coat, not some cheap mall RL thing
made in Scotland, rubber backed coton
25" chest
35" sleeve, measured like a shirt, there's some radius to the raglan sleeves, I'm a 34/35" sleeve and these might be just a bit short on me 
48" long bottom of collar to hem down the back
button up center vent
leg straps
tagged a size small, but very roomy (as old PRL often is) I'm a 38 Long, and it's pretty rooms on me, even worn over a suit jacket, probably work best for someone around a size 40
asking $50 shipped or offer

Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
No idea on the size of this, so I'll just post the measurements
good condition, save for a scuff or something on the left shoulder about 4" from the lapel hole
seems to be a heavy cavalry twill type fabric
24.5" across the chest, 26.25" sleeves, 47" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $65 shipped or offer

scuff:
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Jovan

Agreed, that is a much better route to take with such items.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hey All!

Let me just throw in my two cents to clear the air once again. Every couple of months or so, something or another sets this thread on fire (the deadstock 1950s Brooks Brothers popover that I sold a while back comes to mind, lol).

I buy and sell stuff on this thread every so often and I don't think that there is any danger of this thread "going retail." Don't get me wrong, I like a good deal just like everyone else, but I also REALLY get a kick out of seeing something special every once in a while. Besides, the majority of the things in my Etsy shop are priced well below the three or four most expensive items that I've got in there. I post those things (as well as a number of other things in the < $50 range) here because I think that they are cool or interesting and I imagine other people who are like me and have a genuine interest in menswear might like to see them as well. I enjoy going to thrift stores on my days off, I enjoy trolling about on eBay before I go to bed, and I enjoy fiddling with my camera and taking pictures of what I find on weekend mornings.

If I'm stepping on any toes out there, I apologize because that isn't my intention.

-M-










^^^ I used the profits from the sale of some ties and part of a gift card that my wife's family gave me for Christmas to buy this stuffed pheasant for my desk. Tell me that's not cool. :icon_smile:


----------



## drlivingston

Typhoid_Jones said:


> I used the profits from the sale of some ties and part of a gift card that my wife's family gave me for Christmas to buy this stuffed pheasant for my desk. Tell me that's not cool. :icon_smile:


I am sure that someone will cry fowl.


----------



## Barnavelt

drlivingston said:


> I am sure that someone will cry fowl.


I feel as though I have been flipped the bird.


----------



## duckbill

Barnavelt said:


> I feel as though I have been flipped the bird.


Definitely some pretty heavy-duty flipping going on!


----------



## Barnavelt

Price Decrease



Barnavelt said:


> Aran-style Fisherman's sweater
> 
> -Made in England by Peregrine / JG Glover, 100% pure new wool, Size L.
> -Very good condition, slight fuzziness of a single thread at the left cuff; should not be an issue.
> -Thick, nice color, nice variation of designs within a single sweater.
> Width: 23, Sleeves:33 from center of collar, Length: 28
> 
> -Asking $35 CONUS. Please contact me with any offers of trade!


----------



## Barnavelt

Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, polyester, A.S. Cooper's Man's Shop of Bermuda. Great condition. Asking $12 CONUS or $20 for both this tie and the one below, if desired.






Another nautical tie depicting a red-shirted sailor on a buoy and the well-known boating admonition, "Keep Left". 3 inches at the widest point. Made in England for English Sports Shops, Bermuda. Great condition. No material tag but feels like poly. Asking $12 CONUS or $20 for both this tie and the one above, if desired.


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt said:


> Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". https://s1166.beta.photobucket.com/user/barnavelt3/media/IMG_6162_zps9eb55fcc.jpg.html


That is awesome. It's a nice tie. However, I would have owned it for a lifetime never realizing that the flags actually spelled a message.


----------



## CMDC

GRAIL ALERT

At some point in the next week I will be offering a truly fantastic pair of shoes I recently came across. Briefly---Church's Ravello Shell PTBs in size 11. They have virtually no wear. Only a bit of wear to the soles--perhaps a half dozen wears, if that. The uppers have no creasing.

In the spirit of this thread, I am going to post them on the Sales Forum and over at "the other forum." Given the price that I'm going to seek, I think it's more appropriate to post them there rather than here. I am also pondering going to ebay although I really, really don't want to.

Given how many great people there are in this little corner of the web and how many fantastic transactions I've had, I wanted to send out word to you all first.


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC said:


> GRAIL ALERT
> 
> At some point in the next week I will be offering a truly fantastic pair of shoes I recently came across. Briefly---Church's Ravello Shell PTBs in size 11. They have virtually no wear. Only a bit of wear to the soles--perhaps a half dozen wears, if that. The uppers have no creasing.
> 
> In the spirit of this thread, I am going to post them on the Sales Forum and over at "the other forum." Given the price that I'm going to seek, I think it's more appropriate to post them there rather than here. I am also pondering going to ebay although I really, really don't want to.
> 
> Given how many great people there are in this little corner of the web and how many fantastic transactions I've had, I wanted to send out word to you all first.


:icon_peaceplease: :icon_hailthee: :crazy: :aportnoy:


----------



## Barnavelt

drlivingston said:


> That is awesome. It's a nice tie. However, I would have owned it for a lifetime never realizing that the flags actually spelled a message.


I wish I could say that I learned maritime signalling whilst summering as a boy on Nantucket. However that would be a lie; while recently unemployed I simply had too much time on my hands and looked it up on the interwebs.


----------



## Yuca

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ I used the profits from the sale of some ties and part of a gift card that my wife's family gave me for Christmas to buy this stuffed pheasant for my desk. Tell me that's not cool. :icon_smile:


Looks like no one's game for that.

I expect the previous owner was glad to get shot of it.

Was it expensive, or did you only pay a poultry amount?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^An inquiry like that truly _is _for the birds. I think you'll have to work your way up the pecking order if you want to know what happens inside his wallet.


----------



## MicTester

CMDC said:


> GRAIL ALERT
> 
> Church's Ravello Shell PTBs in size 11.


Check again, they are size 10, size 10, size 10......


----------



## CMDC

If they were a tad smaller they wouldn't be up for sale. Believe me, I tried these on a few times hoping they would fit.


----------



## MicTester

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What if people with etsy stores used the ebay thread for their updates?


Good idea. Something like this:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Trad-Spoilers-Clothes-Shoes-amp-Accoutrements


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

I splurged on a camel overcoat, so this needs to go. It's a vintage 3/4 length J Press wool overcoat, with nice leather buttons and a plush faux fur lining - even in the arms. Marked 38, it fits pretty true to size. Overall, it's in very good condition. It could use a dry cleaning (it hasn't received much wear in my closet), and there is very moderate wear to the cuffs and jacket edges. Not really noticeable except when looking very, very closely.

Here are the measurements:

Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
Shoulder to cuff: 25"
Chest: 22"
Length BOC: 35"

I know that overcoats don't get much love in this forum, but this is a lovely example. It's *really* heavy, so shipping will probably set me back $15 or $20 bucks. As such, I'm asking $75. Offers are welcome!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I have a love hate relationship with John Ringneck. (Love mostly!) He is not only a beautiful creature but a worthy adversary. It's as though he was bred with speed, agility, and wit, to match his courage.

Your Pheasant is indeed cool. If you have spent as much time as I have tracking them you know it may be one of the few opportunities you'll have to get a good look at him! The only downside I can see is that it's likely to pick up a fair amount of dust.

Best regards,



Typhoid_Jones said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Let me just throw in my two cents to clear the air once again. Every couple of months or so, something or another sets this thread on fire (the deadstock 1950s Brooks Brothers popover that I sold a while back comes to mind, lol).
> 
> I buy and sell stuff on this thread every so often and I don't think that there is any danger of this thread "going retail." Don't get me wrong, I like a good deal just like everyone else, but I also REALLY get a kick out of seeing something special every once in a while. Besides, the majority of the things in my Etsy shop are priced well below the three or four most expensive items that I've got in there. I post those things (as well as a number of other things in the < $50 range) here because I think that they are cool or interesting and I imagine other people who are like me and have a genuine interest in menswear might like to see them as well. I enjoy going to thrift stores on my days off, I enjoy trolling about on eBay before I go to bed, and I enjoy fiddling with my camera and taking pictures of what I find on weekend mornings.
> 
> If I'm stepping on any toes out there, I apologize because that isn't my intention.
> 
> -M-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I used the profits from the sale of some ties and part of a gift card that my wife's family gave me for Christmas to buy this stuffed pheasant for my desk. Tell me that's not cool. :icon_smile:


----------



## CMDC

^Best get a good feather duster then.

Thank you, I'll be here all week. Be sure to tip your waiters.


----------



## Barnavelt

I bought this shirt a few months ago and, as much as I love seeing it in my closet, I have tried to wear it a few times and it is slightly small (I need a tall length in shirts). Attractive pheasant / grouse / quail repeating pattern on a dark blue background. Tagged Large ,100% cotton LLB made in USA. Owner's name on the tag. It's been washed and worn but is still in very good condition with no holes or odors.

Asking $17 shipped in the US

Shoulder 18.5
P2P 23.5
Sleeve 25
Length 31.5




This pair of tartan wool pants are in excellent condition. No rips or holes, small and very removable discoloration on the white inner lining that is not noticeable when pants are worn. On seam pockets, flat front, no cuffs. Tagged "Halrin" and with prior owner's name written inside (per the name, I believe these actually may be of the Gordon tartan). Please be aware these pants have a tall rise (see measurements below).

Asking $20 shipped in the US

Waist laid flat 19.5 (+2.5 if needed)
Outseam 40.5
Inseam 29 (+2 if needed)
Front rise 13
Pant leg opening 9


----------



## Jovan

Barnavelt: Just FYI, you can say "front rise" and it will mean the same thing. Everyone here measures the rise of trousers from those points.


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Eljo's - University of Virginia Tie
> 
> Width - 3-1/4"
> Length - 57"
> 
> $10 Shipped (USPS First Class w/Tracking in a Padded Envelope)


Sold.. Thanks


----------



## conductor

Drops on remaining items:



conductor said:


> Shipping in USA included in price as usual. Thumbnails are all clickable.
> 
> First, a beautiful pair of basket-weave beltless wool trousers. Made in USA. Leather-covered side buckles, flat front. A vintage piece from Larrimor's of Pittsburgh. $40 NOW $32.
> 
> Waist 17.5"
> Inseam 31.5", leg opening at the hem 9.5"
> 3" to let out at the hem
> Rise - 11.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craigmill Shetland 100% wool tie. Made is Scotland. 3.5" wide, 54.5" long, $25 shipped - dropped to $18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers brown herringbone blazer. Center vent, half lined, patch pockets, back seams are lapped. 100% wool, etc. USA made. In excellent condition. Asking $45 - dropped to $40
> 
> Tagged 41L
> PtP - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 24" + 2.5" to let
> Shoulder - 18.25"
> Length from BoC - 30.5"


----------



## TheTVofP

*Deansgate Yale Co-op Red Jacket*

This lightweight sack jacket from the Yale Co-op is fully canvassed, has a 3/2 roll, front patch pockets with flaps, a center vent, and is half-lined. The color is a sort of dull red and the buttons are marbled white and look amazing (see pic). The shoulders are very soft and it has an older union tag. There is a very minor flaw that appears to be a small snag near the bottom of the back, which can be seen in the photo.

Chest 22.5
Sleeves 24
Shoulder 18.5
BoC 30.5

Asking $40 shipped CONUS. Also looking to trade for a similarly tradly navy blazer with 22 chest and about 26.5 sleeve.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds!*

I have several more tweeds to pass on today, this time from the overstuffed closets of *32rollandrock*!

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut with a standard contemporary two button front, this is subtly darted, and features a a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the colourway is a lovely combination of dark cream and slate grey, with just a hint of green in some of the grey lines. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*2) Norman Hilton 3/2 houndstooth sack, with functional throat latch!*

*Claimed!*

This is wonderful! Made by Normal Hilton for Tweeds and Weeds, this is a 3/2 sack, with a single centre hook vent, a lovely lapel roll, and leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It also has a rare feature--a fully functional detachable throat latch that is secured to the side of the jacket when not in use. This is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It was Made in the USA, and in in absolutely wonderful condition*

Measurements:*

Tagged 42R

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/8










     

*3) STUNNING and poss. UNWORN Corbin, with a beautiful pattern and colourway!*

This is wonderful! Possibly unworn--all of the pockets are still based shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition--this jacket has a wonderful patterning and colourway, which is much richer and beautiful than my pictures capture. Made in the USA by Corbin, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   

*4) Burberry grey herringbone tweed*

A very nice, classic wardrobe staple, this is a grey herringbone with a twist--very subtle horizontal striping in red throughout, which you can just make out on my main picture. This features a single center vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2

















  

*5) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so

*just $18, or offer,s hipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










   

*6) BEAUTIFUL Majer Moss Green herringbone*

This is absolutely lovely! The colourway of this jacket is wonderful--a rich, jewel-like dark moss-green, heathered through with shades of forest and lichen... My pictures come nowhere near doing this justice! It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and a standard two-button model jacket with a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS BOLD PLAID 3/2 Sack by Southwick*

*Another from 32rollandrock... and THIS IS GORGEOUS*! I'll let the pictures describe the beauty of the patterning and colurway of this wonderful jacket, and just mention a few of its other features. First, it's a 3/2 sack. It has a fully functional throat latch, using a throat latch tab on the collar. The colar is lined in leather, and it features leather elbow patches. It also has leather-covered football buttons. It was made by Southwick, and is fully canvassed. It was, of course, made in the USA. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style.

It does have a flaw: there is significant water staining to the inside of the lining on the right-hand side, as shown. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. However, because of this damage I'm asking

*just $75 for this beauty, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## jfkemd

*
Price reduced to $20*



jfkemd said:


> Vintage like new condition Polo Chinos
> Tagged 38-30
> in seam measures 29
> outer seam measures 41
> no signs of wear at all
> $25 shipped CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds from 32rollandrock!*

*More from 32rollandrock!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, and International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! CASHMERE herringbone 3/2 sack.*

This is the first cashmere 3/2 sack I've seen--and it's lovely! Cut from luxurious two-ply cashmere, rather than the thin stuff that's so common today, this is a lovely rich dark honey brown herringbone. It features a centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and half-canvassing. It has single button cuffs. It does have some minor flaws: There is a fray at the hem of the lining on the left hand side, and some loose stitching in the lining at the vent. There is also a small fault in the weave--not a snag--on the left-hand sleeve. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

*This was Made in the USA.

Asking just $49, or offer.*

Measurements:
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










      

*2) Harris Tweed in brown and charcoal herringbone by Land's End.*

*Claimed!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris in brown and charcoal herringbone. Made in the USA, this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it even has its original spare buttons in a small bag in the interior pocket!
*
Measurements:*

Tagged 48R.

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/2










   

*3) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's.*

This is a FANTASTIC jacket--seriously thick and heavy, this is Harris as it should be! A classic and standard brown and cream herringbone, this is a jacket you could easily use in place of an overcoat. Designed by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's, this isn't tagged as such, but was clearly made in England. It has a single centre vent and single button cuffs. It does have a single missed stitch on one sleeve, and the full lining shows signs of wear and rumpling, so this is in Very Good condition only. As such, it's a steal

*at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2










   

*4) BEAUTIFUL BOLD Burberry Plaid Jacket, cut from Scottish cloth!*

This is wonderful! A gorgeous, bold plaid in black and cream with a wonderful scarlet overcheck, this lovely jacket is cut from cloth loomed in Scotland, which is wonderfully soft. (I suspect that this is alambswool/ wool blend, although it is not labeled as such.) This jacket was made in the USA, and features a full lining, half-canvassing, and a single centre vent. It also has leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, each of which is beautifully embossed with Burberry's Charging Knight logo.

This is in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



















   

*5) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $30 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










  

[/URL]


----------



## Pentheos

The jacket in #20008 is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## CMDC

Update and drops...



CMDC said:


> Lets have some "fun." All items are in excellent condition. No flaws.
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve seersucker fun shirt
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd ls olive gingham
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyella bd ls
> Size L
> Made in USA
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar
> 15.5 x 33
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers tie
> Made in USA
> Purple w/tiny white diamonds
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Holland and Holland Made in Great Britain countrywear shirt.
> Kind of a mustard color w/dark brown check
> 
> Measures 15 x 32
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve button down madras shirt
> Made in India
> Size M
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

Update and drop...



CMDC said:


> 3 jackets from my closet that either don't fit me well or aren't getting much wear.
> 
> Towncraft olive narrow wale corduroy 3/2 sack
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 23.5 +3
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> LLBean Baxter State Parka
> Made in USA
> 
> This has had little to no wear. Outstanding condition.
> Nylon shell. Wool lining
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 36
> 
> $36 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> All items in excellent condition.
> 
> JPress khaki poplin 3/2 sack jacket. I assume this is an orphan from a suit. Certainly wearable on its own though.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.25 +2
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Norwegian Sweater. Hadn't seen this color combo before.
> 
> Tagged L Tall but see measurements
> Charcoal w/purple and dark teal
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 27.5
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers blue ocbd. Made in USA
> Unlined collar. Lighter blue than the current iteration
> 
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullock and Jones bd long sleeve sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged XL
> Measures 17 x 36
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## Jovan

Pentheos said:


> The jacket in #20008 is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


Then sir, may I politely suggest that you need a girlfriend.


----------



## Hitch

LOL>>>


----------



## wacolo

_*Drops!!*_

All Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$85--->$75 Alden LHS 13D/B The uppers are in fine shape. The soles received an half-sole and a heel at some point. You will get a fair amount of life out of them as is, but at some point a full sole would not hurt anything.

$75---$65 Hickey Freeman Flight Coat Navy Blue and in great shape. Lots of handwork throughout. Overall it is in great condition. There is a bit of patina to the hardware on the sleeves, and there is a 3/4" tear in the lining on the right hand side about 4" up from the bottom. A very easy fix, if you wish to have it done. Please note the measurements, taken with the coat buttoned and lying flat....

Chest 26
Length BOC 41.5
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 20


----------



## The Deacon

^^pm sent!^^


----------



## CMDC

Royal Tweed by Church's captoes in black calf
Size 11: There is no width noted unless one knows the last. I'd say they are D width as they fit my foot, which is a D.
Excellent condition--there is one tiny nick at the left ankle as noted. Minimal heel wear.

$75 conus


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Leather collar backing, eh? That's a new one for me; I like it. I'll have to remember that detail if I ever get to do bespoke. (NOTE: I doubt I ever will.)


----------



## Connemara

Anyone looking to offload suits or sportcoats in 39/40R or S?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> Then sir, may I politely suggest that you need a girlfriend.


You beat me to this....!


----------



## Kreiger

Drops:

Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).

P2P: 22"
S2S: 19"
Waist:41"
Sleeve: 24.125"
Length BOC: 30.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/

Asking $23 Shipped
*
*
*Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*

Nice, lightly-worn condition. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/

Asking $85 Shipped


I also have an Oxxford suit available, tagged size 41L. It is in a mid-grey lighterweight flannel Oxxford calls 'fawnskin.' PM if interested in measurements or pics. Asking around $120 shipped.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> The jacket in #20008 is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


Actually, the Majer and the Burberry plaid (oh yeah, the Corbin also) were the ones I most coveted but, sadly, could not make work for me. TD's close-up captures the color in the Majer perfectly. I'm in awe of his photography skills. You will never, ever find a color anything close to this. If Jimi Hendrix wore tweed, he would have picked this--it's almost electric, but you can still wear it in everyday life. Fair warning, the Burberry plaid has substantial shoulders and ugly buttons, but it is still an amazing piece. If I could pick any of these jackets to work for me, it would be those two.


----------



## conductor

Gents, three offerings tonight:

Alden kiltie/bow loafers in calf 9 b/d. Asking $45 shipped conus.












Atlas in suede. Size 7. This is a French brand that I picked up. I've not been able to find hardly any information on this brand, save a few ads on ebay from the 50's in French. I believe they have been re-heeled, and they're equipped with metal toe-taps. These things are heavy and solid. They have a small tear in the bottom corner of the tongue where the tongue meets the vamp. I put in a few stitches at the tear and it is barley visible (if at all) when being worn. One of my co-workers tried them on and wore them around and they looked great. He's a seven and they fit him well. I'm in these ten bucks. They're heavy, so they'll cost a bit to ship. They have a little (hidden) defect. So how about $25 shipped conus? I think you'll really like them, which is why they're on here!











Lastly, from the Sheepskin Shop, and Norm Thompson, a great vintage genuine shearing coat. In good overall very good condition. A few lightly soiled spots, mostly near the left pocket and underside left sleeve. Genuine sheepskin/wool. The pictures make it look as if there is a darker brown strip running from top to bottom next to the zipper - this is a shadow. BTW, the bottom of one side of the zipper needs to be sewn back on (about 1/2" of sewing). Tagged 42, but please see measurements. Asking $70 shipped conus.

Chest 24"
Sleeve 25.5"
Shoulder 18"
Length 27.5"


----------



## MikeF

This is badly off topic but if someone who knows would PM me with an answer I would appreciate it. There have been a couple of flight coats listed lately and I just now realized that I have one that I got from my grandfather. I used to wear it as a topcoat when I had to wear a suit for work. I had never heard of the term before now though.


----------



## drlivingston

What is your question, Mike?


----------



## ATL

Brooks Brothers offerings!

Vintage BB Makers Brookease in solid gray.
Tagged 40 S. 
1/2 lined. Center vent. USA-made.

$65 or offer

p2p: 20.75
sl: 23.25 (1) 
sh: 18.5
l: 29.5

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29 (2)

Vintage Golden Fleece in gray pinstripe. 
Tagged 43 R.

3-2. Full canvas. Notch lapels. Half Lined. Center Vent. Flat front pants. No cuff. US-made. Pictures if interested.

$80 or offer.

p2p: 23
sl: 24.25 (.75) 
sh:18.75
l: 30.5

Waist: 18.5 (3) 
Inseam: 30 (3)

BB Makers Hand Tailored in navy pinstripe
Tagged 44 R

$90 or offer.

Fully lined. Center Vent. Flat front with cuff. US. 
Minor issues: Lining needs restitch in sleeve.

p2p: 23.25
sl: 24.5 (2) 
sh: 19.75
l: 32

Waist: 19.25(2)
Inseam: 29.5 (1)
Cuff: 1.5

BB Custom Clothiers in gray pow

No tagged size

$90 or offer.

1999. Handstitched with all the bells and whistles. More padding on right shoulder than left. 3-2. Center vent. 1/2 lined. Canvassed. Double pleat.

p2p: 24
sleeve: 24
sh: 19.75
l: 32

Waist: 17.5(3)
Inseam: 29 (1.5)
cuff: 1.75

I also have a BB Makers gray herringbone tweed sportcoat in 43 ML.

3-2. Notch lapels. Center vent. 1/2 lined.Patch pockets. USA. 
Repairs needed: Lining at vent (just stitching), stains on sleeve.

p2p: 22
sl: 25 
sh: 18.75
l: 32

I haven't tried to get the stains out. $40.

NON-BB

J. Press in gray

No tagged size.

1/2 lined. Center vent. Flat front pants.
Four cities on tag.

$80.

p2p: 22.75
sl: 24.5 
sh: 18
l: 31

waist: 19 (2.5)
inseam: 30 (1)
cuff: 1.5

Eljo's navy blazer

p2p: 21
Sl: 24
Sh: 18.5
L: 31

$45


----------



## NathanielD

Where I live I perpetually dig up junk at the thrifts. Could any of you keep an eye out for a 3/4 length wool coat? I am getting sick of my sport coats sticking out from underneath my current selection of outerwear.

My sport coat size is as follows
19-20 inch shoulders
26 inch sleeves
44 inch chest
32 inch length

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Everything I can find new that affordable is either very dodgy quality or looks like something a high schooler would wear.


----------



## drlivingston

NathanielD said:


> My sport coat size is as follows
> 19-20 inch shoulders
> 26 inch sleeves
> 44 inch chest
> 32 inch length


Do you wear a 44 in a sportcoat or does it actually measure 44"?


----------



## NathanielD

My bare chest measurement is 42". 
Looking back my two best fitting sportcoats I purchased from you. I trust your measurements much more than my own.

P2P------23
Shoulder-20
BOC-----31-1/4
Sleeve---26

and

P2P------22-1/2
Shoulder-20-1/4
BOC-----32
Sleeve---26

So i guess my chest should be 45-46 then


----------



## Jovan

You can just say you're a 42L.


----------



## dkoernert

I am in need of blue dress shirts on the cheap, preferably spread collar and slimmer fit. I am in a suit 5 days a week now, so I need some more shirts for the rotation. I am a 16.5 34/35. 

Thanks


----------



## Trevor

Drops



Trevor said:


> Leather Man Ltd - Tan Cotton Web with Alligator Ribbon Belt - Size 34 - Flat Tab - 1-1/4"
> 
> Medium Green with a Grey Alligator. I didn't see this pattern on the website.
> 
> Good Used Shape - $22 shipped (USPS Priority w/Tracking)





Trevor said:


> Christmas Tie
> 
> Pintail - Made in USA
> 100% Polyester
> 3-1/4" W x 56" L
> 
> Good Used Shape. There is some soiling on the white back material.
> 
> $5.50 Shipped Conus  (w/ Tracking)





Trevor said:


> Lands End Light Yellow Shirt
> No Iron Pinpoint Oxford
> 15.5-34
> Made in China
> 
> Great Used Condition.
> 
> $12 Shipped Conus (w/Tracking)





Trevor said:


> Harrods of Peel
> Harrods of de la rue peel Montreal
> 
> Harris Tweed
> Darted
> Single Vent
> Faux Leather Buttons
> Fully Lined
> 
> P2P - 23
> Waist - 22
> Shoulder - 19
> Sleeve - 24.5 (+1-1/4)
> Length - 31
> Lapels - 3" at widest point
> 
> Good Used Condition (don't see any stains, rips, tears, holes, ect). The lining is discolored some, and the stitching right above the vent is coming undone (in the lining).
> 
> $15 + Shipping





Trevor said:


> Select Editions - Expressly for Carlton Mens Shops
> Crafted in Philadelphia
> 
> Darted
> Double Vent
> Fully Lined
> 
> P2P - 21.5
> Waist - 20.5
> Shoulder - 17.5
> Sleeve - 25 (+1)
> Length - 30-1/4
> Lapels - 3-3/4" at widest point
> 
> Good Used Condition (don't see any stains, rips, tears, holes, ect). It is wrinkled in some area's.
> 
> $15 + Shipping





Trevor said:


> Southwick Jacket
> 
> Marked 44 Reg
> P2P - 23.25"
> Waist - 21.5"
> Shoulder - 19.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5" w/1" to let out
> Length - 31"
> Lapel - 3.75" at widest point
> 
> Charcoal w/blue check. Navy lining
> Darted
> Single Vent
> Fully Lined
> 
> I noticed a small circular stain(?) on the top of the right lapel (see last picture). I also noticed another in the middle of the right lapel near the pocket (see first picture, didn't even see this in person... only after i posted the pics). I would have it dry cleaned.
> 
> $30 Shipped Conus


----------



## Trevor

I know these next few posts aren't Trad... just trying to clear out some misc items.


----------



## Trevor

BB Ecru Shirt

15-33
Slim Fit
Non-Iron
Made in Malaysia

Good Condition. Very Faint mark on the front (its right above where i have the cuff laid in the 1st picture, 3rd picture is a close up). Its very faint, i really have to look to find it. Its hidden even more if you dont iron it. Name on the label inside.

$15 Shipped (w/Tracking)

*PENDING*


----------



## Trevor

Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Dark Grey w/White Stripes

100% Cotton 120/2ply
Made in Great Britain

Tagged 15
Neck Measures 15-1/8
34" Sleeves
French Cuff
Spread Collar
MOP Thin Buttons

Good Condition. Very soft cotton. Little wear on the tips of the collar. No wear/staining on neck or cuffs.

*PENDING*


----------



## Trevor

Polo Blue Label Philip Shirt
Light Blue/White Check

100% Two-Ply Cotton
Made in Hong Kong

Tagged 15-34
Neck Measures 14-3/4 (un-ironed)
34" Sleeves
French Cuff
Spread Collar

Good Condition. Nothing wrong that i can see. No wear/staining on neck or cuffs.

*PENDING*


----------



## drlivingston

For sale, a couple of very nice sportcoats. Each is a great bargain at *$20 shipped*!

1) Brooks Brothers corduroy, 2-button center vent, fully lined, tagged 42R. *(sold)*
P2P------23
Shoulder-20-1/2
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24

https://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1965_zps807c8378.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1968_zpsd18c33b4.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1969_zps8f897090.jpghttps://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u656/drlivingston01/DSCN1970_zps8d88ff59.jpg

2) Andover 3/2 sack tweed, half-lined with side vents.
P2P------21
Shoulder-18-1/4
BOC-----29
Sleeve---23 +2


----------



## conductor

Larrimor's of Pittsburgh pants from the previous page now CLAIMED


----------



## ArtVandalay

Here is a trio of 16.5x34 button-downs. Two J. Press and one Lands End. No issues. Looking to sell these as a bundle for $75 Priority USPS in CONUS.


----------



## jfkemd

the Polo Chinos have been claimed.


jfkemd said:


> *
> Price reduced to $20*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Regimental Ties!*

*I have some wonderful ties to pass on today--including NOS Brooks Brothers regimentals, Ben Silver, Talbott Best of Class, vintage Paul Stuart, and more!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!​
*

*GROUP 6: Regimentals*










From back of main picture:

*1) Liberty of London. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $14 ON HOLD*

 

2) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $14

 

3) Gordon of New Orleans. Hand sewn. Excellent condition. 3". $12.

 

4) Wonderful vintage Wallach's tie! In Very Good/Excellent condition--I never rate vintage items as excellent unless they can pass as new. From a wonderful defunct clothiers. 3" $15.

 

5) Ben Silver. A beautiful tie in excellent condition, with an oustandingly high original retail! 3 3/8". $20. ON HOLD

 

6) Argyle & Sutherland regimental. A classic! Imported, as Brooks would say. Excellent condition. 4". $10.

 

7) Green and Gold Country Club stripe. A lovely tie! This does have a couple of small surface spots half-way up, which will likely come out with a JAB Stain Remover, so this is either $5, or else FREE with another two ties!

 

8) Boston University tie. Made by Kent & Curwen of England, of English silk. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 1/2". Claimed!

 

9) SHIAPARELLI! Yes, this is that extreme rarity--a Shiaparelli tie, and made for Wallach's, no less! This features the Shiaparelli signature on the liner. In its day--the later part of the mid-century--this tie would have cost a small fortune. The keeper is off on one side and this has some minor discoloration from age to teh edges of the lining, hence this is Very Good condition. 3". A steal at just $18.

 

10) NOS Brooks Brothers regimental. This is wonderful, and comes with its original tag, still affixed with its original pin! In excellent condition. 3 3/8". $20. ON HOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Paisleys and Patterns!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 7: Patterns and Paisleys*








1) Hardy Amies. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10.

 

2) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $14.

 

3) Paul Stuart. An absolutely beautiful tie! Made in England. This has a microscopic surface fray of about 2mm at the right-hand corner of the edge of the widest part of the blade; this can only be seen when you examine the tie from about 3" away, carefully, knowing where to look. You probably wouldn't have noticed it, but it's there, and so I mention it for my peace of mind, rather than yours! 3". Very Good condition. $16.

 

4) The English Shop of Princeton. A Trad Classic! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $14

 

5) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4". $12.

 

6) Vintage Paul Stuart wool challis; HAND BLOCKED in England. *This is gorgeous! *Some minor discoloration to the interior white distributor label, otherwise excellent. 2 3/4". $20.

 

7) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $12.

 

8) Land's End patterned tie in thick silk. This is lovely! Excellent condition. Imported. 3 5/8". $10.

 

9) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Golden Paisley tie. This is beautiful, and would be simply perfect with earthtone tweeds! Absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/4". $20

 

10) Palais des Doges, Paris. Excellent condition. 3 7/8. $12.


----------



## chiamdream

For heaven's sake, someone buy this. This is my go-to November-March jacket - it gets compliments all the time. A guy offered me $100 for mine at a party not a month ago.



CMDC said:


> DROP...


----------



## straw sandals

Drop. Someone please buy it this jacket. It's really beautiful and supremely warm.



straw sandals said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I splurged on a camel overcoat, so this needs to go. It's a vintage 3/4 length J Press wool overcoat, with nice leather buttons and a plush faux fur lining - even in the arms. Marked 38, it fits pretty true to size. Overall, it's in very good condition. It could use a dry cleaning (it hasn't received much wear in my closet), and there is very moderate wear to the cuffs and jacket edges. Not really noticeable except when looking very, very closely.
> 
> Here are the measurements:
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> Shoulder to cuff: 25"
> Chest: 22"
> Length BOC: 35"
> 
> I know that overcoats don't get much love in this forum, but this is a lovely example. It's *really* heavy, so shipping will probably set me back $15 or $20 bucks. As such, I'm asking $75> $65. Offers are welcome!


----------



## CMDC

Thanks. Actually, it sold yesterday.



chiamdream said:


> For heaven's sake, someone buy this. This is my go-to November-March jacket - it gets compliments all the time. A guy offered me $100 for mine at a party not a month ago.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Luxury Ties!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 8: LUXURY TIES and Patterns*








1) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16". $18

 

2) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4". $15.

 

3) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $17.

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Patterned with snaffle bits? A lovely equestrian tie in excellent condition, except for a slight chalk smudge at the tip of the liner. 3 3/4". $16.

 

5) Christian Dior Monsieur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15

 

6) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $18.

 

7) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking just $22, or offer.

 

8) Benjamin James of London. A lovely, classic tie. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12

 

9) Land's End. A beautiful, autumnal tie, hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $14.

 

10) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Welsh tweed and the Burberry grey herringbone tweed have now been claimed, as has the SUPERB English SHop of Princeton 3/2 sack suit, and the Land's End Harris tweed. Thank you!


----------



## CMDC

CMDC said:


> GRAIL ALERT
> 
> At some point in the next week I will be offering a truly fantastic pair of shoes I recently came across. Briefly---Church's Ravello Shell PTBs in size 11. They have virtually no wear. Only a bit of wear to the soles--perhaps a half dozen wears, if that. The uppers have no creasing.
> 
> In the spirit of this thread, I am going to post them on the Sales Forum and over at "the other forum." Given the price that I'm going to seek, I think it's more appropriate to post them there rather than here. I am also pondering going to ebay although I really, really don't want to.
> 
> Given how many great people there are in this little corner of the web and how many fantastic transactions I've had, I wanted to send out word to you all first.


These have been listed in the sales forum...


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> To start, 3 vintage tweed sacks all in roughly the same size from various long gone menswear shops. Hook vents on each.
> 
> Botany 500 3/2 tweed sack. Rustish Brown w/blue striping
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 29
> Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley Blacker 3/2 tweed sack
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harridge Row 3/2 tweed sack. Beautiful mix of rust, olive, blue, and orange
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed herringbone 2 button darted
> Olives, grey, browns, and various other colors speckled in
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $36 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers olive corduroy sportcoat
> 2 button, darted
> Tagged 45L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 33
> Sleeve: 26.5 +1
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Freeman tweed sportcoat--dark brown Donegal
> 2 button, darted
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> $36 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argyle Shetland v-neck sweater for Davison's of Bermuda
> Tagged S
> Pit to Pit: 19
> Length: 25
> Sleeve: 31
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers formal shirt
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $22 conus


----------



## Trevor

Polo Ties - SOLD


----------



## Trevor

Misc Ties - $6 Shipped (Each)

Left to Right
1. CO-OP - Dark Green with Dark Yellow/Light Blue Stripe - 100% Silk - Handmade in Italy - 2-1/4" x 57"

2. Banana Republic - Dark Blue w/White Elephants - 100% Silk - Made in USA - 3.75" x 58"

3. Charing Cross by Schreter - Dark Blue with Rd Stripe and Gold Wolly Mammoth's - 3-1/4" x 55" - Has some wrinkles from the middle to the tip - *SOLD*

4. Long Champ Paris - Black w/Orange Gold "Long Champ Paris" Writing - 100% Silk - Made in Italy - 3.75" x 58"

Shipped USPS First Class w/Tracking in a small padded envelope.


----------



## rjhalstead

I have to mention Esc8p - I received a beautiful shirt today from him. Great condition, excellent price. This thread, once again, is wonderful.

Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Update: The Press shirts are sold. The LE is still available for $15.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*If you're the member who "tried on" the slubby "Bespoke" Dunhill 42R tweed I had available some weeks ago, and who consigned an Orvis tweed with me, please PM me!* Thank you!


----------



## Esc8p

rjhalstead said:


> I have to mention Esc8p - I received a beautiful shirt today from him. Great condition, excellent price. This thread, once again, is wonderful.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for the kind words. I'm happy my first selling transaction here went well. I'll be sure to have some more finds on here for you all. Once I get all these Christmas decorations down, I should have some more time for measuring and picture taking.


----------



## nohio

Tradly ties
$15, shipped 1st class with delivery confirmation

*Rooster; green plaid with embroidered ducks
Woven in Italy
width = 3 ¼
length = 54 ½**

Unmarked; handmade in U.S.A.
charcoal, green, red, and yellow; pheasants and hunting dogs
width = 3 ½
length = 57
(Second picture more true to color)

*


----------



## nohio

Viyella-esque: Clydella (for Eagle Shirtmakers) - $20 Shipped 1st class with delivery confirmation
Woven in Scotland
80% Cotton, 20% Wool
Dress Douglas Tartan

Excellent used condition

Marked M: 15-15 1/2 
Chest: 20"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24"
Waist: 19"


----------



## datsunfan

*2 J Press 3/2 sack Tweeds (39 R, 41L), HF Presidential Suit (46R) , and a HF 41R SC*

Size 39R J Press 3/2 sack made in USA tweed. Brown with blue, green, and orange. Fully-lined. Center-vent. No apparent flaws. *Price $55 shipped CONUS. International please PM me for quote.

**Measurements*
Shoulder- 18.25"
P2P- 21.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 20"
Sleeve- 24" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 30.5"

     

Size 41L J Press 3/2 sack Donegal tweed. Made in USA. Beige with blue, green, yellow and orangish brown. Fully-lined. Center-vent. No apparent flaws. *Price $65 shipped CONUS. International please PM me for quote.*
*Measurements*
Shoulder- 18.5"
P2P-22"
Waist(at middle button)- 20.5"
Sleeve- 25.5" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 32"

     

Size 41R Hickey Freeman Boardroom woven check sport coat. Made in USA. Dark grey with olive and brown check. Fully-lined. Center-vent. No apparent flaws. *Price $35 shipped CONUS. International please PM me for quote.

**Measurements*
Shoulder- 19.75"
P2P-22.5"
Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
Sleeve- 24" + 1.5"
Length(from BOC)- 30.5"
     


Size 46R Hickey Freeman Presidential suit. This is Hickey Freeman's hand-tailored line. The fabric has an incredibly soft hand. The only problem with the suit is the length of the inseam (28.5"). Dark grey with white pinstripes. Fully-lined. Side-vents. Flat front pants. No apparent flaws. *Price $75 shipped CONUS. International please PM me for quote.*

*Jacket Measurements*
Shoulder- 20.5"
P2P-24"
Waist(at middle button)- 23"
Sleeve- 24" + 1"
Length(from BOC)- 31"

*Trousers*- Waist - 21.25" + 0" across, Inseam- 28.5" + 1.75" to let out (no cuffs)


----------



## wacolo

datsunfan said:


> Size 46R Hickey Freeman Presidential suit. This is Hickey Freeman's hand-tailored line. The fabric has an incredibly soft hand. The only problem with the suit is the length of the inseam (28.5"). Dark grey with white pinstripes. Fully-lined. Side-vents. Flat front pants. No apparent flaws. *Price $75 shipped CONUS. International please PM me for quote.*
> 
> *Jacket Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20.5"
> P2P-24"
> Waist(at middle button)- 23"
> Sleeve- 24" + 1"
> Length(from BOC)- 31"
> 
> *Trousers*- Waist - 21.25" + 0" across, Inseam- 28.5" + 1.75" to let out (no cuffs)


Crazy deal on that HF Presidential. If anyone can make it work, they should grab it!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on Suits, Blazers, and Tuxedos!*

*As always, everything has FREE SHIPPING in CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and OFFERS!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*2) Brooks Brothers Makers suit. Classic miniature herringbone 3/2 sack.
*
Another absolutely beautiful suit, this is cut as the classic 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers. The cloth is a lovely dark grey miniature herringone with a very, very very subtle vertical russet stripe running throughout. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a single center vent, three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*3) Norman Hilton Dark Grey 3/2 sack*

Another lovely trad. suit! This is from Norman Hilton, and is a lovely 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, has a center vent, three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole on the calf of one of the trouser legs--this is very hard to find even if you know it's there, but, because of this, I'm asking

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist (flat): 20
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     ​
*4) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*5) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two button front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*
6) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*7) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $17, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

*8) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*9) RECENT Fumagallis Shawl Collar Tuxedo*

ignore the name this is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a wonderful, classic shawl collar, jetted pockets, singe button closure, and covered buttons. It is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. The trousers are pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2 --just in case you are deformed and need this extra!)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 33 (+ 2 1/4)










     

*10) VINTAGE 1962 Shawl-collar Tuxedo from Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington, DC!*

Raleigh's was one of the Trad bastions of DC, being a high-end family-owned haberdasher's until it was sold in 1984. This tuxedo dates from its heyday, having been cut and built in the USA (where else? RED CHINA?! Not in 1962!) in 1962. It is a beautiful example of tradly formal tailoring; a wonderful, swooping shawl collar, which features a buttonhole for one's boutonniere, jetted pockets, no vent, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed. The trousers are subtly pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is simply terrific, and is unmistakely a 1960s Trad tuxedo--Ralph Lauren would kill for this level of authenticity!

It does have a couple of minor flaws, as shown. There's a very, very small pinprick hole in the bottom right hand corner of the front of the jacket, which I only found on second inspection, in bright light. This would be an easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, or else could be ignored. The lapels have a hint of the start of a fray right at the edge at the bottom. Both give this jacket a wonderful patina, and a hint of tradly insouciance! Overall, then, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.... especially considering its age! Clearly, good clothes really do last if properly cared for.....

Given its provenance, and condition, this is a steal at just $25, or offer.

*Tagged a 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/1)










        ​
*11) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $25, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*12) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*13) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $20, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on Tweeds!*

I have a LOT of lovely tweeds to pass on today! As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Harris Tweed Basketweave Jacket--WITH ORB STAMP ON CLOTH!*

This is a lovely jacket--and is one of the few Harris Tweeds that I've seen that has the Orb stamp of the Harris Tweed Authority actually visible on the cloth in the interior, something that makes this a very exceptional tweed indeed.

Cut from three season Harris Tweed in a lovely complex basketweave os browns, creams, and slate grey, this jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, a single center vent, and a contemporary two button front. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, OR OFFER, for this orb-stamped classic.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4










   

*Orb stamp on cloth:*



*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*

I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!

The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, for this classic jacket.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*3) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*4) GORGEOUS 3/2 sack tweed for The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is WONDERFUL! part of The English Shop of Princeton's Nassau Collection--the flagship collection this venerable, and now deceased, Ivy clothier--the colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful, being a mixture of forest green, charcoal grey, slate grey, and the occasional fleck of gorse yellow, with thin vertical stripes of Royal blue running thoughout. A wonderful, heathery tweed!

It's also a 3/2 sack, is fully canvassed, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just* $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29










    

*5) ANGLO-IVY HYBRID TWEED, by Scotshire. *

I can say with absolute confidence that you're not likely to encounter anyone else wearing a jacket like this--and if this were in my size it wouldn't be here, as I love its quirkiness!

This jacket is what happens when Ivy tweeds mate with their upper-class English counterparts!

This is, first a jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll, so it's clearly Ivy. But it's darted. SO it's not classically Ivy. And it has a fully functional ticket pocket, so there's an English hacking jacket somewhere in its heritage. And it has twin vents, further confirming its English parentage! But it also has very natural shoulders....

The tweed is lovely--and of a sort that is rarely seen anymore, since it's a pattern popular in the late 1960s, which is when this jacket is from. It's 3/8 lined--again, unusual--and has three button cuffs. (A hint of normalcy!) It appears fully canvassed, and was Union made in the USA made for Nat Greenblatt of New Haven, clearly aimed at the Yale crowd. (Don't like Yale? I have a Harvard tie for sale in one of my tie threads!)

This has a very small smudge of something by one of the buttonholes, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. (It's not very noticeable, and I tried to capture it in the close-up picture of it.) Given this, this lovely quiry jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence just

*asking $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeev: 26 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2










      

*6) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*7) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is a classic charcoal herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in red and blue. This has a centre vent, is a standard contemporary cut, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*8) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*

Solid colour Harris Tweed is a rarity, and this one is absolutely gorgeous--a beautiful shade of blue, just the shade of Peter Rabbit's famous jacket--apparently the most beautiful shade of blue that the Lake District sky produced, according to Beatrix Potter! In addition to its rare and lovely colourway this jacket hasjust the right amount of Harris tweed hairiness that's so often lacking in modern Harris.

It's also a lovely cut--a standard model, certainly, but with flapped patch pockets, beautifully styled lapels, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features metal-shanked football buttons.

Don't be fooled by the fact that this was made for Jos. A. Banks, as this was the Old School Banks, when it rivaled Old-School Brooks and Press, and was a major purveyor of canvassed suits and 3/2 sacks. This is easily comparable to the Old, Good, 346 line of Brooks, if not just a bit better.

This jacket is in truly excellent condition--it was clearly worn very, very sparingly, if at all. It's absolutely gorgeous, and far better in person than my pictures indicate.

*Given its rarity and beauty, how about $65, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?

Measurements:

Tagged a 43XL:*

Chest: 22
Sleeev: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 33










     

*9) Lovely slubby rough-hewn tweed! Made in the USA.*

This is a lovely, slubby rough-hewn tweed with a wonderful chestnut colourway, flecked with gorse yellow, berry red, forest green, and dark blue. A terrific country tweed, this has leather-covered metal-shanked buttons, a single centre vent, and a standard contemporary cut. It is half-lined, and was made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










   

*10) Wonderful Green Plaid Vintage 3/2 sack.*

This is lovely--and very, very 1950s/1960s Ivy! The patterning is almost a glen plaid, while the colourway is a wonderful green base, with overhecks of mustard, red, and grey--my pictures don't do this justice at all! This is a lovely high-roll 3/2 sack, almost a 2.5/3 roll, with a lovely roll and lovely narrow lapels. It has the classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderful green paisley. It's half-canvassed. It could do with a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, but with these it will be in excellent condition--right now, it's just in Very Good condition. So, how about

*just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS?

measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30










   

*11) Lovely Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! The colourway is a cream and tan basketweave, with vertical striping of blue and turquoise throughout. It's a standard two button jacket, with a center vent, metal-shanked leather-covered buttons, and a full lining. It was Made in the USA, and is half-canvassed. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










    

*12) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $60 > 50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*13) Lovely, classic, brown herringbone tweed! Made in Canada.*

This is a very, very nice tweed! Cut from classic brown herringbone, this features a very subtle blue vertical stripe throughout, that can be hardly seen except of close inspection. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two buttn front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition. And I'm asking

*just $17, for a half-canvassed tweed--or offer!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*
14) A LITTLE BIT OF IVY HISTORY! Tweed from The Student Tailor Shop of Princeton.*

This is INSANELY RARE!

Perhaps no other retailer has had such an effect on Ivy style as The Student Tailor Shop of Princeton, which even went so far as to circulate a memo to the incoming class of '51 telling them that the style of clothes worn at Princeton differed from other places, and advised the men to acquire grey flannels and white bucks, among other things. Mainly active in the 1940s, this retail establishment was run by Princeton men, for Princeton men, and its view of how to dress was accordingly influential on campus, and then beyond.

This is the very first STS jacket I've ever seen--and I've seen a lot of Langrock, English Shop, Ballot, and old-school Hilton, so I think it's fair to say that this jacket represents a very, very rare piece of Ivy Style indeed.

That's the good news.

The better news is that while this jacket does have some lining issues, the tweed itself is in excellent condition--repair the lining, and this will serve you for the next fifty years, if cared for properly!

And what a tweed it is. A very high-roll 3/2 sack, almost a three button sack, this lovely jacket is the epitome of Princeton style, being long, elegant, and with very narrow lapels. This is clearly from The Golden Age of Ivy Style. The colourway is awonderful rich, dark chestnut and dark peat black in a classic herringbone. This jacket has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed.

The tweed is in excellent condition. The lining has some frays at the hem, and a small rip at the back on the seam near the shoulder. These are all easy repairs. The jacket is also missing a front butto--again, a easy repair, and if you can't get an exact match I suggest replacing the button set entirely--a very easy job for a dry-cleaner tailor.

Given these issues, this jacket is conservatively in Good condition, maybe more accurately Good/Very Good condition.

*And it's from the STUDENT TAILOR SHOP OF PRINCETON UNIVERSITY!*

Given its rarity, historical interest to Ivy buffs, and sheer beauty and wearability.... how about *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



















   

Example of lining fray:


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. No international shipping, paypal only please. Thanks!

$55 Hickey Freeman 3 Button Navy Blazer 42R This is a very recent model. Extremely clean with no holes or stains. Three buttons and a single vent. Tagged as a 42R, but please make note of these measurements.....
Chest 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 25 +1.5



$35 Bill Blass Camelhair Sportcoat 42R I really wish this one fit me. This one I believe was made by PBM out of Philadelphia. The fabric is a very understated plaid in soft camel hair. The shoulders are not completely natural, but are very nice. Two buttons and a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 23.5 +1.5




$55 Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack Sportcoat 42R This one is a classic with all the bells and whistles. Swelled edges, lap seams, and a hook vent. The fabric is a medium weight tweed and it is in great shape. No holes or stains. Tagged as a 42R but please note these measurements.
Chest 22.5
Shoulder 18.5
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5 +1.5




$25 LL Bean Red Uni Stripe BD Shirt 16/34 I grabbed this because of the flap pocket. Turns out it is too big for me, but I am hoping someone here might like it. The content/size tag has been removed. I am 99% sure that it is a cotton/poly blend. The shirt is in terrific shape. The collar and cuffs are in fine and I have not found any stains. Please take note of these measurements.....
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder seam 24.25


----------



## conductor

The Alden kiltie/bow loafers have been CLAIMED.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO TRAD GRAILS--with HISTORICAL BASEBALL CONNECTIONS! 40L. Brooks Brotthers Polo Coat. Langrock of Princeton Raincoat. OFFERS WELCOME!*

I have full provenance on both of these coats, which were formerly the property of a former owner on the Philadelphia Phillies--Alexander Buck, a man known in the profession and around Princeton for being exceptionally well-dressed! So, if you're a Phillies fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a piece of Philly memorabilia.... and if you're a trad. or Ivy fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a clothing grail!

*As always, both of these wonderful coats have FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

And also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Brooks Brothers Polo Coat.
*
The quintessential Ivy coat, the Brooks Brothers Polo coat ranks with the Burberry trench and Filson Double Mackinaw as being a major icon of trad. outerwear. And this one is beautiful!

Cut from beautiful, rich, honey-coloured cloth (the traditional colour for Polo coats) which is wonderfully thick and luxurious and has a wonderful hand and drape, this beautiful coat has all of the features that you'd expect from this trad. icon--fully canvassed, half-belted back, double breasted, peak lapels, patch pockets with swelled seams, double-stitched, swelled seams on the shoulders, sleeves, and centre back, a single hook vent, some pick stitching throughout, and a half-lining. It is, of course, absolutely beautifully cut, and was Union made in the USA.

And, of course, this was formerly the property of the owner of the Philadelphia Phillies--giving it just that extra cachet and historical interest!

This coat shows minor signs of wear throughout, as you'd expect for a piece this age, and it has one tiny minor moth nibble on the back. It looks just as through you'd had it a year and worn it during that time, and so it's in Very Good condition. A benefit, I think, as this is clearly a coat to be worn and enjoyed, not babied or treated as a museum piece!

Given its provenance, beauty, and that it's a true trad Grail, and one with a great baseball connection, how about *just $135, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS?

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 42 1/2


















​
         

*2) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton raincoat.*

Langrock was THE Ivy clothiers of Princeton, overshadowing even Hilton and The English Shop. It's now gone, and its suits, jackets, ties, and coats are becoming scarcer each year.

This coat is a classic single-breasted raincoat. There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be gabardine. It has lapped seams throughout, and a singe hook vent. All of its original buttons are intact, and it is fully lined.

This was formerly the property of Alexander Buck, and he wore it often--so you might well see it in replays or pictures of old Phillies games! It even still has his nametag in the collar! 

The good news is that this is a Langrock, owned by Buck, and a trad. classic. The not so good news is taht owing to his extensive wear of it this coat is only in Acceptable condition. It has damage to the lining, as shown, although this would be an easy fix. It also have fraying at the cuffs and teh hem, which could be repaired with the addition of leather strips--again, an easy fix. And it is generally rumpled, and could use a dry clean. There are, though, no stains or odours, and with a little TLC this would be a wonderful, useable coat!

*Owing to its condition, asking just $35, or offer, to allow for restoration costs!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: Raglan, so measured like a shirt: c. 38 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeve.
Length: 46


----------



## Trevor

Red Wing Leather Belt - SOLD


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon said:


> ^^pm sent!^^


Wacolo is an excellent seller. Item arrived very well packed and as described. I am very pleased!


----------



## conductor

Three new offerings today, gents:

Bills M1 - flat front, cuffs, change pocket, etc. Tagged a 42"

Waist 21", 31" inseam.

CLAIMED











Bills M1 in Twill. Flat front, cuffed, change pocket, etc. Tagged a 42" but....

Waist 19.5", 30" inseam

$30 shipped conus











Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to Black Stewart, but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know.

Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined.

Waist 20"
Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"
Leg opening 9 7/8"
Rise 12.5"

$30 shipped conus.











Some other recent offerings, which are still available:

Atlas in suede. Size 7. This is a French brand that I picked up. I've not been able to find hardly any information on this brand, save a few ads on ebay from the 50's in French. I believe they have been re-heeled, and they're equipped with metal toe-taps. These things are heavy and solid. They have a small tear in the bottom corner of the tongue where the tongue meets the vamp. I put in a few stitches at the tear and it is barley visible (if at all) when being worn. One of my co-workers tried them on and wore them around and they looked great. He's a seven and they fit him well. I'm in these ten bucks. They're heavy, so they'll cost a bit to ship. They have a little (hidden) defect. So how about $25 shipped conus? I think you'll really like them, which is why they're on here!











Lastly, from the Sheepskin Shop, and Norm Thompson, a great vintage genuine shearing coat. In good overall very good condition. A few lightly soiled spots, mostly near the left pocket and underside left sleeve. Genuine sheepskin/wool. The pictures make it look as if there is a darker brown strip running from top to bottom next to the zipper - this is a shadow. BTW, the bottom of one side of the zipper needs to be sewn back on (about 1/2" of sewing). Tagged 42, but please see measurements. Asking $70 shipped conus. 

Chest 24"
Sleeve 25.5"
Shoulder 18"
Length 27.5"











_Craigmill Shetland 100% wool tie. Made is Scotland. 3.5" wide, 54.5" long, $25 shipped - dropped to __$18_











_3/2 sack __. Center vent, half lined, patch pockets, back seams are lapped. 100% wool, etc. USA made. In excellent condition. Asking $45 - dropped to __$40_

_Tagged 41L_
_PtP - 20.5"_
_Sleeve - 24" + 2.5" to let_
_Shoulder - 18.25"_
_Length from BoC - 30.5"_


----------



## rabidawg

Sort of a feeler/interest check. I've accumulated more clothing than I need over the past few years from this thread, the Other Forum, thrifts, eBay, etc., much of which I never ended up wearing. My closets are overflowing, so I wanted to gauge interest on a bulk sale of pants, ties, and belts. All pants are tagged either 33 or 34, with various inseams (I've measured the waists and inseams and listed those below). If you wear ~34 waist pants, this would be an instant casual wardrobe. All ties are made in the US or England, and most are either Talbott or Ben Silver. Belts are Coach, Leatherman, Orvis shotshell, etc. in an assortment of sizes (by request, updated post with list of belts below). Pants and ties are pictured from top to bottom in the order listed below. None of this stuff is new (ties may or may not have some memory at the knot or loose tags/keepers, belts may or may not have some wear at the holes, there may be a pull or small stain here or there), but everything is in good, wearable condition. If I wouldn't wear it due to condition, I didn't include it.

Any interest in this (for you to wear or flip; that part doesn't matter to me). I'm not interested in splitting this up and selling the pieces individually. I am interested in selling this lot for a price that is either a steal for someone intending to wear this stuff or a price at which splitting and flipping the stuff would be possible).


PantsBrandDescriptionWaistInseamJ.CrewEssential Chino - Khaki17.526PatagoniaOrganic cotton pants (canvas texture) - Khaki17.7530.5IzodFine-wale corduroy - Khaki17.7532.5Lands EndFine-wale corduroy - Olive17.528.5Polo Ralph LaurenMade in Italy moleskin - Olive17.7531Polo Ralph LaurenWide-wale corduroy - Kelly Green17.530J.CrewBroken in regular fit chino - navy17.526.5Polo Ralph LaurenWide-wale corduroy - Khaki/Honey1728Polo Ralph LaurenFine-wale corduroy - Slate grey17.526.75L.L. BeanChino - Breton Red17.528Bills KhakisM3 - Khaki17.2531L.L. BeanWide-wale corduroy - Chocolate brown17.531Ermenegildo ZegnaMade in Portugal - Diagonal corduroy - Chocolate brown17.2532J.CrewBroken in regular fit chino - Grey17.526.25J.CrewBroken in regular fit chino - Faded blue17.2530.25J.CrewFlannel-lined chino - Khaki (orange flannel lining)1731L.L. BeanDouble L Natural fit fine-wale corduroy - navy17.531J.CrewBroken in classic fit chino - British khaki17.533.75J.CrewChino (I believe these are relaxed fit) - Khaki1729.25TiesBrandLengthWidthRobert TalbottRepp: Silver/grey/red/navy563.25Robert TalbottRepp: Silver/navy/grey/red57.53.25Robert TalbottRepp: grey/red/navy with small white stripes57.53.25Robert TalbottRepp: navy with small white stripes57.53.25Robert TalbottRepp: ed with small white/navy stripes57.53.25Robert TalbottMadras: pink/blue/yellow57.53.25Robert TalbottEmblematic: navy with ducks563.5John Comfort for H.StocktonWool challis (England): green with fox heads583Robert Talbott for Eljo'sRepp: Teal with pink/white stripes583Ben SilverEmblematic: crest of some sort633.5Ben SilverRepp: Burgundy with red and silver stripes57.53.5Ben SilverRepp: Red with silver and charcoal (?) stripes563.5Ben SilverRepp: Blue/green/black/white/gold55.53.25


BeltsBrandTagged LengthCoach brown leather38Johnston & Murphy brown leather38Orvis shotshell42Brooks Brothers black leather38Dooney & Bourke navy/green surcingle34Coach navy/tan surcingle42Polo Ralph Lauren (made in USA) ribbonwould fit medium/largeLands End (made in England) brownish/green D ringmediumCoach natural linen surcingle40Leather Man Ltd. Navy braided surcingle46


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leatherwear!*

*I have some lovely leatherwear to pass on today--including a wonderful USA-Made Avirex A-2 in goatskin!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Avirex A-2 in goatskin. *

This is wonderful--and if it just wasn't too big for me (I was hopeful when I bought it, knowing A-2s can run small...) it wouldn't be here.

As you know, Avirex is one of the better known makers of A-2s, and this one is wonderful. Cut from supple yet very, very hardwearing goatskin, this beautiful jacket has all the features you'd want from an A-2; knit cuffs, knit lower panel, patch pockets, heavy-duty zip front, SINGLE back panel, and a beautiful cut. It also has underarm grommets for ventilation and a fully functional extra throat latch. It was MADE in the USA, too!

With the exception of a very small mark in the lining and a couple of very very minor scuffs, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $115, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, but A-2s tend to be cut tight:

Measurements*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (Recall that these measurements are for the neo-raglan sleeve of an A2)
Length (BOC): 25 1/2



















   

*2) GORGEOUS Golden Bear leather jacket, Made in San Francisco and cut like a Barbour Border/Half-Norfolk!*

This is wonderful! Cut from wonderfully soft yet durable mocha brown leather, this gorgeous jacket has the appearance of a Barbour Border at the front, with two lower bellows pockets and two slash handwarmer pockets. The flaps of the pockets are lined in complementary leather of teh same color as the collar. This jacket also features a bi-swing back and a half belt, similar to a half-Norfolk. The cuffs are fastened with buttons and are adjustable. The jacket is fully lined with a thinsulate tartan lining for warmth. The right-hand pocket flap has a mini-pocket built in--I assume for your iPod! This jacket really is packed with lovely details!

This was made in San Franciso, USA! Apart from a minor nick to the surface of the collar, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

A wonderfully luxurious jacket made by one of the most reputable US leather companies, this is a steal at just *$115, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!*

*Tagged a M, this measures*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 32 1/4



















    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Made in Italy leather coat*

From 32rollandrock

This is wonderful! A classic leather coat, clearly cut and styled and Made in Italy, uin a wonderful deep chocolate brown. This features lovely Italian lapels, two zipped chest pockets, button front, and a single hook vent. It has a quilted lining, and was Made in Italy--where else, with this style?  It's in excellent condition, and an absolute steal at

*just $115, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged an Eu56, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 28
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on tweeds!*

*I have several more lovely tweeds to pass on today!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut with a standard contemporary two button front, this is subtly darted, and features a a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the colourway is a lovely combination of dark cream and slate grey, with just a hint of green in some of the grey lines. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*2) STUNNING and poss. UNWORN Corbin, with a beautiful pattern and colourway!*

This is wonderful! Possibly unworn--all of the pockets are still based shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition--this jacket has a wonderful patterning and colourway, which is much richer and beautiful than my pictures capture. Made in the USA by Corbin, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   

*3) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so

*just $18, or offer,s hipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










  

*4) BEAUTIFUL Majer Moss Green herringbone*

This is absolutely lovely! The colourway of this jacket is wonderful--a rich, jewel-like dark moss-green, heathered through with shades of forest and lichen... My pictures come nowhere near doing this justice! It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and a standard two-button model jacket with a center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



















    

*5) GRAIL! CASHMERE herringbone 3/2 sack.*

This is the first cashmere 3/2 sack I've seen--and it's lovely! Cut from luxurious two-ply cashmere, rather than the thin stuff that's so common today, this is a lovely rich dark honey brown herringbone. It features a centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and half-canvassing. It has single button cuffs. It does have some minor flaws: There is a fray at the hem of the lining on the left hand side, and some loose stitching in the lining at the vent. There is also a small fault in the weave--not a snag--on the left-hand sleeve. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

*This was Made in the USA.

Asking just $45, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










      

*6) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's.*

This is a FANTASTIC jacket--seriously thick and heavy, this is Harris as it should be! A classic and standard brown and cream herringbone, this is a jacket you could easily use in place of an overcoat. Designed by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's, this isn't tagged as such, but was clearly made in England. It has a single centre vent and single button cuffs. It does have a single missed stitch on one sleeve, and the full lining shows signs of wear and rumpling, so this is in Very Good condition only. As such, it's a steal

*at just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2










   

*7) GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS BOLD PLAID 3/2 Sack by Southwick!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I'll let the pictures describe the beauty of the patterning and colurway of this wonderful jacket, and just mention a few of its other features. First, it's a 3/2 sack. It has a fully functional throat latch, using a throat latch tab on the collar. The colar is lined in leather, and it features leather elbow patches. It also has leather-covered football buttons. It was made by Southwick, and is fully canvassed. It was, of course, made in the USA. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style.

It does have a flaw: there is significant water staining to the inside of the lining on the right-hand side, as shown. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. However, because of this damage I'm asking

*just $60 for this beauty, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2




























     

*8) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $28 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## DFPyne

If anybody has a double breasted navy blazer in a size 42S I would be interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes--from 32rollandrock and efdll*

*I have a slew of inexpensive yet classic shoes to pass on today!

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS ON EVERYTHING, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Bally. Made in Switzerland. *Some creasing to uppers and wear to soles, but overall Good condition. Size 10 EEE. Asking $16, or offer.

  

*2) Courtly & Sons penny loafers. *Made in Italy. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Size 8. *Please note that this is a European sizing, and so these are closer to a US 9.*Asking $40, or offer.

  

*3) Johnson and Murphy Aristocraft longwings. Size 8 D/B.* Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $25, or offer.

   

*4) Eastland of Maine penny loafers. Made in Maine! Excellent condition--worn sparingly, if at all. Absolutely unmarked, with no scuffs to teh sole at all. Size 7M-*-PLEASE NOTE that I believe that these are women's shoes, and women's sizing! Asking just $26, or offer.

 

*5) Bass Weejuns. The classic! *Made in USA. Size 10.5B. Excellent condition. (The markon the sole is a notch and rub, not the start of a hole.) Asking $30.


----------



## Kreiger

Drops:

Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).

P2P: 22"
S2S: 19"
Waist:41"
Sleeve: 24.125"
Length BOC: 30.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/

Asking $20 Shipped
*
*
*Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*

Nice, lightly-worn condition. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/

Asking $80 Shipped


I also have an Oxxford suit available, tagged size 41L. It is in a mid-grey lighterweight flannel Oxxford calls 'fawnskin.' PM if interested in measurements or pics. Asking around $120 shipped.


----------



## duckbill

TweedyDon said:


> I have full provenance on both of these coats, which were formerly the property of a former owner on the Philadelphia Phillies--Alexander Buck, a man known in the profession and around Princeton for being exceptionally well-dressed! So, if you're a Phillies fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a piece of Philly memorabilia.... and if you're a trad. or Ivy fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a clothing grail!
> 
> *As always, both of these wonderful coats have FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> And also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) Brooks Brothers Polo Coat.
> *
> The quintessential Ivy coat, the Brooks Brothers Polo coat ranks with the Burberry trench and Filson Double Mackinaw as being a major icon of trad. outerwear. And this one is beautiful!
> 
> Cut from beautiful, rich, honey-coloured cloth (the traditional colour for Polo coats) which is wonderfully thick and luxurious and has a wonderful hand and drape, this beautiful coat has all of the features that you'd expect from this trad. icon--fully canvassed, half-belted back, double breasted, peak lapels, patch pockets with swelled seams, double-stitched, swelled seams on the shoulders, sleeves, and centre back, a single hook vent, some pick stitching throughout, and a half-lining. It is, of course, absolutely beautifully cut, and was Union made in the USA.
> 
> And, of course, this was formerly the property of the owner of the Philadelphia Phillies--giving it just that extra cachet and historical interest!
> 
> This coat shows minor signs of wear throughout, as you'd expect for a piece this age, and it has one tiny minor moth nibble on the back. It looks just as through you'd had it a year and worn it during that time, and so it's in Very Good condition. A benefit, I think, as this is clearly a coat to be worn and enjoyed, not babied or treated as a museum piece!
> 
> Given its provenance, beauty, and that it's a true trad Grail, and one with a great baseball connection, how about *just $135, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS?
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 27 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 42 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *2) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton raincoat.*
> 
> Langrock was THE Ivy clothiers of Princeton, overshadowing even Hilton and The English Shop. It's now gone, and its suits, jackets, ties, and coats are becoming scarcer each year.
> 
> This coat is a classic single-breasted raincoat. There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be gabardine. It has lapped seams throughout, and a singe hook vent. All of its original buttons are intact, and it is fully lined.
> 
> This was formerly the property of Alexander Buck, and he wore it often--so you might well see it in replays or pictures of old Phillies games! It even still has his nametag in the collar!
> 
> The good news is that this is a Langrock, owned by Buck, and a trad. classic. The not so good news is taht owing to his extensive wear of it this coat is only in Acceptable condition. It has damage to the lining, as shown, although this would be an easy fix. It also have fraying at the cuffs and teh hem, which could be repaired with the addition of leather strips--again, an easy fix. And it is generally rumpled, and could use a dry clean. There are, though, no stains or odours, and with a little TLC this would be a wonderful, useable coat!
> 
> *Owing to its condition, asking just $35, or offer, to allow for restoration costs!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: Raglan, so measured like a shirt: c. 38 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeve.
> Length: 46


Crazy.... These would fetch 5 - 10 times this on eBay or a Phillies Fan Forum!


----------



## Esc8p

Why are you doing this to me? I need to stop visiting this thread until I actually start moving some of my stuff! Those Weejuns would be a great addition to my shoes...



TweedyDon said:


> *5) Bass Weejuns. The classic! *Made in USA. Size 10.5B. Excellent condition. (The markon the sole is a notch and rub, not the start of a hole.) Asking $30.


----------



## conductor

One last offering for tonight:

A gorgeous Brooks Brothers tuxedo with the old union label, which I _believe_ plants it in the 60's. This has a lot of great features - first, it is sack cut in a beautiful wool with satin (or silk) lapel. Fully lined, with a two button sleeve. Very elegant and very good fully canvased construction. There is a small hole in the lining (pictured), and some slight wear on the tips of the sleeve (pictured). Brace buttons, flat front pants. Seems to be right around a 42L, but see measurements.
I'm asking $60 shipped.

Jacket:

P to P 22.5"
Sleeve 25.5" + 2.5"
Shoulder 19"
Length 31.5"

Pants:

Waist 19 3/4"
Rise 13.5"
Length 31" + 3" (not cuffed)


----------



## dexconstruct

*I've got a bunch of CHEAP (and not as cheap) suits and sports coats. *

*Vintage 60s Charcoal Herringbone Tweed Sack Jacket 38 - $30 shipped*

This is an awesome charcoal gray herringbone sack jacket. It has a 3 button (rolled to 2.5) front, slim 60s lapels, very soft shoulder, and center vent. 2 button cuffs, and half lined in a very cool lining. There are a couple flaws, one is on the sleeve and the other near the shoulder. They are not very noticeable.

Chest: 20
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeve: 24.75 +1 
Length (from BOC): 29.25










       

*
Palm Beach Harris Tweed Jacket 40 - $50 shipped *

This is one of the most beautiful examples of Harris Tweed fabric I have ever seen. It is a herringbone pattern, with basically every color you can think of. Pinks, purples, greens, browns, and vivid flecks of bright red sprinkled throughout. For some reason, I've been calling this a "strawberry tweed" in my head. Jacket is very nice, 2 button and darted. Half lined, 4 button cuffs, center vent. Made in the USA.

Chest: 21 
Shoulders: 18.5 
Sleeves: 26
Length(from BOC): 31.5










     

*Vintage Anthany Allan Harris Tweed Jacket 43R - $30 shipped *

Very nice Harris Tweed in a herringbone pattern with grays, blues, and pinks. 2 button, darted front. 4 button cuffs, and center vent. Buttons are plastic. Half lined. Condition is very good, with no stains or holes.

Chest: 22.5 
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25 + 1
Length(from BOC): 30.5










       

*Vintage Oatmel Harris Tweed 46L - $25 shipped *

This is a beautiful oatmeal colored Harris Tweed jacket, from Mr. Mac in Salt Lake City, which appears to now be a store mainly for men going on Mormon missions. 2 button and darted, but with very soft shoulders. 3 button cuffs. Center vent. Excellent condition except for missing the lower front button.

Chest: 24
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeve: 28
Length (from BOC): 32.5










   









*Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer 42R - $12 shipped *

This one is a little beat up, but its a classic Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with three patch pockets. All wool. Half lined. Natural shoulder, center vent, 2 button cuffs. Needs a dry cleaning, one cuff button is missing. Some tearing in the lining under the armholes, and some undone stitching in the neck. Available for the cost of shipping.

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 25
Length (from BOC): 30










   

*J. Press Presstige Gray/Blue w/ Red Check 3/2 Sack 44 - $20 shipped*

Great suit from J. Press with all the details, 3/2 roll, fairly natural shoulders, hook vent, 3 button cuffs. Pants are flat front and cuffed. Fabric is a very nice dark blue/gray with a very subtle red overcheck. The jacket is in good condition, needs cleaning. The pants have a repair on the back, need a new zipper, and are missing one of the back pocket buttons. These things will be mostly covered by the jacket, so someone can get a nice trad suit for cheap.

Chest: 23
Shoulders: 18
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 31

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27.5 
Rise: 12


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarfs! Including solids, Blackwatch, and a NWT Pringle of Scotland!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*








1) Lovely black and white check scarf with red overcheck. All wool, Made in Scotland. One or two areas of fabric weakness, as shown, hence just in Very Good condition. A beautiful vintage piece! 11 1/2 by 53 with 1" fringe each end. $12, or offer.

  

2) Beautiful Donegal scarf. Made in Ireland. 70/30 mohair/wool. 7 1/4 by 56 with 1/4" fringe each end. Excellent condition except for the stain on the label. Asking $12.

  

3) BEAUTIFUL solid moss-green scarf in lambswool. This has a small weave fault on it, as shown in the last picture, but this was almost certainly there when new, and in case can hardly be seen. Otherwise, this is in Excellent condition! 11 7/8 by 57, with 2" fringe each end. Claimed

  

4) Lovely pale lichen green scarf. All wool, made in the USA. Measures 12 1/4 by 57, with 2 1/2" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

5) Beautiful, rich, Royal Blue scarf. Excellent condition! I believe that his was Made in Italy. 11 7/8 by 50 with 1 1/2 fringe. Asking $16.

 

6) Blackwatch scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. 11 1/2 by 53, with 2 1/2" fringe each end. Claimed

 

7) NWT Pringle of Scotland. From one of Scotland's premier mills! A beautiful scarf in new condition. 11 3/4 by 56, with 3 1/4 fringe each end. Claimed


----------



## Cardinals5

Drops




Cardinals5 said:


> 1960s Brooks Brothers black label suit in a solid charcoal worsted. Suit has all the traditional features - natural shoulers, 3/2 roll, sack front, single vent. It's fully canvassed and in excellent condition. Looks like it's been hanging in someone's closet for 50 years.
> 
> Tagged: 41L
> 
> Jacket
> Shoulders: 18 5/8"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 42"
> 
> Trousers
> Waist: 34"
> Outseam: 42.5"
> Inseam: 31" + 1.5" underneath the cuffs
> Cuffs: 1 5/8"
> Leg Opening: 17"
> 
> Price: $75>>$65 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> Southwick multi-colored tweed sport coat. Natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, sack front, full canvas, half lined. Great condition - no noticable flaws. Made in USA.
> 
> Tagged: 41L
> Shoulders: 19"
> BOC: 31.75"
> Sleeves: 25.25"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 41"
> 
> Price: $60>>50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick black-white herringbone sport coat. Natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, sack front, single vent, full canvas, half lined. Very good condition - the lining for the vent has come untacked at the top - would take a tailor about one minute to fix it. Made in USA.
> 
> No tagged size, but about a 41L
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeves: 25.25"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 41"
> 
> Price: $60>>50 shipped in CONUS or actual abroad


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bowtie and Ascots!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME

Please PM with interest and offers!*








1) Red polka dot bowtie. Vintage. Very Good/Excellent condition. *Claimed!*

2) Ascot--from the Yale Co-Op! Dark green with red neat patterning. Hand blocked and printed in England. Vintage, and so conservatively rated as being in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

3) Ascot. Made for Bloomingdale's Men's Store. A lovely paisley! Vintage, so in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Paisleys and Patterns!*

*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*​







[/CENTER

*From back of main picture:*

*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

1) Huntington paisley. This has a small blemish on it, so free with two other ties, or else $4, to cover shipping! 3 1/2".

  

2) Alan Royce of Princeton. From one of the major Princeton clothiers...now gone. Fabric woven in Italy, tie made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking $14.

 

3) Princeton University Store paisley. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Originally priced at $32.50, around 30 years ago! Asking $12.

 

4) Robert Talbott. Absolutely gorgeous! Excellent condition. 4". Asking $14.

 

5) Liberty of London for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition, except for the original owner's name on the keeper, which will be unseen when worn. A lovely double whammy of Liberty print and The English Shop--one of the great Ivy clothiers! 3 1/2". Asking just $10.

 

6) Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans. Fabric from Italy; tie made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $14.

 

7) Resilio. A really beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $12

 

8) Rooster paisley. Tie made in the USA from fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/2". Asking $12.

 

9) Aquascutum of London. A beautiful, rich, luxurious tie! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4'. Asking $14.

 

10) Wool challis by unknown maker. A lovely vintage tie in Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/4". Asking $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Patterns and emblematics!*

*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*








1) J. McLaughlin nautical tie. From the wildly expensive preppy shop in Princeton! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $12.

 

2) Liberty of London emblematic. Made in England. A wonderful pottery emblematic--release your inner Beaker Person! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $14

 

3) The English Shop of Princeton emblematic. A true trad classic! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $15.

  

4) Pheasant emblemtic by Polo--back when it was good! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". Claimed

 

5) Indian HeadDress by James Campion, the Dartmouth outfitters. Polyester, but a great tie--terrific colours and rare pattern. And no doubt very politically incorrect! Asking $18.

 

6) Foxes emblematic. All silk, woven in England. In Very Good condition. 3 5/8". Asking $15.

 

7) Robert Talbott duck. Silk woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $16.

 

8) Chaps Ralph Lauren skiing tie. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 3 7/8". Asking $10.

 

9) Grasshopper emblematic, for the Smithsonian. Silk/poly blend. Very Good/Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $10.



10) Christian Dior. Vintage heraldic emblematic, mainly interesting as it was made for the wonderful and now-defunct Ivy department store Rogers Peet. Very Good condition. 3". Asking $8.


----------



## Barnavelt

Price Decrease



Barnavelt said:


> Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, polyester, A.S. Cooper's Man's Shop of Bermuda. Great condition. Asking $11 CONUS or $18 for both this tie and the one below, if desired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nautical tie depicting a red-shirted sailor on a buoy and the well-known boating admonition, "Keep Left". 3 inches at the widest point. Made in England for English Sports Shops, Bermuda. Great condition. No material tag but feels like poly. Asking $11 CONUS or $18 for both this tie and the one above, if desired.


----------



## Barnavelt

Price Drop



Barnavelt said:


> Aran-style Fisherman's sweater
> 
> -Made in England by Peregrine / JG Glover, 100% pure new wool, Size L.
> -Very good condition, slight fuzziness of a single thread at the left cuff; should not be an issue.
> -Thick, nice color, nice variation of designs within a single sweater.
> Width: 23, Sleeves:33 from center of collar, Length: 28
> 
> -Asking $25 CONUS. Please contact me with any offers of trade!


----------



## Barnavelt

Price Drop



Barnavelt said:


> I bought this shirt a few months ago and, as much as I love seeing it in my closet, I have tried to wear it a few times and it is slightly small (I need a tall length in shirts). Attractive pheasant / grouse / quail repeating pattern on a dark blue background. Tagged Large ,100% cotton LLB made in USA. Owner's name on the tag. It's been washed and worn but is still in very good condition with no holes or odors.
> 
> Asking Sold, thank you.
> 
> Shoulder 18.5
> P2P 23.5
> Sleeve 25
> Length 31.5
> 
> 
> 
> This pair of tartan wool pants are in excellent condition. No rips or holes, small and very removable discoloration on the white inner lining that is not noticeable when pants are worn. On seam pockets, flat front, no cuffs. Tagged "Halrin" and with prior owner's name written inside (per the name, I believe these actually may be of the Gordon tartan(see measurements below).
> 
> Asking $18 shipped in the US
> 
> Waist laid flat 19.5 (+2.5 if needed)
> Outseam 40.5
> Inseam 29 (+2 if needed)
> Front rise 13
> Pant leg opening 9


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on previously posted ties!*

*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS ON EVERYTHING, AND OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

PLEASE PM WITH INTEREST AND OFFERS!*​
*GROUP 4: Regimentals*










From front of main picture:

*1) Liberty of London. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $14* ON HOLD

 

2) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $14 > 12

 

3) Gordon of New Orleans. Hand sewn. Excellent condition. 3". $12 > 10

 

4) Wonderful vintage Wallach's tie! In Very Good/Excellent condition--I never rate vintage items as excellent unless they can pass as new. From a wonderful defunct clothiers. 3" $15 > 12

 

5) Ben Silver. A beautiful tie in excellent condition, with an oustandingly high original retail! 3 3/8". $20. ON HOLD

 

6) Argyle & Sutherland regimental. A classic! Imported, as Brooks would say. Excellent condition. 4". $10 > 8

 

7) Green and Gold Country Club stripe. A lovely tie! This does have a couple of small surface spots half-way up, which will likely come out with a JAB Stain Remover, so this is either $5, or else FREE with another two ties!

 

8) Boston University tie. Made by Kent & Curwen of England, of English silk. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15. SOLD

 

9) SHIAPARELLI! Yes, this is that extreme rarity--a Shiaparelli tie, and made for Wallach's, no less! This features the Shiaparelli signature on the liner. In its day--the later part of the mid-century--this tie would have cost a small fortune. The keeper is off on one side and this has some minor discoloration from age to teh edges of the lining, hence this is Very Good condition. 3". A steal at just $18 > 15

 

10) NOS Brooks Brothers regimental. This is wonderful, and comes with its original tag, still affixed with its original pin! In excellent condition. 3 3/8". $20. ON HOLD

 

*GROUP 5: Patterns and Paisleys*








1) Hardy Amies. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10 > 8

 

2) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $14 > 12

 

3) Paul Stuart. An absolutely beautiful tie! Made in England. This has a microscopic surface fray of about 2mm at the right-hand corner of the edge of the widest part of the blade; this can only be seen when you examine the tie from about 3" away, carefully, knowing where to look. You probably wouldn't have noticed it, but it's there, and so I mention it for my peace of mind, rather than yours! 3". Very Good condition. $16 > 14

 

4) The English Shop of Princeton. A Trad Classic! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $14 > 12

 

5) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4". $12 > 10

 

6) Vintage Paul Stuart wool challis; HAND BLOCKED in England. *This is gorgeous! *Some minor discoloration to the interior white distributor label, otherwise excellent. 2 3/4". $20. SOLD

 

7) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $12 > 10

 

8) Land's End patterned tie in thick silk. This is lovely! Excellent condition. Imported. 3 5/8". $10 > 8

 

9) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Golden Paisley tie. This is beautiful, and would be simply perfect with earthtone tweeds! Absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/4". $20 > 17

 

10) Palais des Doges, Paris. Excellent condition. 3 7/8. $12 > 10

 

*GROUP 6: LUXURY TIES and Patterns*








1) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16". $18 > 15

 

2) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4". $15 > 12

 

3) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $17 > 15

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Patterned with snaffle bits? A lovely equestrian tie in excellent condition, except for a slight chalk smudge at the tip of the liner. 3 3/4". $16 > 14

 

5) Christian Dior Monsieur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15 > 12

 

6) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $18 > 15

 

7) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking just $22 > 18

 

8) Benjamin James of London. A lovely, classic tie. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12 ON HOLD

 

9) Land's End. A beautiful, autumnal tie, hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $14 > 12

 

10) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $16 > 14

 

*GROUP 7: REGIMENTALS*








1) Ben Silver. Some minor memory in know area, hence just Very Good condition. $18.SOLD

 

2) Brooks Brothers. The classic stripe! Small watermark on lining at tip, invisible when worn,. hence just very Good condition and $12. SOLD

 

3) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 5/8 $15 > 13

 

4) Ben Silver. Absolutely excellent condition. 3 1/2" Claimed

 

5) Miller White of Philadelphia. Made in England. Interior keeper tag is off on one end, otherwise excellent. 3 1/8" $12. SOLD

 

6) Ben SIlver. Very minor memory in knot area, otherwise excellent. 3 1/4" $18. SOLD

 

7) Ben Silver. Minor memory in knot area, otherwise excellent. 3 1/2" $22. SOLD

 

8) Chipp--yes, a GRAIL tie, a silk Chipp! This has no keeper, which might be missing. Made from English silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. $18. SOLD

 

9) Unknown Regimental. No keeper, but it does not appear missing. Excellent. $12. SOLD



10) Scappino, of Italy. Made for Princeton University Store; label identifying this is off one one side. Very Good/Excellent condition. Excellent condition. 3 3/4" $10 > 9

 

*GROUP 8: KNITS*








1) Pedigree. Brown knit. All wool. Excellent condition. $9 > 8

 

2) Rooster Cottonknit. Burnt orange. A lovely tie! Excellent condition. $12 > 10

 

3) Private Club. ALl wool, made in the USA. A beautiful forest green tie. $12. SOLD

 

4) Rufflerknit by Rooster. 60/40 wool/mohair. A beautiful dark red tie! Excellent condition. $13 > 11

 

5) RARE houndstooth tie by Rooster. Very Good condition. $10 > 8

 

6) Rooster striped tie. Almost certainly all wool. Very Good condition. $10 > 8

 

7) Rooster. A beautiful petrol blue tie--utterly 1960s, and skinny! Excellent condition $10 > 8

 

8) Rooster "Pips" tie. All wool, a lovely skinny brown tie form the 1960s! Excellent. $8 > 7



9) Rooster. A lovely dark mossy green; all wool, made in USA, skinny. Very Good condition. $8 > 7



10) BEAUTIFUL damson purple tie. Unknown maker; likely cotton. $9 > 8

ttp://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/Christmas2012/?action=view&current=DSC00092.jpg]







[/URL]

*GROUP 10: CLASSIC WOOL TIES!*








1) Bert Pulitzer. Wool with embroidered ducks. Small snag hole on front, hence $5 (for shipping) or FREE with two other ties! 3 1/4" SOLD

   

2) BEAUTIFUL vintage Paul Stuart in wool challis, woven in England. Missing its keeper, hence just Very Good condition. 3". $15 SOLD

 

3) Botany Ties. A beautiful vibrant vintage wool tie. Excellent condition. 2 1/2". $12 SOLD

 

4) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic! $18 > 16

 

5) Breeches plaid tie. Lambswool woven in Scotland. Excellent condition, and very soft. $12 > 10

 

6) Polo wool/silk blend. Excellent condition. A beautiful tie, dating from when Polo was doing things right. $14. SOLD

 

7) Austin Reed. A lovely basic wool tie. Excellent condition. 3" $10 SOLD

 

8) NWT Brooks Brothers houndstooth wool tie. Absolutely beautiful! $20.SOLD

  

9) GORGEOUS vintage wool challis tie. This dates from when wool challis was still HAND BLOCKED, and so is a true work of art. This does have a couple of snag holes on the back end, unseen when worn, hence just Very Good condition. This is beautiful! Asking just $16. SOLD

  

*GROUP 11: EMBLEMATICS*








*1) Chipp. Bah Humbug! Tie.* SILK. Silk Chipp humor ties have recently fetched over $245 on eBay, and should not be confused with the more common polyester versions. This one is in Good/very Good condition--rumpled from storage, but nothing a good steam wouldn't fix. $200 + is insane, frankly, so how about $15, or offer? SOLD

 

*2) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition $6 > 5

 

*3) A Heraldic Squirrel, Rampant? *Silk blend, excellent condition, and a terrific emblematic! $12 > 10, or offer.

  

*4) Harvard heraldic tie.* From the Harvard Coop, of course! Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10, or offer.

  

*5) Aztec Warrior? Givency Monsieur. *Silk blend. A great, unusual emblematic! Excellent condition. $12 > 10, or offer.

  

*6) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $12 > 10, or offer.

 

*7) ALMOST CERTAINLY a 1976 commemorative emblematic*, featuring the Liberty Bell, a Minuteman, and the 1776 flag. Polyester. The perfect gift for your Patriot! Excellent condition. Asking just $10 > 8.

 

*8) Sailboat tie. *Daddy, do you own a yacht? SIlk blend, excellent condition. Just $6 > 5!

 

*9) Bert Pulitzer; flying ducks. Wool. *Very good condition. $12 > 10, or offer.

 

*10) New Jersey Governor's Club.* Apparently issued only to current and former NJ Governors.... hence very rare! Must love corruption to wear this. Honey bee emblematic, symbolising how sweet it is to be on the public payroll in New Jersey. All silk. I have a note to myself that there's a watermark on this but I can't find it... the flaws are well hidden, which is rather apt. So, FREE with another tie, or else $5 on its own! SOLD

 

*11) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic*. A trad summer classic! Asking just $6, or offer.

 

*GROUP 12: HOLIDAY EMBLEMATICS!*








1) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

2) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $8.

 

3) Neiman Marcus; Santa with a "NM" sack! Excellent condition. Poly/silk. Rare! $8 SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*And YET MORE Regimentals--including Atkinson's Irish poplin!*










*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
1) Bespoke tie by Bert Lawrence. Excellent condition, except that the keeper is off on one corner. 3 /4". Asking $10.

 

2) Wallach's stripe. A beautiful vintage tie from one of the great tradly department stores, now long gone. Some minor age discoloration to the lining at the tips, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". Asking $10.

 

3) Robert Talbott. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $14. ON HOLD

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Minor rumpling that could easily be rectified, and slight discoloration on lining--NO discoloraton on blade at all, that's just a shadow--hence just Very Good condition, and so $10. 3 14".

 

5) Carlo Columbo. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Claimed

 

6) FANTASTIC vintage mid-century Brooks Brothers #1 stripe! In excellent condition. Woven in England. 2 3/4". Asking just $18--a steal for a tie of this sort!

 

7) Paul Stuart Irish Poplin. 50% wool, 50% silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $16.

 

8) Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie. hand made in Ireland. Beautiful! Vintage, and some age discoloration to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Asking just $16.

 

9) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, slubby textured tie, made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking just $12.

 

10) Atkinson's Irish Poplin. Made in Ireland for Bloomingdale's. A lovely vintage tie, in Very Good condition. Wool and silk. 2 3/4". Asking just $15.


----------



## Chevo

PM sent on #5.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL 36R or 38R Fawn Covert Coat with Velvet Collar. Made in the USA. OFFERS WELCOME*

A beautiful example of this classic topcoat in a rare and desirable smaller size, this lovely covert coat is a beautiful and versatile dark fawn, with a complementary darker fawn velvet collar. This would be the perfect topcoat for Spring and Fall! It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is fully lined. It features a single centre hook vent, a concealed front placket, and three button cuffs. The two front pockets are nice and deep and lined in cotton duck for durability. It has two interior pockets.

This coat shows no signs of wear; indeed, the exterior breast pocket is still basted shut. It does, however, have a very small and faint brown mark near the edge of the front edge below the buttons. This is very faint, and in any case will likely come out with dry-cleaning. Even if it doesn't, it's concealed when the coat is closed as it is on the interior flap of the front closure. Otherwise, this coat is in excellent condition!

This was Union Made in the USA.

Asking just *$125, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Hand-tagged a 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length (BOC): 42



















     ​


----------



## dkoernert

Couple of things to offer up today:
First up is a Magee Donegal tweed jacket. 2 button and unfortunately darted, but don't let that scare you away from a fantastic jacket. It is in great condition, and the photos did not do the fabric justice at all. Asking $30 CONUS Tagged a 43 it measures:
Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 24.5
Length (BOC): 30


























Next up is a J.Press 3/2 sack coat. I BELIEVE this is some sort of wool/linen or wool/silk blend. There is no fabric content tag, but the texture suggests one of the two. Single vented and fully lined, this coat is a light gray/greenish color with a subtle windowpane pattern. Asking $30 CONUS as well. It is tagged a 44 long but measures:
Pit to Pit:23.5
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeves:27
Length (BOC): 32.5


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Alden for Brooks Brothers Loafer, 10D. I'd like to trade for something similar in 9.5D*

Good afternoon, all. I have a pair of tan, calfskin loafers in 10D, which I purchased from Brooks Brothers a couple of summers ago. They're made by Alden on what I think is the Copley last (it's not the Van). I've worn them maybe fifteen times, and each time I wear them I resolve to put them up for trade on the Exchange, because I really need a 9.5D instead. Finally I'm fulfilling my resolution.

So I am hoping that there is someone out there who finds their 9.5D loafers just a bit too small, and who would like to make a simple swap. If you're interested, please send me a message.

Thank you.


----------



## a4audi08

Real nice Orvis. 2 button, fully lined and canvassed. Beautiful multi color plaid/check pattern. The jacket is more of a bluish green then the true blue that it shows on the picture. I think the flash affected the picture a bit. Fits like 42R but note measurements below. WORKING/surgical cuffs. Just a beautiful jacket all around. Nice thick wool for the fall/winter months. Comes from smoke, pet free home and free of any stains/holes/missing buttons etc.

$50 shipped CONUS. 

Chest: 45" around pit
Sleeves: 25" w/ 5" extra material
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 32" from top of neck

https://i49.tinypic.com/345mwp5.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/2le6idx.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/2evf6dg.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/2ce2auw.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING Orvis Coat!*

This is terrific! Made in the USA, this fantastic coat is perfect for Spring, Fall and Winter. Cut from heavy cotton canvas, this is fastened by clasps that are designed to be easy to use even with gloves, when it's cold. And when it isn't, they look awfully cool and rugged! The clasps are attached with leather backing, so there's no fear of tearing the heavy canvas--not that there would be anyway, as it's lovely and rugged. The corduroy collar turns up for protection, and has a functional throat latch. The pockets are generous, patch, flapped, and secured by heavy duty studs. The sleeve cuffs have suede leather trim to protect them. The front has a concealed storm placket.

This coat has a detachable tartan lining which is plastic backed for water resistance. It snaps in rather than zips--a far more dependable approach to take!

This coat is simply awesome, and clearly dates from the time when Orvis were making some very serious outdoor gear.

Apart from some minor scuffing to the edges of the leather trim to the cuffs, this coat is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $95, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a Medium, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (measured like a shirt: c. 37
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeves
Length (BOC): 38 1/4


----------



## ArtVandalay

A couple of ties to pass along...

1) Pintail "Fore" Emblematic. Polyester, 3 1/4" 
2) Brooks Brothers blue/white repp, silk, 3 3/4"


$16 each


----------



## straw sandals

Last drop before eBay: $55 shipped!



straw sandals said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I splurged on a camel overcoat, so this needs to go. It's a vintage 3/4 length J Press wool overcoat, with nice leather buttons and a plush faux fur lining - even in the arms. Marked 38, it fits pretty true to size. Overall, it's in very good condition. It could use a dry cleaning (it hasn't received much wear in my closet), and there is very moderate wear to the cuffs and jacket edges. Not really noticeable except when looking very, very closely.
> 
> Here are the measurements:
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> Shoulder to cuff: 25"
> Chest: 22"
> Length BOC: 35"
> 
> I know that overcoats don't get much love in this forum, but this is a lovely example. It's *really* heavy, so shipping will probably set me back $15 or $20 bucks. As such, I'm asking $75. Offers are welcome!


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> A couple of ties to pass along...
> 
> 1) Pintail "Fore" Emblematic. Polyester, 3 1/4"
> 2) Brooks Brothers blue/white repp, silk, 3 3/4"
> 
> 
> $16 each


The BB is claimed.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Adding a slew of very nice jackets, one at a time.
*
These two are not sacks. Both are Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. with three button fronts, double vents and hacking pockets. They are identical in size and construction, only the colors change. Approximate measurements for both coats are: chest 22.5", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 18.75", length 30.25". Asking $45 each with shipping east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west. Please identify which you are referring to (if not both) as Harris Tweed Blues (top pic) or Harris Tweed Browns (bottom pic). BTW, I have the blue one ,ade up as an overcoat as well. Its from the same closet so measurements would be proportional.










 










 










Brooks Brothers "346" in a beautiful canvassed herringbone tweed with very soft shoulders. Tagged a 42 L it also features hook vent and two patch pockets. Approximate measurements are: chest 41.5", sleeves 25.5" +1", shoulders17.75", length 31.5". Asking $45 east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.










 

Fantastic Brookstweed Donegal with an overall salt and pepper effect with flecks of color throughout. There is no tagged size, but the approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 19.5", length 32". Asking $45 shipped east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.










 

Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2, black/grey herringbone sack. Two patch pockets, canvassed, welted seams and hook vent. Tagged a 43 R, the approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 30". Asking $45 east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.









 

Brooks Brothers hopsack 3/2 sack blazer. Three patch pockets. No tagged size, but measures approximately: chest 21.5", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 18", length 30". Very nice used condition. GONE 












*PRICE CUTS*

Viyella yellow and brown. Size L. "As New". Asking $30 *>>$22.50 *CONUS








[/URL]
Viyella green, burgundy, yellow. Size M. Excellent condition. GONE








[/URL]
Lands End Hyde Park Oxford blue, white stripe. Size 16/34.Excellent condition. Slight discoloring at the collar, but nothing a little Oxyclean won't solve. Asking $17.50 *>>$15 *CONUS








[/URL]
Brooks Brothers white OCBD. Supima cotton, unlined collar and USA made. Excellent used condition. Size 16/35. Asking $27.50 *>>$22.50 *CONUS








[/URL]
Lands End 100% cotton blue oxford. NWT in size 15/32-33. Asking $15 *>>$12 *shipped CONUS








[/URL]
*...and this little gem!*
ELJO's blue/white striped summer suit. There is no content tag, but it feels like cotton or a cotton/linen blend. It could even be all linen. Its two button and darted, so not strictly trad, but its real close. Excellent condition. No tagged size but it measures to about a 36-37 R. Please use these measurements to be sure. Asking $65 *>>$50 *CONUS
Chest 20" pit to pit
Sleeves 23" +1.5"
Shoulders 17.5"
Length 30" boc
Waist 17.75"
Inseam 29" +2.5"


----------



## conductor

Both pairs of Bill's from the previous page (or so) are now claimed.

Thanks


----------



## salgy

Some trad items & some not so trad (but figured I would start here in case someone was interested) all pricing includes shipping CONUS - I have issues with posting pictures, if you need more, PM me please

first, 5 brand new, never been worn NATO straps from Central Watch - asking $25 for the lot

Navy/white 5 stripe 
red/white/grey 7 stripe
red/black 5 stripe
navy/grey 5 stripe
khaki/navy 3 stripe

next a pair of white bucks saddle oxfords... Made by Nunn Bush (vintage) and marked a 9.5d, lots of life left in the soles $30


Pictures to follow for the following...

Allen Edmonds 5th street boots in black size 9.5D... These were a purchase from the shoe bank last fall... I have worn them 4-5 times, show very light signs of wear... I have decided no matter how much I will them to fit, they rub my ankle bone in the most uncomfortable way... Minor issue: the last time I put them on, the stitch that holds the tongue up, popped, but a competent cobbler can easily fix it... They were $225 new, and firsts are selling now for $257, so lets say $150... 


Next, Allen Edmonds patriots in 9.5E... Another shoe bank purchase, these are the burgundy version with the combination sole... These show very light signs of wear... They are too big for me and I have another pair on the way (that might end up here if they don't fit!)... Lets say $125 for these

Lastly, a pair of Ferragamo loafers... Uppers are in great condition, soles will need to be addressed at some point... Sized an 11b, in European sizing... 100% un-trad, but for $35, someone can have them


----------



## salgy

Picture of 5th streets


Patriots:


----------



## salgy

Ferragamos in case anyone's interested


----------



## leisureclass

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/63836131.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dg1p.jpg/

Deansgate for Princeton University Shop 3/2 (Hop)Sack Navy Blazer

You know this jacket, 3/2 roll, unstructed shoulders, brass buttons w/ 2 on the cuffs, patch lower pockets, hook vent.

Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 20"
Sleeves: 24.25"
BOC: 29.5"

Comes in around a 38
There is minor wear to the red lining in the armpit closest to the label (shown in 1st photo), very minor, does not effect outside in the slightest.
Asking $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## TheTVofP

*Shirts*

Picked up a few shirts over the weekend. Asking $20 each including shipping to the CONUS. Will offer discounts on multiples. Please PM me with any interest.
*
FR Tripler & Co
*Labeled "Retford 60's Singles" and made in the USA. Very light cotton, flap pocket, great coloring in the plaid. Reverse side of size tag has Kenneth Gordon logo. Looks like someone did some home repair on one of the collar buttons, but you can't tell while wearing it. Size Large, chest 24 sleeve 33

] ]

Brooks Bros. OCBD 15.5 2/3
I normally stay away from newer 346 but this shirt is like new. Chest measures 23
] ]

Brooks Bros. Plaid Flannel Sport Shirt.
Tagged a Medium, the chest measures 23 and the sleeve is 32. Great coloring and very soft cotton. Excellent condition, black marker on the tag.

] ]


----------



## Teachtom

Hello, First time poster. Looks like a great forum to begin my quest to find inexpensive suit for upcoming daughter's wedding. I'll be upfront and ask to please forgive me if I am not following proper forum protocol. I have a limited knowlege about suits, but I do have an idea of what I looking to buy. I'm older (60+) searching for dark charcoal or black recent Hickey Freeman with a 120s to 130s fabric, in size 50 R. I tried on a HK at Norstroms and the size 50 gave me the best fit in the shoulders. The sleeve length needs to be 25.5 to 26 inch and the coat length 33 to 33.5 in. So this leads to the question about where the suit coat length needs to be? Middle of butt or below? The pants need to be 44 in waist and 32 inch in length, with cuffs. I would consider either pleated or not on the pants. Any good quality brand would be considered as long as it will have the same type of fit as the HK. I will try to provide any info I am missing and I have a month to look. Thanks in advance for your help and guidance. Tom


----------



## Jovan

Middle of butt would look like a '60s mod culture thing (or just one of the awful trends from today). With your build, it should just cover the buttocks.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Agree with Jovan, and would recommend that you stick with solid charcoal (or navy) over black as it is far more traditional and versatile. Good luck and congrats on the wedding.


----------



## drlivingston

Sounds like a 50L would be better for length.


----------



## leisureclass

Blue Blazer is gone, New Stuff:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/68654460.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/cs2kw.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/cs1oy.jpg/

Harvard Crimson Shop 2 button Sack in Herringbone Tweed
Darker shade of khaki herringbone with hints of brown and blue, throat latch, leather football buttons, unpadded shoulders
Chest: 22" Shoulders:18" Sleeve: 25" Back of Coat: 30.5"
Comes in at a 40R or 42R, but check the measurements
Asking $45 Shipped CONUS

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/bb3c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/bb4aa.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/bb5j.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Shetland Crewneck
Made in the United Kingdom
Maroon and shades of grey, interlocking X's that make a herringbone type pattern
Excellent condition, only flaw being that the Shetland Wool label has loosened threads
Shoulders: 18.5" Chest: 24" Back Length: 27" Sleeves (like a shirt): 34"
Tagged a 46
Asking $35 Shipped CONUS


----------



## Teachtom

Thanks, I'll be looking for a 50L


----------



## Jovan

All these are still available. Make me offers!



Jovan said:


> All prices include shipping in the continental United States. I will ship outside the country for however much more it costs to do so. Accept Paypal personal payment. Please contact me via PM for any questions or to claim an item. Happy New Year!
> 
> EDIT: Added thumbnails to reduce thread clutter, click for bigger.
> 
> *"Brooks Brothers Makers" Light Blue Button-Down Shirt, 15.5-33.5*
> 
> I'd estimate this is from the '80s based on the tag. End-on-End fabric. Though marked a 16-35, it is now more of a 15.5-33.5 due to shrinkage over time. This is definitely the Traditional Fit before it was called that. The collar is a bit shorter than the norm for Brooks Brothers at 3", but there's still a decent amount of roll to it and no fusing. Though the cuffs have a bit of fraying, this is still a serviceable shirt with lots of life left to it.
> 
> $15 including shipping.
> 
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 33.5"
> Chest: 50"
> Waist: 47"
> Back Length: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Sears Keywate" Teal Sport Coat, approx. 44R*
> 
> Definitely from the '60s, going by the the styling. Very _Mad Men_. Has no darts and a straight fitting sack cut. However, it has a two button front and double vented back. Natural shoulders. Rounded, narrow lapels. This is nearly deadstock -- the fabric is in great condition, there's no signs of wear, and the lower pockets are still basted shut. Fabric is a tropical worsted, perfect for those in hotter climes or just as a stylish summer sport coat everywhere else.
> 
> $40 including shipping or best offer.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 46"
> Back Length: 30.75"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Sportsman by Richmond Bros." Gun Check Sport Coat, approx. 42L*
> 
> Sadly I must part with this great tweed sport coat, as I believe the measurements were slightly off when I bought it (no disrespect to the gentleman who listed it). I could have it taken in, sure, but why not let someone else who will fit it straight out of the box have this gem?
> 
> Yet another example of a two button sack with double vents from the '60s. Natural shoulders. Narrow lapels with a small notch. This is in great condition. No visible signs of wear and the fabric looks almost pristine in person... well, as pristine as tweed can be at any rate.
> 
> $40 including shipping or best offer.
> 
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 43"
> Back Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 26"


----------



## ATL

Recent-ish J. Press 3-2 wool navy blazer. Center hook vent. Fully lined.

Needs a bit of restitching at the bottom of the lining, and you could probably clean up the stitching job on some replacement sleeve buttons if you were so inclined. It's also in need of a cleaning.

p2p: 21.5
sleeve: 25.5
shoulder: 18.75
length: 32

$75 shipped or offer.

Or trade for a similar navy blazer. The one above is more of a three-season weight; I'd be looking for something for year-round use, or whatever you have. Measurements in my signature.


----------



## joe98

*LL Bean 8in Duck Boots size 8M*

Barely worn 8 in duck boots size 8M. The size down rule didn't apply to me. I wear a 9.5 and I can't even slip these on. Asking $100 shipped OBO.


----------



## Jovan

... then why not exchange them for a size that fits?


----------



## adoucett

Jovan said:


> ... then why not exchange them for a size that fits?


Agreed, L.L. Bean has a _very_ good return policy. It's also worth mentioning that $99 happens to be the full retail price for these assuming they are the un-insulated version.


----------



## Jovan

Yeah, I just... I'm confused as to why one would try to pawn off slightly used boots to us for the full retail price without trying to resolve the issue with them first.


----------



## joe98

They were purchased on a similar forum, not from LL Bean. LL Bean also has no boots in this size available at the moment so paying the same price for a nearly identical shoe is hardly "Pawning off" also the letters OBO were included after the price incase you had missed that


----------



## Jovan

It seemed like you had bought them from Bean following their size down rule. No need to get snippy.


----------



## joe98

Had they had my size in stock I would have and now it seems it would have been easier to wait for the backorder than to go through this hassle. But like i said "OBO" I just need to recoup close to the cost so I can in turn by some that fit


----------



## wzjradam

Not much of a thrift sale, but I have a ton of trad shoes for sale: https://www.styleforum.net/t/331833/aldens-nettletons-cordovan-suede


----------



## TheTVofP

*Brooks Bros Sack Jackets*

Asking $40 for each jacket, shipped to the CONUS.

*1) Brooks Bros. Navy 3/2 Sack, tagged 42 short
*Classic 3-button Navy Blazer from Brooks Bros. with two front patch pockets, nice 3/2 roll, very natural shoulder, half-lined, and a single vent. The jacket has no flaws but could benefit from a cleaning. Measures 21.5" chest, 23.5" sleeve, 18.5" shoulder, and 29" BoC









 
 
*
2) Brooks Bros. 'Makers' Tweed 3/2 Sack, tagged 41 reg
*Great looking glen plaid pattern tweed in a light tan base color with light blue, purple, and rust colors woven in. Has two front patch pockets, 3/2 roll, soft shoulder, half-lined, and has a single vent. The jacket appears to be in great condition and feels fully canvassed. Measures 21.5" chest, 24.5" sleeve, 18.5" shoulder, and 30" BoC.


----------



## firedancer

joe98 said:


> They were purchased on a similar forum, not from LL Bean. LL Bean also has no boots in this size available at the moment so paying the same price for a nearly identical shoe is hardly "Pawning off" also the letters OBO were included after the price incase you had missed that


If you want to get snarky about it why don't you throw those up on the sales forum. As close to full retail is hardly "thrift" prices.

Listen, anyone of us could watch eBay for a week and get the, much better and american made, Maine hunting shoe for sub $75. So lose the attitude and go to eBay with that....
Just my .02.$ of course.


----------



## adoucett

You needn't have bought them directly from Bean to exchange I'm pretty sure. Say you got them as a gift. This is the return form that you would need to send them back and buy anything you want from Bean with the credit. In general this particular board is for picking up (used) things far below their retail value (that were purchased for even less than that), not items priced $1 more than retail. That's probably why there was some hostility but I hope it works out for you in the end. Wearing my duck mocs from them right now and they are superb, once I got the sizing right that is.


----------



## HalfLegend

Quick feelers, but does anyone have any lambswool sweaters that they'd be willing to part for under $20 each? I tried ebay and didn't find anything that would fit, I'm a husky medium or a slimmer Large. In specific looking for a navy blue cableknit for a family photo shoot(worse comes to worst I'll go to Macys last minute and buy something, but I'd prefer something that will last) but any lambswool sweaters would still be great!

Thanks guys! Hope your new years have been off to a good start. Stay warm!


----------



## TweedyDon

*tonylumpkin's tweeds at the head of the last page are just gorgeous--and at a great price, from a very, very pleasant chap! Someone should grab them.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

43R Brooks Brothers Brookstweed sack

Charcoal herringbone, 3/2 roll, fully lined, single vent. No issues.
19" across the shoulders, 22 3/4" pit to pit, 24.5" sleeves +1.5", and 30.5 BOC

Asking $50 shipped priority CONUS

Pendleton tartan wool tie
3 1/8" by 55"

Asking $16


----------



## conductor

Polo long toggle coat. USA made of imported fabric. 85/15 wool/poly blend, re-enforced toggles, two outer patch pockets, double-button throat latch, snap adjustable hood. Like new condition. It's tagged a large, but it seems to be closer to an extra large so please see measurements. I'm asking $60 shipped.

I tired to measure this like a big suit jacket.

P to P - 29"
Sleeve from shoulder - 23.5"
Sleeve from middle of where the collar would be (if it had one) - like a dress shirt 37"
Shoulder 23.5"
Length from bottom of the hood (where the collar would be!) 48.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD GRAILS--TWEED SUITS!*

*A Tweed 3/2 sack Suit, custom made by Brigg's of Providence, RI; A Three Piece Tweed.*
*
Tweed suits are rare, and highly sought-after (one three piece from a mediocre maker famously went for over $1000 on eBay last year), and so to have two available at a time in desirable sizes is a rarity indeed!*

_And these are beauties!_

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*!​
*1) Custom Made 3/2 Tweed Sack Suit by Brigg's of Providence, RI.*

Brigg's of Providence is now long gone, having been replaced by Marc Allen, which is a more fashionable version of the old store. They still offer custom tailoring, though, and specialise in Loro Piana cashmeres and Barberis woolens which you'll select from one of their signature orange club chairs, so all is not lost!

This suit is a beauty! A perfectly cut 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderful lapel roll, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut from a mid-weight tweed, with a terrific colourway that my pictures don't do justice to at all--a wonderful complex basketweave with an overcheck of blueish-slate grey and fading bracken brown. This cloth is mid-weight, making this a wonderfully versatile, three season tweed. The jacket has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

The trousers are also beautifully cut, and are, of course, flat front, with a ticket pocket concealed flat against the waistband. They are cuffed.

This suit was built in 1982--although it might have been made yesterday. It's in excellent condition, but with two small flaws: There is a small tension tear at the corner of one of the back pockets of the trousers. Given its location, this would be a very easy fix for your local tailor, but it does need attention if the trousers are to be worn. And there are some minor pen marks on the lining by one of the interior pockets, as shown.

A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$95, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*2) THREE PIECE SUIT in Tweedy Glen Plaid*!

Another beauty!

This is a lovely three piece in a wonderful tweedy brown glen plaid with a subtle turquoise overcheck and the occasional fleck of cream. It was made for Wallach's, the now-defunct tradly retailer. It's a contemporary two-button cut, with three sleeve buttons, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. The vest has functional pockets, and the trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This suit was Union Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17 1/8
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3)

Vest length: 25 1/2
Width: 17


----------



## tonylumpkin

TweedyDon said:


> *tonylumpkin's tweeds at the head of the last page are just gorgeous--and at a great price, from a very, very pleasant chap! Someone should grab them.*


Thank you, James!

They have now been purchased, along with the "346" and the "Makers".


----------



## wacolo

*Drops*

$28--->$23--->$20 Peter Millar 100% XL Cashmere Vest Not brand new, but clean and in great shape!

Chest 23
Shoulder 19
Length 28

$30---->$25--->$22--->$19 Gitman Bros Dress shirt for Oak Hall 16.5/34 Spread Collar, plain cuffs and in great shape. The base is a faint purple with a check of green, orange, gold, pink, blue etc.

$35---->$30--->$27 Bills Khakis M1P Houndstooth Windowpane Trousers 34/29 They need a proper press, but that is about it. Pleated with a plain bottom. 2" is turned under the hem for lengthening or maybe the addition of a hem.

$45--->$40----$35---$30---$27 42R Corbin Sportcoat Made in USA A black and white glen plaid with a Blue and Brown windowpane. No holes or stains. Close to a three season weight, but perhaps leans just a bit heavier. Good shoulders and fully lined. Single Vented. My size is an estimate based on these measurements......
Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Shoulders seam to seam 19
Sleeve 25.25



$35---->$30--->$23 BB Dog Critter Pants 34 x 32 85/15 Cotton Poly Corduroy. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottom.

$55---->$50--->$40 LL Bean Hunting Pants 36 x 29 NWT Super heavy duty wool on these. Charcoal with a red and green windowpanes. Brand new with no issues.

$45--->$38---->$34 Lands' End Harris Tweed 40R I bought this for myself as a salesmans sample. 2 Buttons and a center vent. The Lands End tag has been removed but you can still make out where it was. I wore it 5 or 6 times. It was probably made by Hardwick. Tagged as a 40R, but please check the measurements......
Chest 21.5
Shoulders 18.75
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30.5

$55--->$50 Hickey Freeman 3 Button Navy Blazer 42R This is a very recent model. Extremely clean with no holes or stains. Three buttons and a single vent. Tagged as a 42R, but please make note of these measurements.....
Chest 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 25 +1.5

$35--->$30 Bill Blass Camelhair Sportcoat 42R I really wish this one fit me. This one I believe was made by PBM out of Philadelphia. The fabric is a very understated plaid in soft camel hair. The shoulders are not completely natural, but are very nice. Two buttons and a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 23.5 +1.5

$110--->$100 Alden 811 9.5D What you see is what you get. The uppers are in great shape. Just a bit of wear to the heels. Very little to the soles.

$55--->$50 Hickey Freeman Sack 42R The fabric is not tagged, but I am guessing it is Wool with a bit of silk. A very smooth hand to the fabric, with a slub here and there. The coat is a 3 button sack with a center vent. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 42R but measures out generously so please take note of the measurements.....

Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 24.75 +1"


----------



## patelsd

*J. Press 3/2 Glenplaid Blazer - no tagged size but roughly 38-39, please see exact measurements included below. Great condition, single vent, 1/4 lined, fabric detail picture included. Looking for $55 shipped.*

Pit to pit: 20 1/2"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 17 1/2"
Length: 30"


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Some Drops...

Lands End Made in the USA Herringbone Tweed
Center Vent, 2button, darted
22" across the chest, 19.25" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $20 shipped or offer

tag:

Old stuff and drops:

Sack Jacket from Peter's of Chagrin Falls
I think this is a very old exchange pickup of mine, I never got around to getting it taken in and it was always too short.
I estimate it'd be good for someone who's more of a 38 or 40 R, as I usually need close to an long.
From Peter's of Chagrin Falls (home to America's greatest living recluse cartoonist).
3/2 sack center vent, made in the USA of some very soft material
The one drawback is that there is some pretty ad, wispy piling, but it's nothing that some time with a steady hand and a razor couldn't fix, because of this asking $15 shipped or offer
20.5" across the chest, 17.5" shoulders, 24.5" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back


here's what I mean by the piling:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6
Madras Tie $8 shipped

Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
No idea on the size of this, so I'll just post the measurements
good condition, save for a scuff or something on the left shoulder about 4" from the lapel hole
seems to be a heavy cavalry twill type fabric
24.5" across the chest, 26.25" sleeves, 47" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $60 shipped or offer

scuff:


----------



## conductor

Consolidation and Drops!

A gorgeous Brooks Brothers tuxedo with the old union label, which I _believe plants it in the 60's__. This has a lot of great features - first, it is sack cut in a beautiful wool with satin (or silk) lapel. Fully lined, with a two button sleeve. Very elegant and very good fully canvased construction. __There is a small hole in the lining (pictured), and some slight wear on the tips of the sleeve (pictured). Brace buttons, flat front pants. Seems to be right around a 42L, but see measurements.
I'm asking $60 shipped. Now asking $50 shipped conus__

Jacket:

P to P 22.5"
Sleeve 25.5" + 2.5"
Shoulder 19"
Length 31.5"

Pants:

Waist 19 3/4"
Rise 13.5"
Length 31" + 3" (not cuffed)











__
Craigmill Shetland 100% wool tie. Made is Scotland. 3.5" wide, 54.5" long, $25 shipped - dropped to __$18 - Now to $15_











Atlas in suede. Size 7. This is a French brand that I picked up. I've not been able to find hardly any information on this brand, save a few ads on ebay from the 50's in French. I believe they have been re-heeled, and they're equipped with metal toe-taps. These things are heavy and solid. They have a small tear in the bottom corner of the tongue where the tongue meets the vamp. I put in a few stitches at the tear and it is barley visible (if at all) when being worn. One of my co-workers tried them on and wore them around and they looked great. He's a seven and they fit him well. I'm in these ten bucks. They're heavy, so they'll cost a bit to ship. They have a little (hidden) defect. So how about $25 - now $20! shipped conus? I think you'll really like them, which is why they're on here!











Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to Black Stewart, but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know.

Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined.

Waist 20"
Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"
Leg opening 9 7/8"
Rise 12.5"

$30 shipped conus. dropped to $25


----------



## thriftydood

Wow, I so wish this were my size.



conductor said:


> Polo long toggle coat. USA made of imported fabric. 85/15 wool/poly blend, re-enforced toggles, two outer patch pockets, double-button throat latch, snap adjustable hood. Like new condition. It's tagged a large, but it seems to be closer to an extra large so please see measurements. I'm asking $60 shipped.
> 
> I tired to measure this like a big suit jacket.
> 
> P to P - 29"
> Sleeve from shoulder - 23.5"
> Sleeve from middle of where the collar would be (if it had one) - like a dress shirt 37"
> Shoulder 23.5"
> Length from bottom of the hood (where the collar would be!) 48.5"
> 
> [PICTURES]


----------



## drlivingston

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> From Peter's of Chagrin Falls (home to America's greatest living recluse cartoonist).


I still love to read Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drlivingston said:


> I still love to read Calvin and Hobbes.


I know! 
One of these days I'll spring for that nice leather bound, "complete collection", but for now I still love opening my worn old books whose arrival from the Scholastic Book Club I'd eagerly await.


----------



## TheTVofP

The Brooks Bros. jackets from the previous page have both been sold.


----------



## roman totale XVII

I'm a big fan too and nowadays I find myself living just 10 mins away from Chagrin Falls. The last time I was in town I noticed that Peter's was unfortunately closed for repairs following a fire. Hopefully it has reopened, I must go and see. I've bought a few things from there. Not cheap, but always seems a bargin after visiting Cuffs around the corner. Which has some beautiful stuff, but at Paul Stuart/ Ben Silver type prices.


----------



## AMProfessor

*Offer for folks looking for new Brooks Brothers OCBD's.*

Some of you know me from my occasional sales on here of new Brooks Brothers merchandise, mostly ties and shirts. About six months ago I tried an experiment that flopped, but I'm willing to give it a shot again. If you are interested in purchasing a NEW Brooks Brothers OCBD for the price of $45 per shirt, send me (through PM) your size, shirt fit (trad, regular, slim, extra slim), and the colors and quantities you would be interested in, and I will see if I can find anything in your size. This is potentially good for those of you who have somewhat unusual sizes. So your PM to me might be something like:

_Interested in 17.5/35 regular fits in white, blue, and blue or red university stripe._

Two things to keep in mind: first, only send me a PM if you are certain you will buy this shirt (for $45) if I find it. Last thing I need is to be stuck with a 20.5/32 shirt I can't sell. Second, chances are I won't find anything. Where I'm going (the BB clearance center) is completely hit or miss, but sometimes they're fully stocked and I can find staple items in unusual sizes. I'm only extending this offer for OCBDs because that's a pretty standardized shirt-- you know what you are getting. I don't want to risk picking up other style shirts in your size b/c you might not like the colors, etc.


----------



## adoucett

Could you expand this opportunity to things like bow ties? If you can get them cheap enough I'm sure you would have an OK time selling them here. 

Also quick clarification, is that $45 including or not including shipping. 

A very generous offer though, and thanks!


----------



## jkidd41011

*Ties & Misc Stuff*

All prices include shipping (CONUS)

*Ties*


























1. Vintage Ben Silver: 3" x 58"; like new condition......$25.00
2. Vintage Dooney & Bourke: 3" x 57"; vg condition, made in England......$20.00
3. Vintage Robert Talbott linen for The Greenbrier: 3.5" x 60", vg condition....$15.00
4. LL Bean Whitetail Deer (Catalog Cover Fall 1947) 2.75" x 57, vg condition....$12.00-Pending

Pendleton Braces...$25.00=Pending



















































Orvis Tagged Sz Large.....$20.00
Barbour Tagged Sz Medium....$25.00


----------



## AMProfessor

adoucett said:


> Could you expand this opportunity to things like bow ties? If you can get them cheap enough I'm sure you would have an OK time selling them here.
> 
> Also quick clarification, is that $45 including or not including shipping.
> 
> A very generous offer though, and thanks!


Shipping included.

And I have never seen bow ties there, but yes if I see some I would definitely pick them up.


----------



## Himself

HalfLegend said:


> Quick feelers, but does anyone have any lambswool sweaters that they'd be willing to part for under $20 each? I tried ebay and didn't find anything that would fit, I'm a husky medium or a slimmer Large. In specific looking for a navy blue cableknit for a family photo shoot(worse comes to worst I'll go to Macys last minute and buy something, but I'd prefer something that will last) but any lambswool sweaters would still be great!
> 
> Thanks guys! Hope your new years have been off to a good start. Stay warm!


I saw Lands End cable knits at Sears for like forty bucks. I was tempted... I want something nicer too but these should hold up fine.


----------



## HalfLegend

Himself said:


> I saw Lands End cable knits at Sears for like forty bucks. I was tempted... I want something nicer too but these should hold up fine.


Ooh $40, I may wait and see if Sears has some sale or something, see if I can grab them for cheaper. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## dexconstruct

*J. Crew Navy Blue Herringbone Blazer size L - $30 shipped *

This is an odd beast from J. Crew. This is a 3/2 sack jacket with 3 patch pockets, in a navy blue herringbone pattern. The fabric is a blend of 85% wool/10% alpaca/5% nylon. The jacket has dark buttons, but it doesn't look like an orphaned suit jacket to me, and its also alpha sized. The shoulders are padded, and the back is unvented. Weird mix of trad and not to so trad details, but its a cool jacket nonetheless. Made in the USA. Tagged size LARGE.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Shoulder seam to seam): 20
Sleeve (from shoulder seam): 24.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30










   

*Vintage Enro Blue Pinpoint OCBD 15.5/33 - $25 shipped*

This is an awesome old pinpoint OCBD from Enro for Wisconsin clothier Art Imigs. Its got a 3 inch button-down collar, front pocket, and center back pleat. It was union made in the USA, before 1995 based on the union stamp on the front of the shirt. 100% cotton. A well-made classic OCBD from a time when many more companies made quality shirts in America. Condition is excellent for vintage, no stains or holes. Almost no collar wear.

Neck: 15.5
Chest: 22.5
Sleeves: 33.5
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31










       

*Vintage Sero Ecru Pinpoint OCBD 15.5/33 - $25 shipped *

Another great old OCBD from Art Imigs. 3 inch button-down collar, front pocket, center back pleat. Made in the USA. 60/40 cotton/poly blend. Condition is very good for vintage, some collar wear.

Neck: 15.5
Chest: 22.5
Sleeves: 33.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










    

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Ten-Pleat Formal Shirt 16/32 - $25 shipped *

Bread and butter formalwear from Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA, features a ten-pleat front, french cuffs, mother of pearl buttons. Requires studs. Excellent condition.

Neck: 16
Chest: 25
Sleeves: 32
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32


----------



## dexconstruct

*DROPS! *

*Vintage 60s Charcoal Herringbone Tweed Sack Jacket 38 - $22 shipped*

This is an awesome charcoal gray herringbone sack jacket. It has a 3 button (rolled to 2.5) front, slim 60s lapels, very soft shoulder, and center vent. 2 button cuffs, and half lined in a very cool lining. There are a couple flaws, one is on the sleeve and the other near the shoulder. They are not very noticeable.

Chest: 20
Shoulders: 17.25
Sleeve: 24.75 +1 
Length (from BOC): 29.25










       

*
Palm Beach Harris Tweed Jacket 40 - $35 shipped *

This is one of the most beautiful examples of Harris Tweed fabric I have ever seen. It is a herringbone pattern, with basically every color you can think of. Pinks, purples, greens, browns, and vivid flecks of bright red sprinkled throughout. For some reason, I've been calling this a "strawberry tweed" in my head. Jacket is very nice, 2 button and darted. Half lined, 4 button cuffs, center vent. Made in the USA.

Chest: 21 
Shoulders: 18.5 
Sleeves: 26
Length(from BOC): 31.5










     

*Vintage Anthany Allan Harris Tweed Jacket 43R - SOLD*

Very nice Harris Tweed in a herringbone pattern with grays, blues, and pinks. 2 button, darted front. 4 button cuffs, and center vent. Buttons are plastic. Half lined. Condition is very good, with no stains or holes.

Chest: 22.5 
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25 + 1
Length(from BOC): 30.5










       

*Vintage Oatmel Harris Tweed 46L - $18 shipped *

This is a beautiful oatmeal colored Harris Tweed jacket, from Mr. Mac in Salt Lake City, which appears to now be a store mainly for men going on Mormon missions. 2 button and darted, but with very soft shoulders. 3 button cuffs. Center vent. Excellent condition except for missing the lower front button.

Chest: 24
Shoulders: 19.5
Sleeve: 28
Length (from BOC): 32.5










   









*Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer 42R - SOLD *

This one is a little beat up, but its a classic Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with three patch pockets. All wool. Half lined. Natural shoulder, center vent, 2 button cuffs. Needs a dry cleaning, one cuff button is missing. Some tearing in the lining under the armholes, and some undone stitching in the neck. Available for the cost of shipping.

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 25
Length (from BOC): 30










   

*J. Press Presstige Gray/Blue w/ Red Check 3/2 Sack 44 - $15 shipped*

Great suit from J. Press with all the details, 3/2 roll, fairly natural shoulders, hook vent, 3 button cuffs. Pants are flat front and cuffed. Fabric is a very nice dark blue/gray with a very subtle red overcheck. The jacket is in good condition, needs cleaning. The pants have a repair on the back, need a new zipper, and are missing one of the back pocket buttons. These things will be mostly covered by the jacket, so someone can get a nice trad suit for cheap.

Chest: 23
Shoulders: 18
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5 
Length (from BOC): 31

Waist: 18.5 
Inseam: 27.5 
Rise: 12


----------



## DoghouseReilly

dexconstruct said:


>


Put some shoes on!


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

1. $SOLD On the left is a cotton corduroy scarf from Jack Spade. Black and light blue. Made in England. Again in good shape but I have worn it a few times. 6"x57"
2. $25---$20 On the right is from J. Crew. Lambswool made in Scotland. Labelled as a Chester Tartan. Gray, Black and White. Good condition. 9.5"x70"

3. $35--->$30 I decided not to keep this, though it is quite cool. NWT from the Gap. Made in Italy. 100% Wool in a patch pattern. It is BIG too. 14.5"x68"

4. $25--->$20 Made in Scotland for . Royal Blue with a green windowpane. Good condition. 54x11
​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on all ties, scarves, and ascots!*


*DROPS ON ALL TIES! SCARVES! BOWTIES! ASCOTS!*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS!*

*ALSO AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME--ESPECIALLY ON TWO OR MORE ITEMS!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*GROUP A: Scarves!*








1) Lovely black and white check scarf with red overcheck. All wool, Made in Scotland. One or two areas of fabric weakness, as shown, hence just in Very Good condition. A beautiful vintage piece! 11 1/2 by 53 with 1" fringe each end. $10, or offer.

  

4) Lovely pale lichen green scarf. All wool, made in the USA. Measures 12 1/4 by 57, with 2 1/2" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

5) Beautiful, rich, Royal Blue scarf. Excellent condition! I believe that his was Made in Italy. 11 7/8 by 50 with 1 1/2 fringe. Asking $12

 

*GROUP B: Bowtie and Ascots!*

3) Ascot. Made for Bloomingdale's Men's Store. A lovely paisley! Vintage, so in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

TIES

*GROUP 1: Paisleys and Patterns*








[/CENTER

*From back of main picture:*

*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

1) Huntington paisley. This has a small blemish on it, so free with two other ties, or else $4, to cover shipping! 3 1/2".

  

2) Alan Royce of Princeton. From one of the major Princeton clothiers...now gone. Fabric woven in Italy, tie made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking $10.

 

3) Princeton University Store paisley. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Originally priced at $32.50, around 30 years ago! Asking $10.

 

4) Robert Talbott. Absolutely gorgeous! Excellent condition. 4". Asking $10.

 

5) Liberty of London for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition, except for the original owner's name on the keeper, which will be unseen when worn. A lovely double whammy of Liberty print and The English Shop--one of the great Ivy clothiers! 3 1/2". Asking just $8.

 

6) Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans. Fabric from Italy; tie made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $10.

 

7) Resilio. A really beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $10

 

8) Rooster paisley. Tie made in the USA from fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/2". Asking $10.

 

9) Aquascutum of London. A beautiful, rich, luxurious tie! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4'. Asking $10.

 

10) Wool challis by unknown maker. A lovely vintage tie in Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/4". Asking $8.



*GROUP 2: REGIMENTAL TIES*








*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*

1) Bespoke tie by Bert Lawrence. Excellent condition, except that the keeper is off on one corner. 3 /4". Asking $8.

 

7) Paul Stuart Irish Poplin. 50% wool, 50% silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $12.

 

8) Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie. hand made in Ireland. Beautiful! Vintage, and some age discoloration to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Asking just $12.

 

9) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, slubby textured tie, made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking just $10.

 

10) Atkinson's Irish Poplin. Made in Ireland for Bloomingdale's. A lovely vintage tie, in Very Good condition. Wool and silk. 2 3/4". Asking just $12.

 

*
GROUP 3: EMBLEMATICS AND PATTERNS
*







1) J. McLaughlin nautical tie. From the wildly expensive preppy shop in Princeton! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $10.

 

2) Liberty of London emblematic. Made in England. A wonderful pottery emblematic--release your inner Beaker Person! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $10

 

5) Indian Headress by James Campion, the Dartmouth outfitters. Polyester, but a great tie--terrific colours and rare pattern. And no doubt very politically incorrect! Asking $15.

 

6) Foxes emblematic. All silk, woven in England. In Very Good condition. 3 5/8". Asking $12

 

7) Robert Talbott duck. Silk woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $12.

 

8) Chaps Ralph Lauren skiing tie. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 3 7/8". Asking $8.

 

9) Grasshopper emblematic, for the Smithsonian. Silk/poly blend. Very Good/Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $8.



10) Christian Dior. Vintage heraldic emblematic, mainly interesting as it was made for the wonderful and now-defunct Ivy department store Rogers Peet. Very Good condition. 3". Asking $6.

 

*GROUP 4: Regimentals*










From front of main picture:

2) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $10

 

3) Gordon of New Orleans. Hand sewn. Excellent condition. 3". $9

 

4) Wonderful vintage Wallach's tie! In Very Good/Excellent condition--I never rate vintage items as excellent unless they can pass as new. From a wonderful defunct clothiers. 3" $10

 

6) Argyle & Sutherland regimental. A classic! Imported, as Brooks would say. Excellent condition. 4". $7

 

9) SHIAPARELLI! Yes, this is that extreme rarity--a Shiaparelli tie, and made for Wallach's, no less! This features the Shiaparelli signature on the liner. In its day--the later part of the mid-century--this tie would have cost a small fortune. The keeper is off on one side and this has some minor discoloration from age to teh edges of the lining, hence this is Very Good condition. 3". A steal at just $10

 

*GROUP 5: Patterns and Paisleys*








1) Hardy Amies. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $7

 

2) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $10

 

3) Paul Stuart. An absolutely beautiful tie! Made in England. This has a microscopic surface fray of about 2mm at the right-hand corner of the edge of the widest part of the blade; this can only be seen when you examine the tie from about 3" away, carefully, knowing where to look. You probably wouldn't have noticed it, but it's there, and so I mention it for my peace of mind, rather than yours! 3". Very Good condition. $10

 

5) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4". $8

 

7) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $9

 

8) Land's End patterned tie in thick silk. This is lovely! Excellent condition. Imported. 3 5/8". $7

 

9) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Golden Paisley tie. This is beautiful, and would be simply perfect with earthtone tweeds! Absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/4". $14

 

10) Palais des Doges, Paris. Excellent condition. 3 7/8. $8

 

*GROUP 6: LUXURY TIES and Patterns*








1) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16". $10

 

2) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4". $10

 

3) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $12

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Patterned with snaffle bits? A lovely equestrian tie in excellent condition, except for a slight chalk smudge at the tip of the liner. 3 3/4". $10

 

5) Christian Dior Monsieur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $12

 

6) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $12



7) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking just $12

 

9) Land's End. A beautiful, autumnal tie, hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

10) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10

 

*GROUP 7: REGIMENTALS*








3) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 5/8 $10

 

10) Scappino, of Italy. Made for Princeton University Store; label identifying this is off one one side. Very Good/Excellent condition. Excellent condition. 3 3/4" $8

 

*GROUP 8: KNITS*








1) Pedigree. Brown knit. All wool. Excellent condition. $6

 

2) Rooster Cottonknit. Burnt orange. A lovely tie! Excellent condition. $9

 

4) Rufflerknit by Rooster. 60/40 wool/mohair. A beautiful dark red tie! Excellent condition. $10

 

5) RARE houndstooth tie by Rooster. Very Good condition. $7

 

6) Rooster striped tie. Almost certainly all wool. Very Good condition. $7

 

7) Rooster. A beautiful petrol blue tie--utterly 1960s, and skinny! Excellent condition $7

 

8) Rooster "Pips" tie. All wool, a lovely skinny brown tie form the 1960s! Excellent. $6



9) Rooster. A lovely dark mossy green; all wool, made in USA, skinny. Very Good condition. $6


10) BEAUTIFUL damson purple tie. Unknown maker; likely cotton. $6










*GROUP 10: CLASSIC WOOL TIES!*








4) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic! $12

 

5) Breeches plaid tie. Lambswool woven in Scotland. Excellent condition, and very soft. $8

 

*GROUP 11: EMBLEMATICS*








*2) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition $4

 

*3) A Heraldic Squirrel, Rampant? *Silk blend, excellent condition, and a terrific emblematic! $10, or offer.

  

*4) Harvard heraldic tie.* From the Harvard Coop, of course! Excellent condition. Asking $8, or offer.

  

*5) Aztec Warrior? Givency Monsieur. *Silk blend. A great, unusual emblematic! Excellent condition. $8, or offer.

  

*6) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $8, or offer.

 

*7) ALMOST CERTAINLY a 1976 commemorative emblematic*, featuring the Liberty Bell, a Minuteman, and the 1776 flag. Polyester. The perfect gift for your Patriot! Excellent condition. Asking just $7

 

*8) Sailboat tie. *Do you own a yacht? SIlk blend, excellent condition. Just $5!

 

*9) Bert Pulitzer; flying ducks. Wool. *Very good condition. $9, or offer.

 

*11) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic*. A trad summer classic! Asking just $6, or offer.

 

*GROUP 12: HOLIDAY EMBLEMATICS!*

​1) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

2) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $8.

 ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Major drops!*

*MAJOR DROPS ON TRAD GRAILS--TWEED SUITS!*

*A Tweed 3/2 sack Suit, custom made by Brigg's of Providence, RI; A Three Piece Tweed.*

Tweed suits are rare, and highly sought-after (one three piece from a mediocre maker famously went for over $1000 on eBay last year), and so to have three available at a time, and all in desirable sizes, is a rarity indeed!

_And these are beauties!_

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*!​
*1) Custom Made 3/2 Tweed Sack Suit by Brigg's of Providence, RI.*

Brigg's of Providence is now long gone, having been replaced by Marc Allen, which is a more fashionable version of the old store. They still offer custom tailoring, though, and specialise in Loro Piana cashmeres and Barberis woolens which you'll select from one of their signature orange club chairs, so all is not lost!

This suit is a beauty! A perfectly cut 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderful lapel roll, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut from a mid-weight tweed, with a terrific colourway that my pictures don't do justice to at all--a wonderful complex basketweave with an overcheck of blueish-slate grey and fading bracken brown. This cloth is mid-weight, making this a wonderfully versatile, three season tweed. The jacket has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

The trousers are also beautifully cut, and are, of course, flat front, with a ticket pocket concealed flat against the waistband. They are cuffed.

This suit was built in 1982--although it might have been made yesterday. It's in excellent condition, but with two small flaws: There is a small tension tear at the corner of one of the back pockets of the trousers. Given its location, this would be a very easy fix for your local tailor, but it does need attention if the trousers are to be worn. And there are some minor pen marks on the lining by one of the interior pockets, as shown.

A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$85, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*2) THREE PIECE SUIT in Tweedy Glen Plaid!*

This is a lovely three piece in a wonderful tweedy brown glen plaid with a subtle turquoise vercheck and the occasional fleck of cream. It was made for Wallach's, the now-defunct tradly retailer. It's a contemporary two-button cut, with three sleeve buttons, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. The vest has functional pockets, and the trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This suit was Union Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $75, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17 1/8
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3)

Vest length: 25 1/2
Width: 17


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining jackets! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*I have many beautiful jackets to pass along today--including a wonderful and rare cashmere 3/2 sack, and a stunningly beautiful Southwick in bold plaid!*

*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALSO AS ALWAYS, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers​!

*1) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut with a standard contemporary two button front, this is subtly darted, and features a a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the colourway is a lovely combination of dark cream and slate grey, with just a hint of green in some of the grey lines. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*2) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so

*just $16, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










   

*3) GRAIL! CASHMERE herringbone 3/2 sack.*

This is the first cashmere 3/2 sack I've seen--and it's lovely! Cut from luxurious two-ply cashmere, rather than the thin stuff that's so common today, this is a lovely rich dark honey brown herringbone. It features a centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and half-canvassing. It has single button cuffs. It does have some minor flaws: There is a fray at the hem of the lining on the left hand side, and some loose stitching in the lining at the vent. There is also a small fault in the weave--not a snag--on the left-hand sleeve. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

*This was Made in the USA.

Asking just $40, or offer.*

Measurements:
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










      

*4) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's.*

This is a FANTASTIC jacket--seriously thick and heavy, this is Harris as it should be! A classic and standard brown and cream herringbone, this is a jacket you could easily use in place of an overcoat. Designed by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's, this isn't tagged as such, but was clearly made in England. It has a single centre vent and single button cuffs. It does have a single missed stitch on one sleeve, and the full lining shows signs of wear and rumpling, so this is in Very Good condition only. As such, it's a steal

*at just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2










   

*5) GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS BOLD PLAID 3/2 Sack by Southwick!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I'll let the pictures describe the beauty of the patterning and colurway of this wonderful jacket, and just mention a few of its other features. First, it's a 3/2 sack. It has a fully functional throat latch, using a throat latch tab on the collar. The colar is lined in leather, and it features leather elbow patches. It also has leather-covered football buttons. It was made by Southwick, and is fully canvassed. It was, of course, made in the USA. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style.

It does have a flaw: there is significant water staining to the inside of the lining on the right-hand side, as shown. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition. However, because of this damage I'm asking

*just $50 or offer for this beauty, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2




























     

*6) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $25 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










  

*7) ANGLO-IVY HYBRID TWEED, by Scotshire. *

I can say with absolute confidence that you're not likely to encounter anyone else wearing a jacket like this--and if this were in my size it wouldn't be here, as I love its quirkiness!

This jacket is what happens when Ivy tweeds mate with their upper-class English counterparts!

This is, first a jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll, so it's clearly Ivy. But it's darted. SO it's not classically Ivy. And it has a fully functional ticket pocket, so there's an English hacking jacket somewhere in its heritage. And it has twin vents, further confirming its English parentage! But it also has very natural shoulders....

The tweed is lovely--and of a sort that is rarely seen anymore, since it's a pattern popular in the late 1960s, which is when this jacket is from. It's 3/8 lined--again, unusual--and has three button cuffs. (A hint of normalcy!) It appears fully canvassed, and was Union made in the USA made for Nat Greenblatt of New Haven, clearly aimed at the Yale crowd. (Don't like Yale? I have a Harvard tie for sale in one of my tie threads!)

This has a very small smudge of something by one of the buttonholes, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning. (It's not very noticeable, and I tried to capture it in the close-up picture of it.) Given this, this lovely quirky jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence just

*asking $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeev: 26 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2










      

*8) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*9) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is a classic charcoal herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in red and blue. This has a centre vent, is a standard contemporary cut, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*10) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*

Solid colour Harris Tweed is a rarity, and this one is absolutely gorgeous--a beautiful shade of blue, just the shade of Peter Rabbit's famous jacket--apparently the most beautiful shade of blue that the Lake District sky produced, according to Beatrix Potter! In addition to its rare and lovely colourway this jacket hasjust the right amount of Harris tweed hairiness that's so often lacking in modern Harris.

It's also a lovely cut--a standard model, certainly, but with flapped patch pockets, beautifully styled lapels, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features metal-shanked football buttons.

Don't be fooled by the fact that this was made for Jos. A. Banks, as this was the Old School Banks, when it rivaled Old-School Brooks and Press, and was a major purveyor of canvassed suits and 3/2 sacks. This is easily comparable to the Old, Good, 346 line of Brooks, if not just a bit better.

This jacket is in truly excellent condition--it was clearly worn very, very sparingly, if at all. It's absolutely gorgeous, and far better in person than my pictures indicate.

*Given its rarity and beauty, how about $50, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?

Measurements:

Tagged a 43XL:*

Chest: 22
Sleeev: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 33










    

*6) Lovely slubby rough-hewn tweed! Made in the USA.*

This is a lovely, slubby rough-hewn tweed with a wonderful chestnut colourway, flecked with gorse yellow, berry red, forest green, and dark blue. A terrific country tweed, this has leather-covered metal-shanked buttons, a single centre vent, and a standard contemporary cut. It is half-lined, and was made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










  

*12) Wonderful Green Plaid Vintage 3/2 sack.*

This is lovely--and very, very 1950s/1960s Ivy! The patterning is almost a glen plaid, while the colourway is a wonderful green base, with overhecks of mustard, red, and grey--my pictures don't do this justice at all! This is a lovely high-roll 3/2 sack, almost a 2.5/3 roll, with a lovely roll and lovely narrow lapels. It has the classic two-button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderful green paisley. It's half-canvassed. It could do with a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, but with these it will be in excellent condition--right now, it's just in Very Good condition. So, how about

*just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS?

measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30










   

*13) Lovely Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! The colourway is a cream and tan basketweave, with vertical striping of blue and turquoise throughout. It's a standard two button jacket, with a center vent, metal-shanked leather-covered buttons, and a full lining. It was Made in the USA, and is half-canvassed. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










    

*14) A LITTLE BIT OF IVY HISTORY! Tweed from The Student Tailor Shop of Princeton.*

This is INSANELY RARE!

Perhaps no other retailer has had such an effect on Ivy style as The Student Tailor Shop of Princeton, which even went so far as to circulate a memo to the incoming class of '51 telling them that the style of clothes worn at Princeton differed from other places, and advised the men to acquire grey flannels and white bucks, among other things. Mainly active in the 1940s, this retail establishment was run by Princeton men, for Princeton men, and its view of how to dress was accordingly influential on campus, and then beyond.

This is the very first STS jacket I've ever seen--and I've seen a lot of Langrock, English Shop, Ballot, and old-school Hilton, so I think it's fair to say that this jacket represents a very, very rare piece of Ivy Style indeed.

That's the good news.

The better news is that while this jacket does have some lining issues, the tweed itself is in excellent condition--repair the lining, and this will serve you for the next fifty years, if cared for properly!

And what a tweed it is. A very high-roll 3/2 sack, almost a three button sack, this lovely jacket is the epitome of Princeton style, being long, elegant, and with very narrow lapels. This is clearly from The Golden Age of Ivy Style. The colourway is awonderful rich, dark chestnut and dark peat black in a classic herringbone. This jacket has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed.

The tweed is in excellent condition. The lining has some frays at the hem, and a small rip at the back on the seam near the shoulder. These are all easy repairs. The jacket is also missing a front butto--again, a easy repair, and if you can't get an exact match I suggest replacing the button set entirely--a very easy job for a dry-cleaner tailor.

Given these issues, this jacket is conservatively in Good condition, maybe more accurately Good/Very Good condition.

*And it's from the STUDENT TAILOR SHOP OF PRINCETON UNIVERSITY!*

Given its rarity, historical interest to Ivy buffs, and sheer beauty and wearability.... how about *$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



















   

Example of lining fray:



*16) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*

I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!

The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, for this classic jacket.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*17) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## ArtVandalay

43R Brooks Brothers Brookstweed sack

Charcoal herringbone, 3/2 roll, fully lined, single vent. No issues.
19" across the shoulders, 22 3/4" pit to pit, 24.5" sleeves +1.5", and 30.5 BOC









Asking $50 shipped priority CONUS

Ties!









  
Left to right:
1) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - $16
2) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - $16
3) Brooks Brothers Makers wool - England - $16
4) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - England - $16
5) Pendleton Tartan wool - USA - $16
6) Pintail "Fore" golf emblematic poly - USA - $12

***Take $2 off per tie if you buy more than one.***


----------



## jkidd41011

Brooks Brothers slim fit non-iron 16.5 x 4/5 (condition is excellent) $20.00


























These Shirts are all tagged Large. $15.00 Each shipped or 2 for $25.00

Bullock & Jones 1




Bullock & Jones 2




Patrick James (San Fran Mens Store - Made in Canada)




Robert Talbott




Brooks Brothers.......Claimed




Tuttle Distinctive Sportswear (not just Made in US...Made in New England)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Coats!*

*I have several classic coats to pass along today!*

As always,* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC US Navy Peacoat.*

The classic! The one was an official naval issue, not just a reproduction. Extremely thick and warm--intended for use in seriously foul conditions on board in the middle of the Atlantic. Naturally, this has all the details you'd expect from a genuine Naval peacoat--oversized collar, anchor buttons, quilted lining, slash pockets, the works! This could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage for a while, and so is in Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA.

*Asking $35, or offer, CONUS.

Tagged 42, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 27 1/2 (BOC), 31 (TOC)










   

*2) CLASSIC Sanyo Trenchcoat. Made in Japan.*

This is lovely! made in Japan, this classic trench from Sanyo has all the bells and whistles you'd want. It features a functional throat latch, a gun flap, leather covered buckles on the cuff straps and the belt, a plaid lining to the shell, a zip-out liner, D-rings on the belt, an interior security pocket, slash exterior pockets, and epaulettes. It does have a few minor scuffs on it of the sort you'd pick up after a week or so of wear, and the bottom of one of the interior reach-through pockets has a rip, so this in in overall Very Good condition only. As such, I'm asking

*just $30, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve (raglan): 36 3/4
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC): 48








        

*3) 38S Classic Aquascutum Trenchcoat--100% cotton! made in England! *

This is beautiful! Cut from 100% cotton rather than the far more usual poly/cotton blend, this trenchcoat shows just why Aquascutum is a worthy rival to Burberry--and it's not just because of their similar heritage! This features a wonderful check lining--different from the usual rather dull Aquascutum lining, since this was made expressly for Barney's of New York--an overshoulder cape, brass throat latches to keep the rain out, a leather buckle on the belt, adjuster belts at the cuffs, the full complement of brass D-rings on the belt (for maps, whistles, and a service revolver for storming the trenches of the Hun!), and a single hook vent. It was MADE IN ENGLAND.

The belt to this coat could do with a press, as it's a bit wrinkled, and there is some minor, minor wear to the leather of the buckle. There is also a very small brown watermark in the lining by the vent--but even you're unlikely to spot this, and it certainly won't be seen when worn. Overall, then, this is very conservatively rated at being in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $65, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Tagged a 38 Short, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Shoulders: N/A as raglan sleeves. 
Sleeve (measured like a shirt): c. 33 (+2)
Length: 41 3/4

















       

*FOR HER....*

*4) STUNNING Made in Scotland shearling. *

This is incredible! First, it's a lovely, thick, shearling, with the interior dyed a rich dark chocolate brown. Second, it's Made in Scotland--and simply oozes quality--not surprisingly, as it was handcrafted from sheepskin. Third, it's an absolutely beautiful cut; this might be Made in Scotland, but the cut of this coat is utterly Imperial Russia.... if she has any hankering at all for seeing _Anna Karenina_, you NEED to buy her this coat!

This really is a lovely coat. Thick, luxurious shearling, beautifully cut, Made in Scotland... It also features what appear to be stag horn buttons throughout, and comes complete with its original two spares. The throat closes with a leather and horn button throat latch, and the two front pockets and lovely and deep. This also features a zippered interior security pocket--which will house the two spare buttons when I send it to you!

This coat does have the usual low complement of scuffs and nicks that shearling is prone to--in particular, there's a shadow scuff on the back, as shown, and small nicks on the upper arms. I've done my best to show all these character marks in the pictures, though. Overall, this coat is in Very Good condition..... and easily fetched north of $1000 new. How often do you get a shearling cut as beautifully as this that's Made in Scotland to boot?

*This is a steal at just $50 or lower offer... priced to move very fast!*

*Measurements:*

Bust: 19
Sleeve: 22 1/2 
Shoulder: 16 1/4
waist: 19 3/4 (Given because of the lovely Imperial flared cut)
Length: 43


----------



## Kreiger

*Drops:*

Grey herringbone. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. Undarted. Great condition except a small hole on sleeve (as pictured).

P2P: 22"
S2S: 19"
Waist:41"
Sleeve: 24.125"
Length BOC: 30.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/snb12047.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/snb12056.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/snb12054.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/snb12059.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/snb12057.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/snb12055.jpg/

Asking $20---> $18 Shipped
*
*
*Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*

Nice, lightly-worn condition. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/

Asking $80--->$75 Shipped


I also have an Oxxford suit available, tagged size 41L. It is in a mid-grey lighterweight flannel Oxxford calls 'fawnskin.' PM if interested in measurements or pics. Asking around $120 shipped.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Terrific Jackets!*

I have some terrific tradly jackets to pass along today--including a classic herringbone Harris Tweed, a superb 1960's petrol blue jacket, and two classic mid-century 3/2 sacks!

As always,* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, too!*

International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


*1) CLASSIC Dark Herringbone 3/2 sack tweed.*

This is lovely--and features all of the tradly desiderata! First, it's a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It also is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features lapped seams on both the shoulders and the sleeves, as well as the classic two button cuffs. It has a single center vent, and was Union made in the USA. The colourway is lovely--a herringbone in dark peat black with dark mossy forest green.

This is in excellent condition!

Incidentally, this jacket dates from when JAB was still making things well--the current Banks has no relation to the old one except in name!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4










    

*2) CLASSIC Herringbone Harris Tweed!*

There/s been some discussion recently about the difficulty of finding Harris Tweed in this utterly classic pattern and colourway--grey and cream herringbone--soI'm pleased to have one here today! This is a standard two-button front, with metal-shanked leather-covered buttons, a single vent, and half-lining. It's half-canvassed and was made in the USA. The tweed is lovely, but there is some minor water discoloration to the lining by one of the interior pockets 9and the original owner's name is written inside this!), and one of the front buttons could do with being sewn on more firmly, and it could do with a press. So, this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS--a stealfor a tweed like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29








   

*3) WONDERFUL and utterly "Mad Men" 1960's petrol blue jacket with narror peak lapels!
*
This jacket is AWESOME.... and if you like it 9and you should) and it'll fit you grab it, as you won't see another like this!

Half-canvassed and half-lined in an utterly 1960s paisley, this gem of a jacket is wonderfully cut in 1960's fashion--very narrow peak lapels, jetted pockets, twin vents, and two button cuffs. The cut alone makes this awesome, but it's also a perfectly 1960's "conservative" fashion pattern and colourway--petrol blue nailhead, which you just never see anymore! This was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--the only flaw being the original owner's initial stencilled onto the inside lining of the interior pocket.

This is one fantastic, rare, and utterly cool jacket!

*Asking just $45, or offer--a steal for something as cool as this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

















    

*4) Vintage 3/2 tweed sack in a wonderful collegiate check!*

Another awesome jacket! This is simply wonderful. First, the cut is perfect--a very high 2.5/3 roll sack, with just the hint of a lapel roll right at the top; perfectly and insouciantly Ivy! The jacket also appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features the classic two button cuffs, flapped pickets, and a center rear vent.

The colourway is wonderful--utterly 1950s collegiate! A charcoal grey with a dark charcoal and dukll burnt mustard overcheck, this is really, really appealing--and a pattern and colouring that just isn't seen anymore.

Moreover, this was Made for Wallach's flagship store, right on Fifth Avenue... and now long, long gone. This was, of course, made in the USA, and is a wonderful, wearable vintage piece. There is the tiniest hint of a fray right at the edge of the jacket by the middle button, as shown, but otherwise this is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer--an absolute steal!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## jkidd41011

The red linen Robert Talbott, LL Bean tie, and Pendleton braces have all been claimed.


----------



## wacolo

Lands End Harris Tweed and the Hickey Freeman Blazer from the previous page are sold.


----------



## Barnavelt

Leatherman belt, utterly Baltimore with a swell crab motif.
Great shape, slight price tag sticky on the back of the buckle end.
Stamped size 40, it is 44.5 inches long.
Asking $14 conus


This 3/2 sack has been well-loved by it's previous owner but it has loads of personality.
Nice lapel roll, natural shoulders, hook vent, half lined. Light wool, great plaid palette of olive green, teal, and
burgundy. Best of all, It's a Cricketeer from the boy's and men's specialty shop of Watertown, NY.
A very small snag / hole on the back of the right shoulder as indicated in the picture.
It is literally so small and hidden by the pattern I had trouble taking a photo where it is visible. Definitely 
needs a cleaning; perspiration stains at the inner lining of the armpits and some fading at the hem. I think
this jacket is quite old, just how old I am not certain.

Shoulder 19.5
P2P 23
Width at 2nd Button 21.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31

Asking $30 conus.






Nice clean Land's End Direct Merchant's blue university stripe OCBD. No issues.
Tagged 15.5x34 Regular

Shoulder 18.5
P2P 22
Sleeve 24.5
Length 31.5

Asking sold. Thank You.


----------



## Esc8p

Up for sale is a Beautiful *Brooks Brothers* 100% Wool 2 piece suit. _A steal at $75 OBO!_

This is a great all-around suit crafted of a light-medium density fabric perfect for year round use. The 3 button roll to 2 button is a great Trad touch. Medium width notched lapels compliment the sleek flat front trousers with a bold cuff to add weight to the bottom for a sleek fit.

Measurements:
Jacket
Tagged: 40R
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
Shoulder Seem to Seem: 18"
Arm length from shoulder seem to end of cuff: 23" plus an additional 2" to let out
Half Canvassed

Pants

Waist: 16.5" (flat) plus additional 2.5" to let out

Inseam: 29.5" including 2" cuff
Suspender button ready

This excellent condition 100% wool and made in the USA suit is made of a commanding medium dark blue field with a subtle plaid with varying hues of blue with an even slighter fine rust orange windowpane throughout.The images do not do it justice.Unfortunately the pictures were taken with my camera phone. The overall color more closely matches the images of the garment laying on the table, though it is slightly deeper in tone.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1cecc...suitCLOSE.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e2/e2eff...uitJACKET.jpeg

Shipping for the US is included in price.

International shipping available at additional rate.

If you would like more detailed measurements ie. leg opening, knee width, jacket waist, please do not hesitate to ask.

Thank you!

Tyler


----------



## conductor

A few offerings tonight:

First off a vintage piece from Varsity-Town Clothes (probably long gone) in Athens, Ohio (home of Ohio University). 3/2 sack, hook vent, some lapped seams, two-button sleeves, etc., in a beautiful brown herringbone. 1/2 lined. 100% wool. No size tag, but I'd say it's right around a 38 short or so. Made in USA. Please check measurements below.

CLAIMED

Pit to Pit 19 1/2"
Shoulder 17"
Sleeve 22.5" + 2"
Length 28.5"











Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a 38 or so? Please see measurements.

Asking $35 shipped conus

Pit to Pit 19 
Shoulder 17 3/4"
Sleeve 24" + 2"
Length 30"











Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a 42, but as usual, please see measurements.

Asking $45 conus

Jacket

Pit to Pit - 22.5"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeves - 24" + 2'

Pants

Waist - 16 1/4"
Rise 12.5"
Inseam 32"











I still have items available from post 20136 a page or two ago.


----------



## dexconstruct

DoghouseReilly said:


> Put some shoes on!


It could have been worse. Much worse.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Major price drops on these lovely leathers!*

*I have some lovely leatherwear to pass on today--including a wonderful USA-Made Avirex A-2 in goatskin!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) Avirex A-2 in goatskin. *

This is wonderful--and if it just wasn't too big for me (I was hopeful when I bought it, knowing A-2s can run small...) it wouldn't be here.

As you know, Avirex is one of the better known makers of A-2s, and this one is wonderful. Cut from supple yet very, very hardwearing goatskin, this beautiful jacket has all the features you'd want from an A-2; knit cuffs, knit lower panel, patch pockets, heavy-duty zip front, SINGLE back panel, and a beautiful cut. It also has underarm grommets for ventilation and a fully functional extra throat latch. It was MADE in the USA, too!

With the exception of a very small mark in the lining and a couple of very very minor scuffs, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $95, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, but A-2s tend to be cut tight:

Measurements*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (Recall that these measurements are for the neo-raglan sleeve of an A2)
Length (BOC): 25 1/2



















    

*2) GORGEOUS Golden Bear leather jacket, Made in San Francisco and cut like a Barbour Border/Half-Norfolk!*

This is wonderful! Cut from wonderfully soft yet durable mocha brown leather, this gorgeous jacket has the appearance of a Barbour Border at the front, with two lower bellows pockets and two slash handwarmer pockets. The flaps of the pockets are lined in complementary leather of teh same color as the collar. This jacket also features a bi-swing back and a half belt, similar to a half-Norfolk. The cuffs are fastened with buttons and are adjustable. The jacket is fully lined with a thinsulate tartan lining for warmth. The right-hand pocket flap has a mini-pocket built in--I assume for your iPod! This jacket really is packed with lovely details!

This was made in San Franciso, USA! Apart from a minor nick to the surface of the collar, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

A wonderfully luxurious jacket made by one of the most reputable US leather companies, this is a steal at just *$95, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!*

*Tagged a M, this measures*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 32 1/4



















    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Made in Italy leather coat*

From 32rollandrock

This is wonderful! A classic leather coat, clearly cut and styled and Made in Italy, uin a wonderful deep chocolate brown. This features lovely Italian lapels, two zipped chest pockets, button front, and a single hook vent. It has a quilted lining, and was Made in Italy--where else, with this style?  It's in excellent condition, and an absolute steal at

*just $75, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged an Eu56, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 28
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33 1/2


----------



## Trevor

Hey Guys,

I bought a lot of stuff from rabidawg last week. As we discussed, I would sell the things that didn't fit right or had duplicates of. He really helped me out and filled alot of gaps in my closet!

I will be listing the stuff below.


----------



## Barnavelt

Price Drops.

This pair of tartan wool pants are in excellent condition. No rips or holes, small and very removable discoloration on the white inner lining that is not noticeable when pants are worn. On seam pockets, flat front, no cuffs. Tagged "Halrin" and with prior owner's name written inside (per the name, I believe these actually may be of the Gordon tartan). See measurements below.

Asking $16 shipped in the US

Waist laid flat 19.5 (+2.5 if needed)
Outseam 40.5
Inseam 29 (+2 if needed)
Front rise 13
Pant leg opening 9





Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, polyester, A.S. Cooper's Man's Shop of Bermuda. Great condition. Asking $10 CONUS or $18 for both this tie and the one below, if desired.






Another nautical tie depicting a red-shirted sailor on a buoy and the well-known boating admonition, "Keep Left". 3 inches at the widest point. Made in England for English Sports Shops, Bermuda. Great condition. No material tag but feels like poly. Asking $10 CONUS or $16 for both this tie and the one above, if desired.





Aran-style Fisherman's sweater

-Made in England by Peregrine / JG Glover, 100% pure new wool, Size L.
-Very good condition, slight fuzziness of a single thread at the left cuff; should not be an issue.
-Thick, nice color, nice variation of designs within a single sweater.
Width: 23, Sleeves:33 from center of collar, Length: 28

-Asking $22 CONUS.


----------



## Trevor

Leatherman Navy Macrame Belt

Size 46

Like New. The 2nd hole has a few light scuffs around it.

$24 Shipped via USPS Small Flat Rate Box w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Dooney & Bourke Wool Surcingle Belt

Size 34 
Made in USA
Solid Brass Roller Buckle
Navy w/Greed Stripe
Wool Part is 1-1/4", Leather tapers down to 3/4".

$14 Shipped via USPS Small Flat Rate Box w/Tracking

Brass Buckle has some wear on it. The wool has some fading around the leather on each end. 2nd & 3rd hole were used the most and have some wear.


----------



## Trevor

Coach Linen Surcingle Belt

Size 42
Natural Linen
Navy w/Tan Stripe
Brass Buckle
Linen Part is 1-1/8", Leather tapers down to 3/4".

3rd & 4th Hole were used the most and there are some marks left from the buckle. There are some scuffs on the front and back of the leather. There is a small scrape on near the tip of the belt.

$20 Shipped via USPS Small Flat Rate Box w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Coach Linen Surcingle Belt

Size 40
Natural White Linen
Brass Buckle
Linen Part is 1-1/8", Leather tapers down to 3/4".

There is a faint brown stain 12" from the buckle. Possible could be dry cleaned to get it completely out. See in 3rd picture.

$14 Shipped via USPS Small Flat Rate Box w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Orvis Dark Brown Shotgun Shell Belt

Size 42
Made in USA
English Bridle Leather
Solid Brass Buckle made in USA
Orvis Stamped at end of Belt

Shotgun shell reads "Federal Gold Metal 12 GA"

Brass buckle shows some wear. Looks like someone put 2 extra holes in the belt. 4/5/6th holes were used the most and have wear marks from the buckle. Leather does have some scratch's/scuffs.

The belt does not lay straight. About in the middle, there is a spot where the leather has stretched.

$20 Shipped via USPS Small Flat Rate Box w/Tracking


----------



## Barnavelt

*Custom tailored houdstooth shooting coat*

Um I meant "Houndstooth" 

Customers of a certain auction website seem unappreciative of what I consider to be the considerable charms of this coat. I am therefore making it available at a reduced price for your inspection and purchase if so desired.

Custom made heavy wool tweed shooting / hunting coat manufactured by Pryce Sporting Tailors of New York. Thick and rugged tweed that is most likely Scottish. Olive and dark brown houndstooth with beautiful crimson filling out the windowpane design. Dual action back, deep front pockets with extra storage space for shotgun shells, and an interior poacher's pocket.

5 button front, no vent. Condition is very, very good as indicated in the pictures. Wear around pocket piping and two very small snags in the back of the lining unnoticeable when worn.

Shoulder 19
P2P 21
Waist at 2nd button 20
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25

Asking $60 conus.


----------



## Trevor

Tie #1:

Robert Talbott for Redwood & Ross
Hand Sewn Finest Silk
Made in USA
3-1/4" Width
56-1/2" Length

There is a little bit of "snagging" at the end of the tie. (Not sure how to describe it, see 3rd picture)

$7 Shipped via USPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking



Snags:


----------



## Trevor

Tie #2:

Robert Talbott for Wallachs Exclusive
Hand Sewn Finest Silk
Made in USA
3-1/4" Width
57-1/2" Length

There is a wrinkle where it was tied.

$9 Shipped via USPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Tie #3: - SOLD

Robert Talbott for Tearney's Palo Alto
Navy with Light Pink Stripe
Hand Sewn Finest Silk
Made in USA
3-1/4" Width
57-1/4" Length

There is some wrinkling at the edge where it was tied. The keeper has come loose on one side

$10 Shipped via USPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Tie #4:

Eljo's University of Virginia
Robert Talbott 
Hand Sewn Finest Silk
Made in USA
3" Width
58-1/4" Length

There is a wrinkle where it was tied.

$11 Shipped via USPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Tie #5:

Robert Talbott for Dick Bruhn - Royal Navy Brigadier
Hand Sewn Finest Silk
Made in USA
3-1/4" Width
57-1/2" Length

It looks like is has been dry cleaned and pressed wrong, its uneven at the tip. There is a wrinkle where it was tied.

$8 Shipped viaUSPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Tie #6:

Robert Talbott for Dick Bruhn - Royal Navy Brigadier
Hand Sewn Finest Silk
Made in USA
3" Width
58" Length

It looks like is has been dry cleaned and pressed wrong, its uneven at the tip. There is a wrinkle where it was tied.

$9 Shipped via USPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking


----------



## Trevor

Tie #7: - SOLD

H. Stockton - Atlanta
John Comfort London
100% Wool
Made in England
3" Width
58" Length

$14 Shipped via USPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lots. Of. Giant. Pictures...

Look to TweedyDon for inspiration on posting multiple items. Thumbnails are your friend


----------



## Trevor

ArtVandalay said:


> Lots. Of. Giant. Pictures...
> 
> Look to TweedyDon for inspiration on posting multiple items. Thumbnails are your friend


Changed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters and vests! From Scotland, Ireland, USA, and more! Fair Isle, Shetland, cashmere, more! Pringle Brooks Bros.. Burberry, MacAdam, more!*

*I have some BEAUTIFUL knitwear to pass on today, mainly from 32rollandrock and efdll--including Pringle, Burberry, MacAdam Fair Isle, and more!*










*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Pringle V-neck sweater in navy. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition, apart from tag being off on one corner! No fabric listed, but clearly wool. Asking $25, or offer. Chest: 25 3/4, Sleeve: c. 35 1/2, length 28.

 

2) GORGEOUS MacAdam Fair Isle sweater. This is beautfiul! Made in Scotland; excellent condition. Chest 24 3/4, sleeve 32, length 26. Asking $30, or offer.

  

3) Land's End oatmeal v-neck in cashmere and wool. Size M-Reg. Excellent condition! Chest 21 3/4, sleeve c. 34, length 26. Asking $22, or offer.

 

4) Fairway & Greene ALPACA vest. made of Peruvian alpaca; lovely charcoal grey. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 23 1/2, length 27. Asking $20.

 

5) Land's End cableknit vest. Size 42-44; chest 23 3/4, length 26. Merino wool. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Asking $16, or offer.



6) LL Bean. Cableknit crew neck. Excellent condition! XL-Reg. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 25 3/4. Asking $18.

 

7) Club Room "Estate Cashmere" Loden Green V-neck. Excellent condition! Chest 22, sleeve 25, length 24 1/2. Asking $20, or offer.

 

8) Davis & Squire. 100% 2-ply cashmere. Excellent condition! Crew neck. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 37, length 28. Asking $20, or offer.

 

9) Pendleton Shetland crewneck in charcoal. Beautiful! Size L; chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27 3/4. Asking $20, or offer.

 

10) Daniel Creimieux cashmere. Excellent condition! Navy v-neck. Chest 25, sleeve 34 1/2, length 26. Asking 418, or offer.

  

11) J. Crew turtleneck. Dark grey; cotton and lambswool. A lovely thick sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25. Asking $18.

 

12) Brooks Brothers Golf cableknit; cotton. Made in Australia--just like Skippy! Excellent condition! Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2, length 26 1/4. Asking $20.

 

13) Austin Reed Royal heritage sweater. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition! Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34, length 25 3/4. Asking $18, or offer.

 

14) North Coast navy cable shawl collar sweater. Heavy and warm; all cotton. Made for the UK store Marks and Spencers. Imported. Excellent condition, and very cool! Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking $20.

  

15) LL Bean Made in Ireland cableknit sweater. Lovely,thick, warm, classic! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 26 1/2, sleeve 35, length 24 3/4. Asking $25, or offer.

 

16) Neiman Marcus merino wool. demi-turtle neck. This has a pindot hole in front, hence just $5 (shipping costs), or FREE with another item from my other listings! Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35, length 25 3/4.

 

17) *Lacoste cardigan.* The interior tag is missing, but the quality of this shows its clearly Lacoste--the buttons appear to be MOP. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 24. Asking just $15.

  

*18) Barbarian Rugby Shirt. *This is a promotional shirt, but up to Barbarian legendary quality., I'm offering it here at my cost price to anyone who wants to try out a Barab. cheaply; if there are no takers I'm using it for farm work, as it's fully up to the rigors of mucking out, baling, and clearcutting! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 6, length 29 1/2. Asking $15.

  

19) Burberry cableknit in burnt orange.The colour is shown best in close-ups. *GORGEOUS! Made in Italy. *Chest 19, sleeve 30, length 23. Asking $22, or offer.

  

*20) FOR HER! Or for a small chap. Land's End Made in Scotland eye sweater. *Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2, length 22 1/2. Asking just $16.

 

*21) PGA Tour cardigan. Made in Italy. *VERY SOFT merino wool. Lovely! Asking just $15, or offer. Chest 21 1/2, length 25.

 

*22) Cashmere turtleneck sweater.* Lovely and softly luxurious. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 30 1/2, length 21 1/2. Asking $22, or offer.

  

*23) Dean's of Scotland shetland sweater.* Hand-frame knitted. The shetland equivalent of the BB fun shirt? Size 40; chest: 20, Sleeve: 33 1/2, Length: 26. Excellent condition except for a small snag on one sleeve, hence just $10.

  

*24) Dack's Argyle sweater. Made in Italy.* This has wonderful colours! Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve c. 35. Asking just $16, or offer.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*ADDING SOME MORE JACKETS
*
Tweed, canvassed 3/2 sack for Kountz and Rider, one of Pittsburgh's better known trad shops in the 60s and 70s. Usually their store brand jackets were made by Corbin. This one, however, is minus other identifying tags. Beautiful tweed, very well made and features nice leather buttons and very soft shoulders. No size tag, but measures approximately: chest 22", sleeves 25.5" +1", shoulders 18", length 30". Asking $45 including shipping east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.




















Green Magee Donegal tweed by Huntington. 3/2 sack with welted seams and latched vent and two patch pockets. Approximate measurements: chest 23", sleeves 25" + 2", shoulders 19.5", length 31". Asking $45 including shipping east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.


















 

This is a beautiful jacket, for a bigger guy. It is two button, darted but the fabric is wonderfully soft and vibrant. Made by Magee. Approximate measurements: chest 25", sleeves 27" +1.5", shoulders 20.5", length 32". Asking $45 including shipping east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.


















 

Brooks Brothers "Makers" canvassed, 3/2 sack tweed with two patch pockets, welted seams, natural shoulders and hooked vent. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 22.75" +2", shoulders 19", length 28". Asking $45 including shipping east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.




















Summer weight Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack in a wool, silk and polyester blend. Soft shoulders, hooked vent and canvassed construction. Approximate measurements: chest 21", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 18", length 29". Asking $45 including shipping east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.




















Mint condition 30 year old Madras trousers by Corbin. These are amazing and in near new condition. Waist is 35" with a 31" inseam. Asking $35 east of the Mississippi,$37.50 to the west.


















 

ELJO's blue/white striped summer suit. There is no content tag, but it feels like cotton or a cotton/linen blend. It could even be all linen. Its two button and darted, so not strictly trad, but its real close. Excellent condition. No tagged size but it measures to about a 36-37 R. Please use these measurements to be sure. Asking $65 *>>$50 *CONUS
Chest 20" pit to pit
Sleeves 23" +1.5"
Shoulders 17.5"
Length 30" boc
Waist 17.75"
Inseam 29" +2.5"


















These two are not sacks. Both are Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. with three button fronts, double vents and hacking pockets. They are identical in size and construction, only the colors change. Approximate measurements for both coats are: chest 22.5", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 18.75", length 30.25". *GONE*

Brooks Brothers "346" in a beautiful canvassed herringbone tweed with very soft shoulders. Tagged a 42 L it also features hook vent and two patch pockets. Approximate measurements are: chest 41.5", sleeves 25.5" +1", shoulders17.75", length 31.5". *GONE*

Fantastic Brookstweed Donegal with an overall salt and pepper effect with flecks of color throughout. There is no tagged size, but the approximate measurements are: chest 23", sleeves 24.5" +2", shoulders 19.5", length 32". Asking $45 shipped east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.










 

Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2, black/grey herringbone sack. Two patch pockets, canvassed, welted seams and hook vent. Tagged a 43 R, the approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 24" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 30". *GONE*

Brooks Brothers hopsack 3/2 sack blazer. Three patch pockets. No tagged size, but measures approximately: chest 21.5", sleeves 24" +2.5", shoulders 18", length 30". Very nice used condition. GONE 

*PRICE CUTS*

Viyella yellow and brown. Size L. "As New". Asking $30 *>>$22.50 *CONUS








[/URL]
Viyella green, burgundy, yellow. Size M. Excellent condition. GONE








[/URL]
Lands End Hyde Park Oxford blue, white stripe. Size 16/34.Excellent condition. Slight discoloring at the collar, but nothing a little Oxyclean won't solve. Asking $17.50 *>>$15 *CONUS








[/URL]
Brooks Brothers white OCBD. Supima cotton, unlined collar and USA made. Excellent used condition. Size 16/35. Asking $27.50 *>>$22.50 *CONUS








[/URL]
Lands End 100% cotton blue oxford. NWT in size 15/32-33. Asking $15 *>>$12 *shipped CONUS








[/URL]


----------



## TweedyDon

*PANTS! Everyone needs pants!! Bill's Khakis, Brooks Brothers, Barbour, Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton, more!*

*I have several decent pairs of pants to pass on today. Everyone needs pants, unless you're Scottish, or a woman, or a Scottish woman. And here they are, to hide your shameful nakedness!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: All waist measurements are taken straight across, laid flat. *

1) Brooks Brothers khakis. Flat front, uncuffed. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2, insam 31 1/2. Asking $18.

 

2) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $25, or offer.

 

3) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $28, or offer.

   

4) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excelent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $20.

 

5) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $20.

 

6) Bills Khakis Five Pocket jean-type khakis. Slate blue and lovely. Excellent condition. Waist 17, inseam 32 3/4. Asking $28, or offer.

   

*7) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $18, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*9) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $18

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*10) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*11) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*
12) Charleston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Yes. My house looks like O'Connell's.*

*AWESOME SHOOTING TROUSERS!!!*








You KNOW you want these! Pair them with argyle socks and hit the fairway at St Andrews, grab your Purdeys, Norfolk tweed, and faithful dogs for a bit o' shooting, climb aboard your faithful 1942 Raleigh bicycle for a Tweed Run, or else just wear them to the office and really stand out, these are terrific!

Made by Cloke in England, these wonderful, classic and absolutely wearable basketweave tweed trousers are New with Tags. They have never been worn. The bottoms are adjustable to fit your calves, with three possible positions. The waist is lined with material to ensure your shirt stays tucked in, and they are flat front.

Plus fours, shooting trousers, breeks, knickers if you're American or a British cross-dresser, are increasingly rare, and when new expensive. SO, if you've been thinking about a pair, now's your chance!

*Asking $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 34. *

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 22 1/2. (Remember, these are Plus-Fours!)


----------



## Reptilicus

-SOLD- Brooks Brothers Shawl Collar cotton sweater $25. Sized Medium. 

-SOLD- Brooks Brothers Navy Lambswool sized Medium. $25

-SOLD- John W. Nordstrom V Neck in Charcoal Lambswool marked Medium $20


----------



## Esc8p

TweedyDon said:


> ​ *Tagged 34. *
> 
> Waist: 16 3/4
> Inseam: 22 1/2. (Remember, these are Plus-Fours!)


If only they were just at the very least a 1/2" wider I may be able to squeeze into them. Any chance there is room to let out the waist?


----------



## TweedyDon

Esc8p said:


> If only they were just at the very least a 1/2" wider I may be able to squeeze into them. Any chance there is room to let out the waist?


There's about 1/2" to be let out, to be sure, maybe 1/4" more, but I always suggest avoiding something that's going to have be altered to its limits to fit, as that might not end up working!


----------



## nonartful dodger

An older Viyella in large. It's structurally sound with a bit of fade $20.00 shipped.










Chest- 26 1/2"
Shoulder- 21"
Sleeve- 35"
Waist- 25 1/2"


----------



## Kreiger

*Ties*

Pattern Ties


https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/sendbluereddotlinen.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/bbberrytie.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/rtducks.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/sendr.jpg/

Left to Right:

1: Land's End, Made in USA. Navy linen with red dots. Asking $12 CONUS.
2: Brooks Basics. Made in USA. Burgundy silk with berry print. Still has tags. Asking $14 CONUS.
3: Robert Talbot. Handsewn and Handblocked silk. Burgundy Ducks. A little overpressed at the tip. Asking $10 CONUS.
4: Land's End. Made in USA. Brown foulard print silk. Longer tie. Asking $12 CONUS.

Striped Ties



https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/bbyellowstripe.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/bbburgbluestripe.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/kupstripe.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/asstripe.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/roosterstripe.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/bbbowtie.jpg/

Left to Right:

5: Brooks Brothers #1 Stripe in Gold. Made in USA. Some snags to back, but OK front. Asking $8 CONUS.
6: Brooks 346 #4 Stripe in Burgundy and Navy. Made in USA. CLAIMED.
7: Kuppenheimer Gray/Pink Repp Stripe. Asking $10 CONUS.
8: Tie Bar Argyle and Sutherland Stripe. Asking $10 CONUS.
9: Green/Red/Navy Repp Stripe by Rooster. Asking $12 CONUS.
10: Brooks Brothers Mini #1 Stripe Bow Tie. Cannot adjust to greater than 16 3/4" Neck. CLAIMED.

Solid Ties


https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/rtburg.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/bbburgsolid.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/rtnavy.jpg/

Left to Right:

11: Robert Talbot Burgundy Repp. Some wrinkles/pressing. Asking $8 CONUS.
12: Brooks Brothers Burgundy Repp. Asking $14 CONUS.
13: Robert Talbot Navy Raw/Slubby Silk. Some pressing marks. Asking $8 CONUS.

Please PM with any questions you might have. Always willing to consider offers.


----------



## Orgetorix

So much stuff in this thread. I can't even process it anymore.


----------



## etown883

*Bass Weejuns Made in U.S.A. 8.5d?*

Bass Weejuns. Real deal, made in the U.S.A., combo sole. Cordovan color. Marked 8.5D, but fit smaller, more like a 7.5D? 
sole measurements: 10 15/16" X 3 7/8"

Looking for $35 obo shipped.


----------



## leisureclass

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/68654460.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/cs2kw.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/cs1oy.jpg/

Harvard Crimson Shop 2 button Sack in Herringbone Tweed
Brown herringbone with hints of blue, throat latch, leather football buttons, unpadded shoulders
Chest: 22" Shoulders:18" Sleeve: 25" Back of Coat: 30.5"
Asking $45 Shipped CONUS *OBO*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/bb3c.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/bb4aa.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/bb5j.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Shetland Crew neck
Made in the United Kingdom, desirable older labels
Maroon and shades of grey, interlocking X's that make a herringbone type pattern
Excellent condition, only flaw being that the Shetland Wool label has loosened threads
Shoulders: 18.5" Chest: 24" Back Length: 27" Sleeves (like a shirt): 34"
Tagged a 46
Asking $35 Shipped CONUS *OBO*


----------



## Trevor

Ben Silver Ties - All Silk, Handmade

Price is for 1 tie: $16 Shipped via USPS First Class in a Small Padded Envelope w/Tracking

#1 - Red w/ Maroon/Grey Stripe - 3.5" x 56"


#2 - Marron Emblematic - 3.75" x 63" - Wrinkle were it was tied. Wear spot on the edge of the tip on the back


#3 - Dark Purplish w/ Maroon/Grey Stripe - 3.5" x 57-1/4"


----------



## Trevor

Pants:

#1
J Crew Lined Chino's 
Tagged 34/32 
Waist - 16-1/2"
Inseam - 31"
Shell - 100% Cotton
Lining - 100% Cotton
Made in Hong Kong

$22 Shipped via USPS Priority in a Fiber Bag w/Tracking


#2 
Zenga Dark Green Pants
Tagged 34R 
16-7/8" Waist
31-3/4" Inseam (+2)
100% Cotton
Made in Portugal

$22 Shipped via USPS Priority in a Fiber Bag w/Tracking


#3
LL Bean Cords
Dark Brown with a Dark Greenish Hue
Made in Sri Lanka
85% Cotton
15% Poly
Waist - 17"
Inseam - 31" (+2) - Looks like they have been shortened as there is a previuos crease at +1.

$22 Shipped via USPS Priority in a Fiber Bag w/Tracking


#4
Polo Khaki Cords
Made in Sri Lanka of USA Fabric
Tagged 34/30
91% Cotton
9% Poly
Waist - 17"
Inseam - 28"

$16 Shipped via USPS Priority in a Fiber Bag w/Tracking


#5
Polo Bright Green Cords
Made in Columbia of USA Fabric
Tagged 33/30
91% Cotton
9% Poly
Waist - 17"
Inseam - 30"

$12 Shipped via USPS Priority in a Fiber Bag w/Tracking


----------



## conductor

Polo toggle coat from a page or two ago is claimed.


----------



## patelsd

All prices include shipping within CONUS, PM me for more information, photos, or anything. As always, willing to negotiate.

Overcoats:
1) Abraham & Straus / Great Western Vintage Overcoat: Great condition, tweed overcoat with a detachable hood and warm, fuzzy inner. Tagged size 42. $45
Chest: 25.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 37












2) Camelhair Coat: no noticeable indicators of maker, but there is a "Made in Yugoslavia" tag. Few scattered, minimally noticeable bald spots, all less than 0.75 cm, there is a very thin bald line on the left sleeve, highlighted in the second image. $45
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26.5
Shoulder: 20
Length: 46










Blazers:
1) Polo University Club Blazer: SOLD

2) Saks Fifth Avenue Camelhair Jacket: SOLD

3) J. Press 3/2 Glenplaid Blazer - no tagged size but roughly 38-39, please see exact measurements included below. Great condition, single vent, 1/4 lined, fabric detail picture included. Looking for $50 shipped.














Pit to pit: 20 1/2"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 17 1/2"
Length: 30"

Suits:
1) Jeffrey Parks Seersucker Suit: Tagged size 42L, great condition, Jacket is fully lined, single vent, pants are a pleated. $45
Jacket measurements:
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32
Pants: Waist: 18.25", Inseam: 30.25", Ankle opening: 9".

















2) Givenchy Brown pinstripe suit: SOLD

Shirts:
1) Brooks Brothers Slim-Fit button-down (Blue) 16.5 x 32. Great condition, freshly pressed at the dry cleaner, 2 small blemishes on the breast pocket, extreme closeup pic provided. $22











Ties: $12 each or both for $20
John Comfort for Harrods paisley tie, 100% silk, 3.25" at widest point.
Lanvin 100% silk, 3.5" at widest point.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Gentlemen, I am looking for "Nantucket red" cotton trousers. Size 39 or 40 x 31 or 32. Thanks.


----------



## dexconstruct

Anybody looking for a VERY small OCBD? I've got a vintage yellow Brooks Brothers one (6 button, unlined collar)that has a 14 inch neck and 31 inch sleeves. Not sure what to do with it.


----------



## AJW

dexconstruct said:


> Anybody looking for a VERY small OCBD? I've got a vintage yellow Brooks Brothers one (6 button, unlined collar)that has a 14 inch neck and 31 inch sleeves. Not sure what to do with it.


Do you think you could take the actual measurements (sleeve, neck, chest)? I wear a 14.5-32 and would like to see how close it is.


----------



## leisureclass

*Adds and Drops*

*New:*
Lands End Brown Shetland Sweater with Saddle Shoulders and made in Scotland, an absolute essential
Tagged Size Large Tall - 24" Pit to Pit
*Asking $40 Shipped CONUS - OBO*

Timex Field Watch - Brand New and completely unused, still in original packaging
20mm lugs, easy to swap in a grosgrain strap (it's currently on a leather one)
I would keep this if my own watch was not almost exactly they same
*Asking $30 Shipped CONUS - OBO*

*
DROPS!!!*


leisureclass said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/68654460.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/cs2kw.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/cs1oy.jpg/
> 
> Harvard Crimson Shop 2 button Sack in Herringbone Tweed
> Brown herringbone with hints of blue, throat latch, leather football buttons, unpadded shoulders
> Chest: 22" Shoulders:18" Sleeve: 25" Back of Coat: 30.5"
> *Drop to $40 or best offer* - Asking $45 Shipped CONUS *OBO*
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/bb3c.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/bb4aa.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/bb5j.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Shetland Crew neck
> Made in the United Kingdom, desirable older labels
> Maroon and shades of grey, interlocking X's that make a herringbone type pattern
> Excellent condition, only flaw being that the Shetland Wool label has loosened threads
> Shoulders: 18.5" Chest: 24" Back Length: 27" Sleeves (like a shirt): 34"
> Tagged a 46
> *Drop to $30 or best offer -* Asking $35 Shipped CONUS *OBO*


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

dexconstruct said:


> Anybody looking for a VERY small OCBD? I've got a vintage yellow Brooks Brothers one (6 button, unlined collar)that has a 14 inch neck and 31 inch sleeves. Not sure what to do with it.


You might consider selling it on Ebay, but specifically aimed at the Japanese market?


----------



## TheTVofP

*Aquascutum Aqua 5 Trench*

Here is an Aqua 5 model double breasted trench from Aquascutum. It is in excellent condition with zip-in wool blend lining. The buckles have seen a good amount of wear, but the rest of the trench is superb. Asking $70 shipped to the CONUS. Please PM me with interest and offers.

Chest 24"
Sleeve 25.5"
BoC 45.5"

] ]

] ]


----------



## jkidd41011

*All prices include shipping/ will discount for multiple items.(CONUS)

New - Bow Ties:*

1 - 5 Robert Talbott $15.00 Each Shipped
#2 & # 3 are sold


















6 - 9 Carrot & Gibbs $15.00 Each Shipped
#6 is sold


















10 - Unbranded Wool Black Watch -Sold
11 - Ben Silver Horse (needs dry-cleaned) $12.00 Shipped
12 - Burberry (has a couple runs, could be used if tagged removed and flipped) - Claimed



















_*Price Drops*_*....**

Ties*


























1. Vintage Ben Silver: 3" x 58"; like new condition......$25.00>>>$20.00 Shipped
2. Vintage Dooney & Bourke: 3" x 57"; vg condition, made in England......$20.00>>>$15.00 Shipped
3. Vintage Robert Talbott linen for The Greenbrier: 3.5" x 60", vg condition...SOLD
4. LL Bean Whitetail Deer (Catalog Cover Fall 1947) 2.75" x 57, vg condition....SOLD


































Orvis Tagged Sz Large.....$20.00...$17.00 Shipped
Barbour Tagged Sz Medium....$25.00....$20.00 Shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL 36R or 38R Fawn Covert Coat with Velvet Collar. Made in the USA. FREE SHIPPING AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

This coat shows no signs of wear; indeed, the exterior breast pocket is still basted shut. It does, however, have a very small and faint brown mark near the edge of the front edge below the buttons. This is very faint, and in any case will likely come out with dry-cleaning. Even if it doesn't, it's concealed when the coat is closed as it is on the interior flap of the front closure. Otherwise, this coat is in excellent condition!

This was Union Made in the USA.

Asking just *$110, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Hand-tagged a 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length (BOC): 42


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO TRAD GRAILS--with HISTORICAL PHILLIES BASEBALL CONNECTIONS! 40L. Brooks Brothers Polo Coat. Langrock of Princeton Raincoat. OFFERS WELCOME!*

I have full provenance on both of these coats, which were previouslyly the property of a former owner on the Philadelphia Phillies--Alexander Buck, a man known in the profession and around Princeton for being exceptionally well-dressed! So, if you're a Phillies fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a piece of Philly memorabilia.... and if you're a trad. or Ivy fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a clothing grail!

*As always, both of these wonderful coats have FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

And also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Brooks Brothers Polo Coat.
*
The quintessential Ivy coat, the Brooks Brothers Polo coat ranks with the Burberry trench and Filson Double Mackinaw as being a major icon of trad. outerwear. And this one is beautiful!

Cut from beautiful, rich, honey-coloured cloth (the traditional colour for Polo coats) which is wonderfully thick and luxurious and has a wonderful hand and drape, this beautiful coat has all of the features that you'd expect from this trad. icon--fully canvassed, half-belted back, double breasted, peak lapels, patch pockets with swelled seams, double-stitched, swelled seams on the shoulders, sleeves, and centre back, a single hook vent, some pick stitching throughout, and a half-lining. It is, of course, absolutely beautifully cut, and was Union made in the USA.

And, of course, this was formerly the property of the owner of the Philadelphia Phillies--giving it just that extra cachet and historical interest!

This coat shows minor signs of wear throughout, as you'd expect for a piece this age, and it has one tiny minor moth nibble on the back. It looks just as through you'd had it a year and worn it during that time, and so it's in Very Good condition. A benefit, I think, as this is clearly a coat to be worn and enjoyed, not babied or treated as a museum piece!

Given its provenance, beauty, and that it's a true trad Grail, and one with a great baseball connection, how about *just $115, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS?

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 42 1/2



















​
         

*2) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton raincoat.*

Langrock was THE Ivy clothiers of Princeton, overshadowing even Hilton and The English Shop. It's now gone, and its suits, jackets, ties, and coats are becoming scarcer each year.

This coat is a classic single-breasted raincoat. There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be gabardine. It has lapped seams throughout, and a singe hook vent. All of its original buttons are intact, and it is fully lined.

This was formerly the property of Alexander Buck, and he wore it often--so you might well see it in replays or pictures of old Phillies games! It even still has his nametag in the collar! 

The good news is that this is a Langrock, owned by Buck, and a trad. classic. The not so good news is taht owing to his extensive wear of it this coat is only in Acceptable condition. It has damage to the lining, as shown, although this would be an easy fix. It also have fraying at the cuffs and teh hem, which could be repaired with the addition of leather strips--again, an easy fix. And it is generally rumpled, and could use a dry clean. There are, though, no stains or odours, and with a little TLC this would be a wonderful, useable coat!

*Owing to its condition, asking just $30, or offer, to allow for restoration costs!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: Raglan, so measured like a shirt: c. 38 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeve.
Length: 46


----------



## TweedyDon

*AWESOME Orvis Canvas Foul Weather Coat with Heavy Duty Clasp Fasteners. Size M. MADE IN THE USA.*

This is terrific! Made in the USA, this fantastic coat is perfect for Spring, Fall and Winter. Cut from heavy cotton canvas, this is fastened by clasps that are designed to be easy to use even with gloves, when it's cold. And when it isn't, they look awfully cool and rugged! The clasps are attached with leather backing, so there's no fear of tearing the heavy canvas--not that there would be anyway, as it's lovely and rugged. The corduroy collar turns up for protection, and has a functional throat latch. The pockets are generous, patch, flapped, and secured by heavy duty studs. The sleeve cuffs have suede leather trim to protect them. The front has a concealed storm placket.

This coat has a detachable tartan lining which is plastic backed for water resistance. It snaps in rather than zips--a far more dependable approach to take!

This coat is simply awesome, and clearly dates from the time when Orvis were making some very serious outdoor gear.

Apart from some minor scuffing to the edges of the leather trim to the cuffs, this coat is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $75, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a Medium, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve (measured like a shirt: c. 37
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeves
Length (BOC): 38 1/4


----------



## dexconstruct

Here's the very small OCBD I posted about. It's kind of an odd shirt. There is no pocket, the label seems to date it to sometime in the 70s, but there is no sleeve length on the label. It also seems like the 16 neck label doesn't correspond to the neck size at all. Could this even be a women's OCBD? Totally not sure. Asking *$40 shipped.

*Neck: 14
Chest: 20
Sleeves: 31
Shoulder: 16.25
Length: 26.5


----------



## jkidd41011

More than likely that is a boys shirt.


----------



## salgy

salgy said:


> next a pair of white bucks saddle oxfords... Made by Nunn Bush (vintage) and marked a 9.5d, lots of life left in the soles $30


These are still available, lets say $20 shipped...


----------



## Pink and Green

I think we have a winner. Boys clothing is tagged numerical sizes from 2-16 or 18 being the top I think. This would most definitely be for a boy, especially since there's no sleeve length (boys clothing doesn't have different sleeve lengths.)


----------



## Jovan

Probably boys, but it wasn't unusual for women to wear the largest boys' sizes or smallest men's sizes so they could share in the fun of wearing an authentic BB OCBD.


----------



## TheTVofP

*OCBD's*

Came across a few OCBD's over the holiday weekend. Let me know if anything is to your liking. Asking $25 each with discounts on multiples, boxed and shipped to the CONUS. Feel free to PM me with interest and offers. Thanks!

1) Brooks Bros. Brooksgate Yellow University Stripe, size 15.5x34. Chest measures 21"

]]

2)Gitman Bros. light purple Pinpoint 2x2 Cotton Oxford. Made in USA, size 15.5x34. Chest 22"

]]

3) Gant White Purebred Cotton 2 Ply Oxford. Made in USA, size 15.5x32. Chest 22". Has locker loop.

]]

4) Yale Co-Op "Mostly Cotton Oxford" 60/40 cotton/poly. Made in USA, size 16x32/33. Chest 23". Has locker loop. There is some discoloration inside the collar, but it may be treatable. Regardless, it is not visible when worn.

]]


----------



## Titus_A

dexconstruct said:


> Could this even be a women's OCBD?


Women's shirts button the other way: i.e., the placket is on the right and the buttons on the left. And a size 16 women's shirt would be quite large.


----------



## patelsd

Nordstrom Houndstooth Blazer - beautiful jacket, 54% silk, excellent condition and very soft. The jacket is a base color cream/beige with blue houndstooth pattern with some red/green stripes (please see fabric detail picture to make up for my lack of color acuity). Fully lined, single vent. Asking $60 shipped, OBO.

Measurements:
Tagged: 41L
P2p: 22" 
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 32 1/4"
Shoulder: 18 1/2"


----------



## TheTVofP

*Drop and some 3/2 Sack Jackets*

Drop...


TheTVofP said:


> Labeled "Clubman Club 400 by Anderson Little," this jacket is in excellent condition and has a very natural shoulder. The front is darted, but nothing extreme. It has a two button front, three buttons on the sleeves, a single vent, and is half lined. I believe I have seen the same jacket on a member in the "what are you wearing thread" along with some praise.
> 
> Chest 21
> Sleeve 23.5
> Shoulders 17.5
> BoC 32
> 
> Sold!


And now some 3/2 Sack Jackets...

1) Southwick Glen Plaid tagged 41T. Jacket is fully canvassed, single vent, 3/2 roll, half lined, and has very soft shoulders. Has old Amalgamated union tag.Asking $40 shipped to the CONUS. 
Chest 21
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 18
BoC 31.5
]









]]]

2) H. Freeman & Son Philadelphia for Brown King & Co Ithaca 'Naturalaire' orphaned suit jacket in a bue/grey color. Jacket is fully canvassed, single vent, 3/2 roll, half lined, and has very natural shoulders. Has old Amalgamated union tag. Asking $35 shipped to the CONUS.
Chest 20.5
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 17.5
BoC 30
]








]]

3) Brooks Bros. Brown Herringbone, Old 346
Jacket is fully canvassed and half lined. Nice 3/2 roll, two button sleeves, and a single vent. Wool is on the thicker side and the herringbone pattern is tight. Excellent condition. Asking $40 shipped CONUS.
Chest 22
Sleeve 23.5
Shoulder 18
BoC 30.5
]








]]


----------



## workthatwedo

^ Hey that's me with the Anderson Little jacket. Someone should buy it if it fits you. You could look like this: https://i39.tinypic.com/33yknef.jpg


----------



## adoucett

Oh snap... It's my size... Taking the plunge :O


----------



## ZackP

Ahh, to be a more "normal" size. That's a great jacket!


----------



## TweedyDon

The BB polo coat, the covert coat, and the peacoat have now all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790

Great sign in front of a knock-off DVD store somewhere in Arlandria, Va. - "You Buy!"

https://theconnecticutyankee.blogspot.com/


----------



## dkoernert

Anyone wear a 10B and interested in some AE shell split toes? I picked them up on ebay and they are way too narrow for me. I can take pics and measurements later if anyone is interested. I'd be asking $110 shipped, to at least recoup part of what I spent.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Bernie Zack said:


> Gentlemen, I am looking for "Nantucket red" cotton trousers. Size 39 or 40 x 31 or 32. Thanks.


Thanks for the PM's, gentlemen, but still looking.


----------



## Himself

Do those 15.5 oxfords measure 15.5? If not, what have they shrunk to?


----------



## TheTVofP

The only one that doesn't measure up to 15.5 is the Gant, which comes in at 15.25.


----------



## concealed

J.Press oxfords 16.5 x 35

available for $35 shipped/shirt


----------



## CMDC

Dead gentleman? Nice find.


----------



## wacolo

$65 shipped CONUS Deansgate Tweed Suit 42 R or L - A fine piece from Deansgate. 2 buttons and a single vent. The pants are flat-front and have a plain bottom. The suit coat also has swelled edges and is half lined. The suit is clean all over save for a couple of small spots on the coat lining. They do not show through at all. Please take a look at the measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve 26 +2
Length BOC 32

Waist 36 +3.5
Inseam 32.5 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband 43


----------



## Esc8p

*PRICE DROP*

Up for sale is a Beautiful *Brooks Brothers* 100% Wool 2 piece suit. _A steal at $75 OBO!_>>>$65 OBO

This is a great all-around suit crafted of a light-medium density fabric perfect for year round use. The 3 button roll to 2 button is a great Trad touch. Medium width notched lapels compliment the sleek flat front trousers with a bold cuff to add weight to the bottom for a sleek fit.

Measurements:
Jacket
Tagged: 40R
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
Shoulder Seem to Seem: 18"
BOC: 30"
Arm length from shoulder seem to end of cuff: 23" plus an additional 2" to let out
Half Canvassed

Pants

Waist: 16.5" (flat) plus additional 2.5" to let out

Inseam: 29.5" including 2" cuff
Suspender button ready

This excellent condition 100% wool and made in the USA suit is made of a commanding medium dark blue field with a subtle plaid with varying hues of blue with an even slighter fine rust orange windowpane throughout.The images do not do it justice.Unfortunately the pictures were taken with my camera phone. The overall color more closely matches the images of the garment laying on the table, though it is slightly deeper in tone.


https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/1c/1cecc...suitCLOSE.jpeg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e2/e2eff...uitJACKET.jpeg

Shipping for the US is included in price.

International shipping available at additional rate.

If you would like more detailed measurements ie. leg opening, knee width, jacket waist, please do not hesitate to ask.

Thank you!

Tyler


----------



## ArtVandalay

Wacolo's tweed suit is perfect for me in every regard...except the trouser length. I could let them out to a 34 but I feel like tweed pants would look goofy without a cuff. Damn!


----------



## CMDC

Orvis olive wide wale corduroys
Like new condition--I don't think these were ever worn
Made in USA
36 waist; 31 inseam
Flat front; no cuff

$25 conus



















Navy polo w/nautical theme from Sign O' the Whale of Annapolis
Tagged XL
Like new condition
Pit to Pit: 24; Length: 30

$19 conus


----------



## Pink and Green

concealed said:


> J.Press oxfords 16.5 x 35
> 
> available for $35 shipped/shirt


Holy smokes what a find! Curse my short arms! It'd be worth it to chunk up in the neck size, but not much I can do about arms.
If you are this size, your ship just came in in a BIG way.


----------



## jkidd41011

Pink and Green said:


> Holy smokes what a find! Curse my short arms! It'd be worth it to chunk up in the neck size, but not much I can do about arms.
> If you are this size, your ship just came in in a BIG way.


17/35 here.....


----------



## hardline_42

*Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser*
The most serious of all Macks. Made of two layers of 24oz wool. One piece cape over shoulders, upper back and sleeves. Game pocket across lower back. An assortment of pockets up front. Six-button closure.
I've had it for two seasons and have worn it about 5 times total. No smells, stains, not even any pilling on the inside or the collar. The paint is still perfect on all of the snaps. The very definition of "excellent used condition."

Tagged a 38 but fits smaller. Use measured values.

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 21"
Length from BOC: 29"

*PRACTICALLY NEW DOUBLE MACK FOR $175 SHIPPED TO CONUS (NEW RETAILS FOR $370)*

PM me with questions. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Orvis Foul Weather Coat--addendum*

NB: This coat closes with snaps, the top one of which is shown (these are similar to those on a Barbour, but more rugged), and then the storm flap that covers the snap front closes with the clasps.

In other news, I'll be listing a size 40 Filson Double Mackinaw in the rarre and discontinued blue and black buffalo paid this weekend -- size 40, and likely to be around $85, or offer shipped. This will be joined by a size 40 Barbour Solway Zipper in Good condition, and at least eight more tweeds!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

conductor said:


> Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a 38 or so? Please see measurements.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped conus
> 
> Pit to Pit 19
> Shoulder 17 3/4"
> Sleeve 24" + 2"
> Length 30"


I hope this won't be thought of as spam, but I think we should all have a look at the second thumbnail there. As a Kurt Vonnegut fan who might just about fit into that, I only wish I was buying clothes at the moment.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Pink and Green said:


> ....your ship just came in in a BIG way.


 You mean, if your ship came in, then you can buy some J.Press shirts. I'm a perfect 16.5/35, and the shirts look fantastic, but $35 isn't what I consider a steal for used shirts. No disrespect to Concealed whatsoever, because making a profit is a great idea (and how I pay for my clothes right now), but I'm guessing he must've gotten a steal, seeing as he purchased 6 suits and 10+ shirts not in his size. The entire collection would be wonderful though, because there is every color of the rainbow in there. We shall see how long they stick around!


----------



## concealed

wrwhiteknight said:


> You mean, if your ship came in, then you can buy some J.Press shirts. I'm a perfect 16.5/35, and the shirts look fantastic, but $35 isn't what I consider a steal for used shirts. No disrespect to Concealed whatsoever, because making a profit is a great idea (and how I pay for my clothes right now), but I'm guessing he must've gotten a steal, seeing as he purchased 6 suits and 10+ shirts not in his size. The entire collection would be wonderful though, because there is every color of the rainbow in there. We shall see how long they stick around!


Didn't realize my price was way off base. I thought that it seemed to line up reasonably with the last few pages that I scanned. Many of the shirts are sold already, thanks to everyone I have dealt with so far!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

The price isn't off base at all, thats why I said "we shall see how long they stick around"; I was implying that I didn't think they would! The shirts are super nice, and look super 'clean' in every way -


----------



## conductor

_Slightly_ smaller J. Press button down collar - for those who are _slightly _smaller. :icon_smile: 16.5 - *34 *

It's a little more toward purple than the photos show. My wife says it is cobalt, if that helps.

Asking $30 shipped conus.


----------



## jkidd41011

wrwhiteknight said:


> The price isn't off base at all, thats why I said "we shall see how long they stick around"; I was implying that I didn't think they would! The shirts are super nice, and look super 'clean' in every way -


J Press and Ben Silver shirts bring stupid money pre-owned if they are in really good condition.

Not sure what shirts cost up in Concealed's neck of the woods...but here they range from $3.50 to $5.00 each plus tax....sometimes more if the store marks up premium brands. If you ship USPS Priority, there's another $5.00 - 6.00.

Personally, I don't know how some of you keep prices so cheap.... And I always try to price my goods accordingly


----------



## concealed

anything not riddled with holes is $10+ here


----------



## jt2gt

WTB....Looking for these items:

Navy flannel winter trousers....size 33 or so and at least 30 in length with flat front and slimmish fit (ie...no 9 inch leg openings)

Navy winter mid length coat in 40ish quilted or otherwise to wear over sportcoat.

Thanks...JT


----------



## conductor

jkidd41011 said:


> J Press and Ben Silver shirts bring stupid money pre-owned if they are in really good condition.
> 
> Not sure what shirts cost up in Concealed's neck of the woods...but here they range from $3.50 to $5.00 each plus tax....sometimes more if the store marks up premium brands. If you ship USPS Priority, there's another $5.00 - 6.00.
> 
> Personally, I don't know how some of you keep prices so cheap.... And I always try to price my goods accordingly


Not to mention that for every quality item in good condition you'll see here there were many hours of sifting through the dross. It takes time to find the good stuff, photograph it, measure it, write up a description, go to the post office and mail it, respond to messages, etc. Not to mention the rack (or two) of items at my house that were either things I should have left at the thrift store, or things that are good but still have not found the right owner. I enjoy uniting great clothes with people who want to wear them for its own sake, but making a profit is ok too.


----------



## Jovan

I try to set a fair price so I make just a little over what I originally paid for the item plus recoup shipping.


----------



## AMProfessor

Well, my recent trip to rural NC didn't produce any of the shirts requested by a few of you who PM'd me some sizes. Alas, selection is hit or miss. I do however, have a couple of new Brooks Brothers OCBDs that might interest some of you here. These are USA made (in Garland, NC), suprima cotton, must-iron. Price is $45 each shipped CONUS. PM for details or click the link for more pictures over in the sales thread.

Solid pink is 15/32 *SLIM FIT
*









Light red university strip is 16/34 *SLIM FIT

*


















More pictures:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-32-and-16-34-USA-Made!&p=1365162#post1365162


----------



## TheTVofP

*Drop plus Tux Jacket*

Drop


TheTVofP said:


> Here is an Aqua 5 model double breasted trench from Aquascutum. It is in excellent condition with zip-in wool blend lining. The buckles have seen a good amount of wear, but the rest of the trench is superb. Asking $70>>>55 shipped to the CONUS. Please PM me with interest and offers.
> 
> Chest 24"
> Sleeve 25.5"
> BoC 45.5"
> 
> ] ]
> 
> ] ]


J Press Sack Tux Jacket. Excellent condition. Jacket has peak lapel, single button front, two button sleeves, and is fully canvassed. Only downside (for some) is that there is a single hook vent. Asking $55 shipped CONUS.
Chest 23
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 19
BoC 31
] ]

]


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops....Need these gone.....

Brooks Brothers slim fit non-iron 16.5 x 4/5 (condition is excellent) $20.00>>>$18.00


























These Shirts are all tagged Large. $13.00 Each shipped or 2 for $22.00, or 3 for $30.00 shipped

Bullock & Jones 1




Bullock & Jones 2




Patrick James (San Fran Mens Store - Made in Canada)




Robert Talbott




Tuttle Distinctive Sportswear (not just Made in US...Made in New England)


----------



## conductor

Brooks Brothers - Hudson Advantage Chino - excellent condition - tagged 37/34 - measures 38/33.75

Asking $25 shipped conus


----------



## andcounting

I've moved to a farm. Not that I had many posts to begin with, but I've not been around because I farm now. Mostly I wear old BB OCBDs and Bills to work in, with high rubber boots down low (made in USA). Anyway...

I have a lot of great clothes that I always wanted to get sold, but they just sit there in a box now. Three piece BB tweed sack suit, Oxford jackets, et al. It really is a good haul. I simply don't have the time now to get them up here, but here is where they belong.

Anyone near Western NC or upstate SC wanna help me here? Maybe I can send them to someone who can get them listed here?


----------



## leisureclass

DROPS AND UPDATES


leisureclass said:


> Lands End Brown Shetland Sweater with Saddle Shoulders and made in Scotland, an absolute essential
> Tagged Size Large Tall - 24" Pit to Pit
> *GONE*
> 
> Timex Field Watch - Brand New and completely unused, still in original packaging
> 20mm lugs, easy to swap in a grosgrain strap (it's currently on a leather one)
> I would keep this if my own watch was not almost exactly they same
> *NOW $25 shipped CONUS -- Asking $30 Shipped CONUS - OBO*


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS AND UPDATES
*


leisureclass said:


> Harvard Crimson Shop 2 button Sack in Herringbone Tweed
> Brown herringbone with hints of blue, throat latch, leather football buttons, unpadded shoulders
> Chest: 22" Shoulders:18" Sleeve: 25" Back of Coat: 30.5"*
> Gone*
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/bb3c.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/bb4aa.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/bb5j.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Shetland Crew neck
> Made in the United Kingdom, desirable older labels
> Maroon and shades of grey, interlocking X's that make a herringbone type pattern
> Excellent condition, only flaw being that the Shetland Wool label has loosened threads
> Shoulders: 18.5" Chest: 24" Back Length: 27" Sleeves (like a shirt): 34"
> Tagged a 46
> 
> *DROPS: ASKING $$25 shipped CONUS* -- Asking $35 Shipped CONUS *OBO*


----------



## LouB

Received a shirt I purchased from jkidd41011 today. A nice shirt and a quick shipment!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDS AND MORE-Including a GRAIL FULL NORFOLK! c. 38 - 46. British Gunchecks, Classic herringbone Tweed, Italian Spring jacket.*

I have several more wonderful jackets to pass on today--including an absolutely BEAUTIFUL Full Norfolk jackets--as well as some superb coats (including a Barbour Solway Zipper and a beautiful Filson Double Mackinaw, size 40, in the rare blue and black plaid) that will be appearing in another thread.

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) PBM of Philadelphia Houndstooth*

PBM is one of more overlooked and underrated American clothiers; based in Philadelphia, their products are the equal of better-known makers like Corbin. This lovely tweed testifies to that; cut from a wonderful chocolate and cream houndstooth, this has a British inspired double vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. The flap pockets are slanted--another British inspiration!--and it has a contemporary two button front, and subtle darts. The lining does show some wear owing to its age, but otherwise this is in excellent condition--and how often do you seen houndstooth like this? It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/8










   

*2) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfully soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*3) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*4) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*

Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

This is tagged a 40R, and measures*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










   

*5) MADE IN ENGLAND Spring guncheck*

Cut from a lovely lighter-weight cloth, this beautiful little gunheck would be perfect for Spring, early summer, and early Fall. The colouring is lovely and light, being a mix of tan cream, forest green, and with a bracken overcheck. It is a contemporary two button front cut with subtle darting, and four button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 3/4










    

*6) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*

This is lovely! A classic grey and cream herringbone tweed flecked with sky blue, berry red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, three button cuffs, a full lining, and a single centre vent. It was also made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a classic jacket, and a mainstay of anyone's wardrobe--so if it fits you, grab it! Surprisingly, this was made by Levi Strauss.... in the US, no less!

*Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










    

*7) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Full Norfolk Tweed Jacket.*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from a wonderful grey basketweave tweed which is flecked with dark blue and russet, this beautiful jacket is a fully functional full Norfolk. It features the classic vertical tweed bands on both front and back, these serve to hold the integral tweed belt, that is adjustable and fastened by leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. The two flapped front pockets are also fastened by these buttons, which are a lovely shade of light chestnut, and the perfect complement to the greys of the tweed. This jacket also features a fully fucntional throat latch. This jacket was made by Linnett, another overlooked but excellent American manufacturer, and was made in the USA. It is fully lined, appears to be fully canvassed, and is in excellent condition; there are a couple of loose stitches in the hem on the lining, but these could readily be ignored, and would be unlikely to be noticed by you anyway--I mention them more for my peace of mind!

This really is a GRAIL jacket-Norfolks are rare, American made fully functional Norfolks rarer still, and one sin this size even more so.... as such, it is a steal at j*ust $125, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price Drops!*

43R Brooks Brothers Brookstweed sack


CLAIMED

* Ties:*









  
Left to right:
1) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - CLAIMED
2) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - $15
3) Brooks Brothers Makers wool - England - $15
4) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - England - $15
5) Pendleton Tartan wool - USA - $15
6) Pintail "Fore" golf emblematic poly - USA - $11

***Discounts available if you purchase multiple items***


----------



## TweedyDon

*Mackinaws! sz. 40 Filson Double Mackinaw in RARE Blue and Black plaid; Chest 33" Mackinaw Shirt jacket for the smaller trad.*

*THE WINTER CLASSIC--You "Might as well have the best"! I have two lovely Mackinaws to pass on today--including a wonderful and RARE blue and black plaid Filson Double Mackinaw, which is one of the most serious pieces of outerwear you could have!
*
As always, there is *FREE SHIPPING ON THESE ITEMS WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) FILSON DOUBLE MACKINAW in Rare Blue and Black Plaid*

You all know what this is, so I needn't spend too much time describing its features.... although I will note that this is the discontinued and now highly sought-after Blue and Black plaid version of this jacket, which is becoming increasingly rare and fetching rather silly prices on ebay.

*From Filson's own description:*

Keep freezing hail, sudden sleet storms and Arctic blasts at bay in our heavyweight Double Mackinaw Cruiser. The key to this 100% wool coat is a one-piece cape sewn over our basic Mackinaw Cruiser style. Add to that four large utility pockets and hand warmer pockets in front, plus a full-width back map pocket that creates another full double layer. The result is breathable warmth that protects against wind, rain and snow. The button closure creates a simple yet effective storm flap and the full collar and button cuffs allow you to batten down the hatches. Average length in back; 31". Made in USA.

*FEATURES*

One piece cape over shoulders, upper back and sleeves creates two full layers of protection; 1 rear full width cruiser pocket with snap closures accessible from both sides.
6 button front closure.
4 large front pockets with snap flaps; 3 utility slots sewn over upper left front pocket; 2 hand warmer pockets under lower front pockets; 1 interior left chest pocket.
Adjustable button cuffs.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it does have a few minor moth nibbles; these affect only the surface nap, are not all the way through, and can only really be seen when you're looking for them. I have had this garment professionally dry cleaned recently by a specialist cleaner (Mayflower's of Princeton), and the cedar-stored it, so it's ready to wear. I would rate this as being in overalll Very Good condition owing to the nibbles!

*This really is an absolute steal at just $95, boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer!*


























    

Tiny Nibbles:

     

*2) Boy's (33" chest, size 16 boy's) Single Mackinaw Shirt Jacket*

The green and blue plaid of this jacket is simply beautiful! Perfect for the smaller trad. or your son, this lovely Mackinaw was made by Sears, back when even Sears, Penney's, and the like were making things right. This is a terrific piece, and would be worn by either a boy or a smaller trad. It does have a small brown mark on the back--but with something like this, that just adds character! Naturally, this is made in the USA, and given the flaw is in very Good condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: c. 31 (measured as a shirt)
Length (BOC): 22


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY Artisan-Made Leather Briefcase. One of a kind! OFFERS WELCOME!*

There's something extremely appealing about this briefcase! It was clearly made by hand, and equally clearly made by someone who really knew what they were doing; the construction is excellent, and the decoration is first-rate. This has one large central compartment, one smaller side compartmet located inside, a carrying handle and a leather should strap, and it is closed by two straps that buckle at the front. This case is a little bit stiff, but that might just be the type of leather used; it has a name etched on the flap near the top, but this is on the surface, not obviously a name unless you're looking at it, and could probably be polished enough so it made to appear like scuff marks.

This is a very lovely, sturdy, handsome case in Very Good condition--and no-one else will have anything like it!

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

6" wide.
14" high
17 3/4 long.


----------



## TweedyDon

*OLD SCHOOL Barbour Solway Zipper--just $50 CONUS!*

*CLAIMED!*

The Solway Zipper was one of the classic Barbours until it was discontinued, and so this is a rare opportunity to grab one at a very good price indeed!

This is a vintage Solway, with all of the old-school Barbour features you'd expect. It carries a vintage single-crest label, is cut from the waxed cotton that Barbour is known for (no Sylkoil here!), and has that utterly rugged and masculine appeal that is now lacking from the current Barbour range.

The Solway has the classic Barbour tartan lining, underarm grommets for ventilation, three patch pockets on the front, the lower two of which feature stom flaps, like the old-school International, to ensure that whatever is inside them is kept dry. It also has adjustable elasticated interior storm cuffs, a small cotton loop by the top chest pocket (to hold gear), and a deep interior pocket with a cotton latch to seal it. It closes with both Barbour studs (all intact) and a heavy-duty zipper (which works perfectly fluidly).

The Solway was a belted model (like the Beacon and International), and so this has belt loops on the side seams, but no belt. This is an older model, and so it could use a re-wax--although it still carries with it that great Barbour wax cotton smell! It has also been patched by Barbour on the back, as shown. There are some very minor nicks throughout, and some minor fraying to the corduroy collar. This is NOT a pristine Barbour, but a wonderful, rugged, usable vintage piece that is in Good, usable condition. As such, I'm asking

*No size tag, but measures to c.44, 46:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 32 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 34 1/2


----------



## AMProfessor

Small collection of NWT Brooks Brothers ties. $30 each.










More details can be found on the sales forum at this link:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-ties-including-vineyard-vines-style-florals


----------



## hardline_42

*VINTAGE BURBERRY'S REVERSIBLE HOUNDSTOOTH BALMACAAN

*This one really hurts to give up but I've finally admitted to myself that it doesn't fit. It's a vintage Burberry's balmacaan raincoat, single breasted, five button closure, adjustable cuffs, button pass-through pockets, a single hook vent and what I would call a "split" raglan sleeve (haven't ever really seen anything like it). The best part is, it's fully reversible with two sets of buttons on either side. One side is a fine cotton gabardine, the other a multicolor wool Irish tweed. Made in England back when BURBERRY was still "Burberry's." There's a little bit of schmootz by one of the pockets. Probably a bit of mud that splashed on to it. Otherwise in great condition with no rips or holes.

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 23.5"
Sleeve (from assumed shoulder): 23.5"
Length (from BOC): 38"
Shoulders: 20"

*Asking $150 shipped to CONUS.

*


----------



## drlivingston

Bright pink and green 100% silk jackets! Both are tagged 42R. They are from Christopher's Clothiers in Palm Beach, FL. Add a bit of color to you spring/summer wardrobe! Each jacket is only $20. Buy them both for $30 shipped!










Pink jacket is 2 button, center vent, patch pockets, fully lined, mother of pearl buttons
P2P------22-1/2
Shoulder-19-1/2
BOC-----30
Sleeve---25-1/4


Green jacket is 2 button, center vent, fully lined, mother of pearl buttons
P2P------22
Shoulder-19
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24-3/4


----------



## drlivingston

Brown glen plaid jacket union made in 03/1969. It's a one-button model with side vents, jetted pockets, and unusual lapels. To be coming up on 44 years old, it is in great condition. The single button on the left sleeve will have to be replaced. Only $20 shipped.
P2P------21-3/4
Shoulder-18-1/2
BOC-----31
Sleeve---24-3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Jackets and Suits from $16, shipped!*

*As always, everything has FREE SHIPPING in CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and OFFERS!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*2) Brooks Brothers Makers suit. Classic miniature herringbone 3/2 sack.
*
Another absolutely beautiful suit, this is cut as the classic 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers. The cloth is a lovely dark grey miniature herringone with a very, very very subtle vertical russet stripe running throughout. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a single center vent, three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This suit was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist (flat): 19 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*3) Normal Hilton Dark Grey 3/2 sack*

Another lovely trad. suit! This is from Normal Hilton, and is a lovely 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, has a center vent, three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for a very small hole on the calf of one of the trouser legs--this is very hard to find even if you know it's there, but, because of this, I'm asking

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist (flat): 20
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.










     ​
*4) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*5) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










    

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*6) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*8) Lovely, classic, brown herringbone tweed! Made in Canada.*

This is a very, very nice tweed! Cut from classic brown herringbone, this features a very subtle blue vertical stripe throughout, that can be hardly seen except of close inspection. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two buttn front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition. And I'm asking

*just $16, for a half-canvassed tweed--or offer!

Measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2








   

*
9) Classic Trad Green Hardwick Blazer*

This is a lovely trad. fall staple! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this Hardwick was Made in the USA. It has a single vent, brass-colored buttons, two button front, and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition.

*Excellent value at just $16, or offer!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32










   

* 10) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*11) RECENT Fumagallis Shawl Collar Tuxedo*

Ignore the name this is beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a wonderful, classic shawl collar, jetted pockets, singe button closure, and covered buttons. It is also ventless, in Flusser-approved style. The trousers are pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+2 --just in case you are deformed and need this extra!)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam: 33 (+ 2 1/4)










     

*12) VINTAGE 1962 Shawl-collar Tuxedo from Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington, DC!*

Raleigh's was one of the Trad bastions of DC, being a high-end family-owned haberdasher's until it was sold in 1984. This tuxedo dates from its heyday, having been cut and built in the USA (where else? RED CHINA?! Not in 1962!) in 1962. It is a beautiful example of tradly formal tailoring; a wonderful, swooping shawl collar, which features a buttonhole for one's boutonniere, jetted pockets, no vent, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed. The trousers are subtly pleated, and feature interior buttons for suspenders. This is simply terrific, and is unmistakeably a 1960s Trad tuxedo--Ralph Lauren would kill for this level of authenticity!

It does have a couple of minor flaws, as shown. There's a very, very small pinprick hole in the bottom right hand corner of the front of the jacket, which I only found on second inspection, in bright light. This would be an easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, or else could be ignored. The lapels have a hint of the start of a fray right at the edge at the bottom. Both give this jacket a wonderful patina, and a hint of tradly insouciance! Overall, then, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.... especially considering its age! Clearly, good clothes really do last if properly cared for.....

Given its provenance, and condition, this is a steal at just $24, or offer.

*Tagged a 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/1)










        ​
*13) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $22, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*14) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*15) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $22, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## Barnavelt

*Price Drops and New Stuff*

Leatherman belt, utterly Baltimore with a swell crab motif.
Great shape, slight price tag sticky on the back of the buckle end.
Stamped size 40, it is 44.5 inches long.
Asking $13 conus


This 3/2 sack has been well-loved by it's previous owner but it has loads of personality.
Nice lapel roll, natural shoulders, hook vent, half lined. Light wool, great plaid palette of olive green, teal, and
burgundy. Best of all, It's a Cricketeer from the boy's and men's specialty shop of Watertown, NY.
A very small snag / hole on the back of the right shoulder as indicated in the picture.
It is literally so small and hidden by the pattern I had trouble taking a photo where it is visible. Definitely 
needs a cleaning; perspiration stains at the inner lining of the armpits and some fading at the hem. I think
this jacket is quite old, just how old I am not certain.

Shoulder 19.5
P2P 23
Width at 2nd Button 21.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31

Asking $28 conus.






This pair of tartan wool pants are in excellent condition. No rips or holes, small and very removable discoloration on the white inner lining that is not noticeable when pants are worn. On seam pockets, flat front, no cuffs. Tagged "Halrin" and with prior owner's name written inside (per the name, I believe these actually may be of the Gordon tartan). See measurements below.

Asking $14 shipped in the US

Waist laid flat 19.5 (+2.5 if needed)
Outseam 40.5
Inseam 29 (+2 if needed)
Front rise 13
Pant leg opening 9





Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, polyester, A.S. Cooper's Man's Shop of Bermuda. Great condition. Asking $9 CONUS or $16 for both this tie and the one below, if desired.






Another nautical tie depicting a red-shirted sailor on a buoy and the well-known boating admonition, "Keep Left". 3 inches at the widest point. Made in England for English Sports Shops, Bermuda. Great condition. No material tag but feels like poly. Asking $9 CONUS or $16 for both this tie and the one above, if desired.





Aran-style Fisherman's sweater

-Made in England by Peregrine / JG Glover, 100% pure new wool, Size L.
-Very good condition, slight fuzziness of a single thread at the left cuff; should not be an issue.
-Thick, nice color, nice variation of designs within a single sweater.
Width: 23, Sleeves:33 from center of collar, Length: 28

-Asking $20 CONUS.






Custom made heavy wool tweed shooting / hunting coat manufactured by Pryce Sporting Tailors of New York. Thick and rugged tweed that is most likely Scottish. Olive and dark brown houndstooth with beautiful crimson filling out the windowpane design. Dual action back, deep front pockets with extra storage space for shotgun shells, and an interior poacher's pocket.

5 button front, no vent. Condition is very, very good as indicated in the pictures. Wear around pocket piping and two very small snags in the back of the lining unnoticeable when worn.

Shoulder 19
P2P 21
Waist at 2nd button 20
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25

Asking $55 conus.














Donegal Tweed 3/2 Jacket

My Donegal is darted and has 2 buttons; I wish I had found one like this first but that's the way it goes...
Beautiful Donegal tweed by Huntington; you will like it more each time you wear it. I can't get enough of the colors. Every trad closet should have at least one IMHO. Great shape, hook vent, half canvassed, 2 button cuffs.
Shoulders 18
P2P 20
Waist 19
Sleeve 23
Length BOC 30

Asking $30 CONUS














Wool Plaid 3/2 Jacket

Wow. No maker listed so this must have been a custom job. You won't see very many 3/2 roll jackets like this one. Half lined and half canvassed, great plaid pattern in green, blue, and peach. 2 button cuffs, nice shoulders and a great lapel roll. Really unusual and I was very happy to find it in the hope of passing it on to one of you here.

Shoulders 19
P2P 24
Waist 23
Sleeve 24.5
Length BOC 30.5

Asking $30 CONUS


----------



## hardline_42

hardline_42 said:


> *Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser*
> The most serious of all Macks. Made of two layers of 24oz wool. One piece cape over shoulders, upper back and sleeves. Game pocket across lower back. An assortment of pockets up front. Six-button closure.
> I've had it for two seasons and have worn it about 5 times total. No smells, stains, not even any pilling on the inside or the collar. The paint is still perfect on all of the snaps. The very definition of "excellent used condition."
> 
> Tagged a 38 but fits smaller. Use measured values.
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 21"
> Length from BOC: 29"
> 
> *PRACTICALLY NEW DOUBLE MACK *


*SOLD.*


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$28 each or take both for $50 - BB OCBDs Made in USA Original Polo shirts. Extremely Clean and in excellent shape. Both are 15.5/34, one is yellow and the other is blue.
Chest 24
Shoulders 18.25
Sleeve from Shoulder Seam 25.25
Neck 15.5





$58 Hardwick Sportcoat Frank & Bill Model 44R Unstructured and french faced. The material is not tagged but I suspect it is silk and wool. The coat has patch pockets and side vents. Excellent Condition with no holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 26 +1



$65 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.75
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5



$45 BB 3/2 Sack 48L Made in the USA of, I am guessing Silk and Wool. The fabric is a herringbone of gray and light blue with a windowpane of tan and blue over the top. The coat is fully lined and has a single vent. It is tagged as a 48L but please not these measurements.
Chest 24.75
Shoulders 21
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5



$30 PRL Blue Cords NWT 32/30 Navy Blue 100% Cotton Flat Front. Prospect model. Tagged a 32/30 and please note these measurements
Waist 16.5
Inseam 31
Outseam from top of waistband 42.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on USA-made Classic Leather Jackets! OFFERS WELCOME!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

[B]Please PM with interest and offers![/B]
*

1) Avirex A-2 in goatskin. *

This is wonderful--and if it just wasn't too big for me (I was hopeful when I bought it, knowing A-2s can run small...) it wouldn't be here.

As you know, Avirex is one of the better known makers of A-2s, and this one is wonderful. Cut from supple yet very, very hardwearing goatskin, this beautiful jacket has all the features you'd want from an A-2; knit cuffs, knit lower panel, patch pockets, heavy-duty zip front, SINGLE back panel, and a beautiful cut. It also has underarm grommets for ventilation and a fully functional extra throat latch. It was MADE in the USA, too!

With the exception of a very small mark in the lining and a couple of very very minor scuffs, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $85, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, but A-2s tend to be cut tight:

Measurements*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (Recall that these measurements are for the neo-raglan sleeve of an A2)
Length (BOC): 25 1/2



















    

*2) GORGEOUS Golden Bear leather jacket, Made in San Francisco and cut like a Barbour Border/Half-Norfolk!*

This is wonderful! Cut from wonderfully soft yet durable mocha brown leather, this gorgeous jacket has the appearance of a Barbour Border at the front, with two lower bellows pockets and two slash handwarmer pockets. The flaps of the pockets are lined in complementary leather of teh same color as the collar. This jacket also features a bi-swing back and a half belt, similar to a half-Norfolk. The cuffs are fastened with buttons and are adjustable. The jacket is fully lined with a thinsulate tartan lining for warmth. The right-hand pocket flap has a mini-pocket built in--I assume for your iPod! This jacket really is packed with lovely details!

This was made in San Franciso, USA! Apart from a minor nick to the surface of the collar, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

A wonderfully luxurious jacket made by one of the most reputable US leather companies, this is a steal at just *$85, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!*

*Tagged a M, this measures*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*FILSON MEASUREMENTS!*

My apologies for not including these originally!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2 (measured across chest from armpit to armpit on the inner layer of wool, not the caping.)
Sleeve: c. 34
Shoulder: NA
Length BOC: 29 1/2
Length TOC: 32

*OFFERS WELCOME!*


----------



## CMDC

If anyone out there is an 18 / 36 in shirts, you're in luck. I hit a Paul Stuart honey hole today. A bunch of dress shirts in various combinations of blue. All in stellar condition. They'll be up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jkidd41011

CMDC said:


> If anyone out there is an 18 / 36 in shirts, you're in luck. I hit a Paul Stuart honey hole today. A bunch of dress shirts in various combinations of blue. All in stellar condition. They'll be up tonight or tomorrow.


That is Duke63 on style forums size. Not sure if he posts on here.


----------



## TheTVofP

*Grail Alert!*

I was fortunate enough to come across a Navy BB Makers Golden Fleece Sack Suit tagged a 39. I will be posting it within the next couple of hours once I fully inspect it and take some pics and measurements. At first glance it is in great shape and I am considering lopping off some of my 6'8" frame to fit into it. Just thought I'd give a heads up to those who may be interested.


----------



## CMDC

Six, yes, Six Paul Stuart blue dress shirts. All are spread collar and barrel cuff. Excellent condition w/minimal wear.
Made in Canada
18 x 36

$25 conus each. If anyone wants multiples, especially the whole load, deals will be made.










Nailhead (2 shirts)










Light and Dark blue stripe (2 shirts)










Solid blue (1)










Blue microcheck w/darker blue windowpane (1)


----------



## SLeiber

TheTVofP said:


> I was fortunate enough to come across a Navy BB Makers Golden Fleece Sack Suit tagged a 39. I will be posting it within the next couple of hours once I fully inspect it and take some pics and measurements. At first glance it is in great shape and I am considering lopping off some of my 6'8" frame to fit into it. Just thought I'd give a heads up to those who may be interested.


Interested! I'm about a 38, so I hope it's a little small. In theory, could somebody who wears a 38 easily get a 39 tailored to fit them?


----------



## TheTVofP

*Grail BB Navy Sack!*

Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece Navy 3/2 Sack Suit. The jacket has two button sleeves, very soft shoulders, a single vent, and is half lined. It is fully canvassed and has some nice attention to detail (see the photo of the latch for the boutonniere). The only flaw I have been able to spot in the jacket is a very small snag on the back of the left shoulder that can be seen in one of the photos. The fabric feels amazingly soft and is a nice lighter weight wool. The pants are uncuffed and in excellent condition and have no flaws that I have been able to spot.

Sold!

Jacket
Chest 20"
Sleeve 24.5"
Shoulder 17.5"
BoC 30.5"

Pants
Waist 33" (+1)
Inseam 32" uncuffed (+2)
Rise about 11.5"

]









]]  

]]


----------



## anglophile23

If anyone has any suspenders that need a good home. I can provide it.


----------



## drlivingston

A few odd jackets for sale. $20 each shipped.

Sons & Harwell--2 button, center vent, made in the USA, darker tweed with beautiful teal and magenta window panes, fully lined
P2P------22
Shoulder-19
BOC-----30-1/2
Sleeve---24










Lands' End--2 button, center vent, made in the USA, fully lined, wool/silk blend, tagged 38R
P2P------20-1/2
Shoulder-19
BOC-----30-1/4
Sleeve---23-1/2










Countess Mara--2 button, center vent, silk blend, fully lined
P2P------24
Shoulder-20-1/2
BOC-----32
Sleeve---24-3/4










Harris Tweed for Stafford--2 button, center vent, 1/2 lined, sueded elbow patches
P2P------21-1/2
Shoulder-18
BOC-----30
Sleeve---24-3/4


----------



## tocqueville

I'm on the hunt for a new (to me) navy blazer...42 S...please keep my in mind as y'all do whatever it is you do to have such amazing clothing to sell...

Thanks


----------



## leisureclass

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/mer2h.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/mern.jpg/

Mercer and Sons 16/34 Spread Collar
*Asking $30 Shipped CONUS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/hc2e.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/48591420.jpg/

*Mavest for the Harvard Coop 3/2 Navy Hopsack, 2 patch pockets, hook vent, quintessential trad piece*

Shoulders: 17.25"
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25.25"
Length of back under collar: 30.5"

*Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/cor2os.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cor3p.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/corrr.jpg/

*Corbin 3/2 Tweed Sack, beautiful shoulders and hook vent*

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25"
Length of back under collar: 30.25"

*Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/bb2uu.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/20503014.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers 346 Feathertweed, rare larger size!*

Shoulders: 18.25"
Chest: 23.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25.5"
Length of back under collar: 32"

* Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

Reasonable offers accepted on any item - discounts for multiple purchases
*


----------



## DavidLane

*Coat still available?*

Do you still have this coat below? Is the length including the collar or not? Sleeves seem really long just wanted to see if it was a 48L or 48R approximately.

Thanks,

David-

This is a beautiful jacket, for a bigger guy. It is two button, darted but the fabric is wonderfully soft and vibrant. Made by Magee. Approximate measurements: chest 25", sleeves 27" +1.5", shoulders 20.5", length 32". Asking $45 including shipping east of the Mississippi, $47.50 to the west.


----------



## Barnavelt

*Updates*

Leatherman belt, Sold, Thank You.

This 3/2 sack has been well-loved by it's previous owner but it has loads of personality.
Nice lapel roll, natural shoulders, hook vent, half lined. Light wool, great plaid palette of olive green, teal, and
burgundy. Best of all, It's a Cricketeer from the boy's and men's specialty shop of Watertown, NY.
A very small snag / hole on the back of the right shoulder as indicated in the picture.
It is literally so small and hidden by the pattern I had trouble taking a photo where it is visible. Definitely 
needs a cleaning; perspiration stains at the inner lining of the armpits and some fading at the hem. I think
this jacket is quite old, just how old I am not certain.

Shoulder 19.5
P2P 23
Width at 2nd Button 21.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31

Asking $28 conus.






This pair of tartan wool pants are in excellent condition. No rips or holes, small and very removable discoloration on the white inner lining that is not noticeable when pants are worn. On seam pockets, flat front, no cuffs. Tagged "Halrin" and with prior owner's name written inside (per the name, I believe these actually may be of the Gordon  tartan). See measurements below.

Asking $14 shipped in the US

Waist laid flat 19.5 (+2.5 if needed)
Outseam 40.5
Inseam 29 (+2 if needed)
Front rise 13
Pant leg opening 9





Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, polyester, A.S. Cooper's Man's Shop of Bermuda. Great condition. Asking $9 CONUS or $16 for both this tie and the one below, if desired.






Another nautical tie depicting a red-shirted sailor on a buoy and the well-known boating admonition, "Keep Left". 3 inches at the widest point. Made in England for English Sports Shops, Bermuda. Great condition. No material tag but feels like poly. Asking $9 CONUS or $16 for both this tie and the one above, if desired.





Aran-style Fisherman's sweater
Sold, Thank You.

Custom made heavy wool tweed shooting / hunting coat manufactured by Pryce Sporting Tailors of New York. Thick and rugged tweed that is most likely Scottish. Olive and dark brown houndstooth with beautiful crimson filling out the windowpane design. Dual action back, deep front pockets with extra storage space for shotgun shells, and an interior poacher's pocket.

5 button front, no vent. Condition is very, very good as indicated in the pictures. Wear around pocket piping and two very small snags in the back of the lining unnoticeable when worn.

Shoulder 19
P2P 21
Waist at 2nd button 20
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25

Asking $55 conus.














Donegal Tweed 3/2 Jacket

My Donegal is darted and has 2 buttons; I wish I had found one like this first but that's the way it goes...
Beautiful Donegal tweed by Huntington; you will like it more each time you wear it. I can't get enough of the colors. Every trad closet should have at least one IMHO. Great shape, hook vent, half canvassed, 2 button cuffs.
Shoulders 18
P2P 20
Waist 19
Sleeve 23
Length BOC 30

Asking $30 CONUS














Wool Plaid 3/2 Jacket
Sold, Thank You


​


----------



## TheTVofP

*Florsheim 10.5 Lot*

Three pairs of Florsheims in size 10.5. Two pairs of Longwings and one pair of Kilties. I am far from an expert on shoes, so excuse the lack of true detail in the description. I would really prefer to sell them all together, so I'm asking $65 for the lot shipped to the CONUS. Please PM me with questions and offers.

Kiltie Tassels 10.5 D. Newer Imperials and show the least wear. Rubber heel. 
Black Longwings 10.5 C. Older Imperials with V-cleat and pebbled leather. No laces. 
Brown Longwings 10.5 C. Not sure if these are actually Imperials, they have a rubber heal inner label only says "The Florsheim Shoe"

]









]]]
]


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Some of the regular readers/posters will remember that CMDC had an LLBean winter parka listed here for sale a while back. I'm the very happy purchaser of this great coat and wanted to publicly thank CMDC. He's a great guy to deal with and please don't hesitate to do business with him.


----------



## patelsd

All prices include shipping within the CONUS, feel free to PM me with questions or for more photos, multiple purchases will will receive a discount.

Ties:
Brooks Brothers: great condition, classic red, green, blue and cream striped tie. $18


Shirts:
Brooks Brothers: Slim fit polo shirt, size 16 1/2 - 32, great condition, two small dots on the breast pocket as shown in the images. $18


Gitman Brothers: multicolored gingham shirt in tagged size medium, perfect condition. $18


Orvis: excellent condition, very soft, multicolored, tagged size Large $18


Ralph Lauren: multicolored plaid, tagged size Large. $18


Jackets:
Aquascatum Navy Jacket with metal crest buttons. Excellent condition, no tagged size but approximately a 42-44 (please see exact measurements). 2 button 1/4 lined, no vent. $55
P2P: 23 1/2"
Sleeve: 25 1/4"
Length: 32"
Shoulder 21 1/2" 


Polo University Club Blazer: black plaid with purple overchecks, single vent, 2 button, fully-lined. No tagged size but approximately a 42R. $45
P2P: 22"
Sleeves: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 31"


Burberry Blazer: Tan plaid, 2 button, single vent,fully lined, approximate size 42R. $55
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 31"


Southwick: navy and white houndstooth jacket. 2 button, 1/2 lined, single vent, no tagged size, but approximately a 40L. There is a 1 cm x 4 mm stain on one of the cuffs as highlighted in one of the images, but the dry cleaner assures me its a cinch to get out. $50
P2P: 22"
Sleeve: 25 7/8"
Length: 32"
Shoulder: 19"


Nordstrom Houndstooth Blazer - beautiful jacket, 54% silk, excellent condition (like new) and very soft. The jacket is a base color cream/beige with blue houndstooth pattern with some red/green stripes (please see fabric detail picture to make up for my lack of color acuity). Fully lined, single vent. $55

Measurements:
Tagged: 41L
P2p: 22" 
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 32 1/4"
Shoulder: 18 1/2"


Hickey Freeman Blazer: 2 button, fully lined, single vent, tagged size 40R, 52% silk, 48% wool, tweed with gold and brown overchecks. $45


Hickey Freeman Blazer: 2 button, fully lined, single vent, tagged size 42R, 100% wool, tan with blue overcheck, there is a small (4.5 x 6 mm) on the back of one of the sleeves as highlighted in the pictures. $45
P2P: 22 1/2"
Sleeve 25"
Shoulder: 19 1/2"
Length: 31"


----------



## Orgetorix

A few nice items to offer:

Vintage BB 3-piece sack, approximately 42R. An old favorite of mine, but it's too big now. More pictures here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-3-Piece-sack-suit-42R&p=1366121#post1366121

$75 shipped CONUS.

Pit to pit: 22"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length (BOC): 31"
Sleeves: 25" with 1" to let down

Vest chest, pit to pit: 21"

Trouser waist: 37" with maybe 1" to let out
Inseam: 31" with maybe 0.5" to let down plus 1.5" cuffs










Southwick 3/2 herringbone tweed. The color is a nice creamy brown/gray; really unique and appealing. It's also one of the softest constructed jackets I've seen. It's almost like a sweater. About 41-42L. More pictures here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 1-27-13/Southwick tweed/

$50 shipped CONUS.

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Shoulders: 18"
BOC: 32"
Sleeves: 25.5" with 2" to let down










Vintage brown 3/2 sack tweed. There are no labels, but I think this is from the '50s based on the construction and union label. It's a really hearty fabric, a brown broken-bone pattern (alternating herringbone & barleycorn weave). 3 patch pockets make it a really nice, unique piece. I think it's about 44-46L. More pics here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 1-27-13/50s tweed/

There's one hole on the back down by the bottom of the vent. It's not noticeable (I put paper behind it in the photo) and would be an easy fix.

$40 OBO, including shipping CONUS.










Navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer from Bunce Brothers, a shop in Cleveland. Patch lower pockets, swelled edges, hook vent, the works. It's really nice; I actually had a BB Makers sack flannel blazer and sold it in favor of this one. It's about a 42-43R, IMO. No condition issues. More pics here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 1-27-13/Bunce Bros blazer/

$50 shipped CONUS.

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Shouldes: 18.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeves: 25" plus 1.75" to let down










Finally, a couple things that aren't as trad but may be of interest here. Click on the photo to go to the SALES forum post for more pics & info.

Corneliani for PRL tweed, 42L. This is the "Trip English" model, with super-duper-soft shoulders. 



Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece hopsack blazer, 44L


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops....

*All prices include shipping/ will discount for multiple items.(CONUS)

Bow Ties:*

1 - 5 Robert Talbott $15.00>>>12.00 Each Shipped
#2 & # 3 are sold


















6 - 9 Carrot & Gibbs $15.00>>>12.00 Each Shipped
#6 is sold


















10 - Unbranded Wool Black Watch -Sold
11 - Ben Silver Horse (needs dry-cleaned) $12.00>>>10.00 Shipped
12 - Burberry (has a couple runs, could be used if tagged removed and flipped) - Claimed



















_*Price Drops*_*....**

Ties*


























1. Vintage Ben Silver: 3" x 58"; like new condition......$25.00>>>$20.00>>>15.00 Shipped
2. Vintage Dooney & Bourke: 3" x 57"; vg condition, made in England......$20.00>>>$15.00>>>12.00 Shipped
3. Vintage Robert Talbott linen for The Greenbrier: 3.5" x 60", vg condition...SOLD
4. LL Bean Whitetail Deer (Catalog Cover Fall 1947) 2.75" x 57, vg condition....SOLD









































Orvis Tagged Sz Large.....claimed

Barbour Tagged Sz Medium (Measures Roughly 7 1/4" across and 20 1/2" around the inside)....$25.00....$20.00>>>15.00 Shipped


----------



## conductor

A couple of new offerings tonight:

First off, an Atkinsons Irish Poplin (50% wool 50% silk) tie made in Ireland - perfect condition - 53" long 3" wide - Queens Own Oxfordshire Hussars Regimental
Asking $18 shipped conus











Next a Turnbull and Asser - measures 18 x 36 - 9 button front - Great condition - Made in England

CLAIMED











Quoddy Canoe shoe - size 12, some wear, but in decent shape. Lug soles, some of the fine stitch is missing (see first small pic).
CLAIMED












BB Tweed Herringbone 3/2 sac, center vent, half lined, half canvased - approximately 42 S - but see measurements. Great condition overall - t 
he exterior is very clean and in goo shape. There is some discoloring in the under arm arm area, but I believe this is the result of stain removal as the area is not soiled. However, because if this, CLAIMED

Chest 22"
Sleeve 23" + 2"
Shoulder 18.5"
Lenghth 29.5"


----------



## Yuca

Brooks Brothers Makers shirts clearout! The world’s most imitated shirt!

All shirts are size 15-3. All in good, wearable condition.

All prices are CONUS. (Enquiries outside the US welcome; cost will be the same or similar.)

1 shirt $20
2 shirts $18 each
3 shirts $17 each
4 shirts $15 each

1. Peach. This is an old shirt, featuring the beloved 6 button placket.





2. Peach, of a slightly more modern vintage (late 80s).





The remaining shirts have slightly smaller collars (2 and 7/8”).

3. Dark blue with small check





4. Blue and white stripes





This one is slightly discoloured under the armpits (not enough to show up in photos), but it is certainly wearable, however it’s yours for just $15.

5. White with blue check





:biggrin2: Or take all 5 shirts for $67 :icon_smile_big:

(N.B. These shirts will be shipped from the UK, so please expect them to take a while to arrive.)


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Makers yellow stripe bd
16.5 x 36
$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers yellow long sleeve polo
Like new condition
Size L
Pit to Pit: 23; Length: 30; Sleeve: 35
$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club short sleeve polo
Size M
Pit to Pit: 22; Length: 28.5
$20 conus


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Dr. Mud's Cheap and Nearly Free Stuff

*When we moved to the banks of the Harpeth River, I gained a view but lost square footage in the closet, so I've got to keep things rather tidy. First the cheap and then the free, or nearly so.

Brooksgate 3/2 Worsted Blazer

Three patch sack, measures about a 40 or 41R. 3/2 with two on the sleeves. Nice shape with no real issues. Half lined. Great three season starter blazer. Measurements are very close for me, but there's no room.

PTP: 21
Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve: 26
BOC: 31

$35 shipped



Orvis Khakis Moleskins, made in USA

I won't lie: These are well loved. They exhibit the beginning of the last stage of moleskins. That wonderful phase where the fabric gains a varied patina and rumpled texture. Great for for putting your feet up by the fire on snowy weekends or tossing the football out in the yard with your son during halftime of the SEC championship game. No issues or fraying yet. If I hadn't gained the extra five pounds in the last two years, I would never let these go: it will take me ten years on another pair to make them look this good.

Waist: 33 (would probably work for a 32 as well)
Inseam: 31

$17 shipped



Shoe Trees

Three pair of vintage Shoekeeper wooden shoe trees by Rochester. Probably from the 50's or 60's. Handles say "No. 5." Split toe. Great shape. These were my father's; he valued his nice things. But, sadly, my feet aren't as large as his nor will be my shadow. They should fit a shoe from sizes 11-13 or so. I wear a 10 and they stretch my shoes a bit, so I'm keeping two pair solely for that purpose. Currently they wander around my closet floor like blind turtles. Please help free the blind turtles.

Free plus shipping and $3 bucks (Reserved now, with quite the line forming).


----------



## ZackP

Would anyone be interested possibly in a windowpane like Brooks Brothers jacket (Mexico) made with camel hair? 39S, approximately 29.5 long, shoulders are about 18.5" and chest feels like 42" or so. I'll get measurements if you all are interested. PM me or post and let me know, it's really nice...just think it may be a tad bit too small for me and maybe someone would like it. Just gotta find out if it's worth more than a buck


----------



## balla25

Mississippi Mud - please check your PM as I would be glad to take those vintage shoe trees off your hands. Thanks!


----------



## rabidawg

ZackP said:


> Would anyone be interested possibly in a windowpane like Brooks Brothers jacket (Mexico) made with camel hair? 39S, approximately 29.5 long, shoulders are about 18.5" and chest feels like 42" or so. I'll get measurements if you all are interested. PM me or post and let me know, it's really nice...just think it may be a tad bit too small for me and maybe someone would like it. Just gotta find out if it's worth more than a buck


Would be interested in pictures and measurements.


----------



## jkidd41011

Interest check....

I have a pair of Woolrich flannel lined khakis (made in the US) size 42x30. They looked new old stock when I bought them, and I've wore a couple times. They are a tad loose in the waist and short. If these appeal to anyone let me know. Otherwise I might have them altered.


----------



## TheTVofP

Drop...


TheTVofP said:


> Came across a few OCBD's over the holiday weekend. Let me know if anything is to your liking. Asking $25>>>20 each with discounts on multiples, boxed and shipped to the CONUS. Feel free to PM me with interest and offers. Thanks!
> 
> 1) Brooks Bros. Brooksgate Yellow University Stripe, size 15.5x34. Chest measures 21"
> 
> ]]
> 
> 2)Gitman Bros. light purple Pinpoint 2x2 Cotton Oxford. Made in USA, size 15.5x34. Chest 22"
> 
> ]]
> 
> 3) Gant White Purebred Cotton 2 Ply Oxford. Made in USA, size 15.5x32. Chest 22". Has locker loop.
> 
> ]]
> 
> 4) Yale Co-Op "Mostly Cotton Oxford" 60/40 cotton/poly. Made in USA, size 16x32/33. Chest 23". Has locker loop. There is some discoloration inside the collar, but it may be treatable. Regardless, it is not visible when worn.
> 
> ]]


----------



## CMDC

Here's a truly fantastic pair of flannels...

Orvis Charcoal Loden flannel trousers.
Outstanding condition
Flat front, no cuff
Measure 36 x 30 +1.5 underneath

*SOLD*



















Bills Khakis bd sportshirt
Tagged XL Tailored Fit
Measures 17.5 x 36 with 27 pit to pit
Excellent condition. Pattern is a mix of olive, navy, and purple

$22 conus


----------



## Barnavelt

It seems like Spring is on the minds of everyone but I have a couple more Fall / Winter shirts to offer before everyone unpacks their madras for the season! Forgive the sideways pics; photobucket is not my friend tonight.

Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel

80% Cotton 20% Wool, Slim Fit sports shirt sized L. Nice versatile mustard-y color with brown lines. Soft, great condition.
-19.5 inch shoulders
-25 inch sleeves
-30 inch length back of shirt

Asking $20 CONUS




Viyella "Tuttle Golf" Collection

80% Cotton 20% Wool, Size XL sport shirt. Made in USA. I can't tell you how beautiful this shirt is in person. I loved the pattern and colors so much I bought it even though it was too big for me. Really nice.
-22 inch shoulders
-25.5 inch sleeves
-33 inch length back of shirt

Asking $20 CONUS





Asking $20


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$28--->$25 each or take both for $45 - BB OCBDs Made in USA Original Polo shirts. Extremely Clean and in excellent shape. Both are 15.5/34, one is yellow and the other is blue.
Chest 24
Shoulders 18.25
Sleeve from Shoulder Seam 25.25
Neck 15.5

$58--->$53 Hardwick Sportcoat Frank & Bill Model 44R Unstructured and french faced. The material is not tagged but I suspect it is silk and wool. The coat has patch pockets and side vents. Excellent Condition with no holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 26 +1

$65--->$60 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.75
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$45--->$40 BB 3/2 Sack 48L Made in the USA of, I am guessing Silk and Wool. The fabric is a herringbone of gray and light blue with a windowpane of tan and blue over the top. The coat is fully lined and has a single vent. It is tagged as a 48L but please not these measurements.
Chest 24.75
Shoulders 21
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$30--->$27 PRL Blue Cords NWT 32/30 Navy Blue 100% Cotton Flat Front. Prospect model. Tagged a 32/30 and please note these measurements
Waist 16.5
Inseam 31
Outseam from top of waistband 42.5


----------



## concealed

Few Items

Andover Shop White Pants (non-seasonal, but hey I take what the shops give me!)
*SOLD*
38 W x 31 I








Bill's Khakis M2 Olive slim 38 x 28.5 (could be let out 2 inches if needed)
*SOLD*







Barbour Countryman Check UK XL US L 
*SOLD*







feel free to make offers


----------



## blacksby

Oxxford Suit Jacket $25 shipped/pp'd/CONUS

A beauty that's just too big for me, so I'm setting it free(but not free)..
A very light beige, nearly grey in some lighting, 3/2, Super 100's.
Only issue is that the left shoulder has been padded, very slightly. This is likely an easy change at the tailors and it looks like it was done very professionally.

Measurements:
Chest P2P : 22"
Shoulders : 19"
Sleeves : 26"
BOC : 32"
Waist : 21"














here's a link to more pics : https://s1336.beta.photobucket.com/user/blacksby/story/42139


----------



## rabidawg

I have a NWT Barbour International in size 40 posted for sale or trade over at The Other Forum. It's not thrift pricing, but I'm linking to it here since what I'd really like is to trade it for a green Beaufort or Moorland (or potentially a Bedale) in either 38 or 40. It would need to be in excellent condition. I may also be convinced to trade other models, but likely only in a green shade.


----------



## leisureclass

*UPDATES AND DROPS*

Mercer and Sons 16/34 Spread Collar
*GONE

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/hc2e.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/48591420.jpg/

*Mavest for the Harvard Coop 3/2 Navy Hopsack, 2 patch pockets, hook vent, quintessential trad piece*

Approx: 40 or 42
Shoulders: 17.25"
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25.25"
Length of back under collar: 30.5"

*NOW $35 - Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/cor2os.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cor3p.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/corrr.jpg/

*Corbin 3/2 Tweed Sack, beautiful shoulders and hook vent*

Approx: 40 or 42
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25"
Length of back under collar: 30.25"

*NOW $35 - Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/bb2uu.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/20503014.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers 346 Feathertweed, rare larger size!*

Approx: 44 or 46
Shoulders: 18.25"
Chest: 23.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25.5"
Length of back under collar: 32"

* NOW $35 - Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

Reasonable offers accepted on any item - discounts for multiple purchases
*


----------



## CMDC

Further drop...



CMDC said:


> Update and drop...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 jackets from my closet that either don't fit me well or aren't getting much wear.
> 
> Towncraft olive narrow wale corduroy 3/2 sack
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 23.5 +3
> 
> *$28 conus*
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> To start, 3 vintage tweed sacks all in roughly the same size from various long gone menswear shops. Hook vents on each.
> 
> Stanley Blacker 3/2 tweed sack
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harridge Row 3/2 tweed sack. Beautiful mix of rust, olive, blue, and orange
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed herringbone 2 button darted
> Olives, grey, browns, and various other colors speckled in
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Freeman tweed sportcoat--dark brown Donegal
> 2 button, darted
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers formal shirt
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> *$17 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Lets have some "fun." All items are in excellent condition. No flaws.
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve seersucker fun shirt
> Size L
> 
> *$16 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd ls olive gingham
> Size L
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyella bd ls
> Size L
> Made in USA
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar
> 15.5 x 33
> 
> *$17 conus*


----------



## ArtVandalay

42-43R Charcoal/Cream Harris Tweed Jacket
This is a two-button number, darted but you can barely see it unless you look close. Single vented, partially lined. Clean with no issues.
18" shoulders | 22.5" pit to pit | 24.5 +1.5 sleeves | 30" length from BOC










*$36 shipped CONUS*

* Ties: Price drops*









  
Left to right:
1) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - CLAIMED
2) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - $14
3) Brooks Brothers Makers wool - England - $14
4) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - England - $14
5) Pendleton Tartan wool - USA - $14
6) Pintail "Fore" golf emblematic poly - USA - $10

***Discounts available if you purchase multiple items***


----------



## Barnavelt

*Updates* *and Drops*

Leatherman belt, Sold, Thank You.

This 3/2 sack has been well-loved but it has loads of personality.
Nice lapel roll, natural shoulders, hook vent, half lined. Light wool, great plaid palette of olive green, teal, and
burgundy. Best of all, It's a Cricketeer from the boy's and men's specialty shop of Watertown, NY.
A very small snag / hole on the back of the right shoulder as indicated in the picture.
It is literally so small and hidden by the pattern I had trouble taking a photo where it is visible. 
Some perspiration stains and fading at the inner lining, easy work for a dry cleaner.

Shoulder 19.5
P2P 23
Width at 2nd Button 21.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31

Asking $24 .






This pair of tartan wool pants are in excellent condition. No rips or holes, small and very removable discoloration on the white inner lining that is not noticeable when pants are worn. On seam pockets, flat front, no cuffs. Tagged "Halrin" and with prior owner's name written inside (per the name, I believe these actually may be of the Gordon tartan). See measurements below.

Asking $12 shipped in the US

Waist laid flat 19.5 (+2.5 if needed)
Outseam 40.5
Inseam 29 (+2 if needed)
Front rise 13
Pant leg opening 9





Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, polyester, A.S. Cooper's Man's Shop of Bermuda. Great condition. Asking $8 CONUS or $14 for both this tie and the one below, if desired.






Another nautical tie depicting a red-shirted sailor on a buoy and the well-known boating admonition, "Keep Left". 3 inches at the widest point. Made in England for , Bermuda. Great condition. No material tag but feels like poly. Asking $8 CONUS or $14 for both this tie and the one above, if desired.





Aran-style Fisherman's sweater
Sold, Thank You.

Sporting coat sold, Thank You

Donegal Jacket sold, Thank You

Wool Plaid 3/2 Jacket
Sold, Thank You


----------



## dexconstruct

There are a couple new old stock (with tags) Huntington 3/2 sack suits in the local thrift, they are 44 Chest/38 Waist. Unfortunately they have PLEATED pants. Anyone interested? They are staple patterns (blue pinstripe, grey herringbone).


----------



## MikeF

dexconstruct said:


> There are a couple new old stock (with tags) Huntington 3/2 sack suits in the local thrift, they are 44 Chest/38 Waist. Unfortunately they have PLEATED pants. Anyone interested? They are staple patterns (blue pinstripe, grey herringbone).


Is there anyway to have the pants altered to flat front? I would have to have the waist altered anyway and I have wanted to try a Huntington suit.


----------



## Chevo

That should be about a 42R, correct? Sorry if it is a bad question, newb here...


dexconstruct said:


> There are a couple new old stock (with tags) Huntington 3/2 sack suits in the local thrift, they are 44 Chest/38 Waist. Unfortunately they have PLEATED pants. Anyone interested? They are staple patterns (blue pinstripe, grey herringbone).


----------



## mr.v

MikeF said:


> Is there anyway to have the pants altered to flat front? I would have to have the waist altered anyway and I have wanted to try a Huntington suit.


Yes, I just had a pair of cords altered from double pleated to flat front.


----------



## ArtVandalay

LL Bean charcoal v-neck Shetland sweater - size large. No issues. 
24 pit to pit, 35 sleeves, 26.75 back length. 
$25 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

DROPS ON THESE...



CMDC said:


> Orvis olive wide wale corduroys
> Like new condition--I don't think these were ever worn
> Made in USA
> 36 waist; 31 inseam
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy polo w/nautical theme from Sign O' the Whale of Annapolis
> Tagged XL
> Like new condition
> Pit to Pit: 24; Length: 30
> 
> *$17 conus*


----------



## wrwhiteknight

dexconstruct said:


> There are a couple new old stock (with tags) Huntington 3/2 sack suits in the local thrift, they are 44 Chest/38 Waist. Unfortunately they have PLEATED pants. Anyone interested? They are staple patterns (blue pinstripe, grey herringbone).


How much are the going for? Just to clarify, is the jacket waist 38, or is the pant waist 38?


----------



## wfhoehn

If any of them have a 20" shoulder I would definitely be interested.



dexconstruct said:


> There are a couple new old stock (with tags) Huntington 3/2 sack suits in the local thrift, they are 44 Chest/38 Waist. Unfortunately they have PLEATED pants. Anyone interested? They are staple patterns (blue pinstripe, grey herringbone).


----------



## freemanswe

wacolo said:


> _*DROPS*_
> 
> $65--->$60 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
> Chest 24
> Shoulders 19.5
> Length BOC 31.75
> Sleeve 25.5 +1.5


You have PM about this one.


----------



## Dmontez

Absolutely interested


dexconstruct said:


> There are a couple new old stock (with tags) Huntington 3/2 sack suits in the local thrift, they are 44 Chest/38 Waist. Unfortunately they have PLEATED pants. Anyone interested? They are staple patterns (blue pinstripe, grey herringbone).


----------



## CMDC

A couple of things from my closet that aren't getting much wear. Both are in excellent condition w/no flaws

This has always been a bit big for me. I bought it here on the exchange a few years back. Fantastic all around. The tartan pattern is very muted.

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair tartan 3/2 sack
Tagged 40R

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 + 1.5

$42 conus




























Harris Tweed for Raleigh's of DC. Dark blue herringbone
2 button, lightly darted. 2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 25 +2

$36 conus


----------



## conductor

A drop and a new offering.

Sombody grab this tie! It's great!



conductor said:


> A couple of new offerings tonight:
> 
> First off, an Atkinsons Irish Poplin (50% wool 50% silk) tie made in Ireland - perfect condition - 53" long 3" wide - Queens Own Oxfordshire Hussars Regimental
> Asking $18 DROP to $14 - shipped conus


Tailored in New Zealand Shetland fair isle from Stanley Blacker. Tagged a large, but measurements seem medium to me. No holes, stains, etc. Asking $25 shipped conus.

Measurments: 
Length 25.5"
Sleeve 32.5" (measured from center of collar like a dress shirt)


----------



## dexconstruct

*Huntington NOS 3/2 Sack Suit Blue Pin Stripe - $55 shipped *

The suit is a navy blue with a subtle white pinstripe made of 100% wool. The jacket has a 3/2 roll, natural shoulders, and undarted front. It has 2 button cuffs, center vent, and is half-lined. The pants are double pleated, have a coin pocket, and are unhemmed. All of the pockets are still basted shut, and extra buttons are included. The suit is in excellent NOS condition. It is tagged size 44/38.

Measurements (lying flat, in inches)

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 19.25
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 25.5 + 1.25
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.75

Waist: 38
Inseam: unhemmed
Rise: 12.5
Width of leg opening: 9.5










      


*Huntington NOS 3/2 Sack Suit Gray Herringbone - $45 shipped *

The suit is a mid-gray herringbone made of 100% wool. The jacket has a 3/2 roll, natural shoulders, and undarted front. It has 2 button cuffs, center vent, and is half-lined. The pants are double pleated, and are unhemmed. All of the pockets are still basted shut, and extra buttons are included.

The suit is in very good condition. The jacket has no flaws, while the pants have a small hole on the waistband, which will be covered by a belt when worn. It is tagged size 44/38.

Measurements (lying flat, in inches)

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.25
Shoulders (seam to seam): 19.25
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 25.5 + 1.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.75

Waist: 38
Inseam: unhemmed
Rise: 12.5
Width of leg opening: 9.5


----------



## NathanielD

oops forgot to scroll to the bottom of the page before replying.


----------



## MicTester

conductor said:


> Sombody grab this tie! It's great!


Your inbox is getting in the way  It appears to be full.


----------



## conductor

How strange. I'll try emptying it - I've only about 150 messages in there at the moment. 

*edit* - I had over 365 in the sent folder - all have now been sent into the void, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Will ship internationally. No returns.

New With Tags Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Pinpoint Cotton OCBD, French Cuff with white silk knots, all packaging included (price tag, button pack, bag). BB1sold, BB2sold, BB3sold, BB4sold, BB5. Very limited quantities.
$78

According to the BB Size Chart:
BB1 15-33
BB2 15.5-34
BB3 16-34
BB4 16.5-35
BB5 17-35


----------



## conductor

Three piece tweed herringbone suit. Union made in the USA from the old Botany 500. Darted, and side vented (more English style on this one). The jacket is half-lined. Flat front pants with a coin pocket. A tiny bit of wear to the outer lining on the vest as seen in the last photograph. Excellent condition otherwise. No cuffs. Asking $60 shipped. Offers welcome.

Measurements:

Jacket:

Chest 24.25"
Sleeve: 25" + 1.5"
Length 30.5"
Shoulder 19"

Vest
Widest part: 24"
Back length 23"
Front to points: 28"

Pants
Waist 20.5"
Inseam 28.5" + 1.5"
Leg opening: 11"
Rise: 13"


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Vintage Ben Silver Repp/Emblematic in perfect condition -
$14 shipped in Canada and CONUS

57'' x 3 3/8''


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Two Ladies LLBean OCBD's - Medium/Petite - (this is like a medium short I think - I bought them for my wife, but they were too short in the body and arms)

Both are mint.

$12 for the pair, plus actual cost of shipping.

Shoulders 17''
Pit top Pit 21''
Shoulder to Cuff 21.5''
Collar to hem 27''


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Very cool vintage tie by Krizia Italy. Mint Condition. 100% cotton, and 55'' x 2.75''. (The second photo shows the colors most accurately. The first photo is too bright.)

$13 shipped in Canada or CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! Jackets and Suits from $16, shipped!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) PBM of Philadelphia Houndstooth*

PBM is one of more overlooked and underrated American clothiers; based in Philadelphia, their products are the equal of better-known makers like Corbin. This lovely tweed testifies to that; cut from a wonderful chocolate and cream houndstooth, this has a British inspired double vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. The flap pockets are slanted--another British inspiration!--and it has a contemporary two button front, and subtle darts. The lining does show some wear owing to its age, but otherwise this is in excellent condition--and how often do you seen houndstooth like this? It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/8










   

*2) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*3) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*4) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*

Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










   

*5) MADE IN ENGLAND Spring guncheck*

Cut from a lovely lighter-weight cloth, this beautiful little gunheck would be perfect for Spring, early summer, and early Fall. The colouring is lovely and light, being a mix of tan cream, forest green, and with a bracken overcheck. It is a contemporary two button front cut with subtle darting, and four button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 3/4










    

*6) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*

This is lovely! A classic grey and cream herringbone tweed flecked with sky blue, berry red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, three button cuffs, a full lining, and a single centre vent. It was also made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a classic jacket, and a mainstay of anyone's wardrobe--so if it fits you, grab it! Surprisingly, this was made by Levi Strauss.... in the US, no less!

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










    

*7) CLASSIC Dark Herringbone 3/2 sack tweed.*

This is lovely--and features all of the tradly desiderata! First, it's a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It also is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features lapped seams on both the shoulders and the sleeves, as well as the classic two button cuffs. It has a single center vent, and was Union made in the USA. The colourway is lovely--a herringbone in dark peat black with dark mossy forest green.

This is in excellent condition!

Incidentally, this jacket dates from when JAB was still making things well--the current Banks has no relation to the old one except in name!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4










   

*8) Vintage 3/2 tweed sack in a wonderful collegiate check!*

Another awesome jacket! This is simply wonderful. First, the cut is perfect--a very high 2.5/3 roll sack, with just the hint of a lapel roll right at the top; perfectly and insouciantly Ivy! The jacket also appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features the classic two button cuffs, flapped pickets, and a center rear vent.

The colourway is wonderful--utterly 1950s collegiate! A charcoal grey with a dark charcoal and dukll burnt mustard overcheck, this is really, really appealing--and a pattern and colouring that just isn't seen anymore.

Moreover, this was Made for Wallach's flagship store, right on Fifth Avenue... and now long, long gone. This was, of course, made in the USA, and is a wonderful, wearable vintage piece. There is the tiniest hint of a fray right at the edge of the jacket by the middle button, as shown, but otherwise this is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer--an absolute steal!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4








    

*9) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut with a standard contemporary two button front, this is subtly darted, and features a a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the colourway is a lovely combination of dark cream and slate grey, with just a hint of green in some of the grey lines. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*10) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so

*just $16, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










   

*11) GRAIL! CASHMERE herringbone 3/2 sack.*

This is the first cashmere 3/2 sack I've seen--and it's lovely! Cut from luxurious two-ply cashmere, rather than the thin stuff that's so common today, this is a lovely rich dark honey brown herringbone. It features a centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and half-canvassing. It has single button cuffs. It does have some minor flaws: There is a fray at the hem of the lining on the left hand side, and some loose stitching in the lining at the vent. There is also a small fault in the weave--not a snag--on the left-hand sleeve. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

*This was Made in the USA.

Asking just $30, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










      

*12) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's.*

This is a FANTASTIC jacket--seriously thick and heavy, this is Harris as it should be! A classic and standard brown and cream herringbone, this is a jacket you could easily use in place of an overcoat. Designed by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's, this isn't tagged as such, but was clearly made in England. It has a single centre vent and single button cuffs. It does have a single missed stitch on one sleeve, and the full lining shows signs of wear and rumpling, so this is in Very Good condition only. As such, it's a steal

*at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2










   

*13) GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS BOLD PLAID 3/2 Sack by Southwick!*

Claimed!

*14) Pendleton Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $20 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*15) ANGLO-IVY HYBRID TWEED, by Scotshire. *

Claimed!

*16) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*17) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is a classic charcoal herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in red and blue. This has a centre vent, is a standard contemporary cut, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*19) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*

Solid colour Harris Tweed is a rarity, and this one is absolutely gorgeous--a beautiful shade of blue, just the shade of Peter Rabbit's famous jacket--apparently the most beautiful shade of blue that the Lake District sky produced, according to Beatrix Potter! In addition to its rare and lovely colourway this jacket hasjust the right amount of Harris tweed hairiness that's so often lacking in modern Harris.

It's also a lovely cut--a standard model, certainly, but with flapped patch pockets, beautifully styled lapels, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features metal-shanked football buttons.

Don't be fooled by the fact that this was made for Jos. A. Banks, as this was the Old School Banks, when it rivaled Old-School Brooks and Press, and was a major purveyor of canvassed suits and 3/2 sacks. This is easily comparable to the Old, Good, 346 line of Brooks, if not just a bit better.

This jacket is in truly excellent condition--it was clearly worn very, very sparingly, if at all. It's absolutely gorgeous, and far better in person than my pictures indicate.

*Given its rarity and beauty, how about $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?

Measurements:

Tagged a 43XL:*

Chest: 22
Sleeev: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 33










     

19) *Lovely slubby rough-hewn tweed! Made in the USA*.

Claimed!

*20) Lovely Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! The colourway is a cream and tan basketweave, with vertical striping of blue and turquoise throughout. It's a standard two button jacket, with a center vent, metal-shanked leather-covered buttons, and a full lining. It was Made in the USA, and is half-canvassed. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










    

*21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*

I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!

The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer, for this classic jacket.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*
22) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## ballmouse

*1) McGeorge Dark Brown Shetland Sweater. Tagged 38. $40 + free shipping in CONUS!
*100% Shetland Wool.
Made in Scotland.

Armpit to Armpit: 20.5"
Length: 26"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 31"


















*

2) Vintage Yellow Pringle V-Neck Sweater. No tagged size. $25 + free shipping in CONUS!
*There is a small re-weave I didn't catch until I took the photo.*
*Pure Cashmere.
Made in Scotland.

Armpit to Armpit: 21"
Length: 24.5"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 35"
Shoulder to Shoulder Seam: 18.5"

























*

3) Vintage Gray Shetland Sweater. No tagged size. $30 + free shipping in CONUS!*
100% Wool.
Made in Great Britain.

Armpit to Armpit: 21.5"
Length: 27"
Center of Neck to Sleeve: 33"


----------



## TweedyDon

*All ties now $8 CONUS--or less!*

*All ties are now just $8 each, shipped in CONUS--or less!*

*Offers welcome on two or more!

**Please PM with interest and offers!

*

*GROUP 1: Paisleys and Patterns*








[/CENTER

*From back of main picture:*

1) Huntington paisley. This has a small blemish on it, so free with two other ties, or else $4, to cover shipping! 3 1/2".

  

2) Alan Royce of Princeton. From one of the major Princeton clothiers...now gone. Fabric woven in Italy, tie made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 1/4".

 

3) Princeton University Store paisley. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Originally priced at $32.50, around 30 years ago!

 

5) Liberty of London for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition, except for the original owner's name on the keeper, which will be unseen when worn. A lovely double whammy of Liberty print and The English Shop--one of the great Ivy clothiers! 3 1/2".

 

7) Resilio. A really beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3".

 

8) Rooster paisley. Tie made in the USA from fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/2".

 

9) Aquascutum of London. A beautiful, rich, luxurious tie! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4'.

 

10) Wool challis by unknown maker. A lovely vintage tie in Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/4".



*GROUP 2: REGIMENTAL TIES*








1) Bespoke tie by Bert Lawrence. Excellent condition, except that the keeper is off on one corner. 3 /4".

 

7) Paul Stuart Irish Poplin. 50% wool, 50% silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8".

 

8) Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie. hand made in Ireland. Beautiful! Vintage, and some age discoloration to lining, hence just Very Good condition.

 

9) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, slubby textured tie, made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2".

 

10) Atkinson's Irish Poplin. Made in Ireland for Bloomingdale's. A lovely vintage tie, in Very Good condition. Wool and silk. 2 3/4".

 

*GROUP 3: EMBLEMATICS AND PATTERNS*








1) J. McLaughlin nautical tie. From the wildly expensive preppy shop in Princeton! Excellent condition. 3 5/8".

 

2) Liberty of London emblematic. Made in England. A wonderful pottery emblematic--release your inner Beaker Person! Excellent condition. 3 5/8".

 

5) Indian Headress by James Campion, the Dartmouth outfitters. Polyester, but a great tie--terrific colours and rare pattern. And no doubt very politically incorrect!

 

6) Foxes emblematic. All silk, woven in England. In Very Good condition. 3 5/8".

 

7) Robert Talbott duck. Silk woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/2".

 

8) Chaps Ralph Lauren skiing tie. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 3 7/8".

 

9) Grasshopper emblematic, for the Smithsonian. Silk/poly blend. Very Good/Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $6

 

*GROUP 4: Regimentals*










From front of main picture:

2) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4".

 

3) Gordon of New Orleans. Hand sewn. Excellent condition. 3".



4) Wonderful vintage Wallach's tie! In Very Good/Excellent condition--I never rate vintage items as excellent unless they can pass as new. From a wonderful defunct clothiers. 3"

 

9) SHIAPARELLI! Yes, this is that extreme rarity--a Shiaparelli tie, and made for Wallach's, no less! This features the Shiaparelli signature on the liner. In its day--the later part of the mid-century--this tie would have cost a small fortune. The keeper is off on one side and this has some minor discoloration from age to the edges of the lining, hence this is Very Good condition. 3". A steal at just $18 > 15 > 12 ON HOLD

 

*GROUP 5: Patterns and Paisleys*








2) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8".

 

3) Paul Stuart. An absolutely beautiful tie! Made in England. This has a microscopic surface fray of about 2mm at the right-hand corner of the edge of the widest part of the blade; this can only be seen when you examine the tie from about 3" away, carefully, knowing where to look. You probably wouldn't have noticed it, but it's there, and so I mention it for my peace of mind, rather than yours! 3". Very Good condition.

 

5) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4".

 

7) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2".

 

8) Land's End patterned tie in thick silk. This is lovely! Excellent condition. Imported. 3 5/8". $7

 

9) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Golden Paisley tie. This is beautiful, and would be simply perfect with earthtone tweeds! Absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

*GROUP 6: LUXURY TIES and Patterns*








1) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16".

 

2) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4".

 

3) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4.

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Patterned with snaffle bits? A lovely equestrian tie in excellent condition, except for a slight chalk smudge at the tip of the liner. 3 3/4".

 

5) Christian Dior Monsieur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

6) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2".



7) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8".

 

9) Land's End. A beautiful, autumnal tie, hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2".

 

10) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

*GROUP 7: REGIMENTALS*








3) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 5/8

 

10) Scappino, of Italy. Made for Princeton University Store; label identifying this is off one one side. Very Good/Excellent condition. Excellent condition. 3 3/4"

 

*GROUP 8: KNITS*








8) Rooster "Pips" tie. All wool, a lovely skinny brown tie form the 1960s! Excellent. $8 > 7



*GROUP 10: CLASSIC WOOL TIES!*








4) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic!

 

5) Breeches plaid tie. Lambswool woven in Scotland. Excellent condition, and very soft. $7

 

*GROUP 11: EMBLEMATICS*








*2) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition $4

 

*3) A Heraldic Squirrel, Rampant? *Silk blend, excellent condition, and a terrific emblematic!.

  

*4) Harvard heraldic tie.* From the Harvard Coop, of course! Excellent condition.

  

*6) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent

 

*7) ALMOST CERTAINLY a 1976 commemorative emblematic*, featuring the Liberty Bell, a Minuteman, and the 1776 flag. Polyester. The perfect gift for your Patriot! Excellent condition. $7

 

*8) Sailboat tie. *Daddy, do you own a yacht? SIlk blend, excellent condition. Just $5!

 

*9) Bert Pulitzer; flying ducks. Wool. *Very good condition.

 

*11) Trimingham's of Bermuda emblematic*. A trad summer classic! Asking just $6, or offer.

 ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*THE WINTER CLASSIC--You "Might as well have the best"! I have two lovely Mackinaws to pass on today--including a wonderful and RARE blue and black plaid Filson Double Mackinaw, which is one of the most serious pieces of outerwear you could have!*​
As always, there is *FREE SHIPPING ON THESE ITEMS WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) FILSON DOUBLE MACKINAW in Rare Blue and Black Plaid*

You all know what this is, so I needn't spend too much time describing its features.... although I will note that this is the discontinued and now highly sought-after Blue and Black plaid version of this jacket, which is becoming increasingly rare and fetching rather silly prices on ebay.

*From Filson's own description:*

Keep freezing hail, sudden sleet storms and Arctic blasts at bay in our heavyweight Double Mackinaw Cruiser. The key to this 100% wool coat is a one-piece cape sewn over our basic Mackinaw Cruiser style. Add to that four large utility pockets and hand warmer pockets in front, plus a full-width back map pocket that creates another full double layer. The result is breathable warmth that protects against wind, rain and snow. The button closure creates a simple yet effective storm flap and the full collar and button cuffs allow you to batten down the hatches. Average length in back; 31". Made in USA.

*FEATURES*

One piece cape over shoulders, upper back and sleeves creates two full layers of protection; 1 rear full width cruiser pocket with snap closures accessible from both sides.
6 button front closure.
4 large front pockets with snap flaps; 3 utility slots sewn over upper left front pocket; 2 hand warmer pockets under lower front pockets; 1 interior left chest pocket.
Adjustable button cuffs.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it does have a few minor moth nibbles; these affect only the surface nap, are not all the way through, and can only really be seen when you're looking for them. I have had this garment professionally dry cleaned recently by a specialist cleaner (Mayflower's of Princeton), and the cedar-stored it, so it's ready to wear. I would rate this as being in overalll Very Good condition owing to the nibbles!

*This really is an absolute steal at just $79, boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer!*

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2 (measured across chest from armpit to armpit on the inner layer of wool, not the caping.)
Sleeve: c. 34
Shoulder: NA
Length BOC: 29 1/2
Length TOC: 32


























    

Tiny Nibbles:

     

*2) Boy's (33" chest, size 16 boy's) Single Mackinaw Shirt Jacket*

The green and blue plaid of this jacket is simply beautiful! Perfect for the smaller trad. or your son, this lovely Mackinaw was made by Sears, back when even Sears, Penney's, and the like were making things right. This is a terrific piece, and would be worn by either a boy or a smaller trad. It does have a small brown mark on the back--but with something like this, that just adds character! Naturally, this is made in the USA, and given the flaw is in very Good condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer, shipped in CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXQUISITE BESPOKE AND QUINTESSENTIALLY BRITISH TWEED*

*Built by Mortimer-Leavy of Old Bond Street and Mayfair in 1972*










*EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
*NB: My apologies for the orientation of these pictures--photobucket is behaving weirdly!​*

This is absolutely exquisite!!! It's difficult to know where to begin describing this beauty, so I'll just start with the colourway, which is gorgeous, and utterly British! Cut from a beautiful brown herringbone, this exquisite jacket has subtle windowpaning, with the vertical stripes in perfect shades of burnt orange and mustard, and the horizontal stripes in berry red and slate grey. The colouring is absolutely fantastic--my pictures do the natural elegant countryside beauty of this jacket absolutely no justice at all.

  ​
The tweed itself is beautiful and stout; I suspect that this is one of the better, heavier tweeds from Holland & Sherry, but I have no confirming evidence for this. It's exactly the heft that you would need in a jacket like this--sturdy, but without the slightly uncouth nature that the heavier Harris tweeds would have--this is most certainly several cuts above that cloth. Think of a more refined Keeper's Tweed, but without the cotton content and in a far, far more beautiful patterning and colourway that Keepers never achieves.

​
Naturally, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, which is offset from the main pocket for depth as well as style. All of the exterior pockets have lapped and reinforced top seams, and all are slanted, with elegantly curved flaps, rather than the more usual rectangles.

​
The attention to detail continues even under the flaps, with the pocket openings elegantly curved; if you've never had curved pockets before, you won't realize how much this assists in getting things in and out of them--that extra 1/8" dept in the middle makes a world of difference and eliminates the "catching' on the interior pocket lip that you are probably so used to you don't notice.










​
The collar roll is beautiful, curling just at the point it should at the top third button; the lapels are beautifully cut and styled; Mortimer and Leavy was not a house to succumb to 1970s fads about collars, nor were its clients. The undercollar lining is, like much of the jacket, handsewn, and ensured that this collar has kept its shape faithfully for the last four decades.

 ​
Naturally, the pattern matching on the shoulders and the symmetry of the back have been handled with care and attention.

​
This jacket is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It features single button cuffs and a single vent. 
It was made by Mortimer-Leavy, of Old Bond Street, London--right in the heart of Mayfair, next to Belgravia (which is largely residential) THE most upper-class haven in the city.... and according to my Godmother's husband (formerly an officer of the Household Cavalry, now retired) the place where "real chaps got things made"... including jackets like this. (His verdict on M-L was "Good. Solid." which is as close to flamboyant praise as he gets!) Note the old-fashioned telephone number featuring the name of the Exchange ("Mayfair", of course), to be spoken in the clipped tones of Battle of Britain fighter pilots and City-based aristocrats! This jacket was made in 1972.... which was a shock, as I expected it to be only a few years old, judging by the classic style and excellent condition.

​
Naturally, it is fully lined.


 ​
Does it have flaws? There is some very, very minor start of fraying of the lining under the arms and at the top of the lining in the collar. That's it. And if you can't see this, it's because it really is tiny, and just starting. These are easy, easy fixes, and could wait a while without concern--even a decent dry-cleaner tailor could fix these. But that's it. Otherwise, this jacket is in absolutely SUPERB condition--my wife was shocked when she heard it was over 40 years old! No museum piece, this is to be worn and enjoyed and looked after, and it's good for the next 40 years.

*Oh, yes--this is also a very desirable size!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Waist: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4") (Easily lengthened--no surgeon's cuffs)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/2​
*Asking just $145, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. Lower offers are very welcome! International inquiries are also welcome, with Priority Tracked Shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!​*


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drops below.



Orgetorix said:


> A few nice items to offer:
> 
> Southwick 3/2 herringbone tweed. The color is a nice creamy brown/gray; really unique and appealing. It's also one of the softest constructed jackets I've seen. It's almost like a sweater. About 41-42L. More pictures here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 1-27-13/Southwick tweed/
> 
> *$45* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeves: 25.5" with 2" to let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage brown 3/2 sack tweed. There are no labels, but I think this is from the '50s based on the construction and union label. It's a really hearty fabric, a brown broken-bone pattern (alternating herringbone & barleycorn weave). 3 patch pockets make it a really nice, unique piece. I think it's about 44-46L. More pics here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 1-27-13/50s tweed/
> 
> There's one hole on the back down by the bottom of the vent. It's not noticeable (I put paper behind it in the photo) and would be an easy fix.
> 
> *$40* OBO, including shipping CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer from Bunce Brothers, a shop in Cleveland. Patch lower pockets, swelled edges, hook vent, the works. It's really nice; I actually had a BB Makers sack flannel blazer and sold it in favor of this one. It's about a 42-43R, IMO. No condition issues. More pics here: https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/For sale 1-27-13/Bunce Bros blazer/
> 
> *$45* shipped CONUS.
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5"
> Shouldes: 18.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeves: 25" plus 1.75" to let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a couple things that aren't as trad but may be of interest here. Click on the photo to go to the SALES forum post for more pics & info.
> 
> Corneliani for PRL tweed, 42L. This is the "Trip English" model, with super-duper-soft shoulders.


----------



## CMDC

DROP ON THESE...



CMDC said:


> Six, yes, Six Paul Stuart blue dress shirts. All are spread collar and barrel cuff. Excellent condition w/minimal wear.
> Made in Canada
> 18 x 36
> 
> *$22 conus each.* If anyone wants multiples, especially the whole load, deals will be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailhead (2 shirts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light and Dark blue stripe (2 shirts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid blue (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue microcheck w/darker blue windowpane (1)


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers yellow stripe bd
> 16.5 x 36
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow long sleeve polo
> Like new condition
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length: 30; Sleeve: 35
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club short sleeve polo
> Size M
> Pit to Pit: 22; Length: 28.5
> *$18 conus*


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi All -

The thrift was super full of stuff today, but I didn't pick the stuff up, there was simply too much. 

Is anybody interested in a Woolrich waxed cotton vest in navy blue with green corduroy collar in Large? There were two identical ones in wonderful condition. They would be $20 plus shipping each.

Also, I found a really cool vintage Gant Rugger sweater, 100% wool, made in Hong Kong. Probably from the 80's or early 90's judging the label, but more importantly because it is thick horizontal stripes (4 or 5) of bright pink/bright purple; very cool (also size large). This would be $20 plus shipping.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^Awesome, Tweedy. Shoulder measurements on that English piece?


----------



## TweedyDon

Ekphrastic said:


> ^Awesome, Tweedy. Shoulder measurements on that English piece?


Thanks for your interest--it really is more beautiful in person that my pictures show! Shoulder measurements added, with apologies for my omission. And offers are very welcome!


----------



## dexconstruct

*1970s Brooks Brothers GTH Check 3/2 Sack 42 - $60 shipped*

One of my favorite finds ever. An awesome 1970s vintage piece from Brooks Brothers "346" line when that meant quality, with a GTH check pattern. Classic trad details: 3/2 roll, undarted front, center vent. One button cuffs, half lined, fully canvassed. I believe this is a cashmere/wool blend, due to the amazing hand and softness of the fabric, but there is no fabric tag. Check out the pattern matching on the front pocket!

The jacket is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, or holes. The only flaw is one sleeve button will need to be resewn on, but the original button is with the jacket.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.5
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 23.25 + 1.75
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5










         

*Houndstooth Camelhair 3 Button Sack Jacket 44 - $45 shipped*

This is a great vintage piece from Mills Touche, an old AZ clotheir. It features a striking houndstooth of brown and tan, made from 100% Scottish woven camelhair. The jacket is undarted with a 3 button front which rolls gently over the first button. It has 2 button cuffs, and a center vent. I believe the buttons are plastic imitation leather football buttons.

The jacket is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, or holes.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 19
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5 + 2 
Length (from bottom of collar): 30










     

*J. Press Blue OCBD 15.5/33 - $30 shipped *

Totally trad. This shirt doesn't have the flap pocket, just the normal front pocket. Excellent condition.

Neck: 15.5
Chest: 23
Sleeves: 33.5
Shoulder: 19
Length (from BOC): 30.5












*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16/32 - $25 shipped *

Unlined collar. 7 button front. Made in the USA. Very good condition, only flaw is a small chip in one of the collar buttons.

Neck: 16
Chest: 24
Sleeves: 32
Shoulder: 18
Length (from BOC): 31


----------



## tocqueville

Is that Brooks GTH summer weight? What does GTH mean, anyway?


----------



## jbarwick

SOLD! Quick sale and thanks everyone!


----------



## 32rollandrock

That scarf is a steal, and I'm in awe of anyone able to thrift anything in Phoenix.

This thread is smoking...


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds--including a J. Press Irish Tweed Grail, and the PERFECT Tradly Spring Tweed!*

*I have several more lovely tweed jackets to pass on today--including gorgeous GRAILS and the PERFECT Spring tweed!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!* 

*International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.*

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Crafted in Philadelphia Brown Basketweave with ticket pocket!*

This is a really lovely smaller tweed! Crafted in Philadelphia, this little gem has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the usual two lower pockets, has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features leather-covered metal-shanked "football" buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the left-hand front pocket is still basted shut!

The colourway of this tweed is wonderful, and my pictures really fail to capture it. As well as the usual slate grey and dark chestnut brown of the typical brown and grey basketweave this has lots of dark damson purple woven in, which can only be really seen on close inspection, but is really terrific. As the lining complements this perfectly, being a lovely deep, rich, damson purple!

Given the beauty of the tweed, the excellent condition, and the lovely and unusual colourway, this is a steal at just* $39, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31








    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed in blue-grey herringbone*

This is a truly lovely jacket! A very recent Harris, this is cut from a lovely blue-grey herringbone cloth that would be perfect for Spring. Made in Canada, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition, and appears to have been worn sparingly if at all, except with one flaw--a small, small bare spot right by the lower hem on the left-hand side. This isn't moth, nor is it a snag, and I've seen this sort of flaw before even on new jackets. Given this, my assumption is that this is some sort of weaving flaw. It's small and inconspicuous, and might have been there since the jacket's birth, but it IS there, and so how about

*just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS?*

*Measurements:*

Tagged a 44R

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2










   

*3) Beautifully Complex Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a lovely versatile Harris Tweed in a dark basketweave, the colourway of this jacket is deceptively complex, but a base of dark charcoal shot through with lines and flacks of forest green, dark blue, and the occasional berry red--Harris at its subtle and complex finest!

The jacket itself is a contemporary (and very recent) two button model that is subtly darted. It features a centre vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31










   

*4) THE PERFECT TRAD SPRING TWEED!!! Crafted by Gordon of Philadelphia, in Philadelphia!*

*THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!*

_This jacket is absolutely stunning.

The tweed is beautiful.

The cut is superlative.

The construction is excellent.

Can you tell I like this jacket? _ 

And it really is wonderful. Cut from a lovely lighter-mid-weight tweed, the colourway is simply beautiful--a classic Spring lichen green and cream herringbone, that's simply the perfect colouring for Spring. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and features lapped seams both along the sleeves and down the centre back. It also has a single centre hook vent, leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons in the perfect shade of young chestnut brown, and a half-lining. It's half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA.

This is a really beautiful jacket, and in absolutely excellent condition--this was worn lightly, if at all. *Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS-*-which is a real steal for a jacket of this quality!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2










      

*5) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Tweed 3/2 sack by Princeton University Store!*

This is absolutely beautiful! First, the tweed is beautiful and striking--a gorgeous complex and bold plaid in peat black, Royal blue, and mustard orange, a pattern and colourway that's absolutely classic yet bold, and of a type that is very rarely seen anymore.

The construction and cut of this jacket do justice to the beauty of the tweed that it's cut from. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a single centre vent and the classic two button cuffs. And, to top it all off, it was originally sold by Princeton University Store--when they sold real clothes, and not just branded hooded sweatshirts, Cliff Notes, and stuffed toy tigers!

This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This does have a small repair in the lining at the seam of the armpit on the right, and could do with a dry clean to freshen it up--which you'd do anyway, right?--and so is fairly yet fairly conservatively in Very Good condition. As such, how about j*ust $54, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS* for this trad. beauty?

*Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30










  

*6) GRAIL! J. Press Irish Tweed Jacket in Bold Plaid. GRAIL!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! There was considerable discussion recently about the Grail nature of these J. Press Irish tweed jackets, and this one is a beauty.

The patterning and colourway are absolutely wonderful--a beautiful bold yet muted plaid with bold vertical striping of dark mustard, jet black, and moss green. The tweed is a lovely thick heavy Irish tweed--tweed that's worthy of the name, and which would allow you to dispense with a topcoat on fresh Spring days. The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a twist--it also has a fully functional ticket pocket and twin vents, proudly proclaiming its Irish country heritage! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the classic two-button cuffs of the trad. sack. It was Made in Ireland, of course, expressly for J. Press. The Press label is the "Three City" version--black, with New Haven, Cambridge, and New York emblazoned on it.

The tweed of this jacket is in excellent condition. The lining has an ink blotch under the pocket on the right-hand side, and a minor repair in the lining at the seam of the armpits. Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition.

Given this, and given its Grail nature, *how about just $60, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*? 

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## adoucett

That J.Press tweed is beautiful. Absolutely stunning find!


----------



## Bermuda

I have an Orvis size 46-48 R black/tan herringbone jacket. MADE IN USA. Heavy wool herringbone with an EXCELLENT CONDITION silk lining. This retails for about 400$ at Orvis. This is in terrific condition and has been barely worn.


----------



## Bermuda

Another photo of the Orvis Herringbone. I'm asking only 70$ for this jacket including shipping to anywhere in the USA. You will not find an Orvis jacket for this price anywhere else in this good of a condition. PM me if you are interested or need more details. Thanks fellow Trad brothers.


----------



## TweedyDon

tocqueville said:


> What does GTH mean, anyway?


Go To H-ll!

(Nothing personal!)


----------



## dexconstruct

tocqueville said:


> Is that Brooks GTH summer weight? What does GTH mean, anyway?


It's actually relatively heavy, not a light summer weight jacket. TweedyDon explained pretty well what GTH means!


----------



## Bernie Zack

Hello Gentlemen. I am in the market for a nice pair of penny loafers, size 10.5d, cordovan or a dark brown. I've been looking on ebay, and I'm seeing some good hits, but figured I would try here first, since I ALWAYS seem to have great luck here! Thanks.


----------



## Old Tartan

*A few from the closet (43L, Large summer shirts, gabardine)*

Thought of this forum thread today as I found a few loose ends in the closet that I'd like to mail out cheap. Not going to list them but if you're a 43L Trad looking for some three season weight sport coats to even out your wardrobe, send me an email and I can send details. I also may have a few Large size Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras for summer. And Gabardine work shirts for those who go for that look. Wish I had more time for this forum but it looks like you all are doing well - keep at it.

The missus (a trad if there ever was one) has plenty of older clothing too - so just a thought, if any of you have a trad lady to keep in mind for this Valentine's Day, I might be able to help in that department too.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers 16.5x35 OCBDs
*









One is a pink non-iron*,* the other is an ecru must-iron USA. Both clean and in good shape.
*$20 each or take both for $35**

Ties: Price drops*









  
Left to right:
1) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - CLAIMED
2) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - USA - $13
3) Brooks Brothers Makers wool - England - $13
4) Brooks Brothers Makers silk - England - $13
5) Pendleton Tartan wool - USA - $13
6) Pintail "Fore" golf emblematic poly - USA - $9

***Discounts available if you purchase multiple items***[/QUOTE]


----------



## jkidd41011

Additional Price Drops....

*All prices include shipping/ will discount for multiple items.(CONUS)

Bow Ties:*

1 - 5 Robert Talbott $15.00>>>12.00>>>10.00 Each Shipped
#2 & # 3 are sold


















6 - 9 Carrot & Gibbs $15.00>>>12.00>>>10.00 Each Shipped
#6 is sold


















10 - Unbranded Wool Black Watch -Sold
11 - Ben Silver Horse (needs dry-cleaned) $12.00>>>10.00 Shipped
12 - Burberry (has a couple runs, could be used if tagged removed and flipped) - Claimed


----------



## conductor

Atkinson's made in Ireland Poplin tie and Botany 500 tweed three piece suit are both CLAIMED.

A new offering tonight and a drop:

I could have sworn I posted these a few nights ago, but I could not find the post!

Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - Hudson fit. In like-new condition. 
Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus.

Measurements 
Waist - 18.75"
Inseam - 33.5"
Rise - 12"
leg opening - 9"











The sweater below is still available - with a drop from $25 to $20



conductor said:


> Tailored in New Zealand Shetland fair isle from Stanley Blacker. Tagged a large, but measurements seem medium to me. No holes, stains, etc. Asking $25 (now $20) shipped conus.
> 
> Measurments:
> Length 25.5"
> Sleeve 32.5" (measured from center of collar like a dress shirt)


----------



## drlivingston

Selling a Harris Tweed. $20 shipped.
Harris Tweed for Hardwick, 2-button, 1/2 lined, center vent
P2P------21-1/4
Shoulder-18-1/2
BOC-----30-1/4
Sleeve---25-1/4


----------



## Bermuda

PRICE DROP I'm willing to take 60$ for my Orvis herringbone jacket that I posted previously. also I will submit more pics if required


----------



## dexconstruct

*PRICE DROPS!! Please Make Offers!!! Rent Just Came Due!

1970s Brooks Brothers GTH Check 3/2 Sack 42 - $50 shipped*

One of my favorite finds ever. An awesome 1970s vintage piece from Brooks Brothers "346" line when that meant quality, with a GTH check pattern. Classic trad details: 3/2 roll, undarted front, center vent. One button cuffs, half lined, fully canvassed. I believe this is a cashmere/wool blend, due to the amazing hand and softness of the fabric, but there is no fabric tag. Check out the pattern matching on the front pocket!

The jacket is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, or holes. The only flaw is one sleeve button will need to be resewn on, but the original button is with the jacket.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.5
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 23.25 + 1.75
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5










         

*Houndstooth Camelhair 3 Button Sack Jacket 44 - $35 shipped*

This is a great vintage piece from Mills Touche, an old AZ clotheir. It features a striking houndstooth of brown and tan, made from 100% Scottish woven camelhair. The jacket is undarted with a 3 button front which rolls gently over the first button. It has 2 button cuffs, and a center vent. I believe the buttons are plastic imitation leather football buttons.

The jacket is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, or holes.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 19
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5 + 2 
Length (from bottom of collar): 30










     

*J. Press Blue OCBD 15.5/33 -SOLD*

Totally trad. This shirt doesn't have the flap pocket, just the normal front pocket. Excellent condition.

Neck: 15.5
Chest: 23
Sleeves: 33.5
Shoulder: 19
Length (from BOC): 30.5












*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16/32 - $18 shipped *

Unlined collar. 7 button front. Made in the USA. Very good condition, only flaw is a small chip in one of the collar buttons.

Neck: 16
Chest: 24
Sleeves: 32
Shoulder: 18
Length (from BOC): 31


----------



## AshScache

First post on the site here-- long time thrifter in the Philadelphia/ Delaware/ Southern NJ area-- does anyone have any traditional suits for sale in the 48 size-range? I know that it is very hard to find older stuff in that size, but I figured this would be the place to ask! I'm always running into nice trad stuff in smaller sizes; will keep my eyes open for good deals. PM me please if you have anything I might fit.


----------



## Dmontez

If anyone has seen some decent carry-on type luggage I am in the market. I don't care for black.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Blowing out shoes today. All are thrift-store fresh and look great even without polish or edge dressing--take advantage of my sloth and get 'em on the cheap before I polish them up and put them on the Bay.

First up is a pair of Aldens from the Cape Cod Collection. They are 8.5D, but this last runs small. In fantastic condition with thick soles and lots of life left. $35 CONUS












A pair of Florsheim Imperials in 9D. Tan pebble grain, which is tough to find these days. These are in fantastic condition, with flawless uppers and thick soles. Classic design, with v-cleat and double nail rows on heels. $60 CONUS












The labels are too faded to decipher a maker, but these vintage gunboats in chestnut pebble grain with v-cleats in 8D are in excellent condition and every bit the equivalent of classic Imperials. They will serve you well for years. Just $20 CONUS.













These Aldens in 11AAA are gorgeous. No issues. $45 CONUS












Bostonian made great shoes once-upon-a-time, and these plain-toe blucher Crown Windsors in 10D, black pebble grain, are excellent examples. They are made in USA and are hand lasted. They evidence little wear--the soles are very thick and the uppers have no flaws. Don't be a label snob and pick these up for just $25 CONUS.













These Sebagos in 9B have barely been worn. Just $20 CONUS












Absolutely stunning pair of Allen Edmonds Polo saddle shoes in 10.5B. Very little wear, no issues--simply magnificent. Just $55 CONUS












If these Weejuns in 8D were worn more than five times, I'll eat them. Just $25 CONUS












Brand new modern Florsheim Imperials in 9.5D. $20 CONUS












I have never seen Florsheim Imperials in plain toe design, but just goes to show what I know. size 9C. These need polishing but will clean up well. No flaws to uppers and thick soles with v-cleats. The right shoe is missing two of the five nails on the narrow part of the sole (can't recall what you call it), but the shoe is intact and the replacing the nails should take about two minutes and cost less than $5. The left shoe has a toe tap; the right shoe has none, again an easy, cheap fix--in fact, free, if you choose to simply take the tap off of the left shoe. $20 CONUS












Finally, a pair of vintage longwings by Johnston Murphy in 10C. These are NOT the crappy modern JM shoes, but rather were made back when the company was a highly regarded firm that turned out quality product. They evidence practically no wear. Just $25 CONUS.


----------



## conductor

One offering tonight:

A pair of recrafted AE Chester size 10.5 D. The shape is still very good, although they've got a lot of fine creases on the uppers at this point. Perfect foul weather shoes! Second set (at least) of soles and heels, they've got a lot of life. Asking just $25 shipped.


----------



## patelsd

DROPS


patelsd said:


> All prices include shipping within the CONUS, feel free to PM me with questions or for more photos, multiple purchases will will receive a discount.
> 
> Ties:
> Brooks Brothers: great condition, classic red, green, blue and cream striped tie. $15
> 
> 
> Shirts:
> Brooks Brothers: Slim fit polo shirt, size 16 1/2 - 32, great condition, two small dots on the breast pocket as shown in the images. $15
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers: multicolored gingham shirt in tagged size medium, perfect condition. $15
> 
> 
> Orvis: excellent condition, very soft, multicolored, tagged size Large $15
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren: multicolored plaid, tagged size Large. $15
> 
> 
> Jackets:
> Aquascatum Navy Jacket with metal crest buttons. Excellent condition, no tagged size but approximately a 42-44 (please see exact measurements). 2 button 1/4 lined, no vent. $45
> P2P: 23 1/2"
> Sleeve: 25 1/4"
> Length: 32"
> Shoulder 21 1/2"
> 
> 
> Polo University Club Blazer: black plaid with purple overchecks, single vent, 2 button, fully-lined. No tagged size but approximately a 42R. $40
> P2P: 22"
> Sleeves: 25 1/8
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 31"
> 
> 
> Burberry Blazer: Tan plaid, 2 button, single vent,fully lined, approximate size 42R. $45
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 31"
> 
> 
> Southwick: navy and white houndstooth jacket. 2 button, 1/2 lined, single vent, no tagged size, but approximately a 40L. There is a 1 cm x 4 mm stain on one of the cuffs as highlighted in one of the images, but the dry cleaner assures me its a cinch to get out. $40
> P2P: 22"
> Sleeve: 25 7/8"
> Length: 32"
> Shoulder: 19"
> 
> 
> Nordstrom Houndstooth Blazer - beautiful jacket, 54% silk, excellent condition (like new) and very soft. The jacket is a base color cream/beige with blue houndstooth pattern with some red/green stripes (please see fabric detail picture to make up for my lack of color acuity). Fully lined, single vent. $45
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 41L
> P2p: 22"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Length: 32 1/4"
> Shoulder: 18 1/2"
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman Blazer: 2 button, fully lined, single vent, tagged size 40R, 52% silk, 48% wool, tweed with gold and brown overchecks. $37
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman Blazer: 2 button, fully lined, single vent, tagged size 42R, 100% wool, tan with blue overcheck, there is a small (4.5 x 6 mm) on the back of one of the sleeves as highlighted in the pictures. $37
> P2P: 22 1/2"
> Sleeve 25"
> Shoulder: 19 1/2"
> Length: 31"


----------



## Kreiger

*Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*

Nice, lightly-worn condition. Probably only worn a few times, judging by the soles. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/

Asking $80--->$75---> $70 CONUS


----------



## Trevor

1. Ledbury Shirt

Tagged 15-1/2
Maroon Check
Spread Collar
Regular Cuff
Tailored Fit

P2P - 22"
Waist - 19-1/2"
Sleeve - Approx 33"
Neck Size - Measured to both ends of button hole - 14-5/8 - 15-1/4
Length - 32-1/2

$40 Shipped via USPS Priority



2. Brooks Brothers Shirt

Tagged Large
100% Cotton
Made in Malaysia

P2P - 25"
Collar - 16.5 to middle of button hole
Sleeves - Approx 36"

$30 Shipped via USPS Priority


----------



## Orgetorix

Eddie Bauer flat-front reds, 34x31. No cuff. These are a fairly full cut, similar probably to Bills Khakis' M1 relaxed fit.

$20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Barnavelt

*Updates* *and Drops*

This 3/2 sack has been well-loved but it has loads of personality.
Nice lapel roll, natural shoulders, hook vent, half lined. Light wool, great plaid palette of olive green, teal, and
burgundy. Best of all, It's a Cricketeer from the boy's and men's specialty shop of Watertown, NY.
A very small snag / hole on the back of the right shoulder as indicated in the picture.
It is literally so small and hidden by the pattern I had trouble taking a photo where it is visible. 
Some perspiration stains and fading at the inner lining, easy work for a dry cleaner.

Shoulder 19.5
P2P 23
Width at 2nd Button 21.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31

Asking $20 .






This pair of tartan wool pants are in excellent condition. No rips or holes, small and very removable discoloration on the white inner lining that is not noticeable when pants are worn. On seam pockets, flat front, no cuffs. Tagged "Halrin" and with prior owner's name written inside (per the name, I believe these actually may be of the Gordon tartan). See measurements below.

Asking $10 shipped in the US

Waist laid flat 19.5 (+2.5 if needed)
Outseam 40.5
Inseam 29 (+2 if needed)
Front rise 13
Pant leg opening 9





Nice nautical emblematic with maritime signal flags spelling out "TGIF". 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, polyester, A.S. Cooper's Man's Shop of Bermuda. Great condition. Asking $7 CONUS or $13 for both this tie and the one below, if desired.






Another nautical tie depicting a red-shirted sailor on a buoy and the well-known boating admonition, "Keep Left". 3 inches at the widest point. Made in England for , Bermuda. Great condition. No material tag but feels like poly. Asking $7 CONUS or $13 for both this tie and the one above, if desired.





Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel

80% Cotton 20% Wool, Slim Fit sports shirt sized L. Nice versatile mustard-y color with brown lines. Soft, great condition.
-19.5 inch shoulders
-25 inch sleeves
-30 inch length back of shirt

Asking $18 CONUS




Viyella "Tuttle Golf" Collection

80% Cotton 20% Wool, . Made in USA. I can't tell you how beautiful this shirt is in person. I loved the pattern and colors so much I bought it even though it was too big for me. Really nice.
-22 inch shoulders
-25.5 inch sleeves
-33 inch length back of shirt

Asking $18 CONUS




​


----------



## CMDC

Here's a really nice vintage piece to get you ready for summer.

Bleeding Madras 3/2 sack sportcoat
No maker or brand other than the pictured tag
The most minimal shoulder padding--extremely natural shoulders
Tagged 40

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30
Shoulder: 25 + 1.5

$42 conus


----------



## ATL

Norman Hilton from the late '60s. I think it's likely pure cashmere, but there's no content tag. 
Size 39 R.


----------



## straw sandals

Nice jacket, ATL! Would you please post some measurements and a price?


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD in pink, 15.5x33. Flawless save for what appears to be a very small milling flaw on the pocket (pictured). Given this flaw, just $10 CONUS.












A Brooks Brothers non-iron button-down shirt in 15.5x32/33. No issues. $12 CONUS. Take this shirt and the pink one for $20.












A chamois cloth shirt by Woolrich in 3XL. This is missing a button on the front, but there is a spare button provided--a free fix if you're handy with needle and thread. Made in USA and in great condition. $18 CONUS












A Brooks Brothers non-iron button-down 17.5x36 shirt in pinpoint cotton. Zero issues. $12 CONUS












A Sea Island cotton shirt by Cable Car Clothiers, 17x34. Flawless condition. TAKEN












A gorgeous Fair Isle style sweater by Bass, woven in Scotland, size small. My pictures don't do this one justice. CLAIMED












A vintage Norwegian fisherman's sweater by LL Bean, extra large. This one is a classic, with the 80/20 wool-rayon blend that's warm as Hades and as durable as any sweater ever made. CLAIMED












Finally, a Maine Warden's Parka by LL Bean in size extra large. Detachable hood. Zero issues--no stains, tears, rips or flaws of any kind. This is made in USA and combines classic design with modern technology. Made with GoreTex, it's machine washable. lightweight and super warm. CLAIMED


----------



## Jovan

ATL said:


> Norman Hilton from the late '60s. I think it's likely pure cashmere, but there's no content tag.
> Size 39 R.


... measurements?


----------



## MicTester

Jovan said:


> ... measurements?


I think they are at the bottom, under the fine line.


----------



## dkoernert

Anyone a 17.5/33? A thrift nearby has 3 white point collar Gitman shirts, and one white point collar Talbott shirt for something like 4 or 5 bucks a piece. They are wrapped up in plastic so I cant tell if they are NWT or have just been freshly dry cleaned. Either way they are in great condition. I'll be happy to proxy for anyone (cost+ shipping) if these are your size.


----------



## Jovan

MicTester said:


> I think they are at the bottom, under the fine line.


No, that's his signature. His personal measures.


----------



## ATL

Jovan said:


> ... measurements?


I neglected to see this on the back of one of the sleeves:









There's one more moth nibble under the armpit and one of the sleeve button has a chip taken out of it (not really that noticeable unless you look for it).

So if anyone wants a project .... let me know how much you'd pay for it with shipping. It really is a wonderful piece - 3-2, center hook vent, etc. - but it has some issues.

p2p: 21
waist: 20.5
sleeve: 23 (1)
shoulder: 17.5
Length: 29.5


----------



## mhj

PM sent for the Maine Warden's Parka.


----------



## Jovan

ATL said:


> I neglected to see this on the back of one of the sleeves:
> 
> View attachment 6791
> 
> 
> There's one more moth nibble under the armpit and one of the sleeve button has a chip taken out of it (not really that noticeable unless you look for it).
> 
> So if anyone wants a project .... let me know how much you'd pay for it with shipping. It really is a wonderful piece - 3-2, center hook vent, etc. - but it has some issues.
> 
> p2p: 21
> waist: 20.5
> sleeve: 23 (1)
> shoulder: 17.5
> Length: 29.5


Mainly I asked for the benefit of other members. 

Listing shirts without body measurements is okay -- we kind of accept that most of the time they'll be hidden under jackets anyway. (The exception being shirts that have shrunk below the tagged size.) But listing jackets without measurements online is a definite faux pas!


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Maine Warden's Parka has NOT been claimed.

For those who are not familiar with the way this thread works and its history, posting "PM Sent," especially when you are simply asking questions and/or making an offer as opposed to committing to paying the advertised price, is considered bad form. It has been discussed several times here. Such posts serve no purpose whatsoever and tend to discourage other potential buyers. It's a pet peeve of several sellers.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.



mhj said:


> PM sent for the Maine Warden's Parka.


----------



## Jovan

Thank you. That needed to be said.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers Herringbone tweed
recent model, made in Italy
2 button darted, center vent
tagged 46L
24.5" across the chest, 19.5" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 33.25"+a hair bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $55 shipped/offer


----------



## CMDC

Further drops....



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers yellow stripe bd
> 16.5 x 36
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow long sleeve polo
> Like new condition
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length: 30; Sleeve: 35
> *$17 conus*


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> Navy polo w/nautical theme from Sign O' the Whale of Annapolis
> Tagged XL
> Like new condition
> Pit to Pit: 24; Length: 30
> 
> *$15 conus*


----------



## conductor

The AE's from post 20362 on the previous page have been claimed.


----------



## halbydurzell

OG LL Bean Norwegian sweater. 80/20 rayon blend. size: XL. Red and black. Heavy as heck. There's still plenty of winter left. $30 CONUS or will trade for a navy/white OG one in Medium.


----------



## drlivingston

I am selling an unusual 100% virgin wool Pendleton plaid jacket. Minimal lining, patch pockets, and completely natural shoulders. 3/2 sack construction, ventless, with working single-button cuffs. Tagged size L. Price is $25 shipped.
P2P------22-1/4
Shoulder-19
BOC-----29-3/4
Sleeve---25


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Those Pendleton jackets are the bomb. Seems a tad short on the P2P compared to the ones I have. Otherwise, I'd be very tempted to jump on it--great pattern and great price.


----------



## tocqueville

What does one wear with that?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Some good muddin' boots, your dog, a whole lot of brambles, and an overcast and drizzly day.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROP*

LL Bean charcoal v-neck Shetland sweater - size large. No issues. 
24 pit to pit, 35 sleeves, 26.75 back length. 
$22.50 CONUS


----------



## conductor

Size 8 D/B brown pebble grain Crown Windsor longwing gunboats. This was Bostonian's top line back in the day. The uppers are in excellent condition, no funk in the foot bed, and the soles have a ton of life in them. If you're looking for a good pair of gunboats for the next 20 years, these will fit the bill. I can even put a fresh coat of black edge dressing on these if you like before I ship them out.

CLAIMED


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$65---->$58 shipped CONUS Deansgate Tweed Suit 42 R or L - A fine piece from Deansgate. 2 buttons and a single vent. The pants are flat-front and have a plain bottom. The suit coat also has swelled edges and is half lined. The suit is clean all over save for a couple of small spots on the coat lining. They do not show through at all. Please take a look at the measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve 26 +2
Length BOC 32

Waist 36 +3.5
Inseam 32.5 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband 43

$30--->$27---$23 PRL Blue Cords NWT 32/30 Navy Blue 100% Cotton Flat Front. Prospect model. Tagged a 32/30 and please note these measurements
Waist 16.5
Inseam 31
Outseam from top of waistband 42.5

$58--->$53--->$48 Hardwick Sportcoat Frank & Bill Model 44R Unstructured and french faced. The material is not tagged but I suspect it is silk and wool. The coat has patch pockets and side vents. Excellent Condition with no holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 26 +1

$35--->$30 Incotex Corduroy 40/30 Just what you see. Chocolate brown in 100% cotton. Flat front and no cuffs. They are not brand new, but they are very clean.

$25--->$22 LL Bean Red Uni Stripe BD Shirt 16/34 I grabbed this because of the flap pocket. Turns out it is too big for me, but I am hoping someone here might like it. The content/size tag has been removed. I am 99% sure that it is a cotton/poly blend. The shirt is in terrific shape. The collar and cuffs are in fine and I have not found any stains. Please take note of these measurements.....
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder seam 24.25

$35----$30 Bill Blass Camelhair Sportcoat 42R I really wish this one fit me. This one I believe was made by PBM out of Philadelphia. The fabric is a very understated plaid in soft camel hair. The shoulders are not completely natural, but are very nice. Two buttons and a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 23.5 +1.5


----------



## Sully

2 v-neck sweaters for sale.
$60 shipped CONUS for the pr.


----------



## jkidd41011

Clearing out me closet, these two are close and I can't decide which to keep. They are in the 44 -46 range..... $50.00 Each Shipped

Brooks Brothers, not tagged for size but its relatively recent (2006)


























Shoulders - 20"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 31.5"
Sleeves - 25"
2 Button/Single Vented

Gieves & Hawkes (Hickey Freeman made) Tagged 44L


























Shoulders - 19.5"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 33"
Sleeves - 25"
2 Button/Single Vented

I'm going to be posting more stuff in the upcoming days while we still have some winter left. I have two overcoats and a few tweed sport coats. And some corduroy pants.


----------



## Barnavelt

*Updates* *and Drops*

This 3/2 sack has been well-loved but it has loads of personality.
Nice lapel roll, natural shoulders, hook vent, half lined. Light wool, great plaid palette of olive green, teal, and
burgundy. Best of all, It's a Cricketeer from the boy's and men's specialty shop of Watertown, NY.
A very small snag / hole on the back of the right shoulder as indicated in the picture.
It is literally so small and hidden by the pattern I had trouble taking a photo where it is visible. 
Some perspiration stains and fading at the inner lining, easy work for a dry cleaner.

Shoulder 19.5
P2P 23
Width at 2nd Button 21.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31

Asking $20 .






Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel

80% Cotton 20% Wool, Slim Fit sports shirt sized L. Nice versatile mustard-y color with brown lines. Soft, great condition.
-19.5 inch shoulders
-25 inch sleeves
-30 inch length back of shirt

Asking $16 CONUS




Viyella "Tuttle Golf" Collection

80% Cotton 20% Wool, . Made in USA. I can't tell you how beautiful this shirt is in person. I loved the pattern and colors so much I bought it even though it was too big for me. Really nice.
-22 inch shoulders
-25.5 inch sleeves
-33 inch length back of shirt

Asking $16 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trousers! Bill's khakis, Cashmere-wool, Corbin, and more!*

*I have several decent pairs of pants to pass on today. Everyone needs pants, unless you're Scottish, or a woman, or a Scottish woman. And here they are, to hide your shameful nakedness!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: All waist measurements are taken straight across, laid flat. *

2) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $22, or offer.

 

3) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $25, or offer.

   

4) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excelent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $18.

 

5) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $18

 

6) Bills Khakis Five Pocket jean-type khakis. Slate blue and lovely. Excellent condition. Waist 17, inseam 32 3/4. Asking $25, or offer.

   

*7) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $16, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*8) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*9) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $16

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*10) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*11) J. Crew seersucker pants.*

Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*12) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA *

Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## drlivingston

Price drop!! *$20!
*


drlivingston said:


> I am selling an unusual 100% virgin wool Pendleton plaid jacket. Minimal lining, patch pockets, and completely natural shoulders. 3/2 sack construction, ventless, with working single-button cuffs. Tagged size L. Price is $25*<---Now only $20* shipped.
> P2P------22-1/4
> Shoulder-19
> BOC-----29-3/4
> Sleeve---25


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

*I have some BEAUTIFUL knitwear to pass on today--including Pringle, MacAdam Fair Isle, and more!*











*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
​
1) Pringle V-neck sweater in navy. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition, apart from tag being off on one corner! No fabric listed, but clearly wool. Asking $25 > 22, or offer. Chest: 25 3/4, Sleeve: c. 35 1/2, length 28.

 

2) GORGEOUS MacAdam Fair Isle sweater. This is beautfiul! Made in Scotland; excellent condition. Chest 24 3/4, sleeve 32, length 26. Asking $30 > 25, or offer.

  

3) Land's End oatmeal v-neck in cashmere and wool. Size M-Reg. Excellent condition! Chest 21 3/4, sleeve c. 34, length 26. Asking $22 > 20, or offer.

 

5) Land's End cableknit vest. Size 42-44; chest 23 3/4, length 26. Merino wool. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Asking $16 > 14, or offer.

 

6) LL Bean. Cableknit crew neck. Excellent condition! XL-Reg. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 25 3/4. Asking $18 > 16

 

10) Daniel Creimieux cashmere. Excellent condition! Navy v-neck. Chest 25, sleeve 34 1/2, length 26. Asking $18 > 16, or offer.

  

11) J. Crew turtleneck. Dark grey; cotton and lambswool. A lovely thick sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25. Asking $18 > 16

 

12) Brooks Brothers Golf cableknit; cotton. Made in Australia--just like Skippy! Excellent condition! Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2, length 26 1/4. Asking $20 > 18

 

14) North Coast navy cable shawl collar sweater. Heavy and warm; all cotton. Made for the UK store Marks and Spencers. Imported. Excellent condition, and very cool! Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking $20 > 18

  

15) LL Bean Made in Ireland cableknit sweater. Lovely,thick, warm, classic! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 26 1/2, sleeve 35, length 24 3/4. Asking $25 > 22, or offer.

 

16) Neiman Marcus merino wool. demi-turtle neck. This has a pindot hole in front, hence just $5 (shipping costs), or FREE with another item from my other listings! Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35, length 25 3/4.

 

*20) FOR HER! Or for a small chap. Land's End Made in Scotland eye sweater. *Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2, length 22 1/2. Asking just $16 > 14

 

*21) PGA Tour cardigan. Made in Italy. *VERY SOFT merino wool. Lovely! Asking just $15, or offer. Chest 21 1/2, length 25.

 

*23) Dean's of Scotland shetland sweater.* Hand-frame knitted. The shetland equivalent of the BB fun shirt? Size 40; chest: 20, Sleeve: 33 1/2, Length: 26. Excellent condition except for a small snag on one sleeve, hence just $10.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*More Goods from Dr. Mud's Closet

Shirts: All Made in USA
*
Orvis Cream Tattersall

It's a lovely light flannel, 100% cotton, size Large, and measures 24" in the chest and 33" overall length. Locker loop in the back.





Brooks Broadcloth Green Check, 17/4





80/20 Viyella, Size Large

Olive, black, and red on a cream ground. This one is virtually brand new. Measures 24.5 in the chest and 32.5 overall length.





$20 each shipped CONUS or take the lot for $50


----------



## ATL

I'm in need of a black bowtie, a cummerbund and some studs. Anyone?


----------



## datsunfan

*Drops*

I'm cleaning out the closet and need to get rid of this stuff.



datsunfan said:


> Black and brown overcoat by unknown maker. The only tag in this coat is an ACWA Union tag from the 1962-1976 (has red numbers so it is from the early part of that period). Measures to a 40S. I wear a 42S(19" shoulder, 24.5 sleeve, 22.5" chest) and the coat fits me pretty well over just a shirt. The shell material feels like wool. Front pockets are lined with a material that feels and looks like it could be a jersey fabric. Split raglan shoulders with very little if any padding. 3 button front. Zip-out lining with pass through to the 2 exterior pockets. Many more photos here.
> 
> *Price: $20 plus actual shipping. Will ship internationally but the cheapest shipping option is USPS Priority(around $50) since the weight is above the 4 lb limit for USPS International First Class.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> width at middle button: 23.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 39"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Vent length: 13"
> Weight with lining is about 3.5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick for Norton Ditto dark gray herringbone wool suit in size 42 Tall. Excellent condition. Jacket is fully canvassed and has a single rear vent. Jacket sleeves are lined and body is quarter-lined. Pants aredouble forward pleated and unlined. Trousers have belt-loops and interior suspender buttons. More photos here. The photo of the sleeve presents the most accurate depiction of the color. Note: there is some piling on the interior trouser pocket linings.
> 
> *Price: $20 plus shipping**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket Measurements
> *-Half chest (pit-to-pit): 23"
> -Shoulder: 19.25"
> -Length(from bottom of collar): 32.5"
> -Sleeve length: 25" + 2" to let out
> -Waist(at top button): 21"
> -Lapel width: 3 5/8"
> *
> Pants Measurements*
> -Half waist: 18.5" + 1" to let out
> -Inseam: 31.5"+ 0.5" to let out (also has 1.5" cuff)
> -Outseam: 43.5"
> -Front rise: 12"
> -Rear rise: 18"
> -Thigh width: 13"
> -Knee width: 11.5"
> -Leg opening: 9.75"





datsunfan said:


> *Gorsart 3/2 Sack Houndstooth/Check Brown and Brick Red SC - Approximate size 42R*. Made in the US in the early seventies. There is no content tag, but the fabric feels like a lightweight wool tweed. ¼ -lined and center-vented. There is some wear to the lining.
> *Price: $15 plus shipping.*
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20.75"
> P2P-22.5"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21"
> Sleeve-25" + 1"
> Length(from BOC)- 31.5"
> 
> *Recent Hickey Freeman **Madison **Blue Blazer -Size 44R.* Made in the USA. Good condition with some shine on the back of the sleeves, but not noticeable. Center-vent. Bronze colored metal buttons. 93% wool/7% cashmere fabric.
> *Price: $25 plus shipping.
> *
> 
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19.5"
> P2P-23"
> Waist(at top button)- 21"
> Sleeve- 25.5" +1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 31"





datsunfan said:


> *MTM Glenplaid Norman Hilton 2-button sack suit -size 42XL.* Made in 1993. Single vented jacket. The suit is in excellent condition. It doesn't have a material content tag, but feels like a a medium-weight wool with an incredibly soft hand. The trousers are double reverse-pleated, partially-lined to the knee, and have 1 5/8" cuffs. The pants have interior suspender buttons and belt loops.
> *Price: $25 plus shipping.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket Measurements**Trouser Measurements*Shoulder- 19"Waist across: 18.5" + 2" for expansionHalf chest (pit-to-pit)- 22"Inseam:33" + 1" to let out and 1 5/8" cuffsWaist(at top button)- 20.5"Front rise- 13"Sleeve length- 26" + 1.5"Rear rise- 18"Length(from bottom of collar)- 34"Thigh width- 12.5"Lapel width - 4"Knee width- 11"
> Leg opening- 9.75"





datsunfan said:


> *Oxxford 3/2 - Size 42T.* Single vented. Incredibly soft. Breast patch pocket. Excellent condition, but the hem at the bottom is pulling out. See photo.
> *Price $25 plus shipping.
> *
> *Measurements*
> Shoulder- 20.5"
> P2P-22.5"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21"
> Sleeve-25" + 2.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 32"
> 
> 
> 
> *H Freeman and Son Check suit - about Size 42L. *Like new condition. 2-button jacket, medium-weight wool, double reverse-pleated trousers, belt loops and suspender buttons.
> *Price $25 **plus shipping**.*
> 
> *Jacket Measurements*
> Shoulder - 19"
> P2P- 23"
> Waist(at top button)- 22"
> Sleeve- 26" +1"
> Length(from BOC)- 32"
> Lapel width - 3"
> 
> *Pants Measurements*
> -Waist: 19" + 0" for expansion
> -Inseam: 32" +1.5" cuffs
> -Front Rise: 12.5"
> -Rear Rise: 19.5"
> -Thigh width: 13"
> -Knee width: 11"
> -Leg opening: 9.5"





datsunfan;1360596
Size 41R Hickey Freeman Boardroom woven check sport coat. Made in USA. Dark grey with olive and brown check. Fully-lined. Center-vent. No apparent flaws. [B said:


> Price: $20 plus shipping.
> 
> [/B]*Measurements*
> Shoulder- 19.75"
> P2P-22.5"
> Waist(at middle button)- 21.5"
> Sleeve- 24" + 1.5"
> Length(from BOC)- 30.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Major Drop on this beauty!*

*EXQUISITE BESPOKE AND QUINTESSENTIALLY BRITISH TWEED*

*Built by Mortimer-Leavy of Old Bond Street and Mayfair in 1972*










*EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
*NB: My apologies for the orientation of these pictures--photobucket is behaving weirdly!​*
This is absolutely exquisite!!! It's difficult to know where to begin describing this beauty, so I'll just start with the colourway, which is gorgeous, and utterly British! Cut from a beautiful brown herringbone, this exquisite jacket has subtle windowpaning, with the vertical stripes in perfect shades of burnt orange and mustard, and the horizontal stripes in berry red and slate grey. The colouring is absolutely fantastic--my pictures do the natural elegant countryside beauty of this jacket absolutely no justice at all.

  ​
The tweed itself is beautiful and stout; I suspect that this is one of the better, heavier tweeds from Holland & Sherry, but I have no confirming evidence for this. It's exactly the heft that you would need in a jacket like this--sturdy, but without the slightly uncouth nature that the heavier Harris tweeds would have--this is most certainly several cuts above that cloth. Think of a more refined Keeper's Tweed, but without the cotton content and in a far, far more beautiful patterning and colourway that Keepers never achieves.

​
Naturally, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, which is offset from the main pocket for depth as well as style. All of the exterior pockets have lapped and reinforced top seams, and all are slanted, with elegantly curved flaps, rather than the more usual rectangles.

​
The attention to detail continues even under the flaps, with the pocket openings elegantly curved; if you've never had curved pockets before, you won't realize how much this assists in getting things in and out of them--that extra 1/8" dept in the middle makes a world of difference and eliminates the "catching' on the interior pocket lip that you are probably so used to you don't notice.










​
The collar roll is beautiful, curling just at the point it should at the top third button; the lapels are beautifully cut and styled; Mortimer and Leavy was not a house to succumb to 1970s fads about collars, nor were its clients. The undercollar lining is, like much of the jacket, handsewn, and ensured that this collar has kept its shape faithfully for the last four decades.

 ​
Naturally, the pattern matching on the shoulders and the symmetry of the back have been handled with care and attention.

​
This jacket is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It features single button cuffs and a single vent. 
It was made by Mortimer-Leavy, of Old Bond Street, London--right in the heart of Mayfair, next to Belgravia (which is largely residential) THE most upper-class haven in the city.... and according to my Godmother's husband (formerly an officer of the Household Cavalry, now retired) the place where "real chaps got things made"... including jackets like this. (His verdict on M-L was "Good. Solid." which is as close to flamboyant praise as he gets!) Note the old-fashioned telephone number featuring the name of the Exchange ("Mayfair", of course), to be spoken in the clipped tones of Battle of Britain fighter pilots and City-based aristocrats! This jacket was made in 1972.... which was a shock, as I expected it to be only a few years old, judging by the classic style and excellent condition.

​
Naturally, it is fully lined.


 ​
Does it have flaws? There is some very, very minor start of fraying of the lining under the arms and at the top of the lining in the collar. That's it. And if you can't see this, it's because it really is tiny, and just starting. These are easy, easy fixes, and could wait a while without concern--even a decent dry-cleaner tailor could fix these. But that's it. Otherwise, this jacket is in absolutely SUPERB condition--my wife was shocked when she heard it was over 40 years old! No museum piece, this is to be worn and enjoyed and looked after, and it's good for the next 40 years.

Oh, yes--this is also a very desirable size!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Waist: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4") (Easily lengthened--no surgeon's cuffs)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/2​
*Asking just $115, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! International inquiries are also welcome, with Priority Tracked Shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!​*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on outerwear!*

*PRICE DROPS--AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Avirex A-2 in goatskin. *

This is wonderful--and if it just wasn't too big for me (I was hopeful when I bought it, knowing A-2s can run small...) it wouldn't be here.

As you know, Avirex is one of the better known makers of A-2s, and this one is wonderful. Cut from supple yet very, very hardwearing goatskin, this beautiful jacket has all the features you'd want from an A-2; knit cuffs, knit lower panel, patch pockets, heavy-duty zip front, SINGLE back panel, and a beautiful cut. It also has underarm grommets for ventilation and a fully functional extra throat latch. It was MADE in the USA, too!

With the exception of a very small mark in the lining and a couple of very very minor scuffs, this is in excellent condition!

*Asking $65, OR OFFER, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44, but A-2s tend to be cut tight:

Measurements*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (Recall that these measurements are for the neo-raglan sleeve of an A2)
Length (BOC): 25 1/2



















   

*2) GORGEOUS Golden Bear leather jacket, Made in San Francisco and cut like a Barbour Border/Half-Norfolk!*

This is wonderful! Cut from wonderfully soft yet durable mocha brown leather, this gorgeous jacket has the appearance of a Barbour Border at the front, with two lower bellows pockets and two slash handwarmer pockets. The flaps of the pockets are lined in complementary leather of teh same color as the collar. This jacket also features a bi-swing back and a half belt, similar to a half-Norfolk. The cuffs are fastened with buttons and are adjustable. The jacket is fully lined with a thinsulate tartan lining for warmth. The right-hand pocket flap has a mini-pocket built in--I assume for your iPod! This jacket really is packed with lovely details!

This was made in San Franciso, USA! Apart from a minor nick to the surface of the collar, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

A wonderfully luxurious jacket made by one of the most reputable US leather companies, this is a steal at just *$70, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!*

*Tagged a M, this measures*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 32 1/4



















    

*3) FILSON DOUBLE MACKINAW in Rare Blue and Black Plaid*

Claimed!

*2) Boy's (33" chest, size 16 boy's) Single Mackinaw Shirt Jacket*

Claimed!

*3) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton raincoat.* *FORMERLY OWNED BY OWNER OF THE PHILLIES!*

I have full provenance on this coat, which were formerly the property of a former owner on the Philadelphia Phillies--Alexander Buck, a man known in the profession and around Princeton for being exceptionally well-dressed! So, if you're a Phillies fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a piece of Philly memorabilia.... and if you're a trad. or Ivy fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a clothing grail!

Langrock was THE Ivy clothiers of Princeton, overshadowing even Hilton and The English Shop. It's now gone, and its suits, jackets, ties, and coats are becoming scarcer each year.

This coat is a classic single-breasted raincoat. There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be gabardine. It has lapped seams throughout, and a singe hook vent. All of its original buttons are intact, and it is fully lined.

This was formerly the property of Alexander Buck, and he wore it often--so you might well see it in replays or pictures of old Phillies games! It even still has his nametag in the collar! 

The good news is that this is a Langrock, owned by Buck, and a trad. classic. The not so good news is taht owing to his extensive wear of it this coat is only in Acceptable condition. It has damage to the lining, as shown, although this would be an easy fix. It also have fraying at the cuffs and teh hem, which could be repaired with the addition of leather strips--again, an easy fix. And it is generally rumpled, and could use a dry clean. There are, though, no stains or odours, and with a little TLC this would be a wonderful, useable coat!

*Owing to its condition, asking just $29, or offer, to allow for restoration costs!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: Raglan, so measured like a shirt: c. 38 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeve.
Length: 46



























       

*4) 38S Classic Aquascutum Trenchcoat--100% cotton! made in England! *

This is beautiful! Cut from 100% cotton rather than the far more usual poly/cotton blend, this trenchcoat shows just why Aquascutum is a worthy rival to Burberry--and it's not just because of their similar heritage! This features a wonderful check lining--different from the usual rather dull Aquascutum lining, since this was made expressly for Barney's of New York--an overshoulder cape, brass throat latches to keep the rain out, a leather buckle on the belt, adjuster belts at the cuffs, the full complement of brass D-rings on the belt (for maps, whistles, and a service revolver for storming the trenches of the Hun!), and a single hook vent. It was MADE IN ENGLAND.

The belt to this coat could do with a press, as it's a bit wrinkled, and there is some minor, minor wear to the leather of the buckle. There is also a very small brown watermark in the lining by the vent--but even you're unlikely to spot this, and it certainly won't be seen when worn. Overall, then, this is very conservatively rated at being in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*It's a steal at just $49, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Tagged a 38 Short, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Shoulders: N/A as raglan sleeves. 
Sleeve (measured like a shirt): c. 33 (+2)
Length: 41 3/4

















      

*FOR HER....*

*STUNNING Made in Scotland shearling. *

Claimed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING JACKETS!*

*OFFERS WELCOME!*



TweedyDon said:


> ​
> *1) Crafted in Philadelphia Brown Basketweave with ticket pocket!*
> 
> This is a really lovely smaller tweed! Crafted in Philadelphia, this little gem has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the usual two lower pockets, has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features leather-covered metal-shanked "football" buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the left-hand front pocket is still basted shut!
> 
> The colourway of this tweed is wonderful, and my pictures really fail to capture it. As well as the usual slate grey and dark chestnut brown of the typical brown and grey basketweave this has lots of dark damson purple woven in, which can only be really seen on close inspection, but is really terrific. As the lining complements this perfectly, being a lovely deep, rich, damson purple!
> 
> Given the beauty of the tweed, the excellent condition, and the lovely and unusual colourway, this is a steal at just* $35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed in blue-grey herringbone*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *3) Beautifully Complex Basketweave Harris Tweed*
> 
> Cut from a lovely versatile Harris Tweed in a dark basketweave, the colourway of this jacket is deceptively complex, but a base of dark charcoal shot through with lines and flacks of forest green, dark blue, and the occasional berry red--Harris at its subtle and complex finest!
> 
> The jacket itself is a contemporary (and very recent) two button model that is subtly darted. It features a centre vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 21
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) THE PERFECT TRAD SPRING TWEED!!! Crafted by Gordon of Philadelphia, in Philadelphia!*
> 
> *Claimed!
> *
> *5) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Tweed 3/2 sack by Princeton University Store!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *6) GRAIL! J. Press Irish Tweed Jacket in Bold Plaid. GRAIL!*
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous! There was considerable discussion recently about the Grail nature of these J. Press Irish tweed jackets, and this one is a beauty.
> 
> The patterning and colourway are absolutely wonderful--a beautiful bold yet muted plaid with bold vertical striping of dark mustard, jet black, and moss green. The tweed is a lovely thick heavy Irish tweed--tweed that's worthy of the name, and which would allow you to dispense with a topcoat on fresh Spring days. The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a twist--it also has a fully functional ticket pocket and twin vents, proudly proclaiming its Irish country heritage! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the classic two-button cuffs of the trad. sack. It was Made in Ireland, of course, expressly for J. Press. The Press label is the "Three City" version--black, with New Haven, Cambridge, and New York emblazoned on it.
> 
> The tweed of this jacket is in excellent condition. The lining has an ink blotch under the pocket on the right-hand side, and a minor repair in the lining at the seam of the armpits. Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition.
> 
> Given this, and given its Grail nature, *how about just $60, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS*?
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING JACKETS--OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
*


TweedyDon said:


> As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *1) PBM of Philadelphia Houndstooth*
> 
> PBM is one of more overlooked and underrated American clothiers; based in Philadelphia, their products are the equal of better-known makers like Corbin. This lovely tweed testifies to that; cut from a wonderful chocolate and cream houndstooth, this has a British inspired double vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. The flap pockets are slanted--another British inspiration!--and it has a contemporary two button front, and subtle darts. The lining does show some wear owing to its age, but otherwise this is in excellent condition--and how often do you seen houndstooth like this? It was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 29 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*
> 
> Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.
> 
> *This lovely jacket is a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest:22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*
> 
> This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just
> 
> *$28, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged 46.*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 201/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*
> 
> Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! It's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 5/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) MADE IN ENGLAND Spring guncheck*
> 
> Cut from a lovely lighter-weight cloth, this beautiful little gunheck would be perfect for Spring, early summer, and early Fall. The colouring is lovely and light, being a mix of tan cream, forest green, and with a bracken overcheck. It is a contemporary two button front cut with subtle darting, and four button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 39R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*
> 
> This is lovely! A classic grey and cream herringbone tweed flecked with sky blue, berry red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, three button cuffs, a full lining, and a single centre vent. It was also made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a classic jacket, and a mainstay of anyone's wardrobe--so if it fits you, grab it! Surprisingly, this was made by Levi Strauss.... in the US, no less!
> 
> *Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) CLASSIC Dark Herringbone 3/2 sack tweed.*
> 
> This is lovely--and features all of the tradly desiderata! First, it's a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It also is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features lapped seams on both the shoulders and the sleeves, as well as the classic two button cuffs. It has a single center vent, and was Union made in the USA. The colourway is lovely--a herringbone in dark peat black with dark mossy forest green.
> 
> This is in excellent condition!
> 
> Incidentally, this jacket dates from when JAB was still making things well--the current Banks has no relation to the old one except in name!
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Vintage 3/2 tweed sack in a wonderful collegiate check!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *9) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket! Cut with a standard contemporary two button front, this is subtly darted, and features a a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the colourway is a lovely combination of dark cream and slate grey, with just a hint of green in some of the grey lines. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $20, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*
> 
> A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so
> 
> *just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) GRAIL! CASHMERE herringbone 3/2 sack.*
> 
> This is the first cashmere 3/2 sack I've seen--and it's lovely! Cut from luxurious two-ply cashmere, rather than the thin stuff that's so common today, this is a lovely rich dark honey brown herringbone. It features a centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and half-canvassing. It has single button cuffs. It does have some minor flaws: There is a fray at the hem of the lining on the left hand side, and some loose stitching in the lining at the vent. There is also a small fault in the weave--not a snag--on the left-hand sleeve. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.
> 
> *This was Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just $28, or offer.*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's.*
> 
> This is a FANTASTIC jacket--seriously thick and heavy, this is Harris as it should be! A classic and standard brown and cream herringbone, this is a jacket you could easily use in place of an overcoat. Designed by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's, this isn't tagged as such, but was clearly made in England. It has a single centre vent and single button cuffs. It does have a single missed stitch on one sleeve, and the full lining shows signs of wear and rumpling, so this is in Very Good condition only. As such, it's a steal
> 
> *at just $20, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13) GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS BOLD PLAID 3/2 Sack by Southwick!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *14) Pendleton Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking
> 
> *just $18 or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15) ANGLO-IVY HYBRID TWEED, by Scotshire. *
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *16) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*
> 
> This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 28 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is a classic charcoal herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in red and blue. This has a centre vent, is a standard contemporary cut, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*
> 
> Solid colour Harris Tweed is a rarity, and this one is absolutely gorgeous--a beautiful shade of blue, just the shade of Peter Rabbit's famous jacket--apparently the most beautiful shade of blue that the Lake District sky produced, according to Beatrix Potter! In addition to its rare and lovely colourway this jacket hasjust the right amount of Harris tweed hairiness that's so often lacking in modern Harris.
> 
> It's also a lovely cut--a standard model, certainly, but with flapped patch pockets, beautifully styled lapels, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features metal-shanked football buttons.
> 
> Don't be fooled by the fact that this was made for Jos. A. Banks, as this was the Old School Banks, when it rivaled Old-School Brooks and Press, and was a major purveyor of canvassed suits and 3/2 sacks. This is easily comparable to the Old, Good, 346 line of Brooks, if not just a bit better.
> 
> This jacket is in truly excellent condition--it was clearly worn very, very sparingly, if at all. It's absolutely gorgeous, and far better in person than my pictures indicate.
> 
> *Given its rarity and beauty, how about $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 43XL:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeev: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19) *Lovely slubby rough-hewn tweed! Made in the USA*.
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *20) Lovely Basketweave Harris Tweed*
> 
> This is lovely! The colourway is a cream and tan basketweave, with vertical striping of blue and turquoise throughout. It's a standard two button jacket, with a center vent, metal-shanked leather-covered buttons, and a full lining. It was Made in the USA, and is half-canvassed. This is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*
> 
> I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!
> 
> The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer, for this classic jacket.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 22) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.
> 
> *Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $28, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROP*

LL Bean charcoal v-neck Shetland sweater - size large. No issues. 
24 pit to pit, 35 sleeves, 26.75 back length. 
$21 CONUS


----------



## abeln2672

*Ivory corduroy pants by Brioni*

Please forgive, as this is my first sales attempt (I've been a purchaser thus far!), and I'm honestly looking more for feedback and suggestions on how to offer these to AAAC members than anything else.

I found these Brioni corduroy pants at my local thrift store. After convincing myself they'd fit better once I got home ("perhaps I'm just a bit bloated at the moment") I picked them up. Alas, they don't fit all that well, so I'd like to offer them on this site. Would the Sales Forum be the best place? Anyone in this thread interested? Any idea what would even be a fair price to ask? They look and feel almost new to me. I found only one minor issue, which is an area a few millimeters in length where a seam is slightly fraying/splitting and could use some reinforcement. That's it. Other than that, luxuriously soft fabric (98% cotton), no stains, rips, tears (even on the inside of the pants--which are lined to the knee). Beautiful pants, IMO. The color on these photos is atrocious. The first most closely shows the color (it's like an ivory or off-white...fairly bright, though). Thanks in advance for you thoughts!

Waist: 17.25" - 17.5" (They're tagged a 36R. I wear a 36, and these are definitely too tight to be comfortable)
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 39"
Rise: 11"
Thigh (from crotch): 11.75" (I'm fairly athletic, and these felt tight through the thigh. Typical Italian/designer fit, I'd say)
Leg hole: 9.5"


----------



## Trevor

Hey Guys,

Here are some pants i have for sale. Need to move these:

1. SOLD
*
*2. J Crew Button Fly Khaki's - Color is a little darker than in picturesTagged 33x30
Waist - 16.75"
Inseam - 29.5"Leg Opening - 9.25"
100% Cotton
Made in Hong Kong

There is some wear at the end of the legs, see last picture.

*$20 Shipped in USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope w/Tracking*




















3. LL Bean Nantucket Red Pants
Made in Macau
100% Cotton - Soft

Tagged 34/34 but have been shortened, see measurement below.
Waist - 16.5"
Inseam - 27.75" (+1.25")
Leg Opening Width - 9"
Leg Opening near bottom of inseam - 11.75"
These are not a skinny fit, more of a classic. There is a small hole near the button on the back pocket, see last picture.
*
**$12 Shipped in USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope w/Tracking**

*















*

*4. SOLD*

*5. Polo Dark Grey Cords
Made in Singapore
Tagged 34/32 but they have been shortened. See measurement below
100% Cotton
Waist - 17"
Inseam - 26.5"
Leg Opening Width - 9"
Flat Front

There is a a small amount of wear on the fabric. There is a small scuff near the fly, see the last picture.*

**$12 Shipped in USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope w/Tracking**

*















*

*6. Izod Chino Cords
Made in Vietnam
Tagged 34/34 but measures differently, see below.
100% Cotton
Waist - 17"
Inseam - 32.75"
Leg Opening - 9.25"

Izod label tag on the back has been cut off, see last picture.*

**$10 Shipped in USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope w/Tracking**
*







*
**

*7. Polo Khaki Cords
Made in Sri Lanka of USA Fabric
Tagged 34/30
91% Cotton
9% Poly
Waist - 17"
Inseam - 28"*
**
**$16 Shipped in USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope w/Tracking**

*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Bills Lexington Twills, M2, 33 x 30.5


*Bills offered these wonderful heavy brushed twills last fall as a specialty item. They are, without a doubt, the most substantial twills I've ever owned, much more robust than even the oft-discussed Bullard's Field Pants. Sadly, my waistline has expanded since Christmas while these Lexingtons traveled in the opposite direction. Even though they were a little snug when I received them, I persisted in the illusion that I would remain at my fighting weight. About the third wash, we passed each other for good and now they are a full inch too small for me.

I've only worn them about four or five times; they're already developing that desired patina of lived-in khakis. However, don't let that fool you: these will outlast probably every other pair of khakis you own.

If, like me, you are a fan of Bills, take advantage because I doubt you'll see another pair of these listed any time soon. If you do, and they are my size, you'll have to beat me to them.

Details: flat front, no cuff, sized at 34 but, alas, shrinkage to 33. Color is listed as "suede" which is a rich mid-brown.

$45 CONUS


----------



## dkoernert

Couple of things to offer today:
First up 2 classic Canterbury belts. One is a 38, the other is a 40. Both measure just under 42" from buckle to end. These are obviously worn but still very serviceable. The khaki and blue one has some damage to the tab with the holes on it. $10 shipped each, or take both for $18 shipped CONUS.











Also this Darch watch. I picked this up on Ebay about a year ago. Keeps fantastic time for a cheap quartz watch. I just don't wear it often enough. 18mm lugs, and includes the duck strap. Asking $10 CLAIMED pending deal.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed herringbone sack
Tagged 41L
Fully lined

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25 +2

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers wide wale corduroys
Dark butterscotch color
34 x 30
Flat front, no cuff

SOLD



















Hilditch and Key cutaway collar blue and green tattersall dress shrit
Barrel cuff
Like new condition
17.5 x 36

$29 conus



















Brooks Brothers Rugby shirt
Size L

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers lavender polo
Size L Slim Fit

$20 conus


----------



## jkidd41011

Recent J Peterman Be Here Now Jacket & Pants (Jacket is a 44 and the Pants are 36).....$45.00 Shipped
































Price Drops.....

Clearing out me closet, these two are close and I can't decide which to keep. They are in the 44 - 46 range.

Brooks Brothers, not tagged for size but its relatively recent (2006)....$45.00 Shipped


























Shoulders - 20"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 31.5"
Sleeves - 25"
2 Button/Single Vented

Gieves & Hawkes (Hickey Freeman made) Tagged 44L.....$35.00 Shipped


























Shoulders - 19.5"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 33"
Sleeves - 25"
2 Button/Single Vented

I'm going to be posting more stuff in the upcoming days while we still have some winter left. I have two overcoats and a few tweed sport coats. And some corduroy pants.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS: $30 shipped CONUS for anything *
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/hc2e.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/48591420.jpg/

*Mavest for the Harvard Coop 3/2 Navy Hopsack, 2 patch pockets, hook vent, quintessential trad piece*

Approx: 40 or 42
Shoulders: 17.25"
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25.25"
Length of back under collar: 30.5"

*NOW $35 - Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/cor2os.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/cor3p.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/corrr.jpg/

*Corbin 3/2 Tweed Sack, beautiful shoulders and hook vent*

Approx: 40 or 42
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25"
Length of back under collar: 30.25"

*NOW $35 - Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/bb2uu.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/20503014.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers 346 Feathertweed, rare larger size!*

Approx: 44 or 46
Shoulders: 18.25"
Chest: 23.5"
Shoulder to cuff: 25.5"
Length of back under collar: 32"

* NOW $35 - Asking $40 Shipped CONUS

*


----------



## jt2gt

WTB: Black Captoes in 8.5D (I wear Alden 8 Barrie). Looking for something that can be worn with suits and shined up for Tux. Thanks...JT


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage 1960s L.L. Bean Script Label Whipcord Trousers w/ Leather Trimmed Pockets - $40 shipped

*These are just awesome. A pair of green whipcord trousers from L.L. Bean, probably from the late 60s/early 70s based on the script label. They are a classic loden green color, the fabric would stand up to anything, and the leather trimmed pockets have a gorgeous patina. They are flat front, uncuffed, suspender buttons.

The pants are in excellent condition, with no stains or moth damage.

Waist: 18.5
Inseam: 28.5 + 2 to let out
Rise: 12.5


----------



## drlivingston

Those bean slacks are awesome. I love the Talon zipper. What a nice piece of Americana.


----------



## Jovan

Gah! If only the inseam and selvage on those was longer...


----------



## conductor

ONE NEW LISTING

Bill M1 - Size 35, flat front, watch pocket, no cuffs. In excellent condition.
Asking $35 shipped conus.

Measurements:

Waist - 17.5"
Inseam - 30.5" + 2.5"
Rise - 13.25"










 

AND A BUMP

Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - . In like-new condition. 
Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus. 

Measurements 
Waist - 18.75"
Inseam - 33.5"
Rise - 12"
leg opening - 9"











The sweater below is still available - with a drop from $25 to $20

_
Originally Posted by *conductor* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1367227#post1367227

Tailored in New Zealand Shetland fair isle from Stanley Blacker. Tagged a large, but measurements seem medium to me. No holes, stains, etc. Asking $25 (now $20) shipped conus.

Measurments: 
Length 25.5"
Sleeve 32.5" (measured from center of collar like a dress shirt)












_


----------



## patelsd

Brooks Brothers suede chukkas, size 9.5 D. Made in Italy.
Excellent condition, plenty of life left on the sole, great condition suede uppers, 1 or 2 very small spots as evidenced in the photos. $60 OBO shipped in the CONUS.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Barrie Ltd. Booters Dirty Bucks 12D - $50 shipped *

Great pair of dirty bucks from the defunct trad retailer Barrie Ltd. Booters. These are the "custom grade" line, and they are in nearly mint condition. No spots on the uppers, very little wear on the brick red soles. They are unsized, but based on trying them on and comparing them to other shoes I would say they are approximately a 12D.


----------



## AMProfessor

A couple of NEW with tags USA made Brooks Brothers OCBDs. The real deal. $43 shipped CONUS.

1. 15/32 Slim Fit Pink:



















2. 16/34 Slim Fit light red university stripe.



















Link to more details here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ers-SLIM-FIT-OCBD-in-15-32-and-16-34-USA-Made!

Some NEW with tags Brooks Brothers ties $30 shipped.










Details here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-ties-including-vineyard-vines-style-florals


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed herringbone sack
> Tagged 41L
> Fully lined
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilditch and Key cutaway collar blue and green tattersall dress shrit
> Barrel cuff
> Like new condition
> 17.5 x 36
> 
> *$26 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Rugby shirt
> Size L
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers lavender polo
> Size L Slim Fit
> 
> *$17 conus*


----------



## conductor

LL Bean Size 13 D/B chukka boots in oiled leather and vibram soles. The shoes have a lot of life left in them, but have some scuffs and some wear to the heels. If these were narrower they'd be going into my rotation. Made in the USA. I'm asking $35 shipped conus.


----------



## jkidd41011

I have a New 16.5 / 33 Brooks Brothers OCBD in blue. Made in US, must iron. Tag is marked red to prevent return.

$45.00 Shipped CONUS - Priority Mai

l


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The BB worsted blazer, moleskins, shoetrees posted last week are sold. Also, the Bill Lexington Twills are taken.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*DROPS*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *More Goods from Dr. Mud's Closet
> 
> Shirts: All Made in USA
> *
> Orvis Cream Tattersall
> 
> It's a lovely light flannel, 100% cotton, size Large, and measures 24" in the chest and 33" overall length. Locker loop in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Broadcloth Green Check, 17/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80/20 Viyella, Size Large
> 
> Olive, black, and red on a cream ground. This one is virtually brand new. Measures 24.5 in the chest and 32.5 overall length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20/$18 each shipped CONUS or take the lot for $45


----------



## wrwhiteknight

A simply gorgeous scarf. I doubt this has ever been worn; there is not a single flaw. Studio Donegal no longer makes a tweed scarf that is nearly this intricate. The colours are simply stunning.

74'' long x 9.5'' wide (length includes tassels).

$42/OBO shipped in North America.


----------



## ATL

Magee Donegal Tweed, Tagged 40 R. Dated 1977.
$45 shipped

p2p: 19 3/4
waist: just more than 18 3/4
sleeve: 24 ¾ (1)
shoulder: 18
length from bottom of collar: 29 ¾

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632776820334/

J press, F07, Navy Blazer. Tagged 43 R.

Issues: Missing top button. Needs a dry cleaning, but there are no holes or snags. This will be a wonderful jacket once you find a replacement button.

$45 shipped.

P2p: 20.5-21
Sleeve: 24 1/3
Shoulder: 19
length: 31

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632776826950/


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING ITEMS! *

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!* 

*International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.*

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Crafted in Philadelphia Brown Basketweave with ticket pocket!*

This is a really lovely smaller tweed! Crafted in Philadelphia, this little gem has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the usual two lower pockets, has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features leather-covered metal-shanked "football" buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the left-hand front pocket is still basted shut!

The colourway of this tweed is wonderful, and my pictures really fail to capture it. As well as the usual slate grey and dark chestnut brown of the typical brown and grey basketweave this has lots of dark damson purple woven in, which can only be really seen on close inspection, but is really terrific. As the lining complements this perfectly, being a lovely deep, rich, damson purple!

Given the beauty of the tweed, the excellent condition, and the lovely and unusual colourway, this is a steal at just* $35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31








    

*2) PBM of Philadelphia Houndstooth*

PBM is one of more overlooked and underrated American clothiers; based in Philadelphia, their products are the equal of better-known makers like Corbin. This lovely tweed testifies to that; cut from a wonderful chocolate and cream houndstooth, this has a British inspired double vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. The flap pockets are slanted--another British inspiration!--and it has a contemporary two button front, and subtle darts. The lining does show some wear owing to its age, but otherwise this is in excellent condition--and how often do you seen houndstooth like this? It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/8










   

*2) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*3) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*4) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*

Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










   

*5) MADE IN ENGLAND Spring guncheck*

Cut from a lovely lighter-weight cloth, this beautiful little gunheck would be perfect for Spring, early summer, and early Fall. The colouring is lovely and light, being a mix of tan cream, forest green, and with a bracken overcheck. It is a contemporary two button front cut with subtle darting, and four button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 3/4










    

*6) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*

This is lovely! A classic grey and cream herringbone tweed flecked with sky blue, berry red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, three button cuffs, a full lining, and a single centre vent. It was also made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a classic jacket, and a mainstay of anyone's wardrobe--so if it fits you, grab it! Surprisingly, this was made by Levi Strauss.... in the US, no less!

*Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










    

*7) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut with a standard contemporary two button front, this is subtly darted, and features a a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the colourway is a lovely combination of dark cream and slate grey, with just a hint of green in some of the grey lines. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*8) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so

*just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










   

*9) GRAIL! CASHMERE herringbone 3/2 sack.*

This is the first cashmere 3/2 sack I've seen--and it's lovely! Cut from luxurious two-ply cashmere, rather than the thin stuff that's so common today, this is a lovely rich dark honey brown herringbone. It features a centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and half-canvassing. It has single button cuffs. It does have some minor flaws: There is a fray at the hem of the lining on the left hand side, and some loose stitching in the lining at the vent. There is also a small fault in the weave--not a snag--on the left-hand sleeve. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

*This was Made in the USA.

Asking just $25, or offer.*

Measurements:
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










      

*10) HEAVY HARRIS TWEED JACKET by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's.*

This is a FANTASTIC jacket--seriously thick and heavy, this is Harris as it should be! A classic and standard brown and cream herringbone, this is a jacket you could easily use in place of an overcoat. Designed by Hardy Amies for Hepworth's, this isn't tagged as such, but was clearly made in England. It has a single centre vent and single button cuffs. It does have a single missed stitch on one sleeve, and the full lining shows signs of wear and rumpling, so this is in Very Good condition only. As such, it's a steal

*at just $19, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2










   

*11) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $18 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*12) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*13) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely jacket is a classic charcoal herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in red and blue. This has a centre vent, is a standard contemporary cut, and is in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2










  

*
14) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*

Solid colour Harris Tweed is a rarity, and this one is absolutely gorgeous--a beautiful shade of blue, just the shade of Peter Rabbit's famous jacket--apparently the most beautiful shade of blue that the Lake District sky produced, according to Beatrix Potter! In addition to its rare and lovely colourway this jacket hasjust the right amount of Harris tweed hairiness that's so often lacking in modern Harris.

It's also a lovely cut--a standard model, certainly, but with flapped patch pockets, beautifully styled lapels, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features metal-shanked football buttons.

Don't be fooled by the fact that this was made for Jos. A. Banks, as this was the Old School Banks, when it rivaled Old-School Brooks and Press, and was a major purveyor of canvassed suits and 3/2 sacks. This is easily comparable to the Old, Good, 346 line of Brooks, if not just a bit better.

This jacket is in truly excellent condition--it was clearly worn very, very sparingly, if at all. It's absolutely gorgeous, and far better in person than my pictures indicate.

*Given its rarity and beauty, how about $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?

Measurements:

Tagged a 43XL:*

Chest: 22
Sleeev: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 33










     

*15) Lovely Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! The colourway is a cream and tan basketweave, with vertical striping of blue and turquoise throughout. It's a standard two button jacket, with a center vent, metal-shanked leather-covered buttons, and a full lining. It was Made in the USA, and is half-canvassed. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $24, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2










    

*16) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*

I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!

The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $26, or offer, for this classic jacket.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*17) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*18) CLASSIC Dark Herringbone 3/2 sack tweed.*

This is lovely--and features all of the tradly desiderata! First, it's a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It also is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features lapped seams on both the shoulders and the sleeves, as well as the classic two button cuffs. It has a single center vent, and was Union made in the USA. The colourway is lovely--a herringbone in dark peat black with dark mossy forest green.

This is in excellent condition!

Incidentally, this jacket dates from when JAB was still making things well--the current Banks has no relation to the old one except in name!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4










   

*SUITS*

*19) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*20) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*MORE JACKETS!*

*21) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*22) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










   

*23) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*TUXEDOS*

* 24) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*25) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $21, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*26) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*27) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $22, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## Old Tartan

*Just a few today...*

H Freeman sport coat - vintage, made in USA, add sunglasses and verve to get the old jazz look. Measurements: Chest 20.5", Length BOC 30", Shoulder 20", Sleeve 24 +1". $35 shipped CONUS










Made in USA fine chambray button down, 16.5 / 33. Think Steve McQueen; Paul Newman; Robert Redford in _Three Days of the Condor. _$20 shipped CONUS


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" Gray Sack Suit w Teal/Blue Windowpane Check 41R - $55 shipped*

Sack suit from Brooks Brothers "346" line, probably sometime in the 1980s. Very nice 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, center vent. Fabric is a gray wool with a very subtle teal and red windowpane check. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. Pants are flat front and cuffed, with suspender buttons.

Condition is excellent, except some stitching on one of the pocket flaps has come undone.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 21.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18
Sleeves (from middle of collar): 24.5 + 1.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29
Rise: 12
Width of leg opening: 8.75










      

*O'Connell's Houndstooth Tweed Sack Jacket - $40 shipped

*Awesome tweed sack jacket from O'Connell's. This is made up in a houndstooth pattern of brown, red, blue, and green. Made for O'Connell's in August 1992. 3/2 sack cut, 2 button cuffs, center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined.

Excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.75
Sleeves (from middle of collar): 25 + 1
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.5


----------



## Barnavelt

*Last drops before packing these up for the season...*

This 3/2 sack has been well-loved but it has loads of personality.
Nice lapel roll, natural shoulders, hook vent, half lined. Light wool, great plaid palette of olive green, teal, and
burgundy. Best of all, It's a Cricketeer from the boy's and men's specialty shop of Watertown, NY.
A very small snag / hole on the back of the right shoulder as indicated in the picture.
It is literally so small and hidden by the pattern I had trouble taking a photo where it is visible. 
Some perspiration stains and fading at the inner lining, easy work for a dry cleaner.

Shoulder 19.5
P2P 23
Width at 2nd Button 21.5
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 31

Asking $18 .






Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel

80% Cotton 20% Wool, Slim Fit sports shirt sized L. Nice versatile mustard-y color with brown lines. Soft, great condition.
-19.5 inch shoulders
-25 inch sleeves
-30 inch length back of shirt

Asking $14 CONUS




Viyella "Tuttle Golf" Collection

80% Cotton 20% Wool, . Made in USA. I can't tell you how beautiful this shirt is in person. I loved the pattern and colors so much I bought it even though it was too big for me. Really nice.
-22 inch shoulders
-25.5 inch sleeves
-33 inch length back of shirt

Asking $14 CONUS



 ​


----------



## leisureclass

Any interest in 3.75" Ties here? I have a few that I've thrifted by accident, in stripes, paisley and madras. If not I can look into having them narrowed.


----------



## Esc8p

leisureclass said:


> Any interest in 3.75" Ties here? I have a few that I've thrifted by accident, in stripes, paisley and madras. If not I can look into having them narrowed.


I definitely would be interested in all three types. Lay 'em on me!


----------



## leisureclass

L to Right
Wool Challis Paisley for the Harvard Coop
Hardy Aimes take on BB in Silk
Rooster patriotic Madras

3 Ties for all 4 Seasons!

Asking $33 shipped CONUS for all 3 ties (or best offer)

PM w/ any questions


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Golden Bear leather jacket, Made in San Francisco and cut like a Barbour Border/Half-Norfolk! Size M. OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is wonderful! Cut from wonderfully soft yet durable mocha brown leather, this gorgeous jacket has the appearance of a Barbour Border at the front, with two lower bellows pockets and two slash handwarmer pockets. The flaps of the pockets are lined in complementary leather of teh same color as the collar. This jacket also features a bi-swing back and a half belt, similar to a half-Norfolk. The cuffs are fastened with buttons and are adjustable. The jacket is fully lined with a thinsulate tartan lining for warmth. The right-hand pocket flap has a mini-pocket built in--I assume for your iPod! This jacket really is packed with lovely details!

This was made in San Franciso, USA! Apart from a minor nick to the surface of the collar, and a small dark brown scuff near the hem on the back, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

A wonderfully luxurious jacket made by one of the most reputable US leather companies, this is a steal at just *$65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!*

*Tagged a M, this measures*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 32 1/4


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drops and stuff...

Brooks Brothers Herringbone tweed
recent model, made in Italy
2 button darted, center vent
tagged 46L
24.5" across the chest, 19.5" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 33.25"+a hair bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $45 shipped/offer



Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
No idea on the size of this, so I'll just post the measurements
good condition, save for a scuff or something on the left shoulder about 4" from the lapel hole
seems to be a heavy cavalry twill type fabric
24.5" across the chest, 26.25" sleeves, 47" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $45 shipped or offer

scuff:

Lands End Made in the USA Herringbone Tweed
Center Vent, 2button, darted
22" across the chest, 19.25" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 30" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $20 shipped or offer

tag:


----------



## closerlook

*Hey Guys,
I am looking for some more J Press Burlington Knot ties. If you have some you'd like to sell, please don't be shy; send me a pm!
Thanks!!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers 16.5x35 OCBDs
*









One is a pink non-iron*,* the other is an ecru must-iron USA. Both clean and in good shape.
*$18.50 each or take both for $32** or offer.

Brooks Brothers Corduroys
38x30 - flat front, uncuffed.
*
*Asking $30 or offer
*


----------



## halbydurzell

* DROP!*



halbydurzell said:


> OG LL Bean Norwegian sweater. 80/20 rayon blend. size: XL. Red and black. Heavy as heck. There's still plenty of winter left. $20 CONUS or will trade for a navy/white OG one in Medium.


----------



## concealed

If you see something you like, shoot me an offer. I have sold a few things on here in the past, hope my prices/selection is up to par!

Brooks Brothers Pink University Stripe OCBD 15.5 x 33
a staple, hard to find in the old school, must iron
*SOLD*








Allen Collins West Hartford Tie - mint, turkey motif, small, now defunct trad retailer based in the 860 area code. This was made by the same people who made Paul Stuart's ties. 
*$12 including shipping*








Bills Khakis M1P - Black - short inseam 38 x 25
*$16 including shipping*












Cedar shoe trees - size Large 
*$15 including shipping*





Leatherman LTD lobster surcingle, bit of wear, tagged size 42
*$16 including shipping*


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. I do not ship international. Thanks!

$115 Florsheim Shell Cordovan PTB 10.5D Pretty much your standard issue PTB's. They uppers are in very good shape and there is lots of miles left in the soles.


----------



## TweedyDon

The cashmere 3/2 sack has just been claimed--thank you!

And now that things are un-glitched (thank you!), I'll be posting VAST amounts of things in the next couple of weeks, including some beauties from 32rollandrock, Patrick, and andcounting! And lots of things from myself....


----------



## jkidd41011

I have a New 16.5 / 33 Brooks Brothers OCBD in blue. Made in US, must iron. Tag is marked red to prevent return.

$45.00>>>40.00 Shipped CONUS - Priority Mail

l
View attachment 6898
View attachment 6899


----------



## jkidd41011

Recent J Peterman Be Here Now Jacket & Pants (Jacket is a 44 and the Pants are 36).....$45.00>>>40.00 Shipped


















View attachment 6872
View attachment 6873


----------



## Sgpearl

concealed said:


> Allen Collins West Hartford Tie - mint, turkey motif, small, now defunct trad retailer based in the 860 area code. This was made by the same people who made Paul Stuart's ties.
> *$12 including shipping*


I really am not into emblematics but that tie is lovely. I hope someone snatches it up.


----------



## TweedyDon

Sgpearl said:


> I really am not into emblematics but that tie is lovely. I hope someone snatches it up.


They're funny-looking swimming turkeys!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Found this odd duck a few weeks ago:

Brooks Brothers red oxford cloth spread collar shirt
trad fit 17 x 33, it is indeed red, though like a BB blue ocbd it's actually woven of both red and white threads, which does mute the color a bit.
asking $12 shipped


----------



## Himself

I didn't know J. Peterman was still around. So I _had_ to click on that link, just to see the ad copy!


----------



## Spin Evans

Himself said:


> I didn't know J. Peterman was still around. So I _had_ to click on that link, just to see the ad copy!


Sign up for their catalogue, it's one of the highlights of going to the mailbox (certainly better than the bills and coupons I usually get). If I recall, John O'Hurley helped restart the brand around 2005 or so.


----------



## Esc8p

jkidd41011 said:


> Recent J Peterman Be Here Now Jacket & Pants (Jacket is a 44 and the Pants are 36).....$45.00>>>40.00 Shipped


Messaged you about a few more measurements. Really interested in this for the warmer weather that will be upon us soon.


----------



## mdinz

Hello Gentlemen, I have a few items for sale, thanks for looking, offers accepted...

1) Vintage Rusty Oatmeal Harris Tweed - $30 shipped CONUS
This is a beautiful rusty oatmeal colored Harris Tweed jacket with flecks of burnt orange and blue, 2 button and darted, soft shoulders, 3 button cuffs, center vent, dry cleaned. Excellent used condition, very crisp, feels like it was hardly worn if ever, lining is immaculate.

No size marked, estimated to be a 38R, measurements: Chest: 19 1/2 Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4) Shoulder: 16 1/2 Length: 29 1/2 Waist: 18 1/2


























2) Vintage Charcoal Herringbone Tweed Jacket - $30 shipped CONUS 
Brittany Ltd. Chicago, charcoal grey herringbone wool tweed jacket, 3/2 roll with 2 button cuffs, soft shoulder, single vent, patch pockets, half-lined, dry-cleaned. Great used condition with no flaws.

No size marked, estimated to be a 42S, measurements: Chest: 21 1/2 Sleeve: 23 (+2) Shoulder: 18 1/2 Length: 29 1/2 Waist: 20 1/2


























3) Navy tie with fine red/grey stripes, fox head emblem, $12 shipped CONUS

4) Burgundy tie , with fine yellow/blue stripes, grey cap emblem, $12 shipped CONUS

A pair of unique emblematic ties, both are from the now defunct Wiebolt's department store. %100 percent silk, I found these with tags along with a number of their brethren, they seem to have never been worn.


















5) Brooks Brothers OCBD, Blue, 16 1/2 - 3, $20 shipped CONUS


















6) Land's End Herringbone Flannel, Cotton, Sage Green, 16 - 16H, $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## wrwhiteknight

A simply gorgeous scarf. I doubt this has ever been worn; there is not a single flaw. Studio Donegal no longer makes a tweed scarf that is nearly this intricate. The colours are simply stunning.

74'' long x 9.5'' wide (length includes tassels).

Was $45 on the sales forum, but now *$32 shipped* in North America. Overseas people please contact me and we will work out a reasonable shipping price.


----------



## stewartu

*A few thrifting finds to pass along.*

A few things from the last few days of thrifting. More to come.

Allen Edmonds Grayson, 11.5 D, beautiful shoes, soles and heels in beautiful condition. $65 conus.


----------



## jkidd41011

Grail Alert (I think)......

*Chipp Sport Coat Tagged 46 
*



























Shoulders - 20"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 32"
Sleeves - 24" (+ 2.5")
Two Button/Single Vent

Only flaw I can find is one tiny pull on the left shoulder blade that I just found while measuring.

Asking $45.00 Shipped CONUS

*Oxxford for Abercrombie & Fitch...Tagged 42T
*































































Shoulders - 19.5"
P2P - 22"
BOC - 31.5"
Sleeves - 26.5" (+ 2.5")
Three Button/Unvented

Not sure if this is an orphan, but it looks really cool for the age. It is brown and has a faint blue stripes. Does have a small hole at the cuff shown in the last picture.

Asking $30.00 Shipped CONUS


----------



## jkidd41011

Esc8p said:


> Messaged you about a few more measurements. Really interested in this for the warmer weather that will be upon us soon.


The J Peterman is claimed.

If there are any 43 Longs out there....I picked up a recent (tagged 2006) brown Southwick suit. I think it may be NWOT. I'll be taking pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jbierce

If there are any Viyella shirts (size small) out there... please send them my way.


----------



## concealed

TweedyDon said:


> They're funny-looking swimming turkeys!


hahaha you don't have aquatic turkeys in Pennington, NJ?


----------



## wacolo

Wrong Thread


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP: 3.75" Ties *

























L to Right
Wool Challis Paisley for the Harvard Coop
Hardy Aimes take on BB in Silk
Rooster patriotic Madras

3 Ties for all 4 Seasons!

Asking $33 shipped CONUS for all 3 ties (or best offer)
*NOW ASKING $29 shipped CONUS or BEST OFFER*

PM w/ any questions


----------



## Ekphrastic

^Ha! Oxxford for Abercrombie and Fitch! I doubt you'll ever see _that_ happen again! (Just goes to show that A&F wasn't always in the sorry state of affairs they are today, eh?)


----------



## Shiny

Ekphrastic said:


> ^Ha! Oxxford for Abercrombie and Fitch! I doubt you'll ever see _that_ happen again! (Just goes to show that A&F wasn't always in the sorry state of affairs they are today, eh?)


Kinda like Alden for J. Crew!


----------



## Jovan

Apples and oranges, friend.

J. Crew, even in its current hipster mode, is a far better establishment than Abercrombie & Fitch's modern incarnation.


----------



## jkidd41011

Ekphrastic said:


> ^Ha! Oxxford for Abercrombie and Fitch! I doubt you'll ever see _that_ happen again! (Just goes to show that A&F wasn't always in the sorry state of affairs they are today, eh?)


I actually think its more like what Gap did to Banana Republic. Anyone venture to guess how far the Oxxford goes back? And as a business, it's hard to laugh at what Les Wexner did with the name of old outfitter.


----------



## jkidd41011

Jovan said:


> Apples and oranges, friend.
> 
> J. Crew, even in its current hipster mode, is a far better establishment than Abercrombie & Fitch's modern incarnation.


I always pick up JCrew boxers and t-shirts when they are on deep mark down. The shirts (both long and short sleeve) are great for around the house or for layering/


----------



## tocqueville

Ekphrastic said:


> ^Ha! Oxxford for Abercrombie and Fitch! I doubt you'll ever see _that_ happen again! (Just goes to show that A&F wasn't always in the sorry state of affairs they are today, eh?)


When did the old A&F die? I have no recollection of it. I do remember the early 1980s pre-Gap Banana, back when it had maybe 6 stores. Their catalogue was great fun. It was all travel and safari stuff, much of it mil surplus or mil-surplus inspired. They made the "Israeli Paratrooper Briefcase" briefly fashionable.


----------



## stewartu

How about a pair of Bills Khakis, 36waist, M1, no pleats, no cuff. 

Any wierdness in the picture is from my camera. The pants are perfect.

Waist 18 inches, inseam 28.5 inches. I am between a 36 and 37 and these fit me perfectly. If they dont sell, I will turn them into shorts for the summer.

$25 conus only.



Classic Weejuns. These are in great shape. New heels and half soles. Size 12D and fit true.
$25 conus only.


----------



## ATL

Vintage Johnston and Murphy, made in USA, opera pumps.
Size 9 C/A

Sold by the Wilger Company, a now defunct LA clothier in the Westwood area.

These are top of the line and are in pretty nice shape for their age with no major issues. Soles have a lot of miles left, and even the heel is in great shape. The uppers are nearly perfect, but there is some obvious wear on the inside of the shoe. Also, two corners of the bows show some wear.

These were made from 1968-78 in the Nashville J&M warehouse, according to a J&M salesman. Original sale price was between $80 and $90. (The CPI inflation calculator pegs $90 in 1978 at $317 in today's dollars.)

These are excellent shoes that I would be keeping if they were my style, but they aren't.

$100 or offer.

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632820893857/


----------



## AMProfessor

A few new and trad-ish Brooks Brothers items for your consideration.

New ties, $30 each. Complete details here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-ties-including-vineyard-vines-style-florals










New USA Made OCBD 15/32 slim fit. $43

15/32 Slim Fit Pink: Full details here:https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ers-SLIM-FIT-OCBD-in-15-32-and-16-34-USA-Made!



















And a New 15.5/32 pinstripe OCBD extra slim fit (Malaysia) $43


----------



## jkidd41011

Was clearing stuff out today and finally got around to taking some pictures. If anyone is in the 42-44 range, I've got two really nice vintage overcoats ....both now sold.

100% Cashmere 
-P2P 23.5"
-Sleeves are roughly 25"
-Shoulders 19"
-Length 40.5"



















































Vent lining will need to be tacked

















Dark gray wool .......SOLD
-P2P 24"
-Sleeves 26"
-Shoulders 18"
-Length 41"


----------



## brantley11

Any one interested in a Camel colored Gloverall Made in England for Lands End? Great plaid lining and horn buttons. It is a spot on 42 R. If there is interest I will post pictures and measurements--if not I will list it over on eBay.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Donegal Tweed scarf is sold.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue Lambswool Sweater Vest 46 - $30 shipped *

Super nice vintage piece from Brooks Brothers, blue lambswool sweater vest that was knitted in England. Excellent condition. Tagged size 46, measurements below.

Chest: 23.5
Length: 29



















*Brooks Brothers White Cable Knit Sweater Large - $25 shipped *

Beautiful white cotton cable knit from Brooks Brothers, made in the USA. Excellent condition. Tagged size LARGE, measurements below.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Sleeves (from middle of collar): 35
Length (from bottom of collar): 26


----------



## vegasgz

These look great!
PM sent for both of these coats.



jkidd41011 said:


> Was clearing stuff out today and finally got around to taking some pictures. If anyone is in the 42-44 range, I've got two really nice vintage overcoats that I can do for $30.00 each shipped:
> 
> 100% Cashmere
> -P2P 23.5"
> -Sleeves are roughly 25"
> -Shoulders 19"
> -Length 40.5"
> 
> Dark gray wool
> -P2P 24"
> -Sleeves 26"
> -Shoulders 18"
> -Length 41"


----------



## M. Morgan

Eight ties today. Prices differ and will be lower for orders of multiple ties. All ties are silk.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/2013021195174526.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/2013021195174418.jpg/

Briar blue/yellow/red repp tie -- 3 3/16" wide -- $11
Izod blue and white check -- 4" wide -- $11
Cable Car Clothiers repp -- 3 3/16" wide -- $12
Ralph Lauren Polo repp -- 3 3/4" wide -- $10 (a beautiful tie, but I see a couple of slight stains that might need drycleaning)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/2013021195174239.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/2013021195174218.jpg/

Brooks Brothers red repp -- 3 3/4" wide -- $12
Bert Pulitzer Argyle & Sutherland repp -- 3 7/16" wide -- $12
Brooks Brothers green repp -- 3 5/8" wide -- $10 (just noticed some fraying on one of the corners at the widest point of the tie)
(Old) Jos. A. Bank green repp -- 3 3/8" wide -- $8 (older tie that probably needs drycleaning and has a bit of fraying)


----------



## mhj

*Lot of 2 - Bills Khakis M2 Original Twills Size 40/32*

Two pairs of Bills Khakis NWOT; model M2; khaki; plain front; waist size 40"; inseam 32"; plain hems; like-new. I bought them on the forum last year but due to Bills sizing they are a bit tight and the hoped for weight loss never came. $50 a pair shipped to CONUS or will trade for something similar in a 42" waist, 28.5" length but can be longer.

on Flickr


----------



## mhj

Only one pair left.



mhj said:


> *Lot of 2 - Bills Khakis M2 Original Twills Size 40/32*
> 
> Two pairs of Bills Khakis NWOT; model M2; khaki; plain front; waist size 40"; inseam 32"; plain hems; like-new. I bought them on the forum last year but due to Bills sizing they are a bit tight and the hoped for weight loss never came. $50 a pair shipped to CONUS or will trade for something similar in a 42" waist, 28.5" length but can be longer.
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## mhj

*Brooks Brothers Navy Camel Hair Sport Jacket *

Shoulders - 19.5"
P to P - 22"
Sleeve 25"
Length from BOC - 30.5 "

Color is a richer navy than the photos show.

$60 OBO shipped to CONUS

by ], on Flickr

by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]], on Flickr


----------



## stewartu

Drop. $55 conus.


stewartu said:


> A few things from the last few days of thrifting. More to come.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Grayson, 11.5 D, beautiful shoes, soles and heels in beautiful condition. $65 conus. Trees not incl.


----------



## egerland

Alden 11.5 B/D Recrafted about 4 years ago. Uppers 70%, soles & heels 97%. My feet seem to have gotten wider. $50 shipped CONUS.


----------



## jkidd41011

The overcoat blowout was a success, so lets try it with my tweedy sport coats I've been meaning to list since fall.

Brooks Brothers English Sport Coat. Tagged 43L. This has really cool leather buttons with the Golden Fleece logo embossed on it. Only issue is the collar needs to be pressed.

Shoulders - 18"
P2P - 22.5"
Sleeves - 26"
BOC - 32"
3/2 Roll, Single Vent

SOLD


















































Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers. Untagged, but my guess is a 43L because it measures like the Brooks Brothers. Condition appears to be excellent.

Shoulders - 18"
P2P - 22.5"
Sleeves - 25.5"
BOC - 32"
3/2 Roll, Single Vent

SOLD


















































Brooks Brothers Sport Coat. Tagged 42L. Missed a small rip in the right shoulder lining.

Shoulders - 19.5"
P2P - 22"
Sleeves - 24.5"
BOC - 31.5"
2 Button, Single Vent

Asking $22.00 Shipped


















































Jos A Bank Harris Tweed. Approx 39/40R


Shoulders - 18.25"
P2P - 21.5"
BOC - 31"
Sleeves - 24.5"
2 Button, Single Vent

$22.00 Shipped


























































Harris Tweed Sport Coat Tagged 39R....Very nice condition


Shoulders - 17"
P2P - 20.5"
BOC - 30.5"
Sleeves - 25"
3/2 Roll, Single Vent

$28.00 Shipped


----------



## brantley11

$100 CONUS

Original Toggle Coat
Made by Gloverall for Lands End
Made in England
Camel Colored
Men's 42 R
Real Horn Buttons with Leather Loops
Hood with sizing buttons in it and throat latch
Plaid Lining
Excellent Condition (one small bare spot on the back toward the bottom; a close up of this is shown)-- selling because it never gets cold enough to wear it in Mississippi. Help me buy a vintage Vanson Jacket

Measurements:
Chest- 25"
Sleeve from shoulder seam- 25 1/2"
Length- 41 1/2"


----------



## brantley11




----------



## brantley11




----------



## wacolo

*Drops*

$58--->$53--->$48 Hardwick Sportcoat Frank & Bill Model 44R Unstructured and french faced. The material is not tagged but I suspect it is silk and wool. The coat has patch pockets and side vents. Excellent Condition with no holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 26 +1

$65--->$60--->$55 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.75
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$45--->$40--->$35 BB 3/2 Sack 48L Made in the USA of, I am guessing Silk and Wool. The fabric is a herringbone of gray and light blue with a windowpane of tan and blue over the top. The coat is fully lined and has a single vent. It is tagged as a 48L but please not these measurements.
Chest 24.75
Shoulders 21
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5


----------



## M. Morgan

Price drops. See below for new prices. All prices include shipping within the U.S.

If anyone here has an Italian bent and would be interested in Loro Piano shirts (button-down collars with a subtle herringbone) in yellow and celery that have never been worn, please let me know. I also have a pair of chocolate brown Tod's penny loafers that are probably 12 D or 12.5 D that have had fifteen or twenty hours' worth of wear. I can take pictures of these if anyone here is interested (fat chance considering what forum this is--after all, I wouldn't be getting rid of them if they were more in line with our/my aesthetics!).



M. Morgan said:


> Eight ties today. Prices differ and will be lower for orders of multiple ties. All ties are silk.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/2013021195174526.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/2013021195174418.jpg/
> 
> Briar blue/yellow/red repp tie -- 3 3/16" wide -- $10
> Izod blue and white check -- 4" wide -- $10
> Cable Car Clothiers repp -- 3 3/16" wide -- $11
> Ralph Lauren Polo repp -- 3 3/4" wide -- $9 (a beautiful tie, but I see a couple of slight stains that might need drycleaning)
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/2013021195174239.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/2013021195174218.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers red repp -- 3 3/4" wide -- $11
> Bert Pulitzer Argyle & Sutherland repp -- 3 7/16" wide -- $11
> Brooks Brothers green repp -- 3 5/8" wide -- $9 (just noticed some fraying on one of the corners at the widest point of the tie)
> (Old) Jos. A. Bank green repp -- 3 3/8" wide -- $7 (older tie that probably needs drycleaning and has a bit of fraying)


----------



## ylkim30

M. Morgan said:


> Price drops. See below for new prices. All prices include shipping within the U.S.
> 
> If anyone here has an Italian bent and would be interested in Loro Piano shirts (button-down collars with a subtle herringbone) in yellow and celery that have never been worn, please let me know. I also have a pair of chocolate brown Tod's penny loafers that are probably 12 D or 12.5 D that have had fifteen or twenty hours' worth of wear. I can take pictures of these if anyone here is interested (fat chance considering what forum this is--after all, I wouldn't be getting rid of them if they were more in line with our/my aesthetics!).


Any of these ties over 60" long?


----------



## Barnavelt

Madras cummerbund, nice quality cotton madras backed with satin lining. Strap is made of the same madras backed with satin and the fastener is decently durable metal. Couple very small areas of discoloration on the back are not noticeable when it is worn. "Sports and Specialties Shop". Asking $15.00 conus.


----------



## vwguy

The first of probably many shirts & sweaters I'll be getting rid of, if you buy mutliple items I can cut you a break on shc.

Polo lambswool, nice, deep red, I think I wore it one or twice, no issues whatsoever, just creases from folding. Tagged an XL, measures 24" pit to it and 25 1/2" length from btm of collar. $25 shipped CONUS.



















LE lambswool, again only worn a couple times, & no issues. XL and measures 25" pit to pit & 26" length from btm of collar. $25 shipped CONUS.



















LE tailored fit, paintbrush shirt, 17 1/2 x 35 never even wore this one. $20 shipped CONUS.



















Brian


----------



## Barnavelt

^ I have that same LE shirt as well as one with a pink grid. Very nice Spring / Summer shirt.


----------



## vwguy

Barnavelt said:


> ^ I have that same LE shirt as well as one with a pink grid. Very nice Spring / Summer shirt.


I love their paintbrush shirts, I just have way too many 

Brian


----------



## concealed

Allen Collins West Hartford Tie - mint, duck motif, small, now defunct trad retailer based in the 860 area code. This was made by the same people who made Paul Stuart's ties. 
*$12 including shipping








*Bills Khakis M1P - Black - short inseam 38 x 25
*Only true cost of shipping to your destination via USPS












*Cedar shoe trees - size Large 
*$15 including shipping





*Leatherman Lobster belt, tagged 42, bit of wear*
$13 including shipping













*Brooks Brothers "Brookstretch 346" 3/2 Roll Suit
3 piece, charcoal gray, absolute STAPLE suit
approx 46 R
Armpit to pit: 24
Shoulder seam to seam: 19.5
Sleeve length from shoulder: 25
BOC to hem: 31 
Waist: 42
Inseam: 28.5 (+1.5 inches to let out of cuff)
*$100 including shipping*











Bills m2p
*$SOLD
*


----------



## conductor

Bump!


conductor said:


> All items are in excellent condition (well, maybe a tad rumpled) unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 
> DROPS
> 
> Southwick in guncheck tweed. All small pics are enlargeable.
> 
> Half lined, 3/2 roll, non-darted, center vent. Half canvassed. In great condition - no pulls, stains, etc.
> 
> pit to pit 21"
> sleeve 25" + 2" to let
> length 31"
> shoulder 18.5"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glaser Brothers for Harry Weinraub. This is an interesting one - Black cloth overlaid with a dark blue and gold plaid pattern. True sack construction, canvassed, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Half lined. Wool. Asking $35 shipped.
> 
> Pit to pit: 22.5"
> Sleeve: 25" + 2"
> Length BOC: 32"
> Shoulder 18.25"


----------



## mhj

*SOLD*.



mhj said:


> *Brooks Brothers Navy Camel Hair Sport Jacket *
> 
> Shoulders - 19.5"
> P to P - 22"
> Sleeve 25"
> Length from BOC - 30.5 "
> 
> Color is a richer navy than the photos show.
> 
> $60 OBO shipped to CONUS
> 
> by ], on Flickr
> 
> by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]], on Flickr


https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## mhj

*BUMP.*

Only 1 pair left.



mhj said:


> *Lot of 2 - Bills Khakis M2 Original Twills Size 40/32*
> 
> Two pairs of Bills Khakis NWOT; model M2; khaki; plain front; waist size 40"; inseam 32"; plain hems; like-new. I bought them on the forum last year but due to Bills sizing they are a bit tight and the hoped for weight loss never came. $50 a pair shipped to CONUS or will trade for something similar in a 42" waist, 28.5" length but can be longer.
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## conductor

jkidd, please use some thumbnails. One big pic of each item and a bunch of small ones is the norm, especially if you're posting a bunch of items.


----------



## brantley11

Price drop to $85



brantley11 said:


> $100 CONUS
> 
> Original Toggle Coat
> Made by Gloverall for Lands End
> Made in England
> Camel Colored
> Men's 42 R
> Real Horn Buttons with Leather Loops
> Hood with sizing buttons in it and throat latch
> Plaid Lining
> Excellent Condition (one small bare spot on the back toward the bottom; a close up of this is shown)-- selling because it never gets cold enough to wear it in Mississippi. Help me buy a vintage Vanson Jacket
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest- 25"
> Sleeve from shoulder seam- 25 1/2"
> Length- 41 1/2"
> View attachment 7019
> View attachment 7020


----------



## brantley11

Bump!


brantley11 said:


> View attachment 7021
> View attachment 7022


----------



## brantley11

BUMP!


brantley11 said:


> View attachment 7023
> View attachment 7024


----------



## patelsd

Drops


patelsd said:


> All prices include shipping within CONUS, PM me for more information, photos, or anything. As always, willing to negotiate.
> 
> Overcoats:
> 1) Abraham & Straus / Great Western Vintage Overcoat: Great condition, tweed overcoat with a detachable hood and warm, fuzzy inner. Tagged size 42. $37
> Chest: 25.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Camelhair Coat: no noticeable indicators of maker, but there is a "Made in Yugoslavia" tag. Few scattered, minimally noticeable bald spots, all less than 0.75 cm, there is a very thin bald line on the left sleeve, highlighted in the second image. $37
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers:
> 1) Polo University Club Blazer: SOLD
> 
> 2) Saks Fifth Avenue Camelhair Jacket: SOLD
> 
> 3) J. Press 3/2 Glenplaid Blazer - SOLD
> 
> Suits:
> 1) Jeffrey Parks Seersucker Suit: Tagged size 42L, great condition, Jacket is fully lined, single vent, pants are a pleated. $40
> Jacket measurements:
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 27
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 32
> Pants: Waist: 18.25", Inseam: 30.25", Ankle opening: 9".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Givenchy Brown pinstripe suit: SOLD
> 
> Shirts:
> 1) Brooks Brothers Slim-Fit button-down (Blue) 16.5 x 32. Great condition, freshly pressed at the dry cleaner, 2 small blemishes on the breast pocket, extreme closeup pic provided. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties: $10 each or both for $17
> John Comfort for Harrods paisley tie, 100% silk, 3.25" at widest point.
> Lanvin 100% silk, 3.5" at widest point.


----------



## patelsd

Dropped


patelsd said:


> Nordstrom Houndstooth Blazer - beautiful jacket, 54% silk, excellent condition and very soft. The jacket is a base color cream/beige with blue houndstooth pattern with some red/green stripes (please see fabric detail picture to make up for my lack of color acuity). Fully lined, single vent. Asking $40 shipped, OBO.
> 
> Measurements:
> Tagged: 41L
> P2p: 22"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Length: 32 1/4"
> Shoulder: 18 1/2"


----------



## conductor

*jkidd41044*, please consider posting one or two large pics at most of each item and then thumbnails of the rest. Your 30+ pics post in the last page took up most of the page, which makes the rest of us have to bump more often.


----------



## jkidd41011

How do you thumbnail? Personally I wish they had the spoiler option.


----------



## conductor

Speaking of BUMPS


conductor said:


> ONE NEW LISTING
> 
> Bill M1 - Size 35, flat front, watch pocket, no cuffs. In excellent condition.
> Asking $35 shipped conus. - DROP to $30
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Waist - 17.5"
> Inseam - 30.5" + 2.5"
> Rise - 13.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND A BUMP
> 
> Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - . In like-new condition.
> Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus. DROP to $25
> 
> Measurements
> Waist - 18.75"
> Inseam - 33.5"
> Rise - 12"
> leg opening - 9"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tailored in New Zealand Shetland fair isle from Stanley Blacker. Tagged a large, but measurements seem medium to me. No holes, stains, etc. Asking $25 (now $20) shipped conus.
> 
> __CLAIMED__
> Measurments:
> Length 25.5"
> Sleeve 32.5" (measured from center of collar like a dress shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## conductor

jkidd41011 said:


> How do you thumbnail? Personally I wish they had the spoiler option.


I upload my pics to photobucket. It gives me the option of copying the link for a full photo or a thumbnail. I set the default to "thumbnail" to speed things up when copying code, and fetch the code for the full pics from the "share" link for my main pic. Hope this helps.


----------



## jkidd41011

I deleted the post...I'll screw with photo bucket later.


----------



## unmodern

conductor said:


> *jkidd41044*, please consider posting one or two large pics at most of each item and then thumbnails of the rest. Your 30+ pics post in the last page took up most of the page, which makes the rest of us have to bump more often.


Uhh, this is not how paging works. There are 25 posts per page regardless of size.


----------



## leisureclass

^Yes true, but the established rule of thumb for this thread is no more than a couple of large photos per item. It makes the page take forever to load otherwise.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press, J.Crew, Rugby and BB*

A quick plug for my post over on the Sales Forum:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...oat-J-Crew-Blazer-Rugby-and-BB-Silk-Knit-Ties

The main attraction is this J.Press sport coat in 41R (though could possibly work for 42R):








Also a J.Crew navy blazer (Aldridge model), and striped silk knit ties from Rubgy (RIP) and BB--all of which are at Exchange-level pricing.

Thanks!


----------



## conductor

unmodern said:


> Uhh, this is not how paging works. There are 25 posts per page regardless of size.


Fair enough, but it still takes up most of the page and it still makes smaller posts less prominent.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*


----------



## conductor

Typhoid, funny, but I'm afraid that pic is too large, please convert it to a thumbnail. :cool2:


----------



## jkidd41011

It would be nice if the post options enabled you to either:

-attach more than two pictures, or
-spoiler the pictures.

Personally I don't like the large pictures, but I figured large pictures in a single post was better than a single post for each item. That will dump you in a hurry.


----------



## CMDC

All items in excellent condition w/ a few in like new condition, as noted.

Bills M2 narrow wale brown corduroys
Like new condition
Tagged 35 and measure 35 x 33
Flat front, no cuff

$40 conus



















Orvis navy and grey rugby
Size L
Pit to Pit: 23.5; length 30

$24 conus



















Orvis yellow cotton crewneck sweater
Like new condition
Size XL
Pit to Pit: 25; Length: 27: Sleeve 35

$25 conus



















LLB ragwool sweater in a really lush green. Wool w/nylon blend
Tagged L
Pit to Pit: 22.5; Length: 29; Sleeve 33.5
The tag doesn't say but I'd guess made in USA

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers light green collared silk/cotton sweater
Size L
Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 28
Sleeve: 34

$24 conus



















Filson long sleeve bd sport shirt
Size L
Measures 16.5 x 34

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers pinpoint ocbd. White w/yellow, blue, and red striping
15.5 x 35
Made in USA

$23 conus



















Lilly Pulitzer navy repp w/ pink elephants emblematic. 3.25" width
Made in USA
*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers blue and green stripe polo
Size L

$20 conus


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Just posted 6 ties in sales forum. Really nice stuff. All are tradly - ish. 3 Gitman Brothers/Holland & Sherry cashmere/silk ties, Brooks Brothers wool/silk, Hardy Amies, and Atkinsons of Ireland.

Open to Trades.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/img8547h.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/img8541z.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/img8536mx.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img8532m.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/img8525u.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img8521k.jpg/


----------



## ATL

I'm on the hunt for some slim fit BB OCBDs, 15.5/31ish, in white and blue. I'd love to trade for some, if possible.


----------



## concealed

DROPS



concealed said:


> Allen Collins West Hartford Tie - mint, duck motif, small, now defunct trad retailer based in the 860 area code. This was made by the same people who made Paul Stuart's ties.
> *$11 including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bills Khakis M1P - Black - short inseam 38 x 25
> *Only true cost of shipping to your destination via USPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leatherman Lobster belt, tagged 42, bit of wear*
> $11 including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers "Brookstretch 346" 3/2 Roll Suit
> 3 piece, charcoal gray, absolute STAPLE suit
> approx 46 R
> Armpit to pit: 24
> Shoulder seam to seam: 19.5
> Sleeve length from shoulder: 25
> BOC to hem: 31
> Waist: 42
> Inseam: 28.5 (+1.5 inches to let out of cuff)
> *$90 including shipping*


----------



## Tilton

CMDC said:


> Orvis navy and grey rugby
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23.5; length 30
> 
> $24 conus


For what it is worth, I believe the Orvis rugby is actually made by Barbarian - good quality indeed.


----------



## CMDC

More new offerings...

JPress brown mini-herringbone 3/2 sack sportcoat
There is a small amount of staining near one cuff, as shown, that should come out with a trip to the cleaners.
Hook vent.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25 +2

$40 conus




























2 LLBean Made in USA button down, short sleeve, sport shirts
Both Size M

$20 conus each or both for $35



















Another batch of scarves. $18 conus each.

Yarrowvale Cashmere/Wool. Made in Scotland



















Nordstrom Cashmere. Made in Germany



















Johnston's of Elgin. Cashmere/Wool. Made in Scotland



















Scotch House. Lambswool. Made in Scotland



















Scots Regal. Lambswool. Made in Scotland



















James Pringle. Lambswool. Made in Scotland


----------



## wrwhiteknight

My ties and sportcoats in the sales forum have dropped in price and are open to trade -


----------



## MicTester

Is it just me or is anyone else feeling anxiety and withdrawal given that there has not been an update here in almost two days?


----------



## jkidd41011

MicTester said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else feeling anxiety and withdrawal given that there has not been an update here in almost two days?


Hoping to have time to post some stuff this w/e. I have a bunch of nice cords and other assorted pants.


----------



## Esc8p

MicTester said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else feeling anxiety and withdrawal given that there has not been an update here in almost two days?


More of a relief on my wallet.


----------



## Kreiger

*Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*

Nice, lightly-worn condition. Probably only worn a few times, judging by the soles. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/

Asking $80--->$75---> $70 CONUS


----------



## Esc8p

Kreiger said:


> *Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*
> 
> Nice, lightly-worn condition. Probably only worn a few times, judging by the soles. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.
> 
> Asking $80--->$75---> $70 CONUS


I've found that I tend to have to size down a little on shoes of this sort. I'm a 10.5 E/EE according to the computer at Red Wings. Would you say I'd be safe with these?


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> All items in excellent condition w/ a few in like new condition, as noted.
> 
> Bills M2 narrow wale brown corduroys
> Like new condition
> Tagged 35 and measure 35 x 33
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> *$35 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis navy and grey rugby
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23.5; length 30
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis yellow cotton crewneck sweater
> Like new condition
> Size XL
> Pit to Pit: 25; Length: 27: Sleeve 35
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB ragwool sweater in a really lush green. Wool w/nylon blend
> Tagged L
> Pit to Pit: 22.5; Length: 29; Sleeve 33.5
> The tag doesn't say but I'd guess made in USA
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light green collared silk/cotton sweater
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filson long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> Measures 16.5 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint ocbd. White w/yellow, blue, and red striping
> 15.5 x 35
> Made in USA
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer navy repp w/ pink elephants emblematic. 3.25" width
> Made in USA
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue and green stripe polo
> Size L
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## TDI GUY

*BB Ties*

Two BB ties. 3.75" wide. Very versatile. No issues. 

















$10.00 each or take both for $18. offers welcome as well. Price includes first class shipping. Happy to ship priority for an extra $2.00.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers 16.5x35 OCBDs
*









Ecru has been claimed. Pink is still available for...
*$16.50**

Brooks Brothers Corduroys
38x30 - flat front, uncuffed.
*
*Asking $28 or offer
*


----------



## frosejr

Does anyone have a black cummerbund that would work for a 42/44 inch waist?


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL HARRIS AND DONEGAL TWEEDS! And a lovely, vintage, 3/2 sack! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*I have some beautiful tweeds to pass on today--including both Donegal from Kevin & Howlin, and a lovely weighty Dunn & Co houndstooth!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries being very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*

This is Harris tweed as it should be! Seriously robust, slightly hairy, and utterly rugged in a classic houndstooth pattern! The colourway is gorgeous--a wonderful medley of rich chestnut, light blue, and darn earth brown. The cut is utterly English--slant pockets, slightly darted (necessary in a tweed like this), with a three button front, single button cuff, and twin vents. The buttons are a lovely rich chestnut brown, leather, and in excellent condition. This jacket is fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in England.

*Asking just $45, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










     https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg

*3) RECENT JAB Harris Tweed in oatmeal.
*
Solid Harris tweed jackets in lighter colors are rather rare, and so this is quite a find! A recent offering by JAB this jacket is fully lined, single vented, and features lapped seams along the back and sleeves. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










  

*4) CLASSIC basketweave Harris tweed*

This is a lovely, classic tweed! Cut from a tweed with lovely earth tones of slate grey and brown, this is single vented, half-lined, and half-canvassed. It also has leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It's in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   

*5) CLASSIC Brown herringbone Harris tweed
*
A classic wardrobe staple! This features leather-covered football buttons, a single vent, half-lining, and it was made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled from storage, and has a TINY snag hole somewhere--I found this when photographing it, but can't find it now! As such, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $18, or offer!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29










  

*6) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










   

*6) LOVELY dark honey-brown 3/2 sack tweed!*

This is a lovely vintage tweed! Made by Cricketeer, this lovely 3/2 sack jacket is a rich honey brown. Made in the USA, it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features lapped seams on the shoulders. It's slightly rumpled from storage, and I'm always conservative in grading vintage pieces, so this is in very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

*just $29, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31










    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn Harris Tweed!*

This is simply a stunning jacket! Cut from a lovely barleycorn Harris tweed with vertical striping of light blue and brown, this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was made in the USA, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single center vent. In excellent condition, this is a steal at

*just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31










   

*8) BEAUTIFUL complex and subtly colorful Harris Tweed*

This is a wonderful jacket! Cut from a classic grey herringbone, this also features subtle colourful striping throughout--my pictures really don't do this justice. It's half-canvassed, and half-lined, and features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons. It was made in the USA, has a single vent, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on previously listed suits and jackets!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*​*
*1) PBM of Philadelphia Houndstooth*

PBM is one of more overlooked and underrated American clothiers; based in Philadelphia, their products are the equal of better-known makers like Corbin. This lovely tweed testifies to that; cut from a wonderful chocolate and cream houndstooth, this has a British inspired double vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. The flap pockets are slanted--another British inspiration!--and it has a contemporary two button front, and subtle darts. The lining does show some wear owing to its age, but otherwise this is in excellent condition--and how often do you seen houndstooth like this? It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/8










   

*2) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little lve here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










    

*3) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$24, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*4) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*

Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










   

*6) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*

This is lovely! A classic grey and cream herringbone tweed flecked with sky blue, berry red, pumpkin orange, and gorse yellow, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, three button cuffs, a full lining, and a single centre vent. It was also made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a classic jacket, and a mainstay of anyone's wardrobe--so if it fits you, grab it! Surprisingly, this was made by Levi Strauss.... in the US, no less!

*Asking just $18, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










    

*7) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut with a standard contemporary two button front, this is subtly darted, and features a a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the colourway is a lovely combination of dark cream and slate grey, with just a hint of green in some of the grey lines. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










  

*8) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so

*just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










   

*11) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $18 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*12) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*14) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*

Solid colour Harris Tweed is a rarity, and this one is absolutely gorgeous--a beautiful shade of blue, just the shade of Peter Rabbit's famous jacket--apparently the most beautiful shade of blue that the Lake District sky produced, according to Beatrix Potter! In addition to its rare and lovely colourway this jacket hasjust the right amount of Harris tweed hairiness that's so often lacking in modern Harris.

It's also a lovely cut--a standard model, certainly, but with flapped patch pockets, beautifully styled lapels, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features metal-shanked football buttons.

Don't be fooled by the fact that this was made for Jos. A. Banks, as this was the Old School Banks, when it rivaled Old-School Brooks and Press, and was a major purveyor of canvassed suits and 3/2 sacks. This is easily comparable to the Old, Good, 346 line of Brooks, if not just a bit better.

This jacket is in truly excellent condition--it was clearly worn very, very sparingly, if at all. It's absolutely gorgeous, and far better in person than my pictures indicate.

*Given its rarity and beauty, how about $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer?

Measurements:

Tagged a 43XL:*

Chest: 22
Sleeev: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 33










     

*16) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*

I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!

The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this classic jacket.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2










   

*17) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*18) CLASSIC Dark Herringbone 3/2 sack tweed.*

This is lovely--and features all of the tradly desiderata! First, it's a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll. It also is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It also features lapped seams on both the shoulders and the sleeves, as well as the classic two button cuffs. It has a single center vent, and was Union made in the USA. The colourway is lovely--a herringbone in dark peat black with dark mossy forest green.

This is in excellent condition!

Incidentally, this jacket dates from when JAB was still making things well--the current Banks has no relation to the old one except in name!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4










    

*SUITS*

*19) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is beautiful! Cut from wonderful pinstriped charcoal cloth, this beautiful, classic suit is cut as a 3/2 sack. It features three button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great trad. clothiers--and one that is often overlooked, although it's close to my favourite! The trousers are flat-front, cuffed, and feature suspender buttons. This suit is in excellent condition.

This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, which was one of Princeton's Big Four Ivy menswear stores--now all gone apart from Hilton!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist, laid flat: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.










    ​
*20) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*MORE JACKETS!*

*21) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*22) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*23) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $32, or offer

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*TUXEDOS*

* 24) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*26) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $21, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*27) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*28) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $22, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## Barnavelt

Price drop..



Barnavelt said:


> Madras cummerbund, nice quality cotton madras backed with satin lining. Strap is made of the same madras backed with satin and the fastener is decently durable metal. Couple very small areas of discoloration on the back are not noticeable when it is worn. "Sports and Specialties Shop". Asking $13.00 conus.


----------



## leisureclass

*For the Smaller Trads: 38 Special*

I know the smaller guys don't get a lot of options, so I thought I'd do my part. If these jackets fit me better I would wear them all the damn time, but alas they do not, so here we go:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/photo1zte.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/photo2zn.jpg/

1) House of Walsh - Navy Flannel blazer with brass buttons, a high 3/2 roll, natural shoulders, and 3 patch pockets

This comes in around a 38R/S, but check the measurements
Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 20.25"
Length: 29"
Sleeves: 23.5"

*SOLD

*
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/photo3yuq.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/photo4pr.jpg/

2) Chipp Charcoal Flannel jacket with a 3/2 roll, 3 patch pockets, natural shoulders.
If you prefer brass buttons, I would be happy to drop a few into the pocket before mailing.
(pocket square not included!)

Also comes in as about a 38R/S, but see measurements
Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 20.5"
Length: 29"
Sleeves: 23.5"
*
SOLD*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Fantastic jackets, leisure. Great chance for the smaller folks.


----------



## rsgordon

I am starting to get some obnoxious popups from viewing imageshack pages


----------



## leisureclass

^Thanks Mud!*

Is your wife or girlfriend always complaining about all the packages piling up at the door? Why not pick her up something nice:*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/photo8jc.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/photo9hh.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/photo7ve.jpg/

Women's fisherwoman aran style sweater
Heavy wool, very warm, no maker tags, excellent condition without pilling, pulls, smells, or odors. Freshly Woolighted and dried flat by yours truly.
16" armpit to armpit
22" in length

Measures around a small.
*SOLD*


----------



## CMDC

Just a few things today.

Turnbull and Asser spread collar dress shirt. Barrel cuffs.
16.5 x 34.5
Outstanding condition, little wear

$28 conus



















John Smedley Sea Island Cotton knit short sleeve shirt--navy blue
Made in England
Size M
Pit to Pit: 21; Length 29

$22 conus



















Three ties: Brooks Bros, Brooks Bros, Polo RL
$14 conus each


----------



## Dmontez

I have a Cream Dinner Jacket that I do not know much about. I was struck with incredible generosity today, by another forum member, and it inspired me to take this Dinner Jacket out of my closet, and send it to a place that it will be receive the appreciation it deserves.

Please do not take this jacket for resale. This jacket was given to my brother by a close family friend whose husband had passed in hopes that he would be able to get use out of it, but alas the jacket was much to large for my brother, who then gave it to me, and I had the same problem. 

I really do not know much about Dinner jacket's, and the fabric on this originally had me thinking it was a linen fabric, but I could not find a fabric label anywhere on it. It is tagged a 48R the measurements are as follows. I do ask that if you take the jacket, and it does not work for you to please re-post it. Please PM me if interested.



Chest: 25 1/2
Shoulder:21
Length: 31 1/2
Sleeve: 25


----------



## conductor

Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in black pebble grain. Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 shipped conus.


----------



## Dmontez

CLAIMED



Dmontez said:


> I have a Cream Dinner Jacket that I do not know much about. I was struck with incredible generosity today, by another forum member, and it inspired me to take this Dinner Jacket out of my closet, and send it to a place that it will be receive the appreciation it deserves.
> 
> Please do not take this jacket for resale. This jacket was given to my brother by a close family friend whose husband had passed in hopes that he would be able to get use out of it, but alas the jacket was much to large for my brother, who then gave it to me, and I had the same problem.
> 
> I really do not know much about Dinner jacket's, and the fabric on this originally had me thinking it was a linen fabric, but I could not find a fabric label anywhere on it. It is tagged a 48R the measurements are as follows. I do ask that if you take the jacket, and it does not work for you to please re-post it. Please PM me if interested.
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2
> Shoulder:21
> Length: 31 1/2
> Sleeve: 25


----------



## DavidW

*J Press Donegal Mist 37 short

*Here's an interesting opportunity I'm posting for Tad, the tailor at J Press in Cambridge. For reasons he didn't explain, he owns this beautiful jacket, which is brand new, never worn and has never left the store. It was a bit too snug on me so I offered to post it here. Tad would like what I agree is above "thrift exchange" price, but I believe he will do alterations to make it fit, so you would get exact sleeve length and sides let out or taken in, and he is a superb tailor. And since it's brand new, you would not need to do the usual cleaning. You can get back to me if you're interested, or call him directly at J Press in Cambridge (nothing in it for me except a favor for the best tailor in town). $150, shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Morgan

No--none longer than 60", I'm afraid.



ylkim30 said:


> Any of these ties over 60" long?


----------



## AMProfessor

*New* Brooks Brothers OCBD. American Made, Suprima Cotton, slim fit. 15/32. $43 shipped CONUS.










Details here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ers-SLIM-FIT-OCBD-in-15-32-and-16-34-USA-Made!

New with tags Brooks Brothers ties. $30 shipped. [navy one has sold]


















Tie details and more pictures:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-ties-including-vineyard-vines-style-florals

New with tags 15.5/32 pinstripe button down. Extra slim fit. $43 shipped conus.










Details:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...trip-button-down-shirt-extra-slim-fit-15-5-32


----------



## DavidW

*J Press Donegal Mist 37 short

*Here's an interesting opportunity I'm posting for Tad, the tailor at J Press in Cambridge. For reasons he didn't explain, he owns this beautiful jacket, which is brand new, never worn and has never left the store. It was a bit too snug on me so I offered to post it here. Tad would like what I agree is above "thrift exchange" price, but I believe he will do alterations to make it fit, so you would get exact sleeve length and sides let out or taken in, and he is a superb tailor. And since it's brand new, you would not need to do the usual cleaning. You can get back to me if you're interested, or call him directly at J Press in Cambridge (nothing in it for me except a favor for the best tailor in town). $150, shipped CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## jkidd41011

Here is the first wave of pants I'll be listing...all these are in the 33" waist size.










Brooks Brothers Elliot Pant - $20.00 Shipped

· - Tagged 33 x 30, waist measure correct, inseam measures 29"
· -Soft brushed Cotton (heavier material)
· -Double Pleats

 

LL Bean Cords - $20.00 Shipped
· -Tagged 33, waist measures correct, inseam measures 29"
· -Made in USA
· -Flat Front

 

J Press - $25.00 Shipped
· Untagged, waist measures about 16.5" or 33, inseam measures 27 " with an cuff that measures just under 1.5"
· Made in USA
· Flat Front
-Color is a greenish/grey


----------



## oldominion

I thought I'd put this relatively traditional Seiko waterproof Sportsmatic 5 here first. Please let me know if I should move it to the Sales Forum. Includes Navy blue and gold NATO watchband. Works beautifully, has been cleaned, had a new crystal installed and given the once-over by a pro. Its heft is much closer to a nice Swiss watch. Note the unique bevel. I think $125 is a fair price. PM me for more photos.


----------



## CMDC

JPress ribbon belt--Olive w/white stripe

I just got this via ebay and it doesn't fit. Its tagged a M (hence why I bought it) but it is too short. I think it may have been shortened so more like a S. It measures 35.5" (not including the buckle). It's in perfect condition.

$18 conus


----------



## GHo

Beautiful maroon color with blue/red/green plaid design. Heavier tweed like wool. center vented. No brand name and no size tags, besides the upscale men's store it came from here in Des Moines.

p2p - 21
sleeve - 25
waist - 20 at top button
shoulders - 19
length - 30.5 from bottom of collar

$40 shipped CONUS


























MINT White OCBD Land's End Original Oxford Dress Shirt 15 1/2 - 32
$20 Shipped CONUS


----------



## jkidd41011

All these are tagged Size 38...and sadly too small for me...

Cords...










Sameulsohn Cords - $30.00 Shipped 
- Tagged 38R, waist is accurate, inseam is 30.5" with 1.5" cuff
- Pleated
- Extremely nice quality

 

Lands End Red - $20.00
- Tagged 38R, waist is accurate, inseam is 29.5" with 1" extra material
- Pleated
 

Brooks Brothers - $25.00

- Tagged 38x34, waist/length is accurate.
- Pleated & cuffed

 

Other Pants










Barbour - $30.00 Shipped

- Tagged 38, waist is accurate, inseam is 31" with 2" extra material
- Pleated
- Heavy brushed cotton

 

Brooks Brothers Elliot - $20.00 Shipped
- Tagged 38x30, waist is accurate, inseam is 29" with 1.5" cuff
- Pleated
- Heavy brushed cotton

 

Brioni - $35.00 Shipped
- Waist measures 19.5' across, inseam is 30" with 1.5"cuff
- Pleated
- Heavier wool/flannel


----------



## frosejr

I'm in the market for some silk pocket squares if anyone has any to get rid of.


----------



## Kreiger

*Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*

Nice, lightly-worn condition. Probably only worn a few times, judging by the soles. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/

Asking $80--->$75---> $70----> $55 CONUS :confused2:


----------



## Orgetorix

I can't for the life of me figure out why those Patriots haven't sold. If they were my size I'd have snapped them up long ago.


----------



## GHo

awesome blue w/navy plaid OCBD Lands' End Non-Iron 17-17.5 XL. everything (collar tips, inside neck, cuffs are mint)

$22.50 shipped CONUS


----------



## Dr. D

*40R-42R jackets and suits*

I've lost some weight so now I need to recycle some jackets I got from the exchange here, most in the 40R-42R range. 
Please click on the thumbnails for enlarged pics.
PM with any questions.

Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" Makers gray broken herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
Quarter lined with two lower patch pockets, hook vent and subtle burgundy and navy vertical stripes
It also has some "Donegal-esque" pops of burgundy and navy added in as well
no tagged size
*SOLD*

chest: 23
shoulders: 18
sleeve: 24
length BOC: 30.25











Brooks Brothers vintage 346 camel hair 3/2 sack
Fully lined with 2 patch pockets. I just had this dry cleaned and noticed a few small wear spots have developed. Anyone that deals with vintage camel hair knows that moths love camel hair and many jackets look fine until they are cleaned and that is when the loosened fibers break. That is why finding a camel hair jacket without wear is quite difficult. The spots are quite small and you don't notice them unless you get really close and look for them, but they are there - I took a picture next to a dime to show scale.
no tagged size
$35

chest: 23
shoulders: 18.5
sleeve: 24
length BOC: 29.5











Burberry balmacaan, size 36R. This is the classic "Made in England" cotton/poly model that includes the matching zip-out 100% wool liner. I purchased this from ebay and the seller was way way off on the measurements. The pocket tag is missing but the tag Burberry sews under their neck label indicates this is a 36R (and the liner is similarly tagged a 44R, which is most likely the British sizing). I am a 40R and this fits me snug with just an OCBD, so it will work well for a 36R that wants to wear it over a suit jacket or sweater.

It is in good shape but needs a trip to the cleaners as it is dirty, especially along the pockets. The liner looks perfect and zips smoothly. Upon close inspection, I found a two small snags near the bottom and some small white marks that may come out with cleaning (please see the pics with a quarter as a size reference).

chest: 45
length: 40
raglan sleeve: 32*

*I took the measurement from the back of the neck down, as you would measure a dress shirt. I wear a 33 sleeve shirt and I think the 32 is accurate

$45 shipped (the liner alone sells for more than this!)














J. Press Pressidential charcoal pinstripe suit
perfect condition
tagged 40L
*SOLD*

chest: 21.5
shoulder: 18.5
sleeve: 25.25
Length BOC: 32

pants (with buttons for braces and front coin pocket)
waist: 36.5
inseam 30" with 1.625" cuffs and 1" extra











J. Press dark navy pinstripe suit
tagged 41R
$40 shipped

chest: 23
shoulder: 19
sleeve: 23 +2 folded under
Length BOC: 31

pants have buttons for braces and front coin pocket
waist: 36 + about 2"
inseam: 28.5" with 1 5/8" cuffs + 1" extra
Please note: there is a small run (less than 1cm in length) on the back of the trousers, near the pocket (see photos)











J. Press lightweight olive tweed with navy and khaki vertical overstriping
Fully lined with hook vent
Perfect condition, just too big for me
No tagged size, but fits like a 42R
*SOLD*

chest: 22
shoulders: 19
sleeve: 25
length BOC: 30.5


----------



## MicTester

Really good stuff from Dr. D.


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS Shipping. No international shipping. Thanks!

$60 Norman Hilton Sportcoat A beautiful Coat that is in great shape. The coat has two buttons and is single vented. The button holes are hand sewn. The coat is fully canvassed. It is dated 1993 and is tagged as a 43L. The material is super soft. It would not surprise me if there were some cashmere blended in, but the material is not tagged. No holes or stains, and the lining is in fine shape. Please take note of these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Length BOC 32
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve 24 +2




$25 Made in USA LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt Medium. Not a whole lot to say about this one. It has been worn a bit but is in terrific shape. Dark Navy, 100% thick cotton, two pockets. No holes or stains. 

Chest 24.5
Sleeve 34
Neck 16.25




$60 Florsheim Shell Cordovan PTBs 10.5D The uppers and soles on these are in great shape. There is a bit of wear to the edge of the shoe as you can see in the 4th thumbnail. The stitching is secure, but the leather is curling up in two spaces. One is about 3/4 of a inch long and the one at the heel is about 1/2 long. Other than that they are in great shape. I will also throw in a pair of non-original shoe trees.


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXQUISITE BESPOKE AND QUINTESSENTIALLY BRITISH TWEED*

*Built by Mortimer-Leavy of Old Bond Street and Mayfair in 1972*










*EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
*NB: My apologies for the orientation of these pictures--photobucket is behaving weirdly!​*
This is absolutely exquisite!!! It's difficult to know where to begin describing this beauty, so I'll just start with the colourway, which is gorgeous, and utterly British! Cut from a beautiful brown herringbone, this exquisite jacket has subtle windowpaning, with the vertical stripes in perfect shades of burnt orange and mustard, and the horizontal stripes in berry red and slate grey. The colouring is absolutely fantastic--my pictures do the natural elegant countryside beauty of this jacket absolutely no justice at all.

  ​
The tweed itself is beautiful and stout; I suspect that this is one of the better, heavier tweeds from Holland & Sherry, but I have no confirming evidence for this. It's exactly the heft that you would need in a jacket like this--sturdy, but without the slightly uncouth nature that the heavier Harris tweeds would have--this is most certainly several cuts above that cloth. Think of a more refined Keeper's Tweed, but without the cotton content and in a far, far more beautiful patterning and colourway that Keepers never achieves.

​
Naturally, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, which is offset from the main pocket for depth as well as style. All of the exterior pockets have lapped and reinforced top seams, and all are slanted, with elegantly curved flaps, rather than the more usual rectangles.

​
The attention to detail continues even under the flaps, with the pocket openings elegantly curved; if you've never had curved pockets before, you won't realize how much this assists in getting things in and out of them--that extra 1/8" dept in the middle makes a world of difference and eliminates the "catching' on the interior pocket lip that you are probably so used to you don't notice.










​
The collar roll is beautiful, curling just at the point it should at the top third button; the lapels are beautifully cut and styled; Mortimer and Leavy was not a house to succumb to 1970s fads about collars, nor were its clients. The undercollar lining is, like much of the jacket, handsewn, and ensured that this collar has kept its shape faithfully for the last four decades.

 ​
Naturally, the pattern matching on the shoulders and the symmetry of the back have been handled with care and attention.

​
This jacket is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It features single button cuffs and a single vent.

It was made by Mortimer-Leavy, of Old Bond Street, London--right in the heart of Mayfair, next to Belgravia (which is largely residential) THE most upper-class haven in the city.... and according to my Godmother's husband (formerly an officer of the Household Cavalry, now retired) the place where "real chaps got things made"... including jackets like this. (His verdict on M-L was "Good. Solid." which is as close to flamboyant praise as he gets!) Note the old-fashioned telephone number featuring the name of the Exchange ("Mayfair", of course), to be spoken in the clipped tones of Battle of Britain fighter pilots and City-based aristocrats! This jacket was made in 1972.... which was a shock, as I expected it to be only a few years old, judging by the classic style and excellent condition.

​
Naturally, it is fully lined.


 ​
Does it have flaws? There is some very, very minor start of fraying of the lining under the arms and at the top of the lining in the collar. That's it. And if you can't see this, it's because it really is tiny, and just starting. These are easy, easy fixes, and could wait a while without concern--even a decent dry-cleaner tailor could fix these. But that's it. Otherwise, this jacket is in absolutely SUPERB condition--my wife was shocked when she heard it was over 40 years old! No museum piece, this is to be worn and enjoyed and looked after, and it's good for the next 40 years.

Oh, yes--this is also a very desirable size!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Waist: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4") (Easily lengthened--no surgeon's cuffs)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/2​
*Asking just $95, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, in the CONUS. Lower offers are very welcome! International inquiries are also welcome, with Priority Tracked Shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!​*


----------



## Sgpearl

wacolo said:


> $60 Florsheim Shell Cordovan PTBs 10.5D The uppers and soles on these are in great shape. There is a bit of wear to the edge of the shoe as you can see in the 4th thumbnail. The stitching is secure, but the leather is curling up in two spaces. One is about 3/4 of a inch long and the one at the heel is about 1/2 long. Other than that they are in great shape. I will also throw in a pair of non-original shoe trees.


I would grab those if they were a 9.5!


----------



## Trevor

Hey Guys,

Everything listed below is $20 Shipped (USPS Priority). I have been trying for days to setup a decent Photo Booth to take some good pictures. I am still having trouble getting accurate color representation. Descriptions are a little vague, please ask any/all questions, I'm more than happy to answer. Hopefully there are some deals in the bunch.

Brooks Brothers Sweater
Navy/Light Yellow
Pima Cotton
XL
P2P - Approx 22.5"
Sleeve - 37"
Length is 29" (Back, Top to Bottom)



Zep Pro LSU Tigers Belt (THIS IS $10 SHIPPED)
Size 36
Made in USA
Purple Ribbon on Tan Cotton
Im not sure that it is real leather? There is some scuffs/scratch's on the leather and the holes are stretched. It does not lay straight, it has a dip in the middle of the belt from wear


LL Bean British Khaki's
Double L Classic Fit
Marked 32
Measures 16.5 x 26.75


LL Bean Cords
Double L Classic Fit
Marked 32
Measures 15.75 x 28.25
Look Dark Brown, but has a merlot hue. Very nice color


Corbin Pants
Greenish Brown
17 x 31.75
1.25" Cuffs


Polo Pants
Olive Green
Tagged 34
17 x 31.25
Made in Italy
Heavy Soft Material
2 Stains on the upper back, at very top near belt loops.


Woolrich Pants
Green (They look grey in pics)
19.5 x 27.75 (+2)


Blue Clemson University Shirt
Marked 16.5 x 35
15.75-16.25 Neck
34.75 Sleeve
Clemson Paw on Left Cuff
24" P2P


Orivs Shirt
Tagged XL
25.5 P2P
36.5 Sleeve
17.25-17.75 Neck


Burberry Shirt
Soft Cotton
Tagged Small
21 P2P
31 Sleeve
14.5-15 Neck


----------



## halbydurzell

*CLAIMED

*


halbydurzell said:


> OG LL Bean Norwegian sweater. 80/20 rayon blend. size: XL. Red and black. Heavy as heck. There's still plenty of winter left. $30 CONUS or will trade for a navy/white OG one in Medium.


----------



## Trevor

Southwick Houndstooth Jacket

3/2 
Single Vent
Darted
Material is kinda soft to the touch.

No tagged size, here are the measurements:
P2P - 22.25"
Wasit - 21"
Shoulders - 18.75"
Boc - 32.5"
Sleeves - 26"
Lapel - 4" at widest Point

$50 Shipped USPS Priority


----------



## CMDC

Good news if you're 17.5 x 34. All in excellent condition.

Two JPress must iron ocbd's w/button flap pocket.
Yellow and Blue
17.5 x 34

$25 conus each



















Paul Stuart blue end on end bd
17.5 x 34

$23 conus



















Locharron lambswool scarf
Made in Scotland
$17 conus


----------



## closerlook

J PRESS UNIVERSITY STRIPE OCBD
15.5 / 32

I have a pic of the full sleeves also that i can't get to upload properly
i can email it

price is $34.50 shipped conus

let me know if you are interested thanks!


----------



## Steve Smith

New With Tags Brooks Brothers Blue/White Stripe Popover. Measures 15.5-34, 21 inches across the chest at armpit. That is a slim fit. Retail $215. Made in USA. First quality. Price includes US shipping. $58.


----------



## Trad-ish

A big "Thank You" to member mhj. The guy ships lightning fast! Buy in confidence.


----------



## Kreiger

SOLD!


Kreiger said:


> *Allen Edmonds Patriot 10D*
> 
> Nice, lightly-worn condition. Probably only worn a few times, judging by the soles. These are marked with a "W" inside, so I think they are seconds.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/patriot1.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/patriot4c.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/patriot2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/patriot3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/patriot5.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/patriot6.jpg/
> 
> Asking $80--->$75---> $70----> $55 CONUS :confused2:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets!*

I have some beautiful tweeds to pass on today--including both Donegal from Kevin & Howlin, and a lovely weighty Dunn & Co houndstooth!

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries being very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*

This is Harris tweed as it should be! Seriously robust, slightly hairy, and utterly rugged in a classic houndstooth pattern! The colourway is gorgeous--a wonderful medley of rich chestnut, light blue, and darn earth brown. The cut is utterly English--slant pockets, slightly darted (necessary in a tweed like this), with a three button front, single button cuff, and twin vents. The buttons are a lovely rich chestnut brown, leather, and in excellent condition. This jacket is fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in England.

Asking just $45, or offer!

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*3) RECENT JAB Harris Tweed in oatmeal.
*
Solid Harris tweed jackets in lighter colors are rather rare, and so this is quite a find! A recent offering by JAB this jacket is fully lined, single vented, and features lapped seams along the back and sleeves. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










  

*4) CLASSIC basketweave Harris tweed*

This is a lovely, classic tweed! Cut from a tweed with lovely earth tones of slate grey and brown, this is single vented, half-lined, and half-canvassed. It also has leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It's in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   

*5) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










    

*6) LOVELY dark honey-brown 3/2 sack tweed!*

Claimed!

*7) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn Harris Tweed!*

This is simply a stunning jacket! Cut from a lovely barleycorn Harris tweed with vertical striping of light blue and brown, this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was made in the USA, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single center vent. In excellent condition, this is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> Also as always, *OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME*!
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> *​*
> *1) PBM of Philadelphia Houndstooth*
> 
> PBM is one of more overlooked and underrated American clothiers; based in Philadelphia, their products are the equal of better-known makers like Corbin. This lovely tweed testifies to that; cut from a wonderful chocolate and cream houndstooth, this has a British inspired double vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. The flap pockets are slanted--another British inspiration!--and it has a contemporary two button front, and subtle darts. The lining does show some wear owing to its age, but otherwise this is in excellent condition--and how often do you seen houndstooth like this? It was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $24, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 29 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*
> 
> Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little lve here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.
> 
> *This lovely jacket is a steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest:22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*
> 
> This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just
> 
> *$24, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged 46.*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 201/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*
> 
> Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer.
> 
> This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 5/8
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *7) Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Glen Plaid*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *8) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*
> 
> A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so
> 
> *just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking
> 
> *just $18 or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*
> 
> This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $24, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 28 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14) STUNNING AND RARE! Solid Blue Harris Tweed, with patch pockets.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *16) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed--dusty tea-rose pink and light blue striping!*
> 
> I love the tweed of this jacket--in part as I interviewed for my first academic job in a jacket with just this colourway, and since at least two members of the Search Committee commented on it I'm sure it helped me!
> 
> The jacket is a classic Harris Tweed--a light grey-tan herringbone with vertical stripes of dusty tea rose pink and light blue running through it. The cut is a standard two-button front contemporary style, with the classic leather covered metal shanked buttons that fit Harris tweed so well. It is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer, for this classic jacket.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.
> 
> *Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $24, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18) CLASSIC Dark Herringbone 3/2 sack tweed.*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *
> SUITS*
> 
> *19) BEAUTIFUL Corbin 3/2 sack suit, made for The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *20) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*
> 
> This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 42S; Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 29
> 
> Waist (flat): 19
> Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE JACKETS!*
> 
> *21) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*
> 
> This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence
> 
> *asking just $15, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:
> 
> 
> 
> *22) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*
> 
> This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.
> 
> The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*
> 
> This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at
> 
> *just $32, or offer
> 
> Tagged a 43, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> Waist: 19 1/2
> Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TUXEDOS*
> 
> * 24) Velvet Tuxedo*
> 
> The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!
> 
> *Asking just $50, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 7/8
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *26) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*
> 
> No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.
> 
> This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!
> 
> *Asking just $21, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *27) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*
> 
> If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $20, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *28) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> *A steal at just $22, or offer.*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Sz. 34 Tweed Plus-Fours (Knickers). Made in England. GORGEOUS and RARE!*

*AWESOME SHOOTING TROUSERS!!!*








You KNOW you want these! Pair them with argyle socks and hit the fairway at St Andrews, grab your Purdeys, Norfolk tweed, and faithful dogs for a bit o' shooting, climb aboard your faithful 1942 Raleigh bicycle for a Tweed Run, or else just wear them to the office and really stand out, these are terrific!

Made by Cloke in England, these wonderful, classic and absolutely wearable basketweave tweed trousers are New with Tags. They have never been worn. The bottoms are adjustable to fit your calves, with three possible positions. The waist is lined with material to ensure your shirt stays tucked in, and they are flat front.

Plus fours, shooting trousers, breeks, knickers if you're American or a British cross-dresser, are increasingly rare, and when new expensive. SO, if you've been thinking about a pair, now's your chance!

*Asking $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 34. *

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 22 1/2. (Remember, these are Plus-Fours!)


----------



## vwguy

The cleaning out of my closets continues, one shirt is $15 shipped CONUS, each additional shirt is $10. All of the shirts have been worn maybe a couple times and have no issues whatsoever.

LE must iron shell pink OCBD 17.5 x 35





Brooks outlet must iron pink gingham XL





LE must iron paintbrush shirt





Still available Polo lamswool crewneck, the camera flash thew off the color a bit, but it is a classic red, $25 shipped CONUS.



Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*Forthcoming items!*

My apologies for my limited posting recently--things have been extremely hectic as I've been trying to catch up with all the deadlines I missed last semester!

I do, however, have lots, and lots, and lots of goodies to post--including a lot of beautiful tradly Spring and Summer jackets, pants, shirts, a whole boatload of wonderful ties (including some I am passing on for a local Princeton Trad whose tastes were eclectic and ran to Hermes and Versace!), and some gorgeous shoes from efdll--as well as pants from TDIGuy, some gorgeous jackets (and a Brioni flannel suit!) from andcounting, and some more lovely items from Patrick, JoeTradly, and 32rollandrock!

Oh--I also have a NWT (and all basting intact!) Oxxford suit.

So stay tuned!


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops.....

Brooks Brothers Sport Coat. Tagged 42L. Missed a small rip in the right shoulder lining.

Shoulders - 19.5"
P2P - 22"
Sleeves - 24.5"
BOC - 31.5"
2 Button, Single Vent

Asking $22.00 Shipped>>>$18.00










 
 



*Chipp Sport Coat Tagged 46 *

Shoulders - 20"
P2P - 24"
BOC - 32"
Sleeves - 24" (+ 2.5")
Two Button/Single Vent

Only flaw I can find is one tiny pull on the left shoulder blade that I just found while measuring. Asking $45.00>>>30.00 Shipped CONUS












*Oxxford for Abercrombie & Fitch...Tagged 42T*

Shoulders - 19.5"
P2P - 22"
BOC - 31.5"
Sleeves - 26.5" (+ 2.5")
Three Button/Unvented

Not sure if this is an orphan, but it looks really cool for the age. It is brown and has a faint blue stripes. Does have a small hole at the cuff shown in the last picture. Asking $30.00>>>20.00 Shipped CONUS


----------



## mayostard

*BROOKS BROTHERS NAVY SUIT*

$90 shipped to anywhere in the US. International postage may be extra. PM me if interested.

This is a fantastic suit, no rips, stains, smells, holes or other damage. Only reason I'm selling is is that I really need an XL and I prefer cuffs and these pants just aren't quite long enough for me to get them.

Tagged both "Makers" and "Brooksease"

Made in USA.

Jacket is 48L, 3/2 roll, undarted.

Pants are flat front, 32" inseam, no cuffs, about 1.25" inside that could be let out.










more jacket pics:

https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...E7126D-15475-0000104A78FA97F7_zps02789165.jpg

https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...92B254-15475-0000104A73EBD0BD_zpsa2b92be1.jpg

https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...26AF0A-15475-0000104A6EB5E511_zps641e4459.jpg

https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...D0580B-15475-0000104A69CFE06E_zps6b17eb7e.jpg

https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...6C66C9-15475-0000104A64B6C0BF_zpsa017f500.jpg

pants:

https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...B5EFEA-15475-0000104A55CF59C3_zpsfebf0e6f.jpg

https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...0CAF1F-15475-0000104A5CD375D7_zps009771d9.jpg


----------



## Trad-ish

I'm definitely interested. Is there any way you could post some measurements?



mayostard said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS NAVY SUIT*
> 
> $90 shipped to anywhere in the US. International postage may be extra. PM me if interested.
> 
> This is a fantastic suit, no rips, stains, smells, holes or other damage. Only reason I'm selling is is that I really need an XL and I prefer cuffs and these pants just aren't quite long enough for me to get them.
> 
> Tagged both "Makers" and "Brooksease"
> 
> Made in USA.
> 
> Jacket is 48L, 3/2 roll, undarted.
> 
> Pants are flat front, 32" inseam, no cuffs, about 1.25" inside that could be let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more jacket pics:
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...E7126D-15475-0000104A78FA97F7_zps02789165.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...92B254-15475-0000104A73EBD0BD_zpsa2b92be1.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...26AF0A-15475-0000104A6EB5E511_zps641e4459.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...D0580B-15475-0000104A69CFE06E_zps6b17eb7e.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...6C66C9-15475-0000104A64B6C0BF_zpsa017f500.jpg
> 
> pants:
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...B5EFEA-15475-0000104A55CF59C3_zpsfebf0e6f.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...0CAF1F-15475-0000104A5CD375D7_zps009771d9.jpg


----------



## wacolo

*Drops!!*

Florsheim PTB's above are sold.

$35----->$30 Incotex Corduroy 40/30 Just what you see. Chocolate brown in 100% cotton. Flat front and no cuffs. They are not brand new, but they are very clean.

$35--->$32---->$28--->$25 BB Dog Critter Pants 34 x 32 85/15 Cotton Poly Corduroy. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottom.

$55--->$50---->$45--->$40 LL Bean Hunting Pants 36 x 29 NWT Super heavy duty wool on these. Charcoal with a red and green windowpanes. Brand new with no issues.

$35---->$32 Hickey Freeman Flannel Pants 38x31 A beautiful pair of medium weight flannels from HF. No stains or holes. Flat front and plain bottoms. The closeup of the waistband is the most accurate representation of the color. Thanks!

Waist 38 +2
Outseam top of waistband 42.5
Inseam 31 +2


----------



## mayostard

Trad-ish said:


> I'm definitely interested. Is there any way you could post some measurements?


I'll be back at home tomorrow and will actually measure it out.


----------



## TDI GUY

Now $7.00 each or both for $12.00.



TDI GUY said:


> Two BB ties. 3.75" wide. Very versatile. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10.00 each or take both for $18. offers welcome as well. Price includes first class shipping. Happy to ship priority for an extra $2.00.


----------



## dexconstruct

*DROPS! OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!

Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue Lambswool Sweater Vest 46 - $15 shipped *

Super nice vintage piece from Brooks Brothers, blue lambswool sweater vest that was knitted in England. Excellent condition. Tagged size 46, measurements below.

Chest: 23.5
Length: 29



















*Brooks Brothers White Cable Knit Sweater Large - $15 shipped *

Beautiful white cotton cable knit from Brooks Brothers, made in the USA. Excellent condition. Tagged size LARGE, measurements below.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Sleeves (from middle of collar): 35
Length (from bottom of collar): 26



















*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" Gray Sack Suit w Teal/Blue Windowpane Check 41R - $35 shipped*

Sack suit from Brooks Brothers "346" line, probably sometime in the 1980s. Very nice 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, center vent. Fabric is a gray wool with a very subtle teal and red windowpane check. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. Pants are flat front and cuffed, with suspender buttons.

Condition is excellent, except some stitching on one of the pocket flaps has come undone.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 21.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18
Sleeves (from middle of collar): 24.5 + 1.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29
Rise: 12
Width of leg opening: 8.75










      

*O'Connell's Houndstooth Tweed Sack Jacket - $30 shipped

*Awesome tweed sack jacket from O'Connell's. This is made up in a houndstooth pattern of brown, red, blue, and green. Made for O'Connell's in August 1992. 3/2 sack cut, 2 button cuffs, center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined.

Excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.75
Sleeves (from middle of collar): 25 + 1
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.5










     

*Barrie Ltd. Booters Dirty Bucks 12D - $35 shipped *

Great pair of dirty bucks from the defunct trad retailer Barrie Ltd. Booters. These are the "custom grade" line, and they are in nearly mint condition. No spots on the uppers, very little wear on the brick red soles. They are unsized, but based on trying them on and comparing them to other shoes I would say they are approximately a 12D.










    

*Houndstooth Camelhair 3 Button Sack Jacket 44 - $22 shipped*

This is a great vintage piece from Mills Touche, an old AZ clotheir. It features a striking houndstooth of brown and tan, made from 100% Scottish woven camelhair. The jacket is undarted with a 3 button front which rolls gently over the first button. It has 2 button cuffs, and a center vent. I believe the buttons are plastic imitation leather football buttons.

The jacket is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, or holes.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 23.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 19
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5 + 2 
Length (from bottom of collar): 30










     

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD 16/32 - $12 shipped *

Unlined collar. 7 button front. Made in the USA. Very good condition, only flaw is a small chip in one of the collar buttons.

Neck: 16
Chest: 24
Sleeves: 32
Shoulder: 18
Length (from BOC): 31


----------



## tuckspub

On the bucks what is the overall length?


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Just a few things today.
> 
> Turnbull and Asser spread collar dress shirt. Barrel cuffs.
> 16.5 x 34.5
> Outstanding condition, little wear
> 
> *$24 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Smedley Sea Island Cotton knit short sleeve shirt--navy blue
> Made in England
> Size M
> Pit to Pit: 21; Length 29
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three ties: Brooks Bros, Brooks Bros, Polo RL
> *$12 conus each; BB blue/green repp SOLD*


----------



## mayostard

Measurements:

Jacket:

P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 26"
Total length, back of collar to bottom: 34"
shoulders: 21"

trousers:

outseam: 43"
inseam: 32.5" (maybe 1.25" usable inside)
waist: 43" and pretty close to maxxed out.



mayostard said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS NAVY SUIT*
> 
> $90 shipped to anywhere in the US. International postage may be extra. PM me if interested.
> 
> This is a fantastic suit, no rips, stains, smells, holes or other damage. Only reason I'm selling is is that I really need an XL and I prefer cuffs and these pants just aren't quite long enough for me to get them.
> 
> Tagged both "Makers" and "Brooksease"
> 
> Made in USA.
> 
> Jacket is 48L, 3/2 roll, undarted.
> 
> Pants are flat front, 32" inseam, no cuffs, about 1.25" inside that could be let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more jacket pics:
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...E7126D-15475-0000104A78FA97F7_zps02789165.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...92B254-15475-0000104A73EBD0BD_zpsa2b92be1.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...26AF0A-15475-0000104A6EB5E511_zps641e4459.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...D0580B-15475-0000104A69CFE06E_zps6b17eb7e.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...6C66C9-15475-0000104A64B6C0BF_zpsa017f500.jpg
> 
> pants:
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...B5EFEA-15475-0000104A55CF59C3_zpsfebf0e6f.jpg
> 
> https://i735.photobucket.com/albums...0CAF1F-15475-0000104A5CD375D7_zps009771d9.jpg


----------



## M. Charles

Lot of 8 Summer Ivy/Trad Shorts 34/35 - Bills Khakis/Cape Madras/Brooks Brothers-- $195 shipped in CONUS

1. Blue/yellow Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
2. Blue oxford cloth brooks brothers (35)
3. Red/Green/Blue Cape Madras (34)
4. Red/Blue barberpole seersucker Brooks Brothers (34)
5. Pastels Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
6. Brooks Brothers Patchwork Madras Medium hues (35)
7. Brooks Brothers medium tan linen (34)
8. Brooks Brothers light cream linen (34)

All shorts have been freshly laundred but are wrinkled due to storage


----------



## Jovan

Can we get some more pictures?


----------



## M. Charles

Jovan said:


> Can we get some more pictures?


for some reason i couldn't get them to load on this site. you can view them here along with other similar items:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/339974...4-35-bills-khakis-cape-madras-brooks-brothers


----------



## 32rollandrock

Jovan said:


> Can we get some more pictures?


Unfortunately, I'm not sure that you can. I was going to post some stuff but can't figure out the new version of Photobucket. The new image posting system here is limited to two pictures. Not good.


----------



## egerland

If anyone is interested in a black, worsted wool, peak lapel 44R MORNING COAT by Chaps/Ralph Lauren, please PM me. It is ex-rental with no cuff buttons or the traditional waist seam. Otherwise no issues. $40 CONUS. The single button is covered in the same fabric. Size is a true 44R. I got it on ebay a few years back, then soon after acquired one that had all the "correct" features. This would be a good entry-level morning coat for those venturing into daytime formal wear.


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops.... All 33" waist size.










Brooks Brothers Elliot Pant - $20.00>>>17.00Shipped

· - Tagged 33 x 30, waist measure correct, inseam measures 29"
· -Soft brushed Cotton (heavier material)
· -Double Pleats

 

LL Bean Cords - $20.00>>>17.00 Shipped
· -Tagged 33, waist measures correct, inseam measures 29"
· -Made in USA
· -Flat Front

 

J Press - $25.00>>>22.00 Shipped
· Untagged, waist measures about 16.5" or 33, inseam measures 27 " with an cuff that measures just under 1.5"
· Made in USA
· Flat Front
-Color is a greenish/grey


----------



## jkidd41011

Reduced....Size 38 waist and sadly too small for me...

Cords...










Sameulsohn Cords - $30.00>>>27.00 Shipped 
- Tagged 38R, waist is accurate, inseam is 30.5" with 1.5" cuff
- Pleated
- Extremely nice quality

 

Lands End Red - $20.00>>>16.00 Shipped
- Tagged 38R, waist is accurate, inseam is 29.5" with 1" extra material
- Pleated
 

Brooks Brothers - $25.00>>>22.00 Shipped

- Tagged 38x34, waist/length is accurate.
- Pleated & cuffed

 

Other Pants










Barbour - $30.00>>>27.00 Shipped

- Tagged 38, waist is accurate, inseam is 31" with 2" extra material
- Pleated
- Heavy brushed cotton

 

Brooks Brothers Elliot - $20.00>>>17.00 Shipped
- Tagged 38x30, waist is accurate, inseam is 29" with 1.5" cuff
- Pleated
- Heavy brushed cotton

 

Brioni - $35.00>>>30.00 Shipped
- Waist measures 19.5' across, inseam is 30" with 1.5"cuff
- Pleated
- Heavier wool/flannel


----------



## Patrick06790

32rollandrock said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not sure that you can. I was going to post some stuff but can't figure out the new version of Photobucket. The new image posting system here is limited to two pictures. Not good.


https://postimage.org/ is very simple to use


----------



## Bigrow

Hi Don or anyone, really,

I love a bunch of your items, but am unsure about sizing. I tried measuring jackets I have for comparison but the number varies depending on what part of the shoulder seam, for example, that I am measuring. The armpit msmt is another one. Is it the narrowest? Widest? Is there a diagram floating around somewhere for reference? I'd really like to pull the trigger on some stuff but would love to know specifics before I do so. Any help for this newbie is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dexconstruct

Barrie Ltd Bucks and O'Connell's sack are both claimed.


----------



## Spin Evans

Bigrow said:


> Hi Don or anyone, really,
> 
> I love a bunch of your items, but am unsure about sizing. I tried measuring jackets I have for comparison but the number varies depending on what part of the shoulder seam, for example, that I am measuring. The armpit msmt is another one. Is it the narrowest? Widest? Is there a diagram floating around somewhere for reference? I'd really like to pull the trigger on some stuff but would love to know specifics before I do so. Any help for this newbie is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


As a matter of fact, Ask Andy has that niche pretty well covered. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket


----------



## AMProfessor

NWT Brooks Brothers tie, originally $95.00, $30 shipped conus:










More pictures here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-ties-including-vineyard-vines-style-florals

NWT Brooks Brothers USA made, must iron, original OCBD. 15/32, slim fit. Pink. $43 shipped CONUS.










More pictures here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ers-SLIM-FIT-OCBD-in-15-32-and-16-34-USA-Made!

NWT Red striped button down. 15.5/32 extra slim. $43 shipped.










More Pics:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...trip-button-down-shirt-extra-slim-fit-15-5-32

And while I realize this last piece isn't exactly trad, I'll briefly note it here as I just dropped the price significantly.

NWT Brooks Brothers Milano unstructured black blazer, 3/2 roll.










Many more pictures:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rooks-Brothers-Milano-blazer-41R-3-2-roll-175


----------



## Jovan

32rollandrock said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not sure that you can. I was going to post some stuff but can't figure out the new version of Photobucket. The new image posting system here is limited to two pictures. Not good.


??? It's not that hard to figure out... it simply emphasizes drag and drop over manual folder searching now. You can still do the latter by clicking an option to do so.


----------



## jbarwick

I love the textured look on the Milano Blazer. Debating need vs want on that...tempting!


----------



## leisureclass

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/photolhp.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Pink Oxford Cloth Button Down
Tagged size 16-34
This shirt is in excellent condition and is from the golden age of the Brooks O.C.B.D. - The collar is completely unlined and rolls absolutely beautifully as shown in the photo, also there are only 6 buttons down the front placket.

Brooks Brothers hasn't made them like this in many many years, the only way to currently source a comparable shirt is through Mercer and Sons for more than $100!

* Asking $33 shipped CONUS or Best Offer*


----------



## mayostard

mayostard said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS NAVY SUIT*
> 
> $90 shipped to anywhere in the US. International postage may be extra. PM me if interested.


this is sold, thanks AAAC and buyer


----------



## TweedyDon

Spin Evans said:


> As a matter of fact, Ask Andy has that niche pretty well covered. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket


Thank you for posting this; that's the guide I use to measure!


----------



## M. Morgan

New prices. 25% off your second tie, 50% off your third, 75% off your fourth, and your fifth is free. I just want these out of my closet. After this, they're going to my brother. Prices include shipping CONUS.

I practice law at a conservative old firm and have worn all of these ties to my office, so though I'm happy to send along close-ups of the flaws mentioned below, I do not think these flaws are material (so to speak). I would wear them all now (except the Izod, which is too wide for my taste) but I've moved away from most striped repps. (Though then again, I'm the sort of crusty guy who wears his father's almost-fitting suits and his grandfather's dusty old overcoats to work, heedless of fit or fashion. (Note further: the old-school JAB, the Cable Car Clothiers, and the Briar ties were all my father's.))

Originally Posted by *M. Morgan* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1373969#post1373969 Eight ties today. Prices differ and will be lower for orders of multiple ties. All ties are silk.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/2013021195174526.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/2013021195174418.jpg/

Briar blue/yellow/red repp tie -- 3 3/16" wide -- $9
Izod blue and white check -- 4" wide -- $9
Cable Car Clothiers repp -- 3 3/16" wide -- $10
Ralph Lauren Polo repp -- 3 3/4" wide -- $8 (a beautiful tie, but I see a couple of slight stains that might need drycleaning)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/2013021195174239.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/2013021195174218.jpg/

Brooks Brothers red repp -- 3 3/4" wide -- $10
Bert Pulitzer Argyle & Sutherland repp -- 3 7/16" wide -- $10
Brooks Brothers green repp -- 3 5/8" wide -- $8 (just noticed some fraying on one of the corners at the widest point of the tie)
(Old) Jos. A. Bank green repp -- 3 3/8" wide -- $6 (older tie that probably needs drycleaning and has a bit of fraying)


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. No international shipping. Thanks!

$60 Alden 683 Loafers 8 D/B The uppers are in good shape and the soles and heels still have mileage left in them. No dings or dents to mention, just the usual creasing. Thanks!




$55 Southwick 3/2 Plaid Sack 42L Simple and classic. No material tag on this one but my guess is silk, or at least a majority of silk. The fabric is three season weight with a great, slubby texture. Single vent, good shoulders and fully lined. No stains or holes and the lining is in good shape. The coat is not sized so please note these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 32.75




$35 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed. 

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5


----------



## Steve Smith

Nice Southwick suit^^^^^.

*AAAC SPECIAL*

*New with tags Brooks Brothers Blue Supima Button Down Popover.* $32 shipped to US.

Medium Slim measures 15.5-34, P2P 21 1/8

Large Slim measures 16.5-35, P2P 23.25.


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 40, 42R. Custom Made 3/2 Tweed Sack Suit by Brigg's of Providence, RI. OFFERS WELCOME!*

*This is stunning--a beautiful bespoke 3/2 sack tweed, c. 40, 42R. *

Brigg's of Providence is now long gone, having been replaced by Marc Allen, which is a more fashionable version of the old store. They still offer custom tailoring, though, and specialise in Loro Piana cashmeres and Barberis woolens which you'll select from one of their signature orange club chairs, so all is not lost!

This suit is a beauty! A perfectly cut 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderful lapel roll, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut from a mid-weight tweed, with a terrific colourway that my pictures don't do justice to at all--a wonderful complex basketweave with an overcheck of blueish-slate grey and fading bracken brown. This cloth is mid-weight, making this a wonderfully versatile, three season tweed. The jacket has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

The trousers are also beautifully cut, and are, of course, flat front, with a ticket pocket concealed flat against the waistband. They are cuffed.

This suit was built in 1982--although it might have been made yesterday. It's in excellent condition, but with two small flaws: There is a small tension tear at the corner of one of the back pockets of the trousers. Given its location, this would be a very easy fix for your local tailor, but it does need attention if the trousers are to be worn. And there are some minor pen marks on the lining by one of the interior pockets, as shown.

A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$69, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? * _*Please note that the jacket alone is worth this..... so securing a complete tweed suit at this price is a steal! *_

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## conductor

Two new offerings:

1. Charleston Patch Madras Khakis tagged size 36 - Made in the USA of Imported 100% cotton Indian Madras. I bought these a while ago on here, but they're a little big for me so I never wore them. They're in perfect shape with the tag still on, beautifully made, pleated, and fully lined. Asking $40 shipped.

Waist 18.5"
Inseam 34" + 1 3/4"
Leg Opening at Hemline 9"
Rise 12 3/4"












2. BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 shipped.

Chest 21.5"
Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"
Length 29" (from bottom of collar)
Shoulders 18"












.....And some BUMPS

Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in black pebble grain. Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 shipped conus.













_

Glaser Brothers for Harry Weinraub. This is an interesting one - Black cloth overlaid with a dark blue and gold plaid pattern. True sack construction, canvassed, hook vent, two buttons on sleeve. Half lined. Wool. CLAIMED_

_Pit to pit: 22.5"_
_Sleeve: 25" + 2"_
_Length BOC: 32"_
_Shoulder 18.25"_










_

Bill M1 - Size 35, flat front, watch pocket, no cuffs. In excellent condition.
Asking $35 shipped conus. - DROP to CLAIMED__

Measurements:

Waist - 17.5"
Inseam - 30.5" + 2.5"
Rise - 13.25"

_








 _

AND A BUMP

Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - __. In like-new condition. _
_Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus. DROP to __$25_

_Measurements _
_Waist - 18.75"_
_Inseam - 33.5"_
_Rise - 12"_
_leg opening - 9"_


----------



## Himself

*Lands End Legacy Chinos, 34W; Pink Pinpoint Must-Iron, 16-34*

Land's End Legacy Chinos 34W, ~31L in khaki and light stone. (The gray are gone.) Traditional Fit. The khaki have been worn once or twice; the stone more than that, but they're still in great shape.

I know these have fans here! They're lighter and softer than the current Original Chinos. They're 100% cotton, with no sizing or resin to get "crunchy". So they'll just get softer. $18 ea. shipped US.

Land's End pinpoint oxford, pink, must-iron 100% cotton, 16-34, older Trim Fit -- fuller in the shoulders and trimmer in the waist. For those needing an "athletic" fit, this shirt's for you. Not worn much, excellent condition. $16 shipped, US.


----------



## Esc8p

TweedyDon said:


> *This is stunning--a beautiful bespoke 3/2 sack tweed, c. 40, 42R. *
> 
> A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$69, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? * _*Please note that the jacket alone is worth this..... so securing a complete tweed suit at this price is a steal! *_
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> Waist: 17 1/2
> Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.


Anybody willing to split this with me? I'd love to buy the full suit, but the coat is a few inches to small. The pants, on the other hand, should work.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I trust, hope, that TD will refuse to do that. To separate would be a sin.



Esc8p said:


> Anybody willing to split this with me? I'd love to buy the full suit, but the coat is a few inches to small. The pants, on the other hand, should work.


----------



## wacolo

The Alden 683's above are sold.


----------



## Hitch

Brooks Bros gingham excellent condition $23.00, shipped. Tagged 16 1/2 X 35.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SPRING AND SUMMER JACKETS--PART I!*

I have a lot of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today, for the closets of *andcounting*--with a lot more on their way!

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Recent Brooks Brothers Madras*

This is lovely! A wonderful, subdued madras jacket (while there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be a mid-weight madras cotton) in very versatile colourway, this is a standard two-button cut with a single center vent, subtle darting, and a full lining. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46R.
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in brown with orange windowpane!
*

This is a gorgeous jacket! From Brooks Brothers' old "346" line (the old, good line, not the modern version) this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful collar. The colourway is also lovely; a muted brown with discreet burnt orange windowpaning. This jacket is half-lined, is cut from lighter-weight wool, and features two button cuffs. It was Made in the USA. The collar could do with a re-press at the back, hence this is just in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence it's just

*$40, or offer.

Tagged a 41, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










    

*3) Classic Navy "Brooksease" Blazer by Brooks Brothers.*

A classic that needs no introduction! This is a standard two-button front, darted model, with a single center vent, full lining, and half-canvassing. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










   

*4) IVY Summer Classic! Wash and Wear 3/2 sack blazer by Brooks Brothers.*

An Ivy summer classic, this has all the details you'd want--vintage Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sack, single center vent, two button cuffs, half-lining, patch pockets! Slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise in excellent condition.

A*sking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










    

*5) Lovely Corbin 3/2 sack slate-blue blazer!*

This might be an orphan, but given its colouring and cut it could easily be converted to a covetable Spring and Summer blazer, simply by switching the current buttons for a set in blonde horn--and I'd strongly advise doing this, as this is a lovely garment!

Made by Corbin, one of the great and most underrated American clothiers, this lovely jacket is a 3/2 sack, with a half-lining and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, Made in the USA (as far as i know, Corbin make nowhere else), and is in excellent condition. This is a steal at

*just $35, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*6) 40L Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Three Season jacket*

This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid in various shades of versatile brown, this lovely recent jacket is a more unusual three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, half-canvassed, and with a single centre vent, this is in excellent condition. Imported, as Brooks would say! 

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*SPRING AND SUMMER JACKETS--PART TWO!*

I have a lot of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets from *andcounting* to pass on today--with a lot more from myself on their way!

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*7) Southwick SIlk, or SIlk/Linen, summer 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful! There's no fabric content, but from the lovely slubby texture and nubbiness this is obviously silk, or a silk-linen blend which is silk-rich. It's half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary ivory lining, and is a classic 3/2 sack cut. It was Made in the USA, has a centre vent, and is in excellent condition. This is wonderful, and if it fits you, grab it!

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 46R; this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder 20 1/4
Length: 31










    

*8) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*9) Brooks Brothers classic navy blazer.*

Another one that needs no introduction! This is a three button front, single vent, fully lined blazer. It's cut from 100% worsted wool. It does have some fraying in the liner under one arm, and some minor shine under the front breast pocket from pressing, hence is in Very Good condition only.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










    

*10) Polo University Club navy blazer.*

Another jacket that needs no introduction! A classic two button front, single vent, half-canvass and fully lined. This needs to be pressed, but otherwise it's excellent, so it rates as being in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 /2










   

*11) Brooks Brothers "346" grey blazer*

A standard grey jacket, with two button front and subtle darting. This is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $25.

Measurements:

Tagged 42L*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33










   

*12) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $60, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4 
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## Esc8p

Oh, believe me, I would feel quite shameful in separating the two, but the pattern beckons me for some reason like a temptress siren.



32rollandrock said:


> I trust, hope, that TD will refuse to do that. To separate would be a sin.


----------



## TweedyDon

Esc8p said:


> Oh, believe me, I would feel quite shameful in separating the two, but the pattern beckons me for some reason like a temptress siren.


I'd certainly prefer not to split suits, especially tweed suits, but if that's the sole way to get each part enjoyed, then, alas, so be it!

(Not at this stage with this yet, though!  )


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties!*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE WELCOME ON EVERYTHING--ESPECIALLY FOR TWO OR MORE TIES!

Please PM with interest and offers!

GROUP 1: Paisleys and Patterns*

1) Huntington paisley. This has a small blemish on it, so free with two other ties, Claimed!

  

2) Alan Royce of Princeton. From one of the major Princeton clothiers...now gone. Fabric woven in Italy, tie made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking $12.

 

3) Princeton University Store paisley. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Originally priced at $32.50, around 30 years ago! Asking $10.

 

5) Liberty of London for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition, except for the original owner's name on the keeper, which will be unseen when worn. A lovely double whammy of Liberty print and The English Shop--one of the great Ivy clothiers! 3 1/2". Asking just $9.

 

7) Resilio. A really beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $12 Claimed!

 

9) Aquascutum of London. A beautiful, rich, luxurious tie! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4'. Claimed!

 

10) Wool challis by unknown maker. A lovely vintage tie in Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/4". Claimed!



*GROUP 2: REGIMENTAL TIES*

9) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, slubby textured tie, made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking just $8

 

*GROUP 3: EMBLEMATICS AND PATTERNS*

1) J. McLaughlin nautical tie. From the wildly expensive preppy shop in Princeton! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $9

 

2) Liberty of London emblematic. Made in England. A wonderful pottery emblematic--release your inner Beaker Person! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $10

 

6) Foxes emblematic. All silk, woven in England. In Very Good condition. 3 5/8". Asking $9

 

7) Robert Talbott duck. Silk woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $10

 

8) Chaps Ralph Lauren skiing tie. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 3 7/8". Asking $8

 

9) Grasshopper emblematic, for the Smithsonian. Silk/poly blend. Very Good/Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $7

 

*GROUP 4: Regimentals*

2) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $9

 

4) Wonderful vintage Wallach's tie! In Very Good/Excellent condition--I never rate vintage items as excellent unless they can pass as new. From a wonderful defunct clothiers. 3" $10

 

*GROUP 5: Patterns and Paisleys*

2) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $10

 

5) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4". $8

 

7) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $9

 

8) Land's End patterned tie in thick silk. This is lovely! Excellent condition. Imported. 3 5/8". $9



*GROUP 6: LUXURY TIES and Patterns*

​1) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16". $9

 

2) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4". $9

 

3) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $10

 

4) Brooks Brothers. Patterned with snaffle bits? A lovely equestrian tie in excellent condition, except for a slight chalk smudge at the tip of the liner. 3 3/4". $9



5) Christian Dior Monsieur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10

 

6) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $10



7) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking just $12

 

9) Land's End. A beautiful, autumnal tie, hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $9

 

10) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $9

 

*GROUP 7: REGIMENTALS*

​3) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 5/8 $9

 

10) Scappino, of Italy. Made for Princeton University Store; label identifying this is off one one side. Very Good/Excellent condition. Excellent condition. 3 3/4" $8

 

*GROUP 8: KNITS*

​8) Rooster "Pips" tie. All wool, a lovely skinny brown tie form the 1960s! Excellent. $7



*GROUP 10: CLASSIC WOOL TIES!*

​4) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic! $12

 

*GROUP 11: EMBLEMATICS*
​
*2) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition $4

 

*3) A Heraldic Squirrel, Rampant? *Silk blend, excellent condition, and a terrific emblematic! $9, or offer.

  

*6) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $9, or offer.

 

*7) ALMOST CERTAINLY a 1976 commemorative emblematic*, featuring the Liberty Bell, a Minuteman, and the 1776 flag. Polyester. The perfect gift for your Patriot! Excellent condition. Asking just $8.

 

*8) Sailboat tie. *Daddy, do you own a yacht? SIlk blend, excellent condition. Just $5!

 

*GROUP 12: HOLIDAY EMBLEMATICS!*

1) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

2) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Exquisite British Bespoke Tweed!*

*EXQUISITE BESPOKE AND QUINTESSENTIALLY BRITISH TWEED*

*Built by Mortimer-Leavy of Old Bond Street and Mayfair in 1972*










*EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
*NB: My apologies for the orientation of these pictures--photobucket is behaving weirdly!​*
This is absolutely exquisite!!! It's difficult to know where to begin describing this beauty, so I'll just start with the colourway, which is gorgeous, and utterly British! Cut from a beautiful brown herringbone, this exquisite jacket has subtle windowpaning, with the vertical stripes in perfect shades of burnt orange and mustard, and the horizontal stripes in berry red and slate grey. The colouring is absolutely fantastic--my pictures do the natural elegant countryside beauty of this jacket absolutely no justice at all.

  ​
The tweed itself is beautiful and stout; I suspect that this is one of the better, heavier tweeds from Holland & Sherry, but I have no confirming evidence for this. It's exactly the heft that you would need in a jacket like this--sturdy, but without the slightly uncouth nature that the heavier Harris tweeds would have--this is most certainly several cuts above that cloth. Think of a more refined Keeper's Tweed, but without the cotton content and in a far, far more beautiful patterning and colourway that Keepers never achieves.

​
Naturally, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, which is offset from the main pocket for depth as well as style. All of the exterior pockets have lapped and reinforced top seams, and all are slanted, with elegantly curved flaps, rather than the more usual rectangles.

​
The attention to detail continues even under the flaps, with the pocket openings elegantly curved; if you've never had curved pockets before, you won't realize how much this assists in getting things in and out of them--that extra 1/8" dept in the middle makes a world of difference and eliminates the "catching' on the interior pocket lip that you are probably so used to you don't notice.










​
The collar roll is beautiful, curling just at the point it should at the top third button; the lapels are beautifully cut and styled; Mortimer and Leavy was not a house to succumb to 1970s fads about collars, nor were its clients. The undercollar lining is, like much of the jacket, handsewn, and ensured that this collar has kept its shape faithfully for the last four decades.

 ​
Naturally, the pattern matching on the shoulders and the symmetry of the back have been handled with care and attention.

​
This jacket is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It features single button cuffs and a single vent. 
It was made by Mortimer-Leavy, of Old Bond Street, London--right in the heart of Mayfair, next to Belgravia (which is largely residential) THE most upper-class haven in the city.... and according to my Godmother's husband (formerly an officer of the Household Cavalry, now retired) the place where "real chaps got things made"... including jackets like this. (His verdict on M-L was "Good. Solid." which is as close to flamboyant praise as he gets!) Note the old-fashioned telephone number featuring the name of the Exchange ("Mayfair", of course), to be spoken in the clipped tones of Battle of Britain fighter pilots and City-based aristocrats! This jacket was made in 1972.... which was a shock, as I expected it to be only a few years old, judging by the classic style and excellent condition.

​
Naturally, it is fully lined.


 ​
Does it have flaws? There is some very, very minor start of fraying of the lining under the arms and at the top of the lining in the collar. That's it. And if you can't see this, it's because it really is tiny, and just starting. These are easy, easy fixes, and could wait a while without concern--even a decent dry-cleaner tailor could fix these. But that's it. Otherwise, this jacket is in absolutely SUPERB condition--my wife was shocked when she heard it was over 40 years old! No museum piece, this is to be worn and enjoyed and looked after, and it's good for the next 40 years.

Oh, yes--this is also a very desirable size!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Waist: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4") (Easily lengthened--no surgeon's cuffs)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/2​
*Asking just $75, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, in the CONUS. Lower offers are very welcome! International inquiries are also welcome, with Priority Tracked Shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!​*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Newport - 10.5 D - Black - Uppers and soles in really good shape. 
 
*Asking $65 shipped priority USPS in CONUS*

Brooks Brothers 17 x 34 OCBD's

Blue/pink are must-iron, red check is non-iron. All in fantastic condition and clean.
*Looking to sell these as a lot for $60 shipped priority USPS in CONUS.*

Robert Talbott silk neckties

Christmas ties are 3.25" wide. Repp is 3 3/8" wide.
*Asking $18 a piece or $45 for the lot.*


----------



## Steve Smith

Steve Smith said:


> Nice Southwick suit^^^^^.
> 
> *AAAC SPECIAL*
> 
> *New with tags Brooks Brothers Blue Supima Button Down Popover.* $32 shipped to US.
> 
> Medium Slim measures 15.5-34, P2P 21 1/8
> 
> Large Slim measures 16.5-35, P2P 23.25.


All Sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pants! Ben Silver Reds, J. Press, Bill's Khakis, Brooks Brothers, more!*

*I have some wonderful tradly trousers to pass on today!

1 - 3 are from andcounting, 4 - 5 are from efdll, 6 - 13 are from TDIGuy, and the rest are a mixture from myself and 32rollandrock!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*All waist measurements are taken flat across the waist.

All trousers are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*_​
*All trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!​*








1) Ben Silver Reds. Tagged 36R. Waist: 18 3/4, Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. *Claimed!*

  

2) Brooks Brothers "346" linen trousers. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 1/4, Inseam 29 1/4 (+1 1/4). Asking $25.

 

3) Tailor Khakis. Waist 21; Inseam 29 (+1). Asking $20.

 

4) Bill's Khakis Cords. BEAUTIFUL burnt orange! Tagged 40; M2. Waist 20 1/2; Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/4 cuff. Asking $30.

  

5) LL Bean cords. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $20.

 

6) Brooks Brothers British tan khakis. Beautiful! Tagged 34/30. Waist 16 3/4, Inseam 29 1/4 (+1). Asking $28

 

7) Brooks Brothers BEAUTIFUL dress trousers. Charcoal grey, with a lovely miniature nailhead effect. Waist 17 1/8; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Claimed!

  

8) Brooks Brothers Country Club light-colored khakis. Tagged 35/32. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $22.

 

9) Brooks Brothers Country Club khakis. These are a lovely, rich khaki--my pictures don't do them justice. There is a very small mark on one thigh, otherwise excellent. Tagged 35/34, but see measurements: Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 3/8 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. Claimed!

  

10) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $22.

 

11) J. Press khakis. Tagged 35R. Waist 17 3/4; inseam 28 3/4 (+1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $27.

  

12) Bill Khakis. M2. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/4; inseam 31 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Claimed!

  

13) Bill Khakis. M2. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/4; inseam 31 (+1), with 1 1/4 cuff. Claimed!

  

14) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $22, or offer.

 

15) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $24, or offer.

   

16) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $20.

 

17) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $16

 

*18) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $18, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*19) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*20) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $15

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*21) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*22) J. Crew seersucker pants.* Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*23) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries being very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed*

This is Harris tweed as it should be! Seriously robust, slightly hairy, and utterly rugged in a classic houndstooth pattern! The colourway is gorgeous--a wonderful medley of rich chestnut, light blue, and darn earth brown. The cut is utterly English--slant pockets, slightly darted (necessary in a tweed like this), with a three button front, single button cuff, and twin vents. The buttons are a lovely rich chestnut brown, leather, and in excellent condition. This jacket is fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in England.

Asking just $40, or offer!

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*3) RECENT JAB Harris Tweed in oatmeal.
*
Solid Harris tweed jackets in lighter colors are rather rare, and so this is quite a find! A recent offering by JAB this jacket is fully lined, single vented, and features lapped seams along the back and sleeves. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $28.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 3/4










  

*4) CLASSIC basketweave Harris tweed*

This is a lovely, clasic tweed! Cut from a tweed with lovely earth tones of slate grey and brown, this is single vented, half-lined, and half-canvassed. It also has leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It's in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   

*5) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










   

*6) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn Harris Tweed!*

This is simply a stunning jacket! Cut from a lovely barleycorn Harris tweed with vertical striping of light blue and brown, this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was made in the USA, and features the classic metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single center vent. In excellent condition, this is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31










  

*7) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










    

*8) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*9) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*

Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










  

*10) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

A trad. classic! This is a brown herringbone Harris Tweed, cut as a 3/2 sack. It's by JAB--but Old School JAB,when it rivaled Brooks' better offerings. It's half-lined, and features a single center vent, letaher-covered, metal-shanked buttons, and a lovely lapel roll. HOWEVER, it does has a flaw--a small but distinct hole on the left hand shoulder at the back, which, to be honest, is too large to go unnoticed and would cost a decent amount to reweave, owing to its size. But this would still be a terrific knock-around jacket for the weekend! As such, it's in wearable condition, and so

*just $14, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32










   

*11) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $18 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*12) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*13) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*SUIT*

*14) Brooks Brothers Makers "Brooksease" Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*MORE JACKETS!*

*15) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*16) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*17) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Knitwear!*

*I have some BEAUTIFUL knitwear to pass on today--including Pringle, Burberry, MacAdam Fair Isle, and more!*










*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
2) GORGEOUS MacAdam Fair Isle sweater. This is beautfiul! Made in Scotland; excellent condition. Chest 24 3/4, sleeve 32, length 26. Asking $22, or offer.

  

5) Land's End cableknit vest. Size 42-44; chest 23 3/4, length 26. Merino wool. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Asking $14, or offer.

 

6) LL Bean. Cableknit crew neck. Excellent condition! XL-Reg. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 25 3/4. Asking $16

 

11) J. Crew turtleneck. Dark grey; cotton and lambswool. A lovely thick sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25. Asking $14

 

12) Brooks Brothers Golf cableknit; cotton. Made in Australia--just like Skippy! Excellent condition! Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2, length 26 1/4. Asking $16

 

14) North Coast navy cable shawl collar sweater. Heavy and warm; all cotton. Made for the UK store Marks and Spencers. Imported. Excellent condition, and very cool! Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking $18

  

16) Neiman Marcus merino wool. demi-turtle neck. This has a pindot hole in front, hence just $5 (shipping costs), or FREE with another item from my other listings! Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35, length 25 3/4.

 

*20) FOR HER! Or for a small chap. Land's End Made in Scotland eye sweater. *Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2, length 22 1/2. Asking just $12

 

*21) PGA Tour cardigan. Made in Italy. *VERY SOFT merino wool. Lovely! Asking just $15, or offer. Chest 21 1/2, length 25.

 

*23) Dean's of Scotland shetland sweater.* Hand-frame knitted. The shetland equivalent of the BB fun shirt? Size 40; chest: 20, Sleeve: 33 1/2, Length: 26. Excellent condition except for a small snag on one sleeve, hence just $10.


----------



## wacolo

$115 CONUS Shipped

Barbour Bedale c36/91cm Pretty much as clean as they come. No holes or stains. All of the zippers and snaps work as they should. It still has the throat latch also. It is a small, but a generous one, so if you are on the slim side of medium it might work for you. Here are the measurements, all taken buttoned and laying flat.

Chest 21
Length BOC 29.5


----------



## CMDC

Dark green miniherringbone 3/2 tweed sack from a joint called the Cricket Shop
Natural shoulers; hook vent
Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 26

$45 conus



















Two pair of Orvis chinos. Both in like new condition
Both 42 waist; 32 inseam
Both flat front / no cuff

Blue w/ wood ducks and yellow

$32 conus each




























Two Polo Ralph Lauren terrycloth polos in like new condition
Both Size L
Yellow and White

$22 conus each



















LLBean short sleeve button down tartan sport shirt
Size S
$20 conus


----------



## Pentheos

Great deal on that Barbour! Now find one in 48"...or don't...I have four already...


----------



## 32rollandrock

I was going to say the same thing. It won't last long.



Pentheos said:


> Great deal on that Barbour! Now find one in 48"...or don't...I have four already...


----------



## TweedyDon

The Mortimer-Leavy tweed is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## TDI GUY

*BB#1 repp tie*

As classic as it comes. BB#1 repp tie. Red, gold, navy (may look different in photos but that's the result simply of poor photography).. 3.5" wide and no issues. $12 shipped first class CONUS. Add a couple bucks if you'd prefer priority.

Here is the item in BB website (though note the tie I'm selling is 3.5" not 3.25"):
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB#1-Repp-Tie/A230________BURG__________,default,pd.html

I'm having trouble with photobucket this morning so will try to post pics later.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP on the best O.C.B.D. around:*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/photolhp.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Pink Oxford Cloth Button Down
Tagged size 16-34
This shirt is in excellent condition and is from the golden age of the Brooks O.C.B.D. - The collar is completely unlined and rolls absolutely beautifully as shown in the photo, also there are only 6 buttons down the front placket.

Brooks Brothers hasn't made them like this in many many years, the only way to currently source a comparable shirt is through Mercer and Sons for more than $100!

* NOW: Asking $30 shipped CONUS or Best Offer*


----------



## TDI GUY

Tie is now SOLD.



TDI GUY said:


> As classic as it comes. BB#1 repp tie. Red, gold, navy (may look different in photos but that's the result simply of poor photography).. 3.5" wide and no issues. $12 shipped first class CONUS. Add a couple bucks if you'd prefer priority.
> 
> Here is the item in BB website (though note the tie I'm selling is 3.5" not 3.25"):
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB%231-Repp-Tie/A230________BURG__________,default,pd.html
> 
> I'm having trouble with photobucket this morning so will try to post pics later.


----------



## Congresspark

A couple of nice items that just aren't getting much use.

Rancourt Pennies, purchased from Brooks Brothers, camp sole, 13D. $165 shipped in continental US. Worn less that twenty times, minimal wear on sole.

CLAIMED

Ralph Lauren cord sport coat, 44R (true to size), olive. Not trad; two button darted. Worn less than five times. $35 shipped in continental US.

IMG_0553_zps6c4b6053.jpg

Happy to send further pics on request. Paypal personal.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The two Talbott Christmas ties in post #20616 are claimed, thanks.


----------



## M. Charles

3/18: Price now $25/each shipped CONUS or 5 for $95 shipped in CONUS

View attachment 7220


Lot of 8 Summer Ivy/Trad Shorts 34/35 - Bills Khakis/Cape Madras/Brooks Brothers-- $195 shipped in CONUS

1. Blue/yellow Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
2. Blue oxford cloth brooks brothers (35)
3. Red/Green/Blue Cape Madras (34)
4. Red/Blue barberpole seersucker Brooks Brothers (34)
5. Pastels Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
6. Brooks Brothers Patchwork Madras Medium hues (35)
7. Brooks Brothers medium tan linen (34)
8. Brooks Brothers light cream linen (34)

All shorts have been freshly laundred but are wrinkled due to storage


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New with tags Brooks Brothers Patch Madras Cotton Tie. Subdued colors make this a 3 season tie. Retail $79.50. Made in USA. Width 2 5/8, Length 58. $33.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Carrot and Gibbs Bow Tie*

Carrot and Gibbs pink and green butterfly motif bow tie. $12 shipped first class conus.


----------



## AncientMadder

^ PM sent on the bow on behalf of 32rollandrock, who's having difficulties signing in at the moment.


----------



## Hitch

Bump to $18.00.



Hitch said:


> Brooks Bros gingham excellent condition $23.00, shipped. Tagged 16 1/2 X 35.
> 
> View attachment 7260
> View attachment 7261


----------



## TDI GUY

Sold!



TDI GUY said:


> Carrot and Gibbs pink and green butterfly motif bow tie. $12 shipped first class conus.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops: Offers welcome*

*Allen Edmonds Newport - 10.5 D*
Black - Uppers and soles in really good shape. 
 
*Asking $62 shipped priority USPS in CONUS*

* Brooks Brothers 17 x 34 OCBD's*

Blue/pink are must-iron, red check is non-iron. Traditional fit. All in fantastic condition and clean.
*Looking to sell these as a lot for $56 shipped priority USPS in CONUS.*

* Robert Talbott silk neckties*

Christmas ties are claimed. Repp is available and measures 3 3/8" wide.
*Asking $16.50 for the remaining repp tie.*
*

**Brooks Brothers Cor**duroys*
38x30 - flat front, uncuffed, no issues.*
*
*Asking $26.50 or offer
*


----------



## blacksby

SOLD thanks, and sorry for the other "sold" post.
Forgot all about this in the closet..! Let's say $15 !! This jacket is awesome for spring.


blacksby said:


> Oxxford Suit Jacket $25 shipped/pp'd/CONUS
> 
> A beauty that's just too big for me, so I'm setting it free(but not free)..
> A very light beige, nearly grey in some lighting, 3/2, Super 100's.
> Only issue is that the left shoulder has been padded, very slightly. This is likely an easy change at the tailors and it looks like it was done very professionally.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest P2P : 22"
> Shoulders : 19"
> Sleeves : 26"
> BOC : 32"
> Waist : 21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a link to more pics : https://s1336.beta.photobucket.com/user/blacksby/story/42139


----------



## Jovan

AncientMadder said:


> ^ PM sent on the bow on behalf of 32rollandrock, who's having difficulties signing in at the moment.


Please don't make "PM sent" posts, it's in bad taste.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Jovan said:


> Please don't make "PM sent" posts, it's in bad taste.


As one who is usually a stickler on this, I would, humbly, thank AncientMadder for his help here. I saw the tie at work and could not--still cannot--log on to claim it while at the office. I reached out via TOF and within a minute or two, AM had gotten a message to TDI Guy that I wanted the tie. What's cool about this is, there's a community that helps out in time of need (not that I really needed another bow tie, but still) and a network of folks with whom a handshake, via cyberspace or not, is good enough. The deal has been consummated and I have yet another package to hide from the missus before she checks the mailbox.

Part of the fault may be mine, given that I, quite literally, screamed out "BOW TIE EMERGENCY!!!!" on my plea made on TOF. So blame me, not AM, who is a stand-up guy who refused my offer of a Ben Silver for his assistance.

As for computer issues, please, any who might be inclined, do not advise me to do this or do that to fix it. The computer I use at the office is rickety enough--I dare not monkey with anything, given that it is now just marginally operational, but operational nonetheless. On the plus, maybe, side, Mrs. 32 has gotten us smartphones, and that may or may not improve my life.

Thanks again, AM.


----------



## BiffBiffster

Jovan said:


> Please don't make "PM sent" posts, it's in bad taste.


And it's in poor taste to publicly call someone out on something this minor. You should have sent a PM if you felt you had to chide someone.


----------



## Jovan

BiffBiffster: The reason we don't want those sort of posts is because they often dissuade others from putting in a "bid" to the seller as it were, whether intentional or not. But as he explained this was a special circumstance, so I retract my comment.


----------



## BiffBiffster

Jovan said:


> BiffBiffster: The reason we don't want those sort of posts is because they often dissuade others from putting in a "bid" to the seller as it were, whether intentional or not. But as he explained this was a special circumstance, so I retract my comment.


That's a much different reason then the "bad taste" that you originally threw about.


----------



## Reptilicus

B.B. 100% Supima Cotton Sweater-no obnixous chest logo. Tagged Medium $25 shipped.
P2P 21.5"
Arm 33.5"
Length 25.5"
New, never worn except to try for fit.


----------



## bigwordprof

anybody got 3/2 sportcoats in a 48L-50L? Also looking for 42W Bills khakis. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

32rollandrock said:


> As one who is usually a stickler on this...


Does that mean that we will be saved from further lectures from you on the subject? At least two come to mind in the past year.


----------



## rsgordon

please stop


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Everything listed below is $20 Shipped (USPS Priority). I have been trying for days to setup a decent Photo Booth to take some good pictures. I am still having trouble getting accurate color representation. Descriptions are a little vague, please ask any/all questions, I'm more than happy to answer. Hopefully there are some deals in the bunch.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sweater
> Navy/Light Yellow
> Pima Cotton
> XL
> P2P - Approx 22.5"
> Sleeve - 37"
> Length is 29" (Back, Top to Bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> Zep Pro LSU Tigers Belt (THIS IS $10 SHIPPED)
> Size 36
> Made in USA
> Purple Ribbon on Tan Cotton
> Im not sure that it is real leather? There is some scuffs/scratch's on the leather and the holes are stretched. It does not lay straight, it has a dip in the middle of the belt from wear
> 
> 
> LL Bean British Khaki's
> Double L Classic Fit
> Marked 32
> Measures 16.5 x 26.75
> 
> 
> LL Bean Cords
> Double L Classic Fit
> Marked 32
> Measures 15.75 x 28.25
> Look Dark Brown, but has a merlot hue. Very nice color
> 
> 
> Corbin Pants
> Greenish Brown
> 17 x 31.75
> 1.25" Cuffs
> 
> 
> Polo Pants
> Olive Green
> Tagged 34
> 17 x 31.25
> Made in Italy
> Heavy Soft Material
> 2 Stains on the upper back, at very top near belt loops.
> 
> 
> Woolrich Pants
> Green (They look grey in pics)
> 19.5 x 27.75 (+2)
> 
> 
> Blue Clemson University Shirt
> Marked 16.5 x 35
> 15.75-16.25 Neck
> 34.75 Sleeve
> Clemson Paw on Left Cuff
> 24" P2P
> 
> 
> Orivs Shirt
> Tagged XL
> 25.5 P2P
> 36.5 Sleeve
> 17.25-17.75 Neck
> 
> 
> Burberry Shirt
> Soft Cotton
> Tagged Small
> 21 P2P
> 31 Sleeve
> 14.5-15 Neck


Everything is still for sale.


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Southwick Houndstooth Jacket
> 
> 3/2
> Single Vent
> Darted
> Material is kinda soft to the touch.
> 
> No tagged size, here are the measurements:
> P2P - 22.25"
> Wasit - 21"
> Shoulders - 18.75"
> Boc - 32.5"
> Sleeves - 26"
> Lapel - 4" at widest Point
> 
> $50 Shipped USPS Priority


Offers????


----------



## 32rollandrock

DoghouseReilly said:


> Does that mean that we will be saved from further lectures from you on the subject? At least two come to mind in the past year.


PM sent.


----------



## ATL

errant post


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> 3/18: Price now $25/each shipped CONUS or 5 for $95 shipped in CONUS
> 
> View attachment 7220
> 
> 
> Lot of 8 Summer Ivy/Trad Shorts 34/35 - Bills Khakis/Cape Madras/Brooks Brothers-- $195 shipped in CONUS
> 
> 1. Blue/yellow Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
> 2. Blue oxford cloth brooks brothers (35)
> 3. Red/Green/Blue Cape Madras (34)
> 4. Red/Blue barberpole seersucker Brooks Brothers (34)
> 5. Pastels Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
> 6. Brooks Brothers Patchwork Madras Medium hues (35)
> 7. Brooks Brothers medium tan linen (34)
> 8. Brooks Brothers light cream linen (34)
> 
> All shorts have been freshly laundred but are wrinkled due to storage


#2 and #6 sold pending payment. the 6 remaining pairs can be purchased for $115 shipped in CONUS


----------



## Orgetorix

DoghouseReilly said:


> Does that mean that we will be saved from further lectures from you on the subject? At least two come to mind in the past year.


That which is frequently forgotten must be the subject of frequent reminders.


----------



## jkidd41011

Update on the pants I posted....

The size 38 Brioni are claimed.

I need to get rid of these, so if you are interested in anything....shoot me an offer.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Dark green miniherringbone 3/2 tweed sack from a joint called the Cricket Shop
> Natural shoulers; hook vent
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> *$40 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pair of Orvis chinos. Both in like new condition
> Both 42 waist; 32 inseam
> Both flat front / no cuff
> 
> Blue w/ wood ducks and yellow
> 
> *$29 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Polo Ralph Lauren terrycloth polos in like new condition
> Both Size L
> Yellow and White
> 
> *$19 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean short sleeve button down tartan sport shirt
> Size S
> *$18 conus*


----------



## Trevor

Brooks Brothers Jacket

3/2 Roll
Tagged 42L
Single Vent
Shoulders 19.5"
P2P - 22.5"
Waist - 21.5"
Sleeves 25.75"
Length - 32.25"
Lapels - 3.5"

$22 Shipped via USPS Priority Flat Rate Box w/Tracking


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*

*Updates and price drops!
*


TweedyDon said:


> I have a lot of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today, for the closets of *andcounting*--with a lot more on their way!
> 
> As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> *
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) Recent Brooks Brothers Madras*
> 
> This is lovely! A wonderful, subdued madras jacket (while there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be a mid-weight madras cotton) in very versatile colourway, this is a standard two-button cut with a single center vent, subtle darting, and a full lining. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $42, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged 46R.
> *
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in brown with orange windowpane!
> *
> 
> This is a gorgeous jacket! From Brooks Brothers' old "346" line (the old, good line, not the modern version) this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful collar. The colourway is also lovely; a muted brown with discreet burnt orange windowpaning. This jacket is half-lined, is cut from lighter-weight wool, and features two button cuffs. It was Made in the USA. The collar could do with a re-press at the back, hence this is just in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence it's just
> 
> *$38, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 41, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Classic Navy "Brooksease" Blazer by Brooks Brothers.*
> 
> A classic that needs no introduction! This is a standard two-button front, darted model, with a single center vent, full lining, and half-canvassing. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $38, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) IVY Summer Classic! Wash and Wear 3/2 sack blazer by Brooks Brothers.*
> 
> Claimed!
> *
> 5) Lovely Corbin 3/2 sack slate-blue blazer!*
> 
> This might be an orphan, but given its colouring and cut it could easily be converted to a covetable Spring and Summer blazer, simply by switching the current buttons for a set in blonde horn--and I'd strongly advise doing this, as this is a lovely garment!
> 
> Made by Corbin, one of the great and most underrated American clothiers, this lovely jacket is a 3/2 sack, with a half-lining and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, Made in the USA (as far as i know, Corbin make nowhere else), and is in excellent condition. This is a steal at
> 
> *just $32, or offer!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) 40L Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Three Season jacket*
> 
> This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid in various shades of versatile brown, this lovely recent jacket is a more unusual three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, half-canvassed, and with a single centre vent, this is in excellent condition. Imported, as Brooks would say!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 5/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 32 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and price drops!*

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!
*


TweedyDon said:


> I have a lot of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets from *andcounting* to pass on today--with a lot more from myself on their way!
> 
> As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> *
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *7) Southwick SIlk, or SIlk/Linen, summer 3/2 sack jacket*
> 
> Claimed!
> 
> *8) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*
> 
> This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is
> 
> *just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 43L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Brooks Brothers classic navy blazer.*
> 
> Another one that needs no introduction! This is a three button front, single vent, fully lined blazer. It's cut from 100% worsted wool. It does have some fraying in the liner under one arm, and some minor shine under the front breast pocket from pressing, hence is in Very Good condition only.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Polo University Club navy blazer.*
> 
> Another jacket that needs no introduction! A classic two button front, single vent, half-canvass and fully lined. This needs to be pressed, but otherwise it's excellent, so it rates as being in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 /2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Brooks Brothers "346" grey blazer*
> 
> A standard grey jacket, with two button front and subtle darting. This is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $25.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged 42L*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*
> 
> This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.
> 
> *This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $55, or offer!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TDI GUY

*BB Regent fit soft jacket navy 41R*

Available in Sales Forum:









https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Fit-Wool-Cashmere-Soft-Jacket-Navy-Blazer-41R


----------



## conductor

Drops and consolidations:

1. Charleston Patch Madras Khakis tagged size 36 - Made in the USA of Imported 100% cotton Indian Madras. I bought these a while ago on here, but they're a little big for me so I never wore them. They're in perfect shape with the tag still on, beautifully made, pleated, and fully lined. Asking $40 now $35 shipped.

Waist 18.5"
Inseam 34" + 1 3/4"
Leg Opening at Hemline 9"
Rise 12 3/4"












2. BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 now $35 shipped.

Chest 21.5"
Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"
Length 29" (from bottom of collar)
Shoulders 18"












.....And some BUMPS

Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in black pebble grain. Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 now $40 shipped conus.













Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - . In like-new condition. Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus. DROP to $25_ now $20. _

Measurements 
Waist - 18.75"
Inseam - 33.5"
Rise - 12"
leg opening - 9"











Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a 38 or so? Please see measurements.

Asking $35 shipped conus

Pit to Pit 19 
Shoulder 17 3/4"
Sleeve 24" + 2"
Length 30"











Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a 42, but as usual, please see measurements. 

Asking $45 - drop to $40conus

Jacket

Pit to Pit - 22.5"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeves - 24" + 2'

Pants

Waist - 16 1/4"
Rise 12.5"
Inseam 32"











Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to Black Stewart, but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know.

Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined.

Waist 20"
Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"
Leg opening 9 7/8"
Rise 12.5"

$30 shipped conus. dropped to $25 - dropped to $20!











A few items tonight gents - 

First, you will need these if you plan on cutting down a tree in a snowstorm this winter. These are the thickest wool pants I have ever come across. Flat front with brace buttons, they show a few signs of light wear. However, these are heavy duty, and they're jut breaking in. I had a hard time getting good pics, but they are a deep green. The second pic shows you just how thick they are. No maker label, but they appear very similar to the hunting pants that LL Bean now offers for around $100. Just $35 - Now $30 shipped conus. Flat front, no cuff. 

Waist - 21"
Inseam - 31.5" + 2"
Overall length - 43"


















Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking $45 - now $35 for this one. Wool. USA made. 

Chest pit to pit 21"
Sleeve 23.5" + 2"
Shoulder 18.75"
Length BOC 32"










Close up of fabric:



Brooks Brothers made in Honk Kong from Irish Linen. Tagged XL. Button down collar.
Asking $15 shipped conus.











Land's end 100% cotton, USA made "Square Rigger" pants. Labeled a 38, but they seem to run a bit small. New condition, tag still on. BTW, the material on these is sort of a "dirty" canvas-jean type of thing. Real heavy duty, and not nearly as "dockers-ish" as the pics made them look. Asking $35 shipped conus. I can't believe these are still here - they are really cool in person. 
Measurements:
Inseam 29"
Outseam 41.5"
Waist 18 3/4"












Size 16/32 BB - button down in like-new condition.
$28 shipped conus - now $20


----------



## Tilton

conductor said:


> Drops and consolidations:
> 
> 1. Charleston Patch Madras Khakis tagged size 36 - Made in the USA of Imported 100% cotton Indian Madras. I bought these a while ago on here, but they're a little big for me so I never wore them. They're in perfect shape with the tag still on, beautifully made, pleated, and fully lined. Asking $40 now $35 shipped.
> 
> Waist 18.5"
> Inseam 34" + 1 3/4"
> Leg Opening at Hemline 9"
> Rise 12 3/4"


I own these exact same pants - probably my favorite pair of GTH pants in the closet. +1


----------



## leisureclass

*ANOTHER* *DROP on the best O.C.B.D. around:*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/photolhp.jpg/

Brooks Brothers Pink Oxford Cloth Button Down
Tagged size 16-34
This shirt is in excellent condition and is from the golden age of the Brooks O.C.B.D. - The collar is completely unlined and rolls absolutely beautifully as shown in the photo, also there are only 6 buttons down the front placket.

Brooks Brothers hasn't made them like this in many many years, the only way to currently source a comparable shirt is through Mercer and Sons for more than $100!

* NOW: Asking $28 shipped CONUS or Best Offer*


----------



## DavidW

*Five Trad J Press Ties
*These are all my ties purchased at the Cambridge store and worn by me. But I've decided they are just too long for my very short frame, and I'm retiring them (they are 3.5" wide x 58-59" long). They are all very wearable, but some are getting a little worn at the knot area. I would still wear them if they weren't too long, but if you're very fussy you might want to pass. On the other hand if you're very trad but short of cash, these will do the job for a while longer. Hence, only $28 for all five, shipped CONUS.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Polo unconstructed corduroy sport coat 42r*

Polo unconstructed corduroy sport coat. Fabric is a brownish green. 3/2 darted (though cut is sack-like) with patch pocket on chest. Fully lined. Reminds of the J.Keydge slack jackets that Press has been selling. Nice light weight. Purchased new by me and unaltered. Some light wear spots around buttons but nothing significant. Tagged 42r and seems ti fit accordingly. please see measurements.

Chest 22
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 24.5
Length 30

Priced to sell at $50 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Black Grenadine*

Purchased new. Wore once or twice but not much since then. Could be an extremely versatile tie for the right person. Beautifully constructed. $38.00 shipped first class conus.


















Here's the link;


----------



## Yuca

leisureclass said:


> *ANOTHER* *DROP on the best O.C.B.D. around:*
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/photolhp.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Pink Oxford Cloth Button Down
> Tagged size 16-34
> This shirt is in excellent condition and is from the golden age of the Brooks O.C.B.D. - The collar is completely unlined and rolls absolutely beautifully as shown in the photo, also there are only 6 buttons down the front placket.
> 
> Brooks Brothers hasn't made them like this in many many years, the only way to currently source a comparable shirt is through Mercer and Sons for more than $100!
> 
> * NOW: Asking $28 shipped CONUS or Best Offer*


Shirt perfection (if only it were a 15-3).


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops...offers welcome.*

*Allen Edmonds Newport - 10.5 D*
Black - Uppers and soles in really good shape. 
 
*Asking $57 shipped priority USPS in CONUS*

* Brooks Brothers 17 x 34 OCBD's*

Blue/pink are must-iron, red check is non-iron. Traditional fit. All in fantastic condition and clean.
*Looking to sell these as a lot for $52 shipped priority USPS in CONUS.*

* Robert Talbott silk neckties*

Christmas ties are claimed. Repp is available and measures 3 3/8" wide.
*Asking $15 for the remaining repp tie.*
*

**Brooks Brothers Cor**duroys*
38x30 - flat front, uncuffed, no issues.*
*
*Asking $25*


----------



## leisureclass

Yuca said:


> Shirt perfection (if only it were a 15-3).


If that shirt were a 15/3 I would wear it* every day *


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> *Five Trad J Press Ties
> *These are all my ties purchased at the Cambridge store and worn by me. But I've decided they are just too long for my very short frame, and I'm retiring them (they are 3.5" wide x 58-59" long). They are all very wearable, but some are getting a little worn at the knot area. I would still wear them if they weren't too long, but if you're very fussy you might want to pass. On the other hand if you're very trad but short of cash, these will do the job for a while longer. Hence, only $28 for all five, shipped CONUS. *Sold*


----------



## jkidd41011

Vintage Florsheim Imperial 5 Nail V-Cleat Pebblegrain Longwings in size a 9.5D. These appear to have been worn once or twice. The uppers are a excellent condition and the insides look like new.....these don't come around in this size in this condition very often.

Asking $125.00 Shipped CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Oh, my. Those shoes are stunning.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! 40L Langrock Raincoat--owned by OWNER OF THE PHILLIES!*

CLAIMED!

I have full provenance on this coat, which were formerly the property of a former owner on the Philadelphia Phillies--Alexander Buck, a man known in the profession and around Princeton for being exceptionally well-dressed! So, if you're a Phillies fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a piece of Philly memorabilia.... and if you're a trad. or Ivy fan, this represents a rare opportunity to acquire a clothing grail!

Langrock was THE Ivy clothiers of Princeton, overshadowing even Hilton and The English Shop. It's now gone, and its suits, jackets, ties, and coats are becoming scarcer each year.

This coat is a classic single-breasted raincoat. There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be gabardine. It has lapped seams throughout, and a singe hook vent. All of its original buttons are intact, and it is fully lined.

This was formerly the property of Alexander Buck, and he wore it often--so you might well see it in replays or pictures of old Phillies games! It even still has his nametag in the collar! 

The good news is that this is a Langrock, owned by Buck, and a trad. classic. The not so good news is taht owing to his extensive wear of it this coat is only in Acceptable condition. It has damage to the lining, as shown, although this would be an easy fix. It also have fraying at the cuffs and teh hem, which could be repaired with the addition of leather strips--again, an easy fix. And it is generally rumpled, and could use a dry clean. There are, though, no stains or odours, and with a little TLC this would be a wonderful, useable coat!

*Owing to its condition, asking just $25, or offer, to allow for restoration costs!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: Raglan, so measured like a shirt: c. 38 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeve.
Length: 46


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Golden Bear leather jacket, Made in San Francisco and cut like a Barbour Border/Half-Norfolk! Size M.*

This is wonderful! Cut from wonderfully soft yet durable mocha brown leather, this gorgeous jacket has the appearance of a Barbour Border at the front, with two lower bellows pockets and two slash handwarmer pockets. The flaps of the pockets are lined in complementary leather of teh same color as the collar. This jacket also features a bi-swing back and a half belt, similar to a half-Norfolk. The cuffs are fastened with buttons and are adjustable. The jacket is fully lined with a thinsulate tartan lining for warmth. The right-hand pocket flap has a mini-pocket built in--I assume for your iPod! This jacket really is packed with lovely details!

This was made in San Franciso, USA! Apart from a minor nick to the surface of the collar, and a small dark brown scuff near the hem on the back, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

A wonderfully luxurious jacket made by one of the most reputable US leather companies, this is a steal at just *$45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!*

*Tagged a M, this measures*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 32 1/4


----------



## CMDC

As a heads up, I will be posting, either tonight or tomorrow, an amazing Cordings tweed field coat. These don't come along too often--this is the first Cordings item I've ever found and its stunning. If you're in the 46 range, I promise you'll be tempted.


----------



## Trevor

*1. BB Shirt *

Made in USA
100% Cotton
Goldish/White Stripe

Marked 16-33 
It has shrunk a little, collar is about 15.75
P2P - 24" (about the same as regular fit)
Length from under the collar is 30"

Only flaw i can see is a mark on the inside of the collar (can be seen in 2nd pic).

$18 Shipped USPS Priority w/Tracking

 

*2. Corbin Jacket *

This is an Orphan, but thats how i found it. Pants were no where to be found.
Dark Blueish Grey with Stripe
3/2 Roll
Single Vent

P2P - 21
Waist - 19.5"
Lapel - 3.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Length - 30"
Shoulders - 18"

Hate to sell this, but its just too small in the shoulders... Fits me perfect otherwise. I had it dry cleaned this december.

$24 Shipped USPS Priority w/Tracking

      

*3. Leather Man Belt
*
Tan Cotton web with Dark Blue Fish Ribbon
Size 34 
Flat Tab 
1-1/4
Solid Brass Buckle

Nice Condition, Leather has a few small scuffs

$20 Shipped USPS First Class w/Tracking


----------



## adoucett

*Allen Edmond's Stratton 10.5

*

Overall nice condition, not much wear except for a small scuff on the top of the left shoe (pictured above). The soles however are in great shape and the rest of the shoe is flawless.

*SOLD!
*


----------



## jkidd41011

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Oh, my. Those shoes are stunning.


Thanks 32RR...these are iPhone pictures too. I paid quite more than usual because they were my size and the condition. I tried them on and I just didn't quite like the style with a suit. I'm more of a wingtip/captoe guy.

If anyone has anything comparable for trade...shoot me a message.


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS on Spring and Summer Jackets from andcounting!*

I have a lot of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today--with a lot more on their way!

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Recent Brooks Brothers Madras*

This is lovely! A wonderful, subdued madras jacket (while there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be a mid-weight madras cotton) in very versatile colourway, this is a standard two-button cut with a single center vent, subtle darting, and a full lining. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46R.
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 3/4










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in brown with orange windowpane!*

This is a gorgeous jacket! From Brooks Brothers' old "346" line (the old, good line, not the modern version) this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful collar. The colourway is also lovely; a muted brown with discreet burnt orange windowpaning. This jacket is half-lined, is cut from lighter-weight wool, and features two button cuffs. It was Made in the USA. The collar could do with a re-press at the back, hence this is just in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence it's just

*$32, or offer.

Tagged a 41, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










    

*3) Classic Navy "Brooksease" Blazer by Brooks Brothers.*

A classic that needs no introduction! This is a standard two-button front, darted model, with a single center vent, full lining, and half-canvassing. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










   

*6) 40L Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Three Season jacket*

This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid in various shades of versatile brown, this lovely recent jacket is a more unusual three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, half-canvassed, and with a single centre vent, this is in excellent condition. Imported, as Brooks would say! 

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4









    

*8) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $29, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*9) Brooks Brothers classic navy blazer.*

Another one that needs no introduction! This is a three button front, single vent, fully lined blazer. It's cut from 100% worsted wool. It does have some fraying in the liner under one arm, and some minor shine under the front breast pocket from pressing, hence is in Very Good condition only.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










    

*11) Brooks Brothers "346" grey blazer*

A standard grey jacket, with two button front and subtle darting. This is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $25.

Measurements:

Tagged 42L*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33










   

*
12) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $50, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4 
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## vwguy

It's March Madras!

All are XL, and no issues whatsover, I have way too many madras shirts so some of them need to go. 2 for $30, 3 for $40 shippped CONUS.

Lands' End #1
 

Lands' End #2
 

Lands' End #3
 

Lands' End #4
 

Polo #1 - this is more of a poplin material, but still a great Summertime pattern.
 

Brooks #1


----------



## M. Charles

*Harris Tweed Brown Basketweave 40-42R Overcoat*

https://postimg.org/image/hxw2lp9wz/https://postimg.org/image/v3bkrt3sj/https://postimg.org/image/l7ahs5y0j/https://postimg.org/image/724oqcoz7/

image hoster

Harris Tweed Brown Basketweave 40-42R Overcoat -- Sterling Woolens / Gleneagles UK. Missing top leather button. Tagged 42R but fits closer to 40R. Measurements: 33" sleeves; 42" length; 23" pit to pit. $85 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

https://postimage.org/https://postimage.org/

Brooks Brothers Medium Duffle Coat -- Fabric Made in Italy, extremely nice, soft, and heavy with wool lining. $185 shipped in CONUS

https://postimage.org/https://postimage.org/

Four Seasons of Glastonbury, England, Sheepskin Coat. I bought this in Glastonbury from a charity shoppe and the person who worked there (and had lived there all her life) said Four Seasons was one of the best makers. I'm no expert but it's a gorgeous coat. $145 shipped in CONUS. 26" sleeve; 34" length; 23.5" pit to pit.

NWT $625+ Southwick for Grady Ervin (Charleston, SC) 40R made in USA preppy/trad jacket. $165 shipped in CONUS

https://postimage.org/
https://postimg.org/image/a5qtu3seb/https://postimg.org/image/odgiir537/https://postimg.org/image/5mel8lair/https://postimg.org/image/j4lhkvmo3/

free photo upload


----------



## CMDC

Apologies for the big pictures. I really hate the new Photobucket.

I didn't realize that Norman Hilton offered sweaters. Turns out they did and they're quite nice...

Norman Hilton navy merino v-neck sweater
Made in England
Excellent condition--no pilling or stretching
Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 22
Sleeve: 34.5
Length: 28

$31 conus



















Brooks Brothers yellow must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16 x 34
Unlined collar

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd ls sport shirt
White w/blue and green striping
Size L

$22 conus


----------



## CMDC

*GRAIL ALERT*

Here is a truly stunning piece of British Countrywear. In all my time thrifting, this is the first Cordings item I've ever come across, and it's a beauty. This is, in fact, a Norfolk jacket. The belt is missing but other than that, it is in like new condition. Absolutely no flaws. I didn't even realize it was originally belted and to be honest I think it's much better without it. It is fully lined and single vented in the back. Button front pockets. Swelled lapel seams. Minimal padding in the shoulders. Lovely tweed of olives, browns, blues, and greens.

Perfect for ambling through the heather with your trusty pooch at your side. These don't come around too often and this will last a lifetime. God, I wish it were my size.

Tagged 46R
Made in England

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +2

$150 conus


----------



## conductor

CMDC said:


> Apologies for the big pictures. I really hate the new Photobucket.


I did as well, but now that I've got my settings adjusted, it is actually faster. When this is set up correctly, you should have both the "IMG code" (fullsize) and the "IMG thumb" (thumbnail) on each image as an option.

Try this:

Go to Photobucket

Click on "Library"

Hover over a pic - a small gear should appear in the top right corner - click "share" from the menu that appears.

A small window will open with the title "Share the photo"
Click "Links"
Click turn on "Easy Linking"

A new page will open. Make sure the boxes for "IMG code" and "IMG thumb" are selected.
Also select "turn on easy linking mode"

I have also selected "Automatically rotate images on upload" and "link back to albums."

Click "Save" at the bottom of the page.

Now when you go back to library you'll see both the full size and thumb links on each image. :cool2:


----------



## CMDC

^Awesome. Much obliged.


----------



## Ekphrastic

M. Charles said:


> https://postimage.org/https://postimage.org/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Medium Duffle Coat -- Fabric Made in Italy, extremely nice, soft, and heavy with wool lining. $185 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://postimage.org/https://postimage.org/
> 
> Four Seasons of Glastonbury, England, Sheepskin Coat. I bought this in Glastonbury from a charity shoppe and the person who worked there (and had lived there all her life) said Four Seasons was one of the best makers. I'm no expert but it's a gorgeous coat. $145 shipped in CONUS. 26" sleeve; 34" length; 23.5" pit to pit.
> 
> NWT $625+ Southwick for Grady Ervin (Charleston, SC) 40R made in USA preppy/trad jacket. $165 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimg.org/image/a5qtu3seb/https://postimg.org/image/odgiir537/https://postimg.org/image/5mel8lair/https://postimg.org/image/j4lhkvmo3/
> 
> free photo upload


Measurements, please?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Amazing stuff lately.


----------



## Dmontez

Adams Row 44long Blue Seersucker suit. 2 button notch lapel jacket. Trouser's are pleated, with plain cuff. (Don't know what I was thinking)
*Jacket: Trousers:*
P2P 23.5 Waist 20
BOC 32 Outseam 42
Shoulders 18.5 Inseam 30 
Sleeves 25.5 Rise 14
Cuff's 2" available to let out.















I will start with asking $50.00 Shipped


----------



## egerland

> *GRAIL ALERT*
> 
> Here is a truly stunning piece of British Countrywear. In all my time thrifting, this is the first Cordings item I've ever come across, and it's a beauty. This is, in fact, a Norfolk jacket. The belt is missing but other than that, it is in like new condition. Absolutely no flaws. I didn't even realize it was originally belted and to be honest I think it's much better without it. It is fully lined and single vented in the back. Button front pockets. Swelled lapel seams. Minimal padding in the shoulders. Lovely tweed of olives, browns, blues, and greens.
> 
> Perfect for ambling through the heather with your trusty pooch at your side. These don't come around too often and this will last a lifetime. God, I wish it were my size.


Beautiful!! I am low on cash at the moment, but I could probably spare a kidney if you need one!


----------



## blacksby

FS: Harry & Moore Tailored Sports Suede Coat $125 or make offer. Shipped and pp'd CONUS
I've had this beautiful coat for at least 10 years, and I've barely worn it. Just a bit too large for me-maybe I thought I was still growing,lol. I've searched the web all over for this brand and origin, and haven't had much luck but I can say it is very high quality with great craftsmanship.

It is super high quality suede in a deep chocolate brown. Fully lined with a really nice plaid cotton. Suede trim on interior pockets, nice buttons. No smell, holes, tears or issues. A phenomenal coat for the sporting life, or just looking good! It is substantial enough for winter but is at least a 2 season coat here in the NYC area.
Thanks, Tony
Measurements:
Shoulders 23
P2P 26
BOC 33 1/2
Sleeve 24
Waist 24 1/2
It is tagged 50(Europe I believe)
I'm about a 40 US, and I almost can pull off wearing it, but it's big on me.


----------



## TweedyDon

That Norfolk is gorgeous!!


----------



## leisureclass

My Pink Makers O.C.B.D. has found a home, but as always, there's more in my home that should be mailed to your home so watch here.


----------



## CMDC

Three new items tonight. All are in outstanding condition. No flaws at all on any.

First up, as tradly as it gets...

O'Connells pinstripe 3/2 sack suit in a slate blue (essentially a blue/grey)
Hook vent; pants are flat front, no cuff

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26 +1.5
Pants: 37 waist; 30.5 inseam +3 inches underneath

$85 conus




























Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer. You know the drill on these. Newer vintage. 2 patch pockets.
Tagged 43R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25 +2

$50 conus



















Brooks Brothers linen/wool/silk blend sportcoat in khaki mini-herringbone
Madison cut
Tagged 45L

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

$46 conus


----------



## M. Charles

Ekphrastic said:


> Measurements, please?


The Southwick for Grady Ervin jacket measurements are: Sleeve is 25", length 31" from collar bottom, pit to pit is 22"

I"ll post measurements for the Brooks coat tomorrow


----------



## TDI GUY

SOLD!



TDI GUY said:


> Purchased new. Wore once or twice but not much since then. Could be an extremely versatile tie for the right person. Beautifully constructed. $Sold shipped first class conus.
> 
> Here's the link;


----------



## TDI GUY

Drop....now $40 shipped conus.



TDI GUY said:


> Polo unconstructed corduroy sport coat. Fabric is a brownish green. 3/2 darted (though cut is sack-like) with patch pocket on chest. Fully lined. Reminds of the J.Keydge slack jackets that Press has been selling. Nice light weight. Purchased new by me and unaltered. Some light wear spots around buttons but nothing significant. Tagged 42r and seems ti fit accordingly. please see measurements.
> 
> Chest 22
> Shoulder 20
> Sleeve 24.5
> Length 30
> 
> Priced to sell at $40 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Congresspark

13 D Rancourt pennies, relisted. From Brooks. Camp sole, next to new. $160 shipped in continental US.


----------



## leisureclass

J Press Micro Gingham (of a recent vintage, but not the most current ) Excellent Condition - Like New

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/press2l.jpg/
Size 15.5/34
Made in the USA
Perfect for upcoming warm weather, wish it fit me so I could wear it with my khaki suit.

*SOLD*


----------



## M. Charles

https://postimage.org/

Madras Shorts price drop:

Now $22/each shipped in CONUS or the remaining 6 pairs for $95 shipped in CONUS (#2 and #6 are now sold)

PM for more photos

1. Blue/yellow Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
2. Blue oxford cloth brooks brothers (35)
3. Red/Green/Blue Cape Madras (34)
4. Red/Blue barberpole seersucker Brooks Brothers (34)
5. Pastels Bills Khakis (34.5 irregular)
6. Brooks Brothers Patchwork Madras Medium hues (35)
7. Brooks Brothers medium tan linen (34)
8. Brooks Brothers light cream linen (34)


----------



## TweedyDon

The Golden Bear leather jacket is now claimed--thank you!

More Spring/Summer jackets coming tomorrow--including a gorgeous Ede and Ravenscroft DB blazer (in 44L) with lots of handwork!


----------



## Jovan

M. Charles is a great seller, folks. I strongly encourage buying from him if you want to stock up on some tradly shorts. His measurements were accurate and the product was, surprisingly, in just about new condition.


----------



## vwguy

These are still available, let's get 'em sold!



vwguy said:


> It's March Madras!
> 
> All are XL, and no issues whatsover, I have way too many madras shirts so some of them need to go. 2 for $30, 3 for $40 shippped CONUS.
> 
> Lands' End #1
> 
> 
> Lands' End #2
> 
> 
> Lands' End #3
> 
> 
> Lands' End #4
> 
> 
> Polo #1 - this is more of a poplin material, but still a great Summertime pattern.
> 
> 
> Brooks #1


----------



## Titus_A

Jovan said:


> M. Charles is a great seller, folks. I strongly encourage buying from him if you want to stock up on some tradly shorts. His measurements were accurate and the product was, surprisingly, in just about new condition.


Yeah, if he were peddling some 33s, I'd pick up a couple.


----------



## ATL

If anyone wants to go ahead and buy this vintage Brooks Brothers sack sportcoat, I'll take a best offer.










Measures to a 42 R or L with slim shoulders. It's up on ebay, but I can add a BIN with free shipping if needed.

The link to that and other trad (and not trad) goodies is in my sig.


----------



## CMDC

Further drops...



CMDC said:


> Dark green miniherringbone 3/2 tweed sack from a joint called the Cricket Shop
> Natural shoulers; hook vent
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> *$37 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean short sleeve button down tartan sport shirt
> Size S
> *$16 conus*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Further drops...offers WELCOME*

*Allen Edmonds Newport - 10.5 D*
Black - Uppers and soles in really good shape. 
 
*Asking $52.50 shipped priority USPS in CONUS*

* Brooks Brothers 17 x 34 OCBD's*

Blue/pink are must-iron, red check is non-iron. Traditional fit. All in fantastic condition and clean.
*Looking to sell these as a lot for $49 shipped priority USPS in CONUS.* *Offers welcome for individual shirts*

* Robert Talbott silk neckties*

Christmas ties are claimed. Repp is available and measures 3 3/8" wide.
*Asking $14 for the remaining repp tie.*
*

**Brooks Brothers Cor**duroys*
38x30 - flat front, uncuffed, no issues.*
*
*Asking $23*


----------



## jwlester

Just in case anyone runs across anything....

I'm looking for a dinner suit in the 40/41 range (18.5" shoulders). I will also need some accessories. If you see anything, please let me know. Thanks.

Josh


----------



## jkidd41011

I've had a few inquiries...but no one had taken the plunge. So I'll drop the price a bit to see if I can entice someone....

Vintage Florsheim Imperial 5 Nail V-Cleat Pebblegrain Longwings in size a 9.5D. These appear to have been worn once or twice. The uppers are a excellent condition and the insides look like new.....these don't come around in this size in this condition very often.

Asking $125.00>>>105.00 Shipped CONUS


----------



## Jovan

jwlester said:


> Just in case anyone runs across anything....
> 
> I'm looking for a dinner suit in the 40/41 range (18.5" shoulders). I will also need some accessories. If you see anything, please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> Josh


What length of coat do you need? This is quite important.


----------



## mayostard

Is this trad? If not, let me know but anyway:

Barbour Gamefair, Green, 48.

Asking $90 shipped to anywhere in the US.

Measuring this is a bit difficult due to the construction (it doesn't have shoulder seams) but it's 26" pit to pit, 32" from BOC to bottom hem. If anyone wants more measurements I can get them. I was told this is a size 48 (and the chest measurement jibes with that) but it's not tagged.










this is an older model that takes a snap-in rather than zip-in liner. All snaps and zips are present and functioning. As you can see it's a longer jacket. If you wear a 44R or 46R then this will go well over a tweed sport coat. If you wear an L then I am going to guess the sleeves will be too short (they are too short for me, which is why I'm selling it).

it's got normal wear for a jacket of this age. There is a small pinhole on the back of the left sleeve and a few small worn-through spots on the back of the right sleeve. Both areas are pictured in the photos:


----------



## Yuca

jkidd41011 said:


> I've had a few inquiries...but no one had taken the plunge. So I'll drop the price a bit to see if I can entice someone.... Vintage Florsheim Imperial 5 Nail V-Cleat Pebblegrain Longwings in size a 9.5D. These appear to have been worn once or twice. The uppers are a excellent condition and the insides look like new.....these don't come around in this size in this condition very often. Asking $125.00>>>105.00 Shipped CONUS


An absolute bargain.


----------



## Steve Smith

^^Agreed. Those shoes define longwing IMO.


----------



## Esc8p

If those Florsheims were my size, I'd buy a second pair. I too have the same shoe, granted not in that pristine condition, and it easily is one of my favorites in my collection. Someone buy those beauties!


----------



## vwguy

Size 10D LL Bean Signature Ranger mocs w/ camp sole, discontinued so the value has probably double if not tripled  Hardly worn, great shape, $40 shipped CONUS.

    

Brian


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yuca said:


> An absolute bargain.


More like a steal.


----------



## datsunfan

*Tweed, Madras, Leather, and a pair of Royal Imperial Longwing projects*

*1) Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack tweed SC - Size 42R*. Made in USA. The color is taupe with green, blue, and yellow check. 1/4-lined body with fully-lined arms. Single-vent. Excellent condition with no apparent flaws. 
*Measurements: P2P- 22.5",Waist at middle button-21", Shoulder- 18", Sleeve-25"+1", Length(from BOC)-30".
Price: $35 OBO shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote. *


    

*2) Pendleton Wool Check Shirt Jacket -Size Medium*. Excellent condition. I replaced the bottom button, but it is slightly different than the others(the edges are not beveled on the replacement; both are 2 holes and the same diameter). I bought enough buttons to replace all the buttons and will include those with the shirt.
*Measurements: P2P- 23", Shoulder-19.5", Sleeve- 33", Length(from BOC)- 29".
Price: $25 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote. *




http://imgur.com/HesCcuP

 

*3) Hickey Freeman Collection for Bergdorf Goodman Wool/Cashmere Tweed SC- Size 48L.* Boardroom model with side vents. Fully canvassed. 92% wool/8% cashmere. Excellent condition with no apparent flaws.
*Measurements: P2P-25" , Waist at top button- 23.5", Shoulder- 21.5", Sleeve-26"+1", Length(fromBOC)-33".
Price: $35 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote. 
*


    

*4) Raewin for Varsity Shop Texas wool 3/2 sack tweed SC.* Single-vent. There is a small stain on the lapel that did not come out with dry-cleaning and the lining has been repaired.
*Measurements: P2P-22", Waist at middle button- 21" , Shoulder- 19", Sleeve- 26"+ 0.5", Length(from BOC)-31".
Price: $25 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote. *



     

*5) Recent Brooks Brothers Madras SC-Size 42.* Probably NWOT; the vent and pockets are still basted. MOP buttons. 100% cotton. Made in Thailand.

*Measurements: P2P- 22",Waist at top button- 20.5",Shoulder- 19",Sleeve-24.5", Length(from BOC)-30".
Price: $50 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote.*



     

*6) Jos A Banks Madras SC*- Size 42R.Made in India of 100% cotton. Two-button. Center vent. Fully lined. Excellent condition with no apparent flaws.
*Measurements: P2P- 23" ,Waist at top button- 21.5", Shoulder- 20", Sleeve- 23"+ 2", Length(from BOC)-31". 
Price: $40 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote. 
*


    

*7) Brooks Brothers Olive Check SC-Size 41L.* Two button with center vent. 100% wool. Made in USA. Excellent condition. The only flaw is a small hole on the inside of the lapel.
*Measurements: P2P- 21.5",Waist at top button- 20", Shoulder- 19", Sleeve- 25.5"+1.5", Length(from BOC)-33". 
Price: $30 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote. *



     

*8) Corbin blue, green, orange, and fuschia plaid SC*- Approximate size 42L. Two-button with center vent. Made in USA. The material is not labeled, but feels like either a linen, raw silk, or silk linen blend. Excellent condition with no apparent flaws.
*Measurements: P2P- 23",Waist at top button- 21", Shoulder- 19", Sleeve- 25"+2", Length(from BOC)-32". 
Price: $20 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote. *



    

*9) LL Bean Made in USA Flying Tiger Thinsulate Leather Jacket* - Size 42. Made in USA in 1993. Excellent condition. There is some wear to the back of the sleeves.
*Measurements: P2P-25", Shoulder-21.5", Sleeve-25", Length(from BOC)-27.5".
Price: $75 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote/options.*



      

*10) Schott 418-453-474-SM Leather Motorcycle Jacket- Size 42.* Slim fitting; would work best for a 38 or 40. The jacket is in like new condition. The leather is very stiff. The 418-453-474-SM was made in the 1980's by Schott using a lower grade leather than the Perfecto. See this link for more information. 3 front zippered pockets and 1 snap pocket. Epaulets with snaps.Leather belt with prong connector.
*Measurements: P2P- 22",Waist opening-20", Shoulder-19", Sleeve-26", Length(from BOC)-25".*
*Price: $80 shipped CONUS. International buyers please contact me for shipping quote/options. *



        

*11) Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings - Size 12B*. Good candidates for recrafting. The uppers are in good condition, but the insoles have no give. The only flaw to the upper is a small scuff on the left shoe. The outsoles and heels need to be replaced. *Price $12 plus actual shipping.*


----------



## Blessings

GOOD GOD, that perfecto is supremely cool :cool2:


----------



## Himself

Steve Smith said:


> ^^Agreed. Those shoes define longwing IMO.


"Dad's shoes" that he wore daily to work in NYC in the 60s.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Wool Cashmere Donegal Style Sport Coat*

Available in Sales Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...al-Style-Sport-Coat-42R&p=1384807#post1384807


----------



## M. Charles

Jovan said:


> M. Charles is a great seller, folks. I strongly encourage buying from him if you want to stock up on some tradly shorts. His measurements were accurate and the product was, surprisingly, in just about new condition.


thanks for the feedback, jovan. i've got quite a bit more stuff to unload here in the next few days.


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$55--->$50 Southwick 3/2 Plaid Sack 42L Simple and classic. No material tag on this one but my guess is silk, or at least a majority of silk. The fabric is three season weight with a great, slubby texture. Single vent, good shoulders and fully lined. No stains or holes and the lining is in good shape. The coat is not sized so please note these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 32.75

$35--->$32 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$60--->$55 Norman Hilton Sportcoat A beautiful Coat that is in great shape. The coat has two buttons and is single vented. The button holes are hand sewn. The coat is fully canvassed. It is dated 1993 and is tagged as a 43L. The material is super soft. It would not surprise me if there were some cashmere blended in, but the material is not tagged. No holes or stains, and the lining is in fine shape. Please take note of these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Length BOC 32
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve 24 +2

$25--->$22 Made in USA LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt Medium. Not a whole lot to say about this one. It has been worn a bit but is in terrific shape. Dark Navy, 100% thick cotton, two pockets. No holes or stains.

Chest 24.5
Sleeve 34
Neck 16.25

$58--->$53--->$48--->$43 Hardwick Sportcoat Frank & Bill Model 44R Unstructured and french faced. The material is not tagged but I suspect it is silk and wool. The coat has patch pockets and side vents. Excellent Condition with no holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 26 +1

$65--->$60--->$55--->$50 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.75
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$65---$60 shipped CONUS Deansgate Tweed Suit 42 R or L - A fine piece from Deansgate. 2 buttons and a single vent. The pants are flat-front and have a plain bottom. The suit coat also has swelled edges and is half lined. The suit is clean all over save for a couple of small spots on the coat lining. They do not show through at all. Please take a look at the measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve 26 +2
Length BOC 32

Waist 36 +3.5
Inseam 32.5 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband 43


----------



## ATL

Anyone want a small project?

Hickey Freeman Customized 3-2 sack fully canvassed suit tagged 1965.

It won't take much to get this vintage beauty in tip-top shape. There aren't any moth holes, snags or any other significant damage -- all the buttons that are there, in fact, are pristine. You really just need to fast sew up a busted seam, find a new second button and send it off to the drycleaner.

EDIT: There's a repair at the base of the zipper that you would have to get fixed to make this a great suit.

I'll get better pics if there's interest.

Since it needs a bit of work, I'll take offers on it only.

p2p:21.5
sleeve: 24
shoulder: 18
length: 31

pant waist: 35
inseam: 30
cuff: 1.5

Repair at the base of the zipper:


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks and Polo Sport Coats*

Photos of the BB Fitzgerald donegal style sport coat have now been posted.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ld-Wool-Cashmere-Donegal-Style-Sport-Coat-42R

A Polo brown/cream herringbone tweed (3/2 roll, soft shoulders, etc.) has been posted there as well.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Cream-Herringbone-Tweed-3-2-42R-Polo-SW-Model

Thanks!


----------



## Jovan

... it's too bad I don't like the cut of the Fitzgerald trousers, as I do really like the cut of the jackets.


----------



## jwlester

Jovan said:


> What length of coat do you need? This is quite important.


40/41 Regular usually does it. Somewhere around 30.5" BOC. 33-35 trouser waist, though tailor can take care of that within reason.

Thanks.


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> ... it's too bad I don't like the cut of the Fitzgerald trousers, as I do really like the cut of the jackets.


BB's special order program will let you mix and match - you can order a Fitzgerald jacket with Madison pants, if you like.


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks Brothers lightweight O.C.B.D.
Essential shirt in excellent condition
Size 16-32
Collar Rolls very nicely

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/bb2xl.jpg/
* 
ASKING $29 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## Reldresal

Received the JPress gingham shirt, leisureclass. Very nice. Thanks.

TD, the nailhead pants are indeed great. As always, a pleasure.


----------



## patelsd

Pendleton Tweed jacket (size large) with quilted shoulder patch, excellent condition, there is a 2mm hole atop the right shoulder, barely noticeable, please see pictures. Thinsulate liner, no rips, tears, smells, etc. Please feel free to contact me for more information, pictures, etc. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

1. Pocket Square from Paul Winston from the original Chipp store. Olive green. Hand-rolled edge. Made in Portugual. $25. shipped in conus



2. Johnston of Elgin Red/Green Scarf Made in Scotland 100% Lambswool - $29 shipped in CONUS

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

3. Johnstons of Elgin Made in Scotland scarf light blue/brown/cream - $29 shipped in CONUS



4. Wood inlay of sailboat by Hudson River Inlay. Probably was in the Official Preppy Handbook. SOLD

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

online photo storage


----------



## Patrick06790

Just in time to pack up for next fall is this nice camelhair Brooks bros. sack jacket tagged 44R. No issues except incipient collar creep that will go away if addressed by a competent dry-cleaner.

Nice and soft and slouchy.

Specs:

Chest 23
Waist also 23, it really is a sack
left sleeve 23 1/4, right sleeve 23 (will work for someone with a 32 or 33 inch shirt sleeve)
length from top of collar 32.5, bottom of collar 31
shoulder 19

$45 shipped CONUS

https://postimg.org/image/4k0jytvqn/
https://postimg.org/image/f84axo5pr/https://postimg.org/image/98l57rab3/https://postimg.org/image/g0bkalzan/https://postimg.org/image/wpd06ivvz/


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Apologies for the big pictures. I really hate the new Photobucket.
> 
> I didn't realize that Norman Hilton offered sweaters. Turns out they did and they're quite nice...
> 
> Norman Hilton navy merino v-neck sweater
> Made in England
> Excellent condition--no pilling or stretching
> Tagged 44
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Sleeve: 34.5
> Length: 28
> 
> *$29 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd ls sport shirt
> White w/blue and green striping
> Size L
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Three new items tonight. All are in outstanding condition. No flaws at all on any.
> 
> First up, as tradly as it gets...
> 
> O'Connells pinstripe 3/2 sack suit in a slate blue (essentially a blue/grey)
> Hook vent; pants are flat front, no cuff
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> Pants: 37 waist; 30.5 inseam +3 inches underneath
> *
> $78 conus*


----------



## CMDC

A recent thrift find resulted in me having 7 navy blazers. I think I'm going to draw the line at a half dozen so this one is now redundant.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack worsted navy blazer
Tagged 39R
2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$40 conus

















[/URL][/IMG]

Brooks Brothers burgundy braces.
Like new condition

$20 conus


----------



## TheTVofP

A heads up for interested parties... Tomorrow I will be posting a lot of three BB striped surcingles all size 34 and two 3/2 grey Golden Fleece suits, one a 41R, the other a 42L. 

Should be up some time in the afternoon, as I need to measure and apply the photobucket tutorial.


----------



## conductor

BUMP - Make me some offers guys!



conductor said:


> Drops and consolidations:
> 
> 1. Charleston Patch Madras Khakis tagged size 36 - Made in the USA of Imported 100% cotton Indian Madras. I bought these a while ago on here, but they're a little big for me so I never wore them. They're in perfect shape with the tag still on, beautifully made, pleated, and fully lined. Asking $40 now $35 shipped.
> 
> Waist 18.5"
> Inseam 34" + 1 3/4"
> Leg Opening at Hemline 9"
> Rise 12 3/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 now $35 shipped.
> 
> Chest 21.5"
> Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"
> Length 29" (from bottom of collar)
> Shoulders 18"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....And some BUMPS
> 
> Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in black pebble grain. Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 now $40 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - . In like-new condition. Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus. DROP to $25_ now $20. _
> 
> Measurements
> Waist - 18.75"
> Inseam - 33.5"
> Rise - 12"
> leg opening - 9"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a 38 or so? Please see measurements.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped conus
> 
> Pit to Pit 19
> Shoulder 17 3/4"
> Sleeve 24" + 2"
> Length 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a 42, but as usual, please see measurements.
> 
> Asking $45 - drop to $40conus
> 
> Jacket
> 
> Pit to Pit - 22.5"
> Shoulders - 20"
> Length - 31.5"
> Sleeves - 24" + 2'
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist - 16 1/4"
> Rise 12.5"
> Inseam 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to Black Stewart, but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know.
> 
> Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined.
> 
> Waist 20"
> Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"
> Leg opening 9 7/8"
> Rise 12.5"
> 
> $30 shipped conus. dropped to $25 - dropped to $20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few items tonight gents -
> 
> First, you will need these if you plan on cutting down a tree in a snowstorm this winter. These are the thickest wool pants I have ever come across. Flat front with brace buttons, they show a few signs of light wear. However, these are heavy duty, and they're jut breaking in. I had a hard time getting good pics, but they are a deep green. The second pic shows you just how thick they are. No maker label, but they appear very similar to the hunting pants that LL Bean now offers for around $100. Just $35 - Now $30 shipped conus. Flat front, no cuff.
> 
> Waist - 21"
> Inseam - 31.5" + 2"
> Overall length - 43"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking $45 - now $35 for this one. Wool. USA made.
> 
> Chest pit to pit 21"
> Sleeve 23.5" + 2"
> Shoulder 18.75"
> Length BOC 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers made in Honk Kong from Irish Linen. Tagged XL. Button down collar.
> Asking $15 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land's end 100% cotton, USA made "Square Rigger" pants. Labeled a 38, but they seem to run a bit small. New condition, tag still on. BTW, the material on these is sort of a "dirty" canvas-jean type of thing. Real heavy duty, and not nearly as "dockers-ish" as the pics made them look. Asking $35 shipped conus. I can't believe these are still here - they are really cool in person.
> Measurements:
> Inseam 29"
> Outseam 41.5"
> Waist 18 3/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 16/32 BB - button down in like-new condition.
> $28 shipped conus - now $20


----------



## TDI GUY

*Ties*









From Left to Right: press (3.5"), brooks, brooks, j.crew (3.25"), polo
(3", wool), Robert Talbott (bow, wool), Robert Talbott for Nordstrom (3.25").

$12 each shipped first class conus. Offers welcome, particularly on multiples.

Thanks!

(And both brooks and polo sport coats still available in sales forum. Feel free to make offers on either of those as well).


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

$110--->$100---$90 Alden 811 9.5D What you see is what you get. The uppers are in great shape. Just a bit of wear to the heels. Very little to the soles.

$55--->$50---$45 Hickey Freeman Sack 42R The fabric is not tagged, but I am guessing it is Wool with a bit of silk. A very smooth hand to the fabric, with a slub here and there. The coat is a 3 button sack with a center vent. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 42R but measures out generously so please take note of the measurements.....

Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 24.75 +1"


----------



## Trotsky1940

*The Great Shoe Sale*

Hi all, Cleaning out the Shoe closet, all prices include shipping! PM me if interested

First up, AE Hillsboro, size 9 1/2D. These are, as you can see, monkstraps. In excellent condition with only minor wear to the heel and sole.

$50



















Second, Sperry Topsiders, just the thing as Spring and Summer are coming. These were worn, but you can only tell through some minor wear on the sole. Everything else in in near-perfect shape. Size is 10 1/2M

$25










Third, Alden 909 Last in Size 8C. These are pretty worn, with a thin sole and a worn heel. The leather in is very good shape but alas, they will need re-soling soon with repeated wear.

$25



















Fourth and finally, Sears Brown pebbled gunboats. A classic, classic, classic shoe. These are vintage and are very well made. Also in excellent condition and I suspect they were somebody's Church shoes. I've worn them twice and, sadly, they are a hair to big at 9 1/2D for me.

$30


----------



## TDI GUY

The first two ties (press and brooks bow) are sold!

QUOTE=TDI GUY;1385312]








From Left to Right: press (3.5"), brooks, brooks, j.crew (3.25"), polo
(3", wool), Robert Talbott (bow, wool), Robert Talbott for Nordstrom (3.25").

$12 each shipped first class conus. Offers welcome, particularly on multiples.

Thanks!

(And both brooks and polo sport coats still available in sales forum. Feel free to make offers on either of those as well).[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheTVofP

*Golden Fleece Suits*

All prices include shipping to the CONUS only. Offers and trades always considered (particularly size 13 shoes or 17x37 OCBDS).

Up first is a tagged 42L with 37W pants Golden Fleece 3/2. Suit is fully canvassed, a tad lighter grey than charcoal and in good condition. Center vent, sack cut, two button sleeves. The only flaw I have been able to spot appears to be some rubbing near the front right flap pocket (Tried to capture it in the last photo). I would still wear the suit if it fit me, but please examine the photos before making an offer. I'm guessing this suit was meant to be for warmer weather, as it is fairly light and it is tagged as a 60/40 wool/poly blend. *Asking $55*

Chest 22
Sleeve 25.5
Shoulder 18.5
BoC 32.5

Pants are uncuffed, tagged 37w and measure...
19 across the waist, 30.5 inseam (+1.5) and have a total length of 42" (measured from top of pants down the outseam)

]]]
]]]

Next up is a 3/2 Golden Fleece in charcoal with a subtle glen plaid pattern (tried to capture the pattern in the final photo), tagged a 41R with 36W pants. The wool is extremely soft, it is fully canvassed, and feels fairly heavy compared to the previous suit. The jacket has two button sleeves and a center vent. I would consider this suit to be in excellent condition, as I could not find any flaws. *Asking $95

*Chest 21.5
Sleeve 24
Shoulder 18.5
BoC 32.25

Pants are cuffed and measure 18 across the waist, 28.5 inseam (+1/2") and 40 outseam.

]]]]]

]]]


----------



## TheTVofP

*Brooks Bros Surcingle Belts*

What you see is what you get... Lot of three older Brooks Bros surcingle belts in different colors, all stamped size 34. Please note that these *do not stretch! *Standard brass buckles, leather tabs, size stamp near the buckle and BB logo stamp on the tail end. They have seen some wear but are still very functional. SOLD

]]]
]


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
My guess is those pebble grain Sears longwings are made by Nettleton, but that's strictly a guess. Forget about the Sears label, those are some great shoes at a fantastic price. I say this having found an ancient NWOT deadstock pair of Sears PTB's a few years back and they have served me very well. Speaking of great shoes...

I never seem to learn. No one wants Johnston Murphy, and given what the brand has become, that's not surprising. But the old stuff really was, is, very good. Still, it's hard to move JM, but I still, foolishly, buy the old stuff because I can't resist the styling and the quality is top notch. Here's another example. I don't know when these saddle shoes were born, but judging by the label, a long time ago. They are made in USA and not worn very often. The heels exhibit no wear whatsoever and the soles not much. My guess is they were worn less than a dozen times, but that's only a guess. They are 9.5 C/A. Just $25 CONUS.


----------



## M. Charles

Price drop: Brooks duffle now $145 shipped; Shearling now $125 shipped; Grady Ervin now $135 shipped




M. Charles said:


> https://postimage.org/https://postimage.org/
> 
> Brooks Brothers Medium Duffle Coat -- Fabric Made in Italy, extremely nice, soft, and heavy with wool lining. $185 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://postimage.org/https://postimage.org/
> 
> Four Seasons of Glastonbury, England, Sheepskin Coat. I bought this in Glastonbury from a charity shoppe and the person who worked there (and had lived there all her life) said Four Seasons was one of the best makers. I'm no expert but it's a gorgeous coat. $145 shipped in CONUS. 26" sleeve; 34" length; 23.5" pit to pit.
> 
> NWT $625+ Southwick for Grady Ervin (Charleston, SC) 40R made in USA preppy/trad jacket. $165 shipped in CONUS
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimg.org/image/a5qtu3seb/https://postimg.org/image/odgiir537/https://postimg.org/image/5mel8lair/https://postimg.org/image/j4lhkvmo3/
> 
> free photo upload


Price drop: Brooks duffle now $145 shipped; Shearling now $125 shipped; Grady Ervin now $135 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

*More drops...offers welcome.*

*Allen Edmonds Newport - 10.5 D*
Black - Uppers and soles in really good shape. 
 
*Asking $49.50 shipped priority USPS in CONUS*

* Brooks Brothers 17 x 34 OCBD's*

Blue/pink are must-iron, red check is non-iron. Traditional fit. All in fantastic condition and clean.
*Looking to sell these as a lot for $45 shipped priority USPS in CONUS.* *Offers welcome for individual shirts*

* Robert Talbott silk neckties*

Christmas ties are claimed. Talbot Repp is available and measures 3 3/8" wide.
*Asking $13 for the remaining repp tie.*
*

**Brooks Brothers Cor**duroys*
38x30 - flat front, uncuffed, no issues.*
*
*Asking $21.50 or offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining jackets!*

*AS ALWAYS OFFERS VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS!

**Please PM with interest and offers!

1) Custom Made 3/2 Tweed Sack Suit by Brigg's of Providence, RI. *

*This is stunning--a beautiful bespoke 3/2 sack tweed, c. 40, 42R. *

Brigg's of Providence is now long gone, having been replaced by Marc Allen, which is a more fashionable version of the old store. They still offer custom tailoring, though, and specialise in Loro Piana cashmeres and Barberis woolens which you'll select from one of their signature orange club chairs, so all is not lost!

This suit is a beauty! A perfectly cut 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderful lapel roll, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut from a mid-weight tweed, with a terrific colourway that my pictures don't do justice to at all--a wonderful complex basketweave with an overcheck of blueish-slate grey and fading bracken brown. This cloth is mid-weight, making this a wonderfully versatile, three season tweed. The jacket has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

The trousers are also beautifully cut, and are, of course, flat front, with a ticket pocket concealed flat against the waistband. They are cuffed.

This suit was built in 1982--although it might have been made yesterday. It's in excellent condition, but with two small flaws: There is a small tension tear at the corner of one of the back pockets of the trousers. Given its location, this would be a very easy fix for your local tailor, but it does need attention if the trousers are to be worn. And there are some minor pen marks on the lining by one of the interior pockets, as shown.

A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$60, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? * _*Please note that the jacket alone is worth this..... so securing a complete tweed suit at this price is a steal! *_

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*3) CLASSIC basketweave Harris tweed*

This is a lovely, clasic tweed! Cut from a tweed with lovely earth tones of slate grey and brown, this is single vented, half-lined, and half-canvassed. It also has leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It's in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   

*4) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










    

*5) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack in brown with orange windowpane!*

This is a gorgeous jacket! From Brooks Brothers' old "346" line (the old, good line, not the modern version) this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a beautiful collar. The colourway is also lovely; a muted brown with discreet burnt orange windowpaning. This jacket is half-lined, is cut from lighter-weight wool, and features two button cuffs. It was Made in the USA. The collar could do with a re-press at the back, hence this is just in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence it's just

*$28, or offer.

Tagged a 41, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4










    

*6) Classic Navy "Brooksease" Blazer by Brooks Brothers.*

A classic that needs no introduction! This is a standard two-button front, darted model, with a single center vent, full lining, and half-canvassing. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










   

*7) 40L Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Three Season jacket*

This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid in various shades of versatile brown, this lovely recent jacket is a more unusual three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, half-canvassed, and with a single centre vent, this is in excellent condition. Imported, as Brooks would say! 

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4










    

*8) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*9) Brooks Brothers classic navy blazer.*

Another one that needs no introduction! This is a three button front, single vent, fully lined blazer. It's cut from 100% worsted wool. It does have some fraying in the liner under one arm, and some minor shine under the front breast pocket from pressing, hence is in Very Good condition only.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31










    

*10) Brooks Brothers "346" grey blazer*

A standard grey jacket, with two button front and subtle darting. This is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking $20.

Measurements:

Tagged 42L*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33










   

*
11) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $50, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4 
Length: 31 1/2










   

*12) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*13) BOLD BRITISH GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*14) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*

Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










   

*15) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $15 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*16) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*17) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in slate-grey herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! made by PBM--a rock-solid trad, clothier--in Philadelphia, this lovely Harris Tweed is the classic slate-grey and cream herringbone pattern and colourway. It also features leather-covered, metal shanked buttons, flapped PATCH POCKETS, a single vent, and half-canvassing. It's also half-lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Apart from what is literally a pinprick in the lining at the back, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










  

*18) BEAUTIFUL Classic navy blazer--filled with handwork!*

This is simply lovely! Absolutely packed with pick stitching and handwork, this beautiful blazer appears custom made. It is darted, has a two botton front, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features lovely silvery metal buttons on cuffs and front. This does have teo minor flaws--two small scuff marks/water stains, on the right sleeve (noticeable) and right lapel (nt noticeable) Because of these this blazer is in Good/Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31










     

Taken with flash, so worse than they appear in person:

 

*19) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*TROUSERS! SWEATERS! SHIRTS!

**AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!*

_*All waist measurements are taken flat across the waist.

All trousers are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*_​
*All trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!​*

2) Brooks Brothers "346" linen trousers. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 1/4, Inseam 29 1/4 (+1 1/4). Asking $20.

 

3) Tailor Khakis. Waist 21; Inseam 29 (+1). Asking $18.

 

4) Bill's Khakis Cords. BEAUTIFUL burnt orange! Tagged 40; M2. Waist 20 1/2; Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/4 cuff. Asking $25.

  

5) LL Bean cords. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $18.

 

6) Brooks Brothers British tan khakis. Beautiful! Tagged 34/30. Waist 16 3/4, Inseam 29 1/4 (+1). Asking $25

 

8) Brooks Brothers Country Club light-colored khakis. Tagged 35/32. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $18.

 

10) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $20.

 

11) J. Press khakis. Tagged 35R. Waist 17 3/4; inseam 28 3/4 (+1 1/4) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $22.

  

14) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $20, or offer.

 

15) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $24, or offer.

   

16) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $18.

 

17) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $14

 

*19) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $10 > 8

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*20) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $15

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*21) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*22) J. Crew seersucker pants.* Flat front; excellent condition. Asking just $12

Tagged 40R, but runs small.
Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 1/2

 

*23) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2

  

*SWEATERS!!*

2) GORGEOUS MacAdam Fair Isle sweater. This is beautfiul! Made in Scotland; excellent condition. Chest 24 3/4, sleeve 32, length 26. Asking $22, or offer.

  

5) Land's End cableknit vest. Size 42-44; chest 23 3/4, length 26. Merino wool. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Asking $12, or offer.

 

6) LL Bean. Cableknit crew neck. Excellent condition! XL-Reg. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 25 3/4. Asking $14

 

7) Club Room "Estate Cashmere" Loden Green V-neck. Excellent condition! Chest 22, sleeve 25, length 24 1/2. Asking $20, or offer. SOLD

 

8) Davis & Squire. 1005 2-ply cashmere. Excellent condition! Crew neck. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 37, length 28. Asking $20, or offer. SOLD

 

11) J. Crew turtleneck. Dark grey; cotton and lambswool. A lovely thick sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25. Asking $15

 

12) Brooks Brothers Golf cableknit; cotton. Made in Australia--just like Skippy! Excellent condition! Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2, length 26 1/4. Asking $15

 

14) North Coast navy cable shawl collar sweater. Heavy and warm; all cotton. Made for the UK store Marks and Spencers. Imported. Excellent condition, and very cool! Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking $17

  

*20) FOR HER! Or for a small chap. Land's End Made in Scotland eye sweater. *Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2, length 22 1/2. Asking just $12

 

*21) PGA Tour cardigan. Made in Italy. *VERY SOFT merino wool. Lovely! Asking just $15, or offer. Chest 21 1/2, length 25.

 

*23) Dean's of Scotland shetland sweater.* Hand-frame knitted. The shetland equivalent of the BB fun shirt? Size 40; chest: 20, Sleeve: 33 1/2, Length: 26. Excellent condition except for a small snag on one sleeve, hence just $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining shirts!*

*The usual conditions apply--free shipping, offers welcome!*

3) *Brooks Brothers 15.5-36*. Pale blue. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

4) *Brooks Brothers. 15.5-36. *Pale blue. Button down. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

 

5) *Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel". 16-Long Sleeve. *8-/20 cotton/wool. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! In excellent condition. Asking $18.

 

6) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

11) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

13) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

*14) Brooks Brothers check. XXL*. BD. Woven in Italy. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.



*15) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

*16) Gitman Brothers. Chambray colour. Straight collar. 15.5-34.* Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

17) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

19) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

25) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $9

  

26) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $8

  

*27) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*28) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*29) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*30) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*31) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

32)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

*Casual Shirts!
*​2) *XL Woolrich shirt jacket*. Made in the USA. A trad. cold-weather classic! Excellent condition. Asking just $20. Chest: 27, Sleeve from shoulder: 26 1/5, Length (BOC): 33.

  

3) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $12.

 

4) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $12.

 

5) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

 

6) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $15.

 

7) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $14.

 

8) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. *Size L, Tall. Very Good condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2; sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

9) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. Size L, Tall. *Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

10) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $15.


----------



## conductor

BB Hudson chino from above is now claimed


----------



## AMProfessor

NWT Brooks Brother tartan tie. 100% silk, 2 7/8 inches wide, $95 retail. (the one on the left).

$30 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweed Boxer Shorts*

These are wonderful, and rare! Admittedly, they are pre-loved, but could easily be dry-cleaned back to their original condition. Surprisingly, they seem to have been worn little, and so are in overall excellent condition. The pattern matching is wonderful.

No size tag, but they measure 28" straight across at the waist, and 3" on the inseam. They are uncuffed.

Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


----------



## egerland

@ TweedyDon: I am interested in the boxers, but would prefer to wear them with a Harris tweed t-shirt. Can you recommend any tailors?


----------



## leisureclass

I know this shirt isn't as great as a pair of tweed boxers, but it's still available, great collar, classic fit, made in the USA, perfect for warm weather and a big ol' * DROP:*

Brooks Brothers lightweight O.C.B.D.
Essential shirt in excellent condition
Size 16-32
Collar Rolls very nicely

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/bb2xl.jpg/
* 
DROP: ASKING $25 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## roman totale XVII

TweedyDon said:


> These are wonderful, and rare! Admittedly, they are pre-loved, but could easily be dry-cleaned back to their original condition. Surprisingly, they seem to have been worn little, and so are in overall excellent condition. The pattern matching is wonderful.
> 
> No size tag, but they measure 28" straight across at the waist, and 3" on the inseam. They are uncuffed.
> 
> Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


Are they lined?


----------



## AshScache

28" measured across the waist-- those are some BIG boxers!


----------



## Trotsky1940

Aldens are sold, everything else still up!



Trotsky1940 said:


> Hi all, Cleaning out the Shoe closet, all prices include shipping! PM me if interested
> 
> First up, AE Hillsboro, size 9 1/2D. These are, as you can see, monkstraps. In excellent condition with only minor wear to the heel and sole.
> 
> $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Sperry Topsiders, just the thing as Spring and Summer are coming. These were worn, but you can only tell through some minor wear on the sole. Everything else in in near-perfect shape. Size is 10 1/2M
> 
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR][HR][/HR]SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth and finally, Sears Brown pebbled gunboats. A classic, classic, classic shoe. These are vintage and are very well made. Also in excellent condition and I suspect they were somebody's Church shoes. I've worn them twice and, sadly, they are a hair to big at 9 1/2D for me.
> 
> $30


[HR][/HR]


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Eljos Navy Flannel Sack Blazer

Nice medium-to-heavier weight flannel with a slightly pronounced twills. Great condition, no flaws.

All the little details, patch pocket, RED lining (looks orange - but it is red) lapped seams, hooked vent, hand-sewn buttonholes, high-stance.

Buttons are generic plain brass, this is a good candidate for your own buttons!

Measures out around a 39/40S or a stylish shorter Reg Cut.

40"chest 
34" sleeve
Across back: 18"
29" BOC to hem





































$50 obo + S&H


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> These are wonderful, and rare! Admittedly, they are pre-loved, but could easily be dry-cleaned back to their original condition. Surprisingly, they seem to have been worn little, and so are in overall excellent condition. The pattern matching is wonderful.
> 
> No size tag, but they measure 28" straight across at the waist, and 3" on the inseam. They are uncuffed.
> 
> Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.


I have a pair just like these and cannot recommend them strongly enough. They came from the now sadly defunct Britches of Georgetowne, where the missus also shopped for lingerie. Impossible these days to find crotchless Donegal panties. That was a special place.


----------



## CMDC

Drop. This is going to be the only drop before taking this to the Bay.



CMDC said:


> *GRAIL ALERT*
> 
> Here is a truly stunning piece of British Countrywear. In all my time thrifting, this is the first Cordings item I've ever come across, and it's a beauty. This is, in fact, a Norfolk jacket. The belt is missing but other than that, it is in like new condition. Absolutely no flaws. I didn't even realize it was originally belted and to be honest I think it's much better without it. It is fully lined and single vented in the back. Button front pockets. Swelled lapel seams. Minimal padding in the shoulders. Lovely tweed of olives, browns, blues, and greens.
> 
> Perfect for ambling through the heather with your trusty pooch at your side. These don't come around too often and this will last a lifetime. God, I wish it were my size.
> 
> Tagged 46R
> Made in England
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> *$135 conus*


----------



## Bernie Zack

CMDC said:


> Drop. This is going to be the only drop before taking this to the Bay.


I would think that a nice, wide, solid brown belt would do the trick, for anyone who couldn't live without a belt to go with the coat. But for the fact that I live in Las Vegas, NV, and thus have NOWHERE to wear it, I would scoop it up! Beautiful!


----------



## oldominion

Seiko Sportsmatic 5, waterproof, Diashock, 21 jewels, serial number 5000472. Recently cleaned and serviced and with a brand new crystal installed. I'll include the navy/yellow NATO strap. This watch runs beautifully. Old style: No battery to replace, rewinds automatically with motion. Whale logo clear on back. I do not exaggerate in the least when I say this think is as tank-like as my Rolex.






ill be happy to send extra photos. $100.


----------



## adoucett

*BB Polo shirts*

Two Brooks Brothers piqué Polo shirts- size L

One in heather grey and the other is navy blue, great shape.

SOLD 

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/p1020555n.jpg/


----------



## jkidd41011

CMDC said:


> Drop. This is going to be the only drop before taking this to the Bay.


I would be all over this if someone would buy my longwings.


----------



## jkidd41011

If anyone is looking for a seersucker suit and is in the 42ish range...I'm going to be posting some pictures of a Haspel tonight. Appears to have been worn once.


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXQUISITE EDE & RAVENSCROFT DB BLAZER!*








This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Made by the best Robemakers in Britain, Ede and Ravenscroft of Chancery Lane, London, this double-breasted blazer is exquisite.

Packed with handwork, not the least of which is the pick-stitching on the beautiful peak lapels, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has the classic 2 by 2 button configuration, and features four button cuffs. It has twin vents, as befits it impeccable English heritage, and features subtle darting and flapped pockets.

This was, of course, Made in England. It is in absolutely beautiful condition, and has clearly been worn sparingly, if at all. The sole flaw is a single thread pull--and by single thread pull, I mean a SINGLE threadhead pull!--on the flap of the left-hand pocket, which I only found on the fourth inspection.

This is a steal at* just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.* And offers are VERY welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

This is tagged a 44 Long, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 221/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33


----------



## Jovan

oldominion said:


> Seiko Sportsmatic 5, waterproof, Diashock, 21 jewels, serial number 5000472. Recently cleaned and serviced and with a brand new crystal installed. I'll include the navy/yellow NATO strap. This watch runs beautifully. Old style: No battery to replace, rewinds automatically with motion. Whale logo clear on back. I do not exaggerate in the least when I say this think is as tank-like as my Rolex.
> View attachment 7387
> ill be happy to send extra photos. $100.


You are making this so hard to refuse. That is a great watch. But sadly I must batten down the hatches on clothing/accessory purchases for a bit.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

EastVillageTrad said:


> Eljos Navy Flannel Sack Blazer
> 
> Nice medium-to-heavier weight flannel with a slightly pronounced twills. Great condition, no flaws.
> 
> All the little details, patch pocket, RED lining (looks orange - but it is red) lapped seams, hooked vent, hand-sewn buttonholes, high-stance.
> 
> Buttons are generic plain brass, this is a good candidate for your own buttons!
> 
> Measures out around a 39/40S or a stylish shorter Reg Cut.
> 
> 40"chest
> 34" sleeve
> Across back: 18"
> 29" BOC to hem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 obo + S&H


That blazer is a thing of Trad beauty. Patch pockets. Look at the lapped seams - even on the back and sleeves. If it were anywhere near my size, I would grab it.


----------



## M. Charles

^too bad the lining isn't orange. not because red is bad or that i am a UVA alum, but my first thought was that they had offered them with orange linings for school colors and how that surely would've been very appealing to students. 

still probably isn't a terrible idea for eljo's at uva, since the campus remains fairy preppy and many guys would have/need a blazer there


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets! Harris Tweed, Italian 3/2 sack, Italian cashmere/wool, Samuelsohn, Brooks, more! FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

I have several beautiful jackets to pass on today, including a wonderful Harris Tweed from Landau's, a beautiful Samuelsohn, and a very rare unstructured tweed 3/2 sack from Italy!

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ever in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










   

*2) BEAUTIFUL recent Brooks Brothers camelhair jacket -- a 3/2 sack!*

This is wonderful! Cut from lovely soft camelhair, this recent offering from Brooks Brothers is cut as a 3/2 sack, and has a lovely lapel roll. The colourway is also lovely--a beautiful, subtle glen plaid in slate grey and charcoal with a very subtle chestnut overcheck.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Samuelsohn Jacket with Patch pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from Italian fabric with a wonderful hand and drape, the colourway of the cloth is a beautiful heathery mix of rich dark chestnut and blue-tinged slate grey in a basketweave pattern.

The jacket is wonderfully unstructured, although with enough attention to detail and careful tailoring that it will drape while worn, rather than simply hang. It is a sack cut, albeit with some careful shaping on the tailored sides, and features patch pockets, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll beginning at the top button. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It also features pick-stitching on the lapels. It was made in Canada.

I have the provenance of this jacket, and it was never worn; it was only tried on. Testament to this is the fact that some of the original basting remains in the back hem, and the original spare button in its unopened original packaging is included. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $59, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 40R*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4 (cut so as to drape into the start of the sleeve)
Length: 31










      

*4) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket*

This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed, Like the Samuelsohn, above, I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*5) RARE Italian 3/2 tweed sack!*

This is a wonderful rarity--if it's your size, grab it! Made in Italy, this is a 3/2 sack jacket--but a very, very unstructured one, combining Italian tailoring with an American classic style. It is quarter-lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the pockets are flapped. It features three button cuffs, and appears to be half-canvassed.

There's no fabric content on the tweed, but it's extremely soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was either shetland or possibly even a wool-cashmere blend. What is certain is that the colouring and patterning is wonderful--a lovely dark forest green-brown herringbone, flecked throughout with blue, burnt orange, red, cream, and brown. It was made in Italy.

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*6) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$45, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## AshScache

*First Foray into the exchange--some stuff just doesn't fit!*

I bragged over the weekend about scoring Allen Edmonds and Trafalgar belts-- they're beautiful, but at a 46 waist, too big even for me. So, they're on the exchange.

First up: Size 46 Trafalgar belt in oxblood/burgundy



















$45 or best offer CONUS

Next up: Size 46 Allen Edmonds belt in black



















$45 OBO CONUS-- or buy both belts for $75 CONUS OBO

Continuing....

This baby blue Southwick sportcoat was my grandfather's; I doubt it got much wear, but at 50R, its too big for me. Classic 3/2 roll, and was made for the now-defunct Kabat's of Ocean City, New Jersey, where most of his clothing came from. Fantastic jacket, just too big for the grandson.










a closeup of the color...



















Appears to be in really great condition--likely worn very little, if ever. Asking $75 OBO CONUS

And finally....

Another Southwick suit that I picked up at a thrift when I was first getting started. Got it home, and realized that it didn't fit me nearly as well as I thought it would. It is tagged 46R and the pants are approximately a 38.










here's a closeup of the fabric:










and of course:










Asking $60 OBO CONUS.

Will entertain trades for any of the above....looking for AE shoes with leather soles in 10 eee, and especially a JPress "flap" OCBD in white or blue 17 x 34/35.

Message me if any of this is intriguing to you-- will certainly entertain offers.


----------



## vwguy

Still available, let's say $35 shipped CONUS, get 'em outta here!



vwguy said:


> Size 10D LL Bean Signature Ranger mocs w/ camp sole, discontinued so the value has probably double if not tripled  Hardly worn, great shape, $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I bought this BB brown tweed from conductor a couple months back. I've been searching for a dark brown herringbone tweed (IMO a really versatile jacket), and it's been hard to find, especially in the trad style.

It's a _great_ jacket, and Conductor's measurements were spot on, but I was so worried about the length I didn't check out the shoulders and chest carefully enough.
I'm a 38 and this is just too big on me, I think it fits more like a 40.
Anyways, if anyone wants it for what I paid--$40 shipped, it's a great jacket and I hate to see it go.

And now, to appease any purists I may have irked with the previous offering, here is a lovely 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers brown herringbone blazer. Center vent, half lined, patch pockets, back seams are lapped. 100% wool, etc. USA made. In excellent condition. Asking $45

PtP - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24" + 2.5" to let
Shoulder - 18.25"
Length from BoC - 30.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*THREE SPRING JACKETS!*

*I have three beautiful Spring/Summer jackets to pass on today..... with many more on their way!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost!

*ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Hand-Tailored Spring jacket from Tom James! Working cuffs, fully canvassed!*

This was formerly the property of Michael Sapnar, currently CEO of Transatlantic Holdings, Inc., who earns roughly 60 times what I do each year--lucky man!

This jacket is a beauty, and he must have spent a lot on it. Cut from beautifully soft cloth in perfect Spring tones of blue, peat and slate, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It was hand-tailored, and beautifully made by Tom James. It features a twin vent, which carries with it an interior retainer to prevent flare. It also has working surgeon's cuffs. WIth the exception of two or three loose stitches in the lining one one corner of the vent this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition. It was hand-tailored in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4










     

*2) MADE IN ENGLAND light-mid-weight houndstooth jacket*

Cut from cloth woven in Huddersfield, one of the traditional woolen manufacturing centres of England, this beautiful jacket was also Made in England, and carries its heritage well--beautifully cut with a lovely lapel roll, unvented in Flusser approved style, with a small and subtle houndstooth pattern in moss green, slate grey, and dark blue. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and would be the perfect jacket for Spring! It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 40L, and measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32










   

*3) Brooks Brothers Spring guncheck*

From 32rollandrock

A lovely jacket for Spring! This is a standard two-button front, subtly darted. The guncheck itself is a lovely light medley of russet, pear, and grey on a tan background--perfect for Spring! This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was made in the USA. Apart from the laundry mark on the interior hangtag this is in excellent condition--it even has the two front pockets basted shut, so clearly it was worn very sparingly!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Click thumbnails to enlarge. Know your measurements.

1818 Madison Blue/White Cotton Seersucker Sport Coat. Two button Single vent, unlined, light shoulder. Perfect Spring Jacket. Thailand. Tagged *41R* P2P 22.5, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 24.5, L 30.75. $150.


1818 Cambridge Blue / White Seersucker Sport Coat. Cambridge is Milano cut with Trad styling. 3 Roll 2 Sack, Single Vent. Thailand. *43R*. P2P 22.25, Sh 18.75, Sl 24.75, L 30. $160.



BB Cotton Seersucker Sport Coat. Two button Single vent. Made in Thailand. *44R* P2P 23, Sh 19.25, Sl 26 3/8, L 31. $100.
https://s692.photobucket.com/user/advantagecp/media/a1/007_zps0bf7c66c.jpg.html

BB 346 Fitzgerald Cotton Seersucker Sport Coat. Two button Single vent. Made in Thailand. Tagged *44L.* P2P 23.25, Sh 18.5, Sl 26 3/8, L 31. $85.


BB 346 Fitzgerald Cotton Seersucker Sport Coat. Two button Single vent. Made in Thailand. Tagged *44L.* P2P 23.5, Sh 19, Sl 26.25, L 31.5. $85.


BB Cotton Seersucker Sport Coat. Two button, Single Vent. Thailand. *46L* P2P 24 3/8, Sh 20.25, Sl 25 7/8, L 32.25. $100


1818 Milano Blue/White Double Breasted Cotton Soft Jacket, Double vent, MOP buttons like Black Fleece. Made in Thailand. Tagged *48L* P2P 24.5, Sh 20.25, Sl 26.25, L 32 1/8. $125.


BB Cotton Seersucker Sport Coat. This jacket is not labeled as a particular cut but it is in my size range so I can say that the arms are cut trim like a Milano, Regent or Fitz. Three button Double vent. Beautifully unstructured, no padding. Made in China. Tagged *XL* but is about a *48L*. P2P 24.75, Sh 20.35, Sl 27.5, L 32.5. $95.


----------



## leisureclass

Spotted Today in the Wild: 
LL Bean Norwegian sweater with a modern label, but 80% wool and 20% nylon
Red with Navy checks, size medium, no flaws
Let me know if this is the kinda thing you're looking for and I'll go back and grab it


----------



## AZWildcat

Would anyone have, or have seen, a pair of black dress shoes in an 8b or 8c? I'm in need of a replacement pair of dress shoes. Preferably something similar in style to AE Park Avenue or an Alden 907.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*J&M Aristocraft Tassle Wingtips - 11.5 B/2A*

*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar. 
*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Kreiger

*Oxxford 41 L, Light Grey Flannel*

Available for sale is this lovely light grey flannel suit by Oxxford. The suit is tagged 41 T and measures as listed below. The cloth is a nice, lightweight flannel that would be great for Spring or Fall. The suit is 2 button and darted, with very nice shoulders, not too padded or boxy at all. The pants are flat front and have cuffs.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22"
Waist at top button: 20.5"
Length BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 25"

Pants waist:36"
Pants inseam:31.3"

https://iageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/snb12174.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/snb12164.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/snb12171.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/snb12172.jpg/

Asking $125 SHIPPED CONUS a very fair price, I think, for a high quality staple suit like this.


----------



## Kreiger

*Ties*

Available for sale: five classic ties all at great prices!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/snb12182.JPG/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/snb12183.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/snb12184.JPG/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/snb12185.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/snb12186.jpg/

From left to right:

A: Brooks Brothers Makers, Burgundy solid Repp twill tie, 3 5/8" x 59" (USA) SOLD
B: Hess's of Allentown, 80/20 poly-silk navy repp sailboat emblematic tie, 3" x 56" (Presumably USA)
C: The Tie Bar, Argyle and Sutherland stripe silk tie, 3 1/2" x 62" (CHINA)
D: Rooster Ruffler for Hess's, green/navy/red/white repp stripe twill tie, 3 3/8" x 56" (USA)
E: Land's End, Burgundy/navy/lt. gold paisley print 80/20 cotton-wool tie, 3 1/2" x 58" (USA)

ASKING: INCLUDES SHIPPING CONUS

$8 EACH
$14 FOR TWO
$6 EACH FOR THREE+


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Polo Ralph Lauren Suede Bucks - 9D*

*Like the classic bucks, but a thicker sole*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Polo Ralph Lauren Taupe Suede Bucks, Size 9D*

Click pics for larger view.

*SIZE 9D* Taupe color; Suede Upper; Goodyear Welt; Rubber Sole.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front; Soles barely worn; very small spot.
I got these off The Exchange last summer, only wore them twice before deciding
the heels are a bit tall for my taste (and back); I did manage to get a small spot
on them (see pics), so I'm knocking $10 off what I paid.
*PRICE: $25 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Patch Sneakers - 10D*

*Get ready for summer with some PRL Madras Sneakers*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sneakers, Size 10D*


Click pics for larger view.

   
   


*SIZE 10D* Cotton Madras Upper; Rubber Sole.

*Excellent Condition*; These sneakers look almost new.
Red/Yellow/Blue madras pattern, without the GTH look. 
Padded Tongue and Collar; Non-Marking Sole; Vulcanized Bond
Between Upper and Outsole

When I found these, they were a bit dirty; some brown soap, a good
washing, and voila! Just couldn't get the laces as clean as I wanted.
*PRICE: $20 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Casco Bay Boat Mocs - 9D*

Checking to see if there is any interest in a pair of LL Bean Casco Bay Boat Mocs, Size 9D; these are mine, and I think they are making my knee hurt (getting old sucks). Before I go through taking pics and whatnot, I thought I would ask...

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/46112?feat=506791-GN2

Worn maybe 12-15 times; *$35 CONUS*


----------



## abeln2672

Kreiger said:


> Available for sale is this lovely light grey flannel suit by Oxxford. The suit is tagged 41 T and measures as listed below. The cloth is a nice, lightweight flannel that would be great for Spring or Fall. The suit is 2 button and darted, with very nice shoulders, not too padded or boxy at all. The pants are flat front and have cuffs.
> 
> Asking $125 SHIPPED CONUS a very fair price, I think, for a high quality staple suit like this.


Beautiful suit at a great price! Somebody buy this before I convince myself that my shoulders have shrunk about an inch...


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm heading out of town for a memorial service (for my PhD adviser) so please forgive me if I don't respond to PMs on items before Monday!


----------



## frosejr

Thanks to CMDC for the nice deal and quick service on the Brooks Brothers braces!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Spring Casual Outerwear - Medium*

*These coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

$35 each; Both jackets for $60!*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Casual Jacket - Light Olive*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; I'm not sure this has ever been worn
Check out the zipper pull - zero wear; the button holes look unused.
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Lining; Micro-Suede Collar; 2-Button Cuffs
Rear Shoulder gussets; Articulated Elbows; 2 Flap Pockets; Ribbed Waist
Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24.5"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 33"
S2C: 24.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $35*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*$35 each; Both jackets for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## patelsd

Drop - $35 shipped


patelsd said:


> Pendleton Tweed jacket (size large) with quilted shoulder patch, excellent condition, there is a 2mm hole atop the right shoulder, barely noticeable, please see pictures. Thinsulate liner, no rips, tears, smells, etc. Please feel free to contact me for more information, pictures, etc. Asking $50 shipped CONUS.


----------



## conductor

_One more try before putting this stuff in storage for a while or hitting the 'bay

Further Drops and consolidations:_

_1. Charleston Patch Madras Khakis tagged size 36 - Made in the USA of Imported 100% cotton Indian Madras. I bought these a while ago on here, but they're a little big for me so I never wore them. They're in perfect shape with the tag still on, beautifully made, pleated, and fully lined. Asking $40 - __$35__ - __now $30__ shipped._

_Waist 18.5"_
_Inseam 34" + 1 3/4"_
_Leg Opening at Hemline 9"_
_Rise 12 3/4"_












_2. BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 now __$35__ shipped._

_Chest 21.5"_
_Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"_
_Length 29" (from bottom of collar)_
_Shoulders 18"_












_.....And some BUMPS_

_Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in black pebble grain. Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 - __$40__ - now $35 shipped conus._















_Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - __. In like-new condition. __Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus. DROP to SOLD_

_Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a __38 or so__? Please see measurements._

_Asking __$35__ - now $30 shipped conus_

_Pit to Pit 19 _
_Shoulder 17 3/4"_
_Sleeve 24" + 2"_
_Length 30"_











_Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a __42__, but as usual, please see measurements. _

_Asking $45 - drop to __$40 __conus - now $35_

_Jacket_

_Pit to Pit - 22.5"_
_Shoulders - 20"_
_Length - 31.5"_
_Sleeves - 24" + 2'_

_Pants_

_Waist - 16 1/4"_
_Rise 12.5"_
_Inseam 32"_











_Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to Black Stewart, but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know._

_Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined._

_Waist 20"_
_Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"_
_Leg opening 9 7/8"_
_Rise 12.5"_

_$30 shipped conus. __dropped to $25_ _- dropped to $20!__ - Now $18_











_A few items tonight gents - _

_First, you will need these if you plan on cutting down a tree in a snowstorm this winter. These are the thickest wool pants I have ever come across. Flat front with brace buttons, they show a few signs of light wear. However, these are heavy duty, and they're jut breaking in. I had a hard time getting good pics, but they are a deep green. The second pic shows you just how thick they are. No maker label, but they appear very similar to the hunting pants that LL Bean now offers for around $100. Just __$35__ - Now $30 __shipped conus. Flat front, no cuff. _

_Waist - 21"_
_Inseam - 31.5" + 2"_
_Overall length - 43"_


















_Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking __$45__ - now __$35__ - now $30!__ for this one. Wool. USA made. _

_Chest pit to pit 21"_
_Sleeve 23.5" + 2"_
_Shoulder 18.75"_
_Length BOC 32"_










_Close up of fabric:_



_Brooks Brothers made in Honk Kong from __Irish Linen__. Tagged XL. Button down collar.
Asking __$15__ now $12__ shipped __conus__.











Land's end 100% cotton, USA made "Square Rigger" pants. Labeled a 38, but they seem to run a bit small. New condition, tag still on. BTW, the material on these is sort of a "dirty" canvas-jean type of thing. Real heavy duty, and not nearly as "dockers-ish" as the pics made them look. Asking __$35__ - __Now $30__ shipped __conus.__ I can't believe these are still here - they are really cool in person. 
Measurements:
Inseam 29"
Outseam 41.5"
Waist 18 3/4"










_
_
Size 16/32 BB - button down in like-new condition.__
$28 shipped conus - now $20 - now 15_


----------



## jkidd41011

Claimed....


----------



## 32rollandrock

What the...

I have completely lost faith in this place. Those shoes are, easily, the equivalent of BBBF. In fact, better, because they don't have that silly locker loop at the heel. And no one is jumping?

Unbelievable.



jkidd41011 said:


> Last drop before eBay tomorrow night....I'd much rather deal with someone on here.
> 
> *$75.00 plus actual shipping*.
> 
> I have a postal scale so I can get to the 10th of an once.


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> What the...
> 
> I have completely lost faith in this place. Those shoes are, easily, the equivalent of BBBF. In fact, better, because they don't have that silly locker loop at the heel. And no one is jumping?
> 
> Unbelievable.


I've pretty much quit offering stuff on the Exchange. Too few buyers, too many sellers, and after a few years of participating we all have too much stuff in our closets. I'd rather throw it up on Ebay BINOBO and let it sit for a month than put it here and have to bump it every day to keep it out from under the avalanche of ain't-nobody-ever-wanted-that-brand tweed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> I've pretty much quit offering stuff on the Exchange. Too few buyers, too many sellers, and after a few years of participating we all have too much stuff in our closets. I'd rather throw it up on Ebay BINOBO and let it sit for a month than put it here and have to bump it every day to keep it out from under the avalanche of ain't-nobody-ever-wanted-that-brand tweed.


Some truth to this, but still, I've never had a problem selling shoes like that, especially at a price like that. I wonder if buyers have wandered elsewhere.


----------



## g3dahl

*Shoes, shoes and more shoes (10 pairs!)*

*1. Alden full-strap penny loafers

*Size 9.5 B/D, Aberdeen last.
$60 shipped CONUS.










Click thumbnails for a larger view.
     

*2. Allen Edmonds McAllister*

Size 9.5 EEE, excellent condition. $50 shipped CONUS











Click thumbnails for a larger view
    

*3. Allen Edmonds Grayson*

Size 10.5 D, excellent condition. $40 shipped CONUS.










Click thumbnails for a larger view
  









*4. Allen Edmonds Clayton*

Size 8.5D, genuine lizard. These are beautiful, and were very expensive when new. If only they were my size! 
$60 shipped CONUS










Click thumbnails for a larger view
    









*5. Cable & Co. full strap penny loafers*

*Size 10 D* (CORRECTION, not 10.5 as I first wrote), handmade in Italy. $50 shipped CONUS










Click thumbnail for larger image
    









*6. Hickey Freeman (!) tassel loafers*

Size 10.5 D, handmade in Italy. $50 shipped CONUS











Click thumbnails for a larger view
   









*7. Royal Tweed tassel loafers*

Size 9.5D (UK), bench made in England, with Cat's Paw and taps. PM for additional details. $30 shipped CONUS.











Click thumbnails for a larger image
     

*8. Johnston Murphy Heritage wingtip oxfords*

Size 10E, made in USA, very little wear. $35.00 shipped CONUS










Click thumbnails for a larger view
   

*9. Bruno Magli Larkin Platinum captoes, genuine alligator*

Size 10M, made in Italy. Like new, never worn outdoors. Bought these on the AAAC sales forum, tried them for about an hour and gave up. 
$150 shipped CONUS










Click thumbnails for a larger image
    
  

*10. Polo Sport Ralph Lauren ranger mocs*

Size 10D, made in China, like new...maybe somebody can use these. SOLD










Click thumbnail for a larger image


----------



## Yodan731

As a buyer of ~10 items in the past year or so, I have to say that shopping the exchange can be a somewhat frustrating experience. It seems like I am sorting through the same items that have already been bumped 10 (probably an exaggeration) times. I usually just skip over long posts with bumped items, although this probably causes me to miss out on new items in those posts.

Another minor annoyance is the frequent over-exaggeration of condition. Not every item resold here is in "excellent" condition, despite the glowing descriptions. I've bought items list as in great condition where linings/pockets were completely shredded and unusable. Other items had obvious holes that should have been noted by the sellers. I haven't complained because the items are usually worth the discounted prices anyways and I felt petty complaining about a failed $25 purchase.

Overall, I have been very pleased with about half of the items I've purchased here, and disappointed in the other half.

By the way, I bought the pebble grained Florsheim's. . .


----------



## vwguy

March Madras is over, but the deal just got better! 3 for $30 shipped CONUS.



vwguy said:


> All are XL, and no issues whatsover, I have way too many madras shirts so some of them need to go. 2 for $30, 3 for $40 shippped CONUS.
> 
> Lands' End #1
> 
> 
> Lands' End #2
> 
> 
> Lands' End #3
> 
> 
> Lands' End #4
> 
> 
> Polo #1 - this is more of a poplin material, but still a great Summertime pattern.
> 
> 
> Brooks #1


----------



## g3dahl

I have bought many things here during the past two years and offered almost nothing for sale until today. My buying has slowed down greatly as my closet has become fuller (an understatement if there ever was one), but I have greatly enjoyed learning about classic items of clothing and looking at the pictures, even when things aren't my size. I am grateful to those of you who have taken the time to post in this thread, and even provide some education along the way, especially after finding how long it actually takes to create major ad.

As always, I am much happier to deal with you guys here than on eBay. I hope this thread continues, even if some of us slow down or take a break once in awhile.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Sizing is likely the reason why those shoes are still available and why I don't buy here as much as I could. We've got a small community and if something isn't your size, it isn't your size. I've made enough mistakes trying to stretch shoes and get things altered that weren't worth it to know when to pass. 

And I can't speak for everyone, but I've already got my basics covered. Even if something is in my size, I might pass if I already have a similar item or that item in enough quantity. If I get a wild hair for something, like a popover or something equally obscure, I would love to do business here, but will likely find something on eBay first to scratch that itch.


----------



## g3dahl

The Cable & Co shoes in my post above were mistakenly listed as 10.5D. It has now been corrected: they are 10D. Sorry!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Good for you on those shoes.

As one who sells, but not lately, I want to know if something wasn't as described. We all make mistakes--I've probably screwed up on jacket linings where the lining come apart on a seam because I, personally, don't care about minor flaws like that which my tailor fixes for free. I may well have screwed up on pockets because I generally don't put my hands in the pockets of the things I sell. But that's not an excuse. If there's a problem, you should let the seller know. The last time this happened, it was a shirt that I advertised based on the tag size. I didn't bother measuring, but I should have, because the sleeves had been altered/shortened. Buyer got their money back.

I can't speak for everyone, of course, but I've had nothing but positive experiences, and I've bought a lot here. When something wasn't right, the seller made it right. To hear complaints is somewhat disheartening. This is a hobby for the vast majority of sellers. If sellers aren't hitting the mark, the market lets them know. It is way, way, way easier to scroll through these listings than it is to go out into the field and find stuff in the wild.



Yodan731 said:


> As a buyer of ~10 items in the past year or so, I have to say that shopping the exchange can be a somewhat frustrating experience. It seems like I am sorting through the same items that have already been bumped 10 (probably an exaggeration) times. I usually just skip over long posts with bumped items, although this probably causes me to miss out on new items in those posts.
> 
> Another minor annoyance is the frequent over-exaggeration of condition. Not every item resold here is in "excellent" condition, despite the glowing descriptions. I've bought items list as in great condition where linings/pockets were completely shredded and unusable. Other items had obvious holes that should have been noted by the sellers. I haven't complained because the items are usually worth the discounted prices anyways and I felt petty complaining about a failed $25 purchase.
> 
> Overall, I have been very pleased with about half of the items I've purchased here, and disappointed in the other half.
> 
> By the way, I bought the pebble grained Florsheim's. . .


----------



## Tilton

I have a pair of brown Gucci Bit loafers and black Allen Edmonds Grayson tassel loafers to get rid of. Both are size 10 D. 

The Graysons are in better shape than the Gucci's, but both are more than wearable and serviceable. 

The Graysons have a scuff on one of the toes, but it is easily covered with polish. The Guccis have the top of one heel edge worn through (where your achilles rubs). Both have toppy's with tons of life left. 

$55 CONUS for each pair or $100 for both. Or make a decent offer.

This is a long shot, but I would also trade either for a skagit head in 400gr or both for a full skagit line in 375-410gr or a decent fly reel that would fit 8/9/10 line. 















​


----------



## Tilton

Sorry for the tiny pics, but if you want a bigger version of anything, just ask!


----------



## Yodan731

I don't mean to be nitpicky, and that's why I haven't mentioned anything in the past. The only reason I mention it now is because we seem to be discussing the fact that business in this thread has slowed. I still find good value and convenience here, or I wouldn't be buying (2 items purchased today). I'm just airing my grievance, so to speak, in order to provide possible reasons why business might be slowing.

Another, unexplored, reason for the slowdown may be that trad/preppy/ivy is slowly falling out of favor with the masses again. The cruel cycle of fashion may be passing us by yet again. Our preferred style of dress seems to be trendy a few years of every generation and maybe our time in the sun is ending yet again. Who knows?



32rollandrock said:


> Good for you on those shoes.
> 
> As one who sells, but not lately, I want to know if something wasn't as described. We all make mistakes--I've probably screwed up on jacket linings where the lining come apart on a seam because I, personally, don't care about minor flaws like that which my tailor fixes for free. I may well have screwed up on pockets because I generally don't put my hands in the pockets of the things I sell. But that's not an excuse. If there's a problem, you should let the seller know. The last time this happened, it was a shirt that I advertised based on the tag size. I didn't bother measuring, but I should have, because the sleeves had been altered/shortened. Buyer got their money back.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone, of course, but I've had nothing but positive experiences, and I've bought a lot here. When something wasn't right, the seller made it right. To hear complaints is somewhat disheartening. This is a hobby for the vast majority of sellers. If sellers aren't hitting the mark, the market lets them know. It is way, way, way easier to scroll through these listings than it is to go out into the field and find stuff in the wild.


----------



## gamma68

I'm quite new to this forum and am genuinely interested in purchasing some staples, as I've recently lost weight and am in need of upgrading my wardrobe. To be frank, I'm not seeing what I need: a high-quality, single-breasted, 2B navy blazer, 40R. If anyone is interested in parting with a gently used one, I'm all ears. There are lots on eBay, but I think I'd prefer to work with someone here who has a genuine interest in clothes and knows what they're talking about (not just flipping). 

So, for those people offering items here are frustrated with slow sales, remember this: there are always new people without overflowing closets (like myself) seeking staples. And I can only make so many unsuccessful trips to the thrift stores before becoming frustrated.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PM sent for the gucci loafers



Tilton said:


> Sorry for the tiny pics, but if you want a bigger version of anything, just ask!


----------



## TDI GUY

J.press, first bb bow and j.crew tie all SOLD. Open to offers on remaining ties. Oh, and the polo and bb coats in the sales forum have received their final drop....now $100 each shipped conus.

QUOTE=TDI GUY;1385312]








From Left to Right: press (3.5"), brooks, brooks, j.crew (3.25"), polo
(3", wool), Robert Talbott (bow, wool), Robert Talbott for Nordstrom (3.25").

$12 each shipped first class conus. Offers welcome, particularly on multiples.

Thanks!

(And both brooks and polo sport coats still available in sales forum. Feel free to make offers on either of those as well).[/QUOTE]


----------



## MikeF

Yodan731 said:


> As a buyer of ~10 items in the past year or so, I have to say that shopping the exchange can be a somewhat frustrating experience. It seems like I am sorting through the same items that have already been bumped 10 (probably an exaggeration) times. I usually just skip over long posts with bumped items, although this probably causes me to miss out on new items in those posts.
> 
> Another minor annoyance is the frequent over-exaggeration of condition. Not every item resold here is in "excellent" condition, despite the glowing descriptions. I've bought items list as in great condition where linings/pockets were completely shredded and unusable. Other items had obvious holes that should have been noted by the sellers. I haven't complained because the items are usually worth the discounted prices anyways and I felt petty complaining about a failed $25 purchase.
> 
> Overall, I have been very pleased with about half of the items I've purchased here, and disappointed in the other half.
> 
> By the way, I bought the pebble grained Florsheim's. . .


After buying a lot of stuff here, I have had the opposite experience. Everything I have bought has been as good as or better than described. In fact, especially with shirts, a good bit of the stuff I would would swear was new if I didn't know better. Sizing has been right so far too. It's been slow lately but I'm not complaining because there was a stretch where too many good, unique items came up for sale at the same time. It will get going again soon and there is not a better group of sellers anywhere than here.


----------



## Barnavelt

Thanks in large part to the exchange and my related increased thrifting activity, I have been able to assemble a very nice wardrobe (especially when it comes to sport coats and ties) at a fraction of what the "bought new" price would have been. I am exceedingly grateful to the fine members with whom I have dealt, and I like to think that I have contributed in my own way with things I have sold here. In response to Yodan731, far from fading away, I actually think the ivy-inspired "trend" is only just beginning to re-emerge with the general populace. IMHO many of the clothing labels we search out in thrifts (i.e. not just "Polo") have increased in popularity and increasingly become targets for consignment buyers and semi-pro ebay flippers, thus resulting in a relative dearth of these items in some areas. As one who thrifts in a relatively target-poor area when it comes to such things, I can reasonably attest to the fact that "dead gentlemen" and "honey holes" of good quality used clothing have been rapidly drying up in recent months. It could just be the regular cycle, and I do assume the Summer months are slower for the types of things I look for, but when a greater number of people come to covet items that are exceedingly expensive when bought new, such as an $800 J Press blazer, the secondhand supply will be snatched up ever more quickly as it becomes available at the local GW and the like.


----------



## MycroftH

I've purchased about ten items from the esteemed Tweedydon in the last year, plus another half dozen or so from Exchange regulars like Drlivingston, Orgetrix and Dexconstruct.

Every item has arrived as expected as far as condition and fit, and often better than I expected. Basically, the polar opposite of my purchases from the 'Bay.

I've been able to significantly upgrade my professional wardrobe and also provide gifts to family members for roughly $25 - $50 per item. Fantastic deals on things that I routinely receive compliments on.

My thanks to the gentlemen who make this Exchange happen... I could not be happier with my experiences here and I hope it continues exactly as it is.


----------



## blacksby

I agree with the positive experiences regarding this forum, and this thread. Of course it can be cyclical and very dependent on sizing and selection, but that's life on the internet, and very much life of the the thrift shop experience.


----------



## TDI GUY

*WTB: recent vintage 3/2 sack sport coats 41/42r*

Hi all,

Not sure if this ever works but here goes. I am in the market for recent vintage (past ten years or so) 3/2 sack sport coats from Brooks and/or Press size 41 or 42R. After some trial and error experimenting with different makers and cuts (see recent activity in sales forum) I've concluded that the 3/2 sack really is the best cut for me. I can never seem to make vintage work, so looking for some more recent models. It's unfortunate that BB doesn't seem to be offering more than the blazer and camel hair in the sack cut anymore.

thanks!


----------



## mrfixit

Orgetorix said:


> I've pretty much quit offering stuff on the Exchange. Too few buyers, too many sellers, and after a few years of participating we all have too much stuff in our closets. I'd rather throw it up on Ebay BINOBO and let it sit for a month than put it here and have to bump it every day to keep it out from under the avalanche of ain't-nobody-ever-wanted-that-brand tweed.


there is always the sales forum


----------



## Ekphrastic

I, for one, have stopped buying because I promised my wife _no more sport coats_. (And no more shoes.) If, however, I were to see some trousers, or a coat, or any other category which I haven't foresworn against... :devil:


----------



## Hitch

MycroftH said:


> I've purchased about ten items from the esteemed Tweedydon in the last year, plus another half dozen or so from Exchange regulars like Drlivingston, Orgetrix and Dexconstruct.
> 
> Every item has arrived as expected as far as condition and fit, and often better than I expected. Basically, the polar opposite of my purchases from the 'Bay.
> 
> I've been able to significantly upgrade my professional wardrobe and also provide gifts to family members for roughly $25 - $50 per item. Fantastic deals on things that I routinely receive compliments on.
> 
> My thanks to the gentlemen who make this Exchange happen... I could not be happier with my experiences here and I hope it continues exactly as it is.


Worth repeating.


----------



## Pappa

Heyy!! I have bought wonderful stuff over the years on this site. Every one of the purchaces have been as described if not better. This is a great place to thrift when you don't have a classy thrift store in your area. Some of these guys find GREAT stuff!! Keep up the good work folks!


----------



## conductor

BB XL linen shirt from the previous page SOLD. Still open to offers on the rest.


----------



## g3dahl

AE Graysons 10.5 from my post on the previous page are SOLD. Thanks!


----------



## country_gentleman

Just adding another voice to the chorus of thanks for the sellers who work hard in this forum! I'm relatively new to trad clothing, and this forum has helped me along that learning curve. While size can be an issue, the exposure to makes and models alone has benefited me. As well, I enjoy the commentary that crops up when appropriate.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Eljos Navy Flannel Sack Blazer

Nice medium-to-heavier weight flannel with a slightly pronounced twills. Great condition, no flaws.

All the little details, patch pocket, RED lining (looks orange - but it is red) lapped seams, hooked vent, hand-sewn buttonholes, high-stance.

Buttons are generic plain brass, this is a good candidate for your own buttons!

Measures out around a 39/40S or a stylish shorter Reg Cut.

40"chest 
34" sleeve
Across back: 18"
29" BOC to hem





































BUMP - $45ppd


----------



## firedancer

^ that's funny how people see color differently. I always thought the lining of the Eljos blazers I've seen were Orange. Just like the school colors at UVA.


----------



## Yodan731

I guess I'm the bad guy of the week!


----------



## Tilton

The Eljo's jacket is awesome. 

Firedancer: the lining is RED. This is not a matter of seeing it differently - this thing is Santa Suit red. Eljo's makes an orange lining and this is not it.


----------



## firedancer

Tilton said:


> The Eljo's jacket is awesome.
> 
> Firedancer: the lining is RED. This is not a matter of seeing it differently - this thing is Santa Suit red. Eljo's makes an orange lining and this is not it.


My bad, I just couldn't see a discernible difference between the orange Eljos label and the lining. They both look orange to me.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Tassel Loafers, Suede Bucks, and LL Bean Barn Coat*

Update on remaining items:

*********************************************

*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar. 
*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************

*Like the classic bucks, but a thicker sole*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Taupe Suede Bucks, Size 9D*

Click pics for larger view.

*SIZE 9D* Taupe color; Suede Upper; Goodyear Welt; Rubber Sole.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front; Soles barely worn; very small spot.
I got these off The Exchange last summer, only wore them twice before deciding
the heels are a bit tall for my taste (and back); I did manage to get a small spot
on them (see pics), so I'm knocking $10 off what I paid.
*PRICE: $25 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************

*Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sneakers, Size 10D*









*SOLD!*

*********************************************

*No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Casual Jacket - Light Olive*

*SOLD!*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yodan731 said:


> I guess I'm the bad guy of the week!


Not at all. You expressed a thoughtful opinion thoughtfully and politely. There is always room for that. And please let us know how those shoes work out for you.


----------



## Pentheos

Be on the lookout for a few items in 48L, as well as a XXL Barbour Liddesdale, coming soon.

And, come the second or third week of June, I am going to liquidate my 48L holdings: think BB and Press suits, 8+ tweed jackets, maybe 30 BB ties, and some shell cordovan.

I have far too much stuff and have been shrinking lately.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Yodan731 said:


> Another, unexplored, reason for the slowdown may be that trad/preppy/ivy is slowly falling out of favor with the masses again. The cruel cycle of fashion may be passing us by yet again. Our preferred style of dress seems to be trendy a few years of every generation and maybe our time in the sun is ending yet again. Who knows?


Perhaps so. I'm by no means an expert, but I think you might be right. I have visited a lot of fashion blogs over the last year, if only to compare/contrast what is talked about in the trad threads, here. I find that there seems to be a lot of "mixing" of traditional styles with trendy fashion. Maybe that has been going on for a long time and I have only noticed it since the time that I have become more "trad;" I really don't know.

I will say, however, that I am pleased with the fact that bowties and double breasted suit and sport coats have not fallen out of "fashion," as many have predicted they would.


----------



## Yodan731

Just received from sbdivemaster an LL Bean jacket. Fits perfectly and appears to be brand new (or barely worn). Also arrived 1 business day after purchase. Thanks!


----------



## jwlester

Anyone have formal braces they would be willing to part with? A set up studs would be great as well if anyone has some. Thanks in advance.

Josh


----------



## nohio

*Emblematic Ties*

*Emblematic Tie: Flags of USA and China - $12

*

















Labeled: Hampton Limited, New York
100% Polyester

Measurements
Length: 55"
Width: 3.25"

*Emblematic ovelty golf neck tie -$10
*Navy ground with woven "Fore" (Golf ball "O")


















Used: Excellent condition - no holes, pulls, or stains
Labeled: Bunce Brothers, Cleveland
100% Polyester

Measurements
Length: 56.5"
Width: 3.25"

*Emblematic novelty golf neck tie - $12*
Navy ground with woven relaxing golfer
"Between Rounds"


















Used: Excellent condition - no holes, pulls, or stains
Labeled: Alynn Neckwear, Stamford, Conn.
100% Polyester

Measurements
Length: 56.5"
Width: 3.5"


----------



## nohio

*Navy Blazers*

* $35 - SAMUELSOHN: Como model - 44LNavy Blazer, Made in Canada
*100% Wool, Super 110s


























There are a couple of small holes on one of the sleeves where a button was once attached. Otherwise, the jacket is in very good condition.

-Regular shoulder
-Generous fit
-Single breasted
-2 button
-Crested Gold Buttons
-Center vent
-Flap pockets
-Stripe sleeve lining
-Breast welt

Chest (pit-to-pit): 24"
Waist: 23
Sleeve: 26" (+1.5")
Shoulder (seam-to-seam): 21"

*$35 - LANDS' END Navy Blazer - 42S
*Made in USA
100% Wool


















Excellent condition

-Single breasted, 2 button
-Textured gold buttons (producing a matte effect)
-Center vent, Flap pockets, Fully lined

Chest (pit-to-pit): 22.5"
Waist: 22
Sleeve: 24" (+2")
Shoulder (seam-to-seam): 20.5"
Length (from bottom of collar): 30"

*$28 - LANDS' END Navy Blazer - 44S
*Made in Mexico
100% Wool










Excellent condition

-Single breasted, 2 button
-Textured gold buttons (producing a matte effect)
-Center vent, Flap pockets, Fully lined

Chest (pit-to-pit): 23.5"
Waist: 22.5
Sleeve: 24" (+2")
Shoulder (seam-to-seam): 20"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29.5"


----------



## Kreiger

Available for sale is this lovely light grey flannel suit by Oxxford. The suit is tagged 41 T and measures as listed below. The cloth is a nice, lightweight flannel that would be great for Spring or Fall. The suit is 2 button and darted, with very nice shoulders, not too padded or boxy at all. The pants are flat front and have cuffs.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22"
Waist at top button: 20.5"
Length BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 25"

Pants waist:36"
Pants inseam:31.3"

https://iageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/snb12174.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/snb12164.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/snb12171.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/snb12172.jpg/

Asking $125----->$115 SHIPPED CONUS a VERYfair price, I think, for a high quality staple suit like this.


----------



## Kreiger

Available for sale: five classic ties all at great prices! REDUCTIONS!!!!!!!!!!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/snb12182.JPG/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/snb12183.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/snb12184.JPG/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/snb12185.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/snb12186.jpg/

From left to right:

A: Brooks Brothers Makers, Burgundy solid Repp twill tie, 3 5/8" x 59" (USA) SOLD
B: Hess's of Allentown, 80/20 poly-silk navy repp sailboat emblematic tie, 3" x 56" (Presumably USA) SOLD
C: The Tie Bar, Argyle and Sutherland stripe silk tie, 3 1/2" x 62" (CHINA) SOLD
D: Rooster Ruffler for Hess's, green/navy/red/white repp stripe twill tie, 3 3/8" x 56" (USA)
E: Land's End, Burgundy/navy/lt. gold paisley print 80/20 cotton-wool tie, 3 1/2" x 58" (USA)

ASKING: INCLUDES SHIPPING CONUS

ALL TIES NOW $5 EACH!!!!


----------



## vwguy

Last three still available, $30 for them shipped CONUS.



vwguy said:


> It's March Madras!
> 
> All are XL, and no issues whatsover, I have way too many madras shirts so some of them need to go. 2 for $30, 3 for $40 shippped CONUS.
> 
> Lands' End #2
> 
> 
> Polo #1 - this is more of a poplin material, but still a great Summertime pattern.
> 
> 
> Brooks #1


----------



## egerland

> Just adding another voice to the chorus of thanks for the sellers who work hard in this forum! I'm relatively new to trad clothing, and this forum has helped me along that learning curve. While size can be an issue, the exposure to makes and models alone has benefited me. As well, I enjoy the commentary that crops up when appropriate.


My own experiences buying here have all been positive. I'm not buying much these days because I just have too much stuff already. More sports coats than I can keep track of, 100+ ties etc etc. My wife complains of all the closet space I use.


----------



## gamma68

egerland said:


> My own experiences buying here have all been positive. I'm not buying much these days because I just have too much stuff already. More sports coats than I can keep track of, 100+ ties etc etc. My wife complains of all the closet space I use.


Would you happen to have a classic 2B navy blazer in 40R that you're willing to part with? I'm building my wardrobe from scratch and need to acquire this staple. You could help a fella out, and get your wife off your back. That's what I call a "win-win" situation.


----------



## GamecockGrad

gamma68 said:


> Would you happen to have a classic 2B navy blazer in 40R that you're willing to part with? I'm building my wardrobe from scratch and need to acquire this staple. You could help a fella out, and get your wife off your back. That's what I call a "win-win" situation.


PM - I have a back up 40 or 41R...let me check my gf's place


----------



## gamma68

GamecockGrad said:


> PM - I have a back up 40 or 41R...let me check my gf's place


 PM sent, thanks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I bought these on the forum a couple of months ago, hoping I could squeeze into them. Unfortunately, they are a bit small for me.

*Quoddy Camp Mocs - Size 12*










Just looking to recoup what I paid for them plus shipping, so asking *$60 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Titus_A

jwlester said:


> A set up studs would be great as well if anyone has some./QUOTE]
> 
> Ebay: an antique MOP set will set you back less than $50, studs and cufflinks, and if you set up an RSS feed you'll have what you're looking for in a couple of weeks tops.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Send a PM to "doglover11111" on eBay

She sold me two outstanding sets a little while ago and may have some unlisted.



jwlester said:


> Anyone have formal braces they would be willing to part with? A set up studs would be great as well if anyone has some. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Josh


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I recently ordered and am anticipating the arrival of these braces. Seller does ship to US.



jwlester said:


> Anyone have formal braces they would be willing to part with? A set up studs would be great as well if anyone has some. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Josh


----------



## AshScache

Anyone a 14.5 x 32? If so, I've got a Brooks Brothers blue OCBD and a Brooks Brothers Makers blue/white contrast collar dress shirts. 

$40 for both, CONUS, obo. 

Pics available when I get home......


----------



## oldominion

The Seiko 5 sold. Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, I'm hating life that these don't fit, but they don't, and so they'll have to go to someone else. I've never seen this shade of color, ever, in old-school pebble grain Imperials. The pictures speak for themselves. They are five-nail 9.5 B, v-cleat, double-nailed heel. The heels have moderate wear, but nothing serious--the soles are super thick and more than a decade, or even two, away from any attention, as is the case with built-to-last Imperials of this vintage. Uppers are flawless. Just $60 CONUS. You will never, ever find a pair of Imperials like this, so if it is your size, be advised.


----------



## AshScache

Here are some pics of the 14.5 x 32 contrast collar and OCBD I posted yesterday. Still available. I only grabbed these because they seemed a shame to leave for the price, so make me an offer on both and let me out them in the mail tomorrow--I'm far more willing to deal on a package deal....asking $40 OBO CONUS


----------



## Topsider

^ Staples through the collar...? I'd run screaming from that thrift store. :icon_pale:


----------



## AshScache

Anybody wear 10 A? AE Hancock and Garner monk straps, in excellent condition--the neither have really been worn. 

Could snag both if anyone's interested.....probably $100 for them together.


----------



## AshScache

These shouldn't last long at all--Berle patchwork madras shorts in 36 waist--$45, CONUS, OBO.....


----------



## 32rollandrock

Topsider said:


> ^ Staples through the collar...? I'd run screaming from that thrift store. :icon_pale:


Maddening, yes, but not a deal killer, especially with Oxford cloth. Just take care when removing the staple and launder. The fabric fibers will swell and fill in the hole and then good as new.


----------



## TweedyDon

STUNNING OXXFORD SUIT! 

Hand-Tailored and Never Worn!



​This is absolutely gorgeous! It has NEVER BEEN WORN, and is complete not only with all of its original tags, but all of its original basting, too; all three front pockets are sewn shut, and the shoulders also carry the original basting thread. Yes, this is that Internet rarity--a genuinely New With Tags Oxxford suit, which has really never been worn! As such, this suit is in precisely the same condition as it would be in were you to have purchased it new--better, in fact, insofar as it still retains the basting thread that your store's in-house tailor would have removed.

As well as being *genuinely and completely New With Tags*, this suit boasts all of the features that you would expect from Oxxford's higher-end offerings.

*It has been Made by Hand. *

The suit is cut from a beautiful lighter-weight navy blue wool cloth; this is advertised as being a "Lakeshore Tropical" suit, and so is perfect for the warmer days of Spring and early Fall, as well as summer. Both jacket and trousers are beautifully cut. The jacket is fully canvassed, and half lined in Oxxford's signature lining, featuring its insignia. The stitching throughout appears to be done by hand, and the buttonholes appear handmade--this comports with the tag stating that this suit was made by hand. The jacket features a single center vent. It also features three patch pockets, all of which still retain their original basting. The jacket has a 3/2 lapel roll, but is subtly darted, so it is not a classic 3/2 sack. The buttons are beautifully shaped, feature subtle grooving, and appear to be solid brass; they are certainly not merely plated. Owing to the type of buttons used as well as the patch pockets the jacket could function perfectly as a blazer without the accompanying trousers.

The trousers are double-pleated and feature waist loops. One leg is unhemmed; the other is hemmed and cuffed. They have some minor discoloration on the interior waistband at some point, possible from the heat of a press. Otherwise, they are, like the jacket, in new condition.

Please note that the trousers have a large waist; *as such, this suit is PRICED AS A BLAZER*, although the trousers will accompany the jacket.

The retail on an Oxxford suit of this quality is extremely high; in four figures, with the first not being a 1! However, my pricing structure is simple; I offer rarities like this at prices that I, as a junior academic, would consider a wonderful bargain were I to be their buyer! So, this is priced at

just *$165, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.* International inquiries are also very welcome, with tracked Priority mail shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/8

Waist (laid flat): 21
Inseam 34" without hem; 30 3/8 with hem, plus 1 1/2 cuff and 1 1/4 to extend.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING PANTS!
**
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*

_*All waist measurements are taken flat across the waist.

All trousers are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*_

*All trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!
*

2) Brooks Brothers "346" linen trousers. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 1/4, Inseam 29 1/4 (+1 1/4). Asking $20.

 

3) Tailor Khakis. Waist 21; Inseam 29 (+1). Asking $18.

 

4) Bill's Khakis Cords. BEAUTIFUL burnt orange! Tagged 40; M2. Waist 20 1/2; Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/4 cuff. Asking $28.

  

5) LL Bean cords. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $18.

 

8) Brooks Brothers Country Club light-colored khakis. Tagged 35/32. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $22.

 

10) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $20.

 

14) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $20, or offer.

 

15) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $22, or offer.

   

16) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $18.

 

17) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $14

 

*
18) Barbour Khaki trousers. *Cut from heavier cotton, these are a lovely dark khaki. Pleated front. Rumpled, so in Very Good condition. Asking just $16, or offer.

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff.

 

*19) Brooks Brothers pinstripes.* Sold as odd trousers. Made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking just $8

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 30 + 1/2 cuff.

 

*20) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $14

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*21) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $9, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*23) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $8, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on Spring and Summer jackets!*

I have a lot of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today--with a lot more on their way!

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 40L Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Three Season jacket*

This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid in various shades of versatile brown, this lovely recent jacket is a more unusual three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, half-canvassed, and with a single centre vent, this is in excellent condition. Imported, as Brooks would say! 

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4










    

*2) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4









      

*
3) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $45, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4 
Length: 31 1/2










  

*4) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and alo admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*5) BOLD BRITISH SPRING GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*6) Italian Spring jacket in silk, linen, and wool!*

Like the Boss, above, this jacket isn't quite my usual style... But also like the Boss, it's a wonderful jacket that deserves a good home here! Cut from an E. Thomas superfine cloth that's a blend of silk (40), linen (35), and wool (25), this has a wonderful hand and drape, and its weight makes it perfect for the upcoming warmer weather. Beautifully styled, this has a three button front, a lovely lapel roll, and features dual vents. It is half canvassed and fully lined. Please note that my pictures don't come near to doing this justice--it's a lovely light tobacco color! I's in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

This is tagged a 40R, and measures:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4










   

*7) BEAUTIFUL Hand-Tailored Spring jacket from Tom James! Working cuffs, fully canvassed!*

This was formerly the property of Michael Sapnar, currently CEO of Transatlantic Holdings, Inc., who earns roughly 60 times what I do each year--lucky man!

This jacket is a beauty, and he must have spent a lot on it. Cut from beautifully soft cloth in perfect Spring tones of blue, peat and slate, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It was hand-tailored, and beautifully made by Tom James. It features a twin vent, which carries with it an interior retainer to prevent flare. It also has working surgeon's cuffs. WIth the exception of two or three loose stitches in the lining one one corner of the vent this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition. It was hand-tailored in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on remaining jackets and tuxedos!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Pendleon Basketweave Tweed--with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This is a lovely jacket! A lovely basketweave in shades of grey and cream, this features patch pockets, suede elbow patches, a single centre vent, and football buttons. It is fully lined, and was made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for one flaw--the former owner decided to write his initial in marker pen in the interior, under one pocket! Because of this, I'm asking

*just $16 or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeev: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2










   

*2) BESPOKE Cashmere Twill (?) Jacket with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is wonderful! made by Robert Tailor in 1980 at The Mandarin Hotel in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong, this jacket carries no fabric content tag, but it's almost certainly thick, heavy cashmere twill... extremely soft and luxurious, with a wonderful hand! It has fully functional surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful custom paisley lining, and a single back vent. The colourway of the fabric is wonderful--a wonderful, rich dark chestnut and peat black, that my pictures utterly fail to capture! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2










  

*3) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*4) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ver in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










   

*5) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket*

This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed. I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*6) RARE Italian 3/2 tweed sack!*

This is a wonderful rarity--if it's your size, grab it! Made in Italy, this is a 3/2 sack jacket--but a very, very unstructured one, combining Italian tailoring with an American classic style. It is quarter-lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the pockets are flapped. It features three button cuffs, and appears to be half-canvassed.

There's no fabric content on the tweed, but it's extremely soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was either shetland or possibly even a wool-cashmere blend. What is certain is that the colouring and patterning is wonderful--a lovely dark forest green-brown herringbone, flecked throughout with blue, burnt orange, red, cream, and brown. It was made in Italy.

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*7) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$42, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*8) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*9) CLASSIC basketweave Harris tweed*

This is a lovely, clasic tweed! Cut from a tweed with lovely earth tones of slate grey and brown, this is single vented, half-lined, and half-canvassed. It also has leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It's in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $23, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   

*10) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










   

*TUXEDOS*

* 1) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*2) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $20, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










  ​
*3) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*4) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $22, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## nerdykarim

Help me fund my first custom sack jacket! Take $10 off for each additional item purchased. 

Polo: Ralph Lauren flannel pants, sz 34x30. New With Tags. Fabric made in Italy, Pants made in S. Korea. I think MSRP on these was close to $200. Asking $42 shipped.


BB popover, sz large. Bought very recently from Steve Smith on AAAT. Washed but never worn (too large for me). $32 shipped.



BB extra slim fit OCBD, sz 15.5x34. Purchased at retail, worn once, has a small factory defect (pictured). $22 shipped. *SOLD!*



Lot with LE striped OCBD, med (pocket and tag removed, worn once), LE Elston, med (tag removed, never worn), and Gap chambray workshirt, med (tag removed, worn once). $27 shipped.



Seiko 5 watch on Hadley-Roma leather strap. Some light scuffing (see photos). Keeps good time; I just prefer my old Hammy. $57 shipped. *SOLD!*


New without tags, never worn Barbour Liddesdale size small. Bought from Nordstrom for around $200, but not a great fit for my hips. Unfortunately, I took the hangtags off. $140 shipped/best offer.


Burberry burgundy polo, sz sm. Although I believe it's legit, I bought it either on AAAT or SF, so I can't personally vouch for authenticity. $22 shipped.



J. Crew mainline polo, sz med. Bought on "final sale" last year; was hoping this would be more of a "Georgia Bulldogs" red than a burgundy. MSRP: $42.50; asking $22 shipped.



These new/unworn Brooks Brothers/Black Fleece boots are listed in the sales forum. Price dropped to $300.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop!*

*EXQUISITE EDE & RAVENSCROFT DB BLAZER!*








This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Made by the best Robemakers in Britain, Ede and Ravenscroft of Chancery Lane, London, this double-breasted blazer is exquisite.

Packed with handwork, not the least of which is the pick-stitching on the beautiful peak lapels, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has the classic 2 by 2 button configuration, and features four button cuffs. It has twin vents, as befits it impeccable English heritage, and features subtle darting and flapped pockets.

This was, of course, Made in England. It is in absolutely beautiful condition, and has clearly been worn sparingly, if at all. The sole flaw is a single thread pull--and by single thread pull, I mean a SINGLE threadhead pull!--on the flap of the left-hand pocket, which I only found on the fourth inspection.

This is a steal at* just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.* And offers are VERY welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

This is tagged a 44 Long, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*New listings! More Spring/Summer Jackets!*

*I have some more lovely Spring/Summer tradly jackets to pass on today, ranging from c. 38 to c.50!

AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!

And also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Hickey-Freeman "Customized Clothing" Blazer--with "George and Dragon" brass buttons!*

This is absolutely terrific! A wonderful blazer that's on the cusp of charcoal and lighter navy blue in colour--NOT an orphan, as shown by the buttons and cut--this was made in the USA by Hickey Freeman, for their customized clothes line. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined in a wonderful scarlet lining with subtle paisley patterning. It's a standard two-button model, with darts, and is single vented. The buttons are terrific--they feature George killing the dragon, and have a great heft to them! This does have a small repair in the interior lining by the vent--a few stitches have been added--and hence this is in just very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a great bargain at

*just $35, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*2) BEAUTIFUL Mint Green Blazer for the larger trad.*

This is lovely, and perfect for Spring! Made in Canada for that bastion of Southern Trad Rubenstein's of New Orleans, this jacket is cut from subtly complex basketweave cloth--see the close up of the sleeve for details. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and half-canvassed. It is lined in a complementary moss green, and the buttons are green-toned also. This is in excellent condition--it still has its original inspection slips in the interior pockets.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 31 3/4



   

*3) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $32, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*4) Brooks Brothers Miniature Houndstooth Jacket*

*Claimed!*

*5) Princeton Clothing Co. vintage 3/2 sack*

Made for Princeton Clothing Co. back when this was a minor competitor to Langrock, Hilton, Landau, and The English Shop, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. The cloth is a lovely Spring medley of lichen green, chestnut brow, and peat black, with an aquamarine overcheck. This is a perfect Spring jacket--all the more so as it appears to be cut from heavy cotton, or possibly lightweight gabardine. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and features the classic two button cuff. Although there are no obvious flaws, this is an older piece, and hence is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $30, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31



  

*6) Lovely Basketweave with Overcheck Jacket by RL Chaps, with a 3/2 lapel!*

This is a very nice jacket! Cut from a complex basketweave cloth with a subtle russet overcheck, this is that oddity--a darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll! Made in Canada, this appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31


----------



## AshScache

SOLD.



AshScache said:


> Here are some pics of the 14.5 x 32 contrast collar and OCBD I posted yesterday. Still available. I only grabbed these because they seemed a shame to leave for the price, so make me an offer on both and let me out them in the mail tomorrow--I'm far more willing to deal on a package deal....asking $40 OBO CONUS


----------



## AshScache

DROPS:

3/2 blue sport coat SOLD

lets try $35 each for the belts or both for $65.
on the Southwick suit lets try $50.

all include shipping, CONUS.



AshScache said:


> I bragged over the weekend about scoring Allen Edmonds and Trafalgar belts-- they're beautiful, but at a 46 waist, too big even for me. So, they're on the exchange.
> 
> First up: Size 46 Trafalgar belt in oxblood/burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 or best offer CONUS
> 
> Next up: Size 46 Allen Edmonds belt in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 OBO CONUS-- or buy both belts for $75 CONUS OBO
> 
> Continuing....
> 
> This baby blue Southwick sportcoat was my grandfather's; I doubt it got much wear, but at 50R, its too big for me. Classic 3/2 roll, and was made for the now-defunct Kabat's of Ocean City, New Jersey, where most of his clothing came from. Fantastic jacket, just too big for the grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a closeup of the color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be in really great condition--likely worn very little, if ever. Asking $75 OBO CONUS
> 
> And finally....
> 
> Another Southwick suit that I picked up at a thrift when I was first getting started. Got it home, and realized that it didn't fit me nearly as well as I thought it would. It is tagged 46R and the pants are approximately a 38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a closeup of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $60 OBO CONUS.
> 
> Will entertain trades for any of the above....looking for AE shoes with leather soles in 10 eee, and especially a JPress "flap" OCBD in white or blue 17 x 34/35.
> 
> Message me if any of this is intriguing to you-- will certainly entertain offers.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly suits!*

*1) c. 42S. Brooks Brothers Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit.*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*3) c. 40, 42R. Custom Made 3/2 Tweed Sack Suit by Brigg's of Providence, RI. *

*This is stunning--a beautiful bespoke 3/2 sack tweed, c. 40, 42R. *

Brigg's of Providence is now long gone, having been replaced by Marc Allen, which is a more fashionable version of the old store. They still offer custom tailoring, though, and specialise in Loro Piana cashmeres and Barberis woolens which you'll select from one of their signature orange club chairs, so all is not lost!

This suit is a beauty! A perfectly cut 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderful lapel roll, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut from a mid-weight tweed, with a terrific colourway that my pictures don't do justice to at all--a wonderful complex basketweave with an overcheck of blueish-slate grey and fading bracken brown. This cloth is mid-weight, making this a wonderfully versatile, three season tweed. The jacket has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

The trousers are also beautifully cut, and are, of course, flat front, with a ticket pocket concealed flat against the waistband. They are cuffed.

This suit was built in 1982--although it might have been made yesterday. It's in excellent condition, but with two small flaws: There is a small tension tear at the corner of one of the back pockets of the trousers. Given its location, this would be a very easy fix for your local tailor, but it does need attention if the trousers are to be worn. And there are some minor pen marks on the lining by one of the interior pockets, as shown.

A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$60, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? * _*Please note that the jacket alone is worth this..... so securing a complete tweed suit at this price is a steal! *_

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Update and addition:

*********************************************

*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************

*No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*********************************************

*Polo Ralph Lauren Taupe Suede Bucks, Size 9D*

*SOLD!*

*********************************************

*Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sneakers, Size 10D*









*SOLD!*

*********************************************

*LL Bean Casual Jacket - Light Olive*

*SOLD!*


----------



## Barnavelt

Found these NOS Indian madras shorts and was mightily disappointed they are not my size. Great colorway, Elite clasp front, metal Talon zipper. The lining is lily white, never been worn. Comes complete with tea stains so you know it's legit 

17 inch waist laid flat
19 inch length
7.5 inch inseam
12 inch rise

Asking $ 25 CONUS


----------



## Topsider

*NO LOWBALL OFFERS, PLEASE.*

*All items are priced to sell. Prices include shipping in CONUS. *
*

Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket*

Classic charcoal herringbone, 3R2 sack. Flap pockets. Center vent. No issues.
No size tag. Overall length=34 in. Pit-pit=22 in. Sleeve=33 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$50 shipped, in CONUS.
























*Southwick Tweed Jacket

*Brown herringbone with windowpane overplaid. 2B w/darts. Patch pockets. Center vent. No issues. 
No size tag. Overall length=32 in. Pit-pit=20 in. Sleeve=31 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$50 shipped, in CONUS.
























*Shetland Wool Sweater*

Cream-colored 100% wool. Tagged "The Scotch House." No issues.
No size tag. Overall length=26-1/2 in. Pit-pit=23 in. Sleeve=33 in.
Made in Scotland.

$25 shipped, in CONUS. *SALE PENDING*

















*Fair Isle Sweater*

100% wool. Tagged "Wm. H. Leishman." No issues.
Size Large. Overall length=26-1/2 in. Pit-pit=21-1/2 in. Sleeve=34 in.
Made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

$25 shipped, in CONUS.










*Brass Hook Belt*

Brown leather. Appears unworn. Solid brass hook. Stamped "LEATHER MAN LTD." No issues.
No size tag. Overall length=44 in. Length to middle loop=37 in. Width=1-1/2 in. I would estimate this to fit a 32-34 in. waist.

$25 shipped, in CONUS.

















*Brooks Brothers Polo Shirt*

Yellow. 100% cotton. Short Sleeves. Tennis tail. New with tags. No issues.
Size Large. Slim fit. Overall length=29-1/2 in. Pit-pit=22 in.

$25 shipped, in CONUS.

















*Brooks Brothers Pajamas*

100% cotton. Button front shirt. Pants have drawstring waist. Appear unworn. No issues.
Size Extra Large. Shirt: Overall length=33 in. Pit-pit=25 in. Sleeve=34 in. Pants: Waist=48 in. Length=44 in. Inseam=31 in.

$25 shipped, in CONUS. *SALE PENDING*


----------



## TweedyDon

The Oxxford, the BB miniature houndstooth, the bespoke cashmere twill, and the shooting trousers have now all been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## conductor

Allen Edmonds Leeds in brown shell. Size 13A. These are great shoes in great shape, but the last is not quite right for my feet. Re-heeled with vibram heels about a year ago. Cross-posted in the sales forum.

Asking $80 shipped conus.



[URL=https://s63.photobucket.com/user/ianfcrane/media/C0DC32A0-3381-408A-AF0F-B31FB2337088-2905-000001B11277A830_zps47f50ff8.jpg.html]


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drop and bump

Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
No idea on the size of this, so I'll just post the measurements
good condition, save for a scuff or something on the left shoulder about 4" from the lapel hole
seems to be a heavy cavalry twill type fabric
24.5" across the chest, 26.25" sleeves, 47" bottom of collar to hem down the back
$35 shipped


scuff:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I bought this BB brown tweed from conductor a couple months back. I've been searching for a dark brown herringbone tweed (IMO a really versatile jacket), and it's been hard to find, especially in the trad style.
> 
> It's a _great_ jacket, and Conductor's measurements were spot on, but I was so worried about the length I didn't check out the shoulders and chest carefully enough.
> I'm a 38 and this is just too big on me, I think it fits more like a 40.
> Anyways, if anyone wants it for what I paid--$40 shipped, it's a great jacket and I hate to see it go.
> 
> And now, to appease any purists I may have irked with the previous offering, here is a lovely 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers brown herringbone blazer. Center vent, half lined, patch pockets, back seams are lapped. 100% wool, etc. USA made. In excellent condition. Asking $45
> 
> PtP - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 24" + 2.5" to let
> Shoulder - 18.25"
> Length from BoC - 30.5"


----------



## g3dahl

*Updates and drops*

Still available:

*Alden 9.5 B/D full strap pennies now $50
AE Clayton lizard 8.5D now $50
Cable & Co. 10D full strap pennies now $40
HF 10.5D tassels now $40*



g3dahl said:


> *1. Alden full-strap penny loafers
> 
> *Size 9.5 B/D, Aberdeen last.
> $60 * now $50 *shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger view.
> 
> 
> *2. Allen Edmonds McAllister*
> 
> Size 9.5 EEE, excellent condition. $50 shipped CONUS *SALE PENDING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger view
> 
> 
> *3. Allen Edmonds Grayson*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, excellent condition. *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Allen Edmonds Clayton*
> 
> Size 8.5D, genuine lizard. These are beautiful, and were very expensive when new. If only they were my size!
> $60 *now $50* shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Cable & Co. full strap penny loafers*
> 
> Size 10D, handmade in Italy. $50 *now $40* shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnail for larger image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6. Hickey Freeman (!) tassel loafers*
> 
> Size 10.5 D, handmade in Italy. $50 *now $40* shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Royal Tweed tassel loafers*
> 
> Size 9.5D (UK), bench made in England, with Cat's Paw and taps. PM for additional details. *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger image
> 
> 
> *8. Johnston Murphy Heritage wingtip oxfords*
> 
> Size 10E, made in USA, very little wear. $35.00 shipped CONUS *SALE PENDING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger view
> 
> 
> *9. Bruno Magli Larkin Platinum captoes, genuine alligator*
> 
> Size 10M, made in Italy. Like new, never worn outdoors. Bought these on the AAAC sales forum, tried them for about an hour and gave up.
> $150 shipped CONUS *SALE PENDING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnails for a larger image
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Polo Sport Ralph Lauren ranger mocs*
> 
> Size 10D, made in China, like new...maybe somebody can use these. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click thumbnail for a larger image


----------



## conductor

Square Rigger Pants from a few pages ago now CLAIMED


----------



## conductor

_I keep getting bites and sales, so another bump!

Further Drops and consolidations:_

_1. Charleston Patch Madras Khakis tagged size 36 - Made in the USA of Imported 100% cotton . I bought these a while ago on here, but they're a little big for me so I never wore them. They're in perfect shape with the tag still on, beautifully made, pleated, and fully lined. Asking $40 - __$35__ - __now $30__ shipped._

_Waist 18.5"_
_Inseam 34" + 1 3/4"_
_Leg Opening at Hemline 9"_
_Rise 12 3/4"_












_2. BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 now __$35__ shipped._

_Chest 21.5"_
_Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"_
_Length 29" (from bottom of collar)_
_Shoulders 18"_












_.....And some BUMPS_

_Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in black pebble grain. Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 - __$40__ - now $35 shipped conus._















_Tagged size 37/34 Brooks brothers "advantage chino" - __. In like-new condition. __Flat front, no cuff. Asking $30 shipped conus. DROP to SOLD_

_Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a __38 or so__? Please see measurements._

_Asking __$35__ - now $30 shipped conus_

_Pit to Pit 19 _
_Shoulder 17 3/4"_
_Sleeve 24" + 2"_
_Length 30"_











_Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a __42__, but as usual, please see measurements. _

_Asking $45 - drop to __$40 __conus - now $35_

_Jacket_

_Pit to Pit - 22.5"_
_Shoulders - 20"_
_Length - 31.5"_
_Sleeves - 24" + 2'_

_Pants_

_Waist - 16 1/4"_
_Rise 12.5"_
_Inseam 32"_











_Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to , but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know._

_Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined._

_Waist 20"_
_Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"_
_Leg opening 9 7/8"_
_Rise 12.5"_

_$30 shipped conus. __dropped to $25__- dropped to $20!__ - Now $18_











_A few items tonight gents - _

_First, you will need these if you plan on cutting down a tree in a snowstorm this winter. These are the thickest wool pants I have ever come across. Flat front with brace buttons, they show a few signs of light wear. However, these are heavy duty, and they're jut breaking in. I had a hard time getting good pics, but they are a deep green. The second pic shows you just how thick they are. No maker label, but they appear very similar to the hunting pants that LL Bean now offers for around $100. Just __$35__ - Now $30 __shipped conus. Flat front, no cuff. _

_Waist - 21"_
_Inseam - 31.5" + 2"_
_Overall length - 43"_


















_Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking __$45__ - now __$35__ - now $30!__ for this one. Wool. USA made._

_Chest pit to pit 21"_
_Sleeve 23.5" + 2"_
_Shoulder 18.75"_
_Length BOC 32"_










_Close up of fabric:_



_
__
Size 16/32 BB - button down in like-new condition.__
$28 shipped conus - now $20 - now 15_


----------



## tonylumpkin

Conductor picked up those patch madras Charleston khakis from me. If they're your style, I highly recommend them. Very well made!


----------



## Topsider

Some items sold.



Topsider said:


> *Shetland Wool Sweater*
> 
> Cream-colored 100% wool. Tagged "The Scotch House." No issues.
> No size tag. Overall length=26-1/2 in. Pit-pit=23 in. Sleeve=33 in.
> Made in Scotland.
> 
> $25 shipped, in CONUS. *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brass Hook Belt*
> 
> Brown leather. Appears unworn. Solid brass hook. Stamped "LEATHER MAN LTD." No issues.
> No size tag. Overall length=44 in. Length to middle loop=37 in. Width=1-1/2 in. I would estimate this to fit a 32-34 in. waist.
> 
> $25 shipped, in CONUS. *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Pajamas*
> 
> 100% cotton. Button front shirt. Pants have drawstring waist. Appear unworn. No issues.
> Size Extra Large. Shirt: Overall length=33 in. Pit-pit=25 in. Sleeve=34 in. Pants: Waist=48 in. Length=44 in. Inseam=31 in.
> 
> $25 shipped, in CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

Just received the Polo taupe bucks and a pair of mocs from Henry aka sbdivemaster. They were in great shape and were shipped quickly. Would buy from again!


----------



## CMDC

As soon as I get a chance I'm going to do some zombie offerings---spring items that didn't sell the first time around but might spur some interest now that the temps are changing. Plus, the thrifts here have been barren lately.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop before eBay...*

I bought these on the forum a couple of months ago, hoping I could squeeze into them. Unfortunately, they are a bit small for me. I am a 12.5 so these probably fit pretty true to size, maybe a touch narrow if anything.

*Quoddy Camp Mocs - Size 12*










Looking for *$57 shipped CONUS*. If these don't move by the weekend I'll throw them up on the Bay.


----------



## jkidd41011

*Recent Suits/Sport Coats 42 - 44 Range*

*Haspel Seersucker Suit -$60.00 Shipped*

Tagged 42R / 34x30. Found this online for $239.00. Appears to have been worn once. Great for your upcoming Kentucky Derby party.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 19" 
Pit to Pit - 22.5" 
Sleeves - 25" 
Length - 31" 
Two Button/Single Vent 
 Pants:

Waist - 17.25 Across (extra 2" if needed) 
Inseam - 30" ( 1.5" cuff) 
Double Pleated 

*Recent Southwick Mini Houndstooth Suit - $90.00 Shipped*

Tagged 43L ...Appears to be new without tags. The men's shop here sells the Southwick suits for $800 and up.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 26" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 
 Pants:

Waist - 18 Across (extra 1.5" if needed) 
Inseam - 30.5" ( 1.25" cuff) 
Double Pleated 

*Recent Southwick Price of Wales Sport Coat - $50.00 Shipped*

measures more like a 43/44...Tagged 46R???




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20.5" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 25" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

*Recent Hickey Freeman Windowpane Sport Coat - $55.00 Shipped*

Tagged 44R...... 52 % Silk / 48% Wool. Very soft and in excellent condition...considered lengthening the arms and keeping it.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23.5" 
Sleeves - 24" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

Shipped price for CONUS by USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Size 36 Vineyard Vines patch seersucker shorts

These measure 18" across the waist and have a 7.5" inseam. They are clean and in great condition with no issues.




Asking $30 shipped CONUS


----------



## bigwordprof

I recently purchased a very nice sport coat from AshScache. It was a smooth transaction. Thanks.


----------



## bjorn240

I've lost 30 lbs so am doing a closet cleaning/thrift run today. Before I do, any interest in:

16 1/2-35 tailored fit shirts:
1 LE Hyde Park white (some wear at collar)
2 LE no iron original oxfords (both nearly new)
1 LE Hyde Park blue (near new)
1 LE no iron original oxford blue (near new)

16.5-34 regular fit shirts:
1 LE Hyde Park red university stripe (as new)
1 LE original oxford blue university stripe (as new)

Take them all for $50 shipped in the US. If you want, add $20 and receive the following two sport coats:

Fall 2007 Brooks Brothers houndstooth sport coat 42R; 100% wool, gray base with blue, black, charcoal, and rust overcheck. 2b darted, made in Italy. Very good condition. 

Fall 2006 Brooks Brothers light brown tweed sport coat, made from Saxxon wool and absolutely gorgeous; gold and light brown base with thin rust stripes. Union-made in USA, 2b darted. As new. 

So, $50 for the shirts, or $70 for the lot. 


Here's the catch: no pics, and I have to know your shipping address before 11:30 am today. Email to christian(dot)edstrom (hat) gmail (dot) com or PM here. No takers here, they'll be at the American Cancer Society thrift shop in Chappaqua, NY by noon. 

​BTW, if you're not a 42R, but want to buy these to flip them, that's fine with me too.


----------



## Blessings

bjorn240 said:


> I've lost 30 lbs so am doing a closet cleaning/thrift run today. Before I do, any interest in:
> 
> 16 1/2-35 tailored fit shirts:
> 1 LE Hyde Park white (some wear at collar)
> 2 LE no iron original oxfords (both nearly new)
> 1 LE Hyde Park blue (near new)
> 1 LE no iron original oxford blue (near new)
> 
> 16.5-34 regular fit shirts:
> 1 LE Hyde Park red university stripe (as new)
> 1 LE original oxford blue university stripe (as new)
> 
> Take them all for $50 shipped in the US. If you want, add $20 and receive the following two sport coats:
> 
> Fall 2007 Brooks Brothers houndstooth sport coat 42R; 100% wool, gray base with blue, black, charcoal, and rust overcheck. 2b darted, made in Italy. Very good condition.
> 
> Fall 2006 Brooks Brothers light brown tweed sport coat, made from Saxxon wool and absolutely gorgeous; gold and light brown base with thin rust stripes. Union-made in USA, 2b darted. As new.
> 
> So, $50 for the shirts, or $70 for the lot.
> 
> Here's the catch: no pics, and I have to know your shipping address before 11:30 am today. Email to christian(dot)edstrom (hat) gmail (dot) com or PM here. No takers here, they'll be at the American Cancer Society thrift shop in Chappaqua, NY by noon.
> 
> BTW, if you're not a 42R, but want to buy these to flip them, that's fine with me too.


Afraid the taxman is going to look too closely at your fine gentlemanly apparel?


----------



## AshScache

^ someone should snap that up and quick--wish that were my size!


----------



## bjorn240

16.5 shirts and 42 sportcoats now spoken for. Thanks AAAC!


----------



## Virginia Gentleman

*Beautiful J Press Pinstripe Sack Suit*

J Press Prestige pinstripe sack suit made of thick wool. Asking $100 shipped. PM if interested.

Label reads 41R, but fits more like a 42R. See exact measurements:

Jacket
P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Waste: 22.5"
Sleeves: 23.75" (approximately 2" extra)
Length: 32"

Plain Front Trousers with 1 3/4 inch cuffs
Waste: 18" across (36")
Inseam: 30"
Cuff length: 9.5"


----------



## Topsider

*NO LOWBALL OFFERS, PLEASE.*

*All items are priced to sell. Prices include shipping in CONUS. *
*

Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket*

Classic charcoal herringbone, 3R2 sack. Flap pockets. Center vent. No issues.
No size tag. Overall length=34 in. Pit-pit=22 in. Sleeve=33 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$45 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*
























*Southwick Tweed Jacket

*Brown herringbone with windowpane overplaid. 2B w/darts. Patch pockets. Center vent. No issues. 
No size tag. Overall length=32 in. Pit-pit=20 in. Sleeve=31 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$45 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*
























*Fair Isle Sweater*

100% wool. Tagged "Wm. H. Leishman." No issues.
Size Large. Overall length=26-1/2 in. Pit-pit=21-1/2 in. Sleeve=34 in.
Made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

$20 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*










*Brooks Brothers Polo Shirt*

Yellow. 100% cotton. Short Sleeves. Tennis tail. New with tags. No issues.
Size Large. Slim fit. Overall length=29-1/2 in. Pit-pit=22 in.

$20 shipped, in CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## ArtVandalay

16x35 Mercer and Sons OCBD
Pink, no issues. Excellent condition. 
 
Asking *$40 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Pentheos

*Barbour Liddesdale XXL*

Barbour Liddesdale in Burnt Orange. Size XXL. Excellent condition, bought new by me. I'm selling because of overall downsizing and I already have two others Liddesdales in green and brown. Asking $60 CONUS (currently $179 from Orvis).

One small flaw: the bottom male snap fastener has come undone (see second photo). I took the jacket to the Barbour store in Georgetown, but they couldn't fix it on premises. They said I would have to send it in to the Barbour repair store and that it would be about a $5 repair. However, if you have the right tool, you could do this yourself, or take it to a handy local tailor, or just wear as is.

In terms of fit, if you wear a 46 sports coat, this would go well over it. If you wear a 48 or 50, then this would fit well over a sweater or shirt.

The color is true to the first picture.

P2P: 27 inches
TOC: 35 inches
shoulder: 21.5 inches
sleeves: 26.5 inches


----------



## CMDC

Here are a few items that I'm resurrecting from the stock room now that temperatures are warming up. All are in excellent condition. Given that many of the sizes are similar, discounts for multiple purchases.

JAB red chambray 3/2 sack sportcoat. Back from when JAB actually produced nice trad wear.
Like new condition. 2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5

$40 conus



















Southwick Blue w/darker blue speckles 3/2 sack sportcoat from Adler's of DC
Tagged 43R
Fully lined; ticket pocket

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24 +2

$40 conus



















Southwick Khaki w/dark brown windowpane 3/2 sack sportcoat from Adler's of DC (was pressed out of a 3/2)
Tagged 43R
Fully lined; ticket pocket

Pit to Pit: 23.4
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$40 conus



















Brooks Brothers cream colored lightweight wool trousers
Reverse pleat; cuffed
Made in Canada

38 waist; 31.5 inseam

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers light blue cotton/linen trousers
Flat front; no cuff
38 waist; 32 inseam

$22 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren brown glenplaid trousers
Forward pleat; cuffed; side adjusters
Made in USA

38 waist; 32.5 inseam

$22 inseam


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Eljos Navy Flannel Sack Blazer

Nice medium-to-heavier weight flannel with a slightly pronounced twills. Great condition, no flaws.

All the little details, patch pocket, RED lining (looks orange - but it is red) lapped seams, hooked vent, hand-sewn buttonholes, high-stance.

Buttons are generic plain brass, this is a good candidate for your own buttons!

Measures out around a 39/40S or a stylish shorter Reg Cut.

40"chest 
34" sleeve
Across back: 18"
29" BOC to hem





































BUMP - $45ppd


----------



## jkidd41011

The Seersucker suit I posted is claimed. The other stuff is great for this time of year so feel free to shoot me an offer.


----------



## Topsider

*NO OFFERS, PLEASE.*

*All items are priced to sell. Prices include shipping in CONUS. *

I've added shoulder measurements, FYI.*

Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket*

Classic charcoal herringbone, 3R2 sack. Flap pockets. Center vent. No issues.
No size tag. Shoulder width: 19 in. Overall length=34 in. Pit-pit=22 in. Sleeve=33 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$45 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*
























*Southwick Tweed Jacket

*Brown herringbone with windowpane overplaid. 2B w/darts. Patch pockets. Center vent. No issues. 
No size tag. Shoulder width=17 in. Overall length=32 in. Pit-pit=20 in. Sleeve=31 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$45 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*
























*Fair Isle Sweater*

100% wool. Tagged "Wm. H. Leishman." No issues.
Size Large. Shoulder width=22 in. Overall length=26-1/2 in. Pit-pit=21-1/2 in. Sleeve=34 in.
Made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

$20 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*


----------



## Kreiger

Available for sale is this lovely light grey flannel suit by Oxxford. The suit is tagged 41 T and measures as listed below. The cloth is a nice, lightweight flannel that would be great for Spring or Fall. The suit is 2 button and darted, with very nice shoulders, not too padded or boxy at all. The pants are flat front and have cuffs.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 22"
Waist at top button: 20.5"
Length BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 25"

Pants waist:36"
Pants inseam:31.3"

https://iageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/snb12174.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/snb12164.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/snb12171.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/snb12172.jpg/

Asking $125----->$115----->$105 SHIPPED CONUS a VERY fair price, I think, for a high-quality staple suit like this.


----------



## patelsd

Selling an excellent condition Oxxford Super 100s wool sports coat. Tagged size 41R, center vented, quarter lined, fully canvassed. Pattern is a light grey with small checks and a light blue overcheck. Exact measurements are:
Armpit to armpit: 20 3/4"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31 1/4"

If you have any questions or need additional pictures or information, please feel free to contact me. Looking for $50 shipped.


----------



## AlanC

Vintage *Yale Co-op* by Rivetz of Boston tie
Timothy Dwight College
Made in USA
3 1/8" wide
100% pure polyester for longevity and durability

$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal










 

*SOLD!* Cole-Haan suede bluchers
Made in Italy
Dainite sole
Condition: Almost new
Size: 9D

Asking $70 delivered CONUS, Paypal (shoe trees not included)

I was really impressed with these Cole-Haans. I had hoped they would work for me, but my pronated feet can be temperamental and these just didn't work.

Cole-Haan lists their 'Made in Italy' shoes in the ~$400 range retail. These are nearly new, no substantial wear at all.










    

Vintage *Cole-Haan Imperial Grade* tan on tan saddle oxfords
Size: 7D (?)

$40 delivered CONUS, Paypal (shoe trees not included)

Vintage shoes from back when Cole-Haan was a great American shoe maker. These are grand old shoes that are built like a tank.

The interiors are remarkably clean. The soles are very solid with very little heel wear, years of wear ahead. The uppers are, shall we say, well patinated. The leather is very high quality. It responded beautifully to some Meltonian and polish TLC. However, there are nicks, scratches and spots. They are perfectly wearable, fantastic knockabout shoes.

I believe these are size 7. The interior size information is faded, but it looks to me like it is 7 B/[D]. They are certainly a smaller size. My 9/9.5 feet couldn't possibly get into them.

I couldn't bear to leave these behind. They need a good home, and I believe any Trad would be proud to wear them. They simply don't make 'em like this anymore.

These have been cleaned, treated with Meltonian cream and polished. They are ready to wear out of the box.










   https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img8178r.jpg/


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops...would like to find a new home for these by the w/e

*Recent Southwick Mini Houndstooth Suit - $90.00>>>70.00
Shipped*

Tagged 43L ...Appears to be new without tags. The men's shop here sells the Southwick suits for $800 and up.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 26" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 
 Pants:

Waist - 18 Across (extra 1.5" if needed) 
Inseam - 30.5" ( 1.25" cuff) 
Double Pleated 

*Recent Southwick Price of Wales Sport Coat - $50.00>>>40.00 Shipped*

measures more like a 43/44...Tagged 46R???




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20.5" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 25" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

*Recent Hickey Freeman Windowpane Sport Coat - $55.00>>>45.00 Shipped*

Tagged 44R...... 52 % Silk / 48% Wool. Very soft and in excellent condition...considered lengthening the arms and keeping it.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23.5" 
Sleeves - 24" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

Shipped price for CONUS by USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops!*

*PRICE DROPS!

AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!

And also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Hickey-Freeman Customized Clothing Blazer--with "George and Dragon" brass buttons!*

This is absolutely terrific! A wonderful blazer that's on the cusp of charcoal and lighter navy blue in colour--NOT an orphan, as shown by the buttons and cut--this was made in the USA by Hickey Freeman, for their customized clothes line. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined in a wonderful scarlet lining with subtle paisley patterning. It's a standard two-button model, with darts, and is single vented. The buttons are terrific--they feature George killing the dragon, and have a great heft to them! This does have a small repair in the interior lining by the vent--a few stitches have been added--and hence this is in just very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a great bargain at

*just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*2) BEAUTIFUL Mint Green Blazer for the larger trad.*

This is lovely, and perfect for Spring! Made in Canada for that bastion of Southern Trad Rubenstein's of New Orleans, this jacket is cut from subtly complex basketweave cloth--see the close up of the sleeve for details. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and half-canvassed. It is lined in a complementary moss green, and the buttons are green-toned also. This is in excellent condition--it still has its original inspection slips in the interior pockets.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 31 3/4



    

*3) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $30, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*4) Princeton Clothing Co. vintage 3/2 sack*

Made for Princeton Clothing Co. back when this was a minor competitor to Langrock, Hilton, Landau, and The English Shop, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. The cloth is a lovely Spring medley of lichen green, chestnut brow, and peat black, with an aquamarine overcheck. This is a perfect Spring jacket--all the more so as it appears to be cut from heavy cotton, or possibly lightweight gabardine. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and features the classic two button cuff. Although there are no obvious flaws, this is an older piece, and hence is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $28, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31



  

*5) Lovely Basketweave with Overcheck Jacket by RL Chaps, with a 3/2 lapel!*

This is a very nice jacket! Cut from a complex basketweave cloth with a subtle russet overcheck, this is that oddity--a darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll! Made in Canada, this appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31


----------



## ArtVandalay

The pink Mercer OCBD from earlier on this page is SOLD.


----------



## nerdykarim

Price drops!

Help me fund my first custom sack jacket! Take $10 off for each additional item purchased.

Polo: Ralph Lauren flannel pants, sz 34x30. New With Tags. Fabric made in Italy, Pants made in S. Korea. I think MSRP on these was close to $200. Asking $42 shipped.


Lot with LE striped OCBD, med (pocket and tag removed, worn once), LE Elston, med (tag removed, never worn), and Gap chambray workshirt, med (tag removed, worn once). $22 shipped for all three shirts.



New without tags, never worn Barbour Liddesdale size small. Bought from Nordstrom for around $200, but not a great fit for my hips. Unfortunately, I took the hangtags off. $115 shipped/best offer.


Burberry burgundy polo, sz sm. Although I believe it's legit, I bought it either on AAAT or SF, so I can't personally vouch for authenticity. $18 shipped.



J. Crew mainline polo, sz med. Bought on "final sale" last year; was hoping this would be more of a "Georgia Bulldogs" red than a burgundy. MSRP: $42.50; asking $22 shipped.



These new/unworn Brooks Brothers/Black Fleece boots are listed in the sales forum. Price dropped to $300.


----------



## AshScache

My loss, your gain! Found an awesome RL " fun " shirt in great shape--but way too small for me at 15.5 M.

$25, OBO, CONUS.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. No international. Thanks!

$50 Bills Khakis M1 36 NWT Unhemmed and unworn. Just a bit wrinkled from storage.

https://postimg.org/image/jggycj2sz/ https://postimg.org/image/l9tyv30mr/

$30 Bills Khakis M2 Seersucker Tan and White 35x29.5 Excellent condition, but in need of a press. No stains or holes.

https://postimg.org/image/z991qijg3/

$30 Trussini Flat front dress pants 36x30 A beautiful pair of pants! Lightweight and smooth LP 110's wool in a Brown and Cream houndstooth. The fabric is a three season weight. Flat front and cuffed. There is about 1.5" to let out in the waist.

https://postimg.org/image/hyimyhrsj/ https://postimg.org/image/jrljmtcz7/

$60 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check.

https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/ https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/ https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/


----------



## AshScache

BUMP---and DROP...

$40, OBO, CONUS

these are in GREAT condition and a very nice pattern...very wearable!

PM me if you're interested....



AshScache said:


> These shouldn't last long at all--Berle patchwork madras shorts in 36 waist--$45, CONUS, OBO.....


----------



## AshScache

DROPS--

$30 each for belts or $50 for both.

Southwick suit for 40--probably last before eBay....

OBO, CONUS



AshScache said:


> DROPS:
> 
> 3/2 blue sport coat SOLD
> 
> lets try $35 each for the belts or both for $65.
> on the Southwick suit lets try $50.
> 
> all include shipping, CONUS.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*P3 Frames*

P3 Eyeglasses 
Cherry Brown Color

Frame Size 44/22 (Measured in mm. 44mm eye size, 22mm bridge size) 
Temple Length 5 1/2"
Hinge to hinge 4 11/16" 
Full front width 5" 
Inside lens height 40mm 
Top to bottom frame height 1 3/4" (44mm)



















$60 ppd


----------



## Barnavelt

Price Drop

Found these NOS Indian madras shorts and was mightily disappointed they are not my size. Great colorway, Elite clasp front, metal Talon zipper. The lining is lily white, never been worn. Comes complete with tea stains so you know it's legit :smile:

17 inch waist laid flat
19 inch length
7.5 inch inseam
12 inch rise

Asking $ 25 > $22.50 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops and Updates!*

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING JACKETS AND SUITS!

AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) GORGEOUS Ede & Ravenscroft of Chancery Lane, London Double-Breasted Blazer--filled with handwork!








[/CENTER]

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Made by the best Robemakers in Britain, Ede and Ravenscroft of Chancery Lane, London, this double-breasted blazer is exquisite.

Packed with handwork, not the least of which is the pick-stitching on the beautiful peak lapels, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has the classic 2 by 2 button configuration, and features four button cuffs. It has twin vents, as befits it impeccable English heritage, and features subtle darting and flapped pockets.

This was, of course, Made in England. It is in absolutely beautiful condition, and has clearly been worn sparingly, if at all. The sole flaw is a single thread pull--and by single thread pull, I mean a SINGLE threadhead pull!--on the flap of the left-hand pocket, which I only found on the fourth inspection.

This is a steal at* just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.* And offers are VERY welcome!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

This is tagged a 44 Long, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 221/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33



   

*2) Hickey-Freeman Customized Clothing Blazer--with "George and Dragon" brass buttons!*

This is absolutely terrific! A wonderful blazer that's on the cusp of charcoal and lighter navy blue in colour--NOT an orphan, as shown by the buttons and cut--this was made in the USA by Hickey Freeman, for their customized clothes line. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined in a wonderful scarlet lining with subtle paisley patterning. It's a standard two-button model, with darts, and is single vented. The buttons are terrific--they feature George killing the dragon, and have a great heft to them! This does have a small repair in the interior lining by the vent--a few stitches have been added--and hence this is in just very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a great bargain at

*just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Mint Green Blazer for the larger trad.*

This is lovely, and perfect for Spring! Made in Canada for that bastion of Southern Trad Rubenstein's of New Orleans, this jacket is cut from subtly complex basketweave cloth--see the close up of the sleeve for details. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and half-canvassed. It is lined in a complementary moss green, and the buttons are green-toned also. This is in excellent condition--it still has its original inspection slips in the interior pockets.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 31 3/4



    

*4) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $28, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*5) Princeton Clothing Co. vintage 3/2 sack*

Made for Princeton Clothing Co. back when this was a minor competitor to Langrock, Hilton, Landau, and The English Shop, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. The cloth is a lovely Spring medley of lichen green, chestnut brow, and peat black, with an aquamarine overcheck. This is a perfect Spring jacket--all the more so as it appears to be cut from heavy cotton, or possibly lightweight gabardine. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and features the classic two button cuff. Although there are no obvious flaws, this is an older piece, and hence is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $25, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31



  

*6) Lovely Basketweave with Overcheck Jacket by RL Chaps, with a 3/2 lapel!*

This is a very nice jacket! Cut from a complex basketweave cloth with a subtle russet overcheck, this is that oddity--a darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll! Made in Canada, this appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



    

*7) 40L Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Three Season jacket*

This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderful glen plaid in various shades of versatile brown, this lovely recent jacket is a more unusual three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, half-canvassed, and with a single centre vent, this is in excellent condition. Imported, as Brooks would say! 

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 3/4










    

*8) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*
9) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $40, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4 
Length: 31 1/2










   

*10) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*11) BOLD BRITISH SPRING GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*13) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*14) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ver in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










   

*15) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket*

This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed. I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*16) RARE Italian 3/2 tweed sack!*

This is a wonderful rarity--if it's your size, grab it! Made in Italy, this is a 3/2 sack jacket--but a very, very unstructured one, combining Italian tailoring with an American classic style. It is quarter-lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the pockets are flapped. It features three button cuffs, and appears to be half-canvassed.

There's no fabric content on the tweed, but it's extremely soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was either shetland or possibly even a wool-cashmere blend. What is certain is that the colouring and patterning is wonderful--a lovely dark forest green-brown herringbone, flecked throughout with blue, burnt orange, red, cream, and brown. It was made in Italy.

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*17) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$32, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*19) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










    

*TUXEDOS*

* 20) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*21) AN IVY LEAGUE BEAUTY! Shawl collar from The English Shop of Princeton.*

No listing of Ivy league formalwear would be complete without an offering from The English Shop of Princeton--and so here one is! This is an Ivy Classic--a beautiful shawl-collar tuxedo from one of the Big Four of Princeton's Ivy league clothiers. And what a shawl collar--lovely and narrow, this was the height of cool in around 1963, which is the era this jacket dates from. This is cut so beautifully and classically that it could slide from a stuffy cocktail party at the President's House (the real President, of Princeton University, not some suspect politician...) to a jazz dive with ease.... as no doubt it did! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a single vent, two button cuffs, flapped pockets, and covered buttons. It's in wonderful condition, with the exception of some minor fraying at the back of eh collar, on the inside, as shown, and some discoloration to the interior label. As such, this is in overall Very Good condition.

This would be PERFECT worn with tartan trews for a tradly holiday look... which is how I wear my own TES c. 1965 shawl collar!

*Asking just $20, or offer--a steal for an American Ivy classic!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31










   ​
*22) ANOTHER IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*23) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $22, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## vwguy

The cull of my closet continues, let's find these shirts some good homes. All shirts are must iron & in excellent condition unless otherwise noted, $15 each or take all three for $35 shipped CONUS.

Brooks Brothers Original Polo shirt in traditional fit, 17 1/2 x 35. This one is a Factory Second due to thread pulls on the front, not too noticeable, but I mainly wore it under sweaters.

 

Lands' End Hyde Park, 17 1/2 x 35.

 

Lands' End washed pinpoint XL, great Summer weight shirt.

 

Brian


----------



## TheTVofP

*Spring Cleaning...*

Came across some jackets I failed post during tweed season. As always, prices include shipping to the CONUS. Please PM with any questions or interest. Thanks!

*Anderson Little Green Tweed*

A basketweave tweed in an unusual green/blue color by Anderson Little. Jacket has three patch pockets, feels fully canvassed, 3/2 front with two button sleeves, and a hook vent. It is partially lined and has the old amalgamated union tag. The condition is very good. *Asking $35*

Chest 20.5
Sleeve 24.5
Shoulder 18.75
Boc 30

]]]]

*Orvis Harris Tweed*

An interesting dark blue herringbone patterned Orvis featherweight Harris Tweed. The jacket has two patch pockets, a two button front, three button sleeves and a made in england tag. It also features a throat latch and suede elbow patches. This jacket is fully lined and has the Orvis logo along with a fish and bird patterned throughout. There is a Harris Tweed Featherweight logo above the Orvis patch and the the full-size Harris tweed patch on the the other interior side. I would consider this jacket to be in excellent condition and have been unable to spot any flaws. *Asking $50*.

Chest 19.5
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 18.25
BoC 30.75

]]]]


----------



## AshScache

SOLD.

Other items still available--in particular the Berle patchwork madras shorts. Make a reasonable offer and they're yours!



AshScache said:


> My loss, your gain! Found an awesome RL " fun " shirt in great shape--but way too small for me at 15.5 M.
> 
> $25, OBO, CONUS.


----------



## frosejr

I have gone through the suits from the Rockefeller Oxxford haul (details here) and have pulled out six that I'm going to sell. I will put up pictures later, but here are some average measurements: chest - 24-1/2 to 25-1/2; sleeve - 27 to 28; shoulder - 20 to 21; length bottom of collar to bottom of coat - 35 to 36; waist - 22 to 23; inseam - 35 to 36; outseam - 48 to 49; pant leg width at cuff - 9 to 10. If these make sense for you, please let me know.


----------



## jkidd41011

frosejr said:


> I have gone through the suits from the Rockefeller Oxxford haul (details here) and have pulled out six that I'm going to sell. I will put up pictures later, but here are some average measurements: chest - 24-1/2 to 25-1/2; sleeve - 27 to 28; shoulder - 20 to 21; length back of collar to bottom of coat - 35 to 36; waist - 22 to 23; inseam - 35 to 36; outseam - 48 to 49; pant leg width at cuff - 9 to 10. If these make sense for you, please let me know.


That was a big dude. Is the length from the top of the collar or the bottom? If you are measuring from the top they length makes more sense.


----------



## frosejr

He's a huge dude. I think he's 6'7" or so. Length is from bottom of collar. Edited original post to reflect your catch, thanks!


----------



## jbierce

EastVillageTrad said:


> P3 Eyeglasses Cherry Brown Color Frame Size 44/22 (Measured in mm. 44mm eye size, 22mm bridge size) Temple Length 5 1/2" Hinge to hinge 4 11/16" Full front width 5" Inside lens height 40mm Top to bottom frame height 1 3/4" (44mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60 ppd


Looks like the same pair is sold here for $25....


----------



## Kreiger

SUIT IS SOLD- THANKS FOR THE INTEREST



Kreiger said:


> Available for sale is this lovely light grey flannel suit by Oxxford. The suit is tagged 41 T and measures as listed below. The cloth is a nice, lightweight flannel that would be great for Spring or Fall. The suit is 2 button and darted, with very nice shoulders, not too padded or boxy at all. The pants are flat front and have cuffs.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Chest: 22"
> Waist at top button: 20.5"
> Length BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> Pants waist:36"
> Pants inseam:31.3"
> 
> https://iageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/snb12174.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/snb12164.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/snb12171.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/snb12172.jpg/
> 
> Asking $125----->$115----->$105 SHIPPED CONUS a VERY fair price, I think, for a high-quality staple suit like this.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE PERFECT TRAD SPRING TWEED!!! Crafted by Gordon of Philadelphia, in Philadelphia!*

*CLAIMED!

THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!*

_This jacket is absolutely stunning.

The tweed is beautiful.

The cut is superlative.

The construction is excellent.

Can you tell I like this jacket? _ 

And it really is wonderful. Cut from a lovely lighter-mid-weight tweed, the colourway is simply beautiful--a classic Spring lichen green and cream herringbone, that's simply the perfect colouring for Spring. It's a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and features lapped seams both along the sleeves and down the centre back. It also has a single centre hook vent, leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons in the perfect shade of young chestnut brown, and a half-lining. It's half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA.

This is a really beautiful jacket, and in absolutely excellent condition--this was worn lightly, if at all.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## knucklehead

Darn. I wish that I'd seen that eBay offer yesterday.


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a lot of beautiful ties to pass on today!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*​*

GROUP 1: Spring and Summer Ties*

​
1) Biplane tie. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. Who doesn't want a tie with biplanes on it?! 3 5/8". Asking $15.



2) Zegna. Basset hounds. Made in Italy. Excellent condition.3 3/4". Claimed!



3) Liberty of London Centennial Collection Tie (from 1975). 50/50 wool and cotton. Very Good/Excellent condition. 4". Asking $10.

  

4) Britches sunflowers tie. From the late lamented tradly outdoors emporium. Made in USA of Italian silk. Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking $12.

 

5) Windsor tie. Patchwork madras. The trad/Ivy summer classic! Made in the USA. Very Good condition. 3 3/4".Claimed!
 

6) Vineyard Vines sharks tie. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 3/4". Claimed!

  

7) Vintage Brooks Brothers--with spouting whales! A true Ivy classic. 3 1/4". This is a vintage tie, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. *Claimed!*

 

8) Hampton Hall emblematic; anchor and sea monster. No fabric content, but clearly silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". *Claimed! *

  

9) Monmouth Park emblematic. No fabric content, but clearly silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $10.

 

10) Lloyd's of London insurance house tie. Made in England; all terylene. Excellent condition--unlike Lloyd's itself! A great piece of English insurance history. 3 1/4". Claimed!

 

*GROUP 2: BEAUTIFUL Silk Knit Ties for Spring and Summer!*

​
1) Beautiful Brooks Brothers silk knit. Made in Italy. Absolutely excellent condition. 3". Claimed!

 

2) New and Lingwood of Jermyn Street, London, England. Made in Italy. Absolutely beautiful condition, except that the keeper is off on one corner. 2 3/4". Claimed!

 

*GROUP 3: Various Ties--regimentals, emblematics, more!

The following ties have all been listed before, and appear here with price drops:*

1) Alan Royce of Princeton. From one of the major Princeton clothiers...now gone. Fabric woven in Italy, tie made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking $10.

 

2) Princeton University Store paisley. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Originally priced at $32.50, around 30 years ago! Asking $10.

 

3) Liberty of London for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition, except for the original owner's name on the keeper, which will be unseen when worn. A lovely double whammy of Liberty print and The English Shop--one of the great Ivy clothiers! 3 1/2". Asking just $8.

 

4) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, slubby textured tie, made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking just $8

 

5) J. McLaughlin nautical tie. From the wildly expensive preppy shop in Princeton! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $9

 

6) Liberty of London emblematic. Made in England. A wonderful pottery emblematic--release your inner Beaker Person! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $10

 

7) Foxes emblematic. All silk, woven in England. In Very Good condition. 3 5/8". Asking $10

 

8) Robert Talbott duck. Silk woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $10

 

9) Chaps Ralph Lauren skiing tie. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 3 7/8". Asking $8

 

10) Grasshopper emblematic, for the Smithsonian. Silk/poly blend. Very Good/Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $6



11) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $10

 

12) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $9

 

13) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4". $8

 

14) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $8

 

15) Land's End patterned tie in thick silk. This is lovely! Excellent condition. Imported. 3 5/8". $7



16) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16 $8

 

17) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4". $8

 

18) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $10

 

19) Brooks Brothers. Patterned with snaffle bits? A lovely equestrian tie in excellent condition, except for a slight chalk smudge at the tip of the liner. 3 3/4". $10

 

20) Christian Dior Monsieur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $8

 

21) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $10



22) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking just $12

 

23) Land's End. A beautiful, autumnal tie, hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

24) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10

 

25) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 5/8 $8

 

26) Scappino, of Italy. Made for Princeton University Store; label identifying this is off one one side. Very Good/Excellent condition. Excellent condition. 3 3/4" $8

 

27) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic! $12

 

*28) Professions emblematic. *Polyester. Excellent condition *Claimed!
*
 

*29) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $8

 

*30) Sailboat tie. SIlk blend, excellent condition. Claimed!

 

31) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

32) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $8.

 *


----------



## Barnavelt

*17/36 BB Yellow Uni Stripe 100% Cotton Pinpoint Button Down

*I bought this shirt from another esteemed forum member last year, but between then and now I realize my shirt size is much closer to 16 than to 17. If I was a 16.5 this shirt may have worked but it is too big, so back up on the exchange it goes..

Excellent shape, this shirt would have really brought my blue linen sport coat to another level.. c'est la vie.

Asking $30 CONUS, exactly what I paid.


----------



## Sgpearl

I just took delivery of a beautiful blazer in silk, linen, and wool from tweedydon. Shipped nicely and promptly at a ridiculously low price. Like thrift shopping, only I found what I wanted and had it delivered. Many thanks to tweedydon and of course to AAAC.


----------



## AshScache

Bump--

Going to be going back to this shop tomorrow. Anyone interested? $80 for the Hancocks, which are in awesome condition, and $40 for the Garner's which are still very good-- or better yet, $100 for the pair!

Ash



AshScache said:


> Anybody wear 10 A? AE Hancock and Garner monk straps, in excellent condition--the neither have really been worn.
> 
> Could snag both if anyone's interested.....probably $100 for them together.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Ivy Tennis/Cricket sweater!*

This is THE classic Spring and Summer sweater, perfect for cooler evenings. Made in the United Kingdom from 100% cotton, this lovely and versatile sweater appears barely worn, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*CLAIMED!

Size L; this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Length (BOC): 26



 ​


----------



## TweedyDon

Sgpearl said:


> I just took delivery of a beautiful blazer in silk, linen, and wool from tweedydon. Shipped nicely and promptly at a ridiculously low price. Like thrift shopping, only I found what I wanted and had it delivered. Many thanks to tweedydon and of course to AAAC.


Thank you, Sgpearl--and AAAC! (And Joe Tradly, for starting the Exchange!)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

*Older BB Plaid Shirt
*USA, all cotton, 15.5R, works out to be 15.5x 33
asking $20 shipped

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Fun Shirt
*USA made, medium, 34" sleeve
asking $25 shipped

*Bold Checked Sack Jacket
*3 Button, center vent, natural shoulder I'd guessing about a 40R
21.5" chest, 18.25" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $20 shipped

* Jos. A Bank suit
*This is an older, union made in the USA suit. 
I know it's JAB, but it's of better quality than the current stuff, plus I feel like these dark grey micro herringbone suits are really versatile.
Union made in the USA
3 button (may be an incorrectly pressed 3/2), sack, quarter lined, center vent
22 5/8" chest, 27" sleeves, 18 7/8" shoulders (straight across, along the back of the jacket at the widest point), 32 3/4" bottom of collar to hem don the back
trousers are flat front with 1 1/4" cuffs, 34" waist and 30 3/4" inseam
I figure it'd be a good suit for someone just starting out, 
asking $30 shipped or offer


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Yes, that looks like a mis-pressed 3/2 to me. Great deal. Hope someone realizes it.


----------



## AshScache

^^ive been ignoring all JAB suits regardless of tag--should I look at JAB red tag suits more seriously going forward?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

apologies in advance for clogging up the thread

Ties....

Brooks Brothers #1 Stripe
USA, light blue, yellow and black, 4" wide, asking $12 shipped

Brooks Brothers Linen Silk blend (45/55) Uk woven, USA made 3 3/4"-3 7/8" wide, asking $12 shipped

NWT Brooks Brothers Watch Strap
16mm, asking $8 shipped

Madras Tie
asking $7 shipped

Robert Talbot Repp Stripe
3 1/8" wide, asking $10 shipped

Patchwork Blackwatch tie
cotton USA made, 3 3/4" wide, asking $7 shipped

Robert Talbot Anicent Madder
UK Woven, USA made 3 1/2" wide, asking $10 shipped

Brooks Brothers Foulards
USA made 3 3/4" wide asking $10 shipped
#1

#2

#3

Polo
USA made, nice thin material, ties a great knot 3 3/4" wide, asking $12 shipped

Lands End Knits
USA made, all silk, Red marked "Long" , Yellow is missing tag but is the same length.
neither in perfect condition kinda floppy and shapeless, yellow has some minor pulls on the thinner part of the tie that goes around the collar, and a small/pull on the front from the thrift store staple tag. 
asking $14 shipped for both

pull



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I bought this BB brown tweed from conductor a couple months back. I've been searching for a dark brown herringbone tweed (IMO a really versatile jacket), and it's been hard to find, especially in the trad style.
> 
> It's a _great_ jacket, and Conductor's measurements were spot on, but I was so worried about the length I didn't check out the shoulders and chest carefully enough.
> I'm a 38 and this is just too big on me, I think it fits more like a 40.
> Anyways, if anyone wants it for what I paid--$40 shipped, it's a great jacket and I hate to see it go.
> 
> And now, to appease any purists I may have irked with the previous offering, here is a lovely 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers brown herringbone blazer. Center vent, half lined, patch pockets, back seams are lapped. 100% wool, etc. USA made. In excellent condition. Asking $45
> 
> PtP - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 24" + 2.5" to let
> Shoulder - 18.25"
> Length from BoC - 30.5"


----------



## rsgordon

Come on, that striped watch band can be bought from Brooks Brothers with free 2 day shipping at $14.50. This thread has become less and less thrift and more sales.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Stri...?dwvar_600F_Color=DKRD&contentpos=7&cgid=0232


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

rsgordon said:


> Come on, that striped watch band can be bought from Brooks Brothers with free 2 day shipping at $14.50. This thread has become less and less thrift and more sales.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Stri...?dwvar_600F_Color=DKRD&contentpos=7&cgid=0232


It was an honest mistake, I bought it years ago and thought I had paid more, price now dropped. Thanks.

On stuff like that though, sometimes I'll set the price higher than what I'd ideally like to get in anticipation of all the low offers that come in.

I won't argue with your second point.


----------



## rsgordon

I completely believe you. I just know some other people have been gouged for more than 50 cents unfortunately.


----------



## rabidawg

rsgordon said:


> Come on, that striped watch band can be bought from Brooks Brothers with free 2 day shipping at $14.50. This thread has become less and less thrift and more sales.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Stri...?dwvar_600F_Color=DKRD&contentpos=7&cgid=0232


Plus tax. Plus shipping, if you don't want to hassle with signing up for, then canceling, a Shoprunner free trial. And if you forget to cancel, the cost of that membership in addition to the hassle of canceling it. Potentially plus the time, gas, and hassle to get to a B&M store, if you go that route. Plus the not-atypical lowball offer one receives when one posts items here.

I agree with your second sentence. But it's also just not that simple.


----------



## rsgordon

Good uses of "if" and "potential" there my bulldog buddy to make it much less simple. I suppose if you are anti-established retailer then buying an older strap from a stranger over the internet has become much more convenient. I would rather just agree to only agree on the second bit and stop clogging the traffic with my relatively non-contributing posts.


----------



## Tilton

rabidawg said:


> Plus tax. Plus shipping, if you don't want to hassle with signing up for, then canceling, a Shoprunner free trial. And if you forget to cancel, the cost of that membership in addition to the hassle of canceling it. Potentially plus the time, gas, and hassle to get to a B&M store, if you go that route. Plus the not-atypical lowball offer one receives when one posts items here.
> 
> I agree with your second sentence. But it's also just not that simple.


I don't believe I've ever been charged tax from BB online. Of course, I've only had things shipped to DC and VA.


----------



## rabidawg

Generally speaking, BB (and most other online retailers) charge sales tax when an order is shipped to a state in which they have a physical presence.


----------



## 32rollandrock

rsgordon said:


> This thread has become less and less thrift and more sales.


Real easy: Don't like it, don't buy it. And this thread has an amazing ability to self correct. Creating these posts is neither simple nor fast, and those who gouge generally find out that it's easier and faster to gouge elsewhere. They never last long. And TB is a good guy, in my estimation, BTW.


----------



## Topsider

jbierce said:


> Looks like the same pair is sold here for $25....





rsgordon said:


> Come on, that striped watch band can be bought from Brooks Brothers with free 2 day shipping at $14.50. This thread has become less and less thrift and more sales.


If you have something to say to a seller, send them a PM. Disparaging a seller's price or product in the thread is totally inappropriate.


----------



## Steve Smith

rsgordon said:


> This thread has become less and less thrift and more sales.


That guy has a lot of nerve, asking a higher price for a watch strap than what you think is appropriate.

Price includes US shipping. $20 for all four.

*
Four Brooks Brothers Watch Straps. 16mm. $20*


----------



## rsgordon

Topsider said:


> If you have something to say to a seller, send them a PM. Disparaging a seller's price or product in the thread is totally inappropriate.


You are correct, and I apologize


----------



## Pentheos

On a related note, why does BB make its watch straps so short and narrow? They should add 2mm to the width and at least an inch to the length. When I had BB straps -- thanks to whoever bought them -- I had to wear them on the last hole, and then there wasn't enough end material to tuck in. Very poor execution in my opinion.


----------



## rsgordon

My first impression was that they were gender specific for women. If your watch is 18mm wide they are really not usable (I got stubborn and had one of the rod things between the lugs of my watch torn out by all the free movement). If it is 16mm and you have a skinny wrist they are very cool and sporty.


----------



## duckbill

32rollandrock said:


> Real easy: Don't like it, don't buy it. And this thread has an amazing ability to self correct. *Creating these posts is neither simple nor fast,* and those who gouge generally find out that it's easier and faster to gouge elsewhere. They never last long. *And TB is a good guy*, in my estimation, BTW.


QFE, with highlighting!


----------



## maximar

They should change this to "thrift and old complaints exchange that no one cares about".
Lets just post some damn clothes.


----------



## TweedyDon

*And now, back to selling... *

*Two Spring jackets!

*From the overstuffed closets of everyone's favorite iguana fancier and King of the Springfield Thrifts,* 32rollandrock*, I have two lovely Spring jackets!As always, creating this post was neither simple nor fast, but, despite that,* FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Woolrich's version of the classic Baracuta jacket -- CLAIMED!*

This is very nice indeed, despite being a washable poly-cotton blend. It has all the features you'd want; two handwarmer pockets, a back cape, turnback cuffs with cord trim, cord collar, interior zippered pocket, and a lovely tartan lining. It was also Made in the USA. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Gouging wildly and avariously at *claimed*

*Tagged Medium; this measures:*

Chest: 22
Shoulders: Raglan, so NA
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 26



    ​
*2) LL Bean Fleece-lined Gore-Tex jacket*

A very nice shade of blue, this is a terrific Gore-Tex jacket which is lined in Polartec fleece by Thinsulate. Two slash handwarmer pockets both of which are zipped and flapped to protect the zippers, a drawstring waist, one zippered interior pocket, velcro front fastener over the placket and zippered main closure. This does have some frizzing on the velcro, and some rub marks on the interior cuffs from wear, so is just in (very conservatively) Good/_Very Good_ condition. As such, just asking

a greedy, Robber Baron style *$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a L-Reg, this measures*

Chest: 25
Shoulders: Raglan, so NA.
Sleeve: c.37 (measured like a shirt)
Length: c. 28 1/4



  
​


----------



## vwguy

A quick bump then these are off to St Vinnie's.



vwguy said:


> The cull of my closet continues, let's find these shirts some good homes. All shirts are must iron & in excellent condition unless otherwise noted, $15 each or take all three for $35 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Original Polo shirt in traditional fit, 17 1/2 x 35. This one is a Factory Second due to thread pulls on the front, not too noticeable, but I mainly wore it under sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End Hyde Park, 17 1/2 x 35.
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End washed pinpoint XL, great Summer weight shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## Pentheos

*Barbour Liddesdale*
Size XXL. Excellent condition, bought new by me. Asking $55 CONUS (currently $179 from Orvis).

One small flaw: the bottom male snap fastener has come undone (see second photo). I took the jacket to the Barbour store in Georgetown, but they couldn't fix it on premises. They said I would have to send it in to the Barbour repair store and that it would be about a $5 repair. However, if you have the right tool, you could do this yourself, or take it to a handy local tailor, or just wear as is.

In terms of fit, if you wear a 46 sports coat, this would go well over it. If you wear a 48 or 50, then this would fit well over a sweater or shirt.

The color is true to the first picture.

P2P: 27"
TOC: 35"
shoulder: 21.5"
sleeves: 26.5"





*Brooks Brothers 346 (Outlet) Blue Blazer*
Two button darted, very good condition, tagged 48L

Asking $25 CONUS

P2P: 25.5"
TOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22"
Arms: 27" (+2")



*Orvis Harris Tweed jacket*
2/3 roll, no darts, well-made, four interior pockets, excellent condition and the fabric is really nice, tagged 48L

Asking $50 CONUS

P2P: 26"
TOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22.5"
Arms: 26" (+2")



*Brooks Brothers 346 (Outlet) Non-iron 18" x 36/7" Button Downs*
These are in great shape, with the exception of the blue, which has "WHIT" written on the tag and whose cuffs have the very beginnings of the fray that is common to shirts with non-iron finishes. Really, it's not much more than a thread here and there, but the shirt is not mint.

Asking $45 for the lot. I'd prefer to sell them as a group.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Don't buy from Tweedy Don. His prices are outrageous and his suppliers shady.


----------



## Hitch

I wouldnt buy anything from him he wasnt selling !


----------



## ArtVandalay

I bought these on the forum a couple of months ago, hoping I could squeeze into them. Unfortunately, they are a bit small for me. I am a 12.5 so these probably fit pretty true to size, maybe a touch narrow if anything.

*Quoddy Camp Mocs - Size 12*










Looking for *$53 shipped CONUS*. Never get around to throwing these up on eBay last weekend, but I'm planning to this Sunday if there are no bites.


----------



## maximar

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Don't buy from Tweedy Don. His prices are outrageous and his suppliers shady.





Hitch said:


> I wouldnt buy anything from him he wasnt selling !


I know right? Why is his forum name Tweedy Don? Is he a part of a trad underworld where people wear button down shirts and shiny wing-tipped shoes?


----------



## nerdykarim

Lot with LE striped OCBD, med (pocket and tag removed, worn once), LE Elston, med (tag removed, never worn), and Gap chambray workshirt, med (tag removed, worn once).
Price dropped to $11 *(SOLD!)* for the lot of all three shirts. Grab 'em before the get donated.


----------



## teamtc

Pentheos said:


> *Orvis Harris Tweed jacket*
> 2/3 roll, no darts, well-made, four interior pockets, excellent condition and the fabric is really nice, tagged 48L
> 
> Asking $50 CONUS
> 
> P2P: 26"
> TOC: 35"
> Shoulders: 22.5"
> Arms: 26" (+2")


Good morning, my fellow 48 long!

That Orvis is handsome. Does the shoulder strike you as being on the large side? That appears to measure out a little wider than what I'm used to.


----------



## TweedyDon

maximar said:


> I know right? Why is his forum name Tweedy Don? Is he a part of a trad underworld where people wear button down shirts and shiny wing-tipped shoes?


 On the Exchange, I make people offers they can't refuse....


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ I've been subjected to his pressure. When "The Don" speaks, people listen.


----------



## Pentheos

teamtc said:


> Good morning, my fellow 48 long!
> 
> That Orvis is handsome. Does the shoulder strike you as being on the large side? That appears to measure out a little wider than what I'm used to.


A bit. It seems to me that Orvis tends to size their clothes very generously. I guess it's vanity sizing for their ample, well-to-do clientele.


----------



## Pentheos

Orvis & BB jackets sold, BB shirts too...Liddesdale still available.


----------



## MicTester

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Don't buy from Tweedy Don. His prices are outrageous and his suppliers shady.


 Yes, and his listings are always off. I can never find the "flaws" he talks about and items arrive in a different shape than listed ... they are at least 30% better than described. He should get his act together.


----------



## AshScache

Let me ask this question of the group in the interest of fair criticism: How should one fairly price items? Obviously its a function of the condition, scarcity, and initial cost, but for instance, I posted those Berle patchwork madras shorts, which are in fantastic condition, a common size (36), and, as patchwork madras goes, very wearable (that is, not total GTH) and asked $45 OBO shipped for them. Was that too much? I'm not complaining that no one has purchased them yet, just trying to figure out if I'm pricing correctly or if I'm too high....


----------



## Tilton

$45 is more than I'd pay for them, but someone else might not think so. If everyone who sees the add is in agreement, the price will drop if you want to sell them. When the price reaches what I would pay, I would buy them. Someone else might set their limit higher than mine and therefore buy them before the price reaches my limit. Pretty simple free market economics. 

I recently sold some Gucci loafers on here and they were gone within an hour or two. Judging by the number of PMs I received, I could have asked 50% more and still wouldn't have had a problem selling them, so there's always that side, too.

There's nothing wrong with starting high, especially with the understanding that there is a good chance you will have to drop your price to sell the item. At $45, you might sell them for $38, but if you list them initially at $25, you're potentially losing profit. Ebay works in the opposite direction, obviously.

tl/dr: you're fine on your price as long as you're willing to either drop the price later or not sell them.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Packing up for the summer and I found my near-new J. Press summerweight sack blazer bought in Summer 2009. It's called the Plymouth and was made by Cohen. Mint condition. I still have the tag for it.

Worn effectively for one summer of interning in DC before I picked up some better fitting Southwick and Brooks sacks.

50Long
100% Wool and lovely in DC heat
Original price $525

I am well aware that this is the thrift exchange, but I'm just going to ask for (reasonable) offers.


----------



## Pentheos

AshScache said:


> Let me ask this question of the group in the interest of fair criticism: How should one fairly price items? Obviously its a function of the condition, scarcity, and initial cost, but for instance, I posted those Berle patchwork madras shorts, which are in fantastic condition, a common size (36), and, as patchwork madras goes, very wearable (that is, not total GTH) and asked $45 OBO shipped for them. Was that too much? I'm not complaining that no one has purchased them yet, just trying to figure out if I'm pricing correctly or if I'm too high....


If you haven't sold the merchandise, then yes, you priced too high. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than $20 for a pair of second-hand shorts, and even then they'd have to be absolutely perfect (fit, material, attitude).

Unless the merchandise is brand new, rare, or otherwise spectacular, I'd say these are fair prices:

Barbour jacket: $50 (very worn) to $150 (nearly new)
Suits*: $75 to $150
Jackets*: $50ish for a nice tweed, maybe a bit more for something from BB, more from Oxxford vel sim.
Shirts: $15-$30
Shell cordovan shoes: $100ish for a used pair, $200ish for a nearly new pair

* price will increase with more trad details (e.g., 2/3 roll, no darts, no pleats, etc.)

I'll probably get flamed for that list, but it is roughly how I price what I sell and what I expect to get.


----------



## Tilton

AdamSutherland: PMd


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

More like a matter of minutes! Thanks again for the great transaction.



Tilton said:


> I recently sold some Gucci loafers on here and they were gone within an hour or two. Judging by the number of PMs I received, I could have asked 50% more and still wouldn't have had a problem selling them, so there's always that side, too.


----------



## CMDC

I think this thread is the ultimate free market so you should feel to price however you want with the realization that you'll probably have to do several drops. Having sold hundreds of things here over the years I've got a rough idea of what things will sell for. I try to offer things for what I think is fair given the original cost + time involved + shipping. In addition to scarcity/condition you've also got to take into account size. A really amazing jacket in a 48L may be "worth" a lot, but the number of potential buyers is small. Not that you should start low with it but realize that's probably where you'll end up. Also realize that there are certain items that we all probably have too many of--ties, ocbds, etc.--that won't sell until they reach a price that's pretty low.

That said, there's a tremendous amount of unpredictability. Oftentimes when I list a bunch of items I try to predict which will sell first and its usually the one I thought least likely that gets snagged first and the best item that languishes.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

(Forgot about this old post) Still have all of this:

The colors (on my screen) are as close as I could get them, but I am open to taking more pictures if they are wanted.

Prices posted are negotiable, so make an offer if you have interest. Also, buying multiple items affords flexibility in prices.

Item 1: BB Golden Fleece sack suit, half lined- grey herringbone with red and brown vertical stripes and blue horizontal stripes- subtle. $50 shipped CONUS OBO
PtP: 21" = ~40
Sleeve ~24.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 33" (from top of collar)
Single Vent
2 button cuff
Pants (plain front, unlined, alterable waist with over an inche of extra material on each side)
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Cuffs: 1.75" +~1" inside


Item 2: blue/aqua Stanley Blacker for Whiteside's (of Bloomington, IN) 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 2 button cuffs, hook vent, half lined, I did my best to get the color in these photos as close to the real color as possible, but it might be a bit more teal than shown... Could probably use a cleaning. (Thrifted) $20 shipped CONUS OBO
PTP: 24
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve: 26
Length: 33

Item 4: J.McLaughlin Pink brushed twill sportshirt, size XL (~17/36) Decent collar roll. Much lighter in color than Brooks' pink. $30 shipped CONUS OBO


Item 5: RL Rugby Blue Gingham (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), 3 button collar, locker loop, flap pocket 100% cotton $20 shipped CONUS OBO

Item 6: RL Rugby purple, white, red plaid (oxford weave) sport shirt, 2XL (~18/37), no flap pocket $20 shipped CONUS OBO


----------



## Eric W S

AshScache said:


> Let me ask this question of the group in the interest of fair criticism: How should one fairly price items? Obviously its a function of the condition, scarcity, and initial cost, but for instance, I posted those Berle patchwork madras shorts, which are in fantastic condition, a common size (36), and, as patchwork madras goes, very wearable (that is, not total GTH) and asked $45 OBO shipped for them. Was that too much? I'm not complaining that no one has purchased them yet, just trying to figure out if I'm pricing correctly or if I'm too high....


I just picked up a nicer pair from ebay for 20 shipped, new, never worn with tags showing the 98 retail price form BB. You'll be lucky to get half that. Berle is excatly sought after by many...


----------



## BorderBandit

*Free Oxxford Blazer*

So it's been at least a month, maybe two, since I've been skulking around AAAC Forums, but it's good to be back. I have a blazer up today that goes along with a short story. This is an Oxxford Blazer I got off Ebay a while back that didn't really meet up to my standards. As you can probably tell from the picture, it has pinstriping, where I thought it to be a solid blazer. Bad quality of pictures plus not being able to take the closest look meant I ended up with essentially an orphaned suit jacket. As luck (or not) may have it, the blazer has a pulled thread on the right breast of the jacket. It is under the lapel, so it isn't actually noticeable unless you look for it, which of course I did. Well the seller did something I could have never guessed, which was to give me a full refund and not want the blazer back! I tried to make do with the blazer being pinstriped, but I'm just not one of those guys who can pull it off. So, that being said, to "pass it on" as it where, I'm giving this blazer away to whomever wants it, first come, first served. The only payment I expect is shipping charges, which I will notify you of when I get your address. Forgive me for not having measurements, but the thing is free, so...

I'm a 44L and this thing fits me like a glove. No flaws beyond that run in the coat, which like I said is hidden by the lapel. Pics are as follows.


----------



## phyrpowr

AshScache said:


> Let me ask this question of the group in the interest of fair criticism: How should one fairly price items? Obviously its a function of the condition, scarcity, and initial cost, but for instance, I posted those Berle patchwork madras shorts, which are in fantastic condition, a common size (36), and, as patchwork madras goes, very wearable (that is, not total GTH) and asked $45 OBO shipped for them. Was that too much? I'm not complaining that no one has purchased them yet, just trying to figure out if I'm pricing correctly or if I'm too high....


There are a lot of spoiled folks on here (me included:biggrin who've gotten used to absolute killer knockdown prices. If I had to suggest a rule of thumb for "Trad Thrift" level pricing, it would be no more than 25% of what something costs new. More than that and we get into the realm of the stores' "super sales". I'm not saying don't sell for more, but that something approaching, e.g., 40-50% of retail probably might be better off in the "Sales" forum


----------



## hookem12387

I haven't been around much lately, wish I had the time, but oh well. Just thought I'd remind everyone that the point of this thread, as opposed to the sales forum (which admittedly moves more slowly) is to share thrift store (and similar) finds, passing them on to others who will enjoy them. I pay $20 for gucci loafers at goodwill, pass them on here for cost + ship + possibly a couple bucks for time = ~$40. If you want more than that, ebay and the sales forum (or SF sales) may be better. This is the thrift exchange, and it should stay as such.

Back to postings, sorry to add to the textual clutter.


----------



## AshScache

Thanks everyone! I didn't want to be committing any major breaches of etiquette and not realize it. I lurked for a while on here then dipped my toe into buying and have now started to try and find interesting items when I'm out thrifting that I think would be worth passing on to the group, and maybe making a little scratch on to subsidize the habit! Thanks for the guidance I hope all price things better in the future--


----------



## AshScache

Big drop--$25, CONUS, OBO-- help me get rid of these!



AshScache said:


> BUMP---and DROP...
> 
> $40, OBO, CONUS
> 
> these are in GREAT condition and a very nice pattern...very wearable!
> 
> PM me if you're interested....


----------



## AshScache

Belt drops--

$20 each or both for $30.

Suit appears spoken for.



AshScache said:


> DROPS--
> 
> $30 each for belts or $50 for both.
> 
> Southwick suit for 40--probably last before eBay....
> 
> OBO, CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly suits--Now just $25 each!*

*OFFERS STILL WELCOME!*

*1) c. 42S. Brooks Brothers Charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit.*

This is a beautiful suit! Cut from a lovely charcoal grey pinstripe cloth, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has a single center vent, two button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged 42S; Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29

Waist (flat): 19
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+3 1/4)










    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## conductor

AE shell leeds from a page ago (or so) are claimed.


----------



## jbarwick

That Southwick is a beautiful color. Wish it was my size.


----------



## Jovan

I know we don't do this much anymore but...

Looking to buy:
16x35 OCBDs
40L sack suits/sport coats
35-36" waist, ~31" inseam wool/chino trousers, preferably flat front (but forward pleat is also nice)
11D pennies/wingtips/longwings

I'm trying to get a good rotation for my office wardrobe.


----------



## jkidd41011

Jovan...I think I have a shirt and a couple pairs of pants that will work for you. I'll PM you some pictures tonight.


----------



## abeln2672

Wow, I hope I don't start a run of this, but since it worked so well for Jovan, can I just say that I'm looking for the following:

42R jackets (19.5" shoulders, preferably around 32" length): brown corduroy and a nice tweed, preferably dark
42R trench coat with zip-out liner
Mid-gray flannel pants (36" waist, 31" inseam)
16.5x34 non-iron shirts

I've had great luck with this thread in just a few short months (AE shoes, two ties, and a navy blazer), but I've yet to come across the above. Thanks for indulging me with this post!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Lot of 5 BB 1818 shirts for $55 shipped CONUS

All are: 
15.5 - 35
Slim Fit
Non-Iron
Their only flaw is not having an owner they fit!
But seriously, no stains or tears. 
They're in excellent condition.

3 white with french cuffs
1 blue with standard cuff
1 white/gray stripes also with standard cuffs



























*my cufflinks used only for illustration*


----------



## BorderBandit

Taken.



BorderBandit said:


> So it's been at least a month, maybe two, since I've been skulking around AAAC Forums, but it's good to be back. I have a blazer up today that goes along with a short story. This is an Oxxford Blazer I got off Ebay a while back that didn't really meet up to my standards. As you can probably tell from the picture, it has pinstriping, where I thought it to be a solid blazer. Bad quality of pictures plus not being able to take the closest look meant I ended up with essentially an orphaned suit jacket. As luck (or not) may have it, the blazer has a pulled thread on the right breast of the jacket. It is under the lapel, so it isn't actually noticeable unless you look for it, which of course I did. Well the seller did something I could have never guessed, which was to give me a full refund and not want the blazer back! I tried to make do with the blazer being pinstriped, but I'm just not one of those guys who can pull it off. So, that being said, to "pass it on" as it where, I'm giving this blazer away to whomever wants it, first come, first served. The only payment I expect is shipping charges, which I will notify you of when I get your address. Forgive me for not having measurements, but the thing is free, so...
> 
> I'm a 44L and this thing fits me like a glove. No flaws beyond that run in the coat, which like I said is hidden by the lapel. Pics are as follows.
> 
> View attachment 7611
> 
> 
> View attachment 7612


----------



## Barnavelt

Found these NOS Indian madras shorts...

Asking *Sold*; Thank You.



​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining Spring and Summer jackets!*

*AS ALWAYS, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS; OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*
2) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $39, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4 
Length: 31 1/2










   

*3) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $24, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*4) BOLD BRITISH SPRING GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$23, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*5) BEAUTIFUL Hand-Tailored Spring jacket from Tom James! Working cuffs, fully canvassed!*

(ON HOLD)

This was formerly the property of Michael Sapnar, currently CEO of Transatlantic Holdings, Inc., who earns roughly 60 times what I do each year--lucky man!

This jacket is a beauty, and he must have spent a lot on it. Cut from beautifully soft cloth in perfect Spring tones of blue, peat and slate, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It was hand-tailored, and beautifully made by Tom James. It features a twin vent, which carries with it an interior retainer to prevent flare. It also has working surgeon's cuffs. WIth the exception of two or three loose stitches in the lining one one corner of the vent this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition. It was hand-tailored in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4










     

*6) BEAUTIFUL Mint Green Blazer for the larger trad.*

This is lovely, and perfect for Spring! Made in Canada for that bastion of Southern Trad Rubenstein's of New Orleans, this jacket is cut from subtly complex basketweave cloth--see the close up of the sleeve for details. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and half-canvassed. It is lined in a complementary moss green, and the buttons are green-toned also. This is in excellent condition--it still has its original inspection slips in the interior pockets.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 31 3/4



    

*7) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $32, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*8) Princeton Clothing Co. vintage 3/2 sack*

Made for Princeton Clothing Co. back when this was a minor competitor to Langrock, Hilton, Landau, and The English Shop, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. The cloth is a lovely Spring medley of lichen green, chestnut brow, and peat black, with an aquamarine overcheck. This is a perfect Spring jacket--all the more so as it appears to be cut from heavy cotton, or possibly lightweight gabardine. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and features the classic two button cuff. Although there are no obvious flaws, this is an older piece, and hence is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $29, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31



  

*9) Lovely Basketweave with Overcheck Jacket by RL Chaps, with a 3/2 lapel!*

This is a very nice jacket! Cut from a complex basketweave cloth with a subtle russet overcheck, this is that oddity--a darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll! Made in Canada, this appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*More drops!*

*As always..... Free Shipping in CONUS and Offers welcome!

I'm shocked that the Ede and Ravenscroft DB blazer is still here, and just as socked that the Magee houndstooth is yet unclaimed!

1) GORGEOUS Ede & Ravenscroft of Chancery Lane, London Double-Breasted Blazer--filled with handwork! c. 44L 
*









This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Made by the best Robemakers in Britain, Ede and Ravenscroft of Chancery Lane, London, this double-breasted blazer is exquisite.

Packed with handwork, not the least of which is the pick-stitching on the beautiful peak lapels, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has the classic 2 by 2 button configuration, and features four button cuffs. It has twin vents, as befits it impeccable English heritage, and features subtle darting and flapped pockets.

This was, of course, Made in England. It is in absolutely beautiful condition, and has clearly been worn sparingly, if at all. The sole flaw is a single thread pull--and by single thread pull, I mean a SINGLE threadhead pull!--on the flap of the left-hand pocket, which I only found on the fourth inspection.

This is a steal at* just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.* And offers are VERY welcome!
*
This is tagged a 44 Long, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 221/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33

    

*2) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ver in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










  

*5) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket*

This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed. I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*6) RARE Italian 3/2 tweed sack!*

This is a wonderful rarity--if it's your size, grab it! Made in Italy, this is a 3/2 sack jacket--but a very, very unstructured one, combining Italian tailoring with an American classic style. It is quarter-lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the pockets are flapped. It features three button cuffs, and appears to be half-canvassed.

There's no fabric content on the tweed, but it's extremely soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was either shetland or possibly even a wool-cashmere blend. What is certain is that the colouring and patterning is wonderful--a lovely dark forest green-brown herringbone, flecked throughout with blue, burnt orange, red, cream, and brown. It was made in Italy.

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*7) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$35, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*8) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*9) CLASSIC basketweave Harris tweed*

This is a lovely, clasic tweed! Cut from a tweed with lovely earth tones of slate grey and brown, this is single vented, half-lined, and half-canvassed. It also has leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It's in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $23, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30










   

*10) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

CLAIMED



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Lot of 5 BB 1818 shirts for $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> All are:
> 15.5 - 35
> Slim Fit
> Non-Iron
> Their only flaw is not having an owner they fit!
> But seriously, no stains or tears.
> They're in excellent condition.
> 
> 3 white with french cuffs
> 1 blue with standard cuff
> 1 white/gray stripes also with standard cuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *my cufflinks used only for illustration*


----------



## Barnavelt

Dice Nrop*...

17/36 BB Yellow Uni Stripe 100% Cotton Pinpoint Button Down

*I bought this shirt from another esteemed forum member last year, but between then and now I realize my shirt size is much closer to 16 than to 17. If I was a 16.5 this shirt may have worked but it is too big, so back up on the exchange it goes..

Excellent shape, this shirt would have really brought my blue linen sport coat to another level.. c'est la vie.

Asking $28 CONUS, less than I paid.


 ​


----------



## mayostard

couple of items I also have on the sales forum:

Barbour Gamefair, Green, 48. Asking $90










More info: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?123037-Barbour-Gamefair-Green-48

Ralph Lauren unlined beefroll pennys, 13D. $60 shipped.










More info: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...(Rancourt)-beefroll-penny-loafers-made-in-USA


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thank goodness those pennies aren't my size..


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

300 posts!

woooooooo!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Spring and Summer jackets!*

*I have some more beautiful Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today, including a ridiculously luxurious and beautiful jacket cut from a wonderful 85/15 cashmere-silk blend cloth.

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL and subtle pale seafoam green wool/silk jacket.*

This is absolutely wonderful! The cloth is wonderful-a very, very pale seafoam green with warp and weft of light blue throughout, all woven in a wonderfully complex basketweave pattern--my pictures really don't do this justice. The cloth is 45/55 silk/wool. This appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in Canada. Its only flaw is a small smudge on the lining on one side; otherwise this is in excellent condition. The front breast pocket is still sewn shut!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



     

*2) GORGEOUS wool & mohair blazer by Bullock and Jones of San Francisco.*

This is absolutely beautiful! The colourway is wonderful--a very deep, rich, luxurious Royal blue, as befits a cloth that's a mixture of 20% mohair and 80% wool--a combination that has a simply outstanding hand and drape. This blazer could be suited for cool Spring evenings, but it's too substantial for summer--it would also do well in early Fall, and even though winter. This appears to be fully canvassed and it is certainly fully lined. It was Union made in the USA by Hickey Freeman for Bullock and Jones, one of the most luxurious stores in San Francisco. It has a single centre vent, and it is in excellent condition.

*This is a gorgeous jacket, and a steal at just $55, or offer.*

*Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

_*From 32rollandrock*_

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*4) BEAUTIFUL Linen Windowpane Jacket by Brooks Brothers*

*Claimed!*

This is wonderful--a true Ivy summer classic! Made by Brooks Brothers, this is cut from a lovely linen cloth with a wonderful hand and drape. The colouring is a light navy, with a cream windowpane overcheck. This is half-canvassed, and fully lined with a complementary ivory lining. It has a single centre vent. This was recently made in the USA.

It has a dry cleaner's tag on the inside,and because of this and I'm very conservative with rating linens it's in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, I'm asking
*
Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



   

*5) STRIKING Scarlet Summer 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers
*
_*From Patrick*_

This is wonderful! Cut from a striking scarlet cloth, this is wonderful for both a summer on Nantucket or taking a basket of food to Grandma through the Wild Woods. Cut from a sturdy hopsack cloth that's great for the summer as it's very wrinkle-resistant, this jacket is the Trad Icon--a 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS! This also has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed, and is made in the USA. It is half-lined.

It does have some blemishes (especially on the lower left by the hem and on the left sleeve), but this are minor. However, because of them this is in Good/very Good condition only, and hence

*asking only $25, or offer. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



       

*6) GORGEOUS! BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and SIlk Jacket by Jack Victor.
*
This is exquisite! Cut from a wonderfully luxurious fabric that's *85% cashmere* and 15% silk, the beauty of this jacket really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. A lovely sky-blue, this has a lovely windowpane overcheck the colour of light raw sugar; the whole fabric is beautifully soft and wonderfully textured. The jacket lives up to the quality of the fabric that it is cut from. It is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in Canada, ad is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/2


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

redacted


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, this may or may not be kosher, but since it was made in New Hampshire, I figure it would be OK to list this GoreTex rain shell. I've heard of Campmor, which is on the zipper pulls, but not Log House Designs. It's in fantastic condition, size extra large, and will come with a thermometer-and-compass main zipper pull that, like the jacket itself, was made in USA (Colorado). SOLD





These Polo saddle shoes by Allen Edmonds are in excellent condition. Perfect uppers, very slight wear to soles and inner labels are as-new. If 10.5B is your size, you can't do better than this. SOLD





If you wear 11A, this might be your lucky day. The uppers on these Aldens are in great condition and the soles are fine--I should think they'll provide at least a couple of years of regular wear. $45 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Never mind.


----------



## AncientMadder

^ +1. If someone happens to be in the market for that color/style, it'll sell. Brooks isn't currently offering a a yellow uni stripe OCBD.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Yes, I see. Forgive my outburst.


----------



## FiscalDean

Southwick 3/2 sport coat

Black / white houndstooth with a tan windowpane, undarted with a very natural shoulder and 3 buttons on the cuff. No fabric content label, it may be silk and wool but I'm not sure


Please PM with any questions, interest and offers
Chest 21"
Shoulder 18"
Back from bottom of collar 30"
Sleeve 24"

Asking only $38 including shipping in CONUS


----------



## FiscalDean

Paul Fredrick Bengal stripe shirts with white tab collar and white french cuffs, 2 ply 140's worn less than 5 times each 16 X 32

Asking $25 each including shipping in CONUS will consider offers. Please PM with interest / offers


----------



## Topsider

*NO OFFERS, PLEASE.*

*All items are priced to sell. Prices include shipping in CONUS. *
*

Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket*

Classic charcoal herringbone, 3R2 sack. Flap pockets. Center vent. No issues.
No size tag. Shoulder width: 19 in. Overall length=34 in. Pit-pit=22 in. Sleeve=33 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$40 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*
























*Southwick Tweed Jacket

*Brown herringbone with windowpane overplaid. 2B w/darts. Patch pockets. Center vent. No issues. 
No size tag. Shoulder width: 17 in. Overall length=32 in. Pit-pit=20 in. Sleeve=31 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$40 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL PAUL STUART GREEN BLAZER!

Formerly the property of VICE ADMIRAL USN (Ret.) N. Ronald Thurman

TITANIC CONNECTION!*

​
This jacket is absolutely wonderful--both in itself, and because of its provenance! From the well-connected closets of *32rollandrock* this was formerly the property of Vice Admiral N. Ronald Thurman, the Vice Admiral of the USN who oversaw the undersea exploratory expedition that discovered the remains of the Titanic. (The USN was not interested in the Titanic, but in two sunken naval nuclear submarines; the Titanic just happened to be in the same area!) Because of this, one of Thurman's many distinctions is that for a short period of time only he and the oceanographer in change of the expedition at sea knew that the Titanic had been found.

If you're a Titanic buff, this would make this jacket pretty darn appealing. But even if you're not, the jacket's appealing in and of itself! Cut from a lovely dark bottle-green cloth (no Master's comments here!) with a wonderful hand and drape this features subtle darts and flapped pockets. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It features a single centre vent, and four kissing metal cuff buttons on each sleeve; these have a wonderful metallic tone that complements the cloth beautifully.

It was Made in Canada by Paul Stuart.

This jacket is in excellent condition except for a minor smudge on one sleeve, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; hence, this is in Very Good condition only.

As such, given the provenance of this jacket, as well as its quality and beauty, how about *just $49, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with lower offers being VERY welcome?* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:

Tagged 46XL
*
Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 34

*NB: My apologies for the orientation of some of the pictures--photobucket isn't cooperating!​*



     ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties--offers VERY welcome!*

*I have a lot of beautiful ties to pass on today!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*​*

GROUP 1: Spring and Summer Ties*

​
1) Biplane tie. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. Who doesn't want a tie with biplanes on it?! 3 5/8". Asking $15 > 13



3) Liberty of London Centennial Collection Tie (from 1975). 50/50 wool and cotton. Very Good/Excellent condition. 4". Asking $10 > 8

  

4) Britches sunflowers tie. From the late lamented tradly outdoors emporium. Made in USA of Italian silk. Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking $12 > 11

 

9) Monmouth Park emblematic. No fabric content, but clearly silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $10 > 8

 

*GROUP 3: Various Ties--regimentals, emblematics, more!

The following ties have all been listed before, were all due to be bumped, and appear here with price drops:*

1) Alan Royce of Princeton. From one of the major Princeton clothiers...now gone. Fabric woven in Italy, tie made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking $10 > 8

 

2) Princeton University Store paisley. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Originally priced at $32.50, around 30 years ago! Asking $10 > 8

 

3) Liberty of London for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition, except for the original owner's name on the keeper, which will be unseen when worn. A lovely double whammy of Liberty print and The English Shop--one of the great Ivy clothiers! 3 1/2". Asking just $8 > 7

 

5) J. McLaughlin nautical tie. From the wildly expensive preppy shop in Princeton! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $9 > 8

 

6) Liberty of London emblematic. Made in England. A wonderful pottery emblematic--release your inner Beaker Person! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $10 > 8

 

7) Foxes emblematic. All silk, woven in England. In Very Good condition. 3 5/8". Asking $10 > 8

 

8) Robert Talbott duck. Silk woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $10 > 8

 

9) Chaps Ralph Lauren skiing tie. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 3 7/8". Asking $8

 

10) Grasshopper emblematic, for the Smithsonian. Silk/poly blend. Very Good/Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $6 > 5

 

11) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $10 > 9

 

12) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $9 > 8

 

13) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4". $8 > 7

 

14) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $8 > 7

 

15) Land's End patterned tie in thick silk. This is lovely! Excellent condition. Imported. 3 5/8". $7

 

16) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16 $8 > 7

 

17) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4". $8 > 7

 

18) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $10 > 9

 

19) Brooks Brothers. Patterned with snaffle bits? A lovely equestrian tie in excellent condition, except for a slight chalk smudge at the tip of the liner. 3 3/4". $10 > 8

 

20) Christian Dior Monsieur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $8

 

21) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $10 > 9



22) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking just $12 > 10

 

23) Land's End. A beautiful, autumnal tie, hand sewn in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

24) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10 > 9

 

25) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 5/8 $8

 

27) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic! $12

 

*29) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $8

 

31) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

32) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $8.


----------



## conductor

Charleston patch madras khakis from a few pages ago are CLAIMED.


----------



## Chevo

Very few of what has been offered seems to be my size - 44R. This leads me to believe that everyone is a 44R and wear shoes size 10.5. Frustrating...


----------



## jkidd41011

More drops on remaining sport coats....

*Recent Southwick Price of Wales Sport Coat - $30.00 Shipped*

measures more like a 43/44...Tagged 46R???




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20.5" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 25" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

*Recent Hickey Freeman Windowpane Sport Coat - $33.00 Shipped*

Tagged 44R...... 52 % Silk / 48% Wool. Very soft and in excellent condition...considered lengthening the arms and keeping it.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23.5" 
Sleeves - 24" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

Shipped price for CONUS by USPS Priority Mail.

Since they are both close measurement wise...Buy the pair for $55.00 Shipped


----------



## AlanC

If you have any interest in either of these make me an offer. I'd love to move them out.



AlanC said:


> Vintage *Yale Co-op* by Rivetz of Boston tie
> Timothy Dwight College
> Made in USA
> 3 1/8" wide
> 100% pure polyester for longevity and durability
> 
> $15 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage *Cole-Haan Imperial Grade* tan on tan saddle oxfords
> Size: 7D (?)
> 
> $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal (shoe trees not included)
> 
> Vintage shoes from back when Cole-Haan was a great American shoe maker. These are grand old shoes that are built like a tank.
> 
> The interiors are remarkably clean. The soles are very solid with very little heel wear, years of wear ahead. The uppers are, shall we say, well patinated. The leather is very high quality. It responded beautifully to some Meltonian and polish TLC. However, there are nicks, scratches and spots. They are perfectly wearable, fantastic knockabout shoes.
> 
> I believe these are size 7. The interior size information is faded, but it looks to me like it is 7 B/[D]. They are certainly a smaller size. My 9/9.5 feet couldn't possibly get into them.
> 
> I couldn't bear to leave these behind. They need a good home, and I believe any Trad would be proud to wear them. They simply don't make 'em like this anymore.
> 
> These have been cleaned, treated with Meltonian cream and polished. They are ready to wear out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img8178r.jpg/


----------



## Reldresal

Chevo said:


> Very few of what has been offered seems to be my size - 44R. This leads me to believe that everyone is a 44R and wear shoes size 10.5. Frustrating...


Try being a 40R. You have go to be fst (no "a" for brevity...wait, what?).


----------



## AshScache

I always tell my fiancee that if she thinks I have a lot of clothes now, don't even think about what it'd be like if i was a 40/42R or a 34/36 waist!


----------



## jkidd41011

Chevo said:


> Very few of what has been offered seems to be my size - 44R. This leads me to believe that everyone is a 44R and wear shoes size 10.5. Frustrating...


Did you see my sport coats?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

My kingdom for a black grosgrain bow tie.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Dieu et les Dames said:


> My kingdom for a black grosgrain bow tie.


I had to have one made when I bought my wedding suit from Southwick, I had the tailor order an extra yard of black grosgrain cloth which I had used to make a proper vest and two bowties.


----------



## gamma68

Reldresal said:


> Try being a 40R. You have go to be fst (no "a" for brevity...wait, what?).


I have yet to see a classic 2-button navy blue blazer (w/metal buttons) in 40R here. Still hoping someone out there has one languishing in the back of their closet that would like a new owner and a loving home.


----------



## Reldresal

You better be fast. :biggrin: I have a few 3/2 of the type, but I am waiting to pounce on a 2-button darted (lighter fabric, thanks). But, this might not be the place where that kind of thing is going to show up. Cast the net wide.


----------



## gamma68

Reldresal said:


> You better be fast. :biggrin: I have a few 3/2 of the type, but I am waiting to pounce on a 2-button darted (lighter fabric, thanks). But, this might not be the place where that kind of thing is going to show up. Cast the net wide.


Besides the listing on AAAC, I've looked in every thrift store in my area and scour eBay daily. I bought a BB blazer on eBay recently, but the seller failed to mention the moth hole and shoddy stitching at the right sleeve. Glad I could return for refund.

At this point, I believe I'd be open to a 3/2 blazer. If you have one that you'd like to part with, I'm all ears.


----------



## AshScache

well, FWIW, even though this thread is mostly a thrifted finds resale thread, it appears the original purpose of the thread was to be a real exchange-- ie, "I'm a 48R, but I found an awesome 42R suit for $10-- anyone want it for $10 + shipping?" deal.

It'd be nice to have a thread that tried to do that, too--

But, of course, there are problems with that. Lets say I find an awesome Madras 3/2 roll sportcoat in 40R when I'm a 48. Won't fit me. So, do I buy it and offer it around at cost (honor system), or do I post a pic, wait for someone to express interest, then go back and see if its still available? Hows the best way?

It might work if people do a standing offer--for instance-- I'll buy ANY 3/2 suit in 48, and I'll buy ANY suit in 48 under $10. Then, if you come to me having bought a 48 3/2 suit, I'm obligated by my honor to buy it. OR you can go the post pics/ circle back route. Or a combination.....


That post is very stream of consciousness, but I think you'll get what I'm saying....


----------



## unmodern

Reldresal said:


> Try being a 40R. You have go to be fst (no "a" for brevity...wait, what?).


At least you can rely on any given item popping up again soon. . . the worst is to be on either end of the bell-curve (I wear a 36R). Not only is the competition fierce, but the offerings are scant. I often have to wait quite a while for standard things to show up on eBay, thrifts, or this thread.


----------



## Reldresal

Yep, all sizes have their issues in the after-market. I am actually glad I am a common size more often than not. Not enough product at your end. But I think we can all relate to the "man-that-jacket-is-just-what-I-want" elation only to find out it is a short or a long.


----------



## M. Charles

New Brooks Brothers Ties. All wool except the gray tie, which is camel hair, and the brown houndstooth, which is a cashmere/wool blend. Standard length and approximately 3 3/4" wide. $25/each shipped in CONUS or $100 for the lot.

Edit: Grey camelhair now sold. 

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

image hosting without registration


----------



## M. Charles

Two additional ties. The first is missing the label but is all English silk. The second tie is Cable Clothiers in Red/Green christmas stripe. It shows where it has been pressed by the dry cleaners. I believe this could be removed by pressing from the back. $10/each shipped in CONUS or $16 for both.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

how to print screen on pc


----------



## ArtVandalay

I think I've listed these in the past but I've still got them so please let me know if there is any interest.

Bill's Seersucker 36x34 MP2 - uncuffed buttoms. 

Asking $24 shipped CONUS

Brooks Brothers OCBD - 16-33 red unistripe. Traditional fit must-iron.

Asking $15 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

8.5 E Dexter's 
Made in the USA
Classic style in handsome pebble grain

*These have not been polished since I scooped them up*
Yeah, they're _that _cherry

Heels are 99.9%
The lack of wear on the leather soles says these babies were only worn a few times
$50 shipped CONUS

They don't make 'em like these anymore, folks. Please take them off my hands.







































































PRL Gingham Swim Trunks
Size: Large
Elastic waist
2 on-seam side pocket
1 back pocket with velcro strip
1 security pocket inside at waistband

Excellent condition
No rips, stains, or tears.

Waist is 16" across (flat on the ground, not stretched)
Outseam is 17"
Inseam is approx 5.25"
$25 shipped CONUS


----------



## MicTester

AshScache said:


> I always tell my fiancee that if she thinks I have a lot of clothes now, don't even think about what it'd be like if i was a 40/42R or a 34/36 waist!


Next time change the topic, very quickly. It is never a good sign when this comes up.


----------



## Barnavelt

*Ties...* all prices are for shipped CONUS




L to R:
1. Golfers pattern bow, made in USA by R Hanauer, 100% silk, great shape ...$15
2. Penn emblematic tie, made for U Penn bookstore, no material listed, feels like a blend; 58 in long 3.75 in wide...$12
3. Princeton emblematic tie, made by Foley, no material listed, feels like finest polyester; 55 in long 3 in wide...$12
4. Foxhead emblematic tie, "British Club Design", finest Resilio, has been pressed but still cool; 54 in long, 3.25 in wide...$8
5. Schoolboy repp tie, made by Rooster, poly, literally a schoolboy tie as it is short; 49 in long, 3 in wide...$8.00
6. Regiment stripe tie, Chatham Ltd made in USA, all silk, a few wrinkle spots, nice quality tie; 57 in long, 3 in wide...$10



100% silk Carrot and Gibbs, handmade in Boulder Colorado, great shape, nice button adjusters. Not trad, just rad... $15


----------



## ArtVandalay

There's a couple of Brooksgate boy's repp ties that have been languishing at the local St. Vinnie's for the past month.
If anyone is interested, I can pick them up for cost + shipping. Should be just a few dollars. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## danielm

^I almost picked those up last weekend with the same thought in mind. Both are quite nice patterns, if I recall.


----------



## Steve Smith

Reldresal said:


> Try being a 40R. You have go to be fst (no "a" for brevity...wait, what?).


Price includes US shipping. Click to enlarge.

1818 Madison Saxxon Steep Twill Wool Navy Blazer. Two button Double vent. Subdued brass BB buttons. Luxury Saxxon wool twill. Retail $748. USA. Tagged *40R* P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.25. $225.


----------



## Jovan

unmodern said:


> At least you can rely on any given item popping up again soon. . . the worst is to be on either end of the bell-curve (I wear a 36R). Not only is the competition fierce, but the offerings are scant. I often have to wait quite a while for standard things to show up on eBay, thrifts, or this thread.


Same here with 40L. Those are scarce and they get snapped up quickly by other tall, thin guys like me.


----------



## gamma68

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping. Click to enlarge.
> 
> 1818 Madison Saxxon Steep Twill Wool Navy Blazer. Two button Double vent. Subdued brass BB buttons. Luxury Saxxon wool twill. Retail $748. USA. Tagged *40R* P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.25. $225.


Oh, goodness. This blazer looks nice (albeit rumpled) and I've been searching for a 40R. Since this is twill, would it be a heavier blazer perhaps best for fall/winter weather? I see that it's discounted from retail, although I feel hesitant to spend that much, sight unseen, no return option. What to do?


----------



## firedancer

Jovan said:


> Same here with 40L. Those are scarce and they get snapped up quickly by other tall, thin guys like me.


40L may as well be unicorns. I'm always on the look out for some buddies and now 2 fellow forumites. Rare indeed.

I


----------



## Titus_A

gamma68 said:


> Oh, goodness. This blazer looks nice (albeit rumpled) and I've been searching for a 40R. Since this is twill, would it be a heavier blazer perhaps best for fall/winter weather? I see that it's discounted from retail, although I feel hesitant to spend that much, sight unseen, no return option. What to do?


That's an awesome blazer. It's not "trad," given its double vents, but it's still an awesome blazer. It's also, if I recall, fully lined, so not for summer (although in Detroit, actual summer is, as yo know, only about 2 weeks). It you're in the market, pull the trigger. If you have a question, PM the seller.


----------



## Titus_A

Dieu et les Dames said:


> My kingdom for a black grosgrain bow tie.


If you can't find one elsewhere: https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101958


----------



## tocqueville

ArtVandalay said:


> There's a couple of Brooksgate boy's repp ties that have been languishing at the local St. Vinnie's for the past month.
> If anyone is interested, I can pick them up for cost + shipping. Should be just a few dollars. Let me know if you're interested.


I'm game. I should add that i'm generally interested in good quality boys stuff. Buying new is madness, given the treatment kids give their clothing.


----------



## CMDC

Three ties...

JPress, Brooks Bros, Brooks Bros.
3.5", 3.75", 3.75"

$14 conus each


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*shudders* 
That little guy is polyester.

I've been trolling eBay for months! Zero bites..
thetiebar.com has one I like, but I'm holding out for a _steal_.
Though, I would be willing to succumb to retail if Press has a decent sale this summer.



Titus_A said:


> If you can't find one elsewhere: https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101958


----------



## Himself

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I'm holding out for a _steal_.
> Though, I would be willing to succumb to retail if Press has a decent sale this summer.


I was at Press in NYC yesterday and they have 25% off NOW. I was told they'd do it again in a couple of months.


----------



## Barnavelt

Johnston & Murphy burgundy cap toe dress shoes, Made in the USA
-10 1/2 D, probably worn once or twice. Some creasing and scuffs but nothing TLC and shoe trees can't fix.
-*Asking sale pending.*






Florsheim Imperial tassle loafers, made in the USA
- 9 B, very well taken care of, prior owner even bound the tassles with rubber bands before storage; I let you take them off
- "The Florsheim Shoe" shoe trees are included!
- *Asking $35 CONUS

*




Tailored fit *tall *pink Lands End No-Iron Pinpoint Oxford
- 16 1/2 x 36, great condition with no visible flaws
- *Asking $15 CONUS.*




White Mercer & Sons OCBD, Made in USA
- 17.5 x 34, 100% cotton, "Bigger, Baggier, Better", Nice long collar, great shape w/ no visible issues
-* Asking Sold, Thank You.*

Lands End Direct Merchants blue university stripe OCBD, made in Costa Rica of USA fabric (!)
- 15 x 34, Regular fit, great shape w/ no visible issues
-* Asking $15 CONUS

*


Light blue sport coat from "Granby Collection", labelled 44R
-24.5 sleeve, 22.5 chest, 21 waist, 30.5 length, 19.5 shoulder
-Darted, 2 button, half lined, half canvassed
-No material tag; feels like a linen blend, there are fabric pills on some areas including the back of the arms
-* Asking $28 CONUS

*


----------



## MDP

I want to say that I'm consistently astounded by the generosity and dedication of the regular sellers here. I've only bought one thing but I love that this kind of exchange exists.

I'm looking for a basic, wool navy blazer around a size 36S (approx. 40" chest; approx. 29" length) if anyone finds/has something like that. Trad details are a bonus but not necessary (I realize small sizes are hard to come by).

I'm scheduled to do some preaching during my summer internship so I'm looking for something to dress up my usual OCBD and chinos.

Again, regardless if there's ever anything in my size I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## DoubleDDownUnder

I'm new here. Raised in the South and was in a fraternity at one of the country's most preppy/trad Southern colleges. Now I'm a 40 year old American expat in Australia trying to continue to wear my favorite clothes.

Since I'm in Australia, I could help others with traditional English clothing or Australian takes on English stylings - very little American clothing here.

Interested in the following:
OCBD from BB, J Press or similar 16 1/2 34
BB, J Press or similar suits or blazers 44R
Captoe or Wingtips from the usual brands 10/2 D
Casual jackets L or 44R
BB or J Press ties esp. Repps

Thanks
Drew


----------



## conductor

Seersucker blazer by Gant. No darts, 3/4 lined, wash 'n' wear. Perfect for spring (which has finally arrived!). In very clean condition, but missing one sleeve button, so you'll need to find a replacement, or remove one on the other sleeve.

Approx. size 40R

Measurments:

Chest 21.5"
Sleeve 25" +1"
Shoulder 18"
Length fromo boc - 30.5"

$30 shipped conus











And a bump.....

_ BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 now __$35__ shipped._

_Chest 21.5"_
_Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"_
_Length 29" (from bottom of collar)_
_Shoulders 18"_












_.....And some BUMPS_

_Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in . Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 - __$40 - now $35 shipped conus.















__Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a 38 or so? Please see measurements.__
Asking $35 - now $30 shipped conus

Pit to Pit 19 
Shoulder 17 3/4"
Sleeve 24" + 2"
Length 30"











Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a 42, but as usual, please see measurements. 

Asking $45 - drop to $40 conus - now $35

Jacket

Pit to Pit - 22.5"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeves - 24" + 2'

Pants

Waist - 16 1/4"
Rise 12.5"
Inseam 32"











Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to , but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know.

Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined.

Waist 20"
Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"
Leg opening 9 7/8"
Rise 12.5"

$30 shipped conus. dropped to $25- dropped to $20! - Now $18











__Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking $45 - now $35 - now $30! for this one. Wool. USA made.__

Chest pit to pit 21"
Sleeve 23.5" + 2"
Shoulder 18.75"
Length BOC 32"










Close up of fabric:





Size 16/32 BB - button down in like-new condition.
$28 shipped conus - now $20 - now 15
















_


----------



## CMDC

Not tradly but I've got an Isaia charcoal suit w/khaki windowpane that I'm going to be offering soon, including over on TOF. Its in the 44R range w/38x31 trousers. Dual vent, 3/2.5 roll.

If potentially interested, pm me and I can give you more details.


----------



## jkidd41011

CMDC said:


> Not tradly but I've got an Isaia charcoal suit w/khaki windowpane that I'm going to be offering soon, including over on TOF. Its in the 44R range w/38x31 trousers. Dual vent, 3/2.5 roll.
> 
> If potentially interested, pm me and I can give you more details.


Would love to see pit & sleeve measurements, along with if there is any room to let out the waist.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thanks for the heads up!

I just scooped up a butterly and a diamond point from PRL's private sale, though.
Not exactly steals, but I liked their shape and I know what i'm getting with PRL.

pics to come in couple week :biggrin:



Himself said:


> I was at Press in NYC yesterday and they have 25% off NOW. I was told they'd do it again in a couple of months.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Drops..

$40 for the Dexter USA's (shipped CONUS)
$20 for the PRL trunks (shipped CONUS)

*I need a buyer before Thursday at noon*, or they are both going back to the thrift before I can't return them.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 8.5 E Dexter's
> Made in the USA
> Classic style in handsome pebble grain
> 
> *These have not been polished since I scooped them up*
> Yeah, they're _that _cherry
> 
> Heels are 99.9%
> The lack of wear on the leather soles says these babies were only worn a few times
> $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> They don't make 'em like these anymore, folks. Please take them off my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL Gingham Swim Trunks
> Size: Large
> Elastic waist
> 2 on-seam side pocket
> 1 back pocket with velcro strip
> 1 security pocket inside at waistband
> 
> Excellent condition
> No rips, stains, or tears.
> 
> Waist is 16" across (flat on the ground, not stretched)
> Outseam is 17"
> Inseam is approx 5.25"
> $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## jbarwick

The Gant seersucker is nice. I cannot pull off seersucker or that is my exact measurements!


----------



## Titus_A

Dieu et les Dames said:


> *shudders*
> That little guy is polyester.


Surely you jest. Even JAB wouldn't do something that dastardly. But they're not easy to find. Things turn up, though if you're in a crunch grab the one from Press. (But you'll pay the savings back in shipping. For what they charge for S&H I practically expect private courier.)


----------



## tonylumpkin

Dieu et les Dames said:


> My kingdom for a black grosgrain bow tie.


I think I've got a couple. When do you need it by?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I just ordered these two; 30% and an additional 15% off:

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11188543&prodFindSrc=cart
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10768133&prodFindSrc=cart

They should arrive within two weeks, at which point I'll compare them to my cummerbund and lapels. 
Ooooh they better match! All this faille vs. grosgrain business is driving me up the wall.

If the above goes according to plan, I'll post pics and let y'all decide which style to keep!
I'm leaning towards the diamond point, mostly because the rest of my rig is pretty straight-up.



tonylumpkin said:


> I think I've got a couple. When do you need it by?


No time constraints. I'm in it for the thrill :icon_viking:


----------



## Topsider

*Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket*

Classic charcoal herringbone, 3R2 sack. Flap pockets. Center vent. No issues.
No size tag. Shoulder width: 19 in. Overall length=34 in. Pit-pit=22 in. Sleeve=33 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$35 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*
























*Southwick Tweed Jacket

*Brown herringbone with windowpane overplaid. 2B w/darts. Patch pockets. Center vent. No issues. 
No size tag. Shoulder width: 17 in. Overall length=32 in. Pit-pit=20 in. Sleeve=31 in.
Made in U.S.A.

$35 shipped, in CONUS. *PRICE REDUCED*


----------



## M. Charles

Grey tie now sold. Remaining ties now $15/each shipped in conus or $50 for the lot of 4. 



M. Charles said:


> New Brooks Brothers Ties. All wool except the gray tie, which is camel hair, and the brown houndstooth, which is a cashmere/wool blend. Standard length and approximately 3 3/4" wide. $25/each shipped in CONUS or $100 for the lot.
> 
> Edit: Grey camelhair now sold.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> image hosting without registration


----------



## M. Charles

Price drop to $7/each of $10 both shipped in conus 



M. Charles said:


> Two additional ties. The first is missing the label but is all English silk. The second tie is Cable Clothiers in Red/Green christmas stripe. It shows where it has been pressed by the dry cleaners. I believe this could be removed by pressing from the back. $10/each shipped in CONUS or $16 for both.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> how to print screen on pc


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts - 15 & 15.5*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red Gingham*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: S*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 21"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Vintage BrooksGate Tattersall*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
Due to label fading, I can't verify the fabric, but I'm thinking it is a cotton/poly blend; it's a coarser
weave, but it has a retro kind of look. If it were my size, I'd keep it, just for the nostalgia factor!
Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
*TAGGED: 15x32*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22.5"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in USA - Italian Fabric
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Black/Purple Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; There is one small tear near the tail, can't see when tucked in.
(If you like, I will sew a small patch on it, no charge. :tongue2
Round bottom; 100% Japanese cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
Still had the brass collar stays!
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 17"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts - 16*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue/White Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Yellow OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; I'm pretty sure this has an unlined collar.
100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth, Point Collar *

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; made in Poland
*TAGGED: 16x35*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 35.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## nohio

*Trad ties (and a belt)*

1 tie $10, 2 ties $18, 3 ties $24, 4 ties $28 
Free USPS Priority Shipping (CONUS)

PM if you need more details

Album with big pictures

_SOLD 1) Vineyard Vines (Custom tie for Scioto Country Club, Columbus, OH): Pale yellow, green arrowheads
_2) Polo Ralph Lauren: Geometric black, blue, and red
3) Unmarked Made in USA: Black ground with pheasants and dogs

Polyester emblematic ties:
4) Relaxing golfer
5) FORE (with golf ball "O")
6) Chinese and American flags

7) Ben Silver: Green regimental
8) Abercrombie & Fitch (Made in USA)
9) Syms House Label

10) Wool paisley (Made in England)
11) BB Makers (Made in USA)

12) Lands' End (Made in USA)
13) Brooks Brothers: Red and Navy
_ON HOLD 14) Robert Talbot
_

SOLD $10: Brighton Surcingle Belt: 42 (Made in USA)
No content label, but feels like wool


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts - 16.5*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60; All 5 for $70!*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Darker than the pale
pinks you usually find; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Round bottom; 65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60; All 5 for $70!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reds by Orvis
40 Waist
21" Outseam
9" Inseam

Great color. Looks like new in person. Will fade nicely over time.
No rips, holes, stains, or tears.

SOLD


----------



## Steve Smith

jbarwick said:


> The Gant seersucker is nice. I cannot pull off seersucker or that is my exact measurements!


The secret to wearing seersucker is to pretend that you aren't wearing seersucker.


----------



## Steve Smith

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping. Click to enlarge.
> 
> 1818 Madison Saxxon Steep Twill Wool Navy Blazer. Two button Double vent. Subdued brass BB buttons. Luxury Saxxon wool twill. Retail $748. USA. Tagged *40R* P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 24.5, L 30.25. $225.


Sold.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Will defray some of the cost for international shipping. No returns. I don't have time to measure all of these. Know your size.

*New With Tags in Bag Brooks Brothers Non Iron White with Blue Stripe 100% Supima Cotton Button Down Collar Shirt. Look at that spectacular collar roll. $47.*

Don't drag your feet on these. I only have duplicates in two sizes.
14.5-32
15-33
15-34
15.5-32
16-32
16-33
16-35
16.5-34
16.5-35
16.5-36
17-33
17-34
17.5-34
17.5-35
17.5-36
18-35
18-36

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

SOLD



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Reds by Orvis
> 40 Waist
> 21" Outseam
> 9" Inseam
> 
> Great color. Looks like new in person. Will fade nicely over time.
> No rips, holes, stains, or tears.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Size 9 M 
Driving Shoes
Silver Bits
commissioned by Pensacola Country Club

hearty rubber sole shave many miles left
way better quality than the schleps get over at the municipal course

SOLD


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks Brothers Regent Fit Cotton Soft Jacket Sport Coat Navy 41 R, 40R*

The sport coat pictured below is now available in the Sales Forum. 









https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Sport-Coat-Navy-41R-40R&p=1395425#post1395425

$100 shipped. Pics are forthcoming but jacket has no issues other than perhaps needing a press to get the wrinkles out. Only reason I'm selling it is because it is a bit too tight. Proceeds of sale will likely go towards purchase of the same jacket in the next largest size

Please PM with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts - 17*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; All 3 for $50!*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Blue/White Uni-Stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27.5"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Hart Schaffner Marx Dual Blue Stripe Twill*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; This shirt has a brushed nap feel 
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 17 x 35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Super Fine 2-ply Fabric
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16.5x34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; All 3 for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## conductor

Pig themed needle point belt. 12 unique representations. Appears to be handmade. Leather appears to be full grain. Only marks are "D. B. U. 36." Wish this was my size, it is really something.

Measures 41" total including buckle, and 36" including buckle to the middle hole.

CLAIMED!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*GET READY FOR SUMMER - SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*The sizes on these shirts are all over the place;
please go by the listed measurements.*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; All 3 for $35!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
(I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
*TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Blue/Purple Checked Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Blue Patch Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Looks almost new
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Large - Regular*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; All 3 for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

conductor said:


> Pig themed needle point belt. 12 unique representations. Appears to be handmade. Leather appears to be full grain. Only marks are "D. B. U. 36." Wish this was my size, it is really something.
> 
> Measures 41" total including buckle, and 36" including buckle to the middle hole.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped conus
> 
> Will add multiple thumbnails tonight


Must resist.... :crazy:


----------



## conductor

sbdivemaster said:


> Must resist.... :crazy:


Hogwash!


----------



## sbdivemaster

conductor said:


> Hogwash!


No pics of pigs "makin' bacon"... That's a deal breaker.


----------



## CMDC

CMDC SHIRT FUNPACKS!!!!

Time to try another purge of the stockroom. I've got a ton of shirts that have been languishing and that have disappeared back through the mists of the exchange. Here's how this works. I've arranged these by size. Feel free to mix and match. Major discounts for bulk purchases. 1 shirt=$14 conus; 2=$20; 3=$26; 4=$31; 5=$36

Please buy these. I beg you.

15.5 x 33 Brooks (bd); Brooks (spread); Brooks (spread)










15.5 x 34 Brooks ecru pinpoint ocbd; Brooks (spread)










16 x 34 Brooks (spread); Brooks burgundy candy stripe bd; Gitman (spread)










16.5 x 34 Brooks blue must iron ocbd (unlined collar); Brooks blue microgingham bd










16.5 x 35 Brooks green stripe (slim fit); Brooks bd; Brooks blue candy stripe bd










Brooks Bros Polos Size L (yellow is long sleeve)










Short sleeve sport shirts: Brooks seersucker fun shirt/Turbull and Asser purple gingham/Brooks green seersucker gingham










Size L Sport Shirts Brooks bd white w/blue & green; Brooks orange/white bd; Brooks olive gingham bd; Brooks bd; Orvis bd; Viyella bd










Size L sport shirts Carroll and Co bd; Filson bd; Viyella bd










17.5 x 33 Brooks must iron blue ocbd / blue pinpoint ocbd










17 x 34 Brooks Bros blue must iron odbd (2)










17.5 x 34 Paul Stuart blue micro check bd; Brooks (spread)










Size XL sport shirts Orvis bd; Lands End chamois made in USA NWT; Bills khakis bd; Paul Stuart bd; Bullock and Jones bd; Brooks green ocbd


----------



## TDI GUY

Pics of BB regent soft jacket now up on post in sales forum.


----------



## abeln2672

Anyone have interest in either pair of shoes below? I saw them at my local Goodwill this afternoon and could probably run and grab them this weekend if anyone wants them. Any offer above cost plus shipping would be considered. I'm sure I could clean them up and flip them on eBay, but I'd love to continue repaying the good AAAC members who have helped me through this thread and the sales forum! I could probably even get better pictures for someone who had serious interest.

Allen Edmonds Holton Penny (8.5 D): The actual color on these is a darker brown -- I almost thought they were oxblood when I first saw them. They honestly look barely worn, although upper could use a serious cleaning and shine.

Allen Edmonds Bimini (made in Italy) woven loafer (8 2E): These have definitely seen more wear than the other pair, although they still have plenty of life in them. Again, they could use a shine.


----------



## leisureclass

J Press Spring/Summer Jackets

1)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/photo7gn.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/photo6ld.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photo5dj.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/photo4em.jpg/

Navy 3/2 Sack blazer from the top of the line "Pressidential" label
Recent vintage, excellent condition, perfect trad details like 2 button cuffs, swelled edges, hook vent
Shoulders: 17.5" - Chest: 21.5" - Sleeves: 24" (with length underneath) - Back under collar: 30.5"
Aprox. a 39 or 40 Regular, but check measurements against a well fitting coat

*ASKING $49 shipped CONUS*

2)

 https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/presss.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/photo3he.jpg/

Very distinctive vintage 3/2 roll trad sack, nubby and rough material that is presumably a silk blend.
Great details: high 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled edges, amazing fabric character, light shoulders.
Shoulders: 17.5" - Chest: 21.25" - Sleeves: 25" - Back under collar: 30"
Aprox. a 39 or 40 regular, but check measurements for best fit.

*ASKING $49 shipped CONUS*

* Make me an offer for Both!*


----------



## Barnavelt

Drops and Consolidations

17/36 BB Yellow Uni Stripe 100% Cotton Pinpoint Button Down

-Great shape, no issues. Prior owner's name stamped in small type on the inside of the front placket, bottom of the shirt tail.
-*Asking $26 CONUS*


L to R (All prices CONUS):
1. Golfers pattern bow, made in USA by R Hanauer, 100% silk, great shape ...$13
2. Penn emblematic tie, made for U Penn bookstore, no material listed, feels like a blend; 58 in long 3.75 in wide...$10
3. Princeton emblematic tie, made by Foley, no material listed, feels like finest polyester; 55 in long 3 in wide...$10
4. Foxhead emblematic tie, "British Club Design", finest Resilio, has been pressed but still cool; 54 in long, 3.25 in wide...$7
5. Schoolboy repp tie, made by Rooster, poly, literally a schoolboy tie as it is short; 49 in long, 3 in wide...$7
6. Regiment stripe tie, Chatham Ltd made in USA, all silk, a few wrinkle spots, nice quality tie; 57 in long, 3 in wide...$8


Florsheim Imperial tassle loafers, made in the USA
- 9 B, very well taken care of, prior owner even bound the tassles with rubber bands before storage; I let you take them off
- "The Florsheim Shoe" shoe trees are included!
- *Asking $30 CONUS
*

Tailored fit *tall *pink Lands End No-Iron Pinpoint Oxford
- 16 1/2 x 36, great condition with no visible flaws
- *Asking $13 CONUS.*


Lands End Direct Merchants blue university stripe OCBD, made in Costa Rica of USA fabric (!)
- 15 x 34, Regular fit, great shape w/ no visible issues
-* Asking Sold Thank You.*

Light blue sport coat from "Granby Collection", labelled 44R
-24.5 sleeve, 22.5 chest, 21 waist, 30.5 length, 19.5 shoulder
-Darted, 2 button, half lined, half canvassed
-No material tag; feels like a linen blend, there are fabric pills on some areas including the back of the arms
-* Asking $25 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

leisureclass said:


> J Press Spring/Summer Jackets
> 
> 1)
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/photo7gn.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/photo6ld.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photo5dj.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/photo4em.jpg/
> 
> Navy 3/2 Sack blazer from the top of the line "Pressidential" label
> Recent vintage, excellent condition, perfect trad details like 2 button cuffs, swelled edges, hook vent
> Shoulders: 17.5" - Chest: 21.5" - Sleeves: 24" (with length underneath) - Back under collar: 30.5"
> Aprox. a 39 or 40 Regular, but check measurements against a well fitting coat
> 
> *ASKING $49 shipped CONUS*


Oh, if only this blazer had shoulders at 18.5", I'd snap it up in a heartbeat! Are you sure about that measurement? :smile:


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Oh, if only this blazer had shoulders at 18.5", I'd snap it up in a heartbeat! Are you sure about that measurement? :smile:


That is an AMAZING deal for a Pressidential. And if those are old-school Florsheim shoe trees with shaped wood, they alone are worth the asking price.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks 32R&R, I'd wear it all the time if it fit me better.

Gamma, I just double checked the shoulders and they're a hair larger than 17.5" but that's all. Sorry


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$55 Olive Poplin Sack Suit 44 Probably made by Haspel, I would guess dating from the 1980's. I can't say for sure though. The coat is a 3/2 and is half-lined. The pants are Flat Front and Cuffed. Not Brand new but in terrific condition. No stains or shine.

Chest 23
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Shoulder 19

Waist 19.5 +1.5
Inseam 31

https://postimg.org/image/easd2d2ib/ https://postimg.org/image/4jv1ce41f/ https://postimg.org/image/wy0gw9rlf/

$55 Southwick GTH Sack Sportcoat 46 Again, your standard issue 3/2 here. Center Vent and fully lined. This coat has good shoulders and a really neat fabric. There is no content tag, but I would guess Silk/Linen/Wool perhaps. It has a soft hand and a fairly tight weave. As well as a really neat texture with lots of slubs. Clean all over.

Chest 24
Shoulder 19
Length 32
Sleeve 25 +1.5

https://postimg.org/image/t80u3dfqr/ https://postimg.org/image/vlirudu5v/ https://postimg.org/image/6xcz3eigj/

$25 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large A great shirt from Gant. Third collar button, patch and flap pocket. The collar is not frayed and there are no stains.

Chest 23.5
Shoulder 17.5

https://postimg.org/image/e8d2t9o8j/

$25 Kenneth Gordon Indian Madras Shirt XL Made in the USA. The fabric is "Guaranteed to Bleed" :icon_cheers:. Again, previously loved, but in fine shape.

Chest 26.5
Shoulder 20.5

https://postimg.org/image/u5bupzgmr/

$25 Gant Rugger Indian Madras Fun Shirt XL Two different fabrics on this one. The collar has the third button as well. Previously enjoyed, but fine shape all around.

Chest 26
Shoulder 23.5

https://postimg.org/image/lferp4z5f/


----------



## Hoopscoach

I havevbeen thrifting for a couple years and I am looking to trade stuff I find for:
Purple blazer -42-44 long
shoes - wingtips 13 loafers 12/12.5
ties- colorful. Purples, pinks, bright colors
Suits- 43 long pants 38 x 33- I can have alaltered 

i have a couple Southwick suits, yves suits, jab, brooks brothers.
have shoes 13 by Ecco, Cavalli, Tommy Bahama
Lots of pants by Zanella and Armani
much more.

​thanks


----------



## gamma68

leisureclass said:


> Thanks 32R&R, I'd wear it all the time if it fit me better.
> 
> Gamma, I just double checked the shoulders and they're a hair larger than 17.5" but that's all. Sorry


Thanks for double-checking.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE PROPERTY OF A GENTLEMAN

*​I was asked last year by a rather distinguished acquaintance to find new homes for a considerable amount of the clothing that he no longer wears owing to weight gain and retirement, and so did so here. Two of the jackets are now available again, owing to the member who purchased them having shrunk out of them; and so they're available again!

And these jackets are exquisite. They are all bespoke, made by Charles, and boast simply lashings of handwork; the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, the lapels and edgings feature pick-stitching throughout, as do the interior seams, the pocket flaps, the collar...... and so on. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional. All of these jackets are fully lined, and they all feature symmetrical sets of interior pockets: The original owner was training himself to be ambidextrous so that he could fully utilize the custom-made pair of left and right-handed double-barreled shotguns that he had had made for him at Purdey's of London in the late 1980s, and which he used to hunt gamebirds in Scotland each year. All of the jackets are ventless, as he believed that (twin) vented jackets were only useful for persons who rode (horses) frequently--and disliked single vents.

Prices are low to begin with, and, as always, already include boxed shipping in CONUS with delivery confirmation. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Despite the low initial prices, *OFFERS ARE STILL VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL striped summer jacket* *MADE FOR SUMMERING IN VENICE!*

This jacket was made expressly for spending a summer in Venice with an eye to recreating (on a grander scale) the vacation of Charles Ryder and Sebastian Flyte in Brideshead Revisited, absent the adulterous host and homoerotic overtones. Apparently, this looks absolutely beautiful in the aquatint light of a late afternoon palozzo, and the colourway and cut of this jacket seemingly made it a big hit both in Venice and (later) Florence.

This is in excellent condition-, and my pictures fail to do it justice. The striping is very subtle, and I failed to capture it in the main picture, alas.

*Asking just $75, with lower offers being very welcome. *

*Measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/16 (precisely!)








     

*(2) STUNNING bespoke jacket in Loro Piana Zelander fabric.*

Cut from 100% New Zealand merino wool this jacket is simply gorgeous. a beautiful, almost midnight, blue, it features a subtle overcheck in autumnal bracken. Naturally, it features all of the details outlined above--lashings of handwork, surgeon's cuffs, unvented, symmetrical interior pockets, a beautiful cut, and wonderful provenance--and it is in excellent condition. It is fully canvassed.

*Asking just $75, or lower offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31

Asking just $75, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Over 50 ties!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful ties to pass on today! This is just the start....

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS ON EVERYTHING!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE INDICATED, ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
GROUP A: Summer ties!

​
a) Princeton University Store. 100% Italian silk. 3 3/4". $12

 

2) Alan Royce of Princeton. Summer hunting scene. 3 1/4 $12.

  

3) Cromley & Finch of London. Beautiful sailboat tie! 3 3/4. $12.

 

4) Brooks Brothers heavy silk; Italian silk made in the USA. Very Good condition. 3 3/4 Claimed!

 

5) NWT Brooks Brothers sailboats tie with a pink background. Lovely! 3 1/2. $15

  

6) Brooks Brothers Basics. Bunnies! 3 3/4. $12.

 

7) Robert Talbott; light blue dots on a navy background. Beautiful and classic! 3 3/8". $14.

 

8) Brooks Brothers. Small white polka dots on a navy background. Lovely! 3 3/8. Claimed!

 

9) Rooster Madras tie. Lovely sepia tones. Very Good condition. 3". $12.



10) Josef Borg of Princeton. One of the best of the Princeton Ivy custom tailors, Borg's closed last year. own a piece of Princeton sartorial history! 3 3/8". $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP B: REGIMENTALS!*
​
1) Princeton University Store. Vintage; originally priced at $7.50! Now, $10, owing to inflatiion! 4".

 

2) J. Crew. Red with purple striping. 3 3/4. A very nice tie! Claimed

 

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. 4". $10.

 

4) A TRAD GRAIL! LANGROCK! Made in England. In Good/Very Good condition; no stains, just rumpled. 3 1/4". $14.

 

5) Resilio regimental. A lovely forest green tie; 3", and just $12.

 

6) Polo--from when it was good! Made by hand, and a beautifully textured tie. 3 3/4". Asking $10

 

7) Versa regimental, of Milan and New York. A lovely luxurious tie; richly textured. 3 1/2". $12.

 

8) Vintage Wallach's regimental. Good condition. Perfect for your Mad Men party!  The colour is truer on the back shot. 2 3/4" Claimed

 

9) Paul Stuart Irish Poplin; 50/50 silk/wool. Made in England. This has a shadow stain on it that's barely noticeable, hence just $6. 3 1/2".



10) J. Crew. A nice basic tie! Handmade in the USA. 2 3/4". Claimed

 

11) DEADSTOCK! Haband silk tie on original hanger. NOS. 2 1/4". Asking just $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP C: Knits!*

​
1) John Henry. A ll wool. A lovely heathery purple that my pictures don't campture at all. 2 1/4". Claimed

 

2) Bark brown. Made in the USA; all wool. 2 1/8" $8.

 

3) Land's End. 50% mohair, 50% wool. Made in the USA. 3" Lovely! $12.

 

4) Forest Green tie. All wool. 2 3/8". $10

 

5) Stafford. A lovely reddish chestnut! ALl wool. 2 3/8. Claimed

 

6) Paul Stuart black knit. Wool. Good/Very Good condition, as vintage. 2 1/4. $10.

 

7) Paul Stuart brown knit. Wool. Good/Very Good condition, as vintage. 2 1/4. Claimed

 

8) Roosterknit "Pips" tie. Al wool. Lovely! 1 3/4". $8

 

9) Designer Knit. All cotton; lovely and silky! 2". $9.

 

10) Brown; Made in the USA. All cotton. 2 1/8". $9

 

11) Navy blue; Made in the USA. All cotton. 2 1/8". $9


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP D: Luxury Patterns and Geometrics--Paul Stuart, Coach, W. V. Brown of Jermyn Street, more!
*

​
1) Coach. A beautiful tie! 3 5/8". $14

 

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Lovely! 3 5/8" Claimed

 

3) Christian Dior. 3 1/4. $8

 

4) Saks Fifth, slimmed down to 3 1/8" by Tiecrafters. $6

 

5) Briar; all silk, made in Italy. Very versatile! 3 1/8". $10

 

6) Harrods of London. This is a lovely, classic tie from what used to be a bastion of British prep! 3 1/2". $10.

 

7) BEAUTIFUL tie from W.V. brown of Jermyn Street, London, and Eton--purveyor of clothing to the boys of Eton College, including the Princes when they were there. 3 3/4", rich and luxurious. $12.

 

8) Liberty of London. A classic swirling Liberty paisley. Made in the USA. 3 13/16". $8

 

9) Paul Stuart; lovely and heavy silk, hand made in England. A wonderful tie! 3 3/4". $16.

 

10) Paul Stuart; hand-printed in England. This is very lightweight wool, and very hard to find in this excellent condition! Vintage; 2 1/2". $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP E: Patterns. Holland & Holland, Brooks Bros., more!*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Makers. Appears to have a tiny, tiny white dot in the center, hence just Very Good condition and so $7. 3 5/8.

  

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A wonderful, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Dog collars? Snaffle bits? 3 3/4". 412.

 

4) Holland & Holland. Wonderful, as you'd expect! This does have a small snag, but this doesn't affect wear. However, because of this asking just $14. 3 1/2".

  

5) Bruno Pirttelli. A very heavy silk tie; EXTRA LONG. 3 3/4". $12.

 

6) The Custom Shop of NY. 3 1/2". $7

 

7) Brooks Brothers Makers 3 3/4". I just noticed that this has a tiny mark on the edge about 1/4 of the way up, *so this is now just $5, or FREE with two other ties! *

 

8) Boss tie. Made in Italy! 3 1/2". Asking just $10.

 

9) The English Shop of Princeton SIlk/wool blend. A lovely classsic Ivy tie! 3". Asking just $12.

 

10) Christy's of London. A classic dark paisley. Made in England. 3". $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP F: Boy's ties! *



​
1) Silk pattern.
2) Gant.
3) Polyester tartan,

*Asking just $15 for all three, shipped in CONUS.*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Will defray some of the cost for international shipping. No returns. I don't have time to measure all of these. Know your size.

New With Tags in Bag Brooks Brothers Non Iron White with Blue Stripe 100% Cotton Button Down Collar Shirt. Look at that spectacular collar roll. $47.

All are Slim Fit.
14.5-32SOLD
15-33
15-34
15.5-32SOLD
16-32
16-33
16-35
16.5-33SOLD
16.5-34
16.5-35SOLD
16.5-36
17-33
17-34
17.5-34
17.5-35
17.5-36
18-35SOLD
18-36


Price includes US shipping.

New in Bag With Tags Brooks Brothers Blue with White Stripe Slim Fit Non Iron End on End Supima Cotton Point Collar Shirt. $47

All are Slim Fit. 
14.5-32
14.5-33
15-34
15.5-34
16-34
16-35
16.5-34
16.5-35
16.5-36
17-34
17-35
17-36
17.5-35
17.5-36
18-35
18-36


----------



## leisureclass

Both J Press Blazers I had listed are now sold. Thanks much guys. Don't despair if you missed out, there's more coming.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hello all! Haven't posted in a bit, school work has had me bogged down but I have some big news! I recently committed to the University of Chicago and cannot wait to get there! However, I wanted to get some sartorial gear to let everyone know and I haven't had too much luck. Their co-op has rather limited gear and what it does currently have is VERY expensive. Does anyone here have any (vintage, thrifted, anything) *University of Chicago* (bolded so anyone skimming quick may catch it  ) apparel that I could buy off them? I'm also looking for any gear that has their colors (*Maroon and white*) so if anyone has socks, laces or other assorted clothing items, I'm in the market.

Thank you! Hope everyone's enjoying the nice weather!


----------



## Spin Evans

conductor said:


> Pig themed needle point belt. 12 unique representations. Appears to be handmade. Leather appears to be full grain. Only marks are "D. B. U. 36." Wish this was my size, it is really something.
> 
> Measures 41" total including buckle, and 36" including buckle to the middle hole.
> 
> CLAIMED!


I will never forgive myself for missing this. To the new owner: if ever you tire of this, send me a PM!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on earlier listings! SPring/Summer jackets, tweeds, and more!*

*There's something for everyone in this thread! 3/2 sacks, Harris tweed from Landau of Princeton, a tweed suit from Brigg's of Providence, vintage Ivy tuxedos, and more!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Mint Green Blazer for the larger trad.*

This is lovely, and perfect for Spring! Made in Canada for that bastion of Southern Trad Rubenstein's of New Orleans, this jacket is cut from subtly complex basketweave cloth--see the close up of the sleeve for details. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and half-canvassed. It is lined in a complementary moss green, and the buttons are green-toned also. This is in excellent condition--it still has its original inspection slips in the interior pockets.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 31 3/4



    

*2) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $25, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*3) Princeton Clothing Co. vintage 3/2 sack*

Made for Princeton Clothing Co. back when this was a minor competitor to Langrock, Hilton, Landau, and The English Shop, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. The cloth is a lovely Spring medley of lichen green, chestnut brow, and peat black, with an aquamarine overcheck. This is a perfect Spring jacket--all the more so as it appears to be cut from heavy cotton, or possibly lightweight gabardine. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and features the classic two button cuff. Although there are no obvious flaws, this is an older piece, and hence is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $26, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31



  

*4) Lovely Basketweave with Overcheck Jacket by RL Chaps, with a 3/2 lapel!*

This is a very nice jacket! Cut from a complex basketweave cloth with a subtle russet overcheck, this is that oddity--a darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll! Made in Canada, this appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



    

*5) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










     

*
6) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Anderson-Little Windowpane Jacket*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Cut from lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket is a very high 3/2.5 roll sack. It's half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single vent. The colouring and patterning are beautiful, and it was made by the old-school Anderson and Little when it was a trad/Ivy staple! It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is WONDERFUL, in excellent condition, and a steal at just $35, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4 
Length: 31 1/2










   

*7) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*8) BOLD BRITISH SPRING GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*9) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*10) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ever in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










   

*11) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket*

This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed. I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*12) RARE Italian 3/2 tweed sack!*

This is a wonderful rarity--if it's your size, grab it! Made in Italy, this is a 3/2 sack jacket--but a very, very unstructured one, combining Italian tailoring with an American classic style. It is quarter-lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the pockets are flapped. It features three button cuffs, and appears to be half-canvassed.

There's no fabric content on the tweed, but it's extremely soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was either shetland or possibly even a wool-cashmere blend. What is certain is that the colouring and patterning is wonderful--a lovely dark forest green-brown herringbone, flecked throughout with blue, burnt orange, red, cream, and brown. It was made in Italy.

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*13) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$30, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*14) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $14, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*15) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










    

*SUITS
*

*1) SUPERB c. 40, 42R. Custom Made 3/2 Tweed Sack Suit by Brigg's of Providence, RI. *

*This is stunning--a beautiful bespoke 3/2 sack tweed, c. 40, 42R. *

Brigg's of Providence is now long gone, having been replaced by Marc Allen, which is a more fashionable version of the old store. They still offer custom tailoring, though, and specialise in Loro Piana cashmeres and Barberis woolens which you'll select from one of their signature orange club chairs, so all is not lost!

This suit is a beauty! A perfectly cut 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderful lapel roll, the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It's cut from a mid-weight tweed, with a terrific colourway that my pictures don't do justice to at all--a wonderful complex basketweave with an overcheck of blueish-slate grey and fading bracken brown. This cloth is mid-weight, making this a wonderfully versatile, three season tweed. The jacket has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

The trousers are also beautifully cut, and are, of course, flat front, with a ticket pocket concealed flat against the waistband. They are cuffed.

This suit was built in 1982--although it might have been made yesterday. It's in excellent condition, but with two small flaws: There is a small tension tear at the corner of one of the back pockets of the trousers. Given its location, this would be a very easy fix for your local tailor, but it does need attention if the trousers are to be worn. And there are some minor pen marks on the lining by one of the interior pockets, as shown.

A tweed, sack suit from a prominent regional trad. tailor? Given the flaw, how about just *$60, boxed and shipped in CONUS, OR OFFER? * _*Please note that the jacket alone is worth this..... so securing a complete tweed suit at this price is a steal! *_

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.










     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*TUXEDOS*

* 1) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*2) AN IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*3) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $22, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## MicTester

CMDC said:


> CMDC SHIRT FUNPACKS!!!!
> 1 shirt=$14 conus; 2=$20; 3=$26; 4=$31; 5=$36


Someone should grab these anon. At these prices they are an amazing value, not to mention that his items are always top quality. Everything I got from him moved into my rotation without a single moment of hesitation.

But looks like CMDC vowed never to sell in my size again.


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE...



CMDC said:


> CMDC SHIRT FUNPACKS!!!!
> 
> Time to try another purge of the stockroom. I've got a ton of shirts that have been languishing and that have disappeared back through the mists of the exchange. Here's how this works. I've arranged these by size. Feel free to mix and match. Major discounts for bulk purchases. 1 shirt=$14 conus; 2=$20; 3=$26; 4=$31; 5=$36
> 
> Please buy these. I beg you.
> 
> 15.5 x 33 * SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.5 x 34 Brooks ecru pinpoint ocbd; Brooks (spread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 x 34 Brooks (spread); Brooks burgundy candy stripe bd; Gitman (spread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.5 x 34 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.5 x 35 Brooks green stripe (slim fit); Brooks bd; #3 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Bros Polos Size L (yellow is long sleeve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short sleeve sport shirts size Large: Brooks seersucker fun shirt/Turbull and Asser purple gingham/Brooks green seersucker gingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size L Sport Shirts Brooks bd white w/blue & green; Brooks orange/white bd; Brooks olive gingham bd; Brooks bd; Orvis bd; Viyella bd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size L sport shirts Carroll and Co bd; Filson bd; Viyella bd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 x 33 Brooks must iron blue ocbd / blue pinpoint ocbd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 x 34 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 x 34 Paul Stuart blue micro check bd; Brooks (spread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size XL sport shirts Orvis bd; Lands End chamois made in USA NWT; Bills khakis bd *SOLD*; Paul Stuart bd; Bullock and Jones bd; Brooks green ocbd *SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More (previously listed) ties!*

*I have a lot of beautiful ties to pass on today!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!


Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*​*

GROUP 1: Spring and Summer Ties*

​
1) Biplane tie. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. Who doesn't want a tie with biplanes on it?! 3 5/8". Asking $12



3) Liberty of London Centennial Collection Tie (from 1975). 50/50 wool and cotton. Very Good/Excellent condition. 4". Asking $7

  

4) Britches sunflowers tie. From the late lamented tradly outdoors emporium. Made in USA of Italian silk. Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking $10

 

9) Monmouth Park emblematic. No fabric content, but clearly silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $7

 

GROUP 3: Various Ties--regimentals, emblematics, more!

1) Alan Royce of Princeton. From one of the major Princeton clothiers...now gone. Fabric woven in Italy, tie made in the USA. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking $7

 

2) Princeton University Store paisley. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Originally priced at $32.50, around 30 years ago! Asking $7

 

3) Liberty of London for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition, except for the original owner's name on the keeper, which will be unseen when worn. A lovely double whammy of Liberty print and The English Shop--one of the great Ivy clothiers! 3 1/2". Asking just $6

 

5) J. McLaughlin nautical tie. From the wildly expensive preppy shop in Princeton! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $7

 

6) Liberty of London emblematic. Made in England. A wonderful pottery emblematic--release your inner Beaker Person! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $6

 

7) Foxes emblematic. All silk, woven in England. In Very Good condition. 3 5/8". Asking $6

 

8) Robert Talbott duck. Silk woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $7

 

9) Chaps Ralph Lauren skiing tie. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 3 7/8". Asking $7

 

10) Grasshopper emblematic, for the Smithsonian. Silk/poly blend. Very Good/Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $4

 

11) Agincourt. Some very minor rumpling of the sort that would occur while wearing the first time; Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $8

 

12) Huntington, Made in the USA. I believe that these are the crests of the Counties of the Republic of Ireland. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $7

 

13) A fantastic vintage mid-century paisley! All wool. Very Good condition. 2 3/4". $6

 

14) Liberty of London paisley. A Liberty classic! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $6

 

16) Raphael of Rome and Milan. Normally, I don't go for ties like this, but the pattern and colouring of this is simply gorgeous! A really beautiful tie. 3 13/16 $6



17) Carlo Ricci. Hand made from silk woven in Italy. A beautiful tie. Excellent condition. 4". $6

 

18) Robert Talbott. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $8

 

20) Christian Dior Monseur. A beautiful tie, perfect for Fall or winter, as the patterning is reminiscent of falling leaves! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $8

 

21) Robert Talbott miniature paisley pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $8



22) Robert Talbott Best of Class. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Asking just $9

 

24) Raphael of Rome and Milan. A lovely equestrian tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $7

 

25) PAUL STUART for Burke & Boswell. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. This was Made in Canada from Italian silk; the Paul Stuart insignia occurs on the lining at the tip. A beautiful tie in excellent condition. 3 5/8 $8

 

27) Old-School JAB RARE wool emblematic; horses heads and stirrups. Excellent condition, and a really wonderful prep/Ivy classic! $10

 

*29) Polo riding emblematic,* dating from Polo was good! All silk. Excellent codnition. $7

 

31) Santa on his sleigh, pulled by reindeer. A really lovely tie! All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

32) Tango. Tree ornaments. NWT from Bloomingdale's. $8.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some shoes today, all in excellent condition. I don't measure soles because it's a waste of time.

First up, a pair of Florsheim Imperials, vintage, in outstanding condition, with no flaws to uppers and super thick soles. These are the ones you've been looking for. 9D, SOLD





Next, another pair of Imperials GONE TO THE BAY





Next, a very nice pair of vintage Johnston and Murphy longwings. These are old-school, from a time when JM made quality shoes in the USA. In 10C, and with very little wear--flawless uppers, thick soles and almost no wear at all to heels. $40 CONUS.


----------



## wacolo

I just posted some hand-rolled madras and linen pocket squares in the sales thread for anyone who would like to have a look. Thanks!

Pocket Squares


----------



## Titus_A

I missed Leisureclass's blazer by being out of town over the weekend. So I'll just throw this out. I'm on the hunt for a summer blazer: something in the hopsack or tropical wool family, with as little lining as possible. (If it will ever get over this cold snap, it'll move quickly into being quite blistering down here.)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*J&M Aristocraft Tassle Wingtips - 11.5 B/2A*

*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## nohio

Looking for a black sport coat or tux (38S - shoulders under 18"). Lots of stuff to trade. Also willing to pay.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*More Shirts - 17.5*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; $10 each after that!*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Ike Behar Grey Oxford, Point Collar*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; I don't think it's ever been washed
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25.5"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Green Striped Sport Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; $10 each after that!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## patelsd

1) Ben Silver Charcoal Sportcoat approximate size 42R. 2 button, fully lined, center vented, non functional cuffs, great condition, measurements below:
P2P: 22 1/2"
Sleeve: 24 3/4" (1 3/4" to let out)
Shoulder: 19 1/2"
Length: 31 1/4"
Looking for $50 shipped CONUS


2) Berle Windsor Blackwatch Plaid trousers, 100% merino wool, NWT. Waist size 30, unfinished hem, pleated.
$45 Shipped


3) Charles Tyrwhitt shirt, sz 16 1/2 x 34. Button cuffs, good condition.
$20 shipped.


----------



## wacolo

DROPS 


$30--->$27 Bills Khakis M2 Seersucker Tan and White 35x29.5 Excellent condition, but in need of a press. No stains or holes.

https://postimg.org/image/z991qijg3/

$30--->$27 Trussini Flat front dress pants 36x30 A beautiful pair of pants! Lightweight and smooth LP 110's wool in a Brown and Cream houndstooth. The fabric is a three season weight. Flat front and cuffed. There is about 1.5" to let out in the waist.

https://postimg.org/image/hyimyhrsj/ https://postimg.org/image/jrljmtcz7/

$60--->$54 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check.

https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/ https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/ https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/


----------



## Trad-ish

A big thanks to Dieu et les Dames. I swear he ships items via rocket ship they arrive so fast.


----------



## conductor

One new listing and a bump. Offers welcome.

Lands' End made in the U.K. Shetland Wool Sweater - Tagged XL/Tall

Measurements:

Sleeve (measured like a dress shirt) 36.5"
Length 31.5"
Pit to pit 25"

Asking CLAIMED





Seersucker blazer by Gant. No darts, 3/4 lined, wash 'n' wear. Perfect for spring (which has finally arrived!). In very clean condition, but missing one sleeve button, so you'll need to find a replacement, or remove one on the other sleeve.

Approx. size 40R

Measurments:

Chest 21.5"
Sleeve 25" +1"
Shoulder 18"
Length fromo boc - 30.5"

$30 shipped conus











And a bump.....

_ BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 now __$35__ shipped._

_Chest 21.5"_
_Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"_
_Length 29" (from bottom of collar)_
_Shoulders 18"_












_.....And some BUMPS_

_Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in . Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 - __$40 - now $35 shipped conus.















__Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a 38 or so? Please see measurements.__
Asking $35 - now $30 shipped conus

Pit to Pit 19 
Shoulder 17 3/4"
Sleeve 24" + 2"
Length 30"











Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a 42, but as usual, please see measurements. 

Asking $45 - drop to $40 conus - now $35

Jacket

Pit to Pit - 22.5"
Shoulders - 20"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeves - 24" + 2'

Pants

Waist - 16 1/4"
Rise 12.5"
Inseam 32"











Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to , but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know.

Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined.

Waist 20"
Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"
Leg opening 9 7/8"
Rise 12.5"

$30 shipped conus. dropped to $25- dropped to $20! - Now $18











Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking $45 - now $35 - now $30! for this one. Wool. USA made.

Chest pit to pit 21"
Sleeve 23.5" + 2"
Shoulder 18.75"
Length BOC 32"










Close up of fabric:





Size 16/32 BB - button down in like-new condition.
$28 shipped conus - CLAIMED

_


----------



## nohio

*Trad ties: round 2 price drop*

Across the board price drop

1 tie $8, 2 ties $14, 3 ties $18, 4 ties $20 
Free USPS Priority Shipping (CONUS)

PM if you need more details

Album with big pictures

_SOLD 1) Vineyard Vines (Custom tie for Scioto Country Club, Columbus, OH): Pale yellow, green arrowheads
_2) Polo Ralph Lauren: Geometric black, blue, and red
3) Unmarked Made in USA: Black ground with pheasants and dogs

Polyester emblematic ties:
4) Relaxing golfer
5) FORE (with golf ball "O")
6) Chinese and American flags

SOLD 7) Ben Silver: Green regimental
8) Abercrombie & Fitch (Made in USA)
9) Syms House Label

10) Wool paisley (Made in England)
11) BB Makers (Made in USA)

12) Lands' End (Made in USA)
13) Brooks Brothers: Red and Navy
_SOLD 14) Robert Talbot_


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Drops


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> *Older BB Plaid Shirt
> *USA, all cotton, 15.5R, works out to be 15.5x 33
> asking $17 shipped
> 
> * Jos. A Bank suit
> *This is an older, union made in the USA suit.
> I know it's JAB, but it's of better quality than the current stuff, plus I feel like these dark grey micro herringbone suits are really versatile.
> Union made in the USA
> 3 button (may be an incorrectly pressed 3/2), sack, quarter lined, center vent
> 22 5/8" chest, 27" sleeves, 18 7/8" shoulders (straight across, along the back of the jacket at the widest point), 32 3/4" bottom of collar to hem don the back
> trousers are flat front with 1 1/4" cuffs, 34" waist and 30 3/4" inseam
> I figure it'd be a good suit for someone just starting out,
> asking $25 shipped or offer


----------



## CMDC

Some new stuff.

First up, a pair of new with tags, unhemmed, Ben Silver trousers. These are cream colored w/two forward pleats. The fabric is a lightweight flannel. Made in the USA. Really beautiful pants.

Size 38 waist.

$50 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd. Made in USA
15.5 x 32
Unlined collar

$22 conus










Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd. Made in USA
16 x 32

$22 conus










Brooks Brothers spread collar. Blue w/white and dark brown striping. Made in USA
16.5 x 33

$22 conus










Brooks Brothers spread collar. Cream w/ blue and pink striping.
17.5 x 35

$22 conus










Lacoste polo in teal
Size 9
26 pit to pit; 29 length

$22 conus


----------



## mjo_1

J. Press navy lightweight tropical wool trousers. Tagged size 35, regular rise. Made in USA. 

Measurements: Waist - 17 3/4"; Outseam - 40 3/4"; Inseam - 28 7/8", including a 1 1/2" cuff. 

I bought these new from Press. A tailor in my old town messed them up and they're too short for me to wear. Otherwise I'd keep them. Tried wearing once - I know "no break" is all the rage around here, but these were a little much. 

Basically just like these: 

$45 OBO. Please PM with interest.


----------



## jcarr14

I've got this cashmere Zegna bespoke coat that I thrifted a while ago that I soon realized does not fit me at all. Its custom made for a man in Cleveland ohio. Its about a 44.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*J. Press Golfer Cufflinks - Sterling Silver*

Great set of golfer cufflinks from JPRESS, in original box. A little storage wear on box, but pretty much new-old-stock.

Kelly green enamel w/ Sterling Silver backing, ready for monogram, etc. Marked/hallmarked sterling silver and will clean up nicely.










$60 ppd


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a GREAT deal on those cufflinks!


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!* Lacoste long sleeve polo
Size 7 (~XL)

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2379/lacoste7f.jpg


----------



## TDI GUY

*Shirts!*

All prices include USPS Priority Mail Shipping + Delivery confirmation. All items in excellent pre-owned condition unless otherwise noted. Please PM with any questions. Thanks!

1. Brooks Brothers 346 size M Seersucker multicolored striped shirt. $20.00

















2. Lot of two JAB Traveler's shirts 16x34. Top is lightish blue with point collar, bottom is purple gingham with button down collar. $20.00









3. Lot of two JAB Traveler's shirts 15.5x34. Top is white background with light blue and brown check pattern and point collar. Bottom is white with point collar and French cuffs. $20.00









4. LL Bean pink oxford 15.5x34. $15









5. Lot of two BB trad fit blue ocbds. Tagged 15.5x34 BUT have shrunk a bit so I would put them closer to a 15/15.5x33. $25


----------



## TDI GUY

*Ties!*

All prices include USPS First Class Shipping. Priority Mail available upon request. All items in excellent pre-owned condition unless otherwise noted. Please PM with any questions. Thanks!

1. BB stripe, Banana Republic Made in Italy purple textured grenadine-esque, BB stripe. All 3.75" width. $10 each or all three for $20.








2. BB black with white stripe cotton/silk blend 3.5", BB burgundy/black repp 2 7/8". $12 each or both for $20.








3. Lands End sky blue silk knit 3". Slightly wrinkled (see pics) so only $10.

















4. BB plaid silk bow tie, Vintage Robert Talbott wool bow tie. $10 each or both for $15.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Summer Tan Poplin Suit*

Logan's of Lexington tan poplin suit. Made in USA. Tagged 44R. Two button with pleated trousers. Fully lined. Logan's of Lexington is a traditional men's clothing store in Lexington, Kentucky. $45/obo shipped CONUS.
































Measurements:
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length BOC: 31
Waist (pants): 37
Inseam: 28.5
Front Rise: 11.25


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

just posted these NWtT Pantherella and Polo socks in the sales forum:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...therella-and-Polo-socks&p=1397200#post1397200

drops

Brooks Brothers #1 Stripe
USA, light blue, yellow and black, 4" wide, asking $8 shipped

Brooks Brothers Linen Silk blend (45/55) Uk woven, USA made 3 3/4"-3 7/8" wide, asking $10 shipped

NWT Brooks Brothers Watch Strap
16mm, asking $8 shipped

Robert Talbot Repp Stripe
3 1/8" wide, asking $7 shipped

Patchwork Blackwatch tie
cotton USA made, 3 3/4" wide, asking $7 shipped

Robert Talbot Anicent Madder
UK Woven, USA made 3 1/2" wide, asking $8 shipped

Brooks Brothers Foulards
USA made 3 3/4" wide asking $7 shipped
#1

#2

#3

Lands End Knits
USA made, all silk, Red marked "Long" , Yellow is missing tag but is the same length.
neither in perfect condition kinda floppy and shapeless, yellow has some minor pulls on the thinner part of the tie that goes around the collar, and a small/pull on the front from the thrift store staple tag. 
asking $12 shipped for both

pull


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any interest in a pair of black Towncraft LWB in size 12 D/B?? Flawless uppers, barely any wear to the soles and features a v-cleat heel. 
I can go back and pick them up if there's interest, as they're too pricey for me to grab if I can't flip them. 
$45 CONUS shipped priority.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts - 18*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Green Pinpoint Oxford, Non-Iron*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 36*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue/Yellow Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a couple of times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

NWT Men's Stetson for Brooks Brothers Straw Hat. Brown Grosgrain Band. Tan straw, not stiff but not as flexible as a Panama hat. Size XL. Measures 23 inches around the band inside. Made in USA. Retail $198. $99.


----------



## Barnavelt

Drops and new shoes...

17/36 BB Yellow Uni Stripe 100% Cotton Pinpoint Button Down

-Great shape, no issues. Prior owner's name stamped in small type on the inside of the front placket, bottom of the .
-*Asking $24 CONUS*


L to R (All prices CONUS):
1. Golfers pattern bow, made in USA by R Hanauer, 100% silk, great shape ...$11
2. Penn emblematic tie, made for U Penn bookstore, no material listed, feels like a blend; 58 in long 3.75 in wide...$8
3. Princeton emblematic tie, made by Foley, no material listed, feels like finest polyester; 55 in long 3 in wide...$8
4. Foxhead emblematic tie, "", finest Resilio, has been pressed but still cool; 54 in long, 3.25 in wide...$6
5. Schoolboy repp tie, made by Rooster, poly, literally a schoolboy tie as it is short; 49 in long, 3 in wide...$6
6. Regiment stripe tie, Chatham Ltd made in USA, all silk, a few wrinkle spots, nice quality tie; 57 in long, 3 in wide...$6


Florsheim Imperial tassle loafers, made in the USA
- 9 B, very well taken care of, prior owner even bound the tassles with rubber bands before storage; I let you take them off
- "The Florsheim Shoe" shoe trees are included!
- *Asking $27 CONUS
*

Light blue sport coat from "Granby Collection", labelled 44R
-24.5 sleeve, 22.5 chest, 21 waist, 30.5 length, 19.5 shoulder
-Darted, 2 button, half lined, half canvassed
-No material tag; feels like a linen blend, there are fabric pills on some areas including the back of the arms
-* Asking $20 CONUS*


Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan wingtips, made in the USA
- No size listed, only "Jack Dougherty", so I assume custom made.
- Outsole measurements; 11 7/8 inches length, 4 1/4 inches wide (at widest point)
- Insole measurements; hard to say for sure but approx 11 inches long, 4 inches wide
- Prior owner apparently never heard of a shoe horn; there is wear at the rear of each heel opening, otherwise nice shape
- Have aftermarket heels, probably also have been re-soled
- *Asking $80 CONUS*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> Great set of golfer cufflinks from JPRESS, in original box. A little storage wear on box, but pretty much new-old-stock.
> 
> Kelly green enamel w/ Sterling Silver backing, ready for monogram, etc. Marked/hallmarked sterling silver and will clean up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60 ppd


PRICE DROP: $45


----------



## Jovan

^ You are making this so difficult for me. I'd like them, except I don't play golf and would thus feel like a poseur.


----------



## adoucett

I'd practically pay that for the box alone, but alas I'm in the same camp as Jovan here


----------



## conductor

Saw this today. Size 39R Southwich in wool houndstooth. Half-lined. Has a little stain on the cuff as pictured - I didn't want to risk seeing if I could get the stain out, so I left it. GW wanted $9. I could send it off to someone as-is for $20 including shipping. Let me know and I'll try and grab it.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

LL Bean Ragg Wool Sweater
I know it's out of season, but I wear mine more than any other sweater in the winter.
XL-T, 85/15 wool nylon, US made
23" chest, 36" sleeves (measured shirt style), 30.5" bottom of collar to hem
asking $25 shipped


tiniest wisp of discoloration here:

​
JM Hollander Madras shirt
bought this on the forum a couple years ago, too big in the chest
asking$15 shipped




I bought these Polo Oxford cloth pants out of season a few years ago and a week later bought an oxford cloth suit on the forum.
Never worn, washed once, 34/32, flat front. my pictures don't do them justice, they're the color of a slubby OCBD.
asking $35 shipped/offers


----------



## wacolo

_DROPS_

$55--->$50 Olive Poplin Sack Suit 44 Probably made by Haspel, I would guess dating from the 1980's. I can't say for sure though. The coat is a 3/2 and is half-lined. The pants are Flat Front and Cuffed. Not Brand new but in terrific condition. No stains or shine.

Chest 23
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Shoulder 19

Waist 19.5 +1.5
Inseam 31

https://postimg.org/image/easd2d2ib/ https://postimg.org/image/4jv1ce41f/ https://postimg.org/image/wy0gw9rlf/

$55--->$50 Southwick GTH Sack Sportcoat 46 Again, your standard issue 3/2 here. Center Vent and fully lined. This coat has good shoulders and a really neat fabric. There is no content tag, but I would guess Silk/Linen/Wool perhaps. It has a soft hand and a fairly tight weave. As well as a really neat texture with lots of slubs. Clean all over.

Chest 24
Shoulder 19
Length 32
Sleeve 25 +1.5

https://postimg.org/image/t80u3dfqr/ https://postimg.org/image/vlirudu5v/ https://postimg.org/image/6xcz3eigj/

$25--->$23 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large A great shirt from Gant. Third collar button, patch and flap pocket. The collar is not frayed and there are no stains.

Chest 23.5
Shoulder 17.5

https://postimg.org/image/e8d2t9o8j/

$25--->$23 Kenneth Gordon Indian Madras Shirt XL Made in the USA. The fabric is "Guaranteed to Bleed" :icon_cheers:. Again, previously loved, but in fine shape.

Chest 26.5
Shoulder 20.5

https://postimg.org/image/u5bupzgmr/

$25--->$23 Gant Rugger Indian Madras Fun Shirt XL Two different fabrics on this one. The collar has the third button as well. Previously enjoyed, but fine shape all around.

Chest 26
Shoulder 23.5

https://postimg.org/image/lferp4z5f/


----------



## sbdivemaster

Last bump, then these are off to feeBay...



sbdivemaster said:


> *These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
> *Shoe trees now included!*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
> should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
> small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
> a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
> is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.
> 
> *To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*
> 
> *PRICE: $30 CONUS*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts - 19*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; Both for $35!*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue w/Black & White Tattersall*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 24"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; Both for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Hoopscoach

​Looking for flat front shorts and pants size 38 x33. I'd like shorts with 8-9 inch inseam. Looking for Vineyard Vines, Polo, or J Crew in excellent used condition. I thrift quite a bit and have stuff to trade all sizes. Also looking for XL vineyard Vines shirts and ties.

​thanks


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Trading Brooks Brothers Made to Measure 42 regular suit*

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...05&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Suit does have small moth hole on collar as pictured.
suit measures: Measurements- Chest- 44 inches Sleeve Length- 23 Shoulders- 18.5 Jacket - 31 Waist- 30 inseam 28 I have this beautiful "made to measure"suit for swap. I am a 13 shoe, 43 long suit, 38 / 33 pant. 38 short. I love ties, pocket squares, cuff links. Really in the market for flat front shorts and pants for summer. I like some non trade stuff like Zegna and Boss also. if you are interested please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Trading Brooks, Hickey, Talbott, Givenchy Ties*

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...676492,665676613&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Have a bunch of really nice ties I'd sell or trade. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## jkidd41011

More drops on remaining sport coats....Someone please take these off me hands.

*Recent Southwick Price of Wales Sport Coat - $30.00>>>25.00 Shipped*

measures more like a 43/44...Tagged 46R???




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20.5" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 25" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

*Recent Hickey Freeman Windowpane Sport Coat - $33.00>>>30.00 Shipped*

Tagged 44R...... 52 % Silk / 48% Wool. Very soft and in excellent condition...considered lengthening the arms and keeping it.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23.5" 
Sleeves - 24" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

Shipped price for CONUS by USPS Priority Mail.

Since they are both close measurement wise...Buy the pair for $55.00>>>45.00 Shipped


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$55--->$50--->$45 Southwick 3/2 Plaid Sack 42L Simple and classic. No material tag on this one but my guess is silk, or at least a majority of silk. The fabric is three season weight with a great, slubby texture. Single vent, good shoulders and fully lined. No stains or holes and the lining is in good shape. The coat is not sized so please note these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 32.75

$35--->$32--->$28 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$60--->$55--->$50 Norman Hilton Sportcoat A beautiful Coat that is in great shape. The coat has two buttons and is single vented. The button holes are hand sewn. The coat is fully canvassed. It is dated 1993 and is tagged as a 43L. The material is super soft. It would not surprise me if there were some cashmere blended in, but the material is not tagged. No holes or stains, and the lining is in fine shape. Please take note of these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Length BOC 32
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve 24 +2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Raincoats!*

*I have several classic raincoats to pass on today--incluidng a wonderful deadstock glen plaid from the 1960s!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) 1960s NWT DEADSTOCK Raincoat in a classic 1960s Glen Plaid!*

This is wonderful! Genuinely deadstock, with all of its original tags attached this wonderful raincoat is a classic 1960s item--perfect for your Mad Men recreations! Featruing a zip-out liner, with sleeves, button front, and a single centre vent, this coat is, as you'd expect from a NWT deadstock item, in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, measures:

*Chest: 23 1/4
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeves
Sleeve c. 35 (+1 1/2)
Length (BOC) 39



      

*2) Aquascutum trenchcoat! MADE IN ENGLAND*

I thought that this was suede when I first saw it; it certainly feels like suede. But it's actually sueded polyester.... and very, very well done, too, as I was very surprised that this wasn't a natural fabric. This has a leather belt buckle, leather cuff buckles, and a single centre vent. It also has very clean lines, dispensing with the bulky shoulder cape and the gunflap. This coat was MADE IN ENGLAND, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. This really is priced to move!

Tagged a 42, but closer to a 40 or 38; see measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 36 1/2
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeves
Length: 45 1/2



    

*3) Classic Lightweight raincoat by Austin Reed*

The classic balmacaan, in a lightweight shell that makes it perfect for warmer months! This has a single centre vent, raglan sleeves, a very clean silhouette, and a concealed placket. It was Made in the USA. This lacks its liner, and has a couple of minor smudges, so it's in Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36 1/2 
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC):: 47


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Levis Trucker Jackets!*

The American classic--Levis Trucker jean jackets! From the overstuffed closets of *32rollandrock*, both of these are in excellent condition; asking just *$29 each, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. As always, offers welcome!

*1) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*2) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic jackets from 32rollandrock!*

*I have several classic tweeds to pass on today--including Harris, and a wonderful vintage 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

NB: Sorry for the orientation of the pictures--the new photobucket is weird...
*​
*1) CLASSIC Charcoal and Cream Heringbone Harris Tweed!*

The classic wardrobe staple, a charcoal and cream herringbone Harris tweed! If you don't have one, why not? This example is lovely--a standard two button front, subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


   

*2) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack--with patch pockets!*

A Trad/Ivy Classic! Cut from grey herringbone tweed, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It has a single centre vent. Unfortunately, it has some issues on the leftarm, namely some discolouration and three very small holes. It would still serve well as a knockabout weekend jacket, and has the arm issues just give it a lovely tradly patina! However, it is just in Good condition, and so is

*just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*3) Brooks Brothers Dark Green Cord Jacket*

Cut from a wonderfully versatile dark, dark bottle-green cord, this lovely jacket from Brooks Bros. has a standard two button front, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*4) CLASSIC grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed!*

Another lovely example of this wardrobe staple! A contemporary two button front with subtle darts, this is half canvassed and half-lined. It has leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons, a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/3 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## swb120

*SHOES! Shell cordovan, longwings, Allen Edmonds, etc. Sizes 9.5-10.5*

1) *Allen Edmonds "Fifth Avenue", sz 9.5D,* in excellent condition. Asking *$115 shipped* CONUS.


 

2) *Florsheim Imperial Shell Corvodan, sz 9.5E*, in outstanding condition. Gorgeous brown-cordovan color. Very little wear to outsoles; insoles look like new. Asking *$185 shipped* CONUS.




3) *Nettleton "Traditionals" Shell Cordovan, sz 10B*, in new condition. No wear on soles or insoles. Gorgeous shell, rich #8-ish color. Asking *$230 shipped* CONUS.


 

4) *Allen Edmonds "Dryden", sz 10D*, in excellent condition. Asking *$85 shipped* CONUS.

 


5) *Allen Edmonds "Concord", sz 10EEE*, in excellent condition. Asking *$75 shipped* CONUS.




6) *Allen Edmonds "Norwell", sz 10.5D*, in excellent condition. Some wear to outsoles, insoles like new. Asking *$70 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$58--->$53--->$48--->$43 Hardwick Sportcoat Frank & Bill Model 44R Unstructured and french faced. The material is not tagged but I suspect it is silk and wool. The coat has patch pockets and side vents. Excellent Condition with no holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 26 +1

$65--->$60--->$55--->$50 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.75
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5


----------



## frosejr

Excellent transaction with sbdivemaster, highly recommended.


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

None of the belts are brand new but all are in fine, wearable shape. Thanks!
Top to Bottom
1. $20 Lands' End Made in USA Navy and Red Size 34
2. $20 Leather Man LTD Tropical Fish 36
3. $22 Vineyard Vines Golf Theme 36
4. $SOLD PP The Belted Cow Pirate
5. $SOLD PP Brooks Brothers Whales and Boats 32
6. $22 Lands' End Khaki and Cream Made in England 40 (this looks gray on my monitor but it is definitely khaki)
7. $22 Lands' End Red and Tan Made in England 40
8. Withdrawn

https://postimg.org/image/620pcey2b/ https://postimg.org/image/d2k3rgagj/


----------



## Barnavelt

Drops and new pants...

17/36 BB Yellow Uni Stripe 100% Cotton Pinpoint Button Down
- *Sold, Thank You.*

L to R (All prices CONUS):
1. Golfers pattern bow, made in USA by R Hanauer, 100% silk, great shape ...$11
2. Penn emblematic tie, made for U Penn bookstore, no material listed, feels like a blend; 58 in long 3.75 in wide...$8
3. Princeton emblematic tie, made by Foley, no material listed, feels like finest polyester; 55 in long 3 in wide...$8
4. Foxhead emblematic tie, *Sold*
5. Schoolboy repp tie, made by Rooster, poly, literally a schoolboy tie as it is short; 49 in long, 3 in wide...$6
6. Regiment stripe tie *Sold*


Florsheim Imperial tassle loafers, made in the USA
- 9 B, very well taken care of, prior owner even bound the tassles with rubber bands before storage; I let you take them off
- "The Florsheim Shoe" shoe trees are included!
- *Asking $24 CONUS
*

Light blue sport coat from "Granby Collection", labelled 44R
-24.5 sleeve, 22.5 chest, 21 waist, 30.5 length, 19.5 shoulder
-Darted, 2 button, half lined, half canvassed
-No material tag; feels like a linen blend, there are fabric pills on some areas including the back of the arms
-* Asking $18 CONUS*


Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan wingtips, made in the USA
- *Sold, Thank You*

Bill's Khakis M2 Poplin Pants, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
- Light yellow green color
- Made in USA
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 35.00 CONUS, 60.00 for both this pair and the one below

*



Orvis Pink Cotton Trousers, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
- Beautiful pale pink
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 35.00 CONUS**, 60.00 for both this pair and the one above*


----------



## Acacian

*Two (2) J. Press tweed jackets - both 40R (?) - to be sold together*

Here we have two (2) J. Press undarted tweed jackets, both roughly 40R, but see the measurements below. One is in great shape, the other has a flaw which I think can be fixed.

*Price is $65 for both including shipping within the U.S.

*The first is a Presstige jacket, a nice medium-dark brown. The measurements are:
length from BOC - 30.25"
sleeve length - 24.5"
shoulder width seam to seam: 17.5"
pit-to-pit: 21"

This is in great shape, a nice heavier tweed with a full lining in the back. Click below for bigger versions.

   

The second is a lighter-weight J. Press tweed. The pictures don't capture it, but it has more of a green dominant color to it. This is more of a summer tweed, with no full lining in the back.

The flaw is on the right lapel. The seam has come undone, but I didn't even notice it for a while, and since it's right on the seam, it should be able to be stitched up. One of the pictures below shows it.

The measurements are:
length from BOC - 30.5"
sleeve length - 23.25" (with about 1" left to take out)
shoulder width seam to seam: 18"
pit-to-pit: 20.5"

    

Thanks!


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Oxxford full length herringbone wool dress coat for trade!*

I picked this up and have realized I probably will never get to wear it here in Georgia. Let me know if you are interested. It is around a 44 regular. I can send exact measurements. Has a tiny moth spot on shoulder that is hard to see and easy to mend.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...4&images=670293804&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1
https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1702081&image=670293711&images=670293711&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## crs

Hoopscoach said:


> I probably will never get to wear it here in Georgia. https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...4&images=670293804&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1
> https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1702081&image=670293711&images=670293711&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


For that coat, you might consider moving.


----------



## TweedyDon

The Briggs of Providence custom 3/2 sack tweed suit is now claimed--thank you!


----------



## Hoopscoach

crs said:


> For that coat, you might consider moving.


I have been beating myself over it for 2 weeks. I just cannot imagine a day where I could do it. I'd love to keep it but I'd rather pass it on to someone who could use it frequently in exchange for a few items I can use here.


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Lets make a deal for the Oxxford Jacket!!!!! serious Offers!*

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1702081&image=670293562&images=670293562&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1

I have gotten several emails asking me what I'd take for this Jacket so I figured I'd post what I am looking for. Like I said I'm a 44 and it fits me nicely. I will measure when someone shows serious interest. Here is what I'm looking for:

Comparable suits 43 long. Pants 38 / 33....I can have them altered if needed.
Lot of summer clothing. My summer wardrobe is lacking. I am looking for nice shorts, prefer 9-11 inch inseam. Also nice summer shirts from Polo or Vineyard Vines, J crew. 
Nice shoes. Wingtips, penny loafers, lace up Oxfords- high end AE, Magnanni, Polo, BB, Gucci, Bally
Jacket from Willis Geiger, Paul and Shark, Barbour
Hermes Ties
Cash of course!

Lets make a deal!!!!! Inbox message me.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Three pairs of 33x30 pants
$66 shipped CONUS

1) Kelly green cords embroidered with hula girls by J Crew
there's a few light stains on the front that will probably come out in the wash
the pictures do not these pants justice, they are truly outstanding and will put any other GTH's to shame.

2) Broken-in button fly chinos in stone by J Crew

3) Khaki chinos in preston cut by PRL (+2" to let out at waist)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Old school patchwork Indian madras
Size Large by BB
stain at the pocket illustrated in picture 1

$30 shipped CONUS
























Sea Island Cotton
Made in USA
by Kenneth Gordon of NOLA
Red & Blue stripes on White
17x34

$30 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on ties!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful ties to pass on today!

As always, FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS ON EVERYTHING!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE INDICATED, ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
GROUP A: Summer ties!

​
a) Princeton University Store. 100% Italian silk. 3 3/4". $12 > 10

 

2) Alan Royce of Princeton. Summer hunting scene. 3 1/4 $12 > 10

  

3) Cromley & Finch of London. Beautiful sailboat tie! 3 3/4. $12 > 10

 

5) NWT Brooks Brothers sailboats tie with a pink background. Lovely! 3 1/2. $15 > 12

  

6) Brooks Brothers Basics. Bunnies! 3 3/4. $12 > 10

 

9) Rooster Madras tie. Lovely sepia tones. Very Good condition. 3". $12 > 10



10) Josef Borg of Princeton. One of the best of the Princeton Ivy custom tailors, Borg's closed last year. Own a piece of Princeton sartorial history! 3 3/8". $16 > 14

 

*GROUP B: REGIMENTALS!*

​
5) Resilio regimental. A lovely forest green tie; 3", and just $12 > 10

 

7) Versa regimental, of Milan and New York. A lovely luxurious tie=; richly textured. 3 1/2". $12 > 10

 

9) Paul Stuart Irish Poplin; 50/50 silk/wool. Made in England. This has a shadow stain on it that's barely noticeable, hence just $6. 3 1/2".



*GROUP C: Knits! Wool, cotton, silk.
*

​
2) Bark brown. Made in the USA; all wool. 2 1/8" $8.

 

3) Land's End. 50% mohair, 50% wool. Made in the USA. 3" Lovely! $12 > 10

 

8) Roosterknit "Pips" tie. Al wool. Lovely! 1 3/4". $8 > 7

 

10) Brown; Made in the USA. All cotton. 2 1/8". $9 > 8

 

*GROUP D: Luxury Patterns and Geometrics--Brooks Bros., Coach, Paul Stuart, more!*

​
1) Coach. A beautiful tie! 3 5/8". $14 > 12

 

3) Christian Dior. 3 1/4. $8 > 7

 

4) Saks Fifth, slimmed down to 3 1/8" by Tiecrafters. $6

 

5) Briar; all silk, made in Italy. Very versatile! 3 1/8". $10 > 8

 

7) BEAUTIFUL tie from W.V. brown of Jermyn Street, London, and Eton--purveyor of clothing to the boys of Eton College, including the Princes when they were there. 3 3/4", rich and luxurious. $12. > 10

 

8) Liberty of London. A classic swirling Liberty paisley. Made in the USA. 3 13/16". $8 > 7

 

9) Paul Stuart; lovely and heavy silk, hand made in England. A wonderful tie! 3 3/4". $16 > 14

 

10) Paul Stuart; hand-printed in England. This is very lightweight wool, and very hard to find in this excellent condition! Vintage; 2 1/2". $16 > 14

 

*GROUP E: Patterns. Holland & Holland, English Shop of Princeton, Brooks Bros., more!*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Makers. Appears to have a tiny, tiny white dot in the center, hence just Very Good condition and so $7. 3 5/8.

  

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A wonderful, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $12 > 10

 

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Dog collars? Snaffle bits? 3 3/4". $12 > 10

 

4) Holland & Holland. Wonderful, as you'd expect! This does have a small snag, but this doesn't affect wear. However, because of this asking just $14> 10 3 1/2".

  

5) Bruno Pirttelli. A very heavy silk tie; EXTRA LONG. 3 3/4". $12 > 10

 

6) The Custom Shop of NY. 3 1/2". $7

 

7) Brooks Brothers Makers 3 3/4". I just noticed that this has a tiny mark on the edge about 1/4 of the way up, *so this is now just $5, or FREE with two other ties! *

 

8) Boss tie. Made in Italy! 3 1/2". Asking just $10> 8

 

9) The English Shop of Princeton SIlk/wool blend. A lovely classsic Ivy tie! 3". Asking just $12 > 10

 

*GROUP F: Boy's ties! *



​
1) Silk pattern.
2) Gant.
3) Polyester tartan,

Asking just $15 > 12 for all three, shipped in CONUS.


----------



## vwguy

Up for grabs are some shell Hanovers, bought them off here some years back, don't have the occasion to wear them so they're literally just collecting dust on my closet. They are worn, so certainly not perfect, but still a very nice pair of shell longwings. $50 shipped CONUS.

edit: these are 10D.



    

Brian


----------



## fastfiat81

*J&M, AE and Hanover Shoes*

Cleaning out the closet and I am starting with shoes. Offers and trades welcome. Prices include shipping CONUS.

Johnson and Murphy Crown Aristocraft Shell Cordovan. 9.5D I have given them a few rounds of Ventetian Shoe Crème. SOLD

 

Allen Edmonds Garner monks. 10.5D These have been resoled recently have lots of life left. SOLD

   

Hanover L.B. Sheppard PTB 9D $30


   

Allen Edmonds Delray (I think..) 10D I had these resoled by AE and they have been worn a dozen times tops. Too narrow for me. $50


   

Johnson and Murphy Aristocraft captoe 10.5E Corrected grain and lots of life left. SOLD


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Allen Edmonds boulevard black wingtips 10 b*

Picked these up today and I'm going to put them on EBay. I'd sell for $100 or trade for shoes size 13 oxfords or 12-12.5 loafers.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1702081&image=670518021&images=670518021&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...4&images=670518464&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...3&images=670518493&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*NWOT - Marcella/Pique Adjustable White Bowtie*










NWOT - Marcella/Pique Adjustable White Bowtie
made by Tuxedo Park formals.

Unsure of material content, new w/o tags, never worn.

$15ppd


----------



## Tilton

Any interest in a 42R Cordings hacking jacket?


----------



## Marcc237

Yes. Please post information.


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Some new stuff.
> 
> First up, a pair of new with tags, unhemmed, Ben Silver trousers. These are cream colored w/two forward pleats. The fabric is a lightweight flannel. Made in the USA. Really beautiful pants.
> 
> Size 38 waist.
> 
> *$45 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd. Made in USA
> 16 x 32
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar. Blue w/white and dark brown striping. Made in USA
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar. Cream w/ blue and pink striping.
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste polo in teal
> Size 9
> 26 pit to pit; 29 length
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Fratagonia Gear...?*

I'm never sure what's the current sentiment toward Patagucci gear, so I'll spare a full listing; if anyone is interested in a pair of Size 36 Stand Up shorts, 5" inseam, Forest Green-ish OR Windproof Fleece Jacket, Size Small, hit me up with a PM for full details and pics.


----------



## adoucett

I never see Patagonia in the thrifts I go to... and I _always_ look! Resorted to eBay for my R series fleece which I really love.

If anyone spots more jackets in _Medium, _I'll be very interested (and if not, they sell for a good amount on the 'Bay)


----------



## sbdivemaster

adoucett said:


> I never see Patagonia in the thrifts I go to... and I _always_ look!


The Mothership is located in my town, and less than a mile from several of the thrifts I frequent. Keep your eye on this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Outlet-Ordering-Details-and-Coupon-Code-Info

I update when the new flyer comes out - next one should be around Memorial Day.


----------



## Tilton

I see it from time to time. I usually pass because it is ratted out. I did bite the other week for a Synchilla vest and Synchilla half zip, both the old Made in USA kind. I also picked up two identical pairs of bright orange Patagonia h2no ski pants a couple weeks ago. I paid $20 each and sold them on ebay for a pretty penny. I even left a third pair there. I would be surprised if you ever found R stuff in a thrift unless it was located near a (the?) distribution center.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I thrifted an orange synchilla vest two years ago. I finally checked the website this past fall, and decided to send it in. It came back expertly repaired and looks good as new. Now I have an obnoxious orange vest, and I don't hunt! 

Last October I also scooped up a USA made fleece lined jacket when the thrifts brought all the coats out from storage. It's a mid weight shell, perfect for Florida.

Two nice fratagonias for less than 10 bucks. Man I love thirfting.


----------



## vwguy

Let's get these sold!



vwguy said:


> Up for grabs are some shell Hanovers, bought them off here some years back, don't have the occasion to wear them so they're literally just collecting dust on my closet. They are worn, so certainly not perfect, but still a very nice pair of shell longwings. $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> edit: these are 10D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## danielm

^if they were 11E I'd be beating down your inbox with messages


----------



## TDI GUY

Updates and drops



TDI GUY said:


> All prices include USPS Priority Mail Shipping + Delivery confirmation. All items in excellent pre-owned condition unless otherwise noted. Please PM with any questions. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers 346 size M Seersucker multicolored striped shirt. $old
> 
> 2. Lot of two JAB Traveler's shirts 16x34. Top is lightish blue with point collar, bottom is purple gingham with button down collar. $old
> 3. Lot of two JAB Traveler's shirts 15.5x34. Top is white background with light blue and brown check pattern and point collar. Bottom is white with point collar and French cuffs. $15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. LL Bean pink oxford 15.5x34. $old
> 
> 5. Lot of two BB trad fit blue ocbds. Tagged 15.5x34 BUT have shrunk a bit so I would put them closer to a 15/15.5x33. $old


----------



## TDI GUY

Updates and drops



TDI GUY said:


> All prices include USPS First Class Shipping. Priority Mail available upon request. All items in excellent pre-owned condition unless otherwise noted. Please PM with any questions. Thanks!
> 
> 1. BB stripe, Banana Republic Made in Italy purple textured grenadine-esque, BB stripe. $old.
> 
> 2. BB black with white stripe cotton/silk blend 3.5" $9.00; bb repp sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lands End sky blue silk knit 3". Slightly wrinkled (see pics) so only $7.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. BB plaid silk bow tie, Vintage Robert Talbott wool bow tie. $10 each or both for $old


----------



## TDI GUY

Now $25 shipped.



TDI GUY said:


> Logan's of Lexington tan poplin suit. Made in USA. Tagged 44R. Two button with pleated trousers. Fully lined. Logan's of Lexington is a traditional men's clothing store in Lexington, Kentucky. $25/obo shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BOC: 31
> Waist (pants): 37
> Inseam: 28.5
> Front Rise: 11.25


----------



## pghbarrister

I am posting a hearty endorsement of CMDC and Conductor based on my recent transactions with each. Both transactions were seamless, the items were well-priced, as described, and shipped quickly. I will not hesitate to do business with either one again.


----------



## MicTester

vwguy said:


> Let's get these sold!


For anyone wondering how these shoes can look when you get them ready for rotation, here is a pic (link 1) and some information (link 2):

But it may be too late; at the price VWGUY is asking, not sure they will be around for long.


----------



## fastfiat81

The Hanover L.B. Sheppard PTB 9D have been sold.


----------



## Tilton

Marcc237 said:


> Yes. Please post information.


Details and pictures to come tonight.


----------



## Barnavelt

*Florsheim imperial v-cleat longwings
*- 8C, black pebbled calf
- slight wear at edge of heel opening and to the edge of the top of the tongues
- original soles and heels are well worn, uppers are in great shape
*Asking $40 CONUS
*


----------



## Tilton

Cordings hacking jacket for sale, size 42R. Looks new, completely flawless as far as I can tell. I can't find my measuring tape at the moment unfortunately.

It's a beautiful jacket with a subtle rust colored nailhead and faint blue/green hint in the weave. Ticket pocket, three interior pockets. 100% new wool with viscose lining. The cuffs are working surgeons cuffs, but the previous owner must have had short arms, so the sleeves are currently hemmed up to where the bottons don't really function. 

I really have no idea what a fair price is and I don't remember what I paid for it, so PM me an offer, I guess.


----------



## Sgpearl

TDI GUY said:


> Now $25 shipped.
> 
> _Logan's of Lexington tan poplin suit. Made in USA. Tagged 44R. Two button with pleated trousers. Fully lined. Logan's of Lexington is a traditional men's clothing store in Lexington, Kentucky. $25/obo shipped CONUS._


I cannot believe that no one is picking this up for $25. This is a gift, and someone should grab it.


----------



## MikeF

Sgpearl said:


> I cannot believe that no one is picking this up for $25. This is a gift, and someone should grab it.


I think that older suits listed on here go slow because inseams were apparantly way too short for most of us now. I would take that suit in a heartbeat and a lot of others going cheaply on here if the inseams were in the 32-34" range. I could make those work by letting the legs out an inch or so or back an inch or less. But until the inseams get longer, I'm on the sidelines.


----------



## adoucett

I need something in the 38R drop-7 range! But when the right one comes... I'm buying


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Clark wallabees originals*

Picked up a great pair of sand color boots. Like new. Small size 7.5.

Will trade for something nice in a boat show size12 or 12.5

thanks


----------



## Trad-ish

A big "Thank You!" to sbdivemaster on the LE OBCD. That shirt was stone cold mint! And fast shipping, too!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

MikeF said:


> I think that older suits listed on here go slow because inseams were apparantly way too short for most of us now. I would take that suit in a heartbeat and a lot of others going cheaply on here if the inseams were in the 32-34" range. I could make those work by letting the legs out an inch or so or back an inch or less. But until the inseams get longer, I'm on the sidelines.


Tan poplin would show alterations pretty badly, too. You're wise to stay put.


----------



## Sgpearl

MikeF said:


> I think that older suits listed on here go slow because inseams were apparantly way too short for most of us now. I would take that suit in a heartbeat and a lot of others going cheaply on here if the inseams were in the 32-34" range. I could make those work by letting the legs out an inch or so or back an inch or less. But until the inseams get longer, I'm on the sidelines.


Point well taken, but $25 is a good price for the jacket alone. Still surprised no one has grabbed it. That Cordings jacket is beautiful as well.


----------



## fastfiat81

Up next a couple of ties and pants. I will list a few sportcoats and pants in the regular sales forum since they are decidedly not trad. All Prices include shipping CONUS.

Lands End knit navy and Respigh ties. Both Made in Italy. $6 each

 


Brooks Brothers Milano GTH light blue 55/45 linen/cotton Flat front no cuffs. 20" waist and 29.5" inseam $20

 
 

Brooks Brothers Elliot Chinos 100% cotton pleated and cuffed. 19" waist and 33.75" inseam $20

 


Lands End Trousers 100% wool Summer weight. Grey/blue glenn plaid pleated and cuffed 18" waist and 30" inseam $20

 
  

Oxxford trousers. These are pretty cool as they don't have belt loops or buttons for braces. Just side tabs with elastic. Medium grey pleated and cuffed. 18.5" waist with none to let out and 29.25" inseam $25


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Drop

$50 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Three pairs of 33x30 pants
> $66 shipped CONUS
> 
> 1) Kelly green cords embroidered with hula girls by J Crew
> there's a few light stains on the front that will probably come out in the wash
> the pictures do not these pants justice, they are truly outstanding and will put any other GTH's to shame.
> 
> 2) Broken-in button fly chinos in stone by J Crew
> 
> 3) Khaki chinos in preston cut by PRL (+2" to let out at waist)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Price drops on both



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Old school patchwork Indian madras
> Size Large by BB
> stain at the pocket illustrated in picture 1
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> drop to..
> *$20 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Island Cotton
> Made in USA
> by Kenneth Gordon of NOLA
> Red & Blue stripes on White
> 17x34
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> drop to..
> *$20 shipped CONU*S


----------



## TDI GUY

Suit is SOLD



TDI GUY said:


> Now $25 shipped.


----------



## TDI GUY

*QUICK SALE Spring Coats: McGregor Drizzler and BB 346 Car Coat Tan Medium*

This is a quick sale of two staple spring coats: a McGregor Drizzler and a BB 346 thigh-length car coat. Both are tan cotton size Medium. The Drizzler was purchased new from Restoration Hardware (I think) a couple years ago (some googling should turn up pics), the BB was an ebay purchase. Both are in fine shape, just don't get used much and need to go.

THE CATCH: these need to go ASAP. I don't have time to do pics, measurements or the usual stuff. As such, you can get BOTH for just $25.00 shipped USPS Priority. First person to contact me and submit payment will get them. I must receive payment by midnight tonight. They go tomorrow, either to one of you or to the thrift store. If I receive payment in the next couple of hours I might even get them out today.

Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

SOLD pending payment.



TDI GUY said:


> This is a quick sale of two staple spring coats: a McGregor Drizzler and a BB 346 thigh-length car coat. Both are tan cotton size Medium. The Drizzler was purchased new from Restoration Hardware (I think) a couple years ago (some googling should turn up pics), the BB was an ebay purchase. Both are in fine shape, just don't get used much and need to go.
> 
> THE CATCH: these need to go ASAP. I don't have time to do pics, measurements or the usual stuff. As such, you can get BOTH for just $25.00 shipped USPS Priority. First person to contact me and submit payment will get them. I must receive payment by midnight tonight. They go tomorrow, either to one of you or to the thrift store. If I receive payment in the next couple of hours I might even get them out today.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Still Have a Few SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; All 3 for $35!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
(I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
*TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Blue/Purple Checked Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Blue Patch Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Looks almost new
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Large - Regular*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; All 3 for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops! Jackets from $15, SHIPPED!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) GORGEOUS wool & mohair blazer by Bullock and Jones of San Francisco.*

This is absolutely beautiful! The colourway is wonderful--a very deep, rich, luxurious Royal blue, as befits a cloth that's a mixture of 20% mohair and 80% wool--a combination that has a simply outstanding hand and drape. This blazer could be suited for cool Spring evenings, but it's too substantial for summer--it would also do well in early Fall, and even though winter. This appears to be fully canvassed and it is certainly fully lined. It was Union made in the USA by Hickey Freeman for Bullock and Jones, one of the most luxurious stores in San Francisco. It has a single centre vent, and it is in excellent condition.

*This is a gorgeous jacket, and a steal at just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



   

*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*3) GORGEOUS! BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and SIlk Jacket by Jack Victor.
*
This is exquisite! Cut from a wonderfully luxurious fabric that's *85% cashmere* and 15% silk, the beauty of this jacket really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. A lovely sky-blue, this has a lovely windowpane overcheck the colour of light raw sugar; the whole fabric is beautifully soft and wonderfully textured. The jacket lives up to the quality of the fabric that it is cut from. It is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in Canada, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/2





    

*5) BEAUTIFUL Mint Green Blazer for the larger trad.*

This is lovely, and perfect for Spring! Made in Canada for that bastion of Southern Trad Rubenstein's of New Orleans, this jacket is cut from subtly complex basketweave cloth--see the close up of the sleeve for details. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and half-canvassed. It is lined in a complementary moss green, and the buttons are green-toned also. This is in excellent condition--it still has its original inspection slips in the interior pockets.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeev: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 31 3/4



    

*6) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $22, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*7) Princeton Clothing Co. vintage 3/2 sack*

Made for Princeeon Clothing Co. back when this was a minor competitor to Langrock, Hilton, Landau, and The English Shop, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. The cloth is a lovely Spring medley of lichen green, chestnut brow, and peat black, with an aquamarine overcheck. This is a perfect Spring jacket--all the more so as it appears to be cut from heavy cotton, or possibly lightweight gabardine. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and features the classic two button cuff. Although there are no obvious flaws, this is an older piece, and hence is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $25, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31



  

*8) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $15, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4









      

*9) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*10) BOLD BRITISH SPRING GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*11) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ver in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










   

*13) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket*

This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed. I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*14) RARE Italian 3/2 tweed sack!*

This is a wonderful rarity--if it's your size, grab it! Made in Italy, this is a 3/2 sack jacket--but a very, very unstructured one, combining Italian tailoring with an American classic style. It is quarter-lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the pockets are flapped. It features three button cuffs, and appears to be half-canvassed.

There's no fabric content on the tweed, but it's extremely soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was either shetland or possibly even a wool-cashmere blend. What is certain is that the colouring and patterning is wonderful--a lovely dark forest green-brown herringbone, flecked throughout with blue, burnt orange, red, cream, and brown. It was made in Italy.

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*15) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$27, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*16) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $14, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*17) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










    

*SUIT
*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack--dark grey glen plaid!*

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful dark grey glen plaid cloth that features a very subtle forest green overcheck, this lovely suit is a 3/2 sack cut, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It does have some minor, minor shine from pressing on the sleeves, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 with 1 1/2 cuff.










    

*TUXEDOS*

* 1) Velvet Tuxedo*

The last tuxedo offering from the AAAC member whose closets yielded up the two jackets, above, this lovely velvet dinner jacket/tuxedo is features satin peak lapels, covered buttons, a single button closure, likely half-canvassing, jetted pockets, and a single vent. It is also fully lined, 100% cotton, and in excellent condition. This is also the top of the line for Banks, and so is comparable to Brooks' offerings. If you'd like a velvet dinner jacket, and this is your size, GRAB IT!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 3/4










    

*2) AN IVY CLASSIC! Shawl-collar tuxedo from a Dartmouth clothier!*

If Princeton is the well-groomed preppy of the Ivy campuses, Dartmouth is the slightly tousled cousin, with a hip flask of bourbon in a coat pocket and Bean Boots under the cuffs of the tux..... But you wouldn't guess it from this Ivy beauty, which is as lovely as its TES cousin, above. Made for the Dartmouth University outfitters James Campion, this beauty has the same narrow shawl collar lapel as the TES tuxedo above; however, this is that rarity, a sack cut tux, and features uncovered buttons, and tradly two button cuffs. It has flapped pockets and a single button closure. Did I mention that it's a sack tux? The cloth is slightly heavier than the more refined tuxes, above, and is perfect for a slightly unheated house in a NH winter--who needs heat when you have bourbon, after all? This jacket is a wonderful tradly item, and would be perfect with tartan trews! It has a very, very faint scuff to the lapel, and is an older tux, so conservatively it's in Very Good condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but runs small; Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8










    

*3) Hickey-Freeman Customized Shawl Collar Tuxedo--from 1975!*

This is absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition, it's a shock to realise that this tuxedo is from 1975; it could easily have been purchased yesterday. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has flapped pockets, a single center vent, a single button closure, and four uncovered cuff buttons. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*A steal at just $22, or offer.*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS! 15 through 16.5*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*


*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Red Gingham*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: S*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 21"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20**Vintage BrooksGate Tattersall*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
Due to label fading, I can't verify the fabric, but I'm thinking it is a cotton/poly blend; it's a coarser
weave, but it has a retro kind of look. If it were my size, I'd keep it, just for the nostalgia factor!
Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
*TAGGED: 15x32*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22.5"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Blue Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA - Italian Fabric
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Black/Purple Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; There is one small tear near the tail, can't see when tucked in.
(If you like, I will sew a small patch on it, no charge. :tongue2
Button DOwn Collar; Round bottom
100% Japanese cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20**Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
Still had the brass collar stays!
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 17"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Blue/White Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20**Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; made in Poland
*TAGGED: 16x35*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 35.5"
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; This shirt has some
interesting fabric - it's got a kind of sheen to it, and there appears
to be some schlubs in the fabric. I tried to capture this in the pics.
Button Down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20**Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20* 

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*Allen Edmonds - Del Ray
Size 9.5 D
$50 shipped CONUS*

Please message me if you have any questions

*shoe trees not included*


----------



## ArtVandalay

I posted a couple of weeks ago regarding interest in a pair of size 12 D/B Towncraft LWB's. I picked them up but never heard back from my buyer, so I'm listing them here.

Black, uppers are in fantastic shape, soles and heels have light wear. Insides are clearn. V-cleat heel.
Asking $50 shipped



Bill's Seersucker 36x34 MP2 - uncuffed buttoms. 

Asking $22 shipped CONUS

Brooks Brothers OCBD - 16-33 red unistripe. Traditional fit must-iron.

Asking $14 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Stunning Brioni suit!*

I've just listed an absolutely gorgeous Brioni suit in the Sales Forum, for *andcounting*:

I also have LOTS of summer jackets and suits coming tomorrow... as well as vast numbers of shirts, some very desirable shoes, and some very tradly summer trousers!

The Brioni:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?126110-STUNNING-Brioni-suit-fully-canvassed-working-cuffs!-OFFERS-WELCOME!-c-42-44&p=1401605#post1401605


----------



## CMDC

All shirts in excellent condition.

JPress mercerized cotton polo.
Pastel-ish green/blue
Size M

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16.5 x 33
Unlined collar

$22 conus










Brooks Brothers multi-blue gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
Size L

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers multi-purple gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
Identical style to blue above
Size L

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers white ocbd w/blue striping long sleeve button down
Size L

$23 conus



















Kenneth Gordon pinpoint ocbd blue w/white striping
Made in USA
17.5 x 33
$22 conus


----------



## tonylumpkin

If anyone is interested, I just posted a nice pair of vintage, brown Gucci bit loafers in the Sales Forum. About a size 9.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Would anyone happen to have a standard light-blue dress shirt (OCBD or otherwise) in 15 x 35? I've been getting by with just one for several years now, and the cuffs' fraying can prove it. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS PAUL STUART SUMMER JACKET! 65% Cashmere, 35% silk. Size 41 Medium Tall.*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a cloth that was woven in England and a wonderful blend of 65% cashmere and 35% silk, this jacket has a wonderful drape and hand. The colouring of this jacket is a perfect pale, summery yellow subtle miniature herringbone, reminiscent of the setting sun on a field of ripening barley as an English summer's day draws to a close.

And the cut of the jacket does the cloth full justice. Subtly and beautifully darted, this has dual vents, a two button front, and four button cuffs. The full lining is creamy off-white and matches the pale yellow of the cloth perfectly. The jacket appears to be fully canvassed, and was made in Canada.

This really is lovely--hence my departure from my usual practice of only using one large picture per jacket! This deserves more....

This does have one small flaw--there's a shadow smudge on the front near the hem. I tried to capture this, but it's very faint, and will likely come out with dry cleaning anyway. But it's there, and needs to be mentioned!

Given this, this jacket is in (conservatively) Very Good/Excellent condition, and so is just *CLAIMED! *International offers are very welcome, with priority tracked shipping at cost. 

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 41 Medium Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer jackets! The English Shop of Princeton, The English Sports Shop of Bermuda, linen, cotton, gingham, 3/2 sacks, more!*

*I have some wonderful classic Ivy summer jackets to pass on today, from The English Shop of Princeton, The English Sports Shop or Bermuda

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) BEAUTIFUL and CLASSIC 3/2 sack summer jacket from The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is absolutely beautiful! From The English Shop of Princeton, one of THE major purveyors of Trad clothing during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this jacket is wonderful! Cut from a lovely sturdy yet breathable hopsack, this jacket is a beautiful rich olive green, accented with brass-coloured buttos--the classic 3 on the front, with the top one being ornamental since this is a 3/2 sack, and two at each cuff, in the classic style. This jacket is half-lined, and half-canvassed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It has a single centre vent.

It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This really is wonderful; I'm always conservative with vintage pieces, but this is very conservatively rated at Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a steal at just *$40, boxed and shipped in CONUS--with offers welcome!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30



     

*2) NEVER WORN! STRIKING and beautiful scarlet jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda!*

This is absolutely wonderful, an perfect for an Ivy summer! I have the full provenance on this jacket, and so can say with certainty that apart from being tried on it was never worn by its former owner. Described by the New York Times as offering clothing that is "vintage [i.e., classic] Preppy Handbook", this jacket is a beautiful example of their wares! Cut from lovely lightweight cloth in a striking tropical red, this is half-canvassed and fully lined in lightweight cream. It features three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a contemporary two-button front. It has very natural shoulders.

This is, of course, is superb condition, having only ever been tried on--the front pockets are still sewn shut!

*Asking just $39 for this new summer beauty, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30 7/8



  

*3) Lovely silk or silk blend jacket
*
This is a very nice, easy-wearing jacket! Although there's no fabric content listed it;'s clearly silk, or a silk-blend, as it has the classic nubby texture of raw silk jackets. The colouring is also classic for silk summer wear, being a lovely pearl grey in a Donegal-esque patterning. This jacket is a contemporary two-button front, has four button cuffs, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



  

*4) FANTASTIC original 1960's "Mad Men" conservative cotton 3/2 summer jacket!*

*Claimed!*

THIS IS AWESOME! This is exactly the sort of jacket Don Draper would have worn in the summer! This ORIGINAL 1960's Ivy Style jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack and has a wonderful lapel roll. The colourway is wonderful--a conservative dark check that makes this utterly versatile. The last jacket I had like this received several offers very quickly, so if you'd like it, I suggest you move fast!

It was Union-Made in Philadelphia by PBM, one of the great American clothiers that is often overshadowed by H. Freeman, Corbin, and Southwick, despite having exceptionally high quality goods--some of my favourite tweeds have been from PBM.

Plus, this jacket is a "Trendsetter Original"--beautifully 1960s!

This jacket has the classic two button cuffs, is half-lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll and a single centre vent. It's an original 1960's jacket, and it does have two minor flaws--a slight mark in the lining from ink (possibly acquired around 1967!), and the start of a pull at the left-hand corner of the front chest pocket. This is almost unnoticeable--I literally discovered it just now while checking the jacket for the fifth time--but it could do with a small fix--an easy $10 job from any dry cleaner tailor.

Because of these two flaws, this jacket is in Very Good vintage condition, and hence is* Claimed!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

     

*5) English Lawn Tennis Summer Blazer!
*
This is a lovely, classic summer blazer for the Anglophile! Cut from medium-lightweight cloth in a lovely rich shade of blue, this is part of Lord & Taylor's Wimbledon collection, and was approved by the All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club. It has a contemporary two button front and four buttons cuffs. It is fully lined in a lovely boating jacket lining that's perfect for an English summer garden party. It has a single centre vent and the ever-desirable patch pockets! This was Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $30, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30



     

*6) 38R PURE LINEN jacket by Boss--Made in Italy. *

Boss gets little love here--and it shouldn't, at full retail. But sometimes it manages to produce a gem of a jacket--like this one! Made in Italy, this is cut from pure linen, giving it a wonderful drape and making it exceptionally soft. It has a modern 3 button front, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It is half-lined, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. This is in absolutely excellent condition!

The original discounted retail was $279, *so how about $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS*--a discount of $245! 

*Tagged a 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



        

*7) BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Gingham jacket by Hardwick!*

Like PBM, Hardwick is one of the more overlooked American trad. clothiers--a pity, as their lighter-weight clothes have been Ivy summer staples for years. And this beautiful gingham jacket shows why. Made in the USA, this jacket is wonderfully versatile--as comfortable as seersucker of vintage Madras, but with a more subdued patterning, and hence much easier to wear. This jacket is fully lined in an ivory-coloured lining, has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly cotton. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33 3/4


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$58--->$53--->$48--->$43---$40 Hardwick Sportcoat Frank & Bill Model 44R Unstructured and french faced. The material is not tagged but I suspect it is silk and wool. The coat has patch pockets and side vents. Excellent Condition with no holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 26 +1

$65--->$60--->$55--->$50---$45 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.75
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$25--->$23--->$20 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large A great shirt from Gant. Third collar button, patch and flap pocket. The collar is not frayed and there are no stains.

Chest 23.5
Shoulder 17.5

https://postimg.org/image/e8d2t9o8j/

$25--->$23--->$20 Kenneth Gordon Indian Madras Shirt XL Made in the USA. The fabric is "Guaranteed to Bleed" :icon_cheers:. Again, previously loved, but in fine shape.

Chest 26.5
Shoulder 20.5

https://postimg.org/image/u5bupzgmr/

$25--->$23--->$20 Gant Rugger Indian Madras Fun Shirt XL Two different fabrics on this one. The collar has the third button as well. Previously enjoyed, but fine shape all around.

Chest 26
Shoulder 23.5

https://postimg.org/image/lferp4z5f/

$55--->$50--->$45 Olive Poplin Sack Suit 44 Probably made by Haspel, I would guess dating from the 1980's. I can't say for sure though. The coat is a 3/2 and is half-lined. The pants are Flat Front and Cuffed. Not Brand new but in terrific condition. No stains or shine.

Chest 23
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Shoulder 19

Waist 19.5 +1.5
Inseam 31

https://postimg.org/image/easd2d2ib/ https://postimg.org/image/4jv1ce41f/ https://postimg.org/image/wy0gw9rlf/​


----------



## Barnavelt

*Updates and Drops

Florsheim imperial v-cleat 
*- 8C, black pebbled calf
- slight wear at edge of heel opening and to the edge of the top of the tongues
- original soles and heels are well worn, uppers are in great shape
*Asking $35 CONUS
*


 ​
Florsheim Imperial tassle loafers, made in the USA
- 9 B, very well taken care of, prior owner even bound the tassles with rubber bands before storage; I let you take them off
- "The Florsheim Shoe" shoe trees are included!
- *Final Drop; Asking $22 CONUS w/ Shoe Trees
*

Light blue sport coat from "Granby Collection", labelled 44R
-24.5 sleeve, 22.5 chest, 21 waist, 30.5 length, 19.5 shoulder
-Darted, 2 button, half lined, half canvassed
-No material tag; feels like a linen blend, there are fabric pills on some areas including the back of the arms
-* Final Drop; Asking $15 CONUS*


Bill's Khakis M2 Poplin Pants, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
- Light yellow green color
- Made in USA
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 30.00 CONUS, 55.00 for both this pair and the one below

*



Orvis Pink Cotton Trousers, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
- Beautiful pale pink
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 30.00 CONUS**, 55.00 for both this pair and the one above*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$40 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> *Allen Edmonds - Del Ray
> Size 9.5 D
> $50 shipped CONUS*
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions
> 
> *shoe trees not included*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Indian Patch Madras trousers 
These measure 34" in the waist, 30.25" inseams with +3" extra underneath. No room to let out in the waist. Flat front, uncuffed. No issues, just a few of the typical madras imperfections.


Asking $26 shipped


----------



## sbdivemaster

ArtVandalay said:


> No issues, just a few of the typical madras imperfections.


If they are "typical", are they "imperfections"? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Esc8p

ArtVandalay said:


> Indian Patch Madras trousers
> These measure 34" in the waist, 30.25" inseams with +3" extra underneath.
> Asking $26 shipped


Any room to let out the waist?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

WANT!

..but do not _need_


----------



## DFPyne

I have a bunch of items I'll be listing in a couple days. I'm going to start today with a few seasonal items in honor or the upcoming Memorial Day.

36L (38" Inseam) NOS Vintage Made in the USA Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket Reds
[$45 Shipped]


36"W 28" Inseam Bleeding Madras Patchwork Trousers [Would make great shorts too!]
[$26 Shipped]


36"W 28" Inseam Blue-hued Indian Madras Trousers by Knickers [Would make great shorts too!]
[$26 Shipped]


33"W 29.5" Inseam Lime Green M2 Bills Khakis [Would make great shorts too!]
[$26 Shipped]


London Fog 42S Double Breasted Belted Trench Coat.
[$35 Shipped]
Great Condition. Raglan Shoulders, leather buckles, gun flap. 65% Polyester & 35% Cotton. Also includes Pile Liner. 
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 41"


8D Marmocs Black Bit Loafers
[$35 Shipped]


~8C L.L. Bean Made in USA Camp Mocs with Goodyear Camp Sole
[$35 Shipped]


Message with questions or concerns. Offers welcome!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Esc8p said:


> Any room to let out the waist?


Nope.


----------



## ArtVandalay

What's the fit like on Nantucket Reds? Pretty full cut?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Like the M2 with a longer rise.


----------



## DFPyne

ArtVandalay said:


> What's the fit like on Nantucket Reds? Pretty full cut?


I'd compare it to a Bills M2 or a BB Clark. Beautiful pair of pants.


----------



## jkidd41011

Size 38 shorts......all now too snug for me.

Lands End Canvas (not sure I wore these) $20.00 Shipped




Bills Khakis SOLD




Daniel Cremiux $15.00 Shipped




Or take the remaining two pairs for $30.00 Shipped


----------



## nohio

Harris Tweed Off-Season Madness!

*$15 SHIPPED
HARRIS TWEED Sport Coat Woven in Scotland - Tailored in Canada *
Brown, Basketweave Sport Coat ~40R 
Fabric and lining are in very good condition. Some of the buttons on one of the sleeves do show some wear.
Measurements Chest (pit-to-pit): 21" Waist: 19.5" Sleeve: 26" (+1) Shoulder (seam-to-seam): 18" Length (from bottom of collar): 30"


















*$8 SHIPPED
Vintage ABERCROMBIE & FITCH - Striped button-down shirt - 15/32 - MADE IN USA*
Marked 15/32 (size small) Striped, long sleeve shirt with split yoke 
Muted red, white, and dark blue stripes. Very good used condition. Great collar roll.
Measurements (in inches) Pit-to-pit: 21 Waist: 20 Sleeve from shoulder: 22.5 Shoulder: 17.5


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS: Take $10 off any of the shoes listed below!*



swb120 said:


> 1) *Allen Edmonds "Fifth Avenue", sz 9.5D,* in excellent condition. Asking *$115 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Florsheim Imperial Shell Corvodan, sz 9.5E*, in outstanding condition. Gorgeous brown-cordovan color. Very little wear to outsoles; insoles look like new. Asking *$185 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) *Nettleton "Traditionals" Shell Cordovan, sz 10B*, in new condition. No wear on soles or insoles. Gorgeous shell, rich #8-ish color. Asking *$230 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) *Allen Edmonds "Dryden", sz 10D*, in excellent condition. Asking *$85 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) *Allen Edmonds "Concord", sz 10EEE*, in excellent condition. Asking *$75 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) *Allen Edmonds "Norwell", sz 10.5D*, in excellent condition. Some wear to outsoles, insoles like new. Asking *$70 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## benjclark

WANTED:
I need a white OCBD 17.5 / 35 or 36. Please pm me with cost for shirt and shipping to 59270 in Montana by May 30. Will paypal you the money promptly. Please be sure to add a day or two to standard shipping quotes (USPS 2nd day often takes 3-4 days, etc.)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LAST CALL! Barn Coat Bump...*

*No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*I know it's getting to be a bit warm, but thought I'd get this
out there one more time before it goes into storage until the fall.*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two Classic Summer Ivy Suits!*

*I have two beautiful Ivy summer suits to pass on today; a gorgeous cream Southwick that's almost certainly a linen blend, and a lovely, classic lightweight Glen Plaid from The English Shop of Princeton!

Naturally, as always FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS on both, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME on both!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) GORGEOUS classic Southwick 3/2 sack suit in cream--certainly a linen blend!*

This is beautiful! Made by Southwick, one of the most classic of the Ivy/Trad clothiers, this is cut from cloth that, judging by the texture and weight, is almost certainly a linen-wool blend. It's a beautiful vintage ivory cream, which is perfect for summer; the buttons are a lovely shade of dark mother of pearl grey that complement the colouring of the jacket perfectly. This is half-canvassed and half-lined--appropriately for a summer suit--and is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely lapel roll. It features a single center vent. The trousers are, of course, flat front. It was Union made in the USA.

This is a beautiful suit, in absolutely excellent condition. A*s such, it's a steal at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2 *(PLEASE NOTE CORRECTED MEASUREMENTS--THANKS, mictester!)*

Waist (laid flat): 19
Inseam 29 1/4 (+ 4 3/4 to let down or cuff.)



      

*2) CLASSIC 3/2 summer sack suit in light glen plaid from The English Shop of Princeton!*

A wonderful Ivy summer classic! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, the Ivy credentials of this suit are impeccable--TES was one of the Big Four in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this shows why. There's no fabric content listed, but it appears to be the same fabric used in the classic Wash-and-Wear suits--although not that this is NOT marked as a WaW suit, and so should be treated as you would a usual wool suit; it requires dry cleaning only. The patterning is lovely--a light dove grey summer glen plaid with a very subtle single stripe russet overlay.

The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack, with half-lining, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. Naturally, this is Union-Made in the USA. The trouser lining has some very minor yellowing from age, and so this suit is in overall (and conservatively) Very Good condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest; 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/4

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 31 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

The 3/2 olive sack for The English Shop of Princeton, the Wimbledon blazer, the Mad Men 3/2 sack, the red Bermuda shop blazer, the Brioni suit, the yellow Paul Stuart, and the Aquascutum trench have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## Tilton

Pendleton Shirt-Jac. 100% wool, leather elbow patches. Size Medium. $45/OBO CONUS. Excellent condition, looks new. I don't know why my iphone pictures always get turned sideways when I upload them.









Vineyard Vines chinos. Carolina blue. Good condition, no stains, holes, etc. Size 36x30.
The extra fabric to let out in the seat has a tear and the bottom of the right hand pocket has some wear but it isn't noticeable and the seam is still solid. $30/OBO CONUS.


----------



## Tilton

Pocket


----------



## jkidd41011

Miscellaneous Items

16x35 BB must iron OCBD Excellent Condition. $20.00 Shipped



LLBean...these I think are nwot...really nice dress chinos Measure 36/29.5 $18.00 shipped






Bills Khakis M2 Driving Twills tagged 35 with 29.5 inseam SOLD





*Non Trad maker dress pants:*

Brioni Tagged 36 Measures 17.5 across by 28 inseam...1 1/2" cuff $28.00




Luciano Barbara Measures 18 across by 28.5 inseam... No cuff, Extra 1 1/2" material $20.00 shipped





Incotex...36 waist, measure closer to a 30 inseam $25.00 Shipped


----------



## Barnavelt

*Brooks Brothers madras short sleeved sport shirt*
- 100% cotton made in India
- Blue, green, red, white; goes with anything
- Laid flat; Shoulders 21.5, Length 34
- Size L
*Asking $19 CONUS
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*From 32rollandrock! Price Drops!*

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*A) The American classic--Levis Trucker jean jackets! Both of these are in excellent condition; asking just $25 each, boxed and shipped in CONUS. As always, offers welcome!*

*1) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*2) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2



   

*B) BEAUTIFUL PAUL STUART GREEN BLAZE*R!

*Formerly the property of VICE ADMIRAL USN (Ret.) N. Ronald Thurman

TITANIC CONNECTION*!

This jacket is absolutely wonderful--both in itself, and because of its provenance! This was formerly the property of Vice Admiral N. Ronald Thurman, the Vice Admiral of the USN who oversaw the undersea exploratory expedition that discovered the remains of the Titanic. (The USN was not interested in the Titanic, but in two sunken naval nuclear submarines; the Titanic just happened to be in the same area!) Because of this, one of Thurman's many distinctions is that for a short period of time only he and the oceanographer in change of the expedition at sea knew that the Titanic had been found.

If you're a Titanic buff, this would make this jacket pretty darn appealing. But even if you're not, the jacket's appealing in and of itself! Cut from a lovely dark bottle-green cloth (no Master's comments here!) with a wonderful hand and drape this features subtle darts and flapped pockets. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It features a single centre vent, and four kissing metal cuff buttons on each sleeve; these have a wonderful metallic tone that complements the cloth beautifully.

It was Made in Canada by Paul Stuart.

This jacket is in excellent condition except for a minor smudge on one sleeve, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; hence, this is in Very Good condition only.

As such, given the provenance of this jacket, as well as its quality and beauty, how about *just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with lower offers being VERY welcome* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:

Tagged 46XL
*
Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 34

*NB: My apologies for the orientation of some of the pictures--photobucket isn't cooperating!​*



     ​
*C) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack--with patch pockets!*

A Trad/Ivy Classic! Cut from grey herringbone tweed, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It has a single centre vent. Unfortunately, it has some issues on the leftarm, namely some discolouration and three very small holes. It would still serve well as a knockabout weekend jacket, and has the arm issues just give it a lovely tradly patina! However, it is just in Good condition, and so is

*just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*D) Brooks Brothers Dark Green Cord Jacket*

Cut from a wonderfully versatile dark, dark bottle-green cord, this lovely jacket from Brooks Bros. has a standard two button front, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*E) CLASSIC grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed!*

Another lovely example of this wardrobe staple! A contemporary two button front with subtle darts, this is half canvassed and half-lined. It has leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons, a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/3 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## ArtVandalay

Alden for Brooks Brothers penny loafers - 11D
These are black and have a combination heel, pristine uppers, and very light wear to the soles.
  
Asking $55 shipped + $3 west of the Mississippi


----------



## Dmontez

ArtVandalay said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers penny loafers
> These are black and have a combination heel, pristine uppers, and very light wear to the soles.
> 
> Asking $55 shipped + $3 west of the Mississippi


What size?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS! 17 through 19*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*


*Hart Schaffner Marx Dual Blue Stripe Twill*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; This shirt has a brushed nap feel 
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 17 x 35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Super Fine 2-ply Fabric
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16.5x34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $20**Ike Behar Grey Oxford, Point Collar*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; I don't think it's ever been washed
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25.5"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
*Brooks Brothers Green Striped Sport Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Green Pinpoint Oxford, Non-Iron*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 36*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $20*
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*
*Brooks Brothers Blue/Yellow Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a couple of times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
*Brooks Brothers Blue w/Black & White Tattersall*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $20*
*LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 24"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $20*


*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Dmontez said:


> What size?


11D. Sorry about that!


----------



## Tilton

I'm not so sure those are Alden...



ArtVandalay said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers penny loafers - 11D
> These are black and have a combination heel, pristine uppers, and very light wear to the soles.
> 
> Asking $55 shipped + $3 west of the Mississippi


----------



## nohio

Florsheim Imperial: Beef-roll Loafers (Made in USA) - 8.5 D - $45 shipped
Uppers: excellent - Soles show some wear, but very good condition


----------



## nohio

Sperry Top-sider: Brown suede boat shoes with red-brick sole - 7.5 - $20 shipped
Very lightly used


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

You didn't hear?

Alden is outsourcing to Italy now. And CG is the new shell!



Tilton said:


> I'm not so sure those are Alden...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I'm on the warpath for some suede loafers. If anyone comes across any 10 D's please let me know.


----------



## Tilton

Dieu et les Dames said:


> You didn't hear?
> 
> Alden is outsourcing to Italy now. And CG is the new shell!


I think Italy is a stretch here. Probably more like SE Asia in this case.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5 D Allen Edmonds - "Saratoga"
lots of pics and full listing in sales forum --> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...style-possibly-vintage)&p=1403412#post1403412










10.5 C American Gentleman - Vintage Gunboat Longwings
lots of pics and full listing in sales forum --> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...tleman-Vintage-USA-Made&p=1403413#post1403413


----------



## mayostard

BB 17.5 6/7 red/white candy stripe

got a hole in the back as shown

$10 includes shipping and paypal fees


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$33 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Three pairs of 33x30 pants
> $66 shipped CONUS
> 
> 1) Kelly green cords embroidered with hula girls by J Crew
> there's a few light stains on the front that will probably come out in the wash
> the pictures do not these pants justice, they are truly outstanding and will put any other GTH's to shame.
> 
> 2) Broken-in button fly chinos in stone by J Crew
> 
> 3) Khaki chinos in preston cut by PRL (+2" to let out at waist)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$15 shipped CONUS each



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Old school patchwork Indian madras
> Size Large by BB
> stain at the pocket illustrated in picture 1
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Island Cotton
> Made in USA
> by Kenneth Gordon of NOLA
> Red & Blue stripes on White
> 17x34
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS


----------



## fastfiat81

The grey oxxford pants have been sold. Thanks!


----------



## jkidd41011

The Incotex and Luciano Barbara pants have been claimed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Size 28 Blue Marlin Motif Belt

by Leatherman Ltd for World Wide Sportsman

lots of pics and full listing in sales forum --> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...7-Sz-28-Leatherman-Ltd-Blue-Marlin-motif-Belt


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Madras is sold

Very nice sea island cotton shirt still available $15 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Old school patchwork Indian madras
> Size Large by BB
> stain at the pocket illustrated in picture 1
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Island Cotton
> Made in USA
> by Kenneth Gordon of NOLA
> Red & Blue stripes on White
> 17x34
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS


----------



## adoucett

*Polo shirts, OCBDs, ties, oh my!*

*Polo shirts, Oxford cloth button downs, ties! 
*
Discounts given for multiple purchases.
Feel free to make offers on anything. 
Ties will be shipped in tie boxes, 
Multiple shirt orders will be shipped in Brooks Brothers gift boxes (while supplies last!)

https://img542.imageshack.us/i/p1020961c.jpg/

*Lacoste *size 6 (Med-Large) pique Polo. 
Grey, excellent condition. 
*SOLD*

*Brook Brothers *size M. polo
pink stripes, original fit. 
$15 shipped

*Vineyard Vines* Polo- 
Size M but I'd call this one "tall" 
Perfect for those 6'+ 
*SOLD*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/p1020968s.jpg/

*Brooks Brothers *Makers- 
Made in USA.
off white/grey buttondown
Size 15.5/33
$20 shipped




https://img843.imageshack.us/i/p1020974dv.jpg/

Brooks Brothers 346 yellow/blue stripe OCBD
Size Medium
BB logo on front left chest.
$20 shipped.

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/p1020977p.jpg/

*NWT Ralph Lauren* Blake buttondown in blue gingham 
New with Tags.
Size Large
*SALE PENDING.*

*Brooks Brothers Made in USA*. Great condition
Size 15.5/33 
$20 or take it with the grey buttondown for $32.



*Brooks Brothers OCBD *
Trad perfection!
Made in USA
only wear is the perfect amount around the collar 
Size 15.5/36
Great rare size for someone tall!
$22 shipped.

Brooks Brothers makers Tie. 
Red/white repp
*SALE PENDING *

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/p1020997dx.jpg/

*Ralph Lauren gold knit silk tie
*Made in USA
$12 shipped or take both ties for $20.


----------



## AlanC

SOLD

Hamilton Custom Shirts -- 17.5 x ~35
Lot of 4










An instant wardrobe of custom shirts from one of America's most exclusive makers. Founded in 1883, Hamilton is based in Houston, Texas. These shirts start at $295/ea and go up from there. It would cost $1200+ to walk into a shop and order this set of shirts.

Three shirts have French cuffs, one with double button cuffs. All are in excellent condition with years of wear left.

I am going to offer these as a lot. I'd prefer to sell them that way.

Asking $125 delivered CONUS for the lot of 4, Paypal.


----------



## jkidd41011

Someone please buy these Hamilton shirts so I'm not tempted to. I'm trying to be a seller instead of a buyer


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

dooooo it!


----------



## AlanC

The reason to be a seller is so you can be a buyer...


----------



## MicTester

jkidd41011 said:


> Someone please buy these Hamilton shirts so I'm not tempted to. I'm trying to be a seller instead of a buyer


If that is your size, don't hesitate. Go for it.


----------



## jkidd41011

MicTester said:


> If that is your size, don't hesitate. Go for it.


Do you promise to buy some more stuff?


----------



## Sgpearl

I promise, as long as you post size 34 pants. And Go Bears! :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

*Gitman Brothers* shirts
Made in USA
$25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal (or $45 for both)

1) Blue forward point pinpoint oxford
Tagged size: 15 x 33

 

2) Striped spread collar
Tagged size: 14.5 x 33


----------



## blacksby

the hamiltons are amazing shirts..i stumbled into buying one at a gw because i could just tell it was quality..now it's my favorite shirt. if these were my size i'd be all over them.


----------



## phyrpowr

blacksby said:


> the hamiltons are amazing shirts..i stumbled into buying one at a gw because i could just tell it was quality..now it's my favorite shirt. if these were my size i'd be all over them.


They *are* my size, and if I still wore a suit daily they'd be gone already; what a great deal!


----------



## jkidd41011

This begs the question.....how many dress shirts does one need? I've got quite a few.


----------



## AlanC

Four more than you currently have.


----------



## AshScache

Those are my size---but I think my current count has be at 50+....and that's a lot


----------



## Orgetorix

AshScache said:


> Those are my size---but I think my current count has be at 50+....and that's a lot


Then this is the perfect opportunity to replace four of your most worn out or lowest quality shirts!


----------



## jkidd41011

Size 38 shorts......all now too snug for me.

Lands End Canvas (not sure I wore these) Measure 19" across with a 10.5" Inseam......* $20.00 Shipped*





Daniel Cremiux Measure 19" across with a 9" Inseam........ * $12.00 Shipped*





Lacoste in Nantucket Red Measure 19" across with a 10" Inseam.....*$25.00 Shipped*



 

Size 36 Shorts

New Old Stock Polo Ralph Lauren (Made in USA) Measure 18" across with a 9" Inseam.....*$25.00 Shipped*



 

English Sports Shop Madras Measure 17.5" across with a 9" Inseam.....*$18.00 Shipped*


----------



## Barnavelt

Drops..

*Bill's Khakis M2 Poplin Pants, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
*
- Light yellow green color
- Made in USA
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 28.00 CONUS, 50.00 for both this pair and the one below

*



*Orvis Pink Cotton Trousers, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
*
- Beautiful pale pink
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 28.00 CONUS**, 50.00 for both this pair and the one above*



Florsheim imperial v-cleat 
- 8C, black pebbled calf
- slight wear at edge of heel opening and to the edge of the top of the tongues
- original soles and heels are well worn, uppers are in great shape
*Asking $33 CONUS
*




*Brooks Brothers madras short sleeved sport shirt*
- 100% cotton made in India
- Blue, green, red, white; goes with anything
- Laid flat; Shoulders 21.5, Length 34
- Size L
*Asking $16 CONUS
*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

KG sea island cotton shirt is now sold as well



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Madras is sold
> 
> Very nice sea island cotton shirt still available $15 shipped CONUS


----------



## abeln2672

AlanC said:


> Four more than you currently have.


:smile: This answer alone made me purchase the shirts...


----------



## fastfiat81

Anyone want 7 Orvis long sleeve shirts in XXL? All Are in Great shape and I can swing back through tomorrow to grab them if there is interest. PM me. $125 CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop...
Indian Patch Madras trousers 
These measure 34" in the waist, 30.25" inseams with +3" extra underneath. No room to let out in the waist. Flat front, uncuffed. No issues, just a few of the typical madras imperfections.


Asking $24.50 shipped


----------



## CMDC

As a PSA I'll have 2 mint condition JPress blazers in the 48 R/L range coming soon, once I get some photos and measurements taken. Dated 1995 but as if they've never been worn.


----------



## Pentheos

Another PSA: 13D burgundy shell cordovan Graysons on their first soles & heels coming soon.


----------



## gamma68

*Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Hudson pants*
Flat front, straight leg, uncuffed
36 / 32
100% cotton
Appear unworn, no issues
Asking $35 shipped OBO


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Memorial Day Sale!*

*25% off everything I have listed...*​
*J&M Loafers, 11.5:* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1397938#post1397938

*Summer Shirts:* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1401149#post1401149

*LL Bean Barn Coat:* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1402482#post1402482

*SHIRTS! 15 through 16.5:*

*SHIRTS! 17 through 19:*


----------



## CMDC

First up I have two identically sized JPress Presstige 3/2 sack blazers in mint condition. These could have come directly from the store. They show absolutely no wear at all. They are tagged inside to 1995.

Worsted wool. Hook vent.

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 32.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +3 underneath

$75 conus each. $130 for both




























Brooks Brothers yellow must iron ocbd in like new condition. Made in USA
16 x 35

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 new with tags short sleeve, button down madras shirt
Made in India
Size XL

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers argyle merino collared sweater in forest green
Size XL
Pit to Pit: 25; Length 28.5

$25 conus


----------



## Dmontez

I am trying to find a pair of shell cordovan shoes in either #8 or lighter. Nothing black. Condition is of no concern. Size does not matter either. It's for a DIY project. I am hoping for really cheap/free of course i will pay for shipping.


----------



## 32rollandrock

NWOT Panama hat by Dobbs, made in USA, 7 1/4. $35 CONUS


----------



## AlanC

^Whooo, boy. I know it's a pain to try to do, but could you give an interior sweatband measurement on that?

Somebody buy that before I'm foolish enough to. It's a great looking hat.


----------



## Christophe

I need a pair of black tuxedo pants with a satin stripe, please PM me if you have/see a pair around a 30 waist (29-31) with a 29 inch inseam or more. Flat front is preferable, but I'm happy with pleats too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dmontez

I feel the same as you. I am hoping with that measurement it would be just a little to tight, the last thing I need is another hat.



AlanC said:


> ^Whooo, boy. I know it's a pain to try to do, but could you give an interior sweatband measurement on that?
> 
> Somebody buy that before I'm foolish enough to. It's a great looking hat.


----------



## Acme

*Brooks Brothers Makers Blue Dress Shirt, made in USA*
Monogrammed on pocket TTP

size 16-35 (pit to pit 25", sleeve length 35")
100% cotton
Excellent condition, double inspected: no stains, holes, odors, frays
Asking $30 shipped conus ($40 if your initials _actually are_ TTP :icon_smile_big


----------



## AlanC

These are still available and should be purchased by someone.



AlanC said:


> *Gitman Brothers* shirts
> Made in USA
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal (or $45 for both)
> 
> 1) Blue forward point pinpoint oxford
> Tagged size: 15 x 33
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Striped spread collar
> Tagged size: 14.5 x 33


----------



## forbritisheyesonly

If anyone finds a slimmer fitting suit(about drop 7-9), can you let me know? I wear a 40-42L. Inseam is 32"+ and sleeve is 26"+. Saw a great E. Zegna, but I think it is a 42S. Staple Navy(solid and glen *plaid*, *herringbone*, microstripe) and greys accepted(*solid* or patterned) and greatly appreciated. If it has pinstripes, let me know if the spacing is smaller - the largely-spaced ones aren't appropriate for my work place.

If you also find a standard navy sportcoat/blazer. Something like Brooks works. Flap or patch pockets are fine. I wear a 41-42L in Brooks.

*I WILL PAY INSTANTLY WHEN THE RIGHT SUIT COMES ALONG*


----------



## MicTester

AlanC said:


> Somebody buy that before I'm foolish enough to. It's a great looking hat.





Dmontez said:


> I feel the same as you. I am hoping with that measurement it would be just a little to tight, the last thing I need is another hat.


My special sense which allows me to figure out which hat fits which member tells me that this is not a good fit for either of you. Now please move over and let me have this lovely, lovely hat.


----------



## TradThrifter

Allen Edmonds Stockbridge Size 14
Calfskin with rubber soles
They have been conditioned and polished. There are a couple imperfections that can only be seen up close. (pm for detailed photos)
$40 CONUS


----------



## swb120

I have a lovely 3/2 navy sack from Brooks Brothers (the old "346" line, not to be confused with the suits made for the BB outlets today), tagged size 40R, with cuffs and flat front pants. It's in excellent condition, a great lighter 4-season weight. Asking $85 shipped. Pics and measurements to follow.


----------



## swb120

*PRICE DROPS: SHOES! Shell cordovan, longwings, Allen Edmonds, etc. Sizes 9.5-10.5*

*PRICE DROP: Take $10 off any of the shoes listed below.* :slayer:

1) *Allen Edmonds "Fifth Avenue", sz 9.5D,* in excellent condition. Asking *$115 shipped* CONUS.

 

2) *Florsheim Imperial Shell Corvodan, sz 9.5E*, in outstanding condition. Gorgeous brown-cordovan color. Very little wear to outsoles; insoles look like new. Asking *$185 shipped* CONUS.



3) *Nettleton "Traditionals" Shell Cordovan, sz 10B*, in new condition. No wear on soles or insoles. Gorgeous shell, rich #8-ish color. Asking *$230 shipped* CONUS.


 

4) *Allen Edmonds "Dryden", sz 10D*, in excellent condition. Asking *$85 shipped* CONUS.

 


5) *Allen Edmonds "Concord", sz 10EEE*, in excellent condition. Asking *$75 shipped* CONUS.




6) *Allen Edmonds "Norwell", sz 10.5D*, in excellent condition. Some wear to outsoles, insoles like new. Asking *$70 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

The polos form adoucett came in, two days early and in excellent condition. A pleasure to buy from!


----------



## gamma68

Bump for these _great _pants...



gamma68 said:


> *Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Hudson pants*
> Flat front, straight leg, uncuffed
> 36 / 32
> 100% cotton
> Appear unworn, no issues
> Asking $35 shipped OBO


----------



## gamma68

*Two must-iron long-sleeve 100% cotton OCBD*

Both "Classic Oxford" shirts by G.H. Bass & Co.
Both tagged L, button-down collars
One blue/white stripe, the other solid blue

These are my shirts, which I've enjoyed wearing, but since losing weight they are just too big for me. I'm sure someone else can use them and will enjoy them just as much as I have.

There are no issues--no fraying at the cuffs or collars, no stains, no rips, no smells, no nothing except _pure Trad bliss_.

Both have the same measurements: Pit to pit: 25"; sleeve: 36"; collar: 17"

*Asking $20 each with shipping CONUS, or $35 for both.*

*If you choose to purchase both shirts AND the BB Chino Hudson pants I'm offering above, you'll get all three items for $60 CONUS.*


----------



## adoucett

*updates*

BB Tie, BB Polo, BB white LS, Polo RL shirt, and VV+Lacoste shirts have Sold.

Still available are the BB Buttondowns in blue, yellow stripe, and grey, and Lauren RL tie.

I also have a Size medium GANT USA _Soft Twill _buttondown in brick red. PM me if interested and I'll put up pics!



adoucett said:


> *Polo shirts, Oxford cloth button downs, ties! *
> 
> Discounts given for multiple purchases.
> Feel free to make offers on anything.
> Ties will be shipped in tie boxes,
> Multiple shirt orders will be shipped in Brooks Brothers gift boxes (while supplies last!)
> 
> 
> 
> *Lacoste *size 6 (Med-Large) pique Polo.
> Grey, excellent condition.
> *SOLD*
> 
> *Brook Brothers *size M. polo
> pink stripes, original fit.
> $15 shipped
> 
> *Vineyard Vines* Polo-
> Size M but I'd call this one "tall"
> Perfect for those 6'+
> *SOLD*
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/p1020968s.jpg/
> 
> *Brooks Brothers *Makers-
> Made in USA.
> off white/grey buttondown
> Size 15.5/33
> $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img843.imageshack.us/i/p1020974dv.jpg/
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 yellow/blue stripe OCBD
> Size Medium
> BB logo on front left chest.
> $20 shipped.
> 
> https://img59.imageshack.us/i/p1020977p.jpg/
> 
> *NWT Ralph Lauren* Blake buttondown in blue gingham
> New with Tags.
> Size Large
> *SOLD*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Made in USA*. Great condition
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers OCBD *
> Trad perfection!
> Made in USA
> only wear is the perfect amount around the collar
> Size 15.5/36
> Great rare size for someone tall!
> $22 shipped.
> 
> Brooks Brothers makers Tie.
> Red/white repp
> *SOLD*
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/i/p1020997dx.jpg/
> 
> *Ralph Lauren gold knit silk tie
> *Made in USA
> $12 shipped or take both ties for $20.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*White BB Slim Fit OCBD, 15 x 33*

I bought this shirt new, with tags, off ebay. It is white, made in Garland, NC, slim fit, tagged 15.5/34. I washed it once, and it promptly shrunk to the neighborhood of 15 x 33. So, it has never been worn. $30 shipped. Please forgive the picture from my obsolete iPhone. I'd wager you know what this shirt looks like.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Panama hat has been claimed. Thanks for playing. And confidential to AlanC: I would've gladly measured it for you but am out of town and so it wasn't possible.


----------



## gamma68

gamma68 said:


> *Two must-iron long-sleeve 100% cotton OCBD*
> 
> Both "Classic Oxford" shirts by G.H. Bass & Co.
> Both tagged L, button-down collars
> One blue/white stripe, the other solid blue
> 
> These are my shirts, which I've enjoyed wearing, but since losing weight they are just too big for me. I'm sure someone else can use them and will enjoy them just as much as I have.
> 
> There are no issues--no fraying at the cuffs or collars, no stains, no rips, no smells, no nothing except _pure Trad bliss_.
> 
> Both have the same measurements: Pit to pit: 25"; sleeve: 36"; collar: 17"
> 
> *Asking $20 each with shipping CONUS, or $35 for both.*
> 
> *If you choose to purchase both shirts AND the BB Chino Hudson pants I'm offering above, you'll get all three items for $60 CONUS.*


Both shirts are now claimed, but the BB Chino Hudson pants are still available.


----------



## bigwordprof

I have a couple requests if anyone has or sees any of these out there: 13D/E dress shoes from AE, Alden, etc. in black or brown; novelty embroidered pants or Bill's Khakis (M1 or M2) in W42, inseam 32" (or longer); 3/2 sacks in 48L-50L. Please PM me if you have any of these!


----------



## mayostard

BUMP

honestly I'll send it to anyone who wants if you cover shipping.



mayostard said:


> BB 17.5 6/7 red/white candy stripe
> 
> got a hole in the back as shown
> 
> $10 includes shipping and paypal fees


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers - Country Club
1/4 Zip
Size Medium
100% Supima Cotton
Light Chocolate Brown
23" Pit to Pit

$30 shipped CONUS


----------



## dexconstruct

*GRAIL Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored by Martin Greenfield Navy Pinstripe 3/2 Sack Suit 46R - $150 Shipped *

The options for true 3/2 sack suits with this quality of construction are low, either pay retail for MTM or top of the line RTW (i.e. Golden Fleece) or try to find a vintage suit that fits and is in good condition. This one is a little bit of both, as the Hand-Tailored line is now discontinued but was on the level of Golden Fleece in terms of construction. This suit was made in the USA by Martin Greenfield, and features a full canvas, hand-sewn buttonholes, hand-stitched collar, and hand-stitched waistband. The suit is in a 4 season worsted wool, with a staple navy blue pinstripe pattern. Center vent, 4 button cuffs. Pants are flat front, with cuffs. Excellent condition, no flaws.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 24
Shoulders (seam to seam): 20.5
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.5

Waist: 44
Inseam: 30
Rise: 12
Width of Leg Opening: 9.5


----------



## jkidd41011

Size 38 shorts......all now too snug for me.

Lands End Canvas (not sure I wore these) Measure 19" across with a 10.5" Inseam......* $20.00 >>>18.00 Shipped*





Daniel Cremiux Measure 19" across with a 9" Inseam........ * $12.00 Shipped >>>free if you purchase one of the other pairs.*





Lacoste in Nantucket Red Measure 19" across with a 10" Inseam.....*$25.00>>>22.00 Shipped*



 

Size 36 Shorts

New Old Stock Polo Ralph Lauren (Made in USA) Measure 18" across with a 9" Inseam.....*$25.00 >>>20.00 Shipped*



 

English Sports Shop Madras Measure 17.5" across with a 9" Inseam.....*$18.00>>15.00 Shipped*


----------



## jkidd41011

The Lands End and Cremuix shorts are claimed.


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Lots of Stuff*

I'm away from the garments now, but I'll update with measurements. All prices include shipping to CONUS. All offers welcome!*

Shirts*:





*M* Brooks Brothers Green button down: $15. Good condition, except for mark on tag from sticker/tape. Appears a little more green than the pics, but is a subdued/olive green.





Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $15. Great shape, darker blue.

*Jackets:*



 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with shoulder patches *~38R*: *$20*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see).



    
 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $25*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned.



 

Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket ~40R $50. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted.



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $30*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent.





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~38R $40*

Suits:



    

  

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~??R/S $250**. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check.

*Pocket Squares:

*

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$10* ($8 with other item)
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$3* ($2 with other item)


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS PAUL STUART SUMMER JACKET! 65% Cashmere, 35% silk. Size 41 Medium Tall. FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a cloth that was woven in England and a wonderful blend of 65% cashmere and 35% silk, this jacket has a wonderful drape and hand. The colouring of this jacket is a perfect pale, summery yellow subtle miniature herringbone, reminiscent of the setting sun on a field of ripening barley as an English summer's day draws to a close.

And the cut of the jacket does the cloth full justice. Subtly and beautifully darted, this has dual vents, a two button front, and four button cuffs. The full lining is creamy off-white and matches the pale yellow of the cloth perfectly. The jacket appears to be fully canvassed, and was made in Canada.

This really is lovely!

This does have one small flaw--there's a shadow smudge on the front near the hem. I tried to capture this, but it's very faint, and will likely come out with dry cleaning anyway. But it's there, and needs to be mentioned!

Given this, this jacket is in (conservatively) Very Good/Excellent condition, and so is just *CLAIMED!* International offers are very welcome, with priority tracked shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 41 Medium Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## CMDC

Major shirt offerings coming soon including multiple JPress and BB as well as a fantastic Murray's Toggery Shop made in USA pink ocbd.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*More Summer Shirts - M, L, L-Tall*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $35!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy w/ Grn, Ylw, Blu Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M 15-15.5*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
(I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
*TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Blue/Purple Checked Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Blue Patch Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Looks almost new
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Large - Regular*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

Major shirt offerings coming soon--including J.Press, BB, Turnbull & Asser, and more!


----------



## adoucett

TweedyDon said:


> Major shirt offerings coming soon--including J.Press, BB, Turnbull & Asser, and more!


Can't wait! If only someone would buy mine so I wouldn't feel guilty...


----------



## CMDC

Here are this week's offerings. All are in excellent condition with no flaws. A few, as noted, are like new.

Murray's Toggery Shop pink odcd. Made in USA. Like new condition.
Tagged L
Measures 17 x 35

$27 conus



















JPress red gingham bd
Like new conditon--still has the plastic doohicky under the collar
16.5 x 34

$27 conus



















JPress blue butcher stripe bd
16.5 x 35

$25 conus



















JPress multicolor bd sport shirt
Size L
$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers Makers yellow pinpoint ocbd
Made in USA
16.5 x 33

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue unistripe must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16 x 34 Slim Fit

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers black minigingham bd
Made in USA
16.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Orvis multicolor bd sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Gitman Brothers blue pinpoint point collar dress shirt. Made in USA
17 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
Size XL

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
Size XL Slim Fit

$24 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Trousers--many perfect for an Ivy summer!*

*I have some wonderful tradly trousers to pass on today! *
*
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*All waist measurements are taken flat across the waist.

All trousers are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*_​
*All trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!​**​*

​
1) Armani thin wale cords. These are terrific, and perfect for Fall--which will be here soon enough! Tagged 33, 32. Waist: 16 1/4, Inseam 31 1/4. Asking $18.

      

2) BEAUTIFUL Orvis cords in dark rich rust orangey-brown. Tagged 32. Waist: 16 1/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Asking $18.

  

3) Brooks Brothers Advantage chinos. Tagged 34, 32. Waist: 17, insean 32 (+1). Asking $18.

 

4) BEAUTIFUL linen trousers from Polo Blue Label. Made in Italy. Gorgeous! Tagged 32. Waist: 16, Inseam 33 1/2 (+1 1/2). Asking $25.

  

5) BEAUTIFUL AND RARE! These are wonderful! Pure Irish linen in a wonderful shade of summer blue, these shorts were made by Stevenson & Son in Co. Tyrone, Ireland, who used the "Steegan" trademark. (Registered in 1957, and expired in 1999). Stevenson & Co made wonderful clothing to tailored standards, and these shorts are no exception; note the side adjusters on the waistband, secured by buttons, not elastic. These were made for Smith's of Bermuda--a trad/Ivy staple, until it merged with the other Ivy staple of Bermuda, Triminghams--and then vanished when that also closed.

Waist 17, inseam 9 1/2.

These are in excellent condition except for what seems to be a very very small grease mark on the exterior front, as shown. Because of this, these are only $18, or offer.

_*Please note that my pictures are terrible--these are a wonderful vibrant Royal blue!*_

   

6) Reds shorts, by Land's End. A summer classic! Tagged 38; waist 18 1/2, inseam 9 1/4. Asking $12.

 

7) Kelly Green shorts, for Smith's of Bermuda. Sold by that icon of tropical tradliness, which merged with Trimingham's before folding. waist 18, inseam 8 1/4. Asking just $12.

  

8) LL Bean Reds. A trad summer classic! Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $16.

 

9) GTH Marlin (?) swordfish (?) summer pants. Embroidered, not printed! Tagged size 38. Waist 18 3/4, inseam 31 (+2)/ Asking just $18.

  

*Previously listed trousers, with price drops:*

10) Brooks Brothers Country Club light-colored khakis. Tagged 35/32. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $18

 

11) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $18

 

12) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $19, or offer.

 

13) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $22, or offer.

   

14) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $18

 

15) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $14

 

*16) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $15

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*17) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*18) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## mayostard

*Brooks Brothers made in USA 3/2 undarted navy blazer, 48XL*

Brooks Brothers made in USA 3/2 undarted navy blazer, 48XL

$35 includes US shipping and paypal fees (PM if interested)

bottom pockets are patch pockets with flaps, outer chest pocket is besom.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 25
Shoulders (seam to seam): 21
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 26.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 34.5

The top button has been replaced with a 3rd party brass button, which wouldn't be a huge deal since it's rolled under, but whoever replaced it left a visible knot on the other (outer-facing) side (seen in last picture).

Also, note this is a VERY dark navy. It's almost black.


----------



## mhj

*Brooks Brothers White Pinpoint Point Collar- Slim Fit Non-iron 17/34 *
Clean, no issues - $25 CONUS
*
Brooks Brothers Blue Button Down Sportshirt with flap pocket - XL*
Clean, no issues. Not same blue as BB OCBD - $25 CONUS


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP Now $30 CONUS*



gamma68 said:


> *Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Hudson pants*
> Flat front, straight leg, uncuffed
> 36 / 32
> 100% cotton
> Appear unworn, no issues
> Asking $35 shipped OBO


----------



## gamma68

*^ ^ ^
Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Hudson pants are SOLD, thanks!*


----------



## Barnavelt

Drops..

*Bill's Khakis M2 Poplin Pants, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
*
- Light yellow green color
- Made in USA
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 23.00 CONUS, 40.00 for both this pair and the one below

*



*Orvis Pink Cotton Trousers, Excellent very clean condition with no issues
*
- Beautiful pale pink
- Flat front, Cuffed
- 28.5 inseam, 34 waist
- *Asking 23.00 CONUS**, 40.00 for both this pair and the one above*



Florsheim imperial v-cleat ; *Shoe trees are included!*
- 8C, black pebbled calf
- slight wear at edge of heel opening and to the edge of the top of the tongues
- original soles and heels are well worn, uppers are in great shape
*Asking $30 CONUS
*




*Brooks Brothers madras short sleeved sport shirt*
- 100% cotton made in India
- Blue, green, red, white; goes with anything
- Laid flat; Shoulders 21.5, Length 34
- Size L
*Asking $14 CONUS
*


----------



## adoucett

Red button-down twill from GANT USA.
"Soft Twill" 
L/S Size *M, *
100% Cotton
Logo on pocket and lower placket.
$20 shipped


----------



## 32rollandrock

A BB pinpoint point collar no-iron dress shirt. Admit it: Sometimes we travel, sometimes we're pressed for time in the morning, so we all need one of these bad boys to get us through. Flawless, 16/34 and just $18 CONUS





I'm hating that I don't have a smaller head. This appears to have never been worn. Perfect for summer. Size 7. $35 CONUS





A pair of Weejuns, barely worn, in 9.5D. $30 CONUS





Brown over black (I am tempted to say navy--photos are accurate) full strap loafers by the venerated, and defunct, Barrie Ltd. 9M. Barely worn. $35 CONUS.





A NWOT pair of navy Bean Boots (rubber moc's) in size 7M. Made in Maine and immaculate. $40 CONUS





Finally, a Paul Stuart button-down shirt, perfect for summer. Back in the day, they called this broadcloth. 15.5x35. Made in Canada and flawless. $18 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> All shirts in excellent condition.
> 
> JPress mercerized cotton polo.
> Pastel-ish green/blue
> Size M
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers multi-blue gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers multi-purple gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Identical style to blue above
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white ocbd w/blue striping long sleeve button down
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Gordon pinpoint ocbd blue w/white striping
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 33
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> First up I have two identically sized JPress Presstige 3/2 sack blazers in mint condition. These could have come directly from the store. They show absolutely no wear at all. They are tagged inside to 1995.
> 
> Worsted wool. Hook vent.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +3 underneath
> 
> $70 conus each. $120 for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers argyle merino collared sweater in forest green
> Size XL
> Pit to Pit: 25; Length 28.5
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## Jovan

adoucett said:


> Red button-down twill from GANT USA.
> "Soft Twill"
> L/S Size *M, *
> 100% Cotton
> Logo on pocket and lower placket.
> $20 shipped


You may wish to give dimensions of the shirt. Sleeves from centre back yoke to end of cuff, collar from beginning of buttonhole to centre of button, chest and waist width, and length from bottom of collar to hem.


----------



## benjclark

wacolo said:


> https://postimg.org/image/t80u3dfqr/ https://postimg.org/image/vlirudu5v/ https://postimg.org/image/6xcz3eigj/


Update:

The jacket was a big hit. Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

What a great shot! Glad it worked out!


benjclark said:


> Update:
> 
> The jacket was a big hit. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 7944


----------



## oxford cloth button down

benjclark said:


> Update:
> 
> The jacket was a big hit. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 7944


This pic is outstanding. Just a lovely looking couple.


----------



## benjclark

Thanks guys! Went to a "Wear Something Vintage" themed cocktails and dancing event at a museum this weekend. Wrist corsage was half a joke, but she was pleased I thought of it. First date. Hopefully just the first.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Spectacular vintage Deansgate summer weight 3/2 sack, size 38-40 R. Extremely light fresca like fabric. Quarter lined. Canvassed construction. Very soft shoulders. Latched vent. Hand attached collar. A really well made jacket! No stains, rips or other issues, but it could use a cleaning. Asking $55 shipped CONUS

Approximate measurements:

chest 21"
sleeves 24.5" +2"
shoulders 18"
length 30.5"

*





*NWT Bill's M3 Khaki 2nds. These have a slight flaw in the weave on one leg. It really isn't noticable unless you go looking for it, but it is there. I've included a picture. Size 36 and unhemmed. Asking $45 shipped CONUS

*


----------



## Danny

*Some good stuff*

Hey guys, I seem to have gone up a size in sport coat, so [sad as it is] I think I need to let some of these beloved items go. All 3/2 sacks. Sorry if the prices seem a little higher than normal, these are mostly quite recent items that were purchased at retail and don't have much wear on them...so I still feel these are fair prices.

Starting with what might be considered a 'grail' item, the summerweight J Press blazer from a few years back, with the blackwatch lining. 3 patch pockets. 40R. shoulder 18.5 length from bottom of collar 30, sleeve 24.5, pit-to-pit [across the back] 21. Comes in its J Press suit bag. Brilliant! $150 CONUS.

Another nice blazer, this one an Eljo's/Norman Hilton model. I think it is a 40R. 2 patch pockets. shoulder 17.25 length from bottom of collar 30.5, sleeve 24.5, pit-to-pit [across the back] 21.25. SPOKEN FOR.

J Press gorgeous Harris Tweed. 40R. shoulder 18.25 length from bottom of collar 31, sleeve 24.5, pit-to-pit [across the back] 20. Comes in its J Press suit bag. This is my favorite sport coat I ever bought, sad to see it go! Color is a brown-grey herringbone tweed, the closeup of the Harris Tweed label gives the best idea of the overall color I think. SPOKEN FOR.

Brooks Brothers pinwale green corduroy, from about 5 season ago. 41R. shoulder 18.25 length from bottom of collar 31, sleeve 24, pit-to-pit [across the back] 21. $85 CONUS.

A vintage LL Bean Harris Tweed sportcoat. Made in England. Bi-swing belted back. I bought this used, but I had new buttons put on it. It feels closer to a 39R. shoulder 17.5 length from bottom of collar 31.5, sleeve 24, pit-to-pit [across the back] 21. $50 CONUS.

Now a few other non sport coat items...

Emblematic belts, all size 36. Belted Cow 'History of the American Flag' [just in time for July 4!] SPOKEN FOR, Leatherman Ltd Alligators ALLIGATORS SPOKEN FOR and Crabs CRABS SPOKEN FOR PENDING PAYMENT. $15 CONUS each.

Lands End lime green 5 pocket corduroys [jean style]. 34x29. Fits a little slim so maybe better for a 32-33 waist. Photo makes them seem a little lighter than they are, it's the standard bright preppy lime green. $15 CONUS.

Madras Shirts! All 1 year old. Size M. Brooks Brothers pink $25 CONUS, Lands End pink/green $15 CONUS, Lands End multicolor $15 CONUS.

Finally an LL Bean Scotch Plaid flannel shirt. Size M. $15 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

The GTH marlin pants, the kelly green shorts, the Orvis cords, the Armani cords, the Polo linen trousers are all claimed; the blue linen shorts and the recently-listed BB chinos are also on hold. Thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790

Danny, pit to pit measurements on those jackets would be helpful


----------



## Danny

Patrick06790 said:


> Danny, pit to pit measurements on those jackets would be helpful


Thanks Patrick I'll add them now.


----------



## CMDC

^And make them too big for me so I'm not tempted.


----------



## frosejr

benjclark said:


> Hopefully just the first.


Here here! A fine couple. +1.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Some new additions...

I posted this last fall, a totally inappropriate time to list this suit, so here it is again.

A summer weight "university stripe" cotton suit. There is no actual fabric content tag, but it feels like cotton or, perhaps a cotton/linen blend. There is also no size tag, but the approximate measurements are as follows:

Jacket

chest 20" pit to pit
sleeves 23.25" +2" under
shoulders 17.5"
length 30.5"

Trousers (flat front)

waist 18" +1.5"
inseam 29.5" +2.25" under (no cuffs)*

*Asking $58 shipped CONUS
*




*NOS Hanover longwings. These are new without the box in size 8.5 D. GONE*




*These next two aren't strictly trad, but they are both very nicely made by Samuelsohn. First a navy blazer, two button darted with canvassed construction, extensive pic stitching and Loro Piana Super 110s fabric. Tagged size is 44 L.
Approximate measurements are:

chest 24.5"
sleeves 25" +2" under
shoulders 21"
length 32.5"

Asking $55 shipped CONUS*





*...probably from the same closet a Samuelsohn staple, two button darted charcoal grey suit. Also, canvassed and pic stitched but not Loro Piana fabric. There is one small issue; a small section of the lining, near the vent, needs to be reattached. An easy and inexpensive repair. Tagged size is also 44 L. Approximate measurements are:

Jacket

chest 24"
sleeves 25" +2"
shoulders 21"
length 33"

Trousers

waist 19" +2"
inseam 30.5" with 1.5" cuffs +1" under

GONE

*


----------



## Tilton

Brand new J Crew plaque belt. 

Brown leather stap, silver plated brass buckle, 1". 

Size 32. 

First quality and it is not the made-for-the-factory-store version. 

$35 to you door.


----------



## tonylumpkin

These are not mine, nor do I have any relationship with the seller, but there is a guy on eBay with four dead stock Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suits in size 42. They are all 3/2 sacks and the BIN is $200 and $250. Great buys if they're your size!


----------



## Danny

The madras shirts in my listing above are all long sleeved, I should've mentioned that.

Also the Press blazer is now spoken for pending payment. Thanks!


----------



## Jovan

tonylumpkin said:


> These are not mine, nor do I have any relationship with the seller, but there is a guy on eBay with four dead stock Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suits in size 42. They are all 3/2 sacks and the BIN is $200 and $250. Great buys if they're your size!


There's a thread for that: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Trad-Spoilers-Clothes-Shoes-amp-Accoutrements


----------



## Yuca

My congratulations to whoever got those Hanovers - they look superb.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Picked these up today. They are All Brooks Brothers Makers. Take your pick for $12.50 shipped. Will trade also.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...4&images=676636704&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bump and BB jacket is pending payment.



tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm away from the garments now, but I'll update with measurements. All prices include shipping to CONUS. All offers welcome!*
> 
> Shirts*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M* Brooks Brothers Green button down: $15. Good condition, except for mark on tag from sticker/tape. Appears a little more green than the pics, but is a subdued/olive green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $15. Great shape, darker blue.
> 
> *Jackets:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with shoulder patches *~38R*: *$20*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $25*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket ~40R $50. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. PENDING PAYMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $30*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~38R $40*
> 
> Suits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~??R/S $250**. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check.
> 
> *Pocket Squares:
> 
> *
> 
> Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$10* ($8 with other item)
> Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$3* ($2 with other item)


----------



## mhj

*BUMP*

12345


mhj said:


> *Brooks Brothers White Pinpoint Point Collar- Slim Fit Non-iron 17/34 *
> Clean, no issues - $25 CONUS
> *
> Brooks Brothers Blue Button Down Sportshirt with flap pocket - XL*
> Clean, no issues. Not same blue as BB OCBD - $25 CONUS
> 
> View attachment 7940
> View attachment 7941


----------



## Bandit44

*Longwings, Size 13C*

Selling off a few ill-fitting shoes. Also listing in sales forum.

*Florsheim Imperials, 13C
*$100 shipped CONUS
These are black shell cordovan in very good condition. Original soles intact, minor/moderate wear.



  

*Stafford Longwings, Size 13B (fits more like a 13C)*
*$50 shipped CONUS*
I bought these NOS and have worn them 8-10 times, so they are in excellent condition. The color is a reddish brown, kind of like Allen Edmonds' "chili" color. The antiquing on these makes for a very unique pair of brogues.


----------



## Sgpearl

*Made in the USA Anderson-Little Almost-Glen Plaid Suit - 40R*

I bought this some time ago from TweedyDon, but unfortunately it's a little small for me. I hope he does not mind me using his description and pictures, as they are much better than anything I would do:

This is a lovely suit, that would be ideal for a chap starting out--or as an everyday go-to suit! Cut in a contemporary (but NOT fashion forward) style of subtle darting and two button closure, this suit is almost but not a dark grey glen plaid, being a crosshatch pattern with a lovely subtle overchck of dark red and dark blue. If this was a 40L, it wouldn't be here! This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal *at just $45, or offer.*​* 
Tagged 40R, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (flat): 15
Inseam: 29 + 2

​*







*
​*    

I am asking $35, shipped CONUS.


----------



## adoucett

*New Items and price drops 
*
Feel free to contact me with any questions or offers.

*First, the new!*

*Lacoste Size 6 (L)* Polo in Bordeaux red. 
Made in Peru.
Great color, great condition. If it was a medium, I'd be keeping this one for sure! 
*SOLD*

*Lacoste Size 6* *(L) *pique polo in Flamingo Pink
Made in Peru. Excellent condition! 
*SOLD*

Youth Ralph Lauren Polos
Youth Size XL (20)
I figured someone on here might have a kid who they would like to outfit with a couple RL Polos for cheap. 
They would also very likely work for someone who wears a size Small. 
Take both (one blue, one yellow) for $15 shipped

Brooks Brothers 346 Long sleeve polo in purple
Size Small
$15 shipped









*Ralph Lauren OCBD in white 
*Classic Fit, Excellent condition, like new!
Size 16. 34-35
$22 shipped CONUS









 

*J.Crew striped button down 
*100's 2-Ply Cotton
*Size L, 16-16.5
*$20 shipped or $35 with the RL shirt above









  

Brooks Brothers Red Stripe
15.5-35
$15 Shipped



*Ermenegildo Zegna* *Button-down
*
Large mother of pearl buttons 
Appears much lighter in photo, is a brown shade (see thumbnails) Length: 32"
Chest: 22.5"
Collar: 15.5"
Sleeve:34"
*$15 Shipped*

  

*Lands End Youth Repp tie*
$8, or free with any purchase (first to claim it, gets it)
A Youthful Repp-_Rebate_ one could say! 
49" long. Made in USA (polyester)

Ermengildo Zegna tie
Textured silk, made in Italy
$12 or free with two shirts



*

Updates*

*Red button-down twill from GANT USA.*
"Soft Twill" 100% Cotton
Measurements:
Length: 29.5"
Chest: 22" across
Collar: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33/34
Size *M
**
Logo on pocket and lower placket. Locker loop on the back.
$20 shipped**







*

*

Brooks Brothers Makers- 
Made in USA.
*Off white/grey button down
Size 15.5/33
$15 Shipped

*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/p1020968s.jpg/

**Brooks Brothers OCBD 
Trad perfection!
*The real deal, Made in USAonly wear is the perfect amount around the inside of collar Tagged 15.5/36Measures: 
Length:32"
Chest:23"
Collar:15.25"
Sleeve:36"*
Great rare size for someone tall!
$20 shipped.**




**Ralph Lauren gold knit silk tie
Made in USA
$10 shipped
Or Free with purchase of any two shirts**

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/p1020997dx.jpg/

*


----------



## tuckspub

Needing some advise, when listing a pair of trousers how does one calculate the amount of room for alterations to increase the waist? If there is 2 inches either side of the seam you are going to have to leave some fabric to sew to and I need to know how much to deduct from the total. In my way of thinking if there were 2 inches either side it should allow for 3 inches to be let out, that would allow 1/2 inch either side to remain, is this correct?


----------



## leisureclass

*42S and ~36S*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/photo5ca.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo4fp.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/photo7aj.jpg/

Jacket #1)
Norman Hilton for Arthur Adler
Donegal Tweed sack will all the trad details we all dream of, swelled edges, lapped seams, hook vent, patch pockets, leather football buttons, and a beautiful 3/2 roll.
Tagged a 42S, but check measurements:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder to end: 23" +2" underneath
Back under collar to bottom: 28.5"
*Asking $50 Shipped CONUS*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo1jhn.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/photoyzr.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/photo2yoe.jpg/
Jacket #2)
Andover Shop spring/summer weight plaid (in what is presumably some kind of wool/silk blend)
More recent that previous jacket, in a rare small size with a beautiful 3/2 roll, swelled edges, very natural shoulders, surgeon's cuffs, and partial lining for warm weather wear. Amazing attention to detail in the construction of this jacket, the overcheck in the print lines up from body to sleeve. 
No tagged size, but it seems like a 36S, please check measurements:
Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 20"
Sleeve shoulder to end: 23"
Back under collar to bottom: 28.75"
* Asking $55 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## VintageFan

tuckspub said:


> Needing some advise, when listing a pair of trousers how does one calculate the amount of room for alterations to increase the waist? If there is 2 inches either side of the seam you are going to have to leave some fabric to sew to and I need to know how much to deduct from the total. In my way of thinking if there were 2 inches either side it should allow for 3 inches to be let out, that would allow 1/2 inch either side to remain, is this correct?


If this is for listing on ebay, I would totally NOT "tell" a potential buyer how much they can let out the waistband. I would only say something like "total of 4 inches of fabric at seam (2" on each side of seam) to allow some waistband alteration if required" and show a picture with a tape measure or ruler, SHOWING the exact place to which you are referring. In my experience, if you SAY something like "Can be let out 3 inches", the buyer will consider that a guarantee. And it isn't a guarantee, because there needs to be room along the back seam of the pants, to accommodate the letting out, too, not just at the waistband.


----------



## nerdykarim

No offense to TL (who is an excellent seller), but I picked these up and they're not quite what I was looking for. If anyone wants them, I'll put them back up at $58 shipped (equal to his original price).

-Karim



tonylumpkin said:


> *NOS Hanover longwings. These are new without the box in size 8.5 D. GONE*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

J&M

Size 8.5 D

Made in USA

"Heritage"

Classic saddle shoes. Perfect for summer.

99% heel and the leather soles are just barely scuffed.

I have not had time to clean or polish the uppers. They have a few scuffs that will come out with minimal effort.

$50 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)

Please message me if you have any questions.














































J&M

Size 8.5 D

Made in Italy

Penny-Kiltie Loafers with Camp Moc Soles

These will be the most comfortable shoes you slide your feet into this decade.

They appear to have never been worn. Uppers are perfect.

$35 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)

Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Lands End

Two pairs of wintips

Size: 11 EE

1 Black and 1 Brown

Both appear to have never been worn.

Glove soft leather.

$70 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #) for both pairs.

Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

AE "Stowe"

Size 10.5 D

Burgundy Tassel Loafers

Only worn a few times. Superb condition overall.

$50 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)

Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Small point of correction: those JM Heritage shoes are saddle shoes, not spectators. Carry on.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thank you, 32. I fixed it.


----------



## tuckspub

many thanks for the sage advise, will act accordingly.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*Price drops on remaining jackets!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) GORGEOUS wool & mohair blazer by Bullock and Jones of San Francisco.*

This is absolutely beautiful! The colourway is wonderful--a very deep, rich, luxurious Royal blue, as befits a cloth that's a mixture of 20% mohair and 80% wool--a combination that has a simply outstanding hand and drape. This blazer could be suited for cool Spring evenings, but it's too substantial for summer--it would also do well in early Fall, and even though winter. This appears to be fully canvassed and it is certainly fully lined. It was Union made in the USA by Hickey Freeman for Bullock and Jones, one of the most luxurious stores in San Francisco. It has a single centre vent, and it is in excellent condition.

*This is a gorgeous jacket, and a steal at just $40, or offer.*

*Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



   

*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*3) GORGEOUS! BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and SIlk Jacket by Jack Victor.
*
This is exquisite! Cut from a wonderfully luxurious fabric that's *85% cashmere* and 15% silk, the beauty of this jacket really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. A lovely sky-blue, this has a lovely windowpane overcheck the colour of light raw sugar; the whole fabric is beautifully soft and wonderfully textured. The jacket lives up to the quality of the fabric that it is cut from. It is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in Canada, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/2





    

*4) Paul Stuart Blazer--From VICE ADMIRAL USN (Ret) N. Ronald Thurman! CONNECTION TO THE TITANIC! c. 46XL*

This jacket is absolutely wonderful--both in itself, and because of its provenance! This was formerly the property of Vice Admiral N. Ronald Thurman, the Vice Admiral of the USN who oversaw the undersea exploratory expedition that discovered the remains of the Titanic. (The USN was not interested in the Titanic, but in two sunken naval nuclear submarines; the Titanic just happened to be in the same area!) Because of this, one of Thurman's many distinctions is that for a short period of time only he and the oceanographer in change of the expedition at sea knew that the Titanic had been found.

If you're a Titanic buff, this would make this jacket pretty darn appealing. But even if you're not, the jacket's appealing in and of itself! Cut from a lovely dark bottle-green cloth (no Master's comments here!) with a wonderful hand and drape this features subtle darts and flapped pockets. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It features a single centre vent, and four kissing metal cuff buttons on each sleeve; these have a wonderful metallic tone that complements the cloth beautifully.

It was Made in Canada by Paul Stuart.

This jacket is in excellent condition except for a minor smudge on one sleeve, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; hence, this is in Very Good condition only.

As such, given the provenance of this jacket, as well as its quality and beauty, how about *just $27, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with lower offers being VERY welcome?* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:

Tagged 46XL
*
Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 34

*NB: My apologies for the orientation of some of the pictures--photobucket isn't cooperating!*



     

*5) Lovely silk or silk blend jacket
*
This is a very nice, easy-wearing jacket! Although there's no fabric content listed it;'s clearly silk, or a silk-blend, as it has the classic nubby texture of raw silk jackets. The colouring is also classic for silk summer wear, being a lovely pearl grey in a Donegal-esque patterning. This jacket is a contemporary two-button front, has four button cuffs, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



  

*6) 38R PURE LINEN jacket by Boss--Made in Italy. *

Boss gets little love here--and it shouldn't, at full retail. But sometimes it manages to produce a gem of a jacket--like this one! Made in Italy, this is cut from pure linen, giving it a wonderful drape and making it exceptionally soft. It has a modern 3 button front, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It is half-lined, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets. This is in absolutely excellent condition!

The original discounted retail was $279, *so how about $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS*--a discount of $254! 

*Tagged a 38R, this this more like a 42; it measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



        

*7) BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Gingham jacket by Hardwick!*

Like PBM, Hardwick is one of the more overlooked American trad. clothiers--a pity, as their lighter-weight clothes have been Ivy summer staples for years. And this beautiful gingham jacket shows why. Made in the USA, this jacket is wonderfully versatile--as comfortable as seersucker of vintage Madras, but with a more subdued patterning, and hence much easier to wear. This jacket is fully lined in an ivory-coloured lining, has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly cotton. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33 3/4





   

*8) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack--with patch pockets!*

A Trad/Ivy Classic! Cut from grey herringbone tweed, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It has a single centre vent. Unfortunately, it has some issues on the leftarm, namely some discolouration and three very small holes. It would still serve well as a knockabout weekend jacket, and has the arm issues just give it a lovely tradly patina! However, it is just in Good condition, and so is

*just $15, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*9) Brooks Brothers Dark Green Cord Jacket*

Cut from a wonderfully versatile dark, dark bottle-green cord, this lovely jacket from Brooks Bros. has a standard two button front, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*10) CLASSIC grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed!*

Another lovely example of this wardrobe staple! A contemporary two button front with subtle darts, this is half canvassed and half-lined. It has leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons, a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/3 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32



 

*11) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $22, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*12) Lovely Basketweave with Overcheck Jacket by RL Chaps, with a 3/2 lapel!*

This is a very nice jacket! Cut from a complex basketweave cloth with a subtle russet overcheck, this is that oddity--a darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll! Made in Canada, this appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



    

*13) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $17, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*14) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*15) BOLD BRITISH SPRING GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*16) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*17) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ver in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










   

*18) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket*

This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed. I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*19) RARE Italian 3/2 tweed sack!*

This is a wonderful rarity--if it's your size, grab it! Made in Italy, this is a 3/2 sack jacket--but a very, very unstructured one, combining Italian tailoring with an American classic style. It is quarter-lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the pockets are flapped. It features three button cuffs, and appears to be half-canvassed.

There's no fabric content on the tweed, but it's extremely soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was either shetland or possibly even a wool-cashmere blend. What is certain is that the colouring and patterning is wonderful--a lovely dark forest green-brown herringbone, flecked throughout with blue, burnt orange, red, cream, and brown. It was made in Italy.

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeev: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 3/4










   

*20) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$25, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*21) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $14, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*22) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## wacolo

$25--->$23--->$20--->$18 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large A great shirt from Gant. Third collar button, patch and flap pocket. The collar is not frayed and there are no stains.

Chest 23.5
Shoulder 17.5

https://postimg.org/image/e8d2t9o8j/

$25--->$23--->$20--->$18 Kenneth Gordon Indian Madras Shirt XL Made in the USA. The fabric is "Guaranteed to Bleed" :icon_cheers:. Again, previously loved, but in fine shape. 

Chest 26.5
Shoulder 20.5

https://postimg.org/image/u5bupzgmr/

$25--->$23--->$20--->$18 Gant Rugger Indian Madras Fun Shirt XL Two different fabrics on this one. The collar has the third button as well. Previously enjoyed, but fine shape all around.

Chest 26
Shoulder 23.5

https://postimg.org/image/lferp4z5f/

$55--->$50--->$45--->$40 Olive Poplin Sack Suit 44 Probably made by Haspel, I would guess dating from the 1980's. I can't say for sure though. The coat is a 3/2 and is half-lined. The pants are Flat Front and Cuffed. Not Brand new but in terrific condition. No stains or shine.

Chest 23
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Shoulder 19

Waist 19.5 +1.5
Inseam 31

https://postimg.org/image/easd2d2ib/https://postimg.org/image/4jv1ce41f/https://postimg.org/image/wy0gw9rlf/

$45--->$40 Hickey Freeman Sportcoat 46R 100% Wool This coat is very recent and in excellent shape from top to bottom. The coat is blue with a check of navy and medium brown. Two buttons and a single vent. It is tagged as a 46R but please note the measurements.
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Length BOC 31.75
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$45--->$*SOLD* Southwick 3/2 Plaid Sack 42L Simple and classic. No material tag on this one but my guess is silk, or at least a majority of silk. The fabric is three season weight with a great, slubby texture. Single vent, good shoulders and fully lined. No stains or holes and the lining is in good shape. The coat is not sized so please note these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 32.75

$28-->$25 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed. 

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$50--->$*SOLD* Norman Hilton Sportcoat A beautiful Coat that is in great shape. The coat has two buttons and is single vented. The button holes are hand sewn. The coat is fully canvassed. It is dated 1993 and is tagged as a 43L. The material is super soft. It would not surprise me if there were some cashmere blended in, but the material is not tagged. No holes or stains, and the lining is in fine shape. Please take note of these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Length BOC 32
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve 24 +2


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Polo Shirts - L, XL, XXL*

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $25*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition* - This has a bit of a faded, "distressed" look.
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: XXL*
Neck: 20.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 27.5"
BOC: 30 +2" Tail
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## jfkemd

Vintage Mechanical Timex Military/Doctor's watch
in good condition--light scratches on the crystal. keeps good time.
image speaks for itself
this would take 16mm straps
$35 shipped CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of NWOB bucks by LL Bean. They are light tan nubuck. Zero issues, never worn, in size 9 M. $35 CONUS.





These appear to be deadstock Saratoga tassel loafers by Allen Edmonds in 11 D. I wasn't quite sure what to make of these at first--the soles, obviously new, threw me off, thinking they might have been resoled. But there's no way, based on everything else. The inner side labels are bright. There are no flaws to the uppers, which are barely creased and as new. The insole is darkened, but does not appear to have any wear, as if darkened by age alone. Then there is the embroidered inner label. These are obviously old. If anyone has any info on these, I would love to get it. Let's call it TAKEN





I've never seen a pair of these, PTB Florsheim Imperials with v-cleat and five-nail waist. Soles are thick, uppers are excellent. One of the front sole protectors has escaped, but that's an easy fix. Size 9C. $30 CONUS





A pair of Allen Edmonds Maxfield tassel loafers in 11.5 D. Thick soles, flawless uppers. $30 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers non-iron pinpoint button-down with a cross-check, not quite gingham, pattern. The color is best described as rust on white. Perfect for real summer or Indian summer. The shirt is 16x34/35 and is flawless--indistinguishable from new. $15 CONUS.





This is an old-school BB point collar oxford cloth dress shirt. Made in USA and must-iron--check out the buttons, you don't see those every day. Size 16x32/33, no pocket and no issues. If you need a shirt to wear with a suit, you could do a lot worse than this at just $15 CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I've never seen that second Brooks label before.


----------



## Wrenkin

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I've never seen that second Brooks label before.


You see those at Winners/Marshalls (TJ Maxx) sometimes.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Unknown Allen Edmonds shoes
I have checked both this site, SF and some old AE catalog scans and cannot fins any record of this model. 
Whatever the name it's an interesting shoe and this pair is in very good condition. They're light brown in color and size 8.5 B.
Asking $50 shipped or offer


Polo Ralph Lauren buckle-back Madras short
Flat front, size 32, with a cool buckle back.
asking $30 shipped/offer



Lands End Madras shorts
Recent pair in great condition with acool madras pattern, flat front, and some nice details like a plit rear waistband.
tagged 35" measure 17"-17.25" across the waist
asking $15 shipped


Older BB Plaid Shirt
USA, all cotton, 15.5R, works out to be 15.5x 33
asking $15 shipped



LL Bean Ragg Wool Sweater
I know it's out of season, but I wear mine more than any other sweater in the winter.
XL-T, 85/15 wool nylon, US made
23" chest, 36" sleeves (measured shirt style), 30.5" bottom of collar to hem
asking $20 shipped


tiniest wisp of discoloration here:



Brooks Brothers #1 Stripe
USA, light blue, yellow and black, 4" wide, asking $9 shipped





Brooks Brothers Linen Silk blend (45/55) Uk woven, USA made 3 3/4"-3 7/8" wide, asking $9 shipped






Robert Talbot Repp Stripe
3 1/8" wide, asking $8 shipped





Brooks Brothers Foulards
USA made 3 3/4" wide asking $8 shipped




Polo
​USA made, nice thin material, ties a great knot 3 3/4" wide, asking $9 shipped


​

Lands End Knits
USA made, all silk, Red marked "Long" , Yellow is missing tag but is the same length.
neither in perfect condition kinda floppy and shapeless, yellow has some minor pulls on the thinner part of the tie that goes around the collar, and a small/pull on the front from the thrift store staple tag. 
asking $12 shipped for both








pull 
​


----------



## 32rollandrock

Me, neither. It is very much an odd duck.



Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I've never seen that second Brooks label before.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

Ties are all in very good gently used condition.

1. $25 Vineyard Vines for Gasparilla Golf 58 x 3.75
2. $20 Coastal Collection Shrimp Tie 58 x 3.75
3. $15 Pipe tie for Faders Tobacconist 56 x 3.25 (no content tag I am guessing it your standard Silk/Poly emblematic)

https://postimg.org/image/6hrlg5jw3/

4. $15 Bert Pulitzer for Ira Trivers 70/30 Poly Silk 56 x 3.25 
5. $15 Pintail Labrador Tie 80/20 Poly Silk 56 x 3.25
6. $15 Bert Pulitzer for Ira Trivers Silk Hand Blocked in England 56 x 3.25

https://postimg.org/image/dc1w5ucj7/

$95 Florsheim Imperial Shell Longwings 10D Overall in fine condition. Some wear to the insole, but nothing too bad. The uppers are in good shape for their age. All I have done was add some edge dressing to these. I was going to keep them for myself, but changed my mind.

https://postimg.org/image/4i6eb006r/ https://postimg.org/image/cc6zwe7zn/ https://postimg.org/image/wif390t0z/ https://postimg.org/image/crmv35jar/


----------



## dexconstruct

*SUMMER GRAIL Vintage Early 1960's Brooks Brothers "346" Blue Raw Silk Sport Coat 42L - $150 shipped *

This is an amazing piece from the Ivy heyday at Brooks Brothers, from their top quality "346" line. The jacket dates from the very early 1960s, judging from the black label, union tag, and overall styling and construction. The jacket is the TRUE mid-century No 1 sack cut, with the high first button (almost at the top of the breast pocket) that is common for that time period. It has triple patch pockets, the essential feature of a casual summer jacket. But the real magic in this thing is the fabric, an AMAZING raw silk with all of the nubs, slubs, and texture expected from high quality raw silk. It is a dark blue just a shade or two lighter than navy, perfect as a staple summer sport coat.

The other outstanding feature of the jacket is the construction, which is on par or better than nearly any OTR options today. It's amazing to think that Brooks Brothers once regularly carried jackets of this quality, which would cost many thousands of dollars today. The jacket is fully canvassed, quarter lined, and all of the buttonholes are hand-sewn. The lapels were pad-stitched by hand.

Jacket is in excellent condition, no flaws. Tagged 43L, measures around a 42L.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.5
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 25.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 32.25


----------



## Yuca

dexconstruct said:


> *SUMMER GRAIL Vintage Early 1960's Brooks Brothers "346" Blue Raw Silk Sport Coat 42L - $150 shipped *
> 
> This is an amazing piece from the Ivy heyday at Brooks Brothers, from their top quality "346" line. The jacket dates from the very early 1960s, judging from the black label, union tag, and overall styling and construction. The jacket is the TRUE mid-century No 1 sack cut, with the high first button (almost at the top of the breast pocket) that is common for that time period. It has triple patch pockets, the essential feature of a casual summer jacket. But the real magic in this thing is the fabric, an AMAZING raw silk with all of the nubs, slubs, and texture expected from high quality raw silk. It is a dark blue just a shade or two lighter than navy, perfect as a staple summer sport coat.
> 
> The other outstanding feature of the jacket is the construction, which is on par or better than nearly any OTR options today. It's amazing to think that Brooks Brothers once regularly carried jackets of this quality, which would cost many thousands of dollars today. The jacket is fully canvassed, quarter lined, and all of the buttonholes are hand-sewn. The lapels were pad-stitched by hand.
> 
> Jacket is in excellent condition, no flaws. Tagged 43L, measures around a 42L.
> 
> Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
> Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.5
> Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 25.5
> Length (from bottom of collar): 32.25


Amazing doesn't even come close.

I'm now investigating if there's some sort of cosmetic surgery that can turn me from a 39R to a 42L.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I thought the same thing. It's a steal at that, or darn near any, price.



Yuca said:


> Amazing doesn't even come close.
> 
> I'm now investigating if there's some sort of cosmetic surgery that can turn me from a 39R to a 42L.


----------



## Sgpearl

32rollandrock said:


> I thought the same thing. It's a steal at that, or darn near any, price.


Gorgeous. I am very troubled by the fact that it would fit me. Someone please buy this -- quickly.


----------



## Garasaki

Not trying to be a smartass, but isn't raw silk a rather warm fabric selection for summer??


----------



## Sgpearl

Garasaki said:


> Not trying to be a smartass, but isn't raw silk a rather warm fabric selection for summer??


No question, but I'm guessing that the quarter lining makes up for it. Still, a beautiful jacket that I hope someone will pick up before I feel compelled to do so.


----------



## Pale_Male

Press offered a raw silk jacket in navy with white buttons. Can't recall if it was fully-lined but likely was. I have a version from '06 -- two-button sack with three open patch pockets in silk homespun by Magee. Not especially "summery" but great for warm weather from April through October when seersucker and madras are inappropriate.


----------



## swb120

*FURTHER PRICE DROPS; OFFERS ALSO WELCOMED.*

1) *Allen Edmonds "Fifth Avenue", sz 9.5D,* in excellent condition. Asking $115>$105>*$95 shipped* CONUS.

 

2) *Florsheim Imperial Shell Corvodan, sz 9.5E*, in outstanding condition. Gorgeous brown-cordovan color. Very little wear to outsoles; insoles look like new. Asking $185>$175>*$165 shipped* CONUS.



3) *Nettleton "Traditionals" Shell Cordovan, sz 10B*, in new condition. No wear on soles or insoles. Gorgeous shell, rich #8-ish color. Asking $230>$220>*$210 shipped* CONUS.


 

4) *Allen Edmonds "Dryden", sz 10D*, in excellent condition. Asking $85>*$75 shipped* CONUS.

 


5) *Allen Edmonds "Concord", sz 10EEE*, in excellent condition. Asking $75>*$65 shipped* CONUS.




6) *Allen Edmonds "Norwell", sz 10.5D*, in excellent condition. Some wear to outsoles, insoles like new. Asking $70>$60>*$50 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## Himself

*Lands End Hyde Park OCBD 15.5-34 Trad fit blue-green check*

2-3 years old, worn/washed once or twice, *essentially new*. 15.5-34 Traditional fit. *$25 shipped US*.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ The proportions on that jacket are absolutely perfect--the button stance, lapel width, gorge height, etc.


----------



## patelsd

Like New condition Brooks Brothers Chambray Jacket, sz 42R. Center vented, partially lined, darted, in immaculate condition, breast pocket still sewn shut, extra buttons even included. Looking for $60 shipped CONUS O.B.O.

P2P: 21"
Sleeves: 25"
Shoulders: 19 3/4"
Length: 31"


----------



## rabidawg

Looking to buy Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald suits and sportcoats in size 40S. Regular length may also work, depending on the BOC measurement. Let me know what you have! I also have a few 42S Fitz and Madison that I could trade, if any former 40S need to size up.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRADLY TROUSERS! Including USA-Made Murray's Reds and Brahma Madras shorts!*

*I have some MORE wonderful tradly trousers to pass on today! *
*
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

_*All waist measurements are taken flat across the waist.

All trousers are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*_​
*All trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!​*

​
1) Madras shorts by Brahma. Brahma are one of the great unsung trad. clothiers, specialising in pants,e specially Madras pants, they're just as classic for an Ivy summer as Murray's Reds--although far less well known. These shorts are a lovely example of their work, in beautiful vibrant colors--and have the added advantage that you can channal your inner Rupert Bear while wearing them! Tagged 36, these run small; Waist: 16 3/4, inseam 8. Asking just $18, or offer.

   

2) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. THE TRAD CLASSIC! These are beautifully faded, and are MADE IN THE USA--the current reds aren't, and so these are the last of an era. Tagged 40/32; Waist 20 1/2, inseam 29 1/2, with 1" extra and 1 1/2" cuffs. Asking $26, or offer.

  

3) Brooks Brothers khakis. The standard! Waist 19 1/4, inseam 28 3/4, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1" extra. Asking just$16,

 

4) Land's End Reds. Tagged size 38; waist 19 3/4, inseam 28 3./4, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1/2 under. Asking just $16.

  

5) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $20, or offer.

  

6) NWOT lightweight brown wool trousers. Claimed!

7) Bill's khakis. Excellent condition, apart from a small brown nailhead mark on the left thigh. Tagged 40; Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 (+2). Asking just $22, or offer.

  

*Previously posted trousers, now with price drops!*

8) Reds shorts, by Land's End. A summer classic! Tagged 38; waist 18 1/2, inseam 9 1/4. Asking $10.

 

9) LL Bean Reds. A trad summer classic! Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $15.

 

10) Brooks Brothers Country Club light-colored khakis. Tagged 35/32. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking $15

 

11) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $16

 

12) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $19, or offer.

 

13) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $22, or offer.

   

14) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $18

 

15) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $14

 

*16) Lacoste blue khakis. * These are dark navy blue; my pictures are awful! Excellent condition. Asking $15

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)

  

*17) LL Bean wool trousers.* Lightweight. Mushroom-y brown colour. Cuffed, flat front, Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Tagged 35. 
Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.

  

*18) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Outerwear!*

*I have several classic outerwear items to pass on today--includng a wonderful deadstock glen plaid from the 1960s!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) 1960s NWT DEADSTOCK Raincoat in a classic 1960s Glen Plaid!*

This is wonderful! Genuinely deadstock, with all of its original tags attached this wonderful raincoat is a classic 1960s item--perfect for your Mad Men recreations! Featruing a zip-out liner, with sleeves, button front, and a single centre vent, this coat is, as you'd expect from a NWT deadstock item, in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, boxed and shipped, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, measures:

*Chest: 23 1/4
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeves
Sleeve c. 35 (+1 1/2)
Length (BOC) 39



      

*2) Classic Lightweight raincoat by Austin Reed*

The classic balmacaan, in a lightweight shell that makes it perfect for warmer months! This has a single centre vent, raglan sleeves, a very clean silhouette, and a concealed placket. It was Made in the USA. This lacks its liner, and has a couple of minor smudges, so it's in Very Good condition only, hence

*asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36 1/2 
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC):: 47



    

*
CLASSIC LEVIS TRUCKER JEAN JACKETS! Sizes 40 & 46. $25 each, CONUS.

**1) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*2) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## dexconstruct

Raw silk is definitely not as summery as that awesome chambray jacket just posted, but its skeleton lined and pretty lightweight, probably good for any season except extremely hot or dead of winter. Also it is SO COOL.


----------



## drlivingston

I thought about putting this on my eBay page but, given the recent interest, I will list it here. 
It's a vintage BB "346" black label 3/2 navy sack in 100% wool. It's half lined with a single vent and patch pockets. It is in excellent condition. It is tagged a 39L but has a BOC measurement of 31" so it could be considered on the long end of regular. At $50 (shipped), this is a great blazer.
P2P------------20.75"
Shoulders-----18.75"
BOC------------31
Sleeves--------24


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Sick. What else do you have in your magic bag of tricks?


----------



## Sgpearl

Nice to see you again, Doctor!


----------



## dexconstruct

*DEADSTOCK Vintage Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Blue OCBD Unlined Collar 16.5/32 - $65 shipped *

Well this is a rare piece. I was not even sure the times of slim fit OCBDs and unlined collar OCBDs even overlapped, but here it is. This is a deadstock (with tags, plastic on collar and creases from being folded) Brooks Brothers OCBD in the classic blue color. It has the ever-desirable unlined collar, 7 button front, and a slim fit cut. Made in the USA.

Neck: 16.5 
Sleeve: 35.25
Chest: 24 
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 32.5


----------



## Trotsky1940

Welp, it finally happened. I just lost $80 on the Trad thrift thread. "gentlemanshop" asked me if I would ship my AE shoes to Germany. It cost $30. In addition to the $50 for the shoes. So I sent them. Zero communication until I receive a paypal dispute for $80 almost a month later. "Gentlemanshop" had my e-mail. He had my handle on the forums here, which I check about once a day. Instead of communicating with me, he just ups and files a dispute saying they never arrived. Losing the shoes is one thing. It's the shipping that kills me. I would have offered to split the difference or something in the spirit of the thread (which has always been positive for me). Instead he wants it all back with zero communication. 

All I can say is this: if "gentlemanshop" or a guy in Germany (if he changes his handle) wants to buy something from you, think twice. $80 is a bit of a hit out of my thrifting budget and the $30 shipping alone kills me. Of course, despite my evidence that they were sent, Paypal ruled in his favor. I knew I didn't stand a chance, he possibly did too. I pm'd him at least once trying to come to a more amicable resolution and he never responded. Nice guy to deal with. 

Sorry for the rant. All of my other transactions on this forum have been absolutely wonderful. Of course the one that puts me over a barrel is one of the most expensive ones I ever conducted.


----------



## adoucett

Was there any sort of tracking number?? Sounds quite unfortunate


----------



## Trotsky1940

adoucett said:


> Was there any sort of tracking number?? Sounds quite unfortunate


I was told by the USPS that tracking can be sporadic on overseas packages. The tracking for this one ends in Chicago as far as I can tell. I am going to bet it's in customs unless he sent me a wrong address, because I triple checked everything before I printed out the customs form and taped it on. I don't think I am going to ship overseas anymore. Burn me once, shame on you, burn me twice, shame on me and that sort of thing.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Wow. Have you tried reaching out to this guy? Granted, what he did isn't cool, but maybe, if you haven't already, send him a polite WTF message. It is hard to believe that anyone would rip off anyone around here, but given what has happened on other threads (and I'm not talking about the tie swap thread, really I am not, absolutely not) boorish behavior knows no bounds. It is possible, maybe, that he didn't get the package, made an assumption that he should not have made and did something that he should not have done. At a minimum, you deserve an explanation. I would like to know how this turns out.

As for shipping overseas, it's always given me the willies but I've always done it anyway and never been burned. It's pretty much required for shoes smaller than 8's--the market for those is in Asia.



Trotsky1940 said:


> I was told by the USPS that tracking can be sporadic on overseas packages. The tracking for this one ends in Chicago as far as I can tell. I am going to bet it's in customs unless he sent me a wrong address, because I triple checked everything before I printed out the customs form and taped it on. I don't think I am going to ship overseas anymore. Burn me once, shame on you, burn me twice, shame on me and that sort of thing.


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Here are this week's offerings. All are in excellent condition with no flaws. A few, as noted, are like new.
> 
> Murray's Toggery Shop pink odcd. Made in USA. Like new condition.
> Tagged L
> Measures 17 x 35
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue butcher stripe bd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress multicolor bd sport shirt
> Size L
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers yellow pinpoint ocbd
> Made in USA
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers black minigingham bd
> Made in USA
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis multicolor bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL Slim Fit
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

That's a shame. Sounds like he wasn't much of a gentleman..


----------



## Jovan

^ People who claim they are online rarely live up to it.


----------



## Trotsky1940

Thanks for the suggestion, I actually just went and found his e-mail and shot one off. For some odd reason I hadn't thought to just e-mail him. I pm'd him and never heard anything back just as I found the dispute. Communication was good right up until I sent the package off. I even gave him the tracking number (for what good that did). I'll keep the thread update, if they want.



32rollandrock said:


> Wow. Have you tried reaching out to this guy? Granted, what he did isn't cool, but maybe, if you haven't already, send him a polite WTF message. It is hard to believe that anyone would rip off anyone around here, but given what has happened on other threads (and I'm not talking about the tie swap thread, really I am not, absolutely not) boorish behavior knows no bounds. It is possible, maybe, that he didn't get the package, made an assumption that he should not have made and did something that he should not have done. At a minimum, you deserve an explanation. I would like to know how this turns out.
> 
> As for shipping overseas, it's always given me the willies but I've always done it anyway and never been burned. It's pretty much required for shoes smaller than 8's--the market for those is in Asia.


----------



## Trotsky1940

Damn, that was quick. He got back to me and basically apologized for not communicating with me. And reaffirmed that he does not have the shoes. He really didn't see my point, I think. That was a helluva an expensive lesson. Sorry for the de-rail, and thanks guys.



Trotsky1940 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I actually just went and found his e-mail and shot one off. For some odd reason I hadn't thought to just e-mail him. I pm'd him and never heard anything back just as I found the dispute. Communication was good right up until I sent the package off. I even gave him the tracking number (for what good that did). I'll keep the thread update, if they want.


----------



## CMDC

I've had roughly the same experience as 32. I've done a fair amount of international shipping, haven't been burned yet, but am nervous every time I do it. I prefer to ship USPS Priority but doing so drives up the cost, especially to Europe. A $20 shirt becomes $50 or more with shipping, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense, unless you are buying multiple items. I've had a few people decide not to buy because of the increased cost but it's just easier and seems less likely to produce problems.


----------



## Bandit44

If you do enough transactions, it'll eventually happen. I once had a buyer claim he never received a wrist watch from me, even though I had a USPS delivery confirmation to his apartment complex. After wasting countless hours going back and forth, Paypal sided with him and I ate $250. Since this is a hobby, not a livelihood, best to consider the experience a lesson learned and move on. Life is too short.


----------



## Trotsky1940

I agree, I am moving on with lesson learned! Update: He agreed to send me $25 to help cover the cost. I would consider this resolved amicably. Thanks for the comments!



CMDC said:


> I've had roughly the same experience as 32. I've done a fair amount of international shipping, haven't been burned yet, but am nervous every time I do it. I prefer to ship USPS Priority but doing so drives up the cost, especially to Europe. A $20 shirt becomes $50 or more with shipping, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense, unless you are buying multiple items. I've had a few people decide not to buy because of the increased cost but it's just easier and seems less likely to produce problems.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bandit44 said:


> If you do enough transactions, it'll eventually happen. I once had a buyer claim he never received a wrist watch from me, even though I had a USPS delivery confirmation to his apartment complex. After wasting countless hours going back and forth, Paypal sided with him and I ate $250. Since this is a hobby, not a livelihood, best to consider the experience a lesson learned and move on. Life is too short.


Glad to hear things ended well--or as well as can be expected--for Trotsky. I suspect there's a good chance that the package will surface eventually. Apparently, things can get held up in customs. As for Bandit's experience, it is disappointing, but not surprising, that he got screwed by PP. That is one unintended, but good, I think, consequence of doing business here. Prices are lower for buyers and that's in part due to most sellers requesting personal payment. That reduces fees and costs, but also requires folks to deal with each other directly instead of having a faceless corporation do it on their behalf. In Trotsky's case, there probably wouldn't have been an issue at all if the deal had been made via personal payment--the buyer would have gotten in touch, perhaps they would have agreed to jointly shoulder the loss, everyone would have had a bit more patience and the package would eventually show up. I still think that it will. It once took nearly a month for a package I sent to Tweedy Don to reach New Jersey.

There is no need for honest folk to pay money changers, especially with the size of the typical transaction consummated here. I have never insured a shipment with USPS before, but I would rather do that than give money to PP. Beyond my own horror experiences with PP, I have heard too many hard-luck tales from honest sellers who got rooked by PP and had no recourse. I have heard good things about USPS insurance, however, chiefly that it is fast and straightforward--someone either signed for the package or they did not. It might be a bit more expensive, I'm not sure, but like most other things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Glad to hear things ended well--or as well as can be expected--for Trotsky. I suspect there's a good chance that the package will surface eventually.


I shipped a pair of pants I sold on Ebay to the buyer in Italy on 4/23, and he just received them on 6/8. I had used Priority Mail, but went with the flat rate envelope option that I now know doesn't include tracking outside the US. It was a big headache. Thankfully, he agreed to wait until the last day he could escalate the item-not-received case to Ebay, and he got them before that time ran out.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
And since we're already derailed and on the subject, I'd be interested in knowing experiences with shipping times with regard to standard post vs. priority, understanding that international is a crap shoot. I always go the cheapest method because I'm a cheapskate, and it seems that, in most cases, it is just as fast as priority.


----------



## Yuca

32rollandrock said:


> In Trotsky's case, there probably wouldn't have been an issue at all if the deal had been made via personal payment


Precisely. If the buyer does this, they are (I assume) in no position to ask pp for a refund due to unreceived goods.

N.B. On the occasions I buy from here, I always mark the payment as a gift.


----------



## Pale_Male

And since we're already derailed and on the subject, I'd be interested in knowing experiences with shipping times with regard to standard post vs. priority, understanding that international is a crap shoot.


International Priority Mail is fast and usually worth it for higher-value items since it includes a certain amount of insurance. Regular mail takes forever and can be almost as pricey depending on weight. First Class is available to many countries if the item is rather light in weight and is usually the best deal. There is an international return receipt available that cost $5.00 the last time I used it. Haven't shipped clothing, but for pricey photographic equipment and the like, well worth it.


----------



## teekayvee

Interesting discussion there about international shipping.
I live in Belgium and buy almost all my clothing online: here, on the bay, and from online merchants. A lot of it - the bulk - is from the US, which means customs get involved. In the close to ten years that I've been doing this, it has happened not one single time that I didn't receive an item. (OK, so it did happen once, with a signed first edition of Robert Caro's Means of Ascent, but I think the seller was basically dishonest, and I didn't lose any money because it got reimbursed from Abebooks. Anyway.) 
I can buy a pair of AEs in good, close to new shape (wouldn't buy any other) for $100. Add half of that again for shipping. If it's personal, it might just sail through customs; if not, count another $30 or so for that. Total comes out at $180. There is no way I could find a remotely decent pair of shoes anywhere in Belgium for that price. Same for shirts: it might appear silly to buy a $20 vintage shirt and then spend $24 on shipping, but trust me, it's not. European shirts as a rule don't have varying sleeve lengths, which is something I just don't get. Any old US-made BB will beat the hell out of a new European make unless it's in the $400 or so range, which I consider beyond the pale. And that's not to mention the style: anything remotely trad is quite difficult to procure in Europe. So there you go, that's why folks like me buy a lot in the US and are willing to spend on shipping and customs. 
Apologies for the rant.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROPS!!! $5 off both items! *Still looking to move these, especially since I just had to replace the crank set and bottom bracket on my bicycle.

They are both in *excellent condition*. The Norman Hilton, which I don't see too often around the thrifts in these parts, has got to be a golden era piece based on the detailing. The Andover shop is one of the finer items I've ever found in a thrift and probably went for close to $1,000 when it was made. If these were 38R they would be heavy in my regular rotation.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/photo5ca.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo4fp.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/photo6mg.jpg/

Jacket #1)
Norman Hilton for Arthur Adler (a top of the line DC area trad shop from way back)
Donegal Tweed sack (in mid-grey with flecks of blue, yellow, and gold) with all the trad details we all dream of, swelled edges, lapped seams, hook vent, patch pockets, brown leather football buttons, and a beautiful 3/2 roll.
Tagged a 42S, but check measurements:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder to end: 23" +2" underneath
Back under collar to bottom: 28.5"
*Drop: $45 --- Asking $50 Shipped CONUS*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo1jhn.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/photoyzr.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/photo3xp.jpg/

Jacket #2)
Andover Shop spring/summer weight plaid in khaki and cream with blue over plaid (in what is presumably some kind of wool/silk/linen blend)
More recent that previous jacket, in a rare small size with a beautiful 3/2 roll, swelled edges, very natural shoulders, surgeon's cuffs, and partial lining for warm weather wear. Amazing attention to detail in the construction of this jacket, the overcheck in the print lines up from body to sleeve. 
No tagged size, but it seems like a 36S or 38S, please check measurements:
Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 20"
Sleeve shoulder to end: 23"
Back under collar to bottom: 28.75"
*DROP: $50 --- Asking $55 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## 32rollandrock

teekayvee said:


> Same for shirts: it might appear silly to buy a $20 vintage shirt and then spend $24 on shipping, but trust me, it's not. European shirts as a rule don't have varying sleeve lengths, which is something I just don't get. Any old US-made BB will beat the hell out of a new European make unless it's in the $400 or so range, which I consider beyond the pale. And that's not to mention the style: anything remotely trad is quite difficult to procure in Europe. So there you go, that's why folks like me buy a lot in the US and are willing to spend on shipping and customs.
> Apologies for the rant.


Very informative. I wonder now why shirts seem so difficult to move.


----------



## teekayvee

Beats me! If they're my size (16.5-3, slim), they'll move. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## midnight2six

Trotsky1940 said:


> I was told by the USPS that tracking can be sporadic on overseas packages. The tracking for this one ends in Chicago as far as I can tell. I am going to bet it's in customs unless he sent me a wrong address, because I triple checked everything before I printed out the customs form and taped it on. I don't think I am going to ship overseas anymore. Burn me once, shame on you, burn me twice, shame on me and that sort of thing.


It's a sad thing to hear. I can understand the once bitten twice shy thing, but if you sell again get the buyer to gift payment to you. No goods sold, no dispute. No chargebacks. There can be no scamming. Please don't tar us all with the same brush because of this toe-rag.
Good luck in future.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $35!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy w/ Grn, Ylw, Blu Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
> Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
> *TAGGED: M 15-15.5*
> Neck: 16"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Blue/Yellow Plaid Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; washed a few times, but still looks new
> Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 60% cotton / 40% poly
> (I had no idea it wasn't all cotton until I saw the tag - feels like 100%)
> *TAGGED: 16.5" Regular*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Blue/Purple Checked Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; yeah, been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Sri Lanka
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Blue Patch Madras Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks almost new
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in India
> *TAGGED: Large - Regular*
> Neck: 18.5"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
> Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
> *TAGGED: Large-Tall*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 34.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $35!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

Here's a really old piece...

JPress wash-n-wear sportcoat. Could be an orphan. Charcoal mini-herringbone with a faint navy stripe running through. Pattern in only visible from up-close
Completely unconstructed and extremely light weight.
This will need a drycleaning as its obviously been in storage for a while--should clean up well but its definitely seen a bit of wear.
Never seen this tag before.
Tagged 40

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24

$30 conus




























Brooks Brothers new with tags mercerized short sleeve sport shirt
Size M

$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 short sleeve button down navy gingham sport shirt
Size 16.5
Like new condition

$24 conus










Viyella button down sport shirt
Size L
Made in USA
Like new condition

$25 conus



















Turnbull and Asser formal shirt
Size 17 neck; 34.5 sleeve
Excellent condition
Made in England

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve, button down, Irish linen sport shirt. Pink w/blue windowpane
Size L
Excellent condition
$24 conus



















Finally, two ties
JPress--3.5" width
Robert Talbott for Eljo's--3" width

$14 conus each


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*Drop to $40 for the saddle shoes and $35 for the kiltie mocs
*



Dieu et les Dames said:


> J&M
> 
> Size 8.5 D
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> "Heritage"
> 
> Classic saddle shoes. Perfect for summer.
> 
> 99% heel and the leather soles are just barely scuffed.
> 
> I have not had time to clean or polish the uppers. They have a few scuffs that will come out with minimal effort.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&M
> 
> Size 8.5 D
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Penny-Kiltie Loafers with Camp Moc Soles
> 
> These will be the most comfortable shoes you slide your feet into this decade.
> 
> They appear to have never been worn. Uppers are perfect.
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*Drop to $65 for the pairs of wingtips*



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Lands End
> 
> Two pairs of wintips
> 
> Size: 11 EE
> 
> 1 Black and 1 Brown
> 
> Both appear to have never been worn.
> 
> Glove soft leather.
> 
> $70 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #) for both pairs.
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*SOLD!
*


Dieu et les Dames said:


> AE "Stowe"
> 
> Size 10.5 D
> 
> Burgundy Tassel Loafers
> 
> Only worn a few times. Superb condition overall.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Manuel.MdT

With regards to the discussion about international shipment, I´d like to give my 2 cents. I am from Germany and have done a couple of transaction on here, and a lot more via Ebay and Etsy. Everything I ordered has arrived, sometimes it takes three weeks, sometimes it takes 5 months. Just recently have I received a Peacoat I ordered in January, more than 4 months have passed since it was marked as shipped. Customs is really horrible. Some packages they let slip through, other goods catch a lot of dust on somebodies desk. It is important, I think, to communicate well. Otherwise, both parties feel like they´ve been fooled. Some packages, I believe those that are shipped via Priority or under, do not get a new tracking-number. Tracking stops at the border, so nobody knows where they are held. I have two pairs of Jeans that are held somewhere and I have no clue when and if they will arrive. Therefore, a lot of patience is needed on both sides. I really hope that things will improve when the Free Trade Zone between Europe and the US is established. Until then, I will continue to try and be as polite and trustworthy as possible under the present conditions.


----------



## drlivingston

Well said, Manuel. I know that I am straying from the intent of this forum but it needed to be said. Patience is vital when dealing with overseas shipments. As sagely noted in Manuel's post, the most important thing is to "communicate well". It is stressful for both sides of the transaction. Even something as benign as shipping to Canada is not without its pitfalls. I applaud those who take the time to do international shipments. It makes me happy to see trad go global.


----------



## Trotsky1940

I agree, and I certainly did not mean to come across as painting ALL of our overseas Trads with the same brush, certainly not! I've had some good dealings previously but this one was at the intersection of "expensive" and "irritating". I apologize if I gave off that air, I would say this this was the exception and not the rule after all the positive transactions I've had here, both buying and selling.


----------



## Danny

*Belts and shirts*

A few ribbon belts and an LL Bean leather belt. From left to right, J Press pink/green 41" total length $20 CONUS, J Crew yellow/blue 40" total length $15 CONUS, PRL Red [with small logo at end] 42" total length SPOKEN FOR, LL Bean brown leather, 35.5" from buckle to center hole, 1.5" wide, $15 CONUS.

Lands End twill/madras. Not true madras fabric, but a summer weight shirt. Tagged M/15.5. $15 CONUS

LL Bean Signature rugby shirt. Size M, fits a little slim, good for a 39R or 40R jacket person I'd think. Really nice color. $30 CONUS

LL Bean Double L chinos, green/olive. 35/29. $12 CONUS.

Two J Press pinpoints. First blue end on end. 15/33. $25 CONUS.

Pink tiny gingham. 15/33. Has very slight inner collar staining. $25 CONUS

I still have some items left from my post a few days ago, long sleeved madras shirts, a Brooks corduroy sport coat, etc.


----------



## Garasaki

Failed thrift on my part. Need to pass this on:

Model "Nathan", Haspel 100% linen sportcoat, 1/4 lined. Thrifted this assuming the 40L would fit, but the shoulder sits poorly on me. Not so much the seams, but the shoulder pad (which sticks out a 1/2" or so from the seams). 

I got this New With Tags, removed the tags, cut all the pockets loose, drycleaned and pressed, took to tailor, who told me to go fly a kite. So it's in new condition, having never been worn.

Shoulder 18.5" (seam to seam)
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Waist 21"
BOC 32"

Price - $50 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

I know this comes up from time to time, but just an ask -- thumbnails are MUCH appreciated in this thread. TweedyDon gets it perfect: one large photo, the rest thumbnails. 
So many giant pictures just makes this place hard to read.


----------



## jfkemd

vintage timex has been claimed


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Beige Polo*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
> Neck: 19.5"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 30.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Red Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*
> Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 19"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Red Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition* - This has a bit of a faded, "distressed" look.
> Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: XXL*
> Neck: 20.5"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 27.5"
> BOC: 30 +2" Tail
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
> Neck: 15"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Red Gingham*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: S*
> Neck: 15"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 21"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Vintage BrooksGate Tattersall*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Very Good Condition*; Given the age of this shirt, I have to say that it is in fantastic condition!
> Due to label fading, I can't verify the fabric, but I'm thinking it is a cotton/poly blend; it's a coarser
> weave, but it has a retro kind of look. If it were my size, I'd keep it, just for the nostalgia factor!
> Made in ??? (Given the age I'm saying USA)
> *TAGGED: 15x32*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 22.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Blue Checks*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in USA - Italian Fabric
> *TAGGED: M*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Black/Purple Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; There is one small tear near the tail, can't see when tucked in.
> (If you like, I will sew a small patch on it, no charge. :tongue2
> Round bottom; 100% Japanese cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 32.5"
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
> Still had the brass collar stays!
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in ??
> *TAGGED: M*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 17"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## conductor

BUMP!



conductor said:


> One new listing and a bump. Offers welcome.
> 
> Seersucker blazer by Gant. No darts, 3/4 lined, wash 'n' wear. Perfect for spring (which has finally arrived!). In very clean condition, but missing one sleeve button, so you'll need to find a replacement, or remove one on the other sleeve.
> 
> Approx. size 40R
> 
> Measurments:
> 
> Chest 21.5"
> Sleeve 25" +1"
> Shoulder 18"
> Length fromo boc - 30.5"
> 
> $30 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ BB 100% Camelhair 3/2 roll sac-cut in Glen plaid. Tagged 41 Short. In excellent condition. Fully Lined and very soft and comfortable. I'm asking $40 now __$35__ shipped._
> 
> _Chest 21.5"_
> _Sleeve 23" + 2 1/4"_
> _Length 29" (from bottom of collar)_
> _Shoulders 18"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hanover "LB Sheppard Singantures" Longwings in . Size 11.5 C/A in excellent condition Goodyear Noelite heels. These have barely been worn and will last a looong time. Asking $45 - __$40 - now $35 shipped conus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __Second, a beautiful mix of colors and textures - herringbone mixed with basket weave, and green, blue, and red lines throughout. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Scotland. Fully lined, leather covered buttons, darted, and with a center vent. 100% wool. No size tag, perhaps a 38 or so? Please see measurements.__
> Asking $35 - now $30 shipped conus
> 
> Pit to Pit 19
> Shoulder 17 3/4"
> Sleeve 24" + 2"
> Length 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last up, a Southwick hound's tooth suit in shades of charcoal. 100% wool flannel and USA made, This is fully lined, center vent, darted jacket, with pleated cuffed pants, and brace buttons. Tagged a 42, but as usual, please see measurements.
> 
> Asking $45 - drop to $40 conus - now $35
> 
> Jacket
> 
> Pit to Pit - 22.5"
> Shoulders - 20"
> Length - 31.5"
> Sleeves - 24" + 2'
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist - 16 1/4"
> Rise 12.5"
> Inseam 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool plaid pants - no maker label. This tartan looks very close to , but it is not quite the same. If anyone knows what it is, I'd like to know.
> 
> Flat front, faux watch pocket, non-cuffed. One small issue - the clasp perhaps came loose from the pants and some point and has been secured via an amateur sewing job (mine). This is not visible during wearing, and your tailor could do a better job if you're so inclined.
> 
> Waist 20"
> Inseam 29" + 1 3/4"
> Leg opening 9 7/8"
> Rise 12.5"
> 
> $30 shipped conus. dropped to $25- dropped to $20! - Now $18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have a trad staple. A nice Southwick for Bunce Brothers 3/2 roll, two buttons on sleeve, non-darted, in a micro houndstooth with a very subtle blue windowpane overlay. Excellent condition. I'm asking $45 - now $35 - now $30! for this one. Wool. USA made.
> 
> Chest pit to pit 21"
> Sleeve 23.5" + 2"
> Shoulder 18.75"
> Length BOC 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage Bostonian Shell Cordovan Saddle Shoes 10D - $75 shipped *

This is an awesome pair of vintage Bostonian saddle shoes in burgundy shell cordovan. Logo has been rubbed off, but it matches Bostonian shell hunter's code 23120. Shoes have been re-soled and possible re-heeled. Current soles are hard with plenty of life, heels have some wear but plenty of life left. Uppers are in good condition, no cracking or tears. They've been vigoriously Mac method'd and I've only used Venetian Shoe Cream on them. They fit slightly narrow, as I usually wear a 10D/E and these are on the narrow side of D width.



    

*TWO Mint Recent Brooks Brothers Made in USA Blue OCBDs 17/34 - $35 shipped each or $55 together*

These are two super recent Brooks Brothers blue OCBDs, made in the USA out of Supima cotton. They are a regular fit, just a bit slimmer than traditional fit. They are crispy and seem almost new, I think whoever got them probably washed them once or twice and they shrunk, as they are tagged 17.5/35 but now measure as 17/34. Their misfortune is someone's good luck.

Neck: 17 
Sleeve: 34.25
Chest: 25 
Shoulder: 20.5
Length: 33



  

*CORD GRAIL Vintage 1960s Orvis Corduroy 3/2 Sack w/ Remington Shotgun Shell Buttons 38R - $125 shipped *

This is an amazing vintage piece from Orvis, from back when they were still a bastion of the Trad wardrobe. This is a golden corduroy jacket, in the classic 3/2 natural shoulder sack cut with center hook vent. The cool part of the jacket is the buttons, Remington shotgun shell buttons on the front and on the cuffs. Good condition, there is a hole in the lining of the jacket.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 20
Shoulders (seam to seam): 17
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30


----------



## drlivingston

That corduroy jacket is far too small for me. Nonetheless, it is awesome!


----------



## blacksby

Some nice ties:All shipped/pp'd CONUS 2 For $25 still works until they're gone.

THOMAS PINK in PINK-real thick, woven silk- $15 SOLD

CANALI in Black/Silver/White/Purple- a beauty, does a bit of an optical illusion when it moves and the light hits it -$15

ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA in light sage w/light blue stripes, some sheen...beauty, 100% silk, made in Italia..of course...$15


----------



## C. Sharp

For sale, as seen in Take Ivy 
https://postimg.org/image/3xtuv4bi7/

Rifle Sling belt. Vintage used L.L. Bean made by California Holster and leathergoods firm Bianchi. Marked size 32

Item now sold


----------



## mayostard

and a bump



mayostard said:


> Brooks Brothers made in USA 3/2 undarted navy blazer, 48XL
> 
> $35 includes US shipping and paypal fees (PM if interested)
> 
> bottom pockets are patch pockets with flaps, outer chest pocket is besom.
> 
> Chest (armpit to armpit): 25
> Shoulders (seam to seam): 21
> Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 26.5
> Length (from bottom of collar): 34.5
> 
> The top button has been replaced with a 3rd party brass button, which wouldn't be a huge deal since it's rolled under, but whoever replaced it left a visible knot on the other (outer-facing) side (seen in last picture).
> 
> Also, note this is a VERY dark navy. It's almost black.


----------



## drlivingston

Bump and a drop to $45 shipped Priority. If no takers, it will go to the 'bay.


drlivingston said:


> I thought about putting this on my eBay page but, given the recent interest, I will list it here.
> It's a vintage BB "346" black label 3/2 navy sack in 100% wool. It's half lined with a single vent and patch pockets. It is in excellent condition. It is tagged a 39L but has a BOC measurement of 31" so it could be considered on the long end of regular. At $50 (shipped), this is a great blazer.
> P2P------------20.75"
> Shoulders-----18.75"
> BOC------------31
> Sleeves--------24


----------



## Sgpearl

drlivingston said:


> Bump and a drop to $45 shipped Priority. If no takers, it will go to the 'bay.


This won't fit me, but I'm tempted to buy it just so you'll post more!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Staggering, really, that no one has jumped on that blazer.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sgpearl said:


> This won't fit me, but I'm tempted to buy it just so you'll post more!


What he said


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks Brothers summer jacket that manages to be got-to-hell and rather conservative at the same time. Or not. No fabric tag; feels like cotton/poly. Three-two sack, two buttons on sleeves, minimal shoulder, half-lined. Tagged 44R but check measurements:

Shoulders 18
Chest 22
Sleeves 24 1/2
Length from top of collar 32

If you own this jacket you'll never be at a loss in the summer again. Women will swoon and men will be envious. (Whether the men are jealous of the jacket or the swooning will never be quite clear.) Small children will blink hard and run away. Dogs will bark twice and run away to join the children. This will make the party more enjoyable for the adults. You will be the man.

Seriously, combine this jacket with a crisp white pinpoint BD, a knit tie, poplins and loafers and you _*will*_ be the man. Black loafers, even.

$65 shipped CONUS.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimg.org/image/8dahij78v/https://postimg.org/image/d5katz1wv/https://postimg.org/image/ew3bvgjfz/https://postimg.org/image/6gdrdygkv/

Allen Edmonds Paxton loafers. Never heard of them, but there they were. Size 9.5B. Light wear, clean inside, no phunk. Shoe trees included for a mere $55 shipped CONUS. (With the trees the box will probably cost $15-20 to ship.)

https://postimage.org/
https://postimg.org/image/ghiln9tnz/https://postimg.org/image/45fp9s5tb/https://postimg.org/image/vhayb4ajz/https://postimg.org/image/5zsjristr/

*SOLD* Two Izod crocodile shirts, size 6, which I thought was fairly large but alas, no. (I take a Lacoste size 7, and I am a fairly burly 42R as a general rule.) Robust yellow and a more subtle, light pink. The pink one was made in Peru; the yellow one has no tag indicating where it was made. 
Take them both for $30 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Halbermensch

drlivingston's blazer will fit me, and I've held off because I just bought damn near the exact same thing somewhere else, but I've been having issues with that seller and I'm unsure if what I bought will arrive and am about to dispute the charge. Long story short... PM sent. Worst case scenario, I'll have two.


----------



## drlivingston

Halbermensch said:


> drlivingston's blazer will fit me, and I've held off because I just bought damn near the exact same thing somewhere else, *but I've been having issues with that seller *and I'm unsure if what I bought will arrive and am about to dispute the charge. Long story short... PM sent. Worst case scenario, I'll have two.


I could probably provide you with a couple of AAAC references if you want to verify me. :icon_smile: If you purchase my blazer and your other one arrives, feel free to return the one that I sent you for a full (minus shipping) refund. No problem at all.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Garasaki said:


> Failed thrift on my part. Need to pass this on:
> 
> Model "Nathan", Haspel 100% linen sportcoat, 1/4 lined. Thrifted this assuming the 40L would fit, but the shoulder sits poorly on me. Not so much the seams, but the shoulder pad (which sticks out a 1/2" or so from the seams).
> 
> I got this New With Tags, removed the tags, cut all the pockets loose, drycleaned and pressed, took to tailor, who told me to go fly a kite. So it's in new condition, having never been worn.
> 
> Shoulder 18.5" (seam to seam)
> Pit to Pit 22.5"
> Waist 21"
> BOC 32"
> 
> Price - $50 shipped


What's the sleeve length?


----------



## 32rollandrock

You made a wise choice. I have a nearly identical Brooks 346 blazer (but mine is yellow on blue labeling) and would buy another, especially at a price like that, if I could find one. The thing is, no two blazers are going to fit identically, especially given that these are secondhand and so likely altered. Pick the one that fits best and throw the other back or keep one in reserve. Mine is a go-to that gets worn several times a month--sooner or later, it's going to wear out or get something awful spilled on it or get left somewhere.



Halbermensch said:


> drlivingston's blazer will fit me, and I've held off because I just bought damn near the exact same thing somewhere else, but I've been having issues with that seller and I'm unsure if what I bought will arrive and am about to dispute the charge. Long story short... PM sent. Worst case scenario, I'll have two.


----------



## Halbermensch

drlivingston said:


> I could probably provide you with a couple of AAAC references if you want to verify me. :icon_smile: If you purchase my blazer and your other one arrives, feel free to return the one that I sent you for a full (minus shipping) refund. No problem at all.


Not a problem, at these prices I can afford to have several blazers.


----------



## Jeremy_C

Hi, here are a few pieces that will be hitting ebay soon but thought I'd share them here first. I'm a newbie here so if there are any hesitations I'd be willing to ship first if you are an established member and have ref's. Paypal only please for both of our protections. *Trades always welcome.* I'm always looking for ties, pocket squares and shoes 7.5-8.5 depending on brand. Returns accepted if you're not totally satisfied.

*Brand:* Ermenegildo Zenga
*Size:* No tag but fits like a 38R
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 20-1/2
Shoulder- 17-3/4
Jacket length- 30
Sleeve length- 24 (1-1/2 extra)
*Price:* CONUS with tracking number* SOLD*




*Brand:* Polo University Tweed 3/2 roll jacket with functional lapel/throat closure. Single vent.
*Size:* No tag but fits like a 42R
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 22-1/2
Shoulder- 19
Jacket length- 31
Sleeve length- 25 
*Price:* CONUS with tracking number $45 OBO USD.




*Burberry Silk Tie:* $25 OBO
*Valentino Silk Ties Lot:* $25 OBO


----------



## CMDC

MORE DROPPING...



CMDC said:


> First up I have two identically sized JPress Presstige 3/2 sack blazers in mint condition. These could have come directly from the store. They show absolutely no wear at all. They are tagged inside to 1995.
> 
> Worsted wool. Hook vent.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +3 underneath
> 
> $60 conus each. $105 for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers argyle merino collared sweater in forest green
> Size XL
> Pit to Pit: 25; Length 28.5
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50!*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 31"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Blue/White Stripes*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth, Point Collar *
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; made in Poland
> *TAGGED: 16x35*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 35.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## patelsd

Brooks Brothers Chambray Jacket from the previous page sold.

Filson Moleskin shirt: Excellent, like new condition Filson moleskin shirt, in Burnt Orange, size Large. Looking for $50 shipped.

Filson link:


----------



## LouB

Just received two nice BB shirts from CMDC. They look great and arrived quickly!


----------



## Garasaki

tennesseean_87 said:


> What's the sleeve length?


27" (re: Haspel linen jacket)


----------



## drlivingston

Vintage BB blazer is officially sold. Thanks!


----------



## Bradford

OK - It's time for me to clean out my closets. I'll offer the following items here to see if there is any interest before they go to EBay...

$25 - includes shipping to CONUS

Brooks Brothers spread collar, french cuff dress shirt 16" neck x 36" sleeve

Pink body with white collars and cuffs.


----------



## Bradford

$40 includes shipping to CONUS

Light Blue poplin slacks from the famed O'Connells

33-34" waist by 34" inseam


----------



## Bradford

$25 includes shipping to CONUS

Bill's Khakis - Special Edition Henley Pants

Flat front, five pocket pants

Listed as 34" waist x 34" inseam but has probably shrunk to closer to 33 x 33


----------



## Bradford

$25 includes shipping to CONUS

Bill's Khakis M2 - Flat Front pants with cuffs

34" waist x 34" inseam


----------



## Bradford

$40 - includes shipping to CONUS

42L - Summer weight wool Brooks Brothers blazer

3/2 roll - Brass BB buttons

Perfect for those cool summer evenings (that we don't have in Arizona)


----------



## Bradford

Why won't this let me upload more than 2 photos at a time?


----------



## Bradford

$25 - includes shipping to CONUS

J. Press khakis

Listed as 35" waist x 34" inseam, but fits more like 34 (maybe 33) x 34.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

What size?



Bradford said:


> $40 - includes shipping to CONUS
> 
> Summer weight wool Brooks Brothers blazer
> 
> 3/2 roll - Brass BB buttons
> 
> Perfect for those cool summer evenings (that we don't have in Arizona)
> 
> View attachment 8065
> View attachment 8066


I use tinypic



Bradford said:


> Why won't this let me upload more than 2 photos at a time?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I'm trying to get a reply from Narragansett Leather. I must have one of these!



C. Sharp said:


> For sale, as seen in Take Ivy
> https://postimg.org/image/3xtuv4bi7/
> 
> Rifle Sling belt. Vintage used L.L. Bean made by California Holster and leathergoods firm Bianchi. Marked size 32
> 
> Item now sold


----------



## Sgpearl

drlivingston said:


> Vintage BB blazer is officially sold. Thanks!


Great! Hope that encourages you to post more Birmingham treasures!


----------



## Bradford

Dieu et les Dames said:


> What size?


Sorry - the BB sportcoat is a 42 Long.


----------



## Danny

Press shirts from my post a couple days ago are spoken for. Red PRL belt too. Everything else still available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*These jackets are now all ABSOLUTE STEALS! *

*
LOTS OF SHIRTS AND MORE SUMMER JACKETS COMING LATER TODAY!*

*FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS!

Again--ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*1) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $21, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*2) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*just $13, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*3) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*4) BOLD BRITISH SPRING GUNCHECK in lambswool.*

This is lovely! Cut from lambswool, this has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is simply fantastic--a really bold British guncheck in tones on bracket, peat black, turquoise blue, and burnt orange--a truly lovely bold guncheck! This is half-canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in the UK. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and subtly darted. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged 46.*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 201/2
Length: 31 1/2










    

*5) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from Landau's of Princeton!*

Landau's of Princeton is one of my favorite stores--they carry a lovely selection of lodens, tweeds, and Scottish woolens, and are invariably friendly and pleasant. I highly recommend a visit if you're ver in Princeton!

This jacket is a lovely example of what they offer. The tweed is a lovely patterning and colourway; a lovely rare barleycorn weave in charcoal, slate grey, and Royal blue, all of which are beautifully and subtly heathered together. The jacket is a contemporary two-button front, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $28, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4










   

*7) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and Wool herringbone jacket
*
This jacket is cut from a wonderful cloth that's a mixture of cashmere (10) and wool (90) and that was woven in Italy. It has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway is beautiful--a classic grey and cream herringbone, with petrol blue and manilla orange flecking throughout--a wonderfully complex and subtly colorful combination!

The jacket is subtly darted, with a three button front and jetted pockets. It is also unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and fully lined. It appears to be half-canvassed. I have the full provenance of this jacket, and it was only worn to be tried on. It comes complete with its original spare buttons and fabric swatch in their unopened packet. This is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33










    

*8) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$24, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*9) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $14, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*10) BEAUTIFUL Scottish Polo tweed!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a wonderful Scottish barleycorn tweed in dark brown, with flecks of berry red, gorse yellow, and turf green, this wonderful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined It was made in the USA, and has a single vent. It also has lapped seams down the centre back, and along the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, and is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2










   

*11) GORGEOUS wool & mohair blazer by Bullock and Jones of San Francisco.*

This is absolutely beautiful! The colourway is wonderful--a very deep, rich, luxurious Royal blue, as befits a cloth that's a mixture of 20% mohair and 80% wool--a combination that has a simply outstanding hand and drape. This blazer could be suited for cool Spring evenings, but it's too substantial for summer--it would also do well in early Fall, and even though winter. This appears to be fully canvassed and it is certainly fully lined. It was Union made in the USA by Hickey Freeman for Bullock and Jones, one of the most luxurious stores in San Francisco. It has a single centre vent, and it is in excellent condition.

*This is a gorgeous jacket, and a steal at just $30, or offer.*

*Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



   

*12) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $24, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



  

*13) GORGEOUS! BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and SIlk Jacket by Jack Victor.
*
This is exquisite! Cut from a wonderfully luxurious fabric that's *85% cashmere* and 15% silk, the beauty of this jacket really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. A lovely sky-blue, this has a lovely windowpane overcheck the colour of light raw sugar; the whole fabric is beautifully soft and wonderfully textured. The jacket lives up to the quality of the fabric that it is cut from. It is fully canvassed, fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in Canada, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/2





    

*14) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack--with patch pockets!*

A Trad/Ivy Classic! Cut from grey herringbone tweed, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It has a single centre vent. Unfortunately, it has some issues on the leftarm, namely some discolouration and three very small holes. It would still serve well as a knockabout weekend jacket, and has the arm issues just give it a lovely tradly patina! However, it is just in Good condition, and so is

*just $13, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*15) Brooks Brothers Dark Green Cord Jacket*

Cut from a wonderfully versatile dark, dark bottle-green cord, this lovely jacket from Brooks Bros. has a standard two button front, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.
*
Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*16) BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Gingham jacket by Hardwick!*

Like PBM, Hardwick is one of the more overlooked American trad. clothiers--a pity, as their lighter-weight clothes have been Ivy summer staples for years. And this beautiful gingham jacket shows why. Made in the USA, this jacket is wonderfully versatile--as comfortable as seersucker of vintage Madras, but with a more subdued patterning, and hence much easier to wear. This jacket is fully lined in an ivory-coloured lining, has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly cotton. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33 3/4





   

*
17) Paul Stuart Blazer--From VICE ADMIRAL USN (Ret) N. Ronald Thurman! CONNECTION TO THE TITANIC! c. 46XL*



This jacket is absolutely wonderful--both in itself, and because of its provenance! This was formerly the property of Vice Admiral N. Ronald Thurman, the Vice Admiral of the USN who oversaw the undersea exploratory expedition that discovered the remains of the Titanic. (The USN was not interested in the Titanic, but in two sunken naval nuclear submarines; the Titanic just happened to be in the same area!) Because of this, one of Thurman's many distinctions is that for a short period of time only he and the oceanographer in change of the expedition at sea knew that the Titanic had been found.

If you're a Titanic buff, this would make this jacket pretty darn appealing. But even if you're not, the jacket's appealing in and of itself! Cut from a lovely dark bottle-green cloth (no Master's comments here!) with a wonderful hand and drape this features subtle darts and flapped pockets. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It features a single centre vent, and four kissing metal cuff buttons on each sleeve; these have a wonderful metallic tone that complements the cloth beautifully.

It was Made in Canada by Paul Stuart.

This jacket is in excellent condition except for a minor smudge on one sleeve, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; hence, this is in Very Good condition only.

As such, given the provenance of this jacket, as well as its quality and beauty, how about *just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with lower offers being VERY welcome?* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:

Tagged 46XL
*
Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 34

*NB: My apologies for the orientation of some of the pictures--photobucket isn't cooperating!​*




     ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*54 SHIRTS!*

*I have dozens of beautiful shirts to pass on today, from J. Press, Turnbull & Asser, Lewin, Pink, Canali, Brooks Brothers, and more!


As always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, all prices include FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

All shirts are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with interest and offers!!!*

​
1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15.5-5. A beautiful, older shirt! My pictures don't do this shirt justice at all; it's a wonderful pale lilac miniature glen plaid that's very, very subtle. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Contrast collar. Asking just $18.

 

2) Turnbull & Asser. Size 16, 41. A beautiful waffle-weave shirt in gorgeous pale pink waffleweave. Contrast collar and French cuffs. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Asking just $24.

   

3) Cable Car Clothiers. Sea Island cotton. 17-34. Good/Very Good condition. Asking $12.

 

4) Thomas Pink. 16-26. MADE IN IRELAND, and so dating from when Pink was intending to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Beautiful. Asking $18.

  

5) J. McLaughlin. Size L. From the overpriced Preppy store in Princeton. This has contrast striped lining in both collars and cuffs, as shown. Chest: 22, sleeve: 35. Asking just $16.

  

6) Brooks Brothers gingham, seersucker-y shirt. XL. Perfect for the summer! Chest: 23 3/4. Short sleeves. Asking $16.

 

7) Canali. 16.5-42. BEAUTIFUL! Asking just $22.

  

8) Maus and Hoffman. XXL. A beautiful shirt! Chest: 28, sleeve 35. Asking just $17.

  

9) Brooks Brothers button down. 15.5-R. Butcher stripe. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

10) Bobby Jones casual shirt. XL. Woven in Italy. Chest: 25 1/4, sleeve 36 1/4. Asking $16.

  

11) Austin Reed, size L. A wonderful vintage shirt, that's 50/50 wool/cotton. Wonderful collar fastening system! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 29 3/4. Asking $14.

  

12) Woolrich casual shirt in brushed cotton. . L. A pale primrose yellow. MADE IN THE USA! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 33 3/4, length: 29 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

13) Brooks Brothers. L. Seersucker-y, short sleeve. Chest 23. Asking just $15.

  

14) Viyella by Patrick James. L. Beautiful! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 34. Asking $24.

     

15) Orvis casual shirt. L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

16) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo. L. Chest 23 3/4. Asking $16.

 

17) Lacoste polo. Size 7. Chest 23. Beautiful! Asking 418.

  

18) Brooks Brothers seersucker-y shirt. Size L. Asking $16. Chest: 23 3/4.

  

19) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 16-34. The Classic! very Good/Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $18.

 

20) Land's End. 17-35. Asking just $16.

  

21) Viyella tattersall shirt. L. Absolutely beautiful! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Asking $24.

   

22) Brooks Brothers tartan. XL. Reversed material; lightweight and perfect for summer! Very Good condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34.

 

23) Brooks Brothers sport shirt. L. Chest: 26, sleeve 34 1/2. Rumpled, but Very Good condition otherwise. Asking just $12.

 

24) Rubinacci. 16. BEAUTIFUL! Made in italy. Spread collar, excellent condition. Asking just $20.

  

25) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. L. A beautiful dark rust! The label picture shows the color most accurately. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, sleeve 35. Asking just $16.

  

26) J. Press. 16-34. An absolutely beautiful shirt! Some minor marking on the inside of the collar, which might come out but in any case can't be seen when worn. Hence, just very Good condition, and so just $22.

  

27) T. M. Lewin. 16.5, 42. Made in England, back when Lewin was a real shirtmaker! French cuffs. Asking just $ 18, or offer.

 

28) Brooks Brothers OCBD. The classic, in the desirable blue and white stripe! Made in the USA. Asking just $18, or offer.

  

29) Brooks Brothers. 17.5-34/35. Stripes! Asking just $15.

  

30) Land's End Polo shirt. 42-44. Pale lilac. $8.

 

Previously listed, with price drops:

31) *Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel". 16-Long Sleeve. *8-/20 cotton/wool. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! In excellent condition. Asking $18.

 

32) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $14

  

33) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

34) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

*35) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

36) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

37) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

38) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $8

  

39) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $7

  

*40) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*41) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*42) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*43) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*44) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

45)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

46) *XL Woolrich shirt jacket*. Made in the USA. A trad. cold-weather classic! Excellent condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 27, Sleeve from shoulder: 26 1/5, Length (BOC): 33.

  

47) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $10.

 

48) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $8

 

49) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

 

50) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $14.

 

51) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $11.

 

52) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. *Size L, Tall. Very Good condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2; sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

53) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. Size L, Tall. *Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling only. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 34. Asking $18.

  

54) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $14.


----------



## C. Sharp

Narragansett is very good. I think you will be happy with their work. He is a small shop, semi retired and goes on vacation ever once in awhile so it might take some time. There is some old threads on these that may be worth looking at. here one of them https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...elts-Now-Available&highlight=rifle+sling+belt



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I'm trying to get a reply from Narragansett Leather. I must have one of these!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*make me an offer!*



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Three pairs of 33x30 pants
> $66 shipped CONUS
> 
> 1) Kelly green cords embroidered with hula girls by J Crew
> there's a few light stains on the front that will probably come out in the wash
> the pictures do not these pants justice, they are truly outstanding and will put any other GTH's to shame.
> 
> 2) Broken-in button fly chinos in stone by J Crew
> 
> 3) Khaki chinos in preston cut by PRL (+2" to let out at waist)


----------



## Patrick06790

Loafers and polos are sold.

Brooks Brothers summer jacket that manages to be go-to-hell and rather conservative at the same time. Or not. No fabric tag; feels like cotton/poly. Three-two sack, two buttons on sleeves, minimal shoulder, half-lined. Tagged 44R but check measurements:

Shoulders 18
Chest 22
Sleeves 24 1/2
Length from top of collar 32

If you own this jacket you'll never be at a loss in the summer again. Women will swoon and men will be envious. (Whether the men are jealous of the jacket or the swooning will never be quite clear.) Small children will blink hard and run away. Dogs will bark twice and run away to join the children. This will make the party more enjoyable for the adults. You will be the man.

Seriously, combine this jacket with a crisp white pinpoint BD, a knit tie, poplins and loafers and you _*will*_ be the man. Black loafers, even.

$65 shipped CONUS.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimg.org/image/8dahij78v/https://postimg.org/image/d5katz1wv/https://postimg.org/image/ew3bvgjfz/https://postimg.org/image/6gdrdygkv/

*SOLD* Allen Edmonds Paxton loafers. Never heard of them, but there they were. Size 9.5B. Light wear, clean inside, no phunk. Shoe trees included for a mere $55 shipped CONUS. (With the trees the box will probably cost $15-20 to ship.) *SOLD*

*SOLD* Two Izod crocodile shirts, size 6, which I thought was fairly large but alas, no. (I take a Lacoste size 7, and I am a fairly burly 42R as a general rule.) Robust yellow and a more subtle, light pink. The pink one was made in Peru; the yellow one has no tag indicating where it was made. 
Take them both for $30 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## ctt

*Moving Soon*

I am moving in a week and will not be taking these items with me. All items are in good condition, shoes have some scuffs but nothing major. Make any reasonable offer for an item it is yours (Generally the items were purchased from this thread ran about $50 each, but I'm not expecting to receive that for most of these.)

*Paul Stuart Gray/Black/Blue tweed jacket.* 

Shoulder17"Length (BOC)31"Sleeve26"
https://i.imgur.com/Nv1kBE4l.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/hG8EOs9s.jpg
















*Brooks Brothers Gun Check jacket. * 

Shoulder18"Length (BOC)31"Sleeve23"
https://i.imgur.com/GXTcPaF.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/Y0dpwots.jpg
















*Geoffrey Beene (Vintage) Tweed Suit.* Trousers have side adjustments, measurements were made with the side adjustments unbuttoned.. 

Shoulder19"Length (BOC)31"Sleeve26"TrousersWaist34"Outseam46"
https://i.imgur.com/X3N71XRs.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/NJotSmDs.jpg
















*Orvis Casual Tweed Jacket, Size Medium. * (I believe this is the same jacket: ) 

Shoulder19"Length (BOC)27"Sleeve25"
https://i.imgur.com/ahQvNaIs.jpg









*Allen Edmonds Black Walden Loafer, Size 10.5 D* (Fit more like 10 or 9.5 D)
and
*Bass Bucks Size 10.5 D*, bought new and worn a handful of times. These run a bit big, probably similar to a 11 D.
https://i.imgur.com/lOtnCrus.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8rJuJ4i.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rutzlgx.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/GrUTEZ6.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Jackets!*

*
I have several beautiful summer jackets available today--including Pal Zileri, Brooks bros., and Madras
--and 3/2 sacks, including a true beauty in pale pink!

​
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Terrific Madras Jacket--the Ivy classic!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be the same type of cotton used by Haspel and Brooks for their wash and wear jackets, the mainstays of the Ivy summer. This lovely jacket is a classic yet subdued Madras pattern, with navy, cream, charcoal, rose-red and mustard in its medley colourway. This is half-lined, has a single vent, and classic two-button cuffs. It was made in the USA. Apart from some minor pen marks on the lining by the right-hand inside pocket, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



    

*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Haspel for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is lovely! A trad. classic, this is a Wash and wear jacket made by Haspel for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the last great Ivy clothiers to serve that community. Cut from a lovely light blue cloth the color of summer skies over English cornfields, this jacket is a 3/2 sack, with patch pocket and a single vent. It's half lined, and has three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition, and was, of course, made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4



      

*3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "1818 Madison" herringbone jacket, silk, linen, wool. POCKETS BASTED SHUT! *

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful Italian-woven fabric that's 37, 33, 30 blend of silk, linen, and wool this jacket has a lovely hand and drape. The colourway is a subdued raw-linen light beige and cream herringbone. It is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single centre vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, with all of the front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking $60, or offer.

Tagged a 45L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



    

*4) Seersucker Jacket in excellent condition!*

Yes, this is recent JAB, and so isn't the most outstanding jacket one could buy.... But it's a lovely real seersucker jacket, and at this price it's hard to pass up! In a classic light blue and cream seersucker stripe, this is fully lined in very lightweight lining, and features a centre vent. It is in excellent condition. It is 100% cotton.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/8



   

*5) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*6) GORGEOUS Pal Zileri in wool, linen, and silk!*

This is simply stunning. Cut from a blend of wool (25%), linen (35%), and silk (40%), this wonderful jacket has a lovely summer colourway of creamy raw linen in a very subtle herringbone. Made in Italy (where else?) by Pal Zileri, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and in unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It features a three button front, and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and an absolute steal, since I'm asking

*just $65, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



    

*7) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*8) GORGEOUS Dusty Pink 3/2 sack from Roots!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful pale duty pink cloth, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack. Made for the now-defunct trad. store Roots for its top-of-the-line Beacon Hill menswear collection, this beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with three button cuffs. It features a single centre vent, and a beautiful lapel roll. It has a tiny and almost unnoticeable small dot on the cuff under the buttons on one sleeve, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a really, really unusual and beautiful jacket, and is a steal as I'm

*asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## CMDC

This thread is really heating up. As a tease, I'll have another load, either tonight or tomorrow, including a few pieces from JPress and a grail piece of formal wear from a no longer in existence university shop.


----------



## Esc8p

TweedyDon, you're killing me with the just-too-small summer jackets! Here's hoping for some more in my size.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Tweedy, you have outdone yourself today! That's some fabulous merchandise! :aportnoy:

I know it's summer, but someone needs to snag those Lands' End Viyella Shirts - that's the real deal 55/45 Viyella fabric, no longer manufactured. Sleeves are too long for me...


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60; All 5 for $70!*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Darker than the pale
> pinks you usually find; Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in ??
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
> Round bottom; 65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60; All 5 for $70!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren khaki unconstructed cotton sport coat
3 button; darted; 3 patch pockets; single vent
No shoulder padding whatsoever
Excellent condition--little if any wear
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder 18
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5

$46 conus



















JPress burgundy pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
Excellent condition

16.5 x 34

$27 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
Excellent condition
16 x 34 Slim Fit

$24 conus



















Luciano Barbera polo shirt
Made in Italy
Breast pocket
Tagged L but seems more like a larger Medium
Pit to Pit: 23; Length 28.5

$20 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren patch madras trousers
Flat front, no cuff

33 x 32

$25 conus


----------



## CMDC

Even though it's hot outside, I can't wait until the fall to offer this. It's just too nice. This has little to no wear--outstanding condition.

JPress tweed 3/2 sack
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32.5
Shoulder: 25.5 +1.5

$65 conus


----------



## CMDC

*GRAIL ALERT!!! GRAIL ALERT!!!*

I can pretty confidently say that you aren't going to find something like this, especially in this condition, out on the hustings. This tux is in outstanding condition and shows very little sign of wear. It has been taken care of and will last a lifetime.

The details: dark midnight blue in color; shawl collar; un-darted; satin lapels; single vent; natural shoulders; single button front; two buttons on sleeve; trousers of course are flat front and un-cuffed; exterior braces buttons.

For the Yale Co-Op. Made in New York by Linett

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5 + 2

Trousers: 34 waist; 29 inseam + 2 underneath

$185 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren patch madras trousers
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 33 x 32
> 
> $25 conus


----------



## jfkemd

looks like the exact same coat CMDC is selling so just in case there is a line for CMDC's coat, here is another one
RL Polo unconstructed khaki coat in Medium
no flaws noted
has natural shoulders and surgeon's cuffs
shouldersL 18.45
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 26.25
$ 46 CONUS (priced the same as CMDC's)


----------



## jfkemd

JPress 3/2 Herringbone sack SC
in great condition except for small amount of wear in the inside pocket
shoulders: 18
armpits: 20.5
length BOC: 30
sleeves: 23.25--has another 1-2 inches to let out
$40 CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

BB Golf shorts
Like new condition
waist: 35 inches
outer seam: 19 inches
in seam: 8 inches
$20 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

BB OCBD Like new condition
Made in USA
collar without any lining
15-34
$25 CONUS shipped


----------



## jfkemd

vintage Gant button down shirt-Large
in excellent condition
100% cotton poplin
has flap pocket 
measures 16.5-35
$15 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

Red Wing Irish Setter Work Boots
Made in China 
size is 9 W
used only a handful of times.
unfortunately has a few paint stains
$75 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

Vintage BB repp ties
$12 each, $20 for both--shipped CONUS
excellent condition


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some shoes.

First, a pair of black Weejuns, in fabulous condition--these pups ain't even been barked at yet, with thick soles and flawless uppers. Size 11EE. $30 CONUS.





Everyone needs tassel loafers, and this pair of Naples by Allen Edmonds are perfect for anyone who wears 10D. No issues whatsoever--thick soles and perfect uppers. Photos speak for themselves. $40 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! RARE Willis & Geiger Safari Shirt-Jacket. Size XL.*

I don't often list single items in my sales threads, but this shirt-jacket from Willis & Geiger thoroughly deserves this honor! In excellent condition, this features epaulettes, two flapped and buttoned front pockets, and a locker loop at the back, supported by a cross-stitched patch for strength. This also features a center back box pleat for ease of movement. Cut generously, this is designed to be worn as a shirt or as a shirt-jacket; it's certainly substantial enough for this--the twill cloth it's cut from is a rugged and durable combination of wool and polyester.

Willis & Geiger items are both sought after and becoming increasingly rare, especially in this condition, and so this is a steal at *just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged XL, this measures:*

Chest: 27
Sleeve: 36 1/2
Shoulder: 22 1/2

(Remember, this is a shirt jacket and so cut more generously than a shirt!)



    ​


----------



## gamma68

*SUMMER FUN!* *HART SCHAFFNER & MARX LINEN or LINEN/SILK BLEND JACKET*

This half-lined Hart Schaffner Marx jacket for Jacobson's is not labeled, but I believe it is either full linen or a linen/silk blend. Made in the USA. It doesn't have much wear--the front pockets are still sewn shut. There is one barely noticeable pin-sized hole in the back and a small smudge on the left shoulder (will probably come out with a cleaning, but I wanted to make note of this). No size tag, see measurements. _And click the_ _links for more full-size photos._ *$40 CONUS or offer.*

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 42"
BCBC: 31"
Sleeve: 25"


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Polo tie haul*

Pick up 8 nice Ralph Lauren Polo ties today. 3 are plaid cotton and the others are a variety of stripes and polka dots. If you are interested I will post pics. Would trade for other ties or items my size 44 long, 13 shoes, 17 35 shirts.

Thanks


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

pics please



Hoopscoach said:


> Pick up 8 nice Ralph Lauren Polo ties today. 3 are plaid cotton and the others are a variety of stripes and polka dots. If you are interested I will post pics. Would trade for other ties or items my size 44 long, 13 shoes, 17 35 shirts.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## trgolf

*Bostonian Crown Windsor Shell Cordovan PTB 8.5 D*

Nice pair of Bostonian Crown Windsor Shell Cordovan PTBs. Very good condition, no cracks in leather. Have been well maintained and recently got a full Sapir Renovatur and Polish treatment. Soles are good and very thick, but need new heels. There are a couple of small nicks on the right shoe along the piping toward the back of the shoe...see last picture. These are minor and not visible when wearing. This was Bostonians top of line shoe when their shoes were being made in US. They have the Comfort Arch commonly seen in Hanover LB Sheppards, so good possibility they were made by Hanover. $110 shipped!


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Those are from the 1980s when Clarks (of desert boot fame) owned both Hanover and Bostonian.


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Polo ties for trade or sale.*

I'd be willing to swap any of These ties for stuff I'd like or I'd be willing to sell the for $12.50 each. All are handmade in Italy. 3 on the left are vintage cotton ties.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...7&images=679412907&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1702081&image=679412988&images=679412988&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have a pair of shell Crown Windsor wingtips and like them very much. Also recently sold a pair of like-new PTB Crown Windsors in calf pebblegrain for practically nothing. They can be tough flips due to label snobbery, but that works to the buyer's advantage.



Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Those are from the 1980s when Clarks (of desert boot fame) owned both Hanover and Bostonian.


----------



## Titus_A

CMDC said:


> *GRAIL ALERT!!! GRAIL ALERT!!!*
> 
> For the Yale Co-Op. Made in New York by Linett
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 24.5 + 2
> 
> Trousers: 34 waist; 29 inseam + 2 underneath
> 
> $185 conus


I almost wish I hadn't snatched one up a few months back off of here: but this would not have helped me out with the wedding I had to wear it to two weeks ago. If that were a white DJ, I'd be all over it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AE tassel loafers have been claimed.


----------



## AlanC

Price drop on these great Gitmans. Steal them from me.

NOW $20/ea or $35 for both.



AlanC said:


> *Gitman Brothers* shirts
> Made in USA
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal (or $45 for both)
> 
> 1) Blue forward point pinpoint oxford
> Tagged size: 15 x 33
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Striped spread collar
> Tagged size: 14.5 x 33


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD!*

Eastland Ranger/Camp mocs
Made in Freeport, Maine

Size 9

I had hoped to keep these, but they're a bit too small for me (I'm really a 9.5). Made in the USA Eastland mocs currently . These are the old/real ones.

They can be yours for the low, low price of $40 delivered, CONUS, Paypal. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## nohio

*Trad Shoes*

*Florsheim, 8.5 D: Burgundy, beef-roll penny loafers
*Very good condition
$35 shipped









More pics

*Lands' End, 7.5 D: Burgundy loafers, MADE IN THE USA
*Super nice, barely worn (was going to keep these for myself, but my arches are too high to wear loafers)
$40 shipped









More pics
*
Allen Edmonds Bridgeton, 11A: Black brogue tassel loafers with kilt
*Very good condition
$30 shipped









More pics

*Sperry, 7.5: Brown suede boat shoes with red-brick sole
*From my own collection: a little small for me, so they never got much wear. Great color and leather combination.
$20 shipped









More pics


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Beige Polo*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*
> Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
> Neck: 19.5"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 30.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Red Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*
> Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 19"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Red Polo*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition* - This has a bit of a faded, "distressed" look.
> Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
> *TAGGED: XXL*
> Neck: 20.5"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 27.5"
> BOC: 30 +2" Tail
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *$15 each; 2 for $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

These have had a couple of runs on The 'Bay - no takers. Giving them another try over here.

Make me an offer....



sbdivemaster said:


> *These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
> *Shoe trees now included!*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
> should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
> small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
> a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
> is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.
> 
> *To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*
> 
> *PRICE: $30 CONUS*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Hart Schaffner Marx Dual Blue Stripe Twill*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; This shirt has a brushed nap feel
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
> *TAGGED: 17 x 35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Super Fine 2-ply Fabric
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 16.5x34/35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## NJTerp

Hoopscoach said:


> Picked these up today. They are All Brooks Brothers Makers. Take your pick for $12.50 shipped. Will trade also.
> 
> https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...4&images=676636704&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


Sent you a private message last week (upper left of the page, second button on the black-colored row) wondering if these are still available. If they are, I am still interested. Thanks!


----------



## jfkemd

Jpress sack and BB OCBD are sold.


----------



## patelsd

Loafer sell off, feel free to make an offer, especially on all three:
1) Bass Weejuns, sz 10.5B, $30 shipped CONUS


2) Cole Haan "Made in Italy" Bit Loafers. Sz 9.5 M Black loafer, gold bit. Blue on the heel is from an insert that fell apart. $35 CONUS


3) Cole Haan Country 2 tone brown loafers, sz 10D. $30


----------



## 32rollandrock

*JUST IN TIME FOR SUMMMER!!!!

*A classic Norwegian fisherman's sweater by LL Bean. Great condition, no issues. It is a size XL in women's. Measurements are 25 inches pit to pit; 26 inches in length in back from top of collar and 32 inch sleeves measured from center of collar to cuff. Avoid the fall/winter rush and act today. Just $25 CONUS


----------



## Jeremy_C

_Update from my last post. The Zegna sold. _

Hi, here are a few pieces that will be hitting ebay soon but thought I'd share them here first. I'm a newbie here so if there are any hesitations I'd be willing to ship first if you are an established member and have ref's. Paypal only please for both of our protections. *Trades always welcome.* I'm always looking for ties, pocket squares and shoes 7.5-8.5 depending on brand. Returns accepted if you're not totally satisfied.

*Brand: *Canali Jacket
*Size:* No tag but fits like a 46R
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 24
Shoulder- 20 3/4
Jacket length- 31 3/4
Sleeve length- 23 3/4 (Fabric to let out)
*Price: *CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD.




*Brand: *Valentini 4x2 Wool Jacket
*Size:* No tag.
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 21
Shoulder- 17
Jacket length- 29 1/2
Sleeve length- 24 3/4 (Fabric to let out)
*Price: *CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD.
*Notes: *Working buttons. One of the finest coats Ive ever come across. Sad its not my size.




*Brand: *Hart Schaffner Marx Suit
*Size:* 40R.
*Waist:* 34 (2-2 3/4 to let out)
*Inseam:* 29 (Couple inches to let out)
*Price: *CONUS with tracking number $65 OBO USD.
*Notes: *Cuffs on pants & braces buttons on the inside of pants.




*Brand: *Armani Suit
*Size:* No tag but but to true to typical Armani the measurements are weird. Fits like 42L with wide shoulders/chest or a 44L with a small waist.
*Color: *Olive
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 23
Shoulder- 21
Jacket length- 32 3/4
Sleeve length- 25 (Fabric to let out)
*Pants Waist:* 35 with 1- 1/2 to let out.
*Pants Inseam:* 33 1/2 with a couple inches extra.
*Notes:* Cuffs on pants. Tiny holes on jacket lining(see pics), but absolutely no damage to suit jacket.
*Price: *CONUS with tracking number $100 OBO USD.



*Brand:* Polo University Tweed 3/2 roll jacket with functional lapel/throat closure. Single vent.
*Size:* No tag but fits like a 42R
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 22-1/2
Shoulder- 19
Jacket length- 31
Sleeve length- 25 
*Price:* CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD.




*Burberry Silk Tie:* $25 OBO
*Valentino Silk Ties Lot:* $20 OBO



*Brand:* Burberry Coat
*Price:* $45
*Size:* Not tagged but fits like a 42R.
*Chest:* 22
*Sleeve Length:* 24 (Couple inches to let out)
*Jacket Length:* 30 1/2
*Shoulder:* 19 3/4
*Vent:* Yes


----------



## AlanC

July wedding? I've got just the thing. (I do actually have this.)

Vintage *Swank* mother of pearl studs still on card
Made in U.S.A.

$15 delivered CONUS, Paypal










Back of card:
https://i.imgur.com/pWnVV.jpg


----------



## adoucett

^ I bought her identical twin from Alan, and it's truly an amazing shirt! You won't see these every day for sure. 

Just do realize that the fabric is quite sheer except for the bib, voile is remarkably soft however.


----------



## AlanC

^Ooops. No twin, same shirt. That's the problem with having a sales backlog, you forget what you have.


----------



## adoucett

Haha! Good thing I reminded you I guess... Guess it is that rare :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## 32rollandrock

A BB pinpoint button-down in ivory. Fantastic collar roll and must-iron to boot. Made in USA, 16.5x33. Zero issues--aside from a laundry tag (visible, just left of label), this shirt is as new. $20 CONUS


----------



## dexconstruct

*DROPS AND STUFF!!

**DEADSTOCK Vintage Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Blue OCBD Unlined Collar 16.5/32 - $45 shipped *

Well this is a rare piece. I was not even sure the times of slim fit OCBDs and unlined collar OCBDs even overlapped, but here it is. This is a deadstock (with tags, plastic on collar and creases from being folded) Brooks Brothers OCBD in the classic blue color. It has the ever-desirable unlined collar, 7 button front, and a slim fit cut. Made in the USA.

Neck: 16.5 
Sleeve: 35.25
Chest: 24 
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 32.5



    
*
Vintage Bostonian Shell Cordovan Saddle Shoes 10D - $75 shipped *

This is an awesome pair of vintage Bostonian saddle shoes in burgundy shell cordovan. Logo has been rubbed off, but it matches Bostonian shell hunter's code 23120. Shoes have been re-soled and possible re-heeled. Current soles are hard with plenty of life, heels have some wear but plenty of life left. Uppers are in good condition, no cracking or tears. They've been vigoriously Mac method'd and I've only used Venetian Shoe Cream on them. They fit slightly narrow, as I usually wear a 10D/E and these are on the narrow side of D width.



    

*TWO Mint Recent Brooks Brothers Made in USA Blue OCBDs 17/34 - $25 shipped each or $45 together*

These are two super recent Brooks Brothers blue OCBDs, made in the USA out of Supima cotton. They are a regular fit, just a bit slimmer than traditional fit. They are crispy and seem almost new, I think whoever got them probably washed them once or twice and they shrunk, as they are tagged 17.5/35 but now measure as 17/34. Their misfortune is someone's good luck.

Neck: 17 
Sleeve: 34.25
Chest: 25 
Shoulder: 20.5
Length: 33



  

*CORD GRAIL Vintage 1960s Orvis Corduroy 3/2 Sack w/ Remington Shotgun Shell Buttons 38R - $95 shipped *

This is an amazing vintage piece from Orvis, from back when they were still a bastion of the Trad wardrobe. This is a golden corduroy jacket, in the classic 3/2 natural shoulder sack cut with center hook vent. The cool part of the jacket is the buttons, Remington shotgun shell buttons on the front and on the cuffs. Good condition, there is a hole in the lining of the jacket.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 20
Shoulders (seam to seam): 17
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Trade these Florsheim Cordovan V cleat size 9.5 c*

Swap these for a nice pair of shoes size 13, nice dress watch, sunglasses, Bills Khaki's 38 x 33, Polo preston pants 38, or suit 44 long.

i have not shined them, I just picked them up yesterday. Are they Cordovan? I think so, but not sure.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...0&images=679669550&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## nohio

*RL Rugby Bleeding Madras XS*

$25 Shipped
Made in India - like new
Chest: 19
Waist: 17.5
Shoulder: 17

Link to better pics


----------



## tocqueville

Wow, those take me back...all the preppy girls in my middle and high schools in the 1980s wore shoes exactly like this...complete with the coiled laces. The male equivalents wore topsiders.



AlanC said:


> Eastland Ranger/Camp mocs
> Made in Freeport, Maine
> 
> Size 9
> 
> I had hoped to keep these, but they're a bit too small for me (I'm really a 9.5). Made in the USA Eastland mocs currently . These are the old/real ones.
> 
> They can be yours for the low, low price of $40 delivered, CONUS, Paypal. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## rabidawg

tocqueville said:


> Wow, those take me back...all the preppy girls in my middle and high schools in the 1980s wore shoes exactly like this...complete with the coiled laces. The male equivalents wore topsiders.


Those (barrel laces and all) were relatively common in my inland hometown. The darker leather Sebago camp mocs were the most common.


----------



## tocqueville

rabidawg said:


> Those (barrel laces and all) were relatively common in my inland hometown. The darker leather Sebago camp mocs were the most common.


That's right. Darker leather, definitely. Were they Sebago? Sounds right. They were UBIQUITOUS. It's a pity boys didn't wear them, since they're quite handsome, and now we're all shelling out $300+ for Rancourt versions.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; $10 each after that!*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Ike Behar Grey Oxford, Point Collar*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; I don't think it's ever been washed
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 35*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 25.5"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Green Striped Sport Shirt*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 32.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; $10 each after that!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## swb120

*FURTHER PRICE DROPS; OFFERS ALSO WELCOMED.*

1) *Nettleton "Traditionals" Shell Cordovan, sz 9.5B*, in new condition. No wear on soles or insoles. Gorgeous shell, rich #8-ish color. Asking $230>$220>*$210 shipped* CONUS.


 

2) *Florsheim Imperial Shell Corvodan, sz 9.5E*, in outstanding condition. Gorgeous brown-cordovan color. Very little wear to outsoles; insoles look like new. Asking $185>$175>*$165 shipped* CONUS.



3) *Allen Edmonds "Dryden", sz 10D*, in excellent condition. Asking $85>*$75 shipped* CONUS.

 


4) *Allen Edmonds "Concord", sz 10EEE*, in excellent condition. Asking $75>*$65 shipped* CONUS.




5) *Allen Edmonds "Norwell", sz 10.5D*, in excellent condition. Some wear to outsoles, insoles like new. Asking $70>$60>*$50 shipped* CONUS.




*NWT Pantherella Over-The-Calf (OTC) cotton argyle socks, made in England*, in a variety of colors. All are *size Regular, which Pantherella states is for shoe sizes 8-11* (for reference, I wear a size 10D in Aldens and these fit perfectly; I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me). Please indicate by number which one(s) you wish to claim.

*Asking $18 shipped per pair ($20 if shipping west of Chicago).*










*Nos. 1-4 (from left)* *[#3 is sold; 1, 2, 4 remain]*


----------



## gamma68

Bump for this item. *NOW $35 CONUS* or offer



gamma68 said:


> *SUMMER FUN!* *HART SCHAFFNER & MARX LINEN or LINEN/SILK BLEND JACKET*
> 
> This half-lined Hart Schaffner Marx jacket for Jacobson's is not labeled, but I believe it is either full linen or a linen/silk blend. Made in the USA. It doesn't have much wear--the front pockets are still sewn shut. There is one barely noticeable pin-sized hole in the back and a small smudge on the left shoulder (will probably come out with a cleaning, but I wanted to make note of this). No size tag, see measurements. _And click the_ _links for more full-size photos._ *$40 CONUS or offer.*
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 42"
> BCBC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25"


----------



## jfkemd

price drop: $40 shipped CONUS



jfkemd said:


> looks like the exact same coat CMDC is selling so just in case there is a line for CMDC's coat, here is another one
> RL Polo unconstructed khaki coat in Medium
> no flaws noted
> has natural shoulders and surgeon's cuffs
> shouldersL 18.45
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 26.25
> $ 46 CONUS (priced the same as CMDC's)


----------



## jfkemd

price drop: $15 shipped CONUS



jfkemd said:


> BB Golf shorts
> Like new condition
> waist: 35 inches
> outer seam: 19 inches
> in seam: 8 inches
> $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump....



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Green Pinpoint Oxford, Non-Iron*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 36*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 36"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Blue/Yellow Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a couple of times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## swb120

Lovely Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack suit in navy worsted wool in excellent condition, size 40R. Flat front pants, cuffs, center vent, 1/4 lined, tagged size 40ML. A lighter, 4-season wool...perfect for spring/summer/fall wear. Made in USA. Personally, I love the old BB worsted wool suits - they wear like iron.

Note: as you likely know, this is the older BB 346 line, which was an introductory line in the 80's/early 90s, which I believe followed the University line (?), but was below the 1818 and GF lines; all that is to say that it is *not* akin to the current outlet 346 line.

Asking *$75 shipped* CONUS.

Measurements:
Chest: 42
Waist: 38
Length (BOC): 30 3/4
Sleeves: 25 1/4 (1" to let out)
Shoulders: 18
Pants waist: 34 1/2 (0 to let out)
Outseam: 41
Inseam: 30 (1 1/4" to let out while keeping cuffs)
Cuffs: 1 1/2

Photos [sorry for the bad iphone pics]:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Here's a recent size 41 Regular BROOKS BROTHERS 2-button center vent Sport Coat.

The houndstooth pattern material is 100% wool and is overall light grey in color, with shades of charcoal, light grey, light blue and rust. This sport coat was made in Italy.
It is used but in pristine condition. The inner tag dates this sport coat to the Fall season of 2007.
Size is marked as 41 R and actual measurements are as follows:
Top to bottom: 32 inches
Should to Shoulder: 18 inches
Pit to Pit: 22.25 inches
Sleeves: 24

Asking $50 shipped within North America. Please note I'll be away on vacation from June 22 to July 2nd. A quick sale would be appreciated.


----------



## Barnavelt

*NWT Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chinos
-*Great shape
-White 100% Cotton "Wrinkle Free"
-Flat front, straight fit, no cuff
-35x34
-*Original $59.50 , asking $20 CONUS*


*NWT Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chinos
-*Great shape
-White 100% Cotton "Wrinkle Free"
-Flat front, straight fit, no cuff
-35x32
-*Original $59.50 , asking $20 CONUS*


*RL Polo White Chinos
-*Great shape
-White 100% Cotton
-Flat front, 1.5 inch cuffs
-Measured laid flat; 17.5 inch waist, 29.5 inch inseam
-*Asking $20 CONUS*



*Ben Silver Charleston Cream Trousers
-*Great shape
-100% Cotton made in USA
-Flat front, 1.5 inch cuffs
-Measured laid flat; 16 inch waist (3 inches to let), 28.5 inch inseam, 1 1/4 cuff
-*Asking Sold, Thank You*

*No-Name GTH Owl Embroidered Khakis
-*Witty
-No content tag; "Dry Clean Only", "#2" written on inner waistband
-Flat front, No cuffs
-Measured laid flat; 21 inch waist, 31 inch inseam (3 inches to let)
-*Asking $15 CONUS*


*
J. Press French Cuff Dress Shirt
-*17.5x34
-100% Cotton made in USA
-*Asking $20 CONUS*


*Ties Ties Ties; $10 each CONUS
- L to R
*-1. Resilio Striped Tie; 55 inches long, 3 inches wide, rare 65% silk & 35% polyester blend!
-2. Aquascutum horsey tie; 58 inches long, 3.75 inches wide, 100% silk made in USA
-3. LONG Land's End Silk Knit in Forest Green; 62 inches long, 3.5 inches wide, 100% silk made in Italy
-4. Blue Land's End Knit Tie; 57 inches long, 3 inches wide, 50/50 silk and mohair, made in USA



*Bows; $8 each CONUS
- L to R
*-1. Blue and Orange Paisley bow; feels like 100% silk, no name adjustable, 3 inches wide at the ends
-2. Red paisley bow; 100% silk, no name adjustable, 2 1/4 inch wide at the ends


*Zegna Ties; $12 each CONUS
- L to R
*-1. Flowers; 59 inches long, 3.75 inches wide, made in Italy of 100% silk
-2. Grape Leaves; 59 inches long, 3.75 inches wide, made in Italy of 100% silk
-3. Blue windows; 59 inches long, 4 inches wide, made in Italy of 100% silk


----------



## jkidd41011

I have a pair of nice linen sport coats in the 40/41 range. Both measure roughly 17.5" in the shoulders, 21" Pit to Pit, and 31.5" from the bottom of the collar. Sleeves are roughly 25.5".

Asking $30.00 Each shipped or will sell the pair for $50.00

*FR Tripler & Co.*



 

*Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers* (Former Columbus Ohio Men's Store https://www.dispatch.com/content/st...house_lynch.ART_ART_02-09-08_C10_D49A6H6.html)


----------



## jfkemd

I
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden3_zps27706fc6.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden2_zpsddfcc4ec.jpg

Vintage Aldens for Seattle's Yankee Peddler 
9 C/A. I wear 9D shoes and this fits me well
minimal wear on the uppers and soles, but still has a long way to go.
$80 shipped CONUS
PM me with questions


----------



## drlivingston

jfkemd said:


> Vintage Aldens
> don't know if this is shell


There appears to be micro-creases on the left shoe in the picture. At any rate, nice shoes.


----------



## gamma68

gamma68 said:


> Bump for this item. *NOW $35 CONUS* or offer


The jacket has *SOLD*. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump....



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; Both for $35!*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Blue w/Black & White Tattersall*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> **************************************************
> *LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 24"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 36"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; Both for $35!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dorji

Hey jkdd, got a BOC measurement on those linens please?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BB Sack GOLDEN FLEECE Blazer

42-44R - check measurements
A great Navy blazer 3/2 sack blazer from Brooks Brothers, custom tailored Golden Fleece, handsewn buttonholes, working button cuffs.
Ben Silver Monogrammed Buttons "ECB", 14K Gold 1/20 Plate (these alone cost $600 new) - if your initials are ECB then here it is!

Excellent condition, no odors, stains, rips, tears, etc.

Chest - 22" Across
Sleeve - 23.5"
Shoulders - 19" Across
Lenght to hem - 31.5"

I bought this on eBay recently and it is too large for me.

Just wanted to get what I have in it back. $65 PPD


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP!!! $10 off original asking price! *Still looking to move this!

This is in *excellent condition*. Norman Hilton was/is a top quality maker, which I don't see too often around the thrifts in these parts, and this jacket has got to be from the golden era of the Ivy League look based on the detailing. Take advantage of the out of season price!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/photo5ca.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo4fp.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/photo6mg.jpg/

Norman Hilton for Arthur Adler (a top of the line DC area trad shop from way back)
Donegal Tweed sack (in mid-grey with flecks of blue, yellow, and gold) with all the trad details we all dream of, swelled edges, lapped seams, hook vent, patch pockets, brown leather football buttons, and a beautiful 3/2 roll.
Tagged a 42S, but check measurements:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve from shoulder to end: 23" +2" underneath
Back under collar to bottom: 28.5"
*Drop: $40 --- Asking $50 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## Jeremy_C

Hi, this will be hitting ebay soon but thought I'd share it here first. I'm a newbie here so if there are any hesitations I'd be willing to ship first if you are an established member and have ref's. Paypal only please for both of our protections. Trades always welcome. I'm always looking for ties, pocket squares and shoes 7.5-8.5 depending on brand. Returns accepted if you're not totally satisfied.

*Brand:* Brooks Brothers Suit
*Size:* Tagged 44R . Waist 42. Inseam 31. (Fabric to let out)
*Price:* $75 OBO in the CONUS with tracking number.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of Byrons by Allen Edmonds in 10.5 C. The heels have some wear, but nothing serious, and I like to think I'm picky. Uppers are in good condition. $25 CONUS


----------



## swb120

BB navy sack is claimed. Thank you!


----------



## Barnavelt

All trousers and the Press shirt have been claimed. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## jfkemd

price drop $70 OBO



jfkemd said:


> I
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden3_zps27706fc6.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden2_zpsddfcc4ec.jpg
> 
> Vintage Aldens for Seattle's Yankee Peddler
> 9 C/A. I wear 9D shoes and this fits me well
> minimal wear on the uppers and soles, but still has a long way to go.
> $80 shipped CONUS
> PM me with questions


----------



## jfkemd

price drop $65 CONUS shipped



jfkemd said:


> Red Wing Irish Setter Work Boots
> Made in China
> size is 9 W
> used only a handful of times.
> unfortunately has a few paint stains
> $75 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

price drop $10 each, $18 for both ties



jfkemd said:


> Vintage BB repp ties
> $12 each, $20 for both--shipped CONUS
> excellent condition


----------



## ctt

Tweed suit is gone. Any reasonable offers accepted. I'd hate to drop the Orvis and Paul Stuart jackets off at Goodwill.



ctt said:


> I am moving in a week and will not be taking these items with me. All items are in good condition, shoes have some scuffs but nothing major. Make any reasonable offer for an item it is yours (Generally the items were purchased from this thread ran about $50 each, but I'm not expecting to receive that for most of these.)
> 
> *Paul Stuart Gray/Black/Blue tweed jacket.*
> 
> Shoulder17"Length (BOC)31"Sleeve26"
> https://i.imgur.com/Nv1kBE4.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/6g7HgAI.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Gun Check jacket. *
> 
> Shoulder18"Length (BOC)31"Sleeve23"
> https://i.imgur.com/GXTcPaF.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orvis Casual Tweed Jacket, Size Medium. * (I believe this is the same jacket: )
> 
> Shoulder19"Length (BOC)27"Sleeve25"
> https://i.imgur.com/ahQvNaI.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Edmonds Black Walden Loafer, Size 10.5 D* (Fit more like 10 or 9.5 D)
> and
> *Bass Bucks Size 10.5 D*, bought new and worn a handful of times. These run a bit big, probably similar to a 11 D.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lOtnCru
> 
> .jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/BxE1zZl.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/8rJuJ4i.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/rutzlgx.jpg


----------



## ArtVandalay

Surcingle/emblematic belts



Belts 1-5 measure around 35.5-36" from end of strap to middle hole. Dooney/Bourke - Local S.C. Shop - Eliza B - Eliza B - Unknown
Belt 6 measures 40.5".

$15 each. $60 if you take all of the first five.

Edit: Belt 1 is sold.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Looking for BB must-iron OCBD's with 15, 15.5, or 16 neck, with frayed cuffs or blown elbows that might be heading to the thrift. Send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## bigwordprof

I am cleaning out some of my old shirts. Most of these have only been worn once or twice. All prices include shipping in the continental US. Please PM me with questions.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/m9op.jpg/
Slim fit BB made in USA all-cotton OCBD in blue. Tagged 18-36. Smaller than that, more like a 17.5-35/36. $20 conus.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/mxa6.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/zaab.jpg/
BB non iron contrast collar and french cuff blue button down. Spread collar. 18-36 slim fit. $12 conus.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/q7ut.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/p3ll.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/7mpd.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/w7os.jpg/
Custom must iron lt blue gingham french cuff. 17.5-36 slim. Spot on pocket and ink stains on back. Free, just cover shipping.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/vab4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/58tj.jpg/
Custom BB lavender parquet pattern must iron buttondown. Made in the USA. 17.5-36 slim. $12 conus.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/4vol.jpg/
Custom BB made in USA must iron tennis collar, double button mitered cuff, white ocbd. 17.5/36 slim fit. $12 conus.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/xqjm.jpg/
Pink BB made in USA OCBD. Fits like a 17.5-35/36. Slim fit. $20 conus.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/jcbb.jpg/
BB ecru OCBD, must iron, made in USA. Slim fit. Tagged 18-37. Fits more like 17.5/36/37. $20 conus.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/5xtn.jpg/
Polo, made in china, white ocbd. Collar buttons have been removed. Tagged 18.5-37. Just cover shipping.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/e4sl.jpg/
BB made in USA must iron OCBD in blue stripe. Tagged 18-37 slim fit. Fits like 17.5-35/36 slim. $20 conus.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/89ct.jpg/
BBBF white made in USA must iron OCBD. No button collar. Size BB5. $20 conus. *SOLD*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/c7zj.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/lp4b.jpg/
BBBF short sleeve plaid shirt. BB5 size. Short collar. Very minor mill flaw beside front placket. $10 conus. *SOLD*


----------



## mayostard

bigwordprof said:


> I am cleaning out some of my old shirts. Most of these have only been worn once or twice. All prices include shipping in the continental US. Please PM me with questions.


sigh

if only these were regular/traditional fit instead of slim, I would have cleaned you out!


----------



## Jeremy_C

*Price Drops... I need to pay for a few ebay auctions. *​


Jeremy_C said:


> _Update from my last post. The Zegna sold. _
> 
> Hi, here are a few pieces that will be hitting ebay soon but thought I'd share them here first. I'm a newbie here so if there are any hesitations I'd be willing to ship first if you are an established member and have ref's. Paypal only please for both of our protections. *Trades always welcome.* I'm always looking for ties, pocket squares and shoes 7.5-8.5 depending on brand. Returns accepted if you're not totally satisfied.
> 
> *Brand: *Canali Jacket
> *Size:* No tag but fits like a 46R
> *Measurements using AAAC method:*
> Chest- 24
> Shoulder- 20 3/4
> Jacket length- 31 3/4
> Sleeve length- 23 3/4 (Fabric to let out)
> *Price: *CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD. *Now $35.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand: *Valentini 4x2 Wool Jacket
> *Size:* No tag.
> *Measurements using AAAC method:*
> Chest- 21
> Shoulder- 17
> Jacket length- 29 1/2
> Sleeve length- 24 3/4 (Fabric to let out)
> *Price: *CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD. *Now $35.*
> *Notes: *Working buttons. One of the finest coats Ive ever come across. Sad its not my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand: *Hart Schaffner Marx Suit
> *Size:* 40R.
> *Waist:* 34 (2-2 3/4 to let out)
> *Inseam:* 29 (Couple inches to let out)
> *Price: *CONUS with tracking number $65 OBO USD. *Now $55.*
> *Notes: *Cuffs on pants & braces buttons on the inside of pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand: *Armani Suit
> *Size:* No tag but but to true to typical Armani the measurements are weird. Fits like 42L with wide shoulders/chest or a 44L with a small waist.
> *Color: *Olive
> *Measurements using AAAC method:*
> Chest- 23
> Shoulder- 21
> Jacket length- 32 3/4
> Sleeve length- 25 (Fabric to let out)
> *Pants Waist:* 35 with 1- 1/2 to let out.
> *Pants Inseam:* 33 1/2 with a couple inches extra.
> *Notes:* Cuffs on pants. Tiny holes on jacket lining(see pics), but absolutely no damage to suit jacket.
> *Price: *CONUS with tracking number $100 OBO USD.*Now $75.*
> 
> 
> *Brand:* Polo University Tweed 3/2 roll jacket with functional lapel/throat closure. Single vent.
> *Size:* No tag but fits like a 42R
> *Measurements using AAAC method:*
> Chest- 22-1/2
> Shoulder- 19
> Jacket length- 31
> Sleeve length- 25
> *Price:* CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD. *Now $35.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burberry Silk Tie:* $25 OBO
> *Valentino Silk Ties Lot:* $20 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand:* Burberry Coat
> *Price:* $45 *Now $35.*
> *Size:* Not tagged but fits like a 42R.
> *Chest:* 22
> *Sleeve Length:* 24 (Couple inches to let out)
> *Jacket Length:* 30 1/2
> *Shoulder:* 19 3/4
> *Vent:* Yes
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand:* Brooks Brothers Suit
> *Size:* Tagged 44R . Waist 42. Inseam 31. (Fabric to let out)
> *Price:* $75 OBO in the CONUS with tracking number. *Now $65*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Some ties for sale...$15 each. Make me an offer on multiple ties.

1) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.5" wide - $15


2) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.25" wide 


3) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.75" wide 


4) Robert Talbott repp silk 3.25" wide


5) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.75" wide


6) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


7) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


8) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.25" wide


9) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25"


10) Pendleton wool 3 1/8" wide


11) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


----------



## jfkemd

price drop $65 OBO



jfkemd said:


> I
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden3_zps27706fc6.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden2_zpsddfcc4ec.jpg
> 
> Vintage Aldens for Seattle's Yankee Peddler
> 9 C/A. I wear 9D shoes and this fits me well
> minimal wear on the uppers and soles, but still has a long way to go.
> $80 shipped CONUS
> PM me with questions


----------



## jfkemd

price drop $60 OBO



jfkemd said:


> Red Wing Irish Setter Work Boots
> Made in China
> size is 9 W
> used only a handful of times.
> unfortunately has a few paint stains
> $75 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

price drop $12 CONUS shipped



jfk
emd;1414274 said:


> BB Golf shorts
> Like new condition
> waist: 35 inches
> outer seam: 19 inches
> in seam: 8 inches
> $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## jkidd41011

*Price Drops.....
*

I have a pair of nice linen sport coats in the 40/41 range. Both measure roughly 17.5" in the shoulders, 21" Pit to Pit, and 31.5" from the bottom of the collar. Sleeves are roughly 25.5".

Asking $30.00>>>>>27.00 Each shipped or will sell the pair for $50.00>>>48.00

*FR Tripler & Co.*



 

*Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers* (Former Columbus Ohio Men's Store https://www.dispatch.com/content/st...house_lynch.ART_ART_02-09-08_C10_D49A6H6.html)



 

English Sports Shop Madras Measure 17.5" across with a 9" Inseam.....*$18.00>>15.00 Shipped*





16x35 BB must iron OCBD Excellent Condition (Looks new). *SOLD*



LLBean...these I think are nwot...really nice dress chinos Measure 36/29.5 Claimed






*Non Trad maker dress pants:*

Brioni Houndstooth Tagged 36 Measures 17.5 across by 28 inseam...1 1/2" cuff *SOLD*




*Recent Southwick Price of Wales Sport Coat - $25.00>>>22.00 Shipped*

measures more like a 43/44...Tagged 46R???




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20.5" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 25" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

*Recent Hickey Freeman Windowpane Sport Coat - $30.00>>>25.00 Shipped*

Tagged 44R...... 52 % Silk / 48% Wool. Very soft and in excellent condition...considered lengthening the arms and keeping it.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23.5" 
Sleeves - 24" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Brooks Brothers Ties FS or FT*

I have a great lot of BB ties. Most are the makers line with a couple being 346. Take your pic for $12.50 each.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...9&images=679413219&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## Hoopscoach

*More ties FS or trade*

Here is another bunch of ties. Will trade for flat front khakis or shorts size 37-38 x 33. Also looking for white or blue BB non iron shirts. Will sell these at $8 each delivered or 4 for $30.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...9&images=679413339&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## NJTerp

> I have a great lot of BB ties. Most are the makers line with a couple being 346. Take your pic for $12.50 each.


Still interested in the black with red stripes, 4th from left. I sent you a private message a little while ago (the button for private messages is on the black row at the top of the page, second from left), it should still be there. Look forward to hearing back.


----------



## swb120

Three like new Brooks Brothers 16.5-34 slim fit Ainsley collar non-iron dress shirts, barrell cuffs, in Brooks Brothers' traditional blue (not the pale blue they sell). These are $80 new. All three for *$85 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## tdavidson93

I'm brand new here but I've still got some stuff to sell if anyone is interested:

Extra Large 100% Linen Ermenegildo Zegna Sport Shirt - $25







Christian Dior Dress Shirt - 16 32/33 - 15 bucks









Ties for 20 bucks each-


Ties for 10 bucks each-


Ties for 4 Bucks Each (or 3 ties for 10)


Thanks Guys!


----------



## nohio

Price drops



nohio said:


> *Lands' End, 7.5 D: Burgundy loafers, MADE IN THE USA
> *Super nice, barely worn (was going to keep these for myself, but my arches are too high to wear loafers)
> $40 shipped > *$30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> *
> Allen Edmonds Bridgeton, 11A: Black brogue tassel loafers with kilt
> *Very good condition
> $30 shipped > *$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> *Sperry, 7.5: Brown suede boat shoes with red-brick sole
> *From my own collection: a little small for me, so they never got much wear. Great color and leather combination.
> $20 shipped > *$15 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics


----------



## CMDC

Lots more shirts. All in excellent condition--no flaws, except for a few in like new condition as noted.

Trimingham's of Bermuda green mercerized polo
Size M
$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Double Mercerized Polo in khaki
Size L
Like new condition

$22 conus



















Button down sport shirt for Laurance of Annapolis
I'm almost positive this is by Gitman Bros., given the tagging
Made in USA
Size L

$21 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/blue stripe pinpoint bd
Made in USA
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers orange polo
Size XL

$21 conus



















Brooks Brothers Double Mercerized polo in burgundy
Size XL
Like new condition

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers ocbd fun shirt
Size XL

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus



















Gitman Brothers blue forward point dress shirt for Wm A Fox of DC
Made in USA
17 x 35

$22 conus



















Gitman Brothers white w/khaki and blue mini-windowpane spread collar dress shirt for Wm A Fox of DC
Made in USA
17 x 35

$22 conus




























R.M. Williams button down sport shirt
Made in Australia
Size XXL--measures 18 x 36

$23 conus


----------



## jkidd41011

If anyone is interested in the sport coats I posted....shoot me an offer. I need to get these sold before it starts to get cold and the tweed and cords are back.


----------



## mayostard

Bump, accepting offers, I'd like to get this out of the closet.



mayostard said:


> Brooks Brothers made in USA 3/2 undarted navy blazer, 48XL
> 
> $35 includes US shipping and paypal fees (PM if interested)
> 
> bottom pockets are patch pockets with flaps, outer chest pocket is besom.
> 
> Chest (armpit to armpit): 25
> Shoulders (seam to seam): 21
> Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 26.5
> Length (from bottom of collar): 34.5
> 
> The top button has been replaced with a 3rd party brass button, which wouldn't be a huge deal since it's rolled under, but whoever replaced it left a visible knot on the other (outer-facing) side (seen in last picture).
> 
> Also, note this is a VERY dark navy. It's almost black.


----------



## swb120

2 brand new Leatherman belts, size 36. Retail for $35. Asking *$15 per b*elt or *$25 for both*.


----------



## gamma68

*ALLEN EDMONDS McCLAIN
CHILI GRAIN CALF
8-1/2 D
EXCELLENT CONDITION*

AE discontinued the McClain in Chili Grain Calf in Dec. 2009. See page 7 in this link: https://www.issuu.com/allenedmonds/docs/allenedmonds_fall2009

Judging by their condition, these shoes have been _very lightly worn_, perhaps only a handful of times. Shoe trees are not included.

*Asking $110 CONUS or offer*

Please see the links for additional photos. Don't hesitate to PM if you have any questions!

*MORE PHOTOS:*


----------



## nonartful dodger

*While not a grail...... it's at least an artifact. Gorsart blazer 40R in camelhair (?)

*A beautiful blazer with less than stellar pics. The blazer is from Gorsart's when they were on Duane Street in lower Manhattan prior to Murray Street . Disappointed in the photos, but it is a navy blazer and not black. The coat is is in very good condition overall with one small area in the liner and a small repair on the inside pocket. The blazer has Roman coin buttons. It's a strange little hybrid in that it has a 3/2 roll with darts. A small tag fell out of one of the pockets that has "CML 40", so I am assuming it is camel hair (it does feel like it). I did the under the bottom button test and felt three distinct layers, so I'm fairly sure it's fully canvassed. Measurements are: chest - 42" waist - 40" shoulder - 18" length - 30" sleeve - 24" (+, at least, 1"). *CONUS $35.00.* PM me with any questions and thank you.


----------



## phyrpowr

FWIW, I have those McClains that Gamma68 is selling, and with a pair of Vibram sole guards (Topys) they make a great city walking shoe, with good rain resistance.


----------



## gamma68

phyrpowr said:


> FWIW, I have those McClains that Gamma68 is selling, and with a pair of Vibram sole guards (Topys) they make a great city walking shoe, with good rain resistance.


Thanks, Jack, for the endorsement. Do you need a second pair?


----------



## Wrenkin

leisureclass said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/photo1jhn.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/photoyzr.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/photo3xp.jpg/
> 
> Jacket #2)
> Andover Shop spring/summer weight plaid in khaki and cream with blue over plaid (in what is presumably some kind of wool/silk/linen blend)
> More recent that previous jacket, in a rare small size with a beautiful 3/2 roll, swelled edges, very natural shoulders, surgeon's cuffs, and partial lining for warm weather wear. Amazing attention to detail in the construction of this jacket, the overcheck in the print lines up from body to sleeve.
> No tagged size, but it seems like a 36S or 38S, please check measurements:
> Shoulders: 17"
> Chest: 20"
> Sleeve shoulder to end: 23"
> Back under collar to bottom: 28.75"
> *DROP: $50 --- Asking $55 Shipped CONUS*


I received this jacket recently and wanted it to fit, but it wasn't meant to be. I would say it is more of a 38S, or perhaps 37S if you like things looser. It felt close to a J.Press 37S blazer I used to have. Great fabric though, slubby and open, perfect for summer.

US$50 plus shipping, as I am in Canada.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I just posted 35 ties between $3 and $7 in the sales forum.


----------



## phyrpowr

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Jack, for the endorsement. Do you need a second pair?


I don't think my 11 1/2C feet are going to make it in yours, otherwise...


----------



## crs

^^^^^

My problem, too. I have a thrifted pair of McClains in black. Would love the brown pebblegrain, but take a 10. They are good shoes.


----------



## jfkemd

price drop: $60 shipped CONUS



jfkemd said:


> I
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden3_zps27706fc6.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden2_zpsddfcc4ec.jpg
> 
> Vintage Aldens for Seattle's Yankee Peddler
> 9 C/A. I wear 9D shoes and this fits me well
> minimal wear on the uppers and soles, but still has a long way to go.
> $80 shipped CONUS
> PM me with questions


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren khaki unconstructed cotton sport coat
> 3 button; darted; 3 patch pockets; single vent
> No shoulder padding whatsoever
> Excellent condition--little if any wear
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5
> 
> *$41 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress burgundy pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> Excellent condition
> 
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> *$23 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
> Excellent condition
> 16 x 34 Slim Fit
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano Barbera polo shirt
> Made in Italy
> Breast pocket
> Tagged L but seems more like a larger Medium
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length 28.5
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## Jeremy_C

*Price Drops... I need to pay for a few ebay auctions. *​
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1415050#post1415050 
_Update from my last post. The Zegna sold. _

Hi, here are a few pieces that will be hitting ebay soon but thought I'd share them here first. I'm a newbie here so if there are any hesitations I'd be willing to ship first if you are an established member and have ref's. Paypal only please for both of our protections. *Trades always welcome.* I'm always looking for ties, pocket squares and shoes 7.5-8.5 depending on brand. Returns accepted if you're not totally satisfied.

*Brand: *Valentini 4x2 Wool Jacket
*Size:* No tag.
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 21
Shoulder- 17
Jacket length- 29 1/2
Sleeve length- 24 3/4 (Fabric to let out)
*Price: *CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD. *Now $29.*
*Notes: *Working buttons. One of the finest coats Ive ever come across. Sad its not my size.




*Brand: *Hart Schaffner Marx Suit
*Size:* 40R.
*Waist:* 34 (2-2 3/4 to let out)
*Inseam:* 29 (Couple inches to let out)
*Price: *CONUS with tracking number $65 OBO USD. *Now $45.*
*Notes: *Cuffs on pants & braces buttons on the inside of pants.




*Brand: *Armani Suit
*Size:* No tag but but to true to typical Armani the measurements are weird. Fits like 42L with wide shoulders/chest or a 44L with a small waist.
*Color: *Olive
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 23
Shoulder- 21
Jacket length- 32 3/4
Sleeve length- 25 (Fabric to let out)
*Pants Waist:* 35 with 1- 1/2 to let out.
*Pants Inseam:* 33 1/2 with a couple inches extra.
*Notes:* Cuffs on pants. Tiny holes on jacket lining(see pics), but absolutely no damage to suit jacket.
*Price: *CONUS with tracking number.*Now $55.* 


*Brand:* Polo University Tweed 3/2 roll jacket with functional lapel/throat closure. .
*Size:* No tag but fits like a 42R
*Measurements using AAAC method:*
Chest- 22-1/2
Shoulder- 19
Jacket length- 31
Sleeve length- 25 
*Price:* CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD. *Now $29.*




*Brand:* Burberry Coat
*Price:* $45 *Now $29.*
*Size:* Not tagged but fits like a 42R.
*Chest:* 22
*Sleeve Length:* 24 (Couple inches to let out)
*Jacket Length:* 30 1/2
*Shoulder:* 19 3/4
*Vent:* Yes



*Brand:* Brooks Brothers Suit
*Size:* Tagged 44R . Waist 42. Inseam 31. (Fabric to let out)
*Price:* $75 OBO in the CONUS with tracking number. *Now $55*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
Asking $85 shipped CONUS.

Florsheim Imperial LWB - 13C
Black pebble grain with the V-Cleat heel. Some wear on back edge of the left shoe.
  
Asking $55 shipped CONUS.

Lands End 16-34 yellow unistripe OCBD

Asking $15


----------



## dexconstruct

These two jackets are out of season, but I hope you guys will forgive me for posting them here. I have a bunch of tweed saved up for fall, and I need a little room for inventory. Both of these are serious grail items, one from the glory days of mid-century Brooks, the other a Harris Tweed by Deansgate for the old Harvard Crimson Shop. Both were owned by the same man, they measure around a 38S. Offers always welcome!!

*Deansgate for Harvard Crimson Shop Harris Tweed Herringbone 3/2 Sack 38S - $100 shipped *

Incredible jacket from the good ole days at the Crimson Shop, made by Deansgate to the exacting specs that we have come to expect here on the Trad board. High 3/2 roll sack cut, swelled seams, leather football buttons, 2 button cuffs, center hook vent. The jacket is better constructed than virtually anything similar on the market today, with a full canvas, hand-sewn buttonholes and a quarter-lining. Functional and removable throat latch. Fabric is a classic Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with yellow and blue stripes. Excellent vintage condition, with only some of the lining coming undone.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 19.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 16
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 23.75
Length (from bottom of collar): 28.5



        

*Mid-Century Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed 38S - $125 shipped*

This is such an amazing piece. Dating from the early 1960s, this Brooks Brothers jacket is the epitome of a trad tweed jacket. The fabric is a beautiful herringbone style weave with a rust orange background and alternating blue and red stripes. The cut is classic mid-century Brooks, with a high 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, swelled seams on the lapels, and center hook vent. The quality is superb, with full canvas, hand-sewn buttonholes, and a quarter-lining. This baby has a beautiful lapel roll and INSANE shoulders. These are shirt-sleeve shoulders, with the water-fall effect that Italians call the "spalla camica." Excellent vintage condition, the lining on the vent has come undone a little.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 20 
Shoulders (seam to seam): 17
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 23.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 28.5


----------



## gamma68

gamma68 said:


> *ALLEN EDMONDS McCLAIN
> CHILI GRAIN CALF
> 8-1/2 D
> EXCELLENT CONDITION*


These have been claimed. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Yuca

dexconstruct said:


> *Mid-Century Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed 38S - $125 shipped*
> 
> This is such an amazing piece. Dating from the early 1960s, this Brooks Brothers jacket is the epitome of a trad tweed jacket. The fabric is a beautiful herringbone style weave with a rust orange background and alternating blue and red stripes. The cut is classic mid-century Brooks, with a high 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, swelled seams on the lapels, and center hook vent. The quality is superb, with full canvas, hand-sewn buttonholes, and a quarter-lining. This baby has a beautiful lapel roll and INSANE shoulders. These are shirt-sleeve shoulders, with the water-fall effect that Italians call the "spalla camica." Excellent vintage condition, the lining on the vent has come undone a little.
> 
> Chest (armpit to armpit): 20
> Shoulders (seam to seam): 17
> Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 23.5
> Length (from bottom of collar): 28.5


Oh yes!


----------



## conductor

Size 9A Florsheim Imperial Bluchers in shell. They've been around the block a few times, and have a wonderful patina you'd have to wait a loooong time for. I'll admit I'm not going to get out of these what I put into them dollar-wise. I bought them off of ETSY a while back just to try and save them (they're not even close to my size). The sole had separated from the welt, there was a hole in the sole - the leather on the upper was dry. I wanted to bring them back to life. I treated the leather several times and had them resoled. They're no set of brand new Alden's that's for sure, but on the other hand that's what makes them so great. I hope someone can give them another go-around. Asking $50 shipped conus.


----------



## teekayvee

Yuca said:


> Oh yes!


Darn - an inch longer and I'd be sending over my hard-earned dollars in a second!


----------



## Jeremy_C

The Brooks Brothers suit from my last post is sold. Here are some ties for sale.
Sorry for the bad pics.

*Brooks Brothers Tie Lot*
*Price:* $25 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)




*Polo/Ralph Lauren/Chaps 4 Tie Lot
Details:* 3 on the left are silk. Vintage Burgundy tie on right has mark from marker on back of tie and shows minor wear on front.
*Price:* $25 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)



*Robert Talbott 5 Tie Lot
Details:* All are silk. (3 ARE BEST OF CLASS)
*Price:* $30 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)



*Christian Dior 2 Tie Lot
Details:* Red/Blue tie is silk.
*Price:* $15 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)



*Armani Tie 5 Lot
Details:* All are silk. Few condition issues. (signs of wear on solid purple, tag coming off on one side on light blue tie, mark from marker on back of navy tie.
*Price:* $35 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)



*Burberry Lot
Details:* All are silk.
*Price:* $25 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)



*MISC 9 Tie Lot
Details:* Fendi, Versace, Paolo Gucci Tie, Pierre Balmain, Zegna, Liberty Of London, a few more. Only condition issue is a silver mark from a marker on the back of the Versace tie.
*Price:* $40 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)


----------



## adoucett

*Brooks Brothers Shirts and more*

*Brooks Brothers OCBD Shirts *
Discounts for multiple purchases 
Shipped Priority mail with tracking!
Feel free to PM with any inquiries

*1. *

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/hrzu.jpg/
*
16-35
**SOLD
*

*2.*

*16-35
**SOLD*

*3.*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/3w22.jpg/

*Traditional Fit
Non-Iron
SUPIMA COTTON
LIKE NEW *condition, no signs of wear. 
Fantastic feel to this one!
P2P:26" 
Sholder: 18.5"
Length: 34.5"
$25 CONUS
(Take #1, #2, #3 for $65)

*4.*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/xs2r.jpg/
*16-35
Traditional Fit
*Non-Iron.
Slightly frayed on top of inside placket seam. 
This is not visible when shirt is buttoned. 
Other than this, Shirt is in good condition.
$15 CONUS

*5.*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/evi7.jpg/
16.5-35
*Traditional Fit
**SOLD*

*6.*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/n8tx.jpg/
*Brooksease OCBD
*Non-Iron
Size 15.5-33
P2P: 24"
Small millimeter sized snag about 6" from bottom on front (See penny for comparison)
Other than that minor flaw, the shirt is in great condition 
$17 CONUS

---------------------------------------------
Drops 


> *J.Crew striped button down
> 100's 2-Ply Cotton
> Size L, 16-16.5
> $17 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Red Stripe
> 15.5-35
> $14 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> *Ermenegildo **Zegna Button-down
> 
> Large Mother of Pearl buttons
> Very cool yoke/collar design
> Appears much lighter in photo, is a brown shade (see thumbnails)
> Length: 32"
> Chest: 22.5"
> Collar: 15.5"
> Sleeve:34"
> $15 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Youth Repp tie
> $8, or free with any purchase (first to claim it, gets it)
> 49" long. Made in USA (polyester)
> 
> Ermenegildo Zegna tie
> Textured silk, made in Italy
> $9 or free with two shirts
> 
> 
> 
> **Red button-down twill from GANT USA.**"Soft Twill" 100% Cotton
> Measurements:
> Length: 29.5"
> Chest: 22" across
> Collar: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 33/34
> Size M
> 
> Logo on pocket and lower placket. Locker loop on the back.
> $15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers-
> Made in USA.
> Off white/grey button down
> Size 15.5/33
> $15 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/p1020968s.jpg/
> *
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 long sleeve Polo
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/iyn6.jpg/
> 
> Purple, all cotton.
> Size *Small*
> $12 Shipped


----------



## Sgpearl

conductor said:


> Size 9A Florsheim Imperial Bluchers in shell. They've been around the block a few times, and have a wonderful patina you'd have to wait a loooong time for. I'll admit I'm not going to get out of these what I put into them dollar-wise. I bought them off of ETSY a while back just to try and save them (they're not even close to my size). The sole had separated from the welt, there was a hole in the sole - the leather on the upper was dry. I wanted to bring them back to life. I treated the leather several times and had them resoled. They're no set of brand new Alden's that's for sure, but on the other hand that's what makes them so great. I hope someone can give them another go-around. Asking $50 shipped conus.


not my size, but they look great, Conductor. Do you have before shots as well? I'd love to see them and I'm sure others would as well.


----------



## conductor

Sgpearl said:


> not my size, but they look great, Conductor. Do you have before shots as well? I'd love to see them and I'm sure others would as well.


Here's the thread from October showing the shoes in the before state - took me a while to finally get them resoled as well!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?119679-Shell-Florsheim-Restoration


----------



## ArtVandalay

Some ties for sale...drop to $14 each. Make me an offer on multiple ties.

1) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.5" wide


2) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.25" wide 


3) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.75" wide 


4) Robert Talbott repp silk 3.25" wide


5) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.75" wide


6) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


7) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


8) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.25" wide


9) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25"


10) Pendleton wool 3 1/8" wide


11) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


*

Surcingle/emblematic belts*



Belt 1 is claimed. Belts 2-5 measure around 35.5-36" from end of strap to middle hole. Dooney/Bourke - Local S.C. Shop - Eliza B - Eliza B - Unknown
Belt 6 measures 40.5".

Drop to $14 each. Make me an offer on multiples.


----------



## mikeh

This is a nice looking pair of loafers with plenty of life left in them. A bit of polish and new heel lifts and these will be set for you. Excellent quality construction and lovely color. Fully lined. Get them before summer is over. $50 shipped in the US. Contact me for other locations.





     

Beautiful pair of Sanfords that have hardly been worn. Even the heels hardly look used as you can see in the closeup. I believe they are seconds, but the only real issue I find is that the pinked edge along the cap toe stands up a little more than is ideal. I don't think it is very noticeable though. There's a little light scuffing on the uppers, but what you see in the pics is all before a coat of polish, which will make it all blend away. I shoot them as is for full disclosure. I think the color may be the old Bourbon color: the code is 5347 which was listed for Bourbon. Color in pics is pretty accurate - I'd describe it as being somewhere between Chili and Walnut.

$75 shipped in the US, contact me for other places.


----------



## jfkemd

price drop $50 OBO
pls see pictures and PM with any questions
[

QUOTE=jfkemd;1415957]I
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden3_zps27706fc6.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/CRalden2_zpsddfcc4ec.jpg

Vintage Aldens for Seattle's Yankee Peddler 
9 C/A. I wear 9D shoes and this fits me well
minimal wear on the uppers and soles, but still has a long way to go.
$80 shipped CONUS
PM me with questions[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patrick06790

Four surcingle belts. Top is Lands End (no size tag but I think it was a large); other three Leather Man, size 36. LE belt is 1.25 inch x 42 inches; LM's are 1.25 x 41.5. Bought several years and 15 pounds ago. I give up. Take advantage of my widening gyre. Take the LE or the bottom LM (a little scuffed up) for $12.50 each shipped CONUS; take the middle two for $17.50 each shipped CONUS.

UPDATE: Second from top is SOLD.

https://postimg.org/image/7x5t9kh9r/
https://postimg.org/image/sikl1gyun/


----------



## wacolo

*Drops!*


$30--->$27 Bills Khakis M2 Seersucker Tan and White 35x29.5 Excellent condition, but in need of a press. No stains or holes.

https://postimg.org/image/z991qijg3/

$30--->$27 Trussini Flat front dress pants 36x30 A beautiful pair of pants! Lightweight and smooth LP 110's wool in a Brown and Cream houndstooth. The fabric is a three season weight. Flat front and cuffed. There is about 1.5" to let out in the waist.

https://postimg.org/image/hyimyhrsj/ https://postimg.org/image/jrljmtcz7/

$60--->$52 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check. 

https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/ https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/ https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/


----------



## mikeh

Both the Polo Loafers and the Sanfords above have sold.


----------



## Trevor

Looking at selling my BB OCBD's - Must Irons. All made in USA. Regular Fit

I have only worn each shirt once or twice. All were purchased big because of shrinkage.

Would like to sell as a lot:
White - 16.5/36 (purchased big because of shirkage)
Blue - 16/36
Ecru - 16/36
White/Blue Strip - 16/36

$160 for the lot + shipping. Firm


----------



## wacolo

Free shipping to the CONUS. No international. Thanks!

$45 Allen Edmonds Hillsboro 10D I have these in brown alread, but don't really need another pair of black shoes so here you go. These shoes are in terrific shape overall. Just a bit of roadrash one of the back quarters (see the last photo). They have had a 1/2 resole done which is perfectly stable. Thanks!

https://postimg.org/image/a8koihoc3/ https://postimg.org/image/o4xi849yr/ https://postimg.org/image/iw2ha8rjn/ https://postimg.org/image/6q8om3ng3/


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drops

Unknown Allen Edmonds shoes
I have checked both this site, SF and some old AE catalog scans and cannot fins any record of this model. 
Whatever the name it's an interesting shoe and this pair is in very good condition. They're light brown in color and size 8.5 B.
Asking $45 shipped or offer

Polo Ralph Lauren buckle-back Madras short
Flat front, size 32, with a cool buckle back.
asking $25 shipped/offer

Lands End Madras shorts
Recent pair in great condition with acool madras pattern, flat front, and some nice details like a plit rear waistband.
tagged 35" measure 17"-17.25" across the waist
asking $13 shipped

Older BB Plaid Shirt
USA, all cotton, 15.5R, works out to be 15.5x 33
asking $13 shipped

Brooks Brothers #1 Stripe
USA, light blue, yellow and black, 4" wide, asking $9 shipped

Brooks Brothers Foulards
USA made 3 3/4" wide asking $7 shipped

Polo
USA made, nice thin material, ties a great knot 3 3/4" wide, asking $8 shipped

Lands End Knits
USA made, all silk, Red marked "Long" , Yellow is missing tag but is the same length.
neither in perfect condition kinda floppy and shapeless, yellow has some minor pulls on the thinner part of the tie that goes around the collar, and a small/pull on the front from the thrift store staple tag. 
asking $12 shipped for both

pull 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dkoernert

Bow ties anyone? All are $14 conus. Cordial Churchman, Polo, and Beau Ties are GONE. Take the other 2 for $20 CONUS
High Cotton:


Polo Made in Italy: GONE


Beau Ties Ltd: GONE


Talbott:


Cordial Churchman wool: SOLD PENDING PAYMENT


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

must. resist.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice bowties...
I can almost hear the theme music from Jaws building up to crescendo as 32rollandrock pounces on the unsuspecting bowties with reckless abandon.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

SOLD


----------



## 32rollandrock

I claimed only two...



drlivingston said:


> Nice bowties...
> I can almost hear the theme music from Jaws building up to crescendo as 32rollandrock pounces on the unsuspecting bowties with reckless abandon.


----------



## Trad-ish

A big thanks to TweedyDon. As advertised, he's a great seller!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops on ties and surcingle belts.*

Some ties for sale...drop to $13 each. Make me an offer on multiple ties.

1) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.5" wide


2) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.25" wide 


3) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.75" wide 


4) Robert Talbott repp silk 3.25" wide


5) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.75" wide


6) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


7) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


8) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.25" wide


9) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25"


10) Pendleton wool 3 1/8" wide


11) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


*

Surcingle/emblematic belts*



Belt 1 is claimed. Belts 2-5 measure around 35.5-36" from end of strap to middle hole. Dooney/Bourke - Local S.C. Shop - Eliza B - Eliza B - Unknown
Belt 6 measures 40.5".

Drop to $13 each. Make me an offer on multiples.


----------



## fastfiat81

A few shirts and ties up here before I put them on ebay. Shirts are $22 each CONUS. Ties are $20 each CONUS.

Brooks Brothers blue striped supima cotton. Heavy cotton. Fresh from the cleaners. Traditional fit. 17-35
Shoulder-19.5
PTP- 25.5
Sleeve- 25
BOC- 32.5


https://

Brooks Brothers cream (off white) supima cotton. Fresh from the cleaners. Traditional fit. Non-iron 16-34
Shoulder-19
PTP- 25
Sleeve- 24.75
BOC- 33


https://

Brooks Brothers blue supima cotton. Fresh from the cleaners. Traditional fit. Non-iron 16-34
Shoulder-19
PTP- 25
Sleeve- 25
BOC- 32.5

https://


Green/Silver Daniel Cremieux Signature Collection tie. 7 fold-limited edition. Made in Italy. 9/10 shape.

https://
 

Purple polka dot Daniel Cremieux Signature Collection tie. 7 fold-limited edition. Made in Italy. 9/10 shape.


----------



## mh3203

Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan Color #8 Shoes

Each of these shoes are made by Alden for Brooks Brothers.

Prices include US shipping with tracking. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. Please email me if you are interested in buying these shoes at [email protected]

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always be between 3 and 4 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

1 Pair of Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan #8 Wing Tips Size 10 D. $300.00
1 pair of Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan #8 Leather Cap Toe size 11 1/2 D. $300.00
1 Pair of Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan #8 Leather Cap Toe Size 10 D. $300.00







https://
https://


----------



## AlanC

*Brooks Brothers OCBD*
Made in USA
17.5 x 33

Soft, off-white. I love this shirt with tweeds, especially.

Fantastic condition.

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal










And new markdowns on these two great Gitmans.

$18/ea or $30 for both delivered CONUS, Paypal

_NOW $20/ea or $35 for both._



AlanC said:


> *Gitman Brothers* shirts
> Made in USA
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal (or $45 for both)
> 
> 1) Blue forward point pinpoint oxford
> Tagged size: 15 x 33
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Striped spread collar
> Tagged size: 14.5 x 33


----------



## CMDC

UPDATE AND DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Lots more shirts. All in excellent condition--no flaws, except for a few in like new condition as noted.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Double Mercerized Polo in khaki
> Size L
> Like new condition
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button down sport shirt for Laurance of Annapolis
> I'm almost positive this is by Gitman Bros., given the tagging
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/blue stripe pinpoint bd
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers orange polo
> Size XL
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Double Mercerized polo in burgundy
> Size XL
> Like new condition
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers blue forward point dress shirt for Wm A Fox of DC
> Made in USA
> 17 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers white w/khaki and blue mini-windowpane spread collar dress shirt for Wm A Fox of DC
> Made in USA
> 17 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.M. Williams button down sport shirt
> Made in Australia
> Size XXL--measures 18 x 36
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

This one still available. Drop...



CMDC said:


> All shirts in excellent condition.
> 
> Brooks Brothers multi-blue gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

MORE DROPS. CAN'T BELIEVE SOME OF THESE ARE STILL HERE.



CMDC said:


> Here are this week's offerings. All are in excellent condition with no flaws. A few, as noted, are like new.
> 
> Murray's Toggery Shop pink odcd. Made in USA. Like new condition.
> Tagged L
> Measures 17 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue butcher stripe bd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress multicolor bd sport shirt
> Size L
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers yellow pinpoint ocbd
> Made in USA
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers black minigingham bd
> Made in USA
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis multicolor bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL Slim Fit
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren khaki unconstructed cotton sport coat
> 3 button; darted; 3 patch pockets; single vent
> No shoulder padding whatsoever
> Excellent condition--little if any wear
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress burgundy pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> Excellent condition
> 
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano Barbera polo shirt
> Made in Italy
> Breast pocket
> Tagged L but seems more like a larger Medium
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length 28.5
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## Jeremy_C

*Brooks Brothers suit in my last thread is sold... Here are a few price drops.*
​


Jeremy_C said:


> The Brooks Brothers suit from my last post is sold. Here are some ties for sale.
> Sorry for the bad pics.
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Tie Lot*
> *Price:* Now $20 $25 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Polo/Ralph Lauren/Chaps 4 Tie Lot
> Details:* 3 on the left are silk. Vintage Burgundy tie on right has mark from marker on back of tie and shows minor wear on front.
> *Price:* Now $20 $25 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbott 5 Tie Lot
> Details:* All are silk. (3 ARE BEST OF CLASS)
> *Price:* Now $20 $30 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)
> 
> 
> *Armani Tie 5 Lot
> Details:* All are silk. Few condition issues. (signs of wear on solid purple, tag coming off on one side on light blue tie, mark from marker on back of navy tie.
> *Price:* Now $25 $35 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)
> 
> 
> *MISC 9 Tie Lot
> Details:* Fendi, Versace, Paolo Gucci Tie, Pierre Balmain, Zegna, Liberty Of London, a few more. Only condition issue is a silver mark from a marker on the back of the Versace tie.
> *Price:* Now $25 $40 shipped in a small priority flat rate box. (Cheaper if you dont mind the ties folded in a bubble mailer)





Jeremy_C said:


> *
> Brand: *Hart Schaffner Marx Suit
> *Size:* 40R.
> *Waist:* 34 (2-2 3/4 to let out)
> *Inseam:* 29 (Couple inches to let out)
> *Price: *CONUS with tracking number $65 OBO USD. *Now $45.* *Now $35*
> *Notes: *Cuffs on pants & braces buttons on the inside of pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand: *Armani Suit
> *Size:* No tag but but to true to typical Armani the measurements are weird. Fits like 42L with wide shoulders/chest or a 44L with a small waist.
> *Color: *Olive
> *Measurements using AAAC method:*
> Chest- 23
> Shoulder- 21
> Jacket length- 32 3/4
> Sleeve length- 25 (Fabric to let out)
> *Pants Waist:* 35 with 1- 1/2 to let out.
> *Pants Inseam:* 33 1/2 with a couple inches extra.
> *Notes:* Cuffs on pants. Tiny holes on jacket lining(see pics), but absolutely no damage to suit jacket.
> *Price: *CONUS with tracking number.*Now $55. **Now $40*
> 
> 
> *Brand:* Polo University Tweed 3/2 roll jacket with functional lapel/throat closure. .
> *Size:* No tag but fits like a 42R
> *Measurements using AAAC method:*
> Chest- 22-1/2
> Shoulder- 19
> Jacket length- 31
> Sleeve length- 25
> *Price:* CONUS with tracking number $40 OBO USD. *Now $29.* *Now $25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand:* Burberry Coat
> *Price:* $45 *Now $29.* *Now $25*
> *Size:* Not tagged but fits like a 42R.
> *Chest:* 22
> *Sleeve Length:* 24 (Couple inches to let out)
> *Jacket Length:* 30 1/2
> *Shoulder:* 19 3/4
> *Vent:* Yes


*NEW ADD Last minute add.*

*Brand:* Brooks Brothers Suit
*Size:* Tagged 44R . Waist 40 (Fabric to let out in waist and inseam)
Will measure upon request.
*Color:* Blueish Gray
*Price:* *$45 OBO in the CONUS with tracking number*.


 


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers Seersucker shorts
Size 34 Red/Blue stripe. Measures to about a 35" waist with an 8.5" inseam. Got these on the exchange a few months ago but they didn't work out and I'm just now getting around to relisting. No flaws, freshly washed.
I believe I paid $25 so I'm just looking to recoop that.


DROPS and UPDATES-

Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
Asking $85 >* $80* shipped CONUS.

Florsheim Imperial LWB - 13C
Black pebble grain with the V-Cleat heel. Some wear on back edge of the left shoe.
  
Asking $55 > *$51* shipped CONUS.

Lands End 16-34 yellow unistripe OCBD

Claimed


----------



## mikeh

I have a few items I need to get out of the house. If you're interested in more pics or details, let me know and I can send you some. I'm putting prices on, but am open to offers. All prices include US shipping.

Allen Edmonds Berkley is a PTB that is on the 4 last and has a single sole. *9D* Frankly, I like the look a little better than the Leeds, and will be watching for them in my size. These are Dark Brown Burnished Calf, and over the years have developed a bit of an antiqued look. Seconds, but very nice looking shoe. $65 in the US.


Hickey Freeman Suit 42 R Gray Glen plaid with light blue window pane overstriping. Soft fabric, and as always plenty of handwork.
Single vent, trousers are pleated and cuffed. Some room to let out the trouser waist, but not any to lengthen them unless you give up the cuffs. $75
Jacket 
PTP 23
SHD 20
BOC 31
SLV 26

Trousers
Waist 18 across
Inseam 30.5
Outseam 42




*Sportcoats*
42L Polo PRL Tweed - Brown Herringbone with subtle striping in many colors. Beautiful pattern, somebody should grab this. $50


Chester Barrie for Carroll & Co Wool/Cashmere tweed. Gray and Charcoal herringbone with wine, mustard, and blue (can't come up with a good food term for blue&#8230 over striping. This is a gorgeous jacket, and a good enough reason to come up with ways to wear a gray jacket. And check out that lining! Unfortunately, the sizing seems to be a bit outside the normal range. Tagged a 46, but I don't think so. See measurements. $50
PTP 23
SHD 20.5
WST 21.5
SLV 24
BOC 31.5


*Shirts*
15.5x33 Polo Ralph Lauren Script Label blue micro-stripe (is there a better term for this?) $35


15.5 x 33 Charles Tyrwhitt FC Blue Glen Plaid pattern with yellow overstripe $25


----------



## bigwordprof

Take $2 off each of these shirts.



bigwordprof said:


> I am cleaning out some of my old shirts. Most of these have only been worn once or twice. All prices include shipping in the continental US. Please PM me with questions.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/m9op.jpg/
> Slim fit BB made in USA all-cotton OCBD in blue. Tagged 18-36. Smaller than that, more like a 17.5-35/36. $20 conus.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/mxa6.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/zaab.jpg/
> BB non iron contrast collar and french cuff blue button down. Spread collar. 18-36 slim fit. $12 conus.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/q7ut.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/p3ll.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/7mpd.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/w7os.jpg/
> Custom must iron lt blue gingham french cuff. 17.5-36 slim. Spot on pocket and ink stains on back. Free, just cover shipping.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/vab4.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/58tj.jpg/
> Custom BB lavender parquet pattern must iron buttondown. Made in the USA. 17.5-36 slim. $12 conus.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/4vol.jpg/
> Custom BB made in USA must iron tennis collar, double button mitered cuff, white ocbd. 17.5/36 slim fit. $12 conus.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/xqjm.jpg/
> Pink BB made in USA OCBD. Fits like a 17.5-35/36. Slim fit. $20 conus.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/jcbb.jpg/
> BB ecru OCBD, must iron, made in USA. Slim fit. Tagged 18-37. Fits more like 17.5/36/37. $20 conus.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/5xtn.jpg/
> Polo, made in china, white ocbd. Collar buttons have been removed. Tagged 18.5-37. Just cover shipping.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/e4sl.jpg/
> BB made in USA must iron OCBD in blue stripe. Tagged 18-37 slim fit. Fits like 17.5-35/36 slim. $20 conus.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/89ct.jpg/
> BBBF white made in USA must iron OCBD. No button collar. Size BB5. $20 conus. *SOLD*
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/c7zj.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/lp4b.jpg/
> BBBF short sleeve plaid shirt. BB5 size. Short collar. Very minor mill flaw beside front placket. $10 conus. *SOLD*


----------



## hooker4186

A couple things:

Alden for BB Black Captoes Model 901 Marked Size 12D.
Appear to have only been worn a handful of times.
*$**125 Shipped CONUS*









Lands End Green Silk Knit - Tie Made in Italy - *SOLD THANKS*


----------



## maximar

Alden for Brooks Brothers LHS shell cordovan penny loafers for sale at the sales forum. 9e burgundy/color 8 unlined.


----------



## Pentheos

*Want some long ties?*







Green Land's End 100% silk knit - 3" x 60"
Burgundy Brooks Brothers 100% silk knit - 3" x 56"
Patch madras Brooks Brothers - 3.5" x 59"

I'd like $15 CONUS per tie, or two for $25, or take all three for $35.


----------



## Pentheos

*More bows!*

More bow ties!



Paisley and regimental Brooks Brothers. The red, white, and blue one is, I think, Ben Silver - or J Press. Its origins are not humble.

I'd like $15 CONUS per tie, or two for $25, or take all three for $35.


----------



## Pentheos

Allen Edmonds Concord 12 EEE in burgundy calf-skin









Purchased new a few years ago by me, this last never worked for my foot, and I think I need a size larger now anyways. Sparingly worn.

I know some put no stock in measurements, but for those who do, they measure 4 9/16[SUP]th[/SUP] inches x 13 1/8[SUP]th[/SUP] inches.

I'd like $75 CONUS - but please make me an offer, they're just sitting around, haven't been worn in years.


----------



## Pentheos

These are the first installments in my long-promised purge. Be on the lookout for 30 or so Brooks Brothers ties, 48L Brooks Brothers jackets, suits, and Harris Tweed jackets, some shell cordovan, and some winter coats, maybe some more shoes too. And a free J Press suit in 48L.


----------



## CMDC

Just three offerings for this week. These will probably be the last items for a while. Things have started to pile up and I've got to get some stuff moved out.

Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus



















Mercerized polo from the Masters for any golfers out there.
Size L

$20 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren madras shorts
Made in India
Flat front

Size 38

$21 conus


----------



## Trad-ish

Waiting with bated breath...



Pentheos said:


> These are the first installments in my long-promised purge. Be on the lookout for 30 or so Brooks Brothers ties, 48L Brooks Brothers jackets, suits, and Harris Tweed jackets, some shell cordovan, and some winter coats, maybe some more shoes too. And a free J Press suit in 48L.


----------



## wacolo

$25--->$20 Majer Brown Windowpane Trousers 36x31 Made in USA Double Forward Pleats and Cuffed. Three season weight to the material. The horizontal stripe is a dark teal and the vertical is a medium blue/ Clean inside and out. 




$40--->$35 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44. The sweater measures 22.5" at the chest. Beautiful condition. A tight weave and very soft.

$30--->$27 shipped conus. Bills Flannel Lined M1- 35x29 The pants are cuffed. Give them an 8/10. No stains to speak of and everything is secure if a bit wrinkled. These are mine. The M1 just doesn't work for me and I have lost some weight. I wore them a number of times and laundered them at
home.

$40--->$35 shipped CONUS Made in USA Converse Chuck Taylor All-Star High Tops Size 13 Worn very little if any. Virtually no marks on the soles and the uppers are very clean. 



$25---$22 Sebago Penny Loafers Made in Maine, USA 9D The uppers are in very good shape and lots of life left to the soles and heels. There is a ding to the back quarter of the left shoe. I have shown it in the last pic._*
https://postimage.org/
*_

$30--->$25 Gitman Bros Dress shirt for Oak Hall 16.5/34 Spread Collar, plain cuffs and in great shape. The base is a faint purple with a check of green, orange, gold, pink, blue etc.


----------



## mikeh

Berkleys in my post above have sold.


----------



## Pentheos

*Harris Tweed for the larger animal*

1. 48L Harris Tweed

Lovely Harris Tweed in earthtones for Pitlochry. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California or in my new career. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition. I'd like $50 CONUS but I will entertain offers.







BOC: 33.5"
Shoulders: 21"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 26.5" (+2")

2. 48XL Harris Tweed

Another Harris Tweed in earthtones, this one for High & Mighty. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California or in my new career. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition with one exception: the lining tore next to an interior pocket, but has been repaired, as you can see in the photo which shows its pedigree. I'd like $50 CONUS and I will entertain offers.






BOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 25" (+2")

*I'll cut a deal: buy both for $90 CONUS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS!*

*I have dozens of beautiful shirts to pass on today, from J. Press, Turnbull & Asser, Lewin, Pink, Canali, Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, all prices include FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

All shirts are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with interest and offers!!!*

​
1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15.5-5. A beautiful, older shirt! My pictures don't do this shirt justice at all; it's a wonderful pale lilac miniature glen plaid that's very, very subtle. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Contrast collar. Asking just $18.

 

2) Turnbull & Asser. Claimed!

3) Cable Car Clothiers. Sea Island cotton. 17-34. Good/Very Good condition. Claimed

4) Thomas Pink. 16-26. MADE IN IRELAND, and so dating from when Pink was intending to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Beautiful. Asking $18.

  

5) J. McLaughlin. Size L. From the overpriced Preppy store in Princeton. This has contrast striped lining in both collars and cuffs, as shown. Chest: 22, sleeve: 35. Asking just $16.

  

6) Brooks Brothers gingham, seersucker-y shirt. XL. Perfect for the summer! Chest: 23 3/4. Short sleeves. Claimed

7) Canali. 16.5-42. BEAUTIFUL! Asking just $20.

  

8) Maus and Hoffman. XXL. A beautiful shirt! Chest: 28, sleeve 35. Asking just $17.

  

9) Brooks Brothers button down. 15.5-R. Butcher stripe. Very Good/Excellent condition. Claimed

10) Bobby Jones casual shirt. XL. Woven in Italy. Chest: 25 1/4, sleeve 36 1/4. Asking $16.

  

11) Austin Reed, size L. A wonderful vintage shirt, that's 50/50 wool/cotton. Wonderful collar fastening system! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 29 3/4. Asking $14.

  

12) Woolrich casual shirt in brushed cotton. . L. A pale primrose yellow. MADE IN THE USA! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 33 3/4, length: 29 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

13) Brooks Brothers. L. Seersucker-y, short sleeve. Chest 23. Asking just $15.

  

14) Viyella by Patrick James. L. Beautiful! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 34. Claimed!

15) Orvis casual shirt. L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

16) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo. L. Chest 23 3/4. Asking $16.

 

17) Lacoste polo. Size 7. Chest 23. Beautiful! Claimed

18) Brooks Brothers seersucker-y shirt. Size L. Asking $16. Chest: 23 3/4.

  

19) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 16-34. The Classic! very Good/Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $18.

 

20) Land's End. 17-35. Asking just $16.

  

21) Viyella tattersall shirt. L. Absolutely beautiful! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Asking $24.

    

22) Brooks Brothers tartan. XL. Reversed material; lightweight and perfect for summer! Very Good condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34. Claimed

23) Brooks Brothers sport shirt. L. Chest: 26, sleeve 34 1/2. Rumpled, but Very Good condition otherwise. Asking just $12.

 

24) Rubinacci. 16. BEAUTIFUL! Made in italy. Spread collar, excellent condition. Asking just $20.

  

25) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. L. A beautiful dark rust! The label picture shows the color most accurately. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, sleeve 35. Asking just $16.

  

26) J. Press. 16-34. An absolutely beautiful shirt! Some minor marking on the inside of the collar, which might come out but in any case can't be seen when worn. Hence, just very Good condition, and so just Claimed

27) T. M. Lewin. 16.5, 42. Made in England, back when Lewin was a real shirtmaker! French cuffs. Asking just $ 18, or offer.

 

28) Brooks Brothers OCBD. The classic, in the desirable blue and white stripe! Made in the USA. SOme discoloration in the interior neck, which might or might not launder out. Hence asking just $12, or offer.

  

29) Brooks Brothers. 17.5-34/35. Stripes! Asking just $15.

  

30) Land's End Polo shirt. 42-44. Pale lilac. $8.

 

Previously listed, with price drops:

31) *Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel". 16-Long Sleeve. *8-/20 cotton/wool. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! In excellent condition. Claimed

32) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $14

  

33) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

34) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

*35) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

36) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

37) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

38) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $8

  

39) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $7

  

*40) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12, or offer.

 

*41) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*42) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*43) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*44) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

45)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

46) *XL Woolrich shirt jacket*. Made in the USA. A trad. cold-weather classic! Excellent condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 27, Sleeve from shoulder: 26 1/5, Length (BOC): 33. Claimed

47) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $10.

 

48) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $8

 

49) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

 

50) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $14.

 

51) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $11.

 

52) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. *Size L, Tall. Very Good condition; minor rumpling only. Claimed

53) *Viyella, woven in SCOTLAND for Land's End. Size L, Tall. *Very Good/Excellent condition; minor rumpling only. Claimed

54) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $14.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Trad-ish said:


> Waiting with bated breath...


X2 Finally, something in my size.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Jackets!*

*I have several beautiful summer jackets available today--including Pal Zileri, Brooks bros., and madras--and 3/2 sacks, including a true beauty in pale pink!

​
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Terrific Madras Jacket--the Ivy classic!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be the same type of cotton used by Haspel and Brooks for their wash and wear jackets, the mainstays of the Ivy summer. This lovely jacket is a classic yet subdued Madras pattern, with navy, cream, charcoal, rose-red and mustard in its medley colourway. This is half-lined, has a single vent, and classic two-button cuffs. It was made in the USA. Apart from some minor pen marks on the lining by the right-hand inside pocket, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



    

*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Haspel for The English Shop of Princeton.* Claimed!

*3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "1818 Madison" herringbone jacket, silk, linen, wool. POCKETS BASTED SHUT! *

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful Italian-woven fabric that's 37, 33, 30 blend of silk, linen, and wool this jacket has a lovely hand and drape. The colourway is a subdued raw-linen light beige and cream herringbone. It is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single centre vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, with all of the front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking $45, or offer.

Tagged a 45L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



    

*4) Seersucker Jacket in excellent condition!*

Yes, this is recent JAB, and so isn't the most outstanding jacket one could buy.... But it's a lovely real seersucker jacket, and at this price it's hard to pass up! In a classic light blue and cream seersucker stripe, this is fully lined in very lightweight lining, and features a centre vent. It is in excellent condition. It is 100% cotton.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/8



   

*5) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*6) GORGEOUS Pal Zileri in wool, linen, and silk!*

This is simply stunning. Cut from a blend of wool (25%), linen (35%), and silk (40%), this wonderful jacket has a lovely summer colourway of creamy raw linen in a very subtle herringbone. Made in Italy (where else?) by Pal Zileri, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and in unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It features a three button front, and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and an absolute steal, since I'm asking

*just $45, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



    

*7) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*8) GORGEOUS Dusty Pink 3/2 sack from Roots!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful pale duty pink cloth, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack. Made for the now-defunct trad. store Roots for its top-of-the-line Beacon Hill menswear collection, this beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with three button cuffs. It features a single centre vent, and a beautiful lapel roll. It has a tiny and almost unnoticeable small dot on the cuff under the buttons on one sleeve, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a really, really unusual and beautiful jacket, and is a steal as I'm

*asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*SOME NOW FREE! Price drops on remaining jackets from previous posts!*

*SERIOUS PRICE CUTS ACROSS THE BOARD! I have a lot more items to list, and so I've consolidated my jacket threads--all of which were due to be bumped!--here. There's also some serious price drops on most items, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

ALL PRICES INCLUDE CONUS SHIPPING!

Again--ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $20, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*3) Italian miniature houndstooth 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers*

*FREE!*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this lovely Spring-Summer weight jacket is all wool, and is cut from a lovely miniature houdstooth. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and it's in excellent condition apart from a very, very small blemish on the lapel that I have only just noticed, and had to squint at to make sure that it wasn't just part of the pattern. This is hardly noticeable at all, and might well come out with a dry clean, but it is there, and so this jacket is

*FREE --just pay $13 shipping!

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeev: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 3/4










      

*4) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $17, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*6) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*10) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$24, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*11) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

*FREE!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*14) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $24, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*16) Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 sack--with patch pockets!*

*FREE!*

A Trad/Ivy Classic! Cut from grey herringbone tweed, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It has a single centre vent. Unfortunately, it has some issues on the leftarm, namely some discolouration and three very small holes. It would still serve well as a knockabout weekend jacket, and has the arm issues just give it a lovely tradly patina! However, it is just in Good condition, and so is

*just $13 for shipping!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*17) Brooks Brothers Dark Green Cord Jacket*

Cut from a wonderfully versatile dark, dark bottle-green cord, this lovely jacket from Brooks Bros. has a standard two button front, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*21) BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Gingham jacket by Hardwick!*

Like PBM, Hardwick is one of the more overlooked American trad. clothiers--a pity, as their lighter-weight clothes have been Ivy summer staples for years. And this beautiful gingham jacket shows why. Made in the USA, this jacket is wonderfully versatile--as comfortable as seersucker of vintage Madras, but with a more subdued patterning, and hence much easier to wear. This jacket is fully lined in an ivory-coloured lining, has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly cotton. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33 3/4





   

*
22) Paul Stuart Blazer--From VICE ADMIRAL USN (Ret) N. Ronald Thurman! CONNECTION TO THE TITANIC! c. 46XL*



This jacket is absolutely wonderful--both in itself, and because of its provenance! This was formerly the property of Vice Admiral N. Ronald Thurman, the Vice Admiral of the USN who oversaw the undersea exploratory expedition that discovered the remains of the Titanic. (The USN was not interested in the Titanic, but in two sunken naval nuclear submarines; the Titanic just happened to be in the same area!) Because of this, one of Thurman's many distinctions is that for a short period of time only he and the oceanographer in change of the expedition at sea knew that the Titanic had been found.

If you're a Titanic buff, this would make this jacket pretty darn appealing. But even if you're not, the jacket's appealing in and of itself! Cut from a lovely dark bottle-green cloth (no Master's comments here!) with a wonderful hand and drape this features subtle darts and flapped pockets. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It features a single centre vent, and four kissing metal cuff buttons on each sleeve; these have a wonderful metallic tone that complements the cloth beautifully.

It was Made in Canada by Paul Stuart.

This jacket is in excellent condition except for a minor smudge on one sleeve, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; hence, this is in Very Good condition only.

As such, given the provenance of this jacket, as well as its quality and beauty, how about *just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with lower offers being VERY welcome?* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:

Tagged 46XL
*
Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 34

*NB: My apologies for the orientation of some of the pictures--photobucket isn't cooperating!​*



     ​


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

Bow Ties....$14 each or $70 for the lot All are adjustable and and stain free.
Left to right
1. Rust with green and gold "leaves" 100% Silk
2. Talbott Fuschia Floral 100% Silk
3. Talbott Yellow Paisley 100% Silk
4. Superba old stock NWT Silver 100% Silk
5. Christain Dior Navy and Gray 100% Silk
6. Hanauer

https://postimg.org/image/52wynj9f7/ https://postimg.org/image/i0otx4sc3/


----------



## TweedyDon

The American classic--Levis Trucker jean jackets! Both of these are in excellent condition; asking just *$25 each, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. As always, offers welcome!

*1) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*2) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Willis & Geiger Shirt Jacket--from Patrick!*

I don't often list single items in my sales threads, but this shirt-jacket from Willis & Geiger thoroughly deserves this honor! In excellent condition, this features epaulettes, two flapped and buttoned front pockets, and a locker loop at the back, supported by a cross-stitched patch for strength. This also features a center back box pleat for ease of movement. Cut generously, this is designed to be worn as a shirt or as a shirt-jacket; it's certainly substantial enough for this--the twill cloth it's cut from is a rugged and durable combination of wool and polyester.

Willis & Geiger items are both sought after and becoming increasingly rare, especially in this condition, and so this is a steal at *just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged XL, this measures:*

Chest: 27
Sleeve: 36 1/2
Shoulder: 22 1/2

(Remember, this is a shirt jacket and so cut more generously than a shirt!)

​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Trousers!*

_*All waist measurements are taken flat across the waist.

All trousers are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*_​
*All trousers are FLAT FRONT unless otherwise noted!​*

​
3) Brooks Brothers khakis. The standard! Waist 19 1/4, inseam 28 3/4, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1" extra. Asking just$16,

 

4) Land's End Reds. Tagged size 38; waist 19 3/4, inseam 28 3./4, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1/2 under. Claimed

5) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $18, or offer.

  

7) Bill's khakis. Excellent condition, apart from a small brown nailhead mark on the left thigh. Tagged 40; Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 (+2). Asking just $22, or offer.

  

8) Reds shorts, by Land's End. A summer classic! Tagged 38; waist 18 1/2, inseam 9 1/4. Claimed

9) LL Bean Reds. A trad summer classic! Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $15.

 

11) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $16

 

12) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $19, or offer.

 

13) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $22, or offer.

   

14) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $18

 

15) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Claimed

*18) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and Updates*

Brooks Brothers Seersucker shorts
Size 34 Red/Blue stripe. Measures to about a 35" waist with an 8.5" inseam. Got these on the exchange a few months ago but they didn't work out and I'm just now getting around to relisting. No flaws, freshly washed.
$25 > *$23.50*


Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
Asking $85 >$80 >* $77* shipped CONUS.

Florsheim Imperial LWB - 13C
Black pebble grain with the V-Cleat heel. Some wear on back edge of the left shoe.
  
Asking $55 > $51 > *$58.50* shipped CONUS.

Ties - all in good shape... *$12* each. Make me an offer on multiple ties.

1) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.5" wide


2) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.25" wide 


3) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.75" wide 


4) Robert Talbott repp silk 3.25" wide


5) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.75" wide


6) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


7) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


8) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.25" wide


9) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25"


10) Pendleton wool 3 1/8" wide


11) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


*

Surcingle/emblematic belts*



Belt 1 is claimed. Belts 2-5 measure around 35.5-36" from end of strap to middle hole. Dooney/Bourke - Local S.C. Shop - Eliza B - Eliza B - Unknown
Belt 6 measures 40.5".

*$12* each. Make me an offer on multiples.


----------



## nonartful dodger

*$35.00*>>*$30.00*, or make an offer.



nonartful dodger said:


> *While not a grail...... it's at least an artifact. Gorsart blazer 40R in camelhair (?)
> 
> *A beautiful blazer with less than stellar pics. The blazer is from Gorsart's when they were on Duane Street in lower Manhattan prior to Murray Street . Disappointed in the photos, but it is a navy blazer and not black. The coat is is in very good condition overall with one small area in the liner and a small repair on the inside pocket. The blazer has Roman coin buttons. It's a strange little hybrid in that it has a 3/2 roll with darts. A small tag fell out of one of the pockets that has "CML 40", so I am assuming it is camel hair (it does feel like it). I did the under the bottom button test and felt three distinct layers, so I'm fairly sure it's fully canvassed. Measurements are: chest - 42" waist - 40" shoulder - 18" length - 30" sleeve - 24" (+, at least, 1"). *CONUS $35.00.* PM me with any questions and thank you.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Ben Silver cotton trousers
Cream/ivory color
Flat front & cuffed
Tagged 34
17" waist + 2.75" to let
29.5" Inseam + 3" to let from cuffs

*sold*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PRL patchwork madras shorts
Sz 32
16" waist
9.5" inseam

$20 shipped CONUS


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Lacoste polo
Navy blue
Size 6

*sold*


----------



## leisureclass

Navy Hopsack 3/2 Sack Blazer from Briggs Ltd. of Providence, RI
Featuring: Soft shoulders, patch pockets, 3/2 roll, brass buttons, half lining and lightweight hopsack material, hook vent, and swelled edges.

No tagged size, but about a 40R, check the following measurements against a well fitting blazer:

Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Back (under collar): 30"

In the interest of full disclosure: There are some loose threads in the lining where the back connects to the arms (in the armpit area), there is no damage to the material, just loose threads. OTHERWISE GREAT CONDITION.

* ASKING $40 Shipped CONUS*

https://imageshack.com/i/nb8uzwj/
MORE SHOTS:https://imageshack.com/i/n62vh8j
https://imageshack.com/i/mjpuw5j


----------



## AlanC

New drops, make an offer.

*Brooks Brothers OCBD*
Made in USA
17.5 x 33

Soft, off-white. I love this shirt with tweeds, especially.

Fantastic condition.

*NOW $20*

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal










And for the Gitmans below:

*NOW $15/ea or $25 for both.*

$18/ea or $30 for both delivered CONUS, Paypal

_NOW $20/ea or $35 for both._



AlanC said:


> *Gitman Brothers* shirts
> Made in USA
> $25/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal (or $45 for both)
> 
> 1) Blue forward point pinpoint oxford
> Tagged size: 15 x 33
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Striped spread collar
> Tagged size: 14.5 x 33


----------



## CMDC

I sold a similar pair of these about a month ago. These are very very nice and if the inseam was a bit longer, they'd be mine by now.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Ben Silver cotton trousers
> Cream/ivory color
> Flat front & cuffed
> Tagged 34
> 17" waist + 2.75" to let
> 29.5" Inseam + 3" to let from cuffs
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## mikeh

Dropping prices on these - contact me with offers if you're inclined.



mikeh said:


> I have a few items I need to get out of the house. If you're interested in more pics or details, let me know and I can send you some. I'm putting prices on, but am open to offers. All prices include US shipping.
> 
> Hickey Freeman Suit 42 R Gray Glen plaid with light blue window pane overstriping. Soft fabric, and as always plenty of handwork.
> Single vent, trousers are pleated and cuffed. Some room to let out the trouser waist, but not any to lengthen them unless you give up the cuffs. $75 > 70
> Jacket
> PTP 23
> SHD 20
> BOC 31
> SLV 26
> 
> Trousers
> Waist 18 across
> Inseam 30.5
> Outseam 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sportcoats*
> 42L Polo PRL Tweed - Brown Herringbone with subtle striping in many colors. Beautiful pattern, somebody should grab this. $50 > 45
> 
> 
> Chester Barrie for Carroll & Co Wool/Cashmere tweed. Gray and Charcoal herringbone with wine, mustard, and blue (can't come up with a good food term for blue&#8230 over striping. This is a gorgeous jacket, and a good enough reason to come up with ways to wear a gray jacket. And check out that lining! Unfortunately, the sizing seems to be a bit outside the normal range. Tagged a 46, but I don't think so. See measurements. $50 > 45
> PTP 23
> SHD 20.5
> WST 21.5
> SLV 24
> BOC 31.5
> 
> 
> *Shirts*
> 15.5x33 Polo Ralph Lauren Script Label blue micro-stripe (is there a better term for this?) $35 > 32
> 
> 
> 15.5 x 33 Charles Tyrwhitt FC Blue Glen Plaid pattern with yellow overstripe $25 > 22


----------



## TweedyDon

There's some great stuff languishing here--I'm shocked that Chester Barrie is still available, and that Briggs blazer is from a superb and now-defunct men's store--I had a tweed suit from there pass through my hands, and it was first quality!


----------



## Jovan

I suspect a lot of "I'd buy if it were my size" is at play. Certainly, that's the case with me!


----------



## leisureclass

^ Thanks Tweedy, means a lot coming from a knowledgeable guy such as yourself. I did a little bit of poking around online after posting the blazer and it seems like they still exist, although in a very different incarnation: https://briggsaustindoherty.com/bio.html - I also found a great old promo card, and put it up on my Tumblr, the link is below.


----------



## rtaylor

ArtVandala said:


> *
> Surcingle/emblematic belts*
> 
> 
> Belt 1 is claimed. Belts 2-5 measure around 35.5-36" from end of strap to middle hole. Dooney/Bourke - Local S.C. Shop - Eliza B - Eliza B - Unknown
> Belt 6 measures 40.5".
> 
> *$12* each. Make me an offer on multiples.


Ill take #2. PM me with payment instructions


----------



## AlanC

Anyone interested in black AE Park Avenues in size 13AAA? Let me know ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I scooped up 6 pairs of AE's this afternoon, none in my size of course. *They all have vibrams soles and are $40 shipped CONUS, except for the last pair which have leather soles and are $45 shipped CONUS.* I need to get rid of these like yesterday. I'm moving across town this weekend. Please don't make me haul all these gorgeous shoes with me.

Please PM me for paypal instructions.

9D Joplin
























9D 5-eyelet PTB
























9D 5-eyelet perforated cap toe blucher
























9D Perry
























9D 5-eyelet perforated cap toe blucher (same style as the third, but in black)
























8.5D Park Avenue (leather soles)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$40 CONUS for both pairs

any 11EE's out there?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Lands End
> 
> Two pairs of wintips
> 
> Size: 11 EE
> 
> 1 Black and 1 Brown
> 
> Both appear to have never been worn.
> 
> Glove soft leather.
> 
> $70 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #) for both pairs.
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Mint & ultra-comfy. $25 shipped CONUS

for $30 I'll throw in the lasted shoe trees seen in pic 1.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> J&M
> 
> Size 8.5 D
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Penny-Kiltie Loafers with Camp Moc Soles
> 
> These will be the most comfortable shoes you slide your feet into this decade.
> 
> They appear to have never been worn. Uppers are perfect.
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## mikeh

Hickey Freeman and Polo SC are claimed pending payment, but as others have pointed out, that Chester Barrie is still hanging around!
By the way: I know tassle loafers are trad - are they still trad if they are woven AND Bally, or is that too far outside the proper bounds of this thread? :devil:


----------



## teekayvee

mikeh said:


> By the way: I know tassle loafers are trad - are they still trad if they are woven AND Bally, or is that too far outside the proper bounds of this thread? :devil:


Up until, oh, about 15 years ago I would have considered Bally ultra-trad, but then they went almost (?) bust and went through a few changes in ownership. Now they're some kind of fashion-forward Gucci wannabe, with some rather nice shoes in their upper ranges that are way beyond anything I'd ever pay for a pair of shoes. Caution: none of this is fact-checked, just what a middle-aged guy who grew up in Switzerland dimly remembers.


----------



## mikeh

Really? I had no idea that Bally would have been considered part of trad dress. In that case, I'll offer these up on the exchange "Calling the size 8 trad!":













There is some wear to the soles, but the PO put on small toe caps early on, so they still have life left before work needs to be done. The uppers are gorgeous. I have more pics available but hate to clog up the thread, so if you want to see more let me know and I'll send them to you. Looking for $80, but willing to hear offers.



teekayvee said:


> Up until, oh, about 15 years ago I would have considered Bally ultra-trad, but then they went almost (?) bust and went through a few changes in ownership. Now they're some kind of fashion-forward Gucci wannabe, with some rather nice shoes in their upper ranges that are way beyond anything I'd ever pay for a pair of shoes. Caution: none of this is fact-checked, just what a middle-aged guy who grew up in Switzerland dimly remembers.


----------



## swillcrowe

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Ben Silver cotton trousers
> Cream/ivory color
> Flat front & cuffed
> Tagged 34
> 17" waist + 2.75" to let
> 29.5" Inseam + 3" to let from cuffs
> 
> *sold*


I would be interested in these.....are they still available?
PM if they are

Thanks
Steve


----------



## swillcrowe

Sorry....just saw that they are sold.....too bad. Maybe next time


----------



## MDP

swillcrowe said:


> I would be interested in these.....are they still available?
> PM if they are
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


FYI: Normally the hoped-to-be buyer sends the PM to the seller. I'm not sure any of the sellers actually look back through the thread for post like yours so I think you'll have better luck sending them PMs.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

What MDP said. Except I check the exchange religiously, so it's whatevs.


----------



## Titus_A

Dieu et les Dames said:


> so it's whatevs.


There's a lifetime ban for using a phrase like that, isn't there?


----------



## C. Sharp

Irish Poplin tie. 50/50 wool silk blend, green on black ground. 53 by 3 7/8. Shamrock design. $30.00 shipped. PM if interested.

https://postimage.org/
screenshot on pc

https://postimage.org/
picture share


----------



## stewartu

*Allen Edmonds Walton in chili, size 10.5 D*

Beautiful shoes. I love the color and the style. The leather is lovely and the double leather soles are in fantastic shape. I would like them even better if they were about one size larger. They are 10.5D and fit true to size. My sacrifice is your gain. Years of wear left in the soles. Any scuffs are purely superficial. I wore these today.

$70 shipped, and worth every penny. I am open to trades for something in an 11.5 D.

*SOLD*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

That would be good for my checking account.



Titus_A said:


> There's a lifetime ban for using a phrase like that, isn't there?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

LE 11EE's are sold
8.5 D PA's are sold


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Clearing Out S/S and Polos... L, XL, XL-T, XXL*

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$12 each; 2 for $20*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition* - This has a bit of a faded, "distressed" look.
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: XXL*
Neck: 20.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 27.5"
BOC: 30 +2" Tail
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*They're back....*

*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*

*Still trying to clear these out, so I'm dropping the price!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*PRICE: $25 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## stewartu

*Orvis Zambezi Jacket*

This is the classic Orvis Zambezi jacket in khaki twill. I bought this new a couple of years ago and have never really had much occasion to wear it. I think it has been worn twice. In excellent shape (hell, virtually unworn). Leather elbow patches, sleeve trim, collar tab closure, breast pocket trim.

Size is 44L and it fits true to size.

Any blemishes are in the photo. Jacket is perfect.

$55 shipped In continental US. My loss is your gain.

question or requests for additional photos welcome.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

All those AE's are sold. J&M mocs are still available.


----------



## Pentheos

*10% Price Drops on Current Items*

*Ties*







Green Land's End 100% silk knit - 3" x 60"
Burgundy Brooks Brothers 100% silk knit - 3" x 56" (sold pending payment)
Patch madras Brooks Brothers - 3.5" x 59"

I'd like $13.50 CONUS per tie, or two for $22.50, or take all three for $31.50.

*Shoes*

Allen Edmonds Concord 12 EEE in burgundy calf-skin









Purchased new a few years ago by me, this last never worked for my foot, and I think I need a size larger now anyways. Sparingly worn.

I know some put no stock in measurements, but for those who do, they measure 4 9/16[SUP]th[/SUP] inches x 13 1/8[SUP]th[/SUP] inches.

I'd like $67.50 CONUS - but please make me an offer, they're just sitting around, haven't been worn in years.

*Jackets*

1. 48L Harris Tweed

Lovely Harris Tweed in earthtones for Pitlochry. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California or in my new career. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition. I'd like $45 CONUS but I will entertain offers.







BOC: 33.5"
Shoulders: 21"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 26.5" (+2")

2. 48XL Harris Tweed

Another Harris Tweed in earthtones, this one for High & Mighty. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California or in my new career. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition with one exception: the lining tore next to an interior pocket, but has been repaired, as you can see in the photo which shows its pedigree. I'd like $45 CONUS and I will entertain offers.







BOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 25" (+2")

*I'll cut a deal: buy both for $80 CONUS.*


----------



## Pentheos

Burgundy knit sold pending payment.


----------



## stewartu

*Alden Oxfords 11b*

Alden Cape cod collection oxfords. Size 11B (fit better for a 10.5).
Beautiful shoes in terrific shape. Vibram soles, very comfortable.

I bought a little too small, wish they were a size bigger.

$60 shipped conus. Nice shoes. Make me an offer.
Additional pics on request.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining shirts!*

As always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, all prices include FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

All shirts are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with interest and offers!!![/B]


[/CENTER]

1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15.5-5. A beautiful, older shirt! My pictures don't do this shirt justice at all; it's a wonderful pale lilac miniature glen plaid that's very, very subtle. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Contrast collar. Asking just $18 >16.

 

5) J. McLaughlin. Size L. From the overpriced Preppy store in Princeton. This has contrast striped lining in both collars and cuffs, as shown. Chest: 22, sleeve: 35. Asking just $16 > 14.

  

7) Canali. 16.5-42. BEAUTIFUL! Asking just $24 > 19

  

8) Maus and Hoffman. XXL. A beautiful shirt! Chest: 28, sleeve 35. Asking just $17 > 15

  

10) Bobby Jones casual shirt. XL. Woven in Italy. Chest: 25 1/4, sleeve 36 1/4. Asking $16 > 14

  

11) Austin Reed, size L. A wonderful vintage shirt, that's 50/50 wool/cotton. Wonderful collar fastening system! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 29 3/4. Asking $14 > 12

  

12) Woolrich casual shirt in brushed cotton. . L. A pale primrose yellow. MADE IN THE USA! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 33 3/4, length: 29 1/2. Asking just $16 > 14

  

13) Brooks Brothers. L. Seersucker-y, short sleeve. Chest 23. Asking just $15 > 12

  

15) Orvis casual shirt. L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking just $14 > 12

  

16) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo. L. Chest 23 3/4. Asking $16 > 12

 

18) Brooks Brothers seersucker-y shirt. Size L. Asking $16 > 14 Chest: 23 3/4.

  

19) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 16-34. The Classic! very Good/Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $18 > 15

 

20) Land's End. 17-35. Asking just $16 > 14

  

21) Viyella tattersall shirt. L. Absolutely beautiful! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Asking $24 > 22

    

23) Brooks Brothers sport shirt. L. Chest: 26, sleeve 34 1/2. Rumpled, but Very Good condition otherwise. Asking just $12 > 10

 

24) Rubinacci. 16. BEAUTIFUL! Made in italy. Spread collar, excellent condition. Asking just $20 > 18

  

25) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. L. A beautiful dark rust! The label picture shows the color most accurately. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, sleeve 35. Asking just $16 > 14

  

27) T. M. Lewin. 16.5, 42. Made in England, back when Lewin was a real shirtmaker! French cuffs. Asking just $ 18 > 16, or offer.




29) Brooks Brothers. 17.5-34/35. Stripes! Asking just $15 > 13

  

30) Land's End Polo shirt. 42-44. Pale lilac. $8 > 6

 

32) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 12

  

33) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $12 > 10

 

34) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $15 > 13

 

*35) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 12

 

36) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $14 > 12

 

37) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

38) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $8 > 6

  

39) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $7 > 6

  

*40) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $12 > 10, or offer.

 

*41) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*42) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*43) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*44) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

45)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

47) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $10.

 

48) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $8

 

49) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

 

50) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $14.

 

51) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $11.

 

54) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining Jackets!*

*I have several beautiful summer jackets available today--including Pal Zileri, Brooks bros., and madras--and 3/2 sacks, including a true beauty in pale pink!

​
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Terrific Madras Jacket--the Ivy classic!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be the same type of cotton used by Haspel and Brooks for their wash and wear jackets, the mainstays of the Ivy summer. This lovely jacket is a classic yet subdued Madras pattern, with navy, cream, charcoal, rose-red and mustard in its medley colourway. This is half-lined, has a single vent, and classic two-button cuffs. It was made in the USA. Apart from some minor pen marks on the lining by the right-hand inside pocket, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



 
  

*3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "1818 Madison" herringbone jacket, silk, linen, wool. POCKETS BASTED SHUT! *

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful Italian-woven fabric that's 37, 33, 30 blend of silk, linen, and wool this jacket has a lovely hand and drape. The colourway is a subdued raw-linen light beige and cream herringbone. It is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single centre vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, with all of the front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking $40, or offer.

Tagged a 45L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



    

*4) Seersucker Jacket in excellent condition!*

Yes, this is recent JAB, and so isn't the most outstanding jacket one could buy.... But it's a lovely real seersucker jacket, and at this price it's hard to pass up! In a classic light blue and cream seersucker stripe, this is fully lined in very lightweight lining, and features a centre vent. It is in excellent condition. It is 100% cotton.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/8



   

*5) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*6) GORGEOUS Pal Zileri in wool, linen, and silk!*

This is simply stunning. Cut from a blend of wool (25%), linen (35%), and silk (40%), this wonderful jacket has a lovely summer colourway of creamy raw linen in a very subtle herringbone. Made in Italy (where else?) by Pal Zileri, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and in unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It features a three button front, and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and an absolute steal, since I'm asking

*just $45, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



    

*7) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*SOME NOW FREE! Price drops on some remaining jackets from previous posts!*

ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!!

Again--ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME![/B]

*1) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $18, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*4) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $19, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*6) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*10) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$22, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*11) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

FREE!

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $14 > 13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*14) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $22, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*17) Brooks Brothers Dark Green Cord Jacket*

Cut from a wonderfully versatile dark, dark bottle-green cord, this lovely jacket from Brooks Bros. has a standard two button front, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*21) BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Gingham jacket by Hardwick!*

Like PBM, Hardwick is one of the more overlooked American trad. clothiers--a pity, as their lighter-weight clothes have been Ivy summer staples for years. And this beautiful gingham jacket shows why. Made in the USA, this jacket is wonderfully versatile--as comfortable as seersucker of vintage Madras, but with a more subdued patterning, and hence much easier to wear. This jacket is fully lined in an ivory-coloured lining, has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly cotton. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33 3/4





   

*
22) Paul Stuart Blazer--From VICE ADMIRAL USN (Ret) N. Ronald Thurman! CONNECTION TO THE TITANIC! c. 46XL*


[/CENTER]

This jacket is absolutely wonderful--both in itself, and because of its provenance! This was formerly the property of Vice Admiral N. Ronald Thurman, the Vice Admiral of the USN who oversaw the undersea exploratory expedition that discovered the remains of the Titanic. (The USN was not interested in the Titanic, but in two sunken naval nuclear submarines; the Titanic just happened to be in the same area!) Because of this, one of Thurman's many distinctions is that for a short period of time only he and the oceanographer in change of the expedition at sea knew that the Titanic had been found.

If you're a Titanic buff, this would make this jacket pretty darn appealing. But even if you're not, the jacket's appealing in and of itself! Cut from a lovely dark bottle-green cloth (no Master's comments here!) with a wonderful hand and drape this features subtle darts and flapped pockets. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It features a single centre vent, and four kissing metal cuff buttons on each sleeve; these have a wonderful metallic tone that complements the cloth beautifully.

It was Made in Canada by Paul Stuart.

This jacket is in excellent condition except for a minor smudge on one sleeve, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; hence, this is in Very Good condition only.

As such, given the provenance of this jacket, as well as its quality and beauty, how about *just $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with lower offers being VERY welcome?* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:

Tagged 46XL
*
Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 34

*NB: My apologies for the orientation of some of the pictures--photobucket isn't cooperating!​*



     ​


----------



## WillBarrett

Five Brooks Brothers short-sleeve madras shirts. All made in India. Button-front with button down collars. Asking sixteen each with shipping included but eager to do a package deal. How about all five for $70 postage paid in the lower 48?








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Allen Edmonds Logan merlot wingtips size 12 C. Asking $55 with postage paid. Add ten bucks and I'll throw in the shoe trees (Alden/Rochester Shoe Tree Co.)








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mikeh

Tweedy Don, you're tempting me with some of those jackets. That's not nice since I've put myself on a bit of a "spending freeze" for the time being!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds

32x32

$30 shipped CONUS

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Toggery-Nantucket-Reds&p=1424714#post1424714


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$15 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> PRL patchwork madras shorts
> Sz 32
> 16" waist
> 9.5" inseam
> 
> $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$20 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> J&M
> 
> Size 8.5 D
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Penny-Kiltie Loafers with Camp Moc Soles
> 
> These will be the most comfortable shoes you slide your feet into this decade.
> 
> They appear to have never been worn. Uppers are perfect.
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

2 Polo S/S shirts
Seersucker pink & white striped w/ chest pocket
Oxford cloth blue & white stripe

Tagged a Medium, but is "Blaire" fit, so please look at measurements

25" pit to pit
20" shoulder seam to shoulder seam

both shirts for $30 shipped CONUS

Please message me if you have any questions


----------



## wacolo

*Drops
*

$27--->$24 shipped conus. BillsFlannelLined M1- 35x29 The pants are cuffed. Give them an 8/10. No stains to speak of and everything is secure if a bit wrinkled. These are mine. The M1 just doesn't work for me and I have lost some weight. I wore them a number of times and laundered them at
home.

$35--->$30 shipped CONUS Made in USA Converse Chuck Taylor All-Star High Tops Size 13 Worn very little if any. Virtually no marks on the soles and the uppers are very clean. 

$22---$20 Sebago Penny Loafers Made in Maine, USA 9D The uppers are in very good shape and lots of life left to the soles and heels. There is a ding to the back quarter of the left shoe. I have shown it in the last pic._*
https://postimage.org/
*_

$25--->$22 Gitman Bros Dress shirt for Oak Hall 16.5/34 Spread Collar, plain cuffs and in great shape. The base is a faint purple with a check of green, orange, gold, pink, blue etc. 

$27--->$24 Trussini Flat front dress pants 36x30 A beautiful pair of pants! Lightweight and smooth LP 110's wool in a Brown and Cream houndstooth. The fabric is a three season weight. Flat front and cuffed. There is about 1.5" to let out in the waist.

https://postimg.org/image/hyimyhrsj/https://postimg.org/image/jrljmtcz7/

$52--->$47 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check. 

https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/

$45--->$40 Allen Edmonds Hillsboro 10D I have these in brown alread, but don't really need another pair of black shoes so here you go. These shoes are in terrific shape overall. Just a bit of roadrash one of the back quarters (see the last photo). They have had a 1/2 resole done which is perfectly stable. Thanks!

https://postimg.org/image/a8koihoc3/ https://postimg.org/image/o4xi849yr/ https://postimg.org/image/iw2ha8rjn/ https://postimg.org/image/6q8om3ng3/


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I couldn't resist scooping up this Nautica polo
the *Supima cotton* steps this shirt up to a whole new level of comfort
I'm serious, this shirt is softer than any other polo I've seen
pink with navy blue stripes & contrast collar

Sz Medium

20" pit to pit
18" shoulder to shoulder

$15 shipped CONUS

please message me if you have any questions


----------



## wacolo

$22--->$20 LL Bean Red Uni Stripe BD Shirt 16/34 I grabbed this because of the flap pocket. Turns out it is too big for me, but I am hoping someone here might like it. The content/size tag has been removed. I am 99% sure that it is a cotton/poly blend. The shirt is in terrific shape. The collar and cuffs are in fine and I have not found any stains. Please take note of these measurements.....
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder seam 24.25



$30----$27 Bill Blass Camelhair Sportcoat 42R I really wish this one fit me. This one I believe was made by PBM out of Philadelphia. The fabric is a very understated plaid in soft camel hair. The shoulders are not completely natural, but are very nice. Two buttons and a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 23.5 +1.5



$30--->$27 Incotex Corduroy 40/30 Just what you see. Chocolate brown in 100% cotton. Flat front and no cuffs. They are not brand new, but they are very clean. 



$58---->$53 shipped CONUS Deansgate Tweed Suit 42 R or L - A fine piece from Deansgate. 2 buttons and a single vent. The pants are flat-front and have a plain bottom. The suit coat also has swelled edges and is half lined. The suit is clean all over save for a couple of small spots on the coat lining. They do not show through at all. Please take a look at the measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve 26 +2
Length BOC 32

Waist 36 +3.5
Inseam 32.5 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband 43


----------



## mhj

*Knit Ties*

Two Rooster mohair/wool knit ties in black and olive-2.25 x 53 inches. These are the real thing that I've owned since I was a teenager in the '60s. They're too short for me now and have replaced with longer models.
I'd prefer to sell them as set for $30 or best offer.









*
*


----------



## nonartful dodger

Brooks Brothers navy gingham long sleeve - Large. *CONUS $18.00
*P2P - 27"
Shoulder - 19 1/2"

 

Brooks Brothers red/black tattersal long sleeve - 16" x 32". *CONUS $18.00
*P2P* - *24 1/2"
Shoulder - 19 1/2"


Lands End striped long sleeve - 16 1/2" x 33". *CONUS $15.00

*P2P - 24 1/2"
Shoulder - 19 1/2"







]

All the shirts are in very good condition.

Harris Tweed. *CONUS $30.00*

Measurements are:
P2P - 21 1/2"
Waist - 20 1/2"
Shoulder - 17 1/2"
Sleeve - 24 1/2" (+2")
BOC - 30 1/2"




Please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I bought these Patriots from the exchange a few months ago. The seller did not inform me that the had a squeaky heel counter. *These shoes have a squeaky heel counter*. Other than that they are cherry. The squeak can be fixed by your local cobbler. I am only selling them because they are too small for me. If they fit I would fix them in a heartbeat.

AE "Patriot"
10 D
$60 shipped CONUS


----------



## dorji

BB LHS 9D on the sales forum
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?136978-Alden-for-BB-LHS-9D


----------



## mikeh

I just started the process of listing something on the new sales forum.

Thank goodness we still have the thrift exchange!


----------



## Steve Smith

*NWT Southwick (BB Made) Pinpoint Oxford Spread Collar Shirts 16-34, 16.5-34, 16.5-35*

Price includes US shipping. Contact me for international shipping quote.

These shirts are 100% cotton pinpoint oxford cloth. They were made in Brooks Brothers Garland Shirt Factory, so the quality is well known. Beautiful fabric and cut.

P2P on the 16 neck shirts is 24 5/8. 
P2P on the 16.5 shirts is 24.75

Blue *$40* 16-34, 16.5-34
White *$40 * 16-34
Yellow *$38* 16-34, 16.5-35
Pink *$36* 16.5-35

Three 16-34 shirts: 1 each of White, Blue, Yellow* $100*
Four 16-34 shirts: 1 each of White, Blue, Yellow and Pink (pink shirt has small mill flaw on collar, see last photo below) *$120*

Why so cheap?
1. I have several.
2. Even though these are for all practical purposes Brooks Brothers shirts, they have a Southwick label. If the labels were BB I could sell these all day long on ebay for $60 each. But nobody searches for Southwick shirts on ebay.


----------



## straw sandals

Hi fellas,

I returned from storage last week with a closet full of clothing. Some things are bound for eBay; others might wind up on the exchange. First, I have something that might be of historical interest. It's a three piece sack suit, dated October 24, 1929. That's just one month before Black Friday! The suit is kind of amazing - it's navy gabardine, undarted with a button fly. This is exactly the kind of suit that fashionable Princetonians had re-pressed to roll to the second button in the thirties. This is the oldest sack that I've ever seen, and I figured that I'd give you gents the first crack at it.

The size is about a 38R. I don't have my measuring tape with me, so I'll have to post measurements later.

The bad news, however, is that there are a few moth bites. Nothing huge, but they're there - especially on the vest. Still wearable, surprisingly, and in pretty darn great shape for a suit that's almost 90 years old. If you're interested, contact me and we can work out a price.


----------



## CMDC

^From State St. in Madison, no less!! My old haunts. I can guarantee you that its been a long, long, long time since there as a haberdashery on that street. Probably a head shop now. Or, with recent gentrification, more likely an Urban Outfitters. Cool provenance.


----------



## straw sandals

When I bought it, there was a receipt from a garage in Madison, too. If I remember correctly, I think the former owner was charged $5.00 for repair to his shocks in 1935!


----------



## gamma68

Awesome suit with a very interesting history!



straw sandals said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I returned from storage last week with a closet full of clothing. Some things are bound for eBay; others might wind up on the exchange. First, I have something that might be of historical interest. It's a three piece sack suit, dated October 24, 1929. That's just one month before Black Friday! The suit is kind of amazing - it's navy gabardine, undarted with a button fly. This is exactly the kind of suit that fashionable Princetonians has re-pressed to roll to the second button in the thirties. This is the oldest sack that I've ever seen, and I figured that I'd give you gents the first crack at it.
> 
> The size is about a 38R. I don't have my measuring tape with me, so I'll have to post measurements later.
> 
> The bad news, however, is that there are a few moth bites. Nothing huge, but they're there - especially on the vest. Still wearable, surprisingly, and in pretty darn great shape for a suit that's almost 90 years old. If you're interested, contact me and we can work out a price.


----------



## dorji

mikeh said:


> I just started the process of listing something on the new sales forum.
> 
> Thank goodness we still have the thrift exchange!


You can always just do it the old way- it still works :icon_smile:


----------



## dorji

dorji said:


> BB LHS 9D on the sales forum
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?136978-Alden-for-BB-LHS-9D


GONE, THANK YOU


----------



## mhj

Knit ties listed above have been sold.


----------



## tennesseean_87

*OMG SHOOZ!*

*Spectators:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: $80

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: $150



   
   

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured. 

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: $30



   

    

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.


----------



## swillcrowe

Tweedy Don,
I tried to PM you but I kept getting an error message.
Please contact me regarding your *4) Seersucker Jacket in excellent condition!

*Thanks
Steve


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Updates and drops*

Brooks Brothers Seersucker shorts
Size 34 Red/Blue stripe. Measures to about a 35" waist with an 8.5" inseam. Got these on the exchange a few months ago but they didn't work out and I'm just now getting around to relisting. No flaws, freshly washed.
*GONE*


Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
Asking $85 >$80 >$77 > *$70* shipped CONUS.

Florsheim Imperial LWB - 13C
Black pebble grain with the V-Cleat heel. Some wear on back edge of the left shoe.
  
Asking $55 > $51 > *$45* shipped CONUS.

Ties - all in good shape... *$11* each. Make me an offer on multiple ties.

1) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.5" wide


2) Brooks Brothers foulard silk 3.25" wide 


3) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.75" wide 


4) Robert Talbott repp silk 3.25" wide


5) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.75" wide


6) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


7) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


8) Bert Pulitzer repp silk 3.25" wide


9) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25"


10) Pendleton wool 3 1/8" wide


11) Brooks Brothers repp silk 3.25" wide


*

Surcingle/emblematic belts*



Belts 1/4 are claimed. Belts 2-5 measure around 35.5-36" from end of strap to middle hole. Dooney/Bourke - Local S.C. Shop - Eliza B - Eliza B - Unknown
Belt 6 measures 40.5".

*$11 *each. Make me an offer on multiples.


----------



## adoucett

*J. Crew Ludlow Corduroy Sport Coats*

Asking $35 ea. shipped or $60 for both.

-------------------------
First jacket

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/ogtb.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/0m3w.jpg/

This is a two button jacket, and features two flap pockets on the front.
The jacket is tagged size Large. The interior is fully lined and has an orange band around the interior. 
There is a single center vent, and darts in the front for a fitted look. 
The shoulders are unpadded.
Perfect weight for late Summer, Fall, and Winter.

The jacket also features working buttons on the sleeves.

Measurements:
Tagged size *Large*
Shoulder: 20.25"
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve Length: 25"
Jacket Length: 33"

Condition: No flaws. May benefit from a quick dry cleaning, but otherwise in great shape.

---------------------------------------------
Second jacket: 


https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/mbr7.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/ysc9.jpg/

Three button (can be worn as 3/2 roll) 
Two flap pockets on the front. 
The jacket is tagged size Large. 
The interior is fully lined and has an orange band around the interior. 
There is a single center vent, and has a darted front.

The shoulders are unpadded,
Measurements:
Shoulder: 20"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve Length: 25"
Jacket Length: 32"

Note: the photos look a little weird because of the camera flash on the cord material, but there is no fading to the material.
-----------------

*Ralph Lauren Yarmouth OCBD 
*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/roy1.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/l9ij.jpg/

Light yellow color
Seven button front. 
Size 16-34/35
Perfect condition
P2P: 25"
Length: 34"

$22 shipped.


----------



## jt2gt

Well...I picked up the below shoes from gamma68 and was going to try to switch out the soles for red brick microcell (like these Aldens from J.crew -- https://cdn.styleforum.net/e/e1/350x350px-LL-e1bcc588_60521_SP3584.jpeg ), but it turned out to be too much trouble. Plus, I have a bunch of other shoes coming. So going to pass this deal along. Shoes are in amazing condition, just like how I got them from gamma. Check out the pics...very nice. Paypal me 100 and they are yours..or make an offer. Thanks...JT



gamma68 said:


> *ALLEN EDMONDS McCLAIN
> CHILI GRAIN CALF
> 8-1/2 D
> EXCELLENT CONDITION*
> 
> AE discontinued the McClain in Chili Grain Calf in Dec. 2009. See page 7 in this link: https://www.issuu.com/allenedmonds/docs/allenedmonds_fall2009
> 
> Judging by their condition, these shoes have been _very lightly worn_, perhaps only a handful of times. Shoe trees are not included.
> 
> *Asking $110 CONUS or offer*
> 
> Please see the links for additional photos. Don't hesitate to PM if you have any questions!
> 
> *MORE PHOTOS:*


----------



## patelsd

Beautiful Peal and Co. for Brooks Brothers Perforated Captoes in Dark Brown, size 9D. Soles are in excellent condition, leather uppers are very good, scratching is evident mostly on the right toebox. Please see photos for indication of condition. Asking $130 shipped or $145 with AE shoe trees

Link to the BB website:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Peal...es/274H________BLCK_07___B___,default,pd.html


----------



## tennesseean_87

*GRAIL!! (I think)*

*Tuxedo by P B White* in Philadelphia for a Mr. Cleary tailored in 1940! In good condition, has had alterations made, but I can't find any stains or a single moth hole I think this is about a 38 with a drape cut (I think). Big grossgrain peak lapels. I think the one button closure has been replaced, as it is not grossgrain covered like the sleeve buttons. It has a high rise and an angled hem, with some sort of patches or something in the inside rear of the hem (to add weight or prevent wear?). Make me an offer.
See the pics:



    

 

Measurements: Chest: 22 1/4; Waist: 20 3/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/2; Shoulders: 19 3/4
Front rise: 13 3/4; Rear rise: 20; Inseam: 30 1/4; Outseam: 43"; Waist: (will add)

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)



    

Wembley: 3" x 56" wool-rayon-poly blend* $8*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$30*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$15*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$10*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy $20
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$8*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$8*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*


----------



## crs

ArtVandalay said:


> Ties - all in good shape... *$11* each. Make me an offer on multiple ties.
> 
> 4) Robert Talbott repp silk 3.25" wide


Somebody's gonna be happy with that one. It's been my favorite tie since I bought it in a Nordstrom in 1988 or early 1989. Hefty and elegant. If I didn't intend to be cremated, I'd want to be buried with it.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Drops and measurements added to most:



tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm away from the garments now, but I'll update with measurements. All prices include shipping to CONUS. All offers welcome!*
> 
> Shirts*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M* Brooks Brothers Green button down: $12. Good condition, except for mark on tag from sticker/tape. Appears a little more green than the pics, but is a subdued/olive green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $12. Great shape, darker blue.
> 
> *Jackets:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with shoulder patches *~38R*: *$20*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $25*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned.
> Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket ~40R *$50*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted.
> Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $30*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent.
> Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $40*
> Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75
> 
> Suits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~??R/S $250**. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check.
> 
> *Pocket Squares:
> 
> *
> 
> Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$10* ($8 with other item)
> Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$3* ($2 with other item)


----------



## dexconstruct

*DROPS!!!! OFFERS ALWAYS WELCOME!

CORD GRAIL Vintage 1960s Orvis Corduroy 3/2 Sack w/ Remington Shotgun Shell Buttons 38R - $60 shipped 

*This is an amazing vintage piece from Orvis, from back when they were still a bastion of the Trad wardrobe. This is a golden corduroy jacket, in the classic 3/2 natural shoulder sack cut with center hook vent. The cool part of the jacket is the buttons, Remington shotgun shell buttons on the front and on the cuffs. Good condition, there is a hole in the lining of the jacket.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 20
Shoulders (seam to seam): 17
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30*



     


Deansgate for Harvard Crimson Shop Harris Tweed Herringbone 3/2 Sack 38S - $75 shipped *

Incredible jacket from the good ole days at the Crimson Shop, made by Deansgate to the exacting specs that we have come to expect here on the Trad board. High 3/2 roll sack cut, swelled seams, leather football buttons, 2 button cuffs, center hook vent. The jacket is better constructed than virtually anything similar on the market today, with a full canvas, hand-sewn buttonholes and a quarter-lining. Functional and removable throat latch. Fabric is a classic Harris Tweed, gray herringbone with yellow and blue stripes. Excellent vintage condition, with only some of the lining coming undone.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 19.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 16
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 23.75
Length (from bottom of collar): 28.5



        

*Mid-Century Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed 38S - $85 shipped*

This is such an amazing piece. Dating from the early 1960s, this Brooks Brothers jacket is the epitome of a trad tweed jacket. The fabric is a beautiful herringbone style weave with a rust orange background and alternating blue and red stripes. The cut is classic mid-century Brooks, with a high 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, swelled seams on the lapels, and center hook vent. The quality is superb, with full canvas, hand-sewn buttonholes, and a quarter-lining. This baby has a beautiful lapel roll and INSANE shoulders. These are shirt-sleeve shoulders, with the water-fall effect that Italians call the "spalla camica." Excellent vintage condition, the lining on the vent has come undone a little.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 20 
Shoulders (seam to seam): 17
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 23.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 28.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Sz. 9.5 Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers Made in England Spectators. Shoe Bags included. EXQUISITE!*

I am selling these for their original owner (*efdll*) who purchased them new directly from Brooks Brothers, and wore them only to try on, once, indoors. These are thus in NEW condition. And these are absolutely GORGEOUS--and offered here at a fraction of the price Brooks would charge you!

These are, of course, Made in England, and come complete with their original shoe bags--of course! The only minor flaw is a small mark on the insole, as shown--possibly this was there in the store. The condition is commensurate with these shoes only being worn once, briefly, indoors. These really are absolutely exquisite, and an absolute bargain *at just $215, or offer, boxed, shipped, tracked, and insured within the CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with boxed, tracked, Priority insured shipping at cost. *Offers are also welcome, as always!*

*These are size 9 1/2.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$20 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> J&M
> 
> Size 8.5 D
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Penny-Kiltie Loafers with Camp Moc Soles
> 
> These will be the most comfortable shoes you slide your feet into this decade.
> 
> They appear to have never been worn. Uppers are perfect.
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump/drop $25 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 2 Polo S/S shirts
> Seersucker pink & white striped w/ chest pocket
> Oxford cloth blue & white stripe
> 
> Tagged a Medium, but is "Blaire" fit, so please look at measurements
> 
> 25" pit to pit
> 20" shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 
> both shirts for $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

bump!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I couldn't resist scooping up this Nautica polo
> the *Supima cotton* steps this shirt up to a whole new level of comfort
> I'm serious, this shirt is softer than any other polo I've seen
> pink with navy blue stripes & contrast collar
> 
> Sz Medium
> 
> 20" pit to pit
> 18" shoulder to shoulder
> 
> $15 shipped CONUS
> 
> please message me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Great shoes looking for a home



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I bought these Patriots from the exchange a few months ago. The seller did not inform me that the had a squeaky heel counter. *These shoes have a squeaky heel counter*. Other than that they are cherry. The squeak can be fixed by your local cobbler. I am only selling them because they are too small for me. If they fit I would fix them in a heartbeat.
> 
> AE "Patriot"
> 10 D
> $60 shipped CONUS


----------



## drlivingston

Holy cow, Tweedy! Those Peals are nice!!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Vintage Indian Madras Shirt
15-15.5 M, short sleeved, great condition, 21.5" across the chest
asking $15 shipped

Polo Ralph Lauren oxford cloth shorts
Flat Front light green 
size 40 asking $20 shipped

ties $8 each

1)Lands End

2 BB *SOLD*

3 Lands End

4 Robert Talbot

5 BB

6 Polo

7 Brooks Brothers


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Lightweight Casual Shirts - XL-ish.*

*Summer Sale! Everything 10% off!

100% Lightweight Cotton Casual Shirts!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$18 each; 2 for $32; 3 for $45; 4 for $54!*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20>$18*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $20>$18*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20>$18*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20>$18*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20>$18*

*$18 each; 2 for $32; 3 for $45; 4 for $54!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9 D Allen Edmonds "Memphis" Black Cap Toe Blucher

$50 shipped CONUS

PM me if you have any questions


----------



## hooker4186

Price drop to $110 on the Aldens.



hooker4186 said:


> A couple things:
> 
> Alden for BB Black Captoes Model 901 Marked Size 12D.
> Appear to have only been worn a handful of times.
> *Drop to $**110 Shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Green Silk Knit - Tie Made in Italy - *SOLD THANKS*


----------



## straw sandals

Bump!

...and it's your last chance before I move this suit to eBay. I'd love to see this on WAYW...



straw sandals said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I returned from storage last week with a closet full of clothing. Some things are bound for eBay; others might wind up on the exchange. First, I have something that might be of historical interest. It's a three piece sack suit, dated October 24, 1929. That's just one month before Black Friday! The suit is kind of amazing - it's navy gabardine, undarted with a button fly. This is exactly the kind of suit that fashionable Princetonians had re-pressed to roll to the second button in the thirties. This is the oldest sack that I've ever seen, and I figured that I'd give you gents the first crack at it.
> 
> The size is about a 38R. I don't have my measuring tape with me, so I'll have to post measurements later.
> 
> The bad news, however, is that there are a few moth bites. Nothing huge, but they're there - especially on the vest. Still wearable, surprisingly, and in pretty darn great shape for a suit that's almost 90 years old. If you're interested, contact me and we can work out a price.
> 
> View attachment 8346
> 
> View attachment 8347


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers double breasted blazer
Darted, single vent
Made in USA
Tagged 43R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2
Length BoC: 31.5

$50 conus



















Hickey Freeman glenplaid sportcoat
Olive, cream, and pale blue
2 button, darted
Made in USA
Tagged 42S

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 23.5 +2
Length BoC: 30.5

$45 conus




























Ralph Lauren Purple Label short sleeve linen shirt--sea green color
Made in Italy
Size XL

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 blue gingham long sleeve sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren tattersall long sleeve sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers forest green polo shirt
Size L

$20 conus



















Canali Tie
3.75" width
$18 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Church's Spectator Shoes*

I'm selling these for their original owner (efdll), and so I can say with certainty that these have been very, very lightly worn. Exhibiting a lovely colour combination of milk chocolate and cream, these shoes are the "Balmouth" model from Church's "Custom Grade" line. They have only one minor flaw--a small surface mark, which will almost certainly come off easily with the first polish. *They are size 9.5 US.*

These lovely shoes were Made in England, and come with their original shoe bags.

Asking *just $135, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*. International inquiries and offers welcome!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BOWTIES!*

I have several lovely vintage bowties (from andcounting) to pass on today.... If you like them, PM quickly, as these tend to go FAST!

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost, and offers--especially for more than one tie-are very welcome!
*
​
1) Blue tartan. No fabric content or maker, but clearly wool. Very God/Excellent condition. Adjustable. Asking $12.



2) Grey tartan. Wool; Made in the USA. Adjustable. very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

3) Burgundy silk. Good, wearable condition;l some minor creasing. Asking just $8.

 

4) Red tartan. Made in the USA. Adjustable. Very Good condition. Asking just $10.



5) Paisley rayon. Made in USA. Adjustable. very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $10.


----------



## MarineDad

TweedyDon said:


> I'm selling these for their original owner (efdll), and so I can say with certainty that these have been very, very lightly worn. Exhibiting a lovely colour combination of milk chocolate and cream, these shoes are the "Balmouth" model from Church's "Custom Grade" line. They have only one minor flaw--a small surface mark, which will almost certainly come off easily with the first polish.
> 
> These lovely shoes were Made in England, and come with their original shoe bags.
> 
> Asking *just $135, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*. International inquiries and offers welcome!


Maybe I am missing it, but I do not see the size.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks--size added!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40 Regular

Southwick Norman Ditton

2-Button Sportcoat/Blazer

Partially lined, lightweight, soft & natural shoulders

18" shoulder seam to seam
21.25" pit to pit
30.5" from BOC
22.5" sleeve from shoulder seam (+3" to let)

$40 shipped CONUS

Please PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

8.5 D

Johnston & Murphy

"Heritage Collection" Saddle Shoes

Made in USA

Excellent condition, soles and heels show very little wear.

$50 shipped CONUS

Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## gamma68

*SUMMER STAPLES (and a pair of BB Chinos)*

There's still plenty of summer left for these warm-weather items! Please PM me with offers or questions.

*Polo by Ralph Lauren Prospect short (flat front)*
Tagged 34 (please see actual measurements)
Waist measures about 33"
Inseam measures 9"
*Asking $20 CONUS* *or offer*

*MORE photos:*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS SHORT-SLEEVE MADRAS SHIRT*
I recently picked this up in the thrift exchange, but I'm afraid it's too big for me. It's an attractive shirt in excellent condition. If it only fit, I'd keep it!

Made in India, soft cotton fabric for the _hottest _days of summer. The photo with the tag accurately reflects its slightly-faded coloring. Tagged large, but it fits probably more like an extra-large (please see actual measurements):

Neck: 18.5"
Chest: 48"
Shoulders across back: 43"

I'm only seeking to get back what I paid, so I'm asking *$16 CONUS *

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS ELLIOTT ADVANTAGE CHINO*
Tagged W34/L32 (please see actual measurements) 
Pleated front with 1.5" cuffs. Color is stone.
In excellent condition--appear to have never been worn.

Waist measures 34"
Inseam measures 30" to bottom of cuff
*Asking $40 CONUS or offer*

*MORE photos:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
OXXFORD ONWENTSIA 2B NAVY BLUE BLAZER, SUPER 100s*
Made for Neiman Marcus
Tagged 46 (please see actual measurements)

Features muted brass buttons (two front, four on each sleeve)
Lightly padded shoulders, front flap pockets, darted front
Partially lined; lightweight, breathable Super 100s wool for warm weather
Working, handmade lapel hole with flower loop
In excellent condition with very little wear. No moth holes or stains.
This is a really nice, high-end blazer, with all the hallmarks of the best in American-made clothing. Wish it were the right size for me.

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 47"
BCBC: 31"
Sleeve: 23.75"

*Asking $80 CONUS or best offer.*

MORE photos:

*Please PM with all offers or questions. Thanks!*


----------



## drlivingston

Sold... Thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Trousers--new arrivals and price drops!*

*I have several tradly pairs of pants to pass on today!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE CONUS SHIPPING, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*All waist measurements are taken flat across the waist.​*
*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

​
1) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $25.

  

2) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $10.

  

3) Brooks Brothers khakis. 346 line. Tagged 40/32. Waist 20, Inseam 30 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $16.

 

4) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $16.



5) Seersucker trousers. Unknown fabric--maybe polycotton--unknown maker. Some minor brown spotting in a few areas, such as knees and back of thighs. Good condition. Waist 20 34, Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $10--good knockabout summer trousers!



6) Brooks Brothers khakis. The standard! Waist 19 1/4, inseam 28 3/4, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1" extra. Asking just $15,

 

7) Land's End Reds. Tagged size 38; waist 19 3/4, inseam 28 3./4, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1/2 under. Asking just $15.

  

8) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $18, or offer.

  

9) Bill's khakis. Excellent condition, apart from a small brown nailhead mark on the left thigh. Tagged 40; Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 (+2). Asking just $20, or offer.

  

10) LL Bean Reds. Claimed!

11) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $16

 

12) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $16, or offer.

 

13) Bill khakis cream cords. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Waist 17, inseam 33 (+1 1/2). Asking $21, or offer.

   

14) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $15

 

15) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $12

 

*16) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on many remaining shirts! From $6 SHIPPED!*

*I have dozens of beautiful shirts to pass on today, from J. Press, Turnbull & Asser, Lewin, Pink, Canali, Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Also as always, all prices include FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

All shirts are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with interest and offers!!!*

​
1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15.5-5. A beautiful, older shirt! My pictures don't do this shirt justice at all; it's a wonderful pale lilac miniature glen plaid that's very, very subtle. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Contrast collar. Asking just $14.

 

4) Thomas Pink. 16-26. MADE IN IRELAND, and so dating from when Pink was intending to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Beautiful. Asking $15.

  

5) J. McLaughlin. Size L. From the overpriced Preppy store in Princeton. This has contrast striped lining in both collars and cuffs, as shown. Chest: 22, sleeve: 35. Asking just $12.

  

7) Canali. 16.5-42. BEAUTIFUL! Asking just $16

  

8) Maus and Hoffman. XXL. A beautiful shirt! Chest: 28, sleeve 35. Asking just $13

  

10) Bobby Jones casual shirt. XL. Woven in Italy. Chest: 25 1/4, sleeve 36 1/4. Asking $12

  

11) Austin Reed, size L. A wonderful vintage shirt, that's 50/50 wool/cotton. Wonderful collar fastening system! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 29 3/4. Asking $10

  

12) Woolrich casual shirt in brushed cotton. . L. A pale primrose yellow. MADE IN THE USA! Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve 33 3/4, length: 29 1/2. Asking just $12

  

13) Brooks Brothers. L. Seersucker-y, short sleeve. Chest 23. Asking just $11

  

15) Orvis casual shirt. L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking just $10

  

16) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo. L. Chest 23 3/4. Asking $10

 

18) Brooks Brothers seersucker-y shirt. Size L. Asking $12 Chest: 23 3/4.

  

19) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 16-34. The Classic! very Good/Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $14

 

20) Land's End. 17-35. Asking just $13

  

21) Viyella tattersall shirt. L. Absolutely beautiful! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Asking $20

    

23) Brooks Brothers sport shirt. L. Chest: 26, sleeve 34 1/2. Rumpled, but Very Good condition otherwise. Asking just $9

 

24) Rubinacci. 16. BEAUTIFUL! Made in italy. Spread collar, excellent condition. Asking just $15

  

25) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. L. A beautiful dark rust! The label picture shows the color most accurately. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, sleeve 35. Asking just $12

  

27) T. M. Lewin. 16.5, 42. Made in England, back when Lewin was a real shirtmaker! French cuffs. Asking just $14, or offer.




29) Brooks Brothers. 17.5-34/35. Stripes! Asking just $12

  

30) Land's End Polo shirt. 42-44. Pale lilac. $6

 

32) *LL Bean Large Tall. *Pale yellow. Front pockets. Excellent condition. Asking $10

  

33) *Alain Figaret. Straight collar. 18L. *Excellent condition. Asking just $9

 

34) *Brooks Brothers. 17-33. *BEAUTIFUL golden wheat shirt with thin white stripes. OCBD. Excellent condition. Asking $12

 

*35) Brooks Brothers. L. *Pink, with white and pale blue stripes. BD. Excellent condition. Asking $10

 

36) *Gitman Brothers. 17-34.* Slate grey. Straight collar broadcloth. Excellent condition. Asking just $12

 

37) *Josef Borg, of Princeton. Custom tailors. *Borg's recently closed, and so this is a lovely rarity! Made in 1979, offered here for just $9, this is in Good, useable condition. No size tag, but measures collar 19 1/2, sleeve 34, Chest 26.

 

38) *Brooks Brothers Polo. Size XL.* Excellent condition. Just $6

  

39) *Ike Behar shirt. Lovely colours, perfect for Fall! 18 1/2-34.* Just $6

  

*40) Brooks Brothers 16 1/2--3. *A beautiful green button down shirt with small white overcheck--perfect for all seasons! Asking just $10

 

*41) Brooks Brothers 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*42) Paul Frederick. 16-6.* Contrast tab collar and contrast French cuffs. Asking just $8, or offer.

 

*43) Brooks Brothers. 16-6. *Contrast tab collar. Made in USA. Asking just $10, or offer.

 

*44) Brooks Brothers 17-34. *Cutaway collar. Made in USA. Asking just $12, or offer.

 

45)* Brooks Brothers straight collar. 17.5-34. M*ADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $10

 

47) *"The Woodsman" chamois-type shirt.. *Vintage, some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Very cool label! Small; chest 19, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $10.

 

48) *Pendleton wool shirt jacket.* Made in the USA. Tagged XL, but appears to have been shrunk--now closer to a Small. Chest: 21, sleeve c.32. Asking just $8

 

49) *Osh Kosh heavy buffalo shirt.* Chest 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10

 

50) *Woolrich chamois-style shirt.* Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.32. Asking $14.

 

51) *Cabela's heavy cotton shir*t. Size M. Made in USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve c.35. Asking $11.

 

54) *LL. Bean heavy cotton shirt. Made in Canada.* L, Tall. Chest 25, sleeve c.35 1/5. Asking $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS on remaining jackets--some FREE! ALL NOW $22 OR UNDER--shipped!*

*SERIOUS PRICE CUTS ACROSS THE BOARD! ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! 

ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS!!

Again--ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*1) MADE IN ITALY BEAUTIFUL Spring Olive-y camelhair*

The fabric on this jacket is wonderful--far, far softer than camelhair usually is, with a wonderful drape and hand. The cloth was woven in Italy, and is a lovely pale olive soft herringbone--perfect for sipping a Martini outside in the Spring!

The cut is also wonderfully Continental, with a three button front, elegant darting, and twin vents--like the cloth, the jacket was also made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a single start of a thread pull on the left-hand sleeve near the elbow--so, overall, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. However, it was clearly rarely worn--all of the front pockets are still sewn shut.

*This is thus a steal at just $18, or offer!

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*4) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $19, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*10) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*11) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

FREE!

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $14 > 13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*14) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $19, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*17) Brooks Brothers Dark Green Cord Jacket*

Cut from a wonderfully versatile dark, dark bottle-green cord, this lovely jacket from Brooks Bros. has a standard two button front, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union-made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



   

*21) BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Gingham jacket by Hardwick!*

Like PBM, Hardwick is one of the more overlooked American trad. clothiers--a pity, as their lighter-weight clothes have been Ivy summer staples for years. And this beautiful gingham jacket shows why. Made in the USA, this jacket is wonderfully versatile--as comfortable as seersucker of vintage Madras, but with a more subdued patterning, and hence much easier to wear. This jacket is fully lined in an ivory-coloured lining, has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly cotton. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33 3/4





   

*
22) Paul Stuart Blazer--From VICE ADMIRAL USN (Ret) N. Ronald Thurman! CONNECTION TO THE TITANIC! c. 46XL*


[/CENTER]

This jacket is absolutely wonderful--both in itself, and because of its provenance! This was formerly the property of Vice Admiral N. Ronald Thurman, the Vice Admiral of the USN who oversaw the undersea exploratory expedition that discovered the remains of the Titanic. (The USN was not interested in the Titanic, but in two sunken naval nuclear submarines; the Titanic just happened to be in the same area!) Because of this, one of Thurman's many distinctions is that for a short period of time only he and the oceanographer in change of the expedition at sea knew that the Titanic had been found.

If you're a Titanic buff, this would make this jacket pretty darn appealing. But even if you're not, the jacket's appealing in and of itself! Cut from a lovely dark bottle-green cloth (no Master's comments here!) with a wonderful hand and drape this features subtle darts and flapped pockets. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It features a single centre vent, and four kissing metal cuff buttons on each sleeve; these have a wonderful metallic tone that complements the cloth beautifully.

It was Made in Canada by Paul Stuart.

This jacket is in excellent condition except for a minor smudge on one sleeve, which might or might not come out with dry-cleaning; hence, this is in Very Good condition only.

As such, given the provenance of this jacket, as well as its quality and beauty, how about *just $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS, with lower offers being VERY welcome?* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Measurements:

Tagged 46XL
*
Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 34

*NB: My apologies for the orientation of some of the pictures--photobucket isn't cooperating!​*



     ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Summer Jackets!*

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!


*1) Terrific Madras Jacket--the Ivy classic!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be the same type of cotton used by Haspel and Brooks for their wash and wear jackets, the mainstays of the Ivy summer. This lovely jacket is a classic yet subdued Madras pattern, with navy, cream, charcoal, rose-red and mustard in its medley colourway. This is half-lined, has a single vent, and classic two-button cuffs. It was made in the USA. Apart from some minor pen marks on the lining by the right-hand inside pocket, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "1818 Madison" herringbone jacket, silk, linen, wool. POCKETS BASTED SHUT! *

This is stunning! Cut from a wonderful Italian-woven fabric that's 37, 33, 30 blend of silk, linen, and wool this jacket has a lovely hand and drape. The colourway is a subdued raw-linen light beige and cream herringbone. It is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single centre vent. This jacket is in excellent condition, with all of the front pockets still basted shut.

*Asking $40, or offer.

Tagged a 45L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



    

*4) Seersucker Jacket in excellent condition!*

Yes, this is recent JAB, and so isn't the most outstanding jacket one could buy.... But it's a lovely real seersucker jacket, and at this price it's hard to pass up! In a classic light blue and cream seersucker stripe, this is fully lined in very lightweight lining, and features a centre vent. It is in excellent condition. It is 100% cotton.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/8



   

*5) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*6) GORGEOUS Pal Zileri in wool, linen, and silk!*

This is simply stunning. Cut from a blend of wool (25%), linen (35%), and silk (40%), this wonderful jacket has a lovely summer colourway of creamy raw linen in a very subtle herringbone. Made in Italy (where else?) by Pal Zileri, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and in unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It features a three button front, and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and an absolute steal, since I'm asking

*just $40, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



    

*7) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32


----------



## leisureclass

*This is still available:
*Navy Hopsack 3/2 Sack Blazer from Briggs Ltd. of Providence, RI
Featuring: Soft shoulders, patch pockets, 3/2 roll, brass buttons, half lining and lightweight hopsack material, hook vent, and swelled edges.

No tagged size, but about a 40R, check the following measurements against a well fitting blazer:

Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Back (under collar): 30"

*In the interest of full disclosure:* There are some loose threads in the lining where the back connects to the arms (in the armpit area), there is no damage to the material, just loose threads, also there are some loose threads under the back of the collar. Again, no damage to the material. These very minor flaws are not at all viable when the jacket is worn. OTHERWISE GREAT CONDITION.

* DROP: NOW ASKING $30 Shipped CONUS
*

https://imageshack.com/i/nb8uzwj/
MORE SHOTS:https://imageshack.com/i/n62vh8j
https://imageshack.com/i/mjpuw5j


----------



## jkidd41011

*Price Drops.....
*

I have a pair of nice linen sport coats in the 39/40 range. Both measure roughly 17.5" in the shoulders, 21" Pit to Pit, and 31.5" from the bottom of the collar. Sleeves are roughly 25.5".

Asking $30.00>>>>>27.00>>>25.00 Each shipped or will sell the pair for $50.00>>>48.00>>>45.00

*FR Tripler & Co.*



 

*Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers* (Former Columbus Ohio Men's Store https://www.dispatch.com/content/st...house_lynch.ART_ART_02-09-08_C10_D49A6H6.html)



 

*Recent Southwick Price of Wales Sport Coat - $25.00>>>22.00 >>>19.00 Shipped*

measures more like a 43/44...Tagged 46R???




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20.5" 
Pit to Pit - 23" 
Sleeves - 25" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent 

*Recent Hickey Freeman Windowpane Sport Coat - $30.00>>>25.00>>>22.00 Shipped*

Tagged 44R...... 52 % Silk / 48% Wool. Very soft and in excellent condition...considered lengthening the arms and keeping it.




Jacket:


Shoulders - 20" 
Pit to Pit - 23.5" 
Sleeves - 24" 
Length - 32" 
Two Button/Single Vent


----------



## leisureclass

Would totally snap up those madras were they just a hair smaller, great stuff. 

Also, the Hopsack listed above has found a home.


----------



## gamma68

*A BUMP AND PRICE DROPS*

*SUMMER STAPLES (and a pair of BB Chinos)*

There's still plenty of summer left for these warm-weather items! Please PM me with offers or questions.

*Polo by Ralph Lauren Prospect short (flat front)*
Tagged 34 (please see actual measurements)
Waist measures about 33"
Inseam measures 9"
*Asking $20 CONUS* *or offer* *[NOW $15 CONUS OR OFFER]*

*MORE photos:*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS SHORT-SLEEVE MADRAS SHIRT*
I recently picked this up in the thrift exchange, but I'm afraid it's too big for me. It's an attractive shirt in excellent condition. If it only fit, I'd keep it!

Made in India, soft cotton fabric for the _hottest _days of summer. The photo with the tag accurately reflects its slightly-faded coloring. Tagged large, but it fits like an extra-large (please see actual measurements):

Neck: 18.5"
Chest: 48"
Shoulders across back: 21.5"

I'm only seeking to get back what I paid, so I'm asking *$16 CONUS *

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS ELLIOTT ADVANTAGE CHINO*
Tagged W34/L32 (please see actual measurements) 
Pleated front with 1.5" cuffs. Color is stone.
In excellent condition--appear to have never been worn.

Waist measures 34"
Inseam measures 30" to bottom of cuff
*Asking $40 CONUS or offer* *[NOW $30 CONUS OR OFFER]*

*MORE photos:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
OXXFORD ONWENTSIA 2B NAVY BLUE BLAZER, SUPER 100s*
Made for Neiman Marcus
Tagged 46 (please see actual measurements)

Features muted brass buttons (two front, four on each sleeve)
Lightly padded shoulders, front flap pockets, darted front
Partially lined; lightweight, breathable Super 100s wool for warm weather
Working, handmade lapel hole with flower loop
In excellent condition with very little wear. No moth holes or stains.
This is a really nice, high-end blazer, with all the hallmarks of the best in American-made clothing. Wish it were the right size for me.

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 47"
BCBC: 31"
Sleeve: 23.75"

*Asking $80 CONUS or best offer.* *[NOW $60 CONUS OR OFFER]*

MORE photos:

*Please PM with all offers or questions. Thanks!*


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS shipping. No international. Thanks!

$28 Hardcore GTH here. These probably date from the early 1980's. Made by Corbin they measure about a 35 with an inch or so to let out in the waist. They are currenty unhemmed, but the bottoms are pinked. They could be hemmed as long as a 31, but a 30 would be more practical. They have seen some wear, but overall are in very good condition. The material is very lightweight with the some slubs and LOTS of color!

https://postimg.org/image/66esamhdf/ https://postimg.org/image/54dsjkdbn/ https://postimg.org/image/4h5p2k1o3/

$38 Bills Khakis 35x33 Standard issued M2 khakis. The pants are cuffed. Gently worn, but very clean all over with no issues to speak of, save for some wrinkling.

https://postimg.org/image/xxlb4z81f/ https://postimg.org/image/tr0gpn8fn/

$32 Bills Khakis 35x33 Ditto on the above. There is a small pen mark on the waistband of this one, otherwise they are good to go.

https://postimg.org/image/tsezwszn7/ https://postimg.org/image/lcpffaws3/ https://postimg.org/image/t465dv0xf/

$15 each All are clean and in very good shape. 
1. Atkinsons 50/50 Wool Silk Repp Burgundy, Navy, White 57x3.5
2. Briar Deadstock Repp Pink, White and Red 56x3.25
3. Robert Talbott Brown Duck Tie 50/50 Silk Wool 56x3
4. Robert Talbott Repp Tie Browns, Blues, Gray, Tan 57x3.25

https://postimg.org/image/f1k7yvvjn/

https://postimg.org/image/l51sisltf/

$50 HS Trask Penny Loafers 12N Made in the USA and in great shape. I thing these are Bison and Calf. They are a dark chocolate brown and tan. Very solid shoes and a nice twist on a basic. The uppers are in fine shape and there are many miles left in the soles.

https://postimg.org/image/hk5wzkh9v/ https://postimg.org/image/nc616pr3n/ https://postimg.org/image/6i5fevckz/ https://postimg.org/image/n234141v7/ https://postimg.org/image/viy0yah6b/ https://postimg.org/image/4b16qy7ar/ https://postimg.org/image/3zjqe6qur/


----------



## drlivingston

This is a great vintage trad piece!! Tagged 42L but only 31" from BOC. So, it will fit a 42R. This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers brown corduroy 3/2 sack sport coat. Union made in the USA, it is in great condition and a steal at only $25 shipped!
P2P----------22.5"
Shoulder----18.5"
BOC---------31"
Sleeves-----24.25"


----------



## jkidd41011

The Hickey Freeman Sport Coat and linen sport coats have been claimed.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bump and one shirt gone.

*Shirts*:
*M* Brooks Brothers Green button down:*SOLD* $12. Good condition, except for mark on tag from sticker/tape. Appears a little more green than the pics, but is a subdued/olive green.





Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* : $12. Great shape, darker blue.

*Jackets:*



 

with shoulder patches *~38R*: *$20*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4



    
 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair *~ 38R: $25*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. 
Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18


 

Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket ~40R *$50*. In great shape. , but front is darted. 
Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $30*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. . 
Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $40*
Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75

Suits:



    

  

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~??R/S $250**. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check.

*Pocket Squares:

*

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$10* ($8 with other item)
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$3* ($2 with other item)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down - 16.5-34
Made in Jamaica, very soft. Collar may be unlined. Great condition.

$22 CONUS or offer.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers Brooksease 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer 40R - $35 shipped *

Staple navy blazer from Brooks Brothers, excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 21
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 25
Length (from bottom of collar): 31


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 Sack Suit Grey Windowpane Check 40R - $40 shipped *

Great vintage suit from Brooks Brothers. Gray with magenta and teal windowpane check. Excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 21
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 25
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

Waist: 32
Inseam: 30
Rise: 12
Width of Leg Opening: 9


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage 1960s Cable Car Clothiers Navy Blue Double-Breasted Blazer 42L - $40 shipped *

This is the rare trad-styled double breasted blazer, a 1960s vintage piece from Cable Car Clothiers. It has natural shoulders, undarted front, silver buttons, and a 6x2 double-breasted closure.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.5
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 26
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.5


----------



## Pentheos

*Blundstones*

#510 black Blundstone boots, US size 13 (marked UK/Austr. size 12)

While not the most North American trad item, these are pure Australian trad. Style #510 (the original) black Blundstone boots in very good shape. These were purchased new by me in 2004 and worn very sparingly since. Apparently the current iteration of Blundstones are made in China and their soles are very sub-par. Anyways, I bought these to be rugged but slightly dressy winter-wear boots, and they served that purpose - but I haven't lived in northern climates in many years, so it's time for these to be re-homed.

New these run $150.00, so I'm thinking $55.00 CONUS is a not bad price, but I'm willing to entertain offers.


----------



## Pentheos

*Clarks Desert Boot*

The Original Clarks Desert Boot, US size 13D

You know them, you love them - so do I, but I don't need them. Purchased new, I can count on one hand the times I've worn these. You can see that the suede is scuff-free and there is practically no wear to the heels. Yes, the bottoms are discolored - one walk across an asphalt parking lot did that.

New these will set you back $120.00ish, so I guess $50.00 CONUS is my asking price.

You will not be disappointed by these.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Vintage shell Florsheim Imperial PTB's in 11D. Five nail waist on the soles, which are original and still thick, dark cordovan hue on uppers. Heels have been replaced--guessing that the original owner did not dig suicide falls on v-cleats because soles are original and righteous. Everything is as pictured, you will not find a finer pair at this price. CLAIMED


----------



## Pentheos

*FREE J. PRESS SUIT 48L*

This J. Press Presstige (currently $670 on sale) tan suit was given to me by another forum member. I had it altered and then only wore it once. I no longer need suits, so it is time for me to find it another home. And it's going to cost you as much as it cost me - nothing!

(I would, however, appreciate help with shipping. The suit will fit in a $13.00 priority box, so that much would be nice. I'd rather the suit went to someone who could use it, but if you're going to flip it on Ebay, so be it. In fact, if you're going to flip, the shipping is required.)

It has no tagged size, so please see measurements. I wear a 48L, and it fits me well, to give you some idea of its size range.

Jacket (2 button, darted, single vent):

Shoulders: 20"
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeves: 26.6" (+2")







Pants (flat front, cuffed, brace buttons):

Waist: 21"
Outseam: 45"
Inseam: 32.5"
Cuffs: 1.75" (plus one inch under, so the pants could easily be lengthened to a 34" inseam)







The jacket has two small flaws. There are two matching holes on the inner right sleeve, and on the right side seam. They are no impediment to wear. See for yourself:


----------



## Pentheos

Suit gone in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## jkidd41011

I have a pair of Converse Jack Purcell in size 9.5. They appear to be display models because there is no wear on the soles and one shoe has a small smudge on the rubber...the other looks pristine. Great for wearing with shorts or khakis.









https://www.converse.com/products/col...kPurcell/1Q698

Claimed!!!


----------



## adoucett

Up for sale are two wonderful Hickey-Freeman blazers! 
They appear to be from one of the most upscale clothing retailers in Hartford.

The first is a slightly brighter blue, with four brass buttons on the sleeves. 
Single vented, partially lined.
Excellent condition! 
Asking $60 Shipped.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/58s3.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/rqts.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/fs69.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/4bou.jpg/

Appears to be a custom order as there is no tagged size, is someone can approximate this for me, I'd be quite grateful
. 
P2P: 21.5"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeves: 25.5" (with 1" to let out)
Shoulder: 18.5"

The second is a beautiful coarser weave, and I suspect it may be blended with silk or another fabric.

The only imperfection is a little bit of loose stitching around the lining on one of the armholes, (probably a $5 fix),
Hence my asking price of $50 CONUS

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tkkc.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/5sv2.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/bqvu.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/x206.jpg/

Two buttons on each sleeve, silver in color.

P2P: 22"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeves: 25"
Shoulder: 18.5"

Or, take them both for $90 Shipped.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Great looking blazers, I especially like the partial lining.

They measure to be 40 L's.


----------



## drlivingston

Price drop!! $20 shipped!


drlivingston said:


> This is a great vintage trad piece!! Tagged 42L but only 31" from BOC. So, it will fit a 42R. This is a beautiful Brooks Brothers brown corduroy 3/2 sack sport coat. Union made in the USA, it is in great condition and a steal at only $25 *(**now only $20)* shipped!
> P2P----------22.5"
> Shoulder----18.5"
> BOC---------31"
> Sleeves-----24.25"


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I can't believe that corduroy jacket hasn't sold yet. Maybe if I do some pushups it would fit..


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$30 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 40 Regular
> 
> Southwick Norman Ditton
> 
> 2-Button Sportcoat/Blazer
> 
> Partially lined, lightweight, soft & natural shoulders
> 
> 18" shoulder seam to seam
> 21.25" pit to pit
> 30.5" from BOC
> 22.5" sleeve from shoulder seam (+3" to let)
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$40 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 8.5 D
> 
> Johnston & Murphy
> 
> "Heritage Collection" Saddle Shoes
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Excellent condition, soles and heels show very little wear.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hello everyone! I just purchased a laptop and I'm headed off for college. I've been considering getting a deep red/brown leather satchel/messenger bag/computer bag. I'm looking for something that looks like this (https://www.billykirk.com/collections/bags/products/no-236-schoolboy-satchel-brown-dublin). I'm looking for something large enough to hold a 15.3 inch computer, a charger, a book or two, etc. Basic things that I would need before heading to class. I'll be living in the Chicago area, so something that's semi-waterproof is a must.

However, everything new I find seems to be so far out of my price range. If anyone has a bag like this or knows where I can get one for under $100, I would be so grateful!

Many thanks,
S.


----------



## tennesseean_87

drlivingston said:


> Price drop!! $20 shipped!


Is this vented? I can't seem to tell from the pictures, but it's a lovely looking jacket! I will send the link toward someone it might fit.


----------



## AshScache

HalfLegend said:


> If anyone has a bag like this or knows where I can get one for under $100, I would be so grateful!


Go to Ebay, young man-- lots of good Coach stuff on there in a reasonable price range. My favorite bags (Beekman and Gladstone) wouldn't work for you unfortunately-- too small (Beekman) or too big (Gladstone) for your purposes. Before I really got into the good stuff, I carried a Perry Ellis bag-- literally for 10 years-- through the end of high school, all of college, and all of law school. It was great, and though beat up, still works well today. It had zippered gussets so it would expand or contract as needed-- easily carried 2-3 case books and my laptop, but didn't look like a clown bag when all I had was my computer. Not sure of the model-- but think outside the box. A good bag should suit your needs for years.

Ash


----------



## swb120

3) *Florsheim Imperial Shell Corvodan, sz 9.5E*, in outstanding condition. Gorgeous brown-cordovan color. Very little wear to outsoles; insoles look like new. Asking $185>*$165 shipped* CONUS.



4) *Allen Edmonds "Dryden", sz 10D*, in excellent condition. Asking $85>*$65 shipped* CONUS.

 


*Three like new Brooks Brothers 16.5-34 slim fit Ainsley collar non-iron dress shirts*, barrell cuffs, in Brooks Brothers' traditional blue (not the pale blue they sell). These are $80 new.

All three for $85>*$75 shipped* CONUS.

 

*2 brand new Leatherman belts*, size 36. Retail for $35. Asking *$15 per b*elt or *$25 for both*.

  

*NWT Pantherella Over-The-Calf (OTC) cotton argyle socks, made in England*, in a variety of colors. All are *size Regular, which Pantherella states is for shoe sizes 8-11* (for reference, I wear a size 10D in Aldens and these fit perfectly; I tried the Large size, which is for sizes 11.5-13.5, and they were far too big for me).

*ONLY Nos. 1, 2 and 4 REMAIN!*

*Asking $20 shipped per pair ($22 if shipping west of Chicago).*










*Nos. 1-4 (from left)* *[#3 is sold; 1, 2, 4 remain]*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

HalfLegend said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased a laptop and I'm headed off for college. I've been considering getting a deep red/brown leather satchel/messenger bag/computer bag. I'm looking for something that looks like this (https://www.billykirk.com/collections/bags/products/no-236-schoolboy-satchel-brown-dublin). I'm looking for something large enough to hold a 15.3 inch computer, a charger, a book or two, etc. Basic things that I would need before heading to class. I'll be living in the Chicago area, so something that's semi-waterproof is a must.
> 
> However, everything new I find seems to be so far out of my price range. If anyone has a bag like this or knows where I can get one for under $100, I would be so grateful!
> 
> Many thanks,
> S.


It's been a few years, but I used to see older coach cases like that on ebay fairly regularly. If you're patient you could probably snag one for $40-60.

I'd recommend using a laptop sleeve with it, and getting some good leather conditioner too.


----------



## AshScache

I've accumulated some nice items in my travels lately, and while they may be more Fall-ish, they should be right at home with this crowd!

#1--Hickey Freeman for Boyd's of Philadelphia. Boardroom Model 100% Lambswool. Tagged 44R, measures:
P2P: 22.5"
Shoulders: 19"
Length (Bottom of Collar): 30.5"
Sleeves: 25"

As far as I can tell, in great shape. Interesting pattern as well. Does some interesting things with contrasting textures, together with a multi-colored windowpane. That description doesn't do it justice-- its very subtle, but at the same time, prominent. My fiancee (who doesn't usually like what I bring home) actually wishes it fit me!















ASking $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## AshScache

#2--Colours by Alexander Julian for Boyd's of Philadelphia

Union made in the USA

Again, a really interesting pattern on this jacket. Part of it looks "tweed-ish" but then there are bolder colored tracers running through the pattern-- its actually somewhat subtle, but makes the jacket far more interesting.

No size, but:

P2P: 21.5"
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 30"
Sleeve: 24.5"

(if any of those sizes seem off, or close, I'm happy to measure again. Still getting the hang of it....









$35, CONUS shipping included


----------



## AshScache

#3--"Classic" Harris Tweed, Tailored in the USA, no store tag

This is what I'd call a "classic" Harris Tweed-- a tan herringbone, 1/2 lined sportcoat with leather covered buttons and patch pockets on the front. Asking $45, CONUS.

No size tagged, but:

P2P: 21"
Length: 29.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.75"

Again, if the measurement seem odd, ask and I'll remeasure--


----------



## 32rollandrock

HalfLegend said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased a laptop and I'm headed off for college. I've been considering getting a deep red/brown leather satchel/messenger bag/computer bag. I'm looking for something that looks like this (https://www.billykirk.com/collections/bags/products/no-236-schoolboy-satchel-brown-dublin). I'm looking for something large enough to hold a 15.3 inch computer, a charger, a book or two, etc. Basic things that I would need before heading to class. I'll be living in the Chicago area, so something that's semi-waterproof is a must.
> 
> However, everything new I find seems to be so far out of my price range. If anyone has a bag like this or knows where I can get one for under $100, I would be so grateful!
> 
> Many thanks,
> S.


You are officially a starving college student. Act like one.

A neoprene laptop case that you might be able to cram a small book or two into along with a computer costs south of $30 (if memory serves, mine was around $20) and is waterproof and practical. Buy one. You have, at this point, way more important things to spend money on than a fancy leather laptop case. Once you reach Chicago, you will be living in one of the richest thrifting grounds in the nation. Play your cards right and you can make enough money thrifting-and-flipping to buy the case of your dreams before the end of your first semester. Heck, you might even find one in the wild.


----------



## AshScache

#4: Burberry's Houndstooth Blazer-- tagged 46L

P2P: 24.5"
Length: 33"
Shoulders: 20.75"
Sleeve: 26.75"

Asking $50, CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

#5--Aquascutum 3/2 Roll Blazer
British company, but union made in the USA-- for B.Gross mens store of Media, PA

No size tagged, but measures:

P2P: 23"
Length: 31"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeve: 25"

Here's the catch....it has a slight defect on the pocket. I've documented scrupulously. I suspect that with a couple stitches, it wouldn't be noticeable given the texture of the fabric. But its there...still a great piece, and you can feel the quality in the fabric. Asking only $20, CONUS.


----------



## HalfLegend

32rollandrock said:


> You are officially a starving college student. Act like one.
> 
> A neoprene laptop case that you might be able to cram a small book or two into along with a computer costs south of $30 (if memory serves, mine was around $20) and is waterproof and practical. Buy one. You have, at this point, way more important things to spend money on than a fancy leather laptop case. Once you reach Chicago, you will be living in one of the richest thrifting grounds in the nation. Play your cards right and you can make enough money thrifting-and-flipping to buy the case of your dreams before the end of your first semester. Heck, you might even find one in the wild.


This is actually what I needed to hear. Thank you for pointing me in a.... sensible direction. I'll be off to Best Buy to find myself something practical. A nice bag can wait a few months.


----------



## adoucett

If you are going the laptop case route, I suggest looking at the Thinkpad cases. They are pretty good looking (relative to the competition) IMO

I own this one..

https://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary...workflow:item.detail?GroupID=460&Code=43R2476

I want to find a leather and more streamline alternative but I'm in the same boat as you are.


----------



## jt2gt

HalfLegend said:


> This is actually what I needed to hear. Thank you for pointing me in a.... sensible direction. I'll be off to Best Buy to find myself something practical. A nice bag can wait a few months.


I have the older version of this:

On sale for about 100. Works well.

JT


----------



## tdavidson93

What i have:
Ermenegildo zegna sportcoat - 44 reg 
Canali sportcoat (black) - 44 reg
Hickey Freeman suit (grey) - 44 reg, 38 waist
Brooks Brothers suit (dark grey) - 42 reg, 34 waist

What I'm looking for: 
Blazer - 40L
Khaki or grey pants - 34/34


----------



## HalfLegend

jt2gt said:


> I have the older version of this:
> 
> On sale for about 100. Works well.
> 
> JT


Thanks for the heads up! I'll probably wait for a solid coupon or sale (black Friday, fingers crossed) to snag this.

If it doesn't drop below fifty, then this


adoucett said:


> If you are going the laptop case route, I suggest looking at the Thinkpad cases. They are pretty good looking (relative to the competition) IMO
> 
> I own this one..
> 
> https://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary...workflow:item.detail?GroupID=460&Code=43R2476
> 
> I want to find a leather and more streamline alternative but I'm in the same boat as you are.


 will surely do for me.

Thank you both and everyone else who's posted offering advice.

Best wishes,
S.


----------



## Tilton

Do yourself a serious favor and buy a comfortable backpack with an integrated laptop sleeve. You'll do plenty of walking and book-carrying. A briefcase or cross-body type bag is far worse for your back than a proper backpack when carrying a computer + several books. Plus, you absolutely, positively do not want to be known as "the briefcase guy." Not nearly as endearing as "the bowtie guy" or "the cardigan guy," I promise. 

If you're looking for something to supplement a backpack when just transporting the laptop, disregard everything I just said (except the briefcase guy thing, that's important).


----------



## andcounting

32, I heard you brother. Keep it up.


----------



## wacolo

$30--->$27--->$24 Trussini Flat front dress pants 36x30 A beautiful pair of pants! Lightweight and smooth LP 110's wool in a Brown and Cream houndstooth. The fabric is a three season weight. Flat front and cuffed. There is about 1.5" to let out in the waist.

https://postimg.org/image/hyimyhrsj/ https://postimg.org/image/jrljmtcz7/

$60--->$54--->$50 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check. 

https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/ https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/ https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/

$55--->$50---$45--->$40 Hickey Freeman Sack 42R The fabric is not tagged, but I am guessing it is Wool with a bit of silk. A very smooth hand to the fabric, with a slub here and there. The coat is a 3 button sack with a center vent. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 42R but measures out generously so please take note of the measurements.....

Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 24.75 +1"



$35--->$30--->$27 Incotex Corduroy 40/30 Just what you see. Chocolate brown in 100% cotton. Flat front and no cuffs. They are not brand new, but they are very clean.


----------



## HalfLegend

Tilton said:


> Do yourself a serious favor and buy a comfortable backpack with an integrated laptop sleeve. You'll do plenty of walking and book-carrying. A briefcase or cross-body type bag is far worse for your back than a proper backpack when carrying a computer + several books. Plus, you absolutely, positively do not want to be known as "the briefcase guy." Not nearly as endearing as "the bowtie guy" or "the cardigan guy," I promise.
> 
> If you're looking for something to supplement a backpack when just transporting the laptop, disregard everything I just said (except the briefcase guy thing, that's important).


Ahh, this is some solid advice. But yes, I do have a heavy duty underarmor backpack that I'll use for the bulk of the time. I just wanted a quick thing to grab if I'm rushing out to downtown or to a friend's dorm that I wouldnt have to worry about. (I've heard that backpacks are often dangerous to carry in subways, buses, streets, etc.), but thank you! And I'm hoping to be called the cardigan guy, can't let the briefcase ruin that.

Thanks again for all the great pre-college advice. This forum is always so kind!


----------



## Tilton

I had a few iterations of non-backpack bags in college that I used for various reasons when not carrying a hefty load. The most practical was a Patagonia Half Mass and the most stylish was a thrift store barbour bag that looked a lot like a Barbour-green filso 258. If you want to keep your stuff safe, buy a PacSafe metro bag. It isn't particularly stylish by any means, but it will unquestionably keep sticky fingers off your stuff. A grad school friend of mine worked in Mumbai and carried one every day. Over the course of that year, literally every one of his American peers had things stolen from their backpack (or had their whole backpack stolen right off their back) except him.


----------



## patelsd

2 Pairs of Cole Haan Loafers:

1) Cole Haan Country two-toned loafers size 10D, $30


2) Cole Haan "Made in Italy" Bit Loafers, black, size 9.5. Gold bits, good condition, there is an area of blue sticky sponge on the heel area where an insert I was using got stuck. $35


2 for $55.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of Prince Albert slippers by Peal for Brooks Brothers. Size 11. Barely worn and in true immaculate condition. CLAIMED


----------



## drlivingston

^^^^^Those are SWEEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## ytc

so tempting...


----------



## gamma68

*LAST CHANCE PRICE DROPS BEFORE THESE GO TO EBAY*

*SUMMER STAPLES (and a pair of BB Chinos)*

There's still plenty of summer left for these warm-weather items! Please PM me with offers or questions.

*Polo by Ralph Lauren Prospect short (flat front)*
Tagged 34 (please see actual measurements)
Waist measures about 33"
Inseam measures 9"
*Asking $20 >> $15 >> NOW JUST $10 CONUS*

*MORE photos:*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS SHORT-SLEEVE MADRAS SHIRT*
I recently picked this up in the thrift exchange, but I'm afraid it's too big for me. It's an attractive shirt in excellent condition. If it only fit, I'd keep it!

Made in India, soft cotton fabric for the _hottest _days of summer. The photo with the tag accurately reflects its slightly-faded coloring. Tagged large, but it fits like an extra-large (please see actual measurements):

Neck: 18.5"
Chest: 48"
Shoulders across back: 21.5"

I'm only seeking to get back what I paid, so I'm asking *$16 CONUS *

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS ELLIOTT ADVANTAGE CHINO*
Tagged W34/L32 (please see actual measurements) 
Pleated front with 1.5" cuffs. Color is stone.
In excellent condition--appear to have never been worn.

Waist measures 34"
Inseam measures 30" to bottom of cuff
*Asking $40 >> $30 >> NOW JUST $20 CONUS*

*MORE photos:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
OXXFORD ONWENTSIA 2B NAVY BLUE BLAZER, SUPER 100s*
Made for Neiman Marcus
Tagged 46 (please see actual measurements)

Features muted brass buttons (two front, four on each sleeve)
Lightly padded shoulders, front flap pockets, darted front
Partially lined; lightweight, breathable Super 100s wool for warm weather
Working, handmade lapel hole with flower loop
In excellent condition with very little wear. No moth holes or stains.
This is a really nice, high-end blazer, with all the hallmarks of the best in American-made clothing. Wish it were the right size for me.

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 47"
BCBC: 31"
Sleeve: 23.75"

*Asking $80 >> $60 >> NOW JUST $50 CONUS*

MORE photos:

*Please PM with all offers or questions. Thanks!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Three 17.5-34 Brooks Brothers buttondowns*
Blue, pink, and orange checked. All are traditional fit. Blue and pink are must-iron while the third is non-iron.

$16 each or take all three for $36.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage Summer Linen Blend Triple Patch Pocket Light Blue 3/2 Sack Blazer 38 - $25 shipped*

This piece has no label, but its from the same store as the Brooks Bros raw silk jacket I posted on here recently. This one is a beautiful light blue in a linen blend summer fabric, with 3/2 sack cut and triple patch pockets. Fully canvassed, lapels look to be hand-attached. Excellent condition.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 20
Shoulders (seam to seam): 17.5
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 27.5



    

*Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Flat Front Khakis 33/30 - $25 shipped*

Very recent pair of khaki trousers from BB, in the Madison cut. Flat front, no cuffs. Excellent condition.

Waist: 33
Inseam: 30
Rise: 10.75
Width of Leg Opening: 8.75



  

*Bill's Khakis Flat Front M2 Khakis 33/30 - $22 shipped *

Classic pair of khakis from Bill's, with flat front and no cuffs. M2 cut. Good condition, some scuffs on the bottoms and a faint mark on the front.

Waist: 33
Inseam: 30
Rise: 11.25
Width of Leg Opening: 8.5



     

*Polo Ralph Lauren Flat Front Blue Pants 35/33 - $15 shipped*

Nice pair of light blue summer pants from PRL.

Waist: 35
Inseam: 33
Rise: 12
Width of Leg Opening: 8.5



    

*Brooks Brothers Pure Linen Yellow Tie - $10 shipped*

Great summer tie from Brooks Brothers.

Width: 3 5/8
Length: 61


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage Bostonian Shell Cordovan Saddle Shoes 10D - $50 shipped *

This is an awesome pair of vintage Bostonian saddle shoes in burgundy shell cordovan. Logo has been rubbed off, but it matches Bostonian shell hunter's code 23120. Shoes have been re-soled and possible re-heeled. Current soles are hard with plenty of life, heels have some wear but plenty of life left. Uppers are in good condition, no cracking or tears. They've been vigoriously Mac method'd and I've only used Venetian Shoe Cream on them. They fit slightly narrow, as I usually wear a 10D/E and these are on the narrow side of D width.


----------



## gamma68

This item is now claimed.



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS ELLIOTT ADVANTAGE CHINO*
> Tagged W34/L32


----------



## dexconstruct

*ALL SHIRTS $12 SHIPPED

*Brooks Brothers Blue Striped Luxury Purple Label Made in USA Spread Collar 16.5/34

Neck: 16.5 
Sleeve: 34
Chest: 25 
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 32

 

Brooks Brothers Yellow Slim Fit Non-Iron OCBD 17/35

Neck: 17 
Sleeve: 35
Chest: 25 
Shoulder: 20 
Length: 33

 

Brooks Brothers Blue Mini-Check Point Collar 15/35

Neck: 15 
Sleeve: 35
Chest: 23.5 
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 32

 

Brooks Brothers Blue Mini-Stripe Button-Down Medium

Neck: 15.5
Sleeve: 34
Chest: 23 
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 30

 

Orvis Short Sleeve Green/Purple Plaid Shirt Medium

Neck: 16
Sleeve: 10
Chest: 23 
Shoulder: 20.5 
Length: 33

 

Lands End Pink Corduroy Shirt Large

Neck: 16.5
Sleeve: 34.5
Chest: 25 
Shoulder: 20.5 
Length: 31.5

 

Lands End Yellow Chamois Cloth Shirt

Neck: 16.5
Sleeve: 34
Chest: 24
Shoulder: 20 
Length: 31.5

 

Brooks Brothers Yellow Spread Collar Shirt 15.5/33

Neck: 15.5
Sleeve: 33
Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5 
Length: 32.5

 

Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Green Twill Shirt 15.5/34

Neck: 15.5
Sleeve: 34
Chest: 23
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 32


----------



## dexconstruct

*ALL PANTS $13 SHIPPED

*Vintage Orvis Light Gray Flat Front Trousers 36/30

Waist: 36
Inseam: 30 + 1
Rise: 12
Width of Leg Opening: 8.5

  

Vintage Brooks Brothers Flat Front Khakis w/ Split Waistband 36/29

Waist: 36
Inseam: 29 + 1
Rise: 12
Width of Leg Opening: 8.75

  

Charleston's Khakis by Berle Golden Corduroy Pants 42/27

Waist: 42
Inseam: 27 + 2
Rise: 12.5
Width of Leg Opening: 9.5

   

Brooks Brothers Clark Advantage Chinos 34/30

Waist: 34
Inseam: 30
Rise: 11
Width of Leg Opening: 8.25


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage 1960s-1970s Brooks Brothers Red University Stripe OCBD 16.5/34 - $25 shipped *

This one is the prototypical BB OCBD, with unlined collar and 6 button front. Good condition, some staining around one button as pictured.

Neck: 16.5
Sleeve: 34
Chest: 25 
Shoulder: 18.75 
Length: 31


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of NWOB Bass Weejuns in 11D. These are older, made-in-USA Weejuns with zero flaws. $50 CONUS





A pair of Bass Weejuns in 11EE. These exhibit very little wear, with super-thick soles and zero flaws to uppers. $25 CONUS



Another pair of Weejuns, these in 9.5 D. In excellent condition, with thick soles and no flaws on uppers. $30 CONUS.





These are special loafers, in my opinion, from a very special and sadly defunct store. Size 9 M. Located on York Street right next to J. Press in New Haven, Barrie Ltd. was a fixture in the Yale community for the better part of the 20th century. Here's a link to a story on the store closing: https://yaledailynews.com/blog/2003/09/11/barrie-ltd-booters-plans-to-close-shop/ The quality on these shoes is top notch, as one would expect from a company like Barrie, and they have been worn very little. How they found their way from New Haven to a wee town in the Midwest where I plucked them from a thrift we can only guess. They have zero flaws, and if they fit me, I would never let them go. Yours for just $30 CONUS





A pair of Allen Edmonds Maxfields in 11.5 D. These are in fantastic condition, with very thick soles and no flaws to uppers. These are great casual shoes for summer and fall. Just $30 CONUS





A pair of vintage Johnston Murphy longwings in 10C. These were made back when JM was a high-quality, made in USA shoe that was every bit the equivalent of Allen Edmonds. The color is fantastic, in my opinion, and fairly uncommon. I also love the broguing on the toe--another case of, if it fit me, it wouldn't be here. The uppers and soles are in fantastic condition. Just $25 CONUS





A pair of Florsheim Imperial plain toe bluchers in black pebble grain. I've seen many Imperial longwings with v-cleats and five-nail waist, but never PTB's with these features. They are size 9C and in excellent condition. You'll likely never see a pair like this again. $25 CONUS





A pair of made-in-USA Bass NWOB walking shoes in 7.5 M. Perfect for fall. $35 CONUS





OK, at the risk of upsetting purists, following are some hiking boots. Thought I'd offer them up here in hopes of helping folks out with some good deals on quality boots while clearing some space in my bulging closets. I hate eBay, so here's hoping there are some folks with an outdoors bent around here. Both pairs are from Vasque, which makes outstanding boots for both the serious long-distance backpacker and the day-tripper who demands comfort.

A pair of leather Vasque Skywalks in 12 N. These are made with GoreTex to maximize comfort/versatility and are like new--the laces appear to be original and not often tied. Amazingly light, these boots are suitable for both long-distance hiking and kicking around campus. $50 CONUS





These Vasques in 8 D also feature GoreTex construction and are in near-immaculate condition, as if worn by someone who decided that the outdoors wasn't for them after a single afternoon. Lightweight but heavy-duty. $50 CONUS


----------



## dexconstruct

*TRADLY TIE BONANZA!!!*

*$10 SHIPPED FOR EACH TIE, DISCOUNTS ON MULTIPLE ITEMS*

All the ties are pretty much traditional widths (3-3.5 inches) unless noted.

 

 

 

 

 

  
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  

  SKINNY

 

  

 

  SKINNY


----------



## dexconstruct

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer 42L - $25 shipped

*Great lightweight 100% wool 3/2 sack blazer in a light blue shade. Good condition, missing one cuff button.

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 19
Sleeves: 25
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Terrific Madras Jacket--the Ivy classic!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be the same type of cotton used by Haspel and Brooks for their wash and wear jackets, the mainstays of the Ivy summer. This lovely jacket is a classic yet subdued Madras pattern, with navy, cream, charcoal, rose-red and mustard in its medley colourway. This is half-lined, has a single vent, and classic two-button cuffs. It was made in the USA. Apart from some minor pen marks on the lining by the right-hand inside pocket, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



    

*2) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*3) GORGEOUS Pal Zileri in wool, linen, and silk!*

This is simply stunning. Cut from a blend of wool (25%), linen (35%), and silk (40%), this wonderful jacket has a lovely summer colourway of creamy raw linen in a very subtle herringbone. Made in Italy (where else?) by Pal Zileri, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and in unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It features a three button front, and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and an absolute steal, since I'm asking

*just $35, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



    

*4) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $19, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!*

4) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*2) STUNNING Donegal Tweed by Magee--Made for Mullarney Bros. of Co. Sligo!*

This is absolutely STUNNING!! Cut from handwoven Donegal Tweed, this wonderful jacket is a serious rarity, being both a three-buttoned tweed, and a handwoven Dongela that's a puppytooth.. with a fantastic colourway, being a slateblue and peat black puppytooth flecked with gorse yellow, moss and forest greens, pumpkin orange, and berry red. This Donegal easily rivals the more complex Harris tweeds, and is both striking and subtle. A really wonderful tweed, with great texture and a fantastic colourway! It was woven by one D. Hood, who has signed it.

The jacket does the tweed justice, too. Made by Magee, the main maker of Donegal tweeds, in Ireland, this is a rare three button jacket, featuring side vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and the tweed is a wonderful substantial weight. This relaly is a fantastic jacket for the Fall, Winter, and early Spring!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2










    

*3) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for Spring! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

FREE!

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $19, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## gamma68

This item has now been claimed. The BB madras shirt and Oxxford blazer are still available.



gamma68 said:


> *Polo by Ralph Lauren Prospect short (flat front)*
> Tagged 34 (please see actual measurements)
> Waist measures about 33"
> Inseam measures 9"


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS
*_

All Prices include CONUS shipping. No international. Thanks!

$28--->$25 Hardcore GTH here. These probably date from the early 1980's. Made by Corbin they measure about a 35 with an inch or so to let out in the waist. They are currenty unhemmed, but the bottoms are pinked. They could be hemmed as long as a 31, but a 30 would be more practical. They have seen some wear, but overall are in very good condition. The material is very lightweight with the some slubs and LOTS of color!

https://postimg.org/image/66esamhdf/ https://postimg.org/image/54dsjkdbn/ https://postimg.org/image/4h5p2k1o3/

$38--->$34 Bills Khakis 35x33 Standard issued M2 khakis. The pants are cuffed. Gently worn, but very clean all over with no issues to speak of, save for some wrinkling. 

https://postimg.org/image/xxlb4z81f/ https://postimg.org/image/tr0gpn8fn/

$32--->$29 Bills Khakis 35x33 Ditto on the above. There is a small pen mark on the waistband of this one, otherwise they are good to go.

https://postimg.org/image/tsezwszn7/ https://postimg.org/image/lcpffaws3/ https://postimg.org/image/t465dv0xf/ 

$15---$13 each All are clean and in very good shape. 
1. Atkinsons 50/50 Wool Silk Repp Burgundy, Navy, White 57x3.5
2. Briar Deadstock Repp Pink, White and Red 56x3.25
3. Robert Talbott Brown Duck Tie 50/50 Silk Wool 56x3
4. Robert Talbott Repp Tie Browns, Blues, Gray, Tan 57x3.25

https://postimg.org/image/f1k7yvvjn/

https://postimg.org/image/l51sisltf/

$50--->$45 HS Trask Penny Loafers 12N Made in the USA and in great shape. I thing these are Bison and Calf. They are a dark chocolate brown and tan. Very solid shoes and a nice twist on a basic. The uppers are in fine shape and there are many miles left in the soles.

https://postimg.org/image/hk5wzkh9v/ https://postimg.org/image/nc616pr3n/ https://postimg.org/image/6i5fevckz/ https://postimg.org/image/n234141v7/ https://postimg.org/image/viy0yah6b/ https://postimg.org/image/4b16qy7ar/https://postimg.org/image/3zjqe6qur/


----------



## dorji

Hey guys, I have a belt up for sale on the main sales forum, forgot to post here. 32", great for AE Strands. See more https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ut-Belt-32-quot-Lizard-Print-Calf-Got-Strands


----------



## wacolo

$65 shipped CONUS Navy Blazer for the Andover Shop ~44R. Pretty much your standard issue in navy blue with gold buttons. Marked as Made in Canada, though I am not sure by who. I don't think it is Samuelsohn, but more likely Coppley. Anyway, it is a custom piece from 2008. A really cool chartreuse lining, side vents, surgeons cuffs and two buttons. Overall in terrific shape. The seams are all in tact and the fabric is clean. Here are the measurements.....

Chest 23
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 31
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
Width at top button 22.25

https://postimage.org/
https://postimg.org/image/v4jgnwyur/ https://postimg.org/image/f16zo3xbn/ https://postimg.org/image/pdtaa6qur/ https://postimg.org/image/ofcx7wdir/


----------



## Pentheos

Green Land's End 100% silk knit - 60" x 3" (sold)
Burgundy Brooks Brothers 100% silk knit - 56" x 3" (sold)
Patch madras Brooks Brothers - 3.5" x 59"

$12.00 CONUS for the remaining BB patch madras tie


----------



## Pentheos

All Brooks Brothers. All 60" (-ish) by 3.75". All have been stored rolled for the last two years while I was away from Berkeley - that's why they look frumpled - a day of hanging will straighten them out nicely. From left to right:

1. BB Makers (marked irregular, don't know why; tiny stain on back, visible in picture)
2. BB Makers
3. BB Makers
4. BB 346
5. BB 346 (this one looks especially wrinkled, but it isn't)
6. BB 346

$15.00 CONUS per tie, pm me for volume discounts.


----------



## Pentheos

From left to right:

1. Vintage USA-made Gant. Very thick, solid tie, beautiful texture. Measures 56" x 3.75".

2. Ralph Lauren. Lovely sheen. Keeper has been resewn on one side. Measures 55" x 3.75".

3. Tommy Bahama. Nice Tie. Looks great with a khaki suit in the summer. Measures 57" x 3.75".

4. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. Handmade. Marked irregular, don't know why. This tie is a monster, very heavy, beautiful. Easily the nicest tie I own. I might have worn it once. Measures 60" x 4".

$15.00 CONUS per tie, pm me for volume discounts.


----------



## Pentheos

48XL Harris Tweed

Another Harris Tweed in earthtones, this one for High & Mighty. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California or in my new career. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition with one exception: the lining tore next to an interior pocket, but has been repaired, as you can see in the photo which shows its pedigree. I'd like $35.00 CONUS but I will entertain offers.







BOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 25" (+2")


----------



## Pentheos

#510 black Blundstone boots, US size 13 (marked UK/Austr. size 12)

While not the most North American trad item, these are pure Australian trad. Style #510 (the original) black Blundstone boots in very good shape. These were purchased new by me in 2004 and worn very sparingly since. Apparently the current iteration of Blundstones are made in China and their soles are very sub-par. Anyways, I bought these to be rugged but slightly dressy winter-wear boots, and they served that purpose - but I haven't lived in northern climates in many years, so it's time for these to be re-homed.

New these run $150.00, so I'm thinking $45.00 CONUS is a not bad price, but I'm willing to entertain offers.


----------



## Pentheos

The Original Clarks Desert Boot, US size 13D

You know them, you love them - so do I, but I don't need them. Purchased new, I can count on one hand the times I've worn these. You can see that the suede is scuff-free and there is practically no wear to the heels. Yes, the bottoms are discolored - one walk across an asphalt parking lot did that.

New these will set you back $120.00ish, so I guess $40.00 CONUS is my asking price.

You will not be disappointed by these.


----------



## phyrpowr

RE: 32rollandrock

Just got a great pair of shell PTBs from him, and, for those of you who might be unfamiliar with boot brands, Vasque is the real thing, and those he has above are good foul weather/rough trail investments


----------



## Pentheos

12EEE Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan Longwing Bluchers









https://s601.photobucket.com/user/PentheosAAAC/media/IMG_1294.jpg.html



The real deal. These are beautiful shoes which simply don't fit my feet. The double-oak soles show moderate wear. The original heels were replaced, and these second heels will need to be replaced sooner than later. Still, these shoes will last forever.

They are size 12 EEE, and measure 13.25" x 4.75" inches.

$135.00 CONUS


----------



## Pentheos

12EEE Allen Edmonds burgundy shell cordovan Bradleys


















I got these from another member a few years ago, and I cannot convince my feet to be comfortable in them no matter how I try. The previous (first) owner had Topys installed, but I hate them (for philosophical reasons), and so I peeled them off. This means, essentially, that the soles have almost no wear. You can even see in one of the photos that "shell cordovan" is still legible. This will not be an impediment for future recraftings.

You can also see that the uppers are not even really broken in yet. They are flawless.

All in all, close to a new pair of now-$600 shoes.

Marked 12EEE, they measure 13.25" x 4.5". I have bags and box.

$225.00 CONUS.


----------



## Pentheos

12EE vintage black pebblegrain longwing bluchers











These are definitely vintage, and definitely in great shape. Once, I was able to figure out who the maker was, but I've since forgotten. I think it was an in-house brand for one of the larger department stores. Little wear to soles or heels.

Marked 12EE, they measure 13.25" x 4.75"

Since they are of a humble pedigree, let's say $30.00 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! All prices include CONUS shipping, and all offers are very welcome!
*
1) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $22.

  

2) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $9.

  

3) Brooks Brothers khakis. 346 line. Tagged 40/32. Waist 20, Inseam 30 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $14

 

4) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $14



5) Seersucker trousers. Unknown fabric--maybe polycotton--unknown maker. Some minor brown spotting in a few areas, such as knees and back of thighs. Good condition. Waist 20 34, Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $9--good knockabout summer trousers!



6) Brooks Brothers khakis. The standard! Waist 19 1/4, inseam 28 3/4, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1" extra. Asking just $12

 

8) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $15, or offer.

  

9) Bill's khakis. Excellent condition, apart from a small brown nailhead mark on the left thigh. Tagged 40; Waist 20 1/2, inseam 30 (+2). Asking just $18, or offer.

  

10) LL Bean Reds. A trad summer classic! Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $12.

 

11) Land's End cords. Tagged 34. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking $12

 

12) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $14, or offer.

 

14) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $14

 

15) Brooks Brothers Brooksease pants. Classic grey, with pleated front. Excellent condition! Waist: 18, inseam 28 3/4 (+3). Asking $10

 

*16) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9, or offer.

Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for the kind words, and yes, Vasque makes terrific boots. Might sound like shameless self-promotion, but I have a pair myself--GoreTex and lightweight--that have held up marvelously for backpacking trips of a few days. They work great in situations where my Raichles, which are at least 2.5 pounds apiece and crampon compatible, are simply too much boot for the trail.

Also, Weejuns in 11EE have been claimed. Thanks.



phyrpowr said:


> RE: 32rollandrock
> 
> Just got a great pair of shell PTBs from him, and, for those of you who might be unfamiliar with boot brands, Vasque is the real thing, and those he has above are good foul weather/rough trail investments


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bump and drops


tennesseean_87 said:


> *Spectators:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!
> 
> Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: $70
> 
> In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.
> 
> Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.
> 
> J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes. Probably a better bet for a size 10.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bump, and apologies for missing pics. Photobucket ate some when I reorganized, and I accidentalyl deleted some fro mmy hard drive. I'll try to get more up.



tennesseean_87 said:


> *Tuxedo by P B White* in Philadelphia for a Mr. Cleary tailored in 1940! In good condition, has had alterations made, but I can't find any stains or a single moth hole I think this is about a 38 with a drape cut (I think). Big grossgrain peak lapels. I think the one button closure has been replaced, as it is not grossgrain covered like the sleeve buttons. It has a high rise and an angled hem, with some sort of patches or something in the inside rear of the hem (to add weight or prevent wear?). Make me an offer.
> See the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements: Chest: 22 1/4; Waist: 20 3/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/2; Shoulders: 19 3/4
> Front rise: 13 3/4; Rear rise: 20; Inseam: 30 1/4; Outseam: 43"; Waist: (will add)
> 
> *Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wembley: 3" x 56" wool-rayon-poly blend* $8*
> Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$30*
> Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$15*
> Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$10*
> J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*
> Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy $20
> BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$8*
> Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$8*
> Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*





tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm away from the garments now, but I'll update with measurements. All prices include shipping to CONUS. All offers welcome!*
> 
> Shirts*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $12. Great shape, darker blue.
> 
> *Jackets:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with shoulder patches *~38R*: *$20*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $25*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket ~40R $50. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted.
> 
> 
> 
> Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $30*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~38R $40*
> 
> *Pocket Squares:
> 
> *
> 
> Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$10* ($8 with other item)
> Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$3* ($2 with other item)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Florsheim Imperial longwings, five-nail waist, 8.5E. Flawless uppers, thick soles and recent heels--these surely came with v-cleats, but if you are like me, you like them better without. $35 CONUS





I haven't seen one of these since college days and have no idea as to what it is worth, but if you are a RL purist, I imagine this might be as close to a must-have as there is. It is made in USA, and I recall utter shock when RL began off-shoring production more than two decades ago. Size large. I know, more or less, the provenance: It came from the Chicago closet of a wealthy attorney who is getting on in years and recently invited me to go through some things he no longer wanted. Most of it was crap, but I did score this, plus a Golden Fleece polo (below) plus a vintage JAB 3/2 suit that I might keep, a Southwick 3/2 glenplaid suit that I will definitely keep and a pair of vintage Topsiders that I will most definitely keep. Any rate, this RL polo has buttons that feel like mother of pearl (no guarantees on that, though) and four insignificant identically sized white dots on the front, pictured, which are the shirt's only flaw. It is super-soft and broken in. The close-ups of the dot (again, they are all the same size) best represents the true color. I'm clueless as to what this shirt might be worth, so let's call it $30 CONUS and go from there, with offers gladly entertained.





A Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece polo shirt, size large. Zero issues. $18 CONUS. Take this shirt and the RL listed above and we can play Let's Make A Deal.





A Paul Stuart button-down in exquisite condition--I can find no flaws. 15.5x35 and made in Canada. I offered this shirt at the beginning of the season and was surprised at the lack of interest, so I'll try again. With a peach miniature check pattern in a lightweight cotton pinpoint weave, it's perfect for summer and just $12 CONUS.





This 16.5x33 Brooks Brothers button-down must-iron white shirt is a wardrobe staple. This is more broadcloth than pinpoint and perfect for those late summer and Indian summer days--or for under a sweater in winter, for that matter--when oxford cloth is too heavy and non-iron is, well, non-iron. Zero flaws and in true mint condition, with no sign of frays, stains or other imperfections. $18 CONUS


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> I've accumulated some nice items in my travels lately, and while they may be more Fall-ish, they should be right at home with this crowd!
> 
> #1--Hickey Freeman for Boyd's of Philadelphia. Boardroom Model 100% Lambswool. Tagged 44R, measures:
> P2P: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length (Bottom of Collar): 30.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> As far as I can tell, in great shape. Interesting pattern as well. Does some interesting things with contrasting textures, together with a multi-colored windowpane. That description doesn't do it justice-- its very subtle, but at the same time, prominent. My fiancee (who doesn't usually like what I bring home) actually wishes it fit me!
> 
> View attachment 8460
> View attachment 8461
> 
> 
> ASking $35 shipped CONUS


Bump and drop to $30 CONUS


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> #2--Colours by Alexander Julian for Boyd's of Philadelphia
> 
> Union made in the USA
> 
> Again, a really interesting pattern on this jacket. Part of it looks "tweed-ish" but then there are bolder colored tracers running through the pattern-- its actually somewhat subtle, but makes the jacket far more interesting.
> 
> No size, but:
> 
> P2P: 21.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> (if any of those sizes seem off, or close, I'm happy to measure again. Still getting the hang of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35, CONUS shipping included


Bump and drop to $30 CONUS


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> #3--"Classic" Harris Tweed, Tailored in the USA, no store tag
> 
> This is what I'd call a "classic" Harris Tweed-- a tan herringbone, 1/2 lined sportcoat with leather covered buttons and patch pockets on the front. Asking $45, CONUS.
> 
> No size tagged, but:
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Length: 29.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.75"
> 
> Again, if the measurement seem odd, ask and I'll remeasure--


Bump and drop to $40 CONUS


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> #4: Burberry's Houndstooth Blazer-- tagged 46L
> 
> P2P: 24.5"
> Length: 33"
> Shoulders: 20.75"
> Sleeve: 26.75"
> 
> Asking $50, CONUS.


Bump and drop to $45 CONUS


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> #5--Aquascutum 3/2 Roll Blazer
> British company, but union made in the USA-- for B.Gross mens store of Media, PA
> 
> No size tagged, but measures:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> Here's the catch....it has a slight defect on the pocket. I've documented scrupulously. I suspect that with a couple stitches, it wouldn't be noticeable given the texture of the fabric. But its there...still a great piece, and you can feel the quality in the fabric. Asking only $20, CONUS.


Bump and drop to $18, CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack ~40R
Grey/white/blue herringbone tweed. Quarter lined, tweed is in great shape. There are a couple of discolorations/stains in the lining, seen in the pictures. Might come out with a cleaning? Not sure. No issues with the tweed itself. No odors or other issues.
Measures 18" shoulders, 21" pit to pit, 24 sleeves with appx 2" under, 30" BOC.


Asking $39 shipped


----------



## dexconstruct

*STAPLE Vintage Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Suit Grey 42R - $65 shipped *

Awesome vintage piece from the Brook's Brothers Golden Fleece line. Super high quality construction, fully canvassed, hand-stitched buttonholes, half-lined, beautiful natural shoulders. Pants are flat front and cuffed. Excellent condition, only flaw is a small nearly unnoticeable nick on the shoulder.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.5
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24 + 1
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.5

Waist: 36 + 2.5
Inseam: 31
Rise: 13
Width of Leg Opening: 9.25

















For whatever reason photobucket isn't working for me right now, but PM me for more pics!


----------



## ATL

Vintage BB 346 three-piece suit. 3-2. Half lined jacket with flat-front pants (no cuff).
This is about a 38 R.

Pants have a small moth hole and the lining of all three pieces has yellowed with age, but this is still an awesome piece.

$125 shipped.

PM for measurements.





































BB Golden Fleece with Loro Piana fabric. Made in 2003 by Martin Greenfield. 
Tagged 46 L

$175 shipped.

PM for measurements.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Lightweight Casual Shirts - XL-ish*

Bump for the weekend...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Summer Sale! Everything 10% off!
> 
> 100% Lightweight Cotton Casual Shirts!*
> 
> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$18 each; 2 for $32; 3 for $45; 4 for $54!*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20>$18*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $20>$18*
> 
> **************************************************
> *Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20>$18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20>$18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20>$18*
> 
> *$18 each; 2 for $32; 3 for $45; 4 for $54!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

Is an eBay link against the rules?

Some Harris Tweed. One BB jacket. A few other things.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, an eBay link is against the rules. There is a separate thread for eBay offerings.



WillBarrett said:


> Is an eBay link against the rules?
> 
> Some Harris Tweed. One BB jacket. A few other things.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Hoopscoach

*3 Hickey Freeman Bespoke Suits 42r*

Picked up 3 perfect Hickey Freeman Bespoke Loro Piana suits today. Beautiful suits. If you are interested I can take pics and measurements. I would want 44long 38 x 33 suits or nice 13 D shoes or European ties in exchange. let me know.


----------



## WillBarrett

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, an eBay link is against the rules. There is a separate thread for eBay offerings.


Thanks for the heads up, and mea culpa.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops...*

Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
Asking $55 shipped CONUS.

Offers welcome.

Florsheim Imperial LWB - 13C
Black pebble grain with the V-Cleat heel. Some wear on back edge of the left shoe.
  
Asking $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## patelsd

Size 12D Allen Edmonds Halsted in Burgundy, good condition, small scratch on the right toe box, please see images.
Looking for $65 shipped.





Allen Edmonds Belt, medium brown, size 38, 1 3/8" wide, could pass as new, silver buckle. Looking for 35 shipped.


$80 for both.


----------



## Danny

*Pocket Squares*

Two irish linen pre-folded [they came that way] pocket squares, in blue and pink...and one J Press blue gingham pocket square. Each pre-folded is $11 shipped, the J Press is $15.


----------



## Pentheos

*PRICE DROPS*

*Ties*

Group 1





Green Land's End 100% silk knit - 60" x 3" (SOLD)
Burgundy Brooks Brothers 100% silk knit - 56" x 3" (SOLD)
Patch madras Brooks Brothers - 3.5" x 59"

$9.00 CONUS for the BB patch madras tie

Group 2







All Brooks Brothers. All 60" (-ish) by 3.75". All have been stored rolled for the last two years while I was away from Berkeley - that's why they look frumpled - a day of hanging will straighten them out nicely. From left to right:

1. BB Makers (marked irregular, don't know why; tiny stain on back, visible in picture)
2. BB Makers
3. BB Makers
4. BB 346
5. BB 346 (this one looks especially wrinkled, but it isn't)
6. BB 346

$12.50 CONUS per tie, pm me for volume discounts.

Group 3







From left to right:

1. Vintage USA-made Gant. Very thick, solid tie, beautiful texture. Measures 56" x 3.75".

2. Ralph Lauren. Lovely sheen. Keeper has been resewn on one side. Measures 55" x 3.75".

3. Tommy Bahama. Nice Tie. Looks great with a khaki suit in the summer. Measures 57" x 3.75".

4. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. Handmade. Marked irregular, don't know why. This tie is a monster, very heavy, beautiful. Easily the nicest tie I own. I might have worn it once. Measures 60" x 4".

$12.50 CONUS per tie, pm me for volume discounts.

*Jackets*

48XL Harris Tweed

Another Harris Tweed in earthtones, this one for High & Mighty. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California or in my new career. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition with one exception: the lining tore next to an interior pocket, but has been repaired, as you can see in the photo which shows its pedigree. I'd like $27.50 CONUS.







BOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 25" (+2")

*Shoes*

#510 black Blundstone boots, US size 13 (marked UK/Austr. size 12)

While not the most North American trad item, these are pure Australian trad. Style #510 (the original) black Blundstone boots in very good shape. These were purchased new by me in 2004 and worn very sparingly since. Apparently the current iteration of Blundstones are made in China and their soles are very sub-par. Anyways, I bought these to be rugged but slightly dressy winter-wear boots, and they served that purpose - but I haven't lived in northern climates in many years, so it's time for these to be re-homed.

New these run $150.00, so I'm thinking $35.00 CONUS.









The Original Clarks Desert Boot, US size 13D

You know them, you love them - so do I, but I don't need them. Purchased new, I can count on one hand the times I've worn these. You can see that the suede is scuff-free and there is practically no wear to the heels. Yes, the bottoms are discolored - one walk across an asphalt parking lot did that.

New these will set you back $120.00ish, so I guess $35.00 CONUS is my asking price.

You will not be disappointed by these.











12EEE Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwing bluchers









https://s601.photobucket.com/user/PentheosAAAC/media/IMG_1294.jpg.html



The real deal. These are beautiful shoes which simply don't fit my feet. The double-oak soles show moderate wear. The original heels were replaced, and these second heels will need to be replaced sooner than later. Still, these shoes will last forever.

They are size 12 EEE, and measure 13.25" x 4.75" inches.

$115.00 CONUS

12EE vintage black pebblegrain longwing bluchers











These are definitely vintage, and definitely in great shape. Once, I was able to figure out who the maker was, but I've since forgotten. I think it was an in-house brand for one of the larger department stores. Little wear to soles or heels.

Marked 12EE, they measure 13.25" x 4.75"

Since they are of a humble pedigree, let's say $20.00 CONUS


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$65 Anglo-American 406 50 / 21 Tortoise Overall in very good shape. They are currently loaded with prescription frames. No case. Temples are in good shape.

https://postimg.org/image/5x9zxbn1v/ https://postimg.org/image/ine8aev03/ https://postimg.org/image/e0868n7n7/

$35 Bills Khakis M2 Sky Blue 34x30, Flat front, plain bottom. They have been worn some, but overall have plenty of life left. The true color is shown in the closeup of the label. No stains or holes.

https://postimg.org/image/4bzbj927n/ https://postimg.org/image/3jwnk1y0j/ https://postimg.org/image/77ceq467n/ https://postimg.org/image/ys58hdnqr/


----------



## falconkaji

Hey all. Long time reader of the forum, but infrequent poster. I just found a 3/2 gray flannel Brooks Brothers suit while out thrifting and thought I'd see if anyone was interested. I can post pictures tomorrow when the light is better if anyone is.

It's marked as a size 39. ~17.75" shoulders, 20" across the chest, 23.5" sleeves (feels like there is plenty of fabric to let out, but it's tough to tell because it's folded over inside), pants are 17" across the waist, 38" outseam & ~29" inseam with a 1" cuff. There is a hole about half the size of a pinhead on the left sleeve. Sleeves have two buttons. The jacket is half lined, single-vented, and it feels like it's canvassed (there is a distinct, thin third layer, but I'm definitely not an expert).

Not really sure what it's worth, but I'd be happy to trade it for stuff in my size. I'm also fine with just selling it if someone cares to make an offer.

I usually wear a 36 jacket, 31/31 slacks, size 9 shoes (C or D), 14.5 shirts (preferably slim fit or whatnot). Specifically hunting for gray flannel trousers at the moment, or khakis in a darker "British khaki" shade. 

If this suit sounds interesting to anyone, just let me know, and I'll put up pictures tomorrow (or maybe I'll post pictures anyways).


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers formal shirt
15 x 35
Made in USA

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel spread collar tattersall
17.5 x 33

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve seersucker sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Gitman Brothers tartan sport shirt
Size XL
Made in USA

$24 conus



















J McLaughlin sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus



















Corneliani spread collar dress shirt--white w/burgundy stripe
18 x 37
Made in Italy

$24 conus



















Yale bulldogs emblematic by Rivetz for the Yale Coop
3 1/4" width
$20 conus



















Trafalgar burgundy braces
$18 conus










JPress whale belt
Size 34
$18 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

Found these just today--how they got through thrift-store processing in this condition, who can guess? They are classics and in spectacular condition, handmade in USA and barely worn, as if someone got them for a wedding or two and that was that. Inner labels are mint and tread perfect, with zero wear to the heels. Size 11D, and a steal at just $50 CONUS.


----------



## fastfiat81

*Hand sewn Robert Talbott Tradly goodness*

As per the Hand Sewn RT thread I picked these up and offering them here. Seems a guy had these wadded up and donated them not long ago. As a result they are a bit wrinkled. All Are Hand sewn Robert Talbott except two. All from two of the finest men's shop here in Little Rock, AR. All shipped first class CONUS only and I will combine shipping if you buy more than one. There were a few other ties obviously from the same guy and shops, but no tag other than Mr. Wicks or Bauman's. All are 3" wide and 56-57" long.

Left to Right:

Southwick Linen Mr. Wicks Made in Canada. This one is 100% linen and CALLING my name so it would take a bit to get it out of my hands Droooool! $25
Ferrell Reed Mr. Wicks 55% silk 45% cotton Mogador Woven in England $8
Robert Talbott Bauman's 100% silk $8
Robert Talbott Mr. Wicks Printed in England 100% silk $8
Robert Talbott Mr. Wicks 50% silk 50% cotton Mogador Printed in Italy $8
Robert Talbott Best of Class! Mr. Wicks HEAVY Italian madder $8


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$30 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 40 Regular
> 
> Southwick for Norman Ditton
> 
> 2-Button Sportcoat/Blazer
> 
> Partially lined, lightweight, soft & natural shoulders
> 
> 18" shoulder seam to seam
> 21.25" pit to pit
> 30.5" from BOC
> 22.5" sleeve from shoulder seam (+3" to let)
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$40 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 8.5 D
> 
> Johnston & Murphy
> 
> "Heritage Collection" Saddle Shoes
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Excellent condition, soles and heels show very little wear.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Really great suede

$20 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> J&M
> 
> Size 8.5 D
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Penny-Kiltie Loafers with Camp Moc Soles
> 
> These will be the most comfortable shoes you slide your feet into this decade.
> 
> They appear to have never been worn. Uppers are perfect.
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS (Priority w/ tracking #)
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## tdavidson93

Canali Black Sport coat, Looks to be brand new, size 44R
Asking $130 Shipped, CONUS


----------



## falconkaji

Size 39 Brooks Brothers 3/2 suit. Sorry for the poor photography - rainy days mean absolutely no light in my apartment.

You can see the small hole on the sleeve in this image.

Flat front pants with 1" cuff.

I'm not sure what this is worth, honestly, so if someone wants to make a reasonable offer I'm interested in either selling or trading it for something else.


----------



## CMDC

^Just a friendly recommendation. You'll want to post measurements in hopes of generating interest. 39R doesn't tell you much as suits are usually altered to a degree. Measure and post: Pit to Pit (chest); sleeve length; back length; shoulder width (seam to seam). Waist and inseam for trousers as well. Also useful to note any extra material to let out in sleeves, waist, and under trouser cuff.


----------



## Spin Evans

CMDC said:


> ^Just a friendly recommendation. You'll want to post measurements in hopes of generating interest. 39R doesn't tell you much as suits are usually altered to a degree. Measure and post: Pit to Pit (chest); sleeve length; back length; shoulder width (seam to seam). Waist and inseam for trousers as well. Also useful to note any extra material to let out in sleeves, waist, and under trouser cuff.


I believe this is the same suit that Falconkaji posted the measurements for on the previous page. These are just the pictures.


----------



## CMDC

^Sorry about that. My bad.

On another note, I am going to do a pretty major closet purge in the next few days. Sport coats, shirts, coats, ties, etc. These will all be in the 39/40R, 16/33 range so if you're in that neighborhood, there will be a lot to choose from.


----------



## tdavidson93

Lots of stuff so bear with me here -

Unbranded black tie with knight emblem - *$8*
Vintage Ferragamo Tie - *$20*
Brooks Brothers Horsebit pattern - *$15*
Paul Stuart Baseball tie - *$15
*








.
Robert Talbott Best of Class - *25*
Robert Talbott Best of Class - *25*
Brooks Brothers - *15*
Brooks Brothers - *20*








.
Hermes - *30* (6/10 condition)
R Bryant - *8*
Robert Talbott - *20*
Ermemegildo Zegna - *30*








.
Hickey Freeman Pinstripe Suit: 44S - *$70*
Pit to Pit - 23"
Sleeve Length - 22.5"
Back Length - 30"
Shoulder Width - 19.5"

Pants:
Waist - 40"
Inseam - 32" + 2"

















.
Hickey Freeman Brown Sport Coat: 44S - *$50*
Pit to Pit - 23"
Sleeve Length - 22.5"
Back Length - 30"
Shoulder Width - 20"
















.

Jos A Bank Herringbone Sportcoat: 41L - *$30*
Pit to Pit - 22"
Sleeve Length - 26"
Back Length - 32"
Shoulder Width - 19"
















.
Jos A Bank Blazer 41L -*$20*
Pit to Pit - 23"
Sleeve Length - 22.5"
Back Length - 30"
Shoulder Width - 19.5"


----------



## wacolo

35x33 Bills, Andover Blazer, and tweed suit are all sold. Thanks!


----------



## Pink and Green

CMDC said:


> ^Sorry about that. My bad.
> 
> On another note, I am going to do a pretty major closet purge in the next few days. Sport coats, shirts, coats, ties, etc. These will all be in the 39/40R, 16/33 range so if you're in that neighborhood, there will be a lot to choose from.


<Tents fingers> Excellent Smither...er, CMDC. I look forward to it with much anticipation! We seem to share suit and dress shirt sizes in common.


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, I'll break the ice, as it were. First tweed offering of the soon-to-come fall. Or offerings--I also have a Corneliani sport coat, perfect for autumn, on offer on the Sales Thread, but did not want to offend sensibilities. It is a cashmere/wool blend and splendid.

The below, I think, is a particularly spectacular Harris Tweed that presents as moss from afar and turns into much, much more the closer you get. Browns, purples--it's all there. The jacket is tagged 39R and has been worn very little, if at all. Both side pockets are basted shut and I found the spare buttons plus the plastic size tag in the breast pocket (pictured). Made in USA, of course, by Lands End, with single vent. Hand measurements: Pit to pit, 20.75 inches; shoulder width, 18.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.25 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS.


----------



## tennesseean_87

BUMP. I may have missed some drops, I'm trying to stay organized with everything, so if prices are too high, make me an offer!

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)



   

Wembley: 3" x 56" wool-rayon-poly blend* $8*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$30*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$15*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$10*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy $20
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$8*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$8*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*[/QUOTE]

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: $80



 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: $150



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured. 

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: $30



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:





Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $15. Great shape, darker blue.

*Jackets: *

    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $25*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned.





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket ~40R $50. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted.



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $30*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent.



*

Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. ~38R $40

Suits:

*
Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit ~??R/S $250. Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. *

Pocket Squares:

****

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, $10 ($8 with other item)
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, **$3** ($2 with other item)
*


----------



## leisureclass

No good thrift stores in your area? Or they all have terrible ties? Or you'd really like to build or bolster a tie collection in one fell swoop that doesn't even involve leaving your house/ computer screen? How about 11 repp and regimental stripes, 2 neats/ foulards, 2 emblematics, 2 madras, 1 paisley, 1 polka dot, two hand blocked made in the UK silk bow ties, 1 black formal bow, and 1 Brooks Brothers ascot??? Included are vintage and new ties by J Press, Brooks Brothers, Ralph Lauren, Robert Talbott, Bert Pulitzer, Lanvin, Christian Dior, 2 made in Italy and 2 raw silk ties!!!

*Asking $85 for the lot *

https://postimg.org/image/ucl3tovs3/

https://postimg.org/image/w1u71rbhf/

More photos here: https://postimg.org/gallery/1p2y66jo/81134efe/


----------



## CMDC

CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
CHAPTER I: SPORTCOATS AND SUIT

As promised earlier, here is the first round of items that simply must go. My closet is too full, space is limited, and these simply don't get enough wear. All are in excellent condition. No issues. I am willing to do package deals for a discount. Also, I will be posting shirts, outerwear, and ties in the coming days so I can hold off shipping until all items have been listed and you've had a chance to see the full range of offerings.

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Suit
2 button, darted
Tagged 41R
The pattern is a charcoalish/navy base with highlights of blue, rust, and gold. Gorgeous all around and just too big for me.
Made in USA
Trousers are reverse pleat and cuffed

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25 +2
Length BoC: 31
Trousers: 35 x 30

$85 conus





























Brooks Brothers Bordertweed 3/2 sack
If this fit there's no way I'd part with it. Color is a rich gold. 2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +1
Length BoC: 30.5

$50 conus




















Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
Color is grey and olive w/burgundy

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25 +1
Length BoC: 30.5

$46 conus





























Brooks Brothers 2 button darted
Fabric is a thick flannel. Olive and Navy check w/royal blue windowpane

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25 +2
Length BoC: 30.5

$42 conus





























Burberry Donegal Tweed 2 button, darted
Side vents

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2
Length BoC: 30.5

$42 conus






























Hickey Freeman 2 button darted
Flannel glenplaid

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2
Length BoC: 30.5

$40 conus





























Norman Hilton madras sport coat
2 button darted

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5
Length BoC: 30.5

$42 conus




















Ralph Lauren tartan unconstructed cotton
3/2 darted
No padding whatsoever
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25.5
Length: 29

$32 conus





















Lands End Canvas blue chambray cotton sport coat
2 button, darted. 3 patch pockets. No shoulder padding
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Length BoC: 30

$30 conus




















LLBean Signature cotton sportcoat
2 button, darted. Minimal shoulder padding
Tagged 38

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 26
Length: 30

$25 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*WTB 9.5D AE Mora or Neumora (or other double monk)*

I've got double monk fever. 
My true size is 10 D, so I'm looking for a 9.5 Neumora or Mora.
If you have any other maker/model of double monks, please message me. 
I've been looking at other models and I am open to offers.

Michael


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

drop
both shirts 
$20 shipped



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 2 Polo S/S shirts
> Seersucker pink & white striped w/ chest pocket
> Oxford cloth blue & white stripe
> 
> Tagged a Medium, but is "Blaire" fit, so please look at measurements
> 
> 25" pit to pit
> 20" shoulder seam to shoulder seam
> 
> both shirts for $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> Please message me if you have any questions


----------



## CMDC

DROPS on these...



CMDC said:


> Just three offerings for this week. These will probably be the last items for a while. Things have started to pile up and I've got to get some stuff moved out.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercerized polo from the Masters for any golfers out there.
> Size L
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren madras shorts
> Made in India
> Flat front
> 
> Size 38
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

Still around. Drops...



CMDC said:


> Lots more shirts. All in excellent condition--no flaws, except for a few in like new condition as noted.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Double Mercerized Polo in khaki
> Size L
> Like new condition
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button down sport shirt for Laurance of Annapolis
> I'm almost positive this is by Gitman Bros., given the tagging
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/blue stripe pinpoint bd
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers orange polo
> Size XL
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Double Mercerized polo in burgundy
> Size XL
> Like new condition
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers white w/khaki and blue mini-windowpane spread collar dress shirt for Wm A Fox of DC
> Made in USA
> 17 x 35
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.M. Williams button down sport shirt
> Made in Australia
> Size XXL--measures 18 x 36
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

More drops....



CMDC said:


> DROPS...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren khaki unconstructed cotton sport coat
> 3 button; darted; 3 patch pockets; single vent
> No shoulder padding whatsoever
> Excellent condition--little if any wear
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26.5 +1.5
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress burgundy pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> Excellent condition
> 
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> *$16 conus*
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> *GRAIL ALERT!!! GRAIL ALERT!!!*
> 
> I can pretty confidently say that you aren't going to find something like this, especially in this condition, out on the hustings. This tux is in outstanding condition and shows very little sign of wear. It has been taken care of and will last a lifetime.
> 
> The details: dark midnight blue in color; shawl collar; un-darted; satin lapels; single vent; natural shoulders; single button front; two buttons on sleeve; trousers of course are flat front and un-cuffed; exterior braces buttons.
> 
> For the Yale Co-Op. Made in New York by Linett
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 24.5 + 2
> 
> Trousers: 34 waist; 29 inseam + 2 underneath
> 
> $160 conus


----------



## knucklehead

I just received a great package from Wacolo. A tweed suit, a bonus tie, and speedy shipping, all for a pittance. A heartfelt thanks, sir!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I also received a package from Wacolo today. A pair of Persol sunglasses in excellent condition and at a _very_ good price. This is my second purchase form Wacolo and it certainly won't be my last.


----------



## CMDC

CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
CHAPTER II: SHIRTS

All in excellent condition. As with the sport coat offerings, deals for multiple purchases. I'm happy to hold items until all listings have been made.

JPress contrast collar, point collar, french cuff
I bought this at the warehouse sale and it's never been worn.

16 x 33

$22 conus





















JPress blue w/white stripe pinpoint ocbd
16 x 33

$22 conus




















JPress blue must iron ocbd
Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.75 x 33

$20 conus





















JPress blue w/white stripe pinpoint ocbd
Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.5 x 32

$18 conus




















Gitman Brothers burgundy microcheck pinpoint ocbd
16 x 33

$20 conus




















Turnbull and Asser contrast collar, french cuff 
16 x 34.5

$20 conus





















Turnbull and Asser contrast collar, french cuff
16 x 34.5

$20 conus





















Dunhill yellow w/blue stripe pinpoint bd
Tagged L; measures 16 x 34.5

Made in England
$20 conus




















Hilditch and Key white spread collar w/black and red striping
Barrel cuffs
Made in England

16 x 33
$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue point collar
16 x 33
$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers burgundy university stripe ocbd
Tagged M; measures 15.5 x 32.5
Made in USA
$17 conus



















Paul Smith spread collar
15.5 x 34.5
Made in Italy
$20 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren olive gingham bd
15.5 x 32/33

$17 conus



















Orvis bd sport shirt
Size M

$18 conus



















Orvis bd sport shirt
Size M

$18 conus



















Lands End bd sport shirt
16 x 33

$12 conus


----------



## hooker4186

Some nice stuff for you guys both big and small! All prices shipped CONUS. International shipping is OK, will be done at cost.

Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Navy Blazer Loro Piana Fabric 36R - *$100
*P2P: 19.75"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 18"
Length (bottom of collar): 30.5"








Brooks Brothers Country Club Black Blazer Loro Piana Fabric 38R - *$100
*









New With Tags Cable Car Clothiers Red Stripe Buttondown 15.5 x 33 - *$50
*P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" 
Shoulder: 18.34"
Length (bottom of collar): 31.5"








LL Bean Blackwatch Flannel tagged Large -*$35
*P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 20.5"
Length (bottom of collar): 32"






Vintage Orvis Loden Heavy Flannel Trousers - no tagged size - about a 40" waist - *$50*
A bit of browning on the pocket lining (none on the fly!!)
Waist: 20"
Rise: 14"
Inseam: 29.5 (2" to let out)


----------



## wacolo

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I also received a package from Wacolo today. A pair of Persol sunglasses in excellent condition and at a _very_ good price. This is my second purchase form Wacolo and it certainly won't be my last.





knucklehead said:


> I just received a great package from Wacolo. A tweed suit, a bonus tie, and speedy shipping, all for a pittance. A heartfelt thanks, sir!


Gentlemen, thank you for your kind words. I am glad they found good homes!


----------



## firedancer

hooker4186 said:


> Some nice stuff for you guys both big and small! All prices shipped CONUS. International shipping is OK, will be done at cost.
> ]


Nice items Hooker, 
Perhaps you should post these in the sales forum. 
The spirit of this thread is " thrift exchange" not "flip this blazer".


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I listed this here a while ago w/o takers, ended up putting it on ebay, had a guy here ask to buy it, then back out.

Figure I'd try once more here, I have a BB sack suit in this exact material (bought on the exchange) that I've probably worn more than any other suit the past 5 years.
$20 shipped

* Jos. A Bank suit
*This is an older, union made in the USA suit. 
I know it's JAB, but it's of better quality than the current stuff, plus I feel like these dark grey micro herringbone suits are really versatile.
Union made in the USA
3 button (may be an incorrectly pressed 3/2), sack, quarter lined, center vent
22 5/8" chest, 27" sleeves, 18 7/8" shoulders (straight across, along the back of the jacket at the widest point), 32 3/4" bottom of collar to hem don the back
trousers are flat front with 1 1/4" cuffs, 34" waist and 30 3/4" inseam
I figure it'd be a good suit for someone just starting out,

and if anyone's interested: ties $7 shipped:


----------



## Steve Smith

firedancer said:


> Nice items Hooker,
> Perhaps you should post these in the sales forum.
> The spirit of this thread is " thrift exchange" not "flip this blazer".


His prices represent excellent value. The BB Country Club Loro Piana blazer looks new and he has priced it at about 1/8 of retail.


----------



## efdll

wacolo said:


> Gentlemen, thank you for your kind words. I am glad they found good homes!


Add my praise. I just got a gorgeous blazer. And I also got a bonus tie, very much to my taste.


----------



## leisureclass

No good thrift stores in your area? Or they all have terrible ties? Or you'd really like to build or bolster a tie collection in one fell swoop? How about 11 repp and regimental stripes, 2 neats/ foulards, 2 emblematics, 2 madras, 1 paisley, 1 polka dot, two hand blocked made in the UK silk bow ties, 1 black formal bow, and 1 Brooks Brothers ascot??? Included are vintage and new ties by J Press, Brooks Brothers, Ralph Lauren, Robert Talbott, Bert Pulitzer, Lanvin, Christian Dior, 2 made in Italy and 2 raw silk ties!!!

*DROP: Asking $70 for the lot *

https://postimg.org/image/ucl3tovs3/

https://postimg.org/image/w1u71rbhf/

More photos here: https://postimg.org/gallery/1p2y66jo/81134efe/

Sorry the pics aren't the best. Let me know if you need more, or more information.


----------



## Titus_A

I asked this question last year, and got an offer I should have but did not take, but I'll try again: I'm in the market for a plain-toe blucher, brown, a la AWW or AE Leeds. Size 10.


----------



## firedancer

Steve Smith said:


> His prices represent excellent value. The BB Country Club Loro Piana blazer looks new and he has priced it at about 1/8 of retail.


I respectfully disagree.

The CC option especially goes for sub $50 on the bay all day long.


----------



## Steve Smith

firedancer said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> The CC option especially goes for sub $50 on the bay all day long.


That is not correct. Do a search.


----------



## hooker4186

Thanks for the support Steve. There's a combination of factors at play in the pricing here - most notably the sizes offered (36 and 38R respectively which are extremely rare), and the fact that they are both Loro Piana fabric, for which most buyers pay a premium. eBay completed listings for Loro Piana blazers in these sizes either don't exist or are well over $100. And as far as the spirit of the thread...I suppose I could post a bunch of Jos A Bank SCs and the like that in reality should have been left on a rack somewhere, or I could post nice, rare items at a fair price, make a few drops as necessary to respond to market demand, and hell, even maybe accept a fair offer.


----------



## andcounting

Anyway... can we get back to the THRIFT store exchange now? Tweedy, please come remind everyone how it is done.


----------



## CMDC

Some new stuff for tonight....

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece charcoal flannel chalkstripe 3/2 sack suit
Made in USA
Very hearty flannel.

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25 +2.5
Length BoC: 30.5

Trousers flat front, cuffed: 35 x 31.5

$75 conus




























Here's an interesting jacket in a beautiful gun check. Hart Schaffner and Marx 3 button sack. Side vents
There is one tiny moth hole in the left sleeve, as pictured. Otherwise in great shape

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 26 +1.5
Length BoC: 31

$36 conus





































Orvis tweed 2 button darted
Color is a mixture of green, olive, and blue
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 25.75 +2
Length BoC: 31

$42 conus




























Pringle lambswool v-neck sweater
Light blue
Tagged 46
Made in Scotland

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Sleeve: 33.5
Length: 28

$34 conus



















Oxxford pink w/white striping button down dress shirt. A very, very nice piece.
Tagged XL and measures 16.5 x 33.5

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
16 x 32

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers pinpoint must iron ocbd--interesting color, kind of a slate green
Made in USA
Tagged 16 x 34 but a tad bit of shrinkage--measures 15.75 x 33.5

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers polo--navy w/green and white striping
Size L

$18 conus


----------



## Pentheos

*Ties*

Group 1





Green Land's End 100% silk knit - 60" x 3" (SOLD)
Burgundy Brooks Brothers 100% silk knit - 56" x 3" (SOLD)
Patch madras Brooks Brothers - 3.5" x 59"

$7.00 CONUS for the BB patch madras tie

Group 2







All Brooks Brothers. All 60" (-ish) by 3.75". All have been stored rolled for the last two years while I was away from Berkeley - that's why they look frumpled - a day of hanging will straighten them out nicely. From left to right:

1. BB Makers (marked irregular, don't know why; tiny stain on back, visible in picture)
2. BB Makers
3. BB Makers
4. BB 346
5. BB 346 (this one looks especially wrinkled, but it isn't)
6. BB 346

$9.00 CONUS per tie

Group 3







From left to right:

1. Vintage USA-made Gant. Very thick, solid tie, beautiful texture. Measures 56" x 3.75".

2. Ralph Lauren. Lovely sheen. Keeper has been resewn on one side. Measures 55" x 3.75".

3. Tommy Bahama. Nice Tie. Looks great with a khaki suit in the summer. Measures 57" x 3.75".

4. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. Handmade. Marked irregular, don't know why. This tie is a monster, very heavy, beautiful. Easily the nicest tie I own. I might have worn it once. Measures 60" x 4".

$9.00 CONUS per tie

*Jackets*

48XL Harris Tweed

Another Harris Tweed in earthtones, this one for High & Mighty. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California or in my new career. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition with one exception: the lining tore next to an interior pocket, but has been repaired, as you can see in the photo which shows its pedigree. I'd like $25.00 CONUS.







BOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 25" (+2")

*Shoes*

#510 black Blundstone boots, US size 13 (marked UK/Austr. size 12)

While not the most North American trad item, these are pure Australian trad. Style #510 (the original) black Blundstone boots in very good shape. These were purchased new by me in 2004 and worn very sparingly since. Apparently the current iteration of Blundstones are made in China and their soles are very sub-par. Anyways, I bought these to be rugged but slightly dressy winter-wear boots, and they served that purpose - but I haven't lived in northern climates in many years, so it's time for these to be re-homed.

New these run $150.00, so I'm thinking $27.50 CONUS.









The Original Clarks Desert Boot, US size 13D

You know them, you love them - so do I, but I don't need them. Purchased new, I can count on one hand the times I've worn these. You can see that the suede is scuff-free and there is practically no wear to the heels. Yes, the bottoms are discolored - one walk across an asphalt parking lot did that.

New these will set you back $120.00ish, so I guess $27.50 CONUS is my asking price.

You will not be disappointed by these.











12EEE Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwing bluchers









https://s601.photobucket.com/user/PentheosAAAC/media/IMG_1294.jpg.html



The real deal. These are beautiful shoes which simply don't fit my feet. The double-oak soles show moderate wear. The original heels were replaced, and these second heels will need to be replaced sooner than later. Still, these shoes will last forever.

They are size 12 EEE, and measure 13.25" x 4.75" inches.

$99.00 CONUS


----------



## WillBarrett

Any 42R need a nice tweed jacket? I've got a made in the USA Alexender Julian tweed jacket with leather buttons that is just two big, and I could use the money than another tailoring bill. I'll get pictures up this evening provided my darling wife isn't in labor...


----------



## MarineDad

Always looking for a nice tweed jacket!


----------



## mayostard

*48 SEMI-long Paul Stuart Navy Blazer*

48 SEMI-long Paul Stuart Navy Blazer, excellent condition.

$40 via paypal shipped to you in the US.

Two buttons, darted, fully lined. Made in Canada (Samuelsohn, presumably?).

Shoulders: 21
BOC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+1.5)
P2P: 26












ETA: oh, crap, I'll try to find another place to host pics. Photobucket support says I've only used 34% of my bandwitdh for the month, though.


----------



## mhj

*Summer is not over yet

Jos Bank Olive Poplin Suit - 46 R*

https://postimg.org/image/dkyavuovn/

https://postimg.org/image/m1xt6rtkj/

Old red label model when JAB was higher quality

Color in bottom picture is more accurate

Jacket
2 button, center vent
PP 23.5"
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeves 24.25
BOC 30.5
55% cotton, 45% polyester

Trousers
Pleated
Waist 21"
Inseam 27" cuffed with 2" of material inside

Asking $50 plus actual shipping cost


----------



## patelsd

If there is any interest in a pair of black Ferragamo wingtips or black Ferragamo Kiltie Loafers in 10.5B, please let me know


----------



## Himself

*A cavalcade of khakis! (And some reds too.) 32-34W, 30-31L*










*All 3 of these are essentially new.* Top to bottom:

Murray's Reds, tag size 32, measures 33W, 30L, cuffs, *$35 shipped* US

Bills Khakis M2, tag size 32, measures 32W, 31L, no cuffs, *$40 shipped* US

Bills Khakis M2, tag size 32, measures 33W, 30L, no cuffs, *$40 shipped* US, *Sold!*










Top: Orvis khakis, don't know which model but plain front and very heavy fabric, well used but still very good condition, tag size 32, measures 32W, 30L, cuffs, *$18 shipped* US

Middle: Land's End Legacy chinos, _like new_, worn maybe once or twice, "khaki" color, tag size 34, 34W, 31L, no cuffs *$18 shipped* US, _*Sold!*_

Bottom: Land's End Legacy chinos, used but very good condition, "stone" color, tag size 34, measures 34W,31L, no cuffs *$12 shipped* US, *Sold!*

Legacy chinos, now discontinued, were popular on this forum.










These are all LL Bean 1912 chino shorts, tag size 34, measure about 34" or a hair over, 8.5" inseam. Top to bottom:

"Oyster" color, like what most call "stone" but slightly grayish, well used but still very good condition, *$12 shipped* US

"Soapstone" color, also like "stone" but more a creamy off-white, like new, *$16 shipped* US

"Khaki" color, like new, *$16 shipped* US

More on the way: BB OCBDs 16-34; Patagonia Duck shorts, pants, khakis, and flannel shirts; Corbin dress pants, etc. Everything must go, will be on eBay as well, but I'm giving y'all first chance.


----------



## WillBarrett

Himself said:


>


Prices? Sizes? Brand?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Cotton Sweaters*

*Great for The Fall!

All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Navy Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Looks like it may be unworn.
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 26.5"
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; appears new.
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## CMDC

Viyella Buttondown sport shirt
Excellent condition
Tagged L
Measures 16.5 x 34.5

$23 conus


----------



## nonartful dodger

Latest offerings

Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint oxford. Jamaican vintage. Very good. 16 1/2 x 35. *CONUS $15.00





*Brooks Brothers tattersal via Malaysia. Very good. 16 x 32. *CONUS $15.00





*Harris Tweed. Nice pattern. Unknown source. Very good. 40R (?),

Chest - 21 1/2 (2x) / Waist - 20 1/2 (2x) / Shoulder - 18 / Length (under collar) - 30 1/2 / Sleeve - 24 (2+).

*CONUS $15.00



   

*


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> Oxxford pink w/white striping button down dress shirt. A very, very nice piece.
> Tagged XL and measures 16.5 x 33.5
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o756/cmdc1972/DSC_0540_zps5acef428.jpg
> 
> https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o756/cmdc1972/DSC_0541_zpsdc05a2ed.jpg


Is the Oxxford shirt made in Italy? At least some of their Italian shirts were Kiton.


----------



## CMDC

^I'll be damned. It is made in Italy but beyond that, not sure.


----------



## AlanC

^Regardless, I'd say it's a steal for someone.

Speaking of rare shirts, I offer this up from the legendary...

*Sid Mashburn* (of Atlanta) shirt
Tagged Size: XXL (P2P: 27", ~18.25 x 37")
100% cotton, but in a light lineny end-on-end type weave.

Fantastic condition, rarely seen on the secondary market or in this larger size.

Asking $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## dexconstruct

I've got 2 awesome GTH summer jackets here, one a little more muted and one that's full on crazy PLUS an awesome piece of Trad sartorial history.

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Madras Plaid 3/2 Sack Jacket 42L - $50 shipped *

I think this is the perfect madras jacket. It's a still got a GTH vibe, but its not super loud. The jacket is SUPER light, very little structure, but remarkably it is still half-canvassed. Shoulders are utterly natural. Excellent condition, although with a stain on the lining.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 25.75
Length (from bottom of collar): 31



      

*Vintage Langrock Patch Fun Jacket 42R/44R - $75 shipped *

This is PURE tradly go to hell attire. Coming from the legendary Langrock in Princeton, this jacket features a crazy bold patchwork pattern made of a beautiful, super slubby fabric, probably a linen/cotton blend. This jacket is a super light 3/2 sack, with totally natural shoulders. Given that, it is still fully canvassed! The jacket is not pristine, there are some stains as pictured, but I can't imagine any scenario where you would wear this jacket and not be in imminent danger of staining it with something or other.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 22.5
Shoulders (seam to seam): 18.75
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 24.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30.5


----------



## Dmontez

I was in a local antique shop, and this hat caught my eye. It is to small for me, but this would work for anyone who wears a 7 1/4. I did not actually pick it up, but will go tomorrow and grab it. If anyone has any interest please let me know. I honestly do not remember looking at the price tag, but it shouldnt be too pricey.

Made by Churchill LTD.
Made with Harris Tweed.
Size 7 1/4


----------



## CMDC

Expect ties. Lots, lots, lots of ties later tonight in Chapter 3 of the great closet cull. All JPress, Brooks, and similar makers.


----------



## jkidd41011

AlanC said:


> Is the Oxxford shirt made in Italy? At least some of their Italian shirts were Kiton.





CMDC said:


> ^I'll be damned. It is made in Italy but beyond that, not sure.


CMDC.....Oxxford Made in Italy + Kiton. Since you have hooked me up in the past the best word of advice I can offer is to move it to eBay. I've heard those do quite well on there.


----------



## CMDC

^Thanks but I'll honor the price I've listed to the good folks here.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Where them ties? I'm broke, but I wanna look!


----------



## CMDC

CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
CHAPTER III: TIES

I have more ties than any right minded person should. I tend to have a "leave no man behind" ethic when it comes to ties at thrifts. So, here is a bunch that don't get much wear or are redundant. That said, given the volume here and the potential time suck that continued curating of this listing could cause, I'm not going to do drops. The price listed is what the price will be. If they don't sell I'll just keep them. However, there will be substantial discounts for multiple purchases. Also, I'm not going to do pictures of the labels in the interest of saving space. Hopefully my track record here will lead you to trust me. I can answer any questions about colors or widths, etc.

There will be one further listing in the coming days of sweaters and jackets.

When PMing, list the # you're interested in plus a brief description so there aren't any snafus.

Group 1: (#1-5). JPress. $13 conus each











Group 2: (#6-10) JPress. $13 conus each











Group 3: (#11-15). Brooks Brothers $11 conus each











Group 4: (#16-20). Brooks Brothers. $11 conus each










Group 5: (#21-24). Brooks Brothers. $11 conus each










Group 6 (#25-29) Brooks Brothers Whimsical Critters (Greyhounds, Polar Bears, Ducks, Sharks, Xmas Reindeer) $11 conus each










Group 7 (#30-34) Brooks Brothers #31 is solid blue repp. $11 conus each










Group 8 (#35-39) Brooks Brothers $11 conus each










Group 9 (#40-44) #44 is wool/silk blend Brooks Brothers $11 conus each










Group 10 (#45-49) Brooks Brothers $11 conus each










Group 11 (#50-53) Brooks Brothers $11 conus each










Group 12 (#54-56) 55&56 silk/nylon blend seersucker $11 conus










Group 13 (#57-59) #57 satin, #58 wool Brooks Brothers $11 conus










Group 14 (#60-63) Brooks Brothers $11 conus










Group 15 (#64-66). Brooks Brothers $11 conus










Group 16 (#67-69) Ben Silver $13 conus each










Group 17 (#70-71) Paul Stuart 4" width $12 conus each










Group 18 (#72-75) Burberry $10 conus each










Group 19 (#76-78) J McLaughlin $10 conus each










Group 20 (#79-82) #79 Bergdorf Goodman Silk/Wool; 80-81 Barney's; 82 Peter Blair $11 conus










Group 21 (#83-87) Polo Ralph Lauren $10 conus each










Group 22 (#88-92) #92 yellow grenadine Robert Talbott $10 conus










Group 23 (#93-95) Zegna, Canali, Canali $11 conus each










Group 24 (#96-100) Tom James, Irish Poplin for Saks, Georgetown Univ. Shop, Claybrook, Britches patch madras $9 conus each










Group 25 (#101-105) Lands End, Lands End, Lands End, Huntington, Hickey Freeman. $8 conus each


----------



## jkidd41011

CMDC said:


> ^Thanks but I'll honor the price I've listed to the good folks here.


I noticed that shirt when you first listed it and wish it was a tad larger. I love Oxxford stuff but the measurements seems like the arms would be short.


----------



## swb120

*Three like new Brooks Brothers 16.5-34 slim fit Ainsley collar non-iron dress shirts*, barrell cuffs, in Brooks Brothers' traditional blue (not the pale blue they sell). These are $80 new.

All three for $85>$75>*$65 shipped* CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers grey herringbone tweed sack suit - 46 Long*

This is a beautiful medium-weight tweed suit from the old Brooks 346 line (the good one.) The jacket is undarted and features two patch hip pockets, a single vent, and is half-lined. Features a 3/2 front closure and two button cuffs.
The trousers are flat-front and cuffed and feature seven belt loops. There is a small BB-sized hole in the side of one of the cuffs (see photo.) I think it could probably be rewoven as it a small hole.

Jacket measurements: 19" shoulders - 24" pit to pit - 25" sleeves (+2.5") - 32.25" length BOC
Trouser measurements: 40" waist - 31" inseam - 1.75" cuffs




* Asking $175 CONUS or offer*

*Robert Talbott ties*

Both of these were made for Cincinnati area men's shoppes from back in the day. Wool on the left, silk on the right. Both 3.25" wide.
* Asking $15 each or $26 for the pair.*
*
Brooks Brothers bowtie* - I guess this would be considered raw silk?








[/URL]
* Asking $23*


----------



## CMDC

^Somebody buy that suit if it fits. Those don't come around often, if at all. Never seen a tweed sack suit in the wild before.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Actually, could you give a back length measurement from the bottom of the collar? I may have missed that. Also, no idea what a decent price is, but I'd hope someone here can suggest one.



falconkaji said:


> Size 39 Brooks Brothers 3/2 suit. Sorry for the poor photography - rainy days mean absolutely no light in my apartment.
> 
> You can see the small hole on the sleeve in this image.
> 
> Flat front pants with 1" cuff.
> 
> I'm not sure what this is worth, honestly, so if someone wants to make a reasonable offer I'm interested in either selling or trading it for something else.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Based on these measurements, seems to me a fellow that is a 38 or maybe even a 39 could pull this blazer off. What say others? I say 39 because I like it, so I'm trying to convince myself of the possibly impossible.



hooker4186 said:


> Some nice stuff for you guys both big and small! All prices shipped CONUS. International shipping is OK, will be done at cost.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Navy Blazer Loro Piana Fabric 36R - *$100
> *P2P: 19.75"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length (bottom of collar): 30.5"


----------



## Himself

The second pair of Bills in my previous post are now claimed. The Legacy chinos are gone.

I still have the Reds, the Orvis khakis, and the LLB 1912 shorts.

The reds are _not_ USA-made, but they are quite new.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

An 18" shoulder seems wide for a 36.



SeaGriffin said:


> Based on these measurements, seems to me a fellow that is a 38 or maybe even a 39 could pull this blazer off. What say others? I say 39 because I like it, so I'm trying to convince myself of the possibly impossible.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Some new stuff for tonight....
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece charcoal flannel chalkstripe 3/2 sack suit
> Made in USA
> Very hearty flannel.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25 +2.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> Trousers flat front, cuffed: 35 x 31.5
> 
> $68 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting jacket in a beautiful gun check. Hart Schaffner and Marx 3 button sack. Side vents
> There is one tiny moth hole in the left sleeve, as pictured. Otherwise in great shape
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis tweed 2 button darted
> Color is a mixture of green, olive, and blue
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 25.75 +2
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pringle lambswool v-neck sweater
> Light blue
> Tagged 46
> Made in Scotland
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Sleeve: 33.5
> Length: 28
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
> 16 x 32
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint must iron ocbd--interesting color, kind of a slate green
> Made in USA
> Tagged 16 x 34 but a tad bit of shrinkage--measures 15.75 x 33.5
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers polo--navy w/green and white striping
> Size L
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Viyella Buttondown sport shirt
> Excellent condition
> Tagged L
> Measures 16.5 x 34.5
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Cotton Sweaters*

Hump Day Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Great for The Fall!
> 
> All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> ********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 19"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Ribbed Navy Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks like it may be unworn.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: L*
> S2S: 20.5
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 26.5"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Vintage Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; appears new.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 26"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## CMDC

CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
CHAPTER IV: SWEATERS AND JACKET

OK, this is the final installment, for now, of the closet purge. Not as many pieces as I thought--I just can't part with some things. Anyhow, here are 4 nice sweaters plus a Baracuta. Again, feel free to combine with items from previous listings (sportcoats, shirts, ties) for bundle discounts.

Baracuta for Van Huesen in khaki
Tagged 40L but see measurements

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Length: 26
Sleeve: 35

$50 conus




















JPress Shaggy Dog Shetland Cardigan
I bought this off a fellow member a few years back (wish he were still posting BTW) and its always been just a bit small. He surmised that it was originally for the Japanese market.

Pit to Pit: 22
Sleeve: 30
Length: 28

$45 conus





















Pringle lambswool crew neck in midnight blue
Made in Scotland
Tagged 42

Pit to Pit: 21
Sleeve: 31.5
Length: 28

$32 conus





















Lands End cable knit Shetland cardigan
Made in Scotland
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 27

$30 conus





















Here's an interesting relic...
Gap Shetland crewneck
Made in Scotland (!!!???)
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Sleeve: 33
Length: 27

$28 conus


----------



## fshguy

Himself said:


> The second pair of Bills in my previous post are now claimed. The Legacy chinos are gone.


And he apparently has access to a wormhole because they arrived today. Thanks, it was a pleasure doing business.

fshguy


----------



## Pale_Male

RE: Press Shaggy Dog Cardigan

As I recall, these were from the "Misterman" era and may well have been done originally a long time ago, as they offered Shaggy Dog tweed jackets in the past. I'll try to ask Richard Press.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks for the shout-out, CMDC! I've been checking out AAAT a fair amount, but I haven't had much to add. 

I remember you buying the Shaggy Dog from me, which I believe you wore once in a photo posted on AAAT. It looked good on you, but that doesn't mean it isn't a tad uncomfortably small. Hopefully someone a bit smaller will buy it from you: it's a nice sweater and that's a really fair price.


----------



## CMDC

Welcome back SirC!


----------



## tennesseean_87

BUMP, Drops, Measurements added back.

*Tuxedo by P B White* in Philadelphia for a Mr. Cleary tailored in 1940! In good condition, has had alterations made, but I can't find any stains or a single moth hole I think this is about a 38 with a drape cut (I think). Big grossgrain peak lapels. I think the one button closure has been replaced, as it is not grossgrain covered like the sleeve buttons. It has a high rise and an angled hem, with some sort of patches or something in the inside rear of the hem (to add weight or prevent wear?). Make me an offer.
See the pics:



    

 

Measurements: Chest: 22 1/4; Waist: 20 3/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/2; Shoulders: 19 3/4
Front rise: 13 3/4; Rear rise: 20; Inseam: 30 1/4; Outseam: 43"; Waist: (will add)

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)



   

Wembley: 3" x 56" wool-rayon-poly blend* $8*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$30*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$15*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$10*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy $20
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$8*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$8*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$15*[/QUOTE]

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: $70



 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: $140



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured. 

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: $25



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:





Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $12. Great shape, darker blue.

*Jackets:*



 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$20*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4



    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $23*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $50*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $28*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $37 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 *

Suits:



   

   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~??R/S $225. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check.

*Pocket Squares:

***

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$8* ($6 with other item)
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$2* ($1 with any purchase)


----------



## tennesseean_87

Geez! I just got back form the Post Office, and it seems they've raised prices or something. How do you guys ship things like ties without getting gouged on the shipping? I got some free Priority mailers, but sending one tie cost $7 just in postage. Any special methods or materials I should be aware of?


----------



## Fiddlermatt

tennesseean_87 said:


> Geez! I just got back form the Post Office, and it seems they've raised prices or something. How do you guys ship things like ties without getting gouged on the shipping? I got some free Priority mailers, but sending one tie cost $7 just in postage. Any special methods or materials I should be aware of?


Use Paypal or Ebay's label printing service to do so. It should save you quite a bit.


----------



## alric

Anything under 13oz can ship via First Class, which usually costs between $3-3.50.


----------



## tennesseean_87

alric said:


> Anything under 13oz can ship via First Class, which usually costs between $3-3.50.


But then I would need new envelopes, since mine say PRIORITY MAIL on them. I don't think the PO will give out plain envelopes.


----------



## jkidd41011

tennesseean_87 said:


> But then I would need new envelopes, since mine say PRIORITY MAIL on them. I don't think the PO will give out plain envelopes.


Buy some of the smaller Manila bubble wrap envelopes....those work well. If you are shipping 2 or 3 ties, small flat rate box.


----------



## mhj

I send them first class in a manila envelope with 2 stamps.


----------



## tennesseean_87

mhj said:


> I send them first class in a manila envelope with 2 stamps.


As in, less than $1? This seems too good to be true.


----------



## CMDC

Lets do some drops...



CMDC said:


> CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
> CHAPTER I: SPORTCOATS AND SUIT
> 
> As promised earlier, here is the first round of items that simply must go. My closet is too full, space is limited, and these simply don't get enough wear. All are in excellent condition. No issues. I am willing to do package deals for a discount. Also, I will be posting shirts, outerwear, and ties in the coming days so I can hold off shipping until all items have been listed and you've had a chance to see the full range of offerings.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Suit
> 2 button, darted
> Tagged 41R
> The pattern is a charcoalish/navy base with highlights of blue, rust, and gold. Gorgeous all around and just too big for me.
> Made in USA
> Trousers are reverse pleat and cuffed
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Length BoC: 31
> Trousers: 35 x 30
> 
> $75 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
> Color is grey and olive w/burgundy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25 +1
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 2 button darted
> Fabric is a thick flannel. Olive and Navy check w/royal blue windowpane
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 2 button darted
> Flannel glenplaid
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton madras sport coat
> 2 button darted
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren tartan unconstructed cotton
> 3/2 darted
> No padding whatsoever
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 29
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Signature cotton sportcoat
> 2 button, darted. Minimal shoulder padding
> Tagged 38
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 30
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## leisureclass

^^ or you don't have to use envelopes at all. Brown paper shopping bags from the grocery store work great. 

Once when I was first starting out here, I received several jackets I'd ordered from another member via this exchange inside of a 12 pack beer box.


----------



## dkoernert

If you have a Sam's Club nearby they have a box of 20 or so bubble wrap envelopes pretty cheap, and in different sizes. I use them all the time. With a scale and online printing, it usually comes out to about $2 to ship a tie for me.


----------



## hooker4186

Bump. 38R blazer sold thanks.



hooker4186 said:


> Some nice stuff for you guys both big and small! All prices shipped CONUS. International shipping is OK, will be done at cost.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Navy Blazer Loro Piana Fabric 36R - *$100
> *P2P: 19.75"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length (bottom of collar): 30.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club Black Blazer Loro Piana Fabric 38R - *$SOLD
> *
> New With Tags Cable Car Clothiers Red Stripe Buttondown 15.5 x 33 - *$50*
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 18.34"
> Length (bottom of collar): 31.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Blackwatch Flannel tagged Large -*$35
> *P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20.5"
> Length (bottom of collar): 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Orvis Loden Heavy Flannel Trousers - no tagged size - about a 40" waist - *$50*
> A bit of browning on the pocket lining (none on the fly!!)
> Waist: 20"
> Rise: 14"
> Inseam: 29.5 (2" to let out)


----------



## CMDC

Gonna dig some oldies out now that fall is coming and I'm trying to clear more stuff out. Still have this bad boy...



CMDC said:


> *GRAIL ALERT*
> 
> Here is a truly stunning piece of British Countrywear. In all my time thrifting, this is the first Cordings item I've ever come across, and it's a beauty. This is, in fact, a Norfolk jacket. The belt is missing but other than that, it is in like new condition. Absolutely no flaws. I didn't even realize it was originally belted and to be honest I think it's much better without it. It is fully lined and single vented in the back. Button front pockets. Swelled lapel seams. Minimal padding in the shoulders. Lovely tweed of olives, browns, blues, and greens.
> 
> Perfect for ambling through the heather with your trusty pooch at your side. These don't come around too often and this will last a lifetime. God, I wish it were my size.
> 
> Tagged 46R
> Made in England
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> $115 conus


----------



## CMDC

Another drop from the archives...



CMDC said:


> DROP...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three new items tonight. All are in outstanding condition. No flaws at all on any.
> 
> First up, as tradly as it gets...
> 
> O'Connells pinstripe 3/2 sack suit in a slate blue (essentially a blue/grey)
> Hook vent; pants are flat front, no cuff
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> Pants: 37 waist; 30.5 inseam +3 inches underneath
> *
> $68 conus*
Click to expand...


----------



## falconkaji

falconkaji said:


> Hey all. Long time reader of the forum, but infrequent poster. I just found a 3/2 gray flannel Brooks Brothers suit while out thrifting and thought I'd see if anyone was interested. I can post pictures tomorrow when the light is better if anyone is.
> 
> It's marked as a size 39. ~17.75" shoulders, 20" across the chest, 23.5" sleeves (feels like there is plenty of fabric to let out, but it's tough to tell because it's folded over inside), pants are 17" across the waist, 38" outseam & ~29" inseam with a 1" cuff. There is a hole about half the size of a pinhead on the left sleeve. Sleeves have two buttons. The jacket is half lined, single-vented, and it feels like it's canvassed (there is a distinct, thin third layer, but I'm definitely not an expert).
> 
> Not really sure what it's worth, but I'd be happy to trade it for stuff in my size. I'm also fine with just selling it if someone cares to make an offer.
> 
> I usually wear a 36 jacket, 31/31 slacks, size 9 shoes (C or D), 14.5 shirts (preferably slim fit or whatnot). Specifically hunting for gray flannel trousers at the moment, or khakis in a darker "British khaki" shade.
> 
> If this suit sounds interesting to anyone, just let me know, and I'll put up pictures tomorrow (or maybe I'll post pictures anyways).


This guy is sold!


----------



## CMDC

Still available w/drop...
Excellent condition.



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers multi-blue gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

More oldies. Drops...



CMDC said:


> First up I have two identically sized JPress Presstige 3/2 sack blazers in mint condition. These could have come directly from the store. They show absolutely no wear at all. They are tagged inside to 1995.
> 
> Worsted wool. Hook vent.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 32.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +3 underneath
> 
> $50 conus 1 still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers argyle merino collared sweater in forest green
> Size XL
> Pit to Pit: 25; Length 28.5
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

Last drops for tonight. Sorry to clog the thread...



CMDC said:


> Here are this week's offerings. All are in excellent condition with no flaws. A few, as noted, are like new.
> 
> Murray's Toggery Shop pink odcd. Made in USA. Like new condition.
> Tagged L
> Measures 17 x 35
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue butcher stripe bd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress multicolor bd sport shirt
> Size L
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers black minigingham bd
> Made in USA
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis multicolor bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL Slim Fit
> 
> $14 conus


----------



## Tilton

CMDC: Did you get that Cordings jacket a GW in VA? I've picked up three Cordings jackets from the GW on Glebe at 50 this summer. All 44R, though, so probably not the same guy.


----------



## CMDC

^Nope. This was on my Maryland route and not a GW either so they weren't split up in distribution. Amazing you came across three as this is the only one I've ever found.


----------



## Steve Smith

Big Group O' Used Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Shirts.

These are all Non-Iron Custom Made dress shirts. They measure about *17 to 17.25 in the neck and about 31.75 to 32 in the sleeve*. Most have slight yellowing in the neck band area. A few have slight marks elsewhere. You will want to use the Oxy Clean stain removal method on the group. Let's call this Six Shirts, but I am sending you all of them. We are calling it six in case you find some of them unusable because I missed something in my inspection or my definition of usable is different from yours. I have a couple more with small ink stains in the pocket area. If you want those two just let me know. Otherwise I am trashing them. Price includes US shipping, but not careful folding. You are going to launder these anyway. *$68 for the group.* There are actually 11 shirts on the chair, and two more with worse ink stains on the pockets. If you want to buy these and flip them of course I have no problem with that. This is America, after all.

Excuse the lousy night time photos. I was doing some organizing and I ran across these. Click small pics to enlarge.


----------



## CMDC

With my recent offerings being mostly mediums, thought I'd post this batch of shirts for the larger gent.

Ben Silver pinkish lavender ocbd
18.5 x 34

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd. Made in USA
18.5 x 34

$23 conus










Brooks Brothers white must iron ocbd. Made in USA
18.5 x 34

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue supima ocbd
Tagged XXL
Measures 18.5 x 36

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club white w/blue stripe bd sport shirt
Tagged XL/L
Measures 18 x 37

$23 conus


----------



## mu2482

Chris you always have the most beautiful shirts and almost none in my size!!!! Drats.


----------



## AshScache

These pants say only one thing--GO TO HELL. Vintage Brooks Brothers slacks in a lovely like green. Waist measures 20.5 across, though they fit more like 39s than 41s. Inseam is 29" with at least 2" to let down.

Catch: there is a stain on one leg (pictured). Would likely launder out, but just give me my cost for these--$4 + CONUS, so lets call it an even $10.








I'll be away 8/31-9/10 getting married, so act quickly if you want these before then!


----------



## AshScache

Practically never worn Florsheim long wings in 9 1/2 EEE. Original soles and heels. These haven't even been broken in yet! 


I need to clear out our guest room, so lets say $50 to your door in the CONUS. Or make me an offer.


----------



## AshScache

Last time I posted these most people thought they were vintage Hanover long wings. They have a stamp on the sole that says "Bates Cushion Sole". Either way, these are the real deal. V-cleat, nails all over the heel, a lot of life left in the soles, good shape uppers, not new, but not beat either. Seem to be 10D. Only the '10' is marked in the shoe, so if there's a particular measurement you'd like to describe for me, I'll do it.
These are serious shoes!

Again, cleaning out the guest room, so lets say...$40 to your door in the CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Further drops on remaining jackets!*

*Further drops on remaining jackets!*

I'll be starting to list transitional jackets (including a slew of NWOT Brooks Brothers jackets perfect for early Fall!) and tweeds this coming week, so watch out!  Then, suits, pants, shirts, ties, and outerwear! Anyone want any Barbours of Irish tweed overcoats? 

*As always, all prices include shipping in the CONUS, and International inquiries are welcome; and as always ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) Terrific Madras Jacket--the Ivy classic!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no fabric content listed, this appears to be the same type of cotton used by Haspel and Brooks for their wash and wear jackets, the mainstays of the Ivy summer. This lovely jacket is a classic yet subdued Madras pattern, with navy, cream, charcoal, rose-red and mustard in its medley colourway. This is half-lined, has a single vent, and classic two-button cuffs. It was made in the USA. Apart from some minor pen marks on the lining by the right-hand inside pocket, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 42, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



    

*2) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*3) GORGEOUS Pal Zileri in wool, linen, and silk!*

This is simply stunning. Cut from a blend of wool (25%), linen (35%), and silk (40%), this wonderful jacket has a lovely summer colourway of creamy raw linen in a very subtle herringbone. Made in Italy (where else?) by Pal Zileri, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and in unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It features a three button front, and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and an absolute steal, since I'm asking

*just $29, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



    

*4) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*5) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*6) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time.

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

FREE!

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $13. (I.e., FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $19, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes from efdll!*

*

1) BEAUTIFUL! Church's Spectator Shoes, Sz. 9.5 US. With shoe bags! *

*AVAILABLE AGAIN!*

I'm selling these for their original owner, and so I can say with certainty that these have been very, very lightly worn. Exhibiting a lovely colour combination of milk chocolate and cream, these shoes are the "Balmouth" model from Church's "Custom Grade" line. They have only one minor flaw--a small surface mark, which will almost certainly come off easily with the first polish.

These lovely shoes were Made in England, and come with their original shoe bags.

Asking *just $125, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS*. International inquiries and offer welcome!



    

*2) NWOT Sz. US 9.5 Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers Made in England Spectators. Shoe Bags included. EXQUISITE!*

I am selling these for their original owner, who purchased them new directly from Brooks Brothers, and wore them only to try on, once, indoors. These are thus in NEW condition. And these are absolutely GORGEOUS--and offered here at a fraction of the price Brooks would charge you!

These are, of course, Made in England, and come complete with their original shoe bags--of course! The only minor flaw is a small mark on the insole, as shown--possibly this was there in the store. The condition is commensurate with these shoes only being worn once, briefly, indoors. These really are absolutely exquisite, and an absolute bargain *at just $199, or offer, boxed, shipped, tracked, and insured within the CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with boxed, tracked, Priority insured shipping at cost. *Offers are also welcome, as always!*

These are size US 9 1/2.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Updates and drops...*

*Brooks Brothers grey herringbone tweed sack suit - 46 Long*

This is a beautiful medium-weight tweed suit from the old Brooks 346 line (the good one.) The jacket is undarted and features two patch hip pockets, a single vent, and is half-lined. Features a 3/2 front closure and two button cuffs.
The trousers are flat-front and cuffed and feature seven belt loops. There is a small BB-sized hole in the side of one of the cuffs (see photo.) I think it could probably be rewoven as it a small hole.

Jacket measurements: 19" shoulders - 24" pit to pit - 25" sleeves (+2.5") - 32.25" length BOC
Trouser measurements: 40" waist - 31" inseam - 1.75" cuffs




* Asking *$175* > $160 CONUS or offer*

*Robert Talbott ties*

Both of these were made for Cincinnati area men's shoppes from back in the day. The silk foulard is claimed. The wool is still available. 3.25" wide.
* Asking* $15* > $13.50
**
Brooks Brothers bowtie**
CLAIMED

Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer*
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
* Asking *$55* > $50 shipped CONUS. *

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack ~40R*
Grey/blue herringbone tweed. Quarter lined, tweed is in great shape. There are a couple of discolorations/stains in the lining, seen in the pictures. Might come out with a cleaning? Not sure. No issues with the tweed itself. No odors or other issues.
Measures 18" shoulders, 21" pit to pit, 24 sleeves with appx 2" under, 30" BOC.


* Asking $39 > $34 shipped*


----------



## Mike Petrik

TweedyDon said:


> *
> 
> 2) NWOT Sz. US 9.5 Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers Made in England Spectators. Shoe Bags included. EXQUISITE!
> 
> I am selling these for their original owner, who purchased them new directly from Brooks Brothers, and wore them only to try on, once, indoors. These are thus in NEW condition. And these are absolutely GORGEOUS--and offered here at a fraction of the price Brooks would charge you!
> 
> These are, of course, Made in England, and come complete with their original shoe bags--of course! The only minor flaw is a small mark on the insole, as shown--possibly this was there in the store. The condition is commensurate with these shoes only being worn once, briefly, indoors. These really are absolutely exquisite, and an absolute bargain at just $199, or offer, boxed, shipped, tracked, and insured within the CONUS. International inquiries are welcome, with boxed, tracked, Priority insured shipping at cost. Offers are also welcome, as always!
> 
> These are size US 9 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I'd take these in a heartbeat, if I didn't already own a pair. Wonderful shoes at a wonderful price!!*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Cotton Sweaters*

Bump with price drops!



sbdivemaster said:


> *Great for The Fall!
> 
> All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> ********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 19"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $25>$22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Ribbed Navy Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks like it may be unworn.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: L*
> S2S: 20.5
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 26.5"
> *PRICE: $25>$22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25>$22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Vintage Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; appears new.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 26"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25>$22*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel Shirts - L to XXL*

*Get a jump on your fall wardrobe!*

*********************************************

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; two for $35!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Blue w/Red & Yellow Check Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton Portuguese Flannel; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: L - 16-16.5*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 18.5"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; two for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> Practically never worn Florsheim long wings in 9 1/2 EEE. Original soles and heels. These haven't even been broken in yet!
> 
> I need to clear out our guest room, so lets say $50 to your door in the CONUS. Or make me an offer.


CLAIMED!


----------



## AshScache

Not the most trad shoe AE makes, but here's another pair for sale. AE Sagamore, 11 D, in black. Appear to have very little wear.

Lets say $50, with CONUS shipping.


----------



## hooker4186

Bump and a few drops. Also some additions.

I have 5 wool ties. All are 3". A few of the keepers are loose, but no holes/stains, etc. Would like to sell as a lot, asking *$30 for all five.
*

























































Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Navy Blazer Loro Piana Fabric 36R - *$100
*P2P: 19.75"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 18"
Length (bottom of collar): 30.5"








New With Tags Cable Car Clothiers Red Stripe Buttondown 15.5 x 33 - *$50>>$45
*P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" 
Shoulder: 18.34"
Length (bottom of collar): 31.5"








LL Bean Blackwatch Flannel tagged Large -*$35>>$30
*P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 20.5"
Length (bottom of collar): 32"






Vintage Orvis Loden Heavy Flannel Trousers - no tagged size - about a 40" waist - *$50>>$45*
A bit of browning on the pocket lining (none on the fly!!)
Waist: 20"
Rise: 14"
Inseam: 29.5 (2" to let out)


----------



## TweedyDon

The Church's shoes from efdll are now claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
> CHAPTER IV: SWEATERS AND JACKET
> 
> OK, this is the final installment, for now, of the closet purge. Not as many pieces as I thought--I just can't part with some things. Anyhow, here are 4 nice sweaters plus a Baracuta. Again, feel free to combine with items from previous listings (sportcoats, shirts, ties) for bundle discounts.
> 
> Baracuta for Van Huesen in khaki
> Tagged 40L but see measurements
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Length: 26
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End cable knit Shetland cardigan
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 27
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting relic...
> Gap Shetland crewneck
> Made in Scotland (!!!???)
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Sleeve: 33
> Length: 27
> 
> $22 conus


----------



## conductor

A little reminder: This thread is much more easy to view and navigate when sellers post one big pic per item with additional pics of same item in a clickable thumbnail.


----------



## conductor

Two items for tonight and they'll both be perfect late September to March.

First, a Donegal tweed sport coat by Huntington. It is a mossy green with flecks of yellow, red, blue, black - see close up pictures.
Made in the U.S.A. of imported fabric (handwoven in Donegal, Ireland), it has all of the trad bells and whistles - 3/2 roll, non-darted, two buttons on sleeve, hook vent, etc. 1/2 lined and in excellent condition. 
Tagged a 41R, actual measurements below.

Chest 22"
Sleeve 24.75" + 1.5"
Shoulders 19"
Length from BOC - 30"

Asking $40 shipped conus




Second, a very lovely Brooks Brothers tweed herringbone sport coat. The basic color is brown, but upon closer inspection one notices brown mixed with a blue-tinted grey. I've never come across such a shade from BB - I like it a lot.

Very trad as well - 3/2 roll, no darts, two button sleeve, lapped seams, half-lined, swelled edges, etc. This will be great in the colder months layered with a sweater - I wish it fit me. Made in the U.S.A of imported fabric.

No size tag, but I'd guess a 40-41R - see measurements

Chest 21.25"
Sleeve 23.75" + 2.25"
Shoulders 18.5"
Length from BOC - 30.5"

Asking $40 shipped conus


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> The Church's shoes from efdll are now claimed--thank you!


His Peal shoes are now claimed, also!


----------



## hooker4186

Wool ties and BB Blazer both sold, thanks everyone!

All else still available, feel free to PM with offers as well.

New With Tags Cable Car Clothiers Red Stripe Buttondown 15.5 x 33 - *$50>>$45>>>$40
*P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" 
Shoulder: 18.34"
Length (bottom of collar): 31.5"








LL Bean Blackwatch Flannel tagged Large -*$35>>$30>>$25
*P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 20.5"
Length (bottom of collar): 32"






Vintage Orvis Loden Heavy Flannel Trousers - no tagged size - about a 40" waist - *$50>>$45>>$40*
A bit of browning on the pocket lining (none on the fly!!)
Waist: 20"
Rise: 14"
Inseam: 29.5 (2" to let out)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

conductor said:


> Second, a very lovely Brooks Brothers tweed herringbone sport coat. The basic color is brown, but upon closer inspection one notices brown mixed with a blue-tinted grey. I've never come across such a shade from BB - I like it a lot.
> 
> Very trad as well - 3/2 roll, no darts, two button sleeve, lapped seams, half-lined, swelled edges, etc. This will be great in the colder months layered with a sweater - I wish it fit me. Made in the U.S.A of imported fabric.
> 
> No size tag, but I'd guess a 40-41R - see measurements
> 
> Chest 21.25"
> Sleeve 23.75" + 2.25"
> Shoulders 18.5"
> Length from BOC - 30.5"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped conus


I bought this jacket on the forum, hoping it would fit me (I'm a 38), and when it didn't passed it on to Conductor.

It's really a great jacket, for some reason dark brown herringbone tweeds are ridiculously rare, let alone ones in 3/2 sack.
It's annoying because I think they look better and are more versatile than more common variations like light gray, gray/black, and light brown tweed.


----------



## conductor

The above jacket is now SOLD, btw.


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS BROOKSEASE CHARCOAL GRAY PINSTRIPE SUIT*

*Two-button darted front, three-button sleeves.
Pleated pants, no cuffs.
In excellent condition with no stains, rips, tears, smells or other obvious faults. Get a good pressing and you'll be off and running.
Tagged 46R, but please see actual measurements.

Asking $50 CONUS* *or offer*

Shoulders: 19.5"
Chest: 48"
Waist: 46"
BCBC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 24.75" w/2.5" under cuff
Pants waist: 41"
Inseam: 29" w/2.75 under hem
Leg opening width: 9.75"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some stuff for fall/winter.

First, a Pendleton shirt. Size medium. No smells, holes, frays or other issues. Measurements are: pit-to-pit, 20.75 inches; sleeve length (from center of neck to cuff), 32.5 inches; length from top of collar, 31.5 inches. $15 CONUS





A vintage Norwegian fisherman's sweater by LL Bean. Zero flaws. No size tag, but corresponds to extra large. Measurements are: pit-to-pit, 26.5 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 35.25 inches, length from top of collar, 26.5 inches. $20 CONUS





A BIFL (buy-it-for-life) sweater by Lands End, back when LE stuff was top notch. This one is made in England of super, super thick and very warm wool--it is about as heavy and thick as a sweater can get. No flaws, and ribbed for extra pleasure. Pumpkin with some amazing blues and other colors knit into the mix if you look close enough, not unlike a good Harris Tweed. Size large, measurements are: pit-to-pit, 22.75 inches; sleeve length from center of collar, 34 inches; length from top of collar, 25 inches. $25 CONUS





A pair of moleskin trousers by Orvis. These are pleated, cuffed and flawless. Waist is 42, inseam measures 32.25. $35 CONUS





Another pair of Orvis moleskin trousers, pleated, cuffed and flawless, same donor and measurements as above pair, i.e., 42x32.25. $35, or buy both for $60 CONUS. These are a bit grayer, for lack of a better word, than the first pair. Last photo of Orvis label captures color best.







J. Crew lambswool sweater. Zero issues/flaws. Size large. Measurements: pit-to-pit, 25 inches; sleeve length (from center of collar to cuff), 36.25 sleeves (you'd typically roll the cuffs on this type of sweater), length from top of collar, 28.75 inches. $12 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers pima cotton cable-knit sweater. No issues. Size large, measurements: pit-to-pit, 23.5 inches; sleeves from center of collar, 34 inches; length 26.5 inches. $12 CONUS

[URL=https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82913/006_zps05203bec.jpg.html]




Finally, a made-in-Minnesota wool shawl sweater in perfect condition. Size large. No measurements handy. $20 CONUS


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Shoot, 32 I've been looking for that LLB Norwegian in small for years.


----------



## CMDC

I've got eight Brooks Brothers button down sport shirts in Medium.
All in excellent condition
I'm not going to photo each tag in the interest of saving space. They're all non-iron, size M

$22 conus each. Discounts for multiples.

#1. Navy w/khaki and red



















#2. Navy w/yellow and red










#3. Navy w/white check










#4. Navy w/red and white










#5. Navy w/green and white










#6. Blue w/gold, light blue, and white










#7. Burgundy w/navy and white










#8. If #7 is a cabernet, #8 is more Rose w/ red, light blue, and white


----------



## leisureclass

Striped Ties Here! Great Makers! Great Colors! Great Bargain! Great Condition!

L to R: Vintage J Press 'Beaufort Knot' Raw Silk, Bert Pulitzer, 'Gemelli' from Milan (made in Italia), Patriotic Stripes, Brooks Brothers, Bert Pulitzer, Brooks Brothers, Lands End, Robert Talbott

All are 100% silk, except the patriotic one which is some kind of blend.

Asking $49 shipped CONUS for the lot (or best offer)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Shoot, 32 I've been looking for that LLB Norwegian in small for years.


Don't tempt me to keep it.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> With my recent offerings being mostly mediums, thought I'd post this batch of shirts for the larger gent.
> 
> Ben Silver pinkish lavender ocbd
> 18.5 x 34
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd. Made in USA
> 18.5 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white must iron ocbd. Made in USA
> 18.5 x 34
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue supima ocbd
> Tagged XXL
> Measures 18.5 x 36
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club white w/blue stripe bd sport shirt
> Tagged XL/L
> Measures 18 x 37
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## jkidd41011

Big shout out to CMDC...bought the two Canali ties and the Murray's shirt off him.....and the condition was amazing. I've felt the same about previous purchases as well.

Is the Cordings jacket still available?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Shoot, 32 I've been looking for that LLB Norwegian in small for years.


I've got one in Large-Tall that I haven't listed yet... if anyone is interested. Plus a couple more Norwegians I found in a cluster. It's been 90°+ for a couple of weeks, so I just haven't been in the mood to list the NE winter sweaters yet...


----------



## gamma68

I would be interested in the sweaters if you'd like to list them. 



sbdivemaster said:


> I've got one in Large-Tall that I haven't listed yet... if anyone is interested. Plus a couple more Norwegians I found in a cluster. It's been 90°+ for a couple of weeks, so I just haven't been in the mood to list the NE winter sweaters yet...


----------



## CMDC

Cordings is SOLD.


----------



## jkidd41011

CMDC said:


> Cordings is SOLD.


That's a good thing....I wouldn't know what I'd do with it and I have too many of those kinds of items as it is.


----------



## sbdivemaster

gamma68 said:


> I would be interested in the sweaters if you'd like to list them.


I would list the gray/white Norwegian, but another member PM'd me exactly 15 minutes after I posted that comment, and it is now sold.


----------



## jkidd41011

gamma68 said:


> I would be interested in the sweaters if you'd like to list them.


Gamma...pretty sure I have a darker gray Bean Norwegian in a large. Shoot me a PM is you are interested.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Updates and Drops*

*Brooks Brothers grey herringbone tweed sack suit - 46 Long*

This is a beautiful medium-weight tweed suit from the old Brooks 346 line (the good one.) The jacket is undarted and features two patch hip pockets, a single vent, and is half-lined. Features a 3/2 front closure and two button cuffs.
The trousers are flat-front and cuffed and feature seven belt loops. There is a small BB-sized hole in the side of one of the cuffs (see photo.) I think it could probably be rewoven as it a small hole.

Jacket measurements: 19" shoulders - 24" pit to pit - 25" sleeves (+2.5") - 32.25" length BOC
Trouser measurements: 40" waist - 31" inseam - 1.75" cuffs




* Asking *$175> $160* > $150 CONUS or offer*

*Robert Talbott ties*

Both of these were made for Cincinnati area men's shoppes from back in the day. The silk foulard is claimed. The wool is still available. 3.25" wide.
* Asking* $15> $13.50* > $12
**

Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer*
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
* Asking *$55> $50* > $43.50 shipped CONUS. *

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack ~40R*
Grey/blue herringbone tweed. Quarter lined, tweed is in great shape. There are a couple of discolorations/stains in the lining, seen in the pictures. Might come out with a cleaning? Not sure. No issues with the tweed itself. No odors or other issues.
Measures 18" shoulders, 21" pit to pit, 24 sleeves with appx 2" under, 30" BOC.


* Asking *$39 > $34* > $30* *or offer*


----------



## mayostard

bump

48 SEMI-long Paul Stuart Navy Blazer, excellent condition.

$35 via paypal shipped to you in the US.

Two buttons, darted, fully lined. Made in Canada (Samuelsohn, presumably?).

Shoulders: 21
BOC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24.5 (+1.5)
P2P: 26


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$35 Bills Khakis Pink OCBD XXL Clean with no hole or stains. The collar and cuffs are in fine shape. 
Neck 18.5
Chest 29.75
Shoulder 23
Shoulder to end of cuff 25.5

https://postimg.org/image/57mpiam43/ https://postimg.org/image/rr8586w6r/

$30 Viyella 80/20 Wool Cotton 2XT Clean with no holes or stains. The fabric is soft and the colors are terrific.
Neck 19
Chest 28
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to end of cuff 21.5

https://postimg.org/image/q72t9snsj/ https://postimg.org/image/iv1yhzuyb/

$30 Barbour Tattersall Sportshirt XL Clean all over with no holes or stains. Plain collar.
Neck 18
Chest 27.5
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to end of cuff 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/bpestab8z/ https://postimg.org/image/9uxcxsyur/

$30 Peter Millar Tattersall Buttondown Large No stains or holes. The collar and cuffs are in fine shape. 
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21
Shoulder to end of cuff 24

https://postimg.org/image/58wnbpnxv/ https://postimg.org/image/ydzef438z/

$30 Barbour Sport Shirt Large Great shape all over. No holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 24
Shoulder 20
Shoulder to end of cuff 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/9fm34scxf/ https://postimg.org/image/nxjacs48j/

$35 Bills Khakis Poplin Shirt Large Clean and in great shape. This shirt has a plain collar.
Neck 17
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 22
Shoulder to end of cuff 25.5

https://postimg.org/image/6ugih9njn/ https://postimg.org/image/i831sgy2b/

$30 Orvis Tattersall French Cuff Shirt Medium A great shirt. Plain spread collar and french cuffs. The shirt is clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 21 
Shoulder to end of cuff 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/a1fnemxdf/ https://postimg.org/image/wnkyrdb3n/


----------



## CMDC

Lands End Tweed in bold brown and cream houndstooth
Tagged 42 L
2 button, darted. Fully lined

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 26 +2
Length BoC: 33

$45 conus

















[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

James Pringle new with tags lambswool v-neck sweater in light brown
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 33

$32 conus



















Gitman Brothers "Gitman Gold" spread collar dress shrit in white w/blue double stripe
Made in USA

17 x 34

$25 conus



















Locharron Made in Scotland lambswool tartan scarf
$18 conus

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Reuben

Any interest in an almost new pair of size 11 dark Brown Allen Edmond Longwings? Larchmonts? Bought them at a going out of business sale and they're just a touch too big. Tossed the box, but I've still got the shoe bags and I'll throw in a pair of shoe trees for $120 CONUS.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Barn Coat - Medium*

*In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## bigwordprof

Looking for some 42x32 khakis/trousers. Would love some Bill's M1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CMDC

Remember this find of Gamma's from a week or so back?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-blues-amp-brags&p=1439393#post1439393

Well, if you covet that tie, I've got a similar one for you from today's stop.

$14 conus



















Brooks Brothers navy and green braces. Like new condition. No wear at all.
Made in England
$20 conus


----------



## HalfLegend

Putting out feelers for an unstructured or VERY lightly padded wool/wool blend fall weight navy blazer. Anything under $100 in 38R or 40S/R.

Thanks again!
S.

*Or if anyone has suggestions on where to buy one. I seem to find cotton summer weight ones dime a dozen but its near impossible to find a wool/wool blend one.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROP
Now just $45 CONUS or offer*



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS BROOKSEASE CHARCOAL GRAY PINSTRIPE SUIT*
> 
> *Two-button darted front, three-button sleeves.
> Pleated pants, no cuffs.
> In excellent condition with no stains, rips, tears, smells or other obvious faults. Get a good pressing and you'll be off and running.
> Tagged 46R, but please see actual measurements.
> 
> Asking $50 CONUS* *or offer*
> 
> Shoulders: 19.5"
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 46"
> BCBC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 24.75" w/2.5" under cuff
> Pants waist: 41"
> Inseam: 29" w/2.75 under hem
> Leg opening width: 9.75"


----------



## gamma68

*REFUSE TO LET GO OF SUMMER!*
*
VINTAGE STANLEY BLACKER PASTEL PLAID SILK/LINEN JACKET*

The calendar may say September, but you _know _there are still some warm days ahead, including Indian Summer!

On offer is a fun, vintage Stanley Blacker pastel plaid jacket made for Van Horn's menswear in Detroit. Two-button front, three-button sleeves, center vent. No holes, rips, tears, soiling or other obvious flaws. Front pockets are still basted closed! There is some light staining at the back of the collar, but I'm almost certain that will come out with a dry cleaning. No fabric tag, but it appears to be a linen/silk/poly blend. Partly-lined, lightweight jacket with a soft shoulder. Color in photo showing sleeve and front buttons is the most accurate.

According to some information available online, the union tag places this jacket circa 1968-1976. Van Horn's went out of business in 1989.

Approx. 40R, please see actual measurements:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 24" w/2" under the hem
BCBC: 30.5"

*Asking $35 CONUS or offer.* Please PM with offers or questions.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VINEYARD VINES POINTER DOG TIE*

Hand made in the USA of imported silk. Color in photo with tag is the most accurate.
No flaws, this is a thick tie with an attractive pattern for all the pointer dog fans. Wear it to the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show!
Measures 3-7/8" wide x 57-1/2" long

*Asking $15 CONUS or offer. Please PM with offers or questions.*


----------



## knucklehead

I just received a beautiful Bean Norwegian sweater from sbdivemaster. It's even nicer than the photos! Thanks a bunch SB.


----------



## Pentheos

I want to buy something. Someone please post something that would interest me.


----------



## tocqueville

I'd like to acknowledge that I recently bought a tie from CMDC, and the exchange was everything it should be. The tie, moreover, is gorgeous and one of the finest in my collection. This, gentlemen, is the way to build a great wardrobe, thanks to CMDC and all of the other regular sellers here.


----------



## MarineDad

^
+1 for CMDC


----------



## straw sandals

^

+1 for CMDC

My new Shaggy Dog cardigan is a delight. I'm looking forward to colder weather!


----------



## gamma68

gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS BROOKSEASE CHARCOAL GRAY PINSTRIPE SUIT*


This suit has been claimed. The VV pointer dog tie is pending. The Stanley Blacker jacket is still available.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sweaters... and more sweaters!*

*Great for The Fall! Winter Sweaters Too!

All Sweaters in Great Condition -
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one... Let's Make A Deal!*

********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Navy Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Looks like it may be unworn.
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 26.5"
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; appears new.
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25*

********************************************
*LL Bean Navy/White Norwegian Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 33.5"
S2C: 24"
P2C: 21.5"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 23.5"
*PRICE: $35*

***********************************************
*LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 23.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $35*

***********************************************
*LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 25"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2C: 21.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 25.5"
*PRICE: $30* (what I paid on The Exchange last year, just didn't fit right)

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Grey w/Blue V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks new! (If I didn't live
in the mediterranean desert, this would be in my closet!)
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED:* Medium
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 35"
S2C: 27"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $35*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one... Let's Make A Deal!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## CMDC

Further drops...



CMDC said:


> Some new stuff for tonight....
> 
> Here's an interesting jacket in a beautiful gun check. Hart Schaffner and Marx 3 button sack. Side vents
> There is one tiny moth hole in the left sleeve, as pictured. Otherwise in great shape
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis tweed 2 button darted
> Color is a mixture of green, olive, and blue
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 25.75 +2
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
> 16 x 32
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint must iron ocbd--interesting color, kind of a slate green
> Made in USA
> Tagged 16 x 34 but a tad bit of shrinkage--measures 15.75 x 33.5
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers polo--navy w/green and white striping
> Size L
> 
> $13 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
> CHAPTER II: SHIRTS
> 
> All in excellent condition. As with the sport coat offerings, deals for multiple purchases. I'm happy to hold items until all listings have been made.
> 
> JPress contrast collar, point collar, french cuff
> I bought this at the warehouse sale and it's never been worn.
> 
> 16 x 33
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue must iron ocbd
> Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.75 x 33
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue w/white stripe pinpoint ocbd
> Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.5 x 32
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnbull and Asser contrast collar, french cuff
> 16 x 34.5
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnbull and Asser contrast collar, french cuff
> 16 x 34.5
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunhill yellow w/blue stripe pinpoint bd
> Tagged L; measures 16 x 34.5
> 
> Made in England
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilditch and Key white spread collar w/black and red striping
> Barrel cuffs
> Made in England
> 
> 16 x 33
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue point collar
> 16 x 33
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy university stripe ocbd
> Tagged M; measures 15.5 x 32.5
> Made in USA
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren olive gingham bd
> 15.5 x 32/33
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis bd sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis bd sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End bd sport shirt
> 16 x 33
> 
> $10 conus


----------



## gamma68

gamma68 said:


> *VINEYARD VINES POINTER DOG TIE*
> 
> Hand made in the USA of imported silk. Color in photo with tag is the most accurate.
> No flaws, this is a thick tie with an attractive pattern for all the pointer dog fans. Wear it to the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show!
> Measures 3-7/8" wide x 57-1/2" long
> 
> *Asking $15 CONUS or offer. Please PM with offers or questions.*


Tie has been claimed.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, also looking for any *Brooks Brothers* or *Vineyard Vines *Sport Shirts in *Medium*. Cotton or Wool Blends and preferably under $20 each (Will buy in bulk). Thanks!


----------



## frosejr

Another great transaction with CMDC. I think it's my second or third. Buy with confidence.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a beauty that escaped my last purge. Brooks Brothers brown herringbone shadow stripe sack suit in the long-gone 40 ML size. If the jacket had any potential to fit me I would keep it, but it doesn't and it never will, even if I lose 30 pounds. What's annoying is the pants fit. Oh well.

Anyhoo, chest is 20.5 x 2 = 41; sleeves are both 23.5; length from bottom of collar 31.25; shoulder 17.5.
Pants are 18.5 x2 = 37, looks like everything that could be let out from the original 35 was. Inseam 28.5, cuffs 1.75.

Partially lined jacket; pants are unlined. Two buttons on sleeve cuffs. Fabric is somewhere between brown and grey, more on the brown side. Shots are in incandescent light, with without flash, except last two of cuff and fabric, shot in daylight and adjusted to give you a better idea. So on an overcast day the suit will look more greyish brown, and inside it will look browner. 

Fabric is substantial. This is a cold-weather suit.

I have looked this over carefully and see no flaws other than the roll of the lapel, which could use a good steaming or pressing. Other than that it's ready to go.

$75 shipped CONUS or reasonable offer.


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks Feathertweed jacket, tagged 39 R. 

pit to pit 21
right sleeve 23.5, left sleeve 24. Both have some extra for adjusting.
shoulder 17.5
length top of collar 31.5, bottom of collar 30.

These are really nice, slouchy jackets. Hardly any shoulder to speak of. With the partial lining they are ideal when your winter travels take you inside to places where they believe in gently poaching people at 72 degrees.

$35 shipped CONUS. Send a PM.


----------



## CMDC

Drops on these...



CMDC said:


> I've got eight Brooks Brothers button down sport shirts in Medium.
> All in excellent condition
> I'm not going to photo each tag in the interest of saving space. They're all non-iron, size M
> 
> $19 conus each. Discounts for multiples.
> 
> #1. Navy w/khaki and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2. Navy w/yellow and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3. Navy w/white check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4. Navy w/red and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5. Navy w/green and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6. Blue w/gold, light blue, and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7. Burgundy w/navy and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8. If #7 is a cabernet, #8 is more Rose w/ red, light blue, and white


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Lands End Tweed in bold brown and cream houndstooth
> Tagged 42 L
> 2 button, darted. Fully lined
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> Length BoC: 33
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> James Pringle new with tags lambswool v-neck sweater in light brown
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 26.5
> Sleeve: 33
> 
> $29 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers "Gitman Gold" spread collar dress shrit in white w/blue double stripe
> Made in USA
> 
> 17 x 34
> 
> $22 conus


----------



## Dmontez

Cleaning out my closet I have a few great condition shirts for you. I really do not know what to price these at, so offers are absolutely welcome. All shirts were laundered before being put in the closet. All prices include shipping CONUS. If you would like exact measurements just let me know I would be more than happy to get that for you.

Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Size is 17" it does not have a sleeve length size on it, but I wear a 35" and it fits me well.
French Cuff
Spread Collar
30.00 Shipped. 








  

Polo Ralph Lauren
Brown multi check sport shirt with a green horse
Size: L Classic Fit
15.00 Shipped.










Polo Ralph Lauren
Blake
Its hard to pinpoint the colors, but I like to say its Christmas colors
Size XL Classic Fit
15.00 Shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates... offers welcome.*

*Brooks Brothers grey herringbone tweed sack suit - 46 Long*

This is a beautiful medium-weight tweed suit from the old Brooks 346 line (the good one.) The jacket is undarted and features two patch hip pockets, a single vent, and is half-lined. Features a 3/2 front closure and two button cuffs.
The trousers are flat-front and cuffed and feature seven belt loops. There is a small BB-sized hole in the side of one of the cuffs (see photo.) I think it could probably be rewoven as it a small hole.

Jacket measurements: 19" shoulders - 24" pit to pit - 25" sleeves (+2.5") - 32.25" length BOC
Trouser measurements: 40" waist - 31" inseam - 1.75" cuffs




* Asking *$175> $160* > *$150 > *$140 CONUS or offer*

*Robert Talbott ties*

*Both ties claimed.
**

Chipp navy hopsack 3/2 blazer*
3/2 front closure, patch hip AND breast pocket. No issues with the condition, however the lapel definitely needs a pressing.
Measures 18.5 shoulders, 23" pit to pit, 23" sleeves (hard to tell but there seems to be about 2" underneath,) and 33 BOC.
  
* Asking *$55> $50 > $43.50 >* $39 shipped CONUS. *

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack ~40R*
Grey/blue herringbone tweed. Quarter lined, tweed is in great shape. There are a couple of discolorations/stains in the lining, seen in the pictures. Might come out with a cleaning? Not sure. No issues with the tweed itself. No odors or other issues.
Measures 18" shoulders, 21" pit to pit, 24 sleeves with appx 2" under, 30" BOC.


* Claimed*


----------



## swb120

How is that BB tweed suit still available? Amazing suit.


----------



## gamma68

*Now reduced to just $30. Wear it on a warm fall day...or save it for next spring.*



gamma68 said:


> *REFUSE TO LET GO OF SUMMER!*
> *
> VINTAGE STANLEY BLACKER PASTEL PLAID SILK/LINEN JACKET*
> 
> The calendar may say September, but you _know _there are still some warm days ahead, including Indian Summer!
> 
> On offer is a fun, vintage Stanley Blacker pastel plaid jacket made for Van Horn's menswear in Detroit. Two-button front, three-button sleeves, center vent. No holes, rips, tears, soiling, smells or other obvious flaws. Front pockets are still basted closed! There is some light staining at the back of the collar, but I'm almost certain that will come out with a dry cleaning. No fabric tag, but it appears to be a linen/silk/poly blend. Partly-lined, lightweight jacket with a soft shoulder. Color in photo showing sleeve and front buttons is the most accurate.
> 
> According to some information available online, the union tag places this jacket circa 1968-1976. Van Horn's went out of business in 1989.
> 
> Approx. 40R, please see actual measurements:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 41"
> Sleeve: 24" w/2" under the hem
> BCBC: 30.5"
> 
> *Asking $35 CONUS or offer.* Please PM with offers or questions.


----------



## safetyfast

*Hickey Freeman, Barbour and Brooks Brothers*

Time to clean out the closet. I hate to part with any of this, but it needs to go. The two Hickey Freeman suits are custom made, flannel and have hardly been worn. Both are three piece. Double reverse pleats, lined to knee and cuffed trousers. I live too far south to wear them more than once or twice a year. Measurements are shown in the photos of the grey suit and the blue chalk stripe is identical in size. The only flaw is a button has come off the grey vest, but it is included. Just needs to be sewn on. The sleeve buttons are working. They are pretty much a size 41R fit with 35 waist trousers. The first is a medium charcoal pinstripe. The other is a navy chalk stripe. Always got complimented on them when worn. I'm thinking $150 each CONUS.




The coat is a Barbour International, size medium. It is the classic model, just like Steve McQueen wore for motorcycle racing in the 60s. It is like new. The garrish Barbour patch has been professionally removed from the chest pocket to make it look like the original jackets. I hate to part with it, but I'm too broad through the chest for it. $210 CONUS.


Finally, a true Brooks Brothers sack blazer. Patch pockets. Size 42. 20" shoulders, 24 1/2" sleeves. $45 CONUS.


----------



## Dmontez

Exact sizes and better pictures


Dmontez said:


> Cleaning out my closet I have a few great condition shirts for you. I really do not know what to price these at, so offers are absolutely welcome. All shirts were laundered before being put in the closet. All prices include shipping CONUS. If you would like more measurements just let me know I would be more than happy to get that for you.
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Size is 17x35
> French Cuff
> Spread Collar
> 30.00 Shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren
> Brown multi check sport shirt with a green horse
> Size: L Classic Fit 16x34
> 15.00 Shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren
> Blake
> See last picture for true colors
> Size XL Classic Fit 17x35
> 15.00 Shipped.


----------



## bigwordprof

Does anyone have an ocbd or two in white, 18-18.5 neck, 36-37 sleeve? Also, still looking for Bill's khakis in khaki/tan size W42L32. Thanks.


----------



## ballmouse

Each shetland sweater is *$40 + free shipping in CONUS*. These all were either made in Scotland or England.













*Purple Alan Paine for Durham's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"


*Baby blue Alan Paine for Gimbel's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 28.5"
Sleeve: 35"


*Brown fleck Alan Paine for Macy's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 32"











*Multi-colored stripe for Burberry's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"


*Brown fleck with stripes Alan Paine for Kountz-Rider*
Chest: 21"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32"


*Forest Green Alan Paine*
Chest: 22"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"











*Blue Argyle V-Neck Alan Paine for Marshall Field*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 34"


*Gray Shetland*
Chest: 21.75"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32.5"


*Brown McGeorge*
Chest: 20"
Length: 25"
Sleeve: 32"


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDS! The first six of many to come! *

*I have a lot of absolutely beautiful tweeds to pass on today--just in time for the cooler weather! These include classic Ivy 3/2 sacks, beautiful shooting tweeds from Scotland, lovely Harris tweeds, and more!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME TOO!

Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) BEAUTIFULLY COOL! Park Lane Clothes 1960s grey herringbone--with flap breast pocket!*

This is a wonderful example of cool 1960s tailoring--a classic grey herringbone wteed with a twist--a flap breast pocket! The two lower pockets are slightly slanted, and this features the classic two button cuff. It's subtly darted, and has a two-button front as well as a single vent. The lining is wonderful--a classic 1960's "awning stripe" in "conservative" 1960's shades of blue.

This jacket was Union-made in the USA (of course!), and is in Very Good condition--no flaws at all, actually, but I'm very conservative when assessing vintage clothing. This was built on August 26th, 1971--and clearly is still firmly in the late '60's tailoring tradition!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements: *

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*2) UNWORN J. Crew "Ludlow" Jacket. Cut from YORKSHIRE tweed!*

*Claimed!*

*3) STUNNING SCOTTISH SHOOTING TWEED!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS, and would NOT be here if it was in my size!

This is an absolutely beautiful Scottish shooting tweed, made by R.R. Henderson in Dollar, Stirlingshire, Scotland. I know Henderson's--they are now a major local supplier of superb kilts, as well as purveyors of tweed to the local Scots gentry. This jacket is thus the genuine article--as you'll tell as soon as you seen int in person. Cut from heavier-weight (and hence stiffer and durable) tweed, this is tweed as it should be--not the flimsier stuff that can be frequently found today. And the colourway and patterning are wonderful--a classic and unapologetic shooting estate check, in a medley of mustard, bark, and moss on a tannish background--wonderful!

The cut justifies the tweed; a classic British three-button jacket, with slanted front pockets and a functional ticket pocket, this features the classic British single-button cuffs and has a single centre vent. It is fully lined--almost certainly in Bemberg--and half-canvassed. The shoulders have British padding.

If you only have one country tweed in your closet, this should be it!

It could do with a dry-clean just to freshen it up, but there are NO odours or marks present at all. It is missing one of the cuff buttons, but that is easily replaced. Given this, I would conservatively rate this as Very Good condition, and hence ask just $59, boxed and shipped, OR OFFER, for this gem of a tweed!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4 (British padding)
Length: 29 1/4



     

*4) c. 50R HAND TAILORED Harrods of London houndstooth tweed*

Made for the very expensive store Harrods of London, this wonderful tweed in a rare larger size is half-canvassed and fully lined. As befits a British tweed is features dual vents; it is subtly darted and has a two button front. The patterning is lovely--a traditional houndstooth in beautiful muted Fall colors of peat black, chestnut brown, and bark. This jacket was HAND TAILORED in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 50R; measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/2



    

*5) CLASSIC Harris Tweed herringbone! In a RARE smaller size!*

This is THE wardrobe classic! Cut from a wonderful Harris Tweed in the traditional grey-blue herringbone, this features classic leather-covered football buttons. It is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 7/8



  

*6) RARE! Mervin S. Levine jacket--New York tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin!*

This is a beautiful jacket--as well it should be, since it was made by the (now closed) new York tailoring firm of Mervin S. Levine, the company that used to make suits fro Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930's. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from Levine's to be THE indication of his success as a jazz great, as he details in this 1983 article from The New Yorker:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article For Site.pdf

This jacket wasn't made for Bushkin--but it was made for Oscar Kosh, the paper baron who founded the Case Paper Co. in Philadelphia.

And it lives up to its pedigree!

This jacket is cut from a wonderful rich chestnut herringbone cloth that drapes beautifully and has a wonderful hand. Although the fabric content isn't given, I'd be surprised if there wasn't some cashmere in this. It's fully lined, and fully canvassed. It's a three button front, with a lovely lapel roll--close to a 2.5/3. It's subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. The pockets are slightly slanted.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Tweeds! *

*I have a lot of absolutely beautiful tweeds to pass on today--just in time for the cooler weather! These include classic Ivy 3/2 sacks, beautiful shooting tweeds from Scotland, lovely Harris tweeds, and more!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome!

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME TOO!

Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*7) STUNNING and RARE Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack with PATCH POCKETS in Welsh Tapestry Tweed! CLAIMED*

This jacket is simply wonderful, and it's hard to know where to start in describing it!

It's a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and it features the ever-desirable patch pockets. It also has classic Ivy two-button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is 1/4 lined (lined apart from the back), and is fully canvassed. It was made by Brooks Brothers for their "Makers" line, during the days of the classic block white letters on black label days. It has a single hooked centre vent, and a lapped back seam. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and has very natural shoulders.

In addition to the details of its style and construction, which alone would make it one of the rarer jackets available, this is cut from beautiful and incredibly rare crosshatch Welsh tapestry tweed--something that is almost never used today, and was rare even in the peacock 1960s.

Given these features, if this is in your size, grab it!

This is an older jacket, but has no issues--minor rubbing by the top button on the leading edge of the lapel, and it could use a dry clean just to freshen it. As such, it's conservatively described as being in very Good condition. CLAIMED!

*Tagged a 39ML, this measure*s:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



       

*8) Size 36, 38: Made in Italy for SAKS Glen Plaid jacket in Cashmere, Wool, and Silk!*

This is beautiful, and would be a perfect jacket to transition into Fall in! Cut from a blend of cashmere (25%), silk (30%), and wool (45%), the fabric of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed, and has a three button front with subtle darting. It is fully lined and unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features pick stitching in the lining, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged EU46, US36, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



    

*9) CLASSIC IVY 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers!*

CLAIMED!

Another wonderful Ivy classic! This beautiful 3/2 sack is from Brooks Brothers' "346" line--the old, good version, NOT the modern outlet line. This is cut from heavier tweed, perfect for crisp Fall days, and is a beautiful glen plaid in perfect earthy Fall tones of browns and brackens. This jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features a single centre vent, as well as the classic two button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA, and has classic, natural shoulders.

This is in Very Good condition--no flaws, but I'm conservative with older jackets!

*Tagged 38S; Measurements:*

Chest: 20 
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





  

*10) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $40, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



      

*11) GORGEOUS Hilton XXXV tweed jacket, with working cuffs--formerly the property of a Ivy league Professor of Law!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderfully complex brown tweed with striped patterning that includes houndstooth, barleycorn, nailhead, and birdseye, this has a lovely vertical stripe of bark running throughout. beautifully cut and styled by Hilton XXXV, this was made expressly for John Blume, a Professor of Law at Cornell--it's hard to imagine a better academic tweed! This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features working surgeon's cuffs. This jacket is in excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*12) Size 36, 38 Houndstooth tweed--RARE size!*

This is lovely--and in a very rare size, being tagged 36R! The tweed is a classic houndstooth, with a medley of Fall peats, brackens, barks, and tans. The jacket is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and is fully lined. It has a single center vent, and features leather-covered football buttons; four to each sleeve. It appears to be half-canvassed, and was made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, although it seems that the cuff buttons and the front buttons do not quite match; maybe one or the other was replaced at some time, or maybe they were always like this?

In any case, given its size and beauty, this is a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Tagged 36R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Crew GTH Fall khakis--hunting dogs! *

If these were 6" longer in the inseam they wouldn't be here! These are lovely, and perfect for Fall. They're in very good condition (conservatively), and can be yours for *just $19 shipped in CONUS, or offer. *

Tagged 34/30, they measure 17" across the waist laid flat, and 28 1/2" inseam. 
*
Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bowties!*

I have several lovely vintage bowties to pass on today from andcounting.... If you like them, PM quickly, as these tend to go FAST!

*As always, all prices include shipping in CONUS, International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost, and offers--especially for more than one tie-are very welcome!
*
​
1) Blue tartan. SOLD

2) Grey tartan. SOLD

3) Burgundy silk. Good, wearable condition;l some minor creasing. Asking just $6.

 

4) Red tartan. Made in the USA. Adjustable. Very Good condition. Asking just $8.



5) Paisley rayon. Made in USA. Adjustable. very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Field/Barn jackets from LL Bean!*

These are THE classic Trad coats for Fall--the LL Bean Field Coat, which in its classic incarnation is, I believe, no longer made. And I have one here!

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) THE CLASSIC TRAD FALL COAT! Made in the USA, with ALL the right features! CLAIMED!*

This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat (with all the bells and whistles, and button-out Primaloft liner) is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

Plus, this jacket has the desirable button-in liner!

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if his is your size, grab it!

This jacket has a few minor surface scuffs, as shown, hence is in Very Good condition.*

Size L. (c. 40, 42) Measurements:
*
Chest: 26 (owing to thickness of liner)
Sleeve: 36 1/2
Shoulder: 22 1/2 (Owing to liner)
Length: 31

        

*2) Green Field Coat by LL Bean CLAIMED!*

This is lovely, and in absolutely excellent condition! Cut like a Barbour Border, this has two deep handwarmer pockets, and two front flap pockets--the flaps are lined in the same dark brown corduroy that lines the turn-back cuffs and is on the collar. This jacket is lined for warmth. All the seams are lapped and double stitched. 
*
Tagged a size L-Reg, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 33 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent Brooks Brothers Jackets--tweeds, cashmere, camelhair! SOME UNWORN! Sizes 40, 42, 44.*

*I have several beautiful Brooks Brothers jackets to pass on today; I suspect that many of them have never been worn. *



As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) 40R Brooks Brothers grey herringbone tweed -- Claimed*

*2) 40R GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers "1818 Madison" in cashmere and wool.*

This is stunning! Cut from cloth by E. Thomas that's a blend of cashmere and wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colouring do this cloth full justice, too--a beautiful glen plaid in Fall peats, brackens, and tans, with a subtle chicory-blue overcheck. This is a really lovely jacket!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a standard two-button front with subtle darting. It has a single center vent, and four buttons cuffs. It has a lovely shaped lining, which features pick-stitching. Like (1), above, this appears to have been worn sparingly, if at all. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped!

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



    

*3) 44L Brooks Brothers Camel hair in golden wheat herringbone. Claimed!*

*4) 41R Brooks Brothers Lambswool Herringbone, Made in Italy.*

This is beautiful--and, like (1) and (2) above, might well have never been worn! A classic lovely lighter grey herringbone that's cut from beautifully soft lambswool, this gorgeous jacket was made in Italy. It is a standard two-button front with subtle darts, and features a single centre vent and four button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



    

*5) 41R UNWORN & STUNNING Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool jacket. Made in Italy. *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a cloth that's a blend of silk (40) linen (35) and wool (20), this has a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also lovely, a goldenwheat base patterned in miniature herringbone and barleycorn, with a subtle blue overcheck throughout: Cornflower blue for the horizontals, and lighter chicory blue for the verticals.

This jacket is UNWORN, and comes complete with all exterior pockets basted shut and the original set of spare buttons. It is in excellent condition.

It is fully lined in Bemberg, and half-canvassed. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs; it is a standard two button front.

*This beauty really is a steal at just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31
Waist: 19 1/4





   

*6) 42R UNWORN Brooks Brothers dark grey herringbone "1818 Fitzgerald" model. Claimed!*


----------



## CMDC

Just three new items this weekend. All in excellent condition w/little wear.

Brooks Brothers long sleeve madras
Size M Slim Fit
Made in India

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers tan gingham long sleeve
Size L

$23 conus



















Braces in a brownish/olive
Made in England--unbranded but perhaps Trafalgar

$18 conus


----------



## tennesseean_87

Most of these are coming into season! Bumps and drops:

*Tuxedo by P B White* in Philadelphia for a Mr. Cleary tailored in 1940! In good condition, has had alterations made, but I can't find any stains or a single moth hole I think this is about a 38 with a drape cut (I think). Big grossgrain peak lapels. I think the one button closure has been replaced, as it is not grossgrain covered like the sleeve buttons. It has a high rise and an angled hem, with some sort of patches or something in the inside rear of the hem (to add weight or prevent wear?). Make me an offer.
See the pics:



    

 

Measurements: Chest: 22 1/4; Waist: 20 3/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/2; Shoulders: 19 3/4
Front rise: 13 3/4; Rear rise: 20; Inseam: 30 1/4; Outseam: 43"; Waist: (will add)

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)



   

Wembley: 3" x 56" wool-rayon-poly blend* $8*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$27*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$12*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$8*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$12*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy *$15*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$7*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$7*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$12*

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: $60



 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: $130



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured. 

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: $22



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:





Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $10. Great shape, darker blue.


 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $20*
P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*



 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$18*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4



    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $20*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $45*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $25*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $35 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 *



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $30*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5*

*Suits:*



   

   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~??R/S $200. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check.



   



Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $50*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25

*Pocket Squares:

***

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$8* ($6 with other item)
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$2* ($1 with any purchase)


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Looking for fall weight wool trousers in waist size 40-42.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel Shirts & LL Bean Barn Coat*

Bumps...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Get a jump on your fall wardrobe!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; two for $35!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy Blue w/Red & Yellow Check Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton Portuguese Flannel; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: L - 16-16.5*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 36"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; two for $35!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## TweedyDon

*From 32rollandrock!*

The American classic--Levis Trucker jean jackets! Both of these are in excellent condition; asking just *$22 each, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. As always, offers welcome!

*1) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*2) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## safetyfast

Take an additional $10 off each item. I'm open to offers as well. Let's get this stuff sold. Winter is coming!



safetyfast said:


> Time to clean out the closet. I hate to part with any of this, but it needs to go. The two Hickey Freeman suits are custom made, flannel and have hardly been worn. Both are three piece. Double reverse pleats, lined to knee and cuffed trousers. I live too far south to wear them more than once or twice a year. Measurements are shown in the photos of the grey suit and the blue chalk stripe is identical in size. The only flaw is a button has come off the grey vest, but it is included. Just needs to be sewn on. The sleeve buttons are working. They are pretty much a size 41R fit with 35 waist trousers. The first is a medium charcoal pinstripe. The other is a navy chalk stripe. Always got complimented on them when worn. I'm thinking $150 each CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coat is a Barbour International, size medium. It is the classic model, just like Steve McQueen wore for motorcycle racing in the 60s. It is like new. The garrish Barbour patch has been professionally removed from the chest pocket to make it look like the original jackets. I hate to part with it, but I'm too broad through the chest for it. $210 CONUS.
> 
> 
> Finally, a true Brooks Brothers sack blazer. Patch pockets. Size 42. 20" shoulders, 24 1/2" sleeves. $45 CONUS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Orgetorix

Somebody buy my stuff so I can buy that amazing Barbour from safetyfast! Open to offers on either.


NIB Wolverine 1000 Mile boots, 7D


Loake Westminster black calf split-toe bluchers, 12 US 11F UK


----------



## Oldsarge

Damnation, Tennessean, them's some fine jackets! Pity you're so much smaller than I'm . . .


----------



## Dmontez

The Purple Label, and Tartan plaid have been claimed.



Dmontez said:


> Cleaning out my closet I have a few great condition shirts for you. I really do not know what to price these at, so offers are absolutely welcome. All shirts were laundered before being put in the closet. All prices include shipping CONUS.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren
> Brown multi check sport shirt with a green horse
> Size: L Classic Fit 16x34
> 15.00 Shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

All of the following Brooks jackets are now claimed--thank you!

Many of the other tweeds I recently listed are still available--check above! 



TweedyDon said:


> ​*1) 40R Brooks Brothers grey herringbone tweed -- Claimed*
> 
> *2) 40R GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers "1818 Madison" in cashmere and wool.*
> 
> *3) 44L Brooks Brothers Camel hair in golden wheat herringbone. Claimed!*
> 
> *4) 41R Brooks Brothers Lambswool Herringbone, Made in Italy.*
> 
> *5) 41R UNWORN & STUNNING Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool jacket. Made in Italy. *
> 
> *6) 42R UNWORN Brooks Brothers dark grey herringbone "1818 Fitzgerald" model. Claimed!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Brooks Brothers tweed suit I had listed has been claimed.


----------



## Danny

*Shirts!!*

I seem to have gone up a shirt size since I acquired many of these and I'll be looking to replace some of them with my current size. Most of these are between 3-6 yrs old and have been worn very sparingly. A couple of the oxfords have minor darkening around the inside color, which you may be able to address, otherwise these are all in really great shape. All Are 15.5/33 or M unless otherwise noted. I will list prices for shipped items, if you take several shirts I'd be willing to discount for combined shipping.

LL Bean scotch plaid flannels, all size M. $17 each CONUS:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/5et3.jpg/

Oxfords! All J Press except the upper right which is a blue/white uni stripe from Eddie Jacobs, incredible beefy fabric. $38 each CONUS.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/8xj3.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/6p1i.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/x09y.jpg/

Pinpoints! All J Press. $38 each CONUS.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/zb01.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/s21w.jpg/

Other shirts. Upper left, pink broadcloth check from Macy's [back when they made nice shirts], marked 15.5. 33/32 $12. Upper right, LL Bean wrinkle resistant red plaid, $15. Lower left Orvis light flannel cream check, size M, $30. Lower right, Sears Western Wear red check, with snaps, marked 15.5 M. Shows wear, but it's a cool shirt if you like western stuff. $10 shipped.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/dv1g.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/9an.JPG/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/opml.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/1m7l.jpg/

BB white forward point pinpoint, 15.5/33 worn only a couple of times, $40 CONUS Straight from the cleaners didn't want to take it out of the bag, but it looks like the shirt on the website.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/qxt8.jpg/

Lands End charcoal quarter zip pullover, cotton, $15 CONUS.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/qio6.jpg/

If you need measurements let me know, thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Great for The Fall! Winter Sweaters Too!
> 
> All Sweaters in Great Condition -
> No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> ********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 19"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Ribbed Navy Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks like it may be unworn.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: L*
> S2S: 20.5
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 26.5"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Vintage Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; appears new.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 26"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> ********************************************
> *LL Bean Navy/White Norwegian Sweater*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2C: 23.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 26"
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 25"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2C: 21.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 25.5"
> *PRICE: $30* (what I paid on The Exchange last year, just didn't fit right)
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Grey w/Blue V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks new! (If I didn't live
> in the mediterranean desert, this would be in my closet!)
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED:* Medium
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2C: 27"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 27"
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Hump daaayyyyyy! :camel:



sbdivemaster said:


> Hump Day bump...


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Braces
Khaki and Navy
Made in England
$20 conus


----------



## gamma68

*University of Pennsylvania emblem tie
*Made by Rivetz of Boston
Fantastic condition, appears to have never been worn
Measures 3-13/16" x 57"
*$15 CONUS

*

*

-------------------------------------------------------------------

$35 >> $30 >> Now just $25 CONUS or offer*



gamma68 said:


> *
> VINTAGE STANLEY BLACKER PASTEL PLAID SILK/LINEN JACKET*
> 
> The calendar may say September, but you _know _there are still some warm days ahead, including Indian Summer!
> 
> On offer is a fun, vintage Stanley Blacker pastel plaid jacket made for Van Horn's menswear in Detroit. Two-button front, three-button sleeves, center vent. No holes, rips, tears, soiling or other obvious flaws. Front pockets are still basted closed! There is some light staining at the back of the collar, but I'm almost certain that will come out with a dry cleaning. No fabric tag, but it appears to be a linen/silk/poly blend. Partly-lined, lightweight jacket with a soft shoulder. Color in photo showing sleeve and front buttons is the most accurate.
> 
> According to some information available online, the union tag places this jacket circa 1968-1976. Van Horn's went out of business in 1989.
> 
> Approx. 40R, please see actual measurements:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 41"
> Sleeve: 24" w/2" under the hem
> BCBC: 30.5"
> 
> *Asking $35 CONUS or offer.* Please PM with offers or questions.


----------



## patelsd

Great condition pair of Allen Edmonds Leeds oxfords, brown pebble grain, size 10.5 B. Please see photos for an indication of condition. Photos taken without laces, but they will be included with purchase, shoe trees not included. Asking $60 shipped CONUS


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Received the HSM olive tweed sport coat from CMDC. Fits pretty good, more comfortable than the Southwick I procured from eBay. Love it!


----------



## CMDC

Alan Paine Shetland shaker sweater
Grape w/blue speckles
Made in England
Tagged 42

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 27.5
Sleeve: 31

$32 conus


----------



## patelsd

Ties:
4 perfect Brooks Brothers ties, would prefer to sell all 4 together, $55 shipped CONUS



Garrick Anderson Silk Knit tie, like new condition, lime and purple striped, $25 shipped CONUS


Shirts:
J Peterman Co. Bali shirt, size large, excellent condition. $30 shipped CONUS


Barbour Country Shirt, size Medium, very good condition, $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining tweeds!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, and International inquiries are very welcome!

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME TOO!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFULLY COOL! Park Lane Clothes 1960s grey herringbone--with flap breast pocket!*

This is a wonderful example of cool 1960s tailoring--a classic grey herringbone wteed with a twist--a flap breast pocket! The two lower pockets are slightly slanted, and this features the classic two button cuff. It's subtly darted, and has a two-button front as well as a single vent. The lining is wonderful--a classic 1960's "awning stripe" in "conservative" 1960's shades of blue.

This jacket was Union-made in the USA (of course!), and is in Very Good condition--no flaws at all, actually, but I'm very conservative when assessing vintage clothing. This was built on August 26th, 1971--and clearly is still firmly in the late '60's tailoring tradition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements: *

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*3) STUNNING SCOTTISH SHOOTING TWEED!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS, and would NOT be here if it was in my size!

This is an absolutely beautiful Scottish shooting tweed, made by R.R. Henderson in Dollar, Stirlingshire, Scotland. I know Henderson's--they are now a major local supplier of superb kilts, as well as purveyors of tweed to the local Scots gentry. This jacket is thus the genuine article--as you'll tell as soon as you seen int in person. Cut from heavier-weight (and hence stiffer and durable) tweed, this is tweed as it should be--not the flimsier stuff that can be frequently found today. And the colourway and patterning are wonderful--a classic and unapologetic shooting estate check, in a medley of mustard, bark, and moss on a tannish background--wonderful!

The cut justifies the tweed; a classic British three-button jacket, with slanted front pockets and a functional ticket pocket, this features the classic British single-button cuffs and has a single centre vent. It is fully lined--almost certainly in Bemberg--and half-canvassed. The shoulders have British padding.

If you only have one country tweed in your closet, this should be it!

It could do with a dry-clean just to freshen it up, but there are NO odours or marks present at all. It is missing one of the cuff buttons, but that is easily replaced. Given this, I would conservatively rate this as Very Good condition, and hence ask just $50, boxed and shipped, OR OFFER, for this gem of a tweed!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4 (British padding)
Length: 29 1/4



     

*4) c. 50R HAND TAILORED Harrods of London houndstooth tweed*

Made for the very expensive store Harrods of London, this wonderful tweed in a rare larger size is half-canvassed and fully lined. As befits a British tweed is features dual vents; it is subtly darted and has a two button front. The patterning is lovely--a traditional houndstooth in beautiful muted Fall colors of peat black, chestnut brown, and bark. This jacket was HAND TAILORED in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 50R; measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/2



    

*6) RARE! Mervin S. Levine jacket--New York tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin!*

This is a beautiful jacket--as well it should be, since it was made by the (now closed) new York tailoring firm of Mervin S. Levine, the company that used to make suits fro Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930's. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from Levine's to be THE indication of his success as a jazz great, as he details in this 1983 article from The New Yorker:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article For Site.pdf

This jacket wasn't made for Bushkin--but it was made for Oscar Kosh, the paper baron who founded the Case Paper Co. in Philadelphia.

And it lives up to its pedigree!

This jacket is cut from a wonderful rich chestnut herringbone cloth that drapes beautifully and has a wonderful hand. Although the fabric content isn't given, I'd be surprised if there wasn't some cashmere in this. It's fully lined, and fully canvassed. It's a three button front, with a lovely lapel roll--close to a 2.5/3. It's subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. The pockets are slightly slanted.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30



   

*8) Size 36, 38: Made in Italy for SAKS Glen Plaid jacket in Cashmere, Wool, and Silk!*

This is beautiful, and would be a perfect jacket to transition into Fall in! Cut from a blend of cashmere (25%), silk (30%), and wool (45%), the fabric of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed, and has a three button front with subtle darting. It is fully lined and unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features pick stitching in the lining, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged EU46, US36, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



    

*10) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



      

*11) GORGEOUS Hilton XXXV tweed jacket, with working cuffs--formerly the property of a Ivy league Professor of Law!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderfully complex brown tweed with striped patterning that includes houndstooth, barleycorn, nailhead, and birdseye, this has a lovely vertical stripe of bark running throughout. beautifully cut and styled by Hilton XXXV, this was made expressly for John Blume, a Professor of Law at Cornell--it's hard to imagine a better academic tweed! This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features working surgeon's cuffs. This jacket is in excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*12) Size 36, 38 Houndstooth tweed--RARE size!*

This is lovely--and in a very rare size, being tagged 36R! The tweed is a classic houndstooth, with a medley of Fall peats, brackens, barks, and tans. The jacket is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and is fully lined. It has a single center vent, and features leather-covered football buttons; four to each sleeve. It appears to be half-canvassed, and was made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, although it seems that the cuff buttons and the front buttons do not quite match; maybe one or the other was replaced at some time, or maybe they were always like this?

In any case, given its size and beauty, this is a steal at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Tagged 36R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29


----------



## mhj

*LL Bean Maine Warden's Parka - XL*

I picked this up on the forum last winter but it's unfortunately too large for me, I typically wear a 46R jacket to give you a reference point. Maine Warden's Parka by LL Bean in size extra large. Detachable hood. Zero issues--no stains, tears, rips or flaws of any kind. This is made in USA and combines classic design with modern technology. Made with GoreTex, it's machine washable. lightweight and super warm. $40 plus actual shipping cost which is what I paid for it.

https://postimg.org/image/ivwcibxpv/


----------



## sbdivemaster

*OCBD's and Pinpoint Oxfords*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; This shirt has some
interesting fabric - it's got a kind of sheen to it, and there appears
to be some schlubs in the fabric. I tried to capture this in the pics.
Button Down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Green Pinpoint Oxford, Non-Iron*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Maybe washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 36*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1294936#post1294936
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1440041#post1440041


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

mhj said:


> *LL Bean Maine Warden's Parka - XL*
> 
> I picked this up on the forum last winter but it's unfortunately too large for me, I typically wear a 46R jacket to give you a reference point. Maine Warden's Parka by LL Bean in size extra large. Detachable hood. Zero issues--no stains, tears, rips or flaws of any kind. This is made in USA and combines classic design with modern technology. Made with GoreTex, it's machine washable. lightweight and super warm. $40 plus actual shipping cost which is what I paid for it.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ivwcibxpv/


Could you post a high-resolution photo? Nossah, can't see much detail.


----------



## mhj

I'll get some shots over the weekend.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD GRAIL! THREE PIECE 3/2 SACK TWEED SUIT FROM J.PRESS!*

​
*In absolutely excellent condition!​*
This is perhaps one of THE Trad/Ivy Grails--a three piece 3/2 sack suit from J. Press in utterly versatile grey and cream herringbone--in absolutely excellent condition!

This suit really is gorgeous. Recently made for J. Press, the jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll and three-button sleeves. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single hook vent at the back. It has traditional natural shoulders. The accompanying vest features four fully functional front pockets, and the trousers are flat-front (of course!) cuffed, and feature both belt loops and suspender buttons.

This suit is cut from a lighter mid-weight tweed, making it suitable for modern office wear. The colourway and patterning are both highly versatile--a traditional grey and cream colouring in a miniature herringbone pattern.

The whole suit is in absolutely excellent condition; the only thing that indicates that it is not new from Press is the previous owner's name on the lapel inside the interior pocket--this could easily be removed if desired.

A three-piece tweed suit of significantly inferior construction and provenance went for over $1,000 on ebay last year. That's crazy! This one is a very, very very *fair $175, boxed shipped and insured in the CONUS. International inquiries are also welcome, with priority shipping at cost. OFFERS ARE ALSO VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Vest length tip to tip: 19 5/8
Vest width: 25 1/2

(These measurements comport with those of the jacket, above.)

Trouser inseam: 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 17 3/4, measured flat across. 



          ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*c.39R PURE CASHMERE BROOKS BROTHERS Navy Blazer. MADE IN THE USA! FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from pure cashmere, this classic navy blazer by Brooks Brothers has a wonderful hand and drape--it's absolutely, luxuriously, soft. This blazer is a recent edition by Brooks Brothers, and features a contemporary two-button front with subtle darting. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features a single center vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, boxed and shipped in the CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

This is tagged a 39R, and measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Tuxedo by P B White* in Philadelphia for a Mr. Cleary tailored in 1940! In good condition, has had alterations made, but I can't find any stains or a single moth hole I think this is about a 38 with a drape cut (I think). Big grossgrain peak lapels. I think the one button closure has been replaced, as it is not grossgrain covered like the sleeve buttons. It has a high rise and an angled hem, with some sort of patches or something in the inside rear of the hem (to add weight or prevent wear?). Make me an offer.
See the pics:



    

 

Measurements: Chest: 22 1/4; Waist: 20 3/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/2; Shoulders: 19 3/4
Front rise: 13 3/4; Rear rise: 20; Inseam: 30 1/4; Outseam: 43"; Waist: (will add)

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)



   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$25*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$10*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$7*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$10*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy *$13*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$6*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$5*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$10*

Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$30 * 
John Henry100% wool knit tie with diagonal striped texture. 2.5 x 53.5 *$10*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$15*

*Sweaters:*





Filson Medium Charcoal Merino Wool with leather buttons. Shoulders: 19.5 P2P: 21.5 Sleeve (from seam): 23.25 Length (Bottom of collar): 22 *$30 *

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*



 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured. 

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:





Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $9. Great shape, darker blue.


 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $20*
P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*



 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$15*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4



    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $18*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $40*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $22*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $30 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 *



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $25*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5*

*Suits:*



   

   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $190. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



   



Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $45*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25

*Pocket Squares:

***

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$5* ($3 with other item)
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$2* ($1 with any purchase)
*
Hats: *



 

JJ Hat Center Made in Scotland of Harris Tweed wool. Grey and Black herringbone. Some interior sweat marks. Size 7/57 (cm?) circumference: 21.75" *$10*



 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$8. *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds and Blazers--the first six of many to come today!*

*I have some beautiful tweeds and blazers to pass on today--perfect for Fall!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of Princeton's "Big Four" Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style, of which only Hilton remains--this is a classic 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed. It features traditional leather-covered football buttons, including three to each cuff, in a lovely rich dark chestnut which perfectly complements the earth tones of the tweed. The tweed is beautiful--a wonderful barleycorn pattern in dark browns of bracken and bark, with flecks of moss green and berry red throughout--but so subtly interspersed that you can only really see them if you look closely.

The jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4



     

*2) STUNNING Cashmere (?) Glen Plaid Tweed*

This is absolutely beautiful! This is extremely soft, and so I suspect that it's cut from cashmere, or, at the least, a cashmere blend, although there is no label confirming the fabric content. What is certain is that this has a lovely hand and drape, and features a striking pattern a colourway--a bold glen plaid in a medley of bracken, tan, and peat. This is a truly lovely jacket, and the construction lives up to the cloth--it's fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single vent and four button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some very, very minor age foxing in the lining of the shoulders, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Hence, asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, measures*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2



   

*3) MADE IN THE USA Hardwick Houndstooth tweed*

A very nice tweed from the workhorse American maker Hardwick, this appears to be half-canvassed, has a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and is cut from a lovely houndstooth tweed that's a medly of bracken, bark, and dark wineberry red. This is a lovely Fall jacket, and the mid-weight of teh tweed makes it very versatile. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve 23 1/4 (+1 3/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



    

*4) LOVELY SMALLER Harris Tweed from Wallach's--with patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Made for the trad-friendly store Wallach's which folded in 1995, this lovely jacket is cut from a basketweave Harris tweed which features a lighter-than-usual colourway of pale lichen and light stone. It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets, here with piped edgings. The buttons are chestnut, and complement the colouring wonderfully. The jacket is a standard two-button front, with subtle darting and a center vent. It's half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

This is a desirable smaller size; it measures:*

Chest: 18 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



    

*5) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*6) RECENT Harris tweed by JAB*

This is a very nice Harris tweed indeed! Made for Jos. A. Bank, this lovely jacket is a classic brown herringbone, with pumpkin orange, berry red, moss green and gorse yellow flecks throughout--a classic Harris tweed colourway! The jacket features leather-covered football buttons, a standard two-button front, a single vent, and a full lining. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 44XL, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/8
Length: 34


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Tweeds and Blazers! *

*I have some more beautiful tweeds and blazers to pass on today--perfect for Fall!



As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*7) AN AMERICAN CLASSIC! A Pendleton Woollen Mills Shirt-Jacket*

This is wonderful--a true American Ivy classic! MADE IN THE USA by pendleton Woollen Mills, this lovely unstructured jacket has a quarter lininng, three front patch pockets, and shirt button cuffs. It's subtly darted, ventless--as you'd expect from a shirt jacket!--and in excellent condition. It features the classic leather covered football buttons. This is a perfect garment to use in cooler Fall evenings before tweed is really needed.

As far as I know these classics are no longer made--so grab this one if it's your size!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a M, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



    

*8) ORIGINAL 1960's Blazer by Penney's!*

This is wonderful--and shows that penney's used to produce very, very nice menswear indeed back in the day! Cut from a very dark charcoal cloth, this has all of the 1960's details a trad could want--a very high 2.5/3 button lapel--almost a three button front--very narrow 1960s lapels, a single vent, and two button cuffs. And don't be fooled by the fact that this is from Penney's--this appears to be FULLY canvassed. It has only one interior pocket, to maintain its sleek lines.

While I can detect no flaws in this jacket, it's clearly a 1960s original, and so I rate it conservatively as being in Very Good condition. *Hence, asking just $30, or offer, for this little gem.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



   

*9) Harris Tweed 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is another lovely jacket! Made for the old-school (red label) JAB when they still rivalled Brooks, this lovely Harris is an Ivy wardrobe staple--a lovely brown herringbone, cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It also features traditional Ivy two button cuffs, and has leather covered football buttons and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition--and if it was my size it wouldn't be here!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4



   

*10) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*11) LOVELY LITTLE GEM! A vintage 3/2 sack in houndstooth from JAB--a very very Old School JAB!*

This is a gem of a jacket! Made by JAB, probably in the 1960s, this lovely little jacket is a classic 3/2 sack in bold traditional houndstooth in forest green and chestnut brown on a classic tan background. It features two button cuffs, a half-lining, and is half-canvassed. It also sports narrow 1960s lapels, a lovely vintage JAB interior label--of a sort that pre-dates the old-school red lapel--and a single centre hook vent. The back seam is lapped. It was Union made in the USA.

It does have some tears to the lining, in the shoulders and at the hem on the left hand side. These could readily be patched. It could also use a dry-clea to freshen it up. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition--*and hence is a bargain at just $25, or offer. An absolute bargain for a jacket as lovely as this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2



      

*12) A lovely Cashmere-Wool Double Breasted Blazer--with windowpane overcheck. Made in Italy.*

*NB: It's been suggested to me by another member that this might have been made by Brioni. The interior label certainly looks like a Brioni label, and the quality is there, but, whether it is or not, this is a lovely jacket!*

This is a lovely double-breasted blazer! Made in Italy from 90% wool and 10% cashmere, this lovely jacket is cut from a lovely rich navy cloth, with a beautiful and subtle Royal blue and dark red overcheck. It features peak lapels, a 6 by 1 closure button pattern, and is unvented--as you'd expect from a more formal blazer. The pockets are also jetted, rather than flapped. It was Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Tagged a 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*Previously listed jackets, with price drops:*

*13) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for early Fall! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*14) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

*FREE!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does have several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*15) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## CMDC

Some interesting finds that will be up tomorrow. Highlights include a Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed overcoat in stellar condition and a surely now one of a kind patch pocket blazer w/Clemson Tiger mascot patch on the breast pocket from way way back.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Leather jacket--perfect for Fall!*

THIS IS POST 22, 000 ON THE EXCHANGE!!!!

THANK YOU, JoeTradly, for starting this!

This is a lovely recent leather jacket from Brooks Brothers, in a style reminiscent of the classic A2. Although the precise leather isn't specified, it is wonderfully soft and supple, and so I believe that it's likely to be lambskin. This has two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front, two interior pockets--including a zipped security pocket--and stud fastening cuffs that can be adjusted. It has raglan sleeves, and Half football" reinforcements under the arms. This jacket features a lovely swirling paisley lining, and is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a minor scuff on the back, near the shoulder, as shown. This jacket also seems to have had a zip-in liner, which is now missing. However, this isn't obvious at all, and clearly does not affect its wear.

This is a lovely jacket, soft, warm, and comfortable, and would be ideal for Fall!

*Asking just $75, or OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve (measured as a shirt): 36
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length (BOC): 26 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on summer items! ALl now $25 or under, shipped in CONUS!*

I have several lighter-weight jackets still remaining from the summer--these would be perfect for chaps in warmer climes, and are offered here at greatly reduced prices--and as always, offers are very welcome!

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) Terrific Madras Jacket--the Ivy classic! Claimed!*

*2) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*3) GORGEOUS Pal Zileri in wool, linen, and silk!*

This is simply stunning. Cut from a blend of wool (25%), linen (35%), and silk (40%), this wonderful jacket has a lovely summer colourway of creamy raw linen in a very subtle herringbone. Made in Italy (where else?) by Pal Zileri, this is half-canvassed, fully lined, and in unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It features a three button front, and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and an absolute steal, since I'm asking

*just $25, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



    

*4) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather Full Norfolk Jacket--Barnstormer coat!*

*FULL NORFOLK LEATHER JACKET!
*
*CLAIMED!*

*Wonderful "Barnstormer" Coat!*​
Early flight jackets were often modelled on functional tweeds--and so it's no surprise that a lot of early flight jackets looked rather like pocketless Full Norfolks. This wonderful rarity caries on that heritage.... and this really is terrific!

Cut as a Full Norfolk, this leather jacket has the vertical straps designed to hold the belt of the Full Norfolk. Unlike most current Norfolks--whether tweed or leather--this one has a fully detachable belt, and so the vertical straps are fully functional in holding it in place. The buckle of the belt is metal, as are the grommets protecting the retaining holes.

This jacket also features a fully functional throat latch, oversized buttons for doing the coat up when it's coat, and zip-in removeable lining, Plus, this jacket is just incredibly cool--when did you see a Full Norfolk in leather last?

Although there is no country of origin, it's clearly American made, judging both by the cut and by the recommended leather cleaning company. *(UPDATE: Judging by the quality and the cleaning label, this was likely made by Schott!)* It's also in excellent condition, with only a couple of blemishes--to the front and on the underside of one cuff, as shown.

This really is a terrific jacket, *and a steal at just Claimed!

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18 5/8 
Length (BOC): 31 3/4


----------



## gamma68

*Jacket is CLAIMED
Tie is pending...*



gamma68 said:


> *University of Pennsylvania emblem tie
> *Made by Rivetz of Boston
> Fantastic condition, appears to have never been worn
> Measures 3-13/16" x 57"
> *$15 CONUS
> 
> **VINTAGE SILK/LINEN JACKET*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic American Work Jackets!*

I have several nice pieces of classic American workwear to pass on today--the Bean Field jacket from me, and the rest from 32rollandrock!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) CLASSIC LL Bean Field/Barn Coat in denim!*

This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton denim, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

This jacket takes a button-in liner, which is not included.

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if his is your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) A2-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*3) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket*

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

Asking just $20, boxed and shipped.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*4) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket*

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fall--appropriate Safari Jacket from Old-School Banana Republic. Fully functional!*

This jacket is all sorts of awesome! Made for Banana Republic when it was still a serious outdoors outfitter rather than just the mall brand it is today, this jacket is simply packed with functional features.

It is made of very sturdy, heavy cotton--although not duck, as it's far more flexible than that, and hence much more comfortable to wear. It features four front patch pockets, all of which are closed by snap stud fastenings, similar to those used by Filson on their coats. All of the pockets are flapped--but the lower two are double pockets; the flapped patch pocket on the outside itself forms the "patch" that forms a second, unflapped pocket behind it. The two lower pockets also have retaining strips of cotton inside so that you can slip your 'phone or other items into them and prevent them from rattling around in the pocket.

The cuffs are button fastened, and the front is both zippered (with a YKK zip) and snap fastened, with a concealed placket. The elbows have built-in reinforcement patches. The waist can be secured by a built in drawstring, for warmth. The epaulettes are fully functional. This jacket comes complete with a button-in liner, which is included.

This was made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. It has some very minor fraying at the cuff, as shown, and the right-hand epaulette is missing a button, but it is still held in place with thread; this would be an easy fix.

This is very well priced at *just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. You're not likely to see another, so if you like it, grab it!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 (seam to seam; this would be good for a 40 or a 42, depending on how you layer)
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 20 (This is outerwear)
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## mhj

The LL Bean Maine Warden Parka above has been sold.


----------



## safetyfast

Weekend bump with reduced prices:


safetyfast said:


> Time to clean out the closet. I hate to part with any of this, but it needs to go. The two Hickey Freeman suits are custom made, flannel and have hardly been worn. Both are three piece. Double reverse pleats, lined to knee and cuffed trousers. I live too far south to wear them more than once or twice a year. Measurements are shown in the photos of the grey suit and the blue chalk stripe is identical in size. The only flaw is a button has come off the grey vest, but it is included. Just needs to be sewn on. The sleeve buttons are working. They are pretty much a size 41R fit with 35 waist trousers. The first is a medium charcoal pinstripe. The other is a navy chalk stripe. Always got complimented on them when worn. I'm thinking $150, Now *$135 each CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coat is a Barbour International, size medium. It is the classic model, just like Steve McQueen wore for motorcycle racing in the 60s. It is like new. The garrish Barbour patch has been professionally removed from the chest pocket to make it look like the original jackets. I hate to part with it, but I'm too broad through the chest for it. $210 CONUS, now *$200 CONUS*
> 
> 
> Finally, a true Brooks Brothers sack blazer. Patch pockets. Size 42. 20" shoulders, 24 1/2" sleeves. $45 CONUS, now *$35 CONUS*.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers sport shirt
Size M

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers sport shirt
Size XL

$23 conus



















Missoni point collar dress shirt
Tagged 17 but measures 16 x 35.5
Made in Italy

$24 conus



















William Lockie lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
No tagged size but measures like a M
21.5 pit to pit
27 length

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater
Size XL

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 27.5
Sleeve: 34.5

$36 conus



















Blarney Woolen Mills new with tags Irish fisherman's sweater
Dark charcoal grey
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 28
Sleeve: 34

$45 conus



















Trio of ties:
Turnbull and Rhoades navy repp w/white stripe; Skene tartan wool; Kenneth Gordon madras
$14 conus each



















Duo of lambswool scarves
Made in Scotland
$16 conus each


----------



## CMDC

Here's a blazer that will have, I admit, a very limited audience. Nonetheless, I hope someone here fits the criteria as it is a great period piece. It is in great shape for its age although it will need a new set of buttons as one of the sleeve buttons is missing.

Clemson Tigers 3 patch pocket, 3/2 sack blazer w/hook vent
Worsted wool

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25 +1.5

$45 conus


----------



## CMDC

Finally today, a true beauty. This overcoat is flawless except for a tiny hole in the back, about halfway down, which is pictured. This should be an easy fix but is essentially invisible given the nature of the fabric.

Donegal Tweed overcoat for McKillens of Ballymena
Made in Ireland
Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 41.5
Sleeve: 26 +2

$100 conus


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TweedyDon said:


> *10) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*


This is where I got my first suit, as a kid -- a very un-trad jet black 3 button. They're a JAB now.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A shooting shacket from Cabela's in medium. Made in USA. This is in marvelous, mint condition, as if never worn--no stains, tears, abrasions, odors or any other issues. Very thick wool and made to last many years. $45 CONUS.





A pair of J. Crew brogue suede boots in size 12 D. The uppers and soles are in great condition, but the left insole has a hole (pictured) that appears to have been cut as opposed to having worn through, and they also need laces. New insoles and laces should set everything right. Given these issues, just $25 CONUS.





A Harris Tweed driver's cap in XL. This tweed is truly exquisite with blues and reds and pumpkin interwoven with the overall coffee hue. Everything that Harris Tweed should be, but more. The hat has Thinsulate and ear flaps lined with velvety pile material (which my photos utterly fail to capture), so it will serve the user well from autumn through winter while remaining ever-stylish. From Eddie Bauer. $15 CONUS.





If you wear 11D shoes and need trees, you will not do better than these vintage Florsheim models. Get close and the grain is almost tiger-stripe, something that belongs more on a guitar than shoe trees. The shaped heels are supposed to be better for shoes than unshaped heels, but, while I can't guarantee that, I imagine that it cannot hurt. They just don't make them like this anymore unless you want to pay a lot of money, and I am not charging a lot of money. Just $25 CONUS for the two pair.





A pair of M1P Bills Khakis. Cuffed and in flawless condition, with a 40 inch waist and 29.5 inch inseam. This cloth is, based on personal experience, very substantial, even for Bills, and will last a very long time. $25 CONUS.





A beautiful and flawless boiled wool driver's cap, made in Minnesota. Size medium, with ear flaps. $12 CONUS.





There are a lot of Lands End lovers out there who never seem to prove their love by purchasing LE products here. Well, here's your chance, a perfectly fine, indeed mint, Lands End OCBD shirt. 17.5x36. Vintage. Flawless. $12 CONUS


----------



## TheTVofP

*For the larger trad*

I have a very nice BB Navy 3/2 Sack blazer in the 1818 Madison fit in size 50L. The wool is loro piana and the condition appears to be superb. Because the audience is limited, I am going to hold off on pictures at the moment. If you have an interest, please pm me and we can discuss details.

Jacket has been sold


----------



## 32rollandrock

A vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater in large. Zero issues--this sweater is as-new. $25 CONUS





A lot of two Joseph A. Bank cashmere sweaters. Size large, v-neck, fabulous colors, zero flaws and you can't beat the price at just CLAIMED.





A Pendleton wool shirt. This is Pendleton's lighter weight wool, so perfect for mid fall to early winter. Size extra large and in flawless condition. $20 CONUS


----------



## Reuben

Came across a pair of brown Allen Edmond Park Avenues in a 15EEE at goodwill today, but they had a cut on the inside of the right heel so I passed. If someone wants to take a risk on them anyway, message me and I'll pick 'em up and get them to you at cost+shipping.


----------



## gamma68

The person who claimed this tie promptly disappeared....so it remains available.



gamma68 said:


> *University of Pennsylvania emblem tie
> *Made by Rivetz of Boston
> Fantastic condition, appears to have never been worn
> Measures 3-13/16" x 57"
> *$15 CONUS
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *


----------



## conductor

Presenting a fascinating blue blazer! 3/2 sack from Southwick in a very unique fabric resembling a sweater. I'm listing it because I wear a long and I cannot alter this to fit me. 
Please take a look at the fabric in the pics. Overall in very good condition. Amazingly, no snags or pulls, a few signs of light wear consistent with the garment's age. Half lined, two button sleeve, center vent. Union made in the USA. No content tag, I'll guess wool. Asking $40 shipped conus. CLAIMED

Tagged a 43R, but see measurements.

Chest 22.5"
Sleeve 24.25" + 2"
Shoulder 18"
Length from BOC 30"




Next, a very nice pair of Tommy Hilfiger tartan pants. Very clean and like-new condition. Tagged a size 34, union made in the USA (of imported fabric). Dry clean only, so wool. Flat front, watch pocket, no cuffs. Asking $40 shipped. CLAIMED

Waist 17" + 2.5"
Inseam 34" + 2"
Rise 11.5"


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Barn Coat - Medium*

Bump and drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sweaters... and more sweaters!*

Bump and drops...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Great for The Fall! Winter Sweaters Too!
> 
> All Sweaters in Great Condition -
> No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> ********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 19"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Ribbed Navy Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks like it may be unworn.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: L*
> S2S: 20.5
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 26.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Vintage Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; appears new.
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 26"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2C: 23.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 26"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 25"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2C: 21.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 25.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $25*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Grey w/Blue V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks new! (If I didn't live
> in the mediterranean desert, this would be in my closet!)
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED:* Medium
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2C: 27"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 27"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## 32rollandrock

More purging...

A cotton-cashmere blend sweater by J. Crew in extra large. No rips, stains, tears, odors, abrasions or other imperfections. Lightweight, soft, perfect for fall and priced right at just $15 CONUS.





A lambswool v-neck sweater vest knit in England for Lands End. Flawless condition, size medium. $15 CONUS.





A NWT chamois cloth shirt by Eddie Bauer in size large. I'm an idiot and accidentally cut the tag off, but I kept it. Zero issues with this shirt as it is brand new, never worn. $15 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down non-iron shirt in mint condition. This is slim fit, 15.5x32, ecru/ivory/cream-whatever they call that off-white color. CLAIMED





A pink Brooks Brothers button-down shirt, pinpoint cloth, non-iron, and just in time for Breast Cancer Awareness month. 15x32. Zero flaws--in truly mint condition. $15 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers red-striped button-down shirt, pinpoint cloth, in 16.5x33, slim fit. Must iron and made in USA. No stains, odors, fraying or other flaws--mint condition. $15 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers pinpoint cloth must-iron button-down shirt in 16.5x33. Made in USA with zero flaws save for mark on tag, which is pictured and not visible when worn. $15 CONUS or purchase this shirt and the red one above that's the same size for $25 CONUS.





An Orvis casual shirt, XXL, in a cashmere-cotton blend. This shirt features a hidden button-down collar (pictured) so the collar stays put with no buttons visible. It's in flawless condition. $15 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers must-iron white oxford cloth button-down shirt in 16x33. A timeless staple, and made in USA. No imperfections save for the laundry tag in the collar (pictured) which is obviously not visible when worn. $20 CONUS


----------



## mikeh

I have emerged from underneath my rock, and am reposting these, apparently for a new season. Perhaps one more well suited to the tweeds. The Hickey Freeman suit and the Polo jacket have an ancient claim, but will be fully available if I don't hear something very soon, so if you're interested, let me know. Seriously, make an offer on anything. I'm ready to get some of these out of the house and free up some cash for when my local thrifts start rolling out the fall tailored men's wear.

I am adding to this line up a pretty classic piece, that you need to get into your rotation. It is a grey herringbone Harris Tweed, made for Land's End. It is single vented, and I'm sorry but it is darted. Fully lined, so awesome for cooler weather. Not leather buttons - not sure if plastic or horn, assume plastic. It's either grey and black, or grey and really dark grey, you get the picture. Speaking of "the picture," I'll post a picture tomorrow morning when there is decent light - but two of the nicest jackets I've passed along on this thread were to people who jumped at descriptions before i had time to get photos up. That could be you. This is a staple.
SHD 20
PTP 23.5 (slightly loose)
SLV 24+
BOC 30.5 measured from bottom of collar
$45 shipped CONUS



mikeh said:


> I have a few items I need to get out of the house. If you're interested in more pics or details, let me know and I can send you some. I'm putting prices on, but am open to offers. All prices include US shipping.
> 
> Hickey Freeman Suit 42 R Gray Glen plaid with light blue window pane overstriping. Soft fabric, and as always plenty of handwork.
> Single vent, trousers are pleated and cuffed. Some room to let out the trouser waist, but not any to lengthen them unless you give up the cuffs. $70
> Jacket
> PTP 23
> SHD 20
> BOC 31
> SLV 26
> 
> Trousers
> Waist 18 across
> Inseam 30.5
> Outseam 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sportcoats*
> 42L Polo PRL Tweed - Brown Herringbone with subtle striping in many colors. Beautiful pattern, somebody should grab this. $50 > $45
> 
> 
> Chester Barrie for Carroll & Co Wool/Cashmere tweed. Gray and Charcoal herringbone with wine, mustard, and blue (can't come up with a good food term for blue&#8230 over striping. This is a gorgeous jacket, and a good enough reason to come up with ways to wear a gray jacket. And check out that lining! Unfortunately, the sizing seems to be a bit outside the normal range. Tagged a 46, but I don't think so. See measurements. $50 > $45
> PTP 23
> SHD 20.5
> WST 21.5
> SLV 24
> BOC 31.5
> 
> 
> *Shirts*
> 15.5x33 Polo Ralph Lauren Script Label blue micro-stripe (is there a better term for this?) $35 > $30
> 
> 
> 15.5 x 33 Charles Tyrwhitt FC Blue Glen Plaid pattern with yellow overstripe $25 > $20


----------



## catside

I have a flawless, recent J. *Press 40 R staple grey 3/2 suit*. PM me if interested.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - Size 36*

*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18*
I paid $20 on eBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## mikeh

Back with some pics, PM if interested.



mikeh said:


> I have emerged from underneath my rock, and am reposting these, apparently for a new season. Perhaps one more well suited to the tweeds. The Hickey Freeman suit and the Polo jacket have an ancient claim, but will be fully available if I don't hear something very soon, so if you're interested, let me know. Seriously, make an offer on anything. I'm ready to get some of these out of the house and free up some cash for when my local thrifts start rolling out the fall tailored men's wear.
> 
> I am adding to this line up a pretty classic piece, that you need to get into your rotation. It is a grey herringbone Harris Tweed, made for Land's End. It is single vented, and I'm sorry but it is darted. Fully lined, so awesome for cooler weather. Not leather buttons - not sure if plastic or horn, assume plastic. It's either grey and black, or grey and really dark grey, you get the picture. Speaking of "the picture," I'll post a picture tomorrow morning when there is decent light - but two of the nicest jackets I've passed along on this thread were to people who jumped at descriptions before i had time to get photos up. That could be you. This is a staple.
> SHD 20
> PTP 23.5 (slightly loose)
> SLV 24+
> BOC 30.5 measured from bottom of collar
> $45 shipped CONUS



 
Buttons


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Asking $45. Domestic shipping $5.90

I have some shoe trees that I purchased in the wrong size. If interested the details/descriptions are below.
Vintage Florsheim Wood Shoe Keepers, Shoe Trees, Shoe Forms, Lot of 7. Excellent instant collection of vintage shoe keepers, by Florsheim. All are in outstanding condition, no rust on the metal parts. One still has the original tag on it. They are marked size Large on some of them, but they all appear to be the same size. I am unsure of the type of wood used, but they are solid.

There are 3 lefts and 4 rights. 
2 of them are 11 1/2 inches long and 3 3/4 inches wide across the ball of the foot (these are both right foot)

5 of them are 12 inches long and 3 3 /4 inches wide across the ball of the foot. (four lefts and one right).




[URL=https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/VintageFlorishmShoeTrees4.jpg.html]







[/URL]

I accept google wallet, amazon pay, paymate, money bookers, and money orders


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOTS OF GOODIES COMING THIS WEEKEND!*

I'll be updating previously-listed jackets this morning.... and then will start work posting a HOST of beautiful suits and jackets, including NWT Brooks Brothers, a NWT Majer flannel suit, Chipp, J. Press, and more--including a gorgeous three piece 3/2 sack suit in herringbone tweed, and several Grails!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) STUNNING SCOTTISH SHOOTING TWEED!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS, and would NOT be here if it was in my size!

This is an absolutely beautiful Scottish shooting tweed, made by R.R. Henderson in Dollar, Stirlingshire, Scotland. I know Henderson's--they are now a major local supplier of superb kilts, as well as purveyors of tweed to the local Scots gentry. This jacket is thus the genuine article--as you'll tell as soon as you seen int in person. Cut from heavier-weight (and hence stiffer and durable) tweed, this is tweed as it should be--not the flimsier stuff that can be frequently found today. And the colourway and patterning are wonderful--a classic and unapologetic shooting estate check, in a medley of mustard, bark, and moss on a tannish background--wonderful!

The cut justifies the tweed; a classic British three-button jacket, with slanted front pockets and a functional ticket pocket, this features the classic British single-button cuffs and has a single centre vent. It is fully lined--almost certainly in Bemberg--and half-canvassed. The shoulders have British padding.

If you only have one country tweed in your closet, this should be it!

It could do with a dry-clean just to freshen it up, but there are NO odours or marks present at all. It is missing one of the cuff buttons, but that is easily replaced. Given this, I would conservatively rate this as Very Good condition, and hence ask just $50, boxed and shipped, OR OFFER, for this gem of a tweed!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4 (British padding)
Length: 29 1/4



     

*2) RARE! Mervin S. Levine jacket--New York tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin!*

This is a beautiful jacket--as well it should be, since it was made by the (now closed) new York tailoring firm of Mervin S. Levine, the company that used to make suits fro Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930's. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from Levine's to be THE indication of his success as a jazz great, as he details in this 1983 article from The New Yorker:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article For Site.pdf

This jacket wasn't made for Bushkin--but it was made for Oscar Kosh, the paper baron who founded the Case Paper Co. in Philadelphia.

And it lives up to its pedigree!

This jacket is cut from a wonderful rich chestnut herringbone cloth that drapes beautifully and has a wonderful hand. Although the fabric content isn't given, I'd be surprised if there wasn't some cashmere in this. It's fully lined, and fully canvassed. It's a three button front, with a lovely lapel roll--close to a 2.5/3. It's subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. The pockets are slightly slanted.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30



   

*3) Size 36, 38: Made in Italy for SAKS Glen Plaid jacket in Cashmere, Wool, and Silk!*

This is beautiful, and would be a perfect jacket to transition into Fall in! Cut from a blend of cashmere (25%), silk (30%), and wool (45%), the fabric of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed, and has a three button front with subtle darting. It is fully lined and unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features pick stitching in the lining, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged EU46, US36, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



    

*4) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



      

*5) GORGEOUS Hilton XXXV tweed jacket, with working cuffs--formerly the property of a Ivy league Professor of Law!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderfully complex brown tweed with striped patterning that includes houndstooth, barleycorn, nailhead, and birdseye, this has a lovely vertical stripe of bark running throughout. beautifully cut and styled by Hilton XXXV, this was made expressly for John Blume, a Professor of Law at Cornell--it's hard to imagine a better academic tweed! This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features working surgeon's cuffs. This jacket is in excellent condition, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*6) Size 36, 38 Houndstooth tweed--RARE size!*

This is lovely--and in a very rare size, being tagged 36R! The tweed is a classic houndstooth, with a medley of Fall peats, brackens, barks, and tans. The jacket is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and is fully lined. It has a single center vent, and features leather-covered football buttons; four to each sleeve. It appears to be half-canvassed, and was made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, although it seems that the cuff buttons and the front buttons do not quite match; maybe one or the other was replaced at some time, or maybe they were always like this?

In any case, given its size and beauty, this is a steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Tagged 36R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29



     

*7) STUNNING Cashmere (?) Glen Plaid Tweed*

This is absolutely beautiful! This is extremely soft, and so I suspect that it's cut from cashmere, or, at the least, a cashmere blend, although there is no label confirming the fabric content. What is certain is that this has a lovely hand and drape, and features a striking pattern a colourway--a bold glen plaid in a medley of bracken, tan, and peat. This is a truly lovely jacket, and the construction lives up to the cloth--it's fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single vent and four button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some very, very minor age foxing in the lining of the shoulders, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Hence, asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, measures*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2



   

*8) MADE IN THE USA Hardwick Houndstooth tweed*

A very nice tweed from the workhorse American maker Hardwick, this appears to be half-canvassed, has a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and is cut from a lovely houndstooth tweed that's a medly of bracken, bark, and dark wineberry red. This is a lovely Fall jacket, and the mid-weight of the tweed makes it very versatile. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve 23 1/4 (+1 3/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



    

*9) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*10) RECENT Harris tweed by JAB*

This is a very nice Harris tweed indeed! Made for Jos. A. Bank, this lovely jacket is a classic brown herringbone, with pumpkin orange, berry red, moss green and gorse yellow flecks throughout--a classic Harris tweed colourway! The jacket features leather-covered football buttons, a standard two-button front, a single vent, and a full lining. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged 44XL, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/8
Length: 34



    

*11) ORIGINAL 1960's Blazer by Penney's!*

This is wonderful--and shows that penney's used to produce very, very nice menswear indeed back in the day! Cut from a very dark charcoal cloth, this has all of the 1960's details a trad could want--a very high 2.5/3 button lapel--almost a three button front--very narrow 1960s lapels, a single vent, and two button cuffs. And don't be fooled by the fact that this is from Penney's--this appears to be FULLY canvassed. It has only one interior pocket, to maintain its sleek lines.

While I can detect no flaws in this jacket, it's clearly a 1960s original, and so I rate it conservatively as being in Very Good condition. *Hence, asking just $28, or offer, for this little gem.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



   

*12) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*13) LOVELY LITTLE GEM! A vintage 3/2 sack in houndstooth from JAB--a very very Old School JAB!*

This is a gem of a jacket! Made by JAB, probably in the 1960s, this lovely little jacket is a classic 3/2 sack in bold traditional houndstooth in forest green and chestnut brown on a classic tan background. It features two button cuffs, a half-lining, and is half-canvassed. It also sports narrow 1960s lapels, a lovely vintage JAB interior label--of a sort that pre-dates the old-school red lapel--and a single centre hook vent. The back seam is lapped. It was Union made in the USA.

It does have some tears to the lining, in the shoulders and at the hem on the left hand side. These could readily be patched. It could also use a dry-clea to freshen it up. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition--*and hence is a bargain at just $20, or offer. An absolute bargain for a jacket as lovely as this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2



      

*14) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for early Fall! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$18, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*15) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

*FREE!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*16) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining lighter jackets!*

As always,* ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*2) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL IVY BLAZERS!*​
*I have three WONDERFUL GRAIL blazers to pass on today from VectorSum--all 3/2 sacks, all with three patch pockets, and all in classic Ivy colours!

As always I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING Chipp 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely stunning! Made by Chipp, one of the best New York Ivy league tailors -- and one that is still going! -- this blazer is a beauty. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The cut is perfect--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. And it has the RARE and highly desirable three patch pockets, with the slant of the top breast pocket absolutely perfect! The buttons are metal, and feature a bagpipe motif. The drape and hand of the lovely forest green cloth are both wonderful. And, of course, this was Union made in the USA. There is some minor scuffs to the lining, as shown, but otherwise it's in excellent condition. If this is in your size, snap it up--it's unlikely another will be along soon!
*
Asking just $65 for this beautiful Trad Grail!

Tagged a 46R, this measures*:

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4



     

*
2) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Another example of this rare trad. classic, this beauty is from Brooks Brotehrs' OLD 346 line--the good kind, not the current mall version. And it's a beauty. Cut from a hardwearing hopsack, this is a classic 3/2 cut with a lovely lapel roll--and THREE PATCH POCKETS! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and the classic and traditional wide-spaced two-button cuffs. All of the buttons are the original BB buttons, featuring the classic "346" emblem. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $65 for this Ivy icon--or offer!

Tagged the now-defunct size 43ML (medium long), this beauty measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*3) STUNNING 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS from Brooks Brothers--in Brick Red!*

Another wonderful example of the Ivy three-patch pocket blazer--this time in Brick Red! This is also a beautiful 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and THREE patch pockets. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and cut from a lovely enduring hopsack. It features the traditional two button cuffs, and, like the jacket above, carries its original 346 emblem buttons. It also has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. Note that this is NOT from the current outlet 346 line, but the old, good line that you want!

This is in excellent condition, except for a smudge in the interior, as shown. This can't be seen when worn, but it is there, and so is just in Very Good condition. Hence, asking just $45, or offer.

*Tagged the now-gone size of 42ML, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*This is just the start....*

*NB: A couple of these will be moved to the Sales Thread shortly--Boss and Valentino don't belong here, but please forgive my starting them here for logistical ease!*

*NB: The suits listed today are from VectorSum, andcounting, 32rollandrock, Patrick, and myself!*

*I have a LOT of wonderful suits to pass on today--including many beautiful 3/2 sacks, the Trad/Ivy classic, and several items which are New With Tags!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and International inquires are very welcome.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWT BEAUTIFUL MAJER GREY FLANNEL SUIT!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from dark grey flannel with a wonderful hand and drape, this beautiful suit is a wardrobe classic--and it's a very desirable size! Cut as a contemporary two-button front with subtle darting, this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and half lined. The trousers are flat-front, as one would expect from Majer, and feature both belt loops and suspender buttons. It was Union made in the USA.

This suit is new, with its original Majer tags attached. It is, then, in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $125, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.

Tagged a 41S, 35W; measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Inseam: 35 3/4 (unfinished)
waist: 17 1/2



       

*2) NTW Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $50, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*3) Brooks Brothers "Madison" 1818 pinstripe suit.*

A lovely, classic suit! The is a charcoal with cream pinstripes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a centre vent. It was Union made in the USA. It features four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit has a small smudge on the top of the left shoulder which will almost certainly be easily removed with dry cleaning; given this, though, it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$65, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/8

Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 15 3/4



   

*4) LOVELY H. Freeman of Philadelphia grey suit.*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia (one of the great American clothiers) this is a classic contemporary suit--two button front, subtle darting, half-lining, and center vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is a very, very versatile dark grey. This is a true wardrobe staple! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$75, boxed and shipped in CONUS--or offer!

Tagged a 43, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 31 1/4 (+ 2 3/4)
Waist: 18 1/4



     

*5) TWEEDY SUIT by Polo Ralph Lauren for Princeton University Shop!*

If you really want a tweed suit, but aren't quite sure that you can pull it off--then this is for you! It's a lovely tweedy suit, but not as robustly tweed as a Harris or Donegal suit would be. The tweedy cloth is a glen plaid, with a lovely medly of dark blues and peat blacks with a dark red overcheck. This is a wonderful suit for Fall! Made for Princeton's University Shop by Ralph Lauren's Polo University Club, this suit has a contemporary two-button darted jacket that has four button cuffs and a single vent. It is fully lined, and the trousers are flat-front. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Waist: 18 1/4





    

*6) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$50 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*7) CLASSIC 3/2 sack by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton!*

It doesn't really get much more trad. than this--a classic 3/2 sack cut for The English SHop of Princeton! A trad style of suit, made by one the great American clothiers, for one of the great Ivy menswear stores--now defunct.

This is a lovely suit! A classic 3/2 sack made by H. Freeman, this is a wonderful light grey nailhead with dark red overcheck. This appears to be fully canvassed; it is half-lined with a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was made in the USA. This has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front.

This suit is all wool, but the fabric is now a little stiff--rather like the fabric of "Wash and Wear" sack suits from H. Freeman and Brooks and J. Press. This does not detract from it, and otherwise the suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm just conservative with older items!

*This is a steal at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/16
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 30 (+3)
Waist: 17 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*More coming!*

*7) CLASSIC 3/2 sack by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton!*

It doesn't really get much more trad. than this--a classic 3/2 sack cut for The English SHop of Princeton! A trad style of suit, made by one the great American clothiers, for one of the great Ivy menswear stores--now defunct.

This is a lovely suit! A classic 3/2 sack made by H. Freeman, this is a wonderful light grey nailhead with dark red overcheck. This appears to be fully canvassed; it is half-lined with a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was made in the USA. This has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front.

This suit is all wool, but the fabric is now a little stiff--rather like the fabric of "Wash and Wear" sack suits from H. Freeman and Brooks and J. Press. This does not detract from it, and otherwise the suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm just conservative with older items!

*This is a steal at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/16
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 30 (+3)
Waist: 17 1/4



    

*9) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack suit--FULLY CANVASSED!*

The maker's label in this has been removed--but that's not a problem, as the quality of this suit speaks for itself. Cut from a wonderful grey minature herringbone cloth with a subtle dark red vertical stripe, this is a really lovely example of a 3/2 sack suit, with a beautiful lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined and fully canvassed. The trousers are flat front, and fitted with both belt loops and suspender buttons. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4





   

*10) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*11) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers grey pinstriped suit*

A lovely tradly classic--the grey pinstripe suit from Brooks Brothers! Cut from grey cloth with alternating pinstriping of cream and light blue, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting; it carries the traditional two button cuffs. It is half lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front. This was Union Made in the USA.

This is rumpled from storage, but this will be fixed with the first dry-clean--and fixed easily! However, because of this this is just in Very Good condition, and *hence is just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 20 1/2



     

*12) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*13) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! 3/2 sack from "The Nassau Collection" by The English SHop of Princeton.*

This is GORGEOUS! First, this is a beautifully cut high-roll 3/2 sack--almost a 2.5/3 roll, with a beautifully curving lapel like the break of a wave. Next, the cloth is wonderful--a gorgeous dark grey glen plaid with an overcheck in the perfectly matching shade of dark red--an Ivy Fall and Winter classic combination! The jacket is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and features three button cuffs and a centre vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course. And it was Union Made in the USA.

And this was made for The Nassau Collection--The English SHop of Princeton's flagship line, named after the main street in Princeton--Nassau. This is a wonderful, wonderful suit!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19





 
  

*14) BEAUTIFUL Italian suit!*

Is this Ivy, or Trad? Not at all. Is it an absolutely beautifully made suit? Absolutely! This really is wonderful. Cut from a darker dove grey with double-line cream pinstriping complemented by shadow striping, this has a lovely Italian cut--darted, beautifully narrow lapels with a curvature than even a trad would love, pick stitching along the front closure and on the lapels and in the lining (in contrasting red). This is half-canvassed, and the cloth has a wonderful hand and drape--it, too, was made in Italy. The has side vents ad four button cuffs, and is fully lined. The trousers are flat front.

This is beautiful.

It was made in Italy from cloth woven in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS. This is a steal!

Tagged a 42R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Inseam: 31 3/4 (+2)
Waist: 18


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*J&M Crown Aristocraft Black Size 8.5D* - *Available $50 or Trade
*The Crown Aristocraft was the pinnacle of Johnston & Murphy shoemaking. This is a calfskin shoe, made--at that time--almost entirely by hand. After the early 1990s, the Crown slipped in both quality of shoemaking, and in quality of materials used. At the time this one was made, however, the Crown Aristocraft rivaled any shoe made in America. The last Crown was made in the USA several years ago. Today, Johnston Murphy shoes are made off-shore, and have virtually nothing to do with their proud heritage.



*J&M Limited Collection Black Size 12D - Available $25 OBO*



*ECCO Lounge Braided Loafers Cognac Sz 10.5D/EUR 44*
















*AE Woodstock Premium Handsewn slip-On loafers mens casual shoes (I will post photos very soon)*
SZ 11.5B
Origin: USA
Color: British Tan

Leather sole men's slip-on loafer casual shoes
Moc-toe with single shawl and tassels
Leather lining
Features a double kiltie and braided lacing
Single oak leather sole
Handsewn construction (learn about our 212 steps of Craftsmanship)
Manufactured on the Handsewn 114 Last 
This shoe is eligible for our full Recrafting service (learn about Allen Edmonds legendary shoe Recrafting)

Link to AE site of actual shoe 


Shirts
*E. Zegna Stripe Linen BD Shirt XL *


*Luciano Barbera Plaid/Check L/S Shirt Sz XL*


*Other Items to Come Later After Taking Photos*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More suits!!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International offers welcome, with shipping at cost!

ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*15) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$15, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA< this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19



   

*17) Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" 3/2 sack in light grey glen plaid*

BEAUTIFUL! This lovely suit is a 3/2 sack is cut from a lovely light grey glen plaid. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre hook vent and the classic two button cuffs. Made in the USA, this suit is beautiful! The trousers are, of course, flat front. This is in excellent condition, and a serious bargain at

*just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulders: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 3/4





    

*18) GORGEOUS H. Freeman charcoal flannel 3/2 sack suit*

This is simply STUNNING! Cut from beautifully heavyweight dark charcoal flannel this beauty by H. Freeman of Philadelphia is a very serious addition to one's wardrobe, lending immediate gravitas to its wearer. A 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and the trousers are flat front. This is a wonderful suit--sturdy and serious and absolutely beautiful. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $80, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



    

*19) Brooks Brothers "Makers" classic grey suit*

A classic grey suit, the wardrobe staple! This is from Brooks Brothers, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated.

This does has a couple of superficial white marks on the lapel and right hand front, but these will easily come out with dry cleaning. Because of them, however, this is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is

*just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

Inseam: 26 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Waist: 19



  

*20) STUNNING Old-School "346" 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers! SPECIAL CUTTING!*

This is a beautiful suit! Made for a Mr. John Hanway in June 1985 this wonderful suit is a very serious item of clothing. Cut from a lovely midweight dark charcoal cloth with pinstriping, this is a lovely 3/2 sack which is superbly tailored. The lapel roll is beautiful! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two button cuff. This suit might be almost 30 years old, but it could easily pass as being very recent indeed--a tribute to how long god clothes can last if cared for. Even the neck lapel looks close to new! The trousers are, of course, flat front. This suit is in excellent condition, and hence a steal at

*just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Inseam: 31 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 18 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL THREE PIECE 3/2 SACK SUIT!
*
*FROM ANDCOUNTING
*

​
*A true Trad/Ivy Grail!*​
This is wonderful--a three piece 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers! Cut from a lovely miniature herringbone cloth in classic and versatile light grey, this beautiful suit includes a lovely 3/2 sack jacket with a lovely lapel roll. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. It also features a single centre vent.

The vest has four fully functional pockets on the front, and includes an adjuster strap at the back. The trousers are flat-front, and include a small watch pocket on the front seam. This suit was made for Brooks Brothers "346" line--the old, good kind, not the current outlet version. This really is a wonderful quality garment.

This is a beautiful suit that's in Very Good/Excellent condition--it would be in Excellent condition, but it has some loose stitching at the vent lining (shown) and a small smudge mark on the edge of the interior pocket from use. Neither of these can be seen when worn, and neither affects the integrity of the suit at all.

Suits such as this in this condition appear rarely, and so this is very, very fairly priced--indeed, more than fairly priced!--at*just $165, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, as are International inquiries.

Tagged a 41Short, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1)

Vest width: 20
Vest length: 24 3/4



          ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leatherwear-from Gucci and Brooks Brothers!*

*I have two lovely pieces of sueded leatherwear to pass on today-from Brooks Brothers and Gucci!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) RECENT Brooks Brothers sueded leather jacket/coat.*

This is lovely! thick, durable, and warm, this lovely recent jacket/coat from Brooks Brothers features two lower patch pockets, a shoulder yoke detail, and large buttons for ease of closure. It is fully lined, and features three interior pockets. This is a lovely, warm, durable jacket that's perfect for Fall!

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged L. Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4 (Remember, this is outerwear)
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 3/4



      

*2) BEAUTIFUL & RARE! c, 40R Vintage GUCCI Suede Leather Shirt Jacket! OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is wonderful--and incredibly rare! This is a vintage Gucci suede leather shirt jacket in wonderful condition. It features both its original Gucci labels, as well as the original suede care label--which boats without mendacity that if cared for properly this shirt jacket will give its owner decades of wear. And that this is here today shows that this is true!

This shirt jacket is beautifully cut, as you'd expect from Gucci, and features two patch pockets on the front, button cuffs, and a twin vent--a lovely touch for a shirt-jacket, which otherwise might tend to rumple when one sits. The suede is in lovely condition--still supple, and without any major blemishes or flaws. This jacket has all of its original monogrammed GG gold-toned buttons, as well as all of its original interior labels--including the one detailing the care, although the stitching on this is loose.

It was, of course, Made in Italy.

Overall, this is in (conservatively) Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at *just $50, boxed and shipped in the CONUS, or offer. And offers are very welcome!*

If you'd like this move fast--how often do you see original Gucci suede shirt-jackets become available?

*Tagged (EU) 50, (US 40) this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2 (measured from seam to seam across the front)
Sleeve: 26 1/4
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length (BOC): 28 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets! More coming later today! *

*I have a lot of wonderful tweeds, blazers, and sportscoats to pass on today from VectorSum--many New With Tags!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWT light green silk jacket by Coconut Grove.*

This is a lovely jacket, and while it's not really appropriate for the Fall (unless you like in a warm climate, such as Florida) it would be a great jacket to buy not cheaply and store away for Spring. Made from 100% silk, this is fully lined, and a standard two button front, with subtle darts. It has side vents, and comes with all of its original tags. The lining features pick stitching. It's in excellent, new, condition. 
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 48L. Measurements:
*
Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 33



    

*2) NWT light cream silk jacket by Coconut Grove. *

This is a lovely jacket, and while it's not really appropriate for the Fall (unless you like in a warm climate, such as Florida) it would be a great jacket to buy not cheaply and store away for Spring. Made from 100% silk, this is fully lined, and a standard two button front, with subtle darts. It has side vents, and comes with its main original tag. The lining features pick stitching. It's in excellent, new, condition--although please note that it does have two light circular indentations on the fabric at the front where the buttons pressed into it as it was folded when it was shipped to me. But these will come out with its first dry clean and press! However, because of these this new silk jacket is

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



     

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Press "Presstige" 3/2 sack navy blazer.
*
A trad icon--the J. Press 3/2 sack nay blazer! Cut from mid-weight three season cloth, this lovely navy blazer is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and features crested buttons, as shown. It has a single hook vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. This is wonderful--and if it's your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 3/8



     

*4) HSM Blazer, with metal crested buttons.*

This is a lovely blazer! Cut from a mid-blue cloth that's several shades lighter than navy, the colourway of this blazer is complemented perfectly by the crested pewter-toned metal buttons that adorn it. A contemporary two-button front with darting, this is fully lined and appears half-canvassed. It has a single centre vent, was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Shoulder: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



   

*5) NWOT LOVELY Charles Tyrwhitt houndstooth jacket, in silk, linen, cotton, and wool!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from a cloth that's a lovely soft and wearable blend of silk, linen, cotton and wool the colourway of this jacket is beautiful--a blue and white houndstooth! This cloth was woven in England. This is perfectly complemented by its lining in pink (for the sides) and navy (for the shoulders), which is further complemented by the white polka dots on a navy background trim to the pocket edges in the interior and the underside of the pocket flaps. the lining also features pick stitching!

As befits a jacket from a British tailoring firm, this has a two button front and is darted. It also features lovely slanted hacking pockets and twin vents. The jacket is half-canvassed. It's also in excellent condition--all exterior pockets are still basted shut, and so this is clearly unworn. This is a truly lovely jacket, and a steal at just

*$65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

MIS-Tagged a 48R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8



      

*
6) HSM Charcoal Glen Plaid Jacket*

Cut from a lovely charcoal small glen plaid cloth without any overcheck, this lovely understated jacket has a two button front, a single centre vent, and is darted. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This would make a lovely jacket for evenings out in the Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31



 

*7) Brooks Brothers "Makers" Camel Hair--with PATCH POCKETS!*

This jacket is beautiful! Made by Brooks' "Makers" line of jackets, this has a lovely drape and hair, and is wonderfully soft. The colourway is also lovely,being an autumnal medley of Fall browns and tans in a lovely glen plaid--this is wonderful for this season! The jacket also features the ever desirable patch pockets, which here also feature lapped edges, as well as leather-covered football buttons--with finished buttonholes, which is a rarity for Brooks jackets of this type. It is half-lined, and half-canvassed. It was Made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except that it needs two minor repairs--a seam at the shoulder has come loose, and the lining needs to be re-attached at the bottom. These are simple repairs--your dry-cleaner could do both with ease. Because of these issues, though, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Bow Tie Bonanza!!

*I posted these in the Thrifting Forum when I picked them up and after some vacation travel, I've finally gotten time to post them. These are by various makers, some trad, some not, but all are of very good quality. The price is $13 per tie and $5 shipping, in the CONUS, regardless of the quantity you buy. If you'd like to order, please PM me with the number to the bottom of the tie or ties your interested in. The maker is evident in most pictures and I have made note where there is some question or issue.


#1

#2

#3

#4 Turnbull and Asser

#5

#6 No tag on this one, but a very nice all wool tie.

#7

#8

#9

#10

#11

#12

#13 Carrott and Gibbs. A couple pulls on this one, so $9 for it.

#14

#15

#16

#17

#18

#19 Faconnable made in France probably by Breuer

#20

#21

#22

#23

#24

#25

#26 No tag on this one.

#27

#28


----------



## TweedyDon

*More jackets--including a GRAIL tweed! Some FREE!*

*MORE FROM VECTORSUM!*



*
As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*8) Paul Stuart Blue Blazer*

This is a lovely, classic blazer--two button front and darting. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features metal buttons. It was made in Canada for Paul Stuart. Unfortunately, it has a very small "rub" mark on the front between the buttons, about an inch in to the chest area. This isn't very noticeable at all--I only just saw it while checking for canvassing, hence the last of a photo of it!--but it is there, and so this *is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in CONUS!

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



   

*9) Made in Italy Brooks Brothers Tartan jacket--with functional ticket pocket and side vents!
*
This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderfully subdued tartan cloth, this lovely jacket was made in Italy, clearly to a British cut. It features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents with an interior retainer to prevent "flapping", half-canvassing and a full lining. It's subtly darted, and is in excellent condition--apart from some minor white blemishes on the lining, as shown. This is a truly beautiful Fall jacket!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 46XL, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33 1/4



        

*10) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $65--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



 
     

*11) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



      

*12) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $65--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*13) TRAD GRAIL!! OLD SCHOOL BROOKS BROTHERS "346" 3/2 sack grey and cream herringbone tweed, with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is the jacket you've been waiting for! This is THE Trad Fall Grail--a 3/2 sack tweed jacket in a beautifully heavyweight herringbone tweed! This is tweed as it's meant to be! And this jacket has all of the details that make it worthy of its cloth--it's a 3/2 sack with a beautiful lapel roll, it has two front patch pockets, it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It has the classic two button cuffs. And, of course, it was Made in the USA by Brooks Brothers for their OLD SCHOOL "346" line! This is a truly wonderful tweed that will give you many, many years of service--decades, if looked after. This is a really gorgeous jacket, in excellent condition--apart from a small repair needed on the collar, where the stitching at the seam has come undone; an easy five minute fix!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*14) BEAUTIFUL Fall Houndstooth tweed by Bardstown--with elbow patches and ticket pocket!*

This is a beautiful Fall jacket! It's a houndstooth, with a chestnut base and overlays of bracket and dark, dark purple--highly unusual and very beautiful! These are complemented by an overcheck of slate-chicory blue. The cloth is only the start--this also features suede elbow patches, an ornamental throat latch, and a ticket pocket--which is either basted shut or else is itself ornamental. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. This also features leather covered football buttons. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32



 
    

*15) Ralph Lauren Polo University for Princeton University Store, 3/2 navy blazer*

This is lovely--and is that rarity, a 3/2 darted blazer! Made by Lauren for Princeton University Store this has impeccable Ivy credentials--which is carries off well, since not only is it a 3/2 lapel, but it also has patch pockets! It is fully lined, Made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. Conservatively, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $45, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## Danny

Can I just say....this thread/exchange is amazing!


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Looking for cordoroys in either 40 waist or 42 waist with either 29-31 inseam.


----------



## Spin Evans

_Incredible_ selections this week, TweedyDon. If only I were larger!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Darted/Pleated! Or, Flat Front


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Luciano Barbera Plaid/Check L/S XL shirt - 2 Available*

*Luciano Barbera Plaid/Check L/S XL shirt - $20 each or Trade*
Condition: Very, very good


----------



## M Go Crimson

Mr. TweedyDon, a full inbox you have!


----------



## TweedyDon

M Go Crimson said:


> Mr. TweedyDon, a full inbox you have!


Thank you! My Inbox has now been cleared--let the deluge begin! 

Cheers,

James


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Gentleman's country shirts in 17/35 if you find any. Thanks


----------



## WillBarrett

nevermind...see below.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a nice tweed jacket I've got for sale.

Colours by Alexander Julian made for the dearly departed Parisian. Size is a 42R - get at me for measurements as I was anxious to go ahead and get this up for sale.

I'm asking $50 postage paid in the CONUS. Willing to bargain a bit if necessary.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent Claims!*

The 1985 "346" BB suit, the Majer flannel suit, the Nassau collection 3/2 sack suit, the Polo University Club blazer, the BB '346" Grail tweed, the tartan BB jacket, the 46L Coconut Grove jacket, the Hilton XXXV tweed, the J. Press blazer. and the Pal Zileri summer jacket have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMDC

This weekend's humble offerings--compared to TweedyDon's bonanza...

In all my thrifting, Samuelsohn jackets have been the rarest among the top makers. Well, here's a beautiful example, just a tad too big for me. From the DC trad shop Wm Fox.

2 button, lightly darted, brown herringbone with green and orange windowpane. Fully lined.
Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24 +2

$50 conus





































Turnbull and Asser spread collar, French cuff shirt.
Like new condition. Minimal wear.
15.5 x 34

$30 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren herringbone trousers
Wool w/poly
Flat front, no cuff

34 x 30

$25 conus



















Red, white, and blue cotton trousers from "Sports and Specialties Shop"
Flat front, no cuff

34 x 30

$23 conus



















Finally, here's a nice vintage Lacoste polo in yellow. When was the last time you saw a shirt made in Japan?
Cotton / poly
Tagged M
Pit to Pit: 20
Length: 28.5

$20 conus


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Nice collection.


tonylumpkin said:


> *Bow Tie Bonanza!!
> 
> *I posted these in the Thrifting Forum when I picked them up and after some vacation travel, I've finally gotten time to post them. These are by various makers, some trad, some not, but all are of very good quality. The price is $13 per tie and $5 shipping, in the CONUS, regardless of the quantity you buy. If you'd like to order, please PM me with the number to the bottom of the tie or ties your interested in. The maker is evident in most pictures and I have made note where there is some question or issue.
> 
> 
> #1
> 
> #2
> 
> #3
> 
> #4 Turnbull and Asser
> 
> #5
> 
> #6 No tag on this one, but a very nice all wool tie.
> 
> #7
> 
> #8
> 
> #9
> 
> #10
> 
> #11
> 
> #12
> 
> #13 Carrott and Gibbs. A couple pulls on this one, so $9 for it.
> 
> #14
> 
> #15
> 
> #16
> 
> #17
> 
> #18
> 
> #19 Faconnable made in France probably by Breuer
> 
> #20
> 
> #21
> 
> #22
> 
> #23
> 
> #24
> 
> #25
> 
> #26 No tag on this one.
> 
> #27
> 
> #28


----------



## catside

^I wish I could learn how to tie these damn things. Manual dexterity is weak it seems on my part.

PS The Press suit I advertised is claimed by P&G. I sincerely apologize If I failed to respond PMs. I have been busy at work. 
I am always looking for Press suits in size 43. Regards.


----------



## a pine tree

How about some fall jackets for us 38 gents! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon

a pine tree said:


> How about some fall jackets for us 38 gents! :icon_smile_big:


Watch out this weekend!


----------



## Pink and Green

TweedyDon said:


> Watch out this weekend!


Brace yourself, wallet! (But fear not "a pine tree", for I am a 40R).


----------



## jkidd41011

LL Bean Norwegian - tagged L but measures a bit smaller.



P2P - 22.5"
Sleeves - 24"
Length - 24" (top to bottom)

$25.00 Shipped

Roots (made in England). - tagged L



P2P - 24"
Sleeves - 34.5" (middle of the collar)
Length - 27"

$22.00 Shipped.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

While I didn't thrift this pair of shoe trees. I thought I would offer the set to fellow forum members.

Up for sale are a pair of BNWT shoe stretchers. I these stretchers are too big for my shoes in that they are made for 9D-14D. Which I didn't know at the time of purchase. I would rather pass these along to a fellow forum member that may find use of these stretchers before I return for a refund. At this price point you will not find a pair that are well built made of steel and cedar.

*Healthy Feet Start with Comfortable Shoes*
Advanced two-way shoe stretchers increase length and width of shoes; 8 pressure relief pods provide extra give for target areas like blisters, corns and bunions. These stretchers are anatomically designed for gender and right/left foot _Men's 9-14_. Made of steel and shoe-freshening Chinese cedar. 

The photo are of the actual product you will receive.



*Claimed*. $35 shipped CONUS. International available at actual shipping cost w/o market up.


----------



## abeln2672

I bought the shirts below from AlanC last spring, but alas, I'm now offering them for sale here for a couple reasons:

1) Despite my best efforts to be more sartorially elegant, I've come to the conclusion that I just can't be bothered with ironing  It's strictly BB and CT non-irons for me!

2) I've lost some weight since that time (and hopefully still going), and the necks on these are now noticeably too big for me.

They really are great shirts! They're finely constructed from noticeably better/thicker fabric than my others shirts, and they just scream "class" when freshly ironed and paired with a nice pair of links! I do hope someone will jump on them.

As did AlanC, I'd like to sell them as a lot for $125, payable via PayPal. Please PM me with questions or interest. They have been freshly laundered, but will need a good pressing following shipment, of course.

Original listing below -- all credit for beautiful imagery and eloquent description goes to AlanC! :icon_hailthee:

All the best, gents!

Hamilton Custom Shirts -- 17.5 x ~35
Lot of 4










An instant wardrobe of custom shirts from one of America's most exclusive makers. Founded in 1883, Hamilton is based in Houston, Texas. These shirts start at $295/ea and go up from there. It would cost $1200+ to walk into a shop and order this set of shirts.

Three shirts have French cuffs, one with double button cuffs. All are in excellent condition with years of wear left.

I am going to offer these as a lot. I'd prefer to sell them that way.

Asking $125 delivered CONUS for the lot of 4, Paypal.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

ASKING: Was $50 *Now **$35 shipped OBO*








Brand: Allen Edmonds
Last/Model: Woodstock
SZ 11.5B
Origin: USA; Hand Sewn
Color: British Tan
Condition: Overall great with the exception of soles. Lots of life left. But a a few stains and scuffs.

Leather sole men's slip-on loafer casual shoes
Moc-toe with single shawl and tassels
Leather lining
Features a double kiltie and braided lacing
Single oak leather sole
Handsewn construction (learn about our 212 steps of Craftsmanship)
Manufactured on the Handsewn 114 Last 
This shoe is eligible for our full Recrafting service (learn about Allen Edmonds legendary shoe Recrafting)

Link to AE site of actual shoe 









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

*ECCO Men's Lounge Moc Braided Slip-on Sz 10.5US/44 EU*

A slightly dressed-up look is offered by its soft leather and classic styling, while inside a world of comfort waits. The extra-thickly padded insole dual elastic gores add cushioning and slip-on ease.
You are about to buy a 100% authentic pair of mens Lounge Moc Braid loafers-shoes by ECCO. The model number is 6429400709

*Asking Was $50 Now $40
*Color: Cognac
Condition: LNWT

[/VIDEO]
[/VIDEO]









[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
> No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day bump and drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*
> 
> Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
> is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
> Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
> Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
> Made in USA!
> *PRICE: $18 > $15*
> I paid $20 on eBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
> for a new belt.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day bump and drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Get a jump on your fall wardrobe!*
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 > $18 each; two for $35 > $30!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy Blue w/Red & Yellow Check Flannel*
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 36"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> *$20 > $18 each; two for $35 > $30!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day bump and drop...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 > $18 each; 2 for $35 > $30!*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Point Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
> Neck: 15"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 31"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; This shirt has some
> interesting fabric - it's got a kind of sheen to it, and there appears
> to be some schlubs in the fabric. I tried to capture this in the pics.
> Button Down collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 33.5"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Lands' End Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
> Button down collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 32.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Lands' End Green Pinpoint Oxford, Non-Iron*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *$20 > $18 each; 2 for $35 > $30!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1294936#post1294936
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1440041#post1440041


----------



## tonylumpkin

*I'm still receiving inquiries so, for those interested, these are the few remaining bow ties available.*

I posted these in the Thrifting Forum when I picked them up and after some vacation travel, I've finally gotten time to post them. These are by various makers, some trad, some not, but all are of very good quality. The price is $13 per tie and $5 shipping, in the CONUS, regardless of the quantity you buy. If you'd like to order, please PM me with the number to the bottom of the tie or ties your interested in. The maker is evident in most pictures and I have made note where there is some question or issue.


#2

#7

#8

#10

#11

#13 Carrott and Gibbs. A couple pulls on this one, so $9 for it.

#15

#17

#19 Faconnable made in France probably by Breuer

#24

#26 No tag on this one.

#27


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni point collar dress shirt
> Tagged 17 but measures 16 x 35.5
> Made in Italy
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Lockie lambswool sweater vest
> Made in Scotland
> No tagged size but measures like a M
> 21.5 pit to pit
> 27 length
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 27.5
> Sleeve: 34.5
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blarney Woolen Mills new with tags Irish fisherman's sweater
> Dark charcoal grey
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trio of ties:
> Turnbull and Rhoades navy repp w/white stripe; Skene tartan wool; Kenneth Gordon madras
> $11 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo of lambswool scarves
> Made in Scotland
> $13 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Finally today, a true beauty. This overcoat is flawless except for a tiny hole in the back, about halfway down, which is pictured. This should be an easy fix but is essentially invisible given the nature of the fabric.
> 
> Donegal Tweed overcoat for McKillens of Ballymena
> Made in Ireland
> Tagged 44
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 41.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $90 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here's a blazer that will have, I admit, a very limited audience. Nonetheless, I hope someone here fits the criteria as it is a great period piece. It is in great shape for its age although it will need a new set of buttons as one of the sleeve buttons is missing.
> 
> Clemson Tigers 3 patch pocket, 3/2 sack blazer w/hook vent
> Worsted wool
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## catside

Dear all, I have an incredible size 44 (R or L) recent JPress Pressidential suit sent to me by a thrifting buddy. Unfortunately it has two tiny mothholes on the shoulder. I do not have the time to get it fixed. Pm me if you are interested. Yours for shipping plus your own tax deductible donation to Doctors without Borders of $50 (and up). 

fair warning: It should cost about 80 bucks in reweaving fees.


----------



## CMDC

Columbia Knit Rugby Shirt (greys and black)
Made in USA
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 30 
Sleeve: 36

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers pima cotton sweater vest
Size M

$23 conus


----------



## CMDC

Some moderate oldies. Drops...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers formal shirt
> 15 x 35
> Made in USA
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve seersucker sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers tartan sport shirt
> Size XL
> Made in USA
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J McLaughlin sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corneliani spread collar dress shirt--white w/burgundy stripe
> 18 x 37
> Made in Italy
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar burgundy braces
> $12 conus


----------



## CMDC

Still a few left. More drops...



CMDC said:


> CMDC'S GREAT CLOSET PURGE
> CHAPTER I: SPORTCOATS AND SUIT
> 
> As promised earlier, here is the first round of items that simply must go. My closet is too full, space is limited, and these simply don't get enough wear. All are in excellent condition. No issues. I am willing to do package deals for a discount. Also, I will be posting shirts, outerwear, and ties in the coming days so I can hold off shipping until all items have been listed and you've had a chance to see the full range of offerings.
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
> Color is grey and olive w/burgundy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25 +1
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton madras sport coat
> 2 button darted
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren tartan unconstructed cotton
> 3/2 darted
> No padding whatsoever
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 29
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Canvas blue chambray cotton sport coat
> 2 button, darted. 3 patch pockets. No shoulder padding
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length BoC: 30
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Signature cotton sportcoat
> 2 button, darted. Minimal shoulder padding
> Tagged 38
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 30
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Some new stuff for tonight....
> 
> Orvis tweed 2 button darted
> Color is a mixture of green, olive, and blue
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 25.75 +2
> Length BoC: 31
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
> 16 x 32
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint must iron ocbd--interesting color, kind of a slate green
> Made in USA
> Tagged 16 x 34 but a tad bit of shrinkage--measures 15.75 x 33.5
> 
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers polo--navy w/green and white striping
> Size L
> 
> $11 conus


----------



## CMDC

Further drop...



CMDC said:


> Still available w/drop...
> Excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers multi-blue gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $13 conus
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

Drops....



CMDC said:


> With my recent offerings being mostly mediums, thought I'd post this batch of shirts for the larger gent.
> 
> Ben Silver pinkish lavender ocbd
> 18.5 x 34
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd. Made in USA
> 18.5 x 34
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white must iron ocbd. Made in USA
> 18.5 x 34
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue supima ocbd
> Tagged XXL
> Measures 18.5 x 36
> 
> $17 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Lands End Tweed in bold brown and cream houndstooth
> Tagged 42 L
> 2 button, darted. Fully lined
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> Length BoC: 33
> 
> $34 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> James Pringle new with tags lambswool v-neck sweater in light brown
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 26.5
> Sleeve: 33
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers "Gitman Gold" spread collar dress shrit in white w/blue double stripe
> Made in USA
> 
> 17 x 34
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Just three new items this weekend. All in excellent condition w/little wear.
> 
> Brooks Brothers tan gingham long sleeve
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braces in a brownish/olive
> Made in England--unbranded but perhaps Trafalgar
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Braces
> Khaki and Navy
> Made in England
> $16 conus


----------



## catside

CMDCs prices are cheaper than some thrift shops in CT :icon_cheers:


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$50 NWT Tommy Hilfiger Tartan Sack by HSM New and unworn. The coat has a single vent and three patch pockets. The joker tag is still on the sleeve, but the content tag is not. I am guessing the coat is all cotton, or it may have some linen blended. I am fairly sure it is 100% Cotton. It is sized as a medium and measures closer to a 42R. Here are the details.....

Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5
Shoulder 20

https://postimg.org/image/56pcu4nlf/ https://postimg.org/image/njpy4oy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/lizejv1wz/

$45 Southwick Navy Sportcoat 40/42R Not super heavy, but a nice weight for fall. The fabric is a navy herringbone with a rust windowpane. Three buttons, single vent and fully lined. Super clean with no stains or holes. The coat is tagged as a 40 but it is a very generous cut. IMHO it would be more suited for a 42. Please take note of the measurements below. Thanks!

Chest 22
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 25 +1

https://postimg.org/image/jidgcrv5f/ https://postimg.org/image/yux76sub7/ https://postimg.org/image/l8rw0inar/

$72 LL Bean Katahdin Boots 9D I am selling these for what I have in them. They run a bit large and I sized down too much. They are tagged as a 9 but should be fine for a 9.5. Made in the USA by Chippewa. Overall in very good shape.

https://postimg.org/image/ah3icwmlv/ https://postimg.org/image/40ujmte2b/ https://postimg.org/image/3lj9tss4z/ https://postimg.org/image/ilbmhn90z/ https://postimg.org/image/p98848sj7/


----------



## AshScache

Bump---I posted this back in July, and it is finally getting to be the right season for it!


AshScache said:


> I've accumulated some nice items in my travels lately, and while they may be more Fall-ish, they should be right at home with this crowd!
> 
> #1--Hickey Freeman for Boyd's of Philadelphia. Boardroom Model 100% Lambswool. Tagged 44R, measures:
> P2P: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length (Bottom of Collar): 30.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> As far as I can tell, in great shape. Interesting pattern as well. Does some interesting things with contrasting textures, together with a multi-colored windowpane. That description doesn't do it justice-- its very subtle, but at the same time, prominent. My fiancee (who doesn't usually like what I bring home) actually wishes it fit me!
> 
> View attachment 8460
> View attachment 8461
> 
> 
> ASking $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## AshScache

Bump...see note above.



AshScache said:


> #2--Colours by Alexander Julian for Boyd's of Philadelphia
> 
> Union made in the USA
> 
> Again, a really interesting pattern on this jacket. Part of it looks "tweed-ish" but then there are bolder colored tracers running through the pattern-- its actually somewhat subtle, but makes the jacket far more interesting.
> 
> No size, but:
> 
> P2P: 21.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> (if any of those sizes seem off, or close, I'm happy to measure again. Still getting the hang of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35, CONUS shipping included


----------



## AshScache

Third Bump-- this one's really special!



AshScache said:


> #3--"Classic" Harris Tweed, Tailored in the USA, no store tag
> 
> This is what I'd call a "classic" Harris Tweed-- a tan herringbone, 1/2 lined sportcoat with leather covered buttons and patch pockets on the front. Asking $45, CONUS.
> 
> No size tagged, but:
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Length: 29.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.75"
> 
> Again, if the measurement seem odd, ask and I'll remeasure--


----------



## AshScache

Bump.....


AshScache said:


> #4: Burberry's Houndstooth Blazer-- tagged 46L
> 
> P2P: 24.5"
> Length: 33"
> Shoulders: 20.75"
> Sleeve: 26.75"
> 
> Asking $50, CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

Last one.....BUMP!



AshScache said:


> #5--Aquascutum 3/2 Roll Blazer
> British company, but union made in the USA-- for B.Gross mens store of Media, PA
> 
> No size tagged, but measures:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> Here's the catch....it has a slight defect on the pocket. I've documented scrupulously. I suspect that with a couple stitches, it wouldn't be noticeable given the texture of the fabric. But its there...still a great piece, and you can feel the quality in the fabric. Asking only $20, CONUS.


----------



## L-feld

Not sure if this is the appropriate venue, but I am selling off a lot of my wardrobe that has gotten too big for me. If you're in the 44-46 range, get ready!

Here are a bunch of wonderful fall jackets. These are all half canvassed. All jackets are $60, including shipping in the continental US.
(Please note, chest is measured P2P and doubled and length is from BOC.)

Olive Brooks Bros. Tweed, half lined, 3/2 roll sack, Made in USA 
shoulder: 19"; chest: 48"; waist: 46"; sleeve: 26"; length: 32"


































SOLD - Ben Silver Harris Tweed, fully lined, 3/2 roll sack, Made in USA 
shoulder: 20"; chest: 49"; waist: 46"; sleeve: 24"; length: 31"










































Brooks Bros. Brooksease Blazer, Fully Lined, patch pockets, brass buttons, Made in USA
shoulder: 18.5"; chest: 46"; waist: 44"; sleeve: 23"; length: 30"




























J. Press Doeskin Flannel Blazer, Fully lined, 2 button, darted, hook vent, Made in Canada
shoulder: 19.5"; chest: 48"; waist: 46"; sleeve: 24.75"; length: 31 in.



















SOLD -Brooks Bros. Herringbone, 3/2 roll sack, Fully Lined, Made in Italy
shoulder: 20"; chest: 48"; waist: 45"; sleeve: 24.5"; length: 31.5"


----------



## catside

Definitely appropriate venue. Congratulations on your weight loss.
Would you care to list the tagged sizes or simply photos of tags inside inner pockets? Thanks.


----------



## L-feld

catside said:


> Definitely appropriate venue. Congratulations on your weight loss.
> Would you care to list the tagged sizes or simply photos of tags inside inner pockets? Thanks.


I will double check when I get home from work, but if I recall, only the BB Herringbone, Orvis Tweed and J. Press Blazer have tagged sizes.

The BB Herringbone is tagged 46R, the Orvis is tagged 44R (but it fits like a 46R), and the J. Press is tagged 46R.

If I had to estimate the others, I would say the BB Blazer is a 44S (this one never actually fit me, it was a botched ebay purchase); the BB Olive Tweed is on the longer side of 46R (maybe 46ML?), and the Ben Silver is on the fuller side of a 46R.


----------



## catside

A sad and narrow miss for me on that Press. Any press 43-44 R or L, please pm me.



L-feld said:


> I will double check when I get home from work, but if I recall, only the BB Herringbone, Orvis Tweed and J. Press Blazer have tagged sizes.
> 
> The BB Herringbone is tagged 46R, the Orvis is tagged 44R (but it fits like a 46R), and the J. Press is tagged 46R.
> 
> If I had to estimate the others, I would say the BB Blazer is a 44S (this one never actually fit me, it was a botched ebay purchase); the BB Olive Tweed is on the longer side of 46R (maybe 46ML?), and the Ben Silver is on the fuller side of a 46R.


----------



## bigwordprof

Someone on the exchange mentioned a week or so ago that he had a BB Madison sack blazer in 50L. If you were that person can you please PM me? Thanks.


----------



## AMProfessor

J Press tweed sack 3/2 roll.

Measures 44R. 
PTP: 24.5
Shoulders: 19.5
Length from BOC: 30.75
Sleeve: 23.75

More pics in sales forum. $75 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining suits!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, and International inquires are very welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*2) NWT Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $50, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*3) Brooks Brothers "Madison" 1818 pinstripe suit.*

A lovely, classic suit! The is a charcoal with cream pinstripes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a centre vent. It was Union made in the USA. It features four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit has a small smudge on the top of the left shoulder which will almost certainly be easily removed with dry cleaning; given this, though, it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*UPDATE*: I've noticed that the smudge on the shoulder was more extensive than I initially thought, and there are similar smudges by the front pocket on the left-hand side and a small one on the trousers, hence

$35, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/8

Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 15 3/4



   

*4) LOVELY H. Freeman of Philadelphia grey suit.*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia (one of the great American clothiers) this is a classic contemporary suit--two button front, subtle darting, half-lining, and center vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is a very, very versatile dark grey. This is a true wardrobe staple! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$65, boxed and shipped in CONUS--or offer!

Tagged a 43, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 31 1/4 (+ 2 3/4)
Waist: 18 1/4



     

*5) TWEEDY SUIT by Polo Ralph Lauren for Princeton University Shop!*

If you really want a tweed suit, but aren't quite sure that you can pull it off--then this is for you! It's a lovely tweedy suit, but not as robustly tweed as a Harris or Donegal suit would be. The tweedy cloth is a glen plaid, with a lovely medly of dark blues and peat blacks with a dark red overcheck. This is a wonderful suit for Fall! Made for Princeton's University Shop by Ralph Lauren's Polo University Club, this suit has a contemporary two-button darted jacket that has four button cuffs and a single vent. It is fully lined, and the trousers are flat-front. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown.

*Asking just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Waist: 18 1/4





    

*6) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$45 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*7) CLASSIC 3/2 sack by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton!*

It doesn't really get much more trad. than this--a classic 3/2 sack cut for The English SHop of Princeton! A trad style of suit, made by one the great American clothiers, for one of the great Ivy menswear stores--now defunct.

This is a lovely suit! A classic 3/2 sack made by H. Freeman, this is a wonderful light grey nailhead with dark red overcheck. This appears to be fully canvassed; it is half-lined with a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was made in the USA. This has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front.

This suit is all wool, but the fabric is now a little stiff--rather like the fabric of "Wash and Wear" sack suits from H. Freeman and Brooks and J. Press. This does not detract from it, and otherwise the suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm just conservative with older items!

*This is a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/16
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 30 (+3)
Waist: 17 1/4



    

*10) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*11) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers grey pinstriped suit*

A lovely tradly classic--the grey pinstripe suit from Brooks Brothers! Cut from grey cloth with alternating pinstriping of cream and light blue, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting; it carries the traditional two button cuffs. It is half lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front. This was Union Made in the USA.

This is rumpled from storage, but this will be fixed with the first dry-clean--and fixed easily! However, because of this this is just in Very Good condition, and *hence is just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 20 1/2



     

*12) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*14) BEAUTIFUL Italian suit!*

Is this Ivy, or Trad? Not at all. Is it an absolutely beautifully made suit? Absolutely! This really is wonderful. Cut from a darker dove grey with double-line cream pinstriping complemented by shadow striping, this has a lovely Italian cut--darted, beautifully narrow lapels with a curvature than even a trad would love, pick stitching along the front closure and on the lapels and in the lining (in contrasting red). This is half-canvassed, and the cloth has a wonderful hand and drape--it, too, was made in Italy. The has side vents ad four button cuffs, and is fully lined. The trousers are flat front.

This is beautiful.

It was made in Italy from cloth woven in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS. This is a steal!

Tagged a 42R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Inseam: 31 3/4 (+2)
Waist: 18





      

*15) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$13, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA< this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19



   

*17) Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" 3/2 sack in light grey glen plaid*

BEAUTIFUL! This lovely suit is a 3/2 sack is cut from a lovely light grey glen plaid. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre hook vent and the classic two button cuffs. Made in the USA, this suit is beautiful! The trousers are, of course, flat front. This is in excellent condition, and a serious bargain at

just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, this measures:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulders: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 3/4





    

*18) GORGEOUS H. Freeman charcoal flannel 3/2 sack suit*

This is simply STUNNING! Cut from beautifully heavyweight dark charcoal flannel this beauty by H. Freeman of Philadelphia is a very serious addition to one's wardrobe, lending immediate gravitas to its wearer. A 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and the trousers are flat front. This is a wonderful suit--sturdy and serious and absolutely beautiful. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $80, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



    

*19) Brooks Brothers "Makers" classic grey suit*

A classic grey suit, the wardrobe staple! This is from Brooks Brothers, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated.

This does has a couple of superficial white marks on the lapel and right hand front, but these will easily come out with dry cleaning. Because of them, however, this is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is

*just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

Inseam: 26 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on jackets! SOME NOW FREE!*

As always,*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) NWT light green silk jacket by Coconut Grove.*

This is a lovely jacket, and while it's not really appropriate for the Fall (unless you like in a warm climate, such as Florida) it would be a great jacket to buy not cheaply and store away for Spring. Made from 100% silk, this is fully lined, and a standard two button front, with subtle darts. It has side vents, and comes with all of its original tags. The lining features pick stitching. It's in excellent, new, condition. 
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 48L. Measurements:
*
Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 33



    

*2) NWOT LOVELY Charles Tyrwhitt houndstooth jacket, in silk, linen, cotton, and wool!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from a cloth that's a lovely soft and wearable blend of silk, linen, cotton and wool the colourway of this jacket is beautiful--a blue and white houndstooth! This cloth was woven in England. This is perfectly complemented by its lining in pink (for the sides) and navy (for the shoulders), which is further complemented by the white polka dots on a navy background trim to the pocket edges in the interior and the underside of the pocket flaps. the lining also features pick stitching!

As befits a jacket from a British tailoring firm, this has a two button front and is darted. It also features lovely slanted hacking pockets and twin vents. The jacket is half-canvassed. It's also in excellent condition--all exterior pockets are still basted shut, and so this is clearly unworn. This is a truly lovely jacket, and a steal at just

*$55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

MIS-Tagged a 48R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8



      

*3) Paul Stuart Blue Blazer*

This is a lovely, classic blazer--two button front and darting. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features metal buttons. It was made in Canada for Paul Stuart. Unfortunately, it has a very small "rub" mark on the front between the buttons, about an inch in to the chest area. This isn't very noticeable at all--I only just saw it while checking for canvassing, hence the last of a photo of it!--but it is there, and so this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in CONUS!

Tagged 42R, this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



   

*4) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $50--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*5) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



    
 

*6) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $59--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*7) RARE! Mervin S. Levine jacket--New York tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin!*

This is a beautiful jacket--as well it should be, since it was made by the (now closed) new York tailoring firm of Mervin S. Levine, the company that used to make suits fro Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930's. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from Levine's to be THE indication of his success as a jazz great, as he details in this 1983 article from The New Yorker:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article For Site.pdf

This jacket wasn't made for Bushkin--but it was made for Oscar Kosh, the paper baron who founded the Case Paper Co. in Philadelphia.

And it lives up to its pedigree!

This jacket is cut from a wonderful rich chestnut herringbone cloth that drapes beautifully and has a wonderful hand. Although the fabric content isn't given, I'd be surprised if there wasn't some cashmere in this. It's fully lined, and fully canvassed. It's a three button front, with a lovely lapel roll--close to a 2.5/3. It's subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. The pockets are slightly slanted.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30



   

*8) Size 36, 38: Made in Italy for SAKS Glen Plaid jacket in Cashmere, Wool, and Silk!*

This is beautiful, and would be a perfect jacket to transition into Fall in! Cut from a blend of cashmere (25%), silk (30%), and wool (45%), the fabric of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed, and has a three button front with subtle darting. It is fully lined and unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features pick stitching in the lining, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged EU46, US36, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



    

*9) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



      

*10) Size 36, 38 Houndstooth tweed--RARE size!*

This is lovely--and in a very rare size, being tagged 36R! The tweed is a classic houndstooth, with a medley of Fall peats, brackens, barks, and tans. The jacket is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and is fully lined. It has a single center vent, and features leather-covered football buttons; four to each sleeve. It appears to be half-canvassed, and was made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, although it seems that the cuff buttons and the front buttons do not quite match; maybe one or the other was replaced at some time, or maybe they were always like this?

In any case, given its size and beauty, this is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Tagged 36R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29



     

*11) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Another example of this rare trad. classic, this beauty is from Brooks Brothers' OLD 346 line--the good kind, not the current mall version. And it's a beauty. Cut from a hardwearing hopsack, this is a classic 3/2 cut with a lovely lapel roll--and THREE PATCH POCKETS! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and the classic and traditional wide-spaced two-button cuffs. All of the buttons are the original BB buttons, featuring the classic "346" emblem. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $50 for this Ivy icon--or offer!

Tagged the now-defunct size 43ML (medium long), this beauty measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*12) STUNNING 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS from Brooks Brothers--in Brick Red!*

Another wonderful example of the Ivy three-patch pocket blazer--this time in Brick Red! This is also a beautiful 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and THREE patch pockets. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and cut from a lovely enduring hopsack. It features the traditional two button cuffs, and, like the jacket above, carries its original 346 emblem buttons. It also has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. Note that this is NOT from the current outlet 346 line, but the old, good line that you want!

This is in excellent condition, except for a smudge in the interior, as shown. This can't be seen when worn, but it is there, and so is just in Very Good condition. Hence, asking just $40, or offer.

*Tagged the now-gone size of 42ML, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



    

*13) STUNNING Cashmere (?) Glen Plaid Tweed*

This is absolutely beautiful! This is extremely soft, and so I suspect that it's cut from cashmere, or, at the least, a cashmere blend, although there is no label confirming the fabric content. What is certain is that this has a lovely hand and drape, and features a striking pattern a colourway--a bold glen plaid in a medley of bracken, tan, and peat. This is a truly lovely jacket, and the construction lives up to the cloth--it's fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single vent and four button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some very, very minor age foxing in the lining of the shoulders, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Hence, asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, measures*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/2



   

*14) MADE IN THE USA Hardwick Houndstooth tweed*

A very nice tweed from the workhorse American maker Hardwick, this appears to be half-canvassed, has a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and is cut from a lovely houndstooth tweed that's a medly of bracken, bark, and dark wineberry red. This is a lovely Fall jacket, and the mid-weight of teh tweed makes it very versatile. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve 23 1/4 (+1 3/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



    

*15) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*16) RECENT Harris tweed by JAB*

This is a very nice Harris tweed indeed! Made for Jos. A. Bank, this lovely jacket is a classic brown herringbone, with pumpkin orange, berry red, moss green and gorse yellow flecks throughout--a classic Harris tweed colourway! The jacket features leather-covered football buttons, a standard two-button front, a single vent, and a full lining. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 44XL, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/8
Length: 34



    

*17) ORIGINAL 1960's Blazer by Penney's!*

This is wonderful--and shows that penney's used to produce very, very nice menswear indeed back in the day! Cut from a very dark charcoal cloth, this has all of the 1960's details a trad could want--a very high 2.5/3 button lapel--almost a three button front--very narrow 1960s lapels, a single vent, and two button cuffs. And don't be fooled by the fact that this is from Penney's--this appears to be FULLY canvassed. It has only one interior pocket, to maintain its sleek lines.

While I can detect no flaws in this jacket, it's clearly a 1960s original, and so I rate it conservatively as being in Very Good condition. *Hence, asking just $23, or offer, for this little gem.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



   

*18) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*19) Lovely Nailhead Camelhair with Windowpaning by Thos. David. Horn buttons!
*
This is lovely, and a perfect jacket for early Fall! Cut from wonderfully soft camelhair, this jacket is a beautiful charcoal nailhead, with a lovely windowpaning overcheck in russet and blue, which manages to be both subtle and bold at the same time--not an easy combination to pull off!

The jacket is a standard two-button front jacket, with subtle darting. It features four button cuffs--and I believe that all of the buttons are horn. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just *$20, or offer, shipped in the CONUS--the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4










    

*20) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*
*
FREE!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31








 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*21) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.
*
This lovely jacket is a steal at just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*22) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*23) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*24) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   
*

25) BEAUTIFUL Fall Houndstooth tweed by Bardstown--with elbow patches and ticket pocket!*

This is a beautiful Fall jacket! It's a houndstooth, with a chestnut base and overlays of bracket and dark, dark purple--highly unusual and very beautiful! These are complemented by an overcheck of slate-chicory blue. The cloth is only the start--this also features suede elbow patches, an ornamental throat latch, and a ticket pocket--which is either basted shut or else is itself ornamental. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. This also features leather covered football buttons. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## catside

I think this is a 48 R with those measurements unless there is a typo. Very nice!



AMProfessor said:


> J Press tweed sack 3/2 roll.
> 
> Measures 44R.
> PTP: 24.5
> Shoulders: 19.5
> Length from BOC: 30.75
> Sleeve: 23.75
> 
> More pics in sales forum. $75 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TheTVofP

*Ben Silver 3/2 Sack, patch pockets, Bucknell Buttons*

A vintage Ben Silver navy hopsack blazer with no tagged size, so please observe the measurements. Jacket has all of the trad bells and whistles a guy could want, including a 3/2 roll, three patch pockets, hook vent, soft shoulders, and three sleeve buttons. The buttons on this jacket are Ben Silver's 24k gold plated Bucknell University with enamel finish (which I believe they no longer have the licensing for). Interestingly, the buttons are stamped "Ben Silver Manhasset, NY" on the back, so I'm guessing these are from the days when Silver actually had the buttons made in the US? The jacket is also half lined. I would say that the jacket is in good condition overall, as I did notice a small pull mark on one of the patch pockets (see last picture). Nevertheless, I would wear this myself if it had longer sleeves.*Sold*

Measurements:
Chest 23"
Sleeve 25"
Shoulder 18.75"
BoC 30.75"


----------



## Bohan

> 4) LOVELY H. Freeman of Philadelphia grey suit...Waist: 18 1/4


I'm new to suit measurements...I assume the 18-1/4 is the same as 36-1/2"? Can it be let out?

...it would also help if old suits like that aren't photographed at an angle, to make it easier to see the height and angle of the gorge.


----------



## Barnavelt

I posted this 3/2 Eddie Jacobs suit on an auction website but it likely would get more interest here. I will gladly do deals for fellow forum members.

Classic Eddie Jacobs 3/2 Roll 2 Piece Suit, Grey Nailhead, 44L, Trad, Preppy EUC https://r.ebay.com/rPGoah

Cheers


----------



## AMProfessor

catside said:


> I think this is a 48 R with those measurements unless there is a typo. Very nice!


Nope. The total chest measurement is about 49", give or take an inch. Tagged sizes are about 4 inches less than the actual chest measurement. If you had a 48 inch chest and tried to wear a jacket with a 48 inch measured chest, the jacked would literally be the same size as your skin, and fit like a wetsuit. This is an untagged jacket but it probably is about a 44, maybe a 46.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on workwear!*

*I have several nice pieces of classic American workwear to pass on today--the last three are from 32rollandrock!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC LL Bean Field/Barn Coat in denim!*

This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton denim, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

This jacket takes a button-in liner, which is not included.

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if his is your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) A2-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*3) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket*

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

Asking just $18, boxed and shipped.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*4) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket*

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

Asking just $18.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL--with price drop!*

*BEAUTIFUL THREE PIECE 3/2 SACK SUIT!*

​
*A true Trad/Ivy Grail!*​

This is wonderful--a three piece 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers! Cut from a lovely miniature herringbone cloth in classic and versatile light grey, this beautiful suit includes a lovely 3/2 sack jacket with a lovely lapel roll. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. It also features a single centre vent.

The vest has four fully functional pockets on the front, and includes an adjuster strap at the back. The trousers are flat-front, and include a small watch pocket on the front seam. This suit was made for Brooks Brothers "346" line--the old, good kind, not the current outlet version. This really is a wonderful quality garment.

This is a beautiful suit that's in Very Good/Excellent condition--it would be in Excellent condition, but it has some loose stitching at the vent lining (shown) and a small smudge mark on the edge of the interior pocket from use. Neither of these can be seen when worn, and neither affects the integrity of the suit at all.

Suits such as this in this condition appear rarely, and so this is very, very fairly priced--indeed, more than fairly priced!--at_ just $125, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, as are International inquiries.

Tagged a 41Short, this measures:_

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1)

Vest width: 20
Vest length: 24 3/4



          ​


----------



## catside

AMProfessor said:


> Nope. The total chest measurement is about 49", give or take an inch. Tagged sizes are about 4 inches less than the actual chest measurement. If you had a 48 inch chest and tried to wear a jacket with a 48 inch measured chest, the jacked would literally be the same size as your skin, and fit like a wetsuit. This is an untagged jacket but it probably is about a 44, maybe a 46.


While your logic is impeccable my dear fellow, this is my hometown store and I am quite familiar with their cuts. The spread between label size and PtoP of JPress 3/2 sack cuts have ranged between 1 to 2 inches depending on the decade. Allow me to demonstrate: Here is an unaltered 44 labelled suit jacket.


----------



## mikeh

I really wouldn't get into a fight with Catside about J Press. Just sayin'.


----------



## AMProfessor

catside said:


> While your logic is impeccable my dear fellow, this is my hometown store and I am quite familiar with their cuts. The spread between label size and PtoP of JPress 3/2 sack cuts have ranged between 1 to 2 inches depending on the decade. Allow me to demonstrate: Here is an unaltered 44 labelled suit jacket.


Fair enough. No fight from me; I appreciate the opportunity to learn something new.


----------



## Barnavelt

AMProfessor said:


> Fair enough. No fight from me; I appreciate the opportunity to learn something new.


FWIW the official "Andy Approved" jacket measuring instructions on the home page say that most jackets measure 4" greater than the label size and when I started out I applied this but was confused in that it did not match up with what I was seeing. Over time I have found that catside's observations are much closer to reality for most of the jackets I measure, whether it be to wear or to sell. I am not sure if this is because I am most often working with older vintage items and I do assume I am measuring correctly so...


----------



## AMProfessor

Barnavelt said:


> FWIW the official "Andy Approved" jacket measuring instructions on the home page say that most jackets measure 4" greater than the label size and when I started out I applied this but was confused in that it did not match up with what I was seeing. Over time I have found that catside's observations are much closer to reality for most of the jackets I measure, whether it be to wear or to sell. I am not sure if this is because I am most often working with older vintage items and I do assume I am measuring correctly so...


I have the most experience with Brooks Brothers jackets. New ones. Most 40R jackets I measure come in at between 21 and 22 PTP, with 21.5 being the clear mode score. So at least on modern BB jackets, 3 to 4 inch difference between size and chest measurement is the norm. I guess it goes to show the point made on the Andy Approved measuring guide is true: ignore the label, just look at the measurements.


----------



## catside

^This varies greatly from brand to brand, cut to cut, and period to period. Spread is thinner with Press and older Brooks sack cuts, in general Italian fashion house cuts, and gets close to 4" with classic American cuts. Used clothes , of course, are often altered, too. It's better to go with measurements as we do in this board. As my waistline is growing, I also appreciate the waist measurements on jackets before I buy.

BTW I would grab that Tweed from AM professor in a heartbeat if it fit. Great jacket and reasonably priced.


----------



## firedancer

^ the most annoying in my book are a certain era of Brooks "346" jackets. 

These are tagged as the chest size, -1" actually/usually. So a 44R would fit anywhere between a 40-42. How does one market that?!?


----------



## Acme

^So nice to wander in and find this conversation going on.

Andy's guide makes it seem a bit easier than it really is. I've seen a wide range of differences across many brands and eras; everything from the size exactly matching the circumference, to the size being six inches less than the circumference. And let me tell you, it took me a bit of practice to get comfortable taking a P2P measurement.

I always lead with the measurement listed on the tag, because if you're familiar with the brand, you understand how it's cut and what size fits you.

I think AMProfessor and Catside are both right. If there's no measurement listed on the tag, I list the size as 4 inches less than the circumference, unless I'm familiar enough with the brand to know the measurement should be two inches less.

Thanks Catside, for the information about J Press. I don't get to see a lot of their items here, but now I'll know what to size it next time I run across one.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Tweeds--including several 3/2 sacks!*

*I have some lovely, classic Ivy/Trad tweeds to pass on today--including items from now-gone The Princeton Clothing Co., and Orvis!




As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always--OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) GORGEOUS 3/2 sack in houndstooth Harris Tweed for The Princeton Clothing Co.*

Founded in 1920, The Princeton Clothing Co. was the little brother of the Big Four Ivy menswear retailers in Princeton--Hilton, The English Shop, Harry Ballot, and Langrock, of which only Hilton remains. It specialised in high-quality and moderate clothing, and was always a family-run business until it closed in the 1990s. Its products are rarer than those of the others, simply as it was smaller, but as this tweed shows they were no less excellent, and no less Ivy.

Cut from a classically heavier-weight Harris tweed, this jacket is tweed as it should be--thick, comforting, with just a hint of hairiness. The colourway is lovely--a classic houndstooth in peat black and mustard brown on a tan background. The jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it's half-canvassed, half-lined, and features the classic Ivy two button cuff. The lapels are also wonderfully narrow, dating this to the 1960s--and so it was, of course, made in the USA, and NOT Red China! It has a single centre hook vent.

This is an older jacket, and I'm conservative in rating older items, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, boxed, shipped and insured in the CONUS. This is a steal for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*2) OLD SCHOOL "Red Label" 3/2 sack from Jos. A. Banks--back when it was good!*

The Red Label Jos. A. Banks clothing dates from when Banks was a lesser-known rival to Brooks Brothers, and offered items that were excellent quality and timelessly styled. This jacket is a lovely example of that late and lamented Banks--a lovely 3/2 sack jacket cut from a lighter-weight tweed whose colourway is lovely--a wonderful, heathery mossy tannish brown flecked throughout with cream and slate, like one of the more subtle Donegals. The jacket has a lovely high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 sack--a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS--or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*3) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey herringbone.*

This is wonderful--and shows that sometimes, even the current version of Banks gets it right! Cut from THE classic Harris Tweed--cream and grey herringbone with flecks of the colours of the Hebridean countryside, here, moss green, gorse yellow, and occasional sea blue--this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. This appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined; it has three button cuffs and a center vent. It's very subtly darted, and cut as a high roll 3/2.5 lapel. This is a lovely jacket!

*This is a bargain at just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2



    

*4) ORIGINAL 1960s 3/2 sack in houndstooth tweed.*

This is a lovely, original houndstooth tweed 3/2 sack from the 1960s! Cut from a classic darker houndstooth in a mixture of dark moss green and chestnut on a darker tan background, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is a 3/2 sack, with the classic two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was made in the USA.

This does have a very small flaw--a tiny rub mark on the edge of the corner of one cuff, which I only noticed when photographing it close up to show the tweed. It could also do with a dry clean just to freshen it up. Because of this, I'm rating it as being in Good condition,* and so I am asking just $20, boxed and shipped in CONUS for this lovely weekend tweed!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) CLASSIC herringbone 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed!*

*Claimed!*

This is lovely! Cut from classic cream and grey herringbone Harris tweed, this jacket dates from the 1960s and shows this clearly with its classic and cool Ivy styling! It's a classic 3/2 sack, with a lovely lapel roll, and narrow lapels--enough to make it cool, but not so much as to make it dated. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and has the classic two-button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

It could do with a press and a dry-clean to freshen it up, and so I'm rating this as being just in Very God condition. As such, it's a steal at
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

    

*6) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack!*

This is beautiful! Made in the USA, this lovely Harris tweed is a wonderful heathery mixture of light brown, lichen green, and slate blue in a wonderfully subtle combination. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. This is a lovely jacket, with the only flaw being a small rub mark at the top of the left-hand inside pocket. As such, this Orvis is a steal at just

*$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## HerrDavid

*Eastland Falmouth 1955 Camp Moc, 8.5 - $45 

Never worn (besides try-on); box included. I bought these as an affordable, higher-quality alternative to Bean bluchers. And they are--the leather is thicker and not plastic-y and these have a traditional camp sole--but they were a little tight for me. My loss, your gain, etc.


Lands' End Cotton Crew Neck Sweater, Small - $15 

Saddle shoulders. Color is a pale yellow.

J. Press Ribbon Belt, Medium - $20 *SOLD*

Tag clipped, but never worn. Medium measures a total length of 41.5 inches. Fits my aprox. 30/31 waist fine.
https://www.jpressonline.com/ribbon-belt-wine-navy/


O'Connell's Pork Pie Bucket Hat, Medium - $20

Tag clipped, but never worm.

J. Press York Street Short Sleeves Madras, Medium - $25

Never worn, new with tags. Note: medium fits like a small. Also worth noting: no puny collar here. Collar measures a full 3 inches.

Sperry 75th Anniversary Topsider CVO, 8.5 - $30

Tag clipped, but never worn. Birch color. Something for next summer.

Lands' End Short Sleeves Madras, Small - $15

Made in USA. Note: A bit thicker than traditional madras.

Lands' End Chinos, 30 x 27.5 - $15

Tailored fit. Must-Iron. Laundered once. Worn at most three times. Cuffed inseam measures: 27.5 inches.

Black Florsheim Imperial Longwings, 9 - $40 (possibly cordovan) *SOLD*

Bought these a while ago and never bothered with them because they didn't fit (too large). In fact, I was so quick to set them aside that I didn't realize that they might be cordovan. I'm no expert (I don't have any cordovan shoes, so I leave it up to you guys), but looking at these again, they don't seem to have the wrinkling of calf-skin. The leather on vamp looks a bit dry with some polish build-up, so these will need some TLC. But overall in good condition and built like a tank with double thick soles (with very little wear). I have several more pictures if any folks are interested.

*


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Yes, those are absolutely shell, and therefore a steal. If ethics did not get in the way, I would buy them and re-sell for a significant profit. You are going to get a ton of PMs. Nice other stuff, too.


----------



## catside

Yes! Pm sent, I have been searching for black shells forever.


----------



## Pink and Green

Just sent my PM a few minutes before this last post. Something tells me some anonymous trad with his finger on the refresh button has beaten us all! But if not, let the winner be gracious, and not post too many pics wearing them in other threads LOL.

BTW, Nice Tweeds, TD.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Florsheim Royal Imperial LWB w/ v-cleat heel - 9D

Very lightly worn, uppers are in fantastic shape, soles are barely worn, insides are clean. Asking $55



And a bunch of tweeds....

~42L Lands End brown herringbone Harris Tweed 
Fully lined, two button closure, single vent -- this thing is almost brand new. Asking $40.
Shoulders 19 - Chest 22 - Sleeves 26 - BOC 32



~44L Harris Tweed - made in England
This tweed has a brown/red hue to it. Two button closure, fully lined, made in England. Single vented. Asking $32
Shoulders 19.5 - Chest 23 - Sleeves 25.75 - BOC 31.5



~42XL grey Harris Tweed
Fully lined, two button closure, grey with specks of color throughout. Asking $32



And this is a weird one....
~44L Ralph Lauren brown herringbone tweed
This one is an odd bird and I'll probably regret picking it up. Features a three button front closure, patch hip pockets, leather piping on the sleeve cuffs (picture of this to come,) leather elbow patches. Absolutely zero shoulder padding. Double rear vents. Partial lining. Marked an XL but measures to about a 44 long. Asking $40.
Shoulders 19 - Chest 23 - Sleeves 26.5 - BOC 32


----------



## catside

Pink and Green said:


> Just sent my PM a few minutes before this last post. Something tells me some anonymous trad with his finger on the refresh button has beaten us all! But if not, let the winner be gracious, and not post too many pics wearing them in other threads LOL.
> 
> BTW, Nice Tweeds, TD.


Sorry, got them. At a touch fairer price than advertised as David put too low a price in his post. If it does not fit will PM you and pass it at cost.


----------



## CMDC

JPress wool/silk 3/2 sack sport coat
Tagged 44 R
Hook vent
Herringbone of light blue and olive

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$60 conus




























JPress sport shirt
Size L
Measures 16.5 x 35

$26 conus



















Two heavy wool ties--made in Scotland
#1 is a hay like color--3 3/4" width
#2 is blue w/dapples of other colors--3 1/4" width

$16 conus each



















Johnston's of Scotland lambswool scarf
Made in Scotland
Like new condition
$20 conus


----------



## Pink and Green

catside said:


> Sorry, got them. At a touch fairer price than advertised as David put too low a price in his post. If it does not fit will PM you and pass it at cost.


A kind and generous offer! Thank you kind sir. And do let me know of any other Press suits that come your way. Appreciated the Brooks tie you tossed in as well.


----------



## bigwordprof

I am still looking for a pair of darker tan (like a british tan, not stone) khakis in 42-32. I would love some Bill's. Please PM me if you have anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drlivingston

This is an awesome trad sport coat. It is from the long gone, but not forgotten, Richard's of Mt. Brook here in Alabama. This is a great article that Maxminimus wrote about the former store: https://maxminimus.blogspot.com/2012/12/richards-of-mountainbrook.html . It is a 3/2 sack heavy wool that is half-lined with a center vent. It has very unusual carved hunting dog buttons. I am not sure of the material used but they are nice. It is a country tan with orange and blue plaid. It is not tagged but it is closest to a 40 or 41L. Only $30 shipped CONUS.
P2P-------21.5"
Shoulder-18.5"
BOC------32"
Sleeve----25.5"


----------



## Reuben

A local thrift store has a bunch of NOS Hathaway blue pinpoint button-downs, size 18+ necks, ~$15 each. If anyone is interested in these, I can pick them up and ship at-cost.


----------



## drlivingston

Here are a few coats that I am selling for $25 each shipped CONUS.

1) Nigels Drape Clothing---Brown and burgundy houndstooth that is 3-button, fully lined, and unvented. No size tag but would be approx. 42-43R.
P2P-------22.5"
Shoulder-20"
BOC------30.5"
Sleeve---24"



2) H.Freeman & Sons---Trendaire-Made in USA, Tagged 45L. It is off-white, red, and blue plaid. It has a two-button front and is half-lined.
P2P-------23.5"
Shoulder-19"
BOC------32"
Sleeve---26.25"



3) Norman Hilton---Tagged a 41L (but has obviously been altered to a regular length) It is a 3/2 sack that is half-lined with a center-vent. It is a gray and white glen plaid with red (horizontal) and blue (vertical) accent stripes. Made in the U.S.A., this is a beautiful jacket. 
P2P-------23"
Shoulder-18.5"
BOC------30.25"
Sleeve---24.25"


----------



## 32rollandrock

For your significant other, a made in USA Brooks Brothers double breasted coat for women. Charcoal tweed herringbone with fantastic flecks, peak lapels and ticket pocket. Zero flaws. Pit to pit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 16.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 45 inches; sleeve length, 22.5 inches with another two inches possible. $40 CONUS





I have always wanted one of these but, yet again, found one that doesn't fit. Corbin. Made in USA. Zero issues. Two button, darted, with buttons in perfect condition. Photos speak for themselves. Pit to pit, 22 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; sleeve length, 26.25 inches with another 1.75 inches possible; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches. CLAIMED


----------



## Reuben

^ you and I both, 32r&r. No luck on my end either in finding one to fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## catside

What would you call that thing? A patch tweed?


----------



## Reuben

catside said:


> What would you call that thing? A patch tweed?


Patchwork tweedras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mikeh

firedancer said:


> ^ the most annoying in my book are a certain era of Brooks "346" jackets.
> 
> These are tagged as the chest size, -1" actually/usually. So a 44R would fit anywhere between a 40-42. How does one market that?!?


I wonder if this has to do with the placement of the pits. Is it possible that as you use bigger arm holes (as a lower line like 346 might) that you're moving closer to the waist and so you have a smaller "PTP" measurement since you're not really in the pit anymore? If I'm totally off say so, but otherwise it seems ridiculous that you could tag a jacket 44 that a man with a 44 inch chest literally could not put on.

Then again, at a certain point you start buying the smallest size jacket that you can button around your belly. PTP measurement (and decent fit) go out the window then.


----------



## Titus_A

ArtVandalay said:


> And this is a weird one....
> ~44L Ralph Lauren brown herringbone tweed
> This one is an odd bird and I'll probably regret picking it up. Features a three button front closure, patch hip pockets, leather piping on the sleeve cuffs (picture of this to come,) leather elbow patches. Absolutely z


It's just a hunting jacket, and a nice one at that. I'd scoop it up and use it as an impetus to actually take up shooting---something I've been meaning to learn---if it would fit me.


----------



## Titus_A

*15 x 32/33?*

I thought some folks had some 15 x 32 or x 33 shirts hanging around recently. I'm in the market for something in that size at the moment. Shoot me a PM if you've got something available.


----------



## mhj

*Brooks Brothers Argyle 1/2 Zip Sweater - XL*

Color is shades of brown and maroon, no issues, no smells, excellent condition.

$35 CONUS

https://postimg.org/image/fstgop7jn/

https://postimg.org/image/gwdl0ns6r/


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have this very same sweater and it's fab.



mhj said:


> *Brooks Brothers Argyle 1/2 Zip Sweater - XL*
> 
> Color is shades of brown and maroon, no issues, no smells, excellent condition.
> 
> $35 CONUS
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fstgop7jn/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/gwdl0ns6r/


----------



## mhj

32rollandrock said:


> I have this very same sweater and it's fab.


I recently won it on eBay thinking it was navy, maroon and gray like an old sweater I had that got eaten by moths. I kind of like it but thought I try to flip it and get what I really wanted. If not, I'll just keep it and wear it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

mhj said:


> I recently won it on eBay thinking it was navy, maroon and gray like an old sweater I had that got eaten by moths. I kind of like it but thought I try to flip it and get what I really wanted. If not, I'll just keep it and wear it.


I didn't warm (no pun intended) to mine immediately--never saw myself wearing a neck-zip sweater, but re-thought the matter after Mrs. 32 praised it. The zipper makes it a bit more versatile than it would otherwise be, and the colors are great for fall.


----------



## safetyfast

Government shutdown bump. Take $20 off each of suits and $10 off the jackets. Or, make me a reasonable offer.



safetyfast said:


> Time to clean out the closet. I hate to part with any of this, but it needs to go. The two Hickey Freeman suits are custom made, flannel and have hardly been worn. Both are three piece. Double reverse pleats, lined to knee and cuffed trousers. I live too far south to wear them more than once or twice a year. Measurements are shown in the photos of the grey suit and the blue chalk stripe is identical in size. The only flaw is a button has come off the grey vest, but it is included. Just needs to be sewn on. The sleeve buttons are working. They are pretty much a size 41R fit with 35 waist trousers. The first is a medium charcoal pinstripe. The other is a navy chalk stripe. Always got complimented on them when worn. I'm thinking $150 each CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coat is a Barbour International, size medium. It is the classic model, just like Steve McQueen wore for motorcycle racing in the 60s. It is like new. The garrish Barbour patch has been professionally removed from the chest pocket to make it look like the original jackets. I hate to part with it, but I'm too broad through the chest for it. $210 CONUS.
> 
> 
> Finally, a true Brooks Brothers sack blazer. Patch pockets. Size 42. 20" shoulders, 24 1/2" sleeves. $45 CONUS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## abeln2672

*DROP + UPDATE:*

I sold the shirt with button cuffs separately for $35, and would now be willing to sell any of the others (all French cuff) individually for the same price. OR, take the lot for $90! 3 handsome French cuff shirts from a top American maker for $90...tempted? 



abeln2672 said:


> I bought the shirts below from AlanC last spring, but alas, I'm now offering them for sale here for a couple reasons:
> 
> 1) Despite my best efforts to be more sartorially elegant, I've come to the conclusion that I just can't be bothered with ironing  It's strictly BB and CT non-irons for me!
> 
> 2) I've lost some weight since that time (and hopefully still going), and the necks on these are now noticeably too big for me.
> 
> They really are great shirts! They're finely constructed from noticeably better/thicker fabric than my others shirts, and they just scream "class" when freshly ironed and paired with a nice pair of links! I do hope someone will jump on them.
> 
> As did AlanC, I'd like to sell them as a lot for $125, payable via PayPal. Please PM me with questions or interest. They have been freshly laundered, but will need a good pressing following shipment, of course.
> 
> Original listing below -- all credit for beautiful imagery and eloquent description goes to AlanC! :icon_hailthee:
> 
> All the best, gents!
> 
> Hamilton Custom Shirts -- 17.5 x ~35
> Lot of 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An instant wardrobe of custom shirts from one of America's most exclusive makers. Founded in 1883, Hamilton is based in Houston, Texas. These shirts start at $295/ea and go up from there. It would cost $1200+ to walk into a shop and order this set of shirts.
> 
> Three shirts have French cuffs, one with double button cuffs. All are in excellent condition with years of wear left.
> 
> I am going to offer these as a lot. I'd prefer to sell them that way.
> 
> Asking $125 delivered CONUS for the lot of 4, Paypal.


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings

Berle trousers, worsted wool, black
Cuffed and pleated
Waist 18 1/2"
Inseam 29 1/2"
Outseam 41"
Leg opening 9 3/4"
$18 shipped



 

Southwick sportcoat, labeled 46 Tall, brown with darker and lighter brown overchecks
Pit to Pit 22
Shoulders 21
BoC 33
Waist 23
Sleeve 26
$30 shipped



   

There's a stain, which is not nearly as noticable as the photo makes it look



Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$35 shipped


----------



## firedancer

mikeh said:


> I wonder if this has to do with the placement of the pits. Is it possible that as you use bigger arm holes (as a lower line like 346 might) that you're moving closer to the waist and so you have a smaller "PTP" measurement since you're not really in the pit anymore? If I'm totally off say so, but otherwise it seems ridiculous that you could tag a jacket 44 that a man with a 44 inch chest literally could not put on.
> 
> Then again, at a certain point you start buying the smallest size jacket that you can button around your belly. PTP measurement (and decent fit) go out the window then.


Yeah, you're wrong. 
First, 346 isn't a " lesser line", it's an outlet line now but used to be a trimmer version of the makers sacks.

So the arm hole on the 346 is actually a pinch higher then the #1 and 2 sack of the same era.

Some of These were indeed tagged sized as actual, or very close.

Other 346, again vintage, not the new stuff, is tagged 2"-3" smaller than actual chest. An experiment that didn't last too long I suppose.


----------



## mikeh

firedancer said:


> Yeah, you're wrong.
> First, 346 isn't a " lesser line", it's an outlet line now but used to be a trimmer version of the makers sacks.
> 
> So the arm hole on the 346 is actually a pinch higher then the #1 and 2 sack of the same era.
> 
> Some of These were indeed tagged sized as actual, or very close.
> 
> Other 346, again vintage, not the new stuff, is tagged 2"-3" smaller than actual chest. An experiment that didn't last too long I suppose.


Thanks for the info, didn't know that about old 346.

Weird experiment. Glad that didn't last.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Henry Jacobson Reversible Raincoat/Topcoat in Cotton and Wool.*

New and Unworn, this lovely and versatile coat comes complete with its original packet of spare buttons and small packet of silica crystals to prevent moisture damage!

The outer shell--the raincoat side--is 100% cotton, and features lapped seams down the back and traditional slash pockets. It's a lovely creamy-ivory colour, and is unblemished--as you'd expect from a NWOT garment!

The inner shell--that which forms the camel-coloured wool topcoat when the garment is reversed--is a lovely honey camel colour. It features jetted straight pockets, and is made from 95% wool, and 5% nylon for strength.

This coat is FULLY REVERSIBLE; it features two sets of buttons (marked "Henry Jacobson") which have been offset, and the collar is designed to function fully no matter which side is outermost. This is a very nicely designed garment!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers are very welcome!

Tagged a L, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 22 (Note that owing to the cut the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 35 1/2


----------



## Jfrazi2

I wish the raincoat/topcoat was size XL.


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 38S Aquascutum Raincoat; RARE SMALL SIZE! c. 36, 38 Trad Tweedy Topcoat. FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*I have two lovely, classic coats to pass on today from VectorSum--an Aquascutum raincoat, and a lovely tweed topcoat in a VERY rare smaller size!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Aquascutum Raincoat.
*
A classic model, this lovely straight raincoat was Made in Canada. It's 55/45 cotton/poly, as most raincoats--including Burberry--are. This is fully lined, and features a single hook vent. Apart from the original owner's name being written on the side interior label (as shown), this lovely, classic coat is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!
*
*Tagged a 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC): 40 1/2







*2) LOVELY Tweedy Topcoat by Hart, Schaffner, Marx for Wallach's!*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic and semi-formal miniature herringbone cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Union made in the USA, and features a single centre hook vent. This coat is in excellent condition, apart from what appears to be an ink stain in the lining, as shown. This is also in a rare smaller size!

This wonderful, versatile coat that is perfect for Fall is a steal at *just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 38


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROP! AWESOME! Sz. L. Fall-appropriate Safari Jacket from OLD SCHOOL Banana Republic! FREE SHIPPING, OFFERS WELCOME!*

This jacket is all sorts of awesome! Made for Banana Republic when it was still a serious outdoors outfitter rather than just the mall brand it is today, this jacket is simply packed with functional features.

It is made of very sturdy, heavy cotton--although not duck, as it's far more flexible than that, and hence much more comfortable to wear. It features four front patch pockets, all of which are closed by snap stud fastenings, similar t those used by Filson on their coats. All of the pockets are flapped--but the lower two are double pockets; the flapped patch pocket on the outside itself forms the "patch" that forms a second, unflapped pocket behind it. The two lower pockets also have retaining strips of cotton inside so that you can slip your 'phone or other items into them and prevent them from rattling around in the pocket.

The cuffs are button fastened, and the front is both zippered (with a YKK zip) and snap fastened, with a concealed placket. The elbows have built-in reinforcement patches. The waist can be secured by a built in drawstring, for warmth. The epaulettes are fully functional. This jacket comes complete with a button-in liner, which is included.

This was made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. It has some very minor fraying at the cuff, as shown, and the right-hand epaulette is missing a button, but it is still held in place with thread; this would be an easy fix.

This is very well priced at *just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. You're not likely to see another, so if you like it, grab it!

*Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 (seam to seam; this would be good for a 40 or a 42, depending on how you layer)
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 20 (This is outerwear)
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## t-sartor

Anybody bought anything from a Farley?


----------



## ArtVandalay

The 44L Made in England Harris and the RL Hunting jacket are sold.


----------



## catside

I have an age 12 Brooks Brothers blazer with patch pockets alas 2 button and darted. $35 OBO, conus
My son now wears 14, wore this until last year.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Spooked by the cost of a vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater in navy-and-white birdseye? Or perhaps your torso is not what Bean had in mind when determining size. Whatever the case, if you are secure enough to wear a sweater that began life in the women's section, then check out this classic. Zero flaws. Measurements are, pit-to-pit, 25 inches; length in back, 26 inches; sleeves are 22.5 inches from shoulder seam and 32.5 inches from center of neck. The tag denoting gender can be easily removed, and if you have a significant other who might benefit from such a stalwart garment, well, so much the better. Whatever you choose to do with this beauty, always remember: What happens on the Exchange stays on the Exchange. And you can't beat the price of just $20 CONUS





A vintage Pendleton wool shirt, size medium, that presents as brand new. No moth bites or other imperfections. Simply beautiful, and a steal at just $22 CONUS.



A NWT Shetland wool sweater, v-neck, knit in Scotland, in a truly beautiful emerald hue. Size large. The cuffs are extra-long, the sort mean to be either tucked inside or folded over outside. Measurements are: pit-to-pit, 23.25 inches; length in back, 27.25 inches; sleeve length, 37 inches from center of collar to cuff (which is not how this sweater would be worn), or 34 inches from center of collar to midway down cuff (which is how this would fit in real life). $20 CONUS.





An ever-so-soft Weavers Workshop scarf, made in Japan from ever-so-soft wool, somewhere between merino and cashmere, that is absolutely flawless. No stains, odors, signs of wear or moths anywhere--this scarf presents as new. Measures 12.25 inches wide by 59 inches long. $15 CONUS





A German-made scarf for Club Room that is a notch above the usual merino wool. This is a mid-weight weave, in my view, and there are no flaws, odors or imperfections of any kind. Measures 52 inches by 11 inches. Very soft. Just $12 CONUS.





A shetland sweater by LL Bean. Nothing fancy, but flawless, and in a beautiful wheat-and-olive color that will have you looking like, well, a chunk of moss, which is actually a good thing. Size large/tall--measures 24.25 inches pit-to-pit; 28.5 inches from top of collar in back to hem; sleeve (raglan) is 33.75 inches from center of collar to cuff. $12 CONUS.


----------



## ballmouse

Each shetland sweater is *$40 + free shipping in CONUS*. These all were either made in Scotland or England.













*Purple Alan Paine for Durham's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"


*Baby blue Alan Paine for Gimbel's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 28.5"
Sleeve: 35"


*Brown fleck Alan Paine for Macy's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 32"











*Multi-colored stripe for Burberry's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"


*Brown fleck with stripes Alan Paine for Kountz-Rider*
Chest: 21"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32"


*Forest Green Alan Paine*
Chest: 22"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"











*Blue Argyle V-Neck Alan Paine for Marshall Field*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 34"


*Gray Shetland*
Chest: 21.75"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32.5"


*Brown McGeorge*
Chest: 20"
Length: 25"
Sleeve: 32"


----------



## Dmontez

I would just like to take a moment to commend TweedyDon.

The only way to make transactions smoother with him, is if he were paying you to take merchandise off his hands. 

A while back I bought the Titanic jacket from him thinking that I could just have the sleeves trimmed, and all would be well, but it turns out the button stance was way off. I was more than a bit bummed about it, and had been keeping an eye out for other green blazers. He just put up the Chipp jacket, and put it on hold while I tried to sell of the Titanic jacket to generate funds for the Chipp jacket, even giving permission to use his pictures, and description to sell the Titanic Jacket.

I also believe he may have shipped the package off before I even made the payment. Due to the length of time my package got to me after payment. Very short length of time.

Not enough good can be said about TweedyDon.


----------



## efdll

Hear! Hear!


----------



## Reuben

I always enjoy a Tweedy Don post, as much or more for the history lessons as for the opportunity to shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mhj

Agreed. +1



Reuben said:


> I always enjoy a Tweedy Don post, as much or more for the history lessons as for the opportunity to shop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reuben

Has he ever written a guide or run a blog? I'd read either in a heartbeat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HerrDavid

Re: post #22109 above

The Florsheim Longwings, Press belt, and Eastlands are now sold. (Thanks folks!) Everything else is still available.


----------



## efdll

Tweedy Don, your mailbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

efdll said:


> Tweedy Don, your mailbox is full.


Thank you--it's just cleared! 

And thank you, everyone, for your very kind words.... and, yes, I *am* thinking of starting a 'blog, on Menswear and Smallholding Farming!


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a list of goodies I'm unloading. All prices include shipping, and offers are welcome. I'm willing to cut deals if you order multiple iterms.

***I have not included measurements, but they are forthcoming. If you're seriously interested, shoot me a PM and I'll get it going. Very busy around here with a newborn, but wanted to go ahead and put these up****

First and foremost, a beautiful Brooks Brothers suit.















3/2, undarted. Jacket is size 43R and pants have a 38 waist. Again, please contact for specific measurements. Selling for $90 with shipping included. No flaws at all here.








[/URL][/IMG]

Orvis sunwashed shirt - navy gingham in size L. $20 shipping included








[/URL][/IMG]

Blue Gitman Bros dress shirt from Mobley and Sons in Birmingham, Alabama. Size is 16.5x34. $20 with shipping included.








[/URL][/IMG]

Black Watch made in Scotland cashmere sweater from Neiman Marcus. Size L. Asking $45 with shipping included.








[/URL][/IMG]

Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater vest in yellow. Size L. Asking $15 with shipping included.








[/URL][/IMG]

Pinpoint, point collar Brooks Brothers dress shirt in blue. Size 17.5 x 33. Asking $20 with shipping included.

Lastly - a H. Freeman and Sons suit - some flaws and so I'm selling cheap. Note the weird stitching on the leg and fade mark on the belt buckle.

PRICE IS ONLY $25 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Nice tweed jacket here from Alexander Julian - made in USA for Parisian. Fits about like a 42R. Kills me that is too big because I absolutely love it.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Leather buttons, undarted...simply beautiful. Seriously wouldn't sell this unless it didn't fit. Size 42R - asking for $50 with shipping included.


----------



## CharlesFerdinand

Dmontez said:


> I would just like to take a moment to commend TweedyDon.
> 
> I also believe he may have shipped the package off before I even made the payment. Due to the length of time my package got to me after payment. Very short length of time.


My theory is that, somehow, he has access to a teleportation device.


----------



## catside

CharlesFerdinand said:


> My theory is that, somehow, he has access to a teleportation device.


You may be right but the main question is where is that Harris tweed vest he is supposed to find for me?


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops....



jkidd41011 said:


> LL Bean Norwegian - tagged L but measures a bit smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> P2P - 22.5"
> Sleeves - 24"
> Length - 24" (top to bottom)
> 
> $25.00>>>20.00 Shipped
> 
> Roots (made in England). - tagged L
> 
> 
> 
> P2P - 24"
> Sleeves - 34.5" (middle of the collar)
> Length - 27"
> 
> $22.00>>>17.00 Shipped


----------



## drlivingston

Drops to *$20 each shipped *on these coat.



drlivingston said:


> Here are a few coats that I am selling for $25 each shipped CONUS.
> 
> 1) Nigels Drape Clothing---Brown and burgundy houndstooth that is 3-button, fully lined, and unvented. No size tag but would be approx. 42-43R.
> P2P-------22.5"
> Shoulder-20"
> BOC------30.5"
> Sleeve---24"
> 
> 
> 
> 2) H.Freeman & Sons---Trendaire-Made in USA, Tagged 45L. It is off-white, red, and blue plaid. It has a two-button front and is half-lined.
> P2P-------23.5"
> Shoulder-19"
> BOC------32"
> Sleeve---26.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Norman Hilton---Tagged a 41L (but has obviously been altered to a regular length) It is a 3/2 sack that is half-lined with a center-vent. It is a gray and white glen plaid with red (horizontal) and blue (vertical) accent stripes. Made in the U.S.A., this is a beautiful jacket.
> P2P-------23"
> Shoulder-18.5"
> BOC------30.25"
> Sleeve---24.25"


----------



## TheTVofP

*Chore Coat*

Pointer Brand Chore Coat in Brown Duck, size Large. Excellent condition and proudly made in the USA. This jacket is unlined, has four patch pockets, brass buttons, and is quite durable. The first picture shows the color most accurately. Please contact with any questions. Thanks! SOLD.

Measures 24" Chest, 35" Sleeve (from center of collar), and 29" BoC.


----------



## Danny

Some LL Bean Oxfords...All 15.5/33. $17 CONUS each. Green/White Uni stripe, Green Tattersall, Blue/White Uni stripe.


----------



## catside

*Incredible Yellow/green J Press tweed 3/2 sack 42-43 ML-L*

From personal collection, thus 43, in this case L but will fit to 42, as usual go with measurements
J Press 3/2 sack tweed, yellow-green (please look at all pics, close up is more accurate color), boucle material.
Incredibly good condition. You will love this. As good as it gets.
$85 conus or best offer.

P to P 22 and 1/8 "
Arms 26"
BOC 32"
Sh 18 and 3/4"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/o990.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/chkk.jpg/

Rest of the Photos
https://imageshack.us/g/1/10339512/

https://img801.imageshack.us/i/xdc9.jpg/


----------



## jkidd41011

abeln2672 said:


> *DROP + UPDATE:*
> 
> I sold the shirt with button cuffs separately for $35, and would now be willing to sell any of the others (all French cuff) individually for the same price. OR, take the lot for $90! 3 handsome French cuff shirts from a top American maker for $90...tempted?


Sent you message on these.


----------



## Bohan

TweedyDon said:


> the right-hand epaulette is missing a button, but it is still held in place with thread; this would be an easy fix.


Especially easy because there are two extra buttons on the inside. Got it today - great jacket!


----------



## gerbilunit

newcomer here but a lurker for a while. such beautiful items. nothing in my size though i feel  

anything in 36s/7.5e/ 29 or 30 waist  i want so much here!


----------



## Pink and Green

Anything that small tends to be rare/expensive. Ask the 38R guys how quick their stuff goes. On top of that you'll be hunting for stuff that was rare to begin with - Brooks' boys stuff, and transitional items from teen to man (I used to have to buy 28 pants through 30 when I was in high school. Thankfully I'm fatter now LOL). From time to time you can find some size 30 pants (some smaller trad stuff was posted a page back or so - York Street madras, some other things). Good luck, but realize your items have limited appeal so most thrifters won't pick something up they can only sell to one or two people.


----------



## mhj

It's hard to find stuff on the larger end too, I rarely find any 46R's. It's a good thing for my budget, if I were a 40 or 42 I'd have to build more closets in the house.



Pink and Green said:


> Anything that small tends to be rare/expensive. Ask the 38R guys how quick their stuff goes. On top of that you'll be hunting for stuff that was rare to begin with - Brooks' boys stuff, and transitional items from teen to man (I used to have to buy 28 pants through 30 when I was in high school. Thankfully I'm fatter now LOL). From time to time you can find some size 30 pants (some smaller trad stuff was posted a page back or so - York Street madras, some other things). Good luck, but realize your items have limited appeal so most thrifters won't pick something up they can only sell to one or two people.


----------



## Reuben

mhj said:


> It's hard to find stuff on the larger end too, I rarely find any 46R's. It's a good thing for my budget, if I were a 40 or 42 I'd have to build more closets in the house.


Yeah, 46L doesn't come around too often either. At least it's better as a 46/38 than when I was a 52/40.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Gentle Reminder About Paying

Most folks are very good and those who are not are, overwhelmingly, decent folk who mean no ill. That said, two things to remember when making purchases here:

1. Pay promptly. Do not claim something, then disappear for a day or six without making prior arrangements. This happens more often than it should, and the result is sellers left hanging or things getting sold to folks who got in line second but paid first. There is no way for a seller to know whether someone will disappear or re-appear, so it is understandable if an item gets sold to someone else eight hours after you claimed it but did not pay. If you have access to a computer to send a PM, then you have access to PayPal. If you claimed something and PM to get a PayPal address, check back for an answer within a few hours, then promptly consummate the deal when you get the address. Everyone has their own rules, and circumstances vary, but I generally won't wait more than three hours before going to the next person in line. It is frustrating for someone to say dibs, then hear crickets, and it happens more than it should. If you do delay consummating a transaction and miss out, don't blame the seller.

2. If you pay with PayPal, use the personal payment option. Otherwise, PP takes a cut that amounts to, roughly, $1 for every $22.50 you send. That might not sound like much, but a fair amount of the stuff sold here is getting passed on at cost, or sometimes below cost. When there is a profit made, it generally isn't much. Consider a BB OCBD, which typically fetches $15 or so (a veritable steal). Shipping alone can cost as much as $8, depending on packaging and destination. Figure acquisition cost of $5 in the wild. That leaves $2 for the seller, and we haven't even gotten into gas and the (considerable) time spent taking pictures and posting. Most sellers do this as a hobby, we are all, so far as I know, honest as can be. So don't be giving PayPal money for nothing.

Thanks for the attention and carry on.


----------



## Bohan

32rollandrock said:


> I generally won't wait more than three hours before going to the next person in line.


Too short a wait IMO. Some people may PM to get a paypal address near bedtime. They shouldn't have to stay awake for a few more hours. What's the big deal about waiting for the next day before you sell to the second person on line?



> 2. If you pay with PayPal, use the personal payment option. Otherwise, PP takes a cut that amounts to, roughly, $1 for every $22.50 you send.


This was slightly confusing to me the first time I paid with Paypal ouside of ebay. I've heard it called a gift payment, friends and family (I think that's what Paypal calls it), and now personal payment. I had to do a little research before I was sure enough that they're the same thing, and I did a little research into the seller too. The same buyer protection doesn't apply with payments to friends and family. I do use that option when requested (I wonder whether I should use it even when not requested) but PayPal doesn't have my checking account number and charges me a fee when I send a friends and family payment. I wonder if the fee would apply if it was a purchase payment.


----------



## gamma68

For me, it's reasonable to wait 24 hours for payment after someone claims an item. That gives someone a full day to perhaps take care of more urgent business, if needed. After 24 hours, I think a follow-up PM to the buyer is appropriate. If there is no response within another 24 hours, then I think it's fair to release the item to a subsequent interested party. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bohan

Would you wash an old but clean looking safari jacket that you bought here before wearing it? I'm leaning toward washing it. Just wondering.


----------



## Barnavelt

*3/2 roll suit from Baltimore Trad icon Eddie Jacobs Ltd.*

- Made in USA of 100% imported wool 
- Fully lined and canvassed 
- Center vent, 3 button cuffs 
- Jacket laid flat; Shoulders 20, Pit to Pit 23, Waist 21.5, Length 32.5, Sleeve 24 (+2 inches to let) - Trousers laid flat; Waist 19 (at least 3 inches to let out), Rise 14, Inseam 29.5, Outseam 42, 1.5 inch cuffs - No labelled size but approx 44L

*Tiny wear spot inside lining near the collar and another area of wear in the liner behind one pocket. Neither are visible and it would appear to me that neither should get any larger. Seems like it got snagged.

**No idea why Photobucket continues to leave my uploaded pics un-rotated. My apologies.

*Asking $70 CONUS*


----------



## tonyanthony1970

1. Asking $15
Polo Ralph Lauren Madrass Multi Color Shirt
P2P - 24"
Length - 32.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Fabric - Hand woven cotton; made in Hong Kong
Condition - Excellent





2. Tommy Bahama Asking $15
Color - Stripe
Pattern - Stripe
Size - Label list Medium. Actually Size XL
Condition - Very Excellent



3. Canali Proposta Asking $25 Shipped*CANALI PROPOSTA SLACKS/TROUSERS Sz 35X29 Q*

Waist 17.5"
Inseam 29' Cuffed/Uncuffed 31
Inverted Dart Pleats
Cuffed
Condition - Excellent



4. Brooks Brothers 1818 Asking $20
Size - 32x30
Color - Taupe
Pleated - Yes
Cuff - Yes
Origin - Canada
Fabric - 100% Wool
Lined to Knee - Yes
Condition - Excellent



5. Lauren Ralph Lauren - Asking $17
Color-Wheat (Shade of Brown)
Size-35x32
Fabric-100% Wool
Pleated - Yes
Inner Lined - Yes


----------



## Danny

Danny said:


> Some LL Bean Oxfords...All 15.5/33. $17 CONUS each. Green/White Uni stripe, Green Tattersall, Blue/White Uni stripe.


Blue/White stripe and tattersall spoken for pending payment. Green/white stripe still available.


----------



## L-feld

Furlough bump. With all this free time on my hands, I should be posting a whole bunch more jackets in the 46ish range.



L-feld said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate venue, but I am selling off a lot of my wardrobe that has gotten too big for me. If you're in the 44-46 range, get ready!
> 
> Here are a bunch of wonderful fall jackets. These are all half canvassed. All jackets are $60, including shipping in the continental US.
> (Please note, chest is measured P2P and doubled and length is from BOC.)
> 
> Olive Brooks Bros. Tweed, half lined, 3/2 roll sack, Made in USA
> shoulder: 19"; chest: 48"; waist: 46"; sleeve: 26"; length: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Bros. Brooksease Blazer, Fully Lined, patch pockets, brass buttons, Made in USA
> shoulder: 18.5"; chest: 46"; waist: 44"; sleeve: 23"; length: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Doeskin Flannel Blazer, Fully lined, 2 button, darted, hook vent, Made in Canada
> shoulder: 19.5"; chest: 48"; waist: 46"; sleeve: 24.75"; length: 31 in.


----------



## conductor

Beautiful Southwick 3/2 blazer. Sack cut, two button sleeve, lightweight hopsack (click the first thumbnail for a detail of the fabric), half lined and partially canvassed. Old union label. In good condition. No pulls or holes. Great polka dot liner! Asking $35 shipped conus. CLAIMED

No size tag - 38R/S ish?

Measurements

Chest 20.5"
Sleeve 24.5" +1"
Length 29"
Shoulder 17"


----------



## Barnavelt

Does anyone have an old "snap in" style liner that would fit a size 42 Barbour border? Barring that would anyone know of a source for NOS? I know the company will retrofit with a zipper but I'd prefer not to go that route if possible. I'm also looking for a snap on hood for same in sage green.


----------



## abeln2672

jkidd41011 said:


> Sent you message on these.


Thanks...I replied to your "visitor" message on my profile. I'm apparently not able to send any more PM's until my post count reaches 15 (guess I need to be posting more and buying less, lol!), so let me know if you have any issues reaching me. Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

No takers...?



sbdivemaster said:


> *In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*
> 
> Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
> is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
> Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
> Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
> Made in USA!
> *PRICE: $18 > $15*
> I paid $20 on eBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
> for a new belt.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Barn Coat, Sweaters, and some Flannel Shirts!*

*A great selection of cold weather clothes!
*
*In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35 > $30*

************************************
*Great for The Fall! Winter Sweaters Too!

All Sweaters in Great Condition -
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one... Let's Make A Deal!*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Brooks Brothers Navy Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Looks like it may be unworn.
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 26.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; appears new; Vintage Tag!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25 > $22**LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 23.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $35 > $25**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 25"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2C: 21.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 25.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $22* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*Brooks Brothers Grey w/Blue V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks new! (If I didn't live
in the mediterranean desert, this would be in my closet!)
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED:* Medium
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 35"
S2C: 27"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $35 > $30* *Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 18.5"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18* 

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## MycroftH

Alright, I feel the need to get something off my chest here regarding TweedyDon. I bought one of the sport coats from his big jacket extravaganza last week, and it arrived a couple days ago.

I *immediately* noticed that:

a) It's exactly as described
b) It's in mint condition, doesn't look like it was ever even worn
c) fit like a glove, since the measurements were dead spot on
d) color even better than in the pictures

This is now the FIFTH jacket I have bought from TD, and every time it's been the EXACT SAME THING! I'm also willing to bet that the first time I wear it someone will probably compliment on it, just like the other jackets.

It's 2013 for goodness sake... how is it possible for this kind of thing to be happening?


----------



## Reuben

Time machine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## imme

MycroftH said:


> Alright, I feel the need to get something off my chest here regarding TweedyDon. I bought one of the sport coats from his big jacket extravaganza last week, and it arrived a couple days ago.
> 
> I *immediately* noticed that:
> 
> a) It's exactly as described
> b) It's in mint condition, doesn't look like it was ever even worn
> c) fit like a glove, since the measurements were dead spot on
> d) color even better than in the pictures
> 
> This is now the FIFTH jacket I have bought from TD, and every time it's been the EXACT SAME THING! I'm also willing to bet that the first time I wear it someone will probably compliment on it, just like the other jackets.
> 
> It's 2013 for goodness sake... how is it possible for this kind of thing to be happening?


Maybe he works for the NSA?


----------



## TweedyDon

Dear Mycroft,

Ask Sherlock--he'll know! 

All best,

Tweedydon

PS: I'm thinking of branching out sartorially, maybe acquiring a golden pince-nez. Thoughts?

PPS: MANY THANKS for your exceptionally kind words!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always--OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) OLD SCHOOL "Red Label" 3/2 sack from Jos. A. Banks--back when it was good!*

The Red Label Jos. A. Banks clothing dates from when Banks was a lesser-known rival to Brooks Brothers, and offered items that were excellent quality and timelessly styled. This jacket is a lovely example of that late and lamented Banks--a lovely 3/2 sack jacket cut from a lighter-weight tweed whose colourway is lovely--a wonderful, heathery mossy tannish brown flecked throughout with cream and slate, like one of the more subtle Donegals. The jacket has a lovely high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 sack--a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS--or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*2) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey herringbone.*

This is wonderful--and shows that sometimes, even the current version of Banks gets it right! Cut from THE classic Harris Tweed--cream and grey herringbone with flecks of the colours of the Hebridean countryside, here, moss green, gorse yellow, and occasional sea blue--this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. This appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined; it has three button cuffs and a center vent. It's very subtly darted, and cut as a high roll 3/2.5 lapel. This is a lovely jacket!

*This is a bargain at just $40, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2



    

*3) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*4) BEAUTIFUL Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack!*

This is beautiful! Made in the USA, this lovely Harris tweed is a wonderful heathery mixture of light brown, lichen green, and slate blue in a wonderfully subtle combination. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. This is a lovely jacket, with the only flaw being a small rub mark at the top of the left-hand inside pocket. As such, this Orvis is a steal at just

*$40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*5) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*6) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*7) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $18, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*8) NWT light green silk jacket by Coconut Grove.*

This is a lovely jacket, and while it's not really appropriate for the Fall (unless you like in a warm climate, such as Florida) it would be a great jacket to buy not cheaply and store away for Spring. Made from 100% silk, this is fully lined, and a standard two button front, with subtle darts. It has side vents, and comes with all of its original tags. The lining features pick stitching. It's in excellent, new, condition. 
*
Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 48L. Measurements:
*
Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 33



    

*9) NWOT LOVELY Charles Tyrwhitt houndstooth jacket, in silk, linen, cotton, and wool!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from a cloth that's a lovely soft and wearable blend of silk, linen, cotton and wool the colourway of this jacket is beautiful--a blue and white houndstooth! This cloth was woven in England. This is perfectly complemented by its lining in pink (for the sides) and navy (for the shoulders), which is further complemented by the white polka dots on a navy background trim to the pocket edges in the interior and the underside of the pocket flaps. the lining also features pick stitching!

As befits a jacket from a British tailoring firm, this has a two button front and is darted. It also features lovely slanted hacking pockets and twin vents. The jacket is half-canvassed. It's also in excellent condition--all exterior pockets are still basted shut, and so this is clearly unworn. This is a truly lovely jacket, and a steal at just

*$49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

MIS-Tagged a 48R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8



      

*10) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $55--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*11) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*12) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $50--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*13) BEAUTIFUL Fall Houndstooth tweed by Bardstown--with elbow patches and ticket pocket!*

This is a beautiful Fall jacket! It's a houndstooth, with a chestnut base and overlays of bracket and dark, dark purple--highly unusual and very beautiful! These are complemented by an overcheck of slate-chicory blue. The cloth is only the start--this also features suede elbow patches, an ornamental throat latch, and a ticket pocket--which is either basted shut or else is itself ornamental. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. This also features leather covered football buttons. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32



     

*14) MADE IN THE USA Hardwick Houndstooth tweed*

A very nice tweed from the workhorse American maker Hardwick, this appears to be half-canvassed, has a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and is cut from a lovely houndstooth tweed that's a medly of bracken, bark, and dark wineberry red. This is a lovely Fall jacket, and the mid-weight of the tweed makes it very versatile. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve 23 1/4 (+1 3/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



    

*15) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*16) RECENT Harris tweed by JAB*

This is a very nice Harris tweed indeed! Made for Jos. A. Bank, this lovely jacket is a classic brown herringbone, with pumpkin orange, berry red, moss green and gorse yellow flecks throughout--a classic Harris tweed colourway! The jacket features leather-covered football buttons, a standard two-button front, a single vent, and a full lining. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 44XL, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/8
Length: 34



    

*17) ORIGINAL 1960's Blazer by Penney's!*

This is wonderful--and shows that penney's used to produce very, very nice menswear indeed back in the day! Cut from a very dark charcoal cloth, this has all of the 1960's details a trad could want--a very high 2.5/3 button lapel--almost a three button front--very narrow 1960s lapels, a single vent, and two button cuffs. And don't be fooled by the fact that this is from Penney's--this appears to be FULLY canvassed. It has only one interior pocket, to maintain its sleek lines.

While I can detect no flaws in this jacket, it's clearly a 1960s original, and so I rate it conservatively as being in Very Good condition. *Hence, asking just $22, or offer, for this little gem.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



   

*18) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*19) BEAUTIFUL Kevin & Howlin Donegal Tweed.!*

*FREE!*

This is beautiful! Cut from a rare and lovely checkerboard tweed in black, mustard, and slate grey. Made by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin, this is darted, fully lined, and has dual vents. It has single button cuffs, as is standard in older UK firms, and was Made in Ireland.

This does has several small holes throughout, some of which are shown, but this are hard to see owing to the complexity of the tweed. As such, this jacket is just in Good condition, and hence is just $13. (FREE--just pay shipping!)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31










 https://s290.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=DSC01406_zpsc98fed19.jpg     

*20) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*21) RARE! Mervin S. Levine jacket--New York tailor who dressed Joe Bushkin!*

This is a beautiful jacket--as well it should be, since it was made by the (now closed) new York tailoring firm of Mervin S. Levine, the company that used to make suits fro Joe Bushkin, the jazz pianist, in the 1930's. Bushkin considered his $30 suits from Levine's to be THE indication of his success as a jazz great, as he details in this 1983 article from The New Yorker:

https://www.joebushkin.com/pdf/Article For Site.pdf

This jacket wasn't made for Bushkin--but it was made for Oscar Kosh, the paper baron who founded the Case Paper Co. in Philadelphia.

And it lives up to its pedigree!

This jacket is cut from a wonderful rich chestnut herringbone cloth that drapes beautifully and has a wonderful hand. Although the fabric content isn't given, I'd be surprised if there wasn't some cashmere in this. It's fully lined, and fully canvassed. It's a three button front, with a lovely lapel roll--close to a 2.5/3. It's subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. The pockets are slightly slanted.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30



   

*22) Size 36, 38: Made in Italy for SAKS Glen Plaid jacket in Cashmere, Wool, and Silk!*

This is beautiful, and would be a perfect jacket to transition into Fall in! Cut from a blend of cashmere (25%), silk (30%), and wool (45%), the fabric of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed, and has a three button front with subtle darting. It is fully lined and unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features pick stitching in the lining, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged EU46, US36, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



    

*23) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Henry Jacobson Reversible Raincoat/Topcoat in Cotton and Wool.*

*New and Unworn*, this lovely and versatile coat comes complete with its original packet of spare buttons and small packet of silica crystals to prevent moisture damage!

The outer shell--the raincoat side--is 100% cotton, and features lapped seams down the back and traditional slash pockets. It's a lovely creamy-ivory colour, and is unblemished--as you'd expect from a NWOT garment!

The inner shell--that which forms the camel-coloured wool topcoat when the garment is reversed--is a lovely honey camel colour. It features jetted straight pockets, and is made from 95% wool, and 5% nylon for strength.

This coat is FULLY REVERSIBLE; it features two sets of buttons (marked "Henry Jacobson") which have been offset, and the collar is designed to function fully no matter which side is outermost. This is a very nicely designed garment!

*Asking just $42, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers are very welcome!

Tagged a L, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 22 (Note that owing to the cut the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 35 1/2


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*ECCO Men's Lounge Moc Braided Slip-on Sz 10.5US/44 EU - Now $30 Or Best Offer*

A slightly dressed-up look is offered by its soft leather and classic styling, while inside a world of comfort waits. The extra-thickly padded insole dual elastic gores add cushioning and slip-on ease.
You are about to buy a 100% authentic pair of mens Lounge Moc Braid loafers-shoes by ECCO. The model number is 6429400709

Color: Cognac
Condition: LNWT

[/VIDEO]
[/VIDEO]









[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Price Drop



tonyanthony1970 said:


> *J&M Crown Aristocraft Black Size 8.5D* - *Available $50 Now $35
> *The Crown Aristocraft was the pinnacle of Johnston & Murphy shoemaking. This is a calfskin shoe, made--at that time--almost entirely by hand. After the early 1990s, the Crown slipped in both quality of shoemaking, and in quality of materials used. At the time this one was made, however, the Crown Aristocraft rivaled any shoe made in America. The last Crown was made in the USA several years ago. Today, Johnston Murphy shoes are made off-shore, and have virtually nothing to do with their proud heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> *ECCO Lounge Braided Loafers Cognac Sz 10.5D/EUR 44 Now $30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AE Woodstock Premium Handsewn slip-On loafers mens casual shoes (I will post photos very soon)*
> SZ 11.5B
> Origin: USA
> Color: British Tan
> 
> Leather sole men's slip-on loafer casual shoes
> Moc-toe with single shawl and tassels
> Leather lining
> Features a double kiltie and braided lacing
> Single oak leather sole
> Handsewn construction (learn about our 212 steps of Craftsmanship)
> Manufactured on the Handsewn 114 Last
> This shoe is eligible for our full Recrafting service (learn about Allen Edmonds legendary shoe Recrafting)
> 
> Link to AE site of actual shoe
> 
> 
> Shirts
> *E. Zegna Stripe Linen BD Shirt XL *
> 
> 
> *Luciano Barbera Plaid/Check L/S Shirt Sz XL*
> 
> 
> *Other Items to Come Later After Taking Photos*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any interest in these Bass camp mocs, barely worn, size 8m? I can pick them up for $30 shipped. PM me with interest.


----------



## catside

I saw the secret to TweedyDon's tweeds. It's right in pics. He spins his own yarn!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and a couple new items...*

Florsheim Royal Imperial LWB w/ v-cleat heel - 9D

Very lightly worn, uppers are in fantastic shape, soles are barely worn, insides are clean. Asking $55 > $50



~42XL grey Harris Tweed
Fully lined, two button closure, grey with specks of color throughout. Asking $32 > $29



38 x 30 Brooks Brothers cords - Clark fit. Brown. Uncuffed flat front. Asking $22



Brooks Brothers penny loafers - black. Made in USA, so I'm assuming these are Alden. Size 9.5 D. There are nickel-sized scuffs on the rear of each shoe (shown.) Other than those these are in great shape, clean, with light wear to the soles and heels. Asking $40.


----------



## duckbill

*Ebay flipping of items sold on the Exchange?*

I thought that this jacket sounded very familiar.....https://www.ebay.com/itm/190917169070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And I was right!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1445009#post1445009

I PM'd Tweedy about this jacket when it was originally listed here, and was told it was sold.... Judging by the questions asked on the ebay listing it seems it was sold to a flipper, not someone who wanted to actually wear it.

This ain't right.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Wow. That's low.


----------



## Pentheos

duckbill said:


> I thought that this jacket sounded very familiar.....https://www.ebay.com/itm/190917169070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And I was right!
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1445009#post1445009
> 
> I PM'd Tweedy about this jacket when it was originally listed here, and was told it was sold.... Judging by the questions asked on the ebay listing it seems it was sold to a flipper, not someone who wanted to actually wear it.
> 
> This ain't right.


What's more, they used TD's photos and plagiarized his description.

Item location: South Pasadena, California.


----------



## nonartful dodger

So many words to described this. None of them positive.


Pentheos said:


> What's more, they used TD's photos and plagiarized his description.
> 
> Item location: South Pasadena, California.


----------



## Bohan

Big deal out of nothing IMO.

(but no, it wasn't me)


----------



## EngProf

Happily, the Venerable Tweed will know to whom he sold it and can, if he finds this as off-putting as I do, resolve not to sell to him again.


----------



## drlivingston

Ease up, guys... We don't sell things here with stipulations. *MANY *of the things that I have sold here have been flipped on eBay. And, yes, sometimes they do use my pics and description. I was actually flattered that they considered my sub-par photography and description skills good enough to copy. :redface: At any rate, there is no sense in me building up a resentment for something that I have no hope of controlling. Once I put an item in a box and hand it to the USPS, it is no longer my property. Even if it gets flipped 10 times, I know that eventually someone will get the item who will appreciate it.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

TweedyDon said:


> Dear Mycroft,
> 
> Ask Sherlock--he'll know!
> 
> All best,
> 
> Tweedydon


Great response TD!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

errant post


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

5 ties for $50 shipped CONUS

please message me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers
Olive Suit
3/2 Sack
Tagged 40 L

P2P 21.5"
S2S 18"
BOC 32.25"
Sleeve 25.5"

Waist 17.5"
Inseam 30.5"
Outseam 42.5"
Hem 2.75"

Second button is cracked and lining over vent has a few loose stitches

$62 shipped CONUS

PM me if you have any questions


----------



## TheTVofP

*Fall Offerings*

Anderson Little basketweave tweed in a very unique green/blue color. The jacket has a 3/2 roll, three patch pockets, two button sleeves, is half lined, and has a single vent. It also has the old union label and is in great shape for its age. I was having difficulty capturing the color in my photos, so if someone is interested but needs a better view of the color, let me know. Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

Measures 20" chest, 24.5" sleeve, 19" shoulder, and 29.5" BoC.

  

Woolrich shirt jacket in a brown plaid, size L. Jacket has a 100% wool shell with a slightly fuzzy feel and appearance. The liner is an acrylic faux fur and the sleeve liner is quilted. It also features two front flap chest pockets, button cuffs, and a sort of double vent going on with the side seams. This jacket is very warm! Asking $30 shipped CONUS.

Measures 23.5 chest, 34" sleeve, and 28" BoC

 

Pendleton "Heritage Limited Edition" wool shirt in a great colorway, size Large. Shirt has a single chest pocket, suede elbow patches, and is in excellent condition. Asking $20 shipped CONUS

Measures 25" chest, 35" sleeve, and 32.5" BoC


----------



## catside

drlivingston said:


> Ease up, guys... We don't sell things here with stipulations. *MANY *of the things that I have sold here have been flipped on eBay. And, yes, sometimes they do use my pics and description. I was actually flattered that they considered my sub-par photography and description skills good enough to copy. :redface: At any rate, there is no sense in me building up a resentment for something that I have no hope of controlling. Once I put an item in a box and hand it to the USPS, it is no longer my property. Even if it gets flipped 10 times, I know that eventually someone will get the item who will appreciate it.


Agreed. I do not see flippers roaming at the boards. Profit of margin is usually slim. If I know you and that you'll wear what I lovingly found, I will be more leaning to discount the price but otherwise my thrifting hobby is self sustaining, I will sell to flippers at my prices. If I don't sell, I get stuck with all these stuff that I buy just bc they are interesting. You can not imagine the types of stuff I bought from thrift stores over the years. I am still wondering what to do with that Swaine Addeley hunting tweed that I bought, or couple of tweed three pieces that does not fit and will never. Thankfully I am receiving professional help for my hoarding: A threat of size 8 womens' boots on my back


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings

Florsheim beefrolloafers
8 1/2B
$20 shipped



  

Berle trousers, worsted wool, black
Cuffed and pleated
Waist 18 1/2"
Inseam 29 1/2"
Outseam 41"
Leg opening 9 3/4"
$18 shipped



 

Southwick sportcoat, labeled 46 Tall, brown with darker and lighter brown overchecks
Pit to Pit 22
Shoulders 21
BoC 33
Waist 23
Sleeve 26
$30 shipped



   

There's a stain, which is not nearly as noticable as the photo makes it look



Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$35 shipped



      [/QUOTE]


----------



## gamma68

*TWO NOS SERO BUTTON DOWN SHIRTS*

Two shirts for your consideration. Both are in their original packaging, which has never been opened. Folded with pins intact.

One shirt is ecru, the other is yellow. Both are tagged 16-33. The collars measure about 3" from fold to point below the button. Both are 65% polyester, 35% cotton.

*Asking $15 each, or $25 for both CONUS.*


----------



## hooker4186

One old thing and some new things as well. Please feel free to buy these and then flip on eBay!

New With Tags Cable Car Clothiers Red Stripe Buttondown 15.5 x 33 - *NOW JUST $35
*P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" 
Shoulder: 18.34"
Length (bottom of collar): 31.5"








On to the new stuff:

First up a blackwatch-ish plaid jacket from Corbin. Heavy wool, but not quite tweed. Undarted, 3-roll-2 sack. Single vented, partially lined. Untagged but should be right for a 40R. Measurements are:
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length (from bottom of collar): 31"
Asking $*35 *shipped CONUS

Click here for a gallery of more images:


http://imgur.com/J11UG


Next up, from the same donor, same shop. A beautiful Hickey Freeman customized clothes check (I always forget, is this guncheck, shepherds check, or what??). A bit heavier than the flannel above, also a 3-roll-2 sack, single vent, partially lined.
Untagged but should be right for a 40R. Measurements are:
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 18"
Length (from bottom of collar): 31"
Asking *$SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*.

Gallery of images here:


http://imgur.com/a


Nice flecked wool Aran Sweater - no tagged size but should work for an XL/46. Asking *$SOLD PENDING PAYMENT
*Chest: 24"
Length: 29"

Gallery Here:


http://imgur.com/A9W0x


Loro Piana Cloth Brooks Brothers Navy Two Button Blazer - single vent. Asking *$125 *shipped CONUS
Tagged a 38R. 
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31








Gallery Here:


http://imgur.com/lAGdE


----------



## WillBarrett

WillBarrett said:


> Here's a list of goodies I'm unloading. All prices include shipping, and offers are welcome. I'm willing to cut deals if you order multiple iterms.
> 
> ***I have not included measurements, but they are forthcoming. If you're seriously interested, shoot me a PM and I'll get it going. Very busy around here with a newborn, but wanted to go ahead and put these up****
> 
> First and foremost, a beautiful Brooks Brothers suit.
> 
> View attachment 8927
> View attachment 8928
> 
> 
> 3/2, undarted. Jacket is size 43R and pants have a 38 waist. Again, please contact for specific measurements. Selling for $90 with shipping included. No flaws at all here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Orvis sunwashed shirt - navy gingham in size L. $20 shipping included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Blue Gitman Bros dress shirt from Mobley and Sons in Birmingham, Alabama. Size is 16.5x34. $20 with shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Black Watch made in Scotland cashmere sweater from Neiman Marcus. Size L. Asking $45 with shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater vest in yellow. Size L. Asking $15 with shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Pinpoint, point collar Brooks Brothers dress shirt in blue. Size 17.5 x 33. Asking $20 with shipping included.
> 
> Lastly - a H. Freeman and Sons suit - some flaws and so I'm selling cheap. Note the weird stitching on the leg and fade mark on the belt buckle.
> 
> PRICE IS ONLY $25 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Nice tweed jacket here from Alexander Julian - made in USA for Parisian. Fits about like a 42R. Kills me that is too big because I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Leather buttons, undarted...simply beautiful. Seriously wouldn't sell this unless it didn't fit. Size 42R - asking for $50 with shipping included.


Sunday night bump...

Measurements ready to roll - y'all hit me up.


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> Ease up, guys... We don't sell things here with stipulations. *MANY *of the things that I have sold here have been flipped on eBay. And, yes, sometimes they do use my pics and description. I was actually flattered that they considered my sub-par photography and description skills good enough to copy. :redface: At any rate, there is no sense in me building up a resentment for something that I have no hope of controlling. Once I put an item in a box and hand it to the USPS, it is no longer my property. Even if it gets flipped 10 times, I know that eventually someone will get the item who will appreciate it.


Good for you, DrL--and I agree! I could go the ebay route myself, and no doubt make more money... But it wouldn't be as fun, and, no matter what eBay might claim, it's not a community like we have here. I'm prefer to make less, have fun, and if some things get purchased for resale at prices I happily agreed to, that's OK by me! 

And watch the listings next week--LOTS of goodies coming, many courtesy of Patrick and efdll!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I agree that once it's sold, it is gone and up to the buyer to decide its best use. Can't wait to see Patrick's stuff--he's nearly my size and with better taste...


----------



## catside

Price drop and last call before consignment to ebait



catside said:


> From personal collection, thus 43, in this case L but will fit to 42, as usual go with measurements
> J Press 3/2 sack tweed, yellow-green (please look at all pics, close up is more accurate color), boucle material.
> Incredibly good condition. You will love this. As good as it gets.
> $75 conus
> 
> P to P 22 and 1/8 "
> Arms 26"
> BOC 32"
> Sh 18 and 3/4"
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/o990.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/chkk.jpg/
> 
> Rest of the Photos
> https://imageshack.us/g/1/10339512/


----------



## sskim3

1. Burberry Kensington Navy DB Blazer 46 XL - Great condition and rare for the tall man. *SOLD...*








Measurements:Chest - 48" 
Shoulder - 20" 
Sleeve - 28" 
Waist - 45" (taken from first button) 
Length - 36" 
​
2. Brooks Brother Gray Suit 42 S/R. Small pull of fabric on left leg. *Asking $45 shipped CONUS.*









Measurements for jacket: Chest - 44" 
Shoulder - 20" 
Sleeve - 23" with 2" to let out 
Waist - 42" (taken from top bottom) 
Length - 31.5" ​Measurement of pants: Waist -35" 
Length - 30"
​
3. Canali Navy Sportscoat 42 S/R. *Asking $45 shipped CONUS.*









Measurements: 
Chest - 44" 
Shoulder - 19" 
Sleeve - 24" 
Waist - 40" (taken from top button) 
Length -31"

​4. Brooks Brother Navy Suit Jacket 46 R. 90% wool/10% cashmere. Made in Italy. *Asking for $40 shipped CONUS*









Measurements:
Chest - 48" 
Shoulder - 20" 
Sleeve - 25" 
Waist - 44" (taken from first button) 
Length - 32"

​5. Brooks Brothers Navy Sportscoat 42 L. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*









Measurements:Chest - 45" 
Shoulder - 19" 
Sleeve - 25.5" 
Waist - 43" (taken from top button) 
Length - 33" 
​
6. Vintage Hickey Freeman Navy Sportscoat 42 R. *Asking $45 shipped CONUS.*









Measurements:
Chest - 44" 
Shoulder - 18.5" 
Sleeve -24" 
Waist - 41" 
Length - 31" 

​7. Jos A Bank Trench Coat 40s. *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*









Measurements: 
Chest - 50" 
Shoulder - 21" 
Sleeve - 25" 
Length - 50"

​8. Timberland Corduroy Olive Green Jacket Large*.** Asking $35 shipped CONUS*








 
See more pictures on

9. Oxxford Imperator Kenilworth 43R, 3-button, single vent, 1/2 lined, a couple of very small holes on side approx. elbow height. 
I got this from DrLivingston but doesn't fit me as well as I hoped. The jacket has some flaws. See pics. *Asking $10 shipped CONUS.* 
Measurements:
Chest-----22.5
Shoulder-18.5
BOC------31.25
Sleeve---24.25​
Please PM me if you have any questions or want additional pictures. Thanks for looking.


----------



## drlivingston

I have accumulated too many tweeds! Each coat is $30 shipped.

1) Pendleton--100% virgin wool, made at the Woolen Mills Portland, OR, location, tagged 42R, fully lined, center vent, 2-button front, leather buttons, colors are a gray, dark blue, and rust.
P2P-------22"
Shoulder-19"
BOC------30"
Sleeve---24.75"



2) Jos.A.Bank--100% pure wool, vintage red label, 3/2 sack, unique buttons with horse head, single-button cuffs, imported shetland fabric, center vent, half lined, color is a tan and brown herrinbone with muted salmon and blue vertical accent stripes.
P2P-------22"
Shoulder-19"
BOC------30.5"
Sleeve---24.5"



3) Harris Tweed for Cricketeer--100% pure Scottish wool, half lined, center vent, 2-button, all leather buttons, colors are black, rust, and tan.
P2P-------22"
Shoulder-19"
BOC------32"
Sleeve---24.5"



4) Harris Tweed for Jack Fraser--100% virgin Scottish wool, 2-button, leather buttons, fully lined, center vent, colors are charcoal and gray herringbone with brick red vertical accent stripes. Most likely a 44S.
P2P-------23"
Shoulder-19.5"
BOC------28.75"
Sleeve---24.25"



5) Vintage Harris Tweed for Alexandre (made in England)--100% pure Scottish wool, 3-painted leather button front, single button cuffs, narrow lapels, center vent, fully lined, colors are black, charcoal, and gray. Probably a 40-41S.
P2P-------21.5"
Shoulder-18.5"
BOC------29.5"
Sleeve---25.25"


----------



## mhj

*Barbour Beaufort Jacket - Dark Navy size C46*

I recently purchased this jacket on eBay. After receiving it I had it reproofed by New England Reproofing so it is in top condition. I came to the conclusion that navy isn't my most flattering color and want to sell it and get one in olive or sage. It's already broken in for you, no waiting for years to develop the desired Barbour patina.
Asking $175 OBO shipped to CONUS.


----------



## abeln2672

*FINAL BUMP & DROP:
*These are going to eBay soon :-( Take the lot for $85 shipped CONUS, or make an offer on an individual shirt. I'm also going to try Style Forum on the suggestion of an AAAC member. If it helps anyone, I took measurements on these this morning and discovered them to be pretty slim fitting for a 17.5" neck. Hopefully there's an AAAC member who requires such measurements:

Neck: 17.5
Sleeve: 34.5
Chest: ~ 22.25
Waist: ~ 20.25
Shoulder: 19

I got good feedback from the AAAC member who bought the button cuff shirt: high quality, great shape, and good fit. Help me get rid of the other 3!



abeln2672 said:


> *DROP + UPDATE:*
> 
> I sold the shirt with button cuffs separately for $35, and would now be willing to sell any of the others (all French cuff) individually for the same price. OR, take the lot for $90! 3 handsome French cuff shirts from a top American maker for $90...tempted?





> Originally Posted by *abeln2672*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1450577#post1450577_I bought the shirts below from AlanC last spring, but alas, I'm now offering them for sale here for a couple reasons:
> 
> 1) Despite my best efforts to be more sartorially elegant, I've come to the conclusion that I just can't be bothered with ironing  It's strictly BB and CT non-irons for me!
> 
> 2) I've lost some weight since that time (and hopefully still going), and the necks on these are now noticeably too big for me.
> 
> They really are great shirts! They're finely constructed from noticeably better/thicker fabric than my others shirts, and they just scream "class" when freshly ironed and paired with a nice pair of links! I do hope someone will jump on them.
> 
> As did AlanC, I'd like to sell them as a lot for $125, payable via PayPal. Please PM me with questions or interest. They have been freshly laundered, but will need a good pressing following shipment, of course.
> 
> Original listing below -- all credit for beautiful imagery and eloquent description goes to AlanC! :icon_hailthee:
> 
> All the best, gents!
> 
> Hamilton Custom Shirts -- 17.5 x ~35
> Lot of 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An instant wardrobe of custom shirts from one of America's most exclusive makers. Founded in 1883, Hamilton is based in Houston, Texas. These shirts start at $295/ea and go up from there. It would cost $1200+ to walk into a shop and order this set of shirts.
> 
> Three shirts have French cuffs, one with double button cuffs. All are in excellent condition with years of wear left.
> 
> I am going to offer these as a lot. I'd prefer to sell them that way.
> 
> Asking $125 delivered CONUS for the lot of 4, Paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Patrick06790

Some good stuff in there, if I do say so myself. It was a ruthless cull.


32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I agree that once it's sold, it is gone and up to the buyer to decide its best use. Can't wait to see Patrick's stuff--he's nearly my size and with better taste...


----------



## gamma68

*Ecru shirt has been claimed. Yellow shirt remains available for $15 CONUS*



gamma68 said:


> *TWO NOS SERO BUTTON DOWN SHIRTS*
> 
> Two shirts for your consideration. Both are in their original packaging, which has never been opened. Folded with pins intact.
> 
> One shirt is ecru, the other is yellow. Both are tagged 16-33. The collars measure about 3" from fold to point below the button. Both are 65% polyester, 35% cotton.
> 
> *Asking $15 each, or $25 for both CONUS.*


----------



## mhj

BUMP!



mhj said:


> *Brooks Brothers Argyle 1/2 Zip Sweater - XL*
> 
> Color is shades of brown and maroon, no issues, no smells, excellent condition.
> 
> $35 CONUS
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fstgop7jn/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/gwdl0ns6r/


----------



## CMDC

Some drops...



CMDC said:


> This weekend's humble offerings--compared to TweedyDon's bonanza...
> 
> In all my thrifting, Samuelsohn jackets have been the rarest among the top makers. Well, here's a beautiful example, just a tad too big for me. From the DC trad shop Wm Fox.
> 
> 2 button, lightly darted, brown herringbone with green and orange windowpane. Fully lined.
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +2
> 
> $46 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, white, and blue cotton trousers from "Sports and Specialties Shop"
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 34 x 30
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here's a nice vintage Lacoste polo in yellow. When was the last time you saw a shirt made in Japan?
> Cotton / poly
> Tagged M
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Length: 28.5
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> Columbia Knit Rugby Shirt (greys and black)
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 36
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> JPress wool/silk 3/2 sack sport coat
> Tagged 44 R
> Hook vent
> Herringbone of light blue and olive
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $54 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnston's of Scotland lambswool scarf
> Made in Scotland
> Like new condition
> $17 conus


----------



## Reuben

Anybody interested in a pair of size 7.5 opera pumps? Johnston and Murphy, but when that wasn't a bad thing. Priced at $25 or $30 at a local thrift store.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Re post 22219:

I own this very same Samuelsohn jacket and it's a beauty. On top of it, CMDC is a great fellow to do business with.

(for some reason my tablet won't let me quote properly)


----------



## CMDC

^Thanks much, and the Samuelsohn sold earlier today.


----------



## catside

CMDC said:


> ^Thanks much, and the Samuelsohn sold earlier today.


Great jacket! Was75 bucks in a goodwill here last month!


----------



## catside

I have an USA made , most likely unworn Orvis Highland Tweed, grey, 40, seems to run large . Pm if interest


----------



## imme

I know this isn't a wanted thread, but if anyone comes across a nice Charles Tyrwhitt non-iron slim fit 15.5/32-33 in very good condition during one of their outings and is interested in flipping it to me for a reasonable price, hit me up. It's the only shirt/style I've ever found that fits me OTR, so I'm looking for ones to add to my collection; preferably, with a design that can be worn in a professional setting (maybe something without purple and yellow stripes). French cuffs are preferred, but button cuffs are fine, too.


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$40 shipped



     

Bills Khaki's Sportcoat - 100% cotton, 3 button, patch pockets
Tagged "ML" (medium long)
Pit to pit 24"
Shoulder 20"
BoC 31 1/4"
Waist 21"
Sleeve 26"
$45 shipped



         

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$30 shipped



     

Light blue Brooks Brothers jacket. I really like the color on this, it's a neat SC
Pit to pit 21 3/4"
Shoulder 19"
BoC 29"
Waist 20 1/2"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
$45 shipped



   

Florsheim beefroll loafers
8 1/2B
$20 shipped



  

Berle trousers, worsted wool, black
Cuffed and pleated
Waist 18 1/2"
Inseam 29 1/2"
Outseam 41"
Leg opening 9 3/4"
$18 shipped



 

Southwick sportcoat, labeled 46 Tall, brown with darker and lighter brown overchecks
Pit to Pit 22
Shoulders 21
BoC 33
Waist 23
Sleeve 26
$30 shipped



   

There's a stain, which is not nearly as noticable as the photo makes it look



Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$35 shipped


----------



## CMDC

If anyone's got an interesting emblematic in dark brown--birdies, critters, etc.--that they're willing to part with, let me know. Silk only, though--no poly.


----------



## jkidd41011

CMDC said:


> If anyone's got an interesting emblematic in dark brown--birdies, critters, etc.--that they're willing to part with, let me know. Silk only, though--no poly.


If you can change colors....I have a yellow NOS Robert Talbott with Pheasants. It looks really cool.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> If anyone's got an interesting emblematic in dark brown--birdies, critters, etc.--that they're willing to part with, let me know. Silk only, though--no poly.


I will look...


----------



## mhj

Bump and drop



mhj said:


> *Barbour Beaufort Jacket - Dark Navy size C46*
> 
> I recently purchased this jacket on eBay. After receiving it I had it reproofed by New England Reproofing so it is in top condition. I came to the conclusion that navy isn't my most flattering color and want to sell it and get one in olive or sage. It's already broken in for you, no waiting for years to develop the desired Barbour patina.
> Asking $175 > *$150 OBO* shipped to CONUS.
> 
> View attachment 8970
> View attachment 8971


----------



## jkidd41011

That is an alltime deal on a reproofef Beaufort. And mhj is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Barnavelt

Bump and price drop...



Barnavelt said:


> *3/2 roll suit from Baltimore Trad icon Eddie Jacobs Ltd.*
> 
> - Made in USA of 100% imported wool
> - Fully lined and canvassed
> - Center vent, 3 button cuffs
> - Jacket laid flat; Shoulders 20, Pit to Pit 23, Waist 21.5, Length 32.5, Sleeve 24 (+2 inches to let) - Trousers laid flat; Waist 19 (at least 3 inches to let out), Rise 14, Inseam 29.5, Outseam 42, 1.5 inch cuffs - No labelled size but approx 44L
> 
> *Tiny wear spot inside lining near the collar and another area of wear in the liner behind one pocket. Neither are visible and it would appear to me that neither should get any larger. Seems like it got snagged.
> 
> **No idea why Photobucket continues to leave my uploaded pics un-rotated. My apologies.
> 
> *Asking $60 CONUS*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Drop to $45



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 5 ties for $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> please message me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Olive Suit
> 3/2 Sack
> Tagged 40 L
> 
> P2P 21.5"
> S2S 18"
> BOC 32.25"
> Sleeve 25.5"
> 
> Waist 17.5"
> Inseam 30.5"
> Outseam 42.5"
> Hem 2.75"
> 
> Second button is cracked and lining over vent has a few loose stitches
> 
> $62 shipped CONUS
> 
> PM me if you have any questions


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Ok guys. I haven't posted in while. So I am going to post my findings without pictures until later. All available.

Burberry men's car or trench coat in size 42R Khaki with removable Nova Plaid lining.
Burberry Smoke grey L/S shirt with brand logo inner collar
Kuhlman 80's Two Fold F/C Shirt Euro Sz 42/US large
Zodiac Satin Two Ply 120's Egyptian cotton 
Billy Reid Tuscumbia Plaid Shirt Small Made in Italy
Pendleton Woolen Mills Flannel Plaid Shirt Sz Medium 100% Virgin Wool
Eddie Bauer stripe Bainbridge Flannel Medium
Canali Blue L/S dress shirt
Canali Super 120's Pleated trousers
Faconnable L/S Shirt (2)
*2 Hermes Ties (Claimed after providing photos)*
Camel Hair and Wool Blazer
Mason's L/S Shirt Medium

If anyone is interested before I post photos send me a PM.


----------



## wacolo

_DROPS_

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$35--->$32 Bills Khakis Pink OCBD XXL Clean with no hole or stains. The collar and cuffs are in fine shape. 
Neck 18.5
Chest 29.75
Shoulder 23
Shoulder to end of cuff 25.5

https://postimg.org/image/57mpiam43/ https://postimg.org/image/rr8586w6r/

$30--->$27 Viyella 80/20 Wool Cotton 2XT Clean with no holes or stains. The fabric is soft and the colors are terrific.
Neck 19
Chest 28
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to end of cuff 21.5

https://postimg.org/image/q72t9snsj/ https://postimg.org/image/iv1yhzuyb/

$30--->$27 Barbour Tattersall Sportshirt XL Clean all over with no holes or stains. Plain collar.
Neck 18
Chest 27.5
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to end of cuff 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/bpestab8z/ https://postimg.org/image/9uxcxsyur/

$30--->$27 Peter Millar Tattersall Buttondown Large No stains or holes. The collar and cuffs are in fine shape. 
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21
Shoulder to end of cuff 24

https://postimg.org/image/58wnbpnxv/ https://postimg.org/image/ydzef438z/

$35--->$32 Bills Khakis Poplin Shirt Large Clean and in great shape. This shirt has a plain collar.
Neck 17
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 22
Shoulder to end of cuff 25.5

https://postimg.org/image/6ugih9njn/ https://postimg.org/image/i831sgy2b/

$30--->$27 Orvis Tattersall French Cuff Shirt Medium A great shirt. Plain spread collar and french cuffs. The shirt is clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 21 
Shoulder to end of cuff 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/a1fnemxdf/ https://postimg.org/image/wnkyrdb3n/

$50--->$45 NWT Tommy Hilfiger Tartan Sack by HSM New and unworn. The coat has a single vent and three patch pockets. The joker tag is still on the sleeve, but the content tag is not. I am guessing the coat is all cotton, or it may have some linen blended. I am fairly sure it is 100% Cotton. It is sized as a medium and measures closer to a 42R. Here are the details.....

Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5
Shoulder 20

https://postimg.org/image/56pcu4nlf/ https://postimg.org/image/njpy4oy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/lizejv1wz/

$47--->$40 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check. 

https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/

$40---$35 Hickey Freeman Sack 42R The fabric is not tagged, but I am guessing it is Wool with a bit of silk. A very smooth hand to the fabric, with a slub here and there. The coat is a 3 button sack with a center vent. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 42R but measures out generously so please take note of the measurements.....

Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 24.75 +1"

$20--->$18 LL Bean Red Uni Stripe BD Shirt 16/34 I grabbed this because of the flap pocket. Turns out it is too big for me, but I am hoping someone here might like it. The content/size tag has been removed. I am 99% sure that it is a cotton/poly blend. The shirt is in terrific shape. The collar and cuffs are in fine and I have not found any stains. Please take note of these measurements.....
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder seam 24.25

$27----$24 Bill Blass Camelhair Sportcoat 42R I really wish this one fit me. This one I believe was made by PBM out of Philadelphia. The fabric is a very understated plaid in soft camel hair. The shoulders are not completely natural, but are very nice. Two buttons and a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 23.5 +1.5


----------



## mhj

The Barbour Beaufort above jacket has been sold.


----------



## HerrDavid

Bump before eBay . . . Prices include shipping.



HerrDavid said:


> *
> Lands' End Cotton Crew Neck Sweater, Small - $15
> 
> Saddle shoulders. Color is a pale yellow.
> 
> 
> O'Connell's Pork Pie Bucket Hat, Medium - $20
> 
> Tag clipped, but never worm.
> 
> J. Press York Street Short Sleeves Madras, Medium - $25
> 
> Never worn, new with tags. Note: medium fits like a small. Also worth noting: no puny collar here. Collar measures a full 3 inches.
> 
> Sperry 75th Anniversary Topsider CVO, 8.5 - $35
> 
> Tag clipped, but never worn. Birch color. Something for next summer.
> 
> Lands' End Short Sleeves Madras, Small - $15
> 
> Made in USA. Note: A bit thicker than traditional madras.
> 
> Lands' End Chinos, 30 x 27.5 - $15
> 
> Tailored fit. Must-Iron. Laundered once. Worn at most three times. Cuffed inseam measures: 27.5 inches.
> 
> *


----------



## CMDC

LL Bean lambswool argyle sweater vest
Made in Ireland
Size L

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 26.5

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers ls sport shirt
Like new condition
Size M

$23 conus



















Bow ties--untagged
Red w/medallions; Olive repp

$10 conus each










Bow ties
Purple paisley tagged "Lowe bow"--feels like cotton/silk
Purple glenplaid by Bloomingdales

$10 conus each










Canali and Altea ties
Both made in Italy
$20 conus each



















Huntington repp (dark green and orange) and Daks (silk/cotton) ties
$15 conus each



















Two ties by Rafaello of Roma
$15 conus each


----------



## ArtVandalay

Florsheim Imperial LWB - brown shell cordovan - 13C
Uppers and sole in nice shape. 
Asking $80 shipped priority in CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates*

Florsheim Royal Imperial LWB w/ v-cleat heel - 9D

Very lightly worn, uppers are in fantastic shape, soles are barely worn, insides are clean. Asking $55 > $50 > $40



~42XL grey Harris Tweed
Fully lined, two button closure, grey with specks of color throughout. Asking $32 > $29 > $26.50



38 x 30 Brooks Brothers cords - Clark fit. Brown. Uncuffed flat front. CLAIMED


----------



## wfhoehn

I just put two trad tweed sport jackets on the Marketplace with ITTSE prices.


----------



## catside

Bally Italian suede wing tips, 10EEE , originally over $700. I wore them only once. I believe they are true to size, I am a 9E, these are longer wider.

$ 85 shipped, OBO


----------



## brantley11

If anyone wants a pair of 36 x 31 or maybe 32 moleskin Orvis let me know. I can get access to three pair. Price would be $40 including Priority shipping.


----------



## MycroftH

Catside - I am interested in the brown suede shoes, but apparently I can't send pm's until my post count hits 15. If they are available pls send me PM with details, thanks.








Mycrofth


My fifth


----------



## catside

Pm sent


----------



## wacolo

Is there any interest in a pair of Hanover Shell Longwings in 8C?


----------



## TheTVofP

*Opera Pumps*

I recently came across this pair of Cole Haan "Hand Made in Italy" Opera Pumps. They are size 10 M and measure about 4" at the sole's widest. The outer is a very soft calfskin and the bows are grosgrain, while the inside and small amount of trim are a shade of burgundy. The soles have some scuffing, but they definitely still have plenty of life left.

I know that pumps do not come through the exchange very often and that their audience is somewhat limited. Please PM me if you are truly interested, as I would like to find a good home for them.


----------



## catside

Bally shoes are claimed.


----------



## drlivingston

If those Ballys had been my size, they would have been claimed much sooner. They were sweet!


----------



## catside

If they fitme, they would not be sold. Did the shells fit?


----------



## drlivingston

I am having them worked on right now. Getting rid of the suicide heels and going with vibram. It is not original, but will help with longevity and traction. The tongues of both shoes have to be removed and totally reworked. While they are at the cobblers, he is also going to try to stretch them a wee bit for me. I will have $200 invested in them before long... alas, it is still cheaper than a new pair. :smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Chipp cashmere 2 button, undarted, plaid jacket, tagged 38 R. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 20.5", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 17", length 29.5". Very soft shoulders, full canvass construction and welted seams on the shoulders and back. There are two small areas where the lining has separated, one at the collar and one at the vent. A minor fix will be necessary. I have included pictures. Asking $72.50 shipped CONUS.

*



*Chipp striking striped herringbone 3/2 sack jacket, tagged 39 R. Approximate measurements: pit to pit 20", sleeves 23" +2", shoulders 17", length 30". Natural shoulders, full canvass construction. This one doesn't have the cashmere label, but the fabric is the same as the one listed above...actually softer. Asking $87.50 shipped CONUS.
*






*Italian trad! Mariano Rubinacci argyle wool sweater vest in browns. Tagged 52. Approximate measurements: 23" across at the bottom of the arm holes, length 26" from top to bottom of back. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.*





*Mariano Rubinacci argyle wool sweater vest in blues. Tagged 52. Approximate measurements: 23" across at the bottom of the arm holes, length 26" from top to bottom of back. Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.
*




*Etro wool sweater vest in navy. Tagged EU 56. Approximate measurements: 24" across at the bottom of the arm holes, length 27" from top to bottom of back. Asking $32.50 shipped CONUS*





*Etro wool sweater vest in green. Tagged EU 56. Approximate measurements: 24" across at the bottom of the arm holes, length 27" from top to bottom of back. Asking $32.50 shipped CONUS*





*Paul Stuart Fair Isle shetland wool sweater vest in green and blue. Tagged Large. Approximate measurements: 22" across at the bottom of the arm holes, length 25" from top to bottom of back. Asking $42.50 shipped CONUS.*





*The next two Fair Isles are labeled for J. McLaughlin and are identical to the Paul Stuart in every way but color and the name tag. Both are tagged large and measure approximately: 22" across at the bottom of the arm holes, length 25" from top to bottom of back. Asking $42.50 each shipped CONUS. Please refer to them as McLaughlin tan and McLaughlin green.*









*Contact me for combined shipping and quantity discounts.*


----------



## catside

WOW! WOW AGAIN!


----------



## Barnavelt

That herringbone sack is suh-weet!


----------



## maltimad

Old news around here, I know, but still, three cheers for drlivingston! Wonderful seller.


----------



## Barnavelt

Posted in error.


----------



## Barnavelt

Price drop...
Anybody?



Barnavelt said:


> *3/2 roll suit from Baltimore Trad icon Eddie Jacobs Ltd.*
> 
> - Made in USA of 100% imported wool
> - Fully lined and canvassed
> - Center vent, 3 button cuffs
> - Jacket laid flat; Shoulders 20, Pit to Pit 23, Waist 21.5, Length 32.5, Sleeve 24 (+2 inches to let) - Trousers laid flat; Waist 19 (at least 3 inches to let out), Rise 14, Inseam 29.5, Outseam 42, 1.5 inch cuffs - No labelled size but approx 44L
> 
> *Tiny wear spot inside lining near the collar and another area of wear in the liner behind one pocket. Neither are visible and it would appear to me that neither should get any larger. Seems like it got snagged.
> 
> **No idea why Photobucket continues to leave my uploaded pics un-rotated. My apologies.
> 
> *Asking $55 CONUS*


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings - offers considered

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
15 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$40 shipped



     

Bills Khaki's Sportcoat - 100% cotton, 3 button, patch pockets
Tagged "ML" (medium long)
Pit to pit 24"
Shoulder 20"
BoC 31 1/4"
Waist 21"
Sleeve 26"
$45 shipped



         

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$30 shipped



     

Light blue Brooks Brothers jacket. I really like the color on this, it's a neat SC
Pit to pit 21 3/4"
Shoulder 19"
BoC 29"
Waist 20 1/2"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
$45 shipped



   

Florsheim beefroll loafers
8 1/2B
$20 shipped



  

Berle trousers, worsted wool, black
Cuffed and pleated
Waist 18 1/2"
Inseam 29 1/2"
Outseam 41"
Leg opening 9 3/4"
$18 shipped



 

Southwick sportcoat, labeled 46 Tall, brown with darker and lighter brown overchecks
Pit to Pit 22
Shoulders 21
BoC 33
Waist 23
Sleeve 26
$30 shipped



   

There's a stain, which is not nearly as noticable as the photo makes it look



Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$35 shipped


----------



## Titus_A

Weird Question: did I buy a pair of size 35 Polo shorts from anyone here and just don't remember it?


----------



## L-feld

Barnavelt said:


> Price drop...
> Anybody?


If the jacket were an inch and a half shorter, I would be all over this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drlivingston

Titus_A said:


> Weird Question: did I buy a pair of size 35 Polo shorts from anyone here and just don't remember it?


Never mix alcohol and Paypal...


----------



## jkidd41011

Interest check to the size 45/46 guys out there. I have two suits I'm considering selling:

1. Paul Stuart solid medium gray with flat front pants.
2. Belvest navy DB (6x2) flannel with chalk pinstripes.

Shoot me a PM if you are interested. I might have some sports coats and additional suits as I redo my closet.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> LL Bean lambswool argyle sweater vest
> Made in Ireland
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 26.5
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ls sport shirt
> Like new condition
> Size M
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow ties--untagged
> Red w/medallions; Olive repp
> 
> $8 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow ties
> Purple paisley tagged "Lowe bow"--feels like cotton/silk
> Purple glenplaid by Bloomingdales
> 
> $8 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canali and Altea ties
> Both made in Italy
> $17 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington repp (dark green and orange) and Daks (silk/cotton) ties
> $13 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two ties by Rafaello of Roma
> $12 conus each


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*1 Southwick 3/2 Suit + 1 Pair Aldens*

Gents -

Have a couple of items just in time for fall/winter. 1 Southwick 3/2 glenplaid suit (measurements below) and one pair of tan Alden plain toe bluchers (10C). Would never get rid of either of these staples, but I have finally come to the (involuntary) realization that they simply don't fit. 

1. Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous. $70 shipped CONUS. LOTS of life left in these. 










2. SOUTHWICK suit. 3/2, charcoal glen plaid 3/2, flannel, soft shoulders, flat front pants ... a trad staple. Really fine heft to this one. The glen plaid has a faint red line, which works brilliantly. Appears to have been altered, but otherwise appears to be in great shape. Perfect warmth for chilly autumn days / winter. Likely could work for a gent somewhere in the 40/42 vicinity. Asking $70 Shipped CONUS.

Measurements:

Jacket
Shoulder to shoulder: 18'
Pit to pit: 19"
Waist (approx): 20"
Shoulder to end of sleeve: 25/26" (i'm getting different measurements for each arm...always tough to be accurate with the natural shoulders, but feels as if they could be lengthened if needed)

Pants
Waist (laid flat): 16.5 / 17" (with room to expand)
Inseam (approx): 29"
Outseam: 42"









I apologize if the photos don't elucidate a whole lot, was having difficulties navigating the site. If you'd like I can email additional photos.

***Update: Here is a link to additional photos. Hope this helps: https://s1302.photobucket.com/user/kentuckygentlemaninmiami/library/Southwick%20and%20Aldens?sort=3&page=1

****Update: Also, the top of collar to bottom of jacket measurement is 33". Excuse the oversight.


----------



## brantley11

Here are pictures of the pair I bought for myself. There were two other pair exactly like these and the third pair was the same pant except they didn't have the brown accents.
















brantley11 said:


> If anyone wants a pair of 36 x 31 or maybe 32 moleskin Orvis let me know. I can get access to three pair. Price would be $40 including Priority shipping.


----------



## imme

drlivingston said:


> Never mix alcohol and Paypal...


Don't be ridiculous. That's the BEST time to buy random stuff online.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Love the sport coats wish they were my size.


----------



## Reuben

Purging my closet of suits and jackets, mostly a touch too short in the sleeves for me. Lots of 46R's, trying to pass them on for not too much of a loss. If you have any 46L's, though, or 10.5~shoes, I may be interested in trading.

J. Press 46R sack suit, Charcoal herringbone: $80 CONUS





















































Jacket measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 24"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 19.25"
Length: 31"

Trouser measurements:
Waist: 41" (+2 to let)
Inseam: 28.5" (+1" with cuffs, +4" w/o cuffs)
Rise: 13" 
Thigh opening: 14" (doubled)
Ankle opening: 9.5" (doubled)

Your classic J. Press sack suit, with all the appropriate detail: single hooked vent, 3/2 roll, three button cuff, half-canvased (I believe, not 100% sure), real horn buttons, suspender buttons, 100% wool, fully lined, flat front pants, undarted. I believe it's a fairly modern suit, and it barely looks like it's been worn. Very good condition, I just don't need it and the sleeves are a touch short for me.

46R J.Press sack suit, creme: $75 CONUS








































Jacket measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 24"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30.25"

Trouser measurements:
Waist: 41.5" (+0 to let)
Inseam: 29" (+1" with cuffs, +4" w/o cuffs)
Rise: 13" 
Thigh opening: 15" (doubled)
Ankle opening: 9.5" (doubled)

Your classic J. Press sack suit, in a summer variation, with all the appropriate detail: single hooked vent, 3/2 roll, two button cuff, fully canvased, real MOP buttons, suspender buttons, flat front pants, undarted jacket, fully lined in both the jacket and the trousers but fairly lightweight. The material tag has been removed, so I don't know what the fabric is with 100% certainty, but I believe it's wool or a wool/linen blend.

There are a few issues with this suit, though, shown in the photos below and listed here. Some of the sleeve and chest buttons are chipped, most not too badly or noticeably, but the middle of the three buttons is somewhat noticable. Good news is that the top one has been protected by the roll and is completely untouched, and perfect to swap around. There's also a couple minor water marks and a minor scuff. I'm almost certain these will come out with a dry cleaning. If they don't, feel free to return the suit. Finally, the stitching at the cuff joining the outer shell and the lining is loose on one side and completely undone on the other. A minor annoyance, but easily fixable.













































46R BB Golden Fleece suit, light grey glen plaid and crimson overcheck: $60 CONUS






















































Jacket measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 24"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length: 31.25"

Trouser measurements:
Waist: 41" (+2" to let)
Inseam: 30.5" (+2" to let out, no cuffs)
Rise: 13" 
Thigh opening: 15" (doubled)
Ankle opening: 9.5" (doubled)

A classic Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack suit, with all the appropriate detail: single vent, 3/2 roll, two button cuff, fully canvased, suspender buttons, flat front pants, undarted jacket, partially lined, summer-weight wool. I really wish this was just a touch longer in the arms, but it's just quite long enough for me. This is about the perfect suit to wear to a wedding, in my mind. Cool, lightweight, patterned enough to be casual

Three problems with the suit: the inside of the sleeves has been lined with another fabric to try and make them as long as possible, the waistband has become a little bit loose, and there's a little bit of wear and piling on the pants. See the pictures below:























Allen Edmonds Larchmond, size 11 D: $80 CONUS















































Bought these at a men's store going out of business sale, wore them twice and admitted to myself that they were just too big for me. Haven't walked in them much so they're almost like new. No original box, but I do still have the shoe bags to include. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## brantley11

Has anyone run across made in usa suits with a small label of a gold carriage with black background. No other labels to speak off except a hang tag that says proudly made in usa. I ran across two great flannel suits at a thrift the other day and didn't know if I should pull the trigger or not.


----------



## maltimad

*60's Tweed Overcoat, from original owner*

I'm usually far more a reader and buyer than I am a poster and seller, so for those of you whom I've not yet 'met' online, hello! I have for your consideration a wonderful tweed overcoat - but first, the story.

I'm selling on behalf of my elderly and very trad neighbor. He's originally from Philadelphia, and has lived and done well here for many years. He's an absolutely wonderful man and neighbor, and I'm sad that he's leaving. He and his wife are moving to Florida full-time next month to be closer to their daughter, son-in-law, grandchildren, and soon-to-be great-grandson. Being a clothing minimalist and very much a philanthropist, he's donating the majority of his cold-weather clothing to various charities as he won't need them in his new surroundings.

This coat, however, is a bit special to him - and he had something else in mind for it. This was his first 'major' clothing purchase, as he puts it, and he remembers paying about $50 for it. That figure remained in his mind, because it was a lot of money to him back then, and he had to talk himself into it. He's almost eighty, and according to him, this was bought in the early 1960's - when $50 certainly WAS a lot more money than it is today. Anyway, in the weeks immediately following his purchase of this coat, he 1) met his wife, 2) got an unexpected MAJOR promotion, 3) missed a train by a few minutes that ended up being part of a terrible rail accident - thus likely cheating death. Again, all his recollections.

Anyway, he regards this coat as the 'best $50 he ever spent', and didn't want to simply donate it away. Having learned about 'trad' from both this forum and him personally, I've told him about the trad forum many times and especially the trad exchange. He loves the idea of both, and would love to see his 'lucky' coat go to someone who would understand and appreciate its history and the details of its design and construction.

Wool blend tweed fabric, in an AWESOME colorway: cream, dark blue, light gray, and charcoal - with a few flecks of cobalt blue and rust thrown in. Single vented, single breasted, with turnback cuffs with decorative button. Three main buttons on the front with a smaller under-collar button. Zip-in liner. Unpadded shoulders, and what I think are called lapped seams (?) down the sleeve and back. Made in America, of course, with the Union tag. No other tags whatsoever.

Really really cool fabric, and construction and detailing from another era. I don't think I've ever seen a coat like this outside the old Apparel Arts illustrations. Overall, EXCELLENT condition, especially given its age. Two of the buttonholes' stitching is starting to fray a bit, though. But this is an easy fix for anyone with a sewing machine. Have a look:

Higher-resolution and larger images available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636637738385/

*Measurements (about a 41/42R)*: 
P2P: 23.25inches 
BOC to bottom hem: 42 inches
Shoulder width: 18.25 inches
Sleeve length: 25.25 inches

Pricing: Remember the $50 my neighbor originally paid? That's all he's looking to make back! (Conveniently ignoring inflation, and that his $50 then is several hundred dollars today). I'm not wanting to make anything for helping him sell. So the asking price of the coat is simply $50 plus Priority shipping charges of $10, for *$60.00* shipped.

And if you're curious, the selling amount of this coat will be an additional donation by my neighbor on top of his annual contribution to a coat drive held by one of our local news channels. As far as he's concerned, his coat has seen a lot of history and been good to him - he'd like to see it live on and be a part of new memories for someone who appreciates traditionally-styled and made quality clothing.

Please feel free to ask any questions, I'll be happy to help however I can. And being my first post in the Exchange, please let me know if I can make my post better/more compliant with guidelines. Also, I've had great dealings as a buyer with many of the stalwarts here, and if you're curious, I can supply 'references'  Thanks!

*TL/DR:* AWESOME multicolored tweed coat + liner , some fraying of buttonholes (easy fix), for sale by original owner, *$60.00 *shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

Florsheim Imperial LWB - brown shell cordovan - 13C
Uppers and sole in nice shape. 
Asking $80 > $75 shipped priority in CONUS.




Florsheim Royal Imperial LWB w/ v-cleat heel - 9D

Very lightly worn, uppers are in fantastic shape, soles are barely worn, insides are clean. Asking $55 > $50 > $40 > $37.50



~42XL grey Harris Tweed
Fully lined, two button closure, grey with specks of color throughout. Asking $32 > $29 > $26.50 > $23


----------



## straw sandals

I've seen that on suits from Barney's Madison Room:



brantley11 said:


> Has anyone run across made in usa suits with a small label of a gold carriage with black background. No other labels to speak off except a hang tag that says proudly made in usa. I ran across two great flannel suits at a thrift the other day and didn't know if I should pull the trigger or not.


----------



## Doctor Damage

One pair of cedar shoe trees, rarely used since I have another pair I prefer to use. Size is for 10.5. These have tags for Dack's shoes, a Canadian retailer (and former manufacturer) of dress shoes. The trees were made by Rochester Shoe Tree Co. of Ashland, N.H. Price is USD$25 shipped to continental US or Canada.

https://postimg.org/image/n80tfi9wh/

Interested parties please send me a message via the forum message system. Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dack's, made in Canada full brogues, single soles. Size 10.5D and the shape is sort of like the Alden Aberdeen last, although they'd probably fit a 10E better than a 10.5D. These are in good condition and the leather uppers and soles are of a quality not seen much these days. The soles have plenty of wear left but will need re-soling eventually and toe keepers should really be installed to keep the toes from wearing down further. No smells or anything. These have been too small for me for about 10 years. I want these to go to a good home. Price is USD$25 shipped.
https://postimg.org/image/hhfyvontb/ https://postimg.org/image/y9cl8yeld/ https://postimg.org/image/p0lcqql6j/

Cole Haan, made in USA cap-toe brogues, single soles. Size 10.5D but they are rather short and will fit a 10E better. Quality of these shoes is excellent and a testament to what Cole Haan was turning out in the 1980s and early 1990s when they still designed classic shoes and made them in the USA. The soles are very thin and I recommend putting a thin layer of Topy on before wearing (I will cut a piece of Topy from my big roll and included it with the shoes, but you will have to find a shoe repairman to put it on). No smells or anything. Even though I haven't been able to fit into these shoes for 15 years, I really hate to part with them for old time's sake since this was my first pair of good shoes, so I want these to go to a good home. Price is USD$50 shipped.
https://postimg.org/image/s31wt8d43/ https://postimg.org/image/r07vu74m3/ https://postimg.org/image/gnvaceao1/

Interested parties please send me a message via the forum message system. Thanks!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Ties and other stuff, prices include shipping, knock $2 off each tie beyond the first.


I bought these LLB cords from ebay last winter(?) they're a really nice pair, as you all know cords can get worn out pretty quick but these have a lot of life left.
Flat front, 34/32 label crossed out to prevent returns.
asking $15 shipped




Robert Talbot tie asking $7




Lands End Ribbon Belt, judging by WAYWN most mebers own this same belt, Medium fits a 32-34, asking $9



PRL Tartan Ribbon Belt medium fits 32-34 asking $15




Ben Silver, no idea what the emblem is asking $17




Lands End Bow asking $10



Lands End Repp Stripe older LE tie, $7



Polo missing the keeper/tag, I have the keeper to reattach if you'd like is, but I can assure that it's legit (RN # is still attached)
3 3/4" asking $7




Lands End Yellow and Blue Stripe 3 3/4" asking $7


----------



## Bohan

To those selling ties: please specify width (as in the above post). Some older posts don't specify width. I'm looking for 3".


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I could have some fun with that tartan belt.


----------



## drlivingston

Bohan said:


> I'm looking for 3".


How many do you want?


----------



## Bohan

I picked the worst time to ask for ties. I just bid on a few minutes ago and I'll probably win so I won't need any unless I don't like it when I get it.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating.

*Tuxedo by P B White* in Philadelphia for a Mr. Cleary tailored in 1940! In good condition, has had alterations made, but I can't find any stains or a single moth hole I think this is about a 38 with a drape cut (I think). Big grossgrain peak lapels. I think the one button closure has been replaced, as it is not grossgrain covered like the sleeve buttons. It has a high rise and an angled hem, with some sort of patches or something in the inside rear of the hem (to add weight or prevent wear?). Make me an offer.
See the pics:



    

 

Measurements: Chest: 22 1/4; Waist: 20 3/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/2; Shoulders: 19 3/4
Front rise: 13 3/4; Rear rise: 20; Inseam: 30 1/4; Outseam: 43"; Waist: (will add)

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)



   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$20*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$7*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$5*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$6*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy *$8*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$3*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$3*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$8*

Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$25*

John Henry100% wool knit tie with diagonal striped texture. 2.5 x 53.5 *$8*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$15*

*Sweaters:*





Filson Medium Charcoal Merino Wool with leather buttons. Shoulders: 19.5 P2P: 21.5 Sleeve (from seam): 23.25 Length (Bottom of collar): 22 *$25*
*Note the sleeve ends are meant to be cuffed. I'd say this fits more like a small.

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!
J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:





Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $7. Great shape, darker blue.


 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $15*

P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*



 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$10*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4



    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $12*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $40*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $18*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $20 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 *



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $20*

*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $15*

*Suits:*



   

   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $175. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



   



Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $35*

Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25

*Pocket Squares:

***

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$3*
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$1*
*
Hats: *



 

JJ Hat Center Made in Scotland of Harris Tweed wool. Grey and Black herringbone. Some interior sweat marks. Size 7/57 (cm?) circumference: 21.75" *$8*



 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$5. *


----------



## L-feld

Drops.



L-feld said:


> Here are a bunch of wonderful fall jackets. These are all half canvassed. All jackets are $40, including shipping in the continental US.
> (Please note, chest is measured P2P and doubled and length is from BOC.)
> 
> Olive Brooks Bros. Tweed, half lined, 3/2 roll sack, Made in USA
> Approx 46L, shoulder: 19"; chest: 48"; waist: 46"; sleeve: 26"; length: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Bros. Brooksease Blazer, Fully Lined, 3/2 roll sack, patch pockets, brass buttons, Made in USA
> Approx 44S, shoulder: 18.5"; chest: 46"; waist: 44"; sleeve: 23"; length: 30"


----------



## L-feld

And some new items. All of these are $60 including shipping in the continental US. The following three jackets are all 24" ptp, 19" shoulder, and 31" BOC and have 24.5" sleeves.


Hutington Camel Hair 3/2 in black/white houndstooth. Half Canvas, pockets & hook vent. Made in USA







Huntington 3/2 cashmere sack in midnight blue. Half Canvas. Cashmere is thick and plush, like camel hair, but softer. Lovely MOP buttons. Made in USA. The sleeves were let out, so the tips of the sleeves are slightly less worn. I couldn't even get the camera to pick it up, so that tells you how noticeable it is. This should rectify itself with a dry cleaning and a couple of wears.





SOLD - Orvis Harris Tweed Sack in grey/tan barleycorn. Half Canvas, Patch pockets and leather buttons. Made in England


----------



## MycroftH

Tennesseean 87 - I'm interested in a couple things if still available. 

I can't PM because I haven't reached 15 posts (although I am getting closer!), but I can reply back if you PM me. 

Thanks.


----------



## MycroftH

drlivingston said:


> If those Ballys had been my size, they would have been claimed much sooner. They were sweet!


Just received them, and they *ARE* sweet.

Thanks, Catside!


----------



## catside

Use it in good health my friend.


----------



## maltimad

The tweed overcoat is SOLD. Thanks! May the new owner enjoy!


----------



## gamma68

*NOS SERO SHIRT, AN IRISH CARDIGAN, BB SWEATER KNITTED IN ENGLAND, and a HARRIS TWEED*

*Yellow Sero remains available for $12 CONUS.* The ecru has been happily claimed. Folks, O'Connells offers similar NOS Sero shirts for ~$50



gamma68 said:


> Two shirts for your consideration. Both are in their original packaging, which has never been opened. Folded with pins intact.
> 
> One shirt is ecru, the other is yellow. Both are tagged 16-33. The collars measure about 3" from fold to point below the button. Both are 65% polyester, 35% cotton.
> 
> *Asking $15 each, or $25 for both CONUS.*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*KERRY CLASSIC 
MULTICOLOR FLECKED CARDIGAN*

* Made in Ireland, tagged XL--please see measurements
* 100% pure new wool
* Ribbed cuffs and waist, cuffs are meant to be rolled
* 5 chocolate brown leather buttons with metal shanks, slight wear on button second from the bottom (pictured)
* Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, tears or other noticeable flaws
* Really lovely coloring, very versatile, not to mention WARM
*Pit-to-pit: *25.5"
*Sleeve:* 39" (37.5" with cuff folded), measured from center of collar
*Length:* 29.5"
*Asking $25 CONUS*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BROOKS BROTHERS 
LAMBSWOOL ARGYLE CREWNECK SWEATER
KNITTED IN ENGLAND*

*Tagged 48--please see measurements
* 100% pure new lambswool
* Navy blue with lovely argyle coloring
* Ribbed cuffs and waist
* Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, piling, odors or other noticeable flaws
*Pit-to-pit:* 26"
*Sleeve: *38" (36.5" wih cuff rolled)
*Length: *29.5"
*Asking $25 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*CLASSIC VINTAGE GRAY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED*

I really hate to part with this, but alas, it is just too short for me.

* Beautiful gray herringbone with sky blue and rust-orange striping
* 2-button front, 3-button sleeves, black leather buttons with metal shanks
* Single vent, half-lined
* Darted, but the darts are very subtle due to the pattern
* Made by Marshall & Reed for Hughes & Hatcher, a Detroit menswear shop that is long out of business. 
* Absolutely _mint _condition. When I originally purchased it, all the pockets were still basted shut and the original sales tag was still on the sleeve! 
*Shoulders:* 19"
*Chest:* 42"
*Waist:* 40.5"
*BCBC: *28.25"
*Sleeve:* 24"
*Asking $40 CONUS *


----------



## maltimad

*NEW Sheepskin-lined winter boots*

Not the most trad of items, but I thought it might be of interest to many of you here, particularly our more northerly brethren.

BRAND NEW, unworn Bearpaw sheepskin lined ankle boots, size 10D, fits pretty true to size. Black water-repellent oiled suede exterior, black sheepskin lining inside the shaft, natural colored sheepskin on the insole. Obviously not Goodyear-welted or artisan-made, etc, but very well-made for what they are, and very tough and solid-feeling.

I tried them on to gauge sizing, and they're AMAZINGLY comfortable and warm - but complete overkill for the climate in my area (sub-Kansas, supra-Texas). I don't have the box, unfortunately, but that just means slightly cheaper shipping charges.

*Pricing: *These usually run around $100 - $110 retail, and the cheapest I've seen online is around $55 + shipping. So how about *$46.50*, including shipping?

Please let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$30 17.5/34 Troy Shirtmakers Guild White OCBD It looks like this was unpinned and then hung up. All of the folds and creases are still in the shirt. 100% Cotton oxford in a nice weight.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 24

https://postimg.org/image/607r6evw3/

$30 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD The same as above, except this is a pinpoint instead of an oxford. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/

$25 Gitman Brothers Sport Shirt XL Super Clean in a nice fall plaid. The cotton has a nice heft to it also.
Chest 27.5
Shoulders 22.75
Shoulder to cuff 25.75

https://postimg.org/image/xjm1qim7n/

$30 Bills Khakis SportShirt Large This one is a classic in a red and white gingham. The fabric is a very stout oxford cloth. Clean all over.
Chest 27
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 22.5

https://postimg.org/image/hduahm6er/

$45 Cole Haan Loafers 9D Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/

$20 Christys of London Reversible Bucket Hat Large Tan, Green, Orange and Burgandy Tweed on one side and Olive Moleskin on the other. Clean all over.

https://postimg.org/image/tpslhd4vn/ https://postimg.org/image/rcf943fub/


----------



## apollyon

Any Orvis gear folks have been waiting to list? Looking for a well-loved sweater or jacket.


----------



## bigwordprof

I am in desperate need of some brown loafers in 12EEE or 13D/E. Please let me know if you are looking to get rid of some.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Only if I would seen this post yesterday. I saw several pair of shoes in your sizes. All were name brand slightly worn. If I go back I will think of you. What style, and color are you searching for?


----------



## bigwordprof

That would be wonderful. I am looking for any penny or tassel loafer in a walnut or burgundy, and would love to find a dressier pair of lace-ups in the same color/s. I have some nice black pebble wingtips, but black loafers are on the list (though spots below the brown dress shoes). Please let me know what you find.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Ok. Send me a email at [email protected]. I will not charge an extreme mark up. I am fair and believe in passing good deeds forward.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Ok. I am not able to post photos. But I will list a few items that are available

Canali Pleated Flannel dark blue size 38w
Canali Golden Brown (not sure) Sz 35
Zanella Pleated Size 36w
Marc Jacobs Grey & Black stripe 36 x 30.5
RL Super 80's 35 x 31


Shirts available
Canali Sz 17.5"
Zegna Stripe Linen Sz XL
Billy Reid Tartasal Plaid Sz Small
Eddie Bauer Cambridge Flannel Medium
Tommy Bahama Silk Stripe Large
Gant Cambridge Classic Flannel Sz Medium 
Brooks Brothers White and blue stripe french cuff 16x33
Faconnable Blue Stripe Sz 16.5
Fanconnable Jeans Stipe Sz medium
Polo Madras multi color sz medium

Shoes
J&M Aristocraft black cap toe Sz 8.5D
Ecco Size 11.5D

More to come hopefully with photos


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Looking at selling my BB OCBD's - Must Irons. All made in USA. Regular Fit
> 
> I have only worn each shirt once or twice. All were purchased big because of shrinkage.
> 
> Would like to sell as a lot:
> White - 16.5/36 (purchased big because of shirkage)
> Blue - 16/36
> Ecru - 16/36
> White/Blue Strip - 16/36
> 
> $160 for the lot + shipping. Firm


Still have them all. Will sell individual for $45 shipped.


----------



## jkidd41011

apollyon said:


> Any Orvis gear folks have been waiting to list? Looking for a well-loved sweater or jacket.


What size are you looking for? I have two navy blazers in an XL and a few button downs in various sizes.


----------



## catside

apollyon said:


> Any Orvis gear folks have been waiting to list? Looking for a well-loved sweater or jacket.


Got a new Highland tweed, 40r but runs like 42, currently on their website


----------



## drlivingston

apollyon said:


> Any Orvis gear folks have been waiting to list? Looking for a well-loved sweater or jacket.


I have some NWOT Orvis sweatshirts but they are XL and XXL.


----------



## dorji

Here is a special one- a Brooks Brothers wool tweed (not harris), in a beautiful and dark black and grey herringbone pattern. Tagged 41L, this measures full. I had the sides taken in just a bit, but it is still too much coat for me. The sides were originally straight down sack-cut, and can be returned to this state if you wish. Zero issues, this coat is in great shape, including the inner pockets, lining, etc... Soft but heavy wool, the color is dark grey/ charcoal- it is showing a bit lighter in these pictures.
Measurements are:
P2P: 22"
SH: 19"
BOC: 32"
SL: 24.75", both sleeves same
Waist at point (middle) button: 20.5" as mentioned, this has been _slightly _taken in, and can be reversed if desired. Please note that it's still mighty sacky.
Asking $45 shipped, or offer. I wish this fit, if it is your size grab it! Please PM with interest or offers.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/1rkf.JPG/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/k5fj.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/8hfu.jpg/
Trying to get at the actual color without a flash. Again, this is a dark tweed. 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dg3d.jpg/
Awesome shoulders and lapel roll. Lapels are 3.5".
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/eugf.jpg/
I guess you have click this last one of the neck tag...
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/1rkf.JPG/


----------



## bigwordprof

I might be interested in the 2X. Please let me know what you have and what you want for them. I was not able to send a PM because of an error message.


----------



## apollyon

apollyon said:


> Any Orvis gear folks have been waiting to list? Looking for a well-loved sweater or jacket.


With Orvis, I'm looking at size Large with potentially a small XL. Thanks guys. Ideally, thick sweaters are the real grail for me this season.


----------



## apollyon

drlivingston said:


> I have some NWOT Orvis sweatshirts but they are XL and XXL.


I agree with the Big Professor, he can look at the XXL, I would love a picture with a p2p on that XL guy.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 21.5-ish*

*Jackets are in Very Good condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*********************************************
*Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*

The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
*VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Corbin Tan Glen Plaid w/Gray & Green Tweed Sport Coat*

The Toggery Shops were a couple of old-school men's shops in San Diego and La Jolla.
From what I can gather, the doors were closed in the early 90's. That seems to be the
time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*VG+ Condition*; Substantial fabric!
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (38-40R-ish)
S2S: 18.75"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 19.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Olive/Black Herringbone w/Colors Woven Throughout Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

  
 
*VG+ Condition*;I love this fabric - wish it fit me!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Imported Wool
*TAGGED: 38R*
S2S: 18.75"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 23.5" +1"
*PRICE: $30*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 22-ish*

*Jackets are in Very Good condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.

There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Tan/Brown Houndstooth Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*VG+ Condition*; The pockets are still basted shut,
but this will need at least a good steaming...
2BT Darted; Single vent; 3 button sleeve; Fully lined; Flap Pockets
Made in USA; 78% Silk/22% Wool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## rangerset

Hello, my shoe size is 10D. I wonder if the soles are Vibram, looks like it from the photos. I am very interested since I live in the Pacific Northwest, just north of the border in Vancouver, BC. The oiled skin leather would be quite water resistent? I would have them shipped to Point Roberts, Washington. Would you be interested in a trade? I have many Kakhi pants: 34-36 waist, 33-34 length. A selection of designer silk ties. A Filson field jacket, vintage in excellent condition: size 40-42 Jackets: Ralph Lauren: Charcoal grey, Black Canali Propostra, and more. Would you hold the shoes untill we agree on a trade if possible? I can send photos as I am a commercial photographer, although the iphone 4s takes great photos.
Send me your email address.

best regards,
Rangerset
email: [email protected]


----------



## TheTVofP

Sold.



TheTVofP said:


> I recently came across this pair of Cole Haan "Hand Made in Italy" Opera Pumps. They are size 10 M and measure about 4" at the sole's widest. The outer is a very soft calfskin and the bows are grosgrain, while the inside and small amount of trim are a shade of burgundy. The soles have some scuffing, but they definitely still have plenty of life left.
> 
> I know that pumps do not come through the exchange very often and that their audience is somewhat limited. Please PM me if you are truly interested, as I would like to find a good home for them.


----------



## imme

TheTVofP said:


> Ive had had a few pm's but no follow ups. Asking $30 shipped conus.


This question stems from my own deficit of shoe knowledge, but are these women's shoes or men's shoes? I strongly suspect the former, but after lurking on AAAC, I suppose they could be the latter.


----------



## Reuben

Definitely men's shoes. They're the "most proper" attire for black/white tie, but these days patent leather balmorals are most often seen, or well-shined black calfskin cap toes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I just scooped up TVP's pumps. I'm surprised they were still available.



Reuben said:


> ... or well-shined black calfskin cap toes.


A travesty!


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I just scooped up TVP's pumps. I'm surprised they were still available.
> 
> A travesty!


True, but miles better than square-toed rental shoes in patent linoleum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## brantley11

For those of you that said you would like a pair of these....I went back and the condition of the remaining three pair was not up to par. I am so sorry, but didn't check the condition as close as I thought. Please forgive me for that.



brantley11 said:


> Here are pictures of the pair I bought for myself. There were two other pair exactly like these and the third pair was the same pant except they didn't have the brown accents.
> View attachment 9040
> View attachment 9041


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack sportcoat
Silk/linen blend
Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +2.5

$45 conus




























Brooks Brothers Country Club lambswool sweater
This is one thick sweater--nice and dense
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 27
Sleeve: 35

$40 conus



















Lands End Viyella bd sport shirt
Tagged XL
Measures 17.5 x 35.5

$23 conus



















Lacoste bd short sleeve sport shirt
Tagged 43
Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 31

$23 conus



















Shetland wool scarf--made in Scotland
This will look fantastic with a Barbour
There is one tiny moth hole in the center but barely visible

$18 conus


----------



## gamma68

SERO shirt and Kerry Classic cardigan have been claimed, but the remaining items are still available



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS
> LAMBSWOOL ARGYLE CREWNECK SWEATER
> KNITTED IN ENGLAND*
> 
> *Tagged 48--please see measurements
> * 100% pure new lambswool
> * Navy blue with lovely argyle coloring
> * Ribbed cuffs and waist
> * Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, piling, odors or other noticeable flaws
> *Pit-to-pit:* 26"
> *Sleeve: *38" (36.5" wih cuff rolled)
> *Length: *29.5"
> *Asking $25 CONUS*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *CLASSIC VINTAGE GRAY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED*
> 
> I really hate to part with this, but alas, it is just too short for me.
> 
> * Beautiful gray herringbone with sky blue and rust-orange striping
> * 2-button front, 3-button sleeves, black leather buttons with metal shanks
> * Single vent, half-lined
> * Darted, but the darts are very subtle due to the pattern
> * Made by Marshall & Reed for Hughes & Hatcher, a Detroit menswear shop that is long out of business.
> * Absolutely _mint _condition. When I originally purchased it, all the pockets were still basted shut and the original sales tag was still on the sleeve!
> *Shoulders:* 19"
> *Chest:* 42"
> *Waist:* 40.5"
> *BCBC: *28.25"
> *Sleeve:* 24"
> *Asking $40 CONUS *


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 22.5-ish*

*Jackets are in great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*********************************************
*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1987.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers BrooksEase Navy Blazer*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
 
*VG+ Condition*; One of the right cuff buttons is missing and the
stitching needs a touch up - you could also just remove one button
from the left cuff when fixing up the right cuff stitching. (For $5 more,
I will take care of this for you!)
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/flaps; 3 Button Cuffs;
Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 30.75"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $25*(Add $5 if you want me to fix the sleeve buttons)

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*Pringle Cashmere Cardigan*

Pringle Cashmere Cardigan Sweater. Obviously made in Scotland. Asking $60 shipped anywhere in continental North America, or best offer.

This cardigan essentially presents as new. It is in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, odors or other noticeable flaws. There is hardly any pilling.

Marked size is 42. Measurements are as follows:

Pit to pit: 22 inches
Top to bottom: 28
Sleeve length (from sleeve hem to middle of back): 32 inches

I'd keep it and wear it in a heartbeat, but it's too tight on me. I wear a size 42 suit jacket and I usually wear a size large sweater. It likely is medium in size. Please go by the measurements.


----------



## Himself

sbdivemaster: I still have some Silverwoods hangers from the old Fashion Island store -- which I think became a BB, now long gone as well.


----------



## maltimad

Bumpeth



maltimad said:


> Not the most trad of items, but I thought it might be of interest to many of you here, particularly our more northerly brethren.
> 
> BRAND NEW, unworn Bearpaw sheepskin lined ankle boots, size 10D, fits pretty true to size. Black water-repellent oiled suede exterior, black sheepskin lining inside the shaft, natural colored sheepskin on the insole. Obviously not Goodyear-welted or artisan-made, etc, but very well-made for what they are, and very tough and solid-feeling.
> 
> I tried them on to gauge sizing, and they're AMAZINGLY comfortable and warm - but complete overkill for the climate in my area (sub-Kansas, supra-Texas). I don't have the box, unfortunately, but that just means slightly cheaper shipping charges.
> 
> *Pricing: *These usually run around $100 - $110 retail, and the cheapest I've seen online is around $55 + shipping. So how about *$46.50*, including shipping?
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## Dmontez

Gentlemen, I am in search of an item that is a staple for every man. 1 pair of grey flannels in size 38-40. The 1 pair have developed a hole after only 1 year of use.

My preference is a light grey with a generous rise. I would really like to find a pair of J. Press in either regular, or long rise.

Please PM me if you stumble upon something similar, or have something similar you will not mind passing on.


----------



## ballmouse

Each shetland sweater is *$40 + free shipping in CONUS*. These all were either made in Scotland or England.













*Purple Alan Paine for Durham's **(SOLD)*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"


*Baby blue Alan Paine for Gimbel's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 28.5"
Sleeve: 35"


*Brown fleck Alan Paine for Macy's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 32"











*Multi-colored stripe for Burberry's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"


*Brown fleck with stripes Alan Paine for Kountz-Rider*
Chest: 21"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32"


*Forest Green Alan Paine*
Chest: 22"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"











*Blue Argyle V-Neck Alan Paine for Marshall Field*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 34"


*Gray Shetland*
Chest: 21.75"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32.5"


*Brown McGeorge*
Chest: 20"
Length: 25"
Sleeve: 32"


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Cardigan sweater is sold.



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Pringle Cashmere Cardigan Sweater. Obviously made in Scotland. Asking $60 shipped anywhere in continental North America, or best offer.
> 
> This cardigan essentially presents as new. It is in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, odors or other noticeable flaws. There is hardly any pilling.
> 
> Marked size is 42. Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Pit to pit: 22 inches
> Top to bottom: 28
> Sleeve length (from sleeve hem to middle of back): 32 inches
> 
> I'd keep it and wear it in a heartbeat, but it's too tight on me. I wear a size 42 suit jacket and I usually wear a size large sweater. It likely is medium in size. Please go by the measurements.


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Southwick Houndstooth Jacket
> 
> 3/2
> Single Vent
> Darted
> Material is kinda soft to the touch.
> 
> No tagged size, here are the measurements:
> P2P - 22.25"
> Wasit - 21"
> Shoulders - 18.75"
> Boc - 32.5"
> Sleeves - 26"
> Lapel - 4" at widest Point
> 
> $25 Shipped USPS Priority


Price Drop (50%) - Still Available


----------



## Trevor

Danill Double Bresated Overcoat. Very Close to 100% Cashmere. Close to a size 38. I can take the measurement upon request. 
$60 Shipped


----------



## Trevor

Lands End Medium Sweaters - One has started to unravel a tiny bit on the edge of the sleeve. Measurements upon request.
$15 Shipped Each
 

LL Bean Vest XL - Vintage Lacoste Sweater Medium
$20 Shipped Each. Measurements upon request.


----------



## Coffee Mug

Long time lurker, first time seller. I'm clearing out some pieces that haven't made their way into the rotation the way I hoped. All prices include shipping within the US. 
[HR][/HR]
*Allen Edmonds Delray, 12D. $65.*


  
[HR][/HR]
*Allen Edmonds Byron, 12D. $65.*


[HR][/HR]
*Allen Edmonds Macneil, 12.5D. Sold.*

[HR][/HR]*
Rider Boot Company brown shell cordovan Norwegian split toes, 12D. Made in Italy. $150.*


[HR][/HR]


----------



## catside

WOW that Rider!


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> WOW that Rider!


Agreed!! A wee bit too big. But awesome, nonetheless. All of your shoes are very nice and your prices are reasonable. They should get snapped up.


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE SCOTT & CO. HAT*

* Features fore and aft brims
* Great condition. Lining intact with no holes, stains, odors, etc.
* Sized small, perhaps for a youth? Diameter of opening is approx 7.5" across and 7" front to back.
* This isn't quite a deerstalker, but it might be perfect if you have a kid who wants to be Sherlock Holmes for Halloween. In any event, you can't deny the vintage vibe of the interior label.

*$12 CONUS or offer*

------------------------------------

*PRICE DROPS*

*BROOKS BROTHERS 
LAMBSWOOL ARGYLE CREWNECK SWEATER
KNITTED IN ENGLAND*

*Tagged 48--please see measurements
* 100% pure new lambswool
* Navy blue with lovely argyle coloring
* Ribbed cuffs and waist
* Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, piling, odors or other noticeable flaws
*Pit-to-pit:* 26"
*Sleeve: *38" (36.5" wih cuff rolled)
*Length: *29.5"
*Asking $25 CONUS* *>> NOW $20 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*CLASSIC! VINTAGE GRAY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED*

I really hate to part with this, but alas, it is just too short for me.

* Beautiful gray herringbone with sky blue and rust-orange striping
* 2-button front, 3-button sleeves, with metal shanks
* Single vent, half-lined
* Darted, but the darts are very subtle due to the pattern
* Made by Marshall & Reed for Hughes & Hatcher, a Detroit menswear shop that is long out of business. 
* Absolutely _mint _condition. When I originally purchased it, all the pockets were still basted shut and the original sales tag was still on the sleeve! 
*Shoulders:* 19"
*Chest:* 42"
*Waist:* 40.5"
*BCBC: *28.25"
*Sleeve:* 24"
*Asking $40 CONUS >> NOW $35 CONUS*


----------



## wacolo

$24--->$22 Bullock and Jones Made in USA Viyella Shirt Large Excellent and clean. 80/20 Cotton and wool. The colors in the closeups are accurate. Chest 24, Shoulders 20, Sleeve from Seam 25.25

$40--->$37 NWT Pringle Full Zip Lambswool Cardigan Small 80/20 Wool and Nylon in a thick cable knit. Two pockets on the front. The color in the full shot is most accurate. Brand New and Ready to go. Chest 20, Length 26.5

1. $25-->$20 Vineyard Vines for Gasparilla Golf 58 x 3.75
2. $20-->$15 Coastal Collection Shrimp Tie 58 x 3.75
3. $15-->$12 Pipe tie for Faders Tobacconist 56 x 3.25 (no content tag I am guessing it your standard Silk/Poly emblematic)

https://postimg.org/image/6hrlg5jw3/

4. $15-->$12 Bert Pulitzer for Ira Trivers 70/30 Poly Silk 56 x 3.25 
5. $15-->$12 Pintail Labrador Tie 80/20 Poly Silk 56 x 3.25
6. $15-->$12 Bert Pulitzer for Ira Trivers Silk Hand Blocked in England 56 x 3.25

https://postimg.org/image/dc1w5ucj7/


----------



## conductor

I wish the Rider shoes were my size. Any chance they run a 1/2 size big and a lot narrow? :biggrin:


----------



## coase

I wish they were all in E or EEE.


----------



## sskim3

*Oxxford Navy Suit Jacket Worsted Wool - 44L *- Asking $45 CONUS
- Shoulder - 19"
- Chest - 46"
- Waist - 44" (taken from first button)

- Sleeve - 26"
- Length - 34"









*Brooks Brothers 346 Tan Blazer 36R* - Asking $30 CONUS
Chest - 39"
Shoulder - 19"
Waist - 37" (taken from waist)
Sleeve - 24.5"

Length - 32"










*Ermenegildo Zegna Checkered Tan Sports Coat 40 R* - Asking $45 CONUS
Chest - 42"Shoulder - 19"
Waist - 38" (taken from first button)
Sleeve - 24"
Length - 31"









*Canali Gray Pinstripe 3/2 Roll Jacket in 42L* - Asking $45 CONUS
Chest - 43"
Shoulder - 20"
Waist - 41" (taken from 2nd button)
Sleeve - 26"
Length - 33.5" 









*Brooks Brothers Brooksease Charcoal Pinstripe 42S *- Asking for $35 CONUS

Chest - 44"

Shoulder - 19"
Waist - 40" (taken from 1st button)
Sleeve - 23"
Length - 30"


----------



## dorji

Weekend drop $30, or offer!


dorji said:


> Here is a special one- a Brooks Brothers wool tweed (not harris), in a beautiful and dark black and grey herringbone pattern. Tagged 41L, this measures full. I had the sides taken in just a bit, but it is still too much coat for me. The sides were originally straight down sack-cut, and can be returned to this state if you wish. Zero issues, this coat is in great shape, including the inner pockets, lining, etc... Soft but heavy wool, the color is dark grey/ charcoal- it is showing a bit lighter in these pictures.
> Measurements are:
> P2P: 22"
> SH: 19"
> BOC: 32"
> SL: 24.75", both sleeves same
> Waist at point (middle) button: 20.5" as mentioned, this has been _slightly _taken in, and can be reversed if desired. Please note that it's still mighty sacky.
> Asking $45 shipped, or offer. I wish this fit, if it is your size grab it! Please PM with interest or offers.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/1rkf.JPG/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/k5fj.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/8hfu.jpg/
> Trying to get at the actual color without a flash. Again, this is a dark tweed.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dg3d.jpg/
> Awesome shoulders and lapel roll. Lapels are 3.5".
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/eugf.jpg/
> I guess you have click this last one of the neck tag...
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/1rkf.JPG/


and an addition: magnificent grey flannel trousers. Thick and soft 13oz flannel from Fox Brothers, England. Tailored by Bookster in England, these are fully lined in dark purple, have reinforced 1.75" cuffs, flat-front styling, belt loops + suspender buttons.  $30, or offer! Worn less than 5 times, cleaned twice. Zero issues. Measurements are as follows:
Tagged 32- true to size
inseam: 31.75"
outseam, including waistband: 42.75"
rise is therefore 11"
cuffs: 1.75" no extra to let, but you could remove the cuffs for plain-bottom extension.
opening @ bottom (ankle): 8.5"
@ knee: 9.5"
any other ?'s, please PM !
Freshly cleaned, as is the coat above 

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/eu6p.JPG/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/mtb9.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/33yc.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/szgi.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/q8k3.jpg/


----------



## ArtVandalay

*13C Shell Florsheim Imperial LWB*

These are a bit too narrow for me to wear comfortably so to the exchange they go. In nice shape, a small bit of wear on the back edges (pictured.) Brown shell cordovan. 
Asking $90 shipped in CONUS.

Also, I have another pair of Florsheim longwings in 13C - black pebblegrain. If anyone wants both pair, make me an offer.


----------



## dorji

^Cool shells!
Bookster flannels have sold, thank you.

BB Tweed still available- make an offer, this thing is sweeet. :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on remaining jackets!*

*There's something for everyone here--and some of these jackets are now FREE!

I've consolidated my older jacket posts into this one, for ease of browsing!*

*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) OLD SCHOOL "Red Label" 3/2 sack from Jos. A. Banks--back when it was good!*

The Red Label Jos. A. Banks clothing dates from when Banks was a lesser-known rival to Brooks Brothers, and offered items that were excellent quality and timelessly styled. This jacket is a lovely example of that late and lamented Banks--a lovely 3/2 sack jacket cut from a lighter-weight tweed whose colourway is lovely--a wonderful, heathery mossy tannish brown flecked throughout with cream and slate, like one of the more subtle Donegals. The jacket has a lovely high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 sack--a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS--or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2




   

*2) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey herringbone.*

This is wonderful--and shows that sometimes, even the current version of Banks gets it right! Cut from THE classic Harris Tweed--cream and grey herringbone with flecks of the colours of the Hebridean countryside, here, moss green, gorse yellow, and occasional sea blue--this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. This appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined; it has three button cuffs and a center vent. It's very subtly darted, and cut as a high roll 3/2.5 lapel. This is a lovely jacket!

*This is a bargain at just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2



 
   

*3) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*
4) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Another example of this rare trad. classic, this beauty is from Brooks Brotehrs' OLD 346 line--the good kind, not the current mall version. And it's a beauty. Cut from a hardwearing hopsack, this is a classic 3/2 cut with a lovely lapel roll--and THREE PATCH POCKETS! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and the classic and traditional wide-spaced two-button cuffs. All of the buttons are the original BB buttons, featuring the classic "346" emblem. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $45 for this Ivy icon--or offer!

Tagged the now-defunct size 43ML (medium long), this beauty measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*5) STUNNING 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS from Brooks Brothers--in Brick Red!*

Another wonderful example of the Ivy three-patch pocket blazer--this time in Brick Red! This is also a beautiful 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and THREE patch pockets. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and cut from a lovely enduring hopsack. It features the traditional two button cuffs, and, like the jacket above, carries its original 346 emblem buttons. It also has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. Note that this is NOT from the current outlet 346 line, but the old, good line that you want!

This is in excellent condition, except for a smudge in the interior, as shown. This can't be seen when worn, but it is there, and so is just in Very Good condition. Hence, asking just $35, or offer.

*Tagged the now-gone size of 42ML, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



    

*6) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*7) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $16, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*9) NWT light green silk jacket by Coconut Grove.*

This is a lovely jacket, and while it's not really appropriate for the Fall (unless you like in a warm climate, such as Florida) it would be a great jacket to buy not cheaply and store away for Spring. Made from 100% silk, this is fully lined, and a standard two button front, with subtle darts. It has side vents, and comes with all of its original tags. The lining features pick stitching. It's in excellent, new, condition. 
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 48L. Measurements:
*
Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 33



    

*10) NWOT LOVELY Charles Tyrwhitt houndstooth jacket, in silk, linen, cotton, and wool!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from a cloth that's a lovely soft and wearable blend of silk, linen, cotton and wool the colourway of this jacket is beautiful--a blue and white houndstooth! This cloth was woven in England. This is perfectly complemented by its lining in pink (for the sides) and navy (for the shoulders), which is further complemented by the white polka dots on a navy background trim to the pocket edges in the interior and the underside of the pocket flaps. the lining also features pick stitching!

As befits a jacket from a British tailoring firm, this has a two button front and is darted. It also features lovely slanted hacking pockets and twin vents. The jacket is half-canvassed. It's also in excellent condition--all exterior pockets are still basted shut, and so this is clearly unworn. This is a truly lovely jacket, and a steal at just

*$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

MIS-Tagged a 48R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 5/8




     

*11) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $49--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



 
     

*12) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

FREE!

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $48--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*14) MADE IN THE USA Hardwick Houndstooth tweed*

A very nice tweed from the workhorse American maker Hardwick, this appears to be half-canvassed, has a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and is cut from a lovely houndstooth tweed that's a medly of bracken, bark, and dark wineberry red. This is a lovely Fall jacket, and the mid-weight of teh tweed makes it very versatile. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve 23 1/4 (+1 3/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



    

*15) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*16) RECENT Harris tweed by JAB*

This is a very nice Harris tweed indeed! Made for Jos. A. Bank, this lovely jacket is a classic brown herringbone, with pumpkin orange, berry red, moss green and gorse yellow flecks throughout--a classic Harris tweed colourway! The jacket features leather-covered football buttons, a standard two-button front, a single vent, and a full lining. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44XL, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/8
Length: 34



    

*17) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*18) Made in the USA of Scottish lambswool Boss Barleycorn jacket with overcheck.*

Admittedly, this isn't as Trad as most of my offerings, and also admittedly Boss gets little love here (as it shouldn't, at full retail), but this is a wonderful jacket, and so worthy of offering! First, this is cut from wonderfuly soft Scottish lambswool, woven in Scotland by ALexander's, so this has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway and patterning of the cloth is also terrific--a lovely classic grey and cream barleycorn, with a very subtle overcheck of lilac and burnt orange. The jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed, has a three button front, jetted pockets, and is unvented, as Flusser would approve. It was also Made in the USA.

*This lovely jacket is a steal at just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest:22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8










     

*19) Size 36, 38: Made in Italy for SAKS Glen Plaid jacket in Cashmere, Wool, and Silk!*

This is beautiful, and would be a perfect jacket to transition into Fall in! Cut from a blend of cashmere (25%), silk (30%), and wool (45%), the fabric of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed, and has a three button front with subtle darting. It is fully lined and unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features pick stitching in the lining, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged EU46, US36, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



    

*20) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## ArtVandalay

Oh, man. I need to stop myself from buying those green and red 346 sacks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining suits!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, and International inquires are very welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

*2) NTW Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*

From VectorSum

This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $39, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*3) Brooks Brothers "Madison" 1818 pinstripe suit.*

A lovely, classic suit! The is a charcoal with cream pinstripes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a centre vent. It was Union made in the USA. It features four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit has a small smudge on the top of the left shoulder, as well as a smudge on the front and one on the trousers; these are from dry cleaning detergent and will almost certainly be easily removed with dry cleaning; given this, though, it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

$39, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/8

Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 15 3/4



   

*4) LOVELY H. Freeman of Philadelphia grey suit.*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia (one of the great American clothiers) this is a classic contemporary suit--two button front, subtle darting, half-lining, and center vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is a very, very versatile dark grey. This is a true wardrobe staple! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$49, boxed and shipped in CONUS--or offer!

Tagged a 43, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 31 1/4 (+ 2 3/4)
Waist: 18 1/4



     

*5) TWEEDY SUIT by Polo Ralph Lauren for Princeton University Shop!*

If you really want a tweed suit, but aren't quite sure that you can pull it off--then this is for you! It's a lovely tweedy suit, but not as robustly tweed as a Harris or Donegal suit would be. The tweedy cloth is a glen plaid, with a lovely medly of dark blues and peat blacks with a dark red overcheck. This is a wonderful suit for Fall! Made for Princeton's University Shop by Ralph Lauren's Polo University Club, this suit has a contemporary two-button darted jacket that has four button cuffs and a single vent. It is fully lined, and the trousers are flat-front. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Waist: 18 1/4





    

*6) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$30 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*7) CLASSIC 3/2 sack by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton!*

It doesn't really get much more trad. than this--a classic 3/2 sack cut for The English SHop of Princeton! A trad style of suit, made by one the great American clothiers, for one of the great Ivy menswear stores--now defunct.

This is a lovely suit! A classic 3/2 sack made by H. Freeman, this is a wonderful light grey nailhead with dark red overcheck. This appears to be fully canvassed; it is half-lined with a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was made in the USA. This has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front.

This suit is all wool, but the fabric is now a little stiff--rather like the fabric of "Wash and Wear" sack suits from H. Freeman and Brooks and J. Press. This does not detract from it, and otherwise the suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm just conservative with older items!

*This is a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/16
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 30 (+3)
Waist: 17 1/4



    

*9) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*10) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers grey pinstriped suit*

A lovely tradly classic--the grey pinstripe suit from Brooks Brothers! Cut from grey cloth with alternating pinstriping of cream and light blue, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting; it carries the traditional two button cuffs. It is half lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front. This was Union Made in the USA.

This is rumpled from storage, but this will be fixed with the first dry-clean--and fixed easily! However, because of this this is just in Very Good condition, and *hence is just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 46, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 20 1/2



     

*12) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*13) BEAUTIFUL Italian suit!*

Is this Ivy, or Trad? Not at all. Is it an absolutely beautifully made suit? Absolutely! This really is wonderful. Cut from a darker dove grey with double-line cream pinstriping complemented by shadow striping, this has a lovely Italian cut--darted, beautifully narrow lapels with a curvature than even a trad would love, pick stitching along the front closure and on the lapels and in the lining (in contrasting red). This is half-canvassed, and the cloth has a wonderful hand and drape--it, too, was made in Italy. The has side vents ad four button cuffs, and is fully lined. The trousers are flat front.

This is beautiful.

It was made in Italy from cloth woven in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS. This is a steal!

Tagged a 42R, the measurements are:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

Inseam: 31 3/4 (+2)
Waist: 18





      

*14) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$15, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*15) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA< this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19



   

*16) Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" 3/2 sack in light grey glen plaid*

BEAUTIFUL! This lovely suit is a 3/2 sack is cut from a lovely light grey glen plaid. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre hook vent and the classic two button cuffs. Made in the USA, this suit is beautiful! The trousers are, of course, flat front. This is in excellent condition, and a serious bargain at

just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, this measures:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulders: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 3/4





    

*17) Brooks Brothers "Makers" classic grey suit*

A classic grey suit, the wardrobe staple! This is from Brooks Brothers, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated.

This does has a couple of superficial white marks on the lapel and right hand front, but these will easily come out with dry cleaning. Because of them, however, this is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

Inseam: 26 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOTS MORE COMING!*

*I'll be listing a VAST amount of items in the next few days--including wonderful tweeds, beautiful suits, lots and lots and lots of lovely ties (including Hermes!), lovely shoes, and some beautiful overcoats, too! *

So--watch out!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Prie Drop!*

New and Unworn, this lovely and versatile coat comes complete with its original packet of spare buttons and small packet of silica crystals to prevent moisture damage!

The outer shell--the raincoat side--is 100% cotton, and features lapped seams down the back and traditional slash pockets. It's a lovely creamy-ivory colour, and is unblemished--as you'd expect from a NWOT garment!

The inner shell--that which forms the camel-coloured wool topcoat when the garment is reversed--is a lovely honey camel colour. It features jetted straight pockets, and is made from 95% wool, and 5% nylon for strength.

This coat is FULLY REVERSIBLE; it features two sets of buttons (marked "Henry Jacobson") which have been offset, and the collar is designed to function fully no matter which side is outermost. This is a very nicely designed garment!

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers are very welcome!

Tagged a L, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 22 (Note that owing to the cut the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 35 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD GRAIL! 3-piece Brooks Brothers suit.*

This is wonderful--a three piece 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers! Cut from a lovely miniature herringbone cloth in classic and versatile light grey, this beautiful suit includes a lovely 3/2 sack jacket with a lovely lapel roll. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. It also features a single centre vent.

The vest has four fully functional pockets on the front, and includes an adjuster strap at the back. The trousers are flat-front, and include a small watch pocket on the front seam. This suit was made for Brooks Brothers "346" line--the old, good kind, not the current outlet version. This really is a wonderful quality garment.

This is a beautiful suit that's in Very Good/Excellent condition--it would be in Excellent condition, but it has some loose stitching at the vent lining (shown) and a small smudge mark on the edge of the interior pocket from use. Neither of these can be seen when worn, and neither affects the integrity of the suit at all.

Suits such as this in this condition appear rarely, and so this is very, very fairly priced--indeed, more than fairly priced!--at_ just $95, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, as are International inquiries.

Tagged a 41Short, this measures:_

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1)

Vest width: 20
Vest length: 24 3/4




​
          ​


----------



## leisureclass

I would get at least one Art, and post lots of WAYWT photos. I'd snap up either one or both if they were my size.


----------



## Dmontez

I highly suggest buying atleast one of them. I purchased the Chipp jacket from tweedy in green, and it has fast become a favorite of mine.



ArtVandalay said:


> Oh, man. I need to stop myself from buying those green and red 346 sacks.


----------



## catside

I am looking for a women's waxed cotton Barbour size 10, or 8. A mans in 38-40 might do the job, too. Gift for my daughter. Thanks.


----------



## drlivingston

You guys help a brother out and buy a few Brooks Brothers ties so that I can clear up some rack space. Thanks!
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rid-of-a-few-Brooks-Brothers-ties-7ea-shipped!


----------



## firedancer

drlivingston said:


> You guys help a brother out and buy a few Brooks Brothers ties so that I can clear up some rack space. Thanks!
> !


First world problems!


----------



## wacolo

Drops

$25-->$23 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$SOLD The Andover Shop Royal Oxford Dress shirt 17.5/38 Has a Gitman Gold tag on the placket. It is not sized, so it may have been a custom. Clean with no issues. Please note these measurements.....
Neck 17.5
Shoulders 21
Sleeve from middle of back 37.75

https://postimg.org/image/6yxkli2ur/ https://postimg.org/image/54kq3rfub/ https://postimg.org/image/rujuwqz1v/

$27--->$24 BB Critter Cords 34x32 Flat front and plain bottoms. Tan with what I think are chocolate labs. These run a bit large. They measure a shade less than 35 at the waist. The inseam is 32 and the outseam from the top of the waistband is 42.5. Clean with no issues.

https://postimg.org/image/gqg4drdgz/ https://postimg.org/image/z7aj4ktf7/

$45--->$40 LL Bean Hunting Pants 36 x 29 NWT Super heavy duty wool on these. Charcoal with a red and green windowpanes. Brand new with no issues.

https://postimg.org/image/dywun5eyb/ https://postimg.org/image/91ja21cz7/

$56 Brooks Brothers Sweater Made in Ireland Small. This is a killer sweater, and you won't be disappointed! Just what I had been looking for, unfortunately it is a little to little. Heavy, and thick 100% Wool with no issues condition wise. I wore it perhaps 3 times. PS This is my low price on this one. Any drops and I will be losing money, so I am giving it one more shot here before it goes to the bay.

Chest 20.5
Length 26
Sleeve inseam 17.5


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Finds over the past five weeks. All are available. And need to find a new home. I will provide photos when I am upload or links to the photo album

*Trousrers
Canali Dark Blue Wool Pleated Pants Size 38w $25 
Zanella Bennet Taupe Pleated Pants Size 36w $25
Brioni Wool Heather Grey Pleated Pants Sz 34w $35
Canali Wool Light Mustard/Golden Rod Sz 34w $25
Mani by Armani Wool Pleated (will provide photos) Sz 34 $25
RL Taupe Super 90's Wool Pleated Size 34w $20
Lauren RL Heather Wheat/Light Brownish Pleated Sz 35x30 $20
Ravazzolo Olive Pleated Super 120's Loro Piana Sz 34 $25
Marc by Marc Jacobs Flat Front Black & Grey Stripe 36x30 $25

Shirts
Canali Light Blue Sz XL $20
Billy Ried Check White & Light Blue Sz Small $20
Eddie Brauer Cambridge Flannel White & Black Sripe Sz Medium $15
Pendleton Plaid Flannel Sz Medium $20
Gant Cambridge Classic Plaid Shirt Sz Medium $15
John Varvatos USA Plaid Shirt w/ zip pockets Sz Medium
RL Madras Made in Hong Kong Sz Medium (Fits more like a Large) $15
Buberry Grey 2 Ply 100% Cotton Sz 17 $12
Faconnable Jeans Multi Color Stripe Shirt Sz Medium $10
Levis Vintage Red Tag Made in Hong Long Denim Shirt Sz Lg $15
Tommy Bahama Silk Multi Color Stripe Shirt Sz Lg $20 
E. Zegna Multi Stripe Linen Button Down Sz Lg $14

Shoes
J&M Crown Aristocraft Black Cap Toe Sz 8.5 Was $35 Now $30
Ecco Lounge Moc Braided Slip-on Sz 10.5US/44 EU Was $35 Now $28 (A slightly dressed-up look is offered by its soft leather and classic styling, while inside a world of comfort waits. The extra-thickly padded insole dual elastic gores add cushioning and slip-on ease. You are about to buy a 100% authentic pair of mens Lounge Moc Braid loafers-shoes by ECCO. The model number is 6429400709)
Bally Arciduca Black Kilt w Gold Brass Loafers Made in Italy Sz 11.5D Was $25 Now $20



Contact me with your interest*


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORIGINAL LL Bean Norwegian sweaters!*

*CLAIMED--thank you!*

I have available TWO or of the original LL Bean Norwegian sweaters; one in the classic blue and white colourway, one in the equally desirable grey and red colourway. These are NOT Bean's recent (and inferior) re-issues, but examples of the classic originals that have long been discontinued. Made in Norway, these are 80% wool and 20% rayon, and will last for decades with care.

These are both in excellent condition.

*Tagged XXL, these measure:*

Blue and white: Chest, 28; Sleeve, c.37 1/2; Length, 28 1/4.

Grey and red: Chest, 27; Sleeve, c.37; Length, 28 1/4.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*



    ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent Burberry Field/Barn Jacket. Beautiful!*

This is absolutely terrific, and might well be the best Field/Barn jacket out there! Cut from lovely dark brown cotton that has both a very soft hand and is clearly very durable, this jacket has two deep front handwarmer pockets, as well as a full complement of interior pockets. The lining is lovely and soft, and is, of course, in classic Novacheck. The jacket has a discreet Burberry knight logo embroidered by the left-hand pocket. It fastens with both a zip (under a concealed placket) and buttons; the zipper pulls carry the Burberry logo.

This jacket does have a couple of minor issues; there's a very small and easily repaired rip in the lining right be the seam, a very small snag hole on the back, and a fleck of paint by the hem. The collar also has some minor wear on the fold, which can only be seen if you're looking for it in bright light. Given these issues, this is in Very Good condition overall, and so is very well priced at *just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the CONUS. International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!

This measures:*

Chest: 25 (Remember, this is outerwear)
Sleeve: c.35 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2 





      ​


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers repp bow

Just needs a little steam to get the wrinkles out.
Asking $24 CONUS

Donegal Tweed cap by Hanna Hats - Size large
Bought this new a couple of years ago, only wore it a couple times.
Asking $35


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16-33
Red uni-stripe, made in USA. Traditional fit must-iron.
Asking $15 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST! The first of many...*

*I have a whole slew of wonderful tweeds to pass on today, including beauties by J. Press and Norman Hilton, a shooting jacket, some wonderful and rare plaid, and, of course, classic herringbone Harris Tweed! Sizes range from c.36 to c.44; I also have a beautiful Boys' size 14 in Welsh tweed.

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*2) CLASSIC Herringbone Harris Tweed from Wallach's.*

Since I've just listed a Browning tweed, I might as well follow with a tweed from one of Browning's main rivals--Wallach's, another great Fifth Avenue menswear store that has now long gone.

Cut from a beautiful and traditional Harris tweed that features alternating strips of nailhead and herringbone for a lovely complex pattern that's shot through with vertical stripes of sky-blue and light orange, this beautiful tweed has three button cuffs, a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and the buttons are all the classic leather-covered football buttons. Made in the USA, this tweed is in excellent condition, apart from a tiny waterspot in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 
Length: 29 1/4



    

*3) Boy's Size 14 Jacket in Welsh Tweed. Perfect for your son--or a smaller trad! *

This is lovely! Although this is a boy's jacket, there was no compromising on the quality when this was made. Cut from a beautiful plaid tweed made from welsh yarn, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are simply perfect for Fall, being a medly of slate, bracken, bark, and chestnut in a lovely classic glen plaid. This has a three button front, is fully lined, and features three button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. This jacket is better made and cut from better cloth than most adult jackets now! It's in excellent condition.

*This is a steal at just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2



     

*4) GORGEOUS Recent Norman Hilton 3/2 sack.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton--the sole remaining major classic menswear retailer that survives in Princeton, after the demise of Langrock, Ballot's, the Princeton Clothing Co., and the English Shop--this is a classic trad. 3/2 sack, which is beautifully cut and features a wonderful lapel roll. This appears to be fully canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and very natural shoulders.

The cloth and colorway of this jacket matches the cut. It's a beautiful golden wheat and brown glen plaid, and the cloth has a wonderful hand and drape.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 5/8



    

*5) CLASSIC Harris Tweed herringbone by Eagle Clothes.*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed with subtle vertical stripes of sky-blue and light orange, this lovely tweed is half-lined and features a single centre vent--which is still sewn shut! It is subtly darted, has a two button front, three button cuffs. The buttons are leather football buttons. This is a wonderful, classic Harris Tweed!

It does have one issue; there are two small holes in the tweed on the inside of the collar. These could be readily and cheaply patched by a dry-cleaner tailor, but because they are there this jacket is in Very Good condition only, and hence is *just $20, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Measurements: 
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*More beautiful tweeds! *

*6) STUNNING Old-School Polo by Ralph Lauren Shooting Jacket!*

This is wonderful! made by Polo back when Polo was very, very good indeed, this is a really wonderful and highly unusual jacket! Cut from sturdy charcoal wool cloth, this jacket features four front pockets--the two lower ones being rather deep indeed--all of which are flapped and fastened by leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. The jacket has a two button front, and four button cuffs--all of which are also leather covered and metal shanked. This jacket is unlined, and this allows the quality of the construction to shine through; the back seam is lapped, for example, and the jacket has a single centre vent. It also has a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, and two interior pockets. It was Union Made in the USA--which clearly dates it, as Ralph has been off-shoring for decades! It has very natural, unstructured shoulders.

This is a wonderful jacket, and is in excellent condition, although I made a note to myself when I bought it that there *might* be a shadow mark on the front, just under and to the right of the top button. I can't find this now, but it might well be there. As such, this is very well priced at *just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



      

*7) THE PERFECT FALL JACKET? Beautiful autumnal plaid!
*
This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colourway and patterning on this jacket are simply stunning; slate grey, warm reddish chestnut maroon-brown, lighter autumnal browns, all in a beautiful Fall plaid that's striking yet subtle--this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket! The cut and tailoring fit the colourway and patterning; this is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a standard two-button front with three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather covered football buttons with metal shanks. This has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

*This is a steal at just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



 

*8) Lovely classic tweed by Alexander Julian for Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is lovely! Cut from a lovely dark, dark petrol blue herringbone cloth that features vertical striping of turquoise and berry red, this lovely jacket was made by Alexander Julian, beloved of New South preps, for Saks Fifth Avenue. The cloth was woven in the British isles, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. This jacket features a classic two button front, four button cuffs, and is subtley darted. It is unvented in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It is fully lined.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



       

*9) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $49, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets from Patrick!*

*10) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in grey herringbone*

This is a lovely vintage jacket! A 3/2 sack, this has lovely narrow lapels and a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3. The tweed is a classic grey herringbone, and this jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, and a single hook vent; the centre back seam is lapped. It was Union made in the USA. It has very natural shoulders.

This is an older jacket, and could use a dry-clean and press to freshen it up; there is also some minor discolouration under the arms in the lining. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and a bargain *at $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2



   

*
11) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$29, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



 
 

*12) RECENT Brooks Brothers glen plaid jacket in camelhair.*

This is wonderful! Made for Brooks Brothers, this beautiful jacket is cut from lovely soft camelhair, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid is a classic combination of greys, blacks, and creams. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a standard two button front, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and was made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*This is a steal at just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*13) J. Press 3/2 sack with patch pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely light brown herringbone tweed, this wonderful 3/2 sack by Press has a lovely lapel roll and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It has three button cuffs, and was made in the USA. It could use a press to freshen it up as it's a bit rumpled, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition--and hence* is a steal at just $50, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 23 & 23.5*

*Jackets are in Great Condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

   
  
*Excellent Condition*; Seems close to new...
Really nice coat, a lighter weight tweed fabric
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: 43R*
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 24" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*HSM Blue Basket Weave w/Multi-Color Plaid Overlay Tweed Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

   
  
*NEW Condition*; Still has the Medalion and basted pockets
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Imported Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Waist: 22"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 26" +.5"
*PRICE: $35*

*********************************************
*Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More from Patrick! *

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*

14) GORGEOUS Brookstweed 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Brookstweed jackets have always been a favourite of mine, and this shows why! Cut from a lovely Donegal-esque tweed in salt and pepper with flecks of green, gorse yellow, berry red and pumpkin orange, this is just the sort of tweed that's perfect for Fall!

Plus, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll; it also features the classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and made in the USA. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, for this beautiful Ivy classic!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*15) GORGEOUS Glen Plaid Camelhair 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

Another gorgeous 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers, this time in a wonderful glen plaid camelhair! The hand and drape of this jacket are both wonderful, and the colourway and patterning are terrific also--a lovely classic glen plaid in blacks, greys, and creams, with a sky blue overcheck running throughout. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $59, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*16) Lovely vintage 3/2 sack in dark forest green herringbone.
*
This is lovely! A classic and original 3/2 sack, this has lovely narrow lapels, a high almost 3/2.5 lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a single centre hook vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is certainly half-lined. The tweed is a lovely dark forest green herringbone that was far more common in the 1950s and 1960s than it is now, and so this colouring of this adds to its vintage appeal. This was from the "Sandgate" line made by palm Beach... an allusion both to the "Beach" part of Palm beach, and also to Brooksgate", the entry level line that Brooks used to have. (The "gate" to "Brooks" being "Brooksgate"!)

This jacket could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is staining to the lining near the armholes, as shown. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at *just $27, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 1/2



    

*17) Land's End Tweed with elbow patches and patch pockets!*

This is a very nice tweed indeed from Land's End! featuring elbow patches and the ever-desirable three patch pockets, as well as a fully functional throat latch, this jacket shows that Land's End can do things right when they try! The jacket's patterning is a lovely glen plaid, and the colourway is very autumnal. This jacket is fully lined, was made in the USA, and features a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## maltimad

*NEW Thorogood USA-made tobacco leather boots, size 9 Wide: $110 (MSRP: $140+)*

Hello!

I have for your consideration a pair of *Thorogood* USA-made boots, in size 9 Wide, in their signature beautiful tobacco leather. These are a bit different in that they're branded as 'Dunham'. But they're the exact same boots as Thorogood's famed American Heritage 6-inch Moc Toe Wedge sole boot as seen here: https://www.weinbrennerusa.com/dspNavCategory.cfm?rootID=1&catID=137&prodid=154

As you will be able to see from the pictures below, the only differences are the obvious 'Dunham' branding, eyelets instead of speed hooks, 'Weinbrenner'-labeled outsole, Dunham-labeled cushioned insole and a 'Made in Usa' label sewn on the tongue instead of as a tab on the side. They were part of a small run made by Weinbrenner for Dunham to celebrate Dunham's 110th anniversary.

I've confirmed by phone with both Thorogood's maker Weinbrenner and Dunham/New Balance the above, and that - other than the design changes above - they're the EXACT same boots as the Thorogood American Heritage boots. This means of course, lifetime-quality *Goodyear-welt construction*, *made in USA from steerhide tanned in the USA, composite shank, and ridiculous levels of comfort*. If you're unfamiliar with Thorogood, please search these boards or Google it - and you'll see how loved and well-regarded they truly are.

They only problem? They don't fit me! But that's only my problem. They've been worn for two hours on carpet, in my house - so basically brand-new boots. The only thing I've done is put on leather conditioner specially formulated for oil-tanned leather. I'm 9.5D - 10B, so I'd say the *9EEE *is true-sized, as I can wear them length wise, but they're too wide.

*
Pricing*: Thorogood American Heritage 6-inch Moc Toe Wedge sole boots are available online for around $140.00, if they're not out of stock. That's the cheapest I've seen. So asking price for these boots will be *$110.00*, with priority shipping. Meaning, you'll be getting brand-new boots for over $30.00 off. Great deal 

Feel free to ask any questions, thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Something for the Larger Trad... P2P 26.5*

*Jacket in Great Condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*********************************************
*Austin Reed for Eagleson's Blue Herringbone Tweed Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

   
  
*VG+ Condition*; Very nice jacket, a lighter weight tweed fabric
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: 50L* (Check measurements)
S2S: 20"
P2P: 26.5"
Waist: 24.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5" +1"
*PRICE: $30*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900

*Please PM with questions or interest.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barnavelt

Shirts shirts shirts...

Brooksflannel 80% cotton, 20% wool Viyellaesque sports shirt. Slim fit, 34 sleeves, 28.5 length, 24 pit to pit.
Nice mustard color with brown stripes, very soft. Asking $20 CONUS




Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, 100% cotton must iron, made in the USA. Nice and soft, great condition. 33 sleeves, 28.5 length. 24 P2P.
Asking $15 CONUS.




Orvis 100% cotton sport shirt, made in India. XL. Nice and clean, great shape. 37 sleeves, 28.5 P2P, 33.5 length.
Asking $20 CONUS.




Orvis 100% cotton sport shirt, made in India. XL. Nice and clean, great shape. 36 sleeves, 27 P2P, 32.5 length.
Asking $20 CONUS.




Orvis 100% cotton sport shirt, made in India. XL. Nice and clean, great shape. 34 sleeves, 28 P2P, 32.5 length.
Asking $20 CONUS.


----------



## Bohan

My first attempted internet sale! Could someone tell me what I have here - I can't make out the name in the lining and I don't see any tags except Made in the USA. Should I bother trying Ebay or should I give it away if nobody here wants it? Should I post more measurements? How should I ship it? What should I charge? Well, I need a price for this post, so how about $25?

Bluish gray. Very slight stain mid left lapel and moderately slight stain bottom right lapel.

Pants:
43" waist
39-1/2" length, no cuffs, 2" to lengthen or make cuffs
28" inseam
2 pockets, left one buttons, right doesn't

Jacket:
18" shoulder to shoulder
single center vent


----------



## benjclark

Bohan said:


> My first attempted internet sale! Could someone tell me what I have here - ... Should I post more measurements? How should I ship it? What should I charge?


A good start! You should certainly include more measurements. May want to include length of jacket sleeves from the shoulder seam and measurement armpit to armpit. As a buyer, and not so much a seller (so far), I know it's easy for me when I shop TweedyDon's posts (for instance) that the price includes shipping, usually in a USPS Priority Flat Rate Box, which is great!


----------



## Bohan

And I think I should experiment with spot remover or something for the stains. I'll increase the price at least $10 if I could get them out.


----------



## Pentheos

I'm not sure anyone will buy a stained no-name suit.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

He speaks the truth.



Pentheos said:


> I'm not sure anyone will buy a stained no-name suit.


----------



## Bohan

I'm ordering some K2r Spotlifter. Half the people who buy Ebay suits probably wouldn't know whether it's a name brand suit or not. I also have a Bonds Wilshire and a Botney 500 that I didn't get to yet.


----------



## ArtVandalay

You may want to list those suits on the Sales forum. This thread is for items of the trad persuasion.


----------



## CMDC

Some nice stuff from recent days' runs, especially for those who wear a L.

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from Raleigh's of DC. This is in amazing shape for its age--seems as if it could have been in a stockroom for years. Very little wear. Very nice shoulders, hook vent, 1/2 lined. This fits me pretty much perfectly so if this doesn't sell, I'll probably just keep it.

The tweed is a nice mixture of browns and oranges.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$50 conus





































Brooks Brothers shawl collar sweater
Color is a dark burgundy w/a bit of brown in it.
Size L

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 34

$30 conus



















Lands End lambswool sweater
Made in USA

Size L

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 27
Sleeve: 34

$26 conus



















Gitman Brothers bd sportshirt
Made in USA
Size L
Measures 16.5 x 34

$24 conus



















Orvis bd sport shirt
Size L

$23 conus



















Vinyard Vines short sleeve seersucker sport shirt
Size L

$20 conus



















Three ties--all 3.5" width
Luciano Barbera--made in Italy $18
Vinyard Vines NWT--made in USA--$18
Brooks Brothers--made in USA--$16



















Two made in Scotland scarves
$16 conus each



















Cashmere scarf--made in England
$20 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump & drop

$40 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 5 ties for $50 shipped CONUS
> 
> please message me if you have any questions


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$42 shipped CONUS



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Olive Suit
> 3/2 Sack
> Tagged 40 L
> 
> P2P 21.5"
> S2S 18"
> BOC 32.25"
> Sleeve 25.5"
> 
> Waist 17.5"
> Inseam 30.5"
> Outseam 42.5"
> Hem 2.75"
> 
> Second button is cracked and lining over vent has a few loose stitches
> 
> $62 shipped CONUS
> 
> PM me if you have any questions


----------



## M. Kirk

For Sale: Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit (red label) OCBD Shirts - all made in the USA

2 white shirts and 1 blue shirt size 17/34

3 white shirts and 2 blue shirts size 16.5/34 

All shirts are in excellent shape and most have been worn less than 5 times. I will be happy to send pictures if requested.

I am asking $25 shipped and will be happy to combine shipping if you purchase more than one shirt.

Please send me a private message if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## ATL

Anyone here wear a 44 R with a 29-ish inseam? I just picked up two staple Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suits, made by Martin Greenfield in 2006.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Maybe. Depends on waist and shoulders.


----------



## Coffee Mug

New, lower prices.



Coffee Mug said:


> Long time lurker, first time seller. I'm clearing out some pieces that haven't made their way into the rotation the way I hoped. All prices include shipping within the US.
> [HR][/HR]
> *Allen Edmonds Delray, 12D. Sold.*
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *Allen Edmonds Byron, 12D. $50.*
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *Allen Edmonds Macneil, 12.5D. Sold.*
> 
> [HR][/HR]*
> Rider Boot Company brown shell cordovan Norwegian split toes, 12D. Made in Italy. Sold.*
> 
> [HR][/HR]


----------



## ArtVandalay

Just wanted to publicly thank Coffee Mug for an awesome deal on those MacNeils. They just arrived yesterday (shipped fast) and they're fantastic. Pleasure doing business with him.


----------



## Orgetorix

Coffee, I don't suppose any of those run small? I'm a 11.5 D and can sometimes work a 12 B or C.


----------



## Bohan

ArtVandalay said:


> You may want to list those suits on the Sales forum. This thread is for items of the trad persuasion.


I have to figure out what's considered trad. But good news about the stains - they're out. Repeated applications of a drop of boiling water and dabbing is all it took to remove years-old stains. And I'm going to wait until I get a microscope so I can figure out if there's at least some wool in it. I can't find a label on any of these three suits that mentions the material.


----------



## Coffee Mug

They're all pretty true to size, I think.


----------



## ATL

ATL said:


> Anyone here wear a 44 R with a 29-ish inseam? I just picked up two staple Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suits, made by Martin Greenfield in 2006.


I'm asking $150 shipped for each.

Both are in excellent condition, but need a dry cleaning. The blue one shows a bit of wear inside in the pants around the waistband in the back, but nothing structural or visible when wearing.

Gray Pinstripe:

P2p: 24
Waist: 23
Sleeve: 24.5 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 19.5
Length (bottom of collar): 31.5

Waist laid flat: 18.5 (+ ~1)
Inseam: 28.75 (1.75)
Cuff: 1.5

Blue herringbone:

P2p: 23.75
Waist: 22.5 -.75
Sleeve: 24 (+1.5)
Shoulder: 19.5
Length (bottom of collar): 31.5

Waist laid flat: 18.75 (+ ~1)
Inseam: 28.75(1.5)
Cuff: 1.5


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys! I'm on the prowl for any *THICK*, *CHEAP *sweaters. Just ol' beaters that I can wear in the dorm hall and around campus. I'm in Chicago and I bike everywhere but sweat like crazy once I'm in the classroom so I'm looking for some cheap layering piece.

Looking for sweaters of any material under $15 each. Looser Ms or Smaller Ls in most brands work perfectly. Thanks for your help guys!

**Side note, any good warm sock recommendations?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Tweed Hats!*

*I have some lovely classic Fall tweed hats available! All are in excellent condition--I suspect the Harris Tweed has never been worn--are all are perfect for Fall!*​*

​
As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING on everything within the CONUS, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

1*) Beautiful, Classic Harris Tweed hat--appears unworn!*

This is absolutely lovely--and if I didn't already have three Harris Tweed hats just like this it wouldn't be here! Made by Dunn & Co to their usual robust standards 9and almost certainly Made in England), this might be THE classic Ivy Fall hat. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and appears never to have been worn. This is tagged a 7 1/8, and the interior circumference measures c. 21 3/4". 
*
Asking just $29, or offer.*



 

*2) STRIKING Irish tweed cap by John Hanly & Co of Ireland.
*
This is beautiful--and wouldn't be here if it wasn't too large for me! Made in Ireland from Irish wool by John Hanly & Co, ltd, this is in absolutely excellent condition. The bill is a snap bill, and is secured with a single stud--invisible when worn. Tagged a 7 5/8, 62, XL, this measures c. 23" in interior circumference.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

*



*3) OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch hat*

NOT from the current mall incarnation of Abercrombie & Fitch, this hat is from when the firm was a real outdoor supplier, sourcing its goods from traditional American companies rather than China. This hat--and its brother, below--was made by the Quaker Marine Supply Co. of Conshohocken, PA. The tweed is a classic herringbone, the band is leather, and the interior is waterproofed. This hat carries the old-school A&F label of green script on black. The interior circumference measures c. 21 1/2". Apart from some very minor scuffing to the band, this hat is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

  

*4) OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch hat*

NOT from the current mall incarnation of Abercrombie & Fitch, this hat is from when the firm was a real outdoor supplier, sourcing its goods from traditional American companies rather than China. This hat--and its brother, below--was made by the Quaker Marine Supply Co. of Conshohocken, PA. The tweed is a classic herringbone, the band is leather, and the interior is waterproofed. This hat is missing the old-school A&F tag, but it is clearly the same hat in all respects as (3), above. The interior circumference measures c. 22". Apart from some very minor scuffing to the band, this hat is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Henry Jacobson Reversible Raincoat/Topcoat in Cotton and Wool.*

New and Unworn, this lovely and versatile coat comes complete with its original packet of spare buttons and small packet of silica crystals to prevent moisture damage!

The outer shell--the raincoat side--is 100% cotton, and features lapped seams down the back and traditional slash pockets. It's a lovely creamy-ivory colour, and is unblemished--as you'd expect from a NWOT garment!

The inner shell--that which forms the camel-coloured wool topcoat when the garment is reversed--is a lovely honey camel colour. It features jetted straight pockets, and is made from 95% wool, and 5% nylon for strength.

This coat is FULLY REVERSIBLE; it features two sets of buttons (marked "Henry Jacobson") which have been offset, and the collar is designed to function fully no matter which side is outermost. This is a very nicely designed garment!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers are very welcome!

Tagged a L, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 22 (Note that owing to the cut the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 35 1/2


----------



## hooker4186

Two pairs of suspenders/braces. Asking *$50 shipped CONUS each*

#1 - Alexander Olch - Made in New York 100% wool braces, brass Made in England hardware, leather ends. Retail at Barneys is $150.










Spoiler





















#2 - BB - In box. Appear unworn but I can't be 100% sure. Box is a little beat up but still works, braces themselves are immaculate. An extra set of buttons for your trousers are included. The letter "R" is monogrammed on the leather. Original retail $88.










Spoiler













































Trafalgar ribbon belt - asking *$20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## catside

Lol Tweedy, you made me measure my head, also attempt to calculate if I could shrink that cap just enough or expand the fedoras


----------



## hooker4186

Forgot to include this with the accessories above:

Small Arancrafts Made in Ireland Gray Sweater - *$30*
P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 22"
Shoulder - 20"
Length - 24.5"
















Nice Shoulder detailing:


----------



## safetyfast

Any interest in a Barbour Bedale size 40? Green, great shape. No rips, tears etc. Can send photo tonight if interested. $160.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Silk/linen blend
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club lambswool sweater
> This is one thick sweater--nice and dense
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length: 27
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> $36 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste bd short sleeve sport shirt
> Tagged 43
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 31
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shetland wool scarf--made in Scotland
> This will look fantastic with a Barbour
> There is one tiny moth hole in the center but barely visible
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers ls sport shirt
> Like new condition
> Size M
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow ties
> Purple paisley tagged "Lowe bow"--feels like cotton/silk SOLD
> Purple glenplaid by Bloomingdales
> 
> $7 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canali and Altea ties
> Both made in Italy
> $15 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington repp (dark green and orange) and Daks (silk/cotton) ties
> $12 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two ties by Rafaello of Roma
> $10 conus each


----------



## Barnavelt

I have a pair of gently used Bass kiltie tassle loafers made in USA. Corrected grain, merlot color. They are 8 1/2 EEE. If anyone could use these please PM me.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 21.5*

Hump Day bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in Very Good condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
> *TAGGED: 40R*
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Corbin Tan Glen Plaid w/Gray & Green Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The Toggery Shops were a couple of old-school men's shops in San Diego and La Jolla.
> From what I can gather, the doors were closed in the early 90's. That seems to be the
> time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under. It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Substantial fabric!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (38-40R-ish)
> S2S: 18.75"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 19.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Olive/Black Herringbone w/Colors Woven Throughout Sport Coat*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*;I love this fabric - wish it fit me!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Imported Wool
> *TAGGED: 38R*
> S2S: 18.75"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 20"
> BOC: 30"
> Sleeve: 23.5" +1"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 22*

Hump Day bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in Very Good condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Tan/Brown Houndstooth Sport Coat*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; The pockets are still basted shut,
> but this will need at least a good steaming...
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 3 button sleeve; Fully lined; Flap Pockets
> Made in USA; 78% Silk/22% Wool
> *TAGGED: 40R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 22.5*

Hump Day bump and update...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Jackets are in great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1988.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> *HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1987.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *BOTH JACKETS FOR $50!*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Update


tonyanthony1970 said:


> Finds over the past five weeks. All are available. And need to find a new home. I will provide photos when I am upload or links to the photo album
> 
> *Trousrers
> Canali Dark Blue Wool Pleated Pants Size 38w $25
> Zanella Bennet Taupe Pleated Pants Size 36w $25
> Brioni Wool Heather Grey Pleated Pants (Sold)
> Canali Wool Light Mustard/Golden Rod Sz 34w $25
> Mani by Armani Wool Pleated (will provide photos) Sz 34 $25
> RL Taupe Super 90's Wool Pleated Size 34w $20
> Lauren RL Heather Wheat/Light Brownish Pleated Sz 35x30 $20
> Ravazzolo Olive Pleated Super 120's Loro Piana (Sold)
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Flat Front Black & Grey Stripe 36x30 $25
> 
> Shirts
> Canali Light Blue Sz XL $20
> Billy Ried Check White & Light Blue Sz Small $20
> Eddie Brauer Cambridge Flannel White & Black Sripe Sz Medium $15
> Pendleton Plaid Flannel Sz Medium $20
> Gant Cambridge Classic Plaid Shirt Sz Medium $15
> John Varvatos USA Plaid Shirt w/ zip pockets Sz Medium
> RL Madras Made in Hong Kong Sz Medium (Fits more like a Large) $15
> Buberry Grey 2 Ply 100% Cotton Sz 17 $12
> Faconnable Jeans Multi Color Stripe Shirt Sz Medium $10
> Levis Vintage Red Tag Made in Hong Long Denim Shirt Sz Lg $15
> Tommy Bahama Silk Multi Color Stripe Shirt Sz Lg $20
> E. Zegna Multi Stripe Linen Button Down Sz Lg $14
> 
> Shoes
> J&M Crown Aristocraft Black Cap Toe (Sold)
> Ecco Lounge Moc Braided Slip-on Sz 10.5US/44 EU Was $35 Now $28 (A slightly dressed-up look is offered by its soft leather and classic styling, while inside a world of comfort waits. The extra-thickly padded insole dual elastic gores add cushioning and slip-on ease. You are about to buy a 100% authentic pair of mens Lounge Moc Braid loafers-shoes by ECCO. The model number is 6429400709)
> Bally Arciduca Black Kilt w Gold Brass Loafers Made in Italy Sz 11.5D Was $25 Now $20
> 
> 
> 
> Contact me with your interest*


----------



## M. Kirk

M. Kirk said:


> For Sale: Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit (red label) OCBD Shirts - all made in the USA
> 
> 2 white shirts and 1 blue shirt size 17/34
> 
> 3 white shirts and 2 blue shirts size 16.5/34
> 
> All shirts are in excellent shape and most have been worn less than 5 times. I will be happy to send pictures if requested.
> 
> I am asking $25 shipped and will be happy to combine shipping if you purchase more than one shirt.
> 
> Please send me a private message if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks


The size 17/34 shirts have been sold. The size 16.5/34 are still available.


----------



## catside

*Alden* Black *Shell Cordovan* 8.5 E (C/E heel/width ratio) *LHS* loafers. Impeccable uppers, soles replaced but in good condition. Heels slightly eroded, but no replacement necessary. This are of course Van last thus runs 1/4 size larger.
Pics will be posted. $80 plus actual shipping, firm. Personal use only, no resellers need to apply.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop...*

These are a bit too narrow for me to wear comfortably so to the exchange they go. In nice shape, a small bit of wear on the back edges (pictured.) Brown shell cordovan. 
Asking $90 > *$85* shipped in CONUS.

Also, I have another pair of Florsheim longwings in 13C - black pebblegrain. If anyone wants both pair, make me an offer.




Black pebblegrains:


----------



## drlivingston

The colors on this vintage Charles Arndt 3/2 sack tweed are gorgeous! It is half lined with a single vent. It is black interwoven with wine, purple, jade, and blue. As diverse as the colors seem, they harmonize beautifully in this American made sport coat. It is not labeled, but with a 21.5" chest, it is safely a 40-41R. You can have it in your closet in a couple of days for just $30 (CONUS shipping included).
P2P-----------21.5"
Shoulder-----18.5"
BOC----------31"
Sleeve-------24.25"

COAT IS SOLD! THANKS!


----------



## benjclark

:icon_hailthee: <3 <3 <3

Please find another in 46!


----------



## Takai

Time has come to clear some space in my closet. All prices are shipping included, I am also interested in trades. Especially looking for US 8.5 shoes. All shoes will be cleaned/treated and if requested shined prior to shipping. Additional pictures upon request.

Allen Edmonds Delray 10 D- Sold Pending funds
  

Shoes in overall pretty great shape, always stored with trees, soles and heels are good, and have plenty of life left.

Alden For BB Cap toe Bluchers 11.5 B/D- 70$
  

These are beautiful, very little use, always stored with trees, soles and heels havent seen much use. There are brand new strings, just not pictured

Vintage Allen Edmonds Macneil 10 B- 40$
   

These are great shoes, they do have a couple minor flaws as noted above, one small scar, but due to the scotch grain on the shoe it's not particularly noticeable. Also they are in need of new soles due to a hole in the bottom of the right shoe, though the hole does not extend through the second sole.

Allen Edmonds Park Ave 9D- 25$
  

Honestly, these are shoes I used as experiments, originally in merlot, but I've stripped them down and built the patina on them, they have no laces and are well worn. The heels and soles dont need replaced now, but they could probably use it before too long. There is some cracking on the sides, but no holes.

Magnanni Pardo 9D- 30$

  

These are solid shoes, beautiful natural patina, in need of new soles, but heels are in good shape.

Vintage Southwick Suit ~39-40R- 25$
    

Nailhead pattern, pants are ~32 inseam, they do have some unfortunate small moth holes, on the back of the shoulder, and one on the pant near the front pocket, but due to the pattern they arent really noticeable.

Hickey Freeman Tux 39-40R- 100$
   

Hickey Freeman mainline tux made for Barney's, it is in perfect shape, and I am very apprehensive about selling it.


----------



## scott w

I would like to purchase the coconut grove jacket 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Here's a few things for you guys. All prices include shipping CONUS

Cheviot wool Donegal tweed overcoat, by Kuppenheimer (~46-48): $60




























A really great overcoat, constructed of donegal tweed woven from cheviot wool. This overcoat is almost entirely unlined, has completely unpadded shoulders, and is fully canvassed. The union tag dates this fine coat to sometime between 1949 and 1961, but it certainly doesn't show its age. No stains or moth holes here. It buttons with three leather football buttons, two more on each sleeve, and a forth at the throat if you need to button it all the way up. The coat is unvented and the pockets are both functional in their own right and open on the inside to allow you to reach your pants or jacket pockets.

Pit-to-pit: 26"
Arm: estimated ~25", no shoulder seams
Length: 45"

Green gingham seersucker sack jacket (46S): $30







































All the details are right on this jacket: undarted sack cut, 3/2 roll lapel with a 2-button cuff, single hooked vent, fully-canvased and quarter-lined. This would make a great summer jacket, as it's constructed of a lightweight cotton seersucker, while the color makes it perfect as a transitional jacket in the fall.

Measurements:
Pit-to-Pit: 24"
Sleeves: 25"
LENGTH: 29"
Please pay attention to the length, this really is quite a short jacket.

Heavy tweed overcoat (~34-36) $25

























This overcoat is a nice heavy tweed which is in nearly perfect condition, but two of the three buttons are missing and the lining has come loose for about an inch on the right shoulder.. Not bad considering this coat dates from before 1948, judging from it's union label. One button cuff, covered buttons, beautiful brown/cream herringbone tweed, and fully canvased. This tweed coat really is an exceptional piece and I hope someone can replace the buttons and make good use of it.

Measurements:
Pit-to-Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 43"

Blue blazer (~46ML): cost of shipping









Two-button navy blazer, patch breast pocket, patch and flap hip pockets, gold buttons, half-lined. Honestly, nice solid blazer, but not amazing. A wool-poly blend (most likely), but it looks nice enough and it's almost completely indestructible. It was one of my first thrifted pieces of clothing, and I used it for years until I found the perfect BB navy sack blazer. I figured I'd throw this out there in case anyone is looking for a durable, cheap back-up blazer or a solid first blazer for college, just pay the cost of shipping.

Measurements:
Pit-to-Pit: 24"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length: 31"

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact me. Also, if you think these prices aren't reasonable feel free to let me know. I'm kinda new at this and I'd appreciate someone letting me know.

Edit: I'm also willing to trade, if you'd rather. 46L jacket, ~40-30 pants, 17.5-36 shirt, ~10.5C or D shoe


----------



## Yuca

The green seersucker jacket and the 40s overcoat are both outstanding finds.


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*PRICE DROPS*



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents -
> 
> Have a couple of items just in time for fall/winter. 1 Southwick 3/2 glenplaid suit (measurements below) and one pair of tan Alden plain toe bluchers (10C). Would never get rid of either of these staples, but I have finally come to the (involuntary) realization that they simply don't fit.
> 
> 1. Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous.* $60 *shipped CONUS. LOTS of life left in these.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9038
> 
> 
> 2. SOUTHWICK suit. 3/2, charcoal glen plaid 3/2, flannel, soft shoulders, flat front pants ... a trad staple. Really fine heft to this one. The glen plaid has a faint red line, which works brilliantly. Appears to have been altered, but otherwise appears to be in great shape. Perfect warmth for chilly autumn days / winter. Likely could work for a gent somewhere in the 40/42 vicinity. Asking *$60 *Shipped CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18'
> Pit to pit: 19"
> Waist (approx): 20"
> Shoulder to end of sleeve: 25/26" (i'm getting different measurements for each arm...always tough to be accurate with the natural shoulders, but feels as if they could be lengthened if needed)
> 
> Pants
> Waist (laid flat): 16.5 / 17" (with room to expand)
> Inseam (approx): 29"
> Outseam: 42"
> 
> View attachment 9039
> 
> 
> I apologize if the photos don't elucidate a whole lot, was having difficulties navigating the site. If you'd like I can email additional photos.
> 
> ***Update: Here is a link to additional photos. Hope this helps: https://s1302.photobucket.com/user/kentuckygentlemaninmiami/library/Southwick%20and%20Aldens?sort=3&page=1
> 
> ****Update: Also, the top of collar to bottom of jacket measurement is 33". Excuse the oversight.


----------



## drlivingston

I received a couple of items from tonyanthony1970 today... Stunning! They were better than anticipated and exactly as described.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

dang.



Takai said:


> Honestly, these are shoes I used as experiments ...


----------



## Pentheos

Any interest in:

2 pairs of 40x32 Orvis Ultimate Khakis in very good condition

1 pair of Lands End lightweight Khakis, about 40x33

1 pair of 40x30 seersuckers (brand new) from a mill in Georgia (so USA-made, no brand)

1 pair of 40x30 M2P Bills (which would be free with the seersuckers)

A purge due partly to weight loss and partly to a 30" inseam being a failed experiment in no-breaks.

Prices would be cheap.

I'm also going to soon be posting some suits and jackets in 48L with 40x32-34" inseam pants.

I also have a Belstaff waxed cotton jacket (the "Countryman") that is very vintage and in great shape, tagged XXL -- fits about like a 48 or 50 in Barbour, although the sleeves are longer.

PM me with interest, and I'll try to get some photos up soon.


----------



## gamma68

*ALLEN EDMONDS QUINCY PENNY LOAFERS*

*Size 10-1/2 A*

These are in _excellent _condition. Barely worn, if at all.

*Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*LAST PRICE DROP BEFORE THESE ITEMS GO TO EBAY*



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE SCOTT & CO. HAT*
> 
> * Features fore and aft brims
> * Great condition. Lining intact with no holes, stains, odors, etc.
> * Sized small, perhaps for a youth? Diameter of opening is approx 7.5" across and 7" front to back.
> * This isn't quite a deerstalker, but it might be perfect if you have a kid who wants to be Sherlock Holmes for Halloween. In any event, you can't deny the vintage vibe of the interior label.
> 
> *$12 CONUS or offer* *>>* *NOW $8 CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *PRICE DROPS*
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS
> LAMBSWOOL ARGYLE CREWNECK SWEATER
> KNITTED IN ENGLAND*
> 
> *Tagged 48--please see measurements
> * 100% pure new lambswool
> * Navy blue with lovely argyle coloring
> * Ribbed cuffs and waist
> * Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, piling, odors or other noticeable flaws
> *Pit-to-pit:* 26"
> *Sleeve: *38" (36.5" wih cuff rolled)
> *Length: *29.5"
> *Asking $25 CONUS* *>> NOW $18 CONUS*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *CLASSIC! VINTAGE GRAY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED*
> 
> I really hate to part with this, but alas, it is just too short for me.
> 
> * Beautiful gray herringbone with sky blue and rust-orange striping
> * 2-button front, 3-button sleeves, with metal shanks
> * Single vent, half-lined
> * Darted, but the darts are very subtle due to the pattern
> * Made by Marshall & Reed for Hughes & Hatcher, a Detroit menswear shop that is long out of business.
> * Absolutely _mint _condition. When I originally purchased it, all the pockets were still basted shut and the original sales tag was still on the sleeve!
> *Shoulders:* 19"
> *Chest:* 42"
> *Waist:* 40.5"
> *BCBC: *28.25"
> *Sleeve:* 24"
> *Asking $40 CONUS >> NOW $30 CONUS*


----------



## Takai

Dont worry, they were in very rough shape before I worked on them.


Dieu et les Dames said:


> dang.


----------



## drlivingston

Selling a pair of Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial Longwings in size 9C. 
****SOLD****


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*2) CLASSIC Herringbone Harris Tweed from Wallach's.*

Since I've just listed a Browning tweed, I might as well follow with a tweed from one of Browning's main rivals--Wallach's, another great Fifth Avenue menswear store that has now long gone.

Cut from a beautiful and traditional Harris tweed that features alternating strips of nailhead and herringbone for a lovely complex pattern that's shot through with vertical stripes of sky-blue and light orange, this beautiful tweed has three button cuffs, a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and the buttons are all the classic leather-covered football buttons. Made in the USA, this tweed is in excellent condition, apart from a tiny waterspot in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 
Length: 29 1/4



    

*3) Boy's Size 14 Jacket in Welsh Tweed. Perfect for your son--or a smaller trad! *

This is lovely! Although this is a boy's jacket, there was no compromising on the quality when this was made. Cut from a beautiful plaid tweed made from welsh yarn, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are simply perfect for Fall, being a medly of slate, bracken, bark, and chestnut in a lovely classic glen plaid. This has a three button front, is fully lined, and features three button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. This jacket is better made and cut from better cloth than most adult jackets now! It's in excellent condition.

*This is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2



     

*4) CLASSIC Harris Tweed herringbone by Eagle Clothes.*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed with subtle vertical stripes of sky-blue and light orange, this lovely tweed is half-lined and features a single centre vent--which is still sewn shut! It is subtly darted, has a two button front, three button cuffs. The buttons are leather football buttons. This is a wonderful, classic Harris Tweed!

It does have one issue; there are two small holes in the tweed on the inside of the collar. These could be readily and cheaply patched by a dry-cleaner tailor, but because they are there this jacket is in Very Good condition only, and hence is *just $18, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Measurements: 
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



    

*5) THE PERFECT FALL JACKET? Beautiful autumnal plaid!
*
This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colourway and patterning on this jacket are simply stunning; slate grey, warm reddish chestnut maroon-brown, lighter autumnal browns, all in a beautiful Fall plaid that's striking yet subtle--this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket! The cut and tailoring fit the colourway and patterning; this is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a standard two-button front with three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather covered football buttons with metal shanks. This has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

*This is a steal at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



 

*6) Lovely classic tweed by Alexander Julian for Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is lovely! Cut from a lovely dark, dark petrol blue herringbone cloth that features vertical striping of turquoise and berry red, this lovely jacket was made by Alexander Julian, beloved of New South preps, for Saks Fifth Avenue. The cloth was woven in the British isles, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. This jacket features a classic two button front, four button cuffs, and is subtley darted. It is unvented in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It is fully lined.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



       

*7) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $40, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*8) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$25, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31




 

*9) RECENT Brooks Brothers glen plaid jacket in camelhair.*

This is wonderful! Made for Brooks Brothers, this beautiful jacket is cut from lovely soft camelhair, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid is a classic combination of greys, blacks, and creams. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a standard two button front, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and was made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*This is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*10) J. Press 3/2 sack with patch pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely light brown herringbone tweed, this wonderful 3/2 sack by Press has a lovely lapel roll and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It has three button cuffs, and was made in the USA. It could use a press to freshen it up as it's a bit rumpled, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition--and hence* is a steal at just $45, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



   

*11) GORGEOUS Brookstweed 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Brookstweed jackets have always been a favourite of mine, and this shows why! Cut from a lovely Donegal-esque tweed in salt and pepper with flecks of green, gorse yellow, berry red and pumpkin orange, this is just the sort of tweed that's perfect for Fall!

Plus, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll; it also features the classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and made in the USA. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, for this beautiful Ivy classic!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*12) GORGEOUS Glen Plaid Camelhair 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

Another gorgeous 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers, this time in a wonderful glen plaid camelhair! The hand and drape of this jacket are both wonderful, and the colourway and patterning are terrific also--a lovely classic glen plaid in blacks, greys, and creams, with a sky blue overcheck running throughout. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*13) Lovely vintage 3/2 sack in dark forest green herringbone.
*
This is lovely! A classic and original 3/2 sack, this has lovely narrow lapels, a high almost 3/2.5 lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a single centre hook vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is certainly half-lined. The tweed is a lovely dark forest green herringbone that was far more common in the 1950s and 1960s than it is now, and so this colouring of this adds to its vintage appeal. This was from the "Sandgate" line made by palm Beach... an allusion both to the "Beach" part of Palm beach, and also to Brooksgate", the entry level line that Brooks used to have. (The "gate" to "Brooks" being "Brooksgate"!)

This jacket could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is staining to the lining near the armholes, as shown. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at *just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 1/2



    

*14) Land's End Tweed with elbow patches and patch pockets*

This is a very nice tweed indeed from Land's End! featuring elbow patches and the ever-desirable three patch pockets, as well as a fully functional throat latch, this jacket shows that Land's End can do things right when they try! The jacket's patterning is a lovely glen plaid, and the colourway is very autumnal. This jacket is fully lined, was made in the USA, and features a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*15) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey herringbone.*

This is wonderful--and shows that sometimes, even the current version of Banks gets it right! Cut from THE classic Harris Tweed--cream and grey herringbone with flecks of the colours of the Hebridean countryside, here, moss green, gorse yellow, and occasional sea blue--this is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. This appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined; it has three button cuffs and a center vent. It's very subtly darted, and cut as a high roll 3/2.5 lapel. This is a lovely jacket!

*This is a bargain at just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2



 
   

*16) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*17) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Another example of this rare trad. classic, this beauty is from Brooks Brotehrs' OLD 346 line--the good kind, not the current mall version. And it's a beauty. Cut from a hardwearing hopsack, this is a classic 3/2 cut with a lovely lapel roll--and THREE PATCH POCKETS! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and the classic and traditional wide-spaced two-button cuffs. All of the buttons are the original BB buttons, featuring the classic "346" emblem. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $39 for this Ivy icon--or offer!

Tagged the now-defunct size 43ML (medium long), this beauty measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*18) STUNNING 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS from Brooks Brothers--in Brick Red!*

Another wonderful example of the Ivy three-patch pocket blazer--this time in Brick Red! This is also a beautiful 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and THREE patch pockets. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and cut from a lovely enduring hopsack. It features the traditional two button cuffs, and, like the jacket above, carries its original 346 emblem buttons. It also has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. Note that this is NOT from the current outlet 346 line, but the old, good line that you want!

This is in excellent condition, except for a smudge in the interior, as shown. This can't be seen when worn, but it is there, and so is just in Very Good condition. Hence, asking just $32, or offer.

*Tagged the now-gone size of 42ML, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



    

*19) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $19, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*20) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $16, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*22) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $45--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*23) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

FREE!

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



    
 

*24) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $45--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4




       

*25) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*26) RECENT Harris tweed by JAB*

This is a very nice Harris tweed indeed! Made for Jos. A. Bank, this lovely jacket is a classic brown herringbone, with pumpkin orange, berry red, moss green and gorse yellow flecks throughout--a classic Harris tweed colourway! The jacket features leather-covered football buttons, a standard two-button front, a single vent, and a full lining. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 44XL, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/8
Length: 34



    

*27) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*28) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## hooker4186

Price drop on Brooks Brothers suspenders - asking *$45* In box. Appear unworn but I can't be 100% sure. Box is a little beat up but still works, braces themselves are immaculate. An extra set of buttons for your trousers are included. The letter "R" is monogrammed on the leather. Original retail $88 I believe.










Spoiler













































Trafalgar ribbon belt - asking *$20 shipped CON*The belt measures 42.5" from tip to tip.









Small Arancrafts Made in Ireland Gray Sweater - *$30*
P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 22"
Shoulder - 20"
Length - 24.5"
















Nice Shoulder detailing:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats - P2P 21.5 - 23.5*

*BUMP, UPDATE & DROPS!*

The BrooksEase blazer, BB Blue Herringbone, and Austin Reed Herringbone are all sold. Thank you, gentlemen.

*Remaining jackets are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*


*Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*

The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
 

*VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Corbin Tan Glen Plaid w/Gray & Green Tweed Sport Coat*

The Toggery Shops were a couple of old-school men's shops in San Diego and La Jolla.
From what I can gather, the doors were closed in the early 90's. That seems to be the
time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*VG+ Condition*; Substantial fabric!
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (38-40R-ish)
S2S: 18.75"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 19.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Brooks Brothers Olive/Black Herringbone w/Colors Woven Throughout Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

  
 
*VG+ Condition*;I love this fabric - wish it fit me!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Imported Wool
*TAGGED: 38R*
S2S: 18.75"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 23.5" +1"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*
 *Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.

There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25 > $23**Brooks Brothers Tan/Brown Houndstooth Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*VG+ Condition*; The pockets are still basted shut,
but this will need at least a good steaming...
2BT Darted; Single vent; 3 button sleeve; Fully lined; Flap Pockets
Made in USA; 78% Silk/22% Wool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*
*HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1987.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**HSM Blue Basket Weave w/Multi-Color Plaid Overlay Tweed Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 

*NEW Condition*; Still has the Medalion and basted pockets
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Imported Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Waist: 22"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 26" +.5"
*PRICE: $35 > $33*
*Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Pentheos

*Belstaff "Countryman"*

This is a vintage, Belstaff waxed cotton jacket. I'm unsure of its age, but I would guess it dates from the 1970s, and is thus from an era when Belstaff was every bit as good (or better) than Barbour---none of this new euro waif garbage.

The jacket is tagged XXL, with these measurements:

pit-to-pit: 27"
back-of-center (collar seam to bottom): 35"
underarm (raglan sleeve): 22.5"

You can see a photo where it is next to a 48 Barbour Beaufort: it is longer in the body and especially the arms.

It has an integrated hood that snaps under the collar, a drawstring bottom, a removable button-in game pouch, and buttoning elasticized storm cuffs (better than Barbour's, in my opinion).

The jacket is in amazing condition, showing no visible wear. I got it about three years ago, and sent it to New England reproofers for a clean and a rewaxing. I've worn it about 3 times since, but it has been in the closet for two years, I already have four Barbours, so I'd like it to find a good new home.

All waxed cotton garments smell. I'd characterize my Barbours as smelling like petroleum. To me, the Belstaff smells like a canvas tent.

Given its rarity, I'm asking $100 CONUS.


----------



## Pentheos

48XL Harris Tweed

Another Harris Tweed in earthtones, this one for High & Mighty. This jacket is ex-Tweedy Don, and I simply have no use for it in California. It is two-button, darted, and with dual vents. It is in excellent condition with one exception: the lining tore next to an interior pocket, but has been repaired, as you can see in the photo which shows its pedigree. I'd like $22.00 CONUS.







BOC: 35"
Shoulders: 22"
P2P: 25"
Sleeves: 25" (+2")


----------



## Pentheos

*Group 1*





Green Land's End 100% silk knit - 60" x 3" (SOLD)
Burgundy Brooks Brothers 100% silk knit - 56" x 3" (SOLD)
Patch madras Brooks Brothers - 3.5" x 59"

$7.00 CONUS for the BB patch madras tie

*Group 2*







All Brooks Brothers. All 60" (-ish) by 3.75". From left to right:

1. BB Makers (marked irregular, don't know why; tiny stain on back, visible in picture)
2. BB Makers
3. BB Makers
4. BB 346
5. BB 346 (this one looks especially wrinkled, but it isn't)
6. BB 346

$7.00 CONUS per tie

*Group 3*







From left to right:

1. Vintage USA-made Gant. Very thick, solid tie, beautiful texture. Measures 56" x 3.75".

2. Ralph Lauren. Lovely sheen. Keeper has been resewn on one side. Measures 55" x 3.75".

3. Tommy Bahama. Nice Tie. Looks great with a khaki suit in the summer. Measures 57" x 3.75".

4. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. Handmade. Marked irregular, don't know why. This tie is a monster, very heavy, beautiful. Easily the nicest tie I own. I might have worn it once. Measures 60" x 4".

$7.00 CONUS per tie


----------



## Pentheos

*Size 42 pants*

"Cotton Brothers" pleated seersucker pants. Tagged 42L (i.e., with a long rise). Brand new, no tags, never worn.

Measurements:

waist: 21"
inseam: 30"
outseam: 43"





Lands End "sailcloth" pleated pants---extremely lightweight, you can see how the sun shines through. Tagged 42. There are a couple of very, very light marks on the rear upper thighs, otherwise great shape.

Measurements:

waist: 21"
inseam: 32"
outseam: 44.5"





I'd like $22.50 CONUS for both pairs, otherwise $15.00 CONUS per (basically to cover shipping & materials).


----------



## Pentheos

*Size 40 pants*

I have two pairs of pleated Orvis Ultimate Khakis to sell. Tagged 40, their exact measurements are:

waist: 20"
inseam: 32"
outseam: 44"

Great condition, I was never satisfied with their fit.





Here's the deal. If you buy these khakis, I will throw in _gratis_ a pair of Bills M2P in chamois cloth. They are tagged 40, with a 40" waist, but with a 30" inseam. I was experimenting with a no break look, but they are high waters now for me. There is nothing wrong with them, but they have seen better days.

For the lot, I'm asking $55.00 CONUS.


----------



## drlivingston

Pentheos, how much for the cat sunning itself in the side by side comparison pic? lol He or she looks quite content. Roger P's cat has an aura of superiority. Your cat just seems to be more on the Jimmy Buffett side.


----------



## Pentheos

Benjamin Franklin is a lover of luxury and is not for sale. Besides, at 22 pounds, shipping would be expensive.


----------



## Dmontez

Pentheos, I sent you a pm about the Bills if you have any interest in selling those seperately..



Pentheos said:


> I have two pairs of pleated Orvis Ultimate Khakis to sell. Tagged 40, their exact measurements are:
> 
> waist: 20"
> inseam: 32"
> outseam: 44"
> 
> Great condition, I was never satisfied with their fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal. If you buy these khakis, I will throw in _gratis_ a pair of Bills M2P in chamois cloth. They are tagged 40, with a 40" waist, but with a 30" inseam. I was experimenting with a no break look, but they are high waters now for me. There is nothing wrong with them, but they have seen better days.
> 
> For the lot, I'm asking $55.00 CONUS.


----------



## drlivingston

For your consideration, I offer a gorgeous glen plaid Oxxford Onwentsia 44 R sport coat. It is 2-button, half lined, with a center vent. The coloration is black and white with a faint brown windowpane. It has flap pockets and is in excellent condition. It was made for Satel's of San Antonio. Considering the original price, I think that asking $40 shipped is a considerable bargain for this great piece. 
****SOLD****


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of MacNeils by Allen Edmonds in shell cordovan, size 10D. These are magnificent, photos speak for themselves. They need heels, but that's the only issue, which I consider minor given it's less than $20. $110 CONUS.





A pair of Grayson tassel loafers by Allen Edmonds, size 10 D, in excellent condition. They are from the same original owner as above pair and also need heels, but that's the only issue, and it's cheap to resolve. CLAIMED






A pair of Grayson tassel loafers from Allen Edmonds in size 10 D from same original owner as above two pairs. These also need heels, but that's it. They are otherwise in excellent condition. $35





A pair of Barton loafers by Allen Edmonds in size 9 D. Excellent condition, with no flaws to uppers and thick soles. $40 CONUS





A Barbour Liddesale jacket, size large. It exhibits no signs having ever been worn--there are no tags, so call it NWOT. Absolutely mint. CLAIMED





A Paul Stuart raincoat, tagged 48 but this is clearly not right--it's more in the 42-44 range, so please see measurements. There is one flaw, a rip on a sleeve that has been mended and is pictured. Other than that, the coat is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, odors or other signs of wear. It's made in England, with a cotton exterior and wool liner. It is a one-button model that'll have you looking like Bogart in Casablanca--you don't see these every day, and this one is very well made. Measurements are: armpit-to-armpit in front, 23 inches; sleeve from center of collar to cuff, 32.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 45 inches. Shoulder width not available due to raglan construction. $30 CONUS





This is a lighter weight all-cotton raincoat in extra large by Ralph Lauren. Two flaws, both minor: One of the metal hooks that forms the throat-latch clasp has broken, and there is a small, very mendable, rip at the button in back that attaches the two back sides together of the garment together. Neither flaw is visible when worn, and both are fully pictured. The belt has those metal d-rings in the traditional fashion--some say such rings were once used as hand grenade holders in World War I, but I can't say for sure. Any rate, this coat is a classic, both in construction and design, and a great alternative to a Burberry, which can sometimes be a bit heavy. Measurements are: armpit-to-armpit in front, 27.75 inches; sleeve length (from center of collar to cuff), 36 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 51.25 inches. No shoulder width measurement possible due to raglan construction. $30





I didn't know exactly what this was when I found it, but the quality was obvious, the military aspect (at least from the outside) not so much, so I picked it up. Turns out it's a Marine Corps poplin raincoat. Here are the specs: https://www.parttarget.com/8405-01-107-0245_8405011070245_A-A-55260.html

The measurements are: armpit to armpit in front, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 44 inches.

The coat is in magnificent conditions--I found zero flaws or signs of wear. $30 CONUS





A Pendleton shooting jacket, made in USA, size medium. You don't see these every day--in fact, I've never seen one before. It's in fantastic shape. There is a small mark on a sleeve (pictured) that will come out when cleaned--I mention it only in the interest of full disclosure. There is no fabric content listed other than Thinsulate, but it is clearly cotton on the exterior with wool on the inside. There are hidden ribbed cuffs on the inside of the sleeves to keep the wind out and also a wind flap along the two-way front zipper. In short, a very well-designed, substantial jacket that is perfect for late fall and will last many years. Measurements are, armpit-to-armpit in front, 24 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 19.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 24.25 inches. CLAIMED





An absolutely stunning Harris Tweed sport coat in rust with flecks of pumpkin, blue, grey and a zillion other colors. This is, I think, one of the most beautiful HT fabrics I have ever seen. Zero flaws--I doubt this jacket was ever worn, or if so not much, given that pockets are still basted shut and the spare buttons are still tucked inside an inner pocket. Fully lined. It's two button, darted, made in USA and tagged 43L. Actual measurements are: Armpit to armpit in front, 22.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 31.75 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam in back, 20.25; sleeve length, 26 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $40 CONUS





A Harris Tweed in basketweave by Norm Thompson. Two button and darted, with patch pockets and single leather buttons at each cuff. Magnificent condition, with no flaws detected. Tagged a 46, actual measurements are: Armpit to armpit in front, 23 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam in back, 19.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 30.75 inches, sleeve length, 24.75 inches with another two inches possible. $35 CONUS



A lot of six non-iron shirts from Brooks brothers, all 16/34, two point collar, the rest button-down. Whites are 346, blues are mainline. All of these shirts are in absolute mint condition, with no fraying, tears, stains or imperfections of any kind. They are indistinguishable from new. $110 CONUS.


----------



## Pentheos

Damn, 32.


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> A pair of MacNeils by Allen Edmonds in shell cordovan, size 10D. These are magnificent, photos speak for themselves. They need heels, but that's the only issue, which I consider minor given it's less than $20. $110 CONUS.


If only they were 8.5D, then you have a sale.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROP*

These are a bit too narrow for me to wear comfortably so to the exchange they go. In nice shape, a small bit of wear on the back edges (pictured.) Brown shell cordovan. 
Asking $90 > $85 > *$80* shipped in CONUS or offer.

Also, I have another pair of Florsheim longwings in 13C - black pebblegrain calf. V-cleat heel. If anyone wants both pair, make me an offer.




Black pebblegrains:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Odradek said:


> If only they were 8.5D, then you have a sale.


I have these exact same shoes in 8.5 D and they fit perfectly, thanks. Paid a lot more than $110...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

32, I'm exercising an enormous amount of restraint. Those MacNeils are superb.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 32, I'm exercising an enormous amount of restraint. Those MacNeils are superb.


I agree, but I have a dog in this fight. If it helps/hurts, I think that the MacNeil is perhaps AE's finest shoe in terms of design. I have also have pairs in brown and black calfskin--for my own feet.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Luxury ties!*

*I've just posted over 40 luxury ties in the Sales Thread, including several Hermes, Versace, Zegna, Armani, Gucci, Holland & Holland, and more.

Many, many more tradly ties are headed here shortly!

What appear below are just the start..!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIES! Regimentals, emblematics..... MANY MORE to come, in tartans and patterns!*

*I have a VAST number of beautiful ties to pass on today! As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!

GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*



1) Unknown maker. Finest all silk organzine; a beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3". $15.

 

2) B. J. Keats. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12.

 

3) Oscar de la Renta. All silk. 3" $8.

 

4) Resilio. The classic Trad stripe! 3 3/4". Has a tiny spot on one side, so Very Good condition. $10.

 

5) Ashford and Brooks. All silk; excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

6) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. All silk, woven in England. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/8". Asking $15.

 

7) Burberry. A classic Novacheck stripe! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $16.

   

8) Resilio. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Asking $12.

 

9) Agincourt. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

10) Paul Stuart, for Burke and Boswell. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15.

  

11) Polo, by Ralph Lauren. From back when Polo was good! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $12.

 

12) Unknown maker; all silk, hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3". Asking $10.

 

13) Paul Stuart. Irish Poplin; 50/50 silk and wool. Made in Ireland. Vintage, and so Good/Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

14) Vintage Wallach's. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". $12.

 

15) Jacob Roberts for The English Shop of Princeton. A classic trad tie from a classic trad store! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking $15.

 

16) Brooks Brothers. Some water staining to the lining of the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10. 3 3/8".

  

*
GROUP B: EMBLEMATICS*



1) Mount Rushmore, by Pintail. Poly/silk. 3 1/4". Good/Very Good condition; some marking on underside of blade. Asking $10.

   

2) Horsehead emblematic by Roots. A beautiful tie! Poly/silk; 3". Excellent condition. $15.

  

3) "Don't Ask" by Alynn--when they made ties like Chipp! A golf club wrapped around the pole of the 18th. Poly. Excellent condition 3 1/4". Asking $12.

 

4) Pheasants in flight. Another beautiful tie by Roots! No fabric content, but likely poly/silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking $15.

 

5) Ducks in flight, by Bert Lawrence. Keeper is off on one side, and there's a small shadow smudge on the right hand side of the blade, as shown. Hence, just $8.

  

6) Brooks Brothers 346. Golden Fleece emblematic. Some memory in knot area, so just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15.

  

7) Rutgers tie. Vintage; Very Good condition. 3". Asking $10.

 

*GROUP C: MORE EMBLEMATICS!*



1) Male Chauvinist Pig! You KNOW you want this! made by Crested Clubs by Blandford. No fabric content, but likely polyester. Very Good condition. 4". Asking $12.

 

2) Elephants! Made from Thai silk. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

3) Biplanes! Made for the very trad store diTorio's in old-money Pennington, NJ, just by Princeton. All poly, and with the keeper off on one side, otherwise excellent. Just $14.

  

4) HMV logo. Lovely! From Alynn, when they made ties that were tradly fun. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $14.

 

5) Polo. Back from when Polo was good, this depicts riding boots and hat. 2 7/8". Excellent condition. $12.

  

6) Flying ducks! Hand made from silk and wool, this is a classic tradly tie for Fall. Has an unnoticeable thread run on the bottom of the blade, hence just $15. 3 1/4".

  

7) A rampant bear? Made for M's of Providence, RI, this is all silk--unusual for an emblematic--and in Very Good condition; there is some minor water marks on the lining of the blade. 3 1/4". Asking $15, or offer.

  

8) Monmouth Park emblematic. Almost certainly all silk. 3 3/4". There is a small brown spot on the gold stripe near the end of the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so asking just $9.

 

9) Grasshoppers! Silk/poly blend. 3 1/4". Asking just $10.

  

10) Witch on Broomstick. This appears to depict a witch on a broomstick... delivering presents? This is from a German store, so maybe it makes more sense if you're German. In any case, an unusual emblematic that's quite fun! All silk. 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15.

   

11) NWT skull and crossbones! All silk, 3 1/4". Asking just $12.

  

12) Gosart. Pheasants in flight; all silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $16.

  

13) Ryder and Amies heraldic. Polyester. I assume this is a college crest? 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $8.

  

14) Triumph TR6 tie. Wonderful! A great tie for a car buff. Made in the USA by Keys and Lockwood. All silk--a lovely heavy tie! 3 1/4". $16.

 

*
GROUP D: Yet MORE Emblematics!*



1) Whales, for the tradly store of diTorio's of Pennington, NJ. Polyester. 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for the keeper being off on one side. Asking $10.

 

2) J. Crew whales and regimental stripes. Italian silk; made in USA. 3 1/2". Asking $15.

  

3) Tigers snarling? All silk, and excellent condition. 3 1/4". $15.

  

4) NWT Hickey-Freeman tie; pointer dogs! Excellent condition. Originally $120, so how about $25, or offer?

 

5) Pandas. From Carmelia Jones of Bond St., London, this was once a very expensive tie! Now, it's in Good/ Very Good condition, 3' wide, and $8.

 

6) William Turner & Sons Heraldic tie. ALL SILK! Made in the UK. 3 3/8". Excellent condition! $15.

 

7) More snarling tigers! Made by Hampton Hall. All silk, 3", excellent condition. $12,

 

8) Flying ducks. A classic Fall tie! Made by Ferrell Reed from silk and dacron. Excellent condition, 3 1/4". Asking just $14.

   

9) Seated stylized foxes. Made by Burton of New York. All silk; woven in England. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

10) The Ultimate Prep! Alligator in a pink shirt--made by Alynn, when they made ties to rival Chipp's in preppy humour. 3 5/16", excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

11) OLD SCHOOL JAB WOOL tie; horses' heads and saddles. Made in Japan. Excellent condition! 3". Asking $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties! Tartans, in silk and wool! FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*GROUP E: TARTAN TIES! In wool and silk.*



1) Royal Stewart. Made in Scotland. All wool. Some snag damage to lining, as shown, hence just $9. 3 1/4".

 

2) Strawbrige Clothiers. Black Watch tartan. Made in England. Made from the now almost-impossible-to-find original Viyella blend of 55/45 wool/cotton. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $16.



3) Made for the trad. store Roots. Clearly all wool. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

4) Pipers' Plaids. Grey tartan. Very Good condition; some minor surface pilling. 3 1/2". Asking $12.

 

5) Maclachlan. A lovely subdued tartan with purple squares! 3". Clearly wool. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

6) Viyella Blackwatch tartan--in the original Viyella blend, which I believe is no longer available. 3 1/8". Excellent condition! $16.



7) Urquhart tartan. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. Excellent condition, except for a pinprick hole on the back of the blade. 3". $14.

 

8) Royal Stewart. 100% wool. Made in Scotland. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

9) J. Crew all wool Made in the USA. 3 1/8". Excellent condition! $13.

 

10) Craigmill shetland tie. Made in Scotland. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

11) Dress Mackenzie tartan. Made in Scotland by Kinloch Anderson. Very Good condition; some minor rumpling from storage. 3 3/4". Asking just $12, or offer.

 

12) Robert Talbott, for The English SHop of Princeton. 3 1/8". All wool. A wonderful trad tie! Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

13) Dress Gordon tartan. All silk; made in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/8". Asking just $14.

 

14) Paul Stuart; all silk, Made in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking just $15.

 

15) NOS straight tie. Excellent condition! 2 1/8".


----------



## TweedyDon

*And yet more! And more coming...*

*I have a slew of beautiful knit and wool ties to pass on today--perfect for the cooler months!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP F: KNIT TIES*



1) Land's End silk knit in dark navy blue. Excellent condition! 3 5/8". Asking $16.

 

2) A beautiful, heathery knit tie! Almost certainly a wool/mohair blend. Excellent condition. 2". Asking $10.



3) Heather Mist knit. 70/30 wool/mohair. 2 1/8". A lovely light brown tie in excellent condition! Asking $12.

 

4) Rooster cottonknit. Made from cotton lisle, this is 2 1/8" and in excellent condition; it is a more chestnut than the pictures show. Asking $12.

 

5) Private Club. All wool, made in the USA, and a beautiful tearose pink! 2 1/4". $14.

 

6) Gorgeous vintage forest green knit! No fabric content, but clearly silk. Excellent condition. 2 1/8". Asking just $14.



7) Yellow and red knit. Unknown maker, and unknown fabric content, but almost certainly wool, and Rooster! 2 1/4". Excellent condition. Asking $12.



8) Private Club, 100% wool, made in the USA. Excellent condition. 2 3/16". Asking $12.

 

9) Midbrown. Unknown maker or fabric, but likely wool. 2". $7.



10) Paco Rabanne. ALl wool, made in West Germany! Excellent condition. 2 1/16". Asking $12.

 

11) Pips by Rooster. All wool. APpears more brown that it seems in the pictures! 1 3/4". Excellent condition; $8.

 

12) Designer knit. 100% cotton. 2". Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

13) Brown cotton knit tie. 2 1/8". Excellent condition! $12.

 

*
GROUP G: The Fall Classic--Wool ties!*



1) "Heatherloom" by Rooster. This is spectacular! 3 1/8" and in excellent condition. Asking $18.

 

2) YSL Heather Mist. A beautiful tie, made from Italian wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Asking just $15. This is less orange and more chestnut than the pictures show.

  

3) Lochcarron Shetland tie. This is gorgeous! Made in Scotland. 3 3/8". Asking $20.

 

4) Bibas wool tie. very Good/Excellent condition. Very 1960s! 2 3/4". Asking $9.



5) YSL tie. Woven from lancashire saxony wool from England. No logo! 3 1/4"; Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

6) Chestnut brown wool tie by Stafford. English wool. 3". $12.

 

7) BEAUTIFUL Heather Mist tie for John Henry. This is lovely--a gorgeous, heathery purple! 3 1/8". Excellent condition. My pictures don't do this justice at all. Asking $20.

  

8) Liberty of London DONEGAL lambswool tie. Beautiful--and very rare! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $18.

  

9) BEAUTIFUL! Vintage wool challis, hand-blocked in England, for The English Shop of Princeton. 2 1/2, and in Very Good./Excellent condition. $16.

 

10) GORGEOUS Connemara tie by Millars, Made in Ireland. This is beautiful, and in excellent condition! 2 7/8". Asking $20.

 

11) VINTAGE all wool Brooks Brothers tie. Very Good/Excellent condition. These are becoming increasing hard to find--especially in this condition! Asking just $17. 2 7/8".


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties! Patterns and paisleys! More coming! *

*I have even more beautiful ties to pass on today; small patterns, large patterns, solids, and paisleys!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!

Group H: Small patterns and solids.
*

1) Brooks Brothers Makers. A classic pattern and a lovely colorway! 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for one small dot on the lining. $14.

 

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely thick substantial tie! 3 5/8. Excellent condition. $16.

 

3) Giogio Sant'Angelo tie. Soporific. Very good condition. 3 1/4". $6

 

4) BEAUTIFUL! Brooks Brothers 346 grass green solid tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18.

 

5) BEAUTIFUL! Brooks Brothers 346 solid yellow tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18.

 

6) Claiborne, red with pindots. Pleasantly conservative. 4". $12.



7) BEAUTIFUL! Brooks Brothers 346 solid light green tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18.

 

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. EXTRA LONG. Interlocked ribbons and bands. A classic design from Brooks! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $15.

 

9) Bert Pulitzer small pattern. Excellent condition. 3". $8.

 

10) Solid Black 1960s uniform tie. Awesomely vintage! 4". $12.

 

*GROUP I: Patterns and paisleys!*



1) VINTAGE Paul Stuart tie in small paisley. Lovely! 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $16.

  

2) VINTAGE Botany Brand "Wrinkleproof" tie. A lovely piece of Americana! 3 3/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

 

3) Brooks Brothers 346 green small paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $12.

 

4) VINTAGE paisley for The Princeton University Shop. A lovely classic paisley! 3 3/4". Excellent condition! $14

 

5) Hand Made in England red paisley. Made for Hunter's of London, W1. 3". Excellent condition. $14.

  

6) The English SHop of Princeton. A striking paisley by Jacobs Roberts. 3 1/2". Excellent condition! $14.

 

7) Brooks Brothers Makers dark wine paisley. Stamped a second on the keeper, and has a small mark in the lining; Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9.

  

8) Hardy Amies paisley. Savile Row, London. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. $12.

 

9) WOOL TIE by Liberty of London. Wonderful! Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $18

 

10) Christian Dior. All silk--utterly 1960s! 2 3/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $8

 
*

GROUP J: PAISLEYS!*



1) Alan Royce--one of the best Ivy clothiers in princeton, until it closed! Thsi is lovely, classic paisley. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $14.

 

2) The English SHop of Princeton. A lovely subdued paisley! Cut from 55/45 silk/cotton--a fabric made famous by Viyella, and now almost impossible to find. 3". Very Good/Excellent condition. $15.

 

3) The English SHop of Princeton/Liberty of London. A bold paisley! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4'. $12.

 

4) Bill Blass paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $7



5) Liberty of London. A bold, striking paisley in silk. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12.



6) Liberty of London. A lovely, classic paisley in rich coppery tones with ebony and turquoise. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

7) VINTAGE all wool paisley by Tucker Ties. 2 3/4; excellent condition. $8.


----------



## Pentheos

I'm stupefied by so many ties. TD – are you making them at the dairy?


----------



## drlivingston

Is this a challenge, TweedyD? :icon_smile_big:lol


----------



## Esc8p

drlivingston said:


> Is this a challenge, TweedyD? :icon_smile_big:lol


Oh please let it be a challenge. I could use a 100 more ties.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last lot for today! (Before the bowties on Tuesday...!)*

*
Free shipping in CONUS, offers very welcome--you know the drill! *
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
GROUP K: SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Unknown maker; Made in USA. Silk. Broken paisley design. $8

 

2) VINTAGE! A lovely vintage tie by Beau Brummell, for Henry's of Detroit. This is excellent; a classic vintage 1960s tie, in excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15.

 

3) Carlo Ricci. A lovely, luxurious pattern! Handmade from Italian fabric. 4". Excellent condition. $12.

 

4) Mallory and Church of London; tie made in USA. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

5) Keys and Lockwood of New York; tie made in the USA. 3 3/4". A lovely, classic tie! $14.

 

6) Christion Dior; stylized Fall leaves. A wonderful tie, perfect for Fall! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

7) BEAUTIFUL Armani tie! This is absolutely lovely. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $16



8) Gitman Brothers Fall leaves. Another lovely Fall tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

9) Carlos DeVenezie. A simple, conservative pattern. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $12

 

10) Brooks Brothers Makers. All silk; some discoloration to the lining, so Very Good condition. $10.



11) LOVELY geometric tie. Unknown maker. 3". Excellent condition. $10.



12) Banana Republic. Made in Italy. 4". Excellent condition.

 

13) Braddock's stirrup tie. very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9

 

14) VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS! White block script on black label era. Excellent condition; an increasingly hard to find tie! 2 1/2". Asking $16.



15) Bronzini. 2 1/2. Excellent condition. $6

 

*GROUP L: MORE SMALL PATTERNS AND SOLIDS! Brooks Bros. Talbott, Faconnable, more!*



1) Bert Pulitzer; dark green silk. 3 7/*'. Excellent condition. $12.



2) Hardy Amies, 14 Savile Row. A lovely, more formal tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

3) Robert Talbott for the Hub. A lovely, classic tie! Excellent condition, except the keeper is off on one side. 3 1/8". $10

 

4) Faconnable. Made in Italy. This is a GORGEOUS tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $18.

 

5) Bert Pulitzer. A nice, classic tie. 3". Very good condition. $6.

 

6) Robert Talbott. A lovely tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

7) Bruno Piatelli. A lovely, thick, luxurious tie. EXTRA LONG. 3 3/4". Asking just $12.

 

8) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Makers tie. Excellent condition! 3 3/4". Asking $14

 

9) Brooks Brothers Makers. Another GORGEOUS tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

12) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A gorgeous, classic tie! 3". Excellent condition. $14.

 

*
GROUP M: Patterns and LARGE Patterns! Brooks Brothers, Talbott, Polo, more!*



1) Austin Reed. Postage stamps! A very distinctive tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14.

 

2) Robert Talbott flying ducks. 3 1/2". Excellent condition,a nd perfect for Fall! $14.

 

3) Liberty of London. Release your inner Beaker person! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

4) Biplanes. Who doesn't like biplanes?? Made in Italy by beaufort for Tie Rack. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14.

 

5) Chaps for Ralph Lauren ski-ing pattern; snowflakes, boots, skis! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

6) Huntington crested tie; I believe that these are the crests of Irish counties. Excellent condition; 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

7) Robert Talbott. A lovely, classic subdued tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

8) Australian animals tie! This is delightful. No keeper, or fabric content; likely poly/silk. 3 3/4". Delightful! $12.



9) Austin Reed Paisley. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A rare yellow tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12.

 

12) BOSS tie. A great job interview tie--nice and conservative! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

13) Christian Dior. A very nice tie! 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12.

 

14) Briar. Hand-fashioned, this is a lovely, classic tie; very substantial and well-made. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

15) Brooks Brothers Makers. These appear to be interlocked belts, or collars. A very nice tie with a Hermes feel! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14.


----------



## drlivingston

Game on!:devil:


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

Brooks Brothers repp bow

Just needs a little steam to get the wrinkles out.
Asking $24 > *$22 *CONUS

Donegal Tweed cap by Hanna Hats - Size large
Bought this new a couple of years ago, only wore it a couple times.
Asking $35 > *$31*


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16-33
Red uni-stripe, made in USA. Traditional fit must-iron.
Asking $15 > $12.50 CONUS


----------



## nohio

*Deadstock - New with tags - Melton Wintermaster*

*$35 Shipped CONUS
*Made in the USA
100% Cotton Flannel
Tall Large
Two flap pockets
Blue, white, light blue, and pinkish red plaid
Chest: 24
Waist: 23.5
Sleeve: 26.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 34











Link to more photos


----------



## sbdivemaster

Holy Smokes, TD!! That's an incredible selection of neck wear.

ArtVandalay, please don't take this the wrong way, but after scrolling through all TD's offerings, this really did give me a chuckle:



ArtVandalay said:


> Brooks Brothers repp bow
> 
> Just needs a little steam to get the wrinkles out.
> Asking $24 > *$22 *CONUS


It's more the tiny size of the single pic that I find humorous when contrasted against the hundreds of photos just posted by TD.


----------



## Reuben

One new item and a round of drops:
New with tags tweed jacket, 48R/L $50

































Made in the USA of 100% British wool, half-lined, fused, leather football buttons with two in front and three on the cuffs, completely new with tags, measuring
PtP: 25"
Shoulder: 20.5"
Sleeve: 26" (with ~1.5" to let)
Length: 31.5"



Reuben;1459019
46R J.Press sack suit said:


> https://i.imgur.com/KUCbtugl.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket measurements:
> Pit-to-pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 30.25"
> 
> Trouser measurements:
> Waist: 41.5" (+0 to let)
> Inseam: 29" (+1" with cuffs, +4" w/o cuffs)
> Rise: 13"
> Thigh opening: 15" (doubled)
> Ankle opening: 9.5" (doubled)
> 
> Your classic J. Press sack suit, in a summer variation, with all the appropriate detail: single hooked vent, 3/2 roll, two button cuff, fully canvased, real MOP buttons, suspender buttons, flat front pants, undarted jacket, fully lined in both the jacket and the trousers but fairly lightweight. The material tag has been removed, so I don't know what the fabric is with 100% certainty, but I believe it's wool or a wool/linen blend.
> 
> There are a few issues with this suit, though, shown in the photos below and listed here. Some of the sleeve and chest buttons are chipped, most not too badly or noticeably, but the middle of the three buttons is somewhat noticable. Good news is that the top one has been protected by the roll and is completely untouched, and perfect to swap around. There's also a couple minor water marks and a minor scuff. I'm almost certain these will come out with a dry cleaning. If they don't, feel free to return the suit. Finally, the stitching at the cuff joining the outer shell and the lining is loose on one side and completely undone on the other. A minor annoyance, but easily fixable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Larchmond, size 11 D: $80->$60 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these at a men's store going out of business sale, wore them twice and admitted to myself that they were just too big for me. Haven't walked in them much so they're almost like new. No original box, but I do still have the shoe bags to include. Shoe trees not included.





Reuben said:


> Cheviot wool Donegal tweed overcoat, by Kuppenheimer (~46-48): $60->$40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really great overcoat, constructed of donegal tweed woven from cheviot wool. This overcoat is almost entirely unlined, has completely unpadded shoulders, and is fully canvassed. The union tag dates this fine coat to sometime between 1949 and 1961, but it certainly doesn't show its age. No stains or moth holes here. It buttons with three leather football buttons, two more on each sleeve, and a forth at the throat if you need to button it all the way up. The coat is unvented and the pockets are both functional in their own right and open on the inside to allow you to reach your pants or jacket pockets.
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 26"
> Arm: estimated ~25", no shoulder seams
> Length: 45"
> 
> Green gingham seersucker sack jacket (46S): $30->$25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the details are right on this jacket: undarted sack cut, 3/2 roll lapel with a 2-button cuff, single hooked vent, fully-canvased and quarter-lined. This would make a great summer jacket, as it's constructed of a lightweight cotton seersucker, while the color makes it perfect as a transitional jacket in the fall.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit-to-Pit: 24"
> Sleeves: 25"
> LENGTH: 29"
> Please pay attention to the length, this really is quite a short jacket.


----------



## nohio

*Sportcoats for the chill*

~40S Harris Tweed - Adams Row (tailored in USA)
$40 shipped CONUS
Brown/Tan/Green 
Flap pockets, center vent, leather buttons (1 on sleeve missing, one damaged)
3/4 lining - shows wear, couple of tears that do not affect appearance
Chest: 21.5
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve:25
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29.5









More pics


~40R Harris Tweed - Leishman by Tip Top (Made in Canada)
$40 Shipped CONUS
Brown/Tan/Grey 
Flap pockets, center vent, buttons show some wear
Full lining - intact, but shows some wear
Chest: 21
Waist: 20
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31









More pics


~40 Harris Tweed - Woolen Square
$45 shipped CONUS
Brown/Tan/Charcoal Herringbone
Patch pockets with flaps, center vent, leather buttons (excellent condition)
3/4 lined - couple of tears, signs of wear, but does not affect outward appearance
Chest: 21.5
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 30.5









More pics

~42 Harris Tweed - Winston Hill
$30 shipped CONUS
Beige/Light Grey/Light Blue/Pink
Flap pockets, center vent, great leather buttons
3/4 lined - great condition
NOTE: There are a few small holes on the back. These are only visible when held up to the light and are not apparent when wearing the jacket.
Chest: 22
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve: 26.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31









More pics


~42 or 40S Harris Tweed (Unmarked - Made in USA)
$35 shipped CONUS
Flap pockets, center vent, dark brown leather buttons (very good condition)
3/4 lined - intact, shows wear and a stain on one side.(stain does not show on jacket)
Chest: 22
Waist: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.25
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 29









More Pics


44R Brooks Brothers - Navy/Green/Beige Check
$45 Shipped CONUS
100% Wool - Made in USA
2-button, flap pockets, center vent
Fully lined - great condition (slightly loose on interior, right side)
In need of a pressing and missing one sleeve button, but otherwise excellent condition
Chest; 23.5
Waist: 23
Sleeve: 24.25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31









More pics


----------



## nohio

*Trad ties*

Red/navy striped necktie
$10 shipped CONUS
Brooks Brothers Makers
All Silk - Woven in England
56 x 3.5"
Some loose threads in back, but does not affect appearance








Back side

Navy/brown/tan striped necktie
$15 CONUS
Syms House Brand
100% Silk - Made in USA
56 x 3.5"
Excellent condition








Back side

Yellow/Navy Striped Necktie
$15 CONUS
Brooks Brothers Makers
Woven in England - Handmade in USA
Pure Silk
Excellent Condition
57 x 3.75"

Back side

Dark green foulard (tan/blue/red)
$12 CONUS
Lands' end
Hand sewn in USA
Like New
57 x 3.25



Back side


----------



## maltimad

*NEW Thorogood goodyear-welt boots, still available*

NEW *Thorogood* boots still *available*, price *dropped*.



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration a pair of *Thorogood* USA-made boots, in size 9 Wide, in their signature beautiful tobacco leather. These are a bit different in that they're branded as 'Dunham'. But they're the exact same boots as Thorogood's famed American Heritage 6-inch Moc Toe Wedge sole boot as seen here: https://www.weinbrennerusa.com/dspNavCategory.cfm?rootID=1&catID=137&prodid=154
> 
> As you will be able to see from the pictures below, the only differences are the obvious 'Dunham' branding, eyelets instead of speed hooks, 'Weinbrenner'-labeled outsole, Dunham-labeled cushioned insole and a 'Made in Usa' label sewn on the tongue instead of as a tab on the side. They were part of a small run made by Weinbrenner for Dunham to celebrate Dunham's 110th anniversary.
> 
> I've confirmed by phone with both Thorogood's maker Weinbrenner and Dunham/New Balance the above, and that - other than the design changes above - they're the EXACT same boots as the Thorogood American Heritage boots. This means of course, lifetime-quality *Goodyear-welt construction*, *made in USA from steerhide tanned in the USA, composite shank, and ridiculous levels of comfort*. If you're unfamiliar with Thorogood, please search these boards or Google it - and you'll see how loved and well-regarded they truly are.
> 
> They only problem? They don't fit me! But that's only my problem. They've been worn for two hours on carpet, in my house - so basically brand-new boots. The only thing I've done is put on leather conditioner specially formulated for oil-tanned leather. A friend of mine who is usually an E width in shoes has these exact boots in EEE width - and he wears them easily and comfortably with thicker boot socks. Thus, I'd say the *9EEE *as-tagged should work for anyone in the *9 - 9.5 range, greater than D width*.
> 
> *
> Pricing*: Thorogood American Heritage 6-inch Moc Toe Wedge sole boots are available online for around $140.00, if they're not out of stock. That's the cheapest I've seen. So asking price for these boots will be *$101.00*, with priority shipping. Meaning, you'll be getting brand-new boots for around $40.00 off. Great deal
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions, thanks!


Bearpaw sheepskin boots below are *CLAIMED*, thanks!



maltimad said:


> Not the most trad of items, but I thought it might be of interest to many of you here, particularly our more northerly brethren.
> 
> BRAND NEW, unworn Bearpaw sheepskin lined ankle boots, size 10D, fits pretty true to size. Black water-repellent oiled suede exterior, black sheepskin lining inside the shaft, natural colored sheepskin on the insole. Obviously not Goodyear-welted or artisan-made, etc, but very well-made for what they are, and very tough and solid-feeling.
> 
> *Pricing: **SOLD*


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings - offers considered. Discounts on multiples (cost of shipping)

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
25 shipped



  

"Rainbow" tweed jacket - vibrant threads of green, purple, orange, etc running through (see thumbnails)
21 1/2 Pit to pit
25 sleeve
20 waist
19 shoulder
30 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
single vent
Very good condition
30 shipped



  

"Majer" tweed - very intricate fabric pattern including gray and green threads, as well as the obvious blue and red overcheck
Very good condition
21 pit to pit
25 1/4 sleeve
18 1/2 waist
18 1/2 shoulder 
31 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
1/2 lined
30 shipped



    

For the ladies, Pendelton blazer. 
Tag says "14" I don't know if that's the size or not
19 pit to pit
23 sleeve
16 1/2 waist
17 shoulder
25 BoC
3 lapel
No vent
15 shipped



  

Principe Sport Coat Made in Italy, 100% wool
Fair condition
21 pit to pit
26 sleeve
19 waist
18 1/2 shoulder
30 1/2 BoC
3 lapel
unvent
15 shipped



    

Southwick Suit
I'd call it very dark brown, Glen Plaid pattern with green and red overcheck
Very light weave, you can almost see through it
1/4 lined (or less!)
3 roll 2, heavy should pads
Pants are no cuff, flat front
Condition is excellent, nearly NWOT except there are a few loose threads and a loose button on the jacket
50 shipped

Pants
Bottom opening 10"
4" extra
21 waist
30 1/2 Inseam 
42 1/2 outseam

Jacket
24 pit to pit
23 1/2 waist
25 sleeve
31 BoC
19 shoulder
3 3/4 lapel



      

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
15 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$40 shipped



     

Bills Khaki's Sportcoat - 100% cotton, 3 button, patch pockets
Tagged "ML" (medium long)
Pit to pit 24"
Shoulder 20"
BoC 31 1/4"
Waist 21"
Sleeve 26"
$45 shipped



         

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$30 shipped



     

Light blue Brooks Brothers jacket. I really like the color on this, it's a neat SC
Pit to pit 21 3/4"
Shoulder 19"
BoC 29"
Waist 20 1/2"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
$45 shipped



   

Berle trousers, worsted wool, black
Cuffed and pleated
Waist 18 1/2"
Inseam 29 1/2"
Outseam 41"
Leg opening 9 3/4"
$18 shipped



 

Southwick sportcoat, labeled 46 Tall, brown with darker and lighter brown overchecks
Pit to Pit 22
Shoulders 21
BoC 33
Waist 23
Sleeve 26
$30 shipped



   

There's a stain, which is not nearly as noticable as the photo makes it look



Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$35 shipped



      [/QUOTE]


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

Southwick - PRICE DROP 
Aldens - SOLD



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents -
> 
> Have a couple of items just in time for fall/winter. 1 Southwick 3/2 glenplaid suit (measurements below) and one pair of tan Alden plain toe bluchers (10C). Would never get rid of either of these staples, but I have finally come to the (involuntary) realization that they simply don't fit.
> 
> 1. Alden tan pebblegrain PTBs in size 10 C. These have been half soled but will need heels fairly soon. There are some nicks on the toe of the left shoe, but nothing horrendous. *SOLD*
> 
> 
> View attachment 9038
> 
> 
> 2. SOUTHWICK suit. 3/2, charcoal glen plaid 3/2, flannel, soft shoulders, flat front pants ... a trad staple. Really fine heft to this one. The glen plaid has a faint red line, which works brilliantly. Appears to have been altered, but otherwise appears to be in great shape. Perfect warmth for chilly autumn days / winter. Likely could work for a gent somewhere in the 40/42 vicinity. Asking only *$50 Shipped CONUS. *
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18'
> Pit to pit: 19"
> Waist (approx): 20"
> Shoulder to end of sleeve: 25/26" (i'm getting different measurements for each arm...always tough to be accurate with the natural shoulders, but feels as if they could be lengthened if needed)
> 
> Pants
> Waist (laid flat): 16.5 / 17" (with room to expand)
> Inseam (approx): 29"
> Outseam: 42"
> 
> View attachment 9039
> 
> 
> I apologize if the photos don't elucidate a whole lot, was having difficulties navigating the site. If you'd like I can email additional photos.
> 
> ***Update: Here is a link to additional photos. Hope this helps: https://s1302.photobucket.com/user/kentuckygentlemaninmiami/library/Southwick%20and%20Aldens?sort=3&page=1
> 
> ****Update: Also, the top of collar to bottom of jacket measurement is 33". Excuse the oversight.


----------



## CMDC

First up tonight is a beautiful GB Baroni sport coat in olives, golds, and browns. More of an Italian cut.
3 button; darted; side vents
Fully canvased.
Made in Italy
This is in like new condition. The pockets are still basted shut.
Super 150's wool.

Tagged 40R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 + 2

$50 conus





































Bills M2 Chinos
Lightweight twill
Color is eggshell--creamish w/ hint of yellow

Tagged 35 waist and inseam is 32
Flat front; no cuff

$28 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale cords
Tagged 34/34 and measure 34 waist; 33.5 inseam
Flat front; no cuff

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
Size XL

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel navy bd sport shirt. Color in picture 2 is correct.
Size XL

$23 conus



















Trio of ties:
Nordstrom black w/medallions. 3.5" Made in Italy $14 conus
Nordstrom by John Comfort. 3.5" Made in England $14 conus
Rivetz of Boston repp. 3.75" Made in USA $14 conus



















No brand red w/small florets bow tie $10 conus










Made in Scotland "Glasgow" lambswool scarf $15 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie updates!*

From the EXCHANGE posts, here, the following ties are CLAIMED:

A 7, 8, 15, 16

C 1, 4, 6, 7, 11, 14

D 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10

E 1, 6, 12

F 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 12

G 1, 3, 4, 8

H 4, 5

I 2, 9

J 6

K 14

L 4, 8

M 2, 12

Thank you!


----------



## Danny

^^^^

And 'I 2' right, didn't I get that one?


----------



## drlivingston

Lot of 3 practically new condition Lands' End (size Large) 100% cotton made in the USA sweaters. All three for $30 shipped. Colors are best represented in the close ups.
L to R:
1) Beautiful green 4-button front cardigan
2) Brilliant white (no defects or discoloration) 5-button front cardigan
3) Pale yellow 5-leather button henley


----------



## firedancer

Danny said:


> ^^^^
> 
> And 'I 2' right, didn't I get that one?


It's like a game of BINGO!


----------



## TweedyDon

The JAB Harris Tweed and the JPress tweed have both been claimed--thank you!


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Some nice stuff from recent days' runs, especially for those who wear a L.
> 
> Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from Raleigh's of DC. This is in amazing shape for its age--seems as if it could have been in a stockroom for years. Very little wear. Very nice shoulders, hook vent, 1/2 lined. This fits me pretty much perfectly so if this doesn't sell, I'll probably just keep it.
> 
> The tweed is a nice mixture of browns and oranges.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers shawl collar sweater
> Color is a dark burgundy w/a bit of brown in it.
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 26.5
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> $27 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End lambswool sweater
> Made in USA
> 
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 27
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> $24 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers bd sportshirt
> Made in USA
> Size L
> Measures 16.5 x 34
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinyard Vines short sleeve seersucker sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three ties--all 3.5" width
> Luciano Barbera--made in Italy $16
> Vinyard Vines NWT--made in USA--$16
> Brooks Brothers--made in USA--$15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two made in Scotland scarves
> $14 conus each (scarf on left SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere scarf--made in England
> $17 conus


----------



## Reuben

Anyone happen to have a set of brown horn buttons? Two for the front and three for each cuff? If not, any recommendations for where to get them?


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Anyone happen to have a set of brown horn buttons? Two for the front and three for each cuff? If not, any recommendations for where to get them?


I'm seeking horn buttons as well. Here's an online source. I haven't purchased from them or contacted them yet, so I can't vouch for them:

https://www.britexfabrics.com/buttons/horn/classic-coffee-brown-four-hole-horn-button.html


----------



## Titus_A

Reuben said:


> Anyone happen to have a set of brown horn buttons? Two for the front and three for each cuff? If not, any recommendations for where to get them?


Amazon, of all places, sells them: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...button&ie=UTF8&qid=1383693174&rnid=2941120011


----------



## Reuben

Also, ebay:


----------



## patelsd

1) Samuelsohn Super 130's 3 button blazer, tagged size 42R $65 shipped
- Beautiful multicolor plaid blazer by Samuelsohn made from incredibly soft Super 130's wool.
-Tagged size: 42R
Measured sizes:
Pit to pit: 23"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
Sleeve length: 24 1/8"
Jacket Length: 31 3/4"
Non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented, fully lined.
Please see the photos for an indication of condition. There are 2 1 mm holes at the right neck/shoulder area that a covered by the lapel when worn. Additionally, there is a small hole in the liner (not in the wool) that is pictured.



2) J Press Grey Blazer $65 shipped
- Great condition J Press blazer, medium to charcoal grey, 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket, 100% wool.
No tagged size, approximately 42R
Pit to pit: 22"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
Sleeve length: 24"
Jacket Length: 31"
Fully lined, non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented.
Jacket is in great condition, please see the photos for an indication. There is a small run in the liner, pictured below.


3) J Press Grey Birdseye Blazer, tagged size 43R $65 shipped
Excellent condition J Press blazer, tagged size 43R, wonderful, soft material. 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket.
Pit to pit: 23"
Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
Sleeve length: 25"
Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
Jacket is in nearly perfect condition, though a part of the liner that is not noticeable when worn has separated and can easily be sewn back together (pictured below)


4) J Press Navy Blazer $45 shipped
Traditional trad blazer, 3 roll 2 with golden buttons. No tagged size, but approximately 43-44R
Pit to pit: 24"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
Sleeve length: 24"
Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
The jacket is in good overall condition, but there are minor problems as pictured below. Part of the liner has become separated from the jacket and needs to be glued back to place, and there is a small, (1/2") crescent shape defect on the lower border of the jacket.


----------



## sskim3

*Southwick Gray Pinstripe Suit 43L*

I got my hands on a Southwick Gray Pinstripe Suit in 43L. The weight of the suit is heavier and ideal for the cooler fall and winter seasons. It is hands down one of the nicer suits that I have seen. The pants are half lined and have buttons for suspenders. *Asking $80 CONUS or best offer.*

Please see measurements for fit:
Jacket:
Chest - 45"
Shoulder 19"
Waist - 43" (taken from first button)
Sleeve - 27"
Length - 34"

Pants:
Outseam - 42"
Inseam - 30"
Waist - 36" (two inches to be let out)
























See more pics here.


----------



## Takai

Bump with price drops


Takai said:


> Time has come to clear some space in my closet. All prices are shipping included, I am also interested in trades. Especially looking for US 8.5 shoes. All shoes will be cleaned/treated and if requested shined prior to shipping. Additional pictures upon request.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Delray 10 D- Sold
> 
> 
> Shoes in overall pretty great shape, always stored with trees, soles and heels are good, and have plenty of life left.
> 
> Alden For BB Cap toe Bluchers 11.5 B/D- 70$--->Sold
> 
> 
> These are beautiful, very little use, always stored with trees, soles and heels havent seen much use. There are brand new strings, just not pictured
> 
> Vintage Allen Edmonds Macneil 10 B- 40$--->30$
> 
> 
> These are great shoes, they do have a couple minor flaws as noted above, one small scar, but due to the scotch grain on the shoe it's not particularly noticeable. Also they are in need of new soles due to a hole in the bottom of the right shoe, though the hole does not extend through the second sole.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave 9D- 25$--->20$
> 
> 
> Honestly, these are shoes I used as experiments, originally in merlot, but I've stripped them down and built the patina on them, they have no laces and are well worn. The heels and soles dont need replaced now, but they could probably use it before too long. There is some cracking on the sides, but no holes.
> 
> Magnanni Pardo 9D- 30$--->25$
> 
> 
> 
> These are solid shoes, beautiful natural patina, in need of new soles, but heels are in good shape.
> 
> Vintage Southwick Suit ~39-40R- 25$--->20$
> 
> 
> Nailhead pattern, pants are ~32 inseam, they do have some unfortunate small moth holes, on the back of the shoulder, and one on the pant near the front pocket, but due to the pattern they arent really noticeable.
> 
> Hickey Freeman Tux 39-40R- 100$
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman mainline tux made for Barney's, it is in perfect shape, and I am very apprehensive about selling it.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Those BB cap toes are a steal. I wish they were a size smaller.


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Those BB cap toes are a steal. I wish they were a size smaller.


^^X2! I am abstaining to let a fellow trad buy them. Believe me, the urge to buy and flip is strong.... m-m-m-must resist.


----------



## EngProf

Here's how things go with the ridiculously generous Dr. Livingston.

He was selling lovely BB ties at a ridiculously low price -- $7 a tie. I picked two. One had already sold. I told him that I was looking for something rust-colored and was sad that that rust-colored one had sold. He sent pictures of three others that might work. I picked one and, on a whim, picked out another from the original listing. So three ties.

He sent, carefully, carefully boxed and tissue-papered and bowed, four ties, having thrown in yet another very handsome BB tie. He'd inferred my taste from the other ones I'd selected, and he knew I was in need of the rare, rust-colored variety.

Very nice fellow. Very nice forum.


----------



## Patrick06790

I bought Dr. L's Florsheims. They arrived today, beautifully wrapped and with the shoe trees, which I certainly wasn't expecting. And the shoes? Gorgeous.


----------



## Esc8p

Same great words for Dr. Livingston. I received both items and they were as expected from the good doctor, better than pictured, carefully wrapped, and fast-as-lightning shipping.


----------



## bigwordprof

Dr. L, if you see any shoes in a 12EEE or 13D/E, please let me know!


----------



## bigwordprof

I have some good thrifted stuff and some of it is from a BB clearance center. All is in good condition. Let me know if you are interested.

_Tagged a 45L, more like a 46R--BB Madison Sport Coat: 90% wool-10% cashmere, FULL-CANVAS, two button darted, 24.5 p2p/19.75 shld/25 slv/31 boc--$60 shipped _
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/mfjl.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/dlws.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/giml.jpg/

_About a 44R Country Club Stripe Blazer: 70% wool-30% silk, three button darted, dual vent, Italian, 23.5 p2p/19.5 shld/25 slv/31 boc--$45 shipped_
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/0emw.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/y3y1.jpg/

_Tagged 46L/41W--HSM Gold Trumpeter Suit: wool, two button darted, USA made, 24 p2p/20.25 shld/26 slv/32.5 boc; pleated pants 20.5 waist/29.5 inseam +1.75 cuffs; I believe these suits are half-canvassed; this appears to be new with the tags in the pockets--$75 shipped_
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/klox.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/ltsx.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/ixar.jpg/

_Two pairs of Madison BB suit pants in navy (Golden Fleece) and dark grey (1818): wool, pleated, 41x31 w/1.75 cuffs, grey made in Italy, navy made in USA--$25 each or both for $40 shipped_
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/gv4e.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dtbb.jpg/


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Dress shoes, made from genuine nubuck, which has been shaved down more than suede for an even softer handfeel. Leather lined. Goodyear $70. Retail $198 on sale.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Sued...d.html?dwvar_MH00338_Color=LTBR&contentpos=19

I will post actual photos when I am able to upload photos.


----------



## CMDC

For all this time, the staple of staples has eluded me so if anyone comes across a good pair of #8 shell longwings, size 10.5D, let me know.


----------



## tocqueville

tonyanthony1970 said:


> BB Dress shoes, made from genuine nubuck, which has been shaved down more than suede for an even softer handfeel. Sand Color Sz 8. Like new and available for sale $70 obo. Photos are from BB website.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9242
> View attachment 9243


A tip: post pics of the actual shoes that you are selling, so people can judge the state of wear.


----------



## maltimad

*SUEDE Vests! From Jacobson's and Bloomindale's*

Hello!

I have for you two BEAUTIFUL suede vests. Both are in the Small/Medium range, but please do check measurements.

1) Jacobson's vest. Color is a dark bronze suede. Very rich suede with a wonderful hand an in a somewhat rare color. Very versatile. Excellent condition, no flaws. Five button front, working pockets, color-matched satin back with cinch strap. Please see photos for details - the whitish spots are camera artifacts only. The suede on the vest is that nice bronze color all over.

Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 21.75 in
Shoulder to Shoulder: 13.75 in
Height (points to top): 26 in

2) Bloomingdale's vest, made in Denmark by Morita. GORGEOUS fawn suede with a WOVEN sweater-like back. VERY rare, very nice. Again, working pockets. Some writing on the UNDERSIDE of the inside tag. Obviously not visible at all until you lift up the tag and look. Excellent condition otherwise, no flaws.

Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 20.25 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 15.25 inches
Front Height: 24.75 inches
Back Height: 21.75 inches

*PRICING: $30.00* *each*, OR take *BOTH for $50.00*. You will not find these vests easily, if at all, in today's day and age. And this quality at this price? Nearly impossible, I'd say :smile: Please feel free to PM with any questions or interest. Thanks!


----------



## mayostard

LL Bean buckle boots, Size 13, Made in USA. Pretty good shape, no major problems, lots of sole left.

NOTE: these run big. I usually wear two pairs of socks with them.










  (click for full-size pics)

$40 shipped in the US. Paypal only, I'll eat the fees and postage.


----------



## mayostard

And a bump on this.

Brooks Brothers made in USA 3/2 undarted navy blazer, 48XL

$29 includes US shipping and paypal fees

bottom pockets are patch pockets with flaps, outer chest pocket is besom.

Chest (armpit to armpit): 25
Shoulders (seam to seam): 21
Sleeves (from shoulder seam): 26.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 34.5

The top button has been replaced with a 3rd party brass button, which wouldn't be a huge deal since it's rolled under, but whoever replaced it left a slightly visible knot on the other (outer-facing) side (seen in last picture).

Also, note this is a VERY dark navy.










  
    [/QUOTE]


----------



## Takai

Takai said:


> Time has come to clear some space in my closet. All prices are shipping included, I am also interested in trades. Especially looking for US 8.5 shoes. All shoes will be cleaned/treated and if requested shined prior to shipping. Additional pictures upon request.
> 
> Vintage Allen Edmonds Macneil 10 B- 40$--->30$
> 
> 
> These are great shoes, they do have a couple minor flaws as noted above, one small scar, but due to the scotch grain on the shoe it's not particularly noticeable. Also they are in need of new soles due to a hole in the bottom of the right shoe, though the hole does not extend through the second sole.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave 9D- 25$--->20$
> 
> 
> Honestly, these are shoes I used as experiments, originally in merlot, but I've stripped them down and built the patina on them, they have no laces and are well worn. The heels and soles dont need replaced now, but they could probably use it before too long. There is some cracking on the sides, but no holes.
> 
> Magnanni Pardo 9D- 30$--->25$
> 
> 
> 
> These are solid shoes, beautiful natural patina, in need of new soles, but heels are in good shape.
> 
> Vintage Southwick Suit ~39-40R- 25$--->20$
> 
> 
> Nailhead pattern, pants are ~32 inseam, they do have some unfortunate small moth holes, on the back of the shoulder, and one on the pant near the front pocket, but due to the pattern they arent really noticeable.
> 
> Hickey Freeman Tux 39-40R- 100$
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman mainline tux made for Barney's, it is in perfect shape, and I am very apprehensive about selling it.


Really didnt want to have to resell these, but for some reason they are just too big.

Alden LHS in Black Shell Cordovan 8 1/2 C/E- 93$




Uppers are in absolutely fantastic shape, soles are in good shape. Selling these for exactly what I bought them for. Flippers need not apply.

Hammersley Wool/Cashmere blend 42R- 60$
   

This coat is in great shape, no holes/rips or tears, only flaw is the one broken button on the sleeve pictured above. Coat is a very dark Navy, Made in England, Fully lined and very heavy.

1950's Vintage Swiss Army Great Coat 46R- 50$

      

This is an enormous coat, very heavy, the sleeves roll down even further to cover your hands completely. Coat is in perfect shape, minus the broken button noted above, which is hardly visible when worn. Made in Switzerland, Half lined.


----------



## Pentheos

*Drops on remaining items*

*Belstaff "Countryman"*

This is a vintage, Belstaff waxed cotton jacket. I'm unsure of its age, but I would guess it dates from the 1970s, and is thus from an era when Belstaff was every bit as good (or better) than Barbour---none of this new euro waif garbage.

The jacket is tagged XXL, with these measurements:

pit-to-pit: 27"
back-of-center (collar seam to bottom): 35"
underarm (raglan sleeve): 22.5"

You can see a photo where it is next to a 48 Barbour Beaufort: it is longer in the body and especially the arms.

It has an integrated hood that snaps under the collar, a drawstring bottom, a removable button-in game pouch, and buttoning elasticized storm cuffs (better than Barbour's, in my opinion).

The jacket is in amazing condition, showing no visible wear. I got it about three years ago, and sent it to New England reproofers for a clean and a rewaxing. I've worn it about 3 times since, but it has been in the closet for two years, I already have four Barbours, so I'd like it to find a good new home.

All waxed cotton garments smell. I'd characterize my Barbours as smelling like petroleum. To me, the Belstaff smells like a canvas tent.

Given its rarity, I'm asking $70.00 CONUS.



















*Size 42 Pants*

"Cotton Brothers" pleated seersucker pants. Tagged 42L (i.e., with a long rise). Brand new, no tags, never worn.

Measurements:

waist: 21"
inseam: 30"
outseam: 43"





Lands End "sailcloth"---very, very lightweight, you can see how the sun shines through. Tagged 42. There are a couple of extremely light marks on the rear upper thighs, otherwise great shape.

Measurements:

waist: 21"
inseam: 32"
outseam: 44.5"





I'd like $17.50 CONUS for the pair, otherwise $12.00 CONUS per (basically to cover shipping / materials).

*Size 40 pants*

I have two pairs of pleated Orvis Ultimate Khakis to sell. Tagged 40, their exact measurements are:

waist: 20"
inseam: 32"
outseam: 44"

Great condition, I was never satisfied with their fit.





Here's the deal. If you buy these khakis, I will throw in _gratis_ a pair of Bills M2P in chamois cloth. They are tagged 40, with a 40" waist, but with a 30" inseam. I was experimenting with a no break look, but they are high waters now for me. There is nothing wrong with them, but they have seen better days.

For the lot, I'm asking $40.00 CONUS.


----------



## firedancer

Wow! That Belstaff is an absolute gem! 
I would give up 2 of my barbours before letting that go!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Gitman Vintage Plaid S/S - Sz Lg - $20*

*JV USA Flannel Orange and Black Sz Medium - $10*

*Loro Piana Light Green Plaid - XL - $25*

*Zanella Taupe Pleated - Sz 36 Model Bennet - $20*

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-WmONbfwhjHI/UnxYOlBKT-I/AAAAAAAABbU/ErJJ^M5bV11xM/w560-h553-no/Zanella+Lable+.JPG

*BB White Blue Stripe F/C 16x33 - $12*
https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/BrooksBrothers1.jpg
https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/011-2.jpg
https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/008.jpg

*PLR Rugby Contrast Collar - $20*

*Eddie Bauer Stripe Flannel - $10*

*Gant Flannel - XL $13*

https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/007-1.jpg

*Canali Blue Trousers Super 120's Sz 38 - $15*

*Pendleton Black Plaid Flannel-Medium (Vintage 1960)* - *$10*

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/IMG_1017.jpg.html?sort=6&o=176

*BB Nubuck Size 8D Price reduced to $50*

*Billy Reid Plaid - Small - $12*


----------



## AshScache

What size are the Bucs?


----------



## drlivingston

AshScache said:


> What size are the Bucs?


I believe they are a size 8.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

The BB Bucks are a size 8D


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I can score a BB Suite I think in your size. I will follow up with you if it hasn't been sold.



AshScache said:


> What size are the Bucs?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops, updates



32rollandrock said:


> A pair of MacNeils by Allen Edmonds in shell cordovan, size 10D. These are magnificent, photos speak for themselves. They need heels, but that's the only issue, which I consider minor given it's less than $20. CLAIMED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Grayson tassel loafers by Allen Edmonds, size 10 D, in excellent condition. They are from the same original owner as above pair and also need heels, but that's the only issue, and it's cheap to resolve. CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Grayson tassel loafers from Allen Edmonds in size 10 D from same original owner as above two pairs. These also need heels, but that's it. They are otherwise in excellent condition. $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Barton loafers by Allen Edmonds in size 9 D. Excellent condition, with no flaws to uppers and thick soles. $35 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Barbour Liddesale jacket, size large. It exhibits no signs having ever been worn--there are no tags, so call it NWOT. Absolutely mint. CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Paul Stuart raincoat, tagged 48 but this is clearly not right--it's more in the 42-44 range, so please see measurements. There is one flaw, a rip on a sleeve that has been mended and is pictured. Other than that, the coat is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, odors or other signs of wear. It's made in England, with a cotton exterior and wool liner. It is a one-button model that'll have you looking like Bogart in Casablanca--you don't see these every day, and this one is very well made. Measurements are: armpit-to-armpit in front, 23 inches; sleeve from center of collar to cuff, 32.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 45 inches. Shoulder width not available due to raglan construction. $30 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lighter weight all-cotton raincoat in extra large by Ralph Lauren. Two flaws, both minor: One of the metal hooks that forms the throat-latch clasp has broken, and there is a small, very mendable, rip at the button in back that attaches the two back sides together of the garment together. Neither flaw is visible when worn, and both are fully pictured. The belt has those metal d-rings in the traditional fashion--some say such rings were once used as hand grenade holders in World War I, but I can't say for sure. Any rate, this coat is a classic, both in construction and design, and a great alternative to a Burberry, which can sometimes be a bit heavy. Measurements are: armpit-to-armpit in front, 27.75 inches; sleeve length (from center of collar to cuff), 36 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 51.25 inches. No shoulder width measurement possible due to raglan construction. $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know exactly what this was when I found it, but the quality was obvious, the military aspect (at least from the outside) not so much, so I picked it up. Turns out it's a Marine Corps poplin raincoat. Here are the specs: https://www.parttarget.com/8405-01-107-0245_8405011070245_A-A-55260.html
> 
> The measurements are: armpit to armpit in front, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 44 inches.
> 
> The coat is in magnificent conditions--I found zero flaws or signs of wear. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pendleton shooting jacket, made in USA, size medium. You don't see these every day--in fact, I've never seen one before. It's in fantastic shape. There is a small mark on a sleeve (pictured) that will come out when cleaned--I mention it only in the interest of full disclosure. There is no fabric content listed other than Thinsulate, but it is clearly cotton on the exterior with wool on the inside. There are hidden ribbed cuffs on the inside of the sleeves to keep the wind out and also a wind flap along the two-way front zipper. In short, a very well-designed, substantial jacket that is perfect for late fall and will last many years. Measurements are, armpit-to-armpit in front, 24 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 19.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 24.25 inches. CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An absolutely stunning Harris Tweed sport coat in rust with flecks of pumpkin, blue, grey and a zillion other colors. This is, I think, one of the most beautiful HT fabrics I have ever seen. Zero flaws--I doubt this jacket was ever worn, or if so not much, given that pockets are still basted shut and the spare buttons are still tucked inside an inner pocket. Fully lined. It's two button, darted, made in USA and tagged 43L. Actual measurements are: Armpit to armpit in front, 22.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 31.75 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam in back, 20.25; sleeve length, 26 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Harris Tweed in basketweave by Norm Thompson. Two button and darted, with patch pockets and single leather buttons at each cuff. Magnificent condition, with no flaws detected. Tagged a 46, actual measurements are: Armpit to armpit in front, 23 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam in back, 19.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 30.75 inches, sleeve length, 24.75 inches with another two inches possible. $30 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of six non-iron shirts from Brooks brothers, all 16/34, two point collar, the rest button-down. Whites are 346, blues are mainline. All of these shirts are in absolute mint condition, with no fraying, tears, stains or imperfections of any kind. They are indistinguishable from new. $100 CONUS.


----------



## ballmouse

Each shetland sweater is *$40 + free shipping in CONUS*. These all were either made in England.











*Multi-colored stripe for Burberry's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"











*Brown fleck with stripes Alan Paine for Kountz-Rider*
Chest: 21"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32"











*Brown fleck Alan Paine for Macy's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 32"











*Blue Argyle V-Neck Alan Paine for Marshall Field*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 34"











*Pringle for Harrods Cardigan also for $40 + free shipping in CONUS!*



















*Chest: *21.5"
*Length: *27"
*Sleeve: *34"

I think the length works for a 40L, although I'm not sure if there would be enough length in the sleeves.


----------



## jfkemd

Brioni Sports Coat
Made in Italy
tagged as 42R
excellent condition
see pictures for details
double vents, surgeons cuffs
natural shoulders
BOC: 31
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
sleeves: 25
PM with questions
$60 CONUS



</a>https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/IMG_0742_zps23100f82.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/brioni2_zps8440093b.jpg


----------



## jfkemd

Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Sports Coat
grey herringbone pattern as seen in the pictures
good condition
some wear on the leather buttons, but otherwise no other flaws noted
swelled edges
natural shoulders
BOC: 30
Shoulders: 19
Armpits: 21
Sleeves: 24.5
$40 CONUS
PM with questions



https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/IMG_0735_zpsfd7e4271.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/IMG_0736_zps21b370c9.jpg


----------



## tonyanthony1970

If interested I am willing to offer a deep discount to sell the shoes for $50. Sz 8D. If interested I can email you photos


----------



## benjclark

DANG IT! Just bought a pair of these new last month, having given up hope of scoring a pair ...



mayostard said:


> LL Bean buckle boots, Size 13, Made in USA. Pretty good shape, no major problems, lots of sole left.
> 
> NOTE: these run big. I usually wear two pairs of socks with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click for full-size pics)
> 
> $40 shipped in the US. Paypal only, I'll eat the fees and postage.


----------



## maltimad

Jacobson's vest is *CLAIMED*, thanks! Bloomingdale's vest is still available.



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> 1) Jacobson's vest. Color is a dark bronze suede. Very rich suede with a wonderful hand an in a somewhat rare color. Very versatile. Excellent condition, no flaws. Five button front, working pockets, color-matched satin back with cinch strap. Please see photos for details - the whitish spots are camera artifacts only. The suede on the vest is that nice bronze color all over. *CLAIMED*
> 
> 2) *STILL AVAILABLE: *Bloomingdale's vest, made in Denmark by Morita. GORGEOUS fawn suede with a WOVEN sweater-like back. VERY rare, very nice. Again, working pockets. Some writing on the UNDERSIDE of the inside tag. Obviously not visible at all until you lift up the tag and look. Excellent condition otherwise, no flaws.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 20.25 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 15.25 inches
> Front Height: 24.75 inches
> Back Height: 21.75 inches
> 
> *PRICING: $30.00*. You will not find these vests easily, if at all, in today's day and age. And this quality at this price? Nearly impossible, I'd say :smile: Please feel free to PM with any questions or interest. Thanks!


----------



## Tilton

mayostard said:


> LL Bean buckle boots, Size 13, Made in USA. Pretty good shape, no major problems, lots of sole left.
> 
> NOTE: these run big. I usually wear two pairs of socks with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click for full-size pics)
> 
> $40 shipped in the US. Paypal only, I'll eat the fees and postage.


Stop posting shoes in my size.

On second thought, don't.


----------



## ArtVandalay

This is probably a long shot, but here goes. I recently purchased four Brooks OCBDs in size 16-35 slim fit. One each in white, blue, pink, and blue uni-stripe. Since purchasing, I've lost some weight and I really should be wearing 15.5-35. If there is anyone in the opposite situation as me that is interested in a swap, please let me know. The white and blue uni-stripe are washed once but otherwise unworn, and the blue/pink have been washed twice and worn once.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers repp bow

Just needs a little steam to get the wrinkles out.
Asking $24 > $22 >* $20 *CONUS

Donegal Tweed cap by Hanna Hats - Size large
Bought this new a couple of years ago, only wore it a couple times.
Asking $35 > $31 > *$28.50*


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16-33
Red uni-stripe, made in USA. Traditional fit must-iron.
Asking $15 > $12.50 > $10 CONUS - last drop before the donation bag.


----------



## catside

I am not particular to Donegal caps. But if the price keeps on going down with that pace, I suspect I will claim it in few weeks


----------



## hooker4186

LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes Size 9. Very little if any wear. No insoles. Asking *$30* shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties! OFFERS WELCOME!*

*I have a VAST number of beautiful ties to pass on today! As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!

GROUP A-1: REGIMENTALS*



1) Unknown maker. Finest all silk organzine; a beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3". $15.

 

2) B. J. Keats. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12.

 

3) Oscar de la Renta. All silk. 3" $8.

 

4) Resilio. The classic Trad stripe! 3 3/4". Has a tiny spot on one side, so Very Good condition. $10.

 

6) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. All silk, woven in England. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/8". Asking $15.

 

9) Agincourt. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

10) Paul Stuart, for Burke and Boswell. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15.

  

11) Polo, by Ralph Lauren. From back when Polo was good! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $12.

 

12) Unknown maker; all silk, hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3". Asking $10.

 

13) Paul Stuart. Irish Poplin; 50/50 silk and wool. Made in Ireland. Vintage, and so Good/Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

14) Vintage Wallach's. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". $12.

 

*
GROUP B-1: EMBLEMATICS*



1) Mount Rushmore, by Pintail. Poly/silk. 3 1/4". Good/Very Good condition; some marking on underside of blade. Asking $10.

   

2) Horsehead emblematic by Roots. A beautiful tie! Poly/silk; 3". Excellent condition. $15.

  

3) "Don't Ask" by Alynn--when they made ties like Chipp! A golf club wrapped around the pole of the 18th. Poly. Excellent condition 3 1/4". Asking $12.

 

4) Pheasants in flight. Another beautiful tie by Roots! No fabric content, but likely poly/silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking $15.

 

5) Ducks in flight, by Bert Lawrence. Keeper is off on one side, and there's a small shadow smudge on the right hand side of the blade, as shown. Hence, just $8.

  

6) Brooks Brothers 346. Golden Fleece emblematic. Some memory in knot area, so just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15.

  

7) Rutgers tie. Vintage; Very Good condition. 3". Asking $10.

 

*GROUP C-1: MORE EMBLEMATICS!*



2) Elephants! Made from Thai silk. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

4) HMV logo. Lovely! From Alynn, when they made ties that were tradly fun. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $14. ON HOLD

 

5) Polo. Back from when Polo was good, this depicts riding boots and hat. 2 7/8". Excellent condition. $12.

  

6) SOLD Flying ducks! Hand made from silk and wool, this is a classic tradly tie for Fall. Has an unnoticeable thread run on the bottom of the blade, hence just $15. 3 1/4".

  

7) A rampant bear? Made for M's of Providence, RI, this is all silk--unusual for an emblematic--and in Very Good condition; there is some minor water marks on the lining of the blade. 3 1/4". Asking $15, or offer.

  

8) Monmouth Park emblematic. Almost certainly all silk. 3 3/4". There is a small brown spot on the gold stripe near the end of the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so asking just $9.

 

9) Grasshoppers! Silk/poly blend. 3 1/4". Asking just $10.

  

10) Witch on Broomstick. This appears to depict a witch on a broomstick... delivering presents? This is from a German store, so maybe it makes more sense if you're German. In any case, an unusual emblematic that's quite fun! All silk. 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15.

   

12) Gosart. Pheasants in flight; all silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $16.

  

13) Ryder and Amies heraldic. Polyester. I assume this is a college crest? 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $8.

  

*
GROUP D - 1: Yet MORE Emblematics!*



1) Whales, for the tradly store of diTorio's of Pennington, NJ. Polyester. 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for the keeper being off on one side; also a thread pull near the top. So, Very Good condition overall. Asking $10.

 

2) J. Crew whales and regimental stripes. Italian silk; made in USA. 3 1/2". Asking $15.

  

9) Seated stylized foxes. Made by Burton of New York. All silk; woven in England. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

11) OLD SCHOOL JAB WOOL tie; horses' heads and saddles. Made in Japan. Excellent condition! 3". Asking $16.

 

*GROUP E -1: TARTAN TIES! In wool and silk.*



2) Strawbrige Clothiers. Black Watch tartan. Made in England. Made from the now almost-impossible-to-find original Viyella blend of 55/45 wool/cotton. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $16.



3) Made for the trad. store Roots. Clearly all wool. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

4) Pipers' Plaids. Grey tartan. Very Good condition; some minor surface pilling. 3 1/2". Asking $12.

 

5) Maclachlan. A lovely subdued tartan with purple squares! 3". Clearly wool. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

7) Urquhart tartan. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. Excellent condition, except for a pinprick hole on the back of the blade. 3". $14.

 

8) Royal Stewart. 100% wool. Made in Scotland. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

9) J. Crew all wool Made in the USA. 3 1/8". Excellent condition! $13.

 

10) Craigmill shetland tie. Made in Scotland. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

11) Dress Mackenzie tartan. Made in Scotland by Kinloch Anderson. Very Good condition; some minor rumpling from storage. 3 3/4". Asking just $12, or offer.

 

13) Dress Gordon tartan. All silk; made in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/8". Asking just $14.

 

14) Paul Stuart; all silk, Made in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking just $15.

 

15) NOS straight tie. Excellent condition! 2 1/8".


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties! FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*I have a slew of beautiful knit and wool ties to pass on today--perfect for the cooler months!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP F - 1: KNIT TIES*



2) A beautiful, heathery knit tie! Almost certainly a wool/mohair blend. Excellent condition. 2". Asking $10.



8) Private Club, 100% wool, made in the USA. Excellent condition. 2 3/16". Asking $12.

 

9) Midbrown. Unknown maker or fabric, but likely wool. 2". $7.



10) Paco Rabanne. ALl wool, made in West Germany! Excellent condition. 2 1/16". Asking $12.

 

11) Pips by Rooster. All wool. APpears more brown that it seems in the pictures! 1 3/4". Excellent condition; $8.

 

13) Brown cotton knit tie. 2 1/8". Excellent condition! $12.

 

*
GROUP G: The Fall Classic--Wool ties!*



2) YSL Heather Mist. A beautiful tie, made from Italian wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Asking just $15. This is less orange and more chestnut than the pictures show.

  

5) YSL tie. Woven from lancashire saxony wool from England. No logo! 3 1/4"; Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

6) Chestnut brown wool tie by Stafford. English wool. 3". $12.

 

10) GORGEOUS Connemara tie by Millars, Made in Ireland. This is beautiful, and in excellent condition! 2 7/8". Asking $20.

 

11) VINTAGE all wool Brooks Brothers tie. Very Good/Excellent condition. These are becoming increasing hard to find--especially in this condition! Asking just $17. 2 7/8".


----------



## TweedyDon

*OFFERS WELCOME!*

*I have even more beautiful ties to pass on today; small patterns, large patterns, solids, and paisleys!

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!

Group H: Small patterns and solids.
*

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely thick substantial tie! 3 5/8. Excellent condition. $16.

 

3) Giogio Sant'Angelo tie. Soporific. Very good condition. 3 1/4". $6

 

6) Claiborne, red with pindots. Pleasantly conservative. 4". $12.



7) BEAUTIFUL! Brooks Brothers 346 solid light green tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18.

 

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. EXTRA LONG. Interlocked ribbons and bands. A classic design from Brooks! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $15.

 

9) Bert Pulitzer small pattern. Excellent condition. 3". $8.

 

10) Solid Black 1960s uniform tie. Awesomely vintage! 4". $12.

 

*GROUP I: Patterns and paisleys!*



1) VINTAGE Paul Stuart tie in small paisley. Lovely! 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $16.

  

4) VINTAGE paisley for The Princeton University Shop. A lovely classic paisley! 3 3/4". Excellent condition! $14

 

5) Hand Made in England red paisley. Made for Hunter's of London, W1. 3". Excellent condition. $14.

  

6) The English SHop of Princeton. A striking paisley by Jacobs Roberts. 3 1/2". Excellent condition! $14.

 

7) Brooks Brothers Makers dark wine paisley. Stamped a second on the keeper, and has a small mark in the lining; Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9.

  

8) Hardy Amies paisley. Savile Row, London. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. $12.

 

10) Christian Dior. All silk--utterly 1960s! 2 3/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $8

 

*

GROUP J: PAISLEYS!*



1) Alan Royce--one of the best Ivy clothiers in princeton, until it closed! Thsi is lovely, classic paisley. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $14.

 

3) The English SHop of Princeton/Liberty of London. A bold paisley! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4'. $12.

 

4) Bill Blass paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $7



5) Liberty of London. A bold, striking paisley in silk. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12.



7) VINTAGE all wool paisley by Tucker Ties. 2 3/4; excellent condition. $8.



*
GROUP K: SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Unknown maker; Made in USA. Silk. Broken paisley design. $8

 

2) VINTAGE! A lovely vintage tie by Beau Brummell, for Henry's of Detroit. This is excellent; a classic vintage 1960s tie, in excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15.

 

3) Carlo Ricci. A lovely, luxurious pattern! Handmade from Italian fabric. 4". Excellent condition. $12.

 

4) Mallory and Church of London; tie made in USA. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

5) Keys and Lockwood of New York; tie made in the USA. 3 3/4". A lovely, classic tie! $14.

 

6) Christion Dior; stylized Fall leaves. A wonderful tie, perfect for Fall! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

7) BEAUTIFUL Armani tie! This is absolutely lovely. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $16



8) Gitman Brothers Fall leaves. Another lovely Fall tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

9) Carlos DeVenezie. A simple, conservative pattern. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $12

 

11) LOVELY geometric tie. Unknown maker. 3". Excellent condition. $10.



12) Banana Republic. Made in Italy. 4". Excellent condition.

 

13) Braddock's stirrup tie. very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9

 

*GROUP L: MORE SMALL PATTERNS AND SOLIDS! Brooks Bros. Talbott, Faconnable, more!*



2) Hardy Amies, 14 Savile Row. A lovely, more formal tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

5) Bert Pulitzer. A nice, classic tie. 3". Very good condition. $6.

 

6) Robert Talbott. A lovely tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

7) Bruno Piatelli. A lovely, thick, luxurious tie. EXTRA LONG. 3 3/4". Asking just $12.

 

9) Brooks Brothers Makers. Another GORGEOUS tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

12) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A gorgeous, classic tie! 3". Excellent condition. $14.

 

*
GROUP M: Patterns and LARGE Patterns! Brooks Brothers, Talbott, Polo, more!*



1) Austin Reed. Postage stamps! A very distinctive tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14.

 

3) Liberty of London. Release your inner Beaker person! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

4) Biplanes. Who doesn't like biplanes?? Made in Italy by beaufort for Tie Rack. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14.

 

5) Chaps for Ralph Lauren ski-ing pattern; snowflakes, boots, skis! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

6) Huntington crested tie; I believe that these are the crests of Irish counties. Excellent condition; 3 3/4". Asking $12.

 

7) Robert Talbott. A lovely, classic subdued tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

8) Australian animals tie! This is delightful. No keeper, or fabric content; likely poly/silk. 3 3/4". Delightful! $12.



9) Austin Reed Paisley. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A rare yellow tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12.

 

13) Christian Dior. A very nice tie! 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12.

 

14) Briar. Hand-fashioned, this is a lovely, classic tie; very substantial and well-made. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

15) Brooks Brothers Makers. These appear to be interlocked belts, or collars. A very nice tie with a Hermes feel! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bowties and more coming on Tuesday! *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



  [/URL [URL=https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/OCTOBERTWEED/DSC04146_zps5abfbd32.jpg.html]  

*3) Boy's Size 14 Jacket in Welsh Tweed. Perfect for your son--or a smaller trad! *

This is lovely! Although this is a boy's jacket, there was no compromising on the quality when this was made. Cut from a beautiful plaid tweed made from welsh yarn, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are simply perfect for Fall, being a medly of slate, bracken, bark, and chestnut in a lovely classic glen plaid. This has a three button front, is fully lined, and features three button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. This jacket is better made and cut from better cloth than most adult jackets now! It's in excellent condition.

*This is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2



     

*5) CLASSIC Harris Tweed herringbone by Eagle Clothes.*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed with subtle vertical stripes of sky-blue and light orange, this lovely tweed is half-lined and features a single centre vent--which is still sewn shut! It is subtly darted, has a two button front, three button cuffs. The buttons are leather football buttons. This is a wonderful, classic Harris Tweed!

It does have one issue; there are two small holes in the tweed on the inside of the collar. These could be readily and cheaply patched by a dry-cleaner tailor, but because they are there this jacket is in Very Good condition only, and hence is *just $20, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Measurements: 
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



    

*8) Lovely classic tweed by Alexander Julian for Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is lovely! Cut from a lovely dark, dark petrol blue herringbone cloth that features vertical striping of turquoise and berry red, this lovely jacket was made by Alexander Julian, beloved of New South preps, for Saks Fifth Avenue. The cloth was woven in the British isles, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. This jacket features a classic two button front, four button cuffs, and is subtley darted. It is unvented in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It is fully lined.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



       

9) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $39, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*
11) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$24, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*12) RECENT Brooks Brothers glen plaid jacket in camelhair.*

This is wonderful! Made for Brooks Brothers, this beautiful jacket is cut from lovely soft camelhair, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid is a classic combination of greys, blacks, and creams. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a standard two button front, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and was made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*This is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*14) GORGEOUS Brookstweed 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Brookstweed jackets have always been a favourite of mine, and this shows why! Cut from a lovely Donegal-esque tweed in salt and pepper with flecks of green, gorse yellow, berry red and pumpkin orange, this is just the sort of tweed that's perfect for Fall!

Plus, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll; it also features the classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and made in the USA. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, for this beautiful Ivy classic!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*15) GORGEOUS Glen Plaid Camelhair 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

Another gorgeous 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers, this time in a wonderful glen plaid camelhair! The hand and drape of this jacket are both wonderful, and the colourway and patterning are terrific also--a lovely classic glen plaid in blacks, greys, and creams, with a sky blue overcheck running throughout. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*16) Lovely vintage 3/2 sack in dark forest green herringbone.
*
This is lovely! A classic and original 3/2 sack, this has lovely narrow lapels, a high almost 3/2.5 lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a single centre hook vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is certainly half-lined. The tweed is a lovely dark forest green herringbone that was far more common in the 1950s and 1960s than it is now, and so this colouring of this adds to its vintage appeal. This was from the "Sandgate" line made by palm Beach... an allusion both to the "Beach" part of Palm beach, and also to Brooksgate", the entry level line that Brooks used to have. (The "gate" to "Brooks" being "Brooksgate"!)

This jacket could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is staining to the lining near the armholes, as shown. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at *just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 1/2



    

*17) Land's End Tweed with elbow patches and patch pockets!*

This is a very nice tweed indeed from Land's End! featuring elbow patches and the ever-desirable three patch pockets, as well as a fully functional throat latch, this jacket shows that Land's End can do things right when they try! The jacket's patterning is a lovely glen plaid, and the colourway is very autumnal. This jacket is fully lined, was made in the USA, and features a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 or offer.

Measurements:*

Chet: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*And more!*

*3) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*
*4) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!

Another example of this rare trad. classic, this beauty is from Brooks Brotehrs' OLD 346 line--the good kind, not the current mall version. And it's a beauty. Cut from a hardwearing hopsack, this is a classic 3/2 cut with a lovely lapel roll--and THREE PATCH POCKETS! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and the classic and traditional wide-spaced two-button cuffs. All of the buttons are the original BB buttons, featuring the classic "346" emblem. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $40 for this Ivy icon--or offer!

Tagged the now-defunct size 43ML (medium long), this beauty measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*5) STUNNING 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS from Brooks Brothers--in Brick Red!*

Another wonderful example of the Ivy three-patch pocket blazer--this time in Brick Red! This is also a beautiful 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and THREE patch pockets. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and cut from a lovely enduring hopsack. It features the traditional two button cuffs, and, like the jacket above, carries its original 346 emblem buttons. It also has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. Note that this is NOT from the current outlet 346 line, but the old, good line that you want!

This is in excellent condition, except for a smudge in the interior, as shown. This can't be seen when worn, but it is there, and so is just in Very Good condition. Hence, asking just $30, or offer.

*Tagged the now-gone size of 42ML, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



    

*6) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*7) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $16, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*11) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $40--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*12) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

FREE!

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



    
 

*13) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $44--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*15) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*17) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*20) Ralph Lauren Blue Label puppytooth jacket with overcheck; in silk, wool, and linen.*

This is another lovely jacket that's ready to transition between warmer late summer days and cool Fall evenings!

Made in Canada for Ralph Lauren, this jacket has a contemporary two-button front and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The fabric has a lovely hand and drape, and is a blend of silk (52) wool (34) and linen (14). The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a puppytooth in black and cream with a very subtle mustard windowpane overcheck. This jacket is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of a small smudge on the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*
*
Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining suits!*

*I have a LOT of wonderful suits to pass on today--including many beautiful 3/2 sacks, the Trad/Ivy classic, and several items which are New With Tags!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and International inquires are very welcome.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) NTW Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $35, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*3) Brooks Brothers "Madison" 1818 pinstripe suit.*

A lovely, classic suit! The is a charcoal with cream pinstripes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a centre vent. It was Union made in the USA. It features four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit has a small smudge on the top of the left shoulder, as well as a smudge on the front and one on the trousers; these are from dry cleaning detergent and will almost certainly be easily removed with dry cleaning; given this, though, it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

$35, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/8

Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 15 3/4



   

*4) LOVELY H. Freeman of Philadelphia grey suit.*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia (one of the great American clothiers) this is a classic contemporary suit--two button front, subtle darting, half-lining, and center vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is a very, very versatile dark grey. This is a true wardrobe staple! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$45, boxed and shipped in CONUS--or offer!

Tagged a 43, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 31 1/4 (+ 2 3/4)
Waist: 18 1/4



     

*5) TWEEDY SUIT by Polo Ralph Lauren for Princeton University Shop!*

If you really want a tweed suit, but aren't quite sure that you can pull it off--then this is for you! It's a lovely tweedy suit, but not as robustly tweed as a Harris or Donegal suit would be. The tweedy cloth is a glen plaid, with a lovely medly of dark blues and peat blacks with a dark red overcheck. This is a wonderful suit for Fall! Made for Princeton's University Shop by Ralph Lauren's Polo University Club, this suit has a contemporary two-button darted jacket that has four button cuffs and a single vent. It is fully lined, and the trousers are flat-front. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Waist: 18 1/4





    

*6) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$30 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*7) CLASSIC 3/2 sack by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton!*

It doesn't really get much more trad. than this--a classic 3/2 sack cut for The English SHop of Princeton! A trad style of suit, made by one the great American clothiers, for one of the great Ivy menswear stores--now defunct.

This is a lovely suit! A classic 3/2 sack made by H. Freeman, this is a wonderful light grey nailhead with dark red overcheck. This appears to be fully canvassed; it is half-lined with a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was made in the USA. This has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front.

This suit is all wool, but the fabric is now a little stiff--rather like the fabric of "Wash and Wear" sack suits from H. Freeman and Brooks and J. Press. This does not detract from it, and otherwise the suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm just conservative with older items!

*This is a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/16
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 30 (+3)
Waist: 17 1/4



    

*10) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*15) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$15, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA< this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19



   

*19) Brooks Brothers "Makers" classic grey suit*

A classic grey suit, the wardrobe staple! This is from Brooks Brothers, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated.

This does has a couple of superficial white marks on the lapel and right hand front, but these will easily come out with dry cleaning. Because of them, however, this is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

Inseam: 26 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD RELIC*

*Vintage 3/2 sack herringbone tweed jacket with all the right details!*

* Absolutely gorgeous dark chocolate brown/gray herringbone 
* Charter Club for Hughes, Hatcher, Suffrin--an iconic Detroit menswear shop that folded in the 1980s
* 3/2 sack
* Hook vent
* Lower patch pockets
* Interior label stamped "Sept. 16 1965"
* Tagged 43L, but please see actual measurements for best fit
* Union tag, made in the USA
* Excellent condition--this one wasn't worn much. No holes, stains, tears, snags or odors. Slightly rumpled in a few spots, but nothing that a pressing won't easily remedy.

This is really a lovely jacket and would become a staple of mine, if only I were larger. I hope whoever snaps this up will post some pics in the WAYWT thread.

Shoulder: 18.75"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 44"
BCBC: 31"
Sleeve: 25"

*Asking $45 CONUS or offer.*


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE POLO TWEED JACKET*

* Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check (perfect for Thanksgiving!). Please see close-ups for best color representation
* Substantial tweed with some heft
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* Single vent
* Three interior pockets
* Fully lined
* Darted
* No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
* Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
* Very fine condition. No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining.

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 38"
BCBC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5"

*Asking $35 CONUS or offer.*


----------



## sskim3

Bumping..... *Asking for $65 CONUS or best offer.* Thanks! It truly is a beautiful suit and hate to part with it but it just doesn't fit.



sskim3 said:


> I got my hands on a Southwick Gray Pinstripe Suit in 43L. The weight of the suit is heavier and ideal for the cooler fall and winter seasons. It is hands down one of the nicer suits that I have seen. The pants are half lined and have buttons for suspenders. *Asking $80 CONUS or best offer.*
> 
> Please see measurements for fit:
> Jacket:
> Chest - 45"
> Shoulder 19"
> Waist - 43" (taken from first button)
> Sleeve - 27"
> Length - 34"
> 
> Pants:
> Outseam - 42"
> Inseam - 30"
> Waist - 36" (two inches to be let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more pics here.


----------



## bigwordprof

Update with price drops


bigwordprof said:


> I have some good thrifted stuff and some of it is from a BB clearance center. All is in good condition. Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> _Tagged a 45L, more like a 46R--BB Madison Sport Coat: 90% wool-10% cashmere, FULL-CANVAS, two button darted, 24.5 p2p/19.75 shld/25 slv/31 boc--$60>>$50 shipped _
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/mfjl.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/dlws.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/giml.jpg/
> 
> _About a 44R Country Club Stripe Blazer: 70% wool-30% silk, three button darted, dual vent, Italian, 23.5 p2p/19.5 shld/25 slv/31 boc--$45>>$35 shipped_
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/0emw.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/y3y1.jpg/
> 
> _Tagged 46L/41W--HSM Gold Trumpeter Suit: wool, two button darted, USA made, 24 p2p/20.25 shld/26 slv/32.5 boc; pleated pants 20.5 waist/29.5 inseam +1.75 cuffs; I believe these suits are half-canvassed; this appears to be new with the tags in the pockets--$75>>$65 shipped_
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/klox.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/ltsx.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/ixar.jpg/
> 
> _Two pairs of Madison BB suit pants in navy (Golden Fleece) and dark grey (1818): wool, pleated, 41x31 w/1.75 cuffs, grey made in Italy, navy made in USA--$25>>$20 each or both for $35 shipped_
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/gv4e.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dtbb.jpg/


----------



## Patrick06790

Hey, look what I found under a stack of flannel pants. I bought this from Tweedy Don a few years back in a moment of great optimism, but I will not now nor will I ever be able to fit into it. Unless I get very sick.

It needs a steam or, better, a long walk in the rain. But there are no flaws, it doesn't appear to have been worn much if at all. Just stored badly, by me.

Width underneath armholes, from seam to seam, is 19 inches. Length down the back is 24 inches.

Price is $40 shipped CONUS.

These bad boys retail for $135:


----------



## catside

^Never my size!


----------



## patelsd

Bump, prices lowered


patelsd said:


> 1) Samuelsohn Super 130's 3 button blazer, tagged size 42R $50 shipped
> - Beautiful multicolor plaid blazer by Samuelsohn made from incredibly soft Super 130's wool.
> -Tagged size: 42R
> Measured sizes:
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
> Sleeve length: 24 1/8"
> Jacket Length: 31 3/4"
> Non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented, fully lined.
> Please see the photos for an indication of condition. There are 2 1 mm holes at the right neck/shoulder area that a covered by the lapel when worn. Additionally, there is a small hole in the liner (not in the wool) that is pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) J Press Grey Blazer $55 shipped
> - Great condition J Press blazer, medium to charcoal grey, 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket, 100% wool.
> No tagged size, approximately 42R
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve length: 24"
> Jacket Length: 31"
> Fully lined, non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented.
> Jacket is in great condition, please see the photos for an indication. There is a small run in the liner, pictured below.
> 
> 
> 3) J Press Grey Birdseye Blazer, tagged size 43R $55 shipped
> Excellent condition J Press blazer, tagged size 43R, wonderful, soft material. 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket.
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
> Jacket is in nearly perfect condition, though a part of the liner that is not noticeable when worn has separated and can easily be sewn back together (pictured below)
> 
> 
> 4) J Press Navy Blazer $40 shipped
> Traditional trad blazer, 3 roll 2 with golden buttons. No tagged size, but approximately 43-44R
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
> Sleeve length: 24"
> Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
> The jacket is in good overall condition, but there are minor problems as pictured below. Part of the liner has become separated from the jacket and needs to be glued back to place, and there is a small, (1/2") crescent shape defect on the lower border of the jacket.


----------



## sbdivemaster

ArtVandalay said:


> This is probably a long shot, but here goes. I recently purchased four Brooks OCBDs in size 16-35 slim fit. One each in white, blue, pink, and blue uni-stripe. Since purchasing, I've lost some weight and I really should be wearing 15.5-35. If there is anyone in the opposite situation as me that is interested in a swap, please let me know. The white and blue uni-stripe are washed once but otherwise unworn, and the blue/pink have been washed twice and worn once.


Art,

Have you considered moving the collar button a bit? Maybe 1/4", kind of split the difference on the neck sizing... just a thought.


----------



## teekayvee

TweedyDon said:


> *Bowties and more coming on Tuesday! *


Nooooo! Please have mercy! Resisting your ties was hard enough!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Updated


tonyanthony1970 said:


> *Gitman Vintage Plaid S/S - Sz Lg - $20*
> 
> *JV USA Flannel Orange and Black Sz Medium - $10*
> 
> *Loro Piana Light Green Plaid - XL - $25*
> 
> *Zanella Taupe Pleated - Sz 36 Model Bennet - $20*
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-WmONbfwhjHI/UnxYOlBKT-I/AAAAAAAABbU/ErJJ^M5bV11xM/w560-h553-no/Zanella+Lable+.JPG
> 
> *BB White Blue Stripe F/C 16x33 - $12*
> https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/BrooksBrothers1.jpg
> https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/011-2.jpg
> https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/008.jpg
> 
> *PLR Rugby Contrast Collar - $20*
> 
> *Eddie Bauer Stripe Flannel - $10*
> 
> *Gant Flannel - XL $13*
> 
> https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/007-1.jpg
> 
> *Canali Blue Trousers Super 120's Sz 38 - $15*
> 
> *Pendleton Black Plaid Flannel-Medium (Vintage 1960)* - *$10*
> 
> https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/IMG_1017.jpg.html?sort=6&o=176
> 
> *BB Nubuck Size 8D Price reduced to $50* (Claimed/Sold Pending Payment)
> 
> *Billy Reid Plaid - Small - $12*


----------



## patelsd

Orvis 3 roll 2 blazer, brownish -grey hopsack , size 40L, nearly perfect condition. Fully lined, single vent, non functional cuffs $60 shipped CONUS
If there is interest I will do measurements and all.


----------



## Barnavelt

A few things to offer tonight; please contact me with any questions.

This camp shirt has a vibe about it that prevented me from leaving it behind. I would date it to the early 60's. Classic red and black check in what I surmise is 100% wool. Straight across the bottom so can be worn untucked. This shirt was loved by it's prior owner. Topmost buttonhole has been sewn up and reinforced and one of the cuff buttonholes could use the same treatment. Slight wear at the sewn in satin piece at the shoulders. Due to it's age I just assumed there would be a hole somewhere and it was not until I took the pics for this listing I finally found it on the back of one of the sleeves. It's not a large hole but it's there.

Shoulders; 18 inches across
Sleeves; 33.5 inches
Length; 28 inches

I would gladly send it out at cost + shipping; $12




This is a bit of an unusual Harris Tweed. The main color is a dark navy with some darker threads running through. Typical HT flecks of other colors amongst the off white / light blue contrasting pattern. It honestly strikes me as suitable for evening wear but I leave that up to you. No size listed but made in the USA as per the tag. Darted, leather wrapped 2 button. Decent shoulders but the pics are misleading as the jacket is quite a bit too big for me.

P2P; 24
Shoulders; 20
Sleeves; 26
Length BOC; 32
Waist at 2nd button; 21

Asking $30





Nice H. Freeman for Eddie Jacobs. 3/2 roll, 1/2 lined. Single button cuffs but the jacket seems a bit too new to have that old-school touch so perhaps it was once a two button cuff that lost the 2nd buttons for some reason. Personally I like single button cuffs.

P2P; 21.5
Shoulders; 17.5
Sleeves; 24.5
Length; 30
Waist at 2nd button; 21

Asking $30


----------



## CMDC

Some really nice pieces from this past weekend's run...

Like new condition 3/2 sack from Richard Harris of Ocean City, NJ
Mini-guncheck in navy, greys, blue, and red

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$50 conus




























Ralph Lauren Purple Label wide wale corduroys in stone. Made in Italy.
Tagged 36; Inseam 31
Flat front; no cuff
These have minimal if any wear.

$42 conus



















LLBean Made in Scotland lambswool sweater--minimal wear. Light khaki/sand color
Tagged L Tall
Pit to Pit: 23
Sleeve: 36.5
Length: 30

$28 conus



















Orvis merino and cashmere cardigan vest--charcoal
Tagged XL
Pit to Pit: 24
Length (to bottom button @ gorge): 27

$25 conus



















Burberry spread collar shirt
Made in USA
15.5 x 34

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve polo shirt--navy w/gold and red stripe
Size L

$22 conus


----------



## AshScache

So point of order: Richard Harris was the designer/ manufacturer. Kabat's was a mens shop on Ocean City--I know they sold things from Richard Harris and H.Freeman. My grandfather shopped there almost exclusively for many years, and of the times I inherited....90% are badged with one of those two companies. Kabat's closed in ~2007, I think.


----------



## drlivingston

Price drop to *$25 shipped!!
*


drlivingston said:


> Lot of 3 practically new condition Lands' End (size Large) 100% cotton made in the USA sweaters. All three for $30*,<---$25* shipped. Colors are best represented in the close ups.
> L to R:
> 1) Beautiful green 4-button front cardigan
> 2) Brilliant white (no defects or discoloration) 5-button front cardigan
> 3) Pale yellow 5-leather button henley


----------



## drlivingston

Selling 3 Brooks Brothers sweaters. All three for $30 shipped. All approximately size M.
1) Pale yellow v-neck, tagged size 40, 100% Sea Island cotton, made in the USA
2) Charcoal collared sweater with MOP buttons, 100% wool, made in Italy
3) Black collared sweater, size M, 100% Sea Island cotton, made in the USA
Close up pictures provide the most accurate color representation


----------



## TweedyDon

*BOWTIES!*

I have a lot of beautiful bowties to pass on today! These tend to go quickly, so move fast if you'd like some! 

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--especially on three or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: Regimental Stripes!*

*All ties are adjustable unless otherwise noted.*

​
1) Claimed J. Press regimental. This tie has some fraying to the tips, of which the worst is shown, but is still is wearable condition, for that faded old-money look! Asking just $5.

  

2) Orange with black and light blue stripe. Minor minor thread fray, as shown. Very Good condition. $10.

  

3) CLAIMED Dark red, golden yellow,and black stripes! Very Good condition. $12.

 

4) Another orange, black, and blue striped bow! Excellent condition. $12.

 

5) CLAIMED Black, red, and yellow stripes. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

6) CLAIMED Black, tan, and blue stripe. Very Good condition. Asking $10.

 

7) Orange and black stripe. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

8) Broader orange and black stripe. Excellent condition. Asking 412.

 

*GROUP B: Patterns, tartans, emblematics!*

*All are adjustable unless otherwise noted.*


​
1) CLAIMED Carrott & Gibbs daisies. A lovely recent bowtie! One minor start of a fray, as shown, hence just very Good condition and so merely $10.

  

2) Blue paisley-esque pattern. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.

 

3) CLAIMED Yellow with small pattern. Silk pattern hand-blocked in England. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

  

4) CLAIMED An older bow; a lovely forest green with neats patterning. Very Good condition. $12.

 

5) CLAIMED Red tartan bow! Very Good condition; all wool. Asking $12

 

6) CLAIMED Red with very small cream dots. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

7) CLAIMED Yellow tartan. Silk. Very Good condition. Asking $10.

 

8) CLAIMED Black formal bow from Lord and Taylor. Vintage. Size 15. A beautiful grosgrain silk bow! very Good condition. $12.

 

9) Brooks Brothers bow for The Princeton Club. This is in excellent condition apart from one tiny start of a thread pull, as shown. This dates from the Block White Letters on Black background days, and is clearly very sparingly worn! Asking $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops!*

*I have several nice pieces of classic American workwear to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC LL Bean Field/Barn Coat in denim!*

This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton denim, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

This jacket takes a button-in liner, which is not included.

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if his is your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) A2-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $17, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*3) Tagged 40R Trucker Jacket*

Tagged a 40R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

Asking just $17, boxed and shipped.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23



  

*4) Tagged 46R Trucker Jacket*

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED...but this vintage Polo tweed jacket remains available.
*


gamma68 said:


> *TRAD RELIC*
> 
> *Vintage 3/2 sack herringbone tweed jacket with all the right details!*
> 
> * Absolutely gorgeous dark chocolate brown/gray herringbone
> * Charter Club for Hughes, Hatcher, Suffrin--an iconic Detroit menswear shop that folded in the 1980s
> * 3/2 sack
> * Hook vent
> * Lower patch pockets
> * Interior label stamped "Sept. 16 1965"
> * Tagged 43L, but please see actual measurements for best fit
> * Union tag, made in the USA
> * Excellent condition--this one wasn't worn much. No holes, stains, tears, snags or odors. Slightly rumpled in a few spots, but nothing that a pressing won't easily remedy.
> 
> This is really a lovely jacket and would become a staple of mine, if only I were larger. I hope whoever snaps this up will post some pics in the WAYWT thread.
> 
> Shoulder: 18.75"
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 44"
> BCBC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> *Asking $45 CONUS or offer.*


----------



## Patrick06790

Filson vest claimed


Patrick06790 said:


> Hey, look what I found under a stack of flannel pants. I bought this from Tweedy Don a few years back in a moment of great optimism, but I will not now nor will I ever be able to fit into it. Unless I get very sick.
> 
> It needs a steam or, better, a long walk in the rain. But there are no flaws, it doesn't appear to have been worn much if at all. Just stored badly, by me.
> 
> Width underneath armholes, from seam to seam, is 19 inches. Length down the back is 24 inches.
> 
> Price is $40 shipped CONUS.
> 
> These bad boys retail for $135:


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers non-iron OCBD 
17-34
Non-iron
Looks new, no issues.

*Asking $25 shipped*


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Found a few items will leaving the library. I only have photos of the shoes at the momement.

Not sure of the shoe maker. I only know the pair are Made in USA.

Made in USA Size 13 (Measurementsavailable) Asking $35
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing1.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing2.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing3.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing4.jpg.html][/URL]



WOOLRICH Flannel Button Down Made in Turkey Sz Lg
Zachar/PrellMult Color Stripe Sz Lg
ViyellaBD 80% Cotton, 20% Wool XL
Armani Collezioni for Saks Fifth Ave(Model 1C28D0) Made in Italy Sz 48L


----------



## kidcharlemange

*Sebago made-in-USA bit loafers, $30 shipped*

I believe these are 10.5 D. I purchased these from someone here on the forum, and unfortunately they are too long for my feet. Just getting around to selling them now - $30 shipped CONUS. Pictures in the links below, PM me with any questions and I'll answer to the best of my abilities.

__
https://flic.kr/p/10830356166


__
https://flic.kr/p/10830303905


__
https://flic.kr/p/10830457854


----------



## TweedyDon

*This weekend...*

I'll be posting LOTS of topcoats, raincoats, and overcoats--including a beautiful Irish tweed, a beautiful lined Gloverall duffle in 44, two Polo coats (including a Trad GRAIL from Brooks), a stunning Paul Stuart, and a gorgeous vintage Brooks Chesterfield.

And some tweed jackets!

Then, the weekend after--more scarves than you can count, including some beauties!


----------



## mayostard

TweedyDon said:


> I'll be posting LOTS of topcoats, raincoats, and overcoats--including a beautiful Irish tweed, a beautiful lined Gloverall duffle in 44, two Polo coats (including a Trad GRAIL from Brooks), a stunning Paul Stuart, and a gorgeous vintage Brooks Chesterfield.
> 
> And some tweed jackets!
> 
> Then, the weekend after--more scarves than you can count, including some beauties!


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> First up tonight is a beautiful GB Baroni sport coat in olives, golds, and browns. More of an Italian cut.
> 3 button; darted; side vents
> Fully canvased.
> Made in Italy
> This is in like new condition. The pockets are still basted shut.
> Super 150's wool.
> 
> Tagged 40R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 + 2
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2 Chinos
> Lightweight twill
> Color is eggshell--creamish w/ hint of yellow
> 
> Tagged 35 waist and inseam is 32
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale cords
> Tagged 34/34 and measure 34 waist; 33.5 inseam
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trio of ties:
> Nordstrom black w/medallions. 3.5" Made in Italy $12 conus
> Nordstrom by John Comfort. 3.5" Made in England $12 conus
> Rivetz of Boston repp. 3.75" Made in USA $12 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No brand red w/small florets bow tie $8 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Scotland "Glasgow" lambswool scarf $13 conus


----------



## swillcrowe

I know this is a trad forum place, but I am looking for vinyard vines and Peter Millar button downs in size medium. If you know of any of these shirts available or you can lead me to the right place to find some of these, please let me know


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *

*Tuxedo by P B White* in Philadelphia for a Mr. Cleary tailored in 1940! In good condition, has had alterations made, but I can't find any stains or a single moth hole I think this is about a 38 with a drape cut (I think). Big grossgrain peak lapels. I think the one button closure has been replaced, as it is not grossgrain covered like the sleeve buttons. It has a high rise and an angled hem, with some sort of patches or something in the inside rear of the hem (to add weight or prevent wear?). Make me an offer.
See the pics:



    

 

Measurements: Chest: 22 1/4; Waist: 20 3/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/2; Shoulders: 19 3/4
Front rise: 13 3/4; Rear rise: 20; Inseam: 30 1/4; Outseam: 43"; Waist: (will add)

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$20*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy *$5*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$7*

Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*

John Henry100% wool knit tie with diagonal striped texture. 2.5 x 53.5 *$6*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$13*

*Sweaters:*

 


Filson Medium Charcoal Merino Wool with leather buttons. Shoulders: 19.5 P2P: 21.5 Sleeve (from seam): 23.25 Length (Bottom of collar): 22 *$20*
*Note the sleeve ends are meant to be cuffed. I'd say this fits more like a small.

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:




Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue.



 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $15*
P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4



    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $35*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8



 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $15*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $18 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 *



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $15*

*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $15*

*Suits:*



   

   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $175. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



   



Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $25*

Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25

*Pocket Squares:

***

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$3*
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$1*
*
Hats: * 


 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$5. *

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*



 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## AshScache

Bump......since now it's REALLY the right season, and I've got to get rid of these!



AshScache said:


> Bump---I posted this back in July, and it is finally getting to be the right season for it!


----------



## AshScache

Bump....



AshScache said:


> I've accumulated some nice items in my travels lately, and while they may be more Fall-ish, they should be right at home with this crowd!
> 
> #1--Hickey Freeman for Boyd's of Philadelphia. Boardroom Model 100% Lambswool. Tagged 44R, measures:
> P2P: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length (Bottom of Collar): 30.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> As far as I can tell, in great shape. Interesting pattern as well. Does some interesting things with contrasting textures, together with a multi-colored windowpane. That description doesn't do it justice-- its very subtle, but at the same time, prominent. My fiancee (who doesn't usually like what I bring home) actually wishes it fit me!
> 
> View attachment 8460
> View attachment 8461
> 
> 
> ASking $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## AshScache

Bump.....



AshScache said:


> #2--Colours by Alexander Julian for Boyd's of Philadelphia
> 
> Union made in the USA
> 
> Again, a really interesting pattern on this jacket. Part of it looks "tweed-ish" but then there are bolder colored tracers running through the pattern-- its actually somewhat subtle, but makes the jacket far more interesting.
> 
> No size, but:
> 
> P2P: 21.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 30"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> (if any of those sizes seem off, or close, I'm happy to measure again. Still getting the hang of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35, CONUS shipping included


----------



## AshScache

Bump.....



AshScache said:


> #3--"Classic" Harris Tweed, Tailored in the USA, no store tag
> 
> This is what I'd call a "classic" Harris Tweed-- a tan herringbone, 1/2 lined sportcoat with leather covered buttons and patch pockets on the front. Asking $45, CONUS.
> 
> No size tagged, but:
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Length: 29.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.75"
> 
> Again, if the measurement seem odd, ask and I'll remeasure--


----------



## AshScache

Bump....



AshScache said:


> #5--Aquascutum 3/2 Roll Blazer
> British company, but union made in the USA-- for B.Gross mens store of Media, PA
> 
> No size tagged, but measures:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> Here's the catch....it has a slight defect on the pocket. I've documented scrupulously. I suspect that with a couple stitches, it wouldn't be noticeable given the texture of the fabric. But its there...still a great piece, and you can feel the quality in the fabric. Asking only $20, CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

Bump....all offers considered



AshScache said:


> Not the most trad shoe AE makes, but here's another pair for sale. AE Sagamore, 11 D, in black. Appear to have very little wear.
> 
> Lets say $50, with CONUS shipping.


----------



## CMDC

Holiday season is coming up and these will be perfect for the festivities...

Polo Ralph Lauren red corduroys--these are "mid-wale," I'd say. Not wide wale, but close.

These are also in like new condition--appear to have never been worn.

36 x 32
Flat front, no cuff.
*
SOLD*


----------



## Trad-ish

Aaagh! Too slow!



CMDC said:


> Holiday season is coming up and these will be perfect for the festivities...
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren red corduroys--these are "mid-wale," I'd say. Not wide wale, but close.
> 
> These are also in like new condition--appear to have never been worn.
> 
> 36 x 32
> Flat front, no cuff.
> *
> SOLD*


----------



## mhj

*British Waxed Jacket*

In case you missed my post in another thread I'm selling this British waxed cotton jacket. I ordered it from England and it's too small for me so rather than send it back for an exchange at $20 a trip I'm hoping to sell it here.

Post #34

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

More photos and information at above referenced post or PM me for additional information.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone interested in a pair of size 10E hanover shell PTB before I return them tomorrow? $75 shipped. They look to be in pretty good condition, no noticeable scratches or cracks, ect. The heels and soles look to have a decent amount of life left in them. Message me if you're interested or want pictures.

Also, here's the original ebay listing, with some decent pictures because I'm too lazy to take and post them myself right now:


----------



## jfkemd

price drop
$35 shipped.



jfkemd said:


> Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Sports Coat
> grey herringbone pattern as seen in the pictures
> good condition
> some wear on the leather buttons, but otherwise no other flaws noted
> swelled edges
> natural shoulders
> BOC: 30
> Shoulders: 19
> Armpits: 21
> Sleeves: 24.5
> $40 CONUS
> PM with questions
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/IMG_0735_zpsfd7e4271.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/jfkemd/IMG_0736_zps21b370c9.jpg


----------



## TMMKC

Post-moving sale. All of these excellent to "like new" condition.

Just in time for the holidays. A Jos. A Banks Black Watch dinner jacket. I have...literally...worn this twice. It's like new and in outstanding condition.

Shoulder: 19 inches
Chest: 21 1/2 inches
Sleeve: 25 inches
Length (from bottom of back collar to the bottom of the jacket): 31 inches

$45 (including CONUS shipping)










Alan Flusser lambswool/cashmere blend. Light herringbone. Excellent shape...very lightly worn

Shoulder: 19 inches
Chest: 22 1/2 inches
Sleeve: 24 1/2 inches
Length (from bottom of back collar to the bottom of the jacket): 31 inches










$35 (including CONUS shipping)

A Trad classic! A genuine H. Freeman & Sons 3/2 sack navy winter-weight blazer. It's in vey good shape.

Shoulder: 19 1/2 inches
Chest: 22 1/2 inches
Sleeve: 25 inches
Length (from bottom of back collar to the bottom of the jacket): 32 inches










$25 (including CONUS shipping)

Buy all three: $100 (including shipping)


----------



## nohio

A couple of sweaters I've recently outgrown. Both lightly worn, in excellent used condition. I'd consider trades for small sweaters. Especially warm, hefty ones.

1. Lands' End Merino Wool Fair Isle V-neck Sweater - Small (100% Merino Wool)
$30 shipped
Very smooth, light knit. Useful for layering under a sport coat or on its own indoors. Great colors. Slim fit. Currently in its death throes .
P2P: 19"
Length: 25.75"
Sleeve (from middle of collar): 33.5"








Alternate pic

2. Late-lamented Rugby "Shaggy Dog" Shetland - XS (100% Shetland wool)
$30
You've seen it in the Trad WAYW thread, now rock it yourself. Deep maroon color.
P2P: 19.5
Length: 24.25
Sleeve (from middle of collar): 30.5








Alternate pic


----------



## nohio

Drop it like its hot.



nohio said:


> *$35 >> **$25 Shipped CONUS*Made in the USA
> 100% Cotton Flannel
> Tall Large
> Two flap pockets
> Blue, white, light blue, and pinkish red plaid
> Chest: 24
> Waist: 23.5
> Sleeve: 26.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length: 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to more photos


----------



## nohio

Boom shakalaka!



nohio said:


> ~40S Harris Tweed - Adams Row (tailored in USA)
> *$40 shipped >> $30 CONUS
> *Brown/Tan/Green
> Flap pockets, center vent, leather buttons (1 on sleeve missing, one damaged)
> 3/4 lining - shows wear, couple of tears that do not affect appearance
> Chest: 21.5
> Waist: 20.5
> Sleeve:25
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> 
> ~40R Harris Tweed - Leishman by Tip Top (Made in Canada)
> *$40 >> $30 Shipped CONUS
> *Brown/Tan/Grey
> Flap pockets, center vent, buttons show some wear
> Full lining - intact, but shows some wear
> Chest: 21
> Waist: 20
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> 
> ~40 Harris Tweed - Woolen Square
> *$45 >> $35 shipped CONUS
> *Brown/Tan/Charcoal Herringbone
> Patch pockets with flaps, center vent, leather buttons (excellent condition)
> 3/4 lined - couple of tears, signs of wear, but does not affect outward appearance
> Chest: 21.5
> Waist: 20.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Shoulder: 18.75
> Length: 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> ~42 Harris Tweed - Winston Hill
> *$30 >> $20 shipped CONUS
> *Beige/Light Grey/Light Blue/Pink
> Flap pockets, center vent, great leather buttons
> 3/4 lined - great condition
> NOTE: There are a few small holes on the back. These are only visible when held up to the light and are not apparent when wearing the jacket.
> Chest: 22
> Waist: 20.5
> Sleeve: 26.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> 
> ~42 or 40S Harris Tweed (Unmarked - Made in USA)
> *$35 >> $25 shipped CONUS
> *Flap pockets, center vent, dark brown leather buttons (very good condition)
> 3/4 lined - intact, shows wear and a stain on one side.(stain does not show on jacket)
> Chest: 22
> Waist: 21.5
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics
> 
> 
> 44R Brooks Brothers - Navy/Green/Beige Check
> *$45 >> $35 Shipped CONUS
> *100% Wool - Made in USA
> 2-button, flap pockets, center vent
> Fully lined - great condition (slightly loose on interior, right side)
> In need of a pressing and missing one sleeve button, but otherwise excellent condition
> Chest; 23.5
> Waist: 23
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings - offers considered. Deep discounts on multiples (cost of shipping)

Zanella Platinum Pants, made in Italy, tagged 33
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
41 ¾" outseam
9" leg opening
$30 shipped



    

Zanella pants from Saks, made in Italy, tagged 34, gray herringbone
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$30 shipped



     

Zanella black Pants, made in Italy (these have a sheen to them)
triple pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31 1/2" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



   

Zanella brown Pants
triple pleated, unhemmed
17" Waist Opening 
Inseam and outseam measurements moot due to pants being unhemmed
11" rise
$30 shipped



   

Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$25 shipped



  

Gray no label Pants, 100% wool tag, very nice texture to these
double pleated, brace buttons
16 1/2" Waist Opening 
30 3/4" inseam
41 3/4" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



    

Orvis Short Sleeve shirt, tagged Medium
23" pit to pit
$20 shipped



  

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
25 shipped



  

"Rainbow" tweed jacket - vibrant threads of green, purple, orange, etc running through (see thumbnails)
21 1/2 Pit to pit
25 sleeve
20 waist
19 shoulder
30 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
single vent
Very good condition
30 shipped



  

"Majer" tweed - very intricate fabric pattern including gray and green threads, as well as the obvious blue and red overcheck
Very good condition
21 pit to pit
25 1/4 sleeve
18 1/2 waist
18 1/2 shoulder 
31 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
1/2 lined
30 shipped



    

For the ladies, Pendelton blazer. 
Tag says "14" I don't know if that's the size or not
19 pit to pit
23 sleeve
16 1/2 waist
17 shoulder
25 BoC
3 lapel
No vent
15 shipped



  

Principe Sport Coat Made in Italy, 100% wool
Fair condition
21 pit to pit
26 sleeve
19 waist
18 1/2 shoulder
30 1/2 BoC
3 lapel
unvent
15 shipped



    

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
15 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$40 shipped



     

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$30 shipped



     

Light blue Brooks Brothers jacket. I really like the color on this, it's a neat SC
Pit to pit 21 3/4"
Shoulder 19"
BoC 29"
Waist 20 1/2"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
$45 shipped



   

Berle trousers, worsted wool, black
Cuffed and pleated
Waist 18 1/2"
Inseam 29 1/2"
Outseam 41"
Leg opening 9 3/4"
$18 shipped



 

Southwick sportcoat, labeled 46 Tall, brown with darker and lighter brown overchecks
Pit to Pit 22
Shoulders 21
BoC 33
Waist 23
Sleeve 26
$30 shipped



   

There's a stain, which is not nearly as noticable as the photo makes it look



Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$35 shipped


----------



## plupy

It's been years since I've been on the board - glad to be back & to find the Exchange. Let's start with a belt and a tie ...

J. Press strap belt, leather with PLAID GROSGRAIN - unique! - haven't worn it much so it's extra clean. My cobbler marked the inside with ink as you can see when he cut it down for me - that's the only blemish.

40.5" long x 1" wide.

Buckle not included. *SOLD*






English silk paisley tie from dear departed FR Tripler of Madison Avenue. 1960s NARROW -- 2 7/8" wide x 55" long.

More subdued in color than photos indicate - blue definitely not so bright. Excellent condition with no flaws.

$7 shipped OBO. *SOLD*


----------



## AlanC

Finally able to list some nice items, many perfect for fall/winter.

Vintage *L.L. Bean Norwegian* Button Sweater
Made in Norway
Tagged size: M (P2P: 22")

Heavy, old school genuine Norwegian sweater with crazy cool snowflake buttons. If I lived a bit farther north I'd keep this, and I'm tempted to anyway, but I'm awash in sweaters and I'm willing to let it go for...

$50 delivered CONUS, Paypal












*NWT - Corralinn* Shetland v-neck cable knit sweater
Hand Loomed - Made in Scotland
Tagged size: 44 (P2P: 22"

A gorgeous sweater, perfect for right NOW!

$30 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*NWT - L.L. Bean by Russell Athletic* logo sweatshirt
Made in USA
Tagged size: Small (P2P: 20")

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal










Tagged size: 42 (waist)
Measures: 42 x 35 (unhemmed)

No tags, but these are stiff and unhemmed.

Retail: ~$130
Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal

 

*Orvis* moleskins w/ leather pocket details
Tagged size: 32
Measures to: 33 x 30.25

$25 delivered CONUS, Paypal












*J Crew* Essential Chinos
Tagged size:31 x 32
Measures to: 32 x 31

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Reuben

AlanC said:


> Tagged size: 42 (waist)
> Measures: 42 x 35 (unhemmed)
> 
> No tags, but these are stiff and unhemmed.
> 
> Retail: ~$130
> Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal


I don't have anything to post here today, but I'd like to say that I own a pair of these and they are easily the finest briar britches I've ever owned. I've used them for six or eight years and they've yet to develop a snag or let a thorn through. If these fit you and you frequently deal with brush and thorns, you should really consider them. If you haven't heard of Kevin's, you could consider them a heartland version of Ben Silver, if Ben Silver sold high-end hunting gear as well. If you think the sticker shock is bad at Ben Silver, though, just wait 'til you start looking through the rifles, shotguns, and knives at Kevin's. Good source of emblematics, too. Here's their site, if anyone's interested: https://www.kevinscatalog.com/


----------



## Yanks27

I wanted to say Thanks to TonyAnthony1970 for the Brioni Pants. They were better than pictured Much appreciated.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

plupy said:


> Buckle not included


That was the best part!


----------



## donnis

I purchased a wonderful Brooks Brothers Tweed Jacket on eBay and unfortunately the seller didn't know how to measure it. Rather than lose another $10 shipping it back for the refund, I thought to offer it here. I would like $33 shipped paid via paypal. Please email me if you are interested. 



I put the measurements at:
P2P - 22"
Shoulders - 18.75"
Jacket Length - 31"
Sleeve length - 26"


----------



## stewartu

*Allen Edmonds Hillcrest 10D*

Great pair of Allen Edmonds Hillcrest bluchers in black. Size 10D, fantastic condition, the calf if beautiful. Heels and soles very lightly worn. Pics speak for themselves.

$65 shipped conus.


----------



## plupy

MAINE HUNTING SHOE RESCUE PROJECT

I grabbed these vintage LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes at the dump the other day -- they are beyond the pale and unwearable but I couldn't bear to see them go in the incinerator.

The uppers are actually fine but the rubber bottoms have evidently been subject to high heat so they are dried, warped and cracked -- and they were already trashed anyway - the heels have separated from the uppers and much of the chain-tread sole is worn away.

If you happen to have a pair of 10M MHS with good bottoms but bad uppers then you're in luck - a cobbler could make the switch.

Otherwise these are strictly for decorative or collecting use -- to adorn your man cave or ski house the way people decorate with snowshoes, wagon wheels and lobster pots. Or set them in the mudroom for an added "lived-in" look and even play with guests' minds a bit. If someone asks who owns the old Bean boots, look solemn and say, "They were grand-dad's &#8230; before he went away."

They're FREE to anyone who'll give them a good home & pay the shipping -- probably $6-$12 depending on where you are. Send me a PM with your zip and I'll let you know.


----------



## benjclark

I've heard LL Bean has some amazing recraft work going on...


----------



## MikeF

benjclark said:


> I've heard LL Bean has some amazing recraft work going on...


They can fix those no problem I think. I've sent in some that looked worse than that. Those look like the orginal bottoms and the leather seems to be ok so they should be easily redone.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> I don't have anything to post here today, but I'd like to say that I own a pair of these and they are easily the finest briar britches I've ever owned. I've used them for six or eight years and they've yet to develop a snag or let a thorn through. If these fit you and you frequently deal with brush and thorns, you should really consider them. If you haven't heard of Kevin's, you could consider them a heartland version of Ben Silver, if Ben Silver sold high-end hunting gear as well. If you think the sticker shock is bad at Ben Silver, though, just wait 'til you start looking through the rifles, shotguns, and knives at Kevin's. Good source of emblematics, too. Here's their site, if anyone's interested: https://www.kevinscatalog.com/


I like this concept, but of course the combination of somewhat garish flagwaving and "imported" origins disgusts me.


----------



## plupy

Thanks, Mike - I had assumed Bean had quit replacing MHS bottoms so good to know someone could make the switch if the size works. In the old days one could go a size up or down on new bottoms. But that's still out of range for my Size 8 feet. Someone take em away!



MikeF said:


> They can fix those no problem I think. I've sent in some that looked worse than that. Those look like the orginal bottoms and the leather seems to be ok so they should be easily redone.


----------



## sbdivemaster

If the leather is intact, LLB can fully restore. Currently $39. Also, they can go up or down one size on the rubber part. Hmmmm, I wear a 9....


----------



## L-feld

That said, I want one of these:


----------



## Tilton

I've been hitting up Kevin's for a while now. Good stuff. Their house upland coat is impossible to beat for the money.


----------



## drlivingston

Here's a beautiful blue Orvis 3/2 corduroy sport coat with throat latch and suede elbow patches. It is a 44R and was tailored in the USA. It is fully lined with flap patch pockets and a single vent. It is in superb condition! It can be yours for a mere *$35 shipped*!
P2P-------23"
Shoulder-20"
BOC------31"
Sleeves--24"


----------



## wacolo

$30-->$27 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD The same as above, except this is a pinpoint instead of an oxford. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/

$25-->$22 Gitman Brothers Sport Shirt XL Super Clean in a nice fall plaid. The cotton has a nice heft to it also.
Chest 27.5
Shoulders 22.75
Shoulder to cuff 25.75

https://postimg.org/image/xjm1qim7n/

$30-->$27 Bills Khakis SportShirt Large This one is a classic in a red and white gingham. The fabric is a very stout oxford cloth. Clean all over.
Chest 27
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 22.5

https://postimg.org/image/hduahm6er/

$45--->$40 Cole Haan Loafers 9D Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/

$20-->$18 Christys of London Reversible Bucket Hat Large Tan, Green, Orange and Burgandy Tweed on one side and Olive Moleskin on the other. Clean all over.

https://postimg.org/image/tpslhd4vn/ https://postimg.org/image/rcf943fub/

$27--->$24 Viyella 80/20 Wool Cotton 2XT Clean with no holes or stains. The fabric is soft and the colors are terrific.
Neck 19
Chest 28
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to end of cuff 21.5

https://postimg.org/image/q72t9snsj/ https://postimg.org/image/iv1yhzuyb/

$27--->$24 Barbour Tattersall Sportshirt XL Clean all over with no holes or stains. Plain collar.
Neck 18
Chest 27.5
Shoulder 21.5
Shoulder to end of cuff 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/bpestab8z/ https://postimg.org/image/9uxcxsyur/

$27--->$24 Peter Millar Tattersall Buttondown Large No stains or holes. The collar and cuffs are in fine shape. 
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21
Shoulder to end of cuff 24

https://postimg.org/image/58wnbpnxv/ https://postimg.org/image/ydzef438z/

$32--->$29 Bills Khakis Poplin Shirt Large Clean and in great shape. This shirt has a plain collar.
Neck 17
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 22
Shoulder to end of cuff 25.5

https://postimg.org/image/6ugih9njn/ https://postimg.org/image/i831sgy2b/

$27--->$24 Orvis Tattersall French Cuff Shirt Medium A great shirt. Plain spread collar and french cuffs. The shirt is clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 21 
Shoulder to end of cuff 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/a1fnemxdf/ https://postimg.org/image/wnkyrdb3n/

$45--->$40 NWT Tommy Hilfiger Tartan Sack by HSM New and unworn. The coat has a single vent and three patch pockets. The joker tag is still on the sleeve, but the content tag is not. I am guessing the coat is all cotton, or it may have some linen blended. I am fairly sure it is 100% Cotton. It is sized as a medium and measures closer to a 42R. Here are the details.....

Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5
Shoulder 20

https://postimg.org/image/56pcu4nlf/ https://postimg.org/image/njpy4oy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/lizejv1wz/

$40--->$35 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check. 

https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/

$40---$35 Hickey Freeman Sack 42R The fabric is not tagged, but I am guessing it is Wool with a bit of silk. A very smooth hand to the fabric, with a slub here and there. The coat is a 3 button sack with a center vent. No holes or stains. It is tagged as a 42R but measures out generously so please take note of the measurements.....

Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 24.75 +1"


----------



## wacolo

$45 Harris Tweed 46R Made in England Just what this time of year orderered. This HT is primarily olive with flecks of Gold, Red and Rust. It weighs in at a bit less than 3lbs, so you know it is built to last. It is not sized so please take note of the measurements below. Three buttons and a single vent. It is also fully lined. Overall in very good shape with no holes or stains. Just thick, fuzzy, and warm awesomeness.

chest 24
shoulder 20
length boc 31.5
sleeve 26 + 1.25
sleeve inseam 18.5

https://postimg.org/image/eyl1xzvjn/ https://postimg.org/image/mdadqdhf7/ https://postimg.org/image/cjt6dkfar/ https://postimg.org/image/yuh1djckz/

$35 LL Bean Norwegian XL Pretty much your standard issue. No hole or stains. 
Chest 26
Lenght from collar 27

https://postimg.org/image/fnacjc31v/

$35 Woolrich Made in USA Pants 42 x 31 Thick and sturdy wool in a herringbone pattern. The material is an 85/15 Wool and Nylon blend. Clean with no holes or stains. Please note the measurements below.

https://postimg.org/image/kproe4cc3/ https://postimg.org/image/gfd0ij78z/ https://postimg.org/image/a0dzlv0j7/ 
Waist 42
Inseam 31.5 +1.5"
Outseam from top of waistband 42.5


----------



## FCM

I would be interested in these three shirts, but since this is my first post, I cannot pm you. I do have PayPal though.



wacolo said:


> $40--->$35 Lot of three dress shirts. 15.5/33 All three have point collars and barrel cuffs. All are clean and in excellent shape. The top is BB non-iron in light blue check. The middle is BB Made in USA in a blue and red stripe. The third is a JAB Traveller in a navy check.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/e3bkkxh4j/https://postimg.org/image/kialhlnub/https://postimg.org/image/wy7bbch6b/


----------



## ATL

Does anyone have a Barbour bedale in a 38 (or even a 36) they want to trade for a perfect vintage (early to mid 80s) Border in a 36? I like it, but I've come to the conclusion that it's a bit too long for me, and the bedale (or a beaufort) would probably be more my speed.


----------



## Barnavelt

Price drop before being whored out to fleabay..



Barnavelt said:


> A few things to offer tonight; please contact me with any questions.
> 
> This camp shirt has a vibe about it that prevented me from leaving it behind. I would date it to the early 60's. Classic red and black check in what I surmise is 100% wool. Straight across the bottom so can be worn untucked. This shirt was loved by it's prior owner. Topmost buttonhole has been sewn up and reinforced and one of the cuff buttonholes could use the same treatment. Slight wear at the sewn in satin piece at the shoulders. Due to it's age I just assumed there would be a hole somewhere and it was not until I took the pics for this listing I finally found it on the back of one of the sleeves. It's not a large hole but it's there.
> 
> Shoulders; 18 inches across
> Sleeves; 33.5 inches
> Length; 28 inches
> 
> Sold pending payment
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit of an unusual Harris Tweed. The main color is a dark navy with some darker threads running through. Typical HT flecks of other colors amongst the off white / light blue contrasting pattern. It honestly strikes me as suitable for evening wear but I leave that up to you. No size listed but made in the USA as per the tag. Darted, leather wrapped 2 button. Decent shoulders but the pics are misleading as the jacket is quite a bit too big for me.
> 
> P2P; 24
> Shoulders; 20
> Sleeves; 26
> Length BOC; 32
> Waist at 2nd button; 21
> 
> Asking Sold pending payment
> 
> 
> 
> Nice H. Freeman for Eddie Jacobs. 3/2 roll, 1/2 lined. Single button cuffs but the jacket seems a bit too new to have that old-school touch so perhaps it was once a two button cuff that lost the 2nd buttons for some reason. Personally I like single button cuffs.
> 
> P2P; 21.5
> Shoulders; 17.5
> Sleeves; 24.5
> Length; 30
> Waist at 2nd button; 21
> 
> Asking Sold pending payment


----------



## drlivingston

Price drop to *$30 shipped*... 


drlivingston said:


> Here's a beautiful blue Orvis 3/2 corduroy sport coat with throat latch and suede elbow patches. It is a 44R and was tailored in the USA. It is fully lined with flap patch pockets and a single vent. It is in superb condition! It can be yours for a mere $35 shipped*<----now only $30 shipped!!*
> P2P-------23"
> Shoulder-20"
> BOC------31"
> Sleeves--24"


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Winter items for a 38/40L and a larger J. Press overcoat (as seen in a recent HTJ post)*

I'm selling a few things from my closet here that didn't work for whatever reason. For a few of them, this is their second showing on the Exchange.

*Davison's of Bermuda Argyle Shetland V-neck, Size small

*








https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hno3a1uqloq9yz/2013-11-16 09.58.37.jpgChest: 19.75"
Length: 26"
Sleeves: 31.5"*

$20 shipped

Italian wool twills, size 34*










https://www.dropbox.com/s/2i50zm9efptffwg/2013-11-16 10.01.40.jpg

Charcoal. Pleated and cuffed. 1.5" cuffs

Waist, laid flat: 16.5"
Inseam: 31"

*$15 shipped

Lands End wide whale cords, 34

*








https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d559l7wpxfut91/2013-11-16 10.05.41.jpgGoldenrod. 1.5" of material on either side of the waist to let.
Waist: 17"Inseam: 31"

*$25 shipped
*
*Varsity Town Madisonaire glen plaid sport coat, ~38R
*









https://www.dropbox.com/s/vk6imuirbtej39f/2013-11-16 10.09.21.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/stbxu2oc6aj8sks/2013-11-16 10.09.33.jpg

Christian wrote up something about this everyman's t ivy outfit a few months back. It has all the right details: natural shoulders, slightly tapered 3/2 sack cut 1/4 lined and made of a lightweight wool or wool blend.

Shoulders: 17.75"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 26.75"
Chest: 19.5"
*
$45 shipped

Nailhead Harris tweed, ~40L

*







https://www.dropbox.com/s/9creejowghlgqij/2013-11-16 10.19.46.jpgTwo button. Darted. 1/4 lined and in great shape. Hasn't been worn much.

Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25.75"
Chest: 20.5"
*$35 shipped

Heavy 3/2 Harris Tweed, ~38R*










https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wm5xtxsmp666el/2013-11-16 10.23.30.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtvv4sibu39kc70/2013-11-16 10.23.41.jpg

It pains me to part with this one, but its a bit too short for me. Undarted 3/2 sack, hook vent, swelled edges and very heavy material. 1/4 lined. Older Harris Tweed label.

Shoulders: 17.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 27"
Chest: 20"

*$45 shipped
**
'80's J. Press herringbone single breasted overcoat
*
(see link below for a much better photo)










https://www.dropbox.com/s/4cpfzx3o67zpobg/2013-11-16 10.14.40.jpg

I was surprised to find this jacket in . To my eye, it looks identical to the coat on the right (click for full image):



I can't tell which herringbone it might be, but its certainly a lovely dark grey. In great condition.

As for sizing, the measurements are below, but I'm at a loss as to what size it might be. The shoulders seem a bit narrow, but the chest and sleeve sizing make me believe its for someone closer to a 44. If anyone has an opinion on this, please let me know.

Shoulders: 18"
Length: 44"
Sleeves: 26" + ~1.75 to let
Chest: 23.75"

Looking to recoup what I paid, so asking

*$90 shipped*


----------



## hooker4186

Price drop. This is pretty much cost plus shipping so get at me.



hooker4186 said:


> LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes Size 9. Very little if any wear. No insoles. Asking *$25* shipped.


----------



## plupy

RESCUE PROJECT SUCCESSFUL - off to a good home in Michigan. Thanks for the interest!


plupy said:


> MAINE HUNTING SHOE RESCUE PROJECT
> 
> I grabbed these vintage LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes at the dump the other day -- they are beyond the pale and unwearable but I couldn't bear to see them go in the incinerator.
> 
> The uppers are actually fine but the rubber bottoms have evidently been subject to high heat so they are dried, warped and cracked -- and they were already trashed anyway - the heels have separated from the uppers and much of the chain-tread sole is worn away.
> 
> If you happen to have a pair of 10M MHS with good bottoms but bad uppers then you're in luck - a cobbler could make the switch.
> 
> Otherwise these are strictly for decorative or collecting use -- to adorn your man cave or ski house the way people decorate with snowshoes, wagon wheels and lobster pots. Or set them in the mudroom for an added "lived-in" look and even play with guests' minds a bit. If someone asks who owns the old Bean boots, look solemn and say, "They were grand-dad's &#8230; before he went away."
> 
> They're FREE to anyone who'll give them a good home & pay the shipping -- probably $6-$12 depending on where you are. Send me a PM with your zip and I'll let you know.


----------



## AshScache

Alden 9.5 D medallion captoes in brown.

First time I've found a pair in the wild, and unfortunately they're a little too small and a little too narrow for me. I've done nothing to these, just got them home and took pictures. They'll need new heels, but the soles seem solid and the uppers look great. I really wish they fit me!

$50 shipped seems fair, but just make me an offer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anyone have any surcingle belts in size 34 they are looking to move? Lost a few inches here recently and I'm down to the last loop on my size 37s.
Willing to buy or trade.


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> Alden 9.5 D medallion captoes in brown.
> 
> First time I've found a pair in the wild, and unfortunately they're a little too small and a little too narrow for me. I've done nothing to these, just got them home and took pictures. They'll need new heels, but the soles seem solid and the uppers look great. I really wish they fit me!
> 
> $50 shipped seems fair, but just make me an offer.


Claimed! I knew they would go quick!


----------



## AshScache

DROP to $30.......please, someone buy this.



AshScache said:


> I've accumulated some nice items in my travels lately, and while they may be more Fall-ish, they should be right at home with this crowd!
> 
> #1--Hickey Freeman for Boyd's of Philadelphia. Boardroom Model 100% Lambswool. Tagged 44R, measures:
> P2P: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length (Bottom of Collar): 30.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> As far as I can tell, in great shape. Interesting pattern as well. Does some interesting things with contrasting textures, together with a multi-colored windowpane. That description doesn't do it justice-- its very subtle, but at the same time, prominent. My fiancee (who doesn't usually like what I bring home) actually wishes it fit me!
> 
> View attachment 8460
> View attachment 8461
> 
> 
> ASking $35 shipped CONUS


----------



## AshScache

DROP to $35......



AshScache said:


> #3--"Classic" Harris Tweed, Tailored in the USA, no store tag
> 
> This is what I'd call a "classic" Harris Tweed-- a tan herringbone, 1/2 lined sportcoat with leather covered buttons and patch pockets on the front. Asking $45, CONUS.
> 
> No size tagged, but:
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Length: 29.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.75"
> 
> Again, if the measurement seem odd, ask and I'll remeasure--


----------



## AshScache

DROP to $40..........



AshScache said:


> #4: Burberry's Houndstooth Blazer-- tagged 46L
> 
> P2P: 24.5"
> Length: 33"
> Shoulders: 20.75"
> Sleeve: 26.75"
> 
> Asking $50, CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

DROP to $15.......



AshScache said:


> #5--Aquascutum 3/2 Roll Blazer
> British company, but union made in the USA-- for B.Gross mens store of Media, PA
> 
> No size tagged, but measures:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 20"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> Here's the catch....it has a slight defect on the pocket. I've documented scrupulously. I suspect that with a couple stitches, it wouldn't be noticeable given the texture of the fabric. But its there...still a great piece, and you can feel the quality in the fabric. Asking only $20, CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

DROP to $40......but no reasonable offer refused.



AshScache said:


> Not the most trad shoe AE makes, but here's another pair for sale. AE Sagamore, 11 D, in black. Appear to have very little wear.
> 
> Lets say $50, with CONUS shipping.


----------



## AshScache

These were originally sold but the buyer never paid..........so......anybody interested??



AshScache said:


> Practically never worn Florsheim long wings in 9 1/2 EEE. Original soles and heels. These haven't even been broken in yet!
> 
> I need to clear out our guest room, so lets say $50 to your door in the CONUS. Or make me an offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEED COATS! More coats coming tomorrow--including trench coats, raincoats, Polo coats and a BB Chesterfield! *

*I have several BEAUTIFUL tweed overcoats and topcoats to pass on today--including some wonderful Grail items!

As always, ALL ITEMS INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​
1) Classic Ivy Overcoat in herringbone tweed
*
This is absolutely lovely! Cut from heavyweight tweed in a classic grey herringbone, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features two deep, flapped, front pockets, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. Styled in Great Britain, this will last for decades with proper care. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 3/4



    

*2) GRAIL!! Absolutely STUNNING double breasted Irish tweed topcoat with "fur" collar and lining!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat=--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2013. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, comparable to Brooks' Polo coat or Chesterfield--of which I will be listing examples tomorrow! 

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. There's even a buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar!

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it's last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this is double-breasted. As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*As such, this beauty is a steal at just $139, OR OFFER--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 3/4





       

*3) CLASSIC! The English SHop of Princeton topcoat in Herringbone Tweed!*

This is beautiful, and another Ivy classic! Made for The English SHop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy shops in princeton, of which only Hilton's remains--this is an absolutely classic tweed topcoat. Cut from charcoal herringbone tweed, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a concealed placket , a single centre vent, and a deep interior pocket. It was, of course, tailored in the USA. It's in excellent condition. If a classic charcoal herringbone tweed topcoat isn't in your wardrobe yet, this is a wonderful opportunity to add one!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44



    

*4) The Enfield Outercoat, for Browning of Fifth Avenue.*

Beautiful! Made for Browning of Fifth AVenue--a store that competed for Trad customers with Wallach's--this Enfield Outercoat is cut from a lovely and unusual step pattern tweed in black, cream, and grey. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features fully functional buckles and straps at the cuffs so that you can protect your wrists and arms from chilly breezes. It has lapped seams on the shoulders, sleeves, and down the centre back, and features a single centre vent. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement, and the two deep front slash pockets are lined with cotton drill, for both warmth and sturdiness. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65*--far less than the going rate on eBay or Etsy for these classic coats!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: c. 34 (+1 1/2) (Measured like a shirt, as raglan sleeves)
Shoulder: NA
Length: 40 3/4



       

*5) Pendleton Fur Collar Tweed Car Coat*

*CLAIMED!*

A Fall Trad classic, this lovely car coat from Pendleton is cut from a lovely sturdy basketweave tweed. It features oversized leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks on the front closure for ease of use with cold hands, two deep slash front pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill, and a lovely 'fur" collar for warmth. It has a single centre vent, is fully lined, and also retains its original leather "Pendleton" coat loop at the neck. Apart from some minor pilling of the cotton drill inside the two slash pockets and what appear to be ink spots on the lining, as shown, this is in excellent condition.
*
Tagged a 44, this measures: *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 34 1/2



      

*6) Kilgour, French, and Stanbury Classic Charcoal Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

*CLAIMED!*

An Ivy Classic! This is another beautiful example of that wardrobe staple, the charcoal herringbone tweed topcoat. As I mentioned above, if you don't have one, you should--versatile for both business and for more informal occasions, there's a reason that this coat has become an Ivy classic.

And this example is lovely.

From the Savile Row tailoring firm of Kilgour, French, and Stanbury, this beautiful coat has all of the features you want, and more besides. Cut from a classic charcoal herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single center vent, and two deep front pockets, which are lined in cotton drill, for warmth and durability. Moreover, the right-hand pocket features a change pocket at the top of the drill, and both of them have a border strip of lining material leading from the top of the bottom to the cotton drill, for ease of access and minimization of friction. This also features a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. Apart from some minor piling to the cotton drill inside the pockets and some minor spotting to the lining on one quarter at the bottom, this is in excellent condition.
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43



     

*7) BEAUTIFUL Lambswool Tweed Country Coat by Aquascutum. MADE IN ENGLAND.*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from lambswool tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly English; a lovely moss green base with forest green windowpane overcheck. The coat is beautifully cut, as you'd expect from the main competitor to Burberry, and is both half-canvassed and fully lined. The two front pockets are wonderfully made, being lined in cotton, as well as being attached to two similarly deep pockets on the interior. The coat has a single hook vent, and the raglan sleeves have ornamental straps instead of buttons, with wonderful pattern matching. This coat was made in England.

While at first sight this presents as being in Very Good condition, it does have some minor issues. There is a smudge mark on the lining in the shoulders, and there are perhaps ten very small snag holds throughout the back of the coat; the largest is shown. These cannot be seen unless you're looking for them, as they blend into the colorway and patterning, but they are there, and mean that this coat should be worn on casual occasions only--as you would anyway, with a country coat!

Given these flaws, this coat is in Good condition, and hence (claimed)

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: NA
Length: 40 1/4



     

*8) CLASSIC Pendleton Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

Another classic herringbone tweed topcoat, this one in a lighter grey, and from Pendleton! This is a beautiful coat; cut from a grey herringbone tweed with the occasional vertical stripe of pumpkin orange running through it, this is similar to classic Harris tweed colouring and patterning. The coat features a full lining, a single centre vent, a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. The two front pockets are deep and lined in cotton drill; the right-hand side pocket has a change pocket inside, also. The breast pocket is still basted shut. It was Union Made in the USA. This coat is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



    

*9) THE WINTER CLASSIC! A Harris Tweed herringbone overcoat! *

*CLAIMED!*

This is lovely! Cut from Harris tweed in a large bold cream and charcoal herringbone, this is a classic Ivy winter coat. It's half-lined, and has two deep slash front pockets. The raglan sleeves feature adjustable strap and button fastenings at the cuff. This has a standard front button fastening, and teh sleeves and shoulders feature lapped seams. The collar is lovely and elegant!

This coat could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and it's clearly been well-loved. There's also a small snag by the fastener on one of the cuffs. Given this, I would say that it's in Good condition, and could easily give many years of service as a weekend knockabout coat. As such, this is a great deal* claimed!

Measurements
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 35 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: NA
Length: 40 1/2



    

*10) Tweed Car Coat for The English Shop of Princeton by Dorward Coats!*

This is lovely--although it has seen better days! Dorward Coats made very sturdy and very British coats for the gentry and the hunting, shooting, fishing crowd in the Scottish lowlands, and their offerings often appeared in Fortnum and Mason's, Harrods (when that meant something), and the windows of shops in Scotland and the United States that dealt in real tweeds, had a Sloane (UK) or Trad (US) customer base, and offered Good Value for Money--like The English Shop of Princeton, for whom this was made.

This coat is a classic example of a Dorward offering. Cut from a lovely moss-green herringbone tweed with a very subtle bracken overcheck, this isn't made from Harris or Keepers' tweed, but Gala Forest Shieling tweed, from the Scots Borders. This is dense, heavy, sturdy, and as water resistant as tweed gets--lovely! The coat is then lined in faux-fur--warm, and old enough to be without the synthetic feel of its modern equivalent. It features a collar of the same material. It features strap-adjustable cuffs, and slant pockets lined in cotton drill. It also features a triple row of reinforcing stitching at the hem--a feature I've only seen on Dorward coats or Loden coats.

This was Made in Scotland.

This could do with a dry clean to freshen it up. The button holes, while working, need attention--this is an easy fix. There are also two very small and hardly noticeable snag on the top right shoulder, no doubt from wire at some point. And a few stitches need to be added in to the lining in the right cuff to re-attach it--no tears, and an easy fix. This coat is thus in Good condition--utterly wearable as is, but it could use some attention.

*As such, this is a steal at just $25.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 (This fits smaller owing to the thick liner and tweed; I would say this is around a 38 or a 40.)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 36



        

*11) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Shepard's Check Topcoat*

*CLAIMED!*

This is a lovely and rare Shepard's Check topcoat! Cut from lighter-weight wool, this lovely coat was Union made in the USA by GGG Clothes, one of the largest clothing manufacturers in the USA for a while, which was based in Brooklyn, NY. This coat dates from prior to the takeover, when the GGG label become known as a mall brand. This coat is NOT a mall brand coat, but dates from when GGG was making solid American clothing. It features ornamental cuff straps with single buttons, twin vents, and a lovely patterning and colourway. It is half-lined. The two front pockets are very deep. This is in excellent condition!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 38 3/4



     

*12) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I had a smooth and easy exchange with gamma68 trading BB Loro Piana F/F trousers for a pair of AE Loafers. Pleasant transaction overall.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Perhaps the BEST (non-new) Gloverall Duffle available today!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is possibly the best non-new Gloverall duffle available in this size on the market today! This is a lovely and versatile dark charcoal coat, and has all of the features that you'd expect of a Gloverall duffle. These include an attached and adjustable hood, leather-attached toggle buttons, thick, warm wool outer and an equally warm wool lining (here in a complementary and lovely green-based tartan), extra material over the shoulders at both front and back to maintain warmth, two deep patch pockets in the front, and a fully functional throat latch.

This coat is cut from the standard and incredibly durable Gloverall combination of 70% wool, 20% polymid, and 10% polyester.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition; it is possibly unworn. It was MADE IN ENGLAND.

*Asking just CLAIMED, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 40





      ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Over 120 ties! Hermes, Dunhill, Brooks, Paul Stuart... Regimentals, Tartans, Emblematics, Patterns...*

*I have consolidated my tie posts into this single post, updating all that have been claimed, and dropping prices on everything! BOWTIES are still available in a separate post. Please forgive the non-trad offerings at the start--these are still lovely ties--especially the Hermes, Gucci, and Dunhill--and at these prices could add some lovely versatility to a trad wardrobe! 

As always, all prices include FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ON EVERYTHING are very welcome--especially for two or more ties!

Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition.

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
GROUP A -- Hermes ties.*



1) Rabbit in the vegetable garden. An absolutely beautiful, beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". Asking $40 > 35

     

6) Equestrian equipment. Dark blue background. A classic hermes design! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking $40 > 35

   

*GROUP B: Versace and Gucci*



1) Versace. A beautiful, beautiful tie with Versace's signature cherubs on a classic and clean geometric pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $39 > 32, or offer.

  

2) Versace Classic V2. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $30 > 25

  

4) Gucci. Not only is this a classic Gucci design, but it's one of their more understated--and hence wearable!--ones, too! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $22 > 18, or offer.

  

5) Gucci. This is a really beautiful tie! In absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $25 > 22, or offer.



*GROUP C: Zegna*



1) Beautiful red-toned hearts tie. A lovely, thick, luxurious tie in excellent condition! 3 3/4". Asking just $25 > 22, or offer.

   

2) A beautiful purple-toned hearts tie. As with (1), above, this is a lovely luxurious tie in excellent condition! 3 3/4". Asking just $25 > 22, or offer.

    

*GROUP D: Armani. Including NWT Armani! *



1) A classic Armani abstract geometric! In excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $18 > 16.

  

2) A lovely and versatile Armani abstract geometric stripe! Excellent condition. 4". Asking just $15 > 12.

   

3) Stripes! A versatile and more formal tie. Excellent condition. 4'. Asking just $15 > 12.

  

*GROUP E: Dunhill, Talbott Studio, Jim Thompson, Fendi, more!*



1) Thai silk. A lovely, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $12 > 10.

 

2) Robert Talbott Studio. Absolutely gorgeous! A small rub at the tip. 3 7/8". Hence, just $10 > 8.

  

3) NWT Jim Thompson. A lovely, substantial tie. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $15 > 12.

  

5) Stefano Milano. Hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

6) Jim Thomson. All silk; a lovely, substantial tie. 3 3/4". Asking $14 > 12.

 

7) GORGEOUS DUNHILL TIE! This is wonderful! Made in Italy; excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $20 > 18.

    

8) Beautiful Dunhill tie! A lovely, classic tie. 3 3/4". Asking just $18 > 16.

   

*
GROUP F: Holland & Holland, Paul Stuart, Barney's of New York, Thai silk, more!*



1) NWT Bill Robinson. All silk; hand made. 3 3/4". CLAIMED

  

2) Ike Behar. A very substantial tie. 40/60 silk/cotton. Excellent condition. 3 13/16". $15 > 12.

 

3) Paul Stuart. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4. CLAIMED

   

4) Coach. A wonderful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $18 > 15.

  

5) Holland & Holland tie. This is wonderful, from one of the best English gunsmiths! It does have a small thread pull on the blade, and is marked as a second on the keeper, but it's still a lovely tie, and a steal at just $18 > 15! 3 1/2".

  

6) Barney's of New York. A wonderful, luxurious tie! Made in Italy. 3 3/4". Asking just $18 > 16.

  

7) Jim Thompson. Elephants! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Claimed!

 

8) Jim Thompson. Geometric. A lovely, substantial tie. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. cLAIMED

 

9) Barney's of New York. Absolutely gorgeous! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. CLAIMED!

 

10) Thai silk. A lovely tie! Excellent condition. CLAIMED

 

GROUP G: REGIMENTALS[/B]



1) Unknown maker. Finest all silk organzine; a beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3". $15 > 12.

 

2) B. J. Keats. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12 > 10

 

3) Oscar de la Renta. All silk. 3" $8 > 6.

 

4) Resilio. The classic Trad stripe! 3 3/4". Has a tiny spot on one side, so Very Good condition. $10 > 8.

 

6) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. All silk, woven in England. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/8". Asking $15 > 12.

 

9) Agincourt. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

10) Paul Stuart, for Burke and Boswell. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15 > 12.

  

11) Polo, by Ralph Lauren. From back when Polo was good! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $12 > 10.

 

12) Unknown maker; all silk, hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3". Asking $10 > 8.

 

13) Paul Stuart. Irish Poplin; 50/50 silk and wool. Made in Ireland. Vintage, and so Good/Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

14) Vintage Wallach's. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". $12 > 10.

 

*
GROUP H: EMBLEMATICS*



1) Mount Rushmore, by Pintail. Poly/silk. 3 1/4". Good/Very Good condition; some marking on underside of blade. Asking $10 > 8.

   

2) Horsehead emblematic by Roots. A beautiful tie! Poly/silk; 3". Excellent condition. $15 > 12.

  

3) "Don't Ask" by Alynn--when they made ties like Chipp! A golf club wrapped around the pole of the 18th. Poly. Excellent condition 3 1/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

4) Pheasants in flight. Another beautiful tie by Roots! No fabric content, but likely poly/silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking $15 > 12.

 

5) Ducks in flight, by Bert Lawrence. Keeper is off on one side, and there's a small shadow smudge on the right hand side of the blade, as shown. Hence, just $8 > 7.

  

6) Brooks Brothers 346. Golden Fleece emblematic. Some memory in knot area, so just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15 > 12.

  

7) Rutgers tie. Vintage; Very Good condition. 3". Asking $10 > 8.

 

*GROUP I: MORE EMBLEMATICS!*



2) Elephants! Made from Thai silk. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

5) Polo. Back from when Polo was good, this depicts riding boots and hat. 2 7/8". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

  

8) Monmouth Park emblematic. Almost certainly all silk. 3 3/4". There is a small brown spot on the gold stripe near the end of the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so asking just $9 > 8.

 

9) Grasshoppers! Silk/poly blend. 3 1/4". Asking just $10 > 8.

  

10) Witch on Broomstick. This appears to depict a witch on a broomstick... delivering presents? This is from a German store, so maybe it makes more sense if you're German. In any case, an unusual emblematic that's quite fun! All silk. 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15 > 12.

   

12) Gosart. Pheasants in flight; all silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $16 > 14.

  

13) Ryder and Amies heraldic. Polyester. I assume this is a college crest? 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $8 > 7.

  

*
GROUP J: Yet MORE Emblematics!*



1) Whales, for the tradly store of diTorio's of Pennington, NJ. Polyester. 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for the keeper being off on one side; also a thread pull near the top. So, Very Good condition overall. Asking $10 > 8.

 

2) J. Crew whales and regimental stripes. Italian silk; made in USA. 3 1/2". Asking $15 > 12.

  

9) Seated stylized foxes. Made by Burton of New York. All silk; woven in England. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 9.

 

11) OLD SCHOOL JAB WOOL tie; horses' heads and saddles. Made in Japan. Excellent condition! 3". Asking $16 > 14.

 

*GROUP K: TARTAN TIES! In wool and silk.*



2) Strawbrige Clothiers. Black Watch tartan. Made in England. Made from the now almost-impossible-to-find original Viyella blend of 55/45 wool/cotton. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $16 > 14.



4) Pipers' Plaids. Grey tartan. Very Good condition; some minor surface pilling. 3 1/2". Asking $12 > 10.

 

5) Maclachlan. A lovely subdued tartan with purple squares! 3". Clearly wool. Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 13.

 

7) Urquhart tartan. Made in Scotland. 100% wool. Excellent condition, except for a pinprick hole on the back of the blade. 3". $14 > 13.

 

8) Royal Stewart. 100% wool. Made in Scotland. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. Asking $15 > 13.

 

9) J. Crew all wool Made in the USA. 3 1/8". Excellent condition! $13 > 12.

 

10) Craigmill shetland tie. Made in Scotland. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. Asking just $10 > 8.

 

11) Dress Mackenzie tartan. Made in Scotland by Kinloch Anderson. Very Good condition; some minor rumpling from storage. 3 3/4". Asking just $12 > 10, or offer.

 

12) Robert Talbott, for The English SHop of Princeton. 3 1/8". All wool. A wonderful trad tie! Excellent condition. Asking just $16 > 14.

 

14) Paul Stuart; all silk, Made in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking just $15 > 13.

 

15) NOS straight tie. Excellent condition! 2 1/8". $6

 

*GROUP L: KNIT TIES*



2) A beautiful, heathery knit tie! Almost certainly a wool/mohair blend. Excellent condition. 2". Asking $10 > 8.



9) Midbrown. Unknown maker or fabric, but likely wool. 2". $7 > 6.



10) Paco Rabanne. ALl wool, made in West Germany! Excellent condition. 2 1/16". Asking $12 > 10.

 

11) Pips by Rooster. All wool. APpears more brown that it seems in the pictures! 1 3/4". Excellent condition; $8 > 7.

 

13) Brown cotton knit tie. 2 1/8". Excellent condition! $12 > 10.

 

*
GROUP M: The Fall Classic--Wool ties!*



2) YSL Heather Mist. A beautiful tie, made from Italian wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Asking just $15 > 13. This is less orange and more chestnut than the pictures show.

  

5) YSL tie. Woven from lancashire saxony wool from England. No logo! 3 1/4"; Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15 > 12.

  

10) GORGEOUS Connemara tie by Millars, Made in Ireland. This is beautiful, and in excellent condition! 2 7/8". Asking $20 > 18.

 

11) VINTAGE all wool Brooks Brothers tie. Very Good/Excellent condition. These are becoming increasing hard to find--especially in this condition! Asking just $17 > 14. 2 7/8".



Group N: Small patterns and solids.
[/B]

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely thick substantial tie! 3 5/8. Excellent condition. $16 > 14.

 

3) Giogio Sant'Angelo tie. Soporific. Very good condition. 3 1/4". $6 > 4

 

6) Claiborne, red with pindots. Pleasantly conservative. 4". $12 > 10.



7) BEAUTIFUL! Brooks Brothers 346 solid light green tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18 > 16.

 

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. EXTRA LONG. Interlocked ribbons and bands. A classic design from Brooks! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $15 > 13.

 

9) Bert Pulitzer small pattern. Excellent condition. 3". $8 > 6.

 

10) Solid Black 1960s uniform tie. Awesomely vintage! 4". $12 > 10.

 

*GROUP O: Patterns and paisleys!*



1) VINTAGE Paul Stuart tie in small paisley. Lovely! 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $16 > 14.

  

4) VINTAGE paisley for The Princeton University Shop. A lovely classic paisley! 3 3/4". Excellent condition! $14 > 12

 

5) Hand Made in England red paisley. Made for Hunter's of London, W1. 3". Excellent condition. $14 > 12.

  

6) The English SHop of Princeton. A striking paisley by Jacobs Roberts. 3 1/2". Excellent condition! $14 > 12.

 

7) Brooks Brothers Makers dark wine paisley. Stamped a second on the keeper, and has a small mark in the lining; Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9 > 8.

  

8) Hardy Amies paisley. Savile Row, London. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

10) Christian Dior. All silk--utterly 1960s! 2 3/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $8 > 7

 

*
GROUP P: PAISLEYS!*



1) Alan Royce--one of the best Ivy clothiers in princeton, until it closed! Thsi is lovely, classic paisley. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $14 > 12.

 

3) The English SHop of Princeton/Liberty of London. A bold paisley! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4'. $12 > 10.

 

4) Bill Blass paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $7 > 6



5) Liberty of London. A bold, striking paisley in silk. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.



7) VINTAGE all wool paisley by Tucker Ties. 2 3/4; excellent condition. $8 > 7.



*
GROUP Q: SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Unknown maker; Made in USA. Silk. Broken paisley design. $8 > 7

 

2) VINTAGE! A lovely vintage tie by Beau Brummell, for Henry's of Detroit. This is excellent; a classic vintage 1960s tie, in excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15 > 12.

 

3) Carlo Ricci. A lovely, luxurious pattern! Handmade from Italian fabric. 4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

4) Mallory and Church of London; tie made in USA. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

5) Keys and Lockwood of New York; tie made in the USA. 3 3/4". A lovely, classic tie! $14 > 12.

 

6) Christion Dior; stylized Fall leaves. A wonderful tie, perfect for Fall! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14 > 12.

 

7) BEAUTIFUL Armani tie! This is absolutely lovely. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $16 > 12



9) Carlos DeVenezie. A simple, conservative pattern. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $12 > 10



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. All silk; some discoloration to the lining, so Very Good condition. $10 > 8.



11) LOVELY geometric tie. Unknown maker. 3". Excellent condition. $10 > 8.



12) Banana Republic. Made in Italy. 4". Excellent condition. $10

 

13) Braddock's stirrup tie. very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9 > 7

 

*GROUP R: MORE SMALL PATTERNS AND SOLIDS! Brooks Bros. Talbott, Faconnable, more!*



2) Hardy Amies, 14 Savile Row. A lovely, more formal tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

5) Bert Pulitzer. A nice, classic tie. 3". Very good condition. $6 > 5.

 

6) Robert Talbott. A lovely tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14 > 12.

 

7) Bruno Piatelli. A lovely, thick, luxurious tie. EXTRA LONG. 3 3/4". Asking just $12 > 10.

 

9) Brooks Brothers Makers. Another GORGEOUS tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 12.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

12) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A gorgeous, classic tie! 3". Excellent condition. $14 > 12.

 

*
GROUP S: Patterns and LARGE Patterns! Brooks Brothers, Talbott, Polo, more!*



1) Austin Reed. Postage stamps! A very distinctive tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14 > 12.

 

3) Liberty of London. Release your inner Beaker person! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

4) Biplanes. Who doesn't like biplanes?? Made in Italy by beaufort for Tie Rack. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14 > 12.

 

5) Chaps for Ralph Lauren ski-ing pattern; snowflakes, boots, skis! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $10 > 8.

  

6) Huntington crested tie; I believe that these are the crests of Irish counties. Excellent condition; 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

7) Robert Talbott. A lovely, classic subdued tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 12.

 

8) Australian animals tie! This is delightful. No keeper, or fabric content; likely poly/silk. 3 3/4". Delightful! $12 > 10.



9) Austin Reed Paisley. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4. Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A rare yellow tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

13) Christian Dior. A very nice tie! 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

14) Briar. Hand-fashioned, this is a lovely, classic tie; very substantial and well-made. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

15) Brooks Brothers Makers. These appear to be interlocked belts, or collars. A very nice tie with a Hermes feel! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Still available!*

*CLAIMED!**
*​*A true Trad/Ivy Grail!*​
This is wonderful--a three piece 3/2 sack suit from Brooks Brothers! Cut from a lovely miniature herringbone cloth in classic and versatile light grey, this beautiful suit includes a lovely 3/2 sack jacket with a lovely lapel roll. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. It also features a single centre vent.

The vest has four fully functional pockets on the front, and includes an adjuster strap at the back. The trousers are flat-front, and include a small watch pocket on the front seam. This suit was made for Brooks Brothers "346" line--the old, good kind, not the current outlet version. This really is a wonderful quality garment.

This is a beautiful suit that's in Very Good/Excellent condition--it would be in Excellent condition, but it has some loose stitching at the vent lining (shown) and a small smudge mark on the edge of the interior pocket from use. Neither of these can be seen when worn, and neither affects the integrity of the suit at all.

Suits such as this in this condition appear rarely, and so this is very, very fairly priced--indeed, more than fairly priced!--at_ just $75, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, as are International inquiries.

Tagged a 41Short, this measures:_

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1)

Vest width: 20
Vest length: 24 3/4 

          ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Raincoats and Topcoats!*

*I have several more lovely coats to pass on today--to start, here are a few classic raincoats and topcoats!

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, OFFERS ON EVERYTHING ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) 44 MADE IN THE USA BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Raincoat with wool liner!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is lovely, and is an absolute classic Trad raincoat. I believe that this is all cotton (I think it's tagged as such somewhere!) except for the removeable liner, which is all wool. As such, this is already an extremely desirable coat, since most trenchcoats and balmacaans are poly-cotton, including most from Burberry. (Indeed, poly-cotton is now acceptable for raincoats, in a way it's not for shirts!) In addition to its desirable fabric content this coat also features a removeable wool liner, as mentioned, and Brooks Brothers plaid lining in the body of the coat itself. This also has lapped seams on the shoulders, raglan sleeves, and down the centre back, and a centre hook vent. It has two deep front slash pockets, and an interior zippered security pocket--which in my view makes this a more useful coat that Burberry's, since they lack this very useful feature. This pocket is lined in Brooks' check. The sleeves are finished with ornamental straps and buttons. This coat also features a concealed placket.

This coat is in excellent condition, with three minor flaws: There is some minor pilling to the interior lining (not the wool liner), there's a small smudge on the collar (as shown), and one of the ornamental straps on the sleeves is missing a button. This is a very easy fix, however, since this coat still has both its spare buttons included! 

THIS COAT WAS MADE IN THE USA!
*
Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c. 35
Shoulder: NA
Length: 44





        

*2) c. 44, 46 MADE IN ENGLAND Classic 1960s Brooks Brothers WOOL GABARDINE Balmacaan raincoat!*

This is wonderful! A classic 1960s balmacaan raincoat from Brooks Brothers, this is cut from the quintessential Ivy League Golden-Era fabric, wool gabardine! This coat was Made in England, and dates from the time when Brooks was using the block white letters on its labels. It features a concealed placket, lapped seams on the shoulders, flanks, raglan sleeves, and down the centre back, and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined.

It does have some minor repairable issues. The lining needs some re-stitching at the shoulders, it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and it's missing two front buttons; I'll include a set of non-original replacements for these, though. There is also some minor spotting on the front, which I only just noticed--so this is very hard to see! As such, this is in Good condition, and with some minor TLC will give you good service for decades to come!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulders: NA
Length: 43 1/2



  

*3) 40L Brooks Brothers trenchcoat. *

Another Trad classic! This is cut from Brooks Brothers "Poplin Weave" fabric, which is 65/35 poly/cotton, for wrinkle resistance and durability. It features Brooks Brothers' plaid lining in the body of the coat, as well as inside the interior zippered security pocket--a feature that Burberry coats lack, to their detriment. This has a gun flap, adjustable straps at the cuffs, its original belt, and a fully functional metal hook and eye throat latch system for protection against the elements. It has two deep slash front pockets and epaulettes, and raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It originally came with a zip-in liner, which is now absent, but could be easily replaced at Brooks if you so wish. There is also a small hole in one of the pockets at the end--an easy fix, especially since it won't be seen by anyone!  And two of the buttonholes could use re-stitching, as shown, but are fully useable as they are.

This coat comes complete with its original two spare buttons.

Overall, this is in Very Good condition, and is a steal at *just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35
Shoulder: NA
Length: 46



       

*4) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $26, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*

*Now just $29 CONUS or offer.* Buy it now and have it in time for Thanksgiving!



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE POLO TWEED JACKET*
> 
> * Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check (perfect for Thanksgiving!). Please see close-ups for best color representation
> * Substantial tweed with some heft
> * Two-button front, four-button cuffs
> * Single vent
> * Three interior pockets
> * Fully lined
> * Darted
> * No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
> * Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
> * Very fine condition. No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining.
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Chest: 41"
> Waist: 38"
> BCBC: 32"
> Sleeve: 25.5"


----------



## Steve Smith

There is some great stuff on this page.


----------



## tocqueville

Steve Smith said:


> There is some great stuff on this page.


Seriously.

Can anyone offer guidance regarding sizing for overcoats? How much bigger should the measurements be relative to a suit measurements, assuming one intends to wear over a suit jacket?


----------



## drlivingston

I have always used the one size up from my suit measurement and it typically works. You really have to be careful with the shoulder measurement. That is very important if you intend to wear it over a suit.


----------



## Odradek

Temptation, thy name is TweedyDon.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL!!! GORGEOUS Paul Stuart Overcoat!*

*CLAIMED!*

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this coat absolutely deserves this designation--it's absolutely stunning, and even a casual glance at it reveals its quality.

To begin, this is, obviously, a double-breasted, peak lapel overcoat. As befits its formality it is cut from a wonderfully luxurious heavyweight wool cloth--the smooth hand and wonderful drape of which leads me to believe that this is a luxuriously heavyweight wool melton. The colour is perfect for it--a beautiful, rich, dark, navy blue.

The coat features six front buttons, three to each side. It also has three exterior buttonholes to fasten it, and one interior buttonhole to secure the secondary flap on the interior, and prevent unsightly bulges of fabric. This also ensures that this coat will be exceptionally warm! The front buttons are all leather covered, and have leather shanks, rather than the more common metal kind--a lovely touch, as leather-shanked buttons are far more desirable than the metal-shanked counterparts, and tend now to feature only on MTM or bespoke garments by request--or very luxurious OTR items, such as this coat.

The construction and detailing of the coat match the quality of the wool and cut. This coat appears to be fully canvassed. It is certainly fully lined, in what appears to be silky Benberg. The seams of the sleeves and down the center back are all heavily lapped, and the single centre vent is a heavy hook vent, ensuring that the lines of the coat remain as they should while its being worn. The pockets are deep, flapped, and are lined in heavy cotton duck, for warmth and durability. the coat features close-fitted epaulettes on the shoulders, and multiple seams on the front breast pocket, to ensure that it retains its shape and also to add interest. This also retains its original metal chain for hanging it up. In addition to the usual interior breast pocket, this coat also has a deep interior pocket, set lower on the opposite side, for items such as gloves and scarfs.

This coat was made in Canada for Paul Stuart.

This really is an absolutely beautiful garment, whose quality is obvious even to a casual observer. It is exceptionally well made, using wonderful materials, and is ready to serve you well for decades to come.

It does have two minor flaws. First, the lining has been professionally and beautifully repaired at the bottom hem on one side, as shown, though the addition of a new strip of lining material. Second, there are two quarter-size "scruffs" on the front of the coat on the side that forms the INTERIOR flap; I suspect that these are from a liquid spill, but owing to their position will be covered by the exterior flap of this double-breasted coat when it's closed, and so won't be visible at all when worn. And, in any case, these are very small are aren't noticeable anyway!

Owing to these two minor flaws, this coat is (conservatively) in Very Good/Excellent condition; as such, it's a steal at *just CLAIMED!, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS, OR LOWER OFFER, which is a fraction of retail! 

Tagged a 41XL, this fits more like a 40 - 41L; please see measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 48







       ​
Flaws:

 ​


----------



## Patrick06790

The next time I visit my cousins and old college pal in Princeton I plan to visit Tweedy Don and see his vast collection in person. Because I can't quite believe it, even after all these years and dozens of transactions.

On a related note, I recently picked up a pair of fabulous shoes and a sport coat that is going to be my go-to (once I get the sleeves altered a bit) from this thread. One was a sale at an eminently reasonable price and the other a trade. We have a really good thing here, and it's all because of the enthusiasm and good character of the participants.


----------



## AshScache

Three nice Brooks Brothers suits that I've picked up in my recent travels and that just don't work for me--in all cases, I really wish they did!

#1 MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers (more recent--dated 4/2000) grey striped suit.

Side vents, made in the USA for BB's "custom tailored" line. Nice pick stitching. Three button cuffs Beautiful fabric, nice drape, I actually tried it on again to make sure it hadn't miraculously decided to fit me!

No tagged size, but measures:
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeves: 23"
Length: 31"
Shoulders: 19.75"

Trousers:

Waist: 20.5"
Out seam: 41"
Inseam: 29" w/ 1.5" cuffs







ASKING $90 with shipping in CONUS.

#2. MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers suit with subtle maroon windowpane

This is a great suit as well. Brace buttons, very subtle maroon windowpane (the one photo makes it seem far more prominent than it is). Three button cuffs. One small defect, the waist clasp is showing some signs of wear.

Tagged 46L, measures:

P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 33"

Trousers:

Waist: 21"
Out seam: 43"
Inseam: 30" w/ 1.5" cuffs

ASKING $65 with shipping in CONUS.






#3. MADE IN ISRAEL Brooks Brothers grey suit

Brace buttons, three button cuffs. I can't find anything wrong with it. Nice suit.

No tagged size, measures:

P2P: 23.5"
Sleeves: 24.25
Length: 33.5"
Shoulders: 20.5"

Trousers:

Waist: 21.5" (out max)
Out seam: 43.5"
Inseam: 31.5" w/ 1.25" cuffs






ASKING $65 with shipping in the CONUS.


As with all of my items, make me an offer. This is a hobby and I'm just trying to get things out to other people and help support my purchases!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Icons!*

*BOTH CLAIMED!*

The iconic Trad/Ivy coat for the Fall and Winter months, moving into the early part of Spring, is without a doubt the Polo coat, with the absolute classic version of this being the Brooks Brothers Polo Coat.

Nowadays, very few places carry these, and even fewer places make them, so despite their iconic status Polo coats are becoming increasingly rare, and hence increasingly desirable when any come up on the used market. And so, alas, they tend to command very steep prices--not surprisingly, as a good Polo is now in excess of $1,000 new.

That's why I'm very pleased to be able to offer two today--and, since this is a pleasure for me, at far less than you'd expect! And, yes, one *IS* an iconic Brooks Brothers Polo!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Camelhair Polo coat by Strawbridge Clothiers. *

*CLAIMED!*

For those of you who don't know New Jersey well, you might think of it as being populated by burnt-out cities like Camden and Trenton, separated by strip malls and new subdivisions. But there's a reason it's called the Garden State, and the pleasant rolling hills, horse farms, and quiet old money of Princeton and its environs offer a very different view of New Jersey life.

The now long-gone store of Strawbridge Clothiers served this section of New Jersey, offering tradly clothes for the commute to New York or retirement in one's C18th farmhouse. This lovely Polo coat originated there. Made from 100% Mongolian camel-hair, this beautiful coat is half-canvassed and fully lined in what appears to be Bemberg. Naturally, it's cut as a 3/2 sack, and true to its heritage features oversize flapped patch pockets. It has two button cuffs--of course!--and pick stitching on the lapels and all around the pockets. It has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have one small and easily fixed flaw--some loose stitching in the lining at the top of the vent. Otherwise, it's in excellent condition--but since it is a vintage piece, and I'm conservative with condition assessments, I'm saying it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

This is a wonderful piece of Americana!*

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41


    

*2) A TRAD/IVY ICON! A Brooks Brothers Double-Breasted Polo Coat!*

CLAIMED!

THIS is what you want--the iconic Brooks Brothers double-breasted Polo Coat!

Cut from a cloth that's a wonderful blend of camelhair (60%) and wool (40%) that's both heard-wearing and has a wonderful soft hand, and also provides the beautiful drape that these Polo coats are famed for, this coat has all of the details that have made the Brooks Polo such an Ivy icon. This coat is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a six button front (three each side), with a three button closure.

It has peak lapels, and deep flapped patch pockets lined in cotton duck. It also features lapped seams on the sleeves, shoulders, and down the center back; it features a single rear hook center vent, to ensure that the vent stays flush while moving. There is a buttoned half-belt at the rear--one of the features that makes this a Brooks Polo.

This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Although this presents very well indeed, this does have some minor issues. The first is that there is a small hole on the front lower quarter; this will need repair, either re-weaving or possibly a patch. There is also some minor moth damage on one sleeve by the cuff, by the hem on the left-hand side, and one one shoulder, none of which is obvious. There is a waterstain in the lining, as shown. Finally, one of the buttons in the rear half-belt is snapped, but functional--this is an easy fix.

Given these issues, I would rate this as being in Good condition, and it's accordingly priced very low, as a "rescue" piece--*just $40, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped, for this rare and desirable trad icon!

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 45


----------



## Danny

*Some shirts, etc*

First off, a pair of heavyweight olive green wool trousers [no maker marked inside]. These are military surplus and very smartly cut. The fabric is super thick wool though, so they'd work best out in very cold weather. I imagine they're not meant for sitting inside all day. They are pleated and measure 32x29 and have 2.5" belt loops. They have a button fly. $15 CONUS

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/47tk.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/ksek.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/b5c8.jpg/

Now some LL Bean Pima Cotton Shirts. These were sized S,M,L, not with exact neck/sleeve sizes. These are all M and basically equate to a 15.5 33 or 34. The colors are white, [sorta] french blue, pink, light blue. These are must-iron. It's not the same fabric shirt as the normal LL Bean oxfords. $13 each CONUS

And a made in USA BB Ecru OCBD in 15.5/33. $25 CONUS.

I apologize if the colors are off on any of the images.


----------



## Barnavelt

Prospective buyer chose to pass and so this lovely SC still is available.

Nice H. Freeman for Eddie Jacobs. 3/2 roll, 1/2 lined. Single button cuffs but the jacket seems a bit too new to have that old-school touch so perhaps it was once a two button cuff that lost the 2nd buttons for some reason. Personally I like single button cuffs.

P2P; 21.5
Shoulders; 17.5
Sleeves; 24.5
Length; 30
Waist at 2nd button; 21

Asking $25 CONUS


----------



## catside

I still have these JPress (3/2) and a Harvard Coop Harris tweed (2B) both at 41R range. Harris has subtle stripes not exactly visible in photo.

I will entertain trade possibilities or sale

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/dsc00287iy.jpg/

I also have this, subtle tan/ turquoise herringbone tweed, did not fit :


----------



## stewartu

Size 10D.

Nice pair of Allen Edmonds Mansfield loafers in a beautiful burgundy calf. The leather is quite nice.

Soles and heels in nice shape.

$65 shipped conus.

Email me for other photos. Im having trouble with the uploader.


----------



## Himself

*DEADBEAT ALERT!
*
I hate to do this -- I believe this is truly a forum of gentlemen. I've had several transactions here, buying and selling. All have been great until this.

I paid $50 for a Shaggy Dog from user *ShermanMcCoy*. It never showed up. He said he had trouble with shipping, and would return my PayPal payment. This "didn't go through" several times. There were several promises to send me a check instead, which never materialized either. It has now been a month and a half from the original transaction 9/27.

I've filed a complaint with Paypal, where he is a verified user -- *"Matt Hancock"* and [email protected]

Beware of this person.


----------



## Bohan

I assume you made a "gift" payment. I'm curious to see how Paypal handles it. They could just say you violated the rules and not cover you.


----------



## Himself

Bohan said:


> I assume you made a "gift" payment. I'm curious to see how Paypal handles it. They could just say you violated the rules and not cover you.


It wasn't a gift payment, and when I filed the complaint the reason I gave was "merchandise not received."

Probably he will just ignore any messages, and the PayPal account, and apparently empty bank account.

I don't mean to make a thread out of this, which Is why I posted it here, just to the folks who buy and sell. But thanks for reading, and your concern! Anyone with good advice or info about this person, you can PM me -- I don't mean to hijack the discussion.

Back to clothes!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PayPal gives it out like phi mu's on mountain weekend. The real travesty is that you didn't get your shaggy dog!


----------



## thriftydood

He did the same to me. He told me he would refund me my payment, and when I checked Paypal, it appeared that he had initiated a refund. However, the refund never came through.

He offered a lot of good deals--did anyone receive their goods from him or were they all scams?



Himself said:


> *DEADBEAT ALERT!
> *
> I hate to do this -- I believe this is truly a forum of gentlemen. I've had several transactions here, buying and selling. All have been great until this.
> 
> I paid $50 for a Shaggy Dog from user *ShermanMcCoy*. It never showed up. He said he had trouble with shipping, and would return my PayPal payment. This "didn't go through" several times. There were several promises to send me a check instead, which never materialized either. It has now been a month and a half from the original transaction 9/27.
> 
> I've filed a complaint with Paypal, where he is a verified user -- *"Matt Hancock"* and mhancock82getaweso[email protected]
> 
> Beware of this person.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ack. This is truly awful, the first instance I can recall of something like this happening in the five-plus years I've been here. If you didn't do personal payment, then PP should make you whole, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Please let us know how it turns out.

I've benefited hugely from the Exchange, so I'll kick in ten bucks to help make Himself and others whole in the unlikely (ahem) event that PP doesn't do the right thing. Hopefully, a few others will do the same. The last thing we need is the Thrift Exchange to unravel, or for outsiders to police what we can and should police ourselves.

I feel especially terrible about this because I've encouraged folks to pay via personal payments on the grounds that PP is a greedy money-changing operation that takes a cut without providing value and that everyone here can be trusted. I guess I was wrong. From here out, I suppose we should all be a bit more careful about sellers without track records.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I've benefited hugely from the Exchange, so I'll kick in ten bucks to help make Himself and others whole in the unlikely (ahem) event that PP doesn't do the right thing. Hopefully, a few others will do the same.


I will match 32's generous offer. Just let me know how to proceed.


----------



## Danny

drlivingston said:


> I will match 32's generous offer. Just let me know how to proceed.


I'm happy to chip in $5 for this. This community is too great to let one deadbeat ruin things.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm in, too!


----------



## MycroftH

Count me in.

I've had no small number of transactions on the exchange with over a half dozen different members. The next problem I encounter with a purchase will be the first.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining suits!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, and International inquires are very welcome.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*2) NWT Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*3) Brooks Brothers "Madison" 1818 pinstripe suit.*

A lovely, classic suit! The is a charcoal with cream pinstripes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a centre vent. It was Union made in the USA. It features four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit has a small smudge on the top of the left shoulder, as well as a smudge on the front and one on the trousers; these are from dry cleaning detergent and will almost certainly be easily removed with dry cleaning; given this, though, it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

$25, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/8

Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 15 3/4



   

*5) TWEEDY SUIT by Polo Ralph Lauren for Princeton University Shop!*

If you really want a tweed suit, but aren't quite sure that you can pull it off--then this is for you! It's a lovely tweedy suit, but not as robustly tweed as a Harris or Donegal suit would be. The tweedy cloth is a glen plaid, with a lovely medly of dark blues and peat blacks with a dark red overcheck. This is a wonderful suit for Fall! Made for Princeton's University Shop by Ralph Lauren's Polo University Club, this suit has a contemporary two-button darted jacket that has four button cuffs and a single vent. It is fully lined, and the trousers are flat-front. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition apart from some loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 (+3 1/4)
Waist: 18 1/4





    

*6) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$25 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*10) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*15) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$15, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA< this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flat front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19



   

*19) Brooks Brothers "Makers" classic grey suit*

A classic grey suit, the wardrobe staple! This is from Brooks Brothers, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated.

This does has a couple of superficial white marks on the lapel and right hand front, but these will easily come out with dry cleaning. Because of them, however, this is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

Inseam: 26 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## andcounting

32rollandrock said:


> Ack. This is truly awful, the first instance I can recall of something like this happening in the five-plus years I've been here. If you didn't do personal payment, then PP should make you whole, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Please let us know how it turns out.
> 
> I've benefited hugely from the Exchange, so I'll kick in ten bucks to help make Himself and others whole in the unlikely (ahem) event that PP doesn't do the right thing. Hopefully, a few others will do the same. The last thing we need is the Thrift Exchange to unravel, or for outsiders to police what we can and should police ourselves.
> 
> I feel especially terrible about this because I've encouraged folks to pay via personal payments on the grounds that PP is a greedy money-changing operation that takes a cut without providing value and that everyone here can be trusted. I guess I was wrong. From here out, I suppose we should all be a bit more careful about sellers without track records.


Gentlemen,

Just to ensure that the enthusiasm and tradition of this exchange doesn't diminish in the least because of one (ab)user's issues, I want to alert you that I've sent a big box of goodies to Tweedy that include BB golden fleece sack suits and mint condition shawl collar tuxedo (BB too!). I could have taken them to ebay or sold them otherwise myself, but I send them to Tweedy because he sells them cheap and fast to good people. Please enjoy the exchanging we have going here. And if you have a 42-44ish seersucker suit, let me know.


----------



## thriftydood

*ShermanMcCoy*

Wow, I must say that the thought of people chipping in regarding ShermanMcCoy's scam is greatly appreciated. However, while I can't speak on others' behalf, I personally must decline this act of generosity.

Just because there happens to be one bad apple does not make me write off the whole orchard. I'll just have to be more vigilant next time when buying from a new seller.

Anyway, as far as my status, I disputed the Paypal charge too late. The seller had initiated a refund after I contacted him regarding the non-receipt. It showed as pending initially, but it never cleared. I'm going through my CC now, I'm hoping for better luck there.


----------



## Bandit44

I filed a complaint less than a week after sending him $20 because the deal smelled fishy (as I told him then, if you're going to run a scam, better to not use a dubious Tom Wolfe character as your avatar). I didn't know the protocol and was hesitant to publicly call him out, so in late September, I notified the mods about "Sherm," then contacted Andy about him in early October. My hope was that others would be notified about this guy, but perhaps he was long gone by then. I did receive a refund from Paypal, although it took a little while to show up in my account. Hopefully Paypal will make good.



thriftydood said:


> He did the same to me. He told me he would refund me my payment, and when I checked Paypal, it appeared that he had initiated a refund. However, the refund never came through.
> 
> He offered a lot of good deals--did anyone receive their goods from him or were they all scams?


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings and drops - offers seriously considered. Deep discounts on multiples (cost of shipping)

Zanella Platinum Pants, made in Italy, tagged 33
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
41 ¾" outseam
9" leg opening
$30 shipped



    

Zanella pants from Saks, made in Italy, tagged 34, gray herringbone
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$30 shipped



     

Zanella black Pants, made in Italy (these have a sheen to them)
triple pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31 1/2" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



   

Zanella brown Pants
triple pleated, unhemmed
17" Waist Opening 
Inseam and outseam measurements moot due to pants being unhemmed
11" rise
$30 shipped



   

Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$25 shipped



  

Gray no label Pants, 100% wool tag, very nice texture to these
double pleated, brace buttons
16 1/2" Waist Opening 
30 3/4" inseam
41 3/4" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



    

Orvis Short Sleeve shirt, tagged Medium
23" pit to pit
$20 shipped



  

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
25 shipped



  

"Rainbow" tweed jacket - vibrant threads of green, purple, orange, etc running through (see thumbnails)
21 1/2 Pit to pit
25 sleeve
20 waist
19 shoulder
30 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
single vent
Very good condition
25shipped



  

"Majer" tweed - very intricate fabric pattern including gray and green threads, as well as the obvious blue and red overcheck
Very good condition
21 pit to pit
25 1/4 sleeve
18 1/2 waist
18 1/2 shoulder 
31 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
1/2 lined
25 shipped



    

For the ladies, Pendelton blazer. 
Tag says "14" I don't know if that's the size or not
19 pit to pit
23 sleeve
16 1/2 waist
17 shoulder
25 BoC
3 lapel
No vent
12 shipped



  

Principe Sport Coat Made in Italy, 100% wool
Fair condition
21 pit to pit
26 sleeve
19 waist
18 1/2 shoulder
30 1/2 BoC
3 lapel
unvent
12 shipped



    

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
12 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$25 shipped



     

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$18 shipped



     

Light blue Brooks Brothers jacket. I really like the color on this, it's a neat SC
Pit to pit 21 3/4"
Shoulder 19"
BoC 29"
Waist 20 1/2"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
$30 shipped



   

Southwick sportcoat, labeled 46 Tall, brown with darker and lighter brown overchecks
Pit to Pit 22
Shoulders 21
BoC 33
Waist 23
Sleeve 26
$20 shipped



   

There's a stain, which is not nearly as noticable as the photo makes it look



Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$25 shipped


----------



## plupy

A trio of trad ties -- $12 each OBO, shipped to USA. Overseas shipping upon request.
$1 discount for each additional tie purchased.
All are clean with no spots or other condition issues. I ship them rolled neatly in tissue paper. I can try to scare up boxes if needed but may take longer to ship.


Polo Ralph Lauren tartan, wool & nicely narrow (2 3/4") - the perfect Christmas tie! *CLAIMED*



J. PRESS Burlington Knot ~ English silk. Semi-vintage (80s?) blue with print 3 1/8" wide *CLAIMED*



CHIPP ~ English silk. Semi-vintage (80s?) red with print 3 1/8" wide


----------



## AlanC

Price drops! Buy my stuff, feel free to make an offer.



AlanC said:


> Finally able to list some nice items, many perfect for fall/winter.
> 
> Vintage *L.L. Bean Norwegian* Button Sweater
> Made in Norway
> Tagged size: M (P2P: 22")
> 
> Heavy, old school genuine Norwegian sweater with crazy cool snowflake buttons. If I lived a bit farther north I'd keep this, and I'm tempted to anyway, but I'm awash in sweaters and I'm willing to let it go for...
> 
> *NOW $40* $50 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NWT - Corralinn* Shetland v-neck cable knit sweater
> Hand Loomed - Made in Scotland
> Tagged size: 44 (P2P: 22"
> 
> A gorgeous sweater, perfect for right NOW!
> 
> *NOW $25* $30 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!* NWT - L.L. Bean by Russell Athleticlogo sweatshirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: Small (P2P: 20")
> 
> $22 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img201/3396/xp7g.jpg
> 
> Tagged size: 42 (waist)
> Measures: 42 x 35 (unhemmed)
> 
> No tags, but these are stiff and unhemmed.
> 
> Retail: ~$130
> *NOW $35*! Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!* Orvismoleskins w/ leather pocket details
> Tagged size: 32
> Measures to: 33 x 30.25
> 
> *NOW $22!* $25 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img163/8828/w9cz.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD!* J CrewEssential Chinos
> Tagged size:31 x 32
> Measures to: 32 x 31
> 
> *NOW $20! *$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img849/5430/8wfz.jpg


----------



## vwguy

Dieu et les Dames said:


> PayPal gives it out like phi mu's on mountain weekend. The real travesty is that you didn't get your shaggy dog!


The Phi Mus were the exact opposite at my school 

Brian


----------



## MycroftH

Garasaki said:


> A few offerings and drops - offers seriously considered. Deep discounts on multiples (cost of shipping)


Please send me a PM... I'm interested in an item but I can't send messages until I hit the 15 post count. (which I am now one post closer to reaching)


----------



## TweedyDon

andcounting said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Just to ensure that the enthusiasm and tradition of this exchange doesn't diminish in the least because of one (ab)user's issues, I want to alert you that I've sent a big box of goodies to Tweedy that include BB golden fleece sack suits and mint condition shawl collar tuxedo (BB too!). I could have taken them to ebay or sold them otherwise myself, but I send them to Tweedy because he sells them cheap and fast to good people. Please enjoy the exchanging we have going here. And if you have a 42-44ish seersucker suit, let me know.


I've always been known as "cheap and fast"! 

I've received the box of goodies from andcounting, and it's a wonderful trove of treasures! Watch the Exchange next weekend....


----------



## jkidd41011

Need to ramp up the sales before the Holidays......

LL Bean Bean Boots Rubber Moc Size 11. I hate the term NWOB.....but these don't appear to have been worn. Asking $30.00 plus actual shipping. That should save about 50% of the $79.00 Retail





Next are two recent Ben Silver French Cuff button downs. One is tagged 17/35 and the other 17/34, but both wear on the 34 side otherwise I'd be keeping them. Asking $35.00 each shipped or $60.00 for the pair.


----------



## jkidd41011

Suits....Asking $75.00 each shipped.

Paul Stuart Charcoal by Samuelsohn (Tagged 46L)
Pants are flat front. Jacket has a small ink spot in the lining. Recent from 2006.

Jacket:
P2p - 24
Waist - 23.25
Sleeves - 24.75

Shoulders - 20
Length - 32.5

Pants:
Waist - 40
Inseam - 30.5
Rise - 12.25
Hips - 23
Knee - 10.5
Hem - 9.25







Flannel Navy Pinstripe Double Breasted by Belvest....nice and heavy for the winter.

Shoulders - 20.5" - 21"
Pits - 24"
Sleeve -24.5" (might be a tad extra material underneath should you need it)
Length/BOC - 32"
Double Vented
6x1 (thought it was a 2)

Waist - 20"
Inseam - 30.75" (1.25" cuff)
Outseam - 42


----------



## CMDC

JPress NWOT formal shirt. Still has the neck and placket pinned.
Made by Gitman Brothers
Wing collar

16.5 x 35

$32 conus



















Get ready for holiday parties with this collection of ties. All are in like new condtion.
BB navy w/reindeers $16 conus
BB blue w/ornaments $16 conus
BB black w/ornaments $16 conus
Ben Silver $20 conus



















Finally two things from my closet that either don't fit me quite right and don't get much wear.

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in a rich, dark brown
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 24 +2

$35 conus



















Florsheim burgundy saddle shoes in calf
10.5 C
Heels are full and have had heel protectors

$25 conus


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Canali Stripe Made In Italy Large 9.5 out of 10 - $30














Charles Tyrwhitt (2) French Cuff Sz Lg (monogram on cuff can be removed) $15 each






E. Zegna Light Yellow Stripe Made In Italy Large $20




Kiton Squares Seven Fold/Kiton Dots Seven Fold $60 Each





Aquascutum Sterling Silver Threading $50




RLP $20


----------



## brantley11

If any of you kind gents run across a pair of ferragamo tan or lightish brown suede bit loafers in an 11 or 11.5 I am in the market. I've been looking on eBay a while and found a pair in a 10.5, which come to find out, are to small. 


I am willing to pay fair market value. PM me if you have a pair.


----------



## a pine tree

*
A Tradly Staple for the Smaller, More In-Shape Trad!

*I've got to quit fooling myself into thinking I can fit into these... So, since it's easier to sell them than it is to hit the gym, up for sale they go!
Up for grabs is a pair of gen-u-wine US made wool Pendleton Blackwatch Trousers!
Great condition; no rips, tears, or stains as far as I can find.
Get them now and have them in time for that Thanksgiving feast! Impress your annoying relatives with these snazzy slacks.

Waist size is labeled 32 (measures true to size)
Inseam is unhemmed, so it can accommodate all





I picked them up for 80, so let's sell them for *$60* shipped.
Thanks!


----------



## maltimad

*Made in USA Eastland Handsewn Buckle Boot in GREEN Leather with Vibram Soles, size 9.5D*

Hello!

I have for you a wonderful and rare pair of boots, unlike anything I've ever seen anywhere.

*Eastland* *handsewn size 9.5D buckle strap ankle boots* in *GREEN* leather, with THICK, beefy *Vibram soles*, and *Made in USA*. They're in VERY gently used condition, with the lightest of wear on the outer ankle area of the sole. The sole has YEARS, if not decades of hard use left. The uppers have some creases, and slight surface rubs, but nothing a good good of polish and conditioner wouldn't make like-new again.

No tears, cracks, etc. And the interior label is still bright and shiny. The buckle hardware is a dark gunmetal, and in tip-top condition. Matching metal 'Eastland' branded removable shoelace tabs are included. The elastic buckle holding straps will need replacement eventually (all such things do, after all), but as is, they have plenty of life left and can be easily worn in their current condition.

The leather color is awesome, and would look righteous under any sort of fall or winter trouser. They are just slightly too small in length on my size 10 feet, so I'd say the 9.5D sizing is accurate. If these fit me, they wouldn't even be CLOSE to being for sale here. Have a look:

*Pricing: *Given the rarity, provenance, build, and condition of the shoes, I'm asking *$40* *Shipped*. Current retail on Eastland's made in USA offerings (as per their website) is over $300.00, so this is certainly not a bad deal :smile: Please let me know if you have any questions, or would like to make a reasonable offer. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

Dagnabbit, Maltimad!! Why couldn't they be bigger?!?! I would look like one of Cinderella's step sisters trying to fit in the glass slipper.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

These items are still available.



DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm selling a few things from my closet here that didn't work for whatever reason. For a few of them, this is their second showing on the Exchange.
> *
> Italian wool twills, size 34*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2i50zm9efptffwg/2013-11-16 10.01.40.jpg
> 
> Charcoal. Pleated and cuffed. 1.5" cuffs
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 16.5"
> Inseam: 31"
> 
> *$15 shipped
> 
> Lands End wide whale cords, 34
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d559l7wpxfut91/2013-11-16 10.05.41.jpgGoldenrod. 1.5" of material on either side of the waist to let.
> Waist: 17"Inseam: 31"
> 
> *$25 shipped
> *
> *Varsity Town Madisonaire glen plaid sport coat, ~38R
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vk6imuirbtej39f/2013-11-16 10.09.21.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/stbxu2oc6aj8sks/2013-11-16 10.09.33.jpg
> 
> Christian wrote up something about this everyman's t ivy outfit a few months back. It has all the right details: natural shoulders, slightly tapered 3/2 sack cut 1/4 lined and made of a lightweight wool or wool blend.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.75"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 26.75"
> Chest: 19.5"
> *
> $45 shipped
> 
> Nailhead Harris tweed, ~40L
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9creejowghlgqij/2013-11-16 10.19.46.jpgTwo button. Darted. 1/4 lined and in great shape. Hasn't been worn much.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25.75"
> Chest: 20.5"
> *$35 shipped
> 
> Heavy 3/2 Harris Tweed, ~38R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wm5xtxsmp666el/2013-11-16 10.23.30.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtvv4sibu39kc70/2013-11-16 10.23.41.jpg
> 
> It pains me to part with this one, but its a bit too short for me. Undarted 3/2 sack, hook vent, swelled edges and very heavy material. 1/4 lined. Older Harris Tweed label.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 27"
> Chest: 20"
> 
> *$45 shipped
> **
> '80's J. Press herringbone single breasted overcoat
> *
> (see link below for a much better photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4cpfzx3o67zpobg/2013-11-16 10.14.40.jpg
> 
> I was surprised to find this jacket in . To my eye, it looks identical to the coat on the right (click for full image):
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell which herringbone it might be, but its certainly a lovely dark grey. In great condition.
> 
> As for sizing, the measurements are below, but I'm at a loss as to what size it might be. The shoulders seem a bit narrow, but the chest and sleeve sizing make me believe its for someone closer to a 44. If anyone has an opinion on this, please let me know.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 44"
> Sleeves: 26" + ~1.75 to let
> Chest: 23.75"
> 
> Looking to recoup what I paid, so asking
> 
> *$90 shipped*


----------



## AshScache

DROPS....



AshScache said:


> Three nice Brooks Brothers suits that I've picked up in my recent travels and that just don't work for me--in all cases, I really wish they did!
> 
> #1 MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers (more recent--dated 4/2000) grey striped suit.
> 
> Side vents, made in the USA for BB's "custom tailored" line. Nice pick stitching. Three button cuffs Beautiful fabric, nice drape, I actually tried it on again to make sure it hadn't miraculously decided to fit me!
> 
> No tagged size, but measures:
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeves: 23"
> Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 19.75"
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 20.5"
> Out seam: 41"
> Inseam: 29" w/ 1.5" cuffs
> 
> ASKING $90 with shipping in CONUS.--> $83
> 
> #2. MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers suit with subtle maroon windowpane
> 
> This is a great suit as well. Brace buttons, very subtle maroon windowpane (the one photo makes it seem far more prominent than it is). Three button cuffs. One small defect, the waist clasp is showing some signs of wear.
> 
> Tagged 46L, measures:
> 
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 33"
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 21"
> Out seam: 43"
> Inseam: 30" w/ 1.5" cuffs
> 
> ASKING $65 with shipping in CONUS.-->$60
> 
> #3. MADE IN ISRAEL Brooks Brothers grey suit
> 
> Brace buttons, three button cuffs. I can't find anything wrong with it. Nice suit.
> 
> No tagged size, measures:
> 
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeves: 24.25
> Length: 33.5"
> Shoulders: 20.5"
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 21.5" (out max)
> Out seam: 43.5"
> Inseam: 31.5" w/ 1.25" cuffs
> 
> ASKING $65 with shipping in the CONUS.-->$60
> 
> As with all of my items, make me an offer. This is a hobby and I'm just trying to get things out to other people and help support my purchases!


----------



## plupy

WANTED: Belt Strap for slide buckle. *UPDATE: A brown has been promised by a gentleman from Virginia*
As you maybe can tell from the pic, my belt strap (or is it strap belt?) is trashed. Fine for weekends but downright déclassé with a suit. I could use a brown and, secondarily, a black. Lightly used is fine and I'd like to bring them in under $20 each. Size 32 or 34 would work.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## AlanC

^


----------



## Odradek

a pine tree said:


> *
> A Tradly Staple for the Smaller, More In-Shape Trad!
> 
> *I've got to quit fooling myself into thinking I can fit into these... So, since it's easier to sell them than it is to hit the gym, up for sale they go!
> Up for grabs is a pair of gen-u-wine US made wool Pendleton Blackwatch Trousers!
> Great condition; no rips, tears, or stains as far as I can find.
> Get them now and have them in time for that Thanksgiving feast! Impress your annoying relatives with these snazzy slacks.
> 
> Waist size is labeled 32
> Inseam is unhemmed, so it can accommodate all


32 would suit me well, but, I really don't know how they'd go down in my neck of the woods.
My wife would certainly not like them.


----------



## Tilton

plupy said:


> WANTED: Belt Strap for slide buckle.
> As you maybe can tell from the pic, my belt strap (or is it strap belt?) is trashed. Fine for weekends but downright déclassé with a suit. I could use a brown and, secondarily, a black. Lightly used is fine and I'd like to bring them in under $20 each. Size 32 or 34 would work.
> Thanks for any help!


Beltmaster.com has you covered: $19.


----------



## CMDC

Brown tweed Harris Tweed sack and Florsheim saddles from above SOLD


----------



## maltimad

These are CLAIMED, thanks!


----------



## Himself

*Dear 32rollandrock, drlivingston, Danny, TweedyDon, and MycroftH:*

I am moved to tears by your offer! In appreciation of such over-the-top decency, I will decline your generosity, and take my loss as $50 tuition in the school of life. Let's all think of others in greater need than I this holiday season, perhaps even the grifter who's been preying on us.

*Bandit 44:*

Your complaint was filed around the same time I paid for the sweater, 9/27, just a little too late.

So there are 3 other victims here besides myself? I had reservations about posting, but now I'm glad I did. I will try to submit this evidence to PayPal and whatever law enforcement will take the complaint. "Matt Hancock" was verified on PayPal so maybe they have an address for him, and will start looking. if anyone has further info, please PM me.

PayPall's 45 day complaint limit is about the length of "Matt Hancock's" stringing us along with excuses.

*Cheers to all.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Himself said:


> *Dear 32rollandrock, drlivingston, Danny, TweedyDon, and MycroftH:*
> 
> I am moved to tears by your offer! In appreciation of such over-the-top decency, I will decline your generosity, and take my loss as $50 tuition in the school of life. Let's all think of others in greater need than I this holiday season, perhaps even the grifter who's been preying on us.
> 
> *Bandit 44:*
> 
> Your complaint was filed around the same time I paid for the sweater, 9/27, just a little too late.
> 
> So there are 3 other victims here besides myself? I had reservations about posting, but now I'm glad I did. I will try to submit this evidence to PayPal and whatever law enforcement will take the complaint. "Matt Hancock" was verified on PayPal so maybe they have an address for him, and will start looking. if anyone has further info, please PM me.
> 
> PayPall's 45 day complaint limit is about the length of "Matt Hancock's" stringing us along with excuses.
> 
> *Cheers to all.*


Well, if you insist...

Let's all keep in mind that this is a self-policing thread. I once communicated with a mod about the thread (nothing bad) and was told they leave it alone, so we can't rely on mods to step in when things go sideways, which I think is a good thing. If the exchange does become a hassle for the site administrators, I suspect we ll get shut down, and I couldn't blame them. Who needs the headache of refereeing a marketplace?

I don't have good answers for Himself and other victims, other than my offer stands. On the one hand, if a deal sounds too good to be true, it probably is. On the other hand, we have sellers like Dr. L. who really do offer deals that are too good to be true, and you never know when someone like him will come along. As a seller, I would not be at all offended to have a buyer ask for references, and I suspect other sellers (except for Tweedy Don) feel likewise. I don't trust PP to ever do the right thing, and so I don't think it is a good idea to rely on PP, although that is better than nothing, I suppose. So, if you're thinking about buying something, don't hesitate to ask the seller if someone can vouch for him.


----------



## Reuben

For future reference, how much should we add to account for fees if we choose to mark our transfer as a payment, not a gift?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton

I don't use paypal very often, but I believe there is an option on the buyer-side that lets you select the payment to be for goods/services and then gives an option of taking the fee out of the total price, or adding it on. Eg., a shirt is $15 and it is your option whether or not to pay $15 for the shirt and let the seller eat the $1.50 (guessing) charge, or pay $16.50 for the shirt. 

As infrequently as I use paypal, it is hard to remember, but I know this used to be an option, and I always erred on the side of caution and paid the fee myself. FWIW, I'm active on StripersOnline.com - a site about striper fishing - and they require a lot more in their marketplace - no paypal gifts for buying goods, all offers must go through public threads, etc. It seems to really work well for them.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

2.9% +$0.30



Reuben said:


> For future reference, how much should we add to account for fees if we choose to mark our transfer as a payment, not a gift?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohan

If it's a payment then would the seller need to have a merchant account with Paypal or is it really as simple as adding money when a seller requests a gift payment?


----------



## hooker4186

Tilton said:


> I don't use paypal very often, but I believe there is an option on the buyer-side that lets you select the payment to be for goods/services and then gives an option of taking the fee out of the total price, or adding it on. Eg., a shirt is $15 and it is your option whether or not to pay $15 for the shirt and let the seller eat the $1.50 (guessing) charge, or pay $16.50 for the shirt.
> 
> As infrequently as I use paypal, it is hard to remember, but I know this used to be an option, and I always erred on the side of caution and paid the fee myself. FWIW, I'm active on StripersOnline.com - a site about striper fishing - and they require a lot more in their marketplace - no paypal gifts for buying goods, all offers must go through public threads, etc. It seems to really work well for them.


FWIW I just expect that a buyer will pay me for goods/services and have my asking price reflect that, as 9/10 that's what folks do (same for when I list on eBay - asking price will include 10% on average for eBay, approx 3% for Paypal and then whatever I think shipping will be as I also ship free). If payment is sent as a gift I just view it as an unanticipated bonus.


----------



## 32rollandrock

My issue is more philosophical. I loathe PP due to some bad personal experiences and horror stories I've heard from others, best categorized as honest folks getting stuck after relying on PP assurances that it's a safe way to send and receive funds. They're right up there with the cable company and cell phone company as my least-favorite entities I have to do business with.



hooker4186 said:


> FWIW I just expect that a buyer will pay me for goods/services and have my asking price reflect that, as 9/10 that's what folks do (same for when I list on eBay - asking price will include 10% on average for eBay, approx 3% for Paypal and then whatever I think shipping will be as I also ship free). If payment is sent as a gift I just view it as an unanticipated bonus.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Speaking of people taking our monies, has anyone tried to list on the sales forum recently? Incidentally, I have some Aldens listed over there (10 D.)


----------



## Tilton

It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to request and receive a paypal "gift" for goods and services when there is clearly a "goods/services" category. In my opinion, not swallowing the 3% fee on your end is really just betting 3% that you won't get ripped off. Pretty cheap insurance no matter how you look at it.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Here are a couple of BB sport shirts and a Talbot tie. Always interested in trades for any of the items in my signature ESPECIALLY size 34 surcingles.

Two Brooks Brothers gingham sportshirts
-Size large, slim fit, non-iron. Great condition, no issues.
Asking $30 each or $50 for both (or offer.)


Robert Talbot for Christopher LTD necktie
3" width. Christopher LTD is a defunct local trad men's store here in Cincinnati.
Asking $15 (or offer.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to request and receive a paypal "gift" for goods and services when there is clearly a "goods/services" category. In my opinion, not swallowing the 3% fee on your end is really just betting 3% that you won't get ripped off. Pretty cheap insurance no matter how you look at it.


It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to freeze PP funds when holder of said PP account has not done anything wrong and no one has made any accusations of any wrongdoing whatsoever. It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to take two weeks to restore $1,200 in refunds to an account holder's account and continually tell the account holder that it is the federal reserve's fault when it is not. It seems dishonest and shortsighted to me to establish a monopoly with a well-known online auction company then claim that it is not a monopoly. It seems dishonest and shortsighted to me to make it as difficult as possible to allow someone to use a credit card, which has way more solid fraud protection than anything PP offers, but make it very easy to take money directly from a checking account that has no such protection.

I've heard way more stories about PP not delivering on promises of secure online transactions than I have heard stories about PP coming through to make things right. In my estimation and experience, it is very difficult to pry money out of PP when they've screwed up. They are very quick, however, to freeze accounts and otherwise make life difficult for people who have done nothing wrong.

The other part of this equation is, it is very, very easy for sellers to get screwed by unscrupulous buyers if it is something other than personal payment. PP will, almost always, side with buyers in a dispute no matter what, and a few bad apples take advantage of this. They'll claim they didn't get something when they did get it. They'll claim an item was damaged when it was not. They'll claim a lot of things that aren't true, and a seller has no recourse. It's happened to me twice on eBay since July, and that's just 20 transactions or so (then again, maybe I'm a crook and just don't know it). This is why sellers like doing business here and why buyers get better bargains here than on eBay, where the risk of getting cheated has to be built into the asking price, and that's a lot more than 3 percent. An honest seller takes a substantial risk doing business on eBay, and if you do it long enough, you will absolutely, positively get screwed at some point. That hasn't happened to me here, and I haven't heard of it happening to anyone, buyer or seller, until just now, and that's over more than five years.

So that's why sellers prefer personal payment. It's not that we're trying to collect an extra 3 percent. It's that we're trying to protect ourselves from getting nothing at all.


----------



## catside

Selling here is almost always at a relative loss compared to eBay. By minimizing all expenses we can keep the spirit of exchange going and keep the prices low. Having said that, this system clearly was open to abuse, it takes a single person to collapse an honor system. From this point on I will not pay or accept private payments. 

Well, except 32, as he takes it pretty personally and we go way back.


----------



## Pentheos

I think the number of forum posts ought to be taken into consideration. Oddly, I often sell to people with few to no posts---i.e., lurkers---I'm ok with this, but often do so with trepidation. I have yet to have any problems after probably 50 transactions. This is a good thing and we need to protect it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Selling here is almost always at a relative loss compared to eBay. By minimizing all expenses we can keep the spirit of exchange going and keep the prices low. Having said that, this system clearly was open to abuse, it takes a single person to collapse an honor system. From this point on I will not pay or accept private payments.
> 
> Well, except 32, as he takes it pretty personally and we go way back.


I take no offense, and we do go way back, and I do love you, man, but mark my words: You will regret the collapse of the honor system based on the actions of one seller after more than seven years of not one single person getting ripped off. Do away with the honor system and you do away with honor. Do away with the honor system and there is no longer any need for the Exchange. We might as well do business on eBay. Do away with the honor system and you, or some other seller, is going to get ripped off by an unscrupulous buyer.

If it's a new seller, fine, give PP some extra money if that makes you feel safer, but Tweedy Don? Dr. Livingston? Tony Lumpkin? Alan C? Do you really want to expose sellers like these to unscrupulous buyers--and there are plenty out there in corners of the Internet less honorable than this--by establishing some sort of let's-give-PP-a-cut protocol? Really? What has PP done for you lately? More than what Tweedy Don et al have done? Because these are the folks who'll get hurt if this shifts to no personal payments. It might sound good in the wake of what's happened recently, but how is it going to feel when someone rips off someone like this? How's it going to feel when they say, I might as well go the eBay route, or, I might as well scrap the whole shebang and not sell stuff at all?

I understand that the honor system has its limits, but please, let's not check common sense at the door. There is zero reason for anyone to give PP a cut when doing business with regular sellers here. That might sound self-serving, and perhaps it is, but I'm not getting anything close to rich here. I'm just trying to sustain a hobby, and having PP interjected into it anymore than is absolutely necessary is like stepping into a pile of dog doo-doo. I'd rather shift to checks or money orders.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> I think the number of forum posts ought to be taken into consideration. Oddly, I often sell to people with few to no posts---i.e., lurkers---I'm ok with this, but often do so with trepidation. I have yet to have any problems after probably 50 transactions. This is a good thing and we need to protect it.


I love you, man.

I've had the same experience. I suspect lurkers follow this thread enough to know who can be trusted and who is a crap shoot. As I said to my friend Catside (and I don't mean that to sound like we're politicians or anything), sellers without track records, fine, give PP a cut. But I think there are way better ways for folks to protect themselves here than relying on PP.


----------



## 32rollandrock

And one other thing:

Where's my t-shirt, Catside? It's been, what, two years now and you can't find a stinkin' t-shirt?

I'm just sayin'


----------



## g3dahl

32rollandrock said:


> But I think there are way better ways for folks to protect themselves here than relying on PP.


This.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not to interrupt, but I've been looking for a pair of reasonably priced tan moleskin trousers for forever, 38x30. I'm fine with either pleats or FF. Swap preferred--that's always more fun.


----------



## Pentheos

32 owes me a pair of lightly-used underwear. BB, I think, perhaps Barbour. He said they'd be clean. I hope not.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I'd rather shift to checks or money orders.


Yikes!! Perish the thought!



32rollandrock said:


> I suspect lurkers follow this thread enough to know who can be trusted and who is a crap shoot.


Initially, it was with much trepidation that I sold to someone with 0 posts. Now, some of my most ardent customers have fewer than 10 posts.


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to freeze PP funds when holder of said PP account has not done anything wrong and no one has made any accusations of any wrongdoing whatsoever. It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to take two weeks to restore $1,200 in refunds to an account holder's account and continually tell the account holder that it is the federal reserve's fault when it is not. It seems dishonest and shortsighted to me to establish a monopoly with a well-known online auction company then claim that it is not a monopoly. It seems dishonest and shortsighted to me to make it as difficult as possible to allow someone to use a credit card, which has way more solid fraud protection than anything PP offers, but make it very easy to take money directly from a checking account that has no such protection.
> 
> I've heard way more stories about PP not delivering on promises of secure online transactions than I have heard stories about PP coming through to make things right. In my estimation and experience, it is very difficult to pry money out of PP when they've screwed up. They are very quick, however, to freeze accounts and otherwise make life difficult for people who have done nothing wrong.
> 
> The other part of this equation is, it is very, very easy for sellers to get screwed by unscrupulous buyers if it is something other than personal payment. PP will, almost always, side with buyers in a dispute no matter what, and a few bad apples take advantage of this. They'll claim they didn't get something when they did get it. They'll claim an item was damaged when it was not. They'll claim a lot of things that aren't true, and a seller has no recourse. It's happened to me twice on eBay since July, and that's just 20 transactions or so (then again, maybe I'm a crook and just don't know it). This is why sellers like doing business here and why buyers get better bargains here than on eBay, where the risk of getting cheated has to be built into the asking price, and that's a lot more than 3 percent. An honest seller takes a substantial risk doing business on eBay, and if you do it long enough, you will absolutely, positively get screwed at some point. That hasn't happened to me here, and I haven't heard of it happening to anyone, buyer or seller, until just now, and that's over more than five years.
> 
> So that's why sellers prefer personal payment. It's not that we're trying to collect an extra 3 percent. It's that we're trying to protect ourselves from getting nothing at all.


Sir, you need to take a "chill pill." The online rants (in this and in other threads) are rather over the top. If you don't like PayPal, don't use it. Try money orders. Or cash.

Anyway, I think this thread is about making great goods available to members at very reasonable cost. So here's a *bump and price drop* for a nice Polo tweed. There's still time for you to wear this to turkey dinner to impress your in-laws:



> *PRICE DROP*
> 
> *Now just $25 CONUS or offer.* Buy it now and have it in time for Thanksgiving!
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamma68* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1468877#post1468877
> *VINTAGE POLO TWEED JACKET*
> 
> * Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check (perfect for Thanksgiving!). Please see close-ups for best color representation
> * Substantial tweed with some heft
> * Two-button front, four-button cuffs
> * Single vent
> * Three interior pockets
> * Fully lined
> * Darted
> * No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
> * Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
> * Very fine condition. No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining.
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Chest: 41"
> Waist: 38"
> BCBC: 32"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> ​


----------



## Bandit44

Just to clarify, my bad experience did not happen on the Exchange, but rather in the For Sale forum. I've had nothing but great experiences from Exchange sellers. As a buyer, things are so reasonably-priced and there are so many good sellers that I can see where PP serves more as an unnecessary obstacle, particularly when the re-sale margins are so low. I think that overall, if you do business on the internet, eventually you will run into dishonest people.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Sir, you need to take a "chill pill." The online rants (in this and in other threads) are rather over the top. If you don't like PayPal, don't use it. Try money orders. Or cash.


Sir, you have no business telling me what I can or should say or should not say. I'd critique your overly wordy, pompous tone in this and other posts, but I have more manners than that. I would prefer it if we let this lie here and now, but if you'd like to continue it and whine to mods or do whatever it is you think you're doing to improve AAAC, you just go right ahead. Sir.

And, BTW, PM sent.


----------



## Pink and Green

I'd think if I were to pick someone to start spouting off to on the exchange, the last person would be 32rollandrock. Can't remember how much I've bought from him and CMDC. 

That said, just discovered Extra Slim Fit OCBDs and love them. Anyone have anything in 16 1/2 x 34 or 17 x 34 (OCBD)? Hate to advertise, but I don't see them here regularly. May need to eBay them.


----------



## TMMKC

*REPOSTING THIS WITH BETTER PICTURES. Sorry these upload horizontal. It must be because I shot them from my iPhone.*



TMMKC said:


> Post-moving sale. All of these excellent to "like new" condition.
> 
> Just in time for the holidays. A Jos. A Banks Black Watch dinner jacket. I have...literally...worn this twice. It's like new and in outstanding condition.
> 
> Shoulder: 19 inches
> Chest: 21 1/2 inches
> Sleeve: 25 inches
> Length (from bottom of back collar to the bottom of the jacket): 31 inches
> Tagged 41R
> 
> $45 (including CONUS shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Flusser lambswool/cashmere blend. Light herringbone. Excellent shape...very lightly worn
> 
> Shoulder: 19 inches
> Chest: 22 1/2 inches
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 inches
> Length (from bottom of back collar to the bottom of the jacket): 31 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 (including CONUS shipping)
> 
> A Trad classic! A genuine H. Freeman & Sons 3/2 sack navy winter-weight blazer. It's in vey good shape.
> 
> Shoulder: 19 1/2 inches
> Chest: 22 1/2 inches
> Sleeve: 25 inches
> Length (from bottom of back collar to the bottom of the jacket): 32 inches
> 
> $25 (including CONUS shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buy all three: $95 (including shipping)*


----------



## blacksby

what this thread needs is about 10 posts with clothes in my size...including a pair of shell longwings in 9.5's that I snag for cheap.


----------



## Tilton

32rollandrock said:


> It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to freeze PP funds when holder of said PP account has not done anything wrong and no one has made any accusations of any wrongdoing whatsoever. It seems dishonest and short-sighted to me to take two weeks to restore $1,200 in refunds to an account holder's account and continually tell the account holder that it is the federal reserve's fault when it is not. It seems dishonest and shortsighted to me to establish a monopoly with a well-known online auction company then claim that it is not a monopoly. It seems dishonest and shortsighted to me to make it as difficult as possible to allow someone to use a credit card, which has way more solid fraud protection than anything PP offers, but make it very easy to take money directly from a checking account that has no such protection.
> 
> I've heard way more stories about PP not delivering on promises of secure online transactions than I have heard stories about PP coming through to make things right. In my estimation and experience, it is very difficult to pry money out of PP when they've screwed up. They are very quick, however, to freeze accounts and otherwise make life difficult for people who have done nothing wrong.
> 
> The other part of this equation is, it is very, very easy for sellers to get screwed by unscrupulous buyers if it is something other than personal payment. PP will, almost always, side with buyers in a dispute no matter what, and a few bad apples take advantage of this. They'll claim they didn't get something when they did get it. They'll claim an item was damaged when it was not. They'll claim a lot of things that aren't true, and a seller has no recourse. It's happened to me twice on eBay since July, and that's just 20 transactions or so (then again, maybe I'm a crook and just don't know it). This is why sellers like doing business here and why buyers get better bargains here than on eBay, where the risk of getting cheated has to be built into the asking price, and that's a lot more than 3 percent. An honest seller takes a substantial risk doing business on eBay, and if you do it long enough, you will absolutely, positively get screwed at some point. That hasn't happened to me here, and I haven't heard of it happening to anyone, buyer or seller, until just now, and that's over more than five years.
> 
> So that's why sellers prefer personal payment. It's not that we're trying to collect an extra 3 percent. It's that we're trying to protect ourselves from getting nothing at all.


I understand most of your point, but I don't think you explained why sellers prefer personal payment compared to goods/service payment where the buyer pays the PP fees. My point was, on other sales boards, that's how it works. I ask $100, I get $100, buyer pays PP fees. How is that so wrong?



32rollandrock said:


> I take no offense, and we do go way back, and I do love you, man, but mark my words: You will regret the collapse of the honor system based on the actions of one seller after more than seven years of not one single person getting ripped off. Do away with the honor system and you do away with honor. Do away with the honor system and there is no longer any need for the Exchange. We might as well do business on eBay. Do away with the honor system and you, or some other seller, is going to get ripped off by an unscrupulous buyer.
> 
> If it's a new seller, fine, give PP some extra money if that makes you feel safer, but Tweedy Don? Dr. Livingston? Tony Lumpkin? Alan C? Do you really want to expose sellers like these to unscrupulous buyers--and there are plenty out there in corners of the Internet less honorable than this--by establishing some sort of let's-give-PP-a-cut protocol? Really? What has PP done for you lately? More than what Tweedy Don et al have done? Because these are the folks who'll get hurt if this shifts to no personal payments. It might sound good in the wake of what's happened recently, but how is it going to feel when someone rips off someone like this? How's it going to feel when they say, I might as well go the eBay route, or, I might as well scrap the whole shebang and not sell stuff at all?
> 
> I understand that the honor system has its limits, but please, let's not check common sense at the door. There is zero reason for anyone to give PP a cut when doing business with regular sellers here. That might sound self-serving, and perhaps it is, but I'm not getting anything close to rich here. I'm just trying to sustain a hobby, and having PP interjected into it anymore than is absolutely necessary is like stepping into a pile of dog doo-doo. I'd rather shift to checks or money orders.


I'm a rules-follower sort of guy, so I don't really see the problem with paying the fees on a fee-based service. There is nothing stopping you from not using PP and PP is a business that couldn't operate without charging fees. How can you simultaneously demand better buyer protection while refusing to register your transaction as a purchase to avoid paying their fees? Anyway, it would seem that you open up far more doors to unscrupulous sellers when you pay them via gift than you do unscrupulous buyers when you pay for goods. I'm not making this about buying from certain members vs others, but in general.


----------



## dkoernert

blacksby said:


> what this thread needs is about 10 posts with clothes in my size...including a pair of shell longwings in 9.5's that I snag for cheap.


+1, can we get this back on track?


----------



## Chevo

No, no, 44r Brioni sports coat and 10.5 AE.


dkoernert said:


> +1, can we get this back on track?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> I understand most of your point, but I don't think you explained why sellers prefer personal payment compared to goods/service payment where the buyer pays the PP fees. My point was, on other sales boards, that's how it works. I ask $100, I get $100, buyer pays PP fees. How is that so wrong?
> 
> I'm a rules-follower sort of guy, so I don't really see the problem with paying the fees on a fee-based service. There is nothing stopping you from not using PP and PP is a business that couldn't operate without charging fees. How can you simultaneously demand better buyer protection while refusing to register your transaction as a purchase to avoid paying their fees? Anyway, it would seem that you open up far more doors to unscrupulous sellers when you pay them via gift than you do unscrupulous buyers when you pay for goods. I'm not making this about buying from certain members vs others, but in general.


I agree about getting this back on track, but please indulge...

You're right in that there are unscrupulous sellers as well as unscrupulous buyers--it cuts both ways. Let's first keep this in perspective. One incident in more than seven years. One. And it was caused by trusting a stranger. No one's fault, really, given the culture of this place.

Unscrupulous buyers really are a problem. As I said, it's happened to me twice since July with only 20 or so transactions. A friend in Chicago who is honest as the day is long recently lost a PP/eBay case and had to refund money to a buyer who ripped holes in canvas luggage to back a bogus claim that the goods arrived in damaged condition. Another seller on TOF had to refund money for a suit after PP sided with a buyer who had picked up the goods at the post office, signed for it and then claimed he never got the merchandise. That guy lost both money and the suit. There's an entire thread on TOF largely devoted to this sort of thing. The most successful eBay sellers tend to send everything insured plus use forms of shipment that require signatures, and that costs money. Entire nations are on sellers' blacklists because of this sort of thing.

I don't want this to happen here. I don't want to have to jack up prices and punish everyone to protect myself. If it's a seller without a track record who can't provide references, then go ahead and use the PP protection feature, and also use your credit card, because your credit card has better protections than PP. On the selling side, if it's a lurker/new member and it's a $15 shirt, that's one thing. If it's a lurker/new member and it's a $200 polo coat and he can't provide references from someone I know, that's quite another. In a case like that, I'm not going to to take PP with buyer protection. I'll take a check. I'll take a money order. I'll take PP without buyer protection. But I'd be a fool to take PP with buyer protection in a case like that.

I hope this clears up any confusion, and let's get back to clothes.


----------



## catside

Can I see a picture on that Brioni? Dibs

32, it's against all my principals to pay 60 bucks for a t freaking shirt, even if you reimburse me. Having said that, I think I can get you a hi- res logo that you can get screenprinted there on any garment for personal use. Expect a Pm from me.


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> I agree about getting this back on track, but please indulge...
> I hope this clears up any confusion, and let's get back to clothes.


Amen. One of the problems with overly verbose posts is the fact that they "bury" items up for sale. That is the purpose of this thread, after all.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Can I see a picture on that Brioni? Dibs
> 
> 32, it's against all my principals to pay 60 bucks for a t freaking shirt, even if you reimburse me. Having said that, I think I can get you a hi- res logo that you can get screenprinted there on any garment for personal use. Expect a Pm from me.


No, I don't want you to pay $60 for a t-shirt. Amazing, at least to me, that thrifts are so bare of silly cotton t-shirts.


----------



## Tilton

I really want to see what this $60 t-shirt is.


----------



## plupy

More stuff today. Let's start with a pair of VICE PRESIDENTIAL cufflinks from George HW Bush with his imprinted signature on the back. These were given out for various political purposes. My grandfather gave me these and I've never worn em - might as well pass them along. Note the pic is a screen grab from another person's eBay listing -- mine are the same, a little tarnished but look great. $15.00 postpaid - Paypal regular (not gift - I prefer regular because I can print postage from PP). Thanks! *CLAIMED*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> I really want to see what this $60 t-shirt is.


Your wish is my command:

https://mail.jpressonline.com/jpress_yale_athletic_detail.php?id=KH0654S_GRY_a

Turns out it's on sale--only $30. Still too much. As CS and I had discussed, finding a 100-percent cotton t-shirt emblazoned with the name of an Ivy League school for less than a highway-robbery price is impossible.


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. Doubt they even made them back then but in a perverse kind of way I'd love a pair of Spiro Agnew cufflinks.


----------



## plupy

*BOTH TIES ARE CLAIMED*
Ties...

VINTAGE REPP STRIPE. Labels missing. Silk, unlined and thin (2 1/2"!), ca 1960s. There are a few very minor snags and slight loss of color at bottom edge. $9.50 shipped -- PP regular (not gift)


CHIPP vintage Irish Linen in solid red and a medium-heavy hand, 3 1/2" wide. This one is something of a project - it is a bit wrinkled from knotting & misshapen and there is some faint spotting, which doesn't show too bad & might clean out. If I were to keep it I would send it to Tiecrafters to be cleaned, narrowed & reshaped. It would be worth it for a very cool vintage tie by one of the all-time legendary trad shops. Instead I'll sell it to one of you for $5 shipped -- PP regular (not gift).


----------



## plupy

EvilBay to the rescue once again. Even cheaper than my HW links!



CMDC said:


> ^Nice. Doubt they even made them back then but in a perverse kind of way I'd love a pair of Spiro Agnew cufflinks.


----------



## CMDC

plupy said:


> EvilBay to the rescue once again. Even cheaper than my HW links!


You are a gentleman and a scholar. Got 'em although I refrained from the seller's other items including the complete '83, '84, and '85 issues of Playboy. For any of you others, though, not a bad price.


----------



## catside

Vintage, almost unworn, 11 D Wright shortwings in a great color and quality, union made right here in the good old USA. Love these shoes, wish they were my size. Left its twin black, but could not let these go. Calf. Soles are leather but shaved and feel like suede. Some scratches here or there will easily polish away. Even better in person than the photos, more chiseled and great color. Asking 65 plus actual shipping. In the spirit of the word exchange, trades are not only considered but also preferred.


----------



## Orgetorix

plupy said:


> Ties...
> 
> VINTAGE REPP STRIPE. Labels missing. Silk, unlined and thin (2 1/2"!), ca 1960s. There are a few very minor snags and slight loss of color at bottom edge. $9.50 shipped -- PP regular (not gift)


That one's almost certainly 1930s, not 1960s, FWIW. How long is it?


----------



## Tilton

32rollandrock said:


> Your wish is my command:
> 
> https://mail.jpressonline.com/jpress_yale_athletic_detail.php?id=KH0654S_GRY_a
> 
> Turns out it's on sale--only $30. Still too much. As CS and I had discussed, finding a 100-percent cotton t-shirt emblazoned with the name of an Ivy League school for less than a highway-robbery price is impossible.


Humorously enough, Steve and Barry's used to carry an identical Yale shirt. I don't know if they still do, I don't even know if S&B still exists, but they used to have Yale and Cornell for, like, 2 for $10.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> Humorously enough, Steve and Barry's used to carry an identical Yale shirt. I don't know if they still do, I don't even know if S&B still exists, but they used to have Yale and Cornell for, like, 2 for $10.


Actually, I could probably find one on the Internet if I exerted myself bit more. It started when I was in New Haven a couple years back and could not find a single one that wasn't a cheap blend, except at Press, which was charging $60. It was sad, I thought. Here you are in the shadow of Harkness Tower and you can't find a freaking t-shirt.


----------



## Vector Sum

*Acknowledgements for Purchase*

Thanks 32rollandrock for the Barbour Liddesale. I wasn't expecting the Lime Jello green color, but that just makes it a little more fun to own. As stated, the jacket is like new, and well worth the price paid.



32rollandrock said:


> A Barbour Liddesale jacket, size large. It exhibits no signs having ever been worn--there are no tags, so call it NWOT. Absolutely mint. CLAIMED


----------



## Tilton

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, I could probably find one on the Internet if I exerted myself bit more. It started when I was in New Haven a couple years back and could not find a single one that wasn't a cheap blend, except at Press, which was charging $60. It was sad, I thought. Here you are in the shadow of Harkness Tower and you can't find a freaking t-shirt.


Well, the irony is that it seems very unlikely a Yale student/alum would shop at Steve and Barry's. I certainly didn't go to Yale, and I also don't recall ever venturing in S&B either, but they proudly displayed them in the window.


----------



## plupy

NAT NAST wide wale corduroys with decorative lining. Soft, wrinkled, baggy & broken in. Light tan with slight green-yellow tint. They measure:
17.5" across the waist with 1-2" to let out.
Inseam 31"
Outseam 42"
1.5" cuffs
$14.50 shipped, payable by PP regular not gift.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Thanks for the shout-out, Vector Sum. It's always a pleasure doing business with you--and everyone else here.


----------



## sporto55

*Ralph Lauren Rugby Crew Necks*



32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the shout-out, Vector Sum. It's always a pleasure doing business with you--and everyone else here.


I have 9 new Rugy Crew Neck Sweaters size XL is anyone interested?


----------



## tocqueville

I wanted to acknowledge that I just received a suit each from drlivingston and tweedydon. In a word, fantastic.


----------



## CMDC

'Tis the season for further purging. All three of these are not quite right in terms of fit, so off they go.

The first of these is truly a classic. I got this from TweedyDon a few years ago and I was too optimistic about its fit. Great jacket all around with amazing shoulders--very little padding. Just too big for me.

Langrock of Princeton 3/2 lightweight tweed sack
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24 +2

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed
3/2 darted; patch pockets
Made in Italy

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

*SOLD*



















Charcoal 3/2 sack herringbone tweed for Alan Zimm of Richmond, VA

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$32 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That Langrock is stunning. Best motivation in a long time to hit the gym...


----------



## Coffee Mug

A few 42L coats and suits up for sale. All prices include shipping within the US.
[HR][/HR]
*Brooks Brothers blazer. 42L, made in the USA. $50*


 

Measures 18" at the shoulder, 22" at the chest, 32" from the bottom of the collar, and 26" at the sleeves.[HR][/HR]
*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit. 42L, made in Italy. $90
*

   

Regent cut, black pinstripes, side vents. Measures 19" at the shoulder, 21.5" at the chest, 32.5" from the bottom of the collar. 25.5" right sleeve, 26" left sleeve. Trousers are tagged 35, and measure 17" at the waist, 44" outseam, 33" inseam, 1.5" cuff.

[HR][/HR]*Paul Stuart double-breasted suit. 42L, made in Canada. $90*


   

Made by Samuelsohn. Measures 18" at the shoulder, 21" at the chest, 32.5" from the back of the collar, and 26" at the sleeves. Trousers are 18" at the waist, with a 44" outseam and 33" inseam. 2" cuff.
[HR][/HR]
*Brooks Brothers tweed coat. 42L, made in the USA. $50*


 

Measures 18.5" at the shoulder, 21.5" at the chest, 32.5" from the bottom of the collar, and 25" at the sleeves. 
[HR][/HR]
*Brooks Brothers herringbone coat. 42L, made in the USA. $50*


 

The weave is brown and gray; the close-ups are the most accurate. Measures 19" at the shoulder, 22" at the chest, 32.5" from the bottom of the collar, and 25.5" at the sleeves.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## tocqueville

CMDC said:


> 'Tis the season for further purging. All three of these are not quite right in terms of fit, so off they go.
> 
> The first of these is truly a classic. I got this from TweedyDon a few years ago and I was too optimistic about its fit. Great jacket all around with amazing shoulders--very little padding. Just too big for me.
> 
> Langrock of Princeton 3/2 lightweight tweed sack
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed
> 3/2 darted; patch pockets
> Made in Italy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal 3/2 sack herringbone tweed for Alan Zimm of Richmond, VA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> $32 conus


Those all fit me. Hmmm.....


----------



## Barnavelt

J. Peterman pigskin suede riding vest, size XL, Made in USA 1997.
- Great shape, no stains etc. 
- Cloth lining, still has the extra button in a little baggie.
- 19 inches shoulder to shoulder
- 23 inches pit to pit at the top button
- 22 inches across the waist at the 2nd button
- 24 inches neck seam to bottom of the vest in the back

Asking SOLD


----------



## Trad-ish

plupy said:


> More stuff today. Let's start with a pair of VICE PRESIDENTIAL cufflinks from George HW Bush with his imprinted signature on the back. These were given out for various political purposes. My grandfather gave me these and I've never worn em - might as well pass them along. Note the pic is a screen grab from another person's eBay listing -- mine are the same, a little tarnished but look great. $15.00 postpaid - Paypal regular (not gift - I prefer regular because I can print postage from PP). Thanks!


Ok, I don't have a French cuff shirt but I must have these.


----------



## catside

Does anybody have Bill Clinton links? I want those. I will start checking inside of the cigar boxes in thrift stores


----------



## plupy

I once had a very similar tie dated 1962 so that's how I ballparked the date. Anyway, it's 52" long.


Orgetorix said:


> That one's almost certainly 1930s, not 1960s, FWIW. How long is it?


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, I'm on the prowl for a men's winter coat. I really love duffle coats and have recently fallen in love with men's hunting blazers (sort of like ). Would anyone happen to have a moderate quality navy wool duffle coat in a medium or 38R? If not, anyone have a hunting blazer (in any color) like I showed in those same sizes? I'm looking for something under $60! Figured I'd give it a shot, thanks guys! I just need something heavy duty, warm and semi-trad!

best,
S.


----------



## AshScache

Further drops--I don't want to have to go to eBay, but I will!



AshScache said:


> Three nice Brooks Brothers suits that I've picked up in my recent travels and that just don't work for me--in all cases, I really wish they did!
> 
> #1 MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers (more recent--dated 4/2000) grey striped suit.
> 
> Side vents, made in the USA for BB's "custom tailored" line. Nice pick stitching. Three button cuffs Beautiful fabric, nice drape, I actually tried it on again to make sure it hadn't miraculously decided to fit me!
> 
> No tagged size, but measures:
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeves: 23"
> Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 19.75"
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 20.5"
> Out seam: 41"
> Inseam: 29" w/ 1.5" cuffs
> 
> ASKING $90 with shipping in CONUS.---$70
> 
> #2. MADE IN USA Brooks Brothers suit with subtle maroon windowpane
> 
> This is a great suit as well. Brace buttons, very subtle maroon windowpane (the one photo makes it seem far more prominent than it is). Three button cuffs. One small defect, the waist clasp is showing some signs of wear.
> 
> Tagged 46L, measures:
> 
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 33"
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 21"
> Out seam: 43"
> Inseam: 30" w/ 1.5" cuffs
> 
> ASKING $65 with shipping in CONUS.--$50
> 
> #3. MADE IN ISRAEL Brooks Brothers grey suit
> 
> Brace buttons, three button cuffs. I can't find anything wrong with it. Nice suit.
> 
> No tagged size, measures:
> 
> P2P: 23.5"
> Sleeves: 24.25
> Length: 33.5"
> Shoulders: 20.5"
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 21.5" (out max)
> Out seam: 43.5"
> Inseam: 31.5" w/ 1.25" cuffs
> 
> ASKING $65 with shipping in the CONUS.--$50
> 
> As with all of my items, make me an offer. This is a hobby and I'm just trying to get things out to other people and help support my purchases!


----------



## Patrick06790

Shoes I Don't Use

Allen Edmonds Cornells, all 9D. Black calf, tan calf, dark brown suede. Lightly worn, especially the suede.

I would love to sell these as a lot. How about all three shipped CONUS for $135?

Or singly:

Tan calf have the most wear, which isn't much - $45 shipped CONUS
Black calf - $45 shipped CONUS
Suede - These are almost mint. $55 shipped CONUS


----------



## Patrick06790

JAB sack jacket, tagged 42R. No issues. Full lining. Very minimal shoulder. No idea as to vintage, but it must have been a while ago. Nice jacket, wish it fit me. Because it is so light, it would be a good layering piece or a go-to jacket for those of you in warmer climes.

This the first of many sport coats I will be selling, all in the 42 R or S range, over the next few weeks.

chest 22.5
sleeves 23
shoulders 19
length from top of collar 32.25; from bottom of collar 30.5
vent 11

$45 shipped CONUS


----------



## Pentheos

I wish your feet were 13E, Patrick.


----------



## plupy

*BOTH CLAIMED*Mix up some bloodies and read a good book over the long Thanksgiving break. TAKE IVY recent reissue -- very gently used with just some shelf-wear to note. $12 shipped. THE OFFICIAL PREPPY HANDBOOK. Very early copy (2d printing) -- slightly worn and yellowed from age, and previous owner's bookplate pasted inside front cover -- otherwise solid copy, priced below eBay at $19 shipped. Take em both for $29. Payment by PP regular (not gift). Claim away, gents!


----------



## dkoernert

WTB a uni stripe OCBD (16.5-34/35) if anyone has one (or a few) they are willing to part with. I don't have one and recent WAYWT posts have inspired me to add one to the rotation. Also looking for a flap pocket OCBD in the same size.


----------



## Orgetorix

plupy said:


> I once had a very similar tie dated 1962 so that's how I ballparked the date. Anyway, it's 52" long.


Ah, well, I could be wrong. The unlined construction, the way the edges are hemmed rather than folded to the inside, the way the back end flares, and the curve on the right side fold (looking at the back) are all very similar to '30s ties I've found. The length is a little more in line with '50s/'60s ties, though, so maybe you're right.


----------



## Bohan

My childhood undershirt. The don't make them with that striped texture any more, plus it has sentimental value so I'm asking $200 or best offer.

Hmmm..the stamped name adds character - better make it $300.


----------



## AlanC

Some great ties on offer.

All prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal.

*Vineyard Vines* Custom Collection for International Paper

$20



















*J Crew* Argyle & Sutherland
Made in Italy

A great version of a wardrobe standard.

$22










*Ralph Lauren Purple Label* silver satin tie
Made in Italy

Perfect for evening occasions.

$30










*Brooks Brothers*
Made in USA

$12












*Robert Talbott* woven stripe
Made in USA

$12


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings and drops - offers seriously considered. Deep discounts on multiples (cost of shipping). No offer refused!

Zanella Platinum Pants, made in Italy, tagged 33
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
41 ¾" outseam
9" leg opening
$30 shipped



    

Zanella black Pants, made in Italy (these have a sheen to them)
triple pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31 1/2" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



   

Zanella brown Pants
triple pleated, unhemmed
17" Waist Opening 
Inseam and outseam measurements moot due to pants being unhemmed
11" rise
$30 shipped



   

Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$25 shipped



  

Gray no label Pants, 100% wool tag, very nice texture to these
double pleated, brace buttons
16 1/2" Waist Opening 
30 3/4" inseam
41 3/4" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



    

Orvis Short Sleeve shirt, tagged Medium
23" pit to pit
$20 shipped



  

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
25 shipped



  

"Rainbow" tweed jacket - vibrant threads of green, purple, orange, etc running through (see thumbnails)
21 1/2 Pit to pit
25 sleeve
20 waist
19 shoulder
30 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
single vent
Very good condition
25shipped



  

"Majer" tweed - very intricate fabric pattern including gray and green threads, as well as the obvious blue and red overcheck
Very good condition
21 pit to pit
25 1/4 sleeve
18 1/2 waist
18 1/2 shoulder 
31 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
1/2 lined
25 shipped



    

Principe Sport Coat Made in Italy, 100% wool
Fair condition
21 pit to pit
26 sleeve
19 waist
18 1/2 shoulder
30 1/2 BoC
3 lapel
unvent
12 shipped



    

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
12 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$25 shipped



     

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$18 shipped



     

Light blue Brooks Brothers jacket. I really like the color on this, it's a neat SC
Pit to pit 21 3/4"
Shoulder 19"
BoC 29"
Waist 20 1/2"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
$30 shipped



   

Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$25 shipped


----------



## Dmontez

I just went through one of my usual spots, and found a couple of things the exchange may be interested in. If you are interested in anything let me know I absolutely don't mind going to pick these up and ship them off at cost. I am not interested in making money, just thought some of you may want these items, and I would much rather see them on the WAYWT thread than someone who has no clue as to what they got. Again I did not make any purchases as I don't want to spend money on them and have them sitting in my office. If you want them I will go get them for you.

First up a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial in pebble grain, the soles and heels look pretty new but the uppers definitely have some wear on them. I think they would clean up quite nicely. They are marked 11 1/2 C and are priced at 19.51 add Tax= 21.10 and shipping you can just send me a large flat rate label, and they are yours. These are really quite handsome, and even kind of look like sharkskin to me. I could be wrong I am no expert on shark. If they were a D they would not be on here, but they would be on my feet.










Next up Made in America Johnston and Murphy tassel loafers these are marked 12D and are priced the exact same way 19.51 +tax= 21.10

Now a few ties Two Dunhill, and Two Steffano Ricci, I know these are not the tradliest of ties, but I know some people covet the brands. The last tie is really quite nice. Believe it or not this store charges between 8-10 per tie, so I would say each tie would be 12-15 shipped unless you want more than one.

Dunhill 
 

Dunhill this one is tagged with 75% Linen, and I assume the rest is silk
 

Steffano Ricci
 

Steffano Ricci (3rd picture shows correct color)


----------



## catside

catside said:


> Vintage, almost unworn, 11 D Wright shortwings in a great color and quality, union made right here in the good old USA. Love these shoes, wish they were my size. Left its twin black, but could not let these go. Calf. Soles are leather but shaved and feel like suede. Some scratches here or there will easily polish away. Even better in person than the photos, more chiseled


Sold and proceeds converted to good things. My public thanks to the buyer


----------



## TweedyDon

The tweedy RL suit is now claimed--thank you!

Many, many items coming very soon--including formalwear (including a GRAIL of a peak-lapelled Langrock tuxedo!), several GRAIL suits (including London-made three-piece and tweed suits), tweeds, some beautiful boxed Aldens and more scarves than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## patelsd

Decided to finally sit down to post the things I have been stockpiling

Suit:

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Suit, recent, approximately 40S, 32x28. Looking for about $140 shipped CONUS

Excellent condition, recent Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Made in Italy suit. Brown wool with a thin pinstripe.

The jacket is fully canvassed, double vented.
The pants are flat front, non-cuffed.

Exact measurements are as follows:
Jacket
Pit to pit: 20"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.5" - there is about 1.5" to let out
Length: 30"

Pants
Inseam: 28" - there is about 1.5" to let out.
Waist: 16"




Sportscoats and Blazers

1) Samuelsohn Super 130's 3 button blazer, tagged size 42R $45 shipped
- Beautiful multicolor plaid blazer by Samuelsohn made from incredibly soft Super 130's wool.
-Tagged size: 42R
Measured sizes:
Pit to pit: 23"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
Sleeve length: 24 1/8"
Jacket Length: 31 3/4"
Non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented, fully lined.
Please see the photos for an indication of condition. There are 2 1 mm holes at the right neck/shoulder area that a covered by the lapel when worn. Additionally, there is a small hole in the liner (not in the wool) that is pictured.



2) J Press Grey Blazer $45 shipped
- Great condition J Press blazer, medium to charcoal grey, 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket, 100% wool.
No tagged size, approximately 42R
Pit to pit: 22"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
Sleeve length: 24"
Jacket Length: 31"
Fully lined, non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented.
Jacket is in great condition, please see the photos for an indication. There is a small run in the liner, pictured below.



3) J Press Grey Birdseye Blazer, tagged size 43R $45 shipped
Excellent condition J Press blazer, tagged size 43R, wonderful, soft material. 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket.
Pit to pit: 23"
Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
Sleeve length: 25"
Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
Jacket is in nearly perfect condition, though a part of the liner that is not noticeable when worn has separated and can easily be sewn back together (pictured below)



4) NWOT Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets sewn shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. $70 shipped CONUS
Actual measurements
Pit to pit: 24"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 32"



5) Gant blazer, approximate size 42-44R. Awesome tartan-y pattern, red, greens, etc. $50 shipped CONUS
Actual measurements: 
Pit to pit: 22" 
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 31.5"


Shirts:

1) Awesome Orvis flannel, pixelated reindeer pattern, tagged size XL, just couldn't leave this thing behind. $23 shipped CONUS.


2) Brooks Brothers slim fit, blue with white overcheck, 15.5 x 34, $23 shipped CONUS


----------



## sporto55

*







RalphLauren Rugby Crew Neck Sweaters Brand New with Tags attached.**Takenout of bag for picture purposes. **Ihave 4 more **Dk**Green, Lt Purple, Navy Blue and LtOrange*​


----------



## sporto55

[/URL][/IMG] *The pictured Rugby Crew Neck Sweaters are for sale. They are Shetland Wool and have elbow patches.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

patelsd said:


> just couldn't leave this thing behind.


I know that feel!

BTW, the Fitzgerald blazer is sweet. I would have scooped if it were my size.


----------



## Pentheos

sporto55 said:


> [/URL][/IMG] The pictured Rugby Crew Neck Sweaters are for sale.


Congrats on the creepiest trad forum advert yet. Really, excellent job.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Congrats on the creepiest trad forum advert yet. Really, excellent job.


It reminds me of a police line-up. "It was that one, officer, the one with the beard." Don't mean to be critical--it made me smile, and Rugby is good stuff.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> It reminds me of a police line-up. "It was that one, officer, the one with the beard." Don't mean to be critical--it made me smile, and Rugby is good stuff.


Slightly different angles, slightly different heights, extremely lifelike mannequin---the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## sporto55

I apologize. I just wanted to get a good shot of all the sweaters and I didn't want to take up more than one post, so I took the pix and imported them into PowerPoint and used the function where you remove the background and them put them all on one PowerPoint slide and then added the words and saved it as a picture file. I also am showing the tags so folks know that these are brand new. I appreciate your comments they did make me laugh. I just want to do it right and after reading how someone got ripped off I want to show and provide a good product.

Thank you for your input. Please feel free to give more suggestions I won't be offended.


----------



## TMMKC

The tartan dinner jacket is SOLD.



TMMKC said:


> *REPOSTING THIS WITH BETTER PICTURES. Sorry these upload horizontal. It must be because I shot them from my iPhone.*


----------



## catside

sporto55 said:


> I apologize. I just wanted to get a good shot of all the sweaters and I didn't want to take up more than one post, so I took the pix and imported them into PowerPoint and used the function where you remove the background and them put them all on one PowerPoint slide and then added the words and saved it as a picture file. I also am showing the tags so folks know that these are brand new. I appreciate your comments they did make me laugh. I just want to do it right and after reading how someone got ripped off I want to show and provide a good product.
> 
> Thank you for your input. Please feel free to give more suggestions I won't be offended.


Content would be helpful, wool?


----------



## Tilton

sporto55 said:


> I apologize. I just wanted to get a good shot of all the sweaters and I didn't want to take up more than one post, so I took the pix and imported them into PowerPoint and used the function where you remove the background and them put them all on one PowerPoint slide and then added the words and saved it as a picture file. I also am showing the tags so folks know that these are brand new. I appreciate your comments they did make me laugh. I just want to do it right and after reading how someone got ripped off I want to show and provide a good product.
> 
> Thank you for your input. Please feel free to give more suggestions I won't be offended.


Got measurements for 'em? Pit to pit and collar to hem. Might be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Pentheos

sporto55 said:


> I apologize. I just wanted to get a good shot of all the sweaters and I didn't want to take up more than one post, so I took the pix and imported them into PowerPoint and used the function where you remove the background and them put them all on one PowerPoint slide and then added the words and saved it as a picture file. I also am showing the tags so folks know that these are brand new. I appreciate your comments they did make me laugh. I just want to do it right and after reading how someone got ripped off I want to show and provide a good product.
> 
> Thank you for your input. Please feel free to give more suggestions I won't be offended.


Thanks for the effort and welcome to the exchange.


----------



## Reuben

sporto55 said:


> [/URL][/IMG] The pictured Rugby Crew Neck Sweaters are for sale.


Thanks for posting these. I think in the future, though, a picture of just the various sweaters would be enough. You probably don't have to put them on the mannequins or take them out of the bag if you don't want to. I too would be interested in the measurements and fiber content of them. XL's can be too big for me sometimes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Thanks for posting these. I think in the future, though, a picture of just the various sweaters would be enough. You probably don't have to put them on the mannequins or take them out of the bag if you don't want to. I too would be interested in the measurements and fiber content of them. XL's can be too big for me sometimes.


I like the mannequins.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Speaking of mannequins, where do sellers find theirs? I'm going to take a peek behind Dillards this afternoon... but a hot tip would be nice. Headless preferred!


----------



## catside

Bought one from eBay for 50 bucks. Never needed, did not even take out of box except to look, but still .


----------



## Bohan

Valets are less creepy.


----------



## Pentheos

I feel like buying something from the thrift exchange. Someone sell me:

Harris Tweed jackets in 48L
Barbour in 48 or 50 or XXL
shoes in 13E, 13EE, or 13EEE
interesting plaid shirts in XL-tall / 18" x 36/7"

Note: I don't need anything, far form it...I just want. I would be especially interested in a Filson jacket, probably XXL. I'm 6'4", 250 lbs. of primarily rippling muscle.


----------



## Tilton

Pentheos said:


> I feel like buying something from the thrift exchange. Someone sell me:
> 
> Harris Tweed jackets in 48L
> Barbour in 48 or 50 or XXL
> shoes in 13E, 13EE, or 13EEE
> interesting plaid shirts in XL-tall / 18" x 36/7"
> 
> Note: I don't need anything, far form it...I just want. I would be especially interested in a Filson jacket, probably XXL. I'm 6'4", 250 lbs. of primarily rippling muscle.


Don't have any of that stuff, but since we're the same size everywhere but shoe width and neck circumference I just thought I'd note that my Barbour Beaufort is a 46 and I can wear a thick sweater or fleece under it just fine (I have actually worn a standard Books merino sweater AND a Barbour Liddesdale under it). My sleeve length is the same and the sleeves are .5" too short, which is far from a deal-killer to me. Hopefully that opens a few options up for you.


----------



## gamma68

Pentheos said:


> Congrats on the creepiest trad forum advert yet. Really, excellent job.


Forget the sweaters--I want to buy ALL the mannequins! LOL


----------



## Tilton

Similarly, I am looking for a Filson, Woolrich, LLB, or similar wool vest in the style of the Filson Mackinaw vest. Size XL or XXL.


----------



## Reuben

Well, if anyone from in or around Athens, GA is looking for mannequins, a local men's shop closed a little while back and they're holding a fixture sale tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## sporto55

*Ralph Lauren Rugby Shetland Wool Sweaters*

Here is more information on the Ralph Lauren Rugby Sweaters







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Speaking of mannequins, where do sellers find theirs? I'm going to take a peek behind Dillards this afternoon... but a hot tip would be nice. Headless preferred!


I got my mannequin from Goodwill, of course. I rarely use it, though. Too much hassle getting it all dressed up, and Mrs. 32 laughs at me when I'm doing it.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

32rollandrock said:


> Mrs. 32 laughs at me when I'm doing it.


I can picture this


----------



## roman totale XVII

sporto55 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]




Ralph, Karl, Wolfgang & Florian


----------



## Chevo

^^^^^^Now that, amigos, is funny...


roman totale XVII said:


> Ralph, Karl, Wolfgang & Florian


----------



## a pine tree

a pine tree said:


> *
> A Tradly Staple for the Smaller, More In-Shape Trad!
> 
> *I've got to quit fooling myself into thinking I can fit into these... So, since it's easier to sell them than it is to hit the gym, up for sale they go!
> Up for grabs is a pair of gen-u-wine US made wool Pendleton Blackwatch Trousers!
> Great condition; no rips, tears, or stains as far as I can find.
> Get them now and have them in time for that Thanksgiving feast! Impress your annoying relatives with these snazzy slacks.
> 
> Waist size is labeled 32 (measures true to size)
> Inseam is unhemmed, so it can accommodate all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked them up for 80, so let's sell them for *$48* shipped.
> Thanks!


_BUMP + Drop_
$48


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Kiton Squares Seven Fold/Kiton Dots Seven Fold *Sold Pending Payment*





Aquascutum Sterling Silver Threading $50 *Now $40*




RLP $20
PRL Floral

*Brand:*Polo by Ralph Lauren*Pattern:*Floral*Thickness:*Standarded*Color(s):*See Photos*Fabric:*100% Silk*Origin:*Italy*Condition:*9.5




*Brioni $25*



YSL $10
Condition: 9


[/URL]

Zegna Squares $20 LNWOT

[/URL]
[/URL]

Altea Milano $10 LNWOT

[/URL]

DC Signature Collection 18K Gold Stitching BNWT
[/URL] (Back View)
[/URL]

Ike Behar
[/URL]

Wembley

[/URL]


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Mrs. 32 laughs at me when I'm doing it.


I have fun with that aspect of it. My main mannequin is named Edgar. This personification unsettles my wife. Seeing as how she is a clinical psychologist, it just makes it exponentially better!


----------



## Patrick06790

roman totale XVII said:


> Ralph, Karl, Wolfgang & Florian


You're playing without a Helmut. Very risky.


----------



## frosejr

Patrick06790 said:


> You're playing without a Helmut. Very risky.


WINNER


----------



## blacksby

drlivingston said:


> My main mannequin is named Edgar.


+1 on unsettling..lol.


----------



## Barnavelt

drlivingston said:


> This personification unsettles my wife. Seeing as how she is a clinical psychologist, it just makes it exponentially better!


So it would appear your wife didn't mind permanently bringing her work home with her...


----------



## Patrick06790

Huntington 42s grey alpaca jacket; 3/2 sack, hook vent. Gets a little fuzzy but a quick brushing takes care of that. Incipient collar creep, a five-minute fix at home with a warm iron, a clean dish towel, a spray bottle of water, and a light touch. Because of the wandering collar, however, I am chalking this up as very good condition.

It looks like a solid medium grey from a distance. Closer up it starts looking a little different.

If you wore it with light grey trousers it would be cool in a monochromatic way. If you wore it with white jeans and desert boots you'd be in UK Ivy territory. I wish it fit me.

specs:

chest 22.5
shoulder 19
sleeves 23 and a bit, maybe a quarter inch. There's another half inch underneath, although I have never seen a sleeve lengthening job that looked right.
length from top of collar 30
from bottom of collar 29

Just $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## gamma68

*Something for everyone today

BROOKS BROTHERS LEATHER BELT*
* Black, size 34, 1" wide
* Italian leather, made in the USA
* Silver buckle
* Excellent used condition
*$15 CONUS*

---------------------------------------

*VIYELLA LONG-SLEEVE SHIRT*
* Tagged size M -- please see actual measurements
* 80% cotton, 20% wool
* Gun club check
* No faults

Shoulder: 18"
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Collar: 15.75"
Sleeve: 32.5" (24" from shoulder seam)
Length: 30.5" from under back collar
Love this shirt. Very comfy and nice looking, but it's just a tad too small for me. 
Seeking to recoup my cost, so *$22 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------

*JACK DONNELLY PANTS
** Dalton Pant, slim fit, flat front, 
* Khaki color (see third photo for best color representation)
* 100% cotton, made in the USA
* Tagged 33 waist (actually measures 32")
* Unfinished inseam, so length is no issue
* BRAND NEW W/OUT TAGS

Sells for $98 new 
These can be yours for just *$40 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------

*PRICE DROP!*

*Now just $20 CONUS or offer.*



* Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check. Please see close-ups for best color representation
* Substantial tweed with some heft
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* Single vent
* Three interior pockets
* Fully lined
* Darted
* No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
* Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
* . No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining.

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 38"
BCBC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5"


----------



## Barnavelt

Wow Patrick that's a beautiful jacket. I've never seen a label like that with the alpacas. Very unique. I'd snag it if it wasn't so small.


----------



## Patrick06790

Two pairs of Dressabout shoes, 10D. One dirty buck, one buck/brown saddle.

These are very nice shoes from a brand that seems to have vanished. They were made in Brazil. I suspect we will look back on the glory days of Brazilian shoe manufacturing with envy and nostalgia, once every last thing is made in China. Oh well.

Anyhoo these are too big for me, always have been, and why are they taking up space? The bucks are could use a whack with one of those nap brush gizmos. Or you could just accept them as looking the way they are supposed to look after a while. The saddles are in great shape, very lightly worn. Insides are clean, not a lot of wear on the soles and heels.

Basically, for about seven years, I wore these twice a year, remembered they were too big, and put them away. That's the story.

So if you're a 10D take them both for a paltry $55 (bear in mind it will cost me $20 at least to ship them CONUS).


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I have fun with that aspect of it. My main mannequin is named Edgar. This personification unsettles my wife. Seeing as how she is a clinical psychologist, it just makes it exponentially better!


Actually, my mannequin is a female form, but adjustable--if you turn the knobs just so and pad a bit in the right places, no one would ever guess. I suppose, then, that makes it a cross dresser. Perhaps I should name it Pat.


----------



## fastfiat81

*Ties*

Anyone want these 10 ties for $2 each? $20 total and $5 shipping CONUS. Shoot me an email. 8 Robert Talbott handswens, 1 Southwick and 1 Robertson.


----------



## mayostard

Pentheos said:


> Note: I don't need anything, far form it...I just want. I would be especially interested in a Filson jacket, probably XXL. I'm 6'4", 250 lbs. of primarily rippling muscle.


FWIW, we're pretty much exactly the same size, I got a vintage Filson foul weather coat (not the foul weather _jacket_ they currently sell, this is a long coat similar to the current outfitter coat) and the XXL is PERFECT. it's big enough to wear over a tweed sport coat but it's not so big that it looks like I tent without a sport coat. They sell extra long versions of some coats but I don't think you would find it necessary, the slevees are just right for me on this coat.


----------



## Patrick06790

Suede pair claimed



Patrick06790 said:


> Shoes I Don't Use
> 
> Allen Edmonds Cornells, all 9D. Black calf, tan calf, dark brown suede. Lightly worn, especially the suede.
> 
> I would love to sell these as a lot. How about all three shipped CONUS for $135?
> 
> Or singly:
> 
> Tan calf have the most wear, which isn't much - $45 shipped CONUS
> Black calf - $45 shipped CONUS
> Suede - These are almost mint. $55 shipped CONUS


----------



## drlivingston

Men's Outback Trading Co. Bush Ranger Oilskin Jacket size M. This jacket is in great condition with all snaps and flaps intact. The outside could use a good dusting, but that is easily accomplished. *$35 shipped CONUS.
*P2P------24"
BOC-----32"


----------



## gamma68

Belt claimed, pending payment.

Donnelly pants claimed.

Others still available...



gamma68 said:


> *Something for everyone today
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS LEATHER BELT*
> * Black, size 34, 1" wide
> * Italian leather, made in the USA
> * Silver buckle
> * Excellent used condition
> *$15 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> *VIYELLA LONG-SLEEVE SHIRT*
> * Tagged size M -- please see actual measurements
> * 80% cotton, 20% wool
> * Gun club check
> * No faults
> 
> Shoulder: 18"
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> Collar: 15.75"
> Sleeve: 32.5" (24" from shoulder seam)
> Length: 30.5" from under back collar
> Love this shirt. Very comfy and nice looking, but it's just a tad too small for me.
> Seeking to recoup my cost, so *$22 CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *JACK DONNELLY PANTS
> ** Dalton Pant, slim fit, flat front,
> * Khaki color (see third photo for best color representation)
> * 100% cotton, made in the USA
> * Tagged 33 waist (actually measures 32")
> * Unfinished inseam, so length is no issue
> * BRAND NEW W/OUT TAGS
> 
> Sells for $98 new
> These can be yours for just *$40 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> *PRICE DROP!*
> 
> *Now just $20 CONUS or offer.*
> 
> 
> 
> * Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check. Please see close-ups for best color representation
> * Substantial tweed with some heft
> * Two-button front, four-button cuffs
> * Single vent
> * Three interior pockets
> * Fully lined
> * Darted
> * No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
> * Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
> * . No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining.
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Chest: 41"
> Waist: 38"
> BCBC: 32"
> Sleeve: 25.5"


----------



## patelsd

My previously listed Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald blazer is SOLD.

Not a thrift find, but I wanted to see if anyone here would be interested in the following tuxedo I have decided to sell. I listed it on ebay, but would obviously rather deal with one of you all.

Perfect condition Ben Silver by Aquascutum tuxedo, single button, shawl-collar. Pants are pleated, uncuffed, all the details you would expect in a classic tuxedo.

No tagged size, measures to a 46R for the jacket, 36x31 for the pants, please see exact measurements below. 
Jacket:
Pit to pit: 23"
Sleeve: 24 7/8" with 2" to let out
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length: 30.5"

Pants: 
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31" with 2-3" to let out.

Please contact me for any information or pictures you may need, listed on ebay asking 500, open to offers.


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen! Behold! I am clearing out my wardrobe yet again.

Will make an "official" post tomorrow, but as a teaser I have:


Dark grey/rust/black gun check tweed sport coat, approximately 42R from measurements. Narrow lapels, 2B sack, two sleeve buttons, side vents. 
Brooks Brothers grey plaid camelhair sport coat, tagged 41R. Regular lapels, 2B darted, four sleeve buttons, centre vent. 
Teal tropical wool blazer, approximately 44R from measurements. Narrow lapels, 2B sack, two sleeve buttons, side vents. 
Two pairs of Bills Khakis M3 Vintage Twill, 35x32 (let out from 34), in khaki and British khaki. 
Ralph Lauren Polo Preston Pant, 36x34 (but has some vanity sizing to 37" waist), in British khaki. 
Brooks Brothers Makers end-on-end button-down shirt 15.5x34 (shrunk from 16x35). 
Hart Schaffner Marx single breasted rain mac, blue-grey colour, tagged 40S. 

If there's any interest, send me a PM and I can snap some quick pics and take detailed measures tonight.


----------



## 32rollandrock

At the risk of dredging up a (recent) unpleasant subject, consider the below.

I just now, tonight, flushed away nearly 45 minutes of my life with eBay and PP. I sold some shirts to a guy and made a typo when I provided the tracking number. Forgot to include one digit, and that's a world of difference.

Said buyer opened a case with eBay, which then froze my PP account via a $102 negative balance. Called PP, they sent me to eBay, but eBay resisted restoring my PP account. Why? Because the package hadn't arrived within the time eBay--not me or the USPS--promised the buyer. I sent the package within the promised turnaround time, I used the shipping method stated in the listing. Nonetheless, I was facing the prospect of a frozen account unless I paid more than $100 to un-freeze it, with no assurances if/when I would get the money back. (last time PP screwed me over, there was $1,200 involved, and it took nearly three weeks to get my money). 

After the eBay representative twice assured me that there was nothing he could to to restore my account, even though I had done nothing wrong, I, somewhat forcefully, disagreed and asked to speak with a supervisor. Ultimately, they did the right thing, but it's still 45 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.

I am telling this story in hopes that those here who say they won't do business without paying PP's fees and believe that it is somehow wrong to not give a monopolistic moneychanger a cut will reconsider their position. Had I made a typo on a tracking number here, it would have taken two minutes to resolve. Indeed, it likely would never have gotten to that because most folks around here don't freak out if something hasn't arrived three days after they paid.

Just some food for thought. Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> At the risk of dredging up a (recent) unpleasant subject, consider the below.
> 
> I just now, tonight, flushed away nearly 45 minutes of my life with eBay and PP. I sold some shirts to a guy and made a typo when I provided the tracking number. Forgot to include one digit, and that's a world of difference.
> 
> Said buyer opened a case with eBay, which then froze my PP account via a $102 negative balance. Called PP, they sent me to eBay, but eBay resisted restoring my PP account. Why? Because the package hadn't arrived within the time eBay--not me or the USPS--promised the buyer. I sent the package within the promised turnaround time, I used the shipping method stated in the listing. Nonetheless, I was facing the prospect of a frozen account unless I paid more than $100 to un-freeze it, with no assurances if/when I would get the money back. (last time PP screwed me over, there was $1,200 involved, and it took nearly three weeks to get my money).
> 
> After the eBay representative twice assured me that there was nothing he could to to restore my account, even though I had done nothing wrong, I, somewhat forcefully, disagreed and asked to speak with a supervisor. Ultimately, they did the right thing, but it's still 45 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.
> 
> I am telling this story in hopes that those here who say they won't do business without paying PP's fees and believe that it is somehow wrong to not give a monopolistic moneychanger a cut will reconsider their position. Had I made a typo on a tracking number here, it would have taken two minutes to resolve. Indeed, it likely would never have gotten to that because most folks around here don't freak out if something hasn't arrived three days after they paid.
> 
> Just some food for thought. Back to your regularly scheduled program...


* SIGH*
Am I the only one here tired of the seemingly daily rant about evil PayPal?


----------



## sporto55

[/URL][/IMG]Update on Ralph Lauren Rugby Sweaters. The Dark Grey is sold.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> * SIGH*
> Am I the only one here tired of the seemingly daily rant about evil PayPal?


Probably not. But you do seem a bit singular in your lack of manners.

PM sent.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

gamma68 said:


> * SIGH*
> Am I the only one here tired of the seemingly daily rant about evil PayPal?


Nope.


----------



## andcounting

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nope.


Second.


----------



## Sgpearl

gamma68 said:


> * SIGH*
> Am I the only one here tired of the seemingly daily rant about evil PayPal?


Gentlemen:

it is simple enough to skip over such a post if one does not wish to read it. 32 has done a great deal for a great many of us here on the exchange, and we certainly can indulge him, on a daily basis or otherwise.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining jackets!*

*LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of VERY Trad suits coming tomorrow--as well as a slew of formalwear! And I'm pleased to say that there will be several GRAIL items, including some stunning London-made mid-century three-piece suits in both tweed and heavy worsted, more contemporary three-pieces, several 3/2 sack suits, and a vintage Langrock of Princeton peak-lapel tuxedo! 
*
In the meantime.... price drops on remaining jackets, below!

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*2) CLASSIC Herringbone Harris Tweed from Wallach's.*

Since I've just listed a Browning tweed, I might as well follow with a tweed from one of Browning's main rivals--Wallach's, another great Fifth Avenue menswear store that has now long gone.

Cut from a beautiful and traditional Harris tweed that features alternating strips of nailhead and herringbone for a lovely complex pattern that's shot through with vertical stripes of sky-blue and light orange, this beautiful tweed has three button cuffs, a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and the buttons are all the classic leather-covered football buttons. Made in the USA, this tweed is in excellent condition, apart from a tiny waterspot in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 
Length: 29 1/4



    

*3) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $35, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*
4) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$22, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*5) RECENT Brooks Brothers glen plaid jacket in camelhair.*

This is wonderful! Made for Brooks Brothers, this beautiful jacket is cut from lovely soft camelhair, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid is a classic combination of greys, blacks, and creams. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a standard two button front, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and was made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*This is a steal at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*6) GORGEOUS Brookstweed 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Brookstweed jackets have always been a favourite of mine, and this shows why! Cut from a lovely Donegal-esque tweed in salt and pepper with flecks of green, gorse yellow, berry red and pumpkin orange, this is just the sort of tweed that's perfect for Fall!

Plus, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll; it also features the classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and made in the USA. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, for this beautiful Ivy classic!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*7) GORGEOUS Glen Plaid Camelhair 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

Another gorgeous 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers, this time in a wonderful glen plaid camelhair! The hand and drape of this jacket are both wonderful, and the colourway and patterning are terrific also--a lovely classic glen plaid in blacks, greys, and creams, with a sky blue overcheck running throughout. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31



    

*8) Lovely vintage 3/2 sack in dark forest green herringbone.
*
Claimed!

*9) Land's End Tweed with elbow patches and patch pockets!*

This is a very nice tweed indeed from Land's End! featuring elbow patches and the ever-desirable three patch pockets, as well as a fully functional throat latch, this jacket shows that Land's End can do things right when they try! The jacket's patterning is a lovely glen plaid, and the colourway is very autumnal. This jacket is fully lined, was made in the USA, and features a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22 or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*10) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey herringbone.*

Claimed!

*11) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*
12) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Another example of this rare trad. classic, this beauty is from Brooks Brothers' OLD 346 line--the good kind, not the current mall version. And it's a beauty. Cut from a hardwearing hopsack, this is a classic 3/2 cut with a lovely lapel roll--and THREE PATCH POCKETS! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and the classic and traditional wide-spaced two-button cuffs. All of the buttons are the original BB buttons, featuring the classic "346" emblem. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $35 for this Ivy icon--or offer!

Tagged the now-defunct size 43ML (medium long), this beauty measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*13) STUNNING 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS from Brooks Brothers--in Brick Red!*

Another wonderful example of the Ivy three-patch pocket blazer--this time in Brick Red! This is also a beautiful 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and THREE patch pockets. It's half-canvassed, half-lined, and cut from a lovely enduring hopsack. It features the traditional two button cuffs, and, like the jacket above, carries its original 346 emblem buttons. It also has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. Note that this is NOT from the current outlet 346 line, but the old, good line that you want!

This is in excellent condition, except for a smudge in the interior, as shown. This can't be seen when worn, but it is there, and so is just in Very Good condition. Hence, asking just $30, or offer.

*Tagged the now-gone size of 42ML, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



    

*14) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*15) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL Classic Ivory Silk Jacket by Brooks Brothers.*

This is gorgeous! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, the entry-level Brooks that was cut slightly more trimly than heir main line, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. Beautifully cut from a lovely textured silk cloth the colour of old ivory, shot through with raw cane sugar brown, this lovely jacket has patch pockets, a centre vent, classic two button cuffs, and is subtly darted. This is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $16, or offer.
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/4



   

*17) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $45--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*18) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

FREE!

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



    
 

*19) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $44--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*20) Canali Hopsack Blazer -- c. 48L*

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of silk (55), wool (30), and nylon (15) for durability, this is a navy hopsack blazer by Canali, for Boyd's, Philadelphia's upscale clothing store. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. As a hopsack weave in partial silk, this has some minor slubbiness to the fabric, which gives it texture and interest. This jacket has pick stitching in the lining, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Tagged a 50L, but measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2



     

*21) RECENT Harris tweed by JAB*

Claimed!

*22) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Takai

Small post for now, larger one coming next week.

*All Prices include shipping*

Belts

Mint PRL Croco Calf 42"- 20
Mint PRL Football-esque leather 42"- 20
VG PRL Second Full grain Made in Italy 42"- 15
Mint Martin Dingman Croco Calf 42"- 20
VG+ Coach Glove Tan Made in USA 42"- 20

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0291_zps0cc344d7.jpg
VG Coach Burnished hide(USA) 40"- 20
G Coach Burnished hide(Costa Rica) Has two extra holes punched down to 36"- 15
VG+ Martin Dingman Burnished hide 40" Has 2 extra holes punched down to 36"- 15
G- Cole Haan 40" Has an extra hole punched for 36"- Free with another item, or cost of shipping
VG- Trafalgar Full grain/Suede 38" Has one small blemish in the suede that will likely come out- 15
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0290_zps10c71c78.jpg
Mint RL Croco calf L kid's belt- Free with another item, or cost of shipping
VG Genuine Lizard belt Made in Spain 34"- 20


----------



## drlivingston

I will take *$25 shipped CONUS!!
*


drlivingston said:


> Men's Outback Trading Co. Bush Ranger Oilskin Jacket size M. This jacket is in great condition with all snaps and flaps intact. The outside could use a good dusting, but that is easily accomplished. *$35 shipped CONUS.
> *P2P------24"
> BOC-----32"


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

$27-->$24 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD The same as above, except this is a pinpoint instead of an oxford. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/

$40--->$37 Cole Haan Loafers 9D Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ 

$35-->$32 Woolrich Made in USA Pants 42 x 31 Thick and sturdy wool in a herringbone pattern. The material is an 85/15 Wool and Nylon blend. Clean with no holes or stains. Please note the measurements below.

https://postimg.org/image/kproe4cc3/ https://postimg.org/image/gfd0ij78z/ https://postimg.org/image/a0dzlv0j7/

$45-->$42 Harris Tweed 46R Made in England Just what this time of year orderered. This HT is primarily olive with flecks of Gold, Red and Rust. It weighs in at a bit less than 3lbs, so you know it is built to last. It is not sized so please take note of the measurements below. Three buttons and a single vent. It is also fully lined. Overall in very good shape with no holes or stains. Just thick, fuzzy, and warm awesomeness.

chest 24
shoulder 20
length boc 31.5
sleeve 26 + 1.25
sleeve inseam 18.5

https://postimg.org/image/eyl1xzvjn/ https://postimg.org/image/mdadqdhf7/ https://postimg.org/image/cjt6dkfar/ https://postimg.org/image/yuh1djckz/


----------



## HerrDavid

*Everyone's favorite: must-iron, Made in USA Brooks Brothers Oxfords (132Q). *
Five in all (pink, blue, 2 red uni stripe, blue uni stripe). Slim fit in 14.5 x 32. $30 per shipped.


*Made in Scotland, LL BEAN wool sweater.*
Size Small. $20 shipped.

Close-up (for color ref): 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/davidundelise/IMG_3645.jpg
Tag:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/davidundelise/IMG_3644.jpg


----------



## drlivingston

Southwick for the Varsity Shop 46R 
******SOLD******


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*If anyone has a chesterfield (velvet collar) coat with a 21.5" chest, please PM me.*


----------



## Patrick06790

More Shoes I Don't Use:

It's a long story, but the gist is it took me a while to figure out my shoe size (9D in almost everything).

These are 9 1/2 C, and they fit, but I found their equivalents in 9D so these are just sitting around gathering dust (which I brushed off for the photos).

AE Sanford, dark brown. Significant wear on heel, sole not so much. Inside is quite murky. This pair of shoes is ripe for a recraft, which is why you can have them for $25 shipped CONUS.

AE Lloyd, medium brown. These are in better shape, heels and soles have lots of miles left, inside is clean. Take these for $55 shipped.

Or take both for $75 shipped.

Sanford



Lloyd


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful Gieves and Hawkes for Bloomingdale's 40R
******SOLD******


----------



## drlivingston

Brooks Brothers 43R brown, tan, and teal houndstooth 2-button probable orphan that looks great by itself. Fully lined with a center vent, it is tailored from 53% silk / 47% worsted wool. One of the cuff buttons is off but I have it (it will be included of course) and am too lazy to re-sew it. Given that, I am letting this one go for *$15 shipped CONUS!
*P2P--------23"
Shoulders-20"
BOC-------31.25"
Sleeves---25"


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUITS--including MANY GRAILS! London-made mid-century three piece suits, Oxxford, 3/2 sacks, more!*

I don't use the term "grail" lightly, but this thread features several suits that are utterly deserving of the name--including a trio of absolutely gorgeous London-made mid-century suits (tweed, and three-piece worsted!) on which I have full provenance. (They were made for a friend of the family, who was an officer in the very upper-class Blues and Royals regiment of the British army, and who then rose to become a very senior civil servant; the three-piece suits were for his London job, the tweed for running his estate on the Scottish Borders.) I also have another three-piece suit, two beautiful Oxxfords, several 3/2 sacks, and more! 
*
A veritable cornucopia of sartorial delights! 

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*PLEASE NOTE THAT SUITS (1) THROUGH (3) ARE FROM THE SAME GENTLEMAN; I WOULD BE VERY HAPPY TO ACCEPT AN OFFER ON ALL THREE!*
*
1) GRAIL! London-Made Mid-Century Worsted Three-Piece Suit.*

This is absolutely astounding; the stuff that Ralph lauren's dreams are made of! This suit was made for a friend of the family who started his career as an officer in the exclusive Blues and Royals Guards regiment of the British army, and who then became a very senior civil servant in the UK Government. In retirement he ran his family's estate (mainly sheep, some arable; lots of good rough shooting and some decent fishing) on the Scottish Borders. His was a life well lived, and his suits (which I acquired form his son for presentation here) are a beautiful reflection of this.

Although this was made in the late 1950s it presents as if it were cut last week; it's in absolutely excellent condition. It's hard to know where to start with a suit of this timeless quality, but let's begin with the most noticeable thing: The cloth. Thick, heavy, and sturdy, this is worsted as you'd imagine a worsted chosen by a member of the British gentry to be--this is NOT the thin wool of today's suits, but a cloth that's designed to be worn in the underheated haunts of Whitehall for decades without showing any sign of wear. Had George Smiley had a better tailor and a more country background, he'd have gone for this! This suit is a beautiful dark, dark charcoal, and the patterning is as special as its heft; a miniature herringbone, alternated with the wonderful weave miniature English Brick--tiny, ting rectangles like bricks in an English wall. Both these weaves are so small, however, that you can only see their details by looking closely--the cloth presents at first sight as being solid charcoal, with just a hint of complexity.

The tailoring matches the quality of the cloth. This suit is, as you'd expect, fully canvassed. It is also fully lined, and impeccably tailored, with as much care and attention shown to ensuring that the lining is as beautifully sculpted as the exterior; these suit features fully shaping seams in the lining, rather than just attaching it as is usual, even with suits as good as Oxxford. The suit is a beautiful example of mid-Century British tailoring; a three button front, shaped and padded shoulders in the British military style (as you'd expect for a former Guards officer), and darted for an elegant silhouette. The cuffs feature four buttons, all with elegant finished (but non-working) buttonholes. The jacket is unvented.

The vest/waistcoat features four fully functional front pockets, as well as two small vents at the side seams, for ease of movement. It has a fully adjustable back, and is fully lined. The trousers are knife-pleated with a button fly front. They lack belt loops, but have adjustable sides as was common in bespoke clothing in England in the 1950s. The adjustable sides work perfectly. They are feature a buttoned ticket pocket on the seam. The cut and shaping of these trousers is exquisite.

This feature is simply filled with handwork throughout. There is no maker's tags included, but i can tell you that it was made over the course of several weeks by a tailor at the Army and Navy store in London c.1959.

This suit is a wonderful rarity! Moreover, it's in excellent condition--stunning condition, given its age! There is, of course, some discoloration to the cream lining of the vest and the trousers, commensurate with age, but no other flaw at all.

Give its beauty, quality, rarity, and highly desirable size, how about just *$175, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS?* Given the quality of this suit, this really is an absolute steal, especially since three-piece suits of far lower quality than this were fetching in excess of $1000 on eBay last year.

*Measurements:
*
Jacket:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31

Trousers:

Waist: 15 3/4 (with 2 1/2" to let out)
Inseam: 32 (+1 1/2) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest:

Width across cloth: 18
Length: 24 1/4 (tip to tip)





        

*2) GRAIL! London-Made Three-piece Worsted Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1.*

This suit was made for, and owned by, the same gentleman for whom the suit above was made--and it's of precisely the same astounding quality, and in precisely the same wonderful condition.

The cloth of this suit is lighter weight than that of the first suit, above; it would still be described as a heavy cloth in modern terms, though. It is a solid charcoal, and, like the suit above, is a beautiful example of mid-century British tailoring. It features a three-button front, darting, military shoulders, and four button cuffs. The jacket is unvented. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed; as with (1), above, this lining in this suit has been applied to ensure that it conforms to the shape of the jacket, as has been shaped, darted, and seamed accordingly. the jacket is unvented.

The vest has an adjustable back, four fully functional front pockets, and is fully lined. It is unvented. The trousers are pleated and beautifully cut and shaped. They feature buttons for braces (suspenders) on the exterior, and hence lack belt loops They have a button fly.

As is to be expected, this suit features vast amounts of handwork throughout. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Again, given the beauty, rarity, and provenance of this suit, it's an absolute bargain at *just $175, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS*. Again, this really is an absolute steal.

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 3/4

Trousers:

Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 to let out)
Length: 32 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs.

Vest:

Width, across the cloth: 16
Length: 23 1/4, tip to tip.



         

*3) GRAIL! Heavy Tweed Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1. Dated 1957. ASTOUNDING condition, and absolutely beautiful!*

This is stunning! As you'd expect from mid-century British tailoring, this is cut from very, very seriously heavy tweed indeed. It's unlikely to be Keeper's tweed, since Keeper's tends to be monocoloured and unpatterned, but it might be--and if it is, this would be a seriously rare jacket indeed, owing to coloured and patterned Keeper's being the province of special (and highly expensive) ordering.

As with the first two suits listed here, this was the property of an English gentleman who had this made for him by his tailor at the Army and Navy Store in Chelsea, London; this suit was made in 1957, and has the cutter identified on it also, as well as the name of the chap who ordered it. The twee is, as I mentioned above, a very, very serious tweed indeed, being very heavy and also likely thornproof. While it is unlikely to be Keeper's tweed, it has the same heavy-duty hand as Keeper's does--this will last for ever with just minimal care. This is tweed as you want it to be! It's a beautiful, dusty green mottled with sky blue, all heathered together, and when you look closer you see that it has a beautiful subtle and complex windowpane overcheck of skyblue woven into the heathery fabric. You'll need to click on my thumbnails to get an idea of this--it's much more beautiful in person.

This jacket was made to be worn on its owner's estate in the Scottish Borders. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, with the lining of this applied with the same care as that of the other two suits, above. The interior pockets are slightly slanted, for ease of access. It features twin vents at the rear, and single button cuffs, as is common on British gentry country tweeds. The trousers are pleated, with the shaping and cut of them being beautifully and carefully done by hand. They feature a side adjuster, buttons for braces, and lack belt loops. feature a zipped fly.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, with two minor flaws. The interior lining of the trousers is stained, commensurate with age and use, and there is some loose stitching in the lining of the jacket by the rear right-hand vent----a fix of a few moments for a dry-cleaner tailor, as it's on a seam.

Suits of this quality and provenance are very, very rare indeed--and so, like its brothers, above, this is a steal at* just $175, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 7/8

Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Inseam: 32 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.





        

*4) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Oxxford "Fawnskin" classic charcoal suit *

This is absolutely beautiful! This suit is Oxxford's "Manhattan" model, and is constructed from lovely, soft Oxxford Fawnskin cloth--so soft and with such a lovely hand and drape it might at first touch appear to be a cashmere blend. The suit is a classic and versatile charcoal grey. It is a contemporary two button front model, with daring and four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and half lined. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition; the sole flaw is a red cross on the interior tag to prevent return to Neiman Marcus.

*Asking just $95, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured.

Tagged a 44T, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 33

Waist: 19
Inseam: 33 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



    

*5) BEAUTIFUL & Classic IVY 3/2 suit by The Princeton Clothing Co. in miniature grey herringbone.*

This is an absolutely beautiful suit! Made for The Princeton Clothing Co., which was the runner-up Ivy company to the likes of Langrock, Hilton, Royce, and The English Shop, this beautiful suit is cut from a classic and versatile mid-grey cloth in miniature herringbone. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely 3/2 lapel. It is also subtly darted--unusual for a 3/2 jacket--and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This suit was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)



     

*6) GRAIL! Three-Piece Suit in miniature herringbone.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic and lovely grey-blue herringbone cloth, this wonderful three-piece suit is fully canvassed and fully lined in a lovely complementary and vibrant sky blue lining. It features three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is beautifully cut with a contemporary two button front and subtle darting. The vest features four fully functional front pockets, is fully lined (also in blue), and has a fully adjustable back. The trousers are flat front, uncuffed, and feature belt loops.

This suit carries no maker's labels, but it was clearly made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, except that the three buttons on the left hand cuff are all snapped in half, and the front button of the vest has suffered a similar fate. But these minor flaws are very easy and cheap to fix.

Given the desirability of three piece suits, especially in such a classic patterning and colourway, this is a steal at *just $115, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
length: 32

Waist: 16 (+2)
Inseam: 34 1/4 (+2 3/4)

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25



      

*
7) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in Classic Charcoal with Cream Pinstripe*

The top of the line of Brooks' OTR offerings, this lovely suit is a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features two button cuffs. It also has a single centre vent. It is cur from a classical charcoal cloth with a cream pinstripe. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed; they feature both buttons for braces and belt loops It was Union made in the USA..

Slightly rumpled from storage, this suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged 45R, this measures: *

Chest: 22 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 28 (+1/2)



      

*8) GRAIL! Oxxford Super Worsted Suit in Classic Grey Glen Plaid.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Fully canvassed and half-lined, this beautiful suit is cut from a wonderful, heavier Super Worsted cloth, that gives it a beautiful hand and drape--and is sure to wear like iron. The colourway is also lovely--a medley of classic charcoals and midgreys in a classic glen plaid pattern. This is a lovely, lovely suit! It features a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. The trousers feature belt loops as well as buttons for braces (suspenders); they are also cuffed. They feature a very small and neat pleat that's about 1 1/2" vertical at the first belt loop on either side, for shaping.

The tailoring is, as you'd expect from Oxxford, excellent. This is from the "Heritage" line. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, or offer.

Tagged a 48T, this is smaller, measuring:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 191/8
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuffs.



     

*9) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, betweenm two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*10) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in dark navy*

This is another lovely suit from the top of Brooks Brothers' OTR line! Cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this lovely suit is cut from a mid-weight dark, dark navy cloth. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It features pick stitching on the lapels. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suit is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in conservatively Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:

The now defunct size 46ML, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 3/4
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.



     

*11) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in miniature grey herringbone!*

This is beautiful! Made as part of Brooks Brothers' old-school "346" line (not to be confused with the current outlet version of "346") this is cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional two button cuffs. It also has a single centre vent, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $65, or offer.

Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/4 
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 20 1/2
Inseam: 28 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.





   

*12) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*13) H. Freeman Ivy Two Button Sack in Classic Grey*

This is that trad. rarity, a two button sack! This suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is cut as a sack, but has a contemporary two-button front, rather than a 3/2 closure. It has a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It's cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in classic and versatile grey. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This suit does has a small mark on the left-hand sleeve, as shown, which is faint and might come out with dry cleaning. As such, it is in in very Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*only $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 46L; Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
length: 30 1/2

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1 1/4), with 2" cuff.



   

*14) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*

Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. With the exception of a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



   

*
PREVIOUSLY LISTED:*

*15) NTW Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*16) Brooks Brothers "Madison" 1818 pinstripe suit.*

A lovely, classic suit! The is a charcoal with cream pinstripes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a centre vent. It was Union made in the USA. It features four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit has a small smudge on the top of the left shoulder, as well as a smudge on the front and one on the trousers; these are from dry cleaning detergent and will almost certainly be easily removed with dry cleaning; given this, though, it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

$35, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/8

Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 15 3/4



   

*17) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$30 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*18) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*19) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*20) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$15, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*21) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA< this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19



   

*22) Brooks Brothers "Makers" classic grey suit*

A classic grey suit, the wardrobe staple! This is from Brooks Brothers, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated.

This does has a couple of superficial white marks on the lapel and right hand front, but these will easily come out with dry cleaning. Because of them, however, this is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is

*just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

Inseam: 26 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful Gieves and Hawkes for Bloomingdale's 40R brown and tan plaid sport coat. The coat is fully lined with a center vent. Made in the USA, it is 2-button and tailored from 100% silk.
> It can be yours for *$20 shipped CONUS! *
> P2P--------21.75"
> Shoulders-19"
> BOC-------30.5"
> Sleeves---25.75"


If I were larger this would be mine already.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hats and Caps!*

I have several very nice hats to pass on today!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING EVERYWHERE IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
1) McGregor Cap. Made in the USA; wool. This has a snap brim. Excellent condition. Size Small; measures c. 20 1/2". Asking $20, or offer.

  

2) Camel coloured cap. Made in USA. Size Large; measures c.22. Some discoloration to the interior sweatband, hence Good/Very Good condition. Asking $8, shipped.

*(From 32rollandrock)*

  

3) Lovely Irish Tweed walking hat! Classic grey herringbone with flecks of moss green, gorse yellow, sky blue, and pumpkin orange. Some minor interior discoloration, hence Very Good condition. Measures 22 1/4. Asking just $22, or offer.

   

4) Hanna Hats of Donegal, Ireland tweed walking hat. Excellent condition! An Ivy classic, in a classic tweed. Size 7/57; measures 20 1/4. Asking just $25, or offer.

    

5) OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch hat

NOT from the current mall incarnation of Abercrombie & Fitch, this hat is from when the firm was a real outdoor supplier, sourcing its goods from traditional American companies rather than China. This hat was made by the Quaker Marine Supply Co. of Conshohocken, PA. The tweed is a classic herringbone, the band is leather, and the interior is waterproofed. This hat carries the old-school A&F label of green script on black. The interior circumference measures c. 21 1/2". Apart from some very minor scuffing to the band, this hat is in excellent condition. *Asking just $24, or offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Chesterfield Coat!*

This is an absolutely beautiful example of that Trad/Ivy classic, the Chesterfield topcoat! Made for Brooks Brothers, this beautiful coat is cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in a dark charcoal miniature herringbone weave, accented with the traditional velvet collar. The beauty of the patterning of this coat is that it takes its formality down a notch from its solid-charcoal brethren, and hence makes it much more versatile.

This coat appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined. It features a concealed placket at the front, and a single hook vent at the rear. It is, naturally, beautifully tailored, and has a wonderful drape. It has very natural shoulders. The two deep front pockets are both lined in soft cotton duck for durability and comfort.

It does have one minor and easily remedied flaw; there is a separation of the seam at the back for about 1 1/2", as shown. This, though, it an easy fix for any competence dry-cleaner tailor. Because of this, though, this coat is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Tagged a 40XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22 
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 /34
Length: 47 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining coats!*

*I have several BEAUTIFUL tweed overcoats and topcoats to pass on today!

As always, ALL ITEMS INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​
1) Classic Ivy Overcoat in herringbone tweed
*
This is absolutely lovely! Cut from heavyweight tweed in a classic grey herringbone, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features two deep, flapped, front pockets, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. Styled in Great Britain, this will last for decades with proper care. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 3/4



    

*2) GRAIL!! Absolutely STUNNING double breasted Irish tweed topcoat with "fur" collar and lining!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat=--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2013. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, comparable to Brooks' Polo coat or Chesterfield.

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. There's even a buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar!

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it's last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this is double-breasted. As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*As such, this beauty is a steal at just $125--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 3/4





       

*3) The Enfield Outercoat, for Browning of Fifth Avenue.*

Beautiful! Made for Browning of Fifth AVenue--a store that competed for Trad customers with Wallach's--this Enfield Outercoat is cut from a lovely and unusual step pattern tweed in black, cream, and grey. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features fully functional buckles and straps at the cuffs so that you can protect your wrists and arms from chilly breezes. It has lapped seams on the shoulders, sleeves, and down the centre back, and features a single centre vent. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement, and the two deep front slash pockets are lined with cotton drill, for both warmth and sturdiness. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49*--far less than the going rate on eBay or Etsy for these classic coats!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: c. 34 (+1 1/2) (Measured like a shirt, as raglan sleeves)
Shoulder: NA
Length: 40 3/4



       

*4) CLASSIC Pendleton Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

Another classic herringbone tweed topcoat, this one in a lighter grey, and from Pendleton! This is a beautiful coat; cut from a grey herringbone tweed with the occasional vertical stripe of pumpkin orange running through it, this is similar to classic Harris tweed colouring and patterning. The coat features a full lining, a single centre vent, a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. The two front pockets are deep and lined in cotton drill; the right-hand side pocket has a change pocket inside, also. The breast pocket is still basted shut. It was Union Made in the USA. This coat is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $49 , or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



    

*5) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2



   

*6) c. 44, 46 MADE IN ENGLAND Classic 1960s Brooks Brothers WOOL GABARDINE Balmacaan raincoat!*

This is wonderful! A classic 1960s balmacaan raincoat from Brooks Brothers, this is cut from the quintessential Ivy League Golden-Era fabric, wool gabardine! This coat was Made in England, and dates from the time when Brooks was using the block white letters on its labels. It features a concealed placket, lapped seams on the shoulders, flanks, raglan sleeves, and down the centre back, and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined.

It does have some minor repairable issues. The lining needs some re-stitching at the shoulders, it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and it's missing two front buttons; I'll include a set of non-original replacements for these, though. There is also some minor spotting on the front, which I only just noticed--so this is very hard to see! As such, this is in Good condition, and with soem minor TLC will give you good service for decades to come!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulders: NA
Length: 43 1/2



  

*7) 40L Brooks Brothers trenchcoat. *

Another Trad classic! This is cut from Brooks Brothers "Poplin Weave" fabric, which is 65/35 poly/cotton, for wrinkle resistance and durability. It features Brooks Brothers' plaid lining in the body of the coat, as well as inside the interior zippered security pocket--a feature that Burberry coats lack, to their detriment. This has a gun flap, adjustable straps at the cuffs, its original belt, and a fully functional metal hook and eye throat latch system for protection against the elements. It has two deep slash front pockets and epaulettes, and raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It originally came with a zip-in liner, which is now absent, but could be easily replaced at Brooks if you so wish. There is also a small hole in one of the pockets at the end--an easy fix, especially since it won't be seen by anyone!  And two of the buttonholes could use re-stitching, as shown, but are fully useable as they are.

This coat comes complete with its original two spare buttons.

Overall, this is in Very Good condition, and is a steal at *just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35
Shoulder: NA
Length: 46



       

*8) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have two small flaws, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and a very small hole in the wool shell by the cuff and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41


----------



## SartorialSpender

*NWT Shaggy Dogs in Medium!*









Three Shaggy Dogs, brand new with tags (from the Fall 2006 season). Size Medium. Tags indicate prices of $110-$120 each, but as we all know J. Press charges $230 for them these days.

Colors are (from top to bottom) sunshine, cummin (sic.), and asparagus. All gorgeous. If only they fit. . .

Please ask for additional photos, etc.

$145 each shipped in the United States, or $420 for the set.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I will consider reasonable offers, trades. Contact if you need to see better photos.

Vineyard Vines
Large $10



* Asking $25*Hickey Freeman*Model:*Mahogany Collection*Color(s)*Purple, Navy, Grey, and White*Pattern:*Lg Check*Collar:*Spread*Sleeve Style:*Button*Sleeve:*26"*P2P:*22"*Shoulder:*18.5"*Length:*31"*Pockets:*None*Fabric:*100% Cotton*Condition:*BNWT

[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


*Asking $12*Britches Weathered Chambray
*Color(s)*Blue, White, Wheat, Brown*Pattern:*See Photos*Collar:*Semi Spread*Sleeve Style:*Button*Sleeve:*21"*P2P:*23"*Shoulder:*18"*Length:*31"*Pockets:*2 Button Through*Fabric:**Condition:*


[/URL]

*Asking $8*Banana Republic*Color(s)*Green & White*Pattern:*Check*Collar:*Semi*Sleeve Style:*Button*Sleeve:*23.5"*P2P:*22"*Shoulder:*17"*Length:*29.5"*Pockets:**Fabric:**Condition:*
[/URL]


*Asking $12*Boss Hugo Boss*Color(s)*Salmon*Pattern:*Solid*Collar:*Semi Spread*Sleeve Style:*Button*Sleeve:*25"*P2P:*24"*Shoulder:*20"*Length:*32"*Pockets:*Single*Fabric:*100% Cotton*Condition:*
[/URL]


*Asking $15*E. Zegna*Color(s)*Ecru, Brown, Tan, Blue*Pattern:*Stipre*Collar:*BC*Sleeve Style:*Button*Sleeve:**P2P:**Shoulder:**Length:**Pockets:*Single*Fabric:*Linen*Condition:*
[/URL]


*Asking $13*Ralph Lauren*Color(s)*Multi*Pattern:*Madrass*Collar:*BD*Sleeve Style:*Button*Sleeve:*24"*P2P:*24.5"*Shoulder:*19"*Length:*31"*Pockets:*None*Fabric:*100% Hand Woven Cotton*Condition:*Made in Hong Kong
[/URL]
[/URL]

*Asking $30*Luciano Barbera *Color(s)*Multi Color *Pattern:*See photos *Collar:*BD*Sleeve Style:*Button*Sleeve:*26"*P2P:*24"*Shoulder:*Single*Length:*31"*Pockets:*Single*Fabric:**Condition:*
[/URL]


*Asking $20*E. Zegna*Color(s)*Solid*Pattern:*Satin & Textured Striped*Collar:*Semi Spread*Sleeve Style:*French Cuff*Sleeve:*23" to Cuff*P2P:*21"*Shoulder:*19"*Length:*31"*Pockets:*N/A*Fabric:*100% Cotton*Condition:*





BBBF Button Under Collar

[/URL]




*Brand:*Tommy Bahama *Color(s)*Green & White *Pattern:*Stripe*Collar:*Semi Spread *Sleeve Style:**Sleeve:*Button*P2P:*24"*Shoulder:*20"*Length:*30.5"*Pockets:*Single*Fabric:*100% Cotton *Condition:*
[/URL]


*Asking $8*RTK Shirt Makers*Color(s)**Pattern:*Check*Collar:*Straight*Sleeve Style:*Double Button*Sleeve:*23"*P2P:*24"*Shoulder:*20"*Length:*33"*Pockets:* Single*Fabric: *100% Cotton*Condition:*

[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


*Asking $15*Zachary Prell*Color(s)*Multi*Pattern:*Stripe*Collar:*Semi Spread*Sleeve Style:* Double Button*Sleeve:**P2P:**Shoulder:**Length:**Pockets:**Fabric:**Condition:*

[/URL]



*Brand:*Equilibrio*Color(s)*Grey, Brown,and Powder Blue*Pattern:*See Photos*Collar:*Semi Spread Button Under*Sleeve Style:*Mitered, Buttoned*Sleeve:*27.75"*P2P:*24"*Shoulder:*21.5"*Length:*33/34*Pockets:**Fabric:*None*Condition:*



Johnston & Murphy Split Toe Signature Series Made In Italy Size 10.5D Asking $25
Finely crafted dress shoes with an incredible lightweight feel.
· Advanced construction delivers premium quality, improved flexibility and cushioning in a substantially lighter-weight design.
· Rich detailing combines classic style with a modern touch.
· Full sheepskin lining, molded EVA and multi-layered insole with full sheepskin cover for the most comfortable fit and feel.
· Contoured gel heel insert for added cushioning.
· Combination leather and rubber sole provides traction and durability.
·  Signature Comfort System uses advanced technology with a contoured gel insert and flexible cushioning to deliver premium comfort and superior quality.
· Refurbishment services are available to restore to look and feel virtually brand-new when shoes become worn.
[/URL]

[/URL]


----------



## Danny

LL Bean Handsewn Moccasins Blucher Moc 9 D. These have a moderate amount of wear, but they're not worn out at all [I just need to size up]. There are some scuffs, etc, [see the fronts] just the nature of the colored leather they use these days that seems to rub off fairly quickly. The leather is fairly flexible, so anything that might look weird in the photos is probably just the shoe trees inside [they're not included]. I have tape over one of the aglets as it had been damaged. These are the laces as supplied from Bean and as others have discussed, they are a little long so maybe you'd want to get other ones anyway. I just double knot and it shortens them up a little. In any case, they're still great shoes, so if you are looking for a pair but not to spend $80 on them&#8230;these are $22 CONUS.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/oak7.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/ve05.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/ezjo.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/lzrj.JPG/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/9h36.jpg/


----------



## Jovan

*Winter closet clearing -- make me offers or trades!*

PayPal only. All prices include Priority Mail shipping to the continental USA. Open to offers and trades. Private message me. Make me an offer I can't refuse! (Just no horse heads, please.)

Click images for larger views.*

Richman Brothers Gun Check Tweed Sport Coat, approx. 42R*

This vintage '60s jacket is in great condition, nearly deadstock. The tweed fabric has a unique blue-grey, black, and rust coloured gun check. Two button sack cut, side vents, slightly rounded narrow notch lapels, hacking pockets, and two buttons on the sleeve. Nice and toasty for the cooling temps outside.

Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Back Length: 31.25"

Asking just $40 shipped.







*
Brooks Brothers Plaid Camelhair Sport Coat, tagged 41R*

Another warm and fuzzy jacket for the winter. The camelhair fabric has a grey and black plaid with a golden overcheck. Two button darted, centre vent, regular notch lapels, straight pockets, and four buttons on the sleeve. This looks to be a more recent make, perhaps early 2000s, judging by the labels and cut. Made in the USA, though!

Chest: 45"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Back Length: 31"

Asking just $40 shipped.









*Sears "Keywate" Tropical Wool Blazer, approx. 44R*

Not too early to do some spring/summer shopping, right? This vintage '60s jacket is pretty much like new, even the pockets are basted shut. Two button sack cut, side vents, rounded narrow notch lapels, hacking pockets, and two buttons on the sleeve. You'll be prepared for the next season of _Mad Men_ with this.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 45"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Back Length: 30.5"

Asking just $40 shipped.







*Hart Schaffner Marx Cotton/Poly Rain Mac, tagged 40S*

Like many old raincoats, this dark grey rain mac has sadly lost its zip-in wool liner. That said, it should still perform admirably during a storm -- the cotton/poly fabric appears to be bonded to rubber. There are a couple of small, barely noticeable stains on it, see the pictures. Has a fly front, half-raglan construction (which is rare nowadays), throat latch, and decorative button straps on the sleeves plus a small hidden tab to further close the bottom. The tag claims it is machine or hand washable, though I'd recommend dry cleaning it instead.

Chest: 48"
Waist: 48"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Back Length: 41"

Asking just $30 shipped.

















*Brand Unknown Bonded Cotton Raincoat, approx. 40R*

This navy raincoat looks to be from about the '40s or '50s. No tags to indicate any of its provenance, but it's a great old piece. Double breasted 6x3 front, belt back, one button on the sleeve.

Chest: 48"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Back Length: 44"

Asking just $40 shipped.


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful coats, Jovan... Now, if you weren't so darn thin.:wink2:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Drops. Make me an offer, guys.



DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm selling a few things from my closet here that didn't work for whatever reason. For a few of them, this is their second showing on the Exchange.
> *
> Italian wool twills, size 34*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2i50zm9efptffwg/2013-11-16 10.01.40.jpg
> 
> Charcoal. Pleated and cuffed. 1.5" cuffs
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 16.5"
> Inseam: 31"
> 
> *$12 shipped
> 
> Lands End wide whale cords, 34
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d559l7wpxfut91/2013-11-16 10.05.41.jpgGoldenrod. 1.5" of material on either side of the waist to let.
> Waist: 17"Inseam: 31"
> 
> *$20 shipped
> *
> *Varsity Town Madisonaire glen plaid sport coat, ~38R
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vk6imuirbtej39f/2013-11-16 10.09.21.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/stbxu2oc6aj8sks/2013-11-16 10.09.33.jpg
> 
> Christian wrote up something about this everyman's t ivy outfit a few months back. It has all the right details: natural shoulders, slightly tapered 3/2 sack cut 1/4 lined and made of a lightweight wool or wool blend.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.75"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 26.75"
> Chest: 19.5"
> *
> $40 shipped
> 
> Nailhead Harris tweed, ~40L
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9creejowghlgqij/2013-11-16 10.19.46.jpgTwo button. Darted. 1/4 lined and in great shape. Hasn't been worn much.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25.75"
> Chest: 20.5"
> *$30 shipped
> 
> Heavy 3/2 Harris Tweed, ~38R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wm5xtxsmp666el/2013-11-16 10.23.30.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtvv4sibu39kc70/2013-11-16 10.23.41.jpg
> 
> It pains me to part with this one, but its a bit too short for me. Undarted 3/2 sack, hook vent, swelled edges and very heavy material. 1/4 lined. Older Harris Tweed label.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 27"
> Chest: 20"
> 
> *$40 shipped
> **
> '80's J. Press herringbone single breasted overcoat
> *
> (see link below for a much better photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4cpfzx3o67zpobg/2013-11-16 10.14.40.jpg
> 
> I was surprised to find this jacket in . To my eye, it looks identical to the coat on the right (click for full image):
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell which herringbone it might be, but its certainly a lovely dark grey. In great condition.
> 
> As for sizing, the measurements are below, but I'm at a loss as to what size it might be. The shoulders seem a bit narrow, but the chest and sleeve sizing make me believe its for someone closer to a 44. If anyone has an opinion on this, please let me know.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 44"
> Sleeves: 26" + ~1.75 to let
> Chest: 23.75"
> 
> Looking to recoup what I paid, so asking
> 
> *$80 shipped*


----------



## Coffee Mug

New lower prices.



Coffee Mug said:


> A few 42L coats and suits up for sale. All prices include shipping within the US.
> [HR][/HR]
> *Brooks Brothers blazer. 42L, made in the USA. $40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measures 18" at the shoulder, 22" at the chest, 32" from the bottom of the collar, and 26" at the sleeves.[HR][/HR]
> *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit. 42L, made in Italy. $75
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Regent cut, black pinstripes, side vents. Measures 19" at the shoulder, 21.5" at the chest, 32.5" from the bottom of the collar. 25.5" right sleeve, 26" left sleeve. Trousers are tagged 35, and measure 17" at the waist, 44" outseam, 33" inseam, 1.5" cuff.
> 
> [HR][/HR]*Paul Stuart double-breasted suit. 42L, made in Canada. $75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by Samuelsohn. Measures 18" at the shoulder, 21" at the chest, 32.5" from the back of the collar, and 26" at the sleeves. Trousers are 18" at the waist, with a 44" outseam and 33" inseam. 2" cuff.
> [HR][/HR]
> *Brooks Brothers tweed coat. 42L, made in the USA. $40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measures 18.5" at the shoulder, 21.5" at the chest, 32.5" from the bottom of the collar, and 25" at the sleeves.
> [HR][/HR]
> *Brooks Brothers herringbone coat. 42L, made in the USA. $40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weave is brown and gray; the close-ups are the most accurate. Measures 19" at the shoulder, 22" at the chest, 32.5" from the bottom of the collar, and 25.5" at the sleeves.
> [HR][/HR]


----------



## etown883

Great condition Brooks Brothers black punch cap toes in 8.5 c. Half insole is gone, but is a cheap fix. Leather is in great shape. Hardly used. Made in England. Either churches or Crockett and jones. Looking for 100 shipped for CONUSA or offer.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Those are made by Cheaney on the 911 last. Good, but not quite C&J good.


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops.....

Next are two recent Ben Silver French Cuff button downs. One is tagged 17/35 and the other 17/34, but both wear on the 34 side otherwise I'd be keeping them. Asking $35.00>>>30.00each shipped or $60.00>>>$55.00 for the pair.







The white with blue windowpane is cut a bit slimmer than the other.


----------



## etown883

Thanks. I was unsure. I wish they fit!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## AshScache

Coming soon.....3 3/2 roll, (1 grey and 2 navy) striped Brooks Brothers suits, 2 in 41L, 1 in 42L as well as three Brooks Brothers tweed blazers in 42L and a J.Press that I haven't measured yet.

First J.Press in the wild--very excited!


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD*



Patrick06790 said:


> More Shoes I Don't Use:
> 
> It's a long story, but the gist is it took me a while to figure out my shoe size (9D in almost everything).
> 
> These are 9 1/2 C, and they fit, but I found their equivalents in 9D so these are just sitting around gathering dust (which I brushed off for the photos).
> 
> AE Sanford, dark brown. Significant wear on heel, sole not so much. Inside is quite murky. This pair of shoes is ripe for a recraft, which is why you can have them for $25 shipped CONUS.
> 
> AE Lloyd, medium brown. These are in better shape, heels and soles have lots of miles left, inside is clean. Take these for $55 shipped.
> 
> Or take both for $75 shipped.


*SOLD*


----------



## Patrick06790

For some reason I can't edit the post.

Suede pair is sold.

Take the remaining two for $80 shipped CONUS, or $45 singly.


Patrick06790 said:


> Shoes I Don't Use
> 
> Allen Edmonds Cornells, all 9D. Black calf, tan calf, dark brown suede. Lightly worn, especially the suede.
> 
> I would love to sell these as a lot. How about all three shipped CONUS for $135?
> 
> Or singly:
> 
> Tan calf have the most wear, which isn't much - $45 shipped CONUS
> Black calf - $45 shipped CONUS
> Suede - These are almost mint. $55 shipped CONUS


----------



## plupy

CLEARING THE DECKS OF SOME NECKTIES, OLD AND NEW
All prices include shipping. Paypal regular not gift, so I can print postage right from there. I pack ties rolled in tissue paper as I don't have easy access to boxes - let me know if that's a problem. Open to offers & will always discount for multiple orders.


Vintage English silk paisleys. Both of these have _light spotting_ which honestly doesn't show when worn and likely would come out at the cleaners. Priced accordingly at $4.50 each or both for $7.50. (L) Saks Fifth Avenue ca 1960s - 2 7/8" wide; (R ) J. Press - The Beaufort Knot ca 1970s 3 1/8"

Vineyard Vines hockey print ties. Worn only once or twice. Only have 1 red, not 2 as shown. $12.50 each. Red is 3" wide; blue is a custom print for our local youth hockey team -- looks generic-hockey enough to wear anywhere and the blue is nice. 3 3/4" wide. Have 2 blues.

Stripes! J. Crew maroon, mostly unworn $10; J. Press dark blue ca. 1990s, slight fraying to tips & 1 light snag $7.50; J. Press blue & gold stripes ca 1990s $12.50

Bowties! $9.50 each; $25 OBO for all three. Vintage madras ca. 1960s - no maker tag, 1 1/2" wide, previous owner's name written on back*MADRAS CLAIMED*; Robert Talbott rust stripe ca 1980s, 1light snag, 1 1/2" wide; T M Lewin of Jermyn Street London blue with white stripes ca 1980s 2" wide.*LEWIN CLAIMED*


Christmas tie! Vera Bradley Designs print on cotton, similar to Liberty material ca 1980s 3 1/2" wide. $7.50


My favorite: Wool J. Press horizontal regimental stripes like a cricket scarf or a Rooster tie of yore. I got it new at Press when I first came to New York in 1989. Wore it a lot as a young buck but hardly anymore so it's ready for a new home. The J. Press tag was glued on and fell off soon after but I promise it came from the old shop on 44th Street. There is one factory flaw - a cut in the back of the tie about 1/2" wide -- doesn't show. I could have returned it but I loved the tie too much and besides, only I knew about the flaw. 2 1/4" wide. $15.00 *CLAIMED*


----------



## Titus_A

Tweedy,

Some of those suits on the last page are to die for. The overcoats on this page are good too. Mercifully, I don't think I would get a good fit out of any of them. But I'd like a round of applause for Tweedy all the same, for putting these pieces out there, and with such fantastic presentation.


----------



## Reuben

Seconded, and I'm severely tempted to try and make the brooks brothers herringbone suit work despite the sleeves being much too short and already owning an amazing slate blue herringbone tweed red label JAB suit. Honestly, if he set his house up as a museum to his finds I'd happily pay admission to visit.



Titus_A said:


> Tweedy,
> 
> Some of those suits on the last page are to die for. The overcoats on this page are good too. Mercifully, I don't think I would get a good fit out of any of them. But I'd like a round of applause for Tweedy all the same, for putting these pieces out there, and with such fantastic presentation.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*A great selection of Sweaters!*
*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; appears new; Vintage Tag!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25* *LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 23.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $35**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 25"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2C: 21.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 25.5"
*PRICE: $25* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 33"
S2C: 22.5"
P2C: 20.5"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $35**LL Bean Gray/Purple & Teal Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
S2C: 21"
P2C: 18"
P2H: 15"
BOC: 24"
*PRICE: $35**Brooks Brothers Grey w/Blue V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks new! (If I didn't live
in the mediterranean desert, this would be in my closet!)
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED:* Medium
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 35"
S2C: 27"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $35* 

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

sbdive, that is a great selection of sweaters.


----------



## TweedyDon

Titus_A said:


> Tweedy,
> 
> Some of those suits on the last page are to die for. The overcoats on this page are good too. Mercifully, I don't think I would get a good fit out of any of them. But I'd like a round of applause for Tweedy all the same, for putting these pieces out there, and with such fantastic presentation.


Thank you--that's *very* kind! 

Next--formalwear!


----------



## AshScache

Three great sportcoats up for offer tonight--if ANY oft hem fit, they'd be in my closet.

#1: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in black/grey herringbone, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, two button cuffs

Tagged 42L, measures:

Sleeve: 24.25"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31" (BOC)
Chest/ p2p: 21.5"

Only slight defect is some loose thread on the lining at the armpit. Easy fix, and only on one side.

$50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.




#2: J.Press 3/2 sack in brown herringbone, fully lined, three button cuffs

No tag, measures:

Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulders: 19.25"
Length: 31" (BOC)
Chest/ p2p: 22.5"

$50 paypal personal payment, with shipping or best offer.






#3: Harris Tweed 3/2 sack made for "Class" mens store in Dover, DE, 1/2 lined, three button cuffs

No tag, measures:

Sleeve: 25"
Shoulders: 18.75"
Length: 31" (BOC)
Chest/ p2p: 22"

$50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Shoutout to patelsd for super fast shipment and a great unstructured cotton blazer. 

Word of warning to gents who pick things up and put them down: BB Fitzgerald armholes will not be kind to your upper arms.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Dieu et les Dames said:


> sbdive, that is a great selection of sweaters.


Better hurry up and get in on it - they're going fast! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Everything else still available besides the first sport coat. Shirts, trousers, and ties going up soon.


Jovan said:


> PayPal only. All prices include Priority Mail shipping to the continental USA. Open to offers and trades. Private message me. Make me an offer I can't refuse! (Just no horse heads, please.)
> 
> Click images for larger views.*
> 
> Richman Brothers Gun Check Tweed Sport Coat, approx. 42R*
> 
> This vintage '60s jacket is in great condition, nearly deadstock. The tweed fabric has a unique blue-grey, black, and rust coloured gun check. Two button sack cut, side vents, slightly rounded narrow notch lapels, hacking pockets, and two buttons on the sleeve. Nice and toasty for the cooling temps outside.
> 
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 43"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Sleeve: 25.75"
> Back Length: 31.25"
> 
> Asking just sold shipped.
> 
> *
> Brooks Brothers Plaid Camelhair Sport Coat, tagged 41R*
> 
> Another warm and fuzzy jacket for the winter. The camelhair fabric has a grey and black plaid with a golden overcheck. Two button darted, centre vent, regular notch lapels, straight pockets, and four buttons on the sleeve. This looks to be a more recent make, perhaps early 2000s, judging by the labels and cut. Made in the USA, though!
> 
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 41"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Back Length: 31"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sears "Keywate" Tropical Wool Blazer, approx. 44R*
> 
> Not too early to do some spring/summer shopping, right? This vintage '60s jacket is pretty much like new, even the pockets are basted shut. Two button sack cut, side vents, rounded narrow notch lapels, hacking pockets, and two buttons on the sleeve. You'll be prepared for the next season of _Mad Men_ with this.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Back Length: 30.5"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hart Schaffner Marx Cotton/Poly Rain Mac, tagged 40S*
> 
> Like many old raincoats, this dark grey rain mac has sadly lost its zip-in wool liner. That said, it should still perform admirably during a storm -- the cotton/poly fabric appears to be bonded to rubber. There are a couple of small, barely noticeable stains on it, see the pictures. Has a fly front, half-raglan construction (which is rare nowadays), throat latch, and decorative button straps on the sleeves plus a small hidden tab to further close the bottom. The tag claims it is machine or hand washable, though I'd recommend dry cleaning it instead.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 48"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Back Length: 41"
> 
> Asking just $30 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand Unknown Bonded Cotton Raincoat, approx. 40R*
> 
> This navy raincoat looks to be from about the '40s or '50s. No tags to indicate any of its provenance, but it's a great old piece. Double breasted 6x3 front, belt back, one button on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Back Length: 44"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*UPDATE & DROPS!*

*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*


*Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*

The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
 

*VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Corbin Tan Glen Plaid w/Gray & Green Tweed Sport Coat*

The Toggery Shops were a couple of old-school men's shops in San Diego and La Jolla.
From what I can gather, the doors were closed in the early 90's. That seems to be the
time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*VG+ Condition*; Substantial fabric!
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (38-40R-ish)
S2S: 18.75"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 19.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.

There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25 > $23**Brooks Brothers Tan/Brown Houndstooth Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*VG+ Condition*; The pockets are still basted shut,
but this will need at least a good steaming...
2BT Darted; Single vent; 3 button sleeve; Fully lined; Flap Pockets
Made in USA; 78% Silk/22% Wool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*
*HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1987.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**HSM Blue Basket Weave w/Multi-Color Plaid Overlay Tweed Sport Coat*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 

*NEW Condition*; Still has the Medalion and basted pockets
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Imported Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Waist: 22"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 26" +.5"
*PRICE: $35 > $33*
*Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900

*Please PM with questions or interest.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Get Some Cozy Flannel to Cut The Chill!*
*In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

**********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 18.5"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## AshScache

Press is claimed



AshScache said:


> Three great sportcoats up for offer tonight--if ANY oft hem fit, they'd be in my closet.
> 
> #1: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in black/grey herringbone, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, two button cuffs
> 
> Tagged 42L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.25"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 21.5"
> 
> Only slight defect is some loose thread on the lining at the armpit. Easy fix, and only on one side.
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.
> 
> #2: J.Press 3/2 sack in brown herringbone, fully lined, three button cuffs
> 
> No tag, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulders: 19.25"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 22.5"
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping or best offer.
> 
> #3: Harris Tweed 3/2 sack made for "Class" mens store in Dover, DE, 1/2 lined, three button cuffs
> 
> No tag, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulders: 18.75"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 22"
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.


----------



## etown883

Drop to $75. Will entertain offers.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## jogowill

TweedyDon said:


> I don't use the term "grail" lightly, but this thread features several suits that are utterly deserving of the name--including a trio of absolutely gorgeous London-made mid-century suits (tweed, and three-piece worsted!) on which I have full provenance. (They were made for a friend of the family, who was an officer in the very upper-class Blues and Royals regiment of the British army, and who then rose to become a very senior civil servant; the three-piece suits were for his London job, the tweed for running his estate on the Scottish Borders.) I also have another three-piece suit, two beautiful Oxxfords, several 3/2 sacks, and more!
> *
> A veritable cornucopia of sartorial delights!
> 
> As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE THAT SUITS (1) THROUGH (3) ARE FROM THE SAME GENTLEMAN; I WOULD BE VERY HAPPY TO ACCEPT AN OFFER ON ALL THREE!*
> *
> 1) GRAIL! London-Made Mid-Century Worsted Three-Piece Suit.*
> 
> This is absolutely astounding; the stuff that Ralph lauren's dreams are made of! This suit was made for a friend of the family who started his career as an officer in the exclusive Blues and Royals Guards regiment of the British army, and who then became a very senior civil servant in the UK Government. In retirement he ran his family's estate (mainly sheep, some arable; lots of good rough shooting and some decent fishing) on the Scottish Borders. His was a life well lived, and his suits (which I acquired form his son for presentation here) are a beautiful reflection of this.
> 
> Although this was made in the late 1950s it presents as if it were cut last week; it's in absolutely excellent condition. It's hard to know where to start with a suit of this timeless quality, but let's begin with the most noticeable thing: The cloth. Thick, heavy, and sturdy, this is worsted as you'd imagine a worsted chosen by a member of the British gentry to be--this is NOT the thin wool of today's suits, but a cloth that's designed to be worn in the underheated haunts of Whitehall for decades without showing any sign of wear. Had George Smiley had a better tailor and a more country background, he'd have gone for this! This suit is a beautiful dark, dark charcoal, and the patterning is as special as its heft; a miniature herringbone, alternated with the wonderful weave miniature English Brick--tiny, ting rectangles like bricks in an English wall. Both these weaves are so small, however, that you can only see their details by looking closely--the cloth presents at first sight as being solid charcoal, with just a hint of complexity.
> 
> The tailoring matches the quality of the cloth. This suit is, as you'd expect, fully canvassed. It is also fully lined, and impeccably tailored, with as much care and attention shown to ensuring that the lining is as beautifully sculpted as the exterior; these suit features fully shaping seams in the lining, rather than just attaching it as is usual, even with suits as good as Oxxford. The suit is a beautiful example of mid-Century British tailoring; a three button front, shaped and padded shoulders in the British military style (as you'd expect for a former Guards officer), and darted for an elegant silhouette. The cuffs feature four buttons, all with elegant finished (but non-working) buttonholes. The jacket is unvented.
> 
> The vest/waistcoat features four fully functional front pockets, as well as two small vents at the side seams, for ease of movement. It has a fully adjustable back, and is fully lined. The trousers are knife-pleated with a button fly front. They lack belt loops, but have adjustable sides as was common in bespoke clothing in England in the 1950s. The adjustable sides work perfectly. They are feature a buttoned ticket pocket on the seam. The cut and shaping of these trousers is exquisite.
> 
> This feature is simply filled with handwork throughout. There is no maker's tags included, but i can tell you that it was made over the course of several weeks by a tailor at the Army and Navy store in London c.1959.
> 
> This suit is a wonderful rarity! Moreover, it's in excellent condition--stunning condition, given its age! There is, of course, some discoloration to the cream lining of the vest and the trousers, commensurate with age, but no other flaw at all.
> 
> Give its beauty, quality, rarity, and highly desirable size, how about just *$175, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS?* Given the quality of this suit, this really is an absolute steal, especially since three-piece suits of far lower quality than this were fetching in excess of $1000 on eBay last year.
> 
> *Measurements:
> *
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 15 3/4 (with 2 1/2" to let out)
> Inseam: 32 (+1 1/2) with 1 3/4" cuff.
> 
> Vest:
> 
> Width across cloth: 18
> Length: 24 1/4 (tip to tip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) GRAIL! London-Made Three-piece Worsted Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1.*
> 
> This suit was made for, and owned by, the same gentleman for whom the suit above was made--and it's of precisely the same astounding quality, and in precisely the same wonderful condition.
> 
> The cloth of this suit is lighter weight than that of the first suit, above; it would still be described as a heavy cloth in modern terms, though. It is a solid charcoal, and, like the suit above, is a beautiful example of mid-century British tailoring. It features a three-button front, darting, military shoulders, and four button cuffs. The jacket is unvented. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed; as with (1), above, this lining in this suit has been applied to ensure that it conforms to the shape of the jacket, as has been shaped, darted, and seamed accordingly. the jacket is unvented.
> 
> The vest has an adjustable back, four fully functional front pockets, and is fully lined. It is unvented. The trousers are pleated and beautifully cut and shaped. They feature buttons for braces (suspenders) on the exterior, and hence lack belt loops They have a button fly.
> 
> As is to be expected, this suit features vast amounts of handwork throughout. It is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Again, given the beauty, rarity, and provenance of this suit, it's an absolute bargain at *just $175, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS*. Again, this really is an absolute steal.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/8
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> Trousers:
> 
> Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 to let out)
> Length: 32 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs.
> 
> Vest:
> 
> Width, across the cloth: 16
> Length: 23 1/4, tip to tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) GRAIL! Heavy Tweed Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1. Dated 1957. ASTOUNDING condition, and absolutely beautiful!*
> 
> This is stunning! As you'd expect from mid-century British tailoring, this is cut from very, very seriously heavy tweed indeed. It's unlikely to be Keeper's tweed, since Keeper's tends to be monocoloured and unpatterned, but it might be--and if it is, this would be a seriously rare jacket indeed, owing to coloured and patterned Keeper's being the province of special (and highly expensive) ordering.
> 
> As with the first two suits listed here, this was the property of an English gentleman who had this made for him by his tailor at the Army and Navy Store in Chelsea, London; this suit was made in 1957, and has the cutter identified on it also, as well as the name of the chap who ordered it. The twee is, as I mentioned above, a very, very serious tweed indeed, being very heavy and also likely thornproof. While it is unlikely to be Keeper's tweed, it has the same heavy-duty hand as Keeper's does--this will last for ever with just minimal care. This is tweed as you want it to be! It's a beautiful, dusty green mottled with sky blue, all heathered together, and when you look closer you see that it has a beautiful subtle and complex windowpane overcheck of skyblue woven into the heathery fabric. You'll need to click on my thumbnails to get an idea of this--it's much more beautiful in person.
> 
> This jacket was made to be worn on its owner's estate in the Scottish Borders. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, with the lining of this applied with the same care as that of the other two suits, above. The interior pockets are slightly slanted, for ease of access. It features twin vents at the rear, and single button cuffs, as is common on British gentry country tweeds. The trousers are pleated, with the shaping and cut of them being beautifully and carefully done by hand. They feature a side adjuster, buttons for braces, and lack belt loops. feature a zipped fly.
> 
> This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, with two minor flaws. The interior lining of the trousers is stained, commensurate with age and use, and there is some loose stitching in the lining of the jacket by the rear right-hand vent----a fix of a few moments for a dry-cleaner tailor, as it's on a seam.
> 
> Suits of this quality and provenance are very, very rare indeed--and so, like its brothers, above, this is a steal at* just $175, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/8
> Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 30 7/8
> 
> Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Inseam: 32 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Oxxford "Fawnskin" classic charcoal suit *
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! This suit is Oxxford's "Manhattan" model, and is constructed from lovely, soft Oxxford Fawnskin cloth--so soft and with such a lovely hand and drape it might at first touch appear to be a cashmere blend. The suit is a classic and versatile charcoal grey. It is a contemporary two button front model, with daring and four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and half lined. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.
> 
> This suit is in absolutely excellent condition; the sole flaw is a red cross on the interior tag to prevent return to Neiman Marcus.
> 
> *Asking just $95, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured.
> 
> Tagged a 44T, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/8
> Length: 33
> 
> Waist: 19
> Inseam: 33 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) BEAUTIFUL & Classic IVY 3/2 suit by The Princeton Clothing Co. in miniature grey herringbone.*
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful suit! Made for The Princeton Clothing Co., which was the runner-up Ivy company to the likes of Langrock, Hilton, Royce, and The English Shop, this beautiful suit is cut from a classic and versatile mid-grey cloth in miniature herringbone. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely 3/2 lapel. It is also subtly darted--unusual for a 3/2 jacket--and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.
> 
> This suit was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> Waist: 18 3/4
> Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) GRAIL! Three-Piece Suit in miniature herringbone.*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic and lovely grey-blue herringbone cloth, this wonderful three-piece suit is fully canvassed and fully lined in a lovely complementary and vibrant sky blue lining. It features three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is beautifully cut with a contemporary two button front and subtle darting. The vest features four fully functional front pockets, is fully lined (also in blue), and has a fully adjustable back. The trousers are flat front, uncuffed, and feature belt loops.
> 
> This suit carries no maker's labels, but it was clearly made in the USA.
> 
> It is in excellent condition, except that the three buttons on the left hand cuff are all snapped in half, and the front button of the vest has suffered a similar fate. But these minor flaws are very easy and cheap to fix.
> 
> Given the desirability of three piece suits, especially in such a classic patterning and colourway, this is a steal at *just $115, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> length: 32
> 
> Waist: 16 (+2)
> Inseam: 34 1/4 (+2 3/4)
> 
> Vest width: 17
> Vest length: 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 7) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in Classic Charcoal with Cream Pinstripe*
> 
> The top of the line of Brooks' OTR offerings, this lovely suit is a traditional 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features two button cuffs. It also has a single centre vent. It is cur from a classical charcoal cloth with a cream pinstripe. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed; they feature both buttons for braces and belt loops It was Union made in the USA..
> 
> Slightly rumpled from storage, this suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $55, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 45R, this measures: *
> 
> Chest: 22 7/8
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> Waist: 19 1/2
> Inseam: 28 (+1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) GRAIL! Oxxford Super Worsted Suit in Classic Grey Glen Plaid.*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Fully canvassed and half-lined, this beautiful suit is cut from a wonderful, heavier Super Worsted cloth, that gives it a beautiful hand and drape--and is sure to wear like iron. The colourway is also lovely--a medley of classic charcoals and midgreys in a classic glen plaid pattern. This is a lovely, lovely suit! It features a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. The trousers feature belt loops as well as buttons for braces (suspenders); they are also cuffed. They feature a very small and neat pleat that's about 1 1/2" vertical at the first belt loop on either side, for shaping.
> 
> The tailoring is, as you'd expect from Oxxford, excellent. This is from the "Heritage" line. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $95, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 48T, this is smaller, measuring:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 191/8
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> Waist: 19 1/4
> Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*
> 
> This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, betweenm two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!
> 
> It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.
> 
> This suit is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 32
> 
> Waist: 17 7/8
> Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in dark navy*
> 
> This is another lovely suit from the top of Brooks Brothers' OTR line! Cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this lovely suit is cut from a mid-weight dark, dark navy cloth. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It features pick stitching on the lapels. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA.
> 
> This suit is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in conservatively Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $60, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> The now defunct size 46ML, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> length: 31 1/4
> 
> Waist: 20 3/4
> Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in miniature grey herringbone!*
> 
> This is beautiful! Made as part of Brooks Brothers' old-school "346" line (not to be confused with the current outlet version of "346") this is cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional two button cuffs. It also has a single centre vent, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking $65, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 24 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 20 1/2
> Inseam: 28 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*
> 
> This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.
> 
> *Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29
> 
> Waist: 17 7/8
> Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13) H. Freeman Ivy Two Button Sack in Classic Grey*
> 
> This is that trad. rarity, a two button sack! This suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is cut as a sack, but has a contemporary two-button front, rather than a 3/2 closure. It has a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It's cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in classic and versatile grey. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.
> 
> This suit does has a small mark on the left-hand sleeve, as shown, which is faint and might come out with dry cleaning. As such, it is in in very Good condition, and hence I'm asking
> 
> *only $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged 46L; Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist: 19 1/2
> Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1 1/4), with 2" cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*
> 
> Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. With the exception of a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $50, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Tagged a 42.*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> Waist: 18 1/4
> Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> PREVIOUSLY LISTED:*
> 
> *15) NTW Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
> *
> This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at
> 
> *just $30, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> Waist: 16 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16) Brooks Brothers "Madison" 1818 pinstripe suit.*
> 
> A lovely, classic suit! The is a charcoal with cream pinstripes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a centre vent. It was Union made in the USA. It features four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit has a small smudge on the top of the left shoulder, as well as a smudge on the front and one on the trousers; these are from dry cleaning detergent and will almost certainly be easily removed with dry cleaning; given this, though, it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just
> 
> $35, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29 1/8
> 
> Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> Waist: 15 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *
> 
> Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just
> 
> *$30 boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
> Waist: 19 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*
> 
> This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.
> 
> It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.
> 
> *You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
> Waist: 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
> *
> This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.
> 
> The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 43, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31
> 
> Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
> Waist: 19 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*
> 
> This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just
> 
> *$15, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 (+1)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32
> 
> Inseam: 30 (+1)
> Waist: 17 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*
> 
> Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA< this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Tagged a 44L, this measures*:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
> Waist: 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22) Brooks Brothers "Makers" classic grey suit*
> 
> A classic grey suit, the wardrobe staple! This is from Brooks Brothers, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated.
> 
> This does has a couple of superficial white marks on the lapel and right hand front, but these will easily come out with dry cleaning. Because of them, however, this is only in Very Good/Excellent condition, and hence is
> 
> *just $29, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> Inseam: 26 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Waist: 19


Hello TweedyDon,

I am a new member, and thus am not allowed to PM anyone yet, but I'm interested in making an offer on one of your suits (#6, if it's still available). If you are willing to do business with a new member, how might we go about it?

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

jogowill said:


> Hello TweedyDon,
> 
> I am a new member, and thus am not allowed to PM anyone yet, but I'm interested in making an offer on one of your suits (#6, if it's still available). If you are willing to do business with a new member, how might we go about it?
> 
> Thanks!


Alas, I'm afraid that suits 3, 6, 7 and 16 have now all been claimed, and suit 4 is on hold, pending payment.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## jogowill

TweedyDon said:


> Alas, I'm afraid that suits 3, 6, 7 and 16 have now all been claimed, and suit 4 is on hold, pending payment.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!


Blast. I suppose I was a bit slow to inquire. Thanks for your response, though, and I'll certainly be keeping an eye on your posts, as you've clearly got the goods.


----------



## AlanC

Some tie additions. Make me an offer if you like something you see.

*Peter Blair* beach umbrellas
Made in USA 
$20












*Holland & Sherry* little fishes tie
Made in USA
$25












*Altea* woven stripes
Made in Italy
$25














AlanC said:


> Some great ties on offer.
> 
> All prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> *Vineyard Vines* Custom Collection for International Paper
> 
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Crew* Argyle & Sutherland
> Made in Italy
> 
> A great version of a wardrobe standard.
> 
> $22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Purple Label* silver satin tie
> Made in Italy
> 
> Perfect for evening occasions.
> 
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*
> Made in USA
> 
> $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbott* woven stripe
> Made in USA
> 
> $12


----------



## dizzyfan

I've been on the boards for about five years now and have only had pleasant buying experience. But CMDC has really raised the bar. Beautiful and perfectly measured and described sports coats that arrived within days. And get this -- he also sent me a beautiful tie from the university where I work. Wow! Thanks CMDC.


----------



## frosejr

Terrific buying experience with Plupy. Love the cuff links, super fast delivery.

Cheers
Francis


----------



## Barnavelt

Another very pleasing transaction with plupy here as well. Probably the nicest tartan tie I have added to my stable, very well wrapped and at a great price.


----------



## SartorialSpender

Price drop: $135 shipped each or $390 for the set.



SartorialSpender said:


> View attachment 9412
> 
> 
> Three Shaggy Dogs, brand new with tags (from the Fall 2006 season). Size Medium. Tags indicate prices of $110-$120 each, but as we all know J. Press charges $230 for them these days.
> 
> Colors are (from top to bottom) sunshine, cummin (sic.), and asparagus. All gorgeous. If only they fit. . .
> 
> Please ask for additional photos, etc.
> 
> $145 each shipped in the United States, or $420 for the set.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Broken Photo Links


----------



## imme

This might be a silly question, but why is almost everything for sale is so big (not only on this thread, but online in general)? It's not like there are only a few of us short guys around .


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Today's Finds Available*

Today's finds E. Zegna Pleated Trousers Sz 34w $30   

BB Advantage Chino Elliot Model *Claimed*   

Burberry Pleated Sz 38 $60   

Hickey Freeman Collection Sweater Sz Med $25


----------



## tonyanthony1970

What size are suitable for guys of your statue?


----------



## alric

imme said:


> This might be a silly question, but why is almost everything for sale is so big (not only on this thread, but online in general)? It's not like there are only a few of us short guys around .


It's hard! I'm a 36" chest, 31" waist, and 5'7". Stuff our size comes around, but it's certainly more difficult (both here, and in the physical thrift stores themselves). And of course, I have a stack of new (and new to me) pants waiting to be hemmed at the moment.


----------



## Tilton

imme said:


> This might be a silly question, but why is almost everything for sale is so big (not only on this thread, but online in general)? It's not like there are only a few of us short guys around .


Be patient, lots of smaller sizes and shorts come through here. Read the measurements, too, because not everything is sized.

As a side note, I got a banner ad for a clothing company making goods for men under 5'6 earlier today. Interesting because usually the ads have something to do with my recent searches and at 6'2/240, I'm not searching for little man clothes.


----------



## AlanC

Some new items with another appended.

*Sid Mashburn* sport shirt
Tagged size: XXL 
Measures to: 18.25 x 36.5" | P2P: 27"
'As new', still has collar stays.

$35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Rarely seen in the wild, particularly in a larger size, this shirt has a linen like weave, but is all cotton.










 

NWT *Gobi Camelhair* vest
Made in Mongolia
Tagged size 48 (P2P 20")

$30

Be the only one on your block to have one. I've never seen anything quite like it. It would be a great layering piece with tweed or a Barbour.










  

*Alan Paine Shetland*
Made in England
Tagged Size 42 (P2P: 22")

$18 delivered CONUS, Paypal

A Trad staple from the halcyon days. Needs a little TLC, tag is lose and needs to be tacked back in place. There is also pilling from normal use, which you likely want to address. No holes, in fine wearable shape. Sold as-is.














AlanC said:


> Tagged size: 42 (waist)
> Measures: 42 x 35 (unhemmed)
> 
> No tags, but these are stiff and unhemmed.
> 
> Retail: ~$130
> *NOW $35*! Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## Reuben

alric said:


> It's hard! I'm a 36" chest, 31" waist, and 5'7". Stuff our size comes around, but it's certainly more difficult (both here, and in the physical thrift stores themselves). And of course, I have a stack of new (and new to me) pants waiting to be hemmed at the moment.


 I ask the opposite all the time! 46's aren't common, and 46L's are significantly less so. I can only imagine what it's like for a 48 or 50.


----------



## Pink and Green

Tilton said:


> I'm not searching for little man clothes.


I prefer "conservatively sized", thank you. :cool2:


----------



## imme

tonyanthony1970 said:


> What size are suitable for guys of your statue?


I know there are other guys with a similar build to me on AAAC, so I am glad you asked.

Pants: width 32" (though, 31" also works), inseam 29". I recently started buying and wearing pleated 100% wool pants and really am liking the change (though, the dry cleaning part can quickly get expensive; I have some Woolite and Dryel on the way...hopefully they work decently).

Sportcoats/Suits/Topcoats: I'm still trying to pin down jacket and topcoat sizes, but my jacket size seems to be between 36S and 38S. I am interested in sportcoats, but my knowledge of pairing their colors/patterns/styles is quite lacking. I also am interested in getting a topcoat (it's RIDICULOUSLY cold in the Winter), but have never worn one, so am unsure even where to begin. TweedyDon's posts also tempt me, but I know nothing about tweed and still have yet to begin learning about it.

Dress shirts: I've already loaded up on dress shirts (a la eBay and the Charles Tyrwhitt shirt sale a couple weeks ago - from the latter, I bought 9 new French-cuffed shirts for ~$31 each, including shipping!), but I wear 15/33 (Charles Tyrwhitt extra slim) with a pit-to-pit of 19-20". Finding quality shirts with the correct pit-to-pit is TOUGH; I'm still amazed when I see a shirt labelled "small" that has a 14.5" or 15" neck...and a 44" chest! I don't wear tight shirts, but the sizes I refer to above are examples of shirts that are straight/trim/slim enough such that blousing is minimized. Costco actually sells a bunch of CK slim fit non-iron cotton dress shirts for $20 that look good and fit well - I bought two, but am still undecided about the quality of the material.

Ties: Traditional length and width are fine (I've worn them ever since I was 8), though I have been thinking about trying ties that are a bit slimmer - maybe 2.75" or 3" (not those ridiculous-looking 1" ties).

Shoes: My size varies depending upon the shoe (usually 9-9.5), but I have not yet done formal measurements. My knowledge about the different types, styles, pairing, and contextual appropriateness of shoes is also remarkably absent.

I also generally keep an eye out for nice polo and rugby shirts, though I don't recall ever seeing any here (probably because they aren't trad). Regardless, pit-to-pit is 18-18.5" (polo shirts) or 19" (rugby shirts with 33" sleeves) with length ~26".

Sorry if it's more information than you were looking for, but it is kind of you to ask. Like I mentioned, 99% of the stuff on this thread is far too large for us shorter guys!


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> I ask the opposite all the time! 46's aren't common, and 46L's are significantly less so. I can only imagine what it's like for a 48 or 50.


As a 48L, I generally languish semi-nude.


----------



## imme

Thank you for that imagery right before I go to sleep.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I have a few sport coats in in 48L if you searching for this size.


----------



## Tilton

Pentheos said:


> As a 48L, I generally languish semi-nude.


No joke. If only I were just as wide but 6" shorter, I'd be rolling in thrift store gold. Can't tell you how many times a tweed jacket looks the right width on the hanger only to make me look like a fatter, uglier version this:


----------



## Pentheos

tonyanthony1970 said:


> I have a few sport coats in in 48L if you searching for this size.


Thanks for the offer. If you have anything in Harris Tweed, I'm interested.


----------



## maltimad

*Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy Corduroy Trousers, Double FORWARD Pleats, 35x30, THICK Fabric*

Hello!

I have for your consideration Polo Ralph Lauren corduroy trousers, in a rare-ish BURGUNDY color, in a definitely rare double FORWARD pleat cut. Size is 35x30, with no cuffs (please check measurements). The cut name is 'Andrew', and the fabric is a robust 8/9 wale corduroy. Beautiful pants in mint condition, and to my judgment, much nicer than current new offerings.. They're not quite my size; otherwise they wouldn't be here. In the photos, please ignore the random white spots. They don't exist on the trousers in real-life. No flaws to the fabric that I can see. Color is actually pretty true to what you see (or at least I see, on my monitor) in the pictures. Have a look:

Measurements:
Waist: 35
Inseam: 30
Front Rise: 13
Back Rise: 19

*PRICING:* Asking $30, shipped, or make me a reasonable offer. Please feel to ask any questions. Thanks!


----------



## AshScache

Reuben said:


> I ask the opposite all the time! 46's aren't common, and 46L's are significantly less so. I can only imagine what it's like for a 48 or 50.


I am a 48. I manage ok. Frankly, my wife would likely kill me if I were a 40 or 42 as we'd run out of closet space. Also be bankrupt!

But seriously, I've got a closet full of 3/2 roll blazer and suits all of which are from thrifts, the exchange, or eBay , as well as some more modern JAB signature gold suits that I bought in a 4 for 1 sale when I went into private practice (and before I started thrifting)


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops...*

Here are a couple of BB sport shirts and a Talbot tie. Always interested in trades for any of the items in my signature ESPECIALLY size 34 surcingles.

Two Brooks Brothers gingham sportshirts
-Size large, slim fit, non-iron. Great condition, no issues.
Asking $27.50 each or $45for both (or offer.)


Robert Talbot for Christopher LTD necktie
3" width. Christopher LTD is a defunct local trad men's store here in Cincinnati.
Asking $13.50 (or offer.)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Not that anyone here would be interested, but I scooped up a Kiton shirt in mint condition

Asking $50 shipped CONUS

Tagged 17.5/44

P2P 25"
S2C 28"
BOC 35"
S2S 21"

White shirt with blue, purple and black stripes. MoP buttons. Spread collar with Kiton branded stays.










Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Kiton shirt


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers "Brooksease"
Plain Charcoal Two-Button
*Tagged 42S/37*
100% Wool
Hook vent
Horn Buttons
3-Buttons on the cuff
Pleat-front pants with plain hems
Suspender buttons

Asking $75 shipped CONUS

P2P 22.5"
S2S 19.5"
BoC 29.5"
Sleeve 23" (+2)

Waist 19" (+2)
Inseam 28" (+2)










Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Brooksease suit


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Hickey Freeman "Boardroom"
Fully Canvassed two-button suit
Charcoal striped gray
*Tagged 42S*
100% Wool
4 buttons on the cuff
Pleat front pants with cuffs
Suspender buttons

Asking $75 shipped CONUS

P2P 22.5"
S2S 17.75"
Sleeve 23.5" (+2)
BoC 29.5"

Waist 17.5" (+3)
Inseam 28" (+3)










Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Suit


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers sport coat
3/2 roll undarted
Rusty window pane (looks amazing)
100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
*No tagged size, but assuming 42S*
3 buttons on the cuff

Asking $75 shipped CONUS

P2P 22.5"
BoC 29.5"
S2S 19"
Sleeve 22" (+2)










Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Rusty window camel


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers
3/2 undarted sportcoat
100% Wool Tweed
Gray herringbone
Not very heavy
partially lined
*Tagged 42S
*Horn buttons
3 buttons on the cuff

Asking $75 shipped CONUS

P2P 22.5"
S2S 18.5"
BoC 30"
Sleeve 23.5" (+3)










Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB tweed sack


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers 
2 button sport coat
100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
Black & PoW Check with Gold and Red windowpanes (looks amazing)
*Tagged 42S*
Horn buttons
4 buttons at cuff

Asking $75 shipped CONUS

P2P 22.5"
S2S 19.5"
BoC 30"
Sleeve 22.5" (+2)










Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB camel check


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Hickey Freeman
"Madison" model
Fully canvassed
two-button blazer
three buttons on cuff
brass/gold tone buttons
cashmere/wool blend (10/90) 
feels and drapes like more!
*Tagged 44R*

Asking $75 shipped CONUS

P2P 23.5"
S2S 19.5"
BoC 32"
Sleeve 24.5" (+3)










Photobucket album https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Blazer


----------



## Barnavelt

100% Scottish wool tartan blazer; Great for the holidays! Look just like those sourpuss models in the BB catalogue but save $$$.
-3 button front, 2 on each sleeve cuff 
-Single vent, darted, half lined. Based on the Union label, this was made in the USA in the 60's or 70's.

-Pit to Pit across the chest; 22.5 inches 
-Shoulders; 19 inches 
-Sleeves; 25 inches 
-Length back of coat; 32 inches 
-Waist at the second button; 22 inches

Asking $30 CONUS





100% new wool Aquascutum of London overcoat. Comes complete with two teeny tiny little holes (see below).
-Made in England for Harrods.
-5 button front with concealed placket
-Beautiful herringbone fabric, single vented, fully lined
-Pass through pockets, perfect for shoplifting truffles whilst shopping at Harrods
-There are two small holes; one on the right breast, one on the right lower side of the back.

-Pit to Pit across the chest; 24 inches
-Shoulders; (no shoulder seams and I know in overcoats this measure is usually not done but...) 20 inches
-Sleeves; (measured like a dress shirt) 32.5 inches
-Waist; 25 inches

-Asking what I paid + shipping. I couldn't leave it behind. If it fit me I would wear it.

Asking $20 CONUS


----------



## tonyanthony1970

A few pair of shoes for sale or trade.

Allen Edmonds Sz 11.5B - Asking $30
This classic lined calfskin loafer features a double kiltie to create a distinct look. Like every Allen Edmonds shoe, the craftsmanship is on par with its design, as the handsewn toe creates a pinched vamp that accents the refined nature of the braided laces. This shoe features the slightly shorter vamp representative of the 114-Last and a toasted brown double oak sole, the Woodstock is comfortable enough to be worn from noon to night and works great with jeans and khakis.
*Retail* - $275
*Model -* Woodstock - Premium Hand sewn Slip-on Loafer Men's Casual Shoes by Allen Edmonds
*Sole *- Leather sole men's slip-on loafer casual shoes
*Style *- Moc-toe with single shawl and tassels
*Color* - Tan Two-tone leather with leather lining
*Features *- Double kiltie and braided lacing
*Sole *- Single oak leather sole
*Construction* - Handsewn construction _( )_
*Recrafting* - This shoe is eligible for our full Recrafting service 
*Condition* - Very Excellent




Allen Edmonds Sz 10.5D - Asking $50
The penny loafer has become an American institution that began in ivy league schools and is now ubiquitous with corporate casual world. The "Quincy" features a wonderfully textured pattern of pebbled and smooth leather, handcrafted by Allen Edmonds' artisans in Lewiston, Maine. Amenities include stacked heels and hardwearing, lug rubber soles,
*Model -* Quincy
*Style *- Two tone penny loafer
*Color* - Chili and Brown
*Features *- Textured grain
*Sole *- Rubber Lug
*Construction* - Handcrafted in U.S.A
*Recrafting* - This shoe is eligible for our full Recrafting service 
*Size* - 10.5D
*Condition* - 9.5 out of 10





Johnston & Murphy Signature Series - $30
Finely crafted dress shoes with an incredible lightweight feel.


Advanced construction delivers premium quality, improved flexibility and cushioning in a substantially lighter-weight design. 
Richly burnished Italian calfskin with subtle perforated detailing combines classic style with a modern touch. 
Full sheepskin lining, molded EVA and multi-layered insole with full sheepskin cover for the most comfortable fit and feel. 
Contoured gel heel insert for added cushioning. 
Combination leather and rubber sole provides traction and durability. 
Signature Comfort System uses advanced technology with a contoured gel insert and flexible cushioning to deliver premium comfort and superior quality. 
Refurbishment services are available to restore these shoes to look and feel virtually brand-new when shoes become worn 
*Product Line* - Signature Series
*Style* - Split toe Blucher
*Size* -10.5D
*Color* - Black
*Sole *- Rubber 
*Origin* - Italy
*Condition* - 9.5 out of 10



G.H. Bass Wee Jees Loafers - Sz 9.5D $20



Salvatore Ferragamo Plain Toe Scotch Grain Blucher - $75
*Size* -10.5D
*Origin* - Itay
*Condition* - Pre-owned





Nunn Bush Made In America
*Style* - Tone on tone brogue tassel slip on loafers
*Size* -10D
*Color* - Maroon/Bergundy
*Sole *- Leather
*Origin* - Made In the U.S.A
*Condition* - out of 10

This pair of spectors appears to have been produced in the custom workrooms of this once great shoemaker. Nunn-Bush, like Florsheim, Cordwainer, Hanover, Footjoy and others, produced more than one price and quality level of product, in some cases even taking orders for custom shoes, extremely desirable rarities today. This pair, although marked for size, appears to be on that custom level, utilizing the finest skins and Goodyear welted (of course) but also sewn into a channel and skived over, indicative of the finest level of hand work and the earmark of custom-made shoes. This is a marvelous classic model in the old tradition of workmanship, a handsome and extremely durable shoe, equal to the great Florsheim Imperials


----------



## Jovan

Everything still available.



Jovan said:


> PayPal only. All prices include Priority Mail shipping to the continental USA. Open to offers and trades. Private message me. Make me an offer I can't refuse! (Just no horse heads, please.)
> 
> Click images for larger views.
> *
> Brooks Brothers Plaid Camelhair Sport Coat, tagged 41R*
> 
> Another warm and fuzzy jacket for the winter. The camelhair fabric has a grey and black plaid with a golden overcheck. Two button darted, centre vent, regular notch lapels, straight pockets, and four buttons on the sleeve. This looks to be a more recent make, perhaps early 2000s, judging by the labels and cut. Made in the USA, though!
> 
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 41"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Back Length: 31"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sears "Keywate" Tropical Wool Blazer, approx. 44R*
> 
> Not too early to do some spring/summer shopping, right? This vintage '60s jacket is pretty much like new, even the pockets are basted shut. Two button sack cut, side vents, rounded narrow notch lapels, hacking pockets, and two buttons on the sleeve. You'll be prepared for the next season of _Mad Men_ with this.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 45"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Back Length: 30.5"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hart Schaffner Marx Cotton/Poly Rain Mac, tagged 40S*
> 
> Like many old raincoats, this dark grey rain mac has sadly lost its zip-in wool liner. That said, it should still perform admirably during a storm -- the cotton/poly fabric appears to be bonded to rubber. There are a couple of small, barely noticeable stains on it, see the pictures. Has a fly front, half-raglan construction (which is rare nowadays), throat latch, and decorative button straps on the sleeves plus a small hidden tab to further close the bottom. The tag claims it is machine or hand washable, though I'd recommend dry cleaning it instead.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 48"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Back Length: 41"
> 
> Asking just $30 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Brand Unknown Bonded Cotton Raincoat, approx. 40R*
> 
> This navy raincoat looks to be from about the '40s or '50s. No tags to indicate any of its provenance, but it's a great old piece. Double breasted 6x3 front, belt back, one button on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Back Length: 44"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped.


----------



## patelsd

Updates and drops



patelsd said:


> Decided to finally sit down to post the things I have been stockpiling
> 
> Suit:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Suit, recent, approximately 40S, 32x28. Looking for about $130 shipped CONUS
> 
> Excellent condition, recent Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Made in Italy suit. Brown wool with a thin pinstripe.
> 
> The jacket is fully canvassed, double vented.
> The pants are flat front, non-cuffed.
> 
> Exact measurements are as follows:
> Jacket
> Pit to pit: 20"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.5" - there is about 1.5" to let out
> Length: 30"
> 
> Pants
> Inseam: 28" - there is about 1.5" to let out.
> Waist: 16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportscoats and Blazers
> 
> 1) Samuelsohn Super 130's 3 button blazer, tagged size 42R $38 shipped
> - Beautiful multicolor plaid blazer by Samuelsohn made from incredibly soft Super 130's wool.
> -Tagged size: 42R
> Measured sizes:
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
> Sleeve length: 24 1/8"
> Jacket Length: 31 3/4"
> Non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented, fully lined.
> Please see the photos for an indication of condition. There are 2 1 mm holes at the right neck/shoulder area that a covered by the lapel when worn. Additionally, there is a small hole in the liner (not in the wool) that is pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) J Press Grey Blazer $40 shipped
> - Great condition J Press blazer, medium to charcoal grey, 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket, 100% wool.
> No tagged size, approximately 42R
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve length: 24"
> Jacket Length: 31"
> Fully lined, non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented.
> Jacket is in great condition, please see the photos for an indication. There is a small run in the liner, pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) J Press Grey Birdseye Blazer, tagged size 43R $40 shipped
> Excellent condition J Press blazer, tagged size 43R, wonderful, soft material. 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket.
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
> Jacket is in nearly perfect condition, though a part of the liner that is not noticeable when worn has separated and can easily be sewn back together (pictured below)
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Gant blazer, approximate size 42-44R. Awesome tartan-y pattern, red, greens, etc. $50 shipped CONUS
> Actual measurements:
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder: 18"
> Length: 31.5"
> 
> 
> Shirts:
> 
> 1) Awesome Orvis flannel, pixelated reindeer pattern, tagged size XL, just couldn't leave this thing behind. $23 shipped CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just in time for holiday parties, a scarlet Pendleton blazer. Needs a pressing, but is otherwise flawless, and the buttons alone... This is made in USA and tagged 48. Two button, darted. Measurements are: pit-to-pit, 24.5 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 31 inches; shoulder width, 19.75 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches with another two inches possible. Just $25 CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

Green Magee Donegal tweed, three-button, subtly darted, single vent, fullt-lined, bit more shoulder than we usually prefer but not in the lax, postmodern JAB sense. Multi-colored, really, and damn hard to photograph. The prevailing color is muted green.

I was hoping to get skinny enough to wear this but nooo. I couldn't leave it on the thrift store rack, however, to be pawed over by hipsters looking to up their IQ (irony quotient).

Now there's a word that will never be the same again - "irony."

shoulder 18 and a bit
length top of collar 31.25
length bottom of collar 30
right sleeve 24
left sleeve 24 1/2
chest 22

$35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers OCBD 15.5-36
Made in USA
* CLAIMED.*


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34
Made in Jamaica 
Asking $20 or offer


----------



## Trevor

$7 Shipped - 43" Ribbon Length (not including buckles, chrome on buckles is worn some)


----------



## HerrDavid

Black Friday bump!



HerrDavid said:


> *Everyone's favorite: must-iron, Made in USA Brooks Brothers Oxfords (132Q). *
> Five in all (pink, blue, 2 red uni stripe, blue uni stripe). Slim fit in 14.5 x 32. $30 per shipped.
> 
> 
> *Made in Scotland, LL BEAN wool sweater.*
> Size Small. $20 shipped.
> 
> Close-up (for color ref):
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/davidundelise/IMG_3645.jpg
> Tag:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/davidundelise/IMG_3644.jpg


----------



## Takai

This may be a bit of a different request for this thread, but I am looking for an older Dupont, or Dunhill pocket lighter, and or table top cigar lighter. Also I am in the market for my first fountain pen, if anyone has one they are looking to part with.


----------



## godan

Takai said:


> This may be a bit of a different request for this thread, but I am looking for an older Dupont, or Dunhill pocket lighter, and or table top cigar lighter. Also I am in the market for my first fountain pen, if anyone has one they are looking to part with.


There is a huge market for vintage fountain pens, on the web at Fountain Pen Network and elsewhere, but serious depth of knowledge is needed to buy a good pen at the right price. A modern, quality pen is a better choice to start. I recommend the Paradise Pens website because I know them to be honest vendors of quality fountain pens, but there are probably others. Avoid modern Parkers. Almost any other choice will be better.


----------



## Yanks27

godan said:


> There is a huge market for vintage fountain pens, on the web at Fountain Pen Network and elsewhere, but serious depth of knowledge is needed to buy a good pen at the right price. A modern, quality pen is a better choice to start. I recommend the Paradise Pens website because I know them to be honest vendors of quality fountain pens, but there are probably others. Avoid modern Parkers. Almost any other choice will be better.


If Takai is into Trad closing, why would he be into modern fountain pens? I gotten bitten by that bug a couple of years ago and have over 50 vintage pens and 2 or 3 modern pens thatare not my favorites.

Takai, what are you looking to spend?


----------



## VaBeach

Takai said:


> This may be a bit of a different request for this thread, but I am looking for an older Dupont, or Dunhill pocket lighter, and or table top cigar lighter. Also I am in the market for my first fountain pen, if anyone has one they are looking to part with.


Check out GoPens.com - Gary will give you good advice and the best price. I have a number of Mont Blancs I have purchased from him and elsewhere.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Long

I've been holding onto this for myself but the shoulders are just a touch too wide so I need to get it to a new home.

3/2 front closure, two button sleeves, quarter-lined, single vent. Feels to be fully canvassed. A beautiful light blue/gray tweed. I cannot find any flaws.

Measures 19" in the shoulders, 22" pit to pit, 25" sleeves (+2), and 32" BOC.

Asking $70 shipped or offer.



34x36 Lands End Legacy Chino reds
Measure true to size. Uncuffed but plenty of extra fabric to put in cuffs if you don't have ridiculously long legs like myself.
Asking $17 shipped.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*WAXED COTTON JACKET BLOWOUT SALE!!!!
*
Well, that's an exaggeration, given that I have just two on offer. But they are, I think, well worth consideration for anyone who wears size 44/large.

First up, a Barbour Bedale. A timeless, as they say, classic. It pains to part with this, but I simply do not wear it, having settled on a Beaufort that I got about the same time as this one a couple years ago--I have way too many waxed cotton jackets. I cannot recall the particulars, but I believe that I may have acquired this from someone on the Exchange (I know that I got one from CMDC, but can't remember if this one was it), and I do not recall what I paid. This marks the first time that I have "flipped" something I have gotten here, and I don't do it lightly. The jacket is in flawless condition. No frays, rips, tears, stains or other imperfections. It could stand a re-proofing, but it isn't overly thirsty as yet--it should get you through the winter without issues. This is an old-school Barbour, which is to say, it has no visible outer logos, nor is it Sylkoil, and I will not get into the debate about which is better. This is a 44, as indicated by the tag, and is true to size. Like other Barbours in my closet, this one is generously cut and has room for a snap-in lining or sweater layer. $175 CONUS





Next up, a Lairds with snap-on-snap-off hood. Lairds? I thought the same thing, having never of the brand. But the more I looked, the more I liked. This jacket is insulated with some sort of poly-whatever, so it's extra-warm, and the ribbed inner wind cuffs in the sleeves help in this regard. No game pocket, but it does have flap pockets with snaps in front plus slash pockets to stuff your hands in. The biggest issue is re-proofing (which you can do yourself for around $20 or send to New England Reproofing for $48). It needs it now. There are a couple of minor frays at cuffs/pockets that are pictured, but nothing serious--the sort of thing that would cost extra if purchased from a designer rips-are-cool clothier. An inner seam has come apart at an armpit, also pictured, but it's the sort of thing your tailor will fix for free (if you can't fix it yourself) if you have any kind of relationship with your tailor. Bottom line, with the seam re-sewn and the jacket re-proofed, you'll have yourself one whale of a waxed cotton coat for not much money after you buy it from me for just TAKEN. Size is 44, as tag shows, and it is true.


----------



## drlivingston

I need to obtain a good fountain pen. I still enjoy writing when I get a chance and think that a good instrument will improve the experience. Are certain pens better for ink flow and do I need a pen with multiple size nibs (I hope that is the right word)?


----------



## VaBeach

There are a number of sites dedicated to fountain pens. With a little research, you'll be able to narrow down what you want. I have a number of fountain pens (Mont Blanc) but there are lots of good ones out there. Check out GoPens.com (no interest), Gary has some great pens and some helpful information.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I need to obtain a good fountain pen. I still enjoy writing when I get a chance and think that a good instrument will improve the experience. Are certain pens better for ink flow and do I need a pen with multiple size nibs (I hope that is the right word)?


Having recently received a very kind note from DL, I wish I had that kind of penmanship.


----------



## VaBeach

32rollandrock said:


> Having recently received a very kind note from DL, I wish I had that kind of penmanship.


I bought my pens with the thought of improving my penmanship. It is slow in coming but fortunately I write quite a bit for work and have ample opportunity.


----------



## godan

drlivingston said:


> I need to obtain a good fountain pen. I still enjoy writing when I get a chance and think that a good instrument will improve the experience. Are certain pens better for ink flow and do I need a pen with multiple size nibs (I hope that is the right word)?


Dr. L: I have over one hundred vintage and new pens, many of whose nibs I have ground myself, and I have learned whatever I could about penmanship and calligraphy in over thirty years of close study and practice. So, I claim my advice emerges from direct knowledge. Vintage pens are like vintage wristwatches in that some models are competent and valuable and some dealers are excellent, but vast knowledge and experience are needed to buy wisely in that market. To begin, I strongly suggest you buy a modern pen with a medium nib (not italic - yet) from a reputable dealer. I recommend Paradise Pens - consider their house brand - but there are others. Avoid Montblanc, Pelikan and other very high end brands and absolutely avoid modern Parkers. Pick any other modern pen that fills with a cartridge converter. Buy Parker ink at your local big box. On Amazon or elsewhere, find a copy of _Write Now_ by Barbara Getty and Inga Dubay or almost anything by Tom Gourdie and start the fun. Later, you will know whether you want to try vintage pens, italic nibs and other toys.


----------



## delightindisorder

Lamy 2000 is my fountain pen of choice... Understated design, large integrated ink capacity, proven performance over several decades, can be found used for under $100.00 and new for under $200.00. I use a fine nib but it flows closer to a fine/medium. I've owned several more expensive pens that did not perform half as well. The Lamy 2000 I own has always been ready to write and never given me a hassle except in the beginning. After filling the reserve it's helpful to flush two or three drops of ink out, after I learned that there were no problems. I've tried a number of inks. Lamy warns not to use Noodler's... I use cheap Parker Quink with no problems. I hope that helps.


----------



## drlivingston

Thanks to everyone for their help. I never realized how much thought could go into the choosing of a proper writing instrument! And welcome to posting, delightindisorder... 9 months is a long time to lurk. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## VaBeach

drlivingston said:


> Thanks to everyone for their help. I never realized how much thought could go into the choosing of a proper writing instrument! And welcome to posting, delightindisorder... 9 months is a long time to lurk. :icon_smile_big:


There are many opinions, preferred pen and ink but if you do your homework, and choose your instrument(s) like your personal style, you will find the pen for you.


----------



## drlivingston

Anyone have a jacket stretcher for sale? I am dying to buy 32's Bedale!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*FORMALWEAR!*

With the holiday season just beginning, I'm pleased to offer these beautiful tuxedos to carry you through the plentiful parties that you'll be enjoying! With shawl lapels, peak lapels, and notch lapels, single-breasted and double-breasted, these range from classic Ivy offerings from the 1960s to recent beautiful from Brooks Brothers and a lovely velvet dinner jacket from Jos. . bank, proving even they get things right sometimes!

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 1960s tuxedo for James Campion, the Dartmouth Outfitters.*

This tuxedo has impeccable Ivy League credentials, having been made for James Campion, the outfitters for dartmouth University--Dartmouth's equivalent of Princeton's The English Shop. Although this dates from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this tuxedo is in excellent condition, and ready to see you through decades more holiday festivities. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features two button cuffs and a single button fastening. It has a single centre vent, and beautifully narrow shawl lapels, testifying to its Golden Era origins--origins that are also reflected in the fact that this is a sack tuxedo. This lovely jacket is just waiting to be paired with some tartan trousers for decades more civilized partying!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31



   

*2) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey Freeman's "Customized" line!*

This is lovely! Although this was custom tailored in 1975 (it still bears the interior label identifying the original owner) this could just have easily been made for this season. A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this beauty is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features subtle darting, four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Pair it with some tartan trousers, and you're ready to go!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 3/4



   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Shawl Collar Tuxedo!*

*From andcounting*

This is absolutely gorgeous! A fairly recent offering by Brooks Brothers, this beauty is Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a beautiful shawl collar. It also features two covered button cuffs and a single button fastening. It has a single centre vent. The trousers have no belt loops, but feature buttons for suspenders (braces); they are, of course, flat front. They have the classic side stripe of all good formal trousers. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking $85, or offer.

Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2

waist 20 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $75, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*5) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

*From JoeTradly*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*6) VINTAGE TAILCOAT!*

This is wonderful! Made by varsity-Town Clothes, this is the real deal--a genuine tailcoat, not something put together to look like a tailcoat, as is so often the case with modern formalwear that's increasing worn almost as costume, rather than clothes. This features faced, peak lapels, six faux button closure, four button cuffs. The tails curve elegantly to the front on their facings, as they should, rather than hanging limply behind; the back is properly contoured and shaped, as shown, to ensure an elegant silhouette. This is fully lined, and features an interior side pocket--as it should!

This does have some minor issues. There is a tiny hole on one cuff, as shown, and the lapels have some shine to them at a certain angle in a certain light, as is to be expected given their age. There are also some small oval white marks on the underside of the lapel and in the lining. These will easily come out with dry cleaning, leaving no mark at all--this was stored in an attic in a large estate in Princeton, and these are the remains of spider egg cases, which are very very easy to remove!

*Overall, this in in Very Good condition, and a steal at just $59, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length to waist buttons: 17
Length to end of tail: 43



          

*7) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*8) CLASSIC Peak Lapel Tuxedo; trousers with side adjusters!*

This is lovely! A classic peak lapel tuxedo, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, flapped pockets, and three button cuffs. It has a single button closure. The trousers are flat-front, and feature a metal exterior side adjustor, which appears to give 2 - 3" addition to the current waist measurement. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $65, or offer.

*Measurements:

Tagged 44L.*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 32 (+2)



      

*9) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $69, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*10) Contemporary Bill Blass Tuxedo*

A lovely classic tuxedo, this recent offering by Bill Blass Eveningwear feature notch lapels and flapped pockets. It is darted, and has a single button closure and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. It is fully lined, and unvented. The trousers are pleated, and feature buttons for suspenders. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY GRAIL! A BEAUTIFUL PEAK-LAPEL, DOUBLE BREASTED TUXEDO FROM LANGROCK!​*



*A RARE example of an item from Langrock's original New Haven store!*​
I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beautiful tuxedo most certainly qualifies. First, it is from Langrock--THE Ivy store that was the epitome of Ivy Style during the Golden Age of Ivy clothing. Most closely associated with Princeton--where it was THE clothier--Langrock actually started in New Haven, serving Yale. Langrock has long gone from both Princeton and New Haven, but its reputation carries on intact--indeed, so storied is Langrock that even Langrock labels are in demand among collectors. And that makes this tuxedo very, very special indeed--for this was made not for the Princeton store, but for the original Langrock store in New Haven.

More information on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Bruce Boyer and Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

This tuxedo more than lives up to its august pedigree. It features peak lapels faced in grosgrain--the classic Ivy touch that is hardly ever seen on modern pieces. It is double breasted, with a formal 2 by 2 button configuration; it has a single button closure. The cloth that it is cut from is beautiful; heavier weight than modern pieces, it has a lovely solid heft to it, designed for parties in the large, chilly halls of Princeton houses and University. It presents as black at first sight, but on very close inspection it can be seen to consist of very thin vertical stripes of two very close shades of black--a detail that almost no-one will ever notice. It features a hand-finished buttonhole on the lapel, with a holding string just below it to secure the stem of your boutonniere. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, and the pockets are jetted. It features four sleeve buttons. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons to secure your suspenders. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

It was, of course, clearly made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues commensurate with its age. First, there is some minor rubbing to the peaks of the lapels. Second, there are three loose stitches on the underside of the lapels at the joint of the peak; this is a easy fix, or else could simply be ignored. There is some loose stitching in the lining of the trousers. There is also a small oval rub mark on the turn of the right lapel, as shown. Were I an ebay seller I would rate this as being in EXCELLENT VINTAGE CONDITION, but I prefer to be conservative in ratings, and so this is in Very Good condition overall, with no "vintage" caveats put on this!

This truly is a grail piece, and owing to its classic beauty and tradly solidity is ready to carry you through decades of holiday seasons. *As such, this really is a bargain at just $115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+2 1/2)






        ​


----------



## Patrick06790

OK, get your breath back after the Langrock tux, and consider these scarves



Measurements are approximate, +/- a quarter inch, and do not include the fringy things. All prices include CONUS shipping.

Pendleton 12.5 x 47, wool, no flaws, $25



"Cashmillion," whatever that is. Acrylic, 11.75 x 52, has a pull (pictured), $15.




Banbury Cross, sure feels like cashmere, soft at any rate, no flaws, 11.5 x 44, $25



No name, wool, no flaws, 11.5 x 23, $20.



Australian, impossible to photograph, I tried to get the psychedelic effect to a minimum, no flaws, 12 x 25, $20. That circle on the left is from the camera.



Or take the whole megilla for $85. I strongly urge this latter option. These scarves are all a little small, and would make excellent gifts for women. You can make up some heroic story about battling through the snow to the mall.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Does anyone else hold their breath with mixed dread and anticipation as they scroll through TD's listings, waiting to see the measurements?


----------



## Yanks27

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Does anyone else hold their breath with mixed dread and anticipation as they scroll through TD's listings, waiting to see the measurements?


So true. When the measurements are off by a bit, then I go into the can it be tailored mode?


----------



## imme

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Does anyone else hold their breath with mixed dread and anticipation as they scroll through TD's listings, waiting to see the measurements?


Definitely! I still don't know my exact jacket measurements, but I LOVE reading TD's listings (and end up telling myself "that *could* fit...maybe" even when something is clearly too large)!


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've got a brand new Eliza B. surcingle belt in size 33 that I ordered for myself but is too small. It's navy with red stripe, standard tab with brass buckle. Yours for $30 shipped CONUS. Pictures and measurements to come.


----------



## AshScache

Tagged 36, polo tux pants. Anyone interested? $50. Won't buy unless I get a quick message...


----------



## Steve Smith

Takai said:


> This may be a bit of a different request for this thread, but I am looking for an older Dupont, or Dunhill pocket lighter, and or table top cigar lighter. Also I am in the market for my first fountain pen, if anyone has one they are looking to part with.


A bit of a derailment, but in the interest of the Trad aesthetic I recommend a vintage Sheaffer's lever filler. Sheaffer's (and later, Sheaffer) pens have used a variety of filling systems over the years, ranging from very simple and robust (lever, cartridge) to overly complex and almost impossible to repair (plunger filler).

I used to collect and repair fountain pens, at one time owning over 1000 of them. Most people who have a great deal of experience with fountain pens agree that vintage pens are superior to modern, in virtually every aspect of the instrument. I gravitated toward Sheaffer pens because of their dependability and robust design. How many 90 year old items with moving parts work as well as they did when new and still set the standard for utility?

I have several Sheaffer's lever fillers which work flawlessly, even better than new pens. Here are a few pens which I kept, with a Sharpie to provide scale. Left to right: 
Sharpie
Sheaffer's Oversize Flat top lever filler circa 1920's.
Sheaffer Inlaid Nib Pen, cartridge filler circa 1960's.
Sheaffer's Oversize Balance lever filler circa 1930's.


You should be able to find a good working Oversize Sheaffer Lever Filler on ebay for $90 to $125. Don't be afraid to ask the seller if it works and writes. The most common problem for one of these if it is a non-writer is that the internal rubber ink sac is petrified because of age. A new sac costs a few bucks and is easy to install.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Does anyone else hold their breath with mixed dread and anticipation as they scroll through TD's listings, waiting to see the measurements?


Dude, I was about to pull the trigger on the 48ML shawl collar until I saw the actual P2P! Blast!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*IT'S TWE**ED-A-PA-LOOZA TIME!
*
The thrifts have been raining tweed here lately, so let's get to it, and confidential to Pentheos: Check your mailbox, because your long-lost twin in the Midwest has been purging closets:



This Pendleton tweed is tagged 46L, but please see measurements. Zero flaws, and gorgeous. Two button (and they are very pretty buttons) and darted. Single vent. Pit to pit, 24 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; sleeve length, 26 inches with another two inches possible. $20 CONUS





A Harris Tweed sport coat. Flawless. Single vent. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible.



Next, not a true tweed, but close enough. A Brooks Brothers charcoal plaid sport coat. Two button and darted and in perfect condition. Single vent. Tagged 40 short. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.25 inches; shoulder width, 18.75 inches; sleeve length, 23.5 inches with another half-inch possible. $25 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Anyone a Coast Guard vet???

New with tags Ben Silver Coast Guard emblematic

$24 conus


----------



## VaBeach

Beautiful pens. I am a Mont Blanc collector and have just under 30, most are piston-fillers and a few cartridge and I love them all.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops. And I'm going to plug the Paul Stuart. While it has a flaw, it is not easily seen. It's a coat of substance, and whoever ends up with it will be wearing it a couple-three decades from now with considerable pride.



32rollandrock said:


> A Paul Stuart raincoat, tagged 48 but this is clearly not right--it's more in the 42-44 range, so please see measurements. There is one flaw, a rip on a sleeve that has been mended and is pictured. Other than that, the coat is in excellent condition, with no stains, tears, odors or other signs of wear. It's made in England, with a cotton exterior and wool liner. It is a one-button model--you don't see these every day, and this one is very well made. Measurements are: armpit-to-armpit in front, 23 inches; sleeve from center of collar to cuff, 32.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 45 inches. Shoulder width not available due to raglan construction. $30 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lighter weight all-cotton raincoat in extra large by Ralph Lauren. Two flaws, both minor: One of the metal hooks that forms the throat-latch clasp has broken, and there is a small, very mendable, rip at the button in back that attaches the two back sides together of the garment together. Neither flaw is visible when worn, and both are fully pictured. The belt has those metal d-rings in the traditional fashion--some say such rings were once used as hand grenade holders in World War I, but I can't say for sure. Any rate, this coat is a classic, both in construction and design, and a great alternative to a Burberry, which can sometimes be a bit heavy. Measurements are: armpit-to-armpit in front, 27.75 inches; sleeve length (from center of collar to cuff), 36 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 51.25 inches. No shoulder width measurement possible due to raglan construction. $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know exactly what this was when I found it, but the quality was obvious, the military aspect (at least from the outside) not so much, so I picked it up. Turns out it's a Marine Corps poplin raincoat. Here are the specs: https://www.parttarget.com/8405-01-107-0245_8405011070245_A-A-55260.html
> 
> The measurements are: armpit to armpit in front, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 44 inches.
> 
> The coat is in magnificent conditions--I found zero flaws or signs of wear. $30 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An absolutely stunning Harris Tweed sport coat in rust with flecks of pumpkin, blue, grey and a zillion other colors. This is, I think, one of the most beautiful HT fabrics I have ever seen. Zero flaws--I doubt this jacket was ever worn, or if so not much, given that pockets are still basted shut and the spare buttons are still tucked inside an inner pocket. Fully lined. It's two button, darted, made in USA and tagged 43L. Actual measurements are: Armpit to armpit in front, 22.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 31.75 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam in back, 20.25; sleeve length, 26 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Harris Tweed in basketweave by Norm Thompson. Two button and darted, with patch pockets and single leather buttons at each cuff. Magnificent condition, with no flaws detected. Tagged a 46, actual measurements are: Armpit to armpit in front, 23 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam in back, 19.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 30.75 inches, sleeve length, 24.75 inches with another two inches possible. $25 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Aquascutum cashmere scarf
Made in Scotland

*SOLD*


----------



## CMDC

Bills M1 wide wale corduroys
37 x 31
Flat front, no cuff

*SOLD*


----------



## AshScache

Allen Edmonds Walden 11D in black.

These shoes are barely worn. Like....probably 2 or 3 times. Only issue I found was a small area towards the heel of one shoe, but otherwise these are in amazing condition. Check out the heels and soles! They are practically NWOB. For that reason asking $100, shipped in the CONUS. Feel free to make me an offer though. Trade offers welcome, too.


----------



## drlivingston

I shopped at the Ben Silver flagship store today in Charleston. After shopping at over 50 thrift stores in the past two days, I must say that I suffered a little sticker shock (with the exception of The Trunk Show). lol CMDC's Coast Guard Officer's tie is a current offering and 80% off of retail!! Check it out...
https://www.bensilver.com/J149-United-States-Coast-Guard-Officers,1070.html


----------



## CMDC

Ha! At my price you don't even have to have served to feel good about wearing that tie.


----------



## CMDC

Was hoping this was going to fit, but alas, too tight. Excellent condition.

Yellow cashmere v neck sweater by Lyle and Scott
Made in Scotland

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 33

$36 conus


----------



## CMDC

Joseph A Banks red label 3/2 tweed sack
Needs a new bottom button and the others should be replaced--otherwise, good to go. A really nice pattern that won't be found too often.

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$42 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

Both coats have been claimed. Thanks.



32rollandrock said:


> *WAXED COTTON JACKET BLOWOUT SALE!!!!
> *
> Well, that's an exaggeration, given that I have just two on offer. But they are, I think, well worth consideration for anyone who wears size 44/large.
> 
> First up, a Barbour Bedale. A timeless, as they say, classic. It pains to part with this, but I simply do not wear it, having settled on a Beaufort that I got about the same time as this one a couple years ago--I have way too many waxed cotton jackets. I cannot recall the particulars, but I believe that I may have acquired this from someone on the Exchange (I know that I got one from CMDC, but can't remember if this one was it), and I do not recall what I paid. This marks the first time that I have "flipped" something I have gotten here, and I don't do it lightly. The jacket is in flawless condition. No frays, rips, tears, stains or other imperfections. It could stand a re-proofing, but it isn't overly thirsty as yet--it should get you through the winter without issues. This is an old-school Barbour, which is to say, it has no visible outer logos, nor is it Sylkoil, and I will not get into the debate about which is better. This is a 44, as indicated by the tag, and is true to size. Like other Barbours in my closet, this one is generously cut and has room for a snap-in lining or sweater layer. CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, a Lairds with snap-on-snap-off hood. Lairds? I thought the same thing, having never of the brand. But the more I looked, the more I liked. This jacket is insulated with some sort of poly-whatever, so it's extra-warm, and the ribbed inner wind cuffs in the sleeves help in this regard. No game pocket, but it does have flap pockets with snaps in front plus slash pockets to stuff your hands in. The biggest issue is re-proofing (which you can do yourself for around $20 or send to New England Reproofing for $48). It needs it now. There are a couple of minor frays at cuffs/pockets that are pictured, but nothing serious--the sort of thing that would cost extra if purchased from a designer rips-are-cool clothier. An inner seam has come apart at an armpit, also pictured, but it's the sort of thing your tailor will fix for free (if you can't fix it yourself) if you have any kind of relationship with your tailor. Bottom line, with the seam re-sewn and the jacket re-proofed, you'll have yourself one whale of a waxed cotton coat for not much money after you buy it from me for just TAKEN. Size is 44, as tag shows, and it is true.


----------



## catside

"A laird (/ˈlɛərd/) is a member of the Scottish gentry, who bears the designation Laird of X, where X is the place name. In the non-peerage table of precedence, a laird ranks below a Baron and above an Esquire. "

I was wondering about the word.

Also if any of you penheads start selling tradly vintage pens in the exchange, it would be most appropriate, IMHO


----------



## VaBeach

catside said:


> "A laird (/ˈlɛərd/) is a member of the Scottish gentry, who bears the designation Laird of X, where X is the place name. In the non-peerage table of precedence, a laird ranks below a Baron and above an Esquire. "
> 
> I was wondering about the word.
> 
> Also if any of you penheads start selling tradly vintage pens in the exchange, it would be most appropriate, IMHO


I might do that.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> penheads


Clever!


----------



## dport86

Takai said:


> This may be a bit of a different request for this thread, but I am looking for an older Dupont, or Dunhill pocket lighter, and or table top cigar lighter. Also I am in the market for my first fountain pen, if anyone has one they are looking to part with.


I have to agree with Steve Smith, and disagree with some other posters: there is no comparison in the quality and writing experience between the best vintage pens and the best modern pens. As with the vintage clothes many of us covet, search out and enjoy here, there are really no modern equivalents. I do not think it takes enormous experience or knowledge to find a suitable vintage pen, but it is unrealistic to think that the first one you find at a tiny price will be great--any more than the first jacket you pull off the rack at the local thrift store will be a trad grail.

There are bargains on ebay for the experts and the lucky--but expect problems with up to 50% of the pens you find there. Reputable dealers offer great pens and service, for a much higher price. The pen boards are generally good to buy nice pens at moderate prices--but there is some risk there too as well.

Happily for you, Dupont lacquer pens of the 70s and 80's are quite undervalued for the superb quality of their lacquer and workmanship. And they write better than modern Duponts as well (I have owned more than 20 of both over the years). But they are slender and so out of fashion at the moment. They are sleepers and some dealers have recently been snapping them up at pen shows (the best way to get educated by actually holding and using vintage and modern pens). I believe Carmen Rivera currently deals in them and attends several shows.

If you get stuck I still have half a dozen or so and might part with one--but a dealer will offer you the best selection and service. By the way, Dupont also made a very elegant wrist watch in the 80's with their Chinese lacquer on the dial as well as the sides and back of the case.


----------



## dport86

Takai said:


> This may be a bit of a different request for this thread, but I am looking for an older Dupont, or Dunhill pocket lighter, and or table top cigar lighter. Also I am in the market for my first fountain pen, if anyone has one they are looking to part with.


Oh, one other important caveat: counterfeit early Dupont lacquer pens were appearing from Thailand a few years ago. They were mostly ballpoints and often had poorly set 'diamonds' in the clip. The quality of the lacquer was also noticeably bad. I would not recommend you buy from ebay sellers based in Thailand.


----------



## AshScache

One small request--can there be a companion thread opened up for trad pens? Not that I wouldn't browse, but many may prefer a thread for clothes and a thread for accoutrements.....


----------



## DoghouseReilly

More drops. No takers? Like I said, just make me an offer. Going to have to go to the Bay after this.



DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm selling a few things from my closet here that didn't work for whatever reason. For a few of them, this is their second showing on the Exchange.*
> 
> Italian wool twills, size 34*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2i50zm9efptffwg/2013-11-16 10.01.40.jpg
> 
> Charcoal. Pleated and cuffed. 1.5" cuffs
> 
> Waist, laid flat: 16.5"
> Inseam: 31"
> 
> *$10 shipped
> 
> Lands End wide whale cords, 34
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d559l7wpxfut91/2013-11-16 10.05.41.jpgGoldenrod. 1.5" of material on either side of the waist to let.
> Waist: 17"Inseam: 31"
> 
> *$15 shipped
> *
> *Varsity Town Madisonaire glen plaid sport coat, ~38R
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vk6imuirbtej39f/2013-11-16 10.09.21.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/stbxu2oc6aj8sks/2013-11-16 10.09.33.jpg
> 
> Christian wrote up something about this everyman's t ivy outfit a few months back. It has all the right details: natural shoulders, slightly tapered 3/2 sack cut 1/4 lined and made of a lightweight wool or wool blend.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.75"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 26.75"
> Chest: 19.5"
> *
> $30 shipped
> 
> Nailhead Harris tweed, ~40L
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9creejowghlgqij/2013-11-16 10.19.46.jpgTwo button. Darted. 1/4 lined and in great shape. Hasn't been worn much.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25.75"
> Chest: 20.5"
> *$25 shipped
> 
> Heavy 3/2 Harris Tweed, ~38R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wm5xtxsmp666el/2013-11-16 10.23.30.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtvv4sibu39kc70/2013-11-16 10.23.41.jpg
> 
> It pains me to part with this one, but its a bit too short for me. Undarted 3/2 sack, hook vent, swelled edges and very heavy material. 1/4 lined. Older Harris Tweed label.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 27"
> Chest: 20"
> 
> *$30 shipped
> **
> '80's J. Press herringbone single breasted overcoat
> *
> (see link below for a much better photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4cpfzx3o67zpobg/2013-11-16 10.14.40.jpg
> 
> I was surprised to find this jacket in . To my eye, it looks identical to the coat on the right (click for full image):
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell which herringbone it might be, but its certainly a lovely dark grey. In great condition.
> 
> As for sizing, the measurements are below, but I'm at a loss as to what size it might be. The shoulders seem a bit narrow, but the chest and sleeve sizing make me believe its for someone closer to a 44. If anyone has an opinion on this, please let me know.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 44"
> Sleeves: 26" + ~1.75 to let
> Chest: 23.75"
> 
> *$75 shipped*


----------



## gamma68

*A BUMP AND A PRICE DROP
*
*VIYELLA LONG-SLEEVE SHIRT*
* Tagged size M -- please see actual measurements
* 80% cotton, 20% wool
* Gun club check
* No faults

Shoulder: 18"
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Collar: 15.75"
Sleeve: 32.5" (24" from shoulder seam)
Length: 30.5" from under back collar
Love this shirt. Very comfy and nice looking, but it's just a tad too small for me. 
Seeking to recoup my cost, so *$22 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------


*Now just $18 CONUS or offer*

* Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check. Please see close-ups for best color representation
* Substantial tweed with some heft
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* 
* Three interior pockets
* Fully lined
* Darted
* No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
* Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
* . No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining. Your dry cleaner will probably be able to remove this.

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 38"
BCBC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5"


----------



## Takai

Drops, and corrections on a couple of the belts
Discounts on multiples


Takai said:


> Small post for now, larger one coming next week.
> 
> *All Prices include shipping*
> 
> Belts
> 
> Mint PRL Croco Calf 42"- 20--->*15*
> Mint PRL Football-esque leather 42"- 20--->*15*
> VG PRL Second Full grain Made in Italy 42"- 15--->*10*
> Mint Martin Dingman Croco Calf 42"- 20--->*15*
> VG+ Coach Glove Tan Made in USA 40"- 10--->*15*
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0291_zps0cc344d7.jpg
> VG Coach Burnished hide(USA) 40"- 20--->*15*
> G Coach Burnished hide(Costa Rica) Has two extra holes punched down to 36"- 15--->*10*
> VG+ Martin Dingman Burnished hide 38" Has 2 extra holes punched down to 34"- 15--->*10*
> G- Cole Haan 40" Has an extra hole punched for 36"- Free with another item, or cost of shipping
> VG- Trafalgar Full grain/Suede 38" Has one small blemish in the suede that will likely come out- 15--->*10*
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0290_zps10c71c78.jpg
> Mint RL Croco calf L kid's belt- Free with another item, or cost of shipping
> VG Genuine Lizard belt Made in Spain 34"- 20--->*15*


----------



## AshScache

Three exciting 3/2 roll suits today from Brooks Brothers. All from the same gentleman of Dover, Delaware, they all measure slightly differently. Anyway, these are in GREAT condition. Feel free to make an offer on all 3; prices include shipping in the CONUS.

#1: Grey Brooks Brothers Makers with narrow pinstripe; 1/2 lined; three button cuffs; flat front; brace buttons; coin pocket; MADE IN THE USA.

Asking $75.00

Tagged 41 long, measures:

Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31.5"
P2P: 21.75"

Waist: 18.75"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 31.25"











#2: Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Suit; heavy grey fabric, wide chalk stripes; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; cuffed slacks; brace buttons

Asking $75.00

Tagged 42L, measures:

Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 32"
P2P: 22"

Waist: 18.5"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 31"










#3: Brooks Brothers Navy pinstripe 3/2 Roll; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; brace buttons; cuffed trousers

Asking $75.00

Tagged 41L, measures:

Sleeve: 24.75"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 32"
P2P: 22.5"

Waist: 18.5"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 31"


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with drops...



sbdivemaster said:


> *A great selection of Sweaters!*
> *All Sweaters in Great Condition!
> No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 19"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Charcoal Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; appears new; Vintage Tag!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 26"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22* *LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2C: 23.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 26"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 25"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2C: 21.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 25.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2C: 22.5"
> P2C: 20.5"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32**LL Bean Gray/Purple & Teal Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2C: 21"
> P2C: 18"
> P2H: 15"
> BOC: 24"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32**Brooks Brothers Grey w/Blue V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks new! (If I didn't live
> in the mediterranean desert, this would be in my closet!)
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED:* Medium
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2C: 27"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 27"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32* 
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## imme

You have some nice suits in there (unfortunately, all are much too large for me). Does the foot come included with this particular suit?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bringing this one out again...



sbdivemaster said:


> *In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*
> 
> *Price includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*
> 
> Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
> is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
> Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
> Made in USA!
> *PRICE: $18*
> I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
> for a new belt.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SCARVES--COMING TODAY!*



*WATCH THIS SPACE!*​


----------



## straw sandals

Tease.


----------



## dkoernert

Clearing out the old closet and trying to pass some things along.

Black Florsheim Imperial LWB's 10.5D excellent condition, v-cleat heel, soles have TONS of life left. $60 CONUS, or offer.





Next a Nettleton genuine lizard belt. Beautiful brown color, size 40, unbelievable condition, gold buckle. Definitely a dressier belt given that it is only about an inch wide. SOLD Pending Payment


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarves!*

*I have a whole slew of scarves to pass on today, in cashmere, lambswool, wool, camelhair, mohair blends, and alpaca, from, among other places, Scotland, Ireland, England, and Italy! 
*
*There really is something for everyone here , with tartans, solids, plaids, and patterns. As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on two or more scarves!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
*GROUP A*

​
1. An absolutely BEAUTIFUL heathery brown scarf! Woven in ireland fro lambswool. This really is gorgeous! Excellent condition. Measures 11 3/4" by 61 1/2", with 2 1/2" fringe each end. Asking $22, or offer.

  

2. Brown, tan, and cream stripes. Woven in West Germany. Lambswool. Excellent condition. 12" wide, 47" long, with 1" fringe each end. Asking $15.

   

3. A lovely striped scarf! No fabric content, but clearly wool. The front and back are different colourways. Excellent condition! 12" wide, 53" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking $17.

   

4. John Hanley & Co. Tipperary, Ireland. 70% Mohair and 30% wool blend. This is absolutely beautiful! Excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 52" long, 1" fringe each end. Asking $16.

  

5. Large Blue Scarf! No fabric content, but this appears to be cashmere. Some minor pilling throughout--hence my suspicion it's cashmere!--and so this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $16. 16" wide, 65" long, with 3" fringe each end.

  

6. Made in Scotland Ralph Lauren red scarf. Lambswool; this features a kilted Scottish bear at one end. Very Good/Excellent condition. 11" wide, 61" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $16.

   

7. BEAUTIFUL J. Crew lambswool scarf! This is wonderfully soft, and has a lovely soft colourway that's reminiscent of Scottish springs. MADE IN SCOTLAND. Excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe. Asking just $17.

  

8. Ferguson tartan scarf. No fabric content but clearly wool. This is a beautiful scarf in shades of pinks and lilacs! 10 1/2" wide, 48" long, 3" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

9. Brooks Brothers camelhair scarf. This is beautiful--the colourway is simply lovely, and the hand of the camelhair is wonderful! Excellent condition. 12" wide, 58" long, 1 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $20.

  

10. Red shepard's check scarf. This is a lovely example of this increasingly hard to find pattern, in a colourway that inspired the larger buffalo plaids of the Scots colonists of America. This was Made in Scotland, and is lambswool. Excellent condition. 11" wide, 59" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $16.

   

11. Puppytooth check scarf. Another lovely scarf in a hard to find classic pattern and colourway! No fabric content, but this is clearly wool. Excellent condition. 11" wide, 55" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $16.

 

*GROUP B*

​
1. IVY WASP GRAIL! This is wonderful--a Peck and Peck mohair scarf from the Golden Era of that Fifth Avenue store. Peck and Peck was a bastion of female WASP style from 1888 until 1970, when it was sold off. Its heyday was the 1950s and early 1960s, when it became so iconic that "Peck and Peck" became shorthand among many journalists for a certain look and attitude. This scarf shows why; an absolutely gorgeous colurway, 100% mohair, and an example of the "Blackcock" scarf to boot--large, mohair scarves woven by Gibson & Lumgair and much in demand among the upper classes of Scotland and England. This scarf really is a female Wasp's Grail--so make yourself very, very popular this Christmas and grab it! It's in excellent condition. 12" wide, by a whopping 72" long, with 1 1/2" fringe each side. Asking just $30, or offer, for this icon of WASP style.

   

2. Strawbridge Clothiers Merino Wool scarf. made in Canada. Strawbridge Clothiers was the department store of choice for the old-money Mercer Co. - Princeton set when they wanted to shop locally. This is a lovely rich brown, and is in excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 48 1/2" long, with 1" fringe each end. Asking just $14.

  

3. Longchamp of Paris scarf. This is gorgeous--as you'd expect from one of the premier European luxury goods makers. New, this scarf would have cost a fortune! It's wonderfully soft, and was Made in Italy. It's in excellent condition. 14 1/2" wide, 62" long, and 4" fringe each end. Asking just $24, or offer.

   

4. BEAUTIFUL classic tartan from John Hanly & Co. Woven in Ireland. Excellent condition. 11" wide, 56" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $18

  

5. Grey plaid scarf from Gimbel's. Gimbel's might not be a name that's heard much anymore, but in the 1920s through the 1980s it was a force to be reckoned with in the New York retailing scene, establishing the largest Thanksgiving Parade in the country (now named after another store...) and the creator of Saks Fifth Avenue. This scarf is a lovely piece of Americana, and is a lovely scarf in its own right, being a medley of greys with a cranberry overcheck. It's in excellent condition, except for the Gimbel's tag being off on one end. 11" wide, 49" long, with 1" fringe. Asking just $15, or offer.

   

6. Christopher Hayes lambswool tartan. A lovely scarf, in excellent condition! 11" wide, 50" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $15.

  

7. BEAUTIFUl HandACraft 70% mohair 30% wool scarf in Buchanan tartan. This is lovely! made in Scotland. 8 1/2" wide, 40" long, 1" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $17.

  

8. Dark Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but from the texture this is clearly a mohair blend, with a predominance of wool. Very Good condition. 12" wide, 53" long, 1" fringe. Asking just $17.

  

9. CLASSIC charcoal grey cashmere scarf! This does have a couple of very small holes, as pictured, and some running on one side, as shown, and so this is in Good/Very Good condition only. A lovely, soft, older piece! 12" wide, 48" long, 1/2" fringe. Asking just $15.

    

10. Cushendale Woollen Mill 70% mohair and 30% wool scarf. Made in ireland. A beautiful, soft scarf, with lovely soft tones of blue and lilac. Excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 56" long, 1" fringe each end. Asking just $16.

  

11. Ralph Lauren Polo scarf; 50 cashmere, 50% wool. This features the classic polo player on one end. Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition. 12" wide, 59" long, 2 1/2" fringe at each end. Asking just $18, or offer.

    


*GROUP C*​
1. Lochcarron of Scotland Diana Princess of Wales Memorial Tartan. 70% mohair, 30% wool. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 8" wide, 58" long, 1 3/4" fringe at each end. Asking just $18.

    

2. Donegal Tweed scarf! How often do you see a scarf from Donegal tweed? It took a lot of willpower on my part for this to appear here, especially as this is the classic pepper and salt colourway and patterning of Donegal! made in Shannon, Ireland, this is in excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 52" long, 1" fringe each end. Asking just $20, or offer.

  

3. BEAUTIFUL Club Room cashmere in puppytooth with a wonderful colourway! This is truly lovely. Excellent condition. 11 1/2" wide, 62" long, 4" fringe each end. Asking $20.

 

4. BEAUTIFUL tartan in peat black, forest green, and dark rose pink! Made in Italy for Christopher Hayes. Excellent condition. Lambswool. 12" wide, 54" long, 2 1/2" fring eat each end. Asking just $18, or offer.

  

5. Blarney Woollen Mills. 100% cashmere. This is a lovely, lovely scarf! Unfortunately, it does have some moth damage, and so is in Good condition only. 11 1/2" wide, 53" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. As such, it's a steal at just $12, or offer.

  

6. Shades of Brown scarf. Beautiful! 100% cashmere, made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 63" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $19, or offer.

  

7. Alpaca scarf in navy blue. A beautiful scarf with a lovely fringe! 9 1/2" wide, 72" long, with 4" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

8. Ralph Lauren Polo red scarf. 100% lambswool; made in Italy. This features a blue Polo player, as shown. Excellent condition. Measures 11 3/4" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe. Asking just $19.

  

9. Black cashmere scarf with bold coloured stripes! This is striking! 100% cashmere, made in England. 11" wide, 53" long, 1" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $19.

 

10. Made in Scotland Glenhusky scarf. A lovely shade of versatile brown. Lambswool. 11 1/4" wide, 53" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

  

11. Lovely houndstooth and stripes cashmere scarf! Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 12" wide, 62" long, 2 1/2" fringe at each end. Asking just $19.

  

*GROUP D*

​
1. Lovely bright tartan--perfect for defeating the winter blues! No fabric content, but clearly wool. 11 1/4" wide, 56" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

2. Red Tartan. 100% lambswool; made in Uruguay! Excellent condition. 12" wide, 50" long, 1 1/2" fringe. Asking $14.

  

3. NWT Beautiful Dark Purple scarf! Hand made in Nepal. Excellent condition. 10 1/2" wide, 56" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $18.

  

4. Cashmere scarf from Banana Republic. Reversible. This is lovely, and in excellent condition EXCEPT for a very small moth nibble on one side. 9" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $15.

    

5. Charter Club cashmere scarf. A lovely textured scarf! Excellent condition. 9" wide, 57" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $19.

  

6. Made in Scotland Cashmere scarf in multicolours! This is lovely, and is in excellent condition. Measures 12" wide, 64" long, and 3" fringe at each end. Asking just $19, or offer.

   

7. Johnston's of Elgin Black Stewart Tartan Scarf. Fro one of the most respected woollen houses in Scotland, that specializes in scarves! This is in excellent condition. 12" wide, 53" long, 1" fringe each end. Asking just $20, or offer.

  

8. Nordstrom cashmere scarf. In a lovely medley of lilacs, pale blues, and browns! Excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 55" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $20.

  

9. Made in Scotland 100% cashmere scarf in grey plaid. Excellent condition! 12" wide, 62" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $19, or offer.

   

10. Grey plaid wool scarf from Montevideo. Very warm and robust! I have made a note to myself that this has "small blemishes" but I now cannot find these. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and so asking just $10. Measures 11" wide, 60" long, and 4" fringe at either end.

  

*GROUP E*

​
1. CASHMERE scarf by Royal Rossie. Made in Inner Mongolia. Brown, cream, and slate grey, squares and stripes! Excellent condition. 12" wide, 53" long, 3 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $19.

  

2. Cashmere Scarf; Made in England. A medley of pinks, lilacs, and oranges! 11 1/4" wide, 61" long, 3" fringe each end. Some minor pilling throughout, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $15.

  

3. GRAIL!! This is GORGEOUS! Lyle and Scott are the main rivals to Begg, and this scarf shows why--soft and luxurious, this is close to the Platonic ideal of a Scottish cashmere scarf! The tartan is beautiful--a soft, versatile colourway that would complement almost any outfit. This was, of course, Made in Scotland. It measures 11 1/4" wide, 54" long, with 2 1/2" of fringe at each end. It's in absolutely excellent condition; it is almost certainly unworn. Asking just $29 for this beauty!

  

4. Geo. Beene; Made in Italy. Acrylic. 13 3/4" wide, 62" long, 3" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $8.

  

5. Alpaca 111--Pink scarf made out of Baby Alpaca! This is absolutely lovely. It does have a minor impression on the reverse from storage, but this should disappear with time or dry cleaning. Otherwise, it's in excellent condition. 12" wide, 66" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $20, or offer.

  

6. CASHMERE, Made in Scotland. A beautiful scarf in a black and white pattern! Absolutely excellent condition. 12" wide, 62" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking $22, or offer.

    

7. Schoolboy Muffler! From Banana Republic. All wool. In Very Good/Excellent condition! 9" wide, 70" long. Asking just $18.

  

8. Blue and Grey Indian Scarf. This has a very interesting and unusual label--made by the Oswal Group of India, this is a trademark registered with the Punjab Government. The grey area is ornamented with a lovely diamond patterning accented with a sari-like sheen to the wool that my pictures really don't show well at all. This is a lovely and unusual scarf! All wool; excellent condition. 9" wide, 56" long, 2 1/2" fringe at each end. Asking just $20, or offer.

  

9. Woven in Great Britain. Red merino wool scarf by Glen Cairn. Excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 48" long, 1/2" fringe. Asking just $12.

 

10. NWT MADE IN ENGLAND. Navy Blue Ralph Lauren Camelhair scarf. This is NWT, BUT it does have some minor impressions from its own fringe from storage; these will come out with its first dry clean, or else with time. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and is a lovely, soft,luxurious scarf that was Made in England. 11 1/2" wide, 64" long, 2 1/2" fringe at each end. Asking just $25.

   

11. GORGEOUS Made in Italy Cashmere Scarf! This is absolutely GORGEOUS! It's beautifully soft, utterly luxurious, and has a simply beautiful patterning and colourway. It's in absolutely excellent condition. 12" wide, 62" long, with 3" of fringe at each end. Asking just $26, or offer.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> 
> *Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
> *TAGGED: 40R*
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Corbin Tan Glen Plaid w/Gray & Green Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The Toggery Shops were a couple of old-school men's shops in San Diego and La Jolla.
> From what I can gather, the doors were closed in the early 90's. That seems to be the
> time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under. It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Substantial fabric!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (38-40R-ish)
> S2S: 18.75"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 19.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25 > $23**Brooks Brothers Tan/Brown Houndstooth Sport Coat*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; The pockets are still basted shut,
> but this will need at least a good steaming...
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 3 button sleeve; Fully lined; Flap Pockets
> Made in USA; 78% Silk/22% Wool
> *TAGGED: 40R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1988.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28*
> *HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1987.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**HSM Blue Basket Weave w/Multi-Color Plaid Overlay Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW Condition*; Still has the Medalion and basted pockets
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Imported Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Waist: 22"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 26" +.5"
> *PRICE: $35 > $33*
> *Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ArtVandalay

New Leatherman LTD surcingle belt - size 33
Bought this for myself but I should have gone for a 34. 
Measures 34" from middle hole to end of strap. Brass hardware with standard tab. Never worn.
Take it home for $30 shipped.


*TIES*
Some of these are from my own collection, some are fresh from the thrifts, and some are reposts that have been sitting in my closet for months.

Assume silk unless otherwise noted.



Group 1: $15 each - all 57" long
a) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD bird emblematic (seagulls?) 3 1/8" wide
b) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD foulard 3 1/8" wide
c) Hunt Club Clothiers fishing lure emblematic 3 1/4 wide



Group 2: $15 each
a) Robert Talbott navy/green repp 3 3/8" x 57
b) Lands End green/navy/red/gold repp 3 3/8" x 57
c) Robert Talbott for Michael David LTD. navy/green/red repp 3 1/4 x 57


Group 3: $10 each
a) Brooks Brothers navy/green/grey/red repp 3 3/4" x 57"
b) Bert Pulitzer blue/red repp 3 3/4" x 56"
c) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red/gold repp 3" x 56"
d) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red repp 3" x 56"
e) J. Crew repp 3 1/4" x 57"


Group 4: $10 each
a) Rivetz of Boston navy w/red stripe 3 1/4" x 55 1/2"
b) Brooks Brothers brown w/ red and gold stripe 3 3/8" x 54"
c) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 56"
d) *CLAIMED*
e) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 54 1/2"


Group 5: $10 each
a) Taylor Tie teddy bear emblematic poly 3" x 55"
b) Pintail "Fore!" poly 3 1/4" x 55"
c) Keyes and Lockwood golfer in a bunker poly 3 1/2 x 57"

Pendleton wool tartan - 3" x 55" - asking $15


----------



## dkoernert

Bumping these to the next page.



dkoernert said:


> Clearing out the old closet and trying to pass some things along.
> 
> Black Florsheim Imperial LWB's 10.5D excellent condition, v-cleat heel, soles have TONS of life left. $60 CONUS, or offer.


----------



## maltimad

*BUMP*.

Still available, and open to offers. Thanks!



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration Polo Ralph Lauren corduroy trousers, in a rare-ish BURGUNDY color, in a definitely rare double FORWARD pleat cut. Size is 35x30, with no cuffs (please check measurements). The cut name is 'Andrew', and the fabric is a robust 8/9 wale corduroy. Beautiful pants in mint condition, and to my judgment, much nicer than current new offerings.. They're not quite my size; otherwise they wouldn't be here. In the photos, please ignore the random white spots. They don't exist on the trousers in real-life. No flaws to the fabric that I can see. Color is actually pretty true to what you see (or at least I see, on my monitor) in the pictures. Have a look:
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 30
> Front Rise: 13
> Back Rise: 19
> 
> *PRICING:* Asking $30, shipped, or make me a reasonable offer. Please feel to ask any questions. Thanks!


----------



## Trevor

Still for Sale





Trevor said:


> Danill Black Double Bresated Overcoat. Very Close to 100% Cashmere.
> 
> P2P - 21.5
> Shoulder - 18.25
> Length - 38.5
> Sleeve - 24"
> 3" Flap Pockets
> Single Vent
> 
> $60 Shipped


----------



## Acacian

*J. Press tweed jacket 39 or 40S (?) - see measurements*

For sale is a nice J. Press jacket - price is $45 to any U.S. location including shipping. 3/2 and undarted, of course, with a center vent in the back.

In really nice shape - no damage that I can find anywhere, including no rips to the lining.

Here are the measurements in accordance with the official Ask Andy measuring system:
chest: 20"
waist: 18"
shoulder: 17"
length from bottom of collar to bottom: 30"
sleeve: 23" (note that this is a little short, but it does have about an additional 1.5" to let out)











Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

I would love to know the actual retail value of Tweedy's sartorial collection. It is probably greater than the GDP of most developing countries.


----------



## imme

drlivingston said:


> I would love to know the actual retail value of Tweedy's sartorial collection. It is probably greater than the GDP of most developing countries.


If you're talking true MSRP, perhaps it surpasses that of some smaller developed countries, as well?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Some advantageous blogger should interview TD.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Some advantageous blogger should interview TD.


I believe that's been done, but TD would know better than myself.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> I believe that's been done, but TD would know better than myself.


No blogger--such is my sartorial stature that I warranted an interview by a Real Journalist! 

I'm actually thinking of starting a 'blog myself, and so moving slowly towards technology, c. 1995....


----------



## catside

^Figured the players, now a link to the interview please.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> ^Figured the players


Exactly... X-infinity!


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> ^Figured the players, now a link to the interview please.


Um, umm, ummm....

The interviewer was me. TD, sadly, was left on the cutting-room floor, for reasons too complex to sift through here. Suffice to say, airline magazines prefer stories about hipster types who make lots of dough flipping stuff. TD does not make lots of dough flipping stuff. He is in it for the right reasons.

I, however, am a whore. The check cleared.

I think I might have mistaken TD for Patrick--didn't he get featured in some sort of publication?


----------



## MicTester

Trevor said:


> dont have a lot of time to list stuff. Please ask if you need more info.


Please do take the time. We are in no rush and will appreciate detail.


----------



## Reuben

*Closet clearing, AKA Almost fits means doesn't fit*

I really need to accept that I am a 46L, and _almost_ the right size won't work. Anyone in a 45/46R (or a size 6 7/8-7 1/4 hat), you're in luck:

46R F.R. Tripler & Co suit: $35


























3-button darted front, duel vents, double-pleated front, 94% wool and 6% cashmere, canvassed, not very trad except for its maker but an absolutely beautiful navy suit with a turquoise chalk stripe. I'm really tempted to make this work but the sleeves are just too short.

Measurements:
Pit-to-pit: $24.25
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 32.5"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 19.5"

Waist: 20"
Outseam: 43.5"
Inseam: 31" (+1")
Cuffs: 1.5"

Tom James/Holland & Sherry Dark Green Cashmere Blazer: $40

























This blazer is absolutely beautiful, and perfect for any Scots out there. The buttons are genuine holland and sherry thistle buttons, handcast from brass and then plated in gold. The fabric has a wonderful hand, and I suspect it is 100% cashmere, though it may be a cashmere/wool blend. The color is hard to capture on camera but it's a deep, deep forest green, the green version of midnight blue. Two-button front, 4-button sleeve, darts, canvased, one vent. It fits just a touch short and a touch small on me, so call it a 46R~ish?

Measurements:
PtP: 24"
Slv: 25.5"
Length: 31"
Shoulder: 19"

Hickey-Freeman ~46L: $40


































Look at the color in that tweed. The blue/tan/brown hound's tooth is a unique and versatile color combination, but it's the flecks of blue, red, green, and yellow that really sets this apart. Yet another case of "I really wish this fitme," but it doesn't. I literally just tried it on one last time to see if I could make do, but the shoulders are too tight. Two button darted front, fully canvased, single vented, 100% wool, ect.

Measurements:
PtP: 23.5"
Slv: 26"
Length: 32.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"

Bleeding madras, ~45R: $35



















Wish it fit, yadda yadda, doesn't fit, yadda yadda. Took a risk on a jacket without measurements, didn't pay off. True bleeding madras, fully canvased (not too common in madras jackets), true 3 button darted front, single vent, fits just a little small for a 46. Stock up early for spring/summer, y'all!

Measurements:
PtP: 23.5"
Slv: 25"
Length: 30.5"
Shoulder: 19"

Donegal tweed royal stewart-ish waistcoat, 40:* Sold*

































'tis the season for festive waistcoats, right? Pick this up for your next party. Real donegal tweed, metal buttons, tagged a 40R and measures

PtP: 20.5"
Length: 25"

Made in the USA Bostonian pebble-grain walnut PTB, 10D: $30

































Thrifted these on the exact same day as an almost identical pair of shoes arrived from the exchange. Lots of life left in the soles and heels, good to go after a solid cleaning.

*For the lady-trad*
Made in Italy Cole Haans Black and White bit loafers, size 7M: $50



















Look at these, brand new, completely unworn and a perfect Christmas gift for the lady in your life.

Hats:

Beaver fur top hat, used, ~size 6 7/8: $60


























Not something you see every day, and the final touch for a black tie outfit. This genuine beaver fur made-in-America top hat shows a little wear and could likely use a little TLC, but is in excellent used condition.

*UNWORN Made in England beaver fur top hat, size 6 7/8*: $100

























I can't see a single sign of this hat ever having been worn, it is absolutely pristine. Made in England, this is the sort of hat you will probably never see again, especially at these prices. I have a box that came with it, no guarantee it's the original box but it seems to be the right age. As the box is incredibly bulky, though, shipping in it would add *$20* to the price.

Straw Panama hat, tagged size 7 1/4: $35



















Great hat, too small for my giant head. Made in Ecuador, looks to be pretty good quality, lightly worn at most.

NWT/NOS Abercrombie and Fitch Bowler, tagged size 7: $50
































New with tags, from back when Abercrombie and Fitch was a quality name.

As always, CONUS shipping included, offers and trades are welcome (46L-40/30, 17.5-36, 10D-10.5C), feel free to message me with questions, or just to let me know if my prices aren't fair or the items I'm listing aren't up to snuff.

One last edit: 10% discount if you'll post a picture of yourself in it in the trad what I wore today post.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$50 shipped CONUS, take your pick!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers "Brooksease"
> Plain Charcoal Two-Button
> *Tagged 42S/37*
> 100% Wool
> Hook vent
> Horn Buttons
> 3-Buttons on the cuff
> Pleat-front pants with plain hems
> Suspender buttons
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 29.5"
> Sleeve 23" (+2)
> 
> Waist 19" (+2)
> Inseam 28" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Brooksease suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Hickey Freeman "Boardroom"
> Fully Canvassed two-button suit
> Charcoal striped gray
> *Tagged 42S*
> 100% Wool
> 4 buttons on the cuff
> Pleat front pants with cuffs
> Suspender buttons
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 17.75"
> Sleeve 23.5" (+2)
> BoC 29.5"
> 
> Waist 17.5" (+3)
> Inseam 28" (+3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers sport coat
> 3/2 roll undarted
> Rusty window pane (looks amazing)
> 100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
> *No tagged size, but assuming 42S*
> 3 buttons on the cuff
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> BoC 29.5"
> S2S 19"
> Sleeve 22" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Rusty window camel





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> 3/2 undarted sportcoat
> 100% Wool Tweed
> Gray herringbone
> Not very heavy
> partially lined
> *Tagged 42S
> *Horn buttons
> 3 buttons on the cuff
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 18.5"
> BoC 30"
> Sleeve 23.5" (+3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB tweed sack





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> 2 button sport coat
> 100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
> Black & PoW Check with Gold and Red windowpanes (looks amazing)
> *Tagged 42S*
> Horn buttons
> 4 buttons at cuff
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 30"
> Sleeve 22.5" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB camel check





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Hickey Freeman
> "Madison" model
> Fully canvassed
> two-button blazer
> three buttons on cuff
> brass/gold tone buttons
> cashmere/wool blend (10/90)
> feels and drapes like more!
> *Tagged 44R*
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 23.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 32"
> Sleeve 24.5" (+3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Blazer


----------



## AlanC

^Those are some great hats above.

****CYBER MONDAY BLOWOUT!!!****​
Prices slashed. Make me an offer if you like something you see.

*Peter Blair* beach umbrellas
Made in USA 
*NOW $15!* $20












*Holland & Sherry* little fishes tie
Made in USA
*NOW $20* $25












*Altea* woven stripes
Made in Italy
*NOW $20!* $25














AlanC said:


> Some great ties on offer.
> 
> All prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal.
> 
> *Vineyard Vines* Custom Collection for International Paper
> 
> *NOW $15!* $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Crew* Argyle & Sutherland
> Made in Italy
> 
> A great version of a wardrobe standard.
> 
> *NOW $18!* $22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Purple Label* silver satin tie
> Made in Italy
> 
> Perfect for evening occasions.
> 
> *NOW $25!* $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers*
> Made in USA
> 
> *NOW $10!* $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbott* woven stripe
> Made in USA
> 
> *NOW $10!* $12


----------



## AlanC

****CYBER MONDAY BLOWOUT!!!****​
New items + markdowns

*Brooks Brothers* OCBD
Made in USA
17 1/2 x 33

Beefy ecru oxford cloth perfect to pair with tweed.

$20 delivered CONUS

*Troy Shirtmakers Guild* pleated formal (tuxedo) shirt
Made in USA
16 x 32
$18 delivered CONUS










Markdowns:

*Sid Mashburn* sport shirt
Tagged size: XXL 
Measures to: 18.25 x 36.5" | P2P: 27"
'As new', still has collar stays.

*NOW $30* $35 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Rarely seen in the wild, particularly in a larger size, this shirt has a linen like weave, but is all cotton.










 

NWT *Gobi Camelhair* vest
Made in Mongolia
Tagged size 48 (P2P 20")

*NOW $25!* $30

Be the only one on your block to have one. I've never seen anything quite like it. It would be a great layering piece with tweed or a Barbour.










  

Still available: 


AlanC said:


> Tagged size: 42 (waist)
> Measures: 42 x 35 (unhemmed)
> 
> No tags, but these are stiff and unhemmed.
> 
> Retail: ~$130
> *NOW $35*! Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## jogowill

Hello ArtVandalay:

I'm not yet able to send PMs, but I'm interested in grabbing one of your ties from Group 4. Would you be willing to sell to a new kid like me?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hi jogowill,

I'm not aware of any restrictions on being able to send PM's, but maybe rules have changed. In any event, I've sent you a PM -- if you are unable to view and reply, please let me know.

-Art


----------



## Barnavelt

Many thanks to AlanC for a beautiful Shetland sweater. Excellent value and condition actually better than described.


----------



## plupy

Virginia Gentleman sent me an amazing belt for my slide buckle -- thanks much!


----------



## ArtVandalay

His inbox is full so I just wanted to pass along thanks to TweedyDon for the gorgeous green BB 346 sack that I received over the weekend. Fits perfectly!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben's stuff--wow. What a fun post. But why are so many nice hats made for pinheads?


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Reuben's stuff--wow. What a fun post. But why are so many nice hats made for pinheads?


You're telling me! I'm a 7-7/8 tall and narrow. Check out the pictures from the ~1916 sample catalogue/tome I posted in the blues/brags too. As nice if not nicer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Drop to $90.....

Is this just not a common size, or am I all wet on the price? Make me an offer!!!



AshScache said:


> Allen Edmonds Walden 11D in black.
> 
> These shoes are barely worn. Like....probably 2 or 3 times. Only issue I found was a small area towards the heel of one shoe, but otherwise these are in amazing condition. Check out the heels and soles! They are practically NWOB. For that reason asking $100, shipped in the CONUS. Feel free to make me an offer though. Trade offers welcome, too.


----------



## Dmontez

Surprised you still have them I'm an 11d and usually find them sold by the time I get there. I'd say its a good price and I would purchase them if they were brown or burgundy. I just don't wear black.



AshScache said:


> Drop to $90.....
> 
> Is this just not a common size, or am I all wet on the price? Make me an offer!!!


----------



## drlivingston

I have practically given away black Waldens on the 'bay. They just don't sell well.


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone interested in black Park Avenues 9.5? Need to be resoled but cheap if you're interested. I can pick them up in the morning.


----------



## wiredroach

Tweedydon,

PM sent regarding a few of these, but the submission form claims it can't send because your message box is full, so I copied the message to your Paypal e-mail. Payment has been sent. Thanks!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Happy 100th post!



WillBarrett said:


> Anyone interested in black Park Avenues 9.5? Need to be resoled but cheap if you're interested. I can pick them up in the morning.


----------



## mu2482

A quick question gents: I have a pair of new in box Allen Edmonds seconds Walnut McAllisters. Would I be better off selling them here or eBay? Thanks for the advice as always. 9D, so not a terribly uncommon size. Not sure if that's good or bad come to think of it.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

HOLY GRAIL ITEM

Club Collar University Stripe Oxford by Polo Ralph Lauren. Nice think oxford as used in Ralph's normal OCBDs. Blue and white stripes. Great club collar. Size Large (translates to approximately a 16-16.5 by 34-35. Made in China

Asking $38 CONUS.








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]

Corrected pictures


----------



## sbdivemaster

mu2482 said:


> A quick question gents: I have a pair of new in box Allen Edmonds seconds Walnut McAllisters. Would I be *better off* selling them here or eBay? Thanks for the advice as always. 9D, so not a terribly uncommon size. Not sure if that's good or bad come to think of it.


Define "better off"...


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Today's thrifts

Viyella Plaid 80 Cotton, 20% Cashmere $23


Ike Behar Small Medallions Unlined Three Fold - $13






Ike Behar Small Dots - $11


----------



## Patrick06790

mu2482 said:


> A quick question gents: I have a pair of new in box Allen Edmonds seconds Walnut McAllisters. Would I be better off selling them here or eBay? Thanks for the advice as always. 9D, so not a terribly uncommon size. Not sure if that's good or bad come to think of it.


Since that's my size, I'd say here.

eBay is a crap shoot. You might get a quick turnaround with a Buy It Now, or you might get deluged with requests for shipping quotes to Papua New Guniea.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

If they were my size, I would have PM'd you right away.



mu2482 said:


> A quick question gents: I have a pair of new in box Allen Edmonds seconds Walnut McAllisters. Would I be better off selling them here or eBay? Thanks for the advice as always. 9D, so not a terribly uncommon size. Not sure if that's good or bad come to think of it.


----------



## mu2482

Hmm...something tells me you may be biased here.  I've only sold one item on eBay in the last year and it was a royal pain in the rear. You may be right, thanks. I'll keep you posted, pun intended.


----------



## Reuben

I'd say it's easier and simpler here, but you could potentially get a higher price on eBay. Once you account for eBay and PayPal fees, though, you still might come off ahead here.


mu2482 said:


> Hmm...something tells me you may be biased here.  I've only sold one item on eBay in the last year and it was a royal pain in the rear. You may be right, thanks. I'll keep you posted, pun intended.


----------



## mu2482

Any idea on a fair price, generally speaking?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patrick06790 said:


> eBay is a crap shoot.


Your return will be, after all is said and done, roughly 30 percent less here than on eBay. You will absolutely, positively get paid here. If you don't do everything just exactly perfect on eBay, you may end up with nothing, and even if you do everything perfectly, you may still end up with nothing.

If you are smart, you will PM Patrick and make a deal. He'll give you a fair price.

This is not the place to maximize "profit." Folks who try doing that inevitably get discouraged and go elsewhere. So, if you are trying to maximize your return, save yourself the trouble and go elsewhere now.


----------



## Reuben

New in Box seconds of a popular shoe in a popular color and a common size? I'd say between 60-80% of list price wouldn't be frowned upon, and 40-60% would get snapped up in a heartbeat. I typically try to list items I bought but didn't fit me at around 80% of what I paid. If it's something I thrifted, I list at cost x2 plus shipping or a ~$20 profit, whichever's lower.


mu2482 said:


> Any idea on a fair price, generally speaking?


----------



## 32rollandrock

mu2482 said:


> Any idea on a fair price, generally speaking?


Never mind, misread original message.


----------



## mu2482

And here I was responding to you 32. Thanks for the advice all. I'll post them here once I go refresh myself on how to post photos, in the next couple of days. (See? Just like TweedyD, he teases before he shows the goods)


----------



## AlanC

Barnavelt said:


> Many thanks to AlanC for a beautiful Shetland sweater. Excellent value and condition actually better than described.


Thanks for the purchase. I'm glad it found a good home.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Warmest. Pants. Ever. I was first drawn to these by the fact that they appear never to have been worn. One look inside and it was a big case of whoa. These flat-front Orvis cords are lined with serious fleece-type material--I have several pair of Patagonia capilene longjohns and the lining on these trousers is like the Arctic weight. Absolute mint condition and made in USA. Waist is 44, inseam is 32.5 inches, no cuffs. I seriously doubt you will ever find another pair, so make like Pete Schweddy and snap these up in time for the holidays for just CLAIMED.






You don't want to be saggin' so here's a belt by Orvis in 46, which is the apropos two inches larger than the above pant size. Beautiful fish emblematic pattern, perfect for a day of ice fishing in the warmest. pants. ever. Very slight memory at cinch holes, but nothing serious. This is thick leather, made in USA and built to last. Yours for just $7 if purchased with the warmest. pants. ever. Otherwise, $12 CONUS.





A Pendleton wool shirt. Beautiful tartan pattern perfect for the season. No flaws. Size medium. Measures 23 inches armpit to armpit with 32 inch sleeves measured from center of collar to cuff. $20 CONUS





I was so stoked to post this Pendleton but, upon close examination, there are three holes. Heart breaking, because it's a gorgeous shirt that otherwise presents as new. There are two small holes on the front and one in the sleeve, very inconspicuous, but there nonetheless. Couldn't capture the one on the sleeve, the two others are shown. It's tagged a small, armpit to armpit measures 20.25 inches with sleeve length of 32.25 inches. Rather than re-donate, I thought I'd offer it here for CLAIMED, which is postage and a beer to cry in.


----------



## ATL

Any interest in a 39/40 R/S vintage (60s) Brooks Brothers three-piece suit? 3-2, prince of wales pattern. Awesome. 

I'll upload pics/deets later today, but I just wanted to judge interest. PM me. 

It will be relatively cheap in the interest of making a quick sale (my wife's clutch decided to die ((read: she can't drive ...)).


----------



## efdll

Tweedy Don, not suprisingly, your mailbox is full.


----------



## CMDC

I have hundreds of ties that need to be gone. If you've seen my rummage sale pix you know what I mean. Rather than individually list them, in which case I will be on photobucket well into the next millenium, I'm going to propose an offer to the crowd.

I am offering *CMDC Tie Grab Bags*. The way it will work is that I will put together a tie package of however many ties you want for $7 conus each. I would like to mix and match styles--i.e. repps, prints, solids, etc. for those purchasing multiple ties but I can be flexible. I can also be flexible as to things you definitely don't want--i.e. "no yellow" or things you are definitely hoping for--assuming I have it. That said, I hope that you will trust me in my picks. I can promise quality ties--JPress, Brooks, Talbott, Polo, LE, etc. that are well within the Trad aesthetic. No junk and nothing flawed.

So, PM me if you'd like a batch.


----------



## Patrick06790

Good idea, I did something similar a few years ago and it worked out well.


----------



## plupy

CLEARING THE DECKS OF SOME NECKTIES, OLD AND NEW
Had a guy claim a few of these then disappear on me. So I'm re-listing the whole shooting match, with some price drops. Claim away & please follow through if you think you want 'em. Thanks!

All prices include shipping. Paypal regular not gift, so I can print postage right from there. I pack ties rolled in tissue paper as I don't have easy access to boxes - let me know if that's a problem. Open to offers & will always discount for multiple orders.


Vintage English silk paisley prints. Both of these have _light spotting_ which honestly doesn't show when worn and likely would come out at the cleaners. Priced accordingly at $3.50 each or both for $7.00. (L) Saks Fifth Avenue ca 1960s - 2 7/8" wide; (R ) J. Press - The Beaufort Knot ca 1970s 3 1/8"

Vineyard Vines hockey print ties. Worn only once or twice. Only have 1 red, not 2 as shown. $9.50 each. Red is 3" wide; blue is a custom print for our local youth hockey team -- looks generic-hockey enough to wear anywhere and the blue is nice. 3 3/4" wide. Have 2 blues.

Stripes! J. Crew maroon, mostly unworn $9; J. Press dark blue ca. 1990s, slight fraying to tips & 1 light snag $6.50; J. Press blue & gold stripes ca 1990s $9.50

Bowties! $9.50 each. Vintage madras ca. 1960s - *SOLD*; Robert Talbott rust stripe ca 1980s, 1light snag, 1 1/2" wide; T M Lewin of Jermyn Street London blue with white stripes ca 1980s 2" wide.


Christmas tie! Vera Bradley Designs print on cotton, similar to Liberty material ca 1980s 3 1/2" wide. $6.50


My favorite: Wool J. Press horizontal regimental stripes like a cricket scarf or a Rooster tie of yore. I got it new at Press when I first came to New York in 1989. Wore it a lot as a young buck but hardly anymore so it's ready for a new home. The J. Press tag was glued on and fell off soon after but I promise it came from the old shop on 44th Street. There is one factory flaw - a cut in the back of the tie about 1/2" wide -- doesn't show. I could have returned it but I loved the tie too much and besides, only I knew about the flaw. 2 1/4" wide. $15.00


----------



## sskim3

*Bumping.... price cut to $55 CONUS or best offer*... taking up too much space in the closet



sskim3 said:


> I got my hands on a Southwick Gray Pinstripe Suit in 43L. The weight of the suit is heavier and ideal for the cooler fall and winter seasons. It is hands down one of the nicer suits that I have seen. The pants are half lined and have buttons for suspenders. *Asking $80 CONUS or best offer.*
> 
> Please see measurements for fit:
> Jacket:
> Chest - 45"
> Shoulder 19"
> Waist - 43" (taken from first button)
> Sleeve - 27"
> Length - 34"
> 
> Pants:
> Outseam - 42"
> Inseam - 30"
> Waist - 36" (two inches to be let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more pics here.


----------



## sskim3

I also need these to go away ASAP.... PM me with offers. Thanks! 

1. Hickey Freeman Wool Cashmere Blend Navy Overcoat 42R --> Asking $80 CONUS or best offer. 
The coat is a bit large on me and don't want to pay for alterations. Could be someone's holy grail. Beautiful jacket with no issues.

Measurements:
Chest: 47" 
Shoulder: 19" 
Sleeve: 25.5" 
Length: 40"






































2. Burberry trench coat 48R - Grey/Taupe, Full-Length - Asking $100 CONUS or best offerAuthentic and classic Burberry trench coat. Perfect for this wet and cold weather. Has removable lining made of 50/50 polyester/cotton. The outer shell is water-resistant and 100% cotton. Felt/wool collar is also removable making it a versatile and stylish coat. The coat also has a belt.












































3. Vintage Sears Steel Toe Boot 9.5E Made in USA - Asking $75 CONUS or best offerVintage Sears steel toe working boots. Practically brand new. I don't see creases and any wear on bottom soles. Made in the USA.


----------



## plupy

More cold weather Trad lit: LL BEAN COMPANY SCRAPBOOK 2d ed 90th Anniv 2002 *2d ED. SOLD -- 1st STILL AVAILABLE*

I can post pics later but meanwhile the ebay listing below describes it well -- tons of great vintage shots of Bean stuff. Never sold in stores - for employees only. I also have the previous edition, which is very similar, just a bit less slick ... and is 10 years older. Some shelfwear & creasing but nothing major at all. $14.50 for either incl Media Mail shipping. Paypal regular not gift please. Thanks!


----------



## ATL

ATL said:


> Any interest in a 39/40 R/S vintage (60s) Brooks Brothers three-piece suit? 3-2, prince of wales pattern. Awesome.
> 
> I'll upload pics/deets later today, but I just wanted to judge interest. PM me.
> 
> It will be relatively cheap in the interest of making a quick sale (my wife's clutch decided to die ((read: she can't drive ...)).












$200 shipped.

60s BB "346" three-piece suit.
Label shot: https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/5884316/width/900/height/900/flags/LL

Center vent.
Collar is stitched down on the back of the neck.
Unlined. Heavy wool. Tad bit of loose stitching on the inside.
Feels like full canvas.
2 button cuffs.

Trousers are flat front with no cuff.

Jacket:

P2p 20.5
Waist 20
Sleeve 23.75 (+1)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29

Vest
https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/63/900x900px-LL-6368fcca_IMG_5041.jpeg

Across 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 17.5
Length (top to bottom of last button): nearly 20.75

Trousers:
Waist laid flat: 15.5
Inseam: 29.75 (+3)

Damage:
Tiny moth hole that can't be seen during normal wear. A patch would work brilliantly here.
https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/5884320/width/900/height/900/flags/LL

And this isn't really damage, but someone either removed the top button, or it was never there.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

32rollandrock said:


> Reuben's stuff--wow. What a fun post. But why are so many nice hats made for pinheads?


I swear I remember reading something on vintage hats that said men had smaller heads back in the day.

Edit, found the article

"The larger the hat size, the greater it is going to cost you as large toppers are rare given that peoples' heads were smaller in ye olde days than now. Indeed, this maybe your only option if your hat size is larger than 7 1/4. Sizes over 7 3/4 are rare and expensive."
https://chwolfenbloode.co.uk/2009/05/15/guide-to-buying-a-top-hat/


----------



## TweedyDon

ArtVandalay said:


> His inbox is full so I just wanted to pass along thanks to TweedyDon for the gorgeous green BB 346 sack that I received over the weekend. Fits perfectly!


My apologies--I was away for the last two days and it overflowed! It's clear now, and everyone should also have had their PM's answered!


----------



## Reuben

Interesting. Looks like these are actually silk plush, not fur. Apparently that makes them more desirable/rare?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I swear I remember reading something on vintage hats that said men had smaller heads back in the day.
> 
> Edit, found the article
> 
> "The larger the hat size, the greater it is going to cost you as large toppers are rare given that peoples' heads were smaller in ye olde days than now. Indeed, this maybe your only option if your hat size is larger than 7 1/4. Sizes over 7 3/4 are rare and expensive."
> https://chwolfenbloode.co.uk/2009/05/15/guide-to-buying-a-top-hat/


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I am under the impression that collapsible silk top hats are for evening/opera wear and that beaver fur top hats are for morning dress.

Who is the resident AAAC topper expert?



Reuben said:


> Interesting. Looks like these are actually silk plush, not fur. Apparently that makes them more desirable/rare?


----------



## Reuben

Not a collapsable silk hat, but a silk plush. Like a silk felt, almost.


Dieu et les Dames said:


> I am under the impression that collapsible silk top hats are for evening/opera wear and that beaver fur top hats are for morning dress.
> 
> Who is the resident AAAC topper expert?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

No reasonable offer refused. 100% satisfaction guarantee. Shipping cost included in agreed upon price.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers "Brooksease"
> Plain Charcoal Two-Button
> *Tagged 42S/37*
> 100% Wool
> Hook vent
> Horn Buttons
> 3-Buttons on the cuff
> Pleat-front pants with plain hems
> Suspender buttons
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 29.5"
> Sleeve 23" (+2)
> 
> Waist 19" (+2)
> Inseam 28" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Brooksease suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Hickey Freeman "Boardroom"
> Fully Canvassed two-button suit
> Charcoal striped gray
> *Tagged 42S*
> 100% Wool
> 4 buttons on the cuff
> Pleat front pants with cuffs
> Suspender buttons
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 17.75"
> Sleeve 23.5" (+2)
> BoC 29.5"
> 
> Waist 17.5" (+3)
> Inseam 28" (+3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers sport coat
> 3/2 roll undarted
> Rusty window pane (looks amazing)
> 100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
> *No tagged size, but assuming 42S*
> 3 buttons on the cuff
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> BoC 29.5"
> S2S 19"
> Sleeve 22" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Rusty window camel





Dieu et les Dames said:


> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB tweed sack





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> 2 button sport coat
> 100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
> Black & PoW Check with Gold and Red windowpanes (looks amazing)
> *Tagged 42S*
> Horn buttons
> 4 buttons at cuff
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 30"
> Sleeve 22.5" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB camel check





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Hickey Freeman
> "Madison" model
> Fully canvassed
> two-button blazer
> three buttons on cuff
> brass/gold tone buttons
> cashmere/wool blend (10/90)
> feels and drapes like more!
> *Tagged 44R*
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 23.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 32"
> Sleeve 24.5" (+3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Blazer


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Patrick06790 said:


> Good idea, I did something similar a few years ago and it worked out well.


Some of favorite ties came in one of those bags.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I thought the shoulder measurement didn't look right, so I took it again. Turns out I was off by half an inch. If you were looking at the coat before but just figured I didn't know how to measure, you were right. Asking $75 or offer. I'd like to sell to someone here, as opposed to hocking it elsewhere.



DoghouseReilly said:


> *
> '80's J. Press herringbone single breasted overcoat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4cpfzx3o67zpobg/2013-11-16 10.14.40.jpg
> 
> I was surprised to find this jacket in . To my eye, it looks identical to the coat on the left (click for full image):
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell which herringbone it might be, but its certainly a lovely dark grey. In great condition.
> 
> As for sizing, the measurements are below, but I'm at a loss as to what size it might be. The shoulders seem a bit narrow, but the chest and sleeve sizing make me believe its for someone closer to a 44. If anyone has an opinion on this, please let me know.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 44"
> Sleeves: 26" + ~1.75 to let
> Chest: 23.75"
> 
> Looking to recoup what I paid, so asking
> 
> *$75 shipped*


----------



## gamma68

*SOME NEW ITEMS...AND A BUMP*

I need to clear some stuff out before the holidays hit, so PM me with your interest and offers, gents.

*Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor wing tip*
* Pebbled leather uppers in cognac
* Size 11D
* Light wear, looks like lots of use left in this pair
*Asking $50 CONUS or offer*

*
More pics at these links:*

---------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers Scottish Lambswool crewneck sweater*
* Tagged M, please see actual measurements
* Perfect with no flaws
* Pit-to-pit: 19.5"
* Sleeve: 33"
* Length from top of collar: 26"
*Asking $25 CONUS or offer*

-------------------------------------------------
*Samuelsohn wool/cashmere/silk-blend jacket*

* Tagged 39R, please see actual measurements
* Black: 80% wool, 10% cashmere, 10% silk
* Made for the Claymore Shop of Birmingham, MI
* Custom silver-colored buttons depict St. George slaying the dragon
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* Two flapped patch pockets
* Four interior pockets
* Custom lining, very attractive striped pattern, feels like bemberg
* Dual vents
* Made in Canada

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
* Shoulder: 16.75"
* Chest: 42.5"
* Waist: 42"
* Length, from bottom of collar: 30.75"
* Sleeve: 24"

Excellent used condition with no holes, tears or odors. There is some minor spotting that will likely come out with a dry cleaning. This is most visible at the bottom of the left cuff (see linked photo)--but it looks worse in the photo than it really is. This spotting is quite minor and I mention it for full disclosure.

*Asking $45 CONUS or offer*



_*More pics at these links:*_

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Bespoke Paul Ciccini wool/cashmere-blend jacket*

Not exactly Trad, but a nice jacket nonetheless
* No size tag. This jacket is ~40R, please see actual measurements
* Custom-tailored by Paul Ciccini of Birmingham, Mich.
* Three-button front, three-button cuffs. 
* Horn buttons
* Plaid in cranberry, forest green, gray, silver and sky blue--see close-up images at links below for best color representation
* Full bemberg lining
* Unvented

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS:*
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5"

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, tears, odors or other visible flaws.

*Asking $40 CONUS or offer*

_*More pics at these links:*_

--------------------------------------------------------------*

VIYELLA LONG-SLEEVE SHIRT** Tagged size M -- please see actual measurements
* 80% cotton, 20% wool
* Gun club check
* No faults

Shoulder: 18"
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Collar: 15.75"
Sleeve: 32.5" (24" from shoulder seam)
Length: 30.5" from under back collar
Love this shirt. Very comfy and nice looking, but it's just a tad too small for me. 
Seeking to recoup my cost, so *$22 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------


*Now just $18 CONUS or offer*

* Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check. Please see close-ups for best color representation
* Substantial tweed with some heft
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* 
* Three interior pockets
* Fully lined
* Darted
* No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
* Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
* . No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining. Your dry cleaner will probably be able to remove this.

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 38"
BCBC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5"
​


----------



## Orgetorix

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I am under the impression that collapsible silk top hats are for evening/opera wear and that beaver fur top hats are for morning dress.
> 
> Who is the resident AAAC topper expert?





Reuben said:


> Not a collapsable silk hat, but a silk plush. Like a silk felt, almost.


This is a top hat made of silk plush, like Reuben describes. They're no longer made because the last looms used to make them were supposedly destroyed decades ago.

This is the modern alternative, a beaver fur hat. This one's been polished to look as much like the vintage silk ones as possible. Very old top hats (pre-1900) are also generally beaver. The silk ones came into fashion sometime in the early 20th century, I think.

This is a collapsible silk satin top hat, also called a gibus. For evening wear only.


----------



## Barnavelt

Bump and drop before the weekend



Barnavelt said:


> 100% Scottish wool tartan blazer; Great for the holidays! Look just like those sourpuss models in the BB catalogue but save $$$.
> -3 button front, 2 on each sleeve cuff
> -Single vent, darted, half lined. Based on the Union label, this was made in the USA in the 60's or 70's.
> 
> -Pit to Pit across the chest; 22.5 inches
> -Shoulders; 19 inches
> -Sleeves; 25 inches
> -Length back of coat; 32 inches
> -Waist at the second button; 22 inches
> 
> Asking $30>25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% new wool Aquascutum of London overcoat. Comes complete with two teeny tiny little holes (see below).
> -Made in England for Harrods.
> -5 button front with concealed placket
> -Beautiful herringbone fabric, single vented, fully lined
> -Pass through pockets, perfect for shoplifting truffles whilst shopping at Harrods
> -There are two small holes; one on the right breast, one on the right lower side of the back.
> 
> -Pit to Pit across the chest; 24 inches
> -Shoulders; (no shoulder seams and I know in overcoats this measure is usually not done but...) 20 inches
> -Sleeves; (measured like a dress shirt) 32.5 inches
> -Waist; 25 inches
> 
> -Asking what I paid + shipping. I couldn't leave it behind. If it fit me I would wear it.
> 
> Asking sold, thank you.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Org, thank you for the quick lesson.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Barnavelt, that tartan blazer is awesome. If it were my size I would have jumped days ago.


----------



## Garasaki

Vintage Navy Overcoat
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$90 shipped


----------



## AlanC

Some great looking overcoats on here. Someone really ought to grab them. Alas, my experience selling overcoats has not been positive. Outerwear, save for a very few exceptions (eg, Barbours), is one of the most undervalued areas of resale, which is great if you're a buyer.


----------



## Reuben

That cashmere overcoat is amazing, and probably just my size, but way more coat than I'll ever need down here in Athens. I hope it finds a good home up north.


----------



## msphotog

*AE Leeds, 11-1/2D, Black 2nds- $90.00 Shipped!*

Hey, guys, I bought some Black AE Leeds, 11-1/2 D, a while back, and after wering them about 3-4 times, I realized they are too big. I've already ordered size 11D, and they're perfect.They are Seconds, and the eye stays seem to not be even on the right shoe, but honestly, when wearing them it's not noticeable. Otherwise, they are in excellent shape, but being seconds, I don't expect a lot for them. They are on Ebay for a couple more hours, with no bids and only 2 watchers, so I'm not confident they'll sell. I'm thinking that Ebay isn't the right venue to reach a possible buyer for these conservative shoes, so the Trad Forum might be perfect. The opening bid is $90.00, and the BIN price is $150. I'll be happy to ship to the first person who sends me $90. Here's the link:


----------



## FiscalDean

DoghouseReilly said:


> I thought the shoulder measurement didn't look right, so I took it again. Turns out I was off by half an inch. If you were looking at the coat before but just figured I didn't know how to measure, you were right. Asking $75 or offer. I'd like to sell to someone here, as opposed to hocking it elsewhere.


It would be gone if it was a short.


----------



## Garasaki

Reuben said:


> That cashmere overcoat is amazing, and probably just my size, but way more coat than I'll ever need down here in Athens. I hope it finds a good home up north.


I'll be honest, I thought of you when I found it. Even considered offering it directly to you and only you. I forgot your locale however. You are right, this is more coat then you'd ever use. It's heavy, with a capital h. The fabric is like 1/2" thick or so.


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$20*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy *$5*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$7*
Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*
John Henry100% wool knit tie with diagonal striped texture. 2.5 x 53.5 *$6*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$13*

*Sweaters:*

 


Filson Medium Charcoal Merino Wool with leather buttons. Shoulders: 19.5 P2P: 21.5 Sleeve (from seam): 23.25 Length (Bottom of collar): 22 *$20*
*Note the sleeve ends are meant to be cuffed. I'd say this fits more like a small.

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:




Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue. 

 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $15*
P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $35*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $15*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $18 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 * 


  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $15*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $15*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $175. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $25*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25

*Pocket Squares:

***

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$3*
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$1*
*
Hats: * 


 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$5. *

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## Bernie Zack

tennesseean_87 said:


> *Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *
> 
> Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


WoW! If only in 10.5D What a shoe!


----------



## Bernie Zack

In the market for waistcoats, size 46 or 48 (24 to 26 in pit to pit), regular or long. Thanks, gents!


----------



## gamma68

BB sweater has been claimed....but these other items remain.

I'm open to offers, folks. Would like to clear out the guest bedroom before the in-laws visit for the Holidays!

If the shoes (or anything else) aren't priced right, feel free to let me know what's fair.



gamma68 said:


> *Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor wing tip*
> * Pebbled leather uppers in cognac
> * Size 11D
> * Light wear, looks like lots of use left in this pair
> *Asking $50 CONUS or offer*
> 
> *
> More pics at these links:*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> *Samuelsohn wool/cashmere/silk-blend jacket*
> 
> * Tagged 39R, please see actual measurements
> * Black: 80% wool, 10% cashmere, 10% silk
> * Made for the Claymore Shop of Birmingham, MI
> * Custom silver-colored buttons depict St. George slaying the dragon
> * Two-button front, four-button cuffs
> * Two flapped patch pockets
> * Four interior pockets
> * Custom lining, very attractive striped pattern, feels like bemberg
> * Dual vents
> * Made in Canada
> 
> *ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
> * Shoulder: 16.75"
> * Chest: 42.5"
> * Waist: 42"
> * Length, from bottom of collar: 30.75"
> * Sleeve: 24"
> 
> Excellent used condition with no holes, tears or odors. There is some minor spotting that will likely come out with a dry cleaning. This is most visible at the bottom of the left cuff (see linked photo)--but it looks worse in the photo than it really is. This spotting is quite minor and I mention it for full disclosure.
> 
> *Asking $45 CONUS or offer*
> 
> 
> 
> _*More pics at these links:*_
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Bespoke Paul Ciccini wool/cashmere-blend jacket*
> 
> Not exactly Trad, but a nice jacket nonetheless
> * No size tag. This jacket is ~40R, please see actual measurements
> * Custom-tailored by Paul Ciccini of Birmingham, Mich.
> * Three-button front, three-button cuffs.
> * Horn buttons
> * Plaid in cranberry, forest green, gray, silver and sky blue--see close-up images at links below for best color representation
> * Full bemberg lining
> * Unvented
> 
> *ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS:*
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> Excellent condition with no holes, stains, tears, odors or other visible flaws.
> 
> *Asking $40 CONUS or offer*
> 
> _*More pics at these links:*_
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> VIYELLA LONG-SLEEVE SHIRT** Tagged size M -- please see actual measurements
> * 80% cotton, 20% wool
> * Gun club check
> * No faults
> 
> Shoulder: 18"
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> Collar: 15.75"
> Sleeve: 32.5" (24" from shoulder seam)
> Length: 30.5" from under back collar
> Love this shirt. Very comfy and nice looking, but it's just a tad too small for me.
> Seeking to recoup my cost, so *$22 CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Now just $18 CONUS or offer*
> 
> * Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check. Please see close-ups for best color representation
> * Substantial tweed with some heft
> * Two-button front, four-button cuffs
> *
> * Three interior pockets
> * Fully lined
> * Darted
> * No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
> * Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
> * . No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining. Your dry cleaner will probably be able to remove this.
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Chest: 41"
> Waist: 38"
> BCBC: 32"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> ​


----------



## Reuben

I'd like to thank all the wonderful sellers on the exchange once again. Among other purchases here, I just received a third harris tweed for less than the total cost of even one from JCPenney, all of outstanding quality. Thanks again, guys!


----------



## JackFlash

Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined shell cordovan penny loafers (7.5 D) [more pictures]. Condition of uppers is solid, though, could use an overhaul with a brush, cordovan cream, and some serious buffing. I gave the shoes a once over with a little bit of conditioner and brush. Soles are in decent shape, thought have some slight sponginess, but heels will need replacing. Good project shoes; could work on the uppers and throw taps on the heels and go until need to overhaul. Most folks recommend sizing down 1/2 size so if you are a 8 D these may work for you. *SOLD*. New to AAAC, but a regular over at SF.


----------



## catside

^That Alden is free! Grab it if your size before flippers rain.

in the unlikely case that someone here is 6.5D, I have instant trad shoe wardrobe, get at me before I send them away.


----------



## drlivingston

JackFlash said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined shell cordovan penny loafers (7.5 D) *Asking $40 shipped CONUS*.


Nice!! Too small for me. I would end up flipping, so I will abstain.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Smart money says that someone in Japan ultimately is going to be very happy.


----------



## JackFlash

Just trying to build up some good karma with my first post :icon_smile_wink:. Shoes are being sent to a good home. My next post will feature NOS madras trousers from Langrock Princeton, also at karma pricing.



JackFlash said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined shell cordovan penny loafers (7.5 D) [more pictures]. Condition of uppers is solid, though, could use an overhaul with a brush, cordovan cream, and some serious buffing. I gave the shoes a once over with a little bit of conditioner and brush. Soles are in decent shape, thought have some slight sponginess, but heels will need replacing. Good project shoes; could work on the uppers and throw taps on the heels and go until need to overhaul. Most folks recommend sizing down 1/2 size so if you are a 8 D these may work for you. *SOLD*. New to AAAC, but a regular over at SF.


----------



## drlivingston

Feel free to karma away, my good man!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## catside

Churchs 9D. Need a cleaning, polish and new heels. Otherwise very nice. In my experience these run a tad narrow but my 9E feet was able to get in with a little difficulty. $50+actual shipping. Or a $100 donation to Americares for Phillippines hurricane, and I will send them to you.


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren cotton sportcoat
3/2 lightly darted
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25

$38 conus


----------



## catside

I have a Classic Beaufort Barbour jacket, 46, new with tags, pin, care manual etc. I missized, should have gotten 44. Slykoil, never worn. $285 CONUS. PM me if you need one. Same as this:


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Long

I've been holding onto this for myself but the shoulders are just a touch too wide so I need to get it to a new home.

3/2 front closure, two button sleeves, quarter-lined, single vent. Feels to be fully canvassed. A beautiful light blue/gray tweed. I cannot find any flaws.

Measures 19" in the shoulders, 22" pit to pit, 25" sleeves (+2), and 32" BOC.

Asking $70 > $65 shipped or offer.



34x36 Lands End Legacy Chino reds
Measure true to size. Uncuffed but plenty of extra fabric to put in cuffs if you don't have ridiculously long legs like myself.
Asking $17 > $15 shipped.


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan

I agree.


Bernie Zack said:


> WoW! If only in 10.5D What a shoe!


----------



## Titus_A

I know everyone has stuff that they're trying to unload as it is, but I've just gotten a hunting invitation that has created a sudden need for a couple of items. So if anyone has:

Bean boots ~ 10.5

or 

Hunting jackets ~ 38 (e.g., leather, waxed cotton, or thorn-proof tweed and besom pockets)

I'm interested.


----------



## ATL

Titus_A said:


> I know everyone has stuff that they're trying to unload as it is, but I've just gotten a hunting invitation that has created a sudden need for a couple of items. So if anyone has:
> 
> Bean boots ~ 10.5
> 
> or
> 
> Hunting jackets ~ 38 (e.g., leather, waxed cotton, or thorn-proof tweed and besom pockets)
> 
> I'm interested.


Hunting Jackets? In a 38? Well, this fits a bit large ...

If a find isn't perfect, are you supposed to let it free?


----------



## jogowill

What Alden is free?!



catside said:


> ^That Alden is free! Grab it if your size before flippers rain.
> 
> in the unlikely case that someone here is 6.5D, I have instant trad shoe wardrobe, get at me before I send them away.
> 
> View attachment 9531


----------



## WillBarrett

catside said:


> Churchs 9D. Need a cleaning, polish and new heels. Otherwise very nice. In my experience these run a tad narrow but my 9E feet was able to get in with a little difficulty. $50+actual shipping. Or a $100 donation to Americares for Phillippines hurricane, and I will send them to you.


Too bad they're not a 8.5! Beautiful shoes.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Price Drop. Asking $30.



Tom Buchanan said:


> GRAIL ITEM
> 
> Club Collar University Stripe Oxford by Polo Ralph Lauren. Nice think oxford as used in Ralph's normal OCBDs. Blue and white stripes. Great club collar. Size Large (translates to approximately a 16-16.5 by 34-35. Made in China
> 
> Now Asking $30 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]
> 
> Corrected pictures


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bernie Zack said:


> WoW! If only in 10.5D What a shoe!


I know. If they were 10.5, they wouldn't be listed for sale!


----------



## Patrick06790

Massive shirt sale starts now

After sober reflection, I reluctantly came to the conclusion I have too many shirts. This is a little like the Atlantic Ocean deciding it's too wet. I have more shirts than I can wear in a year if I wore a different one daily and changed shirts on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

I also gained some weight, notably in my neck. This is not good. I have tried those collar extender doodads, and found them of limited utility.

So, let us start with two very tradly grab bags.

Blue bag o' shirts:

All pinpoints, all tagged 16.5 x 33. Three Brooks Makers, one Brooks from Marks and Spencer era, one from Rush Wilson which I think is a Gitman. All laundered by me, folded by me (not a selling point), and in very good to excellent condition, but sold as is. I am not going to measure all of these shirts, so it's a bit of a gamble, but the whole lot for $75 shipped CONUS is one hell of a deal, I think.







White bag o' shirts: All 16.5 x 33, two pinpoints and one Brooks oxford. Same caveat. $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## ATL

ATL said:


> Hunting Jackets? In a 38? Well, this fits a bit large ...
> 
> If a find isn't perfect, are you supposed to let it free?


Well, that went fast...


----------



## Patrick06790

More shirts

Two Charles Tyrwhit french cuff non-irons, 16.5 x 33. These are from 2004 or so, before CT replaced their non-iron fabric with something resembling sandpaper. Moderate spread collar. I don't have those nifty CT metal stays, don't know what happened to them. Good if you're feeling British.

Take them both for $35 shipped CONUS, or $20 apiece.


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks outlet striped, french cuff, point collar, 16.5 - 33. $20 shipped CONUS




Brooks non iron buttondown 16.5 x 33 $20 shipped CONUS




Brooks 16.5 x 33 buttondown, must-iron, I think this is end on end, it's a little darker than it appears in the photo. $20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Joseph A Banks red label 3/2 tweed sack
> Needs a new bottom button and the others should be replaced--otherwise, good to go. A really nice pattern that won't be found too often.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> *$38 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Anyone a Coast Guard vet???
> 
> New with tags Ben Silver Coast Guard emblematic
> 
> *$21 conus*


----------



## jogowill

Ha! Never mind, I see now. Not my smartest moment.



jogowill said:


> What Alden is free?!


----------



## AshScache

Big shout out to Reuben-- I bought his 10E shell Hanovers and WOW. Amazing shoes. Fantastic condition, fit me perfectly, and arrived in days. Can't wait to wear them to Court.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34
Made in Jamaica 
Asking $20 > $18 or offer


Robert Talbot for Christopher LTD necktie
3" width. Christopher LTD is a defunct local trad men's store here in Cincinnati.
Asking $13.50 > $12 (or offer.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates!*

*I have a whole slew of scarves to pass on today, in cashmere, lambswool, wool, camelhair, mohair blends, and alpaca, from, among other places, Scotland, Ireland, England, and Italy!

There really is something for everyone here , with tartans, solids, plaids, and patterns. As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on two or more scarves!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
*GROUP A*

​
2. Brown, tan, and cream stripes. Woven in West Germany. Lambswool. Excellent condition. 12" wide, 47" long, with 1" fringe each end. Asking $15.

   

3. A lovely striped scarf! No fabric content, but clearly wool. The front and back are different colourways. Excellent condition! 12" wide, 53" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking $17.

   

7. BEAUTIFUL J. Crew lambswool scarf! This is wonderfully soft, and has a lovely soft colourway that's reminiscent of Scottish springs. MADE IN SCOTLAND. Excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe. Asking just $17.

  

8. Ferguson tartan scarf. No fabric content but clearly wool. This is a beautiful scarf in shades of pinks and lilacs! 10 1/2" wide, 48" long, 3" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

*GROUP B*


​
2. Strawbridge Clothiers Merino Wool scarf. made in Canada. Strawbridge Clothiers was the department store of choice for the old-money Mercer Co. - Princeton set when they wanted to shop locally. This is a lovely rich brown, and is in excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 48 1/2" long, with 1" fringe each end. Asking just $14.

  

4. BEAUTIFUL classic tartan from John Hanly & Co. Woven in Ireland. Excellent condition. 11" wide, 56" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. CLAIMED

  

5. Grey plaid scarf from Gimbel's. Gimbel's might not be a name that's heard much anymore, but in the 1920s through the 1980s it was a force to be reckoned with in the New York retailing scene, establishing the largest Thanksgiving Parade in the country (now named after another store...) and the creator of Saks Fifth Avenue. This scarf is a lovely piece of Americana, and is a lovely scarf in its own right, being a medley of greys with a cranberry overcheck. It's in excellent condition, except for the Gimbel's tag being off on one end. 11" wide, 49" long, with 1" fringe. Asking just $15, or offer.

   

8. Dark Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but from the texture this is clearly a mohair blend, with a predominance of wool. Very Good condition. 12" wide, 53" long, 1" fringe. Asking just $17.

  

9. CLASSIC charcoal grey cashmere scarf! This does have a couple of very small holes, as pictured, and some running on one side, as shown, and so this is in Good/Very Good condition only. A lovely, soft, older piece! 12" wide, 48" long, 1/2" fringe. Asking just $15.

    

10. Cushendale Woollen Mill 70% mohair and 30% wool scarf. Made in ireland. A beautiful, soft scarf, with lovely soft tones of blue and lilac. Excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 56" long, 1" fringe each end. Asking just $16.

  


*GROUP C*

​
1. Lochcarron of Scotland Diana Princess of Wales Memorial Tartan. 70% mohair, 30% wool. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 8" wide, 58" long, 1 3/4" fringe at each end. Asking just $18.

    

3. BEAUTIFUL Club Room cashmere in puppytooth with a wonderful colourway! This is truly lovely. Excellent condition. 11 1/2" wide, 62" long, 4" fringe each end. CLAIMED

4. BEAUTIFUL tartan in peat black, forest green, and dark rose pink! Made in Italy for Christopher Hayes. Excellent condition. Lambswool. 12" wide, 54" long, 2 1/2" fring eat each end. CLAIMED

5. Blarney Woollen Mills. 100% cashmere. This is a lovely, lovely scarf! Unfortunately, it does have some moth damage, and so is in Good condition only. 11 1/2" wide, 53" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. As such, it's a steal at just $12, or offer.

  

6. Shades of Brown scarf. Beautiful! 100% cashmere, made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 63" long, 3" fringe each end. CLAIMED

8. Ralph Lauren Polo red scarf. 100% lambswool; made in Italy. This features a blue Polo player, as shown. Excellent condition. Measures 11 3/4" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe. Asking just $19.

  

10. Made in Scotland Glenhusky scarf. A lovely shade of versatile brown. Lambswool. 11 1/4" wide, 53" long, 2 1/2" fringe each end. Excellent condition. CLAIMED

*GROUP D*

​
2. Red Tartan. 100% lambswool; made in Uruguay! Excellent condition. 12" wide, 50" long, 1 1/2" fringe. Asking $14.

  

4. Cashmere scarf from Banana Republic. Reversible. This is lovely, and in excellent condition EXCEPT for a very small moth nibble on one side. 9" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $15.

    

10. Grey plaid wool scarf from Montevideo. Very warm and robust! I have made a note to myself that this has "small blemishes" but I now cannot find these. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and so asking just $10. Measures 11" wide, 60" long, and 4" fringe at either end. CLAIMED

*GROUP E*

​
1. CASHMERE scarf by Royal Rossie. Made in Inner Mongolia. Brown, cream, and slate grey, squares and stripes! Excellent condition. 12" wide, 53" long, 3 1/2" fringe each end. Asking just $19.

  

7. Schoolboy Muffler! From Banana Republic. All wool. In Very Good/Excellent condition! 9" wide, 70" long. CLAIMED

9. Woven in Great Britain. Red merino wool scarf by Glen Cairn. Excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 48" long, 1/2" fringe. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties!*

*As always, all prices include FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, and OFFERS ON EVERYTHING are very welcome--especially for two or more ties!

Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition.

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP B: Versace and Gucci*



1) Versace. A beautiful, beautiful tie with Versace's signature cherubs on a classic and clean geometric pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $22, or offer.

  

2) Versace Classic V2. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $20

  

*GROUP D: Armani. Including NWT Armani! *



1) A classic Armani abstract geometric! In excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $14

  

2) A lovely and versatile Armani abstract geometric stripe! Excellent condition. 4". Asking just $10


   

3) Stripes! A versatile and more formal tie. Excellent condition. 4'. Asking just $10

  

*GROUP E: Dunhill, Talbott Studio, Jim Thompson, Fendi, more!*



1) Thai silk. A lovely, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $10.

 

2) Robert Talbott Studio. Absolutely gorgeous! A small rub at the tip. 3 7/8". Hence, just $8.

  

3) NWT Jim Thompson. A lovely, substantial tie. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Asking $12.

  

5) Stefano Milano. Hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $10.



8) Beautiful Dunhill tie! A lovely, classic tie. 3 3/4". Asking just $15

   

*
GROUP F: Holland & Holland, Paul Stuart, Barney's of New York, Thai silk, more!*



4) Coach. A wonderful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15.

  

6) Barney's of New York. A wonderful, luxurious tie! Made in Italy. 3 3/4". Asking just $16.

  

GROUP G: REGIMENTALS[/B]



2) B. J. Keats. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12 > 10

 

3) Oscar de la Renta. All silk. 3" $8 > 6.

 

4) Resilio. The classic Trad stripe! 3 3/4". Has a tiny spot on one side, so Very Good condition. $10 > 8.

 

6) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. All silk, woven in England. Very Good/Excellent condition. 2 3/8". Asking $15 > 12.

 

9) Agincourt. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

10) Paul Stuart, for Burke and Boswell. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15 > 12.

  

11) Polo, by Ralph Lauren. From back when Polo was good! Excellent condition. 3". Asking $12 > 10.

 

13) Paul Stuart. Irish Poplin; 50/50 silk and wool. Made in Ireland. Vintage, and so Good/Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

14) Vintage Wallach's. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". $12 > 10.

 

*
GROUP H: EMBLEMATICS*



1) Mount Rushmore, by Pintail. Poly/silk. 3 1/4". Good/Very Good condition; some marking on underside of blade. Asking $10 > 8.

   

2) Horsehead emblematic by Roots. A beautiful tie! Poly/silk; 3". Excellent condition. $15 > 12.

  

3) "Don't Ask" by Alynn--when they made ties like Chipp! A golf club wrapped around the pole of the 18th. Poly. Excellent condition 3 1/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

4) Pheasants in flight. Another beautiful tie by Roots! No fabric content, but likely poly/silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking $15 > 12.

 

5) Ducks in flight, by Bert Lawrence. Keeper is off on one side, and there's a small shadow smudge on the right hand side of the blade, as shown. Hence, just $8 > 7.

  

6) Brooks Brothers 346. Golden Fleece emblematic. Some memory in knot area, so just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $15 > 12.

  

7) Rutgers tie. Vintage; Very Good condition. 3". Asking $10 > 8.

 

*GROUP I: MORE EMBLEMATICS!*



2) Elephants! Made from Thai silk. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

5) Polo. Back from when Polo was good, this depicts riding boots and hat. 2 7/8". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

  

8) Monmouth Park emblematic. Almost certainly all silk. 3 3/4". There is a small brown spot on the gold stripe near the end of the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so asking just $9 > 8.

 

10) Witch on Broomstick. This appears to depict a witch on a broomstick... delivering presents? This is from a German store, so maybe it makes more sense if you're German. In any case, an unusual emblematic that's quite fun! All silk. 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. CLAIMED

12) Gosart. Pheasants in flight; all silk. A beautiful tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $16 > 14.

  

13) Ryder and Amies heraldic. Polyester. I assume this is a college crest? 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $8 > 7.

  

*
GROUP J: Yet MORE Emblematics!*



1) Whales, for the tradly store of diTorio's of Pennington, NJ. Polyester. 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for the keeper being off on one side; also a thread pull near the top. So, Very Good condition overall. Asking $10 > 8.

 

9) Seated stylized foxes. Made by Burton of New York. All silk; woven in England. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 9.

 

11) OLD SCHOOL JAB WOOL tie; horses' heads and saddles. Made in Japan. Excellent condition! 3". Asking $16 > 14.

 

*GROUP K: TARTAN TIES! In wool and silk.*



4) Pipers' Plaids. Grey tartan. Very Good condition; some minor surface pilling. 3 1/2". Asking $12 > 10.

 

8) Royal Stewart. 100% wool. Made in Scotland. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. Asking $15 > 13.

 

10) Craigmill shetland tie. Made in Scotland. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. Asking just $10 > 8.

 

11) Dress Mackenzie tartan. Made in Scotland by Kinloch Anderson. Very Good condition; some minor rumpling from storage. 3 3/4". Asking just $12 > 10, or offer.

 

15) NOS straight tie. Excellent condition! 2 1/8". $6

 

*GROUP L: KNIT TIES*



2) A beautiful, heathery knit tie! Almost certainly a wool/mohair blend. Excellent condition. 2". Asking $10 > 8.



9) Midbrown. Unknown maker or fabric, but likely wool. 2". $7 > 6.



10) Paco Rabanne. ALl wool, made in West Germany! Excellent condition. 2 1/16". Asking $12 > 10.

 

11) Pips by Rooster. All wool. APpears more brown that it seems in the pictures! 1 3/4". Excellent condition; $8 > 7.

 

13) Brown cotton knit tie. 2 1/8". Excellent condition! $12 > 10.

 

*
GROUP M: The Fall Classic--Wool ties!*



5) YSL tie. Woven from lancashire saxony wool from England. No logo! 3 1/4"; Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15 > 12.

  

10) GORGEOUS Connemara tie by Millars, Made in Ireland. This is beautiful, and in excellent condition! 2 7/8". Asking $20 > 18.

 

11) VINTAGE all wool Brooks Brothers tie. Very Good/Excellent condition. These are becoming increasing hard to find--especially in this condition! Asking just $17 > 14. 2 7/8".



Group N: Small patterns and solids.
[/B]

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely thick substantial tie! 3 5/8. Excellent condition. $16 > 14.

 

3) Giogio Sant'Angelo tie. Soporific. Very good condition. 3 1/4". $6 > 4

 

6) Claiborne, red with pindots. Pleasantly conservative. 4". $12 > 10.



7) BEAUTIFUL! Brooks Brothers 346 solid light green tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18 > 16.

 

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. EXTRA LONG. Interlocked ribbons and bands. A classic design from Brooks! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $15 > 13.

 

9) Bert Pulitzer small pattern. Excellent condition. 3". $8 > 6.

 

10) Solid Black 1960s uniform tie. Awesomely vintage! 4". $12 > 10.

 

*GROUP O: Patterns and paisleys!*



1) VINTAGE Paul Stuart tie in small paisley. Lovely! 3 1/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $16 > 14.

  

4) VINTAGE paisley for The Princeton University Shop. A lovely classic paisley! 3 3/4". Excellent condition! $14 > 12

 

5) Hand Made in England red paisley. Made for Hunter's of London, W1. 3". Excellent condition. $14 > 12.

  

6) The English SHop of Princeton. A striking paisley by Jacobs Roberts. 3 1/2". Excellent condition! $14 > 12.

 

7) Brooks Brothers Makers dark wine paisley. Stamped a second on the keeper, and has a small mark in the lining; Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9 > 8.

  

8) Hardy Amies paisley. Savile Row, London. 3 7/8". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

10) Christian Dior. All silk--utterly 1960s! 2 3/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $8 > 7

 

*

GROUP P: PAISLEYS!*



3) The English SHop of Princeton/Liberty of London. A bold paisley! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4'. $12 > 10.

 

4) Bill Blass paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $7 > 6



5) Liberty of London. A bold, striking paisley in silk. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.



7) VINTAGE all wool paisley by Tucker Ties. 2 3/4; excellent condition. $8 > 7.



*
GROUP Q: SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Unknown maker; Made in USA. Silk. Broken paisley design. $8 > 7

 

2) VINTAGE! A lovely vintage tie by Beau Brummell, for Henry's of Detroit. This is excellent; a classic vintage 1960s tie, in excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15 > 12.

 

3) Carlo Ricci. A lovely, luxurious pattern! Handmade from Italian fabric. 4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

4) Mallory and Church of London; tie made in USA. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

5) Keys and Lockwood of New York; tie made in the USA. 3 3/4". A lovely, classic tie! $14 > 12.

 

6) Christion Dior; stylized Fall leaves. A wonderful tie, perfect for Fall! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14 > 12.

 

7) BEAUTIFUL Armani tie! This is absolutely lovely. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $16 > 12



9) Carlos DeVenezie. A simple, conservative pattern. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $12 > 10

 

10) Brooks Brothers Makers. All silk; some discoloration to the lining, so Very Good condition. $10 > 8.



11) LOVELY geometric tie. Unknown maker. 3". Excellent condition. $10 > 8.



12) Banana Republic. Made in Italy. 4". Excellent condition. $10

 

13) Braddock's stirrup tie. very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9 > 7

 

*GROUP R: MORE SMALL PATTERNS AND SOLIDS! Brooks Bros. Talbott, Faconnable, more!*



5) Bert Pulitzer. A nice, classic tie. 3". Very good condition. $6 > 5.

 

6) Robert Talbott. A lovely tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $14 > 12.

 

7) Bruno Piatelli. A lovely, thick, luxurious tie. EXTRA LONG. 3 3/4". Asking just $12 > 10.

 

9) Brooks Brothers Makers. Another GORGEOUS tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 12.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

12) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A gorgeous, classic tie! 3". Excellent condition. $14 > 12.

 

*
GROUP S: Patterns and LARGE Patterns! Brooks Brothers, Talbott, Polo, more!*



1) Austin Reed. Postage stamps! A very distinctive tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14 > 12.

 

3) Liberty of London. Release your inner Beaker person! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

4) Biplanes. Who doesn't like biplanes?? Made in Italy by beaufort for Tie Rack. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $14 > 12.

 

5) Chaps for Ralph Lauren ski-ing pattern; snowflakes, boots, skis! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just $10 > 8.

  

6) Huntington crested tie; I believe that these are the crests of Irish counties. Excellent condition; 3 3/4". Asking $12 > 10.

 

7) Robert Talbott. A lovely, classic subdued tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 12.

 

8) Australian animals tie! This is delightful. No keeper, or fabric content; likely poly/silk. 3 3/4". Delightful! $12 > 10.



9) Austin Reed Paisley. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4. Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A rare yellow tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

13) Christian Dior. A very nice tie! 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $12 > 10.

 

14) Briar. Hand-fashioned, this is a lovely, classic tie; very substantial and well-made. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 10.

 

15) Brooks Brothers Makers. These appear to be interlocked belts, or collars. A very nice tie with a Hermes feel! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 10.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*All offers welcome*

on these 4 remaining pieces. Not a thread out of place in the lot. And I ship _fast_



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers "Brooksease"
> Plain Charcoal Two-Button
> *Tagged 42S/37*
> 100% Wool
> Hook vent
> Horn Buttons
> 3-Buttons on the cuff
> Pleat-front pants with plain hems
> Suspender buttons
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 29.5"
> Sleeve 23" (+2)
> 
> Waist 19" (+2)
> Inseam 28" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Brooksease suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Hickey Freeman "Boardroom"
> Fully Canvassed two-button suit
> Charcoal striped gray
> *Tagged 42S*
> 100% Wool
> 4 buttons on the cuff
> Pleat front pants with cuffs
> Suspender buttons
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 17.75"
> Sleeve 23.5" (+2)
> BoC 29.5"
> 
> Waist 17.5" (+3)
> Inseam 28" (+3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> 2 button sport coat
> 100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
> Black & PoW Check with Gold and Red windowpanes (looks amazing)
> *Tagged 42S*
> Horn buttons
> 4 buttons at cuff
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 30"
> Sleeve 22.5" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB camel check





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Hickey Freeman
> "Madison" model
> Fully canvassed
> two-button blazer
> three buttons on cuff
> brass/gold tone buttons
> cashmere/wool blend (10/90)
> feels and drapes like more!
> *Tagged 44R*
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 23.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 32"
> Sleeve 24.5" (+3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/HF Blazer


----------



## brantley11

Trafalgar Surcingle Belt Navy 36

Anyone want this belt for $25 including shipping to USA address?


----------



## brantley11

*American Alligator Strap and Gold Buckle*

I have a very old alligator strap and gold filled buckle 1/10 12k. The initials could be buffed off and your's added. The belt is in decent shape and is 3/4" wide. The belt is 36" to center hole. I will take $40 including shipping.


----------



## brantley11

*Bills Khakis Original, British Khaki, Mushroom and Brown*

I have the following Bills Khakis that need to go to a good home. Please look at the picture and measurements. $25 including shipping to USA on the khakis and $40 including shipping to USA on the Cords. All pants are in excellent shape with outstains or issues. None of the pants have any extra material to let out in the leg.

1.)Dark Brown M2 Wide Wale Corduroy Pants--Flat Front and Cuff
W: 35"
In: 33"
Out: 43"

2.) Mushroom M2P--Pleated and cuffed
W: 36"
In: 30.5"
Out: 40.5

3.) British Khaki M2P--Pleated and Cuffed
W: 35"
In: 32.5"
Out: 43.5"

4.) Original Khaki M2P--Pleated and Cuffed
W: 34"
In: 31.75"
Out: 41.75"

5.) Original Khaki M2P--Pleated and Cuffed
W: 36"
In: 33"
Out: 44"


----------



## Patrick06790

Patrick06790 said:


> Massive shirt sale starts now
> 
> After sober reflection, I reluctantly came to the conclusion I have too many shirts. This is a little like the Atlantic Ocean deciding it's too wet. I have more shirts than I can wear in a year if I wore a different one daily and changed shirts on Tuesdays and Thursdays.
> 
> I also gained some weight, notably in my neck. This is not good. I have tried those collar extender doodads, and found them of limited utility.
> 
> So, let us start with a very tradly grab bag.
> 
> Blue bag o' shirts: *SOLD*
> 
> White bag o' shirts: All 16.5 x 33, two pinpoints and one Brooks oxford. Same caveat. $45 shipped CONUS.


Blue shirts are sold


----------



## red_shift

CMDC said:


> I have hundreds of ties that need to be gone. If you've seen my rummage sale pix you know what I mean. Rather than individually list them, in which case I will be on photobucket well into the next millenium, I'm going to propose an offer to the crowd.
> 
> I am offering *CMDC Tie Grab Bags*. The way it will work is that I will put together a tie package of however many ties you want for $7 conus each. I would like to mix and match styles--i.e. repps, prints, solids, etc. for those purchasing multiple ties but I can be flexible. I can also be flexible as to things you definitely don't want--i.e. "no yellow" or things you are definitely hoping for--assuming I have it. That said, I hope that you will trust me in my picks. I can promise quality ties--JPress, Brooks, Talbott, Polo, LE, etc. that are well within the Trad aesthetic. No junk and nothing flawed.
> 
> So, PM me if you'd like a batch.


I took advantage of CMDC's sale and can attest to the excellent quality of ties being offered. I received some great pieces today that were worth much more than what I would have paid for one tie.


----------



## CMDC

LLBean Norwegian sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 27.5
Sleeve: 35

$34 conus










LLBean lambswool vest in sage green
Made in Scotland
Size XL

Pit to Pit: 25.5
Length: 28

$25 conus



















Peter Blair ties
Made in USA

$17 conus each


----------



## CMDC

Eddie Bauer wool shirt-jac
Made in USA
Size M

$36 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren cream colored wool pants--kind of a lightweight flannel
Made in Italy

Tagged 38 but let out to 40 waist, 31.5 inseam +2 inches underneath
Forward pleats, uncuffed

$30 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I like those winter white slacks. They would look good here in FL, if just 7 inches smaller.


----------



## CMDC

Four Brooks Brothers pinpoint ocbd's
$20 conus each

16.5 x 32 Made in USA must iron
15.5 x 34 must iron
16.5 x 35
17 x 35





































Brooks Brothers spread collar broadcloth
15 x 34

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers ls sportshirt
Size M

$22 conus


----------



## Takai

Would any members happen to have one of those large tins of Venetian cream that they would be willing to part me out a small bottle?


----------



## Essential

My professional fraternity induction is coming up this weekend and I was just notified that it is highly preferred inductees wear bow ties.

If anyone hard any Brooks Brothers repp stripe bow ties on their hand to sell, please PM me. At this point, using first-class mail is still possible.


----------



## adoucett

Essential said:


> My professional fraternity induction is coming up this weekend and I was just notified that it is highly preferred inductees wear bow ties.
> 
> If anyone hard any Brooks Brothers repp stripe bow ties on their hand to sell, please PM me. At this point, using first-class mail is still possible.


Just a PSA...

Today only (12/7) Brooks Brothers has bow ties 40% off so check them out while they last.. many styles at $33 a pop


----------



## drlivingston

I have a solid black J.Press bow tie that you can purchase if that helps. I am too fond of my repps to let them go.


----------



## Essential

adoucett said:


> Just a PSA...
> 
> Today only (12/7) Brooks Brothers has bow ties 40% off so check them out while they last.. many styles at $33 a pop


Wow, awesome! I was thinking about going Cordial Churchman if anything, but BB offers a great price at the moment. Better yet, they have 2-day shoprunner shipping. Thanks!



drlivingston said:


> I have a solid black J.Press bow tie that you can purchase if that helps. I am too fond of my repps to let them go.


Haha, I understand the feeling. I'll pass on the solid black but thanks for the offer. You should start your tie sales again (and make my wallet even more empty).

But now the question is which color bow tie would fit a charcoal suit and blue OCBD?


----------



## Reuben

Essential said:


> But now the question is which color bow tie would fit a charcoal suit and blue OCBD?


Can't go wrong with a burgundy and blue rep stripe!


----------



## Bernie Zack

drlivingston said:


> I have a solid black J.Press bow tie that you can purchase if that helps. I am too fond of my repps to let them go.


drlivingston:
I am in the market for brown, gold, green solid ties. Knowing your vast collection, do you have any for sale?


----------



## VaBeach

I have a gold tie if you want it.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Saturday update...



sbdivemaster said:


> *UPDATE & DROPS!*
> 
> *Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> 
> *Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
> *TAGGED: 40R*
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Corbin Tan Glen Plaid w/Gray & Green Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> The Toggery Shops were a couple of old-school men's shops in San Diego and La Jolla.
> From what I can gather, the doors were closed in the early 90's. That seems to be the
> time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under. It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Substantial fabric!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (38-40R-ish)
> S2S: 18.75"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 19.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25 > $23**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1988.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28*
> *HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1987.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Saturday update...



sbdivemaster said:


> *A great selection of Sweaters!*
> *All Sweaters in Great Condition!
> No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 19"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22**LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2C: 23.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 26"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 25"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2C: 21.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 25.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2C: 22.5"
> P2C: 20.5"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32**LL Bean Gray/Purple & Teal Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 32"
> S2C: 21"
> P2C: 18"
> P2H: 15"
> BOC: 24"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32**Brooks Brothers Grey w/Blue V-Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks new! (If I didn't live
> in the mediterranean desert, this would be in my closet!)
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED:* Medium
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2C: 27"
> P2C: 22"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 27"
> *PRICE: $35 > $32* 
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining coats! Price drops!*

*COMING TOMORROW: LOTS of tweeds, including some beautiful 3/2 sacks and an English half-Norfolk shooting jacket, formal shirts for tuxedos, a three piece suit, c. 38L, and some GRAILs from efdll: Boxed shell cordovan Alden loafers for Brooks Brothers with their original dust bags, and two NWT Huntington suits!

I have several BEAUTIFUL tweed overcoats and topcoats to pass on today--including some wonderful Grail items!

As always, ALL ITEMS INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!​
1) Classic Ivy Overcoat in herringbone tweed
*
This is absolutely lovely! Cut from heavyweight tweed in a classic grey herringbone, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features two deep, flapped, front pockets, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. Styled in Great Britain, this will last for decades with proper care. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 3/4



    

*2) GRAIL!! Absolutely STUNNING double breasted Irish tweed topcoat with "fur" collar and lining!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat=--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2013. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, comparable to Brooks' Polo coat or Chesterfield. 

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. There's even a buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar!

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it's last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this is double-breasted. As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*As such, this beauty is a steal at just $115--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 3/4





       

*4) The Enfield Outercoat, for Browning of Fifth Avenue.*

Beautiful! Made for Browning of Fifth AVenue--a store that competed for Trad customers with Wallach's--this Enfield Outercoat is cut from a lovely and unusual step pattern tweed in black, cream, and grey. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features fully functional buckles and straps at the cuffs so that you can protect your wrists and arms from chilly breezes. It has lapped seams on the shoulders, sleeves, and down the centre back, and features a single centre vent. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement, and the two deep front slash pockets are lined with cotton drill, for both warmth and sturdiness. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49*--far less than the going rate on eBay or Etsy for these classic coats!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: c. 34 (+1 1/2) (Measured like a shirt, as raglan sleeves)
Shoulder: NA
Length: 40 3/4



       

*8) CLASSIC Pendleton Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

Another classic herringbone tweed topcoat, this one in a lighter grey, and from Pendleton! This is a beautiful coat; cut from a grey herringbone tweed with the occasional vertical stripe of pumpkin orange running through it, this is similar to classic Harris tweed colouring and patterning. The coat features a full lining, a single centre vent, a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. The two front pockets are deep and lined in cotton drill; the right-hand side pocket has a change pocket inside, also. The breast pocket is still basted shut. It was Union Made in the USA. This coat is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $45 , or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



    

*12) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2


----------



## ArtVandalay

~43-44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sportcoat
Made by Christphper LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $60 or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops - make me an offer on multiples*

*TIES*
Some of these are from my own collection, some are fresh from the thrifts, and some are reposts that have been sitting in my closet for months.

Assume silk unless otherwise noted.



Group 1: $15 > $14 each - all 57" long
a) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD bird emblematic (seagulls?) 3 1/8" wide
b) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD foulard 3 1/8" wide
c) Hunt Club Clothiers fishing lure emblematic 3 1/4 wide



Group 2: $15 > $14 each
a) Robert Talbott navy/green repp 3 3/8" x 57
b) Lands End green/navy/red/gold repp 3 3/8" x 57
c) Robert Talbott for Michael David LTD. navy/green/red repp 3 1/4 x 57


Group 3: $10 > $9 each
a) Brooks Brothers navy/green/grey/red repp 3 3/4" x 57"
b) Bert Pulitzer blue/red repp 3 3/4" x 56"
c) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red/gold repp 3" x 56"
d) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red repp 3" x 56"
e) J. Crew repp 3 1/4" x 57"


Group 4: $10 > $9 each
a) Rivetz of Boston navy w/red stripe 3 1/4" x 55 1/2"
b) Brooks Brothers brown w/ red and gold stripe 3 3/8" x 54"
c) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 56"
d) *CLAIMED*
e) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 54 1/2"


Group 5: $10 > $9 each
a) Taylor Tie teddy bear emblematic poly 3" x 55"
b) Pintail "Fore!" poly 3 1/4" x 55"
c) Keyes and Lockwood golfer in a bunker poly 3 1/2 x 57"

Pendleton wool tartan - 3" x 55" - asking $15 > $14
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barnavelt

Somebody, anybody, etc....

100% Scottish wool tartan blazer; Great for the holidays! Look just like those sourpuss models in the BB catalogue but save $$$.
-3 button front, 2 on each sleeve cuff 
-Single vent, darted, half lined. Based on the Union label, this was made in the USA in the 60's or 70's.

-Pit to Pit across the chest; 22.5 inches 
-Shoulders; 19 inches 
-Sleeves; 25 inches 
-Length back of coat; 32 inches 
-Waist at the second button; 22 inches

Asking $30>25 >*20 CONUS??*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining bowties!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--especially on three or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: Regimental Stripes!*

*All ties are adjustable unless otherwise noted.*

​
2) Orange with black and light blue stripe. Minor minor thread fray, as shown. Very Good condition. $10.

  

4) Another orange, black, and blue striped bow! Excellent condition. $12.

 

8) Broader orange and black stripe. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

*GROUP B: Patterns, tartans, emblematics!*

*All are adjustable unless otherwise noted.*


​
2) Blue paisley-esque pattern. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) 1960s tuxedo for James Campion, the Dartmouth Outfitters.*

This tuxedo has impeccable Ivy League credentials, having been made for James Campion, the outfitters for dartmouth University--Dartmouth's equivalent of Princeton's The English Shop. Although this dates from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this tuxedo is in excellent condition, and ready to see you through decades more holiday festivities. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features two button cuffs and a single button fastening. It has a single centre vent, and beautifully narrow shawl lapels, testifying to its Golden Era origins--origins that are also reflected in the fact that this is a sack tuxedo. This lovely jacket is just waiting to be paired with some tartan trousers for decades more civilized partying!

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31



   

*2) BEAUTIFUL shawl-collared tuxedo from Hickey Freeman's "Customized" line!*

This is lovely! Although this was custom tailored in 1975 (it still bears the interior label identifying the original owner) this could just have easily been made for this season. A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this beauty is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features subtle darting, four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Pair it with some tartan trousers, and you're ready to go!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 3/4



   

*3) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Shawl Collar Tuxedo!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! A fairly recent offering by Brooks Brothers, this beauty is Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a beautiful shawl collar. It also features two covered button cuffs and a single button fastening. It has a single centre vent. The trousers have no belt loops, but feature buttons for suspenders (braces); they are, of course, flat front. They have the classic side stripe of all good formal trousers. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking $65, or offer.

Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2

waist 20 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $55, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*5) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*6) VINTAGE TAILCOAT!*

This is wonderful! Made by varsity-Town Clothes, this is the real deal--a genuine tailcoat, not something put together to look like a tailcoat, as is so often the case with modern formalwear that's increasing worn almost as costume, rather than clothes. This features faced, peak lapels, six faux button closure, four button cuffs. The tails curve elegantly to the front on their facings, as they should, rather than hanging limply behind; the back is properly contoured and shaped, as shown, to ensure an elegant silhouette. This is fully lined, and features an interior side pocket--as it should!

This does have some minor issues. There is a tiny hole on one cuff, as shown, and the lapels have some shine to them at a certain angle in a certain light, as is to be expected given their age. There are also some small oval white marks on the underside of the lapel and in the lining. These will easily come out with dry cleaning, leaving no mark at all--this was stored in an attic in a large estate in Princeton, and these are the remains of spider egg cases, which are very very easy to remove!

*Overall, this in in Very Good condition, and a steal at just $45, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length to waist buttons: 17
Length to end of tail: 43



          

*7) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $39, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*8) CLASSIC Peak Lapel Tuxedo; trousers with side adjusters!*

This is lovely! A classic peak lapel tuxedo, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, flapped pockets, and three button cuffs. It has a single button closure. The trousers are flat-front, and feature a metal exterior side adjustor, which appears to give 2 - 3" addition to the current waist measurement. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $49, or offer.

*Measurements:

Tagged 44L.*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 32 (+2)



      

*9) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*10) Contemporary Bill Blass Tuxedo*

A lovely classic tuxedo, this recent offering by Bill Blass Eveningwear feature notch lapels and flapped pockets. It is darted, and has a single button closure and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. It is fully lined, and unvented. The trousers are pleated, and feature buttons for suspenders. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY GRAIL! A BEAUTIFUL PEAK-LAPEL, DOUBLE BREASTED TUXEDO FROM LANGROCK!​**​*



*A RARE example of an item from Langrock's original New Haven store!*​
I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beautiful tuxedo most certainly qualifies. First, it is from Langrock--THE Ivy store that was the epitome of Ivy Style during the Golden Age of Ivy clothing. Most closely associated with Princeton--where it was THE clothier--Langrock actually started in New Haven, serving Yale. Langrock has long gone from both Princeton and New Haven, but its reputation carries on intact--indeed, so storied is Langrock that even Langrock labels are in demand among collectors. And that makes this tuxedo very, very special indeed--for this was made not for the Princeton store, but for the original Langrock store in New Haven.

More information on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Bruce Boyer and Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

This tuxedo more than lives up to its august pedigree. It features peak lapels faced in grosgrain--the classic Ivy touch that is hardly ever seen on modern pieces. It is double breasted, with a formal 2 by 2 button configuration; it has a single button closure. The cloth that it is cut from is beautiful; heavier weight than modern pieces, it has a lovely solid heft to it, designed for parties in the large, chilly halls of Princeton houses and University. It presents as black at first sight, but on very close inspection it can be seen to consist of very thin vertical stripes of two very close shades of black--a detail that almost no-one will ever notice. It features a hand-finished buttonhole on the lapel, with a holding string just below it to secure the stem of your boutonniere. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, and the pockets are jetted. It features four sleeve buttons. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons to secure your suspenders. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

It was, of course, clearly made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues commensurate with its age. First, there is some minor rubbing to the peaks of the lapels. Second, there are three loose stitches on the underside of the lapels at the joint of the peak; this is a easy fix, or else could simply be ignored. There is some loose stitching in the lining of the trousers. There is also a small oval rub mark on the turn of the right lapel, as shown. Were I an ebay seller I would rate this as being in EXCELLENT VINTAGE CONDITION, but I prefer to be conservative in ratings, and so this is in Very Good condition overall, with no "vintage" caveats put on this!

This truly is a grail piece, and owing to its classic beauty and tradly solidity is ready to carry you through decades of holiday seasons. *As such, this really is a bargain at just $85, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+2 1/2)






        ​


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I am looking for a tweed sport coat size 49-42.


----------



## AshScache

J.Press is back on the market; BB still available. Harris Tweed claimed.



AshScache said:


> Three great sportcoats up for offer tonight--if ANY oft hem fit, they'd be in my closet.
> 
> #1: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in black/grey herringbone, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, two button cuffs
> 
> Tagged 42L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.25"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 21.5"
> 
> Only slight defect is some loose thread on the lining at the armpit. Easy fix, and only on one side.
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.
> 
> #2: J.Press 3/2 sack in brown herringbone, fully lined, three button cuffs
> 
> No tag, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulders: 19.25"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 22.5"
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping or best offer.
> 
> #3: Harris Tweed 3/2 sack made for "Class" mens store in Dover, DE, 1/2 lined, three button cuffs
> 
> No tag, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulders: 18.75"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 22"
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.


----------



## AshScache

DROP TO $65 each......make an offer on these excellent 3/2 trad staples!



AshScache said:


> Three exciting 3/2 roll suits today from Brooks Brothers. All from the same gentleman of Dover, Delaware, they all measure slightly differently. Anyway, these are in GREAT condition. Feel free to make an offer on all 3; prices include shipping in the CONUS.
> 
> #1: Grey Brooks Brothers Makers with narrow pinstripe; 1/2 lined; three button cuffs; flat front; brace buttons; coin pocket; MADE IN THE USA.
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 41 long, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31.5"
> P2P: 21.75"
> 
> Waist: 18.75"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31.25"
> 
> #2: Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Suit; heavy grey fabric, wide chalk stripes; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; cuffed slacks; brace buttons
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 42L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length: 32"
> P2P: 22"
> 
> Waist: 18.5"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31"
> 
> #3: Brooks Brothers Navy pinstripe 3/2 Roll; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; brace buttons; cuffed trousers
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 41L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.75"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 32"
> P2P: 22.5"
> 
> Waist: 18.5"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31"


----------



## AshScache

Practically NWOT Florsheims.....bump and drop to $40.



AshScache said:


> Practically never worn Florsheim long wings in 9 1/2 EEE. Original soles and heels. These haven't even been broken in yet!
> 
> I need to clear out our guest room, so lets say $50 to your door in the CONUS. Or make me an offer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Never mind.


----------



## Dr. D

*LLBean emblematic tie sale*

My local LLB outlet has ties for 1/2 off this weekend. I am willing to proxy for the AAAC crowd and mail out brand new ones still in the box for $11.

Here is a link to the ties at Beans, where they are $25 each:









I can also get the moss green with dogs and the blackwatch for the same price. 
PM me if you are interested and I will have them in the mail on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## AshScache

[COMMENT INTENTIONALLY BLANK]


----------



## Patrick06790

I would but it's too long for me. You might try Etsy for that. I couldn't move a couple of madras jackets here on on eBay, but they got snapped up in a couple of days on Etsy.


Barnavelt said:


> Somebody, anybody, etc....
> 
> 100% Scottish wool tartan blazer; Great for the holidays! Look just like those sourpuss models in the BB catalogue but save $$$.
> -3 button front, 2 on each sleeve cuff
> -Single vent, darted, half lined. Based on the Union label, this was made in the USA in the 60's or 70's.
> 
> -Pit to Pit across the chest; 22.5 inches
> -Shoulders; 19 inches
> -Sleeves; 25 inches
> -Length back of coat; 32 inches
> -Waist at the second button; 22 inches
> 
> Asking $30>25 >*20 CONUS??*


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I would, too, but it's too small for me. Great jacket. It's amazing some of the stuff that doesn't move here.


----------



## Dr. D

*Norman Hilton sack suit*

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit (made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA)
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks - I think this is called cheviot. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

SALE PENDING


----------



## Dr. D

*Trad tie closeout*

Price includes 1st class USPS shipping in a padded envelope

The Hub Ltd. made expressly by Jacobs Roberts Ltd
interior label says "3 Thread all silk English Repp"
57" x 3.125"
$8



Rivetz of Boston all silk repp
navy with red/gray stripes
still has the original $17.50 price tag
58.5" x 3.25"
SOLD



Bert Pulitzer
navy with red/white stripes
All silk
58" x 3.25"
$8



Unknown maker repp stripe (no keeper)
very deep green with red/silver stripes
all silk
59" x 3"
$8



Bert Pulitzer for Jordan Marsh
gold repp with black/white stripes (resembles modern Burberry tartan colors)
56" x 3.5"
SOLD



Burgundy/silver/khaki wide repp stripe
Made expressly for The Crimson Shop of Cambridge, MA
54" x 3.125"
$8



Cape Cod Neckwear
Santa emblematic
100% polyester
56" x 3.25"
$8



Euro emblematic
100% polyester
57" x 4"
$5



Cliff Allen of Amherst
extremely delicate with handrolled edges - looks like it was made from a handkerchief
66% wool and 34% silk
54" x 2.5"
$8



Brooks 346
I think this is ancient madder - it is very soft, with a peached microsuede touch 
The color is a deep muted brown which again suggests madder
but I have never seen a "346" madder before so the price reflects this
pure silk - printed in Italy and made in USA
59" x 3.75"
$5



Brooks Brothers Makers
green with yellow and red stripes
65% silk and 35% poly
56" x 3.375
$8



Tools emblematic
"Created for Smithsonian Institution by Prince Consort"
55.5" x 3.125"
$8



------------------------------

Dunhill
navy with ecru and brown stripes
% linen and % silk
59" x 3.625"
$12

Dunhill
gold-tinged olive with ecru and navy stripes
% linen and % silk
58" x 3.75"
$12



Dunhill khaki and cream plaid
has the trademark Dunhill "d" in the design on the front
small fold mark on the front - may come out with steaming
100% silk
58" x 3.625"
$10



TAKE ALL 3 DUNHILLS FOR $30

----------------------------------------------

J. Press Burlington knot 
wool challis
green with yellow pinecones
57" x 3.375"
$15


J. Press Burlington Knot
wool challis
dark green with navy pinecones
57" x 3.25"
$15


TAKE BOTH WOOL CHALLIS FOR $25



---------------------------------------

"Ties of Honor" official US regimental
unknown regiment - I searched and this one is not for sale anymore
black with royal blue/red/white stripes
100% silk
61" x 3.625"
FREE TO A VETERAN
$10 for anyone else (all proceeds donated to my local VFW)



"Ties of Honor" official US regimental - Vietnam 
black with green and yellow stripes
100% silk
61" x 3.625"
FREE TO A VIETNAM VETERAN
$10 for anyone else (all proceeds donated to my local VFW)


----------



## phyrpowr

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I would, too, but it's *too small for me*. Great jacket. It's amazing some of the stuff that doesn't move here.


Which stops me from buying all of Tweedy's overcoats, and all the recent camel hair glen plaids: finally learned my lesson


----------



## 32rollandrock

phyrpowr said:


> Which stops me from buying all of Tweedy's overcoats, and all the recent camel hair glen plaids: finally learned my lesson


So true, but that jacket must fit someone. He's nearly giving it away...


----------



## imme

phyrpowr said:


> Which stops me from buying all of Tweedy's overcoats, and all the recent camel hair glen plaids: finally learned my lesson


It's the opposite for me. Pretty much everything listed is too large (36S or 38S blazer - depending on cut - and 32W slacks). I'm also trying to transition towards narrower ties. I've also recently been on the lookout for one or two nice size 34 full grain leather belts (a black and an oxblood or brown).


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Did someone say _belts?_ :devil:



imme said:


> It's the opposite for me. Pretty much everything listed is too large (36S or 38S blazer - depending on cut - and 32W slacks). I'm also trying to transition towards narrower ties. I've also recently been on the lookout for one or two nice size 34 full grain leather belts (a black and an oxblood or brown).


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan

Which of Tweedys overcoats are you referring to when you made the statement he is nearly giving them away?


----------



## Spin Evans

West Coast Clothes Fan said:


> Which of Tweedys overcoats are you referring to when you made the statement he is nearly giving them away?


All of them!


----------



## Patrick06790

Speaking of giving things away, take this grab bag of vintage braces for $35 shipped CONUS.

The two red paisley feel like unlined silk ties; the other two are more substantial. Two are no-names and two have names that mean nothing to me.

*CLAIMED, AS ARE THE TAN CORNELL MONK STRAPS*
And feel free to make offers on any of the stuff listed at the link below.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL SHOES! BOXED Shell Cordovan loafers from Alden, and more! Sizes 9, 9 1/2.*

*GRAIL ALERT! I have three beautiful pairs of shoes to pass on today from efdll--including a gorgeous pair of shell cordovan loafers made for Brooks Brothers by Alden--which carry the Horween stamp on the leather on the inside!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers.

1) GRAIL! STUNNING Shell Cordovan Loafers by Alden for Brooks Brothers. Size 9D.*

*ON HOLD*

These are absolutely stunning! The quality of Alden speaks for itself, and these loafers are in absolutely excellent condition. They come complete with their original box, original Alden tissue wrapping, and original dust bags. There's little that I can write that can add to the pictures below, but I will note that this pair of loafers is constructed from a cut of shell that carries the coveted Horween oval stamp, and this can be clearly seen on the interior of one shoe. These were, of course, Made in the USA.

These are, again, in excellent condition, and will be sent boxed, shipped, and insured within the CONUS for just $135, or offer--an absolute steal!





                 

*2) BEAUTIFUL! Alden Shoes. Size 9 B/D*

These are beautiful! Made in the USA by Alden, these are a wonderful pair of shoes. The soles are very lightly worn, but there is some minor pitting and creasing to the toecaps, as shown, and some minor scuffs and blemishes, as shown. There is also a small split in the leather at the back on the heel of the right-hand shoe, as shown. As such, these are in Very Good condition overall, and so very well priced at

just *$45, or offer--a steal for Aldens in this size and condition!*



         

*3) Salvatore Ferragamo Casual Shoes. Size 9 1/2D.*

Cut from pebbled grain leather, this a lovely pair of more casual shoes. There is almost no wear at all to the soles, although there is some wear to the interior and to the heels; there are no blemishes or marks on the uppers. These are in excellent condition. Made in Italy.

Asking just $50, or offer.


----------



## vwguy

^^^ If those cordos are your size, better snap 'em up quick as you won't find a better deal.

Brian


----------



## drlivingston

Wow, Tweedy! Those Alden BB shells are AMAZING! Too small, but still stunning. Someone in the Far East would snap those up in a minute.


----------



## CMDC

My God why can't those be a full size larger???


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Shearling Coat; Armani leather jacket!*

*I have two beautiful and rare items of leatherwear to pass on today--a gorgeous shearling coat from Bloomingdale's, and a wonderful Made in Italy leather jacket from Armani!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with tracked, Priority shipping at cost.

Also as always ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1. GORGEOUS shearling coat from Bloomingdale's.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made from genuine shearling, this coat is both beautiful and functional. Cut from durable and luxurious shearling, the fleece interior of this coat is beautifully warm. The colouring of this coat is wonderful, with a dark chocolate brown exterior and a rich mocha interior; the exterior shell has a slightly "flecked" effect under certain lighting conditions, rather like the flecks and sparkles of light on snow--hence the designation of this colouring as "black snowtop".

The jacket is beautifully cut, and features two front slanted pockets and one interior security pocket. It has a button fastened front, with all the buttons being beautifully secure, and military style cuffs which can be turned back to show the shearling lining. The sleeves are shearling lined, and the neck is designed to show off the warm interior or else be fully fastened. The locker chain is intact and solidly secured, and the front corners at the hem are reinforced with the leather facing--a very nice touch that speaks of the attention to detail that went into this coat. The buttonholes are all reinforced with leather backing, too.

This coat was designed in Canada, and was made for Bloomingdale's. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and will last you for decades with good care.

*Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 42, this measures:*

Chest: 24 (remember, this is a shearling, and so this measurement is slightly larger than normal)
Sleeve: 25 from shoulder; c. 37 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 23 1/2 (see sleeve measurement, above; the shoulder slopes as always in shearlings, so this is larger than usual)
Length: 33





             

*2) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani leather jacket*

Admittedly, this isn't Trad. But its IS absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It has a vague, leathery smell, but so does my Aero!  It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $95, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4


----------



## 32rollandrock

I saw TD's tease yesterday and it was an understatement. Whoever ends up with those shell Aldens will, I hope, appreciate the spirit of this thread and not flip them, because they are amazing bargains. I'm both relieved and disappointed none of the shoes are my size. Great stuff.


----------



## Barnavelt

10.5 D here (10 in Barrie). I held my breath before scrolling down and was once again crestfallen to see for sale a too-small version of a lovely shoe. I have read that more obscure sizes are more in demand because there are less of them out there (i.e. 13 EEE). If my size is pretty common, how come there aren't more shoes for sale in my size?

P.S. if there are any Tradfathers out there who have an old pair of 10.5 LHS in #8 languishing in their closet PM me.


----------



## Chevo

Those Aldens are nice!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweedfest 1!*

*I have a vast number of jackets to pass along--mainly tweeds, but also some Loro Piana woolens, linens, and blazers. And I have a lot of absolutely beautiful tartan and plaid jackets, too, that will be coming along shortly!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*2) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is *just $28, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*3) GORGEOUS Lambswool Hickey-Freeman in Dark Houndstooth, for Saks Fifth Avenue.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautiful, dark houndstooth cloth, the colourway of this beautiful jacket by Hickey-Freeman is a wonderful medley of forest green, peat black, and burnished conker brown, on a background of moss green. The cloth is lambswool, and has a wonderful hand and drape. This lovely jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined, as befits its status as an example of Hickey-Freeman's "Boardroom" line. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA expressly for Saks of Fifth Avenue. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31





        

*4) GORGEOUS English Shooting Jacket in "Featherweight" Harris Tweed, by Christopher Dawes.*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from a classic Harris Tweed in brown and cream with occasional flecks of red, green, and pumpkin, this beauty has everything that you'd want in a shooting jacket. It features two front patch pockets with flaps, a shooting patch (in either suede or alcantra) on the right shoulder, and elbow patches in the same material. It also features an ornamental throat latch attachment, a bi-swing back for ease of movement, and a rear half belt. It has a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It has a two button closure and three button cuffs, all with classic chestnut brown football buttons with metal shanks.

This beautiful jacket was styled and made in Yorkshire, by Christopher Dawes. With the exception of a small smudge on the throat latch, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and appears rarely, if ever worn.

Jackets of this quality are rare on the secondary market, for the simple reason that they quickly become favorites and wear like iron, so they hardly ever appear! So, if this is your size, grab it!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





             

*5) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in houndstooth tweed*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautiful houndstooth tweed that's a medly of forest green, burnished conker, and chestnut brown on a dark taupe background, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It features the traditional two button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2





  

*6) GORGEOUS Kilgour, French, and Stanbury Barleycorn tweed
*
This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a stunningly beautiful barleycorn tweed, the colourway and patterning of this jacket is wonderful--from a distance, it appears to be a standard grey-blue herringbone, albeit one with no clear boning definition; when you get closer, it reveals as a barleycorn with beautiful flecks of forest green, sky blue, berry red, cream, and pumpkin orange throughout. This is a really, really lovely tweed, which is beautifully complemented by the use of leather wrap buttons in burnished chestnut brown on metal shanks--more elegant and far more rare than their football cousins.

The colourway and patterning of this jacket are fully justified by its construction. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs. The interior pockets all feature tab and button latches for security--a very nice touch and indicative of the attention to detail in this jacket. This jacket was made by Kilgour, French, and Stanbury, the British Savile Row tailoring firm, for Barney's of New York. This jacket was Union made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and hence is a steal at* just $60, or offer*--a steal for a jacket of this quality in this highly desirable size!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## chiamdream

Cleaning house and found a couple of things to return from whence they came (i.e., this thread). Wish they still fit!

1. 40R Huntington Magee donegal 3/2 jacket. Really wish this still fit. *$40 shipped CONUS.
*
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 25" (nothing to let out, I had these taken as far as they'd go). 
BOC: 29"
P2p: 22"

  

2. Small Polo blue cotton oxford 3/2 jacket, totally unconstructed, patch pockets. This is a great jacket - I had someone very bombastically offer to buy it off my back at a wedding. *$40 shipped CONUS*.

Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 25" (surgeon cuffs). 
BOC: 30"
P2p: 21.5"

  

3. Lands End charcoal gray tailored fit wool slacks, worn only once or twice. How about *$30 shipped*?

Lying flat:
Waist: 17"
Knee: 10"
Cuff: 8"
Inseam: 31"


----------



## CMDC

JPress yellow cable knit Shaggy Dog
No size tag but measures:
Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 28
Sleeve: 34

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers pink must iron ocbd
Minimal wear
17.5 x 36

$23 conus










Brooks Brothers blue unistripe must iron ocbd
17 x 35

$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweedfest 2!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
8) GRAIL! STUNNING British Country Hacking Jacket by Brooks Brothers. NWOT. UNWORN!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it was only tried on, once, after the basting from the pockets and the vents was removed--so this qualifies as being new, without tags, and unworn!

This is truly beautiful--possibly the pinnacle of Brooks' tailoring. It is cut from a gorgeous mossy-licheny green twill with a beautiful estate overcheck in winterberry red and dark bracken brown. The jacket's cut and construction do full justice to the beauty of the cloth. It features slanted hacking pockets, and a slanted ticket pocket, all of which are flapped with wonderful pattern matching throughout. It has a two button front, and sharp British darting; it also features twin vents, which are secured in place with a strip of lining fabric running horizontally in the interior--one of the hallmarks of a very, very well made jacket. It has four button cuffs, in a deep burnished chestnut brown.

This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It was recently Union made in the USA for Brooks Brothers. This is in immaculate condition.

Given the beauty of this jacket, and its sterling condition, i*t's a steal at just $95, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/2







      

*9) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*10) CLASSIC MADE IN THE USA Brown Herringbone Tweed by Anderson and Little.*

The brown herringbone tweed is a classic wardrobe staple--and this is a lovely example of one! Union made in the USA by Anderson and Little--a company that has recently been revived by one of the original family, with domestic production and superb customer service--this beautiful, robust jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a contemporary two button closure, and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single rear vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 32 1/2



    

*11) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

Like the Anderson and Little, above, this is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*12) STUNNING Made in Italy Brooks Brothers Plaid in CASHMERE and Wool
*
This is absolutely gorgeous!! First, the cloth that this beautiful jacket is cut from is simply wonderful; a lovely, complex plaid in forest green and autumn bracken on a dark taupe base, with a beautiful windowpane overcheck in sky blue. The cloth itself is a blend of cashmere (15%) and wool (85%) with a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket is half-canvassed, and lined in bemberg. It has a contemporary two button closure, and four buttons on each cuff. It was Made in Italy.

This jacket comes complete with its original packet of spare buttons, and its original spool of spare thread to attach them. Apart from some minor rumpling from storage, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it is possible unworn. This is a truly beautiful jacket, and an absolute steal at just $75, or offer.

*Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 32 1/4





     

*13) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$49, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on previously listed jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/B]
*

14) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*15) CLASSIC Herringbone Harris Tweed from Wallach's.*

Since I've just listed a Browning tweed, I might as well follow with a tweed from one of Browning's main rivals--Wallach's, another great Fifth Avenue menswear store that has now long gone.

Cut from a beautiful and traditional Harris tweed that features alternating strips of nailhead and herringbone for a lovely complex pattern that's shot through with vertical stripes of sky-blue and light orange, this beautiful tweed has three button cuffs, a two-button front, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined and half-canvassed, and the buttons are all the classic leather-covered football buttons. Made in the USA, this tweed is in excellent condition, apart from a tiny waterspot in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 
Length: 29 1/4



    

*
16) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

*I HAVE NO IDEA WHY THIS HASN"T BEEN CLAIMED--it's GORGEOUS!*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $32, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*17) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$20, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31




 

*18) RECENT Brooks Brothers glen plaid jacket in camelhair.*

This is wonderful! Made for Brooks Brothers, this beautiful jacket is cut from lovely soft camelhair, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid is a classic combination of greys, blacks, and creams. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a standard two button front, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and was made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*This is a steal at just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*19) GORGEOUS Brookstweed 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Brookstweed jackets have always been a favourite of mine, and this shows why! Cut from a lovely Donegal-esque tweed in salt and pepper with flecks of green, gorse yellow, berry red and pumpkin orange, this is just the sort of tweed that's perfect for Fall!

Plus, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll; it also features the classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and made in the USA. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, for this beautiful Ivy classic!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*20) Land's End Tweed with elbow patches and patch pockets!*

This is a very nice tweed indeed from Land's End! featuring elbow patches and the ever-desirable three patch pockets, as well as a fully functional throat latch, this jacket shows that Land's End can do things right when they try! The jacket's patterning is a lovely glen plaid, and the colourway is very autumnal. This jacket is fully lined, was made in the USA, and features a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20 or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*21) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*22) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*23) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*24) NWT Brooks Brothers "2 Button" nailhead jacket.*

This is New With Tags! In fact, so new is this that its buttons have yet to be attached--they're in an envelope in the interior breast pocket. This is a lovely Fall sports jacket; as its name implies, it's a standard two-button darted model, with a single rear center vent. Cut from a lovely grey nailhead cloth, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA. It carries all of its tags, and is absolutely new and unworn.

*Asking just $35--a fraction of retail!--boxed and shipped in the CONUS--or offer.

Tagged a 41R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*26) Brooks Brothers cotton poplin jacket.*

*FREE!*

A trad. clasic for the summer, this is a recent Brooks Brothers poplin. From the recent "346" line, this is darted and fully lined. It does have flaws--a stain by the buttons on the left sleeve, and a mark near the pocket flap on the right hand side. Because of these, *this is FREE--just pay $13 for shipping in the CONUS! *This would make a decent knockabout summer jacket for events where spills might occur!

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



    
 

*25) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $35--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*28) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## mcfrankshc

Looks like there's no luck for a 36S like me. The pain of being short and slim


----------



## TweedyDon

*FORMALWEAR! Shirts, shoes, cummerbunds!*


​*In addition to the tuxedos that were previously listed, I have also some formal shirts, shoes, and cummerbunds! As with the tuxedos, these are all very well priced; the idea is really to make items available to chaps that they might need to have, but which owing to the infrequency of use might be disinclined to spend real money on. **

Please PM with interest!

1) Allen Edmonds Patent Leather Formal Shoes. 11 1/2 AA.

*These are beautiful! I can add little to the pictures, except to say that these patent leather formal shoes are in excellent condition. They're a size 11 1/2 AA, and were made in the USA. Perfect for this year's holiday season!

*Asking $49, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome, as are international inquiries.*



   

*SHIRTS!*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $12; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

1) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

2) Brooks Brothers. 16-35. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition.

 

3) Brooks Brothers. 16.5 - 34. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition.

 

4) Brooks Brothers. 14.5-32. Wing collar. Requires studs. french cuffs. Very Good condition.

  

5) Monte Carlo.16 - 16.5. Micropleated front. Concealed placket with button fastening. Wing collar. French cuffs.

  

6) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.

 

*CUMMERBUNDS*

1. MacIntryre Tartan. Made for the VERY preppy store The Sports Center of Haverford, Pa. Size M; measures 36" end to end. Excellent condition, except slightly rumpled from storage. Asking just $16, or offer, shipped.

   

2. Red cummerbund. Unknown make, unknown material. Excellent condition. Measures 40" end to end. Asking $14, or offer, shipped in CONUS.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROPS*

*Offers are welcome--let's make a deal.*

------------------------------------------------------------

* wing tip*
* Pebbled leather uppers in cognac
* Size 11D
* , looks like lots of use left in this pair
*Asking $45 CONUS or offer*

*
More pics at these links:*

-------------------------------------------------
*Samuelsohn wool/cashmere/silk-blend jacket*

* Tagged 39R, please see actual measurements
* Black: 80% wool, 10% cashmere, 10% silk
* Made for the Claymore Shop of Birmingham, MI
* Custom silver-colored buttons depict St. George slaying the dragon
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* Two flapped patch pockets
* Four interior pockets
* Custom lining, very attractive striped pattern, feels like bemberg
* Dual vents
* Made in Canada

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
* Shoulder: 16.75"
* Chest: 42.5"
* Waist: 42"
* Length, from bottom of collar: 30.75"
* Sleeve: 24"

Excellent used condition with no holes, tears or odors. There is some minor spotting that will likely come out with a dry cleaning. This is most visible at the bottom of the left cuff (see linked photo)--but it looks worse in the photo than it really is. This spotting is quite minor and I mention it for full disclosure.

*Asking $35 CONUS or offer*



_*More pics at these links:*_

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Bespoke Paul Ciccini wool/cashmere-blend jacket*

Not exactly Trad, but a nice jacket nonetheless
* No size tag. This jacket is ~40R, please see actual measurements
* Custom-tailored by Paul Ciccini of Birmingham, Mich.
* Three-button front, three-button (non-functional) cuffs. 
* Horn buttons
* Plaid in cranberry, forest green, gray, silver and sky blue--see close-up images at links below for best color representation
* Full bemberg lining
* Unvented

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS:*
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5"

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, tears, odors or other visible flaws.

*Asking $35 CONUS or offer*

_*More pics at these links:*_

--------------------------------------------------------------*

VIYELLA LONG-SLEEVE SHIRT* * Tagged size M -- please see actual measurements
* 80% cotton, 20% wool
* Gun club check
* No faults

Shoulder: 18"
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Collar: 15.75"
Sleeve: 32.5" (24" from shoulder seam)
Length: 30.5" from under back collar
Love this shirt. Very comfy and nice looking, but it's just a tad too small for me. 
Asking *$19 CONUS* *or offer*

------------------------------------------------------


*Now just $18 CONUS or offer*

* Older (?) Ralph Lauren Polo in a very attractive cranberry/dark torquoise/tan check. Please see close-ups for best color representation
* Substantial tweed with some heft
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* 
* Three interior pockets
* Fully lined
* Darted
* No size tag, please see actual measurements for best fit
* Union tag, made in the USA from imported fabric
* . No holes, tears, snags or odors. Only slight staining at the wrist lining. Your dry cleaner will probably be able to remove this.

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 38"
BCBC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5"


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got a sharp looking tweed PRL University blazer that just won't sell on e-bay. It's black with plaid subtlety - in size 42R. Anyone interested in seeing it posted here?


----------



## SouthTexasAlgadon

Damn, that Harris Tweed English shooting jacket that Tweedy Don has up would be perfect for a skeet shoot I have next weekend. Wishing I had 15 posts right about now.


----------



## maltimad

BUMP and drop



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration Polo Ralph Lauren corduroy trousers, in a rare-ish BURGUNDY color, in a definitely rare double FORWARD pleat cut. Size is 35x30, with no cuffs (please check measurements). The cut name is 'Andrew', and the fabric is a robust 8/9 wale corduroy. Beautiful pants in mint condition, and to my judgment, much nicer than current new offerings.. They're not quite my size; otherwise they wouldn't be here. In the photos, please ignore the random white spots. They don't exist on the trousers in real-life. No flaws to the fabric that I can see. Color is actually pretty true to what you see (or at least I see, on my monitor) in the pictures. Have a look:
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 30
> Front Rise: 13
> Back Rise: 19
> 
> *PRICING:* Asking $28, shipped, or make me a reasonable offer. Please feel to ask any questions. Thanks!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Last one of the litter, and I thought it would be the first to go. 
PoW check with gold and red windowpane looks really nice.
100% camel hair feels softer than cashmere.

*Asking $50 CONUS or best offer
*
Don't hesitate to make me an offer. I need to move this jacket!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> 2 button sport coat
> 100% Camel Hair (feels amazing)
> Black & PoW Check with Gold and Red windowpanes (looks amazing)
> *Tagged 42S*
> Horn buttons
> 4 buttons at cuff
> 
> Asking $75 shipped CONUS
> 
> P2P 22.5"
> S2S 19.5"
> BoC 30"
> Sleeve 22.5" (+2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket album: https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB camel check


----------



## Jovan

*Warm stuff for cooling temperatures!*

PayPal only. All prices include Priority Mail shipping to the continental USA. Open to offers and trades. Private message me. Make me an offer I can't refuse!

*Gap Shetland Wool Sweater, tagged M*

Don't let the brand deter you, this tan Shetland wool sweater is from when they were still a reliable name in the industry. Has a crew neck and raglan shoulders. Great as another layer under a pea coat or Barbour.

Chest: 47"
Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 34.5"
Back Length: 25.5"

Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.










*
J. Crew Lambswool Sweater, tagged M

*Another piece from another brand that has somewhat lost its way over the last decade. Has a crew neck and raglan shoulders. This buttery-soft red lambswool sweater is perfect for holiday parties and Christmas mornings.

Chest: 46"
Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 35.5" (measured centre back to cuff)
Back Length: 26.5"

Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.








*


Sam Viola Fine Custom Tailoring Sport Coat, approx. 44R-L*

A very attractive brown Glen plaid sport coat from 1963. Great condition. The fabric is not indicated, but feels similar to lambswool or cashmere -- like a comfortable old sweater. I definitely would have kept this if it fit me. Two button darted, short centre vent, narrow notch lapels, open patch pockets, and three buttons on the sleeve. Unlike most sport coats from this time period it is fully lined.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 1.75")
Back Length: 32.5"

Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


























*
Brooks Brothers Plaid Camelhair Sport Coat, tagged 41R*

Another soft and warm jacket for the winter. The camelhair fabric has a grey and black plaid with a gold overcheck. Two button darted, centre vent, regular width notch lapels, straight pockets, and four buttons on the sleeve. This looks to be early 2000s, judging by the labels and cut. Made in the USA!

Chest: 45"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 0.75")
Back Length: 31"

Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


































*
Lands' End Corduroy Trousers, tagged 36*

These warm trousers will pair perfectly with a tweed sport coat. Judging by the cut and labels, I'd say these are from the early '90s. Flat front, no cuffs, split curtain waistband. Has a few stain spots on the insides of the legs.

Waist: 36"
Front Rise: 13"
Back Rise: 19"
Inseam: 33"
Leg Opening: 20"

Asking just $20 shipped or best offer.


































*Hart Schaffner & Marx "Wash & Wear" Rain Mac, tagged 40S*

This grey Mackintosh-style raincoat from HSM has sadly lost its zip in wool liner. That said, it should still perform admirably during a storm -- the poly/cotton fabric appears to be bonded to rubber. Has a fly front, half-raglan construction (which is rare nowadays), throat latch, decorative button straps on the sleeves, and a hidden tab to further close the bottom. The tag claims it is machine or hand washable, though I'd recommend dry cleaning it instead.

Chest: 48"
Waist: 48"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Back Length: 41"

Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


















































*Brand Unknown Bonded Cotton Raincoat, approx. 40S-R*

This overcoat-style navy raincoat looks to be from about the '50s. No tags to indicate any of its provenance, but it's plenty functional in any case. Double breasted 6x3 front, wide peak lapels, belt back, one button on the sleeve.

Chest: 48"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Back Length: 44"

Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.


















*Aquascutum Tweed Overcoat, tagged 36R*

From one of the best names in outerwear comes this striking, large scale gun check tweed overcoat. The leather buttons have some wear and the lining has come unstitched a bit at the collar. There are also inner buttons along the edge that indicate it had an optional liner at some point, though it's already plenty warm and wind-resistant. Though tagged a 36R, it could probably work for someone up to a 40S or 40R given how generous the fit is. Has a single breasted front, raglan sleeves, and buttoning slash pockets.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 48"
Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 35"
Back Length: 40"

Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


----------



## Pentheos

My first-born for an Aquascutum like Jovan's above in 48-50 for a 6'4" man.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers sportcoat--2 button lightly darted.
No drops on this--I'll keep it if it doesn't sell.

Khaki mini herringbone w/blue and orange windowpane
Tagged 40R

Pit to Pit: 20.75
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

$45 conus




























Barbour ls bd tattersall sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers ls bd Irish linen sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers ls bd Irish linen sport shirt
Size M slim fit

$22 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> My first-born for an Aquascutum like Jovan's above in 48-50 for a 6'4" man.


I don't know about my first-born, but I'd definitely rent out my pug. Beautiful and a steal.


----------



## Jovan

I thought about asking $50-60, but considering the condition I felt that would be asking too much.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Emblematic Holiday Ties!*

You know you want one.... an emblematic holiday tie that's not hideous! And, to satisfy your guilty cravings, I have several, including some vintage beauties from Brooks Brothers!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Holiday Wreath. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $14

  

2) Peter Richard; bells and Christmas trees. 70/30 silk/poly. 3". Tiny hole at the tip (far less noticeable in real life than in my picture) and the keeper is off on one end, hence just Good condition, and so $7.

 

3) Chippmunk by Chipp holiday tie; holiday lights? Terylene. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

 

4) NWT Tango tie for Bloomingdale's. Christmas baubles. 4". All silk, hand made. $12.

 

5) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Santa pulling a Christmas tree on a sled. Woven in England, this carries the vintage white block scrip on black BB label. This is 65/35 silk/polyester. 3 1/2". Very Good/Excellent condition. An absolutely classic Ivy/Trad holiday tie! Asking $17.

  

6. Santa on a sled pulled by reindeer. All silk; made in the USA by Manhattan. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking $12.


----------



## patelsd

Updates and drops



patelsd said:


> Decided to finally sit down to post the things I have been stockpiling
> 
> Suit:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Suit, SOLD
> 
> Sportscoats and Blazers
> 
> 1) Samuelsohn Super 130's 3 button blazer, tagged size 42R $38 shipped
> - Beautiful multicolor plaid blazer by Samuelsohn made from incredibly soft Super 130's wool.
> -Tagged size: 42R
> Measured sizes:
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
> Sleeve length: 24 1/8"
> Jacket Length: 31 3/4"
> Non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented, fully lined.
> Please see the photos for an indication of condition. There are 2 1 mm holes at the right neck/shoulder area that a covered by the lapel when worn. Additionally, there is a small hole in the liner (not in the wool) that is pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) J Press Grey Blazer $40 shipped
> - Great condition J Press blazer, medium to charcoal grey, 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket, 100% wool.
> No tagged size, approximately 42R
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
> Sleeve length: 24"
> Jacket Length: 31"
> Fully lined, non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented.
> Jacket is in great condition, please see the photos for an indication. There is a small run in the liner, pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) J Press Grey Birdseye Blazer, tagged size 43R $40 shipped
> Excellent condition J Press blazer, tagged size 43R, wonderful, soft material. 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket.
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
> Sleeve length: 25"
> Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
> Jacket is in nearly perfect condition, though a part of the liner that is not noticeable when worn has separated and can easily be sewn back together (pictured below)
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Gant blazer, approximate size 42-44R. SOLD
> Shirts:
> 
> 1) Awesome Orvis flannel, pixelated reindeer pattern, tagged size XL, just couldn't leave this thing behind. $23 shipped CONUS.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS! 15 through 16.5*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*


*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Blue Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA - Italian Fabric
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
Still had the brass collar stays!
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 17"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; made in Poland
*TAGGED: 16x35*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 35.5"
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; This shirt has some
interesting fabric - it's got a kind of sheen to it, and there appears
to be some schlubs in the fabric. I tried to capture this in the pics.
Button Down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $20**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20**Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20**Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20* 

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS! 17 through 19*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*


*Hart Schaffner Marx Dual Blue Stripe Twill*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; This shirt has a brushed nap feel 
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 17 x 35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Green Striped Sport Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
*LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 24"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $20*


*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Bits And Pieces*

*Just Rounding up a bunch of strays
and stragglers from around The Exchange*

*Prices includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)

Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18*
I paid $20 on eBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

*********************************************
*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft
Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## imme

mcfrankshc said:


> Looks like there's no luck for a 36S like me. The pain of being short and slim


Dammit, so I have competition for 36S jackets??? All I want is a nice navy blue one...to start with .


----------



## dport86

imme said:


> Dammit, so I have competition for 36S jackets??? All I want is a nice navy blue one...to start with .


Don't hold your breath, boys. There hasn't been a 36s jacket on here in years. I oughta know: I bought it. J. Press Donegal tweed. It'll come back here if I ever stop wearing it.


----------



## Spin Evans

dport86 said:


> Don't hold your breath, boys. There hasn't been a 36s jacket on here in years. I oughta know: I bought it. J. Press Donegal tweed. It'll come back here if I ever stop wearing it.


Tweedy offered two or three a few pages back (~19.5 chest, which usually translates to a 36). They do come up, but there's fierce competition. Myself included. :devil:


----------



## Jovan

Bumping this since it went to "last page hell" pretty quickly after posting.



Jovan said:


> PayPal only. All prices include Priority Mail shipping to the continental USA. Open to offers and trades. Private message me. Make me an offer I can't refuse!
> 
> *Gap Shetland Wool Sweater, tagged M*
> 
> Don't let the brand deter you, this tan Shetland wool sweater is from when they were still a reliable name in the industry. Has a crew neck and raglan shoulders. Great as another layer under a pea coat or Barbour.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 34.5"
> Back Length: 25.5"
> 
> Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> J. Crew Lambswool Sweater, tagged M
> 
> *Another piece from another brand that has somewhat lost its way over the last decade. Has a crew neck and raglan shoulders. This buttery-soft red lambswool sweater is perfect for holiday parties and Christmas mornings.
> 
> Chest: 46"
> Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 35.5" (measured centre back to cuff)
> Back Length: 26.5"
> 
> Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Sam Viola Fine Custom Tailoring Sport Coat, approx. 44R-L*
> 
> A very attractive brown Glen plaid sport coat from 1963. Great condition. The fabric is not indicated, but feels similar to lambswool or cashmere -- like a comfortable old sweater. I definitely would have kept this if it fit me. Two button darted, short centre vent, narrow notch lapels, open patch pockets, and three buttons on the sleeve. Unlike most sport coats from this time period it is fully lined.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 20.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 1.75")
> Back Length: 32.5"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Brooks Brothers Plaid Camelhair Sport Coat, tagged 41R*
> 
> Another soft and warm jacket for the winter. The camelhair fabric has a grey and black plaid with a gold overcheck. Two button darted, centre vent, regular width notch lapels, straight pockets, and four buttons on the sleeve. This looks to be early 2000s, judging by the labels and cut. Made in the USA!
> 
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 41"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 0.75")
> Back Length: 31"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lands' End Corduroy Trousers, tagged 36*
> 
> These warm trousers will pair perfectly with a tweed sport coat. Judging by the cut and labels, I'd say these are from the early '90s. Flat front, no cuffs, split curtain waistband. Has a few stain spots on the insides of the legs.
> 
> Waist: 36"
> Front Rise: 13"
> Back Rise: 19"
> Inseam: 33"
> Leg Opening: 20"
> 
> Asking just $20 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hart Schaffner & Marx "Wash & Wear" Rain Mac, tagged 40S*
> 
> This grey Mackintosh-style raincoat from HSM has sadly lost its zip in wool liner. That said, it should still perform admirably during a storm -- the poly/cotton fabric appears to be bonded to rubber. Has a fly front, half-raglan construction (which is rare nowadays), throat latch, decorative button straps on the sleeves, and a hidden tab to further close the bottom. The tag claims it is machine or hand washable, though I'd recommend dry cleaning it instead.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 48"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Back Length: 41"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand Unknown Bonded Cotton Raincoat, approx. 40S-R*
> 
> This overcoat-style navy raincoat looks to be from about the '50s. No tags to indicate any of its provenance, but it's plenty functional in any case. Double breasted 6x3 front, wide peak lapels, belt back, one button on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Back Length: 44"
> 
> Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aquascutum Tweed Overcoat, tagged 36R*
> 
> From one of the best names in outerwear comes this striking, large scale gun check tweed overcoat. The leather buttons have some wear and the lining has come unstitched a bit at the collar. There are also inner buttons along the edge that indicate it had an optional liner at some point, though it's already plenty warm and wind-resistant. Though tagged a 36R, it could probably work for someone up to a 40S or 40R given how generous the fit is. Has a single breasted front, raglan sleeves, and buttoning slash pockets.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 48"
> Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 35"
> Back Length: 40"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


----------



## AlanC

Buy this stuff. Make me an offer if you like something you see.

*Peter Blair* beach umbrellas
Made in USA 
*NOW! $12* $15 $20












*Holland & Sherry* little fishes tie
Made in USA
*NOW $12* $20 $25












*Altea* woven stripes
Made in Italy
*NOW $15!* $20 $25












*Vineyard Vines* Custom Collection for International Paper

*NOW $12!* $15 $20



















*J Crew* Argyle & Sutherland
Made in Italy

A great version of a wardrobe standard.

*NOW $15!* $18 $22










*Take the BB & Talbott below for $14 for both delivered CONUS*

*Brooks Brothers*
Made in USA












*Robert Talbott* woven stripe
Made in USA








[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanC

Buy this stuff!

*Brooks Brothers* OCBD
Made in USA
17 1/2 x 33

Beefy ecru oxford cloth perfect to pair with tweed.

*NOW $18!* $20 delivered CONUS

*Troy Shirtmakers Guild* pleated formal (tuxedo) shirt
Made in USA
16 x 32

*NOW $15* $18 delivered CONUS










*SOLD!* NWT *Gobi Camelhair* vest
Made in Mongolia
Tagged size 48 (P2P 20")

*NOW $20!* $25 $30

Be the only one on your block to have one. I've never seen anything quite like it. It would be a great layering piece with tweed or a Barbour.

https://imageshack.us/a/img18/1976/nf1w.jpg

  

Tagged size: 42 (waist)
Measures: 42 x 35 (unhemmed)

No tags, but these are stiff and unhemmed.

Retail: ~$130
*NOW $30*! $35 Your price: $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal


----------



## hooker4186

Still available.

LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes Size 9. Very little if any wear. No insoles. Asking *$25* shipped.


----------



## dport86

Spin Evans said:


> Tweedy offered two or three a few pages back (~19.5 chest, which usually translates to a 36). They do come up, but there's fierce competition. Myself included. :devil:


I think those were 36 regulars based on the length, no? If any of the smaller guys want to pay up for NOS, I'll post an link to a very small, very slim 1960's 3/2 Campus jacket on the Ebay thread.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Brooks Brothers Country Club Cords in a dark khaki. They look as if they haven't been worn very much. I saw these at Goodwill, and they were just a little to short for me 
*INSEAM: 32 RISE: 15 WAIST:20 CUFFS: 1.5 TAGGED SIZE: 42*
If you would like me to remeasure anything, please let me know. There is some room in the seat for letting some material out I think; see the attached picture. How does* $28* shipped priority mail sound? I would also consider working out a trade for a trench coat in a 46 or 44. I am tired of not having a decent foul weather coat. The picture of the cords laying flat on my floor best represent their true color.


----------



## CMDC

I'll be posting a bunch of 10.5D shoes tonight that I've purged for lack of wear on my part--Church's Royal tweed black ptbs, BB black penny loafers, Bostonian made in USA brown monk straps, and a few others I can't remember. Also a pair of 10D shell longwings that are perfectly serviceable and will be a good holdover until the Alden's, etc. come your way.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Any 38 S out there looking for a very madras BB jacket?


----------



## rsgordon

I am!


----------



## plupy

VINTAGE BROOKS BROS BRITISH TAN RAINCOAT WITH WOOL LINER
Very cool vintage Brooks raincoat here, similar to a Burberry. "Brookstraveler" model in all cotton british khaki with zip-in wool liner, made in England - very warm with the liner installed. Tagged size 38 and I will add measurements later. EX overall condition with a few typical flaws - neck and vent button missing, 1 or 2 buttons slightly loose, some MINOR fraying at cuffs & pocket flaps, one pocket flap needs a few stitches and the lining on one of the pockets has blown out & needs to be resewn (shown). A few tiny spots & scuffs that might come out, and previous owner's name written in the collar (probably owned by a prep school boy). Definitely not mint but nicely broken in, comfortable, dashing and more than respectable on the neatness front. $49 shipped OBO, payment by Paypal regular so I can print postage from there. Thanks & LMK if you have any questions. (Apologies for the color variations in the pix - the full front & full back are probably closest.)


----------



## Garasaki

A few offerings and drops - offers seriously considered. Deep discounts on multiples (cost of shipping). No offer refused!

Vintage Navy Overcoat
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$90 shipped











Zanella Platinum Pants, made in Italy, tagged 33
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
41 ¾" outseam
9" leg opening
$30 shipped



    

Zanella black Pants, made in Italy (these have a sheen to them)
triple pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31 1/2" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



   

Zanella brown Pants
triple pleated, unhemmed
17" Waist Opening 
Inseam and outseam measurements moot due to pants being unhemmed
11" rise
$30 shipped



   

Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$25 shipped



  

Gray no label Pants, 100% wool tag, very nice texture to these
double pleated, brace buttons
16 1/2" Waist Opening 
30 3/4" inseam
41 3/4" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$20 shipped



    

Orvis Short Sleeve shirt, tagged Medium
23" pit to pit
$20 shipped



  

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
25 shipped



  

"Rainbow" tweed jacket - vibrant threads of green, purple, orange, etc running through (see thumbnails)
21 1/2 Pit to pit
25 sleeve
20 waist
19 shoulder
30 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
single vent
Very good condition
25shipped



  

"Majer" tweed - very intricate fabric pattern including gray and green threads, as well as the obvious blue and red overcheck
Very good condition
21 pit to pit
25 1/4 sleeve
18 1/2 waist
18 1/2 shoulder 
31 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
1/2 lined
25 shipped



    

Principe Sport Coat Made in Italy, 100% wool
Fair condition
21 pit to pit
26 sleeve
19 waist
18 1/2 shoulder
30 1/2 BoC
3 lapel
unvent
12 shipped



    

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
12 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$25 shipped



     

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$18 shipped



     

Light blue Brooks Brothers jacket. I really like the color on this, it's a neat SC
Pit to pit 21 3/4"
Shoulder 19"
BoC 29"
Waist 20 1/2"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
$30 shipped



   

Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$25 shipped


----------



## AshScache

Harris Tweed-- claimed
Brooks Brothers--claimed

Now ONLY the J. Press remains. $50 shipped is a great price for this jacket!



AshScache said:


> Three great sportcoats up for offer tonight--if ANY oft hem fit, they'd be in my closet.
> 
> #1: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in black/grey herringbone, 1/2 lined, patch pockets, two button cuffs
> 
> Tagged 42L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.25"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 21.5"
> 
> Only slight defect is some loose thread on the lining at the armpit. Easy fix, and only on one side.
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.
> 
> #2: J.Press 3/2 sack in brown herringbone, fully lined, three button cuffs
> 
> No tag, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulders: 19.25"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 22.5"
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping or best offer.
> 
> #3: Harris Tweed 3/2 sack made for "Class" mens store in Dover, DE, 1/2 lined, three button cuffs
> 
> No tag, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulders: 18.75"
> Length: 31" (BOC)
> Chest/ p2p: 22"
> 
> $50 paypal personal payment, with shipping, or best offer.


----------



## AshScache

Drop to $60 each. These are great suits and in excellent shape. Last drop before eBay.



AshScache said:


> Three exciting 3/2 roll suits today from Brooks Brothers. All from the same gentleman of Dover, Delaware, they all measure slightly differently. Anyway, these are in GREAT condition. Feel free to make an offer on all 3; prices include shipping in the CONUS.
> 
> #1: Grey Brooks Brothers Makers with narrow pinstripe; 1/2 lined; three button cuffs; flat front; brace buttons; coin pocket; MADE IN THE USA.
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 41 long, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31.5"
> P2P: 21.75"
> 
> Waist: 18.75"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31.25"
> 
> #2: Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Suit; heavy grey fabric, wide chalk stripes; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; cuffed slacks; brace buttons
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 42L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length: 32"
> P2P: 22"
> 
> Waist: 18.5"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31"
> 
> #3: Brooks Brothers Navy pinstripe 3/2 Roll; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; brace buttons; cuffed trousers
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 41L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.75"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 32"
> P2P: 22.5"
> 
> Waist: 18.5"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31"


----------



## hooker4186

Hey guys. Some stuff on offer. All prices shipped CONUS.

Corduroy jacket by Rugby Ralph Lauren. Belted, Norfolk style jacket. 3 leather buttons on the front, 4 on the sleeves (sleeve buttons are functional). Single vent. Patch pockets with flaps. Only partially lined. Blue and yellow contrast lining under the collar. Tagged size is a 36R (would work for a 36S)
Measurements are:
Chest: 19"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Shoulders: 17"
Length: 29"
*$40*
Album here, first image below:



http://imgur.com/d0dYK












Rugby Ralph Lauren cord jacket, size medium. Similar detailing to the coat above - belted Norfolk style, etc. Good shape over all, a few scuffs pictured on the shoulder and chest. 
Measurements: 
Chest: 20"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 29.5"
*$35*
Album here, first image below:



http://imgur.com/014iu












Brooks Brothers blue herringbone jacket. Single vent, three roll two button front. 50% wool/50% lambswool. 
Tagged size is a 38R. 
Chest: 20.5"
Sleeves: 23.75"
Shoulders: 17.75"
Length: 30"
*$45*
Album here, first image below:



http://imgur.com/fWJva














For the big guys - new with tags sport coat by Brooks Brothers. Beautiful navy and white gingham check - sleeve tags still intact etc. 100% cotton, two button, single vent, only partially lined. Very gorgeous piece.


Tagged size is a 46XL
Measurements are:
Chest: 25.5"
Sleeves: 27"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Length: 34.5"

*$60

*First image here, album below:










http://imgur.com/9hTnQ


A few shirts:

Barbour "The Country Shirt." Short sleeve, orange plaid check. Excellent pre-owned condition. 


Tagged a US Large
Measurements are:
Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 10"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30"
*$20 **(TAKE BOTH BARBOURS FOR $35 SHIPPED)
*








Barbour "The Country Shirt." Short sleeve, blue, white, plaid check. Excellent pre-owned condition. 

Tagged a US Large
Measurements are:
Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 10.25"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length: 30"
*$20 (TAKE BOTH BARBOURS FOR $35 SHIPPED)

*











Hickey Freeman cotton plaid flannel tan and blue gingham shirt.
Tagged a Small but runs more like an X large.
Measurements are:
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 31"
*$15

*








A few ties
Trafalgar red oxford weave 3.5" x 58" asking *$12* 








Trafalgar green and purple 3.5" x 59.5" (small nick in the back by the keeper - not visible when worn) asking *$12*








Current label paisley Hickey Freeman - 3.25" x 60" - asking *$15
*








Brooks Brothers Makers Tie - 4" x 58.5" - asking *$20
*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*SOLD
*
P2P 20.5"
Sleeve 23" (+2)
S2S 17"
BoC 29"

two buttons, no darts
MoP buttons with two on the sleeve
super soft shoulders
no rips, holes, or stains


----------



## mcfrankshc

Just curious what year is this from



Dieu et les Dames said:


> *38 S Brooks Brothers madras jacket
> Asking $55 shipped CONUS*
> 
> P2P 20.5"
> Sleeve 23" (+2)
> S2S 17"
> BoC 29"
> 
> two buttons, no darts
> MoP buttons with two on the sleeve
> super soft shoulders
> no rips, holes, or stains


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

ACTWU tag, so somewhere between 1976 and 1995



mcfrankshc said:


> Just curious what year is this from


----------



## Jovan

Gap and J. Crew sweaters, HSM rain mac sold pending payment. Everything else still available. Just FYI, I'll lower prices a bit if you combine items and even throw in a tie or two.

PayPal only. All prices include Priority Mail shipping to the continental USA. Open to offers and trades. Private message me. Make me an offer I can't refuse!
*
Sam Viola Fine Custom Tailoring Sport Coat, approx. 44R-L*

A very attractive brown Glen plaid sport coat from 1963. Great condition. The fabric is not indicated, but feels similar to lambswool or cashmere -- like a comfortable old sweater. I definitely would have kept this if it fit me. Two button darted, short centre vent, narrow notch lapels, open patch pockets, and three buttons on the sleeve. Unlike most sport coats from this time period it is fully lined.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 1.75")
Back Length: 32.5"

Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


























*
Brooks Brothers Plaid Camelhair Sport Coat, tagged 41R*

Another soft and warm jacket for the winter. The camelhair fabric has a grey and black plaid with a gold overcheck. Two button darted, centre vent, regular width notch lapels, straight pockets, and four buttons on the sleeve. This looks to be early 2000s, judging by the labels and cut. Made in the USA!

Chest: 45"
Waist: 41"
Shoulders: 19"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 0.75")
Back Length: 31"

Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


































*
Lands' End Corduroy Trousers, tagged 36*

These warm trousers will pair perfectly with a tweed sport coat. Judging by the cut and labels, I'd say these are from the early '90s. Flat front, no cuffs, split curtain waistband. Has a few stain spots on the insides of the legs.

Waist: 36"
Front Rise: 13"
Back Rise: 19"
Inseam: 33"
Leg Opening: 20"

Asking just $20 shipped or best offer.


































*Brand Unknown Bonded Cotton Raincoat, approx. 40S-R*

This overcoat-style navy raincoat looks to be from about the '50s. No tags to indicate any of its provenance, but it's plenty functional in any case. Double breasted 6x3 front, wide peak lapels, belt back, one button on the sleeve.

Chest: 48"
Waist: 44"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Back Length: 44"

Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.


















*Aquascutum Tweed Overcoat, tagged 36R*

From one of the best names in outerwear comes this striking, large scale gun check tweed overcoat. The leather buttons have some wear and the lining has come unstitched a bit at the collar. There are also inner buttons along the edge that indicate it had an optional liner at some point, though it's already plenty warm and wind-resistant. Though tagged a 36R, it could probably work for someone up to a 40S or 40R given how generous the fit is. Has a single breasted front, raglan sleeves, and buttoning slash pockets.

Chest: 47"
Waist: 48"
Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 35"
Back Length: 40"

Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooksgate ran from '76 through the 80's, and I see the 84 there on the tag, so let's say 1984?


----------



## bigwordprof

Two new (one with tags, one without but I am certain is brand new) tagged large Brooks Brothers "Own Make" American-made, must-iron sport shirts from the Brooks Brothers Clearance Center. They are marked with an "X" on the label to prevent retail return. One is all-cotton broadcloth with a fine blue stripe, the other is all-cotton oxford in a wider, thicker blue stripe. See the pictures below. Each shirt measures about a 16.5/33, measured from the shoulder seam to the edge of the cuff. These shirts feature mother of pearl buttons, a six-button placket, side gussets, a locker loop, and a back collar button. They retail for $225. I am asking *$65 each shipped or take both shirts for $120 shipped*. They are simply gorgeous.

I also have a Trafalgar USA-made alligator belt in excellent condition. It is marked a 36 but I measure 35" to the middle loop. It has a brass buckle and is emblazoned with a Genuine American Alligator marking on the reverse. It is nick-free and only the cloth tag on the back appears to be less than excellent (it was removed). I am asking *$50 or best offer*.


----------



## Acacian

*J. Press jacket - 39R or 40S (?) - see measurements*

FYI - This is still available - thanks!



Acacian said:


> For sale is a nice J. Press jacket - price is $45 to any U.S. location including shipping. 3/2 and undarted, of course, with a center vent in the back.
> 
> In really nice shape - no damage that I can find anywhere, including no rips to the lining.
> 
> Here are the measurements in accordance with the official Ask Andy measuring system:
> chest: 20"
> waist: 18"
> shoulder: 17"
> length from bottom of collar to bottom: 30"
> sleeve: 23" (note that this is a little short, but it does have about an additional 1.5" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Four pairs of shoes tonight. All in very good condition w/full heels.
$35 conus each w/discounts for multiples.

Hanover #8 shell longwings
10D

*SOLD*



















Church's Royal Tweed
Black calf ptbs
10D but closer to 10.5D



















Brooks Brothers 346 black calf penny loafer
10.5D

*SOLD*



















Bostonian brown calf monk straps
Made in Italy
10.5D

*SOLD*


----------



## drlivingston

Why do you guys tempt me so?? Those Hanovers are sweet!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Love those Hanovers and the monks. Great deals to be had tonight!


----------



## catside

I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells........


----------



## mu2482

Hello Gents! As promised, I've photographed the new-in-box AE Walnut McAllister's, 9D. These are seconds, and show signs of having been tried on, only on carpet as the bottoms are smooth as a...baby's...bottom. These come with the box but did not come with shoe bags. Let's call it $165 including Fed Ex ground shipping.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/57f0.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/dh8m.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/0agt.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/kkzv.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/w1xw.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/oy6h.jpg/


----------



## phyrpowr

catside said:


> I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells.I do not need another pair of shells........


Yeah, I tried that one too, to no avail (Alden NSTs, #8, sweet) Try using "I will NOT get more shells, I will NOT...etc." and report on how it works.


----------



## Reuben

Bumps and drops:


Reuben said:


> I really need to accept that I am a 46L, and _almost_ the right size won't work. Anyone in a 45/46R (or a size 6 7/8-7 1/4 hat), you're in luck:
> 
> 46R F.R. Tripler & Co suit: $35>*$32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-button darted front, duel vents, double-pleated front, 94% wool and 6% cashmere, canvassed, not very trad except for its maker but an absolutely beautiful navy suit with a turquoise chalk stripe. I'm really tempted to make this work but the sleeves are just too short.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit-to-pit: $24.25
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 32.5"
> Shoulder-to-shoulder: 19.5"
> 
> Waist: 20"
> Outseam: 43.5"
> Inseam: 31" (+1")
> Cuffs: 1.5"
> 
> Tom James/Holland & Sherry Dark Green Cashmere Blazer: Sold
> 
> Hickey-Freeman ~46L: $40>*$35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the color in that tweed. The blue/tan/brown hound's tooth is a unique and versatile color combination, but it's the flecks of blue, red, green, and yellow that really sets this apart. Yet another case of "I really wish this fitme," but it doesn't. I literally just tried it on one last time to see if I could make do, but the shoulders are too tight. Two button darted front, fully canvased, single vented, 100% wool, ect.
> 
> Measurements:
> PtP: 23.5"
> Slv: 26"
> Length: 32.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> 
> Donegal tweed royal stewart-ish waistcoat, 40:* Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'tis the season for festive waistcoats, right? Pick this up for your next party. Real donegal tweed, metal buttons, tagged a 40R and measures
> 
> PtP: 20.5"
> Length: 25"
> 
> Made in the USA Bostonian pebble-grain walnut PTB, 10D: $30>*$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted these on the exact same day as an almost identical pair of shoes arrived from the exchange. Lots of life left in the soles and heels, good to go after a solid cleaning.
> 
> *For the lady-trad*
> Made in Italy Cole Haans Black and White bit loafers, size 7M: $50>*$40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these, brand new, completely unworn and a perfect Christmas gift for the lady in your life.
> 
> Hats:
> 
> Silk plush top hat, used, ~size 6 7/8: $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not something you see every day, and the final touch for a black tie outfit. This genuine beaver fur made-in-America top hat shows a little wear and could likely use a little TLC, but is in excellent used condition.
> 
> *UNWORN Made in England silk plush top hat, size 6 7/8*: $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see a single sign of this hat ever having been worn, it is absolutely pristine. Made in England, this is the sort of hat you will probably never see again, especially at these prices. I have a box that came with it, no guarantee it's the original box but it seems to be the right age. As the box is incredibly bulky, though, shipping in it would add *$20* to the price.
> 
> Straw Panama hat, tagged size 7 1/4: $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great hat, too small for my giant head. Made in Ecuador, looks to be pretty good quality, lightly worn at most.
> 
> NWT/NOS Abercrombie and Fitch Bowler, tagged size 7: $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New with tags, from back when Abercrombie and Fitch was a quality name.
> 
> As always, CONUS shipping included, offers and trades are welcome (46L-40/30, 17.5-36, 10D-10.5C), feel free to message me with questions.


----------



## Reuben

Bumps and drops:


Reuben said:


> I really need to accept that I am a 46L, and _almost_ the right size won't work. Anyone in a 45/46R (or a size 6 7/8-7 1/4 hat), you're in luck:
> 
> 46R F.R. Tripler & Co suit: $35>*$32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-button darted front, duel vents, double-pleated front, 94% wool and 6% cashmere, canvassed, not very trad except for its maker but an absolutely beautiful navy suit with a turquoise chalk stripe. I'm really tempted to make this work but the sleeves are just too short.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit-to-pit: $24.25
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 32.5"
> Shoulder-to-shoulder: 19.5"
> 
> Waist: 20"
> Outseam: 43.5"
> Inseam: 31" (+1")
> Cuffs: 1.5"
> 
> Tom James/Holland & Sherry Dark Green Cashmere Blazer: Sold
> 
> Hickey-Freeman ~46L: $40>*$35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the color in that tweed. The blue/tan/brown hound's tooth is a unique and versatile color combination, but it's the flecks of blue, red, green, and yellow that really sets this apart. Yet another case of "I really wish this fitme," but it doesn't. I literally just tried it on one last time to see if I could make do, but the shoulders are too tight. Two button darted front, fully canvased, single vented, 100% wool, ect.
> 
> Measurements:
> PtP: 23.5"
> Slv: 26"
> Length: 32.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> 
> Donegal tweed royal stewart-ish waistcoat, 40:* Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'tis the season for festive waistcoats, right? Pick this up for your next party. Real donegal tweed, metal buttons, tagged a 40R and measures
> 
> PtP: 20.5"
> Length: 25"
> 
> Made in the USA Bostonian pebble-grain walnut PTB, 10D: $30>*$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted these on the exact same day as an almost identical pair of shoes arrived from the exchange. Lots of life left in the soles and heels, good to go after a solid cleaning.
> 
> *For the lady-trad*
> Made in Italy Cole Haans Black and White bit loafers, size 7M: $50>*$40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these, brand new, completely unworn and a perfect Christmas gift for the lady in your life.
> 
> Hats:
> 
> Silk plush top hat, used, ~size 6 7/8: $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not something you see every day, and the final touch for a black tie outfit. This genuine beaver fur made-in-America top hat shows a little wear and could likely use a little TLC, but is in excellent used condition.
> 
> *UNWORN Made in England silk plush top hat, size 6 7/8*: $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see a single sign of this hat ever having been worn, it is absolutely pristine. Made in England, this is the sort of hat you will probably never see again, especially at these prices. I have a box that came with it, no guarantee it's the original box but it seems to be the right age. As the box is incredibly bulky, though, shipping in it would add *$20* to the price.
> 
> Straw Panama hat, tagged size 7 1/4: $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great hat, too small for my giant head. Made in Ecuador, looks to be pretty good quality, lightly worn at most.
> 
> NWT/NOS Abercrombie and Fitch Bowler, tagged size 7: $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New with tags, from back when Abercrombie and Fitch was a quality name.
> 
> As always, CONUS shipping included, offers and trades are welcome (46L-40/30, 17.5-36, 10D-10.5C), feel free to message me with questions.


----------



## Dmontez

I know it's not necessarily Trad, but maybe someone here might want it. 46L  brown jacket. I use it as a blazer and I feel as though it works best with medium grey flannels. It's got the 6X2 button stance with one of the nicest rolls on the lapel I have ever seen. If the measurements seem just a little off it's because I bought the jacket knowing it was to big for me, and had the sleeves shortened but made sure that they left all of the excess fabric there has to be atleast 2 extra inches for the sleeves to be lengthened. It is a truly awesome jacket with the nicest hand, and drape I've felt. I know that it has something to do with the jacket being "15 mil 15" here is a thread with some good information on the "15mil15" https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...is-Ermenegildo-Zegna-from-Sartorial-Solutions 

Measurements:
Shoulders: 20" 
BOC: 33 1/4
P2P: 24" 
Sleeves 24 1/2 (atleast 2 extra inches to let out)

In the sales forum I am asking 100.00, but I am open to offers.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining scarves!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, especially on two or more scarves!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
1. A lovely striped scarf! No fabric content, but clearly wool. The front and back are different colourways. Excellent condition! 12" wide, 53" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking $15.

   

2. Ferguson tartan scarf. No fabric content but clearly wool. This is a beautiful scarf in shades of pinks and lilacs! 10 1/2" wide, 48" long, 3" fringe each end. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

3. Strawbridge Clothiers Merino Wool scarf. made in Canada. Strawbridge Clothiers was the department store of choice for the old-money Mercer Co. - Princeton set when they wanted to shop locally. This is a lovely rich brown, and is in excellent condition. 12 1/2" wide, 48 1/2" long, with 1" fringe each end. Asking just $11.

  

4. Grey plaid scarf from Gimbel's. Gimbel's might not be a name that's heard much anymore, but in the 1920s through the 1980s it was a force to be reckoned with in the New York retailing scene, establishing the largest Thanksgiving Parade in the country (now named after another store...) and the creator of Saks Fifth Avenue. This scarf is a lovely piece of Americana, and is a lovely scarf in its own right, being a medley of greys with a cranberry overcheck. It's in excellent condition, except for the Gimbel's tag being off on one end. 11" wide, 49" long, with 1" fringe. Asking just $11, or offer.

   

5. Dark Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but from the texture this is clearly a mohair blend, with a predominance of wool. Very Good condition. 12" wide, 53" long, 1" fringe. Asking just $15.

  

6. CLASSIC charcoal grey cashmere scarf! This does have a couple of very small holes, as pictured, and some running on one side, as shown, and so this is in Good/Very Good condition only. A lovely, soft, older piece! 12" wide, 48" long, 1/2" fringe. Asking just $9.

    

7. Cushendale Woollen Mill 70% mohair and 30% wool scarf. Made in ireland. A beautiful, soft scarf, with lovely soft tones of blue and lilac. Excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 56" long, 1" fringe each end. Asking just $12.

  

8. Ralph Lauren Polo red scarf. 100% lambswool; made in Italy. This features a blue Polo player, as shown. Excellent condition. Measures 11 3/4" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe. Asking just $16.

  

9. Red Tartan. 100% lambswool; made in Uruguay! Excellent condition. 12" wide, 50" long, 1 1/2" fringe. Asking $12.

  

10. Cashmere scarf from Banana Republic. Reversible. This is lovely, and in excellent condition EXCEPT for a very small moth nibble on one side. 9" wide, 59" long, 3" fringe each end. Asking just $12.

    

11. Woven in Great Britain. Red merino wool scarf by Glen Cairn. Excellent condition. 9 1/2" wide, 48" long, 1/2" fringe. Asking just $10.


----------



## Orgetorix

I want to publicly say a very heartfelt *THANK YOU* to *drlivingston*! He saw me mention I was looking for a blazer for my dad, and generously sent me TWO very nice jackets. This community is awesome, and drlivingston is one of the best.


----------



## AshScache

Did someone have LL Bean boots listed recently? Did they sell?


----------



## bigwordprof

The BB Own Make shirts are sold. The Trafalgar belt is still available. I will entertain offers.


----------



## CMDC

Some drops from back a ways...



CMDC said:


> First up tonight is a beautiful GB Baroni sport coat in olives, golds, and browns. More of an Italian cut.
> 3 button; darted; side vents
> Fully canvased.
> Made in Italy
> This is in like new condition. The pockets are still basted shut.
> Super 150's wool.
> 
> Tagged 40R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 + 2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2 Chinos
> Lightweight twill
> Color is eggshell--creamish w/ hint of yellow
> 
> Tagged 35 waist and inseam is 32
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale cords
> Tagged 34/34 and measure 34 waist; 33.5 inseam
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Some really nice pieces from this past weekend's run...
> 
> Like new condition 3/2 sack from Richard Harris of Ocean City, NJ
> Mini-guncheck in navy, greys, blue, and red
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label wide wale corduroys in stone. Made in Italy.
> Tagged 36; Inseam 31
> Flat front; no cuff
> These have minimal if any wear.
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Made in Scotland lambswool sweater--minimal wear. Light khaki/sand color
> Tagged L Tall
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Sleeve: 36.5
> Length: 30
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis merino and cashmere cardigan vest--charcoal
> Tagged XL
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length (to bottom button @ gorge): 27
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry spread collar shirt
> Made in USA
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve polo shirt--navy w/gold and red stripe
> Size L
> 
> $17 conus


----------



## gamma68

I, too, would like to extend a warm and heartfelt *THANKS to DrLivingston*. I purchased a beautiful Christmas tie from him last week. To my great surprise, the postman left a much larger box on my front porch yesterday. Christmas came early!

DrLivingston not only sent the Christmas tie, but also included another wonderful holiday tie that I believe is grenadine. The ties were packaged in individual tie boxes, wrapped very neatly and professionally and held in place with hand-tied ribbons.

Moreover, DrLivingston included a beautiful vintage overcoat, which accounted for the size of the package! I had only asked when purchasing the tie if he happend to have an overcoat in my size. But I didn't expect one gratis!

I should also mention that DrLivingston included a wonderful handwritten note, featuring remarkable penmanship.

DrLivingston's great generosity, along with that by other forum members, is simply stunning. Thanks to all of you for helping me elevate my wardrobe and my understanding of fine clothing this year.


----------



## benjclark

This community is just awesome.


----------



## Pentheos

I now want to buy something from DrLivingston.


----------



## Andersdad

The amount of really good guys on this board is amazing!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I bought a 3/2 sack suit from Dr. L a couple of weeks ago and it arrived with a small hole in the shoulder. It also did not fit. The hole is negligible, but he and I are both the epitome of picky. We've decided that the best course of action is to donate it for cost-of-shipping to someone who needs a nice navy-with-understated-pinstripes suit. I'll try to get photos and measurements up soon, but I'm a bit pressed at the moment.


----------



## Dmontez

I think I bought something from Doc my first day on the forum, and will continue to do so. I highly recommend it.



Pentheos said:


> I now want to buy something from DrLivingston.


----------



## Esc8p

The Good Doctor along with many other members of this community are why I love AAAC. I think "trad" is not only about the fashion, but encompasses a way of life and sets of standards we share. I love it! On top of that, the holidays seem to bring out even more generosity from those already mighty generous people.


----------



## Dr. D

*Blackwatch sports coat - 38R/40R*

Flannel blackwatch jacket by Stuart Shaines of New Hampshire
2 button without darts, 3 buttons on the cuffs, half lined
Very good condition
Tagged 40R but may fit a 38R as well

chest: 42
shoulder: 18
sleeves: 25.5
length BOC: 30

$40 shipped USPS priority mail


----------



## Odradek

Esc8p said:


> The Good Doctor along with many other members of this community are why I love AAAC. I think "trad" is not only about the fashion, but encompasses a way of life and sets of standards we share. I love it! On top of that, the holidays seem to bring out even more generosity from those already mighty generous people.


I've bought two jackets recently from *TweedyDon* and *Garasaki*.
Both arrived quickly at my halfway-house staging post, my sister-in-law's place near Boston, but being lightweight summer jackets, I have I've asked her to just hang them in a closet until her next trip to Europe, when she'll bring them along. Maybe with some other items from the exchange. I haven't seen them, but I just know they'll be top quality, and as described. This community engenders confidence.


----------



## Dr. D

Many ties that I posted a couple of nights ago are still available - please check here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1480481#post1480481

----------------------------

Verdi Operas emblematic
La Traviata, Aida, Macbeth, Lombardi, Falstaff, and many more
no keeper - 100% polyester
2.875 x 57"
$8



Wright & Co Christmas tree emblematic
no label, likely polyester
3.5" x 58"
$8



Hardy Aimes paisley
Label says "14 Saville Row London" so this was likely made before the company sold out (and subsequently bankrupt)
vibrant brick color, very thin silk
3.75" x 57"
$10



Lands End foulard
This is one of their recent "made in the USA" ties, much nicer quality than the usual Lands End stuff
Perfect condition - navy with red/orange flowers
100% silk
3.625" x 60"
$10



Dogs emblematic tie from LLBean
Brand new in the package
Sells for $25 on their website: 
$13


----------



## Rugby

is it acceptable to post a 'wants' list? 
I would love to have you guys on the lookout for items I need, and vice-versa...


----------



## Dmontez

It absolutely is.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Rugby said:


> is it acceptable to post a 'wants' list?
> I would love to have you guys on the lookout for items I need, and vice-versa...


I think I speak for everyone when I say abso-freakin-lutely!


----------



## hooker4186

Updating sold items and consolidating some posts and some price drops.

LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes Size 9. Very little if any wear. No insoles. Asking *$23* shipped.

























Brooks Brothers blue herringbone jacket. Single vent, three roll two button front. 50% wool/50% lambswool. 
Tagged size is a 38R. 
Chest: 20.5"
Sleeves: 23.75"
Shoulders: 17.75"
Length: 30"
*$45*
Album here, first image below:



http://imgur.com/fWJva












A few shirts:

Barbour "The Country Shirt." Short sleeve, orange plaid check. Excellent pre-owned condition. 


Tagged a US Large
Measurements are:
Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 10"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30"
*$18 **(TAKE BOTH BARBOURS FOR $30 SHIPPED)
*








Barbour "The Country Shirt." Short sleeve, blue, white, plaid check. Excellent pre-owned condition. 

Tagged a US Large
Measurements are:
Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 10.25"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length: 30"
*$18 (TAKE BOTH BARBOURS FOR $30 SHIPPED)

*











Hickey Freeman cotton plaid flannel tan and blue gingham shirt.
Tagged a Small but runs more like an X large.
Measurements are:
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 31"
*$15

*








A few ties
Trafalgar red oxford weave 3.5" x 58" asking *$12* 








Trafalgar green and purple 3.5" x 59.5" (small nick in the back by the keeper - not visible when worn) asking *$12*








Current label paisley Hickey Freeman - 3.25" x 60" - asking *$15
*








Brooks Brothers Makers Tie - 4" x 58.5" - asking *$20
*


----------



## jogowill

Just got a lovely BB foulard from *ArtVandalay*, and he's sending me another one free of charge! What a guy! I'm so glad I found all you fine people. This thread is the bee's knees. Nothing like it anywhere else--not that I've seen, anyway.


----------



## Dr. D

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece dark gray flannel sack suit

The gold standard of sack suits. Quarter lined, in excellent condition with all the trad desiderata.
tagged 44R/40W

chest: 47
shoulders: 19
sleeve: 25
length BOC: 30.5

trouser waist: 39 + 1.5" extra on each side of seat seam
inseam: 29.5
cuff: 1.625" with 2" hemmed inside

$50 shipped





Brooks Brothers Makers navy sack flannel blazer
3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets (including open breast pocket), swelled seams, quarter lined, Golden Fleece buttons
tagged 43RG

chest: 46
shoulder: 18.75
sleeve: 24.5
length BOC: 30.5

$40 shipped





Andover Shop dark green flannel sportcoat
Fully lined with a green lining and yellow piping, this is a heavy flannel jacket in a deep green color so you won't be mistaken for a member of Augusta National. It is Andover's trademark 2-button sack cut and was made in 1986 according to the pocket tag. On close inspection I realized one of the front golden buttons does not match the others, but that is an easy fix if your OCD won't let you leave it the way it is.

no tagged size
chest: 45
shoulders: 19
sleeve: 24.25
length BOC: 30.5

$40 shipped





Brooks Brothers vintage 346 camel hair 3/2 sack
Fully lined with 2 patch pockets. I had this dry cleaned and noticed a few tiny wear spots have developed. Anyone that deals with vintage camel hair knows that moths love camel hair and many jackets look fine until they are cleaned and that is when the loosened fibers break. That is why finding a camel hair jacket without wear is quite difficult. The spots are quite small and you don't notice them unless you get really close and look for them, but they are there - I took a picture next to a dime to show scale.
no tagged size

chest: 23
shoulders: 18.5
sleeve: 24
length BOC: 29.5

$35 shipped











Burberry balmacaan, size 36R. This is the classic "Made in England" cotton/poly model that includes the matching zip-out 100% wool liner. I purchased this from ebay and the seller was way way off on the measurements. The pocket tag is missing but the tag Burberry sews under their neck label indicates this is a 36R (and the liner is similarly tagged a 44R, which is most likely the British sizing). I am a 40R and this fits me snug with just an OCBD, so it will work well for a 36R that wants to wear it over a suit jacket or sweater.

It is in good shape but needs a trip to the cleaners as it is dirty, especially along the pockets. The liner looks perfect and zips smoothly. Upon close inspection, I found a two small snags near the bottom and some small white marks that may come out with cleaning (please see the pics with a quarter as a size reference).

chest: 45
length: 40
raglan sleeve: 32*

*I took the measurement from the back of the neck down, as you would measure a dress shirt. I wear a 33 sleeve shirt and I think the 32 is accurate

$35 shipped (the liner alone sells for more than this!)


----------



## ATL

This isn't "trad," but it is "trad-ish." If there's a 42 R looking for an unvented navy blazer — cashmere/wool blend — hit me up for measurements on a St. Andrews, made in Italy. Yes, Italy, and yes, it has darts, but still ... Logo buttons! Cashmere! 

Yours for $60 shipped.


----------



## Jovan

I'll throw in a free tie every order now. I promise, they'll be tasteful.



Jovan said:


> PayPal only. All prices include Priority Mail shipping to the continental USA. Open to offers and trades. Private message me. Make me an offer I can't refuse!
> *
> Sam Viola Fine Custom Tailoring Sport Coat, approx. 44R-L*
> 
> A very attractive brown Glen plaid sport coat from 1963. Great condition. The fabric is not indicated, but feels similar to lambswool or cashmere -- like a comfortable old sweater. I definitely would have kept this if it fit me. Two button darted, short centre vent, narrow notch lapels, open patch pockets, and three buttons on the sleeve. Unlike most sport coats from this time period it is fully lined.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 20.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 1.75")
> Back Length: 32.5"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Brooks Brothers Plaid Camelhair Sport Coat, tagged 41R*
> 
> Another soft and warm jacket for the winter. The camelhair fabric has a grey and black plaid with a gold overcheck. Two button darted, centre vent, regular width notch lapels, straight pockets, and four buttons on the sleeve. This looks to be early 2000s, judging by the labels and cut. Made in the USA!
> 
> Chest: 45"
> Waist: 41"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5" (+ 0.75")
> Back Length: 31"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lands' End Corduroy Trousers, tagged 36*
> 
> These warm trousers will pair perfectly with a tweed sport coat. Judging by the cut and labels, I'd say these are from the early '90s. Flat front, no cuffs, split curtain waistband. Has a few stain spots on the insides of the legs.
> 
> Waist: 36"
> Front Rise: 13"
> Back Rise: 19"
> Inseam: 33"
> Leg Opening: 20"
> 
> Asking just $20 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand Unknown Bonded Cotton Raincoat, approx. 40S-R*
> 
> This overcoat-style navy raincoat looks to be from about the '50s. No tags to indicate any of its provenance, but it's plenty functional in any case. Double breasted 6x3 front, wide peak lapels, belt back, one button on the sleeve.
> 
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Back Length: 44"
> 
> Asking just $30 shipped or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aquascutum Tweed Overcoat, tagged 36R*
> 
> From one of the best names in outerwear comes this striking, large scale gun check tweed overcoat. The leather buttons have some wear and the lining has come unstitched a bit at the collar. There are also inner buttons along the edge that indicate it had an optional liner at some point, though it's already plenty warm and wind-resistant. Though tagged a 36R, it could probably work for someone up to a 40S or 40R given how generous the fit is. Has a single breasted front, raglan sleeves, and buttoning slash pockets.
> 
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 48"
> Sleeve, Centre Back to Cuff: 35"
> Back Length: 40"
> 
> Asking just $40 shipped or best offer.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Looking to add to my bow tie collection. Who's got tradly bows to sell?


----------



## TweedyDon

I do--and PM sent!

In other news, the Dartmouth and HF tuxedos have been claimed, all scarves are now claimed or payment is pending, and all the holiday ties are now claimed. The Alden loafers are now claimed, and the Harris Tweed shooting jacket is claimed, as is the red BB three-pocket holiday jacket, the BB NWT "Two Button" jacket, the Enfield overcoat, and the BB houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed. 

Trousers--including tartans--and some truly beautiful tweeds--including tartans!--will be coming soon!


----------



## M Go Crimson

ATL said:


> This isn't "trad," but it is "trad-ish." If there's a 42 R looking for an unvented navy blazer - cashmere/wool blend - hit me up for measurements on a St. Andrews, made in Italy. Yes, Italy, and yes, it has darts, but still ... Logo buttons! Cashmere!
> 
> Yours for $60 shipped.


I <3 me some St. Andrews


----------



## dorji

Brooks Brothers wool tweed sack, 41L. Nice charcoal herringbone, fresh cleaned, zero issues besides being too big for me. $30 or offer, PM with interest :icon_smile:_
P2P: 22"
SH: 19"
BOC: 32"
SL: 24.75", both sleeves same
Waist at point (middle) button: 20.5" this has been slightly taken in, and can be reversed if desired.
_
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/1rkf.JPG/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/k5fj.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/8hfu.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tmfv.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/eugf.jpg/


----------



## alric

TweedyDon said:


> ...all scarves are now claimed or payment is pending...


My scarves arrived over the weekend, and I wore one out today and received multiple compliments


----------



## drlivingston

Selling my gorgeous Hickey Freeman customized for Maurice L. Rothschild 100% cashmere overcoat. Made in the USA, the union label dates this between 1962-1976. It is camel colored and the lining is in immaculate condition. There are a couple of very small imperfections that are indicated in the pictures. It has two flap pockets and a center vent (buttonable). This is a substantial and beautiful coat! I am asking $75 obo (shipped).
P2P-------24.75
Shoulder-20
BOC------41.5
Sleeve---25


----------



## mu2482

If this thing were a wee bit smaller, I'd be all over that. Beautiful coat, Doc.


----------



## Steve Smith

I bought the Laird waxed cotton jacket from 32rollandrock. An insanely good deal and perfectly described.

The reconditioning thread will have to wait because my research indicates that it should be done in hot weather.


----------



## dkoernert

I'm looking for a pair of shell pennies 10D or 10.5D, I just lost my only pair I had thrifted and would love to replace them.


----------



## Patrick06790

If you missed out on Tweedy's scarves, I've still got these.



Patrick06790 said:


> OK, get your breath back after the Langrock tux, and consider these scarves
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are approximate, +/- a quarter inch, and do not include the fringy things. All prices include CONUS shipping.
> 
> Pendleton 12.5 x 47, wool, no flaws, $25
> 
> 
> 
> "Cashmillion," whatever that is. Acrylic, 11.75 x 52, has a pull (pictured), $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banbury Cross, sure feels like cashmere, soft at any rate, no flaws, 11.5 x 44, $25
> 
> 
> 
> No name, wool, no flaws, 11.5 x 23, $20.
> 
> 
> 
> Australian, impossible to photograph, I tried to get the psychedelic effect to a minimum, no flaws, 12 x 25, $20. That circle on the left is from the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Or take the whole megilla for $85. I strongly urge this latter option. These scarves are all a little small, and would make excellent gifts for women. You can make up some heroic story about battling through the snow to the mall.


----------



## Patrick06790

Take this for $30.



Patrick06790 said:


> Green Magee Donegal tweed, three-button, subtly darted, single vent, fullt-lined, bit more shoulder than we usually prefer but not in the lax, postmodern JAB sense. Multi-colored, really, and damn hard to photograph. The prevailing color is muted green.
> 
> I was hoping to get skinny enough to wear this but nooo. I couldn't leave it on the thrift store rack, however, to be pawed over by hipsters looking to up their IQ (irony quotient).
> 
> Now there's a word that will never be the same again - "irony."
> 
> shoulder 18 and a bit
> length top of collar 31.25
> length bottom of collar 30
> right sleeve 24
> left sleeve 24 1/2
> chest 22
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

Now $30 shipped.


Patrick06790 said:


> Huntington 42s grey alpaca jacket; 3/2 sack, hook vent. Gets a little fuzzy but a quick brushing takes care of that. Incipient collar creep, a five-minute fix at home with a warm iron, a clean dish towel, a spray bottle of water, and a light touch. Because of the wandering collar, however, I am chalking this up as very good condition.
> 
> It looks like a solid medium grey from a distance. Closer up it starts looking a little different.
> 
> If you wore it with light grey trousers it would be cool in a monochromatic way. If you wore it with white jeans and desert boots you'd be in UK Ivy territory. I wish it fit me.
> 
> specs:
> 
> chest 22.5
> shoulder 19
> sleeves 23 and a bit, maybe a quarter inch. There's another half inch underneath, although I have never seen a sleeve lengthening job that looked right.
> length from top of collar 30
> from bottom of collar 29
> 
> Just $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

Now $40 shipped CONUS


Patrick06790 said:


> JAB sack jacket, tagged 42R. No issues. Full lining. Very minimal shoulder. No idea as to vintage, but it must have been a while ago. Nice jacket, wish it fit me. Because it is so light, it would be a good layering piece or a go-to jacket for those of you in warmer climes.
> 
> This the first of many sport coats I will be selling, all in the 42 R or S range, over the next few weeks.
> 
> chest 22.5
> sleeves 23
> shoulders 19
> length from top of collar 32.25; from bottom of collar 30.5
> vent 11
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS! 15 through 16.5*

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Point Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
> Neck: 15"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20**Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
> Still had the brass collar stays!
> Spread Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in ??
> *TAGGED: M*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 17"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 31"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20**Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Spread Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; made in Poland
> *TAGGED: 16x35*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 35.5"
> *PRICE: $20**Lands' End Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
> Button down collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; This shirt has some
> interesting fabric - it's got a kind of sheen to it, and there appears
> to be some schlubs in the fabric. I tried to capture this in the pics.
> Button Down collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 33.5"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $20**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $20**Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in ??
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20**Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SHIRTS! 17 through 19*

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> 
> *Hart Schaffner Marx Dual Blue Stripe Twill*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; This shirt has a brushed nap feel
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Canada
> *TAGGED: 17 x 35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Green Striped Sport Shirt*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 32.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 24"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 36"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Bits And Pieces*

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Just Rounding up a bunch of strays
> and stragglers from around The Exchange*
> 
> *Prices includes CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*
> 
> Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
> is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)
> 
> Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
> Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
> Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
> Made in USA!
> *PRICE: $18*
> I paid $20 on eBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
> for a new belt.
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft
> Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*
> 
> These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
> should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
> small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
> a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
> is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.
> 
> *PRICE: $30 CONUS*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

dkoernert said:


> I'm looking for a pair of shell pennies 10D or 10.5D, I just lost my only pair I had thrifted and would love to replace them.


How did that happen?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats!*

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *UPDATE & DROPS!*
> 
> *Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> 
> *Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
> *TAGGED: 40R*
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25 > $23**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1988.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28*
> *HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1987.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28*
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1454423#post1454423
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1448732#post1448732
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423900#post1423900
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sweaters!*

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *A great selection of Sweaters!*
> *All Sweaters in Great Condition!
> No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> P2C: 19"
> P2H: 16"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
> Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
> *TAGGED: XL*
> S2S: Raglan
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 28"
> *PRICE: $25 > $22**LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2C: 23.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 26"
> *PRICE: $35**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 25"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2C: 21.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 25.5"
> *PRICE: $25* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2C: 22.5"
> P2C: 20.5"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $35* 
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## plupy

Drop. Somebody must need this coat! VINTAGE BROOKS BROS BRITISH TAN RAINCOAT WITH WOOL LINER
Very cool vintage Brooks raincoat here, similar to a Burberry. "Brookstraveler" model in all cotton british khaki with zip-in wool liner, made in England - very warm with the liner installed. Tagged size 38 and I will add measurements later. EX overall condition with a few typical flaws - neck and vent button missing, 1 or 2 buttons slightly loose, some MINOR fraying at cuffs & pocket flaps, one pocket flap needs a few stitches and the lining on one of the pockets has blown out & needs to be resewn (shown). A few tiny spots & scuffs that might come out, and previous owner's name written in the collar (probably owned by a prep school boy). Definitely not mint but nicely broken in, comfortable, dashing and more than respectable on the neatness front. $37 shipped OBO, payment by Paypal regular so I can print postage from there. Thanks & LMK if you have any questions.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Do you have measurements? Thanks


----------



## jogowill

^ If *leisureclass *ends up passing, consider me interested (depending on measurements).


----------



## plupy

^I'll do the measurements tonight, guys - sorry about that - been crazy here in icy Connecticut & NYC. Tx for your interest.


----------



## Sgpearl

I bought this some time ago from TweedyDon, but unfortunately it's a little small for me. Offered at my purchase price, $45 shipped. I hope TD does not mind me using his description and pictures, as they are much better than anything I would do (though I should say that the suit is a little darker than it appears below):

This is a lovely suit, that would be ideal for a chap starting out--or as an everyday go-to suit! Cut in a contemporary (but NOT fashion forward) style of subtle darting and two button closure, this suit is almost but not a dark grey glen plaid, being a crosshatch pattern with a lovely subtle overchck of dark red and dark blue. If this was a 40L, it wouldn't be here! This is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal *at just $45, or offer*. ​* 
Tagged 40R, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist (flat): 15
Inseam: 29 + 2

​*







*
​*   


Purchased from the estimable Dr. Livingston, this is a very nice sports coat from Perlis of New Orleans. Offered for my purchase price of $20 shipped. The good Dr.'s measurements and photos:

2-Button; Center vent; Fully lined; Made in USA; Most likely 100% silk; No size tag
P2P------22
Shoulder-19
BOC-----30-1/2
Sleeve---24-1/2


----------



## jogowill

No worries, and no hurry.



plupy said:


> ^I'll do the measurements tonight, guys - sorry about that - been crazy here in icy Connecticut & NYC. Tx for your interest.


----------



## plupy

VINTAGE 1980s BROOKS BROTHERS OCBD SHIRTS
Here is a sweet foursome of Vintage Brooks Oxford shirts in 15 and 15.5 x 33, the six-button models from the 80s. All are super clean & appear to have been well maintained. You can see there are laundry marks but no wear to cuffs & collars or any other condition issues. They are all about the same size and I haven't taken detailed measurements -- but if you know your size in Vintage Brooks you should be all set. I'm lousy at measuring sleeve length but lying flat, from cuff to cuff across the back the measurement is about 62.5"; the top of the sleeves from the base of the shoulder seam to the edge of the cuff is about 23 3/4" and the bottom seam on the sleeve from base of armhole to edge of the cuff is about 21 1/4". Happy to take more detailed measurements if you wish and if the fit is wrong I'll take a return as these shirts are easy to move.

I have:

Classic Blue in 15.5 -- one side seam has unravelled a bit, which used to happen frequently on these shirts -- doesn't show much.
Grayish Lavender ("Plum"?) in 15
Blue university stripe in 15.5 (smudge on label but not on collar, as photo might indicate)
Pinkish red university stripe in 15 (not the "brick red" sometimes seen in these shirts)

I'll price them at $25 each shipped. $2 discount per shirt if you buy more than one and if you buy them all I will make it $90 shipped. Payment by Paypal regular, not gift, as I like to print postage from Paypal. Thanks and holler if you have any questions.


----------



## Barnavelt

That's a nice starter shirt collection plupy has listed right there. Nice pink must iron uni stripe is hard to find (at least for me).


----------



## JackFlash

NOS with tags madras from Langrock Princeton (more pictures). Nice article from Bruce Boyer on Langrock here. Both tagged 35. Actual measurements below:

Blue: 
35 in (waist, with 1.25 to let out)
11.5 in (rise)
37 in (inseam)
8 3/8 in (leg opening at inseam measure of 32 in)

Yellow: 
34.75 in (waist, with 1.25 to let out)
11 6/8 in (rise)
37 in (inseam)
8 2/8 in (leg opening at inseam measurement of 32 in)

As my second post, again, karma pricing: *$35 each (original marked price) or $65 for both, including shipping CONUS*.










Awesome Culwell & Son gray herringbone flap patch sport coat (more pictures). Almost no shoulder padding. Fabric is very soft and relatively light weight. Incredibly comfortable. *$35 shipped CONUS*.

Measurements:
18 2/8 in (shoulder seam to shoulder seam)
22 3/8 in (pit to pit)
31 in (BOC)
21.25 in (waist)
24.5 in (arm)
*
Also, if you are a 36 or 38 waist, I've got some awesome new INCOTEX and Luciano Barbera trousers on eBay ending Sunday (link).*


----------



## catside

Edit: Sorry guys wrong thread.


----------



## Rugby

In follow up to my post of yesterday, (when I asked if it was ok to post a wants list), where would I post it? Here?

I collect Ralph Lauren Rugby pieces, especially bow ties, neck ties, and tweed jackets, (L, XL, or 46)..
well, that and almost any of the other accessories!


----------



## plupy

tx Barnavelt. I'm already inventoried in these looks so hoping to pass them along. Cheers, Jake


Barnavelt said:


> That's a nice starter shirt collection plupy has listed right there. Nice pink must iron uni stripe is hard to find (at least for me).


----------



## Dr. D

J. Press light brown broken herringbone tweed
3/2 sack with 2 patch pockets, swelled seams on the lapels, and the old J. Press shoulders we all know and love. The label indicates this is from the New Haven/Cambridge/NYC/SF era. This is a soft medium-weight tweed, not thick and scratchy. I see no loose threads or any signs of wear, although there is a faint mustard-colored stain on the inside above the lowest buttonhole. I did not try to treat it so it my come out or it couldbe ignored since it is inside the jacket (and truthfully, I didn't notice it until I went back to take pictures) - click the last thumbnail for a closer look.
no tagged size

chest: 46
shoulder: 18.5
sleeve: 25
length: 30.5

$40 shipped





Brooks Brothers "Makers" flannel blazer
All patch pockets, swelled seams, 3/2 roll - everything a trad would want with a great thick nap. There is loose stitching on one of the sleeves and the hook vent lining, so I have priced it accordingly. Interestingly, the buttons are absolutely flat and plain brass.
tagged 39R

chest: 43
shoulder: 17
sleeve: 23.5
length BOC: 30

$30 shipped




Huntington brown herringbone sack
This jacket is in fabulous shape and was dry cleaned recently. I bought this because I have an amazing 41R Huntington tweed that is just a touch wide in the shoulders, so I thought this 40R would be absolutely perfect for me. But it turns out this 40R is actually bigger in the shoulders than the 41R I already have (and trust me, I measured it many MANY times). Go figure.

Very deep chocolate brown with multicolor specks - check the thumbnail closeup for the best representation of the actual color
Zero issues
tagged 40R

chest: 44
shoulders: 19
sleeve: 25
length BOC: 30.5

SOLD


----------



## imme

@Rugby: I'm not sure where you would post your want list (here would be fine, I suppose?). I may as well post mine, as well:

- Size 34 belt: full grain leather in black and bergundy/oxblood (pants 31-32")
- Size small sweater: wool V-neck pullover (BB 346 fits perfectly)
- Size 36S navy blue sportcoat: wool (Hugo "James" style fits perfectly)
- Size 36S Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald jacket (fits perfectly)
- Size 31Wx29L slacks: flat front wool in charcoal/grey
- Cufflinks: Dark/royal blue or black or others that enhance blue-striped shirts. Also interested in one-piece cufflinks of the same.
- Ties: narrower (<3") silk ones that enhance whitish shirts with vertical stripes (usually blue) shirts
- Jacket/suit hangers
- Shoe care stuff (planning to buy a pair of nice leather shoes)


----------



## gamma68

Here are a few items I'm searching for, in case someone has one of them languishing in their closets:

* Formal shirt for a dinner jacket, size 16-33, slim fit, prefer spread collar and bib front
* Black satin cummerbund (with elastic loop in back for button) 
* Black satin bow tie (a skinny tie like Mr. Brando's below and/or diamond point would be great)










Please PM if you have something available. Thanks!


----------



## plupy

Bump with measurements for Leisureclass, jogowill and anyone else interested. Somebody must need this coat! VINTAGE BROOKS BROS BRITISH TAN RAINCOAT WITH WOOL LINER
Very cool vintage Brooks raincoat here, similar to a Burberry. "Brookstraveler" model in all cotton british khaki with zip-in wool liner, made in England - very warm with the liner installed. Tagged size 38, measures as follows:

PTP lying flat: 23"
Length from pit to bottom hem: 30"
Top of raglan sleeve from base of collar to cuff hem: 28 1/4"
Bottom of sleeve from pit to cuff hem: 16" 
Length down back from base of collar: 41 1/2"

EX overall condition with a few typical flaws - vent button missing, 1 or 2 buttons slightly loose, some MINOR fraying at cuffs & pocket flaps, one pocket flap needs a few stitches and the lining on one of the pockets has blown out & needs to be resewn (shown). A few tiny spots & scuffs that might come out, and previous owner's name written in the collar (probably owned by a prep school boy). Definitely not mint but nicely broken in, comfortable, dashing and more than respectable on the neatness front. $37 shipped OBO, payment by Paypal regular so I can print postage from there. Thanks & LMK if you have any questions.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## plupy

SCT - I have 2 good trad bow ties -- PM sent.



Shoe City Thinker said:


> Looking to add to my bow tie collection. Who's got tradly bows to sell?


----------



## Reuben

Well, if we're posting wishlists . . .
Tuxedo shirt, 17.5-36
Black cummerbund & bow tie
Formal vest
46L-40/30 Midnight blue shawl collar tuxedo
Decent pair of dressy-ish boots, ~10D.


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> Here are a few items I'm searching for, in case someone has one of them languishing in their closets:
> 
> * Formal shirt for a dinner jacket, size 16-33, slim fit, prefer spread collar and bib front
> * Black satin cummerbund (with elastic loop in back for button)
> * Black satin bow tie (a skinny tie like Mr. Brando's below and/or diamond point would be great)
> 
> https://www.details.com/images/cele...nd-tv/201202/Oscars/1954marlon_brando_VSS.jpg
> 
> Please PM if you have something available. Thanks!


FWIW, I think Mr. Brando would have done well with either a fuller bow or a slimmer tuxedo there. His jacket is cut fuller in the shoulders, chest, and trousers, like a early/mid '50s DJ, but the tie is more like a skinny '60s Rat Pack model. It's kind of incongruous.

Just my opinion, though, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> FWIW, I think Mr. Brando would have done well with either a fuller bow or a slimmer tuxedo there. His jacket is cut fuller in the shoulders, chest, and trousers, like a early/mid '50s DJ, but the tie is more like a skinny '60s Rat Pack model. It's kind of incongruous.
> 
> Just my opinion, though, take it for what it's worth.


Not to hijack the thread, but what is your opinion of Mr. Bond's bow tie in this photo? Too slim, not full enough?


----------



## Mike Petrik

gamma68 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but what is your opinion of Mr. Bond's bow tie in this photo? Too slim, not full enough?


I realize that most well-dressed gents prefer a larger bow tie, but I actually prefer slimmer -- so yes, I like the bow tie in the photo.


----------



## efdll

Mike Petrik said:


> I realize that most well-dressed gents prefer a larger bow tie, but I actually prefer slimmer -- so yes, I like the bow tie in the photo.


If he wore it, it's good. Jeez, even a cabana outfit in Goldfinger.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Holiday Emblematics*

*Ties in Excellent Condition!*

*While getting some ties ready for listing, I realized that I better get
the Christmas one out there!*

*Price include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Towncraft Navy Christmas Emblematic*


Click pics for larger view.

  

*Excellent Condition* Jingle Bells, Batman smells...!
*57" x 3.75"*, 100% Polyester, Made in USA
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************
*Austin Manor Navy Valentine's Day Emblematic*


Click pics for larger view.



*Excellent Condition* (Still has the paper tag on it.)
Thought I might get a jump on V-Day...
*58" x 3"*, 90% Polyester/10% Silk, Made in USA
*PRICE: $10*

*Both Ties for $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TROUSERS! Some NWT! Bills, Berle, Brooks Brothers, Corbin, Vineyard Vines, The English Shop... Tartans, Plaid, Flannel, Cords...*

*I have a slew of wonderful trousers to pass on today--including some lovely wool tartans, perfect for winter, and some Ivy standbys, such as charcoal wool flannels, Nantucket Reds, Bills khakis, cords, and more!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*, and *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


​
1) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $25, or offer.

    

2) BEAUTIFUL! Old School Script Label LL Bean trousers, in thick wool charcoal herringbone; I have a pair of these myself, and they wear like iron--and yes, mine are used around my small farm as workwear, and still look great! Flat front, excellent condition. Waist: 16 1/4; Inseam 28 1/2 (+1). Asking $25, or offer.

  

3) Wool tartan trousers. Flat front and all wool, these are the Winter Ivy classic! Excellent condition. Waist: 18, Inseam 32 1/4 (+3). *Claimed!*

  

4) Nantucket Reds! No, not winter wear, but still beautiful--and a great deal on the off-season! These are Regatta Reds by Puritan of Cape Cod. They're flat front, and MADE IN THE USA--and remember, Murray's reds are now "imported"!  These are in excellent condition, and measure Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1). Asking just $25.

 

5) Beautiful, versatile plaid trousers--an Ivy winter and Fall classic! These are flat front and all wool. They're in excellent condition. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam 31 1/2 (+2 1/4). *CLAIMED!*

  

6) Vineyard Vines cords. In a lovely shade of blue! All cotton. These have a minor hanger mark, but this will vanish after the first laundering or dry cleaning. They're flat front, and apart from the hanger mark in excellent condition. tagged 36U, these are cuffed. Waist: 18 1/2, Inseam 34 (+1), with 1 1/4" cuff. Asking just $24.

    

7) Bills M2 khakis. Made in the USA--of course! Flat front, and in Very Good/Excellent condition as they have a very very small white mark on one thigh, as shown. Tagged 38, these measure Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 33 1/2 (+2 1/4). CLAIMED!

    

8) Brooks Brothers Summer Trousers. Dating from the gold block script on white label days, these are in a lovely shade of baby blue, perfect for summer--and in excellent condition apart from one scuff mark, as shown! Flat front, cuffed, and USA Made, these measure: Waist 19, inseam 30 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $19.

   

9) Glen Plaid trousers. Cut from a lovely all-wool glen plaid cloth, these are perfect for Fall or Winter. Some age discoloration to the lining, but otherwise excellent, these are pleated and cuffed. Waist: 18 1/2, inseam 31 1/2 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking just $20.

  

10) BEN SILVER charcoal flannel trousers by Majer. In absolutely excellent condition, these beauties are pleated and cuffed. Made in the USA, they feature both belt loops and interior buttons for braces/suspenders. Waist: 19, inseam 30 1/2 (+ 1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $32.

  

11) NWT Made in Italy by Moda Uomo Firenze wool flannels. Made in Italy from Italian cloth woven by Lessona of Italy, these beautiful charcoal trousers are NWT, and hence in absolutely excellent condition. They are pleated and cuffed. Waist: 20, inseam 30 (1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $30.

  

12) NWOT Corbin lightweight wool trousers in miniature puppytooth with miniature overcheck. The patterning and colourway of these trousers are just wonderful! Made in the USA by Corbin, these are NWOT, and are unhemmed. They're in excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 37 unhemmed. Asking just $30, or offer.

   

13) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $22, or offer.

  

14) Bills Khakis Blue M2P. Pleated and cuffed, these are lighter weight, ideal for Spring or Summer. They're rumpled, and so in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA, of course! Pleated and cuffed. Tagged 6, these measure Waist: 18, inseam 29 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. Asking just $25.

  

15) BEAUTIFUL Polo Blue Label Tan Glen Plaid trousers. These are gorgeous! made in the USA, these feature side-adjusters, pleated front, and cuffs. They're in absolutely excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 32 1/2 (+ 1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff. CLAIMED!

   

16) BERLE Banana Yellow Khakis. Cut from thick, solid twill, as one would expect from one of the most venerable of USA trouser makers, these are lovely--and a wonderful shade of dark banana yellow! Made in the USA, these are pleated and uncuffed. They feature belt loops as well as interior braces/suspender buttons. They're rumpled from storage and have one or two minor scuff, hence Very Good condition. They measure Waist 19, Inseam, 28 1/22 (+1 1/4).CLAIMED!

 

17) Polo Blue Label linen trousers. These are lovely! Pleated front and cuffed, these have a blemish--a brown mark by one cuff, as shown. Because of this, they are in Good/Very Good condition. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Just $15, or offer.

    

18) Plaid Trousers from 1979! These are awesome! Made by Joshua Trent, these have elasticated side adjusters which still work perfectly. They are flat front and uncuffed. They feature interior "grip" areas, as shown, which are ow slightly discolored.. They're in Very Good/Excellent condition, and were made on December 11th, 1979! No fabric content, but likely wool, and likely USA made. Waist 21, inseam 30 (+2 1/4"). Asking just $22, or offer.

  

*Take 19 and 20 together for just $13 shipped!*

19) Midnight Blue wool trousers from Paolo Vistor of Milan. Made in Italy. Flat front and uncuffed, in their day these were a lovely pair of trousers! Now, they have multiple "splash" stains, rather like one would get from being splashed with muddy water by a car driving past. These might or might now come out with dry cleaning, and so these are just $10--basically FREE, but for the cost of shipping. Waist 21, Inseam 29 (+2).

  

20) Khaki wool trousers from Paolo Vistor of Milan. Made in Italy. Flat front and uncuffed, in their day these were a lovely pair of trousers! Now, they have multiple "splash" stains, rather like one would get from being splashed with muddy water by a car driving past. These might or might now come out with dry cleaning, and so these are just $10--basically FREE, but for the cost of shipping. Waist 20 1/4, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1)

  

21) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $22.

  

22) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $10.

  

23) Brooks Brothers khakis. 346 line. Tagged 40/32. Waist 20, Inseam 30 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $16.

 

24) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $16.



25) Seersucker trousers. Unknown fabric--maybe polycotton--unknown maker. Some minor brown spotting in a few areas, such as knees and back of thighs. Good condition. Waist 20 34, Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $10--good knockabout summer trousers!



26) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $18, or offer.

  

27) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $16, or offer.

 

28) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $15

 

*29) Charelston Khakis. MADE IN USA * Terrific! Seriously robust, classic khakis. Pleated. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10, or offer. Waist: 15
Inseam: 27 1/2


----------



## imme

TweedyDon said:


> 2) BEAUTIFUL! Old School Script Label LL Bean trousers, in thick wool charcoal herringbone; I have a pair of these myself, and they wear like iron--and yes, mine are used around my small farm as workwear, and still look great! Flat front, excellent condition. Waist: 16 1/4; Inseam 28 1/2 (+1). Asking $25, or offer.​


It's unfortunate that the waist isn't a tad smaller (I wear a ~31" waist). The inseam would have worked fine.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

TweedyDon said:


> 7) Bills M2 khakis. Made in the USA--of course! Flat front, and in Very Good/Excellent condition as they ahve a very very small white mark on one thigh, as shown. Tagged 38, these measure Waist: 19 1/4, inseam 33 1/2 (+2 1/4). Asking $25.
> 
> ​



​This will be my first pair of Bill's Khakis; I am delightfully excited. Hooray!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Advance warning--MASSIVE tie clearance tomorrow!*

*This is just by way of advance warning... *
*
I'll be doing a massive tie clearance starting tomorrow morning, with 5 ties shipped in CONUS for $30! *

There'll be regimentals, emblematics, solids, tartans, paisleys, and more, from brands such as *Dunhill, Paul Stuart, Talbott, Brooks Brothers, Versace, Lochcarron, Armani, and Rooster!*

_*Get ready... 
*_
:teacha:

*PS: And, in other news, I'll also be listing some NWT Huntington 3/2 sack suits, and a LOT of beautiful **plaid, tartan, and herringbone **tweeds! *


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROPS*

Shoes are claimed, pending payment. But the other items below are still available. 
I'm open to offers, folks. Let's make a deal, so I can buy stuff from TweedyDon and everyone else!

------------------------------------------------------------

* wing tip*
* Pebbled leather uppers in cognac
* Size 11D
* , looks like lots of use left in this pair
*Asking $45 CONUS or offer* *CLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT*

*
More pics at these links:*

-------------------------------------------------
*Samuelsohn wool/cashmere/silk-blend jacket*

* Tagged 39R, please see actual measurements
* Black: 80% wool, 10% cashmere, 10% silk
* Made for the Claymore Shop of Birmingham, MI
* Custom silver-colored buttons depict St. George slaying the dragon
* Two-button front, four-button cuffs
* Two flapped patch pockets
* Four interior pockets
* Custom lining, very attractive striped pattern, feels like bemberg
* Dual vents
* Made in Canada

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
* Shoulder: 16.75"
* Chest: 42.5"
* Waist: 42"
* Length, from bottom of collar: 30.75"
* Sleeve: 24"

Excellent used condition with no holes, tears or odors. There is some minor spotting that will likely come out with a dry cleaning. This is most visible at the bottom of the left cuff (see linked photo)--but it looks worse in the photo than it really is. This spotting is quite minor and I mention it for full disclosure.

*Asking $35 CONUS or offer*



_*More pics at these links:*_

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Bespoke Paul Ciccini wool/cashmere-blend jacket*

Not exactly Trad, but a nice jacket nonetheless
* No size tag. This jacket is ~40R, please see actual measurements
* Custom-tailored by Paul Ciccini of Birmingham, Mich.
* Three-button front, three-button (non-functional) cuffs. 
* Horn buttons
* Plaid in cranberry, forest green, gray, silver and sky blue--see close-up images at links below for best color representation
* Full bemberg lining
* Unvented

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS:*
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5"

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, tears, odors or other visible flaws.

*Asking $35 CONUS or offer*

_*More pics at these links:*_

--------------------------------------------------------------*

VIYELLA LONG-SLEEVE SHIRT* * Tagged size M -- please see actual measurements
* 80% cotton, 20% wool
* Gun club check
* No faults

Shoulder: 18"
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Collar: 15.75"
Sleeve: 32.5" (24" from shoulder seam)
Length: 30.5" from under back collar
Love this shirt. Very comfy and nice looking, but it's just a tad too small for me. 
Asking *$19 CONUS* *or offer*


----------



## sporto55

*VINTAGE ALAN PAINE CREW NECK SWEATER - A PASSING CLASSIC*

For Sale: Alan Paine Pink Shetland Wool Sweater. Excellent Condition. Size 42 $45.00 shipped to USA. Email for cost to for abroad.
Chest - 21"(Measured across the front, un-stretched, underarm to underarm) 
Sleeve - 34" (Center Backto Cuff), Back Length - 26.5"(Measured down the back from middle of neck)








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Garasaki

Buy stuff. Make offer.

Vintage Navy Overcoat
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$90 shipped











Zanella Platinum Pants, made in Italy, tagged 33
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
41 ¾" outseam
9" leg opening
$20 shipped



    

Zanella black Pants, made in Italy (these have a sheen to them)
triple pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31 1/2" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$15 shipped



   

Zanella brown Pants
triple pleated, unhemmed
17" Waist Opening 
Inseam and outseam measurements moot due to pants being unhemmed
11" rise
$20 shipped



   

Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$15 shipped



  

Gray no label Pants, 100% wool tag, very nice texture to these
double pleated, brace buttons
16 1/2" Waist Opening 
30 3/4" inseam
41 3/4" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$13 shipped



    

Orvis Short Sleeve shirt, tagged Medium
23" pit to pit
$15 shipped



  

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
20 shipped



  

"Rainbow" tweed jacket - vibrant threads of green, purple, orange, etc running through (see thumbnails)
21 1/2 Pit to pit
25 sleeve
20 waist
19 shoulder
30 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
single vent
Very good condition
20 shipped



  

"Majer" tweed - very intricate fabric pattern including gray and green threads, as well as the obvious blue and red overcheck
Very good condition
21 pit to pit
25 1/4 sleeve
18 1/2 waist
18 1/2 shoulder 
31 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
1/2 lined
25 shipped



    

Principe Sport Coat Made in Italy, 100% wool
Fair condition
21 pit to pit
26 sleeve
19 waist
18 1/2 shoulder
30 1/2 BoC
3 lapel
unvent
12 shipped



    

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
12 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$25 shipped



     

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$15 shipped



     

Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$25 shipped


----------



## plupy

Bump. 15s are claimed pending payment + one waitlister. 15.5s are still available.
VINTAGE 1980s BROOKS BROTHERS OCBD SHIRTS
Here is a sweet foursome of Vintage Brooks Oxford shirts in 15 and 15.5 x 33, the six-button models from the 80s. All are super clean & appear to have been well maintained. You can see there are laundry marks but no wear to cuffs & collars or any other condition issues. They are all about the same size and I haven't taken detailed measurements -- but if you know your size in Vintage Brooks you should be all set. I'm lousy at measuring sleeve length but lying flat, from cuff to cuff across the back the measurement is about 62.5"; the top of the sleeves from the base of the shoulder seam to the edge of the cuff is about 23 3/4" and the bottom seam on the sleeve from base of armhole to edge of the cuff is about 21 1/4". Happy to take more detailed measurements if you wish and if the fit is wrong I'll take a return as these shirts are easy to move.

I have:

Classic Blue in 15.5 -- one side seam has unravelled a bit, which used to happen frequently on these shirts -- doesn't show much.
Grayish Lavender ("Plum"?) in 15
Blue university stripe in 15.5 (smudge on label but not on collar, as photo might indicate)
Pinkish red university stripe in 15 (not the "brick red" sometimes seen in these shirts)

I'll price them at $25 each shipped. $2 discount per shirt if you buy more than one and if you buy them all I will make it $90 shipped. Payment by Paypal regular, not gift, as I like to print postage from Paypal. Thanks and holler if you have any questions.


----------



## efdll

So I get this big package and I don't remember ordering anything that would require such a big box. It's from our good drlivingston, from whom, yes, I had ordered one bow tie. And the box is full of wonderful goodies -- a BB shirt, a camel-hair plaid jacket, a necktie. For a moment I thought he was so happy playing Santa that he forgot my bow tie, but no, there it was, lovingly packaged, as was everything else, and certainly the postage was as much as or more than I paid. Hail the good doctor! Hail the great Tweedy Don as well! Hail all you gentlemen of generous heart, which is, I believe, the essence of elegance!


----------



## Dr. D

*LLBean boot emblematic cords*

I was in Freeport yesterday and Beans was closing out their stock of dark green cords with embroidered LLB boots.

I picked up one pair of each size: 34, 36, and 38

Size 34 SOLD
Size 36 SOLD
Size 36 SALE PENDING

These are vanity sized, so the real waist measurements are approximately 36, 38 and 40, respectively.
New with tags (originally $74, these are no longer sold this season)
Black spruce color (dark green)
Flat front
unfinished hems - 38" inseam

$25 a pair shipped priority mail

(sorry for the poor lighting)


----------



## Spin Evans

Dr. D said:


> I was in Freeport yesterday and Beans was closing out their stock of dark green cords with embroidered LLB boots.
> 
> I picked up one pair of each size: 34, 36, and 38
> These are vanity sized, so the real waist measurements are approximately 36, 38 and 40, respectively.
> New with tags (originally $74, these are no longer sold this season)
> Black spruce color (dark green)
> Flat front
> unfinished hems - 38" inseam
> 
> $25 a pair shipped priority mail
> 
> (sorry for the poor lighting)


I don't suppose there is any way that a tailor could whittle these down to a 31 waist, is there? :C


----------



## patelsd

All prices include shipping CONUS.

Jackets
1) Pendleton Tweed Jacket, tagged size L, quilted shoulder patch. 100% virgin wool. $45 
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 24"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 31"


2) Towncraft Trench, tagged size 42R. No fabric content tag. $40
Pit to pit: 23"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 40"


Blazers/Sportscoats
1) Orvis Hopsack Blazer, tagged size 40L. Fully-lined, three roll two, center vented. $40
Pit to pit: 21" 
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 19.75"
Length: 30.5"


2) Orvis blanket plaid with suede elbow patches. Unvented, 1/4 lined, three roll 2, 100% wool. $40
Jacket is in tremendous condition, there is only a little bit of a residue on one of the elbow patches as pictured. 
Tagged size: 42R
Pit to pit: 23"
Sleeve: 24.75"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 31"


3) La Barbera's Harris Tweed Blazer. Center vented, quarter lined, 100% pure Scottish wool, 2 button. $45.
Tagged size: 42R
Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 31"


4) Polo University Club blazer. black and purple plaid, no fabric content tag or size tag but is approximately 42R and wool. Fully lined , 2 button $35
Pit to pit: 21.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30"


5) Nordstrom Houndstooth blazer. 54% silk 46% wool. Center vented, fully lined, 2 button. $35
Tagged size: 41L
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 32"

6) Gap Stone summer weight blazer, tailored fit, new with tags but needs to be dry cleaned because of a pair of black marks on the jacket, pictured in close ups. Fully lined, center vented, tagged size 46L. $40
Pit to pit: 23 1/2"
Sleeve: 27"
Shoulder: 19 1/4"
Length: 32 1/2"



7) Hickey Freeman sports coat, tagged size 40R, fully lined, center vented, 52% silk, 48% wool. $35
Pit to pit: 20.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 31"

Shirts:
1) BB Makers and Merchants Slim fit, spread collar, french cuffs, 15.5 x 34. Pink and green stripes on a white shirt. $25


2) Orvis Reindeer Flannel, tagged size XL. $25


----------



## patelsd

Sportscoats and Blazers

1) Samuelsohn Super 130's 3 button blazer, tagged size 42R $30 shipped
- Beautiful multicolor plaid blazer by Samuelsohn made from incredibly soft Super 130's wool.
-Tagged size: 42R
Measured sizes:
Pit to pit: 23"
Shoulder to shoulder: 19 1/2"
Sleeve length: 24 1/8"
Jacket Length: 31 3/4"
Non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented, fully lined.
Please see the photos for an indication of condition. There are 2 1 mm holes at the right neck/shoulder area that a covered by the lapel when worn. Additionally, there is a small hole in the liner (not in the wool) that is pictured.



2) J Press Grey Blazer $35 shipped
- Great condition J Press blazer, medium to charcoal grey, 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket, 100% wool.
No tagged size, approximately 42R
Pit to pit: 22"
Shoulder to shoulder: 18"
Sleeve length: 24"
Jacket Length: 31"
Fully lined, non-functional sleeve buttons, single vented.
Jacket is in great condition, please see the photos for an indication. There is a small run in the liner, pictured below.



3) J Press Grey Birdseye Blazer, tagged size 43R $35 shipped
Excellent condition J Press blazer, tagged size 43R, wonderful, soft material. 3 roll 2 traditional trad jacket.
Pit to pit: 23"
Shoulder to shoulder: 20"
Sleeve length: 25"
Jacket Length: 31 3/8"
Jacket is in nearly perfect condition, though a part of the liner that is not noticeable when worn has separated and can easily be sewn back together (pictured below)


----------



## CMDC

Dooney and Bourke braces
Made in England
Minimal if any wear

$20 conus


----------



## Dr. D

Spin Evans said:


> I don't suppose there is any way that a tailor could whittle these down to a 31 waist, is there? :C


A few people have sent me PMs asking about smaller sizes but the size 34 was the smallest thing I could find in the store. I scoured the racks (even checked the leftover racks in the dressing room area) and there was nothing smaller to be found. The ones I did pick up have multiple layers of price tags stuck on there so it looks like they had been marked down a couple of times previous to this and this was the final closeout.


----------



## CMDC

Landsdowne Ireland rugby shirt
This is essentially NWOT. Doesn't appear to have ever been worn. I have one of these myself and its fantastic. Good heft to it.
Tagged XXL

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 32
Sleeve: 35.5

$28 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*FIVE TIES FOR $30, CONUS!  BOWTIES INCLUDED! Brooks Bros., Dunhill, Talbott, Versace, Paul Stuart, more!*

*TIE SPECIAL!!*

*PICK ANY FIVE TIES FOR $30, SHIPPED IN CONUS!

PICK ANY TEN TIES FOR $50, SHIPPED IN CONUS!*

*Please PM with interest!*​
*GROUP B: Versace and Gucci*



1) Versace. A beautiful, beautiful tie with Versace's signature cherubs on a classic and clean geometric pattern. Excellent condition. 3 1/2".

  

2) Versace Classic V2. A beautiful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

  

*GROUP D: Armani. Including NWT Armani! *



2) A lovely and versatile Armani abstract geometric stripe! Excellent condition. 4". CLAIMED

3) Stripes! A versatile and more formal tie. Excellent condition. 4'.

  

*GROUP E: Dunhill, Talbott Studio, Jim Thompson, Fendi, more!*



2) Robert Talbott Studio. Absolutely gorgeous! A small rub at the tip. 3 7/8".

  

5) Stefano Milano. Hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".



8) Beautiful Dunhill tie! A lovely, classic tie. 3 3/4".

   

*
GROUP F: Holland & Holland, Paul Stuart, Barney's of New York, Thai silk, more!*



4) Coach. A wonderful, luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". CLAIMED

6) Barney's of New York. A wonderful, luxurious tie! Made in Italy. 3 3/4".

  

*GROUP G: REGIMENTALS*



2) B. J. Keats. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/8".

 

4) Resilio. The classic Trad stripe! 3 3/4". Has a tiny spot on one side, so Very Good condition. CLAIMED PP

 

9) Agincourt. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". .

 

10) Paul Stuart, for Burke and Boswell. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

  

11) Polo, by Ralph Lauren. From back when Polo was good! Excellent condition. 3".

 

13) Paul Stuart. Irish Poplin; 50/50 silk and wool. Made in Ireland. Vintage, and so Good/Very Good condition. 3 3/4". CLAIMED

14) Vintage Wallach's. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3".

 

*
GROUP H: EMBLEMATICS*



2) Horsehead emblematic by Roots. A beautiful tie! Poly/silk; 3". Excellent condition.

  

4) Pheasants in flight. Another beautiful tie by Roots! No fabric content, but likely poly/silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/4".

 

5) Ducks in flight, by Bert Lawrence. Keeper is off on one side, and there's a small shadow smudge on the right hand side of the blade, as shown.

  

6) Brooks Brothers 346. Golden Fleece emblematic. Some memory in knot area, so just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". 
  

7) Rutgers tie. Vintage; Very Good condition. 3".

 

*GROUP I: MORE EMBLEMATICS!*



2) Elephants! Made from Thai silk. 3 7/8". Excellent condition.

 

5) Polo. Back from when Polo was good, this depicts riding boots and hat. 2 7/8". Excellent condition.

  

8) Monmouth Park emblematic. Almost certainly all silk. 3 3/4". There is a small brown spot on the gold stripe near the end of the blade, hence just Very Good condition.

 

13) Ryder and Amies heraldic. Polyester. I assume this is a college crest? 3 3/4". Excellent condition.\

  

*
GROUP J: Yet MORE Emblematics!*



1) Whales, for the tradly store of diTorio's of Pennington, NJ. Polyester. 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for the keeper being off on one side; also a thread pull near the top. So, Very Good condition overall.

 

9) Seated stylized foxes. Made by Burton of New York. All silk; woven in England. 3 3/4". CLAIMED

11) OLD SCHOOL JAB WOOL tie; horses' heads and saddles. Made in Japan. Excellent condition! 3".

 

*GROUP K: TARTAN TIES! In wool and silk.*



10) Craigmill shetland tie. Made in Scotland. 3 1/2". Very Good condition.

 

11) Dress Mackenzie tartan. Made in Scotland by Kinloch Anderson. Very Good condition; some minor rumpling from storage. 3 3/4".

 

15) NOS straight tie. Excellent condition! 2 1/8".

 

*GROUP L: KNIT TIES*



2) A beautiful, heathery knit tie! Almost certainly a wool/mohair blend. Excellent condition. 2". CLAIMED

9) Midbrown. Unknown maker or fabric, but likely wool. 2".



10) Paco Rabanne. ALl wool, made in West Germany! Excellent condition. 2 1/16".

 

11) Pips by Rooster. All wool. APpears more brown that it seems in the pictures! 1 3/4". Excellent condition

 

13) Brown cotton knit tie. 2 1/8". Excellent condition!

 

*
GROUP M: The Fall Classic--Wool ties!*



5) YSL tie. Woven from lancashire saxony wool from England. No logo! 3 1/4"; Very Good/Excellent condition. CLAIMED


Group N: Small patterns and solids.

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely thick substantial tie! 3 5/8. Excellent condition. CLAIMED

3) Giogio Sant'Angelo tie. Soporific. Very good condition. 3 1/4".

 

6) Claiborne, red with pindots. Pleasantly conservative. 4".



7) BEAUTIFUL! Brooks Brothers 346 solid light green tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. EXTRA LONG. Interlocked ribbons and bands. A classic design from Brooks! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

 

9) Bert Pulitzer small pattern. Excellent condition. 3".

 

10) Solid Black 1960s uniform tie. Awesomely vintage! 4".

 

*GROUP O: Patterns and paisleys!*



4) VINTAGE paisley for The Princeton University Shop. A lovely classic paisley! 3 3/4". Excellent condition!

 

5) Hand Made in England red paisley. Made for Hunter's of London, W1. 3". Excellent condition. CLAIMED!

6) The English SHop of Princeton. A striking paisley by Jacobs Roberts. 3 1/2". Excellent condition!

 

7) Brooks Brothers Makers dark wine paisley. Stamped a second on the keeper, and has a small mark in the lining; Very Good condition. 3 1/2". CLAIMED

8) Hardy Amies paisley. Savile Row, London. 3 7/8". Excellent condition.

 

10) Christian Dior. All silk--utterly 1960s! 2 3/8". Very Good/Excellent condition.

 

*
GROUP P: PAISLEYS!*



3) The English SHop of Princeton/Liberty of London. A bold paisley! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4'.

 

4) Bill Blass paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".



5) Liberty of London. A bold, striking paisley in silk. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. CLAIMED

*
GROUP Q: SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Unknown maker; Made in USA. Silk. Broken paisley design.

 

2) VINTAGE! A lovely vintage tie by Beau Brummell, for Henry's of Detroit. This is excellent; a classic vintage 1960s tie, in excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

3) Carlo Ricci. A lovely, luxurious pattern! Handmade from Italian fabric. 4". Excellent condition.

 

4) Mallory and Church of London; tie made in USA. 3 1/2". Excellent condition.

 

5) Keys and Lockwood of New York; tie made in the USA. 3 3/4". A lovely, classic tie!

 

6) Christion Dior; stylized Fall leaves. A wonderful tie, perfect for Fall! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

 

7) BEAUTIFUL Armani tie! This is absolutely lovely. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. CLAIMED

9) Carlos DeVenezie. A simple, conservative pattern. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

10) Brooks Brothers Makers. All silk; some discoloration to the lining, so Very Good condition.



11) LOVELY geometric tie. Unknown maker. 3". Excellent condition.



12) Banana Republic. Made in Italy. 4". Excellent condition.

 

13) Braddock's stirrup tie. very Good condition. 3 1/2".

 

*GROUP R: MORE SMALL PATTERNS AND SOLIDS! Brooks Bros. Talbott, Faconnable, more!*



5) Bert Pulitzer. A nice, classic tie. 3". Very good condition.

 

6) Robert Talbott. A lovely tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

 

7) Bruno Piatelli. A lovely, thick, luxurious tie. EXTRA LONG. 3 3/4".

 

9) Brooks Brothers Makers. Another GORGEOUS tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

 

12) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A gorgeous, classic tie! 3". Excellent condition.

 

*
GROUP S: Patterns and LARGE Patterns! Brooks Brothers, Talbott, Polo, more!*



1) Austin Reed. Postage stamps! A very distinctive tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". .

 

3) Liberty of London. Release your inner Beaker person! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

4) Biplanes. Who doesn't like biplanes?? Made in Italy by beaufort for Tie Rack. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

5) Chaps for Ralph Lauren ski-ing pattern; snowflakes, boots, skis! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

  

6) Huntington crested tie; I believe that these are the crests of Irish counties. Excellent condition; 3 3/4".

 

7) Robert Talbott. A lovely, classic subdued tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition.

 

8) Australian animals tie! This is delightful. No keeper, or fabric content; likely poly/silk. 3 3/4". Delightful!



9) Austin Reed Paisley. 3 3/4". Excellent condition.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4. Excellent condition.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A rare yellow tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

 

13) Christian Dior. A very nice tie! 3 1/4". Excellent condition.

 

14) Briar. Hand-fashioned, this is a lovely, classic tie; very substantial and well-made. 3 1/8". Excellent condition.

 

15) Brooks Brothers Makers. These appear to be interlocked belts, or collars. A very nice tie with a Hermes feel! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.



*BOWTIES*

*GROUP A: Regimental Stripes!*

*All ties are adjustable unless otherwise noted.*

​
2) Orange with black and light blue stripe. Minor minor thread fray, as shown. Very Good condition

  

4) Another orange, black, and blue striped bow! Excellent condition.

 

8) Broader orange and black stripe. Excellent condition.

 

*GROUP B: Patterns, tartans, emblematics!*

*All are adjustable unless otherwise noted.*


​
2) Blue paisley-esque pattern. Very Good/Excellent condition.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I see that Tweedy is out of Christmas Emblematics... here's your chance!

There's still time before the season ends!



sbdivemaster said:


> *Ties in Excellent Condition!*
> 
> *While getting some ties ready for listing, I realized that I better get
> the Christmas one out there!*
> 
> *Price include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Towncraft Navy Christmas Emblematic*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition* Jingle Bells, Batman smells...!
> *57" x 3.75"*, 100% Polyester, Made in USA
> *PRICE: $10 > $8*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Austin Manor Navy Valentine's Day Emblematic*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition* (Still has the paper tag on it.)
> Thought I might get a jump on V-Day...
> *58" x 3"*, 90% Polyester/10% Silk, Made in USA
> *PRICE: $10 > $8*
> 
> *Both Ties for $15*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## bigwordprof

I have a Trafalgar USA-made alligator belt in excellent condition. It is marked a 36 but I measure 35" to the middle loop. It has a brass buckle and is emblazoned with a Genuine American Alligator marking on the reverse. It is nick-free and only the cloth tag on the back appears to be less than excellent (it was removed). I am asking *$50>>$40** or best offer.

*I also have a brand new (still in the box) Land's End extra-long knit tie in burnt orange. I inadvertently ordered two of the same tie. If you would like it it's yours for what I paid: *$10 shipped*. The one I opened and wore is 62"x2.75". Please PM me.


----------



## AlanC

^Steal of a price on that gator belt.


----------



## bigwordprof

Both the belt and the tie have been claimed. Thanks for your interest.

On another note, I have had excellent transactions with AlanC, barnavelt, Reuben, and efdll recently. This forum is truly a great place.


----------



## Barnavelt

Brooks Brothers pink Uni stripe OCBD
- Nicely broken in, Made in USA
- Excellent condition, former owner name written inside the bottom placket and not visible from outside
- Tagged 16 x (3)5, actual measurements 18.5 inch shoulders, 34 inch sleeves, 32 inches long, 15.75 inch neck

Asking Sold, thank you.

McGeorge Clyde Campbell Intarsia pink and grey V-neck sweater
- Very lightly worn, Made in Scotland
- Tagged 44, actual measurements (measured like a shirt); 17.5 inch shoulders, 34 inch sleeves, 20.5 inches P2P, 28 inches long

Asking $25 CONUS


----------



## catside

Free to pharmacists, chemists. Cuff links.


----------



## sporto55

*Pink Alan paine Shetland Wool Crew Neck*

Sold Pending Payment


----------



## sporto55

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

*SOLD PENDING PAYMENT *


sporto55 said:


> *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT *For Sale: Alan Paine Pink Shetland Wool Sweater. Excellent Condition. Size 42 $45.00 shipped to USA. Email for cost to for abroad.
> Chest - 21"(Measured across the front, un-stretched, underarm to underarm)
> Sleeve - 34" (Center Backto Cuff), Back Length - 26.5"(Measured down the back from middle of neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sbdivemaster

catside said:


> Free to pharmacists, chemists. Cuff links.


A) Sweet looking links!

B) Very generous to give them away!

C) Congrats on 1000 posts!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Mad About Plaid! Tartans, Plaids, Gunchecks, Harris Tweeds, 3/2 sacks, and more! Sizes c. 36 - 45!*

*I have some absolutely beautiful and very rare jackets to pass on today--including some very rare tartans (including a classic Blackwatch!), 3/2 sacks, and some wonderful blanket plaids.... as well as some lovely Harris Tweeds!
*
_*These could be boxed up and on their way to you by tracking Priority Mail first thing Monday morning! *_

​
As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) GORGEOUS CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderful example of the classic Ivy Winter and Fall staple, the Blackwatch jacket, this beauty is half-canvassed and half-lined. The colouring of the tartan is wonderfully dark and rich, and its complemented beautifully by the dark honey buttons, which are almost certainly real horn. This is subtly darted, has a two-button front, and four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It has very natural shoulders. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket, in excellent condition--although it does have literally three or four stitches loose at the lining at the vent. This is one of the nicest Blackwatch jackets I've seen, in a very desirable size--and the buttons are a very nice touch, too!

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*2) GORGEOUS Rustic Blanket Plaid Jacket--bellows pockets, elbow patches, the works!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Union Made in the USA for R. J. Boggs of Boston, this wonderful jacket is cut from beautifully heavy, thick, warm cloth. The rustic plaid is a wonderful heathery medley of burntberry red, dark tannish cream, and slate grey--perfect for a cold walk on a crisp winter's day with a dog, and a fire waiting at home! This comes with elbow patches, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. The pockets are flapped with button-through closures, and are also bellowed, perfect for carrying shotgun shells, pinecones, or dog treats. The jacket has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in what appears to be lightweight cotton drill, with edging. It has lovely natural shoulders. Since this is a vintage piece, and I only use the term "excellent" for pieces that could pass as being bough new recently, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition--conservatively! It would be a wonderful companion for many years to come!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



        

*3) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*4) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



 
   

*5) STUNNING Red and Navy Tartan Two Button Sack Jacket from Roots!*

This is absolutely gorgeous--and absolutely stunning! Roots carried a lot of Ivy and Trad items in its heyday, and this beauty is the top of the line. Cut from a gorgeous authentic tartan in which navy and red predominate, accented by forest green window pane overchecking, this absolutely beautiful jacket is that desirable rarity, the two button sack. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are crested pewter-coloured metal. It was, of course, made in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition. I strongly advise you to grab this if it'll fit you--it's a wonderful rarity, and perfect for winter, especially for the holiday season!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 33 1/2





     

*6) LOVELY Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack in Autumnal/WInter Plaid
*
This a lovely jacket! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this beauty from Brooks Brothers has a wonderful patterning and colourway; a beautiful plaid in forest greens and tans, with an accent overcheck in bark and peach. This is truly beautiful jacket! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. Although it has no flaws, it is an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Union made in the USA--back when almost everything was!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



     

*7) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is spectacular! I use the term "Grail" sparingly, but this jacket is certainly deserving of the designation, being an absolutely beautiful 3/2 sack from the now long-gone Ivy clothiers The English SHop of Princeton, cut from a beautiful Harris Tweed, and in absolutely excellent condition! I've seriously considered keeping this and having it re-cut so it's slimmed, but I know I'll never get around to it, and so it's here!

First, this jacket is from The English Shop of Princeton--one of the major Ivy clothiers that served Princeton through the Golden Age of Ivy Style to their demise in the 1990s. Second, it is cut as a classic 3/2 sack--with all of the details absolutely correct, including two button cuffs and a beautiful, beautiful lapel roll. Third, this is cut from durable and hard-wearing Harris Tweed, in a gorgeous patterning and colourway--a rich chestnut brown basketweave, flecked throughout with forest green, dark blue, and berry red. This tweed is gorgeous, and an example of Harris at its finest. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features classic rich dark brown football buttons. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I doubt this has ever been worn.

*I really wish that this was my size, but, since it isn't, I'm asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32





     

*8) Recent Brooks Brothers Guncheck in Lambswool.*

This is lovely! A recent offering from Brooks Brothers--yet one of those that was Union made in the USA--this lovely jacket features a gunchecking in blue, rust, and black on a dark tan background. Cut from lovely soft and lighter-weight lambswool, this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31





     

*9) LOVELY CLASSIC Harris Tweed*

THis is a lovely example of a sought-after classic in a smaller size! Cut from a classic Harris tweed of slate-grey-blue and cream herringbone, this lovely jacket features a contemporary two button front closure, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are classic chestnut leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a lovely natural shoulder. This jacket is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*10) GORGEOUS Samuelsohn Guncheck--possibly a cashmere blend?*

This is absolutely beautiful! made by Samuelsohn, of the premier Canadian clothiers, founded in 1923, this beautiful jacket is a classic guncheck, with a dark taupe base with the gunchecking in peat black, autumn bracken, dark berry red, and rich dark forest green. The fabric label is missing, but the cloth is extremely soft with a wonderful, luxurious hand--I'd be very surprised indeed if this were not a blend of cashmere and wool. This is subtly darted, but is also cut with a 3/2 lapel, with a lovely roll. It has three button cuffs, and it is fully lined; it also appears to be fully canvassed. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in Canada.

This truly beautiful jacket comes complete with its original spare buttons in an interior pocket. It's in absolutely excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $55, or offer. * 
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
length: 30 1/2


----------



## scott w

TweedyDon said:


> *I have some absolutely beautiful and very rare jackets to pass on today--including some very rare tartans (including a classic Blackwatch!), 3/2 sacks, and some wonderful blanket plaids.... as well as some lovely Harris Tweeds!*
> 
> ​
> As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) GORGEOUS CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderful example of the classic Ivy Winter and Fall staple, the Blackwatch jacket, this beauty is half-canvassed and half-lined. The colouring of the tartan is wonderfully dark and rich, and its complemented beautifully by the dark honey buttons, which are almost certainly real horn. This is subtly darted, has a two-button front, and four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It has very natural shoulders. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket, in excellent condition--although it does have literally three or four stitches loose at the lining at the vent. This is one of the nicest Blackwatch jackets I've seen, in a very desirable size--and the buttons are a very nice touch, too!
> 
> *Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) GORGEOUS Rustic Blanket Plaid Jacket--bellows pockets, elbow patches, the works!*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Union Made in the USA for R. J. Boggs of Boston, this wonderful jacket is cut from beautifully heavy, thick, warm cloth. The rustic plaid is a wonderful heathery medley of burntberry red, dark tannish cream, and slate grey--perfect for a cold walk on a crisp winter's day with a dog, and a fire waiting at home! This comes with elbow patches, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. The pockets are flapped with button-through closures, and are also bellowed, perfect for carrying shotgun shells, pinecones, or dog treats. The jacket has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in what appears to be lightweight cotton drill, with edging. It has lovely natural shoulders. Since this is a vintage piece, and I only use the term "excellent" for pieces that could pass as being bough new recently, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition--conservatively! It would be a wonderful companion for many years to come!
> 
> *Asking just $50, or offer.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
> *
> The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.
> 
> That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*
> 
> The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3./4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) STUNNING Red and Navy Tartan Two Button Sack Jacket from Roots!*
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous--and absolutely stunning! Roots carried a lot of Ivy and Trad items in its heyday, and this beauty is the top of the line. Cut from a gorgeous authentic tartan in which navy and red predominate, accented by forest green window pane overchecking, this absolutely beautiful jacket is that desirable rarity, the two button sack. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are crested pewter-coloured metal. It was, of course, made in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition. I strongly advise you to grab this if it'll fit you--it's a wonderful rarity, and perfect for winter, especially for the holiday season!
> 
> *Asking just $65, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) LOVELY Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack in Autumnal/WInter Plaid
> *
> This a lovely jacket! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this beauty from Brooks Brothers has a wonderful patterning and colourway; a beautiful plaid in forest greens and tans, with an accent overcheck in bark and peach. This is truly beautiful jacket! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. Although it has no flaws, it is an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Union made in the USA--back when almost everything was!
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 43L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> This is spectacular! I use the term "Grail" sparingly, but this jacket is certainly deserving of the designation, being an absolutely beautiful 3/2 sack from the now long-gone Ivy clothiers The English SHop of Princeton, cut from a beautiful Harris Tweed, and in absolutely excellent condition! I've seriously considered keeping this and having it re-cut so it's slimmed, but I know I'll never get around to it, and so it's here!
> 
> First, this jacket is from The English Shop of Princeton--one of the major Ivy clothiers that served Princeton through the Golden Age of Ivy Style to their demise in the 1990s. Second, it is cut as a classic 3/2 sack--with all of the details absolutely correct, including two button cuffs and a beautiful, beautiful lapel roll. Third, this is cut from durable and hard-wearing Harris Tweed, in a gorgeous patterning and colourway--a rich chestnut brown basketweave, flecked throughout with forest green, dark blue, and berry red. This tweed is gorgeous, and an example of Harris at its finest. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features classic rich dark brown football buttons. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--I doubt this has ever been worn.
> 
> *I really wish that this was my size, but, since it isn't, I'm asking just $75, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Recent Brooks Brothers Guncheck in Lambswool.*
> 
> This is lovely! A recent offering from Brooks Brothers--yet one of those that was Union made in the USA--this lovely jacket features a gunchecking in blue, rust, and black on a dark tan background. Cut from lovely soft and lighter-weight lambswool, this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 45R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) LOVELY CLASSIC Harris Tweed*
> 
> THis is a lovely example of a sought-after classic in a smaller size! Cut from a classic Harris tweed of slate-grey-blue and cream herringbone, this lovely jacket features a contemporary two button front closure, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are classic chestnut leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a lovely natural shoulder. This jacket is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) GORGEOUS Samuelsohn Guncheck--possibly a cashmere blend?*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! made by Samuelsohn, of the premier Canadian clothiers, founded in 1923, this beautiful jacket is a classic guncheck, with a dark taupe base with the gunchecking in peat black, autumn bracken, dark berry red, and rich dark forest green. The fabric label is missing, but the cloth is extremely soft with a wonderful, luxurious hand--I'd be very surprised indeed if this were not a blend of cashmere and wool. This is subtly darted, but is also cut with a 3/2 lapel, with a lovely roll. It has three button cuffs, and it is fully lined; it also appears to be fully canvassed. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in Canada.
> 
> This truly beautiful jacket comes complete with its original spare buttons in an interior pocket. It's in absolutely excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $55, or offer. *
> *
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> length: 30 1/2


Beautiful jackets . Wearing a 50R i feel like a freak.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*VESTS! Beautiful Tartan/Hunting Red Reversible Vest from Orvis; Classic Schott Leather Vest. FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*I have two lovely vests to pass on today--the Orvis is just in time for the holiday season, especially since I can have it boxed up and on its way to you by tracked Priority Mail first thing on Monday morning!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Reversible Vest by Orvis. MADE IN THE USA. *

This is a wonderful reversible vest, with red tartan on one side (Royal Stewart?), and classic Fox Hunting Pink (red) on the other. The dominant red side has two side pockets, while the tartan side lacks these. This is all wool, was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Claimed

Tagged a 42, this measures:
*
Width: 19 1/8
Length: 26 3/4

  

*2) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)


----------



## Esc8p

How about to guys with a passion for spices and making their own blends?



catside said:


> Free to pharmacists, chemists. Cuff links.


----------



## VaBeach

Esc8p said:


> How about to guys with a passion for spices and making their own blends?


The only Pharmacist I know is my daughter-in-law - drats. It is very kind of you to offer them.


----------



## catside

Esc8p said:


> How about to guys with a passion for spices and making their own blends?


Check your PM


----------



## Barnavelt

TweedyDon's listings of the last two days have been among the more drool-inducing in recent memory.


----------



## Barnavelt

Trimingham's of Bermuda medium weight tartan wool trousers
-Flat front, no cuffs
-No holes, marks, etc. interior yellowing at the pockets.
-Tagged 40L; waist laid flat; 19.5 inches (+1), 12 inch rise, 33 inch inseam (+2.5), 10 inch wide leg.

I love these trousers. This is just the pattern and color I am looking for in a pair of woolen tartan trousers and I even took them to my tailor to see if they could be made to fit me, but taking in the waist enough would have caused the back pockets to be too close together and thrown the whole thing off. They could use a good cleaning but add some cuffs and these are killer pants.

Asking Sold, thank you.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Barnavelt said:


> Trimingham's of Bermuda medium weight tartan wool trousers


Someone needs to scoop these pants up. I would kill to be able to shop at Trim's tomorrow.


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Someone needs to scoop these pants up. I would kill to be able to shop at Trim's tomorrow.


I'm waiting with baited breath to hear if I got my PM in first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben kills me... lol. He must have a GTH tattoo.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Reuben kills me... lol. He must have a GTH tattoo.


That, and I just sold those hats and am looking to celebrate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*COACH belt in glove-tanned cowhide. Sz. 34.*

Claimed!


----------



## sporto55

SOLD Pd. 


sporto55 said:


> *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Major Drops on Formal Wear!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
A) Allen Edmonds Patent Leather Formal Shoes. 11 1/2 AA. *

These are beautiful! I can add little to the pictures, except to say that these patent leather formal shoes are in excellent condition. They're a size 11 1/2 AA, and were made in the USA. Perfect for this year's holiday season!

*Asking $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome, as are international inquiries.*



   

*
B) FORMAL SHIRTS -- all now $10 each, CONUS!*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

1) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

2) Brooks Brothers. 16.5 - 34. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. CLAIMED

 

3) Brooks Brothers. 14.5-32. Wing collar. Requires studs. french cuffs. Very Good condition.

  

4) Monte Carlo.16 - 16.5. Micropleated front. Concealed placket with button fastening. Wing collar. French cuffs.

  

5) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.

 
*
C) TUXEDOS

1) IVY GRAIL! A BEAUTIFUL PEAK-LAPEL, DOUBLE BREASTED TUXEDO FROM LANGROCK OF PRINCETON!*



*A RARE example of an item from Langrock's original New Haven store!*​
I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beautiful tuxedo most certainly qualifies. First, it is from Langrock--THE Ivy store that was the epitome of Ivy Style during the Golden Age of Ivy clothing. Most closely associated with Princeton--where it was THE clothier--Langrock actually started in New Haven, serving Yale. Langrock has long gone from both Princeton and New Haven, but its reputation carries on intact--indeed, so storied is Langrock that even Langrock labels are in demand among collectors. And that makes this tuxedo very, very special indeed--for this was made not for the Princeton store, but for the original Langrock store in New Haven.

More information on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Bruce Boyer and Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

This tuxedo more than lives up to its august pedigree. It features peak lapels faced in grosgrain--the classic Ivy touch that is hardly ever seen on modern pieces. It is double breasted, with a formal 2 by 2 button configuration; it has a single button closure. The cloth that it is cut from is beautiful; heavier weight than modern pieces, it has a lovely solid heft to it, designed for parties in the large, chilly halls of Princeton houses and University. It presents as black at first sight, but on very close inspection it can be seen to consist of very thin vertical stripes of two very close shades of black--a detail that almost no-one will ever notice. It features a hand-finished buttonhole on the lapel, with a holding string just below it to secure the stem of your boutonniere. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, and the pockets are jetted. It features four sleeve buttons. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons to secure your suspenders. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

It was, of course, clearly made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues commensurate with its age. First, there is some minor rubbing to the peaks of the lapels. Second, there are three loose stitches on the underside of the lapels at the joint of the peak; this is a easy fix, or else could simply be ignored. There is some loose stitching in the lining of the trousers. There is also a small oval rub mark on the turn of the right lapel, as shown. Were I an ebay seller I would rate this as being in EXCELLENT VINTAGE CONDITION, but I prefer to be conservative in ratings, and so this is in Very Good condition overall, with no "vintage" caveats put on this!

This truly is a grail piece, and owing to its classic beauty and tradly solidity is ready to carry you through decades of holiday seasons. *As such, this really is a bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS!

*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+2 1/2)






        ​
*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Shawl Collar Tuxedo!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! A fairly recent offering by Brooks Brothers, this beauty is Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a beautiful shawl collar. It also features two covered button cuffs and a single button fastening. It has a single centre vent. The trousers have no belt loops, but feature buttons for suspenders (braces); they are, of course, flat front. They have the classic side stripe of all good formal trousers. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking $49, or offer.

Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2

waist 20 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*3) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*4) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

*From JoeTradly, the Father of the Thrift Exchange!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*5) VINTAGE TAILCOAT!*

This is wonderful! Made by varsity-Town Clothes, this is the real deal--a genuine tailcoat, not something put together to look like a tailcoat, as is so often the case with modern formalwear that's increasing worn almost as costume, rather than clothes. This features faced, peak lapels, six faux button closure, four button cuffs. The tails curve elegantly to the front on their facings, as they should, rather than hanging limply behind; the back is properly contoured and shaped, as shown, to ensure an elegant silhouette. This is fully lined, and features an interior side pocket--as it should!

This does have some minor issues. There is a tiny hole on one cuff, as shown, and the lapels have some shine to them at a certain angle in a certain light, as is to be expected given their age. There are also some small oval white marks on the underside of the lapel and in the lining. These will easily come out with dry cleaning, leaving no mark at all--this was stored in an attic in a large estate in Princeton, and these are the remains of spider egg cases, which are very very easy to remove!

*Overall, this in in Very Good condition, and a steal at just $39, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length to waist buttons: 17
Length to end of tail: 43



          

*6) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*7) CLASSIC Peak Lapel Tuxedo; trousers with side adjusters!*

This is lovely! A classic peak lapel tuxedo, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, flapped pockets, and three button cuffs. It has a single button closure. The trousers are flat-front, and feature a metal exterior side adjustor, which appears to give 2 - 3" addition to the current waist measurement. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $39, or offer.

*Measurements:

Tagged 44L.*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 32 (+2)



      

*8) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*10) Contemporary Bill Blass Tuxedo*

A lovely classic tuxedo, this recent offering by Bill Blass Eveningwear feature notch lapels and flapped pockets. It is darted, and has a single button closure and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. It is fully lined, and unvented. The trousers are pleated, and feature buttons for suspenders. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## sporto55

*Alan Paine Shetland Wool Crew Neck Sweater Brown. A dying Classic Sweater.*

*For Sale: Alan Paine Brown Shetland Wool Sweater. Excellent Condition. Size 42 $45.00 shipped to USA. Email for cost to ship abroad.
*Chest - 22"(Measured across the front, un-stretched, underarm to underarm) 
Sleeve - 35" (Center Back to Cuff), 
Back Length - 28"(Measured down the back from middle of neck) 









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Reuben

How is that Langrock still around?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Why did TweedyDon have to put up dinner jackets that would fit me when I'm absolutely flat broke? :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## drlivingston

Yikes! It's the reappearance of the scary mannequin!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fiddlermatt said:


> Why did TweedyDon have to put up dinner jackets that would fit me when I'm absolutely flat broke? :icon_headagainstwal


My exact thoughts, though we're at opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of size. :icon_smile:

We'll see what Christmas holds, I guess.


----------



## Barnavelt

It would fit me nicely without alterations but I have absolutely no idea when I would ever wear it. My home is already becoming a sort of clothing museum and I so much prefer to wear my wardrobe rather than admire it on a hanger.



Reuben said:


> How is that Langrock still around?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

The mannequin is back. I think we should call him "Andy".


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUITS--including MANY GRAILS! NWT Huntington 3/2 sacks, London-made mid-century three piece suit, Oxxford, more 3/2 sacks, yet more!*

I have a several beautiful suits to pass on today, including several that are new with all of their tags attached--including a pair of beautiful Huntington 3/2 sacks! I also have a GORGEOUS 1950s GRAIL three piece suit from the Army & Navy store in London, lots of 3/2 sacks, and a lovely glen plaid three-piece!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International orders are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in classic navy pinstripe!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic navy pinstripe cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely--a classic navy pinstripe with a lovely hand. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $125, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



         

*2) NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in miniature grey herringbone.*

This too is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic miniature grey herringbone cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely, and is one of the Ivy classics in both patterning and colourway. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $125, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



       

*3) BEAUTIFUL Three-Piece Suit in Glen Plaid. MADE IN THE USA!*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic and conservative small glen plaid in a medley of light and chestnut browns with a chicory blue stripe overcheck, this lovely three piece suit has a contemporary two button front, four button cuffs, and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a twin vent.

The vest features two fully functional front pockets, and an elasticated band at the back to ensure a perfect snug fit--this is still fully functional and shows no signs of age.

The trousers are uncuffed, and flat front.

This suit was Union made in the USA--and was produced for Pierre cardin, back before Cardin discovered the cash generating power of offshoring and diffusion lines. This is a great example of why you should not look to the label--or, if you do, be aware of when brands turned downwards, as this is a really lovely suit, easily comparable with the Huntingtons, above.

Although this suit is an older piece, it is in excellent condition, the only flaw being some loose stitching in the lining at one of the vents. This is lovely, and ready to go!

*Asking just $110, or offer, boxed shipped and insured in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 17 1/5
Inseam: 32 1/2 (+3)

Vest width: 19 1/2
Vest length: 27 1/2





           

*4) ABSOLUTE GRAIL! London-Made Three-piece Worsted Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1.*

This is absolutely astounding; the stuff that Ralph lauren's dreams are made of! This suit was made for a friend of the family who started his career as an officer in the exclusive Blues and Royals Guards regiment of the British army, and who then became a very senior civil servant in the UK Government. In retirement he ran his family's estate (mainly sheep, some arable; lots of good rough shooting and some decent fishing) on the Scottish Borders. His was a life well lived, and his suits (which I acquired form his son for presentation here) are a beautiful reflection of this.

The cloth of this suit is in modern terms heavyweight. It is a solid charcoal, and a beautiful example of mid-century British tailoring. This is just the type of suit george Smiley would have gone for when searching for the mole in British Intelligence! It features a three-button front, darting, military shoulders, and four button cuffs. The jacket is unvented. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed; the lining in this suit has been applied to ensure that it conforms to the shape of the jacket, as has been shaped, darted, and seamed accordingly. the jacket is unvented.

The vest has an adjustable back, four fully functional front pockets, and is fully lined. It is unvented. The trousers are pleated and beautifully cut and shaped. They feature buttons for braces (suspenders) on the exterior, and hence lack belt loops They have a button fly.

As is to be expected, this suit features vast amounts of handwork throughout. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Again, given the beauty, rarity, and provenance of this suit, it's an absolute bargain at just $*150, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.* Again, this really is an absolute steal.

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 3/4

Trousers:

Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 to let out)
Length: 32 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs.

Vest:

Width, across the cloth: 16
Length: 23 1/4, tip to tip.



         

*5) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Oxxford "Fawnskin" classic charcoal suit *

This is absolutely beautiful! This suit is Oxxford's "Manhattan" model, and is constructed from lovely, soft Oxxford Fawnskin cloth--so soft and with such a lovely hand and drape it might at first touch appear to be a cashmere blend. The suit is a classic and versatile charcoal grey. It is a contemporary two button front model, with daring and four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and half lined. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition; the sole flaw is a red cross on the interior tag to prevent return to Neiman Marcus.

*Asking just $95, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured.

Tagged a 44T, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 33

Waist: 19
Inseam: 33 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



    

*6) BEAUTIFUL & Classic IVY 3/2 suit by The Princeton Clothing Co. in miniature grey herringbone.*

This is an absolutely beautiful suit! Made for The Princeton Clothing Co., which was the runner-up Ivy company to the likes of Langrock, Hilton, Royce, and The English Shop, this beautiful suit is cut from a classic and versatile mid-grey cloth in miniature herringbone. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely 3/2 lapel. It is also subtly darted--unusual for a 3/2 jacket--and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This suit was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)



     

*7) GRAIL! Oxxford Super Worsted Suit in Classic Grey Glen Plaid.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Fully canvassed and half-lined, this beautiful suit is cut from a wonderful, heavier Super Worsted cloth, that gives it a beautiful hand and drape--and is sure to wear like iron. The colourway is also lovely--a medley of classic charcoals and midgreys in a classic glen plaid pattern. This is a lovely, lovely suit! It features a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. The trousers feature belt loops as well as buttons for braces (suspenders); they are also cuffed. They feature a very small and neat pleat that's about 1 1/2" vertical at the first belt loop on either side, for shaping.

The tailoring is, as you'd expect from Oxxford, excellent. This is from the "Heritage" line. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, or offer.

Tagged a 48T, this is smaller, measuring:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 191/8
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuffs.





    

*8) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, betweenm two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*9) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in dark navy*

This is another lovely suit from the top of Brooks Brothers' OTR line! Cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this lovely suit is cut from a mid-weight dark, dark navy cloth. It's fully canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It features pick stitching on the lapels. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suit is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in conservatively Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Measurements:

The now defunct size 46ML, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 3/4
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.



     

*10) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack in miniature grey herringbone!*

This is beautiful! Made as part of Brooks Brothers' old-school "346" line (not to be confused with the current outlet version of "346") this is cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional two button cuffs. It also has a single centre vent, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking $55, or offer.

Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/4 
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 20 1/2
Inseam: 28 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.





   

*11) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*13) H. Freeman Ivy Two Button Sack in Classic Grey*

This is that trad. rarity, a two button sack! This suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is cut as a sack, but has a contemporary two-button front, rather than a 3/2 closure. It has a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It's cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in classic and versatile grey. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This suit does has a small mark on the left-hand sleeve, as shown, which is faint and might come out with dry cleaning. As such, it is in in very Good condition, and hence I'm asking

*only $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 46L; Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
length: 30 1/2

Waist: 19 1/2
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1 1/4), with 2" cuff.



   

*14) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*

Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. With the exception of a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



   

*15) NWT Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*16) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$29 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*17) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*19) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$15, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*20) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flat front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*And yet more! Price Drops on previous listings!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*2) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*3) GORGEOUS Lambswool Hickey-Freeman in Dark Houndstooth, for Saks Fifth Avenue.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautiful, dark houndstooth cloth, the colourway of this beautiful jacket by Hickey-Freeman is a wonderful medley of forest green, peat black, and burnished conker brown, on a background of moss green. The cloth is lambswool, and has a wonderful hand and drape. This lovely jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined, as befits its status as an example of Hickey-Freeman's "Boardroom" line. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA expressly for Saks of Fifth Avenue. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31





        

*6) GORGEOUS Kilgour, French, and Stanbury Barleycorn tweed*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a stunningly beautiful barleycorn tweed, the colourway and patterning of this jacket is wonderful--from a distance, it appears to be a standard grey-blue herringbone, albeit one with no clear boning definition; when you get closer, it reveals as a barleycorn with beautiful flecks of forest green, sky blue, berry red, cream, and pumpkin orange throughout. This is a really, really lovely tweed, which is beautifully complemented by the use of leather wrap buttons in burnished chestnut brown on metal shanks--more elegant and far more rare than their football cousins.

The colourway and patterning of this jacket are fully justified by its construction. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs. The interior pockets all feature tab and button latches for security--a very nice touch and indicative of the attention to detail in this jacket. This jacket was made by Kilgour, French, and Stanbury, the British Savile Row tailoring firm, for Barney's of New York. This jacket was Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and hence is a steal at* just $55, or offer*--a steal for a jacket of this quality in this highly desirable size!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2




      

*7) GRAIL! Donegal Mist Tweed by Magee of Co. Donegal, Ireland.*

Donegal Mist tweed is simply wonderful--there's a reason that J. Press chose this cloth above all others to be the standard for its flagship line of tweeds! Woven from a blend of wool (60%), kid mohair (35%), and cashmere (5%), this tweed has an unrivalled hand and drape. This particular example is a beautiful herringbone that's a heathery mixture of moss green and sky blue for the coloured boning, and cream for the neutral complement boning, which is a wonderful, soft, and utterly Irish colourway. As with all Donegal Mists, the actual weaver who produced the cloth is identified, and his woven signature appears on the label. This jacket was made by Magee of Co. Donegal, Ireland--the premier Irish tweed makers.

The cut and construction of this jacket do full justice to the beautiful fabric that it's cut from. A contemporary two button closure, this jacket has two button cuffs with faux buttonholes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a classic British twin vent at the rear.

This jacket presents as being in excellent condition. However, it does have two blemishes--two small snag holes on the front. These are initially hard to see, but they are there--one of the right hand side and one on the left. They're small, and could be rewoven, or else you could simply ignore them--my preferred course of action!

Because of these, this jacket is only in Good condition (although without them it would be excellent), and so is *only $22, or offer.*

*Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
SLeeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31 1/2



    

*8) GRAIL! STUNNING British Country Hacking Jacket by Brooks Brothers. NWOT. UNWORN!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it was only tried on, once, after the basting from the pockets and the vents was removed--so this qualifies as being new, without tags, and unworn!

This is truly beautiful--possibly the pinnacle of Brooks' tailoring. It is cut from a gorgeous mossy-licheny green twill with a beautiful estate overcheck in winterberry red and dark bracken brown. The jacket's cut and construction do full justice to the beauty of the cloth. It features slanted hacking pockets, and a slanted ticket pocket, all of which are flapped with wonderful pattern matching throughout. It has a two button front, and sharp British darting; it also features twin vents, which are secured in place with a strip of lining fabric running horizontally in the interior--one of the hallmarks of a very, very well made jacket. It has four button cuffs, in a deep burnished chestnut brown.

This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It was recently Union made in the USA for Brooks Brothers. This is in immaculate condition.

Given the beauty of this jacket, and its sterling condition, i*t's a steal at just $75, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/2







      

*9) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*10) CLASSIC MADE IN THE USA Brown Herringbone Tweed by Anderson and Little.*

The brown herringbone tweed is a classic wardrobe staple--and this is a lovely example of one! Union made in the USA by Anderson and Little--a company that has recently been revived by one of the original family, with domestic production and superb customer service--this beautiful, robust jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a contemporary two button closure, and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single rear vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 32 1/2



    

*11) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

Like the Anderson and Little, above, this is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*12) STUNNING Made in Italy Brooks Brothers Plaid in CASHMERE and Wool
*
This is absolutely gorgeous!! First, the cloth that this beautiful jacket is cut from is simply wonderful; a lovely, complex plaid in forest green and autumn bracken on a dark taupe base, with a beautiful windowpane overcheck in sky blue. The cloth itself is a blend of cashmere (15%) and wool (85%) with a wonderful hand and drape. The jacket is half-canvassed, and lined in bemberg. It has a contemporary two button closure, and four buttons on each cuff. It was Made in Italy.

This jacket comes complete with its original packet of spare buttons, and its original spool of spare thread to attach them. Apart from some minor rumpling from storage, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it is possible unworn. This is a truly beautiful jacket, and an absolute steal at just $65, or offer.

*Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 32 1/4





     

*13) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$42, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



       

*14) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



    

*
15) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

*I HAVE NO IDEA WHY THIS HASN"T BEEN CLAIMED--it's GORGEOUS*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $35, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*16) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$20, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*17) RECENT Brooks Brothers glen plaid jacket in camelhair.*

This is wonderful! Made for Brooks Brothers, this beautiful jacket is cut from lovely soft camelhair, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid is a classic combination of greys, blacks, and creams. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a standard two button front, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and was made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*This is a steal at just $28, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*18) GORGEOUS Brookstweed 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Brookstweed jackets have always been a favourite of mine, and this shows why! Cut from a lovely Donegal-esque tweed in salt and pepper with flecks of green, gorse yellow, berry red and pumpkin orange, this is just the sort of tweed that's perfect for Fall!

Plus, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll; it also features the classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and made in the USA. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, for this beautiful Ivy classic!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*19) Land's End Tweed with elbow patches and patch pockets!*

This is a very nice tweed indeed from Land's End! featuring elbow patches and the ever-desirable three patch pockets, as well as a fully functional throat latch, this jacket shows that Land's End can do things right when they try! The jacket's patterning is a lovely glen plaid, and the colourway is very autumnal. This jacket is fully lined, was made in the USA, and features a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22 or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*20) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*21) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*22) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*23) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $35--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*24) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on shearling and leather!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with tracked, Priority shipping at cost.

Also as always ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1. GORGEOUS shearling coat from Bloomingdale's.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made from genuine shearling, this coat is both beautiful and functional. Cut from durable and luxurious shearling, the fleece interior of this coat is beautifully warm. The colouring of this coat is wonderful, with a dark chocolate brown exterior and a rich mocha interior; the exterior shell has a slightly "flecked" effect under certain lighting conditions, rather like the flecks and sparkles of light on snow--hence the designation of this colouring as "black snowtop".

The jacket is beautifully cut, and features two front slanted pockets and one interior security pocket. It has a button fastened front, with all the buttons being beautifully secure, and military style cuffs which can be turned back to show the shearling lining. The sleeves are shearling lined, and the neck is designed to show off the warm interior or else be fully fastened. The locker chain is intact and solidly secured, and the front corners at the hem are reinforced with the leather facing--a very nice touch that speaks of the attention to detail that went into this coat. The buttonholes are all reinforced with leather backing, too.

This coat was designed in Canada, and was made for Bloomingdale's. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and will last you for decades with good care.

*Asking just $95, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS.*

*Tagged a 42, this measures:*

Chest: 24 (remember, this is a shearling, and so this measurement is slightly larger than normal)
Sleeve: 25 from shoulder; c. 37 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 23 1/2 (see sleeve measurement, above; the shoulder slopes as always in shearlings, so this is larger than usual)
Length: 33





             

*2) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani leather jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $75, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New Southwick tweed, updates, and drops*

*Southwick for H. Davis and Sons 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Regular
*Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC
Asking *$55* or offer



*Southwick 3/2 sack tweed ~ 42 Long
*
I've been holding onto this for myself but the shoulders are just a touch too wide so I need to get it to a new home.

3/2 front closure, two button sleeves, quarter-lined, single vent. Feels to be fully canvassed. A beautiful light blue/gray tweed. I cannot find any flaws.

Measures 19" in the shoulders, 22" pit to pit, 25" sleeves (+2), and 32" BOC.

Asking $70 > $65 > *$60* shipped or offer.
*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christphper LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $60 > *$55* or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC
*

TIES*

Assume silk unless otherwise noted.



Group 1: $15 > $14 > *$13* each - all 57" long
a) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD bird emblematic (seagulls?) 3 1/8" wide
b) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD foulard 3 1/8" wide
c) Hunt Club Clothiers fishing lure emblematic 3 1/4 wide



Group 2: $15 > $14 > *$13* each
a) Robert Talbott navy/green repp 3 3/8" x 57
b) Lands End green/navy/red/gold repp 3 3/8" x 57
c) Robert Talbott for Michael David LTD. navy/green/red repp 3 1/4 x 57


Group 3: $10 > $9 > *$8* each
a) Brooks Brothers navy/green/grey/red repp 3 3/4" x 57"
b) Bert Pulitzer blue/red repp 3 3/4" x 56"
c) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red/gold repp 3" x 56"
d) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red repp 3" x 56"
e) J. Crew repp 3 1/4" x 57"


Group 4: $10 > $9 > *$8 *each
a) Rivetz of Boston navy w/red stripe 3 1/4" x 55 1/2"
b) Brooks Brothers brown w/ red and gold stripe 3 3/8" x 54"
c) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 56"
d) *CLAIMED*
e) *CLAIMED*


Group 5: $10 > $9 > $8 each
a) Taylor Tie teddy bear emblematic poly 3" x 55"
b) Pintail "Fore!" poly 3 1/4" x 55"
c) Keyes and Lockwood golfer in a bunker poly 3 1/2 x 57"

Pendleton wool tartan - 3" x 55" - asking $15 > $14 > $13


*Brooks Brothers foulard pocket square 
*Asking *$15 *or offer.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I really want to get these out the door; don't
want to have to keep them around for a whole year...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Ties in Excellent Condition!*
> 
> *While getting some ties ready for listing, I realized that I better get
> the Christmas one out there!*
> 
> *Price include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Towncraft Navy Christmas Emblematic*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition* Jingle Bells, Batman smells...!
> *57" x 3.75"*, 100% Polyester, Made in USA
> *PRICE: $10 > $8*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Austin Manor Navy Valentine's Day Emblematic*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition* (Still has the paper tag on it.)
> Thought I might get a jump on V-Day...
> *58" x 3"*, 90% Polyester/10% Silk, Made in USA
> *PRICE: $10 > $8*
> 
> *Both Ties for $18 > $15*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

Fendi silk knit tie in copper color

$16 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

Size 10 NOS Made in USA Converse All-Star sneakers

Off-white hi-tops, appear to be NOS and unworn.

Asking $55 shipped or offer.


----------



## plupy

Another Bump. 15s are SOLD 15.5s are still available.
VINTAGE 1980s BROOKS BROTHERS OCBD SHIRTS
Here is a sweet foursome of Vintage Brooks Oxford shirts in 15 and 15.5 x 33, the six-button models from the 80s. All are super clean & appear to have been well maintained. You can see there are laundry marks but no wear to cuffs & collars or any other condition issues. They are all about the same size and I haven't taken detailed measurements -- but if you know your size in Vintage Brooks you should be all set. I'm lousy at measuring sleeve length but lying flat, from cuff to cuff across the back the measurement is about 62.5"; the top of the sleeves from the base of the shoulder seam to the edge of the cuff is about 23 3/4" and the bottom seam on the sleeve from base of armhole to edge of the cuff is about 21 1/4". Happy to take more detailed measurements if you wish and if the fit is wrong I'll take a return as these shirts are easy to move.

I have:

Classic Blue in 15.5 -- one side seam has unravelled a bit, which used to happen frequently on these shirts -- doesn't show much.
Grayish Lavender ("Plum"?) SOLD
Blue university stripe in 15.5 (smudge on label but not on collar, as photo might indicate)
Pinkish red university stripe SOLD

I'll price them at $25 each shipped. $2 discount per shirt if you buy more than one and if you buy them all I will make it $90 shipped. Payment by Paypal regular, not gift, as I like to print postage from Paypal. Thanks and holler if you have any questions.


----------



## dkoernert

Bump and drop to $45 CONUS or offer. These are killer!!



dkoernert said:


> Clearing out the old closet and trying to pass some things along.
> 
> Black Florsheim Imperial LWB's 10.5D excellent condition, v-cleat heel, soles have TONS of life left. $45 CONUS, or offer.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> LLBean Norwegian sweater
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 27.5
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean lambswool vest in sage green
> Made in Scotland
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25.5
> Length: 28
> 
> *$21 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Blair ties
> Made in USA
> 
> *$14 conus each*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Eddie Bauer wool shirt-jac
> Made in USA
> Size M
> 
> *$31 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Four Brooks Brothers pinpoint ocbd's
> *$17 conus each
> *
> 16.5 x 32 Made in USA must iron
> 15.5 x 34 must iron
> 16.5 x 35
> 17 x 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar broadcloth
> 15 x 34
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ls sportshirt
> Size M
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Long time lurker, first time poster. So: "...tell us your "measurements" and what items you might be looking for." Looking for OCBDs, _must_-iron 17-34 or -35 (I've found that the arms tend to shrink, and I don't mind a little extra there), of which I have only two white ones right now, alas. Also trad jackets, of which I have none right now, in size 46 (usually). I'm 6'1", so not usually 46L.

I can offer items here, right? I have a red university stripe BB OCBD on which the arms have shrunk by 1.5", but is otherwise in very good shape.


----------



## hooker4186

Updating sold items and consolidating some posts and some price drops. 

Barbour "The Country Shirt." Short sleeve, orange plaid check. Excellent pre-owned condition. 


Tagged a US Large
Measurements are:
Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 10"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 30"
*$15 **(TAKE BOTH BARBOURS FOR $25 SHIPPED)
*








Barbour "The Country Shirt." Short sleeve, blue, white, plaid check. Excellent pre-owned condition. 

Tagged a US Large
Measurements are:
Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 10.25"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length: 30"
*$15 (TAKE BOTH BARBOURS FOR $25 SHIPPED)

*











Hickey Freeman cotton plaid flannel tan and blue gingham shirt.
Tagged a Small but runs more like an X large.
Measurements are:
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 31"
*$15

*








A few ties
Trafalgar red oxford weave 3.5" x 58" asking *$10*








Trafalgar green and purple 3.5" x 59.5" (small nick in the back by the keeper - not visible when worn) asking *$10*








Current label paisley Hickey Freeman - 3.25" x 60" - asking *$12
*








Brooks Brothers Makers Tie - 4" x 58.5" - asking *$15
*


----------



## dorji

Drop $20 shipped, or offer. 


dorji said:


> Brooks Brothers wool tweed sack, 41L. Nice charcoal herringbone, fresh cleaned, zero issues besides being too big for me. $30 or offer, PM with interest :icon_smile:_
> P2P: 22"
> SH: 19"
> BOC: 32"
> SL: 24.75", both sleeves same
> Waist at point (middle) button: 20.5" this has been slightly taken in, and can be reversed if desired.
> _
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/1rkf.JPG/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/k5fj.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/8hfu.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tmfv.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/eugf.jpg/


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sport Coats!*

*UPDATES!*

*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*


*Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*

The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
 

*VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.

There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25 > $23**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*
*HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1987.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30 > $28* 

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1480920#post1480920
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1480914#post1480914
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1480917#post1480917
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1482634#post1482634
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1482190#post1482190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## JackFlash

Monday morning bump.



JackFlash said:


> NOS with tags madras from Langrock Princeton (more pictures). Nice article from Bruce Boyer on Langrock here. Both tagged 35. Actual measurements below:
> 
> Blue:
> 35 in (waist, with 1.25 to let out)
> 11.5 in (rise)
> 37 in (inseam)
> 8 3/8 in (leg opening at inseam measure of 32 in)
> 
> Yellow:
> 34.75 in (waist, with 1.25 to let out)
> 11 6/8 in (rise)
> 37 in (inseam)
> 8 2/8 in (leg opening at inseam measurement of 32 in)
> 
> As my second post, again, karma pricing: *$35 each (original marked price) or $65 for both, including shipping CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Culwell & Son gray herringbone flap patch sport coat (more pictures). Almost no shoulder padding. Fabric is very soft and relatively light weight. Incredibly comfortable. *$35 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> Measurements:
> 18 2/8 in (shoulder seam to shoulder seam)
> 22 3/8 in (pit to pit)
> 31 in (BOC)
> 21.25 in (waist)
> 24.5 in (arm)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

*THE GREAT TIE (ALMOST) GIVEAWAY!* 

*6 TIES FOR $30, SHIPPED IN CONUS!*

*12 TIES FOR $50, SHIPPED IN CONUS!*

*18 TIES FOR $70, SHIPPED IN CONUS!*

*Choose any that you want--no restrictions apart from availability! ​*
*International inquiries welcome, too!*​
1) Robert Talbott Studio. Absolutely gorgeous! A small rub at the tip. 3 7/8".

  

2) Stefano Milano. Hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".



3) B. J. Keats. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/8".

 

4) Paul Stuart, for Burke and Boswell. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

  

5) Polo, by Ralph Lauren. From back when Polo was good! Excellent condition. 3".

 

6) Vintage Wallach's. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3".

 

7) Ducks in flight, by Bert Lawrence. Keeper is off on one side, and there's a small shadow smudge on the right hand side of the blade, as shown.

  

8) Rutgers tie. Vintage; Very Good condition. 3".

 

9) Polo. Back from when Polo was good, this depicts riding boots and hat. 2 7/8". Excellent condition.

  

10) Monmouth Park emblematic. Almost certainly all silk. 3 3/4". There is a small brown spot on the gold stripe near the end of the blade, hence just Very Good condition.

 

11) Ryder and Amies heraldic. Polyester. I assume this is a college crest? 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

  

12) Whales, for the tradly store of diTorio's of Pennington, NJ. Polyester. 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for the keeper being off on one side; also a thread pull near the top. So, Very Good condition overall.

 

13) Craigmill shetland tie. Made in Scotland. 3 1/2". Very Good condition.

 

14) Dress Mackenzie tartan. Made in Scotland by Kinloch Anderson. Very Good condition; some minor rumpling from storage. 3 3/4".

 

15) NOS straight tie. Excellent condition! 2 1/8".

 

16) Midbrown. Unknown maker or fabric, but likely wool. 2".



17) Paco Rabanne. ALl wool, made in West Germany! Excellent condition. 2 1/16".

 

18) Pips by Rooster. All wool. APpears more brown that it seems in the pictures! 1 3/4". Excellent condition;

 

19) Bert Pulitzer small pattern. Excellent condition. 3".

 

20) Solid Black 1960s uniform tie. Awesomely vintage! 4".

 

21) VINTAGE paisley for The Princeton University Shop. A lovely classic paisley! 3 3/4". Excellent condition!

 

22) The English SHop of Princeton. A striking paisley by Jacobs Roberts. 3 1/2". Excellent condition!

 

23) Christian Dior. All silk--utterly 1960s! 2 3/8". Very Good/Excellent condition.

 

24) The English SHop of Princeton/Liberty of London. A bold paisley! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4'.

 

25) Bill Blass paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".



26) Unknown maker; Made in USA. Silk. Broken paisley design.

 

27) Carlo Ricci. A lovely, luxurious pattern! Handmade from Italian fabric. 4". Excellent condition.

 

28) Mallory and Church of London; tie made in USA. 3 1/2". Excellent condition.

 

29) Keys and Lockwood of New York; tie made in the USA. 3 3/4". A lovely, classic tie!

 

30) Christion Dior; stylized Fall leaves. A wonderful tie, perfect for Fall! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just

 

31) Brooks Brothers Makers. All silk; some discoloration to the lining, so Very Good condition.



32) LOVELY geometric tie. Unknown maker. 3". Excellent condition.



33) Banana Republic. Made in Italy. 4". Excellent condition.

 

34) Bert Pulitzer. A nice, classic tie. 3". Very good condition.

 

35) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

36) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

 

37) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A gorgeous, classic tie! 3". Excellent condition.

 

38) Austin Reed. Postage stamps! A very distinctive tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

39) Liberty of London. Release your inner Beaker person! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

40) Biplanes. Who doesn't like biplanes?? Made in Italy by beaufort for Tie Rack. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

41) Chaps for Ralph Lauren ski-ing pattern; snowflakes, boots, skis! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

  

42) Robert Talbott. A lovely, classic subdued tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition.

 

43) Australian animals tie! This is delightful. No keeper, or fabric content; likely poly/silk. 3 3/4". Delightful!



44) Austin Reed Paisley. 3 3/4". Excellent condition.



45) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4. Excellent condition.

 

46) Brooks Brothers Makers. A rare yellow tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. .

 

47) Christian Dior. A very nice tie! 3 1/4". Excellent condition.

 

*BOWTIES*

*All ties are adjustable unless otherwise noted.*

[
48) Broader orange and black stripe. Excellent condition.

 

49) Blue paisley-esque pattern. Very Good/Excellent condition.


----------



## Dimitri

Has anyone, per chance, got a pair of size 10 Bass bucks?

They have to be Bass because its the only maker I know my size in. I have a pair of 10 1/2M brown suede Bass bucks I'm willing to trade or sell.


----------



## Dmontez

Bump, and Drop just got the e-mail that a pair of Tanker boots arrived early from Alden to Leffot, and I was not ready for it, so I am trying to liquidate some stuff.

If you have any interest in this please just make an offer. I've got some AE Mora's that are going up on Feebay shortly, but those are less than perfect and were 2nds to begin with so I don't think there would be much interest from the AAAC community, but if you are looking for a double monk from AE these are the Mora's not the Nuemora the original Mora had the round toe, not the chiseled toe that the Nuemora has, and they are 11D.



Dmontez said:


> I know it's not necessarily Trad, but maybe someone here might want it. 46L brown jacket. I use it as a blazer and I feel as though it works best with medium grey flannels. It's got the 6X2 button stance with one of the nicest rolls on the lapel I have ever seen. If the measurements seem just a little off it's because I bought the jacket knowing it was to big for me, and had the sleeves shortened but made sure that they left all of the excess fabric there has to be atleast 2 extra inches for the sleeves to be lengthened. It is a truly awesome jacket with the nicest hand, and drape I've felt. I know that it has something to do with the jacket being "15 mil 15" here is a thread with some good information on the "15mil15" https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...is-Ermenegildo-Zegna-from-Sartorial-Solutions
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20"
> BOC: 33 1/4
> P2P: 24"
> Sleeves 24 1/2 (atleast 2 extra inches to let out)
> 
> In the sales forum I am asking 100.00, but I am open to offers.


----------



## CMDC

A handful of new items, all in excellent condition--no flaws.

Brooks Brothers must iron blue uni-stripe ocbd w/unlined collar
16 x 32

$22 conus










Brooks Brothers Milano cut khakis in British khaki
Flat front, no cuff
38 x 30

$24 conus



















Three ties: $16 conus each
Brooks Brothers Made in England 3.75
Rooster Made in USA wool challis 3.5
Harrod's by John Comfort Made in England 3.5


----------



## M Go Crimson

Few shirts from my own closet for bigger guys. Free shipping to the CONUS

NIB Brooks Brothers must iron *Regular fit* OCBDs 18x35 in blue and white - $40 each
Like new, never worn, BB must iron *Regular fit *OCBD 18x35 in blue university stripe (washed and hung dry 3x to assess shrinkage) - $25
Like new, worn 1x, BB Ainsley spread collar *Regular fit *non-iron shirt 17.5x34 in white - $25
Like new, worn 1x, BB Ainsley spread collar *Slim fit *non-iron shirt 17.5x35 in white - $25









And a pair of navy wide-wale cords that I picked up from here but never wore
NWT Corbin made in the USA tagged W40. Flat front, 4 pocket, unfinished hem. Measures 20'' across waist, 37'' inseam, 12.5'' front rise
$30 shipped


----------



## drlivingston

Why is it no longer simple to start a sales thread? What is the purpose of Panjo Marketplace?


----------



## CMDC

This was given to me a while back as a gift but it's the wrong size. I wore it once hoping that it would work out but it is simply too big for me. This is in absolutely perfect condition, as close to NWOT as you can get. You will not be disappointed.

Pendleton made in USA blackwatch worsted wool shirt

Size L

*SOLD*


----------



## catside

Looking for Barbour liner, 44 snap in or 46 zip in.


----------



## drlivingston

Selling some shirts... They are very nice without stains or holes. I will make the pricing easy. $17.50 per shirt shipped or $15 per shirt if you order two or more.

1) Paul Stuart 17.5 x 35 green, blue, and white, 100% cotton, made in Canada ****SOLD****

2) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 blue, spread collar, French cuff, 100% cotton, made in Ireland ****SOLD****

3) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 white herringbone pattern with salmon stripe, spread collar, French cuffs, 100% cotton, made in Ireland



4) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 blue with salmon square pattern, spread collar, French cuffs, 100% cotton, made in Ireland



5) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 blue and white stripe, spread collar, French cuffs, 100% cotton, made in Ireland



6) Canali Large black with purple and silver squares, hidden collar buttons, 100% cotton, "Canali" logo buttons, made in Italy




7) Ermenegildo Zegna XL olive green with mustard square pattern, 100% cotton, hidden collar buttons, MOP buttons, made in Italy



8) Hickey Freeman Sport XXL Fall color plaid, 100% cotton, point collar, made in Portugal



9) Brooks Brothers 346 original polo shirt, 16-4/5, pink, 100% cotton, made in the USA



10) Brooks Brothers 346, original polo shirt, 16-4/5, blue, non-iron, 100% cotton, made in Malaysia



11) Brooks Brothers 346, 16 x 35, white and gray stripe, 100% cotton, made in Malaysia



12) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, blue with darker blue stripe, 100% cotton, made in Hong Kong



13) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, white tattersall, 100% cotton, made in the USA ****SOLD****

14) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, white with mustard outlined dark blue stripes, 100% cotton, made in Malaysia



15) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, dark blue with white dual mini-stripe, 100% cotton, made in the USA


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hey-O!

I picked up a couple of shirts the other day that weren't a good fit for my Etsy shop, but I thought might be of interest to somebody on here...

*LL Bean SIGNATURE Button Down Collar Dress Stripe Shirt Size M or 16 1/2 x 35.* Made in Malaysia.

Features: 100% Cotton, Button Down Collar, Flapped Chest Pocket, Straight-Cut Yoke, Locker Loop, Center Box Pleat, Single-Button Barrel Cuffs, & Gusseted Shirt Tails.

*$35 Shipped ANYWHERE THE MAIL GOES.*



Neck: 16 1/2 inches.
Shoulders: 19 inches.
Chest: 42 inches.
Waist: 42 inches.
Sleeves (Center of Yoke to Edge of Sleeve): 35 inches.











*Vineyard Vines "WHALE SHIRT" OCBD Size L16 1/2 x 36 1/2.* Made in China.

Features: 100% Cotton, Button Down Collar, NO Chest Pocket, Split Yoke, Center Box Pleat, & Single-Button Barrel Cuffs.

*$35 Shipped ANYWHERE THE MAIL GOES.*



Neck: 16 1/2 inches.
Shoulders: 21 inches.
Chest: 53 inches.
Waist: 52 inches.
Sleeves (Center of Yoke to Edge of Sleeve): 36 1/2 inches.









PM with Inquiries... THANKS! :icon_smile:


----------



## DavidW

*New Old Stock Corbin Pants*

Regrettably, this great find of vintage, unworn, tags still on, classic pants are too slim for me. Tagged 33" waist with unfinished bottoms, they have a traditional Ivy League cut, with a higher rise and slim legs. What many, including me, are always looking for but can never find. Labelled "Prime Tropical" they are a very nice, light wool and polyester blend in what I'd call a dark khaki. They have a great drape and would look well in all seasons with a blazer or a tweed sport coat. Note that they are cut slim so would be better on a lanky 33" or an average 32" waist. I'm disappointed but someone should have them for what I paid-$22 shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Landsdowne Ireland rugby shirt
> This is essentially NWOT. Doesn't appear to have ever been worn. I have one of these myself and its fantastic. Good heft to it.
> Tagged XXL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 35.5
> 
> *$25 conus*


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FLORSHEIM IMPERIAL LWB -- BLACK GRAIN LEATHER -- 9.5 C -- $55 shipped CONUS.


























I've finally admitted to myself that there is no insole that will make these shoes fit me properly. My loss is your gain. In my ownership (purchased used), I've worn them a handful of times, polished them a bit, and had the original V-cleat "suicide" heels replaced with rubber ones. I'd rate the condition as pretty good. There is some wear to the uppers, a bit of wear on the soles and heels, and slight discoloration to the lining. The pictures are from the summer, but I'm just getting around to listing these now.

$55 shipped CONUS. Talk to me if you want them elsewhere.


----------



## CMDC

Two beautiful Paul Stuart suits, sized almost identically (1 inch difference in the chest).

$85 conus each or $150 for the pair

Light charcoal w/ light blue pinstripe in lightweight flannel
2 button, darted
Side vents
Trousers flat front and cuff

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26

Trousers 40 waist; 30 inseam














































Navy nailhead
2 button, darted
Single vent
Trousers forward pleat and cuff

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

Trousers 40 waist; 30 inseam


----------



## Reuben

First, a want of mine then a couple bow ties for sale.

*Wanted*: Robert Talbott 50/50 wool/silk emblematics, woven in England and hand-sewn in America. Let me know if you have any you're interested in getting rid of, here's a couple of pictures of one of the ones I have:


















*For sale*: two Carrot & Gibbs bow ties, pretty sure they're NWOT. Picked these up from a thrift store that got all the remnants from a local men's liquidations and they were stashed with the other items from that donation. $15 each or both for $25



















Related note, there's still a decent amount of NWT pants there, mostly unfinished, mostly summery fabrics like seersucker, linen, or poplin, and some GTH-ish red and black ones.


----------



## WillBarrett

Reuben said:


> First, a want of mine then a couple bow ties for sale.
> 
> *Wanted*: Robert Talbott 50/50 wool/silk emblematics, woven in England and hand-sewn in America. Let me know if you have any you're interested in getting rid of, here's a couple of pictures of one of the ones I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For sale*: two Carrot & Gibbs bow ties, pretty sure they're NWOT. Picked these up from a thrift store that got all the remnants from a local men's liquidations and they were stashed with the other items from that donation. $15 each or both for $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related note, there's still a decent amount of NWT pants there, mostly unfinished, mostly summery fabrics like seersucker, linen, or poplin, and some GTH-ish red and black ones.


Phenomenal tie.


----------



## Dr. D

Some drops on these jackets that are still available:

Flannel blackwatch jacket by Stuart Shaines of New Hampshire
2 button without darts, 3 buttons on the cuffs, half lined
Very good condition
Tagged 40R but may fit a 38R as well

chest: 42
shoulder: 18
sleeves: 25.5
length BOC: 30

$35 shipped





J. Press light brown broken herringbone tweed
3/2 sack with 2 patch pockets, swelled seams on the lapels, and the old J. Press shoulders we all know and love. The label indicates this is from the New Haven/Cambridge/NYC/SF era. This is a soft medium-weight tweed, not thick and scratchy. I see no loose threads or any signs of wear, although there is a faint mustard-colored stain on the inside above the lowest buttonhole. I did not try to treat it so it my come out or it couldbe ignored since it is inside the jacket (and truthfully, I didn't notice it until I went back to take pictures) - click the last thumbnail for a closer look.
no tagged size

chest: 46
shoulder: 18.5
sleeve: 25
length: 30.5

SOLD





Brooks Brothers Makers navy sack flannel blazer
3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets (including open breast pocket), swelled seams, quarter lined, Golden Fleece buttons
tagged 43RG

chest: 46
shoulder: 18.75
sleeve: 24.5
length BOC: 30.5

SOLD





Andover Shop dark green flannel sportcoat
Fully lined with a green lining and yellow piping, this is a heavy flannel jacket in a deep green color so you won't be mistaken for a member of Augusta National. It is Andover's trademark 2-button sack cut and was made in 1986 according to the pocket tag. On close inspection I realized one of the front golden buttons does not match the others, but that is an easy fix if your OCD won't let you leave it the way it is.

no tagged size
chest: 45
shoulders: 19
sleeve: 24.25
length BOC: 30.5

SOLD





Brooks Brothers vintage 346 camel hair 3/2 sack
Fully lined with 2 patch pockets. I had this dry cleaned and noticed a few tiny wear spots have developed. Anyone that deals with vintage camel hair knows that moths love camel hair and many jackets look fine until they are cleaned and that is when the loosened fibers break. That is why finding a camel hair jacket without wear is quite difficult. The spots are quite small and you don't notice them unless you get really close and look for them, but they are there - I took a picture next to a dime to show scale.
no tagged size

chest: 23
shoulders: 18.5
sleeve: 24
length BOC: 29.5

$35 shipped











Burberry balmacaan, size 36R. This is the classic "Made in England" cotton/poly model that includes the matching zip-out 100% wool liner. I purchased this from ebay and the seller was way way off on the measurements. The pocket tag is missing but the tag Burberry sews under their neck label indicates this is a 36R (and the liner is similarly tagged a 44R, which is most likely the British sizing). I am a 40R and this fits me snug with just an OCBD, so it will work well for a 36R that wants to wear it over a suit jacket or sweater.

It is in good shape but needs a trip to the cleaners as it is dirty, especially along the pockets. The liner looks perfect and zips smoothly. Upon close inspection, I found a two small snags near the bottom and some small white marks that may come out with cleaning (please see the pics with a quarter as a size reference).

chest: 45
length: 40
raglan sleeve: 32*

*I took the measurement from the back of the neck down, as you would measure a dress shirt. I wear a 33 sleeve shirt and I think the 32 is accurate

$35 shipped (the liner alone sells for more than this!)


----------



## Dr. D

Verdi Operas emblematic
La Traviata, Aida, Macbeth, Lombardi, Falstaff, and many more
no keeper - 100% polyester
2.875 x 57"
$6



Wright & Co Christmas tree emblematic
no label, likely polyester
3.5" x 58"
$6



Hardy Aimes paisley
Label says "14 Saville Row London" so this was likely made before the company sold out (and subsequently bankrupt)
vibrant brick color, very thin silk
3.75" x 57"
$10



Dogs emblematic tie from LLBean
Brand new in the package
Sells for $25 on their website: 
$12



The Hub Ltd. made expressly by Jacobs Roberts Ltd
interior label says "3 Thread all silk English Repp"
57" x 3.125"
$6



Bert Pulitzer
navy with red/white stripes
All silk
58" x 3.25"
$7



Burgundy/silver/khaki wide repp stripe
Made expressly for The Crimson Shop of Cambridge, MA
54" x 3.125"
$6



Cape Cod Neckwear
Santa emblematic
100% polyester
56" x 3.25"
$6



Euro emblematic
100% polyester
57" x 4"
$5



Cliff Allen of Amherst
extremely delicate with handrolled edges - looks like it was made from a handkerchief
66% wool and 34% silk
54" x 2.5"
$5



Brooks 346
I think this is ancient madder - it is very soft, with a peached microsuede touch 
The color is a deep muted brown which again suggests madder
but I have never seen a "346" madder before so the price reflects this
pure silk - printed in Italy and made in USA
59" x 3.75"
$5



Brooks Brothers Makers
green with yellow and red stripes
65% silk and 35% poly
56" x 3.375
$6



Tools emblematic
"Created for Smithsonian Institution by Prince Consort"
55.5" x 3.125"
$6



------------------------------

Dunhill
navy with ecru and brown stripes
linen and silk
59" x 3.625"
$10

Dunhill
gold-tinged olive with ecru and navy stripes
linen and silk
58" x 3.75"
$10



Dunhill khaki and cream plaid
has the trademark Dunhill "d" in the design on the front
small fold mark on the front - may come out with steaming
100% silk
58" x 3.625"
$8



TAKE ALL 3 DUNHILLS FOR $20

----------------------------------------------

J. Press Burlington knot 
wool challis
green with yellow pinecones
57" x 3.375"
$15


J. Press Burlington Knot
wool challis
dark green with navy pinecones
57" x 3.25"
$15


TAKE BOTH WOOL CHALLIS FOR $25



"Ties of Honor" official US regimental
Distinguished Service Cross regimental stripe (thanks, EVT)
black with royal blue/red/white stripes
100% silk
61" x 3.625"
FREE TO A VETERAN
$10 for anyone else (all proceeds donated to my local VFW)



"Ties of Honor" official US regimental - Vietnam 
black with green and yellow stripes
100% silk
61" x 3.625"
FREE TO A VIETNAM VETERAN
$10 for anyone else (all proceeds donated to my local VFW)


----------



## sporto55

*Alan Paine Brown Shetland Wool Sweater*

*For Sale: Alan Paine Brown Shetland Wool Sweater. Excellent Condition. Size 42 $45.00 shipped to USA. Email for cost to ship abroad.
*Chest - 22"(Measured across the front, un-stretched, underarm to underarm) 
Sleeve - 35" (Center Back to Cuff), 
Back Length - 28"(Measured down the back from middle of neck)








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mayostard

CMDC said:


> Two beautiful Paul Stuart suits, sized almost identically (1 inch difference in the chest).


ARGH the dreaded PS SEMI tall. :| Foiled again!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Dr. D said:


> "Ties of Honor" official US regimental
> unknown regiment - I searched and this one is not for sale anymore
> black with royal blue/red/white stripes
> 100% silk
> 61" x 3.625"
> FREE TO A VETERAN
> $10 for anyone else (all proceeds donated to my local VFW)


That is the Distinguished Flying Cross.


----------



## Orgetorix

I'm looking for a black grosgrain bow tie, if anyone has one available. PM me, please.


----------



## JackFlash

Yellow Langrock madras has been sold. Blue and the Culwell & Son gray herringbone still available. Thanks!



JackFlash said:


> NOS with tags madras from Langrock Princeton (more pictures). Nice article from Bruce Boyer on Langrock here. Both tagged 35. Actual measurements below:
> 
> Blue:
> 35 in (waist, with 1.25 to let out)
> 11.5 in (rise)
> 37 in (inseam)
> 8 3/8 in (leg opening at inseam measure of 32 in
> *
> Yellow has been sold! *
> 
> As my second post, again, karma pricing: *$35, including shipping CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Culwell & Son gray herringbone flap patch sport coat (more pictures). Almost no shoulder padding. Fabric is very soft and relatively light weight. Incredibly comfortable. *$35 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> Measurements:
> 18 2/8 in (shoulder seam to shoulder seam)
> 22 3/8 in (pit to pit)
> 31 in (BOC)
> 21.25 in (waist)
> 24.5 in (arm)


----------



## Dr. D

EastVillageTrad said:


> That is the Distinguished Flying Cross.


Thank you for the clarification - I added that to my post.

I knew ties were a tough sell around here but I didn't expect that I couldn't even give these away for free!


----------



## VaBeach

Dr. D said:


> Thank you for the clarification - I added that to my post.
> 
> I knew ties were a tough sell around here but I didn't expect that I couldn't even give these away for free!


I am a veteran and would not wear it. I wasn't awarded the medal. Donate anyway, the VFW will appreciate it.


----------



## Dr. D

VaBeach said:


> I am a veteran and would not wear it. I wasn't awarded the medal. Donate anyway, the VFW will appreciate it.


You're absolutely right.

Let me open this up then - if you know someone that earned the right to wear one of these ties and think they would like one or both, please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## mu2482

Giving this a bump before eBay.


----------



## mu2482

Sold pending payment!



mu2482 said:


> Hello Gents! As promised, I've photographed the new-in-box AE Walnut McAllister's, 9D. These are seconds, and show signs of having been tried on, only on carpet as the bottoms are smooth as a...baby's...bottom. These come with the box but did not come with shoe bags. Let's call it $165 including Fed Ex ground shipping.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/57f0.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/dh8m.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/0agt.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/kkzv.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/w1xw.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/oy6h.jpg/


----------



## VaBeach

Dr. D said:


> You're absolutely right.
> 
> Let me open this up then - if you know someone that earned the right to wear one of these ties and think they would like one or both, please PM me. Thank you.


Let me see what I can find.


----------



## hooker4186

Gone.


----------



## patelsd

Open to offers, would love to combine shipping.



patelsd said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS.
> 
> Jackets
> 1) Pendleton Tweed Jacket, tagged size L, quilted shoulder patch. 100% virgin wool. $45
> Measurements:
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 31"
> 
> 
> 2) Towncraft Trench, tagged size 42R. No fabric content tag. $40
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 40"
> 
> 
> Blazers/Sportscoats
> 1) Orvis Hopsack Blazer, tagged size 40L. Fully-lined, three roll two, center vented. $40
> Pit to pit: 21"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder: 19.75"
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> 
> 2) Orvis blanket plaid with suede elbow patches. Unvented, 1/4 lined, three roll 2, 100% wool. $40
> Jacket is in tremendous condition, there is only a little bit of a residue on one of the elbow patches as pictured.
> Tagged size: 42R
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Sleeve: 24.75"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 31"
> 
> 
> 3) La Barbera's Harris Tweed Blazer. Center vented, quarter lined, 100% pure Scottish wool, 2 button. $45.
> Tagged size: 42R
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 31"
> 
> 
> 4) Polo University Club blazer. black and purple plaid, no fabric content tag or size tag but is approximately 42R and wool. Fully lined , 2 button $35
> Pit to pit: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Length: 30"
> 
> 
> 5) Nordstrom Houndstooth blazer. 54% silk 46% wool. Center vented, fully lined, 2 button. $35
> Tagged size: 41L
> Pit to pit: 21"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"
> 
> 6) Gap Stone summer weight blazer, tailored fit, new with tags but needs to be dry cleaned because of a pair of black marks on the jacket, pictured in close ups. Fully lined, center vented, tagged size 46L. $40
> Pit to pit: 23 1/2"
> Sleeve: 27"
> Shoulder: 19 1/4"
> Length: 32 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Hickey Freeman sports coat, tagged size 40R, fully lined, center vented, 52% silk, 48% wool. $35
> Pit to pit: 20.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 31"
> 
> Shirts:
> 1) BB Makers and Merchants Slim fit, spread collar, french cuffs, 15.5 x 34. Pink and green stripes on a white shirt. $25
> 
> 
> 2) Orvis Reindeer Flannel, tagged size XL. $25


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just concluded a successful transaction with Barnavelt - it was a pleasure. Quick shipping too!


----------



## nohio

*Looking to trade*

I'm in need of pants (~32/32), shirts (~15/33), and sweaters (S). Anyone want to trade for the following items? (ask for a bunch if you like)

Harris Tweed
Brown/Tan/Green 
Flap pockets, center vent, leather buttons (1 on sleeve missing, one damaged)
3/4 lining - shows wear, couple of tears that do not affect appearance
Chest: 21.5
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve:25
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29.5









More pics


~40R Harris Tweed - Leishman by Tip Top (Made in Canada)
Brown/Tan/Grey 
Flap pockets, center vent, buttons show some wear
Full lining - intact, but shows some wear
Chest: 21
Waist: 20
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 31









More pics


~40 Harris Tweed - Woolen Square
Brown/Tan/Charcoal Herringbone
Patch pockets with flaps, center vent, leather buttons (excellent condition)
3/4 lined - couple of tears, signs of wear, but does not affect outward appearance
Chest: 21.5
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 30.5









More pics

~42 Harris Tweed - Winston Hill
Beige/Light Grey/Light Blue/Pink
Flap pockets, center vent, great leather buttons
3/4 lined - great condition
NOTE: There are a few small holes on the back. These are only visible when held up to the light and are not apparent when wearing the jacket.
Chest: 22
Waist: 20.5
Sleeve: 26.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31









More pics


~42 or 40S Harris Tweed (Unmarked - Made in USA)
Flap pockets, center vent, dark brown leather buttons (very good condition)
3/4 lined - intact, shows wear and a stain on one side.(stain does not show on jacket)
Chest: 22
Waist: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.25
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 29









More Pics


44R Brooks Brothers - Navy/Green/Beige Check
100% Wool - Made in USA
2-button, flap pockets, center vent
Fully lined - great condition (slightly loose on interior, right side)
In need of a pressing and missing one sleeve button, but otherwise excellent condition
Chest; 23.5
Waist: 23
Sleeve: 24.25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31









More pics

Deadstock Melton Winter Master - Made in the USA
100% Cotton Flannel
Tall Large
Two flap pockets
Blue, white, light blue, and pinkish red plaid
Chest: 24
Waist: 23.5
Sleeve: 26.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 34











Link to more photos

Lands' End Merino Wool Fair Isle V-neck Sweater - Small (100% Merino Wool)
Very smooth, light knit. Useful for layering under a sport coat or on its own indoors. Great colors. Slim fit. 
P2P: 19"
Length: 25.75"
Sleeve (from middle of collar): 33.5"








Alternate pic

Late-lamented Rugby "Shaggy Dog" Shetland - XS (100% Shetland wool)
P2P: 19.5
Length: 24.25
Sleeve (from middle of collar): 30.5








Alternate pic


----------



## DFPyne

I have a bunch of items I will be listing over the next couple days. First I will start with shoes.

I have two pairs of 10.5 C Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers.
Below are pictures of one of each pair. One pair looks slightly older then the other. Both have a V-Cleat. 
[$100 Shipped Each]

Pair 1: 654109 93606 (Needs New Laces and I Would Guess Slightly Older)


Pair 2:143010 93606










8D Marmocs Black Bit Loafers
[$35 Shipped]


~8C L.L. Bean Made in USA Camp Mocs with Goodyear Camp Sole
[$35 Shipped]


Message with questions or concerns. Offers welcome!


----------



## hooker4186

nohio said:


> Late-lamented Rugby "Shaggy Dog" Shetland - XS (100% Shetland wool)
> P2P: 19.5
> Length: 24.25
> Sleeve (from middle of collar): 30.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternate pic


PM sent!


----------



## CMDC

*Final Pre-Christmas offerings. This will be the last batch of items before the holidays. I'm going to be out of town from the 23rd until the 30th so I can get things out Saturday at the latest.* *Get yourself one last thrift exchange purchase for 2013. You deserve it.*

Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale corduroys. Outstanding condition w/minimal wear
Flat front, no cuff

38 x 32

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers pink must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
16x33

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/blue and red windowpane
17x33 slim fit

$23 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar tattersall
16 x 34

$23 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*44 R Southwick Sack Suit*
Charcoal Grey Mini-Herringbone
3/2 Roll Undarted
U.S.A.

$62 shipped CONUS
PM me if you have any questions

23" P2P
24" Sleeve (+3")
19.5" S2S
31.5" BoC

20" Waist (+2")
27" Inseam (+5" including cuff)

photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/44R Southwick Suit


----------



## Monocle

Southwick for Culwell & Son wool pinstripe 2 button business suit with moderate shoulder. Single vent. Red edged lining. Charcoal small herringbone with subtle light blue and red and white pinstripe. Resembles 40L, but check the numbers. W 21" L 32" Shoulder 18-1/2" Sleeve 26" Trousers are flat front with slit coin pocket, Two pocket back with one tab. 9 generous loops. Straight hem, No cuffs. Suspender buttons. About 1/2" only to let at waist. Hem has 2-1/4" excess. Waist 34" Inseam 31" In excellent shape. The lining at bottom right front edge needs about 2" of thread stitched. A trifle. Non-smoking storage. Flat rate usps $12.35 conus. I would prefer exchange. Silk, wool or cotton Ties 58-59" , wool trousers 40 x 32 cuffed or straight. OR one really nice clean white or striped OCBD 17.5 x 35. If not - $25.00 + Shipping US only







[/URL]


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers
Grey Flannel Pants
100% Wool
Made in USA

$30 shipped CONUS
PM me if you have any questions

20" Waist (+2)
12" Outseam
27" Inseam
3" Hem

Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB 40x27 Flannels


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers
Navy Blue Pants
100% Wool
Made in USA

$30 shipped CONUS
PM me if you have any questions

19.5" Waist (+3")
28" Inseam
3" Hem

Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/39x28 Blues


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brooks Brothers
Grey Pants
100% Wool
Made in USA

$30 shipped CONUS
PM me if you have any questions

19.5" Waist (+3")
28" Inseam
3" Hem

Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB grey pants


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful, practically brand new (rear vent still basted) F.R. Tripler & Co. 44R black overcoat. 
*****SOLD**** thanks!*


----------



## sbdivemaster

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful, practically brand new (rear vent still basted) F.R. Tripler & Co. 44R black overcoat. Fully lined, hook vent, 2 hand warmer pockets, 70% wool / 30% viscose.
> P2P-------25.5"
> Shoulder-21"
> BOC------46"
> Sleeve---26"
> It's a steal at $50 shipped!!


Exquisite! FR Tripler... someone that size NEEDS to get that coat!


----------



## plupy

Yet another bump. Take the 15.5s for $20 each before they go to evilBay. (15s already sold)


plupy said:


> Another Bump. 15s are SOLD 15.5s are still available.
> VINTAGE 1980s BROOKS BROTHERS OCBD SHIRTS
> Here is a sweet foursome of Vintage Brooks Oxford shirts in 15 and 15.5 x 33, the six-button models from the 80s. All are super clean & appear to have been well maintained. You can see there are laundry marks but no wear to cuffs & collars or any other condition issues. They are all about the same size and I haven't taken detailed measurements -- but if you know your size in Vintage Brooks you should be all set. I'm lousy at measuring sleeve length but lying flat, from cuff to cuff across the back the measurement is about 62.5"; the top of the sleeves from the base of the shoulder seam to the edge of the cuff is about 23 3/4" and the bottom seam on the sleeve from base of armhole to edge of the cuff is about 21 1/4". Happy to take more detailed measurements if you wish and if the fit is wrong I'll take a return as these shirts are easy to move.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Classic Blue in 15.5 -- one side seam has unravelled a bit, which used to happen frequently on these shirts -- doesn't show much.
> Grayish Lavender ("Plum"?) SOLD
> Blue university stripe in 15.5 (smudge on label but not on collar, as photo might indicate)
> Pinkish red university stripe SOLD
> 
> I'll price them at $25 each shipped. $2 discount per shirt if you buy more than one and if you buy them all I will make it $90 shipped. Payment by Paypal regular, not gift, as I like to print postage from Paypal. Thanks and holler if you have any questions.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Someone should really snap up those 15.5s. I purchased the 15s and plupy was a pleasure to deal with, the shirts were pristine, and textbook ivy in every way.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Non-iron Ainsley spread collar shirts and Navy cords still available



M Go Crimson said:


> Few shirts from my own closet for bigger guys. Free shipping to the CONUS
> 
> NIB Brooks Brothers must iron *Regular fit* OCBDs 18x35 in blue and white - *SOLD*
> Like new, never worn, BB must iron *Regular fit *OCBD 18x35 in blue university stripe (washed and hung dry 3x to assess shrinkage) - *SOLD*
> Like new, worn 1x, BB Ainsley spread collar *Regular fit *non-iron shirt 17.5x34 in white - $25
> Like new, worn 1x, BB Ainsley spread collar *Slim fit *non-iron shirt 17.5x35 in white - $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of navy wide-wale cords that I picked up from here but never wore
> NWT Corbin made in the USA tagged W40. Flat front, 4 pocket, unfinished hem. Measures 20'' across waist, 37'' inseam, 12.5'' front rise
> $30 shipped


----------



## sskim3

*Hickey Freeman Wool Cashmere Blend Navy Overcoat 42R*

*Bumping --> Asking $65 CONUS or best offer. *



sskim3 said:


> *I also need these to go away ASAP.... PM me with offers. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Hickey Freeman Wool Cashmere Blend Navy Overcoat 42R
> *
> 
> The coat is a bit large on me and don't want to pay for alterations. Could be someone's holy grail. Beautiful jacket with no issues.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 47"
> Shoulder: 19"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length: 40"


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$40 shipped CONUS
PM me if you have any questions

Polo Ralph Lauren
Silk Scarf
100% Silk
Made in England
Blue with Red, Gold and Silver detail
Fringed edges
54"x12" (pictures do not show, but this is a full size scarf)

In mint condition and ready to wear. Free of pulls, stains, smells, or any other possible defects.

photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/English silk RL scarf


----------



## Yuca

leisureclass said:


> I purchased the 15s and plupy was a pleasure to deal with, the shirts were pristine, and textbook ivy in every way.


So that's who beat me to it! Grrrr.


----------



## DFPyne

42 Alan Paine Grey, White and Tan Shetland Sweater - Made in England 
[$40 Shipped]


42 Intarsia Green, Tan & Red Argyle Sweater - Made in Scotland 
[$30 Shipped]


Small Eddie Bauer Red Shetland Sweater 
(Tagged Large but fits like a Small)
[$30 Shipped]


Ladies Medium Fruit of the Loom Navy Sweatshirt - Made in the USA
[$22 Shipped]
This fits like a men's small. Rip out the tag and nobody would know the difference. 


36" Dooney & Burke Belts
[$20 Shipped Each]
Solid Tan

Grey w/ Red Stripe


Tartan Scarves
[$25 Shipped Each]
Wallace Tartan - Black, Red & Gold - The Woolen Mill - Made in UK

No Label Green & Blue




16.5-33 J. Press Blue Oxford w/ White Club Collar - Made in USA
[$40 Shipped]


16-33 Gitman Brothers TXX Pinpoint Oxford Shirt - Made in USA
[$25 Shipped]


Medium L.L. Bean Tartan Shirt
[$20 Shipped]


Lands End Tartan Oxford Shirt
[$20 Shipped]


Brooks Brothers Hunter Green Wide Wale Courdroys - Made in USA
37"W/32.5" Inseam w/ 3.5" to let out
[$35 Shipped]


J. McLaughlin Pink Wide Wale Corduroys - Made in USA
37"W/30" Inseam w/ 2" to let out
[$35 Shipped]


----------



## Acacian

Price drop - *now down to $35* including U.S. shipping for this J. Press jacket.

Thanks very much.



Acacian said:


> For sale is a nice J. Press jacket - price is $45 to any U.S. location including shipping. 3/2 and undarted, of course, with a center vent in the back.
> 
> In really nice shape - no damage that I can find anywhere, including no rips to the lining.
> 
> Here are the measurements in accordance with the official Ask Andy measuring system:
> chest: 20"
> waist: 18"
> shoulder: 17"
> length from bottom of collar to bottom: 30"
> sleeve: 23" (note that this is a little short, but it does have about an additional 1.5" to let out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Proxy
I can purchase a Hardy Amies Suit size 48-49. Very good condition.


----------



## drlivingston

Merry Christmas! All remaining shirts *$12 each shipped!! 
*


drlivingston said:


> Selling some shirts... They are very nice without stains or holes. I will make the pricing easy. $17.50 per shirt shipped or $15 per shirt if you order two or more.
> 
> 1) Paul Stuart 17.5 x 35 green, blue, and white, 100% cotton, made in Canada ****SOLD****
> 
> 2) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 blue, spread collar, French cuff, 100% cotton, made in Ireland ****SOLD****
> 
> 3) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 white herringbone pattern with salmon stripe, spread collar, French cuffs, 100% cotton, made in Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 blue with salmon square pattern, spread collar, French cuffs, 100% cotton, made in Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Thomas Pink 17.5 x 37 blue and white stripe, spread collar, French cuffs, 100% cotton, made in Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Canali Large black with purple and silver squares, hidden collar buttons, 100% cotton, "Canali" logo buttons, made in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Ermenegildo Zegna XL olive green with mustard square pattern, 100% cotton, hidden collar buttons, MOP buttons, made in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Hickey Freeman Sport XXL Fall color plaid, 100% cotton, point collar, made in Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Brooks Brothers 346 original polo shirt, 16-4/5, pink, 100% cotton, made in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Brooks Brothers 346, original polo shirt, 16-4/5, blue, non-iron, 100% cotton, made in Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Brooks Brothers 346, 16 x 35, white and gray stripe, 100% cotton, made in Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, blue with darker blue stripe, 100% cotton, made in Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, white tattersall, 100% cotton, made in the USA ****SOLD****
> 
> 14) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, white with mustard outlined dark blue stripes, 100% cotton, made in Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 15) Brooks Brothers, 16-5, dark blue with white dual mini-stripe, 100% cotton, made in the USA


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Premium Denim Jeans For Sale*

Bad Post.


----------



## mu2482

So Christmas came a bit early for this guy! I eagerly awaited my post woman as she dropped off a package from TweedyDon. Folks who haven't purchased from him, his stuff is as goof as everyone says, and so is the man. A real gentleman to work with, I enjoyed the experience. Who'll be wearing a beautiful tartan vest this Christmas Eve? This guy! Thanks TweedyD!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaterfest! Sizes S to XL. Alan Paine, Pringle, Brooks Brothers, McGeorge, LL Bean Norwegian, and more!*

*^^ Thank you--it was a pleasure! *:redface:

*COMING TOMORROW*: A slew of beautiful overcoats (including all cashmere coats), topcoats, and down jackets and vests... as well as a LOT of wonderful tweeds, including mid-century Harris and Orkney tweeds!

*And now*... *I have a whole load of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, from makers such as Alan Paine, McGeorge, Pringle, LL Bean (classic Norwegian!) , Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more sweaters!

​
*NB: All sweater lengths are measured from the BOTTOM of the collar, and sleeves are measured like shirts, unless otherwise noted.​*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

 

2) CLASSIC! LL Bean Norwegian sweater. This is an original example, far better than the current version. 80/20 wool.rayon. Made in Norway. Excellent condition. Men's Medium. Chest: 22, sleeve 32, length 23. Asking just $28.

  

3) Alan Paine. 100% pure lambswool; Made in England. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 42. Chest: 21, sleeve 33, length 27 1/2. Asking just $25.

 

4) LL Bean charcoal cardigan. 100% lambswool. This does have a very small hole by one shoulder seam, hence just Very Good condition. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 23, sleeve 32 1/2, length 27. Asking just $16.

  

5) BEAUTIFUL! Gorgeous heathery purple Brooks Brothers shetland. Excellent condition; appears unworn. Knitted in Scotland. Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 35, length 27 1/2. Asking just $29,

  

6) LL Bean Forest Green sweater. Made in Ireland. Slightly rumpled, otherwise excellent. Size L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35, length 28 1/2. Asking just $22.

  

7) McGeorge of Scotland shetland sweater. Made in Scotland. A lovely, heathery sweater! Very Good condition. Chest 21, sleeve 34 1/2, length 27 1/2. Asking just $25.

  

8) LL Bean Spring green vest. Made in Scotland from 100% lambswool. Excellent condition, except for a very small hole near the back shoulder. Size M. Chest 19 1/2, length 23 1/2. Asking just $18.

   

9) Coxmoore heavyweight cableknit cardigan. Made in England. Seriously heavyweight! This has a very small smudge on one cuff, as shown, which will almost certainly come out with dry cleaning; it could also use a dry clean just to freshen it up. Overall, then, in Very Good condition. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 32, length 26. Asking just $22.

   

10) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $18.

  

11) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

12) Gant. The Rugger. 100% shetland wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking just $25.

 

13) Lacoste cardigan. Some minor pilling throughout, especially on the underside of the arms, hence in Very Good condition. Size M. Chest 21, sleeve 33, length 24 1/2. Asking just $22.

   

14) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $25.

 

15) J. Crew. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 33 1/2, length 27. Asking just $20.

 

16) Brooks Brothers. 88% merino wool, 10% nylon, 2% spandex. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 36 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $22.

 

17) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $22.

 

18) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2.

 

19) Pringle. Made in Scotland. Size 36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 19, sleeve 28, length 22 1/2. Asking just $24.

 

20) Brooks Brothers stripey sweater with zipper neck. Made of Fine Italian Merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 24. Asking just $22.

   

21) Polo cable knit. 90% merino wool, 10% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22 1/4, sleeve 35 1/2, length 25. Asking just $25.

  

22) Land's End vest. 100% merino wool. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 42-44. Chest 24, length 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

 

23) McAdam knitwear; Fair Isle style sweater. Made in Scotland. Beautiful! Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 32, length 27. Excellent condition. Asking just $28.

  

24) LL Bean cableknit sweater. 80% lambswool, 20% nylon. Excellent condition. XL-Reg. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26. Asking just 420.

  

25) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $18.

  

26) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $20.

  

27) FOR HER--or a smaller Trad! 100% shetland wool, Made in Scotland Norwegian style sweater. Woman's size Medium. Excellent condition. Chest 20, sleeve 31, length 22. Asking $25.

  

28) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

29) BEAUTIFUL thick and warm Norway-style sweater by Aeropostale. All wool, size Medium. Button-up neck. Some writing on interior label, as shown, hence just very Good/Excellent condition. This is a lovely heavy duty sweater! Chest 20, sleeve 37 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $25, or offer.


----------



## Acacian

*Clarks Desert Boots - size 8.5*

For sale is a pair of Clarks desert boots, size 8.5 Medium / Regular. Price is $40 including shipping to any U.S. location.

I bought these recently and wore them several times. There's nothing wrong with them, but they just are not my style I guess.










More pics available (including inside and soles) are available. Check them out, as the soles do get discolored pretty quickly, and I want to be sure there are no surprises. Pics at:
https://s1310.photobucket.com/user/Acacian2/library/Press/Clarks?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Bernie Zack

Looking for inexpensive dark scarf (not black), and/or colorful tartan scarf (not tan). Thanks!


----------



## Tilton

TweedyDon said:


> 29) [...] Aeropostale.


Now we've seen it all.

Of course, when I was in 7th-9th grade, American Eagle made _many _items that I would now identify as quite tradly.


----------



## drlivingston

Polo Ralph Lauren Black Watch Pants Size 34 waist. 100% wool. Used but good condition (no holes or snags)Only cost me $6 so let's just say $7 +actual shipping cost.
*****SOLD*****

and a pair of US made Minnetonka leather moccasins size 10 narrow. These are quite comfy and in great condition. Only $7 +actual shipping.


----------



## Monocle

ALL INCLUDE SHIPPING CONUS - am open to offers/exchanges.
*Dobbs* white wide brim fedora (I think this is the "Gable" model polyester and cotton, rain). Some light dust in a couple of spots. Circumference 23-1/8 (L 7-7/8) (W 6.5) I believe based upon measurements this is considered a size 7-1/2 $38.00
*J Crew* broken-in chinos "regular fit" in reddish pink. THESE ARE SPRING/SUMMER WEIGHT cotton, as opposed to a heavier khaki twill. (Style 12252( - Sized 34 x 30 os 40 is 29.5 w 17.5 no stains $16.00
*Paul & Shark* light twill 5 pocket pants sized 44, but fit like 40/41 x 30/31. os 43 is 29.5 w 20.5 (P&S sizing sketchy, but these fit me just a bit loose in crotch and fall nicely on my arches/I am 40 x 32). $14.00
1960's *Brooks Makers* silk ascot blue with red medallions $15.00 
_Saks Fifth Avenue gold on maroon paisley silk ascot. *SOLD
*
_3 x newer *Robert Talbot BOC* "Glens" 
_>(all black) *SOLD* _
>(muted green and copper) 
>(chestnut and blue) 
57 x 3.75 perfect cond. $12.00 ea or $20.00 lot for the remaining two ties.




*SOLD Thank You!*
black *SOLD Thank You!*

_______________

46R Suits and jackets. 40 x 32 trouser. 58-59" ties. 17.5 x 35 dress shirt or casual XL. 11 wide shoe.


----------



## rangerset

Hello Dr. D

My Dad was a veteran. I am interested in the Distinguished Service Cross: Black with Royal Blue, Red, and White Stripe. I would have it shipped or mailed to Point Roberts, Wa. I would pay for mailing cost.

best regards,
Rangerset
[email protected]
Send your email address and contact number. I will cover cost of any long distance calls.
I have been a member of the forum for over 3 years. For some reason I have received a message to post 15 listings or messages to be able to PM.
I have a number of designer silk ties available. I would be quite willing to offer a trade. I can send photos.


----------



## TweedyDon

*COATS! DOWN VESTS! Cashmere, Tweed, Loden-Frey, Down filled, and more!*

I have a lot of classic outerwear to pass on today, including some gorgeous cashmere overcoats, a Loden-Frey Utility Jacket, Classic Topcoats, a GRAIL Irish Tweed Overcoat, as well as some classic American denim, including a Levis Trucker Jacket and a denim LL Bean Field jacket!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Grey Cashmere Overcoat*

This is lovely! Cut from Italian cashmere cloth from the time when cashmere was a lovely luxurious fabric and not the thin stuff that's so common today this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single hook vent, two button cuffs, and a three button front. It also features pick stitching on the pocket flaps. Although the Union tag is currently missing, this is clearly made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues. First, there are some small moth nibbles on the front and sleeve, as well as one on the lapel, as shown; these, though, are minor and hard to spot. This is also a vintage piece that has been stored for some time, and so it will need to be dry cleaned to freshen it up. As such, this coat is in overall Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1/2)
SHoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 43 1/2



      

*
2) GORGEOUS Black Cashmere Overcoat from Browning, King & Co.*

This is wonderful! Made by Browning, King & Co., this is a classic and beautiful Ivy League coat--and well deserving of the name, for two reasons. First, before their bankruptcy in 1934 Browning, King, & Co (founded in 1822, and responsible for outfitting many prospectors in the '49 Goldrush, and then soldiers in the Civil War) was according to _Time_ magazine of May 21, 1934 the company that "To Harvard, Yale and Princeton men, Browning, King & Co. means college clothes...". As if this wasn't enough, judging by the Union label (1949 version, no (R) marking) made between 1949 and 1961 -- right in the middle of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. And, finally, Browning, King, & Co deliberately advertised their clothing as the 'Ivy League" look, and prominently featured "Naturalaire" shoulders.

So, if you want a genuine, Golden Age, Ivy League cashmere overcoat, this is your chance! And remember--these literally are not made anymore, and never could be.

And this coat fully lives up to its illustrious provenance. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this coat is cut from seriously thick, luxurious cashmere, as befits an Ivy league coat that would likely be bought on graduation for one's first job on Wall Street or in a white shoe law firm. It features flapped, patch pockets, and turn-back cuffs with single button adornments. It is also cut similarly to a 3/2 sack, with the top front button being functional, but curling over when undone. There is no darting. This coat also features lapped seams throughout, along the centre back, the sleeves, and down the sides. It has very natural shoulders--as you'd expect from the originators of the TNSIL style!

This coat does have one minor blemish--a small moth nibble on the back of the right sleeve near the shoulder. This is hard to see, even if you know where it is, and so could either be ignored, or rewoven. As such, and given that this is a vintage piece--and so could use a dry clean to freshen it--I would very conservatively rank this as being in Very Good condition.

*Asking a very modest $95, OR OFFER, for what could easily be considered a Grail piece!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 41



    

*3) CLASSIC 1960's Topcoat with terrific lining--Tailored in California!*

This coat is wonderful! Dating from between 1962 and 1968 (going by the Union tag, which is the 1949 variant with red letters and the (R) marking) , this coat is a classic 1960s topcoat. It features lovely narrow lapels, thin turn-back cuffs, and is cut similarly to a 3/2 sack, with a functional three button front where the top button curves back when not in use. This coat features pick stitching on the lapels, and has a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a wonderful 1960s red satin-stripe lining! This was Made in the USA--more precisely, it was Tailored in California! Apart from some loose stitching at the vent in the lining, this is in excellent condition--although as with all vintage piece I recommend that it receive a dry clean prior to wear.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 39 1/2





   

*4) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*5) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



     

*6) Loden-Frey Utility Jacket--for the smaller Trad!*

This is a terrific casual jacket--the sort of thing that Filson and others are now marketing as "Heritage" workwear, except that this is authentic!

Made by Loden-Frey, one of the top names in classic Austrian lodenwear, this lovely jacket is simply packet with details. Cut from woolen cloth, as you'd expect, it features two flapped breast button-down pockets and two vertical handwarmer pockets in front. It has a five button front, and functional single button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, as they should be. This jacket is double top-stitched at all of its seams for durability, and features either a dark suede or alcantra cape section over the shoulders. It has a zippered internal security pocket and is fully lined.

Apart from the interior label needing to be reattached at the top, this lovely Utility Jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/2



          

*7) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*8) Down Filled Vest by Chess King.*

This is lovely! The zipper works smoothly, this is very warm and very lightweight, and it features two front handwarmer pockets. Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $22*

*Size M; measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Length: 24 1/2



   

*9) North Face Down Filled Vest. Made in the USA.*

This features two snap-shut breast pockets, and handwarmer pockets. very warm and lightweight. It does have some paint markings, as shown, and so is in Good condition only.

*As such, asking just $20, or offer.

Size XL; measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Length: 26 3/4



     

*10) Classic Ivy Overcoat in herringbone tweed*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from heavyweight tweed in a classic grey herringbone, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features two deep, flapped, front pockets, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. Styled in Great Britain, this will last for decades with proper care. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 3/4



    

*11) GRAIL!! Absolutely STUNNING double breasted Irish tweed topcoat with "fur" collar and lining!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat=--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2013. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, comparable to Brooks' Polo coat or Chesterfield--of which I will be listing examples tomorrow! 

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. There's even a buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar!

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it's last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this is double-breasted. As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*As such, this beauty is a steal at just $95--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 3/4





       

*12) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2



   

*13) c. 44, 46 MADE IN ENGLAND Classic 1960s Brooks Brothers WOOL GABARDINE Balmacaan raincoat!*

This is wonderful! A classic 1960s balmacaan raincoat from Brooks Brothers, this is cut from the quintessential Ivy League Golden-Era fabric, wool gabardine! This coat was Made in England, and dates from the time when Brooks was using the block white letters on its labels. It features a concealed placket, lapped seams on the shoulders, flanks, raglan sleeves, and down the centre back, and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined.

It does have some minor repairable issues. The lining needs some re-stitching at the shoulders, it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and it's missing two front buttons; I'll include a set of non-original replacements for these, though. There is also some minor spotting on the front, which I only just noticed--so this is very hard to see! As such, this is in Good condition, and with soem minor TLC will give you good service for decades to come!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulders: NA
Length: 43 1/2




 

*14) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41



   

*15) CLASSIC LL Bean Field/Barn Coat in denim!
*
This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton denim, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

This jacket takes a button-in liner, which is not included.

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if his is your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/2



     

*16) A2-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*17) Tagged 46R Levis Trucker Jacket*

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

*Asking just $16*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather Jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS *on everything; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
**
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Avirex G-8 (Type 44) Leather Flight Jacket. Made in the USA.*

*CLAIMED!*

Reminiscent of the jackets worn by flyers during the Golden Age of aviation, this jacket was designed expressly to echo these classic jackets, while meeting current military specifications. The result is a beautiful, rugged jacket that just gets better with age! The quality of this jacket is superb--way better than the classic LL Bean Flying Tigers jacket, and, frankly, better than the offerings of Schott, which are excellent. It features button-closure cuffs with zippers, two front flapped cargo pockets with side entry handwarmers, diamond reinforcement patches on the elbows at the wear areas, underarm grommets for ventilation, an interior windflap at the zipper, a studded interior security pocket, fully functional side adjustment flaps (like those seen on Aero's Highwayman), and a heavy brass zipper. The leather is highly functional military grade goatskin.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition, being perfectly broken in and ready to wear. It is missing a button from one of the cuffs, but apart from patina that's the only flaw--if you can even call patina a flaw! It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is ready to give you decades of use.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged a 44, this is closer to a 42, or even a 40 if you'd like a light sweater under it. If it were my size it wouldn't be here!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 21
Length: 26 1/4



            

*2) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*3) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani leather jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $69, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

You bought that for farm work? What do you wear to weddings?

That said, the NF brown label USA-made vest (and some other stuff) came from my closet, and I'm going to say here why you should buy it. Twenty bucks? Are you kidding me? The paint spots are utterly inconsequential, in my view, and I think they'd probably come out, but that's a matter between you and your drycleaner. The only reason I let it go was because I already have an EB down vest from back in the day when EB had the best down on the planet. Whoever ends up with that NF vest is going to giggle with glee 20 years from now, because it will easily last that long.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ Oh yes! Farm wear items have two desiderata for winter work: (1) Is it warm? (2) Will it take abuse?

And, yes, that NF vest is a GREAT deal--think of it as $1 a year!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Large Rugby RL Crewneck
Kelly Green Cable Knit
Wool/Cashmere/Angora/Viscose/Nylon Blend
Excellent condition, ready to wear

Color looks off in some pics, but it's a really trad kelly green

$40 shipped CNUS
PM me if you have any questions

21" P2P
25" Sleeves
17.5" S2S
24" BoC

photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/KG Rugby Cable


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Tweeds--incluidng mid-century Harris and Orkney tweeds, and 3/2 sacks!*

I have several beautiful jackets to pass on today--including some serious (and seriously beautiful) rarities, such as mid-Century tweeds from Harris and Orkney, a Scottish tweed with carved horn Flower of Scotland buttons, some more Harris tweeds, and some wonderful current 3/2 sacks from Brooks Brothers!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL CURRENT Made in Italy Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in classic herringbone.

*_*Take this with (9), below, for just $125, shipped!*_
This is absolutely beautiful! Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, this gorgeous jacket is in absolutely superb condition--it appears as though it has never been worn. Cut from medium-weight cloth with a lovely hand and drape in classic light grey herringbone, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely lapel roll. It has three button cuffs and a centre vent, and features the always-desirable flapped patch pockets. It's in absolutely superb condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2





     

*2) BEAUTIFUL and UNWORN Harris Tweed with striking lining!*

This is a very, very lovely recent jacket! Cut from a lovely midweight Harris Tweed with just the right amount of hariness and heft, this jacket has a wonderful pattern and colourway, being a rare shepard's check in a lovely and subtle medly of various shades of greys and slate-blues (with the occasional fleck of forest green) that are reminiscent of a Scottish dusk. The jacket also features a beautiful and striking lining, featuring flying waterfowl. It's a contemporary two button front jacket with three button cuffs, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. I have provenance on this jacket, and it's unworn apart from being tried on--it comes complete with its original spare buttons in their original packaging. As such, it's in excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $50, or offer, for this lovely Harris tweed!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31





     

*3) RARE! Classic and Beautiful 3/2 sack from Wanamaker's Department store of Philadelphia. *

This is a lovely jacket, both in itself and for the American retailing history that it represents. Wanamaker's Department store was the first department store in Philadelphia, and flourished from 1876 until the middle of the C20th; it was sold by the original owning family's Trust in 1978. Wanamaker's was the store that invented the price tag, and offered its employees medical insurance, pensions, and profit-sharing long before these were standard.

Dating from when the store was still vibrant, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll. The cut is beautiful, as are both the colouring and patterning--a wonderful subtle shepard's check in a heathery mixture of slate grey, peat black, and forest green--this really is a beautiful jacket! It is fully canvassed, and quarter-lined; it has the classic two button cuffs and was, of course, Made in the USA. This jacket was made in the Golden Age of the Ivy look, but it's still in excellent condition--and by that I mean excellent condition, with no caveats like "vintage" or "used". From the cut and colourway I'd assumed that this was a mid-century American tweed, but you couldn't tell from its condition.

*This is accordingly a steal at just $50, or offer.

Tagged a (midcentury) 46, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*4) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $75, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30





     

*
5) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $30, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

_*MORE BELOW!*_​


----------



## ATL

I forgot I had this and am now looking for a quick sale to a 46 L who wants a gray pinstripe golden fleece suit from 2003 made of Super 120s Loro Piana fabric. Made in USA by Martin Greenfield. 


p2p is roughly 23 3/4
length is around 34
20" shoulders
25" sleeves

Pants are tagged 41

If that sounds like you, hit me up. I'd like to send this out before I leave for vacation on Wednesday.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*6) BEAUTIFUL and COMPLEX Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This jacket is wonderful--Harris Tweed at its complex and subtle best! Cut from a basketweave Harris Tweed that's a combination of greys and charcoals, closer examination of the tweed reveals beautiful subtle striping in damson purple, Royal blue, and berry red, making this a wonderful example of the Harris weaver's art--staid at first sight, but bursting with colour on close examination.

The jacket lives up to the cloth; it's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent and a contemporary two button front. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal shanked; the cuff buttons have some considerable patina, as shown, but otherwise this jacket is in excellent condition. But, because of the buttons, I'm asking just

*$45, or offer.*

*Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32





   

*7) Beautiful Scottish Tweed, with "Flower of Scotland" thistle horn buttons!*

This is an absolutely beautiful tweed jacket! Cut from tweed woven in Scotland, this is a classic grey herringbone with a subtle overcheck of bracken and sky blue. This really is lovely! As well as being cut from a beautiful Scottish tweed, this jacket also boasts gorgeous buttons--real horn, with a bas-relief Scottish thistle on each. (There are four buttons to each cuff, and two larger buttons at the front.) The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA for Bloomingdale's. It is excellent condition, and is a steal

*at just $50, or offer--frankly, the buttons alone are worth this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2





       

*8) BEAUTIFUL Striped Harris Tweed*

This jacket is wonderful! The tweed that this is cut from is beautiful--a wonderful striped Harris of the sort that is almost never made anymore, and which is redolent of the Ivy campuses of the late 1950s and early 1960s. This is a classic two button sack--rare and desirable in its own right--and features classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a lovely vintage Harris Tweed "Orb" label. This is a beautiful tweed in a rare patterning and colourway, and a rare cut, and so

*is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4



     

*9) STUNNING Recent Brooks Brothers Camelhair 3/2 sack.*

_*Take this with (1), above, for just $125, shipped!*_

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from beautifully soft camelhair that has a simply wonderful drape and hand, this gorgeous jacket also features a beautiful patterning and colourway--a miniature brown herringbone with a windowpane overcheck in bracken and golden tan. This lovely, soft, jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It features a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA at a time when so much is not, and it's in absolutely beautiful condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 40L, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## M Go Crimson

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Large Rugby RL Crewneck
> Kelly Green Cable Knit
> Wool/Cashmere/Angora/Viscose/Nylon Blend
> Excellent condition, ready to wear


I wonder what lead to them deciding on this blend of materials


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

M Go Crimson said:


> I wonder what lead to them deciding on this blend of materials


Sometimes I think Rugby did things just because they could.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*2) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $23, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*3) GORGEOUS Lambswool Hickey-Freeman in Dark Houndstooth, for Saks Fifth Avenue.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautiful, dark houndstooth cloth, the colourway of this beautiful jacket by Hickey-Freeman is a wonderful medley of forest green, peat black, and burnished conker brown, on a background of moss green. The cloth is lambswool, and has a wonderful hand and drape. This lovely jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined, as befits its status as an example of Hickey-Freeman's "Boardroom" line. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA expressly for Saks of Fifth Avenue. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31





        

*4) GORGEOUS Kilgour, French, and Stanbury Barleycorn tweed*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a stunningly beautiful barleycorn tweed, the colourway and patterning of this jacket is wonderful--from a distance, it appears to be a standard grey-blue herringbone, albeit one with no clear boning definition; when you get closer, it reveals as a barleycorn with beautiful flecks of forest green, sky blue, berry red, cream, and pumpkin orange throughout. This is a really, really lovely tweed, which is beautifully complemented by the use of leather wrap buttons in burnished chestnut brown on metal shanks--more elegant and far more rare than their football cousins.

The colourway and patterning of this jacket are fully justified by its construction. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs. The interior pockets all feature tab and button latches for security--a very nice touch and indicative of the attention to detail in this jacket. This jacket was made by Kilgour, French, and Stanbury, the British Savile Row tailoring firm, for Barney's of New York. This jacket was Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and hence is a steal at* just $49, or offer*--a steal for a jacket of this quality in this highly desirable size!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2




       

*5) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*6) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

Like the Anderson and Little, above, this is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $19, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$39, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



       

*8) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*9) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

*I HAVE NO IDEA WHY THIS HASN"T BEEN CLAIMED--it's GORGEOUS!*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $28, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*10) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$18, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*11) GORGEOUS Brookstweed 3/2 sack jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Brookstweed jackets have always been a favourite of mine, and this shows why! Cut from a lovely Donegal-esque tweed in salt and pepper with flecks of green, gorse yellow, berry red and pumpkin orange, this is just the sort of tweed that's perfect for Fall!

Plus, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll; it also features the classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed, fully lined, and made in the USA. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, for this beautiful Ivy classic!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*11) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*12) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*13) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*14) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $28--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*15) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*16) GORGEOUS CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderful example of the classic Ivy Winter and Fall staple, the Blackwatch jacket, this beauty is half-canvassed and half-lined. The colouring of the tartan is wonderfully dark and rich, and its complemented beautifully by the dark honey buttons, which are almost certainly real horn. This is subtly darted, has a two-button front, and four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It has very natural shoulders. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket, in excellent condition--although it does have literally three or four stitches loose at the lining at the vent. This is one of the nicest Blackwatch jackets I've seen, in a very desirable size--and the buttons are a very nice touch, too!

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*17) GORGEOUS Rustic Blanket Plaid Jacket--bellows pockets, elbow patches, the works!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Union Made in the USA for R. J. Boggs of Boston, this wonderful jacket is cut from beautifully heavy, thick, warm cloth. The rustic plaid is a wonderful heathery medley of burntberry red, dark tannish cream, and slate grey--perfect for a cold walk on a crisp winter's day with a dog, and a fire waiting at home! This comes with elbow patches, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. The pockets are flapped with button-through closures, and are also bellowed, perfect for carrying shotgun shells, pinecones, or dog treats. The jacket has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in what appears to be lightweight cotton drill, with edging. It has lovely natural shoulders. Since this is a vintage piece, and I only use the term "excellent" for pieces that could pass as being bough new recently, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition--conservatively! It would be a wonderful companion for many years to come!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



        

*18) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in overall Very Good condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*19) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*20) LOVELY Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack in Autumnal/WInter Plaid
*
This a lovely jacket! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this beauty from Brooks Brothers has a wonderful patterning and colourway; a beautiful plaid in forest greens and tans, with an accent overcheck in bark and peach. This is truly beautiful jacket! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. Although it has no flaws, it is an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Union made in the USA--back when almost everything was!

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



     

*21) Recent Brooks Brothers Guncheck in Lambswool.*

This is lovely! A recent offering from Brooks Brothers--yet one of those that was Union made in the USA--this lovely jacket features a gunchecking in blue, rust, and black on a dark tan background. Cut from lovely soft and lighter-weight lambswool, this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged a 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31





     

*22) GORGEOUS Samuelsohn Guncheck--possibly a cashmere blend?*

This is absolutely beautiful! made by Samuelsohn, of the premier Canadian clothiers, founded in 1923, this beautiful jacket is a classic guncheck, with a dark taupe base with the gunchecking in peat black, autumn bracken, dark berry red, and rich dark forest green. The fabric label is missing, but the cloth is extremely soft with a wonderful, luxurious hand--I'd be very surprised indeed if this were not a blend of cashmere and wool. This is subtly darted, but is also cut with a 3/2 lapel, with a lovely roll. It has three button cuffs, and it is fully lined; it also appears to be fully canvassed. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in Canada.

This truly beautiful jacket comes complete with its original spare buttons in an interior pocket. It's in absolutely excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $45, or offer. * 
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
length: 30 1/2


----------



## dorji

Sheesh, somebody take this! $20 or offer, shipping included. These jackets are amazingly good.

Also, 2 BB Oxfords up for the Christmas taking. 16-34, USA made, recent, barely worn. Slim fit, regular finish (the wrinklable "must iron" type. Red uni and solid pink. Take the pair for $40 shipped. No pics, you know what these are. Zero discolorations, issues...



dorji said:


> Brooks Brothers wool tweed sack, 41L. Nice charcoal herringbone, fresh cleaned, zero issues besides being too big for me. $30 or offer, PM with interest :icon_smile:_
> P2P: 22"
> SH: 19"
> BOC: 32"
> SL: 24.75", both sleeves same
> Waist at point (middle) button: 20.5" this has been slightly taken in, and can be reversed if desired.
> _
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/1rkf.JPG/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/k5fj.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/8hfu.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tmfv.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/eugf.jpg/


----------



## TweedyDon

*3 ties f0r $15!*

*THE GREAT TIE (ALMOST) GIVEAWAY!*

*3 TIES FOR $15, SHIPPED IN CONUS!*

*5 TIES FOR $20, SHIPPED IN CONUS!*
*​**International inquiries welcome, too!*​
*GROUP E:*

2) Robert Talbott Studio. Absolutely gorgeous! A small rub at the tip. 3 7/8".

  

5) Stefano Milano. Hand made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".



*
GROUP G: REGIMENTALS*

2) B. J. Keats. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/8".

 

14) Vintage Wallach's. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3".

 

*
GROUP H: EMBLEMATICS*

5) Ducks in flight, by Bert Lawrence. Keeper is off on one side, and there's a small shadow smudge on the right hand side of the blade, as shown.

  

7) Rutgers tie. Vintage; Very Good condition. 3".

 

*
GROUP I: MORE EMBLEMATICS!*

5) Polo. Back from when Polo was good, this depicts riding boots and hat. 2 7/8". Excellent condition.

  

8) Monmouth Park emblematic. Almost certainly all silk. 3 3/4". There is a small brown spot on the gold stripe near the end of the blade, hence just Very Good condition.

 

13) Ryder and Amies heraldic. Polyester. I assume this is a college crest? 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

  

*
GROUP J: Yet MORE Emblematics!*

1) Whales, for the tradly store of diTorio's of Pennington, NJ. Polyester. 3 1/4". Excellent condition, except for the keeper being off on one side; also a thread pull near the top. So, Very Good condition overall.

 

*GROUP K: TARTAN TIES! In wool and silk.*

11) Dress Mackenzie tartan. Made in Scotland by Kinloch Anderson. Very Good condition; some minor rumpling from storage. 3 3/4".

 

15) NOS straight tie. Excellent condition! 2 1/8".

 

*GROUP L: KNIT TIES*

9) Midbrown. Unknown maker or fabric, but likely wool. 2".



10) Paco Rabanne. ALl wool, made in West Germany! Excellent condition. 2 1/16".

 

11) Pips by Rooster. All wool. APpears more brown that it seems in the pictures! 1 3/4". Excellent condition;

 

Group N: Small patterns and solids.

9) Bert Pulitzer small pattern. Excellent condition. 3".

 

10) Solid Black 1960s uniform tie. Awesomely vintage! 4".

 

*GROUP O: Patterns and paisleys!*

4) VINTAGE paisley for The Princeton University Shop. A lovely classic paisley! 3 3/4". Excellent condition!

 

6) The English SHop of Princeton. A striking paisley by Jacobs Roberts. 3 1/2". Excellent condition!

 

10) Christian Dior. All silk--utterly 1960s! 2 3/8". Very Good/Excellent condition.

 

*
GROUP P: PAISLEYS!*

3) The English SHop of Princeton/Liberty of London. A bold paisley! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4'.

 

4) Bill Blass paisley. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".



*
GROUP Q: SMALL PATTERNS*

1) Unknown maker; Made in USA. Silk. Broken paisley design.

 

3) Carlo Ricci. A lovely, luxurious pattern! Handmade from Italian fabric. 4". Excellent condition.

 

4) Mallory and Church of London; tie made in USA. 3 1/2". Excellent condition.

 

6) Christion Dior; stylized Fall leaves. A wonderful tie, perfect for Fall! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Asking just

 

10) Brooks Brothers Makers. All silk; some discoloration to the lining, so Very Good condition.



11) LOVELY geometric tie. Unknown maker. 3". Excellent condition.



12) Banana Republic. Made in Italy. 4". Excellent condition.

 

*GROUP R: MORE SMALL PATTERNS AND SOLIDS! Brooks Bros. Talbott, Faconnable, more!*

5) Bert Pulitzer. A nice, classic tie. 3". Very good condition.

 

10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

12) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A gorgeous, classic tie! 3". Excellent condition.

 

*GROUP S: Patterns and LARGE Patterns! Brooks Brothers, Talbott, Polo, more!*

1) Austin Reed. Postage stamps! A very distinctive tie. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

3) Liberty of London. Release your inner Beaker person! Made in England. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

4) Biplanes. Who doesn't like biplanes?? Made in Italy by beaufort for Tie Rack. Excellent condition. 3 3/4".

 

5) Chaps for Ralph Lauren ski-ing pattern; snowflakes, boots, skis! 3 3/4". Excellent condition.

  

7) Robert Talbott. A lovely, classic subdued tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition.

 

8) Australian animals tie! This is delightful. No keeper, or fabric content; likely poly/silk. 3 3/4". Delightful!



9) Austin Reed Paisley. 3 3/4". Excellent condition.



10) Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4. Excellent condition.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Makers. A rare yellow tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. .

 

13) Christian Dior. A very nice tie! 3 1/4". Excellent condition.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> *44 R Southwick Sack Suit*
> Charcoal Grey Mini-Herringbone
> 3/2 Roll Undarted
> U.S.A.
> 
> $62 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 23" P2P
> 24" Sleeve (+3")
> 19.5" S2S
> 31.5" BoC
> 
> 20" Waist (+2")
> 27" Inseam (+5" including cuff)
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/44R Southwick Suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> $40 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren
> Silk Scarf
> 100% Silk
> Made in England
> Blue with Red, Gold and Silver detail
> Fringed edges
> 54"x12" (pictures do not show, but this is a full size scarf)
> 
> In mint condition and ready to wear. Free of pulls, stains, smells, or any other possible defects.
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/English silk RL scarf





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Grey Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> *39x28*
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 19.5" Waist (+3")
> 28" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB grey pants





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Navy Blue Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> *39x28*
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 19.5" Waist (+3")
> 28" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/39x28 Blues





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Grey Flannel Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> *40x27*
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 20" Waist (+2)
> 12" Outseam
> 27" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB 40x27 Flannels





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Large Rugby RL Crewneck
> Kelly Green Cable Knit
> Wool/Cashmere/Angora/Viscose/Nylon Blend
> Excellent condition, ready to wear
> 
> Color looks off in some pics, but it's a really trad kelly green
> 
> $40 shipped CNUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 21" P2P
> 25" Sleeves
> 17.5" S2S
> 24" BoC
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/KG Rugby Cable


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Updates and drops - Happy Festivus!*

*Southwick for H. Davis and Sons 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Regular
*Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC
Asking $55 >* $50* or offer



*

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed ~ 42 Long
*
I've been holding onto this for myself but the shoulders are just a touch too wide so I need to get it to a new home.

3/2 front closure, two button sleeves, quarter-lined, single vent. Feels to be fully canvassed. A beautiful light blue/gray tweed. I cannot find any flaws.

Measures 19" in the shoulders, 22" pit to pit, 25" sleeves (+2), and 32" BOC.


Asking $70 > $65 > $60 > *$55* shipped or offer.

*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $60 > $55 > *$50 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC
*

TIES*

Assume silk unless otherwise noted.



Group 1: $15 > $14 > *$12* each - all 57" long
a) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD bird emblematic (seagulls?) 3 1/8" wide (sale pending)
b) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD foulard 3 1/8" wide (sale pending)
c) Hunt Club Clothiers fishing lure emblematic 3 1/4 wide



Group 2: $15 > $14 > $13 > *$12* each
a) Robert Talbott navy/green repp 3 3/8" x 57
b) Lands End green/navy/red/gold repp 3 3/8" x 57
c) Robert Talbott for Michael David LTD. navy/green/red repp 3 1/4 x 57


Group 3: $10 > $9 > $8 > *$7 *each
a) Brooks Brothers navy/green/grey/red repp 3 3/4" x 57"
b) Bert Pulitzer blue/red repp 3 3/4" x 56"
c) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red/gold repp 3" x 56"
d) Brooks Brothers navy/green/red repp 3" x 56"
e) J. Crew repp 3 1/4" x 57"


Group 4: $10 > $9 > *$7 *each
a) Rivetz of Boston navy w/red stripe 3 1/4" x 55 1/2"
b) Brooks Brothers brown w/ red and gold stripe 3 3/8" x 54"
c) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 56"
d) *CLAIMED*
e) *CLAIMED*


Group 5: $10 > $9 > $8 > *$7 *each
a) Taylor Tie teddy bear emblematic poly 3" x 55" *CLAIMED*
b) Pintail "Fore!" poly 3 1/4" x 55"
c) Keyes and Lockwood golfer in a bunker poly 3 1/2 x 57"


----------



## mayostard

TweedyDon said:


> *6) BEAUTIFUL and COMPLEX Basketweave Harris Tweed*
> 
> *7) Beautiful Scottish Tweed, with "Flower of Scotland" thistle horn buttons!*


when I saw these two I was like


----------



## DFPyne

I purchased a Size 44 McGeorge Blue Heather Shawl Shetland Sweater for $110 on eBay that is just a little too big. Thought I'd see if anybody wanted it here before I return it. These go for $400 at .


----------



## hooker4186

^^^ Someone buy that right freaking now.

Also, big shoutout to nohio - bought a Rugby sweater off him, arrived super quick in better than described condition - THANKS!


----------



## AshScache

^^If that fit me it'd be my Christmas present


----------



## g3dahl

It's now my Christmas present. Yay!
:icon_smile:


----------



## Bernie Zack

Congratulations, and Merry Christmas! Nice sweater!


g3dahl said:


> It's now my Christmas present. Yay!
> :icon_smile:


----------



## 32rollandrock

g3dahl said:


> It's now my Christmas present. Yay!
> :icon_smile:


Thank God you did it. I was giving it serious consideration, slim wallet be damned...


----------



## mayostard

13D AE Norwich single monk, black calf.










 

$40 shipped in the US. Paypal only, I'll eat the fees and postage.

(no box, trees not included)


----------



## AshScache

Coming (hopefully) soon to the exchange--my guess is 38-40R Britches of Georgetown soft wool (maybe even cashmere) blue blazer (made in the USA) with these buttons:





The crest says "arma pacis fulcra"--armed strength for peace. The motto of the Honourable Artillery Company.

Buy it for the blazer, buy it for the buttons. Low low price if someone wants to buy before I get around to measuring and listing.


----------



## Natsoi

I thought I would ask here after striking out a number of times on Ebay or forgetting when auctions ended!

I'm after a wool or wool blend duffle coat in either blue or tan/camel something like Gloverall or Brooks would make. I have no preference in brand only that it must be at the dresser end of duffles as I want to wear it on business trips to cold places over the next couple of months.

I am a small size 38ish with a 32 waist. I have an address in the US I can ship to to save the hassle of overseass shipping.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Ties For Sale*

*Asking $60 each. Or $105 for both shipped*





















































*E. Zegna Asking $25*

















*E. Zegna Wool Claimed*

*Polo Blue Label Wool **Claimed*

















*
Brooks Brothers Makers Tartan Plaid Wool $15*



























*BBM Tartan Plaid Silk (Middle Tie)*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Make me some offers. All items are in excellent condition.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> *44 R Southwick Sack Suit*
> Charcoal Grey Mini-Herringbone
> 3/2 Roll Undarted
> U.S.A.
> 
> $62 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 23" P2P
> 24" Sleeve (+3")
> 19.5" S2S
> 31.5" BoC
> 
> 20" Waist (+2")
> 27" Inseam (+5" including cuff)
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/44R Southwick Suit





Dieu et les Dames said:


> $40 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren
> Silk Scarf
> 100% Silk
> Made in England
> Blue with Red, Gold and Silver detail
> Fringed edges
> 54"x12" (pictures do not show, but this is a full size scarf)
> 
> In mint condition and ready to wear. Free of pulls, stains, smells, or any other possible defects.
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/English silk RL scarf





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Grey Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 19.5" Waist (+3")
> 28" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB grey pants





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Navy Blue Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 19.5" Waist (+3")
> 28" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/39x28 Blues





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Grey Flannel Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 20" Waist (+2)
> 12" Outseam
> 27" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB 40x27 Flannels





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Large Rugby RL Crewneck
> Kelly Green Cable Knit
> Wool/Cashmere/Angora/Viscose/Nylon Blend
> Excellent condition, ready to wear
> 
> Color looks off in some pics, but it's a really trad kelly green
> 
> $40 shipped CNUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 21" P2P
> 25" Sleeves
> 17.5" S2S
> 24" BoC
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/KG Rugby Cable


----------



## Titus_A

32rollandrock said:


> Thank God you did it. I was giving it serious consideration, slim wallet be damned...


I picked up a BB one just like it off the exchange a few years ago. It may be my favorite piece of clothing, and this one was likely even nicer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any interest in either of these shirts @ $22 shipped? If so shoot me a PM ASAP and I'll pick them up on the way home from my errands. 

Both in great shape. 

1) Blue BB OCBD 16-32 - unlined collar. (Not sure where the picture went but you know what this looks like -- the classic.)
2) Made in USA Bean shirt - 16-34 60/40 cotton/poly blend.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Found these a couple days ago and bought them when I knew that I should not have because they don't fit and I can't make out the maker. But they are beautiful, I think, and they really spoke to me. They are in marvelous condition, with very little wear to soles/heels. They are unlined, size 9M and made in Maine, but that's the only writing I can make out. $25 CONUS, which is cost plus shipping a plus six-pack of cheap canned beer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is a vintage Lands End garment bag. Made from leather and canvas with brass fittings and zippers, it has no flaws and a beautiful patina. It is handmade in USA--check out the stitching--and the quality just screams. It has two inner pouches. The supplier to LE for this bag was an outfit called Holland Sport, but I can't find anything on them, which isn't surprising. I'm guessing this thing is 30 years old. Don't let the LE name dissuade you. This is from back when they sold really, really good stuff--I'd put this up against a Battenkill, quality wise, any day. I paid about $75 for it from TOF a few years ago and considered it a bargain. I'm only letting it ago because I recently acquired a Gokey and like that design better. $65 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

On 32's bag, note that Holland Sport were based in San Francisco, and made leather luggage for Mulholland Brothers and the outfitter's Stafford's (in connection with whom they were mentioned approvingly by Broyer in Cigar Aficionado in 1996) for their field bags and weekend bags. The quality really is superb!


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> On 32's bag, note that Holland Sport were based in San Francisco, and made leather luggage for Mulholland Brothers and the outfitter's Stafford's (in connection with whom they were mentioned approvingly by Broyer in Cigar Aficionado in 1996) for their field bags and weekend bags.


Thanks, TD.


----------



## mayostard

32rollandrock said:


> This is a vintage Lands End garment bag. Made from leather and canvas with brass fittings and zippers, it has no flaws and a beautiful patina. It is handmade in USA--check out the stitching--and the quality just screams.


FWIW, I have a LE bag of similar vintage (not a garment bag, more similar to the redoxx Air Boss but with only 2 compartments instead of 3), and judting from your pics, it's from the same maker - same leather-reinforced corners, same canvas, same zippers, and the bag is bulletproof. It's been around the world with me and is still chugging. I gate-checked it on a flight and it got stuck in the little elevator thing they use to take the bags down to the tarmac, the zipper pulls were sheared off but the bag itself just had a couple of scuffs. By far the best gift I got for my high school graduation.


----------



## Monocle

Everyone enjoy your weekend. A few things I hope someone can use, before they make their way to greEdBay. 
ALL ITEMS prices shipped FCM or PM CONUS. 
*I will i.d. any flaws of note.*

*Stonestreet's (Cambridge) '*Via Pietra' 100% cotton beige khakis *MADE IN USA* *42w* NEW un-hemmed double forward pleat. *$40.00 or offer.*

*Bill's Khakis* Model 3 Plain Front Trim Fit Chamois Cloth in *british khaki 40w NEW *un-hemmed. *$50.00 or offer.
*
*BB Golden Fleece *wool flannel trousers Charcoal *38w* hemmed at *29" (+2) os 40" $20.00** CLAIMED Thank you!!*






*SOLD Thank you!!*

___________

OCBD's 17.5 x 35 / 11E loafers.


----------



## dorji

Drops... happy holidays to all! Shirts claimed pending payment. 41L BB tweed still up!


dorji said:


> Sheesh, somebody take this! $20 or offer, shipping included. These jackets are amazingly good.
> 
> Also, 2 BB Oxfords up for the Christmas taking. 16-34, USA made, recent, barely worn. Slim fit, regular finish (the wrinklable "must iron" type. Red uni and solid pink. Take the pair for - holiday drop- $30 shipped. No pics, you know what these are. Zero discolorations, issues...


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Hardy Amies Suit, Hermes Polka Dot Tie, Polo RL Big Logo,Bonobos Chambray, BB Flannel, Stafford OCBD, Murry's Nantucket, BB Advantage Hickey Freeman (2)*

Recent Finds

*
Hardy Amies 2 Button Center Vent Pleated Trousers Sz 44L (9.5 out of 10) - $65*





































*Hermes $50*

























Tom James Plaid









*
Polo RL Big Logo Lg $20*









*Bonobos BD Chambray XL $25*








*
BB Brooks Flannel Med $25*









*Stafford Oxford Button Down Sz Small $15*









*Murry's Khaki Nantucket Sz 38x31 (1.5" extra uncuffed)* *$20*

















*Hickey Freeman Pleated Chacolate Pleated Sz 36 - $20 OBO*









*Hickey Freeman Pleated Black Pleated Sz 36 - $20 OBO*









*BB Advantage F/F Sz 37 (9.5 out of 10) $25*









I will be posting other high quality items in outstanding condition.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I won't be at all disappointed if this shacket doesn't move, because it fits me. It's wool and well used/loved, with pockets for your hands. The only tag is faded and frayed beyond reading, but, based on how it fits me, it's a large. There are no flaws, which is testimony to its ruggedness--when the tag wears out and the garment is intact, you know they made it right. $25 CONUS






A NWT Pendleton flannel shirt, size large, cotton. No issues. $15 CONUS


----------



## Garasaki

I literally will not refuse any offer that covers shipping for any of the following (possibly excepting the overcoat, but try me)

Vintage Navy Overcoat
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$90 shipped











Zanella Platinum Pants, made in Italy, tagged 33
Double pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31" inseam
41 ¾" outseam
9" leg opening
$20 shipped



    

Zanella black Pants, made in Italy (these have a sheen to them)
triple pleated, cuffed
17" Waist Opening 
31 1/2" inseam
42" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$15 shipped



   

Zanella brown Pants
triple pleated, unhemmed
17" Waist Opening 
Inseam and outseam measurements moot due to pants being unhemmed
11" rise
$20 shipped



   

Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$15 shipped



  

Gray no label Pants, 100% wool tag, very nice texture to these
double pleated, brace buttons
16 1/2" Waist Opening 
30 3/4" inseam
41 3/4" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$13 shipped



    

Orvis Short Sleeve shirt, tagged Medium
23" pit to pit
$15 shipped



  

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
20 shipped



  

"Rainbow" tweed jacket - vibrant threads of green, purple, orange, etc running through (see thumbnails)
21 1/2 Pit to pit
25 sleeve
20 waist
19 shoulder
30 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
single vent
Very good condition
20 shipped



  

"Majer" tweed - very intricate fabric pattern including gray and green threads, as well as the obvious blue and red overcheck
Very good condition
21 pit to pit
25 1/4 sleeve
18 1/2 waist
18 1/2 shoulder 
31 BoC
3 3/4 lapel
1/2 lined
25 shipped



    

Principe Sport Coat Made in Italy, 100% wool
Fair condition
21 pit to pit
26 sleeve
19 waist
18 1/2 shoulder
30 1/2 BoC
3 lapel
unvent
12 shipped



    

Robert Talbott Dress shirt - generously cut
16 1/2" neck, 35 inch sleeve
12 shipped



   

Seersucker jacket "Styled by Don Richards"
I'd call it 39R
Pit to Pit 21 1/4"
Shoulder 18 1/2"
BoC 30"
Waist 20 1/4"
Sleeve 25"
$25 shipped



     

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$15 shipped



     

Black Southwick sportcoat with faint brown stripping, 44R ish
Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
BoC 30
Waist 20
Sleeves 24
$25 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates*

*Southwick for H. Davis and Sons 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Regular
*Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC

Asking$50 *> $45 *or offer



*

Southwick 3/2 sack tweed ~ 42 Long
*
I've been holding onto this for myself but the shoulders are just a touch too wide so I need to get it to a new home.

3/2 front closure, two button sleeves, quarter-lined, single vent. Feels to be fully canvassed. A beautiful light blue/gray tweed. I cannot find any flaws.

Measures 19" in the shoulders, 22" pit to pit, 25" sleeves (+2), and 32" BOC.

Asking $55 > *$48.50* shipped or offer.




*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $50 > *$45 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC
*

TIES*

Assume silk unless otherwise noted.



Group 1: $12 >* $11* each - all 57" long
a) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD bird emblematic (seagulls?) 3 1/8" wide
b) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD foulard 3 1/8" wide 
c) Hunt Club Clothiers fishing lure emblematic 3 1/4 wide



Group 2: $12 > *$11* each
a) Robert Talbott navy/green repp 3 3/8" x 57
b) Lands End green/navy/red/gold repp 3 3/8" x 57
c) Robert Talbott for Michael David LTD. navy/green/red repp 3 1/4 x 57


Group 3: $7 > *$6 *each
a) Brooks Brothers navy/green/grey/red repp 3 3/4" x 57"
b) Bert Pulitzer blue/red repp 3 3/4" x 56"
c) *CLAIMED*
d) *CLAIMED*
e) J. Crew repp 3 1/4" x 57"


Group 4: $10 > $9 > *$7 *each
a) *CLAIMED*
b) Brooks Brothers brown w/ red and gold stripe 3 3/8" x 54"
c) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 56"
d) *CLAIMED*
e) *CLAIMED*


Group 5: $7 > *$6 *each
a) *CLAIMED*
b) Pintail "Fore" poly 3 1/4" x 55"
c) Keyes and Lockwood golfer in a bunker poly 3 1/2 x 57"


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Lands End garment bag and made-in-Maine shoes have been claimed. Thanks, guys.


----------



## TweedyDon

*AROUND 140 SHIRTS--COMING TODAY!

*


*I spent over eight hours yesterday photographing and measuring, and will spend much of today listing, around 140 shirts, both dress and casual, from makers such as Charvet, Huntsman of Savile Row, Turnbull & Asser, Hilditch & Key, TM Lewin, J. Press, Mercer, Brooks Bros, Pendleton wool, LLBean chamois, Woolrich, and more!*

_*WATCH THIS EXCHANGE!*_​


----------



## Reuben

TweedyDon said:


> *AROUND 140 SHIRTS--COMING TODAY!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *I spent over eight hours yesterday photographing and measuring, and will spend much of today listing, around 140 shirts, both dress and casual, from makers such as Charvet, Huntsman of Savile Row, Turnbull & Asser, Hilditch & Key, TM Lewin, J. Press, Mercer, Brooks Bros, Pendleton wool, LLBean chamois, Woolrich, and more!*
> 
> _*WATCH THIS EXCHANGE!*_​


My God, it's full of shirts!


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS! Sizes 15.5, 16, 16.5 (more in these sizes to come!)*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries being very welcome!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
**
GROUP 1: Sizes 15.5. 16, 16.5​**
*
*(More in these sizes to come!)*

1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15.5-5. A beautiful, older shirt! My pictures don't do this shirt justice at all; it's a wonderful pale lilac miniature glen plaid that's very, very subtle. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Contrast collar. $18

  

2) Brooks Brothers University Stripe OCBD. 15.5-35. Made in USA. Slim fit. Excellent condition. $20

  

3) Brooks Brothers OCBD. Blue. 15.5-35. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. $20.

  

4) Brooks Brothers BD. Blue. 15.5-36. Traditional fit, non-iron. Excellent condition. $18.

  

5) Another Brooks Brothers BD. Blue. 15.5-36. Excellent condition. Non-iron. $18.

  

6) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 16.5-35. Blue. Made in USA. Excellent condition. $20.

  

7) Land's End OCBD. 16.5-35. A lovely pale yellow. Excellent condition. $15.

  

8) Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street, London. 16.5-35. Non iron, French cuffs. Excellent condition. $20

  

9) Brooks Brothers. BD. A lovely green check! 16-34/35. Excellent condition. $15.

  

10) Britches of Georgetown. 16.5-35. A beautiful shirt from a defunct trad. store! Excellent condition. $18.

 

11) Hilditch & Key for SAKS. 16.5-L. (c. 16.5-36). A GORGEOUS shirt! French cuffs, excellent condition. Asking just $25.

  

12) Charles Trywhitt. Pink. Another GORGEOUS shirt! 16.5-34. French cuffs; excellent condition, except for a pinhole in the back of the collar. Asking just $20.

  

13) Charles Trywhitt check. 16.5-34. Non-iron, tailored fit. French cuffs. Excellent condition. $18.

  

14) LLBean check shirt. Size 16-16.5. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Asking $12.

   

15) Brooks Brothers 16-34. A beautiful lilac stripe! Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

16) Land's End. 16.5-35. A lovely paler yellow shirt! Excellent condition. $16

  

17) GORGEOUS Brooksflannel shirt! 16.5-35. 80% cotton, 20% wool. This is absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $25.

  

18) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth OCBD. Blue. 16.5-35/35. Excellent condition. Just $16.

  

19) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 16-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $18.

  

20) Brooks Brothers. Contrast collar and cuffs; tab collar. 16-35. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $16.


----------



## mayostard




----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 2: Sizes 16.5, 17, 17. (More in these sizes to come!)*

As always,* I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

21) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $18.

  

22) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

  

23) Gitman Brothers. 16-35. A beautiful shirt from a classic trad. maker! Excellent condition. $20.

   

24) TM Lewin. 16.5. MADE IN ENGLAND. French cuffs. This dates from when Lewin was aspiring to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Excellent condition. Asking $22.

  

25) Lands End University stripe OCBD. A beautiful shirt! 16.5-16. Excellent condition. $20

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $18.

  

27) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $20.



28) Mercer & Sons. 17-34. Made in USA. "Baggier is better". One of THE Ivy shirtmakers, these appear infrequently on the secondary market. Very Good condition; some minor marks in collar area, as shown. $18.

  

29) Rubinacci. Made in Italy. 16. Very Good/Excellent condition. $16

  

30) Turnbull & Asser. A classic green check! Made in England. Size 17.5, BUT check measurements, as collar is smaller: Chest: 25, sleeve c. 34, collar c. 16. Asking just $18.

  

31) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$18.

  

32) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

33) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $15.

    

34) Brooks Brothers. Daffodil yellow with cream stripe. 17-33. Excellent condition. $16.

  

35) Brooks Brothers. 17-34. MADE IN USA. A beautiful shirt! Excellent condition, except for some rumpling. $20

  

36) Brooks Brothers OCBD university stripe. 17-34. Excellent condition! Asking $20.

  

37) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17-34. GORGEOUS! THE perfect shade of Ivy pink! MADE IN THE USA. $22.

  

38) ANOTHER GORGEOUS Pink Brooks Brothers OCBD. Excellent condition, apart from a single thread run on collar, as shown, likely there from new. MADE IN THE USA! $22.

  

39) Brooks Brothers University Stripe OCBD. 17-34. MADE IN THE USA! Excellent condition. $20.

  

40) Brooks Brothers University Stripe OCBD. 17-34. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $20.


----------



## imme

Reuben said:


> My God, it's full of shirts!


Sometimes, I think TD's on a one-an crusade to dress men well. I hope there are some shirts in size 14.5 .


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUPS 3: VIYELLA! LORO PIANA! First Set of Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L and XL. More shirts in these sizes to come!*

*AS ALWAYS--FREE SHIPPING IN CONUS AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Please PM!*

41) LLBean winter flannel. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.34. Asking $14.

  

42) Viyella. BEAUTIFUL! 80/20 cotton/wool. A lovely shirt, in excellent condition, made by the original Viyella company. Size L. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Asking just $25.

  

43) Orvis Viyella tattersall check. A wonderful and very, very trad shirt! In 80/20 cotton/wool. Very Good condition. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve c. 34 1/5. Asking just $18.

  

44) Viyella. GORGEOUS! Made in the USA. Gordon tartan. 80/20 cotton/wool. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Asking just $25.

  

45) ANOTHER Orvis Tattersall! Beautiful! MADE IN USA. 80/20 cotton/wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L, but more like a MEDIUM. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $18.

  

46) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

47) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

   

48) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $16.

  

49) LLBean red flannel. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.33. Asking just $14.

  

*50) STUNNING LORO PIANA CASUAL SHIRT!* This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully soft fabric that's a perfect shade of soft green, this has Mother or Pearl buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition. MADE IN ITALY. Tagged "46", this measures: chest: 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31 1/2. Asking just $32, or offer, for this little gem!

    

51) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" wool shirt. Size M. MADE IN USA. The trad winter classic! Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve c.33. Asking just $18.

  

52) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $14.

  

*53) RARE! LIMITED EDITION BROOKS BROTHERS 185TH ANNIVERSARY SHIRT!* This features a placket like a pop-over shirt, although this is not a popover and the placket does not reach to the bottom of the shirt, but instead ends below the waist. This is a beautiful shirt in absolutely excellent condition--and is very rare! MADE IN THE USA. Tagged L, this measures Chest 25, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Asking just $26.

   

54) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $15.

  

55) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $18.

   

*56) ORIGINAL VIYELLA for Alan Royce of Princeton.* This is cut from the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool/cotton, which i believe is no longer made. This shirt was Made for Alan Royce of Princeton, a rival to Langrock and The English Shop. It's in excellent condition, except for the interior tag being off on one side. Asking just $25 for this lovely rarity! Chest: 21, sleeve 31.

   

57) J. McLaughlin--THE preppy Princeton store! A wonderful shirt, with contrasting collar and cuff on the INSIDE! Tagged L, this measures 22 1/2 chest, sleeve 34 1/5. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

58) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

59) Brooks Brothers cream sports shirt. Very Good condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

60) BEAUTIFUL multicolored Gitman Brothers shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest; 24, sleeve c.35. Asking just $18.

  

61) BEAUTIFUL Gitman Brothers "Sunburst" shirt! Chest 24, sleeve 35. Gorgeous, and in excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

62) Brooks Brothers pink stripe. Size L. Non iron. Excellent condition. Chest 25, sleeve c. 34 1/5. Asking just $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 16.5-32, 16.5-33. (From Patrick!)*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM!*

63) Land's End. 16.5-33. A lovely shirt! Excellent condition. $15.

  

64) Brooks Brothers 16.5-32/33. Non iron. A beautiful shirt in excellent condition; miniature lilac herringbone. Asking $18.

  

65) Land's End. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $15.

  

66) Brooks Brothers. White, straight collar. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $17.

  

67) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $18

  

68) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $18.

  

69) Brooks Brothers blue. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

70) Land's End pink and grey check. A beautiful shirt! 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $15.

  

71) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

72) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. A beautiful lilac! Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

73) Land's End Hyde Park. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $16

 

74) Land's End Super Fine. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $16

  

75) Land's End Hyde Park--white. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $16.


----------



## JackFlash

Post holiday bump.



JackFlash said:


> Awesome Culwell & Son gray herringbone flap patch sport coat (more pictures). Almost no shoulder padding. Fabric is very soft and relatively light weight. Incredibly comfortable. *$35 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> Measurements:
> 18 2/8 in (shoulder seam to shoulder seam)
> 22 3/8 in (pit to pit)
> 31 in (BOC)
> 21.25 in (waist)
> 24.5 in (arm)


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Casual Shirts--from Patrick!*

*As always, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

76) Land's End lilac polo. Very Good condition. Size L. Chest 20 1/2. Asking $7.

 

77) LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt, size 16. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 33. Asking $22.

  

78) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $15.

 

79) LLBean Glen Plaid shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Size L. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

80) Gant Uxbridge Twill. 80/20 cotton.wool. (Viyella blend.) Very Good condition. Chest: 23, sleeve 34. Asking $16.

  

81) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $20.

 

82) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Red plaid. Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $20.

 

83) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $14.

 

84) Lacoste. Short sleeve. Size 6. Chest 19 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

   

85) Land's End Plaid shirt. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 36. Asking $15.

  

86) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $17.

  

87) The Connecticut Yankee flannel shirt. Combed cotton. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve c. 32 1/2. Very Good/ Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

88) LLBean blue. Made in Canada. L-Reg. Chest 23, sleeve 35. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.


----------



## imme

@TweedyDon: The wait for the small shirts is killing me, but I have to get back to work!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 6: Sizes BB4, 15.5, 16, 17.5, 18. From 32rollandrock*

*AS ALWAYS, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

89) Brooks Brothers white. 16-34. Slim fit, non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

90) Nautica 15.5-32/33. Very Good condition. Pale yellow. $12.

  

*91) FOR HER! Woman's Brooks Brothers Black Fleece. Size BB4.* Rumpled, but otherwise in excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $22.

  

92) Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

93) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

94) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $14.

  

95) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $17.

  

96) Alain Figaret. 18L. Excellent condition. $14.

 

97) Brooks Brothers lgingham. 17-34/35. Excellent condition. $18.

  

98) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA. Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

99) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

100) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $16.

  

101) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. $16.

 

102) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36 white tab collar. MADE IN THE USA. Excellent condition. $16.

 

103) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. Tab collar, blue. Excellent, apart from pinhole on shoulder, as shown. $15.

   

104) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $16.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nevermind


----------



## Garasaki

Here are some items I'm going to hate to re-donate tomorrow. Don't make me do it!!! :crazy:

These are very very nice pants. There is no label, but if you need a nice pair of dark gray/charcoal pants in a 33 or 34ish size, get at me!!

Gray no label Pants, 100% wool tag, very nice texture to these
double pleated, brace buttons
16 1/2" Waist Opening 
30 3/4" inseam
41 3/4" outseam
9 1/4" leg opening
$13 shipped



    

This is a great summer shirt with a fun pattern. It's tagged medium, but thanks to Orvis, it fits on the Larger side of Large (or the smaller side of XL)

Orvis Short Sleeve shirt, tagged Medium
23" pit to pit
$15 shipped



  

I thought this would be an attractive TRAD jacket??

Corduroy sport coat
In fair to good condition, some wear on buttons and a few wear spots on the lining
Tagged 42L
22 Pit to pit
26 Sleeve
20 Waist
19 shoulder
31 3/4 BoC
3 1/4 lapel
single vent
20 shipped



  

In not perfect shape, this remains an awful nice SC

Houndstoothy Brooks Brothers
this is in sort of roughish shape. Not new appearing. A little TLC might get it into "good" condition. Tried to capture this in the pics.
Pit to pit 22
shoulder 18 1/4"
BoC 29 1/2"
Waist 20"
Sleeve 25"
$15 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Casual Shirts--from 32rollandrock!*

*AS ALWAYS, FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS--AND ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

105) Ll Bean red plaid flannel. Size XL-Tall. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 36 1/2. $17.

  

106) LLBean chamois cloth shirt in blue. Size 16. Chest 23, sleeve 33. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $20.

  

107) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

108) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $17.

 

109) Pendleton blue check shirt. THIS HAS FELTED! Tagged XL, now more like a SMALL. Chest: 20, sleeve 29 1/2. Asking just $12.

 

110) Austin Reed of Regent Street, London. Made in England. Vintage shirt. Very Good condition. 50/50 wool/cotton. Tagged L; chest 22 1/2, sleeve 29 1/2. Asking just $15.

  

111) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $10.

  

112) OshKosh buffalo plaid shirt. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

113) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

114) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $15.

  

115) LLB Red Plaid shirt. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 35. Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $15.

 

116) LLBean vintage script label yellow combed cotton shirt. 16.5. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Very Good condition. Asking $17.

   

117) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" red plaid shirt. All wool, MADE IN THE USA. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 21, sleeve 32 1/2. Asking $18.

  

118) Pendleton cord shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34. Asking $17.

   

119) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $17.

 

120) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $17.

 

121) LLBean red plaid flannel shirt. Made in the USA. Size XL. Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $16.

  

122) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $16.

 

123) Brooks Brothers polo shirt in blue houndstooth. Size XL. Chest 23. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

124) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $17.

   

125) Maus and Hoffman tattersall shirt. XXL. Chest 28, sleeve 35 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $17.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Group 8: Charvet, Huntsman, and more! Dress and Casual shirts. Sizes M, L, XL; 16, 17, 17.5*

*From efdll and andcounting

FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS, AND ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

126) Brooks Brothers soft denim shirt. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.

  

127) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

128) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

129) Charvet gingham shirt. Absolutely gorgeous, and in excellent condition! French cuffs--of course! Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 35 1/2. Asking $35.

  

130) J. Crew gingham. 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 35. Asking just $16.

  

131) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

132) Huntsman of Savile Row. Perhaps THE best tailors on the Row--certainly one of the best! Custom made, so no size; chest 24, sleeve 35. French cuffs. Excellent condition. Asking just $35.

  

133) Charvet white shirt; GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Made in France. Size 44 1/2; 17.5; L. Excellent condition. Just $35.

   

134) J. Press thin striped shirt. 17-34. Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $25.

  

135) Brooks Brothers striped shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $16.

   

136) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $16.

   

137) Brooks Brothers Madras short-sleeve, size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 20. Asking just $16.

  

138) Land's End Madras. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

139) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $16.

  

140) Brooks Brothers 346 seersucker in red. Short sleeves. Excellent condition. Chest 23 1/2. Asking $16

  

141) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo Shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Beautiful! Size L; chest 23 1/2. Excellent condition. $16.

  

142) Orvis green tartan shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $16.

  

143) Land's End peach university stripe. 17-17.5. Excellent condition. Asking $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Formal Shirts--from myself and JoeTradly!*

*I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.*

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

144) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

145) Brooks Brothers. 16.5 - 34. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition.

 

146) Brooks Brothers. 14.5-32. Wing collar. Requires studs. french cuffs. Very Good condition.

  

147) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.


----------



## drlivingston

Tweedy intermission.... (talk amongst yourselves)


----------



## Ekphrastic

Argh! So close, and--yet--so far! I'm a 15 x 35, and every shirt I want is listed in *15.5* x 35!

You're amazing, Tweedy. Thanks for all you post.


----------



## ballmouse

Each shetland sweater is *$40 + free shipping in CONUS*. These all were either made in England.











*Multi-colored stripe for Burberry's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"











*Brown fleck with stripes Alan Paine for Kountz-Rider*
Chest: 21"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32"











*Brown fleck Alan Paine for Macy's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 32"











*Blue Argyle V-Neck Alan Paine for Marshall Field*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 34"











*Pringle for Harrods Cardigan also for $40 + free shipping in CONUS!*



















*Chest: *21.5"
*Length: *27"
*Sleeve: *34"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

I have a whole load of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, from makers such as Alan Paine, Pringle, LL Bean (classic Norwegian!) , Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more sweaters!

*NB: All sweater lengths are measured from the BOTTOM of the collar, and sleeves are measured like shirts, unless otherwise noted.
*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. (From 32rollandrock) Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25.

  

2) LL Bean Norwegian sweater. (From 32rollandrock) Made in Norway. The ORIGINAL version; 80/20 wool/rayon. Excellent condition! Size M; chest 23, sleeve 31 1/2, length 22 1/2. Asking just $28.

  

*Previously listed sweaters, with price drops:*

3) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. (From 32rollandrock) Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $18 > 16

 

4) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $18 > 16.

  

5) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $20 > 17.

 

6) Gant. The Rugger. 100% shetland wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking just $25 > 22.

 

7) Lacoste cardigan. (FRom andcounting) Some minor pilling throughout, especially on the underside of the arms, hence in Very Good condition. Size M. Chest 21, sleeve 33, length 24 1/2. Asking just $22 > 20.

   

8) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $25.

 

9) J. Crew. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 33 1/2, length 27. Asking just $20 > 18.

 

10) Brooks Brothers. 88% merino wool, 10% nylon, 2% spandex. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 36 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $22 > 20.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $22 > 20.

 

12) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $20

 

13) Pringle. Made in Scotland. Size 36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 19, sleeve 28, length 22 1/2. Asking just $24 > 22.

 

14) Brooks Brothers stripey sweater with zipper neck. Made of Fine Italian Merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 24. Asking just $22 > 20.

   

15) Polo cable knit. 90% merino wool, 10% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22 1/4, sleeve 35 1/2, length 25. Asking just $25 > 22.

  

16) Land's End vest. 100% merino wool. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 42-44. Chest 24, length 26 1/2. Asking just $16 > 13.

 

17) McAdam knitwear; Fair Isle style sweater. (From efdll) Made in Scotland. Beautiful! Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 32, length 27. Excellent condition. Asking just $28 > 24.

  

18) LL Bean cableknit sweater. 80% lambswool, 20% nylon. Excellent condition. XL-Reg. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26. Asking just $20 > 18.

  

19) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $18 > 15.

  

20) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $20 > 17.

  

21) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15 > 13.

 

22) BEAUTIFUL thick and warm Norway-style sweater by Aeropostale. All wool, size Medium. Button-up neck. Some writing on interior label, as shown, hence just very Good/Excellent condition. This is a lovely heavy duty sweater! Chest 20, sleeve 37 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $25 > 22, or offer.


----------



## patatty

Brooks Brothers (17.5/34 traditional fit) shirts for free (well nearly free).
I have half a dozen Brooks Brothers dress shirts that I am retiring out of my rotation. They have been laundered and washed a number of times, but they still have a fair amount of life left in them. While the original size is 17.5/34, they might be closer to a size 17 now. I am hopeful someone can make good use of them. All have a straight collar; three are white; one is green stripes on a white background; one is very small blue checks; and one is a very light blue graph paper pattern. I would prefer to have one person claim all of them (easier logistics), and all I ask is that you contribute $9 toward the cost of shipping-CONUS only. Thanks.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Dang, Tweedy. That's a lot of shirts!


----------



## plupy

One more Bump and Drop. Somebody must need this coat! VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS BRITISH TAN RAINCOAT WITH WOOL LINER
Very cool vintage Brooks raincoat here, similar to a Burberry. "Brookstraveler" model in all cotton british khaki with zip-in wool liner, made in England - very warm with the liner installed. Tagged size 38, measures as follows:

PTP lying flat: 23"
Length from pit to bottom hem: 30"
Top of raglan sleeve from base of collar to cuff hem: 28 1/4"
Bottom of sleeve from pit to cuff hem: 16" 
Length down back from base of collar: 41 1/2"

EX overall condition with a few typical flaws - vent button missing, 1 or 2 buttons slightly loose, some MINOR fraying at cuffs & pocket flaps, one pocket flap needs a few stitches and the lining on one of the pockets has blown out & needs to be resewn (shown). A few tiny spots & scuffs that might come out, and previous owner's name written in the collar (probably owned by a prep school boy). Definitely not mint but nicely broken in, comfortable, dashing and more than respectable on the neatness front. I'll go $24 shipped, payment by Paypal regular so I can print postage from there. Thanks & LMK if you have any questions.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*9C Florsheim Imperial LWB*

Florsheim Imperial LWB
9C
Black pebble grain, V-cleat heel, beautiful shape.
Asking $60 CONUS or offer


----------



## TweedyDon

*Claimed shirts!*

The following shirts have been claimed--thank you!

2, 3, 6, 7, 13, 18, 25, 28, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 53, 98, 102, 105, 129, 134, 146.


----------



## CMDC

Alan Paine for Bloomingdale's Shetland sweater in kelly green. Excellent condition w/no stretching or pilling.
Made in England
Tagged 40

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 32.5

$33 conus



















Brooks Brothers yellow must iron ocbd
15.5 x 32

$23 conus










Corneliani cotton/linen sport shirt--white w/blue stripe
Tagged 16.5 and measures 16.5 x 35

$24 conus



















Lands End navy wide wale cordoroys
Made in USA
Older model but minimal wear-excellent condition
Flat front, no cuff

34 waist; 31.5 inseam

$26 conus


----------



## tuckspub

I am copying my post to the thrift finds column. I felt since this is the source of my problem, surely some of you gentlemen who have purchased from thrifts have a solution to my problem. Here it is; I found a great Canali suit at the thrift today, but just one problem. The suit fabric is in great condition but the lining of the trousers has staining, especially near the back, the fabric looks "aged" as in dull and brownish, as though the dry cleaning over the years has not removed all the dirt. I am not referring to one actual spot as though there was an accident, I wouldn't have gone near it if that was the case. It is just that the entire upper lining looks more of a dark creamy color as opposed to white. Is this because the synthetic material has aged?? The parts of the lining that were not in direct contact with the wearer are much lighter in color so that there is a contrast between the top areas of fabric and the lower.


----------



## Monocle

CONUS
>Long length 60" Seaward and Stearn - Magenta and lavender/navy stripe. *$15.00 *
>White label *BB Wash N' Wear* 3/2 roll (jacket only). It is rumpled. Needs ironing. Has a couple of very small pepper speck size spots near right lapel. Otherwise, ready to go. *$20.00* ships it to USA
W 20" L 30.5" SL 24" Sh 18" *THE TOP OF VENT OPENING NEEDS A COUPLE OF STITCHES (*not ripped, just needs to be bolstered)



_________________
17.5 x 35 OCBD


----------



## ThePopinjay

*For Sale: **Southwick Sky Shetland Tweed in the old Warwick Model. Tagged 44 T*
*Asking $60 shipped CONUS*


Shoulder to Shoulder: 18"
Pit to Pit: 22.75"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 31.75"
Some discoloration on lapel (last photo, could come out with cleaning) and staining on inside armpit lining, not visible on the exterior of course. Beautiful shetland tweed full of blues and peaches. I wish this fit me, alas it does not, and I hope to find it a good home. PM if interested or if you have further questions.


----------



## ThePopinjay

*For Sale: Neckties, $15 each, or 2 for $25 *(Shipped CONUS)


*CLAIMED*100% silk The Custom Shop navy grenadine tie (weighted silk, detached keeper) - 3.9" 
100% silk Liberty of London lavender tie, discoloration around knot area and small tear on bottom of rear blade (not visible when worn)- 3.5"
Polyester Made in England 'Washable' Anchor and Crown motif tie. Feels especially good for polyester. 3.5"
100% Silk Made in Italy J. Crew Swordfish tie. label detached on one side but keeper is intact. 3.25"
Silk/Poly blend (?) Argyle and Sutherland and Bermuda Crest tie. Made in Italy for English Sports Shop of Bermuda. 3.5"
100% Silk Peer Gordon Lmt. of Cleveland yellow tie with flowers motif. 3.25"
PM with interest or further questions.


----------



## hooker4186

Hey guys - the deal on one of theBBGF suits I wanted to pass on fell through so it's back up available. 

Please no tire kickers, I got a load of interest last time and don't want a flood of PMs from folks who aren't serious so if you want it let me know - all pertinent information should be below. Asking cost plus shipping (for those of you in the US it'll be $17.99 + $12.35 = $30.34 total).

41R made by Martin Greenfield
Navy blue, pinstriped.
The jacket has a pull in the fabric on the back (pictured), and the trousers have been let out at the waist and there is some visibility in the stitching that was removed to do so.

Images here:


http://imgur.com/a


Jacket:
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 24.5" (working cuffs - 3 buttons on the navy, 4 on the gray)
Shoulders: 19"
Lenght (BoC): 30.25"

Trousers:
Waist: 18.75" (none to let out)
Rise: 11.5"
Inseam: 31.5" + 1.5" cuffs
Leg Opening: 8.75"


----------



## Barnavelt

tuckspub said:


> I am copying my post to the thrift finds column. I felt since this is the source of my problem, surely some of you gentlemen who have purchased from thrifts have a solution to my problem. Here it is; I found a great Canali suit at the thrift today, but just one problem. The suit fabric is in great condition but the lining of the trousers has staining, especially near the back, the fabric looks "aged" as in dull and brownish, as though the dry cleaning over the years has not removed all the dirt. I am not referring to one actual spot as though there was an accident, I wouldn't have gone near it if that was the case. It is just that the entire upper lining looks more of a dark creamy color as opposed to white. Is this because the synthetic material has aged?? The parts of the lining that were not in direct contact with the wearer are much lighter in color so that there is a contrast between the top areas of fabric and the lower.


I think the most important observation you make is that the lining which was not touching the former owner remains a lighter color. If so, it seems clear that the discoloration has resulted from build-up of body oils and soiling which were not removed in prior cleaning. Dry cleaning definitely is not a magic wand and that type of staining can be almost impossible to remove once it is set in. If you thrift a lot of trousers or suits, many of the more vintage items will have this issue. Personally, I just get them cleaned and if the stains don't affect the appearance on the outside I chalk it up to the vagaries of thrifting and don't lose sight of the fact that I would often never be able to afford the brand new versions of the same clothes.

That's just me; I am sure there are some guys on here who would never dream of wearing such trousers, likely the same ones who have reservations about wearing previously owned footwear.


----------



## Reuben

Worst case scenario, you can have the lining replaced.


----------



## M. Morgan

Folks, I am passing along a lovely Norman Hilton sport coat I bought on this thread from the user *wacolo*. It is a great jacket that I foolishly bought despite its being too large in the chest. I have not worn it (other than to try it on) since I bought it back in June. I cannot top wacolo's pictures or description so I provide them below. *$45*, including shipping within the U.S.

Norman Hilton Sportcoat A beautiful Coat that is in great shape. The coat has two buttons and is single vented. The button holes are hand sewn. The coat is fully canvassed. It is dated 1993 and is tagged as a 43L. The material is super soft. It would not surprise me if there were some cashmere blended in, but the material is not tagged. No holes or stains, and the lining is in fine shape. Please take note of these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Length BOC 32
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve 24 +2


----------



## tonyanthony1970

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Recent Finds
> 
> *
> Hardy Amies 2 Button Center Vent Pleated Trousers Sz 44L (9.5 out of 10) - $65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes $50*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom James Plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Polo RL Big Logo Lg $20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonobos BD Chambray XL $25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BB Brooks Flannel Med $25* (Claimed/Sold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stafford Oxford Button Down Sz Small $15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Murry's Khaki Nantucket Sz 38x31 (1.5" extra uncuffed)* * (Claimed/Sold)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickey Freeman Pleated Chacolate Pleated Sz 36 - Claimed/Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickey Freeman Pleated Black Pleated Sz 36 - $20 OBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BB Advantage F/F Sz 37 (9.5 out of 10) $25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be posting other high quality items in outstanding condition.


Items in red are no longer available.


----------



## jogowill

Gentlemen,

This is something I THINK I'd be right to want to know about if I wore a 12A shoe, though I am still new at all of this and do not fully trust myself to know what's what: https://www.etsy.com/listing/159185...ds?ref=shop_home_active&ga_search_query=alden

And someone please buy these shoes that ARE in my size (10.5 D) and save me from myself. (Or help me out by telling me they are not as good a deal as I think they are.) https://www.etsy.com/listing/171184490/allen-edmonds-lloyd-burgundy-wingtips?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## Reuben

jogowill said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> This is something I THINK I'd be right to want to know about if I wore a 12A shoe, though I am still new at all of this and do not fully trust myself to know what's what: https://www.etsy.com/listing/159185...ds?ref=shop_home_active&ga_search_query=alden
> 
> And someone please buy these shoes that ARE in my size (10.5 D) and save me from myself. (Or help me out by telling me they are not as good a deal as I think they are.) https://www.etsy.com/listing/171184490/allen-edmonds-lloyd-burgundy-wingtips?ref=shop_home_feat


Payment only through USPS Money order, that's why the prices are (amazingly) low.


----------



## jogowill

^_There _it is. Thanks, Reuben.


----------



## Dmontez

jogowill said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> And someone please buy these shoes that ARE in my size (10.5 D) and save me from myself. (Or help me out by telling me they are not as good a deal as I think they are.) https://www.etsy.com/listing/171184490/allen-edmonds-lloyd-burgundy-wingtips?ref=shop_home_feat


These look like they are shell too me, and for 30.00 bucks someone needs to jump on these immediately.


----------



## Cardinals5

Dmontez said:


> These look like they are shell too me, and for 30.00 bucks someone needs to jump on these immediately.


Unfortunately, those aren't shell - the Lloyds only came in corrected grain.


----------



## Dmontez

Cardinals5 said:


> Unfortunately, those aren't shell - the Lloyds only came in corrected grain.


I guess that's what happens when you have poor pictures. I couldn't see any micro creases..


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Cardinals knows his stuff: they are not shell: the heel is made of full rubber as opposed to just the "dove tail". Also, you can actually zoom on the picture and see the microcreasing.


----------



## scott w

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Cardinals knows his stuff: they are not shell: the heel is made of full rubber as opposed to just the "dove tail". Also, you can actually zoom on the picture and see the microcreasing.


Man you guys are good!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jogowill

^^^^^^^I swear, sometimes this thread makes me feel like Coltrane seeing Bird for the first time.


----------



## jogowill

^Did not mean to make it sound like I'm a Coltrane-level...well, anything.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers must iron pink ocbd. Made in USA
17.5 x 36
Unlined collar

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers blue banker stripe pinpoint ocbd
16 x 36

$23 conus



















Hickey Freeman light olive flannel trousers
37 waist; 32 inseam
Reverse pleat, cuffed

$28 conus



















Ties:
Aquascutum--made in Italy--$18 conus
John Comfort--made in England--$18 conus
LE silk knit--made in Italy--*SOLD*



















Ties:
Robert Talbott Ancient Madder for Eljo's--$18 conus
Ben Silver linen made in Italy--$22 conus


----------



## frosejr

Reuben said:


> Payment only through USPS Money order, that's why the prices are (amazingly) low.


However, I have dealt with that guy a couple times, and he is a good guy. Don't know why he only takes money orders, it's a big pain, but he's got good stuff.


----------



## CMDC

Trafalgar "1900 Paris Exposition" Braces
*SOLD*



















4 Ties:
Ralph Lauren--$16 conus
Ralph Lauren--$16 conus
Brooks Brothers (olive)--$16 conus
Brooks Brothers 346 NWT--$16 conus



















Robert Talbott bow
*SOLD*


----------



## Monocle

Everybody have a great weekend. Sorry for big pics, small ones not working for me. *PM me for measurements on any item where they are not listed, such as the jackets. *
I will be in and out all weekend, and will try to answer inquiries as quickly as I can. Thank you to those who have already claimed their items.
All pricing includes *PRIORITY or FCM* where possible, conus only. 
No major flaws or serious issues unless specified.


1. >*Zegna* 15 MilMil Wool 3/2 in Blue with Black double vent - Euro 52C (like 42S) Soft like cashmere. PM me for exact measurements if interested. *$100.00 or offer.*


2. >*Richelson's of Manhasset *NY Tropical Wool Spring Summer 3/2 in pleasant green with contrasting buttons. (like 40R). PM me for exact measurements if interested. (a few very light spots, needs DC) *$35.00*

3. >*Sears Sportswear Harris Tweed Sack* (like 38R) PM me for exact measurements if interested. *$35.00 *

4. >Scarce vintage *Gokey Company* Shetland Sized LARGE. This is an amazing sweater in perfect condition. Don't pass it up. 23W"- 26L"- 33S" laid flat. *$45.00 CLAIMED!*
*CLAIMED!**CLAIMED!*
5. >*Gordon & Ferguson* of Minnesota Field And Stream Wooly in neutrals and blue. Two pocket traditional sized LARGE. Excellent condition. Not washed or worn out. 24W" - 30L" - 33S" *$25.00*

6,7,8 >*LL Bean* Short Sleeve soft blended chambray medium blue BD size LARGE. 23W" 30L" *$14.00*
 >>*Barbour* "The Country Shirt" soft cotton white with 1" tattersall size LARGE. 25W" 29L" 34S" *$18.00*
 >>>*Hollins & Co Viyella* 55/45 cotton and wool plaid, woven in Scotland, size LARGE. 23W" 30L" 34S" *$25.00 CLAIMED!*


9. >*Paul Frederick *Wool Trousers med gray with neutral panes, cuffed. DR Pleat. 40W" (+1) 34L" (0) OS 44" Italy * $33.00*

10. >Trad Flat Front wool trousers for *Woolf Brothers* in heather brick reddish brown, straight. 34W" (+1) 31L" (+2) OS 40.5" *$26.00 CLAIMED!*

11. >*Asher for Woolf Brothers* herringbone wool trousers. Chestnut with rust and teal panes. FF Pleat. Straight. 36W" (+1) 30L" (+2) OS 41" *$36.00*

12. >*Unbranded* Super trad tweed trousers *FULLY LINED* stem to stern. Med brown with rust and blue panes. Straight. 36W" (0) 29L: (+2.5) OS 39" *$45.00*

13. >*Robert Bruce* NOS wool blend v-neck from Hess's size M wine red. 20W" x 26L" *$15.00*

14. >Three *Club Room* Ancient Madder Dyed Silk Ties. For the love of the subtle glow of madder-dyed. Italian silks, assembled in USA. 57" x 3.25"* $15.00 for all. *

15. > *E.M.'s of Mason's Oxford Pant (Massimo Bertelli) *36W" - 31L"- OS 41" Like new clean condition. I hand washed these, but no iron. *$45.00 CLAIMED!*
*CLAIMED!**CLAIMED!*
16. >Vintage *Peters* jacket, in khaki made in Northeast USA late 1960's, similar make to Baracuta or Harrington. Sized 44. I am 46R and this fits me perfectly, but right on the waistline. 25W" 26L" 34/35S" Nice.* $50.00 CLAIMED!*
*CLAIMED!**CLAIMED!*

___________________________
11E Longwings and Saddle Shoes


----------



## hooker4186

Whoa. That Zegna is ridonkulously nice.


----------



## dan46er

ThePopinjay said:


>


https://s1364.photobucket.com/user/chasehwin/media/tie5_zpsae0ef40a.jpg.html

I like this!


----------



## Sgpearl

Beautiful stuff, Monocle. I'm glad the small pictures didn't work for you because I really enjoyed the large ones!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDS AND JACKETS!! VINTAGE Custom-Made Harris & RARE Orkney Tweeds, Plaids & Tartans, Loro Piana Blazer, Linens, Silks, more!*

*I've consolidated my remaining jackets into this single post, for ease of browsing.*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
​
*1) GORGEOUS CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderful example of the classic Ivy Winter and Fall staple, the Blackwatch jacket, this beauty is half-canvassed and half-lined. The colouring of the tartan is wonderfully dark and rich, and its complemented beautifully by the dark honey buttons, which are almost certainly real horn. This is subtly darted, has a two-button front, and four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It has very natural shoulders. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket, in excellent condition--although it does have literally three or four stitches loose at the lining at the vent. This is one of the nicest Blackwatch jackets I've seen, in a very desirable size--and the buttons are a very nice touch, too!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*2) GORGEOUS Rustic Blanket Plaid Jacket--bellows pockets, elbow patches, the works!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Union Made in the USA for R. J. Boggs of Boston, this wonderful jacket is cut from beautifully heavy, thick, warm cloth. The rustic plaid is a wonderful heathery medley of burntberry red, dark tannish cream, and slate grey--perfect for a cold walk on a crisp winter's day with a dog, and a fire waiting at home! This comes with elbow patches, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. The pockets are flapped with button-through closures, and are also bellowed, perfect for carrying shotgun shells, pinecones, or dog treats. The jacket has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in what appears to be lightweight cotton drill, with edging. It has lovely natural shoulders. Since this is a vintage piece, and I only use the term "excellent" for pieces that could pass as being bough new recently, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition--conservatively! It would be a wonderful companion for many years to come!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



        

*3) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*4) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*5) LOVELY Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack in Autumnal/WInter Plaid
*
This a lovely jacket! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this beauty from Brooks Brothers has a wonderful patterning and colourway; a beautiful plaid in forest greens and tans, with an accent overcheck in bark and peach. This is truly beautiful jacket! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two button cuffs. Although it has no flaws, it is an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition. It was Union made in the USA--back when almost everything was!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



     

*6) Recent Brooks Brothers Guncheck in Lambswool.*

This is lovely! A recent offering from Brooks Brothers--yet one of those that was Union made in the USA--this lovely jacket features a gunchecking in blue, rust, and black on a dark tan background. Cut from lovely soft and lighter-weight lambswool, this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31





     

*7) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*8) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $22, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*9) GORGEOUS Lambswool Hickey-Freeman in Dark Houndstooth, for Saks Fifth Avenue.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautiful, dark houndstooth cloth, the colourway of this beautiful jacket by Hickey-Freeman is a wonderful medley of forest green, peat black, and burnished conker brown, on a background of moss green. The cloth is lambswool, and has a wonderful hand and drape. This lovely jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined, as befits its status as an example of Hickey-Freeman's "Boardroom" line. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA expressly for Saks of Fifth Avenue. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31





        

*10) GORGEOUS Kilgour, French, and Stanbury Barleycorn tweed*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a stunningly beautiful barleycorn tweed, the colourway and patterning of this jacket is wonderful--from a distance, it appears to be a standard grey-blue herringbone, albeit one with no clear boning definition; when you get closer, it reveals as a barleycorn with beautiful flecks of forest green, sky blue, berry red, cream, and pumpkin orange throughout. This is a really, really lovely tweed, which is beautifully complemented by the use of leather wrap buttons in burnished chestnut brown on metal shanks--more elegant and far more rare than their football cousins.

The colourway and patterning of this jacket are fully justified by its construction. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs. The interior pockets all feature tab and button latches for security--a very nice touch and indicative of the attention to detail in this jacket. This jacket was made by Kilgour, French, and Stanbury, the British Savile Row tailoring firm, for Barney's of New York. This jacket was Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and hence is a steal at* just $49, or offer*--a steal for a jacket of this quality in this highly desirable size!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2




       

*11) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*12) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

This is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $19, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*13) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$39, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



       

*14) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



  [/URL [URL="https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/OCTOBERTWEED/DSC04146_zps5abfbd32.jpg.html"]  

*
15) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

*I HAVE NO IDEA WHY THIS HASN"T BEEN CLAIMED--it's GORGEOUS!*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*16) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$18, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*17) CLASSIC Princeton Clothing Company 3/2 sack in brown herringbone*

This is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition! Like grey herringbone, brown herringbone is a wardrobe staple for Fall, and this is a wonderful example. A classic 3/2 sack, this features lapped seams along the shoulders and down the centre back, as well as a hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co.. This jacket is wonderful, and so is a steal at
*
just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



    

*18) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*19) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*20) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $29--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*21) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*21) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $65, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30





     

*
22) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $28, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*23) BEAUTIFUL Striped Harris Tweed*

This jacket is wonderful! The tweed that this is cut from is beautiful--a wonderful striped Harris of the sort that is almost never made anymore, and which is redolent of the Ivy campuses of the late 1950s and early 1960s. This is a classic two button sack--rare and desirable in its own right--and features classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a lovely vintage Harris Tweed "Orb" label. This is a beautiful tweed in a rare patterning and colourway, and a rare cut, and so

*is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUITS--including a Grail and NWT Huntingtons! FROM JUST $13 shipped in CONUS!*

*I have a several beautiful suits to pass on today, including several that are new with all of their tags attached--including a pair of beautiful Huntington 3/2 sacks! I also have a GORGEOUS 1950s GRAIL three piece suit from the Army & Navy store in London, several 3/2 sacks, a NWT Italian suit, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International orders are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in classic navy pinstripe!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic navy pinstripe cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely--a classic navy pinstripe with a lovely hand. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $110, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



         

*2) NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in miniature grey herringbone.*

This too is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic miniature grey herringbone cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely, and is one of the Ivy classics in both patterning and colourway. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $110, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



       

*3) ABSOLUTE GRAIL! London-Made Three-piece Worsted Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1.*

This is absolutely astounding; the stuff that Ralph lauren's dreams are made of! This suit was made for a friend of the family who started his career as an officer in the exclusive Blues and Royals Guards regiment of the British army, and who then became a very senior civil servant in the UK Government. In retirement he ran his family's estate (mainly sheep, some arable; lots of good rough shooting and some decent fishing) on the Scottish Borders. His was a life well lived, and his suits (which I acquired form his son for presentation here) are a beautiful reflection of this.

The cloth of this suit is in modern terms heavyweight. It is a solid charcoal, and a beautiful example of mid-century British tailoring. This is just the type of suit george Smiley would have gone for when searching for the mole in British Intelligence! It features a three-button front, darting, military shoulders, and four button cuffs. The jacket is unvented. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed; the lining in this suit has been applied to ensure that it conforms to the shape of the jacket, as has been shaped, darted, and seamed accordingly. the jacket is unvented.

The vest has an adjustable back, four fully functional front pockets, and is fully lined. It is unvented. The trousers are pleated and beautifully cut and shaped. They feature buttons for braces (suspenders) on the exterior, and hence lack belt loops They have a button fly.

As is to be expected, this suit features vast amounts of handwork throughout. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Again, given the beauty, rarity, and provenance of this suit, it's an absolute bargain at just $*135, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.* Again, this really is an absolute steal.

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 3/4

Trousers:

Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 to let out)
Length: 32 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs.

Vest:

Width, across the cloth: 16
Length: 23 1/4, tip to tip.



         

*4) BEAUTIFUL & Classic IVY 3/2 suit by The Princeton Clothing Co. in miniature grey herringbone.*

This is an absolutely beautiful suit! Made for The Princeton Clothing Co., which was the runner-up Ivy company to the likes of Langrock, Hilton, Royce, and The English Shop, this beautiful suit is cut from a classic and versatile mid-grey cloth in miniature herringbone. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely 3/2 lapel. It is also subtly darted--unusual for a 3/2 jacket--and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This suit was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)



     

*5) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, betweenm two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*6) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*7) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*

Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. With the exception of a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



   

*8) NWT Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $20, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*9) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$25 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*10) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*11) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*12) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$13, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2


----------



## VaBeach

TD - Lovely suits but I have hardly seen any with S2S 22 and waist 22. Do you come across these sizes?


----------



## ThePopinjay

dan46er said:


> I like this!


It's still available if you're interested!


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I am in need of some decent winter pants. If anyone comes across any thick flannels or moleskins in 38-39" waist and 33" inseam thrifting I would definitely be interested.


----------



## ballmouse

Each are *$40 + free shipping in CONUS*.

*Brown McGeorge Shetland*
Made in Scotland. Tagged size 38, but is a tad loose and would fit a size 40 as well.
Shetland 100% New Wool.

Chest: 20"
Length: 25"
Sleeve: 32"





















*Blue Alan Paine Cardigan*
Made in England. Tagged size 40.
100% Pure Lambswool.

Chest: 20.5"
Length: 25.75"
Sleeve: 34"


----------



## Steve Smith

Price included US shipping. Pairs with no photos are in same packaging as the ones in the pics. Click photo to enlarge.

Brooks Brothers Country Club Cotton Boxer Shorts. Elastic waist. White *Waist 34*. Retail $45 per pair. $25

Brooks Brothers Country Club Cotton Boxer Shorts. Elastic waist. Glen Plaid like the pair in the W44 pics. *Waist 36*. Retail $45 per pair. $25.

Brooks Brothers Country Club Cotton Boxer Shorts. Elastic waist. *Waist 42*. Retail $45 per pair. Three pairs for $68.


Brooks Brothers Country Club Cotton Boxer Shorts. Elastic waist. *Waist 44*. Retail $45 per pair. Four pairs for $88.


Brooks Brothers Country Club Cotton Boxer Shorts. Elastic waist. White. *Waist 46*. Retail $45 per pair. $25


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> *Final Pre-Christmas offerings. This will be the last batch of items before the holidays. I'm going to be out of town from the 23rd until the 30th so I can get things out Saturday at the latest.* *Get yourself one last thrift exchange purchase for 2013. You deserve it.*
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale corduroys. Outstanding condition w/minimal wear
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 x 32
> 
> *$27 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/blue and red windowpane
> 17x33 slim fit
> *
> $20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar tattersall
> 16 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> A handful of new items, all in excellent condition--no flaws.
> 
> Brooks Brothers must iron blue uni-stripe ocbd w/unlined collar
> 16 x 32
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Milano cut khakis in British khaki
> Flat front, no cuff
> 38 x 30
> *
> $21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three ties: *$14 conus each*
> Brooks Brothers Made in England 3.75
> Rooster Made in USA wool challis 3.5
> Harrod's by John Comfort Made in England 3.5


----------



## CMDC

FURTHER DROP...



CMDC said:


> DROPS...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Bauer wool shirt-jac
> Made in USA
> Size M
> 
> *$29 conus*
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

HAD A NIBBLER DISAPPEAR, SO DROP...



CMDC said:


> Landsdowne Ireland rugby shirt
> This is essentially NWOT. Doesn't appear to have ever been worn. I have one of these myself and its fantastic. Good heft to it.
> Tagged XXL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 35.5
> 
> *$24 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Barbour ls bd tattersall sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ls bd Irish linen sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ls bd Irish linen sport shirt
> Size M slim fit
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

ANOTHER DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue unistripe must iron ocbd
> 17 x 35
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

MORE DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Four Brooks Brothers pinpoint ocbd's
> *$15 conus each*
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> 17 x 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar broadcloth
> 15 x 34
> 
> *$15 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ls sportshirt
> Size M
> 
> *$17 conus
> *


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> LLBean lambswool vest in sage green
> Made in Scotland
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25.5
> Length: 28
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Blair ties
> Made in USA
> *
> $13 conus each*


----------



## CMDC

STILL HAVE THIS...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren cotton sportcoat
> 3/2 lightly darted
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> *
> $30 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Joseph A Banks red label 3/2 tweed sack
> Needs a new bottom button and the others should be replaced--otherwise, good to go. A really nice pattern that won't be found too often.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24 +1.5
> 
> *$32 conus*


----------



## Ekphrastic

Hey, anybody got a light-blue OCBD in 15 x 35? I've been getting by with one (!) light-blue OCBD for my tweedy ensembles for, uh, nine years or so, and the shirt I have is a little thrashed. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*OVER 100 SHIRTS STILL AVAILABLE!*

*I still have over 100 dress and casual shirts still available, from Brooks Brothers, Hilditch & Key, Loro Piana, Gitman, T. M. Lewin, LL Bean, and others!
*
*OFFERS WELCOME ON EVERYTHING!*

*Sizes 15.5, 16, 16.5 (more in these sizes in other links):
*
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489739#post1489739

*Sizes 16.5, 17, 17.5 (more in these sizes in other links):*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489762#post1489762

*Viyella, Loro Piana, and more! Casual shirts in S, M, L, and XL (more in these sizes in other links):*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489778#post1489778

*Size 16.5 (more in this size in other links):
*
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489794#post1489794

*Casual shirts, sizes 16 and L (more in these sizes in other links):*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489801#post1489801

*Sizes 15.5, 16, 17.5, 18 (more in these sizes in other links):*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489820#post1489820

*Casual shirts--in ALL SIZES, from S to 3XL!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489835#post1489835

*Casual and dress shirts, mainly sizes 16.5, 17, 17.5; M, L and XL:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489846#post1489846

*
Formal shirts, 15.5, 16.5:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1489848#post1489848

*Please note that the following shirts have already been claimed:
*
2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 
12, 13, 17, 18, 19
23, 25, 28, 29
30, 35, 36 37, 39
40, 43, 44, 45
53
77, 79
84
98
102, 105, 106, 110, 121, 129, 134, 141, 146


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Southwick for H. Davis and Sons 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Regular
*Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC

Asking $45 *> $40 *or offer






*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $45 > *$40 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC
*

TIES*

Assume silk unless otherwise noted.



Group 1: $11 >* $10* each - all 57" long
a) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD bird emblematic (seagulls?) 3 1/8" wide
b) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD foulard 3 1/8" wide 
c) Hunt Club Clothiers fishing lure emblematic 3 1/4 wide




Group 2: $11 > *$10* each
a) Robert Talbott navy/green repp 3 3/8" x 57
b) Lands End green/navy/red/gold repp 3 3/8" x 57
c) Robert Talbott for Michael David LTD. navy/green/red repp 3 1/4 x 57


Group 3: $6 > *$5 *each
a) Brooks Brothers navy/green/grey/red repp 3 3/4" x 57"
b) Bert Pulitzer blue/red repp 3 3/4" x 56"
c) *CLAIMED*
d) *CLAIMED*
e) J. Crew repp 3 1/4" x 57"


Group 4: $6 > *$5 *each
a) *CLAIMED*
b) Brooks Brothers brown w/ red and gold stripe 3 3/8" x 54"
c) Brooks Brothers foulard 3 1/4" x 56"
d) *CLAIMED*
e) *CLAIMED*


Group 5: $6 > *$5 *each
a) *CLAIMED*
b) Pintail "Fore" poly 3 1/4" x 55"
c) *CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOS Briefcase; Classic Ivy satchel!*

*I have two beautiful leathergoods available to pass on today--an unused New Old Stock classic leather briefcase with a lock by Amiet of Switzerland, and a lovely classic leather satchel!
*
*BOTH CLAIMED*




As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING in the CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) NEW OLD STOCK: Classic Leather Briefcase with Amiet lock.*

This is lovely--a classic leather top-frame briefcase! This briefcase is old stock that is NEW and UNUSED; it retains the original instructions for setting the lock, the original stuffing paper inside, and the original paper wrapped around the strap for shop storage. It also has its original store tag still intact.

This briefcase is a top-frame model which stays open when needed. It has three interior compartments, and a shoulder strap that it detachable. It features a very high quality combination lock by Amiet of Switzerland; I believe that the combination is not yet set. Although there is no maker or material listed, this is clearly a very nicely-made leather briefcase.

It has a couple of minor, minor scuffs on the topframe and the interior, as shown, but otherwise is in absolutely excellent condition.

The measures 16 1/2" long, with a height of 12 1/4". The topframe opening is 3 1/2" shut, and 6' when open; the case is 7" wide at the base.



          

*2) Classic Ivy Leather Satchel!*

A lovely classic leather satchel, this has both a carrying handle and a detachable shoulder strap. It has two interior compartments, and a back pocket for your newspaper or papers. This features leather reinforced corners and metal reinforcement stands on the base. The original lock functions nicely and smoothly--although there is no key. This satchel has some very minor scuffs from use, as shown, but overall is still in Very Good/Excellent condition.

It measures 16 1/2" long, with a width of 3 1/2", and a height of 11 1/2".


----------



## sbdivemaster

*It's cold out there! Get yourself a nice, warm LL Bean sweater!*

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*


*LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 23.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $35 > $30**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 25"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2C: 21.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 25.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $20* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 33"
S2C: 22.5"
P2C: 20.5"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $35 > $30* 

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ThePopinjay

BUMP AND DROP


ThePopinjay said:


> *For Sale: Neckties, $15 each, or 2 for $25 *(Shipped CONUS)
> 
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 100% silk Liberty of London lavender tie, discoloration around knot area and small tear on bottom of rear blade (not visible when worn)- 3.5" Now *$10*
> Polyester Made in England 'Washable' Anchor and Crown motif tie. Feels especially good for polyester. 3.5"
> *CLAIMED*
> Silk/Poly blend (?) Argyle and Sutherland and Bermuda Crest tie. Made in Italy for English Sports Shop of Bermuda. 3.5"
> 100% Silk Peer Gordon Lmt. of Cleveland yellow tie with flowers motif. 3.25"
> PM with interest or further questions.


----------



## Mike Petrik

PM sent to Tweedy re leather goods.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Leatherwear!*

I have several lovely leatherwear items to pass on today, including a STUNNINg made in Italy Armani leather jacket that dates from when Armani was good, a wonderfully beaten-up Schott flight jacket, a Rancher jacket in split cowhide, a terrific vintage suede Baracuta style jacket, and a Schott leather vest!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS* on everything; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
**
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) AWESOME Schott flight jacket!*

Thick, sturdy, and heavy, this flight jacket shows exactly why Schott leatherwear is so well respected! This is clearly an older piece, and is very nicely beaten up; there's a small rip on one shoulder by the epaulette, the knit cuffs are torn and chewed up, there's a small rip by the bottom of the left-hand side handwarmer pocket, and there's a lot of scuffing throughout. This has just the patina that it takes years to achieve--although the fact that the knit is slightly dusty is something that doesn't take long to acquire or rectify!

Although this is missing its label its clearly a Schott, made right down the road from me in Elizabeth, new Jersey. and is excellent quality; Talon zipper 9which still moves easily and fluidly), heavy leather, warm interior fleece lining and furry collar. And it clearly can take a beating!

This is in Good condition only, but will easily last for a decade or so with plenty of abuse. I'd keep it if it fit me, but the arms are too short.

*How about just $29, or offer, shipped in CONUS? Now that's a BARGAIN!

Tagged a 40, this fits a 38 better;*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (c. 34 sleeve, mesured as a shirt)
Shoulder: 17 1/2 (shoulders extend into the sleeves when worn)
Length (BOC) 23



           

*2) Vintage Ivy Suede Baracuta-style jacket.*

This is lovely--cut from wonderfully buttery suede, this is modelled after the iconic Baracuta blouson jacket. This features all the features the Baracuta is famous for, including two front button-through pockets, a button-up stand-up collar, and double stitching on the seams throughout. This has a small area of superficial rubbing, as shown, and so is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: c. 34
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 23 3/4



         

*Previously listed jacket, all with price drops!*

*3) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*4) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani leather jacket*

*NOW JUST $65, OR OFFER!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $65, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4







               

*5) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)


----------



## ThePopinjay

1.) Size Large Gant Fox Hunt Plaid w/ Flap Pocket - 60/40 cotton blend. Made in British Colony of Hong Kong. -$20

2.) 15.5-32/33 Arrow Dover 60/40 cotton blend. Made in USA. -$20


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$45 Lands' End Suede PTB's 9.5D/B Made in the USA, though I am not sure by who as the markings don't seem to be from any of the usual suspects. The uppers and lug soles are in excellent shape. They do seem to fit true. A pair of non-original, wood shoe trees will be included.

https://postimg.org/image/fwngev2sz/ https://postimg.org/image/mkk21gmb7/ https://postimg.org/image/vjeps8gkz/ https://postimg.org/image/rx8wfla7n/

$28 Thatcher & Cross Rugby Shirt LARGE An awesome shirt! Heavy Pique cotton in cream and gray. The construction is superb as are the details. Excellent buttons, a hidden placket and underarm gussets. Extremely clean. I would say a 9/10. The measurements are.....

Chest 24
Shoulder 24.5
Length from BOC 31

https://postimg.org/image/6vdiezu9f/ https://postimg.org/image/pmffp5otv/ https://postimg.org/image/ihxmg4hkj/

Pocket Squares, hand rolled by yours truly.
1. $22 100% Cotton 14.25 Square
https://postimg.org/image/gmau4ysqb/ https://postimg.org/image/gmau4ysqb/ https://postimg.org/image/x8see1lo3/

2. $20 100% Cotton 12.5" Square
https://postimg.org/image/cwfspt69f/ https://postimg.org/image/4ygsaf3lf/ https://postimg.org/image/4ygsaf3lf/

3. $24 100% Wool 11.5" Square
https://postimg.org/image/ctvx2z2lv/ https://postimg.org/image/bsvodulmb/ https://postimg.org/image/gc7wzd3hv/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Overcoats and Topcoats!*

*I have several lovely classic overcoats and topcoats to pass on today, including a GORGEOUS vintage cashmere topcoat, some wonderfully sturdy tweed overcoats, a classic 1960s topcoat from California with a stunning lining, and more!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) GORGEOUS Overcoat in Italian Black Herringbone Cloth*

This is the coat you'd wear after a late Fall class teaching Political Science at Princeton University, c. 1968, on your way to the Barrister & Solicitor for a steak dinner with the Dean!

This is simply wonderful--about as close to the Platonic ideal of an Ivy overcoat as one is likely to come by outside the Forms!

First, this is cut from beautifully heavy cloth in black herringbone, that was designed and woven in Italy--as proudly proclaimed by the main interior label, which itself is a wonderful example of vintage labelling. As well as being lovely and heavy and warm, sure to beat the cold on even the worst New York winter day, this cloth has a wonderful hand and immaculate drape.

The construction of the coat does full justice to the cloth that it is cut from. It is half-canvassed, and features lapped seams throughout--on the sleeves, and down the centre back. It has fixed turn-back cuffs, and wonderfully narrow lapels. It also has a single centre hook vent, and very natural shoulders. The two front pockets are luxuriously deep, and lined in sturdy cotton duck.

This coat was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



      

*Previously listed coats, with price drops:*

*2) GORGEOUS Black Cashmere Overcoat from Browning, King & Co.*

This is wonderful! Made by Browning, King & Co., this is a classic and beautiful Ivy League coat--and well deserving of the name, for two reasons. First, before their bankruptcy in 1934 Browning, King, & Co (founded in 1822, and responsible for outfitting many prospectors in the '49 Goldrush, and then soldiers in the Civil War) was according to _Time_ magazine of May 21, 1934 the company that "To Harvard, Yale and Princeton men, Browning, King & Co. means college clothes...". As if this wasn't enough, judging by the Union label (1949 version, no (R) marking) made between 1949 and 1961 -- right in the middle of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. And, finally, Browning, King, & Co deliberately advertised their clothing as the 'Ivy League" look, and prominently featured "Naturalaire" shoulders.

So, if you want a genuine, Golden Age, Ivy League cashmere overcoat, this is your chance! And remember--these literally are not made anymore, and never could be.

And this coat fully lives up to its illustrious provenance. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this coat is cut from seriously thick, luxurious cashmere, as befits an Ivy league coat that would likely be bought on graduation for one's first job on Wall Street or in a white shoe law firm. It features flapped, patch pockets, and turn-back cuffs with single button adornments. It is also cut similarly to a 3/2 sack, with the top front button being functional, but curling over when undone. There is no darting. This coat also features lapped seams throughout, along the centre back, the sleeves, and down the sides. It has very natural shoulders--as you'd expect from the originators of the TNSIL style!

This coat does have one minor blemish--a small moth nibble on the back of the right sleeve near the shoulder. This is hard to see, even if you know where it is, and so could either be ignored, or rewoven. As such, and given that this is a vintage piece--and so could use a dry clean to freshen it--I would very conservatively rank this as being in Very Good condition.

*Asking a very modest $75, for what could easily be considered a Grail piece!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 41



    

*3) CLASSIC 1960's Topcoat with terrific lining--Tailored in California!*

This coat is wonderful! Dating from between 1962 and 1968 (going by the Union tag, which is the 1949 variant with red letters and the (R) marking) , this coat is a classic 1960s topcoat. It features lovely narrow lapels, thin turn-back cuffs, and is cut similarly to a 3/2 sack, with a functional three button front where the top button curves back when not in use. This coat features pick stitching on the lapels, and has a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a wonderful 1960s red satin-stripe lining! This was Made in the USA--more precisely, it was Tailored in California! Apart from some loose stitching at the vent in the lining, this is in excellent condition--although as with all vintage piece I recommend that it receive a dry clean prior to wear.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 39 1/2





   

*4) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*5) Classic Ivy Overcoat in herringbone tweed*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from heavyweight tweed in a classic grey herringbone, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features two deep, flapped, front pockets, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. Styled in Great Britain, this will last for decades with proper care. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 3/4



    

*7) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2



   

*8) c. 44, 46 MADE IN ENGLAND Classic 1960s Brooks Brothers WOOL GABARDINE Balmacaan raincoat!*

This is wonderful! A classic 1960s balmacaan raincoat from Brooks Brothers, this is cut from the quintessential Ivy League Golden-Era fabric, wool gabardine! This coat was Made in England, and dates from the time when Brooks was using the block white letters on its labels. It features a concealed placket, lapped seams on the shoulders, flanks, raglan sleeves, and down the centre back, and a single centre hook vent. It is fully lined.

It does have some minor repairable issues. The lining needs some re-stitching at the shoulders, it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and it's missing two front buttons; I'll include a set of non-original replacements for these, though. There is also some minor spotting on the front, which I only just noticed--so this is very hard to see! As such, this is in Good condition, and with soem minor TLC will give you good service for decades to come!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulders: NA
Length: 43 1/2



  

*9) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tall Insulated LL Bean Boots*

The Trad/Ivy classic for Winter, these beautiful Bean Boots come complete with insulated liners which could be removed if desired.

These boots are in excellent condition. Made in the USA.

These are size 10M; since these are the insulated version, they would fit someone with a size US10 shoe. (So, don't size down on these, as you would with a Maine Hunting Shoe--that was my mistake, and the reason these are here!)

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in CONUS--OR OFFER.

Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## ThePopinjay

BUMP AND DROP


ThePopinjay said:


> *For Sale: **Southwick Sky Shetland Tweed in the old Warwick Model. Tagged 44 T*
> *Asking **$50** shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18"
> Pit to Pit: 22.75"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length: 31.75"
> Some discoloration on lapel (last photo, could come out with cleaning) and staining on inside armpit lining, not visible on the exterior of course. Beautiful shetland tweed full of blues and peaches. I wish this fit me, alas it does not, and I hope to find it a good home. PM if interested or if you have further questions.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Huntington Tweed Sportcoat- Tagged 42R
Asking $35 shipped CONUS
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 30"
In great shape save for a small tear near inside pocket lining (easy fix) and the fact that it needs a good pressing.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lots of Tradly Trousers!*

I have some wonderful trad/Ivy pants to pass on today--including NWT Brooks Brothers, Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket Reds, Plus Fours, and more!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

1) NWT Brooks Brothers trousers. 100% worsted wool, these lovely classic charcoal trousers were Made in the USA. They are New With tags and unhemmed; please note that there is a small white mark on one leg which will no doubt come out with dry cleaning. They have a pleated front. These are tagged Reg 40, and measure Waist: 20 inseam 37 unhemmed. Asking just $25.

  

2) LL Bean Reds. These are flat front, and in excellent condition, except for a small pinhole on the lower leg, as shown. Because of this, they are just in Good condition overall, and so are just $12. or offer. Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff.

  

3) Polo jeans. Excellent condition! Small logo on ticket pocket. Tagged 36, 32. Waist 18, inseam 32 1/4. Asking just $18.

    

Previously listed trousers, all due to be bumped, and with price drops:

4) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $22, or offer.

    

5) BEAUTIFUL! Old School Script Label LL Bean trousers, in thick wool charcoal herringbone; I have a pair of these myself, and they wear like iron--and yes, mine are used around my small farm as workwear, and still look great! Flat front, excellent condition. Waist: 16 1/4; Inseam 28 1/2 (+1). Asking $25, or offer.

  

6) Nantucket Reds! No, not winter wear, but still beautiful--and a great deal on the off-season! These are Regatta Reds by Puritan of Cape Cod. They're flat front, and MADE IN THE USA--and remember, Murray's reds are now "imported"!  These are in excellent condition, and measure Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1). Asking just $25.

 

7) Vineyard Vines cords. In a lovely shade of blue! All cotton. These have a minor hanger mark, but this will vanish after the first laundering or dry cleaning. They're flat front, and apart from the hanger mark in excellent condition. tagged 36U, these are cuffed. Waist: 18 1/2, Inseam 34 (+1), with 1 1/4" cuff. Asking just $22.

    

8) Glen Plaid trousers. Cut from a lovely all-wool glen plaid cloth, these are perfect for Fall or Winter. Some age discoloration to the lining, but otherwise excellent, these are pleated and cuffed. Waist: 18 1/2, inseam 31 1/2 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking just $18.

  

9) BEN SILVER charcoal flannel trousers by Majer. In absolutely excellent condition, these beauties are pleated and cuffed. Made in the USA, they feature both belt loops and interior buttons for braces/suspenders. Waist: 19, inseam 30 1/2 (+ 1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $25.

  

10) NWOT Corbin lightweight wool trousers in miniature puppytooth with miniature overcheck. The patterning and colourway of these trousers are just wonderful! Made in the USA by Corbin, these are NWOT, and are unhemmed. They're in excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 37 unhemmed. Asking just $25, or offer.

   

11) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $20 or offer.

  

12) Bills Khakis Blue M2P. Pleated and cuffed, these are lighter weight, ideal for Spring or Summer. They're rumpled, and so in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA, of course! Pleated and cuffed. Tagged 36, these measure Waist: 18, inseam 29 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. Asking just $22.

  

13) Polo Blue Label linen trousers. These are lovely! Pleated front and cuffed, these have a blemish--a brown mark by one cuff, as shown. Because of this, they are in Good/Very Good condition. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Just $15, or offer.

    

14) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $22.

  

15) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $10.

  

16) Brooks Brothers khakis. 346 line. Tagged 40/32. Waist 20, Inseam 30 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $16.

 

17) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $16.



18) Seersucker trousers. Unknown fabric--maybe polycotton--unknown maker. Some minor brown spotting in a few areas, such as knees and back of thighs. Good condition. Waist 20 34, Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $10--good knockabout summer trousers!



19) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $17, or offer.

  

20) Cashmere and Wool; Made in Italy. Pleated front, excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 32 1/4, plus 3". Asking $16, or offer.

 

21) Corbin charcoal grey wool trousers for The English Shop of Princeton. Lovely and classic! Flat front. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 27 (+3). Asking $15


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL $25 OR UNDER SHIPPED IN CONUS--WITH OFFERS WELCOME! CASUAL JACKETS! Down Jacket, Down Vest, CLASSIC LL Bean Field Jacket in Denim, Levis trucker jacket, more!*

*I have a lot of classic casual jackets and outerwear to pass on today, including a down jacket and vest, a CLASSIC LL Bean Field Jacket in denim, and a Levis trucker!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Land's End Casual jacket.*

(From andcounting)

A basic, casual jacket; 60% wool, 20% rayon, 20% polyester. Button cuffs; buttons at throat to secure the collar for warmth. Excellent condition, although it could do with a dry clean. This has two large interior pockets, and some elastication at the hem.

*Asking just $15.

Size XL; measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve 27 1/4
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 28.



    

*2) Cutter & Buck casual jacket. *

(From andcounting)

This is all cotton, and features a throat latch and two front pockets. It has its original spare button, and is identified as a "Fall '12 Sample". This could use a launder, as it is slightly dusty from storage, but otherwise its in excellent condition.

*Asking just $12, or offer.

Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 27

   

*3) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*4) Down Filled Vest by Chess King.*

This is lovely! The zipper works smoothly, this is very warm and very lightweight, and it features two front handwarmer pockets. Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $20*

*Size M; measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Length: 24 1/2



   

*5) CLASSIC LL Bean Field/Barn Coat in denim!
*
This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton denim, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

This jacket takes a button-in liner, which is not included.

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if his is your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/2



     

*6) A2-type Blouson Parka*

(From 32rollandrock)

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*7) Tagged 46R Levis Trucker Jacket*

(From 32rollandrock)

Tagged a 46R, this was Made in Canada. Excellent condition.

*Asking just $16*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 22 1/2


----------



## hooker4186

@TweedyDon PM sent on the Schott jacket!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Two ties to pass along - both silk and made in USA.
Asking *$15* each
1) Robert Talbott red foulard - 3 3/8"
2) Lands End navy/red/white repp - 3 5/8"


16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking *$21
*


Florsheim Imperial LWB
9C
Black pebble grain, V-cleat heel, beautiful shape.
Asking $60 > *$55* CONUS or offer


----------



## wacolo

*Drops*

$24-->$21 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD The same as above, except this is a pinpoint instead of an oxford. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/

$37--->$34 Cole Haan Loafers 9D Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/


----------



## Monocle

*Trad Snacks. I meant to include earlier. Have a great week!!*
These are all great ties in great condition. Most of them are of the narrower ilk. Some are shorter and suited for v-necks and such
$6.00 each or $5.00ea for 3 or more automatically, any quantity. Shipped CONUS.


*Group 1 Stripes (most of these are darker in color than they translate on the page, due to the red hues)*


A. Briar Bow Silk Adjustable Green Burgundy Gold
B. Liberty Silk Repp Navy and Red 58 x 3-3/8
C. BB Makers Non Repp Silk Red Navy Green 56 x 3-1/4
D. Harold's Silk Repp Deep Red and Hunter by Jacobs Roberts 56 x 3-1/8
E. Rooster 80/20 Wool And Silk Navy Green and Red 4-1/2 x 3-1/4
F. Allen Solly Silk English Repp Navy with Rainbow Pinstripe 55 x 3-1/4


*Group 2 Paisleys *


A. Damon Foulard Narrow 53 x 2-5/8
B. Michelsons Foulard Narrow for Filene's 55 x 2-5/8
C. Hardy Amies Silk White Paisley 57 x 3-3/8
D. Hardy Amies Silk Blue Paisley 53 x 3-1/4
E. Dior Silk Le Connoisseur 57 x 3-1/4


*Group 3. Medallions/Dots *


A. Hardy Amies Silk Brown Rust White 56 x 3
B. Allen Solly Silk Florette Red with Green 57 x 3-1/4
C. Hardy Amies Black Red White 54 x 3-1/4
D. BB Makers Non Repp Silk Reddish with Red and Blue 57 x 3-1/4
E. BB Makers Silk Repp Bright Green with Pink Dots 57 x 3-1/4
F. Park Avenue Black White Red Teardrops 56 x 3-3/8
G. Talbot Silk Brown Red White 55 x 3-1/8
H. Talbot Italian Heavy Madder Eggplant Violet Cyan Orange Red 58 x 3-1/8


*Group 4. Paisley Stripe*


A. X'Andrini Silk Black White Neutral 54 x 3
B. Richel Brick with Green Blue White 56 x 3
C. Hardy Amies Desert Tan w/Blue-Gray Orange Red 57 x 3-1/4
D. English Madder Dyed Silk for Sanford Sacks 58 x 2-5/8
E. YSL Big Diamonds Black w/Purplish-Red 57 x 3-1/4
F. ODR Silk Olive & Taupe 54 x 3-18


________
11E Saddle Shoes


----------



## AshScache

Now come the fruits of my Cleveland and Cincinnati thrifting adventures.

All prices assume paypal personal payment and shipping to the lower 48.

TROUSERS

1) BB 346 patchwork madras trousers. Tagged 38/30, they measure:

Waist: 19"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 39.5"

Good starter pair of madras. Not as "loud" as a lot of other madras, but still a way to add some GTH to a wardrobe.




Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.

2) Tweed flat front trousers in a nice tan herringbone made by Arthur's trousers for The Metropolitan mens store in Dayton, Ohio. There is a ton of hand work in these trousers, and they seem to be in great shape. Nice flapped change pocket as well. No tagged size, but measures:

Waist: 17" (+3 to let out)
Inseam: 29.5" (with 3" to let down)
Outseam: 40"








Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.

3) Orvis flat front khakis in stone. Tagged 36, measure:

Waist:18"
Inseam: 29.5" (with 1.25" cuffs)
Outseam: 39.5"






Asking $25 in the CONUS, or $40 with next pair.

4) Orvis flat front khakis in tan. Tagged 36, measure:

Waist:18"
Inseam: 29.5" (with 1.25" cuffs)
Outseam: 39.5"





Asking $25 or $40 with above pair.

BELTS

1) Black Coach belt, size 36. Not perfect condition, but still a very good belt that will give years of service while still looking great. Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.






2) (don't you step on my....) BB blue suede belt, size 36. Not exactly trad but very good condition. Asking $20, shipped in CONUS.





3) Black Allen Edmonds belt for the larger trad; tagged 46. Asking $20 in the CONUS or $37 with next belt.





4) Burgundy Trafalgar belt for the larger trad; tagged 46. Asking $20 in the CONUS or $37 with above belt.







Please feel free to make any offers on the above items! Anything reasonable will be considered, as will trades.


----------



## Monocle

I have this one. It is a beautiful sweater. Do yourself a solid and buy it. Any Bean original Norwegian is a lifetime friend.



sbdivemaster said:


> *LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2C: 23.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 26"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30* 


----------



## AshScache

Allen Edmonds "Fairmont" loafers in 10 1/2 A. Really nice decorative buckle strap; nice look for someone who wants more this pennies but doesn't like tassels. Nice shape, good patina, tons of life in the heel and sole. Asking $40 shipped in the CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

Woolrich chamois work shirt in a nice muted orange, tagged Large, measures:

6-button front
16.5" neck
Seam to seam (side to side): 21.5"
Length from BOC: 30.5"
18.5" shoulders
34" sleeve

Great feeling fabric, feels incredibly warm.


----------



## AshScache

Post removed


----------



## AshScache

LL Bean Barn Coat in red canvas back when they were MADE IN THE USA. Tagged large, and complete with the accompanying liner, making this coat a great 3-season pick up. Not in perfect condition, has some small blemishes that might or might not come out with a good washing. Either way, a great cost for running errands, shoveling snow, or, of course, working in a barn. Wish it fit me!







Since it has the liner, asking $45 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

Coming tomorrow: Woolrich parka made in USA, Zegna blazer, mis-pressed 3/2 Gant navy blazer in a nice warm wool, Britches of Georgetown navy blazer in an equally nice wool, and several nice tweeds. All will be priced to sell!


----------



## Dr. D

*Hertling gray trousers*
These were made in the USA for Drinkwaters of Cambridge, MA. They are a mid gray color and are very soft lighter weight flannel. These trousers have 1.75" cuffs and would be quintessential trad pants except for the double forward pleats. The trousers are in very good condition and will likely look new after being cleaned and pressed. Honestly, these are amazing pants (much nicer than the Corbins and Brooks I wear all the time) and if it wasn't for the pleats I would never offer them for sale. This pair fits me but I would have to hack several inches off the length so I thought I should offer them here for the taller trads before I hack them down to my size.
$25 shipped

tagged size: 36
waist: 37 (little left to add)
inseam: 33 (nothing to add)
cuffs: 1.75"




*
Burberry herringbone trousers*
These are a medium gray color and only on close inspection one can see faint windowpanes of rust and charcoal. The interior waistband prominently displays the Burberry logo and there are buttons for braces, although one of the rear brace buttons is missing. True to their English heritage, these trousers have double forward pleats with turnups (cuffs). This pair is in very good condition - the only issues I can find are the one missing brace button and the hem thread is starting to let loose a bit on one leg, which is not an issue if you are having these tailored anyway.
$20 shipped

no tagged size
waist: 34.5 (could probably add 1")
length: 31 (only 1" inside hem)
cuffs: 1.625"





*Zanella mid gray trousers*
I had never seen Zanellas in person before this pair, but now I know why people rave about them. These are buttery soft and were made for Richard's of Greenwich, CT. In addition to the amazing fabric, these trousers have some elegant features such as piping on the split rear interior seam and a sleek rayon lining down to the knee. Like most Zanellas, these are triple pleated with cuffs. They are in very good condition and I can find no issues. 
$25 shipped

tagged size: 35
waist: 36 (not much to add)
inseam: 29.5 (only 1" in hem)
cuffs: 1.625"




*Gray herringbone trousers*
There is not a single tag inside them - no maker, care instructions, fabric content - absolutely nothing at all. They are a gray herringbone pattern with charcoal pinstripes running vertically spaced every half inch. They have double pleats and cuffs as well as buttons for using braces. They are in very good condition and will look great with a fresh pressing.
$15 shipped

waist: 38 (+1.5" on each side)
inseam: 28.5 (+2" in hem)
cuffs: 1.25"
(sorry for the large upside down pic)





*
Brooks Brothers "Makers" chocolate brown flannel suit*
I usually pass by darted suits in favor of sacks, but when I saw this beautiful 2 button "Makers" suit I couldn't leave it languishing on the rack. It is a dark brown flannel with a soft nap and is tagged a 43R with 37W trousers to match. It is in excellent condition with no issues.
$40 shipped

tagged 43R 37W
chest: 46
shoulders: 19.5
sleeves: 24.25 (at least 2" to add)
length: 30.5
trouser waist: 37 (could add 1")
inseam: 29.5 (+1.5" in hem)
cuffs: 1.75"


----------



## Dr. D

Red and khaki D-ring belt
I think the way it is sewn the belt should be red on top/bottom and khaki in the middle, but if you flip it inside-out you get the reverse color pattern (see photos)
49" long canvas, 50" including the buckle
1.5" width
Very good condition -no signs of wear
$12




Dartmouth Leatherman D-ring belt
natural belt with green ribbon with Dartmouth crest
the ribbon folds over and runs along half of the backside of the belt, see photos
Made by Leatherman, sized M
39" long canvas, 40" including the buckle
1.625" width
very good condition - the mark seen on the tag photo is the shadow from the tag, there is no mark there
$12


----------



## dan46er

AshScache said:


> 1) BB 346 patchwork madras trousers. Tagged 38/30, they measure:
> 
> Waist: 19"
> Inseam: 29"
> Outseam: 39.5"
> 
> Good starter pair of madras. Not as "loud" as a lot of other madras, but still a way to add some GTH to a wardrobe.
> 
> Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.


I must have these!! Alas and alack, I still cannot send PMs unless it is to respond...


----------



## AshScache

dan46er said:


> I must have these!! Alas and alack, I still cannot send PMs unless it is to respond...


Just messaged you.


----------



## dan46er

Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart sportcoat
2 button, darted. Single vent
Made in Canada

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

$46 conus




























Glenplaid camelhair sportcoat from Saks Fifth Avenue
2 button, lightly darted; Single vent
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25.5 +2

$46 conus




























Vineyard Vines light blue chinos--very minimal wear
Flat front, no cuff

35 x 30

$26 conus


----------



## AshScache

I got ambitious and measured the blazers tonight as well--I wish all of them fit, though I'd quickly run out of space if they all did!

1) Mis-pressed union made in USA Gant 3/2 roll sack blue flannel blazer for Burkhart's of Cincinnati, Ohio. 1/2 lined, 2 button cuffs.

No tagged size, but measures:

P2P: 21"
Length: 32"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulder: 18.5"









Asking $50, shipped in the CONUS.

2) Britches of Georgetown herringbone blue blazer. Two button front, three button cuffs. Herringbone provides a very subtle texture that makes this blazer extra special. The buttons have the crest of the Honourable Artillery Company and their motto, "arms pacis fulcra"--Armed Strength for Peace. Fully lined.





Asking $50, shipped in the CONUS.

3) Zegna 100% silk sport coat. Made in Italy. Fully lined. Two button front, four button non- working cuffs. Great summer check.

P2P: 20"
Length: 29.5"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Shoulders: 18"








Asking $50, shipped in CONUS.

Now......three great tweeds.

4) Union-made in USA sack tweed. Interesting, complicated pattern with a maroon overcheck. One of the most complex and interesting tweeds I've ever seen. Two button front, three button cuffs. 1/2 lined.

P2P: 21"
Sleeve: 24.75"
Length: 29.5"
Shoulders:18.75"






Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.

5) Union-made in USA sack herringbone tweed for McGregor sportswear. 1/2 lined, decorative throat latch, elbow patches. Two button front, three button cuffs. Two small defects that aren't visible from more than a foot, but are pictured scrupulously below.

P2P: 22"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 31"
Shoulders: 19"







Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.


6) J.Press 3/2 brown herringbone tweed, fully lined, 3 button cuffs.

Measures:

P2P: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulders: 19.25"
Length: 31"






$50 for this trad staple.


----------



## Dr. D

*Yet another trad tie purge*

I rarely wear ties anymore so I am culling my collection down to a single rack. These are from my personal collection and have been accumulated over several years, some came from this forum.
$15 for one tie
$27 for two ties
$38 for three ties
$48 for four ties
if you want more than that let's talk :cool2:

Hand made in England for Andover Shop
red/green repp stripe
56" x 3.5"




Robert Talbott made expressly for Andover Shop
dark green with red/gold/silver stripes
56.5" x 3.25"




Robert Talbott hand made for Hunt Club Clothiers
Made for Cascade 50 Share Club
Kelly green with gold/red stripes
57" x 3.25"




Custom Shop Shirtmakers - 5th Ave NY
baby blue/gold/silver repp stripe
a little rumpled from storage, the wrinkles should fall out with hanging
56" x 3.375"




Custom Shop Shirtmakers - 5th Ave NY
red/royal blue/silver repp
56" x 3.375"




Polo blue label
handmade in USA
58" x 4"



Atkinson's Irish poplin
midnight blue with gold and burgundy stripes
50% wool and 50% silk
some wear to the white lining on back of each tip, not visible when tied
52.5" x 2.5"




Givenchy brown and cream repp
hand made in USA
note: the dark dot to right of keeper tag is actually thread sewn to attach the keeper, not a flaw
56" x 3.375"




J. Press wool challis (two of these)
bright green with red/yellow pinecones & darker green with blue/gold/red pinecones
57" x 3.25"




$5 off for this one since it is a poly blend (but still a very trad design)
Brown birds emblematic by Regiments Ltd
78% poly/ 22% silk
54" x 3.25"


----------



## Jovan

That's a sad state of affairs. I almost wish no one buys them so you'd be forced to make use of ties more often.


----------



## AshScache

Omitted measurements for McGregor sack jacket added.....



AshScache said:


> I got ambitious and measured the blazers tonight as well--I wish all of them fit, though I'd quickly run out of space if they all did!
> 
> 1) Mis-pressed union made in USA Gant 3/2 roll sack blue flannel blazer for Burkhart's of Cincinnati, Ohio. 1/2 lined, 2 button cuffs.
> 
> No tagged size, but measures:
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Length: 32"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> 
> Asking $50, shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 2) Britches of Georgetown herringbone blue blazer. Two button front, three button cuffs. Herringbone provides a very subtle texture that makes this blazer extra special. The buttons have the crest of the Honourable Artillery Company and their motto, "arms pacis fulcra"--Armed Strength for Peace. Fully lined.
> 
> Asking $50, shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 3) Zegna 100% silk sport coat. Made in Italy. Fully lined. Two button front, four button non- working cuffs. Great summer check.
> 
> P2P: 20"
> Length: 29.5"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> 
> Asking $50, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> Now......three great tweeds.
> 
> 4) Union-made in USA sack tweed. Interesting, complicated pattern with a maroon overcheck. One of the most complex and interesting tweeds I've ever seen. Two button front, three button cuffs. 1/2 lined.
> 
> P2P: 21"
> Sleeve: 24.75"
> Length: 29.5"
> Shoulders:18.75"
> 
> Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 5) Union-made in USA sack herringbone tweed for McGregor sportswear. 1/2 lined, decorative throat latch, elbow patches. Two button front, three button cuffs. Two small defects that aren't visible from more than a foot, but are pictured scrupulously below.
> 
> P2P: 22"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Length: 31"
> Shoulders: 19"
> 
> Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 6) J.Press 3/2 brown herringbone tweed, fully lined, 3 button cuffs.
> 
> Measures:
> 
> P2P: 22.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulders: 19.25"
> Length: 31"
> 
> $50 for this trad staple.


----------



## Yuca

TweedyDon said:


> *23) BEAUTIFUL Striped Harris Tweed*
> 
> This jacket is wonderful! The tweed that this is cut from is beautiful--a wonderful striped Harris of the sort that is almost never made anymore, and which is redolent of the Ivy campuses of the late 1950s and early 1960s. This is a classic two button sack--rare and desirable in its own right--and features classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a lovely vintage Harris Tweed "Orb" label. This is a beautiful tweed in a rare patterning and colourway, and a rare cut, and so
> 
> *is a steal at just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/4


That really is a beautiful jacket.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$28 R M Williams Fleece Vest Small Thick, heavy and warm. No stains or holes.
Chest 22
Length BOC 28
Shoulders 17.5

https://postimg.org/image/kdydcpchf/ https://postimg.org/image/57sblrmgj/ https://postimg.org/image/53yi5igz7/

$35 Orvis Dress Pants Made in USA 36/unhemmed A nice pair of midweight flannes in a good looking check. A 36 waist and unhemmed. The rise is about 11.5".

https://postimg.org/image/5vwkqyvsj/ https://postimg.org/image/zcc6te25v/ https://postimg.org/image/houdv6s8j/

$28-->$25 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$25 Hanauer Bow Tie and Cummerbund Set

https://postimg.org/image/lyfjzr4ab/

$22 Made in USA LL Bean Chamois Cloth Shirt Medium. Not a whole lot to say about this one. It has been worn a bit but is in terrific shape. Dark Navy, 100% thick cotton, two pockets. No holes or stains.

Chest 24.5
Sleeve 34
Neck 16.25


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *It's cold out there! Get yourself a nice, warm LL Bean sweater!*
> 
> *All Sweaters in Great Condition!
> No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*
> 
> 
> *LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2C: 23.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 26"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 25"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2C: 21.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 25.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $20* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2C: 22.5"
> P2C: 20.5"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30* 
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*SPORT COAT, GLEN BLAZER w/ ELBOW PATCH AND SUIT*

Brooks Brothers Cambridge Style Camel Hair Patch Pocket Camel Hair 43L - Asking $50 OBOThe two-button Cambridge Style jacket is a slim-fitting version of our iconic sack coat. It features a shorter length and a more-fitted body for a modern interpretation of the Ivy League mainstay. Made from luxurious camel hair. This jacket will anchor your cold-weather wardrobe for years to come. Half-canvas construction. 3/2 roll lapel. Center vent. Dry clean. Imported. Closure: Two-ButtonFabric: 100% Camel HairP2P: 22"S2S: 20"BoC: 33"Sleeve: 25" Culwell & Son's Sport Coat Sz 43L
P2P: 22"
S2S:20 "
BoC:31 "
Sleeve: 25" 
Fabric: 
Vented: Dual Side 
Origin: Canada
Condition: 9.6 out of 10
















Oxxford Cloths Shade of Blue Sz 46 Asking $50 OBOModel: Benjamin II
P2P: 23.5"S2S: 20.5"BoC: 25"Sleeve: 32" Fabric: Super 120's Pure Virgin Wool 
Condition: Outstanding Trousers: PleatedWaist: 19" (extra 3")Inseam: 30.5" (extra 3" total uncuffed)





































Lauren Ralph Lauren Brown Glen Plaid w/ Suede Elbow Patches Blazers Sz 43L Asking $50 OBO
P2P: 23"S2S: 20"
BoC: 31.5"Sleeve: 24" Fabric: 100% Virgin Wool
Vented: Center Origin: Canada Condition: 9.5 out of 10

































Faconnable albert goldberg (XL) Asking $50 P2P: 24" Shoulder: 21" Sleeve: 26" Length: 32" Inner Pockets: 2 Full Outter Pockets: 2 Full; 1 Small
Closure: 3 Button Vent: Dual Fabric: 95% Lambswool; 5% Cashmere
Origin: Portugal Condition: 9










































Culwell & Son's Sport Coat Sz 43L - $90 OBO
P2P: 22"
S2S:20 "
BoC:31 "
Sleeve: 25" 
Fabric: See photo
Vented: Dual Side 
Origin: Canada
Condition: 9.6 out of 10


----------



## AshScache

added additional measurements for the tweed trousers-- they really are fantastic!


AshScache said:


> Now come the fruits of my Cleveland and Cincinnati thrifting adventures.
> 
> All prices assume paypal personal payment and shipping to the lower 48.
> 
> TROUSERS
> 
> 1) BB 346 patchwork madras trousers. Tagged 38/30, they measure:
> 
> Waist: 19"
> Inseam: 29"
> Outseam: 39.5"
> 
> Good starter pair of madras. Not as "loud" as a lot of other madras, but still a way to add some GTH to a wardrobe.
> 
> Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 2) Tweed flat front trousers in a nice tan herringbone made by Arthur's trousers for The Metropolitan mens store in Dayton, Ohio. There is a ton of hand work in these trousers, and they seem to be in great shape. Nice flapped change pocket as well. No tagged size, but measures:
> 
> Waist: 17" (+3 to let out)
> Inseam: 29.5" (with 3" to let down)
> Outseam: 40"
> 
> _9 3/4" at ankle, 10 1/4" at knee, and 12 3/4" at thigh_
> 
> Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 3) Orvis flat front khakis in stone. Tagged 36, measure:
> 
> Waist:18"
> Inseam: 29.5" (with 1.25" cuffs)
> Outseam: 39.5"
> 
> Asking $25 in the CONUS, or $40 with next pair.
> 
> 4) Orvis flat front khakis in tan. Tagged 36, measure:
> 
> Waist:18"
> Inseam: 29.5" (with 1.25" cuffs)
> Outseam: 39.5"
> 
> Asking $25 or $40 with above pair.
> 
> BELTS
> 
> 1) Black Coach belt, size 36. Not perfect condition, but still a very good belt that will give years of service while still looking great. Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 2) (don't you step on my....) BB blue suede belt, size 36. Not exactly trad but very good condition. Asking $20, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 3) Black Allen Edmonds belt for the larger trad; tagged 46. Asking $20 in the CONUS or $37 with next belt.
> 
> 4) Burgundy Trafalgar belt for the larger trad; tagged 46. Asking $20 in the CONUS or $37 with above belt.
> 
> Please feel free to make any offers on the above items! Anything reasonable will be considered, as will trades.


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD STAPLE
3/2 ROLL BARLEYCORN TWEED SACK JACKET
~40L*

Here is a very attractive gray/charcoal barleycorn tweed sack jacket with subtle overchecks in forest green, maroon, plum and royal blue (the maroon overcheck is the most prominent--see the larger images for a more detailed look at the lovely fabric).

This jacket is undarted and fully lined (including the three interior pockets). It maintains a proper 3/2 rool. The tweed is of the lighter variety, suitable for cooler days. It's in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or odors.

From the defunct Hickey's menswear shop, which was located in Grosse Pointe, the trad bastion of southeast Michigan (see Birnbach's "Preppy Handbook").

No size tag, please see actual measurements below for best fit.

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Length from bottom of collar: 32
Sleeve: 26" (+2")

*ASKING $39 CONUS or offer*

Click images for larger photos...


----------



## Monocle

*Well cared-for worker bee L.L. Bean Ansewn Made in USA handsewn fringe tassells. [11E] Black re-sole with KJ Long Life sole. #010178. These are in very good condition and solid. As is. I did not polish. They only need light touch up. No major wear anywhere except moderate to the sole. No stretching. $24.00 conus** CLAIMED*








[/URL]


----------



## blacksby

I've purchased from several fellow trads in this thread and really have enjoyed browsing, but.....the repeat posts for measurements added and gratuitous bumps are really slowing down the whole thing.


----------



## tonyanthony1970




----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Gentleman, I have been searching for an *ivory dinner jacket* since almost this time last year with little luck. If you see any or have one laying around, *please PM me!*I wear ~*40R*. It needs to be tropical weight, one button, and with peak or shawl lapels. I will compensate you for your valuable time and effort.


----------



## Esc8p

Heading to Paris in a couple of weeks and need to pick up some items for the cold weather.

Looking for: 
Medium to heavy weight trousers. Flannels would be great. Tweed is wonderful. Flat front preferred, but pleats welcomed. Hem, cuffed, uncuffed, no matter as long as I can get it to 30" seam. Waist will be approximately 35"-36" depending on style. I'll take a 34 if there is some room to let out.

Nicer walking shoe or boot with leather soles please. Something that will go well with above mentioned trousers and sports coat, keep my feet warm and dry if light snow appears, and above all, good for lots of walking. Technically a 10.5 EE, but 11 D will work depending on maker. 

Hats in various styles that will fit my big gourd of a noggin. Extra Large, 7 5/8, 23 7/8", 61cm.

Thank you!

Tyler


----------



## drlivingston

Esc8p said:


> my big gourd of a noggin. Extra Large, 7 5/8, 23 7/8", 61cm.


Holy craniums, Batman!!
Seriously, are you just looking for dress pants? Or are you also open to moleskins and other less dressy pants?


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Holy craniums, Batman!!
> Seriously, are you just looking for dress pants? Or are you also open to moleskins and other less dressy pants?


Try a 7 7/8, tall and narrow. Nothing ever fits 

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

New with tags JPress blue must iron ocbd _*SHORT SLEEVE
*_Size M

$30 conus



















Bergdorf Goodman spread collar dress shirt. This is beautiful--not sure who makes BG shirts but top quality
Made in Italy
15.5 x 33.5

$28 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker trousers
Flat front, no cuff

38 x 32

$28 conus



















Ben Silver repp--$18 conus
Brooks Brothers silk/linen--$18 conus


----------



## AshScache

Update with some items no longer available. Photos of those items deleted for browsing ease.



AshScache said:


> Now come the fruits of my Cleveland and Cincinnati thrifting adventures.
> 
> All prices assume paypal personal payment and shipping to the lower 48.
> 
> TROUSERS
> 
> 1) BB 346 patchwork madras trousers. Tagged 38/30 *sold*
> 
> 2) Tweed flat front trousers in a nice tan herringbone made by Arthur's trousers for The Metropolitan mens store in Dayton, Ohio. There is a ton of hand work in these trousers, and they seem to be in great shape. Nice flapped change pocket as well. No tagged size. *SOLD.*
> 
> 3) Orvis flat front khakis in stone. Tagged 36, measure:
> 
> Waist:18"
> Inseam: 29.5" (with 1.25" cuffs)
> Outseam: 39.5"
> 
> Asking $25 in the CONUS, or $40 with next pair.
> 
> 4) Orvis flat front khakis in tan. Tagged 36, measure:
> 
> Waist:18"
> Inseam: 29.5" (with 1.25" cuffs)
> Outseam: 39.5"
> 
> Asking $25 or $40 with above pair.
> 
> BELTS
> 
> 1) Black Coach belt, size 36. Not perfect condition, but still a very good belt that will give years of service while still looking great. Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 2) (don't you step on my....) BB blue suede belt, size 36. Not exactly trad but very good condition. Asking $20, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 3) Black Allen Edmonds belt for the larger trad; tagged 46. Asking $20 in the CONUS or $37 with next belt.
> 
> 4) Burgundy Trafalgar belt for the larger trad; tagged 46. Asking *SOLD.*
> 
> Please feel free to make any offers on the above items! Anything reasonable will be considered, as will trades.


----------



## AshScache

J.Press Blazer from above is also SOLD (didn't want to quote post because its a big one!)


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*P3 FRAMES!*

NWOT - Jones New York 516 Eyeglass Frames

Very similar to Anglo American 406 or other standard P3s.

I have two 2 sets of standard tortoise and one 1 in blonde.

Other size specifics:

Lens Width: 48 mm
Lens Height: 40 mm
Bridge Width: 21 mm
Arm Length: 150 mm










$75 per pair post paid includes glasses case!

or open to excellent trades...


----------



## Esc8p

drlivingston said:


> Holy craniums, Batman!!
> Seriously, are you just looking for dress pants? Or are you also open to moleskins and other less dressy pants?


Moleskins and other less dress pants are wanted as well.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Extra Small Size Shirts.*

Price includes US shipping. Can fit up to 3 shirts in a Padded Flat Rate Priority Mail Envelope ($23.95 or less) for international.

Made in US Royal Oxford Cloth. Pink. P2P 19.25. 13-32.5. $45
Made in US Royal Oxford Cloth. White. P2P 19.25. 13-32.5. $45
Both for $80


Made in US Royal Oxford Cloth. Pink. P2P 19.25. 13.5-32.5. $45
Made in US Royal Oxford Cloth. Blue. P2P 19.25. 13.5-32.5. $45
Both for $80


----------



## LookinSharp24

hey guys bunch of things avail:

j press wool pants 32 waist, 28 inseam, 1.5 cuff











3 J Press Dress Shirts 16/32











Zegna Sport Shirt Large











Allen Edmonds Loafers...size rubbed off but probably 8.5-9












Dunhill Made in Italy SZ 42











Paul Stuart 16/35










Zegna 16.5/42










Battisoni labeled Small, fits more like a Medium/Large











Filson Women's











Oxxford 42T...very recent. Excellent condition.











Paul Stuart, boys but fits like a 36-38











Paul Stuart suit, 43L 37W










Corneliani 16.5/32











Pendleton XL, short sleeve


----------



## CMDC

Here is an absolute stunner. My God I wish this fit me, but no dice..too big.

JPress 3/2 tweed sack. Mulitcolored herringbone. Dominant color is brown but with greens, blues, golds, and oranges throughout. I've never seen this pattern before.
Hook vent.
Excellent condition--no flaws

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 24.25 +2 underneath

$65 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*I will accept literally any reasonable offer for these pants.

Shipping included!
*
40x27
39x28
39x28

all with room let

Please PM me and I will ship them out before you can say "shaggy dog shetland sweaters" 3x fast



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Grey Flannel Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 20" Waist (+2)
> 12" Outseam
> 27" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB 40x27 Flannels





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Navy Blue Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 19.5" Waist (+3")
> 28" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/39x28 Blues





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Brooks Brothers
> Grey Pants
> 100% Wool
> Made in USA
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> 19.5" Waist (+3")
> 28" Inseam
> 3" Hem
> 
> Photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/BB grey pants


----------



## bigwordprof

Four different trousers. Left to right these are:

All of these are in very good to excellent condition.

BB Madison 1818 grey suit trousers, pleated, 41.5w 32in +1.75cuff *$25 obo*
BB Madison Golden Fleece navy suit trousers, pleated, 41.5w 32in +1.75cuff *$25 obo*
J. Press khakis, flat front, 42w, 28in +1.5cuff *$25 obo*
Oxxford Clothes heavy, dark grey, wool trousers, flat front, 40w 32in +1.5cuff *$25 obo
*
Please PM me for questions. I will discount if you are buying more than one.


----------



## LookinSharp24

BNWT Zegna Fit Rom. Suit EU 52R, US 42R


----------



## CMDC

Downton Abbey is back so it's time for British Country Wear. Here's a really nice tweed from John G Hardy cloth that will make Lord Grantham drool with envy. Here's an old piece by Heavy Tweed Jacket on John G Hardy...

https://tweed-jacket.blogspot.com/2007/12/history-of-john-g-hardy-cloth.html

The jacket was sold by Hall Brothers of Oxford

This is three button, darted and single vent w/ a ticket pocket. Brownish Olive w/orange windowpane

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

$60 conus


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

If I were on the smaller side I would have no shame shopping the boys lines. Half the stuff is the same as mens, just a third the cost.



LookinSharp24 said:


> Paul Stuart, boys but fits like a 36-38


----------



## catside

Esc8p said:


> Heading to Paris in a couple of weeks and need to pick up some items for the cold weather.
> 
> Looking for:
> Medium to heavy weight trousers. Flannels would be great. Tweed is wonderful. Flat front preferred, but pleats welcomed. Hem, cuffed, uncuffed, no matter as long as I can get it to 30" seam. Waist will be approximately 35"-36" depending on style. I'll take a 34 if there is some room to let out.
> 
> Nicer walking shoe or boot with leather soles please. Something that will go well with above mentioned trousers and sports coat, keep my feet warm and dry if light snow appears, and above all, good for lots of walking. Technically a 10.5 EE, but 11 D will work depending on maker.
> 
> Hats in various styles that will fit my big gourd of a noggin. Extra Large, 7 5/8, 23 7/8", 61cm.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Tyler


I have 3 grey classic Press pants but they are shorter , so you will need to open up the cuffs and make them uncuffed. Yours for cost (6.35 each)+ shipping if you want to try your luck.One is flannel.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops...*

Both ties silk and made in USA.
Asking $15 >* $13.50* each
1) Robert Talbott red foulard - 3 3/8"
2) Lands End navy/red/white repp - 3 5/8"


16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking $21 >* $19
*


Florsheim Imperial LWB
9C
Black pebble grain, V-cleat heel, beautiful shape.
Asking $55 > *$50* CONUS or offer




*Southwick for H. Davis and Sons 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Regular
*Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC

Asking$40* > $37.50 *or offer




*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $40* > $37.50 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC


*TIES*

Assume silk unless otherwise noted.



Group 1:$10 > *$9 *each - all 57" long
a) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD bird emblematic (seagulls?) 3 1/8" wide
b) Robert Talbott for Christopher LTD foulard 3 1/8" wide 
c) Hunt Club Clothiers fishing lure emblematic 3 1/4 wide




Group 2: $10* > $9* each
a) Robert Talbott navy/green repp 3 3/8" x 57
b) Lands End green/navy/red/gold repp 3 3/8" x 57
c) Robert Talbott for Michael David LTD. navy/green/red repp 3 1/4 x 57


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Price might be a little high for this thread, but I'm selling a pair of NIB AE Randolphs for $230 shipped. Burgundy, size 12D. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I'm on the hunt for some dressy-casual pants. Chinos, cords, maybe moleskin (in that order); flat front, 37-38 waist x 31+ inseam (I can alter if longer than 31); I prefer a tailored/straight type fit. I've got several pairs in various shades of tan/beige/khaki - I'm looking for colors like olive/sage, hunter green, gray, blue-ish (not navy)...

Anyone have anything along those lines? Send me a PM...

Thanks!


----------



## Monocle

Two items for tall trads. Both of these are considered Long length. The BB Makers is 60" long and is a great raspberry color with silver stripes, and the LE Cotton Square End is 56" long and teal. Both excellent. FCM CONUS













BBM $12.00
LE Cotton $8.00


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Blonde set sold pending payment.

Two pairs of tortoise still available!



EastVillageTrad said:


> NWOT - Jones New York 516 Eyeglass Frames
> 
> Very similar to Anglo American 406 or other standard P3s.
> 
> I have two 2 sets of standard tortoise and one 1 in blonde.
> 
> Other size specifics:
> 
> Lens Width: 48 mm
> Lens Height: 40 mm
> Bridge Width: 21 mm
> Arm Length: 150 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75 per pair post paid includes glasses case!
> 
> or open to excellent trades...


----------



## Monocle

*Winter wear cull. **REDUCED!! I am completely open to trades for jackets, dress shirts, OCBD's and pants. 46R /40x32/ 17.5x35. **Help me find new homes for these. Many of the XL items are from my personal closet. It's just not cold enough to wear all of it here. All in terrific quality condition. Non-smoking abode. PM me for any further info or pics. Always open to offers and trades. "Shipped" conus only.*

1. Brooks Brothers Bone China Mugs *$12.00* Pair. Nice gift idea...to yourself.

2. Modern Woolrich Wool XL Loden Button Down W26 L32 SL35 Excellent. *$24.00*

3. Modern Woolrich Multi-colored Plaid XL W26 L32 SL35 *$24.00* 

4. Rooster Madras for Adam's Row 57 x 3.5 Hand made in USA from Indian Madras (quote). *$8.00*

5. 1970's Pendleton [USA] Plaid Two Pocket - PERFECT condition. No damage. Clean. Well-kept. W23 L31 SL 33/34 *$24.00*

6. 1970's Pendleton Single Pocket "McLean" Tartan in PERFECT condition. No damage. W23 L31 SL33/34* $24.00*

7. Land's End Engineer's Stripe Button Down XL W26 L31 SL36 *$12.00*

8. Individualized Shirts [Blue Label] custom W25 L32 SL34/35 (_PM for any other meas. details.) _*$24.00*

9. Hathaway White Label English Poplin Candy Stripe BD (sized 15.5 x 35) but --->>N15.5 W22 L29(31 back tail) SL34 *$12.00*

10. Jantzen V-neck wool light aqua blue W21 L24 SL34 (V drop 5" in front) *$12.00*

11. Pringle Wool for The Scotch House Argyle, Cream with Navy/Med Blue and Aqua Stripe. Banded. Unsized. [SM] W21 L23 SL29.5 Neck Opening 7.5 *$35.00*

12. Penn's Landing Wool Shawl Collar Pullover with Button in Teal. Banded waist. (RN leaves no trail, but these were sold in a few Major Dept Stores late 80's) in amazing condition. W22 L25 SL35 *$20.00*

13. The Scotch House shetland crew neck in beautiful violet with teal and gold threads. W21 L25 SL32/33 *$30.00*

14. John Molloy Donegal Wool Mariners Plain Front Crew in good condition. A few small pulls. Not detracting or pervasive. Thick and heavy duty. W23 L27 SL35 *$25.00** CLAIMED!*

15. Coach Braided Leather Braces Suspenders (with elastic). I believe these to be real. (Caveat Emptor), 
If not, that was an awful lot of trouble to go to. Total length 49" button hole to button hole. *$14.00** CLAIMED!!*
[/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL]

________________
10.5 Saddle Shoes, Penny Loafers


----------



## efdll

Received a package from Monocle. A Barracuta-type jacket a deep British khaki, nicer than anything I've seen and a perfect fit. And Mason casual pants, which though not strictly trad, are comfortable and fit and look great. His packaging is as meticulous as his presentation on the Exchange is handsome. Bravo!!!


----------



## CMDC

No red dots on any of these beauties. Three cashmere sweaters all roughly the same size. I will, of course, offer discounts for multiple purchases. No flaws on any.

Canali charcoal v-neck 100% cashmere
Made in Italy

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 29
Sleeve: 34

$50 conus



















Alan Paine burgundy v-neck 100% cashmere
Made in Madagascar

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 28
Sleeve: 34

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 navy v-neck 100% cashmere
Size XL
Made in China

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 27
Sleeve: 24

$45 conus


----------



## LookinSharp24

Very nice 44r brooks brothers made in Italy wool/cashmere sc


----------



## MDP

Brooks Brothers Pinpoint Non-Iron Shirt in Purple/Lavender
Slim fit 15.5/34
Still with pins and color packaging
$50 shipped CONUS


----------



## ATL

Straight from 1930, I give you a one-button, peak lapel dinner jacket.

Full, substantial canvas. No darts. Two-button cuffs. No vent.

Intrigued?

OK, let's start with the measurements, then I'll tell you a story.

Does this sound like you?

P2p: 22
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 16.5!
Length: 28.25

If so, read on. If not, read on.

John Kellogg was destined to be a well-off man from birth. He was born in upstate New York in 1876 to a second-generation linseed oil baron and grew up a significant, but tasteful family mansion built in the 1850s (https://www.uslister.com/listings/property/single-family/21562333.html).

He followed his father and grandfather into the family business, appearing through the years in the census for his hometown, Amsterdam, NY, which is located upstate, just to the northwest of Albany.

Ann Peconie, executive director of the city's museum, said when Kellog was head of the "quite regal" he was stand at the cupola atop the house "where it is said Mr. Kellogg watched barges come up the Mohawk delivering to him barrels of linseed to make his oil products."

In 1930, Kellogg decided he needed a bespoke dinner jacket, so he walked down to Church Street and visited Mr. Brown, a merchant tailor who had first opened up shop in the city around 1908 over the Solvos confectionary store on East Main. He had moved to the city from Canada, where he had started his lifetime in clothes as a 13-year-old apprentice. He was to retire in 1944, nearly 15 years after opening his own shop in Amsterdam, having spent 39 years making clothes for Amsterdam residents at three different locations, but in 1930, he was likely riding high from his recent relocation to a larger space (and a move away from Railroad Street). He died in 1952 after what the Amsterdam Evening Recorder called "a long illness."

Kellogg's jacket, made for him in September of 1930, has an incredible backstory; and for being more than 80 years old, it is in fantastic condition. Kellogg must not have worn this very often, and I don't know how it was stored, but it must have been packed away very carefully.

If this strikes your fancy as something to add to your collection, send me an offer.


----------



## Patrick06790

Speaking of ancient formal wear, from my late father's stuff, a J. Press shawl tuxedo. Flat front pants, unlined, plain hem, brace buttons on outside. Instead of standard black trim there is a dark gold trim, which has defied my efforts to get it to look as dark as it is to the naked eye. Trust me, it is nowhere near as gold-y as it looks here. Definitely noticeable, though.

Jacket is one button, full lining, one interior pocket. Flap pockets outside. Buttons have some burnishing; again, my skills are not good enough to capture the subtlety.

Pants are 17 1/2 inches in the waist, with nothing to let out. Outseam is 43; inseam 30 3/4; rise 13 3/4. There's about three inches of fabric left over, so the pants could be lengthened by a skillful tailor.

Jacket is 21 3/4 pit to pit; sleeves are 27; length from the top of the collar is 33; from bottom 32. Shoulders are 18 1/8. Hook vent.

I have inspected this suit carefully. I suspect it was purchased in the late 60s or early 70s, when we lived in NY. I also suspect it didn't get worn much. Apart from the odd hair and the evidence of age already mentioned (buttons), it looks pretty damn spotless - and holeless.

I'd love to keep it but there is no way it will ever fit me

So take it for $85 shipped CONUS




Also: Vintage Brooks navy wash and wear, tagged 42L. These old Brooks poly/cotton poplin wash and wear suits are the best summer suits ever. Don't let the poly scare you off - these are comfortable in hot, sticky weather, and function very well as spring and fall suits for those of you in overheated offices, which I suspect is just about everybody in an office.

And you can actually wash these. I had a moth-eaten one and I tried it out. It was still moth-eaten, but it was clean.

Dad seems to have gone a bit highwater on this one, compared to the other one.

Jacket is partially lined, tagged 42L. Chest 21 inches; sleeves 26 1/2; length from top of collar 32 1/2; from bottom of collar 31 1/2; shoulders 18. Pants waist is 17 3/4 with almost 3 inches to let out; outseam is 41; inseam 29. Cuff is 1 3/4; rise is 12 1/2.

It has an authentically faded Brooks Bros. label. This alone makes it highly desirable.

One of the sleeve buttons is authentically cracked and will need replacing, unless you want to be authentic.

Take it for $75 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining suits--now from $13 SHIPPED CONUS!*

I have a several beautiful suits to pass on today, including several that are new with all of their tags attached--including a pair of beautiful Huntington 3/2 sacks! I also have a GORGEOUS 1950s GRAIL three piece suit from the Army & Navy store in London, a lovely glen plaid three piece, several 3/2 sacks, a NWT Italian suit, and more!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International orders are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in classic navy pinstripe!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic navy pinstripe cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely--a classic navy pinstripe with a lovely hand. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



         

*2) NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in miniature grey herringbone.*

This too is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic miniature grey herringbone cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely, and is one of the Ivy classics in both patterning and colourway. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



       

*3) ABSOLUTE GRAIL! London-Made Three-piece Worsted Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1.*

This is absolutely astounding; the stuff that Ralph lauren's dreams are made of! This suit was made for a friend of the family who started his career as an officer in the exclusive Blues and Royals Guards regiment of the British army, and who then became a very senior civil servant in the UK Government. In retirement he ran his family's estate (mainly sheep, some arable; lots of good rough shooting and some decent fishing) on the Scottish Borders. His was a life well lived, and his suits (which I acquired form his son for presentation here) are a beautiful reflection of this.

The cloth of this suit is in modern terms heavyweight. It is a solid charcoal, and a beautiful example of mid-century British tailoring. This is just the type of suit george Smiley would have gone for when searching for the mole in British Intelligence! It features a three-button front, darting, military shoulders, and four button cuffs. The jacket is unvented. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed; the lining in this suit has been applied to ensure that it conforms to the shape of the jacket, as has been shaped, darted, and seamed accordingly. the jacket is unvented.

The vest has an adjustable back, four fully functional front pockets, and is fully lined. It is unvented. The trousers are pleated and beautifully cut and shaped. They feature buttons for braces (suspenders) on the exterior, and hence lack belt loops They have a button fly.

As is to be expected, this suit features vast amounts of handwork throughout. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Again, given the beauty, rarity, and provenance of this suit, it's an absolute bargain at just *$125, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.* Again, this really is an absolute steal.

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 3/4

Trousers:

Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 to let out)
Length: 32 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs.

Vest:

Width, across the cloth: 16
Length: 23 1/4, tip to tip.



         

*6) BEAUTIFUL & Classic IVY 3/2 suit by The Princeton Clothing Co. in miniature grey herringbone.*

This is an absolutely beautiful suit! Made for The Princeton Clothing Co., which was the runner-up Ivy company to the likes of Langrock, Hilton, Royce, and The English Shop, this beautiful suit is cut from a classic and versatile mid-grey cloth in miniature herringbone. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely 3/2 lapel. It is also subtly darted--unusual for a 3/2 jacket--and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This suit was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)



     

*8) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, betweenm two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*11) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*14) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*

Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. With the exception of a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



   

*15) NWT Made in Italy Gino Valentino wool-silk suit.
*
This is by no means the nicest suit you'll see here, but it is NWT, and is decent--certainly very decent at my price! It's a more fashionable three button front and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The fabric is 91% wool 9% silk, and is reasonable quality--it was apparently woven in Italy, where the suit was made. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, with the pockets set on the leg, not the seam. This suit is fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lining, as shown. This is NWT, and so is in superb condition. It was made in Italy, and is a very good deal at

*just $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged confusingly 38EU/32US, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 16 1/2



      

*16) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you liek double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$24 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*17) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 sack Suit in a subtle Fall glen plaid
*
This is another wonderful suit! Cut from a lovely dark grey glen plaid cloth with a lovely hand and drape, this is a classic 3/2 sack suit. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The trousers are flat-front. The jacket's lining is set off with contrasting yellow piping. This was made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, in the USA.

The jacket does have some minor shine to the elbows from wear, but this really doesn't detract from it--in fact, it adds character! because of this, though, this beauty is in Very Good condition, and* hence I'm asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31

Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1/2) with 1 1/2 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/2





    

*19) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$13, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*20) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC SHOES! Sizes (F) 7M, (M) 8 to 12. Alden Shell Cordovan, Peal & Co for Brooks Bros., Allen Edmonds, Frye, Florsheim Imperial, more!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful shoes to pas on today, from makers such as Alden, Peal & Co., Florsheim (USA made ONLY), Allen Edmonds, Church, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Florsheim Imperials. These have the classic wood sole and suicide V-cleat on the heel. They could use a polish as the leather is slightly dry, and so they are in very Good condition only. Size 10 1/2D. Asking $30, or offer.

       

2) BEAUTIFUL Church's captoes. These are in absolutely excellent condition, except for some minor scuffing at the top back of each heel, and the fact that the interior liner in starting to pull away on one side of one shoe-an easy fix for a decent cobbler. I believe that these are size 9.5UK, narrow width, although please see interior markings, which read:

95 E 82
8725 10610
5554 Messenger

Asking just $35.

      

3) Frye Penny Loafers. In Excellent condition, with just a few surface marks that will polish off. Handsewn, and Made in the USA. Size 10.5 M. Asking just $40

     

4) Allen Edmonds wingtips. Small blemish on one toe, and could use a polish to revive the leather, and so Very Good condition. Size 12 3E. Asking just $24.

  

5) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $25.

     

6) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $20.

   

7) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $30.

  

8) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $40.

     

9) BEAUTIFUL Courtley & Sons penny loafers. Excellent condition. Made in Italy; Uk 8, US 9. Asking $40.

    

10) Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking $45

   

11) Alfred Sargent Northamptonshire, England, penny loafers. Very Good condition. Size 9E (narrow). Asking just $45.

    

12) Alden in SHELL CORDOVAN! Recrafted by Alden. Some blemishes to cap toes, as shown, especially a superficial scratch on the right shoe, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 A/c. Asking $95.

     

13) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $25.

   

14) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $25.

    

15) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $45.

    

16) Mephisto sandals. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 43. Asking $20.

     

17) J. M. Weston Boat shoes. Made in France. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $35.

    

18) FOR HER! Eastland of Maine penny loafers. Hand made in the USA. Excellent condition Size women's 7M. Asking $25.

   

19) Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers black captoes. Excellent condition! Asking $45.

   

*21) BEAUTIFUL! Alden Shoes. Size 9 B/D*

These are beautiful! Made in the USA by Alden, these are a wonderful pair of shoes. The soles are very lightly worn, but there is some minor pitting and creasing to the toecaps, as shown, and some minor scuffs and blemishes, as shown. There is also a small split in the leather at the back on the heel of the right-hand shoe, as shown. As such, these are in Very Good condition overall, and so very well priced at

just *$39, or offer--a steal for Aldens in this size and condition!*



         

*22) Salvatore Ferragamo Casual Shoes. Size 9 1/2D.*

Cut from pebbled grain leather, this a lovely pair of more casual shoes. There is almost no wear at all to the soles, although there is some wear to the interior and to the heels; there are no blemishes or marks on the uppers. These are in excellent condition. Made in Italy.

Asking just $40, or offer.



      

23) Allen Edmonds patent leather formal shoes.

These are beautiful! I can add little to the pictures, except to say that these patent leather formal shoes are in excellent condition. They're a size 11 1/2 AA, and were made in the USA.

*Asking $39, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome, as are international inquiries.*


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed and all 3 cashmere sweaters SOLD


----------



## Monocle

*These, I thrifted a while back in a spasm of impulse, thinking springy thoughts of clouds in a bright blue sky while running through windblown fresh laundered pastel linens. They fit pretty good in the store, but that was after a week of salt abstinence. Therefore they are anyone's who wears a true 10, and wants a lightweight wingtip shoe for diddling about. They are a bit dusty and for taking long walks and such right now, unless you clean them up for high teas and such. All in all pretty good shape. Just need a home. Will send for the cost of shipping, or if you want to send me a nice tie (nothing fancy, but not droll) in return. NO OBLIGATION. Just give them a tradly home. Rockport ROCSports M2672 made in Portugal with leather uppers and lightweight Vibram Norflex sole. PM me, and Ill figure shipping to your address, etc etc. The width is 3-7/8" Sized 10M*

------ if trading a tie, please send at least 59" long. :rolleyes2:


----------



## LookinSharp24

2 pairs of NWT Vineyward Vines Corduroy Pants

W35









W36









Isaia Made in Italy dress shirt. 15.5/39


----------



## Reuben

Couple things before we get to the meat of this post. First, if you're a 46S/R/L, 40-30-ish, or XL~ish shirt, I've got a bunch more stuff to get rid of I haven't gotten around to listing or that's lightly damaged that you can have for shipping cost if you want.

Also, I'm quite happy to consider trades. 46L-40/30(ish), 17.5-36/XL, 10-10.5 C-D(ish). Prices include shipping in the US, combined purchases mean lower shipping and lower prices, ask away with any questions you have.

*~44L **Chester Barrie Cashmere Sportscoat, $50
*
































This is an amazing jacket, quarter lined, true 3-button, darted, two-button cuffs, the most beautiful horn buttons I've seen, made of baby-soft 100% cashmere with a functional throat latch. It's in excellent condition with the exception of some slight fuzzing in each armpit. It's not severe, just needs a little attention from a sweater shaver. The price is marked down to reflect that, though.
PtP: 23"
Slv: 27"
Shldr: 18.5"
Lng: 32.5"

*(tagged) 39 Harris tweed overcoat, $50

































*Amazing old bulletproof tweed overcoat. Has all it's buttons, no moth holes or snags I could see, but may possibly have small, faint yellowish stain on the front near the quarter. I can't quite tell because it's very similar to the color of the tweed if it's there at all.
PtP: 23.5"
Slv: 29.5"***
Lng: 42"
*I measured the sleeves from collar to cuff, as there is no shoulder seam

*~40 Charcoal herringbone overcoat, $30*



















No maker or tag of any sort in this coat beyond an American union label, but it's a quality item. Solidly built and a good mid-weight fabric. 3-button hidden front, no buttons on cuffs, and one of the buttons on the front is very loose but still attached.
PtP: 22.5"
Slv: 27"
Shldr: 17"
Lng: 44"

*Large Yellow Pendleton Shetland Cardigan, $40*


























Beautiful lemon-yellow Pendleton cardigan woven from 100% shetland wool and marked as washable. Two front pockets and the type of cuff intended to be folded back. If it was just a touch larger and longer, I'd be keeping this.
PtP: 23"
Slv: 33"***
Lng: 25"
*I measured the sleeves from collar to cuff, as there is no shoulder seam

*2XL Barbour Tartan Flannel, $20
L Ralph Lauren Madras/Flannely thing, $20

*









Barbour flannel in their classic Tartan, tagged a US size 2XL
Neck: ~18"
Sleeve: ~35"

Chaps Ralph Lauren Cotton shirt, tagged a large and neither quite flannel or madras, from before Chaps became terrible mall fare. The label notes that some irregularities and runs are to be expected, as this is a handwoven fabric, but it's definitely thicker than madras but thinner than flannel.
Neck: ~16.5"
Sleeve: ~32"

*10 D/B Walnut Bostonian Pebble-grain PTB, made in the USA, $20



















*Great shoes, I just picked up an almost identical pair of Aldens not long after I got these, so it's time to pass them on. These guys are solid, tough, goodyear-welted double-soled shoes with plenty of life left in both the sole and the heel.

*10M Nettleton Chili Saddles, made in Italy, $35



















*While these shoes might look like they have bonded soles, they're actually attached through a hidden blake stitch. I bought these for a wedding, then realized they just weren't my style. They're a very sleek and lightweight shoe, nicely dressy, and made in Italy

*12 AAA/A Keith Highlander Shell Longwings, $65



















*Not a crack or a scratch on these uppers, but they're very dry. You'll definitely need to treat them with some VSC or Saphir before wearing them. Their soles seem ok, but they'll need to have their soles replaced before you wear them. I've priced them accordingly. FYI, these would probably work for a 11B or C, as well. I tried them on, and they fit my size 10-10.5 feet pretty well widthwise, they're just too long.


----------



## AshScache

Decent day thrifting today--I'm only posting the easy to photograph items tonight, but coming tomorrow is a navy pinstriped Southwick for Boyds of Philadelphia suit, and potentially a 100% cashmere Corneliani blazer in 46 or 48 (if I don't decide to keep for myself)

For tonight, some neckwear and belts:

1) what I think is a cravat or ascot, found in the wild, made for Keys & Lockwood of New York in 100% silk.






Looks to be of top notch construction and in very nice condition. Never seen on in the wild before, and never seen them sold on here, though I recognize the market is limited. Let's say $25 shipped in CONUS.

2) Ben Silver bow tie




3) Robert Talbott for Howard Miller

Not the most trad, but a very nice tie from a great designer in excellent condition.




Asking $20 in CONUS.

4) Canali Tie--again, excellent condition. Not the most trad, but a nice pattern from a great maker.




Asking $20.


It may be cold outside, but these GTH summer belts can warm up your lives and get you thinking about warmer weather!

5) Vineyard Vines sailboat belt, size 36





Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.

6) J.Creww patchwork madras belt, size L/Xl. Fit my size 40 waist, probably better on a 36/ 38.






Asking $20, shipped in CONUS.

7) No brand palm tree belt, tagged 36.





Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.


Offers welcome, particularly on multiple items!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on some remaining jackets--from $14 CONUS!*

*I've consolidated my remaining jackets into this single thread, for ease of browsing. All were due to be bumped, and all appear here with price drops. *

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*21) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $55, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30





     

*
22) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $28, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*1) GORGEOUS CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful! A wonderful example of the classic Ivy Winter and Fall staple, the Blackwatch jacket, this beauty is half-canvassed and half-lined. The colouring of the tartan is wonderfully dark and rich, and its complemented beautifully by the dark honey buttons, which are almost certainly real horn. This is subtly darted, has a two-button front, and four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It has very natural shoulders. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket, in excellent condition--although it does have literally three or four stitches loose at the lining at the vent. This is one of the nicest Blackwatch jackets I've seen, in a very desirable size--and the buttons are a very nice touch, too!

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*2) GORGEOUS Rustic Blanket Plaid Jacket--bellows pockets, elbow patches, the works!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Union Made in the USA for R. J. Boggs of Boston, this wonderful jacket is cut from beautifully heavy, thick, warm cloth. The rustic plaid is a wonderful heathery medley of burntberry red, dark tannish cream, and slate grey--perfect for a cold walk on a crisp winter's day with a dog, and a fire waiting at home! This comes with elbow patches, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. The pockets are flapped with button-through closures, and are also bellowed, perfect for carrying shotgun shells, pinecones, or dog treats. The jacket has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in what appears to be lightweight cotton drill, with edging. It has lovely natural shoulders. Since this is a vintage piece, and I only use the term "excellent" for pieces that could pass as being bough new recently, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition--conservatively! It would be a wonderful companion for many years to come!

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



        

*3) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*4) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*7) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*8) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $22, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 

        

*9) GORGEOUS Lambswool Hickey-Freeman in Dark Houndstooth, for Saks Fifth Avenue.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautiful, dark houndstooth cloth, the colourway of this beautiful jacket by Hickey-Freeman is a wonderful medley of forest green, peat black, and burnished conker brown, on a background of moss green. The cloth is lambswool, and has a wonderful hand and drape. This lovely jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined, as befits its status as an example of Hickey-Freeman's "Boardroom" line. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA expressly for Saks of Fifth Avenue. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31





        

*11) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*12) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

This is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*13) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$35, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



       

*14) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*
15) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed by PBM for diTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

*I HAVE NO IDEA WHY THIS HASN"T BEEN CLAIMED--it's GORGEOUS!*

This is gorgeous--and hits a trifecta of desirability! First, this is a beautiful herringbone Harris Tweed of just the right weight--not too heavy, and not too flimsy. The colorway is wonderful--a mid-range grey herringbone shot through with vertical striping in berry red, sky blue, and burnt orange. Second, this jacket was made by PBM--one of the most underrated American clothiers. It was made in the USA, in Philadelphia, and is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a two button front and subtle darting. It features three button cuffs--and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It has a single centre vent. Third, this was made for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ; a wonderful old-fashioned menswear shop that is now long gone, but which served the old-money town of Pennington with distinction for decades.

Pennington was the fictional home of the hero of Frederick Forsyth's novel *Avenger*, with its tree-lined streets and clapboard houses being described in one of the early chapters. It's a pre-Revoluntary War town, and the churchyard walls are marked with a plaque noting that British troops used to exercise their horses over them. It's the sort of place Muffy would feel at home at.... quieter and less cosmopolitan than its neighbour Princeton, and ideal to wear a jacket like this in!

This jacket is in excellent condition--and given its pedigree and quality, it's a *steal at just $28, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



   

*16) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$15, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*18) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*19) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*20) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $29--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*21) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*23) BEAUTIFUL Striped Harris Tweed*

This jacket is wonderful! The tweed that this is cut from is beautiful--a wonderful striped Harris of the sort that is almost never made anymore, and which is redolent of the Ivy campuses of the late 1950s and early 1960s. This is a classic two button sack--rare and desirable in its own right--and features classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a lovely vintage Harris Tweed "Orb" label. This is a beautiful tweed in a rare patterning and colourway, and a rare cut, and so

*is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining coats!*

I have several lovely classic overcoats and topcoats to pass on today, including a GORGEOUS vintage cashmere topcoat, some wonderfully sturdy tweed overcoats, a classic 1960s topcoat from California with a stunning lining, and more!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Overcoat in Italian Black Herringbone Cloth*

This is the coat you'd wear after a late Fall class teaching Political Science at Princeton University, c. 1968, on your way to the Barrister & Solicitor for a steak dinner with the Dean!

This is simply wonderful--about as close to the Platonic ideal of an Ivy overcoat as one is likely to come by outside the Forms!

First, this is cut from beautifully heavy cloth in black herringbone, that was designed and woven in Italy--as proudly proclaimed by the main interior label, which itself is a wonderful example of vintage labelling. As well as being lovely and heavy and warm, sure to beat the cold on even the worst New York winter day, this cloth has a wonderful hand and immaculate drape.

The construction of the coat does full justice to the cloth that it is cut from. It is half-canvassed, and features lapped seams throughout--on the sleeves, and down the centre back. It has fixed turn-back cuffs, and wonderfully narrow lapels. It also has a single centre hook vent, and very natural shoulders. The two front pockets are luxuriously deep, and lined in sturdy cotton duck.

This coat was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



      

*2) GORGEOUS Black Cashmere Overcoat from Browning, King & Co.*

This is wonderful! Made by Browning, King & Co., this is a classic and beautiful Ivy League coat--and well deserving of the name, for two reasons. First, before their bankruptcy in 1934 Browning, King, & Co (founded in 1822, and responsible for outfitting many prospectors in the '49 Goldrush, and then soldiers in the Civil War) was according to _Time_ magazine of May 21, 1934 the company that "To Harvard, Yale and Princeton men, Browning, King & Co. means college clothes...". As if this wasn't enough, judging by the Union label (1949 version, no (R) marking) made between 1949 and 1961 -- right in the middle of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. And, finally, Browning, King, & Co deliberately advertised their clothing as the 'Ivy League" look, and prominently featured "Naturalaire" shoulders.

So, if you want a genuine, Golden Age, Ivy League cashmere overcoat, this is your chance! And remember--these literally are not made anymore, and never could be.

And this coat fully lives up to its illustrious provenance. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this coat is cut from seriously thick, luxurious cashmere, as befits an Ivy league coat that would likely be bought on graduation for one's first job on Wall Street or in a white shoe law firm. It features flapped, patch pockets, and turn-back cuffs with single button adornments. It is also cut similarly to a 3/2 sack, with the top front button being functional, but curling over when undone. There is no darting. This coat also features lapped seams throughout, along the centre back, the sleeves, and down the sides. It has very natural shoulders--as you'd expect from the originators of the TNSIL style!

This coat does have one minor blemish--a small moth nibble on the back of the right sleeve near the shoulder. This is hard to see, even if you know where it is, and so could either be ignored, or rewoven. As such, and given that this is a vintage piece--and so could use a dry clean to freshen it--I would very conservatively rank this as being in Very Good condition.

*Asking a very modest $50, for what could easily be considered a Grail piece!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 41



    

*3) CLASSIC 1960's Topcoat with terrific lining--Tailored in California!*

This coat is wonderful! Dating from between 1962 and 1968 (going by the Union tag, which is the 1949 variant with red letters and the (R) marking) , this coat is a classic 1960s topcoat. It features lovely narrow lapels, thin turn-back cuffs, and is cut similarly to a 3/2 sack, with a functional three button front where the top button curves back when not in use. This coat features pick stitching on the lapels, and has a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a wonderful 1960s red satin-stripe lining! This was Made in the USA--more precisely, it was Tailored in California! Apart from some loose stitching at the vent in the lining, this is in excellent condition--although as with all vintage piece I recommend that it receive a dry clean prior to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 39 1/2





   

*4) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*5) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



     

*7) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2



   

*9) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Great Shoes*



Reuben said:


> Couple things before we get to the meat of this post. First, if you're a 46S/R/L, 40-30-ish, or XL~ish shirt, I've got a bunch more stuff to get rid of I haven't gotten around to listing or that's lightly damaged that you can have for shipping cost if you want.
> 
> Also, I'm quite happy to consider trades. 46L-40/30(ish), 17.5-36/XL, 10-10.5 C-D(ish). Prices include shipping in the US, combined purchases mean lower shipping and lower prices, ask away with any questions you have.
> 
> *~44L **Chester Barrie Cashmere Sportscoat, $50
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an amazing jacket, quarter lined, true 3-button, darted, two-button cuffs, the most beautiful horn buttons I've seen, made of baby-soft 100% cashmere with a functional throat latch. It's in excellent condition with the exception of some slight fuzzing in each armpit. It's not severe, just needs a little attention from a sweater shaver. The price is marked down to reflect that, though.
> PtP: 23"
> Slv: 27"
> Shldr: 18.5"
> Lng: 32.5"
> 
> *(tagged) 39 Harris tweed overcoat, $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing old bulletproof tweed overcoat. Has all it's buttons, no moth holes or snags I could see, but may possibly have small, faint yellowish stain on the front near the quarter. I can't quite tell because it's very similar to the color of the tweed if it's there at all.
> PtP: 23.5"
> Slv: 29.5"***
> Lng: 42"
> *I measured the sleeves from collar to cuff, as there is no shoulder seam
> 
> *~40 Charcoal herringbone overcoat, $30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No maker or tag of any sort in this coat beyond an American union label, but it's a quality item. Solidly built and a good mid-weight fabric. 3-button hidden front, no buttons on cuffs, and one of the buttons on the front is very loose but still attached.
> PtP: 22.5"
> Slv: 27"
> Shldr: 17"
> Lng: 44"
> 
> *Large Yellow Pendleton Shetland Cardigan, $40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful lemon-yellow Pendleton cardigan woven from 100% shetland wool and marked as washable. Two front pockets and the type of cuff intended to be folded back. If it was just a touch larger and longer, I'd be keeping this.
> PtP: 23"
> Slv: 33"***
> Lng: 25"
> *I measured the sleeves from collar to cuff, as there is no shoulder seam
> 
> *2XL Barbour Tartan Flannel, $20
> L Ralph Lauren Madras/Flannely thing, $20
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour flannel in their classic Tartan, tagged a US size 2XL
> Neck: ~18"
> Sleeve: ~35"
> 
> Chaps Ralph Lauren Cotton shirt, tagged a large and neither quite flannel or madras, from before Chaps became terrible mall fare. The label notes that some irregularities and runs are to be expected, as this is a handwoven fabric, but it's definitely thicker than madras but thinner than flannel.
> Neck: ~16.5"
> Sleeve: ~32"
> 
> *10 D/B Walnut Bostonian Pebble-grain PTB, made in the USA, $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great shoes, I just picked up an almost identical pair of Aldens not long after I got these, so it's time to pass them on. These guys are solid, tough, goodyear-welted double-soled shoes with plenty of life left in both the sole and the heel.
> 
> *10M Nettleton Chili Saddles, made in Italy, $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While these shoes might look like they have bonded soles, they're actually attached through a hidden blake stitch. I bought these for a wedding, then realized they just weren't my style. They're a very sleek and lightweight shoe, nicely dressy, and made in Italy
> 
> *12 AAA/A Keith Highlander Shell Longwings, $65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not a crack or a scratch on these uppers, but they're very dry. You'll definitely need to treat them with some VSC or Saphir before wearing them. Their soles seem ok, but they'll need to have their soles replaced before you wear them. I've priced them accordingly. FYI, these would probably work for a 11B or C, as well. I tried them on, and they fit my size 10-10.5 feet pretty well widthwise, they're just too long.


These shoes can easily be refurb with some shoe cleaning products and venitian shoe cream. And a few coats of shoe cream. Afterwards the shoes will look like a new to you pair. I've rehab at least three pair with outstanding results.


----------



## safetyfast

SHOES: All well cared for and have been stored with shoe trees.

*Allen Edmonds - 8 1/2 D* 
Cap toe in "chili." These have Vibram soles, but otherwise are made like the leather soled shoes. Some wear off the heels more on the outer sides. Uppers in great shape. Still a lot of life left in these. $55 CONUS.



*AE by Allen Edmonds - 9 1/2 D*
These are like new. Worn maybe 6 times. Black cap toe. Great shoes for a rainy day! $55 CONUS.

*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft - 8D wingtip *
These are also like new. Probably worn less than a dozen times. Tap on toes to prevent premature sole wear. Nice cordovan color calfskin. $70 CONUS



*Salvatore Ferragamo - 8 1/2 D black captoe*
Uppers in good shape. Soles have some life, but will be due for a re-sole in the not too distant future. Soles are rubber, but made to look like leather shoes unlike the Vibram soles. $35 CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

Won't get to post it tonight but who's interested in a 44R or 46R ( gotta see how it measures but that's my guess based on how it fits me) H. Freeman peak lapel tuxedo with working cuffs. Looks like it was worn once, if that. A real beauty.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

AshScache said:


> Won't get to post it tonight but who's interested in a 44R or 46R ( gotta see how it measures but that's my guess based on how it fits me) H. Freeman peak lapel tuxedo with working cuffs. Looks like it was worn once, if that. A real beauty.


Reeuuubbenn


----------



## Monocle

*Sell or Trade: 
Polo Ralph Lauren Navy Linen 3/2 with Flap Patch Pockets. New condition. Vent and inner pocket are still basted closed. Sized 42R. Don't let the sheen in the pic fool you. It is actually a more matte linen finish. That is just the limitations of my camera. It is 100% linen and summer ready. 1/4 lined. Single vent. 4 button cuffs.
Width P2P: 21"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length Base of collar to hem: 30"
Sleeve seam to cuff: 25.5"
$30.00 Shipped CONUS CLAIMED!! Thank you! *


_________
40 x 32 Navy Trousers/10.5E Penny Loafers/46R Jackets/17.5x35 OCBD


----------



## M. Morgan

Drop to *$40* on the Norman Hilton.



M. Morgan said:


> Folks, I am passing along a lovely Norman Hilton sport coat I bought on this thread from the user *wacolo*. It is a great jacket that I foolishly bought despite its being too large in the chest. I have not worn it (other than to try it on) since I bought it back in June. I cannot top wacolo's pictures or description so I provide them below. *$45*, including shipping within the U.S.
> 
> Norman Hilton Sportcoat A beautiful Coat that is in great shape. The coat has two buttons and is single vented. The button holes are hand sewn. The coat is fully canvassed. It is dated 1993 and is tagged as a 43L. The material is super soft. It would not surprise me if there were some cashmere blended in, but the material is not tagged. No holes or stains, and the lining is in fine shape. Please take note of these measurements. Thanks!
> 
> Chest 22.25
> Length BOC 32
> Shoulders 19.75
> Sleeve 24 +2


----------



## dkoernert

I purchased this for myself (without my trusty tape measure) and it wound up being way too big. 
Corbin 3/2 sack tweed. No flaws but a small stain on one of the cuffs. I got it out best I can, but it may need a dry cleaning or just some more attention to remove the rest. The spot is not really visible when worn. Quarter lined, single vent. Measures pretty close to a 44R. 
Measurements: 
P2P: 23.75
Sleeves: 25.25
Shoulders: 19
Length (BOC): 30.5




Asking $30 Shipped CONUS


----------



## scott w

Wish it was bigger l like it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

I'm having trouble uploading some pictures, so until I can, here's what I have for sale.

J. Crew Lambswool crewneck sweater in Navy XL
J. Crew Lambswool crewneck sweater in heathered brown in Medium
LL Bean Snap-T pullover in Red size L
LL Beam Chamois Cloth Shirt in sort of heathered light green in XL Tall
Orvis flat front chinos in Khaki and Olive size 34x30
Merlot Bass weejuns in 9D made in the USA
Burberry Check (not Nova) made in UK dress shirt size 16/41 (Euro sizing?)
Haggar Imperial made in USA Tweed jacket in black/grey herringbone I'm thinking about a 42R or so.

That's it for now - I'm working on pictures but if you're interested, shoot me a note and we'll talk.


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> Won't get to post it tonight but who's interested in a 44R or 46R ( gotta see how it measures but that's my guess based on how it fits me) H. Freeman peak lapel tuxedo with working cuffs. Looks like it was worn once, if that. A real beauty.


Given the amount of interest, I snapped some pics and took measurements tonight. Jacket is side vented, peak lapels, darted, with 4-button working cuffs. Side vents have keeper of sorts to keep the lines smooth--never seen before . Stunning white lining. Measures:

P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 32.5"
Shoulders: 20"

Trousers (pleats, plain cuff, satin stripe, brace buttons)

Waist: 19"
Inseam: 32" ( with 2 more to let down)
Out seam: 44"

k

Asking $95 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> Given the amount of interest, I snapped some pics and took measurements tonight. Jacket is side vented, peak lapels, darted, with 4-button working cuffs. Side vents have keeper of sorts to keep the lines smooth--never seen before . Stunning white lining. Measures:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 32.5"
> Shoulders: 20"
> 
> Trousers (pleats, plain cuff, satin stripe, brace buttons)
> 
> Waist: 19"
> Inseam: 32" ( with 2 more to let down)
> Out seam: 44"
> 
> k
> 
> Asking $95 shipped in CONUS.


Sold pending payment


----------



## sporto55

*Alan Paine Brown Shetland Wool Sweater. Excellent Condition*

*For Sale:Alan Paine Brown Shetland Wool Sweater. Excellent Condition. Size 42 $45.00shipped to USA. Email for cost to ship abroad.
*Chest- 22"(Measured across the front, un-stretched, underarm to underarm) 
Sleeve - 35"(Center Back to Cuff), 
Back Length - 28"(Measured down the back from middle of neck)








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Reuben

Anyone interested in having me proxy a 38R/S brown and tan herringbone Harris tweed sack for them? Consignment store had it for $49, so including tax and shipping it'd be around $65-$70.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastVillageTrad

NWOT - Jones New York 516 Eyeglass Frames

Very similar to Anglo American 406 or other standard P3s.

UPDATE: Blonde set sold.

Two pairs of tortoise still available!

Other size specifics:

Lens Width: 48 mm
Lens Height: 40 mm
Bridge Width: 21 mm
Arm Length: 150 mm










$75 per pair post paid includes glasses case!

or open to excellent trades...[/QUOTE]


----------



## wacolo

$50 Shipped CONUS Orvis Tweed Sportcoat 42R 99.9% Sure this one is made by Hardwick. The coat is 100% wool woven in a herringbone. Has to be fairly recent and it was worn rarely if any. 3/2, sack, swelled edges, center vent and fully lined. Just about as clean as they come. 
Chest 23 (yes I did double check this :icon_smile_big
Shoulders 19.5
Sleever from Shoulder 26 +1.5
Length from BOC 31.5

https://postimg.org/image/m98koka2b/ https://postimg.org/image/v5jcsi0oj/ https://postimg.org/image/cm52euh2r/ https://postimg.org/image/6761i6acz/


----------



## benjclark

wacolo said:


> $50 Shipped CONUS Orvis Tweed Sportcoat 42R 99.9% Sure this one is made by Hardwick. The coat is 100% wool woven in a herringbone. Has to be fairly recent and it was worn rarely if any. 3/2, sack, swelled edges, center vent and fully lined. Just about as clean as they come.
> *Chest 23 (yes I did double check this :icon_smile_big*
> Shoulders 19.5
> Sleever from Shoulder 26 +1.5
> Length from BOC 31.5
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/6761i6acz/


That's a ... generous cut! Maybe I will fit into my old HS size again! Ha!


----------



## CMDC

I know that a lot of you gents mentioned wanting a tweed suit in the Trad Grail thread. Well, here's a quite nice one from when JAB was made in the USA.
It is a dark grey herringbone with multicolored flecking throughout. Not a bulletproof tweed but a mid-weight one. It is 2 button and very lightly darted. Trousers have two forward pleats and are cuffed. Excellent condition.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25 +1.5

Trousers: 36 waist; 31 inseam.

Made in USA

$70 conus


----------



## LookinSharp24

Anyone ever seen this? Nwt


----------



## Reuben

^I've got both a Southwick and a red-label JAB tweed suit, and I definitely think the JAB is the better suit. Someone should jump on that while it's around.


----------



## Dr. D

Some new tweeds and drops on previously posted jackets that are still available:

*40ML Brooks Brothers Makers jacket with embossed golden fleece buttons*
Three years ago I bought a great Brooks tweed jacket from TheWGP on this very forum. While it never fit me perfectly, the best part were these amazing embossed golden fleece buttons - I am not sure if they were leather but they were awesome. Well, I foolishly sent it to the cleaners and the buttons were destroyed. Every single one of them. I have been on a quest ever since then for another set of these buttons and I finally found them on this jacket, but alas it doesn't fit me.

The jacket is 2 button with very subtle darts and the patterns are matched perfectly (check out the chest and flap pockets - the plaids match up perfectly). It is quarter lined and has no notable issues. Note this is not a tweed but a soft medium-weight wool jacket, more akin to a blazer than a Harris tweed. It also has a very subtle rust windowpane underneath the tan and darker brown checks.

But the star of this show are the buttons. The good news is the 2 large ones on the front and the 2 smaller ones on the right cuff look brand new. The 2 buttons on the left cuff do show some wear, so please check the closeups.

Tagged 40ML
chest: 44
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 24.5
length BOC: 31.5

$40 shipped (if this doesn't sell I am keeping the buttons!)




*~42R green herringbone tweed sack*

This jacket was made by HSM for Fiegel's of Ann Arbor and is the "Raquet Club" model. It is a medium weight tweed in a stunning and unique deep pine color with lighter green flecks and a darker navy or gray interspersed in the pattern. My pictures really do not do this justice, it is PINE TREE GREEN. It is quarter lined with swelled edges on the lapels, a hook vent (see the closeup) and a 3 button front. The top button rolls beautifully but the buttonhole side of the lapel needs some steam to get the proper roll back (it is clear that the top buttonhole is finished such that it should roll to a 3/2). The jacket iself is in great condition with two flaws: a stain on the left cuff (see closeup) and some discoloration on the lining around the armpits.

No tagged size
chest: 46
shoulders: 19
sleeves: 24
length BOC: 30

$30 shipped




*
42L brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket*
This is the classic trad Harris tweed: 2 buttons, lightly darted, single vented, mid-weight tweed in a herringbone pattern of tan, khaki, and darker brown. It was made by Middishade Clothes and has the standard Harris Tweed label inside as well. It is in great condition with no observed flaws other than some minor wear to the sleeve buttons (see closeups).

Tagged 42L
chest: 44
shoulders: 19
sleeves: 26.5 (these are extended all the way out - no more to gain)
length: 31

$30 shipped




*38R Flannel blackwatch jacket 
*made by Stuart Shaines of New Hampshire
2 button without darts, 3 buttons on the cuffs, half lined
Very good condition
Tagged 40R but may fit a 38R as well

chest: 42
shoulder: 18
sleeves: 25.5
length BOC: 30

$30 shipped





*
43R Brooks Brothers "Makers" chocolate brown flannel suit*
I usually pass by darted suits in favor of sacks, but when I saw this beautiful 2 button "Makers" suit I couldn't leave it languishing on the rack. It is a dark brown flannel with a soft nap and is tagged a 43R with 37W trousers to match. It is in excellent condition with no noted issues.

tagged 43R 37W
chest: 46
shoulders: 19.5
sleeves: 24.25 (at least 2" to add)
length: 30.5
trouser waist: 37 (could add 1")
inseam: 29.5 (+1.5" in hem)
cuffs: 1.75"

$35 shipped





*36R Burberry balmacaan*
This is the classic "Made in England" cotton/poly model that includes the matching zip-out 100% wool liner. I purchased this from ebay and the seller was way way off on the measurements. The pocket tag is missing but the tag Burberry sews under their neck label indicates this is a 36R (and the liner is similarly tagged a 44R, which is most likely the British sizing). I am a 40R and this fits me snug with just an OCBD, so it will work well for a 36R that wants to wear it over a suit jacket or sweater.

It is in good shape but needs a trip to the cleaners as it is dirty, especially along the pockets. The liner looks perfect and zips smoothly. Upon close inspection, I found a two small snags near the bottom and some small white marks that may come out with cleaning (please see the pics with a quarter as a size reference).

chest: 45
length: 40
raglan sleeve: 32*

*I took the measurement from the back of the neck down, as you would measure a dress shirt. I wear a 33 sleeve shirt and I think the 32 is accurate

$30 shipped


----------



## LookinSharp24

Reuben said:


> ^I've got both a Southwick and a red-label JAB tweed suit, and I definitely think the JAB is the better suit. Someone should jump on that while it's around.


There was 4 NWT at the store. Size 40. Price $139.

The retail tag was still on said $975

I didn't cop but maybe I should if anyone's interested

All size 40


----------



## CMDC

Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 barleycorn tweed sack
Made in USA
Single vent, fully lined

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

*SOLD*


----------



## Monocle

*Fun Shoes - Jack Purcells' Low - Tartan Size 11. Worn sparingly. CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN. White laces. $30.00 CONUS*


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Brown Herringbone Tweed*

A recent purchase from the exchange that didn't pan out. J.Press brown herringbone tweed. Asking what I paid, $50 shipped conus.

Two things to note:

1. It has just returned from dry cleaners so you'll be saved that expense.

2. The back collar seems to want to ride up about a quarter inch. A minor issue, to be sure, but wanted to mention all the same.

Please pm with interest.

Thanks!



AshScache said:


> J.press 3/2 brown herringbone tweed, fully lined, 3 button cuffs.
> 
> Measures:
> 
> P2P: 22.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulders: 19.25"
> Length: 31.75"
> 
> $50 for this trad staple.


----------



## Dimitri

Has anyone got a coat in the 36-40 range they might want to trade for this one:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?161648-NWOT-Montego-Topcoat-38R


----------



## gamma68

Bump for this very nice jacket. Someone should snap this up and post a pic in the WAYWT thread! Offers are welcome.



gamma68 said:


> *TRAD STAPLE
> 3/2 ROLL BARLEYCORN TWEED SACK JACKET
> *
> Here is a very attractive gray/charcoal barleycorn tweed sack jacket with subtle overchecks in forest green, maroon and plum (the maroon overcheck is the most prominent--see the larger images for a more detailed look at the lovely fabric).
> 
> This jacket is undarted and fully lined (including the three interior pockets). It maintains a proper 3/2 rool. The tweed is of the lighter variety, suitable for cooler days. It's in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or odors.
> 
> From the defunct Hickey's menswear shop, which was located in Grosse Pointe, the trad bastion of southeast Michigan (see Birnbach's "Preppy Handbook").
> 
> No size tag, please see actual measurements below for best fit.
> 
> *ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
> Shoulder: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32
> Sleeve: 26" (+2")
> 
> *ASKING $39 CONUS or offer*
> 
> Click images for larger photos...


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Paul Stuart sportcoat
> 2 button, darted. Single vent
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$42 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenplaid camelhair sportcoat from Saks Fifth Avenue
> 2 button, lightly darted; Single vent
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> *$42 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> New with tags JPress blue must iron ocbd _*SHORT SLEEVE
> *_Size M
> 
> *$27 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman spread collar dress shirt. This is beautiful--not sure who makes BG shirts but top quality
> Made in Italy
> 15.5 x 33.5
> *
> $25 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker trousers
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 x 32
> 
> *$24 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver repp--SOLD
> Brooks Brothers silk/linen--*$15 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Downton Abbey is back so it's time for British Country Wear. Here's a really nice tweed from John G Hardy cloth that will make Lord Grantham drool with envy. Here's an old piece by Heavy Tweed Jacket on John G Hardy...
> 
> https://tweed-jacket.blogspot.com/2007/12/history-of-john-g-hardy-cloth.html
> 
> The jacket was sold by Hall Brothers of Oxford
> 
> This is three button, darted and single vent w/ a ticket pocket. Brownish Olive w/orange windowpane
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> 
> *$55 conus*


----------



## WillBarrett

Uploading pictures of a few things I mentioned on Sunday night. All prices are negotiable, and shipping of course is included.

J. Crew lambswool sweater in heathered brown (hints of orange here). size medium. Asking $20 or offer.








[/URL][/IMG]

J. Crew lambswool sweater in navy. Classic styling. Size XL. Asking $20 or offer.








[/URL][/IMG]

Not the best picture - I can send better - but a LLB Chamois Cloth in XLT. Color is sort of a light heathered green. Asking $20 or offer.








[/URL][/IMG]

LL Bean snap T in red. Size L. Side pockets. Asking $20 or offer. (See a pattern?)








[/URL][/IMG]

Burberry checked dress shirt. size 16/41. Great condition. Asking $30 or offer.








[/URL][/IMG]

More to come, hopefully.


----------



## CMDC

Neiman Marcus lambswool sweater. Outstanding condition w/minimal wear.
Color is mauve
Made in Scotland

Pit to Pit: 26
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 38

$35 conus



















Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater. Dark green w/charcoal neck and sleeves
Tagged XL

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 28
Shoulder: 26

$30 conus


----------



## CMDC

Ben Silver Bears and Bulls emblematic

$18 conus


----------



## drlivingston

Very interesting tie... Talbott makes a similar emblematic


----------



## safetyfast

All still available. Open to offers. Off to Ebay this weekend.



safetyfast said:


> SHOES: All well cared for and have been stored with shoe trees.
> 
> *Allen Edmonds - 8 1/2 D*
> Cap toe in "chili." These have Vibram soles, but otherwise are made like the leather soled shoes. Some wear off the heels more on the outer sides. Uppers in great shape. Still a lot of life left in these. $55 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> *AE by Allen Edmonds - 9 1/2 D*
> These are like new. Worn maybe 6 times. Black cap toe. Great shoes for a rainy day! $55 CONUS.
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft - 8D wingtip *
> These are also like new. Probably worn less than a dozen times. Tap on toes to prevent premature sole wear. Nice cordovan color calfskin. $70 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> *Salvatore Ferragamo - 8 1/2 D black captoe*
> Uppers in good shape. Soles have some life, but will be due for a re-sole in the not too distant future. Soles are rubber, but made to look like leather shoes unlike the Vibram soles. $35 CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

Shirts that have shrunk in the neck. Annoying as my own oersonal neck has gone in the opposite direction.

I'm going to offer these as two lots and see how it goes.

I've tried them all on and the sleeves haven't shrunk, they are all about 33 inches, maybe minus a quarter inch tops.

LOT 1 tagged 16.5/33, actual 16/33

1. Brooks Bros. 1818 made in USA white
2. Brooks Bros. 1818 made in USA blue
3. Brooks Bros. M & S era made in Thailand pink




$65 shipped CONUS

LOT 2 tagged 16.5/33, actual 16.25/33

4. J Press flap pocket USA white
5. Brooks Bros. 1818 USA blue





$45 shipped CONUS

Even if the necks don't quite work out you can use these as sport shirts. Great shirts at a fraction of retail.


----------



## AshScache

Some items sold-- see below, DROPS on the remainder......



AshScache said:


> Decent day thrifting today--I'm only posting the easy to photograph items tonight, but coming tomorrow is a navy pinstriped Southwick for Boyds of Philadelphia suit, and potentially a 100% cashmere Corneliani blazer in 46 or 48 (if I don't decide to keep for myself)
> 
> For tonight, some neckwear and belts:
> 
> 1) what I think is a cravat or ascot, found in the wild, made for Keys & Lockwood of New York in 100% silk.
> 
> Looks to be of top notch construction and in very nice condition. Never seen on in the wild before, and never seen them sold on here, though I recognize the market is limited. Let's say $25 shipped in CONUS.----->DROP $20
> 
> 2) Ben Silver bow tie
> 
> Asking $20 -----> Drop $15
> 3) Robert Talbott for Howard Miller
> 
> Not the most trad, but a very nice tie from a great designer in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking $20 in CONUS--->DROP $15.
> 
> 4) Canali Tie--again, excellent condition. Not the most trad, but a nice pattern from a great maker.
> 
> Asking $20----> Drop $15.
> 
> It may be cold outside, but these GTH summer belts can warm up your lives and get you thinking about warmer weather!
> 
> 5) Vineyard Vines sailboat belt, size 36--SOLD
> 
> Asking $25, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 6) J.Crew patchwork madras belt, size L/Xl. Fit my size 40 waist, probably better on a 36/ 38-- SOLD.
> 
> Asking $20, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 7) No brand palm tree belt, tagged 36.
> 
> Asking $20 shipped in CONUS.--DROP--$15.
> 
> Offers welcome, particularly on multiple items!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

NWOT - Jones New York 516 Eyeglass Frames

Very similar to Anglo American 406 or other standard P3s.

UPDATE: Blonde set sold.

Two pairs of tortoise still available!

Other size specifics:

Lens Width: 48 mm
Lens Height: 40 mm
Bridge Width: 21 mm
Arm Length: 150 mm










$75 per pair post paid includes glasses case!

or open to excellent trades

*UPDATE - PRICE DROP $60 per pair on the two remaining tortoise frames - plus S&H*


----------



## plupy

Timberland boat shoes - like Sperry Topsiders - 2-eyelet
Extra clean & appear hardly worn. Two-tone brown. Soles about 90%. Size 8D - fit is on the snug size so would work for 7.5 too.
$25.00 shipped in USA -- ask for overseas rate.


----------



## Titus_A

Reuben said:


> ^I've got both a Southwick and a red-label JAB tweed suit, and I definitely think the JAB is the better suit. Someone should jump on that while it's around.


At a good price, too, but sadly not my size.


----------



## LookinSharp24

Paul Start. Boys size but like a men's size 36-38



Oxxford Clothes 42t


----------



## Monocle

*Will pay $$ or trade for a nicer cordovan belt in good shape Must fit 40w. thx*


----------



## Pentheos

*BB Shirts*

Brooks Brothers 346 18x36/37 non-iron shirts

I bought these shirts as a three-at-a-set-price deal about five years ago at an outlet in upstate New York but have worn them hardly since. I now work at home and have no use for them so I'd like to find someone who can use them. Colors are french blue, regular blue, and white. From the photos you can see that the collar points have a small amount of wear---hardly more than five threads---consistent with having gone through the dryer. This type of wear is inevitable with collars in dryers, and especially for those shirts with a non-iron finish.

Given their very good condition, I'm asking $50.00 CONUS for the three. I'll also throw in a Brooks Brothers tie (selected from my tasteful collection) as an added incentive.


----------



## imme

I would have been all over this if it didn't have so many buttons on both sides and if you had measurements (it's hard to find stuff in my size, but I think it would have fit).


LookinSharp24 said:


> Paul Start. Boys size but like a men's size 36-38


----------



## Jovan

"So many buttons on both sides"? That's the standard double breasted arrangement. Six buttons, two to close.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

imme said:


> I would have been all over this if it didn't have so many buttons on both sides and if you had measurements (it's hard to find stuff in my size, but I think it would have fit).


You sound like my IB professor, who wore a 2x1 to lecture today. It took a lot for me not to say anything.


----------



## imme

Jovan said:


> "So many buttons on both sides"? That's the standard double breasted arrangement. Six buttons, two to close.


I like the look of the double breasted gold-on-blue, but have always had the impression that double breasted jackets have the effect of making the wearer appear heftier than they are. More importantly, I also have trouble imagining the kind of situation I could personally wear and pull off the look without looking like I was trying too hard. I haven't shaved for a couple days, but even today, someone in clinic asked me what I'm studying in college (I'm actually 10+ years post-secondary and well into residency!). I'm still trying to find what kind of style works for me and have gone through a few different-sized wardrobes in the past few months or so (I started at 15.5 shirts, went to 15, and am now at 14.5 and on the fence about whether to build yet another wardrobe or wait and see how things change once I - hopefully - start working out on a regular basis).


----------



## firedancer

CMDC said:


> Ben Silver Bears and Bulls emblematic
> 
> $18 conus


I own this same tie. Still in the wrapper.


----------



## AshScache

A few new items from the weekend that I just haven't gotten around to posting yet:

1) BB 2 button grey striped suit. Label says Fall 2004. MADE IN THE USA! Good workhorse suit, even without a 3/2 roll. Great condition, but still asking only $40, shipped in CONUS.

2 button front, 4 button cuffs, pleated, cuffed trousers, subtly darted.

Tagged 44L, measures:

P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 32 3/4"
Shoulder: 19.5"

Waist: 19.5" (+1")
Inseam: 32.5" (1.5" cuffs)
Outseam: 43.5"










2) old-school, red label, probably made in USA JAB 3/2 roll navy poplin suit

If this fit me, it'd be in my closet waiting for summer. But it's not, so to the exchange it goes. It's in good condition--has a small amount of wear from being pressed. Still, a good summer trad staple. 2 button cuffs. Flat front, unruffled trousers. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.

I can't find a size tag, but it measures:

P2P: 21.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length: 31.25"
Shoulder: 18.25"

Waist: 17.75"
Inseam: 30.75"
Outseam: 42.5"









3) Haspel for Macys blue pin cord suit. I know this suit won't get much love, but it caught my eye as something that a person who isn't ready for seersucker might be interested in. 1/4 lined, 4 button cuffs, flat front, uncuffed, swelled seams, made in the USA, and in really nice shape. The brand doesn't have a pedigree, so asking only $25. 

I'd peg the size at somewhere between 44 and 46 based on how it felt on me. Measures:

P2P: 23 1/4"
Sleeve: 25 1/4"
Length: 32"
Shoulder: 18 1/4""

Waist: 19.25" (+~1.5")
Inseam: 30" (+2.75")
Outseam: 41 1/8"








4) Southwick for Boyds of Philadelphia, MADE IN THE USA--tagged 42.

Dark grey with a nice stripe, a very nice staple suit for one of the last thriving upscale independent clothing shops in Philadelphia. Two button, darted, with pleated and cuffed trousers complete with brace buttons. A very nice suit, but asking only $40 shipped in the CONUS.

P2P: 21.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31 1/8"
Shoulder: 19.5"

Waist: 17 3/4"
Inseam: 32" (+ 1 1/2" cuffs)
Outseam: 42 3/4"


----------



## AshScache

[duplicate post deleted]


----------



## Titus_A

AshScache said:


> The brand [Haspel] doesn't have a pedigree,


Haspel actually has a long pedigree, they've just fallen on hard times, as evidenced by being reduced to a Macy's made-who-knows-where only-a-name label.


----------



## AshScache

Haspel Suit sold pending payment; others still available-------for the moment!



AshScache said:


> A few new items from the weekend that I just haven't gotten around to posting yet:
> 
> 1) BB 2 button grey striped suit. Label says Fall 2004. MADE IN THE USA! Good workhorse suit, even without a 3/2 roll. Great condition, but still asking only $40, shipped in CONUS.
> 
> 2 button front, 4 button cuffs, pleated, cuffed trousers, subtly darted.
> 
> Tagged 44L, measures:
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Length: 32 3/4"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> 
> Waist: 19.5" (+1")
> Inseam: 32.5" (1.5" cuffs)
> Outseam: 43.5"
> 
> 2) old-school, red label, probably made in USA JAB 3/2 roll navy poplin suit
> 
> If this fit me, it'd be in my closet waiting for summer. But it's not, so to the exchange it goes. It's in good condition--has a small amount of wear from being pressed. Still, a good summer trad staple. 2 button cuffs. Flat front, unruffled trousers. Asking $40 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> I can't find a size tag, but it measures:
> 
> P2P: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length: 31.25"
> Shoulder: 18.25"
> 
> Waist: 17.75"
> Inseam: 30.75"
> Outseam: 42.5"
> 
> 3) Haspel for Macys blue pin cord suit. *SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.*
> 
> 4) Southwick for Boyds of Philadelphia, MADE IN THE USA--tagged 42.
> 
> Dark grey with a nice stripe, a very nice staple suit for one of the last thriving upscale independent clothing shops in Philadelphia. Two button, darted, with pleated and cuffed trousers complete with brace buttons. A very nice suit, but asking only $40 shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> P2P: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 31 1/8"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> 
> Waist: 17 3/4"
> Inseam: 32" (+ 1 1/2" cuffs)
> Outseam: 42 3/4"


----------



## MikeF

Titus_A said:


> Haspel actually has a long pedigree, they've just fallen on hard times, as evidenced by being reduced to a Macy's made-who-knows-where only-a-name label.


I actually have claimed that suit because I have an old, maybe from the 50s pair of pincord Haspel pants that were my grandfather's. I always thought that those pants were from a suit originally. I am hoping that the coat will match closely enough to those pants that I can make it a suit once again.


----------



## Monocle

Hey, I've worn three Haspel jackets, all summer weight, (but not a seersucker, I can't pull off the look well) I think I still have one tucked away somewhere. They are not particularly soft handed but they are lightweight. I think a respectable label for the vintage trad. The label is alive and well, though I don't vouch for them today.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> Hey, I've worn three Haspel jackets, all summer weight, (but not a seersucker, I can't pull off the look well) I think I still have one tucked away somewhere. They are not particularly soft handed but they are lightweight. I think a respectable label for the vintage trad. The label is alive and well, though I don't vouch for them today.


My seersucker suit is a Macy's Haspel, and it's actually not too bad. Quarter lined and decent fabric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> My seersucker suit is a Macy's Haspel, and it's actually not too bad. Quarter lined and decent fabric.


During my years as a manager at Macy's, I can tell you that Haspel has somewhat of a cult following. People would call (pre-Internet days) to inquire about new offerings and would not hesitate to pay full price. It baffled me but that many people can't be wrong.


----------



## AshScache

I hesitated picking it up because I wasn't sure how it would sell-- I'd heard to the name, and the details of the suit were right, I just didn't think it would get much love from this group once I mentioned that it was from Macys--

I have the same thought about Haband sometimes-- can anyone shed any light on that brand?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*UPDATES!*

*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*


*Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*

The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
 

*VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
*TAGGED: 40R*
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist: 21"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.

There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25 > $23**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*
*HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1987.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30 > $28* 

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*It's cold out there! Get yourself a nice, warm LL Bean sweater!*

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*


*LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 23.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $35 > $30**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 25"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2C: 21.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 25.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $20* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 33"
S2C: 22.5"
P2C: 20.5"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $35 > $30* 

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

"Haspel days are here again."


----------



## MikeF

I'm not sure about the history of Haspel but I think that they were a primarily Southern brand that specialized in summer suits and the like. They also were the first to market wash-and-wear suits I believe. They are traditional but kind of on the fringes and offer pretty much nothing now.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD Popover $34
Medium 15.5-33 P2P 21
Large 16.5-35 P2P 23.25


James Dalgliesh Harris Tweed Sport Coat Made in UK. Nice old school tweed. I can't find any problems with it. *40S* P2P 21, Sh 18 1/8, Sl 23.75, L 28.75. $49*SOLD*
/1-16069_zpscac756a1.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Spin Evans

Tinseth had a pretty interesting story a few years back about Haspel getting into Fall/Winter wear. Lovely fabrics. https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2012/04/my-relationship-with-haspel-goes-back.html


----------



## gerbilunit

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD Popover $34
> Medium 15.5-33 P2P 21
> Large 16.5-35 P2P 23.25
> 
> James Dalgliesh Harris Tweed Sport Coat Made in UK. Nice old school tweed. I can't find any problems with it. *40S* P2P 21, Sh 18 1/8, Sl 23.75, L 28.75. $49
> /1-16069_zpscac756a1.jpg.html][/URL]


i wish this was my size


----------



## TDI GUY

*J.Press Brown Herringbone Tweed*

Bump. This will move to eBay tomorrow.



TDI GUY said:


> A recent purchase from the exchange that didn't pan out. J.Press brown herringbone tweed. Asking what I paid, $50 shipped conus.
> 
> Two things to note:
> 
> 1. It has just returned from dry cleaners so you'll be saved that expense.
> 
> 2. The back collar seems to want to ride up about a quarter inch. A minor issue, to be sure, but wanted to mention all the same.
> 
> Please pm with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


 Originally Posted by *AshScache* 
_
J.press 3/2 brown herringbone tweed, fully lined, 3 button cuffs.

Measures:

P2P: 22.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulders: 19.25"
Length: 31.75"

$50 for this trad staple._


----------



## Trad-ish

MikeF said:


> I'm not sure about the history of Haspel but I think that they were a primarily Southern brand that specialized in summer suits and the like. They also were the first to market wash-and-wear suits I believe. They are traditional but kind of on the fringes and offer pretty much nothing now.


They are still out there. My local mens store has Haspel seersuckers every season.


----------



## firedancer

2 seasons ago, I didn't go last year, stein mart carried the haspel pin cords in multiple colors.


----------



## catside

Things I am looking for these days:

Barbour 46 zip in liner
Barbour women's 8 men's 38 waxed jacket
Always tweed vests 44 , 46 or XL
Black shell long or short wing. 9 E but will look at anything around.


BTW check your local Marshall's. The word is plenty of NWT Aran sweaters on the cheap can be found.


----------



## leisureclass

Any interest in a pair of Bill's M1s in size 32? They are unhemmed and NWOT.

Drop me a PM if you are.


----------



## maximar

*NWT Brooks Brothers gatsby white unlined collar OCBD*

It's 17/34 slim fit. Never worn and tags intact. 
I bought too many shirts last holiday. 
Asking $45 shipped CONUS


----------



## Reuben

Wanted to say I just completed an excellent trade with Monocle. He was a pleasure to deal with and everything was packaged carefully and professionally. Definitely another great resource on this board.


----------



## Troglodyte

Ditto, and he had great follow-up as well.

Cordially,
Trog



Reuben said:


> Wanted to say I just completed an excellent trade with Monocle. He was a pleasure to deal with and everything was packaged carefully and professionally. Definitely another great resource on this board.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates*

Asking $15 >* $12*
1) Robert Talbott red foulard - 3 3/8"
2) SOLD


16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking $21 >* $17
*


Florsheim Imperial LWB
9C
Black pebble grain, V-cleat heel, beautiful shape.
Asking $55 > *$45* CONUS or offer




*Southwick for H. Davis and Sons 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Regular
*Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC

Asking $40* > $34 *or offer




*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $40* > $34 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34
Made in Jamaica 
Asking $20 > *$16* or offer


Robert Talbot for Christopher LTD necktie
3" width. Christopher LTD is a defunct local trad men's store here in Cincinnati.
Asking $13.50 > *$10* (or offer.)


----------



## AshScache

A few spare minutes at the end if the day to post these--

1) CORNELIANI pure cashmere navy sportcoat. Made for Saks. This jacket is soft, features pick stitching, is fully lined with red fabric, and is generally beautiful. If it doesn't sell here, I'll have zero issues getting the sleeves shortened and keeping for myself. Tagged 58L (European) fits like a 46/47L. Measures:

P2P: 24.75"
Sleeve: 26 1/4"
Length: 33 1/4"
Shoulder: 20 1/4"

Asking $75 shipped in CONUS.








2) BB 2 button dark grey suit. MADE IN THE USA. No tagged size features: full lining, 3 button cuffs, 2 button front, brace buttons, double forward pleats, and a split waist. Measures:

P2P: 22"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 31"
Shoulder: 19"

Waist: 17.25" (+2")
Inseam: 30.25" (1.75" cuffs)
Outseam: 40.25"







3) Untagged MADE IN THE USA trousers. Pleated with brace buttons and an uncuffed bottom, I bought these for me as a pair of odd trousers, but they didn't fit. Asking $20, shipped in CONUS.

Waist: 19" (+2")
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 40 1/2"





4) BB houndstooth trousers. These were clearly someone's favorite pants at one point as the waist is let out so far past max that additional fabric has been used to make it happen. Sharp pants for someone that doesn't want to always wear a suit. Asking $20, shipped in CONUS.

Measure:
Waist: 18.25”
Inseam: 26” (+ 1”)
Outseam: 38.25”






5) Windowpane tweed made by Bill Blass for PBM of Philadelphia. This is a great tweed blazer. 1/2 lined. Like most of the things I thrift, I wish it fit me. Complete with elbow patches for those that like the look. MADE IN USA, asking $30, shipped in CONUS.

Measures:
P2P: 21.5”
Sleeve: 24”
Length: 29.25”
Shoulder: 18.5”







6) GRAIL ALERT: BB Navy 3/2 sack blazer with 3 patch pockets. Two button cuffs. This blazer has been pre-loved, but still has a few serviceable years in front of it. The 3/2 has been mispressed, but seems to want to come back to shape. Its missing one of the GREAT “346” buttons, but have no fear, I have another that is included. The ¼ lining is a little thin, and it shows signs of being drycleaned. Still, with all that, it is a GREAT blazer and a steal at $35, shipped in CONUS. These are hard to find, and I couldn’t bear the thought of leaving it on the shelves.

P2P: 21”
Sleeves: 23.5”
Shoulder: 17.75”
Length: 30.25”


----------



## jogowill

*For Trade: NWT Polo Flannel Trousers, dark grey/charcoal, size 34*

If, gentlemen, it is warmth you seek, then look no further.

Thick, heavy, 100% wool flannel trousers with a substantial nap. _Substantial_, in fact, may be the best possible one-word description of these pants overall.

Flat front, plain hem, full fit.

These are NWT, and seem to be of good quality. But I'm no expert, so I'll tell you what I _do _know: They were made in the Dominican Republic (a tick against them???), and the tag proclaims them "The Philip Pant," if that means anything to anyone.

Tagged size is 34/32.

Approximate measurements (I did my best, but I'll measure again before finalizing a trade):
-Waist 34"
-Inseam 31.5"
-Rise 13"

What I'm in the market for (used v. new does not matter):
-Solid white or solid blue dress shirts (~15.5 x ~34, spread or semi-spread collar, slimmish* fit)
-Trousers _kind of_ like the ones I'm offering (flat front, plain hem, grey, wool, ~34 x ~31) but with a slimmish*-er fit
-A navy grenadine tie, 3"-3.25" width
-Black calfskin or brown calfskin/suede non-brogued cap-toe oxfords (somewhere in the range of 10 D/10 E/10.5 D)

*I know this is a trad forum; I'm not talking about any of that super-duper trendy, Michael-Phelps-proportioned ultra low rise stuff (e.g. BB Milano). The fit I seek is simply something on the slimmer side of normal.

PM with interest/questions. And feel free to post or PM any insights into level of quality. Thanks!


----------



## Reuben

Didn't someone have a pair of NWT 42 briar pants for a while? Any chance they're still available?


----------



## Tilton

Reuben said:


> Didn't someone have a pair of NWT 42 briar pants for a while? Any chance they're still available?


AlanC, page 902. I was wondering if someone would buy them before my Orvis Sharptails gave up the ghost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on coats--PLEASE NOTE RE-MEASURED SHOULDER ON GRAIL CASHMERE!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Overcoat in Italian Black Herringbone Cloth*

This is the coat you'd wear after a late Fall class teaching Political Science at Princeton University, c. 1968, on your way to the Barrister & Solicitor for a steak dinner with the Dean!

This is simply wonderful--about as close to the Platonic ideal of an Ivy overcoat as one is likely to come by outside the Forms!

First, this is cut from beautifully heavy cloth in black herringbone, that was designed and woven in Italy--as proudly proclaimed by the main interior label, which itself is a wonderful example of vintage labelling. As well as being lovely and heavy and warm, sure to beat the cold on even the worst New York winter day, this cloth has a wonderful hand and immaculate drape.

The construction of the coat does full justice to the cloth that it is cut from. It is half-canvassed, and features lapped seams throughout--on the sleeves, and down the centre back. It has fixed turn-back cuffs, and wonderfully narrow lapels. It also has a single centre hook vent, and very natural shoulders. The two front pockets are luxuriously deep, and lined in sturdy cotton duck.

This coat was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



      

*2) GORGEOUS Black Cashmere Overcoat from Browning, King & Co.*

This is wonderful! Made by Browning, King & Co., this is a classic and beautiful Ivy League coat--and well deserving of the name, for two reasons. First, before their bankruptcy in 1934 Browning, King, & Co (founded in 1822, and responsible for outfitting many prospectors in the '49 Goldrush, and then soldiers in the Civil War) was according to _Time_ magazine of May 21, 1934 the company that "To Harvard, Yale and Princeton men, Browning, King & Co. means college clothes...". As if this wasn't enough, judging by the Union label (1949 version, no (R) marking) made between 1949 and 1961 -- right in the middle of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. And, finally, Browning, King, & Co deliberately advertised their clothing as the 'Ivy League" look, and prominently featured "Naturalaire" shoulders.

So, if you want a genuine, Golden Age, Ivy League cashmere overcoat, this is your chance! And remember--these literally are not made anymore, and never could be.

And this coat fully lives up to its illustrious provenance. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this coat is cut from seriously thick, luxurious cashmere, as befits an Ivy league coat that would likely be bought on graduation for one's first job on Wall Street or in a white shoe law firm. It features flapped, patch pockets, and turn-back cuffs with single button adornments. It is also cut similarly to a 3/2 sack, with the top front button being functional, but curling over when undone. There is no darting. This coat also features lapped seams throughout, along the centre back, the sleeves, and down the sides. It has very natural shoulders--as you'd expect from the originators of the TNSIL style!

This coat does have one minor blemish--a small moth nibble on the back of the right sleeve near the shoulder. This is hard to see, even if you know where it is, and so could either be ignored, or rewoven. As such, and given that this is a vintage piece--and so could use a dry clean to freshen it--I would very conservatively rank this as being in Very Good condition.

*Asking a very modest $55, for what could easily be considered a Grail piece!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



    

*4) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*5) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



     

*
9) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining sweaters!*

I have a whole load of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, from makers such as Alan Paine, Pringle, LL Bean (classic Norwegian!) , Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more sweaters!

*NB: All sweater lengths are measured from the BOTTOM of the collar, and sleeves are measured like shirts, unless otherwise noted.​*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $23

  

3) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $15

 

4) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $14

  

5) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $14

 

8) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $22.

 

9) J. Crew. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 33 1/2, length 27. Asking just $15.

 

10) Brooks Brothers. 88% merino wool, 10% nylon, 2% spandex. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 36 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $16.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $16.

 

12) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $18

 

13) Pringle. Made in Scotland. Size 36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 19, sleeve 28, length 22 1/2. Asking just $18.

 

14) Brooks Brothers stripey sweater with zipper neck. Made of Fine Italian Merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 24. Asking just $16

   

19) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

20) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $14.

 

22) BEAUTIFUL thick and warm Norway-style sweater by Aeropostale. All wool, size Medium. Button-up neck. Some writing on interior label, as shown, hence just very Good/Excellent condition. This is a lovely heavy duty sweater! Chest 20, sleeve 37 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $20, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More price drops--all $25 and under, SHIPPED *

I have a lot of classic casual jackets and outerwear to pass on today, including a down jacket and vest, a CLASSIC LL Bean Field Jacket in denim, and a Levis trucker!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Land's End Casual jacket.*

*From andcounting*

A basic, casual jacket; 60% wool, 20% rayon, 20% polyester. Button cuffs; buttons at throat to secure the collar for warmth. Excellent condition, although it could do with a dry clean. This has two large interior pockets, and some elastication at the hem.

*Asking just $12.

Size XL; measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve 27 1/4
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 28.



    

*2) Cutter & Buck casual jacket. *

*From andcounting*

This is all cotton, and features a throat latch and two front pockets. It has its original spare button, and is identified as a "Fall '12 Sample". This could use a launder, as it is slightly dusty from storage, but otherwise its in excellent condition.

*Asking just $12, or offer.

Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 27

   

*3) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*5) CLASSIC LL Bean Field/Barn Coat in denim!
*
*I have no idea why this is still here!*

This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton denim, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

This jacket takes a button-in liner, which is not included.

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if his is your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer.

Tagged a M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/2



     

*6) A2-type Blouson Parka*

*From 32*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*OVER 100 DRESS AND CASUAL SHIRTS! *

​
*This sale features over 100 shirts, both dress and casual, from makers such as Charvet, Huntsman of Savile Row, Hilditch & Key, TM Lewin, Brooks Bros, Pendleton wool, LLBean chamois, Woolrich, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries being very welcome!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​*
PLEASE NOTE THAT THE SAME SHIRT SIZES ARE LISTED IN MULTIPLE GROUPS!​*

*GROUP 1: Sizes 15.5. 16, 16.5*

1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15.5-5. A beautiful, older shirt! My pictures don't do this shirt justice at all; it's a wonderful pale lilac miniature glen plaid that's very, very subtle. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Contrast collar. $18

  

4) Brooks Brothers BD. Blue. 15.5-36. Traditional fit, non-iron. Excellent condition. $18.

  

5) Another Brooks Brothers BD. Blue. 15.5-36. Excellent condition. Non-iron. $18.

  

9) Brooks Brothers. BD. A lovely green check! 16-34/35. Excellent condition. $15.

  

10) Britches of Georgetown. 16.5-35. A beautiful shirt from a defunct trad. store! Excellent condition. $18.

 

11) Hilditch & Key for SAKS. 16.5-L. (c. 16.5-36). A GORGEOUS shirt! French cuffs, excellent condition. Asking just $25.

  

14) LLBean check shirt. Size 16-16.5. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Asking $12.

   

15) Brooks Brothers 16-34. A beautiful lilac stripe! Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

16) Land's End. 16.5-35. A lovely paler yellow shirt! Excellent condition. $16

  

20) Brooks Brothers. Contrast collar and cuffs; tab collar. 16-35. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $16.

  

*GROUP 2: Sizes 16.5, 17, 17.5*

21) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $18.

  

22) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

  

24) TM Lewin. 16.5. MADE IN ENGLAND. French cuffs. This dates from when Lewin was aspiring to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Excellent condition. Asking $22.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $18.

  

27) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $20.



31) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$18.

  

32) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

33) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $15.

    

34) Brooks Brothers. Daffodil yellow with cream stripe. 17-33. Excellent condition. $16.

  

38) GORGEOUS Pink Brooks Brothers OCBD. Excellent condition, apart from a single thread run on collar, as shown, likely there from new. MADE IN THE USA! $22.

  

*GROUP 3: VIYELLA! LORO PIANA! First Set of Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L and XL.*

42) Viyella. BEAUTIFUL! 80/20 cotton/wool. A lovely shirt, in excellent condition, made by the original Viyella company. Size L. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Asking just $25.

  

46) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

47) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

   

48) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $16.

  

49) LLBean red flannel. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.33. Asking just $14.

  

*50) STUNNING LORO PIANA CASUAL SHIRT!* This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully soft fabric that's a perfect shade of soft green, this has Mother or Pearl buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition. MADE IN ITALY. Tagged "46", this measures: chest: 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31 1/2. Asking just $32, or offer, for this little gem!

    

51) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" wool shirt. Size M. MADE IN USA. The trad winter classic! Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve c.33. Asking just $18.

  

52) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $14.

  

54) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $15.

  

55) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $18.

   

*56) ORIGINAL VIYELLA for Alan Royce of Princeton.* This is cut from the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool/cotton, which i believe is no longer made. This shirt was Made for Alan Royce of Princeton, a rival to Langrock and The English Shop. It's in excellent condition, except for the interior tag being off on one side. Asking just $25 for this lovely rarity! Chest: 21, sleeve 31.

   

57) J. McLaughlin--THE preppy Princeton store! A wonderful shirt, with contrasting collar and cuff on the INSIDE! Tagged L, this measures 22 1/2 chest, sleeve 34 1/5. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

58) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

59) Brooks Brothers cream sports shirt. Very Good condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

60) BEAUTIFUL multicolored Gitman Brothers shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest; 24, sleeve c.35. Asking just $18.

  

61) BEAUTIFUL Gitman Brothers "Sunburst" shirt! Chest 24, sleeve 35. Gorgeous, and in excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

62) Brooks Brothers pink stripe. Size L. Non iron. Excellent condition. Chest 25, sleeve c. 34 1/5. Asking just $15.

  

*GROUP 4: Sizes 16.5.*

63) Land's End. 16.5-33. A lovely shirt! Excellent condition. $15.

  

64) Brooks Brothers 16.5-32/33. Non iron. A beautiful shirt in excellent condition; miniature lilac herringbone. Asking $18.

  

65) Land's End. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $15.

  

66) Brooks Brothers. White, straight collar. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $17.

  

67) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $18

  

68) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $18.

  

69) Brooks Brothers blue. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

70) Land's End pink and grey check. A beautiful shirt! 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $15.

  

71) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

72) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. A beautiful lilac! Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

73) Land's End Hyde Park. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $16

 

74) Land's End Super Fine. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $16

  

75) Land's End Hyde Park--white. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $16.

  

*GROUP 5: More Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L*

76) Land's End lilac polo. Very Good condition. Size L. Chest 20 1/2. Asking $7.

 

78) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $15.

 

80) Gant Uxbridge Twill. 80/20 cotton.wool. (Viyella blend.) Very Good condition. Chest: 23, sleeve 34. Asking $16.

  

81) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $20.

 

82) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Red plaid. Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $20.

 

83) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $14.

 

85) Land's End Plaid shirt. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 36. Asking $15.

  

86) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $17.

  

87) The Connecticut Yankee flannel shirt. Combed cotton. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve c. 32 1/2. Very Good/ Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

88) LLBean blue. Made in Canada. L-Reg. Chest 23, sleeve 35. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

*GROUP 6: Sizes BB4, 15.5, 16, 16.5, 17.5, 18. RARE Black Fleece and Tab collar shirts from Brooks Brothers!*

89) Brooks Brothers white. 16-34. Slim fit, non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

90) Nautica 15.5-32/33. Very Good condition. Pale yellow. $12.

  

*91) FOR HER! WOMAN'S Brooks Brothers Black Fleece. Size BB4.* Rumpled, but otherwise in excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $22.

  

92) Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

93) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

94) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $14.

  

95) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $17.

  

97) Brooks Brothers gingham. 17-34/35. Excellent condition. $18.

  

99) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

100) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $16.

  

101) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. $16.

 

103) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. Tab collar, blue. Excellent, apart from pinhole on shoulder, as shown. $15.

   

104) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $16.

  

*GROUP 7: More Casual shirts! Sizes S, M, L, XL, 3XL*

107) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

108) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $17.

 

109) Pendleton blue check shirt. THIS HAS FELTED! Tagged XL, now more like a SMALL. Chest: 20, sleeve 29 1/2. Asking just $12.

 

111) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $10.

  

112) OshKosh buffalo plaid shirt. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

 

113) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

114) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $15.

  

115) LLB Red Plaid shirt. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 35. Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $15.

 

116) LLBean vintage script label yellow combed cotton shirt. 16.5. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Very Good condition. Asking $17.

   

117) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" red plaid shirt. All wool, MADE IN THE USA. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 21, sleeve 32 1/2. Asking $18.

  

118) Pendleton cord shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Elbow patches. MADE IN USA. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34. Asking $19.

   

119) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $17.

 

120) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $17.

  

122) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $16.

 

123) Brooks Brothers polo shirt in blue houndstooth. Size XL. Chest 23. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

124) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $17.

   

125) Maus and Hoffman tattersall shirt. XXL. Chest 28, sleeve 35 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $17.

  

*GROUP 8: Casual and Dress shirts--Huntsman of Savile Row, Charvet, and more! Sizes M, L, 16, 17, 17.5*

126) Brooks Brothers soft denim shirt. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.

  

127) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

 

128) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

130) J. Crew gingham. 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 35. Asking just $16.

  

131) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

132) Huntsman of Savile Row. Perhaps THE best tailors on the Row--certainly one of the best! Custom made, so no size; chest 24, sleeve 35. French cuffs. Excellent condition. Asking just $35.

  

133) Charvet white shirt; GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Made in France. Size 44 1/2; 17.5; L. Excellent condition. Just $35.

   

135) Brooks Brothers striped shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $16.

   

136) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $16.

   

137) Brooks Brothers Madras short-sleeve, size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 20. Asking just $16.

  

138) Land's End Madras. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

139) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $16.

  

140) Brooks Brothers 346 seersucked in red. Short sleeves. Excellent condition. Chest 23 1/2.

  

141) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo Shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Beautiful! Size L; chest 23 1/2. Excellent condition. $16.

  

142) Orvis green tartan shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $16.

  

143) Land's End peach university stripe. 17-17.5. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

*GROUP 9: FORMAL SHIRTS*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

144) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

145) Brooks Brothers. 16.5 - 34. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition.

 

147) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Bump. PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accommodating. * My first kid is coming soon, so I need the space and the cash!

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$20*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: 3 1/8" x 56" Hand made in Italy *$5*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: 3" x 56 1/2" some wrinkling at knotting point *$7*
Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*
John Henry100% wool knit tie with diagonal striped texture. 2.5 x 53.5 *$SOLD*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$13*

*Sweaters:*

 


Filson Medium Charcoal Merino Wool with leather buttons. Shoulders: 19.5 P2P: 21.5 Sleeve (from seam): 23.25 Length (Bottom of collar): 22 *$20*
*Note the sleeve ends are meant to be cuffed. I'd say this fits more like a small.

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:




Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue. 

 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $15*
P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $35*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $15*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $18 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 * 


  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $15*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $15*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $175. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $25*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25

*Pocket Squares:

***

Silver: Silk with hand rolled edges, *$3*
Red: Nylon?Acetate? with edges hand rolled in Portugal, *$1*
*
Hats: * 


 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$5. *

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## ballmouse

Each item is *$35 + free shipping in CONUS*.











*Multi-colored stripe for Burberry's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"











*Brown fleck with stripes Alan Paine for Kountz-Rider*
Chest: 21"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32"











*Brown fleck Alan Paine for Macy's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 32"











*Blue Argyle V-Neck Alan Paine for Marshall Field*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 34"











*Pringle for Harrods Cardigan*



















*Chest: *21.5"
*Length: *27"
*Sleeve: *34"

*Brown McGeorge Shetland*
Made in Scotland. Tagged size 38, but is a tad loose and would fit a size 40 as well.
Shetland 100% New Wool.

Chest: 20"
Length: 25"
Sleeve: 32"





















*Blue Alan Paine Cardigan*
Made in England. Tagged size 40.
100% Pure Lambswool.

Chest: 20.5"
Length: 25.75"
Sleeve: 34"





















*
Unworn Light Khaki Bills Khakis
*Made in USA. Size 32, M2.
Original Twill, I believe

I removed the tags and washed them, but they are still unhemmed and unworn. I believe they are 2nds (sharpie on the tag), but I don't see anything wrong with them.



















*MTM Khakis in Light Camel
*They are higher rise than M2s, but also trimmer (see measurements). Pockets are shallower than Bills Khakis though. They have a split waistband, so they can be altered. They also are darted.

Waist: 29"
Front Rise (from crotch seam): 12 7/8"
Back Rise (from crotch seam): 17 3/4"
Inseam: 32"
Cuff: 1 1/2"
Leg Opening: 8 3/4"
Hips: 39"
Thigh: 12 1/2"


----------



## Monocle

*A few things, including a nice grouping of lightweight shetlands and wools, in excellent condition, and hopefully priced right for mid-winter. Some trad pantaloons and some really high quality dress pants I hope someone will enjoy.* *Some modern shirts in the traditional vein, and a few jackets, both casual and dress. Please PM me with any questions. I am posting only a couple pics each, but you can peruse more detail at my bucket by clicking on any of them. ALL PRICES SHIPPED CONUS ONLY. **

Looking for Suits and jackets 46R / Trousers 40 x 32 / Shirts XL or 17.5 x 35. /Shoes 10.5 E. I need OCBD's. I need black dress shoes. I need a cordovan belt size 40. Have an excellent week!**


1. Unbranded high quality trad wool flannel trousers. Button cinch waist. No Loops. No Brace Buttons. Charcoal w19 (+1.5) with 2" variable button adjust (smaller) in 28 (+2.5) os 39 rise 12 thigh 14.5 cuff 10
Double Forward Pleat/Coin Pocket/Bar-tacked Seam Pockets/Button Bar w/Loop. Flap back pocket with welt wallet pocket. Unlined. $32.00**


2. Vineyard Vines 5 Pocket Cords (Macau). 5 belt loops. 100% Cotton sized 38x34. w 19 in 34 os 46 rise 12 thigh 14 cuff 10. $19.00 **CLAIMED**


3. NWT unhemmed Bergdorf Goodman (Germany) silky 100% cotton Frisco pant. Light khaki has a slight pistachio tint in sunlight. w 16.75 (+0) (unhemmed). rise 12 thigh 14.
Double reverse pleats. 8 loops with button bar. 2 buttoned welt back pockets. 1/4 side seam pockets. For spring. $26.00


4. PRL 55/45 linen and cotton herringbone pant (Singapore) sized 38x32. Chocolate over natural. w 19 (+1) in 34 (cuffed) (+0) os 44 rise 12 thigh 15 cuff 9.5. 
Double forward pleats. 7 loops. Hook and clasp closure. Coin Pocket. Nice. $24.00



5. Tessilstrona Super 150's luxury pants in desert tan. (Italy) These are exquisite. 100% wool. 1/2 lined to knee. w 17 (+3/4) in 32 (cuffed) (+0) os 43 rise 12 thigh 14 cuff 9. 
Double reverse pleat. 6 loops. 1/4 side seam pockets. Pinstripe pocketing. Blitz zipper. Super 150's quality. $34.00



6. Samuelsohn Super 110's for Daniel Taylor luxury pants in chocolate brown. (Canada). 100% wool. 1/2 lined to knee. These have a boxed pleat on the front of the pant. w 17 (+3/4) in 30 (cuffed) (+0) os 42 
rise 11.5. 1/4 side seam pockets. Button bar. 6 loops with the front loops being doubled. 2 buttoned welt back pockets. $32.00



7. Corbin gray wool flannel trad trousers. (USA) w 18 (+1.5) in 33 (+3) os 45 rise 12 thigh 14 cuff 9.75. Double forward pleats. Coin pocket. 6 loops. Standard clasp closure. Brace buttons. 
Overlapped seam construction. Flap back buttoned pocket. Brilliant trousers. $40.00



8. PRL cotton heavy twill pants (Dominican Rep) in a medium dusty blue. w 15 (+1.5) in 31 (cuffed) (+0) os 43 rise 12 thigh 14 cuff 8.75. 
Double forward pleats. 5 loops. Standard clasp closure. Side seam pockets. $16.00



Essential shetlands in a rainbow of colors.


9. Pendleton shetland sized LARGE bright red. (USA) W22 L27 SL35 (unrolled). Banded. Hand wash only. No smoke. $22.00 ..the elbows need a little TLC (light dust I just noticed) **CLAIMED**


10. Saks navy supersoft English wool (not Shetland). Banded. The pics may look medium blue, but this is true navy blue. Excellent condition. No flaws. W23 L26 SL33 (unrolled) $20.00



11. Neiman Marcus Lambswool ribbed and braided sweater. (Hong Kong) Super soft. The color is creamy yellow, NOT canary. NOT cream, But in between, W22 L24 SL33 (unrolled). No flaws. $22.00



12. Lord Jeff shetland in a heather of chestnut, blue, flecks of red and violet. (USA) Amazing subtlety. No flaws. W22 L26 SL36 (unrolled) $24.00 **CLAIMED**



13. Lord Jeff Moors shetland in maroon. (USA) Great condition. No flaws. W23 L26 SL34 $22.00 (the close-up is more accurate on color)



14. Land's End 85/15 wool and nylon two color brindle in classic green with black. (USA) One tiny flaw on back behind collar (pic) as round as a pencil eraser, is remedied by the added yarn attached to label. 
This sweater is still new unworn. W23 L26 SL36. $20.00
[/IMG]


15. Fall River Knitting Mills 70/30 Shetland and Acrylic. (USA) Multi-colored confetti on gray with argyle thematic on front. No flaws other than a cut tag. W18 L23 SL32 (unrolled) $12.00



16. Robert Bruce argyle v-neck in heathered two-toned grays with aqua. Wool or wool blend. Thin. Sized 2XLT W24 L31 SL38. A v-neck drop of 7". This will fit a big big man and is in great condition. $20.00 **CLAIMED**



Good shirts.


17. L.L. Bean Chamois Cloth button down. 2 pocket. Large W24 L30 SL34 $16.00


18. Pendleton Canterbury Cloth button down. 80% Pima cotton and 20% Merino wool. Single pocket. Box pleat. Locker loop. Sized Large. W25 L32 SL34. $18.00



19. Land's End thick cotton flannel in pantone green and white check. Single pocket. Sized 16-16.5. W24 L30 SL33 $16.00



20. Viyella traditional 55/45 wool and cotton with flap front pocket. Sized Large. Box pleat. Single button cuff with gauntlet button. W24 L30 SL33/34. $24.00



21. Sero Superfine Poplin button down. Sized Large. W25 L30 SL33/34. Single pocket. Box pleat. No flaws $14.00



22. Sero Superfine Poplin button down. Navy red and white. Sized Large. W24 L30 SL33/34. Single pocket. Box pleat. No flaws. $14.00



23. Charles F. Orvis Signature khaki poly jacket with mesh lining, darts and action side pleats. Elasticized waistband. No shortage of utility, though this is more light duty than outdoors. 
Sized Large. p2p 26 L 29 Sleeve 36. $34.00



24. vintage PRL Country denim light zip front jacket with throat latch, elasticized band and cuffs. Slash front pockets. Red horseman. Made in USA. Gently pre-owned. Sized XL. W26 L29 SL37 $30.00



25. 43S Beautiful Italian wool 2 button for Harrod's. Small brown and gray houndstooth with rust and cornflower blue panes. Coffee swirl buttons. 3 button cuffs. 
Feels half-canvassed, but has full Bemberg lining. British cut double vents. 2 interior breast pockets. Watch pocket left hand. Wp2p 23 L 29.5 SL 25 Sh 20. By my own estimation this jacket fits most closely, a 44S or possibly a 43S. 
The sleeves are 25" from seam to cuff, but overall the jacket length is on the short side with little to lengthen it. a 43S would be right at home in this cut. $28.00



26. 39S Unbranded green wool 3/2 sack with patch pockets. A minimal amount of padding in shoulder. Single vent. Swelled edges all around. 
Half lined. Full canvas. Narrow notch lapels. Gold metal buttons (with the extras still tucked in pocket) dates to mid or late 1960's W p2p 21.5 L 29.5 SL 23.5 Sh 18.5. Possibly a 39S or youth. $40.00


27. Blue and black houndstooth wool 2 button for Mark Shale. Full canvas, Full lining. Un-vented. 4 button cuffs. wp2p 22 L 30 SL 25 Sh 19. Most closely resembles a 40R. In excellent shape. $30.00
*
*
*
*
28. Corbin OTC thick gray cords (Columbia) W 16 IN 30 OS 41 rise 12.5 thigh 14 cuff 9. Cuffed, 6 loops. Hook and clasp closure. Clean. $24.00



29. Zanella Outdoor cords in a walnut color. (Italy) W 17.5 IN 30 OS 41.5 rise 12 thigh 15.5 cuff 9.5. Awesome rugged looking cords. 6 loops with front loops doubled. Clean. $28.00




30. Unbranded wool small houndstooth check, black with blue panes. Cuffed. W 16.5 (+3) IN 31 (+3/4) OS 42 rise 11.5 thigh 13.5 cuff 9 Double forward pleat. Brace buttons. Unlined. Buttoned welt back pocket. $20.00




31. Lastly FUNN PANTS. New never worn pink IZOD Caddyshack golf pants in polyester. Unhemmed. These ARE indeed your dad's Izod's. White Izod buttons. Interior button cinch adjust (2" smaller). W 17.5 rise 12. Golf pockets. 
Offered In the interests of costumery. Make an offer. I won't be embarrassed to accept it.



**:wink2:*


*Thank you to all members who have graciously traded with me in the forum. And many of the items in previous posts are still available for sale or trade. Check them out and let me know if there is anything you would like. I try not to bump my own posts, so you may have to go back a bit. I cleaned out my photobucket of some things. If pics are missing, just PM me, I'll get another. Best.*

*

**


*


----------



## Sgpearl

I'm going to just send my next paycheck to Monocle and let him fill my closet with great stuff! Great pictures, too!


----------



## imme

Sgpearl said:


> I'm going to just send my next paycheck to Monocle and let him fill my closet with great stuff! Great pictures, too!


Most of the posts in this thread make me sad...there are so many very nice things, but all of them are far too big for me .


----------



## gerbilunit

imme said:


> Most of the posts in this thread make me sad...there are so many very nice things, but all of them are far too big for me .


at least i'm not alone. i know exactly how you feel. :icon_pale:


----------



## ArtVandalay

44L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit

Jacket measures: 
18.75" shoulders
22.5" pit to pit
26" sleeves (+3 underneath)
32" length BOC

Trousers:
38" waist (completely let out)
31" inseam + 1.75" cuffs

There are some issues with the suit. The lining issues should be easily fixable -- 
-Lining is loose at the rear vent. (pictured)
-Lining is loose in each sleeve. (pictured)
-One of the trouser pockets are frayed. (pictured)

$45 shipped CONUS or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*From DFPyne--110 ties, mainly emblematics!*

I have over 140 ties to pass on today from the overstuffed closets of *DFPYNE*--mainly emblematics, but also regimentals and patterns, from makers such as J. Press, Brooks Brothers, and Talbott.

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are also welcome!

*As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Argyle & Sutherland. Major memory in knot area; keeper almost off, rub on left edge at the end, hence just Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $6.

 

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Major memory in knot area. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8

 

3) Burberry, in classic novacheck. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $20.

 

4) Brooks Brothers Makers, No. 1 stripe. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15

 

5) Unknown maker, Very Good condition, no maker. Poly/silk. 3 1/2". $7

 

6) Darien Sports SHop stripe. Rub at tip, creasing at rear, Good condition. 2 7/8". $6

 

7) J. Press Burlington knot. All wool. This does have a small hole about 3/4" of the way up the blade, as shown, and the keeper is off on one side, hence just Good condition. 4". $10.

  

8) Armand Couture regimental. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $12

 

9) Old School JAB stripe. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Neats. Keeper off on one side, otherwise excellent. 3 3/4". $12

 

11) Robert Talbott regimental. 3 1/8" Excellent condition. $15

 

*GROUP B*


​
12) J. Press tie for Yale's The Fence Club, which closed in 1979. See the article here:

Very Good condition; 3 1/2". Asking just $25.



13) Wembley shield. Polyester. 2 3/4". Very Good condition. $6.

  

14) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6

 

16) Spells out "Thank God It's Friday" in nautical flags. Poly. 3 1/2. Very Good condition. $10.

 

17) Doblin vintage cars. Good condition only. Poly. 3 1/2. $6.

 

18) Harvard. Missing keeper, no fabric content, likely oly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10

  

19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.

 

20) English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Hunting with hounds tie. Wonderful! Excellent condition. Poly. 3 3/8". $15.

  

21) Happy whales. No maker or fabric content; likely silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $10

 

22) MCP tie. A classic! Bloomingdale's. Tag off on one side, otherwise Excellent condition. Poly. 4'. $10

 

23) Lesley Cup. Silk. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

24) Harvale vintage. Coca cola bottle. Some stainig at tip and to lining, hence just Good condition. 2 5/8". $7.

  

25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

26) Nantucket emblematic. Poly silk. Minor stain as shown, hence Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

  

*GROUP C*

​
27) Britches of Georgetown shield tie. Poly/silk. SLightly mis-shapen blade at tip, otherwise excellent. 3". $10.

 

28) Eljo's sailing ships. No fabric content; likely silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

 

29) Crest tie. Excellent condition; poly. 3 1/8". $12.

 

30) Hampton Hall brand. 1855 tie. Made with Qiana. Very Good. 3 1/2". $10.

 

31) CLASSIC! DOM tie. Poly. Very Good/Excellent. 3 1/8". $15

 

32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $10.

 

33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $8

 

34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.

 

35) $ signs. Poly. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

36) Spouting whales. Excellent. Poly. 3 1/2'. $12.

 

37) Wm. Chelsea. Moon landing? Mason symbol? 3 1/4" Likely poly. Excellent. $10.

  

38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.

 

39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.

  

40) Hagler Leonard Fight tie. Silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $14.

   

41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $12.

  

*GROUP D*



42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.

 

43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $6.



44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.

 

45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3

   

46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $10.

 

47) CTC Eire tie. Made in Ireland. Poly. 3". Excellent condition. $10.

  

48) Vintage cars. Poly. 3". Excellent. $8.

 

49) Ellisso tennis tie. No fabric content; likely poly. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10.

 

50) CTC shamrock tie. Poly. Made in ireland. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $8.

 

51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

   

52) Waterfowl with Christmas wreaths. 3 1/8". Excellent. $12.

  

53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $12.

  

54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $8.

 

55) Bunce Brothers. It's raining tax! Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $12.

  

56) Lacrosse sticks. Poly. 3 5/8". Excellent. $10.

 

*GROUP E*



57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $8.

 

58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $10

  

59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $10.

 

60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.

 

61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $8.

 

62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

63) IVY CLASSIC! Murray's Toggery Shop tie; whales spouting. A very small stain on edge about a foot up; hardly noticeable, otherwise Very Good. Poly. 3". $12.

  

64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $10.

   

65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $10.

 

66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $9

 

67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

  

68) Magilla. Green pheasants. All silk, woven in England. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $9.

 

70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

71) Bristol Bay. Pugnacious ancient soldier; Michigan State mascot? Poly. Excellent. 3". $12.

  

*GROUP F*

​
72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.

 

73) Harvard. From the Coop. Badly rubbed on one side. Poly. 3 1/8". $8.

  

74) Lacrosse. Poly. 4". $8.

 

75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.

  

76) Buffalo. Poly. Press mark across the middle; very Good condition. 3 1/4". $9.

  

77) Resilio. Hunting spaniels! Almost certainly poly. 3". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

78)Robert Tallbott for The Andover SHop. Seagulls in flight. A very elegant tie! Likely silk. 3 1/2". Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.

 

79) Vintage JAB. Whales. Stained, as shown. Silk. 3". Poor condition. $3.

   

80) Country Club. Whales. Likely poly-silk or silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $10.

 

81) Robert Talbott teddy bears. Silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $15.

 

82) Lobsters. Unknown maker. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

84) Harvale "ADC" roundel tie. "Harvale" is a portmanteau name--stemming from...?  This is all silk, and excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $16.

 

85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.

  

86) Whales tie. Small stain as shown, which will likely come out. 3 1/4". Poly. Good condition. $8.

  

*GROUP G*

​
87) Yale Class of 1953. Poly silk. Although not marked, this is almost certainly made by J. Press. Excellent condition. $25.

 

89) Dogs and birds. Poly silk. Keeper missing. Very Good. 3". $12.

 

90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $8.

 

91) Millar's of Ireland shamrock tie. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $8



92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

93) CTC shamrock tie. 2 7/8". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8

 

95) Trimingham's of Bermuda. 3 1/4". Poly. Very Good. $10.

 

96) Regimentals lion rampant, Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. $10.

 

97) Hearts tie. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Poly. $10.

 

98) Owls tie. Polyester. Very Good condition; one or two minor thread pulls. 3". $8.

  

99) The English Sports Shop Bermuda. Likely poly silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.



100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.

 

101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.

 

102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP H*

​
103) University of Indiana. Poly. 3 1/4. Very Good condition. $12.

  

104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $7

 

105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $10.

  

106) Crest tie for Bullock's. Likely poly silk. Very Good condition. 3". $12.

 

107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.

 

108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8

  

109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

110) The English SHop of Princeton by Robert Talbott. This appears to read "I.O.B.C.". 3 1/4". Likely silk, excellent condition. $18.

  

111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.

  

112) Pizza tossing tie? Poly. 3". Sticker with "C" on it attached to back. Very Good condition. $4.

 

113) University of Wisconsin tie. By Pintail. Poly. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. $12.

 

114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.

  

115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Two Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBDs Size 15.5 x 34*

I have two BB Slim Fit OCBDs, size 15.5x34 to pass along. 









Here's the link to them on BB site:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Clas...?dwvar_132Q_Color=BLUE&contentpos=6&cgid=0203

One is blue, the other blue university stripe. Both were purchased less than a year ago. They have been washed and worn several times but always on cold and have never seen a dryer. No issues, just closet cleaning.

I can post an actual photo if that is desired.

$60 shipped USPS priority mail CONUS. I can ship tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

gerbilunit said:


> at least i'm not alone. i know exactly how you feel. :icon_pale:





imme said:


> Most of the posts in this thread make me sad...there are so many very nice things, but all of them are far too big for me .


I see smaller sized items at the thrifts, but I usually don't pick them up because demand is lower than average sizes. You guys should get out there - in addition to finding stuff for yourselves, you can pick up larger stuff and list it here to subsidize your thrifting. You could fill your closets for just pennies... maybe even for free!


----------



## ThePopinjay

sbdivemaster said:


> I see smaller sized items at the thrifts, but I usually don't pick them up because demand is lower than average sizes. You guys should get out there - in addition to finding stuff for yourselves, you can pick up larger stuff and list it here to subsidize your thrifting. You could fill your closets for just pennies... maybe even for free!


Agreed! I see so many smaller pieces. Found a sweet Botany 500 tweed the a while back that was just very small and I've found H. Freeman pieces that I was able to give to friends. I run into a lot of small sizes thrifting.


----------



## maximar

*BB gatsby slim fit white OCBD*



maximar said:


> It's 17/34 slim fit. Never worn and tags intact.
> I bought too many shirts last holiday.
> Asking $38 shipped CONUS


SOLD!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just chiming in on the small sizes. I rarely if ever see them out in the wild thrifting and when they are put on the exchange they go very quickly in my experience. However, if anyone out there runs into any 3/2 jackets in the 36R to 38S sizes I am your guy. That also goes for 14.5-15 x 32 shirts and wool trousers 30 waist. PM me or whatever, but help me out! 

In general I am looking for: 17-17.25 StS, 19-20ish PtP and 28-30BOC.


----------



## alric

I'm very nearly at those measurements, too.

I've seen size 36 jackets go in only a few hours, over the last few months. That's why I check this thread several times a day.

And I do hit all my local thrift stores. It's just incredibly rare to find anything under a 38 chest, a 15.5 neck, or a 34 waist. That's why I rely on this thread so much.


----------



## CMDC

Alan Paine kelly green lambswool v neck sweater
Made in England
Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 27
Sleeve: 35

$35 conus


----------



## scott w

alric said:


> I'm very nearly at those measurements, too.
> 
> I've seen size 36 jackets go in only a few hours, over the last few months. That's why I check this thread several times a day.
> 
> And I do hit all my local thrift stores. It's just incredibly rare to find anything under a 38 chest, a 15.5 neck, or a 34 waist. That's why I rely on this thread so much.


I'm a 50r. Xxl. 40x34. I watch this thread all the time. And once in a great while it pays off. Patient's grasshopper

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny

*A few things...*

Vintage Harris Tweed for 'Kennedy's'. Tagged 40R. I got this on the forum a while back and it's a hair too small for me so I thought I'd pass it along. Seems like a 60s cut/shape to me. Fabric is fairly thick. Mostly unlined. Shoulder, length, sleeve: 18.5, 30, 25. $32 CONUS.

[



Jos A Bank tan poplin, 3/2 sack. 3/4 lined. Tagged 40R. Shoulder, length, sleeve: 18, 30.25, 24.75. $28 CONUS.





And I am not sure if this is a little weird, but I have a bunch of Brooks and Press cotton socks that I only wore a couple times each. These go for a mint, at least the Press ones, so I thought I'd see if anyone was interested, there are a couple other socks in the photo too that I would include, feel free to toss if you didn't want those, they aren't Press or Brooks [the ones on the side]. These aren't sized socks [like to specific foot size], but they would fit a size 8-9 US shoe size which is what I am. They are all 100% cotton. The Press ones [navy and brown striped] seem to not have much or any elastic in them. I think I decided that I don't really like all cotton socks, which is why I am passing them along. CLAIMED.



Viyella buttondown. Red/blue/tan. Tagged M, seems pretty true to size. Shoulder, sleeve: 18.75, 21.5 [from shoulder]. CLAIMED.





Pink PRL chinos. Tagged 33/30. 10.75" rise, 29.5" inseam. Moderate wear. There may be some very faint fading around the side pocket edges. Please see photos. $15 CONUS.


----------



## Monocle

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just chiming in on the small sizes. I rarely if ever see them out in the wild thrifting and when they are put on the exchange they go very quickly in my experience. However, if anyone out there runs into any 3/2 jackets in the 36R to 38S sizes I am your guy. That also goes for 14.5-15 x 32 shirts and wool trousers 30 waist. PM me or whatever, but help me out!
> 
> In general I am looking for: 17-17.25 StS, 19-20ish PtP and 28-30BOC.


Noted.


----------



## msphotog

*Some Shirts on The Exchange, 17.5-36 and 18-36, RL and BB...*

I've got some shirts listed on the exchange, and they've been there way too long. If anyone is interested, I'll let any group of shirts go for $20., and I'll pay the shipping. I'd just like them to go to someone who appreciates them! I'll ship via Priority Mail, ASAP. PM me and let me know. Thanks! P.S. If this doesn't work, I'm taking them the the Salvation Thrift shop...


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Neiman Marcus lambswool sweater. Outstanding condition w/minimal wear.
> Color is mauve
> Made in Scotland
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 38
> 
> *$31 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater. Dark green w/charcoal neck and sleeves
> Tagged XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 28
> Shoulder: 26
> 
> *$27 conus*


----------



## CMDC

MORE DROPS...



CMDC said:


> DROPS...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart sportcoat
> 2 button, darted. Single vent
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$38 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenplaid camelhair sportcoat from Saks Fifth Avenue
> 2 button, lightly darted; Single vent
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> 
> *$38 conus*
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

ANOTHER DROP...



CMDC said:


> I know that a lot of you gents mentioned wanting a tweed suit in the Trad Grail thread. Well, here's a quite nice one from when JAB was made in the USA.
> It is a dark grey herringbone with multicolored flecking throughout. Not a bulletproof tweed but a mid-weight one. It is 2 button and very lightly darted. Trousers have two forward pleats and are cuffed. Excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> Trousers: 36 waist; 31 inseam.
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> *$60 conus*


----------



## hooker4186

Hey guys - have a few things.

First off, a really nice vintage Alan Paine Fair Isle sweater. Shetland wool, tagged a 42 but fits more like a 38R. Asking *$30 *shipped.
Chest: 19"
Length: 24"









Full album:


http://imgur.com/DiAoe


And a few caps - looking for *$20 *shipped each, or if you want both I can do $35:
Hats of Ireland Blackwatch, size 7 1/4









Album:


http://imgur.com/k0keK


Harris Tweed by Pitlochry. Size L/59-60CM 








Album:


http://imgur.com/ymMQW


H. Freeman and Sons Custom jacket - brown prince of Wales check Loro Piana Fabric - Looking for *$45* shipped.
Untagged, but the size correlates roughly to a 42R. 
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"








Album:


http://imgur.com/bnNrs


Brooks Brothers Blazer - two button front, 48R. Logo buttons. Looking for *$40* shipped.
Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Shoulder: 21"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"









Album:
https://imgur.com/a/08AWB

Brooks Brothers Belt - 36 waist, excellent condition, no significant cracking or creasing. Asking *$25* shipped.
Length from end of buckle to center hole: 37"
Width: 1 3/8"









Album:
https://imgur.com/a/bdHcP


----------



## ArtVandalay

A couple ties I have duplicates of - $15 each or offer. No issues with either.

Lands End A&S
Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

Brooks Brothers 
Silk, USA. 3.5"


Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking $25

Asking $25 or offer


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$28-->$25 R M Williams Fleece Vest Small Thick, heavy and warm. No stains or holes.
Chest 22
Length BOC 28
Shoulders 17.5

https://postimg.org/image/kdydcpchf/ https://postimg.org/image/57sblrmgj/ https://postimg.org/image/53yi5igz7/

$25-->$22 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$25--->$22 Hanauer Bow Tie and Cummerbund Set

https://postimg.org/image/lyfjzr4ab/

$50--->$45 Shipped CONUS Orvis Tweed Sportcoat 42R 99.9% Sure this one is made by Hardwick. The coat is 100% wool woven in a herringbone. Has to be fairly recent and it was worn rarely if any. 3/2, sack, swelled edges, center vent and fully lined. Just about as clean as they come. 
Chest 23 (yes I did double check this :icon_smile_big
Shoulders 19.5
Sleever from Shoulder 26 +1.5
Length from BOC 31.5

https://postimg.org/image/m98koka2b/ https://postimg.org/image/v5jcsi0oj/ https://postimg.org/image/cm52euh2r/ https://postimg.org/image/6761i6acz/


----------



## Reuben

Drops. Feel free to try me.



Reuben said:


> Couple things before we get to the meat of this post. First, if you're a 46S/R/L, 40-30-ish, or XL~ish shirt, I've got a bunch more stuff to get rid of I haven't gotten around to listing or that's lightly damaged that you can have for shipping cost if you want.
> 
> Also, I'm quite happy to consider trades. 46L-40/30(ish), 17.5-36/XL, 10-10.5 C-D(ish). Prices include shipping in the US, combined purchases mean lower shipping and lower prices, ask away with any questions you have.
> 
> *~44L **Chester Barrie Cashmere Sportscoat, $35
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an amazing jacket, quarter lined, true 3-button, darted, two-button cuffs, the most beautiful horn buttons I've seen, made of baby-soft 100% cashmere with a functional throat latch. It's in excellent condition with the exception of some slight fuzzing in each armpit. It's not severe, just needs a little attention from a sweater shaver. The price is marked down to reflect that, though.
> PtP: 23"
> Slv: 27"
> Shldr: 18.5"
> Lng: 32.5"
> 
> *(tagged) 39 Harris tweed overcoat, $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing old bulletproof tweed overcoat. Has all it's buttons, no moth holes or snags I could see, but may possibly have small, faint yellowish stain on the front near the quarter. I can't quite tell because it's very similar to the color of the tweed if it's there at all.
> PtP: 23.5"
> Slv: 29.5"***
> Lng: 42"
> *I measured the sleeves from collar to cuff, as there is no shoulder seam
> 
> *~40 Charcoal herringbone overcoat, $25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No maker or tag of any sort in this coat beyond an American union label, but it's a quality item. Solidly built and a good mid-weight fabric. 3-button hidden front, no buttons on cuffs, and one of the buttons on the front is very loose but still attached.
> PtP: 22.5"
> Slv: 27"
> Shldr: 17"
> Lng: 44"
> 
> *2XL Barbour Tartan Flannel, $15
> L Ralph Lauren Madras/Flannely thing, $15
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour flannel in their classic Tartan, tagged a US size 2XL
> Neck: ~18"
> Sleeve: ~35"
> 
> Chaps Ralph Lauren Cotton shirt, tagged a large and neither quite flannel or madras, from before Chaps became terrible mall fare. The label notes that some irregularities and runs are to be expected, as this is a handwoven fabric, but it's definitely thicker than madras but thinner than flannel.
> Neck: ~16.5"
> Sleeve: ~32"
> 
> *10 D/B Walnut Bostonian Pebble-grain PTB, made in the USA, $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great shoes, I just picked up an almost identical pair of Aldens not long after I got these, so it's time to pass them on. These guys are solid, tough, goodyear-welted double-soled shoes with plenty of life left in both the sole and the heel.
> 
> *10M Nettleton Chili Saddles, made in Italy, $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While these shoes might look like they have bonded soles, they're actually attached through a hidden blake stitch. I bought these for a wedding, then realized they just weren't my style. They're a very sleek and lightweight shoe, nicely dressy, and made in Italy
> 
> *12 AAA/A Keith Highlander Shell Longwings, $55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not a crack or a scratch on these uppers, but they're very dry. You'll definitely need to treat them with some VSC or Saphir before wearing them. Their soles seem ok, but they'll need to have their soles replaced before you wear them. I've priced them accordingly. FYI, these would probably work for a 11B or C, as well. I tried them on, and they fit my size 10-10.5 feet pretty well widthwise, they're just too long.


----------



## imme

ThePopinjay said:


> Agreed! I see so many smaller pieces. Found a sweet Botany 500 tweed the a while back that was just very small and I've found H. Freeman pieces that I was able to give to friends. *I run into a lot of small sizes thrifting.*


Well, I'm in the market for the following (hopefully for a good price ): 36S navy sportcoat, 30x30 (or 30x29) flat front charcoal/navy/black/grey wool pants, full grain leather belts (oxblood/burgundy/brown/black), size small (pit ~18") v-neck wool sweaters, knit ties, inexpensive dark-colored (black, blue, grey, red, green) cufflinks (the one-piece cufflinks without movable parts), and inexpensive tie clips. I'm also somewhat interested in 14.5/32 slim fit or extra slim fit point collar cotton dress shirts (Charles Tyrwhitt 14.5/32 extra slim fit fits me perfectly and slim fit fits me well). If you're bored and come across any of these, let me know so I can subsidize your thrifting habit .



sbdivemaster said:


> I see smaller sized items at the thrifts, but I usually don't pick them up because demand is lower than average sizes. You guys should get out there - in addition to finding stuff for yourselves, you can pick up larger stuff and list it here to subsidize your thrifting. You could fill your closets for just pennies... maybe even for free!


I've checked out a bunch of places, but almost everything is HUGE (I'm in the land of the Vikings ). I enjoy checking out stuff, but it's not very satisfying when you see tons of nice things that are many sizes too large. Also, they are quite a bit out of my way. Between the weather and traffic, it's tough to get there before they close (ditto for the post office, which is why I almost never return things I purchase online).



oxford cloth button down said:


> Just chiming in on the small sizes. I rarely if ever see them out in the wild thrifting and when they are put on the exchange they go very quickly in my experience. However, if anyone out there runs into any 3/2 jackets in the 36R to 38S sizes I am your guy. That also goes for 14.5-15 x 32 shirts and wool trousers 30 waist. PM me or whatever, but help me out!
> 
> In general I am looking for: 17-17.25 StS, 19-20ish PtP and 28-30BOC.


That's fine...as long as they PM me first for the 30W wool pants and 14.5/32 point collar dress shirts 



alric said:


> I'm very nearly at those measurements, too.
> 
> I've seen size 36 jackets go in only a few hours, over the last few months. That's why I check this thread several times a day.
> 
> And I do hit all my local thrift stores. It's just incredibly rare to find anything under a 38 chest, a 15.5 neck, or a 34 waist. That's why I rely on this thread so much.


Agreed. Even finding a 15.5 shirt was tough when I wore that size.


----------



## CMDC

2 Brooks Brothers white w/blue stripe pinpoint ocbds
17 x 36
Must iron
Made in USA

$22 conus each; both for $36 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/burgundy pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
17.5 x 35

$22 conus



















Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie
3" width

$16 conus


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers grey herringbone lightweight tweed sportcoat
2 button, lightly darted. Fully lined. Single vent
Made in Italy
Excellent condition

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23.5

$42 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers Clark Fit Madras Shorts, W34. Price includes US shipping.

The good news: They will be the perfect length for you.
The bad news: You will have to cut them to length and hem them. The current inseam is 24 inches.
The good news: Only $12, shipped to US.
The bad news: Labels cut out.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Steve Smith said:


> the current inseam is 24 inches.


Clamdiggers? Manpris?


----------



## imme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Clamdiggers? Manpris?


Maybe they're really full-length pants for someone even shorter than I am .


----------



## vinylacademics

Some stuff I've picked up over the last few days that doesn't work for me. Open to offers on everything. I'm really easy to work with as I'm trying to make some money to help fund my move in mid-March!

Brooks Brothers gray flat-front wool trousers. 18" waist, 31" inseam, 2" cuffs. *Sold!*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer. It's partially lined, center-vented and has patch pockets. It's pretty awesome. Tagged size *38R*. *$27 shipped CONUS.*

Measurements: 17.5" S2S, 29" from BOC, 18.5" P2P, 21.5" Sleeves










































Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool SC. Tagged 44L. Center-vented and partially lined. 40% silk, 15% linen, 45% wool. *$30 shipped CONUS.*

measurements: 19" S2S, 32" from BOC, 22" P2P, 24" sleeves


































Brooks Brothers 100% Camel Hair SC. Fully lined, center-vented. *Tagged 42S*. *$33 shipped CONUS.*

Measurements: 20" S2S, 29.5" from BOC, 22" P2P, 22" sleeves


































Samuelsohn 100% camel hair herringbone SC. Center-vented and fully lined. *Tagged 42R. $33 shipped CONUS.
*
measurements: 19.5" S2S, 31" from BOC, 22.5" P2P, 21.5" sleeves










































Will post a few more things tomorrow. Some BB, Zegna shirts, Southwick SC's, Hickey Freeman suits and overcoat. Again, I'm open to all offers on these items. They have to go!


----------



## Steve Smith

imme said:


> Maybe they're really full-length pants for someone even shorter than I am .


Board shorts...

Actually it was probably a typo or a misread instruction for the alteration.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Thanks to those helping me clean stuff out. The rest of you, let's keep this going! I need room for infant clothes!

*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$18*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: *SOLD*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: *SOLD*

Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$11*

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:




Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue. 

 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $15*

P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $35*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $13*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $15 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 *



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $12*

*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $12*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $175. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $20*

Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25
*
Hats: * 


 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$5. *

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130* (pending)



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## Watchman

Hello Gentlemen,

I have never posted in this thread before but I post in the Fashion Forum fairly regularly. There are some of my shoes for sale in the sales forum and I would like to give you guys a heads up. I have NOT put them on Ebay because I prefer them go to a good home with one of my AAAC comrades. Here's a couple pics:

Black Calfskin McNeil's with Vibram Commando Soles in (Used) $150 plus shipping

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...-Commando-Sole


----------



## Watchman

BNIB AE Burgundy Shell Leeds (New Seconds) $350 plus shipping

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=10053&d=1390321379

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...ds-in-Size-10E

Please see the Links provided to the sales forum here on AAAC for more details.

Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted sport coat
This is a really beautiful pattern of olive, rust, and red
Made in USA

Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25 +2

$45 conus


----------



## CMDC

Two pair of Orvis trousers, identically sized, in outstanding condition--minimal wear

Both size 40 waist; 34 inseam

$26 conus each; both for $45 conus

Khakis--flat front, no cuff
Olive poplins--flat front, cuffed, w/comfort waist extenders


----------



## plupy

Bump & drop -- Timberland boat shoes - like Sperry Topsiders - 2-eyelet
Extra clean & appear hardly worn. Two-tone brown. Soles about 90%. Size 8D - fit is on the snug size so would work for 7.5 too.
$18.50.00 shipped in USA -- ask for overseas rate.


----------



## CMDC

Southwick chocolate brown wide wale corduroy sport coat
2 button darted w/side vents
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$40 conus



















Hickey Freeman slate blue w/khaki windowpane sport coat
2 button darted w/side vents
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26

$40 conus




























Polo Ralph Lauren charcoal flannels--wool/cashmere
Forward pleats, cuffed
Made in Italy

34 waist; 29 inseam

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers Milano light green chinos
Flat front, no cuff

34 waist; 32 inseam

$30 conus



















Hildtich and Key spread collar dress shirt
Pink w/white micro check
Spread collar/barrel cuff
Tagged 16.5--measures 16.25 neck/ 35 sleeve
Made in England

$24 conus



















Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie
Made in Ireland
3.5" width

$16 conus



















John Hanley Made in Ireland lambswool scarf
$20 conus


----------



## gamma68

*Staples for the smaller Trads, and a price drop

*****************************
Lately there have been some gentlemen seeking items for smaller Trads. Here are two shirts that are great for those who wear a size M.

Offers are welcome! :smile:

LL BEAN SCOTCH PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT
BLACKWATCH TARTAN
*
Tagged size M. This is the famous LL Bean shirt in a beautiful color that everyone wants, including Muffy. Extraordinarily soft brushed flannel, no flaws. It will keep you warm on blustery winter days.

*Measurements*
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Sleeve: 35"
Length from bottom collar: 30.5"

*LL Bean retails these for $39.95.* *Grab this one for just $20 CONUS*

*

************************
VIYELLA COTTON/WOOL FLANNEL SHIRT
GUN CLUB CHECK

*Tagged size M. This soft, attractive shirt will also keep you warm this winter. I love the look and feel of the fabric--it's just a tad too small for me. No flaws.*

**Measurements*
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Sleeve: 33.5"
Length from bottom collar: 30"*

Asking $19 CONUS

If you'd like both the Bean and Viyella shirt, I'll discount to $35

************************************

TRAD STAPLE
3/2 ROLL BARLEYCORN TWEED SACK JACKET
*
Here is a very attractive gray/charcoal barleycorn tweed sack jacket with subtle overchecks in forest green, maroon and plum (the maroon overcheck is the most prominent--see the larger images for a more detailed look at the lovely fabric).

This jacket is undarted and fully lined (including the three interior pockets). It maintains a proper 3/2 rool. The tweed is of the lighter variety, suitable for cooler days. It's in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or odors. Single vent.

From the defunct Hickey's menswear shop, which was located in Grosse Pointe, the trad bastion of southeast Michigan (see Birnbach's "Preppy Handbook").

No size tag, please see actual measurements below for best fit.

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Length from bottom of collar: 32
Sleeve: 26" (+2")

*PRICE DROP! Now asking $32 CONUS or offer*

Click images for larger photos...


----------



## Sgpearl

I would grab that Bean blackwatch and the Viyella in a heartbeat if they were a size larger!


----------



## imme

gamma68 said:


> *Staples for the smaller Trads, and a price drop
> 
> *****************************
> Lately there have been some gentlemen seeking items for smaller Trads. Here are two shirts that are great for those who wear a size M. *


Thanks for thinking of us .


----------



## dkoernert

Shout out to stevesmith for a great BB popover OCBD. Shirt arrived quickly and at a great price!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*Samuelsohn Suit & Unusual Viyella - could proxy*

While out thrifting for 20 minutes last night, I came upon these 2 garments (sorry, didn't think to snap pics).

1. 42 Long Samuelsohn suit, charcoal grey with pinstripes. Red Samuelsohn tag. Inner tag indicated 100% Italian wool. I could proxy this suit for $100.00 shipped within North America (keep in mind the suit itself is somewhat expensive compared to US thrift prices. Canada post shipping is not cheap either.).

2. 100% woo Viyella sleeveless vest. Sized large. Unfortunately, black in color. $30 shipped within North America.

Both of those items were in very good/excellent condition. Had the suit been my sized, I would have bought it.

Drop me a pm if interested and I can pick them up.


----------



## gamma68

Both shirts have been claimed. The jacket remains available. Thanks!



gamma68 said:


> *
> 
> LL BEAN SCOTCH PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT
> BLACKWATCH TARTAN
> **
> VIYELLA COTTON/WOOL FLANNEL SHIRT
> GUN CLUB CHECK**
> 
> ************************************
> 
> TRAD STAPLE
> 3/2 ROLL BARLEYCORN TWEED SACK JACKET
> *
> Here is a very attractive gray/charcoal barleycorn tweed sack jacket with subtle overchecks in forest green, maroon and plum (the maroon overcheck is the most prominent--see the larger images for a more detailed look at the lovely fabric).
> 
> This jacket is undarted and fully lined (including the three interior pockets). It maintains a proper 3/2 rool. The tweed is of the lighter variety, suitable for cooler days. It's in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or odors. Single vent.
> 
> From the defunct Hickey's menswear shop, which was located in Grosse Pointe, the trad bastion of southeast Michigan (see Birnbach's "Preppy Handbook").
> 
> No size tag, please see actual measurements below for best fit.
> 
> *ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
> Shoulder: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32
> Sleeve: 26" (+2")
> 
> *PRICE DROP! Now asking $32 CONUS or offer*
> 
> Click images for larger photos...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> While out thrifting for 20 minutes last night, I came upon these 2 garments (sorry, didn't think to snap pics).
> 
> 1. 42 Long Samuelsohn suit, charcoal grey with pinstripes. Red Samuelsohn tag. Inner tag indicated 100% Italian wool. I could proxy this suit for $100.00 shipped within North America (keep in mind the suit itself is somewhat expensive compared to US thrift prices. Canada post shipping is not cheap either.).
> 
> 2. 100% woo Viyella sleeveless vest. Sized large. Unfortunately, black in color. $30 shipped within North America.
> 
> Both of those items were in very good/excellent condition. Had the suit been my sized, I would have bought it.
> 
> Drop me a pm if interested and I can pick them up.


Viyella vest has been claimed (pending availability and payment). Thanks!


----------



## HalfLegend

Though a frequent shopper on the thrift thread, I rarely do this, but I'd like to give a public thank you to TweedyDon. I recently purchased three sweaters from him and am EXTREMELY satisfied with my purchase! He was patient with my and waited a couple days until I was able to gather up the appropriate funds. He listed the sweaters as good quality but what I received was excellent. I'd just like to tip to this professional.

**On an unrelated note, with a new job on the line, I'm on the search for an Medium classic/slim fit Brooks Brothers button down sport shirts. Hoping to score some under $20 each!


----------



## Danny

Drops&#8230;

Vintage Harris Tweed for 'Kennedy's'. Tagged 40R. I got this on the forum a while back and it's a hair too small for me so I thought I'd pass it along. Seems like a 60s cut/shape to me. Fabric is fairly thick. Upper left near shoulder could use some steam/pressing, there is a little creasing there, that's how it came to me. Mostly unlined. Shoulder, length, sleeve: 18.5, 30, 25. $23 CONUS.

[



Jos A Bank tan poplin, 3/2 sack. 3/4 lined. Tagged 40R. Shoulder, length, sleeve: 18, 30.25, 24.75. $22 CONUS.





Pink PRL chinos. Tagged 33/30. 10.75" rise, 29.5" inseam. Moderate wear. There may be some very faint fading around the side pocket edges. Please see photos. $12 CONUS.


----------



## vinylacademics

vinylacademics said:


> Some stuff I've picked up over the last few days that doesn't work for me. Open to offers on everything. I'm really easy to work with as I'm trying to make some money to help fund my move in mid-March!
> 
> Brooks Brothers gray flat-front wool trousers. 18" waist, 31" inseam, 2" cuffs. *Sold!*
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer. It's partially lined, center-vented and has patch pockets. It's pretty awesome. Tagged size *38R*. *Sold!*
> Measurements: 17.5" S2S, 29" from BOC, 18.5" P2P, 21.5" Sleeves
> 
> Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool SC. Tagged 44L. Center-vented and partially lined. 40% silk, 15% linen, 45% wool. *$25 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> measurements: 19" S2S, 32" from BOC, 22" P2P, 24" sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 100% Camel Hair SC. Fully lined, center-vented. *Tagged 42S*. *$28 shipped CONUS.*
> 
> Measurements: 20" S2S, 29.5" from BOC, 22" P2P, 22" sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn 100% camel hair herringbone SC. Center-vented and fully lined. *Tagged 42R. $28 shipped CONUS.
> *
> measurements: 19.5" S2S, 31" from BOC, 22.5" P2P, 21.5" sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post a few more things tomorrow. Some BB, Zegna shirts, Southwick SC's, Hickey Freeman suits and overcoat. Again, I'm open to all offers on these items. They have to go!


prices dropped.


----------



## vinylacademics

Couple of sweaters I need to add as well. Everything I've posted has to go. Need to clear out space to add more!

Brooks Brothers 100% British Lambswool cardigan. Tagged size L and it fits like it. 2 pockets in the front and it's in immaculate condition with no runs or holes of any kind.. *Sold!*

Royal Ballater made in Scotland 100% Cashmere sweater. Tagged 46. Super, super soft and in great condition. * $20 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## CMDC

I bought this several months back with the intention of integrating into my wardrobe. Well, with 5 overcoats of some type in my closet, it never got much wear. So, off to the exchange with it, despite the long held (and in my experience somewhat justified) belief that overcoats don't sell here. Let's prove that wrong.

Oxxford charcoal grey overcoat
Four button, 1/2 lined
Tagged 39 Short
Excellent condition

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 40.5
Sleeve: 24.75 +2 underneath

$90 conus


----------



## drlivingston

^^^^Holy cow, CMDC!!! That is an awesome coat!


----------



## vinylacademics

every part of me wants that jacket, cdmc...but it would never fit me


----------



## AshScache

Yea, it's a beaut


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*Anyone Interested in Size 38 x 32 Pants?*

First of all, my apologies for posting about mostly non-trad items.

I purchased a number of casual pants for my father-in-law in waist size 38 (length as noted) and when he tried them out, they were all too small. They're too large for me. I don't know anyone one who might wear them.

These pants were thrifted since the New Year so I may not be able to return them. If any one is interested, here's what I have. I'd prefer to sell them either as a lot (shipping out of Canada will be less expensive that way I suspect). Otherwise $30 a pair. I can post pictures of anyone wants to see them.

All of these pants are in excellent to very good condition for thrifted items.

Here's what's available:

Navy chinos: Polo Ralph Lauren "Prospect Pant" unmarked size, but a 38 by about 30 and 
"Life Khaki a Haggar Co", 38 x 29

Khakis: "Lee" brand, khaki color, 38 x 30

Corduroys: "Saint Hilaire" brand, navy color, made in France 38 x 30ish

Jeans: GWG - Great Western Garment, marked 36 x 32

Work pants: "Big Bill" brand, navy color, 38 x 32 NWT

$100 for the lot, shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Another from my closet that's getting no wear.

2 button sack tweed w/side vents

Pit to Pit: 20.75
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 26

$32 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

drlivingston said:


> ^^^^Holy cow, CMDC!!! That is an awesome coat!


Yes. If that Oxxford overcoat doesn't sell for $90 or very close to it, then _the belief that overcoats don't sell here_ will be a proven fact.


----------



## Chevo

If this was a size 44R, it would be gone!


CMDC said:


> I bought this several months back with the intention of integrating into my wardrobe. Well, with 5 overcoats of some type in my closet, it never got much wear. So, off to the exchange with it, despite the long held (and in my experience somewhat justified) belief that overcoats don't sell here. Let's prove that wrong.
> 
> Oxxford charcoal grey overcoat
> Four button, 1/2 lined
> Tagged 39 Short
> Excellent condition
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 40.5
> Sleeve: 24.75 +2 underneath
> 
> $90 conus


----------



## Garasaki

Get this stuff outta my trunk!

Vintage Navy Overcoat
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$90 shipped











Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$15 shipped


----------



## tennesseean_87

Can anyone who bought stuff from me chime in and tell everyone you got what you paid me for? I have a potential buyer getting nervous because of past transactions that didn't work out for him.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBDs 15.5x34*

These two shirts are still available. Price drop to $49 shipped CONUS for both. Here is a pic of the actual items:










Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> I have two BB Slim Fit OCBDs, size 15.5x34 to pass along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to them on BB site:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Clas...?dwvar_132Q_Color=BLUE&contentpos=6&cgid=0203
> 
> One is blue, the other blue university stripe. Both were purchased less than a year ago. They have been washed and worn several times but always on cold and have never seen a dryer. No issues, just closet cleaning.
> 
> I can post an actual photo if that is desired.
> 
> $60 shipped USPS priority mail CONUS. I can ship tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I purchased this tie recently, and once I received it I realized I couldn't really pull it off. This tie is absolutely perfect for a duck hunter (or duck enthusiast in general!) It is a Robert Talbott Best of Class for Nordstrom that is handsewn and handblocked. It was woven in England. This tie has some of the thickest, more luxurious silk I've ever handled. I believe it is NWT as the original price tag (47.50) is still in place, and it does not appear to have been worn. 
































Considering it is in such wonderful condition, and such a unique tie I am only asking $15 shipped with delivery confirmation (CONUS)
I would also consider trades for conservative burgundy or navy bow ties.


----------



## CMDC

BB Green Hudson chinos and Hickey Freeman blue w/khaki windowpane sportcoat SOLD


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Really want to move these LL Bean sweaters out... it's cold out there!*

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*


*LL Bean Green/Purple Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* No Size Tag (measures like a Large)
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 23.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $35 > $28**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 25"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2C: 21.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 25.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $20* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)*LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*


Click pics for larger view.

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 33"
S2C: 22.5"
P2C: 20.5"
P2H: 15.5"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $35 > $28* 

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Danill Double Bresated Overcoat. Very Close to 100% Cashmere.
> 
> P2P - 21.5
> Shoulder - 18.25
> Length - 38.5
> Sleeve - 24"
> 3" Flap Pockets
> Single Vent
> 
> 
> 
> $60 Shipped


Still for sale.


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking for some quick sales, dont have a lot of time to list stuff. Please ask if you need more info.
> 
> $7 Shipped - 43" Ribbon Length (not including buckles, chrome on buckles is worn some)
> 
> 
> $20 Shipped - Harris Tweed - 20.25" P2P - 17.5" Shoulder - 29" length - 24.75" Sleeve
> 
> 
> $8 Shipped - 21" P2P
> 
> 
> Vintage Lacoste - $12 Shipped - Some Piling - 21" P2P
> 
> 
> $12 Shipped - 22" P2P


Still for sale


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Looking at selling my BB OCBD's - Must Irons. All made in USA. Regular Fit
> 
> I have only worn each shirt once or twice. All were purchased big because of shrinkage.
> 
> Would like to sell as a lot:
> White - 16.5/36 (purchased big because of shirkage)
> Blue - 16/36
> Ecru - 16/36
> White/Blue Strip - 16/36
> 
> $160 for the lot + shipping.


Still have them. $150 Shipped or $40 Each Shipped FIRM


----------



## vinylacademics

i know this generally isn't the place for non-trad stuff but would there be any interest in selvedge jeans for you smaller guys? waists of 30 or below


----------



## Trad-ish

A big "Thank-you"! to Monocle. Easy to deal with and he apparently ships by rocket ship as the pants got here fast!


----------



## HalfLegend

So I just found out that older (probably pre-2005?) Gant sweaters in size Medium fit me like a GLOVE. I've never found a sweater that fits better, but the sweater Tweedy Don just sent me (100% shetland wool. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking just $25 > 22.) is amazing. If anyone else has sweaters like this, please let me know!


----------



## Tilton

CMDC, glad you found that Southwick. That thing was mint.


----------



## CMDC

I am going to begin a series of offerings at bottom basement, get them out of my house, never want to see them again, prices. These will be items that I've had sitting around for a long time or that have disappeared into listings long since forgotten. I simply need to clear up some space. Not unloading junk, just volume. So, here goes...

Norman Hilton navy merino v-neck sweater
Made in England
Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 27
Sleeve: 34

$17 conus



















Brooks Brothers shawl collar sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 27
Sleeve: 34

$17 conus



















Joseph A Banks red label NWOT olive flannels
Waist 32, unhemmed
Flat Front

$17 conus


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> While out thrifting for 20 minutes last night, I came upon these 2 garments (sorry, didn't think to snap pics).
> 
> 1. 42 Long Samuelsohn suit, charcoal grey with pinstripes. Red Samuelsohn tag. Inner tag indicated 100% Italian wool. I could proxy this suit for $100.00 shipped within North America (keep in mind the suit itself is somewhat expensive compared to US thrift prices. Canada post shipping is not cheap either.).
> 
> 2. 100% woo Viyella sleeveless vest. Sized large. Unfortunately, black in color. $30 shipped within North America.
> 
> Both of those items were in very good/excellent condition. Had the suit been my sized, I would have bought it.
> 
> Drop me a pm if interested and I can pick them up.


Both the suit and the vest are now sold. Heartful thanks to the buyers!

A reminder also that I have a number of size 38 waist casual pants (corduroys, chinos and khakis).


----------



## TweedyDon

HalfLegend said:


> So I just found out that older (probably pre-2005?) Gant sweaters in size Medium fit me like a GLOVE. I've never found a sweater that fits better, but the sweater Tweedy Don just sent me (100% shetland wool. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 25 1/2. Asking just $25 > 22.) is amazing. If anyone else has sweaters like this, please let me know!


Excellent news--wear in the very best of health!


----------



## vinylacademics

Found this earlier going through some things. I really wish it fit me but it's just a little too small.

The size label has faded but it's a size Large. I generally wear an XL and it's just a little small on me so I'm assuming it's a large.

Woolrich jacket. Burgundy in color with awesomely warm wool lining. Has multiple toggles on the inside to tighten it up to keep the wind out. Looking for *$28 shipped CONUS or BEST OFFER.*


























Also a pair of Corbin flat-front trousers. Measurements: 19.5" waist, 29.5" inseam. They're uncuffed and the way the hem was done at the bottom of the legs would make it easy to lengthen. These have been in my closet a while because I've been too lazy to list. *$16 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER. *


----------



## imme

tennesseean_87 said:


> Can anyone who bought stuff from me chime in and tell everyone you got what you paid me for? I have a potential buyer getting nervous because of past transactions that didn't work out for him.


The stuff I bought from you should be arriving around Saturday. You're welcome to have them PM me, if that would help.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers Shetland
Medium, V-neck, 100% Scottish Lambswool, Made in Hong Kong
no holes, a bit pill-y 
21" chest, 27" sleeve (uncuffed), asking $35 shipped





LL Bean Shetland
I absolutely adore these old LLB Shetlands (always looking for one in hunter green and gray), but this color just doesn't work on me.
Medium, saddle shoulders, 20.5" chest, sleeve about 38" (uncuffed measured like a shirt)
asking $35 shipped





J. Crew Fair Isle
I love this Fair Isle pattern, but the vest is too big for me and looks bad when not under a jacket.
Medium 20.5" chest (not sure what this means for a vest)
asking $35 shipped







Lands End Viyella Tatersall Shirt
Large, 16/16.5, 80/20 Viyella, Hong Kong, 24" pit to pit ~35" sleeve
asking $20 shipped





Lands End Flannel Lined Khakis 
flat front, tagged 35 waist measures 17-17.5" laid flat (might work better for a 34), inseam 33"
a recent pair in really good condition
asking $25 shipped






Nautical flags, no brand tagged 42 41.5" from end of buckle to center hole

$10 shipped


Two from Harrods, Argyle and Sutherland and the London Regiment
both worn heavily, but have plenty of life left (leather is dry and could use conditioning but not brittle, webbing is fine) $12 shipped for both








Brooks Brother Burgundy Suspenders $12 shipped




Drops on some old stuff

Lands End Ribbon Belt, judging by WAYWN most members own this same belt, Medium fits a 32-34, asking $8



PRL Tartan Ribbon Belt medium fits 32-34 asking $12




Ben Silver 3 3/8" wide, no idea what the emblem is asking $15





Lands End Yellow and Blue Stripe 3 3/4" asking $6


----------



## Monocle

Trad-ish said:


> A big "Thank-you"! to Monocle. Easy to deal with and he apparently ships by rocket ship as the pants got here fast!


Hey! May I say thank you as well, and pay it forward to everyone who I have purchased from and traded with in this forum. My closet thanks you immensely! CMDC for fine service and a spectacular tweed. TweedyDon for thoughtful presentation and all the bang for a buck you could want. Reuben for being my 46R/46L muse and trading partner. 32rollandrock. tonyanthony1970 and everyone else. Playing with clothes and shoes, and sharing the love of trad fashion is not the worst thing we could be doing while sitting at our computers late at night. So to everyone. Cheers!


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ That burgundy Woolrich parka is great--I wish it were a medium. I have a newer one, and the older examples (like this one) are much better quality--the lining's warmer. Someone snatch that one up!


----------



## tocqueville

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ That burgundy Woolrich parka is great--I wish it were a medium. I have a newer one, and the older examples (like this one) are much better quality--the lining's warmer. Someone snatch that one up!


Which would be best for a 5' 7" 42s like myself, a M or L?


----------



## vinylacademics

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ That burgundy Woolrich parka is great--I wish it were a medium. I have a newer one, and the older examples (like this one) are much better quality--the lining's warmer. Someone snatch that one up!


Hopefully someone does! Need to clear house so I have less stuff to move in 2 months.



tocqueville said:


> Which would be best for a 5' 7" 42s like myself, a M or L?


I could give you measurements if that would help.


----------



## tocqueville

Sure. I regret i will be offline until tomorrow night. Ifsoneone else jumps in and claims it, so be it.


----------



## sbdivemaster

The Green and Purple LL Bean Norwegian above is claimed. Thank you.


----------



## vinylacademics

tocqueville said:


> Sure. I regret i will be offline until tomorrow night. Ifsoneone else jumps in and claims it, so be it.


no problem. will PM you measurements tonight when I'm off of work


----------



## ThePopinjay

Still Available!!


ThePopinjay said:


> Huntington Tweed Sportcoat- Tagged 42R
> Asking $35 shipped CONUS
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
> Pit to Pit: 22"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length: 30"
> In great shape save for a small tear near inside pocket lining (easy fix) and the fact that it needs a good pressing.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Now asking $45, or make an offer!


ThePopinjay said:


> *For Sale: **Southwick Sky Shetland Tweed in the old Warwick Model. Tagged 44 T*
> *Asking $45 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 18"
> Pit to Pit: 22.75"
> Sleeves: 24"
> Length: 31.75"
> Some discoloration on lapel (last photo, could come out with cleaning) and staining on inside armpit lining, not visible on the exterior of course. Beautiful shetland tweed full of blues and peaches. I wish this fit me, alas it does not, and I hope to find it a good home. PM if interested or if you have further questions.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Also still available


ThePopinjay said:


> 1.) Size Large Gant Fox Hunt Plaid w/ Flap Pocket - 60/40 cotton blend. Made in British Colony of Hong Kong. -$20
> 
> 2.) 15.5-32/33 Arrow Dover 60/40 cotton blend. Made in USA. -$20


----------



## CMDC

Two fishing themed Vineyard Vines ties...

NWT red: *SOLD*
Like new blue: $17 conus

Made in USA


----------



## vinylacademics

those are awesome, i'd grab those if i ever wore ties.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any interest in this vintage pair of LL Bean tan bucks? Made in USA. size 9.5C. In good shape. 
No sale at GW today, but If anyone wants em for $30 shipped, I'll grab em or come back for them later.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops - somebody please buy the tweeds! It's almost February!*

Lands End A&S
Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

$15 *> $14*

Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking $25 > *$23*


44L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit

Jacket measures: 
18.75" shoulders
22.5" pit to pit
26" sleeves (+3 underneath)
32" length BOC

Trousers:
38" waist (completely let out)
31" inseam + 1.75" cuffs

There are some issues with the suit. The lining issues should be easily fixable -- 
-Lining is loose at the rear vent. (pictured)
-Lining is loose in each sleeve. (pictured)
-One of the trouser pockets are frayed. (pictured)

$45 > *$40* shipped CONUS or offer.



16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking $21 > $17 *> $15
*


Florsheim Imperial LWB
9C
Black pebble grain, V-cleat heel, beautiful shape.
Asking $55 > $45 > *$37.50* CONUS or offer




*Southwick for H. Davis and Sons 3/2 sack tweed ~42 Regular
*Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC

Asking $40 > $34 > *$30 *or offer




*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $40> $34 >* $30 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34
Made in Jamaica 
Asking $20 > $16 >* $14* or offer


Robert Talbot for Christopher LTD necktie
3" width. Christopher LTD is a defunct local trad men's store here in Cincinnati.
Asking $13.50 > $10 > *$8* or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SWEATERS!*

*I have several wonderful trad/Ivy sweaters to pass on today, including a rare and desirable original LL Bean Norwegian cardigan with snowflake buttons, lots of shetlands, an Andover Shop version of Press' Shaggy Dog, and more!*

​
As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Alan Paine striped shetland. Made in England. Excellent condition! Size 40; measures Chest: 21, Sleeve c. 33, length 27. Asking just $28.

 

2) Brooks Brothers; white block letters on black label. Made in England. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 31 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking $28.

 

3) EWM lambswool sweater. A lovely shade of light lichen green! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 34, length 26 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

4) GORGEOUS! Pink Smith's of Bermuda sweater from Scottish shetland. Size XL. Excellent condition. This is absolutely beautiful! Chest 25, sleeve 33 3/4, length 26. Asking just $30.

 

5) Patagonia. A lovely, rugged all-wool sweater from a classic Preppy brand. Size S. Excellent condition. Chest 18, sleeve 32, length 23 1/2. Asking just $22.

 

6) Joseph Turner UK. A lovely lambswool sweater from England! Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35 3/4, length 27 1/2. Asking just $22.

 

7) Alan Paine crewneck. A beautiful charcoal sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22 3/4, sleeve 31 1/4, length 26. Asking just $28.

 

8) Made in Scotland for The Andover Shop. A BEAUTIFUL and RARE Grail sweater, this is the Andover Shop's version of the famous Shaggy Dog of Press! This is in Very Good condition--the shagginess has started to move towards shaggy pilling!--and is wonderful. Chest 24, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26. Asking just $40.

 

9) Peter Storm turtleneck. Made in Great Britain. A seriously rugged sweater! very Good/Excellent condition. Size S. Chest 19, sleeve 27, length 24 1/4. Askinging $20.

 

10) GORGEOUS LL Bean Norwegian cardigan. This is one of the original and classic Bean Norwegians; 80/20 wool and rayon. This has snowflake buttons, and, I believe in no longer made. Made in Norway. Excellent condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26 3/4. Asking just $35.

  

11) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25.

  

12) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $14

 

13) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

14) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

 

15) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $23.

 

16) J. Crew. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 33 1/2, length 27. Asking just $16.

 

17) Brooks Brothers. 88% merino wool, 10% nylon, 2% spandex. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 36 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $18.

 

18) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $18.

 

19) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $16

 

20) Brooks Brothers stripey sweater with zipper neck. Made of Fine Italian Merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 24. Asking just $18.

   

21) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

22) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $14.

  

23) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

24) BEAUTIFUL thick and warm Norway-style sweater by Aeropostale. All wool, size Medium. Button-up neck. Some writing on interior label, as shown, hence just very Good/Excellent condition. This is a lovely heavy duty sweater! Chest 20, sleeve 37 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $20, or offer.


----------



## GabesGarb

*Thanks Tweedy Don*

It was a great experience dealing with Tweedy Don. From communication to the shipping quality and unboxing of my new favorite shoes. I certainly hope to deal with him again. Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Smaller Trads!!*

Saw these at an estate sale around the corner from my house (no pics cuz I didn't bring phone while walking the dog):

4-5 pairs of Alan McAfee shoes made in England for Oviatt's in Los Angeles. NIB, size 6.5 and 7; Black cap toe, British tan cap toe, black wingtips and some others... even a pair of old school, metal spike golf shoes!

I have no idea the date of manufacture, but Oviatt's Department store closed in 1969 - you know these shoes are vintage!!

I will proxy for $75 a pair (this is kind of a pricey estate sale - they said they may drop prices tomorrow; I might try to cut a deal on all of them too, so prices could be a bit lower)

Please post any interest here, and I will score them - no money down, as these will sell on feeBay no problem, but I thought I would ask here first.


----------



## vinylacademics

Found another one of these. Size MEDIUM. *Sold!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ENGLAND Trenchcoat by J. Press, with Grenfell of England cloth, and a liner by Chipp!

ABSOLUTE GRAIL ITEM!*





​
This is absolutely gorgeous! I would consider this a Grail item if it were just a J. Press trenchcoat cut from Grenfell cloth, but this is much more than that--it's a GRAIL, as it also comes complete with a scarlet woolen lining by none other than Chipp! J. Press, Grenfell, and Chipp, all in one beautiful, classic garment--it really doesn't get much more Ivy or desirable than that... and it also doesn't get much rarer, as given this combination this coat is something of a mystery.

The combination of J. Press and Grenfell is obvious; one of the best American Ivy clothiers would, naturally, source cloth for its trenchcoats from Grenfell, possibly the best maker of specialized cotton cloth in England. (And if you're not familiar with Grenfell, read on--this cloth is wonderful!) But, this coat also comes with a Chipp liner. That's off--it would be as though Brooks Brothers and O'Connell's had collaborated on something and both attached their names to it. Now, it might be that this is a genuine collaboration between Press and Chipp--although given the age of this coat this would be decades before the recent flurry of such collaborations, all of which mysteriously feature an "x" to stand in for "by". (Filson x Levis, for example.) Alternatively, it is possible that the original owner of this coat decided to have the lining custom made by his tailor, which just happened to be Chipp. Now, the coat clearly accepts a lining, and the tabs on the lining match perfectly to the original cloth (and so are likely Grenfell themselves, and from the original bolt the coat was cut from), so I'm inclined to favour the idea that this was an early collaboration... Or, perhaps, Chipp simply sourced the Grenfell cloth for the tabs from the original bolt, which given Chipp's dedication to quality and customer service is perfectly possible.

No matter what its origins, this is a spectacular coat--I've never seen anything like this combination in this vintage before, and so it is possible that this is one of a kind.

So, apart from its origins, what else is wonderful about this coat? Well, it's cut from 100% cotton cloth, which would place it into the most desirable categories of trenchcoats to begin. But, this cloth is by Grenfell, perhaps the best maker of specialized cotton in England. Created in 1923 by T. Haythornethwaite & Sons, of Burnley, Lancashire, to meet the challenges of the environments encountered by Sir Wilfred Grenfell, a medical missionary in Newfoundland. (Incidentally, I believe that Grenfell ceased trading, but might now be "under new management", as its website appears not to have been written by a native English speaker!) The cloth is a tightly woven (600 threads per inch!) Egyptian cotton twill, designed to be highly water-resistant and extremely durable, as well as breathable. This is absolutely superb cloth for outerwear, and this trench is cut from it.

Of course, cotton tends not to be very warm as outerwear, as anyone who's tried wearing a Barbour in snow will attest. Enter Chipp, with their lining. Although there is no fabric content listed, it's clearly all wool, apart from the Grenfell cotton tabs to attach it to the coat--a far more desirable feature than the zip-in liners that replaced it. (Shame on you, Burberry and Barbour both here!) It is double-stitched throughout at the edges for strength, beautifully cut, and, as you'd expect from Chipp, a wonderfully dashing shade of scarlet.

This trench also features all of the bells and whistles that you'd want. Gun flap, adjustable cuffs, cape, epaulettes, throat latch, D-rings on the belt, leather buckles at the cuffs and on the belt, single centre vent, deep slash pockets that reach through to deep internal pockets, and, of course, the traditional plaid lining--this time, J. Press' own. This also has reinforcing stitching on both arms at the elbows--an original feature, and something Burberry lacks. It has raglan sleeves, as is traditional. It also features a reinforcement panel where the interior hanger is, as well as a hook vent.

*THIS COAT WAS MADE IN ENGLAND*

It does have a few flaws, all of which are shown in the pictures. First, there's a small brown blemish on the label, and more prominent brown marks by the top of the vent on the back. The leather buckles are all worn, but perfectly functional. The coat in general could use a dry clean and a press, especially the belt. The liner has a very small tear at the vent "v", although this might be intentional. If it isn't a feature, but is really a bug, it's a two minute fix by a good dry-cleaner tailor, or yourself. There is the start of some fraying on the cuffs, as shown--again, an easy fix. All of the buttons are present and intact.. As such, I would rank this coat (conservatively) currently as being on the lower end of Very Good, ready to ascend to the higher end of Very Good once it's been cleaned and pressed.

This is tagged as being a 42R, but this is a vintage size; I think this is closer to a modern 40 or possibly a 38, depending on how you layer.

SO, how much for what's possibly a one of a kind trench by J. Press, Grenfell, and Chipp? Well, I tend to price things that have no obvious comparables in the market by how much I (as an impoverished junior academic!) be delighted to pay for it, and then knock off a few dollars to ensure it's a bargain--so how about *$175, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS--OR LOWER OFFER? *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 40 3/4.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pants--including Plus-Fours!*

*I have several pairs of Trad/Ivy trousers to pass on today--including a lovely pair of Plus-Fours!--from J. Press, Brooks Bros., Bill's Khakis, and more!*

​
As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!
**
NB: All pants are flat front unless otherwise noted!​**
*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Bill's Khakis. M3. Tagged 35. These are irregulars; there have a single thread run on the inside of one thigh which won't pull and can't really be seen. Otherwise excellent. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 31 (+ 1 3/4). Made in the USA. Asking $25.

   

2) Brooks Brothers 1818 trousers. In a beautiful tobacco colour. Fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32; waist 18 1/4, inseam 31 1/2 (+1 1/2). Asking just $25.

 

3) Paul Stuart pants in teal. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist 18 3/8, Inseam 29 3/4, with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $22.

 

4) J. Press light grey trousers. Very Good/Excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Waist 17 3/4, Inseam 30 (+1/2), with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking $25.

 

5) Corbin gabardine trousers. Beautiful! Wool. In very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $25. Waist 17 1/2, Inseam 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.

  

6) Land's End cords. Thick and substantial, these have a major hanger line across them, as shown, hence are only in Good condition. They are lined; the lining is scarlet, as shown under the back pocket. These would make excellent weekend trousers, and date from the heyday of Land's End when it was a real prep. supplier. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking just $15.

   

7) Charcoal trousers. Unknown maker. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. Very Good condition. Asking $18.



8) J. Press charcoal trousers. Clearly wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/4, inseam 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking $28.

 

9) Land's End cords. Very Good/Excellent condition; small white mark as shown. Size 36. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking $18.

  

10) LL Bean lined khakis. These have dye marks on the seams, as shown, as well as a brown scruff mark on the upper inside thigh; they are lovely and warmly lined. These are in Good condition only, hence just $15. Tagged 36; waist 17 1/4, inseam 27 3/4.

     

11) J. Crew brown herringbone trousers. These are lovely! Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $18.

   

12) LL Bean Reds. These are flat front, and in excellent condition, except for a small pinhole on the lower leg, as shown. Because of this, they are just in Good condition overall, and so are just $10. or offer. Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff.

  

14) Polo jeans. Excellent condition! Small logo on ticket pocket. Tagged 36, 32. Waist 18, inseam 32 1/4. Asking just $15.

    

15) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $18, or offer.

    

16) Nantucket Reds! No, not winter wear, but still beautiful--and a great deal on the off-season! These are Regatta Reds by Puritan of Cape Cod. They're flat front, and MADE IN THE USA--and remember, Murray's reds are now "imported"!  These are in excellent condition, and measure Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1). Asking just $22.

 

17) Vineyard Vines cords. In a lovely shade of blue! All cotton. These have a minor hanger mark, but this will vanish after the first laundering or dry cleaning. They're flat front, and apart from the hanger mark in excellent condition. tagged 36U, these are cuffed. Waist: 18 1/2, Inseam 34 (+1), with 1 1/4" cuff. Asking just $18.

    

18) Glen Plaid trousers. Cut from a lovely all-wool glen plaid cloth, these are perfect for Fall or Winter. Some age discoloration to the lining, but otherwise excellent, these are pleated and cuffed. Waist: 18 1/2, inseam 31 1/2 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking just $17.

  

19) NWOT Corbin lightweight wool trousers in miniature puppytooth with miniature overcheck. The patterning and colourway of these trousers are just wonderful! Made in the USA by Corbin, these are NWOT, and are unhemmed. They're in excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 37 unhemmed. Asking just $22, or offer.

   

20) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $18 or offer.

  

21) Bills Khakis Blue M2P. Pleated and cuffed, these are lighter weight, ideal for Spring or Sumer. They're rumpled, and so in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA, of course! Pleated and cuffed. Tagged 36, these measure Waist: 18, inseam 29 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. Asking just $20.

  

22) Polo Blue Label linen trousers. These are lovely! Pleated front and cuffed, these have a blemish--a brown mark by one cuff, as shown. Because of this, they are in Good/Very Good condition. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Just $15, or offer.

    

23) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $20.

  

24) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $8.

  

25) Brooks Brothers khakis. 346 line. Tagged 40/32. Waist 20, Inseam 30 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $14.

 

26) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $14.



27) Seersucker trousers. Unknown fabric--maybe polycotton--unknown maker. Some minor brown spotting in a few areas, such as knees and back of thighs. Good condition. Waist 20 34, Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $8--good knockabout summer trousers!


----------



## jfelixg

*Allen Edmonds Norwch Monkstraps with an itty bitty tear*

I found a decent looking pair of Allen Edmonds Norwich Monkstraps Size 9 D in brown burnished calf. Upon arrival at home, I realized there was a small tear on the left outside. I don't have the patience to sell less than awesome shoes on ebay, so I figured one of you might want 'em. Overall, they are in pretty decent condition, somewhat worn,but generally pretty OK. Soles have a bit of wear, but still a ways to go before they need heels, soles or recrafting. The tear is pretty minor, but its there.

How does $40 pus $8 for shipping sound?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rl8gavltpklbyuy/AE Norwich21.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8iq20l3kpq1256c/AE Norwich22.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jutlz7brk9stjo2/AE Norwich23.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## Monocle

Some interesting things for the exchange this weekend. All items priced including shipping *CONUS* only. PM me for any international sales, as shipping may be added going overseas. Have a great weekend!
Offers and trades always welcome here.


*Hey Nice Pants*.



1. Bill's Khaki's Linen and Cotton M2FP Casual Pants CLEAN (USA) W18(+0.75) L31(+0.5) cuffed [os 42 rise 11.5 thigh 14.5 cuff 9.25]
61/39 linen and cotton blend. Un-lined. Plain button closure. Double Forward Pleats. Bar-tacked 1/4 seam pockets. Seersucker cotton pocketing. 8 loops. No brace buttons. *$35*



2. Zanella Tan Cotton Seersucker Flat Front Pant CLEAN (Italy) W15.5(+1.5) w/finished selvedge edge. L28.5(+1.75) straight hem [os39 rise 12 thigh 12.5 cuff 9.25]
Un-lined. 6 loops. Button bar closure. 1/4 seam pockets. 2 back buttoned welt pockets. No brace buttons. *$28*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN2390_zpse6fee994.jpg.html


3. Heaton Sovereign Wool Blend Flat Front Tartans with Repairs (UK) W19.25(+1) w/finished selvedge edge. L34(+0) straight hem [os 44 rise 11.5 thigh 13.5 cuff 9.5]
2 back buttoned welt pockets. These are made from 55% Polyester with wool worsted in UK. Patch repairs to inner back thigh area, well done with selvedge material from hem, with felt replacement at hem.
These are only in good repaired condition, and show well from the front. The new owner will have to contend with the repairs. These could make nice winter cruisers. *$26*



4. Zanella Ing Loro Piana Super 110's Wool Twister Small Checked Pant CLEAN. (Italy) Browns with blues subtle cheek. W18(+1.25) w/finished selvedge edge. L30(+0) cuffed [os 41 rise 12 thigh 14 cuff 9] 
Half lined. 8 loops. Coin pocket. Single Reverse Pleats. Double back buttoned welt pockets. Bar-tacked 1/4 seam pockets. *$30*



5. Vintage L.L. Bean Flat Front Green Wool Ranger Pants. (At least that's what I call them.) W16.5(+1) L30(+1.25) [os39 rise 11 thigh 12 cuff 9.5]
Leather trimmed pocket openings (some light wear there) Coin pocket. Brace buttons. 6 loops. Double flapped and buttoned back pockets. Heavy duty. *$30*



*Nice Shirts*


6. a. Brooks Brothers Makers French Cuff White on Tan Pinstripe (USA) NK17 W24.5 L33.5 SL34 (rolled) *$24.00*
 b. L.L. Bean Mini Gingham Check BD Blue And White Dress Casual Sized M. (Hong Kong) Single button cuff with no gauntlet button. NK15.5 W24 L30 SL33 *$16.00*
c. Brooks Brothers Must Iron OCBD Yellow w/Blue Stripe Sized 16.5 x 34 NK16.5 W26 L33 SL34 *$28.00 **CLAIMED*



7. a. Reyn Spooner Seersucker Short Sleeve NK17 W24 L30.5 *$14.00
* b. PRL Madras Long Sleeve Sized Large NK16 W24 L33.5 SL35 Sleeve Opening 11 *$24.00*



8. Vintage L.L. Bean Birding British Khaki Colored Canvas with Flannel Liner 1950's-1960's/ 16 shell loops (some of which need a stitch) Otherwise in closet kept condition. W24 L26 (to shoulders) *$55.00*



9. Brooks Brothers Tropical Wool 2 Button Sized 39R Wp2p 21 Lboc 31 Shoulder 19 Sleeve stc 24
Gray with Navy and Red Check Panes. 3 button cuffs. Half canvass. No smoke. *$42.00*



10. M. H. Frank (Clemson) Summer Tropical Wool or Poplin 2 Button Blazer (no content but I cannot tell). It is very lightweight, half canvassed. 41/42Tall for a tall trad. Wp2p 22 Lboc 34 Shoulder 18 SL stc 27.5
Half lined. 2 interior welt pockets. Soapstone styled beveled plastic buttons. Pristine. *$42.00*



11. College Hall for Barth's Springfield MO Wool 3/2 Sack. From one of the Midwest's classic Ivy Purveyors for over 50 years in mid-century. Deep red, black and olive plaids. 2 button cuff. 1/4 lined. 
Narrowish notch lapels with a small swelled edge. English double vent. This jacket has a couple of tiny imperfections due to age. Buyer may want to fill the small pinhead hole at collar (pic) and one very tiny moth bite on back of right sleeve. These are not terribly noticeable. Wp2p 22 Lboc 32 Shoulder 19 Sleeve stc 26 *$36.00 (The color is more subdued than the pic shows, more like the fourth pic)*



12. Grassfield's of Denver classic Gray Shetland wool sweater. This bears a similar label to my other Scotch House shetlands, and may very well be from them, for Grassfield's Gano Downs. 
Measures laid flat W23 L26 SL32 (unrolled) No holes. *$22.00
*

Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds--including Harris, 3/2 sacks, and a gorgeous 1961 GRAIL from Arnold Constable!*

*I have a whole slew of BEAUTIFUL tweeds and other jackets to pass on today--including an exceptionally rare vintage Orkney tweed, several beautiful Harris tweeds, a tartan, several 3/2 sacks, and more! More coming shortly!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*

This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.

This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $49, or offer.

Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*2) CLASSIC 1960's 3/2 sack in dark moss green herringbone.*

This is a truly lovely jacket, and a great example of an original 1960's 3/2 tweed sack! Cut from a lovely herringbone tweed that's a base of moss green with peat and petrol blue heathered in--a colourway that is rarely seen now, but which was very popular on Ivy campuses in the 1950s and 1960s--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a classic 3/2 roll, a single centre vent, and two-button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the vent lining, and could use a dry clean and a press, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4



  

*3) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

* 5) GORGEOUS Classic Harris Tweed! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone Harris tweed, this lovely jacket features classic vertical GHarris striping in Spring Green, Sky Blue, and Bracken throughout--it's lovely! This jacket has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on November 13th, 1984--but it could just as easily have been purchased last week. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





    

*6) MADE IN ITALY herringbone tweed.*

Cut from a lighter tweed cloth than the other jackets listed, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring, this lovely jacket has a wonderfully complex colourway, being a mixture of dark brown, dark cream, and moss green, with subtle stripes of burnished chestnut running vertically throughout. It has a contemporary two button front and subtle darting, two button cuffs, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The pockets are jetted. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a "39", this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30





  

*7) UNWORN and MADE IN CANADA Lauren 3/2 tweed in ALPACA and WOOL.*

This is absolutely lovely! First, this is cut from a blend of 70% wool and 30% alpaca, which cloth has a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also lovely; a black peat on cream puppytooth, with a subtle overcheck of burnished chestnut; this is a really beautiful jacket. the lapel has a 3/2 roll, although this is not a sack, having subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. Moreover, this is unworn--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Canada.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*8) 38S GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in flecked birdseye! *

This is wonderful! The flecked Harris Tweeds are my favourites for everyday wear--the fabric is often held to be evocative of the Scottish islands that it is woven on, and the flecked tweeds really live up to this, having the colours of the landscapes on which they were grown, dyed, and woven heathered into them. And this jacket is a truly beautiful example of a beautiful cloth. Cut from a charcoal birdsye Harris, this is flecked throughout with moss green, sky and sea blues, with the berry reds and oranges adding dash.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and is that rare size, a 38S!

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 1/2





     

*9) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*10) GRAIL! Arnold Constable & Co. tweed--THREE PATCH POCKETS, GORGEOUS vintage colouring!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and give its quality, condition, cut, colourway and provenance readily qualifies as a Grail piece.

This jacket is from Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

The breeding of this jacket is thus impeccable!

And its quality lives up to Constable's reputation. Cut as a high-roll three button front jacket, the lapel roll on this is superb, as are the beautifully narrow lapels, perfect for the Golden Age of Ivy Style from when this dates. This jacket also features three patch pockets, with the breast patch pocket set at just the right tilt for a hacking pocket, and ease of use. The buttons are all leather-covered football buttons, with the highly desirable leather shanks; they are all firmly attached with no weakening of damage to the leather. This jacket is fully canvassed, and quarter-lined, all the better to show off the impeccable workmanship hat went into it. And the colourway is wonderful--a dark peat black base, with subtle dark moss green and dark petrol blue checking--the sort of patterning and colourway that was so popular on Ivy campuses until about 1968. This features single button cuffs, and a single vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket is in strikingly excellent condition--shockingly so, for its age, for it was Union made in the USA on November 10th, 1961! Yes, this jacket is almost 52 years old--and you would never guess, apart from the cut and colourway! The only minor , minor flaw is some minor repair to the lining in the cuff hems.

*This beautiful, rare, and wonderful jacket is a steal at just $79--you really won't find another like it, and certainly not in this condition!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





      

*11) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $50, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## Joe Tradly

Stunner, TD! Wow. Wish it fit.

I agree that I don't think it's a Chipp custom liner because the liner is tagged 42. I don't think custom makers give sizes to their custom work. It is definitely a curiosity and really a beautiful coat. The word "curate" gets thrown around with clothes a lot these days, which annoys the hell out of me, but given the provenance of this coat, it's the sort of thing that should have been in that FIT Ivy exhibition last year.

JB



TweedyDon said:


> ​



​


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I wanted to give a shout out to *Vinylacademics*! Price was very fair, shipping was quick, and the product was accurately described.


----------



## scott w

TweedyDon said:


> *I have a whole slew of BEAUTIFUL tweeds and other jackets to pass on today--including an exceptionally rare vintage Orkney tweed, several beautiful Harris tweeds, a tartan, several 3/2 sacks, and more! More coming shortly!*
> 
> ​
> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> *
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*
> 
> This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.
> 
> This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at
> 
> *just $49, or offer.
> 
> Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) CLASSIC 1960's 3/2 sack in dark moss green herringbone.*
> 
> This is a truly lovely jacket, and a great example of an original 1960's 3/2 tweed sack! Cut from a lovely herringbone tweed that's a base of moss green with peat and petrol blue heathered in--a colourway that is rarely seen now, but which was very popular on Ivy campuses in the 1950s and 1960s--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a classic 3/2 roll, a single centre vent, and two-button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the vent lining, and could use a dry clean and a press, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking
> 
> *just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*
> 
> In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*
> 
> Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 5) GORGEOUS Classic Harris Tweed! *
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone Harris tweed, this lovely jacket features classic vertical GHarris striping in Spring Green, Sky Blue, and Bracken throughout--it's lovely! This jacket has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on November 13th, 1984--but it could just as easily have been purchased last week. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) MADE IN ITALY herringbone tweed.*
> 
> Cut from a lighter tweed cloth than the other jackets listed, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring, this lovely jacket has a wonderfully complex colourway, being a mixture of dark brown, dark cream, and moss green, with subtle stripes of burnished chestnut running vertically throughout. It has a contemporary two button front and subtle darting, two button cuffs, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The pockets are jetted. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a "39", this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) UNWORN and MADE IN CANADA Lauren 3/2 tweed in ALPACA and WOOL.*
> 
> This is absolutely lovely! First, this is cut from a blend of 70% wool and 30% alpaca, which cloth has a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also lovely; a black peat on cream puppytooth, with a subtle overcheck of burnished chestnut; this is a really beautiful jacket. the lapel has a 3/2 roll, although this is not a sack, having subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. Moreover, this is unworn--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Canada.
> 
> *Asking just $50, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 43R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) 38S GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in flecked birdseye! *
> 
> This is wonderful! The flecked Harris Tweeds are my favourites for everyday wear--the fabric is often held to be evocative of the Scottish islands that it is woven on, and the flecked tweeds really live up to this, having the colours of the landscapes on which they were grown, dyed, and woven heathered into them. And this jacket is a truly beautiful example of a beautiful cloth. Cut from a charcoal birdsye Harris, this is flecked throughout with moss green, sky and sea blues, with the berry reds and oranges adding dash.
> 
> This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and is that rare size, a 38S!
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 28 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*
> 
> Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 42R, this measures: *
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) GRAIL! Arnold Constable & Co. tweed--THREE PATCH POCKETS, GORGEOUS vintage colouring!*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful, and give its quality, condition, cut, colourway and provenance readily qualifies as a Grail piece.
> 
> This jacket is from Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.
> 
> The breeding of this jacket is thus impeccable!
> 
> And its quality lives up to Constable's reputation. Cut as a high-roll three button front jacket, the lapel roll on this is superb, as are the beautifully narrow lapels, perfect for the Golden Age of Ivy Style from when this dates. This jacket also features three patch pockets, with the breast patch pocket set at just the right tilt for a hacking pocket, and ease of use. The buttons are all leather-covered football buttons, with the highly desirable leather shanks; they are all firmly attached with no weakening of damage to the leather. This jacket is fully canvassed, and quarter-lined, all the better to show off the impeccable workmanship hat went into it. And the colourway is wonderful--a dark peat black base, with subtle dark moss green and dark petrol blue checking--the sort of patterning and colourway that was so popular on Ivy campuses until about 1968. This features single button cuffs, and a single vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> This jacket is in strikingly excellent condition--shockingly so, for its age, for it was Union made in the USA on November 10th, 1961! Yes, this jacket is almost 52 years old--and you would never guess, apart from the cut and colourway! The only minor , minor flaw is some minor repair to the lining in the cuff hems.
> 
> *This beautiful, rare, and wonderful jacket is a steal at just $79--you really won't find another like it, and certainly not in this condition!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 27
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*
> 
> This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.
> 
> In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.
> 
> This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!
> 
> And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.
> 
> The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.
> 
> *As such, this is a steal at just $50, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 42S, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 29 1/4


Gorgeous jackets...... one day I'll see 50r still enjoy looking

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds and other jackets! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
13) Barry Bricken 3/2 sack in camelhair--with three patch pockets!*

This is terrific! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has three front patch pocket, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*14) LIKELY UNWORN Hunter Coggins Harris tweed in classic herringbone.*

This is wonderful! A lovely example of that wardrobe classic staple, the cream and grey herringbone tweed, this lovely jacket is cut from Harris Tweed. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is likely unworn, since all of the external pockets are still basted shut. It is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32



     

*15) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*16) GORGEOUS Tartan jacket by Polo!*

This is absolutely beautiful! The tartan of this jacket is wonderful--please see my pictures, and remember that the thumbnails are clickable! And the cut of the jacket lives up to te cloth--this features three patch pockets, subtle darting, and a current two button front. It also appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined, with a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a very, very small snag hole on the left hand sleeve, as shown--but this can hardly be seen owing to the complexity of the tartan, and would be an easy fix. Otherwise, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



      

*17) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*18) Basketweave Harris Tweed with leather-covered buttons*

This is a lovely, versatile tweed! Cut from basketweave cloth, this is one of the classic Harris tweeds with flecks of colour throughout, reminiscent of the natural colours of the islands where it was woven; here, forest green, gorse yellow, and berry red. This jacket is a current two button front with subtle darts, and features the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--the buttons do have some minor patina to them! This is a bargain at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*19) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $65, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*20) LOVELY Country Glen Plaid 3/2 sack tweed by Brooks Brothers
*
This is lovely--a classic country tweed by Brooks Brothers! The colouring and patterning on this jacket are lovely--please see my close-up pictures for them. This is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; naturally, it has two button cuffs. It is also half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have two dark ink spots on the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition. As such, it's a bargain at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31





    

*21) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*22) Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket*

A lovely, classic jacket, this Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket is a current two button front model with subtle darts. It has a full lining, a single centre vent, appears to be half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2



    

*Previously listed jackets, with price drops:*

*23) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*24) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*25) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*26) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $20, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*27) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*28) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

This is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*29) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$32, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



       

*30) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*31) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$15, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*32) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*33) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*34) NWT Brooks Brothers "Makers Brooksease" Two-Button jacket in charcoal nailhead.*

A truly lovely jacket, this is cut from three season wool in a charcoal nailhead pattern, rendering it highly versatile. A standard two button front with a single centre vent, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. This was Made in the USA. This is truly New With Tags; the sleeves are still basted, and the cuff buttons have yet to be attached--they are included in a small bag, just as they came from Brooks. One sleeve is finished, the other still needs the lining attached at the end. This is, of course, in excellent, unworn condition.

*Asking just $29--a fraction of retail!--or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4





       

*35) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*36) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $45, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30





     

*37) BEAUTIFUL Striped Harris Tweed*

This jacket is wonderful! The tweed that this is cut from is beautiful--a wonderful striped Harris of the sort that is almost never made anymore, and which is redolent of the Ivy campuses of the late 1950s and early 1960s. This is a classic two button sack--rare and desirable in its own right--and features classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a lovely vintage Harris Tweed "Orb" label. This is a beautiful tweed in a rare patterning and colourway, and a rare cut, and so

*is a steal at just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## AshScache

^ I'll bet #37 was worn at Lehigh University, which had a very ivy-ish style in the 50's/60's.


----------



## CMDC

Luke Eyres schoolboy scarf---makers of JPress' scarves
Made in England

*SOLD*



















Penn State emblematic
3.5" width
Silk/Poly blend
Made in USA

$15 conus


----------



## Tilton

CM, you made a run through Arlington lately? Two Hardwick sacks on Glebe and a Haspel seersucker checked SC on CP - still there as of this morning. 44R.


----------



## CMDC

When I saw this yesterday I absolutely had to grab it, despite the fact that there is a bit of wear to it--nothing that renders it unwearable though. I'm pretty confident that you won't find one of these anytime soon.

Murray's Toggery Shop Loden 3/2 sack sport coat

The highlights of this include the tartan lining in the hip pockets and the lapel. Also note the horn buttons--very unique and add a wonderful nautical flair to the jacket. There are a few nibble marks (but no holes) and there is some wear at spots--the worst is noted in the last picture. That said, once this is given a dry clean, this will still be a very wearable knockabout jacket. With jeans and a tattersall, this will kick #[email protected] It is half lined, single vent, 2 patch pockets.

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 25 +1.5

$36 conus


----------



## CMDC

Three critter ties

$16 conus each

Burberry grasshoppers
Brooks Brothers dolphins
Brooks Brothers horses


----------



## vinylacademics

I think this is a half norfolk? Either way, it's awesome. Made by Cricketeer. Partially lined. Asking $28 shipped *CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
*
measurements: 19.75" P2P, 17.5" S2S, 31" from BOC. will measure sleeves when i get home from work


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

$45--->$40 Lands' End Suede PTB's 9.5D/B Made in the USA, though I am not sure by who as the markings don't seem to be from any of the usual suspects. The uppers and lug soles are in excellent shape. They do seem to fit true. A pair of non-original, wood shoe trees will be included.

https://postimg.org/image/fwngev2sz/ https://postimg.org/image/mkk21gmb7/ https://postimg.org/image/vjeps8gkz/ https://postimg.org/image/rx8wfla7n/

$28--->$25 Thatcher & Cross Rugby Shirt LARGE An awesome shirt! Heavy Pique cotton in cream and gray. The construction is superb as are the details. Excellent buttons, a hidden placket and underarm gussets. Extremely clean. I would say a 9/10. The measurements are.....

Chest 24
Shoulder 24.5
Length from BOC 31

https://postimg.org/image/6vdiezu9f/ https://postimg.org/image/pmffp5otv/ https://postimg.org/image/ihxmg4hkj/


----------



## Stolz

Can we please not quote a post with 50 pictures to make a 5 word comment about one if the items?


----------



## Dr. D

*Straight bow ties*

Set of 5 vintage straight bow ties
$50 shipped

left to right:
green foulard 100% pure silk made in England by J. Comfort & Co (wrinkled but still ties well)
MacDougalls navy blue Made in England 100% new wool
Brooks Brothers red/white/blue all silk hand block printed in England
Myron W. MacIntyre, Ltd green foulard (no content label - feels like the blue wool above)
FR Tripler & Co New York- blue flower foulard (no content label, feels like wool or chambray)


----------



## CMDC

Here is an extremely nice Chesterfield in outstanding condition--this has had minimal wear. It is from Kavanaugh's of Baltimore and has a Made in the USA union label on the inside pocket.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 17.75
Length BoC: 45
Sleeve: 26.5

$90 conus. This is a heavy bugger so shipping is gong to be a bit more than normal.


----------



## CMDC

Tired of looking through these listings and seeing only offerings for the larger gent??? Why only L's and XL's??? Well, here's a nice piece for those on the smaller end of the spectrum.

Cricketeer brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sport coat. Excellent condition.
Lightly darted w/nice shoulders
Three patch pockets
Throat latch
Half lined, single vent
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 24 +2

*SOLD*


----------



## jfelixg

Tilton said:


> Two Hardwick sacks on Glebe and a Haspel seersucker checked SC on CP.


We have an early winner for my favorite sentence of 2014!


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer
This seems to be more of a summer-ish design. White buttons and the color is more of a dark slate blue, not navy. Excellent condition. Made in USA

Tagged 44L

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

$42 conus


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS Shipping.

$25 BB Fun Shirt Medium Clean and ready to go. The previous owners name is in the neck, but that is all.
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/et3u9tblf/ https://postimg.org/image/4mzu4kgkz/

$25 BB OCBD Made in USA 16/33 Clean and ready to go.
Neck 16
Chest 25
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/ertwge9rn/ https://postimg.org/image/3w2il1otv/

$23 LL Bean Striped OCBD 17/34 Clean all over. Made in the USA. 60/40 Cotton Blend.
Neck 17
Chest 26
Shoulders 20
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/fwnylrw8j/ https://postimg.org/image/krhnk1uk3/

$23 Gant OCBD 16.5/34 Made in USA 100% Cotton Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16 1/4
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/vm3ozq31v/ https://postimg.org/image/bsrl70po3/

$15 BB Repp Tie 57 x 3.25 Burgundy, Yellow, Tan and Navy. Clean and in great shape.
https://postimg.org/image/5k69dfs37/ https://postimg.org/image/58ot0obn7/

$35 Fine Wale Corduroy Sack Sportcoat ~42L Made by Gordon of Philadelphia for The Gentry. 3/2, Sack, patch pockets and a center vent. Really neat nautical lining. Color in the pics is about 95% there. It is just a hair more brown than in the pictures. Overall in fine shape. No stains or holes and the lining is intact. Not tagged, but please note these measurements.....
Chest 22.5
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
Length from BOC 31.5
https://postimg.org/image/m3cdp892r/ https://postimg.org/image/kctcnqrjn/ https://postimg.org/image/xwa6tg5ir/

$35 Southwick for Graham and Gunn 40R/S A great piece! Fuzzy and tweedy in a Char-Navy with a brown windowpane. Half lined, center vent, two button. Not tagged but please note these measurements...
Chest 21
Shoulders 18
Sleeve from Shoulder 23 + 1.5"
Length from BOC 30.5
https://postimg.org/image/pim4ftcs3/ https://postimg.org/image/5t8fh3u9f/ https://postimg.org/image/5dx5o38c3/

$45 Hickey Freeman 42R A recent piece and a classic. Black and white glen plaid in 85/15 Wool Cashmere Blend. Clean and in great shape. Two Buttons and a center vent. Tagged as a 42R and the measurements are below.
Chest 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5 + 1.5"
Length from BOC 31
https://postimg.org/image/cieyx4flf/ https://postimg.org/image/e4zl4m29f/ https://postimg.org/image/62607171v/

$35 Scotch House Sportcoat ~40s A great coat. Two Buttons, Center Vent, fully lined, and three patch pockets. The colors in the pics are very close to the item in person. I believe it is 100% midweight wool, but it is not tagged. Very clean with no stains or holes. It is not tagged but the measurements are.....
Chest 21
Shoulders 18
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.75 + 1"
Length from BOC 29.
https://postimg.org/image/unrxb6f3n/ https://postimg.org/image/92munkicz/ https://postimg.org/image/mxl561cs3/

$35 Hardwick Sportcoat 44L Unstructured and french faced. It is not tagged, but it is a Hardwick. I believe it is called the Frank & Bill Model. The wool is a dark navy plaid with a tan windowpane. No stains or holes and the seams are all tight. It is a 3 button sack, has patch pockets, lap seams and side vents. No stains or holes.
Chest 24
Shoulders 20.25
Sleeve from Shoulder 26 + 1"
Length from BOC 33
https://postimg.org/image/3q326k0s3/ https://postimg.org/image/o7o0i7cvn/ https://postimg.org/image/h1w9fr3sj/ https://postimg.org/image/ikrnkqacz/

$35 Corbin Tweed plaid sportcoat Made in USA ~42R A lovely glen plaid tweed from Corbin. Two Buttons, Center Vent and Half-lined. The colors are Tan, Cream and an Olive Green. No holes or stains. The coat is not sized but the measurements are.....
Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 25+ 1.5"
Length from BOC 31
https://postimg.org/image/plfndic4z/ https://postimg.org/image/w48hqfoc3/ https://postimg.org/image/ymu6r4a2b/


----------



## CMDC

^Damn that Scotch House jacket being a Short!!!


----------



## jkidd41011

Vtg Made in US Jos A Bank Black Watch (Approx a 40R - see measurements) *Claimed.....*
-Shoulders - 18"
-Pit to Pit - 21"
- Sleeves - 25.5"
-Lgth (BOC) - 31"
-3/2 Roll / Single Vent





Brooks Brothers Madison Suit (w/ Trabaldo Togna fabric, color is dark gray) Tagged 42/36 - $75.00 Shipped
Jacket
-Shoulders - 19"
-Pit to Pit - 24"
- Sleeves - 25"
-Lgth (BOC) - 31.5"

Pants
-Waist - 18"
-Inseam - 30+" (1.5" cuffs)
-Outseam - 41.5"




HSM Overcoat - Tagged 44L (seems to measure a tad smaller - also wash & wear) - $25.00 Shipped
-Shoulders - 19"
-Pit to Pit - 24"
- Sleeves - 25.5"
-Lgth (BOC) - 48"



Canali Cashmere Double Breasted Overcoat (Tagged EU 50 - Roughly US 40) - $35.00 Shipped
-Shoulders - 20"
-Pit to Pit - 24"
- Sleeves - 25.5"
-Lgth (BOC) - 51"
-Vent will need to be resewn - see last picture)





As always I will ship USPS Priority Mail and open to reasonable offers.


----------



## brantley11

I am needing to dump two pair of shoes quickly. I need the money!

Before I post them on eBay, I thought I would give someone here a shot.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafer 12 D $200

Allen Edmonds Randolph Burgundy Shell Cordovan Full Strap Loafer 12 D $125

If both are purchased I will let them go For $300.

All payment via Paypal personal gift. I will ship via USPS Priority and provide tracking number.

If you want pictures PM me your email so I can send them from my phone.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

You should pick up a few gold eagles. They're way more liquid than shell and come in different denominations to best suit your "oh-shoot" moments.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Dieu et les Dames said:


> You should pick up a few gold eagles. They're way more liquid than shell and come in different denominations to best suit your "oh-shoot" moments.


One hopes they don't form themselves to the shape of one's feet nearly as well.


----------



## Zinc2005

*42R - 44R Hart Schaffner Marx Blue Blazer*

$45 OBO.

Beautiful Hart Schaffner Marx 100% wool blue blazer. I just had this dry cleaned because my intention was to keep it but I have decided it is a bit too large in the shoulders for me. It is marked 42R but it measures closer to a 44R. This jacket is unvented. It has substantial gold colored buttons that are made of solid metal and look wonderful to me. In fact, if no one wants this jacket I am planning on harvesting it's buttons for another jacket.

Pit to pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Waist: 21.5
Length (back from bottom of collar): 31
Sleeve: 23.25 can be let out ~ 1"


----------



## EngProf

Tilton said:


> Two Hardwick sacks on Glebe and a Haspel seersucker checked SC on CP - still there as of this morning. 44R.





jfelixg said:


> We have an early winner for my favorite sentence of 2014!


Very nice catch.


----------



## Zinc2005

*Johnston & Murphy Black Brogued Cap Toe 9.5 D*

$65 OBO. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Zinc2005

*Allen Edmonds 9.5 D Black Burton*

$70 OBO. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## sskim3

*Allen Edmonds Park Ave 11C*

Staple for most of us. Excellent pair of black Allen Edmonds Park Ave 11C condition with years of life left in them. Well-maintained and ready to be worn. A few scruffs from regular wear and tear, but nothing a good shine and TLC won't fix. The wear on the soles show less than my 1 year old pair so it looks like this was in a good rotation or seldom used. Asking $90 shipped OBO.


----------



## Zinc2005

*Johnston & Murphy Black Cap Toe 9.5 D*

$65 OBO. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## vinylacademics

will ask this in here, in case anyone knows.

Did Izod Lacoste ever produce items in Japan? Found a NWT Made In Japan Izod/Lacoste long sleeve polo today and I think it's fake but it was cheap so whatever!


----------



## rsgordon

There is specifically a "quick answers to quick questions" thread stickied in the Trad Forum



vinylacademics said:


> will ask this in here, in case anyone knows.
> 
> Did Izod Lacoste ever produce items in Japan? Found a NWT Made In Japan Izod/Lacoste long sleeve polo today and I think it's fake but it was cheap so whatever!


----------



## wacolo

vinylacademics said:


> will ask this in here, in case anyone knows.
> 
> Did Izod Lacoste ever produce items in Japan? Found a NWT Made In Japan Izod/Lacoste long sleeve polo today and I think it's fake but it was cheap so whatever!


I would be surprised if any counterfeiter would mark a Lacoste Shirt as Made in Japan. Most would probably put Made in Peru or France, or nothing at all. Sounds like some sort of licensed piece to me, but who knows. Pics?


----------



## Monocle

This is an odd question. Does anyone have a solid aqua colored wool or linen tie? Willing to sell? I have a good reason for asking. And I figured someone out there may have something. PM me if so. I'll explain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP

I'm open to offers or trades. Buy my stuff so I can buy your stuff. 

TRAD STAPLE
3/2 ROLL BARLEYCORN TWEED SACK JACKET
*
Here is a very attractive gray/charcoal barleycorn tweed sack jacket with subtle overchecks in forest green, maroon and plum (the maroon overcheck is the most prominent--see the larger images for a more detailed look at the lovely fabric).

This jacket has no darts and is fully lined (including the three interior pockets). It maintains a proper 3/2 rool. The tweed is of the lighter variety, suitable for cooler days. It's in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or odors. Single vent.

From the defunct Hickey's menswear shop, which was located in Grosse Pointe, the trad bastion of southeast Michigan (see Birnbach's "Preppy Handbook").

No size tag, please see actual measurements below for best fit.

*ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
Shoulder: 19"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Length from bottom of collar: 32
Sleeve: 26" (+2")

*PRICE DROP! Now asking $29 CONUS or offer*

Click images for larger photos...


----------



## vinylacademics

wacolo said:


> I would be surprised if any counterfeiter would mark a Lacoste Shirt as Made in Japan. Most would probably put Made in Peru or France, or nothing at all. Sounds like some sort of licensed piece to me, but who knows. Pics?


Sure, I'll post some in a bit when I take pictures of my haul for today.


----------



## CMDC

Chesterfield and Oxxford topcoats SOLD--so it seems the "topcoats don't sell" rule has been broken. I'll have another test of that come Friday-ish.


----------



## scott w

CMDC said:


> Chesterfield and Oxxford topcoats SOLD--so it seems the "topcoats don't sell" rule has been broken. I'll have another test of that come Friday-ish.


:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nonartful dodger

Izod/Lacoaste did offer shirts made in Japan. They're not the mesh fabric but a thin, cotton lisle like fabric. They usually have stripes and contrasting collars and bands on the arms of the short sleeved versions. Would not be surprised to see some long sleeve versions.


----------



## vinylacademics

nonartful dodger said:


> Izod/Lacoaste did offer shirts made in Japan. They're not the mesh fabric but a thin, cotton lisle like fabric. They usually have stripes and contrasting collars and bands on the arms of the short sleeved versions. Would not be surprised to see some long sleeve versions.


This one is long sleeve. It's also pretty awesome, imo, even though I just realized the alligator on the inside label is blue lol. Pics anyway:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

It's legit.

Select RN from the drop down tab, then punch in the RN number, and then hit find

this article section has some good supporting info.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lacoste#Brand_management


----------



## vinylacademics

Posting the bulk of what I've went through so far:

Ties: 3 Robert Talbott ties. *$10 shipped CONUS or buy all 3 for $18 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER*










Shirts:

Gitman Bros staple blue. Size 15.5/33. *$18 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER

*

















J. Press Feathercord. Tagged size LARGE. *$20 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*


















Burgundy Pendleton Vancouver shirt. Tagged size LARGE. *Sold!*

Vintage Brooks Brothers Brooksgate OCBD. Tagged size 16-32. *$18 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*

















Brooks Brothers slim-fit OCBD. Tagged size 17-35. Awesome pattern, just too big for me. *$20 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*

















Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo Shirt. Tagged size XL. *$24 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*

























Woolrich Wool Sweater. Awesome purple/green colorway. Last picture shows the color really well. Tagged size XL. *$24 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*

















SC's, pants, jackets to follow. I'm open to ALL OFFERS so please don't hesitate to PM me to negotiate.


----------



## vinylacademics

LL Bean Warm-up Coat with fleece lining. Made in the USA. Size label has faded and you can only faintly see "Made in the USA" at the bottom of it but being an XL and putting it on, it fits like a Large. *Sold.*

Tan Southwick 3/2 SC with working cuffs. Single-vented, undarted, and fully lined. Tagged 39R. *$28 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*measurements: 18.5" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 20" P2P, 23.25" sleeves with +1" to let out


























Black Southwick SC. Single-vented, fully-lined. Tagged 41L. *$25 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
*
measurements: 19" S2S, 32" BOC, 22" P2P, 25" sleeves +1" to let out


























HSM Dual Vented Wool SC with ticket pocket and leather buttons. No tagged size so please see measurements. 100% wool. Partially lined and FULLY AWESOME. *$28 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*measurements: 17.5" S2S, 31.5" BOC, 19" P2P, 24.5" sleeves with +1" to let out


























Thos David Tweed Jacket with leather buttons, 3 patch pockets and suede elbow patches. Center-vented and half lined. Untagged size so please see measurements. *$28 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
*
measurements: 17.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 20" P2P, 23.5" sleeves +1.5" to let out


































Flat-front M2 Bill's Khaki's in brown. 34 waist, 29" inseam. Really good shape, uncuffed at the bottom. *$22 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*


















Thanks for looking, guys. Will try to put the rest up as I go through everything. Feel free to offer on whatever you want. I need to get rid of stuff so I have less to move so I'm inclined to sell!


----------



## Bohan

vinylacademics said:


> Burgundy Pendleton Vancouver shirt. Tagged size LARGE. *$18 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*


I make burgundy cord look good, but are there any defects? I know wear is a big problem with cord pants.


----------



## vinylacademics

Bohan said:


> I make burgundy cord look good, but are there any defects? I know wear is a big problem with cord pants.


none whatsoever. it's in absolutely great condition


----------



## dorji

Braces and trees have sold! Bullards and tweed as well, thanks! Only the red belt remains...
Hello folks! I have a few nice items today, all of which were purchased new with the exception of the BB jacket. PM me with interest or offers! Don't like a price? PM me and we'll talk. :icon_smile:
41L BB sack tweed in charcoal herringbone. 22"P2P, 19" S2S, 32" BOC, 24.75" SL. $20
https://imageshack.com/i/0a9xskj
Second, a red D-ring belt from Lands End. Always thought this was cotton, but upon inspection it is synthetic. Feels like tough cotton, nice pebbled leather ends. Made in England, size M (good for 31"-33") Unworn. $7
https://imageshack.com/i/n88as4j
Trafalgar silk braces, basically new in box but have worn maybe 3X. Silk paisleys in blue + gold, silver hardware, black leather tabs. These retail for around $80, take these for $20. ZERO fraying, issues. Original box.
https://imageshack.com/i/ndej3fj
Big bad bills bullard field pants. These are sweet, but after about a dozen washes have shortened too much. They are stable now! Do not attempt to lengthen these, but of course they can be shortened with no ill effects. 32" waist, flat front, plain (no cuff) bottoms, 31.5" inseam. Also, they have suspender buttons attached. If you do not want these please let me know so I can surgerize them outta there. $20
https://imageshack.com/i/16ttozj
https://imageshack.com/i/0o4ubzj
finally, 2 pair cedar trees from woodlore. Sized M, I would say fit 9-10. I am 9.5-10 and these work great. Unused, discovered in an empty shoe box in my closet. Let's see, where do you live? $15 to cover shipping? Not looking to make any money here, so if you live in Iowa or Wisconsin we can go cheaper I think..
https://imageshack.com/i/10na7nj
just for kicks, here's a trout :icon_smile: thanks for looking.
https://imageshack.com/i/n51wf0j


----------



## conductor

How much for the trout?


----------



## dorji

You will have to buy a plane ticket first :icon_smile: He is still out there, though....


----------



## Pentheos

Here's a suggestion for some of the newer sellers: clean up your room. When looking at the goods you have to sell, I don't want to see your dirty clothes, trash on the floor, junk thrown everywhere, etc. Why? Because I'll think you're dirty, and that your clothes are dirty (even though I'd wash them anyways), so I won't buy them.

Image is key to sales.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Pentheos said:


> Image is key to sales.


Exactly why I take pictures with a silver champagne bucket and family bible in the background


----------



## Orgetorix

Pentheos said:


> Here's a suggestion for some of the newer sellers: clean up your room. When looking at the goods you have to sell, I don't want to see your dirty clothes, trash on the floor, junk thrown everywhere, etc. Why? Because I'll think you're dirty, and that your clothes are dirty (even though I'd wash them anyways), so I won't buy them.
> 
> Image is key to sales.


You'd think more buyers would think that way, but not necessarily. I follow Ebay seller mr.wooster, who I believe is a buyer or something for Ralph Lauren in his day job. He doesn't sell a lot, but he sells some of the nicest vintage clothes that always fetch top dollar, and the background for his pics is his uber-messy bedroom, with clothes tossed everywhere. Buyers don't care because he's got nice stuff and takes good pictures of it.


----------



## vinylacademics

Pentheos said:


> Here's a suggestion for some of the newer sellers: clean up your room. When looking at the goods you have to sell, I don't want to see your dirty clothes, trash on the floor, junk thrown everywhere, etc. Why? Because I'll think you're dirty, and that your clothes are dirty (even though I'd wash them anyways), so I won't buy them.
> 
> Image is key to sales.


Spare bedroom(ps4 gameroom) that my girlfriend is using to go through all of our clothes in it to thin out before we move.. It's not dirty, technically. It's just a clusterfuck of clean **** at the moment that she's helping me sort through.

I feel like this was directed at me, with good reason, but it's the only place I can take pictures without being bothered. You're entitled to not buy, though, but I appreciate the help. Better pictures will be soon, when I have the chance to have a really clean space with natural light.


----------



## mjc

Why are our prices so low?

_Low overhead!_


----------



## scott w

mjc said:


> Why are our prices so low?
> 
> _Low overhead!_




Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgpearl

I just want to note an excellent transaction I had with tennesseean_87. I purchased three items that arrived quickly and without hassle, in the condition advertised. He was very pleasant to deal with. I would recommend him without reservation. And he also makes beautiful bow ties, pocket squares, and other things. Check out the great stuff on his web site:


----------



## jackizod

Just streamlining my wardrobe and am listing this beautiful Izod Lacoste tartan blazer. With either a white or pale-blue point-collar shirt, and charcoal slacks this jacket would serve beautifully for a number of occasions while also showing off a little of your Trad/Ivy styling. Soft shoulders, and single vent measures 20.5 across armpits, and 30" from base of the collar to bottom of jacket. 
Fits like a 40 Regular. 



Asking $30.00 (and includes shipping)


----------



## Danny

Drops&#8230;plus a couple pairs of Press trousers...

Vintage Harris Tweed for 'Kennedy's'. Tagged 40R. I got this on the forum a while back and it's a hair too small for me so I thought I'd pass it along. Seems like a 60s cut/shape to me. Fabric is fairly thick. Upper left near shoulder could use some steam/pressing, there is a little creasing there, that's how it came to me. Mostly unlined. Shoulder, length, sleeve: 18.5, 30, 25. $22 CONUS.

[



Jos A Bank tan poplin, 3/2 sack. 3/4 lined. Tagged 40R. Shoulder, length, sleeve: 18, 30.25, 24.75. $20 CONUS.





I had these Press trousers on ebay [see listings for photos, etc], tan crash linen and blue white seersucker. 35x28.5. $35 CONUS...each.


----------



## jackizod

Also listing this Austin Reed medium grey plaid sportcoat. It's had a very delicate life, and is in beautiful condition. Soft shoulders, single vent, and front darts offer a updated American silhouette. With cuffed charcoal trousers and oxford shirt, this sportcoat wouldn't be out of place in the office, or on campus...add some pleats into the fold, and you're ready to step out with the British set! 

Measures 20.5" across armpits, and 29.5" from base of collar to bottom of jacket. Fits a true 39, or 40 Regular. 



Asking $30.00 (and includes shipping)


----------



## mjc

jackizod said:


> Measures 16.5" across armpits, and 29.5" from base of collar to bottom of jacket. Fits a true 39, or 40 Regular.


Err, how can the pit-to-pit be 16.5" while being a 39/40? Am I missing something?


----------



## jackizod

I measured the front of the jacket, taking the measuring tape from one pit across to another. These are of my personal collection, and I've always worn and purchased 40R (with a few exceptions through the years)

>>>Indeed, just looked up a how to measure pit-to-pit and indeed i was short a few inches. The mistake was mine, please forgive as this is my first time listing. I will edit the original listings to reflect the updated and proper measurement.


----------



## swb120

vinylacademics said:


> LL Bean Warm-up Coat with fleece lining. Made in the USA. Size label has faded and you can only faintly see "Made in the USA" at the bottom of it but being an XL and putting it on, it fits like a Large. *$28 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*


Boy, this one takes me back to college in the late 80s.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Newly listed shirts!*

*I have a whole series of lovely tradly shirts to pass on today, including Viyella, Brooksflannel, Brooks Brothers, Paul Stuart, Ike Behar, LL Bean chamois, Land's End Hyde Park, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International orders are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
1) Ike Behar. Made in Canada. 16.5-34. Excellent condition. $15

  

2) Ike Behar. 16.5 R. Excellent condition. $15.

  

3) LL Bean. 17-33. Made in USA. Very Good condition. $12.

  

4) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $17.

 

5) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $25.

  

6) LL Bean. XL-Reg. Chest: 25 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 30 1/2. Excellent condition. $16.

 

7) Viyella. 15.5. Excellent condition; a really beautiful shirt! Asking $22.

   

8) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $12.

  

9) O'Connell butcher stripe. Excellent condition, apart from laundry mark in interior collar. Chest 23, sleeve 35, length 32. Asking $16.

  

10) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $15.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. THIS IS THE OLD SCHOOL FABRIC; 55/45 cotton-wool. I believe that this is no longer made. 15-R. Excellent condition. Asking just $25.

  

12) Oxford University Rugby Shirt. Made in the UK. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve 35 3/4, length 26 3/4. Asking just $18.

  

13) SERO shirtmakers red check shirt. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 33 1/2, length 30. Asking $18.

  

14) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $16.

  

15) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $18.

 

16) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

17) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN TH USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $18.

  

18) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $22,

 

19) Land's End. Hyde Park OCBD. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $16.

 

20) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $18.

 

21) Brooks Brothers. MADE IN THE USA. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $18.

 

22) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $22.

  

23) Paul Stuart 16-34. Stained on back and front, hence Poor condition; $5.

   

24) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $10.

   

25) Paul Stuart. 15.5-34. Excellent condition--just back from laundering! $18.

  

26) Ike Behar. 17-L. Excellent condition! $16.


----------



## dschmidt13

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum but have read back about 20 pages so far. I'll start contributing with finds and stuff for sale pretty quick here, and I have quite a bit I'd like to get rid of. Looking forward to becoming a regular here.


----------



## imme

Sgpearl said:


> I just want to note an excellent transaction I had with tennesseean_87. I purchased three items that arrived quickly and without hassle, in the condition advertised. He was very pleasant to deal with. I would recommend him without reservation.


Ditto  I bought a couple things from him (for a great price) and he was very courteous throughout.


----------



## vinylacademics

LL Bean jacket and Pendleton shirt sold


----------



## bigwordprof

If anyone comes across a good shawl or peak lapel tux in a big and tall man's size (~50L) please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## dschmidt13

*Photo update*

*Assume good condition for my items, I will inform about flaws. *
*All shipping is CONUS!
*I'm not sure how the pictures are going to work out, I will try to fix them if there is an error. Be patient! :icon_smile:

1. *Vintage Harris Tweed Blazer - Estimated 42R Sportcoat*
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 22" 
Shoulder: 17.5" 
Sleeve from pit: 17.25" 
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" 
Length from BoC: 30"
- Quarter lined
- Single vent
$30 Shipped

















2. *Ralph Ralph Lauren Puppystooth Silk/wool Blend 44L*
Characteristics:
- dual vented
- 52% silk/48% wool blend
- 2 button
- pockets are still basted shut!
- looks brand new except for a bit of gunk (pictured) on the lining (underneath the interior pocket), not visible from the outside.
$35 shipped

























3. *Ralph Ralph Lauren - Loro Piana Camelhair - Blazer - 42R*
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 21.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Length from BoC: 29.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder): 23.25"

Characteristics:
- Loro Piana fabric
- 100% Camelhair
- dual vented
- Half lined
$45 shipped















[/URL][/IMG]









4. *Silverstone by Arnold Brandt - 100% Cashmere - Maroon - 42L - Blazer*
Measurements: 
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length from BoC: 32.5"
Shoulder to shoulder (from seams): 19.25"

Characteristics: 
- not vented
- 3 button
- 100% cashmere
$40 Shipped









5. *Southwick estimated 40R - 3/2 Roll - Tan - Blazer*
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from Back of collar: 30" 
Shoulder: 18.5"

Characteristics: 
- 3/2 roll
- single vent
$25 shipped

















6. *Hickey Freeman Customized Clothing Glenplaid - Gray Suit with navy windowpane accent - 44L*
Size: 
Jacket: 44L
Pants: 40x31

Measurements:
Jacket:
Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length from Back of collar: 31.5

Pants:
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31"
Rise: 11.75"
Cuff: 1.5"
1 and 1/8" of extra fabric to be let out

*lining looks like it was repaired,* but works just fine

Characteristics:
- Hand sewn button holes
- single vent
- pants are double pleated
- pants have suspender buttons
$60 Shipped

























7. *Boss Hugo Boss Suit 44R Navy Summer Weight Suit*
Not the tradliest, but a good suit nonetheless
Jacket size: 44R
Pants size: 33 x 28.5 with a rise of 12" (from crotch seam to top of waistband)

Meaning the pants inseam would fit more like a 33 x 30, and the pants are cuffed so they could be let out an additional 1.5" if needed!

In amazing condition. A great lightweight wool blend fabric (95% wool)

The jacket is not vented but is fully lined. 
The pants are pleated and cuffed. 
$40 shipped









8. *J Crew Striped Tie - Navy/Red - 100% Silk*
Length: 60"
Width: 3.5"
Made from English silk
Made in the USA
$20 shipped









9. *Allen Edmond "Sanford" - 11.5E - Captoe Dress Shoe*
- Minor scuffing
- slight wear on the soles
- usual wear/creasing
*Shoe trees not included*
$50 shipped









10. *Allen Edmond "Lombard" Black Wingtip Dress Shoe - 9D*
Overall good condition, could use some TLC. Minor damage from creasing on the top of the left shoe. (pictured) 
*Shoe trees not included*
$25 shipped

















11. *Recent Sir Pendleton - L - Plaid Green/Blue/White - Wool*
- 2 snap closures pockets on the chest
- all snap closures except the neck button
- 100% wool with nylon lining
- Sir Pendleton model
$35 shipped

















EDIT: Got the pictures figured out. Might be sort of large though, sorry!


----------



## jkidd41011

Price Drops...need this stuff gone.

Brooks Brothers Madison Suit (w/ Trabaldo Togna fabric, color is dark gray) Tagged 42/36 - $75.00>>>$65.00 Shipped
Jacket
-Shoulders - 19"
-Pit to Pit - 24"
- Sleeves - 25"
-Lgth (BOC) - 31.5"

Pants
-Waist - 18"
-Inseam - 30+" (1.5" cuffs)
-Outseam - 41.5"




HSM Overcoat - Tagged 44L (seems to measure a tad smaller - also wash & wear) - $25.00>>>20.00 Shipped
-Shoulders - 19"
-Pit to Pit - 24"
- Sleeves - 25.5"
-Lgth (BOC) - 48"
-Vent need to be restiched...otherwise this is in really good condition)



Canali Cashmere Double Breasted Overcoat (Tagged EU 50 - Roughly US 40) - Claimed
-Shoulders - 20"
-Pit to Pit - 24"
- Sleeves - 25.5"
-Lgth (BOC) - 51"
-Vent will need to be resewn - see last picture), In good condition but could a good cleaning.





Paul Stuart Charcoal by Samuelsohn (Tagged 46L) $65.00 Shipped
Pants are flat front. Jacket has a small ink spot in the lining. Recent from 2006.

Jacket:
P2p - 24
Waist - 23.25
Sleeves - 24.75

Shoulders - 20
Length - 32.5

Pants:
Waist - 40
Inseam - 30.5
Rise - 12.25
Hips - 23
Knee - 10.5
Hem - 9.25







Flannel Navy Pinstripe Double Breasted by Belvest....nice and heavy for the winter. $60.00 Shipped

Shoulders - 20.5" - 21"
Pits - 24"
Sleeve -24.5" (might be a tad extra material underneath should you need it)
Length/BOC - 32"
Double Vented
6x1 (thought it was a 2)

Waist - 20"
Inseam - 30.75" (1.25" cuff)
Outseam - 42







As always I will ship USPS Priority Mail and open to reasonable offers.


----------



## LookinSharp24

Anyone have a navy tie available


----------



## Spin Evans

LookinSharp24 said:


> Anyone have a navy tie available


Aim high, brother! :icon_smile_big:

Wait...as a matter of fact, I don't own a single non-knit solid navy tie in my entire wardrobe. Well then. Proceed.


----------



## maximar

*Brand new Alden black captoes model 907*

Anyone interested? They are on the Hampton last size 9ee. I'll post pics tomorrow. Asking $275 shipped Conus. Box and dust bags included. Just PM me.


----------



## vinylacademics

vinylacademics said:


> Posting the bulk of what I've went through so far:
> 
> Ties: 3 Robert Talbott ties. *$8 shipped CONUS or buy all 3 for $16 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts:
> 
> Gitman Bros staple blue. Size 15.5/33. *$15 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Feathercord. Tagged size LARGE. *$18 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Pendleton Vancouver shirt. Tagged size LARGE. *Sold!*
> 
> Vintage Brooks Brothers Brooksgate OCBD. Tagged size 16-32. *$15 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers slim-fit OCBD. Tagged size 17-35. Awesome pattern, just too big for me. *$18 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo Shirt. Tagged size XL. *$20 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woolrich Wool Sweater. Awesome purple/green colorway. Last picture shows the color really well. Tagged size XL. *$20 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC's, pants, jackets to follow. I'm open to ALL OFFERS so please don't hesitate to PM me to negotiate.


Drops


----------



## vinylacademics

vinylacademics said:


> LL Bean Warm-up Coat with fleece lining. Made in the USA. Size label has faded and you can only faintly see "Made in the USA" at the bottom of it but being an XL and putting it on, it fits like a Large. *Sold.*
> 
> Tan Southwick 3/2 SC with working cuffs. Single-vented, undarted, and fully lined. Tagged 39R. *$25 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *measurements: 18.5" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 20" P2P, 23.25" sleeves with +1" to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Southwick SC. Single-vented, fully-lined. Tagged 41L. *$25 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> *
> measurements: 19" S2S, 32" BOC, 22" P2P, 25" sleeves +1" to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM Dual Vented Wool SC with ticket pocket and leather buttons. No tagged size so please see measurements. 100% wool. Partially lined and FULLY AWESOME. *$25 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *measurements: 17.5" S2S, 31.5" BOC, 19" P2P, 24.5" sleeves with +1" to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos David Tweed Jacket with leather buttons, 3 patch pockets and suede elbow patches. Center-vented and half lined. Untagged size so please see measurements. *$25 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.
> *
> measurements: 17.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 20" P2P, 23.5" sleeves +1.5" to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat-front M2 Bill's Khaki's in brown. 34 waist, 29" inseam. Really good shape, uncuffed at the bottom. *$19 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, guys. Will try to put the rest up as I go through everything. Feel free to offer on whatever you want. I need to get rid of stuff so I have less to move so I'm inclined to sell!


More drops.


----------



## Jovan

Looking for 40L sack sport coats and suits (these can be darted, I just need more suits period), especially the latter. I've seen one on Etsy, but it's a bit steep for a used item. I know I'd get a better deal here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FiscalDean

vinylacademics said:


> Drops


What are the dimensions of the yellow paisley?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers foulard tie

-navy with red/gold flowers
-100% silk, made in USA
-3.25" width
Asking $15 conus

Ralph Lauren Polo paisley tie

-100% silk, made in USA
-3 5/8" width
-Asking $15

Here's a link to my thread in the Sales Forum for a Lot of 4 BB must iron OCBDs in 16-35:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-BROOKS-BROTHERS-SLIM-FIT-OCBD-16-35-LIKE-NEW


----------



## vinylacademics

FiscalDean said:


> What are the dimensions of the yellow paisley?


3.5" x 60"


----------



## EastVillageTrad

NWOT - Jones New York 516 Eyeglass Frames

Very similar to Anglo American 406 or other standard P3s.

UPDATE: Blonde set sold.

Two pairs of tortoise still available!

Other size specifics:

Lens Width: 48 mm
Lens Height: 40 mm
Bridge Width: 21 mm
Arm Length: 150 mm










$75 per pair post paid includes glasses case!

or open to excellent trades

*UPDATE - FINAL PRICE DROP $50 per pair on the two remaining tortoise frames - plus S&H*


----------



## swb120

CMDC said:


> Two fishing themed Vineyard Vines ties...


Thanks to CMDC for the lovely red VV tie; I received it quickly and it's just as described. Wearing it today!


----------



## benjclark

Big thanks to TweedyDon for the golden bison emblematic! It's not news here he is great to buy from!


----------



## Chevo

TweedyDon rocks!


benjclark said:


> View attachment 10160
> 
> 
> Big thanks to TweedyDon for the golden bison emblematic! It's not news here he is great to buy from!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump day is bump day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Really want to move these LL Bean sweaters out... it's cold out there!*
> 
> *All Sweaters in Great Condition!
> No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$45 for Both!*
> 
> 
> *LL Bean White/Gray Birdseye Norwegian*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/sweaters/019_tag1_L.jpg
> *VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
> Straight bottom; 80% Wool/20% Rayon; Made in Norway
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 22.5"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2C: 22.5"
> P2C: 20.5"
> P2H: 15.5"
> BOC: 24.5"
> *PRICE: $35 > $28**LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
> Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
> *TAGGED:* Large
> S2S: 25"
> P2P: 25"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2C: 21.5"
> P2C: 20"
> P2H: 16.5"
> BOC: 25.5"
> *PRICE: $25 > $20* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## DavidW

*Hickey Freeman Coat
*This is a beautiful coat I bought new many years ago but is a bit snug now and getting no wear from me. Someone else must wear it! Olive covert cloth in very good condition. 38 short for you much neglected smaller guys, particularly those already wearing some of my previous items. Asking $40 shipped conus. Send a pm if you're interested and want actual measurements.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...

The glen plaids are really nice - very soft hand! 


sbdivemaster said:


> *UPDATES!*
> 
> *Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include CONUS shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> 
> *Bullock & Jones Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a glen plaid of several colors woven into a tan based field; Very soft lambswool fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Really nice coat, might need a little steam.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Full Canvas; Single Vent; Besom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% Lambswool
> *TAGGED: 40R*
> S2S: 17.5"
> P2P: 21.5"
> Waist: 21"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*
> 
> Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
> local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.
> 
> There has to be a Harvard man out there... (Or BC, UMass, UMinn, Texas A&M, UChi, USM...)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
> 2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
> Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19.5"
> P2P: 22"
> Waist: 20.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +1"
> *PRICE: $25 > $23**HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1988.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28*
> *HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1987.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28**Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28* 
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Wrenkin

Tweedydon, that 55/45 Brooksflannel appears to be a 15.5 rather than 15 as claimed. Otherwise I would buy it.


----------



## Tilton

Somebody sell me some new shoes. 13D. Brown-ish. I have an itch that needs scratching.


----------



## HalfLegend

Just a quick feeler, I'm looking to buy a couple sport shirts. I'm currently a student who prefers to wear untucked button downs (I know its a bit sloppy but it's a casual look I feel a bit more comfortable with!). I'm having trouble finding shirts that arent too long (I'm a bit rounder gent so the shirts that fit my waist tend to be longer).

Would anyone have some Medium (or smaller Larges) *sport shirts that are less than 27 inches from collar to end of hem*? I'd absolutely love any advice!! Thanks guys! Hope everyone is staying safe and warm :smile:


----------



## dschmidt13

tennesseean_87_ I PM'd you about one of your items. _


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

I wanted to thank CMDC for the great Oxxford Clothes overcoat from the other day. It's a truly fine garment at a great price! :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

I'd like to thank CMDC for sending me my (Scottish) college scarf, which somehow made it to a thrift in Maryland! 

And thank you, too, for everyone's kind words on the last page!


----------



## Monocle

*DROPS on remaining items (a bit) I'd like to get rid of them before Monday. But if not, GreedBay here they come.*

Splendid Wednesday all. As usual, *CONUS* shipped. PM me for international as I might have to add some $ for overseas shipments.

Top to bottom.

(Though these shirts are sized differently (M-L), they are all the same basic dimensions, with the exception of the Regent which adds 1" at sleeve).

1. PRL Violet and White Gingham Check *Regent* Custom Fit with PRL stays (Hong Kong). Tagged 16.5/L - Like new without tags. Clean collar. N16.5 W24 L32 SL35 *CLAIMED*
*2. RL Classic Fit Pink BD with White, Navy, Green, and Yellow stripes with Green Horseman. (China) Tagged M - BRAND NEW WITH TAGS. N16.5 W24 L32 SL34 $20.00 shipped.*
3. RL *Classic Fit* Fun Shirt BD Pink, Blue and White with Navy Horseman. (Sri Lanka) Tagged L - *BRAND NEW WITH TAGS.* N16.5 W24 L32 SL34 *CLAIMED*
*4. Bill's Khaki's Parker Pants (Like Nantucket Reds) dusty red-pink. Flat fronts. W20 (+0) INS34 (+1/2) OS46 (rise 12 thigh 14.5 cuff 9) $20.00 shipped. 
5. L.L. Bean Keeper's Tweed Trilby made in UK. Sized XL (I have lost my soft measuring tape.) One tiny hole, )to be covered by peacock feather) $15.00 shipped.
6. Stetson Rain Proof Soft Flat Cap with working button. - made in USA Sized Large (Navy). $12.00 shipped.








Thanks *


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I will consider trades or offers

Pair of Golf Themed Ties NWT/NWOT $20 for both Shipped

















Pair









David Donahue NWOT $20


























Lavin NWOT $20

























Aquasectum NWT $25


----------



## LookinSharp24

Battistoni jacket 40r


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Look what I found at Goodwill!










^^^ Vintage lineman / logger style high boots IN MY SIZE, lol.


----------



## Trad-ish

Who's the lady in the reflection?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Trad-ish said:


> Who's the lady in the reflection?


My first thought as well...


----------



## Sgpearl

Sgpearl said:


> I just want to note an excellent transaction I had with tennesseean_87. I purchased three items that arrived quickly and without hassle, in the condition advertised. He was very pleasant to deal with. I would recommend him without reservation. And he also makes beautiful bow ties, pocket squares, and other things. Check out the great stuff on his web site:


Bumping my post on tenneseean_87 because I like him, I like his bow ties and PSs, and some of us should buy some of them. Look at the rolls on those PSs!!


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Ha! Ha! It's my wife studying for nursing school while I spent the morning thrift store shopping. She puts up with foolishness you wouldn't imagine. :icon_smile:



Trad-ish said:


> Who's the lady in the reflection?





sbdivemaster said:


> My first thought as well...


----------



## Sgpearl

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Look what I found at Goodwill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Vintage lineman / logger style high boots IN MY SIZE, lol.


Gorgeous! I hope you're keeping them.


----------



## Odradek

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Look what I found at Goodwill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Vintage lineman / logger style high boots IN MY SIZE, lol.


They're great.
Now you need some jodhpurs.


----------



## Congresspark

Two pairs of shoes for sale. Both mine (not thrifted), both 2-3 years old.

1. Orvis Gokey Sauvage Oxfords. Size 14 (and I'd guess a medium / D; not marked). I bought these hoping they'd work for a size 13, but they are just enough too large to be noticeable. Very slight heel wear on the vibram sole.

2. Rancourt pennies (from Brooks). Size 13 (again medium/D at my estimate, since that's my usual, and they fit well). Slight heel wear on the camp sole. These are very nice, but I've discovered the truth about myself. I just wear LLB Bluchers, pretty much all the time. After thirty plus years, you'd think I'd have figured that out.

https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_0865_zps76c5117d.jpg.html?filters[user]=134922220&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

Both made in USA and in decent condition; they'll clean up well. I'd like $75 each including shipping in the continental USA; $125 for both pairs. Let me know by pm if you'd like more detailed pics.


----------



## Trad-ish

linky no worky



Congresspark said:


> Two pairs of shoes for sale. Both mine (not thrifted), both 2-3 years old.
> 
> 1. Orvis Gokey Sauvage Oxfords. Size 14 (and I'd guess a medium / D; not marked). I bought these hoping they'd work for a size 13, but they are just enough too large to be noticeable. Very slight heel wear on the vibram sole.
> 
> 2. Rancourt pennies (from Brooks). Size 13 (again medium/D at my estimate, since that's my usual, and they fit well). Slight heel wear on the camp sole. These are very nice, but I've discovered the truth about myself. I just wear LLB Bluchers, pretty much all the time. After thirty plus years, you'd think I'd have figured that out.
> 
> https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_0865_zps76c5117d.jpg.html?filters[user]=134922220&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> 
> Both made in USA and in decent condition; they'll clean up well. I'd like $75 each including shipping in the continental USA; $125 for both pairs. Let me know by pm if you'd like more detailed pics.


----------



## Patrick06790

Quick public note of thanks to Monocle. A sweater I bought from him arrived pronto and is a perfect fit.


----------



## Bohan

Trad-ish said:


> linky no worky


Try https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_0865_zps76c5117d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Dr. D

*Pringle for Burberry red V-neck sweater*
100% wool 
Made in Scotland
tagged size 42
excellent condition with very minor pilling and very red

chest pit-to-pit: 22
length (including collar): 26
sleeve (measured like dress shirt): 34

$30 shipped





*
41L Brooks Brother 346 houndstooth sack*
This is the good old "346" not the outlet stuff - half canvassed 3/2 sack with a half lining and careful matching of the pockets to the body of the jacket. The navy and cream exterior is in great condition with no noticeable issues. However, the interior lining is a bit worn - the lining is separating from the sleeve a bit and there is some wear up by the Brooks label in the collar. I am guessing that the label was used as a makeshift locker loop.

Tagged 41L
shoulder: 18
chest: 21.5
length: 32
sleeves: 24.5 (+2.5)

$20 shipped





*40ML Brooks Brothers Makers jacket with embossed golden fleece buttons*
Three years ago I bought a great Brooks tweed jacket from TheWGP on this very forum. While it never fit me perfectly, the best part were these amazing embossed golden fleece buttons - I am not sure if they were leather but they were awesome. Well, I foolishly sent it to the cleaners and the buttons were destroyed. Every single one of them. I have been on a quest ever since then for another set of these buttons and I finally found them on this jacket, but alas it doesn't fit me.

The jacket is 2 button with very subtle darts and the patterns are matched perfectly (check out the chest and flap pockets - the plaids match up perfectly). It is quarter lined and has no notable issues. Note this is not a tweed but a soft medium-weight wool jacket, more akin to a blazer than a Harris tweed. It also has a very subtle rust windowpane underneath the tan and darker brown checks.

But the star of this show are the buttons. The good news is the 2 large ones on the front and the 2 smaller ones on the right cuff look brand new. The 2 buttons on the left cuff do show some wear, so please check the closeups.

Tagged 40ML
chest: 44
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 24.5
length BOC: 31.5

$35 shipped




*

42L brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket*
This is the classic trad Harris tweed: 2 buttons, lightly darted, single vented, mid-weight tweed in a herringbone pattern of tan, khaki, and darker brown. It was made by Middishade Clothes and has the standard Harris Tweed label inside as well. It is in great condition with no observed flaws other than some minor wear to the sleeve buttons (see closeups).

Tagged 42L
chest: 44
shoulders: 19
sleeves: 26.5 (these are extended all the way out - no more to gain)
length: 31

$30 shipped



*

43R Brooks Brothers "Makers" chocolate brown flannel suit*
I usually pass by darted suits in favor of sacks, but when I saw this beautiful 2 button "Makers" suit I couldn't leave it languishing on the rack. It is a dark brown flannel with a soft nap and is tagged a 43R with 37W trousers to match. It is in excellent condition with no noted issues.

tagged 43R 37W
chest: 46
shoulders: 19.5
sleeves: 24.25 (at least 2" to add)
length: 30.5
trouser waist: 37 (could add 1")
inseam: 29.5 (+1.5" in hem)
cuffs: 1.75"

$35 shipped





*36R Burberry balmacaan*
This is the classic "Made in England" cotton/poly model that includes the matching zip-out 100% wool liner. I purchased this from ebay and the seller was way way off on the measurements. The pocket tag is missing but the tag Burberry sews under their neck label indicates this is a 36R (and the liner is similarly tagged a 44R, which is most likely the British sizing). I am a 40R and this fits me snug with just an OCBD, so it will work well for a 36R that wants to wear it over a suit jacket or sweater.

It is in good shape but needs a trip to the cleaners. The liner looks perfect and zips smoothly. Upon close inspection, I found a two small snags near the bottom and some small white marks that may come out with cleaning (please see the pics with a quarter as a size reference).

chest: 45
length: 40
raglan sleeve: 32*

*I took the measurement from the back of the neck down, as you would measure a dress shirt. I wear a 33 sleeve shirt and I think the 32 is accurate

$25 shipped


----------



## Congresspark

The Rancourts are withdrawn. I apologize for any inconvenience to interested parties. The Gokey/Orvis Sauvage are still available.



Congresspark said:


> Two pairs of shoes for sale. Both mine (not thrifted), both 2-3 years old.
> 
> 1. Orvis Gokey Sauvage Oxfords. Size 14 (and I'd guess a medium / D; not marked). I bought these hoping they'd work for a size 13, but they are just enough too large to be noticeable. Very slight heel wear on the vibram sole. https://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y387/jordan_smith24/IMG_0865_zps76c5117d.jpg
> 
> 2. Rancourt pennies (from Brooks). Size 13 (again medium/D at my estimate, since that's my usual, and they fit well). Slight heel wear on the camp sole. These are very nice, but I've discovered the truth about myself. I just wear LLB Bluchers, pretty much all the time. After thirty plus years, you'd think I'd have figured that out. WITHDRAWN.
> 
> Both made in USA and in decent condition; they'll clean up well. I'd like $75 each including shipping in the continental USA; $125 for both pairs. Let me know by pm if you'd like more detailed pics.


----------



## imme

An older gentleman that lived nearby passed away recently and his estate sale was today. There were a ton of jackets that I believe were sizes 46-50 (one of the jackets looked much smaller than the others and it was a 42S; the others had hangers that listed sizes 46-50; admittedly, I did not bother to check the tags on them because they were way above my size). I could not spend much time there, since they were wrapping up. There was a stack of ~10-12 flat caps, as well as a couple other hats (fedoras?). A couple large wingtips and captoe shoes were also available, but I couldn't read the size (perhaps size 8-9? They were a bit big for me). I did get a couple pristine 100% cashmere scarves, a half dozen pristine silk pocket squares, and two wool ties for $4 each, though .

While I do not know for sure, they may allow interested people to go back over the weekend to check out the remaining clothing. Would there be any specific interest in any of those items? If there would be, I can check into it. The downside is that I don't think I would be able to take photos or measurements while I'm there, unless I buy them all and take the photos in my place.


----------



## AshScache

I'm very interested in anything size 48 or otherwise between 46 and 50.


----------



## Reuben

I think it's safe to say there's going to be a lot of interest there. I'd say the odds of an antique collector having a very nice selection of classic clothes is high. I'm in for tweeds in around a 46L and other interesting things in that size as well. Triple extra mega dibs on Go-to-Hell items like a patchwork tweed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imme

AshScache said:


> I'm very interested in anything size 48 or otherwise between 46 and 50.


I would only be able to go by the tagged size. Were there any particular styles/colors/brands you were interested in? The family members might be in the process of finishing wrapping up - I could potentially drop by again and take a quick look around. Their prices were very reasonable. One thought that crossed my mind was to just buy them all and then offer up everything to people here. The only downside is that I haven't mailed a parcel in a long time, so I'm not sure about what that would cost.


----------



## bigwordprof

I would be interested in anything tagged 50 or 50L.


----------



## bigwordprof

Also, most garments can be mailed for no more than $10-15 via USPS.


----------



## imme

There are quite a few marked 50R and some marked 46R and 48R. Quite a few came hair, but also some wool ones. A few are stafford executive, while a couple others are regular stafford, Hagar, herzberg, and one other


----------



## imme

Should I just buy all ~14 jackets and offer them up to the members here?


----------



## AshScache

I knew bigwordprof and reub would chime in quick. What are you thinking price wise?


----------



## Reuben

imme said:


> I would only be able to go by the tagged size. Were there any particular styles/colors/brands you were interested in? The family members might be in the process of finishing wrapping up - I could potentially drop by again and take a quick look around. Their prices were very reasonable. One thought that crossed my mind was to just buy them all and then offer up everything to people here. The only downside is that I haven't mailed a parcel in a long time, so I'm not sure about what that would cost.


Medium flat-rate box is $12.35 and can fit 2-3 jackets or a suit and maybe a jacket.


----------



## Reuben

imme said:


> Should I just buy all ~14 jackets and offer them up to the members here?


Probably not a bad idea, not necessarily a good one though I wouldn't be surprised if the family would offer you a really good bulk deal since they're wrapping it up.


----------



## AshScache

Reuben said:


> Medium flat-rate box is $12.35 and can fit 2-3 jackets or a suit and maybe a jacket.


11.30 if you buy postage through usps.com

I'd be interested in any 48 R suits in decent material made in the USA. Some tweeds or other sport coats too.


----------



## AshScache

It all depends on what you're looking to get out of each one...the audience is limited but the three of us, at least, are buyers.


----------



## imme

AshScache said:


> I knew bigwordprof and reub would chime in quick. What are you thinking price wise?


It would be thrift store-esque pricing (plus shipping), and if someone could help me sort out the best way to mail them out to people, I would appreciate it. _When it comes to jackets, I am admittedly not the most experienced person (I would love to be as good as TD, but alas...)_. At the moment, assuming shipping costs $15, these would each be no more than $30 CONUS (less if they give me a deal for buying them all).

Here is a photo of the jackets:


----------



## Takai

I would be in on a few flat caps, and probably the other hats if they aren't too expensive and in my size. On Flat caps Im a M-L and usually around 7 1/4- 7 1/2 in numbers.


----------



## imme

Takai said:


> I would be in on a few flat caps, and probably the other hats if they aren't too expensive and in my size. On Flat caps Im a M-L and usually around 7 1/4- 7 1/2 in numbers.


I didn't look at the flat caps when I went the second time, but the other hats were on the larger size (one was an XL 100% wool Pendleton that looked to be in very good condition to my untrained eye).


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I wear 46L and would interested in any of the larger caps. I wear a 7/3-8 or 7-1/2


----------



## alric

I'm always looking for flat caps and other hats (in L/XL, 7 3/8), but can't promise I'd be interested in these specific ones without pictures unfortunately. The same goes for the shoes, if they're really size 9 - interest, but can't guarantee a purchase. I understand if that's not guarantee enough to buy.


----------



## imme

Fiddlermatt said:


> I wear 46L and would interested in any of the larger caps. I wear a 7/3-8 or 7-1/2


I believe all the jackets except for one were marked as R. I apologize, but I have never looked into flat caps before and I did not check pit the ones they had. But, the size on his Pendleton hat was XL (I'm not sure how that corresponds with the numerical sizes).

I did get the phone number for one person that was willing to let me back in over the weekend during certain hours to check out stuff more, in case I wanted to buy anything.


----------



## imme

alric said:


> I'm always looking for flat caps and other hats (in L/XL, 7 3/8), but can't promise I'd be interested in these specific ones without pictures unfortunately. The same goes for the shoes, if they're really size 9 - interest, but can't guarantee a purchase. I understand if that's not guarantee enough to buy.


It's completely understandable.


----------



## AshScache

I'd be in on both caps and some of those sport coats depending on size. I like the windowpane in the center and the glen plaid towards the left. Xl and 7 1/4'caps/hats. I could end up sending you quite a bit of $$


----------



## imme

AshScache said:


> I'd be in on both caps and some of those sport coats depending on size. I like the windowpane in the center and the glen plaid towards the left. Xl and 7 1/4'caps/hats. I could end up sending you quite a bit of $$


Haha, that would be fine. Many of you have been very helpful and kind to me and one member in particular (momsdoc) reminded me of something that led me to make a big change my life that I really had to make. In light of that, I'm not trying to make a profit on this, I'm just wanting to contribute something.

Now that I see your sig, I remember taking a quick peek at the dress shirts that were also hanging, but didn't spend any time looking at the condition, quality, sizes, or brands.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Look what I found at Goodwill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Vintage lineman / logger style high boots IN MY SIZE, lol.


Wicked pissa find!


----------



## Trad-ish

@imme

I'm in the 46-48 range and I'm interested as well.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Unlined collar
Made in USA

16.5 x 33

$22 conus


----------



## imme

Trad-ish said:


> @imme
> 
> I'm in the 46-48 range and I'm interested as well.


I think there's pretty good interest in the jackets and some in the caps and dress shirts as well. I'll try to get back in this weekend and make an offer on all the jackets. I'll also check out the hats, caps, and dress shirts. I already mentioned the brands I saw on the jackets (mostly stafford/stafford executive), but if you guys have particular sizes/brands/colors/etc of jackets/hats/caps/dress shirts that you would be interested in, please PM me so that I can try to keep track. It will also help me decide if there's enough interest to warrant buying the dress shirts and caps (once I get back in to check out items again).


----------



## CMDC

Beautiful shawl lapel, single button, unvented dinner jacket from Huntsman of Savile Row
Grosgrain lapel and cuffs

With blackwatch trousers this will make for a dashing ensemble.

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24.5

$55 conus


----------



## CMDC

Here's another overcoat--let's see if we can make this a clean three sales out of three. This one for a larger gent. Excellent condition

Brooks Brothers dark olive wool overcoat
Made in USA
3 button front

Pit to Pit: 25
Shoulder: 21.5
Length BoC: 40.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +2

$70 conus


----------



## scott w

imme said:


> I believe all the jackets except for one were marked as R. I apologize, but I have never looked into flat caps before and I did not check pit the ones they had. But, the size on his Pendleton hat was XL (I'm not sure how that corresponds with the numerical sizes).
> 
> I did get the phone number for one person that was willing to let me back in over the weekend during certain hours to check out stuff more, in case I wanted to buy anything.


I'll look at 50r's

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## imme

scott w said:


> I'll look at 50r's
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know. I have added that to my list .


----------



## imme

I forgot to add that there was also a collection of about a dozen glass aftershave bottles for sale - most were Royal Lime, Royal Bay Rum, or Royal Spice and still had the little leaf in them. They are solid glass bottles with heavy lids. They looked like these bottles: https://www.dann-online.com/Sweaters/Royal_Lyme_Collection.jpg

I don't know how much shipping would be, but if there's interest, I could also buy that for someone. I was considering getting it for myself because they were pretty cool, but my place is already jam packed.


----------



## Sgpearl

imme said:


> Would there be any specific interest in any of those items?


Absolutely. I would like a couple pristine 100% cashmere scarves, a half dozen pristine silk pocket squares, and two wool ties for $4 each, please


----------



## imme

Sgpearl said:


> Absolutely. I would like a couple pristine 100% cashmere scarves, a half dozen pristine silk pocket squares, and two wool ties for $4 each, please


Haha, you know what they say about great minds! (I wouldn't mind getting those again, either )

There was a big group of items that was marked $4 - I bought most of them . But, there were still many more that didn't have tags. Based on how the clothing I saw was priced, I believe the untagged accessories and other clothing would also be quite reasonable.

There were a ton of silk ties and a couple poly, but they were all wider than I usually wear and the keepers just said "100$ pure silk" and listed no manufacturer, except for a couple (one was a bugatti). There were also suspenders, but they were of the alligator clip variety, so I glossed over them.

Anyway, I'm planning to set up a time to go back tomorrow and make an offer on items that people would be interested in, so if there is more interest, please PM me. I may not reply until evening, though.


----------



## bigwordprof

I would be interested in the caps as well. I would need 7 3/4 or greater. The jackets look interesting, though if they are not long sizes it will depend on measurements.


----------



## TDI GUY

*Unworn Lands End Hyde Park OCBD 16 x 34*

On offer here are two blue Lands End Hyde Park OCBDs size 16x34. These were purchased recently by me, washed, hung dry, but never worn. 








The only reason I am selling these is that I am between a 15.5 and 16 in the neck and these proved to be just a bit too big for me. I'd rather see them go to someone else than to spend the time trying to shrink them down to the right size.

These currently retail for $49.00 each, so let's say $60 shipped CONUS for both. Just looking to recoup some money so I can replace them. On that note, I'd be open to a trade if anyone had J.Press or Brooks OCBD 16 x 34, preferably in regular fit but I'd probably be open to trad fit, too.

Please pm with interest.

Thanks!


----------



## jkidd41011

The Size 42 BB Madison suit is claimed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

LE red & white seersucker pants
really great crinkle on the fabric; extra seersuckery
36" x 29"
no rips, holes stains or tears
flat front and plain hems

$30 shipped CONUS

PM me if you have any questions

photobucket album here--> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/LEseersuckerpants


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Lacoste Tennis Sweater

Tagged a Medium

21.5" P2P
24" BoC
33" Sleeves, measures like a shirt

$35 shipped CONUS

PM me if you have any questions

Photobucket album--> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/LEseersuckerpants/LacosteTennisSweater


----------



## sskim3

*Southwick Jacket 50L*

Nice Southwick Jacket. Not sure if its a sports coat or orphan, but if its an orphan, i think it can pass as an off jacket. Material feels like wool/silk blend, but no material label. Feels half canvassed and it great shape. Asking $35 OBO

Measurements

Chest 52
Waist 52
Shoulder 21
Sleeve 26 
Length 35


----------



## imme

Just to update everyone interested in the estate sale items: I will be going back tomorrow (Saturday) morning to check out and buy items that people are interested in (tentatively: all the jackets, all the caps/hats, some aftershave bottles, and possibly dress shirts, pocket squares, and scarves). So, if there are any items you are interested in, please PM me to let me know ASAP so that I can add them to my list. Thanks!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*I could proxy a Polo RL XL cardigan sweater*

If any one's interested, I could proxy a Polo Ralph Lauren cardigan sweater, sized XL in a very nice light brown color, wool and cashmere. The cardigan was in pristine condition with no obvious pilling. If any one would like to see pictures, please let me know. Cost would be $40 shipped anywhere within North America.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Country Club cotton sweater vest in light green
Size M
Like new condition

$26 conus



















This is an interesting relic back from when Gap made some quality stuff. This sweater is in virtually pristine condition--no stretching or piling. There is no country of origin tag but I would not be surprised if it were made in Scotland. A few months back I sold a Gap made in Scotland Shetland from around the same era. This measures to be ba about a large-ish small or a small-ish medium.

Gap lambswool sweater

Pit to Pit: 20
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 34

$25 conus










Jeff Rose long sleeve cotton button down sport shirt
Size M
Made in USA

$22 conus


----------



## Monocle

This is one of many suits I have in the business suit variety in 40R, but nice quality. A classic black on navy Makers' Brooksease 2 button. It is in clean and excellent condition. My total price is shipped (Priority Flat rate $12.35 included, as it is the most efficient way I have found to ship suits). _PM me with any questions. _Tagged 40R. Looks like it may have been taken in a tad in width. Check measurements.

*Jacket:* *p2p* 21.5 *L* 31 *Shoulder* 19.5 *Sleeve* 24 (room to let 1+")
*Trousers: W *32 (+1.5)* Ins *31 (+.75)cuffed * [os *42* rise *11.5* thigh *13.5 *cuff width *9] *Trades always welcome! ** $39.00 CONUS shipped!*


----------



## Bohan

I have some of those hangers. I didn't know you're supposed to put the bar through the loops.


----------



## Pentheos

Bohan said:


> I have some of those hangers. I didn't know you're supposed to put the bar through the loops.


I don't think you are. It's for the sale.


----------



## Bohan

Oh...


----------



## hooker4186

Price drops on what's left.

First off, a really nice vintage Alan Paine Fair Isle sweater. Shetland wool, tagged a 42 but fits more like a 38. Asking *$25 *shipped.
Chest: 19"
Length: 24"









Full album:


http://imgur.com/DiAoe


And a few caps - looking for *$15 *shipped each, or if you want both I can do $25:
Hats of Ireland Blackwatch, size 7 1/4









Album:


http://imgur.com/k0keK


Harris Tweed by Pitlochry. Size L/59-60CM 








Album:


http://imgur.com/ymMQW


H. Freeman and Sons Custom jacket - brown prince of Wales check Loro Piana Fabric - Looking for *$40* shipped.
Untagged, but the size correlates roughly to a 42R. 
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"








Album:


http://imgur.com/bnNrs


Brooks Brothers Belt - 36 waist, excellent condition, no significant cracking or creasing. Asking *$20* shipped.
Length from end of buckle to center hole: 37"
Width: 1 3/8"









Album:
https://imgur.com/a/bdHcP


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates - offers welcome.*

Lands End A&S tie
Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

$15 > $14* > $12.50*

Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking $25 > $23* > $21*


44L Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit

Jacket measures: 
18.75" shoulders
22.5" pit to pit
26" sleeves (+3 underneath)
32" length BOC

Trousers:
38" waist (completely let out)
31" inseam + 1.75" cuffs

There are some issues with the suit. The lining issues should be easily fixable -- 
-Lining is loose at the rear vent. (pictured)
-Lining is loose in each sleeve. (pictured)
-One of the trouser pockets are frayed. (pictured)

$45 > $40* > $35* shipped CONUS or offer.



16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking $21 > $17 > $15* > $13.50
*


Southwick 3/2 sack tweed ~42R
Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC

Asking $40 > $34 > $30* > $28 *or offer




*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $40> $34 > $30 *> $28 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34
Made in Jamaica 
Asking $20 > $16 > $14 > $12.50 or offer


Robert Talbot for Christopher LTD necktie
3" width. Christopher LTD is a defunct local trad men's store here in Cincinnati.
Asking $13.50 > $10 > $8 > $7 or offer.


Brooks Brothers foulard tie

-navy with red/gold flowers
-100% silk, made in USA
-3.25" width
Asking $15 > $14 conus

Ralph Lauren Polo paisley tie

-100% silk, made in USA
-3 5/8" width
-Asking $15 > $14

Here's a link to my thread in the Sales Forum for a *Lot of 4 BB (slim fit, must iron) OCBDs in 16-35*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-BROOKS-BROTHERS-SLIM-FIT-OCBD-16-35-LIKE-NEW


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$15 Hand Blocked in England 100% Silk. The tie is a dark paisley in Olive, Blue, Red and Tan. It has a hunting theme over the top of it. No stains or holes and the stitching is all secure. It measures 58" x 3.5"

https://postimg.org/image/m125d914j/ https://postimg.org/image/knaihy1v7/ https://postimg.org/image/w0x1t5cdv/ https://postimg.org/image/8nz0amwab/

$45 Polo Tweed Sportcoat 40R A thick and sturdy Harris-like tweed. This is an older model, I would guess from the 1970's and is tagged as a 40R. It does fit a touch smaller on me. It will work fine for a 40R, but if you are on the slim side or perhaps a 39 you should be fine. It is a 2 button, subtly darted, fully lined and has a center vent. The size tag has come loose, but is still in the pocket. Please check the measurements below. No holes or stains and the lining is in good shape.
Chest 21
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 25 +1
Length from BOC30.5

https://postimg.org/image/5bdqkmlmb/ https://postimg.org/image/5bishqrxv/ https://postimg.org/image/ohvzkx8fn/

$22 BB Fun Shirt Medium Clean and ready to go. The previous owners name is in the neck, but that is all.
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/et3u9tblf/ https://postimg.org/image/4mzu4kgkz/

$22 BB OCBD Made in USA 16/33 Clean and ready to go.
Neck 16
Chest 25
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/ertwge9rn/ https://postimg.org/image/3w2il1otv/

$21 LL Bean Striped OCBD 17/34 Clean all over. Made in the USA. 60/40 Cotton Blend.
Neck 17
Chest 26
Shoulders 20
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/fwnylrw8j/ https://postimg.org/image/krhnk1uk3/

$21 Gant OCBD 16.5/34 Made in USA 100% Cotton Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16 1/4
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/vm3ozq31v/ https://postimg.org/image/bsrl70po3/

$13 BB Repp Tie 57 x 3.25 Burgundy, Yellow, Tan and Navy. Clean and in great shape.
https://postimg.org/image/5k69dfs37/ https://postimg.org/image/58ot0obn7/

$32 Fine Wale Corduroy Sack Sportcoat ~42L Made by Gordon of Philadelphia for The Gentry. 3/2, Sack, patch pockets and a center vent. Really neat nautical lining. Color in the pics is about 95% there. It is just a hair more brown than in the pictures. Overall in fine shape. No stains or holes and the lining is intact. Not tagged, but please note these measurements.....
Chest 22.5
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
Length from BOC 31.5
https://postimg.org/image/m3cdp892r/ https://postimg.org/image/kctcnqrjn/ https://postimg.org/image/xwa6tg5ir/

$32 Southwick for Graham and Gunn 40R/S A great piece! Fuzzy and tweedy in a Char-Navy with a brown windowpane. Half lined, center vent, two button. Not tagged but please note these measurements...
Chest 21
Shoulders 18
Sleeve from Shoulder 23 + 1.5"
Length from BOC 30.5
https://postimg.org/image/pim4ftcs3/ https://postimg.org/image/5t8fh3u9f/ https://postimg.org/image/5dx5o38c3/

$40 Hickey Freeman 42R A fine sport coat that does not look dated even though it was not manufactured within the last few hours. Black and white glen plaid in 85/15 Wool Cashmere Blend. Clean and in great shape. Two Buttons and a center vent. Tagged as a 42R and the measurements are below.
Chest 22.5
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5 + 1.5"
Length from BOC 31
https://postimg.org/image/cieyx4flf/ https://postimg.org/image/e4zl4m29f/ https://postimg.org/image/62607171v/

$32 Scotch House Sportcoat ~40s A great coat. Two Buttons, Center Vent, fully lined, and three patch pockets. The colors in the pics are very close to the item in person. I believe it is 100% midweight wool, but it is not tagged. Very clean with no stains or holes. It is not tagged but the measurements are.....
Chest 21
Shoulders 18
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.75 + 1"
Length from BOC 29.
https://postimg.org/image/unrxb6f3n/ https://postimg.org/image/92munkicz/ https://postimg.org/image/mxl561cs3/

$32 Corbin Tweed plaid sportcoat Made in USA ~42R A lovely glen plaid tweed from Corbin. Two Buttons, Center Vent and Half-lined. The colors are Tan, Cream and an Olive Green. No holes or stains. The coat is not sized but the measurements are.....
Chest 22
Shoulders 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 25+ 1.5"
Length from BOC 31
https://postimg.org/image/plfndic4z/ https://postimg.org/image/w48hqfoc3/ https://postimg.org/image/ymu6r4a2b/


----------



## imme

For everyone that was waiting for me to purchase the estate sale items, it's done! I have not yet had a chance to go through all of them or take measurements, but I ended up purchasing over a dozen jackets, a few hats/caps, a snakeskin belt, several pocket squares, scarves, sweaters/cardigans (some 100% cashmere, some 100% wool), a two pairs of shoes (one is labeled Florsheim Imperial and the other is has a similar build, though no brand marking that I could find with a quick once-over), and a single dress shirt (all the others were in good condition, but much lower quality and polyester blends). I also, on my way out, noticed several beautiful London Fog coats that looked to be in great condition and in similar sizes as the jackets (I believe most were around size 46). So, I bought those, too! Overall, I purchased ~4 dozen items today that I would like to make available to all of you. (Needless to say, I spent more than I was expecting to, but there were so many nice things and the prices were reasonable! I wish that he would have been ~10 sizes smaller so that the jackets would fit me!)

I found out today that even before they held the sale, the family donated over 80% of this gentleman's clothing (including all of his pants)! Regardless, I purchased many more fantastic items today. It will take me some time to catalog what all I bought, but I will get to it as soon as I can.

If you have a particular interest in certain items, please PM me and I can prioritize those items to get measured first. I do have a list of people that messaged me previously and they will get preference. I apologize in advance if my posting/listing style is not perfect, this will be my first ever attempt at listing clothing for sale. My sartorial experience is also limited, so I welcome all suggestions and information you wish to share with me. I will try to keep prices as low as possible to make these items accessible to all - I'm not trying to make money on this, but I would also rather not lose money.


----------



## dschmidt13

*Editing for SOLD items and PRICE DROPS!
Assume good condition for my items, I will inform about flaws. *
*All shipping is CONUS!*

1. *Vintage Harris Tweed Blazer - Estimated 42R Sportcoat*
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 22" 
Shoulder: 17.5" 
Sleeve from pit: 17.25" 
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" 
Length from BoC: 30"
- Quarter lined
- Single vent
$30>*$25* Shipped

















2. *SOLD **Ralph Ralph Lauren Puppystooth Silk/wool Blend 44L *​
3. *Ralph Ralph Lauren - Loro Piana Camelhair - Blazer - 42R*
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 21.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Length from BoC: 29.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder): 23.25"

Characteristics:
- Loro Piana fabric
- 100% Camelhair
- dual vented
- Half lined
$45>*$40* shipped















[/URL][/IMG]









4. *Silverstone by Arnold Brandt - 100% Cashmere - Maroon - 42L - Blazer*
Measurements: 
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length from BoC: 32.5"
Shoulder to shoulder (from seams): 19.25"

Characteristics: 
- not vented
- 3 button
- 100% cashmere
$40>*$35* Shipped









5. *Southwick estimated 40R - 3/2 Roll - Tan - Blazer*
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from Back of collar: 30" 
Shoulder: 18.5"

Characteristics: 
- 3/2 roll
- single vent
$25>*$20* shipped

















6. *Hickey Freeman Customized Clothing Glenplaid - Gray Suit with navy windowpane accent - 44L*
Size: 
Jacket: 44L
Pants: 40x31

Measurements:
Jacket:
Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length from Back of collar: 31.5

Pants:
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31"
Rise: 11.75"
Cuff: 1.5"
1 and 1/8" of extra fabric to be let out

*lining looks like it was repaired,* but works just fine

Characteristics:
- Hand sewn button holes
- single vent
- pants are double pleated
- pants have suspender buttons
$60>*$50* Shipped

























7. *Boss Hugo Boss Suit 44R Navy Summer Weight Suit*
Not the tradliest, but a good suit nonetheless
Jacket size: 44R
Pants size: 33 x 28.5 with a rise of 12" (from crotch seam to top of waistband)

Meaning the pants inseam would fit more like a 33 x 30, and the pants are cuffed so they could be let out an additional 1.5" if needed!

In amazing condition. A great lightweight wool blend fabric (95% wool)

The jacket is not vented but is fully lined. 
The pants are pleated and cuffed. 
$35>*$30* shipped









8. *J Crew Striped Tie - Navy/Red - 100% Silk*
Length: 60"
Width: 3.5"
Made from English silk
Made in the USA
$20>*$15* shipped









9. *Allen Edmond "Sanford" - 11.5E - Captoe Dress Shoe*
- Minor scuffing
- slight wear on the soles
- usual wear/creasing
*Shoe trees not included*
$50>*$45* shipped









10. *SOLD* Allen Edmond "Lombard" Black Wingtip Dress Shoe - 9D

11. *Recent Sir Pendleton - L - Plaid Green/Blue/White - Wool*
- 2 snap closures pockets on the chest
- all snap closures except the neck button
- 100% wool with nylon lining
- Sir Pendleton model
$35>*$30* shipped















​​


----------



## rpfey

Requesting BB OCBD (15) in blue or white -- not too particular about sleeve length, as I roll them up anyhow.


----------



## Garasaki

Vintage Navy Overcoat
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$75 shipped or offer











Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$15 shipped


----------



## imme

*AAAC Estate Sale:*

I am still trying to work out shipping, as far as what size flat rate boxes each item requires, so please bear with me. *For now, most prices are listed WITHOUT shipping - the cost of shipping would be the cost of the smallest priority mail box that the item(s) would fit into*. If you have experience with shipping various clothing items, I welcome your suggestions as far as what items can fit into each flat rate shipping box size and I can start shifting prices to CONUS (and I will indicate if a listed price is CONUS). I have ordered USPS Priority Mail shipping supplies, so I am expecting them to arrive early this coming week.

*Payment*: At this time, I can accept payments through *Amazon Payments *(https://payments.amazon.com/personal/money), *electronic person-to-person **bank transfer* (many US banks offer this as a free, secure service without revealing your account information to the recipient), or *traditional check* (from more established members).

My turnaround time to ship will probably not be instant and may take up to a week (I will do my best to be as fast as possible), depending on how my schedule is. Your understanding is appreciated. I am motivated to sell and ship items quickly, since my apartment is small and already crowded.

Due to the sheer volume of items and a lack of time, I will initially post images of each item along with the tagged size. If there is interest, I can later provide measurements for specific items.

The direct Photobucket link to all items is here: https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/library/AAAC estate
I started rotating photos in Photobucket, but then stopped after I realized that the changes are not reflected when I post the images here.

*Belts:
*https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/slideshow/AAAC%20estate/Belts
*
1) Snakeskin belt on plush cowhide
$15 CONUS
*

*Pocket squares:** If you buy multiple pocket squares, just ask me to combine shipping to save you money! If eBay listings are to be believed, many or all of these pocket squares may be vintage. I have a few more pocket squares that I purchased for myself from the same sale. I have come to realize that would not even wear one on an annual basis, so I am willing to sell them. I do not yet have photos, but can take them if there is interest. Most are solid colors. 
**
1) Ashear. Silk. Hand-rolled in Italy. *Black with a red/gold/tan pattern.
*$8** - Sold, pending funds
*
*
2) Dumont. Silk. Made in Italy.* Black with red/gold/tan pattern. Tag does not specify manufacturer, but RN lookup does.
*$8** - Sold, pending funds
*
*
3) Handcraft Inc. Silk. Made in Italy. Tan with brown/gold/yellow pattern. *Tag does not specify manufacturer, but RN lookup does.
*$15 CONUS
*
*
4) Dumont. Silk. Made in Italy. Dark rim, each quadrant is its own cooler color.
$6 - Sold, pending funds
*
*
5) Hand block printed. Silk. Tan with red pattern.* Made in England. No manufacturer listed
*$4 ** - Sold, pending funds
*
*
6) Damon. Silk. Hand-rolled in Italy. Abstract pattern.
$15 CONUS
*
*
7) Pure silk. Made in Italy. Dark blue with pattern. *The scarf is a deep, rich, dark blue. The photo makes the shade of blue appear much lighter than it truly is. No manufacturer listed on tag.
*$8 - Sold, pending funds
*

*Hats and Caps:
**
1) Pendleton 100% virgin wool XL fedora - green/tan
$12 - Sold, pending confirmed interest from member (and active waitlist)
*
*
2) Corduroy(?) XL fedora - brown. *There is some dirt/dust visible on the front part of the inner rim. I have not tried to clean it.
*$11*

*
3) Failsworth wool flat cap - grey/green tweed.* The cap is tweed on the top and on the brim, but the base part of the cap actually has a stretchy weave. So, while its resting size is small, it can stretch quite a bit. There is no tagged size.
*$17 CONUS
*
*
4) Lake of the Isles Fine Headwear XL flat cap - brown/charcoal.* The material is not indicated. It has a (faux?)fur-lined flap that is concealed, but that can be folded down to keep the neck and ears warm.
*$8 - Sold, pending funds
*
*
5) Country Gentleman Large flat cap - navy (or black? It is difficult to tell). Cashmere (75%)-Wool (25%) blend. *Made in Italy.
*$10 - Sold, pending funds
*

*Dress Shirts:
**
1) Tommy Hilfiger 17.5/34-35 XL - vertical multicolor stripes. *100% cotton. Looks new, except that it has a laundromat tag on it (it was well-starched)!
*$9*
*

2) **Tommy Hilfiger 17/34-35 XL TLC The Lifetime Collar - white with small light blue checks.* It has a tiny orange stain to the right of one of the buttons on the front (as shown in the photo). I have not tried to remove it.
*$3*


*Scarves:
**
1) Maban of Scotland pure new wool red/green plaid scarf*. It looks like something small may be stuck on the scarf (as seen in the last photo). I have not tried to remove it, but it looks like it would come out easily.
*$17 CONUS*


*2) Rich black lined scarf(?) with embossed floral and paisley patterns*. It is quite short and I'm not entirely sure if this is even a scarf, but whatever it is, it's beautiful! The outer side has the embossed pattern, while the inner side is soft. Both short edges of the scarf are open. There are no tags that I can see anywhere on this. If this does not get any takers, I would be very happy to keep it for myself or give it to a friend as a gift. (Even as I type this, I'm debating just keeping it!)
*$17 CONUS*

*
3) Clubfellow Cashmé Acrylic scarf.* I was so happy to find (what I thought was) a cashmere scarf for someone here that I misread the label. Oops. Regardless, this is still a nice looking scarf. It does have pilling in a few areas (as shown in the photos).
*$12 CONUS*


*Shoes:** Each pair of shoes has its own trees in them - if they fit in the shipping box, I can include them for an additional $3/pair.**
1) Florsheim Imperial black wingtips.* Has metal taps on the soles. Size unmarked, but measures 12.25" x 4.5".
*$16*


*2) Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips.* There are signs of metal taps having previously been on the soles. There is a small bump on the inner left shoe, as well as a small crack on the same shoe (both shown below). Size unmarked, but measures 12.25" x 4.5".
*$15*


*Sweaters:
**
1) Clubfellow red XL cardigan. 100% lambswool.* The buttons are nice, but some show a little wear.
*$13*

*
2) Field Gear grey XL cardigan. This is a heavy sweater made of **100% merino wool**.
$11*

*
3) 111 STATE grey XL cardigan. This is also a heavy sweater made of 100% extra fine merino wool**.
$13*

*
4) Gran Sasso blue/grey XL polo sweater. Made in Italy of merino ultrafine cashmere.
$15*


*Sportcoats:* *As far as I can tell, all are in very good to excellent condition (mostly excellent). All are also fully lined inside. The first photos for each sportcoat was taken with all of buttons closed, except for the bottom button. All sportcoats are only $13+cost of shipping! Save money by buying more!

1) Stafford tweed 50R. 4-button cuffs. 60% wool, 20% Nylon, 20% Camelhair*

*
2) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. The label is VERY faded, but the material is 53% silk, 35% wool, 12% nylon.*

*
3) Austin Reed for Dayton 48R. **4-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in the USA.*

*
4) Stafford 50R. 3-button cuffs. 100% pure new wool. Made in South Africa.
*

*5) Evan-Picone50R. 4-button cuffs. 100% camelhair.
**

6) Sta̅te ments (statements) 46R. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.
**

7) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. "Pure wool". It still has the laundromat tag on it.
**

8) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.
**

9) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.
**

10) Nino Cerruti Rue Royale. 3-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in USA. The buttons look better in real life - I had a hard time capturing the buttons. No tagged size.
**

11) Stafford Executive 50R. 4-button cuffs. 95% wool, 5% cashmere. Made in South Africa.
*
*
12) Stafford Executive 46R. 100% camelhair. This is one of my favorite sportcoats of the group, but alas, it is 10 sizes too large for me.
*
*
13) Lauren Ralph Lauren for Macy's 42S. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.
*







*

14) Stafford 50R. 4-button cuffs. **100% camelhair. **This is my favorite sportcoat of the group, but it is also much too large for me.
**

15) Stafford 48R. 4-button cuffs. 52% silk, 48% wool. This has a tiny stain on the right sleeve (as shown below). I have not tried to remove it.
*

*Jackets:* *As far as I can tell, all are in excellent condition (though #4 has a small smudge on the right sleeve, as shown in the photo). I truly wish these jackets would have been my size.
**
1) London Fog 46R. I believe this is navy blue. Beautiful coat with a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.
$16
*
*
2) Towne by London Fog XL Regular. Green with pink/red along the inner edges. Coat has a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.*
*$13
*
*
3) London Fog by Greenwood 46R. Tan-colored. Shell only.
$13
*
*
4) 40R. Greenish tan-colored. Has a small smudge on the left arm (as shown below).* No manufacturer listed that I could see. I really liked this jacket and tried it on, but it was far too large for me .
*$13*

*
5) 50R. Off-white color. Has a full, warm inner lining. This jacket is VERY HEAVY! *I almost tweaked my shoulder picking this one up because I didn't realize it would be so heavy. No manufacturer listed that I could see.
*$15*


----------



## Sgpearl

wacolo said:


> All Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!
> 
> $15 Hand Blocked in England 100% Silk. The tie is a dark paisley in Olive, Blue, Red and Tan. It has a hunting theme over the top of it. No stains or holes and the stitching is all secure. It measures 58" x 3.5"


That is a lovely tie, Wacolo, but I don't think I could pull it off. I would look like I was trying to dress up as an Englishman!


----------



## FLMike

wacolo said:


> $40 Hickey Freeman 42R A *recent piece* and a classic.
> https://postimg.org/image/62607171v/


Huh? The last of the Jacobson's stores were liquidated in 2002. Just fyi....


----------



## wacolo

FLCracka said:


> Huh? The last of the Jacobson's stores were liquidated in 2002. Just fyi....


My apologies for the unintentional deception. I have corrected the listing.


----------



## carpetbagger

Saw this at Goodwill today during its 50% off sale. I actually saw it a week or so ago and it was still available as of this afternoon. It is not my ideal pattern, but I have noticed some of you really like critter ties. This one still has it's Field and Stream tag on it. If any of you want it, I can go get it on Sundsy. The normal price is $1.99, but they are having a 50% off sale as I mentioned earlier. If anyone wants it, pm me and I will get it and send it out later this week (probably in a small padded envelope to keep costs down). I will send a pic of the two receipts so you will know the total cost. Here are the pics (I passed on that red/black/green/yellow tie you see in pic 1; I can pick that up, too):





Detail of the tonal fowl


Tag


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> My apologies for the unintentional deception. I have corrected the listing.


For what it is worth, I consider anything made in the 21st century "recent".


----------



## imme

It took almost the entire day, but my thread for the goodies I picked up at the estate sale is complete! I will update prices with CONUS once I determine what will fit into each size priority mail box.

I apologize for showing the partial listings, but my browser kept crashing and I didn't want to continue losing everything I had been putting together.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1506206#post1506206


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Imme you are to be commended for taking such a plunge and taking the time photograph and list everything.


----------



## imme

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Imme you are to be commended for taking such a plunge and taking the time photograph and list everything.


Thanks for the support . I admit, it was a lot more exhausting than I anticipated, but I thought it would be a good way to give back a little to the AAAC community - the prices listed are pretty much what I paid (give or take a dollar or two for a couple items, since I didn't remember the exact amount I paid for them).

As I mentioned before, my sartorial knowledge is still in its infancy, so if anyone has information to add (about the particular style, pattern, or history of an item, for example), please let me know and I would be happy to add the information.


----------



## Sgpearl

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Imme you are to be commended for taking such a plunge and taking the time photograph and list everything.


Very much agreed.


----------



## vwguy

imme said:


> Thanks for the support . I admit, it was a lot more exhausting than I anticipated, but I thought it would be a good way to give back a little to the AAAC community - the prices listed are pretty much what I paid (give or take a dollar or two for a couple items, since I didn't remember the exact amount I paid for them).


Don't forget to paid it a little bit just to make sure you don't get shorted by paypal fees, etc.

Brian


----------



## imme

vwguy said:


> Don't forget to paid it a little bit just to make sure you don't get shorted by paypal fees, etc.
> 
> Brian


Thanks for the reminder (I've only ever bought items online)! I will add $1 to each item that has not yet been sold - that should cover the transaction fees. I actually had a bad experience with Paypal a few years back*, so I'm trying out Amazon Payments (their fees are essentially the same).

*A couple years ago, I paid for a one-year subscription, but the company disappeared overnight a week or two after I paid (through Paypal). The Paypal CSR said to dispute the charge with my bank, so I did. Shortly thereafter, I received an email from Paypal saying that I had been blacklisted and was not welcome as their customer. The irony is that my account had been verified and in good standing for several years. The charge in question was a small one (well under $50) and Paypal had been raking in hundreds of dollars in fees from purchases I had made (not to mention the interest they earned on my account balance).


----------



## Takai

Since Im not at home, no actual pictures of the shirts unfortunately. I have a few Thomas Pink shirts I'd like to part with, they are all NWOT Nordstrom returns
https://www.us.thomaspink.com/Steve...m-Fit-Shirts/thomas-pink/fcp-product/99921343
15/38, 17/42
https://www.us.thomaspink.com/Keato...m-Fit-Shirts/thomas-pink/fcp-product/99921437
16/40- I think
60$ Each obo, will combine shipping


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets--OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*I have a whole slew of BEAUTIFUL tweeds and other jackets to pass on today--including an exceptionally a GRAIL from Constable of New York, several beautiful Harris tweeds, a tartan, several 3/2 sacks, and more!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*

This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.

This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $45, or offer.

Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*2) CLASSIC 1960's 3/2 sack in dark moss green herringbone.*

This is a truly lovely jacket, and a great example of an original 1960's 3/2 tweed sack! Cut from a lovely herringbone tweed that's a base of moss green with peat and petrol blue heathered in--a colourway that is rarely seen now, but which was very popular on Ivy campuses in the 1950s and 1960s--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a classic 3/2 roll, a single centre vent, and two-button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the vent lining, and could use a dry clean and a press, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4



  

*3) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

* 5) GORGEOUS Classic Harris Tweed! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone Harris tweed, this lovely jacket features classic vertical GHarris striping in Spring Green, Sky Blue, and Bracken throughout--it's lovely! This jacket has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on November 13th, 1984--but it could just as easily have been purchased last week. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.*

Chst: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





    

*7) UNWORN and MADE IN CANADA Lauren 3/2 tweed in ALPACA and WOOL.*

This is absolutely lovely! First, this is cut from a blend of 70% wool and 30% alpaca, which cloth has a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also lovely; a black peat on cream puppytooth, with a subtle overcheck of burnished chestnut; this is a really beautiful jacket. the lapel has a 3/2 roll, although this is not a sack, having subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. Moreover, this is unworn--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Canada.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*8) 38S GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in flecked birdseye! *

This is wonderful! The flecked Harris Tweeds are my favourites for everyday wear--the fabric is often held to be evocative of the Scottish islands that it is woven on, and the flecked tweeds really live up to this, having the colours of the landscapes on which they were grown, dyed, and woven heathered into them. And this jacket is a truly beautiful example of a beautiful cloth. Cut from a charcoal birdsye Harris, this is flecked throughout with moss green, sky and sea blues, with the berry reds and oranges adding dash.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and is that rare size, a 38S!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 1/2





     

*9) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*10) GRAIL! Arnold Constable & Co. tweed--THREE PATCH POCKETS, GORGEOUS vintage colouring!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and give its quality, condition, cut, colourway and provenance readily qualifies as a Grail piece.

This jacket is from Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

The breeding of this jacket is thus impeccable!

And its quality lives up to Constable's reputation. Cut as a high-roll three button front jacket, the lapel roll on this is superb, as are the beautifully narrow lapels, perfect for the Golden Age of Ivy Style from when this dates. This jacket also features three patch pockets, with the breast patch pocket set at just the right tilt for a hacking pocket, and ease of use. The buttons are all leather-covered football buttons, with the highly desirable leather shanks; they are all firmly attached with no weakening of damage to the leather. This jacket is fully canvassed, and quarter-lined, all the better to show off the impeccable workmanship hat went into it. And the colourway is wonderful--a dark peat black base, with subtle dark moss green and dark petrol blue checking--the sort of patterning and colourway that was so popular on Ivy campuses until about 1968. This features single button cuffs, and a single vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket is in strikingly excellent condition--shockingly so, for its age, for it was Union made in the USA on November 10th, 1961! Yes, this jacket is almost 52 years old--and you would never guess, apart from the cut and colourway! The only minor , minor flaw is some minor repair to the lining in the cuff hems.

*This beautiful, rare, and wonderful jacket is a steal at just $65--you really won't find another like it, and certainly not in this condition!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





     

*11) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $45, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





   

*12) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*13) Barry Bricken 3/2 sack in camelhair--with three patch pockets!*

This is terrific! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has three front patch pocket, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*14) LIKELY UNWORN Hunter Coggins Harris tweed in classic herringbone.*

This is wonderful! A lovely example of that wardrobe classic staple, the cream and grey herringbone tweed, this lovely jacket is cut from Harris Tweed. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is likely unworn, since all of the external pockets are still basted shut. It is, of course, in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32



     

*15) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*16) GORGEOUS Tartan jacket by Polo!*

This is absolutely beautiful! The tartan of this jacket is wonderful--please see my pictures, and remember that the thumbnails are clickable! And the cut of the jacket lives up to the cloth--this features three patch pockets, subtle darting, and a current two button front. It also appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined, with a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a very, very small snag hole on the left hand sleeve, as shown--but this can hardly be seen owing to the complexity of the tartan, and would be an easy fix. Otherwise, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $59, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



        

*17) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*18) Basketweave Harris Tweed with leather-covered buttons*

This is a lovely, versatile tweed! Cut from basketweave cloth, this is one of the classic Harris tweeds with flecks of colour throughout, reminiscent of the natural colours of the islands where it was woven; here, forest green, gorse yellow, and berry red. This jacket is a current two button front with subtle darts, and features the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--the buttons do have some minor patina to them! This is a bargain at

*just $32, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*19) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $55, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*20) LOVELY Country Glen Plaid 3/2 sack tweed by Brooks Brothers
*
This is lovely--a classic country tweed by Brooks Brothers! The colouring and patterning on this jacket are lovely--please see my close-up pictures for them. This is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; naturally, it has two button cuffs. It is also half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have two dark ink spots on the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition. As such, it's a bargain at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31





    

*21) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*22) Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket*

A lovely, classic jacket, this Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket is a current two button front model with subtle darts. It has a full lining, a single centre vent, appears to be half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $ 32, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2



    

*23) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*24) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30 , or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*25) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*26) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $20 > 19, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*27) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*28) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

This is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $15 > 13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*29) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$32 > 28, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



       

*30) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*31) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*32) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*33) IVY CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers wash and wear 3/2 poplin sack.*

This is THE trad. summer classic--the Brooks Brothers Wash and wear 3/2 summer sack! Made in the USA, this is a 3/2 sack, featuring a half-lining, a single centre vent, patch pockets, two-button cuffs, and a very natural shoulder. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeev: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 32



     

*35) BEAUTIFUL English-Cut Blazer--cut from Loro Piana fabric, Made in USA!*

This is wonderful! First, it's beautifully cut and styled--it features slightly slanted pockets, including a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, darting, and a three button front with just the hint of a lapel roll. It also features pick stitching throughout--on the lapels, on the closure edge, and in the lining. The buttons are all crested, and metal, and heavy. The fabric is from Loro Piana, of Italy, and the jacket was Union made in the USA. The lining is a lovely awning lining, and it is lined in scarlet on the sleeves. It's also half-canvassed.

This is a beautiful jacket!

It does have a few minor thread pulls, especially on the front right quarter, but these are very hard to see, and blend with the texture of the fabric. There is also a very small fray on the seam of the lining. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and *hence this beauty is just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*36) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $45, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30





     

*37) BEAUTIFUL Striped Harris Tweed*

This jacket is wonderful! The tweed that this is cut from is beautiful--a wonderful striped Harris of the sort that is almost never made anymore, and which is redolent of the Ivy campuses of the late 1950s and early 1960s. This is a classic two button sack--rare and desirable in its own right--and features classic two button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and features a lovely vintage Harris Tweed "Orb" label. This is a beautiful tweed in a rare patterning and colourway, and a rare cut, and so

*is a steal at just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## Monocle

Drop and Update! A nice item today. As usual, *CONUS* shipping included. PM me for international as I may add some for shipping overseas.

*Turnbull & Asser French Cuff 16 x 33/34* - Blues, white and yellow stripe. W p2p 24" tapering to 22.5" at hem. Neck 16. Sleeve 33.5" rolled. Shoulder 17.5 at seams.* Really cool add to your wardrobe. Only $14.00 Shipped*



*Classic Bean Oatmeal Sweater *- Perfect. Made in USA. Sized Large. W 25" L 28" Sleeve 35" unrolled. *CLAIMED*



Trades and offers welcome.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lot of 4 Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD shirts.
*-16-35 slim-fit. One each of blue, pink, white, and blue uni-stripe. 
-I bought these for myself over the summer right before I lost a fair bit of weight. These have only been worn and washed a couple of times each. When washed they were washed cold and air dried. They are true to size and like-new.

I would prefer to sell these together to one buyer, but I'd be willing to break up the lot. I also have a white non-iron in the same size (not pictured) that I would like to sell as well. Please contact me with interest.
Asking *$140* shipped USPS Priority in the CONUS.


----------



## dkoernert

BB Must-Iron OCBD 17-35. Some loose stitches on the inside of the collar, otherwise in great shape. Asking *CLAIMED Pending Payment*


----------



## jkidd41011

FLCracka said:


> Huh? The last of the Jacobson's stores were liquidated in 2002. Just fyi....


I was going to say something to that effect. I think that tag predates their closing as well. That said Jacobsons was a great store.


----------



## NMC

Looking for a 52r sack, let me know what you have


----------



## TDI GUY

Price dropped to $49.00 shipped.



TDI GUY said:


> On offer here are two blue Lands End Hyde Park OCBDs size 16x34. These were purchased recently by me, washed, hung dry, but never worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I am selling these is that I am between a 15.5 and 16 in the neck and these proved to be just a bit too big for me. I'd rather see them go to someone else than to spend the time trying to shrink them down to the right size.
> 
> These currently retail for $49.00 each, so let's say $60 shipped CONUS for both. Just looking to recoup some money so I can replace them. On that note, I'd be open to a trade if anyone had J.Press or Brooks OCBD 16 x 34, preferably in regular fit but I'd probably be open to trad fit, too.
> 
> Please pm with interest.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## gamma68

ANOTHER PRICE DROP!

Now just $25 CONUS or offer....I'd really like to send this to a good home. 



gamma68 said:


> *
> 
> I'm open to offers or trades. Buy my stuff so I can buy your stuff.
> 
> TRAD STAPLE
> 3/2 ROLL BARLEYCORN TWEED SACK JACKET
> *
> Here is a very attractive gray/charcoal barleycorn tweed sack jacket with subtle overchecks in forest green, maroon and plum (the maroon overcheck is the most prominent--see the larger images for a more detailed look at the lovely fabric).
> 
> This jacket has no darts and is fully lined (including the three interior pockets). It maintains a proper 3/2 rool. The tweed is of the lighter variety, suitable for cooler days. It's in excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or odors. Single vent.
> 
> From the defunct Hickey's menswear shop, which was located in Grosse Pointe, the trad bastion of southeast Michigan (see Birnbach's "Preppy Handbook").
> 
> No size tag, please see actual measurements below for best fit.
> 
> *ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS*
> Shoulder: 19"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32
> Sleeve: 26" (+2")
> 
> 
> 
> Click images for larger photos...


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16.5 x 35
Slim Fit

$22 conus










Zegna button down tattersall
Made in Italy
Tagged XL--measures 16 x 34.5

$22 conus


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers blazer--Loro Piana wool
2 button, darted
Made in Canada
Tagged 43R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

$45 conus


----------



## CMDC

Grail Time...

Here is a truly stunning Oxxford suit. As a bonus, it comes with a second pair of trousers. Note that one pair has an inseam that is an inch longer so maybe one day you want more break than the other--you're set to go. The suit is two button and darted with side vents. Trousers are reverse pleated and cuffed. Charcoal pinstripe. It is tagged 42R but see measurements.

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5

Trousers: 34 waist (with about 1.5 inches to let out); 29.5 inseam (with second pair having same waist and 30.5 inseam)

$195 conus


----------



## vinylacademics

that oxxford is super nice, cdmc


----------



## vinylacademics

*Lots of stuff! Adding more to this daily.*

Everyone who bought from me last week. Your packages are shipping out tomorrow. They're all boxed/packed and ready to be dropped off at the PO in the morning. Thanks again for the business and I hope you all enjoy.

Now, apparently it's tweed week in my local shops. Measurements will come as soon as I get off of work but most of these have tagged sizes and they're pretty true to them. I will listen to ALL OFFERS.

Pendleton tweed with blue windowpane. Single-vented and fully lined. Tagged size 38R. *$27 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*Measurements: 18.5" S2S, 29.5" BOC, 20.5" P2P, 20.5" sleeves with +2" under cuff to let out.










Pendleton high grade western wear Tweed jacket with patch pockets. Center-vented and fully-lined. Tagged 38R. Leather buttons and it's just really awesome to me for some reason. *$27 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*

Measurements: 18" S2S, 30" BOC, 19.5" P2P, 23" sleeves with +2" under cuff to let out.










LL Bean Harris Tweed Half-Norfolk. 3/2 roll, fully-lined and center vented. No tagged size but fits about like a 38. Measurements to come after work. Patch pockets, leather buttons, THROAT LATCH, the works. *$36 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*Measurements: 17.5" S2S, 29.5" BOC, 20" P2P, 21.5" sleeves with +1" of material under cuff

Orvis Tweed 3/2 roll SC. Tagged 40R. Patch pockets, suede elbow patches and leather buttons. Single-vented and fully-lined. *$28 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*

Measurements: 19.5" S2S, 29" BOC, 20" P2P, 21" sleeves with +1" of material under cuff.

Brooks Brothers Dinner Jacket(maybe?). Black, 3/2 roll with patch pockets and brass buttons. Center-vented and half-lined. Tagged 41L. *$30 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*Measurements: 18.75" S2S, 32" BOC, 21" P2P, 23.5" sleeves with +1" to let out.

A few ties as well:










From left to right: Brooks Brothers, NWT Brooks Brothers(cotton), Robert Talbott, Robert Talbott. 
*
$10 shipped CONUS or buy all 4 for $25
*

Plenty more coming in the next couple of days as well as some drops on stuff I already have up. Again, all reasonable offers are welcome, thank you! Also, I have way more pics of each item. Can PM them upon request but I didn't want to clutter up the thread with a really long post.


----------



## CMDC

Grail Time II...

As mentioned last night, here is a Ralph Lauren Purple Label tuxedo. It is tagged 36S but measures a bit bigger. Made in England. Peak lapel; 2 button front; side vents. Trousers are forward pleat, no cuff. One of the back pocket buttons is chipped and needs to be replaced. Other than that, no issues.

Pit to Pit: 20
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 28
Sleeve: 22 +1.5 underneath

Trousers: 29 (+1.5 inches of material at back seam to let out) waist, 28 inseam with 2 inches of material underneath

I don't want to take this to ebay in hopes of chasing the Asian market (given the smaller size) so I'm hoping someone here can take it.

$220 conus


----------



## mcfrankshc

Looking for a 36S jacket, and willing to pay a good price for it. If anyone has one of these, please pm me.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I have one of the Stafford Blackwatch sportcoats that are currently being offered at JCPenney. The jacket is new with tags.








It is marked a 42R. HOWEVER, it measures much larger. I figure it was mis-labeled, as it measures thusly:
*Shoulders 20" - Pit to pit 25" - Sleeves 26.5" - Length from BOC 31.5
*
I would prefer a trade for a tweed in 40L. Or a neat tie. Or a surcingle belt. I'll give it a few days and if I don't get any trade offers that work, I'll offer the jacket to whoever wants it at shipping cost.

link to description and photos: https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...hResults&colorizedImg=DP0916201317052198M.tif


----------



## ThePopinjay

Now asking $40, shipped CONUS or best offer
_$





*For Sale: **Southwick Sky Shetland Tweed in the old Warwick Model. Tagged 44 T*


Shoulder to Shoulder: 18"
Pit to Pit: 22.75"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 31.75"

Some discoloration on lapel (last photo, could come out with cleaning) and staining on inside armpit lining, not visible on the exterior of course. Beautiful shetland tweed full of blues and peaches. I wish this fit me, alas it does not, and I hope to find it a good home. PM if interested or if you have further questions.

_


----------



## ThePopinjay

a







_NOW ASKING $30, shipped CONUS or best offer.
Huntington Tweed Sportcoat- Tagged 42R_

_Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"_
_Pit to Pit: 22"_
_Sleeves: 24"_
_Length: 30"_
_In great shape save for a small tear near inside pocket lining (easy fix) and the fact that it needs a good pressing._


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Sweaters!*

*I have several wonderful trad/Ivy sweaters to pass on today, including a rare and desirable original LL Bean Norwegian cardigan with snowflake buttons, and lots of shetlands!*

​
As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

2) Brooks Brothers; white block letters on black label. Made in England. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 31 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking $25.

 

3) EWM lambswool sweater. A lovely shade of light lichen green! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 34, length 26 1/2. Asking just $18.

 

4) GORGEOUS! Pink Smith's of Bermuda sweater from Scottish shetland. Size XL. Excellent condition. This is absolutely beautiful! Chest 25, sleeve 33 3/4, length 26. Asking just $27.

 

5) Patagonia. A lovely, rugged all-wool sweater from a classic Preppy brand. Size S. Excellent condition. Chest 18, sleeve 32, length 23 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

6) Joseph Turner UK. A lovely lambswool sweater from England! Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35 3/4, length 27 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

7) Alan Paine crewneck. A beautiful charcoal sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22 3/4, sleeve 31 1/4, length 26. Asking just $25.

 

9) Peter Storm turtleneck. Made in Great Britain. A seriously rugged sweater! very Good/Excellent condition. Size S. Chest 19, sleeve 27, length 24 1/4. Asking $18.

 

10) GORGEOUS LL Bean Norwegian cardigan. This is one of the original and classic Bean Norwegians; 80/20 wool and rayon. This has snowflake buttons, and, I believe in no longer made. Made in Norway. Excellent condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26 3/4. Asking just $32.

  

11) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $23.

  

12) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $12

 

13) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

14) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $15.

 

15) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $21.

 

16) J. Crew. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 33 1/2, length 27. Asking just $14.

 

17) Brooks Brothers. 88% merino wool, 10% nylon, 2% spandex. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 36 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $16.

 

18) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $16.

 

19) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $14

 

20) Brooks Brothers stripey sweater with zipper neck. Made of Fine Italian Merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 24. Asking just $16.

   

21) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $10.

  

22) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $12.

  

23) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

24) BEAUTIFUL thick and warm Norway-style sweater by Aeropostale. All wool, size Medium. Button-up neck. Some writing on interior label, as shown, hence just very Good/Excellent condition. This is a lovely heavy duty sweater! Chest 20, sleeve 37 1/2, length 26 3/4. Asking just $18, or offer.


----------



## Monocle

*Size 40 Woolrich Mackinaw Cruiser* - (I also have the long 1950's cruiser in my size 46 that I wear from time to time), but this is the short zip-front version from around the same time period late 50's early 60's. Sized 40. PM me with any interest. It is in exquisite condition with good lining and great nap. Inner cuffs in the sleeves. Slash front pockets. Buttoned Game pouch at back. It does have belt cinches at either side of the waist to tighten it up a bit, as well as cuff latches and throat latch. I am asking *$100.00 CONUS,* which is perhaps a little steep for this forum, but the Filson Mac Cruiser thread inspired me to offer it up here. It is worth every penny, and will outlast all of us. (OD) W22" L27" SL34"



Thanks


----------



## plupy

Easter will be here before we know it. Be ready with the right club tie - Easter bunnies of course. Vtg polyester, typical of motif ties. Blue field with bunnies, 3 1/4" wide x 57 1/4" wide. No condition issues at all - prev owner probably wore it once a year at most, right? $7.50 shipped. Paypal, check or green stuff is fine. *SOLD*


----------



## plupy

*English schoolboy scarf from UK*

Very cool cricket/rowing/schoolboy scarf from Ryder and Amies in Cambridge; Press sells them too. Fetching color scheme is from some English school but I forget which one -- don't think it was Cambridge. It's nicely broken in and not mint -- there are a few small spots that look like rust or perhaps snuff -- not sure if they will come out. The scarf is so dashing no one will notice the spots and if they do you can make up a good story about how they got there. Measures 8.5" wide x 59" long. I've tried to price it below eBay (and certainly below new, i.e. $110) -- $20 shipped, payable by paypal, check or cabbage. Thanks!


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> *Size 40 Woolrich Mackinaw Cruiser* - (I also have the long 1950's cruiser in my size 46 that I wear from time to time), but this is the short zip-front version from around the same time period late 50's early 60's. Sized 40. PM me with any interest. It is in exquisite condition with good lining and great nap. Inner cuffs in the sleeves. Slash front pockets. Buttoned Game pouch at back. It does have belt cinches at either side of the waist to tighten it up a bit, as well as cuff latches and throat latch. I am asking *$100.00 CONUS,* which is perhaps a little steep for this forum, but the Filson Mac Cruiser thread inspired me to offer it up here. It is worth every penny, and will outlast all of us. (OD) W22" L27" SL34"
> Thanks


That Woolrich Mackinaw is nice, Monocle. I have a button-front model from the early 1950s (with the offset chest pockets) and I really enjoy it!


----------



## TweedyDon

I have over 110 ties to pass on today from *DFPyne*--mainly emblematics, but also regimentals and patterns, from makers such as J. Press, Brooks Brothers, and Talbott.

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are also welcome!

*As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Argyle & Sutherland. Major memory in knot area; keeper almost off, rub on left edge at the end, hence just Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $6.

 

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Major memory in knot area. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8

 

5) Unknown maker, Very Good condition, no maker. Poly/silk. 3 1/2". $7

 

6) Darien Sports SHop stripe. Rub at tip, creasing at rear, Good condition. 2 7/8". $6

 

7) J. Press Burlington knot. All wool. This does have a small hole about 3/4" of the way up the blade, as shown, and the keeper is off on one side, hence just Good condition. 4". $10.

  

8) Armand Couture regimental. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $12

 

9) Old School JAB stripe. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

10) Brooks Brothers Makers. Neats. Keeper off on one side, otherwise excellent. 3 3/4". $12

 

11) Robert Talbott regimental. 3 1/8" Excellent condition. $15

 

*GROUP B*


​
12) J. Press tie for Yale's The Fence Club, which closed in 1979. See the article here:

Very Good condition; 3 1/2". Asking just $25.



13) Wembley shield. Polyester. 2 3/4". Very Good condition. $6.

  

14) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6

 

16) Spells out "Thank God It's Friday" in nautical flags. Poly. 3 1/2. Very Good condition. $10.

 

18) Harvard. Missing keeper, no fabric content, likely oly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10

  

19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.

 

20) English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Hunting with hounds tie. Wonderful! Excellent condition. Poly. 3 3/8". $15.

  

21) Happy whales. No maker or fabric content; likely silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $10

 

22) MCP tie. A classic! Bloomingdale's. Tag off on one side, otherwise Excellent condition. Poly. 4'. $10

 

23) Lesley Cup. Silk. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

24) Harvale vintage. Coca cola bottle. Some stainig at tip and to lining, hence just Good condition. 2 5/8". $7.

  

25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

26) Nantucket emblematic. Poly silk. Minor stain as shown, hence Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

  

*GROUP C*

​
27) Britches of Georgetown shield tie. Poly/silk. SLightly mis-shapen blade at tip, otherwise excellent. 3". $10.

 

28) Eljo's sailing ships. No fabric content; likely silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

 

29) Crest tie. Excellent condition; poly. 3 1/8". $12.

 

30) Hampton Hall brand. 1855 tie. Made with Qiana. Very Good. 3 1/2". $10.

 

32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $10.

 

33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $8

 

34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.

 

35) $ signs. Poly. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

36) Spouting whales. Excellent. Poly. 3 1/2'. $12.

 

37) Wm. Chelsea. Moon landing? Mason symbol? 3 1/4" Likely poly. Excellent. $10.

  

38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.

 

39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.

  

41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $12.

  

*GROUP D*



42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.

 

43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $6.



44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.

 

45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3

   

46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $10.

 

47) CTC Eire tie. Made in Ireland. Poly. 3". Excellent condition. $10.

  

48) Vintage cars. Poly. 3". Excellent. $8.

 

51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

   

52) Waterfowl with Christmas wreaths. 3 1/8". Excellent. $12.

  

53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $12.

  

54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $8.

 

55) Bunce Brothers. It's raining tax! Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $12.

  

56) Lacrosse sticks. Poly. 3 5/8". Excellent. $10.

 

*GROUP E*



57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $8.

 

58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $10

  

59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $10.

 

60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.

 

61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $8.

 

62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

63) IVY CLASSIC! Murray's Toggery Shop tie; whales spouting. A very small stain on edge about a foot up; hardly noticeable, otherwise Very Good. Poly. 3". $12.

  

64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $10.

   

65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $10.

 

66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $9

 

67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

  

68) Magilla. Green pheasants. All silk, woven in England. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $9.

 

70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

71) Bristol Bay. Pugnacious ancient soldier; college mascot? Poly. Excellent. 3". $12.

  

*GROUP F*

​
72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.

 

73) Harvard. From the Coop. Badly rubbed on one side. Poly. 3 1/8". $8.

  

74) Lacrosse. Poly. 4". $8.

 

75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.

  

77) Resilio. Hunting spaniels! Almost certainly poly. 3". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

78)Robert Tallbott for The Andover SHop. Seagulls in flight. A very elegant tie! Likely silk. 3 1/2". Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.

 

79) Vintage JAB. Whales. Stained, as shown. Silk. 3". Poor condition. $3.

   

80) Country Club. Whales. Likely poly-silk or silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $10.

 

81) Robert Talbott teddy bears. Silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $15.

 

82) Lobsters. Unknown maker. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

84) Harvale "ADC" roundel tie. "Harvale" is a portmanteau name--stemming from...?  This is all silk, and excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $16.

 

85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.

  

86) Whales tie. Small stain as shown, which will likely come out. 3 1/4". Poly. Good condition. $8.

  

*GROUP G*

​
87) Yale Class of 1953. Poly silk. Although not marked, this is almost certainly made by J. Press. Excellent condition. $25.

 

89) Dogs and birds. Poly silk. Keeper missing. Very Good. 3". $12.

 

90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $8.

 

91) Millar's of Ireland shamrock tie. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $8



92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

93) CTC shamrock tie. 2 7/8". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8

 

95) Trimingham's of Bermuda. 3 1/4". Poly. Very Good. $10.

 

96) Regimentals lion rampant, Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. $10.

 

98) Owls tie. Polyester. Very Good condition; one or two minor thread pulls. 3". $8.

  

99) The English Sports Shop Bermuda. Likely poly silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.



100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.

 

101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.

 

102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP H*

​
103) University of Indiana. Poly. 3 1/4. Very Good condition. $12.

  

104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $7

 

105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $10.

  

106) Crest tie for Bullock's. Likely poly silk. Very Good condition. 3". $12.

 

107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.

 

108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8

  

109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

110) The English SHop of Princeton by Robert Talbott. This appears to read "I.O.B.C.". 3 1/4". Likely silk, excellent condition. $18.

  

111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.

  

112) Pizza tossing tie? Poly. 3". Sticker with "C" on it attached to back. Very Good condition. $4.

 

113) University of Wisconsin tie. By Pintail. Poly. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. $12.

 

114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.

  

115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## CMDC

Some recent shoe purchases have made these two pair redundant. Both are in excellent condition. The heels are full and have had heel guards in place throughout their time with me as well as kept in shoe trees. Both are size 10.5D

*SOLD*

First up is a pair of Allen Edmonds Grayson in burgundy calf.
The only issue with these, as shown in the last picture, is a small smudge of some type on the right shoe near the heel. It may be paint or somesuch. I've never tried to have it removed and have just worn them as is.














































Second is a pair of scotchgrain longwings. Tagged by Stafford, these are clearly made by Florsheim, in India. I've had these since new and they have probably 20-25 wears in them.


----------



## CMDC

Not the most tradly piece, per se, but still a very high quality item so I thought there may be some interest. Hickey navy sport coat. This is in like new condition--the hip pockets are still basted shut. It is unvented. 2 button, darted. Fully lined. Pick stiching around the lapels.

Tagged 42L but measures smaller so see measurements.
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 20.25
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 26

$45 conus


----------



## Christophe

TweedyDon said:


> I have over 110 ties to pass on today from *DFPyne*--mainly emblematics, but also regimentals and patterns, from makers such as J. Press, Brooks Brothers, and Talbott.
> 
> 34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.


Because this is the trad forum, I feel I'm obliged to point this out: that's Cape Cod, not Nantucket! JFK would be very disappointed, LOL


----------



## vinylacademics

I have a pair of Bally Nando in amazing condition. Size 9 1/2D. They look barely worn as you can tell by the lack of wear on the soles. Made in Switzerland and some of the softest leather I've ever felt on a shoe. *$50 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## RT-Bone

First sale listing for me on these forums.

*All pricing includes shipping within CONUS - if shipping needed beyond the borders or in an expedited manner, we can discuss. Pricing is also listed as CONUS. Best offer considered for all.

**Ties

*​All great condition. All silk.

$12/each; $22 for 2; $30 for 3; $36 or 4; $40 for 5; $47 for 6
-Brooks Brothers Makers unidentified emblematic, Navy/Green, Made in USA, 3.25"
-Banana Republic woven pattern, Dark Green/Tan, Made in Italy, 3.75"
-Banana Republic striped, Dark Red/Pink, Made in Italy, 3.75"
-J.Crew printed pattern, Light Blue/Brown/Orange, Made in USA, 3.75"
-GAP, woven stripe/floral, Navy/Light Blue, Made in USA, 4"
-Banana Republic, woven pattern, Plum/Lime/Light Blue, Made in Italy, 3.75"







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


*Shirts*​
5 J.Crew, all 120s 2-Ply, all Medium
Would prefer to sell J.Crew shirts as package at $65. Othewise, $18/each (unless noted).
All Good-to-Great condition - a couple could use some TLC for standard collar stains, but overall in good shape.

-White (broad)
-Blue (broad)
-Blue/white stripe (broad)
-Navy/white gingham (broad)








[/URL][/IMG]

-White (oxford) - $12 for this one








[/URL][/IMG]

-Brooks Brothers, club collar, gold stripe, 15.5/33, Extra Slim Fit - Excellent Condition - $25 (Made in USA)
-Rugby, spread collar, pink/white stripe, Small, Great condition, $18








[/URL][/IMG]

Shoes​
-Cole Haan (unsure what style of construction this is) - size 8.5 - resoled - Good condition - $45








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS....



CMDC said:


> Southwick chocolate brown wide wale corduroy sport coat
> 2 button darted w/side vents
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> *$36 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hildtich and Key spread collar dress shirt
> Pink w/white micro check
> Spread collar/barrel cuff
> Tagged 16.5--measures 16.25 neck/ 35 sleeve
> Made in England
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie
> Made in Ireland
> 3.5" width
> 
> *$13 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Hanley Made in Ireland lambswool scarf
> *$16 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Another from my closet that's getting no wear.
> 
> 2 button sack tweed w/side vents
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.75
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> *$28 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Alan Paine kelly green lambswool v neck sweater
> Made in England
> Tagged 44
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 27
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> *$30 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> 2 Brooks Brothers white w/blue stripe pinpoint ocbds
> 17 x 36
> Must iron
> Made in USA
> 
> *$19 conus each; both for $33 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers white w/burgundy pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie
> 3" width
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers grey herringbone lightweight tweed sportcoat
> 2 button, lightly darted. Fully lined. Single vent
> Made in Italy
> Excellent condition
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29
> Sleeve: 23.5
> 
> *$37 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Hickey Freeman 2 button, darted sport coat
> This is a really beautiful pattern of olive, rust, and red
> Made in USA
> 
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> *$40 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Two pair of Orvis trousers, identically sized, in outstanding condition--minimal wear
> 
> Both size 40 waist; 34 inseam
> 
> *$22 conus each; both for $38 conus*
> 
> Khakis--flat front, no cuff
> Olive poplins--flat front, cuffed, w/comfort waist extenders


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

In market for fair isle or cable knit sweaters, size XL or 46R. Looking for must-iron OCBDs (ecru, blue, or university stripe) in 17-35.


----------



## imme

Many items from the estate sale are still up for grabs! Feel free to PM me with questions or interest. I don't want to spam the thread by quoting the post, but here is the link to the post: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1506206#post1506206


----------



## CMDC

Grail time again. This was a big find for me but has never fit and was thus a placeholder. Now it's time to give it up. Truly a great jacket and not easily found.

Brooks Brothers dark green flannel 3/2 sack blazer. 
3 patch pockets. 1/2 lined
Tagged 41S

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5

$46 conus



















I've come to realize that I'm now at the age where I must try on pants before buying. The equator region now fluctuates, mostly larger. I bought these at the Lands End Inlet after Xmas only to find they were too tight when I got home to DC. Thus, new with tags. Grey worsted wool trousers. The "not quite perfect" seems to refer to the cut in the size tag--no other flaws that I can find.

Tagged 33 x 31 and measure 33 x 30.5
Flat front, no cuff

$25 conus


----------



## mhj

Thank you for your consideration to the forum members by reposting only the link.



imme said:


> Many items from the estate sale are still up for grabs! Feel free to PM me with questions or interest. I don't want to spam the thread by quoting the post, but here is the link to the post: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1506206#post1506206


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

*Fabulous Southwick 46R GTH Check 3 Roll 2 Sport Coat*

Tradliest of the the trad: Sack cut, 3 roll 2, partially lined sport coat made by Southwick. As expected, the tailoring is exquisite. Unfortunately thanks to numerous shoulder injuries, the pit of the shoulder cuts right into my right arm pit and is quite uncomfortable (also freaks me out if my shoulder would dislocate itself spontaneously which it can do). Love, love, this item but can't wear it so it's gotta go.

P2P: 24"
Waist: 22.5
Lapel: 3.25
Jacket length: 32
Sleeve: 26

Some tears and holes in lining of sleeve, not visible but wanted to disclose this.

Please forgive the issues with color temperature and exposure. Photoshopping was limited to rubber-stamping out the pins to hold the garment, color correction, and sharpening.

Taking a big haircut on this one. Asking $85 or best offer with USPS Priority Mail shipping. Pocket square *not* for sale!


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Pendelton tweed riding coat approx. 43-44R

*Measurements

*P2P: 24
Waist: 21
Jacket length: 34
Sleeve: 24

Gloves not for sale, for staging purposes only.

Asking $45 sent USPS Priority.


----------



## CMDC

The next listing in my "bargain basement, I'm sick of stepping over these, get these out of the house now" series...

Three formal shirts, all in excellent condition.

$12 conus each

JPress wing collar
16.5 x 35



















Brooks Brothers point collar
16.5 x 35



















Brooks Brothers point collar
15 x 35


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...

*Last one... get it before the Polar Vortex gets you!*

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Contact me if you are interested in more than one item... Let's Make A Deal!*

*LL Bean Dark Green Aran Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; looks almost new
Straight bottom; 100% Wool; Made in Ireland
*TAGGED:* Large
S2S: 25"
P2P: 25"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2C: 21.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 25.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $20* (picked this up on the exchange last year, just didn't fit right.)

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Monocle

1. 2 Pairs *Land's End* Traditional Fit Flat Front Summer Wool Trousers w19 (38) x ins32 (os43) rise 12" full cut thigh 15" and 9.5" cuff (straight hem, no cuffs). *CLAIMED
*2. *PRL *100% cashmere gray 5 button cardigan Medium. W21" L25" *CLAIMED** 
*
Trades and offers too.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

NWOT - Jones New York 516 Eyeglass Frames

Very similar to Anglo American 406 or other standard P3s.

UPDATE: Blonde set sold.

Two pairs of tortoise still available!

Other size specifics:

Lens Width: 48 mm
Lens Height: 40 mm
Bridge Width: 21 mm
Arm Length: 150 mm










$75 per pair post paid includes glasses case!

or open to excellent trades

*UPDATE - FINAL PRICE DROP $50 per pair on the two remaining tortoise frames - plus S&H

BUMP!*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

For Sale:

NWT Navy Filson Carry On (small) - $225ppd


----------



## plupy

Bumping the scarf, adding a Ralph Lauren Rugby ring belt. Offers on both very welcome.

Very cool cricket/rowing/schoolboy scarf from Ryder and Amies in Cambridge; Press sells them too. Fetching color scheme is from some English school but I forget which one -- don't think it was Cambridge. It's nicely broken in and not mint -- there are a few small spots that look like rust or perhaps snuff -- not sure if they will come out. The scarf is so dashing no one will notice the spots and if they do you can make up a good story about how they got there. Measures 8.5" wide x 59" long. I've tried to price it below eBay (and certainly below new, i.e. $110) -- $20 shipped, payable by paypal, check or cabbage. Thanks!
Ralph Lauren Rugby Ribbon belt size Medium navy with gold. 42.5" by 1.5". Worn only a few times - ring belts just don't work for me. $12.50 Shipped.


----------



## Steve Smith

12D Shell Cordovan Burgundy Stuart McGuire Plain Toe Bluchers

Price includes US shipping. Trees not included. I can't see any size printed on these but I bought them as 12D, have worn them several times and consider them to be a right-on-the-money size 12D. Great staple shoes. No particular flaws, just honest wear. $95


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop*

*Lot of 4 Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD shirts.
*-16-35 slim-fit. One each of blue, pink, white, and blue uni-stripe. 
-I bought these for myself over the summer right before I lost a fair bit of weight. These have only been worn and washed a couple of times each. When washed they were washed cold and air dried. They are true to size and like-new.

I would prefer to sell these together to one buyer, but I'd be willing to break up the lot. 
I also have a white non-iron in the same size (not pictured) that I would like to sell as well. $25 on it's own, or $20 if you take the lot of 4 as well.

Asking *$127.50 *shipped USPS Priority in the CONUS.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

These are BNWT Brooks Brothers Pants Sz 38x34. Asking $25 each shipped CONUS.



*Brooks Brothers Cambridge Style Camel Hair 43L - Asking $50 OBO*
The two-button Cambridge Style jacket is a slim-fitting coat. It features a shorter length and a more-fitted body for a modern interpretation of the Ivy League mainstay. Made from luxurious camel hair. This jacket will anchor your cold-weather wardrobe for years to come. Half-canvas construction. Center vent. Dry clean. Imported.

Closure: Two-Button 
Fabric: 100% Camel Hair
P2P: 22"
S2S:20 "
BoC: 31 "
Sleeve: 25" 
Vented: Center 
Origin: USA
Condition: 9.6 out of 10



























*Oxxford Cloths Shade of Blue Sz 46R Asking $65 OBO *
Model: Benjamin II 
P2P: 23.5"
Shoulder: 20.5"
BoC: 32"
Sleeve: 25" 
Fabric: Super 120's Pure Virgin Wool 
Condition: Great
Pleated: Yes
Waist: 19" (extra 3")
Inseam: 30.5" (extra 3" total uncuffed)





































*Lauren Ralph Lauren Brown Glen Plaid w/ Suede Elbow Patches Blazers Sz 43L Asking $50 OBO*
P2P: 23"
Shoulder: 20"
BoC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 24" 
Fabric: 100% Virgin Wool
Vented: Center 
Origin: Canada 
Condition: 9.5 out of 10

































*Faconnable Albert Goldberg (XL) Asking $50 *
P2P: 24"
Shoulder: 21"
Sleeve: 26" 
Length: 32"
Inner Pockets: 2 Full Outter Pockets: 2 Full; 1 Small
Closure: 3 Button Vent: Dual 
Fabric: 95% Lambswool; 5% Cashmere
Features: Throat button over
Origin: Portugal Condition: 9 (Mint Condiition)










































Shipping will be at market cost. Intl shipping available.

Contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers bowtie

Asking $22


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

Lands End A&S tie
Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

$15 > $14> $12.50* >$10*

Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking $25 > $23 > $21 *> $19*


16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking $21 > $17 > $15> $13.50* > $11
*


Southwick 3/2 sack tweed ~42R
Grey herringbone with beautiful weaves of pink, red, blue, and gold - quarter lined, single vent, awesome natural shoulders, flap hip pockets. No issues.
18" Shoulders - 22.25" pit to pit - 24" sleeves (+2.75) - 30.25" BOC

Asking $40 > $34 > $30 > $28 *> $26* or offer




*~44 Long Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
*Made by Christopher LTD, a defunct Cincinnati trad shoppe. Beautiful medium grey tweed with red and green woven throughout. Leather buttons. Fully lined, single vented. Only issue is the lining is a little loose around the back vent. An easy fix however.
Asking $40> $34 > $30 *> $26 *or offer.

19" shoulders 
23" pit to pit
25.5 sleeves +2
31.5 length from BOC


Brooks Brothers OCBD 16.5-34
Made in Jamaica 
Asking $20 > $16 > $14 > $12.50 *> $10* or offer (final drop.)


Robert Talbot for Christopher LTD necktie
3" width. Christopher LTD is a defunct local trad men's store here in Cincinnati.
Asking $13.50 > $10 > $8 > $7 *> $6* (final drop)


Brooks Brothers foulard tie

-navy with red/gold flowers
-100% silk, made in USA
-3.25" width
Asking $15 > $14 *> 12.50* conus

Ralph Lauren Polo paisley tie

-100% silk, made in USA
-3 5/8" width
-Asking $15 > $14 *> $12.50*


----------



## Orgetorix

tonyanthony1970 said:


> *Oxxford Cloths Shade of Blue Sz 46R Asking $65 OBO *
> Model: Benjamin II
> P2P: 23.5"
> S2S: 20.5"
> BoC: 25"
> Sleeve: 32"
> Fabric: Super 120's Pure Virgin Wool
> Condition: Outstanding
> Pleated: Yes
> Waist: 19" (extra 3")
> Inseam: 30.5" (extra 3" total uncuffed)


Tony, I think you got your BOC and sleeve lengths mixed up. Either that or this was tailored for a chimpanzee.


----------



## FLMike

tonyanthony1970 said:


> *Brooks Brothers Cambridge Style Camel Hair Patch Pocket 43L - Asking $50 OBO*
> 
> The two-button Cambridge Style jacket is a slim-fitting version of our iconic sack coat. It features a shorter length and a more-fitted body for a modern interpretation of the Ivy League mainstay. Made from luxurious camel hair. This jacket will anchor your cold-weather wardrobe for years to come. Half-canvas construction. 3/2 roll lapel. Center vent. Dry clean. Imported. Closure: Two-Button Fabric: 100% Camel Hair
> P2P: 22"
> S2S:20 "
> BoC:31 "
> Sleeve: 25"
> Fabric:
> Vented: Dual Side
> Origin: Canada
> Condition: 9.6 out of 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your title and description say "patch pocket" and "3/2 roll lapel". I don't see either of those features on the coat pictured. You also describe it as having center and dual side vents......it can't be both.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Is anyone else getting the hyper-linked keywords showing up on their text? I thought this vBulletin feature was turned off a while ago...?

As an example, the words "dual side" right above this post are linked to some cycling shorts on Amazon... :crazy:

(Now "dual sided" is not linked, but the words "shorts" and "Amazon" are linked now...)

Second Edit: It appears to be random, as the words "shorts" and "Amazon" are now NOT linked... screwy.


----------



## Reuben

I've been getting them since I signed in, just chalked it up to paid advertising or lower hosting fees and ignored it.



sbdivemaster said:


> Is anyone else getting the hyper-linked keywords showing up on their text? I thought this vBulletin feature was turned off a while ago...?
> 
> As an example, the words "dual side" right above this post are linked to some cycling shorts on Amazon... :crazy:
> 
> (Now "dual sided" is not linked, but the words "shorts" and "Amazon" are linked now...)
> 
> Second Edit: It appears to be random, as the words "shorts" and "Amazon" are now NOT linked... screwy.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Tony, I think you got your BOC and sleeve lengths mixed up. Either that or this was tailored for a chimpanzee.


I noticed the same thing, but that has got to be one of the funniest things that I have had the pleasure of reading in a while! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vinylacademics

AE Park Avenue size 8.5D. Brown and in great condition. Still lots of life left in the soles. *$60 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER.

*















Alden full strap loafers. Size 10.5B. Burgundy color and in great shape. *$75 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER

*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some tweeds and other stuff I've been hoarding too long.

First, a Harris Tweed by Lands End sport coat, made in USA, two-button, darted and tagged 39R. Fully lined with a single vent. Simply gorgeous and in perfect condition. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.25 with another inch possible. $30 CONUS







Made in England for Norm Thompson, this is a special shooting jacket. It features a Norfolk style waist and single vent in back, two-way front pockets and back shoulder pleats for ease of movement. The fabric is a unique herringbone with faint red overcheck--it really does defy description, especially when you get upclose. The lining has come loose at the bottom (pictured) but is not torn or stained--an easy, cheap and perhaps even free fix if you are on good terms with your tailor. Other than that, it's in fantastic condition. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 26 inches; shoulder width, 22 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length, 25.25 inches with another inch possible. $40 CONUS





Next up, a three-button sack that is not a 3/2 roll. Not sure how old, but very--you don't see these every day. By Hart, Schaffner and Marx. It has one very tiny flaw I noticed only when measuring for length: a tiny hole on the collar in back that owing to the size and fabric pattern, is practically invisible. I have done my best to picture it. The color is greener than I was able to capture--the first couple thumbnails come closest. The measurements on this jacket are: armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 28 inches; sleeve length, 23.5 inches with another inch possible. $30 CONUS





A waxed cotton vest by Rag & Bone. There's a mark on the lining, pictured, which is obviously invisible when worn. In outstanding condition with no flaws, and very well made. Tagged 46, it measures 24.5 inches across the front from armpit to armpit and 26.25 inches from top of collar to hem in back. I understand this sort of thing is popular amongst hipsters, and so let's set it at $90 CONUS, and if that's totally out of whack, we can talk.





A shetland cardigan in a rich brown--the photos speak for themselves. Soft, thick and warm, with no flaws and saddle/raglan shoulders. Tagged 2XLT, it measures 23 inches from armpit to armpit, 28 inches from collar to hem in back and 34.5 inches from center of collar to cuff. Just $15 CONUS.





Heavy saddle shoulder crew neck, knit in England. Zero flaws--it's in magnificent condition. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22.75 inches; center of collar to cuff, 36 inches; length from top of collar to hem in back, 29.5 inches. $15 CONUS.





A pair of Birminghams by Allen Edmonds. These shoes are in amazing condition, with toe and heel taps barely broken in--they could use a polish and that's it. The uppers have zero flaws. It's always dicey estimating how many times a pair of shoes has been worn, but I'd be surprised if these had more than a dozen wears. Size 10 D. $75 CONUS





Next, one of the coolest pairs of Florsheim Imperials I have ever seen. The texture of the leather is unbelievable--it almost looks like it came off an elephant or some sort of exotic. The suicide heels have been replaced. If these were mine, I'd consider getting new heels because the rubber part is not level with the other part of the heel. I'd also get new insoles--the current ones have a hint of curl. These shoes are well worth it--the uppers are flawless and very much a show stealer. Size 9.5C. I figure heels and insoles will cost no more than $25, so how about $30 CONUS, and you'll have the spiffiest ever Imperials for south of sixty bucks.





A pair of vintage Johnston and Murphys in fine condition. Zero flaws to upper, lots of life left in soles, size 10.5 D/B and just $25 CONUS.





None of the above pairs of shoes have been polished, at least by me. The pictures show them exactly as I found them. But you can get them all gussied up with this electric shoe polisher/buffer. I have one and could not live without it--it puts the finishing touches on footwear each morning and makes the task of polishing a whole lot easier. This machine shows no signs of use whatsoever. Both wool brushes are immaculate and fluffy. There are no nicks or scratches that I can find. It is this model, which sells for $125 (although Amazon has one very similar for $85):

https://www.shoecaresupplies.com/product_p/electric-polisher.htm

You can have it for just $60 CONUS, plus I'll knock $10 off any of the above pairs of shoes.





A Brooks Brothers must-iron made in USA oxford cloth button down shirt. I had considered listing this as NWOT, especially since it came with the sleeves pinned together as if straight from a store, and it shows zero signs of wear. But, upon further review, there is a tiny blue stain on the inside of the cuff on one of the sleeves. Absolutely invisible when worn--it's on the inside of the cuff, lapped over by the other side of the cuff when buttoned, so twice hidden, and it is visible on just one side of the fabric, the side that is against the wearer's skin. See pictures. I suspect that it would easily launder out with Oxi Clean. 15.5x33. You won't find a nicer one unless you get it straight from BB for $80 or whatever they're charging these days. Just $25 CONUS.





A pair of NWT HSM trousers from worsted wool. Pleated. 35 waist, lined and unhemmed. I have a paper tag somewhere that says made in USA, there is another tag sewn on. Just $18 CONUS.


----------



## vinylacademics

dat rag & bone vest! pm'd!


----------



## Alleline

Steve, sent you a pm requesting those bluchers. Included my cel and personal e-mail.


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Your title and description say "patch pocket" and "3/2 roll lapel". I don't see either of those features on the coat pictured. You also describe it as having center and dual side vents......it can't be both.


I think there needs to be a sticky primer written as a guide for new sellers. Something like a "how-to" that covers descriptions, photos and (perhaps most important) communication with potential buyers. I'm seeing some issues creeping into the Thrift Exchange. I'd be willing to draft something for input.


----------



## ArtVandalay

gamma68 said:


> I think there needs to be a sticky primer written as a guide for new sellers. Something like a "how-to" that covers descriptions, photos and (perhaps most important) communication with potential buyers. I'm seeing some issues creeping into the Thrift Exchange. I'd be willing to draft something for input.


This is a good idea. I'd probably add a line to that primer from the very first post in the Trad Thrift Exchange Thread as well -- this seems to be forgotten as of late -



> I believe we need to limit ourselves to truly Trad items, or the profoundly exceptional non-trad items (a darted odd seersucker jacket with embroidered lobsters, for instance).


At times lately The Exchange has been seemingly overrun with large photos of items that wouldn't be considered trad by even the most liberal of definitions, and it can make browsing this thread extremely tedious. This isn't directed at one person, but just a trend I've noticed lately.


----------



## imme

gamma68 said:


> I think there needs to be a sticky primer written as a guide for new sellers. Something like a "how-to" that covers descriptions, photos and (perhaps most important) communication with potential buyers. I'm seeing some issues creeping into the Thrift Exchange. I'd be willing to draft something for input.


I would happily read such a primer should you be so kind as to create one.


----------



## sbdivemaster

ArtVandalay said:


> At times lately The Exchange has been seemingly overrun with large photos of items that wouldn't be considered trad by even the most liberal of definitions, and it can make browsing this thread extremely tedious. This isn't directed at one person, but just a trend I've noticed lately.


This!

I'm sorry, but Canali, Cavalli, Cucinelli, Verduci, Zegna, etc. are not trad.

Also, if you have multiple items, please make one post; don't make a individual post for each item.

Tweedy Don's listings are a great example to follow...


----------



## gamma68

I'd like to publicly thank Monocle for the LLB crewneck sweater I recently received. Nice sweater at a nice price, delivered quickly. I'm hand washing it now and look forward to wearing it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> I think there needs to be a sticky primer written as a guide for new sellers. Something like a "how-to" that covers descriptions, photos and (perhaps most important) communication with potential buyers. I'm seeing some issues creeping into the Thrift Exchange. I'd be willing to draft something for input.


I think you're wrong. We periodically come up with we-should-do-this or we-should-do-that on the Exchange, which, I think, is working just fine as is. We've never adopted anything formal, and it keeps on keeping on. The Exchange is, always has been, a self-correcting, self-policing thread. Don't muck it up with a bunch of stickies and primers and rules and what-not, however well intentioned. If you like a lot of rules and stickies and the like, do business on eBay.

If something has been working as well as this has been for as long as this has been, you leave it alone and let it keep working.


----------



## imme

Updated with sold items removed and measurements for a couple items added.

Serious inquiries for measurements on specific items are welcome.



imme said:


> *AAAC Estate Sale:*
> 
> I am still trying to work out shipping, as far as what size flat rate boxes each item requires, so please bear with me. *For now, most prices are listed WITHOUT shipping - the cost of shipping would be the cost of the smallest priority mail box that the item(s) would fit into*. If you have experience with shipping various clothing items, I welcome your suggestions as far as what items can fit into each flat rate shipping box size and I can start shifting prices to CONUS (and I will indicate if a listed price is CONUS). I have ordered USPS Priority Mail shipping supplies, so I am expecting them to arrive early this coming week.
> 
> *Payment*: At this time, I can accept payments through *Amazon Payments *(https://payments.amazon.com/personal/money), *electronic person-to-person **bank transfer* (many US banks offer this as a free, secure service without revealing your account information to the recipient), or *traditional check* (from more established members).
> 
> My turnaround time to ship will probably not be instant and may take up to a week (I will do my best to be as fast as possible), depending on how my schedule is. Your understanding is appreciated. I am motivated to sell and ship items quickly, since my apartment is small and already crowded.
> 
> Due to the sheer volume of items and a lack of time, I will initially post images of each item along with the tagged size. If there is interest, I can later provide measurements for specific items.
> 
> The direct Photobucket link to all items is here: https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/library/AAAC estate
> I started rotating photos in Photobucket, but then stopped after I realized that the changes are not reflected when I post the images here.
> 
> *Belts:
> *https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/slideshow/AAAC%20estate/Belts
> *
> 1) Snakeskin belt on plush cowhide
> $15 CONUS
> *
> 
> *Pocket squares:** If you buy multiple pocket squares, just ask me to combine shipping to save you money! If eBay listings are to be believed, many or all of these pocket squares may be vintage. I have a few more pocket squares that I purchased for myself from the same sale. I have come to realize that would not even wear one on an annual basis, so I am willing to sell them. I do not yet have photos, but can take them if there is interest. Most are solid colors.
> 
> **3) Handcraft Inc. Silk. Made in Italy. Tan with brown/gold/yellow pattern. *Tag does not specify manufacturer, but RN lookup does.
> *$15 CONUS
> *
> *5) Hand block printed. Silk. Tan with red pattern.* Made in England. No manufacturer listed
> *$4 ** - Sold, pending funds
> *
> *
> 6) Damon. Silk. Hand-rolled in Italy. Abstract pattern.
> $15 CONUS
> *
> *
> 7) Pure silk. Made in Italy. Dark blue with pattern. *The scarf is a deep, rich, dark blue. The photo makes the shade of blue appear much lighter than it truly is. No manufacturer listed on tag.
> *$8 - Sold, pending funds
> *
> 
> *Hats and Caps:
> **
> 1) Pendleton 100% virgin wool XL fedora - green/tan
> $12 - Sold, pending funds
> *
> *
> 2) Corduroy(?) XL fedora - brown. *There is some dirt/dust visible on the front part of the inner rim. I have not tried to clean it.
> *$11*
> 
> *
> 3) Failsworth wool flat cap - grey/green tweed.* The cap is tweed on the top and on the brim, but the base part of the cap actually has a stretchy weave. So, while its resting size is small, it can stretch quite a bit. There is no tagged size.
> *$17 CONUS
> *
> *
> 4) Lake of the Isles Fine Headwear XL flat cap - brown/charcoal.* The material is not indicated. It has a (faux?)fur-lined flap that is concealed, but that can be folded down to keep the neck and ears warm.
> *$8 - Sold, pending funds
> *
> *
> 5) Country Gentleman Large flat cap - navy (or black? It is difficult to tell). Cashmere (75%)-Wool (25%) blend. *Made in Italy.
> *$10 **- Sold, pending funds
> *
> 
> *Dress Shirts:
> **
> 1) Tommy Hilfiger 17.5/34-35 XL - vertical multicolor stripes. *100% cotton. Looks new, except that it has a laundromat tag on it (it was well-starched)!
> *$9*
> *
> 
> 2) **Tommy Hilfiger 17/34-35 XL TLC The Lifetime Collar - white with small light blue checks.* It has a tiny orange stain to the right of one of the buttons on the front (as shown in the photo). I have not tried to remove it.
> *$3*
> 
> 
> *Scarves:
> **
> 1) Maban of Scotland pure new wool red/green plaid scarf*. It looks like something small may be stuck on the scarf (as seen in the last photo). I have not tried to remove it, but it looks like it would come out easily.
> *$17 CONUS*
> 
> 
> *2) Rich black lined scarf(?) with embossed floral and paisley patterns*. It is quite short and I'm not entirely sure if this is even a scarf, but whatever it is, it's beautiful! The outer side has the embossed pattern, while the inner side is soft. Both short edges of the scarf are open. There are no tags that I can see anywhere on this. If this does not get any takers, I would be very happy to keep it for myself or give it to a friend as a gift. (Even as I type this, I'm debating just keeping it!)
> *$17 CONUS*
> 
> *
> 3) Clubfellow Cashmé Acrylic scarf.* I was so happy to find (what I thought was) a cashmere scarf for someone here that I misread the label. Oops. Regardless, this is still a nice looking scarf. It does have pilling in a few areas (as shown in the photos).
> *$12 CONUS*
> 
> 
> *Shoes:** Each pair of shoes has its own trees in them - if they fit in the shipping box, I can include them for an additional $3/pair.**
> 1) Florsheim Imperial black wingtips.* Has metal taps on the soles. Size unmarked, but measures 12.25" x 4.5".
> *$16*
> 
> 
> *2) Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips.* There are signs of metal taps having previously been on the soles. There is a small bump on the inner left shoe, as well as a small crack on the same shoe (both shown below). Size unmarked, but measures 12.25" x 4.5".
> *$15*
> 
> 
> *Sweaters:
> **
> 1) Clubfellow red XL cardigan. 100% lambswool.* Five buttons on the front. The buttons are nice, but some show a little wear.
> *Pit-to-pit*: 23.75"
> *Sweater length (from bottom of collar)*: 26.5"
> *Sleeve length (from mid-collar to the end of the sleeve in the middle)*: 37.5"
> *Sleeve length (from shoulder seam)*: 26.5" on top, 24" on bottom
> *$13**- Sold, pending funds*
> 
> *
> 2) Field Gear grey XL cardigan. This is a heavy sweater made of **100% merino wool**.
> $11*
> 
> *
> 3) 111 STATE grey XL cardigan. This is also a heavy sweater made of 100% extra fine merino wool**.
> $13*
> 
> *
> 4) Gran Sasso blue/grey XL polo sweater. Made in Italy of merino ultrafine cashmere.
> $15*
> 
> 
> *Sportcoats:* *As far as I can tell, all are in very good to excellent condition (mostly excellent). All are also fully lined inside. The first photos for each sportcoat was taken with all of buttons closed, except for the bottom button. All sportcoats are only $13+cost of shipping! Save money by buying more!
> 
> 1) Stafford tweed 50R. 4-button cuffs. 60% wool, 20% Nylon, 20% Camelhair*
> 
> *
> 2) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. The label is VERY faded, but the material is 53% silk, 35% wool, 12% nylon.*
> 
> *
> 3) Austin Reed for Dayton 48R. **4-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in the USA.*
> 
> *
> 4) Stafford 50R. 3-button cuffs. 100% pure new wool. Made in South Africa.
> *
> 
> *5) Evan-Picone50R. 4-button cuffs. 100% camelhair.
> **
> 
> 6) Sta̅te ments (statements). Tagged 46R, measures closer to 48L. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool. Single vent.
> **Pit-to-pit*: 25"
> *Waist*: 23"
> *Shoulder-to-Shoulder*: 20.5"
> *Jacket length (from bottom of collar)*: 32.25"
> *Sleeve length*: 25.75" + 1"
> 
> *
> 
> 7) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. "Pure wool". It still has the laundromat tag on it.
> **
> 
> 8) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.
> **
> 
> 9) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.
> **
> 
> 10) Nino Cerruti Rue Royale. **No tagged size**, measures like a 50R. **3-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in USA. Unvented. The buttons look better in real life - I had a hard time capturing the buttons.
> **Pit-to-pit*: 26"
> *Waist*: 24"
> *Shoulder-to-Shoulder*: 21"
> *Jacket length (from bottom of collar)*: 32.125"
> *Sleeve length*: 25" + 1"
> *
> 
> 11) Stafford Executive 50R. 4-button cuffs. 95% wool, 5% cashmere. Made in South Africa.
> *
> *
> 12) Stafford Executive. Tagged 46R**, measures closer to 48L**. 100% camelhair. Single vent. This is one of my favorite sportcoats of the group, but alas, it is 10 sizes too large for me.
> **Pit-to-pit*: 25"
> *Waist*: 23"
> *Shoulder-to-Shoulder*: 20.5"
> *Jacket length (from bottom of collar)*: 31.75"
> *Sleeve length*: 26" + 1"
> 
> *
> 13) Lauren Ralph Lauren for Macy's 42S. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 14) Stafford 50R. 4-button cuffs. **100% camelhair. **This is my favorite sportcoat of the group, but it is also much too large for me.
> **
> 
> 15) Stafford 48R. 4-button cuffs. 52% silk, 48% wool. This has a tiny stain on the right sleeve (as shown below). I have not tried to remove it.
> *
> 
> *Jackets:* *As far as I can tell, all are in excellent condition (though #4 has a small smudge on the right sleeve, as shown in the photo). I truly wish these jackets would have been my size.
> **
> 1) London Fog 46R. I believe this is navy blue. Beautiful coat with a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.
> $16
> *
> *
> 2) Towne by London Fog XL Regular. Green with pink/red along the inner edges. Coat has a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.*
> *$13
> *
> *
> 3) London Fog by Greenwood 46R. Tan-colored. Shell only.
> $13
> *
> *
> 4) 40R. Greenish tan-colored. Has a small smudge on the left arm (as shown below).* No manufacturer listed that I could see. I really liked this jacket and tried it on, but it was far too large for me .
> *$13*
> 
> *
> 5) 50R. Off-white color. Has a full, warm inner lining. This jacket is VERY HEAVY! *I almost tweaked my shoulder picking this one up because I didn't realize it would be so heavy. No manufacturer listed that I could see.
> *$15*


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> I think you're wrong.


I never said anything about posting "rules." Just a helpful list of suggestions to assist new sellers. Another person seemed receptive to the idea.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Gentlemen, can we improve the quality of the photography in our Informal Thrift Exchange posts? I passed on a bow tie because there was a strong yellowish cast and I could not discern if it was exactly like one that I already own. Please use your better camera (not your smartphone's) and figure out how to set your camera to the type of lighting your shooting your photo. Or at least advise that there is a particular cast to your photos.


----------



## imme

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Gentlemen, can we improve the quality of the photography in our Informal Thrift Exchange posts? I passed on a bow tie because there was a strong yellowish cast and I could not discern if it was exactly like one that I already own. Please use your better camera (not your smartphone's) and figure out how to set your camera to the type of lighting your shooting your photo. Or at least advise that there is a particular cast to your photos.


Did you contact the seller to ask for clarification or for additional photos in neutral light (if possible)? Not everyone has access to a good, non-smartphone camera or a nice, large open space with great lighting (a la TD). But, if a potential buyer invests the few seconds it takes to send a message inquiring about a particular item, I'm sure that most people would do their best to accommodate them or answer any questions.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters--with price drops!*

​
As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

2) Brooks Brothers; white block letters on black label. Made in England. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 31 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking $25.

 

3) EWM lambswool sweater. A lovely shade of light lichen green! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 34, length 26 1/2. Asking just $18.

 

4) GORGEOUS! Pink Smith's of Bermuda sweater from Scottish shetland. Size XL. Excellent condition. This is absolutely beautiful! Chest 25, sleeve 33 3/4, length 26. Asking just $30.

 

5) Patagonia. A lovely, rugged all-wool sweater from a classic Preppy brand. Size S. Excellent condition. Chest 18, sleeve 32, length 23 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

6) Joseph Turner UK. A lovely lambswool sweater from England! Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35 3/4, length 27 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

7) Alan Paine crewneck. A beautiful charcoal sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22 3/4, sleeve 31 1/4, length 26. Asking just $25.

 

9) Peter Storm turtleneck. Made in Great Britain. A seriously rugged sweater! very Good/Excellent condition. Size S. Chest 19, sleeve 27, length 24 1/4. Asking $18.

 

10) GORGEOUS LL Bean Norwegian cardigan. This is one of the original and classic Bean Norwegians; 80/20 wool and rayon. This has snowflake buttons, and, I believe in no longer made. Made in Norway. Excellent condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26 3/4. Asking just $32.

  

11) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $22.

  

12) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $12

 

13) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

14) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $14.

 

15) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $21.

 

18) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $15.

 

19) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $14

 

20) Brooks Brothers stripey sweater with zipper neck. Made of Fine Italian Merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 24. Asking just $16.

   

21) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

22) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $12.

  

23) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $11.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*I have a whole slew of BEAUTIFUL tweeds and other jackets to pass on today--including an exceptionally a GRAIL from Constable of New York, several beautiful Harris tweeds, a tartan, several 3/2 sacks, and more!
*
*And PLEASE NOTE--there are some GRAIL jackets in this set, especially the gorgeous 1960's 3/2 sack with all the tradly details, and the smaller and perfect mid-century Harris tweed that brings up the rear!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*

This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.

This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $42, or offer.

Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*2) CLASSIC 1960's 3/2 sack in dark moss green herringbone.*

This is a truly lovely jacket, and a great example of an original 1960's 3/2 tweed sack! Cut from a lovely herringbone tweed that's a base of moss green with peat and petrol blue heathered in--a colourway that is rarely seen now, but which was very popular on Ivy campuses in the 1950s and 1960s--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a classic 3/2 roll, a single centre vent, and two-button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the vent lining, and could use a dry clean and a press, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4



  

*3) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

* 5) GORGEOUS Classic Harris Tweed! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone Harris tweed, this lovely jacket features classic vertical Harris striping in Spring Green, Sky Blue, and Bracken throughout--it's lovely! This jacket has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on November 13th, 1984--but it could just as easily have been purchased last week. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.*

Chst: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





    

*7) UNWORN and MADE IN CANADA Lauren 3/2 tweed in ALPACA and WOOL.*

This is absolutely lovely! First, this is cut from a blend of 70% wool and 30% alpaca, which cloth has a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also lovely; a black peat on cream puppytooth, with a subtle overcheck of burnished chestnut; this is a really beautiful jacket. the lapel has a 3/2 roll, although this is not a sack, having subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. Moreover, this is unworn--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Canada.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*8) 38S GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in flecked birdseye! *

This is wonderful! The flecked Harris Tweeds are my favourites for everyday wear--the fabric is often held to be evocative of the Scottish islands that it is woven on, and the flecked tweeds really live up to this, having the colours of the landscapes on which they were grown, dyed, and woven heathered into them. And this jacket is a truly beautiful example of a beautiful cloth. Cut from a charcoal birdsye Harris, this is flecked throughout with moss green, sky and sea blues, with the berry reds and oranges adding dash.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and is that rare size, a 38S!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 1/2





     

*9) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*10) GRAIL! Arnold Constable & Co. tweed--THREE PATCH POCKETS, GORGEOUS vintage colouring!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and give its quality, condition, cut, colourway and provenance readily qualifies as a Grail piece.

This jacket is from Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

The breeding of this jacket is thus impeccable!

And its quality lives up to Constable's reputation. Cut as a high-roll three button front jacket, the lapel roll on this is superb, as are the beautifully narrow lapels, perfect for the Golden Age of Ivy Style from when this dates. This jacket also features three patch pockets, with the breast patch pocket set at just the right tilt for a hacking pocket, and ease of use. The buttons are all leather-covered football buttons, with the highly desirable leather shanks; they are all firmly attached with no weakening of damage to the leather. This jacket is fully canvassed, and quarter-lined, all the better to show off the impeccable workmanship hat went into it. And the colourway is wonderful--a dark peat black base, with subtle dark moss green and dark petrol blue checking--the sort of patterning and colourway that was so popular on Ivy campuses until about 1968. This features single button cuffs, and a single vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket is in strikingly excellent condition--shockingly so, for its age, for it was Union made in the USA on November 10th, 1961! Yes, this jacket is almost 52 years old--and you would never guess, apart from the cut and colourway! The only minor , minor flaw is some minor repair to the lining in the cuff hems.

*This beautiful, rare, and wonderful jacket is a steal at just $55--you really won't find another like it, and certainly not in this condition!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





      

*11) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $38, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $40, or offer

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*13) Barry Bricken 3/2 sack in camelhair--with three patch pockets!*

This is terrific! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has three front patch pocket, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*15) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*16) GORGEOUS Tartan jacket by Polo!*

This is absolutely beautiful! The tartan of this jacket is wonderful--please see my pictures, and remember that the thumbnails are clickable! And the cut of the jacket lives up to te cloth--this features three patch pockets, subtle darting, and a current two button front. It also appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined, with a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a very, very small snag hole on the left hand sleeve, as shown--but this can hardly be seen owing to the complexity of the tartan, and would be an easy fix. Otherwise, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $55, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



        

*17) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*18) Basketweave Harris Tweed with leather-covered buttons*

This is a lovely, versatile tweed! Cut from basketweave cloth, this is one of the classic Harris tweeds with flecks of colour throughout, reminiscent of the natural colours of the islands where it was woven; here, forest green, gorse yellow, and berry red. This jacket is a current two button front with subtle darts, and features the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--the buttons do have some minor patina to them! This is a bargain at

*just $29, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*19) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $45, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*20) LOVELY Country Glen Plaid 3/2 sack tweed by Brooks Brothers
*
This is lovely--a classic country tweed by Brooks Brothers! The colouring and patterning on this jacket are lovely--please see my close-up pictures for them. This is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; naturally, it has two button cuffs. It is also half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have two dark ink spots on the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition. As such, it's a bargain at

*just $32, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31





    

*21) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*22) Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket*

A lovely, classic jacket, this Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket is a current two button front model with subtle darts. It has a full lining, a single centre vent, appears to be half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2



    

*23) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*24) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29 , or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*25) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $19, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*26) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 

        

*27) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*28) Made in the USA Cricketeer Tweed*

Like the Anderson and Little, above, this is another lovely staple tweed from one of the mainstay American makers. Cut from a light grey herringbone tweed with vertical blue striping throughout, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features neat flat buttons--two on the front and three at the cuffs--and a single centre vent.

It does have two minor issues: The buttons have some patina, and there are three small mis-weave holes on the left-hand sleeve where the warp and weft failed to meet, the worst of which is shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is *just $13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



    

*29) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$25, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



        

*30) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*31) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*32) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*36) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $42, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## Monocle

*All items include shipping - CONUS. PM for overseas options, as I will have to add add actual shipping.
Trades welcome here. Offers welcome. You can click to see more pics in my bucket.*
Looking: Trousers 40 x 32 in basic solid colors, blue black brown, OR with a subtle pattern or texture. 
Looking: Shoes 10.5E (wide) Black in good condition, (Am open to styles, except loafers)
Looking: 40 Cordovan Belt.

1. Gant Uxbridge Twill Cotton and Wool BD 16 x 34 W24 L30 (the ratio is 80/20 cotton and wool respectively) Single flap pocket. Back collar button. *$15.00*


2. Gitman Pinstripe BD dress in creamy yellow with navy pin. 16 x 33 W23 L32 Single button cuff with gauntlet button. Split yoke. Box pleat. *CLAIMED*


3. Vintage Woolrich Block Plaid Scarf 100% Wool 57" x 9.5" *$9.00*


4. Green with subtle yellow fibers un-darted tweed sack from Serry's Clothier in Dartmouth. A couple of small rubs to the tweed at back near the hem which are mostly hidden in the nap. Not a big deal. Soft narrowish lapels. Soft swelled edges. Half lined. Width p2p 22 Length BOC 31 Shoulder 19 Sleeve 25. Union Tag. *$39.00 *


5. Nice un-darted tweed sack from unknown Aynsley Collection (made in USA, name tag but no Union Tag). Thick swelled edges, half lined. Single vent.
Width p2p 22 Length BOC 30 Shoulder 18 Sleeve 25. *$39.00*


6. Cricketeer darted 3/2 roll with what I think are faux leather buttons. Patch pockets. Single vent. Throat latch. The Union tag is modern, so this is probably late 1970's or 80's. Gray, white and light blue basketweave. Man In Wool label. Width p2p 22 Length BOC 31 Shoulder 18 Sleeve 25. *$24.00


*7. Casa Di Billera Wool 2 button from JC Penney sized 42L. Made in USA with older Union Tag. This jacket has lots of appeal, and a great pattern. The drop is 19" base of collar to top button. Extra Buttons are included. Single vent. Pressed leather buttons. Width p2p 22 Length BOC 32 Shoulder 18.5 Sleeve 26 *$36.00


*Thank you. Have a great safe weekend. :cool2:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

May I introduce myself? I usually wear a 44L, at least in BB's Madison cut; I have to have the waist taken in, and that's about it.

I can always use OCBDs, usually in 17-34 slim; shrinkage in the sleeve often leads me to prefer a 17-35 when it comes to used shirts.

What does a buyer do if a jacket simply doesn't fit as hoped? That must happen. If you end up with something too baggy, do you just choose to wear it over sweaters? Do you just offer it up here for sale again, presumably at the same price?


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTE GRAIL! c. 36, 38. London-Made Three-piece Worsted Suit from the Army & Navy Store, London, SW1.*

This is absolutely astounding; the stuff that Ralph lauren's dreams are made of! This suit was made for a friend of the family who started his career as an officer in the exclusive Blues and Royals Guards regiment of the British army, and who then became a very senior civil servant in the UK Government. In retirement he ran his family's estate (mainly sheep, some arable; lots of good rough shooting and some decent fishing) on the Scottish Borders. His was a life well lived, and his suits (which I acquired form his son for presentation here) are a beautiful reflection of this.

The cloth of this suit is in modern terms heavyweight. It is a solid charcoal, and a beautiful example of mid-century British tailoring. This is just the type of suit George Smiley would have gone for when searching for the mole in British Intelligence! It features a three-button front, darting, military shoulders, and four button cuffs. The jacket is unvented. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed; the lining in this suit has been applied to ensure that it conforms to the shape of the jacket, as has been shaped, darted, and seamed accordingly. the jacket is unvented.

The vest has an adjustable back, four fully functional front pockets, and is fully lined. It is unvented. The trousers are pleated and beautifully cut and shaped. They feature buttons for braces (suspenders) on the exterior, and hence lack belt loops They have a button fly.

As is to be expected, this suit features vast amounts of handwork throughout. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Again, given the beauty, rarity, and provenance of this suit, it's an absolute bargain at just *$95, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.* Again, this really is an absolute steal.

*Measurements:*

Jacket:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 3/4

Trousers:

Waist: 15 1/2 (+2 to let out)
Length: 32 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs.

Vest:

Width, across the cloth: 16
Length: 23 1/4, tip to tip.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on suits--including some NWT Huntington 3/2 sacks!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International orders are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in classic navy pinstripe!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic navy pinstripe cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely--a classic navy pinstripe with a lovely hand. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



         

*2) NWT Huntington 3/2 sack in miniature grey herringbone.*

This too is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack suit in a classic miniature grey herringbone cut from 100% worsted wool, this is NEW, with all of its tags attached. The cloth is lovely, and is one of the Ivy classics in both patterning and colourway. It has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre vent. It comes complete with its full set of spare buttons provided by Huntingdon--one of the classic Trad/Ivy men's clothiers--and was Made in the USA.

The trousers are pleated and unhemmed and also have all of their tags intact.

Obviously, being new, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 44R jacket, 38R trousers, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19
Inseam: 37, unhemmed.



       

*8) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, between two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*11) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*14) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*

Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. With the exception of a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



   

*16) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you like double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition, and is an absolute bargain at just

*$20 boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*17) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*You can enjoy the strangeness of this for just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18



    

*19) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs. Given these problems, this is close to free, being just

*$15 > 13, boxed and shipped in CONUS

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*20) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## Reuben

As professional as some of our regular posters seem, this is still an unregulated thread run by (mostly) amateurs. I wouldn't want to run off a new poster from sharing his finds just because he can't take professional-enough photos or might incorrectly use a term or two, mostly because he might have a loud tweed in my size. I'd recommend letting someone know if you've seen issues with their posts, and ignoring them if they're repeat offenders. There is a way of making all posts by a certain poster invisible to your account, right? I know I was more than a little self-concious about posting here the first couple times. Then again, these are just my opinions and I'm relatively new in these parts.

I will say multiple large, unnecessary, high-res photos are one of my pet peeves, followed by small, low-res ones that keep you from getting a good idea of the patterns and colors. Maybe if you're selling multiple smaller items, like ties, consider putting several in the same photo?


----------



## HalfLegend

Reuben said:


> As professional as some of our regular posters seem, this is still an unregulated thread run by (mostly) amateurs. I wouldn't want to run off a new poster from sharing his finds just because he can't take professional-enough photos or might incorrectly use a term or two, mostly because he might have a loud tweed in my size. I'd recommend letting someone know if you've seen issues with their posts, and ignoring them if they're repeat offenders. There is a way of making all posts by a certain poster invisible to your account, right? I know I was more than a little self-concious about posting here the first couple times. Then again, these are just my opinions and I'm relatively new in these parts.
> 
> I will say multiple large, unnecessary, high-res photos are one of my pet peeves, followed by small, low-res ones that keep you from getting a good idea of the patterns and colors. Maybe if you're selling multiple smaller items, like ties, consider putting several in the same photo?


I'd just like to second what Reuben said and add something. While a lot of clothes here are TRAD and we all love said TRAD clothes, if someone has a good item that he doesn't need and thinks another member could wear, whether it be Gucci loafers or a very fitted jacket, I think they should feel free to still post it and contribute to the community!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

If your brother sins against you, go and tell him his fault, between you and him alone. If he listens to you, you have gained your brother. But if he does not listen, take one or two others along with you, that every charge may be established by the evidence of two or three witnesses.

And PM me if you find any 10D (US) gucci loafers


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Make me an offer! I swear I'm a nice guy.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> LE red & white seersucker pants
> really great crinkle on the fabric; extra seersuckery
> 36" x 29"
> no rips, holes stains or tears
> flat front and plain hems
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS
> 
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> photobucket album here--> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/LEseersuckerpants





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Lacoste Tennis Sweater
> 
> Tagged a Medium
> 
> 21.5" P2P
> 24" BoC
> 33" Sleeves, measures like a shirt
> 
> $35 shipped CONUS
> 
> PM me if you have any questions
> 
> Photobucket album--> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/LEseersuckerpants/LacosteTennisSweater


----------



## hooker4186

Bumping these.

First, a really nice vintage Alan Paine Fair Isle sweater. Shetland wool, tagged a 42 but fits more like a 38. Asking *$25 *shipped.
Chest: 19"
Length: 24"









Full album:


http://imgur.com/DiAoe


And a few caps - looking for *$15 *shipped each, or if you want both I can do $25:
Hats of Ireland Blackwatch, size 7 1/4









Album:


http://imgur.com/k0keK


Harris Tweed by Pitlochry. Size L/59-60CM 








Album:


http://imgur.com/ymMQW


H. Freeman and Sons Custom jacket - brown prince of Wales check Loro Piana Fabric - Looking for *$40* shipped.
Untagged, but the size correlates roughly to a 42R. 
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"








Album:


http://imgur.com/bnNrs


Brooks Brothers Belt - 36 waist, excellent condition, no significant cracking or creasing. Asking *$20* shipped.
Length from end of buckle to center hole: 37"
Width: 1 3/8"









Album:
https://imgur.com/a/bdHcP


----------



## gamma68

There is no intent to frighten off new people who'd like to post items here for sale/trade. Just suggestions to help create better posts and enhance what is already a _great thread_ in this forum.

Here are a handful of tips for new posters meant to be helpful:

1. This has been said before, and it's worth repeating. For examples of thoroughness, check out TweedyDon's posts. No, you don't need to have his encyclopedic knowledge of clothing. Just try to provide a thorough description of your item to the best of your ability. Look closely for any flaws and note them. TweedyDon also posts a nice larger photo of an item with smaller, clickable photos to show potential buyers more.

2. Buy a tailor's tape measure (don't use the Stanley metal tape measure in your toolbox or a yardstick). Learn how to properly measure an item and post _all measurements_ (not just shoulder and chest for jackets). Not sure how to measure? Then *check out this link*, from the AAAC HOF Threads list.

3. Post the best pics possible in decent lighting that depicts the color of your item with reasonable accuracy. And as someone else suggested recently, "clean your room." If the background shows a room in shambles with clothes scattered all over the floor, what sort of message is that sending to potential buyers?

4. If someone PMs you about an item, please be courteous and reply within a reasonable time frame. Nothing is more annoying to a potential buyer than to see the seller making posts in different threads while you're left waiting for days for a return PM.

5. If someone PMs you about an item but someone else already has first dibs on that item, then please inform the second party. That's just being courteous. Don't engage with the second party as if you're negotiating a sale or trade, only to inform them when they ask for your PayPal address that "oh, someone else already contacted me first."

6. A simple mistake many make is posting "PM sent" in this thread. If you've sent a PM, the recipient will know about it. There's no need to tell all of us about it.

Others can add to this list, if you wish. If not, carry on.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Another point for sellers. Please let buyers know when you ship an item and provide tracking information. You can ship through paypal whether or not you use personal payment, and it includes tracking and is cheaper than the post office. Nothing is more annoying is waiting for several days not knowing whether an item has shipped or not. Tweedy Don is one of the best communicators and fast shippers on the exchange.


----------



## AshScache

I've had a lot of inquiries about the Alden's and AEs I picked up today. Here are most of them:

AE McClain size 10.5E. Nice shape, tons of life left. They've been worn but no real defects that I can see. $65 shipped in CONUS. 





Alden black wingtips 10.5e

Again, no real defects. Worn but In great shape. $65 in CONUS.





Alden 10.5E wingtips--I'd say they're very close to AE walnut color. There are some black scuff marks on the heel that can probably be taken care of with some effort. Great shoes though and in excellent condition. 





In re further Alden's--I also picked up
Brown and black cap toes but was going to keep for myself. 10.5 E. Asking $80 each pair. Let me know if you want to see pics of these.

From the archives....hardly worn 9.5eee florsheims. Pebble grain, seriously virtually never worn. BUY THESE SHOES! $50 in conus.





Also from the archives....made exclusively for Brooks Brothers, probably under the Peal and Co banner. Labeled 11 a/c; they fit me "e" foot.

In decent condition, but with some small cuts and scuffs. Asking only $30 to get these bad boys out the door.




I also picked up these AEs today, but they're SO not trad I hesitate even to post them here ...AE Wendell's in 10.5D. Great condition. $50.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herfitup

HalfLegend said:


> I'd just like to second what Reuben said and add something. While a lot of clothes here are TRAD and we all love said TRAD clothes, if someone has a good item that he doesn't need and thinks another member could wear, whether it be Gucci loafers or a very fitted jacket, I think they should feel free to still post it and contribute to the community!


Yes, please continue to post all good items. I know I have picked up a couple of darted, two button Brioni tweed sports jackets here from members. Not quite trad but still excellent items and I wear them quite frequently. It is a big benefit to all of us.

.


----------



## rowanlane

gamma68 said:


> 6. A simple mistake many make is posting "PM sent" in this thread. If you've sent a PM, the recipient will know about it. There's no need to tell all of us about it.


Fantastic jacket, PM sent


----------



## Steve Smith

gamma68 said:


> 2. Buy a tailor's tape measure (don't use the Stanley metal tape measure in your toolbox or a yardstick). Learn how to properly measure an item and post _all measurements_ (not just shoulder and chest for jackets). Not sure how to measure? Then *check out this link*, from the AAAC HOF Threads list.


This one puzzles me. A tailors tape is better for measuring a person, while a yardstick is better for making the flat measurements we use when measuring an item of clothing.

I agree 100% on "PM sent". Don't do it on my stuff. I have had people post that and then send a lowball offer.

Another comment concerns this "Price is $XXX shipped *CONUS*". CONUS is Continental US, of course. Is it really necessary to exclude HI, AK, and Puerto Rico? I can ship a 2 lb package by Priority Mail to PR for less than it costs to ship to California.


----------



## Patrick06790

It's also helpful to this occasional seller if buyers drop a quick note to say the package has arrived. Not that I don't trust the US Postal Service, but...


----------



## Bohan

I prefer tracking. It's about $1. And I wonder what percentage of people know what CONUS is. I'd write it out.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Southwick tweed and the Harris Tweed sack have SOLD, thanks.


----------



## ATL

This is trad-leaning, so I thought I'd list it here. If nobody wants it, I'll take the post down. 

Yes, it's true. This is a Jos Bank sportcoat. Ughh. But it is from the top-o-the-line Diamond Platinum edition. Isn't that great? Yeah, it wouldn't turn my head, either, if I read it on the page. This thing is extremely nice, though.

Cashmere (can't be sure, but it is)? CHECK
Detailing and other high-quality hallmarks (boutonniere loop, etc.)? CHECK
Full Canvas? CHECK
Made in Italy? CHECK

44 R.

$120 shipped CONUS.

p2p: 23
sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## vinylacademics

vinylacademics said:


> AE Park Avenue size 8.5D. Brown and in great condition. Still lots of life left in the soles. *Sold!*
> 
> Alden full strap loafers. Size 10.5B. Burgundy color and in great shape. *$65 shipped CONUS OR BEST OFFER
> 
> *


Drops. Also added pictures of soles.


----------



## Barnavelt

Steve Smith said:


> This one puzzles me. A tailors tape is better for measuring a person, while a yardstick is better for making the flat measurements we use when measuring an item of clothing.


I find that the tailors tape is better when I have to, for example, straighten out a sleeve whilst trying to measure at the same time. The forgiving nature of the tape better conforms to the clothing compared to a solid yardstick. One also doesn't have the extra unused half of a yardstick to deal with (I suppose one could cut the yardstick in half?). In my opinion the best would be a yardstick permanently attached to a large table or perhaps just a grid printed onto the table. Unfortunately I haven't made enough money selling clothes online to convince my wife this is a good idea.

Of course the tailors tape is easier to whip out in the thrift for those on-the-spot measurements as well.


----------



## Steve Smith

Barnavelt said:


> I find that the tailors tape is better when I have to, for example, straighten out a sleeve whilst trying to measure at the same time. The forgiving nature of the tape better conforms to the clothing compared to a solid yardstick. One also doesn't have the extra unused half of a yardstick to deal with (I suppose one could cut the yardstick in half?). In my opinion the best would be a yardstick permanently attached to a large table or perhaps just a grid printed onto the table. Unfortunately I haven't made enough money selling clothes online to convince my wife this is a good idea.
> 
> Of course the tailors tape is easier to whip out in the thrift for those on-the-spot measurements as well.


To each his own, I suppose. I do this for a living and I never use the tailors tape at home. Good point about taking it thrifting though.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

12D Starter Kit! Here is a chance to buy a nice group of shoes to jump start your wardrobe. Buy all 4 pairs for $99 or buy them individually priced. Trees not included.



Black Towncraft Longwings. Can't find country of origin but based upon the V-Cleat construction these are vintage US made. Great shoes. Zero issues. 12D. $48.


Burgundy Parliament Longwings. Like the Towncrafts, can't find country of origin but construction says vintage USA. Leather insole. Slight delamination of sole on one shoe. Wear as is or inject a little bit of adhesive. The size stamp is ambiguous, may be 12E but fits me like a 12D. $35.


Johnston & Murphy Brown Full Strap Penny Loafers. Italy. Slight delamination of sole on one shoe. Inject with adhesive or wear as is. 12M $30.


Ralph Lauren Polo Light Brown Plain Toe Blucher. China. Solid casual shoes. 12D. $40


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers glenplaid camel hair 3/2 sack

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25 +2

$46 conus




























Brooks Brothers 2 button, darted sportcoat
A very soft, nubby wool of dark olive and brown--a bit darker than the pictures show
Made in Italy

Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +1.5

$46 conus




























Brooks Brothers red mini-gingham bd--must iron
Made in USA

16.5 x 32

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers white w/blue butcher stripe bd--must iron
Made in USA

17.5 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## CMDC

Do you have a burgeoning young Jr. Trad in the house??? Or, do you like to impose your own sartorial tastes onto your offspring??? Either way, here's a very nice Brooks Brothers sportcoat from the boys department. AND IT'S A 2 BUTTON SACK!!! Outstanding condition. Take a little father / son time to sit him down and explain the virtues of the TNSIL look. Even if he outgrows it in 3 months, still a value.

Tagged 18

Pit to Pit: 19
Shoulder: 16.75
Length BoC: 28
Sleeve: 22 +2

$40 conus


----------



## Barnavelt

Eddie Jacobs 3/2 sack

Eddie Jacobs Ltd. is an upscale traditional men's store in the Roland Park section of Baltimore, most likely the tradliest shop in the area. First, I believe this jacket is quite possibly 100% cashmere or a higher percentage cashmere / wool blend, but there is no content tag. It is extremely soft, truly a pleasure to touch. Maroon and navy houndstooth (perhaps slightly too large to be a puppytooth) on a cream background. Gotta be a custom job.
- Made in USA
- Black buttons with two on the cuff
- Really nice natural shoulders 
- Fully lined in maroon fabric embossed with little carriages (!), including under the pocket flaps
- Single hook vent
- Shoulder; 20 inches, Waist at 2nd button; 22.5, Sleeve; 26.5, BOC length; 33.5, P2P; 23.5

- The lining at the topmost point of the vent appears to have been repaired with color-correct thread using a fine stitch. For some reason this area is often torn or separated in many jackets I find; this is a quite decent repair in my opinion and of course does not affect wearability.

Asking $50 shipped







Orvis 3/2 Harris Tweed

Typical high quality Orvis in a generous cut, fashioned in tweedy bracken / brown HT.
- Made in USA
- Fully lined in black embossed with little tackle boxes with crossed fishing poles; nice zippered closures on the interior pocket. I love this detail.
- Shoulder; 21 inches, Waist at 2nd button; 23.5, Sleeve; 25.5, BOC length; 32, P2P; 24.5

Asking $35 shipped





"Pims by Eddie Jacobs" flat front trousers

- Made in USA
- Fine bluish-gray worsted wool, no lining so would be great for Summer wear
- Waist; 36 inches (18 laid flat) with 3.5 inches to let out, Inseam; 29.5, Rise; 12, Cuff 1.5

Asking $20 shipped


----------



## CMDC

^Fantastic jackets, esp. that Eddie Jacobs. Wish it were my size.


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> Take a little father / son time to sit him down and explain the virtues of the TNSIL look.


CMDC this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## vinylacademics

Allen Edmonds Bridgeton brogued tassel loafers. These are in great condition. Size 8D. Have not been polished or cleaned, this is how I found them. So I can imagine they'll look even better with some brushing and such. *$40 shipped or best offer. *


----------



## 32rollandrock

Updates



32rollandrock said:


> Some tweeds and other stuff I've been hoarding too long.
> 
> First, a Harris Tweed by Lands End sport coat, made in USA, two-button, darted and tagged 39R. Fully lined with a single vent. Simply gorgeous and in perfect condition. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.25 with another inch possible. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, a three-button sack that is not a 3/2 roll. Not sure how old, but very--you don't see these every day. By Hart, Schaffner and Marx. It has one very tiny flaw I noticed only when measuring for length: a tiny hole on the collar in back that owing to the size and fabric pattern, is practically invisible. I have done my best to picture it. The color is greener than I was able to capture--the first couple thumbnails come closest. The measurements on this jacket are: armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 28 inches; sleeve length, 23.5 inches with another inch possible. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy saddle shoulder crew neck, knit in England. Zero flaws--it's in magnificent condition. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22.75 inches; center of collar to cuff, 36 inches; length from top of collar to hem in back, 29.5 inches. $15 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Birminghams by Allen Edmonds. These shoes are in amazing condition, with toe and heel taps barely broken in--they could use a polish and that's it. The uppers have zero flaws. It's always dicey estimating how many times a pair of shoes has been worn, but I'd be surprised if these had more than a dozen wears. Size 10 D. $70 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of vintage Johnston and Murphys in fine condition. Zero flaws to upper, lots of life left in soles, size 10.5 D/B and just $25 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the above pairs of shoes have been polished, at least by me. The pictures show them exactly as I found them. But you can get them all gussied up with this electric shoe polisher/buffer. I have one and could not live without it--it puts the finishing touches on footwear each morning and makes the task of polishing a whole lot easier. This machine shows no signs of use whatsoever. Both wool brushes are immaculate and fluffy. There are no nicks or scratches that I can find. It is this model, which sells for $125 (although Amazon has one very similar for $85):
> 
> https://www.shoecaresupplies.com/product_p/electric-polisher.htm
> 
> You can have it for just $60 CONUS, plus I'll knock $5 off any of the above pairs of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Brooks Brothers must-iron made in USA oxford cloth button down shirt. I had considered listing this as NWOT, especially since it came with the sleeves pinned together as if straight from a store, and it shows zero signs of wear. But, upon further review, there is a tiny blue stain on the inside of the cuff on one of the sleeves. Absolutely invisible when worn--it's on the inside of the cuff, lapped over by the other side of the cuff when buttoned, so twice hidden, and it is visible on just one side of the fabric, the side that is against the wearer's skin. See pictures. I suspect that it would easily launder out with Oxi Clean. 15.5x33. You won't find a nicer one unless you get it straight from BB for $80 or whatever they're charging these days. Just $20 CONUS.


----------



## leisureclass

*10.5 Shoes!*





LL Bean Saddle Bucks
Marked size: 10.5B
Lots of life left, very good used/vintage condition
Vibram red brick soles
Presumably made in the USA
$35 Shipped to You





Eastland Blucher Moccasin Chukkas
Marked size is no longer legible, but they fit like a 10.5D
Lots of life left, very good used/vintage condition
Camp soles
Presumably made in the USA
$40 Shipped to You

Both pairs have minor wear, but no major issues
(Shoe Trees Not Included In Any Sale)
PM any questions.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*A Prodigal Mud's Return
*
Chapter 1: Where We Find the Talk of Benching and Pressing, Shrinkage, and the Outrageous Neglect of Some Garments

Greetings once more, good gents. It's been a while since I crambled though here. Some of the more grizzled posters can vouch, I hope, as to my experience on this site and my honest, though sometimes curious, disposition. Late last spring, I swore off some of my meaner vices, vowed evermore to lift heavy things, and ceased in buying clothes. By some miracle, it all worked and I find myself a couple of sizes smaller than when I started. After giving the closet a good going-though and taking the favorite items to the tailor to be salvaged, I'm left with some nicer things to pass along.

*Harley of Scotland Fair Isle Shetland* Size Large

In the past, I extolled the virtues of Harley's shetlands on this very board, and I still feel the same. I have three others in a medium which I wear often, but this one was always on the edge of my size even though it's a favorite pattern. Made in Scotland, of course, of 89% wool and 11% polyamide. The pattern of crimson and olive with compliments of blue and orange fully covers the front, back, and sleeves. The darker photos represent the color best. $30

Chest: 23"
Length (back, from top of collar): 26"





*Orvis Moleskins * W 35" In 30.75"

The allure of moleskins is undeniable, especially with the colder winter we've been having. These are the heavier vintage version of Orvis' standard. Flat front, in solid shape, camel color. I'll have to find replacements for these right away. 98% cotton, 2% spandex. $30





*Orvis Fleece-Lined Khakis * W 36" In 32"

The thermometer read 1 degree last month in middle Tennessee, and I bought these just for that kind of weather. 100% cotton exterior, made in USA of USA fabric, navy fleece lining--the good stuff like Orvis used to do. My poor photos don't do the incredible thickness any justice. $35





*Bills Khakis M2 8 Wale Cords* W 35" In 32"

I purchased these from Wingtip a year ago, and after they came back from the tailor with cuffs, I was able to wear them twice. And now here they are. Bills called this color "Chestnut." Flat front and essentially brand new. USA made, of course. The close up represents the color best. $45





Be sure to PM me with any questions. Shipping to CONUS is included.

Later in the week, I'll put up some additional things of note: a Mercers pattern I've never seen on the thrift, a viyella or two, more Bills, and some flannels from O'Connells.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Valentine's Alert

I just posted a Coach purse and matching wallet thingie on the Sales Forum. My wife received them as a Christmas gift, used the purse fewer than five times and never used the wallet before deciding she doesn't like them. They are absolutely authentic and flawless--the wallet still has the tags and box. This is a great opportunity to enjoy Coach quality at a fraction of the retail cost.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers 41R tweed 3/2 sack
*Patch hip pockets, two button cuffs, partially lined.
18.5" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves +2.5" underneath
30.75" length from BOC

$42 shipped USPS Priority
v

*Mercer and Sons 16-34 BD shirt
*$35 shipped USPS Priority


*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes - Size 8
*$40 shipped USPS Priority


*Robert Talbott tie
*3.25" wide
$10 


*Brooks Brothers ties
*Appx 3.5" wide
$10 for the pair


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Orvis Fleece Lined Khakis and Moleskins above are both claimed.


----------



## Dr. D

Brooks Brothers "Makers" white OCBD
The classic OCBD, with unlined collar and cuffs
great condition with no yellowing at all
very little shrinkage, which is a common issue with white OCBDs - the sleeves are still 33 and the neck is between 17.25-17.5"
previous owner's name written on label and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)

size 17.5-3
$18 shipped




Brooks Brothers "Makers" pinpoint shirt
white with a blue/green banker's stripe
previous owner's name written inside collar (faded) and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)
size 16-4
$14 shipped




Brooks Brothers pinpoint shirt
white with alternating triple blue and black pinstripes
previous owner's name written on label and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)
size 17.5-3
$14 shipped




Brooks Brothers kelly green repp tie with pink spouting whales
This is the ULTIMATE preppie tie - pink and green, slim, all silk made in the US by Brooks and not polyester like many other emblematics
The only issue is a mark on the left side of the tie - it is a wrinkle and not a stain. It may come out with steaming, I didn't try to fix it. Click on the thumbnails for a closeup of the detail on the whales and the wrinkle.
3.25" x 51.5"
$12 shipped


----------



## mcfrankshc

Do I simply claim it with a reply here? Finally found a jacket my size.



CMDC said:


> Do you have a burgeoning young Jr. Trad in the house??? Or, do you like to impose your own sartorial tastes onto your offspring??? Either way, here's a very nice Brooks Brothers sportcoat from the boys department. AND IT'S A 2 BUTTON SACK!!! Outstanding condition. Take a little father / son time to sit him down and explain the virtues of the TNSIL look. Even if he outgrows it in 3 months, still a value.
> 
> Tagged 18
> 
> Pit to Pit: 19
> Shoulder: 16.75
> Length BoC: 28
> Sleeve: 22 +2
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## jt2gt

Shirts worn 2-3 times in excellent condition. Now too slightly large for me.

Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Oxfords. Size BB2. Nice Thick Oxford cloth and great patterns. Biege/brown and Navy/Yellow.

$45 each shipped CONUS.

Navy Gant Dreamy Oxford. Size M.

$45 shipped CONUS.

AE Merlot Belt 1 3/8 wide and Size 36. Nice buckle...great shape. Hardly any wear around holes.

$45 shipped CONUS.

Two BB2 shirts pics loaded...can't get others to load. Email for photos. Belt is in excellent shape and worn about 10 times. I have great feedback and ship fast. Will discount for multiple purchases. Thanks...JT


----------



## Reuben

So, I think this is a fair price for Turnbull and Asser bow ties, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong: $25 each or $40 together





Also willing to consider trades: 46L, 40-30, 17.5-36 or XL, 10-10.5 B-D, misc. accessories. Try me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackFlash

*$40 *PRL by Corneliani moleskin trousers (35x31), original 34 waist let out [*more pictures*]
Waist 35 in
Front rise 11.25 in
Inseam 31 in (+ 1.25 in)









*$20* Norman Hilton brown micro herringbone sport coat, soft natural shoulders, tagged 41R, great details [*more pictures*]
S2S 18.25 in
P2P 21 7/8 in
Waist 20.5 in
BOC 31 in
Arm 25 in


----------



## jt2gt

Take any shirt for $40. BB2 is 15-15.5 x 34 and 40ish chest. About like a slimish medium. The Gant is a straight up lighter fabric navy oxford. All is excellent low wear shape. Thanks...JT



jt2gt said:


> Shirts worn 2-3 times in excellent condition. Now too slightly large for me.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Oxfords. Size BB2. Nice Thick Oxford cloth and great patterns. Biege/brown and Navy/Yellow.
> 
> $45 each shipped CONUS.
> 
> Navy Gant Dreamy Oxford. Size M.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> AE Merlot Belt SOLD
> 
> Two BB2 shirts pics loaded...can't get others to load. Email for photos. Belt is in excellent shape and worn about 10 times. I have great feedback and ship fast. Will discount for multiple purchases. Thanks...JT
> 
> 
> View attachment 10287
> View attachment 10288


----------



## Bohan

vinylacademics said:


> Burgundy Pendleton Vancouver shirt. Tagged size LARGE. *Sold!*


I got the shirt today. It worked out for my father but it's sized like a medium even though it says large. Luckily it seems he's closer to a medium than large. Shoulder to shoulder measurements alone wouldn't have helped because the shoulders seem wide while the sleeves are short. The torso and neck are definite mediums. Anyway, good deal!


----------



## tocqueville

CMDC said:


> Do you have a burgeoning young Jr. Trad in the house??? Or, do you like to impose your own sartorial tastes onto your offspring??? Either way, here's a very nice Brooks Brothers sportcoat from the boys department. AND IT'S A 2 BUTTON SACK!!! Outstanding condition. Take a little father / son time to sit him down and explain the virtues of the TNSIL look. Even if he outgrows it in 3 months, still a value.
> 
> Tagged 18
> 
> Pit to Pit: 19
> Shoulder: 16.75
> Length BoC: 28
> Sleeve: 22 +2
> 
> $40 conus


If you guys ever see good clothes like this but for younger boys (age 8 or 9 and below), i'd be very interested.


----------



## AshScache

This is a bump from a while ago--these are really fantastic suits. Freshly cleaned and in really great shape. Staple 3/2 roll suits in popular sizes.

Drop to $60 each, in CONUS. Deals on multiples.



AshScache said:


> Three exciting 3/2 roll suits today from Brooks Brothers. All from the same gentleman of Dover, Delaware, they all measure slightly differently. Anyway, these are in GREAT condition. Feel free to make an offer on all 3; prices include shipping in the CONUS.
> 
> #1: Grey Brooks Brothers Makers with narrow pinstripe; 1/2 lined; three button cuffs; flat front; brace buttons; coin pocket; MADE IN THE USA.
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 41 long, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31.5"
> P2P: 21.75"
> 
> Waist: 18.75"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31.25"
> 
> #2: Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Suit; heavy grey fabric, wide chalk stripes; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; cuffed slacks; brace buttons
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 42L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Length: 32"
> P2P: 22"
> 
> Waist: 18.5"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31"
> 
> #3: Brooks Brothers Navy pinstripe 3/2 Roll; 2 button cuffs; 1/2 lined; flat front; brace buttons; cuffed trousers
> 
> Asking $75.00
> 
> Tagged 41L, measures:
> 
> Sleeve: 24.75"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 32"
> P2P: 22.5"
> 
> Waist: 18.5"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 31"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohan

Seriously, if a frequent Ebay seller put his foot in every photo I bet he'd become famous. I'm considering it. I'd put it at least this close:


----------



## AshScache

Haha! Guess I should have cropped that. BUT! At least the room is clean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Unbranded charcoal lambswool v-neck sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged 42

Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 32

$25 conus


----------



## Monocle

*All prices shipped CONUS, and HAWAII and ALASKA, ...and PUERTO RICO.*

1. *PRL *Lambswool Purple Medium - Excellent untouched condition Width 22 Length 24 Sleeve 32/33 unrolled. Hunter green horseman. *$16.00*


2. *PRL* Lambswool Red Small - Excellent untouched condition Width 20 Length 23 Sleeve 30/31 unrolled. Navy horseman. *$15.00*


*XL Long Ties (L-R - 1-6) (*The nite pics hide the luster of these. Keep that in mind.) Non-smoking home. 

1. *Burberry* Navy and Red compound stripe of red with bordering orange. 60 x 3 5/8" *$15.00 *(*2.1oz)
2. *BB #1* (Makers) Burgundy and Navy/Gold Repp 61 x 3 3/4" *$12.00*
3. *BB* Stain Resistant Green Diag Herringbone with blue and white Florettes. 59 x 3 5/8" *$10.00*
4. *Drakes* Maroon with Navy, Light Blue and Yellow Gold Repp 61 x 3 3/4 (*2.2oz) *CLAIMED*
5. *Corneliani* Textured Med Brown with cornflower blue dotted circlets. 60" x 3 5/8 *$12.00*
6. *Brioni* Smooth Silk Navy with Prominent Red Medallions. 62 x 3 5/8 (*2.5oz) *CLAIMED *



Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Two fishing themed Vineyard Vines ties...
> 
> NWT red: *SOLD*
> Like new blue: $13 conus
> 
> Made in USA


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> When I saw this yesterday I absolutely had to grab it, despite the fact that there is a bit of wear to it--nothing that renders it unwearable though. I'm pretty confident that you won't find one of these anytime soon.
> 
> Murray's Toggery Shop Loden 3/2 sack sport coat
> 
> The highlights of this include the tartan lining in the hip pockets and the lapel. Also note the horn buttons--very unique and add a wonderful nautical flair to the jacket. There are a few nibble marks (but no holes) and there is some wear at spots--the worst is noted in the last picture. That said, once this is given a dry clean, this will still be a very wearable knockabout jacket. With jeans and a tattersall, this will kick #[email protected] It is half lined, single vent, 2 patch pockets.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> *$32 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three critter ties
> 
> *$12 conus each*
> 
> Burberry grasshoppers
> Brooks Brothers dolphins
> Brooks Brothers horses


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
> Unlined collar
> Made in USA
> 
> 16.5 x 33
> *
> $19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Beautiful shawl lapel, single button, unvented dinner jacket from Huntsman of Savile Row
> Grosgrain lapel and cuffs
> 
> With blackwatch trousers this will make for a dashing ensemble.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 24.5
> *$47 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here's another overcoat--let's see if we can make this a clean three sales out of three. This one for a larger gent. Excellent condition
> 
> Brooks Brothers dark olive wool overcoat
> Made in USA
> 3 button front
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Shoulder: 21.5
> Length BoC: 40.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2
> *
> $62 conus*


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of flat front Clark Advantage khakis by Brooks Brothers, 35x31, no cuff. The waist is true to size, the actual inseam measurement is 30.5 inches. These are flawless and indistinguishable from new. $25 CONUS





A made in USA Viyella shirt, classic 80/20 blend. No flaws. Size medium. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; sleeves are 34.5 inches. CLAIMED





A Brooks Brother point collar dress shirt in pinpoint cotton. Flawless condition. 16x34. $20 CONUS or get both shirts for $35.


----------



## plupy

Still more good trad reading: THE BOOK OF TIES by Francois Chaille *CLAIMED/PENDING PAYMENT*

Lavish coffee table book published by Flammarion, 1994. It's a French book translated into English. History of neckties with lots of color & b/w photos. Binding has split apart, which seems to be typical of this book - can probably be glued back together pretty easily. Otherwise book is pretty solid -- some tearing to dust jacket but nothing terrible.

Fairly scarce book goes for over $40 online but I'll let it go for $25 shipped, payable by Paypal, check or cash. PM to claim & LMK if you have any questions. Thanks!




(apologies for all-huge photos - I have tried to figure out resizing via Photobucket & if someone would send me a quick PM with instrux for that I'd sure appreciate it -- hate to take up more bandwidth than I need to. Thanks!)


----------



## jt2gt

OK...take any two shirts for $65 or all three for 100 shipped CONUS. These are top quality and hardly worn. Sleeves just too long for my short arms. JT



jt2gt said:


> Shirts worn 2-3 times in excellent condition. Now too slightly large for me.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Oxfords. Size BB2. Nice Thick Oxford cloth and great patterns. Biege/brown and Navy/Yellow.
> 
> $45 each shipped CONUS.
> 
> Navy Gant Dreamy Oxford. Size M.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> AE Merlot Belt 1 3/8 wide and Size 36. Nice buckle...great shape. Hardly any wear around holes.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Two BB2 shirts pics loaded...can't get others to load. Email for photos. Belt is in excellent shape and worn about 10 times. I have great feedback and ship fast. Will discount for multiple purchases. Thanks...JT
> 
> 
> View attachment 10287
> View attachment 10288


----------



## Monocle

Dropped: The PRL v-necks above are dropped, as are the remaining ties.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Spring is right around the corner...

This coat is in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean still makes a woman's version, but currently no mens'.

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

(Some of these listings need to be updated; hoping to get to it this week...)


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Chapter 2: Whereupon our protagonist--a regretful, albeit fitter, Southern ne'er-do-well--offers some orphaned icons.
*
Mercer Shirts + Viyella
*
Certainly, I would venture to say that you'll never again find one of these three shirts on the Thrift again, my absolute favorite one of all that I've owned.





*Ecru Mercer OCBD 16.5/34
*Soft and with obvious Mercer quality, this shirt is about 1/3 the way through its useful life. $35


*
Lambton Mercer BD 16.5/34
*Go ahead and admit it, you've looked longingly at this fabric swatch on Mercer's website: https://www.mercerandsons.com/italian_and_english_superfines_plaids_checks.htm
But you would never, never spend your month's grocery allowance on a single shirt, or like me, you might have once upon a time. $60 and a notarized letter that you'll take good care of it.



*USA made Viyella Size Large*
This one is quite new with only a few wears on it. $25
Chest: 24"; Length 32"; Sleeve 34"

*Two Older Viyellas
*


*Vintage Viyella by Deacon Brothers*, point collars, two patch and flap pockets. 55% wool, 45% cotton. Required accessories: a Swedish hand-ax and a pipe.
Chest: 23"; Length: 31"; Sleeve: 32.5"

*Saks Viyella*, BD collars, one chest pocket. Standard 80/20 cotton/wool blend.
Chest: 24"; Length: 32.5; Sleeve: 33"

Take either for 20$ or both for 35$

Shipping included CONUS. Next up: flannels from O'Connells and a pair of Bills.


----------



## JackFlash

PRL trousers have been sold. Just the Norman Hilton left. Make me any reasonable offer!



JackFlash said:


> *$20* Norman Hilton brown micro herringbone sport coat, soft natural shoulders, tagged 41R, great details [*more pictures*]
> S2S 18.25 in
> P2P 21 7/8 in
> Waist 20.5 in
> BOC 31 in
> Arm 25 in


----------



## ATL

Anyone need a "beater" (not really, but there are a few moth nibbles) camel hair (or possibly cashmere) overcoat?

Do you fit these measurements?

p2p: 21
sleeve: 23 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 38 3/4

It's trad leaning, but from Savile Row-ish.










PM me for more pics.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP and an update*





LL Bean Saddle Bucks
Marked size: 10.5B
Lots of life left, very good used/vintage condition
Vibram red brick soles
Presumably made in the USA
*DROP: *$30 Shipped to You

Eastland Blucher Moccasin Chukkas
*GONE*

minor wear, but no major issues
(Shoe Trees Not Included In Any Sale)
PM any questions.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I keep waiting for those bucks to change sizes. ^^


----------



## Chevo

And I keep waiting for size 10.5 Aldens or AE's!


----------



## mayostard

ArtVandalay said:


> I keep waiting for those bucks to change sizes. ^^


ahahahaha I can't tell you how many times I've said this to myself about any number of things that show up for the 2nd or 3rd time.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A word about shipping.

Haven't sold anything for awhile and was unpleasantly surprised to find that USPS has increased shipping charges in fairly dramatic fashion. I just paid nearly $7 to ship a dress shirt that not so long ago would have cost around $5. A sweater cost $10 that not too long ago would've cost about $8. The person at the counter told me that international has gone through the roof--anything more than four pounds, he said, is at least $40.

None of us are in this to get rich, but it would be nice to at least break even, so personal payments are more important, I think, than ever, especially when it comes to lower-priced items. The break-even mark on a shirt, for instance, is now around $15 CONUS. With personal payment, the seller loses money, and even without personal payment the "profit" is $1 or less. Thanks for keeping this in mind.


----------



## Tilton

Okay, cleaning out the closet and found a few things that I just couldn't drop off at Goodwill. Note there is a speck of dust inside the lens of my camera, so if you see a weird dark circle in any of these photos, that's what it is (notable below the Patagonia logo on the first image and on the inside edge of the left breast pocket on the Orvis shirt). Also, sorry that I'm a terrible photographer.

*Patagonia H2NO Parka*
Size L
Tan with somewhat darker tan (stone and british khaki)
Navy lining
Rollaway fully functioning hood
Handwarmer pockets and a zip chest pocket 
Various adjustment bungees and velcro closures

This was actually a Patagonia design prototype from about 2005 and was only sent out to various mountain guides for testing, mostly in Europe. The jacket is in excellent shape and still waterproof (though could probably use a bit of Revive-X after hanging in my dusty gear room for two years) but it has had the snow skirt (painstakingly) removed. You can see it if you look close and know what you're looking for, but otherwise no one would ever know.

P2P: 27.5
BOC: 31.5

$55 Shipped CONUS

*Orvis Malpai Popover Work Shirt

*Olive in color
Size XL (I think...)
Breast pockets
Brass snaps all around

Very cool Orvis Malpai shirt. I have worn this particular one (which I bought new) maybe 3-4 times. These are pretty hard to come by now but I have two in a size Large which fits much better for my needs, otherwise I wouldn't give up one of these. Indeed, the the times I've worn this one, I wore it easily over a down jacket while beating through brush so as not to put any tears or holes in the thin outer layer of the down jackets. I toyed with the idea of treating it with Barbour wax but I'm just too lazy. These things are tougher than nails.

P2P: 30"
BOC: 34"
Sleeve: 36"

$36 shipped CONUS

*Jos. A Bank Pleated Stays Cool Chinos*
I have two pairs of these. Stone and olive. 
Size 42x29
Two pleats, cuffs

I bought these fall of 2012 because I thought I needed them. 20lbs lighter now and each one has probably only been worn 2-3 times. They're a bit wrinkly, but basically like new.

$18 each, or both for $26 shipped CONUS

More XL stuff to come for the big fellas.


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$40 Arnold Brandt Corduroy Sport Coat 40R Chocolate Brown in a 90/10 Cotton and Cashmere blend. 3/2.5 and side vented. Fully lined and in great condition. No stains or holes. Tagged as a 40R and the measurements are...

Chest 21.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 25

https://postimg.org/image/wm5izbm5v/ https://postimg.org/image/9ahfa87w3/

$35 NWT Viyella Buttondown XXL Made in USA for Tuttle Golf. Brand New with no issues. The material is an 80/20 wool cotton blend. Tagged as a XXL and measure to.....
Chest 28
Shoulder 22 
Sleeve from Shoulder seam 25

https://postimg.org/image/somunnoqb/ https://postimg.org/image/q615mz303/


----------



## Barnavelt

Price drop



Barnavelt said:


> Eddie Jacobs 3/2 sack is sold. "Pims by Eddie Jacobs" flat front trousers are sold. Thanks!
> 
> *Drop...*
> Orvis 3/2 Harris Tweed
> 
> Typical high quality Orvis in a generous cut, fashioned in tweedy bracken / brown HT.
> - Made in USA
> - Fully lined in black embossed with little tackle boxes with crossed fishing poles; nice zippered closures on the interior pocket. I love this detail.
> - Shoulder; 21 inches, Waist at 2nd button; 23.5, Sleeve; 25.5, BOC length; 32, P2P; 24.5
> 
> Asking $30 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

Shipping is getting to be out of control to the point where certain items aren't even worth picking up to flip anymore. I've started leaving behind things that I would havebeen automatic buys a couple of years ago -- for instance, like-new Brooks must-irons if they aren't slim-fit (the traditional fits just don't move in my experience) -- between the cost of the shirt and the cost of shipping, you're lucky to break even.



32rollandrock said:


> A word about shipping.
> 
> Haven't sold anything for awhile and was unpleasantly surprised to find that USPS has increased shipping charges in fairly dramatic fashion. I just paid nearly $7 to ship a dress shirt that not so long ago would have cost around $5. A sweater cost $10 that not too long ago would've cost about $8. The person at the counter told me that international has gone through the roof--anything more than four pounds, he said, is at least $40.
> 
> None of us are in this to get rich, but it would be nice to at least break even, so personal payments are more important, I think, than ever, especially when it comes to lower-priced items. The break-even mark on a shirt, for instance, is now around $15 CONUS. With personal payment, the seller loses money, and even without personal payment the "profit" is $1 or less. Thanks for keeping this in mind.


----------



## ballmouse

Each item is *$35 + free shipping in CONUS*.











*Multi-colored stripe for Burberry's*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"











*Brown fleck with stripes Alan Paine for Kountz-Rider*
Chest: 21"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 32"











*Brown fleck Alan Paine for Macy's*
Chest: 21"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 32"











*Blue Argyle V-Neck Alan Paine for Marshall Field*
Chest: 22"
Length: 27"
Sleeve: 34"











*Pringle for Harrods Cardigan*



















*Chest: *21.5"
*Length: *27"
*Sleeve: *34"


----------



## Dmontez

I have a pair of BB gray trousers with outside suspender buttons, and a skinny suspender. The attached suspenders should most likely be thrown away the feel kind of cheap. I bought these before I realized that I am in fact a 40w not a 38w.

So here they are 38X30 Brand NEW unworn with tags still attached. I think they may have been "red fleece" but I am not positive.
I am asking 30.00 boxed and shipped in the CONUS































Any interest in this and I can try and take better pictures, and get more measurements. This is a heavy black corduroy working throat latch 3/2 darted, with natural shoulders all 3 pockets have a flap and pouch. I got the p2p measurement of 24.5 It's Polo Ralph Lauren "blue label" tagged XL definitely a casual jacket.

It was really hard to try and get a good picture of this thing, For a long time my wife thought it was a deep dark green, and because of the texture in some light it does change the shade a little bit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A better late than never winter clearance:



None of these have any flaws.

A Woolrich that measures 57 inches by 7.5 inches. It's thick. $15 CONUS



A Club Room, made in Germany, measures 52 inches by 10.5 inches. Perfect condition. $12 CONUS



A Weavers Workshop, made in Japan, mint condition. Very soft. Measures 58 inches by 12.25 inches. $12 CONUS




Finally, a Pendleton that measures 56 inches by 10.5 inches. I strongly suspect this has never been worn. $20 CONUS


----------



## gamma68

*Eddie Bauer crewneck sweater*
Cozy and warm, heather with tan and charcoal flecks
No flaws
Made in Australia
40% wool, 27% viscose rayon, 25% acrylic, 8% angora rabbit
Tagged size L, please see measurements

Width: 22"
Sleeve (from center collar, cuff unrolled): 35"
Length: 29.75"

*Asking $19 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------

*Polo Ralph Lauren half-zip sweater*
Super soft navy lambswool _with no pony embroidery_
No flaws
Ribbed mockneck, sleeve cuffs and hem
100% lambswool
Tagged size L, please see measurements

Width: 23"
Sleeve (from center collar, cuff unrolled): 33"
Length: 25"

*Asking $22 CONUS* *CLAIMED*

Please PM with offers or questions. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

There will be numerous pairs of 32 and 33/32 pants coming to the exchange in the coming days. It has become apparent that I'm going to need 34 waist going forward.


----------



## imme

CMDC said:


> There will be numerous pairs of 32 and 33/32 pants coming to the exchange in the coming days. It has become apparent that I'm going to need 34 waist going forward.


How would you feel about dropping down to a 30 waist (and buying a ton of nice wool pants in that size, of course) before going up to a 34 waist?


----------



## Chevo

I hate it when that happens!


CMDC said:


> There will be numerous pairs of 32 and 33/32 pants coming to the exchange in the coming days. It has become apparent that I'm going to need 34 waist going forward.


----------



## imme

Chevo said:


> I hate it when that happens!


Agreed. It can be annoying going either way (up or down). I'm currently building my second or third wardrobe since ~November.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Madison cut grey wool trousers. 
33 waist; 32 inseam although shortened to 31. There's 2.5 inches underneath which might be enough to cuff. 
Flat front, no cuff

$27 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

12D Starter Kit! Here is a chance to buy a nice group of shoes to jump start your wardrobe. Buy all 4 pairs for $99>>>>$89 or buy them individually priced. Trees not included.



Black Towncraft Longwings. Can't find country of origin but based upon the V-Cleat construction these are vintage US made. Great shoes. Zero issues. 12D. $48.


Burgundy Parliament Longwings. Like the Towncrafts, can't find country of origin but construction says vintage USA. Leather insole. Slight delamination of sole on one shoe. Wear as is or inject a little bit of adhesive. The size stamp is ambiguous, may be 12E but fits me like a 12D. $35.


Johnston & Murphy Brown Full Strap Penny Loafers. Italy. Slight delamination of sole on one shoe. Inject with adhesive or wear as is. 12M $30.


Ralph Lauren Polo Light Brown Plain Toe Blucher. China. Solid casual shoes. 12D. $40


----------



## Himself

32rollandrock said:


> A word about shipping.
> 
> Haven't sold anything for awhile and was unpleasantly surprised to find that USPS has increased shipping charges in fairly dramatic fashion. I just paid nearly $7 to ship a dress shirt that not so long ago would have cost around $5. A sweater cost $10 that not too long ago would've cost about $8. The person at the counter told me that international has gone through the roof--anything more than four pounds, he said, is at least $40.
> 
> None of us are in this to get rich, but it would be nice to at least break even, so personal payments are more important, I think, than ever, especially when it comes to lower-priced items. The break-even mark on a shirt, for instance, is now around $15 CONUS. With personal payment, the seller loses money, and even without personal payment the "profit" is $1 or less. Thanks for keeping this in mind.


I like USPS Priority, $6.xx for a large envelope, and the envelope itself is free. Just getting packing material can be a pain for me. So it's handy to be able to just grab it from any post office _at any hour_.

Regular USPS rates are cheaper, if cheap is what you're after. For me, the free envelope, or box, and delighting the "customer" with fast shipping is worth the extra dollar or two.

I've bought and sold just a few items here, but it's been great and I look forward to more. Mostly I can clean out my closet and refill it with better items, and have my old stuff go to someone who appreciates it.


----------



## gamma68

*RUGGED, DURABLE, LOVELY ARAN FISHERMAN'S SWEATER*
Made in Ireland by AranCrafts
Oatmeal with tan, charcoal and sky blue flecks throughout
Rolled neck and cuffs
No flaws
This is a high-quality, handsome, manly-man's sweater knitted to last a lifetime!
Tagged size XL, please see measurements

Width: 29.5"
Sleeve (from center of the collar to unrolled cuff): 37"
Length: 28.5"

*Asking $35 CONUS*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Himself said:


> I like USPS Priority, $6.xx for a large envelope, and the envelope itself is free. Just getting packing material can be a pain for me. So it's handy to be able to just grab it from any post office _at any hour_.
> 
> Regular USPS rates are cheaper, if cheap is what you're after. For me, the free envelope, or box, and delighting the "customer" with fast shipping is worth the extra dollar or two.
> 
> I've bought and sold just a few items here, but it's been great and I look forward to more. Mostly I can clean out my closet and refill it with better items, and have my old stuff go to someone who appreciates it.


I figure anyone who's buying clothes here is, like me, a cheapskate, so they'd rather spend a little less and wait a day or two. Any event, I find that standard (formerly parcel post) is just as fast at least half the time. I haven't figured out this brave new world of jacked-up rates yet--I saw that a flat-rate priority envelope that looked like it could accommodate a shirt cost less to ship than the box with a shirt inside that I was sending out, so that might be worth exploring for shirts. In the past, scrounging for a box and going standard usually saved between $2 and $4, depending on the item and destination, so it was definitely worth it, especially for lower priced stuff. Plus, you feel like you did your little bit to recycle and save the planet by re-using something.

The thing I really don't like is having to cram a shirt (usually) or whatever it is into a tiny box (or envelope) so that it's all balled up and wrinkled on the receiving end. I'm guessing/hoping that buyers understand--using a proper shirt-sized box would add a couple bucks, at least, to the purchase price. It all adds up. I'd hate to stop buying and passing on shirts, but as someone else said, that's the way it's heading if, like myself, you do this because you're in the store anyway and figure you might as well because someone will want it.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Grail time again. This was a big find for me but has never fit and was thus a placeholder. Now it's time to give it up. Truly a great jacket and not easily found.
> 
> Brooks Brothers dark green flannel 3/2 sack blazer.
> 3 patch pockets. 1/2 lined
> Tagged 41S
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +1.5
> 
> *$40 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Not the most tradly piece, per se, but still a very high quality item so I thought there may be some interest. Hickey navy sport coat. This is in like new condition--the hip pockets are still basted shut. It is unvented. 2 button, darted. Fully lined. Pick stiching around the lapels.
> 
> Tagged 42L but measures smaller so see measurements.
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.25
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> *$40 conus*


----------



## AshScache

I ship everything priority mail because its the easiest for me to print postage and have boxes without needing to measure said boxes or worry about a scale.

In the past, I hadn't been vigilant about packaging _inside_ the box, but recently (as I've been selling more), I've taken the approach to put all fabric garments in their own Tyvek priority mail soft envelope inside the priority mail box to help assure they arrive safely.

All that being said, I don't buy shirts to flip unless I find a few shirts with enough in common that I can bundle them and sell together. I don't run into this too often.

a related question-- in selling items on eBay, I do not have international as an option. However, I'll get inquiries regarding international shipping. Do you jack up the price past shipping costs to cover the additional percentage you're paying eBay on international shipping costs? If shipping would be $60, that's $6.00 additional you're paying in fees. if you aren't an international seller to begin with, I think that's perfectly fair. What say you?


----------



## Monocle

Selling regularly overseas is unfortunately fraught with so much fraud, you have to build it in (losses) to your equation if you sell regularly, just like shipping and handling charges and other overhead. Casual sellers may not have to worry, but regulars know of which I speak. Don't undercharge. Don't get $crewed. use fedex. They will pay if they want it that bad. Nothing worse than your prize collectible disappearing into the abyss of claim and conjecture.


----------



## CMDC

There comes a time, it seems, when a man no longer has the body of the young man he used to be. Older man's waist can no longer accommodate younger man's pants. Thus, a closet cull to reflect this reality. All of these are in excellent condition and many pairs were only worn a small handful of times. I would love to sell these in bunches and will offer discounts to this effect. For the purposes of saving space I haven't photographed the inside tags but can do so upon request.

All pairs are flat front and un-cuffed.

Polo Ralph Lauren charcoal flannels
33 x 32
$20 conus










Lands End green wide wale corduroy
33 x 32
$18 conus










Lands End green narrow wale corduroy
33 x 32
$18 conus










JCrew green narrow wale critter w/St. Bernards
33 x 32
$18 conus










Banana Republic cotton glenplaid (khakis and light blue)
33 x 32
$15 conus










Brooks Brothers Clark Khaki
32 x 32
SOLD










Brooks Brothers Hudson wide wale corduroy
32 x 32
$20 conus










JCrew navy pincord new with tags
32 x 32
$22 conus










JCrew navy flannels
32 x 32
$20 conus










JCrew dark green narrow wale corduroy
32 x 32
$16 conus










Savane blue seersucker--although not really seersucker weight but a cotton who's weight is between seersucker and chino heft.
32 x 32
$14 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

I put everything in plastic bags with the exception of shoes, which get wrapped in t-shirts to prevent scuffing--they cost a quarter apiece at SA, which I think is worth it. At least twice, buyers have told me that plastic saved stuff left on wet porches, and I know that's happened when I've gotten stuff.

I don't sell much on eBay (would way rather do it here). That said, I've sold international maybe 20 times and never had a problem. England, Germany, China, Malaysia, Japan, Canada and a few others I'm sure. I don't have a printer or scale, so I guesstimate based on the USPS website, then add 10 percent or so in case I'm wrong. Buyer gets back any difference between what he paid and actual cost and, yes, what eBay/PP take is factored in.

Still can't pass up orphan BB OCBD's if they're in top condition. I did find eleven dress shirts ranging from BB to Zegna at SA today that had two things in common: They were staple colors and all my size. One even came with cufflinks. It was a good day.



AshScache said:


> I ship everything priority mail because its the easiest for me to print postage and have boxes without needing to measure said boxes or worry about a scale.
> 
> In the past, I hadn't been vigilant about packaging _inside_ the box, but recently (as I've been selling more), I've taken the approach to put all fabric garments in their own Tyvek priority mail soft envelope inside the priority mail box to help assure they arrive safely.
> 
> All that being said, I don't buy shirts to flip unless I find a few shirts with enough in common that I can bundle them and sell together. I don't run into this too often.
> 
> a related question-- in selling items on eBay, I do not have international as an option. However, I'll get inquiries regarding international shipping. Do you jack up the price past shipping costs to cover the additional percentage you're paying eBay on international shipping costs? If shipping would be $60, that's $6.00 additional you're paying in fees. if you aren't an international seller to begin with, I think that's perfectly fair. What say you?


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Pendelton tweed riding coat approx. 43-44R
> 
> *Measurements
> 
> *P2P: 24
> Waist: 21
> Jacket length: 34
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> Gloves not for sale, for staging purposes only.
> 
> Asking $45 sent USPS Priority.


DROPPED to $35. Taking a Supercuts haircut on this one at this price!


----------



## wfhoehn

Shoe City Thinker said:


> DROPPED to $35. Taking a Supercuts haircut on this one at this price!


Would you mind measuring the shoulders?


----------



## Yuca

Monocle said:


> Selling regularly overseas is unfortunately fraught with so much fraud, you have to build it in (losses) to your equation if you sell regularly, just like shipping and handling charges and other overhead. Casual sellers may not have to worry, but regulars know of which I speak. Don't undercharge. Don't get $crewed. use fedex. They will pay if they want it that bad. Nothing worse than your prize collectible disappearing into the abyss of claim and conjecture.


I buy from overseas regularly too, and I've also been ripped off more times than I care to recall. (Never from this forum, needless to say.) For all the talk of buyers having the upperhand on ebay, after I've spent loads on shipping and customs, then returned the item, if I can get a refund I'm still out by a lot.

One thing I like about you lot is that you don't have rose-tinted spectacles (or colour recognition difficulties).


----------



## Barnavelt

A few more cold-weather items up for sale today... Condition is great for all of these with no noticeable defects or issues other than minor wear

LL Bean Thinsulate Lined Wool Jacket

- 100% wool shell with quilted nylon lining for ease of donning over a sweater, etc. Made in Turkey
- Very attractive light brown herringbone with twin vents and subtle darts, twin patch pockets moleskin lined for handwarming
- More-or-less 3/2 roll button placement (it really does roll) but shoulders are not TNSIL; this is more an outdoors, keep you warm jacket
- Shoulders; 20 inches, Length; 32, P2P; 24, Waist at 2nd button; 23.5, Sleeves; 25.5

-Asking $45 shipped






Anderson Little Grey Harris Tweed SC

- 100% wool, half lined Made in USA
- 2-button, darted, center vent
- Shoulders; 19 inches, Length; 32, P2P; 22.5, Waist at 2nd button; 21.5, Sleeves; 26

-Asking $30 shipped






Huntshire Brown Harris Tweed SC

- 100% wool, fully lined Made in USA
- Seams in the interior are piped with yellow material for a really nice finished look
- 2-button, darted, center vent
- Shoulders; 18.5 inches, Length; 29, P2P; 21.5, Waist at 2nd button; 20, Sleeves; 23 3/4

-Asking $30 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on ties!*

*PLEASE TAKE $2 OFF THE LISTED PRICE OF EACH TIE--AND OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are also welcome!

*As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Argyle & Sutherland. Major memory in knot area; keeper almost off, rub on left edge at the end, hence just Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $6.

 

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Major memory in knot area. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8

 

5) Unknown maker, Very Good condition, no maker. Poly/silk. 3 1/2". $7

 

6) Darien Sports SHop stripe. Rub at tip, creasing at rear, Good condition. 2 7/8". $6

 

7) J. Press Burlington knot. All wool. This does have a small hole about 3/4" of the way up the blade, as shown, and the keeper is off on one side, hence just Good condition. 4". $10.

  

9) Old School JAB stripe. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

*GROUP B*


​
13) Wembley shield. Polyester. 2 3/4". Very Good condition. $6.

  

14) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6

 

16) Spells out "Thank God It's Friday" in nautical flags. Poly. 3 1/2. Very Good condition. $10.

 

18) Harvard. Missing keeper, no fabric content, likely oly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10

  

19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.

 

20) English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Hunting with hounds tie. Wonderful! Excellent condition. Poly. 3 3/8". $15.

  

21) Happy whales. No maker or fabric content; likely silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $10

 

22) MCP tie. A classic! Bloomingdale's. Tag off on one side, otherwise Excellent condition. Poly. 4'. $10

 

23) Lesley Cup. Silk. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

24) Harvale vintage. Coca cola bottle. Some stainig at tip and to lining, hence just Good condition. 2 5/8". $7.

  

25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

26) Nantucket emblematic. Poly silk. Minor stain as shown, hence Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

  

*GROUP C*

​
27) Britches of Georgetown shield tie. Poly/silk. SLightly mis-shapen blade at tip, otherwise excellent. 3". $10.

 

28) Eljo's sailing ships. No fabric content; likely silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

 

29) Crest tie. Excellent condition; poly. 3 1/8". $12.

 

30) Hampton Hall brand. 1855 tie. Made with Qiana. Very Good. 3 1/2". $10.

 

32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $10.

 

33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $8

 

34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.

 

35) $ signs. Poly. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

36) Spouting whales. Excellent. Poly. 3 1/2'. $12.

 

38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.

 

39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.

  

41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $12.

  

*GROUP D*



42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.

 

43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $6.



44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.

 

45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3

   

46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $10.

 

47) CTC Eire tie. Made in Ireland. Poly. 3". Excellent condition. $10.

  

48) Vintage cars. Poly. 3". Excellent. $8.

 

49) SOLD Ellisso tennis tie. No fabric content; likely poly. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10.

 

50) SOLD CTC shamrock tie. Poly. Made in ireland. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $8.

 

51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

   

52) Waterfowl with Christmas wreaths. 3 1/8". Excellent. $12.

  

53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $12.

  

54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $8.

 

55) Bunce Brothers. It's raining tax! Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $12.

  

*GROUP E*



57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $8.

 

58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $10

  

59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $10.

 

60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.

 

61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $8.

 

62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $10.

   

65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $10.

 

66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $9

 

67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

  

68) ON HOLD Magilla. Green pheasants. All silk, woven in England. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $9.

 

70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

71) Bristol Bay. Pugnacious ancient soldier; college mascot? Poly. Excellent. 3". $12.

  

*GROUP F*

​
72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.

 

73) Harvard. From the Coop. Badly rubbed on one side. Poly. 3 1/8". $8.

  

75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.

  

77) Resilio. Hunting spaniels! Almost certainly poly. 3". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

78)Robert Tallbott for The Andover SHop. Seagulls in flight. A very elegant tie! Likely silk. 3 1/2". Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.

 

79) Vintage JAB. Whales. Stained, as shown. Silk. 3". Poor condition. $3.

   

80) Country Club. Whales. Likely poly-silk or silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $10.

 

81) Robert Talbott teddy bears. Silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $15.

 

82) Lobsters. Unknown maker. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

84) Harvale "ADC" roundel tie. "Harvale" is a portmanteau name--stemming from...?  This is all silk, and excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $16.

 

85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.

  

86) Whales tie. Small stain as shown, which will likely come out. 3 1/4". Poly. Good condition. $8.

  

*GROUP G*

​
87) ON HOLD Yale Class of 1953. Poly silk. Although not marked, this is almost certainly made by J. Press. Excellent condition. $25.

 

89) Dogs and birds. Poly silk. Keeper missing. Very Good. 3". $12.

 

90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $8.

 

91) Millar's of Ireland shamrock tie. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $8



92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

93) CTC shamrock tie. 2 7/8". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8

 

95) Trimingham's of Bermuda. 3 1/4". Poly. Very Good. $10.

 

96) ON HOLD Regimentals lion rampant, Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. $10.

 

98) Owls tie. Polyester. Very Good condition; one or two minor thread pulls. 3". $8.

  

99) The English Sports Shop Bermuda. Likely poly silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.



100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.

 

101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.

 

102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP H*

​
103) University of Indiana. Poly. 3 1/4. Very Good condition. $12.

  

104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $7

 

105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $10.

  

106) Crest tie for Bullock's. Likely poly silk. Very Good condition. 3". $12.

 

107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.

 

108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8

  

109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

110) The English SHop of Princeton by Robert Talbott. This appears to read "I.O.B.C.". 3 1/4". Likely silk, excellent condition. $18.

  

111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.

  

113) University of Wisconsin tie. By Pintail. Poly. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. $12.

 

114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.

  

115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining sweaters!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

2) Brooks Brothers; white block letters on black label. Made in England. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 31 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking $22.

 

3) EWM lambswool sweater. A lovely shade of light lichen green! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 34, length 26 1/2. Asking just $18.

 

5) Patagonia. A lovely, rugged all-wool sweater from a classic Preppy brand. Size S. Excellent condition. Chest 18, sleeve 32, length 23 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

6) Joseph Turner UK. A lovely lambswool sweater from England! Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35 3/4, length 27 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

7) Alan Paine crewneck. A beautiful charcoal sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22 3/4, sleeve 31 1/4, length 26. Asking just $24.

 

9) Peter Storm turtleneck. Made in Great Britain. A seriously rugged sweater! very Good/Excellent condition. Size S. Chest 19, sleeve 27, length 24 1/4. Askinging $18.

 

10) GORGEOUS LL Bean Norwegian cardigan. This is one of the original and classic Bean Norwegians; 80/20 wool and rayon. This has snowflake buttons, and, I believe in no longer made. Made in Norway. Excellent condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26 3/4. Asking just $30.

  

11) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $22.

  

12) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $12

 

13) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

14) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $13.

 

15) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $21.

 

18) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $16.

 

19) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $14

 

20) Brooks Brothers stripey sweater with zipper neck. Made of Fine Italian Merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 24. Asking just $16.

   

21) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

22) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $12.

  

23) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS* on everything; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
**
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*4) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani leather jacket*

*NOW JUST $49, OR OFFER!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $49, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4







               

*3) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)



 

*4) Land's End Casual jacket.*

A basic, casual jacket; 60% wool, 20% rayon, 20% polyester. Button cuffs; buttons at throat to secure the collar for warmth. Excellent condition, although it could do with a dry clean. This has two large interior pockets, and some elastication at the hem.

*Asking just $12.

Size XL; measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve 27 1/4
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 28.



    

*5) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*6) A2-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5


----------



## CMDC

*MUST IRONS MUST GO!!!!*

Here's the next batch of my bargain basement, get them out of the door, sale.

All Brooks Brothers Must Irons, Made in the USA

$11 conus each

Blue 16 x 32
Blue 16 x 32 unlined collar
Blue 16.5 x 33 unlined collar (2 shirts available) 1 SOLD
Blue 17.5 x 33
Blue 18.5 x 34
Blue university stripe 16 x 32 unlined collar
White 18.5 x 34
Yellow 15.5 x 32
Yellow 17 x 33


----------



## dkoernert

^ If those were only a little bigger.

Still looking for a blue uni stripe OCBD. 16.5-34/35. Someone take my money


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

dkoernert said:


> ^ If those were only a little bigger.
> 
> Still looking for a blue uni stripe OCBD. 16.5-34/35. Someone take my money


You and me both!


----------



## CMDC

Now it's pinpoint time...

All are Brooks Brothers non-iron pinpoint ocbds...

$10 conus each

Pink: 16.5 x 33
Yellow: 16.5 x 33
Ecru: 15.5 x 34
Blue: 16.5 x 35
Blue: 17.5 x 33
Blue: 17 x 35 SOLD


----------



## CMDC

Quick correction---I originally listed the two blue must iron ocbd's w/unlined collar as 16.5 x 32. They're 16.5 x 33. I've corrected the listing.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drops...

Brooks Brothers Shetland
Medium, V-neck, 100% Scottish Lambswool, Made in Hong Kong
no holes, a bit pill-y 
21" chest, 27" sleeve (uncuffed), asking $30 shipped





LL Bean Shetland
I absolutely adore these old LLB Shetlands (always looking for one in hunter green and gray), but this color just doesn't work on me.
Medium, saddle shoulders, 20.5" chest, sleeve about 38" (uncuffed measured like a shirt)
asking $30 shipped







Nautical flags, no brand tagged 42 41.5" from end of buckle to center hole

$9 shipped


Two from Harrods, Argyle and Sutherland and the London Regiment
both worn heavily, but have plenty of life left (leather is dry and could use conditioning but not brittle, webbing is fine) $11 shipped for both
size 38









PRL Tartan Ribbon Belt medium fits 32-34 asking $11




Ben Silver 3 3/8" wide, no idea what the emblem is asking $15





Lands End Yellow and Blue Stripe 3 3/4" asking $6


----------



## Joe Tradly

Just a gentle PSA:

"shetland" ≠ "sweater". A "shetland" is a sweater made from a kind of wool from a particular breed of sheep. 

Shaggy Dogs, for example are shetlands because they are made of shetland wool. 

A lambswool sweater, although soft and luxurious and beautiful is not a shetland, it's, I suppose, a "lambswool". 

JB


----------



## imme

Didn't I already buy the suspenders from you?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brooks Brother Burgundy Suspenders $12 shipped


----------



## Zinc2005

*Allen Edmond 9.5 B Burgundy Park Avenues*

$80 OBO + Actual Shipping. Badly wish these were my size. These are clean and barely worn from the looks of them. I polished them up today. No gashes in the leather. It is hard to capture the color in a photo but they are burgundy.

Shoe trees NOT INCLUDED. PM me with questions.


----------



## Monocle

Kinda cool sweater vest - Robert Bruce - Made in USA
It is acrylic - It is Union Made - size *Small*. 18" x 23" with a 7" drop. Chestnut color with brown and blue argyle. $14.00. First Class Mail


----------



## Odradek

Joe Tradly said:


> Just a gentle PSA:
> 
> "shetland" ≠ "sweater". A "shetland" is a sweater made from a kind of wool from a particular breed of sheep.
> 
> Shaggy Dogs, for example are shetlands because they are made of shetland wool.
> 
> A lambswool sweater, although soft and luxurious and beautiful is not a shetland, it's, I suppose, a "lambswool".
> 
> JB


And where I hail from, a sweater is known as a jumper.


----------



## mcfrankshc

Not really an exchange item, but just want to let everyone know J Press is having their end of season sale starting today.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Odradek said:


> And where I hail from, a sweater is known as a jumper.


Yeah, what's up with that? I get "sweater" as in, if it's too warm the garment will make you sweat... under what conditions would wearing that type of garment
make you jump? :icon_jokercolor:



mcfrankshc said:


> Not really an exchange item, but just want to let everyone know J Press is having their end of season sale starting today.


There is an appropriate forum for these kinds of announcements:

Deals and Steals!


----------



## M. Morgan

Drop to *$35* on the Norman Hilton, below. Also, I have two ties for your consideration:

-Argyle and Sutherland tie by Bert Pulitzer with a width of 3.25 inches;
-Navy and red repp stripe by Brooks Brothers with a width of 3.75 inches.

*$9* apiece or $16 for both.









Originally Posted by *M. Morgan* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1490782#post1490782 
Folks, I am passing along a lovely Norman Hilton sport coat I bought on this thread from the user *wacolo*. It is a great jacket that I foolishly bought despite its being too large in the chest. I have not worn it (other than to try it on) since I bought it back in June. I cannot top wacolo's pictures or description so I provide them below. *$45*, including shipping within the U.S.

Norman Hilton Sportcoat A beautiful Coat that is in great shape. The coat has two buttons and is single vented. The button holes are hand sewn. The coat is fully canvassed. It is dated 1993 and is tagged as a 43L. The material is super soft. It would not surprise me if there were some cashmere blended in, but the material is not tagged. No holes or stains, and the lining is in fine shape. Please take note of these measurements. Thanks!

Chest 22.25
Length BOC 32
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve 24 +2


----------



## Ruff_Dog

So, this thread is, really, one of the reasons I joined here. I'm more interested in the Trad side of dressing. The clothes you people find are awesome. For sizes:
Shirts: 15x32. For pants: 32 W x 29 L. 

I, personally, love the look of the sack suit -- although, I don't own any suits (I'm 17). My blazer, though, is 20" at the chest and at the waist, 18".


----------



## drlivingston

Ruff_Dog said:


> 32" at the chest -- so does that measurement carry over to a suit jacket (I assume so)?


Your chest AND waist are both 32"??


----------



## Jovan

Ruff Dog, confusion at your chest being 32" aside, it's good that you're looking to thrift things. My height, chest, and waist all grew about 2" since high school.


----------



## Ruff_Dog

drlivingston said:


> Your chest AND waist are both 32"??


I measured quickly, so it might be inaccurate. I should go remeasure when it's not so late. I should've seen that coming. For the pants, I went off my dress pants. For the chest, I measured with a measuring tape rather hastily because I can't seem to find the tag on my J.A.B. blazer.


----------



## Jovan

Be extra sure of your measurements before requesting those sizes!


----------



## Ruff_Dog

Jovan said:


> Be extra sure of your measurements before requesting those sizes!


Yup. I know the pants and shirt sizes are correct (I checked before posting and also because I wear them daily as I go to a private school). But the blazer, literally, has no tag with the size on it.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Button your blazer, lay it flat on your bed or floor, raise the arms up and measure the distance between the armpits; that is your chest size.


----------



## imme

Ruff_Dog said:


> Yup. I know the pants and shirt sizes are correct (I checked before posting and also because I wear them daily as I go to a private school). But the blazer, literally, has no tag with the size on it.


May I direct you towards this excellent guide? https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket


----------



## sbdivemaster

imme beat me too it. Many of the posters here on The Exchange use this method when listing; if your school blazer fits you well, then measure it and compare to the measurements you see listed.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Looking to sell these as a lot -- all three are between 3 and 3.25" wide. The red tie has some slight knot memory. All seem to be poly or poly/silk blend.
*$45* or offer for the lot.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Updates and drops*

Lands End A&S tie
Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

$12.50* > $9*

Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking $21 *> $17*


16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking $21 > $17 > $15> $13.50* > $10
*


Brooks Brothers navy foulard tie

-navy with red/gold flowers
-100% silk, made in USA
-3.25" width
Asking $15 > $14 *> 11*

Ralph Lauren Polo paisley tie

-100% silk, made in USA
-3 5/8" width
-Asking $15 > $14 *> $11

**Brooks Brothers 41R tweed 3/2 sack
*Patch hip pockets, two button cuffs, partially lined.
18.5" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves +2.5" underneath
30.75" length from BOC

$40 shipped USPS Priority
v

*Mercer and Sons 16-34 BD shirt
*$35 > $*32* shipped USPS Priority


*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes - Size 8
*$40 > *$36* shipped USPS Priority


*Robert Talbott tie
*3.25" wide
$10 < *$8*


*Brooks Brothers ties
*Appx 3.5" wide
$10 > $8 for the pair


----------



## Ruff_Dog

sbdivemaster said:


> imme beat me too it. Many of the posters here on The Exchange use this method when listing; if your school blazer fits you well, then measure it and compare to the measurements you see listed.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks. I'll update it accordingly then.

I see what I did now. I'm so smart. I went all the way around with the measuring tape instead of just straight across. I hope I got it right this time.


----------



## ATL

DROP. Take it for $80 shipped.



ATL said:


> This is trad-leaning, so I thought I'd list it here. If nobody wants it, I'll take the post down.
> 
> Yes, it's true. This is a Jos Bank sportcoat. Ughh. But it is from the top-o-the-line Diamond Platinum edition. Isn't that great? Yeah, it wouldn't turn my head, either, if I read it on the page. This thing is extremely nice, though.
> 
> Cashmere (can't be sure, but it is)? CHECK
> Detailing and other high-quality hallmarks (boutonniere loop, etc.)? CHECK
> Full Canvas? CHECK
> Made in Italy? CHECK
> 
> 44 R.
> 
> $120 shipped CONUS.
> 
> p2p: 23
> sleeve: 24 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 3/4


----------



## Sgpearl

ArtVandalay said:


> Haspel NWT Seersucker pants
> 34" waist, unhemmed (38")
> Flat front, grey/white.
> Asking $21 *> $17*


What would one wear with grey and white seersucker in the middle of a hot, dry summer? Sport shirt or button down, but what color shoes and belt?


----------



## Mike Petrik

Sgpearl said:


> What would one wear with grey and white seersucker in the middle of a hot, dry summer? Sport shirt or button down, but what color shoes and belt?


First and foremost, all shirts must be solid in color -- no prints of any type:

1. Casual: polo shirt -- pretty much any color, but I especially like pale yellow or pink; or even Hawaiian-style or camp shirts can work nicely. 
2. Less casual: short on long sleeve linen shirt; and OCBDs are classic, including blue, pink, and yellow.
3. More dressy: Add a navy blazer (especially linen) to 2.

Shoes: white bucks are always optimal with seersucker, but most casual loafers are fine including pennies. Shoe formality will depend on 1, 2, or above -- but bucks pretty much always work, including dirty bucks.

Belt: ribbon or canvas.


----------



## red_shift

Hi everyone,

I'm doing some pruning and thought I'd offer up some items here before eBay. PM me if you have any questions or offers.

Item#1









Size Medium - Traditional fit. I bought this before I knew that Barbour tends to fit full; it works for me with a sweater under it but the jacket is so light that I would only wear it in spring or fall. There are no issues with this coat, other than it not fitting me as well as I'd like.
Pit to pit measurement 23"
Shoulder to sleeve - 25"
Length 32 1/8"
Album with more photos
$70 CONUS

Item #2
Allen Edmonds Fairfax wholecut - Size 10D








Album with more photos
Some issues, shown in the album. Small cut on the right front and a scuff on the top of the left.
$80 CONUS

Item#3









Pit to pit measurement 23"
Shoulder to sleeve - 30.5"
Length 47.5"
Album with more photos
Impressive construction. I'd love to own a coat like this in my size. Zip in wool liner, catch collar. Button to close backside is missing but replacement buttons are intact. Belt and sleeve clasps show very slight wear.
$200 CONUS


----------



## gamma68

ArtVandalay said:


> *LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes - Size 8
> *$40 > *$36* shipped USPS Priority


That's a great price for these boots, especially with the lining. If I didn't already own a pair, I'd snap it up.


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*

EB is not the most coveted brand, but this is a nice, warm sweater folks. And with Angora rabbit to boot.

I'm open to trades, if you're so inclined.



gamma68 said:


> *Eddie Bauer crewneck sweater*
> Cozy and warm, heather with tan and charcoal flecks
> No flaws
> Made in Australia
> 40% wool, 27% viscose rayon, 25% acrylic, 8% angora rabbit
> Tagged size L, please see measurements
> 
> Width: 22"
> Sleeve (from center collar, cuff unrolled): 35"
> Length: 29.75"
> 
> *Asking $15 CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TweedyDon

*Assorted Outerwear--Tweed, GoreTex, Leather, Made in England Baracuta G9, and more!*

*I have several lovely pieces of outerwear to pass on today--all of which are priced to move! These range from a beautiful Armani leather jacket at just $55, to a wonderful 1960s tweed overcoat, to a classic Made in England Baracuta G9--and more!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC Made in England Baracuta G9 Jacket*

THE classic Ivy jacket for Spring, this Baracuta is the real deal--Made in England, with the classic tartan red lining, and all the good looks that Steve McQueen made famous! This particular jacket is an older piece, and has signs of wear; in particular, it has staining on the collar, at the neck, and on the sleeves; these are unlikely to come out with dry cleaning. One of the collar buttons has also snapped in half, but since this is on the underside of the collar it can't be seen when worn. Overall, this jacket is in Good condition, and is ready to give years of casual use.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 34 1/2
Shoulder: NA--raglan.
Length: 27



          

*2) AWESOME Columbia GoreTex Camo. Hunting Jacket*

This is wonderful, and if it was anywhere near my size I'd keep it! This jacket is simply packed with features. First, it has two snap-shut, flapped bellows pockets at the bottom of the front; these are complemented by two zipped slash pockets on the chest, which are covered by flaps that fold down are are attached by velcro; the left hand flap also covered a D-ring for kings or calls, and two slots for cartridge shells; the right hand flap covers two slots for cartridge shells also. The front is both snap and zipper fastened. The sleeves have velcro storm cuffs. It includes a snap-on hood with a drawstring to keep the elements out. It includes a large interior game pocket, and a large, zippered map/wallet pocket. This is a wonderful, functional jacket!

It has a few minor scuffs from use, but nothing major. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40

Tagged an XXL, this measures:*

Chest: 28
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 31



              

*3) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*4) A2-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*5) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*6) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani leather jacket*

*NOW JUST $55, OR OFFER!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $55, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4







               

*7) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)



 

*8) GORGEOUS Overcoat in Italian Black Herringbone Cloth*

This is the coat you'd wear after a late Fall class teaching Political Science at Princeton University, c. 1968, on your way to the Barrister & Solicitor for a steak dinner with the Dean!

This is simply wonderful--about as close to the Platonic ideal of an Ivy overcoat as one is likely to come by outside the Forms!

First, this is cut from beautifully heavy cloth in black herringbone, that was designed and woven in Italy--as proudly proclaimed by the main interior label, which itself is a wonderful example of vintage labelling. As well as being lovely and heavy and warm, sure to beat the cold on even the worst New York winter day, this cloth has a wonderful hand and immaculate drape.

The construction of the coat does full justice to the cloth that it is cut from. It is half-canvassed, and features lapped seams throughout--on the sleeves, and down the centre back. It has fixed turn-back cuffs, and wonderfully narrow lapels. It also has a single centre hook vent, and very natural shoulders. The two front pockets are luxuriously deep, and lined in sturdy cotton duck.

This coat was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



      

*9) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*10) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



     

*11) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2



   

*12) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $15, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41



   

*13) Land's End Casual jacket.*

A basic, casual jacket; 60% wool, 20% rayon, 20% polyester. Button cuffs; buttons at throat to secure the collar for warmth. Excellent condition, although it could do with a dry clean. This has two large interior pockets, and some elastication at the hem.

*Asking just $12.

Size XL; measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve 27 1/4
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 28.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*I have a whole slew of BEAUTIFUL tweeds and other jackets to pass on today--including an exceptionally a GRAIL from Constable of New York, several beautiful Harris tweeds, a tartan, several 3/2 sacks, and more!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*

This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.

This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $40, or offer.

Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*2) CLASSIC 1960's 3/2 sack in dark moss green herringbone.*

This is a truly lovely jacket, and a great example of an original 1960's 3/2 tweed sack! Cut from a lovely herringbone tweed that's a base of moss green with peat and petrol blue heathered in--a colourway that is rarely seen now, but which was very popular on Ivy campuses in the 1950s and 1960s--this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a classic 3/2 roll, a single centre vent, and two-button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. It does have some loose stitching in the vent lining, and could use a dry clean and a press, and so is conservatively in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

*just $27, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 3/4



  

*3) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

* 5) GORGEOUS Classic Harris Tweed! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone Harris tweed, this lovely jacket features classic vertical GHarris striping in Spring Green, Sky Blue, and Bracken throughout--it's lovely! This jacket has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on November 13th, 1984--but it could just as easily have been purchased last week. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





    

*7) UNWORN and MADE IN CANADA Lauren 3/2 tweed in ALPACA and WOOL.*

This is absolutely lovely! First, this is cut from a blend of 70% wool and 30% alpaca, which cloth has a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also lovely; a black peat on cream puppytooth, with a subtle overcheck of burnished chestnut; this is a really beautiful jacket. the lapel has a 3/2 roll, although this is not a sack, having subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. Moreover, this is unworn--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Canada.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*8) 38S GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in flecked birdseye! *

This is wonderful! The flecked Harris Tweeds are my favourites for everyday wear--the fabric is often held to be evocative of the Scottish islands that it is woven on, and the flecked tweeds really live up to this, having the colours of the landscapes on which they were grown, dyed, and woven heathered into them. And this jacket is a truly beautiful example of a beautiful cloth. Cut from a charcoal birdsye Harris, this is flecked throughout with moss green, sky and sea blues, with the berry reds and oranges adding dash.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition--and is that rare size, a 38S!

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 28 1/2





     

*9) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*10) GRAIL! Arnold Constable & Co. tweed--THREE PATCH POCKETS, GORGEOUS vintage colouring!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and give its quality, condition, cut, colourway and provenance readily qualifies as a Grail piece.

This jacket is from Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

The breeding of this jacket is thus impeccable!

And its quality lives up to Constable's reputation. Cut as a high-roll three button front jacket, the lapel roll on this is superb, as are the beautifully narrow lapels, perfect for the Golden Age of Ivy Style from when this dates. This jacket also features three patch pockets, with the breast patch pocket set at just the right tilt for a hacking pocket, and ease of use. The buttons are all leather-covered football buttons, with the highly desirable leather shanks; they are all firmly attached with no weakening of damage to the leather. This jacket is fully canvassed, and quarter-lined, all the better to show off the impeccable workmanship hat went into it. And the colourway is wonderful--a dark peat black base, with subtle dark moss green and dark petrol blue checking--the sort of patterning and colourway that was so popular on Ivy campuses until about 1968. This features single button cuffs, and a single vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket is in strikingly excellent condition--shockingly so, for its age, for it was Union made in the USA on November 10th, 1961! Yes, this jacket is almost 52 years old--and you would never guess, apart from the cut and colourway! The only minor , minor flaw is some minor repair to the lining in the cuff hems.

*This beautiful, rare, and wonderful jacket is a steal at just $50--you really won't find another like it, and certainly not in this condition!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





      

*11) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $38, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*13) Barry Bricken 3/2 sack in camelhair--with three patch pockets!*

This is terrific! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this has three front patch pocket, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*15) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*16) GORGEOUS Tartan jacket by Polo!*

This is absolutely beautiful! The tartan of this jacket is wonderful--please see my pictures, and remember that the thumbnails are clickable! And the cut of the jacket lives up to the cloth--this features three patch pockets, subtle darting, and a current two button front. It also appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined, with a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It does have one very small flaw--a very, very small snag hole on the left hand sleeve, as shown--but this can hardly be seen owing to the complexity of the tartan, and would be an easy fix. Otherwise, this jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



        

*17) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*18) Basketweave Harris Tweed with leather-covered buttons*

This is a lovely, versatile tweed! Cut from basketweave cloth, this is one of the classic Harris tweeds with flecks of colour throughout, reminiscent of the natural colours of the islands where it was woven; here, forest green, gorse yellow, and berry red. This jacket is a current two button front with subtle darts, and features the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--the buttons do have some minor patina to them! This is a bargain at

*just $28, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*19) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $42, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*21) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*22) Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket*

A lovely, classic jacket, this Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket is a current two button front model with subtle darts. It has a full lining, a single centre vent, appears to be half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $26, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2



    

*23) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*24) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28 , or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*25) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*26) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



         

*27) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*29) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed with overcheck*

This is beautiful! made by Southwick, one of the classic tradly American clothiers, this lovely tweed is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a lovely dark houndstooth tweed that's a medley of very dark moss green on a dark taupe base, with an overcheck of autumnal bracken. This beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA. Apart from some minor smudges in the lining, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$24, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32 1/2



        

*30) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*31) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*32) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*36) GRAIL! STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $42, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## Garasaki

I have some NWT Bills Khaki warm season pants to pass on today. $55 shipped per pair (discounts on multiples), all unhemmed:



Irish Linen - Pleated, size 34, Bill's calls it "Lilac", I think it's blue



  

Hampton Twill - Pleated, size 35, M1P, denim-esque color



  

Madras - M2, flat front, size 34, AWESOME COLOR,



    

Cream colored D-Ring pleated, Size 34, these appear more white in the photos than they are in real life, very soft



    

Light wheat colored Linen, M1P, size 32 and size 36, pleated, wonderful texture



   

Navy Overcoat for those not ready for warm weather yet
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$75 shipped or offer











Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$15 shipped


----------



## bigwordprof

Here is a Harris Tweed I thrifted. I know nothing of the brand or quality. It is two button, center vent, and it has a tiny hole on the lower right sleeve, as pictured.

This measures to about, I'm guessing, a 39R, but see measurements below.

P2P 21"
Shoulders 18"
Sleeves 24.5"
Bottom of collar 30.5"

I'm asking $35 shipped or best offer. PM me with interest. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*'50's and '60s Trad: Vintage Ties*

If you ever wanted to recreate an episode of Mad Men in your own home, today is your lucky day. I bought a lot of ties from the estate of a gentleman from Denver who, I was told, started work at Vollhaber & Company in Denver after WW2. He stayed with them after Vollhaber partnered with Homer Reed in 1951 and then with Homer Reed after he bought out Vollhaber in 1960. Not sure if it is true or not, but it would fit, as I have ties from Vollhaber, Reed-Vollhaber, and Homer Reed.

*Condition*
All ties are in good condition for their age with no stains or pulls. Almost all ties are unlined.

*Caveats*
The ties are skinny and short when compared to modern ties. Widths are all about 2.5" to 2.75" and lengths are all about 52". Please also note that only a few of the ties have keepers sewn to the back of the wide end of the blade. Most of them have the keeper sewn on the narrow end, parallel to the seam that runs down the middle of the tie. Maybe one of you menswear historians out there could explain why.

*Price*
All ties are *$5 shipped.

When ordering, please reference the type of tie (silk repp, wool challis, or printed silk) and the position of the tie in the photograph. Ties are numbered left to right.*

*Silk Repps 
*


Same ties, just a closer shot. Ties 1-10.



Ties 11-20



Tie 17 is a car emblematic.

*Wool Challis
*


Tie 3 in this picture is actually a madras tie. Didn't realize that until after I took the photo. The shorter ties are 48"




*Printed Silk*



The right-most 3 are Ancient Madder.




All photos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wbxp4abqfw0re37/1m_jvNdmGm


----------



## benjclark

These are too short for me, but I just have to say, what a gorgeous selection.


----------



## knucklehead

I'm a tall guy and think that ties like Doghouse's ties are perfect for wearing under a sweater. I regularly wear a couple of my Dad's old wool challis ties fom his days in dental school in the 50s. I just bought a few of beauties shown above and may place a second order. Thanks Doghouse!


----------



## RT-Bone

Presidents Day Sale! All prices dropped from original posting.



RT-Bone said:


> First sale listing for me on these forums.
> 
> *All pricing includes shipping within CONUS - if shipping needed beyond the borders or in an expedited manner, we can discuss. Pricing is also listed as CONUS. Best offer considered for all.
> 
> **Ties
> 
> *​All great condition. All silk.
> 
> $11/each; $20 for 2; $28 for 3; $34 or 4; $39 for 5; $42 for 6
> -Brooks Brothers Makers unidentified emblematic, Navy/Green, Made in USA, 3.25"
> -Banana Republic woven pattern, Dark Green/Tan, Made in Italy, 3.75"
> -Banana Republic striped, Dark Red/Pink, Made in Italy, 3.75"
> -J.Crew printed pattern, Light Blue/Brown/Orange, Made in USA, 3.75"
> -GAP, woven stripe/floral, Navy/Light Blue, Made in USA, 4"
> -Banana Republic, woven pattern, Plum/Lime/Light Blue, Made in Italy, 3.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> *Shirts*​
> 5 J.Crew, all 120s 2-Ply, all Medium
> Would prefer to sell J.Crew shirts as package at $50. Otherwise, $14/each (unless noted).
> All Good-to-Great condition - a couple could use some TLC for standard collar stains, but overall in good shape.
> 
> -White (broad)
> -Blue (broad)
> -Blue/white stripe (broad)
> -Navy/white gingham (broad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> -White (oxford) - $10 for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> -Brooks Brothers, club collar, gold stripe, 15.5/33, Extra Slim Fit - Excellent Condition - $22 (Made in USA)
> -Rugby, spread collar, pink/white stripe, Small, Great condition, $16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Shoes​
> -Cole Haan (unsure what style of construction this is) - size 8.5 - resoled - Good condition - $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Breaking into my personal stash...*

*J Press Leather Gloves w/Knit Lining*


Click pics for larger view.

Here's the back story:

These were my father's gloves; I inherited them in 1981. I only remember him wearing them when I was very young, so I'm thinking these date from late 60's early 70's... 50-ish...?

As a testament to their durability, I wore these almost daily in the winters during junior high and boarding school - these saw many a snowball fight! In one of the pics, you can still see the name tags my mom sewed inside the wrists before I went to boarding school. (They were carefully removed before making the minor repair shown in the pics.)

While there is no tag, given my father shopped almost exclusively at Press and Tripler (BB was for school boys), I'm saying they are from J Press. That, and I found almost the same gloves being currently sold at J Press:

The gloves listed on the Press site have cashmere lining; by feel, I'm more inclined to say these are lambswool.

Gentlemen, these are truly vintage trad.

    

*Sizing*: These are a size medium. To be more specific, the measurement around my hand is 8.5 inches, and these fit well, perhaps the slightest bit snug.

*VG Condition*; No holes, tears, cuts, cracking, etc. in the leather; one small hole in the knit lining has been repaired (see pics); I tried to make it as invisible as I could, but I made the repair more with strength in mind than cosmetics, as it cannot be seen when wearing the gloves.

After 25 years of traveling around with me, pretty much living in a drawer in SoCal, these were kind of dry - but not stiff - so I warmed up some Leather Honey and gave them a couple of treatments. They were thirsty. Now they are nice and soft...

Yeah, they have creases. They look like 50 year old hands. Look at it this way, I've done all the hard work of breaking them in so that you don't have to look like that dork with the brand new gloves... heh.

*PRICE: $25 CONUS*

Coming soon from the personal stash:

Shoes: J&M Strap Pennies, Burgundy, 9D; LLB Beef Roll Pennies, Black, 9D; BB Black Patent Oxfords, 9
Suit: BrooksEase 2 piece, Dark Charcoal w/pin stripe, 39R

*Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
great discounts!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Corbin Camelhair 3/2 sack -- 42 long
*This is a beautiful jacket and if it was a touch smaller it would be in my own closet right now. 
-3/2 sack cut with natural shoulders, patch hip pockets, and a hooked vent. Standard 3.5" lapels and half-lined.
-This is in fantastic condition other than some wear to the leather buttons.
18.75" Shoulders
22" Pit to pit
20.5" Waist
26" Sleeves
31.75" Length BOC
Asking *$50* shipped USPS Priority



I've seen a several requests recently for some smaller sizes. Here's a...
*Brooks Brothers Tweed 3/2 sack - 38 regular
*-This is a gorgeous jacket in fabulous condition - no issues. Just in case there is any question, this is the vintage, quality '346' line, not the current mall brand.
-A medium brown herringbone with light blue stripes - 3/2 sack cut, flap hip pockets, and half-lined. Standard 3.5" lapels.
17.25" shoulders
20.5" pit to pit
19.25" waist
23" sleeves (+2.5")
29.75" length BOC
Asking *$45 *shipped USPS Priority



*Navy Chipp 3/2 sack -- 41 long
*-I believe this is an orphan from a lightweight summer suit. Swap out the buttons and this would be a nice warm weather blazer. 3/2 sack cut, barely lined, hooked vent.
-There is a small hole between the bottom and middle buttons (pictured.) Not visible when buttoned, but full disclosure -- it's there.
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
20" waist
26" sleeves
32" length BOC
Asking *$25* shipped USPS Priority


----------



## leisureclass

^Curse that Brooks for not being longer!


----------



## tocqueville

sbdivemaster said:


> imme beat me too it. Many of the posters here on The Exchange use this method when listing; if your school blazer fits you well, then measure it and compare to the measurements you see listed.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I would add that taking the time to acquire a measuring tape and getting this information right is well worth one's time. It opens up new worlds of on-line shopping.


----------



## CMDC

Haven't seen one of these before. Very nice Polo Ralph Lauren cable knit sweater with a three toggle collar. Color is a grey-ish blue. Actually a little bit more blue than the pictures show. The silk yarn has the weight of a heavier cotton or wool, so this isn't flimsy or delicate.

Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26
Sleeve: 34.5

$30 conus


----------



## CMDC

Here's a very tradly jacket from Canali for Saks Fifth Avenue. This is a sack with side vents. Color is a light khaki. 3 button, rolling to 2.5. Nice shoulders also. The only minor issue is that a couple of stitches of the pick stitching on the lapel have come undone (as pictured below). Should be a simple repair. Otherwise in outstanding condtion with no flaws. Tagged 44. Made in Italy

$50 conus

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ties 2 and 3 have sold. The Chippmunk is still available for $15



ArtVandalay said:


>


----------



## CMDC

LLBean wide wale corduroys in chocolate brown
These have very little wear--maybe a couple of times max--they still have their shape and creasing as if new
Made in USA

38 waist; 31.5 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$27 conus


----------



## Garasaki

Bump Day!!!!!!

I have some NWT Bills Khaki warm season pants to pass on today. $55 shipped per pair (discounts on multiples), all unhemmed:



Irish Linen - Pleated, size 34, Bill's calls it "Lilac", I think it's blue



  

Hampton Twill - Pleated, size 35, M1P, denim-esque color



  

Madras - M2, flat front, size 34, AWESOME COLOR,



    

Cream colored D-Ring pleated, Size 34, these appear more white in the photos than they are in real life, very soft



    

Light wheat colored Linen, M1P, size 32 and size 36, pleated, wonderful texture



   

Navy Overcoat for those not ready for warm weather yet
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$75 shipped or offer











Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$15 shipped











[/QUOTE]


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Breaking into my personal stash...*
> 
> *J Press Leather Gloves w/Knit Lining*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> Here's the back story:
> 
> These were my father's gloves; I inherited them in 1981. I only remember him wearing them when I was very young, so I'm thinking these date from late 60's early 70's... 50-ish...?
> 
> As a testament to their durability, I wore these almost daily in the winters during junior high and boarding school - these saw many a snowball fight! In one of the pics, you can still see the name tags my mom sewed inside the wrists before I went to boarding school. (They were carefully removed before making the minor repair shown in the pics.)
> 
> While there is no tag, given my father shopped almost exclusively at Press and Tripler (BB was for school boys), I'm saying they are from J Press. That, and I found almost the same gloves being currently sold at J Press:
> 
> The gloves listed on the Press site have cashmere lining; by feel, I'm more inclined to say these are lambswool.
> 
> Gentlemen, these are truly vintage trad.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sizing*: These are a size medium. To be more specific, the measurement around my hand is 8.5 inches, and these fit well, perhaps the slightest bit snug.
> 
> *VG Condition*; No holes, tears, cuts, cracking, etc. in the leather; one small hole in the knit lining has been repaired (see pics); I tried to make it as invisible as I could, but I made the repair more with strength in mind than cosmetics, as it cannot be seen when wearing the gloves.
> 
> After 25 years of traveling around with me, pretty much living in a drawer in SoCal, these were kind of dry - but not stiff - so I warmed up some Leather Honey and gave them a couple of treatments. They were thirsty. Now they are nice and soft...
> 
> Yeah, they have creases. They look like 50 year old hands. Look at it this way, I've done all the hard work of breaking them in so that you don't have to look like that dork with the brand new gloves... heh.
> 
> *PRICE: $25 CONUS*
> 
> Coming soon from the personal stash:
> 
> Shoes: J&M Strap Pennies, Burgundy, 9D; LLB Beef Roll Pennies, Black, 9D; BB Black Patent Oxfords, 9
> Suit: BrooksEase 2 piece, Dark Charcoal w/pin stripe, 39R
> 
> *Check out some of my other listings - combined purchases will result in
> great discounts!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1411190#post1411190
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## red_shift

Quick note about CMDC - Thank you for my most recent purchases, fast shipping, excellent quality and amazing price. "Would buy from again A+++" :wink2:


----------



## fshguy

red_shift said:


> Quick note about CMDC - Thank you for my most recent purchases, fast shipping, excellent quality and amazing price. "Would buy from again A+++" :wink2:


I will heartily second this; great transaction!


----------



## TDI GUY

*Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBD Red Uni Stripe 15.5 x 34*

BB Slim Fit OCBD. Red Uni Stripe. 15.5 x 34. 








$18 shipped CONUS


----------



## TDI GUY

*Three Brooks Brothers OCBDs 15.5 x 34*

Three BB OCBDs. One white, two blue uni stripe. Traditional fit. The sleeves on one are beginning to develop some patina (pictured). Otherwise no issues. 

















All three for $39 shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

Update and drops...



CMDC said:


> There comes a time, it seems, when a man no longer has the body of the young man he used to be. Older man's waist can no longer accommodate younger man's pants. Thus, a closet cull to reflect this reality. All of these are in excellent condition and many pairs were only worn a small handful of times. I would love to sell these in bunches and will offer discounts to this effect. For the purposes of saving space I haven't photographed the inside tags but can do so upon request.
> 
> All pairs are flat front and un-cuffed.
> 
> Lands End green wide wale corduroy
> 33 x 32
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End green narrow wale corduroy
> 33 x 32
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew green narrow wale critter w/St. Bernards
> 33 x 32
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic cotton glenplaid (khakis and light blue)
> 33 x 32
> $12 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson wide wale corduroy
> 32 x 32
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew dark green narrow wale corduroy
> 32 x 32
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savane blue seersucker--although not really seersucker weight but a cotton who's weight is between seersucker and chino heft.
> 32 x 32
> $12 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Unbranded charcoal lambswool v-neck sweater
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged 42
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Length: 26.5
> Sleeve: 32
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## plupy

Ribbon belts by Leather Man Essex, CT. Tagged size Medium, the ribbon measures 41.5" x 1/5" wide. Excellent condition with only very minor evidence of use. Have navy with yellow/gold stripes and olive with crimson stripes. $9.50 each shipped or take em both for $17 shipped.


----------



## plupy

Tiny vintage bow ties for a tiny trad.*CLAIMED PENDING $*
Everything a little man needs in a set of bow ties: one print, one madras, one repp. Print is from Brooks. They're clip-on of course and appear to be very well made. Madras is a wee 3" across, other two are 3.5". A bit of storage dust & a snag or two but nothing major. Good for a little kid to actually wear, for a waggish means of flouting a high school dress code, or for display. Take em all for $7.50 if you can use em.


----------



## Reptilicus

NWOT L.L. Bean Classic Ragg Wool Sweater, Crewneck, Size Medium. 100% Lambswool Color Mountain Red
Bought this sweater with a gift card and it never made it into the rotation. Tried on once or twice but never worn.
$25 Shipped CONUS


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brother Cotton Flannel shirt. Size Medium. 1 or 2 Wearings. 1 Washing. $14 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

Here's a fantastic Shetland from Land's End. Excellent condition.
Made in Scotland
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 27
Sleeve: 33

$36 conus




























New with tags Brooks Brothers tie
3.75" width

$20 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Pintail Carousel Horses emblematic tie
*3.25" wide, poly. No issues.
*$15* or offer.


----------



## CMDC

I never really wear these so I thought I'd offer them up. Stellar condition.

Allen Edmonds Grayson in brown calf. Not sure the last time the Grayson was made in brown. Also, these have a vibram sole. These could have been a special make up given the color and sole. Soles have virtually no wear and the heels are full and have had heel guards.

Size 10.5C

$50 conus


----------



## Esc8p

Gentlemen,

I'm heading to a black tie event and am looking for something in either peak or shawl lapel and midnight blue would be great, but black is fine. Jacket around a 44R-46R, pants to a 34 (with room to let out preferably) to a 36 regular- 35 would be great. 

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## Fiddlermatt

There's one last winter item I'd like to add to my wardrobe. If anyone has a wool or wool/cotton flannel shirt that has roughly these measurements:
P2P 42-43 Collar 16.5-17 Sleeve 35ish
I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## CMDC

Further drop...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer
> This seems to be more of a summer-ish design. White buttons and the color is more of a dark slate blue, not navy. Excellent condition. Made in USA
> 
> Tagged 44L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

Another drop...



CMDC said:


> When I saw this yesterday I absolutely had to grab it, despite the fact that there is a bit of wear to it--nothing that renders it unwearable though. I'm pretty confident that you won't find one of these anytime soon.
> 
> Murray's Toggery Shop Loden 3/2 sack sport coat
> 
> The highlights of this include the tartan lining in the hip pockets and the lapel. Also note the horn buttons--very unique and add a wonderful nautical flair to the jacket. There are a few nibble marks (but no holes) and there is some wear at spots--the worst is noted in the last picture. That said, once this is given a dry clean, this will still be a very wearable knockabout jacket. With jeans and a tattersall, this will kick #[email protected] It is half lined, single vent, 2 patch pockets.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## CMDC

Still available and drop. With this weather, plenty of time to wear a tweed suit this year...



CMDC said:


> I know that a lot of you gents mentioned wanting a tweed suit in the Trad Grail thread. Well, here's a quite nice one from when JAB was made in the USA.
> It is a dark grey herringbone with multicolored flecking throughout. Not a bulletproof tweed but a mid-weight one. It is 2 button and very lightly darted. Trousers have two forward pleats and are cuffed. Excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> Trousers: 36 waist; 31 inseam.
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> $46 conus


----------



## mikeh

I've been holed up lately, but went out and found a couple of things the other day.
I reunited a BBGF suit (Navy with blue pinstripes) but I'm not happy with the pictures because it is pretty wrinkled. 45 R if anyone wants to talk before I get a chance to get better looking pictures.

Also found a pair of Bill's Khakis, NWT M2P model. I haven't actually run across them before, so might not have even noticed if not for the tag hanging down. Size 40 waist, and unhemmed (so around 39" of material in the inseam). Love to trade for something I can use, or $40.


----------



## Monocle

CONUS + AK, HI & PR

Arnie Lambswool and Wool blend windowpane. Charcoal with chalk-stripe panes. Single vent. Look and feel is great. No issues. No smoke. *$35.00 
*
Tagged 44R

p2p 22 
boc 31 
s2s shoulder 19 
s2c sleeve 25


Southwick 2 Button Check and Pane Wool. Single vent. No issues. No smoke. *$42.00*

Tagged 44Tall

p2p 23
boc 33
s2s shoulder 19.5
s2c sleeve 27


Happy weekend!:biggrin2:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Bump. Many ties are still available!



DoghouseReilly said:


> If you ever wanted to recreate an episode of Mad Men in your own home, today is your lucky day. I bought a lot of ties from the estate of a gentleman from Denver who, I was told, started work at Vollhaber & Company in Denver after WW2. He stayed with them after Vollhaber partnered with Homer Reed in 1951 and then with Homer Reed after he bought out Vollhaber in 1960. Not sure if it is true or not, but it would fit, as I have ties from Vollhaber, Reed-Vollhaber, and Homer Reed.
> 
> *Condition*
> All ties are in good condition for their age with no stains or pulls. Almost all ties are unlined.
> 
> *Caveats*
> The ties are skinny and short when compared to modern ties. Widths are all about 2.5" to 2.75" and lengths are all about 52". Please also note that only a few of the ties have keepers sewn to the back of the wide end of the blade. Most of them have the keeper sewn on the narrow end, parallel to the seam that runs down the middle of the tie. Maybe one of you menswear historians out there could explain why.
> 
> *Price*
> All ties are *$5 shipped.
> 
> When ordering, please reference the type of tie (silk repp, wool challis, or printed silk) and the position of the tie in the photograph. Ties are numbered left to right. Ties with green X's have been purchased.*
> 
> *Silk Repps
> *
> 
> 
> Same ties, just a closer shot. Ties 1-10.
> 
> 
> 
> Ties 11-20
> 
> 
> 
> Tie 17 is a car emblematic.
> 
> *Printed Silk*
> 
> 
> 
> The right-most 3 are Ancient Madder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wbxp4abqfw0re37/1m_jvNdmGm


----------



## leisureclass

*Available:* Brooks Brothers pink OCBD in size 16/35
- made in the USA
- must iron cotton
- unlined collar and cuffs
- 6 button front

Excellent condition vintage Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button down, the quintessential trad shirt. 
*Asking $33 shipped to you in the CONUS
*Why pay Mercer 3 times as much?

I'm also happy to provide more information, photos, measurements etc. - but I thought I'd offer it up to anyone looking who knows their size


----------



## plupy

The Tiny Trad Bowties and the Leather Man ribbon belts have been sold. Thanks to all for the interest and to the buyers for quick action. Rgds, Jake


----------



## TDI GUY

All OCBDs on previous page now SOLD.


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$40--->$35 Arnold Brandt Corduroy Sport Coat 40R Chocolate Brown in a 90/10 Cotton and Cashmere blend. 3/2.5 and side vented. Fully lined and in great condition. No stains or holes. Tagged as a 40R and the measurements are...

Chest 21.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 25

https://postimg.org/image/wm5izbm5v/ https://postimg.org/image/9ahfa87w3/

$22-->$20 BB Fun Shirt Medium Clean and ready to go. The previous owners name is in the neck, but that is all.
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/et3u9tblf/ https://postimg.org/image/4mzu4kgkz/

$22-->$20 BB OCBD Made in USA 16/33 Clean and ready to go.
Neck 16
Chest 25
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/ertwge9rn/ https://postimg.org/image/3w2il1otv/

$21-->$19 LL Bean Striped OCBD 17/34 Clean all over. Made in the USA. 60/40 Cotton Blend.
Neck 17
Chest 26
Shoulders 20
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/fwnylrw8j/ https://postimg.org/image/krhnk1uk3/

$21-->$19 Gant OCBD 16.5/34 Made in USA 100% Cotton Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16 1/4
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/vm3ozq31v/ https://postimg.org/image/bsrl70po3/


----------



## Patrick06790

From my late father's stuff, a J. Press shawl tuxedo. Flat front pants, unlined, plain hem, brace buttons on outside. Instead of standard black trim there is a dark gold trim, which has defied my efforts to get it to look as dark as it is to the naked eye. Trust me, it is nowhere near as gold-y as it looks here. Definitely noticeable, though.

Jacket is one button, full lining, one interior pocket. Flap pockets outside. Buttons have some burnishing; again, my skills are not good enough to capture the subtlety.

Pants are 17 1/2 inches in the waist, with nothing to let out. Outseam is 43; inseam 30 3/4; rise 13 3/4. There's about three inches of fabric left over, so the pants could be lengthened by a skillful tailor.

Jacket is 21 3/4 pit to pit; sleeves are 27; length from the top of the collar is 33; from bottom 32. Shoulders are 18 1/8. Hook vent.

I have inspected this suit carefully. I suspect it was purchased in the late 60s or early 70s, when we lived in NY. I also suspect it didn't get worn much. Apart from the odd hair and the evidence of age already mentioned (buttons), it looks pretty damn spotless - and holeless.

I'd love to keep it but there is no way it will ever fit me, and I would much prefer to pass it along to one of you guys than throw it out there for the eBay mob.

So take it for $95 shipped.


----------



## Patrick06790

These old Brooks poly/cotton poplin wash and wear suits are the best summer suits ever. Don't let the poly scare you off - these are comfortable in hot, sticky weather, and function very well as spring and fall suits for those of you in overheated offices, which I suspect is just about everybody in an office.

And you can actually wash these. I had a motheaten one and I tried it out. It was still motheaten, but it was clean.

Dad seems to have gone a bit highwater on this one, compared to the other one.

Jacket is partially lined, tagged 42L. Chest 21 inches; sleeves 26 1/2; length from top of collar 32 1/2; from bottom of collar 31 1/2; shoulders 18. Pants waist is 17 3/4 with almost 3 inches to let out; outseam is 41; inseam 29. Cuff is 1 3/4; rise is 12 1/2.

It has an authentically faded Brooks Bros. label. This alone makes it highly desirable.

One of the sleeve buttons is authentically cracked.

Take it for $85 shipped.


----------



## Patrick06790

Hop on the herringbone bandwagon with this nice jacket, from the era when Jos. was the poor(er) man's Brooks Bros. (Although it is not a red label, so I don't know exactly how old it is.)

It is a light jacket, fully lined, with minimal shoulders and no visible flaws. Sack cut, subtle herringbone pattern. Good for in-between weather, early spring or early fall in the Northeast.

$65 shipped US

chest 22.5
sleeves 23
shoulders 19
length from top of collar 32.25
from bottom of collar 30.5
vent 11


----------



## jt2gt

Price drop to $30 each. Nice thick BB oxford with regular collar. Just too big for me now. Thanks...JT



jt2gt said:


> Shirts worn 2-3 times in excellent condition. Now too slightly large for me.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Oxfords. Size BB2. Nice Thick Oxford cloth and great patterns. Biege/brown and Navy/Yellow.
> 
> $45 each shipped CONUS.
> 
> Navy Gant Dreamy Oxford. Size M.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> AE Merlot Belt 1 3/8 wide and Size 36. Nice buckle...great shape. Hardly any wear around holes.
> 
> $45 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Two BB2 shirts pics loaded...can't get others to load. Email for photos. Belt is in excellent shape and worn about 10 times. I have great feedback and ship fast. Will discount for multiple purchases. Thanks...JT
> 
> 
> View attachment 10287
> View attachment 10288


----------



## plupy

Whale Motif web belt - by Canterbury - made in D.R. Navy blue with three species of whales, whales are more anatomically correct than whimsical. Belt appears absolutely unused/unworn with no cinch marks on the leather, no fraying or staining to the canvas -- an unwanted gift perhaps? It is marked size 36 -- I wear a 33/34 and it fits me well, so probably could work for a size 30-35. 
$8.50 shipped. Thanks!


----------



## plupy

Again bumping the scarf, adding a Ralph Lauren Rugby ring belt with a drop. Offers on both very welcome.

Very cool cricket/rowing/schoolboy scarf from Ryder and Amies in Cambridge; Press sells them too. Fetching color scheme is from some English school but I forget which one -- don't think it was Cambridge. It's nicely broken in and not mint -- there are a few small spots that look like rust or perhaps snuff -- not sure if they will come out. The scarf is so dashing no one will notice the spots and if they do you can make up a good story about how they got there. Measures 8.5" wide x 59" long. I've tried to price it below eBay (and certainly below new, i.e. $110) -- $20 shipped, payable by paypal, check or cabbage. Thanks!
Ralph Lauren Rugby Ribbon belt size Medium navy with gold. 42.5" by 1.5". Worn only a few times - ring belts just don't work for me. $8.50 Shipped.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

A friend (has Autism on disability) needs some nice OCBD shirts in size 16.5/33. Can anyone help out?


----------



## mcfrankshc

Why would autism be relevant in the situation? Not trying to affront you or your friend, but I am very curious.


----------



## Pentheos

mcfrankshc said:


> Why would autism be relevant in the situation? Not trying to affront you or your friend, but I am very curious.


I think it is not about the autism but rather about being on disability and so not having a great deal of money to spend on shirts. I could be wrong.


----------



## Reuben

Pentheos said:


> I think it is not about the autism but rather about being on disability and so not having a great deal of money to spend on shirts. I could be wrong.


Could also be a texture issue.


----------



## DonCiccio

plupy said:


> Whale Motif web belt - by Canterbury - made in D.R. Navy blue with three species of whales, whales are more anatomically correct than whimsical. Belt appears absolutely unused/unworn with no cinch marks on the leather, no fraying or staining to the canvas -- an unwanted gift perhaps? It is marked size 36 -- I wear a 33/34 and it fits me well, so probably could work for a size 30-35.
> $8.50 shipped. Thanks!


Greetings, 
Whale belt still available? Do you ship to Sweden? 
Thanks in advance 
Fernando (Don Ciccio)

Skickat från min GT-N7000 via Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Could also be a texture issue.


Very astute comment, Reuben. That could be an important factor.


----------



## JackFlash

Blue LL Bean (made in USA!) original field coat with removable PrimaLoft liner (size L) [*additional pictures*] - no stains, rips, or pilling - asking $20 shipped OBO

Approximate measurements:

S2S 22.5 in
P2P 27.5 in
Arm 24.25 in
BOC 31.75 in


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I found a pair of Palm Beach NWT mint green and white searsucker trousers. They are really nice, but I cannot find my camera to save my life. I am trying to get pictures. I am only asking what I paid (4$) plus actual shipping
Measurements
32" Waist 
35" Un-hemmed inseam
13ish" Rise
100% cotton half-lined and peated


----------



## Dmontez

Gentlemen,

I am in need of black loafers preferably a penny loafer in 11d or 11E. 

Please let me know if you have anything.


----------



## CMDC

New with tags Vineyard Vines button down long sleeve sport shirt
Size M

$28 conus



















New without tags LLBean wide wale cords--clearly never worn; still crisp
Color is a blue-ish green
Made in USA
Flat front, no cuff

36 x 31

$30 conus


----------



## Esc8p

Esc8p said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm heading to a black tie event and am looking for something in either peak or shawl lapel and midnight blue would be great, but black is fine. Jacket around a 44R-46R, pants to a 34 (with room to let out preferably) to a 36 regular- 35 would be great.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tyler


Just double checking if anyone has something to fit the bill. My wife was just asked to be a bridesmaid and the wedding is set for early April! She is going a bit mad with trying to arrange for proper attire last minute and has me on a schedule. My apparent due date is closing in.

Thank you all.


----------



## Dmontez

Bump, make me an offer.



Dmontez said:


> I have a pair of BB gray trousers with outside suspender buttons, and a skinny suspender. The attached suspenders should most likely be thrown away the feel kind of cheap. I bought these before I realized that I am in fact a 40w not a 38w.
> 
> So here they are 38X30 Brand NEW unworn with tags still attached. I think they may have been "red fleece" but I am not positive.
> I am asking 30.00 boxed and shipped in the CONUS


----------



## plupy

Who needs a copy of THE OFFICIAL PREPPY HANDBOOK?
Have a clean copy of the first edition, later printing. Only defect is a gift inscription inside. Photo will follow later if needed. $21 shipped by Media Mail in USA. Foreign shipping available for extra. Cheers, Jake


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates*

*Brooks Brothers 41R tweed 3/2 sack
*Patch hip pockets, two button cuffs, partially lined.
18.5" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves +2.5" underneath
30.75" length from BOC

Asking *$37.50* shipped USPS Priority
*

Corbin Camelhair 3/2 sack -- 42 long
*This is a beautiful jacket and if it was a touch smaller it would be in my own closet right now. 
-3/2 sack cut with natural shoulders, patch hip pockets, and a hooked vent. Standard 3.5" lapels and half-lined.
-This is in fantastic condition other than some wear to the leather buttons.
18.75" Shoulders
22" Pit to pit
20.5" Waist
26" Sleeves
31.75" Length BOC
Asking *$45* shipped USPS Priority



*Brooks Brothers Tweed 3/2 sack - 38 regular*

CLAIMED

*Navy Chipp 3/2 sack -- 41 long
*-I believe this is an orphan from a lightweight summer suit. Swap out the buttons and this would be a nice warm weather blazer. 3/2 sack cut, barely lined, hooked vent.
-There is a small hole between the bottom and middle buttons (pictured.) Not visible when buttoned, but full disclosure -- it's there.
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
20" waist
26" sleeves
32" length BOC
Asking *$22.50* shipped USPS Priority



*Mercer and Sons 16-34 BD shirt
$30* shipped USPS Priority


Lands End A&S tie
Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

Asking *$8*

Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking *$15*


16-32 Brooks Brothers vintage OCBD w/ unlined collar.
Asking *$9 (final drop)
*


Brooks Brothers navy foulard tie

CLAIMED

Ralph Lauren Polo paisley tie

-100% silk, made in USA
-3 5/8" width
-Asking *$10
*

*Robert Talbott tie
*3.25" wide
Asking *$7*


*Brooks Brothers ties
*Appx 3.5" wide
*$7* for the pair


----------



## TDI GUY

*Recent Brooks Brothers Harris Tweed Sport Coat 42R*

Brooks Brothers Harris Tweed Sport Coat from Fall 2006. Two Button model with beautiful lapel roll. Leather buttons. Gorgeous tweed in herringbone pattern. Made in Italy. No Issues. Tagged 42R but please see measurements: 
Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31
$55 shipped CONUS


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

mcfrankshc said:


> Why would autism be relevant in the situation? Not trying to affront you or your friend, but I am very curious.


It's the fact that he's on SSDI disability and can't afford nice clothes. Clothing care can be challenging for persons on the autism spectrum and the OCBD can look great right out of the dryer and a bit of rumpling can enhance the appearance. Also my friend's clothing tastes lean towards trad.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

plupy said:


> Who needs a copy of THE OFFICIAL PREPPY HANDBOOK?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Jovan

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Who doesn't?


People who can tell the difference between satire and an actual guide for dressing preppy? Of course, the author seems confused about this herself with the sequel.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan said:


> People who can tell the difference between satire and an actual guide for dressing preppy? Of course, the author seems confused about this herself with the sequel.


Comedy is based upon truth. I second that it is well worth a read.


----------



## Spin Evans

oxford cloth button down said:


> Comedy is based upon truth.


I don't think the issue is how truthful it is; it's the fact that some view it as a preppy Leviticus.

I still want to read it.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> I don't think the issue is how truthful it is; it's the fact that some view it as a preppy Leviticus.
> 
> I still want to read it.


My girlfriend stole my copy, said it was surprisingly accurate for her private catholic school upbringing, (she never left the horsey stage, though), and declared she was never making me a needlepoint belt.

Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

All prices include shipping CONUS, and feel free to hit me up for a trade. 46L-ish, 38x30-ish, 17.5-36-ish, L/XL-ish, 10-10.5 C-D-ish. Also feel free to tell me I'm pricing things too high, or incorrectly, ect, or make an offer combined items. *

$30: Twill/Herringbone/Barleycorn Patterned Grey Tweed, 40R


















*
Fully lined, staple black/grey tweed in an interesting pattern of mixed barlycorn, twill, and herringbone

Pit-to-Pit: 21"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 24"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 16.5"
Length: 29"*

$30: Green 3/2 Sack Hopsack, 44L















































*Green hopsack, 3/2 sack, two button cuff, 1/4 lined in burgundy, hook vent, light weight and ready for summer. Small wear spot on one sleeve.

Pit-to-Pit: 23"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 26.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 33"*

$50: Brooks Brothers Houndstooth Camelhair, 46L


















*
100% Camel Hair, darted 2-button jacket, single vent, Brooks Brothers made in America. Not a single problem with it, seems fairly recent, but was a touch too warm and hasn't been worn by me yet this season, so I'm passing it on.

Pit-to-Pit: 24"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 26"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 20"
Length: 32"*

Burberry Olive Hopsack, 46R: Sold!

**
$75: NwoT Peter Millar GTH Tweed, 48L
*


















Absolutely amazing jacket that is just too big for me. I bought it at the end of the summer, when a local men's store went out of business and liquidated inventory. Tagged $1000, paid $300, lost weight and never got a chance to wear it. My loss is your gain. Barely lined in the shoulders, self faced, double vents and two patch pockets. Look at the pattern matching on those pockets, too. Very well done.

Pit-to-Pit: 25.25"
Shoulder-to-Cuff: 26.5"
Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 20.5"
Length: 31.5"

Lightweight/Summerweight Harris Tweed, 46L: Sold!

*18.5x35.5 Barbour Tattersall, Sold!
**
Ties: $10 for first, $7 for second, $5 for third and more
*


















All silk and 3.25"x56" except the Roger Kent, which is linen and 3.75" wide and the Rooster madras, which is cotton and 3" wide. The KFS is a little worn and a freebie with any other purchase.

*
Turnbull & Asser Bow Ties: Sold!

Freebies: Cost of shipping (~$15, less for single items)*
*minor damages or defects, i.e. small moth hole in unnoticable places, cracked buttons, ect. +$5 per item if I have to take measurements, the sizes listed are pretty accurate

46S










46R: Gone!

46L










40R (NwoT)



















48R (NWT): Sold!


----------



## CMDC

The last of this week's offerings. Minimal wear on all the shirts.

Gant Rugger long sleeve button down sport shirt
Locker loop and back collar button--note that the "aging" on the label is not actual staining.
Size L
Measures 16.5 x 35

$24 conus



















Canali spread collar dress shirt--barrel cuffs
Made in Italy
15.5 x 33.5

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers red pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 32 slim fit

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve polo w/rugby collar
Size L

$22 conus



















Two Brooks Brothers ties--grey w/blue striping; gold w/navy pindots
$18 conus each


----------



## gamma68

I'm yearning for spring, probably mainly because I spent part of the afternoon chipping away at the ice pack in my driveway. An exercise in futility.

I'd like to add a Baracuta G9 Harrington jacket in really nice condition to my spring outerwear. I'd prefer the classic tan color with tartan lining, just like McQueen. 

I wear ~40R. If anyone has a G9 they'd like to offer, please PM.

Thanks, gents!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Everyone should read the OPH -- because some people will laugh and see a bit of themselves (or worse, their parents) in it, some will revile all that it contains, and some people will take it far too seriously (and those are people you most likely want to avoid anyway).

The sequel is a little odd. It's more like a catalog than anything else.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> ... and declared she was never making me a needlepoint belt.


I tried that too. No dice.


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I tried that too. No dice.


I mean, I figured a doe and a dozen quail was a good trade for some needlepoint. She did to, and sent the pillow directly to my parents. :icon_headagainstwal

Worst thing is she found this old collection of 60's, 70's, and 80's UGA needlepoint patterns. I've taken a gander at the designs and they'd make some killer belts.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone have a small electric scale suitable for weighing packages?


----------



## dkoernert

Reuben said:


> Anyone have a small electric scale suitable for weighing packages?


I picked mine up on eBay for about $15 shipped. Just search for postal scale. It has proven to be a VERY good investment.


----------



## Reuben

dkoernert said:


> I picked mine up on eBay for about $15 shipped. Just search for postal scale. It has proven to be a VERY good investment.


Good on ya! Just ordered one, almost identical to the one I spotted in a thrift store listed at $35, for ~$12 shipped.


----------



## Reuben

Also, anyone have a pair of black cap or plain toes in about a size 12? I don't need anything fancy, something "good enough" like J&M, Bostonian, or Florsheim would be fine. My little bro needs a pair of black dress shoes.


----------



## dkoernert

Reuben said:


> Good on ya! Just ordered one, almost identical to the one I spotted in a thrift store listed at $35, for ~$12 shipped.


$12 is a small price to pay for a lifetime of never standing in line at the post office.


----------



## AshScache

dkoernert said:


> $12 is a small price to pay for a lifetime of never standing in line at the post office.


I ship everything flat rate and just incorporate that into my pricing. And pass the cost along on eBay. Just print my label and stick it in the runners bin at work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

some drops and a bump

Brooks Brothers Hong Kongsland
Medium, V-neck, 100% Scottish Lambswool, Made in Hong Kong
no holes, a bit pill-y 
21" chest, 27" sleeve (uncuffed), asking $30 shipped





LL Bean Shetland
I absolutely adore these old LLB Shetlands (always looking for one in hunter green and gray), but this color just doesn't work on me.
Medium, saddle shoulders, 20.5" chest, sleeve about 38" (uncuffed measured like a shirt)
asking $30 shipped







Nautical flags, no brand tagged "42" 41.5" from end of buckle to center hole

$8 shipped


Two from Harrods, Argyle and Sutherland and the London Regiment
both worn heavily, but have plenty of life left (leather is dry and could use conditioning but not brittle, webbing is fine) $10 shipped for both
size 38









PRL Tartan Ribbon Belt medium fits 32-34 asking $11


----------



## Dmontez

CLAIMED!!!



Dmontez said:


> I have a pair of BB gray trousers with outside suspender buttons, and a skinny suspender. The attached suspenders should most likely be thrown away the feel kind of cheap. I bought these before I realized that I am in fact a 40w not a 38w.
> 
> So here they are 38X30 Brand NEW unworn with tags still attached. I think they may have been "red fleece" but I am not positive.
> I am asking 30.00 boxed and shipped in the CONUS


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> Anyone have a small electric scale suitable for weighing packages?


Yes, and it has paid for itself a few times over in just a couple months. I used to ship everything flat rate, which was dollars down the drain.

USPS Click n Ship works well. Discounted postage compared to in-store. Save a few dollars their too.

I strongly suggest to anyone, invest in a digital scale (10 lb capacity) and use USPS Click n Ship. And buy some 3M 8.5x5.5 sticky label next time you're at office depot.


----------



## plupy

Here's the pic, boys. Someone grab it before it goes to evilBay. Cheers, Jake





plupy said:


> Who needs a copy of THE OFFICIAL PREPPY HANDBOOK?
> Have a clean copy of the first edition, later printing. Only defect is a gift inscription inside. Photo will follow later if needed. $21 shipped by Media Mail in USA. Foreign shipping available for extra. Cheers, Jake


----------



## plupy

I need to replace my leather woven belt (shown) after 20 years of hard labor (I have three sons and this was my favorite whipping belt -- just kidding!!). Need it to be under 1.5" wide and I wear a 32-33 waist. Looking for better-than-average quality but gently used is fine. Anyone have one for $12 shipped?


----------



## red_shift

Price Drops

Item#1









Size Medium - Traditional fit. I bought this before I knew that Barbour tends to fit full; it works for me with a sweater under it but the jacket is so light that I would only wear it in spring or fall. There are no issues with this coat, other than it not fitting me as well as I'd like.
Pit to pit measurement 23"
Shoulder to sleeve - 25"
Length 32 1/8"
Album with more photos
$70 CONUS ->* $60 CONUS*

Item #2
Allen Edmonds Fairfax wholecut - Size 10D








Album with more photos
Some issues, shown in the album. Small cut on the right front and a scuff on the top of the left.
$80 CONUS -> *$50 CONUS*

Item#3









Pit to pit measurement 23"
Shoulder to sleeve - 30.5"
Length 47.5"
Album with more photos
Impressive construction. I'd love to own a coat like this in my size. Zip in wool liner, catch collar. Button to close backside is missing but replacement buttons are intact. Belt and sleeve clasps show very slight wear.
$200 CONUS -> *$150 CONUS*


----------



## sskim3

*J. PRESS BROWN HERRINGBONE TWEED SPORTS COAT - 48R - ASKING $65*

J Press Brown Herringbone Tweed 3/2 roll Sports Coat in 48R. Material is 95% wool and 5% cashmere. Apologies for the wrinkles and I took a thorough lookover and found no issues. It is fully lined and undarted. Patch pockets and single vent. *Asking $65 shipped OBO.*

Measurements:

Shoulder: 19.5"​Sleeves: 23.5"​Back: 32"​Chest: 50"​Waist: 51"​


----------



## dschmidt13

*Assume good condition for my items, I will inform about flaws. *
*All shipping is CONUS! 
Reasonable offers will be considered. 
Multiple purchases will receive discounts. *


1. *Silverstone by Arnold Brandt - 100% Cashmere - Maroon - 42L - Blazer*
Measurements: 
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length from BoC: 32.5"
Shoulder to shoulder (from seams): 19.25"

Characteristics: 
- not vented
- 3 button
- 100% cashmere
$40>$35>*$30* Shipped









2. *Southwick estimated 40R - 3/2 Roll - Tan - Blazer*
Measurements:
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from Back of collar: 30" 
Shoulder: 18.5"

Characteristics: 
- 3/2 roll
- single vent
$25>$20>*$15* shipped

















3. *Recent Sir Pendleton - L - Plaid Green/Blue/White - Wool*
- 2 snap closures pockets on the chest
- all snap closures except the neck button
- 100% wool with nylon lining
- Sir Pendleton model
$35>*$30* shipped

















4. Brooks Brothers Cable knit crew neck sweater (orange) Medium 100% cotton. Fits a little big for a medium. You will need to wash (you should anyways) because the previous owner piled on the cologne. I'm sure it'll come out. $40










5. Paul Stuart crewneck sweater (Red) Medium 100% cotton. You will need to wash (you should anyways) because the previous owner piled on the cologne. I'm sure it'll come out. $40










6. Paul Stuart crewneck sweater (Navy blue) Medium 100% cotton. You will need to wash (you should anyways) because the previous owner piled on the cologne. I'm sure it'll come out. $40










7. Brooks Brothers Extra-fine Merino Wool crew neck sweater, XL. $30










8. Carraig Donn Aran sweater, XXL, oatmeal with fleck. I would love to trade for one in a size S/M. $60










9. Hugo Boss 1/4 Button down textured gray XL regular fit, $40










10. Robert Talbott Paisley tie, J. Crew tie x2 $10 each










11. Jos. A. Bank ties x4 $15 each










12. Dona/Dona $20, Ermenegildo Zegna $15, Carrol & Co. $15, Carrol & Co. silk knit $25, Dormeiul $25, Charles Trywhitt $25








[/IMG]

13. PRL 36" slight scuffing $10, Coach belt 40" $25, Lacoste stretchy belt 38" $15










14. Staple Canali Flat front dress pant, Black, 37, $40










15. Staple PRL made in Italy, Charcoal gray, flat front, 36, $40


----------



## Trad-ish

A big "Thank You!" to Barnavelt on my last purchase. The guy is truly a class act.


----------



## Spin Evans

I've tried not to use the trad exchange for requests, but I wanted to see if anyone has a pair of white bucks (9.5, sometimes 10, sometimes 9) they could part with. EBay has been letting me down a _lot_ lately.


----------



## Barnavelt

Price drop on these lovely items...



Barnavelt said:


> A few more cold-weather items up for sale today... Condition is great for all of these with no noticeable defects or issues other than minor wear
> 
> LL Bean Thinsulate Lined Wool Jacket
> 
> -Sold, thank you.
> 
> Anderson Little Grey Harris Tweed SC
> 
> - 100% wool, half lined Made in USA
> - 2-button, darted, center vent
> - Shoulders; 19 inches, Length; 32, P2P; 22.5, Waist at 2nd button; 21.5, Sleeves; 26
> 
> -Asking $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntshire Brown Harris Tweed SC
> 
> - 100% wool, fully lined Made in USA
> - Seams in the interior are piped with yellow material for a really nice finished look
> - 2-button, darted, center vent
> - Shoulders; 18.5 inches, Length; 29, P2P; 21.5, Waist at 2nd button; 20, Sleeves; 23 3/4
> 
> -Asking $25 shipped


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Zegna button down tattersall
> Made in Italy
> Tagged XL--measures 16 x 34.5
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blazer--Loro Piana wool
> 2 button, darted
> Made in Canada
> Tagged 43R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> *$40 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Grail Time...
> 
> Here is a truly stunning Oxxford suit. As a bonus, it comes with a second pair of trousers. Note that one pair has an inseam that is an inch longer so maybe one day you want more break than the other--you're set to go. The suit is two button and darted with side vents. Trousers are reverse pleated and cuffed. Charcoal pinstripe. It is tagged 42R but see measurements.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5 +1.5
> 
> Trousers: 34 waist (with about 1.5 inches to let out); 29.5 inseam (with second pair having same waist and 30.5 inseam)
> 
> *$180 conus*


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

I have a pair of barely used Alden's for sale (i think it comes up if you clock the "items for sale link") - they are 11.5 EE on the CDI last


----------



## vinylacademics

First part of my stuff. A whooooole lot more to come. Vacation in Florida in 2 weeks so need to raise some cash! Open to offers on any item so feel free to try me! More pictures available for each item if interested. Didn't want to post more than 1 per item. Please PM me for the others!

Florsheim brown cap-toes. Size 8.5D. They're in awesome condition. Soles are in great shape. *$40 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*










Bass Weejuns. Size 14D. Look like they've been worn once or twice. No creasing, soles in amazing condition. *$40 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*










LL Bean wool-lined parka/jacket. Tagged XL. Super warm and in great shape. *$30 shipped.*










Ties: BB Makers, BB Makers, Charles Tyrwhitt silk/linen blend, Dunhill, Lands End. *$15 each OR BEST OFFER.*










Vineyard Vines sweater with whale emblem. Size XL. *Sold!
*

Alan Paine 100% cashmere navy sweater vest. Tagged 52". *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*









Alan Paine 100% lambswool v-neck sweater. Tagged 42. *$28 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*









Pendleton Lobo 100% wool sweater. Size XL. *$28 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*









Pendleton country traditionals 100% wool sweater. Size L. Small issue on the waist in the back of the sweater. *$18 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*









Lord Jeff 100% shetland wool sweater. Made in Ireland. Size S. *$22 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*









Hickey Freeman formal suit. Tagged 42R. Center vented and fully lined. *$50 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

19" S2S, 31" BOC, 22" P2P, 25" Sleeves with +.75" to let out. Pants: 16.5" waist, 29" inseam. Pants are Flat Front. Will measure extra fabric to let out in the pants tomorrow, but there's definitely some there. *$65 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*










H Freeman & Son wool SC. 3/2 roll, center vent, partially lined. Awesome pattern. *$30 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

19" S2S, 31" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 25" sleeves with +1.25" to let out.










Daks POW pattern SC. Center vented, fully lined. Tagged 42S. *$25 shiped OR BEST OFFER.*

19" S2S, 29" BOC, 22" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +1" to let out.










Brooks Brothers Brooksease dark gray SC. Center vented and fully lined. Tagged 43R. *$25 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

20" S2S, 31" BOC, 23" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +.75" to let out.










Norman Hilton SC. Subtle, dark POW pattern with a blue windowpane. 3/2 roll. Center vented and fully lined. Tagged 44R. *$30 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

19" S2S, 32" BOC, 23.5" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +1" to let out.


















Lands End linen/cotton blend, patch pocket SC. Tagged 40R. Center vented and fully lined. *Sold!*

19" S2S, 30" BOC, 22" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +.75" to let out.

Brooks Brothers 346 houndstooth/windowpane SC. Tagged 44R. Center-vented and fully lined. *$25 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

19.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 23.5" P2P, 25" Sleeves with +1.25" to let out.










Hickey Freeman 3/2.5 SC. Dual vented and fully lined. Tagged 38R. *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

19" S2S, 30" BOC, 20.5" P2P, 23" Sleeves with +1" to let out.










Brooks Brothers Brooksgate tweed SC. Leather buttons, half-lined and center vented. *$33 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

18.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 25.5" Sleeves with +.75" to let out.










Brooks Brothers wool SC. Center vented and fully lined. Tagged 43R. *$33 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

19.5" S2S, 31.25" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 25" Sleeves with +1" to let out.










Brooks Brothers Makers POW SC. 3/2 roll. Center vented and partially lined. Tagged 42L. Great spring/summer SC. *$30 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

18" S2S, 31.5" BOC, 23" P2P, 26" Sleeves with +1" to let out.










Ralph Lauren Rugby corduroy blazer. 3/2 roll and leather elbow patch. Center vented and partially lined. Tagged L. *$40 shipped OR BEST OFFER,*

19" S2S, 30" BOC, 21.5" P2P, 24" Sleeves.










More SC's, shirts, pants, ties coming later today or tomorrow!


----------



## imme

If anyone comes across a nice 36S peaked lapel, one button, ventless *tuxedo* in black or midnight blue (with a waistcoat would be ideal); *white formal tuxedo **marcella bib white shirt *(as small as possible - I wear 14.5/32 extra slim fit dress shirts and they have a little gap around the collar); *white braces*; *black silk bowtie*; *black cummerbund*; or *white silk scarf* (to go with a black tie rig) I would be very interested. P2P 18, pants 30W. Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> I picked mine up on eBay for about $15 shipped. Just search for postal scale. It has proven to be a VERY good investment.


I've often thought about doing the scale and click-and-ship schtick, but I'm about ready to give up on the post office. A few days ago, I had to ship a package to Minneapolis, a distance of 500 miles or so. It weighed 11 pounds and measured 31 inches by 21 inches by 11 inches. I tried to calculate the rate online but couldn't get lower than $26 priority--there was no way I could figure out to calculate the standard rate on the USPS website. So I went to the counter the next day and the cheapest they could figure out was $30, which is more than it costs to ship a large U-Haul moving box weighing more than 30 pounds to Tweedy Don, who lives twice as far away. I ended up shipping it via UPS, which charged $12 and delivered in two days.

Stuff has gotten very strange at USPS since this last rate hike...


----------



## Garasaki

Drops and adds. Buy stuff. Be awesome

NWT (and pins!!!) Gitman Bros - I'm guessing this is fairly old dead stock, 20+ years??? I dunno. 15 - 34

$50 shipped





Gitman Bros, not new but good condition (will add size)

$20 shipped



Woolrich (made in USA) sweater, very nice, vibrant colors, Medium

$30



Davis and Squires Sweater, Merino Wool, gray and black striped, black V neck, Large, great condition



$17

Lyle and Scott Sweater, V neck, cotton, large





$20

I have some *NWT* Bills Khaki warm season pants to pass on today. $50 shipped per pair (discounts on multiples), all unhemmed:



Irish Linen - Pleated, size 34, Bill's calls it "Lilac", I think it's blue



  

Hampton Twill - Pleated, size 35, M1P, denim-esque color



  

Madras - M2, flat front, size 34, AWESOME COLOR,



    

Cream colored D-Ring pleated, Size 34, these appear more white in the photos than they are in real life, very soft



    

Light wheat colored Linen, M1P, size 32 and size 36, pleated, wonderful texture



   

Navy Overcoat for those not ready for warm weather yet
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$60 shipped or offer







Orvis Corduroy pants, tagged as "Olive" in color, but the green is very very subtle. I'd have called them brown. "micro polyester"
Flat front, no cuff
17" Waist Opening 
29 3/4" inseam
40" outseam
9 1/2" leg opening
$15 shipped











[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## gamma68

*Two fine shirts on offer:*

*Lands' End Rugged Twill shirt*
Two button-flap chest pockets
Must-iron
Flawless condition
Tagged M 15-15-1/2
Measures 16" collar, 34.25" sleeve

*Asking $22 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lands' End Supima Hyde Park Oxford* *Cloth shirt*
Must-iron, appears to be traditional fit
Classic blue
Flawless condition
Tagged 17-34
Measures 17" collar, 33.5" sleeve

*Asking $25 CONUS* (this shirt currently retails for $49)

*Take both shirts for $45. Please PM with offers or questions. Thanks!*


----------



## CMDC

A few things I found in the archives. All in excellent condition.

I've long hoped that this would fit me so I've kept it in my closet but it stays too big. Bonus in that it's been dry cleaned so ready to go.
Southwick navy flannel 3/2 sack suit
Trousers flat front and cuffed

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25
Trousers: 34 x 32

$55 conus




























Eljo's flannel mini-herringbone 3/2 sack suit in a blue-ish charcoal. Very minimal wear, if any.
Trousers flat front and cuffed

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23.5 +2
Trousers: 33 x 29

$50 conus




























Polo Ralph Lauren dark green wide wale corduroy sport coat
3/2 darted
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26

$30 conus


----------



## Monocle

Allen Edmonds *"Coventry" *Tassel Loafer. I consulted the *1989* catalog for info on these. They are 41034 Oak Aniline Calf. Very similar to "Chili" though perhaps not as red. Casual looking. All leather sole. These also came in a lug sole that year. Casual or "country" styling, if you will. The soles and heels are still in great shape for 25 years on. One small nick above tassel on right shoe was repaired by my cobbler. Aside, there are no major flaws. Of course the flash enhances any slight color variances. If visible in the pics, they are much less so in real life. Newly polished.* Size 10 D*. *Asking $45 conus.
*


Happy Hump Day :icon_study:


----------



## DonCiccio

Just a big "Thanks" to ArtVandalay for the fine shirts. A pleasure doing business with you, sir. 

Skickat från min GT-N7000 via Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

Glad they arrived to Sweden in good order! The transaction was a pleasure, welcome to the forum!


----------



## plupy

Some ties still kicking around... buy a few and get a discount.

Stripes! J. Crew maroon, mostly unworn $6.50; J. Press dark blue ca. 1990s, slight fraying to tips & 1 light snag $6.50; (blue & gold stripes sold)
Vintage English silk paisley prints. Both of these have _light spotting_ which honestly doesn't show when worn and likely would come out at the cleaners. Priced accordingly at $3.50 each or both for $7.00. (L) Saks Fifth Avenue ca 1960s - 2 7/8" wide; (R ) J. Press - The Beaufort Knot ca 1970s 3 1/8"

Bowties! Vintage madras ca. 1960s - *SOLD*; Robert Talbott rust stripe ca 1980s, 1light snag, 1 1/2" wide; T M Lewin of Jermyn Street London blue with white stripes ca 1980s 2" wide. $6 each shipped.


----------



## JackFlash

Field coat has been spoken for. Thank you!



JackFlash said:


> Blue LL Bean (made in USA!) original field coat with removable PrimaLoft liner (size L) [*additional pictures*] - no stains, rips, or pilling - asking $20 shipped OBO
> 
> Approximate measurements:
> 
> S2S 22.5 in
> P2P 27.5 in
> Arm 24.25 in
> BOC 31.75 in


----------



## Garasaki

nevermind


----------



## plupy

blue bowtie is spoken for, headed to Dixie...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

also nevermind


----------



## Garasaki

I certainly meant no disrespect to the exchange. I can see your point and I'll respectfully delete the post.


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROPS, OFFERS WELCOME*



gamma68 said:


> *Lands' End Rugged Twill shirt*
> Two button-flap chest pockets
> Must-iron
> Flawless condition
> Tagged M 15-15-1/2
> Measures 16" collar, 34.25" sleeve
> 
> *Asking $22>>$19 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Lands' End Supima Hyde Park Oxford* *Cloth shirt*
> Must-iron, appears to be traditional fit
> Classic blue
> Flawless condition
> Tagged 17-34
> Measures 17" collar, 33.5" sleeve
> 
> *Asking $25>>$20 CONUS* (this shirt currently retails for $49)


----------



## Tilton

DROPS.



Tilton said:


> Okay, cleaning out the closet and found a few things that I just couldn't drop off at Goodwill. Note there is a speck of dust inside the lens of my camera, so if you see a weird dark circle in any of these photos, that's what it is (notable below the Patagonia logo on the first image and on the inside edge of the left breast pocket on the Orvis shirt). Also, sorry that I'm a terrible photographer.
> 
> *Patagonia H2NO Parka*
> Size L
> Tan with somewhat darker tan (stone and british khaki)
> Navy lining
> Rollaway fully functioning hood
> Handwarmer pockets and a zip chest pocket
> Various adjustment bungees and velcro closures
> 
> This was actually a Patagonia design prototype from about 2005 and was only sent out to various mountain guides for testing, mostly in Europe. The jacket is in excellent shape and still waterproof (though could probably use a bit of Revive-X after hanging in my dusty gear room for two years) but it has had the snow skirt (painstakingly) removed. You can see it if you look close and know what you're looking for, but otherwise no one would ever know.
> 
> P2P: 27.5
> BOC: 31.5
> 
> $35 Shipped CONUS
> 
> *Orvis Malpai Popover Work Shirt
> 
> *Olive in color
> Size XL (I think...)
> Breast pockets
> Brass snaps all around
> 
> Very cool Orvis Malpai shirt. I have worn this particular one (which I bought new) maybe 3-4 times. These are pretty hard to come by now but I have two in a size Large which fits much better for my needs, otherwise I wouldn't give up one of these. Indeed, the the times I've worn this one, I wore it easily over a down jacket while beating through brush so as not to put any tears or holes in the thin outer layer of the down jackets. I toyed with the idea of treating it with Barbour wax but I'm just too lazy. These things are tougher than nails.
> 
> P2P: 30"
> BOC: 34"
> Sleeve: 36"
> 
> $26 shipped CONUS
> 
> *Jos. A Bank Pleated Stays Cool Chinos*
> I have two pairs of these. Stone and olive.
> Size 42x29
> Two pleats, cuffs
> 
> I bought these fall of 2012 because I thought I needed them. 20lbs lighter now and each one has probably only been worn 2-3 times. They're a bit wrinkly, but basically like new.
> 
> $14 each, or both for $22 shipped CONUS
> 
> More XL stuff to come for the big fellas.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I have stumbled upon an absolutely lovely vintage ladies wool and fur coat. It's in very good condition, and I have no one to give it to. Would it be appropriate to post it here hoping some forum member might be interested for his wife/SO?


----------



## TDI GUY

Now $49 shipped.



TDI GUY said:


> Brooks Brothers Harris Tweed Sport Coat from Fall 2006. Two Button model with beautiful lapel roll. Leather buttons. Gorgeous tweed in herringbone pattern. Made in Italy. No Issues. Tagged 42R but please see measurements:
> Chest: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31
> $55 shipped CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

I've seen a few listings for women's trad here - go for it.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

*Something for the ladies...*

*The Harris Company Vintage Coat

*I hope no one finds this offensive (especially Dr. Livingston!) I saw this absolutely gorgeuos vintage coat and I could not pass it up. Union tag dates it between 1935 and 1964, although I believe it is closer to the earlier date. It has a fur--which a friend of mine says is either fox or mink--collar and is made out of a wonderfully soft wool. If it were a men's coat, I would call it fully canvassed as there is a canvassing that covers the entire front and back. Single throat button and a snap for securing the fur collar tightly.*It does have one flaw--the lining has been repaired in one area. It looks like a good solid patch.*

*Measuments
P2P 20x2
Length 37
Sleeves (from the shoulder seam) ~19

*If any other measurements would be helpful, please let me know. If you would like me to double check any measurements I will be happy to supply them.

*I paid $18 dollars for the coat, and I'm willing to pass it on for $30 shipped priority mail.*
















































*I can also supply high-resolution closeups of the fur. *


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Pintail Carousel Horses emblematic tie
*3.25" wide, poly. No issues.
*$13* or offer.




Chippmunk still available for *$13*


----------



## maltimad

*Ties ($3.50 and up)!*

Hello!

I have today several long ties and bow ties to offer. Some are brand-new and unused, some very lightly-used, and some are more heavily-used. All are in perfectly usable condition and ready to go. They run the spectrum from very trad to somewhat so. *All prices include shipping to anywhere USPS considers domestic. *International inquiries welcome, but please PM me for pricing details. Bulk discount available. Details below for each tie:

*Bow Ties: *

--Top: Unbranded. Adjustable. Sienna, umber, and beige color pattern to complement any earth-tone pallete. Excellent condition. Thinner, lighter weight, feels like silk. *$7.00
--*Bottom: Haspel. Adjustable. Solid dark magenta silk twill. Beautiful color and tie. New and unworn, slight wrinkles from storage. *$10.00 
*
*Long ties:*

(Right to Left):
1. Brooks Brothers Makers. Light green. TINY repeating tonal BB sheep logo. Non-discernible as a logo at more than 3 inches away. Downright invisible, period, at more than 8 inches away. The non-logo logo. The overall effect is of subtle texture, adding to its appeal as an awesome spring/Easter/summer tie. Slight wrinkles from storage, excellent condition. Pure silk fabric woven in Italy, tie made in USA. 3.75" x 59". *$11.00*

2. Sold, thanks!

3. Sold, thanks!

4. Sold, thanks!

5. Michael James. Gray, blue, and white dot-squares on dark saffron yellow background. This is a shorter tie better suited for the junior or burgeoning young man of style. Great pattern for a teen or older child. Fun enough to be...fun, yet restrained and sober enough to carry a person of that age through anything short of anything particularly formal or somber. Excellent, as-new condition. Polyester, and made in the USA. 3.125" x 47.5". *$6.00*

6. Unbranded. Sky blue square dots on a dark copper background. Nice tie in an unusual color pattern. Excellent, as-new condition. Washable Dacron polyester. 3" x 56". *$7.00*

7. Sold, thanks!

8. Sold, thanks!

9. Sold, thanks!

10. Bates Brothers/Reis of New Haven. Small light blue and white paisley pattern on chocolate brown background. Calm, versatile pattern for earth tones, grays and autumnal colors. Thin, practically unlined tie great for wear under a sweater or normally with a jacket. Slight staining on the back of the lower blade, and the fabric appears to have shrunk and pulled back at the very bottom of the back of the blade, revealing the underlining. No structural weakness though, and the tie knots and unknots easily and cleanly. One loose thread on the 'Reis' label. Light creasing at the tip. Still very much wearable. All silk and made in the USA. 3.5" x 57". *$4.50* by itself OR *$2.50 with the purchase of any two additional bow or long ties (other than number 11)*.

11. Charing Cross. Small yellow and red pattern on silver-gray background. Great pattern, widely usable. Another thinner tie perfect for wear under a sweater or with a jacket. TINY bit of fabric separation at the back of the blade, no structural weakness, slight creasing at the tip. Tie is more than wearable as is. Fabric from Italy, tie made in the USA. 3.5" x 54". *$5.00* by itself OR *$3.00 with the purchase of any two additional bow or long ties (other than number 10)*.

Please PM with interest or questions, I'm happy to help however I can. Thanks!


----------



## maltimad

*Cufflinks and Tie Clips ($3.00 and up)!*

Hello!

I have some cufflinks, button covers, and tie clips to offer today. *All prices include shipping to anywhere USPS considers domestic. *International inquiries welcome, but please PM me for pricing details. Bulk discount available. Please PM with questions or interest.

Numbers 1 - 3 (contemporary, steel/aluminum with fabric design) *$5.00* per set. 
Number 4 is SOLD, thanks!
Numbers 5 - 6 (contemporary silk knots): *$3.00* per set

Numbers 7,8, and 10 are SOLD, thanks!
Number 9 (vintage, brass with enamel detail) *$7.00*.
Number 11 (vintage, hammered brass detail) *$8.50

*

Number 12 (vintage, with small crystal, and very light area of tarnish) *$6.00*
Number 13 is SOLD, thanks!

Number 14 (turquoise button covers, unique and rare in such a simple style) *$15.00*
Number 15 (malachite button covers, also pretty unique) *$7.00

* 
Swarovski crystal dice cufflinks: *$11.00* (I know, I know, very non-Trad. Still, interesting enough an item that I thought it might be of some interest to someone here, be it to wear or burn . Anyway, apologies if anyone is truly indignant).

Small tie clip (1 9/16" x 3/16"): Sold, thanks!

Speidel two-tone stretch watch band (18 - 23 mm adjustable lug width, brand new and unused): *$8.00*

I'm happy to answer any questions. Thanks!


----------



## vinylacademics

Drops!



vinylacademics said:


> First part of my stuff. A whooooole lot more to come. Vacation in Florida in 2 weeks so need to raise some cash! Open to offers on any item so feel free to try me! More pictures available for each item if interested. Didn't want to post more than 1 per item. Please PM me for the others!
> 
> Florsheim brown cap-toes. Size 8.5D. They're in awesome condition. Soles are in great shape. *$40>$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass Weejuns. Size 14D. Look like they've been worn once or twice. No creasing, soles in amazing condition. *$40>$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean wool-lined parka/jacket. Tagged XL. Super warm and in great shape. *$30>$25 shipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties: BB Makers, BB Makers, Charles Tyrwhitt silk/linen blend, Dunhill, Lands End. *$15>$12 each OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines sweater with whale emblem. Size XL. *Sold!
> *
> 
> Alan Paine 100% cashmere navy sweater vest. Tagged 52". *$35>$30 shipped OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Paine 100% lambswool v-neck sweater. Tagged 42. *$28>$25 shipped OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton Lobo 100% wool sweater. Size XL. *$23 shipped OR BEST OFFER.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton country traditionals 100% wool sweater. Size L. Small issue on the waist in the back of the sweater. *Sold!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Jeff 100% shetland wool sweater. Made in Ireland. Size S. *$22>$18 shipped OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman formal suit. Tagged 42R. Center vented and fully lined. *$50>$45 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 19" S2S, 31" BOC, 22" P2P, 25" Sleeves with +.75" to let out. Pants: 16.5" waist, 29" inseam. Pants are Flat Front. Will measure extra fabric to let out in the pants tomorrow, but there's definitely some there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Freeman & Son wool SC. 3/2 roll, center vent, partially lined. Awesome pattern. *$30>$25 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 19" S2S, 31" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 25" sleeves with +1.25" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daks POW pattern SC. Center vented, fully lined. Tagged 42S. *$25>$22 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 19" S2S, 29" BOC, 22" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +1" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brooksease dark gray SC. Center vented and fully lined. Tagged 43R. *$25>$22 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 20" S2S, 31" BOC, 23" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +.75" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton SC. Subtle, dark POW pattern with a blue windowpane. 3/2 roll. Center vented and fully lined. Tagged 44R. *$30>$26 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 19" S2S, 32" BOC, 23.5" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +1" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End linen/cotton blend, patch pocket SC. Tagged 40R. Center vented and fully lined. *Sold!*
> 
> 19" S2S, 30" BOC, 22" P2P, 24" Sleeves with +.75" to let out.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 houndstooth/windowpane SC. Tagged 44R. Center-vented and fully lined. *$25>$22 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 19.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 23.5" P2P, 25" Sleeves with +1.25" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 3/2.5 SC. Dual vented and fully lined. Tagged 38R. *$35>$30 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 19" S2S, 30" BOC, 20.5" P2P, 23" Sleeves with +1" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brooksgate tweed SC. Leather buttons, half-lined and center vented. *$33>$28 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 18.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 25.5" Sleeves with +.75" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers wool SC. Center vented and fully lined. Tagged 43R. *$33>$28 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 19.5" S2S, 31.25" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 25" Sleeves with +1" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers POW SC. 3/2 roll. Center vented and partially lined. Tagged 42L. Great spring/summer SC. *$30>$26 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> 18" S2S, 31.5" BOC, 23" P2P, 26" Sleeves with +1" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Rugby corduroy blazer. 3/2 roll and leather elbow patch. Center vented and partially lined. Tagged L. *$40>$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER,*
> 
> 19" S2S, 30" BOC, 21.5" P2P, 24" Sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More SC's, shirts, pants, ties coming later today or tomorrow!


----------



## vinylacademics

LL Bean Made in Norway sweater. Size Large. *$30 shipped or best offer.

*









Forgive the Land's End wool tie on top of it!


----------



## Reuben

Southern proper print bow ties, NWOT, $20 each or $80 for all five. Top to bottom feature: wheat, mounted buck over crossed rifles, leaves, quail feathers, quail feathers. 



Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Here's a very tradly jacket from Canali for Saks Fifth Avenue. This is a sack with side vents. Color is a light khaki. 3 button, rolling to 2.5. Nice shoulders also. The only minor issue is that a couple of stitches of the pick stitching on the lapel have come undone (as pictured below). Should be a simple repair. Otherwise in outstanding condtion with no flaws. Tagged 44. Made in Italy
> 
> *$45 conus*
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> LLBean wide wale corduroys in chocolate brown
> These have very little wear--maybe a couple of times max--they still have their shape and creasing as if new
> Made in USA
> 
> 38 waist; 31.5 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> *$23 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Here's a fantastic Shetland from Land's End. Excellent condition.
> Made in Scotland
> Tagged M
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 27
> Sleeve: 33
> 
> *$32 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New with tags Brooks Brothers tie
> 3.75" width
> 
> *$18 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> I never really wear these so I thought I'd offer them up. Stellar condition.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Grayson in brown calf. Not sure the last time the Grayson was made in brown. Also, these have a vibram sole. These could have been a special make up given the color and sole. Soles have virtually no wear and the heels are full and have had heel guards.
> 
> Size 10.5C
> 
> *$46 conus*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops...offers welcome.*

*Brooks Brothers 41R tweed 3/2 sack
*Patch hip pockets, two button cuffs, partially lined.
18.5" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
24.5" sleeves +2.5" underneath
30.75" length from BOC
Asking *$34* shipped USPS Priority
*

Corbin Camelhair 3/2 sack -- 42 long
*This is a beautiful jacket and if it was a touch smaller it would be in my own closet right now. 
-3/2 sack cut with natural shoulders, patch hip pockets, and a hooked vent. Standard 3.5" lapels and half-lined.
-This is in fantastic condition other than some wear to the leather buttons.
18.75" Shoulders
22" Pit to pit
20.5" Waist
26" Sleeves
31.75" Length BOC
Asking *$42* shipped USPS Priority



*Navy Chipp 3/2 sack -- 41 long
*-I believe this is an orphan from a lightweight summer suit. Swap out the buttons and this would be a nice warm weather blazer. 3/2 sack cut, barely lined, hooked vent.
-There is a small hole between the bottom and middle buttons (pictured.) Not visible when buttoned, but full disclosure -- it's there.
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
20" waist
26" sleeves
32" length BOC
Asking *$20* shipped USPS Priority



*Mercer and Sons 16-34 BD shirt
$27.50* shipped USPS Priority


*Brooks Brothers bowtie
*Navy/red/gold. No issues.
Asking *$20
*

*Lands End A&S tie
*Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

Asking *$7*

Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking *$13.50*


Ralph Lauren Polo paisley tie

-100% silk, made in USA
-3 5/8" width
-Asking *$9
*

*Robert Talbott tie
*3.25" wide
Asking *$6*


*Brooks Brothers ties
*Appx 3.5" wide
*$6* for the pair


----------



## Barnavelt

A few more cold-weather items up for sale today... Condition is great for all of these with no noticeable defects or issues other than minor wear

Anderson Little Grey Harris Tweed SC

- 100% wool, half lined Made in USA
- 2-button, darted, center vent
- Shoulders; 19 inches, Length; 32, P2P; 22.5, Waist at 2nd button; 21.5, Sleeves; 26

-Asking $*20* shipped






Huntshire Brown Harris Tweed SC

- 100% wool, fully lined Made in USA
- Seams in the interior are piped with yellow material for a really nice finished look
- 2-button, darted, center vent
- Shoulders; 18.5 inches, Length; 29, P2P; 21.5, Waist at 2nd button; 20, Sleeves; 23 3/4

-Asking $*20* shipped


----------



## Lord Elgin

ArtVandalay said:


> *Brooks Brothers 41R tweed 3/2 sack
> *Patch hip pockets, two button cuffs, partially lined.
> 18.5" shoulders
> 21.75" pit to pit
> 24.5" sleeves +2.5" underneath
> 30.75" length from BOC
> Asking *$34* shipped USPS Priority
> 
> *Brooks Brothers bowtie
> *Navy/red/gold. No issues.
> Asking *$20
> *


I'm interested in the BB tweed jacket and the bowtie. Would you ship to Finland? I don't know how much shippinng cost you have considered in the price of the jacket, but if the overall shipped price of these two items is in the range of $60-65 shipped to Finland, I'd he happy to buy them. Sorry, I can't pm yet as my total amount of posts is less than 15, but please pm me and give me your email adress!


----------



## Barnavelt

*3/2 roll suit from Baltimore Trad icon Eddie Jacobs Ltd.*

- 100% wool Made in USA
- Fully lined, fully canvassed 
- Center vent, 3 button cuffs 
- Jacket laid flat; Shoulders 20, Pit to Pit 23, Waist 21.5, Length 32.5, Sleeve 24 (+2 inches to let) - Trousers laid flat; Waist 19 (at least 3 inches to let out), Rise 14, Inseam 29.5, Outseam 42, 1.5 inch cuffs - No labelled size but approx 44L

*Tiny wear spot inside lining near the collar and another area of wear in the liner behind one pocket (see picture). Neither are visible when worn.

*Asking $50 CONUS*


----------



## Garasaki

Corbin Tweed, 40R ish
$30

3 roll 2, no darts
Pit to pit 21"
Waist 19.75"
Sleeve 24"
Shoulder seam to seam 18.5"
BoC 30.5"
Single vent


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS JACKETS--Patchwork Chipp, J. Press, Brooks, and more!*

*I have a lot of beautiful jackets to pass on today--including a GORGEOUS and INSANELY RARE custom-made patchwork tweed by Chipp, a J. Press 3/2 sack, a STUNNING 3/2 sack by Brooks in a lovely guncheck, Hong Kong bespoke--and more!​*



*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) Pendleton 49er Shirt Jacket*

A Trad-Ivy classic! Made in the USA by Pendleton woollen mills, this is one of the original versions of this absolute and now sought-after Trad/Ivy classic. It is cut from a beautiful and subdued plaid in a medly of greys and reds, and boasts all of the features that made this garment a classic--single button shirt-style cuffs, three patch pockets, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, an unvented back, and minimal lining, as well as completely natural shoulders. This also has the original leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This shirt-jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a M, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4



    

*2) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Patchwork Tweed from Chipp! 3/2 sack! INSANELY RARE!

FORMERLY OWNED BY MARTIN POLL, PRODUCER of OSCAR-WINNING FILMS!*

This is incredible--and absolutely GORGEOUS! It's hard to know where to start, but I'll begin with the fact that this is made by Chipp in its heyday--and, as such, represents the very pinnacle of classic Ivy tailoring. This is a patchwork tweed, but, unlike many patchwork tweeds, this is utterly wearable, since Chipp in their wisdom used the same weave of tweed and simply varied the shading and colourway. They also didn't overdo the patchworking; the front is a quartered in heraldic style, with two large patches each of light brown tweed in miniature chevrons and lichen green tweed in miniature chevrons. One sleeve is cut from the brown tweed; the other, from the green. The back is rather bolder, being quartered with a dark forest green chevron tweed and a darker brown chevron tweed. The wteed is all thick and substantial.

The lining is classic Chipp; bold, striking, and perfectly picked to complement the tweed. This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with slanted pockets. The cuffs feature a single button--and are fully function surgeon's cuffs. ALL of the buttons are cut from thick, natural horn, with beautiful patterning and colourway. The jacket is fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed; it has twin vents. It also features and interior flapped ticket pocket! The sleeves and shoulders have lapped seams.

This jacket was custom made for Martin Poll in 1974; his obituary can be found here:

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/21/...er-of-the-lion-in-winter-dies-at-89.html?_r=0

This beautiful jacket does have some flaws. First, there are two repairs to the lining, as shown; the lining is starting to fray about the right-hand patch, as shown. There is some minor foxing to the lining inside the sleeves at the cuffs, and there is a very small thread pull on the left sleeve. The jacket could also use a dry clean and a press. Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition. As such, given its rarity, quality, and provenance, it's a steal at just $89, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 1/2





          

*3) STUNNING Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in Guncheck, with Patch Pockets!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a gorgeous guncheck with houndstoothing in dark forest green and peat black on a dark tan background, with a beautiful overcheck of burnt bracken, this wonderful 3/2 sack has flapped patch pockets and an absolutely beautiful lapel roll. It is fully canvassed, and quarter lined; it has a single centre vent, and traditional two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. This is in absolutely beautiful condition--indeed, it is possibly unworn!

*This beauty is a steal at just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32



      

*4) BEAUTIFUL SMALL Hong Kong Bespoke Blue Plaid Jacket*

This was hand made in Hong Kong for Charles Weisul, a Princeton graduate of 1960, Air Force Captain, and the former VP of Training at AT&T. This beautiful little jacket is in a classic and striking colourway, being a bold glen plaid in a medley of blues and brownish greens. Subtly darted, this has an Ivy (not fashion-forward three button front, a beautiful and striking geometric lining, and a single vent. It is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a wonderful example of HK tailoring! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



     

*5) Another BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke jacket!*

This jacket has the same provenance as its brother, above! This is a beautiful and versatile glen plaid in an autumnal medley of chestnut, bark, and bracken, with a rich, deep, Loden green overcheck--this is a really beautiful jacket! An Ivy three-button front, this has the hint of a high 3/2.5 lapel roll--I suspect that the Princeton-educated client was aiming for a true 3/2, but the Hong Kong tailor wasn't quite there yet! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful, classic, and clearly bespoke paisley that complements perfectly the colourway of the tweed. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a small weave fault near the closure, as shown. Given this, this is a steal at just

*$28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



      

*6) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in houndstooth with overchecking!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lovely and versatile cloth that's almost a houndstooth and is certainly a medley of slate blue-grey, lichen green, and cream with a lovely subtle bracken overcheck, this lovely lighter- to mid-weight jacket is a classic 3/2 sack. It has the traditional two button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a steal at

*just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31



      

*7) GORGEOUS J. Press 3/2 sack tweed!*

This is stunning! The complexity of the tweed can't easily be described--please just see the pictures, and note especially the wonderful overchecking in burnt orange, dark forest green, and berry red--this is a spectacular jacket! This is, of course, a classic J. press offering, and as such is a 3/2 sack, with two button cuffs, half-canvassing, a centre vent, and a full lining. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This jacket does have some minor rumpling from storage, and, as such, is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This really is a lovely jacket, and if it was my size it wouldn't be here!

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31



    

*8) c. 50 UNWORN Made in Italy Glen Plaid Jacket in Silk/Wool blend -- Claimed!*

This is a lovely, UNWORN jacket in a rare larger size! Made in Italy, this jacket is cut from a lovely glen plaid cloth that's 55/45 silk/wool; the fabric, like the jacket, was made in Italy. This has a lovely hand and drape! The jacket itself is fully lined, and unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It has a sontemporary two button closure and three button cuffs, and is darted. It is also UNWORN--all of the exterior pockets are still basted such. As such, this jacket is in excellent condition.
*
Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 33 1/4

    

*9) PERFECT Spring tweed--with surgeon's cuffs!*

This is that rarity--a tweed with functional surgeon's cuffs! Made by Main Line Custom Tailoring--a firm which served the preppy "Main Line" commuters of Bryn Mawr, Haverford, and the like--this tweed is absolutely beautiful! First, it is a lovely lighter-coloured tweed herringbone, perfect for Spring, with a lovely Spring overchecking of sky blue, tearose pink, Spring green, primrose yellow, and slate grey. This is fully lined with a custom lining, and features fully functional surgeon's cuffs. The buttons are all leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket has jetted pockets, and is half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It does have one minor weave fault on the right sleeve, near the elbow--this could either be ignored, darned, or covered with an elbow patch. Since this was built on the Philadelphia main line, it was, of course, Made in the USA. With the exception of the weave fault, this is in excellent condition; as such, it's a steal at

*just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## Reuben

I am about to openly weep over that Chipp patchwork, tweedy. Why couldn't it have been in my size?


Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

I don't remember who it was but a few weeks ago someone was looking for an anteater themed tie. I found a nice one today so PM me and I can hook you up.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; and *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $40, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30





     

*10) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*

This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.

This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $40, or offer.

Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*11) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*12) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

* 13) GORGEOUS Classic Harris Tweed! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone Harris tweed, this lovely jacket features classic vertical GHarris striping in Spring Green, Sky Blue, and Bracken throughout--it's lovely! This jacket has a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on November 13th, 1984--but it could just as easily have been purchased last week. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.*

Chst: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





    

*14) UNWORN and MADE IN CANADA Lauren 3/2 tweed in ALPACA and WOOL.*

This is absolutely lovely! First, this is cut from a blend of 70% wool and 30% alpaca, which cloth has a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also lovely; a black peat on cream puppytooth, with a subtle overcheck of burnished chestnut; this is a really beautiful jacket. the lapel has a 3/2 roll, although this is not a sack, having subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. Moreover, this is unworn--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut, and this is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Canada.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*15) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*16) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $35, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*17) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*18) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*20) Basketweave Harris Tweed with leather-covered buttons*

This is a lovely, versatile tweed! Cut from basketweave cloth, this is one of the classic Harris tweeds with flecks of colour throughout, reminiscent of the natural colours of the islands where it was woven; here, forest green, gorse yellow, and berry red. This jacket is a current two button front with subtle darts, and features the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--the buttons do have some minor patina to them! This is a bargain at

*just $28, or offer.

Tagged 46R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*21) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $39, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*22) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*23) Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket*

A lovely, classic jacket, this Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket is a current two button front model with subtle darts. It has a full lining, a single centre vent, appears to be half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2



    

*24) Hitching Post of Princeton NJ, 3/2 tweed sack in Autumnal/Winter Plaid!
*
The Hitching Post of Palmer Sq., Princeton started life as a "speciality shop for husky boys" between the sizes of 8 and 20 under "The Prep Shop Management"--although which of the prep. schools near Princeton ran this I've no idea. Commercial pressures being what they are, by the early 1960s THP had expanded its range of clothing to be a men's clothier, although it still focussed on boy's sizing. Alas, there weren't that many "husky" boys in Princeton, nor was it able to compete with the more established clothiers such as Langrock, Hilton, and The English Shop, and so THP didn't last as long as it might have done.

That's a shame, though, if this jacket is anything to go by. Dating from when THS carried menswear as well as boy's sizes, this lovely jacket is a bold yet conservative plaid that's a medley of forest greens, burnished chestnut, and tan background. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this is a lovely 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and has a single centre vent. It has a tiny start of a fray by the corner of one interior pocket, and could use a few stitches at the lining at the vent, and so it's in iverlal Very Good condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer, for this little corner of Americana!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



    

*25) GORGEOUS Plaid Jacket from Austin Reed*

The colourway of this jacket is simply wonderful--a lovely lighter navy blue and dark red base plaid, with subtle green accents and cream overcheck striping. The hand is lovely and warm, and the cut is terrific. This is another perfect Fall and Winter jacket! This jacket is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs, and a standard two-button front. The buttons are leather covered and metal shanked football buttons. It is subtly darted, and was Union made in the USA. This is truly a delicious jacket, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26 , or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3./4
Length: 32



    

*26) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*27) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just *$19, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*28) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*29) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*30) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*31) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## CMDC

New with tags Brooks Brothers patch madras pants
Size 36 waist
Hems are unfinished--there is 36.5 inches of inseam available
Flat front

$42 conus


----------



## CMDC

Lands End Ski Sweater
Size L
Made in Honk Kong

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 28
Sleeve: 34.5

$35 conus



















Lands End Charcoal Shetland
Size L Tall
Made in UK

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 31
Sleeve: 36

$30 conus



















Breuer spread collar dress shirt
Barrel cuff
Made in Italy

16 x 35.5

$26 conus



















Chipp tie for the OSS
Poly
3.5" width

$16 conus


----------



## drlivingston

Where are the J.Press grenadines??


----------



## dschmidt13

*Repost for drops and sold items!

Assume good condition for my items, I will inform about flaws.
**
Price includes shipping in the CONUS! 

Multiple purchases will receive discounts. 
*
1. *Silverstone by - 100% Cashmere - Maroon - 42L - Blazer
*Measurements: Pit to pit: 21"Sleeve: 26.5"Length from BoC: 32.5"Shoulder to shoulder (from seams): 19.25"Characteristics: - not vented- 3 button- 100% cashmere
$40>$35>*$30* 









2. Final Drop! *Southwick estimated 40R - 3/2 Roll - Tan - Blazer
*Measurementsit to pit: 21"Sleeve: 25.5"Length from Back of collar: 30" Shoulder: 18.5"Characteristics: - 3/2 roll- 
$25>$20>$15>* $10*

5. Paul Stuart crewneck sweater (Red) Medium 100% cotton. You will need to wash (you should anyways) because the previous owner piled on the cologne. I'm sure it'll come out. $40









7. Brooks Brothers Extra-fine Merino Wool crew neck sweater, XL. $30









8. Carraig Donn Aran sweater, XXL, oatmeal with fleck. I would love to trade for one in a size S/M. $60










9. Hugo Boss 1/4 Button down textured gray XL regular fit, $40










10.  tie, J. Crew tie x2 $10 each










11. Jos. A. Bank ties x4 $15 > *$12* each










12. Dona/Dona $20, Ermenegildo Zegna $15 > *$10*, Carrol & Co. $15 > *$10,* Carrol & Co. silk knit $25 > *$20*, Dormeiul $25 > *$20*, Charles Trywhitt $25








[/IMG]

13. PRL 36" slight scuffing $10 >* $8*, Coach belt 40" $25 > *$20*, Lacoste stretchy belt 38" $15 > *$10*










14. Staple Canali Flat front dress pant, Black, 37, $40 > *$35*










15. Staple PRL made in Italy, Charcoal gray, flat front, 36, $40 > *$35*


----------



## dschmidt13

*2 Recent Southwick Items! 
*
Send me some offers!

Southwick Blazer 43R
Recent label, Single vent, 2 Button








[/IMG]

























Southwick Suit 42R
Recent label, Double Vent, 3 Button


----------



## Monocle

A few ties. All prices "shipped" to all points USA jurisdiction. Email for international rates.

*Group 1 (a-g = l-r)*

a. *Steven Land *Silk Ascot (China) - Pink 55.5" *$20.00*
b. Vintage *PRL* Medallions (USA) Silk Blue and Red on Green Background 55" x 4" *$15.00*
c. *Rivetz Of Boston *Princeton Stripe (China) Silk Black and Orange 58.5" x 4" *$20.00*
d. *Allyn* "Kicking Donkeys" (USA) Silk Red White And Blue 54.5" x 3 3/4" *$15.00*
e. Modern *Brooks Brothers Makers* (USA of Italian Silk) Paisley and Frame Orange Gold and Green 59" x 3 7/8" *$12.00*
f. *Brooks Brothers Country Club* (USA of Italian Silk) Sandals Flip Flops Themed Red Blue White 58.5" x 3 1/2" *$10.00*
g. *Oxxford Clothes (USA) *Silk Florette Medallion and Tiny Paisley Bronze-Gold with Red White Black 60" x 3 3/4" *$25.00
*



*Group 2 Vintage, and vintage(ish). (a-g = l-r)*

a. Vintage *Alynn* "1st Class Male" Fun Emblematic Polyester (USA) Navy White Red Brown (needs pressing, not perfect) 55" x 3 1/4"* $15.00*
b. *Hanover Tie Works* (USA) Navy with Blue Red & White-Gold Medallions Closely Spaced XL _Extra Long_ 62" x 3 1/4"_* $12.00*_
c. *Tie Market* (Rooster Craft) 22oz English Foulard (Assembled in USA) Hex Medallions of Blue Red and Green on Red Background. 57" x 3 3/8" *$12.00*
d.* Hillhouse Ltd.* (UK) by Franklin Group - Emblematic of Unknown Crest or Organisation. Brown with Red White Yellow. 54" x 3 1/4" *$12.00*
e. *Rooster *Silk Stripe (USA) White Green-Gold with Red and Navy Stripes Narrow (has a couple of vary light snags to silk in front) 56" x 3 1/8" *$6.00*
f. Vintage *Boston Traders *(USA) Deep Green with Red, Plum, Moss Green and other colors. Beautiful tie. Long 60" x 3 1/2" *$12.00*
g. *Lily Dache'* Emblematic (unknown) likely all polyester, Navy with Red Heraldic Lions Regardant Holding Standard (flag or banner) 55.5" x 3 1/4" *$12.00*



Safe weekend! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

drlivingston said:


> Where are the J.Press grenadines??


My guess is that CMDC is being selfish and keeping them all to himself. Who could blame him?


----------



## tennesseean_87

*I need room for infant clothes!*

*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$18*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: *SOLD*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: *SOLD*
Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$11*

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:




Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue. 

 

Vintage Banana Republic 100% Irish Linen Shirt. Some VERY slight discoloration pictured. *L $15*
P2P: 25; Shoulders 21; Length: 32.25 (back)

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $35*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $13*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $15 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 * 


  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $12*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $12*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $175. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $20*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25
*
Hats: * 


 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$5. *

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130* (pending)



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three FREE suits!*

*The following three suits are FREE--just pay $13 for one to cover the cost of shipping!

Please PM with interest!*

*A) Double Breasted Grey Flannel Suit by Boss. *

Boss gets very little love here--and nor should it, at full retail. But if you like double breasted suits--or you'd like to expand your wardrobe to include one--then this is for you! Cut from a dark dove-grey wool flannel this lovely suit is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has jetted pockets. The lapels have pick stitching. The trousers are pleated, and have pockets off the seams. This suit is in excellent condition.

*Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 32 1/2 with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 19 1/4



   

*B) Damaged Southwick pinstripe suit*

This was a lovely suit, and with some repair could still be a wardrobe workhorse. It's a dark grey with pinstriping, half-canvassed, with two button cuffs and a half-lining and a single vent. But it has quite a bit of damage. The lining is torn at the hem on both sides and at the shoulder at the top, two of the cuffs buttons are missing, and the hem of the jacket has discolouration along its length, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning, as do both cuffs.

Measurements:
[/B]
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Inseam: 30 (+1)
Waist: 17 1/2



     

*C) STRANGELY APPEALING brown Double-Breasted suit.*

This suit wouldn't normally be the sort of thing I like--but this is strangely appealing! It's a double-breasted suit with peak lapels in a mocha brown cloth. It's well cut and seems to be half-canvassed; it's fully lined. It's darted, and unvented, as Flusser approves of, and has four buttons cuffs. The trousers are pleated. It's well-made, and very strangely appealing.

It would also be the ideal suit paired with a black shirt, white tie, and a fedora for a gangster costume at Hallowe'en! Or else you could just wear it as it is. It's weird, but weirdly attractive, too.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Inseam: 31 (+1/2) with 1 1/4 cuff.
Waist: 18


----------



## TweedyDon

*Wonderful suits! J. Press, Customized Zegna, Brooks, H. Freeman, Southwick, Old School JAB!*

*I have several wonderful suits to pass on today--including a custom-made Italian Zegna, some wonderful Ivy/Trad 3/2 sacks from J. Press, Brooks Brothers, and Old-School JAB, and more!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 
1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suits is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $95, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*2) STUNNING! Italian Tailored Customized Zegna; fully canvassed, surgeon's cuffs!*

*From 32rollandrock*

Not trad at all--but this is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made in Italy, this beautiful Zegna suit was custom tailored, and is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight cloth, this is a classic dark navy suit with classical elliptical pinstriping in a complementary light blue. This is fully canvassed, as you'd expect from a suit of this quality, and is also fully lined. It is a three button front, and is cut so beautifully this appears classic rather than fashionable. Naturally, for a suit of this formality there is no vent; also naturally, the sleeves are finished with four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. This really is absolutely gorgeous!

The trousers are pleated, and have a 1 1/2" cuff. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition; the only issue worth noting is a laundry mark on the interior lining of the trousers.

This is a truly wonderful garment, and a steal at just $175, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

*Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 16 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 31 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuffs.



          

*3) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, between two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*4) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*5) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*

Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. With the exception of a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



   

*6) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining sweaters!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

2) Brooks Brothers; white block letters on black label. Made in England. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 31 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking $28 > 25.

 

3) EWM lambswool sweater. A lovely shade of light lichen green! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 34, length 26 1/2. Asking just $20 > 18.

 

5) Patagonia. A lovely, rugged all-wool sweater from a classic Preppy brand. Size S. Excellent condition. Chest 18, sleeve 32, length 23 1/2. Asking just $22 > 18.

 

6) Joseph Turner UK. A lovely lambswool sweater from England! Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35 3/4, length 27 1/2. Asking just $22 > 18.

 

7) Alan Paine crewneck. A beautiful charcoal sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22 3/4, sleeve 31 1/4, length 26. Asking just $28 > 24.

 

9) Peter Storm turtleneck. Made in Great Britain. A seriously rugged sweater! very Good/Excellent condition. Size S. Chest 19, sleeve 27, length 24 1/4. Askinging $20 > 18.

 

10) GORGEOUS LL Bean Norwegian cardigan. This is one of the original and classic Bean Norwegians; 80/20 wool and rayon. This has snowflake buttons, and, I believe in no longer made. Made in Norway. Excellent condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26 3/4. Asking just $35 > 30.

  

11) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25 > 22.

  

12) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $14 > 12

 

13) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $14 > 12.

  

14) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $16 > 13.

 

15) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $23 > 21.

 

18) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $18 > 15.

 

19) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $16 > 14

 

21) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

22) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $14 > 12.

  

23) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $12 > 11.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining pants!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*
NB: All pants are flat front unless otherwise noted!​*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Bill's Khakis. M3. Tagged 35. These are irregulars; there have a single thread run on the inside of one thigh which won't pull and can't really be seen. Otherwise excellent. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 31 (+ 1 3/4). Made in the USA. Asking $25 > 22.

   

3) Paul Stuart pants in teal. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist 18 3/8, Inseam 29 3/4, with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $22 > 20.

 

5) Corbin gabardine trousers. Beautiful! Wool. In very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $25 > 22. Waist 17 1/2, Inseam 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.

  

6) Land's End cords. Thick and substantial, these have a major hanger line across them, as shown, hence are only in Good condition. They are lined; the lining is scarlet, as shown under the back pocket. These would make excellent weekend trousers, and date from the heyday of Land's End when it was a real prep. supplier. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking just $15 > 12.

   

7) Charcoal trousers. Unknown maker. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. Very Good condition. Asking $18 > 16.



8) J. Press charcoal trousers. Clearly wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/4, inseam 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking $28 > 25.

 

9) Land's End cords. Very Good/Excellent condition; small white mark as shown. Size 36. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking $18 > 16.

  

11) J. Crew brown herringbone trousers. These are lovely! Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $18 > 16.

   

12) LL Bean Reds. These are flat front, and in excellent condition, except for a small pinhole on the lower leg, as shown. Because of this, they are just in Good condition overall, and so are just $10. or offer. Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff.

  

15) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $18 > 16, or offer.

    

16) Nantucket Reds! No, not winter wear, but still beautiful--and a great deal on the off-season! These are Regatta Reds by Puritan of Cape Cod. They're flat front, and MADE IN THE USA--and remember, Murray's reds are now "imported"!  These are in excellent condition, and measure Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1). Asking just $22 > 20.

 

19) NWOT Corbin lightweight wool trousers in miniature puppytooth with miniature overcheck. The patterning and colourway of these trousers are just wonderful! Made in the USA by Corbin, these are NWOT, and are unhemmed. They're in excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 37 unhemmed. Asking just $22 > 20, or offer.

   

20) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $18 > 16 or offer.

  

21) Bills Khakis Blue M2P. Pleated and cuffed, these are lighter weight, ideal for Spring or Summer. They're rumpled, and so in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA, of course! Pleated and cuffed. Tagged 36, these measure Waist: 18, inseam 29 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. Asking just $20 > 18.

  

22) Polo Blue Label linen trousers. These are lovely! Pleated front and cuffed, these have a blemish--a brown mark by one cuff, as shown. Because of this, they are in Good/Very Good condition. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Just $15, or offer.

    

23) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $20 > 18.

  

24) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $8.

  

25) Brooks Brothers khakis. 346 line. Tagged 40/32. Waist 20, Inseam 30 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $14 > 12.

 

26) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $14.



27) Seersucker trousers. Unknown fabric--maybe polycotton--unknown maker. Some minor brown spotting in a few areas, such as knees and back of thighs. Good condition. Waist 20 34, Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $8--good knockabout summer trousers!



28) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $15, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining outerwear!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


*2) AWESOME Columbia GoreTex Camo. Hunting Jacket*

This is wonderful, and if it was anywhere near my size I'd keep it! This jacket is simply packed with features. First, it has two snap-shut, flapped bellows pockets at the bottom of the front; these are complemented by two zipped slash pockets on the chest, which are covered by flaps that fold down are are attached by velcro; the left hand flap also covered a D-ring for kings or calls, and two slots for cartridge shells; the right hand flap covers two slots for cartridge shells also. The front is both snap and zipper fastened. The sleeves have velcro storm cuffs. It includes a snap-on hood with a drawstring to keep the elements out. It includes a large interior game pocket, and a large, zippered map/wallet pocket. This is a wonderful, functional jacket!

It has a few minor scuffs from use, but nothing major. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40

Tagged an XXL, this measures:*

Chest: 28
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 31



              

*3) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*4) A2-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs. Possibly down-filled?

*Asking $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*5) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*6) STUNNING Made in Italy Armani leather jacket*

*NOW JUST $50, OR OFFER!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $50, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4







               

*7) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)



 

*8) GORGEOUS Overcoat in Italian Black Herringbone Cloth*

This is the coat you'd wear after a late Fall class teaching Political Science at Princeton University, c. 1968, on your way to the Barrister & Solicitor for a steak dinner with the Dean!

This is simply wonderful--about as close to the Platonic ideal of an Ivy overcoat as one is likely to come by outside the Forms!

First, this is cut from beautifully heavy cloth in black herringbone, that was designed and woven in Italy--as proudly proclaimed by the main interior label, which itself is a wonderful example of vintage labelling. As well as being lovely and heavy and warm, sure to beat the cold on even the worst New York winter day, this cloth has a wonderful hand and immaculate drape.

The construction of the coat does full justice to the cloth that it is cut from. It is half-canvassed, and features lapped seams throughout--on the sleeves, and down the centre back. It has fixed turn-back cuffs, and wonderfully narrow lapels. It also has a single centre hook vent, and very natural shoulders. The two front pockets are luxuriously deep, and lined in sturdy cotton duck.

This coat was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/2



      

*9) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*10) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



     

*11) MADE IN THE USA LOVELY and SUBSTANTIAL tweed overcoat!*

Thick, sturdy, warm, and substantial, this is a tweed overcoat as they were meant to be! Fully lined, and with a single centre vent, this has two button cuffs, is cut from a classic and masculine nailhead tweed, and will be sure to keep you warm on the coldest of nights! This was distributed by Harry Rothman of Fifth Avenue, and was Union Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2



   

*12) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $15, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41



   

*13) Land's End Casual jacket.*

A basic, casual jacket; 60% wool, 20% rayon, 20% polyester. Button cuffs; buttons at throat to secure the collar for warmth. Excellent condition, although it could do with a dry clean. This has two large interior pockets, and some elastication at the hem.

*Asking just $12.

Size XL; measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve 27 1/4
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 28.


----------



## CMDC

Burberry button down long sleeve sport shirt
Made in USA
Size XL

$23 conus



















New without tags short sleeve shirt from Georgetown University Shop
Clearly unworn
Size XL

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark in British khaki
Flat front, no cuff
42 x 32

$26 conus


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey all! I'm in the market for a pair of tortoise way-farers! They don't have to be Ray-Bans, I just like the shape and would prefer something polarized (To wear in the snow). If anyone has something in reasonable quality (scratches anywhere other than the lenses are no problem) under $50, please let me know.

Best wishes everyone,
S.


----------



## Takai

I am currently measuring out a large collection of things to hopefully help drastically reduce excess stuff. Is there a good way to post a spreadsheet, or should I just break it down into individual items/categories A la TD? A good portion will be free for cost of shipping, so no need for tons of pictures or colorful descriptions.


----------



## Reuben

NWT flat front chocolate cords, embroidered with white whales, by Castaway. 30" waist, unfinished bottom, $35 shipped US




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imme

Takai said:


> I am currently measuring out a large collection of things to hopefully help drastically reduce excess stuff. Is there a good way to post a spreadsheet, or should I just break it down into individual items/categories A la TD? A good portion will be free for cost of shipping, so no need for tons of pictures or colorful descriptions.


If you have any tops with a 36" chest or pants with 30" waist, you should PM me before posting TD-style .


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Takai said:


> I am currently measuring out a large collection of things to hopefully help drastically reduce excess stuff. Is there a good way to post a spreadsheet, or should I just break it down into individual items/categories A la TD? A good portion will be free for cost of shipping, so no need for tons of pictures or colorful descriptions.


Not that I've seen anyone do this before, but a link to a google docs spreadsheet is not particularly hard to do.


----------



## vinylacademics

A few shirts up for sale. Have quite a few more non-trad shirts to sell but didn't want to offend anyone by posting them. If you're interested in Zegna, Brioni, Maus & Hoffman, Lorenzini, etc then I'll post them! All are L/S button downs with no flaws.

$20 each shipped or $35 for 2.

Viyella L/S button down shirt. Size MEDIUM.










Hickey Freeman size 17.5/35.










Hickey Freeman size 17.5/35.










Orvis field shirt. Untagged size but fits like a large. Thing is awesome with 2 breast pockets, 2 arm pockets, wooden buttons.










FR Tripler & Co french cuff OCBD. Really in awesome shape, still super crispy. Untagged size but seems to fit about like a medium would. Can give detailed measurements when I get home!










Hickey Freeman Sport L/S shirt. Size XL.










Other stuff:

Allen Edmonds Grayson tassel loafers. Size 11.5EEE. Great condition with a lot of life left in them! *$35 shipped CONUS.

*


----------



## CMDC

I posted the first of these in the thrift finds thread a few weeks back. I've got too many ties so I'll offer them up here...

1-5 John Comfort, made in England
$18 conus each



















6-9: Fendi, Gianfranco Ferre, Made in England JAB, Robert Talbott
$16 conus each



















Cole Haan braces
Made in USA
$18 conus


----------



## JackFlash

New INCOTEX Charcoal Flannel DBL Pleated Wool Dress Trousers Italy 37x30.5 - *$50 shipped CONUS *(price is firm) - *more pictures*

New without tags Incotex charcoal flannel double pleated wool dress trousers. Trousers were tailored for customer in store (Barneys) but never picked up. Waist was originally 36 inches but let out to 37 in. Inseam tailored to 30.5 in with 1 5/8 in cuffs. Made in Italy of Super 120s worsted wool. Top of the line model with lots of handwork like shanked buttons picked stitching. Trousers are lined to the knee and reinforced in the crotch. Cuff tape included.

Approximate measurements taken with trousers laying flat:

37 in (waist)
13 in (front rise, measured from crotch seam to top of trouser)
30.5 in (inseam, measured from crotch seam to bottom of trouser leg)
9 2/8 in (leg opening at bottom of trouser leg)


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$30 Bills' Khakis Cords 38 Not new but in fine shape. Khaki color and plain front with a plain bottom. The model is not tagged so I cannot say if these are M1 or M2. The measurements are.....
Waist 38
Inseam 29.5 +1.75
Outseam (top of waistband) 40.5

https://postimg.org/image/wzgrlo1rn/ https://postimg.org/image/qqvfs346r/

$30 Cabellas Calvary Twills 35x30 Made in Canada A really nice pair of trousers made of 100% wool and in great shape. The color is a nice medium gray. The previous owners name is in the waistband, but it does not show from the outside. Flat front and a plain bottom. The measurements are......
Waist 35
Inseam 29.5
Outseam (top of waistband) 41.5

https://postimg.org/image/kahvo969f/ https://postimg.org/image/6w4ss7zlf/ https://postimg.org/image/695w2p2pf/

$28 Gitman Brothers Pinpoint Shirt 16.5/34 Pretty much what you would expect. Cotton pinpoint in blue. Point collar and plain cuffs. Clean and ready to go.
Chest 25
Collar 16.5
Shoulder 21
Sleeve from Shoulder 26

https://postimg.org/image/q51vi8jqr/

$25 Polo Ralph Lauren Chambray Shirt Large A nice heavyweight shirt from PRL. It has a soft collar, plain cuffs and two pockets on the chest. Clean all over and ready to go.

https://postimg.org/image/rckeo6z8z/
chest 26
shoulder 20.5
sleeve 24.25

Hand Rolled linen pocket square in a gray glen plaid. Brand new and rolled by me. 12x12

https://postimg.org/image/cqosm7d2r/ https://postimg.org/image/8pcauaa5v/

$22 Hand Rolled 100% Cotton Madras Pocket Square

https://postimg.org/image/cthv0ivhv/ https://postimg.org/image/3zqyjf8j7/

$22 Hand Rolled Cotton Madras Pocket Square

https://postimg.org/image/f0m3og0s3/ https://postimg.org/image/fxnxjkmwj/


----------



## Dr. D

*Ascots / cravats*

Four ascots / cravats
All are in excellent condition - only 2 are tagged but all 4 feel like silk
*$12 shipped for the lot*

*SOLD*





purple with square ends, no labels
3.125" x 49.5"

paisley with square ends
this one bunches up to 1" wide in order to fit around the collar (like the width of a bow tie)
Bloomsbury for Tie Rack, made in Italy
2.5" x 46"

navy with gold diamond designs, pointed ends
appears to have a very subtle curve
3" x 25.25"

taupe with gray paisleys, square ends
made in Japan, 100% silk
the silk on this is very very delicate - very distinguishable from the other soft silks
2.75" x 42.5"


----------



## maltimad

BUMP and DROPS!



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have today several long ties and bow ties to offer. Some are brand-new and unused, some very lightly-used, and some are more heavily-used. All are in perfectly usable condition and ready to go. They run the spectrum from very trad to somewhat so. *All prices include shipping to anywhere USPS considers domestic. *International inquiries welcome, but please PM me for pricing details. Bulk discount available. Details below for each tie:
> 
> *Bow Ties: *
> 
> --Top: Unbranded. Adjustable. Sienna, umber, and beige color pattern to complement any earth-tone pallete. Excellent condition. Thinner, lighter weight, feels like silk. *$6.50
> --*Bottom: Sold, thanks!
> 
> *Long ties:*
> 
> (Right to Left):
> 1. Brooks Brothers Makers. Light green. TINY repeating tonal BB sheep logo. Non-discernible as a logo at more than 3 inches away. Downright invisible, period, at more than 8 inches away. The non-logo logo. The overall effect is of subtle texture, adding to its appeal as an awesome spring/Easter/summer tie. Slight wrinkles from storage, excellent condition. Pure silk fabric woven in Italy, tie made in USA. 3.75" x 59". *$10.50*
> 
> 2. Sold, thanks!
> 
> 3. Sold, thanks!
> 
> 4. Sold, thanks!
> 
> 5. Michael James. Gray, blue, and white dot-squares on dark saffron yellow background. This is a shorter tie better suited for the junior or burgeoning young man of style. Great pattern for a teen or older child. Fun enough to be...fun, yet restrained and sober enough to carry a person of that age through anything short of anything particularly formal or somber. Excellent, as-new condition. Polyester, and made in the USA. 3.125" x 47.5". *$6.00*
> 
> 6. Unbranded. Sky blue square dots on a dark copper background. Nice tie in an unusual color pattern. Excellent, as-new condition. Washable Dacron polyester. 3" x 56". *$6.50*
> 
> 7. Sold, thanks!
> 
> 8. Sold, thanks!
> 
> 9. Sold, thanks!
> 
> 10. Bates Brothers/Reis of New Haven. Small light blue and white paisley pattern on chocolate brown background. Calm, versatile pattern for earth tones, grays and autumnal colors. Thin, practically unlined tie great for wear under a sweater or normally with a jacket. Slight staining on the back of the lower blade, and the fabric appears to have shrunk and pulled back at the very bottom of the back of the blade, revealing the underlining. No structural weakness though, and the tie knots and unknots easily and cleanly. One loose thread on the 'Reis' label. Light creasing at the tip. Still very much wearable. All silk and made in the USA. 3.5" x 57". *$4.00* by itself OR *$2.00 with the purchase of any two additional bow or long ties (other than number 11)*.
> 
> 11. Charing Cross. Small yellow and red pattern on silver-gray background. Great pattern, widely usable. Another thinner tie perfect for wear under a sweater or with a jacket. TINY bit of fabric separation at the back of the blade, no structural weakness, slight creasing at the tip. Tie is more than wearable as is. Fabric from Italy, tie made in the USA. 3.5" x 54". *$4.50* by itself OR *$2.50 with the purchase of any two additional bow or long ties (other than number 10)*.
> 
> Please PM with interest or questions, I'm happy to help however I can. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have some cufflinks, button covers, and tie clips to offer today. *All prices include shipping to anywhere USPS considers domestic. *International inquiries welcome, but please PM me for pricing details. Bulk discount available. Please PM with questions or interest.
> 
> Numbers 1 - 3 (contemporary, steel/aluminum with fabric design) *$4.50* per set. ($11.00 for all tree)
> Number 4 is SOLD, thanks!
> Numbers 5 - 6 (contemporary silk knots): *$4.00* for both
> 
> Numbers 7,8, and 10 are SOLD, thanks!
> Number 9 (vintage, brass with enamel detail) *$7.00*.
> Number 11 (vintage, hammered brass detail) *$8.50
> 
> *
> 
> Number 12 (vintage, with small crystal, and very light area of tarnish) *$6.00*
> Number 13 is SOLD, thanks!
> 
> Number 14 (turquoise button covers, unique and rare in such a simple style) *$14.50*
> Number 15 (malachite button covers, also pretty unique) *$7.00
> 
> *
> Swarovski crystal dice cufflinks: *$11.00* (I know, I know, very non-Trad. Still, interesting enough an item that I thought it might be of some interest to someone here, be it to wear or burn . Anyway, apologies if anyone is truly indignant).
> 
> Small tie clip (1 9/16" x 3/16"): Sold, thanks!
> 
> Speidel two-tone stretch watch band (18 - 23 mm adjustable lug width, brand new and unused): *$8.00*
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions. Thanks!


----------



## maltimad

*Two pairs of nice shoes*

Hello!

I have for your consideration two pairs of shoes, both rare and (IMO) very desirable for different reasons.

*1) Dexter Whiskey/Bourbon Penny Loafers (size 9.5B)*

*PRICING: *Sold, thanks!

*2) AMAZING vintage hiking boots, made in USA (size 10D/slightly narrow E)*

Hold onto your hats. This is a pair of seriously sturdy and all-around wonderful pair of vintage hiking boots. American made, from the tail end of the glory years of US shoemaking. VERY well-made, Norwegian or stitchdown construction, with about half a cow's worth of leather per boot. Strong, but supple leather EVERYWHERE, inside and out. Twin tongue covers to seal out debris and aid in waterproofing. Padded leather collar. Full lace-to-toe design. Incredibly tough Vibram soles (nailed at the toes) that look almost unused. YEARS if not decades of life left.

These are boots made for heavy and rough use, and have been used as intended (but cared for lovingly). A few small areas of trail rash, almost all of which have been skilfully filled and polished. Overall, a wonderful and authentic patina that can only come from care and use. The stitching is clean and bright. These boots are ready to go, and can take you to through probably any trail that you would want to tackle. And that purposeful, all-function design would look great doing it.

These boots compare well to modern European Alpine-style hiking boots made by the likes of Scarpa, Gronell, and Alico. Danner would be the closest US equivalent today. All of those would cost 3-5 times what I'm asking here, if not more. You will not find this quality, condition, and caliber of boot at anywhere near these prices. I'd love to keep these for myself, but they're just a little wide for my feet to use as intended. If possible, I'd love for someone to be able to use these boots as they were meant to be used. The boots include new waterproof waxed laces by Eastern Mountain Sports.

*PRICING: $52.00 shipped

*Please PM with questions or interest Thanks!


----------



## jimw

I just love the look of these Dexters & wish more pennies were made with scotch-grain leathers. Sadly, they're far to narrow for me. My first pair of penny loafers, back in '89 were Dexters, and I thought they were great shoes. Hopefully these will find a good home before long.

Jim



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration two pairs of shoes, both rare and (IMO) very desirable for different reasons.
> 
> *1) Dexter Whiskey/Bourbon Penny Loafers (size 9.5B)*
> 
> Nicely grained leather in a beautiful warm whiskey color, which in my experience is one of the rarer colors for this style of shoe. EXCELLENT condition overall. Stitched moccasin construction, leather inside and out, with a solid rubber heel. You can see by the photos that they're BARELY used, with almost all their life left. They're not perfect, however. The stitching at the heel is a little crooked on the right shoe. This is not really noticeable unless someone has their eyes down at the level of the heels of your shoes. Also, there are some edge dressing run-off stains along the soles on the uppers. These are mainly They're made by Dexter, and based on general look and feel, I'd wager made in the USA, as well. It is a narrow width of course, and may work better for a teenager's feet. As all parents of teens can tell you, they grow and grow quickly! This would be a great pair of presentable and versatile leather shoes and a great price for someone who may soon outgrow them. I'm happy to answer any questions, and provide measurements, etc.
> 
> *
> PRICING: $20.00 Shipped*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> A few things I found in the archives. All in excellent condition.
> 
> DROPS...
> 
> I've long hoped that this would fit me so I've kept it in my closet but it stays too big. Bonus in that it's been dry cleaned so ready to go.
> Southwick navy flannel 3/2 sack suit
> Trousers flat front and cuffed
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25
> Trousers: 34 x 32
> 
> *$48 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren dark green wide wale corduroy sport coat
> 3/2 darted
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26
> *
> $26 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> The last of this week's offerings. Minimal wear on all the shirts.
> 
> Canali spread collar dress shirt--barrel cuffs
> Made in Italy
> 15.5 x 33.5
> 
> *$22 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers red pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 32 slim fit
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve polo w/rugby collar
> Size L
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Brooks Brothers ties--grey w/blue striping; gold w/navy pindots
> *$15 conus each*


----------



## jogowill

BROOKS BROTHERS 1818 FITZGERALD FIT GRAY/OLIVE COTTON PANTS

A great lightweight pant for spring and summer. On the slimmer side, but nothing crazy. They are flat-front with plain hems, and feature a split-V waistband (for what it's worth, if anything) and a belt buckle loop.

There are some wrinkles on the rear pockets (see 3rd picture) from what appears to be a less-than-stellar pressing, but they seem minor, not too noticeable, and fixable with a proper pressing, though I could be wrong. I'll call the condition very good because of this, but otherwise I'd say excellent.

Tagged size is 38/30, but they're a bit smaller.

Waist: ~18.25"
Inseam: ~28.75"

*$28 CONUS, or offer
*



























BROOKS BROTHERS COTTON FLANNEL SHIRT

Man, do I wish this shirt fit me. A lovely plaid in navy, cream, and a very subtle black. Excellent condition.

Size L

*$25 CONUS, or offer

*


----------



## maltimad

Thanks, Jim, they are great shoes. And hopefully the new owner (they've been sold) likes them just as much!

The boots below are still available, though.

Details here:



jimw said:


> I just love the look of these Dexters & wish more pennies were made with scotch-grain leathers. Sadly, they're far to narrow for me. My first pair of penny loafers, back in '89 were Dexters, and I thought they were great shoes. Hopefully these will find a good home before long.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Sgpearl

maltimad said:


> *2) AMAZING vintage hiking boots, made in USA (size 10D/slightly narrow E)*
> 
> Hold onto your hats. This is a pair of seriously sturdy and all-around wonderful pair of vintage hiking boots. American made, from the tail end of the glory years of US shoemaking. VERY well-made, Norwegian or stitchdown construction, with about half a cow's worth of leather per boot. Strong, but supple leather EVERYWHERE, inside and out. Twin tongue covers to seal out debris and aid in waterproofing. Padded leather collar. Full lace-to-toe design. Incredibly tough Vibram soles (nailed at the toes) that look almost unused. YEARS if not decades of life left.
> 
> These are boots made for heavy and rough use, and have been used as intended (but cared for lovingly). A few small areas of trail rash, almost all of which have been skilfully filled and polished. Overall, a wonderful and authentic patina that can only come from care and use. The stitching is clean and bright. These boots are ready to go, and can take you to through probably any trail that you would want to tackle. And that purposeful, all-function design would look great doing it.
> 
> These boots compare well to modern European Alpine-style hiking boots made by the likes of Scarpa, Gronell, and Alico. Danner would be the closest US equivalent today. All of those would cost 3-5 times what I'm asking here, if not more. You will not find this quality, condition, and caliber of boot at anywhere near these prices. I'd love to keep these for myself, but they're just a little wide for my feet to use as intended. If possible, I'd love for someone to be able to use these boots as they were meant to be used. The boots include new waterproof waxed laces by Eastern Mountain Sports.
> 
> *PRICING: $52.00 shipped
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest Thanks!


Those boots are gorgeous! I'm afraid they would be 1/2 size too large for me or I would snatch them up, even if they would see more gardening use than hiking. Truly beautiful.


----------



## drlivingston

On the other extreme from SQ... WHY COULDN'T THEY BE ONE SIZE LARGER?!?!?!?! :mad2:


----------



## JackFlash

drlivingston said:


> On the other extreme from SQ... WHY COULDN'T THEY BE ONE SIZE LARGER?!?!?!?! :mad2:


I have a similar pair of Raichle mountaineering boots at 10.5 that are too small for me that I am getting rid of. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Dr. D

*Tartan flannel trousers*
I think this is black Stewart tartan
Made by "Knickers" - no material tag but certainly feels like thick wool flannel
the pattern is maintained even along the sewn pockets, see the closeup pic
clasp and button closure, no buttons for braces
Excellent condition with no issues

waist: 38 (+2" in waistband)
inseam: 33
outseam: 44
cuffs: 1.5 with 1" hemmed

$25 shipped to the east coast, $30 shipped west of the Mississippi via USPS priority mail
*
SOLD*




*J. Press white pinpoint oxford*
tagged 17-33 but measures 16.5-33 (I am a 16-33 and tried this on and it certainly is closer to 16.5 than 17)
very good condition - the only issue is the spare collar button sewn onto the lower placket is chipped (see closeup)
I gave this the "industrial strength" Oxyclean wash described on the other forum, so it is CLEAN and WHITE

$20 shipped via USPS first class with tracking




*Gray GTH windowpane tweed*
Approximately 38L (no tagged size)
Made for Stuart Shaines of New Hampshire
2 button, darted with swelled edges and matched patterns on the pockets
the buttons are mid gray with swirls, very unique
light-midweight tweed, quarter lined
excellent condition - no signs of wear or loose stitching

shoulder: 18
chest: 21
sleeve: 25 +2" hemmed inside
length: 31.5

$25 shipped to the east coast, $30 shipped west of the Mississippi via USPS priority mail


(sorry for the collar-less pic, once the sun came out I was moving fast trying to get pics in natural light and didn't have time to pose it well)



*LeatherMan fisherman surcingle belt*
stamped "44" and it is indeed 44" from tip to tail
compared to one of my own size 38 LeatherMan belts, this is 1" longer so it would be considered a size 39 
the button holes should fit sizes 37-41
natural surcingle belt with navy ribbon with large pattern - only 4 full designs fit on the entire length
excellent condition, the leather ends show zero signs of wear and look like they have never been used, although there is a little scuffing on the buckle
$12 shipped USPS first class with tracking




*
Black satin cummerbund*
I would call this a size S/M- fully extended it is 34" without any stretching
I am a 36" waist and it stretches comfortably to fit, but I'm not sure you would want to stretch it any larger
5.25" tall with smooth satin back and one adjustable side strap
extended all the way it measures 36.5" wide tip to tip
the satin front measures 23" between the straps
no issues, no loop to attach to pants, no tags - just your standard cummerbund in fine shape
$10 shipped USPS first class with tracking
*
SOLD
*


----------



## Barnavelt

Nice selection Dr D! I wish like h*ll those trousers were a couple inches smaller in the waist. They are totally sweet.


----------



## Reuben

Love those pants, Dr D:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt

Why don't you just rub it in a little more that they wouldn't fit me no matter how hard I tried? 



Reuben said:


> Love those pants, Dr D:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

*~46R Brooks Brothers Navy 3/2 sack blazer w/ three patch pockets
*-Half lined, single vent, no issues.
19.5" shoulders
24" pit to pit
24" sleeves (+2")
31" BOC
Asking *$45* shipped USPS Priority



*~40S 3/2 sack tweed by "Juliard - The Aristocrat of Sportcoats."
*-60's collegiate cut with narrow lapels, partially lined, and a hook vent. A beautiful chocolate brown herringbone. Top lapel button a little loose otherwise no issues.
18" shoulders
21" pit to pit
23.5" sleeves (+2.25")
29" BOC
Asking *$45* shipped USPS Priority


----------



## 32rollandrock

I hate doing this, but...

I would strongly advise against doing business with vinylacademics, who joined this forum only recently and last posted wares for sale on March 3. On Feb. 9, we agreed to a swap. I sent my stuff the next day. I have yet to receive anything from him. On Feb. 25, I inquired about the status. He blamed the lack of goods on his girlfriend, said that he had shipped the package and promised to provide a tracking number. On March 4, I inquired again. He responded with a tracking number that wasn't for my package. On March 5, yesterday, he promised the correct tracking number. Since then, only crickets. If vinylacademics did not have things on offer, that would be one thing, but he does, and so in the interests of members making informed decisions when transacting business here, I am relaying my experience.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> I hate doing this, but...
> 
> I would strongly advise against doing business with vinylacademics, who joined this forum only recently and last posted wares for sale on March 3. On Feb. 9, we agreed to a swap. I sent my stuff the next day. I have yet to receive anything from him. On Feb. 25, I inquired about the status. He blamed the lack of goods on his girlfriend, said that he had shipped the package and promised to provide a tracking number. On March 4, I inquired again. He responded with a tracking number that wasn't for my package. On March 5, yesterday, he promised the correct tracking number. Since then, only crickets. If vinylacademics did not have things on offer, that would be one thing, but he does, and so in the interests of members making informed decisions when transacting business here, I am relaying my experience.


F***. You too? I was really looking forward to those Alden pennyloafers. I've been trying to get a tracking number too. It's a pity, he seemed like a friendly guy too.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames




----------



## Takai

Reuben said:


> F***. You too? I was really looking forward to those Alden pennyloafers. I've been trying to get a tracking number too. It's a pity, he seemed like a friendly guy too.


I will say that I did receive a pair of wonderful half norfolks from him after a couple weeks worth of messages, that being said, I do quite hope the shell gunboats I paid for arrive soon.


----------



## Dr. D

32rollandrock said:


> I hate doing this, but...
> 
> I would strongly advise against doing business with vinylacademics, who joined this forum only recently and last posted wares for sale on March 3. On Feb. 9, we agreed to a swap. I sent my stuff the next day. I have yet to receive anything from him. On Feb. 25, I inquired about the status. He blamed the lack of goods on his girlfriend, said that he had shipped the package and promised to provide a tracking number. On March 4, I inquired again. He responded with a tracking number that wasn't for my package. On March 5, yesterday, he promised the correct tracking number. Since then, only crickets. If vinylacademics did not have things on offer, that would be one thing, but he does, and so in the interests of members making informed decisions when transacting business here, I am relaying my experience.


I am very sorry to hear this but can't say I am totally surprised. I was tempted by his offerings but backed off when I noticed that all of his posts have been in the sales thread. If someone just appears and doesn't contribute to the community other than posting in the sales thread that is a giant red flag to me. That indicates they aren't in this forum because they appreciate the trad style but instead are just hoping to make a quick buck by flipping some thrift finds to a group of hungry clothes hounds. Hopefully this is just a case of a student that made too many deals and then became overwhelmed with everything else in his life and bailed on his obligations here. I truly hope he will make amends soon, although I am quite worried when I see three people posting that they have difficulties with this seller - good luck to you all getting this sorted out.


----------



## alric

I purchased a jacket from vinylacademics, and it took about 2 weeks to ship with some prompting on my part. He told me he had been having a rough week+ at work which had kept him from shipping promptly, which I accepted.

When the jacket arrived, it had a number of moth holes which I don't believe were described. I figure you win some / you lose some, and wrote the transaction off as a loss.


----------



## Reuben

Dr. D said:


> I am very sorry to hear this but can't say I am totally surprised. I was tempted by his offerings but backed off when I noticed that all of his posts have been in the sales thread. If someone just appears and doesn't contribute to the community other than posting in the sales thread that is a giant red flag to me. That indicates they aren't in this forum because they appreciate the trad style but instead are just hoping to make a quick buck by flipping some thrift finds to a group of hungry clothes hounds. Hopefully this is just a case of a student that made too many deals and then became overwhelmed with everything else in his life and bailed on his obligations here. I truly hope he will make amends soon, although I am quite worried when I see three people posting that they have difficulties with this seller - good luck to you all getting this sorted out.


Yeah, he definitely seemed to be flipping stuff he'd found, but from my interactions with him prior to the trade he was pretty up front about it and accommodating for trades. He generally seemed like a pretty cool guy doing this for fun and minor profit, and I'm really hoping that he's just gotten overwhelmed with things and been unable to get his shipments out.

Only situation I can think for him having to claim having shipped this past weekend and not doing so is that maybe he was trying to save the money he would spend on shipping for his upcoming vacation, then ship out after he got back and, I dunno, got paid or flipped some new finds or something. VinylAcademics/Vexco, bro, if this is the case, I'm not happy with the situation, but I can understand. Just give us some sign that you're a little on the up-and-up. I hate to drag your name through mud if we don't have to (and I REALLY want those pennies and the summerweight Oxxford).


----------



## Reuben

From the other forum:

"_I see that most of the posters are low post count, so you haven't been around long enough to have watched vexco's_ (VinylAcademics) _ups and downs.
He's a nice guy, but he sometimes _[gets caught up in life]_ and is _[unable to send out packages for]_ periods of time. When he is unavailable, his family is unreliable in sending out the packages that are supposed to be mailed out to his loyal customers.

I've been there, he still owes me about $25 for a jacket that I tried to buy from him a couple of years ago and decided I'd rather take a refund for when he got in touch with me when he came back. Hopefully he'll be around soon and be able to get stuff out to folks.
I know when I asked what was up a year or two ago, several people reported good and successful exchanges with him._"

*Note*: I don't think this violates any written or unwritten rule here, but feel free to correct me if it is and I'll edit or delete it as necessary, no need to wait on moderation. Or have it moderated, I won't be offended.

*Second Note*: Edited a bit to remove some personal-ish details.


----------



## Ron_A

Reuben said:


> . . . I'm really hoping that he's just gotten overwhelmed with things and been unable to get his shipments out.


I'm hoping that's the case too, but I'm only into him for around $20 for a sweater (thankfully, not for a big ticket item like a pair of Aldens). I hope that there's a happy ending to this story.


----------



## gamma68

I'd also like to toss in my two cents about VinylAcademics. I spent considerable time going back and forth with him trying to obtain more information about a jacket he had on offer. He was vague, unresposnive and not forthcoming with the information promised. Then after reaching what I thought was a purchase agreement, he informed me that the jacket had already been claimed by someone else.

At that point, I decided this was someone not conducting business in a professional manner, and I would not do business with him in the future.

This experience is what prompted me to outline some points for common courtesy for new sellers here a little while back. I figured this was some immature kid trying to flip some items and make a few bucks to pay for a kegger or two. But, this isn't really the place for that.


----------



## Ron_A

I don't mean to press the issue, but if he's taking money from people via PayPal and not delivering, that goes beyond a breach of the unwritten "code of ethics" of the Trad exchange thread. But, hopefully the situation will resolve itself.


----------



## bigwordprof

Does anyone have khakis in about a 44 waist? If so, or if you see them thrifting, please let me know. I would love some Bill's, but BB Advantage chinos, LL Bean, or something similar would also be fine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FiscalDean

Ron_A said:


> I'm hoping that's the case too, but I'm only into him for around $20 for a sweater (thankfully, not for a big ticket item like a pair of Aldens). I hope that there's a happy ending to this story.


I purchased one tie from him and had concerns that I had thrown away a whole $8.00. After a couple of e-mails, I did receive the tie and he shipped two additional ties to make amends for the shipping delays.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring and SUmmer Items Coming!*

I'm going to be away from the Forum for about a week, but in about two weeks' time--GOODIES GALORE!

*I'm helping with liquidating a local traditional men's store, and so will have several gorgeous NWT jackets from Southwick and similar labels. *These retailed for around $800 each, but I'll be passing them along at my cost--which will be a small fraction of that!

I'll also have a slew of gorgeous NWT Brooks ties, as well as lots and lots of other ties, including bows, Spring and Summer jackets (including many 3/2 sacks!), and some seasonal outerwear, too, including light raincoats and trenchcoats from Aquascutum and Brooks! And some wonderful shoes, including Quoddys. And, obviously, more tweeds!

Stay tuned!


----------



## scott w

TweedyDon said:


> I'm going to be away from the Forum for about a week, but in about two weeks' time--GOODIES GALORE!
> 
> *I'm helping with liquidating a local traditional men's store, and so will have several gorgeous NWT jackets from Southwick and similar labels. *These retailed for around $800 each, but I'll be passing them along at my cost--which will be a small fraction of that!
> 
> I'll also have a slew of gorgeous NWT Brooks ties, as well as lots and lots of other ties, including bows, Spring and Summer jackets (including many 3/2 sacks!), and some seasonal outerwear, too, including light raincoats and trenchcoats from Aquascutum and Brooks! And some wonderful shoes, including Quoddys. And, obviously, more tweeds!
> 
> Stay tuned!


Looking forward to it 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanks27

There goes the kid's college fund!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm going to be away from the Forum for about a week, but in about two weeks' time--GOODIES GALORE!
> 
> *I'm helping with liquidating a local traditional men's store, and so will have several gorgeous NWT jackets from Southwick and similar labels. *These retailed for around $800 each, but I'll be passing them along at my cost--which will be a small fraction of that!
> 
> I'll also have a slew of gorgeous NWT Brooks ties, as well as lots and lots of other ties, including bows, Spring and Summer jackets (including many 3/2 sacks!), and some seasonal outerwear, too, including light raincoats and trenchcoats from Aquascutum and Brooks! And some wonderful shoes, including Quoddys. And, obviously, more tweeds!
> 
> Stay tuned!


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> I'm going to be away from the Forum for about a week, but in about two weeks' time--GOODIES GALORE!
> 
> *I'm helping with liquidating a local traditional men's store, and so will have several gorgeous NWT jackets from Southwick and similar labels. *These retailed for around $800 each, but I'll be passing them along at my cost--which will be a small fraction of that!
> 
> I'll also have a slew of gorgeous NWT Brooks ties, as well as lots and lots of other ties, including bows, Spring and Summer jackets (including many 3/2 sacks!), and some seasonal outerwear, too, including light raincoats and trenchcoats from Aquascutum and Brooks! And some wonderful shoes, including Quoddys. And, obviously, more tweeds!
> 
> Stay tuned!


Oh shoot!

Brian


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Updates and drops*

*Brooks Brothers 41R tweed 3/2 sack*

Claimed*

Corbin Camelhair 3/2 sack -- 42 long*


Claimed

*Navy Chipp 3/2 sack -- 41 long
*-I believe this is an orphan from a lightweight summer suit. Swap out the buttons and this would be a nice warm weather blazer. 3/2 sack cut, barely lined, hooked vent.
-There is a small hole between the bottom and middle buttons (pictured.) Not visible when buttoned, but full disclosure -- it's there.
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
20" waist
26" sleeves
32" length BOC
Asking *$17.50* shipped USPS Priority



*Mercer and Sons 16-34 BD shirt*

Claimed.

*Brooks Brothers bowtie
*Navy/red/gold
Claimed

*Lands End A&S tie
*Silk, USA. 3 1/8"

No longer available

*Haspel NWT Seersucker pants 
*34" waist, unhemmed (38")
Flat front, grey/white.
Asking *$12 (final drop before ebay.)*


*Ralph Lauren Polo paisley tie
*
-100% silk, made in USA
-3 5/8" width
-Asking *$8
*

*Robert Talbott tie*

No longer available

*Brooks Brothers ties*

No longer available


----------



## chilton

Shot you a message on the boots, hope they're still available!



maltimad said:


> Thanks, Jim, they are great shoes. And hopefully the new owner (they've been sold) likes them just as much!
> 
> The boots below are still available, though.
> 
> Details here:


----------



## Bandit44

The Exchange tends to cull the scammers, but there really isn't a venue to differentiate a good seller from a poor one. TweedyDon always has things available, so he announces, "I'm gone for a week, will be open for business when I return." That's a good seller. You'd think that someone with few posts would go out of their way to deliver on their goods and establish a reputation. When Dr. Livingston first joined us, he became an overnight legend with his incredible tie sales (giveaways). I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him, or any of our established sellers.

I'm of the belief that if someone has time to take pictures, write descriptions, set up a Paypal account, and take my money, they also have time to deliver the goods. If life is too overwhelming, take the personal time you need until you can be a responsible seller.

My free advice is when conducting a transaction with a new seller, agree to reasonable terms of delivery before you pay. Something like, "since we've never done business, let's agree that after I send payment, you will email me a tracking number within 72hrs of payment receipt (not when funds are made available). If I do not receive a tracking number within the window of time we agreed on, you will refund my money/I will rescind payment." Do not re-negotiate delivery terms (I'm so sorry, but life has been crazy this week, just wanted to let know that I'm mailing your package FIRST THING TOMORROW, and will give you a partial refund/free extras for the prolonged wait) as this is the surest sign of a scammer. As a buyer, you are not being a jerk for sticking to that agreement any more than a seller who expects payment before shipping. I certainly understand that things happen, and if that is the case and the item shows up on your doorstep days later, you can always cancel the claim, but this onus is now on the seller to deliver goods before he is paid. This would stimulate zeal among flaky/forgetful sellers who are otherwise good folk, but have yet to understand Exchange etiquette. More importantly, it would discourage scammers from taking advantage of our good-natured members.


----------



## maltimad

I feel your pain, my friends, I SO wished these were just a little smaller. Nonetheless, they've been SOLD. and I hope the new owner likes them as much as I (and you) did!



maltimad said:


> The boots below are now SOLD, thanks!
> 
> Details here:





Sgpearl said:


> Those boots are gorgeous! I'm afraid they would be 1/2 size too large for me or I would snatch them up, even if they would see more gardening use than hiking. Truly beautiful.





drlivingston said:


> On the other extreme from SQ... WHY COULDN'T THEY BE ONE SIZE LARGER?!?!?!?! :mad2:


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Alden x UNIONMADE Stockton Longwing*

**** SOLD ****

Alden x UNIONMADE
Stockton Longwing #8789 ($515)
Brown Alpine Grain
Size: see explanation below










These Stockton longwings, a special collaboration between Alden and UNIONMADE here in San Francisco, appear to have received very little use (see photos at the end of this post). Tried on and walked around the block?

They are MARKED as being size 7.5 B/D. However, they appear to be significantly larger and my guess is that they were marked incorrectly by Alden. They are an inch or less shorter in length than my various size 11 Goodyear welt shoes. My educated estimate is that these are actually size 9.5 and that whoever at Alden stamped these mistakenly punched a "7" instead of a "9." The actual outsole measurement is exactly 12" long and 4-1/8" wide. Compare with your own.

Due to the size uncertainty, I am offering these here at a discount, $180 (PayPal) including Priority Mail with Tracking (domestic shipping only), and you'll need to accept the risk of passing these on to someone else if they don't fit (no returns) or you simply don't want them. I think I've left a healthy margin to make it worth your while. I almost always ship by the next business day.

Click on images below for more detail:


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Ties*

Ties - Asking $15 each. Offers are welcome, especially on mutiple ties. All are in great condition.

1. Lands' End - silk - 3 3/8" wide
2. Lands' End - silk - 3 1/4" wide
3. CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide (keeper loose on one side.)
5. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide


----------



## efdll

maltimad said:


> I feel your pain, my friends, I SO wished these were just a little smaller. Nonetheless, they've been SOLD. and I hope the new owner likes them as much as I (and you) did!


Thanks to the lucky buyer for sparing me the folly of acquiring hiking boots when I haven't hiked long enough or loaded enough to require such serious footwear for over 30 years. I was tempted by their beauty. On the other hand, maybe it'd do me good to hike like that again and those boots would be motivation. So I withdraw my thanks. Or give them, pun intended given cardiovascular health lost by not hiking, half-heartedly.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Can't wait, Tweedy Don.


----------



## CMDC

Don't know anything about the maker of this sport coat--Cuseri--but it's a quite nice one. Unstructured jacket of 90% wool/ 10% cashmere. Unlined, single vent, 3 button darted rolls to 2.5. Excellent condition

Made in Italy

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25

$40 conus




























Patagonia short sleeve sport shirt--Like new condition
Size L

$22 conus



















Three pairs of braces--minimal wear
L to R: Brooks Brothers khaki w/navy stripe; Trafalgar burgundy; unlabeled khaki made in England

$18 conus each


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Lands End Argyle Lambs Wool Sweater Vest Sz XL - $15


----------



## Reuben

Just wanted to report excellent transactions with CMDC and Barnavelt. Excellent patchwork flannel shirt I'm wearing now, a great pair of cords I'll enjoy for what's left of winter, and an absolutely pristine polo shirt for the summer. Can't wait to knock the newness off that one!


----------



## drlivingston

Bandit44 said:


> When Dr. Livingston first joined us, he became an _*overnight legend *_with his incredible tie sales (giveaways). I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him, or any of our established sellers.


Wow! I am putting that on a t-shirt! Seriously, I think that I am more happy that my name was mentioned in the same paragraph with TweedyDon. :thumbs-up:
There are a host of good sellers on this thread. On the flip side, there are also some truly great buyers. Through my sales, I have been able to communicate with several people and am constantly amazed at the variety of people who frequent AAAC. 
p.s. There would be *a lot *more "giveaway" sales if it were not for Panjo.


----------



## gamma68

*ORVIS COTTON TWILL ZAMBEZI TRAVEL JACKET*

* Olive color
* Two-button front, three patch pockets
* Center vent
* Leather elbow patches and throat latch
* Leather trim at cuffs, chest pocket, lapel hole, hanger loop
* Partial mesh lining
* Interior zip, snap and velcro pockets for stashing all kinds of items (cellphone, glasses, keys, tickets, passport, etc.)
* 100% cotton, machine washable. Nylon/spandex lining.
* Great for hunting, fishing, or general use

Tagged size 40, please see actual measurements

Chest pit-to-pit: 22"
Shoulder seam-to seam: 18.5"
Sleeve from center collar: 34"
Length from bottom collar: 30"

Clean and in perfect condition--no stains, tears, odors or issues.

*Asking $40 CONUS.*

_Click on the smaller images for larger photos._


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Barn Coat - Medium*

*Spring is right around the corner...

This coat is in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*

These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
chest pocket. Bean no longer sells these...

Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: M*
P2P: 24"
S2S: 21.5"
C2C: 35", unrolled
S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $35 > $30*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## drlivingston

If anyone is interested a local thrift store has several Norman Hilton 41R 3/2 sack suits for around $12 each.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Last Three Cooler Weather Coats...*

*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

******************************************
*HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1987. This is the companion to the above sport coat.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
 
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

****************************************
*Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*

Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
sometime in 1988 or 1989.

The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!


Click pics for larger view.

   
   
*VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
*TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 22.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers light green gingham long sleeve button down
Size L

$22 conus



















Three JPress Burlington knot ties
$20 conus each



















Brooks Brothers and Brooks Brothers Country Club ties
$18 conus each



















Allyn "sexy" emblematic (poly) and Burberry's ties
$14 conus each



















Robert Talbott for Georgetown University Shop Ancient Madder and wool challis from Oliver's of Towson MD (no keeper on back)
$16 conus and $14 conus


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys in what I'd call a "dark rose"
Flat front, no cuff
34 x 30

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers lightweight khakis
Flat front, no cuff
36 x 32

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers Milano lightweight khakis
Flat front, no cuff
36 x 30

$26 conus


----------



## Garasaki

Price drops - these prices represent either a significant loss or my cost plus shipping.

Corbin Tweed, 40R ish
$20

3 roll 2, no darts
Pit to pit 21"
Waist 19.75"
Sleeve 24"
Shoulder seam to seam 18.5"
BoC 30.5"
Single vent



[/QUOTE]

Navy Overcoat for those not ready for warm weather yet
100% cashmere, "hand tailored for Maurice L Rothschild of Chicago"
Beautiful pick stitching throughout (tried to capture some of this in the pics)
Union tag dates it from 1949 to 1962

Condition: good, some wear on collar (discoloration on back bottom of collar, I do believe it will wash out) in particular and other typical areas
IF this was something that fit me, I'd hand wash it in cold water and mild detergent and let it lay out to dry. I think it'd fresh up wonderfully.
There is a tear on the back of one of the sleeves. I repaired it, although I'm an amateur tailor at best.
Some of the lining was coming apart, I repaired this as well.

Tagged 44L, I'd say it's larger than that, but it IS an overcoat intended to be worn over a suit
Shoulders 20" (no padding but plenty of structure due to the heavy construction of the garment)
Pit to pit 27"
Waist 26"
Sleeve 26"
BoC 43"

$35 shipped


----------



## 32rollandrock

Flat caps are great for early spring, or autumn, when the temperature isn't so cold that you need ear flaps but still not quite warm enough to go bare headed. And so...



Kangol, made in England, wool, navy, size large. No issues. $12 CONUS





A charcoal herringbone tweed by Dobbs. Size large--I wear a 7 3/8 and it is a good fit. No issues. CLAIMED





A Harris Tweed, herringbone, from a surely-out-of-business shop in New Haven. One metal grommet on one side is missing (pictured) otherwise flawless. Beautiful colors when viewed upclose. Lined with lightweight flannel. No tag size, but I wear a 7 3/8 and it fits me, so let's call it a large. $12 CONUS





A Donegal type weave, made in USA, size large. No issues $12 CONUS





A brown herringbone tweed in medium. Made in USA, no issues. $12 CONUS




A true driver's cap by Dobbs, made of suede with zero signs of ever being worn. There is a $30 price tag--I'm guessing this might be NOS. 7 1/4 size. $18 CONUS






A Donegal weave made in Ireland, 7 3/8, no issues, CLAIMED


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some shoes...

A pair of Allen Edmonds Birmingham wingtips in 10D. These are barely worn and first quality, not seconds. Flawless. $60 CONUS.





Alden wingtips in calfskin, 11A, beautiful condition with no issues. $75 CONUS





Mystery maker longwings in black pebblegrain. These are made in USA, in flawless condition and barely worn. Very nice quality. Size 9E. $25 CONUS.





ET Wright longwings in espresso pebblegrain. Hardly any wear. Made in USA in size 9 EE. $30 CONUS.


----------



## gamma68

This jacket has been claimed, thanks.



gamma68 said:


> *ORVIS COTTON TWILL ZAMBEZI TRAVEL JACKET*
> 
> * Olive color
> * Two-button front, three patch pockets
> * Center vent
> * Leather elbow patches and throat latch
> * Leather trim at cuffs, chest pocket, lapel hole, hanger loop
> * Partial mesh lining
> * Interior zip, snap and velcro pockets for stashing all kinds of items (cellphone, glasses, keys, tickets, passport, etc.)
> * 100% cotton, machine washable. Nylon/spandex lining.
> * Great for hunting, fishing, or general use
> 
> Tagged size 40, please see actual measurements


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$30--->$27 Bills' Khakis Cords 38 Not new but in fine shape. Khaki color and plain front with a plain bottom. The model is not tagged so I cannot say if these are M1 or M2. The measurements are.....
Waist 38
Inseam 29.5 +1.75
Outseam (top of waistband) 40.5

https://postimg.org/image/wzgrlo1rn/ https://postimg.org/image/qqvfs346r/

$30--->$27 Cabellas Calvary Twills 35x30 Made in Canada A really nice pair of trousers made of 100% wool and in great shape. The color is a nice medium gray. The previous owners name is in the waistband, but it does not show from the outside. Flat front and a plain bottom. The measurements are......
Waist 35
Inseam 29.5
Outseam (top of waistband) 41.5

https://postimg.org/image/kahvo969f/ https://postimg.org/image/6w4ss7zlf/ https://postimg.org/image/695w2p2pf/

$28--->$25 Gitman Brothers Pinpoint Shirt 16.5/34 Pretty much what you would expect. Cotton pinpoint in blue. Point collar and plain cuffs. Clean and ready to go.
Chest 25
Collar 16.5
Shoulder 21
Sleeve from Shoulder 26

https://postimg.org/image/q51vi8jqr/

$25--->$22 Polo Ralph Lauren Chambray Shirt Large A nice heavyweight shirt from PRL. It has a soft collar, plain cuffs and two pockets on the chest. Clean all over and ready to go.

https://postimg.org/image/rckeo6z8z/


----------



## M. Morgan

I have two ties for your consideration:

-Argyle and Sutherland tie by Bert Pulitzer with a width of 3.25 inches;
-Navy and red repp stripe by Brooks Brothers with a width of 3.75 inches.

*$8* apiece or $14 for both.

View attachment 10363


----------



## knucklehead

A public thank you to 32RR and Fiddlermatt for sending great stuff to me at better-than-great prices. And the goods arrived so quickly that I thought they'd been hand-delivered.


----------



## Spin Evans

Wanted to give my stamp of approval to *maltimad *for an excellent pair of loafers, which were delivered exceptionally fast. Thanks again!


----------



## jogowill

Hello all:

I'm actively seeking some black non-brogued cap-toe or plain-toe oxfords, sized somewhere in the spectrum of 10 D, 10 E, and 10.5 D.

I know this is an almost laughably staple item--one that I can find just about anywhere--but the Exchange is always my first stop.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18 > $15*
I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

*Please PM with questions or interest.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some shoes

A pair of made in Italy JM loafers in 10M. Superb condition, with thick soles and no flaws to uppers. $25 CONUS





I've always been partial to Doc Martens. They are super comfortable for walking and look good--at least, I think so, and I suspect others might feel the same. This pair is made in England and is in fantastic condition. There is no sign of wear to the soles and uppers have no flaws. Size 8, in English sizing. $25 CONUS





Someone really loved these tassel loafers by Bass. They have been expertly re-soled, with virtually no wear to new soles. Beautiful patina. 9E. $25 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

DROPS....



CMDC said:


> Lands End Ski Sweater
> Size L
> Made in Honk Kong
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 34.5
> 
> *$31 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breuer spread collar dress shirt
> Barrel cuff
> Made in Italy
> 
> 16 x 35.5
> 
> *$22 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Burberry button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Size XL
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark in British khaki
> Flat front, no cuff
> 42 x 32
> 
> *$23 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> I posted the first of these in the thrift finds thread a few weeks back. I've got too many ties so I'll offer them up here...
> 
> 1-5 John Comfort, made in England
> *$16 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-9: Fendi, Gianfranco Ferre, Made in England JAB, Robert Talbott
> *$12 conus each*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> New with tags Brooks Brothers patch madras pants
> Size 36 waist
> Hems are unfinished--there is 36.5 inches of inseam available
> Flat front
> 
> *$37 conus*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

some drops and a bump

Brooks Brothers Hong Kongsland
Medium, V-neck, 100% Scottish Lambswool, Made in Hong Kong
no holes, a bit pill-y 
21" chest, 27" sleeve (uncuffed), asking $27 shipped





LL Bean Shetland
I absolutely adore these old LLB Shetlands (always looking for one in hunter green and gray), but this color just doesn't work on me.
Medium, saddle shoulders, 20.5" chest, sleeve about 38" (uncuffed measured like a shirt)
asking $27 shipped







Nautical flags, no brand tagged "42" 41.5" from end of buckle to center hole

$8 shipped


PRL Tartan Ribbon Belt medium fits 32-34 asking $10


----------



## Reuben

So, I'm really, really sad to place this on the exchange. If it were a little longer or I was Thom Browne, I'd be keeping this, but it's just not quite there.

Tagged a 44R but measuring (and fitting) more like a 46R, this is everything you could ever want in a half-norfolk: two button front and sleeves, patch pockets, suede shoulders, elbows, and pocket trim, pleated back and a beautiful herringbone harris tweed. This Dunn & Co Half norfolk takes the "thing I most wish fit me" prize, but c'est la vie. *$50 shipped seems fair*, $55 and I'll thrown in a bow tie that would look great with it, but I'd be thrilled if someone has a similar item for trade. (46L, 38-30, 17.5-36, ~10-10.5 D).
*23.5 PtP, 19" Shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31" long*.




























Bonus picture of my, unshaved and in my PJ's, upset that this is too short as it fits fantastically otherwise. Do note it's a very english jacket, with a decent amount of waist suppression and some great structure in the shoulders. Not a natural-shouldered sack by any stretch of the imagination, but great nonetheless.


----------



## drlivingston

How much for the exquisite tartan pants? :crazy:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> How much for the exquisite tartan pants? :crazy:


I'm sorry Doc, but you can't buy my pajamas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

*Eddie Bauer* duck boots
Size 9 (pretty true to size, *might* work for a 9.5)

$22 delivered CONUS, Paypal

I'm the original owner of these, had them for years, although they're relatively lightly used. This is from the old, real Eddie Bauer.

Plenty of tread left. Brand new laces.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*$12 for each remaining tie or take both for $20

Pintail Carousel Horses emblematic tie
*3.25" wide, poly. No issues.




Chippmunk still available, the other two are claimed.


----------



## CMDC

Three sportcoats from the stock room. Priced to move.

Brooks Brothers wool/silk 3/2 sack. Note that that is a shadow on the bottom of the jacket in the first picture.

Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$30 conus




























Untagged brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
Half lined, hook vent

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 26 +2

$26 conus










Hickey Freeman 85% wool / 15% cashmere
2 button, darted
Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 25 + 1.5

$30 conus


----------



## CMDC

I've had this in storage for a while. An absolute gem in perfect condition.

Oxxford charcoal pinstripe flannel suit
2 button, darted
Trousers w/ 1 reverse pleat and cuffed
Tagged 44T

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26 +2
Trousers: 38 waist; 30.5 inseam. 1.75" cuff w/1.5" underneath

$70 conus


----------



## CMDC

More resurrections. These are not your typical beat up, stretched out, faded, thrift store rugby shirts. Both in excellent condition. Both made in USA. Both almost identically sized.

Columbia Knit
Size L
Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 35

Lands End
Size L Tall
Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 31
Sleeve: 36

$16 conus each


----------



## sbdivemaster

AlanC said:


> Plenty of tread left...


Try "unworn"!


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC, that Oxxford suit is awesome!! Why couldn't it be bigger? :mad2:


----------



## maltimad

My pleasure, thanks for the kind words. I'm glad the loafers worked out!


Spin Evans said:


> Wanted to give my stamp of approval to *maltimad *for an excellent pair of loafers, which were delivered exceptionally fast. Thanks again!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Spring is right around the corner...
> 
> This coat is in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean no longer sells these...
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> ***********************************************
> *In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*
> 
> Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
> is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
> Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
> Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
> Made in USA!
> *PRICE: $18 > $15*
> I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
> for a new belt.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## GHo

French Shiner Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers in 11D. Needs some TLC. Avail.


----------



## Steve Smith

GHo said:


> French Shiner Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers in 11D. Needs some TLC. Avail.
> 
> View attachment 10638
> View attachment 10639


From the first post in the thread: _You set the price_


----------



## Reuben

Not exactly a thrift store find, but if anyone's looking for a filson tin cloth jacket in medium, this one's marked down to half off and I'd be willing to proxy at cost+shipping+$10 for a decent manhattan next time I'm out.


----------



## bigwordprof

For sale are these Alden burgundy shell tassel loafers. They are size 13C/E. There is some wear to the soles and heels, and a few slight scratches, but they are really beautiful shoes with lots of life left, as shell cordovan shoes usually are. They simply don't fit me well enough. I am asking $99 shipped in the US. Please PM me with questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ties - Drop to $12.50 each or all three for $30. All are in great condition.

1. CLAIMED
2. Lands' End - silk - 3 1/4" wide
3. CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide (keeper loose on one side.)
5. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lands End extra-long madras tie
*3.5" wide by 63" long
Asking *$15*


*NOS Nettleton Monkstraps 
*Size 9 D/B
Asking *$40*


----------



## tsasls

I would like to thank gamma68 for another in a series of pleasant transactions. He has exemplified all that is good about this site.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here are some 16.5 x 33 tagged shirts I don't wear and would like to move out.

The must-irons have experienced some collar shrinkage, which combined with my personal neck expansion renders these shirts moot. The most they've shrunk is a quarter-inch, which doesn't sound like much until you are fastening the top button. If you have a 16 neck they'll be fine.

I measured the sleeves as well and they are all within a quarter inch of where they should be.

The two non-irons haven't shrunk at all.

All prices shipped in US. If you want some or all we can work something out.



Non-iron Brooks outlet, $15.



LE gingham non-iron, $15; white pinpoint must-iron, Sears version (32/33 sleeve), $15.



LE "Paintbrush" stripe, must-iron, nice and soft, $15. Brooks USA made, must-iron, $20.



Brooks pinpoint, made in USA, must-iron, summer classic, $20.


----------



## jebarne

Hi folks. it was suggested that I post this Vintage Hickey Freeman suit here.

This is my first item I've offered on AAAC, but you can check out my feedback @ www.thehighlifeforless.com. Also have about 20 photos on the listing on ebay.....

I actually bought this thinking someone here on the tradforum might like it. Don't worry about the posted price. I'm happy to trade or to give you a price below my ebay starting price. 

Just would like to see it end up with someone who likes these classic suits. just hit me up with any questions. 



_Up for sale is the most unusual suit by Hickey Freeman I've ever seen. It is only partially lined and the lining is a loud pattern. Also, the suit is made of a wool (maybe flannel) but it has patch pockets on the coat and buttons that look more like blazer buttons. All this together make for an extremely stylish suit for the trad lovers in all of us._

_For Ask Andy members, I'll be extremely flexible on price and would even consider a trade._

_This suit is canvassed (not sure if full or half) and is made up in a very nice traditional medium gray flannel-like wool._

_Design Details include:_
_-100% Wool_
_-half-lined (loud lining)_
_-Canvassed_
_-Hand-sewn button holes_
_-2 Outside patch pockets and 1 breast patch pocket_
_-single vent_
_-2 interior pockets_
_-2 Buttons (brass)_
_-flat fron pants with no cuffs_
_-Side adjusters_

_The suit was made in the USA. _

_Just a note on sizes. This suit isn't tagged, but actually measures like a size 42. The actual measurements of the chest are 44.5" and that actual measurement maps to a size 42. This is some what of an athletic cut. The normal drop is 6" and this one is 7". The pants can be let out about 1.5". I encourage you to measure a suit that fits you the way you want and then compare the measurements to the ones in the table below. _

_As with all pre-owned items, please have this item professionally dry-cleaned prior to wearing. _

_Approximate Suit Measurements_
_Jacket_
_Shoulder seams across- 18.375"_
_Length from Bottom of Collar- 31"_
_Pit to pit- 22.25"_
_Across Waist - 21.75"_
_Sleeves from shoulder seam - 23.5" (+1 to let out)_
_Number of Buttons - 2_
_Number of Vents - 1_
_Sleeve Buttons - 2 (Non-Working)_

_Pants_
_Across Waist - 17.5" (+1.75 inches)_
_Outseam - 42.25"_
_Inseam - 21"_
_Rise - 11.25"_
_Width at Thigh (2" below crotch) - 14"_
_Width at Ankle - 9.75"_
_Extra material under cuff - 2.5"_
_Flat Front

_


----------



## GHo

5 minty BB OCBD springy shirts. All Large. Look new.

$100 shipped CONUS for the lot. Would possibly break up but would prefer to sell all together.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Don't know anything about the maker of this sport coat--Cuseri--but it's a quite nice one. Unstructured jacket of 90% wool/ 10% cashmere. Unlined, single vent, 3 button darted rolls to 2.5. Excellent condition
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> *$35 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patagonia short sleeve sport shirt--Like new condition
> Size L
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three pairs of braces--minimal wear
> L to R: Brooks Brothers khaki w/navy stripe; Trafalgar burgundy; unlabeled khaki made in England
> 
> *#2 and 3 claimed PP; Brooks Bros now $16 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three JPress Burlington knot ties (#2 and 3 SOLD)
> *$17 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers and Brooks Brothers Country Club ties
> *$16 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allyn "sexy" emblematic (poly) and Burberry's ties
> *$12 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Talbott for Georgetown University Shop Ancient Madder and wool challis from Oliver's of Towson MD (no keeper on back)
> *$14 conus and $12 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys in what I'd call a "dark rose"
> Flat front, no cuff
> 34 x 30
> 
> *$23 conus*


----------



## Dr. D

*A couple of new things and a bump for others*

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" white OCBD*
The classic OCBD, with unlined collar and cuffs
great condition with no yellowing at all
very little shrinkage, which is a common issue with white OCBDs - the sleeves are still 33 and the neck is between 17.25-17.5"
previous owner's name written on label and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)

tagged size 17.5-3

$15 shipped



*

Brooks Brothers "Makers" shirt*
white with a blue/green banker's stripe
previous owner's name written inside collar (faded) and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)
tagged size 16-4

$12 shipped

*SOLD*




*
Brooks Brothers shirt*
white with alternating triple blue and black pinstripes
previous owner's name written on label and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)
tagged size 17.5-3

$12 shipped




*Hertling gray trousers*
These were made in the USA for Drinkwaters of Cambridge, MA. They are a mid gray color and are very soft lighter weight flannel. These trousers have 1.75" cuffs and would be quintessential trad pants except for the double forward pleats. The trousers are in very good condition and will likely look new after being cleaned and pressed. Honestly, these are amazing pants (much nicer than the Corbins and Brooks I wear all the time) and if it wasn't for the pleats I would never offer them for sale. This pair fits me but I would have to hack several inches off the length so I thought I should offer them here for the taller trads before I hack them down to my size.

tagged size: 36
waist: 37 (little left to add)
inseam: 33 (nothing to add - could be 36.5" if you release the cuffs)
cuffs: 1.75"

$25 shipped



*
Burberry herringbone trousers*
These are a medium gray color and only on close inspection one can see faint windowpanes of rust and charcoal. The interior waistband prominently displays the Burberry logo and there are buttons for braces, although one of the rear brace buttons is missing. True to their English heritage, these trousers have double forward pleats with turnups (cuffs). This pair is in very good condition - the only issues I can find are the one missing brace button and the hem thread is starting to let loose a bit on one leg, which is not an issue if you are having these tailored anyway.

no tagged size
waist: 34.5 (could probably add 1")
length: 31 (only 1" inside hem)
cuffs: 1.625"

$20 shipped





*Gray herringbone trousers*
There is not a single tag inside them - no maker, care instructions, fabric content - absolutely nothing at all. They are a gray herringbone pattern with charcoal pinstripes running vertically spaced every half inch. They have double pleats and cuffs as well as buttons for using braces. They are in very good condition and will look great with a fresh pressing.

waist: 38 (+1.5" on each side)
inseam: 28.5 (+2" in hem)
cuffs: 1.25"

$15 shipped





*Pringle for Burberry red V-neck sweater*
100% wool 
Made in Scotland
tagged size 42
excellent condition with very minor pilling and very red

chest pit-to-pit: 22
length (including collar): 26
sleeve (measured like dress shirt): 34

$25 shipped





*
41L Brooks Brother 346 gingham sack*
This is the good old "346" not the outlet stuff - half canvassed 3/2 sack with a half lining and careful matching of the pockets to the body of the jacket. The navy and cream exterior is in great condition with no noticeable issues. However, the interior lining is a bit worn - the lining is separating from the sleeve a bit and there is some wear up by the Brooks label in the collar. I am guessing that the label was used as a makeshift locker loop.

Tagged 41L
shoulder: 18
chest: 21.5
length: 32
sleeves: 24.5 (+2.5)

$20 shipped

*SALE PENDING*





*40ML Brooks Brothers Makers jacket with embossed golden fleece buttons*
Three years ago I bought a great Brooks tweed jacket from TheWGP on this very forum. While it never fit me perfectly, the best part were these amazing embossed golden fleece buttons - I am not sure if they were leather but they were awesome. Well, I foolishly sent it to the cleaners and the buttons were destroyed. Every single one of them. I have been on a quest ever since then for another set of these buttons and I finally found them on this jacket, but alas it doesn't fit me.

The jacket is 2 button with very subtle darts and the patterns are matched perfectly (check out the chest and flap pockets - the plaids match up perfectly). It is quarter lined and has no notable issues. Note this is not a tweed but a soft medium-weight wool jacket, more akin to a blazer than a Harris tweed. It also has a very subtle rust windowpane underneath the tan and darker brown checks.

But the star of this show are the buttons. The good news is the 2 large ones on the front and the 2 smaller ones on the right cuff look brand new. The 2 buttons on the left cuff do show some wear, so please check the closeups.

Tagged 40ML
chest: 44
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 24.5
length BOC: 31.5

$30 shipped




*

42L brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket*
This is the classic trad Harris tweed: 2 buttons, lightly darted, single vented, mid-weight tweed in a herringbone pattern of tan, khaki, and darker brown. It was made by Middishade Clothes and has the standard Harris Tweed label inside as well. It is in great condition with no observed flaws other than some minor wear to the sleeve buttons (see closeups).

Tagged 42L
chest: 44
shoulders: 19
sleeves: 26.5 (these are extended all the way out - no more to gain)
length: 31

$25 shipped



*

40S olive sack by Haspel for Harvard Coop*
Made by Haspel for the Coop - Harvard Square
3 button sack with no darts
no tagged size or material tag, but certainly feels like poplin
Tailored in USA and quarter lined, beautiful mottled buttons, and almost no padding whatsoever in the shoulders
Excellent condition with no flaws other than it could use a pressing to get the lapels back in shape

shoulder: 18
chest: 42
sleeve: 23.5
length BOC: 29*

*$25 shipped



*

43R Huntington sack suit
*charcoal and off-white houndstooth
3 button sack suit with pleated (?!?) trousers
trousers have buttons for braces, although 1 of the 6 buttons is missing 
very good condition - I could only find one tiny snag in the fabric, about 8" up from the bottom of the right leg (shown in pic with penny for scale - it's very hard to see it, even up close)
tagged 43R

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeve: 25 (with 1.5" underneath)
length: 31
trouser waist: 37.5 (+2" in waistband)
inseam: 27.5 (+1" hemmed)
cuffs: 1.25"

$30 shipped





*
43R Brooks Brothers "Makers" chocolate brown flannel suit*
I usually pass by darted suits in favor of sacks, but when I saw this beautiful 2 button "Makers" suit I couldn't leave it languishing on the rack. It is a dark brown flannel with a soft nap and is tagged a 43R with 37W trousers to match. It is in excellent condition with no noted issues.

tagged 43R 37W
chest: 46
shoulders: 19.5
sleeves: 24.25 (at least 2" to add)
length: 30.5
trouser waist: 37 (could add 1")
inseam: 29.5 (+1.5" in hem)
cuffs: 1.75"

$30 shipped





*
Southwick charcoal herringbone tweed*
Previously from the collection of the esteemed Art Vandelay
I asked him if this fit more like a 40 or a 42, and he said 42. But I wanted to believe it was a 40, so I bought it.
There's no tag, but trust me (and Art) - it fits like a 42.

The fabric is a beautiful herringbone with interspersed threads of red, light blue, green, and gold. If you check out the closeup you can see that they were matched carefully to the pocket flaps as well. Very careful tailoring here.
3/2 sack, quarter lined, great condition with no issues

shoulder: 18.5
chest: 45
sleeve: 24
length BOC: 30.5

$25 shipped




*Gray GTH windowpane tweed*
Approximately 38L (no tagged size)
Made for Stuart Shaines of New Hampshire
2 button, darted with swelled edges and matched patterns on the pockets
the buttons are mid gray with swirls, very unique
light-midweight tweed, quarter lined
excellent condition - no signs of wear or loose stitching

shoulder: 18
chest: 21
sleeve: 25 +2" hemmed inside
length: 31.5

$25 shipped


(sorry for the collar-less pic, once the sun came out I was moving fast trying to get pics in natural light and didn't have time to pose it well)



*Red and khaki D-ring belt*
I think the way it is sewn the belt should be red on top/bottom and khaki in the middle, but if you flip it inside-out you get the reverse color pattern (see photos)
49" long canvas, 50" including the buckle
1.5" width
Very good condition -no signs of wear
$10




*
Dartmouth Leatherman D-ring belt*
natural belt with green ribbon with Dartmouth crest
the ribbon folds over and runs along half of the backside of the belt, see photos
Made by Leatherman, sized M
39" long canvas, 40" including the buckle
1.625" width
very good condition - the mark seen on the tag photo is the shadow from the tag, there is no mark there
$10





*Set of 5 vintage straight bow ties*

left to right:
green foulard 100% pure silk made in England by J. Comfort & Co (wrinkled but still ties well)
MacDougalls navy blue Made in England 100% new wool
Brooks Brothers red/white/blue all silk hand block printed in England
Myron W. MacIntyre, Ltd green foulard (no content label - feels like the blue wool above)
FR Tripler & Co New York- blue flower foulard (no content label, feels like wool or chambray)

$40 shipped for the lot





*
Two sets of NWT silk braces*
These braces are brand new with bags of trouser buttons still attached. The taupe set even has the original tag from Mens Wearhouse attached (with the $35 price tag)
Fully extended, the taupe set measures 39" with a 6" elastic band in the back
Fully extended, the burgundy set measures 48" with a 9" elastic band in the back
(If you want further measurements please ask - I am not sure how to measure them other than to say the burgundy set is clearly bigger)

$10 each shipped or
$15 for both pairs shipped




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTE: While decidedly not trad, I have four Zegna sport coats (3 are US size 50R, one is a 46L), a white Charvet shirt (size 41L) and six pairs of Zanellas (2 flat front and 4 pleated, sizes 35-38) that I am going to put on ebay soon. If you are interested in them (and a 15% discount since I wouldn't have to pay the 'bay) please send me a PM for more info.


----------



## dschmidt13

*Please send me offers for ties. I REALLY need to get rid of them as my stash of ties keeps getting bigger! *
​
Paul Stuart crew neck sweater, Medium 100% cotton. You will need to wash (you should anyways) because the previous owner piled on the cologne. I'm sure it'll come out. $40>*$35*








[/IMG]

Brooks Brothers Extra-fine Merino Wool crew neck sweater, XL. $30>*$25*








[/IMG]

9. Hugo Boss 1/4 Button down textured gray XL regular fit, $40>*$35*








[/IMG]

Robert Talbott Paisley tie, J. Crew tie x2 $10 each *or package deal!*








[/IMG] 

Jos. A. Bank ties x4 $15 each *or package deal!*








[/IMG]

12. Dona/Dona $20, Ermenegildo Zegna $15, Carrol & Co. $15, Carrol & Co. silk knit $25, Dormeiul $25, Charles Trywhitt $25 *OR package deal!*








[/IMG]

13. 
PRL 36" slight scuffing $10 > *$8*,
Coach belt 40" $25>*$20*, 
Lacoste stretchy belt 38" $15>*$10*








[/IMG]

14. Staple Canali Flat front dress pant, Black, 37, $40








[/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of made-in-USA Ralph Lauren blue label Polo spring/summer trousers in yellow. Pleated and in perfect condition--I could find no flaws. They've been taken up so that the inseam now measures 31.25 inches. Waist is 36. The fabric is mid to lightweight, thick enough so you can wear any color underwear you like without anything showing through. No cuffs. Closeups of tags most accurately show the color. $20 CONUS


----------



## gamma68

*BOWTIE BONANZA*

All bowties are used but in excellent condition. 100% silk and adjustable.

Left to right:

1. Robert Talbott 
2. Robert Talbott 
3. Robert Talbott 
4. Robert Talbott 
5. Bullock & Jones, San Francisco. Made in England *CLAIMED*
6. Bullock & Jones, San Francisco. Made in England

*Asking $12 for each, discounts for those who purchase multiple ties. Prices include shipping.*


----------



## bigwordprof

The Alden shell tassel loafers have been claimed. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Southern Tide bd long sleeve sport shirt
Size XL

$23 conus


----------



## gamma68

*All bowties have been claimed. Thanks!*



gamma68 said:


> All bowties are used but in excellent condition. 100% silk and adjustable.
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> 1. Robert Talbott
> 2. Robert Talbott
> 3. Robert Talbott
> 4. Robert Talbott
> 5. Bullock & Jones, San Francisco. Made in England
> 6. Bullock & Jones, San Francisco. Made in England


----------



## Reuben

Bump and drop:


Reuben said:


> So, I'm really, really sad to place this on the exchange. If it were a little longer or I was Thom Browne, I'd be keeping this, but it's just not quite there.
> 
> Tagged a 44R but measuring (and fitting) more like a 46R, this is everything you could ever want in a half-norfolk: two button front and sleeves, patch pockets, suede shoulders, elbows, and pocket trim, pleated back and a beautiful herringbone harris tweed. This Dunn & Co Half norfolk takes the "thing I most wish fit me" prize, but c'est la vie. $50->*$42 shipped seems fair*, $55 and I'll thrown in a bow tie that would look great with it, but I'd be thrilled if someone has a similar item for trade. (46L, 38-30, 17.5-36, ~10-10.5 D).
> *23.5 PtP, 19" Shoulders, 25" sleeves, 31" long*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus picture of my, unshaved and in my PJ's, upset that this is too short as it fits fantastically otherwise. Do note it's a very english jacket, with a decent amount of waist suppression and some great structure in the shoulders. Not a natural-shouldered sack by any stretch of the imagination, but great nonetheless.


----------



## Reuben

Bumping:


Reuben said:


> Southern proper print bow ties, NWOT, $20->*$15* each or $60 for all five. Top to bottom feature: wheat, mounted buck over crossed rifles, leaves, quail feathers, quail feathers.
> 
> Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Bump and drop:


Reuben said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS, and feel free to hit me up for a trade. 46L-ish, 38x30-ish, 17.5-36-ish, L/XL-ish, 10-10.5 C-D-ish. Also feel free to tell me I'm pricing things too high, or incorrectly, ect, or make an offer combined items. *
> 
> $25: Twill/Herringbone/Barleycorn Patterned Grey Tweed, 40R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Fully lined, staple black/grey tweed in an interesting pattern of mixed barlycorn, twill, and herringbone
> 
> Pit-to-Pit: 21"
> Shoulder-to-Cuff: 24"
> Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 16.5"
> Length: 29"*
> 
> $25: Green 3/2 Sack Hopsack, 44L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green hopsack, 3/2 sack, two button cuff, 1/4 lined in burgundy, hook vent, light weight and ready for summer. Small wear spot on one sleeve.
> 
> Pit-to-Pit: 23"
> Shoulder-to-Cuff: 26.5"
> Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 18.5"
> Length: 33"*
> 
> $40: Brooks Brothers Houndstooth Camelhair, 46L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 100% Camel Hair, darted 2-button jacket, single vent, Brooks Brothers made in America. Not a single problem with it, seems fairly recent, but was a touch too warm and hasn't been worn by me yet this season, so I'm passing it on.
> 
> Pit-to-Pit: 24"
> Shoulder-to-Cuff: 26"
> Shoulder-to-Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"*Freebies: Cost of shipping (~$15, less for single items)*
> *minor damages or defects, i.e. small moth hole in unnoticable places, cracked buttons, ect. +$5 per item if I have to take measurements, the sizes listed are pretty accurate
> 
> 46S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46L


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops/updates*

*~40S 3/2 sack tweed by "Juliard - The Aristocrat of Sportcoats."
*-60's collegiate cut with narrow lapels, partially lined, and a hook vent. A beautiful chocolate brown herringbone. Top lapel button a little loose otherwise no issues.
18" shoulders
21" pit to pit
23.5" sleeves (+2.25")
29" BOC
Asking *$39* shipped USPS Priority



Ties - Drop to $10 each or both for $18. All are in great condition.

1. CLAIMED
2. CLAIMED
3. CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide (keeper loose on one side.)
5. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide

*

Lands End extra-long madras tie
*3.5" wide by 63" long
Asking *$13*


*NOS Nettleton Monkstraps 
*Size 9 D/B
Asking *$36*


----------



## TDI GUY

*Slim Ties: Black silk knit and repps*

Culling the herd. All in excellent preowned condition.

1. Kent Wang Black Silk Knit: $40 Shipped
















2. Brooks Brothers "University" repps. Just under 3" wide. Some have line drawn through tag to prevent return. 

















3. Brooks Brothers striped ties. The red/black is 2.5" wide. The made in England Brown, etc. is 2.25" wide.

















Ties in lots 2 and 3 are $18 for one, $34 for two, $50 for three, $65 for four, $75 for all five. Price includes shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## TDI GUY

Blue repp above is sold!


----------



## wacolo

_*Drops and Bumps*_

$20-->$18 BB Fun Shirt Medium Clean and ready to go. The previous owners name is in the neck, but that is all.
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulders 19.75
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/et3u9tblf/ https://postimg.org/image/4mzu4kgkz/

$20-->$18 BB OCBD Made in USA 16/33 Clean and ready to go.
Neck 16
Chest 25
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/ertwge9rn/ https://postimg.org/image/3w2il1otv/

$19-->$17 LL Bean Striped OCBD 17/34 Clean all over. Made in the USA. 60/40 Cotton Blend.
Neck 17
Chest 26
Shoulders 20
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/fwnylrw8j/ https://postimg.org/image/krhnk1uk3/

$19-->$17 Gant OCBD 16.5/34 Made in USA 100% Cotton Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16 1/4
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/vm3ozq31v/ https://postimg.org/image/bsrl70po3/

$27--->$25 Bills' Khakis Cords 38 Not new but in fine shape. Khaki color and plain front with a plain bottom. The model is not tagged so I cannot say if these are M1 or M2. The measurements are.....
Waist 38
Inseam 29.5 +1.75
Outseam (top of waistband) 40.5

https://postimg.org/image/wzgrlo1rn/ https://postimg.org/image/qqvfs346r/

$27--->$24 Cabellas Calvary Twills 35x30 Made in Canada A really nice pair of trousers made of 100% wool and in great shape. The color is a nice medium gray. The previous owners name is in the waistband, but it does not show from the outside. Flat front and a plain bottom. The measurements are......
Waist 35
Inseam 29.5
Outseam (top of waistband) 41.5

https://postimg.org/image/kahvo969f/ https://postimg.org/image/6w4ss7zlf/ https://postimg.org/image/695w2p2pf/

$25--->$23 Gitman Brothers Pinpoint Shirt 16.5/34 Pretty much what you would expect. Cotton pinpoint in blue. Point collar and plain cuffs. Clean and ready to go.
Chest 25
Collar 16.5
Shoulder 21
Sleeve from Shoulder 26

https://postimg.org/image/q51vi8jqr/

$22--->$20 Polo Ralph Lauren Chambray Shirt Large A nice heavyweight shirt from PRL. It has a soft collar, plain cuffs and two pockets on the chest. Clean all over and ready to go.

https://postimg.org/image/rckeo6z8z/


----------



## catside

TUXEDO WANTED 34 or 44 shawl collar

Caught unguarded. I have two, one is too small other too big. Need a better fitting one in two weeks. Thrifts produced many but not right size. If you have a quality one available please pm me with measurements within few days. Regards

Ps Also a quality tux shoe 9e, 9.5, 10.


----------



## DonCiccio

A big public Thank you to ArtVandalay for the beautiful Corbin jacket. The jacket arrived in exceptional shape and looks even better in real life. Excellent transaction, Sir 
/DonCiccio 

Skickat från min GT-N7000 via Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW

*Summer's Coming-Short Sleeve Shirts
*
Three of my own shirts, all medium, in excellent condition, and must-iron (but don't!). J Press seersucker with flap pocket; Brooks Bros. seersucker; and Brooks Bros. poplin. $12 each, or all three for $30, shipped conus.


----------



## The Deacon

Good seller, would buy from again!!!


bigwordprof said:


> For sale are these Alden burgundy shell tassel loafers. They are size 13C/E. There is some wear to the soles and heels, and a few slight scratches, but they are really beautiful shoes with lots of life left, as shell cordovan shoes usually are. They simply don't fit me well enough. I am asking $99 shipped in the US. Please PM me with questions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

*Follow-up on VinylAcademics*

My package from him just arrived today, and I figured I'd give people a rundown of how everything went. In general he's been relatively pleasant via PM but an absolute pain to get the package shipped. There's a few mitigating circumstances, (those catastrophic ice storms, a family emergency) but none that explain being a full month late beyond just being lazy at times, which he finally admitted was the reason.

His wares are pretty good quality and fairly priced, though, and he's got a good reputation for trades over on the other forum, which is why I figured I'd write post. He's got some nice stuff that is fairly tradly and he'll take those less-tradly nice clothes you might find in exchange, which is nice. He's clearly in this for profit, trades and fun but doesn't care much about dressing trad, which I guess I understand. It's not everyone's thing.

I ended up with two harris tweed jackets, an Oxxford sport coat, a pair of Alden pennies, two Ben Silver ties, a Brooks brothers irish poplin repp, and a pair of Bill's:










I found things to be in good condition, and excellent quality, though a couple small flaws I might have missed myself if I'd been going over them to list. The navy Oxxford has a loose spot on the lining, which he mentioned in advance, the first harris tweed is a lighter and less ruddy color than the pictures I saw, the second harris tweed has a small snag under one arm, which he didn't mention but is pretty easy to miss, and a small flap of loose leather on the Aldens, which would have been enough to make me return them if the flap hadn't been an easy and near-invisable fix with a drop of superglue. The flaws I found were such as to lead me to believe that they were genuine mistakes and not malicious misrepresentation.

Final verdict: *Good to great stuff, but a hassle to get shipped*. I'd recommend working out a deal where you pay or ship your half of the trade after yours arrives. That's what I plan on doing. Hopefully everyone else chimes in once their packages arrive.


----------



## Dmontez

Glad to see that seller made good on atleast one of his deals.

Spectacular haul Reuben!


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> Glad to see that seller made good on atleast one of his deals.
> 
> Spectacular haul Reuben!


I will say, I tossed in a little extra on my half, telling him to get me back next time, and that was the red Ben Silver, the Bills, and the second Harris tweed, a beautiful 3/2 sack with patch and flap pockets in a complex barley corn weave.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Good for you, but he flat ripped me off. It's been more than a month since I sent him a waxed cotton vest (which I'm guessing would have fetched at least $75 had I sold it) and have yet to receive the promised shoes. He has stopped responding to PM's. Again, I'm glad it worked out well for you, but anyone who does business with this guy is, in my opinion, asking to get ripped off. We do not need, in my view, someone like this on this forum, and so it is my intention to flag anything he offers in the future with a warning to would-be buyers, and I would encourage others to do the same. I've been guilty of taking too long to ship, but never, ever like this. He has done it to multiple people. If I sound p.o'd, it's because I am. It's tempting to file a police report--I suspect I'll be seeing my stolen vest for sale at some point. He is an absolute scoundrel, and I think we owe it to each other to get him off this thread, the sooner the better. Honesty is the only thing that makes this thread work, and when someone dishonest shows up, they need to be shown the door.



Reuben said:


> My package from him just arrived today, and I figured I'd give people a rundown of how everything went. In general he's been relatively pleasant via PM but an absolute pain to get the package shipped. There's a few mitigating circumstances, (those catastrophic ice storms, a family emergency) but none that explain being a full month late beyond just being lazy at times, which he finally admitted was the reason.
> 
> His wares are pretty good quality and fairly priced, though, and he's got a good reputation for trades over on the other forum, which is why I figured I'd write post. He's got some nice stuff that is fairly tradly and he'll take those less-tradly nice clothes you might find in exchange, which is nice. He's clearly in this for profit, trades and fun but doesn't care much about dressing trad, which I guess I understand. It's not everyone's thing.
> 
> I ended up with two harris tweed jackets, an Oxxford sport coat, a pair of Alden pennies, two Ben Silver ties, a Brooks brothers irish poplin repp, and a pair of Bill's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found things to be in good condition, and excellent quality, though a couple small flaws I might have missed myself if I'd been going over them to list. The navy Oxxford has a loose spot on the lining, which he mentioned in advance, the first harris tweed is a lighter and less ruddy color than the pictures I saw, the second harris tweed has a small snag under one arm, which he didn't mention but is pretty easy to miss, and a small flap of loose leather on the Aldens, which would have been enough to make me return them if the flap hadn't been an easy and near-invisable fix with a drop of superglue. The flaws I found were such as to lead me to believe that they were genuine mistakes and not malicious misrepresentation.
> 
> Final verdict: *Good to great stuff, but a hassle to get shipped*. I'd recommend working out a deal where you pay or ship your half of the trade after yours arrives. That's what I plan on doing. Hopefully everyone else chimes in once their packages arrive.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Good for you, but he flat ripped me off. It's been more than a month since I sent him a waxed cotton vest (which I'm guessing would have fetched at least $75 had I sold it) and have yet to receive the promised shoes. He has stopped responding to PM's. Again, I'm glad it worked out well for you, but anyone who does business with this guy is, in my opinion, asking to get ripped off. We do not need, in my view, someone like this on this forum, and so it is my intention to flag anything he offers in the future with a warning to would-be buyers, and I would encourage others to do the same. I've been guilty of taking too long to ship, but never, ever like this. He has done it to multiple people. If I sound p.o'd, it's because I am. It's tempting to file a police report--I suspect I'll be seeing my stolen vest for sale at some point. He is an absolute scoundrel, and I think we owe it to each other to get him off this thread, the sooner the better. Honesty is the only thing that makes this thread work, and when someone dishonest shows up, they need to be shown the door.


He told me he'd shipped yours and everyone else's at the same time as mine, I'd assumed your shoes had arrived by now. Seeing as how I was wrong, I apologize and rescind my recommendations.


----------



## bigwordprof

I had a smooth transaction with The Deacon. He paid right away and communication was very pleasant.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> My package from him just arrived today, and I figured I'd give people a rundown of how everything went. In general he's been relatively pleasant via PM but an absolute pain to get the package shipped. There's a few mitigating circumstances, (those catastrophic ice storms, a family emergency) but none that explain being a full month late beyond just being lazy at times, which he finally admitted was the reason.


I'm glad you finally received your items, but his reasons for the late shipping sound like excuses to me.

IMO, this person is at best an irresponsible seller. His lack of communication sucks, to be blunt. I'll never make a transaction with him. If you value your hard-earned cash, I suggest you avoid this guy.

Having said that, I must take a moment to thank Wacolo for a pleasant transaction. Not only did the shoes I purchased arrive quickly and in the condition described, he also tucked in a nice gingham pocket square with rolled edges and a Robert Talbott tie. Now that's what I call a class act.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> I'm glad you finally received your items, but his reasons for the late shipping sound like excuses to me.
> 
> IMO, this person is at best an irresponsible seller. His lack of communication sucks, to be blunt. I'll never make a transaction with him. If you value your hard-earned cash, I suggest you avoid this guy.


I agree. I got caught up in excitement about the finely receiving the things I'd been waiting on for a while, thought everyone else had received their items too, and apologize for my premature and unwarranted endorsement.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> I agree. I got caught up in excitement about the finely receiving the things I'd been waiting on for a while, thought everyone else had received their items too, and apologize for my premature and unwarranted endorsement.


As I said in my PM to you, there is no need to apologize. That said, if anyone spots a Rag and Bone waxed cotton vest, size 46, advertised by this "person," please get in touch with me so that I can contact the proper authorities. Thanks. And, in the likely event that vinylacademics is reading this, you can make all of this go away in a heartbeat by getting your you-know-what to the post office tomorrow and following through on your commitments. Otherwise, you are a thief. Period. No one wants to hear about your irresponsible girlfriend or sick grandparents (yeah, he really said that) anymore. I shoulda known better when you used the colloquialism "dat." It's my fault for not exercising proper caution, but after five-plus years of trouble-free transactions here, I got careless. It is a pity that parasites such vinylacademics have found this thread. You might not realize what a drag it is to see you, but the rest of us do.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> I agree. I got caught up in excitement about the finely receiving the things I'd been waiting on for a while, thought everyone else had received their items too, and apologize for my premature and unwarranted endorsement.


No worries, Reuben. I'm just glad I could sense that this guy is a scammer before I sent any funds to him.


----------



## maltimad

*Assorted Items*

Hello!

I have for your consideration today a few assorted items, and all prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:

*1) American Living Large-Scale Check Jacket, Size Medium*

American Living is the dearly departed JCPenney house brand that was designed and produced by Ralph Lauren. As-new condition, no flaws that I can see. More importantly, no musty odor - just a nice, clean no-smell smell. Nice-feeling wool-blend fabric in a striking pattern. Black inner lining. Good weight for transitional spring/fall weather, or for steady winter use in warmer latitudes. Slash hip pockets and zippered chest pocket outside, two chest pockets inside. Side-tab adjusters at the waist. Throat latch, and two-button adjustable wrist cuffs. Overall looks and vibes of a cross between a Pendleton shirt and a Filson Mackinaw jacket. Nowhere near as heavy as the latter, of course. Solidly-made and constructed, nonetheless.

Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 22.5 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19 inches
Sleeve (from shoulder to wrist cuff): 26.5 inches
Length: 27 inches*

Pricing: $22.00 *

*2)* *Stafford Prep Quilted 5-Button Vest, Size Large (would work for a Medium as well, please see measurements)

*New with tags. Obviously unused. Rich navy blue color. Diamond-quilted front. Four pockets, five buttons. Adjustable belt in the back. Cotton front. Back is a lighter-weighty silky fabric. The perfect extra layer under more casual/country jackets or coats. Unusual and useful piece for sure. I don't believe I've ever seen one in person in this color, certainly not new.



Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 22 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 15.5 inches
Front Length: 26.75 inches
Back Length: 23.5 inches

*Pricing: $25.00*

*3)* *Polo Ralph Lauren Cashmere Sweater Vest, Size Medium*

Wonderful. Absolutely wonderful. Medium gray color. Plush, soft cashmere. Great quality and construction, as you'd expect from Ralph Lauren. Five buttons. Two front pockets. No flaws, very warm. Just great. Really as-new. Bought here on the exchange, but it won't quite work for me. I'm not trying to profit at all, merely breaking even after factoring in my cost to ship it to you.

Measurements:
Pit to Pit: 21.5 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 16.5 inches
Length: 27 inches

*Pricing: $22.00*

*4) Grant Thomas Two-Ply Cashmere Sweater, Size Medium (on the slimmer side, please see measurements)*

*Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!

*5) **Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy Cords, Size 35 x 30, Forward Pleats, THICK, plush fabric.*

Polo Ralph Lauren corduroy trousers, in a rare-ish BURGUNDY color, in a definitely rare double FORWARD pleat cut. 5x30, with no cuffs (please check measurements). Cut name is 'Andrew', and the fabric is a robust 8 wale corduroy. Beautiful pants in mint condition, and to my judgment, much nicer than current new offerings. They're not quite my size; otherwise they wouldn't be here. In the photos, please ignore the random white spots. They don't exist on the trousers in real-life. No flaws to the fabric that I can see. Color is actually pretty true to what you see (or at least I see, on my monitor) in the pictures.

Measurements:
Waist: 35 inches
Inseam: 30 inches
Front Rise: 13 inches
Back Rise: 19 inches

*Pricing:* *$22.50*

*6) Oakton Chocolate Brown Full-Brogued Oxfords, Size 10 D, Brand-new heels.*

How about some shoes? I don't know much about the maker, but these are some good-looking and solidly-made shoes. Beautiful, rich chocolate brown color. Nice leather uppers that as you can see hold a shine very well. Some creasing from normal wear, but no cracks and tears, etc. Slightly deep scratch on the toe of the left shoe that looks to have been filled in pretty well. Leather lining and insole. Very little wear to the sole, and brand-new heels. A lot of shoe here, especially at this price. Pretty rare combo of style (full-brogued true oxford), and color. There are brand-new removable adhesive tongue pads attached on the underside of the...tongues. I'm happy to leave them in or take them out as you wish. Ready to go and underpin all your grays, blues, and earth tones.

*Pricing: $22.00*

Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## maltimad

*Accoutrements*

Hello!

Some non-clothing items for your consideration. All prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:

*1) Six (6) sets of cufflinks*

All are in new or excellent, lightly-used condition. Left three are steel with fabric top-pieces (all are new), next is vintage brass with enamel decoration (excellent condition), last are two sets of silk knots, light green and lavender, both are new.

*Pricing: $11.50 for ALL of them*

*2) Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutter*

One of the best and most popular cutters on the market. Smooth one handed opening, two-handed guillotine cutting action. High-grade stainless steel blades, fiberglass housing. The blades are enclosed to ensure safe operation. Very slight discoloration in spots on the box itself. Cutter is new, though, and includes a custom-fitted leather sheath. Retail Price is $40.00+. For more information on the cutter:

*Pricing: $25.50

3) Waterman Hemisphere Ballpoint Pen and Mechanical Pencil Set
*
Usual Waterman quality. Made in France, VERY smooth writing, solidly made, etc. I'm selling this on behalf of a relative. This is an older set, but unused, so I feel comfortable in calling it NOS. The same set IS still available today: .

Retail pricing would be between $80.00 and $100.00 just about everywhere, I believe.

Satin finished stainless steel. SOLID feeling, but lightweight. I usually find most nicer or higher-end pens a little too ostentatious, but not this set. It gives off a look of definite quality, but in a very subtle, tasteful way. The ballpoint pen is, of course, refillable - and the pencil uses .5mm lead (at least one stick is pre-loaded). The box makes for a very nice presentation. Please note that it has just a few pinpoint dings and a light scratch on the inner cushion (the picture makes it look far worse than it actually is), but nothing that would make it unsuitable to gift. It would make an ideal present for a new graduate come May, or a nice lifetime-use purchase for yourself.*

Pricing: $53.00 *(at least $26.00 off retail)

Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## mhj

I'd like to thank Dr. D. for the smooth transaction recently. The shirt I purchased from him arrived about 3 days after payment.


----------



## drlivingston

Get rid of Panjo!!:aportnoy:


----------



## The Deacon

Other excellent sellers are Wacolo, Conductor and GTNC!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Get rid of Panjo!!:aportnoy:


Amen. I don't know just what it is, but I've stopped posting stuff on the Sales Forum because of it. I don't need something that sends me unwanted emails to help me sell stuff. Zero upside, downside unknown. The Internet is already weird enough.


----------



## swb120

*Wanted: Single-breasted Burberry raincoat, sz 44-46*

Hey guys - my old Aquascutum raincoat gave up the ghost and I'm in the market for a UK-made single-breasted Burberry beltless raincoat, in the traditional khaki color and traditional length (i.e. no hipster length), size 44-46R. Would prefer one with the wool lining, if possible. If anyone has one, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Ron_A

Reuben said:


> I agree. I got caught up in excitement about the finely receiving the things I'd been waiting on for a while, thought everyone else had received their items too, and apologize for my premature and unwarranted endorsement.


Reuben, I'm glad that you received your stuff - it looks nice. I received a PM from the seller in question with a somewhat lame excuse and (what appeared to be) a somewhat sincere apology for the delay in shipping the VV sweater. I still have not received my sweater, but hopefully it's on its way.


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROPS*

*$15 CONUS for each shirt. Or take 'em both for $25.*

*Lands' End Rugged Twill shirt*
Two button-flap chest pockets
Must-iron
Flawless condition
Tagged M 15-15-1/2
Measures 16" collar, 34.25" sleeve

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lands' End Supima Hyde Park Oxford* *Cloth shirt*
Must-iron, appears to be traditional fit
Classic blue
Flawless condition
Tagged 17-34
Measures 17" collar, 33.5" sleeve

If you don't already have at least four blue OCBDs in your closet, then you need more! The blue OCBD is the quintessential Ivy Style staple.

(This shirt currently retails for $49)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ron_A said:


> Reuben, I'm glad that you received your stuff - it looks nice. I received a PM from the seller in question with a somewhat lame excuse and (what appeared to be) a somewhat sincere apology for the delay in shipping the VV sweater. I still have not received my sweater, but hopefully it's on its way.


Good luck. I got a few of those PM's myself. After nearly a month passed with no package, I told him I didn't want to put him on Front Street by making it a public issue, but I didn't want anyone else to get in the same boat with all the other folks who got stiffed, and he had somehow found enough time to keep posting stuff without sending out the things that had already been claimed and paid and/or traded for. If he provided a tracking number, I told him I'd let it be. He sent a tracking number for a package that wasn't mine. I gave him another chance, and he promised to provide a tracking number, but never did.

He is very good at sounding sincere. So was Lance Armstrong.


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> Good luck. I got a few of those PM's myself. After nearly a month passed with no package, I told him I didn't want to put him on Front Street by making it a public issue, but I didn't want anyone else to get in the same boat with all the other folks who got stiffed, and he had somehow found enough time to keep posting stuff without sending out the things that had already been claimed and paid and/or traded for. If he provided a tracking number, I told him I'd let it be. He sent a tracking number for a package that wasn't mine. I gave him another chance, and he promised to provide a tracking number, but never did.
> 
> He is very good at sounding sincere. So was Lance Armstrong.


I think the point has been made. Sorry you got ripped off, but geez.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) Pendleton 49er Shirt Jacket*

A Trad-Ivy classic! Made in the USA by Pendleton woollen mills, this is one of the original versions of this absolute and now sought-after Trad/Ivy classic. It is cut from a beautiful and subdued plaid in a medly of greys and reds, and boasts all of the features that made this garment a classic--single button shirt-style cuffs, three patch pockets, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, an unvented back, and minimal lining, as well as completely natural shoulders. This also has the original leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This shirt-jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged a M, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4



    

*2) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Patchwork Tweed from Chipp! 3/2 lapel! INSANELY RARE!

FORMERLY OWNED BY MARTIN POLL, PRODUCER of OSCAR-WINNING FILMS!*

This is incredible--and absolutely GORGEOUS! It's hard to know where to start, but I'll begin with the fact that this is made by Chipp in its heyday--and, as such, represents the very pinnacle of classic Ivy tailoring, with the possible exception of the subtle front darts, necessitated by the sheer heft of the tweed. This is a patchwork tweed, but, unlike many patchwork tweeds, this is utterly wearable, since Chipp in their wisdom used the same weave of tweed and simply varied the shading and colourway. They also didn't overdo the patchworking; the front is a quartered in heraldic style, with two large patches each of light brown tweed in miniature chevrons and lichen green tweed in miniature chevrons. One sleeve is cut from the brown tweed; the other, from the green. The back is rather bolder, being quartered with a dark forest green chevron tweed and a darker brown chevron tweed. The tweed is all thick and substantial.

The lining is classic Chipp; bold, striking, and perfectly picked to complement the tweed. This is cut as a 3/2 jacket, subtly darted, with slanted pockets. The cuffs feature a single button--and are fully function surgeon's cuffs. ALL of the buttons are cut from thick, natural horn, with beautiful patterning and colourway. The jacket is fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed; it has twin vents. It also features and interior flapped ticket pocket! The sleeves and shoulders have lapped seams.

This jacket was custom made for Martin Poll in 1974; his obituary can be found here:

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/21/...er-of-the-lion-in-winter-dies-at-89.html?_r=0

This beautiful jacket does have some flaws. First, there are two repairs to the lining, as shown; the lining is starting to fray about the right-hand patch, as shown. There is some minor foxing to the lining inside the sleeves at the cuffs, and there is a very small thread pull on the left sleeve. The jacket could also use a dry clean and a press. Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition. As such, given its rarity, quality, and provenance, it's a steal at just $75, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 1/2





          

*3) STUNNING Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in Guncheck, with Patch Pockets!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a gorgeous guncheck with houndstoothing in dark forest green and peat black on a dark tan background, with a beautiful overcheck of burnt bracken, this wonderful 3/2 sack has flapped patch pockets and an absolutely beautiful lapel roll. It is fully canvassed, and quarter lined; it has a single centre vent, and traditional two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. This is in absolutely beautiful condition--indeed, it is possibly unworn!

*This beauty is a steal at just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32



      

*5) Another BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke jacket!*

This jacket has the same provenance as its brother, above! This is a beautiful and versatile glen plaid in an autumnal medley of chestnut, bark, and bracken, with a rich, deep, Loden green overcheck--this is a really beautiful jacket! An Ivy three-button front, this has the hint of a high 3/2.5 lapel roll--I suspect that the Princeton-educated client was aiming for a true 3/2, but the Hong Kong tailor wasn't quite there yet! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful, classic, and clearly bespoke paisley that complements perfectly the colourway of the tweed. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a small weave fault near the closure, as shown. Given this, this is a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



      

*6) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in houndstooth with overchecking!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lovely and versatile cloth that's almost a houndstooth and is certainly a medley of slate blue-grey, lichen green, and cream with a lovely subtle bracken overcheck, this lovely lighter- to mid-weight jacket is a classic 3/2 sack. It has the traditional two button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31



      

*9) PERFECT Spring tweed--with surgeon's cuffs!*

This is that rarity--a tweed with functional surgeon's cuffs! Made by Main Line Custom Tailoring--a firm which served the preppy "Main Line" commuters of Bryn Mawr, Haverford, and the like--this tweed is absolutely beautiful! First, it is a lovely lighter-coloured tweed herringbone, perfect for Spring, with a lovely Spring overchecking of sky blue, tearose pink, Spring green, primrose yellow, and slate grey. This is fully lined with a custom lining, and features fully functional surgeon's cuffs. The buttons are all leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket has jetted pockets, and is half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It does have one minor weave fault on the right sleeve, near the elbow--this could either be ignored, darned, or covered with an elbow patch. Since this was built on the Philadelphia main line, it was, of course, Made in the USA. With the exception of the weave fault, this is in excellent condition; as such, it's a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



       

*10) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*

This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.

This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $35, or offer.

Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*11) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*12) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*15) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*16) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $28, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*17) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*18) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*21) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $32, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*22) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*23) Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket*

A lovely, classic jacket, this Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket is a current two button front model with subtle darts. It has a full lining, a single centre vent, appears to be half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2



    

*26) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*27) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



         

*28) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*29) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*30) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*31) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4



      

*32) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $40, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*And, in addition to the goodies outline below.... A GORGEOUS and MINT Mears Bespoke Keeper's Tweed, around a 38L, complete with its original suitbag from Mears!*

_*Watch the Exchange this weekend!*_ 

PS: I'll be out of town tomorrow through Friday..... If anyone knows of any good thrifts in Oberlin, OH, please let me know! 



TweedyDon said:


> I'm going to be away from the Forum for about a week, but in about two weeks' time--GOODIES GALORE!
> 
> *I'm helping with liquidating a local traditional men's store, and so will have several gorgeous NWT jackets from Southwick and similar labels. *These retailed for around $800 each, but I'll be passing them along at my cost--which will be a small fraction of that!
> 
> I'll also have a slew of gorgeous NWT Brooks ties, as well as lots and lots of other ties, including bows, Spring and Summer jackets (including many 3/2 sacks!), and some seasonal outerwear, too, including light raincoats and trenchcoats from Aquascutum and Brooks! And some wonderful shoes, including Quoddys. And, obviously, more tweeds!
> 
> Stay tuned!


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> I think the point has been made. Sorry you got ripped off, but geez.


We've been down this mutual admiration road before, friend. STFU.


----------



## Reuben

TweedyDon, not to detract from that amazing Chipp patchwork (as I sincerely wish it were just a touch larger), but I think I see darts on the front and it also looks like it might be a true 3-button as opposed to a 3/2 roll. That might just be the way it's been pressed, though.


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> We've been down this mutual admiration road before, friend. STFU.


What a charming suggestion. If only your PMs were so polite.

Henceforth, you are blocked. I don't have time for nonsense, incessant whining or verbal abuse.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yikes, the truth must really hurt...


----------



## DavidW

*All sold*


DavidW said:


> *Summer's Coming-Short Sleeve Shirts
> *
> Three of my own shirts, all medium, in excellent condition, and must-iron (but don't!). J Press seersucker with flap pocket; Brooks Bros. seersucker; and Brooks Bros. poplin. $12 each, or all three for $30, shipped conus.


----------



## red_shift

*16) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!
*
I could let out the sleeves but I can't lengthen the back. Too bad, I really like the pattern.


----------



## GHo

*Great coat from Southwick. $30 shipped CONUS.
*

_*Brand: Southwick
*_
_*Size: Tagged 44 Tall. Please follow the measurements for a perfect fit.
*_
_*Jacket: *_


*Pit to Pit - 23"*
*Sleeve from seam to end of cuff - 24.75"*
*Shoulders (from seam to seam) - 19.50"*
*Length from bottom of collar - 32.25"*

*Material: 100% Wool*

_*Description: This Southwick Blazer is a beautiful jacket. It has a tan-ish background with navy, blue, and olive houndstooth design. Perfect for work or casual - would work well with jeans, khakis, or dress.

*_*Details:*


*3 roll 2 button, notched lapel*
*Fully lined 
*
*Center-vented*
*Non-functional cuffs*


----------



## maltimad

drlivingston said:


> Get rid of Panjo!!:aportnoy:


Seconded.


----------



## TweedyDon

Reuben said:


> TweedyDon, not to detract from that amazing Chipp patchwork (as I sincerely wish it were just a touch larger), but I think I see darts on the front and it also looks like it might be a true 3-button as opposed to a 3/2 roll. That might just be the way it's been pressed, though.


Thanks for your astute observation! It is indeed darted, and I'll correct the listing to note this. But it's also a 3/2... The lapel on the button side is determined to roll, and "crooks" when you try to button it--the clear signs of a 3/2 lapel!


----------



## Jfrazi2

TweedyDon, 

I am looking forward to seeing your latest finds this weekend.


----------



## Takai

So, my other half accidentally shrunk the sweater I just got her from the last BB sale, if anyone has or comes across anything in a light short sleeve V neck sweater, or any women's BB shirts in an XL in the next couple of days(she will be speaking at a conference in TX at the end of the month, and this was for the trip). Shoot me a PM.


Was the original sweater


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren olive v-neck cotton sweater
No stretching or shrinking. Excellent condition

Size Medium

$28 conus


----------



## TDI GUY

Drops&#8230;first and last before moving to eBay. Please pm with questions. Thanks!



TDI GUY said:


> Culling the herd. All in excellent preowned condition.
> 
> 1. Kent Wang Black Silk Knit: $40-->$35 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers "University" repps. Just under 3" wide. Some have line drawn through tag to prevent return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers striped ties. The red/black is 2.5" wide. The made in England Brown, etc. is 2.25" wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties in lots 2 and 3 are $18-->$16 for one, $34-->$30 for two, $50-->$42 for three, $65-->$52 for four. Price includes shipping. Please note that the blue repp is SOLD.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD SOLD SOLD* Alden suede tassel loafers 10 B/D. A quick swipe with a suede brush (they were dusty) and they look pretty good. Not a lot of wear. The gunk on the insides is glue (Elmer's, I bet) from a homemade orthotic that I removed, so they are actually rather clean within. A great deal at $55 shipped in the US.


----------



## wfhoehn

Patrick06790 said:


> Alden suede tassel loafers 10 B/D. A quick swipe with a suede brush (they were dusty) and they look pretty good. Not a lot of wear. The gunk on the insides is glue (Elmer's, I bet) from a homemade orthotic that I removed, so they are actually rather clean within. A great deal at $55 shipped in the US.


Wow, that is a fabulous offer. I wish they were my size.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PM sent on the devil's loafers :devil:


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> PM sent on the devil's loafers :devil:


I believe you may have been too late. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> I believe you may have been too late. :rolleyes2:


 but I've got fingers like lightning


----------



## leisureclass

DAMN IT. If it doesn't work out for some reason, let me know...


----------



## Reuben

Too big, off to leisureclass, too small, off to Dieu, but I think this is gonna be in the goldilocks zone.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> Too big, off to leisureclass, too small, off to Dieu, but I think this is gonna be in the goldilocks zone.


a gentleman and a scholar! :hat tip:


----------



## Patrick06790

The Alden tassels are sold, thanks for all the interest. Who knows, maybe the same thrift will cough up something similar.


----------



## Reuben

^rock paper scissors, guys?


----------



## leisureclass

Dieu et les Dames said:


> a gentleman and a scholar! :hat tip:


 Agreed!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

BB Tan 34x32 $20








BB Hudson Advantage Chino 37x32. $20


----------



## GHo

2 shirts and a sweater - $25 per shipped CONUS

1. MINT Purple plaid Charles Tyrwhitt non-iron extra slim fit spread collar 15/33



2. MINT Pink houndstooth Charles Tyrwhitt classic collar 15/33



3. VERY NICE Light Blue Brooks Brothers 1/2 zip merino wool sweater Large


----------



## Stolz

Wish those were 15/34, I'd take both.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

(Claimed) BB Tan 34x32 $20


tonyanthony1970 said:


> (Claimed)
> View attachment 10734
> 
> 
> BB Hudson Advantage Chino 37x32. $20
> View attachment 10735


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Timberland Sz 34x32 $14*


----------



## jogowill

Anyone got a ~38R tuxedo/dinner suit? I'm also looking for the other formalwear stuff--evening shirt, stud set, cumberbund, bow tie, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## jogowill

^cummerbund, I mean to say.


----------



## GHo

Nice Cezani cashmere sweater (Medium) $20 shipped conus




Awesome Hart Schaffner Marx overcoat. No tagged size - but see measurements. Built like a tank. I see no issues except one button is missing on the sleeve. absolutely beautiful. $100 OBO shipped conus.

p2p - 23.5
sleeve - 25
shoulders - 19.5
length from top of collar - 41.5


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Probably '70s. Is there a union tag in the inside pocket? Nice coat!


----------



## GHo

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Probably '70s. Is there a union tag in the inside pocket? Nice coat!


there is a union tag. i wish it fit. just a hair too big.


----------



## GHo

one more for today.

Beautiful Plaid Chipp SC. Feels "flannely". no vent. see measurements. $30 Conus

p2p - 22
sleeve - 24
shoulders - 18.5
length from top - 32.5


----------



## Takai

Time for the first round O' Sale stuff. All prices include priority shipping CONUS, and feel free to shoot me offers, or trades.

First up: Handyman's special Alden Shell PTB 11 B/D
First the good: The uppers are in fantastic shape, no gouges cuts, or cracks
The bad: Need pretty much full restoration, new soles, new heels, the insoles need reglued




These wonders can be yours for 50$ shipped

Next up: AE Shell Graysons 10.5D
First the good: These shoes are in great shape, still on the original soles/heels
The bad: Soles and heels need replaced, there are a couple odd little bumps and bruises on the uppers, but nothing too bad or noticable






These can be yours for only 100$

Third up: Alden for BB Shell Wingtips 9.5C

The Good: Really everything, these are fantastic shoes
The Bad: I am quite hesitant to sell these as I wear them often and would prefer to swap them for some of a smaller size




These can be had for 150$, or trade, buy price is high due to the above reasons.

Last up for shoes: AE Macneils, c80's-ish 10.5B
The good: Built like tanks, and still have plenty of life left in them
Bad: These have been worn like tanks and show a few scars, also will need new soles




These can be had for 30$

Braces:
 
Trafalgar- 15$ PRL- 25$

The leather on the Polos is absolutely fantastic, and I've not seen any like them before Judging from the logo I'd put them 70's-ish?
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/P3201847_zpsed0448e7.jpg


----------



## plupy

A shot in the dark perhaps, but does anyone have a spare pair of white bucks in size 7.5, 8 or possibly 8.5? Looking for brick-red crepe soles and USA or UK made. Thanks much.


----------



## 32rollandrock

plupy said:


> A shot in the dark perhaps, but does anyone have a spare pair of white bucks in size 7.5, 8 or possibly 8.5? Looking for brick-red crepe soles and USA or UK made. Thanks much.


Lordy, that's a wide size range...


----------



## 32rollandrock

An update.

My shoes from vinylacademics arrived today, having been shipped on March 19. He offered me $25 to make up for the problems and I declined. Like Reuben, I was very much impressed with the quality. The shoes, PA's by AE, appear hardly worn and were well worth the asking price, although we had worked out a swap. Would I do business with him again? Given the quality of his goods and his prices, a qualified maybe. I would do a purchase, but only if he had something that I truly coveted and then only with a credit card and PP buyer protection so that I could get a refund if things went south. I think that he's dug himself a hole that he can still climb out of by establishing a track record, perhaps by doing business on eBay for awhile. The issue is procrastination, I think, and, having been guilty of that myself, it can be a hard habit to break. As we've all said a thousand times, it boils down to trust and honesty and communication.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> As we've all said a thousand times, it boils down to trust and honesty and communication.


No truer words have ever been posted on this thread. I am glad that you finally received your shoes. Now, the mental healing process can begin.


----------



## vinylacademics

32rollandrock said:


> An update.
> 
> My shoes from vinylacademics arrived today, having been shipped on March 19. He offered me $25 to make up for the problems and I declined. Like Reuben, I was very much impressed with the quality. The shoes, PA's by AE, appear hardly worn and were well worth the asking price, although we had worked out a swap. Would I do business with him again? Given the quality of his goods and his prices, a qualified maybe. I would do a purchase, but only if he had something that I truly coveted and then only with a credit card and PP buyer protection so that I could get a refund if things went south. I think that he's dug himself a hole that he can still climb out of by establishing a track record, perhaps by doing business on eBay for awhile. The issue is procrastination, I think, and, having been guilty of that myself, it can be a hard habit to break. As we've all said a thousand times, it boils down to trust and honesty and communication.


Appreciate it. I apologize again. Procrastination sucks and I'm definitely guilty of it sometimes but I'm trying to be better about it. Hopefully Takai received his today as well, so he can show off his shells!


----------



## Takai

Just to chime in from my desk, I recieved word via carrier pidgeon this afternoon that a rectangulr shaped object has landed upon my stoop, and rumor has it there are oxblood colored foot coverings in it. When this eve I do return home I shall report my findings.


----------



## Takai

Also, forgot to list these this morning

AE Nashua 9EEE
The Good: Shoes are in great shape, plenty of tread left on the tires
The Bad: They're EEE Size so quite large on me.
 




Take these home today for only 35$
Also these


L-R NWT RT Carmel BOC XL (20$), NWOT BB XL(20$), Ted Baker(10$), Ike Behar(5$)

Compliment your new tie with a wonderful pair of shoes for a discount


----------



## plupy

"Lordy, that's a wide size range..."

It's called 'desperation,' 32. Also fickle feet and fickle shoe-sizing encountered over the years. Now approaching 50, I will MAKE a size fit if I like the shoe well enough. I've found, for example, that rag wool socks are excellent for adding an extra half size if needed to fit a choice shoe. Cheers!


----------



## LookinSharp24

16-32 J Press $20 each



16-36 Hickey Freeman (one is French cuff)
$20 each


----------



## 32rollandrock

plupy said:


> "Lordy, that's a wide size range..."
> 
> It's called 'desperation,' 32. Also fickle feet and fickle shoe-sizing encountered over the years. Now approaching 50, I will MAKE a size fit if I like the shoe well enough. I've found, for example, that rag wool socks are excellent for adding an extra half size if needed to fit a choice shoe. Cheers!


Rag wool socks and white bucks--that's a picture...


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Offers welcome*

*Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' madras 3/2 sack - 40R
*Absolutely gorgeous and like-new. 
17.75" shoulders
21.5" pit to pit
23" sleeves (+2.5")
30" length BOC
*Asking $60 or offer
*


J Crew Emblematic tie - station wagons 
3.5" wide, made in Italy. Silk.
Asking $15


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Spring Cleaning is in full force!

Sizes 32, 32x32, 33, 33x30, 33x32, 34

Chinos and GTH pants

PRL and J Crew



















coming soon..


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*All shorts are $15 (including shipping)
*Please don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions!










Item #1
NWT *Sz 33* PRL "Suffield Fit" Seersucker Shorts










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Seersucker33

Item #2
*Sold*

Item #3
*Sold
*

Item #4
*Sold*

Item #5
*Sold*

Item #6
*Sz 32* PRL "Tyler" Navy Shorts









photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item6 Tyler Navy Shorts

Item #7
*Sz 32* PRL "Andrew" Khaki Shorts (worn and washed only once)










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item7 Andrew Khaki Shorts

Item #8
*Sz 32* PRL "Prospect" White Shorts










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/...drew Khaki Shorts/Item8 White Prospect Shorts

Item #9
*Sz 32* PRL "Prospect" Navy Shorts










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item9 navy prospect shorts

Item #10
*Sold*


----------



## drlivingston

Moving two made in the USA vintage Kingsridge 3/2 wool flannel sacks. They are free. All you have to pay for is actual shipping. The first is a lovely brown, rust, and blue check. The second is a stunning olive, orange, and blue plaid. Both are in great condition with the exception of a very tiny moth nibble on the plaid that is down low and very difficult to see.
1) Kingsridge 3/2 sack, 41R
P2P-------22"
Shoulder-18.75"
BOC------30"
Sleeves--24"



2) Kingsridge 3/2 sack, 40R
P2P-------21.5"
Shoulder-18.25"
BOC------30"
Sleeves--22.75"


----------



## Reuben

Patrick06790 said:


> The Alden tassels are sold, thanks for all the interest. Who knows, maybe the same thrift will cough up something similar.


Thanks again, Patrick. They arrived this afternoon and fit fantastically well:


----------



## vinylacademics

I'll make my first post back simple:

Chipp marlin emblematic tie. Great condition, no pulls or runs. $20 shipped or best offer. Paypal goods and services only, no gifts unless I've done business with you in the past, thanks.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*All pants are $20 (including shipping)
*Please don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions!










Item #11
*32x32* PRL Navy "Ethan" Chinos










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item11 Navy Ethan Pants

Item #12
*32x32* PRL Stone "Prospect" Chinos










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item12 Stone prospect pants

Item #13
*32x32* PRL Khaki "Prospect" Chinos










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item13 Khaki Prospect pants

Item #14
*SOLD*

Item #15
*33x30* J Crew "Broken-In" Stone Chinos










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item15 Stone J Crew chinos

Item #16
*33x30* PRL "Preston" Khaki Chinos










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item16 PRL khaki preston fit

Item #17
*33x30* J Crew Lime Green & Hula Girl Embroidered Finewale Cords
_please see pics! These pants have mystery stains that will probably not wash out  (still awesome pants for only $20 and stains are not super obvious)










_photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item17 J Crew Hula Crods


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Moving two made in the USA vintage Kingsridge 3/2 wool flannel sacks. They are free. All you have to pay for is actual shipping. The first is a lovely brown, rust, and blue check. The second is a stunning olive, orange, and blue plaid. Both are in great condition with the exception of a very tiny moth nibble on the plaid that is down low and very difficult to see.
> 1) Kingsridge 3/2 sack, 41R
> P2P-------22"
> Shoulder-18.75"
> BOC------30"
> Sleeves--24"
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Kingsridge 3/2 sack, 40R
> P2P-------21.5"
> Shoulder-18.25"
> BOC------30"
> Sleeves--22.75"


Would love that 40R, but your message cache is full, yo.


----------



## vinylacademics

Martinelli vintage 60's rusty houndstooth SC. faux ticket pocket, dual vents, awesome details. partially lined, 3/2 roll, missing 1 button but that should be an easy fix. *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.
*
Fits about like a 46R.

30" BOC, 23.5" P2P, 24.5" Sleeves with +1.25" to let out


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Plain Navy w/Embroidered Whales - Size 34*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; maybe washed a handful of times.
100% Cotton lightweight plain weave; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 34x30* "Hudson"
Waist: 35" +1", rear split in waistband
Inseam: 30", no cuffs
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 42x30*
Waist: 43"
Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## LookinSharp24

Shirts:

J Press yellow, blue, green stripe 

16-32



Canali blue stripe 17.5-44



Zegna multi stripe 16.5-42



Eton blue 16.5-35



Ascot Chang 16.5-35


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Lightweight Fabric Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*


*Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
*LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 24"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $20*


*$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## jo22nashua

This is a preowned pair of Bostonian shell cordovan wingtips size 10 D. These have seen a good bit of use but are still in good shape. The toe of the sole has the most wear and the heel inserts. Also the right heel has 2 indentations on it, they can be seen in the photo of the back of the shoes. Let me know if you have any questions.

asking $90 which includes shipping to continental US.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Yet more price drops!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) Pendleton 49er Shirt Jacket*

A Trad-Ivy classic! Made in the USA by Pendleton woollen mills, this is one of the original versions of this absolute and now sought-after Trad/Ivy classic. It is cut from a beautiful and subdued plaid in a medly of greys and reds, and boasts all of the features that made this garment a classic--single button shirt-style cuffs, three patch pockets, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, an unvented back, and minimal lining, as well as completely natural shoulders. This also has the original leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This shirt-jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a M, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4



    

*2) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Patchwork Tweed from Chipp! 3/2 sack! INSANELY RARE!

FORMERLY OWNED BY MARTIN POLL, PRODUCER of OSCAR-WINNING FILMS!*

This is incredible--and absolutely GORGEOUS! It's hard to know where to start, but I'll begin with the fact that this is made by Chipp in its heyday--and, as such, represents the very pinnacle of classic Ivy tailoring. This is a patchwork tweed, but, unlike many patchwork tweeds, this is utterly wearable, since Chipp in their wisdom used the same weave of tweed and simply varied the shading and colourway. They also didn't overdo the patchworking; the front is a quartered in heraldic style, with two large patches each of light brown tweed in miniature chevrons and lichen green tweed in miniature chevrons. One sleeve is cut from the brown tweed; the other, from the green. The back is rather bolder, being quartered with a dark forest green chevron tweed and a darker brown chevron tweed. The wteed is all thick and substantial.

The lining is classic Chipp; bold, striking, and perfectly picked to complement the tweed. This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with slanted pockets. The cuffs feature a single button--and are fully function surgeon's cuffs. ALL of the buttons are cut from thick, natural horn, with beautiful patterning and colourway. The jacket is fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed; it has twin vents. It also features and interior flapped ticket pocket! The sleeves and shoulders have lapped seams.

This jacket was custom made for Martin Poll in 1974; his obituary can be found here:

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/21/...er-of-the-lion-in-winter-dies-at-89.html?_r=0

This beautiful jacket does have some flaws. First, there are two repairs to the lining, as shown; the lining is starting to fray about the right-hand patch, as shown. There is some minor foxing to the lining inside the sleeves at the cuffs, and there is a very small thread pull on the left sleeve. The jacket could also use a dry clean and a press. Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition. As such, given its rarity, quality, and provenance, it's a steal at just $59, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 1/2





          

*5) Another BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke jacket!*

This jacket has the same provenance as its brother, above! This is a beautiful and versatile glen plaid in an autumnal medley of chestnut, bark, and bracken, with a rich, deep, Loden green overcheck--this is a really beautiful jacket! An Ivy three-button front, this has the hint of a high 3/2.5 lapel roll--I suspect that the Princeton-educated client was aiming for a true 3/2, but the Hong Kong tailor wasn't quite there yet! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful, classic, and clearly bespoke paisley that complements perfectly the colourway of the tweed. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a small weave fault near the closure, as shown. Given this, this is a steal at just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



      

*6) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in houndstooth with overchecking!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lovely and versatile cloth that's almost a houndstooth and is certainly a medley of slate blue-grey, lichen green, and cream with a lovely subtle bracken overcheck, this lovely lighter- to mid-weight jacket is a classic 3/2 sack. It has the traditional two button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31



      

*9) PERFECT Spring tweed--with surgeon's cuffs!*

This is that rarity--a tweed with functional surgeon's cuffs! Made by Main Line Custom Tailoring--a firm which served the preppy "Main Line" commuters of Bryn Mawr, Haverford, and the like--this tweed is absolutely beautiful! First, it is a lovely lighter-coloured tweed herringbone, perfect for Spring, with a lovely Spring overchecking of sky blue, tearose pink, Spring green, primrose yellow, and slate grey. This is fully lined with a custom lining, and features fully functional surgeon's cuffs. The buttons are all leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket has jetted pockets, and is half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It does have one minor weave fault on the right sleeve, near the elbow--this could either be ignored, darned, or covered with an elbow patch. Since this was built on the Philadelphia main line, it was, of course, Made in the USA. With the exception of the weave fault, this is in excellent condition; as such, it's a steal at

*just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



       

*10) BEAUTIFUL Classic herringbone Harris Tweed with twin vents!*

*THIS IS A STEAL!*

This is wonderful--Harris tweed as it's meant to be! Cut from a Harris tweed of a more traditional, heavier, weight than is normally seen now, this beautiful tweed is exactly as you'd imagine Harris to be--sturdy, robust, and ready to last for decades. Moreover, this tweed is that classic wardrobe staple, grey and cream herringbone check. It also features the desirable twin vents--which, while there is no country of origin listed, inclines me to think that this was made in England.

This jacket is also half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a contemporary two button front and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $39, or offer.

Hand tagged a 42L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



   

*11) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*12) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $17, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*15) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*16) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $28, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*17) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*18) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*21) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*22) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*23) Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket*

A lovely, classic jacket, this Brooks Brothers charcoal glen plaid jacket is a current two button front model with subtle darts. It has a full lining, a single centre vent, appears to be half-canvassed, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and hence is a steal

*at just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2



    

*26) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*27) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*28) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*29) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*30) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*31) LOVELY Donna Karan linen jacket. MADE IN ITALY!
*
While the brand isn't Ivy at all, this jacket is, linen being one of the classic summer Trad fabrics. And this is lovely! Cut with a beautiful drape, this jacket features jetted pockets, a full lining, and four button cuffs. With subtle darts, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was made in Italy. The colour is lovely; see the sleeve close up for the most accurate rendition of the lovely light brown of the fabric.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm mystified that the Pendleton from TD hasn't moved. I have a few of those and they're perfect for casual occasions when a navy blazer is too much.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I'm mystified that the Pendleton from TD hasn't moved. I have a few of those and they're perfect for casual occasions when a navy blazer is too much.


Pendletons move notoriously slow for me. I have listed a few on eBay with $.99 minimum bids and they have failed to sell. The last Pendleton Woolen Mills jacket that I sold went for less than $4.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining shoes!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful shoes to pas on today, from makers such as Alden, Peal & Co., Florsheim (USA made ONLY), Allen Edmonds, Church, and more!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Florsheim Imperials. These have the classic wood sole and suicide V-cleat on the heel. They could use a polish as the leather is slightly dry, and so they are in very Good condition only. Size 10 1/2D. Asking $28, or offer.

       

3) Frye Penny Loafers. In Excellent condition, with just a few surface marks that will polish off. Handsewn, and Made in the USA. Size 10.5 M. Asking just $35

        

5) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $22.

     

6) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $18.

   

7) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $28.

  

8) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $30.

     

9) BEAUTIFUL Courtley & Sons penny loafers. Excellent condition. Made in Italy; Uk 8, US 9. Asking $35.

    

10) Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking $35

   

11) Alfred Sargent Northamptonshire, England, penny loafers. Very Good condition. Size 9E (narrow). Asking just $35.

    

12) Alden in SHELL CORDOVAN! Recrafted by Alden. Some blemishes to cap toes, as shown, especially a superficial scratch on the right shoe, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 A/c. Asking $70.

     

13) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $20.

   

14) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20.

    

15) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35.

    

16) Mephisto sandals. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 43. Asking $18.

     

17) J. M. Weston Boat shoes. Made in France. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $28.

    

*21) BEAUTIFUL! Alden Shoes. Size 9 B/D*

These are beautiful! Made in the USA by Alden, these are a wonderful pair of shoes. The soles are very lightly worn, but there is some minor pitting and creasing to the toecaps, as shown, and some minor scuffs and blemishes, as shown. There is also a small split in the leather at the back on the heel of the right-hand shoe, as shown. As such, these are in Very Good condition overall, and so very well priced at

just *$32, or offer--a steal for Aldens in this size and condition!*



         

*22) Salvatore Ferragamo Casual Shoes. Size 9 1/2D.*

Cut from pebbled grain leather, this a lovely pair of more casual shoes. There is almost no wear at all to the soles, although there is some wear to the interior and to the heels; there are no blemishes or marks on the uppers. These are in excellent condition. Made in Italy.

Asking just $35, or offer.



      

23) Allen Edmonds patent leather formal shoes.

These are beautiful! I can add little to the pictures, except to say that these patent leather formal shoes are in excellent condition. They're a size 11 1/2 AA, and were made in the USA.

*Asking $32, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome, as are international inquiries.*


----------



## Jfrazi2

TweedyDon,

I wish the Alden's were size 11D, very nice shoes.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts!!*

*OVER 100 DRESS AND CASUAL SHIRTS! *

​
*This sale features over 100 shirts, both dress and casual, from makers such as Charvet, Loro Piana, Huntsman of Savile Row, Hilditch & Key, TM Lewin, Brooks Bros, Pendleton wool, LLBean chamois, Woolrich, and more! Many of these shirts have been posted before, and appear here with MAJOR discounts!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries being very welcome!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​*
PLEASE NOTE THAT THE SAME SHIRT SIZES ARE LISTED IN MULTIPLE GROUPS!​*
*GROUP 1: Sizes 15.5. 16, 16.5*

1) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 15.5-5. A beautiful, older shirt! My pictures don't do this shirt justice at all; it's a wonderful pale lilac miniature glen plaid that's very, very subtle. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as it's older and I'm cautious! Contrast collar. $15

  

2) Brooks Brothers. BD. A lovely green check! 16-34/35. Excellent condition. $15.

  

3) Britches of Georgetown. 16.5-35. A beautiful shirt from a defunct trad. store! Excellent condition. $16.

 

11) Hilditch & Key for SAKS. 16.5-L. (c. 16.5-36). A GORGEOUS shirt! French cuffs, excellent condition. Asking just $22.

  

14) LLBean check shirt. Size 16-16.5. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Asking $10.

   

15) Brooks Brothers 16-34. A beautiful lilac stripe! Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

16) Land's End. 16.5-35. A lovely paler yellow shirt! Excellent condition. $14

  

20) Brooks Brothers. Contrast collar and cuffs; tab collar. 16-35. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $15.

  

*GROUP 2: Sizes 16.5, 17, 17.5*

21) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $16.

  

22) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.

  

24) TM Lewin. 16.5. MADE IN ENGLAND. French cuffs. This dates from when Lewin was aspiring to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Excellent condition. Asking $20.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $16.

  

27) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $18.



31) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$16.

  

32) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

33) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $12.

    

38) ANOTHER GORGEOUS Pink Brooks Brothers OCBD. Excellent condition, apart from a single thread run on collar, as shown, likely there from new. MADE IN THE USA! $20.

  

*GROUP 3: VIYELLA! LORO PIANA! First Set of Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L and XL.*

41) LLBean winter flannel. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.34. Asking $12.

  

42) Viyella. BEAUTIFUL! 80/20 cotton/wool. A lovely shirt, in excellent condition, made by the original Viyella company. Size L. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Asking just $23.

  

46) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

47) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

   

48) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $14.

  

49) LLBean red flannel. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.33. Asking just $12.

  

*50) STUNNING LORO PIANA CASUAL SHIRT!* This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully soft fabric that's a perfect shade of soft green, this has Mother or Pearl buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition. MADE IN ITALY. Tagged "46", this measures: chest: 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31 1/2. Asking just $25, or offer, for this little gem!

    

52) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $12.

  

54) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $12.

  

55) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $15.

   

*56) ORIGINAL VIYELLA for Alan Royce of Princeton.* This is cut from the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool/cotton, which i believe is no longer made. This shirt was Made for Alan Royce of Princeton, a rival to Langrock and The English Shop. It's in excellent condition, except for the interior tag being off on one side. Asking just $22 for this lovely rarity! Chest: 21, sleeve 31.

   

57) J. McLaughlin--THE preppy Princeton store! A wonderful shirt, with contrasting collar and cuff on the INSIDE! Tagged L, this measures 22 1/2 chest, sleeve 34 1/5. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

58) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

60) BEAUTIFUL multicolored Gitman Brothers shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest; 24, sleeve c.35. Asking just $16.

  

61) BEAUTIFUL Gitman Brothers "Sunburst" shirt! Chest 24, sleeve 35. Gorgeous, and in excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

62) Brooks Brothers pink stripe. Size L. Non iron. Excellent condition. Chest 25, sleeve c. 34 1/5. Asking just $14.

  

*GROUP 4: Sizes 16.5.*

63) Land's End. 16.5-33. A lovely shirt! Excellent condition. $12.

  

64) Brooks Brothers 16.5-32/33. Non iron. A beautiful shirt in excellent condition; miniature lilac herringbone. Asking $15.

  

65) Land's End. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $12.

  

66) Brooks Brothers. White, straight collar. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $15.

  

67) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $15

  

68) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $15.

  

69) Brooks Brothers blue. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

  

70) Land's End pink and grey check. A beautiful shirt! 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14.

  

71) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

72) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. A beautiful lilac! Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

73) Land's End Hyde Park. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14

 

74) Land's End Super Fine. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14

  

75) Land's End Hyde Park--white. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14.

  

*GROUP 5: More Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L*

76) Land's End lilac polo. Very Good condition. Size L. Chest 20 1/2. Asking $6.

 

78) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $12.

 

80) Gant Uxbridge Twill. 80/20 cotton.wool. (Viyella blend.) Very Good condition. Chest: 23, sleeve 34. Asking $14.

  

81) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $15.

 

82) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Red plaid. Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $15.

 

83) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $12.

 

85) Land's End Plaid shirt. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 36. Asking $12.

  

86) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $14.

  

87) The Connecticut Yankee flannel shirt. Combed cotton. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve c. 32 1/2. Very Good/ Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 6: Sizes BB4, 15.5, 16, 16.5, 17.5, 18. RARE Black Fleece and Tab collar shirts from Brooks Brothers!*

89) Brooks Brothers white. 16-34. Slim fit, non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

  

90) Nautica 15.5-32/33. Very Good condition. Pale yellow. $10.

  

*91) FOR HER! WOMAN'S Brooks Brothers Black Fleece. Size BB4.* Rumpled, but otherwise in excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $15.

  

92) Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

93) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

94) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $12.

  

95) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $15.

  

99) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

100) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $14.

  

101) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.

 

103) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. Tab collar, blue. Excellent, apart from pinhole on shoulder, as shown. $13.

   

104) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More shirts!*

*GROUP 7: More Casual shirts! Sizes S, M, L, XL, 3XL*

107) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

108) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

109) Pendleton blue check shirt. THIS HAS FELTED! Tagged XL, now more like a SMALL. Chest: 20, sleeve 29 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

111) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $8.

  

112) OshKosh buffalo plaid shirt. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

113) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

114) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $12.

  

115) LLB Red Plaid shirt. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 35. Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $12.

 

116) LLBean vintage script label yellow combed cotton shirt. 16.5. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Very Good condition. Asking $14.

   

117) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" red plaid shirt. All wool, MADE IN THE USA. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 21, sleeve 32 1/2. Asking $14.

  

118) Pendleton cord shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Elbow patches. MADE IN USA. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34. Asking $13.

   

119) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $12.

 

120) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $13.

  

122) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $13.

 

123) Brooks Brothers polo shirt in blue houndstooth. Size XL. Chest 23. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

124) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $13.

   

*GROUP 8: Casual and Dress shirts--Huntsman of Savile Row, Charvet, and more! Sizes M, L, 16, 17, 17.5*

126) Brooks Brothers soft denim shirt. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good/Excellent condition. $15.

  

127) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

128) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

130) J. Crew gingham. 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 35. Asking just $14.

  

131) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

132) Huntsman of Savile Row. Perhaps THE best tailors on the Row--certainly one of the best! Custom made, so no size; chest 24, sleeve 35. French cuffs. Excellent condition. Asking just $25.

  

133) Charvet white shirt; GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Made in France. Size 44 1/2; 17.5; L. Excellent condition. Just $25.

   

135) Brooks Brothers striped shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $14.

   

136) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $14.

   

137) Brooks Brothers Madras short-sleeve, size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 20. Asking just $14.

  

138) Land's End Madras. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

139) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $14.

  

140) Brooks Brothers 346 seersucked in red. Short sleeves. Excellent condition. Chest 23 1/2. $12

  

141) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo Shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Beautiful! Size L; chest 23 1/2. Excellent condition. $13.

  

142) Orvis green tartan shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $13.

  

*GROUP 9: FORMAL SHIRTS*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

144) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

145) Brooks Brothers. 16.5 - 34. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition.

 

147) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.

 

*AND YET MORE!!*

1) Ike Behar. Made in Canada. 16.5-34. Excellent condition. $12

  

2) Ike Behar. 16.5 R. Excellent condition. $12.

  

3) LL Bean. 17-33. Made in USA. Very Good condition. $10.

  

4) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $14.

 

5) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $22.

  

6) LL Bean. XL-Reg. Chest: 25 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 30 1/2. Excellent condition. $14.

 

7) Viyella. 15.5. Excellent condition; a really beautiful shirt! Asking $20.

   

8) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $10.

  

9) O'Connell butcher stripe. Excellent condition, apart from laundry mark in interior collar. Chest 23, sleeve 35, length 32. Asking $14.

  

10) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $13.

 

11) Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. THIS IS THE OLD SCHOOL FABRIC; 55/45 cotton-wool. I believe that this is no longer made. 15-R. Excellent condition. Asking just $22.

  

12) Oxford University Rugby Shirt. Made in the UK. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve 35 3/4, length 26 3/4. Asking just $14.

  

13) SERO shirtmakers red check shirt. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 33 1/2, length 30. Asking $15.

  

14) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $14.

  

15) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $15.

 

16) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $10.

 

17) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN TH USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $15

  

18) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $20,

 

19) Land's End. Hyde Park OCBD. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

20) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $14.

 

21) Brooks Brothers. MADE IN THE USA. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14.

 

22) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $18.

  

23) Paul Stuart 16-34. Stained on back and front, hence Poor condition; $5.

   

24) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $8.

   

25) Ike Behar. 17-L. Excellent condition! $14.

    

26) Paul Stuart. 15.5-34. Excellent condition--just back from laundering! $15.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Pendletons move notoriously slow for me. I have listed a few on eBay with $.99 minimum bids and they have failed to sell. The last Pendleton Woolen Mills jacket that I sold went for less than $4.


left a comment above if no one has claimed your wares...


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining sweaters!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

2) Brooks Brothers; white block letters on black label. Made in England. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 31 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking $22.

 

3) EWM lambswool sweater. A lovely shade of light lichen green! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve 34, length 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

 

5) Patagonia. A lovely, rugged all-wool sweater from a classic Preppy brand. Size S. Excellent condition. Chest 18, sleeve 32, length 23 1/2. Asking just $16.

 

6) Joseph Turner UK. A lovely lambswool sweater from England! Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 35 3/4, length 27 1/2. Asking just $17.

 

7) Alan Paine crewneck. A beautiful charcoal sweater! Excellent condition. Chest 22 3/4, sleeve 31 1/4, length 26. Asking just $20.

 

9) Peter Storm turtleneck. Made in Great Britain. A seriously rugged sweater! very Good/Excellent condition. Size S. Chest 19, sleeve 27, length 24 1/4. Askinging $18.

 

10) GORGEOUS LL Bean Norwegian cardigan. This is one of the original and classic Bean Norwegians; 80/20 wool and rayon. This has snowflake buttons, and, I believe in no longer made. Made in Norway. Excellent condition. Chest 25 1/2, sleeve 34, length 26 3/4. Asking just $28.

  

11) Alan Paine Argyle V-neck sweater. Pure lambswool; Made in England. Excellent condition! Tagged 42. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 31 1/2 (with cuff properly folded back), length: 26 1/2. Asking just $20.

  

12) Brooks Brothers wool sweater vest. Made in the Crown Colony of Hong Kong. Size L; measures chest 20, length 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $12

 

13) Benetton shetland-type sweater. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32, length 18 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

14) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Blend sweater vest; 81% wool, 10% cashmere, 9% angora rabbit hair. Excellent condition. Size M; Chest 20 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $12.

 

15) Alan Paine. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Excellent condition. Size 44. Chest 23, sleeve 33 1/2, length 24 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

18) Brooks Brothers Golf. 100% cotton. Excellent condition. Made in Australia. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 35, length 27. Asking just $15.

 

19) J. Crew turtleneck. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest 22, sleeve 35, length 24 1/2. Asking $14

 

21) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Shetland wool spun in Scotland, loomed in Hong Kong. Small hole in one sleeve, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. Size 40; chest 19 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

22) PGA Tour vest. Made in Italy. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition! Chest 21, length 25. Asking just $12.

  

23) LL Bean cardigan. 100% cotton. Men's Medium Regular. Chest 21, sleeve 31 1/2, length 25. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $ 11.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining suits!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 
1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suits is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*2) STUNNING! Italian Tailored Customized Zegna; fully canvassed, surgeon's cuffs!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made in Italy, this beautiful Zegna suit was custom tailored, and is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight cloth, this is a classic dark navy suit with classical elliptical pinstriping in a complementary light blue. This is fully canvassed, as you'd expect from a suit of this quality, and is also fully lined. It is a three button front, and is cut so beautifully this appears classic rather than fashionable. Naturally, for a suit of this formality there is no vent; also naturally, the sleeves are finished with four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. This really is absolutely gorgeous!

The trousers are pleated, and have a 1 1/2" cuff. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition; the only issue worth noting is a laundry mark on the interior lining of the trousers.

This is a truly wonderful garment, and a steal at just *$125, or offer,* boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 16 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 31 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuffs.



          

*3) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, between two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*4) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*6) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## LookinSharp24

Couple more things avail

RLPL French cuffs blue stripe 16-35/36



Paul Stuart solid light gray French cuff 16-35



Corneliani french cuff 16.5-42



J Press wool pants. 32-27 with 1.5" cuff


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Mid-Century Harris Tweed!*

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $40, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly trousers!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!*

*NB: All pants are flat front unless otherwise noted!​*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Bill's Khakis. M3. Tagged 35. These are irregulars; there have a single thread run on the inside of one thigh which won't pull and can't really be seen. Otherwise excellent. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 31 (+ 1 3/4). Made in the USA. Asking $20.

   

3) Paul Stuart pants in teal. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist 18 3/8, Inseam 29 3/4, with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $18.

 

5) Corbin gabardine trousers. Beautiful! Wool. In very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $20. Waist 17 1/2, Inseam 29 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.

  

6) Land's End cords. Thick and substantial, these have a major hanger line across them, as shown, hence are only in Good condition. They are lined; the lining is scarlet, as shown under the back pocket. These would make excellent weekend trousers, and date from the heyday of Land's End when it was a real prep. supplier. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

7) Charcoal trousers. Unknown maker. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff. Very Good condition. Asking $15.



8) J. Press charcoal trousers. Clearly wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/4, inseam 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking $22.

 

9) Land's End cords. Very Good/Excellent condition; small white mark as shown. Size 36. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking $15.

  

11) J. Crew brown herringbone trousers. These are lovely! Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $14.

   

12) LL Bean Reds. These are flat front, and in excellent condition, except for a small pinhole on the lower leg, as shown. Because of this, they are just in Good condition overall, and so are just $10. or offer. Waist: 17 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff.

  

15) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $16, or offer.

    

16) Nantucket Reds! No, not winter wear, but still beautiful--and a great deal on the off-season! These are Regatta Reds by Puritan of Cape Cod. They're flat front, and MADE IN THE USA--and remember, Murray's reds are now "imported"!  These are in excellent condition, and measure Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1). Asking just $20.

 

19) NWOT Corbin lightweight wool trousers in miniature puppytooth with miniature overcheck. The patterning and colourway of these trousers are just wonderful! Made in the USA by Corbin, these are NWOT, and are unhemmed. They're in excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 37 unhemmed. Asking just $20, or offer.

   

20) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $15 or offer.

  

21) Bills Khakis Blue M2P. Pleated and cuffed, these are lighter weight, ideal for Spring or Summer. They're rumpled, and so in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA, of course! Pleated and cuffed. Tagged 36, these measure Waist: 18, inseam 29 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 3/4 cuff. Asking just $18.

  

22) Polo Blue Label linen trousers. These are lovely! Pleated front and cuffed, these have a blemish--a brown mark by one cuff, as shown. Because of this, they are in Good/Very Good condition. Tagged 40/30. Waist 19 3/4, inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Just $15, or offer.

    

24) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $8.

  

25) Brooks Brothers khakis. 346 line. Tagged 40/32. Waist 20, Inseam 30 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking $12.

 

26) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $14.



27) Seersucker trousers. Unknown fabric--maybe polycotton--unknown maker. Some minor brown spotting in a few areas, such as knees and back of thighs. Good condition. Waist 20 34, Inseam 29 3/4 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $8--good knockabout summer trousers!



28) Levis 501. Button fly. The American classic! Tagged 38/32. Waist 19; inseam 31 1/2. Asking $15, or offer.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Austin Reed London Sweater Sz Lg- $15



Buffalo David Bittin Cardigan XL - $12




Gant Hand Framed Sz Lg (More like XL) - $14




J. Crew Medium - $15


[URL="https://i.imgur.com/uDSX3nR.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/uDSX3nR.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/y15cegd.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/y15cegd.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Sz 8.5D (Mint) - $50 or OBO Shipped
[URL="https://www.styleforum.net/content/type/61/id/1216404/"][IMG]file:///C:\Users\tony\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image007.jpg[/URL]



Pazoni by Santorelli 'Luxury Serge' Flat Front Taupe Sz 34 - $25





Saltaire Year Round Cords Sz 34 BNWT - $12


Angelico H-Techclass Super 100's - $15





David Donahue Stripe NWOT - $11



DC Signature Collection - $5


Aquasectum Vintage - $5


Local Men's Big & Tall tailor in house brand - $10




Robert Talbott Skinny - $5




Hickey Sweater label needs stitching. Condition 9 out of 10. $10
[URL="https://i.imgur.com/S8LdGKo.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/S8LdGKo.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/oUOkkfm.jpg

RL Big Polo Lg (More like XL) - $12









[URL="https://i.imgur.com/ksR5TEq.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/ksR5TEq.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Theory Sz 32 - $11
[IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/UE9aFqx.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/UE9aFqx.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

YSL $5
[IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/zBUKjwJ.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/zBUKjwJ.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/DK40xMb.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/DK40xMb.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Britches Sz Med $10
[IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/HebYPkb.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/HebYPkb.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Gant Cambridge Flannel Lg - $10
[IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/8tPgmAR.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/8tPgmAR.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Eddie Brauer Bainbridge Flannel Med - $10
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/yLptcgX.jpg
[URL="https://i.imgur.com/5ka31c2.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/5ka31c2.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

RL Rugby Contrast Collar - $11
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/VJdgqDx.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please take $3 off the list price of each tie!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are also welcome!

*As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on three or more ties!

PLEASE TAKE $3 OFF EACH LISTED TIE!​
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Argyle & Sutherland. Major memory in knot area; keeper almost off, rub on left edge at the end, hence just Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $6.

 

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Major memory in knot area. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8

 

5) Unknown maker, Very Good condition, no maker. Poly/silk. 3 1/2". $7

 

6) Darien Sports SHop stripe. Rub at tip, creasing at rear, Good condition. 2 7/8". $6

 

7) J. Press Burlington knot. All wool. This does have a small hole about 3/4" of the way up the blade, as shown, and the keeper is off on one side, hence just Good condition. 4". $10.

  

9) Old School JAB stripe. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

*GROUP B*


​
13) Wembley shield. Polyester. 2 3/4". Very Good condition. $6.

  

14) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6

 

16) Spells out "Thank God It's Friday" in nautical flags. Poly. 3 1/2. Very Good condition. $10.

 

18) Harvard. Missing keeper, no fabric content, likely oly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10

  

19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.

 

20) English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Hunting with hounds tie. Wonderful! Excellent condition. Poly. 3 3/8". $15.

  

21) Happy whales. No maker or fabric content; likely silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $10

 

22) MCP tie. A classic! Bloomingdale's. Tag off on one side, otherwise Excellent condition. Poly. 4'. $10

 

24) Harvale vintage. Coca cola bottle. Some stainig at tip and to lining, hence just Good condition. 2 5/8". $7.

  

25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

26) Nantucket emblematic. Poly silk. Minor stain as shown, hence Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

  

*GROUP C*

​
27) Britches of Georgetown shield tie. Poly/silk. SLightly mis-shapen blade at tip, otherwise excellent. 3". $10.

 

28) Eljo's sailing ships. No fabric content; likely silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

 

29) Crest tie. Excellent condition; poly. 3 1/8". $12.

 

30) Hampton Hall brand. 1855 tie. Made with Qiana. Very Good. 3 1/2". $10.

 

32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $10.

 

33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $8

 

34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.

 

35) $ signs. Poly. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

36) Spouting whales. Excellent. Poly. 3 1/2'. $12.

 

38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.

 

39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.

  

41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $12.

  

*GROUP D*



42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.

 

43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $6.



44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.

 

45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3

   

46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $10.

 

47) CTC Eire tie. Made in Ireland. Poly. 3". Excellent condition. $10.

  

48) Vintage cars. Poly. 3". Excellent. $8.

 

51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

   

52) Waterfowl with Christmas wreaths. 3 1/8". Excellent. $12.

  

53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $12.

  

54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $8.

 

55) Bunce Brothers. It's raining tax! Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $12.

  

*GROUP E*



57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $8.

 

58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $10

  

59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $10.

 

60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.

 

61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $8.

 

62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $10.

   

65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $10.

 

66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $9

 

67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

  

68) Magilla. Green pheasants. All silk, woven in England. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $9.

 

70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

71) Bristol Bay. Pugnacious ancient soldier; college mascot? Poly. Excellent. 3". $12.

  

*GROUP F*

​
72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.

 

73) Harvard. From the Coop. Badly rubbed on one side. Poly. 3 1/8". $8.

  

75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.

  

77) Resilio. Hunting spaniels! Almost certainly poly. 3". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

78)Robert Tallbott for The Andover SHop. Seagulls in flight. A very elegant tie! Likely silk. 3 1/2". Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.

 

79) Vintage JAB. Whales. Stained, as shown. Silk. 3". Poor condition. $3.

   

80) Country Club. Whales. Likely poly-silk or silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $10.

 

81) Robert Talbott teddy bears. Silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

 

82) Lobsters. Unknown maker. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

84) Harvale "ADC" roundel tie. "Harvale" is a portmanteau name--stemming from...?  This is all silk, and excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $16.

 

85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.

  

86) Whales tie. Small stain as shown, which will likely come out. 3 1/4". Poly. Good condition. $8.

  

*GROUP G*

​
87) Yale Class of 1953. Poly silk. Although not marked, this is almost certainly made by J. Press. Excellent condition. $25.

 

89) Dogs and birds. Poly silk. Keeper missing. Very Good. 3". $12.

 

90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $8.

 

91) Millar's of Ireland shamrock tie. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $8



92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

93) CTC shamrock tie. 2 7/8". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8

 

95) Trimingham's of Bermuda. 3 1/4". Poly. Very Good. $10.

 

96) Regimentals lion rampant, Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. $10.

 

98) Owls tie. Polyester. Very Good condition; one or two minor thread pulls. 3". $8.

  

99) The English Sports Shop Bermuda. Likely poly silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.



100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.

 

101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.

 

102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP H*

​
103) University of Indiana. Poly. 3 1/4. Very Good condition. $12.

  

104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $7

 

105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $10.

  

106) Crest tie for Bullock's. Likely poly silk. Very Good condition. 3". $12.

 

107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.

 

108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8

  

109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

110) The English SHop of Princeton by Robert Talbott. This appears to read "I.O.B.C.". 3 1/4". Likely silk, excellent condition. $18.

  

111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.

  

113) University of Wisconsin tie. By Pintail. Poly. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. $12.

 

114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.

  

115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Promised Tradly Goodies, including NWT Southwick and other jackets...*

...will be coming shortly! (My weekends have been consumed with traveling to and from speaking engagements this semester, so please accept my apologies for my lack of new posts!) I'm planning on starting to list things this coming week, with the NWT Spring and Summer jackets from Southwick (among other things...) coming on the weekend of April 11th!

Watch out for NWT regimental ties from Brooks, a GORGEOUS Mear's Keepers' tweed (c.38L), jackets and tweeds (including 3/2 sacks!) for all seasons from Brooks, Hilton, Southwick (and more!), Brooks and Aquascutum raincoats, Quoddy shoes, and lots, lots more!


----------



## plupy

In terms of jarring trad combos this would have been child's play where I went to school.


32rollandrock said:


> Rag wool socks and white bucks--that's a picture...


----------



## vinylacademics

Drop!



vinylacademics said:


> I'll make my first post back simple:
> 
> Chipp marlin emblematic tie. Great condition, no pulls or runs. $15 shipped or best offer. Paypal goods and services only, no gifts unless I've done business with you in the past, thanks.


----------



## CMDC

New With Tags JPress navy pinstripe pinpoint button down
Made in USA

14.5 x 32

$33 conus



















Two Huntington repp ties
Both 3.75" width
Both Made in USA
Navy/Red and Navy/Yellow

$17 conus each



















LLBean forest green wide wale corduroys
Minimal wear
Flat front, cuff

36 waist; 31.5 inseam

$28 conus


----------



## vinylacademics

Brooks Brothers italian calfskin belt. Made in Italy. Size 36. Great color, no cracking or creasing! $20 shipped.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Another pair of classic BB 1818 Madison in Dark grey in very excellent condition. Size is on the label. No flaws, stains, smells, and snags.

Sz 35x32. Asking $20 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone have a pair of midnight-blue tuxedo pants, say size 38 or 40-30? Flat front or pleated, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Moving two made in the USA vintage Kingsridge 3/2 wool flannel sacks. They are free. All you have to pay for is actual shipping. The first is a lovely brown, rust, and blue check. The second is a stunning olive, orange, and blue plaid. Both are in great condition with the exception of a very tiny moth nibble on the plaid that is down low and very difficult to see.
> 1) Kingsridge 3/2 sack, 41R
> P2P-------22"
> Shoulder-18.75"
> BOC------30"
> Sleeves--24"
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Kingsridge 3/2 sack, 40R
> P2P-------21.5"
> Shoulder-18.25"
> BOC------30"
> Sleeves--22.75"


still interested in that 40R - empty out yr inbox, homie.


----------



## MDP

(I do my best to keep up with the postings so my apologies if I missed something).

I'm looking to start off my sport coat collection and was wondering if anyone had some trad/ivy staples to sell: navy blazer, grey herringbone, etc. Patch pockets preferred, 3/2 roll a bonus. Size 36 R/S:
Chest: 19-19.5"
Shoulders: ~17"
Length BOC: 28.5-29.5"

I realize that it's not a common size, but I thought I'd ask on the off chance.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

MDP said:


> (I do my best to keep up with the postings so my apologies if I missed something).
> 
> I'm looking to start off my sport coat collection and was wondering if anyone had some trad/ivy staples to sell: navy blazer, grey herringbone, etc. Patch pockets preferred, 3/2 roll a bonus. Size 36 R/S:
> Chest: 19-19.5"
> Shoulders: 16.5-17"
> Length BOC: 28.5-29.5"
> 
> I realize that it's not a common size, but I thought I'd ask on the off chance.


In all sincerity, lots of nice stores have a boys department where the garments are almost identical to the stuff in the mens department. But the boys stuff is wayyyy cheaper. If I were your size I would take advantage of it.


----------



## MDP

Dieu et les Dames said:


> In all sincerity, lots of nice stores have a boys department where the garments are almost identical to the stuff in the mens department. But the boys stuff is wayyyy cheaper. If I were your size I would take advantage of it.


Unfortunately, they're usually too short, at least in my limited experience (I'm 5'9").


----------



## alric

MDP said:


> (I do my best to keep up with the postings so my apologies if I missed something).
> 
> I'm looking to start off my sport coat collection and was wondering if anyone had some trad/ivy staples to sell: navy blazer, grey herringbone, etc. Patch pockets preferred, 3/2 roll a bonus. Size 36 R/S:
> Chest: 19-19.5"
> Shoulders: ~17"
> Length BOC: 28.5-29.5"
> 
> I realize that it's not a common size, but I thought I'd ask on the off chance.


This is nearly exactly what I'm looking for, too.


----------



## Reuben

MDP said:


> (I do my best to keep up with the postings so my apologies if I missed something).
> 
> I'm looking to start off my sport coat collection and was wondering if anyone had some trad/ivy staples to sell: navy blazer, grey herringbone, etc. Patch pockets preferred, 3/2 roll a bonus. Size 36 R/S:
> Chest: 19-19.5"
> Shoulders: ~17"
> Length BOC: 28.5-29.5"
> 
> I realize that it's not a common size, but I thought I'd ask on the off chance.





alric said:


> This is nearly exactly what I'm looking for, too.


If you're in need of summer jackets or suits, JCPenney actually has cotton-linen blends in sizes down to 34S:

Tan, Grey, or Natural jacket

Matching pants, flat front

Plaid sport coat


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> still interested in that 40R - empty out yr inbox, homie.


How on earth did I use up 2000 pm's?? The jacket is yours!


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$45 Samuelsohn Navy Blazer 46R Standard Issue Navy blazer. Fully canvassed and made from LP 130s fabric. Two Buttons and a center vent. Clean all over. No stains or holes.

Chest 24
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 31 
Sleeve 24 +1.5

https://postimg.org/image/6fqh8edwz/ https://postimg.org/image/jenoxo99v/ https://postimg.org/image/7fc6qd3oz/

$40 Corbin of Huntington Sportcoat 40R/S A great spring/summer coat. The fabric is probably 100% silk but it is not tagged. The coat is fully canvassed, fully lined, has terrific natural shoulders, a center vent and two buttons. Clean with no stains or holes

Chest 21.25
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30.25

https://postimg.org/image/fel4z686r/ https://postimg.org/image/b6qcqf6r7/

$45 Daniel Cremieux by HSM 39R Not strictly Trad, but a nice functional piece. LP Wool in Sky Blue with a tan windowpane. Two buttons and side vents. Also swelled edges on the lapels and front. The coat is fully lined. Clean with no holes or stains.

Chest 21
Shoulders 18
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5 + 1.5

https://postimg.org/image/k4b2nrz77/

1. $22 Carolina Belt 36 - Made in USA Appears to be unworn. No wear to the leather or holes.
2. $15 NWT Mackinlay Modern Wool Tie Made in Scotland 3.75" Wide
3. $15 NWT MacIntyre Hunting Wool Tie Made in Scotland 3.5" Wide

https://postimg.org/image/wmw9i3lkj/ https://postimg.org/image/sf1h9ck4z/ https://postimg.org/image/l7v6zqjub/


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> *All pants are $20 (including shipping)
> *Please don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item #11
> *32x32* PRL Navy "Ethan" Chinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item11 Navy Ethan Pants
> 
> Item #12
> *SOLD
> *
> 
> Item #13
> *32x32* PRL Khaki "Prospect" Chinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item13 Khaki Prospect pants
> 
> Item #14
> *SOLD*
> 
> Item #15
> *SOLD*
> 
> Item #16
> *33x30* PRL "Preston" Khaki Chinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item16 PRL khaki preston fit
> 
> Item #17
> *33x30* J Crew Lime Green & Hula Girl Embroidered Finewale Cords
> _please see pics! These pants have mystery stains that will probably not wash out  (still awesome pants for only $20 and stains are not super obvious)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item17 J Crew Hula Crods


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> *All shorts are $15 (including shipping)
> *Please don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item #1
> *Sold*
> 
> Item #2
> *Sold*
> 
> Item #3
> *Sold
> *
> 
> Item #4
> *Sold*
> 
> Item #5
> *Sold*
> 
> Item #6
> *Sz 32* PRL "Tyler" Navy Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/Item6 Tyler Navy Shorts
> 
> Item #7
> *SOLD*
> 
> Item #8
> *SOLD*
> 
> Item #9
> *SOLD*
> 
> Item #10
> *Sold*


----------



## vinylacademics

Okay, let's try this again:

Norman Hilton 3/2 roll, center-vented, partially-lined SC. Haven't seen a Hilton like this before! Tagged 46R. *SOLD!*

19.25" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 23.75" P2P, 24.5" Sleeves


----------



## wacolo

^^^^WOW


----------



## Reuben

wacolo said:


> ^^^^WOW


Amen. Wish it fit me but it's just too dang short.


----------



## Takai

Just wanted to add my two cents on Vinylacademics, while it did take a while to get my shoes, they were definitely quality, and the ties I just ordered from him recently shipped quickly, and I am assuming will be in great shape. Hopefully he has turned a corner, and everything will be smoother from here out.


----------



## drlivingston

Takai said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents on Vinylacademics, while it did take a while to get my shoes, they were definitely quality, and the ties I just ordered from him recently shipped quickly, and I am assuming will be in great shape. Hopefully he has turned a corner, and everything will be smoother from here out.


That is awesome, Takai... And I hope that VA has learned a valuable lesson in the necessity of quick shipping AND good communication. They are essential qualities in online sales. I almost wish that AAAC had some type of official feedback rating to allow people to see someone's performance rating. However, I can't get past the whole Panjo nonsense. So, I know that will never happen.


----------



## vinylacademics

Allen Edmond Verona bit loafers. Size 11D. Soles have a lot of life left as do heels! No cuts, cracking or peeling. Some creasing, as you can see, but nothing more. *$45 shipped or best offer.

*


----------



## dschmidt13

I've got a few things for you guys

more pics upon request! I don't want to flood the forum with pictures

1. Aquascutum Aqua 5 rain/trench coat, size 42S. $40
It looks like the vent was torn and sewn up (fixed)









2. 2 Viyella x Lands End, Medium-Tall flannel shirts, wool & cotton blend, $25 each or $40 for both. 









3. Orvis polo shirt, Large (Orvis tends to fit big though, so more like XL) $25









4. NWOT Wilson's Leather motorcycle/driving gloves, Large, $25 shipped


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> That is awesome, Takai... And I hope that VA has learned a valuable lesson in the necessity of quick shipping AND good communication. They are essential qualities in online sales. I almost wish that AAAC had some type of official feedback rating to allow people to see someone's performance rating. However, I can't get past the whole Panjo nonsense. So, I know that will never happen.


I think that things worked out as they should. The appropriate buyer-beware went out and, so far as I know, no one got ripped off. It was a good reminder that buyers need to exercise common-sense caution when dealing with new sellers. In the nearly six years I've been here, I know of just one case of a seller taking funds and not sending goods, which I think is a pretty good track record. I've long been a believer in the fewer rules and less structure the better--we have each other's backs, and that's better than a formal feedback system, in my opinion. Like Takai, I'm giving VA another chance--I couldn't resist that Norman Hilton sport coat, and the shoes that took too long to arrive are very nice.


----------



## vinylacademics

32rollandrock said:


> I think that things worked out as they should. The appropriate buyer-beware went out and, so far as I know, no one got ripped off. It was a good reminder that buyers need to exercise common-sense caution when dealing with new sellers. In the nearly six years I've been here, I know of just one case of a seller taking funds and not sending goods, which I think is a pretty good track record. I've long been a believer in the fewer rules and less structure the better--we have each other's backs, and that's better than a formal feedback system, in my opinion. Like Takai, I'm giving VA another chance--I couldn't resist that Norman Hilton sport coat, and the shoes that took too long to arrive are very nice.


hopefully you'll be just as pleased with the turnaround time on this purchase as takai is. he bought saturday night and it went out today. i'm working on the timing part and being able to print labels through PP helps, which is why I prefer non-gifted. thanks for giving me another chance!


----------



## 32rollandrock

'Tis the season (almost)...

A pair of white bucks in 10.5D. I've not heard of this brand, Lawson Hill, but from what I could find, it was Massachusetts company formed in 1964 that went out of business in 1981 or so. These shoes are in great shape, with no visible wear to the soles. The uppers are still very white and can be even whiter, I suspect, if given the eraser and powder treatment to remove dust from storage--I picked these up a few months ago and should have put them in bags, but did not. The prior owner did powder them, as evidenced by spillover (see pictures) on the sole edges, but that cleans up easily with a moistened q-tip and a bit of patience--I tested to be sure, but didn't finish the job. At just $25 CONUS, the price is right.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I cannot stress enough how great it is to purchase labels through USPS click n ship, which saves time and money. And having a digital scale that's accurate up to 10 lbs also saves time and money. And if you're feeling really fancy, office depot sells 8.5x5.5 labels for just this occasion (two per sheet) which are convenient as heck.


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I cannot stress enough how great it is to purchase labels through USPS click n ship, which saves time and money. And having a digital scale that's accurate up to 10 lbs also saves time and money. And if you're feeling really fancy, office depot sells 8.5x5.5 labels for just this occasion (two per sheet) which are convenient as heck.


Amen, brother, amen.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> In the nearly six years I've been here, I know of just one case of a seller taking funds and not sending goods, which I think is a pretty good track record. I've long been a believer in the fewer rules and less structure the better


I agree, 32. Now, if we can just find those missing bulk tie swap boxes that never re-appeared.:tongue2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I agree, 32. Now, if we can just find those missing bulk tie swap boxes that never re-appeared.:tongue2:


Talk to Bizzle.


----------



## maltimad

Bump/drops. Brops? Drumps?



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration today a few assorted items, and all prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) American Living Large-Scale Check Jacket, Size Medium*
> 
> American Living is the dearly departed JCPenney house brand that was designed and produced by Ralph Lauren. As-new condition, no flaws that I can see. More importantly, no musty odor - just a nice, clean no-smell smell. Nice-feeling wool-blend fabric in a striking pattern. Black inner lining. Good weight for transitional spring/fall weather, or for steady winter use in warmer latitudes. Slash hip pockets and zippered chest pocket outside, two chest pockets inside. Side-tab adjusters at the waist. Throat latch, and two-button adjustable wrist cuffs. Overall looks and vibes of a cross between a Pendleton shirt and a Filson Mackinaw jacket. Nowhere near as heavy as the latter, of course. Solidly-made and constructed, nonetheless.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22.5 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19 inches
> Sleeve (from shoulder to wrist cuff): 26.5 inches
> Length: 27 inches*
> 
> Pricing: $20.00 *
> 
> *2)* *Stafford Prep Quilted 5-Button Vest, Size Large (would work for a Medium as well, please see measurements)
> 
> *New with tags. Obviously unused. Rich navy blue color. Diamond-quilted front. Four pockets, five buttons. Adjustable belt in the back. Cotton front. Back is a lighter-weighty silky fabric. The perfect extra layer under more casual/country jackets or coats. Unusual and useful piece for sure. I don't believe I've ever seen one in person in this color, certainly not new.
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 15.5 inches
> Front Length: 26.75 inches
> Back Length: 23.5 inches
> 
> *Pricing: $22.00*
> 
> *3)* *Polo Ralph Lauren Cashmere Sweater Vest, Size Medium*
> 
> Wonderful. Absolutely wonderful. Medium gray color. Plush, soft cashmere. Great quality and construction, as you'd expect from Ralph Lauren. Five buttons. Two front pockets. No flaws, very warm. Just great. Really as-new. Bought here on the exchange, but it won't quite work for me. I'm not trying to profit at all, merely breaking even after factoring in my cost to ship it to you.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 21.5 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 16.5 inches
> Length: 27 inches
> 
> *Pricing: $21.00*
> 
> *4) Grant Thomas Two-Ply Cashmere Sweater, Size Medium: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *5) **Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy Cords, Size 35 x 30, Forward Pleats, THICK, plush fabric.*
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren corduroy trousers, in a rare-ish BURGUNDY color, in a definitely rare double FORWARD pleat cut. 5x30, with no cuffs (please check measurements). Cut name is 'Andrew', and the fabric is a robust 8 wale corduroy. Beautiful pants in mint condition, and to my judgment, much nicer than current new offerings. They're not quite my size; otherwise they wouldn't be here. In the photos, please ignore the random white spots. They don't exist on the trousers in real-life. No flaws to the fabric that I can see. Color is actually pretty true to what you see (or at least I see, on my monitor) in the pictures.
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 35 inches
> Inseam: 30 inches
> Front Rise: 13 inches
> Back Rise: 19 inches
> 
> *Pricing:* *$21.50*
> 
> *6) Oakton Chocolate Brown Full-Brogued Oxfords, Size 10 D, Brand-new heels.*
> 
> How about some shoes? I don't know much about the maker, but these are some good-looking and solidly-made shoes. Beautiful, rich chocolate brown color. Nice leather uppers that as you can see hold a shine very well. Some creasing from normal wear, but no cracks and tears, etc. Slightly deep scratch on the toe of the left shoe that looks to have been filled in pretty well. Leather lining and insole. Very little wear to the sole, and brand-new heels. A lot of shoe here, especially at this price. Pretty rare combo of style (full-brogued true oxford), and color. There are brand-new removable adhesive tongue pads attached on the underside of the...tongues. I'm happy to leave them in or take them out as you wish. Ready to go and underpin all your grays, blues, and earth tones.
> 
> *Pricing: $21.00*
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Some non-clothing items for your consideration. All prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) Six (6) sets of cufflinks*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2) Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutter*
> 
> One of the best and most popular cutters on the market. Smooth one handed opening, two-handed guillotine cutting action. High-grade stainless steel blades, fiberglass housing. The blades are enclosed to ensure safe operation. Very slight discoloration in spots on the box itself. Cutter is new, though, and includes a custom-fitted leather sheath. Retail Price is $40.00+. For more information on the cutter:
> 
> *Pricing: $25.00
> 
> 3) Waterman Hemisphere Ballpoint Pen and Mechanical Pencil Set
> *
> Usual Waterman quality. Made in France, VERY smooth writing, solidly made, etc. I'm selling this on behalf of a relative. This is an older set, but unused, so I feel comfortable in calling it NOS. The same set IS still available today: .
> 
> Retail pricing would be between $80.00 and $100.00 just about everywhere, I believe.
> 
> Satin finished stainless steel. SOLID feeling, but lightweight. I usually find most nicer or higher-end pens a little too ostentatious, but not this set. It gives off a look of definite quality, but in a very subtle, tasteful way. The ballpoint pen is, of course, refillable - and the pencil uses .5mm lead (at least one stick is pre-loaded). The box makes for a very nice presentation. Please note that it has just a few pinpoint dings and a light scratch on the inner cushion (the picture makes it look far worse than it actually is), but nothing that would make it unsuitable to gift. It would make an ideal present for a new graduate come May, or a nice lifetime-use purchase for yourself.*
> 
> Pricing: $52.00 *(at least $27.00 off retail)
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## vinylacademics

Have a couple of POW suits to sell.

Southwick POW with a light red windowpane pattern. Center-vented, fully lined, darted. Flat-front pants, cuffed. Untagged size. *$38 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

Jacket: 17.5" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 21" P2P, 24" sleeves with +1" under cuff. 
Pants: 17" waist, 29" inseam.


















Up next:

Norman Hilton POW suit with a light blue windowpane. 3/2 roll, center-vented and half-lined! Very soft shoulders and undarted! Flat-front pants, cuffed. Tagged 43R. *$40 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

Jacket: 19" S2S, 31" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 23.5" sleeves with +1" to let out
Pants: 17.5" waist, 28" inseam, 1.5" cuffs, 3" to let out in waist.


















If you're interested in either suit, I can PM more pictures. Didn't want to blow up the thread with a ton of big pics. Sorry if they're too big.


----------



## drlivingston

vinylacademics said:


> If you're interested in either suit, I can PM more pictures. Didn't want to blow up the thread with a ton of big pics. Sorry if they're too big.


You pics are fine, vinylacademics. Just re-focus your efforts on timely shipping and you will be a valuable member of this forum. :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> You pics are fine, vinylacademics. Just re-focus your efforts on timely shipping and you will be a valuable member of this forum. :thumbs-up:


I'd add "prompt and thorough communication" to the above.


----------



## plupy

Here is an all-time prep trad classic -- plaid cotton bathing suit/swim trunks in the boxy cut with watch flap pocket and nylon. No store or maker's label -- used to see these at all the shops including Press, Murray's and others -- now almost extinct and they rarely turn up, let alone in wearable condition. As you can see they are broken in and could use a good pressing. But, there is no damage, they haven't faded much and are CLEAN inside and out. Caveat: I wouldn't necessarily assume the elastic will hold up much longer. Suit is probably 20 years old at least and elastic often just doesn't last. If it ends up blowing out your tailor can probably cinch up the waist. Tagged Medium, measures out to a 32 -- lying flat = 16" across the waist, 15" in length down the sides. Asking $15 shipped.


----------



## vinylacademics

drlivingston said:


> You pics are fine, vinylacademics. Just re-focus your efforts on timely shipping and you will be a valuable member of this forum. :thumbs-up:


The shipping procrastination days are over!


----------



## Takai

Short notice request, but I didnt realize I would need it so soon. Baseball season is almost upon us, and with that I will be traveling up to see my Red Birds play. 

I would love to have a Cardinal Red jacket to wear to the games for the season. Prefrably in an all season weight, but Im not picky. Somewhere around a 38-40 S


----------



## 32rollandrock

Takai said:


> Short notice request, but I didnt realize I would need it so soon. Baseball season is almost upon us, and with that I will be traveling up to see my Red Birds play.
> 
> I would love to have a Cardinal Red jacket to wear to the games for the season. Prefrably in an all season weight, but Im not picky. Somewhere around a 38-40 S


I see a lot of Cardinals stuff around here. If you need a Albert Pujols sewn jersey, I'm your man.


----------



## Takai

32rollandrock said:


> I see a lot of Cardinals stuff around here. If you need a Albert Pujols sewn jersey, I'm your man.


Not terribly a fan of the man, but let me know if you run across any very vintages Cards stuff, I'd love to give my dad a hat or jersey from the 60's-70's era


----------



## Submariner

Gentlemen, an emergency request, if I may. In the past few months, I have lost a considerable amount of weight and, consequently, almost nothing in my closet fits me anymore, save for ties and shoes. I have set up several job interviews over the next few weeks and have only ill fitting or inappropriate suits to wear to them. When I find time, I'm going to try to list the few items I think anyone might be interested in here. In the meantime though, I'm in need of suits...or at least A suit. Conservative enough for a job interview, preferably as trad as I can get (although beggars can't be choosers), for as little money as you can let it go for. I think I have a dark navy BB suit that might fit the bill, but I'd like to have options. If anyone has anything that might work, that they would be willing to part with for a song, I would be eternally grateful. My measurements are as follows:

Jacket:
Chest - 23
Sleeve - 24
Shoulder - 21
Length - R/L (around a 31.5-32 from bottom of collar)

Trousers:
36X29 (but I can have them hemmed in needed)

Also, if anyone knows an oil and gas attorney in the Dallas/Fort Worth area in need of a recent law grad who doesn't know how to do anything yet, I'm your man.


----------



## tocqueville

For what it's worth: I've purchased from vinylacademics and would happily do so again, with confidence.


----------



## tocqueville

vinylacademics said:


> Okay, let's try this again:
> 
> Norman Hilton 3/2 roll, center-vented, partially-lined SC. Haven't seen a Hilton like this before! Tagged 46R. *SOLD!*
> 
> 19.25" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 23.75" P2P, 24.5" Sleeves


What on earth does one wear that with?


----------



## drlivingston

tocqueville said:


> What on earth does one wear that with?


Confidence...


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Confidence...


And nothing else . . .


----------



## Trad-ish

Reuben said:


> And nothing else . . .


Or white bucks.:tongue2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Trad-ish said:


> Or white bucks.:tongue2:


You know, that's not a half-bad idea. But I was thinking white OCBD, straight bow tie, khakis and Weejuns, possibly black, with no socks. That's off the top of my head, with single malt pushing the sails...


----------



## CMDC

Three pairs of braces, all in like new condition. No wear to the leather and no scratching on any of the hardware.
$20 conus each

Khaki Trafalgar Made in England
Navy Trafalgar Made in England
Olive unbranded Made in England


----------



## imme

Darn, I'm still on the lookout for a pair exactly like these, but in white with silver hardware.



CMDC said:


> Three pairs of braces, all in like new condition. No wear to the leather and no scratching on any of the hardware.
> $20 conus each
> 
> Khaki Trafalgar Made in England
> Navy Trafalgar Made in England
> Olive unbranded Made in England


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers pink spread collar dress shirt--excellent condition
Made in USA
16.5 x 33

$24 conus


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Submariner said:


> Gentlemen, an emergency request, if I may. In the past few months, I have lost a considerable amount of weight and, consequently, almost nothing in my closet fits me anymore, save for ties and shoes.


Just to say, good on you, Submariner. Get to a size and stick there; that's the secret to a nice wardrobe. Oh, and sorry about the exile to Texas. May you soon return to the blessed land.


----------



## WillBarrett

I'll brag on snagging a stack of great classical cds at my local thrift the other day....this Sir John Gardiner rendition of Vaughan Williams ..... whew.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A brand-spankin'-new rugby shirt by Barbarian. How do I know that it's new? Well, I really don't, but if it is not, you can send it back and I will eat it and post the video on YouTube. If this fit, I wouldn't give it up, but it is too large for me. Don't let the logo dissuade you--I have a Barbarian rugby shirt with a Princeton logo. I wear it anyway, very often, and it shows no signs of slowing down nearly six years, and easily 100 wears, after I plucked it from Salvation Army racks. All this is to say, these shirts are, I think, the equivalent of heavyweight Bills trousers. They last forever and just get better/softer with age. In case you're wondering, Jefferson City is the capital of Missouri. I have no idea what ABB means--have fun making up your own meaning. Measurements, laid flat, are 26 inches from pit to pit in front, 25 inches from shoulder seam to shoulder seam and 33 inches in length in back from bottom of collar. Yours for just $15 CONUS.





This sweater came from tonyanthony1970, and it is simply fabulous. Unfortunately, it is also too large for me, and so I am looking to pass it on. It has zero flaws and exhibits no sign of any wear whatsoever. A spare button is safely sewn onto an inner label. I really can't say enough about this sweater. The color flecks, which I have tried to capture, are reminiscent of what one would find on the best Harris Tweed. It was exactly what I was looking for to wear with tweed sport coats on cold days, but it's just too big. I would consider this true to size. Measurements, taken flat, are 26.5 inches from pit to pit and 27.75 inches in length in back. $20 CONUS, which is an absolute steal, I think, and is a break-even for me.


----------



## L-feld

AE MacNeil in burgundy shell. 11eee

I'm phasing out the less comfortable shoes and no matter how much I love these, they just never fit right. Some wear on sole and heel, but the soles are double oak, so they have a long way to go before being replaced. No major scars or imperfections, just some shell ripples and the beginning of a patina.

CLAIMED






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

L-feld said:


> AE MacNeil in burgundy shell. 11eee
> 
> I'm phasing out the less comfortable shoes and no matter how much I love these, they just never fit right. Some wear on sole and heel, but the soles are double oak, so they have a long way to go before being replaced. No major scars or imperfections, just some shell ripples and the beginning of a patina.
> 
> $125 shipped ConUS
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


L-Feld I wish you had not posted these I am really trying not to spend anymore money on my wardrobe for the next month or two, but I may have to take these off your hands..


----------



## L-feld

Dmontez said:


> L-Feld I wish you had not posted these I am really trying not to spend anymore money on my wardrobe for the next month or two, but I may have to take these off your hands..


Haha, well I couldn't think of a better home for them to go to. I'm also open to trades, if you want.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Elgin

32rollandrock said:


> . I have no idea what ABB means--have fun making up your own meaning.


....arghh, hate to spoil the fun of the letters-game but ABB is a global industrial giant manufacturing electrical motors, generatoris, drives, robotics and automation systems, etc. The name comes as a result of two companies: Asea (from Sweden) and Brown Boveri (Switzerland).


----------



## Odradek

L-feld said:


> AE MacNeil in burgundy shell. 11eee
> 
> I'm phasing out the less comfortable shoes and no matter how much I love these, they just never fit right. Some wear on sole and heel, but the soles are double oak, so they have a long way to go before being replaced. No major scars or imperfections, just some shell ripples and the beginning of a patina.
> 
> $125 shipped ConUS


If anyone comes up with a similar pair in 8.5D, you may well have an eager buyer.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez, I am not one who normally nudges people to make a purchase. However, I will make an exception for L-field's MacNeils. That is an *excellent *value for a great pair of shoes! Taken care of properly, those shoes will still look great for MANY years to come. That isn't a purchase... that is a wise investment.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Elgin, you beat me to it. When I was in high school, the bus used to drive past an Asea plant, which is how I know about ABB.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Lord Elgin said:


> ....arghh, hate to spoil the fun of the letters-game but ABB is a global industrial giant manufacturing electrical motors, generatoris, drives, robotics and automation systems, etc. The name comes as a result of two companies: Asea (from Sweden) and Brown Boveri (Switzerland).


Hmm. I didn't know rugby was popular in Scandinavia and the Alps, or Missouri, for that matter...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Odradek said:


> If anyone comes up with a similar pair in 8.5D, you may well have an eager buyer.


I have a pair in 8.5D. You can have them when you pry them from my cold, dead fingers. Dr. Livingston is right: Someone needs to jump on those. I paid a lot more for mine and still thought I got a bargain.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren olive v-neck cotton sweater
> No stretching or shrinking. Excellent condition
> 
> Size Medium
> 
> *$24 conus*


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Dmontez, I am not one who normally nudges people to make a purchase. However, I will make an exception for L-field's MacNeils. That is an *excellent *value for a great pair of shoes! Taken care of properly, those shoes will still look great for MANY years to come. That isn't a purchase... that is a wise investment.


Doc, when my wife kicks me out of the house, I will remember this. I went ahead and made the purchase.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Southern Tide bd long sleeve sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> DROPS...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first of these in the thrift finds thread a few weeks back. I've got too many ties so I'll offer them up here...
> 
> 1-5 John Comfort, made in England
> *$14 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-9: Fendi, Gianfranco Ferre, Made in England JAB, Robert Talbott
> *$10 conus each*
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

More Drops...



CMDC said:


> Three sportcoats from the stock room. Priced to move.
> 
> Brooks Brothers wool/silk 3/2 sack. Note that that is a shadow on the bottom of the jacket in the first picture.
> 
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> *$27 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 85% wool / 15% cashmere
> 2 button, darted
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25 + 1.5
> 
> *$27 conus*


----------



## CMDC

Drop. Oxxford for a steal...



CMDC said:


> I've had this in storage for a while. An absolute gem in perfect condition.
> 
> Oxxford charcoal pinstripe flannel suit
> 2 button, darted
> Trousers w/ 1 reverse pleat and cuffed
> Tagged 44T
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> Trousers: 38 waist; 30.5 inseam. 1.75" cuff w/1.5" underneath
> 
> *$66 conus*


----------



## CMDC

Please buy these...



CMDC said:


> More resurrections. These are not your typical beat up, stretched out, faded, thrift store rugby shirts. Both in excellent condition. Both made in USA. Both almost identically sized.
> 
> Columbia Knit
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> Lands End
> Size L Tall
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 36
> 
> *$14 conus each*


----------



## CMDC

Still dropping...



CMDC said:


> Don't know anything about the maker of this sport coat--Cuseri--but it's a quite nice one. Unstructured jacket of 90% wool/ 10% cashmere. Unlined, single vent, 3 button darted rolls to 2.5. Excellent condition
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> *$30 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patagonia short sleeve sport shirt--Like new condition
> Size L
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three pairs of braces--minimal wear
> L to R: Brooks Brothers khaki w/navy stripe; Trafalgar burgundy; unlabeled khaki made in England
> *
> $16 conus each*


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Three JPress Burlington knot ties--2 and 3 SOLD
> *$17 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers and Brooks Brothers Country Club ties
> *$14 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allyn "sexy" emblematic (poly) and Burberry's ties
> *$10 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Talbott for Georgetown University Shop Ancient Madder and wool challis from Oliver's of Towson MD (no keeper on back)
> *$13 conus and $12 conus*


----------



## CMDC

CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys in what I'd call a "dark rose"
> Flat front, no cuff
> 34 x 30
> 
> *$20 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Lands End Ski Sweater
> Size L
> Made in Honk Kong
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 34.5
> 
> *$28 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breuer spread collar dress shirt
> Barrel cuff
> Made in Italy
> 
> 16 x 35.5
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Burberry button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Size XL
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark in British khaki
> Flat front, no cuff
> 42 x 32
> 
> *$21 conus*


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> The last of this week's offerings. Minimal wear on all the shirts.
> 
> Canali spread collar dress shirt--barrel cuffs
> Made in Italy
> 15.5 x 33.5
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers red pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 32 slim fit
> 
> *$17 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve polo w/rugby collar
> Size L
> 
> *$15 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Brooks Brothers ties--grey w/blue striping; gold w/navy pindots (SOLD)
> $*14 conus each*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *Lightweight Fabric Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*
> 
> *All prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> 
> *Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $20**Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20**Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20*
> *LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 24"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 36"
> *PRICE: $20*
> 
> 
> *$20 each; 2 for $35; 3 for $50; 4 for $60!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Plain Navy w/Embroidered Whales - Size 34*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; maybe washed a handful of times.
> 100% Cotton lightweight plain weave; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 34x30* "Hudson"
> Waist: 35" +1", rear split in waistband
> Inseam: 30", no cuffs
> Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *New With Tags*
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
> Waist: 39"
> Inseam: 30"
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*
> 
> Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
> is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
> Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
> Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
> Made in USA!
> *PRICE: $18 > $15*
> I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
> for a new belt.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Last Three Cooler Weather Coats...*
> 
> *Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*
> 
> ******************************************
> *HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1987. This is the companion to the above sport coat.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*
> 
> ****************************************
> *Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Spring is right around the corner...
> 
> This coat is in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean no longer sells these...
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## red_shift

Hello everyone,

I'm selling the items I've acquired that don't fit quite right and I have three pairs of Allen Edmonds today.

*AE Park Avenue balmorals - 10D - Merlot / Burgundy *
Honestly I'd love to keep these but they are too narrow for me. I wasn't sure on the color before I bought them but now I want to always have a burgundy shoe in my rotation. They look great in full sun. No major imperfections, slight wear on the soles. 
*$90 shipped CONUS*








Album -


http://imgur.com/cVHPn


*AE Vernon wholecuts - 10D - Light brown*
Again, a great shoe but too narrow for me in this size. I see a pair in my future though; the broughing makes me more comfortable than a plain wholecut which can look too bulbous. Slight damage on the top of each toe, take a look at the pictures in the album.
*$70 Shipped CONUS*








Album -


http://imgur.com/0UXDT


*
AE Lombard shortwings - 10E - Walnut*
Notice that these are a 10E, not a 10D like the other two sales. Entirely rubber sole and no major defects.
*$70 Shipped CONUS*








Album -


http://imgur.com/A7C43


PM me if you would like more information and thanks for looking.


----------



## GHo

bump to $25. practically free!



GHo said:


> one more for today.
> 
> Beautiful Plaid Chipp SC. Feels "flannely". no vent. see measurements. $30 Conus
> 
> p2p - 22
> sleeve - 24
> shoulders - 18.5
> length from top - 32.5


----------



## GHo

BUMP -

$15 on the Cezani cashmere (shipped!)
$75 on the HSM overcoat.



GHo said:


> Nice Cezani cashmere sweater (Medium) $20 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Hart Schaffner Marx overcoat. No tagged size - but see measurements. Built like a tank. I see no issues except one button is missing on the sleeve. absolutely beautiful. $100 OBO shipped conus.
> 
> p2p - 23.5
> sleeve - 25
> shoulders - 19.5
> length from top of collar - 41.5


----------



## Ivygrad71

I know this outside the realm of trad but I had to attend a wedding a couple of months ago in south Texas and as an usher I was requested to wear boots. I bought these, wore them to the rehearsal dinner and the wedding. They have been in the closet since that time. They are Lucchese Since 1883 Belly Tail Crocodile, model M1645. I paid over $600 for these. Asking $475 shipped within CONUS. I would prefer to trade these for a pair of Alden 986 or something along those lines.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

The size of the boots and the size you wear in Alden's would probably be helpful for potential buyers/traders.


----------



## drlivingston

Fiddlermatt said:


> The size of the boots and the size you wear in Alden's would probably be helpful for potential buyers/traders.


Looks like 9.5D


----------



## Ivygrad71

drlivingston said:


> Looks like 9.5D


Sorry. They are in fact 9.5D. I'm a 9 in Alden's.


----------



## Pentheos

That's a good deal for someone, I suppose.


----------



## vinylacademics

Allen Edmonds "Hanover" pennies. Size 9D. Soles/heels are in great shape. Asking *$50 shipped or best offer, thanks!*


----------



## Spin Evans

drlivingston said:


> Looks like 9.5D


Man, for a while there I thought the good Doctor's super power was determining shoe size from a-ways off.


----------



## Dmontez

I was really liking these until I saw that square toe. I would suggest eBay for lucchese, I sold a pair of full quill ostrich classics for pretty close to retail one time.



Ivygrad71 said:


> I know this outside the realm of trad but I had to attend a wedding a couple of months ago in south Texas and as an usher I was requested to wear boots. I bought these, wore them to the rehearsal dinner and the wedding. They have been in the closet since that time. They are Lucchese Since 1883 Belly Tail Crocodile, model M1645. I paid over $600 for these. Asking $475 shipped within CONUS. I would prefer to trade these for a pair of Alden 986 or something along those lines.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Ivygrad71 said:


> I know this outside the realm of trad but I had to attend a wedding a couple of months ago in south Texas and as an usher I was requested to wear boots. I bought these, wore them to the rehearsal dinner and the wedding. They have been in the closet since that time. They are Lucchese Since 1883 Belly Tail Crocodile, model M1645. I paid over $600 for these. Asking $475 shipped within CONUS. I would prefer to trade these for a pair of Alden 986 or something along those lines.


I'd be tempted to think about paying that price... if you post a pic of yourself wearing those! :devil:


----------



## Ivygrad71

lol! Thanks guys! No pics of me in them....yet! They took a ton of pics at the wedding but alas, I don't have them. The boots are nice and I know Lucchese has a stellar reputation, the Alden of boots? :aportnoy:I hate ebay with a passion and refuse to sell anything on there. I am hoping one of you will snap these up.


----------



## dschmidt13

Drops and condensing everything into one post!

Prices are shipped CONUS, package deals are encouraged, measurements and more pics upon request!

Aquascutum Aqua 5 rain/trench coat, size 42S. $40>$35!
It looks like the vent was torn and sewn up (fixed)








[/IMG]

2 Viyella x Lands End, Medium-Tall long sleeve shirts, wool & cotton blend, $20 each or $35 for both. 








[/IMG]

Orvis polo shirt, Large (Orvis tends to fit big though, so more like XL) $25>$20!








[/IMG]

NWOT Wilson's Leather motorcycle/driving gloves, Large, $25>$20 shipped








[/IMG]

Paul Stuart crew neck sweater, Medium 100% cotton. You will need to wash (you should anyways) because the previous owner piled on the cologne. I'm sure it'll come out. $40>*$35>$30!








[/IMG]

Brooks Brothers Extra-fine Merino Wool crew neck sweater, XL. $30>$25!








[/IMG]

Hugo Boss 1/4 Button down textured gray XL regular fit, $40>$35>$30!








[/IMG]

Robert Talbott Paisley tie, J. Crew tie x2 $10>$8 each or package deal!








[/IMG] 

Jos. A. Bank ties x4 $15>$10 each or package deal!








[/IMG]

12. Dona/Dona $15, Ermenegildo Zegna $10, Carrol & Co. $10, Carrol & Co. silk knit $20, Dormeiul $20, Charles Tyrwhitt $20 OR package deal!








[/IMG]

13. 
PRL 36" slight scuffing $10 > $8,
Coach belt 40" $25>$20>$15, 
Lacoste stretchy belt 38" $15>$10>$8








[/IMG]

*Southwick Blazer 43R
Recent label, Single vent, 2 Button, $30!









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Southwick Suit 42R POW?
Recent label, Double Vent, 3 Button $75!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Martin Dingman belt, size 36, which, as per the maker, makes it appropriate for someone who wears a size 34 trouser. This is the Livingston model:

The one on offer here is an earlier version that differs in that the keeper(s) is/are metal as opposed to leather and there is some tasteful, in my admittedly jaundiced view, engraving on the buckle. The engraved portion is on a spindle that rotates. This belt has, clearly, never been worn or buckled, and I checked very carefully. There are no marks whatsoever on any part of the leather or buckle--absolutely brand new with zero flaws. The retail price is $135. I'm asking $70 CONUS and will entertain offers.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> A Martin Dingman belt This is the Livingston model:


An eponymous belt... I will expect royalties!! :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> An eponymous belt... I will expect royalties!! :icon_jokercolor:


Don't hold your breath.

Kidding aside, Mrs. 32 thought it was really cool and encouraged me to keep it. Which means that it's either really cool or she is gently encouraging me to lose weight.


----------



## aglose

I have a 42 inch American Alligator Polo Ralph Lauren belt made for the brands 50th anniversary up for trade if anyone is interested. Really want a brown Alligator belt in a 36-38. If not, then I will entertain offers and can provide pics to anyone who is interested.

Also available is a Southwick dark navy Blazer tagged 46xl. Single vent with Southwick emblem buttons. Message if interested and I can supply pics and measurements.


----------



## red_shift

Just wanted to post that I had an excellent experience with drlivingston on an eBay auction for Bill's shorts in seersucker. It was the epitome of what I've come to appreciate from members of this forum.


----------



## Chevo

Some of us would love to know his ebay ID so we can bid on his excellent items!


red_shift said:


> Just wanted to post that I had an excellent experience with drlivingston on an eBay auction for Bill's shorts in seersucker. It was the epitome of what I've come to appreciate from members of this forum.


----------



## Odradek

Chevo said:


> Some of us would love to know his ebay ID so we can bid on his excellent items!


Here you go....https://www.ebay.com/usr/mensaman-us


----------



## Takai

And Vinyleacademics latest package that he sent me arrived yesterday and was in the condition as described. This is probably the second favorite Hermes tie in my collection.


----------



## vinylacademics

Takai said:


> And Vinyleacademics latest package that he sent me arrived yesterday and was in the condition as described. This is probably the second favorite Hermes tie in my collection.


good stuff! i would've never worn it but it was an awesome tie!


----------



## vinylacademics

not sure if anyone in here has a trad girlfriend that would appreciate this...but it's awesome.

Ralph Lauren made in USA tweed blazer. Women's size 8. Patch pockets, 3 buttons. *$23 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## Christophe

Gentlemen,

I need some quick black tie help. Does anyone have a (cheaper) black satin cummerbund? Also, a black satin self-tie bow and patent lace-ups (approx 8.5 or 9D) would be great too, but less necessary. I can do Paypal or a trade, as I have lots of things that I've been meaning to list here but never get around to it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jovan

Christophe, not sure about inexpensive cummerbunds or patent leather balmorals (which I assume you're getting instead of bluchers), but inexpensive bow ties can be found at The Tie Bar for $15 each. They have regular butterfly, pointed end, and slim straight end shapes available in black satin.


----------



## maltimad

Updates.



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration today a few assorted items, and all prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) American Living Large-Scale Check Jacket, Size Medium*
> 
> American Living is the dearly departed JCPenney house brand that was designed and produced by Ralph Lauren. As-new condition, no flaws that I can see. More importantly, no musty odor - just a nice, clean no-smell smell. Nice-feeling wool-blend fabric in a striking pattern. Black inner lining. Good weight for transitional spring/fall weather, or for steady winter use in warmer latitudes. Slash hip pockets and zippered chest pocket outside, two chest pockets inside. Side-tab adjusters at the waist. Throat latch, and two-button adjustable wrist cuffs. Overall looks and vibes of a cross between a Pendleton shirt and a Filson Mackinaw jacket. Nowhere near as heavy as the latter, of course. Solidly-made and constructed, nonetheless.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22.5 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19 inches
> Sleeve (from shoulder to wrist cuff): 26.5 inches
> Length: 27 inches*
> 
> Pricing: $20.00 *
> 
> *2)* *Stafford Prep Quilted 5-Button Vest, Size Large (would work for a Medium as well, please see measurements)
> 
> *New with tags. Obviously unused. Rich navy blue color. Diamond-quilted front. Four pockets, five buttons. Adjustable belt in the back. Cotton front. Back is a lighter-weighty silky fabric. The perfect extra layer under more casual/country jackets or coats. Unusual and useful piece for sure. I don't believe I've ever seen one in person in this color, certainly not new.
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 15.5 inches
> Front Length: 26.75 inches
> Back Length: 23.5 inches
> 
> *Pricing: $22.00*
> 
> *3)* *Polo Ralph Lauren Cashmere Sweater Vest, Size Medium:* Sold, thanks!
> 
> *4) Grant Thomas Two-Ply Cashmere Sweater, Size Medium: *Sold, thanks!
> 
> *5) **Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy Cords, Size 35 x 30, Forward Pleats, THICK, plush fabric.*
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren corduroy trousers, in a rare-ish BURGUNDY color, in a definitely rare double FORWARD pleat cut. 5x30, with no cuffs (please check measurements). Cut name is 'Andrew', and the fabric is a robust 8 wale corduroy. Beautiful pants in mint condition, and to my judgment, much nicer than current new offerings. They're not quite my size; otherwise they wouldn't be here. In the photos, please ignore the random white spots. They don't exist on the trousers in real-life. No flaws to the fabric that I can see. Color is actually pretty true to what you see (or at least I see, on my monitor) in the pictures.
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 35 inches
> Inseam: 30 inches
> Front Rise: 13 inches
> Back Rise: 19 inches
> 
> *Pricing:* *$21.50*
> 
> *6) Oakton Chocolate Brown Full-Brogued Oxfords, Size 10 D, Brand-new heels: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Some non-clothing items for your consideration. All prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) Six (6) sets of cufflinks:* SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2) Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutter: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *3) Waterman Hemisphere Ballpoint Pen and Mechanical Pencil Set
> *
> Usual Waterman quality. Made in France, VERY smooth writing, solidly made, etc. I'm selling this on behalf of a relative. This is an older set, but unused, so I feel comfortable in calling it NOS. The same set IS still available today: .
> 
> Retail pricing would be between $80.00 and $100.00 just about everywhere, I believe.
> 
> Satin finished stainless steel. SOLID feeling, but lightweight. I usually find most nicer or higher-end pens a little too ostentatious, but not this set. It gives off a look of definite quality, but in a very subtle, tasteful way. The ballpoint pen is, of course, refillable - and the pencil uses .5mm lead (at least one stick is pre-loaded). The box makes for a very nice presentation. Please note that it has just a few pinpoint dings and a light scratch on the inner cushion (the picture makes it look far worse than it actually is), but nothing that would make it unsuitable to gift. It would make an ideal present for a new graduate come May, or a nice lifetime-use purchase for yourself.
> 
> *
> 
> Pricing: $52.00 *(at least $27.00 off retail)
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan

*Brand New Never Worn Loake McQueen and Herring Oakley in Size 11 US*

Selling a brand new never work Loake McQueen in size 10 F UK. Purchased this from herrings and they just did not fit right. Figured it would be better to sell here than return shipping. Shoes are brown, Goodyear welter with leather heel. Currently retails at Herrings for $220 US + $30 shipping to US. Will sell for $125 CONUS.

Second pair is another brand new never worn brown pair of Herring shoes, Oakley model with rubber sole in size 44F (I'm a 10.5 and these are too big, more like a size 11 US medium width). Will sell this pair for $70 CONUS.

Please note I was unable to upload all of my pictures so PM me if you'd like to see pics of the Herring Oakley.

[HR][/HR]


----------



## vinylacademics

Ben Silver repp stripe. *$17 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*


----------



## vinylacademics

drops! need these to go so feel free to offer!



vinylacademics said:


> Have a couple of POW suits to sell.
> 
> Southwick POW with a light red windowpane pattern. Center-vented, fully lined, darted. Flat-front pants, cuffed. Untagged size. *SOLD!*
> 
> Jacket: 17.5" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 21" P2P, 24" sleeves with +1" under cuff.
> Pants: 17" waist, 29" inseam.
> 
> Up next:
> 
> Norman Hilton POW suit with a light blue windowpane. 3/2 roll, center-vented and half-lined! Very soft shoulders and undarted! Flat-front pants, cuffed. Tagged 43R. *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> Jacket: 19" S2S, 31" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 23.5" sleeves with +1" to let out
> Pants: 17.5" waist, 28" inseam, 1.5" cuffs, 3" to let out in waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in either suit, I can PM more pictures. Didn't want to blow up the thread with a ton of big pics. Sorry if they're too big.


----------



## Takai

Drops


Takai said:


> Time for the first round O' Sale stuff. All prices include priority shipping CONUS, and feel free to shoot me offers, or trades.
> 
> Third up: Alden for BB Shell Wingtips 9.5C
> 
> The Good: Really everything, these are fantastic shoes
> The Bad: I am quite hesitant to sell these as I wear them often and would prefer to swap them for some of a smaller size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These can be had for 150$, or trade, buy price is high due to the above reasons.
> 
> Last up for shoes: AE Macneils, c80's-ish 10.5B
> The good: Built like tanks, and still have plenty of life left in them
> Bad: These have been worn like tanks and show a few scars, also will need new soles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These can be had for 20$
> 
> AE Nashua 9EEE
> The Good: Shoes are in great shape, plenty of tread left on the tires
> The Bad: They're EEE Size so quite large on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take these home today for only 30$
> Also these
> 
> 
> L-R NWT RT Carmel BOC XL (Sold), NWOT BB XL(20$), Ted Baker(10$), Ike Behar(5$)
> 
> Braces:
> 
> Trafalgar- 10$


Would anyone be interested in a beat old pair of Burgundy Calf Alden LHS? I am finally replacing mine with a nice shell pair that will hopefully fit me better than these. These are 9.5 AA/B, and I'll send them off for cost of shipping if anyone wants them. If not, they'll go to goodwill from whence they came.


----------



## DonCiccio

Just wanted to post a big THANK YOU to GHo for six very fine shirts in impeccable condition. Thanks for a super smooth international transaction! An extra thanks for the extra shirt you threw in  

Skickat från min GT-N7000 via Tapatalk


----------



## rsgordon

Takai said:


> Drops
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a beat old pair of Burgundy Calf Alden LHS? I am finally replacing mine with a nice shell pair that will hopefully fit me better than these. These are 9.5 AA/B, and I'll send them off for cost of shipping if anyone wants them. If not, they'll go to goodwill from whence they came.


Would love - let me know about shipping


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops...offers welcome esp on multiples.*

*Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' madras 3/2 sack - 40R
*Absolutely gorgeous and like-new. 
17.75" shoulders
21.5" pit to pit
23" sleeves (+2.5")
30" length BOC
*Asking *$60* > $50 shipped USPS Priority*

**

*~40S 3/2 sack tweed by "Juliard - The Aristocrat of Sportcoats."
*-60's collegiate cut with narrow lapels, partially lined, and a hook vent. A beautiful chocolate brown herringbone. Top lapel button a little loose otherwise no issues.
18" shoulders
21" pit to pit
23.5" sleeves (+2.25")
29" BOC
*Asking *$39 *> $35* *shipped USPS Priority
*


*Ralph Lauren Polo repp ties
*Ties 4 and 5 remain. Drop to *$10 each or both for $15*. Shipped USPS First Class. All are in great condition.

1. CLAIMED
2. CLAIMED
3. CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide (keeper loose on one side.)
5. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide



*
Pintail Carousel Horses emblematic tie
*3.25" wide, poly. No issues.
*Asking $10 shipped USPS First Class
*


Chippmunk Fish Emblematic
*Asking $10 shipped USPS Priority
*
*
J Crew Emblematic tie - station wagons 
*3.5" wide, made in Italy. Silk.
*Asking *$15 *>**$12.50 shipped USPS First Class.
*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Price drop, and all offers entertained...



32rollandrock said:


> A Martin Dingman belt, size 36, which, as per the maker, makes it appropriate for someone who wears a size 34 trouser. This is the Livingston model:
> 
> The one on offer here is an earlier version that differs in that the keeper(s) is/are metal as opposed to leather and there is some tasteful, in my admittedly jaundiced view, engraving on the buckle. The engraved portion is on a spindle that rotates. This belt has, clearly, never been worn or buckled, and I checked very carefully. There are no marks whatsoever on any part of the leather or buckle--absolutely brand new with zero flaws. The retail price is $135. I'm asking $50 CONUS and will entertain offers.


----------



## imme

Christophe said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I need some quick black tie help. Does anyone have a (cheaper) black satin cummerbund? Also, a black satin self-tie bow and patent lace-ups (approx 8.5 or 9D) would be great too, but less necessary. I can do Paypal or a trade, as I have lots of things that I've been meaning to list here but never get around to it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


JCPenney and Men's Warehouse both had "black tie" boxed sets (pleated shirt, black bow tie, cummerbund, and possibly studs) for under $30 when I checked them out last month.


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

$45-->$40 Samuelsohn Navy Blazer 46R Standard Issue Navy blazer. Fully canvassed and made from LP 130s fabric. Two Buttons and a center vent. Clean all over. No stains or holes.

Chest 24
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 31 
Sleeve 24 +1.5

https://postimg.org/image/6fqh8edwz/ https://postimg.org/image/jenoxo99v/ https://postimg.org/image/7fc6qd3oz/

$40-->$35 Corbin of Huntington Sportcoat 40R/S A great spring/summer coat. The fabric is probably 100% silk but it is not tagged. The coat is fully canvassed, fully lined, has terrific natural shoulders, a center vent and two buttons. Clean with no stains or holes

Chest 21.25
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30.25

https://postimg.org/image/fel4z686r/ https://postimg.org/image/b6qcqf6r7/

$45-->$40 Daniel Cremieux by HSM 39R Not strictly Trad, but a nice functional piece. LP Wool in Sky Blue with a tan windowpane. Two buttons and side vents. Also swelled edges on the lapels and front. The coat is fully lined. Clean with no holes or stains.

Chest 21
Shoulders 18
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5 + 1.5

https://postimg.org/image/k4b2nrz77/

1. $22-->$20 Carolina Belt 36 - Made in USA Appears to be unworn. No wear to the leather or holes.
2. $15-->$13 NWT Mackinlay Modern Wool Tie Made in Scotland 3.75" Wide
3. $15-->$13 NWT MacIntyre Hunting Wool Tie Made in Scotland 3.5" Wide

https://postimg.org/image/wmw9i3lkj/ https://postimg.org/image/sf1h9ck4z/ https://postimg.org/image/l7v6zqjub/


----------



## Takai

I cant find my Tape, but I figured I'd throw this up in the mean time

BB F07 Madison POW Made in Canada; Tagged 48L

40$ Shipped Conus obo/trade



https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/DSC_1535_zpsc97ade4c.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/DSC_1537_zps272e1787.jpg


----------



## gamma68

The blue OCBD has been claimed, but the twill shirt is still available...



gamma68 said:


> *Lands' End Rugged Twill shirt*
> Two button-flap chest pockets
> Must-iron
> Flawless condition
> Tagged M 15-15-1/2
> Measures 16" collar, 34.25" sleeve
> 
> *Asking $22>>$19>>$15 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Lands' End Supima Hyde Park Oxford* *Cloth shirt*
> Must-iron, appears to be traditional fit
> Classic blue
> Flawless condition
> Tagged 17-34
> Measures 17" collar, 33.5" sleeve
> 
> *CLAIMED
> *


----------



## LouB

I saw similar sets at a Burlington Coat factory the other day. Branded as "Bill Blass" and contained studs and links. Under $30, as well.



imme said:


> JCPenney and Men's Warehouse both had "black tie" boxed sets (pleated shirt, black bow tie, cummerbund, and possibly studs) for under $30 when I checked them out last month.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I know this may seem blasphemous to some, but I really like LL Beans non-iron OCDBs. The fit is perfect, I like the material, and they have a good collar roll. If anyone sees any in 16.5/36 while thifting, I would buy them in a heartbeat. I am specifically looking for white, ecru, and almost any pattern.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This arrived today and is magnificent. VA has good stuff.



vinylacademics said:


> Okay, let's try this again:
> 
> Norman Hilton 3/2 roll, center-vented, partially-lined SC. Haven't seen a Hilton like this before! Tagged 46R. *SOLD!*
> 
> 19.25" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 23.75" P2P, 24.5" Sleeves


----------



## WillBarrett

Fiddlermatt said:


> I know this may seem blasphemous to some, but I really like LL Beans non-iron OCDBs. The fit is perfect, I like the material, and they have a good collar roll. If anyone sees any in 16.5/36 while thifting, I would buy them in a heartbeat. I am specifically looking for white, ecru, and almost any pattern.


I picked up a white in my size a few weeks back, and I love it. I'd be willing to be a few at retail.


----------



## vinylacademics

These have to go!

Like-new pair of Bass Weejuns. Size 14D. As you can see by the soles and the heels...they have barely been worn! No creasing in the uppers, either. Great shoes. *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*


----------



## AshScache

Two pair black AE Mcallisters in 12 eee coming shortly...

Also purchased about 12 Zegna ties. Was going to go straight to eBay but if anyone I'd interested, pipe up! Other stuff too--I haven't been on here much in March (too many trials and such) but can't wait to share what's been piling up in my spare room!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Haven't posted much recently, but today, we settle all things!

First up, are the shoes. Alden's and AE's. All in good condition, defects as noted. The fantastic thing about these shoes are the soles and heels: all have a TON of life left in them.

As a reminder, I prefer paypal personal payment, ship only priority mail, and do my very best to ship the next business day.

Very open to offers.

1). ALLEN EDMONDS McAllister in 12 eee. $75 shipped in CONUS.





2). ALDEN black captoe oxfords in 10.5 C/E. $65 shipped in CONUS.

Small cut on rear heel of one of the shoes. Still a great pair of staple, shoes.







3). ALLEN EDMONDS Bradley split toe shoes, chili color, size 8D. $45 shipped in CONUS.






4). ALDEN brown captoe oxfords, size 10.5 E/C. $75 shipped in CONUS.

Similar to AE chili, great shoes,they've been worn, but they're still in great shape.






5) ALLEN EDMONDS Montgomery in size 9D. $50 shipped in CONUS.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylacademics

some ties for sale. $10 each shipped or 2 for $17, can talk prices on more.

PRL, Talbott, BB, BB, Daks










Land's End, BB, Jos A Bank red label, PRL










red Trafalgar braces, $17 shipped


----------



## AshScache

Next post: pants and belts

1) MURRAYS TOGGERY SHOP Nantucket Reds. 

Tagged 36x30. Flat front, cuffed hem.

Measure:
Waist: 18.5"
Inseam: 30.5" (1.5" cuffs)
Outseam: 42"




$20 shipped in CONUS.

2) CORBIN Scottish tartan's collection.

Two minor flaws, not visible from more than 6" away. Late in the season for these, but they're fantastic!

Flat front, plain cuffs.

Waist: 19.5"
Inseam: 33" (2" to let out)
Outseam: 43.5"

$20 shipped in CONUS.





Now belts...

3) tagged 36, surcingle emblematic belt with anchors.

$13 shipped in CONUS.




4) tagged 36, sailboats with spinnakers, surcingle emblematic belt.

$15 shipped in CONUS.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Non-navy blazers (offers very welcome!)

1) CABLE CAR CLOTHIERS spring check 3/2 roll blazer. 2 button cuffs, 1/4 lined, and made in the USA. No tagged size, measures:

P2P: 22"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length: 31.75"
Shoulder: 18"





$50 shipped in CONUS

2) H.FREEMAN light blue, 4 button cuffs, 2 button front, 3 patch pocket, fully lined blazer. Made in the USA. No tagged size, measures:

P2P: 22.75"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Length: 31.25"
Shoulder: 18.75"




$50 shipped in CONUS.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Corbin's are sold! And the chili Bradley's are actually 8 eee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zzdocxx

AshScache said:


> Also purchased about 12 Zegna ties. Was going to go straight to eBay but if anyone I'd interested, pipe up! Other stuff too--I haven't been on here much in March (too many trials and such) but can't wait to share what's been piling up in my spare room!


I'm in a tie shopping mode. I have a Zegna or two, I like the pattern, although they are kind of thinly made.

I prefer something a bit longer (I'm a little bit on the tall side) and thicker so I can make a substantial knot with just a four in hand.

I have a couple of Stefano Ricci that fit that description, I can't remember if they are supposed to be "7-fold" or not.

Also a Robert Talbott Best in Class that has those properties.

My Zegnas are nice patterns, but rather thin, so I have to tie a Pratt Shelby and leave not much of a tail on the small end. Same goes for a few grenadines I have, from Tyrwhitt and I can't remember where else -- Chipp, that's it. The Tyrwhitts are OK but not great, the Chipps are nice solids but again could be longer and thicker for a knot which suits me better.

I'd be interested in seeing what you've got in the Zegna at any rate, if you post the pics.

-- also -- I'm a 48L usually in American suits and I think a 50L in Italian, those are few and far between here and on ebay but anyway just thought I'd mention it.

Cheers!


----------



## AshScache

zzdocxx said:


> I'm in a tie shopping mode. I have a Zegna or two, I like the pattern, although they are kind of thinly made.
> 
> I prefer something a bit longer (I'm a little bit on the tall side) and thicker so I can make a substantial knot with just a four in hand.
> 
> I have a couple of Stefano Ricci that fit that description, I can't remember if they are supposed to be "7-fold" or not.
> 
> Also a Robert Talbott Best in Class that has those properties.
> 
> My Zegnas are nice patterns, but rather thin, so I have to tie a Pratt Shelby and leave not much of a tail on the small end. Same goes for a few grenadines I have, from Tyrwhitt and I can't remember where else -- Chipp, that's it. The Tyrwhitts are OK but not great, the Chipps are nice solids but again could be longer and thicker for a knot which suits me better.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing what you've got in the Zegna at any rate, if you post the pics.
> 
> -- also -- I'm a 48L usually in American suits and I think a 50L in Italian, those are few and far between here and on ebay but anyway just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 10835


PM sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylacademics

Some pants and a SC up for sale as well. I will condense them all from now on! Sorry for being so scatterbrained!

Pants are $20 shipped per pair.

Brooks Bros Milano Chinos. Yellow, flat-front, uncuffed. 17" waist, 27" inseam










Bill's Khaki's dark tan/light brown, flat-front, cuffed. 18" waist, 31" inseam. *Sold!*

Bill's Khaki's M2 Brown, flat-front, uncuffed. 17" waist, 28.5" inseam










Bill's Khaki's CM1, Brown, flat-front, Uncuffed. 18" waist, 31" inseam










Aquascutum blue tweed. Tagged 43R. Triple Norfolk-like button-pockets. Single-vent, fully lined. *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*21.5" p2p, 25" sleeves, 30" boc, 18.5" shoulders


----------



## drlivingston

That is a beautiful Aquascutum, VA!


----------



## vinylacademics

drlivingston said:


> That is a beautiful Aquascutum, VA!


Appreciate it. My crappy picture doesn't do it justice. If it's not sold by the time I'm off work I'll take better ones!


----------



## zzdocxx

Yes that is a cool jacket.

VA, I just realized, I think I stumbled across a couple of your listings on ebay, looking at Ricci ties. (?)


----------



## vinylacademics

zzdocxx said:


> Yes that is a cool jacket.
> 
> VA, I just realized, I think I stumbled across a couple of your listings on ebay, looking at Ricci ties. (?)


Not I. I have a Zegna tie, those Trafalgar braces and a pair of Luciano Barbera silk/bamboo pants up on ebay at the moment and that's all.


----------



## zzdocxx

Yup you are right, it was someone called "GoldRecords", at the bottom of the description was a long description of the cleaning process the records had undergone, etc etc.

Memory playing tricks on me again!


----------



## Monocle

Good morning Gents,

A couple of things. All "shipped US and Main territories.

1. Hunting Horn (silk and wool?) possibly navy blazer with contrasting white buttons. See the texture of it. It is a summer weight jacket sized 38R, with no content tag. Open patch pocket style. Single vent. Four button cuffs. The drop is 14.5" A simple blazer with lots of appeal. Asking *$24.00* W20 p2p L30 boc Shoulder18 Sleeve24



2. Leather Man Nautical Surcingle and leather Belt. Size 42 *$12.00 FCM *(not pitting in photo, I scraped off some dust there)
3. Trafalgar brown Squires Suede Belt. A tad bit of pitting on buckle not terrible. Still a very usable casual belt. Size 36 *$20.00 FCM*


:icon_study:


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks OCBDs, all clean, all ready to go, but with some slight shrinkage here and there as noted. $20 shipped each in USA; will combine shipping if you buy more than one.

1. Blue 1818 made in Jamaica, collar is 16.25 now, sleeves 33



2. Ecru 1818 USA, 16.25 x 33



3. White Makers USA, 16.5 x 32.5, previous owner's name on rectangular label



4. Blue uni, Makers rectangular label, USA, as tagged



5. Blue uni, Makers red label, USA, 16.25 x 32.75


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Slacks - Waist 37"*

*Prices includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Slacks, Only 2 Colors Remaining - Waist 37"*

Click pics for larger view.

Growing up, we called pants like this "slacks" - they aren't dress pants, but they aren't
casual chinos either. They are slacks! :thumbs-up:

This is what dad would wear on the golf course or to a summer evening cocktail party...

The labels on these pants are a clue to their age. Brooks hasn't used those yellow
labels in decades. The lack of content or cleaning instruction tags is another indicator
to the vintage of these pants. These are Old School Brooks Brothers!

*Red*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a handful of times.
Lightweight Wool Blend in a Plain Weave; Made in ?? (More than likely USA)
*TAGGED: None*
Waist: 37" +1", rear split in waistband
Inseam: 33", no cuffs
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, Left w/button
*PRICE: $25*

*Green*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a handful of times.
Lightweight Wool Blend in a Plain Weave; Made in ?? (More than likely USA)
*TAGGED: None*
Waist: 37" +1", rear split in waistband
Inseam: 33", no cuffs
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, Left w/button
*PRICE: $25*

*Tan*

*PRICE: SOLD*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Let's try these again...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Plain Navy w/Embroidered Whales - Size 34*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; maybe washed a handful of times.
> 100% Cotton lightweight plain weave; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 34x30* "Hudson"
> Waist: 35" +1", rear split in waistband
> Inseam: 30", no cuffs
> Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *New With Tags*
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
> Waist: 39"
> Inseam: 30"
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## AshScache

Three blue blazers to offer:

Make me an offer to get these out of my house.


1) BROOKS BROTHERS Brooksgate 3/2 roll navy blazer-- approx 41.

Really nice shape, 3/2 roll, sack cut, 2 button cuffs, fully lined, 2 patch pockets, and made in the USA.

P2P: 22:5"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24.25"
Shoulders: 18.75"

Asking $50 shipped in CONUS.


Great buttons too....

2) Britches of Georgetown navy blazer--approx 39.

2 button front, 3 button cuffs. Fully lined. Nice soft wool. Really neat buttons--I think I figured they were from the 139th field artillery regimen, based on the motto "arma pacis fulcra" (peace through strength). Made in USA. Measures:

P2P: 20.5"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 24"
Shoulders: 17.5"

Asking $40, shipped in CONUS.






3) Mis pressed 3/2 GANT flannel blazer.

This was mis pressed and needs some TLC to get that tradly roll back. Hence the asking price. Really, just make me mail it to you. Sack cut, 2 button cuffs, 1/4 lined.

P2P: 21"
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 25.75"
Shoulders: 18"


Asking $20.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

1) JAB made in USA 3/2 navy poplin suit--approx 40.

This is the real deal, a made in the USA navy poplin sack from when JAB made decent clothes. It's been cleaned a bit, but still has some life in it. 2 button cuffs, 1/2 lined. Flat front trousers, uncuffed hem.

Asking $45 shipped in CONUS.

P2P: 22"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25.25"
Shoulders: 18.5"

Waist: 17.75" (+2")
Inseam: 30.5" (+3")
Outseam: 42"







2) Shawl collar tuxedo --approx 39/40.

I know everyone says that formalwear can be a tough flip, but....here's one I just couldn't leave in the store. Shawl collar, made in the USA, satin lapel and pant stripe, very subtly darted. pleated trousers with a split waist, and, just to confirm the quality of the garment is the fact that the rear brace buttons are on the outside of the trousers! This is not just another tuxedo! Black (at least that's what my wife and I concluded--one picture makes it look like very dark blue, but in matters of color, I defer to her eye.

P2P: 21.5"
Length: 30.75"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Shoulders: 18"

Waist: 16.5"
Inseam: 30" (+2.5")
Outseam: 42.75"

Asking $60.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Updates and a pair of shoes I forgot.

Tartan trousers, black Aldens, h.freeman all sold and packed to go out tomorrow.

Nantucket reds spoken for but not paid.

Forgot about these:

9.5D Nettleton pebble grain wingtip bluchers. Best color comparison is AE's walnut. Nice thick soles (they've been resoled), a ton left in the heels. These aren't new old stock but they seem to be in pretty great shape. Make me ship them to you for $50 in the CONUS.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alric

Do you have measurements for the tux and Gant blazer?
Thanks!


----------



## Garasaki

I snagged this off ebay last week. I was really excited about it. I love the color. It showed up, I was even more excited about it, the color is just so great.

I put it on and it looks like a halter top on me! I looked at the 24" length measurement on ebay and thought "boy that can't be right...". Well, it was.

So this would be a great find for someone who is on the shorter side of things...

Brooks Brothers Wool orange (pumpkin) V neck sweater. Tagged size M Medium. 21" pit to pit, 24" length. Fuzziness (I think it's called "piling" ?) is present although I don't think it is a negative on this sweater. Also throwing in a soft, red v neck sweater vest, tag removed, that is similar in length.

$20 shipped



    

Corbin Tweed, 40R ish
$20

3 roll 2, no darts
Pit to pit 21"
Waist 19.75"
Sleeve 24"
Shoulder seam to seam 18.5"
BoC 30.5"
Single vent


----------



## AshScache

alric said:


> Do you have measurements for the tux and Gant blazer?
> Thanks!


Added; sorry about that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EngProf

*Shawl collar tux.*



AshScache said:


> 2) Shawl collar tuxedo --approx 39/40.
> 
> P2P: 21.5"
> Length: 30.75"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 18"
> 
> Waist: 16.5"
> Inseam: 30" (+2.5")
> Outseam: 42.75"


Sure about that P2P? Everything else suggests something smaller.


----------



## rsgordon

EngProf said:


> Sure about that P2P? Everything else suggests something smaller.


Not so sure about that.... though I assure you that I am hopeful


----------



## vinylacademics

Okay, so, due to being suspended from work for a week(long story), I'll need to sell a lot of stuff!

Shirts/sweaters. $18 shipped each or 2 for $30 shipped.

Brooks Brothers burnt orange merino wool sweater, size XL










J. Crew 100% shetland wool sweater. Size L










Brooks Brothers yellow button-down. Size L










Sulka blue houndstooth. Made in USA. MOP buttons, great detailing. Size M *SOLD!*

Ted Baker London L/S button-down. Size 3.










Eton L/S button-down. Size 16.5 x 34.










Gitman Bros size 15.5 x 33










J. Press feathercord. Size L.










Robert Talbott Carmel tattersall. Size 17.5 x 35.










Robert Talbott Carmel plain white. Size 17.5 x 35










J Peterman & Co blue/green OCBD. Color on this is hard to pin down...but it's amazing. Size XL










Gitman Bros white OCBD. Size 16.5 x 33










Hickey Freeman for Nordstrom broadcloth L/S button-down. Size 17.5 x 35










Hickey Freeman Sport L/S button-down. Size XL










Much more shirts available but mostly non-trad staples like Zegna, Brioni, Dolce & Gabbana and the like. Feel free to PM me if interested in any brands such as those. Mostly bigger sizes(17-17.5 necks) but a few smaller ones. Thanks!


----------



## vinylacademics

The rest of the flat-front pants I have for sale. Will probably not post pleated as I don't think you guys are into those!

Pants are $18 shipped each, $30 shipped for 2 pair.

Brooks Brothers 100% cotton khakis, uncuffed, flat-front: 18" waist, 31" inseam










Brooks Brothers Makers gray wool trousers, flat-front, uncuffed: 17.5" waist, 29" inseam










J. Press wool tuxedo pants, flat-front, uncuffed: 17" waist, 30" inseam










J Crew wool herringbone trousers, flat-front, uncuffed: 16" waist, 31" inseam










PRL cotton khakis, flat-front, uncuffed: 17.5" waist, 19" inseam










Corbin cotton pincords, flat-front, uncuffed: 19.5" waist, 28" inseam










J Crew cotton yellow chinos, flat-front, uncuffed: 18" waist, 29" inseam


----------



## vinylacademics

SC's will be coming, whenever I get around to photographing and measuring all of these:


















Mostly Brooks Brothers, Samuelsohn, Hickey Freeman and Oxxford...with some tweeds thrown in for good measure! If anyone needs anything specific feel free to PM me and I'll see what I have that fits you or your wants, thanks!


----------



## AshScache

Rsgordon and engprof : I measured again. The P2P is 21.5".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

AshScache said:


> Rsgordon and engprof : I measured again. The P2P is 21.5".


Measure twice, list once.


----------



## EngProf

AshScache said:


> Rsgordon and engprof : I measured again. The P2P is 21.5".


Sorry to have put you to the trouble. Sorrier to have to pass on the tux, but at least Rsgordon and I won't be fighting over it, all duded up in our dress shirts and cummerbunds.


----------



## zzdocxx

48L here, VA.


----------



## jogowill

A fine shirt I purchased from* TweedyDon*. It is excellent, just a little snug on my neck (I'm closer to a 16, I'm coming to realize). Condition and CONUS asking price are unchanged. TD's original post is below. (I hope you don't mind my stealing your intellectual property, Tweedy!). Offers welcome. *Note: Cuffs are French/double.*

Paul Stuart. 15.5-34. Excellent condition--just back from laundering! $18


----------



## AshScache

AshScache said:


> Updates and a pair of shoes I forgot.
> 
> Tartan trousers, black Aldens, h.freeman all sold and packed to go out tomorrow.
> 
> Nantucket reds spoken for but not paid.
> 
> Forgot about these:
> 
> 9.5D Nettleton pebble grain wingtip bluchers. Best color comparison is AE's walnut. Nice thick soles (they've been resoled), a ton left in the heels. These aren't new old stock but they seem to be in pretty great shape. Make me ship them to you for $50 in the CONUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

$35--->$30 Arnold Brandt Corduroy Sport Coat 40R Chocolate Brown in a 90/10 Cotton and Cashmere blend. 3/2.5 and side vented. Fully lined and in great condition. No stains or holes. Tagged as a 40R and the measurements are...

Chest 21.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.75
Sleeve 25

https://postimg.org/image/wm5izbm5v/ https://postimg.org/image/9ahfa87w3/


----------



## Jfrazi2

Vinylacademics,

What do you have in a 44L?


----------



## vinylacademics

Jfrazi2 said:


> Vinylacademics,
> 
> What do you have in a 44L?


trying to make a list tonight! have a lot to get to. feel free to PM me and i'll respond accordingly!


----------



## Jfrazi2

thanks


----------



## 32rollandrock

Does anyone have a navy blazer in a 50-52R?

There's a chap in Arizona who is preparing for a wedding on the cheap. His groomsmen are wearing navy blazers and khakis and he made a post awhile back hoping to acquire some blazers. He's down to needing two. I'm supplying the 44R and he needs the larger size to make things complete. Doesn't matter if it's darted, sack, three buttons or two. Just needs to be navy.

I think that this is really great--I see so many young couples spending way too much on nuptials when they could be saving for a house or somesuch. Anyone who would do this has, I think, their head screwed on right and so I think that it would be nice to help out. I'm sending him my jacket for postage cost. If anyone can help out, get in touch with me and let's make it happen.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> Does anyone have a navy blazer in a 50-52R?
> 
> There's a chap in Arizona who is preparing for a wedding on the cheap. His groomsmen are wearing navy blazers and khakis and he made a post awhile back hoping to acquire some blazers. He's down to needing two. I'm supplying the 44R and he needs the larger size to make things complete. Doesn't matter if it's darted, sack, three buttons or two. Just needs to be navy.
> 
> I think that this is really great--I see so many young couples spending way too much on nuptials when they could be saving for a house or somesuch. Anyone who would do this has, I think, their head screwed on right and so I think that it would be nice to help out. I'm sending him my jacket for postage cost. If anyone can help out, get in touch with me and let's make it happen.


This is awesome and in the best spirit of the forum. Alas, I don't have anything that large to pass on.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> This is awesome and in the best spirit of the forum. Alas, I don't have anything that large to pass on.


And you were my prime target. Darn.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'll check my thrift shop tomorrow


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Some of these shirts have incorrect size labels sewn in so I am giving the neck / sleeve / P2P and ignoring the sport shirt SMLXL sizing. These shirts are all made in the USA by Brooks Brothers for these other labels. Click to enlarge.

Club Monaco Spread Collar White with Blue Check. 15-31.75 P2P 18.75, 15.25- 32.5 P2P 19.5, 15.5-33.5 P2P 20. *$39*


Club Monaco Pink OCBD. 14.5-31 P18.75. *$42*
Club Monaco Blue University Stripe OCBD. 14.5-31 P18, 15-32 P19. *$44*


Jack Spade Pinpoint Oxford Cloth Button Down, White and Blue Stripe. 16.5-36 P21.75, 17-36 P21, 17-36 P22.5, 17.5-36 P23.5, 18-37 P24.5. * $45.*


Epaulet White w Blue and Purple Stripe Cutaway Collar. Thomas Mason fabric. 16-35 P22. *$39*
Epaulet White OCBD with Blue underside of collar. 16-34.5 P21. *$48.*


Epaulet Thomas Mason White Purple Check Button Down. 16-35 P21.5. *$45*
Epaulet Thomas Mason White Blue Check Cutaway Collar 15.5-34 P21.75. *$45*


----------



## Barnavelt

There have been a lot of trousers for sale as of late, so here is my contribution


















Brooks Brothers "Elliot Advantage Chino" labeled 38x30
-Double forward pleats, 100% cotton
-Waist 19 (no room to let out), Rise 12, Inseam 29 w/ 1.5 inch cuffs
-Excellent condition; I think worn once
-Asking $25 CONUS


















JAB "Stays Cool" Seersucker labeled 32x30
-Double forward pleats, 100% cotton
-Waist 16 (1.5 to let out), Rise 11.5, Inseam 31 w/ 1.25 inch cuffs
-Excellent condition; nice details like white zipper, faux MOP buttons on the pockets
-Asking $25 CONUS


















Bill's Khakis M2, labeled 37 waist
-Flat front, 100% cotton made in USA of course
-Waist 18 (2 to let out), Rise 12, Inseam 30.75 w/ 1.25 inch cuffs
-Excellent condition
-Asking $25 CONUS


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Does anyone have a navy blazer in a 50-52R?
> 
> There's a chap in Arizona who is preparing for a wedding on the cheap. His groomsmen are wearing navy blazers and khakis and he made a post awhile back hoping to acquire some blazers. He's down to needing two. I'm supplying the 44R and he needs the larger size to make things complete. Doesn't matter if it's darted, sack, three buttons or two. Just needs to be navy.
> 
> I think that this is really great--I see so many young couples spending way too much on nuptials when they could be saving for a house or somesuch. Anyone who would do this has, I think, their head screwed on right and so I think that it would be nice to help out. I'm sending him my jacket for postage cost. If anyone can help out, get in touch with me and let's make it happen.


I will do my best to pick one up tomorrow. It shouldn't be that difficult. If someone else finds one first, so much the better.


----------



## vinylacademics

updated most of my sold items. SC's coming within the hour!


----------



## vinylacademics

some SC's to start with. still have quite a few to go through.

H Freeman spring/summer SC. 3/2 roll, center vent, partially lined. *$30 shipped
*
19" S2S, 31" BOC, 22.5" P2P, 25" sleeves with +1.25" to let out.










Saks 5th Ave/Alan Flusser silk/linen/cotton blend SC. Great color and pattern. Tagged 40L. Fully lined and center vented. *$28 shipped.

*20" S2S, 32" BOC, 22" P2P, 26" Sleeves










Tom James silk or silk blend windowpane SC. Center-vent and fully lined. Untagged but can tell it's silk by feel, just unsure if pure silk or blend. Untagged size. *$28 shipped*

18.5" S2S, 30.5" BOC, 22" P2P, 25" Sleeves with .75" to let out.










Thos A. David triple patch pocket tweed SC. 2 button, center-vent, suede elbow patches, partially lined. Untagged size, please see measurements! *$25 shipped*

17.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 20" P2P, 23.5" sleeves +1.5" to let out










remember, open to offers so please feel free to PM! I need to make space and downsize massively. Way more coming after I nap, I'm too sleepy for this!


----------



## plupy

Quick thanks to TweedyDon for a great Vintage Sero tartan shirt - perfectly packed & promptly shipped. Cheers, Jake


----------



## CMDC

On the lookout for 34 x 32 pants. I'm pretty set for khakis and corduroys. Especially interested in lighter weight wool (olive, grey, navy) as we enter the warmer months. Flat front.


----------



## Dmontez

Yet another great purchase from L-Feld, the price could not be beat, and the condition was even better than expected.


----------



## Stolz

I'm on the look out for BB slim fit 15-34 dress shirts in the $25 and under range if anyone comes across some. Pretty much any colors and patterns save yellow, orange or pink. Those colors are fine provided they are a highlight color.


----------



## red_shift

Bump and drops



red_shift said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm selling the items I've acquired that don't fit quite right and I have three pairs of Allen Edmonds today.
> 
> *AE Park Avenue balmorals - 10D - Merlot / Burgundy *
> Honestly I'd love to keep these but they are too narrow for me. I wasn't sure on the color before I bought them but now I want to always have a burgundy shoe in my rotation. They look great in full sun. No major imperfections, slight wear on the soles.
> $90 -> *$70 Shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cVHPn
> 
> 
> *AE Vernon wholecuts - 10D - Light brown*
> Again, a great shoe but too narrow for me in this size. I see a pair in my future though; the broughing makes me more comfortable than a plain wholecut which can look too bulbous. Slight damage on the top of each toe, take a look at the pictures in the album.
> $70->* $50 Shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0UXDT
> 
> 
> *
> AE Lombard shortwings - 10E - Walnut*
> Notice that these are a 10E, not a 10D like the other two sales. Entirely rubber sole and no major defects.
> $70->* $50 Shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/A7C43
> 
> 
> PM me if you would like more information and thanks for looking.


----------



## sbdivemaster

The Vintage BB slacks are all sold. Thanks!

Hump Day is one gigantic Bump Day...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Last Three Cooler Weather Coats...*
> 
> *Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*
> 
> *HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
> Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
> *TAGGED: 42R*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*
> 
> ******************************************
> *HSM Houndstooth w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*
> 
> The fabric is a tan and light brown houndstooth with several colors overlaid in a
> window pane pattern; Nice wool fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
> this jacket was made in 1987. This is the companion to the above sport coat.
> 
> Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
> Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
> seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
> It's a shame...
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - knotted leather buttons appear new!
> 2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap Pockets; 4 Button Cuffs;
> Leather knot buttons; Half Lining; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: N/A*
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 24.5" +.5"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*
> 
> ****************************************
> *Tweeds & Weeds Gray Mixed Weave Tweed Sport Coat*
> 
> Tweeds & Weeds was an old-school men's shop based in Kentfield (San Fran);
> they had shops in Santa Barbara and La Jolla (San Diego) as well. They closed
> sometime in 1988 or 1989.
> 
> The fabric is dappled with multiple colors woven into a gray based field;
> the weave is a mix of herringbone, twill, and barleycorn. Very interesting fabric!
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *VG Condition*; Only issue is small inkspots on the inside left pocket
> The largest spot is smaller than a dime - not visible from the outside at all.
> 3/2 No Darts; Fully Canvased; Single Vent; Patch Pockets w/Flaps;
> 3 Button Cuffs; Fully Lined; Made in USA; 100% Wool
> *TAGGED: NA* (42R-ish)
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23.5"
> Waist: 22.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +.75"
> *PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Spring is right around the corner...
> 
> This coat is in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
> collar points, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Adirondack Barn Coat - Blue*
> 
> These are slightly different than the LL Bean Field Coat - they are made
> with a lighter weight canvas shell, do not have the pork chop warmer
> pockets which act as the flaps to the lower patch pockets, and no patch
> chest pocket. Bean no longer sells these...
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; maybe washed a few times
> 100% Cotton Shell; Cotton Flannel Lining; Corduroy Collar/Cuffs; Nylon Sleeve Lining
> 2 Flap Pockets; Two Warmer Pockets; Articulated Elbows; Made in Thailand
> *TAGGED: M*
> P2P: 24"
> S2S: 21.5"
> C2C: 35", unrolled
> S2C: 25", unrolled; 2" corduroy cuff
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $35 > $30*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*
> 
> Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
> is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> *Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
> Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
> *TAGGED: 36*
> Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
> Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
> Made in USA!
> *PRICE: $18 > $15*
> I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
> for a new belt.
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
> pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*
> 
> *Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Brooks Brothers Plain Navy w/Embroidered Whales - Size 34*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; maybe washed a handful of times.
> 100% Cotton lightweight plain weave; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 34x30* "Hudson"
> Waist: 35" +1", rear split in waistband
> Inseam: 30", no cuffs
> Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9"
> Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *New With Tags*
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
> Waist: 39"
> Inseam: 30"
> Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
> *PRICE: $30*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
> 100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
> *TAGGED: 42x30*
> Waist: 43"
> Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
> Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
> On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
> Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
> *PRICE: $25*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*
> 
> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *Lightweight Fabric Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*
> 
> *All prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$18 each; 2 for $32; 3 for $45; 4 for $50!*
> 
> 
> *Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18**Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18**Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18**Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> *Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> *Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> *Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> *LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 24"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 36"
> *PRICE: $20 > $18*
> 
> 
> *$18 each; 2 for $32; 3 for $45; 4 for $50!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That Weeds and Tweeds is a fantastic jacket and my size, but Mrs. 32 has put me on no-more-jackets restriction. I've seen a few W&T jackets and they have all been marvelous, with beautiful soft shoulders, and it looks like it fits you pretty well. I don't know why you'd give it up if that's the case, but whoever ends up with it will be well pleased.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I need to send some boots to France. The cheapest USPS rate I could get is $52.10 (package weighs 5 pounds, nine ounces and is 17x11.5x6.5). Is it just me or does this seem awfully high?


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That Weeds and Tweeds is a fantastic jacket and my size, but Mrs. 32 has put me on no-more-jackets restriction. I've seen a few W&T jackets and they have all been marvelous, with beautiful soft shoulders, and it looks like it fits you pretty well. I don't know why you'd give it up if that's the case, but whoever ends up with it will be well pleased.


Weeds and Tweeds...






It was probably inadvertent, but gave me a chuckle.

It's a bit big on me - about an inch large in the shoulders and chest. The pair of HSM coats fit better, but there's just about zero opportunity to wear a SC or blazer in my life. I've got a blue blazer (the universal garment), and I haven't worn it in years.

I have a BB Brooksease charcoal pinstripe I purchased in the early 90's - wore it to quite a few /meetings/functions back then, but in the last 15 years, I wore it to my uncle's funeral at Arlington. I also wore it on Halloween during my first year in law school; again, everyone kept asking why I was wearing a suit (a couple of the younger cuties said, "Oh, you clean up nice." heh); my contracts prof walks in and says, "You're dressed as a lawyer for Halloween." LOL I've been meaning to list the Brooksease, but keep waffling...

I wore some chinos and a blue BB OCBD to a function recently and everyone kept asking me why I was so dressed up... frankly, it made me very uncomfortable. I know I should have more confidence, but I have some social anxiety issues.

With your endorsement, hopefully someone will pick up a great jacket and give it a new life.


----------



## imme

@32RR Wouldn't that meet the cutoff for the USPS flat rate global package? I don't remember, but just a thought.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> I need to send some boots to France. The cheapest USPS rate I could get is $52.10 (package weighs 5 pounds, nine ounces and is 17x11.5x6.5). Is it just me or does this seem awfully high?


It's not just you. However, for international shipping, that'll be the best rate you can find. 

(It's $45.86 if you buy the postage online.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

sbdivemaster said:


> Weeds and Tweeds...
> View attachment 10890
> It was probably inadvertent, but gave me a chuckle.
> 
> It's a bit big on me - about an inch large in the shoulders and chest. The pair of HSM coats fit better, but there's just about zero opportunity to wear a SC or blazer in my life. I've got a blue blazer (the universal garment), and I haven't worn it in years.
> 
> I have a BB Brooksease charcoal pinstripe I purchased in the early 90's - wore it to quite a few /meetings/functions back then, but in the last 15 years, I wore it to my uncle's funeral at Arlington. I also wore it on Halloween during my first year in law school; again, everyone kept asking why I was wearing a suit (a couple of the younger cuties said, "Oh, you clean up nice." heh); my contracts prof walks in and says, "You're dressed as a lawyer for Halloween." LOL I've been meaning to list the Brooksease, but keep waffling...
> 
> I wore some chinos and a blue BB OCBD to a function recently and everyone kept asking me why I was so dressed up... frankly, it made me very uncomfortable. I know I should have more confidence, but I have some social anxiety issues.
> 
> With your endorsement, hopefully someone will pick up a great jacket and give it a new life.


Sorry for the dyslexia.

I checked the flat rate, and it was more expensive, plus the box was too small, at least, the one they had online was too small. I won't let buyers dictate what size box to use, and they sometimes try in hopes of saving a dollar or two. Much better, I think, to pay a bit more, especially when footwear is involved, to ensure safe arrival. It was some major sticker shock. Shoes to Japan used to be $30. I suppose I'll find out sooner or later what that is now.


----------



## efdll

sbdivemaster said:


> Weeds and Tweeds...
> View attachment 10890
> It was probably inadvertent, but gave me a chuckle.
> 
> It's a bit big on me - about an inch large in the shoulders and chest. The pair of HSM coats fit better, but there's just about zero opportunity to wear a SC or blazer in my life. I've got a blue blazer (the universal garment), and I haven't worn it in years.
> 
> I have a BB Brooksease charcoal pinstripe I purchased in the early 90's - wore it to quite a few /meetings/functions back then, but in the last 15 years, I wore it to my uncle's funeral at Arlington. I also wore it on Halloween during my first year in law school; again, everyone kept asking why I was wearing a suit (a couple of the younger cuties said, "Oh, you clean up nice." heh); my contracts prof walks in and says, "You're dressed as a lawyer for Halloween." LOL I've been meaning to list the Brooksease, but keep waffling...
> 
> I wore some chinos and a blue BB OCBD to a function recently and everyone kept asking me why I was so dressed up... frankly, it made me very uncomfortable. I know I should have more confidence, but I have some social anxiety issues.
> 
> With your endorsement, hopefully someone will pick up a great jacket and give it a new life.


This is a sorry state of affairs. The attitude toward clothes you encounter, not your jacket, which I would snap up -- it's my size -- if I lived in a climate that allowed for tweeds -- I know where Capra's Shangri-La is, in a Hollywood studio pretending to be the Himalayas, but don't know what it stands for in your case. Chinos and a blue OCBD is dress-up; a generation ago, if those items were of a certain age and you rolled up your sleeves, you might have worn that to work in the yard. The curious thing is that banishing old dress codes, a suit at all times for gentlemen, we've acquired some just as strict, a suit at no times for gentlemen. If you don't conform you get called out. Of course, this forum works as a support group for those afflicted with social anxiety issues about dressing properly, but perhaps that's not enough for you. I feel your pain.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

32rollandrock said:


> I need to send some boots to France. The cheapest USPS rate I could get is $52.10 (package weighs 5 pounds, nine ounces and is 17x11.5x6.5). Is it just me or does this seem awfully high?


IIRC 5 lbs. is the weight at which international first class gets pricey.

I'll also recommend a flat rate box and buying online postage.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I need to send some boots to France. The cheapest USPS rate I could get is $52.10 (package weighs 5 pounds, nine ounces and is 17x11.5x6.5). Is it just me or does this seem awfully high?


I used eBay's shipping calculator and used zip code 62704 (somewhere in Springfield). It gave me an online rate of $44.39 for USPS Priority International. If you can somehow get the package down to 4lbs. you can use USPS International First Class and it would only cost $35.06.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I used eBay's shipping calculator and used zip code 62704 (somewhere in Springfield). It gave me an online rate of $44.39 for USPS Priority International. If you can somehow get the package down to 4lbs. you can use USPS International First Class and it would only cost $35.06.


I think that may be the online rate. I use counter service, when I use USPS at all these days. I've largely switched to UPS. Much cheaper, at least in part because I get a discount rate via my wife's firm. Also more convenient. I just package it up, slap on an address and she takes it away. She is very happy to see stuff leave the house.


----------



## sbdivemaster

efdll said:


> This is a sorry state of affairs. The attitude toward clothes you encounter, not your jacket, which I would snap up -- it's my size -- if I lived in a climate that allowed for tweeds -- *I know where Capra's Shangri-La is, in a Hollywood studio pretending to be the Himalayas, but don't know what it stands for in your case.* Chinos and a blue OCBD is dress-up; a generation ago, if those items were of a certain age and you rolled up your sleeves, you might have worn that to work in the yard. The curious thing is that banishing old dress codes, a suit at all times for gentlemen, we've acquired some just as strict, a suit at no times for gentlemen. If you don't conform you get called out. Of course, this forum works as a support group for those afflicted with social anxiety issues about dressing properly, but perhaps that's not enough for you. I feel your pain.


Capra's Shangri-La

Scenes of the Shangri-La Valley were filmed at that spot.

Thanks for the encouragement. I wore my little coat and tie daily for ages 6 to 16; everyone around me dressed like that as well, so it was all I knew in the 70's and 80's. Even after it was no longer mandatory, I would still wear OCBD's and polos (we called them tennis shirts) and chinos, or cords. During college, I somehow transitioned into wearing Levi 505's and a blank white t-shirt almost every day... since finding AAAC, I have been getting back into dressing as I did in my younger days - more polos, S/S's in madras and seersucker, chinos once in a while. It happens to works out well in my new(ish) job, so I'm feeling more confident now than previously, but still working on it. Thanks again.


----------



## rowanlane

Does anyone have a trad red and yellow/gold tie they could ship out today or tomorrow? I realized we have reps from national coming to visit our chapter and I don't have a good tie in our fraternity's colors. Anyone have an appropriate repp stripe?


----------



## Monocle

I have a long BB #1 @rowanlane

Its a maroon/gold/navy


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## rowanlane

Sounds great! I sent you a PM



Monocle said:


> I have a long BB #1 @rowanlane
> 
> Its a maroon/gold/navy
> 
> Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## drlivingston

If that tie doesn't work, let me know. I have a BB red with thin gold stripe on ebay that I can ship quickly.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Just received a great blue Land's End OCBD 17x34 from Gamma! Fantastic quality and super quick shipping. Thank you very much!


----------



## bigwordprof

Does anybody have Brooks OCBD requests? I intend to go to the BB clearance center tomorrow and they have a lot, though I cannot guarantee your size, color, and/or fit. They also have LOTS of Golden Fleece dress shirts, especially tuxedo shirts (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Gold...html?dwvar_621E_Color=WHIT&contentpos=2&cgid=) that are gorgeous. There are tons of what are the equivalent of 'factory seconds' in red university stripe OCBD, tagless, for very low prices. PM me right away with interest.


----------



## LairdAngus

Silk-Wool Blend Hickey Freeman Collection Sport Coat in Size 44R
Dual vented
Intricate geometric pattern
In very good condition, a few minor threads here and there.
*Asking $35 shipped
*


----------



## LairdAngus

Two more sport coats:

A tan/camel Joseph A. Bank heavy wool 2 button
Single vent
Size 42 R
*Asking $20 shipped
*


























A BLAST FROM ASK ANDY'S PAST
A splendid plaid tweed 3 button sport coat from Mr. Alex Kabbaz
Scabal fabric
Tagged as a size 50 Euro but fits more like a size 42R US.
Asking $40 shipped


----------



## maltimad

*Summer Shoes! 9.5/10/10.5D*

Hello! I have for you today some shoes for the summer. Most of them new and unworn. One worn twice, one with more wear. All prices include domestic shipping, and are for the shoes only. Have a look:

*1)* Bass 'Brockton' Blue Bucks. 10D. New and unworn. Slightly different from the current Brockton model (the ones I'm selling have a lighter sole and different color laces). Not quite navy, but a lighter and much more summery marine blue. Obviously in new condition. Typical Bass comfort and cushiness. Leather uppers and lining, removable insole, beige rubber sole.

*Pricing*: $36.00

*2)* Stacy Adams 'Tennyson' Canvas/Suede Saddle Shoes. 9.5D. New and unworn (store display model; not a try-on display, but a static display). The perfect offspring of saddle shoes and canvas sneakers, with a MUCH nicer last/shape than either. Sleeker than the somewhat bulbous look of old-school saddles shoes. And a wonderful color combo too, with unusual woven cotton canvas and suede uppers and white sole. The ultimate summer shoe.

*Pricing*: $35.00

*3)* Bass 'Pomona' Saddle Bucks. 9.5D. Worn twice (nothing wrong with the shoe, just not my style). The traditional and timeless saddle buck. Tan leather over caramel suede, red rubber soles. Leather lining, removable insole. From the newer, updated Bass line, with a sleeker last. Far less rounded than older Bass saddles.

*Pricing*: $35.00

*4)* Florsheim Grained Loafers. 10D. Not a penny loafer, not quite a Venetian, definitely not a bit or tassel. I've never seen another quite like this. Heavily grained, tough-feeling leather. I can't say with certainty that it's an exotic, but kudu or even elephant wouldn't surprise me. I could be wrong, but I can't imagine calfskin being this grained. Stitched moccasin construction, no cement here. Don't the the squareness of the sole scare you off, the toe is nicely chiseled, but still rounded overall. Great-looking shape. Interior is in great shape. Definitely vintage, but in good condition. More than ready to go out of the box. Soles are at about 70% remaining, heels are around 97% remaining.

*Pricing*: $25.00

*5)* New Balance 470SR2. 10.5D. One of the few Made in USA examples  of this model. Typical New Balance solid construction, comfort and quality. Ventilated uppers make this a great hot weather running or training shoe. Full length ABZORB and C-CAP midsole. Non-marking outsole. New and Unworn. Discontinued colorway.

*Pricing:* $35.00

I'm happy to answer any questions via PM. Discounts available for multiple purchases. Thanks!


----------



## vinylacademics

pricing these to sell:

Alan McAfee made by Church's. Size 9.5D(UK Size, I assume). Not my size so I can't try them on to see! *$65 shipped OR BEST OFFER.

*

































all pictures here:


http://imgur.com/qk8iV


----------



## maltimad

Some updates with sold items and price drops.

Thanks!



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration today a few assorted items, and all prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) American Living Large-Scale Check Jacket, Size Medium*
> 
> American Living is the dearly departed JCPenney house brand that was designed and produced by Ralph Lauren. As-new condition, no flaws that I can see. More importantly, no musty odor - just a nice, clean no-smell smell. Nice-feeling wool-blend fabric in a striking pattern. Black inner lining. Good weight for transitional spring/fall weather, or for steady winter use in warmer latitudes. Slash hip pockets and zippered chest pocket outside, two chest pockets inside. Side-tab adjusters at the waist. Throat latch, and two-button adjustable wrist cuffs. Overall looks and vibes of a cross between a Pendleton shirt and a Filson Mackinaw jacket. Nowhere near as heavy as the latter, of course. Solidly-made and constructed, nonetheless.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22.5 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19 inches
> Sleeve (from shoulder to wrist cuff): 26.5 inches
> Length: 27 inches*
> 
> Pricing: $20.00 *
> 
> *2)* *Stafford Prep Quilted 5-Button Vest, Size Large (would work for a Medium as well, please see measurements)
> 
> *New with tags. Obviously unused. Rich navy blue color. Diamond-quilted front. Four pockets, five buttons. Adjustable belt in the back. Cotton front. Back is a lighter-weighty silky fabric. The perfect extra layer under more casual/country jackets or coats. Unusual and useful piece for sure. I don't believe I've ever seen one in person in this color, certainly not new.
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 15.5 inches
> Front Length: 26.75 inches
> Back Length: 23.5 inches
> 
> *Pricing: $23.00*
> 
> *3)* *Polo Ralph Lauren Cashmere Sweater Vest, Size Medium*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *4) Grant Thomas Two-Ply Cashmere Sweater, Size Medium (on the slimmer side, please see measurements)*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *5) **Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy Cords, Size 35 x 30, Forward Pleats, THICK, plush fabric.*
> 
> *Pricing:* SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *6) Oakton Chocolate Brown Full-Brogued Oxfords, Size 10 D, Brand-new heels.*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Some non-clothing items for your consideration. All prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) Six (6) sets of cufflinks*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2) Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutter*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *3) Waterman Hemisphere Ballpoint Pen and Mechanical Pencil Set*
> 
> Usual Waterman quality. Made in France, VERY smooth writing, solidly made, etc. I'm selling this on behalf of a relative. This is an older set, but unused, so I feel comfortable in calling it NOS. The same set IS still available today: .
> 
> Retail pricing would be between $80.00 and $100.00 just about everywhere, I believe.
> 
> Satin finished stainless steel. SOLID feeling, but lightweight. I usually find most nicer or higher-end pens a little too ostentatious, but not this set. It gives off a look of definite quality, but in a very subtle, tasteful way. The ballpoint pen is, of course, refillable - and the pencil uses .5mm lead (at least one stick is pre-loaded). The box makes for a very nice presentation. Please note that it has just a few pinpoint dings and a light scratch on the inner cushion (the picture makes it look far worse than it actually is), but nothing that would make it unsuitable to gift. It would make an ideal present for a new graduate come May, or a nice lifetime-use purchase for yourself.*
> 
> Pricing: $51.00 *(at least $28.00 off retail)
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## Trad-ish

A big thanks to AshScache. The ​tartan trousers are perfect!


----------



## Barnavelt

Bill's Khakis from March 31st have been sold. Brooks and JAB seersucker both still available.


----------



## bigwordprof

These ties are from the Brooks clearance center. All are NWT. There is a mark on the label to prevent return. Each tie is $33 shipped. 

2-red BB stripe
2-navy BB stripe
1-special edition National Audobon Society

Please PM me with interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

Possible "GRAIL" you be the judge.

I made a couple of finds today, but no purchases. The place I went to is a thrift store but does not have thrift prices. I don't want to be stuck with something not in my size or lose too much money.

Would you like a grey with a white stripe 3/2 3 piece half lined unlined trousers made by BB tagged Golden Fleece? 41r jacket 36w trousers. This thing is pretty much flawless. When I first saw it I thought it was going to be NWT. Then I saw the tags inside the pocket. I will post pictures when I get home, but here is the Golden Fleece tag that I've never seen before.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Great find on that Golden Fleece suit. I have one with that label and can't say enough about it.

And that sport coat from Kabbaz. This thread is heating up.


----------



## Dmontez

On that Golden Fleece I left to pick up my wife for lunch took her back to the thrift store with me and it was gone. It had been sitting in that store since January, and it goes within 15 minutes of me seeing it. I still have a few things to add though

Pure cashmere 44r



I was rather fond of this botany 500 42-44 range


DB canali suit 44r


----------



## LookinSharp24

LookinSharp24 said:


> Shirts:
> 
> J Press yellow, blue, green stripe
> 
> 16-32
> 
> Canali blue stripe 17.5-44
> 
> Zegna multi stripe 16.5-42
> 
> Eton blue 16.5-35
> 
> Ascot Chang 16.5-35


Lotta interest. Still avail.


----------



## Titus_A

Dmontez said:


> On that Golden Fleece I left to pick up my wife for lunch took her back to the thrift store with me and it was gone. It had been sitting in that store since January, and it goes within 15 minutes of me seeing it.


That's a shame. I actually have that suit in a 38R, picked it up off ebay a while back. It's beautiful, but it didn't have suspender buttons, strangely enough.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez... Sorry about the Golden Fleece. That being said, I am loving your white bucks and seersucker ensemble.


----------



## Dmontez

Thanks Doc, it was a turrible humid hot day in south Texas, perfect for seersucker.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> Thanks Doc, it was a turrible humid hot day in south Texas, perfect for seersucker.


Gawd--just noticed it was also a three-piece. Serious grail, at least for me.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Gentlemen;
I have lost so much weight in the last 10 weeks, that much of my wardrobe no longer fits me. I am in need of an inexpensive blue blazer, size 44R (23 pit to pit, 31'ish bottom of collar to hem, 25.5 inches shoulder to sleeve; 19.5 inches shoulders, 22 inches in the waist.)

Please let me know if anyone here has what I am looking for. Thank you.


----------



## Pentheos

That Kabbaz jacket is gorgeous.


----------



## sskim3

This has been sitting in my closet for quite some time and i want to move this ASAP. If it fit me, I'd rather keep it and I don't know anybody off hand in this size. So here it is again...

*Southwick Gray Pinstripe Suit in 43L.* The jacket is a 2 button jacket with a single vent. It is fully canvassed and made in the USA. It is in great condition with minimal wear. It is hands down one of the nicer suits that I have seen. The pants are half lined and have buttons for suspenders. *Asking $50 shipped CONUS OBO.*

Please see measurements for fit:

Jacket:

Chest - 45"
Shoulder 19"
Waist - 43" (taken from first button)
Sleeve - 27"
Length - 34"

Pants:
Outseam - 42"
Inseam - 30"

Waist - 36" (two inches to be let out)


----------



## Ivygrad71

Pentheos said:


> That Kabbaz jacket is gorgeous.


It certainly is and if it were anywhere close to a 44 I would have bought it already. Someone will be getting a very nice jacket.


----------



## Jfrazi2

If the Southwick a Gray Pinstripe suit pants had were longer in the inseam I would have jumped at the chance. Very nice suit.


----------



## dschmidt13

Brooks Brothers 42R 
3/2 roll, single vent, amazing pattern.

PM me for more pics/info


----------



## Yanks27

I wanted to give credit for a smooth transaction to Vinylacademics. I just received a Sulka shirt and Samuelson sport jacket. I ordered them Monday and it was sent Wednesday as promised.


----------



## vinylacademics

Yanks27 said:


> I wanted to give credit for a smooth transaction to Vinylacademics. I just received a Sulka shirt and Samuelson sport jacket. I ordered them Monday and it was sent Wednesday as promised.


hope they both fit ya!


----------



## Yanks27

vinylacademics said:


> hope they both fit ya!


They do and my wife didn't even say anything bad about the Sulka Shirt.


----------



## vinylacademics

Yanks27 said:


> They do and my wife didn't even say anything bad about the Sulka Shirt.


that's a good start at least!


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$22 PRL Patch Madras Short Sleeve Shirt XL Clean all over. Sized as an XL Chest 28" , shoulders 22"
https://postimg.org/image/wuzkcv8xf/

I know it is spring, but pack these away for the Fall and you won't be sorry!

$18 Lord Jeff Made in USA Cardigan Vest Large 75/25 Lambswool Nylon. No holes or stains. Sized as a large, Chest 22", shoulder 16", length 26.5"
https://postimg.org/image/q5t0wunlf/

$15 Flusser per SteinMart 100% Cotton Cardigan Vest Medium A perfectly serviceable piece. Sky blue in a lightweight cable. No holes or stains. Chest 22.5", Shoulder 17", Length 25.5"
https://postimg.org/image/dsg6pxxwz/

$18 Robert Bruce Fairisle Vest Large Made in USA. No holes or stains. 70/21/9 Wool Acrylic Polyester. Runs a touch small Chest 21", Shoulder 17", Length 26"
https://postimg.org/image/4ytvml0c3/

$18 Alan Flusser Shetland FairIsle Large Real Flusser and not the diffusion line. Clean with no holes. Chest 21", Shoulder 17.5 , Length 26"
https://postimg.org/image/up59id5gz/

$18 Turnbury Merino Vest NWT Small Standard department store issue merino vest. A good staple piece. Chest 19", Shoulder 16", Length 26"
https://postimg.org/image/qrhzsyinn/


----------



## wacolo

1. $15-->$13 Vineyard Vines for Gasparilla Golf 58 x 3.75
2. $15-->$13 Coastal Collection Shrimp Tie 58 x 3.75
3. *Sold*

https://postimg.org/image/6hrlg5jw3/

SOLD Samuelsohn Navy Blazer 46R Standard Issue Navy blazer. Fully canvassed and made from LP 130s fabric. Two Buttons and a center vent. Clean all over. No stains or holes.

Chest 24
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 31 
Sleeve 24 +1.5

https://postimg.org/image/6fqh8edwz/ https://postimg.org/image/jenoxo99v/ https://postimg.org/image/7fc6qd3oz/

SOLD Corbin of Huntington Sportcoat 40R/S A great spring/summer coat. The fabric is probably 100% silk but it is not tagged. The coat is fully canvassed, fully lined, has terrific natural shoulders, a center vent and two buttons. Clean with no stains or holes

Chest 21.25
Shoulders 18.5
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30.25

https://postimg.org/image/fel4z686r/ https://postimg.org/image/b6qcqf6r7/

$40-->$35 Daniel Cremieux by HSM 39R Not strictly Trad, but a nice functional piece. LP Wool in Sky Blue with a tan windowpane. Two buttons and side vents. Also swelled edges on the lapels and front. The coat is fully lined. Clean with no holes or stains.

Chest 21
Shoulders 18
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5 + 1.5

https://postimg.org/image/k4b2nrz77/

1. $20-->$18 Carolina Belt 36 - Made in USA Appears to be unworn. No wear to the leather or holes.
2. $13-->$11 NWT Mackinlay Modern Wool Tie Made in Scotland 3.75" Wide
3. $15-->$11 NWT MacIntyre Hunting Wool Tie Made in Scotland 3.5" Wide

https://postimg.org/image/wmw9i3lkj/ https://postimg.org/image/sf1h9ck4z/ https://postimg.org/image/l7v6zqjub/


----------



## Trad-ish

Damn, wacolo, could you wave your wand and make that Samuelsohn a Long, por favor?


----------



## CMDC

Brioni tan wool trousers. These have a hint of peach to them so not a true tan. These will be great for spring/summer
Measure 38 x 33
Flat front, cuffed
Made in Italy

$40 conus



















Luciano Barbera dark grey wool trousers.
Measure 38 x 29
Reverse pleat, cuffed
Made in Italy

$36 conus



















Luciano Barbera dark grey wool trousers--identical to the pair above but measure different
Measure 38 x 27.5
Reverse pleat, cuffed
Made in Italy

$36 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 brown glenplaid wool/cashmere trousers
Tagged and measure 36 x 30
Reverse pleat, cuffed

$30 conus




























Polo Ralph Lauren pink seersucker trousers
Tagged 34 x 34 but measure 34 x 31
Flat front, no cuff

$30 conus


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers dress shirt
16 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers button down shirt
16.5 x 33 slim fit

$22 conus



















Viyella button down sport shirt--don't mind the wrinkles in the placket--excellent condition
Made in Canada
Size L

$24 conus


----------



## CMDC

Two Robert Talbott reps--3.75" width
New With Tags A & S: $20 conus
Old Brightanians: $18 conus



















Vineyard Vines lavender w/fishing polar bears 3.75" width: $18 conus
Polo Ralph Lauren 3.5" width: $18 conus



















Hawes and Curtis, Made in England 3.25" width: $18 conus


----------



## wacolo

$65---$55 Anglo-American 406 50 / 21 Tortoise Overall in very good shape. They are currently loaded with prescription frames. No case. Temples are in good shape.

https://postimg.org/image/5x9zxbn1v/ https://postimg.org/image/ine8aev03/ https://postimg.org/image/e0868n7n7/


----------



## vinylacademics

i know a lot of italian stuff doesn't get posted to here(sans awesome Brioni pants a few posts up) but i'm interested if anyone has any! would gladly trade stuff from my trad backlog for anything I like!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost![/B]

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Pendleton 49er Shirt Jacket*

A Trad-Ivy classic! Made in the USA by Pendleton woollen mills, this is one of the original versions of this absolute and now sought-after Trad/Ivy classic. It is cut from a beautiful and subdued plaid in a medly of greys and reds, and boasts all of the features that made this garment a classic--single button shirt-style cuffs, three patch pockets, a lovely 3/2 lapel roll, an unvented back, and minimal lining, as well as completely natural shoulders. This also has the original leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This shirt-jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged a M, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4



    

*2) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Patchwork Tweed from Chipp! 3/2 sack! INSANELY RARE!

FORMERLY OWNED BY MARTIN POLL, PRODUCER of OSCAR-WINNING FILMS!*

This is incredible--and absolutely GORGEOUS! It's hard to know where to start, but I'll begin with the fact that this is made by Chipp in its heyday--and, as such, represents the very pinnacle of classic Ivy tailoring. This is a patchwork tweed, but, unlike many patchwork tweeds, this is utterly wearable, since Chipp in their wisdom used the same weave of tweed and simply varied the shading and colourway. They also didn't overdo the patchworking; the front is a quartered in heraldic style, with two large patches each of light brown tweed in miniature chevrons and lichen green tweed in miniature chevrons. One sleeve is cut from the brown tweed; the other, from the green. The back is rather bolder, being quartered with a dark forest green chevron tweed and a darker brown chevron tweed. The wteed is all thick and substantial.

The lining is classic Chipp; bold, striking, and perfectly picked to complement the tweed. This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with slanted pockets. The cuffs feature a single button--and are fully function surgeon's cuffs. ALL of the buttons are cut from thick, natural horn, with beautiful patterning and colourway. The jacket is fully lined, and appears to be fully canvassed; it has twin vents. It also features and interior flapped ticket pocket! The sleeves and shoulders have lapped seams.

This jacket was custom made for Martin Poll in 1974; his obituary can be found here:

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/21/...er-of-the-lion-in-winter-dies-at-89.html?_r=0

This beautiful jacket does have some flaws. First, there are two repairs to the lining, as shown; the lining is starting to fray about the right-hand patch, as shown. There is some minor foxing to the lining inside the sleeves at the cuffs, and there is a very small thread pull on the left sleeve. The jacket could also use a dry clean and a press. Overall, then, this jacket is in Very Good condition. As such, given its rarity, quality, and provenance, it's a steal at just $59, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 1/2





          

*3) Another BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke jacket!*

This is a beautiful and versatile glen plaid in an autumnal medley of chestnut, bark, and bracken, with a rich, deep, Loden green overcheck--this is a really beautiful jacket! An Ivy three-button front, this has the hint of a high 3/2.5 lapel roll--I suspect that the Princeton-educated client was aiming for a true 3/2, but the Hong Kong tailor wasn't quite there yet! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful, classic, and clearly bespoke paisley that complements perfectly the colourway of the tweed. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a small weave fault near the closure, as shown. Given this, this is a steal at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



      

*6) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in houndstooth with overchecking!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lovely and versatile cloth that's almost a houndstooth and is certainly a medley of slate blue-grey, lichen green, and cream with a lovely subtle bracken overcheck, this lovely lighter- to mid-weight jacket is a classic 3/2 sack. It has the traditional two button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31



      

*9) PERFECT Spring tweed--with surgeon's cuffs!*

This is that rarity--a tweed with functional surgeon's cuffs! Made by Main Line Custom Tailoring--a firm which served the preppy "Main Line" commuters of Bryn Mawr, Haverford, and the like--this tweed is absolutely beautiful! First, it is a lovely lighter-coloured tweed herringbone, perfect for Spring, with a lovely Spring overchecking of sky blue, tearose pink, Spring green, primrose yellow, and slate grey. This is fully lined with a custom lining, and features fully functional surgeon's cuffs. The buttons are all leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket has jetted pockets, and is half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It does have one minor weave fault on the right sleeve, near the elbow--this could either be ignored, darned, or covered with an elbow patch. Since this was built on the Philadelphia main line, it was, of course, Made in the USA. With the exception of the weave fault, this is in excellent condition; as such, it's a steal at

*just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



       

*11) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*12) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*15) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*16) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $25, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*17) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*18) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*21) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $26, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*22) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*26) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*27) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*28) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*29) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*30) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*32) STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $40, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## bigwordprof

NWOT Brooks Golden Fleece sport shirt, made in USA, must-iron. Tagged XXL/R, it measures about an 18-35 slim fit. Asking $39 shipped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zzdocxx

Tweety, your ad copy is just like poetry.

But didn't you ever read one of your ads and think, "Hey that sounds so nice I want to keep it for myself!"?


----------



## AshScache

It's late in the season, but 2 small-ish 3/2 sack tweeds coming soon to an exchange near you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zzdocxx

Trad-ish said:


> Damn, wacolo, could you wave your wand and make that Samuelsohn a Long, por favor?


And a 48 while you are at it.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hate to do this but looking for a NAVY Medium WOOL SHAWL collar cardigan. I had one just like this https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Saxx...an/MS00418_____MDBL_MED______,default,pd.html (my greatest thrift achievement to date) but yesterday in a freak accident on the subway it was ripped to what I believe to be beyond repair. If anyone has anything similar, I would give up an arm and a leg for one. Unfortunately, I don't have the coin to buy a new one and ebay seems to be turning me down. If anyone has any suggestions, I would LOVE to hear them.

Best,
S.


----------



## AshScache

It's not Brooks Brothers, but my wife got me what sounds like exactly what you're looking for it lands end for like 30 bucks…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HalfLegend

AshScache said:


> It's not Brooks Brothers, but my wife got me what sounds like exactly what you're looking for it lands end for like 30 bucks&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 I checked and they have some great shawl collar cardigans but none in navy (I actually have a red one from their spring sale last year). Thanks though!


----------



## vinylacademics

HalfLegend said:


> +1 I checked and they have some great shawl collar cardigans but none in navy (I actually have a red one from their spring sale last year). Thanks though!


i'm sure bonobos or j crew or something would have something at a decent price.


----------



## Spin Evans

HalfLegend said:


> Hate to do this but looking for a NAVY Medium WOOL SHAWL collar cardigan. I had one just like this https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Saxx...an/MS00418_____MDBL_MED______,default,pd.html (my greatest thrift achievement to date) but yesterday in a freak accident on the subway it was ripped to what I believe to be beyond repair. If anyone has anything similar, I would give up an arm and a leg for one. Unfortunately, I don't have the coin to buy a new one and ebay seems to be turning me down. If anyone has any suggestions, I would LOVE to hear them.
> 
> Best,
> S.


I think you should post a picture of the hole and where it is.


----------



## HalfLegend

Spin Evans said:


> I think you should post a picture of the hole and where it is.


dropped it off at a taylor this morning to get their opinion. Will post pictures afterwards.

**I'm starting a new thread on this since so many people have suggestions! Don't want to fill up the thrift thread with so many unrelated posts! Thanks for the suggestions everyon!


----------



## WillBarrett

Just a note of thanks to the Doc and VA for great service on some recent transactions. Much appreciated, gentlemen.


----------



## wacolo

$35 Corbin 3/2 Sack Sportcoat Forest Green 46R/L Patch Pockets, Center Vent, and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes. 
Chest 24
Length BOC 32
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 25
https://postimg.org/image/t48d9ios3/https://postimg.org/image/lglgr7q43/

$18 Lock & Co for BB Medium Bought this for myself and it does not quite work for me. This what I paid shipped to me so it is my low price on it. The cap is a nice, heavy tweed and is in good shape. One small hole in the band about 3mm long but that is it. 
https://postimg.org/image/c4zeu9dkj/

$25 Lacoste Polo 5 Your usual supect. Made in Peru, designed in France. Clean all over and measure to about a medium. The color is light blue.
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18.5
Length down Back 26.75
https://postimg.org/image/6aff0a037/https://postimg.org/image/e74hm90xf/

$28 American Optical Original Pilot 57mm Gold and in fine shape. The stems are tight and the glasses sit flat. I would give the lenses an 8.5/10. There are a couple of small dings, but they are very small. They measure about 5.25 at the widest. The lenses are about 1 7/8" at the tallest.
https://postimg.org/image/idkqnub5f/ https://postimg.org/image/kjf1icelv/

$25 J Crew Seersucker Check Pants 34 / Unhemmed A nice pair of summer trou. Cotton seersucker in Red, White, Navy and Tan. Clean all over They are vanity sized. Tagged as a 33/32 but measure......
Outseam top of waist 41
Inseam 31 unhemmed and serged
Waist 34.5
https://postimg.org/image/3yc0gfcvn/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hey folks,

There's a fellow on The Other Side in need of help--he's got a wedding next weekend and is trying to get outfitted in a jiffy. I think the below thread speaks for itself. It would be a nice gesture, I think, if we could help him out with a shirt and tie. He's already getting enough advice thrown at him. Might be a good opportunity for someone to sell a couple items while helping someone out. I'm out of town or otherwise would to it myself.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?180984-New-Intro-and-In-Need-of-Some-Help!


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING KEEPER'S TWEED FROM MEARS! MADE IN ENGLAND! *

*UNWORN! Comes complete with its original garment bag!*​
I have full provenance on this stunning jacket, as I'm selling it for the member who originally commissioned it from Mears, and so I can say with certainty that this jacket has never been worn except to be tried on, and so is in absolutely mint condition!

And this really is a stunning jacket! First, this is cut from the heaviest and sturdiest of tweeds; a wonderfully thick and incredibly sturdy 35oz Keeper's tweed; although there's no country of origin this is clearly from the United Kingdom, and almost certainly from the mills of North Yorkshire. The colourway is the classic Keeper's brown--you really wouldn't want anything else with Keeper's tweed--and this is beautifully offset with the beautiful bespoke lining that's the blue of an early Spring sky over the Yorkshire moors. This being a bespoke garment, the lining is featured under the flaps of the exterior pockets, as well as in the interior of the jacket.

As you'd expect from Mears, this jacket was impeccably tailored in England. It has the classic British countryside cut, with beautiful inward curves at the flanks to the waist, subtly flaring out from there. (The original owner had the jacket altered slightly, so that the waist suppression was not as accentuated, retaining the beauty of the curvature but making this a more masculine jacket in the process.) It has a three button front, and an absolutely beautiful breaking-wave lapel roll. It features a fully functional ticket pocket, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The interior pockets are closed by loops, with triangular concealing flaps worked into the lining. The jacket is half-canvassed (confirmed with Mears) and fully lined.

It is in mint condition, and comes complete with its original garment bag from Mears--also Made in the UK!

Given that this is essentially as new garment, this is a steal at *just $95, or close offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 9/16
Waist: 18 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2 (measured seam to seam at the back)
18 1/2 (measured from shoulder tip to tip at the back)
Length (bottom of collar): 31 3/8



​


----------



## Barnavelt

Bump..

















Brooks Brothers "Elliot Advantage Chino" labeled 38x30
-Double forward pleats, 100% cotton
-Waist 19 (no room to let out), Rise 12, Inseam 29 w/ 1.5 inch cuffs
-Excellent condition; I think worn once
-Asking $*20 conus*


















JAB "Stays Cool" Seersucker labeled 32x30
-Double forward pleats, 100% cotton
-Waist 16 (1.5 to let out), Rise 11.5, Inseam 31 w/ 1.25 inch cuffs
-Excellent condition; nice details like white zipper, faux MOP buttons on the pockets
-Asking $*20 CONUS*


----------



## Spin Evans

That tweed, and in my size!...if only I didn't live in a land that's going to see its first 90° day of the year later this week.


----------



## wacolo

$17 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large A great shirt from Gant. Third collar button, patch and flap pocket. The collar is not frayed and there are no stains.

Chest 23.5
Shoulder 17.5

https://postimg.org/image/e8d2t9o8j/

*SOLD* Kenneth Gordon Indian Madras Shirt XL Made in the USA. The fabric is "Guaranteed to Bleed" :icon_cheers:. Again, previously loved, but in fine shape.

Chest 26.5
Shoulder 20.5

https://postimg.org/image/u5bupzgmr/

$17 Gant Rugger Indian Madras Fun Shirt XL Two different fabrics on this one. The collar has the third button as well. Previously enjoyed, but fine shape all around.

Chest 26
Shoulder 23.5

https://postimg.org/image/lferp4z5f/


----------



## CMDC

New with tags Lands End chocolate brown wide wale cords
Made in Israel, so buying these will be a mitzvah
Flat front, no cuff

36 x 31

$35 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark khakis--British Khaki
I'm pretty sure these are unworn--perfect condition
Flat front, no cuff

36 x 30

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark khakis--British khakis
Very little wear
Flat front, no cuff

38 x 31

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers cotton/wool button down sport shirt
Size XL

$23 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren button down tattersall sport shirt
Size S

$22 conus


----------



## Jfrazi2

TweedyDon, that s a stunning jacket, I wish it was in my size.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Madras Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*ENRO Blue & Yellow Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Super bright colors!
Weight similar to pinpoint oxford.
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

***********************************************
*American Living Red, White & Blue Madras*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Very Lightweight Madras Fabric
Button Down Collar; Round Bottom
100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## wacolo

Lacoste Polo and AO Aviators are taken. J Crew pants are claimed, pending payment.


----------



## Garasaki

Drops

I snagged this off ebay last week. I was really excited about it. I love the color. It showed up, I was even more excited about it, the color is just so great.

I put it on and it looks like a halter top on me! I looked at the 24" length measurement on ebay and thought "boy that can't be right...". Well, it was.

So this would be a great find for someone who is on the shorter side of things...

Brooks Brothers Wool orange (pumpkin) V neck sweater. Tagged size M Medium. 21" pit to pit, 24" length. Fuzziness (I think it's called "piling" ?) is present although I don't think it is a negative on this sweater. Also throwing in a soft, red v neck sweater vest, tag removed, that is similar in length.

$17 shipped



    

Corbin Tweed, 40R ish
$15

3 roll 2, no darts
Pit to pit 21"
Waist 19.75"
Sleeve 24"
Shoulder seam to seam 18.5"
BoC 30.5"
Single vent


----------



## L-feld

Cleaning out my closet! If you're in the 44R or 46R range, here are some treats! All jackets are $50 including shipping to CONUS, except for the H. Oritsky, which is $20 due to imperfections.

All jackets are 3/2 sacks with center vents. And of course, all jackets are MADE IN USA.

Brooks Brothers blazer in green Hopsack with brass buttons. Half Canvas, Half Lined. Great for spring!
24.5 in. chest, 24 in. waist, 20 in. shoulder, 31 in. length, 24 in. sleeve.


Hardwick Blazer in navy hopsack with white MOP buttons. Half Canvas, Half lined.
24.5 in. chest, 23.25 in. waist, 19.75 in. shoulder, 31 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve. Half canvas. Half lined.


Hardwick sport jacket in blue/white gingham 100% cotton seersucker. Half canvas, half lined.
24.5 in. chest, 23 in. waist, 19.75 in. shoulder, 31.5 in. length, 25 in. sleeve.


Hardwick sport jacket in tan linen. Half canvas, half lined.
24.5 in. chest, 23.5 in. waist, 19.5 in. shoulder, 31.5 in. length, 25 in. sleeve.


Brooks Brothers sport jacket in a colorful checkered twill. No content tag, but feels like wool. Very soft medium weight fabric. Full canvas, half lined.
24 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19 in. shoulder, 31 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve.


Southwick sport jacket in grey herringbone. No content tag, but feels like silk. Nice and slubby. One of the smoked MOP buttons on the sleeve is slightly chipped. Full canvas, full lined.
23.5 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19.5 in. shoulder, 31.25 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve. Full canvas. Full lined. 


Southwick sport jacket in taupe glen plaid with grey overcheck. Feels like a very lightweight wool or wool/silk blend. Half canvas, fully lined.
23 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19 in. shoulder, 31.5 in length, 24.25 in. sleeve.


Brooks Brothers sport jacket in a brown glen plaid. Very breezy wool/linen/silk blend. Half canvas. Half lined. 
23.25 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19 in. shoulder, 31.5 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve. 


Hardwick sport jacket in olive puppy tooth. Half canvas. Half lined. 
23.5 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19.5 in. shoulder, 32 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve.


Brooks Brothers sport jacket in olive barleycorn with a light blue overcheck. Feels like a silk/wool blend. Half canvas. Full lined.
23 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19.25 in. shoulder, 31 in. length, 24 in. sleeve.


H. Oritsky in tan puppy tooth. Very lightweight, feels like wool, but no content tag. Full canvas, full lined. Has a few imperfections (see photos), so I'm selling it basically at cost.
23 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19.25 in. shoulder, 31.25 in. length, 25 in. sleeve.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Finally someone is putting up some jackets in the 44R range. Waiting for pics!


----------



## AlanC

Here's a sweet little number for you.

*Southwick* 3/2 dartless check tweed
Tagged size: 46R
Made in USA

Gorgeous.

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5" (~1.75" to let)
Length from boc: 31.25"










(click to enlarge)


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three pairs of braces, all in like new condition. No wear to the leather and no scratching on any of the hardware.
> $18 conus each
> 
> Khaki Trafalgar Made in England
> Navy Trafalgar Made in England
> Olive unbranded Made in England


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers pink spread collar dress shirt--excellent condition
> Made in USA
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Two Huntington repp ties
> Both 3.75" width
> Both Made in USA
> Navy/Red and Navy/Yellow
> 
> $15 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean forest green wide wale corduroys
> Minimal wear
> Flat front, cuff
> 
> 36 waist; 31.5 inseam
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren olive v-neck cotton sweater
> No stretching or shrinking. Excellent condition
> 
> Size Medium
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Southern Tide bd long sleeve sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $17 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> DROPS...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first of these in the thrift finds thread a few weeks back. I've got too many ties so I'll offer them up here...
> 
> 1-5 John Comfort, made in England
> *$13 conus each*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-9: Fendi, Gianfranco Ferre, Made in England JAB, Robert Talbott
> *$9 conus each*
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Three sportcoats from the stock room. Priced to move.
> 
> Brooks Brothers wool/silk 3/2 sack. Note that that is a shadow on the bottom of the jacket in the first picture.
> 
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman 85% wool / 15% cashmere
> 2 button, darted
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25 + 1.5
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## CMDC

I beg you...



CMDC said:


> More resurrections. These are not your typical beat up, stretched out, faded, thrift store rugby shirts. Both in excellent condition. Both made in USA. Both almost identically sized.
> 
> Columbia Knit
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> Lands End
> Size L Tall
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 36
> 
> $13 conus each


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Looking for a sack blue blazer in 44-46R. Half-canvas construction, please.


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD GRAIL*

*VINTAGE 3/2 TWEED HERRINGBONE JACKET*

Very nice vintage 3/2 tweed jacket from Hughes Hatcher Suffrin of Detroit. The union tag places it between 1968-1976.

Attractive mustard brown herringbone with lots of desirable features: Patch pockets, swelled edges, hook vent, half lined, two-button cuffs.

*Condition: *close to flawless, looks as if it had been worn sparingly, if at all. There is one small moth nibble on the inside of the right cuff (not visible when worn)--any easy fix. Otherwise, there are no holes, stains, rips, tears or odors.

*MEASUREMENTS:*
Shoulder -- 19"
Chest -- 45"
Waist -- 43"
Sleeve -- 26"
Length from bottom of collar -- 31.25"

*Asking $40. Price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the continental U.S.*


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$50 3/2 Sack Suit For The Gentry ~46L No tags on this one except for a union label. I know Southwick, Oritsky, and Gordon of Philadelphia made for this shop, but I am not sure where this one came from. Feels to be half-canvassed. The usual tradly details. 3/2, center vent, sack, two buttons on the sleeve, flat front pants. The material is a mid-weight herringbone with a fine stripe running through it in a medium brown. Clean all over with no holes or stains. The pants do have a cuff 1.75" currently. I am thinking this is a drapey 46L, but you 48's could probably make it work if you wan to give it a shot. The measurements are.......
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.25
Sleeve 25 +1.5

Waist 21 +1.5
Outseam Top of Waistband 43.75
Inseam 32.5

https://postimg.org/image/3sc3ik7w3/ https://postimg.org/image/mi42zb0mr/ https://postimg.org/image/68dwwepyr/

All Belts are in very good condition.
1 $Sold Pending Payment Lands' End Made in USA 34 Navy and Red Not marked, but likely wool.
2 $15 Huntington 36 Navy and Red Not marked, but likely wool.
3 $12 Leather Man Ltd Tropical Fish 36
4 $18 Vineyard Vines Golf Made in USA 36 Looks to be rarely, if ever worn.
5 $15 Polo Ralph Lauren Made in USA Yellow D-Ring Large
6 $22 Smathers and Branson Unknown Custom Belt 40 Golf or Field Hockey Maybe?
7 $15 Lands' End Made in England Red and Khaki 40
8 $15 Lands' End Made in England Khaki and White 40

https://postimg.org/image/6sxjcu8kz/ https://postimg.org/image/60q9zwf03/ https://postimg.org/image/qjl64ysxf/


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> I beg you...


I would pull the trigger, but just scored a vintage LE rugby shirt in large identical to those and it proved too snug, so I'm kind of in the same boat. I also scored an as-new Barbarian rugby shirt in large that was also too snug. A rotten shame. They're terrific shirts. If you're up for a swap...no, wait.


----------



## L-feld

Gingham Hardwick, Barleycorn Brooks and both Southwicks claimed. Others are still available. Dropping the price on the H. Oritsky to $12, since I realized I can fit these jackets in a medium Priority Mail box and I don't need a large. Others are still $50 apiece, but we can work something out if you want multiples.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*More drops...offers welcome.*

*Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' madras 3/2 sack - 40R
*Absolutely gorgeous and like-new. 
17.75" shoulders
21.5" pit to pit
23" sleeves (+2.5")
30" length BOC
*Asking *$50* > $42.50 shipped USPS Priority*

**

*~40S 3/2 sack tweed by "Juliard - The Aristocrat of Sportcoats."
**Claimed
*


*Ralph Lauren Polo repp ties
*Tie 5 remains. Drop to *$9*. Shipped USPS First Class. All are in great condition.

1. CLAIMED
2. CLAIMED
3. CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide (keeper loose on one side.)
5. CLAIMED



*
Pintail Carousel Horses emblematic tie
*3.25" wide, poly. No issues.
*Asking $9 shipped USPS First Class
*


*J Crew Emblematic tie - station wagons 
*3.5" wide, made in Italy. Silk.
*Asking *$12.50 *>**$10 shipped USPS First Class (sold pending payment.)
*


----------



## dschmidt13

Brooks Brothers Makers 42R 
3/2 roll, single vent, amazing pattern.

PM me for more pics/info

$40 Shipped​


----------



## CMDC

Shirts and Ties. Note the measurements on the shirts--I few have had 1/2 inch of shrinkage.

JPress blue point collar broadcloth shirt
16.5 x 33

$20 conus










JPress blue butcher stripe button down
Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.5 x 32.5

$15 conus



















JPress blue thin stripe button down
Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.5 x 32.5

$15 conus



















Barneys spread collar shirt
Tagged L
Measures 15.75 x 34

$15 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue w/white stripe point collar dress shirt
16 x 33 slim fit

$16 conus



















Ties: L to R (1-5) FR Tripler, Brooks Bros, Brooks Bros (blue w/yellow pin dot), Brooks Bros (blue w/medallion), Brooks Bros
1-4: 3.25" width
5: 3.75" width

$14 conus each


----------



## CMDC

Alan Paine navy v-neck lambswool sweater
Made in England
Tagged 44

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 28
Sleeve: 36

$26 conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Allen Edmonds Cameron Penny Loafers 10.5 D
asking $55 shipped

Burberry Raincoat
I've been keeping this for years despite being too short in the sleeves, I think it's better to sell and buy a proper fitting one than hold out hope to alter this one.
A really sharp coat in general, I seem to recall it being tagged 40S (I think it'd fit a smaller "R" too), but can't find the tag anywhere.
UK made, 51/49 Blend a couple marks I've included pictures of, very faint and I really do think they'd come out in a cleaning
Sleeves measured like a shirt 34" (along the curve of the shoulder)
chest 23"
bottom of collar to hem don the back 41.25"
asking $75 shipped/offer

faint mark 1 
faint mark 2

Polo Cords
I bought these thin wale cords from polo.com a few years back
Too slim fit for me, every winter I take them out of storage, then put them back in the spring unworn.
32/34 I can't imagine I've washed them more than twice. flat front, rich color is washed out in picture.
asking $30 shipped



Barbour "Original" Tatersall Shirt
Large, Long Sleeved 24' chest 34.5" sleeves
a faint bit of yellow on the inner collar
asking $25 shipped

LL Bean Harris Tweed bucket hat
tagged medium, kinda smushed, 24" outer diameter
asking $15 shipped


----------



## AlanC

*Price drop: $50*

This is a great, great sportcoat, a wardrobe staple.



AlanC said:


> Here's a sweet little number for you.
> 
> *Southwick* 3/2 dartless check tweed
> Tagged size: 46R
> Made in USA
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5" (~1.75" to let)
> Length from boc: 31.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click to enlarge)


----------



## sbdivemaster

Under the weather yesterday, so I will have to settle for Thursday being bump day...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Madras Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*ENRO Blue & Yellow Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Super bright colors!
Weight similar to pinpoint oxford.
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

***********************************************
*American Living Red, White & Blue Madras*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Very Lightweight Madras Fabric
Button Down Collar; Round Bottom
100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*******************************************
*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 42x30*
Waist: 43"
Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
*PRICE: $25*

*********************************************
*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18 > $15*
I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

********************************************
*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Discounts will be applied for multiple purchases of any items I have listed!*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

More later...


----------



## dport86

SIZE 8 and 7.5 SHOES INTEREST CHECK:

Have several pairs of NOS shoes to offer (wife wants me to reduce the hoard). 

Anyone interested in NOS Florsheim Royal Imperial gunboats (classic tan/medium brown color), vintage US-made Weejuns, Brooks Brothers two-tone (black/white spectator) loafers (Peal, made in England like Gatsby Collection), and some barely used Tom Ford Gucci's tassel loafers, full-strap Alden #8 loafers etc. Even have a rare pair of rare white-pebbled FLorsheim Imperial LWB's that have been worn only a handful of times (by me). 

The smaller guys are always asking why there isn't more stuff for them on here--let me know if you guys have any interest. The last time I listed such shoes was several years ago and most of them went unsold, so checking interest before I pull these out of storage to shoot them. Sale is forced by severe marital pressure.

Prices will be better than ebay but not giveaway prices (for e.g. $125 on gunboats in box with shoe bags, $50 on Weejuns in box, $125 on two tone brooks brothers (orig. retail $595), $100 on full straps--basically what I paid or less). Hope to return the favor for the many great sellers that have sold me great stuff here over the years.

Shoot me a message if interested and I can post pictures by the weekend.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updates and teaser!*

The Pendelton 49er jacket and the Chipp patchwork tweed have both been claimed--thank you!

And, coming this weekend, lots and lots of goodies, including several NWT and NWOT Spring and Summer jackets (mainly Southwick, but also Beretta and Coppley) from a Princeton area clothier that recently closed, and some beautiful items from other members!

I'll be listing quite a bit in the coming weeks; I've been on the lecture circuit rather heavily this semester, and so I've had very little time to find the many, many trad items I've accumulated good homes here..... For this, my apologies!

Now... watch this space!


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I am looking for some seersucker pants in 38x34. I am ambivalent about cuffs and pleats. Would prefer a blue/white but would consider red/white as well.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*2) STUNNING! c. 43R Italian Tailored Customized Zegna Suit; fully canvassed, surgeon's cuffs! OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made in Italy, this beautiful Zegna suit was custom tailored, and is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight cloth, this is a classic dark navy suit with classical elliptical pinstriping in a complementary light blue. This is fully canvassed, as you'd expect from a suit of this quality, and is also fully lined. It is a three button front, and is cut so beautifully this appears classic rather than fashionable. Naturally, for a suit of this formality there is no vent; also naturally, the sleeves are finished with four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. This really is absolutely gorgeous!

The trousers are pleated, and have a 1 1/2" cuff. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition; the only issue worth noting is a laundry mark on the interior lining of the trousers.

This is a truly wonderful garment, and a steal at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, in CONUS.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 16 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 31 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuffs.



          

*3) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, between two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*4) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*5) Brooks Brothers old-school "346" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey*

Another lovely classic Ivy suit from Brooks Brothers, this is a 3/2 sack from their very, very good and traditional "346" line--the old-school version, not to be confused with the current outlet line with the same designation. This lovely classic suit is in charcoal, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This has a small wrinkle on the lapel, as shown, some minor loose stitching in the lining of the waistband of the trousers, and some minor loose stitching in the vent. As such, this is in Very Good condition,

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Tagged a 42.*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 5/8

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



   

*6) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## Jfrazi2

TweedyDon, 

I am looking forward to seeing all of the great items you will be posting this weekend.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Jfrazi2 said:


> TweedyDon,
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing all of the great items you will be posting this weekend.


Add me to the list!!


----------



## aglose

Gentlemen, looking to trade/sell these Florsheim Imperial tassel loafers. I wish they fit me, but they don't. Size 11.5C message me if interested.


----------



## mayostard

Looking for square-end silk knit ties for boys (preferably in solid colors). Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Luciano Barbera dark grey wool trousers.
> Measure 38 x 29
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 
> $33 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano Barbera dark grey wool trousers--identical to the pair above but measure different
> Measure 38 x 27.5
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 
> $33 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 brown glenplaid wool/cashmere trousers
> Tagged and measure 36 x 30
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> 
> $27 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren pink seersucker trousers
> Tagged 34 x 34 but measure 34 x 31
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $26 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops..



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers dress shirt
> 16 x 35
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down shirt
> 16.5 x 33 slim fit
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyella button down sport shirt--don't mind the wrinkles in the placket--excellent condition
> Made in Canada
> Size L
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Two Robert Talbott reps--3.75" width
> New With Tags A & S: $17 conus
> Old Brightanians: SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines lavender w/fishing polar bears 3.75" width: $15 conus
> Polo Ralph Lauren 3.5" width: $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawes and Curtis, Made in England 3.25" width: $15 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Penny Loafers - 9 D*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## LouB

*Brooksgate sleeve button*

I was told by my alteration shop this afternoon that one of the sleeve buttons from my son's Brooksgate blazer came off and has hidden itself somewhere in the shop. If anyone has a spare one they could part with, I would greatly appreciate a PM.

Thanks,

Lou


----------



## Barnavelt

I have one tied up in the backyard but I can't imagine trying to stuff him into a priority mail box. (I'm sorry I couldn't resist. I will keep my eyes open for kid's ties).



mayostard said:


> Looking for square-end silk knit ties for boys (preferably in solid colors). Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## herfitup

Ivygrad71 said:


> Add me to the list!!





Jfrazi2 said:


> TweedyDon,
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing all of the great items you will be posting this weekend.


Why does my wallet hurt? 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ivygrad71

I am looking for a few Tattersall's. Size 16.5 34/35 or "Large" if sized as such. If you have anything please let me know. 

I also have a very nice pair of khaki M2's, flat front 33x29. Asking $35 shipped. Pics available.

Also have two pair of LL Bean chinos in khakis. Standard fit, 33x29 and new condition. Tags were removed and pants were washed. Never worn. $25 per pair or $40 shipped for both. Again, pics are available.


----------



## AshScache

LouB said:


> I was told by my alteration shop this afternoon that one of the sleeve buttons from my son's Brooksgate blazer came off and has hidden itself somewhere in the shop. If anyone has a spare one they could part with, I would greatly appreciate a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lou


I do, just will need to find them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



LouB said:


> I was told by my alteration shop this afternoon that one of the sleeve buttons from my son's Brooksgate blazer came off and has hidden itself somewhere in the shop. If anyone has a spare one they could part with, I would greatly appreciate a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lou


^^^ I have a jar of BB gold toned blazer buttons (front and cuffs). What logo is on your son's buttons (Cursive BB, Fence / Gate, Hanging Sheep, etc.)?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Typhoid_Jones said:


> I have a jar of BB gold toned blazer buttons


----------



## zzdocxx




----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



Dieu et les Dames said:


>


^^^ Well... my jar is not quite that big, lol.


----------



## LouB

Typhoid Jones is a scholar and a gentleman! He has reached deeply into his jar o' buttons and found a match for the blazer.

Thanks, TJ!


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## vinylacademics

LouB said:


> Typhoid Jones is a scholar and a gentleman! He has reached deeply into his jar o' buttons and found a match for the blazer.
> 
> Thanks, TJ!


wish i'd have seen this. i have like 9 jackets i could've stripped one from! if you were in the upstate it would've been easier as well!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Guys here are a few items from my closet that I need to move. All items are in excellent condition and worn gently. 
LL Bean Barn coat. Moss green. Men's size "L". This one is from a few years ago and is in excellent condition. Asking $40. 







[/URL][/IMG]

American Living patch madras shorts. These are a size 33. Made in India. $20







[/URL][/IMG]
A pair of pants that I hate to get rid of but they don't fit me anymore! Polo with embroidered ducks and pheasants, tagged 34R (measure 33.5x30). More of a slimmer fit with a 8" leg opening. Very nice pants and I hope someone will treasure these like I have! $35 







[/URL][/IMG]
Bill's khakis M2 flat front. 33x29.5"







[/URL][/IMG]
Two like new, washed and never worn pair of LL Bean Classic fit khakis. Size 33x29. $25 per pair or both for $40







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dkoernert

^ Someone buy that Barn Coat. I have one and it is by far my favorite coat. $40 is a steal.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Further cleansing of the closet. Pants edition. Includes shipping to CONUS, of course.

Bills Mushroom Twills, 35/31.5, 1.5 cuffs,

Still in great shape, these came from Hinton and Hinton in Oxford, MS. $38





Orvis Moleskin Jeans 33/31.5

Great shape as well. I ordered these from Orvis last winter. Perfect for the occasional spring chill. $32





Filson Lightweight Twill Khakis, 34/29+1

Barely worn, these also came from the square in Oxford via Landry's, probably the most traditional of menswear purveyors there. The fabric weight is perfect for hotter weather. $27


----------



## CMDC

^Welcome back. Haven't seen you around these parts in a while.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

CMDC said:


> ^Welcome back. Haven't seen you around these parts in a while.


Thanks, CMDC. It's easy to wander away when your closet is fairly well set, but then spring comes and you lose a little weight, and the fever starts again.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Further cleaning. Here's the icon for your closet.

BB Makers Flannel Blazer. Marked 42 ML.

Chest: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Length: 31
Sleeve: 25+2

I'm not sure you could find another like this in that it appears nearly unworn-even the sleeve lining is in perfect condition. Not many photos or details are needed for this audience, of course: these blazers set the standard. Here are a few for good measure, though. Hook vent. Two on the sleeve. Triple patch. Impeccable 3/2. Golden fleece buttons. Quarter lining. Very natural shoulders. Lifetime purchase. $80


----------



## Submariner

Hotty Toddy Mud!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Submariner said:


> Hotty Toddy Mud!


Go Rebs!


----------



## TLS24

Brooks Brothers 16x34 Made in USA Yellow OCBD-$25 CONUS

Brooks Brothers Medium White "Sport Shirt" OCBD (Has BB Logo)-$25 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming VERY soon!*

*Just a couple of teasers.....! *



*and....*



*And not forgetting the NWOT Beretta shooting jacket, with all the requisite details....!
*


​


----------



## zzdocxx

Holy Moley TD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING MADE IN ITALY BERETTA SHOOTING JACKET*

*Claimed!
*

​
This is absolutely gorgeous! Beautifully cut from lighter mid-weight lambswool cloth that has a lovely hand and drape and is the perfect heft for Spring and early Fall, this gorgeous jacket from Beretta was Made in Italy--as you'd expect, from a Beratta offering. The patterning and colourway are simply beautiful--the base is a classic chestnut and burned golden wheat, complemented with an elegant windowpane check of vertical striping in cornflower blue, and horizontal stripes in light periwinkle.

The construction of the jacket lives up to the cloth; it is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features subtle darting and a three-button front--traditional and correct for shooting jackets. Naturally, it features a ticket pocket and two flapped lower pockets, which are subtly slanted for the proper hacking effect. As a shooting jacket is has a fully functional bi-swing back for ease of movement while shooting, and dark mocha suede elbow patches. All the exterior buttons are dark chestnut leather football buttons with metal shanks; the interior buttons securing the pockets are Beretta's own custom-made buttons with Beretta logos. This jacket has a twin vent.

Although (unlike other jackets from the same source I'll be listing today) this does not have its tags, it is new, and unworn; all of the pockets are basted shut and it's in mint condition.

The original retail on this jacket was considerable! I'm offering it for *claimed*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Wow!

Brian


----------



## bigwordprof

Here's a chance to build or refresh your trad shirt collection. All of these OCBD are NWT, some are still even pinned. They are all slim fit, must-iron, made in USA. The label has an 'X' to prevent retail return.

15.5-34: ecru, blue, white
15-34: blue stripe, pink, yellow

$44 each shipped in the US. Take the whole collection for $235.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfrazi2

TweedyDon, everything looks awesome!


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW WITH TAGS SPRING/SUMMER JACKETS FROM SOUTHWICK AND COPPLEY!*

*A fraction of their original retail!*

​
This is a very rare opportunity to acquire new jackets with all of their tags attached at a fraction of their retail price! As always with my listings, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED AND INSURED SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always with my listings,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) STUNNING NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK JACKET!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful; a beautiful small overcheck in burnt orange, periwinkle blue, and blue-grey slate on a classic rich cream background, this is flecked throughout with dark moss, berry scarlet, and gorse yellow. This jacket is pure silk, and so has the wonderfully slubby texture that only very high quality silk possesses; many of the flecks appear in the slubby tufts of the fabric. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It features a contemporary two button front, and has four button cuffs; the buttons are a rich dark cream to complement the colourway of the cloth, as is the full lining. The jacket is half-canvassed, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. This jacket has had its interior Southwick label carefully and professionally removed, as shown, but all of its other tags are intact, including its original retail tags. All its exterior pockets are still basted shut. I have full provenance on this jacket, and it is genuinely New, With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

This is Southwick's "Dorset" model.

Original retail: *$695*
My asking price: *$115, boxed, shipped, and insured--with OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Tagged a 46T, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2





      

*2) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*3) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

*This is the same model as (2), above, but a 44R.*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 7/8







   

*4) STUNNING NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK JACKET in SILK TWEED!*

This jacket is simply astounding! Usually, I try to describe the patterning and colourway of the cloth, but this jacket defeats me here; it's absolutely wonderful, and has to be seen in person to be fully appreciated. I will say that the colourway and patterning are described as "tweed" on the retail tag, and that the base is a wonderful slate blue-grey, with fleckings of forest green, gorse yellow, rich cream, peat black, and berry throughout, with a lovely pinkish-taupe overcheck... This is a truly beautiful patterning and colourway! The jacket is also cut from 100% silk, and so has the wonderful richly-textured slubbiness that only expensive silk can impart. It has a wonderful hand and drape.

The cut and construction fully live up to the cloth. This is Southwick's "Dorset" model, and is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark granite colourway. It is a standard two-button front model, with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. All of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and this has its full complement of tags; all the interior tags are intact, as are all of the retail tags. This is genuinely new, unworn, and with tags. It was Union Made in the USA.

Owing to its colourway, this could easily be used as a four season jacket. It's absolutely beautiful, and in mint condition.

Original retail:* $695*
My asking price: *$120, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 46R; this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2







      

*5) GORGEOUS! NEW WITH TAGS SILK/WOOL JACKET FROM COPPLEY. FULLY CANVASSED, PICK STITCHING.*

This is wonderful! First, the cloth that this jacket is cut from has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape, being cut from a blend of 55% silk and 45% wool; this is a wonderfully versatile jacket that's suitable for all seasons apart from winter. The colourway and patterning and also wonderfully luxurious, being a beautiful and refined miniature patterning in silvery-blue-grey; this is an exceptionally elegant cloth.

The cut and construction of this jacket are also luxurious. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a complementary and luxurious blue. The lining features pick stitching throughout its seams. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. The cuffs feature four kissing buttons. This jacket is New, With Tags; the two lower exterior pockets are still based shut, and this jacket features its original basting on the cuffs and across the shoulders. This jacket was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

This jacket retains all of its original tags, including its removeable retail tags.

Original retail: *$745*
My asking price: *$115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Spring & Summer Jackets... with more to come!*

*I have several lovely Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today, including some beauties from Brooks Brothers, a gorgeous jacket from McNutt's Irish linen, some bespoke items, and more!*

As always,* I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) UNWORN GORGEOUS Jacket in Baird McNutt Irish Linen!*

This is absolutely beautiful! As you no doubt know, Baird mcNutt is the premier linen producers in Ireland, having been one of the last of the major mills to be founded (in 1912) using traditional Atherton looms. They focused on handkerchiefs until teh 1960s, when they started making linen for clothing for the Italian market; they quickly established themselves as one of the top mills in Ireland.

And this cloth shows why. It's beautiful--lovely and sturdy and cool, and with a fantastic patterning and colourway--a glen plaid check in Irish green, peat black, and Royal blue, with a lovely dark tan base. This is a gorgeous jacket, and if it could be made to fit me it wouldn't be here!

It features the ever-desirable and rare three patch pockets, including the breast pocket, a standard two button front and four button cuffs, It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. This jacket is unworn; the centre vent is still basted shut. This is thus in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31





         

*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Country Club" Saxxon Jacket in Wool/Silk*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The patterning and colourway of this jacket is simply perfect for Spring and Summer, being a miniature houndstooth in blue and cream, with an overcheck in Spring green. The cloth is a blend of 75% wool and 25% silk, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lind in bemberg--the best lining material, in my view! It also has a single centre vent.

This is from Brooks Brothers' "Country Club" "Saxxon" line. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/8





     

*3) UNWORN and LOVELY Ralph Lauren Chaps Jacket--Made in the USA from Italian cloth!*

This jacket represents a classic example of why you should pay attention to the jacket and not to the label! This is a truly lovely jacket; cut from cloth woven in Italy (clearly wool, although not marked), the colourway and patterning are lovely; a miniature houndstooth in slate-grey and black on a grey-blue base, with lovely chestnut overchecking. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA.

It is also clearly unworn; all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



      


*4) LOVELY USA Union-Made Bespoke Jacket; working cuffs, twin vent!*

Made for a former member of the Pennsylvania House of Representatives, this lovely jacket is cut from a cloth that's perfect for Spring and early Fall. The colourway and patterning are also both appropriate for these seasons, being a lovely plaid in dark greens, brackens, and slate blue-grey.

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined and features a considerable amount of handwork, including pick stitching on the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the lining. It also features working surgeon's cuffs. It is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and a twin vent; at some point it received an addition to the lining in the centre, possibly by the original tailor given the quality of the work.

This jacket is in excellent condition, is of beautiful quality, and is an absolute steal at *just $35, or offer.

Measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4



      

*5) PERFECT Spring tweed--with surgeon's cuffs!*

This is that rarity--a tweed with functional surgeon's cuffs! Made by Main Line Custom Tailoring--a firm which served the preppy "Main Line" commuters of Bryn Mawr, Haverford, and the like--this tweed is absolutely beautiful! First, it is a lovely lighter-coloured tweed herringbone, perfect for Spring, with a lovely Spring overchecking of sky blue, tearose pink, Spring green, primrose yellow, and slate grey. This is fully lined with a custom lining, and features fully functional surgeon's cuffs. The buttons are all leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket has jetted pockets, and is half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It does have one minor weave fault on the right sleeve, near the elbow--this could either be ignored, darned, or covered with an elbow patch. Since this was built on the Philadelphia main line, it was, of course, Made in the USA. With the exception of the weave fault, this is in excellent condition; as such, it's a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



       

*6) Linen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$15, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'd prefer to sell these shorts as a lot - all measure 36" in the waist and have approximately a 9" inseam. All are in good repair. 
Top to bottom:
Green Lands End
Navy PRL
Patch Madras Roundtree and Yourke
Blue Lands End
Yellow Lands End

Asking $60 for the lot or $15 each.


----------



## dport86

SIZE 8 and 7.5 SHOE HOARD:

As promised, reducing my vintage and NOS shoe hoard. Prices include shipping CONUS (sorry, no foreign shipping on these). If you desire the box, there will be extra shipping charges (at cost). If NOS shoes are worn, they cannot be returned. Please know your sizes, happy to answer questions about fit but if you must return for fit, I expect you to make me whole (i.e. pay shipping both ways). This is not a business, just hoping to find good homes to fellow forumites for some great shoes: your consideration would be appreciated, as I have much appreciated the generosity and consideration of others here. I am losing money on every pair of these shoes.

1) NOS Brooks Brothers PEAL Made in England SPECTATOR LOAFERS 8D. $100 shipped CONUS. Appear to be identical to the current Great Gatsby loafers but in black and white, not brown and white. NOS but no box or bags. X through the logo to prevent return. Original tag marked $595 reduced to $298. Came from BB Outlet. Soft supple calf, elegant last. 



2) NOS FLORSHEIM Royal Imperial LWB brown cashmere (pebbled) gunboats 8D. $125 shipped CONUS (shipping with box extra). Top of the line vintage Royal Imperials with v-cleats, probably late 70's, early 80's. In the box with shoebags (shipping extra if original box desired). Came without laces but flat waxed laces will be included. Fit TTS but very heavy and will require break-in for ultimate comfort.







3) NOS Bass Weejuns N734's Oxblood 7.5D. In original box. $65 shipped CONUS (shipping with box extra). These are the original N734's in the classic color, not the shiny plasticy burgundy CG from the 80's. Earlier double leather sole, but with the combination heel. Probably 70's or early 80's. Have a pair of barely worn 8D's of these somewhere, but could not locate in storage. If interested, let me know.


----------



## Stolz

Looking for a trench style rain coat, preferably in a double breasted style. Navy ideally but khaki or green might also work. I wear a 38 or 39 if I can find it. 

Please let me know if you have anything like this, thanks.


----------



## Barnavelt

Every so often this thread really heats up. I am amazed at the quality of items I see on here this weekend! Especially TD's Southwick goldmine. That is an awesome opportunity to pick up a beautiful SC. I am, however, honestly relieved that they are all too narrow of shoulder and too short of length for yours truly.


----------



## dport86

VINTAGE 7.5 and 8 SHOE HOARD PT. 2

Please see previous listing for terms and conditions etc.

4) VINTAGE Walkover Made in US Saddle Shoes 7.5 E/EEE. Light tan smooth leather/brown slightly waxy saddles. These are the old Walkovers, not the current production. Much nicer last and quality IMHO. Bought these NOS, wore them twice. Some tiny scuffs and scratches that would likely polish out. Do not fit overly huge--I'm a 7.5E/8D (7.5D in Alden Barrie) and these fit roomy but lace up fine. No box . $60 shipped CONUS.






5) RARE Florsheim Imperial vintage LWB gunboats in WHITE cashmere (pebbled leather), 8D. No box but original Florsheim bags. $125 shipped CONUS. Purchased NOS, replaced original v-cleat heels with vintage Cat's Paw heels (cost me $40 at Pascuale's). Worn less than 10 times. Never seen another pair. Small black marks/scuffs on toe, and on back of right heel from driving. Have never been polished but edges dressed with Fiebings. Vintage Florsheim shoe trees (solid lacquered wood with Florsheim brass medallions) available for add'l $25.







6) Alden Full Strap Loafers #8 Shell Cordovan 8 B/D. $145 including CONUS shipping (no box or bags). Purchased used, worn sparingly. Still deep eggplant burgundy color and a little shell bloom. Alden Aberdeen last, Alden's narrowest, same as Alden tassel loafers--so know your size on these. A lot of people size down a 1/2 and go one width wider. I wear 7.5D in Alden Barrie and generally 7.5c/e in Van. I can wear 8D and 7.5c/e in Aberdeen comfortably with socks, but YMMV. 



7) Gucci classic bit loafers in brown calf size 40.5M (7.5D US size). $60 including CONUS shipping (no box or bags). Well worn, little tarnish/plating wear on the high points of the bit loafer but strangely, not much heel wear. Not mint, would not wear these with a suit (but who would?) but great shoes to wear with your Nantucket Reds or chinos or madras shorts for that sprezzatura, 70's preppy look. Original heels, soles with gold Gucci medallion. Probably 90's judging from the Gucci logo in the shoe.





8) 80's GAP Made in Italy White Bucks 8m. $50 shipped CONUS. Lightly used, a little too chunky/squared off for me (I like a sleeker, EG last in my white bucks)--so good for shorts, chinos and jeans but not seersucker suits. In the box with original Made in Italy Paper (shipping of box extra). Price was $78 in the 80's. Definitely not current gap quality--pigskin half-lining, toe lined in linen for breathability, Blake stitched with storm welt. Little grey toning on toe and a few scuffs on inner heel. Almost no heel wear--probably worn less than 5 times.





I'm also considering parting with some rare Aldens but at much higher prices. I have Whiskey wingtips (LHS) in 7c/e, black shell Modified v-tips in 8d (would fit 8.5d), whiskey LHS' in 7.5 c/e (seconds but unworn), ravello tassels 7.5c/e. But these would all be in the $300-500 range so not exactly thrift exchange material. Do drop a message if you have been hunting for one of these for a while.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Spring/Summer Jackets!*

I have several more jackets to pass on today--these from the overstuffed closets of *32rollandrock!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *OFFERS ARE ALWAYS VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*7) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30



    

*8) CLASSIC Trad/Ivy Green Blazer with Patch Pockets!
*
This is lovely--a classic green blazer with patch pockets! made by HSM for their jack Nicklaus line, this lovely blazer has a two button front, darts, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and retains its spare button attached to the interior.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



      


*9) Jim Herron SIlk Jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from 100% silk, this beautiful jacket is a miniature herringbone cloth with blue and taupe overlay. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a three button front and four button cuffs--the buttons are likely horn. This comes complete with its original inspection tickets in the interior pocket, showing that it has been worn sparingly, if at all. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32



   

*10) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Spring jacket
*
This is absolutely lovely! Cut with a wonderfully Spring-Summer cloth is Spring green with blue and golden wheat overchecking, this lovely jacket has a three button front, darting, and a twin vent. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has four button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA. This is lovely! It does, however, have one flaw--a very small snag hold on the back of the left-hand sleeve, as shown. Given this, this jacket is a steal at *just $25, or offer.*

*Tagged a 43S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



      

*11) BEAUTIFUL Alan Flusser Spring/Summer jacket*

This is wonderful, and perfect for Spring! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are perfect for the sunnier weather; it has a Spring green and light tan puppytooth base, with periwinkle blue and golden wheat overchecking. This jacket has a three button front and subtle darting; it is also unvented, which is highly appropriate for a Flusser jacket! The cuffs have four buttons. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $49, or offer--frog not included!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





      

*12) GORGEOUS Ivory Cream Cashmere Jacket by Jack Victor*

This is spectacular! Cut from cashmere woven in Italy, the hand and drape of this jacket are magnificent; it's beautifully soft and luxurious, as cashmere should be! The cloth is a beautiful, rich, ivory cream, with sufficient texture in the weave to give interest. The jacket itself is fully canvassed and fully lined; it has a three button front, subtle darting, ad four button cuffs. This is Victor's "Noblewood" model. It was Made in Canada. It's in absolutely excellent condition, except that it does have a very small brown mark on the back of the left-hand sleeve, as shown--you need to look for this, though, when it's worn! This jacket is an absolute steal at just $60, or offer.

*Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on many remaining jackets--most now under $25 shipped!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke jacket!*

This was hand made in Hong Kong for Charles Weisul, a Princeton graduate of 1960, Air Force Captain, and the former VP of Training at AT&T. This is a beautiful and versatile glen plaid in an autumnal medley of chestnut, bark, and bracken, with a rich, deep, Loden green overcheck--this is a really beautiful jacket! An Ivy three-button front, this has the hint of a high 3/2.5 lapel roll--I suspect that the Princeton-educated client was aiming for a true 3/2, but the Hong Kong tailor wasn't quite there yet! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful, classic, and clearly bespoke paisley that complements perfectly the colourway of the tweed. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a small weave fault near the closure, as shown. Given this, this is a steal at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



      

*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in houndstooth with overchecking!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lovely and versatile cloth that's almost a houndstooth and is certainly a medley of slate blue-grey, lichen green, and cream with a lovely subtle bracken overcheck, this lovely lighter- to mid-weight jacket is a classic 3/2 sack. It has the traditional two button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union-Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. This is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 43R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31



      

*3) ANGLOPHILE TWEED! Lovely basketweave with ticket pocket and twin vents, for Gimbel's.*

In 1930 Gimbel's was the largest department store corporation in the world, and was famous for creating the Gimbel's Thanksgiving Day Parade Philadelphia in 1920--four years before Macy's started its NYC version. Gimbel's closed in 1987, and this jacket dates from around a decade prior to that--and shows clearly why Gimbel's it was so successful in its heyday. Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in brown, slate blue, and cream, this jacket features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, a two button front, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is fully lined, and all of the football buttons are leather-covered and have metal shanks. Please note that while this jacket appears to have a shadow blemish on the front, this is actually merely a concentration of dark threads in the handwoven tweed--I checked under a loupe to make sure! This jacket was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*5) Hickey Freeman for Barney's of New York, Glen Plaid in lambswool.*

Cut from lambswool cloth, this lovely jacket has a wonderful soft hand and a beautiful drape. The colourway is lovely; a combination of moss greens and brackens in a classic glen plaid pattern. This was Made in the USA, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a contemporary two button front and four button cuffs; it features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





  

*6) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $29, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*8) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*9) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*10) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $28, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*11) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*12) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*13) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $17, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*14) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*15) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining shoes!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful shoes to pass on today, from makers such as Alden, Peal & Co., Florsheim (USA made ONLY), Allen Edmonds, Church, and more!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Florsheim Imperials. *Claimed!*

3) Frye Penny Loafers. In Excellent condition, with just a few surface marks that will polish off. Handsewn, and Made in the USA. Size 10.5 M. Asking just $30

        

5) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18.

     

6) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $16.

   

7) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

  

8) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

     

13) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $18.

   

14) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $18.

    

15) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $32.

    

16) Mephisto sandals. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 43. Asking $15.

     

17) J. M. Weston Boat shoes. Made in France. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 / 9.5. Asking $25.

    

23) Allen Edmonds patent leather formal shoes.

These are beautiful! I can add little to the pictures, except to say that these patent leather formal shoes are in excellent condition. They're a size 11 1/2 AA, and were made in the USA.

*Asking $28, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome, as are international inquiries.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! c. 38, 40. STUNNING AND RARE! Beautifully tailored mid-century Harris Tweed from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is absolutely gorgeous--this is close to the Platonic Form of Harris Tweed! First, the cloth: This is a beautiful, heavier Harris from the middle of the C20th, not the flimsy stuff that can sometimes be found today. This is cloth designed and woven and intended to last decades--and this one is doing its job well, and is ready for more! This has exactly the heft you'd expect from a heavier British tweed jacket, intended for use in the country by the sporting classes. The colourway is also lovely, being a complex basketweave in sky blue, burnished chestnut, and cream. And note the label--this is an uncommon label even for the 1950s, when the classic "Orb" labels were in play (for the real Harris Tweed, and not its competitor, the "Harris tweed" that was sold as such but woven on the mainland, and not on the islands--a fact that prompted a lawsuit and the legal ruling that all Harris tweed must be loomed on the islands, and not just have wool from their sheep.) But, those who affixed the label knew this was Harris, as the orb stamp would have been on the bolt of cloth this was cut from.

It was made in the 1950s by Austin Reed in Regent Street, when Austin Reed offered excellent tailoring services. As such, it's a beautiful classic mid-century British cut--the sort that Ralph Lauren dreams of. As well as having the heft that you'd expect, then, this jacket has a three button front, single button countryside cuffs, and twin vents. It also has padded military shoulders to give its wearer the "V" look so desired by the sporting set, and as all of the men wearing this tweed at this time would have been in uniform a decade before. The jacket is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and the lining has been carefully cut and sewn so that it conforms to the silhouette of the jacket. This jacket has one main wallet pocket inside, and a divided pencil and pen pocket on the other side.

Part from some minor rust makings on the lining, as shown, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is ready to give you service for the next 50 years.

*This is a bargain at just $40, or offer--you won't find a comparable jacket anywhere at this price!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## zzdocxx

I was just curious, so I googled the name on those Hong Kong made jackets.

Interesting bio of a Princeton grad stationed in Japan and Vietnam.

Hmmm further research reveals some of these details posted already on the other forum. 

Nice Pendleton posted there, (sold already), was that yours also?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

zzdocxx said:


> I was just curious, so I googled the name on those Hong Kong made jackets.
> 
> Interesting bio of a Princeton grad stationed in Japan and Vietnam.


Love those stories. Like something out of an F. Scott Fitzgerald novel.


----------



## wacolo

*Drops*

$22-->$20 PRL Patch Madras Short Sleeve Shirt XL Clean all over. Sized as an XL Chest 28" , shoulders 22"
https://postimg.org/image/wuzkcv8xf/

$35---$31 Corbin 3/2 Sack Sportcoat Forest Green 46R/L Patch Pockets, Center Vent, and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes. 
Chest 24
Length BOC 32
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 25
https://postimg.org/image/t48d9ios3/https://postimg.org/image/lglgr7q43/


----------



## TweedyDon

It's always nice to know a bit about the clothes that you're considering acquiring if they're vintage, and so I like to include small tidbits of infomation wehre possible... I've passed along clothing that was previously owned by the Admiral who oversaw the discovery of the Titanic, many captains of industry, and several prominent civil rights lawyers, as well as that of prominent academics!

Yes, the Pendleton was mine too!



zzdocxx said:


> I was just curious, so I googled the name on those Hong Kong made jackets.
> 
> Interesting bio of a Princeton grad stationed in Japan and Vietnam.
> 
> Hmmm further research reveals some of these details posted already on the other forum.
> 
> Nice Pendleton posted there, (sold already), was that yours also?


----------



## allan

Estimado Don Tweedy,

I tried to PM you about the "BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Spring jacket", number 10 in your new offerings of spring and summer jackets. Alas, your mailbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

And my mailbox has now been cleared--let the deluge begin!


----------



## Submariner

Hey everyone! Please forgive the imgur links, but the forum wouldn't upload my pics for some reason (operator error I'm sure). I've recently lost some weight so I've got some stuff floating around in my closet that just doesn't fit anymore (and hopefully never will again). Some were gleaned from the forum here and some not. Tagged sizes are provided where available but, as always, check the measurements. Reasonable offers considered. No apparent flaws unless noted. All prices include shipping in CONUS. If I didn't cover anything, feel free to PM me and ask!

Jos a Bank Brown Harris Tweed - Tagged 46R (measures more like 48R) - $35


http://imgur.com/a


Chest - 25
Sleeve - 25.5
Shoulder - 21
Length - 31

NO patch pockets, but it does have leather wrapped buttons. Mostly a nice rust brown color, with specks of other colors here and there. Single vent.

Polo Ralph Lauren chocolate brown twill pants - Tagged 42/30 - $25


http://imgur.com/a


Waist - 21
Inseam - 29

There is a polo logo on the back of the pants on the right hip. Substantial material, but very soft.

Columbia Navy Blue fleece vest - Tagged size L, but Columbia apparently runs very big. I like my vests to fit pretty snugly and this was always a bit loose. Fits more like an XL -->XXL. - $20


http://imgur.com/XADC9


Chest - 25.5
Length - 26

Incotex dark chocolate brown cords - tagged size 40 - $50


http://imgur.com/bWsRH


Waist - 20
Inseam - 29.5

PBM Grayish Harris Tweed - No tagged size that I can find, but fits like a 46/48R. Single Vent -$35


http://imgur.com/a


Chest - 25.5
Sleeve - 26
Shoulder - 20
Length - 31.5

Swelled edges, patch pockets, leather buttons, everything you'd expect in a harris.

Alan Flusser Seersucker Suit - Tagged size 46R - $45


http://imgur.com/a


Jacket:
Chest - 25
Sleeve - 25.5
Shoulder - 21
Length - 31

Pants:
Waist - 20.5
Inseam - 30.25

Bought this for a wedding and wore it once, so it is practically brand new. These sell in Steinmart, so I can't vouch for the quality, but it looks pretty good. Missing a button on the pants, but it's an easy fix. I think I have the extra buttons somewhere and will send along.


----------



## CMDC

GTH GRAIL ALERT!!!

Do you fancy yourself a confident dresser, someone inclined to the GTH elements of trad? Here's a fantastic example of such, something surely not likely to come along too often. This will look smashing at some Palm Springs poolside soiree. I have neither the stones, nor really the opportunity, to attempt this look. For whoever is lucky enough to buy this, a requisite condition is that you post a WAYWT photo showing how you pull this off, ideally with drink in hand and a fetching woman on your arm.

The only flaw is that it is missing its buttons so those will need to be added. Otherwise it is in fantastic condition.

It is completely unpadded in the shoulders and is a 3 button sack--although it may be a mispressed 3/2. Single vent.

Batik sport coat. Made in Northern Ireland

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 26

$50 conus


----------



## Fiddlermatt

When did the manufacturers of J. Garcia ties move on to sportcoats?!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Cotton Sweaters*

*Great for The Spring!

All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Based on tag size vs. measurements, I'm thinking this
has shrunk a bit - still makes a nice medium size sweater!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Yellow Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good Condition*; Small flaw on back - see pics
It's not a snag or hole, just looks like the knit is off a bit...
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Fiddlermatt said:


> When did the manufacturers of J. Garcia ties move on to sportcoats?!


----------



## CMDC

Here is a truly beautiful Hickey Freeman double breasted suit. The color is a dark slate blue w/pinstripes. It is in outstanding condition with minimal wear. The jacket is unvented and the trousers are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Made in the USA

Tagged 41R

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +1.5

Trousers 37 waist; 32 inseam

$70 conus




























Arthur Adler is a now gone DC trad bastion--purveyors of Norman Hilton, Southwick, and all the biggies. President George H W Bush was known to shop there. Here is a like new charcoal mini-herringbone wool topcoat.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 25.5
Length: 43.5

$65 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Madras Madness!!*

Bump with an addition...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Madras Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; all 3 for $35!*

*ENRO Blue & Yellow Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Super bright colors!
Weight similar to pinpoint oxford.
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

***********************************************
*American Living Red, White & Blue Madras*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Very Lightweight Madras Fabric
Button Down Collar; Round Bottom
100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Classic Patch Madras*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Lightweight Madras Fabric; Button Down Collar; Round Bottom
No Pocket; IMO, a very good balance of colors.
100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25; all 3 for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

Ties and Accessories...

3 JPress ties. 3.5" width. $19 conus each



















Barney's 3.5" width. $19 conus
Ralph Lauren Purple Label 3.75" width (the main tag is missing but the small tag in the tab is that of RLPL) Burgundy w/pin dot. $22 conus



















Richel for Wm A Fox of DC 3.75" width. $19 conus
Brooks Brothers 3.75" width. $19 conus



















Lands End Madras 3.75" width. $14 conus
Lands End 3.5" width. $14 conus



















Daniel Cremieux Ribbon Belts.
Both XL; 51" length
$17 conus each










Ralph Lauren NWT madras pocket square
Made in USA

$10 conus


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Unlined collar
Made in USA

15.5 x 34

$22 conus










Lacoste yellow polo shirt
Tagged 6

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26

$20 conus


----------



## Barnavelt

Cleaning out the Spring portion of the collection. All prices include shipping in the CONUS. Peeps from other countries feel free to contact me for a shipping quote.

Brooks Brothers size L 100% cotton, Made in India short sleeve madras shirt
- Excellent shape, no issues; P2P; 25 inches, Shoulder; 21 inches, Sleeve; 18 inches (from collar, measured like a dress shirt), Length; 33 inches
- Asking $15









Orvis size M 100% cotton, Made in USA short sleeve patchwork madras shirt
- Great shape, been worn, includes all imperfections inherent in the material; P2P; 22, Shoulder; 18, Sleeve; 31 (from collar, as above), Length; 28.5
- Asking $15









Orvis size XL Tall 100% cotton Zambezi jacket, Made by our friends in China (I had no idea these have a hook vent).
- Pigskin elbow patches, buttonholes, cuffs, etc.
- Great shape EXCEPT; former owner apparently didn't like the snaps for two of the interior pockets because it appears the "male" side of the two part snap was removed from the pocket. I include a picture of one side; the other side looks identical. Obviously not visible from the outside.
- P2P; 25.25, Shoulder; 21.5, Sleeve; 25.5 (from shoulder seam, like a jacket), Length; 33
-Asking $25

















This one hurt me when I tried it on and it didn't fit; I love these and they are so rare in the wild...
Vintage Gant madras sport coat, Made in USA for "R. Standish"
- Excellent shape, very well taken care of and apparently seldom worn
- Purple and green with some russet thrown in for good measure, some great slubs as well
- SHOULDERS; I mean, almost none. Really. Great shoulders.
- Half lined in a lovely cream satin fabric (lined sleeves of course), 2 button, gentle darts, center vent
- P2P; 21, Shoulder; 17.5, Sleeve; 24.5, Length; 30.
- Asking $50


----------



## leisureclass

Really fun vintage Brooks Brothers Emblematic tie of candles


Navy Background
Very good used condition (slightly wrinkled from storage, keeper loose on one side)
Silk and Poly Blend
3.75" wide by 54" long
*Asking $14 Shipped to you CONUS*


----------



## efdll

In the early to mid 60s, college years, I had a batik sack, though much more muted, without any GTH implications. Everyone back then wore madras and this was my iconoclastic response. I wore it for years. Somewhere, not in my possession , there might be a photo of me in it, at a beautiful home and garden in Brown County, IN, drink in hand, and on my arm, a fetching woman, my fiancee, at this engagement party. The jacket did not last forever and neither did the marriage, but both, at the time, were glorious.


----------



## Garasaki

Drops

I snagged this off ebay last week. I was really excited about it. I love the color. It showed up, I was even more excited about it, the color is just so great.

I put it on and it looks like a halter top on me! I looked at the 24" length measurement on ebay and thought "boy that can't be right...". Well, it was.

So this would be a great find for someone who is on the shorter side of things...

Brooks Brothers Wool orange (pumpkin) V neck sweater. Tagged size M Medium. 21" pit to pit, 24" length. Fuzziness (I think it's called "piling" ?) is present although I don't think it is a negative on this sweater (I tried to capture it in some of the pictures). Also throwing in a soft, red v neck sweater vest, tag removed, that is similar in length.

$16 shipped



    

Corbin Tweed, 40R ish
$15

3 roll 2, no darts
Pit to pit 21"
Waist 19.75"
Sleeve 24"
Shoulder seam to seam 18.5"
BoC 30.5"
Single vent


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bumps:

Make me offers! I would love to move stuff!

*Thanks to those helping me clean stuff out. The rest of you, let's keep this going! I need room for infant clothes!*
*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$SOLD*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: *SOLD*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: *SOLD*
Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$SOLD*

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:




Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue. 

 

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $35*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $13*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5





Corbin tweed in a very nice brown with greenish (navy and yellow) over-check. Union made in the USA. Unvented. *~40R $15 **Chest: 23; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 30.75; Shoulders: 18.75 * 


  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $12*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $12*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $175. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $20*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25
*
Hats: * 


 

Harris Tweed Cap in Green Herringbone with a small hole or two (Pictured) circumference: 22" *$5. *

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$130* (pending)



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## plupy

WIDE & WILD PATCH MADRAS TIE
I've been waiting all winter to peddle this one. Straight from Saks via somebody's trunk. Embrace its wide berth (an unseemly 4.5" wide) and wear as a goof or send it to Tiecrafters to be narrowed for a daring splash of summer color. No condition issues but could probably use a cleaning; 53.5" long; $9.50 shipped OBO.


----------



## maltimad

Consolidations/Bumps/Drops. Cromps.

Offers are welcome. Thanks!



maltimad said:


> Hello! I have for you today some shoes for the summer. Most of them new and unworn. One worn twice, one with more wear. All prices include domestic shipping, and are for the shoes only. Have a look:
> 
> *1)* Bass 'Brockton' Blue Bucks. *
> 
> Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2)* Stacy Adams 'Tennyson' Canvas/Suede Saddle Shoes. *
> 
> Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> *
> 3)* Bass 'Pomona' Saddle Bucks.
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *4)* Florsheim (Exotic) Grained Loafers. 10D. Not a penny loafer, not quite a Venetian, definitely not a bit or tassel. I've never seen another quite like this. Heavily grained, substantial leather. I can't say with certainty that it's an exotic, but kudu or even elephant wouldn't surprise me. I could be wrong, but I can't imagine calfskin being this grained. Stitched moccasin construction, no cement here. Don't the the squareness of the sole scare you off, the toe is nicely chiseled, but still rounded overall. Great-looking shape. Interior is in great shape. Definitely vintage, but in good condition. More than ready to go out of the box. Soles are at about 70% remaining, heels are around 97% remaining.
> 
> *Pricing*: $23.00
> 
> *5)* New Balance 470SR2. 10.5D. One of the few Made in USA examples of this model. Typical New Balance solid construction, comfort and quality. Ventilated uppers make this a great hot weather running or training shoe. Full length ABZORB and C-CAP midsole. Non-marking outsole. New and Unworn. Discontinued colorway.
> 
> *Pricing:* $34.00
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions via PM. Discounts available for multiple purchases. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Some non-clothing items for your consideration. All prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) Six (6) sets of cufflinks*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2) Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutter*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!*
> 
> 3) Waterman Hemisphere Ballpoint Pen and Mechanical Pencil Set
> *
> Usual Waterman quality. Made in France, VERY smooth writing, solidly made, etc. I'm selling this on behalf of a relative. This is an older set, but unused, so I feel comfortable in calling it NOS. The same set IS still available today: .
> 
> Retail pricing would be between $80.00 and $100.00 just about everywhere, I believe.
> 
> Satin finished stainless steel. SOLID feeling, but lightweight. I usually find most nicer or higher-end pens a little too ostentatious, but not this set. It gives off a look of definite quality, but in a very subtle, tasteful way. The ballpoint pen is, of course, refillable - and the pencil uses .5mm lead (at least one stick is pre-loaded). The box makes for a very nice presentation. Please note that it has just a few pinpoint dings and a light scratch on the inner cushion (the picture makes it look far worse than it actually is), but nothing that would make it unsuitable to gift. It would make an ideal present for a new graduate come May, or a nice lifetime-use purchase for yourself.
> 
> *
> 
> Pricing: $51.00 *(at least $28.00 off retail)
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration today a few assorted items, and all prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) American Living Large-Scale Check Jacket, Size Medium*
> 
> American Living is the dearly departed JCPenney house brand that was designed and produced by Ralph Lauren. As-new condition, no flaws that I can see. More importantly, no musty odor - just a nice, clean no-smell smell. Nice-feeling wool-blend fabric in a striking pattern. Black inner lining. Good weight for transitional spring/fall weather, or for steady winter use in warmer latitudes. Slash hip pockets and zippered chest pocket outside, two chest pockets inside. Side-tab adjusters at the waist. Throat latch, and two-button adjustable wrist cuffs. Overall looks and vibes of a cross between a Pendleton shirt and a Filson Mackinaw jacket. Nowhere near as heavy as the latter, of course. Solidly-made and constructed, nonetheless.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22.5 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19 inches
> Sleeve (from shoulder to wrist cuff): 26.5 inches
> Length: 27 inches*
> 
> Pricing: $21.00 *
> 
> *2)* *Stafford Prep Quilted 5-Button Vest, Size Large (would work for a Medium as well, please see measurements)
> 
> **Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *3)* *Polo Ralph Lauren Cashmere Sweater Vest, Size Medium*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *4) Grant Thomas Two-Ply Cashmere Sweater, Size Medium (on the slimmer side, please see measurements)*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *5) **Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy Cords, Size 35 x 30, Forward Pleats, THICK, plush fabric.*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *6) Oakton Chocolate Brown Full-Brogued Oxfords, Size 10 D, Brand-new heels.*
> *
> Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Still here and looking for new homes!!


Ivygrad71 said:


> Guys here are a few items from my closet that I need to move. All items are in excellent condition and worn gently.
> LL Bean Barn coat. Moss green. Men's size "L". This one is from a few years ago and is in excellent condition. Asking $40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> American Living patch madras shorts. These are a size 33. Made in India. $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> A pair of pants that I hate to get rid of but they don't fit me anymore! Polo with embroidered ducks and pheasants, tagged 34R (measure 33.5x30). More of a slimmer fit with a 8" leg opening. Very nice pants and I hope someone will treasure these like I have! $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> Bill's khakis M2 flat front. 33x29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> Two like new, washed and never worn pair of LL Bean Classic fit khakis. Size 33x29. $25 per pair or both for $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Drops and notes.

BB flannel blazer has been sold.

Bills below are M2s.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Further cleansing of the closet. Pants edition. Includes shipping to CONUS, of course.
> 
> Bills M2 Mushroom Twills, 35/31.5, 1.5 cuffs,
> 
> Still in great shape, these came from Hinton and Hinton in Oxford, MS. If you're not familiar with the Mushroom color, the first picture is a better representation. $38 $36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Moleskin Jeans 33/31.5
> 
> Great shape as well. I ordered these from Orvis last winter. Perfect for the occasional spring chill. $32 $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filson Lightweight Twill Khakis, 34/29+1
> 
> Barely worn, these also came from the square in Oxford via Landry's, probably the most traditional of menswear purveyors there. The fabric weight is perfect for hotter weather. $27 $25


----------



## 32rollandrock

Three very nice pairs of Orvis trousers. Two are khaki, the third is heavyweight canvas--we're talking Carhartt weight fabric, but lovingly broken in so you don't have to do it yourself. All are flat front with no cuffs and no flaws, with true-to-size 42 waists. I'd love to send all three to someone for $50 CONUS. Here they are, and apologies for cell phone pictures--only thing available at the moment.

First, the canvas trousers. Substantial is an understatement. Triple stitched throughout with leather trim on back pockets. These are the heaviest weight cotton trousers I can recall ever buying, and the fabric is beautifully soft--really amazing, I think. They have a true to size 42 waist and a 29-inch inseam. $27 CONUS





Next, a pair of khakis in 42x30, as hand measured. No flaws to these, they have tons of life left with spare button still safely sewn on inside. $22 CONUS





Finally, a fine pair of leather trimmed khakis. Zero flaws and 42x28, as hand measured. $25 CONUS


----------



## gamma68

*Bump for this TRAD GRAIL item*

*VINTAGE 3/2 TWEED HERRINGBONE JACKET*

Too warm for a tweed? Buy it now--save it for Fall!

Very nice vintage 3/2 tweed jacket from Hughes Hatcher Suffrin of Detroit. The union tag places it between 1968-1976.

Attractive mustard brown herringbone with lots of desirable features: Patch pockets, swelled edges, hook vent, half lined, two-button cuffs.

*Condition: *close to flawless, looks as if it had been worn sparingly, if at all. There is one small moth nibble on the inside of the right cuff (not visible when worn)--any easy fix. Otherwise, there are no holes, stains, rips, tears or odors.

*MEASUREMENTS:*
Shoulder -- 19"
Chest -- 45"
Waist -- 43"
Sleeve -- 26"
Length from bottom of collar -- 31.25"

*Asking $40. Price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the continental U.S.*


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD GRAIL ALERT #2*

*VINTAGE 3/2 BLEEDING MADRAS JACKET*

Bleeding madras jacket by Palm Beach for the iconic J.L. Hudson retailer that once was _the _department store in downtown Detroit. Wonderful GTH colors: primarily orange with plum and yellow plaid. There is slubbiness to the fabric. Union tag dates it between 1949-1961.

*Natural shoulders with minimal padding
*Partly-lined
*Center vent
*Two-button cuffs. About 1.5-1.75" of material under the cuff.
*Very subtle darts

Tagged 40L, but please see actual measurements:

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 40"
Length from bottom of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"

*Condition:* No stains or tears to the fabric or lining (which is a wonderful dark plum). Upon careful inspection, I see about four very small slits (they aren't really holes) along the back edge of the collar fold (see pic 7). I had to unfold the collar to see these, and they really aren't noticeable unless you unfold. A tailor could easily repair these if desired. It looks like the fabric just separated slightly at the fold. I'd say the slits are about 2/16" long.

More photos here:

*Asking $50. Price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the continental U.S.*


----------



## Barnavelt

Green and purple madras jacket from Sunday has been sold.

Somebody snag that awesome madras from gamma; that is primo stuff!!


----------



## Semper Jeep

Barnavelt said:


> Somebody snag that awesome madras from gamma; that is primo stuff!!


If I didn't just purchase a jacket of a similar pattern and weight, I'd probably be all over that.

...Heck, for that price, I might still get all over that. I'll need to get the tape measure out this evening and see if how much shortening will need to be done and if it's economically worthwhile.


----------



## Barnavelt

Another Bump..









Brooks Brothers "Elliot Advantage Chino" labeled 38x30
-Double forward pleats, 100% cotton
-Waist 19 (no room to let out), Rise 12, Inseam 29 w/ 1.5 inch cuffs
-Excellent condition; I think worn once
-Asking $*15** conus










**
JAB "Stays Cool" Seersucker labeled 32x30
-Double forward pleats, 100% cotton
-Waist 16 (1.5 to let out), Rise 11.5, Inseam 31 w/ 1.25 inch cuffs
-Excellent condition; nice details like white zipper, faux MOP buttons on the pockets**
-Asking $15 CONUS*


----------



## WillBarrett

Skinny trads....upcoming I have a pair of washable wool pants in grey - straight from the Harvard Co-op. A very slender 32x30.

Pics upcoming.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' madras 3/2 sack - 40R
*Absolutely gorgeous and like-new. 
17.75" shoulders
21.5" pit to pit
23" sleeves (+2.5")
30" length BOC
*Asking *$50* > $38 shipped USPS Priority*

**

*Ralph Lauren Polo repp ties
*Tie 5 remains. Drop to *$8*. Shipped USPS First Class. In great condition.

1. CLAIMED
2. CLAIMED
3. CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide (keeper loose on one side.)
5. CLAIMED


----------



## CMDC

I've had this in my closet for about a year and I've come to conclude that I'm probably not a double breasted blazer kind of guy. With six other blazers alongside it (another issue altogether) it just doesn't get worn. So, maybe one of you is looking for a classic Burberry's db blazer. As a bonus, it has been dry cleaned so it's ready to wear.

There is only one flaw--a small hole near the right cuff, pictured. Otherwise this is in perfect condition. Unvented.

Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$40 conus


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks.

Take all three Lacose Polos for $75 Shipped. The closeups show the accurate colors.
$28 Lacoste Polo Size 8 Peach Clean and Gently worn. No holes or Stains 
https://postimg.org/image/64untre2b/ https://postimg.org/image/xqxfefxf7/
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21

$28 Lacoste Polo Size 8 Chartreuse Clean and Gently Worn. No holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/lioch7f1v/ https://postimg.org/image/6ciaq9p0z/
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21

$28 Lacoste Polo Size 8 Lilac Clean and Gently Worn. No Holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/qmfm5eq5v/ https://postimg.org/image/vrgtn133n/
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21

$28 Southern Tide Buttondown XL Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/3rhbghp0z/ https://postimg.org/image/jfiina4mr/
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 20
Sleeve from shoulder 25

$25 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large Locker loop and third button. Not new but in fine shape. No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/wsh2c5k37/ https://postimg.org/image/3osufwvzn/
Chest 22
Shoulder 17

$25 Lands' End Rugby Shirt Large Almost 1.5 lbs of American Made Rugby Goodness. Purple, gray and white. No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/ew6a1rmr7/ https://postimg.org/image/hg1wvvab7/
Chest 22
Shoulders 22
Sleeve from shoulder 26

$30 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/
Waist 36 +.75"
Outseam top of waistband 41
Inseam 31 +1"


----------



## nhindian

Have two things for sale..

Barneys Private Label jacket. Tagged 42R, with a label that resembles Piattelli. In good condition minus the left inside arm hole is blown out. Front pockets still basted shut. Asking $35 shipped

Measurements:
Chest: 21.5"
Waist: 19.5
Length : 31.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 19.5





Harris Tweed for Orvis jacket. No size tag. There is a stain / gunk on the backside of the left cuff, but otherwise in good condition. Asking $40 shipped.

Measurements:
Chest: 26"
Waist: 24
Length : 30.5
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21






More pics coming soon.

Also willing to trade. Looking for Navy suits in 40R, dress shirts in 15.5/33,34, 10.5D shoes, 36" belts


----------



## Monocle

*Good evening all,

Recent 2013 ORVIS quilted light work jacket. Snap button front. Gusseted utility pockets on front. Button closure hip pockets inside at hips. $169 still, at orvis.com. Or....$50.00 SHIPPED Priority Mail from moi. CONUS, PR, AK, HI.

Sized XL. I am 6'0" - 46R and it is a perfect fit, width (25") and length (30"). The sleeves (25") do NOT button, and are open style, with no interior cuff. Perfect for wearing over a shetland. It is a lightweight jacket.*





:icon_study:


----------



## Submariner

Bump!



Submariner said:


> Hey everyone! Please forgive the imgur links, but the forum wouldn't upload my pics for some reason (operator error I'm sure). I've recently lost some weight so I've got some stuff floating around in my closet that just doesn't fit anymore (and hopefully never will again). Some were gleaned from the forum here and some not. Tagged sizes are provided where available but, as always, check the measurements. Reasonable offers considered. No apparent flaws unless noted. All prices include shipping in CONUS. If I didn't cover anything, feel free to PM me and ask!
> 
> Jos a Bank Brown Harris Tweed - Tagged 46R (measures more like 48R) - $35
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Chest - 25
> Sleeve - 25.5
> Shoulder - 21
> Length - 31
> 
> NO patch pockets, but it does have leather wrapped buttons. Mostly a nice rust brown color, with specks of other colors here and there. Single vent.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren chocolate brown twill pants - Tagged 42/30 - $25
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Waist - 21
> Inseam - 29
> 
> There is a polo logo on the back of the pants on the right hip. Substantial material, but very soft.
> 
> Columbia Navy Blue fleece vest - Tagged size L, but Columbia apparently runs very big. I like my vests to fit pretty snugly and this was always a bit loose. Fits more like an XL -->XXL. - $20
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XADC9
> 
> 
> Chest - 25.5
> Length - 26
> 
> Incotex dark chocolate brown cords - tagged size 40 - $50
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWsRH
> 
> 
> Waist - 20
> Inseam - 29.5
> 
> PBM Grayish Harris Tweed - No tagged size that I can find, but fits like a 46/48R. Single Vent -$35
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Chest - 25.5
> Sleeve - 26
> Shoulder - 20
> Length - 31.5
> 
> Swelled edges, patch pockets, leather buttons, everything you'd expect in a harris.
> 
> Alan Flusser Seersucker Suit - Tagged size 46R - $45
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Jacket:
> Chest - 25
> Sleeve - 25.5
> Shoulder - 21
> Length - 31
> 
> Pants:
> Waist - 20.5
> Inseam - 30.25
> 
> Bought this for a wedding and wore it once, so it is practically brand new. These sell in Steinmart, so I can't vouch for the quality, but it looks pretty good. Missing a button on the pants, but it's an easy fix. I think I have the extra buttons somewhere and will send along.


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Ralph & price drop!

*Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged size: 41L

$70 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18 5/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
Length from boc: 32"

 

 



Price drop! 
*Southwick* 3/2 dartless check tweed
Tagged size: 46R
Made in USA

Gorgeous.

*NOW $45!* $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5" (~1.75" to let)
Length from boc: 31.25"










(click to enlarge)


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Shirts and Ties. Note the measurements on the shirts--I few have had 1/2 inch of shrinkage.
> 
> JPress blue point collar broadcloth shirt
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> *$18 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue butcher stripe button down
> Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.5 x 32.5
> 
> *$13 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue thin stripe button down
> Tagged 16 x 33 but measures 15.5 x 32.5
> 
> *$13 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barneys spread collar shirt
> Tagged L
> Measures 15.75 x 34
> 
> *$13 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue w/white stripe point collar dress shirt
> 16 x 33 slim fit
> 
> *$13 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties: L to R (1-5) FR Tripler, Brooks Bros, Brooks Bros (blue w/yellow pin dot) SOLD, Brooks Bros (blue w/medallion) SOLD, Brooks Bros
> 1-4: 3.25" width
> 5: 3.75" width
> 
> *$11 conus each*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS



CMDC said:


> New with tags Lands End chocolate brown wide wale cords
> Made in Israel, so buying these will be a mitzvah
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 36 x 31
> 
> *$29 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark khakis--British khakis
> Very little wear
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 x 31
> 
> *$25 conus
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers cotton/wool button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren button down tattersall sport shirt
> Size S
> 
> *$19 conus*


----------



## nhindian

nhindian said:


> Have two things for sale..
> 
> Barneys Private Label jacket. Tagged 42R, with a label that resembles Piattelli. In good condition minus the left inside arm hole is blown out. Front pockets still basted shut. Asking $35 shipped
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21.5"
> Waist: 19.5
> Length : 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed for Orvis jacket. No size tag. There is a stain / gunk on the backside of the left cuff, but otherwise in good condition. Asking $40 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 26"
> Waist: 24
> Length : 30.5
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics coming soon.
> 
> Also willing to trade. Looking for Navy suits in 40R, dress shirts in 15.5/33,34, 10.5D shoes, 36" belts


More pics..


----------



## Himself

*New Jack Donnelly Slim Fit 32W x 28.5L
*
After I just got them today. They do look new, but are definitely not 30" inseam as advertised. They measure about 28.5". Too short for me!

Before contacting the seller, I thought I might offer them here, for my cost plus an extra six bucks for USPS Priority to you -- *$52* -- a great deal for brand new JDs.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP--->
*Really fun vintage Brooks Brothers Emblematic tie of candles


Navy Background
Very good used condition (slightly wrinkled from storage, keeper loose on one side)
Silk and Poly Blend
3.75" wide by 54" long
*Now Asking $12 Shipped to you CONUS*


----------



## CMDC

Want to know what it takes for items to make it to the Thrift Exchange??? How does the sausage get made??? Well, here's the provenance of this fantastic sport coat, even though yours truly ends up looking a wee bit pathetic and desperate. What I won't do for my customers...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-a-thrifting-problem-if&p=1541966#post1541966

Anyhow, this sport coat is in absolutely perfect condition. This is an Orvis 3/2 sack in lightweight poplin. Perfect for spring and summer. Half lined. Minimal padding in the shoulders. Single vent. It is a gingham in navy and khaki. Made in the USA.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.25 +2.5

*SOLD*


----------



## zzdocxx

Too funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trad-ish

Thank goodness he sold that jacket. It would have been a shame for that beautiful kabuki dance to have been for naught.


----------



## Reldresal

Since I bought it, I guess that makes me the guy watching the guy watching the guy(s) and waiting.

Chest measurement is a little bigger than my usual. Stay tuned?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Giant Bump!

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Madras Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*ENRO Blue & Yellow Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Super bright colors!
Weight similar to pinpoint oxford.
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

***********************************************
*American Living Red, White & Blue Madras*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Very Lightweight Madras Fabric
Button Down Collar; Round Bottom
100% cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*********************************************************

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 42x30*
Waist: 43"
Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
*PRICE: $25*

********************************************************

*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18 > $15*
I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

********************************************************

*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25*

********************************************************

*Great for The Spring!

All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Based on tag size vs. measurements, I'm thinking this
has shrunk a bit - still makes a nice medium size sweater!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Yellow Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good Condition*; Small flaw on back - see pics
It's not a snag or hole, just looks like the knit is off a bit...
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## maltimad

*Updates*

Some updates tonight - just a couple of things left. Please help me find new homes for them, thanks!



maltimad said:


> Hello! I have for you today some shoes for the summer. Most of them new and unworn. One worn twice, one with more wear. All prices include domestic shipping, and are for the *shoes only*. Have a look:
> 
> *1)* Bass 'Brockton' Blue Bucks. 10D.
> 
> *Pricing*: SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2)* Stacy Adams 'Tennyson' Canvas/Suede Saddle Shoes. 9.5D.
> 
> *Pricing*: SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *3)* Bass 'Pomona' Saddle Bucks. 9.5D.
> 
> *Pricing*: SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *4)* Florsheim Grained Loafers. 10D.
> 
> *Pricing*: SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *5)* New Balance 470SR2. 10.5D. One of the few Made in USA examples of this model. Typical New Balance solid construction, comfort and quality. Ventilated uppers make this a great hot weather running or training shoe. Full length ABZORB and C-CAP midsole. Non-marking outsole. New and Unworn. Discontinued colorway.
> 
> *Pricing:* $33.00
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions via PM. Discounts available for multiple purchases. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for your consideration today a few assorted items, and all prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) American Living Large-Scale Check Jacket, Size Medium*
> 
> American Living is the dearly departed JCPenney house brand that was designed and produced by Ralph Lauren. As-new condition, no flaws that I can see. More importantly, no musty odor - just a nice, clean no-smell smell. Nice-feeling wool-blend fabric in a striking pattern. Black inner lining. Good weight for transitional spring/fall weather, or for steady winter use in warmer latitudes. Slash hip pockets and zippered chest pocket outside, two chest pockets inside. Side-tab adjusters at the waist. Throat latch, and two-button . Overall looks and vibes of a cross between a and a Filson Mackinaw jacket. Nowhere near as heavy as the latter, of course. Solidly-made and constructed, nonetheless.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to Pit: 22.5 inches
> Shoulder to Shoulder: 19 inches
> Sleeve (from shoulder to wrist cuff): 26.5 inches
> Length: 27 inches*
> 
> Pricing: $20.00 *or make me an offer, I'd like this sold sooner than later.
> 
> *2)* *Stafford Prep Quilted 5-Button Vest, Size Large (would work for a Medium as well, please see measurements)
> 
> **Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *3)* *Polo Ralph Lauren , Size Medium*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *4) Grant Thomas , Size Medium (on the slimmer side, please see measurements)*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *5) **Polo Ralph Lauren Burgundy Cords, , Forward Pleats, THICK, plush fabric.*
> 
> *Pricing:* SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *6) Oakton Chocolate Brown Full-Brogued Oxfords, Size 10 D, Brand-new heels.*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Some non-clothing items for your consideration. All prices include shipping to anywhere the USPS considers domestic. Here we go:
> 
> *1) Six (6) sets of cufflinks*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2) Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutter*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!*
> 
> 3) Waterman Hemisphere Ballpoint Pen and Mechanical Pencil Set*
> 
> *Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!
> 
> Please PM with buying interest or questions. I'm happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## vinylacademics

random interest check here.

i don't see a lot of nice double-breasted blazers but this was one. discounting the fact that it has 14 Holland & Sherry buttons, it's just damn nice on its own.

Tom James navy double-breasted, single-vented blazer. Peak lapels, fully-lined and 14 Holland & Sherry buttons adorning it(6 front, 4 on each cuff)! Fits about like a 40R-42R.

Measurements: 21.5" P2P, 24.5" sleeves, 18" shoulders, 30" BOC

Basically asking the price I feel the buttons are worth: *$50 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## gamma68

^ measurements??


----------



## Adjudicator

Those J & M pennies look good.


----------



## TMMKC

Just in time for summer...

Nearly new To Boot New York (by Adam Derrick) black leather driving mocs. I got these last summer and have worn them 3-4 times...and not for very long. They are in almost new condition, in the box, and available for a deeply discounted price than the approx. $180 retail.

Note that these shoes tend to run a little big, so the 10 1/2 should fit a size 11 with no problems (I wear an 11). I just found I didn't wear them much, and I want to make room in the closet. They're good shoes.

I am asking $55 CONUS (including shipping). PM if interested.


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP, this is a seriously nice tweed, folks.*



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE 3/2 TWEED HERRINGBONE JACKET*
> 
> Too warm for a tweed? Buy it now--save it for Fall!
> 
> Very nice vintage 3/2 tweed jacket from Hughes Hatcher Suffrin of Detroit. The union tag places it between 1968-1976.
> 
> Attractive mustard brown herringbone with lots of desirable features: Patch pockets, swelled edges, hook vent, half lined, two-button cuffs.
> 
> *Condition: *close to flawless, looks as if it had been worn sparingly, if at all. There is one small moth nibble on the inside of the right cuff (not visible when worn)--any easy fix. Otherwise, there are no holes, stains, rips, tears or odors.
> 
> *MEASUREMENTS:*
> Shoulder -- 19"
> Chest -- 45"
> Waist -- 43"
> Sleeve -- 26"
> Length from bottom of collar -- 31.25"
> 
> *Asking $40>>$35 Price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the continental U.S.*


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP for this Trad grail item. Can't believe no one's pulled the trigger yet.

A vintage relic, bleeding madras (hard to find anymore), great condition...*



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE 3/2 BLEEDING MADRAS JACKET*
> 
> Bleeding madras jacket by Palm Beach for the iconic J.L. Hudson retailer that once was _the _department store in downtown Detroit. Wonderful GTH colors: primarily orange with plum and yellow plaid. There is slubbiness to the fabric. Union tag dates it between 1949-1961.
> 
> *Natural shoulders with minimal padding
> *Partly-lined
> *Center vent
> *Two-button cuffs. About 1.5-1.75" of material under the cuff.
> *Very subtle darts
> 
> Tagged 40L, but please see actual measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 40"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32.5"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> *Condition:* No stains or tears to the fabric or lining (which is a wonderful dark plum). Upon careful inspection, I see about four very small slits (they aren't really holes) along the back edge of the collar fold (see pic 7). I had to unfold the collar to see these, and they really aren't noticeable unless you unfold. A tailor could easily repair these if desired. It looks like the fabric just separated slightly at the fold. I'd say the slits are about 2/16" long.
> 
> More photos here:
> 
> *Asking $50. Price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the continental U.S.*


----------



## vinylacademics

gamma68 said:


> ^ measurements??


fixing now. didn't realize I didn't post them.


----------



## dport86

#2 Florsheim NOS Brown Cashmere's now SOLD. Thanks TJ:



dport86 said:


> SIZE 8 and 7.5 SHOE HOARD:
> 
> As promised, reducing my vintage and NOS shoe hoard. Prices include shipping CONUS (sorry, no foreign shipping on these). If you desire the box, there will be extra shipping charges (at cost). If NOS shoes are worn, they cannot be returned. Please know your sizes, happy to answer questions about fit but if you must return for fit, I expect you to make me whole (i.e. pay shipping both ways). This is not a business, just hoping to find good homes to fellow forumites for some great shoes: your consideration would be appreciated, as I have much appreciated the generosity and consideration of others here. I am losing money on every pair of these shoes.
> 
> 1) NOS Brooks Brothers PEAL Made in England SPECTATOR LOAFERS 8D. $100 shipped CONUS. Appear to be identical to the current Great Gatsby loafers but in black and white, not brown and white. NOS but no box or bags. X through the logo to prevent return. Original tag marked $595 reduced to $298. Came from BB Outlet. Soft supple calf, elegant last.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) NOS FLORSHEIM Royal Imperial LWB brown cashmere (pebbled) gunboats 8D. $125 shipped CONUS (shipping with box extra). Top of the line vintage Royal Imperials with v-cleats, probably late 70's, early 80's. In the box with shoebags (shipping extra if original box desired). Came without laces but flat waxed laces will be included. Fit TTS but very heavy and will require break-in for ultimate comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) NOS Bass Weejuns N734's Oxblood 7.5D. In original box. $65 shipped CONUS (shipping with box extra). These are the original N734's in the classic color, not the shiny plasticy burgundy CG from the 80's. Earlier double leather sole, but with the combination heel. Probably 70's or early 80's. Have a pair of barely worn 8D's of these somewhere, but could not locate in storage. If interested, let me know.


----------



## dport86

#5 Rare Florsheim White Gunboats now SOLD. Thanks TJ.



dport86 said:


> VINTAGE 7.5 and 8 SHOE HOARD PT. 2
> 
> Please see previous listing for terms and conditions etc.
> 
> 4) VINTAGE Walkover Made in US Saddle Shoes 7.5 E/EEE. Light tan smooth leather/brown slightly waxy saddles. These are the old Walkovers, not the current production. Much nicer last and quality IMHO. Bought these NOS, wore them twice. Some tiny scuffs and scratches that would likely polish out. Do not fit overly huge--I'm a 7.5E/8D (7.5D in Alden Barrie) and these fit roomy but lace up fine. No box . $60 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) RARE Florsheim Imperial vintage LWB gunboats in WHITE cashmere (pebbled leather), 8D. No box but original Florsheim bags. $125 shipped CONUS. Purchased NOS, replaced original v-cleat heels with vintage Cat's Paw heels (cost me $40 at Pascuale's). Worn less than 10 times. Never seen another pair. Small black marks/scuffs on toe, and on back of right heel from driving. Have never been polished but edges dressed with Fiebings. Vintage Florsheim shoe trees (solid lacquered wood with Florsheim brass medallions) available for add'l $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Alden Full Strap Loafers #8 Shell Cordovan 8 B/D. $145 including CONUS shipping (no box or bags). Purchased used, worn sparingly. Still deep eggplant burgundy color and a little shell bloom. Alden Aberdeen last, Alden's narrowest, same as Alden tassel loafers--so know your size on these. A lot of people size down a 1/2 and go one width wider. I wear 7.5D in Alden Barrie and generally 7.5c/e in Van. I can wear 8D and 7.5c/e in Aberdeen comfortably with socks, but YMMV.
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Gucci classic bit loafers in brown calf size 40.5M (7.5D US size). $60 including CONUS shipping (no box or bags). Well worn, little tarnish/plating wear on the high points of the bit loafer but strangely, not much heel wear. Not mint, would not wear these with a suit (but who would?) but great shoes to wear with your Nantucket Reds or chinos or madras shorts for that sprezzatura, 70's preppy look. Original heels, soles with gold Gucci medallion. Probably 90's judging from the Gucci logo in the shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) 80's GAP Made in Italy White Bucks 8m. $50 shipped CONUS. Lightly used, a little too chunky/squared off for me (I like a sleeker, EG last in my white bucks)--so good for shorts, chinos and jeans but not seersucker suits. In the box with original Made in Italy Paper (shipping of box extra). Price was $78 in the 80's. Definitely not current gap quality--pigskin half-lining, toe lined in linen for breathability, Blake stitched with storm welt. Little grey toning on toe and a few scuffs on inner heel. Almost no heel wear--probably worn less than 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also considering parting with some rare Aldens but at much higher prices. I have Whiskey wingtips (LHS) in 7c/e, black shell Modified v-tips in 8d (would fit 8.5d), whiskey LHS' in 7.5 c/e (seconds but unworn), ravello tassels 7.5c/e. But these would all be in the $300-500 range so not exactly thrift exchange material. Do drop a message if you have been hunting for one of these for a while.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Adjudicator said:


> Those J & M pennies look good.


With an additional $30 for international shipping, imagine how good they would look on your feet! :idea:


----------



## bigwordprof

bigwordprof said:


> Here's a chance to build or refresh your trad shirt collection. All of these OCBD are NWT, some are still even pinned. They are all slim fit, must-iron, made in USA. The label has an 'X' to prevent retail return.
> 
> 15.5-34: ecru, blue, white
> 15-34: blue stripe, pink, yellow
> 
> $42 each shipped in the US. Take the whole collection for $225.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update.


----------



## CMDC

I'm extremely tempted to keep this but I'll offer it up here for a while...

McGeorge cashmere cardigan sweater for Marshall Fields
Made in Scotland
Size M

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 28
Sleeve: 35

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers taupe wool trousers
Reverse pleat and cuffed

33 waist/30 inseam

$30 conus



















Peter Millar light blue v-neck cotton sweater
Size M

$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers custom pink must iron ocbd
This is by all indications unworn NWOT

Measures 15 x 34

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers burgundy university stripe ocbd w/unlined collar
Made in USA
17.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Ben Silver blue pinpoint ocbd
17.5 x 34

$22 conus



















Peter Millar long sleeve bd sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Tom James long sleeve bd sport shirt
Made in USA--I'm thinking probably by Gitman Bros.
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve button down madras
Made in India
Size XL

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers tie
3.75" width

$18 conus


----------



## frosejr

I can't even begin to explain what I would do for those white gunboats in my size, 12B or 12C.


----------



## L-feld

Drops! All jackets are $40, shipped CONUS, except the Oritsky, which is just $12.



L-feld said:


> All jackets are 3/2 sacks with center vents. And of course, all jackets are MADE IN USA.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blazer in green Hopsack with brass buttons. Half Canvas, Half Lined. Great for spring!
> 24.5 in. chest, 24 in. waist, 20 in. shoulder, 31 in. length, 24 in. sleeve.
> 
> Hardwick Blazer in navy hopsack with white MOP buttons. Half Canvas, Half lined.
> 24.5 in. chest, 23.25 in. waist, 19.75 in. shoulder, 31 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve. Half canvas. Half lined.
> 
> Hardwick sport jacket in tan linen. Half canvas, half lined.
> 24.5 in. chest, 23.5 in. waist, 19.5 in. shoulder, 31.5 in. length, 25 in. sleeve.
> 
> Brooks Brothers sport jacket in a colorful checkered twill. No content tag, but feels like wool. Very soft medium weight fabric. Full canvas, half lined.
> 24 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19 in. shoulder, 31 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve.
> 
> Brooks Brothers sport jacket in a brown glen plaid. Very breezy wool/linen/silk blend. Half canvas. Half lined.
> 23.25 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19 in. shoulder, 31.5 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve.
> 
> Hardwick sport jacket in olive puppy tooth. Half canvas. Half lined.
> 23.5 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19.5 in. shoulder, 32 in. length, 24.5 in. sleeve.
> 
> H. Oritsky in tan puppy tooth. Very lightweight, feels like wool, but no content tag. Full canvas, full lined. Has a few imperfections (see photos), so I'm selling it basically at cost.
> 23 in. chest, 22 in. waist, 19.25 in. shoulder, 31.25 in. length, 25 in. sleeve.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS ON NEW WITH TAGS SPRING/SUMMER JACKETS FROM SOUTHWICK AND COPPLEY!*

*A fraction of their original retail!*

​
This is a very rare opportunity to acquire new jackets with all of their tags attached at a fraction of their retail price! As always with my listings, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED AND INSURED SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always with my listings,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK JACKET!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful; a beautiful small overcheck in burnt orange, periwinkle blue, and blue-grey slate on a classic rich cream background, this is flecked throughout with dark moss, berry scarlet, and gorse yellow. This jacket is pure silk, and so has the wonderfully slubby texture that only very high quality silk possesses; many of the flecks appear in the slubby tufts of the fabric. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It features a contemporary two button front, and has four button cuffs; the buttons are a rich dark cream to complement the colourway of the cloth, as is the full lining. The jacket is half-canvassed, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. This jacket has had its interior Southwick label carefully and professionally removed, as shown, but all of its other tags are intact, including its original retail tags. All its exterior pockets are still basted shut. I have full provenance on this jacket, and it is genuinely New, With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

This is Southwick's "Dorset" model.

Original retail: *$695*
My asking price: *$110, boxed, shipped, and insured--with OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Tagged a 46T, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2





    

*2) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$110, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*3) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

CLAIMED!

*4) STUNNING NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK JACKET in SILK TWEED!*

This jacket is simply astounding! Usually, I try to describe the patterning and colourway of the cloth, but this jacket defeats me here; it's absolutely wonderful, and has to be seen in person to be fully appreciated. I will say that the colourway and patterning are described as "tweed" on the retail tag, and that the base is a wonderful slate blue-grey, with fleckings of forest green, gorse yellow, rich cream, peat black, and berry throughout, with a lovely pinkish-taupe overcheck... This is a truly beautiful patterning and colourway! The jacket is also cut from 100% silk, and so has the wonderful richly-textured slubbiness that only expensive silk can impart. It has a wonderful hand and drape.

The cut and construction fully live up to the cloth. This is Southwick's "Dorset" model, and is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark granite colourway. It is a standard two-button front model, with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. All of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and this has its full complement of tags; all the interior tags are intact, as are all of the retail tags. This is genuinely new, unworn, and with tags. It was Union Made in the USA.

Owing to its colourway, this could easily be used as a four season jacket. It's absolutely beautiful, and in mint condition.

Original retail:* $695*
My asking price: *$110, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 46R; this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2







      

*5) GORGEOUS! NEW WITH TAGS SILK/WOOL JACKET FROM COPPLEY. FULLY CANVASSED, PICK STITCHING.*

This is wonderful! First, the cloth that this jacket is cut from has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape, being cut from a blend of 55% silk and 45% wool; this is a wonderfully versatile jacket that's suitable for all seasons apart from winter. The colourway and patterning and also wonderfully luxurious, being a beautiful and refined miniature patterning in silvery-blue-grey; this is an exceptionally elegant cloth.

The cut and construction of this jacket are also luxurious. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a complementary and luxurious blue. The lining features pick stitching throughout its seams. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. The cuffs feature four kissing buttons. This jacket is New, With Tags; the two lower exterior pockets are still based shut, and this jacket features its original basting on the cuffs and across the shoulders. This jacket was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

This jacket retains all of its original tags, including its removeable retail tags.

Original retail: *$745*
My asking price: *$110, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining Spring/Summer jackets!*

*I have several lovely Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today, including some beauties from Brooks Brothers, a gorgeous jacket from McNutt's Irish linen, some bespoke items, and more!*

As always,* I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Country Club" Saxxon Jacket in Wool/Silk*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The patterning and colourway of this jacket is simply perfect for Spring and Summer, being a miniature houndstooth in blue and cream, with an overcheck in Spring green. The cloth is a blend of 75% wool and 25% silk, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lind in bemberg--the best lining material, in my view! It also has a single centre vent.

This is from Brooks Brothers' "Country Club" "Saxxon" line. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/8





     

*3) UNWORN and LOVELY Ralph Lauren Chaps Jacket--Made in the USA from Italian cloth!*

This jacket represents a classic example of why you should pay attention to the jacket and not to the label! This is a truly lovely jacket; cut from cloth woven in Italy (clearly wool, although not marked), the colourway and patterning are lovely; a miniature houndstooth in slate-grey and black on a grey-blue base, with lovely chestnut overchecking. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA.

It is also clearly unworn; all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



      


*5) PERFECT Spring tweed--with surgeon's cuffs!*

This is that rarity--a tweed with functional surgeon's cuffs! Made by Main Line Custom Tailoring--a firm which served the preppy "Main Line" commuters of Bryn Mawr, Haverford, and the like--this tweed is absolutely beautiful! First, it is a lovely lighter-coloured tweed herringbone, perfect for Spring, with a lovely Spring overchecking of sky blue, tearose pink, Spring green, primrose yellow, and slate grey. This is fully lined with a custom lining, and features fully functional surgeon's cuffs. The buttons are all leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket has jetted pockets, and is half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It does have one minor weave fault on the right sleeve, near the elbow--this could either be ignored, darned, or covered with an elbow patch. Since this was built on the Philadelphia main line, it was, of course, Made in the USA. With the exception of the weave fault, this is in excellent condition; as such, it's a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



       

*6) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket*

This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just 
*
$14, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

*7) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $28, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30



    

*8) CLASSIC Trad/Ivy Green Blazer with Patch Pockets! Claimed!
*
*11) BEAUTIFUL Alan Flusser Spring/Summer jacket*

This is wonderful, and perfect for Spring! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are perfect for the sunnier weather; it has a Spring green and light tan puppytooth base, with periwinkle blue and golden wheat overchecking. This jacket has a three button front and subtle darting; it is also unvented, which is highly appropriate for a Flusser jacket! The cuffs have four buttons. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer--frog not included!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets from $16 to $29 -- SHIPPED! OFFERS WELCOME, TOO!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke jacket!*

This is a beautiful and versatile glen plaid in an autumnal medley of chestnut, bark, and bracken, with a rich, deep, Loden green overcheck--this is a really beautiful jacket! An Ivy three-button front, this has the hint of a high 3/2.5 lapel roll--I suspect that the Princeton-educated client was aiming for a true 3/2, but the Hong Kong tailor wasn't quite there yet! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful, classic, and clearly bespoke paisley that complements perfectly the colourway of the tweed. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a small weave fault near the closure, as shown. Given this, this is a steal at just

*$19, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



      

*4) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*6) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $29, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*8) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*9) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*10) GORGEOUS Flying Scotsman 3/2 sack with all the Ivy desiderata!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured birdseye tweed with a wonderful hand and drape as though it is cut from lambswool, this jacket is a classic Ivy 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll. It also has two front flapped patch pockets, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the centre back. It has a single centre hook vent, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. Even the interior label is wonderfully cool and evocative! Naturally, this was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a truly beautiful jacket packed with tradly details!

*This is a steal at just $24, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4





   

*11) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*12) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*13) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $17, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*14) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*15) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS: LOTS MORE SPRING AND SUMMER GOODIES COMING TOMORROW!*


----------



## Jfrazi2

Lookin forward to see them TweedyDon.


----------



## mayostard

L-feld said:


> Cleaning out my closet! If you're in the 44R or 46R range, here are some treats! All jackets are $50 including shipping to CONUS, except for the H. Oritsky, which is $20 due to imperfections.












that feel when you see a big pile of jackets that are just a tiny bit too small. :|


----------



## gamma68

*J PRESS 3/2 DONEGAL MIST SACK JACKET*

This jacket represents the epitome of TNSIL. It's absolutely stunning and in _mint condition_--no flaws whatsoever.

* 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, 60% pure new wool; the fabric has a wonderful hand
* Handwoven by J.J. Campbell
* 3/2 roll
* hook vent
* fully lined
* I believe it is fully canvassed

*Actual measurements:*
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Sleeve: 23" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
*
$55 asking price includes Priority Shipping anywhere in the CONUS*


----------



## vinylacademics

offering up a pair of Alden for BB shell LHS full-strap pennies. size 12.5B. have been resoled and reheeled but the uppers are in AMAZING shape. the resole and reheel will last for a long time. looking for *$110 shipped or best offer

*

















more pics available if interested, just didn't wanna toss 8-9 of them in one post.

also have a pair of black Alden full-strap pennies in 9.5D that need some TLC. may need heels very soon. uppers could be better but there are no cracks or anything, just some scuffs and such. i haven't attempted to touch them up, so i'm selling them as they are. looking for *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining shirts!*

*PLEASE TAKE $3 OFF THE LISTED PRICE OF EACH SHIRT!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*, with International inquiries being very welcome!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*​*15) Brooks Brothers 16-34. A beautiful lilac stripe! Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

16) Land's End. 16.5-35. A lovely paler yellow shirt! Excellent condition. $14

  

20) Brooks Brothers. Contrast collar and cuffs; tab collar. 16-35. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $15.

  

21) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $16.

  

22) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $16.

  

27) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $18.



31) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$16.

  

32) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

33) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $12.

    

46) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

47) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

   

48) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $14.

  

49) LLBean red flannel. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.33. Asking just $12.

  

*50) STUNNING LORO PIANA CASUAL SHIRT!* This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully soft fabric that's a perfect shade of soft green, this has Mother or Pearl buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition. MADE IN ITALY. Tagged "46", this measures: chest: 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31 1/2. Asking just $20, or offer, for this little gem!

    

52) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $12.

  

54) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $12.

  

55) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $15.

   

*56) ORIGINAL VIYELLA for Alan Royce of Princeton.* This is cut from the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool/cotton, which i believe is no longer made. This shirt was Made for Alan Royce of Princeton, a rival to Langrock and The English Shop. It's in excellent condition, except for the interior tag being off on one side. Asking just $22 for this lovely rarity! Chest: 21, sleeve 31.

   

58) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

60) BEAUTIFUL multicolored Gitman Brothers shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest; 24, sleeve c.35. Asking just $16.

  

61) BEAUTIFUL Gitman Brothers "Sunburst" shirt! Chest 24, sleeve 35. Gorgeous, and in excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

62) Brooks Brothers pink stripe. Size L. Non iron. Excellent condition. Chest 25, sleeve c. 34 1/5. Asking just $14.

  

63) Land's End. 16.5-33. A lovely shirt! Excellent condition. $12.

  

64) Brooks Brothers 16.5-32/33. Non iron. A beautiful shirt in excellent condition; miniature lilac herringbone. Asking $15.

  

65) Land's End. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $12.

  

66) Brooks Brothers. White, straight collar. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $15.

  

67) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $15

  

68) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $15.

  

69) Brooks Brothers blue. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

  

70) Land's End pink and grey check. A beautiful shirt! 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14.

  

71) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

72) Land's End Original Oxford. 16.5-33. A beautiful lilac! Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

73) Land's End Hyde Park. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14

 

74) Land's End Super Fine. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14

  

75) Land's End Hyde Park--white. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14.

  

76) Land's End lilac polo. Very Good condition. Size L. Chest 20 1/2. Asking $6.

 

78) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $12.

 

80) Gant Uxbridge Twill. 80/20 cotton.wool. (Viyella blend.) Very Good condition. Chest: 23, sleeve 34. Asking $14.

  

81) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $15.

 

82) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton". Red plaid. Made in the USA. The classic winter Ivy shirt! Size L. Chest 21 1/2, sleeve 33. Asking $15.

 

83) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $12.

 

85) Land's End Plaid shirt. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 36. Asking $12.

  

86) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $14.

  

87) The Connecticut Yankee flannel shirt. Combed cotton. Size L. Chest 23, sleeve c. 32 1/2. Very Good/ Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

89) Brooks Brothers white. 16-34. Slim fit, non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

  

90) Nautica 15.5-32/33. Very Good condition. Pale yellow. $10.

  

92) Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

93) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

94) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $12.

  

95) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $15.

  

99) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

100) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $14.

  

101) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.

 

103) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. Tab collar, blue. Excellent, apart from pinhole on shoulder, as shown. $13.

   

104) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $14.

  

107) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

 

108) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

109) Pendleton blue check shirt. THIS HAS FELTED! Tagged XL, now more like a SMALL. Chest: 20, sleeve 29 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

111) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $8.

  

112) OshKosh buffalo plaid shirt. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

 

113) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

114) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $12.

  

115) LLB Red Plaid shirt. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 35. Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $12.

 

116) LLBean vintage script label yellow combed cotton shirt. 16.5. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Very Good condition. Asking $14.

   

117) Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" red plaid shirt. All wool, MADE IN THE USA. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 21, sleeve 32 1/2. Asking $14.

  

118) Pendleton cord shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Elbow patches. MADE IN USA. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34. Asking $13.

   

119) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $12.

 

120) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $13.

  

122) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $13.

 

123) Brooks Brothers polo shirt in blue houndstooth. Size XL. Chest 23. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

124) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $13.

   

127) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

128) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

130) J. Crew gingham. 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 35. Asking just $14.

  

131) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

135) Brooks Brothers striped shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $14.

   

136) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $14.

   

137) Brooks Brothers Madras short-sleeve, size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 20. Asking just $14.

  

138) Land's End Madras. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

 

139) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $14.

  

140) Brooks Brothers 346 seersucked in red. Short sleeves. Excellent condition. Chest 23 1/2. $12

  

141) SOLD Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo Shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Beautiful! Size L; chest 23 1/2. Excellent condition. $13.

  

142) Orvis green tartan shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $13.

  

*GROUP 9: FORMAL SHIRTS*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

144) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

145) Brooks Brothers. 16.5 - 34. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition.

 

147) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.

 

*AND YET MORE!!*

*NB: I will have to check the availability of these shirts, but please do inquire!*

1) Ike Behar. Made in Canada. 16.5-34. Excellent condition. $12

  

2) Ike Behar. 16.5 R. Excellent condition. $12.

  

3) LL Bean. 17-33. Made in USA. Very Good condition. $10.

  

4) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $14.

 

5) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $22.

  

6) LL Bean. XL-Reg. Chest: 25 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 30 1/2. Excellent condition. $14.

 

8) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $10.

  

10) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $13.

 

14) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $14.

  

15) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $15.

 

16) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $10.

 

17) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN TH USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $15

  

18) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $20,

 

19) Land's End. Hyde Park OCBD. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

20) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $14.

 

21) Brooks Brothers. MADE IN THE USA. 16.5-33. Excellent condition. $14.

 

22) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $18.

  

23) Paul Stuart 16-34. Stained on back and front, hence Poor condition; $5.

   

24) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $8.

   

26) Paul Stuart. 15.5-34. Excellent condition--just back from laundering! $15.


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS MADRAS SPORT SHIRT*

Short sleeve madras shirt, made in India, cool cotton fabric for warm days. _Mint condition_--no flaws. The photograph of the tag area reflects the colors most accurately.

Tagged L, fits more like an XL. Please see actual measurements below...

Pit-to-pit: 25"
Length from bottom of colllar: 33.5"

*Asking price of $17 includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.*


----------



## vinylacademics

need to dump some ties as well.

Dunhill's - $15 shipped each, BB - $10 shipped, Boss - $12 shipped, Aquascutum Made in England - $15 shipped










BB's - $12 shipped each. BB Repp is claimed.










Talbott's - $10 shipped each. Viyella's - $13 shipped each.










Talbott - $10, Zegna - $15, Rubinacci - $15, random seven fold tie - $10, Trafalgar braces - $15


----------



## Danny

Bass dirty bucs, 10.5 D. Moderate/Light wear. These are circa late 90s. Possibly early 2000s. $26 shipped. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Acme

Any of you guys interested in a Corby 7700 trouser press? I saw one today, working condition, the only issue is that the coin tray has gone missing. I didn't buy it, but would be willing to proxy if there's interest.

I didn't take a pic of the actual press, but here's one for reference from Amazon:


I'm thinking $95 conus (versus $280 new), but you're welcome to make an offer.


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks

$30 Bills Khakis M2 Seersucker 32 A fine wale seersucker fabric in off white and gray. Flat front and cuffed. Clean inside and out.
Waist 32 +1 5/8
Outseam from top or waistband 40.25
Inseam 30

https://postimg.org/image/muq0cj84z/ https://postimg.org/image/qyqz51437/

$22 Sero OCBD 15.5/34 Made in the USA. 3.25" collar points. The content tag has been removed but I would guess this is a 60/40 cotton blend. No holes or stains.
Chest 22
Shoulder 17.75
Sleeve 24.25
Neck15.5

https://postimg.org/image/uy8t85mgj/

$35 Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker Coat Boys Large Red Seersucker with 3 Patch Pockets. French Faced with a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 18.5
Shoulder15.5
Sleeve from shoulder 23
Length BOC28

https://postimg.org/image/bkxahl33n/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Spring & Summer Jackets... with yet more to come!*

*I have several Spring and Summer jackets to pass along today--including a wonderful Anderson & Sheppard summer jacket, a beautiful Paul Stuart, several lovely Brooks Brothers, a NWT Calvin Klein, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWOT BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers jacket in a Spring/Summer Glen Plaid. *

This is absolutely lovely--my pictures really do not do this justice! Made in Italy, this beautiful jacket is a 42/30/28 blend of wool, silk, and linen, which cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway fully fit this lovely fabric--a classic glen plaid in a Spring and SUmmer medley of blues, creams, and light tans, my pictures come nowhere near capturing the beauty of this fabric. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in Bemberg. It is a contemporary two-button model, with four buttons cuffs and subtle darting.

This jacket is genuinely NWOT--all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in the original plastic bag from Brooks Brothers. s such, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*This is a bargain at just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4





      

*2) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

From efdll

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $35.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*3) THE TRAD/IVY Summer Classic--A Brooks Brothers poplin jacket!*

From efdll

This is THE Trad/Ivy summer classic--the Brooks Brothers tan poplin jacket! Although the fabric label had faded beyond legibility, this is clearly cotton poplin. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; it features a single centre vent and a full lining. It is half-canvassed, and was Made in the USA. It does have some water spotting to the lining, which obviously won't be seen when it's worn, as well as two tiny pinholes in the lapel, which can't be seen unless you're looking for them. As such, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) Anderson & Sheppard of Savile Row, London. BEAUTIFUL Spring & Summer jacket!*

Founded in 1906, Anderson & Sheppard maintain the tradition of bespoke tailoring, discreetly noting on their website that they do not make or licence any ready to wear of made to measure clothing at all--so an Anderson & Sheppard piece is guaranteed to exemplify the finest in bespoke Savile Row tailoring. Designed from the start to afford ease of movement and to reflect a natural body line, Anderson & Sheppard are the nearest tailoring house on Savile Row to reflect the Ivy League TNSIL look.

Although the firm is currently located in the Burlington Arcade this jacket dates from the time when they had their premises on Savile Row, a fact that alone gives it some historical value. Although there is no fabric content noted, this is clearly silk, with all of the lovely texture and slubbiness of that material. Naturlaly, this jacket is fully hand-made, and so the stitching throughout is hand done, as are the buttonholes, cutting, basting, and construction. This is, of course, fully canvassed, and has fully functioning cuffs. The fabric is beautiful, being a gorgeous base of cream and sky blue, with a lovely overcheck of tearose pink and Spring green. It features twin vents, and a full lining in cream--and a fully functional ticket pocket.

This jacket was made for Joseph Markowitz, esq., who was known as the Dean of the New Jersey bankruptcy bar, and was its oldest practitioner at the time of his death in 2013.

This jacket does need a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. It also has a brown mark on the front, as shown, which appears to be a tea stain. I suspect that this cannot be removed, although I have not tried, and, to be honest, it's not that noticeable--but it does mean that this jacket is now for casual wear only, being just in Good condition.

*With this in mind, this true beauty is a steal at just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2







     

*5) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $32, shipped in CONUS

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have several more Spring and Summer jackets to pass along today--including two gorgeous gunchecks (one from Ying Tai of the Peninsula Hotel, Hong Kong!), a wonderful Paul Stuart, and a lovely linen gingham jacket!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!**

6) GORGEOUS Paul Stuart Spring/Summer Jacket!*

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! First, the cloth. Woven in England, this is a wonderfully luxurious blend of 75% wool and 25% silk, with a wonderful hand and drape. It's also gossamer light, and so perfect for warmer days!

The colourway does full justice to the cloth, to, being a wonderful and classic Spring and Summer pattern of vertical striping in sky blue and rich ivory cream. Made in Canada, this jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a lovely ivory cream that's the perfect complement to the exterior fabric. Beautifully cut, this is an example of Paul Stuart's single breasted "St Edward" model; it features very subtle darting, a desirable twin vent, and four button cuffs. The pockets are flapped, with the flaps being lined in the same material as the body of the jacket. With the exception of two very tiny brown dots on the lining in the middle back--invisible when the jacket is worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged a 42/36 Regular, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31





      

*7) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for a fraying tear at the top of the interior breast pocket--a very easy fix for even a minimally competent dry-cleaner tailor. Or yourself!

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and hence a steal at *just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



       

*8) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*9) GORGEOUS Hong Kong Bespoke Guncheck by Ying Tai of the Peninsula Hotel, Hong Kong. *

This is absolutely stunning. Ying Tai is one of the elite Hong Kong tailoring firms; originally from Shanghai, they relocated to Hong Kong during the Second World War, and opened their flagship store at the Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong in 1958. They were later invited by Conrad Hilton to open a second store at the 5-Star Hong Kong Hilton.

All of Ying Tai's suits and jackets are handmade, and so it is not surprising that this jacket features large amounts of handwork. They are--as befits a firm located at two of the best hotels in Hong Kong--of superb quality, with canvassing used in every suit and jacket produced. (This jacket is fully canvassed). This jacket also features an absolutely beautiful guncheck--slate and peat gingham checking on a tan-ivory base, with gorgeous russet chestnut overchecking. The hand and drape of the fabric are wonderful, also--it's almost certainly wool, but the softness indicates that this might be a wool and cashmere blend. In any case, this is a jacket suitable for cooler Spring nights, and perfect for Fall and early winter. This jacket is a contemporary two button model, with four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition. It even retains its original spare buttons!

*Asking just $60, or offer for this beautiful gem.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Suits at Thrifty Prices! *

*I have several classic Ivy/Trad suits to pass on today--including several 3/2 sacks from J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Southwick, and Old-School (Back When It Was Good!) Jos. A Banks--and a classic 3/2 sack poplin suit!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

_*TAKE THIS SUIT WITH (2) for $75 the pair, shipped!*_

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $45 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*2) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*4) Southwick 3/2 sack in overchecked grey.*

This is a lovely and classic 3/2 sack suit by Southwick in a lovely and unusual patterning and colourway. The base is a classic midgrey, and the suit presents as such from a distance, but on close inspection it is clear that is has a very subtle overcheck; horizontal lines of light blue, and vertical lines of red, between two lines of cream thread. My pictures really do not do this suit justice!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was made in the USA.

This suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





    

*5) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*A poor, lonely shirt...*

TM Lewin. 16.5. *MADE IN ENGLAND*. French cuffs. This dates from when Lewin was aspiring to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Excellent condition. Asking just $18, shipped in CONUS--or offer!


----------



## Himself

Again -- Jack Donnellys, anyone?



Himself said:


> *New Jack Donnelly Slim Fit 32W x 28.5L
> *
> After I just got them today. They do look new, but are definitely not 30" inseam as advertised. They measure about 28.5". Too short for me!
> 
> Before contacting the seller, I thought I might offer them here, for my cost plus an extra six bucks for USPS Priority to you -- *$52* -- a great deal for brand new JDs.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> I've had this in my closet for about a year and I've come to conclude that I'm probably not a double breasted blazer kind of guy. With six other blazers alongside it (another issue altogether) it just doesn't get worn. So, maybe one of you is looking for a classic Burberry's db blazer. As a bonus, it has been dry cleaned so it's ready to wear.
> 
> There is only one flaw--a small hole near the right cuff, pictured. Otherwise this is in perfect condition. Unvented.
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> *$35 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Here is a truly beautiful Hickey Freeman double breasted suit. The color is a dark slate blue w/pinstripes. It is in outstanding condition with minimal wear. The jacket is unvented and the trousers are reverse pleated and cuffed.
> 
> Made in the USA
> 
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> Trousers 37 waist; 32 inseam
> *
> $65 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Adler is a now gone DC trad bastion--purveyors of Norman Hilton, Southwick, and all the biggies. President George H W Bush was known to shop there. Here is a like new charcoal mini-herringbone wool topcoat.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 43.5
> 
> *$58 conus*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ties and Accessories...
> 
> 3 JPress ties. 3.5" width. $17 conus each (#3 SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's 3.5" width. $16 conus
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label 3.75" width (the main tag is missing but the small tag in the tab is that of RLPL) Burgundy w/pin dot. SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richel for Wm A Fox of DC 3.75" width. $16 conus
> Brooks Brothers 3.75" width. $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Madras 3.75" width. $11 conus
> Lands End 3.5" width. $11 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Cremieux Ribbon Belts.
> Both XL; 51" length
> $14 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren NWT madras pocket square
> Made in USA
> 
> SOLD


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Lacoste yellow polo shirt
> Tagged 6
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 26
> 
> $17 conus


----------



## TMMKC

*PRICE DROP! Snag these for $45 (including shipping)! PM if interested.*



TMMKC said:


> Just in time for summer...
> 
> Nearly new To Boot New York (by Adam Derrick) black leather driving mocs. I got these last summer and have worn them 3-4 times...and not for very long. They are in almost new condition, in the box, and available for a deeply discounted price than the approx. $180 retail.
> 
> Note that these shoes tend to run a little big, so the 10 1/2 should fit a size 11 with no problems (I wear an 11). I just found I didn't wear them much, and I want to make room in the closet. They're good shoes.
> 
> I am asking $55 CONUS (including shipping). PM if interested.


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS BROOKSEASE SUIT*

I bought this suit brand new from BB in the spring of 2000. It served me well on many job interviews and other occasions. I've kept in in great condition all these years, and am ready to pass it on due to weight loss. If it weren't a tad big on me now, I'd keep it and continue wearing it.

* 100% worsted wool, three-season comfortable
* Gray plaid with subtle maroon windowpane
* Two-button front, three-button cuffs
* Single vent
* Fully lined
* Pleated front pants

*Condition: *Near mint. I was meticulous about keeping this suit clean and stored properly. No moth holes, stains, snags, etc. Just one minor flaw: one of the interior braces buttons is cracked in half--an easy fix, if you choose to wear braces.

Tagged 39R, but please see actual measurements below.

*MEASUREMENTS:*
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 40"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"
Sleeve: 24"

Pants waist: 17" (with room to let out, if desired)
Inseam: 30"
Rise: 12"
Leg opening: 9"
Cuff: 1.5"

*$50 asking price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the CONUS.* Please PM with questions.


----------



## jogowill

AE Park Aves, 10 D, with V Tread tap sole and heel guards - Excellent, barely used condition. $85 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Lacoste polo in sea green
Tagged 7
Made in Peru

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 29

$21 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren polo in white
Tagged M

Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 28

$15 conus


----------



## drlivingston

jogowill said:


> AE Park Aves, 10 D, with V Tread tap sole and heel guards - Excellent, barely used condition. $85 CONUS


Need real pics, jogowill!


----------



## jogowill

^On it!


----------



## jogowill

Link to pics of above-posted AE Park Aves (Black, 10 D, with V Tread tap sole and heel guards - Excellent condition). $85 CONUS.

https://s1056.photobucket.com/user/jogowill/media/photo4_zpsd66c3050.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7


----------



## vinylacademics

dropped the BB's



vinylacademics said:


> offering up a pair of Alden for BB shell LHS full-strap pennies. size 12.5B. have been resoled and reheeled but the uppers are in AMAZING shape. the resole and reheel will last for a long time. looking for *$95 shipped or best offer
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics available if interested, just didn't wanna toss 8-9 of them in one post.
> 
> also have a pair of black Alden full-strap pennies in 9.5D that need some TLC. may need heels very soon. uppers could be better but there are no cracks or anything, just some scuffs and such. i haven't attempted to touch them up, so i'm selling them as they are. looking for *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER
> *


----------



## Bernie Zack

Recently lost a LOT of weight, so in addition to the pounds, I am shedding a significant portion of my wardrobe. This is my first crack at selling on the thrift, so here goes. All prices are CONUS, payment by way of Paypal.

Burgundy Pronto Uomo Sweater Vest.
$18
Tagged size XL. 
Pertinent Measurements: 
chest: 23 inches
length: 28 inches




2. Banana Republic Green Sweater Vest
$18.00
Tagged size XL
Pertinent measurements: chest: 24 inches; length: 29 inches



3. Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Lambswool Sweater (VERY soft and warm! Excellent Condition!)
$20
Tagged size XL
Measurements: 26 inch chest, 28 inches in length



4. Vintage red IZOD Lacoste Cardigan Sweater, 100% acrylic
$15
Tagged Size XL
chest: 26.5 inches, length 29.5 inches



5. Black Saks Fifth Avenue Cardigan Sweater. 100% Mercedized Cotton. Tagged size Large, but fits like an XL
$18
Measurements: 26 inch chest, 27.5 inch length


----------



## zzdocxx

Congrats on the weight loss, still working on it here. 

:thumbs-up:

How'd you do it ? Sorry I know that is off-topic !

The blackwatch sweater is tempting, but it seems larger than the other items, which I know would be too small for me. But it makes me wonder if despite the measurements if it isn't about the same size as the others. ( ? )


----------



## ArtVandalay

*More drops...*

*Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' madras 3/2 sack - 40R
*Absolutely gorgeous and like-new. 
17.75" shoulders
21.5" pit to pit
23" sleeves (+2.5")
30" length BOC
*Asking *$50* > $35 shipped USPS Priority*

**

*Ralph Lauren Polo repp ties
*Tie 5 remains. Drop to *$7*. Shipped USPS First Class. In great condition.

1. CLAIMED
2. CLAIMED
3. CLAIMED
4. Ralph Lauren Polo - silk - 3 3/4" wide (keeper loose on one side.)
5. CLAIMED


----------



## Bernie Zack

Thanks! Gave up soda (completely!) and bread; cut meal portions in half; worked out 6 days a week (still doing this!)

The sweater is a tad bit bigger. It served its purpose when my belly was much larger!



zzdocxx said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, still working on it here.
> 
> :thumbs-up:
> 
> How'd you do it ? Sorry I know that is off-topic !
> 
> The blackwatch sweater is tempting, but it seems larger than the other items, which I know would be too small for me. But it makes me wonder if despite the measurements if it isn't about the same size as the others. ( ? )


----------



## Ekphrastic

It's true: Tweedy is the best. My transaction with him was exceptional.


----------



## mayostard

Trads! Looking to branch out into the latest #normcore craze? How about some New Balance 574, 13D?

Basically NIB. I wore them inside the house for about 5 minutes, they're just a bit too small in the toe, its too late to return them. FWIW, I wear 13D in AEs and have never had a problem. If you're like a 12.5D or E these would probably be up your alley.












$35 shipped to your door (in the US) if you don't need the box. If I have to include the box the shipping will probably be higher just due to the size. I ship internationally but rates may vary.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Sorry gentlemen, forgot to mention that I would certainly entertain offers on these items. Thanks again!



Bernie Zack said:


> Recently lost a LOT of weight, so in addition to the pounds, I am shedding a significant portion of my wardrobe. This is my first crack at selling on the thrift, so here goes. All prices are CONUS, payment by way of Paypal.
> 
> Burgundy Pronto Uomo Sweater Vest.
> $18
> Tagged size XL.
> Pertinent Measurements:
> chest: 23 inches
> length: 28 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Banana Republic Green Sweater Vest
> $18.00
> Tagged size XL
> Pertinent measurements: chest: 24 inches; length: 29 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Lambswool Sweater (VERY soft and warm! Excellent Condition!)
> $20
> Tagged size XL
> Measurements: 26 inch chest, 28 inches in length
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *SOLD!* Vintage red IZOD Lacoste Cardigan Sweater, 100% acrylic
> $15
> Tagged Size XL
> chest: 26.5 inches, length 29.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Black Saks Fifth Avenue Cardigan Sweater. 100% Mercedized Cotton. Tagged size Large, but fits like an XL
> $18
> Measurements: 26 inch chest, 27.5 inch length


----------



## Submariner

Please make me an offer on any of this! Extra discounts if you want multiple items.



Submariner said:


> Hey everyone! Please forgive the imgur links, but the forum wouldn't upload my pics for some reason (operator error I'm sure). I've recently lost some weight so I've got some stuff floating around in my closet that just doesn't fit anymore (and hopefully never will again). Some were gleaned from the forum here and some not. Tagged sizes are provided where available but, as always, check the measurements. Reasonable offers considered. No apparent flaws unless noted. All prices include shipping in CONUS. If I didn't cover anything, feel free to PM me and ask!
> 
> Jos a Bank Brown Harris Tweed - Tagged 46R (measures more like 48R) - $35
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Chest - 25
> Sleeve - 25.5
> Shoulder - 21
> Length - 31
> 
> NO patch pockets, but it does have leather wrapped buttons. Mostly a nice rust brown color, with specks of other colors here and there. Single vent.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren chocolate brown twill pants - Tagged 42/30 - $25
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Waist - 21
> Inseam - 29
> 
> There is a polo logo on the back of the pants on the right hip. Substantial material, but very soft.
> 
> Columbia Navy Blue fleece vest - Tagged size L, but Columbia apparently runs very big. I like my vests to fit pretty snugly and this was always a bit loose. Fits more like an XL -->XXL. - $20
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XADC9
> 
> 
> Chest - 25.5
> Length - 26
> 
> Incotex dark chocolate brown cords - tagged size 40 - $50
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWsRH
> 
> 
> Waist - 20
> Inseam - 29.5
> 
> PBM Grayish Harris Tweed - No tagged size that I can find, but fits like a 46/48R. Single Vent -$35
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Chest - 25.5
> Sleeve - 26
> Shoulder - 20
> Length - 31.5
> 
> Swelled edges, patch pockets, leather buttons, everything you'd expect in a harris.
> 
> Alan Flusser Seersucker Suit - Tagged size 46R - $45
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Jacket:
> Chest - 25
> Sleeve - 25.5
> Shoulder - 21
> Length - 31
> 
> Pants:
> Waist - 20.5
> Inseam - 30.25 (+1.5)
> 
> Bought this for a wedding and wore it once, so it is practically brand new. These sell in Steinmart, so I can't vouch for the quality, but it looks pretty good. Missing a button on the pants, but it's an easy fix. I think I have the extra buttons somewhere and will send along.


----------



## Trad-ish

mayostard said:


> Trads! Looking to branch out into the latest #normcore craze? How about some New Balance 574, 13D?
> 
> Basically NIB. I wore them inside the house for about 5 minutes, they're just a bit too small in the toe, its too late to return them. FWIW, I wear 13D in AEs and have never had a problem. If you're like a 12.5D or E these would probably be up your alley.
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped to your door (in the US) if you don't need the box. If I have to include the box the shipping will probably be higher just due to the size. I ship internationally but rates may vary.


I had to google "normcore". I don't know that I'm better off for knowing what it is.:confused2:


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers taupe wool trousers
> Reverse pleat and cuffed
> 
> 33 waist/30 inseam
> 
> *$27 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Millar light blue v-neck cotton sweater
> Size M
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers custom pink must iron ocbd
> This is by all indications unworn NWOT
> 
> Measures 15 x 34
> 
> *$21 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver blue pinpoint ocbd
> 17.5 x 34
> 
> *$20 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Millar long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom James long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Made in USA--I'm thinking probably by Gitman Bros.
> Size L
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve button down madras
> Made in India
> Size XL
> 
> *$19 conus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers tie
> 3.75" width
> 
> *$15 conus*


----------



## maltimad

*Tailor-made Vests!*

Hello!

I have for you three vests made variously by tailors in Hong Kong and Bangkok. These aren't mine - the original owner is my neighbor. He's a retired gent with a taste for nice clothes and the resources to procure them. His working life saw him travel frequently to those cities, and he always took the opportunity to have things made while there. He's not much for online selling, and an accident a few years ago left him unable to be as active as he once was. Thus, he's gained weight, and can no longer wear much of his wardrobe. So he's getting rid of things among his descendants/friends/acquaintances and now, you, the AAAC community, via me - your humble seller.

Being of a certain age (he's retired, after all), his memory is no longer what it was and he can't recall which tailor shop made which vest. But they were all definitely made in HK or Bangkok, of that he is sure, as those are apparently the only places he ever had vests made. All the vests are unmarked and unlabeled, and the finishing and workmanship is of high quality - this is true tailor-made work. I'd happily keep the vests if they were my size, but unfortunately they're not - so you get a chance to purchase extremely good quality wares at a fraction of the price. Good vests tend to be pretty rare finds. All prices include domestic shipping. Here we go:

*1)* *Solid Gray Vest*.

*Pricing:* SOLD, thanks!

*2) Taupe Pinstriped Vest*. Medium taupe background with cream and dark salmon pinstripes. Very cool-looking fabric, which feels like a linen/cotton blend to me. Again, substantial, but comfortable. Five buttons, two pockets, darker taupe lining and back, darts in the front for better shape. Color and pattern would work well anytime, but exceedingly so in an autumnal earth-tone palette. As-new condition.

Measurements:
Pit to pit: 21 inches
Across shoulders: 13.5 inches
Length (front, to the points): 25.5 inches
Length (back): 23 inches

*Pricing:* $17.00

*3) Beige Pinstriped Vest*.

*Pricing:* Sold, thanks!

Please feel free to ask any questions, I'm happy to help if I can. Offers are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Barnavelt

So if you're a sveldt, high cheekboned, under thirty urbanite, you can wear acid wash mom jeans as long as you have an ironic attitude?
On a related note I believe I have read that irony is considered the lowest form of humor, below even fart jokes.



Trad-ish said:


> I had to google "normcore". I don't know that I'm better off for knowing what it is.:confused2:


----------



## gamma68

CLAIMED



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE 3/2 TWEED HERRINGBONE JACKET*
> 
> Very nice vintage 3/2 tweed jacket from Hughes Hatcher Suffrin of Detroit. The union tag places it between 1968-1976.
> 
> Attractive mustard brown herringbone with lots of desirable features: Patch pockets, swelled edges, hook vent, half lined, two-button cuffs.
> 
> *Condition: *close to flawless, looks as if it had been worn sparingly, if at all. There is one small moth nibble on the inside of the right cuff (not visible when worn)--any easy fix. Otherwise, there are no holes, stains, rips, tears or odors.
> 
> *MEASUREMENTS:*
> Shoulder -- 19"
> Chest -- 45"
> Waist -- 43"
> Sleeve -- 26"
> Length from bottom of collar -- 31.25"


----------



## AlanC

Two great staple shirts.

*Canali* royal oxford
Tagged size 15.5 (x 33.5)
Made in Italy

$22 delivered CONUS

Straightforward staple dress shirt, no flamboyant tailoring. Barrel cuffs.




*Hamilton* Custom Shirtmakers for Oak Hall
Measures to 18.5 x 31, French cuffs
Made in Texas

$22 delivered CONUS

Hamilton Shirts is a top notch American custom shop. This is a wonderful shirt in excellent shape, barely worn. Perfect for this hard to find size.




*Price drops on sport coats:*

*Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged size: 41L

*NOW $55* $70 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18 5/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
Length from boc: 32"

 

 



Price drop! 
*Southwick* 3/2 dartless check tweed
Tagged size: 46R
Made in USA

Gorgeous.

*NOW $40!* $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5" (~1.75" to let)
Length from boc: 31.25"










(click to enlarge)


----------



## Bernie Zack

The red cardigan has been claimed. Thank you. Others are still open to offers!


Bernie Zack said:


> Recently lost a LOT of weight, so in addition to the pounds, I am shedding a significant portion of my wardrobe. This is my first crack at selling on the thrift, so here goes. All prices are CONUS, payment by way of Paypal.
> 
> Burgundy Pronto Uomo Sweater Vest.
> $18
> Tagged size XL.
> Pertinent Measurements:
> chest: 23 inches
> length: 28 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Banana Republic Green Sweater Vest
> $18.00
> Tagged size XL
> Pertinent measurements: chest: 24 inches; length: 29 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Lambswool Sweater (VERY soft and warm! Excellent Condition!)
> $20
> Tagged size XL
> Measurements: 26 inch chest, 28 inches in length
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Vintage red IZOD Lacoste Cardigan Sweater, 100% acrylic
> $15
> Tagged Size XL
> chest: 26.5 inches, length 29.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Black Saks Fifth Avenue Cardigan Sweater. 100% Mercedized Cotton. Tagged size Large, but fits like an XL
> $18
> Measurements: 26 inch chest, 27.5 inch length


----------



## frosejr

Barnavelt said:


> I believe I have read that irony is considered the lowest form of humor, below even fart jokes.


That's a relief, I've always laughed harder at fart jokes than irony.


----------



## Bernie Zack

I also have some dress shirts that I thought I would attempt to provide good homes to. I am open to offers on these shirts. Unless otherwise marked, they are in "fair" to "good" condition. Still a lot of life left in them! Before I put them on fee-bay, I thought I would give them a chance here. . .

I was thinking somewhere around $25.00 CONUS for the lot of them??

Set of dress shirts include: 2 blue (Stafford, Brooks Brothers,) 3 white (Geoffrey Beene, Stafford w/ comfort tab button, Meeting Street)
Size is XL on all of these.


----------



## maltimad

*Ties!*

Hello!

I have some ties for your consideration today. Here we go:

*1) NEW with tags vintage Robert Talbott RAW SILK tie*

This is a magnificent summer tie. Appealing based just on coloring alone: pearl beige background with dusty rose and dark sky blue stripes. It just screams picnics, garden parties, summer weddings, etc. And then there is the fabric: perfectly slubby raw silk. The pictures really speak for themselves - this tie simply GLOWS. And not only is it a Robert Talbott (which really needs no further introduction), it's actually a new old stock piece - with the original price tag ($24.50) attached. We all know it's been a long, LONG time since ANY Talbott tie was meant to be sold new at $24.50, indicating just how old this tie really is - and just how remarkable it is that the tie is in new and unused condition. Conditionally, it is just about perfect, with some fading on the TAIL of the tie (obviously unseen when tie is worn). Other than, no flaws whatsoever. It would be a great tie just based on color and pattern. With the raw silk fabric, it becomes excellent. Add in the age, provenance, and condition, and it is simply magnificent. You will not see another person with this tie. Made in the USA, of course. 3.125" x 54.5".

*Pricing:* Why not use the price tag?  *$24.50 + shipping at cost* (figure $3.00 or so at the most, depending on where you are). A bargain, as you know, compared to what a similarly unused Talbott would cost you today.

*2) A lot of FOUR (4) ties*

A lot of four versatile, wearable ties, with definite vintage vibes. Conditions range from as-new to fair. Made in the USA. Please see pictures below. Please note that the rightmost tie (light green) is unavailable.

]

Tie details (left to right):

a) Charing Cross. Small yellow and red pattern on silver-gray background. Great pattern, widely usable. Another thinner tie perfect for wear under a sweater or with a jacket. TINY bit of fabric separation at the back of the blade, no structural weakness, slight creasing at the tip. Tie is more than wearable as is. Fabric from Italy, tie made in the USA. 3.5" x 54".

b) Bates Brothers/Reis of . Small light blue and on chocolate brown background. Calm, versatile pattern for earth tones, grays and autumnal colors. Thin, practically unlined tie great for wear under a sweater or normally with a jacket. Slight staining on the back of the lower blade, and the fabric appears to have shrunk and pulled back at the very bottom of the back of the blade, revealing the underlining. No structural weakness though, and the tie knots and unknots easily and cleanly. One loose thread on the 'Reis' label. Light creasing at the tip. Still very much wearable. All silk and made in the USA. 3.5" x 57".

c) Michael James. Gray, blue, and white dot-squares on dark saffron yellow background. This is a shorter tie better suited for the junior or burgeoning young man of style. Great pattern for a teen or older child. Fun enough to be...fun, yet restrained and sober enough to carry a person of that age through anything short of anything particularly formal or somber. Excellent, as-new condition. Polyester, and made in the USA. 3.125" x 47.5".

d) Unbranded. Sky blue square dots on a dark copper background. Nice tie in an unusual color pattern. Excellent, as-new condition. Washable Dacron polyester. Untagged, but most likely made in the USA. 3" x 56".

*Pricing: $12.00 for all four, shipped*. If you're wanting only one or some of the ties, please PM me. We'll work something out.

Please feel free to PM with questions. I'm happy to help if I can. Thanks!


----------



## Bernie Zack

For your consideration:

1) "Structure" casual Button down plaid 100% cotton shirt. Worn 2x. Very pretty orange/rust/beige colors. $12.00, including CONUS shipping.
*Measurements:
*neck: 17 1/2
chest: 25.5
sleeve: 34 1/2



2) Nautica blue/white stripe shirt. 100% cotton. Excellent shape. Goes great with a pair of Nantucket red trousers! $15.00, including CONUS shipping.
*Measurements:
*neck: 17.5
chest: 25
sleeve: 35



3) Stafford black dress shirt. Excellent shape. It has the "Stafford Comfort tab neck button. Worn 1x!!! $12.00, CONUS.
Measures: 17.5 neck, 26 chest, 36 sleeve



4) Brooks Brothers pink/white gingham check dress shirt. Excellent Condition. Marked size XL. $12.00, CONUS.
measures: 17 neck, 26 chest, 36 sleeve.




5) JC Penney "modern fit" XLT Black/burgundy/white Gingham Check Casual Shirt. Not really a "gingham check" but can't think of what else to call it! Anyway, only a few wears on this shirt. Chest measurement is good for me (24, doubled) but the sleeves are just too long (36), and the neck measures 17 to 17.5, which is just too big for my pencil-neck these days! $12.00, CONUS



6) Polo Ralph Lauren Pony Casual Shirt. Tagged an XL. Excellent shape. Beautiful gree, with red and blue overcheck. I bought this off Ebay in December, but then lost 50 pounds in January. Anyway . . . $15, CONUS
Measurements:
17.5 Neck
27.5 chest
35 sleeve



7. Eddie Bauer Casual Shirt. Tagged size XL. Color is off-white, with green and reddish plum overcheck. 
Chest: 26, Neck 17.5, Sleeve 36. $12, CONUS



8. Club Room Blue Dress Shirt. Tagged size L, 16.5/34-35. I bought this last week from ebay, but when it arrived, alas, it was too small in the sleeve and neck. Measures 23.5 chest, 33 sleeve, 16 neck. Whatever cost of shipping is, I will sell it for (4, 5 bucks?)



9. Asante Tux Shirt. Size Large. As with the Club Room Shirt above, when it arrived last week, I found that it was too small in the neck and sleeve. Pay the cost to ship, and it is yours.
Measures: 16 neck, 33 sleeve, chest 21.5.


----------



## Bernie Zack

*Suits for Sale*

1. Paul Fredrick sky-blue Glenplaid Suit. 46R; $35, includes shipping CONUS.
*Measurements:*
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulders:20.5
length:31.5
Trousers:40 x 31
Pleated:yes
Cuffed:no




2. Jones New York brown suit. 46R; $30, CONUS
*Measurements:
*Chest: 24.5
Sleeve:25.5
Shoulders:21.5
length:31
Trousers: 40 x 31
Pleated:yes
Cuffed: yes


 

3. Taupe 3 button, 3-piece suit. 46R. Vittorio San Angelo. Wool and Polyester Blend. $25.00, shipped CONUS
*Measurements:
*Chest: 24
Sleeve:24.5
Shoulders:19.5
length:32
Trousers:40 x32
Pleated:yes
Cuffed: yes


----------



## dschmidt13

Prices are shipped CONUS, package deals are encouraged, more pics and info upon request!

Aquascutum Aqua 5 rain/trench coat, size 42S. $40>$25!
It looks like the vent was torn and sewn up (fixed)








[/IMG]

Orvis polo shirt, Large (Orvis tends to fit big though, so more like XL) $25>$15!








[/IMG]

NWOT Wilson's Leather motorcycle/driving gloves, Large, $25>$15 shipped








[/IMG]

Paul Stuart crew neck sweater, Medium 100% cotton. You will need to wash (you should anyways) because the previous owner piled on the cologne. I'm sure it'll come out. *$35>$25!








[/IMG]

Brooks Brothers Extra-fine Merino Wool crew neck sweater, XL. $30>$20!








[/IMG]

Hugo Boss 1/4 Button down textured gray XL regular fit, $35>$25!








[/IMG]

Robert Talbott Paisley tie, J. Crew tie x2 $8 each or package deal!








[/IMG] 

Jos. A. Bank ties x4 $15>$10 each or package deal!








[/IMG]

12. Dona/Dona $15, Ermenegildo Zegna $10, Carrol & Co. $10, Carrol & Co. silk knit SOLD, Dormeiul $20, Charles Tyrwhitt $20 OR package deal!








[/IMG]

13. 
PRL 36" some scuffing $10 > $8,
Coach belt 40" $25>$15, 
Lacoste stretchy belt 38" $15>$8








[/IMG]

Southwick Blazer 43R
Recent label, Single vent, 2 Button, $30>$25!









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

**Southwick Suit 42R POW?
Recent label, Double Vent, 3 Button $75>$**50!**








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]










*Brooks Brothers Makers 42R 
3/2 roll, single vent, amazing pattern $40>*$30*







[/IMG]









[/IMG] 

PM me for more pics/info


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Alan, I'm sure you know this living in the South, but Oak Hall is the nicest mens store in Memphis and has been there forever.



AlanC said:


> Two great staple shirts.
> 
> *Canali* royal oxford
> Tagged size 15.5 (x 33.5)
> Made in Italy
> 
> $22 delivered CONUS
> 
> Straightforward staple dress shirt, no flamboyant tailoring. Barrel cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamilton* Custom Shirtmakers for Oak Hall
> Measures to 18.5 x 31, French cuffs
> Made in Texas
> 
> $22 delivered CONUS
> 
> Hamilton Shirts is a top notch American custom shop. This is a wonderful shirt in excellent shape, barely worn. Perfect for this hard to find size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price drops on sport coats:*
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 41L
> 
> *NOW $55* $70 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.
> 
> Chest P2P: 22.5"
> Shoulder: 18 5/8"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
> Length from boc: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price drop!
> *Southwick* 3/2 dartless check tweed
> Tagged size: 46R
> Made in USA
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> *NOW $40!* $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> Chest P2P: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5" (~1.75" to let)
> Length from boc: 31.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click to enlarge)


----------



## AlanC

^ Yes, I've visited Oak Hall a couple of times (my wife is from Memphis). I'm better able to afford them at thrift prices. Btw, I had a chance to visit with the man behind your avatar last fall. I see you're in Franklin (did you recently move there?). The Goodwill there is pretty good.


----------



## ATL

*1950s Jos Bank Harris Tweed, 40 41 S/R*










This thing is incredible. The tweed itself is amazing, and the presence of a natural shoulder and the quarter lining makes this a very light, but substantial, tweed.

3-2 with no buttons on the sleeve (Was this a '50s thing? I don't think they've been removed.)
Hook vent
Fully canvassed.

Condition: There are a few minor tears in the inside lining - nothing that I'd even worry about fixing (and the tear along the bottom of the jacket gives you the ability to verify the canvassing).

MEASUREMENTS:

P2p: 21 1/4
Waist: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2

I don't know what else to say about this jacket, so ...





































Make a serious offer.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ That's a beauty. Wish it was my size.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump... and some drops.

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $28*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $28*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*******************************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************************

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $28*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 42*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 42x30*
Waist: 43"
Inseam: 29" +1.5" +1.5" cuff,
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double reverse pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Right Welt Button-through pocket
Rear Left Flap Button-through pocket
*PRICE: $23*

********************************************************

*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18 > $15*
I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

********************************************************

*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $28*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25*

********************************************************

*Great for The Spring!

All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Based on tag size vs. measurements, I'm thinking this
has shrunk a bit - still makes a nice medium size sweater!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Yellow Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good Condition*; Small flaw on back - see pics
It's not a snag or hole, just looks like the knit is off a bit...
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $23*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## GHo

Shirts/Sweaters galore - All things $20 shipped CONUS. Collar tips and cuffs are minty (guaranteed). Can get measurements if needed.

1. Beautiful coral red flat front 346 Brooks Brothers pants. tagged 38x30



2. Brooks Brothers blue striped button down collar. traditional fit/non iron. left front breast pocket. tagged 18-34



3. Hugo Boss blueish-gray/yellow striped Slim Fit Casual. Large.



4. Canali blue/white check point collar. XL



5. Brooks Brothers red striped button down collar. extra slim fit. tagged 16.5-33



6. Brooks Brothers blue herringbone button down collar. XXL/L. non-iron. 85% cotton/15% cashmere. SOFT!



7. Ralph Lauren Polo Golf light blue/purple striped. XL.



8. Hugo Boss light blue/yellow check. Sharp Fit. 17-36/37



9. Robert Talbot Studio red/light blue button down collar. Casual fit - Large. Dual chest pockets.



10. Robert Talbot Studio gray/blue glen plaid button down collar. Raspberry/Green highlight stripe. Casual fit - Large. Dual chest pockets.



11. Charles Tyrwhitt red/pink flower motif. Casual XXL.



12. Tommy Bahama (*long sleeved*) striped casual. 100% silk. Large.



13. Tommy Bahama (*short sleeved*) various shirts. 100% silk.

XXL - green 


XL - black


S - black


14. Brooks Brothers Extra Fine Italian Merino sweater. light gray/dark gray. V neck. Medium. Very soft.



15. LL Bean 1/2 zip sweatshirt. Maroon striped. Large. Inside lining is fleece.


----------



## GHo

16. Tommy Bahama (*long sleeved*) creme cotton blend. very muted style (in relation to other TBs). soft. Large.



17. Polo Ralph Lauren red/black check. Westerton Classic Fit. XL.



18. Land's End blue/navy plaid button down collar. Non-iron twill. XL (17-17.5)



19. Scott Barber spring striped casual fit. Medium.



20. Polo Ralph Lauren light blue/red striped button down collar. Blake style. XL



21. Polo Ralph Lauren light blue/purple/green striped button down collar. Classic Fit. XL (17.5)



22. Polo Ralph Lauren light blue/yellow striped button down collar. Classic Fit. 3XB BIG!



23. Gitman Brothers red/yellow/blue plaid casual fit. Large.



24. Polo Ralph Lauren pink gingham casual fit. Classic Fit. XL (17.5). left breast pocket with light blue polo logo.



25. Burberry London light blue plaid casual shirt. red/pink accent stripes. XL.



26. Polo Ralph Lauren white w/red stripes casual. Classic Fit. 17-35.



27. Thomas Pink Superfine Two fold. pink/light blue plaid. 17.5-37. spread collar



28. Polo Ralph Lauren red plaid casual fit. Classic Fit. 3XB BIG!



29. Polo Ralph Lauren Blue/white striped casual. Classic Fit. 3XB BIG!



30. Polo Ralph Lauren Blue/Yellow plaid casual. Blake Fit. XL.



31. Polo Ralph Lauren green/blue plaid casual. Vintage Buttondown. XL.



32. North Face gray casual shirt. Large.



33. Charles Tyrwhitt pink houndstooth. 15-33. spread collar. soft.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Are you a 40 Short?

Do you live in a colder climate?



I came across a Hickey Freeman overcoat, dated 1956. The coat is charcoal grey with a black velvet collar. It is in pristine condition for a coat that's 58 years old. I'm sorry for the poor picture quality.

I went back for measurements. Unfortunately, I'm sorry to say I forgot the shoulder measurements:

Top to bottom (including collar): 43.5 inches
Pit to pit: 22 inches
Sleeves: 22 and about 1/4, with an inch underneath.

I could proxy for you. Drop me a pm.


----------



## Reuben

Not normal fare here, but "trad" in a sense: I pass a junk shop once or twice a month driving to visit my girlfriend that is amazingly eclectic and open basically whenever the owner feels like. In the garage of this place is a good ten or twelve shelves of cast iron: cornbread pans, skillets, dutch ovens, everything. The skillets range in size from, say, about right to cook an egg to big enough for a full dozen and the hen too. I'd be willing to proxy at-cost (~$5 or less plus shipping) if anyone needs some good cast iron and is willing to strip and clean it themselves or wants to pay/trade me to do it for you. They've also got a ton of old tools, wood planes, ect but I've got no idea what to look for there. If you have something in particular you want tool-wise and can describe it well enough for me to find, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Bernie Zack

I'll give it a few more days, then they are off to ebay! Make me an offer!


Bernie Zack said:


> Recently lost a LOT of weight, so in addition to the pounds, I am shedding a significant portion of my wardrobe. This is my first crack at selling on the thrift, so here goes. All prices are CONUS, payment by way of Paypal.
> 
> Burgundy Pronto Uomo Sweater Vest.
> $18
> Tagged size XL.
> Pertinent Measurements:
> chest: 23 inches
> length: 28 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Banana Republic Green Sweater Vest
> $18.00
> Tagged size XL
> Pertinent measurements: chest: 24 inches; length: 29 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Lambswool Sweater (VERY soft and warm! Excellent Condition!)
> $20
> Tagged size XL
> Measurements: 26 inch chest, 28 inches in length
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *SOLD!* Vintage red IZOD Lacoste Cardigan Sweater, 100% acrylic
> $15
> Tagged Size XL
> chest: 26.5 inches, length 29.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Black Saks Fifth Avenue Cardigan Sweater. 100% Mercedized Cotton. Tagged size Large, but fits like an XL
> $18
> Measurements: 26 inch chest, 27.5 inch length


----------



## Bernie Zack

PRICE DROP! $22.00 for the lot of 5 shirts!


Bernie Zack said:


> I also have some dress shirts that I thought I would attempt to provide good homes to. I am open to offers on these shirts. Unless otherwise marked, they are in "fair" to "good" condition. Still a lot of life left in them! Before I put them on fee-bay, I thought I would give them a chance here. . .
> 
> I was thinking somewhere around $25.00 CONUS for the lot of them??
> 
> Set of dress shirts include: 2 blue (Stafford, Brooks Brothers,) 3 white (Geoffrey Beene, Stafford w/ comfort tab button, Meeting Street)
> Size is XL on all of these.


----------



## Bernie Zack

UPDATE: 


Bernie Zack said:


> For your consideration:
> 
> 1) "Structure" casual Button down plaid 100% cotton shirt. Worn 2x. Very pretty orange/rust/beige colors. $12.00, including CONUS shipping.
> *Measurements:
> *neck: 17 1/2
> chest: 25.5
> sleeve: 34 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Nautica blue/white stripe shirt. 100% cotton. Excellent shape. Goes great with a pair of Nantucket red trousers! $15.00, including CONUS shipping.
> *Measurements:
> *neck: 17.5
> chest: 25
> sleeve: 35
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Stafford black dress shirt. Excellent shape. It has the "Stafford Comfort tab neck button. Worn 1x!!! $12.00, CONUS.
> Measures: 17.5 neck, 26 chest, 36 sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 4) *SOLD!!!!* Brooks Brothers pink/white gingham check dress shirt. Excellent Condition. Marked size XL. $12.00, CONUS.
> measures: 17 neck, 26 chest, 36 sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) JC Penney "modern fit" XLT Black/burgundy/white Gingham Check Casual Shirt. Not really a "gingham check" but can't think of what else to call it! Anyway, only a few wears on this shirt. Chest measurement is good for me (24, doubled) but the sleeves are just too long (36), and the neck measures 17 to 17.5, which is just too big for my pencil-neck these days! $12.00, CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Polo Ralph Lauren Pony Casual Shirt. Tagged an XL. Excellent shape. Beautiful gree, with red and blue overcheck. I bought this off Ebay in December, but then lost 50 pounds in January. Anyway . . . $15, CONUS
> Measurements:
> 17.5 Neck
> 27.5 chest
> 35 sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eddie Bauer Casual Shirt. Tagged size XL. Color is off-white, with green and reddish plum overcheck.
> Chest: 26, Neck 17.5, Sleeve 36. $12, CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Club Room Blue Dress Shirt. Tagged size L, 16.5/34-35. I bought this last week from ebay, but when it arrived, alas, it was too small in the sleeve and neck. Measures 23.5 chest, 33 sleeve, 16 neck. Whatever cost of shipping is, I will sell it for (4, 5 bucks?)
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Asante Tux Shirt. Size Large. As with the Club Room Shirt above, when it arrived last week, I found that it was too small in the neck and sleeve. Pay the cost to ship, and it is yours.
> Measures: 16 neck, 33 sleeve, chest 21.5.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*These shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Very Lightweight Fabric - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*$18 each; Both for $33!*

*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $18*

*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $18*

*$18 each; Both for $32!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## swb120

Not to be a nay-sayer, because I love the Thrift Exchange, but is it me, or are there more non-Trad and/or low-quality items on the Exchange than there were a year or two ago?


----------



## Orgetorix

swb120 said:


> Not to be a nay-sayer, because I love the Thrift Exchange, but is it me, or are there more non-Trad and/or low-quality items on the Exchange than there were a year or two ago?


You're right.


----------



## ATL

swb120 said:


> Not to be a nay-sayer, because I love the Thrift Exchange, but is it me, or are there more non-Trad and/or low-quality items on the Exchange than there were a year or two ago?


+1 (not directed at me, I hope)


----------



## drlivingston

I was thinking the same thing... However, it is difficult to police without calling people out. We need the option of a non-Panjo sales thread! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Jovan

It's quite possible to just... you know, wade through those items that are obviously not your thing.


----------



## red_shift

swb120 said:


> Not to be a nay-sayer, because I love the Thrift Exchange, but is it me, or are there more non-Trad and/or low-quality items on the Exchange than there were a year or two ago?


Stafford / JCP / Club Room are pretty common finds in my area thrift store and I wouldn't share them here. It could be folks trying to thin out their wardrobe but below a certain level I just donate back into the circle of life. Everyone is right, I could just scroll on by but I don't think it's worth the poster's time either.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> It's quite possible to just... you know, wade through those items that are obviously not your thing.


You could. However on the other hand when The Exchange is constantly cluttered with Club Room, Tommy Bahama, black Stafford dress shirts, and other assorted junk, I just find myself spending less and less time checking this thread.

Browsing this thread has become akin to visiting a thrift store in real life -- you gotta wade through a lot of junk to find the good stuff! Let's keep our standards up, gentlemen.


----------



## Bernie Zack

red_shift said:


> Everyone is right, I could just scroll on by but I don't think it's worth the poster's time either.


I have seen a lot of young, just-starting-out guys in the thread over the last 4 years that I have been a "member," and I can honestly say that while it isn't really worth my time to post a Club Room, or Stafford shirt, it is nevertheless worth my time to do so when it might benefit someone who falls in this category, and when it is being given away for nothing more than the cost of shipping, literally. Some gentlemen on this thread find great benefit from it, I believe. I know that I did, 4+ years ago when I took an interest in the forum.

That being said, if this is offensive to anyone, I apologize. It was my first ever attempt to get rid of a portion of my wardrobe caused by a drastic reduction in weight and size! I have endeavored to list only those items which I believed (erroneously) could be construed as more trad than trendy, (for every item I listed, I have probably given away 3x that number to the Goodwill, even some things that were very nice.) However, since the last few postings from me seem to be the cause of great consternation, I shall humbly refrain from now putting the 15 or so sport coats, and the 10 to 15 pairs of trousers, some of which are Stafford and Macys brands, on the thread for shipping-only prices, and/or near give-away prices.

Let me also take this opportunity to thank the gentlemen on this thread for remaining, well . . . gentlemen.


----------



## Odradek

ArtVandalay said:


> Browsing this thread has become akin to visiting a thrift store in real life -- you gotta wade through a lot of junk to find the good stuff! Let's keep our standards up, gentlemen.


Maybe, but as your thrift stores in the US are like Aladdin's Cave to us deprived thrifters in England, I say please keep it going. I visit this thread daily, even though I still won't see the few jackets I've bought until next July or August, when my US based sister in law comes over for a visit.


----------



## Reuben

Just a request to listers: smaller photos, consolidating photos (3-4 shirts can often be fit in a picture and still give a good idea of the fabric), a little more curation, and slightly less frequent bumps would go a long way.


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED*



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS MADRAS SPORT SHIRT*
> 
> Short sleeve madras shirt, made in India, cool cotton fabric for warm days. _Mint condition_--no flaws. The photograph of the tag area reflects the colors most accurately.
> 
> Tagged L, fits more like an XL. Please see actual measurements below...
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 33.5"


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP**
**
This is bleeding madras, folks. The kind you can't hardly find anymore. Nice muted colors, quite unlike the new madras jackets you see offered today. Take it off my hands and tell the world to GTH. Be a hit at the neighbor's BBQ or cocktail party. Women will notice you, men will envy you. 
**
VINTAGE 3/2 BLEEDING MADRAS JACKET*

Bleeding madras jacket by Palm Beach for the iconic J.L. Hudson retailer that once was _the _department store in downtown Detroit. Wonderful GTH colors: primarily orange with plum and yellow plaid. There is slubbiness to the fabric. Union tag dates it between 1949-1961.

*Natural shoulders with minimal padding
*Partly-lined
*Center vent
*Two-button cuffs. About 1.5-1.75" of material under the cuff.
*Very subtle darts

Tagged 40L, but please see actual measurements:

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 40"
Length from bottom of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"

*Condition:* No stains or tears to the fabric or lining (which is a wonderful dark plum). Upon careful inspection, I see about four very small slits (they aren't really holes) along the back edge of the collar fold (see pic 7). I had to unfold the collar to see these, and they're hardly noticeable. A tailor could easily repair these if desired. I'd say the slits are about 2/16" long. Personally, I think you could wear it as-is. No other flaws.

More photos here:

*Asking $50>>$45 Price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the continental U.S.*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Say what you want about the Exchange, but instead of Club Room and the like, gamma's bringing the bleeding madras and I've got Bills, Filson, and Orvis. You could build a nice rig for less than my wife spends on one trip to her "hair stylist" or whatever they're called now.

Drops, by the way.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Further cleansing of the closet. Pants edition. Includes shipping to CONUS, of course.
> 
> Bills M2 Mushroom Twills, 35/31.5, 1.5 cuffs,
> 
> Still in great shape, these came from Hinton and Hinton in Oxford, MS. $38/$36/$34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Moleskin Jeans 33/31.5
> 
> Great shape as well. I ordered these from Orvis last winter. Perfect for the occasional spring chill. $32/$30/$28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filson Lightweight Twill Khakis, 34/29+1
> 
> Barely worn, these also came from the square in Oxford via Landry's, probably the most traditional of menswear purveyors there. The fabric weight is perfect for hotter weather. $27/$25/$23


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I wanted to publicly thank Maltimad, as I received today a very nice (and unused looking) pen set. As a bonus, he's a very nice and friendly fellow to deal with!


----------



## Barnavelt

I really can't believe that jacket of gamma's is _still_ unclaimed. What a great way for someone to dip their toe in a very classic style this Summer while still getting very good value. Jackets like that just don't come along every day. Have you seen what one would cost new from BB or O'Connell's?! Somebody please buy it so I don't have to.


----------



## ATL

Three Hickey Freeman standard-cuff shirts, tagged L; they measure out to a 16/33-34. Originally retailed for $170 each, you can have all three in a lot for $95 shipped CONUS.

On all three shirts, the collar points and cuffs are in perfect condition. There are no stains or rips anywhere on the shirts.

*Specs: *

All three have one pocket on the front, but one of them has a button closure. The large check and multicolor plaid have a center back pleat. The brown plaid has a double pleat on the back.

Two shirts have button down collars, and the brown plaid is a point collar (with hidden buttons).

*Measurements:*

Brown plaid
Collar: 16
Shoulder (seam to seam): 20 3/4
Sleeve (measured from shoulder): 25 1/4 (Measures to about a 33/34 length)
Length (from under the collar): 33 3/4

Large check
Collar: 16
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (Measures to about a 33/34 length)
Length: 33 1/2

Multi-color plaid
Collar: 16
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (Measures to about a 33/34 length)
Length: 33 3/4

If interested, I can send you better pics.


----------



## Reuben

Barnavelt said:


> I really can't believe that jacket of gamma's is _still_ unclaimed. What a great way for someone to dip their toe in a very classic style this Summer while still getting very good value. Jackets like that just don't come along every day. Have you seen what one would cost new from BB or O'Connell's?! Somebody please buy it so I don't have to.


If I could stretch it out to a 46L, it would have been sold a long time ago. Same with Mississippi Mud's pants.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I can't vouch for club room. But I do wear stafford shirts and dress trousers I thrifted. The pieces are made very well. And I encourage you to post your items for sale. There are college students just starting out. Others just re-entering the workforce that can't afford the mid/higher tiered brands.

And if fellow members have a problem with you posting these entry level brands than I think this forum is becoming more like another forum many of belong to.



Bernie Zack said:


> I have seen a lot of young, just-starting-out guys in the thread over the last 4 years that I have been a "member," and I can honestly say that while it isn't really worth my time to post a Club Room, or Stafford shirt, it is nevertheless worth my time to do so when it might benefit someone who falls in this category, and when it is being given away for nothing more than the cost of shipping, literally. Some gentlemen on this thread find great benefit from it, I believe. I know that I did, 4+ years ago when I took an interest in the forum.
> 
> That being said, if this is offensive to anyone, I apologize. It was my first ever attempt to get rid of a portion of my wardrobe caused by a drastic reduction in weight and size! I have endeavored to list only those items which I believed (erroneously) could be construed as more trad than trendy, (for every item I listed, I have probably given away 3x that number to the Goodwill, even some things that were very nice.) However, since the last few postings from me seem to be the cause of great consternation, I shall humbly refrain from now putting the 15 or so sport coats, and the 10 to 15 pairs of trousers, some of which are Stafford and Macys brands, on the thread for shipping-only prices, and/or near give-away prices.
> 
> Let me also take this opportunity to thank the gentlemen on this thread for remaining, well . . . gentlemen.


----------



## sbdivemaster

swb120 said:


> Not to be a nay-sayer, because I love the Thrift Exchange, but is it me, or are there more non-Trad and/or low-quality items on the Exchange than there were a year or two ago?


Should I be concerned, as this was posted immediately after my latest offering?


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> I really can't believe that jacket of gamma's is _still_ unclaimed. What a great way for someone to dip their toe in a very classic style this Summer while still getting very good value. Jackets like that just don't come along every day. Have you seen what one would cost new from BB or O'Connell's?! Somebody please buy it so I don't have to.


Indeed. Spend $398 at BB, $295 at O'Connell's or $45 here.


----------



## CMDC

Warming up. Time for linen

$21 conus each...

Brooks Brothers long sleeve
Size M Slim Fit



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve
Size L



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve
Size L



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve
Size XXL Slim Fit



















Ralph Lauren Purple Label short sleeve Sea Green
Size XL


----------



## Fraser Tartan

I think if an item wouldn't be discussed on the Trad Forum, it shouldn't be listed on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange.

In the past, the place to list such an item would have been the Sales Forum. Unfortunately, due to Panjo, there has been an obvious decline in interest in listing there. Personally, I sell on eBay so I just don't list that stuff on this site at all these days.

Hopefully, the Sales Forum returns to the old system. If not, perhaps an AAAC Informal Fashion Forum Thrift Store Exchange thread is warranted?


----------



## AshScache

Yea why doesn't someone just start a non-trad thrift store exchange so it's not an issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swb120

sbdivemaster said:


> Should I be concerned, as this was posted immediately after my latest offering?


My post wasn't in response to any one member's offerings; just an observation that i have been thinking about for awhile and decided to post.


----------



## Bohan

I just offered to buy the Club Room shirt before reading all the subsequent comments. What's not trad about it? The dark buttons? The pattern? I really don't know. It seems like a very plain, common, versatile sports shirt. Was there a point in the last 75 years when that blue Club Room shirt would have looked strange?


----------



## jfkemd

LLB Field Coat
Size: Small
Measurements
shoulders: 21
armpits: 22
length BOC: 32
sleeves: 24
$40 shipped CONUS only


----------



## sbdivemaster

swb120 said:


> My post wasn't in response to any one member's offerings; just an observation that i have been thinking about for awhile and decided to post.


Phew! :icon_jokercolor: I really didn't think it was - it was just the timing of the comment.

I really can't pass judgement about brands and/or quality, as I have a couple of Club Room (only because CR is specifically mentioned) lambswool sweaters that The Wife bought for me about 15 years ago. The quality is fine, the durability is great, and the colors are distinctive, yet conventional. They're about as trad as you can get, except the brand - which is actually a Macy's private brand. They're certainly a step above The Gap or Banana Republic. In the end, it's more about the timeless style, colors, patterns, and fabrics (IMO). Taking a look at their current offerings, just because it says Brooks Brothers doesn't make it trad.

A couple weeks back I noticed a rash of more "fashion forward" stuff pop up, but most were from new members with low post counts... I like to follow Jovan's advice and just scroll on by.


----------



## lord root of the matter

Ok. Here's goes my first post in the exchange. I'll be listing between 10-20 items available for sale along with descriptions.
If there are any questions please feel free to post or pm. I will endeavor to answer everything to the best of my knowledge or provide more pics if necessary.

So, lets begin:

For your consideration we have the following Brooks Brothers jacket Boy's size 14 (This is NOT SEERSUCKER. It's striped but it sure looks like seersucker until you get close or touch it) Just wanted to make sure that there is no confusion.

Measurements:
Chest - 19.5"
Waist- 18.5"
Shoulder-15.25"
Length (boc)- 26.25
Sleeve- 24"

Issue: seam in upper/inner lining is slightly loosened- looks easy enough to correct.
Asking: $35.00 shipped and insured (CONUS) Feel free to make an offer if you feel that the price is out of line.


----------



## imme

lord root of the matter said:


> Apparently I cannot upload more than two pics per thread? Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong here?


Use photobucket. Create an account (it's free) and upload your photos there. Then, you can just copy/paste the code they give you so that the pictures in your post are thumbnail-sized, but that link to the full-sized photo if an interested person clicks on it). I believe that that is a nice balance between making too big of a post and not having good photos and doesn't overwhelm the thread.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Love this Seersucker coat! I bought one for my son for his first holy communion, it was an absolute HIT! Darndest thing with these kids at that age, though, about a month later, it didn't fit him anymore! Big growth spurt!

Someone should snatch this up for their son, get them enjoying seersucker at a young age!


lord root of the matter said:


> Ok. Here's goes my first post in the exchange. I'll be listing between 10-20 items available for sale along with descriptions.
> If there are any questions please feel free to post or pm. I will endeavor to answer everything to the best of my knowledge or provide more pics if necessary.
> 
> So, lets begin:
> 
> For your consideration we have the following Brooks Brothers jacket Boy's size 14
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - 19.5"
> Waist- 18.5"
> Shoulder-15.25"
> Length (boc)- 26.25
> Sleeve- 24"
> 
> Issue: seam in upper/inner lining is slightly loosened- looks easy enough to correct.
> Asking: $35.00 shipped and insured (CONUS) Feel free to make an offer if you feel that the price is out of line.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on Spring/Summer Jackets!*

As always,* I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Country Club" Saxxon Jacket in Wool/Silk

*This is absolutely gorgeous! The patterning and colourway of this jacket is simply perfect for Spring and Summer, being a miniature houndstooth in blue and cream, with an overcheck in Spring green. The cloth is a blend of 75% wool and 25% silk, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lind in bemberg--the best lining material, in my view! It also has a single centre vent.

This is from Brooks Brothers' "Country Club" "Saxxon" line. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/8
*




     

2) UNWORN and LOVELY Ralph Lauren Chaps Jacket--Made in the USA from Italian cloth!

*This jacket represents a classic example of why you should pay attention to the jacket and not to the label! This is a truly lovely jacket; cut from cloth woven in Italy (clearly wool, although not marked), the colourway and patterning are lovely; a miniature houndstooth in slate-grey and black on a grey-blue base, with lovely chestnut overchecking. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA.

It is also clearly unworn; all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

*


      


3) LInen/SIlk/Wool Blend jacket

*This would make a lovely jacket for Spring or early summer! Cut from a blend of linen, silk, and wool, this lovely jacket is subtly darted, has a standard two button front, a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just *

$13, or offer.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31



  

4) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.

*This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, *and so it is just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30
*


    

5) BEAUTIFUL Alan Flusser Spring/Summer jacket

*This is wonderful, and perfect for Spring! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are perfect for the sunnier weather; it has a Spring green and light tan puppytooth base, with periwinkle blue and golden wheat overchecking. This jacket has a three button front and subtle darting; it is also unvented, which is highly appropriate for a Flusser jacket! The cuffs have four buttons. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer--frog not included!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4*





      

6) NWOT BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers jacket in a Spring/Summer Glen Plaid. 

*This is absolutely lovely--my pictures really do not do this justice! Made in Italy, this beautiful jacket 42/30/28 blend of wool, silk, and linen, which cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway fully fit this lovely fabric--a classic glen plaid in a Spring and SUmmer medley of blues, creams, and light tans, my pictures come nowhere near capturing the beauty of this fabric. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in Bemberg. It is a contemporary two-button model, with four buttons cuffs and subtle darting.

This jacket is genuinely NWOT--all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in the original plastic bag from Brooks Brothers. s such, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*This is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4
*





      

7) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket

*This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $25.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33

*


   

8) NWT Calvin Klein jacket

*This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about
*
just $25, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:

*Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2 *



       


9) GORGEOUS Paul Stuart Spring/Summer Jacket!

*This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! First, the cloth. Woven in England, this is a wonderfully luxurious blend of 75% wool and 25% silk, with a wonderful hand and drape. It's also gossamer light, and so perfect for warmer days!

The colourway does full justice to the cloth, to, being a wonderful and classic Spring and Summer pattern of vertical striping in sky blue and rich ivory cream. Made in Canada, this jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a lovely ivory cream that's the perfect complement to the exterior fabric. Beautifully cut, this is an example of Paul Stuart's single breasted "Edward" model; it features very subtle darting, a desirable twin vent, and four button cuffs. The pockets are flapped, with the flaps being lined in the same material as the body of the jacket. With the exception of two very tiny brown dots on the lining in the middle back--invisible when the jacket is worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition.
*
Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 42/36 Regular, this measures:

*Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31*





      

10) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London

*This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.*

Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:

*Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2
*




    

11) GORGEOUS Hong Kong Bespoke Guncheck by Ying Tai of the Peninsula Hotel, Hong Kong. *

This is absolutely stunning. Ying Tai is one of the elite Hong Kong tailoring firms; originally from Shanghai, they relocated to Hong Kong during the Second World War, and opened their flagship store at the Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong in 1958. They were later invited by Conrad Hilton to open a second store at the 5-Star Hong Kong Hilton.

All of Yang Tai's suits and jackets are handmade, and so it is not surprising that this jacket features large amounts of handwork. They are--as befits a firm located at two of the best hotels in Hong Kong--of superb quality, with canvassing used in every suit and jacket produced. (This jacket is fully canvassed). This jacket also features an absolutely beautiful guncheck--slate and peat gingham checking on a tan-ivory base, with gorgeous russet chestnut overchecking. The hand and drape of the fabric are wonderful, also--it's almost certainly wool, but the softness indicates that this might be a wool and cashmere blend. In any case, this is a jacket suitable for cooler Spring nights, and perfect for Fall and early winter. This jacket is a contemporary two button model, with four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition. It even retains its original spare buttons!

*Asking just $50, or offer for this beautiful gem.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## Bernie Zack

UPDATE:


Bernie Zack said:


> For your consideration:
> 
> 1) "Structure" casual Button down plaid 100% cotton shirt. Worn 2x. Very pretty orange/rust/beige colors. $12.00, including CONUS shipping.
> *Measurements:
> *neck: 17 1/2
> chest: 25.5
> sleeve: 34 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Nautica blue/white stripe shirt. 100% cotton. Excellent shape. Goes great with a pair of Nantucket red trousers! $15.00, including CONUS shipping.
> *Measurements:
> *neck: 17.5
> chest: 25
> sleeve: 35
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Stafford black dress shirt. Excellent shape. It has the "Stafford Comfort tab neck button. Worn 1x!!! $12.00, CONUS.
> Measures: 17.5 neck, 26 chest, 36 sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 4)*SOLD!!!!* Brooks Brothers pink/white gingham check dress shirt. Excellent Condition. Marked size XL. $12.00, CONUS.
> measures: 17 neck, 26 chest, 36 sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) JC Penney "modern fit" XLT Black/burgundy/white Gingham Check Casual Shirt. Not really a "gingham check" but can't think of what else to call it! Anyway, only a few wears on this shirt. Chest measurement is good for me (24, doubled) but the sleeves are just too long (36), and the neck measures 17 to 17.5, which is just too big for my pencil-neck these days! $12.00, CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Polo Ralph Lauren Pony Casual Shirt. Tagged an XL. Excellent shape. Beautiful gree, with red and blue overcheck. I bought this off Ebay in December, but then lost 50 pounds in January. Anyway . . . $15, CONUS
> Measurements:
> 17.5 Neck
> 27.5 chest
> 35 sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eddie Bauer Casual Shirt. Tagged size XL. Color is off-white, with green and reddish plum overcheck.
> Chest: 26, Neck 17.5, Sleeve 36. $12, CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 8. *SOLD!!!!!* Club Room Blue Dress Shirt. Tagged size L, 16.5/34-35. I bought this last week from ebay, but when it arrived, alas, it was too small in the sleeve and neck. Measures 23.5 chest, 33 sleeve, 16 neck. Whatever cost of shipping is, I will sell it for (4, 5 bucks?)
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Asante Tux Shirt. Size Large. As with the Club Room Shirt above, when it arrived last week, I found that it was too small in the neck and sleeve. Pay the cost to ship, and it is yours.
> Measures: 16 neck, 33 sleeve, chest 21.5.


----------



## Monocle

From a lot of Tyrwhitt, I have some nice spring poplin weave BD's and some oxford weave BD's left over, as well as one dress shirt. 
Poplins and Oxfords are sized L. Dress shirt is sized 16.5 x 34. All CLEAN and barely worn, if at all.

Shipped CONUS, HI. AK, PR

All Poplins N16.5 W24" L35 Sh19" SL27" Overall Sleeve35" *$15.00ea*
All Oxfords N16.5 W25" L36" Sh19.5" SL27" Overall Sleeve36" *$15.00ea*
Dress shirt N16.5 W25" L35" Sh20" SL25" Overall Sleeve35" *$14.00ea*

1. Blue stripe 
2. Multi-colored chek 
3. Pink plaid 
4. Yellow/blue oxford 
5. Multi-colored oxford *CLAIMED*
6. Striped dress shirt.

:icon_study:

Also - any Smalls or Mediums out there who want to give this vintage item a flier. It is a Brooks Brothers chambray utility shirt, complete with sleeve pocket. Made in India. The caveat, is a small faded ink stain on front under right pocket. It may keep fading with time or some patient TLC with Oxy-Clean. The pic shows where it is on the shirt. Would make a cool camp shirt, outdoor, general utility shirt. I am asking *$15.00 *or offer. Let me know. N15" W20" L30"


----------



## 32rollandrock

swb120 said:


> Not to be a nay-sayer, because I love the Thrift Exchange, but is it me, or are there more non-Trad and/or low-quality items on the Exchange than there were a year or two ago?


Real easy way to solve this: Don't buy. I suspect folks who are posting stuff that isn't--how should I say--up to certain quality standards are finding out that the stuff doesn't sell. It's a royal PITA to put a post together, and no one is going to stay at it very long if stuff doesn't sell. In short, this will sort itself out...


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Real easy way to solve this: Don't buy. I suspect folks who are posting stuff that isn't--how should I say--up to certain quality standards are finding out that the stuff doesn't sell. It's a royal PITA to put a post together, and no one is going to stay at if very long if stuff doesn't sell. In short, this will sort itself out...


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Real easy way to solve this: Don't buy. I suspect folks who are posting stuff that isn't--how should I say--up to certain quality standards are finding out that the stuff doesn't sell. It's a royal PITA to put a post together, and no one is going to stay at if very long if stuff doesn't sell. In short, this will sort itself out...


^^^This is why I look up to this guy :thumbs-up:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

*BB OCBD, red university stripe*

This should be trad enough for anyone! It's a red university stripe OCBD, Supima cotton, slim fit, which is marked 17-34. I've measured the collar; it's still 17"; shoulder to shoulder is 19"; armpit to armpit 25"; waist ca. 22.75". Must-iron!

There are no signs of wear on the cuffs or collar, or of shrinkage apart from the arm length, which is clearly off. Perhaps it was simply mislabelled? I found this on eBay, and normally I'd consider this a "find," but the arms are too short for me. I'm not trying to make any money on it, I'd just like it to find a good home. Does $16 seem fair?


----------



## Bernie Zack

Trad pants for sale:

1. Vineyard Vines flat front, cuffed cotton trousers. Light blue in color. Very good condition. $20.00 shipped CONUS.
Measurements: Tagged "40 x U;" Actual measurements: 39.5 waist, 30.5 inseam


2. Vineyard Vines flat front, no cuff, green cotton trousers. Very good condition. $20, shipped CONUS
Measurements: 39.5 x 30


3. Vineyard Vines "Banana" yellow flat front cotton trousers. Cuffed. Very good condition. $20, shipped CONUS
Measurements: 38 waist, 30 inseam, 41.5 outseam.


4. Pink Polo Ralph Lauren Cotton Trousers. Very good condition. Cuffed. $20, shipped CONUS
Measurements: 41 x 31


5. Blue Polo Ralph Lauren "denim-look" 100% linen trousers. Cuffed and pleated. Good condition. $18.00, shipped CONUS.
Measurements: 39.5 x 29.5


6. Beige Polo Ralph Lauren Cotton Seersucker trousers. Cuffed and Pleated. Very good condition. $18.00, shipped CONUS
Measurements: 39 x 30.


----------



## Bernie Zack

32rollandrock said:


> It's a royal PITA to put a post together...


Man, you said it! It is a pain in the rear!


----------



## TweedyDon

*YET MORE SPRING/SUMMER IVY/TRAD JACKETS!​*



*I have a slew of beautiful Ivy/Trad jackets to pass on today--some NWT, and some NWOT! As well as several beautiful MTM and bespoke items these include jackets from Paul Stuart, Brooks Brothers, H. Freeman, The English Shop of Princeton, and more!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton--SIlk/Wool Spring Tweed!*

This is beautiful! Made by H. Freeman of Philadelphia--and probably made IN Philadelphia--this lovely jacket was produced for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton clothiers that dominated campus clothing during TNSIL Golden Age... all of which have now gone, apart from Hilton. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly a blend of wool and silk, as it has the clear slubbiness of the latter fabric and the resilience of the former. With its relatively lighter weight, lovely texturing, and beautiful blue-grey herringbone colourway this is a really wonderful Spring tweed!

It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It is also that Trad rarity--a genuine two-button sack. It has a single centre vent, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has lovely natural shoulders. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/5
Length: 31 1/2



     

*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Spring/Summer Jacket by Coppley*

This is a truly lovely jacket! Made by Coppley, this was, when new, a ferociously expensive jacket, and its quality shows why. Cut from a blend of 67% wool and 33% silk this has a wonderful hand and drape, and he colourway and patterning does this full justice--a lovely basketweave pattern in slate-grey, English mustard gold, and a tan base. This jacket is a rare darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada.

This is in excellent condition, and is *a steal at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42 Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2





      

*3) Made in Italy for Barney's of New York Spring-weight Jacket*

This is lovely! Made in Italy, this is cut from Super 100s wool with a lovely patterning and colourway--a miniature houndstooth in peat black and mid-brown, with a beautiful small windowpane overcheck in Royal blue. This is a lighter-weight jacket, which makes it ideal for Spring and early Fall; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is darted. It has three button cuffs, and is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still based shut.

*Asking just $35 for this lovely jacket!

Tagged a EU50R (US 40R) this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31





   

*4) Custom Made Spring/Summer jacket by Jim Herron Traditional Clothes*

Made for Dr. Alan Stutz of Springfield, IL, by Jim Herron, the traditional clothier of Springfield, IL, this lovely jacket has a wonderful Spring-Summer colourway, being a Spring green and twig brown check on a tannish-cream base. This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent, as well as four button cuffs. It is a contemporary two button closure with subtle darting. Apart from a small watermark in the lower back lining, as shown, this is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*5) HANDWORK GALORE! GORGEOUS Custom Made Coral Coloured Jacket. Working cuffs!*

This is absolutely STUNNING--it's hard to know where to begin with the description! Made for Ken Bradt, the current CEO of Case Funding Inc., and formerly the subject of an interview in "Private Wealth Magazine", this jacket is truly beautiful. First, the colour--a wonderful coral pink, truly elegant rather than GTH, and the epitome of a Spring-Summer colouring for the Hamptons or the more elegant evening restaurants on Nantucket. (My pictures utterly fail to capture the rare beauty of this colour!) The jacket is also beautifully cut, with subtle darting and a twin vent. The cuffs are fully functional. This is a contemporary two-button jacket, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has handwork galore; pick stitching on the pocket flaps, in the interior, on the lapels, and on the facing closing edges. This jacket was made in the USA--of course!--and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*UPDATE:* Although no fabric is listed, I'm almost certain this is high quality linen; it's too light for wool (and lacks its texture, anyway), and it lacks the slubbiness of silk!

*Asking just $65, or offer, for this beautiful gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/4





          

*6) BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT Ivory-Cream 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers*

The perfect Spring-Summer jacket! This is a classic 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in a wonderful ivory-cream crosshatch fabric. There's no fabric content listed, but this is likely to be a wool-silk blend. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for thre literal pinholes in the lining at the shoulders, as shown. It was Union made in the USA. This is a truly beautiful, classic, elegant jacket for the warmer months--if it's your size, grab it!

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





     

*8) Wonderful Brooks Brothers Spring-Summer jacket in light tobacco*

This is a lovely Spring-Summer jacket! A contemporray two button model with subtle darting, this jacket is cut from either lighter-weight wool, or, more likely, from a wool-linen blend. It's a lovely shade of light Virginia tobacco with a wonderful texture. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this jacket has a single centre vent and was Made in the USA. It does have two flaws--some wear/rubbing to both cuffs, as shown, and a minor watermark to the lining in the shoulders, also shown.. The cuff wear isn't that noticeable, but it does preclude this from being a jacket suitable for the workplace--unless you were to take up the cuffs or have them repaired by a tailor. Given these flaws this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and is priced very well at just

*$19, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



      

*9) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ Outstanding!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
You might have a thrifting problem if you start PM'ing Tweedy Don, then realize the jacket was once in your own closet...


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> You might have a thrifting problem if you start PM'ing Tweedy Don, then realize the jacket was once in your own closet...


The fifth one?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*NEW WITH TAGS SPRING/SUMMER JACKETS FROM SOUTHWICK AND COPPLEY!*

*A fraction of their original retail!*

​
This is a very rare opportunity to acquire new jackets with all of their tags attached at a fraction of their retail price! As always with my listings, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED AND INSURED SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always with my listings,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK JACKET!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful; a beautiful small overcheck in burnt orange, periwinkle blue, and blue-grey slate on a classic rich cream background, this is flecked throughout with dark moss, berry scarlet, and gorse yellow. This jacket is pure silk, and so has the wonderfully slubby texture that only very high quality silk possesses; many of the flecks appear in the slubby tufts of the fabric. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It features a contemporary two button front, and has four button cuffs; the buttons are a rich dark cream to complement the colourway of the cloth, as is the full lining. The jacket is half-canvassed, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. This jacket has had its interior Southwick label carefully and professionally removed, as shown, but all of its other tags are intact, including its original retail tags. All its exterior pockets are still basted shut. I have full provenance on this jacket, and it is genuinely New, With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

This is Southwick's "Dorset" model.

Original retail: *$695*
My asking price: *$95, boxed, shipped, and insured--with OFFERS WELCOME!*

*Tagged a 46T, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2





      

*2) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







     

*4) STUNNING NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK JACKET in SILK TWEED!*

This jacket is simply astounding! Usually, I try to describe the patterning and colourway of the cloth, but this jacket defeats me here; it's absolutely wonderful, and has to be seen in person to be fully appreciated. I will say that the colourway and patterning are described as "tweed" on the retail tag, and that the base is a wonderful slate blue-grey, with fleckings of forest green, gorse yellow, rich cream, peat black, and berry throughout, with a lovely pinkish-taupe overcheck... This is a truly beautiful patterning and colourway! The jacket is also cut from 100% silk, and so has the wonderful richly-textured slubbiness that only expensive silk can impart. It has a wonderful hand and drape.

The cut and construction fully live up to the cloth. This is Southwick's "Dorset" model, and is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark granite colourway. It is a standard two-button front model, with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. All of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and this has its full complement of tags; all the interior tags are intact, as are all of the retail tags. This is genuinely new, unworn, and with tags. It was Union Made in the USA.

Owing to its colourway, this could easily be used as a four season jacket. It's absolutely beautiful, and in mint condition.

Original retail:* $695*
My asking price: *$95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 46R; this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2







      

*6) GORGEOUS! NEW WITH TAGS SILK/WOOL JACKET FROM COPPLEY. FULLY CANVASSED, PICK STITCHING.*

This is wonderful! First, the cloth that this jacket is cut from has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape, being cut from a blend of 55% silk and 45% wool; this is a wonderfully versatile jacket that's suitable for all seasons apart from winter. The colourway and patterning and also wonderfully luxurious, being a beautiful and refined miniature patterning in silvery-blue-grey; this is an exceptionally elegant cloth.

The cut and construction of this jacket are also luxurious. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a complementary and luxurious blue. The lining features pick stitching throughout its seams. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. The cuffs feature four kissing buttons. This jacket is New, With Tags; the two lower exterior pockets are still based shut, and this jacket features its original basting on the cuffs and across the shoulders. This jacket was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

This jacket retains all of its original tags, including its removeable retail tags.

Original retail: *$745*
My asking price: *$95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## Wrenkin

lord root of the matter said:


> For your consideration we have the following Brooks Brothers jacket Boy's size 14 (This is NOT SEERSUCKER. It's striped but it sure looks like seersucker until you get close or touch it) Just wanted to make sure that there is no confusion.


I think this is a woman's jacket, based on the buttons. Still nice.


----------



## Hitch

WoW..


----------



## Barnavelt

Bump and Drop.. All prices include shipping in the CONUS. Peeps from other countries feel free to contact me for a shipping quote.

Brooks Brothers size L 100% cotton, Made in India short sleeve madras shirt
- Excellent shape, no issues; P2P; 25 inches, Shoulder; 21 inches, Sleeve; 18 inches (from collar, measured like a dress shirt), Length; 33 inches
- Asking $12.50









Orvis size M 100% cotton, Made in USA long sleeve patchwork madras shirt
- Great shape, been worn, includes all imperfections inherent in the material; P2P; 22, Shoulder; 18, Sleeve; 31 (from collar, as above), Length; 28.5
- Asking $12.50









Orvis size XL Tall 100% cotton Zambezi jacket, Made by our friends in China (I had no idea these have a hook vent).
- Pigskin elbow patches, buttonholes, cuffs, etc.
- Great shape EXCEPT; former owner apparently didn't like the snaps for two of the interior pockets because it appears the "male" side of the two part snap was removed from the pocket. I include a picture of one side; the other side looks identical. Obviously not visible from the outside.
- P2P; 25.25, Shoulder; 21.5, Sleeve; 25.5 (from shoulder seam, like a jacket), Length; 33
-Asking $20

















This one hurt me when I tried it on and it didn't fit; I love these and they are so rare in the wild...
Vintage Gant madras sport coat, Made in USA for "R. Standish"
- Excellent shape, very well taken care of and apparently seldom worn
- Purple and green with some russet thrown in for good measure, some great slubs as well
- SHOULDERS; I mean, almost none. Really. Great shoulders.
- Half lined in a lovely cream satin fabric (lined sleeves of course), 2 button, gentle darts, center vent
- P2P; 20.5, Shoulder; 17.5, Sleeve; 24.5, Length; 30.
- Asking $45


----------



## lord root of the matter

Corbin Dark Grey Chalk Stripe. 2 Button.
Freshly dry cleaned and ready to wear!

Chest- 22.5"
Waist- 21.25"
Shoulder- 20"
Length (boc) -30.75"
Sleeve- 25"

Asking $35 shipped and insured (CONUS)


----------



## Reuben

lord root of the matter said:


> A few more conservative items:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Dark Grey Pin Stripe. 3 button
> Freshly drycleaned and ready to wear!
> 
> Chest- 22.5"
> Waist- 20.75
> Shoulder- 18"
> Length (boc)- 33"
> Sleeve- 27.75"
> 
> Asking $35 shipped and insured (CONUS)





lord root of the matter said:


> Corbin Dark Grey Chalk Stripe. 2 Button.
> Freshly dry cleaned and ready to wear!
> 
> Chest- 22.5"
> Waist- 21.25"
> Shoulder- 20"
> Length (boc) -30.75"
> Sleeve- 25"
> 
> Asking $35 shipped and insured (CONUS)


I'm sorry man, but these are great examples of what NOT to pick up. If you'd found the pants that go with them they'd be a great item to sell but these orphans aren't going to sell.


----------



## lord root of the matter

Well crap! I thought these were pretty nice looking jackets. I only have a few. I'll post them just in case and someone is interested, great. If not, lesson learned. I have some of the non-orphan stuff in the pipeline. Just trying to juggle the pics and the photobucket... I'll figure it out eventually!


----------



## lord root of the matter

Another:

Southwick Solid Medium Grey. 2 Button.
Dry cleaned and ready to wear.
Issue: please note the minor unraveling of a lining stitch in last picture.

Chest- 21.75"
Waist- 20"
Shoulder- 18"
Length (boc)- 30.75
Sleeve- 24"

Asking $35 shipped and insured (CONUS)


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Sorry, that's another orphan.


----------



## lord root of the matter

Wrenkin said:


> I think this is a woman's jacket, based on the buttons. Still nice.


Ack! You're right. A lot of help it was having the wife with me! This one will no longer be available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THIS IS AWESOME!​*

Founded by the Japanese designer Daiki Suzuki in 1999, Engineered Garments' clothing lives up to its name--inspired by American workwear and industrial clothing, it combines the honest beauty of durable materials with exquisite Japanese attention to detail, producing clothing that could justly be considered the modern inheritor of the aesthetic of the Golden Age of TNSIL look, combined with the rugged good looks and functionality of American workwear. Dartmouth on the docks!

Alas, such sartorial excellence comes with a hefty pricetag; T-shirts are around $80, regular shirts around $200..... and prices climb steeply for this such as this! But, since I use this forum to pass things along at great prices, my asking price is far more modest--and I welcome offers! 

This shirt-jacket is a wonderful example of what EG produces. Made in the USA this is a classic American shirt-jacket with wonderful updated styling details, such as the single breast pocket. This shirt jacket has a fully functional shawl collar that folds down perfectly when not in use, and which can be fastened up in place with the fully functional throat latch. In addition to the single breast pocket this has has two lower flapped pockets; all of the pockets are closed with Engineered Garment's own signature sturdy workwear buttons. This shirt-jacket also features classic American button cuffs and top stitching just over the pockets for durability; the pockets themselves are all double stitched. It is a classic miniature herringbone in cream and grey. It features a back shoulder placket.

Apart from some minor wear to the buttonholes, this is in excellent condition.

*CLAIMED

Tagged a M, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 26 3/4


----------



## Reuben

lord root of the matter said:


> Ack! You're right. A lot of help it was having the wife with me! This one will no longer be available.


If it were a 2 or a 4, it would have been unavailable before now.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on many remaining jackets--most now under $25 shipped!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*2) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $29, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*4) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*5) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*6) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*7) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*8) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $17, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



         

*9) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*10) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4


----------



## Bohan

I think solid colored orphans used as sports coats are more common and acceptable to most people than the majority of stuff others post here and I bet they sell better on Ebay. I'm not saying this particular thread is the right venue, but let's get real. Whether it's trad, I don't know.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining shoes!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

3) Frye Penny Loafers. In Excellent condition, with just a few surface marks that will polish off. Handsewn, and Made in the USA. Size 10.5 M. Asking just $25

        

5) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18.

     

6) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $15.

   

7) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

  

8) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

     

10) Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking $35

   

13) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. These are Cole Haan Air Winslow Waterproof Split-Toe Oxfords in Coffee--thank you, drlivingstone! Asking $16.

   

14) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $18.

    

15) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $30.

    

16) Mephisto sandals. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 43. Asking $14

     

17) J. M. Weston Boat shoes. Made in France. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 / 9.5. Asking $25.

    

23) Allen Edmonds patent leather formal shoes.

These are beautiful! I can add little to the pictures, except to say that these patent leather formal shoes are in excellent condition. They're a size 11 1/2 AA, and were made in the USA.

*Asking $25, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome, as are international inquiries.*


----------



## wacolo

*Drops *

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks.

Take all three Lacose Polos for $70 Shipped. The closeups show the accurate colors.
$25 Lacoste Polo Size 8 Peach Clean and Gently worn. No holes or Stains 
https://postimg.org/image/64untre2b/ https://postimg.org/image/xqxfefxf7/
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21

$25 Lacoste Polo Size 8 Chartreuse Clean and Gently Worn. No holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/lioch7f1v/ https://postimg.org/image/6ciaq9p0z/
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21

$25 Lacoste Polo Size 8 Lilac Clean and Gently Worn. No Holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/qmfm5eq5v/ https://postimg.org/image/vrgtn133n/
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21

$25 Southern Tide Buttondown XL Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/3rhbghp0z/ https://postimg.org/image/jfiina4mr/
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 20
Sleeve from shoulder 25

$22 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large Locker loop and third button. Not new but in fine shape. No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/wsh2c5k37/ https://postimg.org/image/3osufwvzn/
Chest 22
Shoulder 17

$22 Lands' End Rugby Shirt Large Almost 1.5 lbs of American Made Rugby Goodness. Purple, gray and white. No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/ew6a1rmr7/ https://postimg.org/image/hg1wvvab7/
Chest 22
Shoulders 22
Sleeve from shoulder 26

$28 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/
Waist 36 +.75"
Outseam top of waistband 41
Inseam 31 +1" ​


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for this great suit. Offers considered.



gamma68 said:


> I bought this suit brand new from BB in the spring of 2000. It served me well on many job interviews and other occasions. I've kept in in great condition all these years, and am ready to pass it on due to weight loss. If it weren't a tad big on me now, I'd keep it and continue wearing it.
> 
> * 100% worsted wool, three-season comfortable
> * Gray plaid with subtle maroon windowpane
> * Two-button front, three-button cuffs
> * Single vent
> * Fully lined
> * Pleated front pants
> 
> *Condition: *Near mint. I was meticulous about keeping this suit clean and stored properly. No moth holes, stains, snags, etc. Just one minor flaw: one of the interior braces buttons is cracked in half--an easy fix, if you choose to wear braces.
> 
> Tagged 39R, but please see actual measurements below.
> 
> *MEASUREMENTS:*
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 40"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> Sleeve: 24"
> 
> Pants waist: 17" (with room to let out, if desired)
> Inseam: 30"
> Rise: 12"
> Leg opening: 9"
> Cuff: 1.5"
> 
> *$50 asking price includes Priority Mail shipping to anywhere in the CONUS.* Please PM with questions.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for this great Trad item.



gamma68 said:


> *J PRESS 3/2 DONEGAL MIST SACK JACKET*
> 
> This jacket represents the epitome of TNSIL. It's absolutely stunning and in _mint condition_--no flaws whatsoever.
> 
> * 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, 60% pure new wool; the fabric has a wonderful hand
> * Handwoven by J.J. Campbell
> * 3/2 roll
> * hook vent
> * fully lined
> * I believe it is fully canvassed
> 
> *Actual measurements:*
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 43"
> Sleeve: 23" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
> *
> $55 asking price includes Priority Shipping anywhere in the CONUS*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bohan said:


> I think solid colored orphans used as sports coats are more common and acceptable to most people than the majority of stuff others post here and I bet they sell better on Ebay. I'm not saying this particular thread is the right venue, but let's get real. Whether it's trad, I don't know.


Let's not have another orphan debate. Suffice to say, if you think they're acceptable, try selling them. Now, you'll move one or two--there are still proverbial blind hogs and acorns--but there is a reason hundreds upon hundreds of them pile up at thrifts with no takers. The side benefit is, great sport coats sneak through at the same rock bottom prices because people who work at thrift stores can't tell the difference between orphans and odd jackets. We're smarter than that here.


----------



## gamma68

^ Oh boy, I knew this was coming...let's please not sidetrack the thread.


----------



## lord root of the matter

Striking out a lot here! :eek2:
Lets try a few different ones...

H. Freeman and Son Light Windowpane. 2 button. 100% wool
Dry cleaned and ready to wear!

Chest- 21.25
Shoulder- 18.25"
Length (boc) 31.5"
Sleeve- 25"

Asking $35 Shipped and Insured


----------



## Monocle

*This shirt has been claimed! Thank you!
*


----------



## lord root of the matter

Southwick. 2 button. Window pane.
Dry cleaned and ready to wear.

Chest- 24"
Shoulder-19"
Length- 30"
Sleeve- 22.75

Asking $35 shipped and insured (conus)


----------



## lord root of the matter

Hickey Freeman. @ button Herringbone pattern.
Dry Cleaned and ready to wear.

Chest- 24.5"
Shoulder-20.25"
Length- 31.5"
Sleeve-24"

Asking $35 shipped and insured (conus)


----------



## Reuben

Of the three, the first is by far the best, the second might be workable, and the third probably wouldn't work as an odd jacket. Also, people appreciate it if you post multiple items as a single post. Keeps other people's listings from being bumped back a page or two.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Sorry, dude. Orphans and more orphans. Before you go out again, spend more time researching so that you do not buy orphans. And don't wear them, no matter what folks here will tell you (and there is always someone who will tell you that orphans are fine--don't listen, that's wrong). Messing with orphans is a game for experts. A very few orphans will work in very rare circumstances, but not often.


----------



## lord root of the matter

Oops sorry. Still finding my way around this. 
Still working out what trad is supposed to be or not be...
I tried to stay conservative even though I find a ton of tweeds.
Only bought tweeds that actually fit me.
Like these:









I hope I haven't made a mess of the thread. I'm still trying to get it right... Sorry if it's screwed up or incorrect.


----------



## lord root of the matter

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Sorry, dude. Orphans and more orphans. Before you go out again, spend more time researching so that you do not buy orphans. And don't wear them, no matter what folks here will tell you (and there is always someone who will tell you that orphans are fine--don't listen, that's wrong). Messing with orphans is a game for experts. A very few orphans will work in very rare circumstances, but not often.


Point taken. I though for sure that those would work as separates as I've seen plenty of people wearing them as such. Probably improperly? Oh, well. Live and Learn.


----------



## drlivingston

So, Lord, you haven't found out about old Flusser versus new Flusser, huh? :teacha:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Let's give this a whirl.

*Ralph Lauren Blue Label Made in Italy Glen Plaid Size 44R or L 100% Flax (linen)*

Marked 44R. Incredible quality and tailoring here, the maker is probably Caruso or Corneliani. Fantastic shape throughout, it's a four season brown glen plaid on cream with a nice soft green highlight throughout. The shoulders are very soft, the darts are subtle, and, of course, there are those three patch pockets. Single vent in the back. There is some waist suppression here, so check the measurements. $75

Measurements:

Shoulder 19.5
Chest 22.25
Waist 20.5
Length (BOC) 31.75
Sleeve 25.5

Includes shipping in CONUS, of course.


----------



## Reuben

lord root of the matter said:


> Oops sorry. Still finding my way around this.
> Still working out what trad is supposed to be or not be...
> I tried to stay conservative even though I find a ton of tweeds.
> Only bought tweeds that actually fit me.
> I hope I haven't made a mess of the thread. I'm still trying to get it right... Sorry if it's screwed up or incorrect.


That top tweed is beautiful, I love the green/purple color palate (colorway? What's the proper use of that?)



lord root of the matter said:


> Point taken. I though for sure that those would work as separates as I've seen plenty of people wearing them as such. Probably improperly? Oh, well. Live and Learn.


Honestly, I think the top one, the larger-scale glenn plaid, could work with off-white or grey flannels. The second one would work better if the pattern was just a touch larger and the difference between the background and the overcheck was a little more pronounced. The last one was too fine a herringbone pattern to work as a seperate. Larger scale/rougher herringbones, like a tweed or a slubby silk, can work well as a sport coat.



drlivingston said:


> So, Lord, you haven't found out about old Flusser versus new Flusser, huh? :teacha:


For personal use and when just starting out, I don't think that was too bad of a pick-up.


----------



## Bernie Zack

*UPDATES: THESE 3 VINEYARD VINES PANTS HAVE BEEN CLAIMED!!!*


Bernie Zack said:


> Trad pants for sale:
> 
> 1. Vineyard Vines flat front, cuffed cotton trousers. Light blue in color. Very good condition. $20.00 shipped CONUS.
> Measurements: Tagged "40 x U;" Actual measurements: 39.5 waist, 30.5 inseam
> 
> 
> 2. Vineyard Vines flat front, no cuff, green cotton trousers. Very good condition. $20, shipped CONUS
> Measurements: 39.5 x 30
> 
> 
> 3. Vineyard Vines "Banana" yellow flat front cotton trousers. Cuffed. Very good condition. $20, shipped CONUS
> Measurements: 38 waist, 30 inseam, 41.5 outseam.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> For personal use and when just starting out, I don't think that was too bad of a pick-up.


Not at all... just a bit a gentle ribbing. Believe me, you should have seen some of the junk that I hauled out of the thrift stores. These guys were very patient with me.


----------



## rowanlane

Any big plans for the Exchange's One Thousandth Page?


----------



## zzdocxx

drlivingston said:


> Not at all... just a bit a gentle ribbing. Believe me, you should have seen some of the junk that I hauled out of the thrift stores. These guys were very patient with me.


Yes please tell us tyros the difference between new and old Flusser, if you please.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## drlivingston

zzdocxx said:


> Yes please tell us tyros the difference between new and old Flusser, if you please.
> 
> :thumbs-up:


Again, I was having a bit of fun. However, there is a vast difference between certain Flusser labels. There is Alan Flusser bespoke and then there is the Flusser made in China rtw stuff that you can buy at Steinmart.


----------



## Barnavelt

rowanlane said:


> Any big plans for the Exchange's One Thousandth Page?


I believe drlivingston is planning on burning a pair of Birkenstocks as some sort of pagan sacrifice.


----------



## Trad-ish

Barnavelt said:


> I believe drlivingston is planning on burning a pair of Birkenstocks as some sort of pagan sacrifice.







eta: damn, I burned post # 500 on this :eek2:


----------



## Ivygrad71

drlivingston said:


> Again, I was having a bit of fun. However, there is a vast difference between certain Flusser labels. There is Alan Flusser bespoke and then there is the Flusser made in China rtw stuff that you can buy at Steinmart.


Exactly correct. There is also a huge difference between Brooks Brothers and the Brooks Brothers 346 line.


----------



## wacolo

Ivygrad71 said:


> Exactly correct. There is also a huge difference between Brooks Brothers and the Brooks Brothers 346 line.


Unless of course it is the _*old *_346..... :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Ivygrad71

wacolo said:


> Unless of course it is the _*old *_346..... :icon_jokercolor:


LOL! Good point.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ivygrad71 said:


> LOL! Good point.


Unless we're talking bow ties. In my experience, 346 bows are just as good as main line. Flusser (or Chaps or the like) that fits is better than Brioni that does not.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> Again, I was having a bit of fun. However, there is a vast difference between certain Flusser labels. There is Alan Flusser bespoke and then there is the Flusser made in China rtw stuff that you can buy at Steinmart.


The good Flusser.....

I'll post this to the exchange when I get around to it, but I doubt anyone's beating down the door for a navy pinstripe flannel suit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

ATL said:


> The good Flusser.....
> 
> I'll post this to the exchange when I get around to it, but I doubt anyone's beating down the door for a navy pinstripe flannel suit.


Uh...


----------



## conductor

James Dalgliesh (Savile Row tailor) - Very nice staple Harris Tweed, fully lined, center vent, leather wrapped metal-shanked buttons. Made in England. As this is of the English variety, is it darted. Fabric is in beautiful condition - no pulls, stains, funk, etc. No size tag, but based on the measurements I'd put it at 50L-52L . Please see actual measurements and compare with an item that fits you well. Please check out the close up pics and PM with questions. This item is a foundation piece that will serve for many years! The color is a bit more brown than the pictures show.

Free shipping CONUS. $45

Measurements:
Chest - pit to pit - 24.5"
Sleeve - 27" + 2"
Shoulder 20.5"
Length from BOC - 32"


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> I'll post this to the exchange when I get around to it, but I doubt anyone's beating down the door for a navy pinstripe flannel suit.


Dude, why are you holding out on us? What size?


----------



## Reuben

If people are this excited for striped flannel, I think I've got a charcoal chalkstriped flannel that was a touch too short for me around here somewhere.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> Dude, why are you holding out on us? What size?


40-41 S/R, but I haven't measured it. The pants are a bit voluminous.


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> 40-41 S/R, but I haven't measured it. The pants are a bit voluminous.


It is gorgeous! However, waaaaay to small (of course ).


----------



## jogowill

Was checking out the fantastic dotyvintage shop on etsy, came across these shell wingtips...for $33. Some lucky 9A best get on that.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/187551136/bostonian-windsor-shell-cordovan?ref=shop_home_active_2

Joe Doughty is the man.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> If people are this excited for striped flannel, I think I've got a charcoal chalkstriped flannel that was a touch too short for me around here somewhere.


Is it Flusser? Or Purple Label? Or anything close?


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Is it Flusser? Or Purple Label? Or anything close?


No, it's Norman Hilton. It is a 3/2 sack though.


----------



## Yanks27

rowanlane said:


> Any big plans for the Exchange's One Thousandth Page?


Thrifted Speedos of course.


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben said:


> No, it's Norman Hilton. It is a 3/2 sack though.


More details please


----------



## lord root of the matter

Reuben said:


> That top tweed is beautiful, I love the green/purple color palate (colorway? What's the proper use of that?)
> 
> Honestly, I think the top one, the larger-scale glenn plaid, could work with off-white or grey flannels. The second one would work better if the pattern was just a touch larger and the difference between the background and the overcheck was a little more pronounced. The last one was too fine a herringbone pattern to work as a seperate. Larger scale/rougher herringbones, like a tweed or a slubby silk, can work well as a sport coat.
> 
> For personal use and when just starting out, I don't think that was too bad of a pick-up.


So, to clarify:
Bespoke Flusser =good
Regular Flusser = not as good
Brooks Bros= good
Brooks Bros 346 = not as good unless it's Old 346

I'm going to learn this stuff. I'm hoping not to make the same mistakes twice.
I'm also finding what 32rollandrock said about a lesser brand fitting being better than a better one that doesn't fit to be good advice as well.
This is all new to me and, frankly, for the longest time I have been content with any old name brand as long as it fit and didn't cost too much. 
I know it's blasphemy around here but I would shop at walmart and be fine with it. I though JAB was the fancy stuff... SO, it's a big learning curve for me. 
Nevertheless, I'll figure it out. (I hope)

Thanks to all who have chimed in to assist. It is appreciated.


----------



## drlivingston

lord root of the matter said:


> for the longest time I have been content with any old name brand as long as it fit and didn't cost too much.


We all went through the "ignorance is bliss" stage. As a young adult, I was disillusioned working as a Ralph Lauren manager. I thought that PRL and Cole Haan were the pinnacle of high fashion. Our store in Birmingham didn't carry all of the big names that the major metro stores carried. When I traveled to the Herald Square location in NYC, I started to realize that my sartorial knowledge was elementary at best. My advice for you would be to utilize the archived threads. They are a gold mine of information. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## 32rollandrock

lord root of the matter said:


> So, to clarify:
> Bespoke Flusser =good
> Regular Flusser = not as good
> Brooks Bros= good
> Brooks Bros 346 = not as good unless it's Old 346
> 
> I'm going to learn this stuff. I'm hoping not to make the same mistakes twice.
> I'm also finding what 32rollandrock said about a lesser brand fitting being better than a better one that doesn't fit to be good advice as well.
> This is all new to me and, frankly, for the longest time I have been content with any old name brand as long as it fit and didn't cost too much.
> I know it's blasphemy around here but I would shop at walmart and be fine with it. I though JAB was the fancy stuff... SO, it's a big learning curve for me.
> Nevertheless, I'll figure it out. (I hope)
> 
> Thanks to all who have chimed in to assist. It is appreciated.


Brands, really, are only a starting point. There is also whether something looks good or not. You'll go through a phase where you'll buy everything of a certain brand because it is that brand and then you'll find yourself saying, "Wait, that shirt/jacket/sweater is really ugly, even if it is from Brooks Brothers." Then there's styling. If a jacket has lapels to the shoulders, it's not worth buying no matter who made it, and some really great manufacturers once made stuff with lapels to the shoulders when it was in fashion.


----------



## Orgetorix

lord root of the matter said:


> So, to clarify:
> Bespoke Flusser =good
> Regular Flusser = not as good
> Brooks Bros= good
> Brooks Bros 346 = not as good unless it's Old 346
> 
> I'm going to learn this stuff. I'm hoping not to make the same mistakes twice.
> I'm also finding what 32rollandrock said about a lesser brand fitting being better than a better one that doesn't fit to be good advice as well.
> This is all new to me and, frankly, for the longest time I have been content with any old name brand as long as it fit and didn't cost too much.
> I know it's blasphemy around here but I would shop at walmart and be fine with it. I though JAB was the fancy stuff... SO, it's a big learning curve for me.
> Nevertheless, I'll figure it out. (I hope)
> 
> Thanks to all who have chimed in to assist. It is appreciated.


You're better off learning the labels.

Good (Flusser bespoke/custom): 
link 
link

Not as good (Flusser for Saks): link

Bad, waste of money (Flusser for Stein Mart): 
Old: link
New: link


----------



## Orgetorix

Also, shameless plug: You could check out the "How to Thrift" link in my signature for a little more on recognizing quality for itself rather than just relying on labels.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> No, it's Norman Hilton. It is a 3/2 sack though.


I was always under the impression that Norman Hilton was right up there with the best of them.


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> I was always under the impression that Norman Hilton was right up there with the best of them.


Tongue-in-cheek


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Tongue-in-cheek


I think this forum is giving me Asperger's.


----------



## gamma68

Meanwhile, everyone's Thrift Exchange items are getting pushed farther and farther back...


----------



## jogowill

gamma68 said:


> Meanwhile, everyone's Thrift Exchange items are getting pushed farther and farther back...


True, which is why I'll re-post this very short tip, which does not benefit me:

Was checking out the fantastic dotyvintage shop on etsy, came across these shell wingtips...for $33. Some lucky 9A best get on that.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1875511..._home_active_2

Joe Doughty is the man.


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt said:


> I believe drlivingston is planning on burning a pair of Birkenstocks as some sort of pagan sacrifice.


----------



## Orgetorix

That's awesome.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Meanwhile, everyone's Thrift Exchange items are getting pushed farther and farther back...


As penance, I would be willing to give you any of those jackets that I posted at the cost of shipping. I think they're in your size range, if I recall. Surely you need a linen jacket for the summer.


----------



## zzdocxx

Orgetorix said:


> That's awesome.


Wow. Agree.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> As penance, I would be willing to give you any of those jackets that I posted at the cost of shipping. I think they're in your size range, if I recall. Surely you need a linen jacket for the summer.


How many pages back are your offerings?


----------



## jogowill

^^^^Wow.


----------



## L-feld

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1542515#post1542515


----------



## ATL

OK. Sooo 40 R. This is worth it if you can make it work. Ask for more pics! Send me an offer!

Jacket deets:
Double vent
Functional cuffs 
Full canvas and handwork everywhere, of course

Trouser deets:
Double pleat, suspender buttons and covered side tab elastic for tightening things up a bit

P2p: hair over 21
Waist: 20
Sleeve: 23 ½ (functional cuffs)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 16.5 (no room on inside)
Leg opening at cuff: 9
Inseam: 32
Cuff: 1 ¾


----------



## Bohan

My Crocs (Duet Scutes) don't seem worried.


----------



## Orgetorix

That Flusser is lovely. Too bad the jacket's about an inch short for me.


----------



## frosejr

Dr. Livingston = greatest post ever.


----------



## Odradek

Orgetorix said:


> That Flusser is lovely. Too bad the jacket's about an inch short for me.


Everything seems to fit but the jackets about an inch long for me.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL & RARE SHIRTS--Mercer & Sons, Turnbull & Asser!*

*If you're a 15.5-34, you're in luck, for I have no less than six Mercer & Sons shirts to offer you today--as well as a single shirt from Turnbull & Asser!*

*Mercer & Sons:*

As you no doubt know, Mercer & Sons shirts are possibly the best Ivy League/Trad shirts available today. Their collars are unlined, except for the thinnest of shirtings, and so have a very distinctive and highly desirable relaxed look, with a wonderful natural roll. Their shirts are also very fully cut, ensuring that they're very, very comfortable to wear--although this does lead to them being more expensive that their competitors, since they use at least 15% extra fabric. However, in true Trad style, the fuller cut of these shirts allows them the flexibility to accommodate the give and take of everyday wear much better than slimmer rivals, and so these shirts last a LOT longer than others--Mercer & Sons claim 150 launderings without showing wear, and in my experience that's a fair estimate.

All of their shirts have single-needle tailoring,, and are HAND SEWN, requiring expert seamstresses--double-needle tailoring is used in stitching factories and is machine-done. Moreover, the stitching is exceptionally fine--20 stitches and inch top stitching, 1/32:" edge stitching, and "pearl edge" lock stitch buttonholes, requiring 164 stitches.

And where is all this craftsmanship and attention to detail to be found? In the USA!

Yes, these are possibly THE best Ivy/Trad shirts available.... and since they start at around $150 shipped, they're rare, too.

So, if you're a 15.5-34, I strongly suggest you grab these while you can! These are all classic pale blue buttondowns, all in excellent condition, and all direct from professional laundering--they come complete with cardboard and plastic packaging and expert folding.

*These are just $25 each, or $22 each for two of more. Take all six for the bargain price of $125! These prices include shipping in the CONUS--and offers are welcome!*

*Turnbull & Asser:*

This really needs no introduction! Founded in 1885, holder of multiple Royal Warrants, Turnbull & Asser are one of the best Jermyn Street shirtmakers. This shirt is cut from luxurious Sea Island cotton, features a classic English spread collar, and French cuffs. It does have some wrinkling near the placket at the front owing to laundry pressing, but this might well come out with laundering, otherwise Very Good/Excellent condition. This has been professionally laundered, and comes with its packaging. Size 15.5.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*


----------



## MarineDad

Just want to give a shout out to gamma68. 
I ordered a shirt from him on Friday night and it arrived today. Thank you!


----------



## drlivingston

Received a sport coat from Tweedy Don in excellent condition and received a pair of pants from sbdivemaster that were everything that I anticipated and then some. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## imme

@TD: You are going in the correct direction with sizing, my friend! Now, if you could only have some extra slim 14 or 14.5 shirts come your way... 

@drlivingston: You have a very well-kept yard.


----------



## gamma68

CLAIMED



gamma68 said:


> *
> **
> VINTAGE 3/2 BLEEDING MADRAS JACKET*
> 
> Bleeding madras jacket by Palm Beach for the iconic J.L. Hudson retailer that once was _the _department store in downtown Detroit. Wonderful GTH colors: primarily orange with plum and yellow plaid. There is slubbiness to the fabric. Union tag dates it between 1949-1961.


----------



## Barnavelt

drlivingston said:


>


Wow!! I'd like to see TOF celebrate a milestone in such a manner. I assume the local hazmat team was notified ahead of time.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

drlivingston said:


>












WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?!?!?


----------



## bigwordprof

bigwordprof said:


> These ties are from the Brooks clearance center. All are NWT. There is a mark on the label to prevent return. Each tie is $33 shipped.
> 
> 2-red BB stripe
> 2-navy BB stripe
> 1-special edition National Audobon Society
> 
> Please PM me with interest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one red, one blue, and the Audobon Society left. $30 each shipped to you in the USA. Take all of them for $84 shipped.


----------



## bigwordprof

bigwordprof said:


> NWOT Brooks Golden Fleece sport shirt, made in USA, must-iron. Tagged XXL/R, it measures about an 18-35 slim fit. Asking $39 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dropped to $33 shipped.


----------



## bigwordprof

bigwordprof said:


> Here's a chance to build or refresh your trad shirt collection. All of these OCBD are NWT, some are still even pinned. They are all slim fit, must-iron, made in USA. The label has an 'X' to prevent retail return.
> 
> 15.5-34: ecru, blue, white
> 15-34: blue stripe, pink, yellow
> 
> $44 each shipped in the US. Take the whole collection for $235.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price drop to $40 each of take all six of them for $225 shipped! This is an amazing value for NWT, American-made, must-iron shirts!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just received a shipment of shirts from Tweedy - as always, excellent!


----------



## Bohan

Just received the blue Club Room from Bernie Zach who decided to send it totally free of charge, including shipping! I really like it as a casual sports shirt. I can give it to my father who's smaller than me but I think it's a good enough fit if it doesn't shrink any more. It doesn't button around my neck but I never intended to button it around my neck or wear it with a sports coat. I think I'll leave the top two buttons open. I'll probably lose some weight too.


----------



## rsgordon

I have only been here for a year and a half but easily the greatest post so far is from Dr L


----------



## Lord Elgin

bigwordprof said:


> I have one red, one blue, and the Audobon Society left. $30 each shipped to you in the USA. Take all of them for $84 shipped.


I bought two of the ties and would just like to thank bigwordprof for a fast and pleasent transaction. We don't have any BB's over here and buying stuff from their website and having it shipped is just a no-go, thanks to cost (+ shipping + tax 24% at customs).


----------



## Barnavelt

Brooks short sleeve shirt and Orvis Zambezi have both been claimed. Orvis long sleeve is still available.


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> I was always under the impression that Norman Hilton was right up there with the best of them.


It's my impression that vintage Norman Hilton is very good but new Norman Hilton not so much. However, I've had 0 experience with the new so I'm only repeating other's opinions.


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


>


I cannot tell you how happy this has made me, wonderful work Dr L.

Now, a sample of your handwriting... I'm just consulting a Graphologist.


----------



## jfkemd

price reduced...


jfkemd said:


> LLB Field Coat
> Size: Small
> Measurements
> shoulders: 21
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 32
> sleeves: 24
> $40>>*$35* shipped CONUS only


----------



## GHo

Price drops



GHo said:


> Nice Cezani cashmere sweater (Medium) $10 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Hart Schaffner Marx overcoat. No tagged size - but see measurements. Built like a tank. I see no issues except one button is missing on the sleeve. absolutely beautiful. $50 shipped conus.
> 
> p2p - 23.5
> sleeve - 25
> shoulders - 19.5
> length from top of collar - 41.5


----------



## red_shift

Received a pair of Bills M2's from Wacalo, everything intact with an extra gift. Thank you for another great AAAC experience!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Towncraft Longwings*

I thrifted the exact shoe this past weekend. Where you able to sell you pair? What was your opinion of the shoe. 


Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping.
> 
> 12D Starter Kit! Here is a chance to buy a nice group of shoes to jump start your wardrobe. Buy all 4 pairs for $99 or buy them individually priced. Trees not included.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Towncraft Longwings. Can't find country of origin but based upon the V-Cleat construction these are vintage US made. Great shoes. Zero issues. 12D. $48.
> 
> 
> Burgundy Parliament Longwings. Like the Towncrafts, can't find country of origin but construction says vintage USA. Leather insole. Slight delamination of sole on one shoe. Wear as is or inject a little bit of adhesive. The size stamp is ambiguous, may be 12E but fits me like a 12D. $35.
> 
> 
> Johnston & Murphy Brown Full Strap Penny Loafers. Italy. Slight delamination of sole on one shoe. Inject with adhesive or wear as is. 12M $30.
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo Light Brown Plain Toe Blucher. China. Solid casual shoes. 12D. $40


----------



## TweedyDon

The Mercer and T&A shirts have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> That's awesome.





zzdocxx said:


> Wow. Agree.





jogowill said:


> ^^^^Wow.





frosejr said:


> Dr. Livingston = greatest post ever.





imme said:


> @drlivingston: You have a very well-kept yard.





Barnavelt said:


> Wow!! I'd like to see TOF celebrate a milestone in such a manner. I assume the local hazmat team was notified ahead of time.





rsgordon said:


> I have only been here for a year and a half but easily the greatest post so far is from Dr L





Shaver said:


> I cannot tell you how happy this has made me, wonderful work Dr L.


Thanks!! (now does anyone know how long it takes to get a scorched spot out of Bermuda grass?)


----------



## vinylacademics

great, I go away for a week or so and I miss someone posting a sick Engineered Garments shirt.


----------



## maltimad

Some drops and some additional offerings today, thanks!

*1) Stanley Blacker for Van Horn's Summer Pastel Sportcoat (39-40R/S ish)*

*Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!

*2) Corbin for Sir Winston Herringbone Silk Tweed (39-40R/S ish)*

*Pricing: *SOLD, thanks!*

3) J. Crew Lightweight Yellow Cotton Pants (36x30)*

Also bought here on the exchange. Lovely pants, wonderful fabric. Unfortunately, the cut is not a good match for me. I haven't worn them except to try on once right after they arrived. I could easily get it altered to fit. However, yellow pants are not something that would get a lot of wear in my environment and wardrobe. So before I invest time, effort, and funds into the alteration, I'd love to see if I could pass it onto someone who would wear these a lot more than I could.

A nice summer-weight fabric. Lightweight, but (very importantly) opaque - perfect for summer. A creamy, butter yellow that would look right with any sort of blue/white combo for starters, and with any number of other colors too. Flat front, no cuffs, waistband coin/watch pocket, and other details as in the pictures below. As-new condition.

Measurements:
Waist circumference: 36.5 inches
Inseam: 29.75 inches
Outseam: 40 inches
Front rise: 12 inches
Back rise: 17 inches
Leg opening: 18.5 inches

*Pricing:* *$24.00 shipped*

*4) Frye 14L Campus Boots (9.5D)

*Frye boots need no introduction, particularly this design, the original, legendary 14L 14" tall campus boots. Bulletproof Goodyear-welt construction, leather soles, rubber heels. Signature, slightly squared-off snoot toe and 2" heels. High-quality leather inside and out, all the way up, with two inner pull-loops inside the shafts. This is the original Civil War-era design that was re-released by Frye in the late 60s, and is still in production today. This is what Frye calls the walnut color, which is a reddish brown. It's getting to the point where 14L men's boots (particularly in the more desirable darker brown shades) can only be bought from Frye's online or company stores. Their price is $328.00 (). Even Zappos only has the black color of this model.

These particular boots were bought new by my cousin, whose boot-philia approaches clinical levels. He bought these online about a year ago as a final sale piece, taking a chance on the size 9.5 as his usual 10 wasn't available. Sadly, these are too small for him. He's worn them around just enough to try and break them in, but they hurt his feet and he has to admit these are too small. Because he had the gumption (aka bad judgement  ) to wear them outside, they can't be returned. I'm a narrow-ish size 10, and I SO wished these boots fit me. They're absolutely gorgeous, but they're a TRUE 9.5D. With thin socks. Size 9D feet + thicker socks would also work. I can't say enough about how amazing these boots are, and what good condition they're in. A few nicks and surface scratches, but nothing major. And any usage marks simply add to the patina of these sort of boots. VERY little wear to the soles, and virtually NONE to the heels. No foot outline/imprints on the insole. They're a true lifetime purchase, and with the right care will easily last you decades. And they're so obviously nothing else except Frye campus boots. Made in the USA, of course. Please see for yourself:

*Pricing: $92.00 shipped *

As always, please feel free to PM with questions or offers. I'm happy to help if I can. Discounts available for multiple purchases. Thanks!



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have some ties for your consideration today. Here we go:
> 
> *1) NEW with tags vintage Robert Talbott RAW SILK tie*
> 
> *Pricing:* SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2) A lot of FOUR (4) ties*
> 
> A lot of four versatile, wearable ties, with definite vintage vibes. Conditions range from as-new to fair. Made in the USA. Please see pictures below. Please note that the rightmost tie (light green) is unavailable.
> 
> ]
> 
> Tie details (left to right):
> 
> a) Charing Cross. Small yellow and red pattern on silver-gray background. Great pattern, widely usable. Another thinner tie perfect for wear under a sweater or with a jacket. TINY bit of fabric separation at the back of the blade, no structural weakness, slight creasing at the tip. Tie is more than wearable as is. Fabric from Italy, tie made in the USA. 3.5" x 54".
> 
> b) Bates Brothers/Reis of . Small light blue and on chocolate brown background. Calm, versatile pattern for earth tones, grays and autumnal colors. Thin, practically unlined tie great for wear under a sweater or normally with a jacket. Slight staining on the back of the lower blade, and the fabric appears to have shrunk and pulled back at the very bottom of the back of the blade, revealing the underlining. No structural weakness though, and the tie knots and unknots easily and cleanly. One loose thread on the 'Reis' label. Light creasing at the tip. Still very much wearable. All silk and made in the USA. 3.5" x 57".
> 
> c) Michael James. Gray, blue, and white dot-squares on dark saffron yellow background. This is a shorter tie better suited for the junior or burgeoning young man of style. Great pattern for a teen or older child. Fun enough to be...fun, yet restrained and sober enough to carry a person of that age through anything short of anything particularly formal or somber. Excellent, as-new condition. Polyester, and made in the USA. 3.125" x 47.5".
> 
> d) Unbranded. Sky blue square dots on a dark copper background. Nice tie in an unusual color pattern. Excellent, as-new condition. Washable Dacron polyester. Untagged, but most likely made in the USA. 3" x 56".
> 
> *Pricing: $12.00 for all four, shipped*. If you're wanting only one or some of the ties, please PM me. We'll work something out.
> 
> Please feel free to PM with questions. I'm happy to help if I can. Thanks!





maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have for you three vests made variously by tailors in Hong Kong and Bangkok. These aren't mine - the original owner is my neighbor. He's a retired gent with a taste for nice clothes and the resources to procure them. His working life saw him travel frequently to those cities, and he always took the opportunity to have things made while there. He's not much for online selling, and an accident a few years ago left him unable to be as active as he once was. Thus, he's gained weight, and can no longer wear much of his wardrobe. So he's getting rid of things among his descendants/friends/acquaintances and now, you, the AAAC community, via me - your humble seller.
> 
> Being of a certain age (he's retired, after all), his memory is no longer what it was and he can't recall which tailor shop made which vest. But they were all definitely made in HK or Bangkok, of that he is sure, as those are apparently the only places he ever had vests made. All the vests are unmarked and unlabeled, and the finishing and workmanship is of high quality - this is true tailor-made work. I'd happily keep the vests if they were my size, but unfortunately they're not - so you get a chance to purchase extremely good quality wares at a fraction of the price. Good vests tend to be pretty rare finds. All prices include domestic shipping. Here we go:
> 
> *1)* *Solid Gray Vest*.
> 
> *Pricing:* SOLD, thanks!
> 
> *2) Taupe Pinstriped Vest*. Medium taupe background with cream and dark salmon pinstripes. Very cool-looking fabric, which feels like a linen/cotton blend to me. Again, substantial, but comfortable. Five buttons, two pockets, darker taupe lining and back, darts in the front for better shape. Color and pattern would work well anytime, but exceedingly so in an autumnal earth-tone palette. As-new condition.
> 
> Measurements:
> Pit to pit: 21 inches
> Across shoulders: 13.5 inches
> Length (front, to the points): 25.5 inches
> Length (back): 23 inches
> 
> *Pricing:* *$16.00 shipped*
> 
> *3) Beige Pinstriped Vest*.
> 
> *Pricing:* Sold, thanks!
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions, I'm happy to help if I can. Offers are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Spring/Summer Jackets!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Spring/Summer Jacket by Coppley*

This is a truly lovely jacket! Made by Coppley, this was, when new, a ferociously expensive jacket, and its quality shows why. Cut from a blend of 67% wool and 33% silk this has a wonderful hand and drape, and he colourway and patterning does this full justice--a lovely basketweave pattern in slate-grey, English mustard gold, and a tan base. This jacket is a rare darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada.

This is in excellent condition, and is *a steal at just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 42 Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2




      

*4) Custom Made Spring/Summer jacket by Jim Herron Traditional Clothes*

Made for Dr. Alan Stutz of Springfield, IL, by Jim Herron, the traditional clothier of Springfield, IL, this lovely jacket has a wonderful Spring-Summer colourway, being a Spring green and twig brown check on a tannish-cream base. This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent, as well as four button cuffs. It is a contemporary two button closure with subtle darting. Apart from a small watermark in the lower back lining, as shown, this is in excellent condition! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*6) BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT Ivory-Cream 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers*

The perfect Spring-Summer jacket! This is a classic 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in a wonderful ivory-cream crosshatch fabric. There's no fabric content listed, but this is likely to be a wool-silk blend. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for thre literal pinholes in the lining at the shoulders, as shown. It was Union made in the USA. This is a truly beautiful, classic, elegant jacket for the warmer months--if it's your size, grab it!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





     

*8) Wonderful Brooks Brothers Spring-Summer jacket in light tobacco*

This is a lovely Spring-Summer jacket! A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this jacket is cut from either lighter-weight wool, or, more likely, from a wool-linen blend. It's a lovely shade of light Virginia tobacco with a wonderful texture. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this jacket has a single centre vent and was Made in the USA. It does have two flaws--some wear/rubbing to both cuffs, as shown, and a minor watermark to the lining in the shoulders, also shown.. The cuff wear isn't that noticeable, but it does preclude this from being a jacket suitable for the workplace--unless you were to take up the cuffs or have them repaired by a tailor. Given these flaws this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and is priced very well at just

*$19, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



      

*9) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*10) NWOT BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers jacket in a Spring/Summer Glen Plaid. *

This is absolutely lovely--my pictures really do not do this justice! Made in Italy, this beautiful jacket 42/30/28 blend of wool, silk, and linen, which cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway fully fit this lovely fabric--a classic glen plaid in a Spring and SUmmer medley of blues, creams, and light tans, my pictures come nowhere near capturing the beauty of this fabric. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in Bemberg. It is a contemporary two-button model, with four buttons cuffs and subtle darting.

This jacket is genuinely NWOT--all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in the original plastic bag from Brooks Brothers. s such, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*This is a bargain at just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4





      

*11) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $20.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*12) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $20, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*14) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*16) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Country Club" Saxxon Jacket in Wool/Silk*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The patterning and colourway of this jacket is simply perfect for Spring and Summer, being a miniature houndstooth in blue and cream, with an overcheck in Spring green. The cloth is a blend of 75% wool and 25% silk, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lind in bemberg--the best lining material, in my view! It also has a single centre vent.

This is from Brooks Brothers' "Country Club" "Saxxon" line. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/8





     

*19) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30



    

*20) BEAUTIFUL Alan Flusser Spring/Summer jacket*

This is wonderful, and perfect for Spring! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are perfect for the sunnier weather; it has a Spring green and light tan puppytooth base, with periwinkle blue and golden wheat overchecking. This jacket has a three button front and subtle darting; it is also unvented, which is highly appropriate for a Flusser jacket! The cuffs have four buttons. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $42, or offer--frog not included!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## zzdocxx

drlivingston said:


> Thanks!! (now does anyone know how long it takes to get a scorched spot out of Bermuda grass?)


It is quicker than getting a scorched spot out of a pair of Bermuda shorts.


----------



## jogowill

*Still Available: AE Park Aves, Black, 10 D*

Black 10 D Park Aves with V Tread tap sole and heel guards. Excellent condition. (See pictures.)

$85 CONUS

Click image below to see more pictures.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day is bump day... with some updates.

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Very Lightweight Fabric - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*$18 each; Both for $32!*

*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $18*

*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $18*

*$18 each; Both for $32!*

*********************************************************
*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30*

********************************************************
*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18 > $15*
I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

********************************************************
*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25*

********************************************************
*Great for The Spring!

All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Based on tag size vs. measurements, I'm thinking this
has shrunk a bit - still makes a nice medium size sweater!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Yellow Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good Condition*; Small flaw on back - see pics
It's not a snag or hole, just looks like the knit is off a bit...
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$25 Brooks Brothers Small Buttondown Sport Shirt Standard Fit, Non-Iron, Buttondown. Clean with no holes or stains. Sized as a small and measures to......
Neck 15
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 20.5

https://postimg.org/image/8lx9x2voz/ https://postimg.org/image/mw6u8kc1f/

$28 Brooks Brothers Lightweight Denim Sport Shirt XL 100% Supima Cotton, Medium Weight. Clean with no holes or stains. Sized as an XL and measures to
Neck 18
Chest 27
Shoulder 21.75
Sleeve from Shoulder 25

https://postimg.org/image/arrkrkz5f/ https://postimg.org/image/wursv1lgz/

$28 Gitman Brothers Tattersall Sport Shirt Large Clean with no issues. Sized as a large and measures to.......
Neck 16.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/4vxn46jub/ https://postimg.org/image/vjk1mkpv7/


----------



## imme

*AAAC Estate Sale:
*​

Apologies for taking so long for bringing up items from the Estate Sale back in January/February. There are many beautiful pieces below. Also, the jackets and sportcoats are taking up almost all of my closet and I need to reclaim the space!

*All prices include shipping within the continental US (CONUS)*. In keeping with my original intent of passing these items on as a way of giving back to the AAAC community, I have done my best to reflect only realistic shipping costs.

*Payment*: At this time, I can only accept payments in the form of *traditional check*. I apologize for the inconvenience.

My turnaround time to ship will probably not be instant, but I am motivated to sell and ship items quickly, since my apartment is small and already crowded. As such, I will do my best to be as fast as possible.

Serious inquiries for measurements on specific items are welcome.



imme said:


> The direct Photobucket link to all items is here: https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/library/AAAC estate
> I started rotating photos in Photobucket, but then stopped after I realized that the changes are not reflected when I post the images here.
> 
> *Sportcoats:* *As far as I can tell, all are in very good to excellent condition (mostly excellent). All are also fully lined inside. The first photos for each sportcoat was taken with all of buttons closed, except for the bottom button. All sportcoats are $30 CONUS!
> 
> 1) Stafford tweed 50R. 4-button cuffs. 60% wool, 20% Nylon, 20% Camelhair*
> 
> *
> 2) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. The label is VERY faded, but the material is 53% silk, 35% wool, 12% nylon.*
> 
> *
> 3) Austin Reed for Dayton 48R. **4-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in the USA.*
> 
> *
> 4) Stafford 50R. 3-button cuffs. 100% pure new wool. Made in South Africa.
> *
> 
> *5) Evan-Picone50R. 4-button cuffs. 100% camelhair.
> **
> 
> 6) Sta̅te ments (statements) 46R. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.
> **
> 
> 7) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. "Pure wool". It still has the laundromat tag on it.
> **
> 
> 8) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.
> **
> 
> 9) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.
> **
> 
> 10) Nino Cerruti Rue Royale. 3-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in USA. The buttons look better in real life - I had a hard time capturing the buttons. No tagged size.
> **
> 
> 11) Stafford Executive 50R. 4-button cuffs. 95% wool, 5% cashmere. Made in South Africa.
> *
> *
> 12) Stafford Executive 46R. 100% camelhair. This is one of my favorite sportcoats of the group, but alas, it is 10 sizes too large for me.
> *
> *
> 13) Lauren Ralph Lauren for Macy's 42S. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 14) Stafford 50R. 4-button cuffs. **100% camelhair. **This is my favorite sportcoat of the group, but it is also much too large for me.
> **
> 
> 15) Stafford 48R. 4-button cuffs. 52% silk, 48% wool. This has a tiny stain on the right sleeve (as shown below). I have not tried to remove it.
> *
> 
> *Jackets:* *As far as I can tell, all are in excellent condition (though #4 has a small smudge on the right sleeve, as shown in the photo). I truly wish these jackets would have been my size.
> **
> 1) London Fog 46R. I believe this is navy blue. Beautiful coat with a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.
> $33 CONUS
> *
> *
> 2) Towne by London Fog XL Regular. Green with pink/red along the inner edges. Coat has a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.*
> *$30 CONUS
> *
> *
> 3) London Fog by Greenwood 46R. Tan-colored. Shell only.
> $30 CONUS
> *
> *
> 4) 40R. Greenish tan-colored. Has a small smudge on the left arm (as shown below).* No manufacturer listed that I could see. I really liked this jacket and tried it on, but it was far too large for me .
> *$30 **CONUS*
> 
> *
> 5) 50R. Off-white color. Has a full, warm inner lining. This jacket is VERY HEAVY! *I almost tweaked my shoulder picking this one up because I didn't realize it would be so heavy. No manufacturer listed that I could see.
> *$32 **CONUS*
> 
> 
> *Shoes:** Take both pairs for $60.**
> 1) Florsheim Imperial black wingtips size 9C *with metal taps on the soles. *Includes the pair of shoe trees that are in them*.
> *$34 CONUS*
> 
> 
> *2) Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips **size 9C *with signs of metal taps having previously been on the soles. There is a small bump on the inner left shoe, as well as a small crack on the same shoe (both shown below).*Includes the pair of shoe trees that are in them*.
> *$32 CONUS*
> 
> 
> *Sweaters:
> **2) Field Gear grey XL cardigan. This is a heavy sweater made of **100% merino wool**.
> $24 CONUS*
> 
> *
> 3) 111 STATE grey XL cardigan. This is also a heavy sweater made of 100% extra fine merino wool**.
> $26 **CONUS*
> 
> *
> 4) Gran Sasso blue/grey XL polo sweater. Made in Italy of merino ultrafine cashmere.
> $28 **CONUS*
> 
> *Hats and Caps:
> **
> 1) Pendleton 100% virgin wool XL fedora - green/tan
> $25 CONUS
> *
> *
> 2) Corduroy(?) XL fedora - brown. *There is some dirt/dust visible on the front part of the inner rim. I have not tried to clean it.
> *$24 CONUS*
> 
> *
> 3) Failsworth wool flat cap - grey/green tweed.* The cap is tweed on the top and on the brim, but the base part of the cap actually has a stretchy weave. So, while its resting size is small, it can stretch quite a bit. There is no tagged size.
> *$17 CONUS
> *
> *
> 4) Lake of the Isles Fine Headwear XL flat cap - brown/charcoal.* The material is not indicated. It has a (faux?)fur-lined flap that is concealed, but that can be folded down to keep the neck and ears warm.
> *$19** CONUS
> *
> *
> 5) Country Gentleman Large flat cap - navy (or black? It is difficult to tell). Cashmere (75%)-Wool (25%) blend. *Made in Italy.
> *$23 CONUS
> *
> 
> *Dress Shirts:
> **
> 1) Tommy Hilfiger 17.5/34-35 XL - vertical multicolor stripes. *100% cotton. Looks new, except that it has a laundromat tag on it (it was well-starched)!
> *$16 CONUS*
> *
> 
> 2) **Tommy Hilfiger 17/34-35 XL TLC The Lifetime Collar - white with small light blue checks.* It has a tiny orange stain to the right of one of the buttons on the front (as shown in the photo). I have not tried to remove it.
> *$3 (as an addon to ship with another purchase)*
> 
> 
> *Scarves:
> **
> 1) Maban of Scotland pure new wool red/green plaid scarf*. It looks like something small may be stuck on the scarf (as seen in the last photo). I have not tried to remove it, but it looks like it would come out easily.
> *$17 CONUS*
> 
> 
> *2) Rich black lined scarf(?) with embossed floral and paisley patterns*. It is quite short and I'm not entirely sure if this is even a scarf, but whatever it is, it's beautiful! The outer side has the embossed pattern, while the inner side is soft. Both short edges of the scarf are open. There are no tags that I can see anywhere on this. If this does not get any takers, I would be very happy to keep it for myself or give it to a friend as a gift. (Even as I type this, I'm debating just keeping it!)
> *$17 CONUS*
> 
> *
> 3) Clubfellow Cashmé Acrylic scarf.* I was so happy to find (what I thought was) a cashmere scarf for someone here that I misread the label. Oops. Regardless, this is still a nice looking scarf. It does have pilling in a few areas (as shown in the photos).
> *$12 CONUS*
> 
> 
> *Belts:
> *https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/slideshow/AAAC%20estate/Belts
> *
> 1) Snakeskin belt on plush cowhide
> $15 CONUS
> *
> 
> *Pocket squares:** If eBay listings are to be believed, many or all of these pocket squares may be vintage. I have a few more pocket squares that I purchased for myself from the same sale. I have come to realize that would not even wear one on an annual basis, so I am willing to sell them. I do not yet have photos, but can take them if there is interest. Most are solid colors.
> 
> **3) Handcraft Inc. Silk. Made in Italy. Tan with brown/gold/yellow pattern. *Tag does not specify manufacturer, but RN lookup does.
> *$15 CONUS
> *
> 
> *6) Damon. Silk. Hand-rolled in Italy. Abstract pattern.
> $15 CONUS
> *


----------



## jogowill

Park Avenues are claimed pending payment.


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS *_

$22-->$20 Sero OCBD 15.5/34 Made in the USA. 3.25" collar points. The content tag has been removed but I would guess this is a 60/40 cotton blend. No holes or stains.
Chest 22
Shoulder 17.75
Sleeve 24.25
Neck15.5

https://postimg.org/image/uy8t85mgj/

$35-->$30 Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker Coat Boys Large Red Seersucker with 3 Patch Pockets. French Faced with a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 18.5
Shoulder15.5
Sleeve from shoulder 23
Length BOC28

https://postimg.org/image/bkxahl33n/

$25-->$22 Gant Indian Madras Shirt Large Locker loop and third button. Not new but in fine shape. No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/wsh2c5k37/ https://postimg.org/image/3osufwvzn/
Chest 22
Shoulder 17

$25-->$22 Lands' End Rugby Shirt Large Almost 1.5 lbs of American Made Rugby Goodness. Purple, gray and white. No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/ew6a1rmr7/ https://postimg.org/image/hg1wvvab7/
Chest 22
Shoulders 22
Sleeve from shoulder 26

$30-->$27 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/


----------



## Yanks27

Hats off to 3 gentlemen for great transactions. Maltimad for the vests, Sbidivemaster for the madras shorts and TweedyDon for mega shirts. I'm happy to be part of this community.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More drops on remaining suits!*

*I have several classic Ivy/Trad suits to pass on today--including several 3/2 sacks from J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Southwick, and Old-School (Back When It Was Good!) Jos. A Banks--and a classic 3/2 sack poplin suit!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

*TAKE THIS SUIT WITH (2) for $60 the pair, shipped!*

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $35 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*2) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suits is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*5) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flat front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED

CLASSIC IVY-STYLE 3/2 SACK SUIT by vintage JOS. A. BANK*

As often noted in AAAT, the vintage JAB suits are easily the equal of the old-school Brooks Brothers 346 line. Don't confuse this suit with JAB's current, inferior offerings.

This gray pinstripe suit is 100% wool, heavier for the cooler months. 3/2 sack, half-lined, single vent. The trousers are flat-front, uncuffed. _EXCELLENT _condition with no stains, holes, snags, tears, odors. Made in the USA.
*
MEASUREMENTS:*
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+1.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"
Trouser waist: 17.25" (with room to let out)
Inseam: 31" (+2.5")
Leg opening: 9"


----------



## gamma68

*Price drop!

J PRESS 3/2 DONEGAL MIST SACK JACKET*

This jacket represents the epitome of TNSIL. It's absolutely stunning and in _mint condition_--no flaws whatsoever.

* 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, 60% pure new wool; the fabric has a wonderful hand
* Handwoven by J.J. Campbell
* 3/2 roll
* hook vent
* fully lined
* I believe it is fully canvassed

*Actual measurements:*
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 43"
Sleeve: 23" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
*
$48 will get this great jacket to your door anywhere in the CONUS.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'd prefer to sell these shorts as a lot - all measure 36" in the waist and have approximately a 9" inseam. All are in good repair. 
Top to bottom:
Green Lands End
Navy PRL
Patch Madras Roundtree and Yourke
Blue Lands End
Yellow Lands End

Asking $50 for the lot.


----------



## vinylacademics

*$80 shipped OR BEST OFFER*

Alden for BB LHS Full-strap pennies. Size 12.5B. Great condition with nearly fresh resoles and reheels. Horween stamp on inside!


















Reasonable offers are definitely accepted!


----------



## wacolo

_*Drops*_

$40--->$35 NWT Tommy Hilfiger Tartan Sack by HSM New and unworn. The coat has a single vent and three patch pockets. The joker tag is still on the sleeve, but the content tag is not. I am guessing the coat is all cotton, or it may have some linen blended. I am fairly sure it is 100% Cotton. It is sized as a medium and measures closer to a 42R. Here are the details.....

Chest 22
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5
Shoulder 20

https://postimg.org/image/56pcu4nlf/ https://postimg.org/image/njpy4oy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/lizejv1wz/

$40--->$35 Cole Haan Loafers 9D Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/

$18-->$15 Christys of London Reversible Bucket Hat Large Tan, Green, Orange and Burgandy Tweed on one side and Olive Moleskin on the other. Clean all over.

https://postimg.org/image/tpslhd4vn/ https://postimg.org/image/rcf943fub/

$27--->$24 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD Pinpoint Cotton. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining Spring/Summer jackets!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*2) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Spring/Summer Jacket by Coppley*

This is a truly lovely jacket! Made by Coppley, this was, when new, a ferociously expensive jacket, and its quality shows why. Cut from a blend of 67% wool and 33% silk this has a wonderful hand and drape, and he colourway and patterning does this full justice--a lovely basketweave pattern in slate-grey, English mustard gold, and a tan base. This jacket is a rare darted jacket with a 3/2 lapel roll. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada.

This is in excellent condition, and is *a steal at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42 Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2





      

*6) BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT Ivory-Cream 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers*

The perfect Spring-Summer jacket! This is a classic 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in a wonderful ivory-cream crosshatch fabric. There's no fabric content listed, but this is likely to be a wool-silk blend. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for thre literal pinholes in the lining at the shoulders, as shown. It was Union made in the USA. This is a truly beautiful, classic, elegant jacket for the warmer months--if it's your size, grab it!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





     

*8) Wonderful Brooks Brothers Spring-SUmmer jacket in light tobacco*

This is a lovely Spring-Summer jacket! A contemporray two button model with subtle darting, this jacket is cut from either lighter-weight wool, or, more likely, from a wool-linen blend. It's a lovely shade of light Virginia tobacco with a wonderful texture. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this jacket has a single centre vent and was Made in the USA. It does have two flaws--some wear/rubbing to both cuffs, as shown, and a minor watermark to the lining in the shoulders, also shown.. The cuff wear isn't that noticeable, but it does preclude this from being a jacket suitable for the workplace--unless you were to take up the cuffs or have them repaired by a tailor. Given these flaws this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and is priced very well at just

*$19, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



      

*9) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*10) NWOT BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers jacket in a Spring/Summer Glen Plaid. *

This is absolutely lovely--my pictures really do not do this justice! Made in Italy, this beautiful jacket 42/30/28 blend of wool, silk, and linen, which cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway fully fit this lovely fabric--a classic glen plaid in a Spring and SUmmer medley of blues, creams, and light tans, my pictures come nowhere near capturing the beauty of this fabric. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in Bemberg. It is a contemporary two-button model, with four buttons cuffs and subtle darting.

This jacket is genuinely NWOT--all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in the original plastic bag from Brooks Brothers. As such, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*This is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4





      

*11) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $20.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*12) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $20, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



        

*14) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*19) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30



    

*20) BEAUTIFUL Alan Flusser Spring/Summer jacket*

*Yes, this is the GOOD Flusser--not one the recent diffusion lines!*

This is wonderful, and perfect for Spring! The patterning and colourway of this jacket are perfect for the sunnier weather; it has a Spring green and light tan puppytooth base, with periwinkle blue and golden wheat overchecking. This jacket has a three button front and subtle darting; it is also unvented, which is highly appropriate for a Flusser jacket! The cuffs have four buttons. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $38, or offer--frog not included!

Tagged a 43R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## leisureclass

Sadly, these are just a bit too big for me so I usually grab my other pair of Bean Boots

Maybe you would like them instead?
Normally I wear a size 10.5, so these would be ideal for a size 11.
(I think these are probably a 9.5, because my other pair of Bean Boots are a 9 - Keep in mind sizing for Bean Boots is usually 1.5 sizes different from your actual size)
*Asking $45 shipped CONUS*

It's now white buck season, do you have a pair to join in the fun?

These fit like a 10.5, are nubuck not suede, and made by Barrie LTD a quintessential TNSIL shoemaker that was next door to the original J Press in New Haven.
*Asking $39 Shipped CONUS*

Both pairs show some wear, but have tons of life left, and are in need of new homes!
*I'm always open to reasonable offers*


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of brand-new made-in-USA moccasins by Minnetonka. No issues. Size 11. CLAIMED


----------



## CMDC

Really nice Hickey Freeman navy nailhead wool trousers. These appear to be of a newer vintage by the labeling in the waistband. Plus, excellent condition.
Reverse pleat and cuffed

36 waist; 30 inseam

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark fit khakis in khaki
Flat front, no cuff
These appear unworn but have been shortened
Tagged 36 x 30 but measure 36 x 28.5

$28 conus



















Lacoste dark khaki polo
Tagged 9
Made in France
Pit to Pit: 28; Length: 31

$22 conus



















Lacoste slate blue polo
Tagged XXL
Made in USA
Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers light khaki polo
Size L
Pit to Pit: 23; Length: 31

$22 conus



















TM Lewin broadcloth spread collar shirt
Tagged L
Measures 17 x 35

$20 conus



















Etro (made in USA), Stewart of Appin wool tartan (made in Scotland), and Robt. Talbott for Georgetown Univ. Shop navy w/white pindot ties
All 3.25" width

$17 conus each



















Brooks Brothers A&S and Robt. Talbott ties
3.75" width

$17 conus each


----------



## drlivingston

I am going to have to slim down to a 36" waist. There have been some awesome offerings lately in that waist size.


----------



## vinylacademics

Offering this up finally:

Vintage H. Freeman & Son 3 piece glen-plaid suit. Tagged 44 but measurements to follow. Awesome condition with nothing wrong with it as I've looked it over.

2 button front, center vent. Subtle blue in the POW pattern with a light gold windowpane over it. Asking *$85 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*

I'm very easy to deal with so please feel free to PM interest and offers. I need to clean my spare closet out before I move so this is just the beginning!

measurements:

Jacket: 18.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 22" P2P, 24.5" sleeves with 1" to let out

Pants: 18" waist, 29" inseam with +3" to let out.


















Measurements will be edited in as soon as I get home to my other laptop!


----------



## Odradek

vinylacademics said:


> Offering this up finally:
> 
> Vintage H. Freeman & Son 3 piece glen-plaid suit. Tagged 44 but measurements to follow. Awesome condition with nothing wrong with it as I've looked it over.
> 
> 2 button front, center vent. Subtle blue in the POW pattern with a light gold windowpane over it. Asking *$85 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> I'm very easy to deal with so please feel free to PM interest and offers. I need to clean my spare closet out before I move so this is just the beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements will be edited in as soon as I get home to my other laptop!


Saw your post with this suit on the Thrift store blues & brags thread, and was hoping it would be a 40S.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Saw your post with this suit on the Thrift store blues & brags thread, and was hoping it would be a 40S.


In all of my thrifting adventures, I would have to say that 40S is one of the more rare sizes that I see.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> In all of my thrifting adventures, I would have to say that 40S is one of the more rare sizes that I see.


Don't I know it.
Although one of my first thrifting finds, about 2 years ago, was a wonderful Burton three piece suit that was a perfect fit without any alterations.


----------



## Garasaki

drlivingston said:


> In all of my thrifting adventures, I would have to say that 40S is one of the more rare sizes that I see.


It's funny because I know it's perspective (I can usually wear a 40L, and sometimes a 40R, but anything S is right out...), but I feel like I see A LOT of 40S!!


----------



## Odradek

Garasaki said:


> It's funny because I know it's perspective (I can usually wear a 40L, and sometimes a 40R, but anything S is right out...), but I feel like I see A LOT of 40S!!


I bought a 40S from you. Thanks.
It's still in a closet at my sister in law's house along with a Tweedy Don jacket, until she makes her way over here in July.


----------



## maltimad

Thanks for the public good words. Glad you liked the vests!



Yanks27 said:


> Hats off to 3 gentlemen for great transactions. Maltimad for the vests, Sbidivemaster for the madras shorts and TweedyDon for mega shirts. I'm happy to be part of this community.


----------



## vinylacademics

vinylacademics said:


> Offering this up finally:
> 
> Vintage H. Freeman & Son 3 piece glen-plaid suit. Tagged 44 but measurements to follow. Awesome condition with nothing wrong with it as I've looked it over.
> 
> 2 button front, center vent. Subtle blue in the POW pattern with a light gold windowpane over it. Asking *$85 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> I'm very easy to deal with so please feel free to PM interest and offers. I need to clean my spare closet out before I move so this is just the beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements will be edited in as soon as I get home to my other laptop!


measurements:

Jacket: 18.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 22" P2P, 24.5" sleeves with 1" to let out

Pants: 18" waist, 29" inseam with +3" to let out.


----------



## Reuben

Major thanks to VinylAcademics for the box of not-so-trad T&A and dunhill shirts and the wonderfully trad Land's end ties and crimson cashmere 3/2 Hickey Freeman.


----------



## vinylacademics

Reuben said:


> Major thanks to VinylAcademics for the box of not-so-trad T&A and dunhill shirts and the wonderfully trad Land's end ties and crimson cashmere 3/2 Hickey Freeman.


glad you like em!


----------



## leisureclass

*Bean Boots previously listed are sold, these are still available:
*
It's now white buck season, do you have a pair to join in the fun?

These fit like a 10.5, are nubuck not suede, and made by Barrie LTD a quintessential TNSIL shoemaker that was next door to the original J Press in New Haven.
*Asking $39 Shipped CONUS*

Both pairs show some wear, but have tons of life left, and are in need of new homes!
*I'm always open to reasonable offers* *- So if you're a 10.5 make me an offer*


----------



## Reuben

Oh, and also major props to DrLivingston (of course) for too many things to count and Barnavelt for a fantastic 3/2 bleeding madras sack in a pretty unique pattern.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Warming up. Time for linen
> 
> $17 conus each...
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve
> Size M Slim Fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve
> Size L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve
> Size XXL Slim Fit


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Peter Millar light blue v-neck cotton sweater
> Size M
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers custom pink must iron ocbd
> This is by all indications unworn NWOT
> 
> Measures 15 x 34
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver blue pinpoint ocbd
> 17.5 x 34
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Millar long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom James long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Made in USA--I'm thinking probably by Gitman Bros.
> Size L
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve button down madras
> Made in India
> Size XL
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers tie
> 3.75" width
> 
> $13 conus


----------



## Ron_A

Since others are giving accolades to Vinylacademics, I am pleased to report that the sweater that I purchased from him in late February finally arrived on May 3rd (after numerous private messages back and forth over that extended time period). In all fairness, he was gracious enough to rebate the original purchase price of $22 (less shipping cost of $7). Would I buy from him again? With serious reservations. One of the reasons that I have avoided selling things on this exchange thread is because I'm not sure how quickly I could get things out - I simply don't believe that it is courteous to make someone wait weeks (or even months) for his item, or to make someone send numerous private messages in order even to receive his item at all. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Here is a truly beautiful Hickey Freeman double breasted suit. The color is a dark slate blue w/pinstripes. It is in outstanding condition with minimal wear. The jacket is unvented and the trousers are reverse pleated and cuffed.
> 
> Made in the USA
> 
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> Trousers 37 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $60 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Adler is a now gone DC trad bastion--purveyors of Norman Hilton, Southwick, and all the biggies. President George H W Bush was known to shop there. Here is a like new charcoal mini-herringbone wool topcoat.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 43.5
> 
> $52 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ties and Accessories...
> 
> 3 JPress ties. 3.5" width. $15 conus each (#3 Sold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's 3.5" width. $15 conus
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label 3.75" width (the main tag is missing but the small tag in the tab is that of RLPL) Burgundy w/pin dot. Sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richel for Wm A Fox of DC 3.75" width. $15 conus
> Brooks Brothers 3.75" width. $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Madras 3.75" width. $10 conus
> Lands End 3.5" width. $10 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Lacoste yellow polo shirt
> Tagged 6
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 26
> 
> $14 conus


----------



## imme

drlivingston said:


> In all of my thrifting adventures, I would have to say that 40S is one of the more rare sizes that I see.


Try looking for 34S or 36S .


----------



## vinylacademics

Samuelsohn light blue/carolina blue SC. Tagged 44S. Fully-lined and center-vented. *$35 shipped OR BEST OFFER. *Another one of these things that just has to go before I move. There'll be probably 45-50 SC's coming within the week!

Measurements:

19.5" S2S, 30" BOC, 23" P2P, 23.5" Sleeves with 1.5" to let out.


















buttons are definitely white.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Looking for a splendid seersucker suit in 44-46 Reg. Classic blue/white stripe.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Fortunately, 42S is also rare on the exchange. I say "fortunately" because my closet is full! I can feel the smaller gents' pain, because over the years, I've gone through all sizes between 36 and 42, short obviously. Odd thing is, I'm 5'9".


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED*



gamma68 said:


> BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS BROOKSEASE SUIT * 100% worsted wool, three-season comfortable
> * Gray plaid with subtle maroon windowpane
> * Two-button front, three-button cuffs
> * Single vent
> * Fully lined
> * Pleated front pants


----------



## Reuben

If anyone's got a lead on a nice khaki cotton suit in around a 46L or some other simple summer suits in that size-ish, let me know! I've got some that fit a little closer to a 46R I'd be willing to trade if you're interested in that.


----------



## Barnavelt

I am looking for the same thing as Reuben but in a 41-42 L. I am looking for cotton suits in any kind of tan, khaki, british tan, etc


----------



## Barnavelt




----------



## Barnavelt

^ The two Leatherman belts to the left, repeating lighthouses and nautical flags, are being offered for sale. Each made in Connecticut belt is a size 32. Middle hole to buckle measures 31 inches. These belts are in primo pre-owned condition and could pass for new. I am asking $15 apiece or both for $27 shipped within the continental US. PM with interest.


----------



## zzdocxx

Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## randomdude2

Ah so that's what that means!



zzdocxx said:


> Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

*recovering from Shoe binge!*

I have two pairs of shoes (new, unworn) I'm selling. Please PM me if interested, and I will take pictures and send (sorry haven't fished out those items out of my closet yet):

1. New pair, never worn:
Grenson Burgundy Calf PTB's (from the old "Rose" collection, Made in England), size 11 UK, 12-12.5 US, Double Leather soles with covered channels. Looking to recover $250-$275 from this pair

2. Almost New, Worn once on carpet a long time ago (no wear on soles, but the shine on the soles is slightly gone):
Allen Edmonds Cigar Shell Cordovan Patriot Loafers in size 11.5 D (US), Double Leather soles. Looking to recover $400-$450 from this pair.

Thanks, and apologies for being lazy/busy and posting it here instead of the sales forum (the Panjo sales forum won't take listings without pictures).


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming soon!*

*COMING SOON!

Spring & Summer Jackets, Trousers, Shirts--and more!

*
   

_*Including Chipp, Turnbull & Asser, RL Purple Label, J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Orvis, Bill's Khakis (in cotton and linen), 
Made in USA Murray's Toggery Shop Reds, Smith's of Bermuda, and more!*_​


----------



## wacolo

*Dropped*

$18 PRL Patch Madras Short Sleeve Shirt XL Clean all over. Sized as an XL Chest 28" , shoulders 22"
https://postimg.org/image/wuzkcv8xf/

$28 Corbin 3/2 Sack Sportcoat Forest Green 46R/L Patch Pockets, Center Vent, and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes. 
Chest 24
Length BOC 32
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 25
https://postimg.org/image/t48d9ios3/https://postimg.org/image/lglgr7q43/


----------



## drlivingston

Forest green 3/2 Corbin in 46L? Reuben!!


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> *COMING SOON!
> 
> Spring & Summer Jackets, Trousers, Shirts--and more!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> _*Including Chipp, Turnbull & Asser, RL Purple Label, J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Orvis, Bill's Khakis (in cotton and linen),
> Made in USA Murray's Toggery Shop Reds, Smith's of Bermuda, and more!*_​


I always anticipate/dread these postings 

Brian


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Forest green 3/2 Corbin in 46L? Reuben!!


Sleeves, doc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Several things coming along in the next week. Today, further purges of the M2 cut which no longer works for me. Hopefully, someone here can benefit.

*34/31 Bills M2 Flat Front Poplin, British Khaki and Navy*

The epitome of the summer pant, Bills poplins are light and soft, yet crisp with an ironing. These are in solid shape with lots of life left. British khaki is a standard, of course, but the navy was hard to capture. It's not a hard navy difficult to pair; instead, it a subtle dusty navy, more appropriate for summer. Take either for $35 or both for $65. As always, shipping to CONUS included.

Measurements:

British Khaki: Waist--34, Inseam--31.5, Cuff--1.5
Navy: Waist--shade over 34 (maybe 17 1/8), Inseam--31.25, Cuff 1.5


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Drop.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Let's give this a whirl.
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blue Label Made in Italy Glen Plaid Size 44R or L 100% Flax (linen)*
> 
> Marked 44R. Incredible quality and tailoring here, the maker is probably Caruso or Corneliani. Fantastic shape throughout, it's a four season brown glen plaid on cream with a nice soft green highlight throughout. The shoulders are very soft, the darts are subtle, and, of course, there are those three patch pockets. This is a wonder soft jacket with an incredible hand. Single vent in the back. There is some waist suppression here, so check the measurements. $75/ $70
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder 19.5
> Chest 22.25
> Waist 20.5
> Length (BOC) 31.75
> Sleeve 25.5
> 
> Includes shipping in CONUS, of course.


----------



## ATL

Anyone want a pair of "beater" Aldens? They've seen better days, but are still in pretty good condition and could look excellent with a little help. 
I thought I'd try for a quick sale on here before I attempt to clean them up and sell them elsewhere.

Tagged 9.5 B/D. $60 shipped CONUS or offer.



















Issues: a small chunk out of the toe box of one shoe and scratches on the other (all pics of damage with flash to make issues stand out more).


----------



## mjo_1

I've got a size 40R Hardwick navy blazer I'm looking to move. I bought it new, and barely wore it a time or two before growing out of it. No wear, holes, smells, etc. Wool blend, so ideal for travel or other situations were all wool may not be desirable. Could also be great for a grad heading to college (no need to wreck a higher $ jacket).

I can take measurements tonight if need be. It fit me perfectly off the rack at the time, so it has never been messed with. 

Asking $45 shipped.


----------



## Jfrazi2

TweedyDon,

Those jackets look awesome.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*OCBD's and Pinpoint Oxfords*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35!*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
***********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End White Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; bright white!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5x 33*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Sleeves, doc.


I keep forgetting... short inseam, NBA arms... short inseam, NBA arms... got it!


----------



## vinylacademics

Dropped.



vinylacademics said:


> Offering this up finally:
> 
> Vintage H. Freeman & Son 3 piece glen-plaid suit. Tagged 44 but measurements to follow. Awesome condition with nothing wrong with it as I've looked it over.
> 
> 2 button front, center vent. Subtle blue in the POW pattern with a light gold windowpane over it. Asking *$75 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> I'm very easy to deal with so please feel free to PM interest and offers. I need to clean my spare closet out before I move so this is just the beginning!
> 
> measurements:
> 
> Jacket: 18.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 22" P2P, 24.5" sleeves with 1" to let out
> 
> Pants: 18" waist, 29" inseam with +3" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements will be edited in as soon as I get home to my other laptop!


----------



## wacolo

Reuben said:


> Sleeves, doc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot to mention in the original listing...

Sleeves 25 +1.5 to lengthen


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Sri Lanka; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; Both for $25!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## conductor

Drop to $40 - somebody grab this - it's high quality.



conductor said:


> James Dalgliesh (Savile Row tailor) - Very nice staple Harris Tweed, fully lined, center vent, leather wrapped metal-shanked buttons. Made in England. As this is of the English variety, is it darted. Fabric is in beautiful condition - no pulls, stains, funk, etc. No size tag, but based on the measurements I'd put it at 50L-52L . Please see actual measurements and compare with an item that fits you well. Please check out the close up pics and PM with questions. This item is a foundation piece that will serve for many years! The color is a bit more brown than the pictures show.
> 
> Free shipping CONUS. $45
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - pit to pit - 24.5"
> Sleeve - 27" + 2"
> Shoulder 20.5"
> Length from BOC - 32"


----------



## Pw68amx

Thanks to TweedyDon for 2 of these jackets. They were both exactly as described and I appreciated his quick shipment.

thanks!


----------



## GHo

bump. $25 shipped



GHo said:


> one more for today.
> 
> Beautiful Plaid Chipp SC. Feels "flannely". no vent. see measurements. $30 Conus
> 
> p2p - 22
> sleeve - 24
> shoulders - 18.5
> length from top - 32.5


----------



## GHo

Drops to $17 per



GHo said:


> All things $20 shipped CONUS. Collar tips and cuffs are minty (guaranteed). Can get measurements if needed.
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers blue striped button down collar. traditional fit/non iron. left front breast pocket. tagged 18-34
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Brooks Brothers red striped button down collar. extra slim fit. tagged 16.5-33
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Robert Talbot Studio red/light blue button down collar. Casual fit - Large. Dual chest pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Robert Talbot Studio gray/blue glen plaid button down collar. Raspberry/Green highlight stripe. Casual fit - Large. Dual chest pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Brooks Brothers Extra Fine Italian Merino sweater. light gray/dark gray. V neck. Medium. Very soft.


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP
*
It's now white buck season, do you have a pair to join in the fun?

These fit like a 10.5, are nubuck not suede, and made by Barrie LTD a quintessential TNSIL shoemaker that was next door to the original J Press in New Haven.
*Now Asking $33 Shipped CONUS*

They show some wear, but have tons of life left, and are in need of a new home!
*I'm always open to reasonable offers* *- So if you're a 10.5 make me an offer*


----------



## CMDC

Three Charvet point collar dress shirts in excellent condition
All measure 15 x 33
Dark blue stripe; Light blue stripe; mini-check
Barrel cuff
Made in France

$30 conus each


----------



## zzdocxx

conductor said:


> Drop to $40 - somebody grab this - it's high quality.


How does a 49" chest equate to 50 - 52L, you lost me there.

?


----------



## conductor

zzdocxx said:


> How does a 49" chest equate to 50 - 52L, you lost me there.
> 
> ?


Whoops, I think I went the wrong way there more like 46-48, depending on how you like the fit, and L because it's long. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## CMDC

Hanover #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers
Made in USA
Size 9.5 D/B
Full heels and little wear to soles

$110 conus


----------



## vinylacademics

drop again! come on :|



vinylacademics said:


> Offering this up finally:
> 
> Vintage H. Freeman & Son 3 piece glen-plaid suit. Tagged 44 but measurements to follow. Awesome condition with nothing wrong with it as I've looked it over.
> 
> 2 button front, center vent. Subtle blue in the POW pattern with a light gold windowpane over it. Asking *$63 shipped OR BEST OFFER.*
> 
> I'm very easy to deal with so please feel free to PM interest and offers. I need to clean my spare closet out before I move so this is just the beginning!
> 
> measurements:
> 
> Jacket: 18.5" S2S, 31" BOC, 22" P2P, 24.5" sleeves with 1" to let out
> 
> Pants: 18" waist, 29" inseam with +3" to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements will be edited in as soon as I get home to my other laptop!


----------



## TDR

Will get my measurements and consider making an offer on that, could be feasible.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Any interest in two pairs of BB Clark fit Advantage Chino in stone and british khaki? Tagged 40x30 and in excellent condition. Asking $35 shipped for the pair and will post pics if requested


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*6) BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT Ivory-Cream 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers*

The perfect Spring-Summer jacket! This is a classic 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in a wonderful ivory-cream crosshatch fabric. There's no fabric content listed, but this is likely to be a wool-silk blend. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for thre literal pinholes in the lining at the shoulders, as shown. It was Union made in the USA. This is a truly beautiful, classic, elegant jacket for the warmer months--if it's your size, grab it!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





     

*9) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*10) NWOT BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers jacket in a Spring/Summer Glen Plaid. *

This is absolutely lovely--my pictures really do not do this justice! Made in Italy, this beautiful jacket 42/30/28 blend of wool, silk, and linen, which cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway fully fit this lovely fabric--a classic glen plaid in a Spring and SUmmer medley of blues, creams, and light tans, my pictures come nowhere near capturing the beauty of this fabric. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in Bemberg. It is a contemporary two-button model, with four buttons cuffs and subtle darting.

This jacket is genuinely NWOT--all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in the original plastic bag from Brooks Brothers. s such, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a bargain at just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4





      

*11) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $18.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*12) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $19, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*14) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*19) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## Takai

All prices include 2day PM Boxed shipping CONUS
Jpress 3/2 Patchpocket HT- Cost+ship ~25$
The Liner will need replaced, and other than a single thorn hole on the backside of the sleeve the shell is in great shape
 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/DSC_1613-2_zpse7cb98d4.jpg
Measurements:
P2P 21
Sleeve 24.25
Shoulder 18.25
Length 30.5

Brooks Brothers Spring Glen Plaid 30$
 
Measurements
P2P 22
Sleeve 24.5
Shoulder 19.25
Length 31.25
Tagged 42R

Thai Custom SC 30$
Material has a wonderful hand, but I have no idea what it is. Everything appears hand done, all button holes, collar, Lapel, etc.
 
 
Measurements
P2P 22.25
Sleeve 24
Shoulder 18.75
Length 28.25

Perrotts of England? 30$
Wonderful All season weight from a maker I can find nothing about. Hand done everything: Buttons, button holes, lapels, collar, pocket, subtle picking everywear, I wish this were in my size. Also it currently has non-functioning cuffs, but is set up for surgeon's if one were to wish to have it done in the future.
 
 
Measurements
P2p 24
Sleeve 25.75
Shoulder 19
Length 31.25


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lots and lots and lots of shirts!*

*I have lots of beautiful summer shirts to pass on today, including madras, dress shirts, polos, and more, from such makers as Lacoste, Brooks Brothers, Turnbull & Asser, and more!*



*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!​*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers*​*!*

*Please note that these are NOT all organized by size! *

*GROUP A:*

1) Paul Stuart. A beautiful shirt, with a lovely herringbone weave. fabric loomed in Italy. Size 16-35. Excellent condition. Asking just $20.

  

2) Vineyard Vines Murray Shirt. A beautiful and versatile tattersall! Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 24, sleeve 34 1/4. Asking $18.

  

3) Paul Stuart. Another beautiful dress shirt! Size 16.5 - 26. Excellent condition. Asking $19.

   

4) Turnbull & Asser. Contrast collar and cuffs. Cut from Sea Island Cotton. Made in England. French cuffs. In beautiful condition, except that the top button has become detached and needs to be re-attached. (It's included.) Size 16. Just $16.

   

5) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $20.

  

6) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $20.

  

7) Paul Stuart. A wonderful shade of coral! Size 16-L. Excellent condition. Made in Canada. Asking just $19.

  

8) Paul Stuart. A beautiful check, perfect for Spring and Summer! Size 17 - 35. Excellent condition. Asking $20.

  

9) Turnbull & Asser. Made in England. Absolutely gorgeous! French cuffs. Sea island Cotton. Excellent condition. Size 16. Asking just $26.

   

10) Turnbll & Asser. Beautiful! This is an exceptionally rare T&A shirt as it was Made in Italy, and carries a more exclusive label. French cuffs. Excellent condition. Size 16. Asking just $26.

  


*GROUP B:*

1) Club Room madras. A beautiful shirt! Size M. Short sleeves. Chest: 22 1/4. Asking just $16.

  

2) Ralph Lauren. Madras. Classic fit; long sleeve. Size XL. Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve 35. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

3) Madras by Kabat, one of the long-gobe regional trad stores of Ivy-league New Jersey. Excellent condition. Short sleeves. Size M. Chest 22 3/4. Asking just $15.

  

4) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

5) McLaughlin check shirt. From the insanely overpriced preppy store in Princeton. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24; sleeve 36 1/4. Asking just $16.

   

6) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth check shirt. Size 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Just $16.

    

7) Brooks Brothers Polo in Royal Blue. Absolutely beautiful! Size L. Chest 23. Asking just $18.

  

8) Orvis fishing/hiking shirt. This is lovely! Two bellows shirt pockets, one epaulette on the shoulder, orvis tab under pocket. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25, sleeve c. 35 1/2. Asking just $15.

     

9) Ralph Lauren Marlowe plaid shirt. Excellent condition! Size M. Chest 23, sleeve 33. Asking just $16.

   

10) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Patchwork madras shirt. Absolutely beautiful condition! Blake model. Size L. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $20.

   

11) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $12. Chest: 20 1/2.

  

12) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $18.

   

13) Brooks Brothers 346 polo in navy with white stripes. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 23. Asking just $15.

   

14) British khaki Madras. A beautiful shirt in lovely sepia toned tea rose pink! Size XL, but more like a Medium/Small. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

15) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $12.

  

*GROUP C:*

1) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $22.

  

2) Ralph Lauren Purple Label blue and white striped casual summer dress shirt. Size L. Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve c. 34 3/4. Excellent condition. Made in Italy. Asking just $28.

  

3) Hawkings Mill Madras popover. Beautiful! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking $18.

  

4) Ralph Lauren madras POPOVER shirt. Short sleeves. Excellent condition. Size LL. Chest: 24 1/2. Asking just $19.

  

5) Paul Simon madras shirt. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 24. Asking just $14.

  

6) GANT Madras shirt. Size L. This has a small stain by the tail, as shown, hence just $10. Chest: 23 1/4.

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/tweedydon007/th_DSC00672_zpsb7835ce9.jpg[/IMG]


7) GRAIL! Orvis patchwork madras. Size L. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. Chest: 22. Asking just $19.

  

8) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $14.

  

*Previously listed shirts, now with price drops:*

*GROUP 1: Sizes 15.5. 16, 16.5*

15) Brooks Brothers 16-34. A beautiful lilac stripe! Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

16) Land's End. 16.5-35. A lovely paler yellow shirt! Excellent condition. $11

  

20) Brooks Brothers. Contrast collar and cuffs; tab collar. 16-35. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $12

  

*GROUP 2: Sizes 16.5, 17, 17.5*

21) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $12.

  

22) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $8.

  

24) TM Lewin. 16.5. MADE IN ENGLAND. French cuffs. This dates from when Lewin was aspiring to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $12.

  

27) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $14.



31) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$12.

  

32) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $12.

  

33) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $10.

    

*GROUP 3: VIYELLA! LORO PIANA! First Set of Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L and XL.*

46) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

47) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $11.

   

48) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $12.

  

49) LLBean red flannel. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.33. Asking just $10.

  

*50) STUNNING LORO PIANA CASUAL SHIRT!* This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully soft fabric that's a perfect shade of soft green, this has Mother or Pearl buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition. MADE IN ITALY. Tagged "46", this measures: chest: 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31 1/2. Asking just $20, or offer, for this little gem!

    

52) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $10.

  

54) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $10.

  

55) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $12.

   

*56) ORIGINAL VIYELLA for Alan Royce of Princeton.* This is cut from the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool/cotton, which i believe is no longer made. This shirt was Made for Alan Royce of Princeton, a rival to Langrock and The English Shop. It's in excellent condition, except for the interior tag being off on one side. Asking just $20 for this lovely rarity! Chest: 21, sleeve 31.

   

58) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 4: Sizes 16.5.*

66) Brooks Brothers. White, straight collar. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $15.

  

67) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $12

  

68) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $12.

  

*GROUP 5: More Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L*

78) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $12.

 

83) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $9.

 

85) Land's End Plaid shirt. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 36. Asking $10.

  

86) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $11.

  

*GROUP 6: Sizes 15.5, 16, 16.5, 17.5, 18
*
90) Nautica 15.5-32/33. Very Good condition. Pale yellow. $9.

  

92) Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

93) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

94) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $10.

  

95) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $11.

  

99) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

100) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $11.

  

104) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $10.

  

*GROUP 7: More Casual shirts! Sizes S, M, L, XL, 3XL*

107) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $11.

 

108) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

 

109) Pendleton blue check shirt. THIS HAS FELTED! Tagged XL, now more like a SMALL. Chest: 20, sleeve 29 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

111) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $8.

  

112) OshKosh buffalo plaid shirt. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

113) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

114) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $9.

  

115) LLB Red Plaid shirt. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 35. Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $9

 

116) LLBean vintage script label yellow combed cotton shirt. 16.5. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Very Good condition. Asking $11.

   

118) Pendleton cord shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Elbow patches. MADE IN USA. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34. Asking $10.

   

119) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $10.

 

120) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $10.

  

122) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $11.

 

123) Brooks Brothers polo shirt in blue houndstooth. Size XL. Chest 23. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

124) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 8: Casual and Dress shirts--Huntsman of Savile Row, Charvet, and more! Sizes M, L, 16, 17, 17.5*

127) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

128) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

130) J. Crew gingham. 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 35. Asking just $10.

  

131) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

135) Brooks Brothers striped shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $11.

   

136) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $11.

   

137) Brooks Brothers Madras short-sleeve, size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 20. Asking just $11.

  

139) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $10.

  

*GROUP 9: FORMAL SHIRTS*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

144) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

145) Brooks Brothers. 16.5 - 34. Pleated front. Requires studs. French cuffs. Made in the USA. Very Good condition.

 

147) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.

 

*AND YET MORE!!*

1) Ike Behar. Made in Canada. 16.5-34. Excellent condition. $12

  

2) Ike Behar. 16.5 R. Excellent condition. $12.

  

3) LL Bean. 17-33. Made in USA. Very Good condition. $10.

  

4) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $14.

 

5) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $22.

  

6) LL Bean. XL-Reg. Chest: 25 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 30 1/2. Excellent condition. $14.

 

8) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $10.

  

10) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $13.

 

14) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $14.

  

15) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $15.

 

16) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $10.

 

17) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN TH USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $15

  

18) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $20,

 

20) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $14.

 

22) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $18.

  

23) Paul Stuart 16-34. Stained on back and front, hence Poor condition; $5.

   

24) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $8.

   

26) Paul Stuart. 15.5-34. Excellent condition--just back from laundering! $11.


----------



## imme

*AAAC Estate Sale (with CONUS pricing):
*​
*All items must go! I am moving, so whatever is not claimed will have to be donated.
*
Apologies for taking so long for bringing up items from the Estate Sale back in January/February. There are many beautiful pieces below. Also, the jackets and sportcoats are taking up almost all of my closet and I need to reclaim the space!

*All prices include shipping within the continental US (CONUS)*. In keeping with my original intent of passing these items on as a way of giving back to the AAAC community, I have done my best to reflect only realistic shipping costs.

*Payment*: At this time, I can only accept payments in the form of *traditional check or e-gift cards (which may be purchased via PayPal)*.

My turnaround time to ship will probably not be instant, but I am motivated to sell and ship items quickly, since my apartment is small and already crowded. As such, I will do my best to be as fast as possible.

Serious inquiries for measurements on specific items are welcome.
_The direct Photobucket link to all items is here: _https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/im.../AAAC%20estate
_I started rotating photos in Photobucket, but then stopped after I realized that the changes are not reflected when I post the images here._

*Sportcoats: As far as I can tell, all are in very good to excellent condition (mostly excellent). All are also fully lined inside. The first photos for each sportcoat was taken with all of buttons closed, except for the bottom button. All sportcoats are $30 CONUS!

1) Stafford tweed 50R. 4-button cuffs. 60% wool, 20% Nylon, 20% Camelhair


2) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. The label is VERY faded, but the material is 53% silk, 35% wool, 12% nylon.


3) Austin Reed for Dayton 48R. 4-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in the USA.


4) Stafford 50R. 3-button cuffs. 100% pure new wool. Made in South Africa.


5) Evan-Picone50R. 4-button cuffs. 100% camelhair.


6) Sta̅te ments (statements) 46R. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.


7) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. "Pure wool". It still has the laundromat tag on it.


8) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.


9) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.


10) Nino Cerruti Rue Royale. 3-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in USA. The buttons look better in real life - I had a hard time capturing the buttons. No tagged size.


11) Stafford Executive 50R. 4-button cuffs. 95% wool, 5% cashmere. Made in South Africa.


12) Stafford Executive 46R. 100% camelhair. This is one of my favorite sportcoats of the group, but alas, it is 10 sizes too large for me.


13) Lauren Ralph Lauren for Macy's 42S. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.










14) Stafford 50R. 4-button cuffs. 100% camelhair. This is my favorite sportcoat of the group, but it is also much too large for me.


15) Stafford 48R. 4-button cuffs. 52% silk, 48% wool. This has a tiny stain on the right sleeve (as shown below). I have not tried to remove it.


Jackets: As far as I can tell, all are in excellent condition (though #4 has a small smudge on the right sleeve, as shown in the photo). I truly wish these jackets would have been my size.

1) London Fog 46R. I believe this is navy blue. Beautiful coat with a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.
$33 CONUS


2) Towne by London Fog XL Regular. Green with pink/red along the inner edges. Coat has a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.
$30 CONUS


3) London Fog by Greenwood 46R. Tan-colored. Shell only.
$30 CONUS


4) 40R. Greenish tan-colored. Has a small smudge on the left arm (as shown below). No manufacturer listed that I could see. I really liked this jacket and tried it on, but it was far too large for me .
$30 CONUS


5) 50R. Off-white color. Has a full, warm inner lining. This jacket is VERY HEAVY! I almost tweaked my shoulder picking this one up because I didn't realize it would be so heavy. No manufacturer listed that I could see.
$32 CONUS


Shoes: Take both pairs for $60.
1) Florsheim Imperial black wingtips size 9C with metal taps on the soles. Includes the pair of shoe trees that are in them.
$34 CONUS


2) Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips size 9C with signs of metal taps having previously been on the soles. There is a small bump on the inner left shoe, as well as a small crack on the same shoe (both shown below).Includes the pair of shoe trees that are in them.
$32 CONUS


Sweaters:
2) Field Gear grey XL cardigan. This is a heavy sweater made of 100% merino wool.
$24 CONUS


3) 111 STATE grey XL cardigan. This is also a heavy sweater made of 100% extra fine merino wool.
$26 CONUS


4) Gran Sasso blue/grey XL polo sweater. Made in Italy of merino ultrafine cashmere.
$28 CONUS

Hats and Caps:

1) Pendleton 100% virgin wool XL fedora - green/tan
$25 CONUS


2) Corduroy(?) XL fedora - brown. There is some dirt/dust visible on the front part of the inner rim. I have not tried to clean it.
$24 CONUS


3) Failsworth wool flat cap - grey/green tweed. The cap is tweed on the top and on the brim, but the base part of the cap actually has a stretchy weave. So, while its resting size is small, it can stretch quite a bit. There is no tagged size.
$17 CONUS


4) Lake of the Isles Fine Headwear XL flat cap - brown/charcoal. The material is not indicated. It has a (faux?)fur-lined flap that is concealed, but that can be folded down to keep the neck and ears warm.
$19 CONUS


5) Country Gentleman Large flat cap - navy (or black? It is difficult to tell). Cashmere (75%)-Wool (25%) blend. Made in Italy.
$23 CONUS


Dress Shirts:

1) Tommy Hilfiger 17.5/34-35 XL - vertical multicolor stripes. 100% cotton. Looks new, except that it has a laundromat tag on it (it was well-starched)!
$16 CONUS


2) Tommy Hilfiger 17/34-35 XL TLC The Lifetime Collar - white with small light blue checks. It has a tiny orange stain to the right of one of the buttons on the front (as shown in the photo). I have not tried to remove it.
$3 (as an addon to ship with another purchase)


Scarves:

1) Maban of Scotland pure new wool red/green plaid scarf. It looks like something small may be stuck on the scarf (as seen in the last photo). I have not tried to remove it, but it looks like it would come out easily.
$17 CONUS


2) Rich black lined scarf(?) with embossed floral and paisley patterns. It is quite short and I'm not entirely sure if this is even a scarf, but whatever it is, it's beautiful! The outer side has the embossed pattern, while the inner side is soft. Both short edges of the scarf are open. There are no tags that I can see anywhere on this. If this does not get any takers, I would be very happy to keep it for myself or give it to a friend as a gift. (Even as I type this, I'm debating just keeping it!)
$17 CONUS


3) Clubfellow Cashmé Acrylic scarf. I was so happy to find (what I thought was) a cashmere scarf for someone here that I misread the label. Oops. Regardless, this is still a nice looking scarf. It does have pilling in a few areas (as shown in the photos).
$12 CONUS


Belts:
https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/slideshow/AAAC%20estate/Belts

1) Snakeskin belt on plush cowhide
$15 CONUS


Pocket squares: If eBay listings are to be believed, many or all of these pocket squares may be vintage. I have a few more pocket squares that I purchased for myself from the same sale. I have come to realize that would not even wear one on an annual basis, so I am willing to sell them. I do not yet have photos, but can take them if there is interest. Most are solid colors.

3) Handcraft Inc. Silk. Made in Italy. Tan with brown/gold/yellow pattern. Tag does not specify manufacturer, but RN lookup does.
$15 CONUS


6) Damon. Silk. Hand-rolled in Italy. Abstract pattern.
$15 CONUS
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lots and lots and lots of Summer trousers and shorts!*

*I have a whole slew of lovely trousers and shorts available today, many of which are perfect for warmer weather! These include beauties by J. Press, Berle, Murray's Toggery Shop, Brooks Brothers, Bill's Khakis, and more!*





As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*GROUP 1*:

1) Brooks Brothers Irish linen. Excellent condition! Size 36/32. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam 32 (+2 1/2). Asking $28.

   

2) GTH lime green shorts. No fabric content, but likely a linen/cotton blend. Small rusty spot on hem, hence Very Good condition. Waist: 17 1/4. Asking just $14.

   

3) Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton light yellow shorts. These have a brownish water stain on one thigh, as shown; hence Acceptable condition, and so just $6! Waist 17 1/2.

   

4) J. Crew Madras shorts. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2. Size 36. Asking just $12.

   

5) THE TRAD/IVY CLASSIC! Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. In a rare unfaded--and likely unworn!--condition! These are beautiful, and highly desirable. Waist: 18, inseam 31 1/4 (+1 1/2). Asking just $28.

  

6) Ralph Lauren Wool/Cashmere blend trousers. Featuring pick stitching on the interior of the waistband, these have been cuffed, and hence are in very Good condition. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/2; inseam 28 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $20.

     

7) TRAD/IVY Grail! Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. THE Classic, these have weathered to the highly desirable shade of coral pink. These are in excellent condition; lovely, sturdy, and beautifully faded. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $25, or offer. Size 38/30. Waist: 18 1/2, inseam 27 1/2.

   

8) LL Bean jeans. Lovely and sturdy! Size 36/32. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 31 1/2, Asking just $18.

    

9) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Size 36/32. Waist 17; inseam 30 (+ 2 1/2). Excellent condition! Asking just $20.

  

10) Polo khakis in navy blue. Excellent condition. Size 38/32. Waist 18 3/4, inseam 30 1/2 (+1) Asking just $18.

   

11) Polo khakis. Size 40/32. Waist 20, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 1/2). Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

   

12) Brooks Brothers 346 khakis. Excellent condition! Size 33/32. Waist 16 1/2, inseam 30 1/4. Asking just $16.

  

13) Polo Madras shorts. Size 32. Waist 16 1/2. Excellent condition! Asking just $14.

  

14) LLBean red seersucker trousers. Size 36/30. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 29. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

   

*GROUP 2:*

1) Berle Patchwork Madras shorts. From one of the most traditional of American trouser makers! Excellent condition. Pleated front. Waist: 19 1/4. Asking just $22.



2) Majer summer trousers. Beautiful! Almost certainly linen. made in the USA. Size 38R. Rare and very desirable! Waist 19; inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Pleated front. Asking $28.

  

3) Charleston white shorts. Waist 18 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $12.

 

4) J. Press summer trousers. Made in the USA. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/4. Inseam 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 /34 cuffs. Excellent condition. No fabric content, but almost certainly lightweight wool. Asking just $28.

   

5) Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool. Beautiful, seersucker-style trousers. Excellent condition. Waist 19 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+3). Asking $28.

  

6) Bill's Khakis M2 in 100% linen! GORGEOUS! Waist 18 1/2, inseam 28 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $28.

    

7) Brooks Brothers 181 Fitzgerald. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 28 1/2 (+ 2 3/4). Asking $22.

  

8) Brooks Brothers linen blend LIGHT BLUE Hudson khakis. Fabric woven in Ireland. waist 19 1/4; inseam 28 1/2 (+ 2 3/4). These have a small stain on the leg, hence asking just $12.

  

9) Bill's Khakis. M1. Battleship grey. Very Good condition. Waist 19, inseam 28 3/4 (+1 3/4). Asking $25.

    

10) Bills Khakis. M1P. White. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 29 1/4 (+1 3/4) Asking just $25.

    

11) Bills Khakis M2. Waist 18; inseam 28 1/2 (+1). Asking $28.

    

12) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers in seersucker. Excellent condition! Waist 18 3/4, inseam 29 (+1 3/4). Asking just $25.

  

13) Bills Khakis M2 in seersucker. Gorgeous! Excellent condition. waist 19, inseam 3012 (+2 1/4). Asking just $28.

   

*
GROUP C: PREVIOUSLY LISTED PANTS!*

6) Land's End cords. Thick and substantial, these have a major hanger line across them, as shown, hence are only in Good condition. They are lined; the lining is scarlet, as shown under the back pocket. These would make excellent weekend trousers, and date from the heyday of Land's End when it was a real prep. supplier. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

9) Land's End cords. Very Good/Excellent condition; small white mark as shown. Size 36. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking $14.

  

11) J. Crew brown herringbone trousers. These are lovely! Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

15) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $15, or offer.

    

20) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $15 or offer.

  

23) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $18.

  

24) Charleston Twills seersucker shorts. Very Good condition. Waist 20, Inseam 8. Asking $8.

  

26) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $14.


----------



## fastfiat81

*Hamilton and Austin Reed Shirts*

I have a few shirts. Click through the links to see more photos.

2 Hamilton White Pinpoint Dress shirts. Mother of Pearl buttons. Both in perfect shape. 15-33 $20 each CONUS. 
Neck 15.0
Shoulder 17.0
PTP 19.0
Sleeve 33.0



2 Austin Reed Blue Oxford Slim fitting. Both in perfect shape. Size Medium. $15 each CONUS
Shoulder 18.0
PTP 22.0
Sleeve 35.0


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...



sbdivemaster said:


> *Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Spring And Summer!*
> 
> *All prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *$15 each; Both for $25!*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
> Round bottom; Made in Sri Lanka; 100% Cotton
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 17"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 30.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *********************************************
> *LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
> Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
> *TAGGED: Large-Tall*
> Neck: 17.5"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 34.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *$15 each; Both for $25!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Hitch

Can you shrink it A SIZE??


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hitch said:


> Can you shrink it A SIZE??


???...........


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three Summer Jackets!*

*I have some beautiful summer Ivy jackets to pass on today--including a couple of GRAIL items from Chipp and Smith's of Bermuda! To start, here are three classics from the overstuffed closets of andcounting!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) A TRAD/IVY CLASSIC! Old-School Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Union made in the USA for Brooks Brothers' old-school "346" line this beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features three patch pockets--a rare and desirable configuration--and has two button cuffs. All of the buttons are the original "346" buttons. This has a lovely lapel roll, and is a lovely lighter-weight hopsack type material. This has a single centre vent.

This does have one flaw; a small faded brown mark near the bottom of the lapel which is primarily on the interior side of the roll. Given this, this jacket is in very Good condition, ad hence is

*just $39.

Tagged a 48XL, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 34 1/4



      

*2) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

*just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*3) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 Summer Sack*

NOT to be confused with its current offerings, JAB's old-school offerings (identified by the Red label, or, for even older garments, the gold and white label), were comparable to Brooks' Ivy offerings. This jacket is no exception. A lovely poplin in versatile dark tan or light tannish brown, this is a classic 3/2 sack. Half-canvassed and half-lined this has a single centre vent, very natural shoulders, and two button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and would make a perfect summer jacket! With the exception of three small pinholes on the left sleeve cuff (as shown), this is in excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer jackets--including GRAILS!*

*I have some beautiful summer Ivy jackets to pass on today--including a couple of GRAIL items from Chipp and Smith's of Bermuda! *



As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Johnston & Murphy cotton jacket.*

This is lovely, and perfect for all seasons apart from Winter! Cut from a lovely and sturdy dark brown cotton cloth with a lovely hand, this jacket features pick stitching on the lapels and closure, a three button front, subtle darting, and four button cuffs. The brown of the cloth is complemented by the vertical blues of the half lining; this also features patch pockets and has a twin vent. In absolutely excellent condition, this jacket was likely never worn.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 30



  
     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket from Smith's of Bermuda in seafoam green*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Smith's was arguably THE best menswear store in Bermuda, being Bermuda's exclusive agents for Burberry trenchcoats, WIlliam Lockie cashmere, and Church's shoes. (All of which would always be useful in the tropics!) With Trimingham's this was one of the two flagship stores of Bermuda's front street--but both Trimingham's and Smith's are now long gone.

But occasionally clothing made for one or the other surfaces--and I have two Smith's jackets to pass on today. This one is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth is a beautiful and distinctive seafoam green, this jacket is from the "Wimbledon" collection of Raquet Club--appropriately, given Smith's British leanings. This jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined in a classic boating jacket lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It also features the eevr-desirable patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Please note that the sleeves are slightly different lengths; adjusting them would be simple, of course.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Left Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*3) GRAIL! Summer jacket in Tropical Weight Pure Silk from Smith's of Bermuda. *

This jacket shows exactly why Smith's of Bermuda was THE menswear store of that affluent island! This is GORGEOUS. Again--this is GORGEOUS! Cut from a wonderful tropical-weight silk in a beautiful and shimmering jewel green, the texture of this fabric is as wonderful as the color--beautiful, light, and slubby, as expensive silk should be. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is a beautifully complementary green. This jacket has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and a contemporary two button closure.

This jacket was barely worn; the top chest pocket is still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original spare button in the original packet. It does have a small flaw--a small brown mark on the back of the right sleeve near the cuff. This is hardly noticeable given the color and texture of the fabric, and in any case might well come out with dry cleaning. because of this flaw, though, this jacket is

*just $55, or offer. If it'll fit you, grab it--you're not likely to see another soon!

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31





   

*4) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.

This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is also in excellent condition.

*This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33





    

*5) CLASSIC Double Breasted Blazer by Aquascutum*.

This is lovely, and perfect for more formal summer events! Made in Canada for Aquascutum, this lovely jacket is in a classic navy blue wool cloth. Featuring peak lapels and the classic 6 by 2 closure button stance, this has three button cuffs, darting--as you'll need on a DB blazer--and twin vents. It is also half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42 Tall. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve:25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



      

*6) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*

This is lovely! Cut from a light summer weight cloth that was woven in Italy, this jacket is a classic small black and cream glen plaid with a berry red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent. It was Made in Italy. I have made a note to myself that there is a very small thorn hole in the back, but I cannot find this now.... However,it does have a small repair to the lining at one of the vents, as shown. Given these imperfections, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 32 1/2





      

*7) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Summer Guncheck*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lightweight wool that's eminently suitable for summer wear, the gunchecking of this jacket is subtle and perfect for a sporting summer--think the Glorious 12th in Scotland! The guncheck features striping in Royal blue, black, chestnut and forest green, on a classic dark tan base. The jacket itself is a standard contemporary two button front; half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs subtle darting, and a centre vent. It is in excellent condition, and was made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2



      

*Previously listed jackets:*

*8) BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT Ivory-Cream 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers*

The perfect Spring-Summer jacket! This is a classic 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in a wonderful ivory-cream crosshatch fabric. There's no fabric content listed, but this is likely to be a wool-silk blend. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for thre literal pinholes in the lining at the shoulders, as shown. It was Union made in the USA. This is a truly beautiful, classic, elegant jacket for the warmer months--if it's your size, grab it!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





     

*9) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*10) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $19.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*11) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $19, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



        

*12) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*13) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $22, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## CMDC

Six shirts, all in excellent condition...

Ralph Lauren Purple Label spread collar shirt
Made in Italy
Tagged 15 
Measures 15 x 32

$34 conus



















Ralph Lauren Purple Label spread collar shirt
Made in Italy
Tagged S
Measures 15 x 34

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers sport shirt
Size L

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers sport shirt
Size XL
Made in USA
$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club sport shirt
Size XL

$23 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren NWOT spread collar shirt
Tagged 17.5 XL
Measures 17.5 x 37.5

$24 conus


----------



## ATL

Bump ...



ATL said:


> Alan Flusser bespoke flannel suit. 40 R. *$185 shipped OBO*.
> 
> This is worth it if you can make it work. Ask for more pics! Send me an offer!
> 
> Jacket deets:
> Double vent
> Functional cuffs
> Full canvas and handwork everywhere, of course
> 
> Trouser deets:
> Double pleat, suspender buttons and covered side tab elastic for tightening things up a bit
> 
> P2p: hair over 21
> Waist: 20
> Sleeve: 23 ½ (functional cuffs)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist: 16.5 (no room on inside)
> Leg opening at cuff: 9
> Inseam: 32
> Cuff: 1 ¾
> 
> ------
> 
> 1960s Jos Bank tweed. 40 41 S/R *$150 shipped*
> 
> This thing is incredible. The tweed itself is amazing, and the presence of a natural shoulder and the quarter lining makes this a very light, but substantial, tweed.
> 
> 3-2 with no buttons on the sleeve (Was this a '60s thing? I don't think they've been removed.)
> Hook vent
> Fully canvassed.
> 
> Condition: There are a few minor tears in the inside lining - nothing that I'd even worry about fixing (and the tear along the bottom of the jacket gives you the ability to verify the canvassing).
> 
> MEASUREMENTS:
> 
> P2p: 21 1/4
> Waist: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> I don't know what else to say about this jacket, so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Hickey Freeman standard-cuff shirts, tagged L; they measure out to a 16/33-34. Originally retailed for $170 each, you can have all three in a lot for *$75 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Brown plaid
> Collar: 16
> Shoulder (seam to seam): 20 3/4
> Sleeve (measured from shoulder): 25 1/4 (Measures to about a 33/34 length)
> Length (from under the collar): 33 3/4
> 
> Large check
> Collar: 16
> Shoulder: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (Measures to about a 33/34 length)
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> Multi-color plaid
> Collar: 16
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (Measures to about a 33/34 length)
> Length: 33 3/4
> ​


----------



## Himself

*ATL:* could you post a close-up of the tweed in that jacket? ^^^


----------



## CMDC

Canali tan wool trousers
Reverse pleat and cuffed
Made in Italy

Waist 36; Inseam 31

***EDIT: I accidentally missed a tiny hole located 1/2way down the leg, near the seam. It's the small dot in the first picture. If someone wants these for the price of shipping, they're yours.


----------



## CMDC

Both ties 3.25" width.

Brooks Brothers XL
Lands End wool/silk

$17 conus each


----------



## imme

Posting to update that the 40R coat has been sold. There are plenty of jackets, sport coats, and accessories still available! https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1552744#post1552744


----------



## Monocle

Ok, so here they are, a couple of Spring oddities. They are not my style (or size), but perhaps someone may fancy a go at them. "Offer" just means I have nothing to compare them to, so value is whatever one is willing to spare. Thanks for checking them out.

Vintage Haspel seersucker patchwork 2 button jacket I mentioned sometime back. I took my time and tried to locate the matching pants to no avail, so either this was designed as a jacket, or as a suit the pants were orphaned out there long ago as well, much to my dismay. The issues are merely an ever-so-slight darkening at the collar, really at the fold itself and not all over the collar band,..just ever-so-slightly noticeable when you unfold it. Worth mentioning for disclosure. It could stand a spritz of Fabreze, or to hang in cedar for a few weeks, but not terribly. AND it could obviously stand to be pressed. It is a cool jacket. Blue , Cream, and Tan patchwork. It is fully lined and half-canvased. It most closely resembles a 42R, but check all specs.* W22" L31" Shoulder 18" Sleeve 25" Offer*


_*SOLD!! Thank you. *_- A vintage dandy McGregor Brolly Male 8x3 double breasted jacket with the top buttons rolled and peak lapels. Union tag, but unsure of content. It feels like cotton, or cotton/linen, or could be tropical wool. I am just unsure about it. It is indeed lightweight, though it has fully lined sides and lined cape, - unlined torso and waist. Sides fully canvased. English double vents. Single buttons at cuffs. It is a alizarin red color. A great jacket in superb shape. Just needs the right person to pair with. The size most closely resembles a 40R or possible a 40S depending. Check specs thoroughly. *W21" L30" Shoulder18" Sleeve24.5" Offer

:icon_study:
*


----------



## Dmontez

44 Long? Need a workhorse blazer? this is in great condition, but only because it could use a good dry cleaning.
I bought it here about a year ago I believe I paid a premium of 100.00 for it, but I have gained a few pounds and its just sitting in my closet taunting me now. I am asking 60.00 Shipped CONUS

*Brooks Brother Golden Fleece
Navy Hopsack King Loro Piana super 130's
Beautiful, highly sought after enamel Golden Fleece buttons
2btn notch lapel
4btn cuffs*









   

Measurements are as follows:
Shoulder: 20.25
P2P: 23.5
BOC: 31
Right Sleeve: 24
Left Sleeve: 24.25


----------



## zzdocxx

Nice stuff you guys, that seersucker patch thing, shazzam !


----------



## Bernie Zack

Hello Gentlemen. 
I am badly in need of size 36-38 belts. Would appreciate a PM if anyone has what I am looking for. Thanks, and have a wonderful day!
Also looking for inexpensive white, black, blue polo-type short sleeve shirts with a size 46 chest.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Regent blazer
Textured wool fabric
Needs one button replaced

3 button, darted, side vents

Tagged 42L

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 26
Length BoC: 32

$35 conus




























Rivetz of Boston paisley tie
Made in England
3.25" width

$15 conus


----------



## Reuben

Shoutout to GHo, shirts arrived promptly and were absolutely immaculate.


----------



## ridethecliche

Does anyone have any seersucker jackets in 40R or suits with pants that are 32x32?
Or 40R windowpane jackets?

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More drops!*

*NEW WITH TAGS SPRING/SUMMER JACKETS FROM SOUTHWICK AND COPPLEY!*

*A fraction of their original retail!*

​
This is a very rare opportunity to acquire new jackets with all of their tags attached at a fraction of their retail price! As always with my listings, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED AND INSURED SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always with my listings,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$85, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*4) STUNNING NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK JACKET in SILK TWEED!*

This jacket is simply astounding! Usually, I try to describe the patterning and colourway of the cloth, but this jacket defeats me here; it's absolutely wonderful, and has to be seen in person to be fully appreciated. I will say that the colourway and patterning are described as "tweed" on the retail tag, and that the base is a wonderful slate blue-grey, with fleckings of forest green, gorse yellow, rich cream, peat black, and berry throughout, with a lovely pinkish-taupe overcheck... This is a truly beautiful patterning and colourway! The jacket is also cut from 100% silk, and so has the wonderful richly-textured slubbiness that only expensive silk can impart. It has a wonderful hand and drape.

The cut and construction fully live up to the cloth. This is Southwick's "Dorset" model, and is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark granite colourway. It is a standard two-button front model, with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. All of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and this has its full complement of tags; all the interior tags are intact, as are all of the retail tags. This is genuinely new, unworn, and with tags. It was Union Made in the USA.

Owing to its colourway, this could easily be used as a four season jacket. It's absolutely beautiful, and in mint condition.

Original retail:* $695*
My asking price: *$85, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 46R; this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2







      

*5) GORGEOUS! NEW WITH TAGS SILK/WOOL JACKET FROM COPPLEY. FULLY CANVASSED, PICK STITCHING.*

This is wonderful! First, the cloth that this jacket is cut from has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape, being cut from a blend of 55% silk and 45% wool; this is a wonderfully versatile jacket that's suitable for all seasons apart from winter. The colourway and patterning and also wonderfully luxurious, being a beautiful and refined miniature patterning in silvery-blue-grey; this is an exceptionally elegant cloth.

The cut and construction of this jacket are also luxurious. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a complementary and luxurious blue. The lining features pick stitching throughout its seams. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. The cuffs feature four kissing buttons. This jacket is New, With Tags; the two lower exterior pockets are still based shut, and this jacket features its original basting on the cuffs and across the shoulders. This jacket was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

This jacket retains all of its original tags, including its removeable retail tags.

Original retail: *$745*
My asking price: *$85, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each; 2 for $35!*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*
***********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End White Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; bright white!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5x 33*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each; 2 for $35!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Barnavelt

Many props to DoghouseReilly, who saw my plea for a khaki cotton suit and responded with a very generous offer on not one but two cotton suits. One khaki, one olive, both in my size as made by Corbin. Truly one of the best exchanges I have had on the exchange.


----------



## CMDC

New With Tags Santorelli trousers
Made in Italy
Single reverse pleat
Unhemmed

38 waist; 37 inches of inseam to hem

$42 conus




























Bergdorf Goodman blue mini-gingham bd shirt
Made in Italy
Tagged L
Measures 16 x 35.5

$23 conus



















Leather Man belt in unused condition--no creasing to the leather
Size 44

$20 conus



















Lands End forest green silk knit tie in like new condition
Made in Italy

$18 conus


----------



## dschmidt13

Suits/Blazers:

PRL/Corneliani Suit 42R 100% cotton. $125


Aquascutum ~42R. $35


Orvis blazer 46R. $30



Peter Millar Navy blazer 46R w/ BB gold buttons, dual vent. Offer.


BB suit 39R, olive color w/ orange windowpane, single vent $50


Southwick suit 40R Navy w/ pinstripes, single vent. $75












Shoes: 

AE Maxfield in great condition 9.5D. $40



AE Chester 11AA. $40




Florsheim 9.5B ankle boots $35






Ties: 
Left to right
 
Offer! 
Kuhlman, 5x RT BoC, NWT Burberry London


Canali (Thick!), EZ, 2x BB


Pants: 

Kuhlman (made in Italy) FF dress pants uncuffed, chocolate brown, 39" waist. $40


Orvis signature collection corduroys, leather piping, 36. $35


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with some drops...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Very Lightweight Fabric - Great For Spring And Summer!*

*$18 each; Both for $32!*

*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 >$18*

*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*$18 each; Both for $32!*

*********************************************************
*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Chinos in Red - Size 38*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

********************************************************
*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $18 > $15*
I paid $20 on feeBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

********************************************************
*Sport Coats are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. No moth nibbles, holes, tears, etc.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988. This is the companion to the sport coat below.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

*********************************************
*Palm Beach for Bob Kildee Maroon Blazer*

Bob Kildee Clothing has been located in Camarillo, CA for almost 60 years - making it our
local old-school men's shop - one of the few left in SoCal.


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Looks barely worn - maybe cleaned once before GW...?
2BT Darted; Single vent; 4 button sleeve; Fully lined; Patch side pockets w/flaps
Made in USA; Wool (No content tag, but burn test indicates wool)
*TAGGED: N/A*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 20.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25" +1"
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

********************************************************
*Great for The Spring!

All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Based on tag size vs. measurements, I'm thinking this
has shrunk a bit - still makes a nice medium size sweater!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Yellow Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good Condition*; Small flaw on back - see pics
It's not a snag or hole, just looks like the knit is off a bit...
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Monocle

Special thanks to my clothing Spirit Animal, Rueben - for the Dunn & Co. Jacket and lagniappe. I only hope my trade comes close to equalling the quality..

*CLAIMED. *Nice vintage textured wool patch pocket rolled 3 button. Green with heavy metallic gold buttons. Union tag, but no maker. Narrowish notch lapels. Single vent. Modest swelled edges. Very thin pad at shoulders. Locker loop. Close to 39R or 40R depending. Check measurements. No holes. No smoke. *W21" L30.5" Shoulder17.5" Sleeve24" *Extra buttons in plastic in breast pocket.



AAaaaaaaand, this spiffy little winged lion, (some might say Gryphon) or possibly "dragon" from Ben Silver. It's not perfect. Need's dry cleaning for a stain and small scuff at the very tip. But overall 8/10 in current state. Cool tie. 59" x 3 1/4" *$12.00*


Trad Sportsman's Vintage USA made Altoona PA Saf-T-Bak bird game vest. NOS with hang tag. Green Leafy Foliage camo. Game pouch. Sized XL. Measures 25" wide and 26" long. Has all original store tags. *$25.00
*
:icon_study:


----------



## Dmontez

Make me an offer, also open to trades in 46R, and 11d, or E.



Dmontez said:


> 44 Long? Need a workhorse blazer? this is in great condition, but only because it could use a good dry cleaning.
> I bought it here about a year ago I believe I paid a premium of 100.00 for it, but I have gained a few pounds and its just sitting in my closet taunting me now. I am asking 60.00 Shipped CONUS
> 
> *Brooks Brother Golden Fleece
> Navy Hopsack King Loro Piana super 130's
> Beautiful, highly sought after enamel Golden Fleece buttons
> 2btn notch lapel
> 4btn cuffs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> Shoulder: 20.25
> P2P: 23.5
> BOC: 31
> Right Sleeve: 24
> Left Sleeve: 24.25


----------



## AshScache

Haven't had a chance to post in a while, but I've got some special items to pass along today. Shipping, as always, included in CONUS. Paypal personal payment preferred.

1) Ties:

I don't usually thrift ties, but these are all winners. Take them for $12 each.




2) Norm Thompson "escape from the ordinary" seersucker jacket. Approx 44R. 3 patch pockets, fully lined. Really fun jacket.

P2P: 23"
Length: 31"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"




Asking $60, but make me an offer.

3) Brooks Brothers "brooksknit" 3/2 roll blazer WITH 3 patch pockets and GOLDEN FLEECE BUTTONS! 2 button cuffs, barely lined. GREAT JACKET! APPROX 41/42

P2P: 22"
Length: 30"
Sleeve: 24.75"
Shoulder: 18.25"







Asking $75 for this double grail item!

4) Paul Frederick linen trousers. 

Waist: 16.5"
Inseam: 28.5"
Outseam: 38"





Asking $20.

5) old school JAB made in USA Grey herringbone tweed suit. 3 button front, 2 button cuffs, 1/2 lined. Flat front, uncuffed trousers. Really great suit. Wrong season but couldn't leave it behind. Approx 44R jacket, 40" x 31 trousers

P2P: 23.5"
Length: 30.25"
Sleeve: 24"
Shoulders: 19.25"

Waist: 20"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 41.5"

Asking $75 for this awesome suit.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## immanuelrx

Why is nothing in my size! So much good clothing, but nothing that would fit!


----------



## Reuben

$15 each, southern proper silk, T&A silk, C&G silk, unknown cotton.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining Spring/Summer jackets!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) Johnston & Murphy cotton jacket.*

This is lovely, and perfect for all seasons apart from Winter! Cut from a lovely and sturdy dark brown cotton cloth with a lovely hand, this jacket features pick stitching on the lapels and closure, a three button front, subtle darting, and four button cuffs. The brown of the cloth is complemented by the vertical blues of the half lining; this also features patch pockets and has a twin vent. In absolutely excellent condition, this jacket was likely never worn.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 30



  
     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket from Smith's of Bermuda in seafoam green*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Smith's was arguably THE best menswear store in Bermuda, being Bermuda's exclusive agents for Burberry trenchcoats, WIlliam Lockie cashmere, and Church's shoes. (All of which would always be useful in the tropics!) With Trimingham's this was one of the two flagship stores of Bermuda's front street--but both Trimingham's and Smith's are now long gone.

But occasionally clothing made for both surfaces--and I have two Smith's jackets to pass on today. This one is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth is a beautiful and distinctive seafoam green, this jacket is from the "Wimbledon" collection of Raquet Club--appropriately, given Smith's British leanings. This jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined in a classic boating jacket lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It also features the eevr-desirable patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Please note that the sleeves are slightly different lengths; adjusting them would be simple, of course.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Left Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*4) GRAIL! Summer jacket in Tropical Weight Pure Silk from Smith's of Bermuda. *

This jacket shows exactly why Smith's of Bermuda was THE menswear store of that affluent island! This is GORGEOUS. Again--this is GORGEOUS! Cut from a wonderful tropical-weight silk in a beautiful and shimmering jewel green, the texture of this fabric is as wonderful as the color--beautiful, light, and slubby, as expensive silk should be. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is a beautifully complementary green. This jacket has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and a contemporary two button closure.

This jacket was barely worn; the top chest pocket is still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original spare button in the original packet. It does have a small flaw--a small brown mark on the back of the right sleeve near the cuff. This is hardly noticeable given the color and texture of the fabric, and in any case might well come out with dry cleaning. because of this flaw, though, this jacket is

*just $42, or offer. If it'll fit you, grab it--you're not likely to see another soon!

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31





    

*5) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.

This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is also in excellent condition.

*This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33





    

*6) CLASSIC Double Breasted Blazer by Aquascutum*.

This is lovely, and perfect for more formal summer events! Made in Canada for Aquascutum, this lovely jacket is in a classic navy blue wool cloth. Featuring peak lapels and the classic 6 by 2 closure button stance, this has three button cuffs, darting--as you'll need on a DB blazer--and twin vents. It is also half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42 Tall. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve:25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



      

*7) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*

This is lovely! Cut from a light summer weight cloth that was woven in Italy, this jacket is a classic small black and cream glen plaid with a berry red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent. It was Made in Italy. I have made a note to myself that there is a very small thorn hole in the back, but I cannot find this now.... However,it does have a small repair to the lining at one of the vents, as shown. Given these imperfections, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 32 1/2





      

*9) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

*just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*11) BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT Ivory-Cream 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers*

The perfect Spring-Summer jacket! This is a classic 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in a wonderful ivory-cream crosshatch fabric. There's no fabric content listed, but this is likely to be a wool-silk blend. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for thre literal pinholes in the lining at the shoulders, as shown. It was Union made in the USA. This is a truly beautiful, classic, elegant jacket for the warmer months--if it's your size, grab it!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





     

*12) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*13) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $15.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*14) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $16, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



        

*15) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*16) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## JackFlash

*Alden Full Strap Slip-On Color Nr. 8 Shell Cordovan, 10.5 B/D - SOLD! [Please click here for more pictures!]
*
Uppers are in good condition except for _small_ crack on the side of one of the straps. Heels have some wear as well as toe of right sole. Soles are solid. Please see detailed pictures for more insight into condition!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on many remaining*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*GROUP 1*:

1) Brooks Brothers Irish linen. Excellent condition! Size 36/32. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam 32 (+2 1/2). Asking $24.

   

2) GTH lime green shorts. No fabric content, but likely a linen/cotton blend. Small rusty spot on hem, hence Very Good condition. Waist: 17 1/4. Asking just $12.

   

3) Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton light yellow shorts. These have a brownish water stain on one thigh, as shown; hence Acceptable condition, and so just $6! Waist 17 1/2.

   

6) Ralph Lauren Wool/Cashmere blend trousers. Featuring pick stitching on the interior of the waistband, these have been cuffed, and hence are in very Good condition. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/2; inseam 28 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $18.

     

7) TRAD/IVY Grail! Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. THE Classic, these have weathered to the highly desirable shade of coral pink. These are in excellent condition; lovely, sturdy, and beautifully faded. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $23, or offer. Size 38/30. Waist: 18 1/2, inseam 27 1/2.

   

8) LL Bean jeans. Lovely and sturdy! Size 36/32. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 31 1/2, Asking just $16.

    

9) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Size 36/32. Waist 17; inseam 30 (+ 2 1/2). Excellent condition! Asking just $18.

  

11) Polo khakis. Size 40/32. Waist 20, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 1/2). Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

   

12) Brooks Brothers 346 khakis. Excellent condition! Size 33/32. Waist 16 1/2, inseam 30 1/4. Asking just $14.

  

13) Polo Madras shorts. Size 32. Waist 16 1/2. Excellent condition! Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 2:*

1) Berle Patchwork Madras shorts. From one of the most traditional of American trouser makers! Excellent condition. Pleated front. Waist: 19 1/4. Asking just $20.



2) Majer summer trousers. Beautiful! Almost certainly linen. made in the USA. Size 38R. Rare and very desirable! Waist 19; inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Pleated front. Asking $25.

  

4) J. Press summer trousers. Made in the USA. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/4. Inseam 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 /34 cuffs. Excellent condition. No fabric content, but almost certainly lightweight wool. Asking just $25.

   

5) Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool. Beautiful, seersucker-style trousers. Excellent condition. Waist 19 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+3). Asking $25.

  

6) Bill's Khakis M2 in 100% linen! GORGEOUS! Waist 18 1/2, inseam 28 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $25.

    

7) Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 28 1/2 (+ 2 3/4). Asking $20.

  

9) Bill's Khakis. M1. Battleship grey. Very Good condition. Waist 19, inseam 28 3/4 (+1 3/4). Asking $23.

    

10) Bills Khakis. M1P. White. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 29 1/4 (+1 3/4) Asking just $22.

    

11) Bills Khakis M2. Waist 18; inseam 28 1/2 (+1). Asking $24.

    

12) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers in seersucker. Excellent condition! Waist 18 3/4, inseam 29 (+1 3/4). Asking just $23.

  

13) Bills Khakis M2 in seersucker. Gorgeous! Excellent condition. waist 19, inseam 3012 (+2 1/4). Asking just $24.

   

*
GROUP C: PREVIOUSLY LISTED PANTS!*

6) Land's End cords. Thick and substantial, these have a major hanger line across them, as shown, hence are only in Good condition. They are lined; the lining is scarlet, as shown under the back pocket. These would make excellent weekend trousers, and date from the heyday of Land's End when it was a real prep. supplier. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

9) Land's End cords. Very Good/Excellent condition; small white mark as shown. Size 36. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking $12.

  

11) J. Crew brown herringbone trousers. These are lovely! Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $10.

   

15) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $15, or offer.

    

20) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $15 or offer.

  

23) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $18.

  

26) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $14.


----------



## vinylacademics

been a while. recent-ish stuff. offers welcome on all, so feel free to PM me!

ties: $10 each/$16 for 2. Shipped.


















Shirts: $20 each shipped.

Vintage JAB. 15.5 x 33










BB Made in USA 16 x 35










BB Made in USA 16 - 5...no idea what this means but measures out 34.5"










Robert Talbott 15 x33










Viyella size XL. 80% cotton/20% wool










Viyella size XL. 80% cotton/20% wool










BB flat-front corduroy pants. Size 36x32. $25 shipped










Vineyard Vines flat-front chinos. Size 36x30. $25 shipped










more stuff to come later. thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a slew of beautiful ties to pass on today, as well as bowties and cravats, from makers such as Chipp, J. Press, Ben Silver, The Andover Shop, Brooks Brothers, and more--all from the overstuffed closets of straw sandals and Ekphrastic!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*

​
1) Bert Pulitizer. All silk, excellent condition. 3 3/4". $12.

 

2) Huntington. Al silk, excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $13

 

3) J. Press. Made in Ireland. All silk. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $18.

 

4) Robert Talbott for The Tartan Corner. Hand sewn. Shropshire Light Infantry regimental. Excellent condition, except that the tag noting the affiliation is off on one side. 3 1/4". $15.

 

5) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $16.

 

6) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

7) Huntington. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 3/4". $13

 

8) Jos. A Bank. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $8.

 

9) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $12.

 

10) Brooks Brothers. Woven in England; made in the USA. ALl silk. Excellent. 3 3/4". $15.

 

*GROUP B: EMBLEMATICS AND MORE!*

​1) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $20

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

2) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/2". $16

   

3) J. Press The Burlington Knot. 80/20 silk/polyester. Excellent condition. 4". $18.

   

4) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $14.

  

5) J. Press Pigs tie. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $22.

   

6) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. Racquets and ball. All silk; woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/4" $20.

  

7) Polo paisley. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12.

 

8) Brooks Brothers; all wool. Hand made in the USA. Beautiful! 4". Just $18.

 

9) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $8.

  

*GROUP C: WOOLS, SILKS, VINTAGE & MORE!*

​
1) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch. GORGEOUS! 3 1/2" by 46 1/4". Excellent condition; all wool tartan. $15.

 

2) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch. GORGEOUS! 3 1/4" by 48". Excellent condition; all wool tartan. $15.

 

3) XMI. ALl silk; excellent. 3 3/8". $12.

 

4) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $15.

 

5) Chipp. ALl silk; woven in England. Excellent except for some minor disbalance at the end of the blade. 4". $15.

 


6) Scappino; made for Princeton University Store. All silk. Some minor discoloration on lining, and store label is off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

7) The English Sports SHop of Bermuda. Made in England. All silk; excellent. 3 1/2". $14

  

8) Vintage Palm Beach. Likely cotton. Four fold construction. VERY faint brown mark on blade. 2 7/8" by 52". $8.

 

9) VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS! Cotton. Very Good condition. 3 1/4" by 51". $12

 

10) LIKELY 1940s! VERY VINTAGE Abercrombie and Fitch wool tie. EXCELLENT condition! 3 3/8" by 45 1/4". Asking just $25--this is exceptionally rare!

 

*GROUP D: BOWTIES and CRAVATS!*

​
1) RARE! Vintage all cotton cravat Made in England for Trimingham's of Bermuda. Excellent. $18.

  

2) Cravat by Unknown Maker. Likely silk. Excellent condition. $12.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Bowtie. Excellent condition. $16.

 

4) Vintage all silk bowtie. Very Good condition. $10.

 

5) Vintage bow tie. Likely silk. Excellent condition. $10.

 

6) Vintage bowtie by Cardinal Neckwear of New york. Likely silk. $10.


----------



## Reuben

Gone!


----------



## maximar

*Allen Edmonds McGraw penny loafers 9eee/wide*

For sale is a barely worn pair of Allen Edmonds McGraw dress penny loafers size 9eee/wide. Check out the soles! These are made on the 4 last. They are first quality and not seconds so these can be sent for AEs recrafting in the future. There is nothing wrong with them except for obvious creases which is normal bec. I wore them a few times. I have several pairs of shoes (most especially AE) and these are my least worn. They are my only pair of AE loafers and I like lace-ups better. These come from a smoke, pet, and funk-free home. They were always kept in a box. I can give you the cedar shoe trees if you add $11. Asking price is $90 shipped CONUS. Please know your size bec. I do not accept returns. Please PM for any questions. I can send more pictures. This only allows 2 at a time[SIZE]


----------



## Chevo

*Alden For BB Cap toe Bluchers 11.5 B/D*

Folks, I have the following available for trade (Seller's description): "Alden For BB Cap toe Bluchers 11.5 B/D These are beautiful, very little use, always stored with trees, soles and heels havent seen much use." I would like a pair of AE's in 10.5 D, preferably Park Avenue Captoe. For those who are interested, please PM me with your email address so that I can send some photos your way. As stated by the reputable seller I got them from on this forum, these shoes are in outstanding condition. Unfortunately, they do not fit me and I would like to trade them. Thanks!


----------



## Monocle

For a smaller trad. Vintage striped tweed 3 button sack from Al Baskin, Joliet IL (Cass & Ottawa Store), the predecessor to Mark Shale clothiers. Probably 60's. Predominantly green with stripes of teal and red. Sized 38S. Union Tag. Client tag sewn in at collar. 2 button cuffs. Nicely swelled edges. Fully lined at sides and cape. Unlined at torso and tails. No issues. No smoke. *W20" L29.5" Shoulders 17" Sleeve23"* 
*$29.00 US, HI, AK, PR
*

:icon_study: 46RJacket/40x32Trouser/10.5E Shoes/59"Ties


----------



## wacolo

$28--->$25 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/
Waist 36 +.75"
Outseam top of waistband 41
Inseam 31 +1"

$18-->$16 PRL Patch Madras Short Sleeve Shirt XL Clean all over. Sized as an XL Chest 28" , shoulders 22"
https://postimg.org/image/wuzkcv8xf/

$15-->$12 Christys of London Reversible Bucket Hat Large Tan, Green, Orange and Burgandy Tweed on one side and Olive Moleskin on the other. Clean all over.

https://postimg.org/image/tpslhd4vn/ https://postimg.org/image/rcf943fub/

$24--->$21 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD Pinpoint Cotton. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack flannel blazer
Made in USA
Tagged 44R
Needs one sleeve button replaced

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 26 +2

$42 conus




























J McLaughlin sport shirt
Size L
Measures 17 x 35

$22 conus



















Robert Talbott (3.5") $18, Etro (3.75") $20, Polo Ralph Lauren wool (4") $18 ties



















Alan Flusser for Saks self tipped ties--not your average Flusser. Made in Italy These are really nice. 3.75" width. $20 conus each
That's a shadow on the tie on left in picture #1


----------



## mu2482

Gentlemen - for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds Patriot loafers in brown. Beautiful shape with the exception of some idiot who ran the sale writing "
55" on the bottom for an unknown reason. I would say they are in very good to excellent condition. These are a 9D, and tried as I might to wear them, they're simply too tight for me. Shoe trees not included. Shipped to you for, shall we say, $80? **I'm traveling abroad starting this Friday, so if they don't sell by Wednesday or so I'll just try when I get back.**


----------



## mu2482

*Additional photos of the Patriots*


----------



## mu2482

*JAB Signature Gold 41R*







Hello all. This is a beautiful suit that I'm selling because it no longer fits. It was worn less than 5 times, last worn at my wedding, and is only approximately a year old. This is a beautiful Charcoal Birdseye, incredibly soft beautiful fabric. From their signature gold line, this is Super 120's fabric and is their top of the line. This is 2-button, with pleated and cuffed pants. Jacket is a 41R. The pants would be approximately a 35 X 29 but can be let out in both regards. The exact suit is selling for $429 today at the store. I'm attaching a description from the website. This is a gorgeous suit in perfect condition. 

"Year-round fabric has fluid drape and rich hand, center-vent jacket for classic styling, sleeves constructed for the addition of custom working buttonholes, tailored shoulders and pick-stitched detailing and premier jacquard signature Bemberg lining. Half-canvas chest piece and padded lapels."

I'm generally not a huge fan of some of their stuff, but this suit caught my eye and I bought it and really loved it, still do in fact. Yours for $85 shipped, OBO.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Rancourt for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan Boat Shoe. Retail $598. *9D* $275.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining shirts--offers welcome!*

*I have lots of beautiful summer shirts to pass on today, including madras, dress shirts, polos, and more, from such makers as Lacoste, Brooks Brothers, Turnbull & Asser, and more!*



*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!​*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers*​*!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP A:*

1) Paul Stuart. A beautiful shirt, with a lovely herringbone weave. fabric loomed in Italy. Size 16-35. Excellent condition. Asking just $20.

  

4) Turnbull & Asser. Contrast collar and cuffs. Cut from Sea Island Cotton. Made in England. French cuffs. In beautiful condition, except that the top button has become detached and needs to be re-attached. (It's included.) Size 16. Just $16.

   

5) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $20.

  

6) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $20.

  

7) Paul Stuart. A wonderful shade of coral! Size 16-L. Excellent condition. Made in Canada. Asking just $19.

  

9) Turnbull & Asser. Made in England. Absolutely gorgeous! French cuffs. Sea island Cotton. Excellent condition. Size 16. Asking just $24.

   

*GROUP B:*

1) Club Room madras. A beautiful shirt! Size M. Short sleeves. Chest: 22 1/4. Asking just $16.

  

3) Madras by Kabat, one of the long-gone regional trad stores of Ivy-league New Jersey. Excellent condition. Short sleeves. Size M. Chest 22 3/4. Asking just $15.

  

4) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

5) McLaughlin check shirt. From the insanely overpriced preppy store in Princeton. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest 24; sleeve 36 1/4. Asking just $16.

   

6) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth check shirt. Size 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Just $16.

    

8) Orvis fishing/hiking shirt. This is lovely! Two bellows shirt pockets, one epaulette on the shoulder, orvis tab under pocket. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25, sleeve c. 35 1/2. Asking just $15.

     

9) Ralph Lauren Marlowe plaid shirt. Excellent condition! Size M. Chest 23, sleeve 33. Asking just $16.

   

10) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Patchwork madras shirt. Absolutely beautiful condition! Blake model. Size L. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $20.

   

11) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $12. Chest: 20 1/2.

  

12) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $18.

   

14) British khaki Madras. A beautiful shirt in lovely sepia toned tea rose pink! Size XL, but more like a Medium/Small. Chest: 21 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

15) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $12.

  

*GROUP C:*

1) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $20.

  

2) Ralph Lauren Purple Label blue and white striped casual summer dress shirt. Size L. Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve c. 34 3/4. Excellent condition. Made in Italy. Asking just $24.

  

3) Hawkings Mill Madras popover. Beautiful! Size L. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking $18.

  

5) Paul Simon madras shirt. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 24. Asking just $14.

  

6) GANT Madras shirt. Size L. This has a small stain by the tail, as shown, hence just $10. Chest: 23 1/4.

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/tweedydon007/th_DSC00672_zpsb7835ce9.jpg[/IMG]


7) GRAIL! Orvis patchwork madras. Size L. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. Chest: 22. Asking just $19.

  

8) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $14.

  

*GROUP 1: Sizes 15.5. 16, 16.5*

15) Brooks Brothers 16-34. A beautiful lilac stripe! Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 2: Sizes 16.5, 17, 17.5*

21) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $12.

  

22) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $8.

  

24) TM Lewin. 16.5. MADE IN ENGLAND. French cuffs. This dates from when Lewin was aspiring to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Excellent condition. Asking $18.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $12.

  

27) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $14.



31) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$12.

  

32) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $12.

  

33) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $10.

    

*GROUP 3: VIYELLA! LORO PIANA! First Set of Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L and XL.*

46) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

47) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $11.

   

48) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $12.

  

49) LLBean red flannel. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.33. Asking just $10.

  

*50) STUNNING LORO PIANA CASUAL SHIRT!* This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully soft fabric that's a perfect shade of soft green, this has Mother or Pearl buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition. MADE IN ITALY. Tagged "46", this measures: chest: 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31 1/2. Asking just $20, or offer, for this little gem!

    

52) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $10.

  

54) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $10.

  

55) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $12.

   

*56) ORIGINAL VIYELLA for Alan Royce of Princeton.* This is cut from the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool/cotton, which i believe is no longer made. This shirt was Made for Alan Royce of Princeton, a rival to Langrock and The English Shop. It's in excellent condition, except for the interior tag being off on one side. Asking just $20 for this lovely rarity! Chest: 21, sleeve 31.

   

58) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 4: Sizes 16.5.*

66) Brooks Brothers. White, straight collar. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $15.

  

67) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $12

  

68) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $12.

  

*GROUP 5: More Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L*

78) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $12.

 

83) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $9.

 

85) Land's End Plaid shirt. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 36. Asking $10.

  

86) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $11.

  

*GROUP 6: Sizes BB4, 15.5, 16, 16.5, 17.5, 18. RARE Black Fleece and Tab collar shirts from Brooks Brothers!*

89) Brooks Brothers white. 16-34. Slim fit, non iron. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

90) Nautica 15.5-32/33. Very Good condition. Pale yellow. $9.

  

92) Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

93) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

94) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $10.

  

95) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $11.

  

99) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

100) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $11.

  

104) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $10.

  

*GROUP 7: More Casual shirts! Sizes S, M, L, XL, 3XL*

107) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $11.

 

108) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

 

111) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $8.

  

112) OshKosh buffalo plaid shirt. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

113) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

114) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $9.

  

115) LLB Red Plaid shirt. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 35. Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $9

 

118) Pendleton cord shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Elbow patches. MADE IN USA. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 34. Asking $10.

   

119) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $10.

 

120) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $10.

  

122) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $11.

 

124) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 8: Casual and Dress shirts--Huntsman of Savile Row, Charvet, and more! Sizes M, L, 16, 17, 17.5*

127) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

128) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

130) J. Crew gingham. 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve 35. Asking just $10.

  

131) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

135) Brooks Brothers striped shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $11.

   

136) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $11.

   

139) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $10.

  

*GROUP 9: FORMAL SHIRTS*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

144) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

147) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.

 

*AND YET MORE!!*

1) Ike Behar. Made in Canada. 16.5-34. Excellent condition. $12

  

2) Ike Behar. 16.5 R. Excellent condition. French cuffs. $12.

  

3) LL Bean. 17-33. Made in USA. Very Good condition. $10.

  

4) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $14.

 

5) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $22.

  

6) LL Bean. XL-Reg. Chest: 25 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 30 1/2. Excellent condition. $14.

 

8) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $10.

  

10) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $13.

 

14) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $14.

  

15) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $15.

 

16) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $10.

 

17) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN TH USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $15

  

18) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $20,

 

20) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $14.

 

22) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $18.

  

24) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $8.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Hanover #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers
> Made in USA
> Size 9.5 D/B
> Full heels and little wear to soles
> 
> $100 conus


----------



## bigwordprof

Anyone care to make an offer on a collection of six NWT Brooks must-iron USA OCBD in 15.5-34 and 15-34 slim? I'm thinking it's time for them to go to ebay. I have the shirts listed below. PM me if interested. Also, the 346 tags are often used at the clearance center in Garland, NC. It is a mainline BB shirt.
_
15.5-34: ecru, blue, white_
_15-34: blue stripe, pink, yellow
_


----------



## drlivingston

I would like to give a major thank you to 32rollandrock for an outstanding pair of moccasins that are even better than anticipated! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Himself

^^^If only they were _16_-34!


----------



## hardline_42

For sale:

Patagonia Stand-Up shorts, size 32, 7" inseam.

I bought these during the winter while I was in the process of losing weight (mistake) and wore them twice before they were too big on me. These are in perfect condition. Asking $40 shipped.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lands End extra-long Madras tie
Made in USA
3.25" by 64"

Asking $18 or offer


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Three Charvet point collar dress shirts in excellent condition
> All measure 15 x 33
> Dark blue stripe; Light blue stripe; mini-check
> Barrel cuff
> Made in France
> 
> $26 conus each


----------



## Monocle

*CLAIMED *JCP Towncraft Shetland. Couldn't pass on it because it is in fact a very nice lightweight "100% virgin" shetland in pretty much perfect condition. And the color is different, which I like. Brown with gold-ish threads, which gives it a kind of bronze look. Very good eye appeal. Very nice texture and nicely taut with good collar. *Sized SMALL. W19" L23" Sleeve31" 
*

*AVAILABLE* Woolrich Fair Isle in oatmeal with green, taupe and deep red. Excellent condition. No content tag, but it is either all wool , or 85/15. Tight collar, Unsized but close to MEDIUM. *W20" L24" Sleeve32" unrolled $16.00
*


----------



## swb120

*Allen Edmonds shoes*

Up for sale are two pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes:

1) *Lovely AE burgundy balmoral cap toe, "Byron" model, sz 8E*, calfskin, leather soles, in excellent condition. Asking *$75 shipped *CONUS.


   

2) *Like new AE burgundy beefroll loafers, "Kenwood" model, sz 12D*, handsewn, calfskin, in outstanding condition. Retail for $225. Asking *$75 shipped *CONUS.


----------



## jfkemd

CCC Madras
hardly any wear.
no holes noted on inspection
very good condition
Size:
Shoulders: 18
armpits: 22
sleeves: 25.5
length BOC: 31
$45 shipped CONUS




Orvis Baracuta Style Jacket
very good condition
no tears or holes noted on inspection
Size: L
$35 shipped Conus only





Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack
fully lined
no holes or tears
very good condition
some wear noted on leather wrapped buttons
$40 shipped Conus
Size:
shoulders: 19.5
armpits:21.5
sleeves: 25
length BOC: 30



BB Country Club Shirt
Size: M
Made in USA
no holes, tears or signs of wear
mark on label and area above it--not seen from outside 
$20 shipped Conus




PM if with any questions


----------



## sbdivemaster

jfkemd said:


> CCC Madras
> hardly any wear.
> no holes noted on inspection
> very good condition
> Size:
> Shoulders: 18
> armpits: 22
> sleeves: 25.5
> length BOC: 31
> $45 shipped CONUS


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm still looking for a seersucker suit or jacket (blue/white stripes). 40R jacket (18.5 shoulders, 21 chest, 25 sleeves, 31ish length) and 31x32ish pants!

Also madras blazers in 40R.

Shoes: 8E/8.5D for most AE's and other brands. Looking for shoes and boots at this point. 

And this may be a stretch, but if anyone has a schott perfecto in 38 or 40 that they're selling (118 in 38, 618 or 418 in 40) then let me know!

Thank you!


----------



## Himself

Again -- some nice new JDs. If no one bites I may cut them down into shorts!



Himself said:


> *New Jack Donnelly Slim Fit 32W x 28.5L
> *
> After I just got them today. They do look new, but are definitely not 30" inseam as advertised. They measure about 28.5". Too short for me!
> 
> Before contacting the seller, I thought I might offer them here, for my cost plus an extra six bucks for USPS Priority to you -- *$52* -- a great deal for brand new JDs.


----------



## Dmontez

Last chance before it goes to feebay.



Dmontez said:


> 44 Long? Need a workhorse blazer? this is in great condition, but only because it could use a good dry cleaning.
> I bought it here about a year ago I believe I paid a premium of 100.00 for it, but I have gained a few pounds and its just sitting in my closet taunting me now. I am asking 60.00 Shipped CONUS
> 
> *Brooks Brother Golden Fleece
> Navy Hopsack King Loro Piana super 130's
> Beautiful, highly sought after enamel Golden Fleece buttons
> 2btn notch lapel
> 4btn cuffs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> Shoulder: 20.25
> P2P: 23.5
> BOC: 31
> Right Sleeve: 24
> Left Sleeve: 24.25


----------



## sbdivemaster

ridethecliche said:


> I'm still looking for ... *Also madras blazers in 40R*...
> 
> Thank you!


Look right above your OP - that's about as trad as it gets.


----------



## ATL

Britches of Georgetown, made in England by Loake (ahhh! the horror!).

U.S. sizing 9 D, but fits a tad narrow; not a lot, though. $95 CONUS.



You can faintly see some "staining" on the toes 



but the shoes are in excellent condition


(the other sole is in similarly awesome shape; don't know why I only took a pic with one)


----------



## ridethecliche

sbdivemaster said:


> Look right above your OP - that's about as trad as it gets.


Shoulders and likely arm holes are too small. 18.5 is a good fit, any smaller and it'll be smaller especially since I'm putting on muscle there!


----------



## sbdivemaster

ridethecliche said:


> Shoulders and likely arm holes are too small. 18.5 is a good fit, any smaller and it'll be smaller especially since I'm putting on muscle there!


Crap. I was hoping someone would remove the temptation...


----------



## jfkemd

The madras coat and the blue Orvis coat have been claimed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) Johnston & Murphy cotton jacket.*

This is lovely, and perfect for all seasons apart from Winter! Cut from a lovely and sturdy dark brown cotton cloth with a lovely hand, this jacket features pick stitching on the lapels and closure, a three button front, subtle darting, and four button cuffs. The brown of the cloth is complemented by the vertical blues of the half lining; this also features patch pockets and has a twin vent. In absolutely excellent condition, this jacket was likely never worn.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 30



  
     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket from Smith's of Bermuda in seafoam green*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Smith's was arguably THE best menswear store in Bermuda, being Bermuda's exclusive agents for Burberry trenchcoats, WIlliam Lockie cashmere, and Church's shoes. (All of which would always be useful in the tropics!) With Trimingham's this was one of the two flagship stores of Bermuda's front street--but both Trimingham's and Smith's are now long gone.

But occasionally clothing made for both surfaces--and I have two Smith's jackets to pass on today. This one is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth is a beautiful and distinctive seafoam green, this jacket is from the "Wimbledon" collection of Raquet Club--appropriately, given Smith's British leanings. This jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined in a classic boating jacket lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It also features the eevr-desirable patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Please note that the sleeves are slightly different lengths; adjusting them would be simple, of course.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Left Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*4) GRAIL! Summer jacket in Tropical Weight Pure Silk from Smith's of Bermuda. *

This jacket shows exactly why Smith's of Bermuda was THE menswear store of that affluent island! This is GORGEOUS. Again--this is GORGEOUS! Cut from a wonderful tropical-weight silk in a beautiful and shimmering jewel green, the texture of this fabric is as wonderful as the color--beautiful, light, and slubby, as expensive silk should be. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is a beautifully complementary green. This jacket has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and a contemporary two button closure.

This jacket was barely worn; the top chest pocket is still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original spare button in the original packet. It does have a small flaw--a small brown mark on the back of the right sleeve near the cuff. This is hardly noticeable given the color and texture of the fabric, and in any case might well come out with dry cleaning. because of this flaw, though, this jacket is

*just $35, or offer. If it'll fit you, grab it--you're not likely to see another soon!

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31





    

*5) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.

This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is also in excellent condition.

*This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33





    

*6) CLASSIC Double Breasted Blazer by Aquascutum*.

This is lovely, and perfect for more formal summer events! Made in Canada for Aquascutum, this lovely jacket is in a classic navy blue wool cloth. Featuring peak lapels and the classic 6 by 2 closure button stance, this has three button cuffs, darting--as you'll need on a DB blazer--and twin vents. It is also half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42 Tall. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve:25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



      

*7) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*

This is lovely! Cut from a light summer weight cloth that was woven in Italy, this jacket is a classic small black and cream glen plaid with a berry red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent. It was Made in Italy. I have made a note to myself that there is a very small thorn hole in the back, but I cannot find this now.... However,it does have a small repair to the lining at one of the vents, as shown. Given these imperfections, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

*just $21, or offer.

Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 32 1/2





      

*9) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

*just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*11) BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT Ivory-Cream 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers*

The perfect Spring-Summer jacket! This is a classic 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in a wonderful ivory-cream crosshatch fabric. There's no fabric content listed, but this is likely to be a wool-silk blend. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for thre literal pinholes in the lining at the shoulders, as shown. It was Union made in the USA. This is a truly beautiful, classic, elegant jacket for the warmer months--if it's your size, grab it!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





     

*12) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*13) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $16.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*14) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $16, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



        

*15) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30 or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*16) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $19, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*

​
1) Bert Pulitizer. All silk, excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10.

 

2) Huntington. Al silk, excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $10

 

3) J. Press. Made in Ireland. All silk. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $16.

 

4) Robert Talbott for The Tartan Corner. Hand sewn. Shropshire Light Infantry regimental. Excellent condition, except that the tag noting the affiliation is off on one side. 3 1/4". $12.

 

5) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $12.

 

6) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

7) Huntington. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10

 

8) Jos. A Bank. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $6.

 

9) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $10.

 

10) Brooks Brothers. Woven in England; made in the USA. ALl silk. Excellent. 3 3/4". $12.

 

*GROUP B: EMBLEMATICS AND MORE!*

​1) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $18

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

2) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 1/2". $14

   

3) J. Press The Burlington Knot. 80/20 silk/polyester. Excellent condition. 4". $15.

   

4) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12.

  

5) J. Press Pigs tie. GORGEOUS! Excellent condition. 3 1/2". CLAIMED

6) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. Racquets and ball. All silk; woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/4" $16.

  

7) Polo paisley. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

 

8) Brooks Brothers; all wool. Hand made in the USA. Beautiful! 4". Just $15.

 

9) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $7.

  

*GROUP C: WOOLS, SILKS, VINTAGE & MORE!*

​
1) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch. GORGEOUS! 3 1/2" by 46 1/4". Excellent condition; all wool tartan. $12.

 

2) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch. GORGEOUS! 3 1/4" by 48". Excellent condition; all wool tartan. $12.

 

3) XMI. ALl silk; excellent. 3 3/8". $10.

 

4) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $12.

 

5) Chipp. ALl silk; woven in England. Excellent except for some minor disbalance at the end of the blade. 4". $12.

 


6) Scappino; made for Princeton University Store. All silk. Some minor discoloration on lining, and store label is off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $8.

  

7) The English Sports SHop of Bermuda. Made in England. All silk; excellent. 3 1/2". $12

  

8) Vintage Palm Beach. Likely cotton. Four fold construction. VERY faint brown mark on blade. 2 7/8" by 52". CLAIMED.

9) VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS! Cotton. Very Good condition. 3 1/4" by 51". $8

 

10) LIKELY 1940s! VERY VINTAGE Abercrombie and Fitch wool tie. EXCELLENT condition! 3 3/8" by 45 1/4". Asking just $20--this is exceptionally rare!

 

*GROUP D: BOWTIES and CRAVATS!*

​
1) RARE! Vintage all cotton cravat Made in England for Trimingham's of Bermuda. Excellent. $15.

  

2) Cravat by Unknown Maker. Likely silk. Excellent condition. $10.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Bowtie. Excellent condition. $12.

 

4) Vintage all silk bowtie. Very Good condition. $8.

 

5) Vintage bow tie. Likely silk. Excellent condition. $8.

 


6) Vintage bowtie by Cardinal Neckwear of New york. Likely silk. $8.


----------



## ridethecliche

sbdivemaster said:


> Crap. I was hoping someone would remove the temptation...


I also think it would look awful on me!
I'm not white so tend to favor slightly brighter madras with more blues/greens in it vs colors in my complexion like that yellow/brown bit.


----------



## Dmontez

Sold!



Dmontez said:


> 44 Long? Need a workhorse blazer? this is in great condition, but only because it could use a good dry cleaning.
> I bought it here about a year ago I believe I paid a premium of 100.00 for it, but I have gained a few pounds and its just sitting in my closet taunting me now. I am asking 60.00 Shipped CONUS
> 
> *Brooks Brother Golden Fleece
> Navy Hopsack King Loro Piana super 130's
> Beautiful, highly sought after enamel Golden Fleece buttons
> 2btn notch lapel
> 4btn cuffs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> Shoulder: 20.25
> P2P: 23.5
> BOC: 31
> Right Sleeve: 24
> Left Sleeve: 24.25


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining shirts!*

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING SHIRTS!*



*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!​*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers*​*!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP A:*

1) Paul Stuart. A beautiful shirt, with a lovely herringbone weave. fabric loomed in Italy. Size 16-35. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

4) Turnbull & Asser. Contrast collar and cuffs. Cut from Sea Island Cotton. Made in England. French cuffs. In beautiful condition, except that the top button has become detached and needs to be re-attached. (It's included.) Size 16. Just $14.

   

5) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $18.

  

6) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $18.

  

7) Paul Stuart. A wonderful shade of coral! Size 16-L. Excellent condition. Made in Canada. Asking just $16.

  

*GROUP B:*

1) Club Room madras. A beautiful shirt! Size M. Short sleeves. Chest: 22 1/4. Asking just $14.

  

3) Madras by Kabat, one of the long-gone regional trad stores of Ivy-league New Jersey. Excellent condition. Short sleeves. Size M. Chest 22 3/4. Asking just $12.

  

4) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

6) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth check shirt. Size 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Just $14.

    

8) Orvis fishing/hiking shirt. This is lovely! Two bellows shirt pockets, one epaulette on the shoulder, orvis tab under pocket. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25, sleeve c. 35 1/2. Asking just $12.

     

9) Ralph Lauren Marlowe plaid shirt. Excellent condition! Size M. Chest 23, sleeve 33. Asking just $14.

   

10) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Patchwork madras shirt. Absolutely beautiful condition! Blake model. Size L. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $18.

   

11) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8. Chest: 20 1/2.

  

12) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $12.

   

15) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $10.

  

*GROUP C:*

1) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $18.

  

2) Ralph Lauren Purple Label blue and white striped casual summer dress shirt. Size L. Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve c. 34 3/4. Excellent condition. Made in Italy. Asking just $18.

  

5) Paul Simon madras shirt. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 24. Asking just $12.

  

7) GRAIL! Orvis patchwork madras. Size L. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. Chest: 22. Asking just $16.

  

8) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 1: Sizes 15.5. 16, 16.5*

15) Brooks Brothers 16-34. A beautiful lilac stripe! Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

*GROUP 2: Sizes 16.5, 17, 17.5*

21) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $10.

  

22) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $8.

  

24) TM Lewin. 16.5. MADE IN ENGLAND. French cuffs. This dates from when Lewin was aspiring to be a real Jermyn Street shirtmaker! Excellent condition. Asking $17.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

27) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $12.



31) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

32) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

33) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $8.

    

*GROUP 3: VIYELLA! LORO PIANA! First Set of Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L and XL.*

46) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

47) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

   

48) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

49) LLBean red flannel. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23, sleeve c.33. Asking just $9.

  

*50) STUNNING LORO PIANA CASUAL SHIRT!* This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully soft fabric that's a perfect shade of soft green, this has Mother or Pearl buttons, and is in absolutely excellent condition. MADE IN ITALY. Tagged "46", this measures: chest: 20 1/2, sleeve c. 31 1/2. Asking just $18, or offer, for this little gem!

    

52) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $9.

  

54) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $9.

  

55) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $12.

   

*56) ORIGINAL VIYELLA for Alan Royce of Princeton.* This is cut from the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool/cotton, which i believe is no longer made. This shirt was Made for Alan Royce of Princeton, a rival to Langrock and The English Shop. It's in excellent condition, except for the interior tag being off on one side. Asking just $20 for this lovely rarity! Chest: 21, sleeve 31.

   

58) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

*GROUP 4: Sizes 16.5.*

66) Brooks Brothers. White, straight collar. 16.5-33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $13.

  

67) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $10

  

68) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $10.

  

*GROUP 5: More Casual Shirts! Sizes S, M, L*

78) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $10.

 

83) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

85) Land's End Plaid shirt. Size 16-16.5. Excellent condition. Chest 23, sleeve c. 36. Asking $8.

  

86) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $10.

  

*GROUP 6: Sizes BB4, 15.5, 16, 16.5, 17.5, 18. RARE Black Fleece and Tab collar shirts from Brooks Brothers!*

92) Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

93) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

94) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $8.

  

95) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $10.

  

99) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

100) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $10.

  

104) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $10.

  

*GROUP 7: More Casual shirts! Sizes S, M, L, XL, 3XL*

107) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

108) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

111) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $8.

  

112) OshKosh buffalo plaid shirt. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

113) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

114) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $9.

  

115) LLB Red Plaid shirt. Size XL. Chest 24, sleeve 35. Very Good condition. MADE IN THE USA. Asking $9

 

119) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $10.

 

120) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $10.

  

122) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $11.

 

124) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 8: Casual and Dress shirts--Huntsman of Savile Row, Charvet, and more! Sizes M, L, 16, 17, 17.5*

127) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

128) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

131) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $11.

  

135) Brooks Brothers striped shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Asking $11.

   

136) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $11.

   

139) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $10.

  

*GROUP 9: FORMAL SHIRTS*

I have several formal shirts to pass along today--these are all very well priced, and so would be ideal for a younger member just putting together a formal outfit, or for someone who wants a formal shirt they don't need to worry about in case of spills! All will require laundering; all are rumpled from storage.

*Each shirt is $10; this includes shipping in the CONUS. Given shipping costs, this means that these shirts are essentially free!* 

144) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition.

 

147) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition.

 

*AND YET MORE!!*

4) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $14.

 

5) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $17.

  

6) LL Bean. XL-Reg. Chest: 25 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2, length 30 1/2. Excellent condition. $12.

 

8) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $10.

  

10) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $10.

 

14) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $12.

  

15) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

16) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $10.

 

17) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN TH USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

18) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $17

 

20) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

22) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $12.

  

24) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LAST TWO!*

*NEW WITH TAGS SPRING/SUMMER JACKETS FROM SOUTHWICK AND COPPLEY!*

*A fraction of their original retail!*

​
This is a very rare opportunity to acquire new jackets with all of their tags attached at a fraction of their retail price! As always with my listings, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE BOXED AND INSURED SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Also as always with my listings,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*B) GORGEOUS! NEW WITH TAGS SILK/WOOL JACKET FROM COPPLEY. FULLY CANVASSED, PICK STITCHING.*

This is wonderful! First, the cloth that this jacket is cut from has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape, being cut from a blend of 55% silk and 45% wool; this is a wonderfully versatile jacket that's suitable for all seasons apart from winter. The colourway and patterning and also wonderfully luxurious, being a beautiful and refined miniature patterning in silvery-blue-grey; this is an exceptionally elegant cloth.

The cut and construction of this jacket are also luxurious. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a complementary and luxurious blue. The lining features pick stitching throughout its seams. The jacket is a standard contemporary two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. The cuffs feature four kissing buttons. This jacket is New, With Tags; the two lower exterior pockets are still based shut, and this jacket features its original basting on the cuffs and across the shoulders. This jacket was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

This jacket retains all of its original tags, including its removeable retail tags.

Original retail: *$745*
My asking price: *$69, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Corgi socks!*

From the overstuffed closets of Ekphrastic comes these lovely Corgi socks. 100% cotton, Made in great Britain, and in excellent condition, having been worn once and then laundered carefully! Size XL; for US shoes 11.5 - 12.5.

*Asking just $7 a pair, or $12 for both, shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome!

*

*1) Green Stripe*

  

*2) Red Stripe*


----------



## TweedyDon

*BELTS! Including needlepoint!*

*I have a whole slew of lovely belts to pass on today--including several utterly Ivy needlepoint belts!
*
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS*.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
*NB: The FIRST measurement is the length of the strap, excluding the buckle. The SECOND measurement is to the middle hold.*


1) Zoo Animals needlepoint. Excellent condition! Size 30. 35 3/4, 31 1/2. Excellent condition! Asking $25.

     

2) Coach. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Leather with green fabric overlay. Size 34. 38 1/2, 33 1/2. Asking $12.

  

3) Kaleidoscope needlepoint! Very Good condition. 35, 30 1/2. Just $18.

   

4) Striped needlepoint by Canterbury Belts. Very Good condition. Size 34. 38 1/4, 34 1/4. Asking $18.

  

5) Banana Republic belt. Good condition. Some considerable memory along its length, and some considerable wear to the holes on the underside, as shown. Size 36. 40, 35 1/2. Asking $6

    

6) Plain leather informal belt. Some shading to the reverse, so Very Good condition. 401/2, 36. Asking just $10.

 

7) Blue surcingle. Very Good condition. 32, 28 1/2. Asking just $9.



8) Harvey Ltd. Made by hand in the USA. Some wear and fading to hole area, as shown. Good/Very Good condition. 40, 35 1/2. $15.

   

9) As above, but darker leather. Also Good/Very Good condition. 38, 33 1/2. $15.



10) Thin belt with white top stitching. Very Good/Excellent condition. 38 1/2, 35 1/2. $12.



11) TRAD CLASSIC Leatherman, hand-made in CT, USA. Sport fish emblem. Excellent condition. Size 38. 41 1/2, 37 1/2. Asking just $14.

   

12) TRAD CLASSIC! Leatherman Ltd. Hand made in CT, USA. Pine Valley emblem. Excellent condition. Size 38. 41 1/2, 37 1/2. Asking just $14.

   

13) Canterbury belts blue surcingle. Size 30. very Good/Excellent condition. 32, 28 3/4. Asking $10.

 

14) Red surcingle. Excellent condition. 39, 36. Asking $12.

 

15) Striped surcingle. Very Good condition. 32, 28 3/4. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad shoes--including Quoddys, Florsheim shell, and Brooks Bros. loafers!*

*I have a slew of lovely trad/Ivy shoes to pass on today, including a wonderful pair of Wright boots, Quoddys, Brooks Brothers loafers,Florsheim shell, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Wright boots. Size 11B. These are beautiful! In absolutely excellent condition, these have been worn very sparingly. I'm selling these for StrawSandals who is just trying to recoup some costs, hence they're just $175, boxed, shipped, and insured.

    

2) Quoddy's. These are also being sold for StrawSandals! In very Good condition, I am informed that these are 9/.9.5US. Asking $75, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

 

3) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $45.

   

4) Sebago penny loafers. Handmade in Maine. A true Ivy classic! Size 9D. Asking just $45.

   

5) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $45.

     

6) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $17.

     

7) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $14.

   

8) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $22.

  

9) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $22.

     

10) Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking $35

   

11) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $16.

   

12) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $16.

    

13) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $29.

    

16) Mephisto sandals. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 43. Asking $14.

     

14) J. M. Weston Boat shoes. Made in France. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 / 9.5. Asking $20.

    

15) Allen Edmonds patent leather formal shoes.

These are beautiful! I can add little to the pictures, except to say that these patent leather formal shoes are in excellent condition. They're a size 11 1/2 AA, and were made in the USA.

*Asking $22, boxed and shipped in CONUS. Offers welcome, as are international inquiries.*


----------



## CMDC

Allen Edmonds MacNeil in black pebble grain calf
These are in outstanding condition with a few wears at most. Uppers in perfect condition, heels full, soles with little wear.
Size 11.5D

$125 conus














































JPress red cotton trousers--minimal wear
Flat front, no cuff
Made in USA
Waist 40; Inseam 32.5

$35 conus



















Bills M1 cotton trousers in light yellow, also with little wear.
Flat front, cuff
Waist 42; Inseam 31

$34 conus



















Ben Silver repp--black with red and yellow
$18 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shirts, shirts and more shirts. Unless otherwise noted, all shirts are in excellent condition, with no frays, stains or other flaws. But first, a pair of patch madras shorts to die for. These are as-new, as if never worn. No imperfections, 40 waist, made in India for Johnston Murphy. Just $10 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers button-down non-iron sport shirt in XXL. Hand measurements are: collar, 18.5 inches; sleeve, 36.25 inches; pit-to-pit in front, 29.5 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 33.75 inches. This shirt has a box pleat and breast pocket. Very slight discoloration at one cuff, pictured, which I suspect is a starch mark that will come out with a good laundering. $10 CONUS, or free with any other shirt purchased at full price.





This made-in-USA button-down in gingham by Gitman Bros. would make a great Fourth of July shirt. It is in flawless condition, must-iron and sport-shirt sized at XXL, with hand measurements as follows: collar, 18.5 inches; sleeve 36 inches; armpit-to-armpit in front, 29.5 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 33.75 inches. $12 CONUS.





Another made-in-USA button-down Gitman from the same donor as the two above shirts. In perfect, mint condition, it is must-iron, tagged XXL and measures as follows: collar 18.5 inches; sleeve 36 inches; armpit to armpit in front, 28 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 32 inches. $12 CONUS





Yet another button-down Gitman Bros. shirt from the same donor, also in XXL and made in USA. This one is lightweight oxford cloth and, like the others, has no imperfections. Measurements are: collar, 18.5 inches; sleeve 36.5 inches; armpit to armpit in front, 29 inches; length 33.5 inches. $12 CONUS or this plus all above shirts for just $35 CONUS.





A Robert Talbott in 18.5x35. It says bespoke, but I doubt that's the case. Still, a very special shirt, made in USA and great for summer occasions. It is in mint condition with French cuffs. $10 CONUS.





A Turnbull and Asser button-down in luxurious Sea Island cotton. In as-new condition and made in England, it measures as follows: collar, 18 inches; sleeve, 35.5 inches; armpit to armpit in front, 32 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 37 inches. $18 CONUS





Another made in USA Gitman shirt with an 18.5 collar, this one a white must-iron dress shirt in oxford cloth with point collar and French cuffs. Perfect condition. $10 CONUS, or take this plus every other 18.5 shirt above for the silly-low price of just $50 CONUS.





Two Brooks Brothers non-iron point collar dress shirts in 18/35. Both are immaculate. Workhorse shirts with a place in anyone's wardrobe. $12 each CONUS or take both for just $20 CONUS.





A classic must-iron made-in-USA Brooks Brothers OCBD shirt in 16/33. Immaculate condition, indistinguishable from new save for the laundry tag (pictured). Just $12 CONUS





A pinpoint must-iron point collar Brooks Brothers dress shirt in 16/34. Perfect condition. $10 CONUS.





A Brooks Brothers point collar must-iron dress shirt in 16x34. Perfect condition. $10 CONUS, or tack it onto the above 16x34 for a total of $15 CONUS for two shirts.





Another 16x34 Brooks Brothers dress shirt. Must iron and made in USA. This one is blue gingham with French cuffs, point collar and zero flaws. $10 CONUS or add to the above two 16x34's for another $5: That's three shirts shipped for $20 CONUS.





A Brooks Brothers pinpoint non-iron button-down shirt in white, flawless. 16.5x35. $12 CONUS





A 15x33 Brooks Brothers pinpoint point collar non-iron shirt. No flaws. $10 CONUS





A Harvie and Hudson straight from Jermyn Street in London. French cuffs. Summer weight fabric with zero flaws--truly a delightful shirt with genuine mother of pearl buttons that measures 16.5 inches around the collar and 34 inches on the sleeves; armpit to armpit in front is 24 inches and the length from bottom of collar in back is 33.5 inches. Just $15 CONUS.





A NWOT Thomas Pink shirt. The maker's holder that keeps the cuffs in place is still present on one side. Being brand new, it has no flaws. 16.5 x 36.5. $15 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers 16.5 x 34/5 must iron made in USA button down dress shirt. Immaculate. $10 CONUS.





A 15 x 32 Brooks Brothers purple label luxury point collar non-iron shirt. Perfect condition. $10 CONUS





Red pencil stripe Hilditch and Key French cuff point collar dress shirt in immaculate condition. 17 x 35. $12 CONUS





I also have three BB made in USA white dress shirts, point collar and lightweight fabric--perfect with suits this time of year--that are tagged 18 x 34 but have shrunk in the neck and so would work for somewhere between 17 and 17.5. They're in flawless condition, and available for $30 CONUS for the lot of three. Photos soon.


----------



## frosejr

Looking for some tradly stuff for my no-longer-boys-sized young man.

I can use 14.5/32 shirts; 29 or 30W x 30/31/32L dress pants or khakis; and sports coats/blazers/suits in a similar size. 

Also size 9/9.5 shoes.

He has a size 18 blazer, and it fits OK, but I'd like to get him into men's sizes and cuts ASAP.

Trying to stick with staples for now, since he is still moving up through the sizes pretty quickly - solid color dress shirts, khakis, charcoal dress slacks, navy/charcoal suits, etc.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## imme

frosejr said:


> Looking for some tradly stuff for my no-longer-boys-sized young man.
> 
> I can use 14.5/32 shirts; 29 or 30W x 30/31/32L dress pants or khakis; and sports coats/blazers/suits in a similar size.


Welcome to the line (I recommend you not hold your breath)


----------



## imme

*AAAC Estate Sale (with CONUS pricing):
*​
*All items must go! I am moving. Whatever is not claimed will have to be donated. If nothing else, make me an offer!
*
Apologies for taking so long for bringing up items from the Estate Sale back in January/February. There are many beautiful pieces below. Also, the jackets and sportcoats are taking up almost all of my closet and I need to reclaim the space!

*All prices include shipping within the continental US (CONUS)*. In keeping with my original intent of passing these items on as a way of giving back to the AAAC community, I have done my best to reflect only realistic shipping costs.

*Payment*: I can accept payments in the form of *e-gift cards (which may be purchased via PayPal) or **traditional check*.

My turnaround time to ship will probably not be instant, but I am motivated to sell and ship items quickly, since my apartment is small and already crowded. As such, I will do my best to be as fast as possible.

Serious inquiries for measurements on specific items are welcome.
_The direct Photobucket link to all items is here: _https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/im.../AAAC%20estate
_I started rotating photos in Photobucket, but then stopped after I realized that the changes are not reflected when I post the images here._

*Sportcoats: As far as I can tell, all are in very good to excellent condition (mostly excellent). All are also fully lined inside. The first photos for each sportcoat was taken with all of buttons closed, except for the bottom button. All sportcoats are $30 CONUS!

1) Stafford tweed 50R. 4-button cuffs. 60% wool, 20% Nylon, 20% Camelhair


2) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. The label is VERY faded, but the material is 53% silk, 35% wool, 12% nylon.


3) Austin Reed for Dayton 48R. 4-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in the USA.


4) Stafford 50R. 3-button cuffs. 100% pure new wool. Made in South Africa.


5) Evan-Picone50R. 4-button cuffs. 100% camelhair.


6) Sta̅te ments (statements) 46R. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.


7) Haggar Clothing Co. Size 48. 3-button cuffs. "Pure wool". It still has the laundromat tag on it.


8) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.


9) New England Collection for Herberger's 48R. 3-button cuffs. Made in USA.


10) Nino Cerruti Rue Royale. 3-button cuffs. Union made. Tailored in USA. The buttons look better in real life - I had a hard time capturing the buttons. No tagged size.


11) Stafford Executive 50R. 4-button cuffs. 95% wool, 5% cashmere. Made in South Africa.


12) Stafford Executive 46R. 100% camelhair. This is one of my favorite sportcoats of the group, but alas, it is 10 sizes too large for me.


13) Lauren Ralph Lauren for Macy's 42S. 4-button cuffs. 100% wool.










14) Stafford 50R. 4-button cuffs. 100% camelhair. This is my favorite sportcoat of the group, but it is also much too large for me.


15) Stafford 48R. 4-button cuffs. 52% silk, 48% wool. This has a tiny stain on the right sleeve (as shown below). I have not tried to remove it.


Jackets: As far as I can tell, all are in excellent condition (though #4 has a small smudge on the right sleeve, as shown in the photo). I truly wish these jackets would have been my size.

1) London Fog 46R. I believe this is navy blue. Beautiful coat with a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.
$33 CONUS


2) Towne by London Fog XL Regular. Green with pink/red along the inner edges. Coat has a full inner lining that can be zipped in or out.
$30 CONUS


3) London Fog by Greenwood 46R. Tan-colored. Shell only.
$30 CONUS


5) 50R. Off-white color. Has a full, warm inner lining. This jacket is VERY HEAVY! I almost tweaked my shoulder picking this one up because I didn't realize it would be so heavy. No manufacturer listed that I could see.
$32 CONUS


Shoes: Take both pairs for $60.
1) Florsheim Imperial black wingtips size 9C with metal taps on the soles. Includes the pair of shoe trees that are in them.
$34 CONUS


2) Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips size 9C with signs of metal taps having previously been on the soles. There is a small bump on the inner left shoe, as well as a small crack on the same shoe (both shown below).Includes the pair of shoe trees that are in them.
$32 CONUS


Sweaters:
2) Field Gear grey XL cardigan. This is a heavy sweater made of 100% merino wool.
$24 CONUS


3) 111 STATE grey XL cardigan. This is also a heavy sweater made of 100% extra fine merino wool.
$26 CONUS


4) Gran Sasso blue/grey XL polo sweater. Made in Italy of merino ultrafine cashmere.
$28 CONUS

Hats and Caps:

1) Pendleton 100% virgin wool XL fedora - green/tan
$25 CONUS


2) Corduroy(?) XL fedora - brown. There is some dirt/dust visible on the front part of the inner rim. I have not tried to clean it.
$24 CONUS


3) Failsworth wool flat cap - grey/green tweed. The cap is tweed on the top and on the brim, but the base part of the cap actually has a stretchy weave. So, while its resting size is small, it can stretch quite a bit. There is no tagged size.
$17 CONUS


4) Lake of the Isles Fine Headwear XL flat cap - brown/charcoal. The material is not indicated. It has a (faux?)fur-lined flap that is concealed, but that can be folded down to keep the neck and ears warm.
$19 CONUS


5) Country Gentleman Large flat cap - navy (or black? It is difficult to tell). Cashmere (75%)-Wool (25%) blend. Made in Italy.
$23 CONUS


Dress Shirts:

1) Tommy Hilfiger 17.5/34-35 XL - vertical multicolor stripes. 100% cotton. Looks new, except that it has a laundromat tag on it (it was well-starched)!
$16 CONUS


2) Tommy Hilfiger 17/34-35 XL TLC The Lifetime Collar - white with small light blue checks. It has a tiny orange stain to the right of one of the buttons on the front (as shown in the photo). I have not tried to remove it.
$3 (as an addon to ship with another purchase)


Scarves:

1) Maban of Scotland pure new wool red/green plaid scarf. It looks like something small may be stuck on the scarf (as seen in the last photo). I have not tried to remove it, but it looks like it would come out easily.
$17 CONUS


2) Rich black lined scarf(?) with embossed floral and paisley patterns. It is quite short and I'm not entirely sure if this is even a scarf, but whatever it is, it's beautiful! The outer side has the embossed pattern, while the inner side is soft. Both short edges of the scarf are open. There are no tags that I can see anywhere on this. If this does not get any takers, I would be very happy to keep it for myself or give it to a friend as a gift. (Even as I type this, I'm debating just keeping it!)
$17 CONUS


3) Clubfellow Cashmé Acrylic scarf. I was so happy to find (what I thought was) a cashmere scarf for someone here that I misread the label. Oops. Regardless, this is still a nice looking scarf. It does have pilling in a few areas (as shown in the photos).
$12 CONUS


Belts:
https://s1307.photobucket.com/user/immeaaac/slideshow/AAAC%20estate/Belts

1) Snakeskin belt on plush cowhide
$15 CONUS


Pocket squares: If eBay listings are to be believed, many or all of these pocket squares may be vintage. I have a few more pocket squares that I purchased for myself from the same sale. I have come to realize that would not even wear one on an annual basis, so I am willing to sell them. I do not yet have photos, but can take them if there is interest. Most are solid colors.

3) Handcraft Inc. Silk. Made in Italy. Tan with brown/gold/yellow pattern. Tag does not specify manufacturer, but RN lookup does.
$15 CONUS


6) Damon. Silk. Hand-rolled in Italy. Abstract pattern.
$15 CONUS
*


----------



## jfkemd

*Price drop*


jfkemd said:


> CCC Madras--*Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Baracuta Style Jacket
> *Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack
> fully lined
> no holes or tears
> very good condition
> some wear noted on leather wrapped buttons
> *Price reduced: 40>>$35 shipped*
> Size:
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits:21.5
> sleeves: 25
> length BOC: 30
> 
> 
> 
> BB Country Club Shirt
> Size: M
> Made in USA
> no holes, tears or signs of wear
> mark on label and area above it--not seen from outside
> *Price reduced $20>>$18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM if with any questions


----------



## DFPyne

WANTED: Does anybody have a 42 R/S seersucker sack suit or a 42 R/S navy double breasted blazer they are looking to unload?


----------



## conductor

Just received a pair of unlined BB LHS (It's ok to have two pair, right?) from vinylacademics for a great price. They have the old BB fleece logo, and an older version of the Horween stamp. I know this seller has been discussed on here before. My impression is that the seller is honest and will get your goods to you, but takes a while to ship. YMMV

Conductor


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lands End extra-long Madras tie
Made in USA
3.25" by 64"

Asking $18 > $15 or offer


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I bought that navy hopsack jacket from DMontez, and am glad I did. Pending a sleeve-lengthening, it'll become my #1 office SC, and may be lightweight enough to wear in a DC summer (in an AC'ed office, at least).


----------



## jfkemd

_*Blue Blazers*_
*LE Chino Blazer*
excellent condition
used a few times
natural unpadded shoulders
patch flap pockets
half lined
double vents
38R, but measures to be larger
shoulders: 18.25
armpits: 21.5
sleeves: 24.5
length BOC: 30.5
$35 shipped CONUS


*BB Blazer*
3/2 Sack configuration
spring/summer weight
good condition
no holes noted
patch flap
natural shoulders
lapped seams
half lined
some unravelling of the lining inside, under the left armpit--does not detract from outside appearance and should be an easy fix
39R
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 30.5
sleeves: 24
$40 Shipped CONUS



*CCC Blazer 
*3/2 sack configuration
rare thrift find
has double vents and ticket pocker
very good condition
natural shoulders
lapped seams
fully lined
only flaw noted is some separation of the lining at the bottom of the coat
no holes
43L
shoulders: 19.5
armpits: 23
length BOC: 33
sleeves: 25.5
$50 shipped CONUS



Please PM with any questions


----------



## Hitch

Searching for a Talbot 'Stagecoach' tie.


----------



## 32rollandrock

In the midst of a purge. The shoes were posted before and are now bonafide steals...



32rollandrock said:


> Some shoes...
> 
> Alden wingtips in calfskin, 11A, beautiful condition with no issues. $60 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery maker longwings in black pebblegrain. These are made in USA, in flawless condition and barely worn. Very nice quality. Size 9E. $20 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ET Wright longwings in espresso pebblegrain. Hardly any wear. Made in USA in size 9 EE. $20 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Another bump, with apologies for poor photo quality. These trousers are all in fantastic condition, with prices steeply discounted.



32rollandrock said:


> Three very nice pairs of Orvis trousers. Two are khaki, the third is heavyweight canvas--we're talking Carhartt weight fabric, but lovingly broken in so you don't have to do it yourself. All are flat front with no cuffs and no flaws, with true-to-size 42 waists. I'd love to send all three to someone for $40 CONUS. Here they are, and apologies for cell phone pictures--only thing available at the moment.
> 
> First, the canvas trousers. Substantial is an understatement. Triple stitched throughout with leather trim on back pockets. These are the heaviest weight cotton trousers I can recall ever buying, and the fabric is beautifully soft--really amazing, I think. They have a true to size 42 waist and a 29-inch inseam. $20 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a pair of khakis in 42x30, as hand measured. No flaws to these, they have tons of life left with spare button still safely sewn on inside. $16 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a fine pair of leather trimmed khakis. Zero flaws and 42x28, as hand measured. $20 CONUS


----------



## Monocle

*A couple-a little fun things. Shipped US, HI, AK, PR
*
*SOLD - Orvis Trout Bum open-air casting shirt in salmon color (discontinued) size L. This is circa 2011 season but in excellent basically unfished-in condition. The new ones are $89.00 at .com. Extra buttons inside placket.
W25 L30 SL35 $14.00*


*SOLD - A fun Bean Casco Bay shirt 60/40 cotton and rayon with loop collar and coconut shell buttons. Sized Large*
*W25 L31 $12.00


Reduced - Vintage 60's Bean fishing bucket size 7 1/8" $12.00



Reduced - Trafalgar Braces green and red. $11.00


:icon_study: always open to trades, offers.
46R/40x32/10.5E*


----------



## JackFlash

Made in USA Danner Mountain Light Gore-Tex boots in 8EE (most Danner's come on their EE last - Danner recommends sizing down half size for the EE last so these would presumably fit a 7.5). Applied a light coat of Obenauf's HDLP for conditioning. Just the slightest wear on heels. Full set of numbers listed on tongue is 33000 04C951.

Full set of pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jz31uqbsqrb4g6s/AADnLaPcc85gJQORSn626c5Ba

*$50* shipped CONUS

_Note: will have some nice BB summer SCs in 38R up this weekend as well as a pair of shell PTBs in 10E. _


----------



## redcorals

*Cole Haan Bit Loafers 8.5M*

Cole Haan Brown Suede Bit Italian Loafers - Lug Soles Gold Bits -8.5M $120 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Four Classic Suits!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

*TAKE THIS SUIT WITH (2) for $65 the pair, shipped!*

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $39 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*2) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $37, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suits is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*4) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flat front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Inseam: 26 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 19


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three Vintage Bowties!*

*I have three vintage bowties from andcounting to pass on today. All are in Very Good condition; all prices include US shipping.

ALL THREE BOWS $15 SHIPPED US!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

​]

1) Red Wool Tartan Bow. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $7.

 

2) Burgundy bow. Likely silk. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $7

 

3) Paisley bow. Rayon. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $6.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Shirts!*

*I have a slew of lovely summer shirts to pass along today--including some rare and desirable vintage Brooks with unlined collars!--mainly from Brooks Brothers and Polo Ralph Lauren, with some Robert Talbott bespoke thrown in! *

​
As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Brooks Brothers Fun Shirt. The Ivy summer classic! Size S. Chest: 20, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition! Asking just $20.

  https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/mAY31/DSC01049_zps417fa88e.jpg.html  

2) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

3) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD Shirt. Custom ordered; I believe that the collar is unlined. This has a very small surface smudge under the front pocket and on the back of the collar; these will almost certainly come out with the first laundering. Unsized; chest 21, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17 1/2; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $18.

  

4) Brooks Brothers Special order OCBD. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 1/2. Asking just $18.

  

5) Another Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD shirt! Like the other, I believe that the collar is unlined. Custom made. Chest 21 1/4, sleeve 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17 1/2; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 3/8. Excellent condition. Asking just $20.

  

6) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 15.5-34. very Good/Excellent condition. Made in USA. Slim fit. Asking $16.

  

7) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 15.5-34. Slim Fit. Imported. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15.

  

8) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $17.

 

9) Ralph Lauren Blake OCBD shirt. XXL. Green university stripe. Excellent condition. Chest: 29 1/4, sleeve c. 36. Asking just $15.

   

10) Ralph Lauren Blake OCBD. XXL. Miniature check in pinkish-red and cream. Chest: 28 1/2, sleeev c. 36 1/2. Excellent condition. $15.

    

11) Ralph Lauren white OCBD. Classic fit. XXL Excellent condition. Chest 28 1/2, sleeve 38. Asking just $15.

  

12) Ralph Lauren blue OCBD. Size 18.5-38/39. Very Good./Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

   

13) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" shirt. 15.5-32/33. Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.

   

14) Ralph Lauren Big Shirt OCBD. Blue. This has two small white marks on the front that are very hard to see, but because of them this is in Good condition, hence hence is either $6 shipped, or FREE with another shirt! Chest: 30, sleeve 36 1/2.

  

15) Brooks Brothers check shirt. Lovely and soft; fabric woven in Italy. Size M; chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

16) Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $17.

   

17) Brooks Brothers long sleeve polo. Burgundy with subtle navy blue checking. Size L; chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $14.

    

18) Another Ivy Summer Classic--the Ralph Lauren Polo shirt! Brown. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

19) Brooks Brothers pale yellow polo. Size M. Chest: 20 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $15.

   

20) Brooks Brothers blue polo. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 20. Asking $15.

  

21) Brooks Brothers dark burgundy polo. I made a note to myself that there was a small spot on this near the hem, but I can't find it now! However, with this, this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $12. Size M, slim fit. Chest: 19 1/4.

  

22) Brooks Brothers OCBD in a very pale cream-yellow. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $18.

  

23) Brooks Brothers casual check shirt. Size M. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 35 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $16.


----------



## Monocle

*Shipped USA, HI, AK, PR. PM for overseas rates. have a great weekend.*

Modern Pendleton flannel. Sized L. Butter color with teal, red and orange panes. 2 pockets. 2 button cuffs. Box pleat. Locker loop. N17 W25 L32 SL34/35 *$14.00
*

Modern Pendleton Metro Shirt. Sized L. Taupe with plum, black and brown plaids. Single pocket. 2 button cuffs. Box pleat. Locker loop. N16.5 W25 L32 SL34/35 *$14.00*


Modern Pendleton Board Shirt. Sized M. Tans with cream and taupe. No moth damage. W23 L29 SL33/34 *$23.00*


Modern Viyella 80/20 cotton and wool. Yellow with blues, red, orange and tan plaids. Sized L. N17 W26 L32 SL34/35 *$14.00*


Brooks Brothers nylon down vest with plaid lining. Like new. Sized M W23 L26 *$29.00*


Irish wool argyle for Marshal Fields. Heather brown with light brown, wine, tan, and blue-green argyle. Sized XL W25 L28 SL36 unrolled *$14.00*



*CLAIMED *Vintage Jaeger UK Wool Cardigan. Big and meaty 6 button front double breasted shawl collar. It's really really nice. W24 L28 SL37 total unrolled. A beauty. 


AE Brooker Driving Mocs - lambskin lined - size 9.5 D. Need just a little conditioning, but these are in overall excellent condition and most supple with good soles. *$30.00*


:icon_study: Always open to trades and offers. XL/46R/17x34-35/40x32/10.5E


----------



## frosejr

Love the two Gitmans I received from 32rollandrock, another satisfying transaction.


----------



## Pw68amx

Thanks for the J Press pants!


----------



## ATL

2 J Press Donegal Mist tweeds, 44 R. $75 each, shipped CONUS.









p2p: 23
sleeve: 23 ½ (1)
shoulder: 19
length: 31 1/4









P2p: 23
Sleeve: 24 (1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32


----------



## jfkemd

*Price reductions:*



jfkemd said:


> _*Blue Blazers*_
> *LE Chino Blazer*
> excellent condition
> used a few times
> natural unpadded shoulders
> patch flap pockets
> half lined
> double vents
> 38R, but measures to be larger
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> *$35>>$30 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> *BB Blazer*
> *Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CCC Blazer
> *3/2 sack configuration
> rare thrift find
> has double vents and ticket pocker
> very good condition
> natural shoulders
> lapped seams
> fully lined
> only flaw noted is some separation of the lining at the bottom of the coat
> no holes
> 43L
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 23
> length BOC: 33
> sleeves: 25.5
> *$50>>$45 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM with any questions


----------



## ATL

Guys, I'm looking for a 38-39 S Madras sportcoat (I know, so is everyone) and a quality tux bowtie and cummerbund. Trad is fine, non-trad is fine, too.

I have loooots of stuff to trade — especially if you have a early-teenage boy who needs a pristine duet of Brooks Brothers sportcoats for the fall. (I picked them up with visions of my son in trad, but he's two months old, so they'd be in storage for quite a while).


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*3) BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket from Smith's of Bermuda in seafoam green*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Smith's was arguably THE best menswear store in Bermuda, being Bermuda's exclusive agents for Burberry trenchcoats, WIlliam Lockie cashmere, and Church's shoes. (All of which would always be useful in the tropics!) With Trimingham's this was one of the two flagship stores of Bermuda's front street--but both Trimingham's and Smith's are now long gone.

But occasionally clothing made for both surfaces--and I have two Smith's jackets to pass on today. This one is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth is a beautiful and distinctive seafoam green, this jacket is from the "Wimbledon" collection of Raquet Club--appropriately, given Smith's British leanings. This jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined in a classic boating jacket lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It also features the eevr-desirable patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Please note that the sleeves are slightly different lengths; adjusting them would be simple, of course.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Left Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*4) GRAIL! Summer jacket in Tropical Weight Pure Silk from Smith's of Bermuda. *

This jacket shows exactly why Smith's of Bermuda was THE menswear store of that affluent island! This is GORGEOUS. Again--this is GORGEOUS! Cut from a wonderful tropical-weight silk in a beautiful and shimmering jewel green, the texture of this fabric is as wonderful as the color--beautiful, light, and slubby, as expensive silk should be. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is a beautifully complementary green. This jacket has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and a contemporary two button closure.

This jacket was barely worn; the top chest pocket is still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original spare button in the original packet. It does have a small flaw--a small brown mark on the back of the right sleeve near the cuff. This is hardly noticeable given the color and texture of the fabric, and in any case might well come out with dry cleaning. because of this flaw, though, this jacket is

*just $35, or offer. If it'll fit you, grab it--you're not likely to see another soon!

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31





    

*5) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.

This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is also in excellent condition.

*This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33





    

*7) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*

This is lovely! Cut from a light summer weight cloth that was woven in Italy, this jacket is a classic small black and cream glen plaid with a berry red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent. It was Made in Italy. I have made a note to myself that there is a very small thorn hole in the back, but I cannot find this now.... However,it does have a small repair to the lining at one of the vents, as shown. Given these imperfections, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 32 1/2





      

*9) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

*just $13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*12) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*13) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $14.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*14) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $15, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*15) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*16) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## JackFlash

10E Royal Imperial by Florsheim Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers *$100 shipped CONUS*
_Detailed pictures_: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/exw9m8y9aun0g9y/AACRUYXKOJeI_X0aj7WIEu5ka
Exceptional used condition. Uppers are near flawless except for some unevenness near the laces on the right shoe (see photos - pencil points to condition). Extremely light wear on brand new soles and heels! Shoe trees not included.

38R Brooks Brothers linen SC *SOLD!*_
Detailed pictures_: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/33ytx39mkbh3h0r/AAC4sRdCD_NHxb87IIfjOPUpa
A true summer classic! 
S2S 18.75
P2P 21.5
BOC 30.25
Waist 19
Arm 24

38R Brooks Brothers Country Club blazer with Loro Piana cloth and Waterbury buttons *$75 shipped CONUS*_
Detailed pictures_: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ezxtvfap430prwa/AADTT0xIxsmEZeWYhU_YGr7ka
As staple as they come. Excellent condition. 
S2S 18.5
P2P 21.5
BOC 30.25
Waist 19.25
Arm 23.25

38R Brooks Brothers 33% linen/37% silk/30% blue wool sport coat *$40 shipped CONUS*_
Detailed pictures_: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s0ujvn518vjjrnq/AAC1zJLqh4NlAJFxI01f6ic5a
Great made in Italy warm weather blue sport coat! 
S2S 18.5
P2P 21
BOC 30.25
Waist 19.75
Arm 24



JackFlash said:


> Made in USA Danner Mountain Light Gore-Tex boots in 8EE (most Danner's come on their EE last - Danner recommends sizing down half size for the EE last so these would presumably fit a 7.5). Applied a light coat of Obenauf's HDLP for conditioning. Just the slightest wear on heels. Full set of numbers listed on tongue is 33000 04C951.
> 
> Detailed pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jz31uqbsqrb4g6s/AADnLaPcc85gJQORSn626c5Ba
> 
> *$50* shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Snn helmet and Fishing Vest*

*Perfect for the more active and outdoorsy Trad, or for someone heading to safari, or else for someone who just wants to re-create their own miniature version of the Battle of Rorke's Drift, I have a pith/sun helmet and a safari/fishing vest!*

​*
As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING in the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Pith/Sun helmet. Made by Brookstone, this lovely lightweight helmet is perfect for summer... gardening wouldn't be the same without it! It features an adjustable interior band; the largest this expands to is 23". It also features an internal sweatband at the front. This is in excellent, likely unworn, condition. Asking just $20, or offer.

   

2) Safari/Fishing vest. made from 100% organic cotton, this is a wonderful vest! It features bellows pockets, a deep interior front pocket accessible through the placket, side adjusters at the back, and a breast pocket. This is in excellent condition, and utterly functional. Asking just $20, or offer.


----------



## Jovan

Looking for slim-ish (~2") bow ties in repp stripes, dots, or other tasteful patterns. Preferably pointed end or butterfly shape. If anyone has a few they want to get rid of, let me know by PM. Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

frosejr said:


> Love the two Gitmans I received from 32rollandrock, another satisfying transaction.


Thanks for the kind words. The Great Purge will continue, with navy blazer and brown watch sport coat by J. Press up next. Maybe--the brown watch is so cool, but just won't work for me size wise. Same deal with the blazer. Also a wonderful Orvis sport coat in summer weight cloth (a silk blend, I suspect) and a ton of Bills.

If you have a 36 waist, stay tuned...


----------



## mhj

*Just in time for summer**

Jos Bank Olive Poplin Suit - 46 R*

https://postimg.org/image/dkyavuovn/

https://postimg.org/image/m1xt6rtkj/

Old red label model when JAB was higher quality

Color in bottom picture is more accurate

Jacket
2 button, center vent
PP 23.5"
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeves 24.25
BOC 30.5
55% cotton, 45% polyester

Trousers
Pleated
Waist 21"
Inseam 27" cuffed with 2" of material inside

Asking $65 plus actual shipping cost OBO


----------



## Chevo

32rollandrock said:


> If you have a 36 waist, stay tuned...


That would be me!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Absence!*

*I'll be away from the Internet from early tomorrow until Wednesday, so please forgive any delays in responding to PMs! *


----------



## maximar

*FOR SALE: ALDEN BALMORAL CAPTOES 907 LIKE ALLEN EDMONDS PARK AVENUE 9 EE WIDE NIB*

Not exactly thrift but from my own stock:
These are brand new 9ee. Only tried on but never worn outside. The sale includes orig. box and shoe bags. These are way better than the park avenue in quality and overall shape. Very sexy shape. I know because I have park avenues too. I wear AE 8.5ee/eee on the 5 last. The price includes shipping CONUS. Please know your Alden size because I don't accept returns. These retail for $550+ right now.
I can send more pics. I don't know why I can't post more.


----------



## jogowill

Blue Brooks Brothers Pinpoint Button-Down (PPBD?), 15.5 x 34. Excellent condition.

$22 CONUS, or offer


----------



## Monocle

PRL Pennies Tan Size 7D. *$35.00 CONUS, HI. AK. PR.*


:icon_study: I accept offers and trades - always. XL/17x34/35/40R/40x32/10.5E/59"Ties


----------



## zeppacoustic

Sorry, what does CONUS stand for? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

zeppacoustic said:


> Sorry, what does CONUS stand for?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Continental United States


----------



## ATL

Made in England (Ah!!!!) for Britches of Georgetown. 9 D. $150 CONUS OBO.

There's a tad bit of staining on the toe, but it's not very noticeable. Soles are in great shape, as are the uppers.


----------



## adoucett

*Offerings*


*Hickey Freeman Blazer (Four Button cuffs, gold)*
Asking $35 Shipped.
Appears to be a custom order. 
P2P: 21.5"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeves: 25.5" (with 1" to let out)
Shoulder: 18.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/58s3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/rqts.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/fs69.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/4bou.jpg/

*Hickey Freeman Blazer- 2 Button Cuffs (silver)*

The second is a beautiful coarser weave, and I suspect it may be blended with silk or another fabric.

The only imperfection is a little bit of loose stitching around the lining on one of the armholes, (probably a $5 fix),
Asking $35 CONUS

P2P: 22"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeves: 25"
Shoulder: 18.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tkkc.jpg/ 



























Take both blazers for $60 shipped.

*Brooks Brothers Performance Polo- Size L 
*Regular Fit. Discrete logo on chest. Hunter Green color.
Asking $12 shipped. 
















*Robert Talbott Best of Class Tie *
Very nice 3.5" 
Asking $10 shipped


----------



## imme

As I have not heard from any other interested parties in some time and my upcoming move is imminent, I will be donating all the remaining items from my estate sale thread (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1559066#post1559066) to the Epilepsy Foundation of Minnesota tomorrow. I apologize to anyone that may have been interested in some of the remaining items.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This J. Press navy blazer is a superb piece, with fewer than ten wears. I know, because I am the original owner. It just doesn't fit me right, and so I am forced to pass it on. Tagged 44S in a classic 3/2 sack configuration with hook vent, it is made from lightweight wool that's perfect for summer and in flawless condition. If this is your size, you won't find a better deal on a mint-condition Press blazer. Comes with original hanger and garment cover. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 22.75 inches; shoulder width, 20 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches with another inch possible. $90 CONUS





An Orvis two button darted sport coat. No fabric content but almost certainly a silk-wool blend that's great for summer and will work well into fall. Flawless condition and made in USA. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 24.75 inches; shoulder width, 20.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS





NWOT Bills M2. 36 waist and unhemmed. First quality and flawless. CLAIMED





Two NWT Brooks Brothers 346 polo shirts, both size large. Flawless. $25 each CONUS or take both for $40 CONUS.





More Bills in 36 to come...


----------



## imme

32rollandrock's post reminded me: does anyone ever come across discounted Brooks Brothers boys' polos? I own a few BB _boys' medium_ polos and they're quite flattering around the chest and arms, but I'm looking to add a couple _boys' large_ for more relaxed wear.


----------



## jogowill

Sophie the giraffe offers you these black AE Grayson tassel loafers. (It was right there on the table; what was I going to do, _not _put it in the pictures?)

Size 12 D

These appear to be nearly new; however, there is a shallow but noticeable cut on the toe of the left shoe (click picture below to see more pictures). This can certainly be hidden with polish, but whether or not it is truly reparable/recraftable I simply do not know.

$45 CONUS, or offer


----------



## JackFlash

Quoted to reflect remaining items for sale.



JackFlash said:


> 38R Brooks Brothers Country Club blazer with Loro Piana cloth and Waterbury buttons *$75 shipped CONUS*_
> Detailed pictures_: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ezxtvfap430prwa/AADTT0xIxsmEZeWYhU_YGr7ka
> As staple as they come. Excellent condition.
> S2S 18.5
> P2P 21.5
> BOC 30.25
> Waist 19.25
> Arm 23.25
> 
> 38R Brooks Brothers 33% linen/37% silk/30% blue wool sport coat *$40 shipped CONUS*_
> Detailed pictures_: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s0ujvn518vjjrnq/AAC1zJLqh4NlAJFxI01f6ic5a
> Great made in Italy warm weather blue sport coat!
> S2S 18.5
> P2P 21
> BOC 30.25
> Waist 19.75
> Arm 24
> 
> _Made in USA Danner Mountain Light Gore-Tex boots in 8EE (most Danner's come on their EE last - Danner recommends sizing down half size for the EE last). Applied a __of Obenauf's HDLP for conditioning. Just the slightest wear on heels. Full set of numbers listed on tongue is 33000 04C951. _
> 
> _Detailed pictures: _https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jz31uqbsq...gJQORSn626c5Ba
> 
> *$50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## jackizod

A few Izod Lacoste Harrington jackets for sale, we are getting married and I need to condence...so my loss is your gain. All in wonderful gently used condition with plenty of wear in them. Asking $ 35.00 per jacket, but I am open to offers for the lot. 

Size Med (real fit 40-42) 


Size Small new (real fit 38-40) 


Size Med (real fit 40-42 )


----------



## jackizod

For sale: 100% wool Michael Kors light grey dual vent suit size 40 S (flat front pants 33x30 with 3 inches of material for waist 2 inches for length) jacket is uncut and has been worn twice for spring events 2014. I'm getting married and we are condensing. Asking $80.00 but am open to offers.


----------



## Monocle

/\ the pennies are sold. Thank you.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## wacolo

$45 Shipped CONUS ~42L Midnight Blue shawl collar tux. Overall in very good condition. One button, unvented, jetted pockets and fully lined. The pants are pleated and have a plain bottom. There is no makers label, save for a Union tag in the pocket. The coat is fully canvassed as the pick stitching behind the lapels is quite evident. The only real wear is to the lining in the top of the jacket, which I assume was from a hanger. Or some _really_ _boney_ shoulders. At any rate it does not show when worn. Otherwise no holes in the suit itself, no stains that I have noted. Also the stripe on the trousers is actually black, and not brown as it seems to appear in the picture. This is a classic from top to bottom. Thanks!

https://postimg.org/image/hzsqkajcj/ https://postimg.org/image/cylcixbw3/ https://postimg.org/image/ud5kr790z/ https://postimg.org/image/dybnemr1v/ https://postimg.org/image/txuay6n3n/ https://postimg.org/image/7e8v8ad0z/
Chest 22.5"
Length BOC 33"
Sleeve 25.5" +1.75"
Shoulders 19"

Outseam from top of waistband 42.5"
Waist 31" +3.5"
Inseam 29.5" +3"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lands End extra-long Madras tie
Made in USA
3.25" by 64"

Asking $15 > $12.50 or offer


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Allen Edmonds MacNeil in black pebble grain calf
> These are in outstanding condition with a few wears at most. Uppers in perfect condition, heels full, soles with little wear.
> Size 11.5D
> 
> $110 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M1 cotton trousers in light yellow, also with little wear.
> Flat front, cuff
> Waist 42; Inseam 31
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver repp--black with red and yellow
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> New With Tags Santorelli trousers
> Made in Italy
> Single reverse pleat
> Unhemmed
> 
> 38 waist; 37 inches of inseam to hem
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman blue mini-gingham bd shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged L
> Measures 16 x 35.5
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Hanover #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers
> Made in USA
> Size 9.5 D/B
> Full heels and little wear to soles
> 
> $90 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Six shirts, all in excellent condition...
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label spread collar shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged 15
> Measures 15 x 32
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label spread collar shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged S
> Measures 15 x 34
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers sport shirt
> Size XL
> Made in USA
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren NWOT spread collar shirt
> Tagged 17.5 XL
> Measures 17.5 x 37.5
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Both ties 3.25" width.
> 
> Brooks Brothers XL
> Lands End wool/silk
> 
> $15 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Three Charvet point collar dress shirts in excellent condition
> All measure 15 x 33
> Dark blue stripe; Light blue stripe; mini-check
> Barrel cuff
> Made in France
> 
> $26 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Really nice Hickey Freeman navy nailhead wool trousers. These appear to be of a newer vintage by the labeling in the waistband. Plus, excellent condition.
> Reverse pleat and cuffed
> 
> 36 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark fit khakis in khaki
> Flat front, no cuff
> These appear unworn but have been shortened
> Tagged 36 x 30 but measure 36 x 28.5
> 
> $24 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste dark khaki polo
> Tagged 9
> Made in France
> Pit to Pit: 28; Length: 31
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste slate blue polo
> Tagged XXL
> Made in USA
> Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 34
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light khaki polo
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length: 31
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM Lewin broadcloth spread collar shirt
> Tagged L
> Measures 17 x 35
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etro (made in USA), Stewart of Appin wool tartan (made in Scotland), and Robt. Talbott for Georgetown Univ. Shop navy w/white pindot (SOLD) ties
> All 3.25" width
> 
> $13 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers A&S (SOLD) and Robt. Talbott ties
> 3.75" width
> 
> $13 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ben Silver blue pinpoint ocbd
> 17.5 x 34
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Millar long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom James long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Made in USA--I'm thinking probably by Gitman Bros.
> Size L
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve button down madras
> Made in India
> Size XL
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers tie
> 3.75" width
> 
> $11 conus


----------



## Monocle

:icon_cheers: *REDUCED* Land's End 60/40 Oxford Short Sleeve BD in aqua blue and white. Size 17.5 TALL W27 L35 Shoulder 21 *$9.00 *:icon_cheers:

*SOLD* Land's End Supima No-Iron LS BD in Fun Pastel Stripes. Single button cuffs with gauntlet button. Box pleat. Locker Loop. This one has the oxford stripe gussets at the side seams. 
Nice oxford if you like to mix in a no-iron occasionally. Size 15.5 x 33 "Tailored Fit" W23 L33.5 SL33.5 


*CLAIMED P/P* Older Bean all cotton Oxford BD casual shirt in lavender and white. Clean, soft and ever so gently broken-in. Single pocket. Box pleat. Sized L. W25 L33 SL35 *$15.00*


*SOLD* Cool little vintage Half Norfolk -Inspired (shall we say) wool jacket in a cool stripe. From Houston and Battelstein's Red Hanger shop. (prob 1960's or early 1970's) Union tag. Lined cape and sides with full canvas. 
Action pleats at back. Single vent. The buttons are plastic, but with heavy duty shanks. Would look cool with leather replacements. Unsized, so please check measurements. I estimate it as a 38-39R W20 (+ 0) which tapers to 19" at waist. L30.5 (+ half inch) Sleeves 25 (+ 1) Shoulder 18.5 (sorry I did not pull the collar down all the way in back. It was too late when I noticed it...)


:icon_study: Trades and offers - YES XL/17x35/46R/40x32/10.5E/59" Ties


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> _*Blue Blazers*_
> *LE Chino Blazer*
> excellent condition
> used a few times
> natural unpadded shoulders
> patch flap pockets
> half lined
> double vents
> 38R, but measures to be larger
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> *$28 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> *BB Blazer*
> *Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCC Blazer
> *3/2 sack configuration
> rare thrift find
> has double vents and ticket pocker
> very good condition
> natural shoulders
> lapped seams
> fully lined
> only flaw noted is some separation of the lining at the bottom of the coat
> no holes
> 43L
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 23
> length BOC: 33
> sleeves: 25.5
> *$40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM with any questions


----------



## jfkemd

Price Drop



jfkemd said:


> *Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Baracuta Style Jacket
> *Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack
> fully lined
> no holes or tears
> very good condition
> some wear noted on leather wrapped buttons
> *$40>>$30 shipped Conus*
> Size:
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits:21.5
> sleeves: 25
> length BOC: 30
> 
> 
> 
> BB Country Club Shirt
> *Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM if with any questions


----------



## CMDC

Viyella fun shirt
This is not the traditional Viyella cotton/wool fabric but is 100% cotton and just like the Brooks Bros and other fun shirt models
Made in USA

Size M

$22 conus


----------



## plupy

Who needs a golf bag? Smashing tartan plaid golf bag from the legendary Winged Foot club in Mamaroneck, NY. Trimmed in (surprisingly convincing) British Tan vinyl it appears hardly used. Except for some surface dust and tarnish to the metal fasteners there are no condition issues. Includes a travel hood still factory rubber-banded. Take it for $30 + actual cost of shipping (figure 7 lbs from O6820 via Priority Mail or your other choice; can also pick up in person in Fairfield County, CT or NYC). Offers welcome.


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks.

$22 Brooks Brothers Sportshirt XL 100% Cotton Cream with a Green and Red Tatttersall. Clean with no stains or holes. 
Neck 17.5
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
https://postimg.org/image/4j4yswnsj/ https://postimg.org/image/dko3k9b3n/

$25 Gitman Brothers Sportshirt Large 100% Cotton. A little bit heavier, but not a flannel. Just a nice, beefy cotton. It is a lovely tan and brown glen plaid with a rust windowpane. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25
Shoulder 21 
Sleeve from shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/57dtbumib/ https://postimg.org/image/5mp34v8fn/

$25 Brooks Brothers Madras Long Sleeve Sportshirt XL A great summer piece. Light weight madras cotton in reds, greens and yellow. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22 
Sleeve from shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/gq8pagtpv/ https://postimg.org/image/6ewcht20j/

$20 Gitman Brothers Dress Shirt 16/35 100% Cotton in a tan and blue check. The shirt is in great shape. No holes or stains. However the label is about to fall out. It does not affect the wearability though.
Neck 16
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from shoulder 25.5
https://postimg.org/image/894llszn7/ https://postimg.org/image/p8dk12aur/

$22 PRL OCBD Uni-Stripe Large Standard issue Unistripe from PRL Rider on the chest, but no pocket. Clean with no stains or holes.
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/5nz0yaa9f/ https://postimg.org/image/bwkcrv7ub/

$22 PRL OCBD Pink, White and Blue Stripe Large Same as above!
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/jzij36sfn/ https://postimg.org/image/o9x6yrxir/

$25 Tom James Dress Shirt 16/34 A great shirt, probably made by Kenneth Gordon. Basically a Royal Oxford with a stripe. Spread collar and plain cuffs. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/f0zm2ee0j/ https://postimg.org/image/6k03rh9bn/

$25 Brooks Brothers Denim Shirt XL Soft Supima cotton in a medium weight. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17.5
Chest 27.5
Shoulder 22
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
https://postimg.org/image/arrkrkz5f/ https://postimg.org/image/wursv1lgz/

$25 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$28 Charles Tyrwhitt sport shirt XXL A gingham from Tyrwhitt. Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/


----------



## gamma68

*CLOSET CLEAROUT*

*SHORTS! OCBDS! MADRAS! And a **FREE **item for smaller Trads!*

All items are in excellent condition with no flaws unless otherwise noted. Click the main photo for a larger image. Discounts for multiple items. Please PM with questions and offers.

*Arrow shorts in a nicely faded dusty rose (or Nantucket Red, if you will)*
Actual measurements: 17" waist, 9.5" inseam
100% cotton, made in Egypt
*$15 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jos A Bank patchwork Madras shorts*
Made in India, subtle pleats, 100% cotton
Actual measurements: 16.5" waist, 9" inseam
*$15 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------------------

_*A QUINTESSENTIAL TRAD STAPLE *_
*Brooks Brothers must-iron blue university stripe OCBD*
Made in USA, slim fit, 100% Supima cotton 
Actual measurements: 16" neck, 33" sleeve
*$23 CONUS *

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers red/black tattersall*
Slim fit, non-iron, 100% cotton
Actual measurements: 16" neck, 33.5" sleeve
*$20 CONUS*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD*
Slim fit, non-iron, 100% Supima cotton
Actual measurements: 16.5" neck, 33.5" sleeve
*$20 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Vintage Brooks Brothers "Makers" must-iron red/white striped shirt*
100% cotton, made in the USA
Name stamp inside collar and marked inside front button flap--NOT VISIBLE when worn
Actual measurements: 15.25" neck, 33" sleeve
*$20 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*LANDS' END must-iron blue university stripe OCBD*
Locker loop, 100% cotton
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 35.25" sleeve
*$20 CONUS*

--------------------------------------------------------------
*
Gitman Bros. red micro-check must-iron shirt*
100% cotton, made in USA (?)
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
*$23 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------------
*
JPRESS French blue w/white pinstripe must-iron shirt*
100% cotton, made in Canada
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33.5" sleeve
*$23 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*
SMALLER TRAD ALERT*

*FREE! Wonderful vintage 3/2 roll Hart Schaffner & Marx wool jacket*

CLAIMED

I obtained this off the Exchange from Moncole, but it's a short, and I wear a regular. He sent it to me gratis, so if it works for you, just pay for postage, and it's yours!

* HSM "Racquet Club" for Lazarus
* Midweight wool
* 3/2 roll
* Hook vent
* Swelled edges
* Half-lined
* The interior union tag dates this jacket circa 1949-1961! I'd guess it's from the late 1950s.

*Actual measurements*
Shoulders: 17.5"
Pit-to-pit: 20.5"
Waist: 20"
Sleeve: 23" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 28"

Just one minor flaw: a moth nibble on the right sleeve (see photo). A skilled tailor can probably fix this. This is a really nice jacket that I hope goes to a good home. (Apologies for the large photos.)


----------



## RPV

*AlLMOST Trad 2 button and darted, but a lovely herringbone.*

*Cricketeer 42R Brown Tweed, Two button. 
*
Chest: 22"
Waist: 21"
Shoulders: 18.75" 
Left sleeve: 24.75" Right sleeve: 24.5"
Bottom of collar to bottom hem: 30"


----------



## Monocle

Many thanks to Gamma for finding a nice home for that HSM coat! 

Without starting a whole new thread on the subject: What is your threshold for moth damage in general? I have yet to have my tailor fix any moth nibbles in vintage clothing, and am curious about the process (if there is one), and in how successful you have found your tailor's methods to be (price too), especially if the hole cannot be easily hidden by a seam adjustment, or other alteration.


----------



## 32rollandrock

My threshold is zero. If there's a moth nibble, I sell for shipping cost only or toss it.



Monocle said:


> Many thanks to Gamma for finding a nice home for that HSM coat!
> 
> Without starting a whole new thread on the subject: What is your threshold for moth damage in general? I have yet to have my tailor fix any moth nibbles in vintage clothing, and am curious about the process (if there is one), and in how successful you have found your tailor's methods to be (price too), especially if the hole cannot be easily hidden by a seam adjustment, or other alteration.


----------



## ridethecliche

Fixing moth holes requires reweaving to be done correctly. This process starts at $50 and quickly goes up. It's not worth it unless you get an incredibly rare piece.


----------



## Reuben

If it's a rougher fabric like a tweed, I don't mind a minor nibble or three. They're harder to see and you can frequently get away with just having them darned. I've got an old Dege shooting jacket that has some pretty significant damage that I wear for drizzly occasions. It's warm, the damage, though extensive, isn't that obvious to a casual glance, and the quality is superb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

ridethecliche said:


> Fixing moth holes requires reweaving to be done correctly. This process starts at $50 and quickly goes up. It's not worth it unless you get an incredibly rare piece.


I have had small holes, 1/4" or less in tweeds fixed for around $25 that were, to me, virtually invisible. A large hole can certainly get expensive and honestly if it is in a smoother fabric, I probably would not bother. Especially if it is in a conspicuous place.


----------



## gamma68

ridethecliche said:


> Fixing moth holes requires reweaving to be done correctly. This process starts at $50 and quickly goes up. It's not worth it unless you get an incredibly rare piece.


Not so. I've recently had some small moth holes in a couple Harris Tweed jackets repaired for ~$10 per hole. And now I can't tell you where the holes were.


----------



## ATL

BUMPs



> 1960s Jos Bank Harris Tweed, 40 S/R. $150 CONUS.
> 
> This thing is incredible. The tweed itself is amazing, and the presence of a natural shoulder and the quarter lining makes this a very light, but substantial, tweed.
> 
> 3-2 with no buttons on the sleeve (Was this a '50s thing? I don't think they've been removed.)
> Hook vent
> Fully canvassed.
> 
> Condition: There are a few minor tears in the inside lining - nothing that I'd even worry about fixing (and the tear along the bottom of the jacket gives you the ability to verify the canvassing).
> 
> MEASUREMENTS:
> 
> P2p: 21 1/4
> Waist: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> Britches of Georgetowne shoes, 9 D. $150 CONUS
> Made in England by Loake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Donegal Tweed, 44 R. $75 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere/Mohair/Wool blend
> 
> P2p: 23
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 1/4
> 
> Flusser Bespoke flannel suit, 40 R. $185 CONUS.
> 
> Jacket deets:
> Double vent
> Functional cuffs
> Full canvas and handwork everywhere, of course
> 
> Trouser deets:
> Double pleat, suspender buttons and covered side tab elastic for tightening things up a bit
> 
> P2p: hair over 21
> Waist: 20
> Sleeve: 23 ½ (functional cuffs)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> Waist: 16.5 (no room on inside)
> Leg opening at cuff: 9
> Inseam: 32
> Cuff: 1 ¾


----------



## Monocle

*REDUCED * Get Two vintage Brooks '346' 3/2 Roll Sacks. One blue, one gray stripe. These jackets are virtually identical in stature, sized *42R* The most obvious style differences are - the older blue jacket has a wider lapel (4") the gray has a narrower lapel (3 1/2"). The blue has an older union tag, and the gray has a modern one. The blue has patch hip pockets. The gray does not. Probably from right around the transition in the 1970's. Both are in very good condition. The only small flaw is highlighted in my pic - a very small almost inconspicuous snag on the back right shoulder blade of the gray jacket. It appears to be this instead of moth damage. There is no other obvious damage to either jacket, and it is only visible mainly when you expand the fabric with your finger to examine closely. A blue herringbone tweed, and a gray herringbone/combo stripe with threads of chestnut and blue. Nicely swelled edges, standard single vents, barely-there padding in the shoulders, lined cape and sides with full canvas.

*follow the link to my bucket to examine the labels and union tag. I didn't want to take up too much space here.*

Width: 22" p2p
Length: 31" boc
Sleeve: 25" s2c
Shoulder: 19" s2s

*NOW $29 *for both jackets. CONUS, HI, AK, PR

:icon_study:


----------



## CMDC

Seersucker and other summer pants...

Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker--like new condition
38 waist; 30 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$32 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker--excellent condition
38 waist; 32 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$32 conus



















No brand seersucker--made in USA--like new condition
34 waist; 33 inseam
Flat front, cuffed

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 blue ocbd trousers--excellent condition
32 waist; 32 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$25 conus



















This last pair is out of my closet and was worn once, twice at most
LLBean red chinos
32 waist; 32 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$24 conus


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED*



gamma68 said:


> *Brooks Brothers red/black tattersall*
> Slim fit, non-iron, 100% cotton
> Actual measurements: 16" neck, 33.5" sleeve


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Labels are intact.

New Brooks Brothers Makers Cummerbunds. The Black and the Burgundy are English woven silk. The Dark Gray is wool. All are made in USA. Retail is $95.

*$32*

Sizes available:
Black Small-Medium (extends to 39 inches)
Gray Small-Medium (extends to 39 inches)
Burgundy Large-Extra Large (extends to 53 inches)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Short Sleeves For The Heat!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $25!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Sri Lanka; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Orvis Cream w/Multicolor Plaid Linen Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Linen
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Alan Flusser Multicolor Checkerboard Linen Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in China; 100% Linen
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Light Green Linen Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Linen
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $25!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Chinos - 34 & 35*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Chinos - 37 & 38*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Lands' End Stone Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (Could be new)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36-L*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Slant Front Pockets
Right Rear Besom Pocket/Left Flap Pocket w/button
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 36x34*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 33.5"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
2 Reverse Pleats; 5 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*J Crew Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good+ Condition*
These are those "Distressed" pants, so there is some fading/wear,
but the button holes are almost unused. 
100% Cotton twill; Made in China
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 38"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 6 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets - Right w/button
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes!*

*I have a slew of lovely trad/Ivy shoes to pass on today, including a wonderful pair of Wright boots, Quoddys, Brooks Brothers loafers,Florsheim shell, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Wright boots. Size 11B. These are beautiful! In absolutely excellent condition, these have been worn very sparingly. I'm selling these for another member who is just trying to recoup some costs, hence they're just $155, boxed, shipped, and insured.

    

2) Quoddy's. These are also being sold for another member! In very Good condition, I am informed that these are 9/.9.5US. Asking $55, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

 

3) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $40.

   

4) Sebago penny loafers. Handmade in Maine. A true Ivy classic! Size 9D. Asking just $40.

   

5) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $40.

     

6) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $17.

     

7) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $14.

   

8) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $20.

  

9) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $20.

     

10) Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking $30

   

11) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $16.

   

12) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $16.

    

13) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $25.

    

16) Mephisto sandals. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 43. Asking $14.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Chinos - 39*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Lightweight Red Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

***********************************************
*Vineyard Vines Sand Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good(??) Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in China
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
These pants show wear, but they could be "Distressed";
They also need a button for the rear pocket, in any case...
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$22 PRL Reds 36x30 Not new, but in very good shape. No holes or stains. They measure Waist - 36, Inseam - 30.5, Outseam Top of Waistband 41.5
https://postimg.org/image/qbb5zotir/ https://postimg.org/image/t44djptv7/

$28 Ben Silver English Drills 40 Wonderfully made and in excellent condition. No stains or holes. Forward Pleats and cuffed. Waist 40, Inseam 33, Outseam 45
https://postimg.org/image/46wep2fzn/ https://postimg.org/image/uyh81ggvn/

$22 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Don't let fall sneak up on you. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$30 Red and White Batik Pants 34x29 GTH in red and white. Sturdy cotton batik with a flat front and plain bottom. The only tag reads Contemporary Design. No Stains or holes. Waist 34.5, Inseam 29.75, Outseam 40.75
https://postimg.org/image/f2sdy5qb7/ https://postimg.org/image/dp0r2ur1v/ https://postimg.org/image/a2uxq7koj/

$45 Dexter USA Saddle Oxfords 11.5D Deadstock, unworn. Tan and Brown with a red sole. A great summer shoe!
https://postimg.org/image/5e15psrcj/ https://postimg.org/image/cep5ikt4j/ https://postimg.org/image/r1q408rqr/

$40 Gray and White Seersucker Sport Coat 48L Probably made by Hardwick. 3/2, Sack, Single Vent.
Chest 25
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 33
Sleeve from Shoulder 25 +1
https://postimg.org/image/96cazroxf/ https://postimg.org/image/muwwf5a7n/ https://postimg.org/image/8xeq9uc4z/


----------



## Monocle

TweedyDon said:


> *I have a slew of lovely trad/Ivy shoes to pass on today, including a wonderful pair of Wright boots, Quoddys, Brooks Brothers loafers,Florsheim shell, and more!
> 
> As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> 1) Wright boots. Size 11B. These are beautiful! In absolutely excellent condition, these have been worn very sparingly. I'm selling these for another member who is just trying to recoup some costs, hence they're just $155, boxed, shipped, and insured.


Wish these were E's


----------



## CMDC

Dead gentleman sportcoats in excellent condition...

Samuelsohn olive glenplaid sport coat
2 button, darted
Made in Canada
Fully lined, single vent

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26

$45 conus




























Samuelsohn navy flannel blazer
2 button, darted
Made in Canada
Fully lined, single vent

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31.75
Sleeve: 26

$45 conus



















Georgetown University Shop tie 3.5" width, brownish olive
Arthur Adler Ancient Madder tie 3.25" width
$17 conus each


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Chinos - 40 & 41*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you need quality hiking boots and wear size 11.5, you're in luck. I have a brand new pair of Merrell Moab Mid GoreTex boots, just like on the website: https://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/12464M/0/Mens/Moab-Mid-GORE-TEX These are lightweight but rugged and available for just $100 CONUS. These will be going on eBay tomorrow night, so act fast, and thanks.


----------



## maximar

maximar said:


> Not exactly thrift but from my own stock:
> These are brand new 9ee. Only tried on but never worn outside. The sale includes orig. box and shoe bags. These are way better than the park avenue in quality and overall shape. Very sexy shape. The price includes shipping CONUS. Please know your Alden size because I don't accept returns. These retail for $550+ right now.
> I can send more pics. I don't know why I can't post more.


$275 folks. Any takers?


----------



## 32rollandrock

A gorgeous J. Press sky blue chambray sport coat, perfect for summer, in a classic 3/2 sack configuration with hook vent. Fully lined. Aside from a minor smudge (pictured) on one cuff that should easily clean out (it's on the right and consistent with the owner getting the cuff onto something while writing on a surface--that's my guess at least) it is in perfect condition. It is tagged 48L but see measurements--it measures much closer to a 44L. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 17 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another 2.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*From Joe Tradly, the Father of the Thrift Exchange!*

Perfect for an Ivy summer, this lovely Johnston & Murphy white buck saddles are in very Good/Excellent condition, having only minor creasing to the toecaps and minor scuffs to the leather of the saddle, as shown. MADE IN ITALY. Size US10M.

*Asking just $35 shipped in the US, or offer*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties!*

*I have a slew of beautiful ties to pass on today, as well as bowties and cravats, from makers such as Chipp, J. Press, Ben Silver, The Andover Shop, Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*

​
2) Huntington. Al silk, excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $10

 

3) J. Press. Made in Ireland. All silk. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $14.

 

4) Robert Talbott for The Tartan Corner. Hand sewn. Shropshire Light Infantry regimental. Excellent condition, except that the tag noting the affiliation is off on one side. 3 1/4". $10.

 

5) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $10.

 

6) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

7) Huntington. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10

 

8) Jos. A Bank. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $6.

 

9) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $8.

 

*GROUP B: EMBLEMATICS AND MORE!*

​
1) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

 

3) J. Press The Burlington Knot. 80/20 silk/polyester. Excellent condition. 4". $12.

   

4) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12.

  

6) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. Racquets and ball. All silk; woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/4" $14.

  

7) Polo paisley. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $8.

 

8) Brooks Brothers; all wool. Hand made in the USA. Beautiful! 4". Just $12.

 

9) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $6.

  

*GROUP C: WOOLS, SILKS, VINTAGE & MORE!*

​
1) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch. GORGEOUS! 3 1/2" by 46 1/4". Excellent condition; all wool tartan. $10.

 

2) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch. GORGEOUS! 3 1/4" by 48". Excellent condition; all wool tartan. $10.

 

3) XMI. ALl silk; excellent. 3 3/8". $9.

 

4) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $10.

 

5) Chipp. ALl silk; woven in England. Excellent except for some minor disbalance at the end of the blade. 4". $10.

  

6) Scappino; made for Princeton University Store. All silk. Some minor discoloration on lining, and store label is off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $6.

  

7) The English Sports SHop of Bermuda. Made in England. All silk; excellent. 3 1/2". $10

  

9) VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS! Cotton. Very Good condition. 3 1/4" by 51". $8

 

10) LIKELY 1940s! VERY VINTAGE Abercrombie and Fitch wool tie. EXCELLENT condition! 3 3/8" by 45 1/4". Asking just $14--this is exceptionally rare!


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> _*Blue Blazers*_
> *LE Chino Blazer*
> excellent condition
> used a few times
> natural unpadded shoulders
> patch flap pockets
> half lined
> double vents
> 38R, but measures to be larger
> shoulders: 18.25
> armpits: 21.5
> sleeves: 24.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> *$35>>$30>>$25 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> *CCC Blazer
> *3/2 sack configuration
> rare thrift find
> has double vents and ticket pocket
> very good condition
> natural shoulders
> lapped seams
> fully lined
> only flaw noted is some separation of the lining at the bottom of the coat
> no holes
> 43L
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 23
> length BOC: 33
> sleeves: 25.5
> *$50>>$45>>$40 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM with any questions


----------



## Monocle

The BB 346 jackets are CLAIMED. Thank you!


----------



## mu2482

mu2482 said:


> Gentlemen - for sale is a pair of Allen Edmonds Patriot loafers in brown. Beautiful shape with the exception of some idiot who ran the sale writing "
> 55" on the bottom for an unknown reason. I would say they are in very good to excellent condition. These are a 9D, and tried as I might to wear them, they're simply too tight for me. Shoe trees not included. Shipped to you for, shall we say, $80? **I'm traveling abroad starting this Friday, so if they don't sell by Wednesday or so I'll just try when I get back.**
> View attachment 11367
> View attachment 11368


Bump. Offers welcome


----------



## mu2482

mu2482 said:


> View attachment 11369
> View attachment 11370


Bump. Offers welcome


----------



## mu2482

mu2482 said:


> View attachment 11372
> Hello all. This is a beautiful suit that I'm selling because it no longer fits. It was worn less than 5 times, last worn at my wedding, and is only approximately a year old. This is a beautiful Charcoal Birdseye, incredibly soft beautiful fabric. From their signature gold line, this is Super 120's fabric and is their top of the line. This is 2-button, with pleated and cuffed pants. Jacket is a 41R. The pants would be approximately a 35 X 29 but can be let out in both regards. The exact suit is selling for $429 today at the store. I'm attaching a description from the website. This is a gorgeous suit in perfect condition.
> 
> "Year-round fabric has fluid drape and rich hand, center-vent jacket for classic styling, sleeves constructed for the addition of custom working buttonholes, tailored shoulders and pick-stitched detailing and premier jacquard signature Bemberg lining. Half-canvas chest piece and padded lapels."
> 
> I'm generally not a huge fan of some of their stuff, but this suit caught my eye and I bought it and really loved it, still do in fact. Yours for $85 shipped, OBO.


Bump. Reminder that offers are welcome.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALMOST 100 TRADLY SHIRTS!*

*ALMOST 100 TRADLY SHIRTS!*
*
I have lots of beautiful shirts to pass on today, including some RARE Jermyn Street shirts from Turnbull & Asser and Harvie & Hudson, vintage Brooks Brothers, Gitman, Pink, and more--including polos, dress shirts, French cuffs, madras, and more!*



*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP 1*

1) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $12.

    

2) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $16.

  

3) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $20.

  

4) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

5) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

6) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

7) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street. Size 16.5-361/2. Excellent condition! Asking $15.

  

8) Brooks Brothers blue straight collar. 16-32/33. This has VERY rare interior label. Two small pinholes on collar, hence just $15.

   

9) Robert Talbott bespoke. Beautiful pink gingham with contrast collar and French cuffs. Excellent condition. 18.5-35. $16

  

10) Gitman Brothers. Size XXL. Made in the USA. Asking $14.

  

11) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $20.

  

12) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

13) RARE Turnbull & Asser shirt made for Vogue. Three button barrel cuffs. Size 15. $25.

  

14) RARE SERO OCBD. Seafoam green--perfect for summer! Size 15-32. $16.

  

15) RARE SERO OCBD. Very pale yellow. Size 15-32. $16.

   

*GROUP 2*

16) Paul Stuart. A beautiful shirt, with a lovely herringbone weave. fabric loomed in Italy. Size 16-35. Excellent condition. Asking just $16

  

17) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $16.

  

18) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $16.

  

19) Paul Stuart. A wonderful shade of coral! Size 16-L. Excellent condition. Made in Canada. Asking just $15.

  

20) Club Room madras. A beautiful shirt! Size M. Short sleeves. Chest: 22 1/4. Asking just $10.

  

21) Madras by Kabat, one of the long-gone regional trad stores of Ivy-league New Jersey. Excellent condition. Short sleeves. Size M. Chest 22 3/4. Asking just $10.

  

22) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

23) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth check shirt. Size 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Just $12.

    

24) Ralph Lauren Marlowe plaid shirt. Excellent condition! Size M. Chest 23, sleeve 33. Asking just $12.

   

25) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Patchwork madras shirt. Absolutely beautiful condition! Blake model. Size L. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $16.

   

26) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

27) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $14.

   

*GROUP 3:*

28) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

29) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $22 > 18.

  

30) Ralph Lauren Purple Label blue and white striped casual summer dress shirt. Size L. Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve c. 34 3/4. Excellent condition. Made in Italy. Asking just $19.

  

31) GRAIL! Orvis patchwork madras. Size L. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. Chest: 22. Asking just $12.

  

32) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

*GROUP 4:*

33) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $10.

  

34) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $6.

  

35) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

36) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $12.



37) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

38) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

39) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

40) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

41) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

   

42) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

43) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $9.

  

44) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $9.

  

45) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $12.

   

46) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

47) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $9

  

48) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $9.

  

*GROUP 5:*

49) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $10.

 

50) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

51) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $10.

  

52) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

53) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $8.

  

54) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

55) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $9.

  

56) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $9.

  

57) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $8

  

58) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

59) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

60) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

61) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

62) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $8.

  

62) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $9.

 

64) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $9.

  

65) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

66) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 6: *

67) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

68) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

69) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

70) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

71) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 7 FORMAL SHIRTS: *

72) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition. $8

 

73) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition. $8

 

*GROUP 8*

74) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $12.

 

75) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $15.

  

76) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $8.

  

77) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $10.

 

78) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $12.

  

79) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

80) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

81) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

82) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $15,

 

83) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

84) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $16.

  

85) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

*GROUP 9:*

86) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

87) Brooks Brothers Special order OCBD. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

88) Another Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD shirt! I believe that the collar is unlined. Custom made. Chest 21 1/4, sleeve 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17 1/2; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 3/8. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

89) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 15.5-34. Slim Fit. Imported. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $13.

  

90) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $15.

 

91) Ralph Lauren blue OCBD. Size 18.5-38/39. Very Good./Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  


92) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" shirt. 15.5-32/33. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

   

93) Brooks Brothers check shirt. Lovely and soft; fabric woven in Italy. Size M; chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

94) Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $14.

   

95) Another Ivy Summer Classic--the Ralph Lauren Polo shirt! Brown. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

96) Brooks Brothers OCBD in a very pale cream-yellow. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $16.

  

97) Brooks Brothers casual check shirt. Size M. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 35 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $14.


----------



## wacolo

All Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$40 Brooks Brothers USA 44R A classic from BB. 3/2, sack, single vent. The fabric is 100% Silk in a tan glen plaid with a burgundy windowpane. Made in the USA and dating I would guess from the late 80's or early 90's. Clean all over and all of the seams and buttons are secure.
https://postimg.org/image/62wz5g8z7/ https://postimg.org/image/6ji6rvwqb/ https://postimg.org/image/f0hp2t1f7/ https://postimg.org/image/ukp2tcbjn/
Chest 23.5 (double checked)
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 24 + 1.5
Length 31.5

$30 Huntington Sack Sport Coat 38S 3/2, Sack, patch pockets and a hook vent. The coat is fully lined, made in the USA and in great shape with no holes or stains. I am guessing the fabric is 100% silk, but it is not stated. It is tagged as a 38S but all of you 40S fellows take a look at the measurements below as they make work for you.
Chest 21
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 29 
https://postimg.org/image/qx4q9jdyr/ https://postimg.org/image/x9jvjdh0z/ https://postimg.org/image/yeij2hsvn/

$40 Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn 40R A fine medium weight tweed from Paul Stuart. Probably 100% wool but it is not tagged. The fabric is a Gray Herringbone with stripes of red and blue. The coat is darted, fully lined, has swelled edges, 2 Buttons and a center vent. Overall in terrific shape with no holes or stains. Tagged as a 40R but please note these measurements.....
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 23 + 1.5
Length BOC 30
https://postimg.org/image/4et8d25pv/ https://postimg.org/image/585u5obqr/ https://postimg.org/image/jz0m3lfub/ https://postimg.org/image/3qkdu4703/


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Loafers*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some out of season stuff at great prices...

First, a Harris Tweed brown herringbone sport coat. Two button and darted, with patch pockets in a classic cut. Half-lined, single vented and in spectacular condition, with leather buttons in excellent shape. Beautiful weave to the tweed. Measurements are 21 inches from armpit to armpit; 18 inches from shoulder seam to shoulder seam; 30 inches from bottom of collar to hem; 25.5 inches, with another 1.5 inches possible, from shoulder seam to cuff. $25 CONUS





Next up, a truly fabulous (I think) Fair Isle sweater from J. Crew. It's an extra large that measures 22 inches from armpit to armpit, 20 inches from shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 24.5 inches from shoulder seam to cuff and 26.25 inches from top of collar to hem in back. All measurements taken with tailor tape on garment laid flat. This is a fairly robust knit that will be perfect come fall. $15 CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with drop...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 > $18 each; 2 for $35 > $32!*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*
***********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End White Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; bright white!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5x 33*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*$20 > $18 each; 2 for $35 > $32!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Submariner

*High praise for 32rollandrock!*

I just got my package, shipped to me so quickly that I was actually surprised by its presence at my door. I received an amazing piece at an unbelievable price. 32rollandrock is one of the people that make this forum and this exchange truly great. Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

These boots have been claimed.



32rollandrock said:


> If you need quality hiking boots and wear size 11.5, you're in luck. I have a brand new pair of Merrell Moab Mid GoreTex boots, just like on the website: https://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/12464M/0/Mens/Moab-Mid-GORE-TEX These are lightweight but rugged and available for just $100 CONUS. These will be going on eBay tomorrow night, so act fast, and thanks.


----------



## maltimad

*Summer Things*

Hello!

I have for your consideration today attire of summer. As always, all prices include domestic shipping. Offers are also welcome, especially for multiple purchases. Here we go!

*1) Berle Seersucker Shorts. Red/White. Untagged (Fits as a 35/36 waist) *

Southern Americana at its finest. Striking and different red and white seersucker made by Berle in South Carolina. Wonderfully breathable fabric, and fully tailored construction. It looks as though the shorts were lengthened slightly and the crease from where the previous hem was 'turned under' is visible still. As it is a remnant of the previous inseam, it runs straight all the way around each leg. Thus, it looks like an extra-deep hem. Please see pictures. It wouldn't bother me personally to leave it as is. If you wanted to get rid of it, a good pressing by any dry cleaner should do the trick. Throw a blue-ish polo or OCBD on, and you have the perfect, thoughtfully different, Fourth of July outfit.


Measurements (inches):
Waist: 35 (with 2 inches to let out)
Inseam: 8.25
Front Rise: 12.5
Back Rise: 17.75

Pricing: $21.00

*2) NEW Custom Fit Polo Ralph Lauren Polo . Red/Yellow/Navy. Size Large.*

The quintessential RL Polo polo, great quality pique fabric. In a slimmer custom fit - meaning a fairly fitted large or a slightly roomy medium. Beautifully vibrant color scheme. New and unworn.

Measurements (inches):
Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19
Sleeve length (from shoulder): 9
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of back): 29.5 (longer tennis tail, front length is about 27 inches)

Pricing: $24.00
*
3) Classic Fit Polo Ralph Lauren Polo. Cornflower Blue with Blue/White Seersucker Collar. Size Large.*

Very unique RL Polo polo, with that great seersucker collar. And a great cornflower blue pique body too. Obviously very summer appropriate, and the perfect way to dip your toes (neck?) into seersucker waters without going full on Southern Dandy. It's an older shirt, so the cut is slightly different. But it is in excellent condition, and should fit you if you wear this size in current RL polos.

Measurements (inches):
Pit to Pit: 24.5
Shoulder to Shoulder: 20
Sleeve length (from shoulder): 8.5
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of back): 30 (longer tennis tail, front length is about 28 inches)

Pricing: $21.00

*4) Classic Fit Polo Ralph Lauren Polo. Pink/White Stripes. Size Medium.*

Very summery pink and white pique polo. It has been worn, but is still in great condition overall and very wearable.

Measurements (inches):
Pit to Pit: 23.75
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18
Sleeve length (from shoulder): 9
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of back): 29 (longer tennis tail, front length is about 27 inches)

Pricing: $16.00

** A Note about the next three items: *To the best of my judgement, these three shirts are SOMEWHAT trad - in pattern and fabric mainly. Given that they are 'half-trad' at best, I hesitated to put them for sale here. Nevertheless, since they are all similarly sized, I thought someone could find them them all useful. Thus, if you buy *ALL THREE, they're yours for $20.00*. If buying singly, prices are as listed below. Thanks!

*5) Club Room Short Sleeve Sport Shirt. Green/Blue/White Plaid. Size Large (Fits as a slimmer Medium) *

Summery, Madras-y, Plaid. Has been altered and cut down some. Very soft, peached 100% cotton fabric. Super comfortable. At home with denim, khakis, linen, you name it. Versatile color scheme too. Excellent condition.

Measurements (inches):
Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve length (from shoulder seam): 8.75
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of back): 29.5

Pricing: $11.00

*6) NEW WITH TAG Perry Ellis Sport Shirt. Tan/Green/Blue Plaid. Size Medium *

Muted madras-y, summer plaid fabric that's versatile enough for year-round wear. Button down collar, mitered cuffs, single chest pocket. Well-made shirt. Deadstock from a few years ago, and of a noticeably better quality than current Perry Ellis offerings. 100% cotton in a rarely-seen color scheme. No tag on the shirt itself for some reason. Measurements line up with a slimmer medium.

Measurements (inches):
Collar: 16
Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve length (from shoulder seam): 25.25
Sleeve length (from middle of shoulders): 33.5
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of back): 28.25

Pricing: $15.00

*7) Bachrach Short Sleeve Sport Shirt. White/Gray/Blue Windowpane. Size Large (Fits as a Medium) *

Versatile warm-weather shirt, easily dressed up or down. Surprisingly hard to find nowadays. Easily worn with white/gray/blue chinos and/or shorts, summer blazers, etc. Fabric is must-iron 100% cotton and has that perfectly wrinkly texture naturally, and also takes a nice ironing. Nice, thick gray buttons. Based on sizing, I'd say it's an older shirt, but it's in excellent condition and freshly laundered.

Measurements (inches):
Pit to Pit: 21.25
Shoulder to Shoulder: 18.25
Sleeve length (from shoulder seam): 8.5
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of back): 28

Pricing: $13.00

Please PM with interest or questions - I'm happy to help if I can. Thanks!

I have some other things for sale on the Sales Forum (now back to it's original non-Panjo format) in this thread:


----------



## HalfLegend

Hello everyone! I'm looking for any GANT summer sport shirts in Medium or Large! Thanks  Hope everyone is enjoying the predominantly lovely weather across the states!


----------



## wacolo

$25--->$23 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/
Waist 36 +.75"
Outseam top of waistband 41
Inseam 31 +1"

$35--->$30 Cole Haan Loafers 9D Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/

$30-->$27 Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker Coat Boys Large Red Seersucker with 3 Patch Pockets. French Faced with a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 18.5
Shoulder15.5
Sleeve from shoulder 23
Length BOC28

https://postimg.org/image/bkxahl33n/

$25-->$23 Lacoste Polo Size 8 Chartreuse Clean and Gently Worn. No holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/lioch7f1v/ https://postimg.org/image/6ciaq9p0z/
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 21


----------



## jogowill

*10E Royal Imperial by Florsheim Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers

**Detailed pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/exw9m8y9a...I_X0aj7WIEu5ka
Exceptional used condition. Uppers are near flawless except for some unevenness near the laces on the right shoe (see photos - pencil points to condition). Extremely light wear on brand new soles and heels! Shoe trees not included.**

I really want these to go to someone in the Exchange, but I need to move them quickly, so they are also for sale on eBay. Someone snatch 'em up!

$120 CONUS*


----------



## frosejr

Tweedy clean out your inbox!


----------



## drlivingston

jogowill said:


> *10E Royal Imperial by Florsheim Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers *


I may be wrong... but those don't look like shell cordovan.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I may be wrong... but those don't look like shell cordovan.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## jogowill

drlivingston said:


> I may be wrong... but those don't look like shell cordovan.


I confess that "Starting Member" is an appropriate indicator of my sartorial knowledge. I am pretty confident they're shell, but I am more than willing to do whatever I can to confirm this. Suggestions?


----------



## Pentheos

jogowill said:


> I confess that "Starting Member" is an appropriate indicator of my sartorial knowledge. I am pretty confident they're shell, but I am more than willing to do whatever I can to confirm this. Suggestions?


The uppers absolutely look like shell to me, but the soles are odd...cheap looking...as though they were re-soled while still nearly new.

Take a macro shot of the leather, in a crease, and post that. Only way to tell.


----------



## jogowill

^Will do. Thanks.


----------



## drlivingston

Pentheos said:


> The uppers absolutely look like shell to me, but the soles are odd...cheap looking...as though they were re-soled while still nearly new.
> 
> Take a macro shot of the leather, in a crease, and post that. Only way to tell.


I am basing what I said on two factors. First, the evidence of micro-creasing on the toe box. Second, the model number for Florsheim #8 shell cordovan PTBs is 93606 and that is not consistent with what I can make out on the inside of the shoe photos.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Those are shell, but they've been completely re-soled with those cheap Italian soles used by many cobblers. As for the model number, the 93605/93606 numbers are for Florsheim Imperials. We don't yet have the number for Florsheim Royal Imperials. Royal Imperial shells are quite rare.


----------



## drlivingston

If the shell master says they are shell, I will concur. I know that the model number for non-shell Royal PTBs is 97627 and it looked too similar to the photos but, granted, it is hard to tell.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> If the shell master says they are shell, I will concur. I know that the model number for non-shell Royal PTBs is 97627 and it looked too similar to the photos but, granted, it is hard to tell.


I also will not debate the SM. I was going off the creases.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop.

*Last One!* (Until I hit the thrifts...)

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

*SOLD*

*********************************************
*Orvis Cream w/Multicolor Plaid Linen Short Sleeve*

*SOLD*

*********************************************
*Alan Flusser Multicolor Checkerboard Linen Short Sleeve*

*SOLD*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Light Green Linen Short Sleeve*

*SOLD*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some shirts.

First up, a Lacoste polo shirt in immaculate condition. It is tagged size 5, but please see measurements, as this might be a boy's size or for someone of shorter stature. This is the proper Lacoste, complete with mother of pearl buttons. Armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches, length from bottom of collar, 23.25 inches. $12 CONUS






Another Lacoste polo shirt, this one tagged size 6 (but see measurements) and in a lovely shade of light pink. Mother of pearl buttons. Measurements: armpit to armpit, 22.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 26 inches. $15 CONUS





A perfect condition Brooks Brothers button down pinpoint non-iron slim fit shirt in 17.5x34. $15 CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

The CCC blazer has been claimed.


----------



## Monocle

*Scott Barber *100% cotton hidden button-down collar shirt in tan, black and bright violet glen plaid.
Tagged Large. 2-button cuffs. Side pleats at yoke. Extra buttons. Beautiful condition. 
N17 W25 L33.5 SL35 Shoulder s2s19.* $16.00


Bespoke *shirt from one-time stalwart Dallas maker *Ripley, *in a very smart traditional plaid. 
This shirt features a single front open pocket with a box pleat, slightly flared collar tabs. Split rounded tails with gussets. 
Single-button cuffs with a gauntlet button. In superb condition. I am guessing 100% cotton by feel. See sizing for fit. 
The shirt is constructed like a 17.5 x 36 and has a 'tall' length - N17.5 W25 L36 SL36 Shoulder s2s19. *$22.00

:icon_study:
*


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND DROPS FOR REMAINING ITEMS*



gamma68 said:


> All items are in excellent condition with no flaws unless otherwise noted. Click the main photo for a larger image. Discounts for multiple items. Please PM with questions and offers.
> 
> *Arrow shorts in a nicely faded dusty rose (or Nantucket Red, if you will)*
> Actual measurements: 17" waist, 9.5" inseam
> 100% cotton, made in Egypt
> *$13 CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Jos A Bank patchwork Madras shorts*
> Made in India, subtle pleats, 100% cotton
> Actual measurements: 16.5" waist, 9" inseam
> *$13 CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _*A QUINTESSENTIAL TRAD STAPLE *_
> *Brooks Brothers must-iron blue university stripe OCBD*
> Made in USA, slim fit, 100% Supima cotton
> Actual measurements: 16" neck, 33" sleeve
> *$20 CONUS *
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD*
> Slim fit, non-iron, 100% Supima cotton
> Actual measurements: 16.5" neck, 33.5" sleeve
> *$18 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Vintage Brooks Brothers "Makers" must-iron red/white striped shirt*
> 100% cotton, made in the USA
> Name stamp inside collar and marked inside front button flap--NOT VISIBLE when worn
> Actual measurements: 15.25" neck, 33" sleeve
> *$18 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *LANDS' END must-iron blue university stripe OCBD*
> Locker loop, 100% cotton
> Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 35.25" sleeve
> *$18 CONUS*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Gitman Bros. red micro-check must-iron shirt*
> 100% cotton, made in USA (?)
> Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
> *$20 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> JPRESS French blue w/white pinstripe must-iron shirt*
> 100% cotton, made in Canada
> Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33.5" sleeve
> *$20 CONUS*


----------



## swb120

Up for sale are two pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes:

1) *Lovely AE burgundy balmoral cap toe, "Byron" model, sz 8E*, calfskin, leather soles, in excellent condition. Asking $75>*$65 shipped *CONUS.


   

2) *Like new AE burgundy beefroll loafers, "Kenwood" model, sz 12D*, handsewn, calfskin, in outstanding condition. Retail for $225. Asking $75>*$65 shipped *CONUS.

 
   

3) *Vineyard Vines fleece vest, size XS*. Slate blue. Like new! Retails for $90. Asking *$25 shipped *CONUS.


----------



## adoucett

Some price drops and new offerings

*Hickey Freeman Blazer (Four Button cuffs, gold)
Asking $30 Shipped.
Appears to be a custom order. 
P2P: 21.5"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeves: 25.5" (with 1" to let out)
Shoulder: 18.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/58s3.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/rqts.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/fs69.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/4bou.jpg/

**Hickey Freeman Blazer- 2 Button Cuffs (silver)

The second is a beautiful coarser weave, and I suspect it may be blended with silk or another fabric.

The only imperfection is a little bit of loose stitching around the lining on one of the armholes, (probably a $5 fix),
Asking $30 CONUS

P2P: 22"
Length: 33.5"
Sleeves: 25"
Shoulder: 18.5"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tkkc.jpg/ 


















**Robert Talbott Best of Class Tie 
**Very nice weight, 3.5" 
Asking $10 shipped **
















*
*Brooks Brothers Hudson Fit Twill Pants 
*
100% Cotton, Woven in Italy, Made in Hong Kong 
Plain front.
Fantastic fabric on these. Two button closure. 
*Like New condition* with almost no signs of wear
One pair in Khaki and another in British Tan 
*Size 36x30*
(Waist measures 18")

Take both for $40 shipped. 
Or either pair for $24

















*University of Idaho Vandals Tie *
100% silk by Rivety of Boston
$12 Shipped

















Brooks Brothers 346 Shirts 
*All size 16-34/35*
All in like-new condition

P2P 25"
Sleeve 25"
Lenght 35"
3" Collars on the button downs
Take all for $55 shipped ($12 a shirt + my cost to ship)
































Feel free to ask any questions or if you want more pictures of anything!


----------



## Monocle

American made Hunt Valley tweed, with patch pockets and leather throat latch. Single vent. Real pressed leather buttons and suede elbow patches. In superb condition. Medium weight. Fully canvassed. Fully lined. The color is a very subdued green or greenish gray, maybe a nod more toward green... incorporating all of the various slubs of color you see in the close-up. Very nice. There is almost no wear to the patches, and the latch was stowed away in the breast pocket. Tagged 42L. Measurements laid flat.

W22 p2p 
Waist21 
L32 boc 
Shoulder18.5 s2s 
Sleeve25.5 s2c

*$39.00/offer CONUS, HI, AK, PR*



Some tradly vintage tweeds. These are unbranded and excellent. I love the color. Close to 31/32 x 29 with room to grow. Coin pocket. Flap back pocket. Cotton pocketing. Unlined. Straight Fit. 
W16 (+1) 
Inseam29 (+2) 
Outseam39
Rise11 
Thigh11.5 
Cuff9.25 *$28.00/offer CONUS, HI, AK, PR*

:drunken_smilie:


----------



## RPV

*Khaki Summer Jacket Sack 3/2 Roll*

Measurements taken with jacket laid flat. 
Chest: 21.75"

Shoulders: 17.75"

Waist: 20.75"

Sleeves: 23.5" (with about .75"-1" to take out)

BoC to bottom hem: 30"


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. First quality.

New With Tags Brooks Brothers Country Club Egyptian Cotton Long Sleeve Button Down Shirt. MOP buttons. Fabric woven in Italy. Retail $168. Small / Regular measures 15-35, P2P 21.75. *$35*


----------



## gamma68

BB blue university stripe shirt above has been *CLAIMED*.

The other items remain--discounts for multiples! Make me an offer!


----------



## adoucett

*Some price drops and new offerings *



adoucett said:


> *Hickey Freeman Blazer (Four Button cuffs, gold)
> Asking $25 Shipped.
> Appears to be a custom order.
> P2P: 21.5"
> Length: 33.5"
> Sleeves: 25.5" (with 1" to let out)
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickey Freeman Blazer- 2 Button Cuffs (silver)
> 
> The second is a beautiful coarser weave, and I suspect it may be blended with silk or another fabric.
> 
> The only imperfection is a little bit of loose stitching around the lining on one of the armholes, (probably a $5 fix),
> Asking $25 CONUS
> 
> P2P: 22"
> Length: 33.5"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Robert Talbott Best of Class Tie
> **Very nice weight, 3.5"
> Asking $10 shipped **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew Orange/Blue Repp Tie
> Perfect for UVA / Clemson!
> *
> Made in USA, All Silk.
> Measures 3" wide
> Asking *$12 Shipped
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Hudson Fit Twill Pants
> *Sold
> 
> *University of Idaho Vandals Tie *
> Sold
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 346 Shirts *
> *All size 16-34/35*
> All in like-new condition
> P2P 25"
> Sleeve 25"
> Lenght 35"
> 3" Collars on the button downs
> Take all for $55>>>*$50 shipped* ($10 a shirt + my cost to ship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brooksease Navy Jacket *41S*
> *Asking $25 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Condition, Fully Lined
> 100% Wool and Made in USA.
> 
> 3 button Cuffs
> 
> 21" P2P
> 18.5" shoulder
> 31" length
> 23.5" sleeve
> 3 button cuffs
> PM for more photos
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions or if you want more pictures of anything!


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED
All other items still available

JPRESS French blue w/white pinstripe must-iron shirt*
100% cotton, made in Canada
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33.5" sleeve


----------



## wacolo

Would like to work a trade for a tux shirt if anyone is interested. 15.5/33, Plain collar, plain front and _not_ your microfiber/rental store variety. Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Chinos!!*

Sold a few of these, so I thought I would consolidate and bump...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Stone Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Navy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (Could be new)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36-L*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Slant Front Pockets
Right Rear Besom Pocket/Left Flap Pocket w/button
*PRICE: $25**Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 36x34*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 33.5"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
2 Reverse Pleats; 5 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Lightweight Red Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Pentheos

*BB shirts*

Brooks Brothers 346 18x36/37 non-iron shirts

I bought these shirts as a three-at-a-set-price deal about five years ago at an outlet in upstate New York but have worn them hardly since. I now work at home and have no use for them so I'd like to find someone who can use them. Colors are french blue, regular blue, and white. From the photos you can see that the collar points have a tiny amount of wear---hardly more than five threads---consistent with having gone through the dryer. This type of wear is inevitable with collars in dryers, and especially for those shirts with a non-iron finish.

Despite their very good condition, I'm only asking $30.00 CONUS for the three. I'll also throw in a Brooks Brothers tie (selected from my tasteful collection) because I have no need of ties anymore.


----------



## Pentheos

*BB madras jacket*

*Brooks Brothers 48L Madras Jacket*

This jacket is beautiful but I have no occasion to wear it, so I would like to find it a new home. Two button, darted. Zero issues that I can see.

Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 21.5"
BOC: 34"
Sleeves: 25.5" (+2")

Asking $45 CONUS.


----------



## Pentheos

*BB patchwork madras*

*Brooks Brothers 48L Patchwork Madras Jacket*

This jacket is beautiful and lively but I have no occasion to wear it (even less than my other madras jacket), so I would like to find it a good home. Two button, darted. Two minor issues: on the back of the left sleeve, there are two quite small holes; and the rear edge of the right-hand pocket has a minor tear, about one-quarter of an inch. I can take photos if anyone wants to see. I should add that due to the color and nature of the jacket, these flaws are nearly impossible to see.

Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulders: 22"
BOC: 33"
Sleeves: 27" (+1")

Given the condition, I am only asking $25 CONUS---or add it to my other madras jacket sale for only $15 (i.e., both for $60 CONUS).


----------



## Pentheos

*BB jacket*

*Brooks Brothers 48L Jacket*

Yet another victim to my change in weight and careers. Lovely jacket but I have no need for it. Tagged 48L. Two buttons, darted. No issues that I could see.

Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 21.5"
BOC: 33"
Sleeves: 26" (+1")

Asking $45 CONUS.


----------



## wacolo

$*SOLD* Shipped CONUS
46L This suit is a trad summertime classic. An olive 3/2 sack, probably made by Haspel but I am not sure. Probably dates from the 80's but it is still in fine shape with no holes or stains. good shoulders, center vent, and half-lined. The pants are flat-front and cuffed. Please take note of the measurements, as the coat is not sized.
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 26
Length BOC 32.5

Waist 38.5
Inseam 31.5
Outseam from top of waistband 42.5

https://postimg.org/image/evnl3zptf/ https://postimg.org/image/59u0noynn/ https://postimg.org/image/3xgwzjqlv/

and some *DROPS*

$23--->$20 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/
Waist 36 +.75"
Outseam top of waistband 41
Inseam 31 +1"

$30--->$27 Cole Haan Loafers 9D Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/

$27-->$24 Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker Coat Boys Large Red Seersucker with 3 Patch Pockets. French Faced with a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 18.5
Shoulder15.5
Sleeve from shoulder 23
Length BOC28

https://postimg.org/image/bkxahl33n/

All Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$40--->$35 Brooks Brothers USA 44R A classic from BB. 3/2, sack, single vent. The fabric is 100% Silk in a tan glen plaid with a burgundy windowpane. Made in the USA and dating I would guess from the late 80's or early 90's. Clean all over and all of the seams and buttons are secure.
https://postimg.org/image/62wz5g8z7/ https://postimg.org/image/6ji6rvwqb/ https://postimg.org/image/f0hp2t1f7/ https://postimg.org/image/ukp2tcbjn/
Chest 23.5 (double checked)
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 24 + 1.5
Length 31.5

$30--->$27 Huntington Sack Sport Coat 38S 3/2, Sack, patch pockets and a hook vent. The coat is fully lined, made in the USA and in great shape with no holes or stains. I am guessing the fabric is 100% silk, but it is not stated. It is tagged as a 38S but all of you 40S fellows take a look at the measurements below as they make work for you.
Chest 21
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 29 
https://postimg.org/image/qx4q9jdyr/ https://postimg.org/image/x9jvjdh0z/ https://postimg.org/image/yeij2hsvn/

$40--->$35 Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn 40R A fine medium weight tweed from Paul Stuart. Probably 100% wool but it is not tagged. The fabric is a Gray Herringbone with stripes of red and blue. The coat is darted, fully lined, has swelled edges, 2 Buttons and a center vent. Overall in terrific shape with no holes or stains. Tagged as a 40R but please note these measurements.....
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 23 + 1.5
Length BOC 30
https://postimg.org/image/4et8d25pv/ https://postimg.org/image/585u5obqr/ https://postimg.org/image/jz0m3lfub/ https://postimg.org/image/3qkdu4703/

$22--->$20 PRL Reds 36x30 Not new, but in very good shape. No holes or stains. They measure Waist - 36, Inseam - 30.5, Outseam Top of Waistband 41.5
https://postimg.org/image/qbb5zotir/ https://postimg.org/image/t44djptv7/

$22--->$20 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Don't let fall sneak up on you. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$30--->$27 Red and White Batik Pants 34x29 GTH in red and white. Sturdy cotton batik with a flat front and plain bottom. The only tag reads Contemporary Design. No Stains or holes. Waist 34.5, Inseam 29.75, Outseam 40.75
https://postimg.org/image/f2sdy5qb7/ https://postimg.org/image/dp0r2ur1v/ https://postimg.org/image/a2uxq7koj/

$45--->$40 Dexter USA Saddle Oxfords 11.5D Deadstock, unworn. Tan and Brown with a red sole. A great summer shoe!
https://postimg.org/image/5e15psrcj/ https://postimg.org/image/cep5ikt4j/ https://postimg.org/image/r1q408rqr/

$40--->$35 Gray and White Seersucker Sport Coat 48L Probably made by Hardwick. 3/2, Sack, Single Vent.
Chest 25
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 33
Sleeve from Shoulder 25 +1
https://postimg.org/image/96cazroxf/ https://postimg.org/image/muwwf5a7n/ https://postimg.org/image/8xeq9uc4z/

$22---$20 Brooks Brothers Sportshirt XL 100% Cotton Cream with a Green and Red Tatttersall. Clean with no stains or holes. 
Neck 17.5
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
https://postimg.org/image/4j4yswnsj/ https://postimg.org/image/dko3k9b3n/

$25--->$22 Gitman Brothers Sportshirt Large 100% Cotton. A little bit heavier, but not a flannel. Just a nice, beefy cotton. It is a lovely tan and brown glen plaid with a rust windowpane. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25
Shoulder 21 
Sleeve from shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/57dtbumib/ https://postimg.org/image/5mp34v8fn/

$*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Madras Long Sleeve Sportshirt XL A great summer piece. Light weight madras cotton in reds, greens and yellow. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22 
Sleeve from shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/gq8pagtpv/ https://postimg.org/image/6ewcht20j/

$20---$17 Gitman Brothers Dress Shirt 16/35 100% Cotton in a tan and blue check. The shirt is in great shape. No holes or stains. However the label is about to fall out. It does not affect the wearability though.
Neck 16
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from shoulder 25.5
https://postimg.org/image/894llszn7/ https://postimg.org/image/p8dk12aur/

$22--->$20 PRL OCBD Uni-Stripe Large Standard issue Unistripe from PRL Rider on the chest, but no pocket. Clean with no stains or holes.
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/5nz0yaa9f/ https://postimg.org/image/bwkcrv7ub/

$22---$20 PRL OCBD Pink, White and Blue Stripe Large Same as above!
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/jzij36sfn/ https://postimg.org/image/o9x6yrxir/

$25---$20 Tom James Dress Shirt 16/34 A great shirt, probably made by Kenneth Gordon. Basically a Royal Oxford with a stripe. Spread collar and plain cuffs. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/f0zm2ee0j/ https://postimg.org/image/6k03rh9bn/

$25---$20 Brooks Brothers Denim Shirt XL Soft Supima cotton in a medium weight. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17.5
Chest 27.5
Shoulder 22
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
https://postimg.org/image/arrkrkz5f/ https://postimg.org/image/wursv1lgz/

$25---$22 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$28---$25 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/


----------



## jfkemd

Whitehall Plain Toe Bluchers
10.5B/AA
I'm a 9D and tried these on. I suspect this would fit well on someone with 9.5D feet
Made in England
Scotch grain brown leather uppers are in very good condition.
light pen marks noted on the right side of the right foot. This is hardly noticeable.
The soles are still in great shape although the heels may need some attention.
The pictures speak for themselves.
$45 shipped CONUS
PM if with questions.
Try clicking on the link below for more pictures.
Do let me know if the link does not work.


----------



## wacolo

$25 Shipped CONUS for a lot of three belts. The stripes are from Lands End, Made in the UK and sized as 40. The ribbon is a Made in USA PRL and is a Large. It's length is the same as the other two. All three are used but in fine shape.


----------



## mhj

I have two pairs of Allen Edmonds penny loafers for sale.

1. Patriots in Brown - 11.5 D. These are in excellent condition, I bought them too narrow and I just can't make them work for me. I got them from eBay and they appear to have been recrafted by AE and they don't make any of the noises that people have complained about $75.





Shoe trees not included

2. AE Kenwood in gentry burgundy, size 11 EEE-I ripped out the innersoles hence I am asking only $50. A pair of Dr. Scholl's Gel insoles ( makes them more comfortable than new.


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren charcoal flannel trousers
Forward pleat and cuffed

34 waist; 30.5 inseam

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Made in USA
17.5 x 35

$23 conus










Burberry button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Size L
Measures 17 x 36

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Braces
Made in England
$20 conus










Unbranded navy braces
Made in USA
$18 conus


----------



## Monocle

Follow the links to my bucket for more detailed pics.

All prices shipped USA and Territories. PM for international.

Some shorts

*CLAIMED *- Bill's PS Standard Fit 34 Waist (17) L22 NWT 


Bill's M1PS Plaids 32 Waist (16) L21 Clean *$14.00*


Hilfiger Navy and Tan Seersucker Waist 38 (18.5) L21 *$12.00*


PRL Twill Khaki Shorts Standard Fit Waist 40 (20) L21 *$22.00*


*CLAIMED -* J Crew Officer's Chino Shorts White w/Button Fly. Gently worn with some light wear but CLEAN, and a good thick twill. Waist 36 (18.5) L21


Some Shirts

Filson Chambray L X-Long W25 L34 Sh20 SL (26.5/36) *$22.00*
Orvis USA Oxford XL W27 L32.5 Sh20 SL (25/35.5) *$16.00*
Brooks No-Iron Fun Stripe BD XL W27 L34.5 Sh21 SL (25/36) *$16.00*

:icon_study:


----------



## wacolo

BTW Always open to offers on the things I have listed. Hit me up if you see something you like.


----------



## ArtVandalay

15.5-35 Brooks Brothers OCBD
Slim fit, non-iron.
*Asking $26 or offer
*

15.5-36 Brooks Brothers OCBD - red university stripe
Slim Fit, must-iron.
*Asking $26 or offer
*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Clearing Out S/S and Polos... L, XL, XXL*

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12 > $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* - This has a bit of a faded, "distressed" look.
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: XXL*
Neck: 20.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 27.5"
BOC: 30 +2" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*


*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15**Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
Still had the brass collar stays!
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 17"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15**Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; made in Poland
*TAGGED: 16x35*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 35.5"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $15**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15**Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End White Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; bright white!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5x 33*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15**Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 18.5"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15**LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 24"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

I'll be out of town until the weekend, so please forgive my delayed responses to any PMs!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I want to acknowledge TweedyDon's exemplary service. I wonder which other member bought one of those AWESOME silk tweed NOS jackets from Southwick? This one got a great reaction today at the office; it's probably the most unusual piece of clothing I've ever worn, and it was fun. I'm slightly sorry I didn't spring for one of those Bermudan jackets!


----------



## sskim3

I realized I would never wear these bow ties. Two NWT J Press Bow Ties Made in UK.

1. Madras Glen Plaid Navy/White Bow Tie - 100% Cotton -- Asking $25 shipped CONUS
2. Seersucker Stripe Olive/Gray/White Bow Tie - 100% Silk -- Asking $25 shipped CONUS

Buy both for $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## efdll

SlideGuitarist said:


> I want to acknowledge TweedyDon's exemplary service. I wonder which other member bought one of those AWESOME silk tweed NOS jackets from Southwick? This one got a great reaction today at the office; it's probably the most unusual piece of clothing I've ever worn, and it was fun. I'm slightly sorry I didn't spring for one of those Bermudan jackets!


I bought one of the 3-button Southwick silk/wool jackets. It's wonderful. The Bermuda jackets were tempting but shoulder measurements were not right and it takes a certain panache to wear those colors as GTH and not as retired golfer, which at my age may have marked me as such. I did get a coral bespoke silk one that I fancy might mark me instead as the middle-aged roué of _La Grande Bellezza_.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Seersucker and other summer pants...
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker--like new condition
> 38 waist; 30 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker--excellent condition
> 38 waist; 32 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No brand seersucker--made in USA--like new condition
> 34 waist; 33 inseam
> Flat front, cuffed
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 blue ocbd trousers--excellent condition
> 32 waist; 32 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last pair is out of my closet and was worn once, twice at most
> LLBean red chinos
> 32 waist; 32 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Dead gentleman sportcoats in excellent condition...
> 
> Samuelsohn olive glenplaid sport coat
> 2 button, darted
> Made in Canada
> Fully lined, single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn navy flannel blazer
> 2 button, darted
> Made in Canada
> Fully lined, single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.75
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgetown University Shop tie 3.5" width, brownish olive
> Arthur Adler Ancient Madder tie 3.25" width
> $15 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Viyella fun shirt
> This is not the traditional Viyella cotton/wool fabric but is 100% cotton and just like the Brooks Bros and other fun shirt models
> Made in USA
> 
> Size M
> Measures 15 x 33
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## Monocle

*CLAIMED Thank you!* GIVING AWAY 3 custom suits in approx. size 38S for just the cost of shipping. These are winter weight wool business suits in very nice wool, and while not exactly iconic in trad style, they are very high quality and functional. All are from respectable old clothiers in the Ohio area. Perhaps a new grad, smaller trad, or someone needing this particular type of attire - on occasion - could benefit from having them. If interested, please PM me. All three are tailored basically the same.

Jacket 
W 20p2p
L 29 boc
Sh 17.5 s2s
Sleeve 23 s2c

Drops on the 2-button jackets from boc to top button is about 17-18"

Trousers
Waist 16 (32)
Inseam 28

1 x Southwick for Cuffs (Chagrin Falls) 3-button roll sack in medium gray flannel with subtle pinstripe/single vent/flat front trousers no cuff. (needs a button for the back pocket)
1 x Walter Morton 2-button for Jacobson & Co (Cleveland) in medium solid blue wool flannel/double vents/flat front trousers cuffed.
1 x Peer Gordon 2-button made of Hickey Freeman Boardroom wool in a gray/black micro-herringbone with pinstripes/single vent/flat front trousers no cuff.


:idea:


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops...

15.5-35 Brooks Brothers OCBD
Slim fit, non-iron.
*Asking $24 or offer
*

15.5-36 Brooks Brothers OCBD - red university stripe
Slim Fit, must-iron.
*Asking $24 or offer
*


----------



## gamma68

*NEW ITEMS AND PRICE DROPS!*

All items are in excellent condition with no flaws unless otherwise noted. All prices include shipping in the continental U.S. Discounts for multiple items. Please PM with questions and offers.

*Orvis Indian madras short-sleeve shirt*
Handsome reds, blues and greens
Locker loop, chest pocket button
Tagged size M
Pit-to-pit: 22"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
*
CLAIMED*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers light pink chinos*
Milano fit, tagged 36-32
Flat front, uncuffed
Four pockets--rear pockets button
95% cotton, 5% lastol 
Measures 36" waist, 31.5" inseam
Flawless!
Close-up photo is closest to actual color
*Asking $35 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Arrow in a nicely faded dusty rose (or Nantucket Red, if you will)*
Actual measurements: 17" waist, 9.5" inseam
100% cotton, made in Egypt
*Asking $10 *

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jos A Bank patchwork Madras *
Made in India, subtle pleats, 100% cotton
Actual measurements: 16.5" waist, 9" inseam
*Asking $10 *

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD*
Slim fit, non-iron, 100% Supima cotton
Actual measurements: 16.5" neck, 33.5" sleeve

CLAIMED

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*
"Makers" must-iron red/white striped shirt*
100% cotton, made in the USA
Name stamp inside collar and marked inside front button flap (at shirt tail)--NOT VISIBLE when worn
Actual measurements: 15.25" neck, 33" sleeve
*Asking $15 *

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*LANDS' END must-iron blue university stripe OCBD*
Locker loop, 100% cotton
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 35.25" sleeve
*Asking $15 *

--------------------------------------------------------------
*
. red micro-check must-iron shirt*
100% cotton, made in USA (?)
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
*Asking $15 *

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## S. Kelly

I just picked up 3, brand new, Brooks Bros. Sea Island Cotton striped button downs (blue, light blue and red stripes) at my local thrift store. I am a 2X Tall and they are a little big on me. I am looking for $25 apiece (plus S&H), please email me at [email protected] for pics, having some trouble posting them on line.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Some drops on old posts

Burberry Raincoat
I've been keeping this for years despite being too short in the sleeves, I think it's better to sell and buy a proper fitting one than hold out hope to alter this one.
A really sharp coat in general, I seem to recall it being tagged 40S (I think it'd fit a smaller "R" too), but can't find the tag anywhere.
UK made, 51/49 Blend a couple marks I've included pictures of, very faint and I really do think they'd come out in a cleaning
Sleeves measured like a shirt 34" (along the curve of the shoulder)
chest 23"
bottom of collar to hem don the back 41.25"
asking $75 shipped/offer

faint mark 1 
faint mark 2

Polo Cords
I bought these thin wale cords from polo.com a few years back
Too slim fit for me, every winter I take them out of storage, then put them back in the spring unworn.
32/34 I can't imagine I've washed them more than twice. flat front, rich color is washed out in picture.
asking $25 shipped



LL Bean Harris Tweed bucket hat
tagged medium, kinda smushed, 24" outer diameter
asking $12 shipped

Brooks Brothers Hong Kongsland
Medium, V-neck, 100% Scottish Lambswool, Made in Hong Kong
no holes, a bit pill-y 
21" chest, 27" sleeve (uncuffed), asking $25 shipped


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I envy the way post your items in frames.



sbdivemaster said:


> *All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *All prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *FIRE SALE: $15 each!*
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Point Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
> Neck: 15"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15**Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
> Still had the brass collar stays!
> Spread Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in ??
> *TAGGED: M*
> Neck: 15.5"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 17"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 30"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 18.5"
> P2P: 23"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15**Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: 16 x 33*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 31"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 22"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15**Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Spread Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; made in Poland
> *TAGGED: 16x35*
> Neck: 16"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 35.5"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
> Button down collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15**Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Philippines
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 34"
> *PRICE: $15**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $15**Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in ??
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 35"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15**Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
> *TAGGED: Large*
> Neck: 16.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 19"
> P2P: 24"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15**Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
> *TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
> Neck: 17"
> Sleeve: 34.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 33.5"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; Washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 32.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 25"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
> Neck: 17.5"
> Sleeve: 36"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End White Pinpoint Oxford*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; bright white!
> Button Down Collar; Round bottom
> 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5x 33*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 33"
> S2S: 20.5"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15**Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: XL*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 22"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 32.5"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
> *TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 34"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 27"
> BOC: 33"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
> Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
> *TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
> Neck: 18"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 26"
> BOC: 32"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 35.5"
> S2S: 21"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31"
> *PRICE: $15**LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *VG Condition*; washed a few times
> Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
> *TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 37"
> S2S: 24"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 36"
> *PRICE: $15**Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
> Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
> *TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
> Neck: 19"
> Sleeve: 36.5"
> S2S: 21.5"
> P2P: 28"
> BOC: 31.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> 
> *FIRE SALE: $15 each!*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

tonyanthony1970 said:


> I envy the way post your items in frames.


1. Thanks!

2. Thanks for giving my listing a bump!

3. It's easy - you just use the table button:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Speaking of bumps...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping

Brown and Canvas Spectators. Close enough to wear undetected, but these are not a pair. I guess they are two samples of the same general type shoe which somehow were switched. The biggest difference is in the stitching in the back (pictured) which is an area that will be covered by your pants cuff unless you are Thom Browne or Peewee Herman. *9* $65


----------



## Monocle

Shipping included to USA and Territories.
Link to bucket for additional pics.

1. Polo Ralph Lauren Baby Blue Chinos Flat Front tagged 38/32 W19 (+0) Ins 32 (+1) OS46 Thigh 15.5 Cuff 9.5* $19.00*


2. Lands End 'Expedition' wool twills in taupe. 100% wool with leather trim and piping, coin pocket, FF pleats, 2 tab-button back pockets. Brace (suspender) buttons. 
A very substantial pant. Lined to knee. No smoke. No stains. Tagged 36. W 18 Ins 30 OS 41 Thigh 14 Cuff 9.25* $19.00*


3. Lands End Canvas 1963 Wool/Nylon blend Flat Front trousers in a slubby autumn fabric. Lined to knee. 
Tagged 38/32 but run slightly bigger. W 20 (+1) Ins 33 (+0) OS 44 Thigh 12.5 Cuff 8 5/8" *$19.00*

:icon_study: Offers/Trades 46R/40x32/17 x 34/35/10.5E/Summer Ties


----------



## Pentheos

*10% Price Drop (or, bigger dude make an offer on the lot)*

*Brooks Brothers 346 18x36/37 non-iron shirts*

I bought these shirts as a three-at-a-set-price deal about five years ago at an outlet in upstate New York but have worn them hardly since. I now work at home and have no use for them so I'd like to find someone who can use them. Colors are french blue, regular blue, and white. From the photos you can see that the collar points have a tiny amount of wear---hardly more than five threads---consistent with having gone through the dryer. This type of wear is inevitable with collars in dryers, and especially for those shirts with a non-iron finish.

Despite their very good condition, I'm only asking $27.00 CONUS for the three. I'll also throw in a Brooks Brothers tie (selected from my tasteful collection) because I have no need of ties anymore.















*MADRAS JACKETS SOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

*Brooks Brothers 48L Madras Jacket*

This jacket is beautiful but I have no occasion to wear it, so I would like to find it a new home. Two button, darted. Zero issues that I can see.

Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 21.5"
BOC: 34"
Sleeves: 25.5" (+2")

Asking $40 CONUS.







*Brooks Brothers 48L Patchwork Madras Jacket*

This jacket is beautiful and lively but I have no occasion to wear it (even less than my other madras jacket), so I would like to find it a good home. Two button, darted. Two minor issues: on the back of the left sleeve, there are two quite small holes; and the rear edge of the right-hand pocket has a minor tear, about one-quarter of an inch. I can take photos if anyone wants to see. I should add that due to the color and nature of the jacket, these flaws are nearly impossible to see.

Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulders: 22"
BOC: 33"
Sleeves: 27" (+1")

Given the condition, I am only asking $22.50 CONUS---or add it to my other madras jacket sale for only $15 (i.e., both for $55 CONUS).





*Brooks Brothers 48L Jacket*

Yet another victim to my change in weight and careers. Lovely jacket but I have no need for it. Tagged 48L. Two buttons, darted. No issues that I could see.

Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 21.5"
BOC: 33"
Sleeves: 26" (+1")

Asking $40 CONUS.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Lands End Harris Tweed
2B, center vent, darted
tagged 44L
nice barleycorn(?) pattern, very subtle multicolor effect when viewed closely.
23.75" chest, 20" shoulders, 25.25" sleeves, 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14458394802/in/photostream/
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14479906173/in/photostream/

Gant Herringbone Tweed
this is unfortunately a 2 button darted number, but it has zero shoulder padding
tagged a 38R, and fits on the slim side 
19.5" chest, 16.75" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 30.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back

[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14479891043/in/photostream/
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14459755345/in/photostream/

J Press Tie
asking $12 shipped
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13753865113/in/photostream/
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13753852433/in/photostream/

Lots of Bills, asking $30/pair shipped

1)Green M2 (more green thanBill's normal muddy brown olive color)
flat front 36x32.5 no cuff
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14459780835/in/photostream/

2)Driving Twills
Pleated, 36x32, no cuff
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14479940533/in/photostream/

[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14273154619/in/photostream/

3)M2 in an interesting canvas-type weave
"stone" khaki flat front, 32x29.25
no cuffs, interesting fabric, I have a couple pairs of orvis pants in the exact cloth
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14273099029/in/photostream/

[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14273171228/in/photostream/

4)M1BF (M1 button fly)
38x31 with 1.5" cuffs
[img]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14436669856/in/photostream/

5)British Khaki
no model tag but pretty sure these are the M2
flat front, 36x32, no cuff, hard pressed crease

6)Brown/olive color M2
36x32.25, flat front


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> Whitehall Plain Toe Bluchers
> 10.5B/AA
> I'm a 9D and tried these on. I suspect this would fit well on someone with 9.5D feet
> Made in England
> Scotch grain brown leather uppers are in very good condition.
> light pen marks noted on the right side of the right foot. This is hardly noticeable.
> The soles are still in great shape although the heels may need some attention.
> The pictures speak for themselves.
> *$45>>$40 shipped CONUS*
> PM if with questions.
> Try clicking on the link below for more pictures.
> Do let me know if the link does not work.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Desperately seeking short-sleeved madras plaid shirts in size XL.


----------



## Takai

Major Purge time, if you're in the 39-42 range, you're in some serious luck here.
All prices include S&H CONUS, INTL at cost, and are O.B.O.


Cricketeer 3 Piece Donegal style tweed suit
Jacket: Single Vent
L- 31 SH- 18 SL- 24.5 P2P- 21.5
Pants: Flat Front
W- 36 I- 30.5
Waist Coat has an adjuster for fit
Condition: Good+
Price: *50

*
BB Beater Navy Blazer W/LP Fabric- Tagged 40R
L- 30.5 SH- 18 SL-24.25 P2P- 20.5
In great shape on the outside, liner has been restitched by me in a couple places.
Condition: Good -
Price: *20

*
Hickey Freeman Wool/Cashmere Blend
L-30.25 SH- 18.25 SL-24 P2P- 20.75
Pattern: White/Copper Check
Condition: Great
Price:* 40

*
Norm Thompson Half Norfolk Shooting jacket with Action back
Made In England
L- 30 SH- 18 SL- 23 P2P- 21
Condition: Good+
Price: *40

*
Handwoven Donegal Tweed
L- 30 SH- 17 SL- 24 P2P- 20.5
Condition: Good -, a couple moth holes, but not particularly noticeable due to the pattern of the tweed
*Free with purchase

*
Magee Donegal tweed made for W.P. Hine Co High St, Oxford.
Purchased from a fellow forum member, but it's now time to pass it on
L- 30.5 SH- 18 SL- 24.5 P2P- 21
Condition: Good+
Price: *30*


Beater JPress Herringbone HT- 39R
This needs major patching or replacement of the liner, also has a thorn hole on one elbow.
Half Lined
L- 30.5 SH- 17.5 SL- 24.5 P2P- 20.5
*Free With Purchase

*
J Peterman Linen Suit- 42R

Jacket: Dual Vent Half lined
L- 31.5 SH- 19 SL-25 P2P- 21.75
Pants: Pleated and Cuffed
W- 36 I- 32
Price: *50*


----------



## wacolo

$50 CONUS Corbin USA Patch Madras Sack 40R A trad staple to say the least. Great shape overall. Two buttons, good shoulders single vent and fully lined. Clean with no holes. It is not sized but the measurements are.....

Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 25
Length BOC 30.5

https://postimg.org/image/fep029ppv/ https://postimg.org/image/7uvx07wj7/


----------



## Pentheos

My two BB madras jackets got sold.


----------



## ATL

Recent Gitman Brothers ties.

All are in excellent condition and seem NWOT. Three of the ties offered have inventory tags or retail tags, but none of them have any knot memory, pulls, tears, rips. They are all in perfect condition. 

All are $37 CONUS each. 


100-percent wool. 



The tartan is 3" wide and 59" long. 
The other two are 2 3/4" wide and 61" long. 

----

100-percent silk




First three are tagged Gitman Bros. in yellow on the blade, the last is simply tagged Gitman. These are from 2010, I'm pretty sure.

SHORT Red: 3 1/8" wide, 48" long
Russel Plaid: 3 1/4" wide, 59 1/2" long (NWT)
TALL Blue with white "ninja stars": 3/14" wide, 63" long
Crest: 3 1/4" wide, 58 1/4" long (inventory tag)

---

100-percent wool. Last tie is available. 



Though this Gitman Gold Brown herringbone with contrast blade is 100-percent wool, it feels like silk: 3 1/8" wide, 58" long

The four ties not mentioned are for my personal use, but if you need them, just ask.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More drops on Summer jackets!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket from Smith's of Bermuda in seafoam green*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Smith's was arguably THE best menswear store in Bermuda, being Bermuda's exclusive agents for Burberry trenchcoats, WIlliam Lockie cashmere, and Church's shoes. (All of which would always be useful in the tropics!) With Trimingham's this was one of the two flagship stores of Bermuda's front street--but both Trimingham's and Smith's are now long gone.

But occasionally clothing made for both surfaces--and I have two Smith's jackets to pass on today. This one is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth is a beautiful and distinctive seafoam green, this jacket is from the "Wimbledon" collection of Raquet Club--appropriately, given Smith's British leanings. This jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined in a classic boating jacket lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It also features the eevr-desirable patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Please note that the sleeves are slightly different lengths; adjusting them would be simple, of course.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Left Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



  
   

*2) GRAIL! Summer jacket in Tropical Weight Pure Silk from Smith's of Bermuda. *

This jacket shows exactly why Smith's of Bermuda was THE menswear store of that affluent island! This is GORGEOUS. Again--this is GORGEOUS! Cut from a wonderful tropical-weight silk in a beautiful and shimmering jewel green, the texture of this fabric is as wonderful as the color--beautiful, light, and slubby, as expensive silk should be. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is a beautifully complementary green. This jacket has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and a contemporary two button closure.

This jacket was barely worn; the top chest pocket is still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original spare button in the original packet. It does have a small flaw--a small brown mark on the back of the right sleeve near the cuff. This is hardly noticeable given the color and texture of the fabric, and in any case might well come out with dry cleaning. because of this flaw, though, this jacket is

*just $29, or offer. If it'll fit you, grab it--you're not likely to see another soon!

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31





    

*3) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.

This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is also in excellent condition.

*This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33





    

*4) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*

This is lovely! Cut from a light summer weight cloth that was woven in Italy, this jacket is a classic small black and cream glen plaid with a berry red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent. It was Made in Italy. I have made a note to myself that there is a very small thorn hole in the back, but I cannot find this now.... However,it does have a small repair to the lining at one of the vents, as shown. Given these imperfections, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 32 1/2





      

*5) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

*just $13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



    
  


*6) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*7) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $13.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*8) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $13, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*9) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*10) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## unmodern

Greetings, gents: three vintage ties today.







1) Navy wool knit Wembley : $10 shipped CONUS
2) Navy/red/white silk J. Press Burlington Knot : $12 shipped CONUS
3) 75/25 poly/wool green Harlik's Man's Shop emblematic : $5 shipped CONUS


----------



## jackizod

Ferreci Blazer in Navy Blue, 40 short. Made in Italy. Worn 1 time. Asking $55.00

Side vents, brass buttons.
Chest: 21"
Sleeve from top of shoulder: 24.5"
boc: 30 3/4"


----------



## jackizod

Vintage Stanley Blacker Navy Blazer, 41 Short. Beautiful condition, and barely used. Asking $40.00 (+ 5.00 for shipping)

Single center vent
Chest: 21.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 23.5"
(Fabric has been left in for alteration ease)


----------



## jackizod

Slightly used American Living Herringbone Sport Jacket. 40 Short. Natural shoulders!

Single vent
Chest: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeves: 23.5"
(Fabric has been left in for alteration ease)

Asking $40.00 (+5.00 for shipping)


----------



## leisureclass

*Calling All Smaller Trads:

Summer has offically started, so you must need a khaki suit. How about one from the Andover Shop??





Jacket Measurements:
Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 20.5"
Shoulder to Cuff: 24.75 (with some extra underneath)
Back (under collar to hem): 30"

Pants:
31" Waist
29.25" Inseam (with almost 2" underneath)

Condition is excellent, this is some of the nicest wash 'n wear material I have ever seen, shoulders are incredibly natural, the roll of the lapel is perfection, this suit has everything the size ~38R trad is looking for. The coat features a sack cut with patch pockets, three buttons that roll to 2, and flat front trou without a cuff.

Asking $85 or best offer shipped to you in the CONUS. Please don't hesitate to ask questions via PM.

*


----------



## CMDC

Here's a nice shirt for the bigger guy...

Gitman Brothers pink gingham button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Tagged XL Tall
Measures 17 x 38.5

$22 conus



















Orvis button down sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Paul Stuart navy repp w/ New York theme
3.75" width
Made in USA

$18 conus


----------



## ThePopinjay

Selling a few ties so I have some spending money. These are all nice ties from my collection but my collection keeps growing and they don't get worn like they should. Hoping to see these go to a good home! May be uploading some more in the next few days if I can bring myself to part with anymore. Offers are welcome!




Group A

1. Bunce Brothers- 3.45" 52% Silk, 48% Polyester. Some deterioration of some of the emblems. Woven in England. $15
2. Robert Talbott for Peer Gordon- 3.25" 50/50 silk wool blend. Some fuzzing as is typical with these types of emblematics. Woven in England $20
3. Land's End- 3.6" 100% Silk. No apparent flaws, beautiful colors. Made in USA $15
4. Robert Talbott Best of Class- 3.75" "Finest Italian Heavy Madder". No flaws. Made in USA $20




Group B

1. Rivetz of Boston for Don Nash Ltd.- 3.9" Navy Polyester $15
2. CLAIMED
3. Land's End- 3.5" 100% Silk. No flaws, nice vibrant colors. Handsewn in USA $20
4. Land's End- 3.25 100% Silk. No flaws. Handsewn in USA $15




Group C

1. Bert Pulitzer- 3.6" All Silk. No defects. Made in USA $15
2. Land's End- 3.75" 100% Silk. No flaws. Made in USA $15
3. Joseph Scafidi of Cleveland- 3.5" 100% Silk. Very faint memory in knot area, Very nice feeling repp in an unusual colorway. Made in USA $20
4. Briar- 3.20" 100% Silk. Minor discoloration near not, not very noticeable given the pattern. Woven in England $20


----------



## wacolo

$35 shipped CONUS Christys Genuine Panama Hat 7 3/4 Made in England. Excellent condition overall. No stains or breaks. The previous owners name is written discretely on the inside.

_*ON HOLD*_

https://postimg.org/image/bol8f05f7/ https://postimg.org/image/wdyf0whv7/ https://postimg.org/image/rbh3648kz/ https://postimg.org/image/l2vrcjb03/


----------



## MZWilson

A bunch of great ties today. Please PM with offers or interest. 

1. Brooks Brothers #4 stripe in navy and light blue. Absolutely like new. As far as I Can tell, never worn. Measures 3.75x58. $20 shipped and paypal. 



2. Brooks #1 stripe in red white and blue. Small pull in the silk. I tried my best to show it honestly. Measures 3.75x58. $13 shipped and paypal. 



3. Brooks Brothers #4 stripe in burgundy and navy. Absolutely like new. Measures 3.75x58. $20 shipped and paypal. 



4. Brooks #1 stripe in navy, white, and pink. Like new, but has been tied. Still with tags! Logo retainer a bit loose. Measures 3.75x58. $20 shipped and paypal. 



5. Brooks horizontal stripe. Like newMeasures 3.75x58. $17 shipped and paypal. 




6. Brooks. A few pulls on this one, which I tried to show. Measures 3.75x58. $13 shipped and paypal. 





7. Brooks purple stripe. Measures 3.75x58. $17 shipped and paypal. 



8. Brooks green silk patterned tie. Like new condition. 3.5x58. . $20 shipped and paypal. 




9. Brooks light blue and navy pin dot. Like new! Measures 3.5x58. $22 shipped and PayPal. 


10. brooks red and navy pin dot. Like new! Measures 3.75x58. $20 shipped and PayPal. 



Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

$45 Shipped CONUS BB Brown/Blue pinstripe Suit 40R. 3/2, Sack, Center Vent, Half Lined, Flat front and cuffed. This was my suit and I am trying to thin the herd some. It is tagged as a 40/35. It is clean with no holes or stains. It is the Brooksblend line so it is a 60/40 Wool poly blend. It wears great and is a three season weight.
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30
Waist 35
Inseam 28
Outseam from Top of Waistband 39.5

https://postimg.org/image/w3qfy6mb7/ https://postimg.org/image/fdf28unw3/

$20 Shipped CONUS David Donahue Sterling Formal Shirt 15.5/34 I bought this for myself, only to find it is missized. It is tagged as a 15.5/34 and measures to a 16.5/34. The shirt is clean and in great shape, however it comes as seen. No studs, button strip or links. The measurements are.....
Neck 16.5
Chest 22.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/x9uwgcrjn/


----------



## Tilton

Cordings jacket!

$100 shipped.

Tan with very tiny blue and rust flecks.

42R
Shoulders: 18"
BoC to Hem: 31"
Shoulder to cuff: 24.5"

The sleeves have been taken up, rendering the surgeons cuffs unusable. If you needed to let them out, they would again become functional.

Very nice looking, pretty much like-new, absolutely no signs of wear.

The dark spot seen in the lower-right of the pictures is a fleck of dust inside my camera lens.


----------



## leisureclass

The Andover Shop suit listed above has sold. Thanks


----------



## ThePopinjay

Huntington Tweed Sportcoat- Tagged 42R
Asking $35 shipped CONUS
Shoulder to Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 30"
In great shape save for a small tear near inside pocket lining (easy fix) and the fact that it needs a good pressing.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS!*

I have lots of beautiful shirts to pass on today, including some RARE Jermyn Street shirts from Turnbull & Asser and Harvie & Hudson, vintage Brooks Brothers, Gitman, Pink, and more--including polos, dress shirts, French cuffs, madras, and more!



*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers[/CENTER]!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP 1*

1) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $12.

    

2) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $16.

  

3) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $20.

  

4) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

5) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

6) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

7) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street. Size 16.5-361/2. Excellent condition! Asking $15.

  

8) Brooks Brothers blue straight collar. 16-32/33. This has VERY rare interior label. Two small pinholes on collar, hence just $15.

   

9) Robert Talbott bespoke. Beautiful pink gingham with contrast collar and French cuffs. Excellent condition. 18.5-35. $16

  

10) Gitman Brothers. Size XXL. Made in the USA. Asking $14.

  

11) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $20.

  

12) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

13) RARE Turnbull & Asser shirt made for Vogue. Three button barrel cuffs. Size 15. $25.

  

14) RARE SERO OCBD. Seafoam green--perfect for summer! Size 15-32. $16.

  

15) RARE SERO OCBD. Very pale yellow. Size 15-32. $16.

   

*GROUP 2*

16) SOLD Paul Stuart. A beautiful shirt, with a lovely herringbone weave. fabric loomed in Italy. Size 16-35. Excellent condition. Asking just $16

  

17) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $16.

  

18) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $16.

  

19) Paul Stuart. A wonderful shade of coral! Size 16-L. Excellent condition. Made in Canada. Asking just $15.

  

20) Club Room madras. A beautiful shirt! Size M. Short sleeves. Chest: 22 1/4. Asking just $10.

  

21) Madras by Kabat, one of the long-gone regional trad stores of Ivy-league New Jersey. Excellent condition. Short sleeves. Size M. Chest 22 3/4. Asking just $10.

  

22) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

23) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth check shirt. Size 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Just $12.

    

24) Ralph Lauren Marlowe plaid shirt. Excellent condition! Size M. Chest 23, sleeve 33. Asking just $12.

   

25) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Patchwork madras shirt. Absolutely beautiful condition! Blake model. Size L. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $16.

   

26) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

27) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $14.

   

*GROUP 3:*

28) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

29) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $22 > 18.

  

30) Ralph Lauren Purple Label blue and white striped casual summer dress shirt. Size L. Chest: 24 1/2, sleeve c. 34 3/4. Excellent condition. Made in Italy. Asking just $19.

  

31) GRAIL! Orvis patchwork madras. Size L. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. Chest: 22. Asking just $12.

  

32) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

*GROUP 4:*

33) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $10.

  

34) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $6.

  

35) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

36) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $12.



37) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

38) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

39) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

40) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

41) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

   

42) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

43) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $9.

  

44) Brooks Brothers striped Sport Shirt. Size L. Excellent condition! Chest 24, sleeve c.34. Asking $9.

  

45) Red flannel. Viyella fabric; 80/20 wool/cotton. Lovely! Excellent condition. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve c.35. Asking $12.

   

46) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

47) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $9

  

48) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $9.

  

*GROUP 5:*

49) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $10.

 

50) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

51) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $10.

  

52) ANOTHER Brooks Brothers tab collar; contrast collar and cuffs. MADE IN USA. Size 16-36. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

53) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $8.

  

54) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

55) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $9.

  

56) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $9.

  

57) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $8

  

58) Woolrich bright red shirt. 3XL. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 30, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

 

59) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

60) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

61) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

62) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $8.

  

62) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $9.

 

64) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $9.

  

65) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

66) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 6: *

67) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

68) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

69) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

70) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

71) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 7 FORMAL SHIRTS: *

72) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition. $8

 

73) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition. $8

 

*GROUP 8*

74) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $12.

 

75) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel. 80% cotton, 20% wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. 16 R. $15.

  

76) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $8.

  

77) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $10.

 

78) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $12.

  

79) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

80) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

81) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

82) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $15,

 

83) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

84) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $16.

  

85) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

*GROUP 9:*

86) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

87) Brooks Brothers Special order OCBD. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

88) Another Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD shirt! I believe that the collar is unlined. Custom made. Chest 21 1/4, sleeve 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17 1/2; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 3/8. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

89) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 15.5-34. Slim Fit. Imported. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $13.

  

90) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $15.

 

91) Ralph Lauren blue OCBD. Size 18.5-38/39. Very Good./Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  


92) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" shirt. 15.5-32/33. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

   

93) Brooks Brothers check shirt. Lovely and soft; fabric woven in Italy. Size M; chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

94) Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $14.

   

95) Another Ivy Summer Classic--the Ralph Lauren Polo shirt! Brown. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

96) Brooks Brothers OCBD in a very pale cream-yellow. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $16.

  

97) Brooks Brothers casual check shirt. Size M. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 35 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $14.


----------



## adoucett

*Brioni French Blue Dress Shirt 16.5-35

*Brioni for Bergdorf Goodman
Made in Italy 
Mother of pearl buttons 
100% cotton (lightweight fabric) 
One button barrel cuffs

There is a very small flaw but it is *not visible *when worn:
where the collar is attached to the shirt underneath the collar points there is a very small horizontal tear (<.5"). I doubt this will have an affect on the shirt.
Otherwise, the shirt is flawless and in very good condition.

P2P: 24"
Sleeve Length: 25"
Length: 33"
Collar: 16.5"
Tagged: 16.5 with a 42 Chest

*Asking $25 CONUS*


----------



## wacolo

*Back up for grabs!*

$Sold shipped CONUS Christys Genuine Panama Hat 7 3/4 Made in England. . No stains or breaks. The previous owners name is written discretely on the inside.

https://postimg.org/image/bol8f05f7/ https://postimg.org/image/wdyf0whv7/ https://postimg.org/image/rbh3648kz/ https://postimg.org/image/l2vrcjb03/


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That hat is a really good deal for someone.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That hat is a really good deal for someone.


I concur--and so is the Cordings on the previous page!

*I'll be out of town until Monday, by the way, but will respond to PMs then!*


----------



## Reuben

I wish it were bigger.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> I wish it were bigger.


I wish it was smaller.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12 > $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drops...

*Cotton Sweaters Great for Summer!

All Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Based on tag size vs. measurements, I'm thinking this
has shrunk a bit - still makes a nice medium size sweater!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Yellow Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good Condition*; Small flaw on back - see pics
It's not a snag or hole, just looks like the knit is off a bit...
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Green Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*Brand New Condition*; still has the tags!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Japan
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 24.5"
Sleeve: 36.5"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 16.5"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $25 > $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Steve Smith

32rollandrock said:


> I wish it was smaller.


I think it's just right.


----------



## wacolo

*All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!*

$35 Corbin Madras Sportcoat 42R A lovely trad piece from Corbin. Three button, sack, center vent and half-lined. Overall in terrific condition. There is a small spot on the back of the collar which I have shown in the last pic. It may come out, but I have not tried. Other than that, there are no issues. It is not sized, but measures to.......
Chest 22
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5 +1
Length BOC 30.5

https://postimg.org/image/wnaa2ys8j/ https://postimg.org/image/k6ytdpkdv/ https://postimg.org/image/ccy7sbckz/

$25 Scott Barber Sportshirt Large A fine shirt from Scott Barber. Buttondown, barrel cuffs and sized as a large. The color is a dusty red with a windowpane of tan, white and light blue. Clean with no holes or stains. The measurements are......
Chest 24
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve 25.5

https://postimg.org/image/u8ieijbzn/

$25 Brooks Brothers Hudson Chinos 35x33 These are clean all over. Flat front and plain bottom. Please see the closeups for the accurate color.
Waist 35.5
Inseam 33
Outseam from Top of Waistband 44

https://postimg.org/image/44139exdf/ https://postimg.org/image/3pzr9td9v/

$20 each shipped or $35 for both Ike Behar Dress Shirts 15.5/32 I was going to keep these for myself, but they come up just a bit short in the sleeves. I am typically a 15.5/33 so I would reccomend these for a 32 sleeve. These are the Made in Peru variety and they are identical mini-checks. One in pink and the other light blue. Both have spread collars and barrel cuffs and both are in great condition.
Chest 22.5
Neck 15.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 22.25

https://postimg.org/image/spmi6nbzn/


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS*

$20--->$18 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/
Waist 36 +.75"
Outseam top of waistband 41
Inseam 31 +1"

$27--->$24 Cole Haan Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.

https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/

$24-->$21 Polo Ralph Lauren Seersucker Coat Boys Large Red Seersucker with 3 Patch Pockets. French Faced with a single vent. No holes or stains. 
Chest 18.5
Shoulder15.5
Sleeve from shoulder 23
Length BOC28

https://postimg.org/image/bkxahl33n/

All Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$35--->$30 Brooks Brothers USA 44R A classic from BB. 3/2, sack, single vent. The fabric is 100% Silk in a tan glen plaid with a burgundy windowpane. Made in the USA and dating I would guess from the late 80's or early 90's. Clean all over and all of the seams and buttons are secure.
https://postimg.org/image/62wz5g8z7/ https://postimg.org/image/6ji6rvwqb/ https://postimg.org/image/f0hp2t1f7/ https://postimg.org/image/ukp2tcbjn/
Chest 23.5 (double checked)
Shoulder 19.5
+ 1.5
Length 31.5

$27--->$24 Huntington Sack Sport Coat 38S 3/2, Sack, patch pockets and a hook vent. The coat is fully lined, made in the USA and in great shape with no holes or stains. I am guessing the fabric is 100% silk, but it is not stated. It is tagged as a 38S but all of you 40S fellows take a look at the measurements below as they make work for you.
Chest 21
Shoulder 18
+1
Length BOC 29 
https://postimg.org/image/qx4q9jdyr/ https://postimg.org/image/x9jvjdh0z/ https://postimg.org/image/yeij2hsvn/

$35--->$30 Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn 40R A fine medium weight tweed from Paul Stuart. Probably 100% wool but it is not tagged. The fabric is a Gray Herringbone with stripes of red and blue. The coat is darted, fully lined, has swelled edges, 2 Buttons and a center vent. Overall in terrific shape with no holes or stains. Tagged as a 40R but please note these measurements.....
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 23 + 1.5
Length BOC 30
https://postimg.org/image/4et8d25pv/ https://postimg.org/image/585u5obqr/ https://postimg.org/image/jz0m3lfub/ https://postimg.org/image/3qkdu4703/

$20--->$18 PRL Reds 36x30 Not new, but in very good shape. No holes or stains. They measure Waist - 36, Inseam - 30.5, Outseam Top of Waistband 41.5
https://postimg.org/image/qbb5zotir/ https://postimg.org/image/t44djptv7/

$20--->$18 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Don't let fall sneak up on you. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$27--->$24 Red and White Batik Pants 34x29 GTH in red and white. Sturdy cotton batik with a flat front and plain bottom. The only tag reads Contemporary Design. No Stains or holes. Waist 34.5, Inseam 29.75, Outseam 40.75
https://postimg.org/image/f2sdy5qb7/ https://postimg.org/image/dp0r2ur1v/ https://postimg.org/image/a2uxq7koj/

$40--->$35 SOLD PENDING PAYMENT Dexter USA Saddle Oxfords 11.5D Deadstock, unworn. Tan and Brown with a red sole. A great summer shoe!
https://postimg.org/image/5e15psrcj/ https://postimg.org/image/cep5ikt4j/ https://postimg.org/image/r1q408rqr/

$35--->$32 Gray and White Seersucker Sport Coat 48L Probably made by Hardwick. 3/2, Sack, Single Vent.
Chest 25
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 33
Sleeve from Shoulder 25 +1
https://postimg.org/image/96cazroxf/ https://postimg.org/image/muwwf5a7n/ https://postimg.org/image/8xeq9uc4z/

$20---$18 Brooks Brothers Sportshirt XL 100% Cotton Cream with a Green and Red Tatttersall. Clean with no stains or holes. 
Neck 17.5
Chest 26.5
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
https://postimg.org/image/4j4yswnsj/ https://postimg.org/image/dko3k9b3n/

$22--->$20 Gitman Brothers Sportshirt Large 100% Cotton. A little bit heavier, but not a flannel. Just a nice, beefy cotton. It is a lovely tan and brown glen plaid with a rust windowpane. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25
Shoulder 21 
Sleeve from shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/57dtbumib/ https://postimg.org/image/5mp34v8fn/

$17---$15 Gitman Brothers Dress Shirt 16/35 100% Cotton in a tan and blue check. The shirt is in great shape. No holes or stains. However the label is about to fall out. It does not affect the wearability though.
Neck 16
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from shoulder 25.5
https://postimg.org/image/894llszn7/ https://postimg.org/image/p8dk12aur/

$20--->$18SOLD PENDING PAYMENT  PRL OCBD Uni-Stripe Large Standard issue Unistripe from PRL Rider on the chest, but no pocket. Clean with no stains or holes.
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/5nz0yaa9f/ https://postimg.org/image/bwkcrv7ub/

$20---$18 PRLSOLD PENDING PAYMENT  OCBD Pink, White and Blue Stripe Large Same as above!
Neck 16.5
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/jzij36sfn/ https://postimg.org/image/o9x6yrxir/

$20---$18 Tom James Dress Shirt 16/34 A great shirt, probably made by Kenneth Gordon. Basically a Royal Oxford with a stripe. Spread collar and plain cuffs. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/f0zm2ee0j/ https://postimg.org/image/6k03rh9bn/

$20---$18 Brooks Brothers Denim Shirt XL Soft Supima cotton in a medium weight. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17.5
Chest 27.5
Shoulder 22
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
https://postimg.org/image/arrkrkz5f/ https://postimg.org/image/wursv1lgz/

$22---$20 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$25---$23 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Aquascutum 100% cotton balmaccan, 40L*


*Aquascutum Aqua 5 balmaccan raincoat *

I judge it to be about a 40L but see measurements below.

In great shape. Color is olive. No issues to speak of. The last photo shows a tag that states (barely) 100% cotton, Long.

Armpit to armpit: 23" 
Bottom of collar to hem (total length): 46" 
Armpit to cuff (sleeve): 20"

Asking $65 shipped

Additional photos here


----------



## ATL

Anyone?



ATL said:


> Recent Gitman Brothers ties.
> 
> All are in excellent condition and seem NWOT. Three of the ties offered have inventory tags or retail tags, but none of them have any knot memory, pulls, tears, rips. They are all in perfect condition.
> 
> All are $37 CONUS each.
> 
> 100-percent wool.
> 
> The tartan is 3" wide and 59" long.
> The other two are 2 3/4" wide and 61" long.
> 
> ----
> 
> 100-percent silk
> 
> First three are tagged Gitman Bros. in yellow on the blade, the last is simply tagged Gitman. These are from 2010, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> SHORT Red: 3 1/8" wide, 48" long
> Russel Plaid: 3 1/4" wide, 59 1/2" long (NWT)
> TALL Blue with white "ninja stars": 3/14" wide, 63" long
> Crest: 3 1/4" wide, 58 1/4" long (inventory tag)
> 
> ---
> 
> 100-percent wool. Last tie is available.
> 
> Though this Gitman Gold Brown herringbone with contrast blade is 100-percent wool, it feels like silk: 3 1/8" wide, 58" long
> 
> The four ties not mentioned are for my personal use, but if you need them, just ask.


----------



## Monocle

One bump, and some new items. Guaranteed NPP (no pee pee)


Bump - PRL baby blue flat front chinos 38 x 32. In excellent shape. I had a lot of inquiries about these the first time around but no takers. 
Coin pocket. Two buttoned back pockets. W19 Ins32 Os46 Rise12 Thigh15 Cuff 9.75 *$19.00*



Bill's Parker Pant Reds - flat front - Full cut sized 40. In excellent shape. 
W20 (+0) Ins34 (+0) Os47 Rise12 Thigh15 Cuff 10 *$16.00*



Louis Raphael LR2 gray or gray-blue and white Seersuckers. Not a label known for trad, but these are super soft, light-handed, and very casual. Suitable for lounging, soirees, and hell, maybe even pajamas. 
DR pleats, button bar, coin pocket. 2 buttoned back pockets (the buttons in front and back are black, which give em a little bit different look). Cuffed. Tagged 38x32 
W19 (+0) Ins31.5 (+0) Os43 Rise 12 Thigh14.5 Cuff 9 *$12.00 * - Did I mention "Loungy"



SOLD Bill's M2FP linen and cotton blend in a sand color. Little vintage-style shaped buttons. Perfect. FF pleats. Tagged 36. W18 (+.75) Ins31(+0) Os43 Rise12 Thigh 14 Cuff 9.75 *$22.00*



Two wonderful vintage India madras SS shirts (early 90's) from Trimingham's Bermuda shop. Single pocket. Button collars. Split and tacked sides. Oh so very soft and lightweight. Treat yourself.
Sized XL Neck 17.5 Width 27.5 L31 *$42.00* for the pair.



Ties


New Brooks Makers English silk bow maroon and gold *$18.00* 
J. Press English silk tie light blue and yellow 57 x 3.5 *$12.00 *(tie has a couple of very light spots on front)
For you Wall Streeters or ex-Pats, a Stock Exchange Luncheon Club Bull&Bear repp made by Alynn 57 x 3 5/8 *$21.00*

:icon_study: 10.5 d,e SHoeS.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Takai,
is the suit 100% linen or is it a blend with cotton/wool? I'm interested, but can't send PM's yet because I don't have the post count. I'd also be interested in that Brooks blazer, if it were a 42. Thanks.


----------



## Yuca

wacolo said:


> $22---$20 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
> Neck 16
> Chest 24.75
> Shoulder 19
> Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
> https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/


I have this exact shirt in my size, and I can confidently state that it is undoubtedly one of the best shirts ever made. Anyone who takes 16-3: miss at your peril.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP and PRICE DROPS*



gamma68 said:


> All items are in excellent condition with no flaws unless otherwise noted. All prices include shipping in the continental U.S. Please PM with questions and offers.
> *
> CLAIMED*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers light pink chinos*
> Milano fit, tagged 36-32
> Flat front, uncuffed
> Four pockets--rear pockets button
> 95% cotton, 5% lastol
> Measures 36" waist, 31.5" inseam
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Arrow in a nicely faded dusty rose (or Nantucket Red, if you will)*
> Actual measurements: 17" waist, 9.5" inseam
> 100% cotton, made in Egypt
> *Asking $9*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Jos A Bank patchwork Madras *
> Made in India, subtle pleats, 100% cotton
> Actual measurements: 16.5" waist, 9" inseam
> *Asking $9*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> "Makers" must-iron red/white striped shirt*
> 100% cotton, made in the USA
> Name stamp inside collar and marked inside front button flap (at shirt tail)--NOT VISIBLE when worn
> Actual measurements: 15.25" neck, 33" sleeve
> *Asking $15*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *LANDS' END must-iron blue university stripe OCBD*
> Locker loop, 100% cotton
> Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 35.25" sleeve
> *Asking $15 *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> . red micro-check must-iron shirt*
> 100% cotton, made in USA (?)
> Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
> *Asking $15 *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Takai

Shout out to Monocle: A great stand up gentleman, Yesterday I received a box with three lovely suits from him. If for some reason any of them do not work, they will be re-donated to the forum via here, or the Pay It Forward thread I just started.


----------



## wacolo

$45--->$40 Shipped CONUS ~42L Midnight Blue shawl collar tux. Overall in very good condition. One button, unvented, jetted pockets and fully lined. The pants are pleated and have a plain bottom. There is no makers label, save for a Union tag in the pocket. The coat is fully canvassed as the pick stitching behind the lapels is quite evident. The only real wear is to the lining in the top of the jacket, which I assume was from a hanger. Or some _really_ _boney_ shoulders. At any rate it does not show when worn. Otherwise no holes in the suit itself, no stains that I have noted. Also the stripe on the trousers is actually black, and not brown as it seems to appear in the picture. This is a classic from top to bottom. Thanks!

https://postimg.org/image/hzsqkajcj/ https://postimg.org/image/cylcixbw3/ https://postimg.org/image/ud5kr790z/ https://postimg.org/image/dybnemr1v/ https://postimg.org/image/txuay6n3n/ https://postimg.org/image/7e8v8ad0z/
Chest 22.5"
Length BOC 33"
Sleeve 25.5" +1.75"
Shoulders 19"

Outseam from top of waistband 42.5"
Waist 31" +3.5"
Inseam 29.5" +3"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops...

15.5-35 Brooks Brothers OCBD
Slim fit, non-iron.
*Asking $21 or offer
*

15.5-36 Brooks Brothers OCBD - red university stripe
Slim Fit, must-iron.
*Asking $21 or offer
*


----------



## jfkemd

Vintage Wakmann Tank Watch
Up for grabs. This is a nice vintage watch for anyone who is beginning a collection or simply would want a nice dress watch.
From what I've read Wakmann is a defunct Swiss watch company who used to be linked or was a subsidiary of Breitling and Gigandet.
Breitling as we all know continues to produce high end watches. Gigandet in it's heyday produced chronographs.
The case on this watch is in excellent condition. It has signs of normal wear. I did not see any dings.
The case is likely gold plated. The case back is stainless steel. I did not pop open the back hence I can't attest to the innards.
I've had it running for almost 24 hours and it has kept up quite well with the house clock.
The crystal is without any big scratches and appears original. The dial also appears to be original with some patina most noticeable at the 4 o'clock area.
The lugs take a 16mm band. 
This is yours for $65 shipped CONUS.
The band in the picture is not included.
PM with any questions. For those of you who know more about Wakmann, please feel free to chime in.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Barbour Border jacket in size 38. The jacket is used, but in very good condition. There are no rips, tears, holes or stains. There is normal shine in areas that see wear. Asking $125 shipped CONUS

*





*Barbour Quilted Vest/Liner in size 44. Excellent condition. This is the ZIP-IN liner and won't work with jackets requiring snap-in liners. Gone.

*



*Grey Pinstripe Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack suit. Tagged size is 40 L. Please compare your measurements to those provided below. The suit is in excellent used condition with no issues. The suit is a summer to year round weight. Asking $95 shipped CONUS

Jacket: 21.5" pit to pit, sleeves 25.5", shoulders 18.5", length 32.5" from bottom of collar.
Trousers: 17" across waist, 30.5" inseam. Flat front with 1.75" cuffs and 1" under

*


----------



## wacolo

$85 shipped CONUS Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwings 8 C/A Very clean overall with a lovely patina. The insoles, soles and heels are all in very good condition. Tagged as an 8C. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/9fcs2i8vn/ https://postimg.org/image/tiweek0vn/ https://postimg.org/image/87yuaair7/ https://postimg.org/image/kdo1koxgz/ https://postimg.org/image/ns680tsvn/


----------



## Danny

^ Hanover Shells….look NICE!


----------



## Tilton

DROPPED!



Tilton said:


> Cordings jacket!
> 
> *$55 shipped.*
> 
> Tan with very tiny blue and rust flecks.
> 
> 42R
> Shoulders: 18"
> BoC to Hem: 31"
> Shoulder to cuff: 24.5"
> 
> The sleeves have been taken up, rendering the surgeons cuffs unusable. If you needed to let them out, they would again become functional.
> 
> Very nice looking, pretty much like-new, absolutely no signs of wear.
> 
> The dark spot seen in the lower-right of the pictures is a fleck of dust inside my camera lens.


----------



## Tilton

Cordings jacket has been sold.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Something new...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*********************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; There's a bit of stitching missing
around the sleeve hems (see pic). Otherwise, this
shirt is great! Vintage, paper-thin madras with the
fading and slubs you've come to love.
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

I know it's off-season, but thought I'd give it a whirl before I stash it until the fall...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## gamma68

The Brooks Brothers makers red/white striped shirt above has been claimed.


----------



## AlanC

Over in the Sales forum I'm offering a pair of NIB Alden wingtip bluchers, size 9.5D.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> Whitehall Plain Toe Bluchers
> 10.5B/AA
> I'm a 9D and tried these on. I suspect this would fit well on someone with 9.5D feet
> Made in England
> Scotch grain brown leather uppers are in very good condition.
> light pen marks noted on the right side of the right foot. This is hardly noticeable.
> The soles are still in great shape although the heels may need some attention.
> The pictures speak for themselves.
> *$45>>$40>>$35 shipped CONUS*
> PM if with questions.
> Try clicking on the link below for more pictures.
> Do let me know if the link does not work.


----------



## Monocle

T. Barry golf knickers - black wool gabardine. Great shape. Dry Clean Only
*$50.00 shipped USA and territories.

*_(T. Barry is the maker of Payne Stewart's famous knickers.) Made in the USA. _
Sized 40 - Waist 20" with belt adjust. These are cut with an inseam 25" long, and a total length of 38"


----------



## wacolo

$50 shipped CONUS Mephisto PTB 11M These shoes are in great shape with little wear to the uppers or soles. Made in France and sized as an 11. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/3k8kk2643/ https://postimg.org/image/boc3b235f/ https://postimg.org/image/j31f3fp0z/ https://postimg.org/image/wg4k61tv7/ https://postimg.org/image/vge9acepf/


----------



## ThePopinjay

15 dollars each. Make an offer for multiples!




Group A

1. Bunce Brothers- 3.45" 52% Silk, 48% Polyester. Some deterioration of some of the emblems. Woven in England. 
2. Robert Talbott for Peer Gordon- 3.25" 50/50 silk wool blend. Some fuzzing as is typical with these types of emblematics. Woven in England 
3. Land's End- 3.6" 100% Silk. No apparent flaws, beautiful colors. Made in USA 
4. Robert Talbott Best of Class- 3.75" "Finest Italian Heavy Madder". No flaws. Made in USA




Group B

1. Rivetz of Boston for Don Nash Ltd.- 3.9" Navy Polyester 
2. CLAIMED
3. Land's End- 3.5" 100% Silk. No flaws, nice vibrant colors. Handsewn in USA 
4. Land's End- 3.25 100% Silk. No flaws. Handsewn in USA




Group C

1. Bert Pulitzer- 3.6" All Silk. No defects. Made in USA 
2. Land's End- 3.75" 100% Silk. No flaws. Made in USA 
3. Joseph Scafidi of Cleveland- 3.5" 100% Silk. Very faint memory in knot area, Very nice feeling repp in an unusual colorway. Made in USA 
4. Briar- 3.20" 100% Silk. Minor discoloration near not, not very noticeable given the pattern. Woven in England


----------



## sbdivemaster

The BB madras is now sold.



sbdivemaster said:


> Something new...
> 
> *Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
> cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*
> 
> *Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*
> 
> *All prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *********************************************
> *Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> *Excellent Condition*
> Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
> *TAGGED: Medium*
> Neck: 16.5"
> S2S: 20"
> P2P: 23.5"
> BOC: 30.5"
> *PRICE: $15*
> *********************************************
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers Madras Short Sleeve*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ATL

Not my pic, buuuuut...

Who wants a Sid Mashburn Sky Royal Oxford Dress Shirt, 17.5-34, in excellent used condition (the collar points have the slightest bit of wear, but that doesn't show at all because of the fabric; the rest of the shirt is perfect), for* $40* shipped? Huh?

Let me know.


----------



## MicTester

ATL said:


> Not my pic, buuuuut...
> 
> Who wants a Sid Mashburn Sky Royal Oxford Dress Shirt, in excellent used condition (the collar points have the slightest bit of wear, but that doesn't show at all because of the fabric; the rest of the shirt is perfect), for* $40* shipped? Huh?
> 
> Let me know.


What size?


----------



## ATL

MicTester said:


> What size?


I am, and will remain, an idiot. Size, of course! 17.5/34.


----------



## MicTester

ATL said:


> I am, and will remain, an idiot. Size, of course! 17.5/34.


Thank you. Wish it was 15.5...


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> *I am, and will remain, an idiot. *Size, of course! 17.5/34.


I am so borrowing that for my signature.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> I am so borrowing that for my signature.


I am so "borrowing" some of your ties.

.... I'll see you in two hours. 1:45 if traffic is non-existent.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I found this the other day and was going to sell it, but the more I thought about it, the more I thought that I need a decent laptop case--no maker's tag, but quality leather with great patina and a ton of room--measures 17 by 12 by a whopping 9 inches when fully expanded:





The thing is, it lacks a shoulder strap but has d-rings for same. Anyone have anything that might work? I was thinking a heavy canvas sort of cloth might do the trick.


----------



## Reuben

ATL said:


> I am so "borrowing" some of your ties.
> 
> .... I'll see you in two hours. 1:45 if traffic is non-existent.


Non-existant traffic? In Atlanta? What do you think this is, a snow day?


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> Non-existant traffic? In Atlanta? What do you think this is, a snow day?


Traffic in LA is better than in Atlanta. When I lived in that hellhole (both are, but I mean Atlanta), I was three miles from my office, and that usually entailed a 45 minute commute. Of course, I could have walked, but then I'd have been bathed in sweat and probably attacked by snakes.


----------



## gamma68

*SHIRTS! SHORTS!*

All items are in excellent condition with no flaws unless otherwise noted. All prices include shipping in the continental U.S. Please PM with questions and offers.
*
BEN SILVER cutaway collar shirt
*Light blue, yellow, orange 
100% cotton
Cutaway collar sits under jacket, even without a neck tie 
Mother of Pearl buttons
Button cuffs
Actual measurements: 15.5" neck, 33" sleeve*
Asking $40


*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Arrow in a nicely faded dusty rose (or Nantucket Red, if you will)*
Actual measurements: 17" waist, 9.5" inseam
100% cotton, made in Egypt
*Asking $9*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jos A Bank patchwork Madras *
Made in India, subtle pleats, 100% cotton
Actual measurements: 16.5" waist, 9" inseam
*Asking $9*

------------------------------------------------------------------

*LANDS' END must-iron blue university stripe OCBD*
Locker loop, 100% cotton
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 35.25" sleeve
*Asking $15 *

--------------------------------------------------------------
*
. red micro-check must-iron shirt*
100% cotton, made in USA (?)
Actual measurements: 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
*Asking $15 *


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I tried posting this last week but was having flickr problems, pictures should work now open to offers...

Lands End Harris Tweed
2B, center vent, darted
tagged 44L
nice barleycorn(?) pattern, very subtle multicolor effect when viewed closely.
23.75" chest, 20" shoulders, 25.25" sleeves, 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $35 shipped/offer
by , on Flickr
by joseph holmes, on Flickrhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14273152870/in/photostream/

Gant Herringbone Tweed
this is unfortunately a 2 button darted number, but it has zero shoulder padding
tagged a 38R, and fits on the slim side 
19.5" chest, 16.75" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 30.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $35shipped/offer

by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr

Lots of Bills, asking $30/pair shipped

2)Driving Twills
Pleated, 36x32, no cuff
by j, on Flickr

by , on Flickr

3)M2 in an interesting canvas-type weave
"stone" khaki flat front, 32x29.25
no cuffs, interesting fabric, I have a couple pairs of orvis pants in the exact cloth
by j, on Flickr


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and Drop...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Stone Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Navy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (Could be new)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36-L*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Slant Front Pockets
Right Rear Besom Pocket/Left Flap Pocket w/button
*PRICE: $25**Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 36x34*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 33.5"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
2 Reverse Pleats; 5 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Lightweight Red Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30 > $28**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Last bump of the day...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 > $18 each; 2 for $35 > $32!*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*
***********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Dark Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; barely worn, maybe washed a couple times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 33*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 32.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Lands' End White Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; bright white!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5x 33*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*$20 > $18 each; 2 for $35 > $32!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD STAPLE*

*BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS "BROOKSEASE" 3/2 SACK GLEN PLAID SUIT*
Tagged 41R -- please see actual measurements

Traditional Glen Plaid with sky blue overcheck
3/2 roll
No darts
Natural shoulders with minimal padding
3-button cuffs
Slanted hook vent
Fully lined
Trousers are flat front with cuffs
Made in the USA

Condition: Excellent! No holes, snags, stains, smells.

*Actual measurements*
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 25"
Total length from bottom of collar: 31"

Trouser waist: 36"
Inseam: 31.5"
Rise: 12"
Leg opening: 9.5"
Cuffs: 1.5"

*Asking $50 CONUS*


----------



## Steve Smith

*Who has the cheapest...?* I do. Right here.

Price includes US shipping.

Note that the solid and uni stripe OCBD's are very, very slim. I think they are slimmer than BB ESF.

This is the best deal you will find on made in USA OCBD's. These shirts have no neck labels except for the Garland Shirt Company in the dark check.

The solids and the University Stripe were manufactured by Brooks Brothers in North Carolina, probably for another label. I am reasonably sure that these are Jack Spade Swenson OCBD shirts based upon the button on the back of the collar, sport shirt sizing, cuff placket button and the stitching on the box pleat. Jack Spade Swensons retail for $188. The fabric is a premium oxford cloth.

The Dark Plaid has a Garland Shirt Company label which is really just a place-keeper. The fabric is full-bodied, like a Thom Browne or BBBF OCBD. I am not sure what label that shirt was made for.

These have Sharpie marks on the area where a neck label would be. The yoke is two layers of fabric there and the ink does not wick to the second (visible) layer. A few of them do not have the button on the back of the collar applied. There is one spare button of each size attached to the shirt.

Price: * $22 for one, $40 for two.*

Measurements are *Neck-Sleeve P2P*

White: 14-31.5 17.5, 15-31.5 17, 15.5-32 18.75, 15.5-32 18.75sold, 16-33.5 20.25sold, 17.5-35 21.5
Blue: 15.5-32 18.75sold, 17-34.5 21
Blue University Stripe: 17-34 21, 17-34.5 21
Navy Gray White Plaid OCBD. 15-32, 20.5


----------



## 32rollandrock

Twenty years ago, I needed to quit smoking. I couldn't accomplish that in civilization, with all the distractions, so I filled a backpack with provisions and set out for the mountains. One week and 93 miles later, I was in agony. I had walked the entire Wonderland Trail in thrifted boots that didn't properly fit. I suffered hammer toe, both feet, and so sacrificed both big toenails to the mountain. I vowed that it would never happen again. I went to REI and purchased their top-of-the-line mountaineering boot by Raichle. They set me back $240 and were, still are, brutes. Crampon compatible, heavy, Swiss made and tough as all get out. They were uncomfortable monsters for quite awhile until I had them broken in--it took a couple hundred miles of hiking and walking around. Ten years ago, having taken up the habit again, I again walked the Wonderland to quit smoking. This time, my feet were in heaven. After that venture, I climbed Mt. Adams. The boots performed beautifully. I would never, ever get rid of them. But today, at Salvation Army, I found an identical pair that are in phenomenal condition--based on the amount of wear on my own, I would estimate that these boots have well under 100 miles on them. The below photographs speak for themselves. These are true buy-it-for-life mountaineering boots that will need breaking in. They don't get the love they once did from pro climbers, owing to the advent of plastic and other synthetics, but these boots remain the real deal. These are 9.5 wides. $75 CONUS or offer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of never-laced made-in-USA longwings. Photos say it all. Size 10.5D. TAKEN


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $110 shipped CONUS
*
*Barbour Border jacket in size 38. The jacket is used, but in very good condition. There are no rips, tears, holes or stains. There is normal shine in areas that see wear. Asking $125 shipped CONUS

*


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack navy blazer. This is heavier that a worsted wool, but not quite flannel--sort of like a doeskin.
Hook vent
Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5

$45 conus



















Southwick 3/2 sack for Adler's of DC. Charcoal w/khaki windowpane. I'm 50/50 as to whether this is an orphan or not. Either way, I think it would work great with khaki trousers.

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$35 conus



















Hilditch and Key spread collar, French cuff shirt
Made in England
17 x 34

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve Irish linen shirt
Size M

$18 conus


----------



## frosejr

An ebay purchase that I couldn't resist, even though I knew it probably wouldn't work. It didn't.

This is a classic Jos A Bank overcoat. The seller posted it as a 50L. It's not, but I knew that, since the seller posted accurate measurements in the original listing. He also took a great photo of the classic vintage Bank label, and other great photos.










I bought it hoping I could make it work as a casual coat when I'm not wearing a suit. It just doesn't, and if I don't sell it now it will languish in my closet. Might as well pass it on to someone who can really use it to its potential.

He sold it to me for $50 BIN plus $10 shipping. If you will add on another $10 for me to ship to you, you'll bail me out. Otherwise, I'm open to offers.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*


jfkemd said:


> Vintage Wakmann Tank Watch
> Up for grabs. This is a nice vintage watch for anyone who is beginning a collection or simply would want a nice dress watch.
> From what I've read Wakmann is a defunct Swiss watch company who used to be linked or was a subsidiary of Breitling and Gigandet.
> Breitling as we all know continues to produce high end watches. Gigandet in it's heyday produced chronographs.
> The case on this watch is in excellent condition. It has signs of normal wear. I did not see any dings.
> The case is likely gold plated. The case back is stainless steel. I did not pop open the back hence I can't attest to the innards.
> I've had it running for almost 24 hours and it has kept up quite well with the house clock.
> The crystal is without any big scratches and appears original. The dial also appears to be original with some patina most noticeable at the 4 o'clock area.
> The lugs take a 16mm band.
> *This is yours for $65>>$60 shipped CONUS.*
> The band in the picture is not included.
> PM with any questions. For those of you who know more about Wakmann, please feel free to chime in.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Lot of 4 Brooks Brothers Silk Twill Ties. Black, Gray, Blue, Gold.* Standard length, width about 3.5 to 3.75 inches. Made in USA. Each tie may have an "Irregular" label or have an irregular or TOS stamp on the back. *$24*

The $24 price buys all 4 ties, includes US shipping

Here is a chance to build a stock of staple color, solid neckties. Yes, $6 per tie.

Each tie has very minor defects which prevent me from selling them as first quality. The most noticeable defects are pointed out by pens in the pics, distant and then close up. There may be other insignificant defects on each tie, but the biggest is pointed out in a pic. Keep in mind that each picture is quite close to the tie.

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Reuben

Wanted to post some quick thanks: Monocle, for a great pair of shoes, two fantastic summer shirts, and a slew of other goodies, DrLivingston for being your usual generous self, Takai for a great box of Paul Stuart GTH summer sportscoats, and Wacolo both for a fantastic olive poplin sack and for being incredibly understanding when I managed to get a series of measurements completely wrong. Thanks again, y'all!


----------



## Duvel

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack navy blazer. This is heavier that a worsted wool, but not quite flannel--sort of like a doeskin.
> Hook vent
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $45 conus


Any tagged size on the JPress? 42R? (Sorry, I can't PM you as I'm still "new member" status.) Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Any tagged size on the JPress? 42R? (Sorry, I can't PM you as I'm still "new member" status.) Thanks.


Tagged measurements mean nothing--what one manufacturer considers a 42 another tags 44 and yet another will tag 40. Really. CMDC's measurements are beyond reproach. Take a garment that fits you well and measure it as per instructions on this website for measuring (using a tailor's tape, NOT an inflexible tape measure, et al). You'll need a table or other surface large enough to accommodate the garment.

All this said, you have a good eye. This jacket is a steal for someone. If it were a tad bigger in the chest, it would be gone.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. I'm pretty sure this might be a good fit for me. I'll double check my jacket measurements. How do I notify the seller if I'm interested, since I can't contact him by PM without jacking up my post counts.



32rollandrock said:


> Tagged measurements mean nothing--what one manufacturer considers a 42 another tags 44 and yet another will tag 40. Really. CMDC's measurements are beyond reproach. Take a garment that fits you well and measure it as per instructions on this website for measuring (using a tailor's tape, NOT an inflexible tape measure, et al). You'll need a table or other surface large enough to accommodate the garment.
> 
> All this said, you have a good eye. This jacket is a steal for someone. If it were a tad bigger in the chest, it would be gone.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty sure this might be a good fit for me. I'll double check my jacket measurements. How do I notify the seller if I'm interested, since I can't contact him by PM without jacking up my post counts.


I would post a message here asking him to get in touch with you via PM--I'm pretty certain you can respond to PM's that are sent, although I'm not 100-percent positive. You could also post an email address. It takes just a couple of minutes to set up Hotmail account.


----------



## Duvel

@CMDC, if you wouldn't mind, please contact me at [email protected] re the J Press jacket. Thank you.


----------



## CMDC

It sold. Sorry.



Duvel said:


> @CMDC, if you wouldn't mind, please contact me at [email protected] re the J Press jacket. Thank you.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> It sold. Sorry.


Told you so.


----------



## Duvel

No problem. Thanks. Somebody got a good one.



CMDC said:


> It sold. Sorry.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops...

15.5-35 Brooks Brothers OCBD
Slim fit, non-iron.
*Asking $18.50 or offer
*

15.5-36 Brooks Brothers OCBD - red university stripe
Slim Fit, must-iron.
*Asking $18.50 or offer
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON SHIRTS!*



*PLEASE TAKE $2 OFF EACH OF THE REMAINING SHIRTS!*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers[/CENTER]!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP 1*

1) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $12.

    

2) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $16.

  

3) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $20.

  

4) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

5) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

6) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

8) Brooks Brothers blue straight collar. 16-32/33. This has VERY rare interior label. Two small pinholes on collar, hence just $15.

   

9) Robert Talbott bespoke. Beautiful pink gingham with contrast collar and French cuffs. Excellent condition. 18.5-35. $16

  

11) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $20.

  

12) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

13) RARE Turnbull & Asser shirt made for Vogue. Three button barrel cuffs. Size 15. $25.

  

15) RARE SERO OCBD. Very pale yellow. Size 15-32. $16.

   

*GROUP 2*

17) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $16.

  

18) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $16.

  

20) Club Room madras. A beautiful shirt! Size M. Short sleeves. Chest: 22 1/4. Asking just $10.

  

22) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

23) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth check shirt. Size 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Just $12.

    

24) Ralph Lauren Marlowe plaid shirt. Excellent condition! Size M. Chest 23, sleeve 33. Asking just $12.

   

25) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Patchwork madras shirt. Absolutely beautiful condition! Blake model. Size L. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $16.

   

26) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

27) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $14.

   

*GROUP 3:*

28) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

29) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $22 > 18.

  

32) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

*GROUP 4:*

33) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Cream check on lichen green background. Lovely! Excellent condition. $10.

  

34) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $6.

  

35) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

36) Brooks Brothers check. 17-33. Excellent condition. MADE IN USA. Asking $12.



37) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

38) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

39) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

40) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

41) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

   

42) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

43) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $9.

  

46) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

47) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $9

  

48) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $9.

  

*GROUP 5:*

49) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $10.

 

50) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

51) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $10.

  

53) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $8.

  

54) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

55) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. MADE IN THE USA.Tab collar. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $9.

  

56) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $9.

  

57) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $8

  

59) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

60) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

61) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

62) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $8.

  

62) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $9.

 

64) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $9.

  

65) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

66) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 6: *

67) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

68) Brooks Brothers Country Club check shirt. Size L-Reg. Chest 24, sleeve 36. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

69) Gitman Brothers blue shirt. Size 16.5-33. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

70) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

71) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 7 FORMAL SHIRTS: *

72) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition. $8

 

73) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition. $8

 

*GROUP 8*

74) LL Bean. Chamois cloth shirt. Made in USA. 17.5. Excellent condition. $12.

 

76) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $8.

  

77) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $10.

 

78) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $12.

  

79) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

80) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

81) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

82) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $15,

 

83) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

84) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $16.

  

85) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

*GROUP 9:*

86) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

87) Brooks Brothers Special order OCBD. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

88) Another Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD shirt! I believe that the collar is unlined. Custom made. Chest 21 1/4, sleeve 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17 1/2; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 3/8. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

90) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $15.

 

92) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" shirt. 15.5-32/33. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

   

93) Brooks Brothers check shirt. Lovely and soft; fabric woven in Italy. Size M; chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

94) Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $14.

   

95) Another Ivy Summer Classic--the Ralph Lauren Polo shirt! Brown. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

97) Brooks Brothers casual check shirt. Size M. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 35 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUmmer trousers!*

*PLEASE TAKE $3 OFF EACH PAIR OF TROUSERS!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​*

GROUP 1:

1) Brooks Brothers Irish linen. Excellent condition! Size 36/32. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam 32 (+2 1/2). Asking $24.

   

2) GTH lime green shorts. No fabric content, but likely a linen/cotton blend. Small rusty spot on hem, hence Very Good condition. Waist: 17 1/4. Asking just $14.

   

3) Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton light yellow shorts. These have a brownish water stain on one thigh, as shown; hence Acceptable condition, and so just $6! Waist 17 1/2.

   

6) Ralph Lauren Wool/Cashmere blend trousers. Featuring pick stitching on the interior of the waistband, these have been cuffed, and hence are in very Good condition. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/2; inseam 28 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $18.

     

7) TRAD/IVY Grail! Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. THE Classic, these have weathered to the highly desirable shade of coral pink. These are in excellent condition; lovely, sturdy, and beautifully faded. MADE IN THE USA. Asking just $25, or offer. Size 38/30. Waist: 18 1/2, inseam 27 1/2.

   

8) LL Bean jeans. Lovely and sturdy! Size 36/32. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 31 1/2, Asking just $18.

    

9) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Size 36/32. Waist 17; inseam 30 (+ 2 1/2). Excellent condition! Asking just $20.

  

11) Polo khakis. Size 40/32. Waist 20, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 1/2). Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

   

12) Brooks Brothers 346 khakis. Excellent condition! Size 33/32. Waist 16 1/2, inseam 30 1/4. Asking just $16.

  

13) Polo Madras shorts. Size 32. Waist 16 1/2. Excellent condition! Asking just $14.

  

GROUP 2:

1) Berle Patchwork Madras shorts. From one of the most traditional of American trouser makers! Excellent condition. Pleated front. Waist: 19 1/4. Asking just $22.



2) Majer summer trousers. Beautiful! Almost certainly linen. made in the USA. Size 38R. Rare and very desirable! Waist 19; inseam 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Pleated front. Asking $25.

  

4) J. Press summer trousers. Made in the USA. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/4. Inseam 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 /34 cuffs. Excellent condition. No fabric content, but almost certainly lightweight wool. Asking just $24.

   

5) Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool. Beautiful, seersucker-style trousers. Excellent condition. Waist 19 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+3). Asking $24.

  

6) Bill's Khakis M2 in 100% linen! GORGEOUS! Waist 18 1/2, inseam 28 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $24.

    

7) Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 28 1/2 (+ 2 3/4). Asking $22.

  

9) Bill's Khakis. M1. Battleship grey. Very Good condition. Waist 19, inseam 28 3/4 (+1 3/4). Asking $22.

    

10) Bills Khakis. M1P. White. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 29 1/4 (+1 3/4) Asking just $25.

    

11) Bills Khakis M2. Waist 18; inseam 28 1/2 (+1). Asking $24.

    

12) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers in seersucker. Excellent condition! Waist 18 3/4, inseam 29 (+1 3/4). Asking just $22.

  

13) Bills Khakis M2 in seersucker. Gorgeous! Excellent condition. waist 19, inseam 3012 (+2 1/4). Asking just $24.

   


GROUP C: PREVIOUSLY LISTED PANTS!

6) Land's End cords. Thick and substantial, these have a major hanger line across them, as shown, hence are only in Good condition. They are lined; the lining is scarlet, as shown under the back pocket. These would make excellent weekend trousers, and date from the heyday of Land's End when it was a real prep. supplier. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

9) Land's End cords. Very Good/Excellent condition; small white mark as shown. Size 36. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking $14.

  

11) J. Crew brown herringbone trousers. These are lovely! Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

15) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $15, or offer.

    

20) Levi's 501. The Ivy classic jean! Tagged 38/32, but these are SMALLER--waist 17 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. These are also much closer to dark blue indigo than my pictures show. Excellent condition. Asking just $15 or offer.

  

23) Murray's Toggery Shop Reds. Very Good condition. Waist 20 3/4, Inseam 31 (+2). Tagged 42/32. Asking $18.

  

26) Polo khakis. Tagged 38/32 (but see measurements). Very Good condition. Waist 18 1/2, Inseam 28 (+1), with 1/2 cuff. Asking $14.

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*MAJOR DROPS!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*3) BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket from Smith's of Bermuda in seafoam green*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Smith's was arguably THE best menswear store in Bermuda, being Bermuda's exclusive agents for Burberry trenchcoats, WIlliam Lockie cashmere, and Church's shoes. (All of which would always be useful in the tropics!) With Trimingham's this was one of the two flagship stores of Bermuda's front street--but both Trimingham's and Smith's are now long gone.

But occasionally clothing made for both surfaces--and I have two Smith's jackets to pass on today. This one is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth is a beautiful and distinctive seafoam green, this jacket is from the "Wimbledon" collection of Raquet Club--appropriately, given Smith's British leanings. This jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined in a classic boating jacket lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It also features the eevr-desirable patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Please note that the sleeves are slightly different lengths; adjusting them would be simple, of course.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Left Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



  
   

*4) GRAIL! Summer jacket in Tropical Weight Pure Silk from Smith's of Bermuda. *

This jacket shows exactly why Smith's of Bermuda was THE menswear store of that affluent island! This is GORGEOUS. Again--this is GORGEOUS! Cut from a wonderful tropical-weight silk in a beautiful and shimmering jewel green, the texture of this fabric is as wonderful as the color--beautiful, light, and slubby, as expensive silk should be. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is a beautifully complementary green. This jacket has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and a contemporary two button closure.

This jacket was barely worn; the top chest pocket is still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original spare button in the original packet. It does have a small flaw--a small brown mark on the back of the right sleeve near the cuff. This is hardly noticeable given the color and texture of the fabric, and in any case might well come out with dry cleaning. because of this flaw, though, this jacket is

*just $27, or offer. If it'll fit you, grab it--you're not likely to see another soon!

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31





    

*5) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.

This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is also in excellent condition.

*This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33





    

*7) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*

This is lovely! Cut from a light summer weight cloth that was woven in Italy, this jacket is a classic small black and cream glen plaid with a berry red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent. It was Made in Italy. I have made a note to myself that there is a very small thorn hole in the back, but I cannot find this now.... However,it does have a small repair to the lining at one of the vents, as shown. Given these imperfections, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

*just $14, or offer.

Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 32 1/2





      

*9) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

*just $13, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



    
  


*12) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/4



     

*13) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

*Asking just $12.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*14) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

*just $12, shipped in CONUS?

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*15) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





    

*16) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*

This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $15, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## LeeLo

Hey TweedyDon, I tried to PM but your inbox was full.



TweedyDon said:


> As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]
> 
> *3) BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket from Smith's of Bermuda in seafoam green*
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous! Smith's was arguably THE best menswear store in Bermuda, being Bermuda's exclusive agents for Burberry trenchcoats, WIlliam Lockie cashmere, and Church's shoes. (All of which would always be useful in the tropics!) With Trimingham's this was one of the two flagship stores of Bermuda's front street--but both Trimingham's and Smith's are now long gone.
> 
> But occasionally clothing made for both surfaces--and I have two Smith's jackets to pass on today. This one is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a lovely lightweight cloth is a beautiful and distinctive seafoam green, this jacket is from the "Wimbledon" collection of Raquet Club--appropriately, given Smith's British leanings. This jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is fully lined in a classic boating jacket lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It also features the eevr-desirable patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> Please note that the sleeves are slightly different lengths; adjusting them would be simple, of course.
> 
> *Asking just $27, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Left Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) GRAIL! Summer jacket in Tropical Weight Pure Silk from Smith's of Bermuda. *
> 
> This jacket shows exactly why Smith's of Bermuda was THE menswear store of that affluent island! This is GORGEOUS. Again--this is GORGEOUS! Cut from a wonderful tropical-weight silk in a beautiful and shimmering jewel green, the texture of this fabric is as wonderful as the color--beautiful, light, and slubby, as expensive silk should be. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is a beautifully complementary green. This jacket has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and a contemporary two button closure.
> 
> This jacket was barely worn; the top chest pocket is still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original spare button in the original packet. It does have a small flaw--a small brown mark on the back of the right sleeve near the cuff. This is hardly noticeable given the color and texture of the fabric, and in any case might well come out with dry cleaning. because of this flaw, though, this jacket is
> 
> *just $27, or offer. If it'll fit you, grab it--you're not likely to see another soon!
> 
> Tagged 46R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/8
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*
> 
> THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.
> 
> This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> This jacket is also in excellent condition.
> 
> *This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $39, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*
> 
> This is lovely! Cut from a light summer weight cloth that was woven in Italy, this jacket is a classic small black and cream glen plaid with a berry red overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent. It was Made in Italy. I have made a note to myself that there is a very small thorn hole in the back, but I cannot find this now.... However,it does have a small repair to the lining at one of the vents, as shown. Given these imperfections, this is in very Good condition, and hence is
> 
> *just $14, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a (US) 50L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 24 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 21 1/8
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is
> 
> *just $13, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) VINTAGE GEM! A wonderful 3/2 sack in English Mustard!*
> 
> This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with all of the tradly desiderata, this has a single hooked vent, patch pockets,. two button cuffs, lapped seam along the back, and it's half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a lovely shade of dark English mustard yellow. It has very natural shoulders. This is a real gem of a vintage 3/2 sack--grab it if it's your size! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $15, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 28 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*
> 
> This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.
> 
> *Asking just $12.
> 
> Measurement*s:
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*
> 
> This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about
> 
> *just $12, shipped in CONUS?
> 
> Tagged a 44, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*
> 
> This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $23, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 48L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 24 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16) SIlk-Linen Blend (?) Jacket by Jim Herron.*
> 
> This is a lovely Spring and Summer jacket! While there's no fabric content listed, it seems to be a silk-linen blend; there is certainly silk in it as it has the lovely slubbiness that only silk can impart. The colourway is lovely for Spring and Summer; a lovely subdued taupe base with a golden wheat and slate grey overcheck. This is a standard two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs; it is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. I believe that the buttons are horn, but I'm not certain of this! This jacket was Made in the USA.
> 
> It is slightly rumpled from storage, and has some minor loose stitching in the lining at the vent, as shown; as such, it is in Very Good condition, and so *it is just $15, or offer.
> 
> Tagged a 44R, this measures:
> *
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Inbox cleared!*

My apologies--let the deluge begin!


----------



## Duvel

Some nice stuff there, TweedyDon. I've got my claims in!


----------



## LouB

The two PRL shirts I purchased from wacolo arrived today, with a nice extra hidden inside- a really nice tie!

Thanks for the great transaction and the prize on the inside.

Lou


----------



## drlivingston

LouB said:


> The two PRL shirts I purchased from wacolo arrived today, with a nice extra hidden inside- a really nice tie!
> 
> Thanks for the great transaction and the prize on the inside.
> 
> Lou


Wacolo is sitting at home right now saying, "&^%$, I was looking all over for that tie! How did it end up in that box?" Just kidding!:biggrin:


----------



## Monocle

I believe in Lagniappe. It is civilized.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> I believe in Lagniappe. It is civilized.


And sometimes it's a competition.

Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


----------



## drlivingston

I have been known to Lagniappe a time or two...


----------



## swb120

Up for sale are two items:

1) *Like new AE burgundy beefroll loafers, "Kenwood" model, sz 12D*, handsewn, calfskin, in outstanding condition. Retail for $225. Asking $75>$65>*$55 shipped *CONUS.

 
   

2) *Vineyard Vines fleece vest, size XS*. Slate blue. Like new! Retails for $90. Asking $25>*$20 shipped *CONUS.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump with drops...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Lands' End Stone Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Lands' End Navy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (Could be new)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36-L*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Slant Front Pockets
Right Rear Besom Pocket/Left Flap Pocket w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Brooks Brothers Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 36x34*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 33.5"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
2 Reverse Pleats; 5 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Ralph Lauren Lightweight Red Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25 > $22* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump for something new...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirt - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

************************************************

I know it's off-season, but thought I'd give it a whirl before I stash it until the fall...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12 > $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monocle

*CLAIMED! Thank you! *Very nice USA Huntington 3/2 tweed. Gray with big slubs of color. (if you are seeing green overtones in the first pic, that's not there, something with the camera) Swelled edges and seams. Hook single vent. Unsized but resembles a 39/40R. One tiny pinhole hidden among the threads of color near the left cuff. That's it. No smoke.

Wp2p 21 
Lboc 31
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 25


----------



## jfkemd

*Price drop*



jfkemd said:


> Whitehall Plain Toe Bluchers
> 10.5B/AA
> I'm a 9D and tried these on. I suspect this would fit well on someone with 9.5D feet
> Made in England
> Scotch grain brown leather uppers are in very good condition.
> light pen marks noted on the right side of the right foot. This is hardly noticeable.
> The soles are still in great shape although the heels may need some attention.
> The pictures speak for themselves.
> *$45>>$30 shipped CONUS*
> PM if with questions.
> Try clicking on the link below for more pictures.
> Do let me know if the link does not work.


pg: 1013


----------



## Duvel

Somebody got a great jacket, monocle! I'd have grabbed that if it were a 42R. Gotta love a 3/2 tweed with hook vent!


----------



## JackFlash

Duvel said:


> Somebody got a great jacket, monocle! Gotta love a 3/2 tweed with hook vent!


Can't believe I missed out on this one; exactly my size!


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> And sometimes it's a competition.


One I am quite prepared to lose.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cape Madras Patchwork Seersucker Shorts, flat front, size 40 asking $15 shipped
by https://www.flickr.com/people//, on Flickr
by https://www.flickr.com/people//, on Flickr
by s, on Flickr

Lands End Madras (?) shirt, made in India, short sleeves, XL 17-17.5, 27" chest, asking $12 shipped
by j, on Flickr

"Madraleigh" Madras shirt
This is a vintage Madras shirt I thrifted a couple years ago. I bought it as new old stock, it was very stiff and the fabric and colors unmadras-like, however upon washing it instantly softened up and the colors. It's too big for me, and so I haven't worn it much, but I have a feeling the colors will bleed more over time.
Tagged "Large" with long sleeves, third collar button and a locker loop. In some aspects a very nice shirt, but in others kinda crude (the cuffs are unlined, but with square corners, and the buttons are cheap). Despite this, I think it's a wearble shirt in an interesting cool fabric.
asking $25 shipped
by j, on Flickr
by j, on Flickr
by j, on Flickr


----------



## Monocle

Vintage *Paul Stuart *poplin wash and wear trousers in classic khaki. 30x 29. These most likely accompanied a matching jacket, originally; but poplins are quite versatile and utilitarian. Flat front, flap back pocket. Button bar. Unlined. Measure 30 x 29 cuffed. _See all measurements_. (_*Too see more pics (ie profile), just link to my bucket page)*_

Waist 30 (+0) 
Inseam 29 cuffed (+0)
Outseam 40"
Rise 11 
Thigh 11.5"

*$23.00 to USA or offer*

:cool2:


----------



## Spin Evans

Just wanted to give a big recommendation to Popinjay who sent me *three *very wearable ties in addition to the one I purchased!! Thank you so much!


----------



## drlivingston

Public notice: Brooks Brothers (and other trad makers) tie sale coming soon! Everything will be $6 or $7 each.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Count me interested Doc, and thank you Spin, glad you liked the ties!

I've still got a few up including a really beautiful Talbott Best of Class.
15 dollars each. Make an offer for multiples!




Group A

1. Bunce Brothers- 3.45" 52% Silk, 48% Polyester. Some deterioration of some of the emblems. Woven in England. 
2. Robert Talbott for Peer Gordon- 3.25" 50/50 silk wool blend. Some fuzzing as is typical with these types of emblematics. Woven in England 
3. Land's End- 3.6" 100% Silk. No apparent flaws, beautiful colors. Made in USA 
4. Robert Talbott Best of Class- 3.75" "Finest Italian Heavy Madder". No flaws. Made in USA




Group B

1. CLAIMED 
2. CLAIMED
3. Land's End- 3.5" 100% Silk. No flaws, nice vibrant colors. Handsewn in USA 
4. Land's End- 3.25 100% Silk. No flaws. Handsewn in USA




Group C

1. Bert Pulitzer- 3.6" All Silk. No defects. Made in USA 
2. Land's End- 3.75" 100% Silk. No flaws. Made in USA 
3.CLAIMED
4. Briar- 3.20" 100% Silk. Minor discoloration near not, not very noticeable given the pattern. Woven in England


----------



## Steve Smith

*Where do you find the best deal on new Made in USA OCBD's?* *Here.*

Price includes US shipping.

Note that the solid and uni stripe OCBD's are very, very slim. I think they are slimmer than BB ESF.

This is the best deal you will find on made in USA OCBD's. These shirts have no neck labels except for the Garland Shirt Company in the dark check.

The solids and the University Stripe were manufactured by Brooks Brothers in North Carolina, probably for another label.* I am reasonably sure that these are Jack Spade Swenson OCBD shirts based upon the button on the back of the collar, sport shirt sizing, cuff placket button and the stitching on the box pleat. Jack Spade Swensons retail for $188.* The fabric is a premium oxford cloth.

The Dark Plaid has a Garland Shirt Company label which is really just a place-keeper because Garland Shirt Company does not retail shirts. The fabric is full-bodied, like a Thom Browne or BBBF OCBD. I am not sure what label that shirt was made for.

These have Sharpie marks on the area where a neck label would be. The yoke is two layers of fabric there and the ink does not wick to the second (visible) layer. A few of them do not have the button on the back of the collar applied. There is one spare button of each size attached to the shirt.

I'm selling these shirts super cheap and they are off the rack sizes, not custom makes. I am not going to measure shoulder, waist, or length on each of them.

Price: * $22 for one, $40 for two.*

*Measurements are Neck-Sleeve P2P If I put a number inside parentheses then I have that number of them.*

*White*
15-31.5 17
15.5-32.5 19 (1)
15.75-32.5 19
16-34 20 (2)SOLD
18-35.5 23 SOLD
18-36 22.5 (2)
18-36 23

*Blue*
15.5-32.5 18.5
16-33 20SOLD
17-34 21 (2)
17-34.5 21
17.5-35 22.5 (1)

*Blue University Stripe*
15-31.5 17.5
17-34 21
17-34 21.5

*Red University Stripe*
16.5-34 20
17-34 21

*Navy/White/Gray Check*
14.5-33 21
15-32 20.25
17-36 25


----------



## dschmidt13

I have a lot more to post but we'll start with this.

I need to move stuff ASAP, so offer away! worst I can do is politely decline.

Aquascutum ~42R. Silk blend 


Orvis blazer 46R. 



STAPLE Peter Millar Navy blazer 46R w/ BB gold buttons, dual vent. 


BB suit 39R, olive color w/ orange windowpane, single vent


Southwick suit 40R Navy w/ pinstripes, single vent.












Shoes: 

AE Maxfield in great condition 9.5D. 



AE Chester 11AA. 




Florsheim 9.5B ankle boots 






Ties: 
Left to right

Offer, Multiples get discounts! 

KuhlmanSOLD , 5x RT BoC, NWT Burberry London SOLD


Canali (Thick!), EZ, 2x BB


Pants: 

Orvis signature collection corduroys, leather piping, 36.


----------



## jfkemd

*Claimed:*Corbin Blazer made for Baily's of Huntsville, AL
3/2 sack configuration. 
hopsack fabric
patch flap pockets
natural shoulders
very good condition. no holes or flaws noted.
shoulders: 18
armpits: 22
length BOC: 30.25
sleeves: 24.5





Bills M1 Shorts with Forward Pleats
size 34
very good condition. no flaws noted.
no signs of fraying anywhere
$20 shipped CONUS




PM with any questions


----------



## AJB

dschmidt, I've been lurking too much without posting enough and as so can't send you a PM. If you could send me the measurements for the navy pinstripe Southwick, including the pants if you could, I would greatly appreciate it. On another note thank you to everyone who sells here. It is a huge help for someone on a college student budget like myself.

Thanks!


----------



## vpkozel

AJB said:


> dschmidt, I've been lurking too much without posting enough and as so can't send you a PM. If you could send me the measurements for the navy pinstripe Southwick, including the pants if you could, I would greatly appreciate it. On another note thank you to everyone who sells here. It is a huge help for someone on a college student budget like myself.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you go to UNJ-D?


----------



## AJB

I do not, I migrated up north to Pennsylvania for college. I do live about 15 minutes from both there and UNC-CH though with plenty of acquaintances at both so I might as well. Other than that whole degree thing.


----------



## jogowill

AJB said:


> I do not, I migrated up north to Pennsylvania for college. I do live about 15 minutes from both there and UNC-CH though with plenty of acquaintances at both so I might as well. Other than that whole degree thing.


If you don't know yet: Dyer's Custom Tailoring. He is a wizard, and super nice. I happily make the drive from Greensboro for his services. Tell him Jonathan Williams sent you.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

jogowill said:


> If you don't know yet: Dyer's Custom Tailoring. He is a wizard, and super nice. I happily make the drive from Greensboro for his services. Tell him Jonathan Williams sent you.


I'll second that. You do have to wait a while for him, but some things are worth waiting for.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## AJB

Noted on Dyer's. I have been looking for a tailor for some of the more complicated stuff that I can't do myself so I will make sure to pay him a visit soon. Maybe even this weekend. Thank you both for the suggestion.


----------



## gamma68

CLAIMED. THANKS!

BUMP for this Trad staple. This is a really nice suit, folks...



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS "BROOKSEASE" 3/2 SACK GLEN PLAID SUIT*
> Tagged 41R -- please see actual measurements


----------



## Duvel

gamma, I can't tell ya how much I like that. I would be all over it if the jacket were just slightly bigger. I'm usually a 42R. I have a feeling the jacket might be just a little snug on me.


----------



## WillBarrett

Beautiful suit - if the pants were smaller...


----------



## maximar

*Want to buy*

I'm looking for Allen Edmonds Bradley in black calf or shell on 9.5e or 9ee.
Please PM if you have or know where I can get them. Thanks!


----------



## FiscalDean

If only that suit was a short. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JackFlash

*(10.5 D) Brooks Brothers Peal and Co Burgundy PTBs **w/Dainite Soles **made by in England by Crockett and Jones [$150 shipped CONUS]*
Calf not shell cordovan. Shoe trees not included. Very good condition. Note small imperfection indicated by pencil. Please see *more detailed pictures*.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> Vintage Wakmann Tank Watch
> Up for grabs. This is a nice vintage watch for anyone who is beginning a collection or simply would want a nice dress watch.
> From what I've read Wakmann is a defunct Swiss watch company who used to be linked or was a subsidiary of Breitling and Gigandet.
> Breitling as we all know continues to produce high end watches. Gigandet in it's heyday produced chronographs.
> The case on this watch is in excellent condition. It has signs of normal wear. I did not see any dings.
> The case is likely gold plated. The case back is stainless steel. I did not pop open the back hence I can't attest to the innards.
> I've had it running for almost 24 hours and it has kept up quite well with the house clock.
> The crystal is without any big scratches and appears original. The dial also appears to be original with some patina most noticeable at the 4 o'clock area.
> The lugs take a 16mm band.
> *This is yours for $65>>$60>>$55 or your best offer shipped CONUS.*
> The band in the picture is not included.
> PM with any questions. For those of you who know more about Wakmann, please feel free to chime in.


----------



## CMDC

3/2 Sack Navy Flannel Blazer by Peter's of Chagrin Falls
Not quite flannel but heavier than a worsted.
2 patch pockets.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26.5

$45 conus



















Bills M2 original twill khakis
Minimal wear
Flat front, no cuff
38 x 30

$34 conus



















Grail time--Brooks Brothers green uni-stripe must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
Made in USA
15.5 x 32

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers fun ocbd
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue glenplaid w/yellow sport shirt
16.5 x 32

$22 conus



















John Comfort for Harrod's tie
Made in England
3.5" width

$18 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> Grail time--Brooks Brothers green uni-stripe must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
> Made in USA
> 15.5 x 32
> 
> $22 conus


Curse you! 33 sleeve, and that would be MINE!!!


----------



## ATL

Brooks Brothers slim fit 14.5-32! 
Button down collar.

$40 shipped










Brooks Brothers EXTRA SLIM FIT! 15.5-32! Supima Cotton!

$40 shipped










Both are non-iron made in Malaysia ....


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Russell Moccasin Co. Premier African Sports Chukka boots. Size 10 D. Asking $95 shipped CONUS






*


----------



## adoucett

*Brooks Brothers Shirts

Discounts on multiples! Prices include USPS Priority CONUS.

1) White Pinpoint Buttondown collar dress shirt -- 15.5-33
*Brooksease model (Non-Iron)
Like-New Condition.
Asking $22

P2P=24"
Sleeve=24"
Collar=15.5"
Length=34"










2) *Classic **blue OCBD - Made in USA --Size 16-33*
*Very good* condition. Asking $24

P2P=26"
Sleeve=24"
Collar=16"
Length=33"



















3) *Blue University Stripe Oxford - Made in USA -- 16.5-3
LIKE NEW Condition
Asking $28
*P2P=26"
Sleeve=24"
Collar=16.5"
Length=34"



















4) *Spread Collar Dress Shirt --Made in USA - 17-35*
Side pleated. French Cuffs. Front Pocket
Very Good Condition
*Asking $24*

P2P=26.5"
Collar=17"
Length=34.5"


















(*Cuff links sadly not included)


----------



## preppy4ever

I received my pair of Nantucket Reds from Tweedydon, once again awesome condition and quick shipping. 

Preppy4ever


----------



## jkidd41011

Any 9.5 guys looking for longwings? I've had a run on them lately and although my size they aren't quite my style.


Florsheim Royal Imperial in black w/ suicide heel 9.5D
Florsheim Imperial in Walnut w/ suicide heel 9.5C
Johnston & Murphy (US Made) in black 9.5D
British Walkers in walnut 9.5D

The uppers in all these are very nice and all have nice thick soles.

PM me if any of these are of interest.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Here's a nice shirt for the bigger guy...
> 
> Gitman Brothers pink gingham button down sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged XL Tall
> Measures 17 x 38.5
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis button down sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart navy repp w/ New York theme
> 3.75" width
> Made in USA
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry button down sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Size L
> Measures 17 x 36
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Braces
> Made in England
> $17 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC;1571293
Southwick 3/2 sack for Adler's of DC. Charcoal w/khaki windowpane. I'm 50/50 as to whether this is an orphan or not. Either way said:


> https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o756/cmdc1972/adl8_zpsb5905a7d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilditch and Key spread collar, French cuff shirt
> Made in England
> 17 x 34
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Samuelsohn navy flannel blazer
> 2 button, darted
> Made in Canada
> Fully lined, single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.75
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgetown University Shop tie 3.5" width, brownish olive
> Arthur Adler Ancient Madder tie 3.25" width
> $12 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Viyella fun shirt
> This is not the traditional Viyella cotton/wool fabric but is 100% cotton and just like the Brooks Bros and other fun shirt models
> Made in USA
> 15 x 33
> Size M
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## ballmouse

*Size 9D Black Tassel Loafer from Barrie Ltd. Booters*

I think these were made by Alden? Not in great condition, but usable and I'm including the shoe trees. *$25 with free shipping in CONUS.*










*
Size 9D Beefroll Loafers from Bass. Made in USA.

*Also not in great condition, but usable and I'm including the shoe trees. *$25 with free shipping in CONUS.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm interested in finding an olive surcingle belt in a size 33 or 34. Let me know if anyone has one available.


----------



## sskim3

Drops.... 


sskim3 said:


> I realized I would never wear these bow ties. Two NWT J Press Bow Ties Made in UK.
> 
> 1. Madras Glen Plaid Navy/White Bow Tie - 100% Cotton -- Asking $20 shipped CONUS
> 2. Seersucker Stripe Olive/Gray/White Bow Tie - 100% Silk -- Asking $20 shipped CONUS
> 
> Buy both for $35 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

Reload.

Price includes US shipping.

Note that the solid and uni stripe OCBD's are very, very slim. I think they are slimmer than BB ESF.

This is the best deal you will find on made in USA OCBD's. These shirts have no neck labels except for the Garland Shirt Company in the dark check.

The solids and the University Stripe were manufactured by Brooks Brothers in North Carolina, probably for another label.* I am reasonably sure that these are Jack Spade Swenson OCBD shirts based upon the button on the back of the collar, sport shirt sizing, cuff placket button and the stitching on the box pleat. Jack Spade Swensons retail for $188.* The fabric is a premium oxford cloth.

The Dark Plaid has a Garland Shirt Company label which is really just a place-keeper. The fabric is full-bodied, like a Thom Browne or BBBF OCBD. I am not sure what label that shirt was made for.

These have Sharpie marks on the area where a neck label would be. The yoke is two layers of fabric there and the ink does not wick to the second (visible) layer. A few (10%) of them have the button on the back of the collar sewn on too high, not visible when worn but would mess up the collar if buttoned. There is one spare button of each size attached to the shirt.

I'm selling these shirts super cheap and they are off the rack sizes, not custom makes. I am not going to measure shoulder, waist, or length on each of them.

Price: * $22 for one, $40 for two, $58 for three.*

*Measurements are Neck-Sleeve P2P If I put a number inside parentheses then I have that number of them.*

*White*
15-31.5 17
15.5-32.5 19 (SOLD)
15.75-32.5 19SOLD
16-34 20 (2)SOLD
18-35.5 23 
18-36 22.5 (2)
18-36 23

*Blue*
15.5-32.5 18.5SOLD
16-33 20SOLD
17-34 21 (2)
17-34.5 21
17.5-35 22.5 (2)

*Blue University Stripe*
15-31.5 17.5
17-34 21
17-34 21.5

*Red University Stripe*
16.5-34 20
17-34 21

*Navy/White/Gray Check*
14.5-33 21
15-32 20.25
17-36 25


----------



## wacolo

*Drops*

$25--->$22 Scott Barber Sportshirt Large A fine shirt from Scott Barber. Buttondown, barrel cuffs and sized as a large. The color is a dusty red with a windowpane of tan, white and light blue. Clean with no holes or stains. The measurements are......
Chest 24
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve 25.5

https://postimg.org/image/u8ieijbzn/

$25---$22 Brooks Brothers Hudson Chinos 35x33 These are clean all over. Flat front and plain bottom. Please see the closeups for the accurate color.
Waist 35.5
Inseam 33
Outseam from Top of Waistband 44

https://postimg.org/image/44139exdf/ https://postimg.org/image/3pzr9td9v/

$20--->$18 each shipped or $30 for both Ike Behar Dress Shirts 15.5/32 I was going to keep these for myself, but they come up just a bit short in the sleeves. I am typically a 15.5/33 so I would reccomend these for a 32 sleeve. These are the Made in Peru variety and they are identical mini-checks. One in pink and the other light blue. Both have spread collars and barrel cuffs and both are in great condition.
Chest 22.5
Neck 15.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 22.25

https://postimg.org/image/spmi6nbzn/

$85--->$75 shipped CONUS Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwings 8 C/A Very clean overall with a lovely patina. The insoles, soles and heels are all in very good condition. Tagged as an 8C. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/9fcs2i8vn/ https://postimg.org/image/tiweek0vn/ https://postimg.org/image/87yuaair7/ https://postimg.org/image/kdo1koxgz/ 

$20--->18 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$23---$20 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/

$20---$18 Tom James Dress Shirt 16/34 A great shirt, probably made by Kenneth Gordon. Basically a Royal Oxford with a stripe. Spread collar and plain cuffs. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder 24
https://postimg.org/image/f0zm2ee0j/ https://postimg.org/image/6k03rh9bn/

$32--->$28 Gray and White Seersucker Sport Coat 48L Probably made by Hardwick. 3/2, Sack, Single Vent.
Chest 25
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 33
Sleeve from Shoulder 25 +1
https://postimg.org/image/96cazroxf/ https://postimg.org/image/muwwf5a7n/ https://postimg.org/image/8xeq9uc4z/

$30--->$27 Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn 40R A fine medium weight tweed from Paul Stuart. Probably 100% wool but it is not tagged. The fabric is a Gray Herringbone with stripes of red and blue. The coat is darted, fully lined, has swelled edges, 2 Buttons and a center vent. Overall in terrific shape with no holes or stains. Tagged as a 40R but please note these measurements.....
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 23 + 1.5
Length BOC 30
https://postimg.org/image/4et8d25pv/ https://postimg.org/image/585u5obqr/ https://postimg.org/image/jz0m3lfub/ https://postimg.org/image/3qkdu4703/

$18--->$15 PRL Reds 36x30 Not new, but in very good shape. No holes or stains. They measure Waist - 36, Inseam - 30.5, Outseam Top of Waistband 41.5
https://postimg.org/image/qbb5zotir/ https://postimg.org/image/t44djptv7/

$18--->$15 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Don't let fall sneak up on you. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$24--->$21 Red and White Batik Pants 34x29 GTH in red and white. Sturdy cotton batik with a flat front and plain bottom. The only tag reads Contemporary Design. No Stains or holes. Waist 34.5, Inseam 29.75, Outseam 40.75
https://postimg.org/image/f2sdy5qb7/ https://postimg.org/image/dp0r2ur1v/ https://postimg.org/image/a2uxq7koj/

$24--->$21 Huntington Sack Sport Coat 38S 3/2, Sack, patch pockets and a hook vent. The coat is fully lined, made in the USA and in great shape with no holes or stains. I am guessing the fabric is 100% silk, but it is not stated. It is tagged as a 38S but all of you 40S fellows take a look at the measurements below as they make work for you.
Chest 21
Shoulder 18
+1
Length BOC 29 
https://postimg.org/image/qx4q9jdyr/ https://postimg.org/image/x9jvjdh0z/

$18--->$16 Corbin Seersucker pants 36x31 Flat front and plain bottom. Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/4eg860lwz/ https://postimg.org/image/42yrt95gz/
Waist 36 +.75"
Outseam top of waistband 41
Inseam 31 +1"


----------



## roman totale XVII

Damn, those batik pants still aren't my size.


----------



## ATL

These are on ebay, but I'll sell to forum members for the opening bid plus a small shipping charge.

42 L Brooks Brothers Madison Blazer. LP wool. $77.










Measurements: 

P2p: 22 1/2
Waist: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 3/4

38 Short BB Country blazer. $67.










Measurements: 

P2p: 19 3/4
Waist: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: slightly less than 29 1/4


----------



## Odradek

Thanks to Tweedy Don for a very quick trans-Atlantic shipment of this excellent jacket.

He had described it as a "vintage gem" and he was right. It's in perfect condition. In fact it looks almost new, and the fit is spot on.

Thanks.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Just wanted to say thanks to Wacolo for the sweet Madras SC I received last week. It's exactly as described, maybe better, and as someone who is just starting out in the trad, I especially appreciated the free gift you wrapped up inside the coat. (An authentic Scottish wool tartan necktie in NWOT condition, for those that are wondering) Thanks again Cole!


----------



## Topsider

Brand new, never been worn espadrilles from espadrillestore.com in *ivory with ivory stitching*, as shown here:
https://www.espadrillestore.com/en/...color/flat-canvas-ivory-white-espadrilles-men

*Size 10.* I was told that these run large, so I sized down (I usually wear a 10.5). They fit like a 10, however. My loss is your gain.

Retail is $36.50 shipped from espadrillestore.com. You can have these for nearly half that. *$20 shipped, in CONUS.

*


----------



## Topsider

*Southwick Tweed Jacket

**Brown herringbone with windowpane overplaid. 2B w/darts. Patch pockets. Center vent. No issues. 
No size tag. Overall length=32 in. Pit-pit=20 in. Sleeve=31 in.
Made in U.S.A.**

$30 shipped, in CONUS.

*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. You can't beat this deal on a quality cummerbund.

*New Brooks Brothers Makers Cummerbunds.* The Black and the Burgundy are English woven silk. The Dark Gray is wool. All are made in USA. Retail is $95.

*$28*

Sizes available:
Black Small-Medium 
Gray Small-Medium 
Black Large-Extra Large
Black 346 Large-Extra Large (ext to 53 inches) $25
Burgundy Large-Extra Large (extends to 53 inches)


----------



## Hitch

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Wacolo for the sweet Madras SC I received last week. It's exactly as described, maybe better, and as someone who is just starting out in the trad, I especially appreciated the free gift you wrapped up inside the coat. (An authentic Scottish wool tartan necktie in NWOT condition, for those that are wondering) Thanks again Cole!


You are a a little shorter than I had imagined.


----------



## Monocle

Odradek said:


> Thanks to Tweedy Don for a very quick trans-Atlantic shipment of this excellent jacket.
> 
> He had described it as a "vintage gem" and he was right. It's in perfect condition. In fact it looks almost new, and the fit is spot on.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Well, that takes the mustard.

Sent from the deck of the "Spyglass II"


----------



## TweedyDon

^^

I'm heading out of town--back on Monday, and will answer PMs then!


----------



## wacolo

Hitch said:


> You are a a little shorter than I had imagined.


+1 I am glad it has found a good home!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

wacolo said:


> +1 I am glad it has found a good home!


She's my pride and joy, and at least a 37 or 38 (in height) so at 2.5 years, she's on track to be taller than me. She was coming down from the kids pool party high when I opened the box, she really liked what was inside and put it on and started running around like crazy, that was the least blurry shot I could find.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

All prices include shipping CONUS.

*Ties*
Dion Canada - $10








[URL="https://i.imgur.com/t7oUhe3.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/t7oUhe3.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/co00QuG.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/co00QuG.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/QPqemyh.jpg

[URL="https://i.imgur.com/co00QuG.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/co00QuG.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

PRL Regimental Stripe - $15
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/k74nDQU.jpg









RBT Swirls - $15

























RBT - $7

















PRL Green Wool - $15


----------



## ThePopinjay

43L Huntington Poplin Suit with unhemmed trousers. *Asking $35 shipped CONUS*.

Still has inspection tags in the pocket and even 'complimentary buttons' in an envelope. Two button cuffs, 3/2 roll, sack front, true hooked vent, partially lined, yada yada yada





I have some errands to run but whenever I get back I'll get the measurements up, just wanted to put this up for everyone's consideration in the meantime.


----------



## shadoman

Thanks to TweedyDon for a pair of beautiful Smith's jackets !!!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Heads up for our larger trads!

I'm on the east coast helping out a friend as he packs up to move decades worth of everything. Just saw a bunch of SC's, Blazers, and Overcoats - BB, Burberry, Old JAB... this stuff is vintage trad.

I will try to get this stuff up by Saturday... hope to sell all, or most of it by next Monday, as I leave on Tuesday.

Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Duvel

Many thanks to TweedyDon for the excellent PRL sport shirts!


----------



## sbdivemaster

OK gentlemen, here is the preliminary report:

Almost all of this is in the 46-52R range, 40+ waist...

I'm trying to gauge interest before I get to all the inspecting, measuring, pics, etc. Also, I have to move these quick, as I will be leaving next Tuesday, so can't really ship anything past Monday, maybe Tuesday morning...

*OVERCOATS*

Burberry Tan Trench (this will need some cleaning)
DAKS Navy Heavy Wool

*SC's*

Orvis Cream 3/2 w/darts, no content tag, but I think it's linen, 52R (New w/buttons in the pocket)
Current Lands' End Black/Grey Herringbone, 3/2 w/ darts, 50% wool/50% lambswool, 48R
JAB (I think it's more recent) Black/White Seersucker 3-btn w/darts, 50R

*BLAZERS*

BrooksEase Navy 3/2 sack, Piana wool, USA 46R, BB gold buttons
BrooksEase Navy 3/2 sack, wool, USA 50R, BB gold buttons
BrooksEase Navy 2-btn w/ Darts, wool, USA 50R

*SUITS*

BrooksEase Navy 3/2 sack, flat front w/ cuffs, wool, USA 50R

*PANTS* (For now, let's say they are around 42"; true measurements tomorrow/Saturday)

LLB pale, pale pink chinos, flat front, 
LE Grey Chinos, heavy cotton twill, 2x reverse pleats, USA, 42L
LE Grey wool pants, flat front, USA, 42L
BB Tan wool pants, 2x reverse pleats, USA, 44R

*BLACK TIE*

Palm Beach Shawl lapel, jacket only, USA 48L
BrooksEase, notch lapel, w/waist coat, flat front, USA 50R
Huntington notch lapel, w/cummerbund, USA 48R

*BEST FOR LAST*

J Press Heavy felted tails coat, with vest (maybe pants, but you'll have to see pics...) The best part... MADE IN 1931!!

Bespoke Tails w/pants, label says:

MYNAR
229 S. 11th St. Philadelphia.
September 12, 1928

Both of these tails rigs were made for my friend's father-in-law, so they should measure more in the 42-44 range. These don't have zippers - they have button flys!

Let me know what you might be interested in... I'll start with pics and measurements tomorrow; pics may not be abundant, but ask for details if you are interested.


----------



## drlivingston

I would be interested in the details of the Burberry trench.


----------



## gamma68

sbdivemaster said:


> *BEST FOR LAST*
> 
> J Press Heavy felted tails coat, with vest (maybe pants, but you'll have to see pics...) The best part... MADE IN 1931!!
> 
> Bespoke Tails w/pants, label says:
> 
> MYNAR
> 229 S. 11th St. Philadelphia.
> September 12, 1928
> 
> Both of these tails rigs were made for my friend's father-in-law, so they should measure more in the 42-44 range. These don't have zippers - they have button flys!
> 
> Let me know what you might be interested in... I'll start with pics and measurements tomorrow; pics may not be abundant, but ask for details if you are interested.


Even if not my size, I'd LOVE to see detailed pics of this.


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming soon....

LE pincord pants in 33x30 tailored
Harvard Co-op grey trousers for a skinny trad
some colorful J. Crew broken-in chinos..


----------



## Topsider

The espadrilles are *SOLD*.



Topsider said:


> Brand new, never been worn espadrilles from espadrillestore.com in *ivory with ivory stitching*, as shown here:
> https://www.espadrillestore.com/en/...color/flat-canvas-ivory-white-espadrilles-men
> 
> *Size 10.* I was told that these run large, so I sized down (I usually wear a 10.5). They fit like a 10, however. My loss is your gain.
> 
> Retail is $36.50 shipped from espadrillestore.com. You can have these for nearly half that. *$20 shipped, in CONUS.
> 
> *


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Brooks Brothers Stripe OCBD Size Lg Sold
Condition 9.5 out of 10. I've worn the shirt once.

















Thx


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I would definitely be glad to participate in this. I go to estate sales and thrift stores EVERYDAY and have been for a while. So, I have 300 plus pairs of shoes, dozens and dozens of shirts, loads of ties, shirts, polos, dozens of suits and more to sell and trade. 

I would also love to find more for myself. I'm a 50L. 18/36 shirt, 40-42 waist 32-33 inseam. XXL OR XXL tall. 11.5 (11.5C if possible) shoe. 

Ill post some of my best finds if I'm permitted as a new member.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Vintage Tails Rigs*

*For their age, these are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. Due to age, the linings might need a little work; some of the acetate is disintegrating*

*Bespoke Evening Tails*

Here are the tails that I mentioned; I was off on the sizing, as these seem to be somewhere in the 38L range

Label says:

MYNAR
229 S. 11th St. Philadelphia.
September 12, 1928


Click pics for larger view.

  
 

*VG Condition*; Outside looks great, inside might need some work - not too bad though.
Forgot to take a pick of the back, but this jacket has a hook vent!

Jacket:
*TAGGED: ??*
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 20"
Waist: 19"
BOC: 41"
Sleeve: 26.5" +0.5"

Pants:
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 33.5" +1"
Outseam: 41.5"
Leg Opening: 9.5"
*PRICE: MAKE OFFER*

*EDIT:* There are 6 different waistcoats that I need to take pics of, 4 white pique, and two black silk. I'll get pics up soon...

*****************************************
J. Press Afternoon Tails


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  

*VG Condition*; Outside looks great, inside might need some work - not too bad though.
Got a pic of the back, - includes the signature hook vent!

The fabric is a heavy flannel wool - like a grey or navy flannel blazer would be made from.

Jacket:
*TAGGED: ??*
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20"
Waist: 19.5"
BOC: 41"
Sleeve: 26" +.5"

Vest:
P2P: 19"

I originally thought the pants were missing, but after finding the Press label in the pants, I realized that these were a set.

Pants:
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 33"
Inseam: 31.5" +1"
Outseam: 44"
Leg Opening: 9.5"

*PRICE: MAKE OFFER*

I apologize that my pics and descriptions are below my usual standard. I'm trying to help a friend pack up a 100 year old, upstate NY house, with 3 generations worth of possessions... not enough sleep, too much booze. LOL

BTW, we're also having a big estate sale (furniture, books, tools, collectables, etc...). So, anyone in the *Albany, NY* area hit me up with a PM if you'd like the address to come check it out.

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I'm still new to this. But, I found a gorgeous Ravazzollo blue windowpane suit. Probably not normally thought of a Trad. It is a sack suit (assuming sack suit means no darts and center vent). It has minimal padding for a natural shoulder. It's 46L. I can provide measurements if anyone is interested.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> I'm still new to this. But, I found a gorgeous Ravazzollo blue windowpane suit. Probably not normally thought of a Trad. It is a sack suit (assuming sack suit means *no darts* and center vent). It has minimal padding for a natural shoulder. It's 46L. I can provide measurements if anyone is interested.


Definitely darted, so not a sack, but I'm interested in measurements anyway . . .


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$55 To Boot New York 10.5D A fantastic semi-brogue in tan nubuck. These are not marked, but were made in England. I am guessing from the internal markings and nail pattern that Loake was the manufacturer. A few bumps but nothing major. The soles and heels have lots of life still in them. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/jboh3akqb/ https://postimg.org/image/pqnhzyrg3/ https://postimg.org/image/6zlkpswvn/

$55 Allen Edmonds McAllister 10.5B Tan Suede and in fine shape. The soles and heels have some wear but nothing major. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/hq97bhaib/ https://postimg.org/image/504yye2k3/ https://postimg.org/image/r3571uovn/

$50 Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers USA Shirts 16/34 Slim Fit One Blue OCBD, one White OCBD and one Blue Pinpoint. The white OCBD is tagged as a slim. The other two have been taken in at the sides. Overall they are in fine shape. No stains and the cuffs and collars are not threadbare. There is a small ding on the collar of the blue ocbd which I have shown in the last pic. That is the worst of it though. Here are the measurements.
Blue OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Waist 22

White OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24
Waist 22

Blue Pinpoint
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25
Waist 22

https://postimg.org/image/si26cu0kz/ https://postimg.org/image/cdfrjlx83/ https://postimg.org/image/mkyaw0jg3/ https://postimg.org/image/68o96a54j/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Definitely darted, so not a sack, but I'm interested in measurements anyway . . .


WHOOPS! I guess I missed the darts! It's wool and 14% mohair.

JACKET:

CHEST (measured armpit to armpit across the chest with jacket buttoned and laid flat): 25"

LENGTH (measured on back from bottom of COLLAR TO HEM): 33.5"

SLEEVE: from shoulder seam to end of cuff: 25.5"

TROUSERS:

WAIST: approximately 41.5" with .5 extra fabric

INSEAM: 33" with cuffs and 1 inch extra

i have it on ebay, but would be glad to sell it to someone on here -- and for less!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Does anyone still wear Double breasted? I found an amazing Vintage Hyde Park DB glen plaid suit with peak lapels. Old school sturdy construction -- but not a lot of padding. It has no size but measures as a 40L. The pants are small at 30-31 inch waist, but they have 2-3 inches extra fabric to expand the waist.



















The color is a little off in these pictures. It's really a more golden/brown glen plaid. The pictures make it look more grey.

When I saw it I wasn't sure what to do with it, but it was so handsome, I had to buy it! WAY TOO small for me.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$28 Aquascutum Popover Medium Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon. Clean and in great shape. White and blue pinpoint with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 11
https://postimg.org/image/hp3uvsy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/4v5t2gkmr/

$28 Lacoste Buttondown 44 Pale Blue with a slight darker check over the top. No holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/8q97513sj/ https://postimg.org/image/l7fus6yyb/

$28 Brooks Brothers Linen Shirt Large This shirt could be NWOT. The loop for the price tag is still attached, but I do not know for sure. Navy blue in Irish Linen. As clean as can be.
Neck 17.5
Chest 26
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/7iv9ctdo3/ https://postimg.org/image/wsq0zwkfn/

$28 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/


----------



## AshScache

Nobleprofessor said:


> Does anyone still wear Double breasted? I found an amazing Vintage Hyde Park DB glen plaid suit with peak lapels. Old school sturdy construction -- but not a lot of padding. It has no size but measures as a 40L. The pants are small at 30-31 inch waist, but they have 2-3 inches extra fabric to expand the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a little off in these pictures. It's really a more golden/brown glen plaid. The pictures make it look more grey.
> 
> When I saw it I wasn't sure what to do with it, but it was so handsome, I had to buy it! WAY TOO small for me.


I would love a double breasted suit in 48R. Just one, navy or grey striped. I fantasize that I'll look as good as Leo McGarry (John Spencer) from the west wing.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobleprofessor

AshScache said:


> I would love a double breasted suit in 48R. Just one, navy or grey striped. I fantasize that I'll look as good as Leo McGarry (John Spencer) from the west wing.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have some of your WTB -- possibly the shoes and probably the BB and H. Freeman suits. I'll look and Pm you.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

All are either Brooks Brothers labeled or manufactured by Brooks Brothers.

Club Monaco Navy White Check Cutaway XS measures *14.5-31 P2P 18*. $30


Club Monaco Blue White Stripe Cutaway, 14.5-32 P2P 18.5. $30


Southwick for Todd Snyder Blue Pinpoint. 15-34.5 P2P 20.5. $30


Southwick for Todd Snyder Blue Pinpoint Contrast Collar. Faint Mill Flaw around arm. Tiny Mill Flaw on front. 15.5-35 P2P 21. $26


Southwick for Todd Snyder Blue Pinpoint. 15.5-36 P2P 22. $30


Brooks Brothers Country Club White Blue Yellow Stripe Egyptian Cotton Button Down. Retail $168. Medium Regular measures 15.5-36.5 P2P 23.5. $30


Navy White Stripe Flags & Flowers Performance Polo Pique Cotton. Large P2P 23. $28.


Club Monaco Pink End on End Spread Collar 16.5-36 P2P 21.5. $28.


----------



## style417

AshScache said:


> I would love a double breasted suit in 48R. Just one, navy or grey striped. I fantasize that I'll look as good as Leo McGarry (John Spencer) from the west wing.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'd look for one in 48R also; I miss my old Chester Barrie flannel chalk stripe double breasted suit.


----------



## Dmontez

Gentlemen, it has come to my attention that I am lacking in my evening wear. I am searching for a dinner jacket in the 46r range. Peaked or shawl lapels in midnight or black. Not interested in notched lapels. Pm me if you have something that fits the bill.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> Gentlemen, it has come to my attention that I am lacking in my evening wear. I am searching for a dinner jacket in the 46r range. Peaked or shawl lapels in midnight or black. Not interested in notched lapels. Pm me if you have something that fits the bill.


I thought that I was going to make you happy, but, alas, my memory failed me. I have a gorgeous double breasted peak lapel Brioni black DJ... Unfortunately, it is a 52 (US size). Just a tad too big.


----------



## Trad-ish

Nobleprofessor said:


> WHOOPS! I guess I missed the darts! It's wool and 14% mohair.
> 
> JACKET:
> 
> CHEST (measured armpit to armpit across the chest with jacket buttoned and laid flat): 25"
> 
> LENGTH (measured on back from bottom of COLLAR TO HEM): 33.5"
> 
> SLEEVE: from shoulder seam to end of cuff: 25.5"
> 
> TROUSERS:
> 
> WAIST: approximately 41.5" with .5 extra fabric
> 
> INSEAM: 33" with cuffs and 1 inch extra
> 
> i have it on ebay, but would be glad to sell it to someone on here -- and for less!


I'm interested. I'm not seeing a link to the auction.


----------



## Dmontez

Thank you, Doc but ATL has already made me very happy with this beaut!



drlivingston said:


> I thought that I was going to make you happy, but, alas, my memory failed me. I have a gorgeous double breasted peak lapel Brioni black DJ... Unfortunately, it is a 52 (US size). Just a tad too big.


----------



## Watchman

Hello Gentlemen,

I don't know how "Trad" they are, but I have a beautiful pair of Brown Cordovan Strands in a 10E with low miles on them for sale over in the Sales Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-by-Allen-Edmonds-10E-(MINT)-380-10-shipping

Please let me know if you might be interested and we can work out a deal. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reuben

Trad-ish said:


> I'm interested. I'm not seeing a link to the auction.


He might be suggesting you PM him and avoid eBay altogether.



Dmontez said:


> Thank you, Doc but ATL has already made me very happy with this beaut!


It's a beauty, but, well, it appears to be just a jacket with no pants . . .


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> It's a beauty, but, well, it appears to be just a jacket with no pants . . .


Isn't that what blackwatch is for?


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> Isn't that what blackwatch is for?


That's the answer I was hoping to hear!


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> Thank you, Doc but ATL has already made me very happy with this beaut!


You did well!! Pair it with some mild GTH slacks, sit back and feed off of the envy.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Good idea Reuben! Actually, the reason I didn't post a link to the suit was that I didn't know I was allowed to do that. Am I?


----------



## Odradek

Nobleprofessor said:


> Does anyone still wear Double breasted? I found an amazing Vintage Hyde Park DB glen plaid suit with peak lapels. Old school sturdy construction -- but not a lot of padding. It has no size but measures as a 40L. The pants are small at 30-31 inch waist, but they have 2-3 inches extra fabric to expand the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a little off in these pictures. It's really a more golden/brown glen plaid. The pictures make it look more grey.
> 
> When I saw it I wasn't sure what to do with it, but it was so handsome, I had to buy it! WAY TOO small for me.


Wow, I'd love it, but I'm a 40S, not long.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Brooks Brothers embossed calfskin dress belt, size 34, in excellent condition. Made in USA. It has been buckled, but not often--I rarely see belts with such little memory in my usual haunts. You have to buy brand new to get any better than this, and it will cost a lot more than the $25 CONUS I am asking.





Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece polo shirt in size large. No rips, stains, tears, odors or other issues. Laid flat, this shirt measures 23 inches from armpit to armpit and 29 inches from bottom of collar to hem in back. $20 CONUS.



Brooks Brothers polo shirt, mint condition, as if never worn. Size medium. Photos speak for themselves. This shirt measures 21.25 inches from armpit to armpit and 28 inches in length from bottom of collar to hem in back. $20 CONUS





Lacoste polo shirt, size 5. Flawless. This appears to be a youth size. Measures 23 inches from armpit to armpit and 22.5 inches from bottom of collar to hem in back. $15 CONUS





A Turnbull and Asser button-down shirt in Sea Island cotton. Excellent condition, indistinguishable from new. There is no size tag--I suspect this shirt was custom made. It is generously cut. Hand measurements reveal a 17.5 inch collar, 35.5 inch sleeve, 31 inches from armpit to armpit and 36.5 inches from bottom of collar to hem in back. Just CLAIMED





A Brooks Brothers must-iron button down shirt in pinpoint. Slim fit and flawless. 17.5 x 34. $20 CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Great casual loafers by Allen Edmonds*

These Holton models have some wear to soles, but nothing serious--looks worse than it is. Soles are still plenty thick with lots of life left. Uppers are perfect. Size 11 D. These are ultra comfortable and the price is right at just $25 CONUS.


----------



## Topsider

*Southwick Tweed Jacket

**Brown herringbone with windowpane overplaid. 2B w/darts. Patch pockets. Center vent. Excellent condition. The only issue is a small (approx. 1/8") moth hole UNDER the collar in the back (I just found that, hence the $5 price drop). It is completely covered by the collar, and cannot be seen when the jacket is worn.

No size tag. Overall length=32 in. Pit-pit=20 in. Shoulder-shoulder=18 in. Sleeve=31 in.
Made in U.S.A.**

SOLD $30 ---> $25 shipped, in CONUS.

*


----------



## tonyanthony1970

HP Sweater Vest XL NWOT



























*Ties*
1. Dion Canada - $8 LNWOT



























2. Liberty London Paisly $6




3. Grey Knit w/o blade $5
Material: Very soft cotton







4, Vintage Polo Brown $10

















4. David Donahue $7 LNWOT

















RBT Repp Skinny $6

















Ted Baker Candy Stripe $15


















BB Ovals - $7


















BB Orange - $10

















Andrews Malino - $6


----------



## CMDC

2 beautiful pairs of trousers plus 4 nice Brooks Brothers shirts for this weekend...

Zanella chocolate brown wool trousers--Like New Condition
1 Reverse pleat, cuffed

36 waist: 33.5 inseam

Made in Italy

$36 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren light khaki wool trousers
2 forward pleat, cuffed

36 waist; 31 inseam

Made in Italy

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers cut away collar dress shirt
Like new condition
Made in USA

17 x 33

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue w/ salmon and white button down dress shirt
17 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers multi green button down long sleeve sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Irish Linen long sleeve button down sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus


----------



## Duvel

Love the blue/salmon and the multi green. I'd grab those if they were my size.


----------



## ThePopinjay

*15 dollars each, unless otherwise noted. 
*Make me an offer on multiples!




Group A

1. Bunce Brothers- 3.45" 52% Silk, 48% Polyester. Some deterioration of some of the emblems. Woven in England. 
2. Robert Talbott for Peer Gordon- 3.25" 50/50 silk wool blend. Some fuzzing as is typical with these types of emblematics. Woven in England - *$20
*3. Land's End- 3.6" 100% Silk. No apparent flaws, beautiful colors. Made in USA 
4. Robert Talbott Best of Class- 3.75" "Finest Italian Heavy Madder". No flaws. Made in USA -* $20*

Group B- CLAIMED




Group C

1. Bert Pulitzer- 3.6" All Silk. No defects. Made in USA 
2. Land's End- 3.75" 100% Silk. No flaws. Made in USA 
3.CLAIMED
4. Briar- 3.20" 100% Silk. Minor discoloration near not, not very noticeable given the pattern. Woven in England




Group D

1. Robert Talbott for Don Nash Ltd. 4" All Silk Repp
2. Unmarked Repp for Bunce Brothers of Cleveland 4" All Silk
3. Hathaway Foulard 3.75" All Silk




Group E

1. Adam's Row. My personal favorite of the collection. Pic does not do it justice. 3.25" All Silk
2. The Tie Bar faux grenadine 3.6" All Sik - *$10
*3. Gant, beautiful colors. 3.7" All Silk
4. Botany 500, end has been shortened, as pictured. All Poly.* $10*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Update on the upstate NY clothes:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1576275#post1576275

I have to withdraw all the 50R stuff. My friend just pointed me to a closet and said get rid of it. He lost weight recently, and when he saw the 50R stuff, he said to hold off on selling them until he decides what he's going to keep. He's decided to keep all of it. As for the rest, it just doesn't really rise to a level which I am comfortable selling on The Exchange.

I apologize for any disappointment I may have caused.

In the meanwhile, the tails rigs will remain available:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1576769#post1576769

I will bring them home with me and ship from there.


----------



## gamma68

*SHIRTS!*

All items are in excellent condition with no flaws unless otherwise noted. All prices include shipping in the continental U.S. Please PM with questions and offers.
*
BEN SILVER cutaway collar shirt
*Light blue, yellow, orange 
100% cotton
Cutaway collar sits under jacket, even without a neck tie 
Mother of Pearl buttons
Button cuffs
Actual measurements: 15.5" neck, 33" sleeve*
Asking $40>>$35


*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS LIGHT BLUE POLO SHIRT*

Tagged size L
Measures 24" pit-to-pit, 30.5" total length from bottom of collar.
*Asking $13*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS & MERCHANTS
PURPLE LABEL
EGYPTIAN COTTON DRESS SHIRT*

BB Slim Fit
100% Egyptian cotton, woven in Italy, Made in USA
Spread collar
Two-button cuffs
Tagged size 16-33
Measures 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
*Asking $20*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS LONG-SLEEVE MADRAS SHIRT*

Made in India
BB Slim Fit
Tagged size M
Measures 22" pit-to-pit, 36" sleeve
*Asking $15*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BANANA REPUBLIC LONG-SLEEVE BLEEDING MADRAS SHIRT*

This is a rare find: a _true _bleeding madras shirt. 
I know it bleeds because I've hand-washed it and watched the water turn inky blue/purple.

Made in India
Tagged size L
Measures 25" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve
*Asking $15*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RALPH LAUREN POLO LINEN/COTTON BLEND SPORT SHIRT*

Made in India
58% linen, 42% cotton
Tagged size M
Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 34" sleeve
*Asking $15*


----------



## Duvel

Wow, a lot of great stuff here.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Bad post


----------



## tonyanthony1970

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Bad post
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Talbott $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brair $6
> 
> 
> 
> Chaps Blue Wool $10
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> RBT Chalis $10
> [/URL]
> 
> Bert $5
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> JZ Richards - $15 LNWOT (Never worn)
> 
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> BB $10
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> Liberty of London
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> HG Floral Paisley $5
> [/URL]
> 
> HG $5
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co $10
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Sulka Mosaic $6
> 
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> RBT & Zegna Pair $15
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> J Abboud - $6
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> BB $10
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> Vintage Polo Brown Patterned


----------



## style417

If any of the brethren come across a trad tuxedo, I am looking for one. We are buying opening night tickets for the opera this year and I want to turn out properly.

I'd prefer it in wool, a SB peaked jacket and plain front trousers; either black or midnight in color. I usually run 48R; my current suit measurements are P2P - 24", shoulder - 20.25", length - 30.5 (from bottom of collar) and 24" sleeve. I usually wear a trouser around 38x30. Slim cuts don't work well for me as I'm trying to get rid of a little extra center mass. 

While I'd love to spend $500-600 on a new one, my wife is working on her Ph.D and I'm trying to pinch a few pennies. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

P2P of 24" and 30.5" BOC puts you in the 46R (44R in some brands) category. And, if you intend to "turn out properly" make sure that you have the correct footwear as well. Nothing is worse in the formal arena than a gorgeous tux sitting on top of a pair of crappy shoes.


----------



## style417

drlivingston said:


> P2P of 24" and 30.5" BOC puts you in the 46R (44R in some brands) category. And, if you intend to "turn out properly" make sure that you have the correct footwear as well. Nothing is worse in the formal arena than a gorgeous tux sitting on top of a pair of crappy shoes.


Thanks for your help, that's good to know; I've seen 46R OTR that have been too tight for me, but they were the cheaper brands. I really need to lose a couple of pounds.

No worries on the shoes - I've got that well in hand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

This one hurts, but it is necessary.

Instead of following my own advice, I kept this J. Press brownwatch jacket instead of sending it back. It will never work for me, and so my loss is going to be someone else's gain. It is a classic 3/2 sack with hook vent, purchased brand new from Press about two years ago by me, and so I can authoritatively say that it has been worn exactly twice. The pictures speak for themselves: It's gorgeous, and it will come with its original J. Press garment bag and hanger. There are no size tags, but it is a 44R, with the following measurements: armpit to armpit, 23.5 inches; shoulder width, 20 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another 1.5 inches or even more possible. $100 CONUS


----------



## Reuben

^ Get thee behind me, 32R&R. I am so very, very close to repeating your mistake of buying something that almost but not quite fits.


----------



## ATL

UPDATE AND DROP



ATL said:


> Recent Gitman Brothers ties.
> 
> All are in excellent condition and seem NWOT. Three of the ties offered have inventory tags or retail tags, but none of them have any knot memory, pulls, tears, rips. They are all in perfect condition.
> 
> All are $30 CONUS each.
> 
> 100-percent wool. *Third and fourth ties are SOLD*
> 
> The tartan is 3" wide and 59" long.
> Let me know if you want either the first tartan or the last wool.
> 
> ----
> 
> 100-percent silk. *The second one is SOLD.*
> 
> First three are tagged Gitman Bros. in yellow on the blade, the last is simply tagged Gitman. These are from 2010, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> SHORT Red: 3 1/8" wide, 48" long
> TALL Blue with white "ninja stars": 3/14" wide, 63" long
> Crest: 3 1/4" wide, 58 1/4" long (inventory tag)
> 
> ---
> 100-percent wool ties:
> 
> Though this Gitman Gold Brown herringbone with contrast blade is 100-percent wool, it feels like silk: 3 1/8" wide, 58" long


----------



## tonyanthony1970

PRL Regimental Stripe - (Sold)









RBT - $7


----------



## CMDC

Somebody please buy 32's brown watch jacket. I have always coveted one but it never got down to rock bottom prices in my size during one of JPress' clearances. I have seen it firsthand in store and it is gorgeous.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

1. Daniel Cremieux Signature Collection - $6




2. RBT CS - $7




3. Briar $5



4. Henry Grethel Multi Color $4


5. Henry Grethel Multi Color $4


6. Tiffany & Co $6








7. Sulka Mosaic - $5





8. J. Abboud $5




9. NM Dots - $5




10. Chaps Wool - $10




11. Sold




12. RBT $8




13. Reiss New Haven Medium Thick - $15





14. Cutty's Black Crunchy Knit - $15



15. Countess Mara Houndstooth $10



16. BB Repp $15


----------



## Titus_A

sbdivemaster said:


> *V*
> J. Press Afternoon Tails
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.


What are the prospects for getting the piping removed? For as much as these are from the golden age of menswear, I don't think the piping has really stayed as an accepted component of this jacket. (I'm asking the board's opinion on the tailoring options, not asking the Dive Master if he could have it removed himself.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I'd keep the piping. Removing it will not make that jacket modern. I would also be concerned about bands appearing where the piping protected the fabric from light/the elements.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WTB Bragano Mens loafers. 11.5 especially. But, interested in any sizes.


----------



## Titus_A

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I'd keep the piping. . . . I would also be concerned about bands appearing where the piping protected the fabric from light/the elements.


That was my main thought.


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> WTB Bragano Mens loafers. 11.5 especially. But, interested in any sizes.


I will look at what I have tomorrow. I know that I have several pairs of Braganos. I will have to verify the sizes.


----------



## Monocle

Arriving home from vacation to a nice kidney stone..at least my mailbox was stuffed with the best ties from ArtVandalay, which has helped take the edge off a tiny bit. My very best to you sir. I love them. 

And a note to Takai, wherever he is, and considering his last post. Godspeed back to the forum. I hope you are well, sir. 


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> And a note to Takai, wherever he is, and considering his last post. Godspeed back to the forum. I hope you are well, sir.


I also hope that his recovery is going well. According to his profile page, he was lurking about yesterday. However, he hasn't posted anything since June.


----------



## style417

Red letter day today!

I received the Jim Herron jacket, Gitman Bros. shirt and Majer trousers from TweedyDon and they look very good. Just a slight lengthening to the jacket sleeves looks to be the only alteration. Thanks!

I also received the Scott Barber shirt from wacolo with a little something extra in the package.  The shirt looks really nice - thank you too!

Now that I'm getting a few "new" things, I will need to start going through my closets and see what I can offer the folks on here!


----------



## gamma68

Titus_A said:


> What are the prospects for getting the piping removed? For as much as these are from the golden age of menswear, I don't think the piping has really stayed as an accepted component of this jacket. (I'm asking the board's opinion on the tailoring options, not asking the Dive Master if he could have it removed himself.)


Keep the piping. It's inherent to the garment. It wouldn't be right without it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Everyone's favorite game: It's time to play Mystery Shell!!!*

A lot of people hate used shoes. They just do. They won't try them on under any circumstances. My neighbors--and their friends--are cases in point. They had four men of varying shoe sizes over a couple weeks ago and none would play Cinderella with my stock of unsized footwear. And so I am forced to steeply discount these beauties owing to no discernable size. I can state with authority that they are larger than 8.5 D. My guess is somewhere between 11 and 12. I never measure soles, but in this instance, I will--they are 12.75 inches in length and a smidge wider than 4.25 inches in width. They have been resoled, but it was a good job and soles are thick and in fine condition. The uppers are in fine condition, although there is a superficial scratch across the top of the right shoe that will disappear with elbow grease that I would invest if I knew the size of these shoes. I am guessing Hanover or Nettleton, but that is strictly a guess. The model number is 2105. If I knew the size, these would be bargains at $75. They can be yours for just WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanC

Titus_A said:


> What are the prospects for getting the piping removed? For as much as these are from the golden age of menswear, I don't think the piping has really stayed as an accepted component of this jacket. (I'm asking the board's opinion on the tailoring options, not asking the Dive Master if he could have it removed himself.)


I can't imagine doing anything other than basic tailoring to such a gorgeous vintage garment. It's a treasure.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> A lot of people hate used shoes. They just do. They won't try them on under any circumstances. My neighbors--and their friends--are cases in point. They had four men of varying shoe sizes over a couple weeks ago and none would play Cinderella with my stock of unsized footwear. And so I am forced to steeply discount these beauties owing to no discernable size. I can state with authority that they are larger than 8.5 D. My guess is somewhere between 11 and 12. I never measure soles, but in this instance, I will--they are 12.75 inches in length and a smidge wider than 4.25 inches in width. They have been resoled, but it was a good job and soles are thick and in fine condition. The uppers are in fine condition, although there is a superficial scratch across the top of the right shoe that will disappear with elbow grease that I would invest if I knew the size of these shoes. I am guessing Hanover or Nettleton, but that is strictly a guess. The model number is 2105. If I knew the size, these would be bargains at $75. They can be yours for just $25 CONUS.


I'll take them! PM SENT


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I'd keep the piping. Removing it will not make that jacket modern. I would also be concerned about bands appearing where the piping protected the fabric from light/the elements.


The Rock speaks wise. (Not just because I'm trying to make a sale :rolleyes2: )


----------



## Orgetorix

*NOBLEPROFESSOR*, I sent you a PM yesterday about the vintage DB suit. Check your messages.


----------



## Orgetorix

I'll also chime in and say it would be a crime to do anything major to that J Press morning coat. There are tons of examples out there without the piping, if that's what you want. Something so old should be left in its original condition.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I have a lot of 10 ties on ebay. Not having much luck selling them as a group. So, I thought I would take a shot here and will sell them individually.

So, here we go:

$10 each shipped CONUS discounts for multiples.



















I can take better pictures of individual ties if you need a closer look.

Here is a description

The ties from left to right and top to bottom are:

ERMENGILIDO ZEGNA in Copper Brown

"YAPRE" for Tom James in Orange Paisely Pattern

TOMMY HILFIGER horizontal alternating maroon and navy stripes with Horse shoe and stirrup design accents

TOMMY HILFIGER burgundy medallion pattern

BROOKS BROTHERS coral and silver woven diamond and dot pattern

TOMMY HILFIGER alternating horizontal burgundy and navy stripes with golf accents

TOMMY HILFIGER Navy, black, red and gold/tan medallion pattern

BROOKS BROTHERS purple, navy, silver medallion pattern

TOMMY HILFIGER navy, burgundy, gold/tan diamond geometric pattern

ROBERT TALBOT "Best in Class" Train motif

TOMMY HILFIGER Burgundy with gold star bars/stripes

BROOKS BROTHERS Pink with white and blue rep stripes

HENRY GRETHEL black with multicolor medallion pattern (goes with just about every color!)

CHAPS RALPH LAUREN gorgeous sailboat/nautical theme/ flag pattern

FERRELL REED FOR NORDSTROM wide stripes of red and navy with small stripes of green and gold.

BROOKS BROTHERS gold with blue accent interlocking chain pattern.

ALL OF THESE TIES ARE TRADITIONAL LENGTHS AND WIDTHS

Also please give me some feedback! Are these prices too high? Too low? Not the right stuff for this forum?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Orgetorix said:


> I'll also chime in and say it would be a crime to do anything major to that J Press morning coat. There are tons of examples out there without the piping, if that's what you want. Something so old should be left in its original condition.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> *NOBLEPROFESSOR*, I sent you a PM yesterday about the vintage DB suit. Check your messages.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Nobleprofessor said:


> Does anyone still wear Double breasted? I found an amazing Vintage Hyde Park DB glen plaid suit with peak lapels. Old school sturdy construction -- but not a lot of padding. It has no size but measures as a 40L. The pants are small at 30-31 inch waist, but they have 2-3 inches extra fabric to expand the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a little off in these pictures. It's really a more golden/brown glen plaid. The pictures make it look more grey.
> 
> When I saw it I wasn't sure what to do with it, but it was so handsome, I had to buy it! WAY TOO small for me.


im in trying to figure more out about this Suit. According to the AWCA label, this suit is from 1939-1939. The maker's label is Hyde Park Clothes and it says for Smart Dressers.

I was was mistaken about the waist. It's less than 30 inches more like 29 or slightly larger. But, it does have 3 plus inches to let out.

What is this worth? I know the standard answer: It's worth whatever you can get a wiling buyer to pay. But, I don't know anything about suits this old. Other than it seems to be VERY WELL MADE. Heavy wool but three season since it's only partly lined. No holes. But, a very small size.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Min meant to say 1939-1949. Sleeves are 25 inch and length is 32.5. Is that a long or regular?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Nobleprofessor said:


> Min meant to say 1939-1949. Sleeves are 25 inch and length is 32.5. Is that a long or regular?


 That would be a long.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Attention boys and girls, I know it's too hot out to want to think about it at all, but fall is approaching fast. If you want a tweed with a little bit of flair I got just the thing for you.
Half lined, two button sack "Sportsman" by Richman Brothers. Features dual vents, two button cuffs, and ticket pocket. No moth holes/damage save for a few loose stitches around the lapped seams.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*



30" Length
18" Shoulders
22" Pit to Pit
24" sleeves
PM with questions or offers.


----------



## Monocle

Deals and steals - all shipped US and Territories. I can absolutely mix and match and work a deal. I am moving in 3 weeks, and am paring down.

Grp 1 - Vtg BB and a vtg PRL *$6.00 *each for some classic stripes.

a. PRL medallion 56 x 4 silk USA
b. *CLAIMED Thank you!*
c. CLAIMED PP
d. CLAIMED PP


Grp 2 - Some browns for anyone thinking autumn already.* $10.00ea
*
a. *Gone*
b.*CLAIMED Thank you!*
c. *CLAIMED Thank you!*
d. *CLAIMED Thank you!*
e. *Cantini *Long 60 x 3.65 Italy
f. *BB 346* Long brown/green paisley 60 x 3.65 Italy
g. *CLAIMED PP*


Group 3 Mixed lot *$10.00ea
*
a. *LE* super long paisley 65 x 3.25 USA
b. *Tie Rack* multi-color paisley 58 x 3.5 China
c. *Gone*
d. *Gone*
e. *Gone*
f.*CLAIMED Thank you!*
g. *Understated PRL Pony* in green repp 57 x 3.65


Group 4 Mixed Lot - *$8.00ea
*
a. *BB Stain Resistant* Red/Blue/White Pin 59 x 3.75 USA
b. *BB Makers* Blue Medallion 58 x 3.85 USA
c. *BB 346* Red/Blue medallion 58 x 3.65 USA
d. *BB Makers *Green/Blue/White Stripe 59 x 3.75 USA
e. *J* *Crew* Repp Yellow/Navy/White 58 x 3.5 USA
f. *Luber *Maroon/Gold Stripe 59 x 3.85
g. *J Crew* NWT Narrow Black with Royal Purple and Gold 58 x 3.15


----------



## adoucett

Looking for information and offers on this overcoat!

The coat is 100% Cashmere and was sold (probably Made to order) by a store called "Marty Walker Clothiers" on Broadway, NY. 
The store goes back to the 1920's and possibly before. For a vintage item, It's in _really_ great condition. PM with interest or for more photos!

Fully lined, 4 Button. I want to say this is a *42L or 44L* but if someone can identify this, please let me know.

Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 44"
Chest: 23.5" across


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Titus_A said:


> What are the prospects for getting the piping removed? For as much as these are from the golden age of menswear, I don't think the piping has really stayed as an accepted component of this jacket. (I'm asking the board's opinion on the tailoring options, not asking the Dive Master if he could have it removed himself.)


----------



## sbdivemaster

Dieu et les Dames said:


> View attachment 12012


TA-DA!


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for remaining shirts. I'm open to offers.



gamma68 said:


> All items are in excellent condition with no flaws unless otherwise noted. All prices include shipping in the continental U.S. Please PM with questions and offers.
> *
> BEN SILVER cutaway collar shirt
> *Light blue, yellow, orange
> 100% cotton
> Cutaway collar sits under jacket, even without a neck tie
> Mother of Pearl buttons
> Button cuffs
> Actual measurements: 15.5" neck, 33" sleeve*
> Asking $40>>$35
> 
> 
> *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS LIGHT BLUE POLO SHIRT*
> 
> Tagged size L
> Measures 24" pit-to-pit, 30.5" total length from bottom of collar.
> *Asking $13*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS & MERCHANTS
> PURPLE LABEL
> EGYPTIAN COTTON DRESS SHIRT*
> 
> BB Slim Fit
> 100% Egyptian cotton, woven in Italy, Made in USA
> Spread collar
> Two-button cuffs
> Tagged size 16-33
> Measures 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
> *Asking $20*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS LONG-SLEEVE MADRAS SHIRT*
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> Made in India
> BB Slim Fit
> Tagged size M
> Measures 22" pit-to-pit, 36" sleeve
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> *BANANA REPUBLIC LONG-SLEEVE BLEEDING MADRAS SHIRT*
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> This is a rare find: a _true _bleeding madras shirt.
> I know it bleeds because I've hand-washed it and watched the water turn inky blue/purple.
> 
> Made in India
> Tagged size L
> Measures 25" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *RALPH LAUREN POLO LINEN/COTTON BLEND SPORT SHIRT*
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> Made in India
> 58% linen, 42% cotton
> Tagged size M
> Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 34" sleeve


----------



## Orgetorix

adoucett said:


> Looking for information and offers on this overcoat!
> 
> The coat is 100% Cashmere and was sold (probably Made to order) by a store called "Marty Walker Clothiers" on Broadway, NY.
> The store goes back to the 1920's and possibly before. For a vintage item, It's in _really_ great condition. PM with interest or for more photos!
> 
> Fully lined, 4 Button. I want to say this is a *42L or 44L* but if someone can identify this, please let me know.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.5
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> Length: 44"
> Chest: 23.5" across


Any tags inside the pockets?


----------



## adoucett

Orgetorix said:


> Any tags inside the pockets?


The only tag I have located is this one:










I can find very little about the company online--it definitely predates the internet.

Someone was selling this matchbook on eBay. Check out the phone number, from when named exchanges were used.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Help! I need a 50L seersucker suit!


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> 3/2 Sack Navy Flannel Blazer by Peter's of Chagrin Falls
> Not quite flannel but heavier than a worsted.
> 2 patch pockets.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2 original twill khakis
> Minimal wear
> Flat front, no cuff
> 38 x 30
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers fun ocbd
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue glenplaid w/yellow sport shirt
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Comfort for Harrod's tie
> Made in England
> 3.5" width
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

adoucett said:


> The only tag I have located is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can find very little about the company online--it definitely predates the internet.
> 
> Someone was selling this matchbook on eBay. Check out the phone number, from when named exchanges were used.


Here's a 60s suit for sale on Etsy that has, to my eye, a more recent-looking label than yours: https://www.etsy.com/listing/182107...lker"&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

If I had to guess, I'd put your coat in the '50s. I don't recall seeing those faux-Chinese multicolor "100% Cashmere" labels on anything older than '50s or '60s. But I could be wrong.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> Here's a 60s suit for sale on Etsy that has, to my eye, a more recent-looking label than yours: https://www.etsy.com/listing/182107...lker"&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd put your coat in the '50s. I don't recall seeing those faux-Chinese multicolor "100% Cashmere" labels on anything older than '50s or '60s. But I could be wrong.


What the hell is with that seller? Etsy gone wrong! I'm not sure I'd buy an item from him....

No, I'm quite sure I wouldn't buy from him.

Thank God no one here posts WAYWT photos like this.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Didn't I see him on Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## Duvel

Well, that has ruined buying used trousers for me.


----------



## style417

Duvel said:


> Well, that has ruined buying used trousers for me.


LOL! My reaction was more like, holy moley what did I just see? Aaaaaaaargh!


----------



## drlivingston

Urinal stance? Or is he playing pocket pool?


----------



## bignilk

Haha that is so creepy/weird


----------



## adoucett

Wow. I was thinking the same thing but too horrified to speak of it. 

My eyes!


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Wow. I was thinking the same thing but too horrified to speak of it.
> 
> My eyes!


Indeed! My significant other is a clinical psychologist if you need a little pro bono therapy. :tongue2:


----------



## dkoernert

Please people, keep posting so we can get to the next page!


----------



## Duvel

My guess is that he's trying to affect some GQ-like glamour pose and not intentionally trying to create some kind of creepy porn. Idea works, execution fails.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> My guess is that he's trying to affect some GQ-like glamour pose and not intentionally trying to create some kind of creepy porn. Idea works, execution fails.


Both the original post and this explanation made me laugh out loud.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> My guess is that he's trying to affect some GQ-like glamour pose and not intentionally trying to create some kind of creepy porn. Idea works, execution fails.


No one in his right mind would ever attempt to stage anything like those photos to sell clothing. On faux grass shag carpeting and pleather furniture, no less.


----------



## Topsider

If anyone buys those clothes, I hope they never put them under a black light... :confused2:


----------



## dkoernert

I do like the wallpaper, is that a hunting scene?


----------



## drlivingston

Hah! I bet you looked twice. lol


----------



## 32rollandrock

Topsider said:


> If anyone buys those clothes, I hope they never put them under a black light... :confused2:


I would absolutely not put them under a black light. Sometimes, some things, you don't want to know.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I would absolutely not put them under a black light. Sometimes, some things, you don't want to know.


"You got a problem with it, 32! I will have you know that I own The Matrix on VHS and have memorized all of Neo's moves."


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> "You got a problem with it, 32! I will have you know that I own The Matrix on VHS and have memorized all of Neo's moves."


I am retching. Seriously retching.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> No one in his right mind would ever attempt to stage anything like those photos to sell clothing. On faux grass shag carpeting and pleather furniture, no less.


That is not faux grass shag carpeting. Those are the trimmings from all the bud he smoked that has caused him to lose his mind.


----------



## Duvel

Yikes. It is a crazy world.


----------



## 32rollandrock

WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!

I think I've seen this guy. It was after the Black Flag show last weekend--he got hauled off by security for trying to slam dance with the band on stage and was laid to rest outside the venue. Really. I took a picture:


----------



## WillBarrett

Any of y'all seen the creep on e-Bay who sells 60/40 parkas?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Topsider said:


> If anyone buys those clothes, I hope they never put them under a black light... :confused2:


Oh man, it just turned bad! I hadn't thought of that. Cue cheesy porn music


----------



## Topsider

Nobleprofessor said:


> Oh man, it just turned bad! I hadn't thought of that. Cue cheesy porn music


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Any of y'all seen the creep on e-Bay who sells 60/40 parkas?


This guy?


----------



## Duvel

My name Boris. I get from home country cheap for you.



drlivingston said:


> This guy?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> My name Boris. I get from home country cheap for you.


Did anyone else read that with the Boris accent from Rocky and Bullwinkle?


----------



## maximar

What the hell is going on with this thread???


----------



## swb120

No, that's Tweedydon. "This US-made parka is a GRAIL!"



drlivingston said:


> This guy?


----------



## 32rollandrock

swb120 said:


> No, that's Tweedydon. "This US-made parka is a GRAIL!"


Actually, there is a significant fan base for 60/40 stuff. Some goes for ungodly amounts.


----------



## Duvel

I count myself among them. I have a J. Crew version from a while back, and I wouldn't mind grabbing something a little more vintage.



32rollandrock said:


> Actually, there is a significant fan base for 60/40 stuff. Some goes for ungodly amounts.


----------



## ThePopinjay

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, there is a significant fan base for 60/40 stuff. Some goes for ungodly amounts.


I quite like them myself. I have a Snow Lion parka that I absolutely love.


----------



## 32rollandrock

All this said, where has this thread gone? Delightful digressions, to be sure, but have thrifts gone so dry we have nothing to offer?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> All this said, where has this thread gone? Delightful digressions, to be sure, but have thrifts gone so dry we have nothing to offer?


You are right... It has been a while since I have listed something. I need to rectify that problem.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> This guy?


Bingo!

Not only is his stuff obscenely priced (and I LOVE those prices) but he and his gal pal look so odd...I mean ... wow.


----------



## ThePopinjay

This doesn't resemble the exchange anymore! haha 

I have a beautiful Silk/Linen/wool Polo sportcoat (made in usa) in 44R that I will be listing tomorrow. We sell the exact same model at the shop I work at except there it has an 800 dollar price tag.

In the meantime I have a couple wants (nay, needs) that I'm looking for. 
I need: 
-a pair of grey worsted trousers in a 38-40 waist, with about a 30 length. I have virtually no wool dress trousers save for a pair of navy gabardines and charcoal flannels, not looking for anything slim as I have what my tailor delicately calls "a big can".
-blue and blue university stripe standard oxfords with good collar in 15.5x34 or 35 -my brooks shirts I bought 2-3 years ago are a 33 and I grew a little taller, great without a jacket still but not great otherwise.

Looking to get this on the cheap or I could always do trades. Figured it'd be easier just to ask here for some basics than hunt them down elsewhere. Thanks everybody!


----------



## drlivingston

ThePopinjay said:


> -a pair of grey worsted trousers in a 38-40 waist, with about a 30 length.


Light or charcoal grey? And pleated or flat front?


----------



## ThePopinjay

drlivingston said:


> Light or charcoal grey? And pleated or flat front?


I didn't even think to specify but I really should have, flat front for me! And I'd prefer charcoal to start with but it'd be nice to have both really.


----------



## drlivingston

I found the softest sport coat ever. It is a Zegna made out of Cashgora. I had to look it up. Apparently, a cashgora goat is the offspring of a cashmere goat and an angora goat. :teacha:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I found the softest sport coat ever. It is a Zegna made out of Cashgora. I had to look it up. Apparently, a cashgora goat is the offspring of a cashmere goat and an angora goat. :teacha:


And I found an old chest filled with gold doubloons and 10,000 Apple stock certificates. So there.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> And I found an old chest filled with gold doubloons and 10,000 Apple stock certificates. So there.


Hey, it's not vicuna. lol


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Hey, it's not vicuna. lol


My pug sleeps on vicuna. Doesn't everyone's?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> My pug sleeps on vicuna. Doesn't everyone's?


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> Light or charcoal grey? And pleated or flat front?


You wouldn't happen to have any band collar shirts that would be approx. 16x32 laying around in your little version of shangra la, would you?


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


>


Word.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> You wouldn't happen to have any band collar shirts that would be approx. 16x32 laying around in your little version of shangra la, would you?


Negative, Ghostrider... Don't fool with them. I might have a couple of Hugo Boss shirts with Nehru collars but that would be the extent of it.


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> "You got a problem with it, 32! I will have you know that I own The Matrix on VHS and have memorized all of Neo's moves."


Is he wearing an Orange Monster?


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Is he wearing an Orange Monster?


I don't know, but I just noticed the picture on the accent table. It looks like this nutjob may have actually procreated. Yikes.


----------



## adoucett

I can't believe I started all of this... :confused2:

At least it's probably the most I've ever laughed within the Thrift Store Exchange thread xD


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I don't know, but I just noticed the picture on the accent table. It looks like this nutjob may have actually procreated. Yikes.


I like the panther picture in the curio cabinet behind him. Classy.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> Negative, Ghostrider... Don't fool with them. I might have a couple of Hugo Boss shirts with Nehru collars but that would be the extent of it.


I figured it was worth a shot, lol. I have a few and I think that they solve my conundrum of not liking the open collar look with sports coats.


----------



## ThePopinjay

*Polo Ralph Lauren Silk/Wool/Linen blend sportcoat 44R. -Asking $50 CONUS*
At the store I work at we have this exact same Polo model except there it has an $800 price tag, here it can be yours for *$50 conus*. Beautiful color and pattern, nice slubby hand. Dual vents, darted, 3/2 roll, 3 button cuffs. Fairly recent Polo mode; within the the last couple seasons. Made in USA. PM with questions or offers.
20" Shoulders
23.5" Chest
24" sleeve
31" length


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I like the panther picture in the curio cabinet behind him. Classy.


I would also bet that there is a beaded curtain and avocado-colored appliances.


----------



## Steve Smith

Clearance New Brooks Brothers, Duckhead, Southwick, Billy Reid, Club Monaco Shirts****ALL $28 or LESS

Price includes US shipping.

Some of these are duplicates, some are less well-known brands. All are either Brooks Brothers labeled or manufactured by Brooks Brothers.

These are giveaway prices. I am not measuring shoulders, length, etc.

Club Monaco Spread Collar White with Blue Check. 14.5-31 P2P 18, 15-31.75 P2P 18.7 *$28*


Club Monaco Black White Check Broadcloth Spread 14.5-33 P19.5 *$28*
Club Monaco Blue White Bengal Stripe Broadcloth Spread 14.5-32 P18.5 *$28*
Club Monaco Blue University Stripe OCBD 14.5-31.5 P19. *$28*


Southwick for Todd Snyder Blue Spread 14.5-34.5 P20.5 $28


Billy Reid White with Pink Strip French Cuff, *15-32 P19.5* $28
Billy Reid White Lavender Check French Cuff. Faint mark on sleeve. $28


Club Monaco Blue University Stripe OCBD small mill flaw under collar point. 15-33 P19, $28
Harry Stedman Red University Stripe OCBD unlined collar 15-32.5 P21. $28


Michael Tapia Sample White OCBD, unlined collar. 15.5-32.5 P2P 20.25. $28


Southwick for SHIPS Blue OCBD. Mill flaw upper mid back. SHIPS is a Japanese department store. 15.5-33 P21 $28


Southwick for SHIPS Blue OCBD. Mill flaw lower mid back. SHIPS is a Japanese department store. 15.5-33 P21 $28


John Varvatos Luxe Slate Blue with Pinstripe Spread Collar. Double darts in back. Retail $250. 15.5-34, P2p 21.5. $70>>$60>>$28
John Varvatos Luxe Black & White Plaid Spread Collar. Double darts in back. Retail $250. 15.5-34, P2p 21.5. $60SOLD


Southwick for Todd Snyder Blue Pinpoint Contrast Collar. Faint Mill Flaw around arm. Tiny Mill Flaw on front. 15.5-35 P2P 21. $26


Southwick for Todd Snyder Blue Pinpoint. 15.5-36 P2P 22. $28


Brooks Brothers Country Club White Blue Yellow Stripe Egyptian Cotton Button Down. Retail $168. Medium Regular measures 15.5-36.5 P2P 23.5. $28


Southwick Blue Pinpoint Oxford Spread. 16-34 P23 5/8. $28


Southwick Yellow Pinpoint Oxford Spread. 16-35 P25. $28


Southwick Pink Pinpoint Oxford Spread. Small stain on side seam. 16-35 P25. $26.


Navy White Stripe Flags & Flowers Performance Polo Pique Cotton. Large P2P 23. $28.


Southwick for Haberdash Chicago Blue OCBD. Minor mill flaws left front and bottom front. 16-35 P21.5. $28.


Club Monaco Pink End on End Spread Collar 16.5-36 P2P 21.5. $28.


Duckhead Blue OCBD. mill flaw on front above pocket. XL 18-35.5 P26.5. $28.


----------



## TweedyDon

One of the Etsy man's suits is "unmolested"....

The others, we can only guess...


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> All this said, where has this thread gone? Delightful digressions, to be sure, but have thrifts gone so dry we have nothing to offer?


Just wait till late August, when you'll all be in tweed and tie Heaven!

Before then, I have some wonderful white bucks (11D, red sole), some madras, and some seasonally-appropriate jackets to list.

And, yes, *swb*, they are ALL GRAILS!!!! 

Plus, I now have some wonderful ideas for poses to strike while wearing everything....


----------



## style417

TweedyDon said:


> Plus, I now have some wonderful ideas for poses to strike while wearing everything....


Oh please, no... not that! :eek2:

:biggrin:


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD GRAIL!*

*Bass Weejuns, burgundy, size 9.5D, Made in the USA*

Bass Weejuns, the classic shoe every red-blooded Trad should have!

I bought these as new-old-stock, never worn. I wore them outside the house once. Tried them subsequently inside on carpeting. Unfortunately, they just aren't a good fit for me. I normally wear size 9.5D, but think these would probably work better for a size 10D.

The pics tell the story. Full life on this pair. Tongue pads are inserted.

Unlike the substandard new made-in-India Weejuns that cost $108, I'm asking *just $45 for this pair, including shipping CONUS.* Shoe trees not included.


----------



## vpkozel

I got this today, and while I am no where NEAR a 46L, it is an item from one of the go to high quality men's stores in Charlotte - Paul Simon. This is where I got my suits when dad was picking up the bill lol. This is a Jack Victor Exclusive Collection Navy SC, made in Canada. Size is 46L. Let me know if you are interested. I just didn't want to let this go to a place where no one cared about it, so make me a decent offer and it's yours. I will check the buttons before I ship it to make sure they aren't real gold, lol.









Measures as follows:

S2S - 20
P2P - 24.5
Waist at top button - 23
BOC - 31.5


----------



## dschmidt13

I need to move stuff ASAP, so offer away! worst I can do is politely decline.

Aquascutum ~42R. Silk blend $25 shipped


Orvis blazer 46R. $25 Shipped



STAPLE Peter Millar Navy blazer 46R w/ BB gold buttons, dual vent. $40 shipped


BB suit 39R, olive color w/ orange windowpane, single vent $40 shipped


 40R Navy w/ pinstripes, single vent. $60 Shipped












Shoes: 

AE Chester 11AA. 



Ties: 
Left to right

Offer, Multiples get discounts! 

Only ones left are the 5 RT BoC in the middle. $35 shipped for the lot of 5, or $15 shipped each.


Canali (Thick!) $30 shipped, EZ $30 shipped, 2x BB $15 shipped each. 


Pants: 

Orvis signature collection corduroys, leather piping, 36. $30 shipped


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Plus said:


> Tweedydon, just a friendly reminder to avoid Viagra. Our pictured friend seemed to have been enjoying himself too much during the photo shoot.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Tweedydon, just a friendly reminder to avoid Viagra. Our pictured friend seemed to have been enjoying himself too much during the photo shoot.


How do we know that the Etsy guy isn't TD? Ever seen them together?


----------



## dorji

VPKozel, hows about some measurements? Like on that Southwick with the stripes in particular.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Chinos! 33W to 40W*

Trying to move out the last of these...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Lands' End Stone Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Lands' End Navy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (Could be new)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 36-L*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 45", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Slant Front Pockets
Right Rear Besom Pocket/Left Flap Pocket w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22* *Ralph Lauren Lightweight Red Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*New With Tags*
100% Cotton light weight twill; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 38x30* "Philip Pant"
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25 > $22*
[td]

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Solid Oxfords!*

Still trying to blow these out...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 > $18 > $16 each!*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18 > $16*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18 > $16*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18 > $16*
***********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18 > $16*

*$20 > $18 > $16 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## vpkozel

dorji said:


> VPKozel, hows about some measurements? Like on that Southwick with the stripes in particular.


That one wasn't mine. I only have the navy blazer.


----------



## dorji

oops, sorry. Paging DSchmidt13, how about measurements please?


----------



## drlivingston

Topsider said:


> Brand new, never been worn espadrilles from espadrillestore.com in ivory with ivory stitching


Received the espadrilles from Topsider in the mail today! They are better than anticipated. They are very light and well made. The hand work on these is phenomenal. Thanks, Topsider!


----------



## 32rollandrock

For shipping cost only...

I needed a shoulder strap for a bag and the one from this London Fog garment bag I bought today fits the bill perfectly. I paid 69 cents for the garment bag. It's not a bad bag at all--pretty heavy duty nylon, leather where there should be leather, all the zippers work. It'll protect your suits and sport coats a lot better than many I have seen, and I would keep it if I didn't already have a Gokey. I'll offer it up for shipping cost, which I imagine will be around $15. Otherwise, I'll donate it back to SA. Don't mind Peanut or Stinky--it's nap time.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/72614/001_zpsbcfa2ab2.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/72614/003_zps8b662b3c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/72614/004_zps01a50d37.jpg.html


----------



## Monocle

Some knick knacks and thrifty odds and ends from the spring and my consignment rotations, and a few more unusual ties to anyone who wants something a little bit different.

London Fog Harrington style shell - no lining, just a windbreaker, if you will. Looks new unused. tagged *40R
*_W22 L25 SL34 *$20.00*_
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5095_zpsab8c9826.jpg.html

Vintage Izod Harrington with plaid lining and combination pockets. Light khaki. Has been worn. This makes a great beater jacket. 8/10 Soft and broken in._W22 L24 SL34 *$16.00*_
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5088_zps31fc0a7e.jpg.html

Vintage Allen Solly flannel lined chinos. DR Pleats. Flap Pocket. Tagged 30 x 32. In excellent condition._W15 Ins 32 Os43 *$20.00*_
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5081_zpsc4608201.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5084_zps9eceeba8.jpg.html

SOLD! Ralph Lauren Rugby Club Collar Oxford White tagged size M. _N15.5-16 W22 Waist21 L32 Sleeve seam to cuff27 Overall sleeve (single button with gauntlet)35_
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5078_zps90ade80b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5079_zps6a5de634.jpg.html

vtg Allyn St. George madras long sleeve shirt _N16.5 W23 L31 Shoulder18.5 Sleeve34/35 *$15.00*_
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5076_zpsa83021a8.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5077_zps38472804.jpg.html

Jos A. Bank patchwork madras short sleeve._N16 W22 L32 *$15.00*_
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5074_zps0092894c.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5075_zpsc82f393e.jpg.html

1. Ferrell Reed 56x3 2. Flying Scotsman 56x3 3. Britton's Mens Store 58x3 4. vtg Woolf Bros all linen hunter 53 x3-7/8 *$6.00ea*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5098_zps56f14d54.jpg.html

*5.* vtg Liberty for Berkley with florettes 54x3 *6.* Michael Bruce Burly Scotsman emblematic long 61x3 *7.* Christopher Hayes Wool/Silk Stripe 55x3 *$6.00ea* except - *(8. Wembley Polyester Stripe $5.00)*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5097_zps606d555d.jpg.html

Offers and trades


----------



## 32rollandrock

i need two huge--HUGE--short-sleeved madras shirts. Brands are unimportant. Stains, so long as they are not overwhelmingly large, are not important. Rips don't matter. They can smell awful, I don't care. Visible logos, no big deal. I do want a plaid pattern--that is very important. If anyone comes across shirts that qualify in their thrifting ventures, please get in touch and I will pay what these shirts are worth. Thanks.


----------



## vpkozel

What do you mean by huge? Like 2 or 3 XL? I think I saw some of these at one of the GW I go to. I will try to swing by tomorrow. Any particular color?


----------



## sskim3

1. Hickey Freeman Blue Checked Blazer 44R à Asking $35 with shipping CONUS OBO.








Blue Checked Pattern
57% Silk / 43% Wool
Dual Vents
Fulled Lined
3/2 Vents
Made in USA

Chest: 48"
Waist: 44"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 32"
Shoulder 20"

2. Ermenegildo Zegna Soft Tan Checked Blazer 40R à Asking $40 with shipping CONUS OBO.















Tan with Blue Checks
Feels like Silk/Linen Blend
2 buttons 
Fully Lined
No Vent
Made in Switzerland

Chest:42"
Waist: 38"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 31"
Shoulder 19"

3. NWOT Stafford Harris Tweed Blazer 40L à Asking $45 with shipping CONUS OBO.







[MEDIA=flickr]14551284388[/MEDIA]
Size 40L
New without Tag
Grey Herringbone Pattern
Harris Tweed Wool
Single Vent
Half Lined
2 Buttons
Made in US

Chest:42"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length: 33"
Shoulder 18.5

4. Don Douglass Harris Tweed Brown 42R à Asking $40 with shipping CONUS OBO.
[IMG]https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3913/14737655772_1ddb719886.jpg















Chest: 44"
Waist: 44"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length: 32"
Shoulder 19"

Size 42R
2 button
Half Lined
Single Vent
Made in USA

5. Southwick Brown Glen Plaid Suit 46R à Asking $40 with shipping CONUS OBO.








Measures to 46R
Brown Glen Plaid
2 Buttons
Half Lined
Single Vent
Pleated Pants
Made in USA
Jacket:
Chest:48"
Waist: 44"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 33"
Shoulder 18.75"
Pants:
Waist: 39"
Outseam: 39.5"
Inseam: 28.5"

6. NWT Ralph Lauren Purple Label Button Down Shirt Size Small à Asking $100 with shipping CONUS OBO.















New with tags
Yellow
100% Cotton (very soft fabric, like velvet)
Made in Italy

7. J Press Navy Blazer 40R à Asking $55 with shipping CONUS OBO.








3/2 Buttons
Half Lined
Feels like linen blend
Single Vent
Made in USA

Chest:43"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 24 with 2 inch
Length: 33"
Shoulder 17.5"

8. Cricketeer Harris Tweed Brown 40S à Asking $40 with shipping CONUS OBO.








Size 40S
2 button
Half Lined
Single Vent
Made in USA

Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 23 with 2 inch
Length: 30"
Shoulder 18"

9. Wellington Donegal Tweed Coat 42L à Asking $40 with shipping CONUS OBO.















Grey Donegal Tweed
2 buttons
Fully lined
Dual Vent
Made in Ireland
Small white stain on left lapel
Inner lining has random white stain

Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length: 34"
Shoulder: 20"

10. Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Clark W33/L30 à Asking $20 with shipping CONUS OBO.








Waist: 34"
Outseam: 39"
Inseam: 29"
Leg Opening: 8"
Gray Color
Plain Front
Slight wear on back right pocket

11. Ermenegildo Zegna Brown Corduroy Pants 36 à Asking $40 with shipping CONUS OBO.








[MEDIA=flickr]9[/MEDIA]
Dark Chocolate Brown
Plain Front
Made in Italy

Waist: 37"
Outseam: 43"
Inseam: 32"
Leg Opening: 9.25"

12. Ermenegildo Zegna Chino 36 à Asking $40 with shipping CONUS OBO.
[IMG]https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2911/14748023471_2e9be5be60.jpg








Khaki Color
Plain Front
Made in Italy

Waist: 36"
Outseam: 42.5"
Inseam: 32"
Leg Opening: 9.5"

13. Ralph Lauren Purple Label Chino W34 à Asking $80 with shipping CONUS OBO.















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















British Khaki Color
Small snagged on right pocket
Missing right button on back pocket
Front Pleat
Made in Italy

Waist: 34"
Outseam: 39"
Inseam: 29"
Leg Opening: 8"


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> What do you mean by huge? Like 2 or 3 XL? I think I saw some of these at one of the GW I go to. I will try to swing by tomorrow. Any particular color?


Yes, 2XL should work and 3XL would work better. Color is unimportant, so long as it is a plaid pattern as most madras is.


----------



## drlivingston

32R&R, I may have what you are looking for... However, why on earth are you searching for these madras muumuus?


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> 32R&R, I may have what you are looking for... However, why on earth are you searching for these madras muumuus?


The donor/seller (I'm not willing to pay more than regular thrift prices, $5 apiece or so) will find out in due time and will, I suspect, feel all warm and gooey inside when the reward is revealed.


----------



## vpkozel

I think it's pretty clear he is making a madras outfit for his cats.


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> I think it's pretty clear he is making a madras outfit for his cats.


Or pug.

Edit: if you'd rather have just a couple yards of bleeding madras, let me know.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> Or pug.


Pretty big pug if it needs an XXL shirt.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Or pug.


Poor Peanut...

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/drlivingston01/media/drlivingston01135/pug_zps459de298.jpg.html


----------



## vwguy

Reuben said:


> Or pug.
> 
> Edit: if you'd rather have just a couple yards of bleeding madras, let me know.


Where are you finding bleeding madras fabric?

Brian


----------



## Reuben

vwguy said:


> Where are you finding bleeding madras fabric?
> 
> Brian


I bought it on eBay from a woman who was cleaning out her grandmother's sewing room.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Poor Peanut...
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/drlivingston01/media/drlivingston01135/pug_zps459de298.jpg.html


First off, that is not a pug--body too svelte, ears too weird. It is, in my opinion, a monstrosity having something to do with a Boston terrier. My cats favor cashmere--given the option of clothes left out, they will always lay themselves on the goat.

No one is even close.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> First off, that is not a pug--body too svelte, ears too weird. It is, in my opinion, a monstrosity having something to do with a Boston terrier. My cats favor cashmere--given the option of clothes left out, they will always lay themselves on the goat.
> 
> No one is even close.


Do you need me to still get these? I am heading out in just a bit but will check the site to see if you still need them.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> First off, that is not a pug--body too svelte, ears too weird. It is, in my opinion, a monstrosity having something to do with a Boston terrier. My cats favor cashmere--given the option of clothes left out, they will always lay themselves on the goat.
> 
> No one is even close.


I know that it's not a pug (pretty sure that it's a B. Terrier). The internet is not awash with pugs in madras. lol Pugs seem to prefer tartan. I had a cat that was very advanced in years. His last days were spent in the sunlight laying on a RLPL purple label cashmere sweater that I had thrifted. He loved it and I didn't have the heart to take it away from him.


----------



## Mrharristweedmbe

I would like to join I am suit size 38s and I wear a 30 in waist kilt. The most I can pay really is 15-25 dollars if I really like it. I prefer harris tweeds and anything scottish and northern irish.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE JACKETS!*

*THE FOLLOWING JACKETS ARE NOW FREE--JUST SEND ME $13 EACH TO COVER THE COST OF SHIPPING! *

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) MADE IN ITALY Summer Weight Glen Plaid Blazer.*

Claimed!

*2) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



    
  

*3) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.
*
Measurement*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*4) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about
*Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*THREE BEAUTIFUL JACKETS--Chipp, NWT Southwick, Ted Baker guncheck!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS; ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*2) GRAIL!! GORGEOUS Chipp Summer Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket in Pure Linen*

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! First, the patterning and colourway: A spectacular and beautiful summer-appropriate tartan on a base of dark blue with a forest green overlay, and striping of berry red and golden yellow--this is simply exquisite! The cloth of the jacket does full justice to its appearance; although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly high quality linen from both the lightness of it, and the texture. The cut of the jacket is also exquisite--a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons appear to be horn.

This is a GORGEOUS jacket! But then, you'd expect that, as although the interior label has been largely removed what remains indicates (but, note, does not guarantee) that this was made by Chipp. And that's not surprising--this is beautiful cut, an obviously Ivy jacket, with a bold yet refined patterning and colourway--this is a quintessential Chipp creation! It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is also in excellent condition.

*This is truly a GRAIL, and, as such, is an absolute steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33





    

*3) GORGEOUS Spring Guncheck by Ted Baker of London*

This is beautiful! Cut from a lighter-weight wool that's perfect for Spring, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful guncheck, which has a base of moss green and slate checking on a tan background with a wonderful bracken overcheck. This is a beautiful, classic guncheck! The jacket itself is a three button front model, with almost a 2.5/3 lapel roll; it is subtly darted and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. This was Union Made in the USA for Ted Baker of London. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33 1/2


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I know that it's not a pug (pretty sure that it's a B. Terrier). The internet is not awash with pugs in madras. lol Pugs seem to prefer tartan. I had a cat that was very advanced in years. His last days were spent in the sunlight laying on a RLPL purple label cashmere sweater that I had thrifted. He loved it and I didn't have the heart to take it away from him.


Peanut prefers Slim Jims. Couldn't care less about clothes. But she is particular about meat snack sticks. Slim Jims have the least amount of mechanically separated chicken, as compared with competitors, and so that's what she prefers.

Peanut is brilliant, moreso than many people I meet.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12 > $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*FIRE SALE: $10 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

While we're at it...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*


*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
Still had the brass collar stays!
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 17"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; made in Poland
*TAGGED: 16x35*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 35.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $15*
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Blue/Tan Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 18.5"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15*
*LL Bean Navy/Olive Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XXL-Tall*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 37"
S2S: 24"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 36"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Navy Blue Windowpane Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: XXL - 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*


*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

There's been a lot of discussion of and love for Robt. Talbott ties lately so I thought I'd put these up for offer. All in excellent condition.

#1 (new with tags) and #4 3.75" width; 2,3, and 5 are 3.5" width

$10 conus each


----------



## sporto55

Looking for Alan Paine Wool Sweaters size 42, 44, 46. Anyone have any for sale?


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for this grail item. Practically brand new, folks.



gamma68 said:


> *Bass Weejuns, burgundy, size 9.5D, Made in the USA*
> 
> Bass Weejuns, the classic shoe every red-blooded Trad should have!
> 
> I bought these as new-old-stock, never worn. I wore them outside the house once. Tried them subsequently inside on carpeting. Unfortunately, they just aren't a good fit for me. I normally wear size 9.5D, but think these would probably work better for a size 10D.
> 
> The pics tell the story. Full life on this pair. Tongue pads are inserted.
> 
> Unlike the substandard new made-in-India Weejuns that cost $108, I'm asking *just $45 for this pair, including shipping CONUS.* Shoe trees not included.


----------



## gamma68

*Brooks Brothers Brookstweed Shetland jacket*

Classic houndstooth pattern in wonderful colors
Two-button front, three-button cuffs
Fully-lined, two interior pockets
Single vent
Made in the USA from pure Scottish Shetland wool
No holes, snags or stains. There is a 1.5" tear in the lining--an easy and cheap fix.

Actual measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*Asking $35*, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.


----------



## Duvel

That is quite the range of sizes. Are these for you?



sporto55 said:


> Looking for Alan Paine Wool Sweaters size 42, 44, 46. Anyone have any for sale?


----------



## gamma68

*Donegal Tweed jacket by Magee for Standún of Spiddal*

What sets this classic blue/gray herringbone jacket apart from others are the beautiful colored flecks throughout the cloth--plum, burnt orange and sky blue. Truly a stunner!

It was hand-woven by P.J. Carr and tailored for Standún of Spiddal, Galway, Ireland. Standún has been known for decades as a retailer of first-class Aran sweaters and other Irish apparel.

Two-button front, two-button non-functional cuffs
Fully-lined, two interior pockets and one interior pen pocket
Dual vented
Made in Ireland 
Excellent condition with absolutely no moth holes, stains or other flaws
Tagged 42L, please see actual measurements

Actual measurements:
Shoulders: 18.75"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 26" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $40*, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.


----------



## style417

gamma68 said:


> *Donegal Tweed jacket by Magee for Standún of Spiddal*


I wish this was a little bigger (or I a little smaller!)


----------



## Reuben

Shout-outs to gamma (for an awesome bleeding madras shirt), DrLivingston (for being his usual bad self), Monocle (for a whole box of treats and goodies), and TweedyDon (for a fuzzy-soft looking chamois shirt that's on the way). Thanks again guys, people like y'all make the thrift exchange the special place it is.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> Donegal Tweed jacket by Magee for Standún of Spiddal





style417 said:


> I wish this was a little bigger (or I a little smaller!)


I wish it was a little smaller, like a 40S. It looks great.
I know the Standún shop well. About 10 miles west of Galway city.


----------



## Duvel

I hear ya. Make that a 44R, and it would be mine.



style417 said:


> I wish this was a little bigger (or I a little smaller!)


----------



## style417

Odradek said:


> I wish it was a little smaller, like a 40S. It looks great.
> I know the Standún shop well. About 10 miles west of Galway city.


I'll make a note of that for the next time we are in Ireland.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I just received my "Mystery Shell" shoes from 32rollandrock and they are WONDERFUL. He was right they were somewhere between 11 and 12. I wear 11.5C. This are just a little snug, so I would guess 11.5B or 11C. But, they are great! Looks like another pair of shells just got added to my collection! I'm not flipping these, they are too nice! 

I am curious who made these. They have a number on the inside, it's 995133 and they also say 2105. Any ideas?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> I just received my "Mystery Shell" shoes from 32rollandrock and they are WONDERFUL. He was right they were somewhere between 11 and 12. I wear 11.5C. This are just a little snug, so I would guess 11.5B or 11C. But, they are great! Looks like another pair of shells just got added to my collection! I'm not flipping these, they are too nice!
> 
> I am curious who made these. They have a number on the inside, it's 995133 and they also say 2105. Any ideas?


Great to hear they arrived safe. I'm also interested in the maker--my money is on Nettleton. And I am impressed by my ability to estimate shoe sizes...


----------



## Odradek

style417 said:


> I'll make a note of that for the next time we are in Ireland.


I haven't been in the shop in years but I know that they usually have a big sale about November every year.


----------



## sporto55

Yes. The sizes vary often depending on whether they are lambs wool or Shetland wool.


----------



## ATL

Not trad, but thought someone might want this for $36 shipped.


----------



## gamma68

*BOTH ITEMS BELOW HAVE BEEN CLAIMED

Bass Weejuns, burgundy, size 9.5D, Made in the USA*

*Brooks Brothers Brookstweed Shetland jacket*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Shell Cordovan Bostonian Longwings - 10.5 C/A
Black, made in USA, in beautiful shape. 
Asking $65


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

$65 for shell longwings? Steal alert. Bostonian may not get much love, but they did know how to make a beautiful shoe back in the day.


----------



## sskim3

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> $65 for shell longwings? Steal alert. Bostonian may not get much love, but they did know how to make a beautiful shoe back in the day.


+1 beautiful but I was gifted with smaller feet


----------



## gamma68

*Lands' End "Charter Collection" Harris Tweed jacket*

The Charter Collection was an elevated, high-quality clothing line that Lands' End introduced in 1983 and discontinued in 1986. This is a beautiful, near-mint example of a Harris Tweed jacket from what many consider Lands' End's golden age.

Lovely herringbone pattern with gorgeous goldenrod, russet and blue-green stripes. See the close-up image of this complex weave. This jacket will be absolutely fabulous for fall weather.

This is as close to a brand new Harris Tweed that you'll probably find on the Thrift Exchange. *Both waist pockets are still basted shut. *Condition is excellent: no holes, tears, snags, etc. One minor flaw, for the sake of full disclosure, is a small stain slightly larger than a quarter on the interior lining.

Two-button front, four-button cuffs
Leather buttons
Partly-lined
Swelled edges
Single vent
Made in the USA

No size tag. Please see actual measurements:

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 26" (+2)
Length from bottom of collar: 32"

*CLAIMED*

---------------------------------------------

*West Marine navy canvas boat shoes*
*Tagged size 9.5*

West Marine makes some terrific boat shoes, but this particular model appears to be no longer available.

This pair is in great shape, with very little wear to the soles and insoles, and no canvas discoloration. (I'll let the lucky buyer take care of fading them just so. ) The laces are still nice and bright.

I'd say sizing runs large. I normally wear 9.5D, but these are too big for me, unfortunately. They'd probably work best for someone who wears size 10.

*Considering the condition and lack of availability, these shoes are a bargain at $29, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.*

Please PM with any questions and I'll respond promptly.


----------



## Monocle

/\ burtiful jacket.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> 2 beautiful pairs of trousers plus 4 nice Brooks Brothers shirts for this weekend...
> 
> Zanella chocolate brown wool trousers--Like New Condition
> 1 Reverse pleat, cuffed
> 
> 36 waist: 33.5 inseam
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren light khaki wool trousers
> 2 forward pleat, cuffed
> 
> 36 waist; 31 inseam
> 
> Made in Italy
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers cut away collar dress shirt
> Like new condition
> Made in USA
> 
> 17 x 33
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue w/ salmon and white button down dress shirt
> 17 x 34
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> 3/2 Sack Navy Flannel Blazer by Peter's of Chagrin Falls
> Not quite flannel but heavier than a worsted.
> 2 patch pockets.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26.5
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers fun ocbd
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue glenplaid w/yellow sport shirt
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Comfort for Harrod's tie
> Made in England
> 3.5" width
> 
> $13 conus


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Does anyone ever trade on here? I found a 3/2 BB tan herringbone cashmere sport coat and it's a 44 R. Too small for me. If anyone is interested and has SC or Suits in 50L or great shoes in 11.5C (or thereabouts), let me know!


----------



## Duvel

NP, would you consider selling that SC as well? I don't have what you're after for trade. If so, can you post photos and details? Thanks.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Does anyone ever trade on here? I found a 3/2 BB tan herringbone cashmere sport coat and it's a 44 R. Too small for me. If anyone is interested and has SC or Suits in 50L or great shoes in 11.5C (or thereabouts), let me know!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> NP, would you consider selling that SC as well? I don't have what you're after for trade. If so, can you post photos and details? Thanks.


Here are a few pics:

IMG]https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah269/dhsnook/DSC_0036_zpscb6c709b.jpg[/IMG]

I haven't taken pictures of the other one yet.

it does not have a size label. but, it measures as a 44R (I think). The measurements are

23 Chest pit to pit

26 sleeve

32.5 length


----------



## drlivingston

If it is measured from the bottom of the collar, that is a 44L.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> If it is measured from the bottom of the collar, that is a 44L.


it was. So, I think you are right. 44L. My mistake.


----------



## rdg

Thanks to sbdivemaster for a nice madras shirt and quick shipping.


----------



## AlanC

*SOLD pending payment* Ferrell Reed cummerbund (sold by local shop Logan's), great shape, adjustable, solid black satin.

$17 delivered, CONUS, Paypal

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/631/y4QMRZ.jpg

A few other things:

*Hamilton* Custom Shirtmakers for Oak Hall
Measures to 18.5 x 31, French cuffs
Made in Texas

$22 delivered CONUS

Hamilton Shirts is a top notch American custom shop. This is a wonderful shirt in excellent shape, barely worn. Perfect for this hard to find size.




*Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged size: 41L

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18 5/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
Length from boc: 32"

 

 



*SOLD pending payment* Southwick 3/2 dartless check tweed
Tagged size: 46R
Made in USA

Gorgeous.

$45! delivered CONUS, Paypal

Chest P2P: 24.5"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5" (~1.75" to let)
Length from boc: 31.25"

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/854/jvjy.jpg

(click to enlarge)


----------



## sbdivemaster

Been a while since I bumped this one...

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## wacolo

$28--->$25 Aquascutum Popover Medium Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon. Clean and in great shape. White and blue pinpoint with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 11
https://postimg.org/image/hp3uvsy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/4v5t2gkmr/

$28--->25 Lacoste Buttondown 44 Pale Blue with a slight darker check over the top. No holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/8q97513sj/ https://postimg.org/image/l7fus6yyb/

$28---$25 Brooks Brothers Linen Shirt Large This shirt could be NWOT. The loop for the price tag is still attached, but I do not know for sure. Navy blue in Irish Linen. As clean as can be.
Neck 17.5
Chest 26
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/7iv9ctdo3/ https://postimg.org/image/wsq0zwkfn/

$28--->$25 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/

$55--->$50 To Boot New York 10.5D A fantastic semi-brogue in tan nubuck. These are not marked, but were made in England. I am guessing from the internal markings and nail pattern that Loake was the manufacturer. A few bumps but nothing major. The soles and heels have lots of life still in them. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/jboh3akqb/ https://postimg.org/image/pqnhzyrg3/ https://postimg.org/image/6zlkpswvn/

$55--->$50 Allen Edmonds McAllister 10.5B Tan Suede and in fine shape. The soles and heels have some wear but nothing major. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/hq97bhaib/ https://postimg.org/image/504yye2k3/ https://postimg.org/image/r3571uovn/

$50--->$45 Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers USA Shirts 16/34 Slim Fit One Blue OCBD, one White OCBD and one Blue Pinpoint. The white OCBD is tagged as a slim. The other two have been taken in at the sides. Overall they are in fine shape. No stains and the cuffs and collars are not threadbare. There is a small ding on the collar of the blue ocbd which I have shown in the last pic. That is the worst of it though. Here are the measurements.
Blue OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Waist 22

White OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24
Waist 22

Blue Pinpoint
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25
Waist 22

https://postimg.org/image/si26cu0kz/ https://postimg.org/image/cdfrjlx83/ https://postimg.org/image/mkyaw0jg3/ https://postimg.org/image/68o96a54j/


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fall is approaching fast. If you want a tweed with a little bit of flair I got just the thing for you.
Half lined, two button sack "Sportsman" by Richman Brothers. Features dual vents, two button cuffs, and ticket pocket. No moth holes/damage save for a few loose stitches around the lapped seams.
*Asking $35 shipped CONUS*



30" Length
18" Shoulders
22" Pit to Pit
24" sleeves
PM with questions or offers.


----------



## ThePopinjay

*15 dollars each, unless otherwise noted. 
*Make me an offer on multiples!




Group A

1. Bunce Brothers- 3.45" 52% Silk, 48% Polyester. Some deterioration of some of the emblems. Woven in England. 
2. Robert Talbott for Peer Gordon- 3.25" 50/50 silk wool blend. Some fuzzing as is typical with these types of emblematics. Woven in England - *$20
*3. Land's End- 3.6" 100% Silk. No apparent flaws, beautiful colors. Made in USA 
4. Robert Talbott Best of Class- 3.75" "Finest Italian Heavy Madder". No flaws. Made in USA -* $20*

Group B- CLAIMED




Group C

1. Bert Pulitzer- 3.6" All Silk. No defects. Made in USA 
2. Land's End- 3.75" 100% Silk. No flaws. Made in USA 
3.CLAIMED
4. Briar- 3.20" 100% Silk. Minor discoloration near not, not very noticeable given the pattern. Woven in England




Group D

1. Robert Talbott for Don Nash Ltd. 4" All Silk Repp
2. CLAIMED
3. Hathaway Foulard 3.75" All Silk




Group E

1. Adam's Row. My personal favorite of the collection. Pic does not do it justice. 3.25" All Silk
2. The Tie Bar faux grenadine 3.6" All Sik - *$10
*3. Gant, beautiful colors. 3.7" All Silk
4. Botany 500, end has been shortened, as pictured. All Poly.* $10*


----------



## CMDC

Still have these. Drops...



CMDC said:


> Here's a nice shirt for the bigger guy...
> 
> Gitman Brothers pink gingham button down sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Tagged XL Tall
> Measures 17 x 38.5
> 
> $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis button down sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $14 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart navy repp w/ New York theme
> 3.75" width
> Made in USA
> 
> $11 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry button down sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Size L
> Measures 17 x 36
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Seersucker and other summer pants...
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker--like new condition
> 38 waist; 30 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker--excellent condition
> 38 waist; 32 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No brand seersucker--made in USA--like new condition
> 34 waist; 33 inseam
> Flat front, cuffed
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 blue ocbd trousers--excellent condition
> 32 waist; 32 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last pair is out of my closet and was worn once, twice at most
> LLBean red chinos
> 32 waist; 32 inseam
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $14 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Samuelsohn navy flannel blazer
> 2 button, darted
> Made in Canada
> Fully lined, single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.75
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $33 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgetown University Shop tie 3.5" width, brownish olive
> Arthur Adler Ancient Madder tie 3.25" width
> $11 conus each


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> New With Tags Santorelli trousers
> Made in Italy
> Single reverse pleat
> Unhemmed
> 
> 38 waist; 37 inches of inseam to hem
> 
> $34 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman blue mini-gingham bd shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged L
> Measures 16 x 35.5
> 
> $13 conus
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> Viyella fun shirt
> This is not the traditional Viyella cotton/wool fabric but is 100% cotton and just like the Brooks Bros and other fun shirt models
> Made in USA
> 
> Size M
> 15 x 33
> $14 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Allen Edmonds MacNeil in black pebble grain calf
> These are in outstanding condition with a few wears at most. Uppers in perfect condition, heels full, soles with little wear.
> Size 11.5D
> 
> $95 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M1 cotton trousers in light yellow, also with little wear.
> Flat front, cuff
> Waist 42; Inseam 31
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver repp--black with red and yellow
> $12 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> Hanover #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers
> Made in USA
> Size 9.5 D/B
> Full heels and little wear to soles
> 
> $85 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops. Did I mention that 2 of these are PRL Purple Label???!!!



CMDC said:


> all in excellent condition...
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label spread collar shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged 15
> Measures 15 x 32
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label spread collar shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged S
> Measures 15 x 34
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers sport shirt
> Size XL
> Made in USA
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren NWOT spread collar shirt
> Tagged 17.5 XL
> Measures 17.5 x 37.5
> 
> $17 conus


----------



## CMDC

Can't believe I still have these. Drop...



CMDC said:


> Three Charvet point collar dress shirts in excellent condition
> All measure 15 x 33
> Dark blue stripe; Light blue stripe; mini-check
> Barrel cuff
> Made in France
> 
> $22 conus each


----------



## drlivingston

How on earth are those Charvet shirts still available?  Someone seriously needs to snap them up! Those things retail at Neiman Marcus for over $500 each.


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Really nice Hickey Freeman navy nailhead wool trousers. These appear to be of a newer vintage by the labeling in the waistband. Plus, excellent condition.
> Reverse pleat and cuffed
> 
> 36 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste dark khaki polo
> Tagged 9
> Made in France
> Pit to Pit: 28; Length: 31
> 
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste slate blue polo
> Tagged XXL
> Made in USA
> Pit to Pit: 26; Length: 34
> 
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light khaki polo
> Size L
> Pit to Pit: 23; Length: 31
> 
> $13 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> I've had this in my closet for about a year and I've come to conclude that I'm probably not a double breasted blazer kind of guy. With six other blazers alongside it (another issue altogether) it just doesn't get worn. So, maybe one of you is looking for a classic Burberry's db blazer. As a bonus, it has been dry cleaned so it's ready to wear.
> 
> There is only one flaw--a small hole near the right cuff, pictured. Otherwise this is in perfect condition. Unvented.
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drops...



CMDC said:


> Here is a truly beautiful Hickey Freeman double breasted suit. The color is a dark slate blue w/pinstripes. It is in outstanding condition with minimal wear. The jacket is unvented and the trousers are reverse pleated and cuffed.
> 
> Made in the USA
> 
> Tagged 41R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> Trousers 37 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $50 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Adler is a now gone DC trad bastion--purveyors of Norman Hilton, Southwick, and all the biggies. President George H W Bush was known to shop there. Here is a like new charcoal mini-herringbone wool topcoat.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 25.5
> Length: 43.5
> 
> $50 conus


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> Can't believe I still have these. Drop...


Oh, wow. Hadn't seen the Charvets. Good grief.

Or the RLPLs. Step up skinny people!


----------



## housemartin

Here is a classic made in England Aquascutum raincoat. Gorgeous colour, no damage or stains, excellent condition.

*Measurements:*pit to pit 26.5 inch, pit to end sleeve 17", shoulder to bottom hem 41.5"

$75 + shipping from Canada (so $10 to Canada $20 or so to U.S. more to Europe)


----------



## Spin Evans

I assure you, CMDC, I have been considered taking my arms up at the shoulder for those Charvets.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Shell Cordovan Bostonian Longwings - 10.5 C/A
*SOLD*.


----------



## ATL

$60 shipped CONUS.



















40/41 R

p2p: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.25
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.75


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

CMDC said:


> Drop...


I can't tell from the pics, CMDC, is that navy Burberrys a 6x1 or 6x2 or a 6x2roll1?


----------



## CMDC

Let me double check to be sure but I'm almost positive it's a 6x1


----------



## sbdivemaster

ATL said:


> $60 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40/41 R
> 
> *p2p: 21.5*
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30.75


Phew! The chest is a too small for me... someone is going to be a happy customer, though.


----------



## Monocle

Thanks Reuben for the fantabulous madras shorts. Going to venture out in the 70 degree weather tonight. I hope I can handle it.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5136_zps32dd28f0.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel

Nice. And what is the shirt?


----------



## Monocle

Duvel said:


> Nice. And what is the shirt?


Thrifted Bonobos chambray.


----------



## Danny

*Barbour Classic Bedale Size 42 with Warm Pile Liner*

Classic Bedale in Sylkoil finish in good used shape. It has been rewaxed regularly and has no large tears or stains. There is a tiny hole at the top left corner of one of the pockets though [shown]. There is some creasing next to the snaps [right side of jacket when viewing first photo] which could be addressed at the next waxing. It includes the zip in warm pile liner which is $100 on its own when purchased new. Coat with liner $200 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Monocle

Vintage HT 2-button gentleman's tweed made for MLM in Tupelo. The colors are different. Greens, browns, creams, with little slubs of yellow, aqua and other colors. 4" notch lapels. Hook vent. Swelled edges. Tiny padding in shoulders. Lined cape and sides. 1962-1976 Union Tag. See measurements. Mimics a 39-40R.

Wp2p - 21"
Lboc - 30.5"
SH - 17"
SL - 25"

*$46.00 *to US and territories - shipped.

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5114_zpsb63ed1ec.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5122_zpsa65737fc.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5116_zps8ecb3bb7.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5119_zps1a3fc8cf.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5121_zpsa80117b8.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5120_zps1237b7c3.jpg.html
offers/trades


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS!*

*PLEASE TAKE $3 OFF EACH SHIRT!*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP 1*

1) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $12.

    

2) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $16.

  

3) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $20.

  

4) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

5) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

6) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

10) Gitman Brothers. Size XXL. Made in the USA. Asking $14.

  

11) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $20.

  

12) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

13) RARE Turnbull & Asser shirt made for Vogue. Three button barrel cuffs. Size 15. $25.

  

15) RARE SERO OCBD. Very pale yellow. Size 15-32. $16.

   

*GROUP 2*

17) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $16.

  

18) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $16.

  

22) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

23) Ralph Lauren Yarmouth check shirt. Size 16.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Just $12.

    

24) Ralph Lauren Marlowe plaid shirt. Excellent condition! Size M. Chest 23, sleeve 33. Asking just $12.

   

25) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Patchwork madras shirt. Absolutely beautiful condition! Blake model. Size L. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $16.

   

26) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

27) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $14.

   

*GROUP 3:*

28) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

29) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $22 > 18.

  

*GROUP 4:*

34) JosABanks Executive line. Cream.16.5-35. MADE IN USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. $6.

  

35) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

37) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

38) Gitman Brothers. 17-34. A lovely shirt from a classic trad makers! Excellent condition. Asking $10.

  

39) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

40) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

41) Ralph Lauren Blake check shirt. BEAUTIFUL! Size M, but more like a L. Chest 24, sleeve c.33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

   

42) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

43) LLBean green check flannel shirt. MADE IN THE USA. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve c. 32. Asking just $9.

  

46) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

47) Brooks Brothers white miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Non iron. Excellent condition. $9

  

48) Brooks Brothers blue miniature herringbone. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking $9.

  

*GROUP 5:*

49) LL Bean red plaid shirt. Size L. Very Good condition. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking $10.

 

50) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

51) LLBean flannel. Made in the USA. Reg-L. Chest 24, sleeve 32. Asking $10.

  

53) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $8.

  

56) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White tab collar. Excellent condition. $9.

  

57) Brooks Brothers 16.5-36. White, tab collar. Excellent condition. $8

  

59) Woolrich red shirt. Size L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

 

60) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

61) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

62) Vintage Woodsman combed cotton shirt. MADE IN USA. Pale yellow. Very Good condition. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32. Asking just $8.

  

62) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $9.

 

64) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $9.

  

65) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

*GROUP 6: *

67) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

70) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

71) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 7 FORMAL SHIRTS: *

72) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition. $8

 

73) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition. $8

 

*GROUP 8*

76) Land's End. 16-34. Excellent condition, with laundry mark in inside collar. Made in USA. $8.

  

77) LL Bean. L-Reg. Excellent condition. Chest 24, sleeve 34 3/4, length 32. Asking $10.

 

78) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. Excellent condition. Chest 24 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2, length 32 1/2. $12.

  

79) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

80) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

81) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

82) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $15,

 

83) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

84) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $16.

  

85) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

*GROUP 9:*

86) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

87) Brooks Brothers Special order OCBD. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

88) Another Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD shirt! I believe that the collar is unlined. Custom made. Chest 21 1/4, sleeve 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17 1/2; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 3/8. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

89) SOLD Brooks Brothers OCBD. 15.5-34. Slim Fit. Imported. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $13.

  

90) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $15.

 

92) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" shirt. 15.5-32/33. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.

   

93) Brooks Brothers check shirt. Lovely and soft; fabric woven in Italy. Size M; chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

  

94) Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $14.

   

95) Another Ivy Summer Classic--the Ralph Lauren Polo shirt! Brown. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

97) Brooks Brothers casual check shirt. Size M. Chest 22 1/2, sleeve c. 35 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties!*

*I have a slew of beautiful ties to pass on today, as well as bowties and cravats, from makers such as Chipp, J. Press, Ben Silver, The Andover Shop, Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*

​
2) Huntington. Al silk, excellent condition. Made in USA. 3 3/4". $13 > 10

 

3) J. Press. Made in Ireland. All silk. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $18 > 15.

 

4) Robert Talbott for The Tartan Corner. Hand sewn. Shropshire Light Infantry regimental. Excellent condition, except that the tag noting the affiliation is off on one side. 3 1/4". $15 > 12.

 

5) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $16 > 12.

 

6) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

7) Huntington. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 3/4". $13 > 10

 

8) Jos. A Bank. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $8 > 6.

 

9) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $12 > 10.

 

*GROUP B: EMBLEMATICS AND MORE!*

​
1) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $20 > 16

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

3) J. Press The Burlington Knot. 80/20 silk/polyester. Excellent condition. 4". $18 > 15.

   

4) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $14 > 12.

  

6) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. Racquets and ball. All silk; woven in England. Excellent condition. 3 1/4" $20 > 16.

  

7) Polo paisley. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12 > 10.

 

8) Brooks Brothers; all wool. Hand made in the USA. Beautiful! 4". Just $18 > 15.

 

9) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $8 > 6.

  

*GROUP C: WOOLS, SILKS, VINTAGE & MORE!*

​
2) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch. GORGEOUS! 3 1/4" by 48". Excellent condition; all wool tartan. $15 > 12.

 

3) XMI. ALl silk; excellent. 3 3/8". $12 > 10.

 

4) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $15 > 12.

 

5) Chipp. ALl silk; woven in England. Excellent except for some minor disbalance at the end of the blade. 4". $15 > 12.

 


6) Scappino; made for Princeton University Store. All silk. Some minor discoloration on lining, and store label is off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $10 > 8.

  

7) The English Sports SHop of Bermuda. Made in England. All silk; excellent. 3 1/2". $14 > 12

  

9) VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS! Cotton. Very Good condition. 3 1/4" by 51". $12 > 9

 

10) LIKELY 1940s! VERY VINTAGE Abercrombie and Fitch wool tie. EXCELLENT condition! 3 3/8" by 45 1/4". Asking just $25 > 18--this is exceptionally rare!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump & drop...

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $10 > $9 each!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12 > $10 > $9*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10 > $9*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10 > $9*

*FIRE SALE: $10 > $9 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Belts!*

*I have a whole slew of lovely belts to pass on today!
*
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN CONUS*.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
*NB: The FIRST measurement is the length of the strap, excluding the buckle. The SECOND measurement is to the middle hole.*

2) Coach. Made in Italy. Very Good condition. Leather with green fabric overlay. Size 34. 38 1/2, 33 1/2. Asking $12.

  

5) Banana Republic belt. Good condition. Some considerable memory along its length, and some considerable wear to the holes on the underside, as shown. Size 36. 40, 35 1/2. Asking $6

    

6) Plain leather informal belt. Some shading to the reverse, so Very Good condition. 401/2, 36. Asking just $10.

 

7) Blue surcingle. Very Good condition. 32, 28 1/2. Asking just $9.



8) Harvey Ltd. Made by hand in the USA. Some wear and fading to hole area, as shown. Good/Very Good condition. 40, 35 1/2. $15.

   

9) As above, but darker leather. Also Good/Very Good condition. 38, 33 1/2. $15.



10) Thin belt with white top stitching. Very Good/Excellent condition. 38 1/2, 35 1/2. $12.



13) Canterbury belts blue surcingle. Size 30. very Good/Excellent condition. 32, 28 3/4. Asking $10.

 

14) Red surcingle. Excellent condition. 39, 36. Asking $12.

 

15) Striped surcingle. Very Good condition. 32, 28 3/4. Asking just $12.


----------



## Jovan

*Summer, fall, and winter items need to go!*

Just posting a "preview" to generate interest. Will list full pics and measurements within the next week. In particular, I've got some good quality chinos I need to offload before summer closes...

Polo Preston (plain front, low-mid rise, straight cut) Granary Tan, 36x34
Polo Andrew (forward pleat, mid rise, full cut) Nantucket Red, 36x32
Bills Khakis Original Twill M3 (plain front, low-mid rise, straight cut) British Khaki, 35x32 (let out from 34)
Bills Khakis Vintage Twill M3 Khaki, 35x32 (let out from 34), 35x32 (also let out from 34)

I'll also be selling a smattering of sport coats, a double breasted suit (that may or may not be to everyone's taste, it fastens 6x1), a few OCBDs, a pair of corduroys, and a couple shorts in madras and seersucker. Also, a very nice tweed overcoat with raglan sleeves.

PM if any questions, I can snap some photos and take measures on any item you're interested in.


----------



## vpkozel

Camel Hair





S2S - 18
P2P - 21
Waist top button - 19.5
BOC - 29.25
_____________________________________________________

Linen (at least I am pretty sure it is linen but there is no tag)





S2S - 17.5
P2P - 20.5
Waist top button - 18.5
BOC - 28
_____________________________________________________

Orphan Brown wool 3 button - even though this is an orphan, I doubt that anyone would know unless you told them as it was a custom made suit. It is a heavier weight wool and I would keep it except I don't like ticket pockets.









S2S - 19
P2P - 22
Waist middle button - 20
BOC - 29.5

Let me know if anything strikes your fancy. Thanks!


----------



## gamma68

Any smaller Trads out there interested in a *vintage patchwork linen jacket?* Corbin for Jacob Reed.

Not patchwork madras. This is patchwork linen. Truly a rare grail item.

Two-button, undarted, hook vent, fully lined (but light as a feather), Made in USA.

Union tag places this circa 1968-1976.

Shoulders 17", chest 38", waist 35", sleeve 23.25", length BOC 30.25"

Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Reuben

I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> I'd like to see pictures.


Edits above, with added info.


----------



## drlivingston

There will be a "ties for sale" thread this afternoon!


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> There will be a "ties for sale" thread this afternoon!


:aportnoy:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Why wait till this afternoon? *

I have a slew of ties to pass on today--mainly emblematics, but also regimentals and patterns, from makers such as J. Press, Brooks Brothers, and Talbott.

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are also welcome!

*As always, LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING, especially on three or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Argyle & Sutherland. Major memory in knot area; keeper almost off, rub on left edge at the end, hence just Good condition. 3 3/4". Asking $6.

 

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. Major memory in knot area. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $6

 

3) SOLD Burberry, in classic novacheck. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking $20.

 

4) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers, No. 1 stripe. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15

 

5) Unknown maker, Very Good condition, no maker. Poly/silk. 3 1/2". $6

 

6) Darien Sports SHop stripe. Rub at tip, creasing at rear, Good condition. 2 7/8". $5

 

7) J. Press Burlington knot. All wool. This does have a small hole about 3/4" of the way up the blade, as shown, and the keeper is off on one side, hence just Good condition. 4". $10.

  

8) SOLD Armand Couture regimental. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $12

 

9) Old School JAB stripe. ALl silk, excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

10) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. Neats. Keeper off on one side, otherwise excellent. 3 3/4". $12

 

11) SOLD Robert Talbott regimental. 3 1/8" Excellent condition. $15

 

*GROUP B*


​
12) J. Press tie for Yale's The Fence Club, which closed in 1979. See the article here:

Very Good condition; 3 1/2". Asking just $20.



13) Wembley shield. Polyester. 2 3/4". Very Good condition. $6.

  

14) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6

 

16) Spells out "Thank God It's Friday" in nautical flags. Poly. 3 1/2. Very Good condition. $8.

 

17) SOLD Doblin vintage cars. Good condition only. Poly. 3 1/2. $6.

 

18) Harvard. Missing keeper, no fabric content, likely oly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8

  

19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $7.

 

20) English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Hunting with hounds tie. Wonderful! Excellent condition. Poly. 3 3/8". $10.

  

21) Happy whales. No maker or fabric content; likely silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $8

 

22) MCP tie. A classic! Bloomingdale's. Tag off on one side, otherwise Excellent condition. Poly. 4'. $8

 

23) SOLD Lesley Cup. Silk. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

24) Harvale vintage. Coca cola bottle. Some stainig at tip and to lining, hence just Good condition. 2 5/8". $5.

  

25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $9.

 

26) Nantucket emblematic. Poly silk. Minor stain as shown, hence Good condition. 3 1/2". $6

  

*GROUP C*

​
27) Britches of Georgetown shield tie. Poly/silk. SLightly mis-shapen blade at tip, otherwise excellent. 3". $8.

 

28) Eljo's sailing ships. No fabric content; likely silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

 

29) Crest tie. Excellent condition; poly. 3 1/8". $10.

 

30) Hampton Hall brand. 1855 tie. Made with Qiana. Very Good. 3 1/2". $8.

 

31) SOLD CLASSIC! DOM tie. Poly. Very Good/Excellent. 3 1/8". $15

 

32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $8.

 

33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $7

 

34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $4.

 

35) $ signs. Poly. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $9.

 

36) Spouting whales. Excellent. Poly. 3 1/2'. $9.

 

37) SOLD Wm. Chelsea. Moon landing? Mason symbol? 3 1/4" Likely poly. Excellent. $10.

  

38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.

 

39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $8.

  

40) SOLD Hagler Leonard Fight tie. Silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $14.

   

41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $9.

  

*GROUP D*



42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.

 

43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $5.



44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.

 

45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3

   

46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $8.

 

47) CTC Eire tie. Made in Ireland. Poly. 3". Excellent condition. $8.

  

48) SOLD Vintage cars. Poly. 3". Excellent. $7.

 

49) SOLD Ellisso tennis tie. No fabric content; likely poly. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10.

 

50) SOLD CTC shamrock tie. Poly. Made in ireland. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $8.

 

51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $8.

   

52) Waterfowl with Christmas wreaths. 3 1/8". Excellent. $8.

  

53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $8.

  

54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $7.

 

55) Bunce Brothers. It's raining tax! Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $8.

  

56) SOLD Lacrosse sticks. Poly. 3 5/8". Excellent. $10.

 

*GROUP E*



57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $7.

 

58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $8

  

59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $8.

 

60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $7.

 

61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $7.

 

62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $10.

  

63) SOLD IVY CLASSIC! Murray's Toggery Shop tie; whales spouting. A very small stain on edge about a foot up; hardly noticeable, otherwise Very Good. Poly. 3". $12.

  

64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $8.

   

65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $8.

 

66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8

 

67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $7.

  

68) ON HOLD Magilla. Green pheasants. All silk, woven in England. Excellent. 3 1/4". $12.

  

69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $8.

 

70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $12.

  

71) Bristol Bay. Pugnacious ancient soldier; college mascot? Poly. Excellent. 3". $10.

  

*GROUP F*

​
72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $7.

 

73) Harvard. From the Coop. Badly rubbed on one side. Poly. 3 1/8". $7.

  

74) SOLD Lacrosse. Poly. 4". $8.

 

75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $8.

  

76) SOLD Buffalo. Poly. Press mark across the middle; very Good condition. 3 1/4". $9.

  

77) Resilio. Hunting spaniels! Almost certainly poly. 3". Very Good/Excellent. $9.

  

78)Robert Tallbott for The Andover SHop. Seagulls in flight. A very elegant tie! Likely silk. 3 1/2". Very Good/Excellent condition. $15.

 

79) Vintage JAB. Whales. Stained, as shown. Silk. 3". Poor condition. $3.

   

80) Country Club. Whales. Likely poly-silk or silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $8.

 

81) Robert Talbott teddy bears. Silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

 

82) Lobsters. Unknown maker. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $7

 

84) Harvale "ADC" roundel tie. "Harvale" is a portmanteau name--stemming from...?  This is all silk, and excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $12.

 

85) UMDNJ tie. You too can embezzle funds! ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

  

86) Whales tie. Small stain as shown, which will likely come out. 3 1/4". Poly. Good condition. $7.

  

*GROUP G*

​
87) Yale Class of 1953. Poly silk. Although not marked, this is almost certainly made by J. Press. Excellent condition. $20.

 

89) Dogs and birds. Poly silk. Keeper missing. Very Good. 3". $10.

 

90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $7.

 

91) Millar's of Ireland shamrock tie. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $7



92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $7

 

93) CTC shamrock tie. 2 7/8". Poly. Excellent. $6

 

94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $7

 

95) Trimingham's of Bermuda. 3 1/4". Poly. Very Good. $8.

 

96) ON HOLD Regimentals lion rampant, Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. $10.

 

97) SOLD Hearts tie. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Poly. $10.

 

98) ON HOLD Owls tie. Polyester. Very Good condition; one or two minor thread pulls. 3". $8.

  

99) The English Sports Shop Bermuda. Likely poly silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $8.



100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $8.

 

101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $7.

 

102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $7.

  

*GROUP H*

​
103) University of Indiana. Poly. 3 1/4. Very Good condition. $9.

  

104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $6

 

105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $8.

  

106) Crest tie for Bullock's. Likely poly silk. Very Good condition. 3". $9.

 

107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $9.

 

108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $7

  

109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

110) The English SHop of Princeton by Robert Talbott. This appears to read "I.O.B.C.". 3 1/4". Likely silk, excellent condition. $12.

  

111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $5.

  

112) SOLD Pizza tossing tie? Poly. 3". Sticker with "C" on it attached to back. Very Good condition. $4.

 

113) University of Wisconsin tie. By Pintail. Poly. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. $8.

 

114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.

  

115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $6.


----------



## drlivingston

Well played!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY SUMMER CLASSIC--White Bucks, with the classic red sole! 11 D/B.*

THE quintessential Ivy summer footwear, the habit of Ivy educated lawyers of wearing these shoes to work led to the term "white shoe law firm" to describe a certain type of practice.

These shoes are a lovely example of this summer classic, with beautiful creamy white uppers and red soles. Made by walk Over, these are size 11 D/B and are in Very Good/Excellent condition--I never describe white bucks as being excellent unless they're pristine!

Asking just *$39, or offer, shipped in the CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## ThePopinjay

*DROP* 
*11 dollars each, unless otherwise noted. 
*Make me an offer on multiples!




Group A

1. Bunce Brothers- 3.45" 52% Silk, 48% Polyester. Some deterioration of some of the emblems. Woven in England. 
2. Robert Talbott for Peer Gordon- 3.25" 50/50 silk wool blend. Some fuzzing as is typical with these types of emblematics. Woven in England - *$16
*3. Land's End- 3.6" 100% Silk. No apparent flaws, beautiful colors. Made in USA 
4. Robert Talbott Best of Class- 3.75" "Finest Italian Heavy Madder". No flaws. Made in USA -* $16*

Group B- CLAIMED




Group C

1. Bert Pulitzer- 3.6" All Silk. No defects. Made in USA 
2. Land's End- 3.75" 100% Silk. No flaws. Made in USA 
3.CLAIMED
4. Briar- 3.20" 100% Silk. Minor discoloration near not, not very noticeable given the pattern. Woven in England




Group D

1. Robert Talbott for Don Nash Ltd. 4" All Silk Repp
2. CLAIMED
3. Hathaway Foulard 3.75" All Silk




Group E

1. Adam's Row. My personal favorite of the collection. Pic does not do it justice. 3.25" All Silk
2. The Tie Bar faux grenadine 3.6" All Sik - *$9
*3. Gant, beautiful colors. 3.7" All Silk
4. Botany 500, end has been shortened, as pictured. All Poly.* $9*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Men of Yale!*

*YALIES! 

**If you were unfortunate enough to attend a certain correctional facility/drinking club located in New Haven, rather than attending a proper university, I have some lovely things to salve your pain!*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN CONUS, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
*Beer stein:*

Made for "Mark the Greek", this dates from 1969. It has a chip on the rim, as shown, and some smaller chips on the bottom rim, also as shown. This is in very Good condition overall, and was made in the USA. I wouldn't suggest drinking from this, but it would be a perfect holder for pens, pencils, or the small change you're collecting to put Biff through Choate or Muffy through rehab. *Asking just $25, or offer.*

        

*Ties:*

1) Yale crew tie by Rivetz of Boston. (Where a real university is located!  ) The fabric content tag is missing, possibly chewed off in frustration be a crewman defeated by the rowers of a real university, but this is likely poly/silk. In Very Good/Excellent condition, *and just $10*.... or roughly 1/1000th of what you paid for just one class!

 

2) Yale class of 1953 tie. Almost certainly made by J. Press, this is silk, and in excellent condition. *Asking just $20.*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Yesterday I received my package from Monocle with shoes and ties! 

I am absolutely thrilled! Fantastic Burberry and Zegna ties! AND very gently worn Allen Edmonds Leeds in Shell Cordovan! WOO HOO! 

Thank you so much, Sir! Fantastic!


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers seersucker bd short sleeve sport shir
Size M

$22 conus







Brooks Brothers polo
Size M

$20 conus






Two Chipp doggie ties
#1 3.25" width
#2 3.75" width

$17 conus each


----------



## adoucett

Drop on this remaining shirt:

4) *Spread Collar Dress Shirt --Made in USA - 17-35
Side pleated. French Cuffs. Front Pocket
Very Good Condition
Asking $16, free shipping

P2P=26.5"
Collar=17"
Length=34.5"


















(*Cuff links sadly not included)*


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming soon:

BB plaid camel hair - somewhere in the 44-46 range
BB Charcoal Suit - 44R
Harvard Co-Op Grey Trousers - (a very slim) 32x30
Custom made Tom James Seersucker suit in the 46-48 range

perhaps a few other things....getting a little tired of e-bay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tweedy Don, you missed the best Yale item of the bunch. Perhaps if you had had a decent education...

PM sent.


----------



## adoucett

I really like that Yale rowing tie but I would get so much **** from my teammates if I wore it, I had to resist :icon_pale:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Moved several of these, so I cleaned up the listing...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*


*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15**Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
Still had the brass collar stays!
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 17"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; It's been washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 x 32-33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15**Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; made in Poland
*TAGGED: 16x35*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 35.5"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $15**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15**Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

There's still plenty of summer time remaining to enjoy a nice madras or seersucker...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## AlanC

*Bills Khakis*
Driving Twills
French Fly, Reverse Pleats

Tagged Size: 35
Measures: 17.75" waist x 31.75 inseam w/ 1.5" cuff

These are a step up from standard Bills, retailing for ~$185.

Take these for $30 shipped CONUS, Paypal.










*Hamilton* Custom Shirtmakers for Oak Hall
Measures to 18.5 x 31, French cuffs
Made in Texas

$22 delivered CONUS (or offer)

Hamilton Shirts is a top notch American custom shop. This is a wonderful shirt in excellent shape, barely worn. Perfect for this hard to find size.




*Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged size: 41L

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18 5/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
Length from boc: 32"


----------



## gamma68

CLAIMED, thanks for the interest, everyone!



gamma68 said:


> Any smaller Trads out there interested in a *vintage patchwork linen jacket?* Corbin for Jacob Reed.
> 
> Not patchwork madras. This is patchwork linen. Truly a rare grail item.
> 
> Two-button, undarted, hook vent, fully lined (but light as a feather), Made in USA.
> 
> Union tag places this circa 1968-1976.
> 
> Shoulders 17", chest 38", waist 35", sleeve 23.25", length BOC 30.25"


----------



## wwilson

NOS Made in U.S.A. Bass Weejuns Size 10.5 D - Appears to have never been worn - $60* Sold pending payment!
*
(first sale on the forum so bear with me...)


----------



## wwilson

Bigger pics from above...


----------



## MarineDad

PM sent.


----------



## shadoman

*For Sale ( or Trade ! )*

*Brooks Brothers
1818
SaxXon Wool
Madison* *48R*

Looks like this:

Jacket:
Chest: 26
Waist: 24.5
Shoulder: 21.25
Length: 32.25
Sleeve: 24 (+1)

Trousers:
Waist:21.5 (or 43" as tagged) (+1)
Inseam: 27.125
Outside: 38 (from bottom of waistband)
Cuff, Full R-1.5
L- 1.625 (WTF ???)
No Suspender Buttons

$200 OBO or trade for equal quality in 45/46R with correct measurements


----------



## Duvel

Is it okay if I try to gauge interest in a few items? 

I'm weening myself from my J. Crew addiction, and so I find myself with a few items I'm willing to part with. A few secret wash shirts. Also, the barn jacket from last year, the British Millerain field jacket in black, and a Ludlow Fit navy blazer. Would things go here, or am I better off advertising elsewhere? 

Thanks.


----------



## adoucett

Duvel said:


> Is it okay if I try to gauge interest in a few items?
> 
> I'm weening myself from my J. Crew addiction, and so I find myself with a few items I'm willing to part with. A few secret wash shirts. Also, the barn jacket from last year, the British Millerain field jacket in black, and a Ludlow Fit navy blazer. Would things go here, or am I better off advertising elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks.


what sizes are we talking? I wouldn't mind a J.Crew jacket or two.


----------



## Duvel

Medium in the British Millerain field jacket and the barn coat. 42R in the blazer.



adoucett said:


> what sizes are we talking? I wouldn't mind a J.Crew jacket or two.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Tweedy Don, you missed the best Yale item of the bunch. Perhaps if you had had a decent education...


No. 31?


----------



## WillBarrett

Suits and Sportcoats! Get into it! To quote our friend TweedyDon - shipping included and all offers welcome!

BB 3 Button Suit in Charcoal
Made in USA

*$60 CONUS*

Measurements:

Chest - 22"
Shoulder - 19"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeve - 23.5"
Waist - 34"
Length - 28.5"








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

BB Camel Hair Blazer:

Chest - 23"
Length - 33"
Shoulder - 19"
Sleeve - 24.5"

One spot above left front pocket. See picture.

Made in USA -* $35 CONUS*









[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Custom Made Tom James Seersucker Suit

Small spot under the waistline on back. see pictures

*$50 CONUS*

Seersucker
Chest - 23"
Shoulder - 19"
Length - 32"
Sleeve - 25"
Waist - 38"
Length - 30"









[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

AWESOME Green Tweed Jacket.

Made in USA - very old.

*$35 CONUS*

Green tweed
Chest - 22"
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 30.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Jack Victor
Silk/Wool Jacket - labeled 44R

see spot in picture -* $25 CONUS*

Jack Victor
Chest - 23"
Shoulder - 19.5"
Length - 32"
Sleeve - 25" with an inch or so

One spot on front bottom . See picture. $20 CONUS









[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Odradek

It's been a while, so long had forgotten exactly what I bought, but my jacket purchases from last November have finally arrived via my complicated trans-Atlantic delivery route. I get them shipped to my sister in law in the US and she brings them with her when she comes over here. Sadly her usual Christmas trip didn't go ahead last year and so meeting up with her in Ireland the other day I've been handed a big bag of goodies.

From *TweedyDon* comes an interesting Brooks Brothers silk jacket. Really unusual material, unkindly described by my sister in law as looking like curtains, but well tailored and a perfect fit. 
Also some recent tie purchases from *TweedyDon*.

From *Garasaki* I've got a beautiful sky blue Brooks Brothers blazer. The BoC is 30.5" and not 29", so a 40R and not a 40S, but I was figuring on shortening the sleeves anyway, and this one is so cool, the alterations will be worth it.

And all the way from Texas, from *Monocle* comes a great pair of herringbone tweed trousers. Tried them on last night and they are far too warm for our current weather. Not sure who'd be wearing them in Texas. Thanks Monocle for the great deal.

Also in my haul are a few nice ties from US ebay, and a great pair of AE MacNeils, which look almost new.

And, when I got home there was a package from *Dr. Livingston* with a very nice pair of braces.

My main problem not is that my two small wardrobes are at 120% capacity.

If I get any time, I might get some photos over to the "August Acquisitions" thread.


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> No. 31?


No, I believe that's the Diocese Of Milwaukee--or something like that.

And Tweedy, your inbox is full. That DOM tie must really be popular...


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> And Tweedy, your inbox is full. That DOM tie must really be popular...


Well, it's not the Yale items! 

Inbox cleared!


----------



## CMDC

One request if anyone has one laying around or finds one thrifting: blue spread collar, barrel cuff shirt. Gotta be spread collar, gotta be barrel cuff. 16 x 33.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Corbin (for Dilliard's) 44-46L no size label see measurements

Handsome Tweedy Block Check (sort of hard to describe) 
 
[/URL]

Chest (P2P) 23.75

Shoulder 19.5

Sleeve 26

Length 33

*ASKING FOR $48 with Free Shipping CONUS 
*

CORBIN Tweedy Glen Plaid 42R but no size tag see measurements 

[/URL]

[/URL]

Chest P2P 22

Shoulder 19

Sleeve 23 (with 2 plus inches extra to lengthen sleeve)

Length 31

*ASKING $45 FREE SHIPPING CONUS *

Make me an offer!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lands End extra-long Madras tie
Made in USA
3.25" by 64"

Asking $15 > $11 or offer


----------



## mhj

*Allen Edmonds Patriots - Brown - 11.5 D.*

These are in excellent condition, I bought them too narrow and I just can't make them work for me. I got them from eBay and they appear to have been recrafted by AE and they don't make any of the noises that people have complained about $75 obo.


----------



## 32rollandrock

mhj said:


> *Allen Edmonds Patriots - Brown - 11.5 D.*
> 
> These are in excellent condition, I bought them too narrow and I just can't make them work for me. I got them from eBay and they appear to have been recrafted by AE and they don't make any of the noises that people have complained about $75 obo.
> 
> View attachment 12166
> View attachment 12167


Phenomenal deal.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMPS AND PRICE DROPS*

* by Magee for Standún of Spiddal*

What sets this classic blue/gray herringbone jacket apart from others are the beautiful colored flecks throughout the cloth--plum, burnt orange and sky blue. Truly a stunner!

It was hand-woven by P.J. Carr and tailored for Standún of Spiddal, Galway, Ireland. Standún has been known for decades as a retailer of first-class Aran sweaters and other Irish apparel.

Two-button front, two-button non-functional cuffs
Fully-lined, two interior pockets and one interior pen pocket
Dual vented
Made in Ireland 
Excellent condition with absolutely no moth holes, stains or other flaws
Tagged 42L, please see actual measurements

Actual measurements:
Shoulders: 18.75"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 26" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $40*, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*West Marine navy canvas boat shoes*
*Tagged size 9.5*

West Marine makes some terrific boat shoes, but this particular model appears to be no longer available.

This pair is in great shape, with very little wear to the soles and insoles, and no canvas discoloration. (I'll let the lucky buyer take care of fading them just so. ) The laces are still nice and bright.

I'd say sizing runs large. I normally wear 9.5D, but these are too big for me, unfortunately. They'd probably work best for someone who wears size 10.

*Considering the condition and lack of availability, these shoes are a bargain at $29, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.

**

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BEN SILVER cutaway collar shirt
Light blue, yellow, orange 
100% cotton
Cutaway collar sits under jacket, even without a neck tie 
Mother of Pearl buttons
Button cuffs
Actual measurements: 15.5" neck, 33" sleeve
Asking $40>>$35>>$30

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BROOKS BROTHERS LIGHT BLUE POLO SHIRT

Tagged size L
Measures 24" pit-to-pit, 30.5" total length from .
Asking $12

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS & MERCHANTS
PURPLE LABEL
EGYPTIAN COTTON DRESS SHIRT*

BB Slim Fit
100% Egyptian cotton, woven in Italy, Made in USA
Spread collar
Two-button cuffs
Tagged size 16-33
Measures 16.25" neck, 33" sleeve
*Asking $20>>$18*


----------



## caravan70

Just wanted to give a tip of the hat to sskim3 for a lovely JPress navy blazer. Great item and about the quickest delivery I've ever had!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any interest for $20 shipped? No issues.


----------



## Acme

*Jos A Bank Vintage Red Label Mens Grey Herringbone 2 Btn Shetland Tweed Blazer 36S**Condition:* This garment is in very good, pre-owned condition. This garment has been carefully inspected to insure that it has no holes, stains, or other defects.

*Measurements* Stated Size​Pit-to-pit​Hem Length​Sleeve Length​Shoulder Width​n/a2028.522.5+217











$40 Conus.


----------



## dschmidt13

I know that I am still a noob here, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I purchased a tie from tonyanthony1970 on July 25th and I have still not heard from him or received the tie. I have made several attempts to contact him without any success.

It wasn't a large sum, but it's still quite annoying. I have dealt with many on this forum (buying and selling) and everything went very smooth, so it's just frustrating to see things like this happen.

BTW, I went on vacation for 4 days without internet connection, only 4, and I seemed to have missed 5 or 6 items I would have bought instantly. I hate it when that happens...


----------



## Duvel

A heads up for any interested parties: I'll have a good half-dozen or so J. Crew secret wash shirts up for sale in the next few days. I'm going through a serious "self correction" of my shirt fit, and so these have not been worn much, as they're mediums and I really should be in larges. All regular retail, not factory, and all purchased within the last couple of years. Included will be a chambray work shirt.

Feel free to PM me, if you want more info now.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Anyone need some cowboy boots? 



I will make someone a good deal that's much lower than the asking price.


----------



## drlivingston

dschmidt13 said:


> I know that I am still a noob here, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I purchased a tie from tonyanthony1970 on July 25th and I have still not heard from him or received the tie. I have made several attempts to contact him without any success.


His last activity was on July 31. He comes and goes. You will get probably get your tie by Christmas.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> Anyone need some cowboy boots?
> 
> I will make someone a good deal that's much lower than the asking price.


Appreciate the sentiment, but eBay links typically go on the eBay spoilers thread. It's usually for cool cheap tradly finds but some of the more regular sellers post appropriate listings from their stores on there too.


----------



## vpkozel

dschmidt13 said:


> I know that I am still a noob here, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I purchased a tie from tonyanthony1970 on July 25th and I have still not heard from him or received the tie. I have made several attempts to contact him without any success.
> 
> It wasn't a large sum, but it's still quite annoying. I have dealt with many on this forum (buying and selling) and everything went very smooth, so it's just frustrating to see things like this happen.
> 
> BTW, I went on vacation for 4 days without internet connection, only 4, and I seemed to have missed 5 or 6 items I would have bought instantly. I hate it when that happens...


He contacted me via email early this week and said that he had been moving. He said I would get my tie soon though. Take it for what it is worth, but he did sound very aplogetic. I will post when I get my tie.


----------



## mhj

*Allen Edmonds Patriots - Brown SOLD*


----------



## sbdivemaster

I know it's not really the correct forum, but there is no other place on AAAC I can think of where this would get any traction:

Any shotgunners here that reload? If so, please send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## jbierce

Hi all, I'm currently in urgent need of suit / dress pants, size 30x30 any fabric or color. Please let me know if you can help me out. Thank you so much!


----------



## Duvel

Shirts arrived from Tweedy Don. Good stuff, once again. I'm good now for flannel shirts this winter. Thank you, TD. 

I've never owned a Yarmouth shirt from PRL. Can you say, Big! My gosh. But I love it. I will wear the billow proudly.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS ZEGNA Harrington jacket! Made in Italy, lightly resined linen/cotton blend jacket, in excellent condition! PERFECT for late Summer and early Fall! Size L.*

*This is absolutely GORGEOUS! *Not Trad, to be sure, but since it's a Harrington style it's certainly Trad-adjacent.... and it IS gorgeous! Made in Italy, this really is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. The exterior shell is a lovely blend of 65% linen, 25% cotton, and 10% resin; a wonderful, light-weight combination that's also likely very water resistant. And the resin that Zegna uses is far, far different to the wax of Barbour and Belstaff--light, airy, and with no odor at all, apart from that of style and wealth! The lining is also beautiful and lightweight; a blend of linen and viscose.

This jacket is a beautiful rich, dark, dark, navy blue; the lining is a perfectly complementary light chambray. The jacket features a fully functional collar tab, and the collar has been stitched to ensure that it stands up properly when up and closed. There is some elastication to the waist at the sides to ensure a neat fit and slim silhouette, and there are two slash pockets in the sides. It also has interior pockets which close using buttons. The cuffs have button closures.

This really is a beautiful jacket, in absolutely excellent condition; the only possible flaws are two thread nubs by the right-hand pocket, which were likely there from new. *This is outstanding, and a steal at just $75, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.* International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

This jacket would be perfect for the cooling late summer and early Fall!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged with the European size "52/L", this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 5/8
Shoulder: 21 1/4 (Recall, this is cut as a Harrington)
Length (BOC): 26 1/2





            
​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic white bucks!*

THE quintessential Ivy summer footwear, the habit of Ivy educated lawyers of wearing these shoes to work led to the term "white shoe law firm" to describe a certain type of practice.

These shoes are a lovely example of this summer classic, with beautiful creamy white uppers and red soles. Made by Walk Over, these are size 11 D/B and are in Very Good/Excellent condition--I never describe white bucks as being excellent unless they're pristine!

Asking just *$35, or offer, shipped in the CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

TweedyDon said:


> *Oxxford, Hilton, Haspel, seersucker, linen, gingham, 3/2 sacks!
> 
> **In sizes c.36 - 42!*
> 
> ​


Dang! No 50L?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Late Summer Jackets--Oxxford, Hilton, linen, seersucker, 3/2 sack, and more!*

*I have several beautiful jackets to pass along today, all of which would be perfect for the end of summer and the early start of Fall... and then would give you many years of summer use thereafter! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the US*; International offers are welcome, with discounted shipping available!

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
*1) Oxxford "Caambridge" model; three patch pockets!*

This is gorgeous! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this is a lovely lightweight jacket which appears to be cut from a linen/wool blend, although there is no fabric content listed. It has a lovely hopsack-y weave. This has three patch pockets, with the top breast pocket at a lovely hacking slant. It is a standard two button front model, with darting. The cuffs have four buttons, and it features a single vent. It features pick-stitching on the lapels, front closure, and all around the three front pockets.

This does have some minor issues; there are two small brown marks on the back at the hem, as shown, and I have just discovered a very faint smudge on the bottom right at the front by the hem. These will almost certainly come out with dry cleaning. There is also a tiny pinhole on one sleeve, as shown, and one in the lining in the middle of the shoulder, as shown. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal *at just $39, or offer, boxxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



          

*2) NOS Vintage Haspel Wash and Wear 3/2 sack in light olive. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

A trad/Ivy summer classic, the wash and wear jacket or suit was a late 1960s favourite--and this one from Haspel is in lovely condition, being NOS! (Although please note that it could use a dry clean--or wash!--to freshen it up, as it's been stored for many years!) Cut from a lovely light olive fabric, this jacket has the classic two front patch pockets, and is cut as a 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and was made for Barney's of New York. It still retains its original sleeve tag! Naturally, it was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition--although see the caveat above.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



       

*3) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. It is fully canvassed. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*4) An Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid Jacket in gingham-style cloth.*

This is one of those lovely rare oddities that surface from time to time--an Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid! This jacket's anglophilia is evident in its fully functional pocket pocket and darting, and its Ivy credentials are represented in its lovely 3/2 lapel roll. This jacket is cut from a (frankly rather stiff) gingham-style cloth in blue and cream; there's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a wool/cotton blend.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition; the exterior lower pockets are all still basted shut, although it does have two small brown marks in the hem of the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Linen Jacket! POSSIBLY UNWORN.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a pure linen cloth in a wonderful gingham pattern in light dove grey and cream, this wonderful jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is certainly fully lined. Beautifully cut, this has twin hook vents and four button cuffs. It features lovely russet contrasting pick stitching in the lining. It appears unworn; it still has the original basting on the sleeve cuffs. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and, as such, is a steal at

*just $45, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged EU 52, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



      

*6) CLASSIC SEERSUCKER JACKET! MADE IN THE USA!*

Ah, the absolute quintessential American summer classic--the dove grey and cream seersucker jacket! Union Made in the USA, this appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined in cream lining. It features a single centre vent, subtle darting, and three button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$32, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I wonder how long I'd have to starve myself to fit into some of these jackets? They are absolutely awesome!


----------



## Reuben

Fiddlermatt said:


> I wonder how long I'd have to starve myself to fit into some of these jackets? They are absolutely awesome!


I've been at it all summer, buddy, and I ain't even close.


----------



## Duvel

Wow. Very nice jackets! If only I could shrink a couple of sizes (in the right places, of course).


----------



## Jfrazi2

Tweedydon, I wish a couple of those jackets were larger.


----------



## Monocle

Older Stafford Flecked Wool 2-button with faux throat latch. This has been a fantastic jacket. The wool is very nice. Tagged a 46L, but I have worn it as a 46R, as the sleeves are set back 1" for me.
W24 L31 Shoulder20 Sleeve25. There is room to bring these back to a 26" sleeve. Single vent, and some moderate padding in shoulder. Obviously darted. Shipped CONUS and Territories *$35.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5189_zps4278d35c.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5190_zpsb14a1c5b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5192_zpsdcc6ca68.jpg.html

All prices shipped CONUS and territories.

1. Ferrell Reed for Norton Ditto 56 x 3 [silk repp] fully lined *$10.00*
2. *SOLD* JAB red label 55 x 3.25 [silk] _(similar to Thai silk but not labeled) _fully lined
3. Liberty black label 57 x 3.25 [silk repp] fully lined *$10.00*
4. Lord & Taylor 57 x 3.6 [silk repp] fully lined *$7.00*
5. Robert Talbott 57 x 3 [English silk repp] lined to tipping *$12.00*
6. JAB red label 57 x 3 [silk repp] lined to tipping *$10.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5194_zps815bc4dc.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5195_zpscb1f79ad.jpg.html

1. Robert Talbott for Cravate handblocked pindot 58 x 3 [silk] black/red fully lined *$10.00*
2. Gieves & Hawkes dots with sword 58 x 3.25 [silk repp] blue/white over green fully lined *$8.00*
3. vtg Brooks Brothers Makers Fleur de Lis 56 x 3.25 [silk repp] green on navy lined to tipping *$12.00
*4. Gant Hot Air Balloons 56 x 3 [silk] lined to tipping* $7.00*
5. Alynn "1st Class Male" fun tie 55 x 3.25 [polyester] lined to tipping *$10.00*
6. *SOLD* Dege English unknown emblematic [honk if you know it] 58 x 3.5 [silk repp] unlined 
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5196_zps0a3bdcbe.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5197_zpsac8f4e6b.jpg.html

offers/trades


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Summer Brooks Brothers Suit!*

*UPDATES: The Zegna jacket, the Oxxford, and the seersucker have all been claimed--thank you!*

This is a lovely Ivy staple, perfect for the last few weeks of summer--and then for many summers afterwards!

Made in the USA, although there is no fabric listed this is clearly cotton poplin. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a contemporary two-button front model, with darting. It features three button cuffs and a centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have both belt loops and waistband buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in excellent condition.

Asking *just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with discounted shipping!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 3/8
Inseam: 29 1/4, with a 1/4 cuff.


----------



## Mrharristweedmbe

Monocle, I cannot personal message you yet but I will take the dege tie. I can just meet up with you next time I am up that way


----------



## lord root of the matter

Ebay is killing me!

Here's few things you all might like:
Bear with me on the pics. Still fighting with photo bucket.

Lands End Shirt. 16-16.5 Large - Asking $16 shipped and insured





J Crew Golf Shorts Size 38- Asking $22 shipped and insured
(note last pic, tiny snag, slight discolorations- didn't see them until I shot the pics)


----------



## maltimad

*Deadstock Hanover Vibram-Soled Black Buckle Chukka - 9.5D*

Hello!

I have these beautiful and basically-new buckle chukkas for sale over in the Sales Forum. The pricing is such that I don't think it would be fully within the guidelines of this thread, so the actual listing is there.

I've seen, however, that Hanover and buckle chukkas get a lot of love among Trad gentlemen, so I wanted to bring them to your attention.

Here is the Sales Forum listing: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...lack-Buckle-Chukka-9-5D&p=1585618#post1585618

I'm happy to answer any questions, thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Grayson -9D
Good shape
$55 or offer


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew chambray work shirt,* excellent used condition, medium regular, retail (not factory), two years old, seldom worn, carefully laundered (cold water wash, hang dry). Asking $55 shipped (CONUS). PM me with interest/offer. Thank you!

Approximate measurements: 22" chest, 21" waist (second to last button), 30" back length (BoC to end of tail), 25" shirt sleeves, 18" shoulders (across yoke)


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret wash mini gingham, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*















Please PM me with interest/offer, and for details. Thanks!


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret wash plaid, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret thin blue striped, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret bold blue striped, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*

Note: Typo in post title. This is actually a "lightweight" secret wash shirt. The fabric is a little thinner than the regular fabric J. Crew uses for it "secret wash" line. This kind of shirt appears in the spring/summer line.


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret blue/green plaid point collar, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret blue/white/gold tartan, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

maltimad said:


> The pricing is such that I don't think it would be fully within the guidelines of this thread, so the actual listing is there.


i guess I better ask. What are the guidelines for pricing?


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret wash navy large gingham, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*















Sold


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew secret wash aqua bluie checked point collar, Medium (regular), $14 shipped CONUS (only)*


----------



## housemartin

*Open to offers before it goes on eBay

thanks for looking*



housemartin said:


> Here is a classic made in England Aquascutum raincoat. Gorgeous colour, no damage or stains, excellent condition.
> 
> *Measurements:*pit to pit 26.5 inch, pit to end sleeve 17", shoulder to bottom hem 41.5"
> 
> $75 + shipping from Canada (so $10 to Canada $20 or so to U.S. more to Europe)


----------



## wfhoehn

HouseMartin:Is the raincoat tagged with a size?


----------



## dorji

Harsh audit, I am moving. Here are a few very nice items with minimal wear, PM with interest. 
Lands End belt, pebbled leather accents. Size M, good for waist sizes 31"-33", England. $10
https://imageshack.com/i/n88as4j
Wool bow by RH Hanouer, 2.5", "Tweedy," thicker wool. USA. *SOLD*
https://imageshack.com/i/ipuWgKQFj
Cotton Madras from Press, 2.5". Length has been shortened (Press makes notoriously long bows). Good down to 15" neck size, still fully adjustable. UK. SOLD
https://imageshack.com/i/p7juLYCVj
NWT Irish Poplin, 3.5" X ~58", Atkinson's for O'connells. *SOLD*
https://imageshack.com/i/kmCOEatij
Lehner square, fine crisp linen. Switzerland. $12.
https://imageshack.com/i/ezZSOcTFj
thanks for looking.
Ben


----------



## Spin Evans

Duvel, just so you know, try to put all your items for sale in one post. Not only do individual listings artificially bump your post count (not really a big deal), but it uses up the post limit for the page quicker.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Just wanting to see if there is any interest in this. PRL blue label trench, tagged large. It has all kinds of neat little details. Shoulder flap, throat latch, etc. it's in perfect shape except it is missing the arm bands. I think you could just pop the loops of and be good to go. 100% cotton and definitely water resistant, but not water proof. It was kind of an impulse buy and I've decided it is just not my style. 50" chest, around 19" on the shoulders (raglan sleeves). length is around 50" but I don't have a long enough tape handy so that's not exact. If anyone is interested I can get better pictures and measurements. Does $10 and actual shipping sound fair?


----------



## maltimad

Nobleprofessor said:


> i guess I better ask. What are the guidelines for pricing?


I'm not one of the old-guard stalwarts here, one of them might be able to better answer this. I don't believe there are hard and fast guidelines. However, my general take is that there is an informal consensus to price items as absolutely low as would be acceptable to the seller. And often (assuming an item is actually trad to begin with) posting here versus on the sales forum is a 'go with your gut' call.

Like I said though, someone else who's been buying/selling here longer might be able to better answer the question.


----------



## drlivingston

maltimad said:


> I'm not one of the old-guard stalwarts here, one of them might be able to better answer this. I don't believe there are hard and fast guidelines. However, my general take is that there is an informal consensus to price items as absolutely low as would be acceptable to the seller. And often (assuming an item is actually trad to begin with) posting here versus on the sales forum is a 'go with your gut' call.
> 
> Like I said though, someone else who's been buying/selling here longer might be able to better answer the question.


Everything on this page is a "secret". :tongue2:


----------



## Himself

*Gitman & Brooks Brothers shirts*

Three shirts:


Light pink Gitman pinpoint OCBD, 15.5-34, like new, $30 shipped. *SOLD!*
White Brooks Brothers "346" non-iron dress shirt, standard point collar, 16-34 Traditional Fit, used but still good, *$15 shipped*.
Blue Brooks Brothers classic OCBD, 16-34 Traditional Fit, excellent, *$25 shipped*.
The Gitman is really nice, I just haven't been choosing to wear it. The others are too big on me.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

PRICE drops!



Nobleprofessor said:


> Corbin (for Dilliard's) 44-46L no size label see measurements
> 
> Handsome Tweedy Block Check (sort of hard to describe)
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Chest (P2P) 23.75
> 
> Shoulder 19.5
> 
> Sleeve 26
> 
> Length 33
> 
> *NOW ONLY $40!
> 
> ASKING FOR $48 with Free Shipping CONUS
> 
> *
> 
> CORBIN Tweedy Glen Plaid 42R but no size tag see measurements
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Chest P2P 22
> 
> Shoulder 19
> 
> Sleeve 23 (with 2 plus inches extra to lengthen sleeve)
> 
> Length 31
> 
> *
> NOW ONLY $38
> 
> ASKING $45 FREE SHIPPING CONUS *
> 
> Make me an offer!


----------



## wwilson

RL Polo Bi-Swing Windbreaker, size XXL, I'd go so far to say that this has not been worn much if at all...$30


----------



## wwilson

Orvis Made in U.S.A. Wading Pants

I couldn't pass these up! I'm not a fly-fisherman, and they don't fit anyway! Size L, measures 36 X 32 These are made out of nylon and I haven't done a leak test...no suspenders, $15 SOLD!


----------



## housemartin

wfhoehn said:


> HouseMartin:Is the raincoat tagged with a size?


Hi, no size tag, but I can take any measurements you think would help you narrow down whether it is the right size for you. sadly it's not the right size for me, or I'd keep it. thanks for the interest.


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew Barn Jacket, Medium, $55 shipped CONUS (only)*

Purchased new last fall, worn only a couple of times, in excellent condition. Please PM with interest, offers. Thanks!


----------



## Duvel

*J. Crew fatigue jacket, Medium, $55 shipped CONUS (only)*

From crica 2010. In very good condition (I've had to sew some of the buttons back on, but that's about the extent of any noticeable use). Please PM with interest and offers. Thanks!


----------



## wfhoehn

Would you mind measuring Shoulder to shoulder?



housemartin said:


> Hi, no size tag, but I can take any measurements you think would help you narrow down whether it is the right size for you. sadly it's not the right size for me, or I'd keep it. thanks for the interest.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please take $2 off each remaining shirt!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers[/CENTER]!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP 1*

1) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $12.

    

2) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $16.

  

3) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $20.

  

4) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

5) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

6) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

8) Brooks Brothers blue straight collar. 16-32/33. This has VERY rare interior label. Two small pinholes on collar, hence just $15.

   

9) Robert Talbott bespoke. Beautiful pink gingham with contrast collar and French cuffs. Excellent condition. 18.5-35. $16

  

11) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $20.

  

12) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

13) RARE Turnbull & Asser shirt made for Vogue. Three button barrel cuffs. Size 15. $25.

  

14) RARE SERO OCBD. Seafoam green--perfect for summer! Size 15-32. $16.

  

15) RARE SERO OCBD. Very pale yellow. Size 15-32. $16.

   

*GROUP 2*

17) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $16.

  

18) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $16.

  

22) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

26) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

27) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $14.

   

*GROUP 3:*

28) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

29) Lacoste polo shirt. MADE IN FRANCE. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 21 1/2. Asking just $22 > 18.

  

32) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

*GROUP 4:*

35) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

37) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

39) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

40) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

42) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, BUT measures as a MEDIUM. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

46) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 5:*

50) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

53) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $8.

  

54) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

61) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

62) LLBean forest green shirt. M-Reg. Chest 22, sleeve 34. Asking $9.

 

64) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $9.

  

65) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

66) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 6: *

67) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

70) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

71) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 7 FORMAL SHIRTS: *

72) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition. $8

 

73) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition. $8

 

*GROUP 8*

79) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

80) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

81) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

82) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $15,

 

83) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

84) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $16.

  

85) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

*GROUP 9:*

86) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

90) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $15.

 

94) Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $14.

   

95) Another Ivy Summer Classic--the Ralph Lauren Polo shirt! Brown. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Asking just $14.


----------



## housemartin

wfhoehn said:


> Would you mind measuring Shoulder to shoulder?


Ok, not the easiest thing to take a photo while holding a tape measure. But here you are. It's raglan sleeves so this is about where I'd think the shoulders would sit.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS NWT Southwick silk/wool jacket! Reail $650--my price, $49 shipped CONUS, and offers welcome!*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Early tweeds!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!​*

*1) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*2) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $29, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*3) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measuress*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*4) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*5) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*6) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $20, or offer

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*7) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*8) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is just $17, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 
        

*9) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*10) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP.



WillBarrett said:


> Suits and Sportcoats! Get into it! To quote our friend TweedyDon - shipping included and all offers welcome!
> 
> BB 3 Button Suit in Charcoal
> Made in USA
> 
> *$60 CONUS*
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 22"
> Shoulder - 19"
> Length - 31.5"
> Sleeve - 23.5"
> Waist - 34"
> Length - 28.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> BB Camel Hair Blazer:
> 
> Chest - 23"
> Length - 33"
> Shoulder - 19"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> 
> One spot above left front pocket. See picture.
> 
> Made in USA -* SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Custom Made Tom James Seersucker Suit
> 
> Small spot under the waistline on back. see pictures
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> Seersucker
> Chest - 23"
> Shoulder - 19"
> Length - 32"
> Sleeve - 25"
> Waist - 38"
> Length - 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> AWESOME Green Tweed Jacket.
> 
> Made in USA - very old.
> 
> *$35 CONUS*
> 
> Green tweed
> Chest - 22"
> Shoulder - 18"
> Length - 30.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Jack Victor
> Silk/Wool Jacket - labeled 44R
> 
> see spot in picture -* $25 CONUS*
> 
> Jack Victor
> Chest - 23"
> Shoulder - 19.5"
> Length - 32"
> Sleeve - 25" with an inch or so
> 
> One spot on front bottom . See picture. $15 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

There's still plenty of summer time remaining to enjoy a nice madras or seersucker...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## shadoman

*PRICE DROP

Brooks Brothers
1818
SaxXon Wool
Madison* *48R*

Looks like this:

Jacket:
Chest: 26
Waist: 24.5
Shoulder: 21.25
Length: 32.25
Sleeve: 24 (+1)

Trousers:
Waist:21.5 (or 43" as tagged) (+1)
Inseam: 27.125
Outside: 38 (from bottom of waistband)
Cuff, Full R-1.5
L- 1.625 (WTF ???)
No Suspender Buttons

*$100 OBO or trade for equal quality in 45/46R with correct measurements*


----------



## sskim3

Bump with price drops...



sskim3 said:


> 1. Hickey Freeman Blue Checked Blazer 44R -- Asking $35-->*$28 with shipping CONUS OBO.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Checked Pattern57% Silk / 43% Woo
> lDual Vents
> Fulled Lined
> 3/2 Vents
> Made in USA
> Chest: 48"
> Waist: 44"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length: 32"
> Shoulder 20"
> 
> 4. Don Douglass Harris Tweed Brown 42R -- *Asking $30 with shipping CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 44"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length: 32"
> Shoulder 19"
> Size 42R
> 2 button
> Half Lined
> Single Vent
> Made in USA
> 
> 5. Southwick Brown Glen Plaid Suit 46R -* Asking $30 with shipping CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measures to 46R
> Brown Glen Plaid
> 2 Buttons
> Half Lined
> Single Vent
> Pleated Pants
> Made in USA
> Jacket:
> Chest:48"
> Waist: 44"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 33"
> Shoulder 18.75"
> Pants:
> Waist: 39"
> Outseam: 39.5"
> Inseam: 28.5"
> 6. NWT Ralph Lauren Purple Label Button Down Shirt Size Small - *Asking $75 with shipping CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New with tags (Retail: 395)
> Yellow
> 100% Cotton (very soft fabric, like velvet)
> Made in Italy
> It's a larger small or smaller medium IMHO...
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Chest: 44
> Waist: 40
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 32
> 8. Cricketeer Harris Tweed Brown 40S à *Asking $30 with shipping CONUS OBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 40S
> 2 button
> Half Lined
> Single Vent
> Made in USA
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeve: 23 with 2 inch
> Length: 30"
> Shoulder 18"
> 
> 9. Wellington Donegal Tweed Coat 42L à *Asking $25 with shipping CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Donegal Tweed
> 2 buttons
> Fully lined
> Dual Vent
> Made in Ireland
> Small white stain on left lapel
> Inner lining has random white stain
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 42"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Length: 34"
> Shoulder: 20"
> 
> 10. Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Clark W33/L30 - *Asking $15 with shipping CONUS OBO*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waist: 34"
> Outseam: 39"
> Inseam: 29"
> Leg Opening: 8"
> Gray Color
> Plain Front
> Slight wear on back right pocket
> 
> 11. Ermenegildo Zegna Brown Corduroy Pants 36 - *Asking $35 with shipping CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Chocolate Brown
> Plain Front
> Made in Italy
> Waist: 37"
> Outseam: 43"
> Inseam: 32"
> Leg Opening: 9.25"
> 
> 13. Ralph Lauren Purple Label Chino W34 - *Asking $65 with shipping CONUS OBO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Khaki Color
> Small snagged on right pocket
> Missing right button on back pocket
> Front Pleat
> Made in Italy
> Waist: 34"
> Outseam: 39"
> Inseam: 29"
> Leg Opening: 8"


----------



## M Go Crimson

Checking interest here before I post elsewhere and will post photos/detailed measurements this weekend.

Stuff I bought from here or SF but never altered/wore:

NWOT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit tagged 46R drop 7 flat front pants - from Steve Smith
NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Saxxon Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from Steve Smith
JPress Pressidential Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from TweedyDon
Nick Hilton Navy Blazer Smoked MOP buttons - from CMDC

And a shoe:

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 10E - worn three times. Twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles.


----------



## drlivingston

M Go Crimson said:


> Checking interest here before I post elsewhere and will post photos/detailed measurements this weekend.
> 
> Stuff I bought from here or SF but never altered/wore:
> 
> NWOT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit tagged 46R drop 7 flat front pants - from Steve Smith
> NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Saxxon Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from Steve Smith
> JPress Pressidential Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from TweedyDon
> Nick Hilton Navy Blazer Smoked MOP buttons - from CMDC
> 
> And a shoe:
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 10E - worn three times. Twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles.


I am interested...


----------



## red_shift

M Go Crimson said:


> Checking interest here before I post elsewhere and will post photos/detailed measurements this weekend.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 10E - worn three times. Twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles.


What color are the PAs?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

red_shift said:


> What color are the PAs?


Im interested in the Park Avenues and the NWT BB suits


----------



## mhj

I could be interested, I'm a 46R.



M Go Crimson said:


> Checking interest here before I post elsewhere and will post photos/detailed measurements this weekend.
> 
> Stuff I bought from here or SF but never altered/wore:
> 
> NWOT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit tagged 46R drop 7 flat front pants - from Steve Smith
> NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Saxxon Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from Steve Smith
> JPress Pressidential Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from TweedyDon
> Nick Hilton Navy Blazer Smoked MOP buttons - from CMDC
> 
> And a shoe:
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 10E - worn three times. Twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles.


----------



## wwilson

wwilson said:


> Orvis Made in U.S.A. Wading Pants
> 
> I couldn't pass these up! I'm not a fly-fisherman, and they don't fit anyway! Size L, measures 36 X 32 These are made out of nylon and I haven't done a leak test...no suspenders, $15


 More pics of the waders...leg opening of about 9 inches. SOLD


----------



## wwilson

Made in U.S.A. Orvis pleated Corduroys, size 36x34 in remarkable shape. Asking $18


----------



## Chevo

M Go Crimson said:


> Checking interest here before I post elsewhere and will post photos/detailed measurements this weekend.
> 
> Stuff I bought from here or SF but never altered/wore:
> 
> NWOT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit tagged 46R drop 7 flat front pants - from Steve Smith
> NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Saxxon Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from Steve Smith
> JPress Pressidential Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from TweedyDon
> Nick Hilton Navy Blazer Smoked MOP buttons - from CMDC
> 
> And a shoe:
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 10E - worn three times. Twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles.


I'm interested...


----------



## M Go Crimson

Thanks for the interest guys. I'll post pics and measurements this weekend. Hopefully there will be some decent sun after today's downpours.

The Park Avenues are Black, first quality from Nordstrom, and come with box and shoe bags.



M Go Crimson said:


> Checking interest here before I post elsewhere and will post photos/detailed measurements this weekend.
> 
> Stuff I bought from here or SF but never altered/wore:
> 
> NWOT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit tagged 46R drop 7 flat front pants - from Steve Smith
> NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Saxxon Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from Steve Smith
> JPress Pressidential Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from TweedyDon
> Nick Hilton Navy Blazer Smoked MOP buttons - from CMDC
> 
> And a shoe:
> 
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 10E - worn three times. Twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles.


----------



## Chevo

M_Go_Crimson, I'm definitely interested...


----------



## adoucett

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polo in White

*Sold*


----------



## Duvel

Everyone, regarding my listed items, I will be away from my computer for a few days due to work and personal commitments, but I will answer inquiries after mid-week next week. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## mayostard

bump, just noticed these are still sitting on my office floor. Make an offer, I just want to get rid of them.



mayostard said:


> Trads! Looking to branch out into the latest #normcore craze? How about some New Balance 574, 13D?
> 
> Basically NIB. I wore them inside the house for about 5 minutes, they're just a bit too small in the toe, its too late to return them. FWIW, I wear 13D in AEs and have never had a problem. If you're like a 12.5D or E these would probably be up your alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 shipped to your door (in the US) if you don't need the box. If I have to include the box the shipping will probably be higher just due to the size. I ship internationally but rates may vary.


----------



## Orgetorix

Interest check: A local antique store has this vintage wool varsity sweater for sale. Anyone with New Hampshire connections want it? It's a great thick, heavy wool knit with wide hem and cuff ribs, and wool chenille letters; I'd guess 1950s but it could be older. Perfect condition. I didn't pick it up because it's a little higher than thrift prices and the NH might limit the market for it.

There's no size tag, but I'd estimate it to be in the 38-40 range. I'm 6'0", 200 lbs, 41R, and it fit me just on the snug side of comfortably. Fit pic below for reference.

I'm happy to proxy for any member who wants it. $40 plus actual shipping cost.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> . I'm 6'0", 200 lbs, 41R,


6 Ft. 20O lbs and only a 41R?

You must be solid compact muscle! When I was in high school I was 6'1" and 205 but I wore a 46L


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Interest check: A local antique store has this vintage wool varsity sweater for sale. Anyone with New Hampshire connections want it? It's a great thick, heavy wool knit with wide hem and cuff ribs, and wool chenille letters; I'd guess 1950s but it could be older. Perfect condition. I didn't pick it up because it's a little higher than thrift prices and the NH might limit the market for it.


Maybe you could market it as *N*orman *H*ilton... hmm... never mind, that is a limited market as well.


----------



## straw sandals

New Haven?


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> 6 Ft. 20O lbs and only a 41R?
> 
> You must be solid compact muscle! When I was in high school I was 6'1" and 205 but I wore a 46L


Amen. I've dropped 56 lbs this summer, from 260 to 204, also 6'1", and I've dropped maybe an inch in the chest, from a 46-48L to a 44-46L.


----------



## lord root of the matter

lord root of the matter said:


> Ebay is killing me!
> 
> Here's few things you all might like:
> Bear with me on the pics. Still fighting with photo bucket.
> 
> Lands End Shirt. 16-16.5 Large - Asking $16 shipped and insured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Golf Shorts Size 38- Asking $22 shipped and insured
> (note last pic, tiny snag, slight discolorations- didn't see them until I shot the pics)


Prices are "OBO"


----------



## maltimad

Still available, now with a lower price. Link to the listing is below.

Thanks!



maltimad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have these beautiful and basically-new buckle chukkas for sale over in the Sales Forum. The pricing is such that I don't think it would be fully within the guidelines of this thread, so the actual listing is there.
> 
> I've seen, however, that Hanover and buckle chukkas get a lot of love among Trad gentlemen, so I wanted to bring them to your attention.
> 
> Here is the Sales Forum listing: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...lack-Buckle-Chukka-9-5D&p=1585618#post1585618
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions, thanks!


----------



## Orgetorix

Nobleprofessor said:


> 6 Ft. 20O lbs and only a 41R?
> 
> You must be solid compact muscle! When I was in high school I was 6'1" and 205 but I wore a 46L





Reuben said:


> Amen. I've dropped 56 lbs this summer, from 260 to 204, also 6'1", and I've dropped maybe an inch in the chest, from a 46-48L to a 44-46L.


Huh. Yeah, at my heaviest a couple years ago (220) I was only a 42-43R.


----------



## drlivingston

Last year, I was 5'11" and 275. I didn't fit into anything. lol I had more X's on my size tags than porn movies. God bless running and whey protein.


----------



## dorji

Bump, update, drop. 


dorji said:


> Harsh audit, I am moving. Here are a few very nice items with minimal wear, PM with interest.
> Lands End belt, pebbled leather accents. Size M, good for waist sizes 31"-33", England. $10>$8
> https://imageshack.com/i/n88as4j
> Wool bow by RH Hanouer, 2.5", "Tweedy," thicker wool. USA. *SOLD*
> Cotton Madras from Press, 2.5". Length has been shortened (Press makes notoriously long bows). Good down to 15" neck size, still fully adjustable. UK. *SOLD*
> NWT Irish Poplin, 3.5" X ~58", Atkinson's for O'connells. *SOLD*
> Lehner square, fine crisp linen. Switzerland. $12>$10
> https://imageshack.com/i/ezZSOcTFj
> thanks for looking.
> Ben


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

Prices include CONUS Shipping.

$25--->$22 Aquascutum Popover Medium Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon. Clean and in great shape. White and blue pinpoint with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 11
https://postimg.org/image/hp3uvsy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/4v5t2gkmr/

$25--->22 Lacoste Buttondown 44 Pale Blue with a slight darker check over the top. No holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/8q97513sj/ https://postimg.org/image/l7fus6yyb/

$25---$22 Brooks Brothers Linen Shirt Large This shirt could be NWOT. The loop for the price tag is still attached, but I do not know for sure. Navy blue in Irish Linen. As clean as can be.
Neck 17.5
Chest 26
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/7iv9ctdo3/ https://postimg.org/image/wsq0zwkfn/

$25--->$22 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/

$50--->$45 To Boot New York 10.5D A fantastic semi-brogue in tan nubuck. These are not marked, but were made in England. I am guessing from the internal markings and nail pattern that Loake was the manufacturer. A few bumps but nothing major. The soles and heels have lots of life still in them. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/jboh3akqb/ https://postimg.org/image/pqnhzyrg3/ https://postimg.org/image/6zlkpswvn/


----------



## Monocle

Brooks Vest. Looks and feels new. Size M. 23" wide. 25" tall. Plaid lined. China. I think these are/were $89.00 new. Asking *$29.00 *shipped.


----------



## WillBarrett

Seriously - someone make me an offer on the BB suit up above....


----------



## adoucett

Monocle said:


> Brooks Vest. Looks and feels new. Size M. 23" wide. 25" tall. Plaid lined. China. I think these are/were $89.00 new. Asking *$29.00 *shipped.


With October coming up, I will say this could make a sweet Halloween costume...


----------



## CMDC

This is still available. Drop...



CMDC said:


> GTH GRAIL ALERT!!!
> 
> Do you fancy yourself a confident dresser, someone inclined to the GTH elements of trad? Here's a fantastic example of such, something surely not likely to come along too often. This will look smashing at some Palm Springs poolside soiree. I have neither the stones, nor really the opportunity, to attempt this look. For whoever is lucky enough to buy this, a requisite condition is that you post a WAYWT photo showing how you pull this off, ideally with drink in hand and a fetching woman on your arm.
> 
> The only flaws are that it is missing its buttons so those will need to be added. Also, there is a tad bit of wear at the collar, as seen in the last pic. Nothing too serious though. Otherwise it is in fantastic condition.
> 
> It is completely unpadded in the shoulders and is a 3 button sack--although it may be a mispressed 3/2. Single vent.
> 
> Batik sport coat. Made in Northern Ireland
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $45 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sold a few of these, so I thought I would consolidate and bump...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Lands' End Stone Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## wwilson

wwilson said:


> RL Polo Bi-Swing Windbreaker, size XXL, I'd go so far to say that this has not been worn much if at all...$30 PRICE DROP $25


Bump for price drop...


----------



## sbdivemaster

One last run on here before I take more detailed pics and post this to feeBay with a high price...

Ask if you would like to see pics of anything special.

*For their age, these are in great condition. No wear on collars, cuffs,
lapels, etc. Due to age, the linings might need a little work; some of the acetate is disintegrating*

*Bespoke Evening Tails*

Here are the tails that I mentioned; I was off on the sizing, as these seem to be somewhere in the 38L range

Label says:

MYNAR
229 S. 11th St. Philadelphia.
September 12, 1928


Click pics for larger view.

  
 

*VG Condition*; Outside looks great, inside might need some work - not too bad though.
Forgot to take a pick of the back, but this jacket has a hook vent!

Jacket:
*TAGGED: ??*
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 20"
Waist: 19"
BOC: 41"
Sleeve: 26.5" +0.5"

Pants:
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 33.5" +1"
Outseam: 41.5"
Leg Opening: 9.5"
*PRICE: MAKE OFFER*

*EDIT:* There are 6 different waistcoats that I need to take pics of, 4 white pique, and two black silk. I'll get pics up soon...

*****************************************
J. Press Afternoon Tails


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  

*VG Condition*; Outside looks great, inside might need some work - not too bad though.
Got a pic of the back, - includes the signature hook vent!

The fabric is a heavy flannel wool - like a grey or navy flannel blazer would be made from.

Jacket:
*TAGGED: ??*
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20"
Waist: 19.5"
BOC: 41"
Sleeve: 26" +.5"

Vest:
P2P: 19"

I originally thought the pants were missing, but after finding the Press label in the pants, I realized that these were a set.

Pants:
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 33"
Inseam: 31.5" +1"
Outseam: 44"
Leg Opening: 9.5"

*PRICE: MAKE OFFER*

I apologize that my pics and descriptions are below my usual standard. I'm trying to help a friend pack up a 100 year old, upstate NY house, with 3 generations worth of possessions... not enough sleep, too much booze. LOL

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

End of the dog days cull. Broadcloth and linen shirts that are too large for me. I've kept the weight off for a year now, so these have to go.









Top, from left to right:

1. Overton yellow tattersall, wrinkle resistant cotton, size L
2. Older BB green graph check broadcloth, USA, 17/34
3. Older BB white broadcloth, USA, 17/35
4. Older Gitman broadcloth, USA (made for Seigals in Lake Mary, Florida), L

Bottom, from left to right

1. BB linen tattersall, size L
2. J. Press blue/black check broadcloth, 17/35
3. BB linen small brown/white check, size L

Instant summer wardrobe infusion. These are all roughly in the 17/34-35 range, so I'd like to sell them as a lot rather than ship them individually. If you're interested in the lot and would like some specific measurements, I'll be glad to take them for you.

Cheap and easy at $60 for the lot shipped CONUS.


----------



## Monocle

***Link to my Bucket for extra detailed pics of items.

For bit taller trad, - Polo Ralph Lauren cotton trousers $189.00 nwt. 38tx36 - W19 (+2) / ins36 (+1) / os46.5 / Th14 / Cuff 9.25 *$35* shipped
Long button bar. Coin Pocket. Flapped back pocket.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5271_zps6fd07cc7.jpg.html

Lacoste crocodile 2026 belt (I think vintage. u could prove me wrong) in excellent cond. size 36 - measures 36" from buckle end to last hole) *$12.00 *shipped
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5277_zpscc9474fe.jpg.html

*SOLD* - Ancient Madder for Britches - lined to tipping only. Wider at 4" x 58"
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5272_zps3207340e.jpg.html

New & Lingwood Pewter textured English Silk 3 5/8" x 56" *$12.00 *shipped
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5275_zps69e6b07b.jpg.html

*SOLD* - New & Lingwood Hunter Green/Emerald Green Grenadine 3 5/8" x 58" 
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5273_zpsbd773e47.jpg.html
:icon_study:


----------



## apollyon

Yoink.



Monocle said:


> Brooks Vest. Looks and feels new. Size M. 23" wide. 25" tall. Plaid lined. China. I think these are/were $89.00 new. Asking *$29.00 *shipped.


----------



## ATL

A new one ...

Stovel & Mason bespoke top coat.

I think it was made in the 60s or a bit later. Regardless, this is the tailor Douglas Fairbanks, Jr., frequented, so you know they put out high-quality stuff.

I'll call this somewhere around a 40-42 Regular (and it's not completely "trad," but I thought I'd offer it up here).

Measurements:

P2p 23.5
Sleeves 22
Shoulder: 19
Length: 38

Send me an offer



















And a Bump ...



ATL said:


> $60 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40/41 R
> 
> p2p: 21.5
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30.75


----------



## housemartin

housemartin said:


> Here is a classic made in England Aquascutum raincoat. Gorgeous colour, no damage or stains, excellent condition.
> 
> Reposting this as previously I didn't know the size and after people PMed me and told me to look in the interior pocket. And lo and behold there is a size tag there.
> 
> *Measurements:*pit to pit 26.5 inch, pit to end sleeve 17", shoulder to bottom hem 41.5"
> 
> Size is 46R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75 + shipping from Canada (so $10 to Canada $20 or so to U.S. more to Europe)


edit: added a photo of the size tag which i just found


----------



## red_shift

Just a quick note that I recently had two great transactions with TweedyDon and DrLivingston for a seersucker jacket and some wonderful ties. You are both gentlemen of the highest order and always a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## HalfLegend

red_shift said:


> Just a quick note that I recently had two great transactions with TweedyDon and DrLivingston for a seersucker jacket and some wonderful ties. You are both gentlemen of the highest order and always a pleasure to deal with.


I second this completely. Both men offered help for a recent dilemma I had and I cannot feel more blessed. Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## AlanC

A couple of great ties.

$15/ea delivered CONUS, Paypal

*Robert Talbott Best of Class*
patch silk foulard
2.75" wide

I've never seen a silk patch tie like this, Tradly narrow
.


















*SOLD!* Chipp novelty tie
100% Imported Terelene 
3 3/8" wide










https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/673/ZID9lp.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/901/lYtuPi.jpg


----------



## shadoman

AlanC said:


> *Chipp* novelty tie
> 100% Imported Terelene
> 3 3/8" wide


Mentioning this exact tie:
https://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/...o-a-certain-taste/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0


----------



## Oak City Trad

Word problem for the day. Bought ties from TweedyDon (origin: NJ) last week. Later bought a surcingle from Leather Man (origin: CT). Even later bought ties from Monocle (origin: TX).

Monocle ties and the surcingle arrived yesterday. Tweedy's ties arrived today. All shipped promptly (thank you, gentlemen and Eliza B!). 

Back to our word problem: how does a package from TX shipped at a later date arrive in NC faster than a package from NJ shipped earlier?

{ Answer: USPS }


--> In all seriousness, ties were in fantastic condition and I appreciate the quick action from Monocle and TweedyDon. It's our federal mail carrier that concerns me!


----------



## drlivingston

Shipping lanes are funny. It has everything to do with your proximity to certain hubs. Here in Birmingham, AL, it takes a day longer for me to ship something to Helen, GA or the Florida panhandle, than it does to get the same item to Pasadena, CA, or Seattle, WA.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Last year, I was 5'11" and 275. I didn't fit into anything. lol I had more X's on my size tags than porn movies. God bless running and whey protein.


Damn you and Rueben both lost that much weight? I'm 6'3" and 265. But, running? Really.

I have tried everything OTHER than diet and exercise to lose weight.


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> But, running? Really.


Nothing burns fat faster than wind sprints


----------



## Monocle

6 7/8" Clean. Wool. And it does snap. *$10.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5283_zpsbbca8a7b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5282_zpsd070edf6.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> 6 7/8" Clean. Wool. And it does snap. *$10.00*
> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5283_zpsbbca8a7b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5282_zpsd070edf6.jpg.html


You mean 7 7/8, right?


----------



## drlivingston

That...is...awesome!


----------



## Monocle

lol. Don't feel bad. It only fits my forehead.


Reuben said:


> You mean 7 7/8, right?


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Shipping lanes are funny. It has everything to do with your proximity to certain hubs. Here in Birmingham, AL, it takes a day longer for me to ship something to Helen, GA or the Florida panhandle, than it does to get the same item to Pasadena, CA, or Seattle, WA.


Bought something from Savannah being shipped to Chattanooga. It went from Savannah to Florida to Atlanta to Nashville to Chattanooga. Yay USPS!


----------



## Oak City Trad

drlivingston said:


> Shipping lanes are funny. It has everything to do with your proximity to certain hubs. Here in Birmingham, AL, it takes a day longer for me to ship something to Helen, GA or the Florida panhandle, than it does to get the same item to Pasadena, CA, or Seattle, WA.


Very true, and some in the private sector get paid big bucks for process improvement and logistics. Not to mention the bean counters that figure out how much the FedEx driver has to coast on their predetermined route in order to save $0.00001724 per mile. But even the mighty Amazon can be reduced to a stream when they have to offer Prime members to take slower shipping for $1!


----------



## jimw

Monocle said:


> 6 7/8" Clean. Wool. And it does snap. *$10.00*
> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5283_zpsbbca8a7b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5282_zpsd070edf6.jpg.html
> 
> "My God ..... It's full of stars". 2001: a Space Odyssey


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Bought something from Savannah being shipped to Chattanooga. It went from Savannah to Florida to Atlanta to Nashville to Chattanooga. Yay USPS!


I know right? One of my feebay customers in Calgary was wondering why shoes that I sent him from Birmingham were tied up in customs in Miami... I had no answer.


----------



## gamma68

wacolo said:


> Bought something from Savannah being shipped to Chattanooga. It went from Savannah to Florida to Atlanta to Nashville to Chattanooga. Yay USPS!


The USPS has to be one of the most inefficient organizations known to man.


----------



## Monocle

We could just all start using DHL..


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> We could just all start using DHL..


I would use the Pony Express if it was anywhere comparable in price to the USPS. They are incredibly inefficient but still the cheapest option by far.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Running a lot and eating better will do it. I lost 35 pounds in the second half of last year doing this.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Damn you and Rueben both lost that much weight? I'm 6'3" and 265. But, running? Really.
> 
> I have tried everything OTHER than diet and exercise to lose weight.


----------



## Reuben

ArtVandalay said:


> Running a lot and eating better will do it. I lost 35 pounds in the second half of last year doing this.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping.

$28 PRL Custom Fit OCBD 16 32/33 Clean and in great Shape. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/acv8m6hrn/ https://postimg.org/image/dehfie5ir/

$28 Indian Madras Sport Shirt Large Soft, Slubby and Colorful. Made in the USA and in fine shape. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 9.5
https://postimg.org/image/xpta4oxv7/ https://postimg.org/image/tx9royicz/

$40 Corbin Glen Plaid Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/650gdfgc3/ https://postimg.org/image/f2l6as8s3/

$40 Corbin Check Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26.5 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/wm95sqd83/ https://postimg.org/image/ypezmnnn7/


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All My Leather Goods in One Listing*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $15*
I paid $20 on eBay, so just trying to get a little bit back
for a new belt.

*******************************************

*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $25*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $25*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 CONUS*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Dmontez

I bought these from the exchange several months back. I wore them maybe three times. They are 11EEE, being an 11E I told myself it won't be a huge difference, but it was too much for me to wear comfortably. I tried to figure out how much I paid for them but could not find it in my messages. I know I got a great deal so I am thinking 150.00 shipped in the CONUS?? make an offer though we can talk about it.

Allen Edmonds MacNeil 11EEE
Shell Cordovan in Burgundy
LOTS OF LIFE left in these. They are not brand new by any stretch of the imagination, but they are in excellent condition. No scuffs on the uppers at all. These are a long way away from their first recraft.

https://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil4_zps980521df.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil3_zps36c6459a.jpg.html
https://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil5_zpsbbfaf673.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil6_zpsa3891867.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil7_zps5707dda1.jpg.html


----------



## CMDC

First up is a Southwick for Arthur Adler of DC 3/2 sack suit. The color is a navy-ish charcoal w/ khaki and red striping. Kind of a bold pattern.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 24.5

Trousers flat front and cuffed: 32 x 30

$60 conus












Brooks Brothers glenplaid camel hair 3/2 sack sportcoat
Made in USA
Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26

$50 conus






Barbour button down long sleeve sport shirt
Tagged L
Measures 17.5 x 36

$23 conus






Here's a vintage Joseph A Bank made in India long sleeve madras shirt
Still has the cardboard under the collar, so this would be NWOT
I would bet this one's a bleeder given its age

17.5 x 35

$24 conus






Two ties, both 3.5" width
$15 conus each
Brooks Brothers navy repp w/white stripe
Robert Talbott Santa emblematic (70/30 silk poly)







Brooks Brothers red braces
$18 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Grayson -9D
Good shape
Drop to $50 or offer
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets!*

*I have several beautiful jackets to pass along today, all of which would be perfect for the end of summer and the early start of Fall... and then would give you many years of summer use thereafter! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with discounted shipping available!

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*
2) NOS Vintage Haspel Wash and Wear 3/2 sack in light olive. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

A trad/Ivy summer classic, the wash and wear jacket or suit was a late 1960s favourite--and this one from Haspel is in lovely condition, being NOS! (Although please note that it could use a dry clean--or wash!--to freshen it up, as it's been stored for many years!) Cut from a lovely light olive fabric, this jacket has the classic two front patch pockets, and is cut as a 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and was made for Barney's of New York. It still retains its original sleeve tag! Naturally, it was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition--although see the caveat above.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



       

*3) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*4) An Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid Jacket in gingham-style cloth.*

This is one of those lovely rare oddities that surface from time to time--an Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid! This jacket's anglophilia is evident in its fully functional pocket pocket and darting, and its Ivy credentials are represented in its lovely 3/2 lapel roll. This jacket is cut from a (frankly rather stiff) gingham-style cloth in blue and cream; there's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a wool/cotton blend.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition; the exterior lower pockets are all still basted shut, although it does have two small brown marks in the hem of the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Linen Jacket! POSSIBLY UNWORN.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a pure linen cloth in a wonderful gingham pattern in light dove grey and cream, this wonderful jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is certainly fully lined. Beautifully cut, this has twin hook vents and four button cuffs. It features lovely russet contrasting pick stitching in the lining. It appears unworn; it still has the original basting on the sleeve cuffs. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and, as such, is a steal at

*just $38, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged EU 52, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



      

*
FREE JACKETS!!*

*Just sent me $13 to cover shipping!*

*2) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is FREE!

Measurements:[/B]

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



    
  


*3) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*4) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about FREE?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ivy Classic! Brooks Brothers Cotton Poplin Suit, c. 40, 42. FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is a lovely Ivy staple, perfect for the last few weeks of summer--and then for many summers afterwards!

Made in the USA, although there is no fabric listed this is clearly cotton poplin. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a contemporary two-button front model, with darting. It features three button cuffs and a centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and have both belt loops and waistband buttons for suspenders/braces. It's in excellent condition.

Asking *just $38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS*. International offers welcome, with discounted shipping!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 3/8
Inseam: 29 1/4, with a 1/4 cuff.


----------



## adoucett

How about some nice shirts to go along with TweedyDon's jacket offerings??

I would like to sell these as a set if possible.

Brooks Brothers Spread collar shirts, size 16.5/33
Traditional Fit. All crispy, clean and non-iron.

They are all in great shape, with one minor caveat--a tiny hole on the side of the glen plaid. Should be fixable but it's not too noticeable either.

Asking *$42 shipped for the three. PM with any questions or for more photos!*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Anyone interested in a gorgeous wool flannel 3 piece suit? Here's the catch it is from 1977. 

This may be one of the nicest suits in terms of fabric I have seen. It was designed by Robicelli. It was hand shaped and sold at the most exclusive store in Wichita. But, it has some seriously wide lapels. I have heard a tailor can cut down lapels, but I have never done it. If this were close to my size, I would invest the money. But, it's not. It is a really handsome grey chalk stripe suit. Plain front pants smooth clean look with no belt loops. 

Soft wool flannel that looks FANTASTIC. 











Here are the measurements: 


24 chest P2P


23.5 sleeve 2 plus inches 


30 length BOC 


19 shoulder 


38.5 waist 


28 inseam with 3 inch extra


there is a small hole down by the crotch. It's very small and is in between the chalk stripes so it would be easy to repair. 

If there is no interest, I'll put it on ebay, but this is so nice, I wanted to share it with the forum first. 

I have more pics too. 

PM for details or comment on here if anyone feels no one would want this because it's too 70's.


----------



## Reuben

You mean 26.5" sleeves and 32" BOC, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Reuben said:


> You mean 26.5" sleeves and 32" BOC, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, he means 46" chest and 34" inseam, cuffed.


----------



## Reuben

Fiddlermatt said:


> Nope, he means 46" chest and 34" inseam, cuffed.


You're part T-Rex, right? Big ole legs and short arms? Movement-based vision? Scales, a tail, and a paisley bow tie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Reuben said:


> You're part T-Rex, right? Big ole legs and short arms? Movement-based vision? Scales, a tail, and a paisley bow tie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey now! Although I don't think a T-Rex has feet as big as mine.


----------



## style417

Reuben said:


> You're part T-Rex, right? Big ole legs and short arms? Movement-based vision? Scales, a tail, and a paisley bow tie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I certainly am. I have a 46" chest but only 30" inseam, and I'm 5' 11". I wear 17.5/33 shirts too, so I am a T-rex!

(I'm also called a dinosaur at work! LOL)


----------



## Reuben

Fiddlermatt said:


> Hey now! Although I don't think a T-Rex has feet as big as mine.


Hey, with 10D feet, a 19-30" inseam, and 36" arms on a 6'1" frame, I've been compared to a great ape a time or two. A salesman at one store told me he'd never before seen someone with longer arms than legs. He was fairly young though, so I'll chalk that up to being new.


----------



## wacolo

Nobleprofessor said:


> PM for details or comment on here if anyone feels no one would want this because it's too 70's.


Those lapels would make George Jefferson blush:icon_jokercolor: .


----------



## Mississippi Mud

OK, let's go to individual pricing so I can move some and donate the others. I need the closet space.

$12 a shirt CONUS. We'll work a deal if you want three or more.



Mississippi Mud said:


> End of the dog days cull. Broadcloth and linen shirts that are too large for me. I've kept the weight off for a year now, so these have to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top, from left to right:
> 
> 1. Overton yellow tattersall, wrinkle resistant cotton, size L
> 2. Older BB green graph check broadcloth, USA, 17/34
> 3. Older BB white broadcloth, USA, 17/35 (gone)
> 4. Older Gitman broadcloth, USA (made for Seigals in Lake Mary, Florida), L
> 
> Bottom, from left to right
> 
> 1. BB linen tattersall, size L
> 2. J. Press blue/black check broadcloth, 17/35
> 3. BB linen small brown/white check, size L
> 
> Instant summer wardrobe infusion. These are all roughly in the 17/34-35 range. If you'd like more specific measurements, just PM me.


----------



## Dmontez

Bump 
150 OBO shipped in the CONUS



Dmontez said:


> Allen Edmonds MacNeil 11EEE
> Shell Cordovan in Burgundy
> LOTS OF LIFE left in these. They are not brand new by any stretch of the imagination, but they are in excellent condition. No scuffs on the uppers at all. These are a long way away from their first recraft.
> 
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil4_zps980521df.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil3_zps36c6459a.jpg.html
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil5_zpsbbfaf673.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil6_zpsa3891867.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/thedes04/media/MacNeil7_zps5707dda1.jpg.html


----------



## Nobleprofessor

For all of you that frequent the thrift stores, I'm looking for Brooks Brothers 18-36 TRADITIONAL FIT NON IRON dress shirts. Button down collar, point collar, spread collar.


----------



## Pentheos

*Brooks Brothers 48L Jacket*

Lovely jacket but I have no need for it. Tagged 48L. Two buttons, darted. No issues that I could see.

Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 21.5"
BOC: 33"
Sleeves: 26" (+1")

Asking $40 CONUS.


----------



## style417

If anyone comes across a navy pindot tie with white or pink dots, I am looking for one! PM me, thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren brown mini-herringbone tweed trousers. Minimal wear.
2 forward pleats and cuffed
Made in USA

34 waist; 30.5 inseam

*SOLD*


----------



## drlivingston

I have a TON to list but am too overwhelmed to get started.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> I have a TON to list but am too overwhelmed to get started.


Mystery box? Send you our sizes and some cash and you send us a box? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> I have a TON to list but am too overwhelmed to get started.


I have several tons to list... and will be starting this weekend!


----------



## drlivingston

TweedyDon said:


> I have several tons to list... and will be starting this weekend!


I love it when Tweedy posts something like that... it reminds me of the old E.F. Hutton commercials.


----------



## sbdivemaster

drlivingston said:


> I have a TON to list but am too overwhelmed to get started.


Pick one category, e.g. shirts, or shirts of one neck size, and just concentrate on listing them. Then move on to the next category/size... rinse and repeat.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

TweedyDon said:


> I have several tons to list... and will be starting this weekend!


I bet I have more. That should be my goal to just count what I have. My girlfriend probably just wishes I could confine itto one room. I have a large room in my basement, three closets and half the garage.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Ok, I guess I should just get to it and start listing since I have too much! 

I found a Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Suit. This is a VINTAGE 346 grey Pinstripe in 42 Long.

The pictures make it look a little darker than it is. 








There are two worn thin spots and a very small hole on the back of the pants. I'm sure it could be repaired. With the jacket on, it will never show. Here's a picture: 





Here are the measurements: 

Chest 22.5 (P2P 


25 sleeve plus 1.5 + 


18 shoulder 


32 length 


36.5-37 waist no extra 


30.5 inseam without cuffs plus 3 extra

I'm not certain about pricing. So, I'm open to suggestions and offers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> I have several tons to list... and will be starting this weekend!


I sense a Labor Day weekend blowout sale on the horizon...


----------



## Monocle

Iv'e got cash just burning a hole in my pocket, and a closet waiting..


----------



## Odradek

Monocle said:


> Iv'e got cash just burning a hole in my pocket, and a closet waiting..


I'm low on cash, have run out of closet space, but I'll still be looking.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> I sense a Labor Day weekend blowout sale on the horizon...


I sense a very, very busy Fall on the Exchange!


----------



## M Go Crimson

Sorry for the delay, ended up having a very busy weekend. Everything listed, other than the Park Avenues, were purchased from AAAC members(Steve Smith, TweedyDon, and CMDC by way of bigwordprof), went from shipping boxes into garment bags, and were never worn. These all came ~1 year ago, shortly before I became enamored with Neopolitan tailoring. All prices included shipping within the CONUS and are at or below cost.

*NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, unfinished sleeves/trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. I'm bad at photography. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325
*
Measurements:
Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24''; Length from BOC 30.25''; Pants 41W/39L. Color most accurate in first photo.







*NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Loro Piana Navy Blazer tagged 46R - finished sleeves. Truly a dark navy. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $648 retail. Yours for $175*
Measurements:
Chest pit to pit 24.25''; Shoulders 20 3/8''; Sleeves 24''; Length from BOC 31.25''






*JPress Presstige Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from TweedyDon - Yours for $50. SOLD *
What TweedyDon originally wrote:
BEAUTIFUL J. Press "Presstige" 3/2 sack navy blazer.

A trad icon--the J. Press 3/2 sack nay blazer! Cut from mid-weight three season cloth, this lovely navy blazer is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and features crested buttons, as shown. It has a single hook vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. This is wonderful--and if it's your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 3/8


















































*Nick Hilton Navy 3/2 sack blazer Smoked MOP buttons tagged 48L - from CMDC - Yours for $50* *SOLD*
What CMDC originally wrote:


CMDC said:


> Here's a stunning jacket for the larger trad gent.
> 
> Nick Hilton 3/2 sack navy blazer. Excellent condition--little if any wear.
> Mother of pearl buttons w/ working cuffs
> Super 120s Loro Piana worsted wool
> Hook vent; fully lined
> 
> Tagged 48L
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Shoulder: 20.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 24.5


*Allen Edmonds Black Park Avenue 10E. First quality from Nordstrom. Worn three times - twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles. Includes original box and shoe bags. Retail $385. Yours for $100. Claimed pending payment
*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

M Go Crimson, those 48L suits are killing me! I would love to have them, but I'm a 50L. If you find some a little larger, let me know!


----------



## CMDC

I know that I have listed and sold too many items when I look at that Hilton blazer and honestly have no recollection of it. But that is my basement and I'm pretty sure that's my thumb.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CMDC said:


> I know that I have listed and sold too many items when I look at that Hilton blazer and honestly have no recollection of it. But that is my basement and I'm pretty sure that's my thumb.


If it is your basement, but not your thumb, then MRS CMDC mould have some splaning to do!


----------



## CMDC

I have no problem with a stranger coming into my house and doing all the Exchange listings. Would free up some time for me.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> I know that I have listed and sold too many items when I look at that Hilton blazer and honestly have no recollection of it. But that is my basement and I'm pretty sure that's my thumb.


I have experienced the same thing with ties. People will thank me for a tie that I have no recollection of sending to them.


----------



## Acme

Any vintage Orvis collectors here? I recently thrifted a red Battenkill flannel (80/20 viyella) from the 60's or 70's, with the Manchester Vermont tag. It has minor issues; happy to pass along for cost if anyone cares, pm me.


----------



## Kaiko

Hey, I've never offered anything directly here before, but I guess I'll do an "interest check" of sorts?

J Press Charcoal Gray Suit with Flat Front Pants. Two Button, Center Vented.

Measurements:

Jacket:
Chest: 22 inches
Waist: 21.5 inches
Shoulders: 18.5 inches
Length: 30.5 inches
Sleeve: 24.5 inches

Pants:
Waist: 18.5
Outseam: 40.5
Inseam:28 (plus an extra 2 inches being used for the cuff)
Leg Opening: 9.25

Imgur Link to the pictures of the jacket:


http://imgur.com/nUbfO


Not posting images directly because it tends to mess with peoples mobile.


----------



## drlivingston

I know this isn't the place for an eBay link. However, I am just making myself feel less guilty. If no one buys these before tonight, I am considering them fair game for flipping.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> I know this isn't the place for an eBay link. However, I am just making myself feel less guilty. If no one buys these before tonight, I am considering them fair game for flipping.


Shell is always good, but man anything more narrow than a B can be tough to move.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Shell is always good, but man anything more narrow than a B can be tough to move.


Under normal circumstances, yes... However, the old Bostonians run quite wide. I have a buyer in mind, but I would rather someone else benefit from the price.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Only the two NWT Brooks Brothers items left. Thank you to everyone who expressed interest



M Go Crimson said:


> Sorry for the delay, ended up having a very busy weekend. Everything listed, other than the Park Avenues, were purchased from AAAC members(Steve Smith, TweedyDon, and CMDC by way of bigwordprof), went from shipping boxes into garment bags, and were never worn. These all came ~1 year ago, shortly before I became enamored with Neopolitan tailoring. All prices included shipping within the CONUS and are at or below cost.
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, unfinished sleeves/trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. I'm bad at photography. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24''; Length from BOC 30.25''; Pants 41W/39L. Color most accurate in first photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Loro Piana Navy Blazer tagged 46R - finished sleeves. Truly a dark navy. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $648 retail. Yours for $175*
> Measurements:
> Chest pit to pit 24.25''; Shoulders 20 3/8''; Sleeves 24''; Length from BOC 31.25''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JPress Presstige Navy Blazer tagged 46R - from TweedyDon - Yours for $50. SOLD *
> What TweedyDon originally wrote:
> BEAUTIFUL J. Press "Presstige" 3/2 sack navy blazer.
> 
> A trad icon--the J. Press 3/2 sack nay blazer! Cut from mid-weight three season cloth, this lovely navy blazer is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and features crested buttons, as shown. It has a single hook vent, and was, of course, made in the USA. This is wonderful--and if it's your size, grab it! It's in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $50, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 32 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nick Hilton Navy 3/2 sack blazer Smoked MOP buttons tagged 48L - from CMDC - Yours for $50* *SOLD*
> What CMDC originally wrote:
> 
> *Allen Edmonds Black Park Avenue 10E. First quality from Nordstrom. Worn three times - twice on gravel so some light scratches in the soles. Includes original box and shoe bags. Retail $385. Yours for $100. SOLD
> *


----------



## Steve Smith

You need this hat. Make a reasonable offer and you own it.

Price includes US shipping.

NWT Men's Stetson for Brooks Brothers Straw Hat. Brown Grosgrain Band. Tan straw, not stiff but not as flexible as a roll up Panama hat. Size XL. Measures 23 inches around the band inside. Made in USA. Retail $198. $99 >>$89


----------



## sbdivemaster

Kaiko said:


> Hey, I've never offered anything directly here before, but I guess I'll do an "interest check" of sorts?
> 
> J Press Charcoal Gray Suit with Flat Front Pants. Two Button, Center Vented.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Jacket:
> Chest: 22 inches
> Waist: 21.5 inches
> Shoulders: 18.5 inches
> Length: 30.5 inches
> Sleeve: 24.5 inches
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 18.5
> Outseam: 40.5
> Inseam:28 (plus an extra 2 inches being used for the cuff)
> Leg Opening: 9.25
> 
> Imgur Link to the pictures of the jacket:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nUbfO
> 
> 
> Not posting images directly because it tends to mess with peoples mobile.


I'm interested; did you have a price in mind?


----------



## Kaiko

sbdivemaster said:


> I'm interested; did you have a price in mind?


Heya, sorry man someone else messaged me about it a bit ago and it was sold through PMs.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Interest check... again. Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren Marlow Penny Loafers 10D. ~4 months old. Worn around a dozen times in a futile attempt to break in the double soles. I need to size down.


----------



## drlivingston

M Go Crimson said:


> Interest check... again. Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren Marlow Penny Loafers 10D. ~4 months old. Worn around a dozen times in a futile attempt to break in the double soles. I need to size down.


I'm interested. (also waiting for Reuben to chime in.. lol)


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> I'm interested. (also waiting for Reuben to chime in.. lol)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leisureclass

Also Interested


----------



## efdll

Steve Smith said:


> You need this hat. Make a reasonable offer and you own it.
> 
> Price includes US shipping.
> 
> NWT Men's Stetson for Brooks Brothers Straw Hat. Brown Grosgrain Band. Tan straw, not stiff but not as flexible as a roll up Panama hat. Size XL. Measures 23 inches around the band inside. Made in USA. Retail $198. $99 >>$89


Buy this hat! Slightly too big for me, but a real beauty.


----------



## Reuben

efdll said:


> Buy this hat! Slightly too big for me, but a real beauty.


Significantly too small for me, but agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

A couple of ties to pass along...both in good shape. $15 each or $25 for the pair. 

1) 70/30 silk/poly sailboat emblematic from Hyde Park Toggery in Cincinnati, Ohio. 3" wide. 
2) Silk bird emblematic by Roderick St. John out of the Dayton, Ohio area. 3 1/8" wide.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail; asking $40 CONUS OR OFFER!!.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts!*

*PLEASE TAKE $2 OFF THE LIST PRICE OF EACH REMAINING SHIRT!*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION![/CENTER]*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers[/CENTER]!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP 1*

1) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $12.

    

2) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $12.

  

3) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $15.

  

4) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. Asking just $14.

  

5) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $10.

  

6) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $12.

   

8) Brooks Brothers blue straight collar. 16-32/33. This has VERY rare interior label. Two small pinholes on collar, hence just $12.

   

9) Robert Talbott bespoke. Beautiful pink gingham with contrast collar and French cuffs. Excellent condition. 18.5-35. $12

  

11) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $15.

  

12) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $14.

  

13) RARE Turnbull & Asser shirt made for Vogue. Three button barrel cuffs. Size 15. $20.

  

14) RARE SERO OCBD. Seafoam green--perfect for summer! Size 15-32. $14.

  

15) RARE SERO OCBD. Very pale yellow. Size 15-32. $14.

   

*GROUP 2*

17) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $16.

  

18) Paul Stuart. Beautiful! A wonderful versatile check. 17 - 35. Asking just $16.

  

22) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

26) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

27) Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE polo. Made in the USA. Size M; long sleeves. Excellent condition! Chest: 19 1/2, sleeve c.31. Asking just $14.

   

*GROUP 3:*

28) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

32) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

*GROUP 4:*

35) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

37) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

39) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

40) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

42) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, in BOYS SIZING. Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

46) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP 5:*

50) Chaps. Short sleeve argyle cotton sweater/shirt. Excellent condition. Chest 20 1/2. Asking just $8.

 

53) Paul Frederick tab collar. 16-36. Contrast collar and cuffs. Excellent condition. French cuffs. Asking just $8.

  

54) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

61) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

64) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $9.

  

65) Woolrich combed cotton shirt in pale yellow. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 22, sleeve 34 1/2. Very Good condition. Asking just $10.

 

66) Bobby Jones casual shirt. Woven in Italy. Size XL. Chest 25, sleeve 36 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking $10.

   

*GROUP 6: *

67) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

70) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

71) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 7 FORMAL SHIRTS: *

72) Paul Frederick. 16 1/2 - 32. Pleated front. French cuffs. Very Good condition. $8

 

73) Brooks Brothers. 15.5 - 35. Pleated front, French cuffs. Requires studs. Some yellowing to collar; Good condition. $8

 

*GROUP 8*

79) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

80) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

81) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

82) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $15,

 

83) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

84) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $16.

  

85) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

*GROUP 9:*

86) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

87) Brooks Brothers Special order OCBD. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

88) Another Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD shirt! I believe that the collar is unlined. Custom made. Chest 21 1/4, sleeve 33 1/2. Shoulder (seam to seam at back): 17 1/2; neck (measured inside the collar from end to end) 16 3/8. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

90) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $15.

 

94) Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $14.

   

95) Another Ivy Summer Classic--the Ralph Lauren Polo shirt! Brown. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Asking just $14.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I'd love to get these out before Labor Day...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; All 3 for $33!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; All 3 for $33!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

I'd love to get these moved out before Labor Day...

*All shirts are in great condition. No spots, stains, tears, etc.!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $10 > $9 > $8 each!*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12 > $10 > $9 > $8*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10 > $9 > $8*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10 > $9 > $8*

*FIRE SALE: $10 > $9 > $8 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Grayson -9D
Good shape
Drop to *$45* or offer
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*BACK TO SCHOOL! Classic Leather briefcase/Satchel.*

This is terrific! A wonderful, classic leather flapover briefcase/satchel, this has a lovely patina from careful use, and has decades of life left. It features a classic covering flap that attaches with a lock and two straps--note that the buckles are ornamental, as the straps attached by means of magnetized studs. It has both a carrying handle and a removeable carrying strap. It has three interior compartments; the centre one is zipped for security, and the zips flows nice and smoothly. It has also a compartment on the back for notebooks or newspapers.

There's no maker listed, but I'd be surprised if this wasn't made in the USA.

It has some minor scruffs and marks from use, and so is in Very Good condition.

It measures 17 1/2" long, 13" high, and is c. 5 1/2" wide at the base only fully extended.

*CLAIMED!

Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets, for the end of summer and start of Fall! SOME ARE FREE!*

*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there plenty of time to enjoy these lovely jackets and blazers as late summer moves into early Fall... especially at these end of season prices... and especially since offers are very welcome, also!*



*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!*

*And also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*​*1) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*
​
This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*2) A lovely Trad Classic! Navy Hopsack Blazer from Southwick.
*
This is lovely! Cut from beautifully loose hopsack fabric, this blazer is perfect for late summer and through the Fall. It's a contemporray two button model, subtley darted, with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features three button cuffs; all of the buttons are from Waterbury--except for the top button, which as I discovered when I was checking them all that is a replacement, although you can't tell this from looking at it, as it's very well matched. This jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA.

The buttons have some patina, and this could use a dry clean and press just to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition. Hence,

*asking just $29, or offer--which really is a steal!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*3) Late Summer/early Fall Brooks Bros. Jacket*

A very nice late summer early Fall jacket from Brooks, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. Made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button model, with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*4) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (5) AND (6) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*5) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*6) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*7) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*8) NOS Vintage Haspel Wash and Wear 3/2 sack in light olive. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

A trad/Ivy summer classic, the wash and wear jacket or suit was a late 1960s favourite--and this one from Haspel is in lovely condition, being NOS! (Although please note that it could use a dry clean--or wash!--to freshen it up, as it's been stored for many years!) Cut from a lovely light olive fabric, this jacket has the classic two front patch pockets, and is cut as a 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and was made for Barney's of New York. It still retains its original sleeve tag! Naturally, it was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition--although see the caveat above.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



       

*10) An Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid Jacket in gingham-style cloth.*

This is one of those lovely rare oddities that surface from time to time--an Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid! This jacket's anglophilia is evident in its fully functional pocket pocket and darting, and its Ivy credentials are represented in its lovely 3/2 lapel roll. This jacket is cut from a (frankly rather stiff) gingham-style cloth in blue and cream; there's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a wool/cotton blend.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition; the exterior lower pockets are all still basted shut, although it does have two small brown marks in the hem of the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*11) BEAUTIFUL Linen Jacket! POSSIBLY UNWORN.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a pure linen cloth in a wonderful gingham pattern in light dove grey and cream, this wonderful jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is certainly fully lined. Beautifully cut, this has twin hook vents and four button cuffs. It features lovely russet contrasting pick stitching in the lining. It appears unworn; it still has the original basting on the sleeve cuffs. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and, as such, is a steal at

*just $32, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged EU 52, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



      

*THE FOLLOWING JACKETS ARE NOW FREE! PLEASE JUST SEND ME $13 TO COVER CONUS SHIPPING!* 

*12) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is

Measurements:[/B]

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



    
  

*13) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*14) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_. Prices include CONUS shipping.

$20--->$18 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$23---$20 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/

$20---$18 each shipped or $30 for both Ike Behar Dress Shirts 15.5/32 I was going to keep these for myself, but they come up just a bit short in the sleeves. I am typically a 15.5/33 so I would reccomend these for a 32 sleeve. These are the Made in Peru variety and they are identical mini-checks. One in pink and the other light blue. Both have spread collars and barrel cuffs and both are in great condition.
Chest 22.5
Neck 15.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 22.25

https://postimg.org/image/spmi6nbzn/

$20--->$18 Gitman Brothers Sportshirt Large 100% Cotton. A little bit heavier, but not a flannel. Just a nice, beefy cotton. It is a lovely tan and brown glen plaid with a rust windowpane. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25
Shoulder 21 
Sleeve from shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/57dtbumib/

$18--->$16 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Don't let fall sneak up on you. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$24--->$21 Huntington Sack Sport Coat 38S 3/2, Sack, patch pockets and a hook vent. The coat is fully lined, made in the USA and in great shape with no holes or stains. I am guessing the fabric is 100% silk, but it is not stated. It is tagged as a 38S but all of you 40S fellows take a look at the measurements below as they make work for you.
Chest 21
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 29 
https://postimg.org/image/qx4q9jdyr/ https://postimg.org/image/x9jvjdh0z/ https://postimg.org/image/yeij2hsvn/


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS. *_Prices include CONUS shipping_.
_

$22--->$20 Aquascutum Popover Medium Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon. Clean and in great shape. White and blue pinpoint with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 11
https://postimg.org/image/hp3uvsy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/4v5t2gkmr/

$22--->$20 Lacoste Buttondown 44 Pale Blue with a slight darker check over the top. No holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/8q97513sj/ https://postimg.org/image/l7fus6yyb/

$22---$20 Brooks Brothers Linen Shirt Large This shirt could be NWOT. The loop for the price tag is still attached, but I do not know for sure. Navy blue in Irish Linen. As clean as can be.
Neck 17.5
Chest 26
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/7iv9ctdo3/ https://postimg.org/image/wsq0zwkfn/

$22--->$20 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in  great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/

$45--->$40 To Boot New York 10.5D A fantastic semi-brogue in tan nubuck. These are not marked, but were made in England. I am guessing from the internal markings and nail pattern that Loake was the manufacturer. A few bumps but nothing major. The soles and heels have lots of life still in them. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/jboh3akqb/ https://postimg.org/image/pqnhzyrg3/ https://postimg.org/image/6zlkpswvn/


----------



## wacolo

$75--->$65 shipped CONUS Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwings 8 C/A Very clean overall with a lovely patina. The insoles, soles and heels are all in very good condition. Tagged as an 8C. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/9fcs2i8vn/ https://postimg.org/image/tiweek0vn/ https://postimg.org/image/87yuaair7/ https://postimg.org/image/kdo1koxgz/ https://postimg.org/image/ns680tsvn/

$50--->$42 shipped CONUS Mephisto PTB 11M These shoes are in great shape with little wear to the uppers or soles. Made in France and sized as an 11. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/3k8kk2643/ https://postimg.org/image/boc3b235f/ https://postimg.org/image/j31f3fp0z/ https://postimg.org/image/wg4k61tv7/ https://postimg.org/image/vge9acepf/


----------



## wacolo

$45--->$40 Shipped CONUS BB Brown/Blue pinstripe Suit 40R. 3/2, Sack, Center Vent, Half Lined, Flat front and cuffed. This was my suit and I am trying to thin the herd some. It is tagged as a 40/35. It is clean with no holes or stains. It is the Brooksblend line so it is a 60/40 Wool poly blend. It wears great and is a three season weight.
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24 +1
Length BOC 30
Waist 35
Inseam 28
Outseam from Top of Waistband 39.5

https://postimg.org/image/w3qfy6mb7/ https://postimg.org/image/fdf28unw3/

$20--->$17 Shipped CONUS David Donahue Sterling Formal Shirt 15.5/34 I bought this for myself, only to find it is missized. It is tagged as a 15.5/34 and measures to a 16.5/34. The shirt is clean and in great shape, however it comes as seen. No studs, button strip or links. The measurements are.....
Neck 16.5
Chest 22.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/x9uwgcrjn/

$50--->$40 CONUS Corbin USA Patch Madras Sack 40R A trad staple to say the least. Great shape overall. Two buttons, good shoulders single vent and fully lined. Clean with no holes. It is not sized but the measurements are.....

Chest 21.5
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 25
Length BOC 30.5

https://postimg.org/image/fep029ppv/ https://postimg.org/image/7uvx07wj7/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Who had the walkover White Bucks size 11?


----------



## TweedyDon

*These white bucks? CLAIMED!* 



TweedyDon said:


> THE quintessential Ivy summer footwear, the habit of Ivy educated lawyers of wearing these shoes to work led to the term "white shoe law firm" to describe a certain type of practice.
> 
> These shoes are a lovely example of this summer classic, with beautiful creamy white uppers and red soles. Made by Walk Over, these are size 11 D/B and are in Very Good/Excellent condition--I never describe white bucks as being excellent unless they're pristine!
> 
> Asking just *$35, or offer, shipped in the CONUS*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*8D Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial PTB's
*Great shape overall. A couple of small scuffs here and there and a dark colored smudge on the back of the left shoe. 
Asking $95 or offer.


34" waist shorts --
Top to bottom: PRL, Lands End Legacy Chino, Lands End Legacy Chino, Banana Republic pincords.
All are marked 33 but measure appx 34" waist, 9" inseam. Good shape.
Asking $45 or offer for the lot.


----------



## maximar

*ALDEN COLOR 8 shell cordovan longwings*







For sale is used pair of Alden Shell cordovan wingtips.
Some minor but insignificant scratches from normal wear.
Plenty of life left on the soles. These are fresh from a shoeshine and new Alden laces.
Original box and dust bags included in the sale. $375 is CoNUS only.
Please know your Alden size bec. I do not accept returns. Pictures are not altered in any way.
The patina is awesome on these. Nothing wrong with them, I just don't have much occasions here at the OC. I've been wearing more loafers than lace ups since I moved. If you have a pair of LHS on 9 wide, I may be open for a trade.


----------



## maximar




----------



## MythReindeer

wacolo said:


> $75--->$65 shipped CONUS Hanover Shell Cordovan Longwings 8 C/A Very clean overall with a lovely patina. The insoles, soles and heels are all in very good condition. Tagged as an 8C. The shoe trees are included.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/9fcs2i8vn/ https://postimg.org/image/tiweek0vn/ https://postimg.org/image/87yuaair7/ https://postimg.org/image/kdo1koxgz/ https://postimg.org/image/ns680tsvn/


Oof. I am an 8.5 B, give or take, and if I hadn't just bought a car I might take a flyer on these. Been wanting to try some shell shoes. I'll keep an eye out on the off chance these hang around for a while.


----------



## Monocle

A generous thanks to the good Counselor (Noble) for my first pair of western boots (yes I am from Texas but have never worn any). These will come in handy for honky-tonkin'. Also a slew of good things in trade. A very worthy exchange...I hope.


----------



## ElPresidente

This is a great thread. How did I just find it!? I live in Southeast Louisiana and attend law school in New Orleans, so I'll keep my eyes open for some good deals in and around The Big Easy. My style would fall somewhere along the lines of icons such as Cary Grant and Frank Sinatra, with a little James Dean thrown in there. Supposedly there are some great finds in thrift stores in and around New Orleans. I'll swing by later this week or next week to see what they have. We tend to love linens, seersucker, and light cottons down here due to the heat and humidity.

For the sake of the thread, here are my sizes and what I generally look for:

*Suits/Sportcoats*: 39L or 40R

*Shirts*: (Neck - 16.25") (Sleeve - 34.5")

*Trousers*: (Waist - 34") (Inseam - 33" or 34")

*Shoes*: Depending on the brand - 12 B, C, or D (I generally do not like rubber soled shoes)


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers glenplaid camel hair 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Made in USA
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> Barbour button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Tagged L
> Measures 17.5 x 36
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> Here's a vintage Joseph A Bank made in India long sleeve madras shirt
> Still has the cardboard under the collar, so this would be NWOT
> I would bet this one's a bleeder given its age
> 
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> Two ties, both 3.5" width
> $12 conus each
> Brooks Brothers navy repp w/white stripe
> Robert Talbott Santa emblematic (70/30 silk poly)
> 
> Brooks Brothers red braces
> $15 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sold some more of these, so I thought I would consolidate and bump...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Bill's Khakis M3 Brown Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in USA w/imported fabric
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, Left w/button
*PRICE: $25**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dorji

Everything gone but the belt, thanks. edit- belt gone too. Thanks everyone.


dorji said:


> Harsh audit, I am moving. Here are a few very nice items with minimal wear, PM with interest.
> Lands End belt, pebbled leather accents. Size M, good for waist sizes 31"-33", England. $10>>SOLD
> https://imageshack.com/i/n88as4j
> Wool bow by RH Hanouer, 2.5", "Tweedy," thicker wool. USA. *SOLD*
> Cotton Madras from Press, 2.5". Length has been shortened (Press makes notoriously long bows). Good down to 15" neck size, still fully adjustable. UK. *SOLD*
> NWT Irish Poplin, 3.5" X ~58", Atkinson's for O'connells. *SOLD*
> Lehner square, fine crisp linen. Switzerland. *SOLD*.
> 
> thanks for looking.
> Ben


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> A generous thanks to the good Counselor (Noble) for my first pair of western boots (yes I am from Texas but have never worn any). These will come in handy for honky-tonkin'. Also a slew of good things in trade. A very worthy exchange...I hope.


Absolutely! A great trade! I recieved my Alden Plain Bluchers! Fantastic! Love the ties too! Very good to trade with! 
I'm very glad you like the boots! I'm sure you will get more use out of the Dress shoes!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy, I wanted to claim #7 The Flusser silk jacket but your private message is full. 

Let me know,
Best


----------



## TweedyDon

127.72 MHz said:


> Tweedy, I wanted to claim #7 The Flusser silk jacket but your private message is full.
> 
> Let me know,
> Best


PM box cleared--and PM sent to you on the Flusser!


----------



## Monocle

An institutional emblematic - New Mexico Military Institute calvary. 100% polyester W.M. Chelsea. $10.00 - 54" x 3.25".

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

It's officially the college football season, so I'm cleaning out the fall closet and I found some staples that should be passed on here. All prices include shipping inside CONUS.

*42L 3/2 Orvis Brown Herringbone Sack (USA)*

Measurements:
Shoulders: 19.5
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25.5
BOC: 31.5

I bought this from TweedyDon here as one of my first purchases on the Thrift. It's a beautiful wardrobe basic that, I'm afraid, my photos don't do justice. It's in excellent shape with dark leather football buttons in pristine condition. The roll is perfect and sports lapped seams. I paired this with a pair of khakis, ropers (with a flask inside), and a white button down inside many an SEC stadia (Vaught-Hemingway, Sanford, Bryant-Denny, Jordan-Hare just to name a few). It's a favorite and I hate to see it go. $55 or trade for same/similar jacket in a 41/40









*Two pair of flannels*



O'Connell's Cashmere Blend Flannels 35

Measurements:
Waist: 35
Inseam: 30
Outseam: 41.5

These were a splurge a few years back, and sadly, I've only had the opportunity to wear them twice before I lost weight. They're the most beautiful flannels I've had the opportunity to own: a mossy mix of green, tan, and brown. And lord, are they soft. They are what you expect from O'Connell's: split waistband, watch pocket, suspender buttons, on seam pockets. Cuffs are 1.75. You'd pay over $300 if you wanted to buy them new, but you be out of luck anyway because O'Connell's doesn't offer them anymore. The color is best represented in the picture above with the BB. $95







Older Brooks Check Flannels 35

Measurements
Waist: 35 (marked 34)
Inseam: 30.5
Outseam: 42

I picked these up here a few years back at a great price, and I'm going to pass that on. Made in Canada, very substantial, almost as soft as the O'Connell's above. They go with just about everything you'd wear in the fall and winter. Split waistband, off seam pockets, 1.5 inch cuffs. $40


----------



## Jfrazi2

Welcome to the forum, ElPresidente!

Baton Rouge is my hometown.

James


----------



## CMDC

Just a heads up that there will be a closet purge coming over the next few days. If you're a 38-40R; 10.5D; 16/33 there will be some nice offerings. Sack suits, AE shoes, high end English shirts.


----------



## ATL

$85 shipped CONUS

Alden 10 B/D. Some light scuffing on the toe boxes. Soles have tons of wear left. 




... or trade for similar level shoes in ~8.5.


----------



## herfitup

Fiddlermatt said:


> Putting feelers out for a shirt I found today.
> Off-white Charvet, point collar, MOP buttons.
> Size 17.5/44, actual measurements
> Collar: 17.25
> Sleeve ~35
> P2P 27 (measured side seam to side seam)
> 
> Not exactly the most trad, but an awesome shirt overall. If anyone is interested, I'll get detailed pictures.


A big maybe. I fit in a 17.5/35 but I could never button the collar. If it is collar is stiff enough to wear without a tie I could use an off-white shirt.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A two-button sack blackwatch jacket by Corbin. Made in USA. No issues, although it could use a cleaning (see smutz on sleeve indicated by toothpick, it's small and will dryclean out). No tags but equates to a 46 or 48. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 24.5 inches; 20 1/8 inches from shoulder seam to shoulder seam; 31 inches in length from bottom of collar in back; sleeves are 24.5 inches with another 2.75 inches possible. $40 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/036_zpseac24331.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/037_zps5255f05c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/042_zps47302131.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/039_zpse733888f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/040_zps1f10f58a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/041_zps09017ac3.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/033_zpsbc2cb5d6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/034_zpse906b2a4.jpg.html

A last blast of summer, this madras jacket, given its hue, will work into the fall (there is more orange than my camera captures). It is made in USA, as indicated by union tag. No flaws. It equates to a 39 long. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 18.25 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 32.25 inches; sleeve length, 26.5 inches with another inch possible. $30 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/044_zps5948f571.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/046_zps305da943.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/048_zps82ec95f6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/049_zpse100581c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/050_zps54c20074.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/052_zps20553104.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/051_zpsd0ef6d29.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/053_zpsd2b8c72f.jpg.html

A Harris Tweed by Lands End. Made in USA. Immaculate--it exhibits no sign of ever having been worn. Beautiful, rich weave that is perfect for fall--the photos speak for themselves. Tagged 39R, measurements are; armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29 5/8's; sleeve length, 24.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/021_zpsd107ee1d.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/023_zpsf507e8cc.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/022_zps0e3eaa27.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/024_zpsab50dae1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/026_zps48006bdb.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/030_zps32f6dc53.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/029_zpsc059d4b2.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/032_zps65a61412.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/027_zpsfab9035f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/031_zps4cd83ff6.jpg.html

This Southwick suit is made from heavy wool and is perfect for winter. Beautiful navy with red detailing and subtle pinstripes that adds depth. It's sack, with 3/2 roll and flat front trousers with cuffs. It has a tiny imperfection, pictured, on one lapel, and so this suit will be sold for shipping cost only--call it $15. It equates to approx. 46R. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 24.25 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another 1.5 inches possible; waist, 42.25 inches with another half-inch possible; inseam is 28 inches.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/062_zps5f535e9b.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/063_zps5a82edef.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/068_zpsa89dd7ca.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/067_zps90904c94.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/066_zps4663ed99.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/072_zpsf2ee4fe0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/073_zps41a61beb.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/075_zps207e512e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/070_zps83583fd3.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/071_zps20353703.jpg.html

An Aran sweater, knit in Ireland (of course) and in perfect condition. This wool is extraordinarily soft, almost like merino. Tagged XL, measurements are armpit to armpit, 25 inches; length from top of collar to bottom in back, 28 inches; shoulder width, 22 inches. sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 32 inches. $30 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/096_zpsc671190e.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/099_zps2ba848fc.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/101_zps48dc6950.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/104_zpscd565099.jpg.html

A serious winter parka, and you know you'll be needing one soon enough. This has plenty of goose down, including in the detachable hood. No flaws save some smutz, pictured, that will come out with a cleaning, and this garment is machine washable. It has all the features you'd want: Heavy duty double YKK zipper plus snap windflap, inner drawstrings at hem and again at waist, right where you'd expect and want them, inner wind cuffs on the sleeves and lots of pockets, including four on the front exterior. Size medium, $50 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/076_zps6617d49a.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/080_zps61d1462e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/086_zpsecb67bbd.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/085_zps773eb4fd.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/083_zpsa3ed9fcd.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/088_zps3c074ac6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/090_zpsd0e76591.jpg.html
https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/077_zps14d3b48b.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/079_zps26c7a925.jpg.html

A Ralph Lauren Polartec fleece jacket with throat latch. In excellent condition with no flaws found. Extra large. $20 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/116_zps332f7730.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/122_zps1796f4f2.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/119_zps8cecc884.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/117_zpse7697e53.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/123_zpsc5e169a1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/112_zps4469dffa.jpg.html


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I REALLY wish that blackwatch was just a little bigger!


----------



## Reuben

^that is an absolutely beautiful madras jacket. Mind running it through the stretcher for me?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32R&R, do you have an American flag bedspread? Are those stripes part of a flag?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> ^that is an absolutely beautiful madras jacket. Mind running it through the stretcher for me?


Reuben, when are you going to show off your new Madras pants?


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> Reuben, when are you going to show off your new Madras pants?


In around a month, when it's cool enough for pants and I won't be paying to get them taken in again in a couple weeks. I'm trying to avoid any tailoring while I'm losing this last little bit, it's seemed to cause the most significant change.


----------



## WillBarrett

If anyone has a Woolrich 60/40 in medium laying around...


----------



## Duvel

MississippiMud, a PM sent on one of those lovely items you got up there.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WillBarrett said:


> If anyone has a Woolrich 60/40 in medium laying around...


I have lots of Woolrich, but I don't know what a 60/40 is.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Nobleprofessor said:


> I have lots of Woolrich, but I don't know what a 60/40 is.


Nevermind, I just figured it out.


----------



## Duvel

Deleted.


----------



## CMDC

Three fantastic pairs of trousers. All are either NWT or in like new condition. None of these seem to have been worn.

New With Tags O'Connell's charcoal flannel trousers. This is the first O'C's piece I've found in all my thrifting and they're just a tad too small for me.
Made in USA
Flat front; unhemmed

33 waist with 36 inches of inseam to work with.

$45 conus







Donegal tweed trousers. These are just awesome. There is no label to these so they may have belonged to a suit. Nevertheless, perfect condition.
Flat front; no cuff

36 waist; 35 inseam.

$36 conus






Polo Ralph Lauren cotton tartan trousers. These have the feel of poplin in terms of weight.
Made in USA
Forward pleated, uncuffed

Tagged 36 x 36 but measure 36 waist and 31.5 inseam

$34 conus


----------



## drlivingston

32, that Herron madras is gorgeous!!


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> If anyone has a Woolrich 60/40 in medium laying around...


I have a beautiful grey Woolrich 60/40 with plaid lining available. But, it's a large.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of J. Crew rain boots in size 11. Flawless save for some very slight wear to heels, pictured. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/141_zps3df71b47.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/142_zps0fb02611.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/144_zps73622c7e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/143_zps99a63e51.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/146_zps6c0388a2.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/148_zps7d763010.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/200_zpseadf2f91.jpg.html

A wool driving cap with ear flaps by Pendleton for the cold days ahead. Extra large and in perfect condition. $15 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/159_zps273a6df0.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/155_zps174f059c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/156_zps3b8c3c2c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/160_zpsdcdbe6a2.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/164_zpsfd8ef2f6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/161_zps905d34df.jpg.html

I don't use the term "new without tags" lightly, but this mackinaw hunting cap by Filson fits the bill. Absolutely mint and flawless. Size extra large. Filson charges $55, own this one for just $30 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/168_zpse5cdd188.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/167_zps3e01adfe.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/169_zpsdaf2ff76.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/171_zpsec63624a.jpg.html
https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/170_zps568834c1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/173_zps8cda4b5e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/172_zps7a263f4a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/174_zpsd85aa6c7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/176_zpsc6517943.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/177_zps8a33050b.jpg.html

A lambswool tartan scarf by Ralph Lauren. Made in Scotland. No holes, moth nibbles or other flaws. Measures 49.5 inches long by 9.5 inches wide. $15 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/187_zps939d7a7c.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/186_zps2c0a09d7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/188_zps2ec43c2d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/185_zps1b4bb9f4.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/198_zps12e22b57.jpg.html

A merino wool scarf by Club Room. Made in Germany. Measures 52.5 inches by 10.75 inches. Zero flaws. CLAIMED

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/195_zpsd3a8f424.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/193_zps2fb24e60.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/189_zpsc2df89a8.jpg.html

This was an odd duck, but I picked it up anyway. Call it the Shaggy Dog of scarves. Made in Scotland, of course. Flawless. Measures 45 inches by 7.25 inches. CLAIMED

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/183_zps12afe37a.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/182_zpsd914e4a7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/82914/181_zps9a53f71d.jpg.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> 32R&R, do you have an American flag bedspread? Are those stripes part of a flag?


It is the billiards room. The stripe is part of the table cover.


----------



## Dmontez

I have some randomness to offer you today while clearing some space in my closet, If you are needing any clarification on measurement's or even want a measurement of something else please just ask, first off lets start with a wonderful TRAD summer suit!*

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 46R 3/2 Sack Suit
*Very nice glen plaid with red check pattern. All of the details you would expect from a 3/2 sack, the trousers are unlined flat front with a plain hem. Suspender buttons, V in the waistband center back. The jacket is half lined center vent. The one flaw of this suit is in the trousers. The zipper is broken and falls without warning.
I am asking 70 obo shipped to your door in the CONUS*

Jacket
*P2P: 23
S2S: 20 ¼
Sleeves 24 +1 to let out
BOC 31 ½

*Trousers*
Waist: 20 ½ measures flat across waistband
Inseam: 30 +1 to let out
Outseam (top of waistband straight down the seam): 42 ½
Front Rise: 12 ¾
Rear Rise 19 ½


https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-4F42-9640-7DC811A9A477_zps76sxytqi.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...5-4E46-8FC6-9D8036A3940E_zpsrj9k1moj.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...0-4F9B-8D23-D52D7652C86B_zpsa1nlq8wu.jpg.html
https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...A-40CF-A6BF-1C623A757763_zpsrnze2wwt.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-4528-B1F9-ABCF544F4482_zpsskllync1.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-40EB-B552-3954284907D2_zpsssolp4xa.jpg.html

PRL Preston Fit Linen/Silk its 51% Linen 49% silk these are really wonderful summer pants! I've always called the color wheat, but they are a very light khaki color.
These are in great condition the only problem is what seems to be a very tiny coffee stain as shown in the pictures. 
asking 25 obo boxed and shipped to your door in the CONUS

Waist measured flat across waistband: 19
Inseam: 30
Outseam: 42
Front Rise:11 1/4
Rear Rise: 18

https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-4B92-A234-9569C1CF8731_zpsvdrjm8af.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...6-4C3D-A613-F6C4ECAF1538_zpsd5crc6qe.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...7-4B50-89D3-63DA79AD676D_zpsymxdcnnb.jpg.html

Next up is a nice tweed vest

Brooks Brothers 346 brand new with tags!
I wont even pretend to know how to measure this vest, but it is tagged 48r by Brooks Brothers on this one I dont even know what I am looking to get out of it, just make what you think is a reasonable offer, and let's see if we can make a deal.

https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-48AD-9F89-477B081641ED_zpsklo7o4h9.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...9-464B-9CC0-D421AE0B3E3D_zpsxadjjem6.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-45EF-ACC4-368CC4F8C611_zpsoc8judan.jpg.html


----------



## Nobleprofessor

How much are you all getting for Harris Tweeds on here. I have sold several on ebay and they have brought top dollar. I know if I wait and list them on ebay in November and December they bring the most for Christmas Presents. But, I also know if I sell on here, I don't have to pay ebay fees and I don't have to hang on to them for so long. I also want to offer a sort of Friends and family discount to the forum. Any thoughts? 

You can pm if you don't want your thoughts public.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

TweedyDon said:


> *WARNING!*
> 
> *My Fall offerings will begin today!
> 
> *​


Damn! I can't compete with Your give-away prices!


----------



## Duvel

Now this is kind of warning I like getting!



TweedyDon said:


> *WARNING!*
> 
> *My Fall offerings will begin today!
> 
> *​


----------



## TweedyDon

*The First of my Fall posts!!*

*MY FIRST TWEED LISTING OF THE SEASON**--with MANY more to come, including lots more today! In this I'm very pleased to offer lots of autumnal goodness, including some wonderful 3/2 sacks in both camelhair and Harris Tweed, a wonderful vintage cashmere 3/2 sack from J. Press, a Brookstweed, a terrific cord with all patch pockets, gunchecks, a lovely little shooting jacket, and more!
*

​
*And there will be a LOT more to come--including several Burberry trenchcoats, some lovely leatherwear, hundreds of ties, including many NWT Brooks and Ben Silver, and some Ivy rarities, such as a Langrock trenchcoat and Chipp tweed--so please check my listings regularly!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) WONDERFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in camelhair. CLAIMED*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely soft camelhair this lovely jacket has a wonderful patterning and colourway, being a subdued guncheck with shades of slate blue, ochre, and chestnut brown on a light bark background. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. This is in absolutely excellent condition.
*
Measurements*:

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/4

      

*2) Princeton Clothing Co. Classic Herringbone Tweed*

An Ivy Fall classic, this is a wonderful example of the traditional cream and grey herringbone tweed. Featuring two lower patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half lined. It is a contemporary two button from model with subtle darts. It has four buttons cuffs; all of the buttons and a lovely rich burnished chestnut, and are the classic leather football buttons that are perfect with tweed. This jacket has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.

It was made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co., one of the standard purveyors of tradly clothing to the Princeton community until its closure in (I believe) the late 1980s.

This is a lovely, standard Ivy classic, *and so a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 28 3/4



      

*3) GORGEOUS AND RARE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in a smaller size!*

This is absolutely beautiful, and extremely rare--both because it's not usual to find Harris tweed 3/2 sacks, and also because this is in a hard-to-find smaller size. So, if this would fit you, grab it while you have a chance!

This really is a lovely jacket. It's beautifully cut, with a lovely fluid lapel roll. The Harris tweed that it's cut from is wonderful--a classic grey herringbone with the quintessential vertical Harris striping adding colour and accent; here, the stripes are dark Scottish sky blue and deep berry red. This is a wonderful rich and complex colourway and patterning. The buttons are all leather-clad football buttons, and include the classic Ivy two button cuffs. The pockets are flapped, and the jacket has a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed--rare in Harris--and half lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

That this jacket was made for the old and Long Gone Jos. A. Bank shows just how far that company has fallen; it was easily a rival to Brooks when this was made.

*Asking just $50, or offer, for this little gem.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*4) Autumnal Guncheck by Jos. A. Banks. LIKELY UNWORN!*

Normally, I don't offer items by the recent Banks, but occasionally I make an exception--such as for this lovely guncheck. The colouring and patterning on this are simply terrific--a wonderful medley of burnished chestnut, dark blue, and forest green. This jacket is a standard two button model with subtle darts; It is fully lined and has a single center vent. It's in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut--and I suspect it was never worn. This is a lovely jacket for slightly warmer cool Fall days!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 41L, this measures:

*Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2





    

*5) Princeton University Store Glen Plaid 3/2 Tweed in Wool and ALPACA!*

The selling point for this jacket is fourfold: It's colourway, its patterning, its provenance, and the cloth that its cut from, which is a wonderful and luxurious blend of wool and alpaca!

This jacket is a lovely muted autumnal Glen Plaid in shades of forest greens with a lovely rich overcheck of burnished chestnut. The cloth is wonderful, being a 70/30 blend of wool and alpaca--not a combination that's common, but one that's lovely and luxuriously soft as well as hard wearing. The jacket was made in Canada for RL Chaps, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. This has a 3/2 lapel with a lovely roll, although it's not a sack having subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Group 2--including a J. Press cashmere tweed from 1937! *

*6) Lovely Shooting jacket--bi-swing back, leather buttons, throat latch, elbow patches!
*
This is a lovely example of a country shooting jacket! Cut from a dark brown basketweave tweed, this features a functional bi-swing back, suede elbow patches, two patch flap pockets on the front, and leather-clad football buttons. It also has an ornamental throat latch. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30



         

*7) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*8) Beautifully Complex Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed! The patterning is a classic herringbone in dark chestnut and dark slate grey; this is run through with classic vertical Harris stripes in dark red, forest green, and blue.... all of which is complemented by multiple flecks of cream, peat black, gorse yellow, berry red, and pumpkin orange, this is Harris at its heathery landscaped finest!

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has a single centre vent, and a full lining. It is half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons that are perfect for Harris. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





   

*9) PRE 1941!! RARE Vintage J. Press cashmere (?) 3/2 sack!*

This is EXCEPTIONALLY rare, and comes with a wonderful provenance!

This was custom made by J. Press for Watson Blair, Jr., and finished on July 25th, 1937. I know little of Blair Jr., but his parents were Chicago socialites, mentioned in gossip columns from the early two decades of the C20th. Watson Jr. was thus clearly no stranger to money, and also no stranger to good clothing; this is a lovely 3/2 sack, and although there is no fabric content it is clearly very, very luxurious and heavy cashmere. It's a beautiful, classic herringbone in tan and cream, with a single centre vent, full canvassing, and full lining. It has two button cuffs, with faux buttonholes--the mark of a Press custom item. This is also VINTAGE; it dates from when Press still had stores in Princeton, a located they closed in 1941/42 in response to the depletion of Princeton's undergraduate population owing to the war. The label notes the four locations of Press, and the interior label features the running goat of Press' early labels.

This really is a gorgeous jacket!

That's the good news. The bad news is that it's missing a cuff button, and has two small holes on the sleeve by the shoulder, as shown--this could readily be re-woven. The lining also needs repair or replacement as it is frayed and torn in the centre; I suggest replacement. (I suspect that this is now the original lining, or, if it is, it's undergone some repair in the past.) Given these issues, this is in Good condition only.

As such, *it's a bargain at just $29, or offer*. With some repair, this will be wearable history!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/4





     

*10) WONDERFUL insulated cord jacket with functional throat latch and three patch pockets. Perfect for Fall! Made in the USA. CLAIMED!*

This is a wonderful jacket from LL Bean. Made in the USA, this is a lovely rich, dark, bottle green, with thick, heavy cording. It is all cotton, as you expect and want. It has a quilted lining insulated with Thinsulate, and three patch pockets. It has also a fully functional throat latch, is undarted, and had dark chestnut leather covered football buttons. It also features a zipped interior security pocket and a braided leather locker loop which has clearly never been used. It is unvented. This is in absolutely excellent condition; I suspect that it unworn. This could readily double as a coat for cooler days!

*UPDATE*: This has a natural 3/2 roll to the lapel. I've also discovered that it has all of its original spare buttons included in the original plastic pouch; this confirms my original suspicion that this is unworn. And, yes, the price is remaining the same despite these two additional pieces of good news! 
*
Tagged Medium Regular. Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31


----------



## wacolo

Each tie is $12 each shipped CONUS. All are stain free. Thanks!
L to R
1. Robert Talbott Tennis Rackets 58 x 3.75
2. John Comfort Made in England 58 x 3.5
3. Perpetual Made in England Blue Swans 58 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/4yo8dfnn7/
4. Made in England 60 x 3.75
5. T.M. Lewin Red horsebits 57 x 3.75
6. Burberrys Made in England 58 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/i6nm6dl6b/

7. H. Stockton Ancient Madder 57 x 3.5
8. J.Z. Richards Gorgeous. Possibly a Wool/Silk but unmarked. 58 x 3.5
9. Burberrys Made in England 57 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/f3mw3067n/

10. Lands' End Made in USA Repp 57 x 3.75
11. Lands' End XL Made in USA 63 x 3.75
12. Charles Tyrwhitt Made in England 58 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/vq4gc2z5f/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Grooup 3--including a gorgeous Brookstweed 3/2 sack!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS on everything; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*11) Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in classic herringbone. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is an Ivy classic--a Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey herringbone. This is a wardrobe staple for every Trad, and so if you don't have one and this would fit you, grab it--especially as this is in a rare smaller size!

This is a beautiful herringbone tweed with charcoal and lighter grey colouring. It's a classic 3/2 sack, with two front patch flapped pockets. It has two button cuffs and a single centre vent--it also has lapped seams down the centre back and around the patch pockets. It is half lined and fully canvassed. It was, of course, made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 28



      

*12) Made in Italy Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid. 
*
Made in Italy, this lovely jacket is a striking and classic black and white glen plaid. The shell is wool, and the lining is Bemberg. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and so is a teal at just

*$45, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*13) MADE IN USA Burberry guncheck*

This is a lovely guncheck, that's perfect for the start of Fall! made by Burberry for Saks Fifth Ave., this has a lovely autumnal colourway of chestnut, slate grey, and bark. It is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It is fully lined and half canvassed and features a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





    

*14) MADE IN ENGLAND houndstooth tweed from Yorkshire wool! LIKELY UNWORN.*

This is a lovely English classic! Made in England, this jacket is cut from lighter weight Superfine wool that was woven in Huddersfield, one of the traditional hubs of the English woollen industry. The jacket is a lovely puppytooth pattern in blacks and very very dark browns. It is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and almost certainly unworn; it comes complete with its original spare buttons in their original packaging. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



     

*15) Brooks Brothers Houndstooth. Three Patch Pockets! CLAIMED*

This is a lovely, classic autumn jacket! From Brooks Brothers, this was Made in the USA and features THREE front patch pockets, including the ever-desirable breast patch! This jacket is a classic houndstooth in peat black, taupe, slate grey, and chestnut. It is fully lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 4--more 3/2 sacks!*

*16) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*17) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $29, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*19) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*20) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 5--More Harris tweed!*

*21) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*22) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*23) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*24) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*25) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4


----------



## wacolo

$30 Shipped CONUS Olive Flannel Waistcoat Large 65/25/10 Wool Polyester and Cashmere. The materials feel like a midweight flannel. It is a mottled olive with a cinchback. Excellent condition. 
Chest 23
Length down back 21.5
Shoulder 17

https://postimg.org/image/hjxw8c31v/ https://postimg.org/image/4ic7ihenn/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Thanks to Pantheos for some great Brooks Brothers Dress Shirts! They arrived and were perfectly packed, excellent shirts and even included a new BB tie! Thanks again!


----------



## housemartin

*PRICE DROP: $60 shipped anywhere in North America. You won't be disappointed.*



housemartin said:


> edit: added a photo of the size tag which i just found


----------



## housemartin

*Price drop to $60 shipped anywhere in North America*
_Here is a classic made in England Aquascutum raincoat. Gorgeous colour, no damage or stains, excellent condition.

Reposting this as previously I didn't know the size and after people me and told me to look in the . And lo and behold there is a size tag there.

*Measurements:*pit to pit 26.5 inch, pit to end sleeve 17", shoulder to bottom hem 41.5"

Size is 46R









$75 + shipping from Canada (so $10 to Canada $20 or so to U.S. more to Europe)

































_


edit: added a photo of the size tag which i just found


----------



## wacolo

_*Drop*_

$50--->$45 3/2 Sack Suit For The Gentry ~48 No tags on this one except for a union label. I know Southwick, Oritsky, and Gordon of Philadelphia made for this shop, but I am not sure where this one came from. Feels to be half-canvassed. The usual tradly details. 3/2, center vent, sack, two buttons on the sleeve, flat front pants. The material is a mid-weight herringbone with a fine stripe running through it in a medium brown. Clean all over with no holes or stains. The pants do have a 1.75" cuff currently. The measurements are.......
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.25
Sleeve 25 +1.5

Waist 21.5 +1.5
Outseam Top of Waistband 43.75
Inseam 32.5

https://postimg.org/image/3sc3ik7w3/ https://postimg.org/image/mi42zb0mr/ https://postimg.org/image/68dwwepyr/


----------



## CMDC

Part I of this weekend's haul--sweater, shirts, and ties...

Royal blue cashmere sweater from Thos. Pink. 
Made in Scotland

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Length: 29
Sleeve: 37

$38 conus






Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
16.5 x 32

$22 conus








Brooks Brothers blue gingham spread collar--like new condition
16 x 33 extra slim fit

$23 conus






Brooks Brothers red check bd
16 x 33

$22 conus






Brooks Brothers 346 purple gingham long sleeve bd
Size M

$20 conus






Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
16 x 34

$22 conus






Hilditch and Key button down w/barrel cuff
Made in G. Britain
16 x 35

$26 conus





Brooks Brothers blue point collar 
16.5 x 35 slim fit

$22 conus







Polo Ralph Lauren olive and purple tattersall spread collar
17.5 x 36

$22 conus







Santorelli spread collar
18.5 x 36.5

$25 conus






Robert Talbott and Irish wool tartan ties
Both 3.5" width

$16 conus each


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three Classic Navy Blazers, from Ben Silver and Oxxford!*

*I have three lovely classic navy blazers to pass on today--one by Corbin for Ben Silver, and two Oxxfords!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL IVY CLASSIC! 3/2 sack navy blazer by Corbin for Ben Silver. THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this has a beautifully elegant lapel roll. It features three patch pockets, as well as lapped seams along the centre back and down the sleeves. It also have a single centre vent with a hook vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has silver-toned crested metal buttons. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 30 1/2



      

*2) BEAUTIFUL! Classic Oxxford 3/2 navy blazer.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darting with a lovely lapel roll, this classic blazer features three patch pockets. It also features pick stitching throughout, including around each pocket and the front placket, as well as the lapels. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has a single centre vent. It features pewter coloured buttons. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition, except that the lining needs some minor re-stitching at the interior shoulders at the top hem. Given this minor issue, this beautiful, classic Oxxford blazer is a steal at

*just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Sized 41; measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*3) Oxxford Classic Navy Blazer*

This is lovely! Cut as a contemporary two button model, this lovely jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent and flapped pockets. It has metal toned buttons at the front and the sleeve. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues. It has some minor shine to the elbows, visible only in certain lights and at certain angles, and it has a small thread run on the flap of the left pocket, as shown. It has has some missing stitching on the interior Oxxford label, as shown. Given these flaws, this is in Good condition, and hence is just

*$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 42S, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## Reuben

TweedyDon said:


> *1) BEAUTIFUL IVY CLASSIC! 3/2 sack navy blazer by Corbin for Ben Silver. THREE PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this has a beautifully elegant lapel roll. It features three patch pockets, as well as lapped seams along the centre back and down the sleeves. It also have a single centre vent with a hook vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has silver-toned crested metal buttons. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.


Why oh why couldn't this be a long?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

TD, that Corbin x Ben Silver is breaking my heart. Have you, by chance, mastered major alterations in your back-to-the-land experience?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Consolidations (Some New and Drops): Further Closet Cleaning*



*O'Connell's Cashmere Blend Flannels 35*

Measurements:
Waist: 35
Inseam: 30
Outseam: 41.5

These were a splurge a few years back, and sadly, I've only had the opportunity to wear them twice before I lost weight. They're the most beautiful flannels I've had the opportunity to own: a mossy mix of green, tan, and brown. And lord, are they soft. They are what you expect from O'Connell's: split waistband, watch pocket, suspender buttons, on seam pockets. Cuffs are 1.75. You'd pay over $300 if you wanted to buy them new, but you be out of luck anyway because O'Connell's doesn't offer them anymore. The color is best represented in the picture above with the BB. $90







*Older Brooks Check Flannels 35*

Measurements
Waist: 35 (marked 34)
Inseam: 30.5
Outseam: 42

I picked these up here a few years back at a great price, and I'm going to pass that on. Made in Canada, very substantial, almost as soft as the O'Connell's above. They go with just about everything you'd wear in the fall and winter. Split waistband, off seam pockets, 1.5 inch cuffs. $40







*Orvis Canvas Jeans 34 x 31*

These are the older Made in USA iteration of Orvis' tough canvas jean. How many years would it take for these to wear out? I'm not sure anyone has found out. Broken in with some wonderful color variation. The perfect pant for tossing the pigskin around during halftime on an autumnal weekend. $20 or trade for size 32x32 in the same pant







*PRL Heavy Wide-Wale Cords 35x30*

I think these are the Preston model. Very soft hand and thick texture. Great condition. Wore these about five or six times. $30







*Bills M2 Pima Cotton Wide Wale Cords 35x32*

Tough to find corduroys made in the USA that are better than this. I wore these very few times before losing weight. If you have a Tiroler Loden or a mossy Harris Tweed in your stable, this color should be on your short list, as it's the perfect combination. Watch pocket. 1.6 cuffs. $45







All prices shipped CONUS, of course.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pants*

*COVER YOUR SHAMEFUL NAKEDNESS WITH PANTS!!!​*

*I have a whole lot of classic pants to pass on today--some NWT, from J. Press, Brooks, Corbin, Orvis, Corneliani, and more, in wool, linen, and cotton. NO LEATHER, as that's just not my thing....*



As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE US*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*NB: All trousers are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. All trousers are flat-front unless otherwise notes. The waits is measured flat, and straight across; double the number to get the actual waist measurement. The inseam is measured along the inseam, because that's just how it's done​*.

1) Grant Thomas trousers in linen and wool. Pleated. 36R. Waist: 18 1/2, Inseam 29 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $15.

  

2) Polo khakis. Small spot on front, hence just Very Good condition. Pleated. 36/32. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 30 3/4 (+1). Asking just $12.

   

3) Bobby Jones Golfing Trousers by Hickey Freeman. You should only buy these if you golf, or are retired, or live in Florida. Pleated. Waist: 17, inseam 28 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $15.

  

4) Grant Thomas Reds. All linen. These are extremely nice pants! Pleated. Waist: 18, inseam 29 1/2 (+1 1/2). Asking just $16.

  

5) NWT Yellow pants. In case you're on a canary hunt, or wish to impersonate a banana. Cotton. NWT; these are unhemmed. Made in Canada, and excellent quality. 36R. Waist 18, inseam 37 (unhemmed). Asking just $15.

  

6) NWT Grant Thomas linen pants. Made in Italy. Rumpled, and with small brown marks near the hem, hence just in Very Good condition despite being NWT. 40R. Waist 20, inseam 37 unhemmed. Asking just $15.

    

7) Orvis. Heavy, sturdy trousers. Have a key fob on the front near the left hand pocket. Very Good condition. 42/32. Waist 20 1/2, inseam 29. Asking just $13.

   

8) Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino. Tagged 35/31. Waist 18, inseam 30 3/4 (+1). Asking $16.

  

9) Corbin. Beautiful trousers, perfect for Fall! Waist 18, inseam 31 1/2. Pleated and cuffed. Asking $18.

  

10) Orvis khakis. Tagged 42. Very Good condition. Waist 20 1/4, inseam 30 (+1). Asking $13.

  

11) Orvis khakis with suede leather trim. These are extremely sturdy! Very Good condition. waist 20 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. Asking $16.

    

12) Brooks Brothers Brooksease. Made in the USA, Rumpled from storage, so very Good condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 27 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff. Pleated. Asking just $13.

  

13) Corneliani. Beautiful! Charcoal with thin pinstriping. Pleated. Waist 17, inseam 32 (+1). Asking just $22.

    

14) Bullock and Jones. Beautiful chalk striped flannels! Waist 19, inseam 29 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $18.

   

15) Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 30 (+1). Asking just $15.

  

16) GTH lime green shorts. No fabric content, but likely a linen/cotton blend. Small rusty spot on hem, hence Very Good condition. Waist: 17 1/4. Asking just $10.

   

17) Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton light yellow shorts. These have a brownish water stain on one thigh, as shown; hence Acceptable condition, and so just $6! Waist 17 1/2.

   

18) Ralph Lauren Wool/Cashmere blend trousers. Featuring pick stitching on the interior of the waistband, these have been cuffed, and hence are in very Good condition. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/2; inseam 28 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $15.

     

19) LL Bean jeans. Lovely and sturdy! Size 36/32. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 31 1/2, Asking just $14.

    

20) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Size 36/32. Waist 17; inseam 30 (+ 2 1/2). Excellent condition! Asking just $15.

  

21) Polo khakis. Size 40/32. Waist 20, inseam 30 3/4 (+1 1/2). Excellent condition. Asking just $14.

   

22) Brooks Brothers 346 khakis. Excellent condition! Size 33/32. Waist 16 1/2, inseam 30 1/4. Asking just $14.

  

23) J. Press summer trousers. Made in the USA. Size 38R. Waist 19 1/4. Inseam 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 /34 cuffs. Very Good condition; I have noted in my records there's some small marks by the hem. No fabric content, but almost certainly lightweight wool. Asking just $14.

   

24) Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool. Beautiful, seersucker-style trousers. Excellent condition. Waist 19 1/2, inseam 30 1/4 (+3). Asking $15.

  

25) Bill's Khakis M2 in 100% linen! GORGEOUS! Waist 18 1/2, inseam 28 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $18.

    

26) Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4, inseam 28 1/2 (+ 2 3/4). Asking $15.

  

27) Bill's Khakis. M1. Battleship grey. Very Good condition. Waist 19, inseam 28 3/4 (+1 3/4). Asking $15.

    

28) Bills Khakis. M1P. White. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2, inseam 29 1/4 (+1 3/4) Asking just $15.

    

29) Bills Khakis M2. Waist 18; inseam 28 1/2 (+1). Asking $15.

    

30) Brooks Brothers Hudson trousers in seersucker. Excellent condition! Waist 18 3/4, inseam 29 (+1 3/4). Asking just $15.

  

31) Bills Khakis M2 in seersucker. Gorgeous! Excellent condition. waist 19, inseam 3012 (+2 1/4). Asking just $18.

   

32) Land's End cords. Thick and substantial, these have a major hanger line across them, as shown, hence are only in Good condition. They are lined; the lining is scarlet, as shown under the back pocket. These would make excellent weekend trousers, and date from the heyday of Land's End when it was a real prep. supplier. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

33) Land's End cords. Very Good/Excellent condition; small white mark as shown. Size 36. Waist 17 3/4, inseam 28 (+1 1/2). Asking $12.

  

34) J. Crew brown herringbone trousers. These are lovely! Excellent condition. Waist 17 1/2, inseam 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $12.

   

35) Plus-Fours / Knickers. These are wonderful--and, as with all Plus Fours, increasing rare! ALl wool, from landav Designs, these have thick belt loops, as shown, and velcro fastening at the cuffs. Thick and sturdy, these feature a D-ring at the waist; these are clearly more hunting than golf-course! They're flat front and in excellent condition. Tagged 34, these measure Waist: 16 1/2, Inseam: 19 3/4. Asking just $12, or offer.


----------



## CMDC

Part II of this weekend's haul--sportcoats. Pardon the upside down pictures--photobucket is being really balky.

Burberry's navy blazer. 2 button; darted; single vent. Excellent condition

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25

$45 conus






Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in dark green basketweave. Nice vintage piece

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 28.5
Sleeve: 24

$45 conus








Two sportcoats that while not in the tradly canon, are really nice--don't be so dogmatic in your dress.

Corneliani olive w/striping double breasted sportcoat
One small hole in the right sleeve--is on the underside so probably won't be visible
Unvented
Made in Italy
Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$45 conus












Finally, a really gorgeous sportcoat from Barneys. Grey glenplaid. This is, as far as I can tell, probably unworn. The hip pockets are still basted shut.
2 button; lightly darted; unvented.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25

$50 conus


----------



## Oak City Trad

32rnr, just a friendly reminder to check your inbox. PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Labor Day Tweeds!*

*I have a slew of beautiful jackets to pass on today, including some true beauties from Brooks Brothers (including a current Italian-made 3/2 sack), Dunhill, a gorgeous vintage 3/2 sack with classically narrow lapels, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US;* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Made in Italy Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in herringbone lambswool. Patch Pockets!*

This is absolutely beautiful! A classic 3/2 sack with a very elegant lapel roll, this recent jacket from Brooks Brothers was Made in Italy. Cut from wonderfully soft lambswool in a classic light brown herringbone this jacket has a lovely hand and a beautiful drape. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and features two flapped patch pockets. This truly is a beautiful jacket, and it is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 43L, this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/4



     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack--narrow lapels, classic 1960s colourway and patterning!*

This is wonderful--and perfect for the Trad or devotee of the Ivy Look who wants truly authentic clothing! Union made in the USA during the Golden Age of Ivy clothing--the era chronicled by Take Ivy--this beautiful jacket has all of the classic Ivy features. It is, of course, a 3/2 sack, with a beautiful lapel roll. The lapels are classically and coolly narrow, reminiscent of Beat poets, cocktails at five, and dashes across campus to attend the game. It has the always desirable but very rare three patch pockets, with the breast pockets angled perfectly correctly. It has a very natural shoulder--hence the measurement below. The two lower pockets are, of course, flapped. It has two button cuffs, and a perfect 1960s patterning and colourway, neither of which are seen anymore--a neat checkerboard in dark bottle green, black, and autumnal browns. It is half canvassed and half lined. Even the original locker loop is intact!

This is a terrific jacket--and if it's your size grab it, as these are, quite literally, no longer made.

I'm very conservative in rating vintage pieces, reserving "excellent" for those that are near mint, and this has a small repair to the lining at the vent, as shown. So, this is in Very Good condition--it just needs a dry clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $39, or offer--a LOT less than pieces like this are selling for in the "specialist" online Ivy stores! 

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+3 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 31 1/2





    

*3) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*4) LIGHTWEIGHT WOOL GUNCHECK from Brooks Brothers.*

This is another lovely jacket that would be perfect for someone in a warmer climate who desires a Fall jacket! Cut from very lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket from Brooks Brothers was made in the USA. A lovely guncheck, the colourway is classic and muted and perfect for Fall, being slate blue-grey, bracken, and rich chestnut. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front with very subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, shipped in the US.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32





   

*5) CASHMERE & WOOL jacket, Made in Italy *

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere, this jacket has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape--as you'd expect for a jacket made in Italy. The patterning is exceptionally fine and complex--my pictures don't do it justice at all, but merely hint at the beauty of the cloth which can only be appreciated close up. The jacket is a three button front with a slight and elegant lapel roll at the top button; it also has subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Made in England Hacking jacket by Nicholson of St Albans.*

*This is a beautiful and rare jacket--and so deserves a post of its own! *

Nicholson of St Albans was an off-shoot of the Burton tailoring Group; it was intended to be their (re) entry into higher end MTM and bespoke clothing business to capitalize on the new prosperity of the 1980s and the accompanying fascination with upper-middle class "City of London-Family Estate in the Country" lifestyles, fuelled by the Sloane Ranger Handbook,the Royal Wedding, and similar events. By the 1980s Burton itself had moved away from its solid and respectable tailoring (think a UK Brooks Brothers back when it was uniformly good) to a more high-street image, and Nicholson of St Albans was intended to escape this. The clothing was all traditional, and very well made--easily comparable in quality to Chester Barrie, and approximate to Mears now. Alas, the experiment wasn't as successful as Burton hoped--they ran into the usual problem that artisan clothing simply can't be scaled up, and so profits remained low. Nicholson of St Albans folded in 1984.

This jacket, though, is still here--and shows just how lovely Nicholson's clothing was! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed that is seriously sturdy, it's not surprising that this jacket has lasted the last thirty years with nary a mark on it and almost no signs of wear. This is cut as a classic British hacking jacket, clearly aimed at the Sloane market, this has all of the details you'd want; all of the exterior pockets feature lapped seams and are correctly sloped for hacking pockets, the ticket pocket is fully functional, and it has twin side vents. It has a traditional two button front and subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and is Made in England.

As always, I'm very conservative with vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Given its provenance and sheer quality, *this is a steal at just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Harris Tweeds, some unworn--and a $25 Dunhill! *

_*I would be remiss were I to post tweeds and not include some Harris!*_ 

*7) GORGEOUS Classic Harris Tweed, with flecking!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! At first sight, this appears to be a dark brown herringbone tweed--nice, sturdy, classic, but nothing exciting. But it's a Harris, and so when you get up close to it you'll see the full and beautiful effect of the tweed... This has a classic herringbone weave in dark brown and slate grey, the combination that appears almost as a very, very dark lavender when viewed close up. This tweed is striped vertically with sky blue, and is flecked throughout with with gorse yellow, forest green, peat black, moss green, pumpkin orange, and berry red, all heathered into the tweed. This is a really, really lovely example of Harris at its best.

The jacket is a contemporary two button jacket with leather covered football buttons. It has subtle darts, a centre vent, and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA. It does have the start of a rub mark on the top of each of the interior pockets, and the interior label of the maker is fraying at the edges; this is thus in Very Good condition. (Neither of these can be seen when worn, of course.) As such, this is a steal at

j*ust $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 1/2



    

*8) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in Brown Herringbone*

This is a classic wardrobe staple--a Harris Tweed in brown herringbone! If you don't have one yet, why not? This is a lovely; the tweed is subtly flecked through with specks of dark blue, forest green, and berry red--classic Harris colours, recalling the Hebrides where it's woven. The jacket itself features lapped seams down the centre back and along the sleeves, a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. It is a classic two button model with subtle darts; it is fully lined. It is also in absolutely excellent condition. This is perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





   

*9) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*10) JUST $25!! BEAUTIFUL Dunhill jacket in Autumnal Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely glen plaid cloth in a medley of forest green, loden, and moss, with a lovely chestnut check overlay. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It does have two minor flaws: There is a single thread pull on the front, which could be a very easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, and the cuffs have some minor wear at the very tip, as shown. (I only discovered these flaws when I was doing close-up photographing, so they are minor!) Because of this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--and hence is a steal at just

*$25, boxed and shipped. Yes, a USA-made Dunhill jacket that's in-season is less than the price of half a tank of gas! 

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 7/8
Length: 30


----------



## crs

I suppose I will wait to unleash my tweed offerings, haha. So we'll start with shoes. Up first are Alden shell cordovan LHS 13 C/E in No. 8 and black, in great condition with a little wear on the rubber inset. Yes, you want both pairs for $350 shipped CONUS.


----------



## crs

These are J.Crew boots size 11.5 in great shape with practically no wear on the bottom. There is some scuffing that I easily could have polished over (probably from being thrown around at Goodwill), but I want you to see them as is. I bought these for myself, thinking maybe they'd work with extra thick socks, but not really. $90 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

I wore these 10.5 EEE Florsheim shell PTB with thick socks every once in a while for a couple years, but now I have shell PTB that fit better. There is still very little wear on these, and if you leave them alone for awhile, you'll get that white residue near the laces. Made in USA, of course, but I suspect these were made near the end of Florsheim making shoes here. $180 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED. OTHER SHELL ON PAGE 1042 STILL AVAILABLE.

These are Made in USA shell cordovan Bostonian loafers 8 C/A. The craftsmen who made these decades ago could not envision the offshore products the brand offers today. These were quality shoes; the Crown Windsor was meant to compete with other top American makers of shell cordovan footwear. I see no wear to soles, extremely slight wear to heels, pristine interior, so these were likely never worn outdoors. $180 shipped CONUSA, Paypal.



https://s828.photobucket.com/user/crschmidt/media/P1000342.jpg.html?sort=3&o=104


----------



## Reuben

That is an amazing deal for someone with smaller feet than I.


----------



## Monocle

Tall trad, or gift for tall aspiring trad. Pendleton half Norfolk style tweed in 46T.
W24 L34 Shoulder20 Sleeve28. No major flaws or distress. Smells nice. *$50.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5311_zps9731bda6.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5312_zpsb179afc9.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5313_zpse7bbf695.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5314_zps59944e37.jpg.html


----------



## redcorals

*NOS Bostonian Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers 13C*

$250 shipped ONBO.


----------



## CMDC

Still have these...



CMDC said:


> Allen Edmonds MacNeil in black pebble grain calf
> These are in outstanding condition with a few wears at most. Uppers in perfect condition, heels full, soles with little wear.
> Size 11.5D
> 
> $80 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M1 cotton trousers in light yellow, also with little wear.
> Flat front, cuff
> Waist 42; Inseam 31
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver repp--black with red and yellow
> $14 conus


----------



## CMDC

And since everyone seems to be offering shell tassels today, drop on these...



CMDC said:


> Hanover #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers
> Made in USA
> Size 9.5 D/B
> Full heels and little wear to soles
> 
> $60 conus


----------



## ATL

I know you guys scoff at Italian tailoring, but 3-2! 3-2! 3-2! And TWEED!

ALL are around a 40 L. Let me know if you want anything. The suits have issues, some more minor than others, so they're being sold for cheap.

Measurements taken from suit 1:

Waist: 17.5

Inseam: 31.5

double pleats. 1.5" cuff.

p2p:21

sleeve: 25

Shoulder: 18.5

Length: 33

Suit #1:









Suit #2:









Pure Cashmere sportcoat:









Who made these fine pieces of clothing?


----------



## sskim3

My lose is your gain. I got these brand new. And I have only worn these three times (1st time was on carpet) and even though they are beautiful, I need to part ways with them.

Quoddy Loafers - Suede + Chromexcel Leather in Chocolate brown --> Size 8D 
Measurements:
Outsole Length - 11.5"
Outsole Width - 4"
Insole length - 10"
Heel Height - 0.75"

*Asking $120 CONUS or best offer. Will ship in original box with shoe bag. *


----------



## sskim3

Two NWT J Press Bow Ties Made in UK.

1. Madras Glen Plaid Navy/White Bow Tie - 100% Cotton -- Asking $18 shipped CONUS
2. Seersucker Stripe Olive/Gray/White Bow Tie - 100% Silk -- Asking $18 shipped CONUS

* Buy both for $30 shipped CONUS OBO.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Southwick--retail $650, your cost, $39 shipped!*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## Kaiko

Club Monaco Navy Pinstripe Suit. Two Button, Center Vented Jacket, Flat Front pants. Suit says 40, but it measures closer to a 38.

Image Set:


http://imgur.com/iDTXC


Asking 80 shipped CONUS OBO.

Measurements:


 Pants
1 Outside Length: 43 inches
2 Waist: 17.5 inches
3 Hip: 20 inches
4 Leg: 8.75 inches
5 Inside Length: 33 inches



 Jacket
1 Back: 29.5 inches
2 Shoulder: 18 inches
3 Sleeve Length: 26 inches
4 Chest: 20 inches
5 Waist: 18.5 inches


----------



## Monocle

CLAIMED (older) Land's End grayish or taupe regular Hyde Park Oxford 16 x 35. Single Pocket. Single button cuff. Gauntlet button. Locker Loop. Extra buttons at bottom of placket. CLEAN
Measured: N16 W23 L32 SL35. Points 3" Classic fit. Hong Kong. Something a little bit different. *$22.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5357_zpscea2f7a0.jpg.html

CLAIMED Modern Viyella 80/20 Cottn/Wool luxury shirt, ready for autumn. Sized L. (Viyella shirts fit large, so this has XL dimensions). Hong Kong
Measured: N17 W26 L32 SL35. *$24.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5359_zpsf23253eb.jpg.html

Bills 5S32 5 pocket canvas pant. Sized 38 with a 30" inseam. In excellent condition.
Measured: W38" (19") Ins30" Out41.5" Rise11" Thigh13" Cuff9.5" *$28.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5320_zps3dde43cd.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5321_zpsf0f8c894.jpg.html
:icon_study: Offers/Trades. I need (quality) belts in 40"


----------



## Ekphrastic

ATL said:


> I know you guys scoff at Italian tailoring, but 3-2! 3-2! 3-2! And TWEED!


Whoa. Nice stuff. Prices?

And PLEASE tell me that the 33" length was taken from the top of the collar, not the bottom. (I know, I know. A man can hope.)


----------



## Dmontez

Since TweedyDon started his fall offerings almost immediately after this I think this might have been overlooked, so here is the 1 bump before I send it to ebay, please dont make me sell this stuff on ebay. send me a PM with offers.



Dmontez said:


> I have some randomness to offer you today while clearing some space in my closet, If you are needing any clarification on measurement's or even want a measurement of something else please just ask, first off lets start with a wonderful TRAD summer suit!*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 46R 3/2 Sack Suit
> *Very nice glen plaid with red check pattern. All of the details you would expect from a 3/2 sack, the trousers are unlined flat front with a plain hem. Suspender buttons, V in the waistband center back. The jacket is half lined center vent. The one flaw of this suit is in the trousers. The zipper is broken and falls without warning.
> I am asking 70 obo shipped to your door in the CONUS*
> 
> Jacket
> *P2P: 23
> S2S: 20 ¼
> Sleeves 24 +1 to let out
> BOC 31 ½
> 
> *Trousers*
> Waist: 20 ½ measures flat across waistband
> Inseam: 30 +1 to let out
> Outseam (top of waistband straight down the seam): 42 ½
> Front Rise: 12 ¾
> Rear Rise 19 ½
> 
> 
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-4F42-9640-7DC811A9A477_zps76sxytqi.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...5-4E46-8FC6-9D8036A3940E_zpsrj9k1moj.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...0-4F9B-8D23-D52D7652C86B_zpsa1nlq8wu.jpg.html
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...A-40CF-A6BF-1C623A757763_zpsrnze2wwt.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-4528-B1F9-ABCF544F4482_zpsskllync1.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-40EB-B552-3954284907D2_zpsssolp4xa.jpg.html
> 
> PRL Preston Fit Linen/Silk its 51% Linen 49% silk these are really wonderful summer pants! I've always called the color wheat, but they are a very light khaki color.
> These are in great condition the only problem is what seems to be a very tiny coffee stain as shown in the pictures.
> asking 25 obo boxed and shipped to your door in the CONUS
> 
> Waist measured flat across waistband: 19
> Inseam: 30
> Outseam: 42
> Front Rise:11 1/4
> Rear Rise: 18
> 
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-4B92-A234-9569C1CF8731_zpsvdrjm8af.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...6-4C3D-A613-F6C4ECAF1538_zpsd5crc6qe.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...7-4B50-89D3-63DA79AD676D_zpsymxdcnnb.jpg.html
> 
> Next up is a nice tweed vest
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 brand new with tags!
> I wont even pretend to know how to measure this vest, but it is tagged 48r by Brooks Brothers on this one I dont even know what I am looking to get out of it, just make what you think is a reasonable offer, and let's see if we can make a deal.
> 
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-48AD-9F89-477B081641ED_zpsklo7o4h9.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...9-464B-9CC0-D421AE0B3E3D_zpsxadjjem6.jpg.htmlhttps://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-45EF-ACC4-368CC4F8C611_zpsoc8judan.jpg.html


----------



## ArtVandalay

42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $85 or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren blue lambswool v-neck sweater
Tagged XXL

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 28
Sleeve: 36

$28 conus






JPress (3.5" width) and Robert Talbott for Georgetown Univ. Shop (3.25" width 70/30 silk/poly) ties
$16 conus each







Chipp "If you've got them by the balls, their hearts and minds will follow" tie 3.25" width
$20 conus


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Grayson -9D
Good shape
Drop to *$40* or offer


----------



## efdll

I have the Southwick jacket in my size from TD and it's quite wonderful.


----------



## jogowill

A goofy question, but does anyone have any extra left-foot shoe trees? Somehow or other, I have ended up 2 extra right-foot hanover shoe trees, and 1 extra right-foot woodlore boot tree. Anyone got any lefts? I don't care about them being the same brand or anything like that; they just need to work for shoes in the 10-11 range.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

If you haven't checked the Weather Channel, the lead story is "BRR, Here Comes the Fall Chill." Let's get these flannels and corduroys ready for duty.



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Consolidations (Drops): Further Closet Cleaning*
> 
> 
> 
> *O'Connell's Cashmere Blend Flannels 35*
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 30
> Outseam: 41.5
> 
> These were a splurge a few years back, and sadly, I've only had the opportunity to wear them twice before I lost weight. They're the most beautiful flannels I've had the opportunity to own: a mossy mix of green, tan, and brown. And lord, are they soft. They are what you expect from O'Connell's: split waistband, watch pocket, suspender buttons, on seam pockets. Cuffs are 1.75. You'd pay over $300 if you wanted to buy them new, but you be out of luck anyway because O'Connell's doesn't offer them anymore. The color is best represented in the picture above with the BB. $90 $85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Older Brooks Check Flannels 35*
> 
> Measurements
> Waist: 35 (marked 34)
> Inseam: 30.5
> Outseam: 42
> 
> I picked these up here a few years back at a great price, and I'm going to pass that on. Made in Canada, very substantial, almost as soft as the O'Connell's above. They go with just about everything you'd wear in the fall and winter. Split waistband, off seam pockets, 1.5 inch cuffs. $40 $37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orvis Canvas Jeans 34 x 31*
> 
> These are the older Made in USA iteration of Orvis' tough canvas jean. How many years would it take for these to wear out? I'm not sure anyone has found out. Broken in with some wonderful color variation. The perfect pant for tossing the pigskin around during halftime on an autumnal weekend. $20 or trade for size 32x32 in the same pant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRL Heavy Wide-Wale Cords 35x30*
> 
> I think these are the Preston model. Very soft hand and thick texture. Great condition. Wore these about five or six times. $30 $27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bills M2 Pima Cotton Wide Wale Cords 35x32*
> 
> Tough to find corduroys made in the USA that are better than this. I wore these very few times before losing weight. If you have a Tiroler Loden or a mossy Harris Tweed in your stable, this color should be on your short list, as it's the perfect combination. Watch pocket. 1.6 cuffs. $45 $42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices shipped CONUS, of course.


----------



## NoahNY

Will you consider $50 for the BB, Orvis and PRL?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US;* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*2) LIGHTWEIGHT WOOL GUNCHECK from Brooks Brothers.*

This is another lovely jacket that would be perfect for someone in a warmer climate who desires a Fall jacket! Cut from very lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket from Brooks Brothers was made in the USA. A lovely guncheck, the colourway is classic and muted and perfect for Fall, being slate blue-grey, bracken, and rich chestnut. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front with very subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in the US.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32





   

*3) CASHMERE & WOOL jacket, Made in Italy *

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere, this jacket has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape--as you'd expect for a jacket made in Italy. The patterning is exceptionally fine and complex--my pictures don't do it justice at all, but merely hint at the beauty of the cloth which can only be appreciated close up. The jacket is a three button front with a slight and elegant lapel roll at the top button; it also has subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2





     

*4) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Made in England Hacking jacket by Nicholson of St Albans.*

*This is a beautiful and rare jacket! *

Nicholson of St Albans was an off-shoot of the Burton tailoring Group; it was intended to be their (re) entry into higher end MTM and bespoke clothing business to capitalize on the new prosperity of the 1980s and the accompanying fascination with upper-middle class "City of London-Family Estate in the Country" lifestyles, fuelled by the Sloane Ranger Handbook,the Royal Wedding, and similar events. By the 1980s Burton itself had moved away from its solid and respectable tailoring (think a UK Brooks Brothers back when it was uniformly good) to a more high-street image, and Nicholson of St Albans was intended to escape this. The clothing was all traditional, and very well made--easily comparable in quality to Chester Barrie, and approximate to Mears now. Alas, the experiment wasn't as successful as Burton hoped--they ran into the usual problem that artisan clothing simply can't be scaled up, and so profits remained low. Nicholson of St Albans folded in 1984.

This jacket, though, is still here--and shows just how lovely Nicholson's clothing was! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed that is seriously sturdy, it's not surprising that this jacket has lasted the last thirty years with nary a mark on it and almost no signs of wear. This is cut as a classic British hacking jacket, clearly aimed at the Sloane market, this has all of the details you'd want; all of the exterior pockets feature lapped seams and are correctly sloped for hacking pockets, the ticket pocket is fully functional, and it has twin side vents. It has a traditional two button front and subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and is Made in England.

As always, I'm very conservative with vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Given its provenance and sheer quality, t*his is a steal at just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30 3/4





       

*5) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in Brown Herringbone*

This is a classic wardrobe staple--a Harris Tweed in brown herringbone! If you don't have one yet, why not? This is a lovely; the tweed is subtly flecked through with specks of dark blue, forest green, and berry red--classic Harris colours, recalling the Hebrides where it's woven. The jacket itself features lapped seams down the centre back and along the sleeves, a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. It is a classic two button model with subtle darts; it is fully lined. It is also in absolutely excellent condition. This is perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





   

*6) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*7) JUST $25!! BEAUTIFUL Dunhill jacket in Autumnal Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely glen plaid cloth in a medley of forest green, loden, and moss, with a lovely chestnut check overlay. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It does have two minor flaws: There is a single thread pull on the front, which could be a very easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, and the cuffs have some minor wear at the very tip, as shown. (I only discovered these flaws when I was doing close-up photographing, so they are minor!) Because of this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--and hence is a steal at just

*$25, boxed and shipped. Yes, a USA-made Dunhill jacket that's in-season is less than the price of half a tank of gas! 

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 7/8
Length: 30





     

*8) Princeton Clothing Co. Classic Herringbone Tweed*

An Ivy Fall classic, this is a wonderful example of the traditional cream and grey herringbone tweed. Featuring two lower patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half lined. It is a contemporary two button from model with subtle darts. It has four buttons cuffs; all of the buttons and a lovely rich burnished chestnut, and are the classic leather football buttons that are perfect with tweed. This jacket has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.

It was made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co., one of the standard purveyors of tradly clothing to the Princeton community until its closure in (I believe) the late 1980s.

This is a lovely, standard Ivy classic, *and so a steal at just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 28 3/4



      

*9) GORGEOUS AND RARE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in a smaller size!*

This is absolutely beautiful, and extremely rare--both because it's not usual to find Harris tweed 3/2 sacks, and also because this is in a hard-to-find smaller size. So, if this would fit you, grab it while you have a chance!

This really is a lovely jacket. It's beautifully cut, with a lovely fluid lapel roll. The Harris tweed that it's cut from is wonderful--a classic grey herringbone with the quintessential vertical Harris striping adding colour and accent; here, the stripes are dark Scottish sky blue and deep berry red. This is a wonderful rich and complex colourway and patterning. The buttons are all leather-clad football buttons, and include the classic Ivy two button cuffs. The pockets are flapped, and the jacket has a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed--rare in Harris--and half lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

That this jacket was made for the old and Long Gone Jos. A. Bank shows just how far that company has fallen; it was easily a rival to Brooks when this was made.

*Asking just $40, or offer, for this little gem.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*10) Autumnal Guncheck by Jos. A. Banks. LIKELY UNWORN!*

Normally, I don't offer items by the recent Banks, but occasionally I make an exception--such as for this lovely guncheck. The colouring and patterning on this are simply terrific--a wonderful medley of burnished chestnut, dark blue, and forest green. This jacket is a standard two button model with subtle darts; It is fully lined and has a single center vent. It's in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut--and I suspect it was never worn. This is a lovely jacket for slightly warmer cool Fall days!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 41L, this measures:

*Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2





    

*11) Princeton University Store Glen Plaid 3/2 Tweed in Wool and ALPACA!*

The selling points for this jacket are fourfold: Its colourway, its patterning, its provenance, and the cloth that its cut from, which is a wonderful and luxurious blend of wool and alpaca!

This jacket is a lovely muted autumnal Glen Plaid in shades of forest greens with a lovely rich overcheck of burnished chestnut. The cloth is wonderful, being a 70/30 blend of wool and alpaca--not a combination that's common, but one that's lovely and luxuriously soft as well as hard wearing. The jacket was made in Canada for RL Chaps, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. This has a 3/2 lapel with a lovely roll, although it's not a sack having subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





      

*12) Lovely Shooting jacket--bi-swing back, leather buttons, throat latch, elbow patches!
*
This is a lovely example of a country shooting jacket! Cut from a dark brown basketweave tweed, this features a functional bi-swing back, suede elbow patches, two patch flap pockets on the front, and leather-clad football buttons. It also has an ornamental throat latch. It is fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30



         

*13) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*14) Beautifully Complex Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed! The patterning is a classic herringbone in dark chestnut and dark slate grey; this is run through with classic vertical Harris stripes in dark red, forest green, and blue.... all of which is complemented by multiple flecks of cream, peat black, gorse yellow, berry red, and pumpkin orange, this is Harris at its heathery landscaped finest!

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has a single centre vent, and a full lining. It is half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons that are perfect for Harris. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





   

*15) PRE 1941!! RARE Vintage J. Press cashmere (?) 3/2 sack!*

This is EXCEPTIONALLY rare, and comes with a wonderful provenance!

This was custom made by J. Press for Watson Blair, Jr., and finished on July 25th, 1937. I know little of Blair Jr., but his parents were Chicago socialites, mentioned in gossip columns from the early two decades of the C20th. Watson Jr. was thus clearly no stranger to money, and also no stranger to good clothing; this is a lovely 3/2 sack, and although there is no fabric content it is clearly very, very luxurious and heavy cashmere. It's a beautiful, classic herringbone in tan and cream, with a single centre vent, full canvassing, and full lining. It has two button cuffs, with faux buttonholes--the mark of a Press custom item. This is also VINTAGE; it dates from when Press still had stores in Princeton, a located they closed in 1941/42 in response to the depletion of Princeton's undergraduate population owing to the war. The label notes the four locations of Press, and the interior label features the running goat of Press' early labels.

This really is a gorgeous jacket!

That's the good news. The bad news is that it's missing a cuff button, and has two small holes on the sleeve by the shoulder, as shown--this could readily be re-woven. The lining also needs repair or replacement as it is frayed and torn in the centre; I suggest replacement. (I suspect that this is now the original lining, or, if it is, it's undergone some repair in the past.) Given these issues, this is in Good condition only.

As such, *it's a bargain at just $25, or offer*. With some repair, this will be wearable history!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/4




     

*16) Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in classic herringbone. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is an Ivy classic--a Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in charcoal grey herringbone. This is a wardrobe staple for every Trad, and so if you don't have one and this would fit you, grab it--especially as this is in a rare smaller size!

This is a beautiful herringbone tweed with charcoal and lighter grey colouring. It's a classic 3/2 sack, with two front patch flapped pockets. It has two button cuffs and a single centre vent--it also has lapped seams down the centre back and around the patch pockets. It is half lined and fully canvassed. It was, of course, made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 28



      

*17) Made in Italy Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid. 
*
Made in Italy, this lovely jacket is a striking and classic black and white glen plaid. The shell is wool, and the lining is Bemberg. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and so is a teal at just

*$40, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*18) MADE IN USA Burberry guncheck*

This is a lovely guncheck, that's perfect for the start of Fall! made by Burberry for Saks Fifth Ave., this has a lovely autumnal colourway of chestnut, slate grey, and bark. It is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It is fully lined and half canvassed and features a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





    

*19) MADE IN ENGLAND houndstooth tweed from Yorkshire wool! LIKELY UNWORN.*

This is a lovely English classic! Made in England, this jacket is cut from lighter weight Superfine wool that was woven in Huddersfield, one of the traditional hubs of the English woollen industry. The jacket is a lovely puppytooth pattern in blacks and very very dark browns. It is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and almost certainly unworn; it comes complete with its original spare buttons in their original packaging. It'sin excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



     

*20) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*21) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $25, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*22) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*23) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*24) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*25) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*26) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*27) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



        

*28) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*29) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4


----------



## Fiddlermatt

*Something for a boy or small trad!*

Here is very nice item I picked up recently. It is a BB double breasted navy blazer in boys size 12,*Made in the USA*. I think it would also work nicely for someone in the 36s range. It is made of 100 percent pure wool with a lovely hand and sheen. It is darted, unvented, and fully lined. Solid metal Brooks Brothers buttons--all matching. As far as I can discern it is in excellent conditon; with the chest pocket still basted shut. It is, however, slightly dusty and could use a clean.

*Measurements:
Chest: 40"
Shoulder 16.5"
BOC: 29.75"
Sleev: 24"
*
This is the first db blazer I've ever measured, so if you want me to double check a measurement; I will.

*Asking $20 shipped CONUS.

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More drops! Offers welcome! Some now FREE!*

*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there plenty of time to enjoy these lovely jackets and blazers as late summer moves into early Fall... especially at these end of season prices... and especially since offers are very welcome, also!*

​*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!*

*And also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!
*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*2) A lovely Trad Classic! Navy Hopsack Blazer from Southwick.
*
This is lovely! Cut from beautifully loose hopsack fabric, this blazer is perfect for late summer and through the Fall. It's a contemporary two button model, subtley darted, with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features three button cuffs; all of the buttons are from Waterbury--except for the top button, which as I discovered when I was checking them all that is a replacement, although you can't tell this from looking at it, as it's very well matched. This jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA.

The buttons have some patina, and this could use a dry clean and press just to freshen it up, so it's in Very Good condition. Hence,

*asking just $25, or offer--which really is a steal!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*3) Late Summer/early Fall Brooks Bros. Jacket*

A very nice late summer early Fall jacket from Brooks, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. Made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button model, with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*4) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (5) AND (6) TOGETHER FOR JUST $33!*

*5) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*6) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*7) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*9) An Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid Jacket in gingham-style cloth.*

This is one of those lovely rare oddities that surface from time to time--an Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid! This jacket's anglophilia is evident in its fully functional pocket pocket and darting, and its Ivy credentials are represented in its lovely 3/2 lapel roll. This jacket is cut from a (frankly rather stiff) gingham-style cloth in blue and cream; there's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a wool/cotton blend.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition; the exterior lower pockets are all still basted shut, although it does have two small brown marks in the hem of the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*11) BEAUTIFUL Linen Jacket! POSSIBLY UNWORN.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a pure linen cloth in a wonderful gingham pattern in light dove grey and cream, this wonderful jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is certainly fully lined. Beautifully cut, this has twin hook vents and four button cuffs. It features lovely russet contrasting pick stitching in the lining. It appears unworn; it still has the original basting on the sleeve cuffs. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and, as such, is a steal at

*just $29, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged EU 52, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29


----------



## Monocle

Excellent light sweaters for early fall, Pony and all.

PRL Lambswool SMALL Red Vee. Excellent Cond. W21 L23.5 SL32 *$15.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5376_zps2a8019f2.jpg.html

PRL lambswool MEDIUM Royal Vee. W23 L24.5 SL33 *$15.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5378_zps859933f5.jpg.html

*Uniqlo Teal Blue Vee MEDIUM. New wool. W23 L26.5 SL33/34 *$15.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5374_zps10b9df88.jpg.html
:icon_study: *


----------



## TweedyDon

*20 Brooks Brothers Ties--some NWT!*

*I have 20 beautiful Brooks Brothers ties available today, many of which are NWT, and all of which are in excellent condition. 
*
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE US ON EVERYTHING*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*GROUP 1:*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Makers tie. I have detected while measuring this that it has two TINY thread pulls on the front of the blade, which almost certainly couldn't be seen when worn. (The first is above the third stripe from the bottom in the picture--and, no, you can't really see it!) Otherwise, this is excellent. Measures 3 1/2". However, because of the flaws it's just $12.

 

2) NWT Brooks Brothers Makers tie. The CLASSIC stripe and colour! 3 1/2". $18.

  

3) Brooks Brothers Makers stripe. 3 5/8. Silk woven in England; tie made in the USA. Excellent condition. $15.

  

4) Brooks Brothers 346 tie. Silk woven in Italy; tie made in the USA. Another classic stripe! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $15.

  

5) Brooks Brothers Makers Argyle & Sutherland. The classic Trad regimental! Excellent condition. 3 3/4. $15.

 

*GROUP 2*

​
6) NWT Brooks Brothers Makers. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $20.

  

7) NWT Brooks Brothers 346. Silk woven in Italy; tie made in the USA. 3 1/4. $18.

  

8) Brooks Brothers 346. Made in the USA. 3 1/4. A beautifully complex tie! $16.

 

9) Brooks Brothers 346. Another CLASSIC stripe and colourway! Fabric woven in Italy. 3 1/4. Excellent condition. $18.

 

10) Brooks Brothers 346. Made in the USA. Beautiful, and in excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

 

*GROUP 3*

​
1) Brooks Brothers Makers. A wonderful autumnal plaid! Excellent condition. 3 1/4. $17

 

2) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. Made in USA; fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! $15

 

3) Brooks Brothers 346. Fabric woven in Italy; tie made in the USA. The classic stripe in a beautiful and rare lilac and blue colourway! 3 3/4". $15

 

4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Some minor memory in knot area, otherwise excellent. 3 3/8". $14

 

5) Brooks Brothers Makers. Absolutely perfect for brown-hued tweed! 3 5/8. Excellent condition. $15.

 

*
GROUP 4*

​
1) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2". Made in USA from fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition. $15.

 

2) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $15.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15

 

4) Brooks Brothers 346. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $16.

 

5) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie that's made from incredibly soft silk and perfect for Fall! Printed in Italy, and made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $16.


----------



## ATL

If anyone wants to trade the project Tweed Kiton (which will be SWEET once a little bit is invested) for a Barbour bedale in a 38, let me know.



ATL said:


> I know you guys scoff at Italian tailoring, but 3-2! 3-2! 3-2! And TWEED!
> 
> ALL are around a 40 L. Let me know if you want anything. The suits have issues, some more minor than others, so they're being sold for cheap.
> 
> Measurements taken from suit 1:
> 
> Waist: 17.5
> 
> Inseam: 31.5
> 
> double pleats. 1.5" cuff.
> 
> p2p:21
> 
> sleeve: 25
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5
> 
> Length: 33
> 
> Suit #1:


----------



## ArtVandalay

42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $85 > $70 or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fiddlermatt

*Definitely not a sack, but a nice suit anyway!*

I know this isn't the epitome of trad, but I thought I'd offer it here before I sent it to the bay'. I purchased this recently at a thrift, and the pants were shorter than I thought. It's a Burburry two button darted in a heavy weight birdseye pattern. Double pleated pants that are unhemmed. I believe it to be half-canvassed.

*Measurements:

Chest: 46"
Shoulders: 19.25
Jacket Waist: 44"
BOC: 31
Sleeve: 26 +1.5"

Inseam 33" UNHEMMED
37" waist
13" Rise

*


----------



## JackFlash

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ic21c13uqq415db/AABd5jSbqzjlA2_VRNy05l4ua?dl=0
Langrock Princeton Madras 3/2 Sport Coat (38) [more pictures!] - $40 shipped CONUS
Found at the same store where I found the two NWT pairs of Langrock madras trousers. While not NWT, the condition is near mint. 
[Shoulders - seam to seam, 18 in; P2P 22.5 in; BOC, 28.5 in; waist, 22 7/8 in; arm, 23 in]

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gir6bmeycgkfwif/AAAMNwgLy7qPW-WYU9cHlDYsa?dl=0
(NWOT?) Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Sport Coat (tagged 43) [more pictures!]- $50 shipped CONUS
Appears to be NWOT as the dual vents are sewn shut and the inside looks nice and minty. 
[Shoulders - seam to seam, 19.5 in; P2P, 22.5 in; BOC, 31 in; waist, 21.75; arm, 24.75 in]

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jm6snrj8clz740x/AACdOJaeoiUsyq_boUJy6Issa?dl=0
NWT Patagonia Organic Cotton A/C Trousers (36x35.75) [more pictures!] - $20 shipped CONUS
Perfect condition. A very light summer cotton, almost like linen. Very gentle double pleats.
[Waist, 36 in; rise, 13 in; inseam, 35.75 in; leg opening, leg opening, 7.75 (clearly some taper to these, let me know your preferred inseam length and I can tell you the corresponding leg opening - for instance 8.25 in for an inseam of 32 in)]


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties--with even more to come!*

*I have a whole load of wonderful ties to pass along today, from some of the most august brands in both the Trad world and the luxury canon. *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS*

​
1. Giogio Sant Angelo. Argyle and Sutherland. Rumpling on keeper, otherwise excellent. 3 1/8". $10.

 

2. TRAD CLASSIC! English Regimental for The English SHop of Princeton. 3". $16.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Woven in England. 3 18". $14

 

4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $14

 

5) Christopher Hayes regimental. Not pictured in main picture. 3 1/4". $10

 

*GROUP 2: 100% CASHMERE, AND WOOL*

​
1. Fox Hill. No fabric content, but clearly all wool. Very Good condition. SOme mis-shaping to blade tip. 3 1/8". $10.

 

2) GORGEOUS 100% CASHMERE tie from Breuer for Bergdorf Goodman. In absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/8". $20

   

3) Another GORGEOUS CASHMERE TIE form Breuer for Bergdorf Goodman! This one has a wonderfully subtle deep purple stripe on a blue background. In absolkutely excellent condition. 3 3/8". $20.

   

4) Rooster wool tie. A beautifully complex tie! 3". $12

 

5) Land's End checkerboard plaid. No fabric tag, but clearly wool. Perfect for Fall! This needs some minor re-stitching on the thin end on the udnerside, as shown. This is in very Good condition. 3 1/2". Hence just $10.

 

*GROUP 3: MORE REGIMENTALS--Including some RARITIES!*

​
1. Vintage regimental. Missing keeper. 80/20 poly/silk. 3". $8.

 

2. *GORGEOUS AND RARE! *This is a stunningly beautiful and exceptionally rare tie! Hand made by Laurentius of Switzerland--whose ties are typically made in England of the best materials--this was sold by the exceptionally exclusive Muriel of Paris at their boutique store on the Rue de Saussaies--the flagship store is on the Champs Elysees. Laurentious ties retail for around 150 Swiss Francs, and are easily comparable to, if not superior to, Hermes. Their website is here:

This example is a beautiful tie, and demonstrates just why Laurentius are one of the finest tiemakers around. Given its rarity and beauty, especially given that this as originally sold by Muriel's, this is a steal at just $30, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

3) Burberry. A lovely autumnal tie! 3 3/8". $15.

 

4) Strathmore. All silk. 3 1/8". $12.

 

5) Gant regimental. 3 5/8". $14

 

*GROUP 4: REGIMENTALS AND VINTAGE *

​
1) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $10.

 

2) Chipp. All silk; woven in England. Excellent except for some minor disbalance at the end of the blade. 4". $10.

  

3) Scappino; made for Princeton University Store. All silk. Some minor discoloration on lining, and store label is off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $7.

  

4) XMI. ALl silk; excellent. 3 3/8". $9.

 

5) VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS! Cotton. Very Good condition. 3 1/4" by 51". $8


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 5: Trad Classics!*

​
1) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $10.

 

2) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

3) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

4) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

5) J. Press The Burlington Knot. 80/20 silk/polyester. Excellent condition. 4". $14.

   

6) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

7) Brooks Brothers; all wool. Hand made in the USA. Beautiful! 4". Just $14.

 

8) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $6.

  

*GROUP 6: MORE REGIMENTALS!*



1) Robert Talbot for The English SHop of Princeton. A lovely trad classic! 3" $15.

 

2) Robert Talbott regimental. 3 1/8". $15

 

3) ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $12.

 

4) TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers stripe. 3 3/4". $14.

 

5) Notre Dame tie. Some disbalance to the blade. 3 1/2". $12.

   

*GROUP 7: VINTAGE AND CURRENT BROOKS BROTHERS--Some wool!*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4". $12.

 

2) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

3) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Some minor disbalance at the tip of the blade, hence just very Good condition, and so just $12.

  

4) Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". 3".

 

5) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $15

 

*GROUP 8: EMBLEMATICS--including a GRAIL Langrock!*

​
1. Monmouth Park emblematic. ALl silk. 3 5/8. $12.

  

2. Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $12.

  

3) Ryder and Amies; I assume a Cambridge college. Polyester. 3 5/8". $10.

   

4) TRAD GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton tie showing ski-ing equipment This is absolutely beautiful; Langrock was THE trad clothier in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This is a beautiful, vintage Langrock in excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $25, or offer.

 

5) Episcopalian emblematic. All silk. 3 3/8". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Yes--there's more!*

*GROUP 9: PATTERNS--INCLUDING GUCCI and FABERGE!*

​
1. Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $12.

 

2. Aquascutum. A beautiful tie--this is No. 001 in the Aqua series. 3 3/4". $14

  

3. Gucci sailboats. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 3/4". $16.

  

4. Faberge--yes, the egg people! An extremely luxurious tie, with one tiny thrad bump, as shown. Hence this is in Very Good condition, and so just $16. 4".

  

5. Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful pattern! 3 1/2". $15.

 

*GROUP 10: LUXURY PATTERNS*

​
1. Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $16.

 

2. Piattelli. Made in Italy. A lovely tie from a very solid Italian maker! 3 3/8". $16.

 

3. Sartori. Made in Italy. A wonderfully thick and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $14.

 

4. Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $15.

 

5. Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $17.

 

*GROUP 11; EMBLEMATICS -- Chipp and more!*

​
1. Horse's Butt! Perfect for the lover of shell shoes!  No maker or fabric, but likely poly. 3 3/8". $16.

 

2. Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $15

  

3. Wm. Chelsea heraldic. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $6.

  

4. Chipp emblematic. 55/45 silk/poly. Woven in England. A rare Chipp tie, this one won't make you the target of a sexual harassment suit! $18

  

5. J. Crew emblematic. 3". Lovely! $15.

  

*GROUP 12: LUXURIOUS PATTERNS--GUCCI, VALENTINO, more!*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 5/8". Perfect for Fall! $14

 

2. Polo--from back when it was good! 4". $12.

 

3. Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$18.

 

4. Gucci designed tie. Very Gucci. 4". $14.

  

5. Brooks Brothers Makers. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties!!*

*GROUP 13: EMBLEMATICS AND PATTERNS*

​
1. RARE! A beautiful trad. tie from Gorsart Clothes. Gorsart was a clothier to Wall Street executives who desired a personal level of service; it opened in 1921, and closed in 2000, blaming casual Fridays for its demise. This is a lovely heavy silk emblematic showing pheasants in flight. 3 1/8". $18.

  

2. Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



3. Biplanes! Made for Tie Rack. All silk. 3 3/4". $12.

 

4. Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

5. Bert Lawrence. Ducks in flight. Keeper off on one side; likely poly-silk. 3 1/8". $9.

  

*GROUP 14: PATTERNS!*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers paisley. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". $14.

 

2. Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $14.

 

3. Michaelson's of London. A beautiful, classic tie. 3 3/8". $14.

 

4. Stefano Milano. 3 3/4". $10.

 

5. Jim Thompson geometric. A lovely, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

6. Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $12.

 

7. Polo--from back when it was god! 3 5/8". $12.

 

*GROUP 15: PATTERNS*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers elephants. 3 1/2". $12.

 

2. Thai silk. Elephants. A lovely tie! 3 7/8". $10.

  

3. Vintage Rutgers tie. Good condition; some disbalance on blade. 2 7/8". $10.

 

4. Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $10.

 

5. Vintage black uniform tie in cotton, wool, and rayon. 4" at end, but sharply angled along the blade as was typical. Very Good condition. $10.

 

6. BEAUTIFUL vintage tie! From Henry's Stores of Detroit. Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $15.

 

*GROUP 16: WOOL AND KNIT TIES*

​
1. Heather Mist. A lovely Fall wool tie! Imported from Italy. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $14.

  

2. Rooster knit tie in viscose and cotton. Made in the USA. 3". $15.

 

3. GORGEOUS VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS SILK KNIT! Stunning! In very Good condition. 2 3/4". $20.

 

4. Private Club wool knit. Made in the USA. 2 1/4. $12.

 

5. Unknown maker wool knit. 2". $8.


----------



## Odradek

Must resist !


----------



## vpkozel

Odradek said:


> Must resist !


You are a better man than I am, brother


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on jackets--some FREE!*

As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL IVY CLASSIC! 3/2 sack navy blazer by Corbin for Ben Silver. THREE PATCH POCKETS! CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this has a beautifully elegant lapel roll. It features three patch pockets, as well as lapped seams along the centre back and down the sleeves. It also have a single centre vent with a hook vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has silver-toned crested metal buttons. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 30 1/2

      

*2) BEAUTIFUL! Classic Oxxford 3/2 navy blazer.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darting with a lovely lapel roll, this classic blazer features three patch pockets. It also features pick stitching throughout, including around each pocket and the front placket, as well as the lapels. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has a single centre vent. It features pewter coloured buttons. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition, except that the lining needs some minor re-stitching at the interior shoulders at the top hem. Given this minor issue, this beautiful, classic Oxxford blazer is a steal at

*just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Sized 41; measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*3) Oxxford Classic Navy Blazer CLAIMED!*

This is lovely! Cut as a contemporary two button model, this lovely jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent and flapped pockets. It has metal toned buttons at the front and the sleeve. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues. It has some minor shine to the elbows, visible only in certain lights and at certain angles, and it has a small thread run on the flap of the left pocket, as shown. It has has some missing stitching on the interior Oxxford label, as shown. Given these flaws, this is in Good condition, and hence is just

*Tagged 42S, this measures:
*
Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2

     

*
THE JACKETS BELOW ARE NOW FREE! PLEASE JUST SEND ME $13 TO COVER CONUS SHIPPING!* 

*4) Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is free!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     


*5) Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*5) NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## CMDC

It was 98 degrees in DC today but that doesn't mean we shouldn't be thinking about fall and winter. Here are three pieces that will be perfect once the temperature drops. Quintessential trad-wear.

Beautiful vintage tweed 3/2 sack. Very little padding in the shoulders. Hook vent. Excellent condition w/no flaws.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24 +1.5

$45 conus









Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack. Also in excellent condition w/no flaws.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26 +2

$50 conus









Red Archie Brown & Son Shetland sweater vest
Made in Great Britain

Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 26

$30 conus


----------



## sskim3

I just got my hands on a bunch of brooks brothers, polo ralph lauren blue label (Italy and US made), paul stuart jackets, overcoats, and a few suits in 40r and 42r. Seeing if there is interest or it'll be good on eBay.


----------



## JackFlash

*(10.5 D) Brooks Brothers Peal and Co Burgundy PTBs **w/Dainite Soles **made by in England by Crockett and Jones [$100 shipped CONUS]*
Calf not shell cordovan. Shoe trees not included. Very good condition. Note small imperfection indicated by pencil. Please see *more detailed pictures*.


----------



## wacolo

sskim3 said:


> I just got my hands on a bunch of brooks brothers, polo ralph lauren blue label (Italy and US made), paul stuart jackets, overcoats, and a few suits in 40r and 42r. Seeing if there is interest or it'll be good on eBay.


Interested in the 40's.


----------



## WillBarrett

wacolo said:


> Interested in the 40's.


Same here.


----------



## vpkozel

I would be interested in seeing both sets


----------



## TweedyDon

*BOWTIES!*

*I have several lovely vintage bowties to offer today, in silk and wool challis!*

As always,* I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*TAKE ALL TEN TIES FOR $35!*

​
1. No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.

 

2. No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.



3. No fabric or maker, but clearly silk. S0me fraying along the edges, hence Poor condition, and so just $2, or FREE with another tie.

 

4. All silk; Made in the USA. Vintage. Very Good condition. $7.

 

5. All silk; Made in England. Burberry. Some fraying to straight edges, hence Good condition. $5.

 

6. Vintage Brooks Brothers; white block script on black label. All silk. Very Good condition. $9.

 

7. Wool challis. Hand blocked in England. Very Good condition, although it does have a very small wear mark by the adjuster, as shown. $9.

  

8) Red Wool Tartan Bow. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $5.

 

9) Burgundy bow. Likely silk. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $5

 

10) Paisley bow. Rayon. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $5


----------



## wacolo

$45--->$40 Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers USA Shirts 16/34 Slim Fit One Blue OCBD, one White OCBD and one Blue Pinpoint. The white OCBD is tagged as a slim. The other two have been taken in at the sides. Overall they are in fine shape. No stains and the cuffs and collars are not threadbare. There is a small ding on the collar of the blue ocbd which I have shown in the last pic. That is the worst of it though. Here are the measurements.
Blue OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Waist 22

White OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24
Waist 22

Blue Pinpoint
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25
Waist 22

https://postimg.org/image/si26cu0kz/ https://postimg.org/image/cdfrjlx83/ https://postimg.org/image/mkyaw0jg3/ https://postimg.org/image/68o96a54j/

$20--->$18 Lacoste Buttondown 44 Pale Blue with a slight darker check over the top. No holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/8q97513sj/ https://postimg.org/image/l7fus6yyb/

$20---$18 Brooks Brothers Linen Shirt Large This shirt could be NWOT. The loop for the price tag is still attached, but I do not know for sure. Navy blue in Irish Linen. As clean as can be.
Neck 17.5
Chest 26
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/7iv9ctdo3/ https://postimg.org/image/wsq0zwkfn/

$20--->$18 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/

$40--->$35 To Boot New York 10.5D A fantastic semi-brogue in tan nubuck. These are not marked, but were made in England. I am guessing from the internal markings and nail pattern that Loake was the manufacturer. A few bumps but nothing major. The soles and heels have lots of life still in them. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/jboh3akqb/ https://postimg.org/image/pqnhzyrg3/ https://postimg.org/image/6zlkpswvn/


----------



## will74

sskim3 said:


> I just got my hands on a bunch of brooks brothers, polo ralph lauren blue label (Italy and US made), paul stuart jackets, overcoats, and a few suits in 40r and 42r. Seeing if there is interest or it'll be good on eBay.


Also interested in seeing the 40R Suits and Coats!


----------



## MythReindeer

Those bow ties are sorely tempting me. SORELY.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Wonderful Fall Tweed!*

*I have some wonderful Fall tweed to pass on today, including a beautiful Donegal Mist, some wonderful Harris Tweed, and a lovely gem of a 3/2 sack tweed from 1958! 
*
​*And in case your tastes aren't just Trad., I've just listed a gorgeous Corneliani blazer in the Sales Forum for $45 - link below! *​

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ING-amp-OFFERS-WELCOME!&p=1594485#post1594485

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed!*

This is wonderful! At first sight this presents as a classic charcoal grey herringbone Harris tweed, but closer inspection reveals the beautiful vertical striping throughout--here, double strands of colouring in each stripe, including an absolutely beautiful blend of Imperial purple and forest green, and a lovely complementary double strand of berry red and forest green. This is a wonderful, beautiful tweed, and a rare one, too, since purple is used infrequently in Harris, even though it's the perfect complement to charcoal.

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs. It appears half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*2) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in Donegal-esque tweed. FROM 1958!*

This is wonderful--a genuinely vintage 3/2 sack that's so solid and hard-wearing it could have been made just a couple of years ago! Make no mistake, this is a seriously heavy tweed--it's roughly twice the weight of a modern tweed jacket, and so could easily double as outerwear. You won't need this if you're in the South--which is why it's rather a puzzle that it was sold at Woodward & Lothrop, in DC--a very traditional department store that was the first in DC and that folded in 1995. My suspicion is that this was purchased by someone who only lived in DC part time, and the rest of the time was spent somewhere cooler--so it was likely owned by someone in the DC political system.

This was built on October 17th, 1958, but is so hard wearing there's no need at all to baby it. The tweed is wonderful--almost certainly Donegal, it's a beautiful classic black grey and cream pepper and salt patterning and colourway with fleckings of forest green and berry red. The jacket is half canvassed and half-lined (you'd die if this was fully lined), and is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent, and three patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA. Of course.

It does need a dry clean to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

This is a GORGEOUS and RARE jacket, and will last for another 56 years with ease!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



      

*3) CLASSIC Vintage 3/2 sack with narrow lapels!*

This is another lovely classic vintage 3/2 sack! This features very narrow 1960s lapels, two button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, and is cut from classic slate-blue-grey herringbone tweed. It is half-lined and has a single centre vent. It does have a very small snag hole on the underside of the sleeve by the cuff, as shown--this would be an easy repair, or could just be ignored. It also need a dry clean and a press as it's rumpled from storage. It also has some wear to the middle buttonhole. Given this, it's in Good/Very Good condition, and so is

*just $15.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*4) BEAUTIFUL Guncheck from Boss. MADE IN THE USA. Possibly Unworn. *

Boss gets little love here, and nor should it at full retail. But sometimes they get something right--like this wonderful autumnal guncheck, with its beautiful guncheck patterning with a bracken and rust overcheck and colorway of bracken, forest green, peat black and chestnut--all the lovely russet tones of Fall! This jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting and three button sleeves; it is fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition; the two front pockets are still basted shut. It is possibly unworn.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 32





    

*5) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 lapel Cashmere and Wool Italian jacket.*

This is a lovely little gem! It's cut with a natural and insouciant 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle shapely darts, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring. The cloth is wonderful--a cashmere rich blend of 20/80 cashmere and wool with a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are likewise lovely; a lovely autumnal glen plaid in browns and tans with a sky blue overcheck. The jacket is unvented, as Flusser would desire, and was Made in Italy. It is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just

*$35, or offer.

Measurements. Tagged 40S.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





     

*6) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*7) GORGEOUS! DONEGAL MIST BY MAGEE!*

This is absolutely gorgeous!! Donegal Mist is the fabric that J. Press has chosen from its flagship tweeds, and with good reason; this is a gorgeous fabric that's a blend of 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% Donegal wool that's woven in Ireland by a weaver who signs his work on the label--in this case, the cloth was woven by T. Ward. Press also has their jackets made by Magee, the premier Irish tweedmakers--and this jacket was made by them also.

As well as having a lovely hand and drape this tweed is a beautiful autumnal jacket, being a versatile and classic herringbone in dark forest green and dark dark brown. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a two button front and subtle darting. It has twin vents, and was Made in ireland.

This jacket has two very minor flaws, both of which are inside the jacket and so will never be seen when worn; two minor weave faults in the cloth on the interior of the jacket near the shoulder, and on the inside of the vent near the hem; the former is shown. These were likely there from new, but even so this jacket is thus in very Good condition, and so is a steal at

*just $45, or offer.

Handtagged 40R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4






   

*8) CLASSIC & BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed with elbow patches!*

This is lovely--an absolute Fall classic, the Harris Tweed in brown herringbone with elbow patches! This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition--even the elbow patches are unmarked, which indicates that this was worn sparingly if at all. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with Harris. It has a single centre vent, and was made in the USA. Apart from some minor spotting on the lapel INSIDE the interior pocket it's in absolutely excellent condition--this is tweed as it should be!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



      

*9) Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Tweed with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is a lovely Fall jacket! Half-canvassed and fully lined this is a lovely glen plaid in muted greens and browns of a countryside Fall evening. It features the ever-desirable three patch pockets, with the two front pockets being unflapped for a lovely casual look. The jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is perfect for Fall. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30





    

*10) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## wwilson

Thought this might be interesting to someone, $6 SOLD


----------



## Nobleprofessor

wwilson said:


> Thought this might be interesting to someone, $6


I want it!


----------



## wwilson

Allen Edmonds Walden in good beater shape, they appear to have been re-soled locally and polished by amateurs. These would be a great project shoe for practicing your rehab skills. Size 11D, asking $15, basically what I have in them and shipping. More pics available if needed...SOLD


----------



## wwilson

Alden 986 in shell cordovan Color 8. Size 7 B/D, they have a little bit of stitching coming loose at the strap on each shoe, will post pics next. Truly wish these were my size, asking $50...SOLD


----------



## wwilson

According to Red Clay Soul, this is a repair that can be done through Alden's restoration process. This is my first shell cordovan find and my first up close and personal experience with such a beautiful shoe...now I understand!


----------



## TweedyDon

*YET MORE TIES! (From DFPyne)*

*These ties have all been previously posted; this is a new consolidated thread offering them with a special discount price structure:*

*Two ties: Take $4 off the total.

Three ties take $7 off the total.

Four or more ties, take $10 off the total, and then $3 off for each tie thereafter.!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS;* International inquiries are also welcome!

As always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME ON EVERYTHING*, especially on three or more ties!

*GROUP B*


​
13) Wembley shield. Polyester. 2 3/4". Very Good condition. $6.

  

14) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

 

15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6

 

16) Spells out "Thank God It's Friday" in nautical flags. Poly. 3 1/2. Very Good condition. $10.

 

18) Harvard. Missing keeper, no fabric content, likely oly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10

  

19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.

 

20) English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Hunting with hounds tie. Wonderful! Excellent condition. Poly. 3 3/8". $15.

  

21) Happy whales. No maker or fabric content; likely silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $10

 

22) MCP tie. A classic! Bloomingdale's. Tag off on one side, otherwise Excellent condition. Poly. 4'. $10

 

25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

26) Nantucket emblematic. Poly silk. Minor stain as shown, hence Good condition. 3 1/2". $8

  

*GROUP C*

​
27) Britches of Georgetown shield tie. Poly/silk. SLightly mis-shapen blade at tip, otherwise excellent. 3". $10.

 

28) Eljo's sailing ships. No fabric content; likely silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

 

32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $10.

 

33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $8

 

34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.

 

35) $ signs. Poly. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.

 

36) Spouting whales. Excellent. Poly. 3 1/2'. $12.

 

38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.

 

39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.

  

41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $12.

  

*GROUP D*



42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.

 

43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $6.



44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.

 

45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3

   

46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $10.

 

47) CTC Eire tie. Made in Ireland. Poly. 3". Excellent condition. $10.

  

51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

   

52) Waterfowl with Christmas wreaths. 3 1/8". Excellent. $12.

  

53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $12.

  

54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $8.

 

55) Bunce Brothers. It's raining tax! Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $12.

  

*GROUP E*



57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $8.

 

58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $10

  

59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $10.

 

60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.

 

61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $8.

 

62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $10.

   

65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $10.

 

66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $9

 

67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

  

68) Magilla. Green pheasants. All silk, woven in England. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $9.

 

70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

*GROUP F*

​
72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.

 

73) Harvard. From the Coop. Badly rubbed on one side. Poly. 3 1/8". $8.

  

75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.

  

77) Resilio. Hunting spaniels! Almost certainly poly. 3". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

79) Vintage JAB. Whales. Stained, as shown. Silk. 3". Poor condition. $3.

   

80) Country Club. Whales. Likely poly-silk or silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $10.

 

82) Lobsters. Unknown maker. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.

  

86) Whales tie. Small stain as shown, which will likely come out. 3 1/4". Poly. Good condition. $8.

  

*GROUP G*

​
89) Dogs and birds. Poly silk. Keeper missing. Very Good. 3". $12.

 

90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $8.

 

91) Millar's of Ireland shamrock tie. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $8



92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

93) CTC shamrock tie. 2 7/8". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8

 

95) Trimingham's of Bermuda. 3 1/4". Poly. Very Good. $10.

 

99) The English Sports Shop Bermuda. Likely poly silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.



100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.

 

101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.

 

102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP H*

​
104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $7

 

105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $10.

  

106) Crest tie for Bullock's. Likely poly silk. Very Good condition. 3". $12.

 

107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.

 

108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8

  

109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

110) The English SHop of Princeton by Robert Talbott. This appears to read "I.O.B.C.". 3 1/4". Likely silk, excellent condition. $18.

  

111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.

  

114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.

  

115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## CMDC

First up today is a beautiful Brooks Brothers Saxxon glenplaid sportcoat in khaki, olive, and navy. It is in like new condition. 2 button; darted; single vent.
Madison fit
Tagged 42S
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 28.5
Sleeve: 24

$60 conus









Loro Piana button down long sleeve shirt
Made in Italy
16 x 35

$25 conus






Brooks Brothers Country Club button down long sleeve sport shirt
Size XL

$23 conus






Four whimsical print ties:

JPress olive w/fish 3.5" width: $19 conus
Vineyard Vines w/marlins 4" width: $17 conus
Vineyard Vines w/crabs 4" width: $17 conus
Bird Dog Bay w/12 gauge shells 3.25" width: 17 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Corduroy & Moleskin*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Olive 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The cuffs look almost new.
PRL "Philip Pant"; 100% Cotton; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 32/30*
Waist: 33.5"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; Coin Pocket; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Loden Moleskins - Tailored Fit*

Click pics for larger view.

*Like New Condition* I bought these new, washed once
never got around to hemming, now they don't fit.
100% Cotton Moleskin; Made in Cambodia
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 39" (unfinished)
Outseam: 49", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5-9.0"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $40*

***********************************************
*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Fiddlermatt

If I hadn't already bought so much this month, those moleskins would be gone.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Cotton Sweaters*

*Sweaters in Great Condition - No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Based on tag size vs. measurements, I'm thinking this
has shrunk a bit - still makes a nice medium size sweater!
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $18*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Ribbed Yellow Cotton V-Neck*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Very Good Condition*; Small flaw on back - see pics
It's not a snag or hole, just looks like the knit is off a bit...
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 20.5
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
P2C: 22"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Fiddlermatt said:


> If I hadn't already bought so much this month, those moleskins would be gone.


Just buy less next month!


----------



## Monocle

Greetings lads! I hope I have something for you today.

Vintage Lacoste Acrylic plain vee tennis sweater with croc. It is exquisite. Clean and Uber soft. A very light hand, and done in what I'd characterize as lattice or lace stitch. Canary yellow. 
W22" L26" SL34/35" *$24.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5413_zps3815d491.jpg.html*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5415_zps1b2fad84.jpg.html

*CLAIMED* (older) Land's End Shetland. Beautiful autumn orange. Tight collar. The sweater looks barely worn if at all. No detected flaws. No smoke.
W24" L27" SL35" *$24.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5410_zpsdab6f588.jpg.html*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5411_zpsd08342b5.jpg.html

*CLAIMED *Michael Wesetly Norfolkian styled modern jacket. Made in USA. Made in a raw sienna colored herringbone wool. 100% worsted wool. 
Fully canvased. Belled patch and buttoned flap pockets. Belted styling. Action pleats. Dual vents. Suede-trimmed collar and elbow patches. Sized 42R. 
In excellent unworn condition. W24" L32" Sh20" SL25. Waist tapers to 22.5". No Smoke *$49.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5403_zpsa5772397.jpg.html*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5407_zps6f8ac9f3.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5405_zps75e2ce4f.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5404_zps3e74995d.jpg.html

Vintage J. Press charcoal tweed overcoat. Sized 42-43R (check measurements). Union tag and name sewn in pocket. 
Absolutely great! No detected flaws. Chain hanger. Hook vent. W24" L42" Sh19" SL26" *$120.00 / offer.*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5397_zps5188f6a7.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5399_zpsefe733ed.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5400_zps357376ff.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5401_zpsfb9aef59.jpg.html
:icon_study:

Special acknowledgement to M Go Crimson for a perfect exchange and a quality jacket that fits as if it was tailored to me. 
Also to Reuben for the recent kindnesses. You are awfully decent.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Great looking stuff, particularly the LE sweater--those saddle shoulders from UK are grails, at least in my book.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Keep chipping away...

10% OFF listed prices!*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Bill's Khakis M3 Brown Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in USA w/imported fabric
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, Left w/button
*PRICE: $25**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 40x30* "Preston Pant"
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.75"
Flat Front; 7 Belt Loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Duvel

There's been so much good stuff here lately!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on remaining jackets from last week!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US;* International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*3) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*4) LIGHTWEIGHT WOOL GUNCHECK from Brooks Brothers.*

This is another lovely jacket that would be perfect for someone in a warmer climate who desires a Fall jacket! Cut from very lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket from Brooks Brothers was made in the USA. A lovely guncheck, the colourway is classic and muted and perfect for Fall, being slate blue-grey, bracken, and rich chestnut. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front with very subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in the US.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32





   

*5) CASHMERE & WOOL jacket, Made in Italy *

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere, this jacket has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape--as you'd expect for a jacket made in Italy. The patterning is exceptionally fine and complex--my pictures don't do it justice at all, but merely hint at the beauty of the cloth which can only be appreciated close up. The jacket is a three button front with a slight and elegant lapel roll at the top button; it also has subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2





     

*6) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Made in England Hacking jacket by Nicholson of St Albans.*

*This is a beautiful and rare jacket! *

Nicholson of St Albans was an off-shoot of the Burton tailoring Group; it was intended to be their (re) entry into higher end MTM and bespoke clothing business to capitalize on the new prosperity of the 1980s and the accompanying fascination with upper-middle class "City of London-Family Estate in the Country" lifestyles, fuelled by the Sloane Ranger Handbook,the Royal Wedding, and similar events. By the 1980s Burton itself had moved away from its solid and respectable tailoring (think a UK Brooks Brothers back when it was uniformly good) to a more high-street image, and Nicholson of St Albans was intended to escape this. The clothing was all traditional, and very well made--easily comparable in quality to Chester Barrie, and approximate to Mears now. Alas, the experiment wasn't as successful as Burton hoped--they ran into the usual problem that artisan clothing simply can't be scaled up, and so profits remained low. Nicholson of St Albans folded in 1984.

This jacket, though, is still here--and shows just how lovely Nicholson's clothing was! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed that is seriously sturdy, it's not surprising that this jacket has lasted the last thirty years with nary a mark on it and almost no signs of wear. This is cut as a classic British hacking jacket, clearly aimed at the Sloane market, this has all of the details you'd want; all of the exterior pockets feature lapped seams and are correctly sloped for hacking pockets, the ticket pocket is fully functional, and it has twin side vents. It has a traditional two button front and subtle darts, and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and is Made in England.

As always, I'm very conservative with vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Given its provenance and sheer quality, t*his is a steal at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40L, this is smaller:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30 3/4





       

*8) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in Brown Herringbone*

This is a classic wardrobe staple--a Harris Tweed in brown herringbone! If you don't have one yet, why not? This is a lovely; the tweed is subtly flecked through with specks of dark blue, forest green, and berry red--classic Harris colours, recalling the Hebrides where it's woven. The jacket itself features lapped seams down the centre back and along the sleeves, a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. It is a classic two button model with subtle darts; it is fully lined. It is also in absolutely excellent condition. This is perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





   

*9) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*10) JUST $22!! BEAUTIFUL Dunhill jacket in Autumnal Glen Plaid*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely glen plaid cloth in a medley of forest green, loden, and moss, with a lovely chestnut check overlay. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It does have two minor flaws: There is a single thread pull on the front, which could be a very easy fix for a dry cleaner tailor, and the cuffs have some minor wear at the very tip, as shown. (I only discovered these flaws when I was doing close-up photographing, so they are minor!) Because of this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--and hence is a steal at just

*$22, boxed and shipped. Yes, a USA-made Dunhill jacket that's in-season is less than the price of half a tank of gas! 

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 7/8
Length: 30


----------



## Monocle

*Bump - for cost of shipping only. PM me your zip code.*

*GONE* PRL Lambswool SMALL Red Vee. Excellent Cond. W21 L23.5 SL32
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5376_zps2a8019f2.jpg.html

*GONE* PRL lambswool MEDIUM Royal Vee. W23 L24.5 SL33 *
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5378_zps859933f5.jpg.html
Thanks Gents. Great sweaters.

*


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy,
Private message sent.
Claiming the #10 Dunhill green Glen Plaid.

Regards,


----------



## wwilson

A couple of better pics of the Alden 986's, Size 7B/D, $5 SOLD


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel Shirts, XL-T & XXL*

*Get ready for winter with some cozy flannel!*

*In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*NOW** THAT EVERYONE **HAS** BOUGHT A **TIE from TWEEDYDON**, YOU NEED SOME SHIRTS! *

*All of these shirts are in like new condition! Purchased at an estate sale of a local lawyer I knew. *

*All have also been freshly DRY CLEANED! *

*Orvis Sport Shirt Large Button Down Collar $15*

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit):26 
Sleeve: 22 
Shoulder: 21.5
BOC: 33

*Columbia River** Lodge Large CLAIMED! 
*

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 25
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 21.75
BOC: 34

*Woolrich Heavy Herringbone LARGE $20 *

85% wool 
15% nylon

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 23.5
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 20
BOC: 31.5

*Thomas Pink Slim Fit 16.5 Point Collar French Cuff $25 *

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 23.5
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 20
BOC: 31.5

*Canali 16 (I have two of these they are identical) $25 each or both for $40*

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 23.5
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
BOC: 33

*Bernini Beverly Hills 16.5 (the nicest shirt fabric I have ever seen) $25*

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 24
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21
BOC: 34

*Robert Talbott Carmel Sport Shirt Tan/khaki with a two color windowpane pattern $15*

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 24.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Shoulder: 20.75
BOC: 34.5

*Zegna Sport Shirt 16.5 Hidden Button Down collar in light tan $18*

Measurements:

Chest (pit to pit): 25
Sleeve: 25.25
Shoulder: 20.75
BOC: 34


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*Correction*

Please note, the Woolrich shirt shown above is a LARGE not a medium


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> Please note, the Woolrich shirt shown above is a LARGE not a medium


That Woolrich is fantastic, it's going to make some T-Rex very, very happy.


----------



## Duvel

Orvis L is a 26" P2P? Wowsers.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Orvis L is a 26" P2P? Wowsers.


I thought it was weird too. But, I just double checked the measurement.


----------



## Duvel

Well, I had heard that the Orvis letter sizes ran big. This seems to confirm that.


----------



## sskim3

1. Brooks Brother | Tan | 100% camelhair | Made in USA | Sack cut | Two patch pockets | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $40 CONUS OBO* due to slight damages
Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 43 (across middle button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5








See following images for slight damages for jacket
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3880/...2f4acf15bf.jpg
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3837/...7d7a5d6159.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/...b82337dd3f.jpg

2. Brooks Brothers | Blue & gray glen plaid pattern | 100% Shetland wool | Made in USA | Sack cut | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 42 (across middle button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









3. Brooks Brother | Black & white checked pattern | 100% camelhair | Made in USA | Sack cut | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 42 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5
Pic will be posted later...

4. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Brown checked tweed | 100% wool | Made in USA | 3 patch pockets | 3/2 roll | Subtle darts | 40r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 20 | Chest - 42 | Waist - 41 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5









5. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Madras Patterned | 100% Cotton | Made in Italy | Darted | Two buttons | 44r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 32.5 | Sleeve - 25 with 1.5 to let out









6. Paul Stuart | Blue windowpane | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 42r | *Asking $60 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 25









7. Paul Stuart | Blue plaid pattern | 90% wool & 10% Cashmere | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 43r | *Asking $60 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 46 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24 with 2" to let out









8. Paul Stuart | Blue Tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 40r | *Asking $60 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









9. Paul Stuart | Blue checked light tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | Horn Buttons | 43r | *Asking $60 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









10. Paul Stuart | Grey herringbone | 100% cashmere | Made in Canada | Darted | Two button | 43r | *Asking $70 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 46 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24









10. Paul Stuart | Tan trenchcoat | Full Length | 40r | *Asking $120 CONUS OBO*
Chest - 50 | Length - 45 | Sleeve - 29









I am still in the process of taking additional pictures. Please PM me if you want more pictures for a particular coat.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*You all may be tired of ties, but I have some for sale also. *

*FREE** CONUS SHIPPING, DISCOUNTS FOR MULTIPLES, *

*PLEASE FEEL **FREE** TO MAKE OFFERS

*IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION OR NEED MORE INFORMATION, PLEASE ASK!

*GROUP 1 *

*A. Bricks Robert Talbott Red Blue white 3.25 x 63 $11*
*B. Smith & Logsdon Red Gold Stripe 3 x 57 $8 *
*C. Haveners Robert Talbott 3 x 57 $11*
*D. Gentry Brown Navy Silver duck Emblematic *
*3 x 56 $10*

*GROUP 2 *

*A. Brooks Brothers Makers horizontal stripe 3.75 x 58 $12*
*B. Brooks Brothers Makers navy silver stripe 3.75 x 58 $20*
*C. Brooks Brothers Stain resistant Gold Blue 3.5 x 63 $15 *

*GROUP 3 *

*A. Brooks Brothers Makers Dark Green silver 3 5/8 x 59 $13 *
*B. Brooks Brothers Makers Red Black stripe 3 7/8 x 59 CLAIMED *
*C. Brooks Brothers Makers **Burgundy** gold 3 5/8 x 60 CLAIMED *
*D. Brooks Brothers Pink and blue stripe 3.75 x 59 $13 *

*GROUP 4 *

*A. Rivetz of **Boston** YALE Emblem poly 3.5 X 58 $14 *
*B. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 4 x 58 $12*
*C. Woolf bros Countess Mara Duck emblem 4 X 56 $11*
*D. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 3 7/8 x 56 $12*

*GROUP 5*
*A. Paul Stuart paisley made in **England** 3 1/4 x 60 $13*
*B. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 4 x 57 $12*
*C. Brooks Brothers Makers Elephant Golf Clubs 3 7/8 x 59 $15*
*D. No brand Made in **Italy** Asian riverboat emblem 3 7/8 x 57 $10*

*GROUP 6 *
*A. Polo MADE BY **HAND** Red gold pin dot (has tag) 3 x 58 $17*
*B. Polo MADE BY **HAND** Gold with paisley 3 1/8 x 58 $13*
*C. Corporate Textiles airplane emblem poly silk 3.25 x 57 $8 *
*D. Esquire barrister collection scales of justice 3.25 x 60

*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Sorry for the weird orientation on some of the photos. I tried to edit and post corrected picture twice and it keeps coming out wrong orientation.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on lighter jackets--some now free!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS!*

*And also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*
1) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*3) Late Summer/early Fall Brooks Bros. Jacket*

A very nice late summer early Fall jacket from Brooks, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. Made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button model, with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*4) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (5) AND (6) TOGETHER FOR JUST $35!*

*5) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*6) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*7) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $38, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*10) An Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid Jacket in gingham-style cloth.*

This is one of those lovely rare oddities that surface from time to time--an Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid! This jacket's anglophilia is evident in its fully functional pocket pocket and darting, and its Ivy credentials are represented in its lovely 3/2 lapel roll. This jacket is cut from a (frankly rather stiff) gingham-style cloth in blue and cream; there's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a wool/cotton blend.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition; the exterior lower pockets are all still basted shut, although it does have two small brown marks in the hem of the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*11) BEAUTIFUL Linen Jacket! POSSIBLY UNWORN.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a pure linen cloth in a wonderful gingham pattern in light dove grey and cream, this wonderful jacket appears to be fully canvassed; it is certainly fully lined. Beautifully cut, this has twin hook vents and four button cuffs. It features lovely russet contrasting pick stitching in the lining. It appears unworn; it still has the original basting on the sleeve cuffs. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and, as such, is a steal at

*just $32, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

Tagged EU 52, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



      

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*12) FREE Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is free!

Measurements:[/B]

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*13) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*14) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## M Go Crimson

*DROPS*



M Go Crimson said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Trousers unfinished. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two miswoven threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. I'm bad at photography. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325 >>> $285
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24.5'' with ~1/2'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.25''; Pants 41W/39L. Color most accurate in first photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison Country Club Loro Piana Navy Blazer tagged 46R - finished sleeves. Truly a dark navy. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $648 retail. Yours for $175 >>> $150* *Sold*
> Measurements:
> Chest pit to pit 24.25''; Shoulders 20 3/8''; Sleeves 24.5'' with ~1/2'' to let out; Length from BOC 31.25''


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIE UPDATE*

The following ties have been claimed--thank you!

Brooks Ties:

Group 1: 1, 2, 3
Group 2: All claimed!
Group 3: 1, 3, 5
Group 4: 1, 3

Other ties:

Group 1: 1, 2
Group 2; 1, 3, 5
Group 3: 2, 3, 4
Group 4; 3, 5
Group 5: 5, 7
Group 6: 1, 4, 5
Group 7: 4, 5
Group 8: 4, 5
Group 12: 1
Group 16: 4, 5


----------



## Monocle

Wear 36 x 30 trousers? One Lot of Orvis with one pair Bills M1P's in your size. All in excellent condition. PM me for specifics if your are interested. All generally measure 18 waist x 30 inseam measured, though a couple pairs seem to be 29.5" inseam due to slight shrinkage.

2 pairs Orvis basic cotton 5-pocket twills cuffed, two flap pockets. Brown
1 Pair Orvis Basic Khakis - Double reverse pleats. Straight. Taupe
1 Pair Charles Orvis Signature Khakis - Double Forward Pleats - Straight - Tan 
1 Pair Bills M1P - cuffed - Stone

*All - $59.00 Shipped / offer*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5429_zpscf1556f5.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5430_zps37c47989.jpg.html
:icon_study:


----------



## Reuben

Nuts, pleated. I was getting all excited too.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> Nuts, pleated. I was getting all excited too.


Well, a couple of the Orvis are flat-front, although I dislike the flap pockets. Are those really brown, or British khaki?


----------



## Monocle

Not what I'd call British khaki. I call them brown to distinguish from tan. (However; I must add, now that you mention - I've always though of British Khaki as a tan with ever-so slight tinge of ochre. But if I search online, what I see typically is more distinct tan these days. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump...

*Get ready for winter with some cozy flannel!*

*In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD STAPLE*

*3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*

Trads in good standing can never have too many blazers, especially the sought-after non-darted 3/2 hopsack weave. This one, made in the USA for Huntington, is half-lined and features patch pockets, traditional gold buttons (two on each sleeve) and a hook vent. It's in excellent condition with no holes, tears, stains or other visible flaws. It appears hardly worn--the chest pocket is still basted shut.

Tagged 40R, please refer to the acutual measurements:

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 25" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking price is $45*, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.


----------



## Pw68amx

M Go Crimson said:


> *DROPS*


Would yo consider


----------



## Kaiko

Thought I'd offer this up here before going to eBay.

Chipp Herringbone 3-Roll-2 Tweed Jacket 38S tag but measures like a 37S

Imgur Album:


http://imgur.com/sxn0y


Asking $60 or best offer shipped CONUS

Chest 19.5
Waist 19
Shoulders 17
Sleeve 22.5
BoC Length: 28.5

Please note the small stain on the lapel, I believe it'll come off with a dry cleaning.


----------



## Monocle

gamma68 said:


> *TRAD STAPLE*
> 
> *3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*


I have come to really respect this imprint. Huntington was a good quality label. This will make someone very happy.


----------



## Reptilicus

BB Burgundy Stripe Origional fit Oxford Cloth Button Down. Must Iron. 16/34. NWOT. Tried on a few times but never worn. Washed to check for shrinkage. $20 Shipped


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers 100% Supima Cotton Sweater in Navy. It really is navy, my iPhone just washes out the blues. Tagged Medium. P2p 23.25" Sleeve 36" In perfect condition. Extrememy low mileage. $22 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Funstripe sport shirt. Believed to be non iron. Tagged Med. P2p 23". Neck 16.25" Sleeve 34". Bought with points and never really made the rotation. $20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Odradek

Monocle said:


> I have come to really respect this imprint. Huntington was a good quality label. This will make someone very happy.


40S and I'd be there, although I've bought my own low budget alternative earlier this week, and depending on tailoring sorting out it's strangely wide shoulders, it could still work out.
But that one is much nicer.


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> 40S and I'd be there, although I've bought my own low budget alternative earlier this week, and depending on tailoring sorting out it's strangely wide shoulders, it could still work out.
> But that one is much nicer.


Your tailor could always shorten the Huntington for you.


----------



## adoucett

*Brooks Brothers Country Club* Silk/Cotton V-neck sweater in Dark Grey/Black

Size _Small_

Very good condition, quite nice and lightweight. 70/30 blend

Asking $20 shipped


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> I have come to really respect this imprint. Huntington was a good quality label. This will make someone very happy.


I'm very glad to hear folks like Huntington. I have 2-3 of their SCs to sell and I see them fairly often.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Living fairly close to Columbus, OH I come across a decent amount of Huntington stuff. I have a few of their ties and sportcoats that get regular wear. Good stuff.


----------



## Duvel

Ditto this. I acquired a 3/2 Huntington navy blazer recently. It is excellent.



Monocle said:


> I have come to really respect this imprint. Huntington was a good quality label. This will make someone very happy.


----------



## mhj

ThePopinjay said:


> Living fairly close to Columbus, OH I come across a decent amount of Huntington stuff. I have a few of their ties and sportcoats that get regular wear. Good stuff.


I was at Ohio State in the late 60's early 70's and walked past Huntington a million times a day in my blue jeans and t-shirts. I didn't really discover them until many years later after I left Columbus through their catalogs. If I only had known back then.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> Your tailor could always shorten the Huntington for you.


Not with those patch pockets though.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Odradek said:


> Not with those patch pockets though.


I bet you could lose .5" without too much an issue.


----------



## plupy

Faux Scrimshaw Blazer buttons with anchors - boxed & never used. $35 shipped OBO. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Donegal tweed trousers. These are just awesome. There is no label to these so they may have belonged to a suit. Nevertheless, perfect condition.
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> 36 waist; 35 inseam.
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren cotton tartan trousers. These have the feel of poplin in terms of weight.
> Made in USA
> Forward pleated, uncuffed
> 
> Tagged 36 x 36 but measure 36 waist and 31.5 inseam
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Part I of this weekend's haul--sweater, shirts, and ties...
> 
> Royal blue cashmere sweater from Thos. Pink.
> Made in Scotland
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24.5
> Length: 29
> Sleeve: 37
> 
> $34 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
> 16.5 x 32
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue gingham spread collar--like new condition
> 16 x 33 extra slim fit
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers red check bd
> 16 x 33
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
> 16 x 34
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> Hilditch and Key button down w/barrel cuff
> Made in G. Britain
> 16 x 35
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue point collar
> 16.5 x 35 slim fit
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren olive and purple tattersall spread collar
> 17.5 x 36
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> Santorelli spread collar
> 18.5 x 36.5
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> Robert Talbott and Irish wool tartan ties
> Both 3.5" width
> 
> $14 conus each


----------



## sskim3

Drop in prices...



sskim3 said:


> 1. Brooks Brother | Tan | 100% camelhair | Made in USA | Sack cut | Two patch pockets | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $35 CONUS OBO* due to slight damages
> Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 43 (across middle button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See following images for slight damages for jacket
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3880/...2f4acf15bf.jpg
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3837/...7d7a5d6159.jpg
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/...b82337dd3f.jpg
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers | Blue & gray glen plaid pattern | 100% Shetland wool | Made in USA | Sack cut | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $40 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 42 (across middle button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brooks Brother | Black & white checked pattern | 100% camelhair | Made in USA | Sack cut | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $40 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 42 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5
> Pic will be posted later...
> 
> 4. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Brown checked tweed | 100% wool | Made in USA | 3 patch pockets | 3/2 roll | Subtle darts | 40r | *Asking $40 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 20 | Chest - 42 | Waist - 41 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Madras Patterned | 100% Cotton | Made in Italy | Darted | Two buttons | 44r | *Asking $45 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 32.5 | Sleeve - 25 with 1.5 to let out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Paul Stuart | Blue windowpane | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 42r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Paul Stuart | Blue Tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 40r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Paul Stuart | Blue checked light tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | Horn Buttons | 43r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Paul Stuart | Grey herringbone | 100% cashmere | Made in Canada | Darted | Two button | 43r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
> Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 46 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Paul Stuart | Tan trenchcoat | Full Length | 40r | *Asking $100 CONUS OBO*
> Chest - 50 | Length - 45 | Sleeve - 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still in the process of taking additional pictures. Please PM me if you want more pictures for a particular coat.


----------



## housemartin

Hanover LB Sheppard Signature Longwing Brogues in size 8.5D. Black, shell cordovan. See pictures. I can send high res to anyone who is interested. LB Sheppard Signature was Hanover's higher end line and these shoes really show why that is. They are very nicely made. $100 + shipping. I am located in Canada so let me know where you are at and I'll get a shipping quote.

there is a brown reflection on the shoes. (on the right side of the frame n each picture) the shoes are polished and are reflecting the brown table. there is NO discoloration at all.

thanks for looking.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Brooks Brothers Green 3/2 sack Blazer - Tagged 38R*

Brooks Brothers Green 3/2 sack Blazer - Tagged 38R

$50 shipped

MEASURED FLAT and UNSTRETCHED

Chest (under arm seam to under arm seam doubled) : 42 inches
Waist (side seam to side seam doubled): 38 inches
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 17 1/2 inches
Shoulder seam to cuff: 22 1/2 inches
Armpit to cuff: 15 inches
Back of neck to hem: 29 1/2 inches

Condition: Excellent preowned condition. No stains, holes, odors or loose seams.


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Suit, Jacket, Shoes, Chinos*

*Feragamo Shoes* Made in Italy, Size 12. Well worn, but still have life left in them.

Burgundy Moc Split Toe: _$70_



  

  

Orange PTD: _$50_



   



38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$40* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$20*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





Med-Dark Grey Paul Stuart Glenplaid Suit: _$70_
Measurements: Jacket: Shoulders: 18.5" PTP: 21.75" Waist: 20.5 Length: 30.25 Sleeve: 23.5
Pants: W: 17 Front rise: 11 Rear rise: 18 Inseam: 30.12 leg opening: 9.5


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Thanks to those helping me clean stuff out. The rest of you, let's keep this going! I need room for infant clothes!*
*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accommodating. *

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$SOLD*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: *SOLD*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: *SOLD*
Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*

Land's End Surcingle belt made in USA size 34 *$SOLD*

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$20*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:




Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue.

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $35*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $13*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $12*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $12*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $150. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $20*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25
*
Hats: *

*Shoes:* 

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$120*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Removed some, added some...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Polo Ralph Lauren Olive 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
PRL "Philip Pant"; 100% Cotton; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 32/30*
Waist: 33.5"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; Coin Pocket; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*J Crew Navy 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
100% Cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*Lands' End Loden Moleskins - Tailored Fit*

Click pics for larger view.

*Like New Condition* I bought these new, washed once
never got around to hemming, now they don't fit.
100% Cotton Moleskin; Made in Cambodia
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 39" (unfinished)
Outseam: 49", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5-9.0"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $40*



*Brooks Brothers Tan 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
85% Cotton/15% poly; Fabric Woven in France; Made in China
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

DROPS TAKE Two Dollars off every tie!

Make offers! Discounts for multiples!



Nobleprofessor said:


> *You all may be tired of ties, but I have some for sale also. *
> 
> *FREE** CONUS SHIPPING, DISCOUNTS FOR MULTIPLES, *
> 
> *PLEASE FEEL **FREE** TO MAKE OFFERS
> 
> *IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION OR NEED MORE INFORMATION, PLEASE ASK!
> 
> *GROUP 1 *
> 
> *A. Bricks Robert Talbott Red Blue white 3.25 x 63 $11 *
> *B. Smith & Logsdon Red Gold Stripe 3 x 57 $8 *
> *C. Haveners Robert Talbott 3 x 57 $11*
> *D. Gentry Brown Navy Silver duck Emblematic *
> *3 x 56 $10*
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *GROUP 2 *
> 
> *A. Brooks Brothers Makers horizontal stripe 3.75 x 58 $12*
> *B. Brooks Brothers Makers navy silver stripe 3.75 x 58 $20*
> *C. Brooks Brothers Stain resistant Gold Blue 3.5 x 63 $15 *
> 
> *GROUP 3 *
> 
> *A. Brooks Brothers Makers Dark Green silver 3 5/8 x 59 $13 *
> *B. Brooks Brothers Makers Red Black stripe 3 7/8 x 59 CLAIMED *
> *C. Brooks Brothers Makers **Burgundy** gold 3 5/8 x 60 CLAIMED *
> *D. Brooks Brothers Pink and blue stripe 3.75 x 59 $13 *
> 
> *GROUP 4 *
> 
> *A. Rivetz of **Boston** YALE Emblem poly 3.5 X 58 $14 *
> *B. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 4 x 58 $12*
> *C. Woolf bros Countess Mara Duck emblem 4 X 56 $11*
> *D. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 3 7/8 x 56 $12*
> 
> *GROUP 5*
> *A. Paul Stuart paisley made in **England** 3 1/4 x 60 $13*
> *B. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 4 x 57 $12*
> *C. Brooks Brothers Makers Elephant Golf Clubs 3 7/8 x 59 $15*
> *D. No brand Made in **Italy** Asian riverboat emblem 3 7/8 x 57 $10*
> 
> *GROUP 6 *
> *A. Polo MADE BY **HAND** Red gold pin dot (has tag) 3 x 58 $17*
> *B. Polo MADE BY **HAND** Gold with paisley 3 1/8 x 58 $13*
> *C. Corporate Textiles airplane emblem poly silk 3.25 x 57 $8 *
> *D. Esquire barrister collection scales of justice 3.25 x 60
> 
> *


----------



## Nobleprofessor

If anyone likes Burberry dress shirts and wears a 17.5 35/36 or wears a 46R, 48R, 50R, sportcoat, I have some very nice stuff to sell!


----------



## Monocle

Nobleprofessor said:


> If anyone likes Burberry dress shirts and wears a 17.5 35/36 or wears a 46R, 48R, 50R, sportcoat, I have some very nice stuff to sell!


46R here Noble.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## preppy4ever

46 here also, please post....


----------



## Nobleprofessor

preppy4ever said:


> 46 here also, please post....


I thought the 3-4 suits I got at that estate sale were 46R. But, when I double checked they are 48R. I think I do have some 46R suits. I'll have to check.

There are quite a few 48's in Regular and Long and a few 50R.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> It was 98 degrees in DC today but that doesn't mean we shouldn't be thinking about fall and winter. Here are three pieces that will be perfect once the temperature drops. Quintessential trad-wear.
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack. Also in excellent condition w/no flaws.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $46 conus
> 
> Red Archie Brown & Son Shetland sweater vest
> Made in Great Britain
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Length: 26
> 
> $27 conus


----------



## style417

Nobleprofessor said:


> If anyone likes Burberry dress shirts and wears a 17.5 35/36 or wears a 46R, 48R, 50R, sportcoat, I have some very nice stuff to sell!


17.5 and 46R here too.


----------



## ATL

Since it's that time of year ...










Vintage Jos Bank (the good, good, good stuff -- pre Red Label) tweed

40/41-ish

*$70 shipped*

Color: Dark green (color is a little darker than in the photos)

Size: No tagged size, but measures out to a 40-41 S/R.

Fabric: Wool

Condition: There are a few minor tears in the inside lining - nothing that I'd even worry about fixing (and the tear along the bottom of the jacket gives you the ability to verify the canvassing). The last two pictures detail the damage.

Lapels: Notch
Buttons: Three with a lapel roll to the second. Classic 3-2 styling. There are no buttons on the sleeves.

Vent: Center hook vent
Canvass: Full
Lining: Half

Origin: USA

Measurements: 

P2p: 21 1/4
Waist (measured across the second button): 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder (measured across the back): 18
Length (measured on the back from the bottom of the collar): 29 1/2


----------



## darkmark

Nobleprofessor said:


> If anyone likes Burberry dress shirts and wears a 17.5 35/36 or wears a 46R, 48R, 50R, sportcoat, I have some very nice stuff to sell!


48/50R here.......please post. Thanks


----------



## M Go Crimson

Found another pick up from this thread in my closet. Never wore it. This time from patelsd



patelsd said:


> 4) NWOT Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets sewn shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. $70 shipped CONUS
> Actual measurements
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"


Still available



M Go Crimson said:


> Sorry for the delay, ended up having a very busy weekend. Everything listed, other than the Park Avenues, were purchased from AAAC members(Steve Smith, TweedyDon, and CMDC by way of bigwordprof), went from shipping boxes into garment bags, and were never worn. These all came ~1 year ago, shortly before I became enamored with Neopolitan tailoring. All prices included shipping within the CONUS and are at or below cost.
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. I'm bad at photography. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325 >> $285
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.25''; Pants 41W/39L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets! Including a 1930's CASHMERE 3/2 sack from J.Press and a 1958 Donegal 3/2 sack!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in Donegal-esque tweed. FROM 1958!*

This is wonderful--a genuinely vintage 3/2 sack that's so solid and hard-wearing it could have been made just a couple of years ago! Make no mistake, this is a seriously heavy tweed--it's roughly twice the weight of a modern tweed jacket, and so could easily double as outerwear. You won't need this if you're in the South--which is why it's rather a puzzle that it was sold at Woodward & Lothrop, in DC--a very traditional department store that was the first in DC and that folded in 1995. My suspicion is that this was purchased by someone who only lived in DC part time, and the rest of the time was spent somewhere cooler--so it was likely owned by someone in the DC political system.

This was built on October 17th, 1958, but is so hard wearing there's no need at all to baby it. The tweed is wonderful--almost certainly Donegal, it's a beautiful classic black grey and cream pepper and salt patterning and colourway with fleckings of forest green and berry red. The jacket is half canvassed and half-lined (you'd die if this was fully lined), and is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre vent, and three patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA. Of course.

It does need a dry clean to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

This is a GORGEOUS and RARE jacket, and will last for another 56 years with ease!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



      

*2) CLASSIC Vintage 3/2 sack with narrow lapels!*

This is another lovely classic vintage 3/2 sack! This features very narrow 1960s lapels, two button cuffs, a lovely lapel roll, and is cut from classic slate-blue-grey herringbone tweed. It is half-lined and has a single centre vent. It does have a very small snag hole on the underside of the sleeve by the cuff, as shown--this would be an easy repair, or could just be ignored. It also need a dry clean and a press as it's rumpled from storage. It also has some wear to the middle buttonhole. Given this, it's in Good/Very Good condition, and so is

*just $14.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Guncheck from Boss. MADE IN THE USA. Possibly Unworn. *

Boss gets little love here, and nor should it at full retail. But sometimes they get something right--like this wonderful autumnal guncheck, with its beautiful guncheck patterning with a bracken and rust overcheck and colorway of bracken, forest green, peat black and chestnut--all the lovely russet tones of Fall! This jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting and three button sleeves; it is fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition; the two front pockets are still basted shut. It is possibly unworn.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 32





    

*4) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 lapel Cashmere and Wool Italian jacket.*
*
Please also see (12) below!*

This is a lovely little gem! It's cut with a natural and insouciant 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle shapely darts, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring. The cloth is wonderful--a cashmere rich blend of 20/80 cashmere and wool with a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are likewise lovely; a lovely autumnal glen plaid in browns and tans with a sky blue overcheck. The jacket is unvented, as Flusser would desire, and was Made in Italy. It is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements. Tagged 40S.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





     

*5) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*6) GORGEOUS! DONEGAL MIST BY MAGEE!*

This is absolutely gorgeous!! Donegal Mist is the fabric that J. Press has chosen from its flagship tweeds, and with good reason; this is a gorgeous fabric that's a blend of 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% Donegal wool that's woven in Ireland by a weaver who signs his work on the label--in this case, the cloth was woven by T. Ward. Press also has their jackets made by Magee, the premier Irish tweedmakers--and this jacket was made by them also.

As well as having a lovely hand and drape this tweed is a beautiful autumnal jacket, being a versatile and classic herringbone in dark forest green and dark dark brown. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a two button front and subtle darting. It has twin vents, and was Made in ireland.

This jacket has two very minor flaws, both of which are inside the jacket and so will never be seen when worn; two minor weave faults in the cloth on the interior of the jacket near the shoulder, and on the inside of the vent near the hem; the former is shown. These were likely there from new, but even so this jacket is thus in very Good condition, and so is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Handtagged 40R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





    

*7) CLASSIC & BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed with elbow patches!*

This is lovely--an absolute Fall classic, the Harris Tweed in brown herringbone with elbow patches! This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition--even the elbow patches are unmarked, which indicates that this was worn sparingly if at all. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with Harris. It has a single centre vent, and was made in the USA. Apart from some minor spotting on the lapel INSIDE the interior pocket it's in absolutely excellent condition--this is tweed as it should be!

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



      

*8) Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Tweed with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is a lovely Fall jacket! Half-canvassed and fully lined this is a lovely glen plaid in muted greens and browns of a countryside Fall evening. It features the ever-desirable three patch pockets, with the two front pockets being unflapped for a lovely casual look. The jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is perfect for Fall. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30





     

*9) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*
10) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*11) LIGHTWEIGHT WOOL GUNCHECK from Brooks Brothers.*

This is another lovely jacket that would be perfect for someone in a warmer climate who desires a Fall jacket! Cut from very lightweight wool, this beautiful jacket from Brooks Brothers was made in the USA. A lovely guncheck, the colourway is classic and muted and perfect for Fall, being slate blue-grey, bracken, and rich chestnut. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front with very subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in the US.

Tagged a 41L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32





   

*12) CASHMERE & WOOL jacket, Made in Italy *

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere, this jacket has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape--as you'd expect for a jacket made in Italy. The patterning is exceptionally fine and complex--my pictures don't do it justice at all, but merely hint at the beauty of the cloth which can only be appreciated close up. The jacket is a three button front with a slight and elegant lapel roll at the top button; it also has subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2





     

*13) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in Brown Herringbone*

This is a classic wardrobe staple--a Harris Tweed in brown herringbone! If you don't have one yet, why not? This is a lovely; the tweed is subtly flecked through with specks of dark blue, forest green, and berry red--classic Harris colours, recalling the Hebrides where it's woven. The jacket itself features lapped seams down the centre back and along the sleeves, a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. It is a classic two button model with subtle darts; it is fully lined. It is also in absolutely excellent condition. This is perfect for the Fall!

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged a 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





   

*14) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 



    

*15) Princeton Clothing Co. Classic Herringbone Tweed*

An Ivy Fall classic, this is a wonderful example of the traditional cream and grey herringbone tweed. Featuring two lower patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half lined. It is a contemporary two button from model with subtle darts. It has four buttons cuffs; all of the buttons and a lovely rich burnished chestnut, and are the classic leather football buttons that are perfect with tweed. This jacket has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.

It was made in the USA for the Princeton Clothing Co., one of the standard purveyors of tradly clothing to the Princeton community until its closure in (I believe) the late 1980s.

This is a lovely, standard Ivy classic, *and so a steal at just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 28 3/4



      

*16) GORGEOUS AND RARE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in a smaller size!*

This is absolutely beautiful, and extremely rare--both because it's not usual to find Harris tweed 3/2 sacks, and also because this is in a hard-to-find smaller size. So, if this would fit you, grab it while you have a chance!

This really is a lovely jacket. It's beautifully cut, with a lovely fluid lapel roll. The Harris tweed that it's cut from is wonderful--a classic grey herringbone with the quintessential vertical Harris striping adding colour and accent; here, the stripes are dark Scottish sky blue and deep berry red. This is a wonderful rich and complex colourway and patterning. The buttons are all leather-clad football buttons, and include the classic Ivy two button cuffs. The pockets are flapped, and the jacket has a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed--rare in Harris--and half lined. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

That this jacket was made for the old and Long Gone Jos. A. Bank shows just how far that company has fallen; it was easily a rival to Brooks when this was made.

*Asking just $38, or offer, for this little gem.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*17) Autumnal Guncheck by Jos. A. Banks. LIKELY UNWORN!*

Normally, I don't offer items by the recent Banks, but occasionally I make an exception--such as for this lovely guncheck. The colouring and patterning on this are simply terrific--a wonderful medley of burnished chestnut, dark blue, and forest green. This jacket is a standard two button model with subtle darts; It is fully lined and has a single center vent. It's in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut--and I suspect it was never worn. This is a lovely jacket for slightly warmer cool Fall days!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 41L, this measures:

*Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2





    

*18) Princeton University Store Glen Plaid 3/2 Tweed in Wool and ALPACA!*

The selling point for this jacket is fourfold: It's colourway, its patterning, its provenance, and the cloth that its cut from, which is a wonderful and luxurious blend of wool and alpaca!

This jacket is a lovely muted autumnal Glen Plaid in shades of forest greens with a lovely rich overcheck of burnished chestnut. The cloth is wonderful, being a 70/30 blend of wool and alpaca--not a combination that's common, but one that's lovely and luxuriously soft as well as hard wearing. The jacket was made in Canada for RL Chaps, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. This has a 3/2 lapel with a lovely roll, although it's not a sack having subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





      

*19) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*20) Beautifully Complex Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed! The patterning is a classic herringbone in dark chestnut and dark slate grey; this is run through with classic vertical Harris stripes in dark red, forest green, and blue.... all of which is complemented by multiple flecks of cream, peat black, gorse yellow, berry red, and pumpkin orange, this is Harris at its heathery landscaped finest!

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has a single centre vent, and a full lining. It is half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons that are perfect for Harris. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





   

*21) PRE 1941!! RARE Vintage J. Press cashmere (?) 3/2 sack!*

This is EXCEPTIONALLY rare, and comes with a wonderful provenance!

This was custom made by J. Press for Watson Blair, Jr., and finished on July 25th, 1937. I know little of Blair Jr., but his parents were Chicago socialites, mentioned in gossip columns from the early two decades of the C20th. Watson Jr. was thus clearly no stranger to money, and also no stranger to good clothing; this is a lovely 3/2 sack, and although there is no fabric content it is clearly very, very luxurious and heavy cashmere. It's a beautiful, classic herringbone in tan and cream, with a single centre vent, full canvassing, and full lining. It has two button cuffs, with faux buttonholes--the mark of a Press custom item. This is also VINTAGE; it dates from when Press still had stores in Princeton, a located they closed in 1941/42 in response to the depletion of Princeton's undergraduate population owing to the war. The label notes the four locations of Press, and the interior label features the running goat of Press' early labels.

This really is a gorgeous jacket!

That's the good news. The bad news is that it's missing a cuff button, and has two small holes on the sleeve by the shoulder, as shown--this could readily be re-woven. The lining also needs repair or replacement as it is frayed and torn in the centre; I suggest replacement. (I suspect that this is now the original lining, or, if it is, it's undergone some repair in the past.) Given these issues, this is in Good condition only.

As such, *it's a bargain at just $25, or offer*. With some repair, this will be wearable history!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/4




     

*22) MADE IN USA Burberry guncheck*

This is a lovely guncheck, that's perfect for the start of Fall! made by Burberry for Saks Fifth Ave., this has a lovely autumnal colourway of chestnut, slate grey, and bark. It is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It is fully lined and half canvassed and features a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





    

*23) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*24) WONDERFUL HEAVY Dunn & Co jacket from England, in highly complex tapestry weave!*

This is another wonderful, rare jacket! This isn't rare because of its maker--Dunn & Co. jackets aren't common, but they are nowhere near the rarity of Constable jackets--but because of the heft, patterning, and colourway of the tweed it's cut from. This is a serious piece of kit--you couldn't dog sled across Antarctica in it, but it wouldn't mind you trying, and would happily survive your demise to be used for decades after your body is found by someone else. This is a VERY heavy piece of tweed--the sort that crusty old colonels would refer to as bullet-proof. This is tweed as it's supposed to be--heavy, durable, beautiful, and pretty much ready to last for the better part of a century with routine care.

In addition to the sheer heaviness and hard-wearingness of the tweed, the complex patterning and colourway (a heathery mix of bracken, moss green, peat black, and cream) is wonderful! This is a lovely example of hardwearing tapestry--my pictures just do not do it justice, but its' a wonderfully complex medley of textures and colours, and utterly striking while still being conservative enough for everyday wear.

This is a very rare and lovely cloth indeed!

And the jacket lives up to the cloth. Cut with a traditional English three button front, this features single button cuffs and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly made in England. It is fully lined.

The tweed itself is in excellent condition. The lining in the armpits and on the right hand side has undergone minor repairs, but these won't be seen at all when worn. There is also some minor loose stitching in the vent, which is an easy fix. As such, and only because of the minor lining issues, this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a steal at just $25, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this smaller size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





    

*25) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4





    

*26) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*27) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*28) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*29) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*30) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $18, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*31) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*32) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $15, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



 







  

*33) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*16) BEAUTIFUL! Classic Oxxford 3/2 navy blazer.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darting with a lovely lapel roll, this classic blazer features three patch pockets. It also features pick stitching throughout, including around each pocket and the front placket, as well as the lapels. Fully canvassed and half-lined, this has a single centre vent. It features pewter coloured buttons. This was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition, except that the lining needs some minor re-stitching at the interior shoulders at the top hem. Given this minor issue, this beautiful, classic Oxxford blazer is a steal at

*just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Sized 41; measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*16) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! Fully canvassed, pick stitching everywhere, Made in Italy! *

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $35, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. As others have noted, this is a nice blazer, folks.



gamma68 said:


> *TRAD STAPLE*
> 
> *3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*
> 
> Trads in good standing can never have too many blazers, especially the sought-after non-darted 3/2 hopsack weave. This one, made in the USA for Huntington, is half-lined and features patch pockets, traditional gold buttons (two on each sleeve) and a hook vent. It's in excellent condition with no holes, tears, stains or other visible flaws. It appears hardly worn--the chest pocket is still basted shut.
> 
> Tagged 40R, please refer to the acutual measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeve: 25" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
> 
> *Asking price is $45*, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Orvis Half-Belt Shooting Jacket!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from very high quality moleskin in a lovely and subdued lichen grey-green, this beautiful, functional jacket has everything that you could want in a sporting jacket. Half-canvassed and fully lined, it has a fixed half-belt at the back covering the back darting that provides further shape and flexibility. It also features a yoke across the shoulders at the back. It has a three button front closure with subtle darts, and a fully functional throat latch. The main front pockets are flapped, and, as it standard on shooting jackets, are bellows pockets, allowing you to carry far more than the usual patch pockets. This has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also features an zippered interior security pocket. This jacket was made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a beautifully made, classic Fall jacket, and is an absolute steal at

*just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42L, this measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/8





         ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! Gieves & Hawkes of No. 1 Savile Row, London, LEATHER BLAZER. Made in England.*

*This is exceptionally rare--it's the only leather blazer that I've ever seen from Gieves and Hawkes of No. 1 Savile Row, London, the firm that's been supplying the Royal Navy with their blazers since 1700. And where do you buy your balzer from when at G&H? The Blazer Room, of course!*

​
This jacket shows just how much Gieves and Hawkes know about tailoring blazers. Forget any preconceptions you might have about such a garment--this is beautiful! Cut from buttery soft and supple leather in a perfect shade of burnished chestnut, this jacket is just as beautifully tailored as you'd expect from a Savile Row tailors. It features flapped pockets and a single centre hook vent, cut to eliminate the possibility of flaring when worn. This jacket is cut as a classic contemporary blazer, with a two button front and subtle darting. It is fully lined, and features four button cuffs. All of the buttons are imprinted with "Gieves & Hawkes".

This was Made in England.

This jacket does have two minor flaws. First, it has a superficial scratch on the left hand front, as shown--this is hardly noticeable when worn, and, in any case, a flaw like this will relieve you of any worry about wearing this beautiful jacket and possible marring it! Second, it has a small dark spot by the edge of one cuff--I tried and failed to capture this on film, and you might not notice it without looking for it--and a larger one on the right shoulder, but I mention these things more for my peace of mind than anything!

Given these flaws, this beautiful, rare, and luxurious jacket is in Very Good condition. As such, I'm asking

*CLAIMED!

Tagged L, this measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIE CLEARANCE: 10 TIES FOR $20 SHIPPED IN THE USA!*



TweedyDon said:


> *GROUP B*
> 
> 
> ​
> 13) Wembley shield. Polyester. 2 3/4". Very Good condition. $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $8
> 
> 
> 
> 15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6
> 
> 
> 
> 16) Spells out "Thank God It's Friday" in nautical flags. Poly. 3 1/2. Very Good condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 18) Harvard. Missing keeper, no fabric content, likely oly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 20) English Sports Shop of Bermuda. Hunting with hounds tie. Wonderful! Excellent condition. Poly. 3 3/8". $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 21) Happy whales. No maker or fabric content; likely silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $10
> 
> 
> 
> 22) MCP tie. A classic! Bloomingdale's. Tag off on one side, otherwise Excellent condition. Poly. 4'. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 26) Nantucket emblematic. Poly silk. Minor stain as shown, hence Good condition. 3 1/2". $8
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP C*
> 
> ​
> 27) Britches of Georgetown shield tie. Poly/silk. SLightly mis-shapen blade at tip, otherwise excellent. 3". $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 28) Eljo's sailing ships. No fabric content; likely silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $8
> 
> 
> 
> 34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 35) $ signs. Poly. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 36) Spouting whales. Excellent. Poly. 3 1/2'. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP D*
> 
> 
> 
> 42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3
> 
> 
> 
> 46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 47) CTC Eire tie. Made in Ireland. Poly. 3". Excellent condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 52) Waterfowl with Christmas wreaths. 3 1/8". Excellent. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 55) Bunce Brothers. It's raining tax! Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP E*
> 
> 
> 
> 57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $10
> 
> 
> 
> 59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $9
> 
> 
> 
> 67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 68) Magilla. Green pheasants. All silk, woven in England. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $9.
> 
> 
> 
> 70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP F*
> 
> ​
> 72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 73) Harvard. From the Coop. Badly rubbed on one side. Poly. 3 1/8". $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 77) Resilio. Hunting spaniels! Almost certainly poly. 3". Very Good/Excellent. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 79) Vintage JAB. Whales. Stained, as shown. Silk. 3". Poor condition. $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 80) Country Club. Whales. Likely poly-silk or silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 82) Lobsters. Unknown maker. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10
> 
> 
> 
> 85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 86) Whales tie. Small stain as shown, which will likely come out. 3 1/4". Poly. Good condition. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP G*
> 
> ​
> 89) Dogs and birds. Poly silk. Keeper missing. Very Good. 3". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 91) Millar's of Ireland shamrock tie. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $8
> 
> 
> 
> 92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $8
> 
> 
> 
> 93) CTC shamrock tie. 2 7/8". Poly. Excellent. $8
> 
> 
> 
> 94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8
> 
> 
> 
> 95) Trimingham's of Bermuda. 3 1/4". Poly. Very Good. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 99) The English Sports Shop Bermuda. Likely poly silk. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP H*
> 
> ​
> 104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $7
> 
> 
> 
> 105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 106) Crest tie for Bullock's. Likely poly silk. Very Good condition. 3". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8
> 
> 
> 
> 109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 110) The English SHop of Princeton by Robert Talbott. This appears to read "I.O.B.C.". 3 1/4". Likely silk, excellent condition. $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Last flannel until I get out to the thrifts...*

*In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Lands' End Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid Flannel*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Reuben

Minor emergency here, the charcoal BB sack I ordered last week from eBay has been refunded and my order canceled with no shipment but I have a wedding this coming weekend and nothing suitable to wear. Anyone with a reasonably priced reasonable quality charcoal or navy suit, ~44L, let me know. 

It's black tie optional so I can wear my tux if it comes to that, but it's going to require major alterations in about a weeks time and I'd hoped to put off that expense until I was at my final size. I'm not even sure if he's going to be able to take 40" pants down to a 36-35" waist honestly.


----------



## Yanks27

Reuben said:


> Minor emergency here, the charcoal BB sack I ordered last week from eBay has been refunded and my order canceled with no shipment but I have a wedding this coming weekend and nothing suitable to wear. Anyone with a reasonably priced reasonable quality charcoal or navy suit, ~44L, let me know.
> 
> It's black tie optional so I can wear my tux if it comes to that, but it's going to require major alterations in about a weeks time and I'd hoped to put off that expense until I was at my final size. I'm not even sure if he's going to be able to take 40" pants down to a 36-35" waist honestly.


Calling Dr L...


----------



## Spin Evans

Dang Reuben, that's awful. Did you request an explanation from the seller? Obviously he doesn't have to give one, but I'd be asking for one anyways.

That also reminds me that I need to quit dragging my heels and get my sober tailored wear to the tailor ASAP.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Dang Reuben, that's awful. Did you request an explanation from the seller? Obviously he doesn't have to give one, but I'd be asking for one anyways.


No, I think this is one of those circumstances where an explanation at the very least is required. Only thing I can guess is that he'd meant to list it as an auction starting at $34.99+shipping, not a BIN. If he'd come out and told me that on Tuesday when I bought it then I'd have had time to track down another option.


----------



## vpkozel

I would definitely contact ebay as that does not sound like would be allowed. If he screws up his listing and you catch it before he does, I don't think that he can just void the transaction. I know that there are more folks with more ebay experience than I have that can probably chime in though.


----------



## TweedyDon

*New arrivals!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton. Beautiful 3/2 sack in houndstooth!*

A trad/Ivy icon, this 3/2 sack has a glowing Ivy provenance--made by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, one of the premier traditional American clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothing stores of the Golden Age!

And this jacket lives up to its august heritage. It's cut as a classic 3/2 sack from a wonderful classic houndstooth tweed that's a wonderful heathered medley of autumnal browns--brackens, chestnuts, bark, and just a hint of forest green. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The lapel roll is utterly elegant, as you'd exprct from H. Freeman, and it has a very natural shoulder. It has classic two button cuffs. This was, of course, made in the USA--in fact, since it's a Freeman, it was made in Philadelphia!

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer--a steal for something of this quality!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*2) CLAIMED! H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton. Beautiful 3/2 sack in basketweave with Royal Blue windowpane overchecking!*

Another gorgeous jacket with impeccable trad provenance of being made by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton!

This beautiful jacket is cut as a high-roll 3/2 sack--more of a 3/2.5 roll. The lapel roll is beautifully fluid. The tweed of this jacket is absolutely delicious--a lovely early autumn basketweave in Fall browns, with a beautiful and subtle windowpane overcheck in Royal Blue. My pictures really don't do this justice! This is fully canvassed and half lined, and, like its brother above, was Union made in Philadelphia. It has three button cuffs, and has a single centre vent. It has a very natural shoulder. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31





     

*3) CLAIMED! Beautiful and Classic Harris Tweed in a RARE smaller size!*

This is absolutely lovely--Harris Tweed as it should be! This is a beautiful blue-grey herringbone tweed flecked throughout with Royal Blue and berry red, with the occasional flecks of green for contrast. This is a contemporary two button jacket with darting fro shape. It has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect with Harris tweed. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's also in a rare smaller size!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest; 19
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 1/8





   

*4) VERY SMALL AND VERY RARE Unstructured YSL Tweed Jacket!*

This is an exquisite little gem--and it's VERY small! Very unstructured, this lovely little tweed is quarter-lined and has no interior pockets. It's cut from a lovely chestnut tweed, and features the ever-desirable patch pockets on the front. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and is a contemporary two-button front with darting. It has three button cuffs. It was Made in France.

It's very rare to find jackets in this size, so if it fits, grab it!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29



    

*5) Polo by Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket with lapped seams.*

This is another very nice unstructured jacket! Made by Polo back when it was good, this is cut from almost a miniature herringbone wteed in classic Donegal-esque pepper and salt colouring. It has a lovely and casual 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle darts and so is not a sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It also has a centre lapped seam down the back. It features four button cuffs, and flapped patch pockets. This is a very unstructured jacket, and would be perfect for a causal office, or for the weekend! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 43L. Measurements:*

Chest; 24
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4





    

*6) PURE CASHMERE JACKET!*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully luxurious cashmere in a lovely light chestnut, this has a three button front and subtle darts. This is unvented, half-canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





     

*7) GORGEOUS AND CLASSIC DONEGAL TWEED BY MAGEE!*

This is WONDERFUL--an absolutely classic Donegal tweed from Magee, the premier Irish makers of Donegal tweed jackets! Cut from a classic pepper and salt Donegal tweed, with flexks of dark red and forest green. This beautiful jacket is a contemporary two button model, with darting for shape. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has flapped pockets and three button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition, being worn sparingly, if at all. It comes complete with its original spare button in its original plastic case!

*Asking just $45--a steal for a classic Donegal tweed!

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulders: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4







   

*
8) Lovely Classic Herringbone Tweed with Patch Pockets!*

This is a lovely country herringbone tweed in a beautiful light lichen green! I very much like the more unusual yet subtle herringbones, and so I wish that this was in my size! Cut as a classic two button jacket with darts, this features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets at the front. It has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features lovely rich chestnut leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30


----------



## Monocle

Greetings! Happy Autumn! Some flannel trousers, shirts and what-not.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5450_zps62f2d16d.jpg.html

Vintage Stanton Tan Wool Flannels. These are cut in a vintage or English fit, with a slightly slim leg, unlined, but flat front, one buttoned back pocket. 
W35 (17.5)(+2) L33inseam (+3) L45.5outseam Rise12 Thigh12 Cuff9.5 (follow bucket link for more pics) *$20.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5452_zps7295b406.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5454_zpsad26cc66.jpg.html

Cheshire Clothes Wool Flannels, in chocolate. Amazing trousers, lined to knee. These are a modern fit. Double reverse pleats. Side adjust. Looped button bar. Brace buttons. Single buttoned back pocket.
W35 (17.5)(+0) L30inseam (+2) L41.5outseam Rise12 Thigh13 Cuff9.25 (Follow bucket link to see additional pics) *$24.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5456_zps4ffae2a2.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5458_zps3454b316.jpg.html

Polo Ralph Lauren Wool And Cashmere flannels, lined to knee. Superbly soft 95/5 wool and cashmere, in a Spanish Moss color, and made in Italy. Double forward pleats. Tab back pocket. Brace buttons. Standard closure. 
W34 (17)(+2) L31inseam (+0) L43outseam Rise12 Thigh12 Cuff8.75 (Follow bucket link to see more pics) *$28.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5460_zpsfecc754d.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5462_zpsc5f99888.jpg.html

Readers Cricket Sweater 100% Acrylic, size L W19 L27 (UK size LB) Us probably Medium. *$15.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5469_zps78dd29cd.jpg.html

Pendleton modern wooly. Size L. W24 L30 SL33/34 *$22.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5470_zps1f361916.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5471_zpsd15dce50.jpg.html

Lewis Creek Waxed Cotton Blackwatch Jacket. MAde in Scotland. In rugged good shape. The label at yoke is a little deteriorated, but the jacket is in great shape. Sized M, US. but this will fit a larger size depending on the layering. I am 46R and this fits me solidly without any layering underneath, so I'd estimate a perfect fit at 42-44 with shirt/sweater/etc. 100% cotton. Slash pockets and utility pockets in and out all over. Buttoning vents.
W24 L33 SL34/35 *$75.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5465_zps864247d1.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5467_zps4fac9bfc.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5468_zps0f5dd0ed.jpg.html

:icon_study:


----------



## Reuben

^that waxed jacket is amazing and someone really needs to jump on it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties from last week!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUP A*

​
1) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. A wonderful autumnal plaid! Excellent condition. 3 1/4. $17

 

2) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. Made in USA; fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! $15

 

3) SOLD Brooks Brothers 346. Fabric woven in Italy; tie made in the USA. The classic stripe in a beautiful and rare lilac and blue colourway! 3 3/4". $15

 

4) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. Some minor memory in knot area, otherwise excellent. 3 3/8". $14

 

5) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. Absolutely perfect for brown-hued tweed! 3 5/8. Excellent condition. $15.

 

*
GROUP B*

​
1) SOLD Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2". Made in USA from fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition. $15.

 

2) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $15.

 

3) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $15

 

4) Brooks Brothers 346. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $16.

 

5) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful tie that's made from incredibly soft silk and perfect for Fall! Printed in Italy, and made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $16.

  

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS*

​
1. SOLD Giogio Sant Angelo. Argyle and Sutherland. Rumpling on keeper, otherwise excellent. 3 1/8". $10.

 

2. SOLD TRAD CLASSIC! English Regimental for The English SHop of Princeton. 3". $16.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Woven in England. 3 18". $14

 

4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $14

 

5) Christopher Hayes regimental. Not pictured in main picture. 3 1/4". $10

 

*GROUP 2: 100% CASHMERE, AND WOOL*

​
1. SOLD Fox Hill. No fabric content, but clearly all wool. Very Good condition. SOme mis-shaping to blade tip. 3 1/8". $10.

 

2) SOLD GORGEOUS 100% CASHMERE tie from Breuer for Bergdofr Goodman. In absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/8". $25

   

3) SOLD Another GORGEOUS CASHMERE TIE form Breuer for Bergdorf Goodman! This one has a wonderfully subtle deep purple stripe on a blue background. In absolkutely excellent condition. 3 3/8". $25.

   

4) Rooster wool tie. A beautifully complex tie! 3". $12

 

5) SOLD Land's End checkerboard plaid. No fabric tag, but clearly wool. Perfect for Fall! This needs some minor re-stitching on the thin end on the udnerside, as shown. This is in very Good condition. 3 1/2". Hence just $10.

 

*GROUP 3: MORE REGIMENTALS--Including some RARITIES!*

​
1. Vintage regimental. Missing keeper. 80/20 poly/silk. 3". $8.

 

2. SOLD *GORGEOUS AND RARE! *This is a stunningly beautiful and exceptionally rare tie! Hand made by Laurentius of Switzerland--whose ties are typically made in England of the best materials--this was sold by the exceptionally exclusive Muriel of Paris at their boutique store on the Rue de Saussaies--the flagship store is on the Champs Elysees. Laurentious ties retail for around 150 Swiss Francs, and are easily comparable to, if not superior to, Hermes. Their website is here:

This example is a beautiful tie, and demonstrates just why Laurentius are one of the finest tiemakers around. Given its rarity and beauty, especially given that this as originally sold by Muriel's, this is a steal at just $30, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

3) SOLD Burberry. A lovely autumnal tie! 3 3/8". $15.

 

4) SOLD Strathmore. All silk. 3 1/8". $12.

 

5) Gant regimental. 3 5/8". $14

 

*GROUP 4: REGIMENTALS AND VINTAGE *

​
1) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $10.

 

2) Chipp. All silk; woven in England. Excellent except for some minor disbalance at the end of the blade. 4". $10.

 


3) SOLD Scappino; made for Princeton University Store. All silk. Some minor discoloration on lining, and store label is off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $7.

  

4) XMI. ALl silk; excellent. 3 3/8". $9.

 

5) SOLD VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS! Cotton. Very Good condition. 3 1/4" by 51". $8

 

*GROUP 5: Trad Classics!*

​
1) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $10.

 

2) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

3) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

4) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

5) SOLD J. Press The Burlington Knot. 80/20 silk/polyester. Excellent condition. 4". $14.

   

6) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

7) SOLD Brooks Brothers; all wool. Hand made in the USA. Beautiful! 4". Just $14.

 

8) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $6.

  

*GROUP 6: MORE REGIMENTALS!*



1) SOLD Robert Talbot for The English SHop of Princeton. A lovely trad classic! 3" $15.

 

2) Robert Talbott regimental. 3 1/8". $15

 

3) ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $12.

 

4) SOLD TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers stripe. 3 3/4". $14.

 

5) SOLD Notre Dame tie. Some disbalance to the blade. 3 1/2". $12.

   

*GROUP 7: VINTAGE AND CURRENT BROOKS BROTHERS--Some wool!*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4". $12.

 

2) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

3) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Some minor disbalance at the tip of the blade, hence just very Good condition, and so just $12.

  

4) SOLD Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate". 3". $10

 

5) SOLD Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $15

 

*GROUP 8: EMBLEMATICS--including a GRAIL Langrock!*

​
1. Monmouth Park emblematic. ALl silk. 3 5/8. $12.

  

2. Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $12.

  

3) Ryder and Amies; I assume a Cambridge college. Polyester. 3 5/8". $10.

   

4) SOLD TRAD GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton tie showing ski-ing equipment This is absolutely beautiful; Langrock was THE trad clothier in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This is a beautiful, vintage Langrock in excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $25, or offer.

 

5) SOLD Episcopalian emblematic. All silk. 3 3/8". $12.

  

*GROUP 9: PATTERNS--INCLUDING GUCCI and FABERGE!*

​
1. Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $12.

 

2. Aquascutum. A beautiful tie--this is No. 001 in the Aqua series. 3 3/4". $14

  

3. SOLD Gucci sailboats. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 3/4". $16.

  

4. Faberge--yes, the egg people! An extremely luxurious tie, with one tiny thrad bump, as shown. Hence this is in Very Good condition, and so just $16. 4".

  

5. Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful pattern! 3 1/2". $15.

 

*GROUP 10: LUXURY PATTERNS*

​
1. Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $16.

 

2. Piattelli. Made in Italy. A lovely tie from a very solid Italian maker! 3 3/8". $16.

 

3. Sartori. Made in Italy. A wonderfully thick and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $14.

 

4. Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $15.

 

5. Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $17.

 

*GROUP 11; EMBLEMATICS -- Chipp and more!*

​
1. Horse's Butt! Perfect for the lover of shell shoes!  No maker or fabric, but likely poly. 3 3/8". $16.

 

2. Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $15

  

3. Wm. Chelsea heraldic. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $6.

  

4. Chipp emblematic. 55/45 silk/poly. Woven in England. A rare Chipp tie, this one won't make you the target of a sexual harassment suit! $18

  

5. J. Crew emblematic. 3". Lovely! $15.

  

*GROUP 12: LUXURIOUS PATTERNS--GUCCI, VALENTINO, more!*

​
1. SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 5/8". Perfect for Fall! $14

 

2. Polo--from back when it was good! 4". $12.

 

3. Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$18.

 

4. Gucci designed tie. Very Gucci. 4". $14.

  

5. Brooks Brothers Makers. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $15.

  

*GROUP 13: EMBLEMATICS AND PATTERNS*

​
1. RARE! A beautiful trad. tie from Gorsart Clothes. Gorsart was a clothier to Wall Street executives who desired a personal level of service; it opened in 1921, and closed in 2000, blaming casual Fridays for its demise. This is a lovely heavy silk emblematic showing pheasants in flight. 3 1/8". $18.

  

2. Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



3. Biplanes! Made for Tie Rack. All silk. 3 3/4". $12.

 

4. Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

5. Bert Lawrence. Ducks in flight. Keeper off on one side; likely poly-silk. 3 1/8". $9.

  

*GROUP 14: PATTERNS!*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers paisley. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". $14.

 

2. Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $14.

 

3. Michaelson's of London. A beautiful, classic tie. 3 3/8". $14.

 

4. Stefano Milano. 3 3/4". $10.

 

5. Jim Thompson geometric. A lovely, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

6. Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $12.

 

7. Polo--from back when it was god! 3 5/8". $12.

 

*GROUP 15: PATTERNS*

​
1. SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers elephants. 3 1/2". $12.

 

2. SOLD Thai silk. Elephants. A lovely tie! 3 7/8". $10.

  

3. Vintage Rutgers tie. Good condition; some disbalance on blade. 2 7/8". $10.

 

4. Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $10.

 

5. Vintage black uniform tie in cotton, wool, and rayon. 4" at end, but sharply angled along the blade as was typical. Very Good condition. $10.

 

6. BEAUTIFUL vintage tie! From Henry's Stores of Detroit. Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $15.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Reuben said:


> No, I think this is one of those circumstances where an explanation at the very least is required. Only thing I can guess is that he'd meant to list it as an auction starting at $34.99+shipping, not a BIN. If he'd come out and told me that on Tuesday when I bought it then I'd have had time to track down another option.


Did your seller open a "Cancel Transaction" case in the Resolution Center? That's the only way they can get their final value fee refunded. If they do open one, do not agree to cancel the transaction. The seller will lose the final value fee... Not much solace, but that seller will be more careful in the future.


----------



## Reuben

sbdivemaster said:


> Did your seller open a "Cancel Transaction" case in the Resolution Center? That's the only way they can get their final value fee refunded. If they do open one, do not agree to cancel the transaction. The seller will lose the final value fee... Not much solace, but that seller will be more careful in the future.


Not yet, no.


----------



## CMDC

Tom Scott navy v-neck cashmere sweater
Made in Scotland

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 30
Sleeve: 37.5

$34 conus






Neiman Marcus brown cashmere v-neck sweater
Made in Scotland

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 28
Sleeve: 33

$34 conus






Brooks Brothers outlet cotton/cashmere cardigan sweater
NWOT--still has the size sticker on it
Size XL

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 32
Sleeve: 37

$34 conus







Brooks Brothers tartan button down sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus







Brooks Brothers pindot ties. Green/white and navy/red
Both 4" width
$16 conus each







Robert Talbott 7 fold and Peter Blair ties
Both 3.5"width
Talbott made in Italy; Blair made in USA

$16 conus each


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Paul Stuart Suede Harrington Jacket. c. 38, 40. MADE IN ITALY!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made in Italy, this wonderful Paul Stuart Harrington-style jacket is cut from beautiful, buttery soft suede in a classic light suede brown. It features a central zipper closure that moves beautifully fluidly, and a single button closure at the bottom to ensure a neat silhouette. and two generously deep front patch pockets with button closures. These pockets are styled as the pockets on an A2 jacket, and have side entry handwarmer pockets built in--although the entry on these is on the side closest to the zipper. The cuffs are fully functional and have single button closures. The neck can be turned up, and has a single button throat latch closure. The braided leather locker loop is intact.

This jacket has only one minor and easily fixed flaw; there are literally four loose stitches at the corner of one of the front pockets, as shown. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition.

This is tagged a L, and would best fit a 38-40 R or L; I'm a 39 and it fits me beautifully over a T-shirt--the only reason I'm not keeping it is because, frankly, it's way too nice of a jacket for me, and it would "own me" rather than I owning it! 

The sleeves measure c. 36 1/2, when measured like a shirt sleeve from the middle of the collar; the length from the bottom of the collar measures 25 1/2. The chest measurement on this jacket would be unhelpful, since it is cut so that where the chest measurement would be the suede extends under the arms in a "batwing" effect, and this would give a much larger measurement than would be useful. Again, though, this would fit a 38 with slight layering or a 40 over a shirt beautifully.

Asking just *$115, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in the US. *International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY/TRAD FALL CLASSIC! Two LL Bean Field Jackets in L-Reg--with the classic button-in liners! THESE ARE THE ONES YOU WANT!*

*These are lovely examples of THE classic Trad/Ivy Fall casual jacket--the LL Bean Field Coat!*

Originally designed for hunting in the Maine woods, these beautifully designed jackets quickly became a casual Trad/Ivy staple. And I have two available today--including an increasingly rare Made in the USA example!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LL Bean Field Jacket in Dark Khaki*

This is a beautiful example of this Fall staple! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this lovely jacket features Bean's signature front pocket set up--a deep lampchop handwarmer/carrying pocket, whose bottom serves as the flap over yet another deep patch pocket set below it. This is an exceptionally well-designed and functional combination of pockets. This also features a zippered patch breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. The collar and cuffs are green corduroy, and the cuffs feature storm cuffs for warmth. The jacket is fastened with heavy-duty buttons, all of which are marked with LL Bean's signature. The underarms are reinforced, as are the sleeves and the shoulders, and feature grommets for moisture control and breathability. The beautiful plaid button-in liner is 80/16/4 wool/nylon/other--and it's the classic button-in liner that you want, NOT the zip version or the sewn in version.

This coat does have one tiny flaw--a slight rub by the right-hand pocket, as shown. Otherwise, it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the US.*

*Size L-Reg. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2 (Recall, this is lined outerwear)
Sleeve: 25
Sleeve measured as a shirt: c. 36 1/4 with cuff down.
Shoulder: 22 1/2 (this leans into the sleeve)
Length: 31 1/2





             

*2) MADE IN THE USA LL Bean Field Jacket in Forest Green*

This is a beautiful example of this Fall staple! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this lovely jacket features Bean's signature front pocket set up--a deep lampchop handwarmer/carrying pocket, whose bottom serves as the flap over yet another deep patch pocket set below it. This is an exceptionally well-designed and functional combination of pockets. This also features a zippered patch breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. The collar and cuffs are green corduroy, and the cuffs feature storm cuffs for warmth. The jacket is fastened with heavy-duty buttons, all of which are marked with LL Bean's signature. The underarms are reinforced, as are the sleeves and the shoulders. The beautiful plaid button-in liner is the classic Primaloft version. This coat was MADE IN THE USA--and Bean has now offshored production, so these will become increasingly rare.

This coat is clearly worn, but it's still in excellent condition,having just been broken in.

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the US.*

*Size L-Reg. Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2 (Recall, this is lined outerwear)
Sleeve: 24
Sleeve measured as a shirt: c. 35 3/4 with cuff down.
Shoulder: 23 (this leans into the sleeve)
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Suits!*

*I have several classic Ivy/Trad suits to pass on today--including several 3/2 sacks from J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Southwick, and Old-School (Back When It Was Good!) Jos. A Banks--and a classic 3/2 sack poplin suit!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

*TAKE THIS SUIT WITH (2) for $75 the pair, shipped!*

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $40 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*2) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suits is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*4) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flat front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3.4


----------



## Barnavelt

I have to offer today some items culled from my very own closet. Please contact me with any questions or requests for details, etc.

*Brooks Brothers Shetland* has been sold.

*Brooks Brothers Red Milano Trousers* size 36x32. Weight loss prevents these from fitting. If Nantucket Reds are too tame for you, try this pair.
-flame red 95% cotton with 5% elastane for stretching; makes for a very comfy fit.
-made by our friends in China
-no issues to speak of
-laid flat; waist 18 (x2=36) w/ 2 inch extra, inseam; 32 w/ 1.25 inch extra
-*asking $24 CONUS

*


*James Dalgliesh **Argyle Cardigan* size L, again, just a little too big for me anymore
- 100% wool, greens, browns and reds. A classic.
-made in Ireland, leather wrapped buttons
-minor pilling as is common with wool jumpers; very small repair on the front (see pictures) was expertly done and detracts nothing from this fine sweater
-laid flat; sleeves from center of neck; 33.5, chest; 23, length in back; 29, waist; 19
-*asking $20 CONUS

*



*Brooks Brothers formal collar Oxford* 16x35; I am just more an OCBD type of guy I guess
- 100% cotton, no iron, *traditional fit*
-made by our buddies in Malaysia
-light blue, no issues
-laid flat measures about spot on
-*asking $15 CONUS

*


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> I would definitely contact ebay as that does not sound like would be allowed. If he screws up his listing and you catch it before he does, I don't think that he can just void the transaction. I know that there are more folks with more ebay experience than I have that can probably chime in though.


All sorts of things can happen. The dog might have peed on the garment before it could be shipped. It might have gotten damaged in some other way. Stuff happens, and eBay makes allowances, as it should. Now, if they'd just do something about people who don't pay...


----------



## Dmontez

Gentlemen,

I have made the decision to start selling more on ebay. I would love to be able to offer more to the thrift exchange, but I hardly find items worthy of the exchange, so most of the time I end up leaving items behind because I don't think that anyone here would really want it. I end up only buying stuff in my size only. 

I believe it would be best to use a mannequin to take pictures, I just do not have the space necessary to lay an item flat and take a good picture of it. I just have not been able to find a mannequin around town. Do you have any suggestions for a good mannequin I'd like to be able to hang pants from it as well.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dmontez said:


> Do you have any suggestions for a good mannequin I'd like to be able to hang pants from it as well.


Some mannequins belong to the brand, but if you find a clothing store going out of business you might be able to walk off with a dummy or two. Make sure it doesn't look too creepy or it might scare away customers. Congrats on your expansion.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have made the decision to start selling more on ebay. I would love to be able to offer more to the thrift exchange, but I hardly find items worthy of the exchange, so most of the time I end up leaving items behind because I don't think that anyone here would really want it. I end up only buying stuff in my size only.
> 
> I believe it would be best to use a mannequin to take pictures, I just do not have the space necessary to lay an item flat and take a good picture of it. I just have not been able to find a mannequin around town. Do you have any suggestions for a good mannequin I'd like to be able to hang pants from it as well.


I found mine at GW, amazing, but hardly ever use it. If you are going to go the serious eBay route, though, you should probably get one. Also a light box to photograph ties and smaller accessories. Makes a world of difference. You can get a serviceable hanging mannequin for $50 or less from eBay, IIRC.


----------



## drlivingston

I am an eBay novice and have enjoyed the learning experience. You can pick up a full-size mannequin from eBay or many other e-retailers for less than $100. It is a great investment. Don't worry about buying the fanciest camera. A standard P&S will do just fine. Just make sure to get something that has better than average macro capabilities to capture detail.


----------



## efdll

Tweedy Don full inbox alert!


----------



## TweedyDon

Fixed!


----------



## CMDC

Not too much Ravello shell cordovan out there. Here's a very nice pair of tassel loafers in Ravello for someone with a more narrow foot.
These are Bostonians in size 9.5 B/AA
Excellent all around condition with only a tiny amount of wear to the heels and plenty of life left on the soles. Uppers in great shape.

$95 conus


----------



## Clay J

WTB: 48R jackets, 13d/e shoes, and 42 pants. Fall colors/ fabrics/ styles would be great!
Thanks,
Clay


----------



## sskim3

Has anyone come across a valet rack in good/excellent condition? At the right price, I would love to take if off your hands.  Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

sskim3 said:


> Has anyone come across a valet rack in good/excellent condition? At the right price, I would love to take if off your hands.  Thanks!


I see these with some regularity, but they are usually rickety. If they are not rickety, shipping would likely not be cheap.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I see these with some regularity, but they are usually rickety. If they are not rickety, shipping would likely not be cheap.


^^This. I see an average of two per week. However, shipping expenses would be prohibitive. And, as 32 mentioned, they are typically not very sturdy.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Minor emergency here, the charcoal BB sack I ordered last week from eBay has been refunded and my order canceled with no shipment but I have a wedding this coming weekend and nothing suitable to wear. Anyone with a reasonably priced reasonable quality charcoal or navy suit, ~44L, let me know.
> 
> It's black tie optional so I can wear my tux if it comes to that, but it's going to require major alterations in about a weeks time and I'd hoped to put off that expense until I was at my final size. I'm not even sure if he's going to be able to take 40" pants down to a 36-35" waist honestly.


I have something. 44L 36 waist.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> ^^This. I see an average of two per week. However, shipping expenses would be prohibitive. And, as 32 mentioned, they are typically not very sturdy.


Sad...... I found a few on feebay but prices get a little ridiculous. and then the other options are metal ones which don't seem as sturdy or long lasting. Any idea what shipping would go for? If shipping is $20-30, it would definitely interest me.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

sskim3 said:


> Has anyone come across a valet rack in good/excellent condition? At the right price, I would love to take if off your hands.  Thanks!


I find ins them at estate sales. I also see the ones that have a chair component so you can sit down. They usually aren't that expensive. As others mentioned shipping would be pricey. Not because of weight, but the size of the box.


----------



## style417

drlivingston said:


> ^^This. I see an average of two per week. However, shipping expenses would be prohibitive. And, as 32 mentioned, they are typically not very sturdy.


Even some of the ones I've seen in stores are rickety. I have some woodworking skills and will have to build myself a nice one at some point.


----------



## Monocle

sskim3 said:


> Has anyone come across a valet rack in good/excellent condition? At the right price, I would love to take if off your hands.  Thanks!


The antique malls in DFW are rife with them, most in good shape. $30-45. More if they are "super-elegant".

I owned one, but could not force myself to use it consistently)

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Titus_A

Nobleprofessor said:


> I find ins them at estate sales. I also see the ones that have a chair component so you can sit down. They usually aren't that expensive. As others mentioned shipping would be pricey. Not because of weight, but the size of the box.


My wife bought me one off Amazon for Christmas a few years ago. It can't have been that pricey. But it did come in the biggest box I've ever seen come in the mail. I should note that I use it daily: it's great for letting your jacket air before putting it in the closet.


----------



## shadoman

I keep hoping for one with the built-in trouser press.


----------



## Odradek

shadoman said:


> I keep hoping for one with the built-in trouser press.


Corby Trouser Press.

They're pretty easy to find over here in Britain.
Was offered one for £5 about 2 years ago and should have taken it.

Hardly have the room for one in my tiny house though.


----------



## Monocle

*The Orvis and Bill's Khakis chinos, as well as the Stanton and PRL flannels are claimed! Thank you!

Bump!*

Vintage Lacoste Acrylic plain vee tennis sweater with croc. It is exquisite. Clean and Uber soft. A very light hand, and done in what I'd characterize as lattice or lace stitch. Canary yellow. 
W22" L26" SL34/35" *$24.00 > $18.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5413_zps3815d491.jpg.html*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5415_zps1b2fad84.jpg.html

*SOLD *- Vintage J. Press charcoal tweed overcoat. Sized 42-43R (check measurements). Union tag and name sewn in pocket. 
Absolutely great! No detected flaws. Chain hanger. Hook vent. W24" L42" Sh19" SL26" *$120.00 / offer. > $100.00 / offer.*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5397_zps5188f6a7.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5399_zpsefe733ed.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5400_zps357376ff.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5401_zpsfb9aef59.jpg.html
:icon_study:


----------



## rdg

RE: Valet

I have only seen one in the last year at a thrift store. It was in a St. Vincent De Paul if IIRC. I bought it and use it to air out my sport coats and trousers before putting them back in the closet. It is decent but I wouldn't want to package it up and try to ship it.


----------



## sskim3

Drop in prices...

1. Brooks Brother | Tan | 100% camelhair | Made in USA | Sack cut | Two patch pockets | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $35 CONUS OBO* due to slight damages
Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 43 (across middle button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5








See following images for slight damages for jacket
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3880/...2f4acf15bf.jpg
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3837/...7d7a5d6159.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/...b82337dd3f.jpg

2. Brooks Brothers | Blue & gray glen plaid pattern | 100% Shetland wool | Made in USA | Sack cut | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $40 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 42 (across middle button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









3. Brooks Brother | Black & white checked pattern | 100% camelhair | Made in USA | Sack cut | 3/2 roll | 41r | *Asking $40 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 43 | Waist - 42 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5
Pic will be posted later...

4. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Brown checked tweed | 100% wool | Made in USA | 3 patch pockets | 3/2 roll | Subtle darts | 40r | *Asking $40 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 20 | Chest - 42 | Waist - 41 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5









5. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Madras Patterned | 100% Cotton | Made in Italy | Darted | Two buttons | 44r | *Asking $45 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 32.5 | Sleeve - 25 with 1.5 to let out









6. Paul Stuart | Blue windowpane | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 42r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 25









8. Paul Stuart | Blue Tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 40r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









9. Paul Stuart | Blue checked light tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | Horn Buttons | 43r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









10. Paul Stuart | Grey herringbone | 100% cashmere | Made in Canada | Darted | Two button | 43r | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 46 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24









10. Paul Stuart | Tan trenchcoat | Full Length | 40r | *Asking $100 CONUS OBO*
Chest - 50 | Length - 45 | Sleeve - 29


----------



## gamma68

PRICE DROP



gamma68 said:


> *TRAD STAPLE*
> 
> *3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*
> 
> Trads in good standing can never have too many blazers, especially the sought-after non-darted 3/2 hopsack weave. This one, made in the USA for Huntington, is half-lined and features patch pockets, traditional gold buttons (two on each sleeve) and a hook vent. It's in excellent condition with no holes, tears, stains or other visible flaws. It appears hardly worn--the chest pocket is still basted shut.
> 
> Tagged 40R, please refer to the acutual measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeve: 25" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
> 
> *Asking price is CLAIMED *which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*1937 J. Press Cashmere 3/2 sack! Orvis Half-Belt in Moleskin!*

As always, *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are very welcome!

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 1937 J. Press Cashmere 3/2 sack!*

This is EXCEPTIONALLY rare, and comes with a wonderful provenance!

This was custom made by J. Press for Watson Blair, Jr., and finished on July 25th, 1937. I know little of Blair Jr., but his parents were Chicago socialites, mentioned in gossip columns from the early two decades of the C20th. Watson Jr. was thus clearly no stranger to money, and also no stranger to good clothing; this is a lovely 3/2 sack, and although there is no fabric content it is clearly very, very luxurious and heavy cashmere. It's a beautiful, classic herringbone in tan and cream, with a single centre vent, full canvassing, and full lining. It has two button cuffs, with faux buttonholes--the mark of a Press custom item. This is also VINTAGE; it dates from when Press still had stores in Princeton, a located they closed in 1941/42 in response to the depletion of Princeton's undergraduate population owing to the war. The label notes the four locations of Press, and the interior label features the running goat of Press' early labels.

This really is a gorgeous jacket!

That's the good news. The bad news is that it's missing a cuff button, and has two small holes on the sleeve by the shoulder, as shown--this could readily be re-woven. The lining also needs repair or replacement as it is frayed and torn in the centre; I suggest replacement. (I suspect that this is now the original lining, or, if it is, it's undergone some repair in the past.) Given these issues, this is in Good condition only.

As such, *it's a bargain at just $25, or offer*. With some repair, this will be wearable history!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33 1/4




     

*2) LOVELY Orvis Half-Belt Shooting Jacket!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from very high quality moleskin in a lovely and subdued lichen grey-green, this beautiful, functional jacket has everything that you could want in a sporting jacket. Half-canvassed and fully lined, it has a fixed half-belt at the back covering the back darting that provides further shape and flexibility. It also features a yoke across the shoulders at the back. It has a three button front closure with subtle darts, and a fully functional throat latch. The main front pockets are flapped, and, as it standard on shooting jackets, are bellows pockets, allowing you to carry far more than the usual patch pockets. This has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also features an zippered interior security pocket. This jacket was made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a beautifully made, classic Fall jacket, and is an absolute steal at

*just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged a 42L, this measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/8





         ​


----------



## Reuben

Thanks to TweedyDon and NobleProfessor for attempting to help me with my black tie problem, ThatDudeOrion for providing an excellent staple and plan B, my tailor Eric for agreeing to work magic on short notice to make my old tux fit, and whatever strange twist of fate that causes one to graduate tailoring school in Jamaica, get additional training in London, then move to Athens.


----------



## Monocle

Some essential wools and shetlands and some very nice Pringles. All prices shipped US and territories. PM for international rates. 
You can peruse a few more profiles and pics by following the links to my bucket page.

Vintage navy blue English wool for Saks 5th Avenue - Saddle shoulders. Sturdy but soft. Tight collar. Nice.
Tagged Large - W23 L27 SL33/34 unrolled. *$26.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5507_zpsdd6c97e9.jpg.html

Vintage medium blue shetland for Frederick & Nelson. Saddle shoulder. Tight collar. One small hole at collar will need a fix, about the diameter of a pencil. It is clearly visible in pic. Otherwise a fantastic knockabout shetland in a superb blue color.
Tagged Large - W23 L26 SL35 unrolled *$22.00 
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5509_zps0e7cb160.jpg.html

SOLD* - Smith & Forester Irish wool cardigan. I am unsure of age, but the imprint is a product of Frederick Atkins NY, and the label looks 1980's or perhaps early 1990's. The wool is superb and the sweater is made very well. This cardigan is a very nice autumn mix of heathered charcoal with sienna, teal, sage, blue and red. 
Tagged XL W25 L27 SL35 unrolled. The drop to the top button is 11". *$25.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5503_zps427cd5f5.jpg.html

*Modern Bennetton sport pullover zip. Unbanded and uncuffed. The content is 80/20 wool and nylon. Made in Italy. In excellent condition. Super soft
Not tagged but most likely MEDIUM. W21 L27 SL34/35 *$24.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5510_zps727074f8.jpg.html

*Vintage Pringle for The Scotch House argyle wool gentleman's jumper. Unsized but most consistent with a Small. 
The collar is open and measures about 8" wide at most. The wool is on the thin dressy side like cashmere, but the feel is not quite that soft. Cream with navy blue, light blue, and aqua.A very nice Pringle.
W21 L22.5 SL30. *$25.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5504_zpsc7dd8e47.jpg.html

*SOLD* - Pringle Fair Isle Shetland - nice nice nice. Tight collar. Nicely constructed with the shoulder seams rolled to the back. Contrasting gray collar, band and cuffs. A beautiful sweater. 
Tagged UK 44
W23 L26.5 SL36 unrolled. *$35.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5481_zps9ce0f36f.jpg.html
:icon_study: 
*


----------



## WillBarrett

Beautiful sweaters, Monocle. Wow.


----------



## CMDC

The best part about the seasonal thrift shift is the appearance of sweaters like those. I can usually find tweeds (although not as many) year round, but sweaters are definitely missed during the hot months. Glad to see others are finding good ones too.


----------



## Duvel

Thrift sellers, please find me a good cricket/tennis sweater. Size Large (42), generally. Thanks.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Corduroy Pants*

Sold some more...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Polo Ralph Lauren Olive 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
PRL "Philip Pant"; 100% Cotton; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 32/30*
Waist: 33.5"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; Coin Pocket; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*J Crew Navy 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
100% Cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Solid Oxfords!*

Still trying to blow these out...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 > $15 each!*

***********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

***********************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

***********************************************
*Lands' End Pink OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Darker than the pale pinks you usually find.
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*$20 > $15 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Final Drops/Offers on Flannels and Cords*



Mississippi Mud said:


> *O'Connell's Cashmere Blend Flannels 35*
> 
> Measurements:
> Waist: 35
> Inseam: 30
> Outseam: 41.5
> 
> These were a splurge a few years back, and sadly, I've only had the opportunity to wear them twice before I lost weight. They're the most beautiful flannels I've had the opportunity to own: a mossy mix of green, tan, and brown. And lord, are they soft. They are what you expect from O'Connell's: split waistband, watch pocket, suspender buttons, on seam pockets. Cuffs are 1.75. You'd pay over $300 if you wanted to buy them new, but you be out of luck anyway because O'Connell's doesn't offer them anymore. The color is best represented in the picture above with the BB. $75/offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Older Brooks Check Flannels 35*
> 
> Measurements
> Waist: 35 (marked 34)
> Inseam: 30.5
> Outseam: 42
> 
> I picked these up here a few years back at a great price, and I'm going to pass that on. Made in Canada, very substantial, almost as soft as the O'Connell's above. They go with just about everything you'd wear in the fall and winter. Split waistband, off seam pockets, 1.5 inch cuffs. $35/offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRL Heavy Wide-Wale Cords 35x30 (tagged 34)*
> 
> I think these are the Preston model. Very soft hand and thick texture. Great condition. Wore these about five or six times. $27/offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bills M2 Pima Cotton Wide Wale Cords 35x32*
> 
> Tough to find corduroys made in the USA that are better than this. I wore these very few times before losing weight. If you have a Tiroler Loden or a mossy Harris Tweed in your stable, this color should be on your short list, as it's the perfect combination. Watch pocket. 1.6 cuffs. $40/offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices shipped CONUS, of course.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Thanks to TweedyDon and NobleProfessor for attempting to help me with my black tie problem, ThatDudeOrion for providing an excellent staple and plan B, my tailor Eric for agreeing to work magic on short notice to make my old tux fit, and whatever strange twist of fate that causes one to graduate tailoring school in Jamaica, get additional training in London, then move to Athens.


I'm glad it all worked out! I was glad to help. A friend in need . . .


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is the finest Harris Tweed I've seen in awhile, indistinguishable from new and perfect for fall. From Cohen out of Canada. Two button, darted, single vent. Tagged 40R, hand measurements are: armpit to armpit, 22 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. Simply fantastic. $35 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/051_zps8cefa058.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/053_zps43d47d92.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/054_zps93cb1b05.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/061_zpse9ccd50f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/060_zps35f88d41.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/059_zps6fb6c08e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/062_zpse25e83cd.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/058_zps713ce6db.jpg.html

A fantastic Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack. Flawless condition. No size tag, but equates to 43R. Hand measurements are: armpit to armpit, 22.75 inches; shoulder width, 18.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve lentth, 22.5 inches with another 2.5 inches possible. $40 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/148_zps0580d800.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/152_zps248200e0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/153_zpsee520e34.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/156_zps8184a701.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/158_zpsa62805c0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/160_zps16e399a6.jpg.html

A Pendleton tweed sport coat made in USA. Flawless condition. Two button, darted, single vent, fully lined. Tagged 46 L. Hand measurements are: armpit to armpit, 23.75 inches; shoulder width, 19.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32 inches; sleeve length, 25.75 with another 1.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/007_zpsc191c75c.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/026_zps4d838b3d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/011_zpsad3c09f7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/016_zps1c8be742.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/018_zps1f3d20b9.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/020_zps86823093.jpg.html

A Harris Tweed with patch pockets. One tiny flaw, pictured, that's invisible unless you're inches away. Hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22.5 inches; shoulder width, 18.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another two inches possible. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/069_zps8abd730f.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/072_zpsc44fda45.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/074_zps57aef440.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/075_zps64de616d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/078_zps1ee6171f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/084_zpseb92b74a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/083_zps33295fcd.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/082_zps7ccf213c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/088_zps0f735442.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/089_zpsccf7cfd4.jpg.html

This one by Hart Schaffner Marx is old and gorgeous. It's a three button--but not 3/2--sack with hook vent. Gorgeous condition. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 20.75 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 27.75 inches; sleeve length, 23.5 inches with another inch possible. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/181_zps9cd0d4ac.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/184_zpse37cf087.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/188_zps881e4b43.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/189_zps1935f57d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/195_zps914dffb8.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/196_zpsd76e583a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/197_zps6cdf7807.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/191_zpsea577927.jpg.html

Scarlet blazer by Pendleton. Flawless, as-new condition. Two button, darted and fully lined with patch pockets. Made in USA and tagged 48. It would be perfect for football weekends if you are an Alabama or Wisconsin fan, also great for holiday parties. Hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24.75 inches; shoulder width, 19.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length, 25.75 with another two inches possible. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/132_zps52d0bfb6.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/135_zps952f163d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/136_zps331b0bfe.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/138_zps1f045d46.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/139_zps771b42fb.jpg.html

I got this one from Tweedy Don but it no longer works for me like it should, and so I'm passing it on. It's from Mervin Levine on Fifth Avenue in New York. Two button and darted, with a ticket pocket. Zero flaws. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; shoulder width, 19.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 25.75 inches with another half inch possible. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/168_zpsd410db93.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/176_zps0af0bc1a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/179_zps71bb2eda.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/174_zps51b0c855.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/173_zpsc3d4195f.jpg.html

This Pendleton shirt has flaws, fully pictured, but I'm a sucker for shadow plaid, and this is a great example. Made in USA, size medium, 23.5 inches from armpit to armpit, 28.5 inches in length and sleeves are 24.25 inches. Holes on both cuffs, shown, and a discoloration on front, also shown. $12 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/028_zps5b9927fa.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/036_zpsc0531e94.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/035_zpsb4ee9c7f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/034_zps0f197ac7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/032_zpse5b3aed0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/030_zpsc27c1b06.jpg.html

If your significant other is tired of you always getting the packages, buy her this fine Harris Tweed jacket. It's flawless, and the colors in the tweed are extraordinary. Tagged 12, it measures 18.25 inches from armpit to armpit; length is 25.25 inches from bottom of collar, shoulder width is 15.15 inches and sleeve length is 24.25 inches, with another 1.5 inches possible. $20 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/041_zps8faccb04.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/042_zpsc8446c57.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/043_zps9aed93b1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/040_zps1e91108f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/045_zps2c5b389b.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/044_zps99c22613.jpg.html


----------



## drlivingston

One of you larger Alabama fans should snap up that Roll Tide-ready Pendleton!! :aportnoy:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> One of you larger Alabama fans should snap up that Roll Tide-ready Pendleton!! :aportnoy:


I'm not an Alabama or Wisconsin fan. Although, I suppose I'm "larger", but alas it is too small for me. If it was a 50, I would've have bought just because it's cool!


----------



## WillBarrett

The Pendleton is sweet. I'd proudly wear that to a late season football game or a basketball game. Really fantastic.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Not sure about where you live, but we just had our fourth day in a row of 100°+ temps - more tomorrow. So, I am inclined to list these again...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$12 each!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

THESE TIES ARE NOW BUY ONE GET ONE!

Free shipping in CONUS!

If buy one get one doesn't do it for you, make an offer!!



Nobleprofessor said:


> *You all may be tired of ties, but I have some for sale also. *
> 
> *FREE** CONUS SHIPPING, DISCOUNTS FOR MULTIPLES, *
> 
> *PLEASE FEEL **FREE** TO MAKE OFFERS
> 
> *IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION OR NEED MORE INFORMATION, PLEASE ASK!
> 
> *GROUP 1 *
> 
> *A. Bricks Robert Talbott Red Blue white 3.25 x 63 $11*
> *B. Smith & Logsdon Red Gold Stripe 3 x 57 $8 *
> *C. Haveners Robert Talbott 3 x 57 $11*
> *D. Gentry Brown Navy Silver duck Emblematic *
> *3 x 56 $10*
> 
> *GROUP 2 *
> 
> *A. Brooks Brothers Makers horizontal stripe 3.75 x 58 $12*
> *B. Brooks Brothers Makers navy silver stripe 3.75 x 58 $20*
> *C. Brooks Brothers Stain resistant Gold Blue 3.5 x 63 $15 *
> 
> *GROUP 3 ALL SOLD *
> 
> *A. Brooks Brothers Makers Dark Green silver 3 5/8 x  SOLD *
> *B. Brooks Brothers Makers Red Black stripe 3 7/8 x 59 sold*
> *C. Brooks Brothers Makers **Burgundy** gold 3 5/8 x 60 CLAIMED *
> *D. Brooks Brothers Pink and blue stripe 3.75 x 59 $13 sold *
> 
> *GROUP 4 *
> 
> *A. Rivetz of **Boston** YALE Emblem poly 3.5 X 58 $14 *
> *B. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 4 x 58 $12*
> *C. Woolf bros Countess Mara Duck emblem 4 X 56 $11*
> *D. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 3 7/8 x 56 $12*
> 
> *GROUP 5*
> *A. Paul Stuart paisley made in **England** 3 1/4 x 60 $13*
> *B. Polo MADE BY **HAND* *USA** 4 x 57 $12*
> *C. Brooks Brothers Makers Elephant Golf Clubs 3 7/8 x 59 $15*
> *D. No brand Made in **Italy** Asian riverboat emblem 3 7/8 x 57 $10*
> 
> *GROUP 6 *
> *A. Polo MADE BY **HAND** Red gold pin dot (has tag) 3 x 58 $17*
> *B. Polo MADE BY **HAND** Gold with paisley 3 1/8 x 58 $13*
> *C. Corporate Textiles airplane emblem poly silk  3.25 x 57 $8 *
> *D. Esquire barrister collection scales of justice 3.25 x 60
> 
> *


----------



## M Go Crimson

Bump

Found another pick up from this thread in my closet. Never wore it. This time from patelsd. *Available at the same $70 shipped he asked*



patelsd said:


> 4) NWOT Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets sewn shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. $70 shipped CONUS
> Actual measurements
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"


Still available



M Go Crimson said:


> Sorry for the delay, ended up having a very busy weekend. Everything listed, other than the Park Avenues, were purchased from AAAC members(Steve Smith, TweedyDon, and CMDC by way of bigwordprof), went from shipping boxes into garment bags, and were never worn. These all came ~1 year ago, shortly before I became enamored with Neopolitan tailoring. All prices included shipping within the CONUS and are at or below cost.
> 
> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. I'm bad at photography. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325 >> $285
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.25''; Pants 41W/39L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SCOTTISH REFERENDUM SPECIAL! Tartan Ties!*

*What could be cooler than acquiring a tartan tie on the day of the Scottish Referendum on Independence? Well, here's your chance!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
1. Country Classics. All wool; 3 5/8. Excellent condition. Claimed!

 

2.Bert Pulitzer. All wool. Minor mark on keeper; minor hole on reverse near tip, unseen when worn. (And hard to find anyway!) Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

 

3) GAP. All cotton. 3 7/8". Very Good condition. Claimed!

 

4) Polo by Ralph Lauren. All silk. Excellent condition. 3". $12

 

5) All wool tartan, made in Scotland. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! 3". Claimed!

  

6) All wool tartan, made in Scotland. A beautiful tie in excellent condition! 3". Just $14.


----------



## CMDC

Beautiful JPress Donegal Mist 3/2 sack tweed
Charcoal herringbone w/burgundy and blue striping

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +2

*SOLD*

Brooks Brothers patch madras Clark fit trousers
Flat front, no cuff
42 waist; 30 inseam

$32 conus


----------



## jogowill

*AE Park Aves, 10E

*

Excellent condition. Soles and heels show almost no wear. Two nearly invisible blemishes on right cap-toe. Click picture to see more.

$90 CONUS or best offer

P.S. I will put the laces back in before I ship!


----------



## Monocle

All of my sweaters above have been claimed. Thank you to all who purchased. Your items are in the post. Many may receive theirs before the week is out. All best.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Continuing to dwindle...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Bill's Khakis M3 Brown Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in USA w/imported fabric
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, Left w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25 > $22**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Something casual for your fall wardrobe...*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*




*Charles Tyrwhitt Tan/Purple Stripes*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Might have been washed a few times;
Still had the brass collar stays!
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 17"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*



*Robert Talbott Multi-stripe Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Spread Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; made in Poland
*TAGGED: 16x35*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 35.5"
*PRICE: $15*



*Ralph Lauren Salmon with Blue/White Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Philippines
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 34"
*PRICE: $15*



*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*



*Façonnable Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times; Light twill material
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in ??
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*



*Norman Shirt Makers Multi-Color Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; I usually don't offer blends, but this shirt is vintage!
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
65% poly/35% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*



*Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15*



*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*



*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*



*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*



*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*



*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*



*FIRE SALE: $15 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Back to school leather goods...*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*******************************************
*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

*LL Bean Black Classic Beef Roll Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    

*SIZE 9 D* Black; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in El Salvador

*VG+ Condition*; A little bit of creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. Just a brush and these shoes are ready to go.
You'll have a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes
for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $24*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $24*

*Buy Both Pairs and get a free pair of JAB Cedar Trees!!*

********************************************
*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 > $27*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*5) Polo by Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket with lapped seams.*

This is another very nice unstructured jacket! Made by Polo back when it was good, this is cut from almost a miniature herringbone wteed in classic Donegal-esque pepper and salt colouring. It has a lovely and casual 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle darts and so is not a sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It also has a centre lapped seam down the back. It features four button cuffs, and flapped patch pockets. This is a very unstructured jacket, and would be perfect for a causal office, or for the weekend! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 43L. Measurements:*

Chest; 24
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4





    

*7) GORGEOUS AND CLASSIC DONEGAL TWEED BY MAGEE!*

This is WONDERFUL--an absolutely classic Donegal tweed from Magee, the premier Irish makers of Donegal tweed jackets! Cut from a classic pepper and salt Donegal tweed, with flexks of dark red and forest green. This beautiful jacket is a contemporary two button model, with darting for shape. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has flapped pockets and three button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition, being worn sparingly, if at all. It comes complete with its original spare button in its original plastic case!

*Asking just $45--a steal for a classic Donegal tweed!

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulders: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4







   

*
8) Lovely Classic Herringbone Tweed with Patch Pockets!*

This is a lovely country herringbone tweed in a beautiful light lichen green! I very much like the more unusual yet subtle herringbones, and so I wish that this was in my size! Cut as a classic two button jacket with darts, this features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets at the front. It has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features lovely rich chestnut leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 lapel Cashmere and Wool Italian jacket.*

This is a lovely little gem! It's cut with a natural and insouciant 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle shapely darts, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring. The cloth is wonderful--a cashmere rich blend of 20/80 cashmere and wool with a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are likewise lovely; a lovely autumnal glen plaid in browns and tans with a sky blue overcheck. The jacket is unvented, as Flusser would desire, and was Made in Italy. It is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements. Tagged 40S.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





     

*13) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $23, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*14) GORGEOUS! DONEGAL MIST BY MAGEE!*

This is absolutely gorgeous!! Donegal Mist is the fabric that J. Press has chosen from its flagship tweeds, and with good reason; this is a gorgeous fabric that's a blend of 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% Donegal wool that's woven in Ireland by a weaver who signs his work on the label--in this case, the cloth was woven by T. Ward. Press also has their jackets made by Magee, the premier Irish tweedmakers--and this jacket was made by them also.

As well as having a lovely hand and drape this tweed is a beautiful autumnal jacket, being a versatile and classic herringbone in dark forest green and dark dark brown. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a two button front and subtle darting. It has twin vents, and was Made in ireland.

This jacket has two very minor flaws, both of which are inside the jacket and so will never be seen when worn; two minor weave faults in the cloth on the interior of the jacket near the shoulder, and on the inside of the vent near the hem; the former is shown. These were likely there from new, but even so this jacket is thus in very Good condition, and so is a steal at

*just $34, or offer.

Handtagged 40R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





    

*15) CLASSIC & BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed with elbow patches!*

This is lovely--an absolute Fall classic, the Harris Tweed in brown herringbone with elbow patches! This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition--even the elbow patches are unmarked, which indicates that this was worn sparingly if at all. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with Harris. It has a single centre vent, and was made in the USA. Apart from some minor spotting on the lapel INSIDE the interior pocket it's in absolutely excellent condition--this is tweed as it should be!

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



      

*16) Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Tweed with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is a lovely Fall jacket! Half-canvassed and fully lined this is a lovely glen plaid in muted greens and browns of a countryside Fall evening. It features the ever-desirable three patch pockets, with the two front pockets being unflapped for a lovely casual look. The jacket is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is perfect for Fall. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30





     

*17) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*18) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $35, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*19) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*23) Princeton University Store Glen Plaid 3/2 Tweed in Wool and ALPACA!*

The selling point for this jacket is fourfold: It's colourway, its patterning, its provenance, and the cloth that its cut from, which is a wonderful and luxurious blend of wool and alpaca!

This jacket is a lovely muted autumnal Glen Plaid in shades of forest greens with a lovely rich overcheck of burnished chestnut. The cloth is wonderful, being a 70/30 blend of wool and alpaca--not a combination that's common, but one that's lovely and luxuriously soft as well as hard wearing. The jacket was made in Canada for RL Chaps, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. This has a 3/2 lapel with a lovely roll, although it's not a sack having subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





      

*24) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*25) Beautifully Complex Harris Tweed!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed! The patterning is a classic herringbone in dark chestnut and dark slate grey; this is run through with classic vertical Harris stripes in dark red, forest green, and blue.... all of which is complemented by multiple flecks of cream, peat black, gorse yellow, berry red, and pumpkin orange, this is Harris at its heathery landscaped finest!

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has a single centre vent, and a full lining. It is half-canvassed. It features the classic leather-covered football buttons that are perfect for Harris. It was made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets! SOME NOW FREE!*

*27) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*29) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid jacket by Lauren CLAIMED!*

This is a lovely jacket! The patterning and colourway are terrific--a lovely dark moss green base with a forest green, bracken, and berry red overchecking, this really is beautiful! This jacket also features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a hacking-slanted breast pocket--which is still basted shut. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, as is that modern rarity, a two button sack. It has four button cuffs, complete with faux buttonholes, and desirable twin vents. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--it is likely unworn.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/4

    

*30) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*31) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*32) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*33) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*34) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $16, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*35) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*36) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



     

*37) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*38) CASHMERE & WOOL jacket, Made in Italy *

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere, this jacket has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape--as you'd expect for a jacket made in Italy. The patterning is exceptionally fine and complex--my pictures don't do it justice at all, but merely hint at the beauty of the cloth which can only be appreciated close up. The jacket is a three button front with a slight and elegant lapel roll at the top button; it also has subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2





     

*40) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*LIGHTER JACKETS--some FREE!!*

*42) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*44) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (45) AND (46) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*45) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*46) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*47) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*48) An Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid Jacket in gingham-style cloth.*

This is one of those lovely rare oddities that surface from time to time--an Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid! This jacket's anglophilia is evident in its fully functional pocket pocket and darting, and its Ivy credentials are represented in its lovely 3/2 lapel roll. This jacket is cut from a (frankly rather stiff) gingham-style cloth in blue and cream; there's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a wool/cotton blend.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition; the exterior lower pockets are all still basted shut, although it does have two small brown marks in the hem of the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*49) FREE Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is free!

Measurements:[/B]

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



    
  


*50) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*51) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## Nobleprofessor

TweedyDon, they must not even make 50L in your area!  

Doesn't anyone find big sizes like 50L? I find them sometimes.


----------



## CMDC

Beginning on Wednesday I will be out of town for about a week so I can ship out anything purchased through Monday. After that, shipments will need to wait until the following week.

Two great items tonight...

Absolutely fantastic JPress heavyweight khakis in British khaki. These are flannel lined throughout and are in NWOT condition. No sign of wear. Perfect condition. Flat front; no cuff.
Made in USA
Waist 42; Inseam 30 with 2.5 inches underneath.

$42 conus





Borrelli long sleeve button down linen sport shirt--white w/navy windowpane
Hand made in Italy

Neck 15.5; Sleeve 34

$36 conus


----------



## Trad-ish

A big thanks to TweedyDon. The ties I just received from him look brand new!


----------



## frosejr

Nobleprofessor said:


> TweedyDon, they must not even make 50L in your area!
> 
> Doesn't anyone find big sizes like 50L? I find them sometimes.


You want 50Ls? Come on, fight me.


----------



## jlbundy

I'd be interested in 50L as well...they are rare birds!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

*Price: $175 *I have a pair a of Cordovan Bostonian Crown Windsors in size 8 C/A to offer. When the shoes were sold to me I was told that they had never been worn outside. After closer inspection I don't think that they have ever been worn. They may have been tried on. I wore them once and sadly they just don't fit. My loss is your gain. *The price is $175*

*Pictures of soles were taken prior to me wearing them once. The bottoms are now a little scuffed.

*PLEASE DON"T MAKE ME PUT THEM ON EBAY!!! I will keep them on the exchange through the weekend.*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

frosejr said:


> You want 50Ls? Come on, fight me.


I don't want to fight anyone.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Knitwear!*

*KNITWEAR!
*

*I have a slew of beautiful sweaters and sweater vests to pass along today, just in time for Fall!*



*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*NB: 

CHEST* is measured armpit to armpit laid flat; 
* LENGTH *is measured from the bottom of the collar to the hem; 
*SLEEVE* is measured like a shirt, from the middle of the neck, along the shoulder, and then down the outer sleeve to the cuff; this is measured with the cuff turned back if that is how the sweater is designed to be worn.

1) Beautiful Alan Paine Argyle sweater. 1005 pure lambswool. Made in England by one of the premier English makers of knitwear. Excellent condition. Tagged 42. Chest: 22, Length: 27, Sleeve: 32. Asking just $25.



  

2) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere sweater by SImon Gray. This is wonderful--a gorgeous shade of masculine purple, and beautifully thick and luxurious, not like many of the cheaper cashmere that's available now. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 23, Length: 27 1/2, Sleeve 35 1/2. Asking just $26.





3) GORGEOUS and LUXURIOUS Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater. This is absolutely wonderful! Made in Great Britain, this lovely waffle-weave sweater is made from extremely fine and luxurious cashmere; it's gossamer light and exceptionally warm! It's a beautiful shade of light pumpkin orange. This is cashmere as it's meant to be. I'm always very conservative with grading cashmere of this quality, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at just $30, or offer. Tagged L. Chest: 24, Length: 26 1/2, Sleeve: 34 3/4.



 

NB: The close-up pictures show the colour better!



4) Made in Italy. VERY SMALL Benetton sweater. A beautiful light grey with flecks of colour, this was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 19, length: 18, sleeve: 30 1/2. Asking just $16.



   

5) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $15.



 

6) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $14. Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

7) Alan Paine of England dark navy sweater. This is lovely, and from one of the premier knitwear firms of England. Dark navy. Excellent condition. Made in England. 100% lambswool. Tagged 44. Chest: 23; Length: 25; Sleeve 33 1/4. Asking just $25.



  

8) J. Crew turtleneck. Lovely! In excellent condition. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Thick and heavy and warm. Classic grey. Tagged L. Chest: 22; Length, 25; Sleeve, 35 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

9) THE TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers sweater vest. Dating from the block white letters on black era, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest, 20 1/4; Length: 24 1/4. Asking just $24.



 

10) Brooks Brothers Golf Sweater. A lovely share of forest green! made in Australia. ALl cotton. Excellent condition. Chest: 22, Length: 26; Sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $22.



 

11) Banana Republic Luxury Winter Bend of wool, cashmere, and angora rabbit hair. This is a beautiful sweater vest! It's in excellent condition, and wonderfully soft. Size M. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 25 3/4. Asking just $16.



 

12) IVY CLASSIC! Charcoal grey shetland sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition. Chest: 20, Length: 22, Sleeve: 33. Asking just $24.



  

13) BEAUTIFUL Felldale of England sweater. This is lovely, and a classic for Fall. made in the Lake District of England, this is in excellent condition. Tagged 36/38. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 21; Sleeve: c. 27.



   

14) MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $16.



 

15) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $16, shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.



      

16) Woolrich FOXHUNT sweater. This is absolutely wonderful! Sure, it's made by Woolrich Woman, but there's nothing feminine about this, and so you could easily wear it too. It features a fox-hunting scene on the front, with the fleeing fox on one sleeve. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 22; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $25.



   

17) Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. This is lovely--the Brooks' version of the LL Bean Norwegian, at least in patterning. This is in excellent condition. Tagged S. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 23; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $25.



  

18) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $25. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last One! MADE IN THE USA LL Bean Field Jacket in Forest Green*

This is a beautiful example of this Fall staple! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this lovely jacket features Bean's signature front pocket set up--a deep lampchop handwarmer/carrying pocket, whose bottom serves as the flap over yet another deep patch pocket set below it. This is an exceptionally well-designed and functional combination of pockets. This also features a zippered patch breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. The collar and cuffs are green corduroy, and the cuffs feature storm cuffs for warmth. The jacket is fastened with heavy-duty buttons, all of which are marked with LL Bean's signature. The underarms are reinforced, as are the sleeves and the shoulders. The beautiful plaid button-in liner is the classic Primaloft version. This coat was MADE IN THE USA--and Bean has now offshored production, so these will become increasingly rare.

This coat is clearly worn, but it's still in excellent condition,having just been broken in.

*Asking just $40, boxed and shipped in the US.*

*Size L-Reg. Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2 (Recall, this is lined outerwear)
Sleeve: 24
Sleeve measured as a shirt: c. 35 3/4 with cuff down.
Shoulder: 23 (this leans into the sleeve)
Length: 31


----------



## MZWilson

Not a thrift, but some great shoes that just don't fit. Allen Edmonds MacNeil longwings in walnut. Sized 8.5d. The Allen Edmonds rep said to try this size as they supposedly run a bit wide. The left shoe fits me fine, but the right pinches just too much. Looking for $120 OBO shipped. Small stitching flaw on left toe. Will ship with original box. 









Can provide more photos if desired.


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> This is a beautiful example of this Fall staple! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this lovely jacket features Bean's signature front pocket set up--a deep lampchop handwarmer/carrying pocket, whose bottom serves as the flap over yet another deep patch pocket set below it. This is an exceptionally well-designed and functional combination of pockets. This also features a zippered patch breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. The collar and cuffs are green corduroy, and the cuffs feature storm cuffs for warmth. The jacket is fastened with heavy-duty buttons, all of which are marked with LL Bean's signature. The underarms are reinforced, as are the sleeves and the shoulders. The beautiful plaid button-in liner is the classic Primaloft version. This coat was MADE IN THE USA--and Bean has now offshored production, so these will become increasingly rare.
> 
> This coat is clearly worn, but it's still in excellent condition,having just been broken in.
> 
> *Asking just $40, boxed and shipped in the US.*
> 
> *Size L-Reg. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25 1/2 (Recall, this is lined outerwear)
> Sleeve: 24
> Sleeve measured as a shirt: c. 35 3/4 with cuff down.
> Shoulder: 23 (this leans into the sleeve)
> Length: 31


I own two of these - they're fantastic! Someone get this one...


----------



## Duvel

Indeed. If I did not already have his other one en route to my mailbox, I'd grab this one.



sbdivemaster said:


> I own two of these - they're fantastic! Someone get this one...


----------



## sbdivemaster

Duvel said:


> Indeed. If I did not already have his other one en route to my mailbox, I'd grab this one.


Actually, I have two shells (one red and one green) and one liner that I switch out. The field coat is archetypal LLB...


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Lovely Lambswool...*

*Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## brantley11

Anyone interested in Florsheim Imperials in Chestnut Alpine / Pebble Grain (near perfect) and Tan / Harvest Gold both size 10.5 D. They are from my personal collection and I just don't wear LWB anymore. Looking for $60. If there is interest I will post pictures.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Ties!*

*I have 20 beautiful Brooks Brothers ties available today, many of which are NWT, and all of which are in excellent condition. 
*
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE US ON EVERYTHING*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*GROUP A*

​
2) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. Made in USA; fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! $13

 

*
GROUP B*

​
2) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $13.

 

4) Brooks Brothers 346. Beautiful! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $13.

 

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS*

​
4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $12

 

5) Christopher Hayes regimental. Not pictured in main picture. 3 1/4". $9

 

*GROUP 3: MORE REGIMENTALS--Including some RARITIES!*

​
1. Vintage regimental. Missing keeper. 80/20 poly/silk. 3". $7.

 

5) Gant regimental. 3 5/8". $12

 

*GROUP 4: REGIMENTALS AND VINTAGE *

​
1) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $8.

 

2) Chipp. All silk; woven in England. Excellent except for some minor disbalance at the end of the blade. 4". $8.

 


*GROUP 5: Trad Classics!*

​
1) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

2) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $5. 3 1/2".

  

3) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $8.

 

4) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $13

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

6) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $9.

  

8) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $5.

  

*GROUP 6: MORE REGIMENTALS!*



3) ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $10.

 

*GROUP 7: VINTAGE AND CURRENT BROOKS BROTHERS--Some wool!*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers. 3 3/4". $10.

 

2) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $7.

 

3) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Some minor disbalance at the tip of the blade, hence just very Good condition, and so just $10.

  

*GROUP 8: EMBLEMATICS--including a GRAIL Langrock!*

​
1. Monmouth Park emblematic. ALl silk. 3 5/8. $10.

  

2. Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $10.

  

3) Ryder and Amies; I assume a Cambridge college. Polyester. 3 5/8". $9.

   

*GROUP 9: PATTERNS--INCLUDING GUCCI and FABERGE!*

​
1. Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10.

 

2. Aquascutum. A beautiful tie--this is No. 001 in the Aqua series. 3 3/4". $13

  

4. Faberge--yes, the egg people! An extremely luxurious tie, with one tiny thread bump, as shown. Hence this is in Very Good condition, and so just $12. 4".

  

5. Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful pattern! 3 1/2". $12.

 

*GROUP 10: LUXURY PATTERNS*

​
1. Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $14.

 

2. Piattelli. Made in Italy. A lovely tie from a very solid Italian maker! 3 3/8". $13.

 

3. Sartori. Made in Italy. A wonderfully thick and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $12.

 

4. Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $12.

 

5. Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $13.

 

*GROUP 11; EMBLEMATICS -- Chipp and more!*

​
1. Horse's Butt! Perfect for the lover of shell shoes!  No maker or fabric, but likely poly. 3 3/8". $12.

 

2. Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $10

  

3. Wm. Chelsea heraldic. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $6.

  

4. Chipp emblematic. 55/45 silk/poly. Woven in England. A rare Chipp tie, this one won't make you the target of a sexual harassment suit! $14

  

*GROUP 12: LUXURIOUS PATTERNS--GUCCI, VALENTINO, more!*

​
2. Polo--from back when it was good! 4". $10.

 

3. Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$14.

 

4. Gucci designed tie. Very Gucci. 4". $12.

  

5. Brooks Brothers Makers. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

  

*GROUP 13: EMBLEMATICS AND PATTERNS*

​
1. RARE! A beautiful trad. tie from Gorsart Clothes. Gorsart was a clothier to Wall Street executives who desired a personal level of service; it opened in 1921, and closed in 2000, blaming casual Fridays for its demise. This is a lovely heavy silk emblematic showing pheasants in flight. 3 1/8". $14.

  

2. Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $8.



3. Biplanes! Made for Tie Rack. All silk. 3 3/4". $10.

 

4. Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $10.

 

5. Bert Lawrence. Ducks in flight. Keeper off on one side; likely poly-silk. 3 1/8". $7.

  

*GROUP 14: PATTERNS!*

​
1. Brooks Brothers Makers paisley. A beautiful tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

2. Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $12.

 

3. Michaelson's of London. A beautiful, classic tie. 3 3/8". $12.

 

4. Stefano Milano. 3 3/4". $8.

 

5. Jim Thompson geometric. A lovely, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $10.

 

6. Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $10.

 

*GROUP 15: PATTERNS*

​
3. Vintage Rutgers tie. Good condition; some disbalance on blade. 2 7/8". $8.

 

4. Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

5. Vintage black uniform tie in cotton, wool, and rayon. 4" at end, but sharply angled along the blade as was typical. Very Good condition. $7.

 

6. BEAUTIFUL vintage tie! From Henry's Stores of Detroit. Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Not Trad, but beautiful!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Dating from when Armani was King, and all Armani products were of the very highest quality, this beautiful leather jacket is a wonderful exemplar of why Armani was so desirable before the diffusion lines took over.

It's difficult to know where to begin with this jacket, so let's start with the leather, which is beautifully, buttery soft--from the very first touch this is clearly a very expensive, luxurious jacket. The construction of the jacket reflects the leather quality--all of the seams are thickly double stitched, and beautifully placed and shaped to provide this jacket with the drape and elegance that Armani was known for. This jacket features two front pockets, and drawstings at both the waist and the neck; these are both intact and fully functional. The jacket fastens with both zipper and studs, all of which operate cleanly and smoothly. The jacket is lined in a wool blend (75% wool, 25% other fibre), which is soft and warm; the interior of the sleeves are quilted for ease of wear, and the shoulder area in quilted for extra warmth. The jacket has a single interior pocket. The colour of the jacket is hard to describe, but might be best construed as a dark mid grey. The cuffs are elasticated and buttoned; the elastication is still fully functional and has no loss of stretch. The jacket features ventilation grommets under the arms.

The jacket does have some minor scratches and nicks (on the shoulder and on one sleeves), but these are very minor. It also has some areas of fading on the front and on the sleeves, which present as blotches; these add, rather than detract, to the character of the jacket, and make this a wonderfully expensive jacket that you won't be afraid to wear! There is also a button missing from one cuff.

Owing to these imperfections, I would say that this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and, as such, I'm asking just* $60, boxed, shipped in CONUS OR OFFER*--a steal for a jacket of this quality and in this size!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (from seam); c. 36 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 22 3/4 (see sleeve measurement; this shoulder drapes)
Length: 27 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fall outerwear!*

I have several lovely pieces of Fall and Winter outerwear to pass on today, ranging from a Schott leather vest to a beautiful and tradly topcoat from Boyd's of Philadelphia!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) AWESOME Columbia GoreTex Camo. Hunting Jacket*

For the sporting Trad!

This is wonderful, and if it was anywhere near my size I'd keep it! This jacket is simply packed with features. First, it has two snap-shut, flapped bellows pockets at the bottom of the front; these are complemented by two zipped slash pockets on the chest, which are covered by flaps that fold down are are attached by velcro; the left hand flap also covered a D-ring for kings or calls, and two slots for cartridge shells; the right hand flap covers two slots for cartridge shells also. The front is both snap and zipper fastened. The sleeves have velcro storm cuffs. It includes a snap-on hood with a drawstring to keep the elements out. It includes a large interior game pocket, and a large, zippered map/wallet pocket. This is a wonderful, functional jacket!

It has a few minor scuffs from use, but nothing major. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35

Tagged an XXL, this measures:*

Chest: 28
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 31



              

*2) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*3) MA-1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $15, or offer.

Tagged a size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 



*4) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)



 

*6) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*7) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



     

*8) Hart, Schaffner, Marx Shadow Plaid Topcoat*

This is a lovely coat! Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly wool, and possibly gabardine, judging by the feel of it. It's certainly a lovely pattern and colourway, being a beautiful and versatile shadowplaid in dark warm browns and blacks. This appears to be fully canvassed, and was certainly Union Made in the USA. It is fully lined, and features two deep front pockets. It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement. It does have one small flaw, a small snag on the top right quarter near the shoulder, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, I'm asking just $15, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Harris Tweed two-button sport jacket in classic brown herringbone. Darted and in flawless condition, although it does need pressing. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21 inches; shoulder width, 17.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length, 26.5 inches with another 2.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/001_zpsda2bbd82.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/006_zps1f452670.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/005_zps1a188831.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/004_zps724b5a43.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/003_zpscc48c947.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/007_zpsb6f6d016.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/008_zps1ad83a2c.jpg.html

A Huntington Prince of Wales pattern 3/2 sack suit in excellent condition. Trousers are pleated, cuffed and equipped with braces buttons. Tagged 44R. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeves, 23 inches with another 2.5 inches possible; trouser waist, 38 inches; inseam, 27.5 inches. $35 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/104_zps48613098.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/107_zpsbeeab1e4.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/099_zpsd7800e79.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/101_zpseeb01b91.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/102_zpsd47bb3cd.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/108_zpse1ce7ab7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/106_zps9c691686.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/095_zpsf31f4fe5.jpg.html

A Huntington 3/2 sack suit, charcoal with stripes, from same donor as above, but altered differently. This one has flat front trousers with cuffs. One very small moth bite at cuff on inside of leg, fully pictured, that I would deem inconsequential. Seam also needs restitching for an inch or so on trousers that a tailor will do for free, likely, when the suit is altered. Tagged 44R, measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 26 inches with another 1.5 inches possible; trouser waist, 39 inches; inseam, 30.5 inches. $35 CONUS or take this one and the one above for just $55 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/012_zpsc6a22f16.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/014_zpsc8b8487b.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/013_zps8a4ea296.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/016_zpsdd6895c3.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/017_zps0b509fb9.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/015_zpsa6a9cb0c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/020_zpsa5ef68f6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/019_zpsffc418f0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/023_zps66e6ff76.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/024_zps35269ef1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/022_zpsf90ef05e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/026_zps7a6311ef.jpg.html

Brooks Brothers navy travel blazer, 3/2 sack with patch pockets, in flawless condition. Tagged 44L, measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32.75 inches; sleeve length, 26 inches with another 2.75 inches possible. $35 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/030_zpsc2b4b816.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/031_zpsf938b4c4.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/032_zps1b8d6e51.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/033_zps3123b419.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/034_zps63fc88e7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/035_zpsa6801e81.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/037_zps2cd34a00.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/038_zps66e96f7d.jpg.html

A Pendleton wool sweater, size large. Flawless--cannot be distinguished from new. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23.75 inches; length from collar to hem in back, 26.5 inches; shoulder width, 21.2 inches; sleeve length, 27.5 inches. $15 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/027_zps313e4dc1.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/028_zps50bc5c36.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/029_zps90efa357.jpg.html

A Sir Pendleton wool shirt, size medium long. No moth bites, rips, tears, stains or other imperfections. This shirt is perfect. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21.25 inches; length, 30 inches; sleeve length, 23 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches. $15 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/068_zpsb9f300d8.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/069_zpsfd5a64c5.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/073_zps8729acda.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/077_zps70cc2da5.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/074_zps9e6b97f4.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/075_zps8d07b006.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/076_zps448e2569.jpg.html

A woman's double-breasted charcoal tweed top coat with peak lapels and ticket pocket by Brooks Brothers. Gorgeous, flawless and made in USA. No size tag. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21.5 inches; shoulder width, 16.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 45.5 inches; sleeve length, 22.5 inches with another 2.75 inches possible. $28 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/112_zps8234ea02.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/113_zps1ca6a2e1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/110_zps69fe39dc.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/119_zpscb106c09.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/115_zpsea73b5ba.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/117_zpsa2dba19f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/122_zps0f1a1bbd.jpg.html

Old school Aristocrafts by Johnston Murphy, back when they made fantastic stuff. Fantastic condition, as shown by photos. 10.5 D/B. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/131_zpsc86827a4.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/134_zps06dbb900.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/132_zps58139864.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/133_zps7328069b.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/135_zpse3e1e7c5.jpg.html

Vintage Pendleton wool shirt. It's rare to find one this old with no moth holes or other damage whatsoever. Absolutely perfect. Tagged large, measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length, 30.75 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches. $15 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/128_zps7b5397eb.jpg.html

A Paul Stuart rain coat. Beautiful with a flaw, fully pictured--the repair does not affect the structural integrity of the garment. With throat latch and other details that make it really stand out from Burberry et al. It has a one-button front with belt that makes for an extremely cool vintage, but not dated, look. Made in England. No fabric content listed, but I am confident that this is cotton. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23.5 inches; sleeve length from center of neck, 33.75 inches; length, 45.5 inches. $35 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/219_zpsc35847fe.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/214_zps0df18449.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/215_zps076eeba5.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/229_zpsc2a172a0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/232_zps7c3f6722.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/223_zpsf09a7d73.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/221_zpsa9fda00b.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/217_zps331cf215.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/230_zpsf97ebaf7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/227_zpsaf782a68.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/225_zpsa503c8e9.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/226_zps81a60a3f.jpg.html

A Burberry suit. Charcoal with stripes, pleated and cuffed trousers. There is a snag/pull on one sleeve, fully pictured. Tagged 42L, measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22.5 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32.75 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches with another one inch possible; trouser waist, 37 inches; inseam, 32 inches. $25 CONUS.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/042_zps6ea8e3b1.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/053_zpse0a426e9.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/057_zps895b7883.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/055_zps7002cce6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/064_zps8297b0de.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/065_zps6a758945.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/059_zpsf188d994.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/060_zpsc86f32fe.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/045_zpsb6f7fa73.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/046_zpsf95002a4.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/92014/052_zps83d9d1e7.jpg.html


----------



## Monocle

*Some great color and texture. I will combine and discount for multiples.*

*Group 1 - Premium Silks*

a. Vintage Sulka 3 5/8" x 56" *CLAIMED*
b. Ben Silver 3 1/4" x 56" *$15.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5517_zps983b49fc.jpg.html

*Group 2 - Vintage Brooks Brothers Silks*

a. Traditional Argyle Sutherland 3 1/4" x 56" *CLAIMED*
b. Black Red Gold 3 1/4" x 57" *$10.00 
*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5519_zpse068589f.jpg.html

*Group 3 - Talbott Silks*

a. Talbott English Repp for Woolf Brothers 3" x 57" *$10.00*
b. Talbott Repp for McCoy Ballou 3" x 56" *$10.00
*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5518_zpsacd60582.jpg.html

*Group 4 - Brooks Young Mens Trad Silks

a. Youth BB Makers Traditional Argyle Sutherland 3 1/8" x 52" $10.00
b. Youth BB #5 Stripe Gold Navy 3 1/8" x 52" $10.00 (keeper needs stitch)
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5511_zpsd6c82693.jpg.html

**Group 5 Linens*

a. PRL Violet 100% Linen NWT 3 3/4" x 57" *$12.00*
b. Vintage Brooks Navy 3 1/4" x 55" *$10.00
*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5516_zpsee894d21.jpg.html

*Group 6 - Pendleton Wool Solids*

a. Navy 3" x 56" *$12.00*
b. Gold Khaki 3" x 56" *$12.00
*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5512_zps8d9f3b1a.jpg.html

*Group 7 - Rooster Wool/Mohair Knits *

a. Rooster for Allen's Gray 60/40 Wool & Mohair with straight small blade. 2 1/2" x 51" *$10.00*
b. Roosterknit 60/40 Wool & Mohair with straight small blade 2 1/2" x 52" *$10.00
*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5514_zps954540fa.jpg.html

*Group 8 - Scottish Wool Tartans*

a. Fraser Tartan 3 1/4" x 55 *$10.00*
b. Ingles Buchan Oliphant Tartan NWT 3 1/2" x 56" *$12.00*
c. Maxwell Tartan 3 1/8" x 55" *$10.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5515_zpse07f3d22.jpg.html

:icon_study:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

My loss is your gain.



oxford cloth button down said:


> *Price: $175 *I have a pair a of Cordovan Bostonian Crown Windsors in size 8 C/A to offer. When the shoes were sold to me I was told that they had never been worn outside. After closer inspection I don't think that they have ever been worn. They may have been tried on. I wore them once and sadly they just don't fit. My loss is your gain. *The price is $175*
> 
> *Pictures of soles were taken prior to me wearing them once. The bottoms are now a little scuffed.
> 
> *PLEASE DON"T MAKE ME PUT THEM ON EBAY!!! I will keep them on the exchange through the weekend.*


----------



## Monocle

*More shetland and some heavy wools and curiosities. *

1.*English* shetland in chestnut and green with argyle. Made in UK. Medium weight.
Unsized but consistent with a LARGE bordering XL 
W22" L26" SL34 unrolled. *$25.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5520_zps090685c9.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5521_zps1eeba5c3.jpg.html

2. Vossknit for William Schmidt Norwegian. Reindeer with 8-pointed star. %100 Virgin Wool.
There is one small stain at the left cuff, light brown in color, that looks like a small spot of coffee found it at some point.
Unsized but resembles XL W24" L26 SL34 *$40.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5522_zpse947fc88.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5524_zps0eb894cf.jpg.html

3. Penn's Landing Shawl Collar 85/15 Wool and Nylon knit. Nice teal color and flawless with single button. Sized LARGE
W22" L26" SL35" *$20.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5533_zpsa196a309.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5532_zps8614394c.jpg.html

4. Vintage Shetland knit for Joseph Benjamin and Ivey's Dept Store. Cool vert stripe. Heathered gray, charcoal and maroon with an aran style braid down each stripe.
Sized M W23" L26" SL35" *$35.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5528_zps1d95e847.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5563_zpsedf8591f.jpg.html

5. Older L.L. Bean Norwegian birdseye in navy. Heavy 80/20 wool and rayon. Sized LARGE
W23" L25" SL34" *$40.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5527_zpsecd33e6a.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5525_zps5bcabcec.jpg.html

6. *CLAIMED Bonner Irish in Raspberry pink. Beautiful sweater in an unusual color. Unsized but resembles XL.
W23" L28" SL34/35" *
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5529_zps12a88552.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5531_zps4d0f377b.jpg.html
:icon_study:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Six Fall Shirts!*

*I have six lovely Fall shirts to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*



*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Vintage Pringle shirt in 60% cotton, 40% wool. This fabric is, as far as I know, no longer made. This is a lovely shirt, slightly rumpled from storage, with built-in collar stays. It's in Very Good condition. Tagged M/39; Chest: 19 1/2, Sleeve: 30 3/4. Asking just $15.

   

2) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $12.

  

3) St Andrews Old Course Pro Shop Polo Shirt in thick cotton. This is seriously heavy, and ceryainly Fall appropriate. It was seriously expensive when new. It features the St Andrews logo, and Old Course buttons. This is in excellent condition. Tagged L, the chest measures 23". This is a shirt sleeve shirt. Asking just $22.

   

4) Viyella plaid shirt. This is lovely! 80% cotton, 20% wool. MADE IN THE USA. In Very Good condition. Tagged L; Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 33 3/4. Asking just $18.

   

5) Viyella shirt in lovely forest green. 80% cotton, 20% wool. In very Good condition. Tagged L. Chest 23 1/2, sleeve 33 1/2. Asking just $17.

   

6) A TRAD CLASSIC! LL Bean Chamois shirt in light sage. Made in the USA. Thick and heavy! Excellent condition. Tagged 16.5. Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 33 3/4. Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Enamelled Metal Buttons! Set of 12.*

These are beautiful! The pictures really give you all the information you need.... 6 large buttons and 6 small buttons, enamel on metal, showing mallards in flight. Very Good/Excellent condition. Perfect for a Fall blazer!

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in CONUS.*


----------



## gamma68

*Bills Khakis M2P wale cords*

Tan color
Pleated front, 1.5" cuffs
Tagged size 34
Measures 33" waist, 31.5" inseam
Excellent condition with little to no wear
*Asking $28, including shipping CONUS
*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*3/2 sack Harris Tweed herringbone jacket *

From a distance, this jacket looks like a typical gray herringbone tweed. But as you look more closely, a stunning array of colors emerges. This is a _really beautiful_ jacket representing the finest woven tweed available. And 3/2 sack Harris Tweeds are becoming increasingly harder to find.

Tailored by Van Boven of Ann Arbor/Detroit, a menswear instiution that continues in Ann Arbor just a stone's throw from the University of Michigan campus.

The jacket features three-button cuffs, single vent, three interior pockets and hefty wool. Partly lined. It is in excellent condition with one minor flaw: a 1.5" lining tear--an easy fix, or you could leave it. The tear actually reveals that this jacket is fully canvassed.

*Measurements*
Shoulders: 18.25"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39"
Sleeve: 25" (+2") 
Length (from bottom of collar): 31.75"

*Asking price $40 including shipping CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*BOWTIES*

Brooks Brothers Makers, adjustable, all silk, woven in England
Ends on each tie measure 3"
Excellent, gently used condition

*Asking $15 each, or both for $27, including shipping CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NECKTIES*

*Chipp, bearded collie*
100% silk, made in the USA
3.75" wide, excellent condition
*Asking $15 including shipping CONUS*

*Repp tie from Van Boven of Ann Arbor/Detroit*
No fabric tag, but 100% silk
4" wide, excellent condition
*CLAIMED
*

*STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
All silk, made in the USA
4" wide, very minor wear at one blade corner (gotta squint to see it)
*Asking $8 including shipping CONUS*

*
STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
65% silk, 35% polyester
Woven in England
4" wide, very good condition
*Asking $10 including shipping CONUS*

*
WOOL 'HARRIS TWEED' ROOSTER TIE FOR RALEIGHS, WASH.*
100% wool, this is a thick and robust tie
3-14/16" wide, some uneveness at the blade, common to wool ties
No holes or other flaws
*CLAIMED*

*RALPH LAUREN POLO WOOL TARTAN PLAID *
100% wool, made in the USA
3.5" wide, excellent condition with no holes
*Asking $10 including shipping CONUS*

*PENDLETON HOLIDAY PLAID*
100% wool, made in the USA
4" wide, excellent condition with no holes
*Asking $10 including shipping CONUS*


----------



## Monocle

Vintage canvas and fall hunting Americana. For those who may collect, or are interested and may want to add a vintage look to their outdoor activities this autumn. These.

1. Vintage LL Bean birding vest with pouch. 
W23 L24" *$25.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5548_zpsca467032.jpg.html

2. Vintage Saf-T-Bak (Altoona) light bird canvas with interior pouch accessed from sides. Sized Medium. Never used. 
W21" L29" SL32" *$26.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5541_zpsab9639d6.jpg.html

3. Vintage Schoellkopf (Dallas TX) Birding Jacket with interior (button-in) pouch accessed at sides. Tagged Medium
W23" L28" SL32" *$30.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5546_zps4ed5a448.jpg.html

4. Vintage Sears Field tested birding jacket with (metal trussed) pouch inside accessed at sides. Unsized but consistent with Medium.
W21" L31" SL32" *$45.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5538_zpse64dd2b4.jpg.html

5. Vintage Duxbak Aircel insulated hunting jacket. Drab with flapped button and zip-down back pouch. Interior straps. Cuffed sleeves. Large Talon zip.
W26 L31" SL34" *$55.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5535_zps00b0d73a.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5534_zpsdb937e6f.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5536_zps59abfab8.jpg.html

6. Modern 10X Long Shooting vest. Sized XL. Maroon. W25" L33" Perfect condition. *$20.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5551_zpsb3239594.jpg.html

7. Vintage canvas outdoor pants. Unbranded. Unsized. W30" (15.5) x 27" only inseam. Reinforced seat. Tapered fit. Tough and rugged. No room for alterations. Thus *$15.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5555_zps5bd13a54.jpg.html

8. Vintage Woolrich hunting woolies. If you want to go really retro and stuff the boots. These are toasty. They are completely quilt-lined. Exterior HD brace buttons. 
W32 (16.5) L30 to cuff L42" total outseam. CLEAN. *$40.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5552_zps1109cb22.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5554_zps27035f55.jpg.html

9. Vintage Woolrich Malone Pant. Gray charcoal with the red and green grids. For the brave old soul. Still New with Tags. HD suspender buttons. New Old Stock unhemmed. 
W40" Outseam (unhemmed) 46". *$60.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5558_zps2a8ba47a.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5561_zps9d1bb63e.jpg.html

:icon_study: Offers and Trades


----------



## Pentheos

^ Interesting pieces.


----------



## NoahNY

Loved the birding coats, but I could never get my Parakeet to stay in there!


----------



## tennesseean_87

Drops:

*Feragamo Shoes* Made in Italy, Size 12. Well worn, but still have life left in them.

Burgundy Moc Split Toe: _$60_



  

  

Orange PTD: _$45_



   



38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$35* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$18*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I'm interested.


brantley11 said:


> Anyone interested in Florsheim Imperials in Chestnut Alpine / Pebble Grain (near perfect) and Tan / Harvest Gold both size 10.5 D. They are from my personal collection and I just don't wear LWB anymore. Looking for $60. If there is interest I will post pictures.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^ 
Where is Monocle finding all this shooting garb in Texas?


----------



## Dmontez

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Where is Monocle finding all this shooting garb in Texas?


Have you never been to Texas?


----------



## Chevo

Ouch!


Dmontez said:


> Have you never been to Texas?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Brooks Brothers Green 3/2 sack Blazer - Tagged 38R

$30 shipped

MEASURED FLAT and UNSTRETCHED

Chest (under arm seam to under arm seam doubled) : 42 inches
Waist (side seam to side seam doubled): 38 inches
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 17 1/2 inches
Shoulder seam to cuff: 22 1/2 inches
Armpit to cuff: 15 inches
Back of neck to hem: 29 1/2 inches

Condition: Excellent preowned condition. No stains, holes, odors or loose seams.





Brooks Brothers Brookstweed Shetland jacket

Classic houndstooth pattern in wonderful colors
Two-button front, three-button cuffs
Fully-lined, two interior pockets
Single vent
Made in the USA from pure Scottish Shetland wool
No holes, snags or stains. There is a 1.5" tear in the lining--an easy and cheap fix.

Actual measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

Asking $30, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.







[/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> Have you never been to Texas?


Austin, but I've heard that doesn't count.


----------



## Dmontez

32rollandrock said:


> Austin, but I've heard that doesn't count.


I truly did not mean it as an insult, but most everything you see in monocles post is quite the norm except for the pants most men in Texas will stick with denim even on the coldest days and just wear long underwear.

Yeah Austin is a strange place. I believe now it looks more like San Francisco than anything else.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> I truly did not mean it as an insult, but most everything you see in monocles post is quite the norm except for the pants most men in Texas will stick with denim even on the coldest days and just wear long underwear.
> 
> Yeah Austin is a strange place. I believe now it looks more like San Francisco than anything else.


I liked Austin very much. Great record stores.


----------



## wwilson

32rollandrock said:


> I liked Austin very much. Great record stores.


I've heard that people are weird in Austin...


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> I've heard that people are weird in Austin...


Weird makes for good thrifting. I was going to hit Texas in a couple of months for a week of thrifting. No schedule... just to cover as much as possible.
(Of course, avoiding any AAAC member's home territory :thumbs-up


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> I liked Austin very much. Great record stores.


I spent about 2 months there in the summer of 1991. Rent free. 
Sailing on Lake Travis. Parties with the Butthole Surfers. Even Demolition Derbies at the Longhorn Speedway.
My only real experience of Texas.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Odradek said:


> I spent about 2 months there in the summer of 1991. Rent free.
> Sailing on Lake Travis. Parties with the Butthole Surfers. Even Demolition Derbies at the Longhorn Speedway.
> My only real experience of Texas.


My sources say that the most Texas thing about Austin is Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> Weird makes for good thrifting. I was going to hit Texas in a couple of months for a week of thrifting. No schedule... just to cover as much as possible.
> (Of course, avoiding any AAAC member's home territory :thumbs-up


If it's Dallas Fort Worth you are in, you will be in heaven. The Goodwills are great, and there are tons of thrifts everywhere. The caveat being that there are no good shoes to be had. I have been fortunate recently, but that is an exception rather than rule.


----------



## Monocle

Odradek said:


> I spent about 2 months there in the summer of 1991. Rent free.


Quite a number of Grizzled old gentlemen reside in Austin "rent-free" on the south side nowadays. :drunken_smilie:

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

My final bump before I put them on Ebay. Act quick!



oxford cloth button down said:


> *Price: $175 *I have a pair a of Cordovan Bostonian Crown Windsors in size 8 C/A to offer. When the shoes were sold to me I was told that they had never been worn outside. After closer inspection I don't think that they have ever been worn. They may have been tried on. I wore them once and sadly they just don't fit. My loss is your gain. *The price is $175*
> 
> *Pictures of soles were taken prior to me wearing them once. The bottoms are now a little scuffed.
> 
> *PLEASE DON"T MAKE ME PUT THEM ON EBAY!!! I will keep them on the exchange through the weekend.*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for some nice fall/winter items.



gamma68 said:


> *Bills Khakis M2P wale cords*
> 
> Tan color
> Pleated front, 1.5" cuffs
> Tagged size 34
> Measures 33" waist, 31.5" inseam
> Excellent condition with little to no wear
> *CLAIMED
> *
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *3/2 sack Harris Tweed herringbone jacket *
> 
> From a distance, this jacket looks like a typical gray herringbone tweed. But as you look more closely, a stunning array of colors emerges. This is a _really beautiful_ jacket representing the finest woven tweed available. And 3/2 sack Harris Tweeds are becoming increasingly harder to find.
> 
> Tailored by Van Boven of Ann Arbor/Detroit, a menswear instiution that continues in Ann Arbor just a stone's throw from the University of Michigan campus.
> 
> The jacket features three-button cuffs, single vent, three interior pockets and hefty wool. Partly lined. It is in excellent condition with one minor flaw: a 1.5" lining tear--an easy fix, or you could leave it. The tear actually reveals that this jacket is fully canvassed.
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulders: 18.25"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Sleeve: 25" (+2")
> Length (from bottom of collar): 31.75"
> 
> *Asking price $40 including shipping CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for remaining items.



gamma68 said:


> *BOWTIES*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers, adjustable, all silk, woven in England
> Ends on each tie measure 3"
> Excellent, gently used condition
> 
> *Asking $15 each including shipping CONUS*
> 
> *TOP BOW TIE (green) HAS BEEN CLAIMED*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *NECKTIES*
> 
> *Chipp, bearded collie*
> 100% silk, made in the USA
> 3.75" wide, excellent condition
> *Asking $15 including shipping CONUS*
> 
> *STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
> All silk, made in the USA
> 4" wide, very minor wear at one blade corner (gotta squint to see it)
> *Asking $8 including shipping CONUS*
> 
> *
> STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
> 65% silk, 35% polyester
> Woven in England
> 4" wide, very good condition
> *Asking $10 including shipping CONUS*
> 
> *RALPH LAUREN POLO WOOL TARTAN PLAID *
> 100% wool, made in the USA
> 3.5" wide, excellent condition with no holes
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *PENDLETON HOLIDAY PLAID*
> 100% wool, made in the USA
> 4" wide, excellent condition with no holes
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## M Go Crimson

Drops

This cotton blazer comes from patelsd and is in NWOT condition. *Available at the same $70 >> $55 >> $45 shipped *



patelsd said:


> 4) NWOT Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets sewn shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. $70 shipped CONUS
> Actual measurements
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"


Still available



M Go Crimson said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. I'm bad at photography. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325 >> $285 >> $255 >> $225
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.25''; Pants 41W/36L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## Monocle

Reduced.

CLAIMED Bills 5S32 5 pocket canvas pant. Sized 38 with a 30" inseam. In excellent condition.
Measured: W38" (19") Ins30" Out41.5" Rise11" Thigh13" Cuff9.5" *$28.00 > $20.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5320_zps3dde43cd.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5321_zpsf0f8c894.jpg.html

Cheshire Clothes Wool Flannels, in chocolate. Amazing trousers, lined to knee. These are a modern fit. Double reverse pleats. Side adjust. Looped button bar. Brace buttons. Single buttoned back pocket.
W35 (17.5)(+0) L30inseam (+2) L41.5outseam Rise12 Thigh13 Cuff9.25 (Follow bucket link to see additional pics) *$24.00 > $15.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5456_zps4ffae2a2.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5458_zps3454b316.jpg.html


----------



## Odradek

Monocle said:


> Quite a number of Grizzled old gentlemen reside in Austin "rent-free" on the south side nowadays. :drunken_smilie:


Happily I was staying with a friend in a very nice part of town, while her mother was an a very long vacation.


----------



## Clay J

Looking for 3-5 17.5 x 35 Shirts for work or weekend wear. I'm just wearing my BB non-irons too much and they are looking a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## housemartin

price drop!



housemartin said:


> *Price drop to $45 shipped anywhere in North America*
> _Here is a classic made in England Aquascutum raincoat. Gorgeous colour, no damage or stains, excellent condition.
> 
> Reposting this as previously I didn't know the size and after people me and told me to look in the . And lo and behold there is a size tag there.
> 
> *Measurements:*pit to pit 26.5 inch, pit to end sleeve 17", shoulder to bottom hem 41.5"
> 
> Size is 46R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75 + shipping from Canada (so $10 to Canada $20 or so to U.S. more to Europe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> edit: added a photo of the size tag which i just found


----------



## Monocle

If I may bump and drop the young men's BB Makers. Nice grab for the aspiring trad tween.

*$20.00 > $14.00 for the Pair*
a. Youth BB Makers Traditional Argyle Sutherland 3 1/8" x 52" 
b. Youth BB #5 Stripe Gold Navy 3 1/8" x 52" (keeper needs stitch)
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5511_zpsd6c82693.jpg.html


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I found this tuxedo a while back, it's from "Palm Beach", a brand I usually associate with junk, but it's much older than any other Palm Beach stuff I've seen and it appears to be better made and better preserved.
Vintage tuxedo in what to my eye looks like a very very dark, midnight blue, appears black except under daylight.
I believe it's fully canvased in a nice material with a hint of texture to it.
Shawl collar, oddly with subtly pleated trousers tagged a size 42
21.5" across the chest, 19" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back.
trousers are a 34" (17" measured across waist) with a 31" inseam and 2" in length to gain
asking $75 shipped or offer
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr

Bills m1, 40x32 w cuffs
British Khaki, in a lighter material than standard Bills
asking $30 shipped
by s, on Flickr

BB Madras Sack
I thrifted this years ago, one of my first great finds.
It's about a size too big for me, and I've been keeping it for when I grow into it, but I've since realized that's silly.
FWIW I'm a 38 and this fits more like a 40 to me
asking $50 shipped
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr

Stanley Blacker Madras 
Not a sack, missing a button
21" chest, 16.75" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 29" bottom of collar to hem down the back
I think it fits like a 38
asking $25 shipped
IMG_4238 by s, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/pnWjSn


__
https://flic.kr/p/poc2YU


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6JBZp

Polo Ralph Lauren unstructured cotton jacket
3/2, darted
tagged size 42 R
a recent jaket in great used condition
22" chest, 19.5" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 30.25" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $50 shipped/offer
by js, on Flickr

Polo Ralph Lauren Silk Jacket
From the "Ralph Lauren Signature" line of the mid to late 00s, I've heard it was between PRL and Purple Label, but I think it's about on par with modern Corneliani/Caruso PRL stuff.
3 Button, darted
all silk, kinda slubby
tagged size 44L
24.5" chest, 21.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $60/offer
IMG_3814 by jes, on Flickr
IMG_3815 by jos, on Flickr
IMG_3811 by js, on Flickr
Orvis Signature collection 85/15 silk/wool Tattersall shirt
Large, 23.5" across the chest
feels great, not overly silky
asking $20 shipped
by j, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/o96nVB


__
https://flic.kr/p/oqhCQc

Brooks Brothers Suspenders
made in England, recent pair in great condition
asking $15 shipped
by s, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/p6JBZp

Brooks Brothers Red and White Surcingle Belt
tagged size 34, 33.5" buckle to center hole
asking $15 shipped
by js, on Flickr

Switching seasons...

Vintage, no-name very heavy wool pants
Thrifted these in the spring, just got them out to get hemmed and realized there isn't enough inseam for me
very heavy, flat front, great condition, no moth holes, 32x32(+1" inseam to let out)
asking $25 shipped/offer
by j, on Flickr

Majer heavy wool Tweed pants
pleated front, side waist adjusters 36x30
asking $20 shipped or offer
by js, on Flickr
by j, on Flickr


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks.

$18 Lock & Co for BB Medium Bought this for myself and it does not quite work for me. This what I paid shipped to me so it is my low price on it. The cap is a nice, heavy tweed and is in good shape. One small hole in the band about 3mm long but that is it. 
https://postimg.org/image/c4zeu9dkj/

$30 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44, which the Lockie website equates to a medium. Beautiful condition. A tight weave and very soft.

$18 Christys of London Reversible Bucket Hat Large Tan, Green, Orange and Burgandy Tweed on one side and Olive Moleskin on the other. Clean all over.

https://postimg.org/image/tpslhd4vn/ https://postimg.org/image/rcf943fub/

$27 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD The same as above, except this is a pinpoint instead of an oxford. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/

$28 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5 + 2 if you lose the cuff
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$25 Shipped to CONUS J. Crew Tartan pants. 75/25 Wool Polyamide Blend. The material is flannel. Flat Front and cuffed. They are marked 34x32, but measure to a 34x29. No holes or stains.
Waist 34 +1.25
Inseam 29 +2 if you lose the cuff

$15 Flusser per SteinMart 100% Cotton Cardigan Vest Medium A perfectly serviceable piece. Sky blue in a lightweight cable. No holes or stains. Chest 22.5", Shoulder 17", Length 25.5"
https://postimg.org/image/dsg6pxxwz/

$18 Robert Bruce Fairisle Vest Large Made in USA. No holes or stains. 70/21/9 Wool Acrylic Polyester. Runs a touch small Chest 21", Shoulder 17", Length 26"
https://postimg.org/image/4ytvml0c3/

$18 Alan Flusser Shetland FairIsle Large Real Flusser and not the diffusion line. Clean with no holes. Chest 21", Shoulder 17.5 , Length 26"
https://postimg.org/image/up59id5gz/

$18 Turnbury Merino Vest NWT Small Standard department store issue merino vest. The color is a sage green. A good staple piece. Chest 19", Shoulder 16", Length 26"
https://postimg.org/image/qrhzsyinn/


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I want to pass on a couple things I've gotten over the last few months that don't fit as well as I would like them too. As with the leather jacket I posted before, I'm not really looking for cash, I mainly want to trade for tradly stuff. (cotton or wool long ties, silk bow ties, OCBD's in solids or uni stripes, LWB's in tan/brown calf, PTB's in shell or tan/brown calf, loafers in shell, suits, flannel trousers, etc.)

9.5-10.5D, 42-44R, 16.5-17.5x34/35, 36 waist x anything longer than 28 inseam

This jacket was given to me when new by a friend, albeit in a size I could never wear, but wish I could, so it is in essentially NWOT condition
Made in USA
tagged size XL
A2 style 
dark brown very soft and supple genuine leather, also pretty heavy
fully lined
embroidered ww2 style nose art 
p2p 27"
waist tapers to 19" but expands with elastic
BOC 29"
sleeve from pit to cuff is 19", for whatever reason I blanked on measuring shoulder to cuff, but can easily provide that if someone wants it.
$50 shipped conus

























Up first is a J. Crew shirt
thin blue stripes, tagged L tailored fit
17 neck x 35.5
23 p2p
19 shoulders
27 sleeve
31 boc
$15 shipped conus









next is 2 matching LLB seersucker shirts in red and green
18 neck x 36.25
21.5 shoulder
25 sleeve
27 p2p
32 boc
$15 each or $25 for the pair shipped conus









saving the best for last

O'Connell's Harris Tweed SC
3/2 sack
broken bone weave of varying shades of blue and gray
excellent used condition, no moth damage, no tears in lining, etc.

20 p2p
18 shoulders
25 (+2")sleeve
30 boc
for this one I'd like to trade for some used shell PTB's / loafers or nice tan/brown calf LWB's
$80 shipped conus


































PM me with offers, all prices are OBO, and trades welcome.


----------



## MZWilson

Up for sale are a very nice pair of burgundy Alden for BB tassel loafers in shell cordovan sized 10.5C. These are in good used condition with the only major defect being a nick out of the sole on the Right shoe that I've tried to show in the photos. These loafers will probably be in need of a resole in the near future. I've tried by best to show condition and am willing to provide more photos if necessary. Looking to get *$125 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming today!*

*COMING LATER TODAY!

TWEEDS, BLAZERS, PURE CASHMERE JACKETS, VINTAGE AND CURRENT 3/2 SACKS, AND MORE

Including a GRAIL Vintage Tapestry Tweed--these are no longer made!

**And this is less than half of what's on its way...!**
*


*UPDATE: All measuring and photographing is now complete (I started at 8am!), and listings will commence shortly!*​


----------



## Duvel

Lovely, Tweedy Don! Any Shetland sweaters on the way?


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! GRAIL! GRAIL! Vintage RARE TAPESTRY TWEED bespoke 3/2 sack from Haas Tailoring of Baltimore--Tailors to several Presidents!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely *stunning*--a genuine Tapestry Tweed from Haas Tailoring of Baltimore, tailors to Bill Clinton and George Bush, among others.

Where to begin with this beauty? First, the tweed, which is gorgeous. This is a genuine Tapestry Tweed, easily the rarest and most striking of tweeds, and, I believe, one that is no longer made, or else only produced by special request at (I suspect) significant expense. I have only seen four tapestries in person (one Hilton, one Chipp, one custom-made Brooks, and this), all vintage--and this is easily the best by far. The complex beauty of this tweed is difficult to describe, and so I'll let the pictures do the work here.

In addition to being a tapestry tweed this was made by Haas tailoring. Haas was family-owned until it was sold in 1999 in an attempt to keep the then 172-yr old firm afloat, and was renowned for its focus on the very highest quality bespoke tailoring; even in the 1990s OTR business was only 5% of its production, the rest was MTM and bespoke. Haas was the tailor to George Bush Sr. Bill Clinton, Colin Powell, Norman Schwarzkopf--and many, many media personalities and sports stars. Its tailoring was impeccable; hand sewn buttonholes and handmade pockets, with all jackets and suits featuring handwork throughout. All of its clothing--including this jacket--was made in Baltimore.

This jacket is a clear example of the quality of Haas tailoring. Fill canvassed and fully lined, it features handwork thoughout--this is clearly a custom-made piece, even if you know nothing about tailoring. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll. It has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This does have a small tear in the lining in the shoulder, as shown, and, like all vintage pieces it could benefit from a dry clean and a press. As such, this is in Very Good condition. (The rare tapestry tweed has no flaws.) Tapestry tweeds--if you can even find one--are extraordinarily expensive whether used or new, and so this is a steal at just

*$95 or offer, boxed and shipped in the US. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length (Bottom of Collar): 30







    ​


----------



## orange fury

TweedyDon, on the tapestry tweed you just posted, do you measure the length from the bottom of the collar?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Group 1 for today!*

*I have over 20 wonderful blazers and tweeds available today--including a gorgeous and luxurious pure cashmere vintage jacket that utterly 1960s, some other vintage 3/2 sacks, a beautiful double-breasted blazer from Norman Hilton, an exquisite Anglophile windowpane tweed from Korn of France, 3/2 sacks from The English Shop of Princeton, a Donegal Mist from Magee of Ireland, some lovely Italian tweeds--and more! Sizes range from c. 36 to c.50, so there's something for everyone here!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE UNITED STATES*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) GORGEOUS Belvest Blazer! c. 42R. Hand-tailored in Italy.*

This is beautiful! hand-tailored in Italy, this lovely blazer displays careful Italian handwork throughout, from the pick-stitching on the lapels to the exquisite handwork on the pockets. This is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a Continental three button front, and four button cuffs; it also features subtle darting for the correct Italian silhouette. The lining features Belvest's logo throughout, and this was expressly hand-tailored for Damiani's of Miami, specialists in the best of Italian menswear. This jacket was tailored from Super 150s wool, and has a wonderful hand and a beautiful drape. It features a dual vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the United States. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

Tagged US 42R, this measures:
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2







       

*1) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS! CLAIMED!*

This is something of a rarity--a classic 3/2 navy blazer from Brooks with three patch pockets (including the rare patch breast pocket) in a large size! This classic blazer is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic "dead sheep" BB buttons. It is cut as a 3/2 sack, has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs.

I thought that this was all wool until I checked the interior label--this is actually a "Brooks Blend" blazer, in 60/40 wool and polyester. But you really couldn't tell this, although this would be excellent for travel. It does need to be re-pressed--at the moment it leans towards being a 3/1!--and so it'sin Very Good condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*CLAIMED!

Tagged 50R. Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/4



        

*2) Classic Two-Button Navy Blazer from Burberry CLAIMED!
*
This is a classic, basic navy blazer from Burberry! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, is darted, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*3) LOVELY Donegal-esque tweed in lichen green with flecking throughout!*

This is a lovely, lovely jacket! Cut from a Donegalesque tweed in a lovely and subtle lichen green, this is flecked throughout with berry red, loden green, forest green, gorse yellow, cream, peat black, sky blue, Royal blue, and pumpkin orange--this is a tweed that's perfect for Fall and early Spring! Made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button front model, with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons in a lovely shade of mapelwood, perfect for the colourway of this tweed. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



 

  

*4) GORGEOUS The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

This is absolutely beautiful! The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Four Ivy League clothiers of Princeton, and was one of the leaders in TNSIL style during its Golden Age. It closed its doors for the last time in the 1990s. But there are still many examples of its classic wares available--such as this wonderful glen plaid 3/2 sack tweed!

At first sight, this appears to be a classic black and white glen plaid, but closer isnpection reveals a very subtle, single-thread overchecking of burnt umber and sky blue, as well as subtle colour flecking throughout. The lapel roll is wonderfully elegant, and this jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It is, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Group 2!*

*5) BEAUTIFUL Double-Breasted Blazer by Normal Hilton! CLAIMED!*

This is a great example of the Ivy classic, the double-breasted blazer! made by Normal Hilton, the sole remaining Princeton clothiers from the Big Four of the TNSIL heyday, this beautiful blazer features peak lapels and a 6/1 button configuration. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single vent, and features four button cuffs. All of the buttons are original, and feature the Weathervane Sheep of Hilton. It does has a small wrinkle on the left lapel, but otherwise this is in excellent condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Tagged 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



     

*6) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*7) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*8) MADE IN ITALY Houndstooth jacket*

This is a lovely jacket in the classic houndstooth of black and cream. Made in Italy, this is a contemporary two button model with darting. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the two front exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged EU50R, US40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29




     

*9) Hildreth and Herricks Larger Tweed!*

This is lovely tweed for the larger Trad! Made for Hildreth & Herricks, this is cut from lighter mid-weight tweed in a classic greenish-brown herringbone, with a subtle overcheck of chestnut (vertically) and mustard (running horizontally). This is a contemporary two button model with darting; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 50Ex.Long, this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 35



       

*10) Lauren Chocolate Cord with Paisley lining*

This is a great cord jacket--I'm certain it's unworn! Cut from a lovely milk chocolate cotton corduroy, this is a two button model with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still basted shut. And the lining is lovely! Imported--just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (_ 1 1/2)
SHoulder: 21
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 3!*

*11) Wonderfully Stalwart Harris Tweed with suede elbow patches!*

This is a lovely classic Harris Tweed in grey and brown herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in chestnut running throughout. This jacket features suede elbow patches, and classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has a two button closure and subtle darts. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28





      

*12) Brooks Brothers MADE IN ITALY Brown Herringbone in lambswool.*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from very soft lambswool in a classic dark brown and black herringbone pattern, this was Made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 43L, BUT IS SMALLER, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 197/8
Length: 32 1/2





     

*13) MADE IN ITALY herringbone tweed with striking overcheck!
*
The patterning and colouring of this jacket are simply wonderful! This is a classic cream and grey herringbone, but with a striking overchecking in burnt range and Royal blue, with flecking of green and yellow throughout. My pictures really don't do this justice, but do see the close-up! This is a contemporary two button front model with darts and a single centre vent. It appears half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. Note that this is a wool blend, although this was not apparent at all until I saw the interior label. This lovely jacket was Made in Italy, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4





     

*14) STUNNING 3/2 sack in camelhair from The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is absolutely wonderful--my pictures really do NOT do this jacket justice at all! This is from The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothing retailers in Princeton during The Golden Age of TNSIL style. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair, in a lovely honey tone of camel. This is also that rarity--a camelhair jacket in absolutely wonderful condition; this was clearly either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. It is a classic 3/2 sack, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons appear to be natural horn. It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is a steal at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



    

*15) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles all bundled up in a great 1960's piece! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets--so beloved of the 1960s'--and twin vents, showing the English influence on later 1960s fashion. There's no country of origin, but this is clearly an American jacket. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*Group 4*

*16) VINTAGE Pre-1962 CLASSIC 3/2 sack with NARROW LAPELS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! This jacket dates from between 1949 and 1962, given the interior Union label; judging by the Wallach's label inside this dates from the latter part of the 1950s. Where to start? First, the cut; this is a classic 1950s tweed, with a high roll 3/2 lapel and a sack cut, with beautifully narrow lapels--the sort that the current imitators try so hard to get right and so rarely do. This has three button cuffs and a single HOOK vent. This is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a very natural shoulder.

The colourway is also wonderfully mid-century, being the drab, conservative earthtones that are hardly ever seen anymore. And it's a houndstooth, the pattern beloved of the original 1950s-era hipsters..... It was sold by Wallach's, a store that later morphed into a respectable purveyor of tradly items to the New York suburbanites--precisely the sort of people who commuted in Mad Men! Alas, its continued respectability led to its doom... Wallach's has long gone.

This jacket has no flaws, but it could use a dry clean--and since I'm always conservative in vintage pieces, this is in Very Good condition.

This would cost a fortune on Etsy or on one of the "specialist" online retailers of original TNSIL clothing, but I'm

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2





   

*17) FANTASTIC VINTAGE PURE CASHMERE JACKET! UTTERLY 1960s!*

This jacket is simply AWESOME! First, this is a a real CASHMERE jacket, dating from a time when cashmere was CASHMERE--thick, soft, and wonderfully luxurious, not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays. And this jacket has lost none of its softness--this was clearly worn very, very sparingly! Second, the cut--this is an utterly 1960's jacket! It has beautifully narrow lapels with a classic 1960s shaping, a SINGLE button closure, and jetted pockets--this jacket was the epitome of expensive cool c. 1966. It also has single button cuffs--both intact! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style--and completely appropriate for a cashmere jacket of this quality. The colourway is also very 1960s--a complex weave of black and chestnut.

This is an awesome jacket!

It was sold by Arnold Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

This jacket is in very Good/Excellent condition; its only flaw is a small fray in the shoulder lining, as shown.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 3/4



        

*18) BEAUTIFUL Donegal Mist Jacket by Magee! Made in Ireland. For the LARGER Trad!*

Donegal Mist is absolutely wonderful fabric--it's no surprise it was the fabric chosen by J. Press for its signature tweeds. It's a blend of 60% Donegal wool, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere. It's handwoven using traditional methods in Ireland, and each Mist jacket carries the signature of the individual weaver who wove the fabric the jacket is made of--in this case, R. Sweeney.

While Donegal Mist is the top of the line fabric in Ireland, Magee are the top clothiers, making standout tweed jackets from Donegal tweed and Mist. This jacket was made by magee for clothiers in Co. Clare, Ireland--and so it has the perfect provenance!

This is a lovely, classic grey and cream herringbone Mist. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in magee's signature lining. It is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It is in excellent condition, except that it is missing one cuff button--easily fixed, or else ignored.

*This is just $50, or offer.

Tagged 50R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tilly Winter hat--from 32rollandrock*

This is a very nice tweed hat, which features fold-down warmers at both the front and the back. This hat is guaranteed not to wear out! It was made in Canada. Size 7 7/8. Excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in the US.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fall Leather Jackets!*

*I have several lovely leather jackets to pass on today, as well as a Schott leather vest, all of which are perfect for Fall!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Timberland Leather Jacket*

Made from waterproof cowhide, this is a seriously rugged jacket! It features knit cuffs and knit hem for warmth, two slash handwarmer pockets in front which close by means of Timberland-branded press studs. It includes perforated grommets under the arms for moisture control. The front zipper moves beautifully fluidly. It is lined in cotton, and the sleeves are lined in nylon for ease of getting on and off. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $55.

Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 (this is larger than it should be owing to the cut of the jacket and the extra leather under the arms; this would best fit c.44.)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (from shoulder) /37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 1/2 (cut so that the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 1/2



       

*2) CLASSIC LL Bean "Flying Tigers" Jacket*

This is one of THE Trad classic leather jackets! Cut from formidably rugged yet very soft goatskin, this beautiful jacket has front patch and flap pockets with press-stud closures, and knit cuffs and hem. The collar can be press-studded down to keep it in place. The front pockets also have side-entry handwarmer pockets. The shoulders feature epaulettes, and underarm grommets for moisture control. This has a quilted lining for warmth. This is an iconic Trad leather jacket! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer.

Tagged M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder), 37 (like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 25 1/2



       

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Crew Highwayman Jacket CLAIMED!*

This is lovely! Cut from a beautifully buttery soft leather, this jacket is J. Crew's version of Aero's legendary Highwayman. It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the sides, and two back side adjusters for a slim and neat silhouette. The cuffs are buttoned, and the buttons function perfectly with no wear to the buttonholes. This has a quilted lining for warmth. It does have two large blotches on the front, as shown, and so this is in Good/Very Good condition. As such, it is just

*$40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.*

*Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest; 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (from shoulder) 37 (like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/4 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 24 1/4




      

*4) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)


----------



## TweedyDon

*An American Fall classic! Made in the USA Woolrich Shirt-Jacket*

Cut from beautifully rugged wool and Made in the USA when so much isn't, this is a lovely, classic Fall staple. The collar and cuffs are lined in soft green corduroy for comfort. There's no wear to any of the buttonholes. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*CLAIMED!

Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 34 (measured as a shirt!)
Shoulder: 20 3/4 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length (BOC): 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*For the Sporting Trad!*

*I have two wonderful and functional hunting jackets to pass on today! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Wall's "Blizzard Pruf" Hunting Jacket in bright orange!*

*Classic Americana!*

This is simply awesome! Lightweight and yet very, very warm, this was Made in the USA by Wall's. It features a quilted interior, two patch and flapped pockets in the front, secured by press-studs, and two deep chest-level handwarmer pockets, perfect for when you're waiting in the hide. It has knit cuffs, and a loop on the back for your licence. This is a wonderful and functional hunting jacket!

It has a few scuffs at the hem and cuffs from use, and so is in Very Good condition. I must confess that I have quite a fondness for these older hunting items!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (or 35 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 31 1/2



     

*2) AWESOME Columbia GoreTex Camo. Hunting Jacket*

This is wonderful, and if it was anywhere near my size I'd keep it! This jacket is simply packed with features. First, it has two snap-shut, flapped bellows pockets at the bottom of the front; these are complemented by two zipped slash pockets on the chest, which are covered by flaps that fold down are are attached by velcro; the left hand flap also covered a D-ring for kings or calls, and two slots for cartridge shells; the right hand flap covers two slots for cartridge shells also. The front is both snap and zipper fastened. The sleeves have velcro storm cuffs. It includes a snap-on hood with a drawstring to keep the elements out. It includes a large interior game pocket, and a large, zippered map/wallet pocket. This is a wonderful, functional jacket!

It has a few minor scuffs from use, but nothing major. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35

Tagged an XXL, this measures:*

Chest: 28
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 31


----------



## LeeLo

*Allen Edmonds Grayson Tassel Loafers 8.5 D

*$50 shipped CONUS

Message me for details


----------



## TweedyDon

*Previously Listed Jackets Group A*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Polo by Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket with lapped seams.*

This is another very nice unstructured jacket! Made by Polo back when it was good, this is cut from almost a miniature herringbone tweed in classic Donegal-esque pepper and salt colouring. It has a lovely and casual 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle darts and so is not a sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It also has a centre lapped seam down the back. It features four button cuffs, and flapped patch pockets. This is a very unstructured jacket, and would be perfect for a causal office, or for the weekend! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 43L. Measurements:*

Chest; 24
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4





    

*2) GORGEOUS AND CLASSIC DONEGAL TWEED BY MAGEE!*

This is WONDERFUL--an absolutely classic Donegal tweed from Magee, the premier Irish makers of Donegal tweed jackets! Cut from a classic pepper and salt Donegal tweed, with flexks of dark red and forest green. This beautiful jacket is a contemporary two button model, with darting for shape. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has flapped pockets and three button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition, being worn sparingly, if at all. It comes complete with its original spare button in its original plastic case!

*Asking just $40--a steal for a classic Donegal tweed!

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulders: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4







   

*
3) Lovely Classic Herringbone Tweed with Patch Pockets!*

This is a lovely country herringbone tweed in a beautiful light lichen green! I very much like the more unusual yet subtle herringbones, and so I wish that this was in my size! Cut as a classic two button jacket with darts, this features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets at the front. It has a single centre vent, is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It also features lovely rich chestnut leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





    

*4) CLAIMED! 
*
*5) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*6) GORGEOUS! DONEGAL MIST BY MAGEE!*

This is absolutely gorgeous!! Donegal Mist is the fabric that J. Press has chosen from its flagship tweeds, and with good reason; this is a gorgeous fabric that's a blend of 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair, and 60% Donegal wool that's woven in Ireland by a weaver who signs his work on the label--in this case, the cloth was woven by T. Ward. Press also has their jackets made by Magee, the premier Irish tweedmakers--and this jacket was made by them also.

As well as having a lovely hand and drape this tweed is a beautiful autumnal jacket, being a versatile and classic herringbone in dark forest green and dark dark brown. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a two button front and subtle darting. It has twin vents, and was Made in ireland.

This jacket has two very minor flaws, both of which are inside the jacket and so will never be seen when worn; two minor weave faults in the cloth on the interior of the jacket near the shoulder, and on the inside of the vent near the hem; the former is shown. These were likely there from new, but even so this jacket is thus in very Good condition, and so is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Handtagged 40R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4






   

*7) CLASSIC & BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed with elbow patches!*

This is lovely--an absolute Fall classic, the Harris Tweed in brown herringbone with elbow patches! This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition--even the elbow patches are unmarked, which indicates that this was worn sparingly if at all. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with Harris. It has a single centre vent, and was made in the USA. Apart from some minor spotting on the lapel INSIDE the interior pocket it's in absolutely excellent condition--this is tweed as it should be!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



      

*8) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*9) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $30, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*10) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*11) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this isno exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*12) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*13) Beautiful brown herringbone Harris tweed.*

This is lovely! A classic light brown herringbone Harris Tweed with the classic Harris Tweed vertical striping in light Spring green and sky blue, this lovely jacket is a current two button front model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small snag hole on one sleeve, as shown. Because of this, this jacket is

*just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



      

*14) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*15) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Previously Listed Jackets Group B*

*16) Lovely Classic Houndstooth Tweed CLAIMED!*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic houndstooth tweed in a medly of moss green, chestnut brown, and peat black on a dark taupe background, this jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons are classic football style with metal shanks. This appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged a 39R, this measures:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





    

*17) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*18) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*19) STUNNING plaid tweed from Browning of Fifth Avenue CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! The plaid of this jacket is wonderful, a combination of slate grey, mustard yellow, pale lichen green on an applecore tan base, it's an once bold and very very classic--a true Trad tweed! Made for Browning of Fifth Avenue--one of the trio of menswear stores that also included Rogers Peet and Wallach's, and that served as the anchors of the more southerly stretch of Fifth Avenue, serving the office workers of Midtown who commuted in from Connecticut and the nicer parts of New Jersey--this jacket is fully lined. It has two button cuffs, subtle darts, and hacking pockets; it also features a twin vent. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor age stains in the lining at the armholes, and it *might* have a minor mark on the lapel--this is very hard to see, and might simply be part of the pattern anyway. Given these issues--or, possibly, issue--this is a bargain at *just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
length: 31 3/4



 







  

*20) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*21) CASHMERE & WOOL jacket, Made in Italy *

This is lovely! Cut from a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere, this jacket has a wonderfully luxurious hand and drape--as you'd expect for a jacket made in Italy. The patterning is exceptionally fine and complex--my pictures don't do it justice at all, but merely hint at the beauty of the cloth which can only be appreciated close up. The jacket is a three button front with a slight and elegant lapel roll at the top button; it also has subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2





     

*22) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*23) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets! *

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*24) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (45) AND (46) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*25) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*26) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*27) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*28) An Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid Jacket in gingham-style cloth. CLAIMED*

This is one of those lovely rare oddities that surface from time to time--an Anglophile/Ivy Hybrid! This jacket's anglophilia is evident in its fully functional pocket pocket and darting, and its Ivy credentials are represented in its lovely 3/2 lapel roll. This jacket is cut from a (frankly rather stiff) gingham-style cloth in blue and cream; there's no fabric content listed but it appears to be a wool/cotton blend.

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It is in excellent condition; the exterior lower pockets are all still basted shut, although it does have two small brown marks in the hem of the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*29) FREE Southwick Summer 3/2 sack. PATCH POCKETS! CLAIMED*

Another lovely 3/2 sack with patch pockets, this Southwick has a lovely lapel roll, half-canvassing and half-lining, two button cuffs, and patch pockets. It was Union made in the USA and has a single centre vent. It is cut from a lovely lightweight hopsack type material. It does, however, have a flaw; there is a prominent stain on the right-hand cuff. Because of this this is in Good condition only, and hence is free!

Measurements

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*30) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*31) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## LeeLo

*Johnston & Murphy Tassel Loafers 9.5 C*

$25 shipped CONUS. Pre-owned but still have a lot of life left in them

Message me for details


----------



## TweedyDon

*A few Fall shirts!*

*I have four lovely Fall shirts to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*



*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Vintage Pringle shirt in 60% cotton, 40% wool. This fabric is, as far as I know, no longer made. This is a lovely shirt, slightly rumpled from storage, with built-in collar stays. It's in Very Good condition. Tagged M/39; Chest: 19 1/2, Sleeve: 30 3/4. Asking just $15.

   

2) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $15.

  

3) St Andrews Old Course Pro Shop Polo Shirt in thick cotton. This is seriously heavy, and ceryainly Fall appropriate. It was seriously expensive when new. It features the St Andrews logo, and Old Course buttons. This is in excellent condition. Tagged L, the chest measures 23". This is a shirt sleeve shirt. Asking just $18.

   

6) A TRAD CLASSIC! LL Bean Chamois shirt in light sage. Made in the USA. Thick and heavy! Excellent condition. Tagged 16.5. Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve 33 3/4. Asking just $18


----------



## gamma68

*DROPS ON REMAINING ITEMS*

This is a seriously beautiful Harris Tweed, folks.

*CLAIMED*



gamma68 said:


> *3/2 sack Harris Tweed herringbone jacket *
> 
> From a distance, this jacket looks like a typical gray herringbone tweed. But as you look more closely, a stunning array of colors emerges. This is a _really beautiful_ jacket representing the finest woven tweed available. And 3/2 sack Harris Tweeds are becoming increasingly harder to find.
> 
> Tailored by Van Boven of Ann Arbor/Detroit, a menswear instiution that continues in Ann Arbor just a stone's throw from the University of Michigan campus.
> 
> The jacket features three-button cuffs, single vent, three interior pockets and hefty wool. Partly lined. It is in excellent condition with one minor flaw: a 1.5" lining tear--an easy fix, or you could leave it. The tear actually reveals that this jacket is fully canvassed.
> 
> *Measurements*
> Shoulders: 18.25"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 39"
> Sleeve: 25" (+2")
> Length (from bottom of collar): 31.75"


----------



## gamma68

*DROPS ON REMAINING ITEMS*



gamma68 said:


> *BOWTIE*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers, adjustable, all silk, woven in England
> Navy with red and green stripes
> Ends measure 3"
> Excellent, gently used condition
> 
> *Asking $15>>$12, including shipping CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *NECKTIES*
> 
> *Chipp, bearded collie*
> 100% silk, made in the USA
> 3.75" wide, excellent condition
> *Asking $15>>12 including shipping CONUS*
> 
> *STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
> All silk, made in the USA
> Green and maroon stripes with a thin yellow stripe
> 4" wide, very minor wear at one blade corner (gotta squint to see it)
> *Asking $8>>$6 including shipping CONUS*
> 
> *
> STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
> 65% silk, 35% polyester
> Woven in England
> Navy and gold stripes with a thin violet red stripe
> 4" wide, very good condition
> *Asking $10>>$6 including shipping CONUS*


----------



## tennesseean_87

More drops:

*Feragamo Shoes* Made in Italy, Size 12. Well worn, but still have life left in them.

Burgundy Moc Split Toe: _$50_



  

  

Orange PTD: _$35_



   



38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$30* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$15*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75


----------



## Anthony Charton

TweedyDon said:


> 3) St Andrews Old Course Pro Shop Polo Shirt in thick cotton. This is seriously heavy, and ceryainly Fall appropriate. It was seriously expensive when new. It features the St Andrews logo, and Old Course buttons. This is in excellent condition. Tagged L, the chest measures 23". This is a shirt sleeve shirt. Asking just $18.


Hah ! I'm a 36, but this brings back fond memories. How did you come across this in the States?


----------



## style417

I just wanted to give some kudos to TweedyDon. I got my (US made) LLB field coat plus a sweater and tie from him this morning; I don't know where he finds all these things but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Duvel

I echo the sentiment.



style417 said:


> I just wanted to give some kudos to TweedyDon. I got my (US made) LLB field coat plus a sweater and tie from him this morning; I don't know where he finds all these things but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Marcc237

I will gladly join the chorus. He proves you can do fast, cheap, AND good.


----------



## darkmark

Marcc237 said:


> I will gladly join the chorus. He proves you can do fast, cheap, AND good.


Not cheap.....inexpensive


----------



## Marcc237

darkmark said:


> Not cheap.....inexpensive


No, I did mean "cheap". For example, first definition in Merriam-Webster: "purchasable below the going price or the real value" or from our friends at Oxford, their first definition: "low in price; worth more than its cost" or from Google dictionary: "low in price; worth more than its cost'. And the expression I was adapting to this use is well known in the tech world where one responds to a too hard to satisfy request with "Fast, Good or Cheap. Pick two." See, e.g., .

But, this exchange gives us both the opportunity to be pedants.

Thank you.


----------



## vpkozel

I got this the other day ad just couldn't leave it behind the other day even though it didn't fit, so hopefully someone here will give it a good home!

It is a lighter to middle weight custom made in the USA glen plaid Norman Hilton SC that is in very good condition, but does need a good pressing. It is tagged 43L and as you can see from the photos - it has working cuffs.

Asking $30, CONUS shipped. Offers also welcome!









The measurements are:

S2S - 19 7/8
P2P - 23
BOC - 32
Sleeve from seam- 25

Please feel free to PM with any questions or further information.

Thanks!


----------



## closerlook

Hey guys, I have a number of Tradly staples that I am deaccessioning. 
Bean Norwegian sz L navy with the white thingies - $45
Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Blazer with patch pockets 40 S - $75
Brooks herringbone non-sack sport coat 40 S - $35 shipped
A number of pairs of Bills Khakis ranging from 32 to 34 - please message with your size if interested as they are all different colors and some are new with tags, others not.
I also have about 2 million J Crew button downs, some in Oxford cloth, and just as many PRL OCBDs in size, both in size small (14.5/32) - we can work out a deal if interested. I'd love to see these go.
Some j press short sleeve white cotton button downs, new in the shirt bags. small to medium sizes $35 each

I will add more soon as i get through things.

Please add 10 for shipping on the wintery items or the lots (given the weight).

If interested in anything, please message me and I'll get you pics and payment info. 
Offers considered, by the way.

Thanks! Hope everyone is having a good week so far.


----------



## TweedyDon

style417 said:


> I just wanted to give some kudos to TweedyDon. I got my (US made) LLB field coat plus a sweater and tie from him this morning; I don't know where he finds all these things but I'm not complaining!





Duvel said:


> I echo the sentiment.





Marcc237 said:


> I will gladly join the chorus. He proves you can do fast, cheap, AND good.





darkmark said:


> Not cheap.....inexpensive


Thank you, all!


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS!*

*I have a slew of beautiful sweaters and sweater vests to pass along today, just in time for Fall!*



*As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
NB:* CHEST* is measured armpit to armpit laid flat; 
* LENGTH *is measured from the bottom of the collar to the hem; 
*SLEEVE* is measured like a shirt, from the middle of the neck, along the shoulder, and then down the outer sleeve to the cuff; this is measured with the cuff turned back if that is how the sweater is designed to be worn.

1) Beautiful Alan Paine Argyle sweater. 1005 pure lambswool. Made in England by one of the premier English makers of knitwear. Excellent condition. Tagged 42. Chest: 22, Length: 27, Sleeve: 32. Asking just $24



  

4) Made in Italy. VERY SMALL Benetton sweater. A beautiful light grey with flecks of colour, this was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 19, length: 18, sleeve: 30 1/2. Asking just $16.



   

5) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $13.



 

6) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $12. Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

8) J. Crew turtleneck. Lovely! In excellent condition. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Thick and heavy and warm. Classic grey. Tagged L. Chest: 22; Length, 25; Sleeve, 35 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

9) THE TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers sweater vest. Dating from the block white letters on black era, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest, 20 1/4; Length: 24 1/4. Asking just $20.






10) Brooks Brothers Golf Sweater. A lovely share of forest green! made in Australia. ALl cotton. Excellent condition. Chest: 22, Length: 26; Sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

13) BEAUTIFUL Felldale of England sweater. This is lovely, and a classic for Fall. made in the Lake District of England, this is in excellent condition. Tagged 36/38. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 21; Sleeve: c. 27. Just $15



   

14) MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $14.



 

15) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $15, shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.



 
    

16) Woolrich FOXHUNT sweater. This is absolutely wonderful! Sure, it's made by Woolrich Woman, but there's nothing feminine about this, and so you could easily wear it too. It features a fox-hunting scene on the front, with the fleeing fox on one sleeve. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 22; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $20.



   

17) Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. This is lovely--the Brooks' version of the LL Bean Norwegian, at least in patterning. This is in excellent condition. Tagged S. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 23; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $22.



  
 

18) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $22. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Gentlemen, I thought I'd post this here: I'm actively looking for trad-ish blazers and SCs in my vexingly rare size (36-38). Very happy to pay for extra-Union postage. Many thanks !


----------



## vpkozel

Anthony Charton said:


> Gentlemen, I thought I'd post this here: I'm actively looking for trad-ish blazers and SCs in my vexingly rare size (36-38). Very happy to pay for extra-Union postage. Many thanks !


I actually run across these a decent amount of the time.

What are your specific measurements? Any particular brands/colors/types, etc you are looking for?


----------



## darkmark

WTB, Trad tie starter set.....I'm looking to buy a handful of trad ties, maybe 5 or so, for not a lot of money. Any help out here? Thanks


----------



## Anthony Charton

vpkozel said:


> I actually run across these a decent amount of the time.
> 
> What are your specific measurements? Any particular brands/colors/types, etc you are looking for?


18.5-20" chest, 30.5-31" top of collar to hem, 25" sleeves, 17" shoulders.

I'm mainly looking at stuff that's hard to find here; so 3/2 jackets, triple patches, soft shoulders, all the trad lot. Also: in years of thrifting and fleebaying, I have _never_ found a decent SB navy blazer in my size. (I have 2 DBs that fit perfectly; go figure). So yeah; good Union-made sort-of- trad items is what I'm after. Thank you for asking !



> WTB, Trad tie starter set.....I'm looking to buy a handful of trad ties, maybe 5 or so, for not a lot of money. Any help out here? Thanks


Definitely keep an eye out for drlivingston's and TweedyDon's frequent offerings. Shoot a message to either, too, I'm sure they've got something in store (though it's worth thumbing back a few pages for what hasn't been clutched by trad enthusiasts yet).


----------



## ThePopinjay

Edit: Thanks Dmontez, that's what I get for opening too many tabs.


----------



## Dmontez

Think you got the wrong thread TPJ


----------



## Dmontez

ThePopinjay said:


> Edit: Thanks Dmontez, that's what I get for opening too many tabs.


I had gotten really excited I saw Barbour in the Exchange I was getting ready to jump on that...


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I want to pass on a couple things I've gotten over the last few months that don't fit as well as I would like them too. I'm not really looking for cash, I mainly want to trade for tradly stuff. (challis or ancient madder long ties, silk bow ties, OCBD's in solids or uni stripes, LWB's in tan, PTB's in tan or brown, loafers in shell, suits, flannel trousers, etc.)
> 
> 9.5-10.5C/D, 42-44R, 16.5-17.5x34/35, 36 waist x anything longer than 28 inseam
> 
> This jacket was given to me when new by a friend, albeit in a size I could never wear, but wish I could, so it is in essentially NWOT condition
> Made in USA
> tagged size XL
> A2 style
> dark brown very soft and supple genuine leather, also pretty heavy
> fully lined
> embroidered ww2 style nose art
> p2p 27"
> waist tapers to 19" but expands with elastic
> BOC 29"
> sleeve from pit to cuff is 19", for whatever reason I blanked on measuring shoulder to cuff, but can easily provide that if someone wants it.
> $50 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up first is a J. Crew shirt which is either a thin oxford cloth or a loosely woven pinpoint
> thin blue stripes (more of a candy stripe than uni stripe, I think)
> tagged L tailored fit
> 17 neck x 35.5
> 23 p2p
> 19 shoulders
> 27 sleeve
> 31 boc
> $15 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me with offers, all prices are OBO, and trades welcome.


I added cash values onto the original listings that were for trade.


----------



## Spin Evans

vpkozel said:


> I actually run across these a decent amount of the time.
> 
> What are your specific measurements? Any particular brands/colors/types, etc you are looking for?


Whoa whoa whoa, why aren't they on the exchange then?


----------



## vpkozel

Spin Evans said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, why aren't they on the exchange then?


I don't buy them because I wasn't sure that they would sell. If there is interest, then I will start to bring them home and put them up there. What are your measurements? Are you looking for anything specific?

I left some decent stuff there - some very trad, some trad-ish. Some of it has been there for quite a while.

I hate leaving the stuff there actually because I really want it to go to good homes...

I will make a run tomorrow, so get me your shopping lists


----------



## ruvort

vpkozel said:


> I don't buy them because I wasn't sure that they would sell. If there is interest, then I will start to bring them home and put them up there. What are your measurements? Are you looking for anything specific?
> 
> I left some decent stuff there - some very trad, some trad-ish. Some of it has been there for quite a while.
> 
> I hate leaving the stuff there actually because I really want it to go to good homes...
> 
> I will make a run tomorrow, so get me your shopping lists


I maybe interested if you find anything close to my measurements:

Shoulders: 17 inch (give or take a 1/4 inch)
Chest: 38 or lower
Length: 30 or slightly longer
Sleeves: around 25 (can be shorter if there is length to let them out)

Thank you!

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaiko

Recent Southwick 100% Silk Herringbone Flecked with Blue Overchecks 3-roll-2 Center Vented Jacket. Has a very tweed look to it, but it's 100% Silk. Tagged 48L

Imgur link:


http://imgur.com/JGTeO


No flaws. Pretty awesome. Asking $75 shipped. Measurements below:

Chest: 25
Waist: 24
Shoulders: 20
Length from Bottom of Collar: 33
Sleeve length: 26


----------



## darkmark

Only if the shoulders were a touch bigger :icon_headagainstwal



Kaiko said:


> Recent Southwick 100% Silk Herringbone Flecked with Blue Overchecks 3-roll-2 Center Vented Jacket. Has a very tweed look to it, but it's 100% Silk. Tagged 48L
> 
> Imgur link:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JGTeO
> 
> 
> No flaws. Pretty awesome. Asking $75 shipped. Measurements below:
> 
> Chest: 25
> Waist: 24
> Shoulders: 20
> Length from Bottom of Collar: 33
> Sleeve length: 26


----------



## gamma68

*SOUTHWICK CAMEL HAIR JACKET*

Uncommon black camel hair
Natural shoulders
Two-button front, four-button cuffs
Single vent, darted
Two interior pockets, fully lined
Excellent condition with no visible flaws
No fabric content tag, but is almost certainly 100% camel or a camel/wool blend -- wonderfully soft!

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 24" (+1.75")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

*CLAIMED*

-------------------------------------------------------

*BASKETWEAVE HARRIS TWEED*

Attractive brown/tan basketweave pattern with a mix of red, yellow and green flecks
Made in Canada
Natural shoulders, slim lapels
Fully lined, single vent
Two-button front, three-button cuffs
Faux leather buttons
Two interior pockets
Excellent condition with no visible flaws

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Danny

*Few things...*





Brooks Brothers Rugby, size M. Moderate wear but no stains or tears. $18 shipped.





Bills M2, 34x29 1.75" cuffs. Moderate wear, wear on cuffs [see photo]. SOLD.





Brooks Brothers lambswool rugby. Size M. It's a rugby shirt made out of sweater wool. Rubber buttons, cloth collar. 18" shoulder, 28" length to bottom of hem, 26" sleeve to end of cuff. SOLD.





Kellsport Navy Blue Hooded Sweatshirt. USA Made in New England. Very heavyweight cotton fabric. Size M. 19" shoulder, 23" length to bottom of elastic, 24" sleeve to end of cuff. Probably good for someone who wears a 38-40 sport coat. Only worn a few times since new, about 2 years old. $35 shipped [it's heavy].





Brooks Brothers GF polos, size M. 18" shoulder, 28" length. Pink, Burgundy and Navy. Moderate wear. There is a tiny pinprick hole in upper left sleeve of pink shirt. SOLD.


----------



## colorvision

darkmark said:


> WTB, Trad tie starter set.....I'm looking to buy a handful of trad ties, maybe 5 or so, for not a lot of money. Any help out here? Thanks


Might ask CMDC - he offers a tie grab bag


----------



## darkmark

colorvision said:


> Might ask CMDC - he offers a tie grab bag


Will do. Thanks


----------



## Yodan731

I'll add my voice to those looking for 39R jackets. Roughly:
18" Shoulder
40-41" Chest
24.5" Sleeves
30.5" BOC


----------



## Reuben

darkmark said:


> Only if the shoulders were a touch bigger :icon_headagainstwal


How close are you? Really natural/unstructured shoulders often fit quite a bit narrower that something with some structure.


----------



## Monocle

GONE -- 36R? - Throwing this out there. A little bit trad, a little bit plaid. But it is made of quality materials and is from a classic American label - Anderson-Little Eden Shelby blazer, made of Hockanum Mill wool. So...say what you will. Maybe in a country sense? It's not as garish as it may seem. I don't think my main phot is very representative at all. But the closeup may give a better idea of the content and color of the wool. It's actually on the more subtle side of plaid. Single vent 2 button darted with some padding in shoulders. A small swelled edge. Lined cape and sides. This is NOS with tags. *For shipping cost only* (I use Priority Flat Box) to your US zip or calculated cost to the hinterlands. Just PM me if you are a 36R and could use it. Can trade for a couple of nice wool ties!! *W18.5" L30" Shoulder 17" Sleeve 24"
*
BTW - The Hockanum Mill has been restored rather than torn down in Rockville CT. There are several Youtube videos out there documenting it's completion as a tech center this past year or so. I won't post the links here, but you can easily find them on Youtube or by Google search. I find textile history to be fascinating. It's of interest to any who have an appreciation of the old woolen mills, the culture and people who worked in them to make all those beautiful fabrics.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5588_zps0ab70ce4.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5589_zpsf400b224.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5590_zpsf4e92a1f.jpg.html
:aportnoy:


----------



## vpkozel

Monocle, that is an AWESOME jacket! You don't have its bigger brother do you?


----------



## Monocle

vpkozel said:


> Monocle, that is an AWESOME jacket! You don't have its bigger brother do you?


Yeah, there's probably not another one on the planet... lol

Hockanum Mill in CT closed in the 50's according to sources, so I'm unsure how this is called Hockanum wool, unless A-L kept using back-stock through the late 1960's -early 1970's, which is where I place the jacket. It is quite like Pendleton in texture and colorways.


----------



## jfkemd

*Vintage Filson Cruiser, Size 38*
Made in USA Virgin Wool coat.
This is in excellent condition. No noted flaws.
Measurements:
Shoulders: 19
Armpits: 22.5
Length BOC: 29
Sleeves: 24.5
Yours for $75. Shipped CONUS.
PM with questions.



*Gant 3/2 Sack Blazer*
Good condition.
No noted external flaws.
half lined, lapped seams, patch flap pockets, natural shoulders 
some staining of the inner lining
some unraveling of the seams inside the vent.
Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21
length BOC: 30.5
Sleeves: 25
yours for $40--shipped CONUS
PM with questions.


----------



## dschmidt13

Monocle said:


> GONE -- 36R? - Throwing this out there. A little bit trad, a little bit plaid. But it is made of quality materials and is from a classic American label - Anderson-Little Eden Shelby blazer, made of Hockanum Mill wool. So...say what you will. Maybe in a country sense? It's not as garish as it may seem. I don't think my main phot is very representative at all. But the closeup may give a better idea of the content and color of the wool. It's actually on the more subtle side of plaid. Single vent 2 button darted with some padding in shoulders. A small swelled edge. Lined cape and sides. This is NOS with tags. *For shipping cost only* (I use Priority Flat Box) to your US zip or calculated cost to the hinterlands. Just PM me if you are a 36R and could use it. Can trade for a couple of nice wool ties!! *W18.5" L30" Shoulder 17" Sleeve 24"*
> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5588_zps0ab70ce4.jpg.html


If this doesn't work out for the person who got it, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! Kicking myself for not checking earlier.


----------



## drlivingston

darkmark said:


> WTB, Trad tie starter set.....I'm looking to buy a handful of trad ties, maybe 5 or so, for not a lot of money. Any help out here? Thanks


What exactly are you looking for? Certain pattern? color? manufacturer? width? material? "Trad", as it pertains to neckwear, covers a very broad spectrum...


----------



## DonCiccio

Danny said:


> Brooks Brothers Rugby, size M. Moderate wear but no stains or tears. $18 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M2, 34x29 1.75" cuffs. Moderate wear, wear on cuffs [see photo]. $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers lambswool rugby. Size M. It's a rugby shirt made out of sweater wool. Rubber buttons, cloth collar. 18" shoulder, 28" length to bottom of hem, 26" sleeve to end of cuff. $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellsport Navy Blue Hooded Sweatshirt. USA Made in New England. Very heavyweight cotton fabric. Size M. 19" shoulder, 23" length to bottom of elastic, 24" sleeve to end of cuff. Probably good for someone who wears a 38-40 sport coat. Only worn a few times since new, about 2 years old. $35 shipped [it's heavy].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers GF polos, size M. 18" shoulder, 28" length. Pink, Burgundy and Navy. Moderate wear. There is a tiny pinprick hole in upper left sleeve of pink shirt. $16 shipped each.


Greetings, 
I want to buy the Brooks Brothers lambswool rugby from you. Do you ship to Sweden? 
Regards


----------



## Monocle

Two sweaters.

1. Beautiful Clan Royal shetland made in Scotland. Tagged EU 42 107cm *W23" L26" SL34" (unrolled) $35.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5636_zps2ca583b8.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5637_zpsb7404c7d.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5638_zpse0c5fea2.jpg.html

2. Peter Scott Camel Cardigan. Vibrant maroon 100% camel hair, made in Hawick. Lush and soft. Nice construction and two pockets. The placket is also lined with a grosgrain style lining and there is an extra button sewn to the bottom of it inside. The buttons themselves are Big 1" footballs. (Just add pipe and veranda)
Tagged 42 *W21" L27" SL36" (unrolled) $30.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5643_zpsbe15913c.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5639_zpsc77620ba.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5642_zpsf199d424.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5641_zps5fc14072.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5640_zpse54b80a9.jpg.html
:icon_study:


----------



## AWZ

*Quoddy true penny loafer*

Hi everyone!

I have been lurking for a little whole but I'm new to posting. I shop at thrift stores pretty regularly and I'll be posting some more items later. Right now I just bought some quoddy penny loafers on sale. After trying them on I decided that they are too big for me. Rather disappointing. But I thought I would pass on the savings if anyone was interested.

I would need $175 + shipping.

New in box
Quoddy "true penny loafer"
Size 9.5 D
Brown chromexcel

Let me know if you would like any other information

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7twrh24k5yv7whn/2014-10-01 21.04.07.jpg?dl=0

PS. I know this isn't a thrift shop find but I thought this would be the best place to post it. Let me know if it's not.


----------



## LookinSharp24

anyone have a 42-44R linen sport coat or blazer. RECENT and in good shape?


----------



## drlivingston

LookinSharp24 said:


> anyone have a 42-44R linen sport coat or blazer. RECENT and in good shape?


This one is from The J.Peterman Company. It is alpha sized Large but measures 22.5" from pit to pit and has a BOC length of 30.5". This puts it at a 42-43R. It was made in the USA and is 100% linen. It has natural shoulders and a 3-button front with dual exhaust (side vents). It is undarted and fully lined. It is in excellent condition (no pulls, holes, or stains).

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01182/DSCN9317_zps2fd0ed87.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01182/DSCN9318_zps3bbdbe18.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01182/DSCN9319_zps193efb31.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01182/DSCN9320_zps59986045.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01182/DSCN9321_zps210da028.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01182/DSCN9322_zpsf832223f.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01182/DSCN9323_zps0ce29f69.jpg.html


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers Wash and wear jacket
Part of an old wash-and-wear poplin suit, I think these can be worn as orphans but YMMV.
3/2 sack, center vent, 21" chest, 17" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 31" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $25 shipped

by js, on Flickr

Brooks Brothers Wash and Wear poplin suit
3/2 sack, tagged 44L
23.5" chest, 18.5" shoulders, 27" sleeves, 32" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $40 shipped/offer
sold

Old Van Heussen "Super Madras"
Long sleeved, "Tailored in Hong Kong", Medium 22" chest
asking $15 shipped

by s, on Flickr
by j, on Flickr

Drops on remaining things, everything else sold (save for the BB meadras sack)

I found this tuxedo a while back, it's from "Palm Beach", a brand I usually associate with junk, but it's much older than any other Palm Beach stuff I've seen and it appears to be better made and better preserved.
Vintage tuxedo in what to my eye looks like a very very dark, midnight blue, appears black except under daylight.
I believe it's fully canvased in a nice material with a hint of texture to it.
Shawl collar, oddly with subtly pleated trousers tagged a size 42
21.5" across the chest, 19" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back.
trousers are a 34" (17" measured across waist) with a 31" inseam and 2" in length to gain
asking $70 shipped or offer
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr

by s, on Flickr

Stanley Blacker Madras 
Not a sack, missing a button
21" chest, 16.75" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 29" bottom of collar to hem down the back
I think it fits like a 38
asking $20 shipped
IMG_4238 by s, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/pnWjSn


__
https://flic.kr/p/poc2YU


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6JBZp

Polo Ralph Lauren Silk Jacket
From the "Ralph Lauren Signature" line of the mid to late 00s, I've heard it was between PRL and Purple Label, but I think it's about on par with modern Corneliani/Caruso PRL stuff.
3 Button, darted
all silk, kinda slubby
tagged size 44L
24.5" chest, 21.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $55/offer
IMG_3814 by jes, on Flickr
IMG_3815 by jos, on Flickr
IMG_3811 by js, on Flickr

Switching seasons...

Vintage, no-name very heavy wool pants
Thrifted these in the spring, just got them out to get hemmed and realized there isn't enough inseam for me
very heavy, flat front, great condition, no moth holes, 32x32(+1" inseam to let out)
asking $25 shipped/offer
by j, on Flickr


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Hey all, I realized I don't have a basic Navy suit and want one in solid, pinstripe, or chalk stripe, I'd prefer 3/2 sack but also like 2b darted and double breasted. 42-44 reg with trousers alterable to 36x30, let me know what you have.


----------



## vpkozel

Dark brown Glen Plain Sports Coat with red, khaki, and green accent colors. Banana Republic, made in USA - 100% wool, very good condition with no holes, rips, or pulls. Tagged as 38R, but measures more to a 40S (exact measurements below)

Asking $25 or offer. Please PM with claim or questions. Thanks!



 

S2S - 19
P2P - 21
BOC - 28.5
Waist - 19
Sleeve - 24


----------



## darkmark

I need to pass on this fantastic blazer that I picked up recently from TweedyDon. It just doesn't fit me that well otherwise I would cherish it. Asking $35 plus actual shipping costs. Let me know if you have any questions.



TweedyDon said:


> *1) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with THREE PATCH POCKETS! *
> 
> This is something of a rarity--a classic 3/2 navy blazer from Brooks with three patch pockets (including the rare patch breast pocket) in a large size! This classic blazer is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic "dead sheep" BB buttons. It is cut as a 3/2 sack, has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs.
> 
> I thought that this was all wool until I checked the interior label--this is actually a "Brooks Blend" blazer, in 60/40 wool and polyester. But you really couldn't tell this, although this would be excellent for travel. It does need to be re-pressed--at the moment it leans towards being a 3/1!--and so it'sin Very Good condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> *
> 
> Tagged 50R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 21
> Length: 31 1/4


----------



## drlivingston

If it were a true 50R, I would be all over it.


----------



## darkmark

What measurements are "off"?



drlivingston said:


> If it were a true 50R, I would be all over it.


----------



## wacolo

darkmark said:


> What measurements are "off"?


The chest usually measure 2" or so bigger than the tagged size.


----------



## darkmark

Thanks.



wacolo said:


> The chest usually measure 2" or so bigger than the tagged size.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE UNITED STATES*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*

1) LOVELY Donegal-esque tweed in lichen green with flecking throughout!*

This is a lovely, lovely jacket! Cut from a Donegalesque tweed in a lovely and subtle lichen green, this is flecked throughout with berry red, loden green, forest green, gorse yellow, cream, peat black, sky blue, Royal blue, and pumpkin orange--this is a tweed that's perfect for Fall and early Spring! Made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button front model, with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons in a lovely shade of mapelwood, perfect for the colourway of this tweed. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



 

  

*2) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*3) Hildreth and Herricks Larger Tweed!*

This is lovely tweed for the larger Trad! Made for Hildreth & Herricks, this is cut from lighter mid-weight tweed in a classic greenish-brown herringbone, with a subtle overcheck of chestnut (vertically) and mustard (running horizontally). This is a contemporary three button model with darting; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 50Ex.Long, this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 35



       

*4) Lauren Chocolate Cord with Paisley lining*

This is a great cord jacket--I'm certain it's unworn! Cut from a lovely milk chocolate cotton corduroy, this is a two button model with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still basted shut. And the lining is lovely! Imported--just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (_ 1 1/2)
SHoulder: 21
Length: 33





     

*5) Wonderfully Stalwart Harris Tweed with suede elbow patches!*

This is a lovely classic Harris Tweed in grey and brown herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in chestnut running throughout. This jacket features suede elbow patches, and classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has a two button closure and subtle darts. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28





      

*6) Brooks Brothers MADE IN ITALY Brown Herringbone in lambswool.*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from very soft lambswool in a classic dark brown and black herringbone pattern, this was Made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged 43L, BUT IS SMALLER, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 197/8
Length: 32 1/2





     

*7) MADE IN ITALY herringbone tweed with striking overcheck!
*
The patterning and colouring of this jacket are simply wonderful! This is a classic cream and grey herringbone, but with a striking overchecking in burnt range and Royal blue, with flecking of green and yellow throughout. My pictures really don't do this justice, but do see the close-up! This is a contemporary two button front model with darts and a single centre vent. It appears half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. Note that this is a wool blend, although this was not apparent at all until I saw the interior label. This lovely jacket was Made in Italy, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4





     

*8) STUNNING 3/2 sack in camelhair from The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is absolutely wonderful--my pictures really do NOT do this jacket justice at all! This is from The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothing retailers in Princeton during The Golden Age of TNSIL style. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair, in a lovely honey tone of camel. This is also that rarity--a camelhair jacket in absolutely wonderful condition; this was clearly either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. It is a classic 3/2 sack, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons appear to be natural horn. It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



    

*9) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles all bundled up in a great 1960's piece! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets--so beloved of the 1960s'--and twin vents, showing the English influence on later 1960s fashion. There's no country of origin, but this is clearly an American jacket. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $42, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*10) VINTAGE Pre-1962 CLASSIC 3/2 sack with NARROW LAPELS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! This jacket dates from between 1949 and 1962, given the interior Union label; judging by the Wallach's label inside this dates from the latter part of the 1950s. Where to start? First, the cut; this is a classic 1950s tweed, with a high roll 3/2 lapel and a sack cut, with beautifully narrow lapels--the sort that the current imitators try so hard to get right and so rarely do. This has three button cuffs and a single HOOK vent. This is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a very natural shoulder.

The colourway is also wonderfully mid-century, being the drab, conservative earthtones that are hardly ever seen anymore. And it's a houndstooth, the pattern beloved of the original 1950s-era hipsters..... It was sold by Wallach's, a store that later morphed into a respectable purveyor of tradly items to the New York suburbanites--precisely the sort of people who commuted in Mad Men! Alas, its continued respectability led to its doom... Wallach's has long gone.

This jacket has no flaws, but it could use a dry clean--and since I'm always conservative in vintage pieces, this is in Very Good condition.

This would cost a fortune on Etsy or on one of the "specialist" online retailers of original TNSIL clothing, but I'm

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2





   

*11) FANTASTIC VINTAGE PURE CASHMERE JACKET! UTTERLY 1960s!*

This jacket is simply AWESOME! First, this is a a real CASHMERE jacket, dating from a time when cashmere was CASHMERE--thick, soft, and wonderfully luxurious, not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays. And this jacket has lost none of its softness--this was clearly worn very, very sparingly! Second, the cut--this is an utterly 1960's jacket! It has beautifully narrow lapels with a classic 1960s shaping, a SINGLE button closure, and jetted pockets--this jacket was the epitome of expensive cool c. 1966. It also has single button cuffs--both intact! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style--and completely appropriate for a cashmere jacket of this quality. The colourway is also very 1960s--a complex weave of black and chestnut.

This is an awesome jacket!

It was sold by Arnold Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

This jacket is in very Good/Excellent condition; its only flaw is a small fray in the shoulder lining, as shown.

*Asking just $48, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 3/4



        

*12) BEAUTIFUL Donegal Mist Jacket by Magee! Made in Ireland. For the LARGER Trad!*

Donegal Mist is absolutely wonderful fabric--it's no surprise it was the fabric chosen by J. Press for its signature tweeds. It's a blend of 60% Donegal wool, 35% kid mohair, and 5% cashmere. It's handwoven using traditional methods in Ireland, and each Mist jacket carries the signature of the individual weaver who wove the fabric the jacket is made of--in this case, R. Sweeney.

While Donegal Mist is the top of the line fabric in Ireland, Magee are the top clothiers, making standout tweed jackets from Donegal tweed and Mist. This jacket was made by magee for clothiers in Co. Clare, Ireland--and so it has the perfect provenance!

This is a lovely, classic grey and cream herringbone Mist. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in magee's signature lining. It is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It is in excellent condition, except that it is missing one cuff button--easily fixed, or else ignored.

*This is just $50, or offer.

Tagged 50R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*And more!*

*1) Polo by Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket with lapped seams.*

This is another very nice unstructured jacket! Made by Polo back when it was good, this is cut from almost a miniature herringbone tweed in classic Donegal-esque pepper and salt colouring. It has a lovely and casual 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle darts and so is not a sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It also has a centre lapped seam down the back. It features four button cuffs, and flapped patch pockets. This is a very unstructured jacket, and would be perfect for a causal office, or for the weekend! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 43L. Measurements:*

Chest; 24
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4





    

*2) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*3) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*4) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $30, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*5) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*6) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*7) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*8) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*9) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*10) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 

        

*11) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*12) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*13) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*14) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*15) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (16) AND (17) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*16) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*17) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*18) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*19) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*20) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two beauties!*

*1) GORGEOUS Belvest Blazer! c. 42R. Hand-tailored in Italy. *

This is beautiful! hand-tailored in Italy, this lovely blazer displays careful Italian handwork throughout, from the pick-stitching on the lapels to the exquisite handwork on the pockets. This is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a Continental three button front, and four button cuffs; it also features subtle darting for the correct Italian silhouette. The lining features Belvest's logo throughout, and this was expressly hand-tailored for Damiani's of Miami, specialists in the best of Italian menswear. This jacket was tailored from Super 150s wool, and has a wonderful hand and a beautiful drape. It features a dual vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the United States. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

Tagged US 42R, this measures:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2







       

*
2) GORGEOUS Half-Belt Shooting Jacket by Orvis. c. 42L. Functional throat latch and bellows pockets!

*This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from very high quality moleskin in a lovely and subdued lichen grey-green, this beautiful, functional jacket has everything that you could want in a sporting jacket. Half-canvassed and fully lined, it has a fixed half-belt at the back covering the back darting that provides further shape and flexibility. It also features a yoke across the shoulders at the back. It has a three button front closure with subtle darts, and a fully functional throat latch. The main front pockets are flapped, and, as it standard on shooting jackets, are bellows pockets, allowing you to carry far more than the usual patch pockets. This has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also features an zippered interior security pocket. This jacket was made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a beautifully made, classic Fall jacket, and is an absolute steal at

*just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged a 42L, this measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/8




         ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! Made in Italy Beretta SHooting Jacket*

*STUNNING MADE IN ITALY BERETTA SHOOTING JACKET*

​
This is absolutely gorgeous! Beautifully cut from lighter mid-weight lambswool cloth that has a lovely hand and drape and is the perfect heft for Spring and early Fall, this gorgeous jacket from Beretta was Made in Italy--as you'd expect, from a Beratta offering. The patterning and colourway are simply beautiful--the base is a classic chestnut and burned golden wheat, complemented with an elegant windowpane check of vertical striping in cornflower blue, and horizontal stripes in light periwinkle.

The construction of the jacket lives up to the cloth; it is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features subtle darting and a three-button front--traditional and correct for shooting jackets. Naturally, it features a ticket pocket and two flapped lower pockets, which are subtly slanted for the proper hacking effect. As a shooting jacket is has a fully functional bi-swing back for ease of movement while shooting, and dark mocha suede elbow patches. All the exterior buttons are dark chestnut leather football buttons with metal shanks; the interior buttons securing the pockets are Beretta's own custom-made buttons with Beretta logos. This jacket has a twin vent.

This is in excellent condition.

The original retail on this jacket was considerable! I'm offering it for *just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the US*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Timberland Leather Jacket*

Made from waterproof cowhide, this is a seriously rugged jacket! It features knit cuffs and knit hem for warmth, two slash handwarmer pockets in front which close by means of Timberland-branded press studs. It includes perforated grommets under the arms for moisture control. The front zipper moves beautifully fluidly. It is lined in cotton, and the sleeves are lined in nylon for ease of getting on and off. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $50.

Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 (this is larger than it should be owing to the cut of the jacket and the extra leather under the arms; my guess is that this would best fit c. 44.)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (from shoulder) /37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 1/2 (cut so that the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 1/2



       

*2) CLASSIC LL Bean "Flying Tigers" Jacket*

This is one of THE Trad classic leather jackets! Cut from formidably rugged yet very soft goatskin, this beautiful jacket has front patch and flap pockets with press-stud closures, and knit cuffs and hem. The collar can be press-studded down to keep it in place. The front pockets also have side-entry handwarmer pockets. The shoulders feature epaulettes, and underarm grommets for moisture control. This has a quilted lining for warmth. This is an iconic Trad leather jacket! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder), 37 (like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 25 1/2



       

*3) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*4) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Leeds - 9D
Probably need to spend a little time in some trees. Other than that, clean and in good shape.
Asking $55 shipped


Allen Edmonds Randolph - 9.5C
Asking $55 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIES!*

*I have a whole slew of wonderful ties to pass on today, including some GRAIL Vintage Langrocks, NWT BB Black Fleece, Prada, Gucci, Versace, and more! THIS IS JUST THE START!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*

*GROUP 1: NWT BB GF, Prada, more!*



1) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $14.

  

2) PRADA. Absolutely gorgeous! 3 1/8". $25.

  

3) NWT Brooks Brothers Black Fleece. Label crossed out. No obvious flaws. 2 3/4. Listed at $150; my price is $25!

    

4) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $17

  

5) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $15.

  

*GROUP 2: WOOL AND KNITS*



6) Handwoven by Phoebe Hudson. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/4". $16

  

7) Brooks Brothers Wool knit. Lovely chestnut brown, with a band about 2/3 up, as shown. 2 1/8" $15.

   

8) Millar's of Connemarre, Ireland. Beautiful! 3" $16.

 

9) GORGEOUS Scottish tartan. Buchanan. 3 1/8". $15.

 

10) Another lovely Scottish tartan--Robertson. 3 1/8". $15.

 

*GROUP 3: Patterns and Vintage.*



11) Land's End. Smudge on end, as shown, so FREE with two other ties!



12) Liberty of London Ancient Madder tie. Beautiful and reserved! 3 1/4". $16.

  

13) GORGEOUS Vintage Brooks Brothers! Very Good condition. 2 1/2". $15.

 

14) LOVELY Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. 2 7/8". Very Good condition. $15.

 

15) Hugo Boss. All cotton. 2 1/2". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 4: J. Press BOWTIES!*



16) Paisley. $16.

 

17) Neats. $16.

 

*GROUP 5: REGIMENTALS*



18) Brooks Brothers No. 1 stripe. 3 3/8". The trad classic! $15.

 

19) Brooks Brothers A&S. Another trad classic! 3 3/4'. Keeper of on one side, otherwise excellent. $16.

 

20) OLD SCHOOL Red label JAB. 3 1/4". $12.

 

21) Silk organzine by Bert Pulitzer. Slightly rumpled keeper. 3". $15.

   

22) Darien Sports Shop of Conn. Vintage; 2 3/4". Slight run at tip, hence just $6.

 

*GROUP 6: CLASSIC WOOL AND VIYELLA TIES!*

*Perfect for Fall!*



23) YSL Heather Mist tie. Beautiful! Single thread pull as shown. 3 1/4". $14.

   

24) GORGEOUS Black Watch tie; very muted, and my pictures don't do this justice at all! Made from the true Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool.cotton, which I believe is no longer produced, by Viyella for Michaelson's. This is a lovely, classic, and RARE tie! 3 1/4". $20.

   

25) Vintage Lochcarron Shetland tie. 3". Rare. Very Good condition. $14.

 

26) Beautiful tartan tie! All wool, Made in Scotland. 3". $15.

 

27) Rooster Black Watch. My pictures don't do this justice at all! ALl wool. 3 1/4". $15.

  

*GROUP 7: KNITS*



28) Rooster Heatherloom. ALl wool. Lovely and increasingly rare! 2 7/8". $15.

  

29) CLASSIC Rooster Heatherknit.; A lovely forest green--my pictures are terrible! 65% mohair, 35% wool. 3". Slightly rumpled keeper; small store tag off on one side. $15.

  

30) All cotton striped knit. Vintage, but there's no way to tell--this is in superb condition! 2'. Cost $11.50 originally--and $11.50 from me! 

 

31) Black knit. No maker; almost certainly wool. 2 1/2". $12.

 

32) MADE IN ITALY. Dark red silk knit. Gorgeous! $16.

 

33) VERY COOL late 1960's printed wool tie from Rooster. 2". $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! GRAIL! GRAIL! THREE Vintage Skinny Emblematic ties from LANGROCK OF PRINCETON!*

I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but these three ties certainly qualify! Not just made for Langrock of Princeton--THE iconic TNSIL clothier of Princeton during the Ivy League Golden Age--these were made BY Langrock.... and as such they're exceptionally rare! Clearly dating from the heyday of the Ivy League look, these all feature both the classic black Langrock label, together with banding that clearly identifies these as being made by Langrock.

These are NO LONGER MADE--and since Langrock closed in the 1990s they will never be made again. All are in excellent condition.

*Priced individually, these can be had as a set for $60, boxed and shipped. *





1) Lion and palm tree heraldic emblematic. A classic 1960s pattern. Excellent vintage condition. 2 5/5". $22, or offer, shipped in CONUS.

   

2) GORGEOUS! Fox mask emblematic. BEAUTIFUL tie, in excellent vintage condition. Silk foulard. 2 5/8. $28. or offer.

   

3) Crown and lion heraldic emblematic. Another classic 1960s pattern. 2 5/8". Excellent vintage condition. $22, or offer, boxed and shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*And now back to more ties!*

*GROUP 8: PATTERNS: Gucci and more!*



34) GUCCI. Beautiful and wearable! 3 5/8". $17.

   

35) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $15.

  

36) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $15.

 

37) Land's End. 3 1/2". $12.

  

38) Horchow paisley. 3 1/8. $12.

 

*GROUP 9: LUXURY TIES*



39) Hickey-Freeman. A gorgeous, luxurious tie! 4" $12.

  

40) BCBG. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

   

41) ALexander Julian Fall geometric. 3 1/4". $16.

 

42) Gianni Versace. A vintage Versace, which will require a minor re-sewing on the blade seam; this won't be seen when worn. Some blade disbalance. Good/Very Good condition. 2". $10.

   

*GROUP 10: EMBLEMATICS*



43) Robert Talbott for Roots. Leprechaun emblematic! 3 1/4. 70/30 silk/polyester. Very Good condition. $16.

    

44) Princeton University 250th anniversary tie. This is clearly a very recent institution, compared to some proper, established universities. ALL SILK. 3 3/4". $15.

   

45) Chippmunk Dog Tie. Another trad classic! 3 1/8'. $12.

  

46) Unknown maker golf tie. 3 1/2". $9.

 

47) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $15.

    

*GROUP 11: PATTERNS AND KNITS!*



48) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.

   

49) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

50) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

51) Navy blue knit. Likely wool. 2 1/8". $12.

 

52) Black wool knit. G. Fox & Co. 2 3/8". $14.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

TweedyDon said:


> *GROUP 8: PATTERNS: Gucci and more!*
> 
> 
> 
> 34) GUCCI. Beautiful and wearable! 3 5/8". $17.
> 
> 
> 
> 35) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 36) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 37) Land's End. 3 1/2". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 38) Horchow paisley. 3 1/8. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 9: LUXURY TIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 39) Hickey-Freeman. A gorgeous, luxurious tie! 4" $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 40) BCBG. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 41) ALexander Julian Fall geometric. 3 1/4". $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 42) Gianni Versace. A vintage Versace, which will require a minor re-sewing on the blade seam; this won't be seen when worn. Some blade disbalance. Good/Very Good condition. 2". $10.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 10: EMBLEMATICS*
> 
> 
> 
> 43) Robert Talbott for Roots. Leprechaun emblematic! 3 1/4. 70/30 silk/polyester. Very Good condition. $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 44) Princeton University 250th anniversary tie. This is clearly a very recent institution, compared to some proper, established universities. ALL SILK. 3 3/4". $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 45) Chippmunk Dog Tie. Another trad classic! 3 1/8'. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 46) Unknown maker golf tie. 3 1/2". $9.
> 
> 
> 
> 47) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $15.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP 11: PATTERNS AND KNITS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 48) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.
> 
> 
> 
> 49) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.
> 
> 
> 
> 50) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.
> 
> 
> 
> 51) Navy blue knit. Likely wool. 2 1/8". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 52) Black wool knit. G. Fox & Co. 2 3/8". $14.


TWEEDYDON your mailbox is full. But, I'll take the Gucci tie!


----------



## TweedyDon

*More!*

*GROUP 12: Ben Silver, Regimentals, Wool, more!*

53) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

54) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

55) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

56) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

 

57) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

58) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $6.

  

59) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $10.

 

*GROUP 13: TRADLY TIES!*



60) Vintage regimental. Missing keeper. 80/20 poly/silk. 3". $8.

 

61) Gant regimental. 3 5/8". $12

 

62) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

63) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Some minor disbalance at the tip of the blade, hence just very Good condition, and so just $10.

  

*GROUP 14: PATTERNS*



64) Polo--from back when it was good! 4". $10.

 

65) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$15.

 

66) Gucci designed tie. Very Gucci. 4". $12.

  

67) Brooks Brothers Makers. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $13.

  

68) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

69) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $12.

 

70) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $12.

 

*GROUP 15: MORE REGIMENTALS AND PATTERNS!*



71) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $12

 

72) Christopher Hayes regimental. 3 1/4". $10

 

73) Aquascutum. A beautiful tie--this is No. 001 in the Aqua series. 3 3/4". $12

  

74) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. Made in USA; fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! $13
 

75) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $13.


----------



## brantley11

Looking for any Hiltl Flat Front Pants 34 x 31+. Let me know if y'all have any or find any.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

A few months ago I finally bought a Southwick silk tweed jacket from Tweedy Don, after days of thinking that I'd never wear anything that crazy. It's a silvery gray, with slubs of burgundy, moss green, dark blue, and the occasional yield-sign yellow. The outfit here isn't optimal, but I wanted to thank Tweedy for the jacket anyway. I've gotten many compliments at it from coworkers, even those wearing jeans and T-shirts. So, folks, take a dare! There's a world beyond grey herringbone!










On me (I wish I'd gone with a lighter shirt and a darker tie to echo some of the slubs; I hesitate to alter the side seams further on a sack):


----------



## wacolo

$13 each shipped CONUS or $55 for all 5.

1. Tan Nylon by Trafalgar 
2. Patterned stripe marked Made in England. Nylon with black mock croc fittings. Some patina to the brass.
3. Tan Dots marked Made in England. Brown mock croc fittings.
4. Navy with Red dots Nylon. Unbranded with brown fittings.
5. Solid Navy Nylon Trafalgar.

https://postimg.org/image/aedyb8twz/ https://postimg.org/image/90mbfxunn/


----------



## Jovan

Oh. No. Stop. That ain't fair.


----------



## wacolo

wacolo said:


> https://postimg.org/image/90mbfxunn/


Please excuse the lint on the navy dot :icon_pale:.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reductions...*



jfkemd said:


> *Vintage Filson Cruiser, Size 38-Claimed*
> Made in USA Virgin Wool coat.
> This is in excellent condition. No noted flaws.
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 19
> Armpits: 22.5
> Length BOC: 29
> Sleeves: 24.5
> 
> PM with questions.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gant 3/2 Sack Blazer*
> Good condition.
> No noted external flaws.
> half lined, lapped seams, patch flap pockets, natural shoulders
> some staining of the inner lining
> some unraveling of the seams inside the vent.
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 21
> length BOC: 30.5
> Sleeves: 25
> *yours for $40>>$30-*-shipped CONUS
> PM with questions.


*pg. 1054*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties!*

*GROUP 16: PATTERNS AND EMBLEMATICS*



76) Monmouth Park emblematic. ALl silk. 3 5/8. $10

  

77) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $10

  

78) Ryder and Amies; I assume a Cambridge college. Polyester. 3 5/8". $8

   

79) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

80) Faberge--yes, the egg people! An extremely luxurious tie, with one tiny thread bump, as shown. Hence this is in Very Good condition, and so just $12. 4".

  

*GROUP 17: PATTERNS AND STRIPES!*



81) RARE! A beautiful trad. tie from Gorsart Clothes. Gorsart was a clothier to Wall Street executives who desired a personal level of service; it opened in 1921, and closed in 2000, blaming casual Fridays for its demise. This is a lovely heavy silk emblematic showing pheasants in flight. 3 1/8". $14.

  

82) Bert Lawrence. Ducks in flight. Keeper off on one side; likely poly-silk. 3 1/8". $9.

  

83) ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $10

 

84) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $12

 

85) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $10

 

*GROUP 18: PICTORIALS!*



86) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

87) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



88) Golf. $8. CLAIMED

89) Biplanes! Made for Tie Rack. All silk. 3 3/4". $12.

 

90) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

*GROUP 19: PATTERNS AND VINTAGE*



91) Stefano Milano. 3 3/4". $9.

 

92) Jim Thompson geometric. A lovely, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $10

 

93) Vintage Rutgers tie. Good condition; some disbalance on blade. 2 7/8". $9

 

94) Vintage black uniform tie in cotton, wool, and rayon. 4" at end, but sharply angled along the blade as was typical. Very Good condition. $10.

 

*GROUP 20: EMBLEMATICS--INCLUDING CHIPP!*



95) Mystery tools! $7. CLAIMED

96) Horse's Butt! Perfect for the lover of shell shoes!  No maker or fabric, but likely poly. 3 3/8". $12.

 

97) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12

  

98) Wm. Chelsea heraldic. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $6.

  

99) Chipp emblematic. 55/45 silk/poly. Woven in England. A rare Chipp tie, this one won't make you the target of a sexual harassment suit! $18

  

*GROUP 21: MORE BOWTIES!*

​
100) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.

 

101) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.



102) All silk; Made in the USA. Vintage. Very Good condition. $7

 

103) All silk; Made in England. Burberry. Some fraying to straight edges, hence Good condition. $5.

 

104) Vintage Brooks Brothers; white block script on black label. All silk. Very Good condition. $8.

 

105) Wool challis. Hand blocked in England. Very Good condition, although it does have a very small wear mark by the adjuster, as shown. $7.

  

106) Burgundy bow. Likely silk. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $5

 

107) Paisley bow. Rayon. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $6


----------



## wacolo

$30--->$27 Shipped CONUS Olive Flannel Waistcoat Large 65/25/10 Wool Polyester and Cashmere. The materials feel like a midweight flannel. It is a mottled olive with a cinchback. Excellent condition. 
Chest 23
Length down back 21.5
Shoulder 17

https://postimg.org/image/hjxw8c31v/ https://postimg.org/image/4ic7ihenn/

$45--->$40 3/2 Sack Suit For The Gentry ~48 No tags on this one except for a union label. I know Southwick, Oritsky, and Gordon of Philadelphia made for this shop, but I am not sure where this one came from. Feels to be half-canvassed. The usual tradly details. 3/2, center vent, sack, two buttons on the sleeve, flat front pants. The material is a mid-weight herringbone with a fine stripe running through it in a medium brown. Clean all over with no holes or stains. The pants do have a 1.75" cuff currently. The measurements are.......
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.25
Sleeve 25 +1.5

Waist 21.5 +1.5
Outseam Top of Waistband 43.75
Inseam 32.5

https://postimg.org/image/3sc3ik7w3/ https://postimg.org/image/mi42zb0mr/ https://postimg.org/image/68dwwepyr/

Each tie is $12 each shipped CONUS. All are stain free. Thanks!
L to R
1. Robert Talbott Tennis Rackets 58 x 3.75
2. John Comfort Made in England 58 x 3.5
3. Perpetual Made in England Blue Swans 58 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/4yo8dfnn7/
4. Made in England 60 x 3.75
5. T.M. Lewin Red horsebits 57 x 3.75
6. Burberrys Made in England 58 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/i6nm6dl6b/

7. H. Stockton Ancient Madder 57 x 3.5
8. J.Z. Richards Gorgeous. Possibly a Wool/Silk but unmarked. 58 x 3.5
9. Burberrys Made in England 57 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/f3mw3067n/

10. Lands' End Made in USA Repp 57 x 3.75
11. Lands' End XL Made in USA 63 x 3.75
12. Charles Made in England 58 x 3.75

https://postimg.org/image/vq4gc2z5f/


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers burgundy cashmere sweater vest
Made in England
Tagged 42
Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 25.5

$33 conus







Brooks Brothers tattersall bd sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus






Brooks Brothers NWT bd tattersall
Size XL

$25 conus







Hilditch and Key spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuffs
Tagged 17 but measures 16.5 x 36

$23 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

Updated.



32rollandrock said:


> A fantastic Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sack. Flawless condition. No size tag, but equates to 43R. Hand measurements are: armpit to armpit, 22.75 inches; shoulder width, 18.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve lentth, 22.5 inches with another 2.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/148_zps0580d800.jpg.html
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/152_zps248200e0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/153_zpsee520e34.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/156_zps8184a701.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/158_zpsa62805c0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/160_zps16e399a6.jpg.html
> 
> A Pendleton tweed sport coat made in USA. Flawless condition. Two button, darted, single vent, fully lined. Tagged 46 L. Hand measurements are: armpit to armpit, 23.75 inches; shoulder width, 19.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 32 inches; sleeve length, 25.75 with another 1.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS.
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/007_zpsc191c75c.jpg.html
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/026_zps4d838b3d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/011_zpsad3c09f7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/016_zps1c8be742.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/018_zps1f3d20b9.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/020_zps86823093.jpg.html
> 
> This one by Hart Schaffner Marx is old and gorgeous. It's a three button--but not 3/2--sack with hook vent. Gorgeous condition. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 20.75 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 27.75 inches; sleeve length, 23.5 inches with another inch possible. $20 CONUS
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/181_zps9cd0d4ac.jpg.html
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/184_zpse37cf087.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/188_zps881e4b43.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/189_zps1935f57d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/195_zps914dffb8.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/196_zpsd76e583a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/197_zps6cdf7807.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/191_zpsea577927.jpg.html
> 
> Scarlet blazer by Pendleton. Flawless, as-new condition. Two button, darted and fully lined with patch pockets. Made in USA and tagged 48. It would be perfect for football weekends if you are an Alabama or Wisconsin fan, also great for holiday parties. Hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24.75 inches; shoulder width, 19.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length, 25.75 with another two inches possible. $25 CONUS
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/132_zps52d0bfb6.jpg.html
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/135_zps952f163d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/136_zps331b0bfe.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/138_zps1f045d46.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/139_zps771b42fb.jpg.html
> 
> I got this one from Tweedy Don but it no longer works for me like it should, and so I'm passing it on. It's from Mervin Levine on Fifth Avenue in New York. Two button and darted, with a ticket pocket. Zero flaws. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; shoulder width, 19.25 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length, 25.75 inches with another half inch possible. $20 CONUS
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/168_zpsd410db93.jpg.html
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/176_zps0af0bc1a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/179_zps71bb2eda.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/174_zps51b0c855.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/173_zpsc3d4195f.jpg.html
> 
> This Pendleton shirt has flaws, fully pictured, but I'm a sucker for shadow plaid, and this is a great example. Made in USA, size medium, 23.5 inches from armpit to armpit, 28.5 inches in length and sleeves are 24.25 inches. Holes on both cuffs, shown, and a discoloration on front, also shown. $10 CONUS
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/028_zps5b9927fa.jpg.html
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/036_zpsc0531e94.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/035_zpsb4ee9c7f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/034_zps0f197ac7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/032_zpse5b3aed0.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/91714/030_zpsc27c1b06.jpg.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tagged 41R, this sport coat by Samuelsohn is flawless, gorgeous and perfect for fall. Indistinguishable from new. Dual vents, two button with subtle darts. The tag indicates that this may have been a made-to-measure. Certainly, the prior owner took very good care of it. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21.5 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches. $65 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/046_zps59a31630.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/048_zps14350c27.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/007_zpse7272c7c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/003_zpse1c4dfef.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/011_zps4eda25a1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/009_zps9b8f93e3.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/010_zps50240de2.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/012_zps08fd3585.jpg.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

A bowler by Cavanagh. This is a quality vintage hat that I would hate to see go to someone for a Halloween costume, so I rescued it. It needs to be cleaned and re-blocked, but has no structural damage or irrevocable stains. Size 7 1/8. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/015_zpsbd4e7301.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/016_zps4f7bf39b.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/018_zpsc7f3a5a2.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/017_zps3d659424.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/021_zps40bdeec6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/020_zpsdf7ea86a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/022_zps577ad641.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/023_zps06e5781f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/027_zps298bf355.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/10614/026_zpse45882db.jpg.html


----------



## JackFlash

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u0egwc1zbg8jsm5/AACRc_cf1_JSDbabp7pHeQeVa?dl=0

Allen Edmonds Cody Moc-toe Tassel Loafers (8.5 EEE) [$60 shipped CONUS]
_Excellent_ condition (please see *detailed set of pictures*); just needs a little edge dressing and AE chili polish.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g8f8c3bw4iab1s1/AACnie5DjATOO8m1ACEM6gmda?dl=0

Corbin two button flap patch blazer! [$30 shipped CONUS]
No holes, tares, or stains! Great condition (please see *detailed set of pictures*). [shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 18 2/8; pit to pit, 21 3/4; back of coat, 31 7/8; waist, 20 3/4; arm, 26.25]


----------



## wwilson

I'll be posting some brown longwings made in USA British Walkers in Size 8D later today or tomorrow. These are great looking shoes and are in good shape. I'm not real familiar with the brand, but they are solid shoes and appear to be on the same level as Florsheims and Hanovers..$25 shipped CONUS
.

__
https://flic.kr/p/15436405266


__
https://flic.kr/p/15272922817


----------



## wwilson

More pix...


----------



## wwilson

*Land"s End Ragg Sweater*

Size L (42-44)
Made in USA
P2P: 26
Sleeve: 24.5
Length BOC: 26

Asking $15 shipped CONUS


----------



## wwilson

*17.5 - 34/35 Shirts*

Brooks Brothers Pinpoints in Candy Stripe (failed ebay attempts for university stripe OCBD!) $7 each or $18 for all! SOLD!

Measurements available upon request!


----------



## wwilson

*Land's End Tattersall Size XL 17-17.5*

This is the Highlander shirt from about 2-3 years ago. It is very thin material and has really large buttons, asking $15 shipped CONUS



P2P: 26
Sleeve: 24.5
Length BOC: 32


----------



## wwilson

*RL Polo Sweater Vest Size L*

P2P: 21.5
Length BOC: 25

Asking $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

Up for your consideration:

Paul Fredrick Wool and Cashmere Topcoat in XXLT-50-52 Long





Asking $80 plus $10 shipping


----------



## Watchman

Paul Fredrick 100% wool SC in 50 Long





Asking $60 plus $5 shipping


----------



## Watchman

Paul Fredrick 100% wool blazer in the Steel Blue color 52 Long







Asking $60 plus $5 shipping


----------



## wwilson

*Bill's Khaki's*

Beater pair of M2's...fraying on cuffs and slight wear on pockets, asking $12 shipped CONUS

Waist: 21
Inside hem: 34
Outside Hem: 44


__
https://flic.kr/p/pgBQHe


__
https://flic.kr/p/pgBQHe


__
https://flic.kr/p/pgBQHe


__
https://flic.kr/p/pgBQHe


I have 2 identical pairs of Bill's pleated and cuffed wool trousers with the following measurements:

Waist: 18
Inseam: 31
Outside hem: 40
Leg opening: 9 3/8

Each pair is in great shape but I'm not sure what model they are...asking $25 each or $40 for the pair shipped CONUS


----------



## wwilson

*Last of my Stuff!*

Orvis Pleated Cords, asking $10 shipped CONUS

Waist: 18
Inseam: 32
Outside hem: 41
leg opening: 9.5





RL Polo Yarmouth in Navy check, size 18-34/35, asking $12 shipped CONUS




P2P: 31
Length BOC: 33
Sleeve 24

RL Polo Brown Corduroy shirt, size XL, asking $12 shipped CONUS

P2P: 25.5
Length BOC: 32
Sleeve: 25.5



Land's End Size XL 17-17.5, asking $12 shipped CONUS

P2P: 26
Length BOC: 32
Sleeve: 22





Lacoste Size 6, asking $12 shipped CONUS

P2P: 22.5
Length BOC: 26





Sperry Canvas Loafers, Size 11, barely worn, hurt my feet! asking $15 shipped CONUS







Thanks for looking!


----------



## WipitDC

Brooks Brothers camelhair sweater vest, size XL.

Worn twice by my father, who has since lost weight and is now looking to unload it. Its effectively NWOT, no holes/pulls/stains/etc.

Looking for $50 shipped to CONUS.

thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anyone have a pair of burgundy longwings they're looking to unload? I could do a 12EEE, 12.5, or a 13C. Not looking to spend a ton of money and need not be made in the USA.


----------



## maximar




----------



## maximar




----------



## ccl127

I have a Barbour Beaufort for sale. It is the Classic Beaufort, in olive green and has only been worn a handfull of times. One unique thing, I am tall so I had the sleeves lengthened about 2" by Barbour... then even extended the inner lining and looks great. It is a size 42. Asking $250 shipped. Let me know if you want pics.


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Feragamo Shoes* Made in Italy, Size 12. Well worn, but still have life left in them.

Burgundy Moc Split Toe: _$45_



  

  

Orange PTD: _$30_



   



38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$30* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$12*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Thanks to those helping me clean stuff out. The rest of you, let's keep this going! I need room for infant clothes!*
*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   





Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$SOLD*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: *SOLD*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: *SOLD*
Preswick & Moore Ancient Madder NWT ($30) 3.5 x 55.5 *$20*

*Shoes:* Get these summer shoes before the season is over! Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$18*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:

Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue. 

 

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $30*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $12*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $10*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $12*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $125. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $18*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25
*
Hats: *

*Shoes:* 

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$120*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## LeeLo

*PRICE DROP*



LeeLo said:


> *Johnston & Murphy Tassel Loafers 9.5 C*
> 
> $25 shipped CONUS _*---> $20*_. Pre-owned but still have a lot of life left in them
> 
> Message me for details


----------



## Bin'Zev

Stop being my size at once! I can't afford the competition.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I added cash values onto the original listings that were for trade.





ThatDudeOrion said:


> I want to pass on a couple things I've gotten over the last few months that don't fit as well as I would like them too. I'm not really looking for cash, I mainly want to trade for tradly stuff. (challis or ancient madder long ties, silk bow ties, OCBD's in solids or uni stripes, LWB's in tan, PTB's in tan or brown, loafers in shell, suits, flannel trousers, etc.)
> 
> 9.5-10.5C/D, 42-44R, 16.5-17.5x34/35, 36 waist x anything longer than 28 inseam
> 
> This jacket was given to me when new by a friend, albeit in a size I could never wear, but wish I could, so it is in essentially NWOT condition
> Made in USA
> tagged size XL
> A2 style
> dark brown very soft and supple genuine leather, also pretty heavy
> fully lined
> embroidered ww2 style nose art
> p2p 27"
> waist tapers to 19" but expands with elastic
> BOC 29"
> sleeve from pit to cuff is 19", for whatever reason I blanked on measuring shoulder to cuff, but can easily provide that if someone wants it.
> $50 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up first is a J. Crew shirt which is either a thin oxford cloth or a loosely woven pinpoint
> thin blue stripes (more of a candy stripe than uni stripe, I think)
> tagged L tailored fit
> 17 neck x 35.5
> 23 p2p
> 19 shoulders
> 27 sleeve
> 31 boc
> $15 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me with offers, all prices are OBO, and trades welcome.


I added cash values onto the original listings that were for trade.


----------



## Monocle

Reduced

SOLD Pendleton modern wool shirt. Size L. W24 L30 SL33/34 *$22 >$16*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5470_zps1f361916.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5471_zpsd15dce50.jpg.html

*SOLD Lewis Creek* Waxed Cotton Blackwatch Jacket. Made in Scotland by a good brand. In rugged good shape. The label at yoke is a little deteriorated, but the jacket is in great shape. Sized M, 100% waxed cotton. Slash pockets and utility pockets in and out all over. Buttoning vents.
W24 L33 SL34/35 *$75.00 > $55.00 (PM for international rate)*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5465_zps864247d1.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5467_zps4fac9bfc.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5468_zps0f5dd0ed.jpg.html

*English* shetland in chestnut and green with argyle. Made in UK. Medium weight.
Unsized but consistent with a LARGE bordering XL 
W22" L26" SL34 unrolled. *$25.00 > **$16.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5520_zps090685c9.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5521_zps1eeba5c3.jpg.html

5. Older L.L. Bean Norwegian birdseye in navy. Heavy 80/20 wool and rayon. Sized LARGE
W23" L25" SL34" *$40.00 >** $30.00*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5527_zpsecd33e6a.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5525_zps5bcabcec.jpg.html

:icon_study:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

maximar said:


> View attachment 12899
> View attachment 12900


they are allen edmonds, but what size, price, and model. Are they strands?


----------



## Reuben

maximar said:


> From my closet is a used but surely not abused pair of Allen Edmonds "Strand" medallion captoes in black Horween Shell Cordovan Leather size 8.5 eee (extra wide). The pictures will tell you the condition. Check out the soles including the heel and toes! The "JR and Horween Shell Cordovan" stamp is still very much visible. The shoes are first quality and does not have "seconds" stamp on the soles though (for me honestly) there is a flaw on the toe on the right shoe. So they are completely recraftable by Allen Edmonds, if you ever wear the soles out. I wear almost all Allen Edmonds shoes in 9ee or 9 eee except for the 65 last which these shoes were built in because this last is slightly long. I do not accept returns so please know our AE size. Asking price is $275 CONUS
> 
> 
> View attachment 12897
> View attachment 12898





Nobleprofessor said:


> they are allen edmonds, but what size, price, and model. Are they strands?


8.5EEE, $275, black shell Strands


----------



## Trevor

Polo 43" Ribbon Length (not including buckles, chrome on buckles is worn some) - $7 Shipped 
 

Custom Needle Point Belt, 1.25" Wide, 38.5" from buckle to center hole - $30 Shipped

   

3.5" Ben Silver Tie - $15 Shipped











11 D Allen Edmonds Polo Shoes - $30 Shipped


----------



## Trevor

Danill Double Bresated Overcoat. Very Close to 100% Cashmere. - $35 SHIPPED

P2P - 21.5
Shoulder - 18.25
Length - 38.5
Sleeve - 24"
3" Flap Pockets
Single Vent


----------



## Trevor

Hey Guys,

I ended up losing some weight and these shirts no longer fit me. We are also getting ready to move, so I'm trying to clean out the closet before hand.

I have been out of the game for a while, so please ask questions!!

Brooks Brothers Must Iron OCBD. Made in USA. Purchased New (all 4 at the same time) and only wore once... Near New. I purchased big assuming they would shrink.

White/Blue Stripe - $37 Shipped
















Blue - $37 Shipped


Ecru - $37 Shipped
 

White - $37 Shipped










Light Yellow - $18 Shipped
 

Light Yellow/Blue/Light Blue - $18 Shipped
  

Light Purple/Light Blue/Light Green - $18 Shipped
  

White/Pink/Black - $15 Shipped
  

Blue/White/Green - $15 Shipped
 









White/Yellow Stripe - $13 Shipped
 

Light Purple/Light Green/Green - $13 Shipped


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> 8.5EEE, $275, black shell Strands


How did you determine the price?


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> How did you determine the price?


That's the price he listed in his post.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> That's the price he listed in his post.


sorry. I meant to direct that to Maximar. I wonder how Maximar came up with that price.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

A few Viyellas from the closet. Prices include shipping to CONUS, and if you want more than one, just PM me with an offer.

*Recent Viyella, Size L, Made in USA: *Just worn a few times. 80/20 blend. $20

Chest: 25
Length: 32
Sleeve: 24.5





*Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella, Size L (fits more like a M): *No tag, but probably made in Canada. Older 55/45 blend. $15

Chest: 23
Length: 31
Sleeve: 24.5





*Nice Saks Viyella, Size L: *80/20 blend, classic pattern. $15

Chest: 24
Length: 32.5
Sleeve: 24


----------



## maximar

Nobleprofessor said:


> sorry. I meant to direct that to Maximar. I wonder how Maximar came up with that price.


$275 is half the price of $550 (when they were new):


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming, but a couple of things

LE Charter Collection Donegal Tweed in 42L - couple of moth spots so I'm selling cheap $20
Grey trousers from the Harvard Coop - super old in size 32x30. Very slender! $25.


----------



## Duvel

Oh, my, I'd love to grab some of this nice stuff. I'm trying to be good so I have money to spend on a nice Shetland next month. And I don't mean the pony.


----------



## Orgetorix

tennesseean, please embiggen those Polo spectators to 11.5D so I can buy them. They taunt me every time you bump them.


----------



## Orgetorix

Nobleprofessor said:


> How did you determine the price?





Nobleprofessor said:


> sorry. I meant to direct that to Maximar. I wonder how Maximar came up with that price.


Not a huge deal, but it's slightly bad form to question sellers' asking prices publicly here in the thread. That would be more appropriate via PM.


----------



## hardline_42

Anybody have any decent fall/winter suits in 37S or 38S? I recently lost a bunch of weight and have nothing to wear while my current suits are at the tailor's. PM me with what you've got. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers black braces
Appear unworn
Made in England

$20 conus


----------



## oxford cloth button down

hardline_42 said:


> Anybody have any decent fall/winter suits in 37S or 38S? I recently lost a bunch of weight and have nothing to wear while my current suits are at the tailor's. PM me with what you've got. Thanks.


Oh great, another guy my size


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Thought I would go ahead and clean out the sweater drawer.

*Harley of Scotland, Size L*

I only got to wear this a couple of times late last winter after I cut the tags off. It's an indistinct Fair Isle pattern which continues throughout the sleeves and back. On the charcoal base are wonderful hues of crimson and ochre, with a hint of blue. The content is 89% wool, 11% poly, and the softness and resilience of the sweater reflect that. $35

Chest: 23
Length: 26
Sleeve (from neck): 29


----------



## ArtVandalay

*42L Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
*Reddish-brown with blue and red overcheck. Fantastic shape, no issues. Half canvassed. I bought this on eBay for myself over the summer but it's a big too big for me. 
Asking *$55* shipped

18.5" shoulders 
22" pit to pit
21" waist
25 1/8" sleeves (+2.75)
32.5" BOC



*40R Harris Tweed Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack
*Beautiful tweed, from the JAB Red Label days. No issues.
Asking *$50* shipped
18" shoulders
21" pit to pit
19" waist
24.25" sleeves (+2.25)
30.25" BOC



*40R Brooks Brothers Brooksease silk sportcoat
*Two-button darted, fully lined, in beautiful condition.
Asking *$35 *shipped
17.5" shoulders 
21" pit to pit
19.75" waist
24.25" sleeves (+2.25")
30.5" BOC


----------



## closerlook

Hey guys,
I have a perfect condition PRINGLE of SCOTLAND Navy wool cardigan. Premium quality, with a ribbon backing to the placket and pearlescent buttons. The Pringle tag is amazing. size 42. Asking $60 shipped. Please PM and I will supply images.
Still have the Sz L LL BEAN Norwegian Sweater - Navy with white flecks, also in great condition. $45 shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## M Go Crimson

Bump

This cotton blazer comes from patelsd and is in NWOT condition. *Available at the same $70 >> $55 >> $45 >> $35 shipped *



patelsd said:


> 4) NWOT Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets sewn shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. $70 shipped CONUS
> Actual measurements
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"





M Go Crimson said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325 >> $285 >> $255 >> $225 >> $180 shipped
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.25''; Pants 41W/36L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> Not a huge deal, but it's slightly bad form to question sellers' asking prices publicly here in the thread. That would be more appropriate via PM.


I didn't question the price. Just how it was determined.


----------



## gamma68

*JCrew charcoal long-sleeve polo*

* 100% lambswool, nice and thick, the way they're supposed to be made.
* Made in the United Kingdom.
* Tagged size M but fits more like a large, please see measurements.
* Excellent condition with no holes or stains.

Pit-to-pit: 23"
Sleeve from collar: 34" w/cuff unrolled
Length from bottom of collar: 26"

*Asking $20 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Classic Trad!*

*L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater*

This is the classic Muffy-endorsed version
Made in Norway
80% wool, 20% rayon
Excellent condition with no holes or stains

Pit-to-pit: 25.5"
Sleeve from collar: 35" w/cuff unrolled
Sleeve from shoulder: 25.5"
Sleeve from pit: 23"
Length from top of collar: 25"

*Asking $35 CONUS*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*More Classic Trad!*

*Vintage Deansgate for Yale Co-Op 3/2 sack navy blazer*

Doeskin fabric
No darts, 3/2 roll, lower patch pockets, two-button cuffs
Slanted vent
Partly lined
Made in the USA, union tag places it circa 1968-1976
No size tag, please see measurements

Please note this blazer is a deep "midnight navy" blue

Condition: No holes or stains. There is a 2.5" lining tear at the interior breast pocket (pictured) and about 3" of seam stitching has come loose at the vent. Both are easy fixes.

Shoulders: 18.75"
Pit-to-pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*DROPS*

*BB MAKERS BOWTIE*

Adjustable, all silk, woven in England
Navy with red and green stripes
Ends measure 3"
Excellent, gently used condition

*CLAIMED*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NECKTIES*

*Chipp, bearded collie*
100% silk, made in the USA
3.75" wide, excellent condition
*CLAIMED*

*STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
All silk, made in the USA
Green, maroon and navy stripes with a thin yellow stripe
4" wide, very minor wear at one blade corner (gotta squint to see it)
*CLAIMED*

*
STRIPED BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS*
65% silk, 35% polyester
Woven in England
Navy and gold stripes with a thin violet red stripe
4" wide, very good condition
*CLAIMED*


----------



## jfkemd

Vintage Albert Tweed Sack
38-39R
very nice tweed sack. no flaws.
the pictures speak for themselves
lapped seams. natural shoulders.
patch flap pockets.
lapels were pressed to settle on the middle button.
measurements:
shoulders: 17.25
armpits: 20.5
BOC: 30.5
sleeves: 25
*Sold*


----------



## sbdivemaster

gamma68 said:


> *DROPS*
> *Chipp, bearded collie*
> 100% silk, made in the USA
> 3.75" wide, excellent condition
> *Asking $15>>12>>$10 including shipping CONUS*


I've been meaning to say something: I'm pretty sure that's an Old English Sheepdog.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Even here in Shangr-La, it's sweater weather...

*Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Corduroy Pants*

Only a few left...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Polo Ralph Lauren Olive 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
PRL "Philip Pant"; 100% Cotton; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 32/30*
Waist: 33.5"
Inseam: 30"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; Coin Pocket; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*J Crew Navy 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
100% Cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25*



*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## blacksby

Beautiful, Sturdy Harris Tweed
-shoulders 18 1/4"
-P2P 22"
-sleeves 23 1/2" (+1 1/2" avail)
-boc 30 1/2"
2 button, sack, a really great color combo of chocolate, beige, black, grey, etc., Very complex.
From a very trad clothier in Rumson NJ, a classic Harris Tweed. Half lined, near mint condition, no issues. This will fit a 42R perfectly, or a 40r with a sweater!

$40 shipped CONUS or make offer. More pics available.


----------



## gamma68

sbdivemaster said:


> I've been meaning to say something: I'm pretty sure that's an Old English Sheepdog.


This presents an opportunity to show what a great deal $10 is for this tie:

https://www.chippneckwear.com/bearded-collie-tie/


----------



## sbdivemaster

gamma68 said:


> This presents an opportunity to show what a great deal $10 is for this tie:
> 
> https://www.chippneckwear.com/bearded-collie-tie/


They look pretty similar to me:

















But I will have to defer to the source:

















I stand corrected.


----------



## crs

blacksby said:


> From a very trad clothier in Rumson NJ


Moved to Sea Bright a while back. Quality stuff there.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crs said:


> Moved to Sea Bright a while back. Quality stuff there.


I didn't know they were still around. I'll have to check them out next time I'm down there.


----------



## crs

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I didn't know they were still around. I'll have to check them out next time I'm down there.


On the ocean side of the street. The one across the street was destroyed by Hurricane Sandy.

https://northshoremenswear.com/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Polo by Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket with lapped seams.*

This is another very nice unstructured jacket! Made by Polo back when it was good, this is cut from almost a miniature herringbone tweed in classic Donegal-esque pepper and salt colouring. It has a lovely and casual 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle darts and so is not a sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It also has a centre lapped seam down the back. It features four button cuffs, and flapped patch pockets. This is a very unstructured jacket, and would be perfect for a causal office, or for the weekend! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged 43L. Measurements:*

Chest; 24
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4





    

*2) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*3) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*4) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*5) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*6) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*7) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*8) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*9) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*10) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 

        

*11) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*12) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*13) UNWORN CLASSIC grey herringbone Harris Tweed.
*
Another classic wardrobe staple--the grey herringbone Harris Tweed! This is a lovely jacket, with a contemporary two button front, subtle darts, a single centre vent, and a full lining. This features four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is clearly unworn; the vent is still basted shut.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*14) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*15) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (16) AND (17) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*16) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*17) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*18) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*19) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*20) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*21) STUNNING Made in Italy Beretta Shooting Jacket!

*[/CENTER]

This is absolutely gorgeous! Beautifully cut from lighter mid-weight lambswool cloth that has a lovely hand and drape and is the perfect heft for Spring and early Fall, this gorgeous jacket from Beretta was Made in Italy--as you'd expect, from a Beratta offering. The patterning and colourway are simply beautiful--the base is a classic chestnut and burned golden wheat, complemented with an elegant windowpane check of vertical striping in cornflower blue, and horizontal stripes in light periwinkle.

The construction of the jacket lives up to the cloth; it is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features subtle darting and a three-button front--traditional and correct for shooting jackets. Naturally, it features a ticket pocket and two flapped lower pockets, which are subtly slanted for the proper hacking effect. As a shooting jacket is has a fully functional bi-swing back for ease of movement while shooting, and dark mocha suede elbow patches. All the exterior buttons are dark chestnut leather football buttons with metal shanks; the interior buttons securing the pockets are Beretta's own custom-made buttons with Beretta logos. This jacket has a twin vent.

Although (unlike other jackets from the same source I'll be listing today) this does not have its tags, it is new, and unworn; all of the pockets are basted shut and it's in mint condition.

The original retail on this jacket was considerable! I'm offering it for j*ust $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4



      
          

*22) LOVELY Donegal-esque tweed in lichen green with flecking throughout!*

This is a lovely, lovely jacket! Cut from a Donegalesque tweed in a lovely and subtle lichen green, this is flecked throughout with berry red, loden green, forest green, gorse yellow, cream, peat black, sky blue, Royal blue, and pumpkin orange--this is a tweed that's perfect for Fall and early Spring! Made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button front model, with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons in a lovely shade of mapelwood, perfect for the colourway of this tweed. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



 

  

*24) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*25) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*26) Hildreth and Herricks Larger Tweed!*

This is lovely tweed for the larger Trad! Made for Hildreth & Herricks, this is cut from lighter mid-weight tweed in a classic greenish-brown herringbone, with a subtle overcheck of chestnut (vertically) and mustard (running horizontally). This is a contemporary three button model with darting; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 50Ex.Long, this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 35



       

*27) Lauren Chocolate Cord with Paisley lining*

This is a great cord jacket--I'm certain it's unworn! Cut from a lovely milk chocolate cotton corduroy, this is a two button model with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still basted shut. And the lining is lovely! Imported--just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (_ 1 1/2)
SHoulder: 21
Length: 33





     

*28) Wonderfully Stalwart Harris Tweed with suede elbow patches!*

This is a lovely classic Harris Tweed in grey and brown herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in chestnut running throughout. This jacket features suede elbow patches, and classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has a two button closure and subtle darts. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28





      

*29) Brooks Brothers MADE IN ITALY Brown Herringbone in lambswool.*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from very soft lambswool in a classic dark brown and black herringbone pattern, this was Made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 43L, BUT IS SMALLER, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 197/8
Length: 32 1/2





     

*30) MADE IN ITALY herringbone tweed with striking overcheck!
*
The patterning and colouring of this jacket are simply wonderful! This is a classic cream and grey herringbone, but with a striking overchecking in burnt range and Royal blue, with flecking of green and yellow throughout. My pictures really don't do this justice, but do see the close-up! This is a contemporary two button front model with darts and a single centre vent. It appears half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. Note that this is a wool blend, although this was not apparent at all until I saw the interior label. This lovely jacket was Made in Italy, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4





     

*31) STUNNING 3/2 sack in camelhair from The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is absolutely wonderful--my pictures really do NOT do this jacket justice at all! This is from The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothing retailers in Princeton during The Golden Age of TNSIL style. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair, in a lovely honey tone of camel. This is also that rarity--a camelhair jacket in absolutely wonderful condition; this was clearly either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. It is a classic 3/2 sack, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons appear to be natural horn. It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



    

*32) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles all bundled up in a great 1960's piece! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets--so beloved of the 1960s'--and twin vents, showing the English influence on later 1960s fashion. There's no country of origin, but this is clearly an American jacket. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $38, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*33) VINTAGE Pre-1962 CLASSIC 3/2 sack with NARROW LAPELS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! This jacket dates from between 1949 and 1962, given the interior Union label; judging by the Wallach's label inside this dates from the latter part of the 1950s. Where to start? First, the cut; this is a classic 1950s tweed, with a high roll 3/2 lapel and a sack cut, with beautifully narrow lapels--the sort that the current imitators try so hard to get right and so rarely do. This has three button cuffs and a single HOOK vent. This is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a very natural shoulder.

The colourway is also wonderfully mid-century, being the drab, conservative earthtones that are hardly ever seen anymore. And it's a houndstooth, the pattern beloved of the original 1950s-era hipsters..... It was sold by Wallach's, a store that later morphed into a respectable purveyor of tradly items to the New York suburbanites--precisely the sort of people who commuted in Mad Men! Alas, its continued respectability led to its doom... Wallach's has long gone.

This jacket has no flaws, but it could use a dry clean--and since I'm always conservative in vintage pieces, this is in Very Good condition.

This would cost a fortune on Etsy or on one of the "specialist" online retailers of original TNSIL clothing, but I'm

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2





   

*34) FANTASTIC VINTAGE PURE CASHMERE JACKET! UTTERLY 1960s!*

This jacket is simply AWESOME! First, this is a a real CASHMERE jacket, dating from a time when cashmere was CASHMERE--thick, soft, and wonderfully luxurious, not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays. And this jacket has lost none of its softness--this was clearly worn very, very sparingly! Second, the cut--this is an utterly 1960's jacket! It has beautifully narrow lapels with a classic 1960s shaping, a SINGLE button closure, and jetted pockets--this jacket was the epitome of expensive cool c. 1966. It also has single button cuffs--both intact! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style--and completely appropriate for a cashmere jacket of this quality. The colourway is also very 1960s--a complex weave of black and chestnut.

This is an awesome jacket!

It was sold by Arnold Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

This jacket is in very Good/Excellent condition; its only flaw is a small fray in the shoulder lining, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO BEAUTIES!*

*35) GORGEOUS Half-Belt Shooting Jacket by Orvis. c. 42L. Functional throat latch and bellows pockets! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from very high quality moleskin in a lovely and subdued lichen grey-green, this beautiful, functional jacket has everything that you could want in a sporting jacket. Half-canvassed and fully lined, it has a fixed half-belt at the back covering the back darting that provides further shape and flexibility. It also features a yoke across the shoulders at the back. It has a three button front closure with subtle darts, and a fully functional throat latch. The main front pockets are flapped, and, as it standard on shooting jackets, are bellows pockets, allowing you to carry far more than the usual patch pockets. This has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also features an zippered interior security pocket. This jacket was made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a beautifully made, classic Fall jacket, and is an absolute steal at

*just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged a 42L, this measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/8





         ​
*36) GORGEOUS Belvest Blazer! c. 42R. Hand-tailored in Italy.*

This is beautiful! hand-tailored in Italy, this lovely blazer displays careful Italian handwork throughout, from the pick-stitching on the lapels to the exquisite handwork on the pockets. This is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a Continental three button front, and four button cuffs; it also features subtle darting for the correct Italian silhouette. The lining features Belvest's logo throughout, and this was expressly hand-tailored for Damiani's of Miami, specialists in the best of Italian menswear. This jacket was tailored from Super 150s wool, and has a wonderful hand and a beautiful drape. It features a dual vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the United States. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

Tagged US 42R, this measures:
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Nobleprofessor

PRICES DROPS!!



Nobleprofessor said:


> Corbin (for Dilliard's) 44-46L no size label see measurements
> 
> Handsome Tweedy Block Check (sort of hard to describe)
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Chest (P2P) 23.75
> 
> Shoulder 19.5
> 
> Sleeve 26
> 
> Length 33
> 
> *ASKING FOR $48 with Free Shipping CONUS NEW PRICE $35 including shipping
> *
> 
> CORBIN Tweedy Glen Plaid 42R but no size tag see measurements
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Chest P2P 22
> 
> Shoulder 19
> 
> Sleeve 23 (with 2 plus inches extra to lengthen sleeve)
> 
> Length 31
> 
> *ASKING $45 FREE SHIPPING CONUS NEW PRICE $33 including shipping *
> 
> Make me an offer!


----------



## Monocle

Tan / Khaki Baracuta 46L long overcoat with zip out wool liner at local thrift. It is as new and very clean. As tan overcoats go, I think it would be well worth $16.99 - can proxy.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## colorvision

Question for Trad-exchangers: what's the going rate here for OCBD's? I just saw 2 nice BB Makers, 16-33 I think, for $12 each, but I didn't know whether they would sell here for the slightly-inflated LA thrift store prices + shipping. Edit: Not looking to sell for profit here, but certainly don't want to lose money.


----------



## jfkemd

_*Southwick 3/2 Tweed Sack--approx. 39R*
This is a Southwick 3/2 Sack made for Albert Ltd in Seattle._
_It does not have a tagged size, but I suspect this was a 40 or 41R._
_I had this professionally altered at the shoulders to fit me with excellent results._
_Shoulders: 17.5_
_armpits: 21_
_length BOC: 30_
_sleeves: 24.5
*Sold.*
_


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops to $50, 45, and 30, respectively.



ArtVandalay said:


> *42L Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
> *Reddish-brown with blue and red overcheck. Fantastic shape, no issues. Half canvassed. I bought this on eBay for myself over the summer but it's a big too big for me.
> Asking *$55* shipped
> 
> 18.5" shoulders
> 22" pit to pit
> 21" waist
> 25 1/8" sleeves (+2.75)
> 32.5" BOC
> 
> 
> 
> *40R Harris Tweed Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack
> *Beautiful tweed, from the JAB Red Label days. No issues.
> Asking *$50* shipped
> 18" shoulders
> 21" pit to pit
> 19" waist
> 24.25" sleeves (+2.25)
> 30.25" BOC
> 
> 
> 
> *40R Brooks Brothers Brooksease silk sportcoat
> *Two-button darted, fully lined, in beautiful condition.
> Asking *$35 *shipped
> 17.5" shoulders
> 21" pit to pit
> 19.75" waist
> 24.25" sleeves (+2.25")
> 30.5" BOC


----------



## drlivingston

colorvision said:


> Question for Trad-exchangers: what's the going rate here for OCBD's? I just saw 2 nice BB Makers, 16-33 I think, for $12 each, but I didn't know whether they would sell here for the slightly-inflated LA thrift store prices + shipping. Edit: Not looking to sell for profit here, but certainly don't want to lose money.


It depends on color, condition, label, etc. At that price, you will break even at best. 99% of people who sell here include shipping in the price. So, factoring that in, you can look back through several pages of this thread for pricepoint references.


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone interested in a navy cotton J Press v-neck? Medium...


----------



## TweedyDon

*More blazers, jackets, and tweeds--with more to come!*

*I have some wonderful, classic blazers, tweeds, and other jackets to pass on today--including several 3/2 sacks, patch pocket blazers, Harris Tweeds, and a wonderful Austrian jacket!*

As always, * I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS* on everything; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) A WONDERFUL TRAD CLASSIC! 3/2 sack navy Blazer from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! The English shop of Princeton is now long gone, but in its day it was one of the Big Four Princeton Ivy Clothiers from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--and this blazer shows why! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from navy hopsack, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders, a single centre vent, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has a lovely lapel roll and was, of course, Union made in the USA. Naturally, it features crested buttons. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



     

*2) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $22, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (UIS 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*3) GORGEOUS Tom James Bespoke Camelhair Blazer in Forest Green. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from thick, luxurious camelhair in a lovely shade of dark Forest Green. It is a contemporary two button front with darting. It has four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. The buttons are gold-toned and crested. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a truly beautiful jacket! My pictures really don't do this justice. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$50, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*5) CLASSIC Herringbone Harris Tweed*

A Fall classic! This lovely jacket is cut from Harris Tweed with a traditional light brown herringbone pattern, perfectly complemented by the traditional vertical Harris striping running throughout, in this case rich, deep chestnut and forest green, with flecks of slate grey heathered throughout.The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It features dark brown, leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, which are the traditional complements to Harris Tweed. It is fully lined and features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder; 20 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) Brooks Brothers Fall Glen Plaid tweed with three patch pockets!*

This is a classic, informal tweed! The patterning and colourway are wonderfully autumnal; this is a glen plaid jacket in a lovely medley of tans and forest greens. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It's half canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three patch pockets--always desirable, and rather rare! It was Union Made in the USA. This could do with a press, and so it is in Very Good condition only. As such, I'm asking

*just $32, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder; 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2



      

*7) TRAD GRAIL! Custom-made tweed by CHIPP with working cuffs!*

Tailors to President Kennedy, Chipp is THE Ivy Tailor--and this beautiful tweed shows why! Cut from a lovely heavyweight herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of burnt russet-orange and horizontal stripes of English mustard running throughout, this beautiful jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features fully functional surgeon's cuffs--classic two button cuffs, too, as you'd expect. It has a dual vent, and is darted. It was, of course, made in the USA.

Alas, it has some issues--although most are minor. First, it has some wear to the edges of the placket and the cuffs. Second, it has some tears at the stress points in the lining, as shown, including a fray at the hem. Finally, there is a wear-fray on the underwide of one sleeve near the cuff. This could be readily patched with an elbow patch--and since it's in an odd location this would fit well with a Chipp jacket, as Chipp invented patchwork tweeds and patchwork madras!

*Overall, then, this is in repairable condition, and, as such, is just $20, or offer.

Tagged a 39S, this measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4







        

*8) CLASSIC IVY 3/2 sack with three patch pockets!*

This is a lovely vintage blazer! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this sturdy hopsack blazer has a lovely lapel roll. It also features three patch pockets--very rare and desirable in a 3/2 sack! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It also features a lovely set of sunburst buttons, as shown. This was made for Marshall Fields, back when (a) it existed, and (b) it sold good quality traditional American clothing--like this blazer!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31



         

*9) ROBERT ROLLINS Flannel 3/2 sack blazer with PATCH POCKETS!*

Another lovely 3/2 sack blazer, this one in navy flannel, from Robert Rollins of New York. One of the great unsung heros of the Ivy look, Robert Rollins made most of the crested blazers for the better men's colleges during the 1950s and 1960s. So essential were they considered to the wardrobe of a man at an elite college that Vassar commissioned Rollins to make women's blazers as a direct mimic of places such as Yale and Princeton. And here's what the results looked like, at least on the sidelines of the 1952 Yale-Vassar bicycle race!

​
This blazer is a lovely example of a Rollins blazer! half-canvassed and half-lined, this features plain gold-toned buttons and a single centre vent. It has some minor repaired damage to the lining by the interior pocket, as shown, and could use a dry clean and a press, but otherwise it's in Very Good condition. This is also a rare smaller size--so grab it if it fits!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 16 1/4 (this has very natural shoulders!)
length: 29 1/2


       

*
10) GORGEOUS Corbin 3/2 sack in navy flannel!*

This is absolutely beautiful--m pictures don't do i justice at all! Cu from a beautiful navy flannel with a wonderful hand and drape this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Corbin's signaure crested buttons throughout. It has a single centre vent, and two main patch pockets on front. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Again, please don't be fooled by my terrible pictures--this is a truly beautiful blazer, from a classic American maker!

*Asking just $60

Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL and RARE Austrian Jacket in Merino Wool. Perfect for OKTOBERFEST!*

This is wonderful! Made in Germany, this traditional Austrian jacket is cut from 100% merino wool which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. It's a beautiful shade of light charcoal grey, which is offset with traditional Loden green trim at the jetting of the pockets, at the shoulder roping, the inside of the cuffs, and, of course, at the collar. This is a truly beautiful jacket! It also features horn buttons--including the original set of spare buttons on the inside--and half-belt at the back, centered with a horn button. This features two deep front flapped pockets, and a fully functional front breast pocket with a flap, secured by a horn button. It also features a ticket pocket which appears to be still basted shut-or else is merely ornamental.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is almost certainly unworn. This would be perfect for Oktoberfest!

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Jackets!*

*11) BEAUTIFUL MADE IN IRELAND TRADITIONAL DONEGAL TWEED!*

This is wonderful, and it was measured three times just to check that it didn't fit me--I've been after a jacket like this for years!

Cut from hardwearing and sturdy Donegal tweed--the real thing, not the faux "Donegal tweed" that just mimics its pattern--that's a classic Donegal weave in a base of brown with pumpkin orange, russet red, dark brown, and cream flecked and heathered within, this is a really lovely jacket for Fall and winter. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a traditional Irish dual vent. It's a contemporary two button model, with darts, and has the traditional leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. This was Made in Ireland, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/8







 

*12) CLASSIC Flannel Blazer in Forest Green with Patch Pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely heavyweight flannel that's now very rarely made, this is a lovely vintage blazer in forest green. It features two patch pockets with flaps, and crested buttons--it has darting, and is a contemporary two button front model with three button cuffs. It appears to be fully canvassed, and it's half-lined in a lovely vintage lining, showing horses and hunting horns! (This lining is repeated under the pocket flaps.) This has a single centre vent. This was, of course, Union-Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



      

*13) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Fall Leather!*

*I have several lovely leather jackets to pass on today, as well as a Schott leather vest, all of which are perfect for Fall!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


*1) Timberland Leather Jacket*

Made from waterproof cowhide, this is a seriously rugged jacket! It features knit cuffs and knit hem for warmth, two slash handwarmer pockets in front which close by means of Timberland-branded press studs. It includes perforated grommets under the arms for moisture control. The front zipper moves beautifully fluidly. It is lined in cotton, and the sleeves are lined in nylon for ease of getting on and off. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $45

Tagged a L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 (this is larger than it should be owing to the cut of the jacket and the extra leather under the arms; my guess is that this would best fit c. 44.)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (from shoulder) /37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 1/2 (cut so that the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 1/2



       

*2) CLASSIC LL Bean "Flying Tigers" Jacket*

This is one of THE Trad classic leather jackets! Cut from formidably rugged yet very soft goatskin, this beautiful jacket has front patch and flap pockets with press-stud closures, and knit cuffs and hem. The collar can be press-studded down to keep it in place. The front pockets also have side-entry handwarmer pockets. The shoulders feature epaulettes, and underarm grommets for moisture control. This has a quilted lining for warmth. This is an iconic Trad leather jacket! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder), 37 (like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 25 1/2



       

*3) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS XL Brooks Brothers SCOTTISH Wax Cotton Jacket--cross between a Barbur International & a Border! AS NEW CONDITION!*

This is absolutely gorgeous... and so packed with features it's hard to know where to start! First, the wax cotton shell was made by Halley Stevenson's of Dundee, Scotland--it's their signature "home and dry" finish. In my view, this is comparable to Barbour's old-style wax, but without the distinctive smell--and it's superior to the "sylkoil" used by Barbour now. The wax cotton shell is lined in cotton tartan lining, which was woven in England.

These British materials have all been put to good use--this is a wonderful jacket! It appears to be a cross between a Barbour International (since it's black, and packed with functional pockets), and a Border (in length). This jacket features two bellows chest pockets secured by studs, and two bellows lower pockets, also secured by studs. (All studs have "Brooke Brothers" imprinted on them.) The cuffs are also secured by studs; the sleeves are lined in the same tartan cotton as the body, making this jacket very easy to get on and off, and the cuffs are lined in thin-wale corduroy. The back has a dual vent secured by studs; but this has a neat arrangement whereby when the vent is not secured closed it does not flap loose, but is still secured to the body of the coat by a triangular section of lining. This jacket features a half-belt at the back, giving it a slimmer silhouette. It has a corduroy collar, and built into the collar is a rainhood, as shown. The collar also has a fully functional storm flap, again secured by studs. The interior has two deep pockets, including a security pocket secured with a stud and latch fastening.

This is an exceptionally well-designed and well-made jacket using some of the finest materials from Scotland and England! This is also in absolutely excellent, as-new condition. This is this a wonderful steal at just

*CLAIMED--THANK YOU!* International inquiries are welcome, with tracked shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (c. 36 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length (BOC): 33 1/4





                  

*Hood:*

 ​


----------



## HalfLegend

jfkemd said:


> _*Southwick 3/2 Tweed Sack--approx. 39R*
> _
> 
> 
> Sir, I must say, this is one the prettiest photos I have seen in a while. The wood with this beautiful jacket provoked such a feeling of warmth and fall that I just had to make it my iPhone background photo. Thank you! Hope the buyer wears it with warmth and good vibes!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie Updates!*

*I have a whole slew of wonderful ties to pass on today, including some GRAIL Vintage Langrocks, NWT BB Black Fleece, Prada, Gucci, Versace, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*

*GROUP 1: NWT BB GF, Prada, more!*



1) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $14.

  

3) NWT Brooks Brothers Black Fleece. Label crossed out. No obvious flaws. 2 3/4. Listed at $150; my price is $25!

    

4) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $17

  

5) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $15.

  

*GROUP 2: WOOL AND KNITS*



6) Handwoven by Phoebe Hudson. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/4". $16

  

8) Millar's of Connemarre, Ireland. Beautiful! 3" $16.

 

9) GORGEOUS Scottish tartan. Buchanan. 3 1/8". $15.

 

10) Another lovely Scottish tartan--Robertson. 3 1/8". $15.

 

*GROUP 3: Patterns and Vintage.*



11) Land's End. Smudge on end, as shown, so FREE with two other ties!



14) LOVELY Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. 2 7/8". Very Good condition. $15.

 

15) Hugo Boss. All cotton. 2 1/2". $12.

 

*GROUP 4: J. Press BOWTIES!*



16) Paisley. $16.

 

17) Neats. $16.

 

*GROUP 5: REGIMENTALS*



21) Silk organzine by Bert Pulitzer. Slightly rumpled keeper. 3". $15.

   

22) Darien Sports Shop of Conn. Vintage; 2 3/4". Slight run at tip, hence just $6.

 

*GROUP 6: CLASSIC WOOL AND VIYELLA TIES!*

*Perfect for Fall!*



23) YSL Heather Mist tie. Beautiful! Single thread pull as shown. 3 1/4". $14.

   

24) GORGEOUS Black Watch tie; very muted, and my pictures don't do this justice at all! Made from the true Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool.cotton, which I believe is no longer produced, by Viyella for Michaelson's. This is a lovely, classic, and RARE tie! 3 1/4". $20.

   

25) Vintage Lochcarron Shetland tie. 3". Rare. Very Good condition. $14.

 

26) Beautiful tartan tie! All wool, Made in Scotland. 3". $15.

 

27) Rooster Black Watch. My pictures don't do this justice at all! ALl wool. 3 1/4". $15.

  

*GROUP 7: KNITS*



29) CLASSIC Rooster Heatherknit.; A lovely forest green--my pictures are terrible! 65% mohair, 35% wool. 3". Slightly rumpled keeper; small store tag off on one side. $15.

  

30) All cotton striped knit. Vintage, but there's no way to tell--this is in superb condition! 2'. Cost $11.50 originally--and $11.50 from me! 

 

31) Black knit. No maker; almost certainly wool. 2 1/2". $12.

 

32) MADE IN ITALY. Dark red silk knit. Gorgeous! $16.

 

33) VERY COOL late 1960's printed wool tie from Rooster. 2". $14.

 

*GROUP 8: PATTERNS: Gucci and more!*



35) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $15.

  

36) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $15.

 

37) Land's End. 3 1/2". $12.

  

38) Horchow paisley. 3 1/8. $12.

 

*GROUP 9: LUXURY TIES*



39) Hickey-Freeman. A gorgeous, luxurious tie! 4" $12.

  

40) BCBG. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

   

41) ALexander Julian Fall geometric. 3 1/4". $16.

 

42) Gianni Versace. A vintage Versace, which will require a minor re-sewing on the blade seam; this won't be seen when worn. Some blade disbalance. Good/Very Good condition. 2". $10.

   

*GROUP 10: EMBLEMATICS*



43) Robert Talbott for Roots. Leprechaun emblematic! 3 1/4. 70/30 silk/polyester. Very Good condition. $16.

    

44) Princeton University 250th anniversary tie. This is clearly a very recent institution, compared to some proper, established universities. ALL SILK. 3 3/4". $15.

   

45) Chippmunk Dog Tie. Another trad classic! 3 1/8'. $12.

  

46) Unknown maker golf tie. 3 1/2". $9.

 

47) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $15.

    

*GROUP 11: PATTERNS AND KNITS!*



48) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.

   

49) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

50) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

*GROUP 12: Ben SIlver, Regimentals, Wool, more!*

53) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

54) The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

55) Polo. Made by hand. ALl silk; excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

56) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

57) Polo heraldic emblematic. All silk; excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

58) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $6.

  

59) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $10.

 

*GROUP 13: TRADLY TIES!*



60) Vintage regimental. Missing keeper. 80/20 poly/silk. 3". $8.

 

61) 5) Gant regimental. 3 5/8". $12

 

62) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

63) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Some minor disbalance at the tip of the blade, hence just very Good condition, and so just $10.

  

*GROUP 14: PATTERNS*



64) Polo--from back when it was good! 4". $10.

 

65) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$15.

 

66) SOLD Gucci designed tie. Very Gucci. 4". $12.

  

67) Brooks Brothers Makers. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $13.

  

68) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

69) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $12.

 

70) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $12.

 

*GROUP 15: MORE REGIMENTALS AND PATTERNS!*



71) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $12

 

72) Christopher Hayes regimental. 3 1/4". $10

 

73) Aquascutum. A beautiful tie--this is No. 001 in the Aqua series. 3 3/4". $12

  

74) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. Made in USA; fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! $15

 

75) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $15.

 

*GROUP 16: PATTERNS AND EMBLEMATICS*



76) Monmouth Park emblematic. ALl silk. 3 5/8. $10

  

77) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $10

  

78) Ryder and Amies; I assume a Cambridge college. Polyester. 3 5/8". $8

   

79) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

*GROUP 17: PATTERNS AND STRIPES!*



81) RARE! A beautiful trad. tie from Gorsart Clothes. Gorsart was a clothier to Wall Street executives who desired a personal level of service; it opened in 1921, and closed in 2000, blaming casual Fridays for its demise. This is a lovely heavy silk emblematic showing pheasants in flight. 3 1/8". $14.

  

82) Bert Lawrence. Ducks in flight. Keeper off on one side; likely poly-silk. 3 1/8". $9.

  

83) ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $10

 

84) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $12

 

85) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $10

 

*GROUP 18: PICTORIALS!*



86) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

87) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



88) Golf. $8. CLAIMED

89) Biplanes! Made for Tie Rack. All silk. 3 3/4". $12.

 

90) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

*GROUP 19: PATTERNS AND VINTAGE*



91) Stefano Milano. 3 3/4". $9.

 

92) Jim Thompson geometric. A lovely, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $10

 

93) Vintage Rutgers tie. Good condition; some disbalance on blade. 2 7/8". $9

 

94) Vintage black uniform tie in cotton, wool, and rayon. 4" at end, but sharply angled along the blade as was typical. Very Good condition. $10.

 

*GROUP 20: EMBLEMATICS--INCLUDING CHIPP!*



97) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12

  

98) Wm. Chelsea heraldic. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $6.

  

99) Chipp emblematic. 55/45 silk/poly. Woven in England. A rare Chipp tie, this one won't make you the target of a sexual harassment suit! $18

  

*GROUP 21: MORE BOWTIES!*

​
100) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.

 

101) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.



102) All silk; Made in the USA. Vintage. Very Good condition. $7

 

103) All silk; Made in England. Burberry. Some fraying to straight edges, hence Good condition. $5.

 

104) Vintage Brooks Brothers; white block script on black label. All silk. Very Good condition. $8.

 

105) Wool challis. Hand blocked in England. Very Good condition, although it does have a very small wear mark by the adjuster, as shown. $7.

  

106) Burgundy bow. Likely silk. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $5

 

107) Paisley bow. Rayon. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $6


----------



## wacolo

*Drops and still availables. Prices include CONUS shipping.*

$40 Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers USA Shirts 16/34 Slim Fit One Blue OCBD, one White OCBD and one Blue Pinpoint. The white OCBD is tagged as a slim. The other two have been taken in at the sides. Overall they are in fine shape. No stains and the cuffs and collars are not threadbare. There is a small ding on the collar of the blue ocbd which I have shown in the last pic. That is the worst of it though. Here are the measurements.
Blue OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Waist 22

White OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24
Waist 22

Blue Pinpoint
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25
Waist 22

https://postimg.org/image/si26cu0kz/ https://postimg.org/image/cdfrjlx83/ https://postimg.org/image/mkyaw0jg3/ https://postimg.org/image/68o96a54j/

$45--->$40 3/2 Sack Suit For The Gentry ~48 No tags on this one except for a union label. I know Southwick, Oritsky, and Gordon of Philadelphia made for this shop, but I am not sure where this one came from. Feels to be half-canvassed. The usual tradly details. 3/2, center vent, sack, two buttons on the sleeve, flat front pants. The material is a mid-weight herringbone with a fine stripe running through it in a medium brown. Clean all over with no holes or stains. The pants do have a 1.75" cuff currently. The measurements are.......
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.25
Sleeve 25 +1.5

Waist 21.5 +1.5
Outseam Top of Waistband 43.75
Inseam 32.5

https://postimg.org/image/3sc3ik7w3/ https://postimg.org/image/mi42zb0mr/ https://postimg.org/image/68dwwepyr/

$42--->$35 shipped CONUS Mephisto PTB 11M These shoes are in great shape with little wear to the uppers or soles. Made in France and sized as an 11. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/3k8kk2643/ https://postimg.org/image/boc3b235f/ https://postimg.org/image/j31f3fp0z/ https://postimg.org/image/wg4k61tv7/ https://postimg.org/image/vge9acepf/

$18 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/

$18 Aquascutum Popover Medium Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon. Clean and in great shape. White and blue pinpoint with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 11
https://postimg.org/image/hp3uvsy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/4v5t2gkmr/

$18 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$20 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/

$18 each shipped or $30 for both Ike Behar Dress Shirts 15.5/32 I was going to keep these for myself, but they come up just a bit short in the sleeves. I am typically a 15.5/33 so I would reccomend these for a 32 sleeve. These are the Made in Peru variety and they are identical mini-checks. One in pink and the other light blue. Both have spread collars and barrel cuffs and both are in great condition.
Chest 22.5
Neck 15.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 22.25

https://postimg.org/image/spmi6nbzn/

$18 Gitman Brothers Sportshirt Large 100% Cotton. A little bit heavier, but not a flannel. Just a nice, beefy cotton. It is a lovely tan and brown glen plaid with a rust windowpane. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25
Shoulder 21 
Sleeve from shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/57dtbumib/

$16 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Don't let fall sneak up on you. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$40--->$35 Corbin Glen Plaid Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/650gdfgc3/ https://postimg.org/image/f2l6as8s3/

$40--->$35 Corbin Check Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26.5 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/wm95sqd83/ https://postimg.org/image/ypezmnnn7/

$28--->$25 PRL Custom Fit OCBD 16 32/33 Clean and in great Shape. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/acv8m6hrn/ https://postimg.org/image/dehfie5ir/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Duster/Stockman Jackets!*

*I have two lovely duster jackets to pass on today, from Brooks Brothers and J. Peterman!*
*
1) J. Peterman Duster Jacket*

This is terrific! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this jacket has a very cool feature--it's been designed so that the lower half of the jacket can be furled up and studded into a roll to form a shorter-length jacket when the full length is not needed! In addition to this, this jacket features a corduroy collar, adjustable studded storm cuffs, a zippered and studded front, a back yoke, two deep patch pockets in front, and two slash pockets in front, also. This is a very well-designed coat that's simply packed with features! This is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged XL, this measure*s:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (37 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22
Length (when furled): 38 1/2
Length (full): 58 1/2







         

*2) MADE IN THE USA Brooks Brothers duster coat*

Made in the USA! Although there is no fabric content listed, the shell of this appears to be microfiber. This has a concealed button -shut front placket and a zip in and out liner, for warmth. It has adjustable storm cuffs, and an interior security pocket. It has a single back vent, and an alcantara collar. This has raglan sleeves. This is in Good condition; there are multiple small whitish marks on the back near the hem, as shown; this might have been splashed with bleach at some point. As a result, this lovely coat is just

*$30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!

Tagged XL, this measures:
*
Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 35 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 48


----------



## wacolo

$27 Cabellas Calvary Twills 35x30 Made in Canada A really nice pair of trousers made of 100% wool and in great shape. The color is a nice medium gray. The previous owners name is in the waistband, but it does not show from the outside. Flat front and a plain bottom. The measurements are......
Waist 35
Inseam 29.5
Outseam (top of waistband) 41.5

https://postimg.org/image/kahvo969f/ https://postimg.org/image/6w4ss7zlf/ https://postimg.org/image/695w2p2pf/

$25 Gitman Brothers Pinpoint Shirt 16.5/34 Pretty much what you would expect. Cotton pinpoint in blue. Point collar and plain cuffs. Clean and ready to go.
Chest 25
Collar 16.5
Shoulder 21
Sleeve from Shoulder 26

https://postimg.org/image/q51vi8jqr/

$35 Shipped CONUS ~42L Midnight Blue shawl collar tux. Overall in very good condition. One button, unvented, jetted pockets and fully lined. The pants are pleated and have a plain bottom. There is no makers label, save for a Union tag in the pocket. The coat is fully canvassed as the pick stitching behind the lapels is quite evident. The only real wear is to the lining in the top of the jacket, which I assume was from a hanger. Or some _really_ _boney_ shoulders. At any rate it does not show when worn. Otherwise no holes in the suit itself, no stains that I have noted. Also the stripe on the trousers is actually black, and not brown as it seems to appear in the picture. This is a classic from top to bottom. Thanks!

https://postimg.org/image/hzsqkajcj/ https://postimg.org/image/cylcixbw3/ https://postimg.org/image/ud5kr790z/ https://postimg.org/image/dybnemr1v/ https://postimg.org/image/txuay6n3n/ https://postimg.org/image/7e8v8ad0z/
Chest 22.5"
Length BOC 33"
Sleeve 25.5" +1.75"
Shoulders 19"

Outseam from top of waistband 42.5"
Waist 31" +3.5"
Inseam 29.5" +3"

$28--->$25 Corbin Flannel Tartan Pants 34x28 I believe these would be dress Stewart tartan. But please don't hold me to it. The pants are exceptionally clean. Super soft with great color. The pants are reverse pleated and cuffed.

Waist 34 +2
Inseam 28.5
Outseam from top of waistband 39.5

$30--->$27 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44, which the Lockie website equates to a medium. Beautiful condition. A tight weave and very soft.

$25--->$22 J. Crew Tartan pants. 75/25 Wool Polyamide Blend. The material is flannel. Flat Front and cuffed. They are marked 34x32, but measure to a 34x29. No holes or stains.
Waist 34 +1.25
Inseam 29 +2 if you lose the cuff

$27--->$24 17.5/33 Troy Shirtmakers Guild Blue BD The same as above, except this is a pinpoint instead of an oxford. Brand new, unpinned and hung up.
Chest 28.5
Shoulders 21.5
Shoulder to cuff 23

https://postimg.org/image/88qj1hsdv/ https://postimg.org/image/xg1f1qvhv/


----------



## blacksby

PRICE DROP FOR THE WEEKEND


blacksby said:


> Beautiful, Sturdy Harris Tweed
> -shoulders 18 1/4"
> -P2P 22"
> -sleeves 23 1/2" (+1 1/2" avail)
> -boc 30 1/2"
> 2 button, sack, a really great color combo of chocolate, beige, black, grey, etc., Very complex.
> From a very trad clothier in Rumson NJ, a classic Harris Tweed. Half lined, near mint condition, no issues. This will fit a 42R perfectly, or a 40r with a sweater!
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS or make offer. More pics available.


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> This is wonderful! Made in Germany, this traditional Austrian jacket is cut from 100% merino wool which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. It's a beautiful shade of light charcoal grey, which is offset with traditional Loden green trim at the jetting of the pockets, at the shoulder roping, the inside of the cuffs, and, of course, at the collar. This is a truly beautiful jacket! It also features horn buttons--including the original set of spare buttons on the inside--and half-belt at the back, centered with a horn button. This features two deep front flapped pockets, and a fully functional front breast pocket with a flap, secured by a horn button. It also features a ticket pocket which appears to be still basted shut-or else is merely ornamental.
> 
> This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is almost certainly unworn. This would be perfect for Oktoberfest!
> 
> *Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the US!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31


Wow, wow, wow! If only it was bigger...

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fall sweaters!*

*I have a slew of beautiful sweaters to pass on today, including a wonderfully Ivy letter sweater from Recknagel of Maine, a beautiful saddle shoulder shetland from Brooks, some gorgeous cashmere, and more!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *within the US; International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

NB:* CHEST* is measured armpit to armpit laid flat; 
* LENGTH *is measured from the bottom of the collar to the hem; 
*SLEEVE* is measured like a shirt, from the middle of the neck, along the shoulder, and then down the outer sleeve to the cuff; this is measured with the cuff turned back if that is how the sweater is designed to be worn.

1) Doblin of Conn. cableknit. This is absolutely gorgeous! Clearly shetland, this wonderful sweater is a beautiful heather-purple, with fleckings of green, yellow, red, pumpkin, slate,and cream and more heathered in. This is beautiful, and my picture don't do it justice at all! Excellent condition. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25.





   

2) Woolrich sweater vest. made in the UK< when so much now isn't! Pure wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22 1/4; Length 27. Asking $18.




 

3) FREE! JAB Cashmere sweater. This is a lovely pale lilac, and all cashmere. However, it does have some small holes in the sleeves near the cuffs from snags, so please just send me $8 to cover shipping if you'd like it, or else this is free with another sweater! Chest: 23 3/4; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25 1/2.



  

4) TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers cableknit shetland with saddle shoulders. This is lovely, and a lovely shade of loden green to boot! Alas, it has a small hole in the front--although this is blended into the weave and so can't be seen. However, because of this, the same deal applies to this as to the JAB cashmere above--send me $10 for shipping, and it's yours, or else FREE with another sweater! Chest: 22 3/4; sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 25 1/2.





   

5) Flag sweater! Made in the USA--luckily, given what it displays! ALl cotton. Perfect for Thanksgiving--or the 4th of July! Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve 35; length: 28 1/2. Asking just $22.



  

6) Wool sweater vest. By Club Room. Excellent condition. A lovely loden green. No country of origin or fabric content, but clearly wool. Chest: 23, length: 25 2/4. Asking just $15.



 

7) AN IVY CLASSIC! A wool letter sweater! This is simply wonderful--a perfect Ivy Fall sweater in a rare smaller size! Made by Recknagel of Maine--I believe that this company no longer exists This does have a very small blemish on the white portion ofthe D, which I tried to capture, and so this is in Very Good condition only. ALl wool, with turn-back cuffs and a classic 1950's weave, although I believe that this is a relatively recent sweater, made the old-school way. Chest: 19; sleeve: 31 1/2; length: 24 1/5. Asking just $27.



 

8) GORGEOUS Alan Paine shetland sweater! made in the UK. This is wonderful--my pictures really don't do it justice at all. In excellent condition. Tagged 44. Chest: 24; sleeve: 33 1/2; length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25.





  

9) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. A classic Fall green! In excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve: 37 1/2; length: 26. Asking just $20.



  

10) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere sweater by SImon Gray. This is wonderful--a gorgeous shade of masculine purple, and beautifully thick and luxurious, not like many of the cheaper cashmere that's available now. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 23, Length: 27 1/2, Sleeve 35 1/2. Asking just $22.






11) Made in Italy. VERY SMALL Benetton sweater. A beautiful light grey with flecks of colour, this was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 19, length: 18, sleeve: 30 1/2. Asking just $12.



   

12) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $12.



 

13) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $12. Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

14) J. Crew turtleneck. Lovely! In excellent condition. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Thick and heavy and warm. Classic grey. Tagged L. Chest: 22; Length, 25; Sleeve, 35 1/2. Asking just $15.



 

15) THE TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers sweater vest. Dating from the block white letters on black era, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest, 20 1/4; Length: 24 1/4. Asking just $19.






16) Brooks Brothers Golf Sweater. A lovely share of forest green! made in Australia. ALl cotton. Excellent condition. Chest: 22, Length: 26; Sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $18.



 

17) BEAUTIFUL Felldale of England sweater. This is lovely, and a classic for Fall. made in the Lake District of England, this is in excellent condition. Tagged 36/38. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 21; Sleeve: c. 27. Asking just $20.



   

18) MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $14.



 

19) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $16, shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.



 
    

20) Woolrich FOXHUNT sweater. This is absolutely wonderful! Sure, it's made by Woolrich Woman, but there's nothing feminine about this, and so you could easily wear it too. It features a fox-hunting scene on the front, with the fleeing fox on one sleeve. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 22; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $20.



   

21) Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. This is lovely--the Brooks' version of the LL Bean Norwegian, at least in patterning. This is in excellent condition. Tagged S. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 23; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $20.



  
 

22) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $23. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## LeeLo

*Khaki Harrington Jacket - Made in England w/ Tartan Lining*
_Perfect for Fall_
Tagged as a *Medium*
Measurements: Shoulder - 20" Pit-to-Pit - 23" Sleeve - 24" Length - 25"
Asking *$30 shipped CONUS*
PM for questions


----------



## LeeLo

*Johston & Murphy - Brown Cotton Twill Jacket*
Casual easy-going jacket. Perfect for Fall. Natural shoulders. Half lined - beautiful plaid lining with teal and orange accents. 2 button, darted, patch pockets, elbow patches, and dual vents at the rear.
*
Tagged as a Large**
Measurements: Shoulder - 19" Pit-to-Pit - 22.5" Sleeve - 25.5" Length - 31"
**
Asking $35 shipped CONUS
PM for questions**

*


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$28 Loro Piana Tattersall Sport Shirt Large 100% Cotton in sky blue with a windowpane of Navy and Red. Buttondown collar and plain cuffs. The cotton is super soft and stain free.
https://postimg.org/image/th9blfptf/ https://postimg.org/image/g6lgrwz8z/
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16

$30 Paul Stuart 100% Alpaca Half Zip Sweater Large Made in Peru and in Excellent shape and in burnt orange. The tag is still attached, though I am unsure if it was or was not ever worn. At any rate it is extremely clean. No holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/72n1rgxo3/ https://postimg.org/image/f6v5w7k37/ https://postimg.org/image/82dcn6ctv/ https://postimg.org/image/m004680ab/
Chest 23
Shoulder 17.5
Sleeve 30

$45 HSM 3 Piece Suit ~44L This suit probably dates from the 1980s. A classic look and built like a tank. The fabric is a medium weight in a mushroom herringbone. The coat has two buttons and a center vent. The pants have a plain front and are cuffed. They have been taken in, so there is plenty of material to let them out. 
https://postimg.org/image/keg90o0oj/ https://postimg.org/image/ywdg8nrzn/ https://postimg.org/image/62wqvriib/https://postimg.org/image/hukm6kd4j/https://postimg.org/image/nhgz41fn7/
Jacket Chest 23 Shoulder 18.5 Sleeve 26 Length BOC 32
Pants Waist 35.5 +2.75 Inseam 32.5 Outseam from top of waistband 44

$30 Tweed Vest No brand, but still a terrific odd waistcoat for the fall. ~40 The vest is reversible. The plaid side is in great shape, but the tan side has four small nibbles. However none would show when the vest is on under a coat. I am a 40 and this fits me a bit big. If you are a 41 or slim 42 this may just work.
https://postimg.org/image/hpc9j5gfn/ https://postimg.org/image/hmsdwbcs3/ https://postimg.org/image/v4za8loxf/ https://postimg.org/image/tfuse9ylv/ https://postimg.org/image/695ul429f/ https://postimg.org/image/wg71h2kj7/
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 12.5
Length down back 21.5

$35 Eddie Bauer Made in USA Wool Vest Small A fantastic vest from EB. Super heavy wool in Loden green. The vest is sized as a Small but fits more like a generous Medium. Great shape with no holes or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/xvhsxa0dv/ https://postimg.org/image/ktw47fbzn/ https://postimg.org/image/a5sd8l20j/ https://postimg.org/image/a8c8vf5o3/
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 15.5
Length 24


----------



## Reuben

*For Trade: Barbour, size XL w/ liner. Wanted: Barbour or waxed cotton jacket, size L/~44 preferably w/ liner*

So throwing some feelers out there for this one, but would anyone have a barbour around a size L/44-42 that they'd be willing *to trade* for one in a size XL? New-ish, well, under two years old and sparsely worn which is all but brand new for a Barbour. Zip-in liner included but that means I'd like a liner as well in trade or something of relatively equal value like a hood or a little extra cash. This'd be *only for trade*, mind, as I'd rather wear this one in a size too big than go without a barbour for the few cool/cold months we'd get. I'd consider a non-barbour brand waxed cotton jacket in trade as well provided it's well mad and in good repair.


----------



## wacolo

$15 each or all three for $40 Three Ben Silver Ties. Medium Green with Stripes of white and light blue, Black with Gold and Brown with green and white. All are in very good condition save for some wrinkling in the knot area. The green one has some light staining on the tipping, but the front is clean. All three measure 57 x 3.25.
https://postimg.org/image/s1yk589yr/ https://postimg.org/image/8nxq5jiib/ https://postimg.org/image/su184fe5v/

$15 Abercrombie & Fitch Wool Tie 3.75 x 58 Burgundy with Flies. No stains or holes. 
https://postimg.org/image/ewj1z4g37/ https://postimg.org/image/ez2xlyjqr/


----------



## MZWilson

Up for sale are a very nice pair of burgundy Alden for BB tassel loafers in shell cordovan sized 10.5C. These are in good used condition with the only major defect being a nick out of the sole on the Right shoe that I've tried to show in the photos. These loafers will probably be in need of a resole in the near future. I've tried by best to show condition and am willing to provide more photos if necessary. Looking to get *$80 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## brozek

It's been a while, friends! Trying to downsize my closet, and I thought someone here might be interested in a jacket I haven't worn in a couple years. Vintage navy twill Brooks 3/2 sack, size 41. Measurements are 25.5" sleeve, 18" shoulders, 31" length (excluding collar), and 21.5" armpit-to-armpit. I'm asking just $35 shipped, but if you're a young academic (grad student, fellow, postdoc, assistant prof) who could use it, then it's yours for the cost of shipping (say, $12 or $15).


----------



## darkmark

Please clean out your inbox. There are a few ties I would like. THanks.



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a slew of beautiful sweaters to pass on today, including a wonderfully Ivy letter sweater from Recknagel of Maine, a beautiful saddle shoulder shetland from Brooks, some gorgeous cashmere, and more!*
> 
> ​
> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *within the US; International inquiries are welcome.
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> NB:* CHEST* is measured armpit to armpit laid flat;
> * LENGTH *is measured from the bottom of the collar to the hem;
> *SLEEVE* is measured like a shirt, from the middle of the neck, along the shoulder, and then down the outer sleeve to the cuff; this is measured with the cuff turned back if that is how the sweater is designed to be worn.
> 
> 1) Doblin of Conn. cableknit. This is absolutely gorgeous! Clearly shetland, this wonderful sweater is a beautiful heather-purple, with fleckings of green, yellow, red, pumpkin, slate,and cream and more heathered in. This is beautiful, and my picture don't do it justice at all! Excellent condition. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Woolrich sweater vest. made in the UK< when so much now isn't! Pure wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22 1/4; Length 27. Asking $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) FREE! JAB Cashmere sweater. This is a lovely pale lilac, and all cashmere. However, it does have some small holes in the sleeves near the cuffs from snags, so please just send me $8 to cover shipping if you'd like it, or else this is free with another sweater! Chest: 23 3/4; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers cableknit shetland with saddle shoulders. This is lovely, and a lovely shade of loden green to boot! Alas, it has a small hole in the front--although this is blended into the weave and so can't be seen. However, because of this, the same deal applies to this as to the JAB cashmere above--send me $10 for shipping, and it's yours, or else FREE with another sweater! Chest: 22 3/4; sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 25 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Flag sweater! Made in the USA--luckily, given what it displays! ALl cotton. Perfect for Thanksgiving--or the 4th of July! Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve 35; length: 28 1/2. Asking just $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Wool sweater vest. By Club Room. Excellent condition. A lovely loden green. No country of origin or fabric content, but clearly wool. Chest: 23, length: 25 2/4. Asking just $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) AN IVY CLASSIC! A wool letter sweater! This is simply wonderful--a perfect Ivy Fall sweater in a rare smaller size! Made by Recknagel of Maine--I believe that this company no longer exists This does have a very small blemish on the white portion ofthe D, which I tried to capture, and so this is in Very Good condition only. ALl wool, with turn-back cuffs and a classic 1950's weave, although I believe that this is a relatively recent sweater, made the old-school way. Chest: 19; sleeve: 31 1/2; length: 24 1/5. Asking just $27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) GORGEOUS Alan Paine shetland sweater! made in the UK. This is wonderful--my pictures really don't do it justice at all. In excellent condition. Tagged 44. Chest: 24; sleeve: 33 1/2; length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. A classic Fall green! In excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve: 37 1/2; length: 26. Asking just $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere sweater by SImon Gray. This is wonderful--a gorgeous shade of masculine purple, and beautifully thick and luxurious, not like many of the cheaper cashmere that's available now. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 23, Length: 27 1/2, Sleeve 35 1/2. Asking just $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Made in Italy. VERY SMALL Benetton sweater. A beautiful light grey with flecks of colour, this was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 19, length: 18, sleeve: 30 1/2. Asking just $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $12. Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14) J. Crew turtleneck. Lovely! In excellent condition. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Thick and heavy and warm. Classic grey. Tagged L. Chest: 22; Length, 25; Sleeve, 35 1/2. Asking just $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15) THE TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers sweater vest. Dating from the block white letters on black era, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest, 20 1/4; Length: 24 1/4. Asking just $19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16) Brooks Brothers Golf Sweater. A lovely share of forest green! made in Australia. ALl cotton. Excellent condition. Chest: 22, Length: 26; Sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17) BEAUTIFUL Felldale of England sweater. This is lovely, and a classic for Fall. made in the Lake District of England, this is in excellent condition. Tagged 36/38. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 21; Sleeve: c. 27. Asking just $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18) MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $16, shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20) Woolrich FOXHUNT sweater. This is absolutely wonderful! Sure, it's made by Woolrich Woman, but there's nothing feminine about this, and so you could easily wear it too. It features a fox-hunting scene on the front, with the fleeing fox on one sleeve. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 22; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21) Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. This is lovely--the Brooks' version of the LL Bean Norwegian, at least in patterning. This is in excellent condition. Tagged S. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 23; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $23. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## ArtVandalay

16-32 Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD
Made in USA, unlined.
Asking $22


----------



## TweedyDon

darkmark said:


> Please clean out your inbox. There are a few ties I would like. THanks.


My apologies! Inbox clearer. (That would explain my sudden PM unpopularity!  )


----------



## gamma68

*SMALL TRAD ALERT*

Two awesome jackets with the smaller Trad in mind.
*
GREEN 3/2 WOOL BLAZER WITH TRIPLE PATCH POCKETS*

Unidentified maker, but this is a high quality blazer, three-season weight.

Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, triple patch pockets, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, two interior pockets, single hook vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1962-1968). It's hard to describe the color. I'd call it a moss green.

EXCELLENT condition with no holes, snags, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned.

I obtained this off the exchange and had some professional tailoring done. The sleeves were let out and the original buttons were replaced with Fleur de Lis buttons that feature an antique brass finish. I have the original buttons and a few extras of the replacements. These will come with the blazer.

No size tag, but please see measurements. It's roughly equivalent to a 39S.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 24.5" (sleeves cannot be let out)
Length from bottom of collar: 29.25"

*Asking $50 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------
*
VINTAGE SOUTHWICK 3/2 HERRINGBONE TWEED* 

Absolutely stunning dark brown herringbone with _very natural shoulders_--the kind vintage Southwicks are known for.

Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. This menswear shop continues to serve customers in Ann Arbor, just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus.

Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, lower patch pockets, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, fully canvassed, two interior pockets, single slanted vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1968-1976).

EXCELLENT condition with no holes, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned. There is one interior snag at the back which is completely invisible from the outside and cannot be seen when worn. About 2.5" of stitching at the left arm pit lining is loose--a simple fix that I mention for the sake of full disclosure.

Tagged 38T, please see measurements.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 17.25"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 39"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"

*Asking $60 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP FOR REMAINING ITEM*

Let's not kid ourselves, winter is coming. This polo will keep you toasty warm.



gamma68 said:


> *JCrew charcoal long-sleeve polo*
> 
> * 100% lambswool, nice and thick, the way they're supposed to be made.
> * Made in the United Kingdom.
> * Tagged size M but fits more like a large, please see measurements.
> * Excellent condition with no holes or stains.
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> Sleeve from collar: 34" w/cuff unrolled
> Length from bottom of collar: 26"
> 
> *Asking $20 CONUS*


----------



## JackFlash

I would kill for either of these to fit me; great stuff.


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE SOUTHWICK 3/2 BROKEN BONE TWEED* 

Stunning olive/brown broken bone tweed with russet stripes._ Very natural shoulders_--the kind vintage Southwicks are known for.

Made for Kaites Ltd. of Clarksburg, West Virgina.

Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, fully canvassed, two interior pockets, single slanted vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1962-1968).

EXCELLENT condition with no holes, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned. There are very small areas in random locations where the broken bone pattern is interrupted (_please see last photo for an example_). I've looked at these areas very closely under a magnifier and do not believe they are rewoven--I believe they are inherent to the garment. Personally, these are not bothersome and only add character to what is already an exceptional jacket. Mentioned for full disclosure.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"

*Asking $60 CONUS*


----------



## AWZ

These look great! Just wondering what the shoulders are like on the green jacket? Are they pretty natural?


----------



## gamma68

AWZ said:


> These look great! Just wondering what the shoulders are like on the green jacket? Are they pretty natural?


Yep, natural shoulders on the green blazer, too. After all, it dates from Ivy Style's heyday.


----------



## Duvel

Wish I could fit into those, Gamma!


----------



## wacolo

Yep. That Southwick herringbone is about as classic as it gets. Someone jump on it!


----------



## Duvel

Maybe I should grab the Southwick and just hang it in my closet to admire. And maybe I'll shrink as I become even more of an elderly gentleman over the next couple of decades.


----------



## Monocle

^^ Absolutely love the buttons you put on that green jacket Gamma. Those upped the game quite a bit. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Continuing to dwindle...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22*



*Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18*



*Bill's Khakis M3 Brown Chinos*

Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in USA w/imported fabric
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, Left w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22*



*Eddie Bauer Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 38x32*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 42", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $20 > $18*



*Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25 > $22*



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22*



*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Consolidation*

Thought I would go ahead and clean out the sweater drawer.

*Harley of Scotland, Size L

I only got to wear this a couple of times late last winter after I cut the tags off. It's an indistinct Fair Isle pattern which continues throughout the sleeves and back. On the charcoal base are wonderful hues of crimson and ochre, with a hint of blue. The content is 89% wool, 11% poly, and the softness and resilience of the sweater reflect that. $35

Chest: 23
Length: 26
Sleeve (from neck): 29





**Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella, Size L (fits more like a M): No tag, but probably made in Canada. Older 55/45 blend. $15

Chest: 23
Length: 31
Sleeve: 24.5



*


----------



## Monocle

A few fall ditties, tie-wise.

1. John Comfort English Silk Paisley 3.25" x 57" (unlined tipping) $10.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5763_zps6ef09593.jpg.html

2. Robert Talbott English Ancient Madder 3.25" x 57" (fully lined) $10.00
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5765_zpsad70891e.jpg.html

3. Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Challis Game Bird 3 3/8" x 57" $10.00 (unlined tipping)
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5764_zpsccbf75bb.jpg.html

4. Stafford Wool Plaid 3.25" x 55" CLAIMED
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5766_zps24c0ccdb.jpg.html


----------



## vpkozel

I have a few items to list today. Price listed is always negotiable. The bottom line is that I just hate seeing these awesome items sit there or potentially go to a bad home where someone just doesn't know what they have....

*Custom Workhorse Blazer*

Awesome navy blazer in very good condition. Year round weight, custom made. No content listed, but I am certain it is 100% wool, but made in 1994. 3/2, non darted (I am not expert enough to say sack or not) with patch side pockets. It even has the hand sewn label for you if your name happens to be Brent Jeffcoat....

Price - $25

Measurements are:

S2S - 18.25
P2P - 21.5
BOC - 29.5
WST - 20
SLV - 23





*Harris Tweed!!!*

This is Harris Tweed in the traditional Black and White Herringbone pattern. The fabric is in very good condition with no holes that I could find. It does need a new set of buttons though.

Price - $35

S2S - 19.5
P2P - 23
BOC - 30
WST - 21
SLV - 24.5









*Norman Hilton Custom *

This very nice SC was custom made by Norman Hilton, tagged 43L. There is no fabric tag, but surely 100% wool - made in USA, 3/2 sack, with working cuffs - in excellent condition. The pictures really don't do this pattern justice, IMO.

Price - $30

Measurements are:

S2S - 19.8755
P2P - 23
BOC - 32
WST - 21
SLV - 25









More to come later today....


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> *Nick Hilton Custom *
> This very nice SC was custom made by Nick Hilton, tagged 43L.


That sport coat was made by Norman Hilton... not Nick Hilton. Nick is Norman's son. :teacha:


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> That sport coat was made by Norman Hilton... not Nick Hilton. Nick is Norman's son. :teacha:


Updated. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*I'll be out of town until Sunday, so please forgive me if I don't respond to PMs before then!*


----------



## vpkozel

A couple more items to add....

3/2 Southwick Sack made in 1978 for Jack Wood, Ltd. (a long time, but now closed, Charlotte stalwart men's store) - half lined with blue buttons. It is possible that this is an orphan, but I don't think so. First, any of the other Southwicks that I have seen that are part of a suit had the pant size as well as the jacket size. Second, it only has 2 sleeve buttons, which I have never seen on what would be a very conservative suit (if it was indeed part of one).

Price $30

S2S - 19
P2P - 22.5
BOC - 31.5
Waist - 20.5
Sleeve - 25.25







*Talbot's for Men SC*

This is a very nice wool/silk blend (43/57 - see pic) from Talbot's Men's department. Tan in body with a very nice windowpane pattern, this SC is tagged 44R.

Price - $30

S2S - 20
P2P - 23.5
BOC - 31
Waist - 21.5
Sleeve - 25









*Herringbone SC with faint orange and blue alternating pinstripes

*This SC was made by Society Brands, Ltd for the Gentleman's shop in Gastonia, NC (about 10 miles southeast of Charlotte). This SC is in very good condition with a distinctive pattern and look.

Price $25

S2S - 18.75
P2P - 22.5
BOC - 29.25
Waist - 20.5
Sleeve - 23.5








*
*


----------



## preppy4ever

I sent you a pm about these shoes.....


----------



## sskim3

*Unloading Staple Blue Dress Shirts*

Up for sale is a collection of dress shirts... The shirts are from a collection I came across on eBay where all shirts were packaged in a dry cleaning bag (see item #5 for example). Looks like it all came from one person but his collection oddly has multiple sizes. I kept all four of the 16.5 x 33 shirts from Paul Stuarts (not listed) and will be offering up the rest. Asking $20 CONUS for each shirt OBO. I want to unload everything by the weekend so let's make a deal.

#1 - Paul Stuart | 17 x 33? | Made in USA | Feels like pinpoint oxford
17 Neck | 18 shoulder | 24 sleeves | 31 length | 50 chest | 48 waist























#4 - Brooks Brothers Makers | 16 x 33 | Made in USA | Broadcloth Button Down
16 Neck | 17.5 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 33 length | 50 chest | 48 waist
















#5 - Brooks Brothers Custom| 15 x 33 | Made in USA | Oxford Cloth - Substantial Collar | Small brown dots on yoke 
15 Neck | 17 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 29.5 length | 45 chest | 43 waist






























#6 - Brooks Brothers Makers | 16 x 33 | Made in USA | Pinpoint OCBD 
16 Neck | 18 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 33 length | 50 chest | 48 waist























#7 - Paul Stuart | 16 x 32 | Made in USA | Pinpoint OCBD
16 Neck | 19 shoulder | 32 Sleeve | 33.5 length | 48 chest | 48 waist


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers burgundy cashmere sweater vest
> Made in England
> Tagged 42
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Length: 25.5
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers tattersall bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> Hilditch and Key spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuffs
> Tagged 17 but measures 16.5 x 36
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Beginning on Wednesday I will be out of town for about a week so I can ship out anything purchased through Monday. After that, shipments will need to wait until the following week.
> 
> Two great items tonight...
> 
> Absolutely fantastic JPress heavyweight khakis in British khaki. These are flannel lined throughout and are in NWOT condition. No sign of wear. Perfect condition. Flat front; no cuff.
> Made in USA
> Waist 42; Inseam 30 with 2.5 inches underneath.
> 
> $39 conus
> 
> Borrelli long sleeve button down linen sport shirt--white w/navy windowpane
> Hand made in Italy
> 
> Neck 15.5; Sleeve 34
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers outlet cotton/cashmere cardigan sweater
> NWOT--still has the size sticker on it
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 32
> Sleeve: 37
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers tartan button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> Robert Talbott 7 fold and Peter Blair ties
> Both 3.5"width
> Talbott made in Italy *SOLD* ; Blair made in USA
> 
> $12 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Not too much Ravello shell cordovan out there. Here's a very nice pair of tassel loafers in Ravello for someone with a more narrow foot.
> These are Bostonians in size 9.5 B/AA
> Excellent all around condition with only a tiny amount of wear to the heels and plenty of life left on the soles. Uppers in great shape.
> 
> While these appear darker, like #8 in the pictures, they are not #8 color.
> 
> $80 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> First up today is a beautiful Brooks Brothers Saxxon glenplaid sportcoat in khaki, olive, and navy. It is in like new condition. 2 button; darted; single vent.
> Madison fit
> Tagged 42S
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 28.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> $50 conus
> 
> Loro Piana button down long sleeve shirt
> Made in Italy
> 16 x 35
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> Four whimsical print ties:
> 
> JPress olive w/fish 3.5" width: $16 conus
> Vineyard Vines w/marlins 4" width: $15 conus
> Vineyard Vines w/crabs 4" width: $15 conus
> Bird Dog Bay w/12 gauge shells 3.25" width: $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack. Also in excellent condition w/no flaws.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $42 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Part II of this weekend's haul--sportcoats. Pardon the upside down pictures--photobucket is being really balky.
> 
> Burberry's navy blazer. 2 button; darted; single vent. Excellent condition
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in dark green basketweave. Nice vintage piece
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 28.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> Two sportcoats that while not in the tradly canon, are really nice--don't be so dogmatic in your dress.
> 
> Corneliani olive w/striping double breasted sportcoat
> One small hole in the right sleeve--is on the underside so probably won't be visible
> Unvented
> Made in Italy
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> Finally, a really gorgeous sportcoat from Barneys. Grey glenplaid. This is, as far as I can tell, probably unworn. The hip pockets are still basted shut.
> 2 button; lightly darted; unvented.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $46 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three fantastic pairs of trousers. All are either NWT or in like new condition. None of these seem to have been worn.
> 
> Donegal tweed trousers. These are just awesome. There is no label to these so they may have belonged to a suit. Nevertheless, perfect condition.
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> 36 waist; 35 inseam.
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren cotton tartan trousers. These have the feel of poplin in terms of weight.
> Made in USA
> Forward pleated, uncuffed
> 
> Tagged 36 x 36 but measure 36 waist and 31.5 inseam
> 
> $28 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers glenplaid camel hair 3/2 sack sportcoat
> Made in USA
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> Barbour button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Tagged L
> Measures 17.5 x 36
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> Here's a vintage Joseph A Bank made in India long sleeve madras shirt
> Still has the cardboard under the collar, so this would be NWOT
> I would bet this one's a bleeder given its age
> 
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> Two ties, both 3.5" width
> $11 conus each
> Brooks Brothers navy repp w/white stripe
> Robert Talbott Santa emblematic (70/30 silk poly)
> 
> Brooks Brothers red braces
> $14 conus


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I would love to take pictures of all these. But, I am swamped setting up new office. But, I have the following that I just got. If you are interested in something specific, please PM me and I can pictures and measurements.

1. Dark Brown Zegna 3 button cashmere/Wool 46R 

2. ZEGNA High performance 2 button green 46R 

3. VERY RECENT ZEGNA TROFEO Multi color guncheck 3 button

4. Jilsander 46R navy Pinstripe suit 

5. ARMANI blue Cashmere Silk Wool 2 button SC

6. ZEGNA Tanish green nailhead with other colors 46R 2 Button

7. ZEGNA plaid Black Browns 2 Button Silk and Wool 46R

8. ZEGNA High Performance Charcoal 2 button 46R

9. ZEGNA SOFT Wool Silk Cotton Brown with blue nailhead

10. ZEGNA and ARMANI sport long sleeve shirt 16.5, 17, XL 6-7 of these

11. ARMANI GREY FLANNEL 38 waist cuffs

12. ZEGNA cotton Docker type pants 38 olive khaki 

13. ZEGNA SOFT corduroy 36 light brown And Dark brown same size 

14. ZANELLA gray flannel pleated pants

15. ZEGNA Sport cotton light Jean type pants

16. ZEGNA GORGEOUS Charcoal grey worsted Wool suit 46R 3 button 

17. ZEGNA charcoal and Tweedy SC 46R 

18. Armani 40R DARK GREEN Cashmere wool Overcoat 

19 ZEGNA charcoal grey dotted stripe 3 button suit 46R


----------



## Jfrazi2

CMDC,

Are the donegal tweed trouser available?


----------



## CMDC

^Sorry. They sold earlier today.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Thanks, maybe next time.


----------



## gamma68

*DROPS, OPEN TO OFFERS*

*JCrew charcoal long-sleeve polo*

* 100% lambswool, nice and thick, the way they're supposed to be made.
* Made in the United Kingdom.
* Tagged size M but fits more like a large, please see measurements.
* Excellent condition with no holes or stains.

Pit-to-pit: 23"
Sleeve from collar: 34" w/cuff unrolled
Length from bottom of collar: 26"

*Asking $20>>$18 CONUS*

*SMALL TRAD ALERT*

Two awesome jackets with the smaller Trad in mind.
*
GREEN 3/2 WOOL BLAZER WITH TRIPLE PATCH POCKETS*

Unidentified maker, but this is a high quality blazer, three-season weight.

Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, triple patch pockets, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, two interior pockets, single hook vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1962-1968). It's hard to describe the color. I'd call it a moss green.

EXCELLENT condition with no holes, snags, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned.

I obtained this off the exchange and had some professional tailoring done. The sleeves were let out and the original buttons were replaced with Fleur de Lis buttons that feature an antique brass finish. I have the original buttons and a few extras of the replacements. These will come with the blazer.

No size tag, but please see measurements. It's roughly equivalent to a 39S.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 24.5" (sleeves cannot be let out)
Length from bottom of collar: 29.25"

*CLAIMED*

-----------------------------------------------
*
VINTAGE SOUTHWICK 3/2 HERRINGBONE TWEED* 

Absolutely stunning dark brown herringbone with _very natural shoulders_--the kind vintage Southwicks are known for.

Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. This menswear shop continues to serve customers in Ann Arbor, just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus.

Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, lower patch pockets, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, fully canvassed, two interior pockets, single slanted vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1968-1976).

EXCELLENT condition with no holes, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned. There is one interior snag at the back which is completely invisible from the outside and cannot be seen when worn. About 2.5" of stitching at the left arm pit lining is loose--a simple fix that I mention for the sake of full disclosure.

Tagged 38T, please see measurements.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 17.25"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 39"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"

*CLAIMED*

*VINTAGE SOUTHWICK 3/2 BROKEN BONE TWEED* 

Stunning olive/brown broken bone tweed with russet stripes._ Very natural shoulders_--the kind vintage Southwicks are known for.

Made for Kaites Ltd. of Clarksburg, West Virgina.

Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, fully canvassed, two interior pockets, single slanted vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1962-1968).

EXCELLENT condition with no holes, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned. There are very small areas in random locations where the broken bone pattern is interrupted (_please see last photo for an example_). I've looked at these areas very closely under a magnifier and do not believe they are rewoven--I believe they are inherent to the garment. Personally, these are not bothersome and only add character to what is already an exceptional jacket. Mentioned for full disclosure.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"

*Asking $60>>$55 CONUS*
​​


----------



## Monocle

Monocle said:


> Bump the remaining ties. All are $7.00 each
> 
> 1. John Comfort English Silk Paisley 3.25" x 57" (unlined tipping) CLAIMED
> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5763_zps6ef09593.jpg.html
> 
> 2. Robert Talbott English Ancient Madder 3.25" x 57" (fully lined)
> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5765_zpsad70891e.jpg.html
> 
> 3. Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Challis Game Bird 3 3/8" x 57" (unlined tipping)
> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5764_zpsccbf75bb.jpg.html




Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Had to edit to add size



Nobleprofessor said:


> I would love to take pictures of all these. But, I am swamped setting up new office. But, I have the following that I just got. If you are interested in something specific, please PM me and I can pictures and measurements.
> 
> 1. Dark Brown Zegna 3 button cashmere/Wool SC 46R
> 
> 2. ZEGNA High performance 2 button green 46R
> 
> 3. THIS IS A NEW RECENT ZEGNA TROFEO Multi color guncheck 3 button 46R
> 
> 4. Jilsander navy Pinstripe suit 46R
> 
> 5. ARMANI blue Cashmere Silk Wool 2 button SC 44R
> 
> 6. ZEGNA Tanish green nailhead with other colors 46R 2 Button
> 
> 7. ZEGNA plaid Black cream 2 Button Silk and Wool 46R
> 
> 8. ZEGNA High Performance Charcoal 2 button 46R
> 
> 9. ZEGNA SOFT Wool Silk Cotton Brown with blue nailhead 42R
> 
> 10. ZEGNA and ARMANI sport long sleeve shirt 16.5, 17, XL 6-7 of these
> 
> 11. ARMANI GREY FLANNEL pleated pants 38 waist with cuffs
> 
> 12. ZEGNA cotton Docker type pants 38 olive khaki
> 
> 13. ZEGNA SOFT corduroy 36 light brown And Dark brown same size
> 
> 14. ZANELLA gray flannel pleated pants awesome colors in the grey 38
> 
> 15. ZEGNA Sport cotton light Jean type pants
> 
> 16. ZEGNA GORGEOUS Charcoal grey worsted Wool suit 46R 3 button
> 
> 17. ZEGNA charcoal and cream SACK (no darts) WITH PATCH POCKETS 46R
> 
> 18. Armani 40R DARK GREEN Cashmere wool Overcoat
> 
> 19 ZEGNA charcoal grey dotted stripe 3 button suit 46R


ALSO ARMANI TUXEDO 44R


----------



## tennesseean_87

As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



  

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$10*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$12*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $15*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I can't believe half of the stuff on the last two pages is still available. Flannel lined J. Press khakis? Triple patch classic sack? Donegal pants and Barbour shirts? Wow.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Nobleprofessor,

what at is the inseam measurement on the pants?

thanks.


----------



## Duvel

I'm trying to be good.



Mississippi Mud said:


> I can't believe half of the stuff on the last two pages is still available. Flannel lined J. Press khakis? Triple patch classic sack? Donegal pants and Barbour shirts? Wow.


----------



## CMDC

Ralph Lauren tartan bd in oxford cloth
Size M and measures 15.5 x 33.5

$22 conus






Corneliani long sleeve cotton sport shirt. While not trad, this will be a great warm weather, casual shirt IMO--I'd pair with navy shorts or linen trousers.
Made in Italy
Tagged L and measures 16.5 x 35.5

$26 conus





Three ties $16 conus each
Robert Talbott poplin 3.25" width 
Coach 4" width
Brooks Brothers 3.25" width


----------



## Oak City Trad

CMDC: check yer inbox.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Jfrazi2 said:


> Nobleprofessor,
> 
> what at is the inseam measurement on the pants?
> 
> thanks.


unfortunately, the inseams that I have measured have all been around 28. Some of the suits may have extra. Still checking.


----------



## CMDC

This has long been one of my favorite sport coats. You'll see it on me in the WAYWT archives. The other week I found an identical one that fits just a bit better so I offer this up to the masses. This is a 3/2 sack tweed with hook vent and great shoulders. From Raleigh of DC which is long, long gone. A great vintage piece. The pattern is in various shades of green and is one of those patterns simply not found anymore.

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 26

$46 conus


----------



## Jlancia

Fantastic medium grey/blue suede sportcoat by "Threadneedle Street"!
Fits like a 40R
$40 Shipped/ Offer?


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$28 Barbour Flannel Shirt Large A gorgeous autumnal plaid in off-white, orange, sky blue and olive. The cotton is soft and thick with no stains or holes.
Chest 26
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve 24
Neck 12.5
https://postimg.org/image/cfdqb3hbn/ https://postimg.org/image/k9ebwhp4j/

$28 Thomas Pink French Cuff Shirt 16.5/34 Made in Ireland. The material is a pinpoint in faint glen plaid with a blue windowpane. The previous owners name is in the collar and the shirt could you a pressing, but those are the only issues. The accurate color is shown in the closeup of the collar.
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.75
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16.5
https://postimg.org/image/s8e3dteur/ https://postimg.org/image/mba7wzxpv/

$28 Brooks Brothers Dress Shirt 16/34 Made in USA. This shirt has a spread collar and two button barrel cuffs. The stripes are pink and somewhere between blue and purple. Super clean and ready to go. 
Chest 24
Shouler 19
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16
https://postimg.org/image/59hduwiur/ https://postimg.org/image/kd3jz0583/

$35 Hickey Freeman Sport Coat 44R Beautiful top to bottom. 100% wool in Tan, Brown, Orange and Blue. Three buttons and a center vent. The coat is fully lined. This is main line HF. Fully canvassed, hand sewn buttonholes, the works. No holes or stains. 
Chest 23
Width at Middle Button 21.25
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5
Length BOC 31.5
https://postimg.org/image/jjqy6dz77/ https://postimg.org/image/mf41d9377/ https://postimg.org/image/o4d4lbiwj/

$55 Hickey Freeman Sack Suit 44R/36.5 From 2005 this suit is a gorgeous specimen. It is a 3 button sack with a center vent. It is fully lined and fully canvassed. The pants are flat front and cuffed. The fabric is a lovely three season wool in charcoal with a light blue bead stripe. No holes or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/5o587u4xf/ https://postimg.org/image/7sun61cvn/ https://postimg.org/image/t0c5z9to3/
Chest 23
Width at Middle Button 21
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 25.5 +1
Length BOC 30.5
Waist 18.25 +2.25
Inseam 30 +3 if you lose the cuffs
Outseam top of waistband 41

$50 Polo Ralph Lauren Cap Toe Shoes 8.5D Made in England by Alfred Seargent. Full grain uppers and Dainite soles. A bit of wear to the heels, but nothing too bad. I would say the soles have about 90% of their life left. The uppers are in great shape as well. The shoe trees will be included. 
https://postimg.org/image/gbhvflnjn/ https://postimg.org/image/6fgsfyhrn/ https://postimg.org/image/6ti4fk1v7/ https://postimg.org/image/ienp9ixyr/ https://postimg.org/image/knfnw3983/ https://postimg.org/image/koplpib1v/


----------



## Monocle

Prices Shipped! PM for overseas.

1. Indomitable *Sears* SC HT *39S - $35.00*

Wp2p 21"
Lboc 29.25"
Shoulder 17.5"
Sleeve 24"
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5847_zps112975e1.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5850_zpsdfe17e3c.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5849_zps34b3c8d7.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5851_zpsa1f03f0e.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5852_zps22a5d6d2.jpg.html

2. No name HT from Independent Harris Tweed Producers. Early 1960's. Beautiful tweed *39S*. - *CLAIMED*

Wp2p 21"
Lboc 29.25
Shoulder 17.5"
Sleeve 24"
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5854_zpsc0a2e30e.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5857_zps2732accc.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5856_zps722c9b15.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5858_zps5c4310c8.jpg.html

3. Magee Donegal Collection Aran in a mocha brown. - *CLAIMED*

W 22"
L 27"
SL 33"
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5859_zpsf10258e8.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5860_zps75412dff.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5861_zps454d5ba1.jpg.html

4. Modern LLB revival 100% cotton BD shirt. Hunter/black/red. Sized Large. - *$15.00*

Neck: 17"
Wp2p 24"
Lboc 31"
Shoulder 20"
Sleeve 34' (yes, it does need an iron, sorry) beautiful shirt.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5862_zpsa26937d8.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5863_zpse4e138da.jpg.html
Offers/Trades


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lots and lots of lovely jackets! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE UNITED STATES*; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Half-Belt Shooting Jacket by Orvis. c. 42L. Functional throat latch and bellows pockets! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from very high quality moleskin in a lovely and subdued lichen grey-green, this beautiful, functional jacket has everything that you could want in a sporting jacket. Half-canvassed and fully lined, it has a fixed half-belt at the back covering the back darting that provides further shape and flexibility. It also features a yoke across the shoulders at the back. It has a three button front closure with subtle darts, and a fully functional throat latch. The main front pockets are flapped, and, as it standard on shooting jackets, are bellows pockets, allowing you to carry far more than the usual patch pockets. This has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also features an zippered interior security pocket. This jacket was made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a beautifully made, classic Fall jacket, and is an absolute steal at

*just $38, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged a 42L, this measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/8





         

*2) GORGEOUS Belvest Blazer! c. 42R. Hand-tailored in Italy. *

This is beautiful! hand-tailored in Italy, this lovely blazer displays careful Italian handwork throughout, from the pick-stitching on the lapels to the exquisite handwork on the pockets. This is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a Continental three button front, and four button cuffs; it also features subtle darting for the correct Italian silhouette. The lining features Belvest's logo throughout, and this was expressly hand-tailored for Damiani's of Miami, specialists in the best of Italian menswear. This jacket was tailored from Super 150s wool, and has a wonderful hand and a beautiful drape. It features a dual vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the United States. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

Tagged US 42R, this measures:
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2







       

*3) LOVELY Donegal-esque tweed in lichen green with flecking throughout!*

This is a lovely, lovely jacket! Cut from a Donegalesque tweed in a lovely and subtle lichen green, this is flecked throughout with berry red, loden green, forest green, gorse yellow, cream, peat black, sky blue, Royal blue, and pumpkin orange--this is a tweed that's perfect for Fall and early Spring! Made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button front model, with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons in a lovely shade of mapelwood, perfect for the colourway of this tweed. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



 

  

*4) GORGEOUS The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

This is absolutely beautiful! The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Four Ivy League clothiers of Princeton, and was one of the leaders in TNSIL style during its Golden Age. It closed its doors for the last time in the 1990s. But there are still many examples of its classic wares available--such as this wonderful glen plaid 3/2 sack tweed!

At first sight, this appears to be a classic black and white glen plaid, but closer isnpection reveals a very subtle, single-thread overchecking of burnt umber and sky blue, as well as subtle colour flecking throughout. The lapel roll is wonderfully elegant, and this jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It is, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*6) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*7) Hildreth and Herricks Larger Tweed!*

This is lovely tweed for the larger Trad! Made for Hildreth & Herricks, this is cut from lighter mid-weight tweed in a classic greenish-brown herringbone, with a subtle overcheck of chestnut (vertically) and mustard (running horizontally). This is a contemporary three button model with darting; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 50Ex.Long, this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 35



       

*8) Lauren Chocolate Cord with Paisley lining*

This is a great cord jacket--I'm certain it's unworn! Cut from a lovely milk chocolate cotton corduroy, this is a two button model with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still basted shut. And the lining is lovely! Imported--just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (_ 1 1/2)
SHoulder: 21
Length: 33





     

*9) Wonderfully Stalwart Harris Tweed with suede elbow patches!*

This is a lovely classic Harris Tweed in grey and brown herringbone, with the classic Harris vertical striping in chestnut running throughout. This jacket features suede elbow patches, and classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has a two button closure and subtle darts. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 28





      

*10) Brooks Brothers MADE IN ITALY Brown Herringbone in lambswool.*

This is a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from very soft lambswool in a classic dark brown and black herringbone pattern, this was Made in Italy. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 43L, BUT IS SMALLER, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 197/8
Length: 32 1/2





     

*11) MADE IN ITALY herringbone tweed with striking overcheck!
*
The patterning and colouring of this jacket are simply wonderful! This is a classic cream and grey herringbone, but with a striking overchecking in burnt range and Royal blue, with flecking of green and yellow throughout. My pictures really don't do this justice, but do see the close-up! This is a contemporary two button front model with darts and a single centre vent. It appears half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. Note that this is a wool blend, although this was not apparent at all until I saw the interior label. This lovely jacket was Made in Italy, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4





     ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Yet more lovely jackets!*

*12) STUNNING 3/2 sack in camelhair from The English Shop of Princeton!*

This is absolutely wonderful--my pictures really do NOT do this jacket justice at all! This is from The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothing retailers in Princeton during The Golden Age of TNSIL style. Although there is no fabric content listed, this is clearly camelhair, in a lovely honey tone of camel. This is also that rarity--a camelhair jacket in absolutely wonderful condition; this was clearly either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. It is a classic 3/2 sack, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all the buttons appear to be natural horn. It was, of course, made in the USA.

*This is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



    

*13) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

*GORGEOUS!*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles all bundled up in a great 1960's piece! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets--so beloved of the 1960s'--and twin vents, showing the English influence on later 1960s fashion. There's no country of origin, but this is clearly an American jacket. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $32, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*14) VINTAGE Pre-1962 CLASSIC 3/2 sack with NARROW LAPELS!*

*GORGEOUS!
*
This is absolutely wonderful! This jacket dates from between 1949 and 1962, given the interior Union label; judging by the Wallach's label inside this dates from the latter part of the 1950s. Where to start? First, the cut; this is a classic 1950s tweed, with a high roll 3/2 lapel and a sack cut, with beautifully narrow lapels--the sort that the current imitators try so hard to get right and so rarely do. This has three button cuffs and a single HOOK vent. This is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a very natural shoulder.

The colourway is also wonderfully mid-century, being the drab, conservative earthtones that are hardly ever seen anymore. And it's a houndstooth, the pattern beloved of the original 1950s-era hipsters..... It was sold by Wallach's, a store that later morphed into a respectable purveyor of tradly items to the New York suburbanites--precisely the sort of people who commuted in Mad Men! Alas, its continued respectability led to its doom... Wallach's has long gone.

This jacket has no flaws, but it could use a dry clean--and since I'm always conservative in vintage pieces, this is in Very Good condition.

This would cost a fortune on Etsy or on one of the "specialist" online retailers of original TNSIL clothing, but I'm

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2





   

*15) FANTASTIC VINTAGE PURE CASHMERE JACKET! UTTERLY 1960s!*

*GORGEOUS!*

This jacket is simply AWESOME! First, this is a a real CASHMERE jacket, dating from a time when cashmere was CASHMERE--thick, soft, and wonderfully luxurious, not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays. And this jacket has lost none of its softness--this was clearly worn very, very sparingly! Second, the cut--this is an utterly 1960's jacket! It has beautifully narrow lapels with a classic 1960s shaping, a SINGLE button closure, and jetted pockets--this jacket was the epitome of expensive cool c. 1966. It also has single button cuffs--both intact! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style--and completely appropriate for a cashmere jacket of this quality. The colourway is also very 1960s--a complex weave of black and chestnut.

This is an awesome jacket!

It was sold by Arnold Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

This jacket is in very Good/Excellent condition; its only flaw is a small fray in the shoulder lining, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 3/4



        

B]16) Polo by Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket with lapped seams.[/B]

This is another very nice unstructured jacket! Made by Polo back when it was good, this is cut from almost a miniature herringbone tweed in classic Donegal-esque pepper and salt colouring. It has a lovely and casual 3/2 lapel roll, although this does have subtle darts and so is not a sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre hook vent. It also has a centre lapped seam down the back. It features four button cuffs, and flapped patch pockets. This is a very unstructured jacket, and would be perfect for a causal office, or for the weekend! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 43L. Measurements:*

Chest; 24
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4





    

*17) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*18) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*19) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $25!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $35 > 25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*20) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*21) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*23) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*24) Basketweave Harris Tweed with football buttons!*

This is another lovely, sturdy Harris tweed, in basketweave. This jacket features lovely leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, a current two button front, subtle darting, three button cuffs, a single centre vent, and a half-lining. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The colouring of this jacket is absolutely lovely, and only apparent on close inspection, being a heathery mix of lavenders, blues, greys, and creams.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





 

*25) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 

        

*26) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*27) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS BLAZERS AND TWEEDS!*

*I have some wonderful, classic blazers, tweeds, and other jackets to pass on today--including several 3/2 sacks, patch pocket blazers, Harris Tweeds, and a wonderful Austrian jacket!*

As always, * I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS* on everything; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) A WONDERFUL TRAD CLASSIC! 3/2 sack navy Blazer from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! The English shop of Princeton is now long gone, but in its day it was one of the Big Four Princeton Ivy Clothiers from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--and this blazer shows why! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from navy hopsack, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders, a single centre vent, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has a lovely lapel roll and was, of course, Union made in the USA. Naturally, it features crested buttons. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



     

*2) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $20, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*3) GORGEOUS Tom James Bespoke Camelhair Blazer in Forest Green. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from thick, luxurious camelhair in a lovely shade of dark Forest Green. It is a contemporary two button front with darting. It has four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. The buttons are gold-toned and crested. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a truly beautiful jacket! My pictures really don't do this justice. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$45, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*5) CLASSIC Herringbone Harris Tweed*

A Fall classic! This lovely jacket is cut from Harris Tweed with a traditional light brown herringbone pattern, perfectly complemented by the traditional vertical Harris striping running throughout, in this case rich, deep chestnut and forest green, with flecks of slate grey heathered throughout.The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It features dark brown, leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons, which are the traditional complements to Harris Tweed. It is fully lined and features a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder; 20 1/2
Length: 31



     

*6) Brooks Brothers Fall Glen Plaid tweed with three patch pockets!*

This is a classic, informal tweed! The patterning and colourway are wonderfully autumnal; this is a glen plaid jacket in a lovely medley of tans and forest greens. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It's half canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three patch pockets--always desirable, and rather rare! It was Union Made in the USA. This could do with a press, and so it is in Very Good condition only. As such, I'm asking

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder; 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2



      

*7) TRAD GRAIL! Custom-made tweed by CHIPP with working cuffs!*

Tailors to President Kennedy, Chipp is THE Ivy Tailor--and this beautiful tweed shows why! Cut from a lovely heavyweight herringbone tweed with vertical stripes of burnt russet-orange and horizontal stripes of English mustard running throughout, this beautiful jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features fully functional surgeon's cuffs--classic two button cuffs, too, as you'd expect. It has a dual vent, and is darted. It was, of course, made in the USA.

Alas, it has some issues--although most are minor. First, it has some wear to the edges of the placket and the cuffs. Second, it has some tears at the stress points in the lining, as shown, including a fray at the hem. Finally, there is a wear-fray on the underwide of one sleeve near the cuff. This could be readily patched with an elbow patch--and since it's in an odd location this would fit well with a Chipp jacket, as Chipp invented patchwork tweeds and patchwork madras!

*Overall, then, this is in repairable condition, and, as such, is just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 39S, this measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4







        

*8) CLASSIC IVY 3/2 sack with three patch pockets!*

This is a lovely vintage blazer! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this sturdy hopsack blazer has a lovely lapel roll. It also features three patch pockets--very rare and desirable in a 3/2 sack! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It also features a lovely set of sunburst buttons, as shown. This was made for Marshall Fields, back when (a) it existed, and (b) it sold good quality traditional American clothing--like this blazer!

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31



         

*9) CLASSIC Flannel Blazer in Forest Green with Patch Pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely heavyweught flannel that's now very rarely made, this is a lovely vintage blazer in forest green. It features two patch pockets with flaps, and crested buttons--it has darting, and is a contemporary two button front model with three button cuffs. It appears to be fully canvassed, and it's half-lined in a lovely vintage lining, showing horses and hunting horns! (This lining is repeated under the pocket flaps.) This has a single centre vent. This was, of course, Union-Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



      

*10) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*I have several lovely leather jackets to pass on today, as well as a Schott leather vest, all of which are perfect for Fall!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Timberland Leather Jacket Claimed!*

*2) CLASSIC LL Bean "Flying Tigers" Jacket*

This is one of THE Trad classic leather jackets! Cut from formidably rugged yet very soft goatskin, this beautiful jacket has front patch and flap pockets with press-stud closures, and knit cuffs and hem. The collar can be press-studded down to keep it in place. The front pockets also have side-entry handwarmer pockets. The shoulders feature epaulettes, and underarm grommets for moisture control. This has a quilted lining for warmth. This is an iconic Trad leather jacket! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder), 37 (like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 25 1/2



       

*3) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Austrian Trad!*

This is wonderful! Made in Germany, this traditional Austrian jacket is cut from 100% merino wool which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. It's a beautiful shade of light charcoal grey, which is offset with traditional Loden green trim at the jetting of the pockets, at the shoulder roping, the inside of the cuffs, and, of course, at the collar. This is a truly beautiful jacket! It also features horn buttons--including the original set of spare buttons on the inside--and half-belt at the back, centered with a horn button. This features two deep front flapped pockets, and a fully functional front breast pocket with a flap, secured by a horn button. It also features a ticket pocket which appears to be still basted shut-or else is merely ornamental.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is almost certainly unworn. This would be perfect for Oktoberfest!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining sweaters!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *within the US; International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

NB:* CHEST* is measured armpit to armpit laid flat; 
* LENGTH *is measured from the bottom of the collar to the hem; 
*SLEEVE* is measured like a shirt, from the middle of the neck, along the shoulder, and then down the outer sleeve to the cuff; this is measured with the cuff turned back if that is how the sweater is designed to be worn.

2) Woolrich sweater vest. made in the UK< when so much now isn't! Pure wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22 1/4; Length 27. Asking $16.



  

3) FREE! JAB Cashmere sweater. This is a lovely pale lilac, and all cashmere. However, it does have some small holes in the sleeves near the cuffs from snags, so please just send me $8 to cover shipping if you'd like it, or else this is free with another sweater! Chest: 23 3/4; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25 1/2.



  

5) Flag sweater! Made in the USA--luckily, given what it displays! ALl cotton. Perfect for Thanksgiving--or the 4th of July! Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve 35; length: 28 1/2. Asking just $18





 

6) Wool sweater vest. By Club Room. Excellent condition. A lovely loden green. No country of origin or fabric content, but clearly wool. Chest: 23, length: 25 2/4. Asking just $14



 

8) GORGEOUS Alan Paine shetland sweater! made in the UK. This is wonderful--my pictures really don't do it justice at all. In excellent condition. Tagged 44. Chest: 24; sleeve: 33 1/2; length: 26 1/2. Asking just $22.





  

9) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. A classic Fall green! In excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve: 37 1/2; length: 26. Asking just $18



  

10) BEAUTIFUL Cashmere sweater by SImon Gray. This is wonderful--a gorgeous shade of masculine purple, and beautifully thick and luxurious, not like many of the cheaper cashmere that's available now. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 23, Length: 27 1/2, Sleeve 35 1/2. Asking just $20






11) Made in Italy. VERY SMALL Benetton sweater. A beautiful light grey with flecks of colour, this was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 19, length: 18, sleeve: 30 1/2. Asking just $10



   

12) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $10



 

13) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $10 Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

14) J. Crew turtleneck. Lovely! In excellent condition. 70% cotton, 30% lambswool. Thick and heavy and warm. Classic grey. Tagged L. Chest: 22; Length, 25; Sleeve, 35 1/2. Asking just $13



 

15) THE TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers sweater vest. Dating from the block white letters on black era, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest, 20 1/4; Length: 24 1/4. Asking just $16






16) Brooks Brothers Golf Sweater. A lovely share of forest green! made in Australia. ALl cotton. Excellent condition. Chest: 22, Length: 26; Sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $16



 

17) BEAUTIFUL Felldale of England sweater. This is lovely, and a classic for Fall. made in the Lake District of England, this is in excellent condition. Tagged 36/38. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 21; Sleeve: c. 27. Asking just $18



   

18) MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $12



 

19) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $14 shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.



 
    

20) Woolrich FOXHUNT sweater. This is absolutely wonderful! Sure, it's made by Woolrich Woman, but there's nothing feminine about this, and so you could easily wear it too. It features a fox-hunting scene on the front, with the fleeing fox on one sleeve. This is in excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 22; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $18



   

21) Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. This is lovely--the Brooks' version of the LL Bean Norwegian, at least in patterning. This is in excellent condition. Tagged S. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 23; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $18



  
 

22) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $23. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Halloween emergency.

Looking for a cop shirt. I used to have one, but it has been misplaced. If anyone has a spare or comes across one and can get it to me by Saturday, that would be fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## Titus_A

32rollandrock said:


> Halloween emergency.
> 
> Looking for a cop shirt. I used to have one, but it has been misplaced. If anyone has a spare or comes across one and can get it to me by Saturday, that would be fantastic. Thanks.


There's one in Tweedy's sweater post, right at the bottom.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining ties!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*

*GROUP 1: NWT BB GF, Prada, more!*



1) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $14.

  

3) NWT Brooks Brothers Black Fleece. Label crossed out. No obvious flaws. 2 3/4. Listed at $150; my price is $25!

    

4) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $17

  

5) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $15.

  

*GROUP 2: WOOL AND KNITS*



6) Handwoven by Phoebe Hudson. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/4". $16

  

8) Millar's of Connemarre, Ireland. Beautiful! 3" $16.

 

9) GORGEOUS Scottish tartan. Buchanan. 3 1/8". $15.

 

10) Another lovely Scottish tartan--Robertson. 3 1/8". $15.

 

*GROUP 3: Patterns and Vintage.*



11) Land's End. Smudge on end, as shown, so FREE with two other ties!



12) SOLD Liberty of London Ancient Madder tie. Beautiful and reserved! 3 1/4". $16.

  

15) Hugo Boss. All cotton. 2 1/2". $12.

 

*GROUP 4: J. Press BOWTIES!*



16) Paisley. $16.

 

17) Neats. $16.

 

*GROUP 5: REGIMENTALS*



22) Darien Sports Shop of Conn. Vintage; 2 3/4". Slight run at tip, hence just $6.

 

*GROUP 6: CLASSIC WOOL AND VIYELLA TIES!*

*Perfect for Fall!*



23) YSL Heather Mist tie. Beautiful! Single thread pull as shown. 3 1/4". $14.

   

24) GORGEOUS Black Watch tie; very muted, and my pictures don't do this justice at all! Made from the true Viyella fabric of 55/45 wool.cotton, which I believe is no longer produced, by Viyella for Michaelson's. This is a lovely, classic, and RARE tie! 3 1/4". $20.

   

25) Vintage Lochcarron Shetland tie. 3". Rare. Very Good condition. $14.

 

26) Beautiful tartan tie! All wool, Made in Scotland. 3". $15.

 

27) Rooster Black Watch. My pictures don't do this justice at all! ALl wool. 3 1/4". $15.

  

*GROUP 7: KNITS*



29) CLASSIC Rooster Heatherknit.; A lovely forest green--my pictures are terrible! 65% mohair, 35% wool. 3". Slightly rumpled keeper; small store tag off on one side. $15.

  

30) All cotton striped knit. Vintage, but there's no way to tell--this is in superb condition! 2'. Cost $11.50 originally--and $11.50 from me! 

 

31) Black knit. No maker; almost certainly wool. 2 1/2". $12.

 

32) MADE IN ITALY. Dark red silk knit. Gorgeous! $16.

 

*GROUP 8: PATTERNS: Gucci and more!*



35) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $15.

  

36) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $15.

 

37) Land's End. 3 1/2". $12.

  

38) Horchow paisley. 3 1/8. $12.

 

*GROUP 9: LUXURY TIES*



40) BCBG. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

   

41) ALexander Julian Fall geometric. 3 1/4". $16.

 

42) Gianni Versace. A vintage Versace, which will require a minor re-sewing on the blade seam; this won't be seen when worn. Some blade disbalance. Good/Very Good condition. 2". $10.

   

*GROUP 10: EMBLEMATICS*



43) Robert Talbott for Roots. Leprechaun emblematic! 3 1/4. 70/30 silk/polyester. Very Good condition. $16.

    

44) Princeton University 250th anniversary tie. This is clearly a very recent institution, compared to some proper, established universities. ALL SILK. 3 3/4". $15.

   

46) Unknown maker golf tie. 3 1/2". $9.

 

47) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $15.

    

*GROUP 11: PATTERNS AND KNITS!*



48) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.

   

49) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

50) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

*GROUP 12: Ben SIlver, Regimentals, Wool, more!*

53) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

54) SOLD The Andover SHop. Deep purple and green. All silk. This has a small stain on the front center of the blade, as shown, hence just Good condition, and so just $6. 3 1/2".

  

56) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

58) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $6.

  

59) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $10.

 

*GROUP 13: TRADLY TIES!*



62) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

63) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Some minor disbalance at the tip of the blade, hence just very Good condition, and so just $10.

  

*GROUP 14: PATTERNS*



64) Polo--from back when it was good! 4". $10.

 

65) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$15.

 

68) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

69) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $12.

 

70) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $12.

 

*GROUP 15: MORE REGIMENTALS AND PATTERNS!*



71) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $12

 

73) Aquascutum. A beautiful tie--this is No. 001 in the Aqua series. 3 3/4". $12

  

74) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. Made in USA; fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! $15

 

75) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $15.

 

*GROUP 16: PATTERNS AND EMBLEMATICS*



76) Monmouth Park emblematic. ALl silk. 3 5/8. $10

  

77) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $10

  

78) Ryder and Amies; I assume a Cambridge college. Polyester. 3 5/8". $8

   

79) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

*GROUP 17: PATTERNS AND STRIPES!*



81) RARE! A beautiful trad. tie from Gorsart Clothes. Gorsart was a clothier to Wall Street executives who desired a personal level of service; it opened in 1921, and closed in 2000, blaming casual Fridays for its demise. This is a lovely heavy silk emblematic showing pheasants in flight. 3 1/8". $14.

  

82) SOLD Bert Lawrence. Ducks in flight. Keeper off on one side; likely poly-silk. 3 1/8". $9.

  

83) ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $10

 

84) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $12

 

85) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $10

 

*GROUP 18: PICTORIALS!*



86) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

87) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



90) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

*GROUP 19: PATTERNS AND VINTAGE*



91) Stefano Milano. 3 3/4". $9.

 

92) Jim Thompson geometric. A lovely, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $10

 

93) Vintage Rutgers tie. Good condition; some disbalance on blade. 2 7/8". $9

 

94) Vintage black uniform tie in cotton, wool, and rayon. 4" at end, but sharply angled along the blade as was typical. Very Good condition. $10.

 

*GROUP 20: EMBLEMATICS--INCLUDING CHIPP!*



97) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12

  

98) Wm. Chelsea heraldic. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $6.

  

99) Chipp emblematic. 55/45 silk/poly. Woven in England. A rare Chipp tie, this one won't make you the target of a sexual harassment suit! $18

  

*GROUP 21: MORE BOWTIES!*

​
100) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.

 

101) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.



102) All silk; Made in the USA. Vintage. Very Good condition. $7

 

103) All silk; Made in England. Burberry. Some fraying to straight edges, hence Good condition. $5.

 

104) Vintage Brooks Brothers; white block script on black label. All silk. Very Good condition. $8.

 

105) SOLD Wool challis. Hand blocked in England. Very Good condition, although it does have a very small wear mark by the adjuster, as shown. $7.

  

106) Burgundy bow. Likely silk. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $5

 

107) Paisley bow. Rayon. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $6


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Halloween emergency.
> 
> Looking for a cop shirt. I used to have one, but it has been misplaced. If anyone has a spare or comes across one and can get it to me by Saturday, that would be fantastic. Thanks.


I have one as long as you don't need the badge. It's just one of the plain polyester cop shirts. It is a real cop shirt by the company that makes them complete with all the pockets and zippers. I actually have Four different colors. Black, White, Tan, or Gray.


----------



## rufus4299

*Green triple patch blazer still available?*

Gamma, I am interested in that beautiful blazer if it is still around! My post count is too low to send pm's but I have picked up a few items on the exchange in the past. Please send me a message when you have a chance and let me know what I need to do.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Titus_A said:


> There's one in Tweedy's sweater post, right at the bottom.


Too classy. Looking for the traditional too-tight polyester zip-up with fake buttons. Also need one for my pug.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Too classy. Looking for the traditional too-tight polyester zip-up with fake buttons. Also need one for my pug.


thats exactly the kind I have!


----------



## gamma68

rufus4299 said:


> Gamma, I am interested in that beautiful blazer if it is still around! My post count is too low to send pm's but I have picked up a few items on the exchange in the past. Please send me a message when you have a chance and let me know what I need to do.


I just sent a PM to you, sir.


----------



## Kaiko

Oxxford Crown Cashmere Classic Herringbone Jacket. 100% Cashmere and it seems to be custom made. Roughly a 39R

Details

Pictures:


http://imgur.com/cym4k

Please note the small stain on the end of the sleeve. I'm 100% confident it will come out with a dry clean.

Measurements

Chest: 20.5
Waist: 20
Shoulders: 17.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 23.5 with about 1.5 inches to let out


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops and updates*

*42L Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
*Reddish-brown with blue and red overcheck. Fantastic shape, no issues. Half canvassed. I bought this on eBay for myself over the summer but it's a big too big for me. 
Asking *$55 > 45* shipped

18.5" shoulders 
22" pit to pit
21" waist
25 1/8" sleeves (+2.75)
32.5" BOC



*40R Harris Tweed Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack
*Beautiful tweed, from the JAB Red Label days. No issues.
Asking *$50 > 40* shipped
18" shoulders
21" pit to pit
19" waist
24.25" sleeves (+2.25)
30.25" BOC



*40R Brooks Brothers Brooksease silk sportcoat
*Two-button darted, fully lined, in beautiful condition.
Asking *$35 > 25 *shipped
17.5" shoulders 
21" pit to pit
19.75" waist
24.25" sleeves (+2.25")
30.5" BOC



16-32 Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD
Made in USA, unlined.
Asking $22 > *20 *shipped


Allen Edmonds Randolph - 9.5C
Asking $55 > *45* shipped


----------



## dschmidt13

I've got a gray flannel chalkstripe suit from Southwick/Paul Stuart. (also have a nearly identical navy version of this, I still need to measure it but it looks about the same)

$75 shipped obo















ItemSouthwick/Paul Stuart Flannel suit Charcoal Chalkstriped P2P22.25Waist/Width16S2S18.75Inseam31Length31.5Rise9.25Sleeve26Cuffyes, 9.5VentsinglePleatsDouble reverseCharacteristics2 btn, slight wear to crotch area of pants MaterialWool
Style

 Made InUSAMore Info

Size40L 


----------



## dschmidt13

Forgot to add this into the other post as well. BB navy pinstripe suit. 

$45 shipped 










ItemBrooks Brothers navy pinstripe suit P2P21.25Waist/Width34S2S17.75Inseam30Length30.5Rise12Sleeve24.5Cuffyes, 9.5VentsinglePleatsFlat FrontCharacteristics3/2 Roll, 1/2 lined, Materialwool (thin Made InUSASize41R 


----------



## TweedyDon

*This Bean leather jacket is a steal! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) CLASSIC LL Bean "Flying Tigers" Jacket*

This is one of THE Trad classic leather jackets! Cut from formidably rugged yet very soft goatskin, this beautiful jacket has front patch and flap pockets with press-stud closures, and knit cuffs and hem. The collar can be press-studded down to keep it in place. The front pockets also have side-entry handwarmer pockets. The shoulders feature epaulettes, and underarm grommets for moisture control. This has a quilted lining for warmth. This is an iconic Trad leather jacket! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged M-Reg, this measures:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder), 37 (like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 25 1/2



       

*4) Split Cowhide Rancher Jacket. Made in the USA.*

I bought this for myself for farmwork, but it's too small--which is a pity, as this is a seriously rugged and warm jacket! Made from split cowhide, this has a great oversized collar that turns up for wind resistance, oversized leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons for closure, and two slash handwarmer pockets. This has everything you'd want in a work jacket, with no frills at all.

There's no flaws or major scuffs on this jacket, but it's an older piece, and so it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged 40, but could also work for a 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) CLASSIC Schott Leather Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth NJ by Schott, the people who quite literally invented the classic biker jacket (the Schott Perfecto), this lovely, classic leather vest is in absolutely excellent condition, and features Schott's signature lining.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measures:*

Width: 18 1/4
Length: 26 1/4

(Likely best fit c. 40)


----------



## darkmark

Anyone have long or extra long tradly ties that they are looking to part with? Please let me know.


----------



## rufus4299

*Strands still available?*



maximar said:


> *PRICE DROP $200 shipped CONUS*


Maximar,

I'm willing to make you a reasonable offer on the black shell strands but don't know if you'd prefer to conduct business over pm. Please let me know either way. (As my previous post mentioned I can't initiate the sending of private messages yet. Though if I keep buying things on here like I have been my post count will climb quickly.) Thanks!


----------



## Monocle

Tweedy - "Inbox full" Alert!!


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## TweedyDon

Monocle said:


> Tweedy - "Inbox full" Alert!!
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Thank you--it's now cleared; let the deluge begin!


----------



## sskim3

Bump with drops....



sskim3 said:


> Up for sale is a collection of dress shirts... The shirts are from a collection I came across on eBay where all shirts were packaged in a dry cleaning bag (see item #5 for example). Looks like it all came from one person but his collection oddly has multiple sizes. I kept all four of the 16.5 x 33 shirts from Paul Stuarts (not listed) and will be offering up the rest. * Asking $15 CONUS for each shirt OBO.* I want to unload everything by the weekend so let's make a deal.
> 
> #1 - Paul Stuart | 17 x 33? | Made in USA | Feels like pinpoint oxford
> 17 Neck | 18 shoulder | 24 sleeves | 31 length | 50 chest | 48 waist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 - Brooks Brothers Makers | 16 x 33 | Made in USA | Broadcloth Button Down
> 16 Neck | 17.5 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 33 length | 50 chest | 48 waist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 - Brooks Brothers Custom| 15 x 33 | Made in USA | Oxford Cloth - Substantial Collar | Small brown dots on yoke
> 15 Neck | 17 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 29.5 length | 45 chest | 43 waist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 - Brooks Brothers Makers | 16 x 33 | Made in USA | Pinpoint OCBD
> 16 Neck | 18 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 33 length | 50 chest | 48 waist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 - Paul Stuart | 16 x 32 | Made in USA | Pinpoint OCBD
> 16 Neck | 19 shoulder | 32 Sleeve | 33.5 length | 48 chest | 48 waist


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Still have these sitting around. Consolidation/Drops*

*Harley of Scotland, Size L*

I only got to wear this a couple of times late last winter after I cut the tags off. It's an indistinct Fair Isle pattern which continues throughout the sleeves and back. On the charcoal base are wonderful hues of crimson and ochre, with a hint of blue. The content is 89% wool, 11% poly, and the softness and resilience of the sweater reflect that. $32

Chest: 23
Length: 26
Sleeve (from neck): 29





*Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella, Size L (fits more like a M): *No tag, but probably made in Canada. Older 55/45 blend. $12

Chest: 23
Length: 31
Sleeve: 24.5





*PRL Heavy Wide-Wale Cords 35x30*

I think these are the Preston model. Very soft hand and thick texture. Great condition. Wore these about five or six times. $25







*Bills M2 Pima Cotton Wide Wale Cords 35x32*

Tough to find corduroys made in the USA that are better than this. I wore these very few times before losing weight. If you have a Tiroler Loden or a mossy Harris Tweed in your stable, this color should be on your short list, as it's the perfect combination. Watch pocket. 1.6 cuffs. $35





All prices shipped CONUS, of course.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Cords and Chinos*

Consolidating...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22*



*Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18*



*Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $25 > $22*



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $22*



*J Crew Navy 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
100% Cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $23*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $25 > $23*

 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## adoucett

NWT Brooks OCBD, Size- 16-32

*SOLD 

*


----------



## CMDC

Won't be able to post pictures tonight but I picked up a LLB Norwegian sweater in olive in size L if anyone is interested. Doesn't appear to have been any shrinkage. Excellent condition all around.

$36 conus


----------



## gamma68

*MORE DROPS ON REMAINING ITEMS*



gamma68 said:


> *JCrew charcoal long-sleeve polo*
> 
> * 100% lambswool, nice and thick, the way they're supposed to be made.
> * Made in the United Kingdom.
> * Tagged size M but fits more like a large, please see measurements.
> * Excellent condition with no holes or stains.
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 23"
> Sleeve from collar: 34" w/cuff unrolled
> Length from bottom of collar: 26"
> 
> * CLAIMED*
> 
> *VINTAGE SOUTHWICK 3/2 BROKEN BONE TWEED*
> 
> Stunning olive/brown broken bone tweed with russet stripes._ Very natural shoulders_--the kind vintage Southwicks are known for.
> 
> Made for Kaites Ltd. of Clarksburg, West Virgina.
> 
> Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, fully canvassed, two interior pockets, single slanted vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1962-1968).
> 
> EXCELLENT condition with no holes, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned. There are very small areas in random locations where the broken bone pattern is interrupted (_please see last photo for an example_). I've looked at these areas very closely under a magnifier and do not believe they are rewoven--I believe they are inherent to the garment. Personally, these are not bothersome and only add character to what is already an exceptional jacket. Mentioned for full disclosure.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 42"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
> 
> *Asking $60>>$55>>$50 CONUS*
> ​


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Staple Brooks Brothers "Makers" solid mid-grey 3/2 sack suit, tagged 42R. This suit is in excellent condition with no apparent issues. Approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 31.25". Flat front trouser measure 18.5" across the waist and 30" inseams with 1.5" cuffs and 1.5" turned under. GONE.

*




*Recent Orvis Weatherproof Breathable Year-Round Rain Jacket, Large. You can still find this jacket on the Orvis website (), although it says it is no longer available. This one looks to have been worn VERY lightly as there are no signs of wrinkles, dirt or markings of any kind. It is in near perfect condition. 
GONE.
*


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

SOLD Vintage Langrock of Princeton olive/brown mini herringbone SC with teal vertical and blue horizontal windowpane overcheck tagged 46R. Narrow lapels, 3/2 sack, partially lined, softest shoulders I've ever seen, 2 button cuffs, no content tag, but has a luxurious feel to it, so its either a high quality 100% wool or a wool/silk .
p2p 24
shoulders 19
Sleeve 26 + 1.5
boc 29.75

Actwu tag dates 68-76 I'm guessing much closer to 68 given the lapel width, I can't exaggerate the unbelievable condition this SC is in. When considering its age, it doesn't seem to have been worn at all, or hardly ever. The lining is pristine, the pockets aren't basted shut or anything, but it wouldn't have surprised me to find they were, given the outstanding condition the rest of the SC is in.


----------



## jfkemd

*Hopsack Blazers*

*Dartmouth Co op Blazer
*I thrifted this beauty at a Goodwill in New Hampshire while visiting family. 
Something for the smaller trad. 
Blue Blazer with gold/brass buttons
Nice, traditional silhouette
darted, but with hardly any shoulder padding
Other details include, lapped seams and patch flap pockets.
Measurements:
Shoulders: 17
Armpits: 20
Length/BOC: 30
Sleeves: 24.5
*Approximately a 37R-38R
no flaws
yours for $40 shipped CONUS. *



*Old label JAB 3/2 Sack Blazer*
great condition with only flaw being some wear in the right inner pocket pictured below
Lapped seams
Patch flap pockets
Natural shoulders
fully lined
Measurements:
Shoulders: 20
Armpits: 24
Length/BOC: 31
Sleeves: 25
*Yours for $40 shipped CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*In good condition! Light scuffs and wear - gives it some character.*

*Johnston & Murphy Belt - British Tan*

Picked this up on eBay, but I am starting to gain weight again, so this belt
is getting too small. (Need to get working on my mid-section!)


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Good - VG Condition*; has some wear, but plenty of life left.
Would be great casual belt for knocking about.
*TAGGED: 36*
Measures 36" from fold to middle hole
Measures 37.25" from end of buckle to middle hole
Made in USA!
*PRICE: $15 > $12 > $10*

*******************************************
*If you need some shoes to kick around in, and don't want
to subject your nicer shoes to abuse, this is what you need.*

*Johnston & Murphey Burgundy Classic Strap Penny Loafers, Size 9 D*


Click pics for larger view.

    
    
  

*SIZE 9 D* Burgundy; Unlined, Corrected Grain, Leather Upper, Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel, Made in Mexico.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. No cracks or cuts, soles show
normal wear, but plenty of life left. There are some rub spots at the top of the
heel (see pics). Add a little work with some polish and a brush, and you'll have
a nice pair of pennys to knock around in - save your nice shoes for the cocktail party circuit. 
*PRICE: $30 > $24*

********************************************
*These look very much like the J&M Deerfield Tassel Wingtip*
*Shoe trees now included!*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Wingtip Loafers, Size 11.5 B/2A*

 
Click pics for larger view.

   
   
   

*SIZE 11.5 B/2A* Burgundy; Leather Upper; Leather Outsole, Rubber Heel.

*VG Condition*; Some creasing out front. There's a few minor scuffs, which
should come right out with a buffing. No cracks in the leather, but there are some
small scrapes that will need a little attention; soles show normal wear, right heel
a bit more worn than the left, but should get a fair amount of wear before a resole
is needed. With some TLC, you'll have a nice pair of J&M's for just pennies on the dollar.

*To sweeten up the deal, I'm now including a pair of Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees.*

*PRICE: $30 > $27*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dschmidt13

Navy pinstripe brooks brothers suit I posted is SOLD

*Price drop for this:*

I've got a gray flannel chalkstripe suit from Southwick/Paul Stuart. (also have a nearly identical navy version of this, I still need to measure it but it looks about the same)

*$75 > $65 shipped each. *















ItemSouthwick/Paul Stuart Flannel suit Charcoal Chalkstriped P2P22.25Waist/Width16S2S18.75Inseam31Length31.5Rise9.25Sleeve26Cuffyes, 9.5VentsinglePleatsDouble reverseCharacteristics2 btn, slight wear to crotch area of pants MaterialWoolStyle Made InUSAMore InfoSize40L 


----------



## AZWildcat

If anyone should come across a Filson Cover Cloth Weekender, size small or a Barbour Beaufort, size 38 in good condition please PM me.


----------



## WipitDC

I'm interested and can pick up in DC. Please PM.



CMDC said:


> This has long been one of my favorite sport coats. You'll see it on me in the WAYWT archives. The other week I found an identical one that fits just a bit better so I offer this up to the masses. This is a 3/2 sack tweed with hook vent and great shoulders. From Raleigh of DC which is long, long gone. A great vintage piece. The pattern is in various shades of green and is one of those patterns simply not found anymore.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $46 conus


----------



## Monocle

Happy Sunday!

SOLD - Ralph Ralph Lauren wool chinos - Made in Japan for Poloco SAS (France) size 36 x 32 *$28.00*

*Waist 18 
Length inseam 33 
Out-seam 45 
Rise 11.5 
Thigh 13 
Cuff 9 
*
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6238_zps9e9e170a.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6243_zps81cc36d9.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6244_zpsa1553c48.jpg.html

Modern LL Bean Birdseye Size L - *$35.00*
*
Chest 24 
Length 26 
Sleeve 35

*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6222_zps72d1c886.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6223_zps7c97c34e.jpg.html

Older LL Bean Irish Aran in Emerald Green - MEDIUM - *$35.00
*
*Chest 23.5 
Length 24 
Sleeve 33.5

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6224_zps101cdf92.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6225_zpsa7d35e29.jpg.html

*100% viscose gray check with tartan trim, for Barney's NY - NEW with tags Sized *LARGE (however this seems to be more of n XL or Large TALL - check measurements carefully)*- Ultra soft with small stayed spread collar, gathered yoke and locker loop. Cuffs are a tapered barrel with 2-button adjustable cuffs and gauntlet button. Hem is semi-rounded, but not overly so. Full cut. Not a tapered or trim cut. *$35.00*

*Neck 17 
Shoulder Seams 20 
Width 24 
Waist 23.5 
Length 32 
Sleeve 36 
Armholes 11.5*

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6234_zpsf5bc5843.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6235_zps07803e6a.jpg.html

Charles Tyrwhitt Oxford Weave - Large (these run big and tall) *$25.00
*
*Neck 17 
Chest 25 
Waist 24.5 
Shoulder seams 20 
Length BOC 32 
Sleeve 36*

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6236_zps5f155260.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6237_zpse47c1d63.jpg.html
:icon_study:


----------



## Spin Evans

Just wanted to give a hearty thanks to Mr. Tweedy Don for some exceptional garments at an equally exceptional price.


----------



## 32rollandrock

And a big shout-out to Wacolo for some outstanding shoes at an outstanding price. Bench made Alfred Sargents with Danite soles and shoe trees for $50?

The man is insane, in a good way.


----------



## Hayek

Two shirts.

1. BB traditional fit yellow OCBD. Only worn a few times. Great condition. 16x35.

2. Regular fit BB striped dark blue shirt, lighter (more or a pinpoint) material. 16x35.

$20 each inc. shipping. Buy both for $35 total with shipping. Email me with more questions or if you want to see more pics.

See here for pics:

https://imgur.com/o0Ltfc1,O6o3B7s#0

https://imgur.com/o0Ltfc1,O6o3B7s#1


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Today is a big day for thanks! Here's a shout out to Vpkozel for a great BB dress shirt in my size! Thanks!

AND to TWEEDYDON for the last 2 shipments of great ties and a WONDERFUL vintage Armani leather Jacket!


----------



## CMDC

Trafalgar burgundy braces--like new condition
Made in England

$20 conus




Silk braces--like new condition
No maker, but made in Germany

$18 conus




Brooks Brothers burgundy solid repp
3.5" width

$17 conus


----------



## CMDC

LLBean Norwegian sweater in Olive.
Excellent condition--little wear, no stretching
Made in Norway
Size L

Pit to Pit: 24
Length: 28
Sleeve: 34

$36 conus


----------



## CMDC

Of all my finds yesterday, this one hurts the most. I really, really wish they were an inch bigger in the waist. These are flat out incredible. If you like to do outdoor-sy stuff in cold weather, these will be perfect. Great for hiking and tromping around. They are a heavy, thick wool and are nylon lined throughout, down through the leg. They are by North Face and seem to have been made for the Japanese market. Color is a dark olive. Flat front and un-cuffed.

Measure 32.5 waist; 31 inseam

$36 conus





Bills M2 in chocolate brown. I'm not sure the exact fabric/model of these. They are a very soft cotton, but heavy in weight. They have the feel of moleskin but aren't as fluffy, if you know what I mean.

Flat front and cuffed

34 waist; 31 inseam

$34 conus


----------



## CMDC

Ralph Lauren Purple Label light purple ocbd
Made in Italy
Tagged L
Measures 16 x 35

$36 conus






Luciano Barbera long sleeve linen shirt
Made in Italy
Tagged 16.5
Measures 16.5 x 36

$26 conus






Mercer and Sons white w/khaki mini-check forward point dress shirt
Made in USA
17.5 x 33

$24 conus


----------



## CMDC

Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sportcoat. Single vent
Thick wool glenplaid
Made in Canada

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$46 conus








Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sport coat. No vent.
Khaki and black basketweave w/blue and rust striping
Made in Canada

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$46 conus








Dunhill silk/wool sportcoat. Pattern is olive & khaki 
2 button; no vent

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25

$50 conus








Donegal silk/wool sportcoat. Light olive w/multi-color flecks
2 button, darted; single vent

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$40 conus


----------



## ThePopinjay

Selling for a friend...
*J. Press Donegal Mist in a size 42ish.*
65 dollars shipped CONUS
Shoulders- 18.5
Pit-Pit- 22
Length- 31
Sleeve- 25
Great condition, beautiful coat, would have bought it from him myself but it was just a little snug.


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 OLIVE POPLIN SUIT*

Wash and wear suit, olive color
Natural shoulders, no darts
Single vent
Two-button cuffs
Flat front trousers, cuffed, with braces buttons
Made in the USA
Excellent condition with no flaws

ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

Pants waist: 33"
Inseam: 29.25"
Rise: 12"
Leg opening: 9.5"
Cuffs: 1.5"

*Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WOW! A Dunhill! I wish that were bigger! I love Dunhill stuff. I have no idea if their clothes are any good, but I'm sort of a DUNHILL collector. I'm sure it has to do with my love of their pipes. I have several DUNHILL ashtrays (one my stepmother stole from a very fancy hotel in London), two pipes, 3 lighters, a pipe bag and various and sundry DUNHILL tobacco accoutrements. 



CMDC said:


> Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sportcoat. Single vent
> Thick wool glenplaid
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $46 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sport coat. No vent.
> Khaki and black basketweave w/blue and rust striping
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $46 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunhill silk/wool sportcoat. Pattern is olive & khaki
> 2 button; no vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $50 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donegal silk/wool sportcoat. Light olive w/multi-color flecks
> 2 button, darted; single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Dark Gray Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $23*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tweed Time

First up, a super thick Harris Tweed for the colder days ahead, two-button and darted with two patch pockets. Small hole on left sleeve, pictured. No size tag. Hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.75 inches; sleeve length, 27 inches with another inch possible. $25 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/049_zpsa4d0e19d.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/051_zps08040325.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/052_zpsd5e73d76.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/053_zps39e39df7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/055_zps40de9e25.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/057_zps775e9d95.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/058_zpsb7a73a26.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/025_zps801af6d1.jpg.html

Next, a three-button (not 3/2) sack in butterscotch herringbone. A light tweed with no size tag, a bit rumpled but no flaws that I could find. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 21.75 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 28.75 inches; sleeve length, 25 with another inch possible $20 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/032_zps4f555ab7.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/029_zps45e34057.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/034_zps3362b1ad.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/037_zps6559cda9.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/038_zps73c76df5.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/028_zpsec32c44d.jpg.html

A two-button darted Harris Tweed with single vent and two patch pockets. this has a bit of smutz at the cuffs, pictured, that should come out easily. No size tag, measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.75 inches; sleeve length, 26.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $20 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/011_zps197e6f6c.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/016_zps2c24f2ea.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/015_zps22ca87e1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/017_zps632c1be5.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/014_zpsbd671c3d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/013_zps9c1b8558.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/018_zps7b0d2e0b.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/021_zpsd02d46d8.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/020_zpsed72aa35.jpg.html

A brown herringbone Harris Tweed, two button, darted with a single vent. Everyone needs one of these in his closet. Unusual wooden buttons in excellent shape. No flaws that I could find. No size tags. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 20.5 inches; shoulder width, 17.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length, 26.5 inches with another two inches possible. $30 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/153_zps66baa6c0.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/154_zps7ce9f90e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/155_zps3039ffff.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/156_zps10d39c5d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/157_zps34245105.jpg.html
https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/160_zps5b8ec83f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/159_zps4b25ed87.jpg.html

A very cool Harris Tweed that comes off as aquamarine in certain light. Really beautiful. Two button, darted with two patch pockets and no flaws that I could find. No size tags. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 19.75 inches; shoulder width, 17 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.75 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another inch possible. $30 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/166_zps3834d4c2.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/165_zps08701bff.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/170_zps32a1516e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/167_zps3859af0c.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/171_zpsf79b55bb.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/175_zps7b5d525e.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/177_zps64646309.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/176_zpsf03acf82.jpg.html

A tartan wool vest by Pendleton. This has a couple of insignificant issues: A button is coming loose (pictured and easy fix), one of the seams beneath an arm needs to be re-stitched (pictured and easy fix) and there is a small hole in the lining (pictured and invisible when worn). Otherwise, no moth holes or other flaws. No size tag, but measures 20.5 inches from armpit to armpit and it's 20.75 inches in length from the collar. Photos taken from back most accurately capture the color. $20 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/187_zps9669518a.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/189_zps3266c028.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/185_zps90eee8fb.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/184_zps7133f6b7.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/183_zps37c03b54.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/182_zps085df549.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/181_zpsa1995ea5.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/180_zps700b70f8.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/178_zps90fb8628.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/179_zps1430da8f.jpg.html

A tartan lambswool scarf by Ralph Lauren. Made in Scotland. No flaws. Measures 10 inches wide by 49 inches long. $18 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/196_zpsea59c99f.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/199_zpsd49a1f2d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/198_zpsa912b3c6.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/201_zps5c4cac26.jpg.html

A Scottish wool scarf in perfect condition. Measures 51.5 inches by 12 inches. $15 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/208_zps511d5686.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/204_zps08713a4d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/203_zps48d4492b.jpg.html

A vintage Eddie Bauer down jacket, size large. I've had this thing for years, and it's tough as nails and warm as all get-out. From when EB sold the best down on the planet. There is some piling at the cuffs and collar and it needs a cleaning, but other than that, this jacket is good to go. $35 CONUS

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/101_zpsa55ecdfb.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/107_zps57676fc1.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/104_zps01457c58.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/106_zpsdd79cf1a.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/108_zps80aaf334.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102614/110_zps4d8a0dd0.jpg.html


----------



## plupy

TURKEY MOTIF TIE ~ JUST IN TIME FOR THANKSGIVING #SOLD#
Vintage Excello polyester Made in USA - nice width of 3 1/8" x 58" length. Excellent condition with no condition issues. $20 shipped.


----------



## plupy

THE OFFICIAL PREPPY HANDBOOK
Have an extra copy -- clean, minimal wear except a few page ends are tattered, nice tight binding. Later printing of the first edition. $15 shipped.


----------



## leisureclass

I'm on the hunt:
Anyone have a set of leather blazer buttons (At least 3 larger front, and at least 4 for the cuffs)??

I'd be happy to work out some sort of trade or send a few bucks your way if you have a set you're looking to part with.

Thanks


----------



## Pentheos

*Brooks Brothers 48L Jacket*

Tagged 48L. Two buttons, darted. As new.

Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 21.5"
BOC: 33"
Sleeves: 26" (+1")

Asking $40 CONUS.





*Lands End 48L Jacket*

Tagged 48L. Two buttons, darted, three patch pockets. Excellent condition except for tagged size written in Sharpie on the inside near collar (can't be seen when worn). The color is close to camel hair, but have no greenish and blueish hues mixed in. Very hard to capture with my camera. Would be a great look with blue or green corduroys. This came to me as a great deal from another forum member, so I'm passing on the savings.

Asking $25.00 CONUS.

Pit to pit: 25.5"
Shoulders: 22"
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (+2")









*Barbour Shirts*

No tagged size. I got these from forum member Reuben, and I remember him saying they were XXL, or even XXXL. Keep in mind these are British sizes. They fit like an American XL, maybe closer to XXL. But please see actual sizes (identical for both shirts). Excellent condition. Must-iron. I am only selling because I am 6'4", and the body of the shirt is a bit short for me in the front.

Asking $45.00 CONUS for both.

Neck: 19"
Shoulders: 22"
Pit to pit: 26.5"
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (from shoulder seam; so approximately a 36" sleeve length)


----------



## drlivingston

leisureclass said:


> I'm on the hunt:
> Anyone have a set of leather blazer buttons (At least 3 larger front, and at least 4 for the cuffs)??
> 
> I'd be happy to work out some sort of trade or send a few bucks your way if you have a set you're looking to part with.
> 
> Thanks


What color leather buttons? And 4 total for the cuffs or 4 for each cuff?


----------



## drlivingston

Pentheos said:


> I got these from *former member Reuben *


:icon_scratch: Where'd he go?


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> :icon_scratch: Where'd he go?


Yeah, where'd he go? They were tagged XXXL UK/XL US if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Pentheos

drlivingston said:


> :icon_scratch: Where'd he go?


I meant to say "forum" - fixed.


----------



## CMDC

Sterlingwear navy peacoat. Excellent condition.
This is the real deal. These are they guys that make 'em for the navy...

https://www.sterlingwear.com/cart/index.php?p=catalog&parent=1&pg=1

Made in the USA
Size 44R

Measures:

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 32
Sleeve: 26

$80 conus


----------



## tocqueville

I want to give a thumb's up to Adoucett. I bought a shirt from him, and the transaction went as smooth as one could desire. Shipped fast, appropriately packed, etc. Buy from him without hesitation.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gr8w8er said:


> I imagine there are still at least some people out there still uncommitted to pulling the trigger on a purchase from this site. I had the good fortune to deal with CMDC on a stunningly incredible deal. A pair of nearly new JPress, flannel-lined trousers, a literally brand new BB cardigan and a matching tartan BB BD. For the stolen price of $88. (BTW, this isn't my first purchase here. I was similarly pleased before.) It reached me *2 days* after the payment cleared, neatly folded and boxed as if any class A retailer had shipped it.
> 
> I've dealt with eBay, and other sources, and I've never gotten the quality/price I get out of sellers here. People here truly love what they sell, and they'd rather cut off their nut than put you into clothing that reflects poorly on their taste.
> 
> Thanks to you, CM.
> 
> Pull the trigger and buy here.


Ditto! AND consider trades too! I have traded with several folks on here and it has worked out great for both sides!


----------



## orange fury

*Orange Fury's Shirt Bonanza!*

Okay guys, Fury's turn to offload some stuff - first time trying this, so bear with me. Basically, I'm trying to get rid of everything that doesn't fit me anymore. All of these shirts were babied- machine wash cold/gentle cycle/scent and dye free detergent/hang dry. A couple of these shirts were only worn once or twice (a couple not at all), and all have been stored folded in sealed boxes once they no longer fit me.

All of these shirts measure the same as their tagged measurements- if you need an additional measurement or pictures, please don't hesitate to message me.

To make this easy, every shirt here is going for *$20 apiece*:

1) Ralph Lauren "Regent Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4F82-9F23-A2758EE0AD41_zpsrasvbpmy.jpg.html

2) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4631-99A6-BC5D1C14BA4A_zpspct61f7b.jpg.html

3) Brooks Brothers slim fit non-iron French cuff, 16 x 35 (actual 16.5 x 35):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4D6E-B718-56838F605828_zps9ulnvcbr.jpg.html

4) Ralph Lauren "Custom Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4C6E-B830-BBD565A59DF5_zps1u9logs9.jpg.html

5) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", Small (15 x 34);
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-46C0-84DA-2FBAF7E2A80C_zps269xuz7m.jpg.html

6) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", 15 x 32/33 (33.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-485A-B2BA-2B1500A0A455_zps4uzqw0bf.jpg.html

7) Ralph Lauren "Estate Custom Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-47E8-B12D-2134E3FBA3D3_zps6edgavuo.jpg.html

8) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4D0E-AF9B-27E71142DD89_zpsm89sfhgw.jpg.html

9) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4155-8576-7B692B576EF8_zpsgv5m1x4o.jpg.html

10) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-41CF-BEB8-05CECA1A5E8A_zps3szipapb.jpg.html

11) Brooks Brothers unlined collar OCBD- if this is your size, this is an amazing shirt. 16 x 3 (16 x 33):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4DC2-879C-04E374A5D24B_zpssjnldbvf.jpg.html

12) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit" OCBD, Medium (16 x 34.5):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4929-AFFD-4E73CF43833D_zps2goi3gg8.jpg.html

13) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", Medium (16 x 34.5):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-46FA-89B3-102DFC1C1FE3_zpsdpbjhrk2.jpg.html

14) Ralph Lauren "Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-44EB-919B-0705560E5996_zpsgbtvdx0t.jpg.html

15) Ralph Lauren "Custom Fit" OCBD, Medium (16 x 34.5) - small barcode on interior tag from drycleaning the shirt once:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4F7E-A466-CB4C83C010FF_zpsyhykvgkp.jpg.html

16) Ralph Lauren "Custom Fit" pink OCBD, Medium (16 x 34.5):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4913-B88F-5AC96CCEB5AA_zpsxb9l6ssy.jpg.html

17) Ralph Lauren "Custom Fit" blue OCBD, Medium (16 x 34.5):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4E3B-9290-EE33BFDC6FBF_zpsvtz8llk9.jpg.html

18) Ralph Lauren "Custom Fit" OCBD, Medium (16 x 34.5):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-470B-81ED-2E51E6C1B177_zpsqcdn3qn9.jpg.html

19) Ralph Lauren OCBD, Medium (16 x 34.5) - untagged, measures same as Custom Fit:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4D52-98E4-9835F301CC2E_zpsr60nbm3h.jpg.html

20) Ralph Lauren "Regent Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4B76-BD67-CE570869602B_zpsvbz6swps.jpg.html

21) Ralph Lauren "Regent Classic Fit", 16 x 34/35 (34.5"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-44EE-B595-5FEB43FBCA10_zpsycc7vugq.jpg.html


----------



## Trevor

Danill Double Bresated Overcoat. Very Close to 100% Cashmere. - $35 SHIPPED

P2P - 21.5
Shoulder - 18.25
Length - 38.5
Sleeve - 24"
3" Flap Pockets
Single Vent

   
Still for sale


----------



## Trevor

Hey Guys,

I ended up losing some weight and these shirts no longer fit me. We are also getting ready to move, so I'm trying to clean out the closet before hand.

I have been out of the game for a while, so please ask questions!!

Brooks Brothers Must Iron OCBD. Made in USA. Purchased New (all 4 at the same time) and only wore once... Near New. I purchased big assuming they would shrink.

White/Blue Stripe - $37 Shipped
















Blue - $37 Shipped


Ecru - $37 Shipped
 

White - $37 Shipped










Light Yellow - $18 Shipped
 

Light Yellow/Blue/Light Blue - $18 Shipped
  

Light Purple/Light Blue/Light Green - $18 Shipped
  

White/Pink/Black - $15 Shipped
  

Blue/White/Green - $15 Shipped
 









White/Yellow Stripe - $13 Shipped
 

Light Purple/Light Green/Green - $13 Shipped
  

Still for sale


----------



## Trevor

Polo 43" Ribbon Length (not including buckles, chrome on buckles is worn some) - $7 Shipped 
 

Custom Needle Point Belt, 1.25" Wide, 38.5" from buckle to center hole - $30 Shipped

   

11 D Allen Edmonds Polo Shoes - $30 Shipped































Still for sale


----------



## red_shift

gr8w8er said:


> I imagine there are still at least some people out there still uncommitted to pulling the trigger on a purchase from this site. I had the good fortune to deal with CMDC on a stunningly incredible deal. A pair of nearly new JPress, flannel-lined trousers, a literally brand new BB cardigan and a matching tartan BB BD. For the stolen price of $88. (BTW, this isn't my first purchase here. I was similarly pleased before.) It reached me *2 days* after the payment cleared, neatly folded and boxed as if any class A retailer had shipped it.
> 
> I've dealt with eBay, and other sources, and I've never gotten the quality/price I get out of sellers here. People here truly love what they sell, and they'd rather cut off their nut than put you into clothing that reflects poorly on their taste.
> 
> Thanks to you, CM.
> 
> Pull the trigger and buy here.


I totally agree, especially regarding CMDC, TweedyDon, DrLivingston, NobelProfessor and Reuben. This has become my go-to place for finding trad items. I've not had a bad transaction and everyone is extremely professional.


----------



## Chevo

CMDC!!!! Please clean out your inbox! I replied to your message!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

red_shift said:


> I totally agree, especially regarding CMDC, TweedyDon, DrLivingston, NobelProfessor and Reuben. This has become my go-to place for finding trad items. I've not had a bad transaction and everyone is extremely professional.


I am very HONORED to be listed with these gentlemen. I am a rookie by Comparison!


----------



## conductor

I was just about to snag these nice Redwings for the exchange! But....they were priced at $49.99 AND size 17! If you are size 17 and want some awesome boots let me know!


----------



## CMDC

Inbox cleared.


----------



## Dmontez

Gentlemen,

Please do let me know if you have a pair of Blackwatch trousers in a 40waist or if you happen to stumble upon some in your travels that you would be willing to sell to me. Infrequent ebay searches have not turned anything up quite yet, and I was hoping to have these for black tie this holiday season.


----------



## Monocle

Hump Day - Bump Day

I'm going to go ahead and reduce these, gents. I will be out of pocket over the weekend. Offers are always accepted. The Bean Birdseye is the redux, but quite a nice sweater in itself. The Aran is chunky and great - better than the photo suggests. Thanks for looking! Enjoy your week!

*SOLD* Modern LL Bean Birdseye Size L - 
*
Chest 24 
Length 26 
Sleeve 35

*https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6222_zps72d1c886.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6223_zps7c97c34e.jpg.html

Older LL Bean Irish Aran in Emerald Green - MEDIUM - *$35.00 > **$24.00*
*Chest 23.5 
Length 24 
Sleeve 33.5

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6224_zps101cdf92.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6225_zpsa7d35e29.jpg.html

**SOLD* 100% viscose gray check with tartan trim, for Barney's NY - NEW with tags Sized *LARGE (however this seems to be more of n XL or Large TALL - check measurements carefully)*- Ultra soft with small stayed spread collar, gathered yoke and locker loop. Cuffs are a tapered barrel with 2-button adjustable cuffs and gauntlet button. Hem is semi-rounded, but not overly so. Full cut. Not a tapered or trim cut. 

*Neck 17 
Shoulder Seams 20 
Width 24 
Waist 23.5 
Length 32 
Sleeve 36 
Armholes 11.5*

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6234_zpsf5bc5843.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6235_zps07803e6a.jpg.html

*SOLD* Charles Tyrwhitt Oxford Weave - Large (these run big and tall) 
*Neck 17 
Chest 25 
Waist 24.5 
Shoulder seams 20 
Length BOC 32 
Sleeve 36*

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6236_zps5f155260.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN6237_zpse47c1d63.jpg.html
:icon_study:


----------



## wwilson

*Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 Sack Tweed with Patch Pockets*

In great shape!

P2P: 22
Length BOC: 31
Sleeve: 23.5
Waist: 21
Shoulder: 19

Appears to be a 41 Reg on the tag. No wear or damage to lining, sleeve linings are clean and unstained. Asking $50 shipped CONUS


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ralph Lauren tartan bd in oxford cloth
> Size M and measures 15.5 x 33.5
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> Three ties $13 conus each
> Robert Talbott poplin 3.25" width
> Coach 4" width
> Brooks Brothers 3.25" width


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops/updates*

*42L Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
*Reddish-brown with blue and red overcheck. Fantastic shape, no issues. Half canvassed. I bought this on eBay for myself over the summer but it's a big too big for me. 
Asking *$55 > 40* shipped

18.5" shoulders 
22" pit to pit
21" waist
25 1/8" sleeves (+2.75)
32.5" BOC



*40R Harris Tweed Jos. A Bank 3/2 sack
CLAIMED
*


*16-32 Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD
*Made in USA, unlined.
Asking $22 > *17 *shipped


Allen Edmonds Cameron - 9.5C
Asking $55 > *40* shipped


----------



## dschmidt13

Bump day!

I've got a gray flannel chalkstripe suit from Southwick/Paul Stuart. (also have a nearly identical navy version of this)

$75 > *$55 shipped.*















ItemSouthwick/Paul Stuart Flannel suit Charcoal Chalkstriped P2P22.25Waist/Width32S2S18.75Inseam31Length31.5Rise9.25Sleeve26Cuffyes, 9.5VentsinglePleatsDouble reverseCharacteristics2 btn, slight wear to crotch area of pants MaterialWoolStyle Made InUSAMore InfoSize40L 


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reductions*



jfkemd said:


> *Hopsack Blazers*
> 
> *Dartmouth Co op Blazer
> *I thrifted this beauty at a Goodwill in New Hampshire while visiting family.
> Something for the smaller trad.
> Blue Blazer with gold/brass buttons
> Nice, traditional silhouette
> darted, but with hardly any shoulder padding
> Other details include, lapped seams and patch flap pockets.
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 17
> Armpits: 20
> Length/BOC: 30
> Sleeves: 24.5
> *Approximately a 37R-38R
> no flaws
> yours for $40>>$35 shipped CONUS. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Old label JAB 3/2 Sack Blazer*
> great condition with only flaw being some wear in the right inner pocket pictured below
> Lapped seams
> Patch flap pockets
> Natural shoulders
> fully lined
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20
> Armpits: 24
> Length/BOC: 31
> Sleeves: 25
> *Yours for $40>>$35 shipped CONUS*


*pg1063*


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> Gentlemen,
> Please do let me know if you have a pair of Blackwatch trousers in a 40waist or if you happen to stumble upon some in your travels that you would be willing to sell to me. Infrequent ebay searches have not turned anything up quite yet, and I was hoping to have these for black tie this holiday season.


Cool! I like a quest. I will find them. :thumbs-up:


----------



## tennesseean_87

*DROP! Make me an OFFER!*

38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$30* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Made in USA. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$10*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$8*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $12*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Thanks to those helping me clean stuff out. The rest of you, let's keep this going! I need room for infant clothes!*
*Bumps and drops PLEASE make offers on this stuff--I really want it gone so I'll be very accomodating. *

*Ties*: (Silk unless otherwise noted)


   

Wembley:*SOLD*
Nieman Marcus: 3 3/4" x60" wool-cashmere blend (very thick) BNWT, but with one tiny hole on inside of band ($100 marked down to $67) *$SOLD*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 57 1/2" BNWT *$5*
Flying Scotsman: 3" x 58 1/2" *$3*
J A Banks: 3 1/4" x 57" Made in USA, some wrinkling at knotting point *$5*
Polo: *SOLD*
BCBG: 3 1/2" x 58 1/2" *$2*
Tommy Hilfiger: 3 3/4" x 59 1/2" contrast back blade *$2*
Rooster: *SOLD*

*Shoes:* Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$18*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

*Shirts*:

Brooks Brothers 346 *16 1/2 2-3* OCBD: $5. Great shape, darker blue.

*Jackets:*


 

Arnold Palmer tan corduroy with elbow patches *~38R*: *$8*. Good shape, looking for a good home since I have too many tan jackets (as you'll see). Plastic buttons. Chest: 21 1/4; Waist: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 24; Length: 20 1/4; Shoulders: 18 1/4 


    

 

Barrister for Walkers 100% Camel Hair tan jacket *~ 38R: $10*. Fair condition, wear in typical areas (some pictured). Real leather buttons. The top button on front has been re-fastened with a lighter thread, but this is not visible when buttoned. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24; Length: 29.5; Shoulders: 18





Brooks Brothers Fall Check Jacket *~40R $30*. In great shape. Single vent, but front is darted. Chest: 22 1/8; Waist: 20 7/8; Sleeve: 24 3/4; Length: 30 1/4; Shoulders: 19 3/8 


 

Club Room 100% Camel Hair *~38R $12*. In Fair-Good condition, with some wear (pictured) but less than Barrister jacket. Nice, thick leather buttons. Single vent. Chest: 21.5; Waist: 19.5; Sleeve: 23.75; Length: 29.75; Shoulders: 17.5



  

J Crew Silk/Linen Blazer in good shape. 3 button, single vent* ~40R $10*
*Chest: 22.5; Waist: 20.5; Sleeve: 24.5; Length: 31; Shoulders: 19.5*



   

Amhurst and Brock in OK shape, nice buttons (2) single vent, but with a few (pictured) spots on it. A nice fuzzy texture. *Chest: 23.25; Waist: 22; Sleeve: 24.75; Length: 30.5; Shoulders: 19.5 $12*

*Suits:*



    
   

Corneliani Tan Glen-check Suit *~42R/S $125. *Made in Italy, great condition except for one wear spot on inner liner pictured above which is not visible when worn. Double vented, with red and blue over-check. Chest: 22.5 Waist: 21.5 Sleeve: 24 Length: 31.5 Shoulders: 20 // Waist: 18.5 R Rise: 18.5 F Rise: 12.25 Inseam: 29.5



    


Austin Reed for Field Brothers. Made in USA, single vent, darted front, thin pinstripes. *~40R $18*
Chest: 22.5 -Waist: 21 Sleeve: 25.25 Shoulders: 19 Length: 31
Inseam: 31 Waist 17.25 F Rise: 11.5 R Rise: 17.25
*
Hats: *

*Shoes:* 

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$60*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$120*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Cool! I like a quest. I will find them. :thumbs-up:


Ahh DrL you are just a day or so late on this. I actually had 3 or 4 members send me private messages on this, mainly suggestions as to where to find them, but one member had exactly what I was looking for. I will give more details once I receive them. USPS says I shall have them this Saturday!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Help me clean out some closet space, folks.



Mississippi Mud said:


> *Still have these sitting around. Consolidation/Drops*
> 
> *Harley of Scotland, Size L*
> 
> I only got to wear this a couple of times late last winter after I cut the tags off. It's an indistinct Fair Isle pattern which continues throughout the sleeves and back. On the charcoal base are wonderful hues of crimson and ochre, with a hint of blue. The content is 89% wool, 11% poly, and the softness and resilience of the sweater reflect that. $32/$30
> 
> Chest: 23
> Length: 26
> Sleeve (from neck): 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella, Size L (fits more like a M): *No tag, but probably made in Canada. Older 55/45 blend. $12/$10
> 
> Chest: 23
> Length: 31
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRL Heavy Wide-Wale Cords 35x30*
> 
> I think these are the Preston model. Very soft hand and thick texture. Great condition. Wore these about five or six times. $25/$23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bills M2 Pima Cotton Wide Wale Cords 35x32*
> 
> Tough to find corduroys made in the USA that are better than this. I wore these very few times before losing weight. If you have a Tiroler Loden or a mossy Harris Tweed in your stable, this color should be on your short list, as it's the perfect combination. Watch pocket. 1.6 cuffs. $35/ $33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prices shipped CONUS, of course.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Brooks Brothers 100% camelhair, 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets. A really beautiful jacket! The jacket is tagged a 42R, approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 30.5". Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.

*



 


*Brooks Brothers 100% navy, 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets. The jacket is tagged a 42R, approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 23.5" +2.75", shoulders 18.5", length 30.75". Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## kidcharlemange

Anderson Little size 48 navy blazer. Unworn - tried on once. Was planning on getting into shape to fit into it better (fits my shoulders but doesn't button well) but that may take a little while. It is an excellent blazer from an excellent company - someone will be pretty happy buying this. $150 shipped in CONUS. No pictures but I can take some if desired.

Florsheim tassel loafers in size 10 D. Definitely worn, upper still looks fine, soles have some wear on the leather but virtually none on the rubber heel. I ordered these to try tassel loafers before committing to a really nice pair, but they were too small for me. 11 7/8 and 4 and 1/8 wide $45 shipped in the CONUS.

__
https://flic.kr/p/15050275793


__
https://flic.kr/p/15049671344

Persol PO3028S foldable sunglasses in a 52 size frame with brown tortoise shell finish. Pleasant to use and well built. I purchased these for my fiancée but they are a little too big for her. I really wish my head was smaller so I could wear these bad boys. I got these from SharkStores and missed the window for returns. $120 shipped in the CONUS.

__
https://flic.kr/p/15050279293


__
https://flic.kr/p/15483758979

Seiko Orange Monster - a really neat automatic with great lume. Admins, if this isn't Trad enough let me know and I'm happy to delete. As pictured with aftermarket shark mesh bracelet, but also have the OEM bracelet. I've worn this a bit but since I got my Breitling I rarely wear it so it needs to go. Watch is $200 shipped CONUS including both the shark mesh and OEM bracelets, $170 shipped CONUS with only the watch and OEM bracelet. I'll send the original box and papers also. The shark mesh is a seriously heavy one that was appx $80 new. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/15646677506


__
https://flic.kr/p/15484435367

Finally, an 80's Tag Heuer Formula One (quartz). Smaller 34mm case, has seen a good bit of wear (note the bezel). Pictured on a 7" wrist. Julibee-style bracelet includes two aftermarket links that would be noticed on inspection but not to someone else looking at your watch (pictured in second photo). I've worn it a bit, but it could also be good for a wife/girlfriend. $100 OBO shipped in CONUS. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/15483755049


__
https://flic.kr/p/15483758079


----------



## jkidd41011

Must resist the Orange Monster.......I've wanted one of those for sometime.

And greetings from the Cincinnati....love the Steely Dan reference by the way.


----------



## Oak City Trad

jkidd41011 said:


> ..love the Steely Dan reference by the way.


Is there gas in the car?

Yes, there's gas in the caaaar.


----------



## jkidd41011

Oak City Trad said:


> Is there gas in the car?
> 
> Yes, there's gas in the caaaar.


Finally got to see them this summer. I'd recommend anyone who has thought about it do it. They still sound amazing and aren't like most of the older bands nostalgia touring for a paycheck.


----------



## 32rollandrock

jkidd41011 said:


> Finally got to see them this summer. I'd recommend anyone who has thought about it do it. They still sound amazing and aren't like most of the older bands nostalgia touring for a paycheck.


I saw them in August, and this is a good assessment. Just go, and make tonight a wonderful thing.


----------



## Duvel

The love the Dan but I am invariably embarrassed when I see any old band perform. I don't want to ruin my mental image.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> The love the Dan but I am invariably embarrassed when I see any old band perform. I don't want to ruin my mental image.


I wouldn't worry about Steely Dan--this isn't Grateful Dead circa 1995. They've developed more patina than mold, if that makes sense. Never thought much about them back in the 70s, but I bought a Steely Dan album after I saw them this summer.


----------



## Duvel

Okay. They were one of my favorite bands in the 70s. Countdown to Ecstasy through Aja--absolute masterpieces. Mrs D and I spin Aja so often that we practically know every measure by heart.



32rollandrock said:


> I wouldn't worry about Steely Dan--this isn't Grateful Dead circa 1995. They've developed more patina than mold, if that makes sense. Never thought much about them back in the 70s, but I bought a Steely Dan album after I saw them this summer.


----------



## Monocle

Gents. I have a genuine issue Navy Peacoat in black 40S. I tentatively date it 1980's and it is in excellent condition though the sailor's name is stenciled inside the vent at back. These are much heavier than many fashion peacoats. I recently found one in my size and I love it. I want to offer it up to the members before I list it online, and if anyone with 40S specs may be interested and cannot readily find one at a good price. I am asking $60.00 shipped UPS. I will send a picture pak to anyone who may be interested. Best J


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## CMDC

Here is a very nice Hickey Freeman for Barneys wool/cashmere sport coat. Very soft. Color is navy w/a lighter blue windowpane--not as grey as it may appear in the picture.
2 button, lightly darted. Single vent. Needs one button replaced but otherwise excellent condition
Made in USA
Tagged 44L

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

$46 conus


----------



## hooker4186

J Press Flap Pocket OCBD 15.5 x 32 - *$old*


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a nice pair of wools pants from the Harvard Co-Op. Grey wool but washable! A VERY slender 32x30. Asking $25 shipped.















Lands End Donegal Mist Tweed in 42L. One tear on the end of one sleeve. Asking $20 shipped.


----------



## Oak City Trad

32rollandrock said:


> I wouldn't worry about Steely Dan--this isn't Grateful Dead circa 1995. They've developed more patina than mold, if that makes sense.


Agreed. The Dan is one of my all-time favorites. Touring was never really their thing at all until recently. Saw 'em a couple years back and they were incredibly tight. Missed 'em this past summer. Before that I caught Fagen, Michael McDonald and Boz Scaggs when they did their Dukes of September Rhythm Revue (which was okay).

Biggest thing about seeing a band like this is you'll get hit after hit, but the deep cuts are few and far between unfortunately because they have some great ones in the repertoire. Still, totally worth it.

Good to see so many Dan Heads in one place. Follow me: jazz influence, more beatnik than hippie as a reaction to the 70s, trad clothing... coincidence???

And to keep this somewhat on track, Mississippi Mud -- you have a message waiting for you.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Wall's "Blizzard Pruf" Hunting Jacket in bright orange*

This is simply awesome! Lightweight and yet very, very warm, this was Made in the USA by Wall's. It features a quilted interior, two patch and flapped pockets in the front, secured by press-studs, and two deep chest-level handwarmer pockets, perfect for when you're waiting in the hide. It has knit cuffs, and a loop on the back for your licence. This is a wonderful and functional hunting jacket!

It has a few scuffs at the hem and cuffs from use, and so is in Very Good condition. I must confess that I have quite a fondness for these older hunting items!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 (or 35 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (designed to slouch into the sleeve)
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Half-Belt Shooting Jacket by Orvis. c. 42L. Functional throat latch and bellows pockets!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from very high quality moleskin in a lovely and subdued lichen grey-green, this beautiful, functional jacket has everything that you could want in a sporting jacket. Half-canvassed and fully lined, it has a fixed half-belt at the back covering the back darting that provides further shape and flexibility. It also features a yoke across the shoulders at the back. It has a three button front closure with subtle darts, and a fully functional throat latch. The main front pockets are flapped, and, as it standard on shooting jackets, are bellows pockets, allowing you to carry far more than the usual patch pockets. This has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also features an zippered interior security pocket. This jacket was made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a beautifully made, classic Fall jacket, and is an absolute steal at

*just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged a 42L, this measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/8





         ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS VINTAGE IVY/TRAD JACKETS! Utterly 1960s, in cashmere, tweed, and wool! 3/2 sacks, narrow lapels, the works!*

*I have three GORGEOUS vintage Trad/Ivy jackets to pass on today--these are quite literally not made anymore, so if they're your size, grab them while you can!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the US*; also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles all bundled up in a great 1960's piece! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets--so beloved of the 1960s'--and twin vents, showing the English influence on later 1960s fashion. There's no country of origin, but this is clearly an American jacket. It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $40, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*16) VINTAGE Pre-1962 CLASSIC 3/2 sack with NARROW LAPELS!*

*GORGEOUS!
*
This is absolutely wonderful! This jacket dates from between 1949 and 1962, given the interior Union label; judging by the Wallach's label inside this dates from the latter part of the 1950s. Where to start? First, the cut; this is a classic 1950s tweed, with a high roll 3/2 lapel and a sack cut, with beautifully narrow lapels--the sort that the current imitators try so hard to get right and so rarely do. This has three button cuffs and a single HOOK vent. This is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a very natural shoulder.

The colourway is also wonderfully mid-century, being the conservative earthtones that are hardly ever seen anymore. And it's a houndstooth, the pattern beloved of the original 1950s-era hipsters..... It was sold by Wallach's, a store that later morphed into a respectable purveyor of tradly items to the New York suburbanites--precisely the sort of people who commuted in Mad Men! Alas, its continued respectability led to its doom... Wallach's has long gone.

This jacket has no flaws, but it could use a dry clean--and since I'm always conservative in vintage pieces, this is in Very Good condition.

This would cost a fortune on Etsy or on one of the "specialist" online retailers of original TNSIL clothing, but I'm

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2





   

*15) FANTASTIC VINTAGE PURE CASHMERE JACKET! UTTERLY 1960s!*

*GORGEOUS!*

This jacket is simply AWESOME! First, this is a a real CASHMERE jacket, dating from a time when cashmere was CASHMERE--thick, soft, and wonderfully luxurious, not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays. And this jacket has lost none of its softness--this was clearly worn very, very sparingly! Second, the cut--this is an utterly 1960's jacket! It has beautifully narrow lapels with a classic 1960s shaping, a SINGLE button closure, and jetted pockets--this jacket was the epitome of expensive cool c. 1966. It also has single button cuffs--both intact! This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style--and completely appropriate for a cashmere jacket of this quality. The colourway is also very 1960s--a complex weave of black and chestnut.

This is an awesome jacket!

It was sold by Arnold Constable's flagship store at Fifth Avenue--the "Palace of Trade", which served New York's elite, including Grover Cleveland, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, J. P. Morgan, and John D. Rockefeller. Constable's was thus no ordinary department store, but something seriously special--including being the oldest department store in America when it closed in 1975, having opened in 1825.

This jacket is in very Good/Excellent condition; its only flaw is a small fray in the shoulder lining, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets Galore! *

*I have some wonderful, classic blazers, tweeds, and other jackets to pass on todayt!*

As always, * I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS* on everything; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) A WONDERFUL TRAD CLASSIC! 3/2 sack navy Blazer from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! The English shop of Princeton is now long gone, but in its day it was one of the Big Four Princeton Ivy Clothiers from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--and this blazer shows why! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from navy hopsack, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders, a single centre vent, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has a lovely lapel roll and was, of course, Union made in the USA. Naturally, it features crested buttons. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



     

*2) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $20, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*3) GORGEOUS Tom James Bespoke Camelhair Blazer in Forest Green. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from thick, luxurious camelhair in a lovely shade of dark Forest Green. It is a contemporary two button front with darting. It has four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. The buttons are gold-toned and crested. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a truly beautiful jacket! My pictures really don't do this justice. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$42, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*5) Claimed!
*
*6) Brooks Brothers Fall Glen Plaid tweed with three patch pockets!*

This is a classic, informal tweed! The patterning and colourway are wonderfully autumnal; this is a glen plaid jacket in a lovely medley of tans and forest greens. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It's half canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three patch pockets--always desirable, and rather rare! It was Union Made in the USA. This could do with a press, and so it is in Very Good condition only. As such, I'm asking

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder; 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2



      

*7) CLASSIC IVY 3/2 sack with three patch pockets!*

This is a lovely vintage blazer! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this sturdy hopsack blazer has a lovely lapel roll. It also features three patch pockets--very rare and desirable in a 3/2 sack! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It also features a lovely set of sunburst buttons, as shown. This was made for Marshall Fields, back when (a) it existed, and (b) it sold good quality traditional American clothing--like this blazer!

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31



         

*8) CLASSIC Flannel Blazer in Forest Green with Patch Pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely heavyweught flannel that's now very rarely made, this is a lovely vintage blazer in forest green. It features two patch pockets with flaps, and crested buttons--it has darting, and is a contemporary two button front model with three button cuffs. It appears to be fully canvassed, and it's half-lined in a lovely vintage lining, showing horses and hunting horns! (This lining is repeated under the pocket flaps.) This has a single centre vent. This was, of course, Union-Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



      

*9) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*10) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*11) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*12) Hildreth and Herricks Larger Tweed!*

This is lovely tweed for the larger Trad! Made for Hildreth & Herricks, this is cut from lighter mid-weight tweed in a classic greenish-brown herringbone, with a subtle overcheck of chestnut (vertically) and mustard (running horizontally). This is a contemporary three button model with darting; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 50Ex.Long, this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 35



       

*13) Lauren Chocolate Cord with Paisley lining*

This is a great cord jacket--I'm certain it's unworn! Cut from a lovely milk chocolate cotton corduroy, this is a two button model with darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition--the front breast pocket is still basted shut. And the lining is lovely! Imported--just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (_ 1 1/2)
SHoulder: 21
Length: 33





     

*14) MADE IN ITALY herringbone tweed with striking overcheck!
*
The patterning and colouring of this jacket are simply wonderful! This is a classic cream and grey herringbone, but with a striking overchecking in burnt range and Royal blue, with flecking of green and yellow throughout. My pictures really don't do this justice, but do see the close-up! This is a contemporary two button front model with darts and a single centre vent. It appears half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. Note that this is a wool blend, although this was not apparent at all until I saw the interior label. This lovely jacket was Made in Italy, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4





     

*15) Claimed!*

*16) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*17) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*18) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $25!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*19) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*20) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*21) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*22) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*23) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



          

*24) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*25) LOVELY British-Inspired Guncheck! LIKELY UNWORN*

This is a beautiful guncheck, and since it's cut from lightweight wool it's perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who wants a jacket that's clearly for Fall, but who would die in a full Harris Tweed! A classic English guncheck, the colourway of this jacket in lovely, being a medley of lichen green, bracken, and chestnut offsetting the light brown background. This follows British tradition with its three button front; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is half canvassed, and fully lined. It was made in South Africa.

This jacket is likely unworn; it's in absolutely excellent condition, and all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*27) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (28) AND (29) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*28) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*29) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*30) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*31) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*32) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS Shipping. Thanks!

$25 Viyella 80/20 Cotton Wool shirt Med A fine fall shirt in cream with accents of Burgundy, Orange, Green and Navy. Sized as a Medium and measures.....
Neck 16
Chest 23
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 25.5
https://postimg.org/image/53y1y1o4z/ https://postimg.org/image/hhaw4ydtf/

$12 each or both for $20 No holes or stain on either.

Lands End Charter Collection 56" x 3" 100% Scottish Lambswool Ancient MacLean
PRL 100% Wool 59" x 3.5" This is a seriously chunky tie! The tag has a tear in it also.
https://postimg.org/image/9457aaelv/ https://postimg.org/image/3q6f2qovn/ https://postimg.org/image/6yawfsb5f/ https://postimg.org/image/z62mwkpkj/


----------



## aucociscokid

*Desiderata*

* Vintage "flood" chinos. Any size. See photo. The fellow on the right.
* LINCS Selvage Khaki. Any size.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers cotton barn coat in bottle green w/brown corduroy trim.
Excellent condition
There is button and zip closing plus an inner drawstring and inner pocket in addition to the two hip pockets
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 26.5
Shoulder: 22
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 35

$55 conus


----------



## CMDC

Vineyard Vines chinos. Color is a washed out blue with a bit of a lavendar-ish tinge to it. These will look great w/ a navy blazer--the wear and fabric feel is akin to Nantucket reds. 
Flat front, no cuff
33 x 32

$28 conus








Black Trafalgar braces in NWOT condition
Made in England

$20 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining ties!*

*PLEASE TAKE $2 OFF EACH TIE!!*​
As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*

*GROUP 1: NWT BB GF, Prada, more!*



1) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $14.

  

3) NWT Brooks Brothers Black Fleece. Label crossed out. No obvious flaws. 2 3/4. Listed at $150; my price is $20!

    

4) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $17

  

5) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $15.

  

*GROUP 2: WOOL AND KNITS*



8) Millar's of Connemarre, Ireland. Beautiful! 3" $16.

 

*GROUP 3: Patterns and Vintage.*



11) Land's End. Smudge on end, as shown, so FREE with two other ties!



15) Hugo Boss. All cotton. 2 1/2". $12.

 

*GROUP 4: J. Press BOWTIES!*



16) Paisley. $16.

 

*GROUP 6: CLASSIC WOOL AND VIYELLA TIES!*

*Perfect for Fall!*



23) YSL Heather Mist tie. Beautiful! Single thread pull as shown. 3 1/4". $14.

   

25) Vintage Lochcarron Shetland tie. 3". Rare. Very Good condition. $14.

 

27) Rooster Black Watch. My pictures don't do this justice at all! ALl wool. 3 1/4". $15.

  

*GROUP 7: KNITS*



29) CLASSIC Rooster Heatherknit.; A lovely forest green--my pictures are terrible! 65% mohair, 35% wool. 3". Slightly rumpled keeper; small store tag off on one side. $15.

  

30) All cotton striped knit. Vintage, but there's no way to tell--this is in superb condition! 2'. Cost $11.50 originally--and $11.50 from me! 

 

31) Black knit. No maker; almost certainly wool. 2 1/2". $12.

 

32) MADE IN ITALY. Dark red silk knit. Gorgeous! $16.

 

*GROUP 8: PATTERNS: Gucci and more!*



35) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $15.

  

36) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $15.

 

37) Land's End. 3 1/2". $12.

  

38) Horchow paisley. 3 1/8. $12.

 

*GROUP 9: LUXURY TIES*



40) BCBG. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

   

41) ALexander Julian Fall geometric. 3 1/4". $16.

 

42) Gianni Versace. A vintage Versace, which will require a minor re-sewing on the blade seam; this won't be seen when worn. Some blade disbalance. Good/Very Good condition. 2". $10.

   

*GROUP 10: EMBLEMATICS*



44) Princeton University 250th anniversary tie. This is clearly a very recent institution, compared to some proper, established universities. ALL SILK. 3 3/4". $15.

   

47) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $15.

    

*GROUP 11: PATTERNS AND KNITS!*



49) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

50) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

*GROUP 12: Ben SIlver, Regimentals, Wool, more!*

53) Chipp. All silk, excellent condition. 4". $9.

 

56) Ben Silver. Heraldic emblematic. ALl silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15

  https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/CONSIGNED%20TIES/th_DSC00819_zpsb3c8e
dfa.jpg

58) Jos A. Bank. Excellent condition. Some disbalance on blade, as shown. 4". $6.

  

59) Roxburgh; all wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/4 by 55 3/4". $10.

 

*GROUP 13: TRADLY TIES!*



62) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

63) Vintage Brooks Brothers. All wool. Some minor disbalance at the tip of the blade, hence just very Good condition, and so just $10.

  

*GROUP 14: PATTERNS*



64) Polo--from back when it was good! 4". $10.

 

65) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$15.

 

68) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

69) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $12.

 

70) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $12.

 

*GROUP 15: MORE REGIMENTALS AND PATTERNS!*



71) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $12

 

73) Aquascutum. A beautiful tie--this is No. 001 in the Aqua series. 3 3/4". $12

  

75) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $15.

 

*GROUP 16: PATTERNS AND EMBLEMATICS*



76) Monmouth Park emblematic. ALl silk. 3 5/8. $10

  

77) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $10

  

78) Ryder and Amies; I assume a Cambridge college. Polyester. 3 5/8". $8

   

*GROUP 17: PATTERNS AND STRIPES!*



83) ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $10

 

84) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $12

 

85) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $10

 

*GROUP 18: PICTORIALS!*



86) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

87) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



90) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

*GROUP 19: PATTERNS AND VINTAGE*



91) Stefano Milano. 3 3/4". $9.

 

92) Jim Thompson geometric. A lovely, luxurious tie! 3 3/4". $10

 

93) Vintage Rutgers tie. Good condition; some disbalance on blade. 2 7/8". $9

 

94) Vintage black uniform tie in cotton, wool, and rayon. 4" at end, but sharply angled along the blade as was typical. Very Good condition. $10.

 

*GROUP 20: EMBLEMATICS--INCLUDING CHIPP!*



97) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12

  

99) Chipp emblematic. 55/45 silk/poly. Woven in England. A rare Chipp tie, this one won't make you the target of a sexual harassment suit! $18

  

*GROUP 21: MORE BOWTIES!*

​
100) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.

 

101) No fabric content or maker, but clearly silk. Vintage. In Very Good condition. $7.



102) All silk; Made in the USA. Vintage. Very Good condition. $7

 

103) All silk; Made in England. Burberry. Some fraying to straight edges, hence Good condition. $5.

 

104) Vintage Brooks Brothers; white block script on black label. All silk. Very Good condition. $8.

 

106) Burgundy bow. Likely silk. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $5

 

107) Paisley bow. Rayon. Adjustable. Very Good condition. $6


----------



## wacolo

_*DROPS*_

$28--->$25 Barbour Flannel Shirt Large A gorgeous autumnal plaid in off-white, orange, sky blue and olive. The cotton is soft and thick with no stains or holes.
Chest 26
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve 24
Neck 12.5
https://postimg.org/image/cfdqb3hbn/ https://postimg.org/image/k9ebwhp4j/

$28--->$25 Thomas Pink French Cuff Shirt 16.5/34 Made in Ireland. The material is a pinpoint in faint glen plaid with a blue windowpane. The previous owners name is in the collar and the shirt could you a pressing, but those are the only issues. The accurate color is shown in the closeup of the collar.
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.75
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16.5
https://postimg.org/image/s8e3dteur/ https://postimg.org/image/mba7wzxpv/

$28--->$25 Brooks Brothers Dress Shirt 16/34 Made in USA. This shirt has a spread collar and two button barrel cuffs. The stripes are pink and somewhere between blue and purple. Super clean and ready to go. 
Chest 24
Shouler 19
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16
https://postimg.org/image/59hduwiur/ https://postimg.org/image/kd3jz0583/

$35--->$31 Hickey Freeman Sport Coat 44R Beautiful top to bottom. 100% wool in Tan, Brown, Orange and Blue. Three buttons and a center vent. The coat is fully lined. This is main line HF. Fully canvassed, hand sewn buttonholes, the works. No holes or stains. 
Chest 23
Width at Middle Button 21.25
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5
Length BOC 31.5
https://postimg.org/image/jjqy6dz77/ https://postimg.org/image/mf41d9377/ https://postimg.org/image/o4d4lbiwj/

$15--->$13 each or all three for $35 Three Ben Silver Ties. Medium Green with Stripes of white and light blue, Black with Gold and Brown with green and white. All are in very good condition save for some wrinkling in the knot area. The green one has some light staining on the tipping, but the front is clean. All three measure 57 x 3.25.
https://postimg.org/image/s1yk589yr/ https://postimg.org/image/8nxq5jiib/ https://postimg.org/image/su184fe5v/

$15--->$13Abercrombie & Fitch Wool Tie 3.75 x 58 Burgundy with Flies. No stains or holes. 
https://postimg.org/image/ewj1z4g37/ https://postimg.org/image/ez2xlyjqr/

$28--->$25 Loro Piana Tattersall Sport Shirt Large 100% Cotton in sky blue with a windowpane of Navy and Red. Buttondown collar and plain cuffs. The cotton is super soft and stain free.
https://postimg.org/image/th9blfptf/ https://postimg.org/image/g6lgrwz8z/
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16

$30--->$27 Paul Stuart 100% Alpaca Half Zip Sweater Large Made in Peru and in Excellent shape and in burnt orange. The tag is still attached, though I am unsure if it was or was not ever worn. At any rate it is extremely clean. No holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/72n1rgxo3/ https://postimg.org/image/f6v5w7k37/ https://postimg.org/image/82dcn6ctv/ https://postimg.org/image/m004680ab/
Chest 23
Shoulder 17.5
Sleeve 30

$30--->$27 Tweed Vest No brand, but still a terrific odd waistcoat for the fall. ~40 The vest is reversible. The plaid side is in great shape, but the tan side has four small nibbles. However none would show when the vest is on under a coat. I am a 40 and this fits me a bit big. If you are a 41 or slim 42 this may just work.
https://postimg.org/image/hpc9j5gfn/ https://postimg.org/image/hmsdwbcs3/ https://postimg.org/image/v4za8loxf/ https://postimg.org/image/tfuse9ylv/ https://postimg.org/image/695ul429f/ https://postimg.org/image/wg71h2kj7/
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 12.5
Length down back 21.5

$3--->$32 Eddie Bauer Made in USA Wool Vest Small A fantastic vest from EB. Super heavy wool in Loden green. The vest is sized as a Small but fits more like a generous Medium. Great shape with no holes or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/xvhsxa0dv/ https://postimg.org/image/ktw47fbzn/ https://postimg.org/image/a5sd8l20j/ https://postimg.org/image/a8c8vf5o3/

$25--->$22 PRL Custom Fit OCBD 16 32/33 Clean and in great Shape. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/acv8m6hrn/ https://postimg.org/image/dehfie5ir/

$35--->$30 Corbin Glen Plaid Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/650gdfgc3/ https://postimg.org/image/f2l6as8s3/

$35--->$30 Corbin Check Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26.5 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/wm95sqd83/ https://postimg.org/image/ypezmnnn7/


$18--->$15 each shipped or $26 for both Ike Behar Dress Shirts 15.5/32 I was going to keep these for myself, but they come up just a bit short in the sleeves. I am typically a 15.5/33 so I would reccomend these for a 32 sleeve. These are the Made in Peru variety and they are identical mini-checks. One in pink and the other light blue. Both have spread collars and barrel cuffs and both are in great condition.
Chest 22.5
Neck 15.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 22.25

https://postimg.org/image/spmi6nbzn/

$18--->$16 Gitman Brothers Sportshirt Large 100% Cotton. A little bit heavier, but not a flannel. Just a nice, beefy cotton. It is a lovely tan and brown glen plaid with a rust windowpane. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25
Shoulder 21 
Sleeve from shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/57dtbumib/

$16--->$14 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Don't let fall sneak up on you. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$18--->$16 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$20--->$18 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/

$18--->$16 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/

$40--->$35 Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers USA Shirts 16/34 Slim Fit One Blue OCBD, one White OCBD and one Blue Pinpoint. The white OCBD is tagged as a slim. The other two have been taken in at the sides. Overall they are in fine shape. No stains and the cuffs and collars are not threadbare. There is a small ding on the collar of the blue ocbd which I have shown in the last pic. That is the worst of it though. Here are the measurements.
Blue OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Waist 22

White OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24
Waist 22

Blue Pinpoint
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25
Waist 22

https://postimg.org/image/si26cu0kz/ https://postimg.org/image/cdfrjlx83/ https://postimg.org/image/mkyaw0jg3/ https://postimg.org/image/68o96a54j/


----------



## tonylumpkin

*NOW $42.50 each shipped CONUS...BOTH FOR $75*



tonylumpkin said:


> *Brooks Brothers 100% camelhair, 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets. A really beautiful jacket! The jacket is tagged a 42R, approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 30.5". Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 100% navy, 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets. The jacket is tagged a 42R, approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 23.5" +2.75", shoulders 18.5", length 30.75". Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

A few fall shirts from the closet.

*Vintage Orvis Tattersall Size Medium (runs large)*

An old school Orvis in a really nice cream ground tattersall with green and burgundy. Made in USA. Perfect for the fall. $18

Chest: 24
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 24.5
Total Length: 34.5







*Orvis Sport Shirt Size Large*

A more modern shirt than the one above. Locker loop in the back. Nice colors for autumn. $15

Chest: 25
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve: 24.25
Total Length: 34







*Vintage L.L. Bean Oxford Tattersall 16.5x35* (labeled and hand measured)

Lots of praise for the older Bean made in USA OCBDs and this one is no exception. This is the 100% cotton variety rather than the blend.  pending

Chest: 24.25
Shoulder: 19.25
Total Length: 34







As always, prices include shipping to CONUS.


----------



## Himself

aucociscokid said:


> * Vintage "flood" chinos. Any size. See photo. The fellow on the right.
> * LINCS Selvage Khaki. Any size.
> View attachment 13154


I have some Jack Donnelly Slim fit 32W x 28L, if that's "flood" enough for you. $30, practically new.

About the LINCS -- if they're the ones I'm thinking of, I wish I could find them again too. I bought some at Dillards several years ago on sale for $15, the nicest khakis I had ever seen. But alas, they're no more AFAIK.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hating that Tony L's 3/2 sack camel hair is too small for me--and that moths got into my Langrock, which necessitated its disposal. If anyone has one with 24 chest, 19 shoulders and 31 length, please get in touch.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brothers 346 Pennies - 10D
*Really nice shape. Made in the Dominican Rep.
Asking $50


----------



## GRH

Good morning, Captain Hastings.


----------



## gamma68

BUMPS AND DROPS



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 OLIVE POPLIN SUIT*
> 
> Wash and wear suit, olive color
> Natural shoulders, no darts
> Single vent
> Two-button cuffs
> Flat front trousers, cuffed, with braces buttons
> Made in the USA
> Excellent condition with no flaws
> 
> ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 41"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> 
> Pants waist: 33"
> Inseam: 29.25"
> Rise: 12"
> Leg opening: 9.5"
> Cuffs: 1.5"
> 
> *Asking $40 CONUS*
> 
> *VINTAGE SOUTHWICK 3/2 BROKEN BONE TWEED*
> 
> Stunning olive/brown broken bone tweed with russet stripes._ Very natural shoulders_--the kind vintage Southwicks are known for.
> 
> Made for Kaites Ltd. of Clarksburg, West Virgina.
> 
> Lots of Trad features: sack cut, 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, partly lined, fully canvassed, two interior pockets, single slanted vent, made in USA (union tag places it circa 1962-1968).
> 
> EXCELLENT condition with no holes, soiling or smells. It has been dry cleaned. There are very small areas in random locations where the broken bone pattern is interrupted (_please see last photo for an example_). I've looked at these areas very closely under a magnifier and do not believe they are rewoven--I believe they are inherent to the garment. Personally, these are not bothersome and only add character to what is already an exceptional jacket. Mentioned for full disclosure.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 42"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
> 
> *Asking $40 CONUS*
> ​


----------



## Clay J

WTB: 17.5 x 35-36 OCBD's or shirts I can wear to work, or on the weekend. My non-iron BB's are taking a beating, and need some rest.


----------



## jkidd41011

Clay J said:


> WTB: 17.5 x 35-36 OCBD's or shirts I can wear to work, or on the weekend. My non-iron BB's are taking a beating, and need some rest.


Clay....I've got a few XL Barbour shirts I want to part with along some other stuff. Also in the Nati. PM me if you want to see what I have.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys,

Looking for some simple basics:

Solid colored crew neck sweaters! The kind of thing I can throw on over whatever so that I can look semi-presentable but comfortable as I spend my entire day in the library. Preferably warmer materials (being a student in Chicago, warmth comes first). 

Looking for things around 20 pit to pit and 20 inch shoulder to shoulder! 
Thanks! Hope everyone is staying warm


----------



## 32rollandrock

A burgundy Shetland sweater by Pendleton. This one presents as brand-spanking new, with no sign of ever having been worn. It is made in USA and has the coveted saddle shoulders. It is tagged extra large, but measurements--and this sweater has not been shrunken--suggest that this is a snug extra large. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 21 inches; length in back from top of collar, 27 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 34 inches. $18 CONUS.


----------



## Reuben

Maybe a women's size XXL, 32R&R? Not that there's anything to distinguish it from a men's sweater but that could explain the size discrepancy.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Maybe a women's size XXL, 32R&R? Not that there's anything to distinguish it from a men's sweater but that could explain the size discrepancy.


I thought of that, but it says XL (not XXL) on the tag, there's no extra room, as it were, in the front (which I see in a lot of women's sweaters) and the sleeve length is right for a men's XL. Plus, the buttons are on the wrong...oh, never mind. Who knows?


----------



## Monocle

Please forgive the flash pics. I don't think too much is lost in translation. These ties are clean and non-flawed.

Dolce & Gabbana peek-a-boo 100% silk - 58 x 3 7/8" (has hologram tag inside FWIW) *$20.00*


Land's End Bumblebees 58 x 3 3/4 - *SOLD


*Zegna Extra Long 61 x 3 3/4 - Blue with buckeye colored neats. Woven.* SOLD


*Ferragamo 58 x 3 3/4* SOLD


*Vineyard Vines 57 x 3 3/4 *$20.00


*


----------



## tonylumpkin

*These, especially the camelhair, are too nice to allow them to sit. NOW 37.50 each, $65 for both!

Brooks Brothers 100% camelhair, 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets. A really beautiful jacket! The jacket is tagged a 42R, approximate measurements are: chest 22", sleeves 23.5" +2", shoulders 18.5", length 30.5". Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.

***
**
**

****** 


*Brooks Brothers 100% navy, 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets. The jacket is tagged a 42R, approximate measurements are: chest 21.5", sleeves 23.5" +2.75", shoulders 18.5", length 30.75". Asking $47.50 shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Duvel

tony, how is the camelhair vented?


----------



## wwilson

wwilson said:


> In great shape!
> 
> P2P: 22
> Length BOC: 31
> Sleeve: 23.5
> Waist: 21
> Shoulder: 19
> 
> Appears to be a 41 Reg on the tag. No wear or damage to lining, sleeve linings are clean and unstained. Asking $40 shipped CONUS


Price drop before the bay...


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Hate to give these up, but I need to finance the Beaufort I just won on the bay

First quality Allen Edmonds Bradley (Norwegian Split Toe Blucher) from my personal collection, hardly worn.

Size: 9.5 D
Last: 511 aka 1, same as Dalton, Dundee, Gridiron, Leeds, Shelton, Weybridge Golf, Wilbert
Color: Black
Material: Calf
Laces: AE round, waxed, black

These shoes have only been worn a handful of times and I have taken great care of them, the leather is well conditioned and polished to a warm glow as opposed to a high shine. You can still see the factory edge dressing in many places.

$55 shipped CONUS


----------



## Duvel

tony, PM'd you on the camelhair. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> tony, PM'd you on the camelhair. Thanks.


Thank goodness someone did. That jacket is the bomb.


----------



## Duvel

Yep, I'm calling dibs if it's still available. Just have a question or two for the seller.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Trafalgar burgundy braces--like new condition
> Made in England
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> Silk braces--like new condition
> No maker, but made in Germany
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy solid repp
> 3.5" width
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> LLBean Norwegian sweater in Olive.
> Excellent condition--little wear, no stretching
> Made in Norway
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 34
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Bills M2 in chocolate brown. I'm not sure the exact fabric/model of these. They are a very soft cotton, but heavy in weight. They have the feel of moleskin but aren't as fluffy, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Flat front and cuffed
> 
> 34 waist; 31 inseam
> 
> $31 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ralph Lauren Purple Label light purple ocbd
> Made in Italy
> Tagged L
> Measures 16 x 35
> 
> $33 conus
> 
> Luciano Barbera long sleeve linen shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged 16.5
> Measures 16.5 x 36
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> Mercer and Sons white w/khaki mini-check forward point dress shirt
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 33
> 
> $21 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sportcoat. Single vent
> Thick wool glenplaid
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sport coat. No vent.
> Khaki and black basketweave w/blue and rust striping
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> Dunhill silk/wool sportcoat. Pattern is olive & khaki
> 2 button; no vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> Donegal silk/wool sportcoat. Light olive w/multi-color flecks
> 2 button, darted; single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $36 conus


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> Please forgive the flash pics. I don't think too much is lost in translation. These ties are clean and non-flawed.
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana peek-a-boo 100% silk - 58 x 3 7/8" (has hologram tag inside FWIW) *$20.00*
> 
> 
> Land's End Bumblebees 58 x 3 3/4 - *$12.00
> 
> 
> *Zegna Extra Long 61 x 3 3/4 - Blue with buckeye colored neats. Woven.* $15.00
> 
> 
> *Ferragamo 58 x 3 3/4* SOLD
> 
> 
> *Vineyard Vines 57 x 3 3/4 *SOLD
> 
> 
> *


Hey. Didn't the Zegna sell too?


----------



## Monocle

/\/\ Yes. My bad. Fixed! The Ferragamo and Zegna are SOLD. The Vines is back up for grabs.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. I will give you a quote for international shipping.

All are new in box.

Brooks Brothers Country Club Cotton Boxer Shorts. Mix of Blue and White. Retail $45 each. Waist sizes. 30, 40sold, 48, 50, 52. *3 Pairs $45*.


----------



## Reuben

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping. I will give you a quote for international shipping.
> 
> All are new in box.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club Cotton Boxer Shorts. Mix of Blue and White. Retail $45 each. Waist sizes. 30, 40, 48, 50, 52. *3 Pairs $45*.


Nothing in a 35-36? Dang.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Nothing in a 35-36? Dang.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Hate to give these up, but I need to finance the Beaufort I just won on the bay


I remember you saying you wanted one, glad you got one finally! Trust me it'll be worth it.


----------



## vwguy

ThePopinjay said:


> I remember you saying you wanted one, glad you got one finally! Trust me it'll be worth it.


They just get better w/ age!

Brian


----------



## jfkemd

Price Drop



jfkemd said:


> *Hopsack Blazers*
> 
> *Dartmouth Co op Blazer
> *I thrifted this beauty at a Goodwill in New Hampshire while visiting family.
> Something for the smaller trad.
> Blue Blazer with gold/brass buttons
> Nice, traditional silhouette
> darted, but with hardly any shoulder padding
> Other details include, lapped seams and patch flap pockets.
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 17
> Armpits: 20
> Length/BOC: 30
> Sleeves: 24.5
> *Approximately a 37R-38R
> no flaws
> Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> *Old label JAB 3/2 Sack Blazer*
> great condition with only flaw being some wear in the right inner pocket pictured below
> Lapped seams
> Patch flap pockets
> Natural shoulders
> fully lined
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 20
> Armpits: 24
> Length/BOC: 31
> Sleeves: 25
> *Yours for $40>>35>>30$ shipped CONUS*


*pg 1063*


----------



## aucociscokid

*Desiderata*

Vintage, i.e. from the 1960s chinos in:

* Lightweight twill.
* Poplin.
* Permanent prest.

esp. from these brands:

* Halren
* Haggar
* h.i.s.

All sizes.


----------



## Jovan

Any sample pictures? I'm quite interested.


----------



## Reuben

aucociscokid said:


> Vintage, i.e. from the 1960s chinos in:
> 
> * Lightweight twill.
> * Poplin.
> * Permanent prest.
> 
> esp. from these brands:
> 
> * Halren
> * Haggar
> * h.i.s.
> 
> All sizes.


Selling or buying? If selling, what price?


----------



## dschmidt13

Bump day! (likely the final price drop)

Gray flannel chalkstripe suit from Southwick/Paul Stuart. (also have a nearly identical navy version of this)

$75 > *$55 >> $50!! shipped.*











ItemSouthwick/Paul Stuart Flannel suit Charcoal Chalkstriped P2P22.25Waist/Width32S2S18.75Inseam31Length31.5Rise9.25Sleeve26Cuffyes, 9.5VentsinglePleatsDouble reverseCharacteristics2 btn, slight wear to crotch area of pants MaterialWoolStyle Made InUSAMore InfoSize40L 

​


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Selling or buying? If selling, what price?


I believe "desiderata" is meant to signify what the OP is seeking, not what is on offer.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> I believe "desiderata" is meant to signify what the OP is seeking, not what is on offer.


Ahh, I'm browsing from my phone and can't read post titles.


----------



## conductor

**TWEEDY DON** - Time to clear out some more messages. I tried providing you with info for shipping but your inbox is full. :eek2:

Thanks


----------



## ruvort

Just thought I'd throw up a request for a few items...

Request:

3/2 sack or tweed blazers in 36R to 38R (US)
Quality dress boots/shoes size 12D (US)

Measurements:
Shoulders: 17"
Length: 30 to 31
Sleeve: Needs to be able to be around 25"
Chest: Preferably 36" but up to 40ish can work

Thanks!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

ThePopinjay said:


> I remember you saying you wanted one, glad you got one finally! Trust me it'll be worth it.


Ha, yeah I couldn't stand waiting anymore. One was really close to my price point without much time left, so I bid on it and won it for a lot less than I've seen others go for. Just waiting on the guy to ship it, uggh. I'm excited!


----------



## adoucett

I've now taken about 8 trips in a row to thrift stores without a single find....someone sell me something before I suffer an acute case of thriftitus!!! :eek2:


----------



## Duvel

To quote the great philosopher Jagger, "You can't always get what you want." I admire your persistence, however, and I like your blog.


----------



## adoucett

I think my problem currently stems from being in a high-density student/hipster populated area. Stock has been low at all my usual haunts. Most stores have been completely wiped out of ties since Halloween. Over the summers my luck is usually much better!


----------



## brantley11

Looking for British Khaki, tan or Navy MOLESKIN flat front pants 34 x 31+. Let me know if y'all have any or find any


----------



## MycroftH

Tweedydon, I tried to send you a message but your email basket is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

MycroftH said:


> Tweedydon, I tried to send you a message but your email basket is full.


Cleared, with apologies! It's been a busy few weeks and so I haven't been as active on the Exchange as usual--my apologies! But, you should see what's coming...! Barbours, Burberrys, tweeds, oh my!


----------



## vpkozel

A few offerings for your viewing pleasure this evening, with more on the way, including 3 Harris Tweeds. As always, all offers considered. Please PM with claims or requests for further details. *

Fairclough*

No tags for material, maker or size, so I am guessing that this is a custom grey windowpane SC. Looks to be wool/silk blend. Fairclough is one of the best men's shops in Charlotte and only sells quality items.

*Price - $35*

S2S - 20
P2P - 23
LEN - 32
SLV - 24





*Haggar*

Made in USA herringbone with blue and purple pinstripes. Very nice SC from an old school maker.

*Price $30*

S2S - 19
P2P - 23.5
LEN - 28.5
SLV - 23.5





*HSM*

Nice brown and white plaid SC. 100% wool and made in USA. A real classic.

*Price - $35*

S2S - 19
P2P - 21.5
LEN - 28.75
SLV - 23









*Anderson Little*
Very nice tweed with ticket pocket and colored flecks of various colors. Made in USA and a perfect fall addition to any wardrobe!

*Price - $30*

S2S - 17
P2P - 19.5
LEN - 29.5
SLV - 24.75









*Unnamed Green*

No tags, but this is certainly a wool item in a medium green. Perfect for a cool, casual evening!

*Price - $25*

S2S - 17.75
P2P - 19.25
LEN - 30.75
SLV - 25


----------



## style417

adoucett said:


> I think my problem currently stems from being in a high-density student/hipster populated area. Stock has been low at all my usual haunts. Most stores have been completely wiped out of ties since Halloween. Over the summers my luck is usually much better!


Oh, you're in Amherst -- no wonder!

(For those outside New England, Amherst is the home of the Univ. of Massachusetts as well as Hampshire and Amherst Colleges. That's a tough area for searches.)


----------



## style417

I just wanted to thank TweedyDon (once again) for the latest purchases I received today. I particularly wanted to mention the Arnold Constable cashmere jacket, which fits perfectly; as I told him, the first suit I had as a kid was bought by my grandparents for my first communion at Arnold Constable in NYC, and 52 or so years later things have come full circle!


----------



## pitchfork

New to this forum and thread. Looking for a 38 barbour beaufort in sage, not sylkoil (figure that is a long shot here)


----------



## gamma68

_*New with tags!*_

*Lands' End yellow "Original Oxford" OCBD*

Tagged 16-34/35
23" pit-to-pit, 3.25" collar
As new, still has the plastic spacer thingy and pins at the collar button, as well as the original hang tags ($19.50 price, which tells you something about its age).

*CLAIMED*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gitman Brothers for Andover Shop 
Green/white bengal stripe poplin shirt*

Measures 15.5" collar, 34.5" sleeve, 23" pit-to-pit
Made in the USA
No flaws

*Asking $25 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VINTAGE SOUTHWICK 3/2 BROKEN BONE TWEED* 
*CLAIMED*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 OLIVE POPLIN SUIT*

*CLAIMED*


----------



## 32rollandrock

A rare opportunity. It is rare because I have never seen a Pendleton like this before. It is in immaculate condition, with nary a moth nibble. The outer is pure wool in navy, the inner is chamois cloth in traditional light yellow and the sleeves are nylon lined so that it slips on and off with ease. Corduroy collar. Tagged a large, measurements are, armpit to armpit, 25 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 21.5 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 29.5 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 33.75 inches. This would be perfect for the gentleman who wears a 44 sport coat. Two slash pockets for your hands, two chest pockets and everything snaps shut, no zippers. Don't be like everyone else, wear a Pendleton that will set you apart from the crowd. CLAIMED


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with drops...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $18 > $17*



*Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*J Crew Navy 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
100% Cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $23 > $22*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $18 > $17*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $23 > $22*

 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Dark Gray Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $23 > $22*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

NWT Locharron scarf
Made in Scotland

$24 conus










Johnston's of Elgin cashmere/wool sweater. Appears unworn. 
Made in Scotland

$23 conus



















Peter Blair tie--Chinese takeout
Made in USA
3.5" width

$18 conus


----------



## Monocle

Anderson Little HT 40R in excellent condition. 2-button darted. *$36.00*

Chest p2p: 22"
Shoulder s2s: 18.5"
Length Boc: 31"
Sleeve: 25"



Vintage Hussar 18 Calvary Twill (1960's) overcoat in Black. Two small issues: Lining seam inside vent needs about 2" of stitch, it is not torn and is not visible from the outside, probably a $5-10 fix), and there is one very small nick above right hip pocket about the size of a BB. This is a hard wear overcoat in excellent vintage condition for it's age.
Unsized. See measurements. *$60.00 or offer.*

Chest p2p: 23"
Shoulder s2s: 18.5"
Length Boc: 42"
Sleeve: 24"


Oxford Stripes:

Shepherd & Woodward 57 x 3.5" *$12.00*
Walter's 56 x 3.5" *$12.00*


Emblematics:

Vassar College 55 x 3" *$10.00*
Arizona State 55 x 3" *$10.00*


----------



## aucociscokid

*Desiderata*













"Desiderata" does indeed mean what one is seeking, not offering.

To reiterate mine are:

Vintage, i.e. from the 1960s chinos in:

* Lightweight twill.
* Poplin.
* Permanent prest.

esp. from these brands:

* Halren
* Haggar
* h.i.s.

All sizes.

"Flood" length, i.e. similar to the ones the fellow on the left is wearing, in the sweater with the "P."

Also: Willing to pay premium prices.

Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys
Light blue. Flat front, no cuff
Tagged 36 and measure 36 waist; 34 inseam

$30 conus



















Hickey Freeman button down sport shirt
Size XL
Measures 17 x 36

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve button down linen sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus


----------



## CMDC

Contemporary Lands End sportcoats can be kind of hit and miss. This one is definitely a hit. First, the shoulders are completely unstructured--no padding. The color is a beautiful mix of brown and dark olive with a windowpane of rust and khaki. Single vent, fully lined. The fabric is a heavy, but very soft wool. Finally, it appears to have been unworn. It is 2 button and very lightly darted.

Tagged 48L

Pit to Pit: 25
Shoulder: 21
Length BoC: 33
Sleeve: 27 +1.5

$46 conus


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer
Made in USA
Tagged 42S

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$42 conus



















Aquascutum glenplaid sportcoat
Made in USA
Single vent; 2 button, darted 
Perfect condition except needs one cuff button replaced

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25

$46 conus




























Brooks Brothers sportcoat--beige w/black mini-houndstooth + rust windowpane
Made in Italy
2 button, darted. Single vent
Tagged 42L

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +2

$46 conus




























Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack camel hair sportcoat
Made in USA
Single vent
Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +2

$46 conus


----------



## CMDC

Somebody forgot to pick up their dry cleaning. These were right next to each other with laundry tags still on 'em.
Three Brooks Brothers supima cotton sweater vests
Size M
Measure 21 p to p; 26 length

$26 conus each; discounts for multiples


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Flannel*

Bump and drop...

*In great condition! No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No spots, stains, tears, holes, fraying, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Lands' End Flannel - Navy Blue/Red Check Plaid*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; washed maybe a few times
Round bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: XLT - 17-17.5*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $18 > $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Everything Oxford!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*EVERYTHING: $15 each!*


*Brooks Brothers Blue Pinpoint Oxford*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 15 x 33, Relaxed Fit*
Neck: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*



*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*
 

*EVERYTHING: $15 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## tocqueville

Does a man need another blazer? Tempted.


----------



## adoucett

Sir Tocquevile, if you're referring to that Brooks 3/2 sack then absolutely! 

If it was my size I'd snap it up right away :thumbs-up:


----------



## CLTesquire

I'm looking for a nice Harris Tweed is a 42 or 43 R (depending on the measurements). I realize that "a nice Harris Tweed" is a vague request so here are a few that I enjoy if anyone has anything similar:



















Thanks in advance!


----------



## blacksby

Still available and ready to be your warm, cozy HT


blacksby said:


> Beautiful, Sturdy Harris Tweed
> -shoulders 18 1/4"
> -P2P 22"
> -sleeves 23 1/2" (+1 1/2" avail)
> -boc 30 1/2"
> 2 button, sack, a really great color combo of chocolate, beige, black, grey, etc., Very complex.
> From a very trad clothier in Rumson NJ, a classic Harris Tweed. Half lined, near mint condition, no issues. This will fit a 42R perfectly, or a 40r with a sweater!
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS or make offer. More pics available.


----------



## TweedyDon

*An American Icon!*

You all know what this is, so I need not go into details about it--it's a classic shearling-lined Flying Tigers jacket with a mouton collar from LL Bean! A classic American jacket, this jacket is cut from supple and hardwearing goatskin. The collar is mouton, and the shearling lining is (I believe) a blend of 80% wool and 20% artificial fibres.

This jacket features knit cuffs, a heavy zipper front, a snap-shut interior security pocket (one of the most requested features on Aero jackets), two flapped and snap-shut front bellows pockets, which also incorporate handwarmer pockets.

Unlike Bean's current offerings, this jacket was Made in the USA.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. It is nicely broken in, and has some minor fraying at the cuffs, as shown. It is also missing the Flying Tigers interior label--but this is a minor flaw. This will give you many decades of service!

*Asking just $125, boxed and shipped in the USA. *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a size 40, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 from shoulder, c. 36 1/2 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder (at back): 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 24 1/2


----------



## drlivingston

CLTesquire said:


> I'm looking for a nice Harris Tweed is a 42 or 43 R (depending on the measurements).





blacksby said:


> Still available and ready to be your warm, cozy HT


Ummmm.... seems like a match if the sleeves aren't too short


----------



## Duvel

Just a nit, and I'm not sure if this would be a deal breaker, but it does not appear to me that the jacket is a sack. I see darts, no?



drlivingston said:


> Ummmm.... seems like a match if the sleeves aren't too short


----------



## TweedyDon

*Old-School Barbour Trenchcoat!*

This is old school Barbour, dating from when all of its products were made in South Shields, England, and were designed for function, not fashion! This coat is thus made with Barbour's old-style waxed cotton, not the considerably inferior peach-fuzz Sylkoil that's becoming ubiquitous in its outerwear. It's in sage, and has a wonderful patina; it won't need rewaxing this season, but it'll be due next, so this is ready to go.

This coat is a true trenchcoat, with Barbour's detailing. It has a functional shoulder gun flap, and a fully functional throat latch so that the collar can be turned up and secured against inclement weather. It has a wide and deep interior security pocket that's zipped, and it's lined in Barbour's old-school Dress Gordon tartan. It has a single centre vent, and two deep front pockets. It is, of course, belted. The collar is a lovely shade of forest green cord, and the interior front edge of the closure is similarly lined in green cord, to protect against wear to the lining. It has belted and adjustable cuffs, and a shoulder cape at the back.

This coat was Made in England.

This jacket does have two flaws. First, there's a tear by the left-hand pocket, as shown. This will need to be either sewn or patched--but this is an easy job for a competent dry-cleaner tailor. Second, there is some minor fraying to the belt along the centre and to the cuffs--a common problem with the wear places on Barbours.

Given these flaws this coat is in Very Good condition, and hence is an absolute steal *at just $70, or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA.
*
Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 40 (102cm), this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 22 from shoulder, c.33 measured like a shirt. (Barbour's arms are ALWAYS short!)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 48


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Just a nit, and I'm not sure if this would be a deal breaker, but it does not appear to me that the jacket is a sack. I see darts, no?


I try not to be too fussy... but, no, it is not a sack.


----------



## blacksby

You guys are right...but I will say it is not at all a "fitted" scenario...it does looks wayyy better in person, very rich dark browns,etc.


drlivingston said:


> I try not to be too fussy... but, no, it is not a sack.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Irish tweed Overcoat with "fur" collar and lining. Absolutely Beautiful!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2014. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, comparable to Langrock trenchcoats, Brooks' tweed overcoats cut from Crombie cloth, or Chesterfield topcoats--of which I will be listing examples shortly today! 

This coat is cut from thick Irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. It features lapped seams throughout, and a single centre hook vent. All the tailoring details you'd want on a coat of this quality! There's even a fully functional buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar.

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it'll last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this coat still has the spare button for this button attached on the reverse, so replacing the missing one is an easy five-minute job! As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*This beauty is a steal at just $95, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 1/2


----------



## CLTesquire

blacksby said:


> You guys are right...but I will say it is not at all a "fitted" scenario...it does looks wayyy better in person, very rich dark browns,etc.


PM sent.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two Chesterfield topcoats!*

*I have two beautiful and classic velvet-collared Chesterfield topcoats to pass on today!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International offers are welcome, with shipping at coat!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) MADE IN ENGLAND Chesterfield topcoat with velvet collar.*

The velvet collared Chesterfield topcoat has long been a staple of the classic wardrobe, and this is a lovely example. Cut from mid-grey herringbone cloth that was woven by Moorhouse and Brook in Huddersfield, England--at the heart of the traditional Yorkshire woollen industry--this is a lovely classic Chesterfield, with the traditional black velvet collar. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three-button front with a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. It has two deep front pockets, and two interior pockets; it also features a front breast pocket, which is still basted shut. This is in absolutely excellent condition, except that there is a tiny rub on the collar, and the interior pockets have some slight sag at the top edge from use.

It was made in England.

*This is a steal at just $85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (BOC): 45 1/2





     

*2) Chesterfield topcoat with velvet collar
*
Another beautiful Chesterfield with a velvet collar! This example is cut from a charcoal grey herringbone wool, and features the traditional black velvet collar. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three-button front with a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. It has two deep front pockets, and two interior pockets; it also features a front breast pocket. This is in absolutely excellent condition, except that there is a tiny rub on the collar.

*This is a bargain a just $65, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/4


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I am going to list this Pendleton SC on eBay because I think this is the ideal time of the year to sell it. BUT, I wanted to offer it here first.

This SC is as close to new as possible with actually having the tags on it. I can't tell that it has ever been worn. It's perfect.

The color is off on the close up pictures. It is not like the red green Christmassy tartan you often see. It really is closer to the darker colors pictured.

Price is $100 shipped in CONUS.

The measurements are:

21.5 P2P 
25 Sleeve (with extra fabric to lengthen) 
18 Shoulder 
31 BOC


----------



## TweedyDon

*Three Classic Tweed, Tattersall Vests/Waistcoats--two reversible!*

*That's a BEAUTIFUL jacket from Nobleprofessor! And if it doesn't fit you, but you want a tartan jacket... Just wait till next week!* 

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LOVELY REVERSIBLE Tweed vest; houndstooth/loden green*

This is a lovely reversible tweed vest! On one side it is a beautiful medley of bracken, peat black, moss green and forest green in a traditional houndstooth pattern; the other side is a classic loden green. This vest features a back adjuster, and it has been designed so that this will work externally no matter which side is being used as the front side. This features a double set of buttons, which are offset to work perfectly no matter which side is facing outwards. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40L. Measurements: *

Width across fabric front: 18 1/4. 
Length (from top to lowest tip of front): 25 1/2





    

*2) BEAUTIFUL Tattersall Vest *

I was surprised to find that this was from Banana Republic--this could easily pass for an offering from Brooks or Ben Silver! A classic tattersall check in forest green, berry red, navy blue, and bracken, on a creamy yellow background--note that this vest appears more yellow in person than cream, owing to the twill stripes of yellow on the background--please see the close-up. This is in excellent condition except for two very small smudges near the lower front hem on the left--see the close-up.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged L. Measurements:*

Width across fabric front: 19 1/4 
Length (from top to lowest tip of front): 22 3/4





  

*3) CLASSIC Reversible Vest
*
Another lovely vest! One one side this is a miniature houndstooth in tan and slate grey on a cream background; on the other side is a creamy linen colour. There is no fabric content or maker listed; however, I believe that this is gabardine wool, as it has the slightly "stiff" feel of that fabric. The buttons appears to be natural horn. As with (1), above, there are two sets of these that are offset so that they can be used no matter which side is facing outwards. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25*

*Measurements:*

Width across fabric front: 19 3/8
Length (from top to lowest tip of front): 26 1/4


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece navy pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
Heavier than a smooth worsted but not quite a flannel
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2
Trousers 31 waist; 29.5 inseam. Flat front, cuffed

$80 conus




























Brooks Brothers Saxxon wool brown cable knit sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Sleeve: 34
Length: 28

$30 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*For your Small Trad!*

The holiday season is right around the corner, and some of you with Small Trads might be thinking about dressing them properly.... and while I'm not from the Government, I'm here to help! This is a nice small boy's blazer in classic navy. It's not canvassed, but it is lined, and it has classic brass-colored buttons--one of which was replaced at some point with a Brooks button! Nice deep patch pockets for Matchbox cars, slingshots, and miniature bottle of bourbon. No idea of the fabric content, but I suspect it's a wool-polyester blend. Given the likely abuse this will take even if worn for an afternoon, this is by far your best option, instead of an expensive offering from Brooks, you can snag this for *just $12, shipped.*.. Basically, free! I'll also throw in a couple of boy's ties, which feature (I think) bears. Very Good condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 15
Sleeve: 18 3/4
Shoulder: 14
Length: 22 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Stunning & Classic Brooks Brothers Tweed Overcoat, cut from CROMBIE cloth. MADE IN ENGLAND!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic broad herringbone cloth that was woven by Crombie of Aberdeen, Scotland, THE premier woollen mill of the UK, this beautiful coat was Made in England expressly for Brooks Brothers. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front with a concealed placket, two deep front pockets that are lined in cotton duck, and a single breast pocket. The cuffs lack buttons--and close inspection reveals that this is intentional. It also has two deep interior pockets. It has a single centre vent.

This really is an absolutely gorgeous coat that's an understated Ivy Fall and Winter classic. It's in excellent condition, and will give you decades of wear. It's a bargain at

*just $115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. And offers are always welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 45


----------



## TweedyDon

*WINTER IS COMING!*

*Winter is coming, and I have what you need to keep warm! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*2) MA1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $15, or offer.

Tagged size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*3) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*4) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New With Tags Brooksease Navy Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Made in USA. These were sold as separates. Retail on the jacket was $420. Tagged *40R*. Measures P2P 20 7/8, Sh 19, Sl un, L 30.5. Pleated pants are W34, L unhemmed. $160. Merry Christmas.


Staple Black Silk Tie. Standard length. Irregular label but first quality. BB puts those labels on overproduction. $16 shipped to US in a box.


----------



## style417

Nobleprofessor said:


> I am going to list this Pendleton SC on eBay because I think this is the ideal time of the year to sell it. BUT, I wanted to offer it here first.
> 
> This SC is as close to new as possible with actually having the tags on it. I can't tell that it has ever been worn. It's perfect.
> 
> The color is off on the close up pictures. It is not like the red green Christmassy tartan you often see. It really is closer to the darker colors pictured.
> 
> Price is $100 shipped in CONUS.
> 
> The measurements are:
> 
> 21.5 P2P
> 25 Sleeve (with extra fabric to lengthen)
> 18 Shoulder
> 31 BOC


That's awesome! I wish it fit me.

I would dare to wear it with my AE Paul Bunyans!


----------



## Patrick06790

Alden cordovan loafers, 9D. I bought these about a year ago from another forum member and they are just a tad too big for me. They will need new soles and heels in the near future, but the uppers are in fine shape. I wish they fit.

$100 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*


----------



## leisureclass

Oh how I wish they were a size 10


----------



## zeppacoustic

I'm looking for blue OCBDs in 15.5-16/33-34. Thanks.


----------



## jfkemd

*Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack*
See pictures for details.
Lapped seams. Leather buttons.
Fully Lined
Natural Shoulders
excellent condition
Measurements:
shoulders: 19
armpits: 21.5
Length BOC: 30
sleeves: 24.75
*SOLD*


----------



## Duvel

Nice Orvis jacket! If only that armpit measurement were a little bigger... .


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $18 > $17*



*Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*J Crew Navy 8-Wale Cords*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new.
100% Cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: 36x32*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 31"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $23 > $22*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $18 > $17*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $23 > $22*

 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers cotton barn coat in bottle green w/brown corduroy trim.
> Excellent condition
> There is button and zip closing plus an inner drawstring and inner pocket in addition to the two hip pockets
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26.5
> Shoulder: 22
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> $48 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Vineyard Vines chinos. Color is a washed out blue with a bit of a lavendar-ish tinge to it. These will look great w/ a navy blazer--the wear and fabric feel is akin to Nantucket reds.
> Flat front, no cuff
> 33 x 32
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## mhj

*H. Freeman for Peer Gordon of Cleveland (a now defunct fine men's shop) Tweed Sack Jacket - 42 R*

High 3/2 roll in the style of H. Freeman

Tagged 42 R but measures:

Shoulders-18"
P to P 21.5"
Right sleeve 24"
Left sleeve 24.5"
Length 29.75"

Asking $50 plus actual cost of postage


----------



## ThePopinjay

Peer Gordon is my second favorite label to thrift (right behind Bunce Brothers), always amazing stuff. Wish it was a tad bigger or I'd be all over it. The old H Freeman stuff is beautiful.


----------



## mhj

ThePopinjay said:


> Peer Gordon is my second favorite label to thrift (right behind Bunce Brothers), always amazing stuff. Wish it was a tad bigger or I'd be all over it. The old H Freeman stuff is beautiful.


I wish it was a lot bigger. I'll have to get a terrible disease before it would fit, I'm a 46R. It is really gorgeous.


----------



## adoucett

Offerings! 

For the taller guy:
Brooks Brothers Slim Fit spread collar dress shirt
Very good condition. Brooks collar stays included.
15.5/36
Asking $23 shipped



Bow ties:
(Discounts on multiples, such as all three for $30)

Stuart Hughes adjustable (14-17.5)
Very good condition, asking $12 shipped


All silk adjustable (13-17.7)
Very good condition, asking $12 shipped 


Carrot & Gibbs of Boulder, CO
(Dr L endorsed this as one of his favorite bow tie brands!)
Thick silk, adjustments by four MOP buttons on reverse.
Asking $18 shipped 





PM with interest or questions.


----------



## safetyfast

Arrived today. Looks great.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Hate to give these up, but I need to finance the Beaufort I just won on the bay
> 
> First quality Allen Edmonds Bradley (Norwegian Split Toe Blucher) from my personal collection, hardly worn.
> 
> Size: 9.5 D
> Last: 511 aka 1, same as Dalton, Dundee, Gridiron, Leeds, Shelton, Weybridge Golf, Wilbert
> Color: Black
> Material: Calf
> Laces: AE round, waxed, black
> 
> These shoes have only been worn a handful of times and I have taken great care of them, the leather is well conditioned and polished to a warm glow as opposed to a high shine. You can still see the factory edge dressing in many places.
> 
> $55 shipped CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Zanella trousers in light chocolate brown. Immaculate condition--minimal to no wear
1 reverse pleat and cuffed
Made in Italy
36 waist; 34 inseam

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club yellow cashmere v-neck sweater. Excellent condition--no pilling or stretching
Made in Scotland
Size M
Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 26
Sleeve: 33

$35 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

Alden black shell LHS, 11.5 D. They're in great shape - had been lightly worn when I got them, and I've only probably worn them ten or twelve times in a couple years. Soles are still solid.

$175 shipped in the CONUS.


----------



## adoucett

Brooks Brothers Makers striped tie (navy/white)
3.75" 
$10 shipped



Nicky Milano Made in Italy
Has some loose stitching on the back that could be easily mended
Asking $12 shipped


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey all! I'm looking for a pair of *lace-up shoes *(oxfords, wingtips, brogues, anything in this category) that are a *darker brown in size 10*. Looking for something cheap (sub-$50) that I can wear to and from classes! Ideally something comfortable with a semi-leather sole.

Considering I'm in Chicago I'm looking for something that I can just wear out through the season and then throw out once the salt and scrub do their work. I DO have a pair of boots that I wear when it gets really bad but I'm looking for something a little more semi-casual that I can wear to informational interviews and semi-formal events where I'll be indoor and outdoors often.

Thanks!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

HalfLegend said:


> Hey all! I'm looking for a pair of *lace-up shoes *(oxfords, wingtips, brogues, anything in this category) that are a *darker brown in size 10*. Looking for something cheap (sub-$50) that I can wear to and from classes! Ideally something comfortable with a semi-leather sole.
> 
> Considering I'm in Chicago I'm looking for something that I can just wear out through the season and then throw out once the salt and scrub do their work. I DO have a pair of boots that I wear when it gets really bad but I'm looking for something a little more semi-casual that I can wear to informational interviews and semi-formal events where I'll be indoor and outdoors often.
> 
> Thanks!


I have 200-300 pairs of shoes to sell. So, Im sure I can find something for you!


----------



## Reuben

HalfLegend said:


> Hey all! I'm looking for a pair of *lace-up shoes *(oxfords, wingtips, brogues, anything in this category) that are a *darker brown in size 10*. Looking for something cheap (sub-$50) that I can wear to and from classes! Ideally something comfortable with a semi-leather sole.
> 
> Considering I'm in Chicago I'm looking for something that I can just wear out through the season and then throw out once the salt and scrub do their work. I DO have a pair of boots that I wear when it gets really bad but I'm looking for something a little more semi-casual that I can wear to informational interviews and semi-formal events where I'll be indoor and outdoors often.
> 
> Thanks!


Try the JCPenney boot, sounds right on the money.


----------



## Jlancia

Looking for Bean Boots in size 9, or any other non-black boots in size 10D, looking to pay >$50, if possible. Thank you very much!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Jlancia said:


> Looking for Bean Boots in size 9, or any other non-black boots in size 10D, looking to pay >$50, if possible. Thank you very much!


dress boots? Hiking boots? Cowboy boots?


----------



## Reuben

Jlancia said:


> Looking for Bean Boots in size 9, or any other non-black boots in size 10D, looking to pay >$50, if possible. Thank you very much!


As I recommended above, at just a little over $50 you can snag the JCPenney brogued blucher boots new. I and several other forum members have been very impressed with their quality.


----------



## Duvel

If anyone wants a J. Crew Bayswater navy peacoat in medium, drop me a line. Yours for $50 plus shipping, or make me an offer. I picked it up for $75 at the clearance store a few years back but I could never wear it because I'm really a large. It's in perfect shape but it is marked in pen on the inside lining, as it was apparently a sample--so marked inside with "sample". 

I also have a J. Crew Fireman's Jacket, black, in medium, for $35 plus shipping or best offer.

Cheers.


----------



## Jlancia

Nobleprofessor said:


> dress boots? Hiking boots? Cowboy boots?


Bean boots, dress boots, or casual boots (chukkas)!



Reuben said:


> As I recommended above, at just a little over $50 you can snag the JCPenney brogued blucher boots new. I and several other forum members have been very impressed with their quality.


Not finding them online, have they been discontinued?


----------



## Reuben

Jlancia said:


> Not finding them online, have they been discontinued?


https://m.jcpenney.com/shoes/extend...04560043&catId=cat100250175&_dyncharset=UTF-8

Priced at $99, but they dip down to the mid-fifties pretty regularly.


----------



## leisureclass

^
New:
https://www.jcpenney.com/stafford-d...=&regId=&rrplacementtype=item_page.dpcontent1

Almost new:
https://www.grailed.com/listings/33919-stafford-deacon-boots


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Here is a very nice Hickey Freeman for Barneys wool/cashmere sport coat. Very soft. Color is navy w/a lighter blue windowpane--not as grey as it may appear in the picture.
> 2 button, lightly darted. Single vent. Needs one button replaced but otherwise excellent condition
> Made in USA
> Tagged 44L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## FLMike

Patrick06790 said:


> Alden cordovan loafers, 9D. I bought these about a year ago from another forum member and they are just a tad too big for me. They will need new soles and heels in the near future, but the uppers are in fine shape. I wish they fit.
> 
> $100 shipped CONUS. *SOLD*


Darn it, I missed these. If the buyer changes his mind or they don't fit, I'd be happy to take them off your hands. Thanks.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is my "trad"est find to date: A 3/2 Sack Suit from Huntington. It's a 44R and is a Glen Plaid with very subtle red stripe.

Its going on ebay unless there is interest on here

i haven't done any research on prices, so I'm open to suggestions





Measurements:

24 P2P 
25.5 Sleeve
19.25 shoulder
31.5 BOC

39-39.5 waist
Inseam 30.75 + .5 extra and cuffs

pants are plain front with cuffs


----------



## 32rollandrock

Lots of sweaters. It's that time of year.

Let's start with a hand-knit Scottish sweater straight from the Shetland Islands. Labels don't lie. This is a substantive weave, soft but chunky and made for cold winter nights. During tonight's culling, this one made me cry the most. No size tag, but measurements suggest large or extra large. Armpit to armpit is 24.5 inches; sleeve length from center of collar is 34.5 inches; length from top of collar to hem in back is 30 inches. CLAIMED





This sweater knit in Scotland by LL Bean features New Zealand wool. I can't attest to the why's or wherefore's of the supply arrangement, but the result is fantastic. This is a heavy sweater intended for winter months--I think it compares favorably with vintage Bean Norwegian sweaters, but the pure New Zealand wool is softer than the wool-nylon blend in the Norwegian. I'm a lousy photographer--the sweater has white accents over a navy background. Tagged medium, hand measurements are: armpit to armpit, 22.5 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 33.5 inches; length from top of collar to hem in back, 26.5 inches. Condition is flawless, with no imperfections of any kind. $30 CONUS





This sweater knit in England for Lands End is a monster. It is pure wool and super thick. My photos don't do it justice--it's more pumpkin than orange, if that makes sense. It is tagged large and flawless. Hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; length, 24.75 inches; sleeves, 33.75 inches from center of collar. $30 CONUS.





This Woolrich navy-and-white birdseye sweater made in USA is a perfect option when it's just not cold enough to go full Norwegian. Still tons of quality and heft, as you would expect from a sweater of this vintage and heritage. Tagged large, hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22 inches; length from top of collar to hem in back, 28 inches; sleeve length from center of collar, 34 inches. $25 CONUS.





Who doesn't like snowflakes? This pure wool sweater by J. Crew features bunches, and it is in flawless condition. Tagged a large, it measures 24 inches from armpit to armpit, 27.25 inches in length from top of collar to hem in back. Sleeves are 34.5 inches from center of collar to cuff. $18 CONUS


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I just picked up a made in England Land's End sweater VERY similar to this one, though not in nearly as nice a condition and I have to say it's a really nice piece.



32rollandrock said:


> This sweater knit in England for Lands End is a monster. It is pure wool and super thick. My photos don't do it justice--it's more pumpkin than orange, if that makes sense. It is tagged large and flawless. Hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; length, 24.75 inches; sleeves, 33.75 inches from center of collar. $30 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I just picked up a made in England Land's End sweater VERY similar to this one, though not in nearly as nice a condition and I have to say it's a really nice piece.


Yep. Pretty much BIFL. I just have too many sweaters.


----------



## catside

*2 Presstige Suits*

JPress Presstige suits at about 38R.  First one is Navy striped (dark)and second one is Gray (lighter than charcoal) striped. Apologies for bad pictures.
2 B darted, pants flat front cuffed, both same measurements.
PP 21", Sh 17.5", Sleeves 25.5", BOC 30.5", Waist 16 and 3/4" plus 2", Inseam 29.5 inch with 1.75 cuffs thus can be extended 3"
Together 130 shipped.



If interested
Rest of the photos at
https://s1102.photobucket.com/user/catside/library/press suits


----------



## Nobleprofessor

SOLD! (thanks for the interest)! 



Nobleprofessor said:


> This is my "trad"est find to date: A 3/2 Sack Suit from Huntington. It's a 44R and is a Glen Plaid with very subtle red stripe.
> 
> Its going on ebay unless there is interest on here
> 
> i haven't done any research on prices, so I'm open to suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> 24 P2P
> 25.5 Sleeve
> 19.25 shoulder
> 31.5 BOC
> 
> 39-39.5 waist
> Inseam 30.75 + .5 extra and cuffs
> 
> pants are plain front with cuffs


----------



## catside

Two large wale corduroy pants from JPress. Flat front, no cuffs but 32 inches inside so cuffs can be created.
I would say they are 32- 34ish. Waist slightly less than 17 inch with ~2 inches for expansion, inseam 29.5 with 3 inches extra.
SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*SWEATERS!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *within the US; International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

NB:* CHEST* is measured armpit to armpit laid flat; 
* LENGTH *is measured from the bottom of the collar to the hem; 
*SLEEVE* is measured like a shirt, from the middle of the neck, along the shoulder, and then down the outer sleeve to the cuff; this is measured with the cuff turned back if that is how the sweater is designed to be worn.

2) Woolrich sweater vest. made in the UK-- when so much now isn't! Pure wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22 1/4; Length 27. Asking $15.




 

5) Flag sweater! Made in the USA--luckily, given what it displays! ALl cotton. Perfect for Thanksgiving--or the 4th of July! Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve 35; length: 28 1/2. Asking just $18



 

6) Wool sweater vest. By Club Room. Excellent condition. A lovely loden green. No country of origin or fabric content, but clearly wool. Chest: 23, length: 25 2/4. Asking just $14



 

9) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. A classic Fall green! In excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve: 37 1/2; length: 26. Asking just $18



 
 

11) Made in Italy. VERY SMALL Benetton sweater. A beautiful light grey with flecks of colour, this was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 19, length: 18, sleeve: 30 1/2. Asking just $10



   

12) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $10



 

13) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $12 > 10 Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

15) THE TRAD CLASSIC! Brooks Brothers sweater vest. Dating from the block white letters on black era, this is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest, 20 1/4; Length: 24 1/4. Asking just $16





16) Brooks Brothers Golf Sweater. A lovely share of forest green! made in Australia. ALl cotton. Excellent condition. Chest: 22, Length: 26; Sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $16



 

18) MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $12



 

19) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $14 shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.



    

21) Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. This is lovely--the Brooks' version of the LL Bean Norwegian, at least in patterning. This is in excellent condition. Tagged S. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 23; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $18



  

22) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $23. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Looking for moleskin pants in 40x32 in greens, blues, or oranges.


----------



## catside

Lovely J Press vintage tweed from SF store times. 3/2 sack, bone buttons, all the tradly specifics. I would guess 46-47 R.
It is Green with subtle brown. blue, red plaid.
P to P 25", Sh20.5", Sleeve 24 1/4 ", BOC 30.5"
Tiny moth hole inside the collar, not visible when worn or even when hanged. 

Regardless lowers the value. please see detailed pictures in image album.
$65 shipped.

Detail pics are at:
https://s1102.photobucket.com/user/catside/library/Press 46 tweed?sort=3&page=1


----------



## catside

3 SHAGGY DOGS - I think medium check measures
1.Beige with brown accents
2.Wonderful melange of green and bown
3. Sky blue with yellows and other accents

Practically new and flawless. Sadly they seemed to be shaved. Thus consider them high quality Scottish shetlands.

Unstreched measures ptop 21 sl 21 BOC 25. These sweaters will stretch quite a bit.
SOLD




A lot of pictures here:
https://s1102.photobucket.com/user/catside/library/Shaggy dog?sort=3&page=1


----------



## catside

Edited to delete non trad stuff
Also I have,
1 Paul Stuart brown speckled tweed jacket 42R, darted two B
1 Green Press 3/2 tweed 44L
1 great shape 40 (runs like 42-44) BB trench with wool liner no belt, single breasted
1 great shape 42L double breasted BB trench with belt but no wool liner, very similar to above in size. Two trencehs have been used by me as a unit, i.e. swapped belt and liner as needed. thus would like to sell both trenches together.


----------



## AlanC

Over in the Sales forum I'm offering a pair of *NIB Alden wingtip* bluchers, size 9.5D.



And perfect for fall:

*Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged size: 41L

$60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18 5/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
Length from boc: 32"

 

 



I just picked up a couple of *Oxxford sportcoats*, one tagged 46T (or long), one 44T. I'll be listing them soon, but let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Duvel

Any chance you could make these larges? 



catside said:


> 3 SHAGGY DOGS - I think medium check measures
> 1.Beige with brown accents
> 2.Wonderful melange of green and bown
> 3. Sky blue with yellows and other accents
> 
> Practically new and flawless. Sadly they seemed to be shaved. Thus consider them high quality Scottish shetlands.
> 
> Unstreched measures ptop 21 sl 21 BOC 25. These sweaters will stretch quite a bit.
> Asking $60 each $160 for all.
> 
> A lot of pictures here:
> https://s1102.photobucket.com/user/catside/library/Shaggy dog?sort=3&page=1


----------



## catside

Duvel said:


> Any chance you could make these larges?


I would be wearing them then, wouldn't I ?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Two mint Pendleton scarfs today, made in USA and indistinguishable from new. I doubt either has ever been worn. It's my theory that they are given as Christmas gifts to recipients who would rather where fleece or acrylic. I find a handful each year, and these are as good as any I've ever brought home. The brown one has a teensy white dot next to the tag, fully pictured, but it is otherwise flawless, as is the other. Not even the slightest moth nibble.

This one measures 43.5 inches by 12.5 inches, exclusive of fringe. $25 CONUS





This one measures 45 inches by 12 inches, exclusive of fringe. Note tiny white dot to right of label. Not sure what this is and I suspect it will come out easily if it matters to you. I did not try. $25 CONUS


----------



## vpkozel

I am not a scarf guy, but that brown one is just awesome.


----------



## Duvel

If you say so, sir. Disregard my inane banter.



catside said:


> I would be wearing them then, wouldn't I ?


----------



## catside

All in good fun.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*16-32 Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD
*Made in USA, unlined.
Asking $22 > *18 *shipped


*Allen Edmonds Randolph - 9.5C
*Asking $55 > *38* shipped


*42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
*A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $85 > *$60* or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff


----------



## shinebox

catside said:


> Edited to delete non trad stuff
> Also I have,
> 1 Paul Stuart brown speckled tweed jacket 42R, darted two B
> 1 Green Press 3/2 tweed 44L
> 1 great shape 40 (runs like 42-44) BB trench with wool liner no belt, single breasted
> 1 great shape 42L double breasted BB trench with belt but no wool liner, very similar to above in size. Two trencehs have been used by me as a unit, i.e. swapped belt and liner as needed. thus would like to sell both trenches together.


Do you have pictures of the Green Press 3/2 tweed 44L?


----------



## adoucett

Drops:



adoucett said:


> Offerings!
> 
> For the taller guy:
> Brooks Brothers Slim Fit spread collar dress shirt
> Very good condition. Brooks collar stays included.
> 15.5/36
> Asking $19 shipped
> 
> Bow ties:
> (Take both for $12)
> 
> Stuart Hughes adjustable (14-17.5)
> Very good condition, asking $8 shipped
> 
> All silk adjustable (13-17.7)
> Very good condition, asking $8 shipped
> 
> PM with interest or questions.


----------



## brantley11

I have two pair of Florsheim Imperial Longwing Bluchers. Both are in made of unique leathers for the LWB. Both are 10.5 D and are in good condition. The Chesnut pebble grain pair is in excellent shape--I bought them NOS and have worn them less than 20 times.

I need $60/pair. Let me know.


----------



## housemartin

open to offers.



housemartin said:


> Hanover LB Sheppard Signature Longwing Brogues in size 8.5D. Black, shell cordovan. See pictures. I can send high res to anyone who is interested. LB Sheppard Signature was Hanover's higher end line and these shoes really show why that is. They are very nicely made. $100 + shipping. I am located in Canada so let me know where you are at and I'll get a shipping quote.
> 
> there is a brown reflection on the shoes. (on the right side of the frame n each picture) the shoes are polished and are reflecting the brown table. there is NO discoloration at all.
> 
> thanks for looking.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets!*

As always, * I OFFER FREE SHIPPING IN THE CONUS* on everything; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*A) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles that form a beautiful whole! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets and twin vents, showing the English influence. There's no country of origin, but I've been informed by mack 1121 that this is an Italian jacket--hence the rather bizarre brand name! It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*1) A WONDERFUL TRAD CLASSIC! 3/2 sack navy Blazer from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! The English shop of Princeton is now long gone, but in its day it was one of the Big Four Princeton Ivy Clothiers from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--and this blazer shows why! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from navy hopsack, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders, a single centre vent, and the ever-desirable patch pockets. It has a lovely lapel roll and was, of course, Union made in the USA. Naturally, it features crested buttons. It's in excellent condition.

Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



     

*2) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $16, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*3) GORGEOUS Tom James Bespoke Camelhair Blazer in Forest Green. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from thick, luxurious camelhair in a lovely shade of dark Forest Green. It is a contemporary two button front with darting. It has four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. The buttons are gold-toned and crested. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a truly beautiful jacket! My pictures really don't do this justice. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*6) Brooks Brothers Fall Glen Plaid tweed with three patch pockets!*

This is a classic, informal tweed! The patterning and colourway are wonderfully autumnal; this is a glen plaid jacket in a lovely medley of tans and forest greens. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It's half canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three patch pockets--always desirable, and rather rare! It was Union Made in the USA. This could do with a press, and so it is in Very Good condition only. As such, I'm asking

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder; 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2



      

*7) CLASSIC IVY 3/2 sack with three patch pockets!*

This is a lovely vintage blazer! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this sturdy hopsack blazer has a lovely lapel roll. It also features three patch pockets--very rare and desirable in a 3/2 sack! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It also features a lovely set of sunburst buttons, as shown. This was made for Marshall Fields, back when (a) it existed, and (b) it sold good quality traditional American clothing--like this blazer!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31



         

*8) CLASSIC Flannel Blazer in Forest Green with Patch Pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely heavyweught flannel that's now very rarely made, this is a lovely vintage blazer in forest green. It features two patch pockets with flaps, and crested buttons--it has darting, and is a contemporary two button front model with three button cuffs. It appears to be fully canvassed, and it's half-lined in a lovely vintage lining, showing horses and hunting horns! (This lining is repeated under the pocket flaps.) This has a single centre vent. This was, of course, Union-Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



      

*9) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $19, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*10) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*11) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*12) Hildreth and Herricks Larger Tweed!*

This is lovely tweed for the larger Trad! Made for Hildreth & Herricks, this is cut from lighter mid-weight tweed in a classic greenish-brown herringbone, with a subtle overcheck of chestnut (vertically) and mustard (running horizontally). This is a contemporary three button model with darting; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 50Ex.Long, this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 35



       

*16) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*17) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*18) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $20!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*19) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*20) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $19, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*21) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $17, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*22) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*23) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 

        

*24) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*27) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (28) AND (29) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*28) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*29) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*30) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*31) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*32) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Why Isn't This Claimed?!*

*GORGEOUS Half-Belt Shooting Jacket by Orvis. c. 42L. Functional throat latch and bellows pockets! *
*
Why this isn't claimed is a complete mystery to me!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from very high quality moleskin in a lovely and subdued lichen grey-green, this beautiful, functional jacket has everything that you could want in a sporting jacket. Half-canvassed and fully lined, it has a fixed half-belt at the back covering the back darting that provides further shape and flexibility. It also features a yoke across the shoulders at the back. It has a three button front closure with subtle darts, and a fully functional throat latch. The main front pockets are flapped, and, as it standard on shooting jackets, are bellows pockets, allowing you to carry far more than the usual patch pockets. This has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It also features an zippered interior security pocket. This jacket was made in the USA. It's also in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a beautifully made, classic Fall jacket, and is an absolute steal at

*just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged a 42L, this measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/8


----------



## 32rollandrock

Three cashmere sweaters, offered as a lot. I'm really not keen on separating these out, and so I'm hoping the price will prove irresistible. There is a tiny bit of piling near the pits in the green, but very little, fixable and invisible when worn. Otherwise, no flaws. Measurements on the green Club Room: armpit to armpit, 23 inches; length, 26.75 inches; length, 34 inches. Measurements on the blue York and Roundtree: armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches; length, 27 inches; sleeves, 34.5 inches. Geoffrey Beene: armpit to armpit, 23.5 inches; length, 26 inches; sleeves, 35 inches. Take them all for just $25 CONUS













This tennis sweater is an odd duck. It is tagged 44, but the sleeves and length are both way short. But it has not been shrunk--the knit is soft and pliant, not all scrunched up if it had been put in a washing machine. It would work well for a woman or youth, I think--it fits Mrs. 32 very well but just not her cup of tea. And you won't beat the price, just $25 for a knit in England tennis sweater by Alan Paine. Measurements are: armpit to armpit, 22.75 inches; sleeves, 30 inches; length 22.75 inches.





A cashmere-wool blend scarf made in Scotland. I paid $5 for this scarf, way more than I have paid for any other scarf at a thrift store--at the checkout line, the clerk summoned a manager believing that the price tag couldn't be right, given that scarves and ties usually sell for 99 cents or so. I was happy to pay the price. It has zero flaws--no tears, stains, odors, frays or other imperfections--and it's super soft, which is what 70 percent cashmere in a substantial knit will do. Simply stunning, in design, color and condition. It measures 49 inches by 11.5 inches. $20 CONUS.





Another scarf, this one lambswool and knit in Italy. Flawless condition. It measures 14.25 inches by 58.5 inches. $15 CONUS





Two pairs of identical Ralph Lauren Blue Label corduroy trousers. Lined, cuffed, pleated and made in Italy. Outstanding condition, with no flaws found. Tagged 36R, hand measurements show 35.5 inches in the waist and with 28.75 inches in the inseam for each pair. $20 CONUS per pair or take both for $30 CONUS.





The measurements on these Carroll and Co. corduroy trousers are very close to the above Blue Label pairs, and I would love to put together a package deal. They are every bit as nice, if not nicer, than the Ralph Lauren, lined with a narrower wale and, I think, richer color. Made in Canada and pleated. They are tagged 35 Hand measurements show a 35.5 inch waist and 30.25 inseam. $20 CONUS





An LL Bean sweater, 85/15 wool-nylon blend. With no piling or any sign of wear, it's in mint condition and made in USA. Tagged extra large, the measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24.75 inches; length, 28.25 inches; sleeves, 37.75 inches (worry not, this sweater was designed to have cuffs rolled back). $15 CONUS.





A vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater. It's a ladies extra large. Don't be proud, cut out the size tag if the measurements are right for you, or give it as a gift. It's in flawless condition. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 25 inches; length, 25.75 inches; sleeves, 32.5 inches. $25 CONUS





I'm an idiot and accidentally cut off the tag from this chamois shirt by Eddie Bauer and then, to make matters worse, lost the tag after I'd cut it off. Argh. Any rate, it's brand new. Light chamois cloth, not the super-thick stuff. Tagged large, measurements are, armpit to armpit, 25.5 inches; length, 33 inches; sleeves, 37 inches. $12 CONUS


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for this rather hard to find Bengal stripe from a very Trad menswear shop:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gitman Brothers for Andover Shop 
Green/white bengal stripe poplin shirt*

Measures 15.5" collar, 34.5" sleeve, 23" pit-to-pit
Made in the USA
No flaws

*CLAIMED*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International offers are welcome, with shipping at coat!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) ICONIC MADE IN THE USA Shearling Lined LL Bean Flying Tigers leather jacket! Size 40.*

You all know what this is, so I need not go into details about it--it's a classic shearling-lined Flying Tigers jacket with a mouton collar from LL Bean! A classic American jacket, this jacket is cut from supple and hardwearing goatskin. The collar is mouton, and the shearling lining is (I believe) a blend of 80% wool and 20% artificial fibres.

This jacket features knit cuffs, a heavy zipper front, a snap-shut interior security pocket (one of the most requested features on Aero jackets), two flapped and snap-shut front bellows pockets, which also incorporate handwarmer pockets.

Unlike Bean's current offerings, this jacket was Made in the USA.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. It is nicely broken in, and has some minor fraying at the cuffs, as shown. It is also missing the Flying Tigers interior label--but this is a minor flaw. This will give you many decades of service!

Asking just $125, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged a size 40, this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 from shoulder, c. 36 1/2 measured like a shirt.
Shoulder (at back): 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 24 1/2







      

*2) GRAIL! STUNNING Irish tweed coat with "fur" collar and lining. *

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2014. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, Langrock trenchcoats, Brooks' tweed overcoats cut from Crombie cloth, or Chesterfield topcoats--of which I will be listing examples shortly today!

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. It features lapped seams throughout, and a single centre hook vent. All the tailoring details you'd want on a coat of this quality! There's even a fully functional buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar.

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it'll last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this coat still has the spare button for this button attached on the reverse, so replacing the missing one is an easy five-minute job! As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*This beauty is a steal at just $95, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 1/2





        

*3) MADE IN ENGLAND Chesterfield topcoat with velvet collar.*

The velvet collared Chesterfield topcoat has long been a staple of the classic wardrobe, and this is a lovely example. Cut from mid-grey herringbone cloth that was woven by Moorhouse and Brook in Huddersfield, England--at the heart of the traditional Yorkshire woollen industry--this is a lovely classic Chesterfield, with the traditional black velvet collar. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three-button front with a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. It has two deep front pockets, and two interior pockets; it also features a front breast pocket, which is still basted shut. This is in absolutely excellent condition, except that there is a tiny rub on the collar, and the interior pockets have some slight sag at the top edge from use.

It was made in England.

*This is a steal at just $70, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (BOC): 45 1/2





     

*4) Chesterfield topcoat with velvet collar
*
Another beautiful Chesterfield with a velvet collar! This example is cut from a charcoal grey herringbone wool, and features the traditional black velvet collar. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three-button front with a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. It has two deep front pockets, and two interior pockets; it also features a front breast pocket. This is in absolutely excellent condition, except that there is a tiny rub on the collar which might come out with its first dry-cleaning.

*This is a bargain at just $55, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/4



     

*5) J. Peterman Duster Jacket*

This is terrific! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this jacket has a very cool feature--it's been designed so that the lower half of the jacket can be furled up and studded into a roll to form a shorter-length jacket when the full length is not needed! In addition to this, this jacket features a corduroy collar, adjustable studded storm cuffs, a zippered and studded front, a back yoke, two deep patch pockets in front, and two slash pockets in front, also. This is a very well-designed coat that's simply packed with features! This is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged XL, this measure*s:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (37 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22
Length (when furled): 38 1/2
Length (full): 58 1/2







         

*6) MADE IN THE USA Brooks Brothers duster coat*

Made in the USA! Although there is no fabric content listed, the shell of this appears to be microfiber. This has a concealed button -shut front placket and a zip in and out liner, for warmth. It has adjustable storm cuffs, and an interior security pocket. It has a single back vent, and an alcantara collar. This has raglan sleeves. This is in Good condition; there are multiple small whitish marks on the back near the hem, as shown; this might have been splashed with bleach at some point. As a result, this lovely coat is just

*$20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS!

Tagged XL, this measures:
*
Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 35 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: Raglan, so NA
Length: 48


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Classic Trenchcoat w/removable lining made by Aquascutum for LANGROCK OF PRINCETON!*

*AQUASCUTUM TRENCHCOAT MADE FOR LANGROCK OF PRINCETON!*

​
Bruce Boyer described Langrock of Princeton as one of the best four Ivy league clothiers in the country, and he wasn't wrong. Langrock was THE Ivy League clothier during the Golden Era of the Ivy League look, and ever since it closed its doors for the last time in the 1990s its products have become increasingly rare, and as a result have been increasing in desirability and, alas, price--even damaged examples of Langrock goods command premium prices in the Trad/Ivy market.

Broyer on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

I'm thus delighted to offer today a true Trad/Ivy Grail--an Aquascutum raincoat, complete with removal liner, in absolutely excellent condition, that was expressly made for Langrock.

As you'd expect from a coat from one of the Big Two raincoat makers (the other, of course, being Burberry) that was made expressly for Langrock this is exceptional quality. It is a classic trenchcoat, made famous by the British officers of the First World War, Bogart in Casablanca, Graham Greene coughing asthmatically in his taxi as he raced through the London Blitz to make his reassuring radio announcements, and a host of film noir detectives and villains. As such, it is double breasted, with a full complement of buttons on each side. It features leather-covered buckles at the belt and at the belts used to adjust the cuffs; these show some patina, but much less than you'd expect given its age--this coat was worn rarely, and carefully looked after! It has a fully functional gun flap at the shoulder, and the belt features D-rings--legend has it that these were designed to hold grenades, but as anyone familiar with ordnance knows, this can't possibly be the case unless you're suicidal--they were actually used for maps, binoculars, and a spare sidearm in the trenches. It has, of course epaulettes, and a single centre vent, which is secured by a vent button. It features the classic Aquascutum check lining in the main shell; it also has a BUTTON-IN removeable liner--far more desirable than the more common zip liners. The liner is 90% wool, and 10% nylon for strength. All of the liner buttons are intact. This coat also features a deep interior side pocket at the chest level for your wallet, and two deep pockets on the front; these feature flaps which can be buttoner shut, or opened up for ease of access--one of the marks of the better designed trenches. It also features a collar stitched on the underside so it will stay up, and the classic "lambchop" throat latch that will secure the collar shut and up when needed.

It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition. There is no fabric content listed, but my suspicion is that this is all cotton. However, since I cannot say this for certain, please assume that it is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend, and it is priced accordingly!

Did I mention that this coat was made expressly for Langrock of Princeton? 

*Asking just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.*

*Tagged a 44T, and runs true; measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 36 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Length (BOC): 46
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.


----------



## efdll

TD, understandably you are besieged with PMs and your mailbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Trenchcoats and Raincoats! Brooks Brothers, Aquascutum, The Crimson Shop of Harvard, more!*

*I have several classic trenchcoats are raincoats to pass on today, in addition to the GRAIL Langrock that is listed separately.*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch! NOT the mall brand!*

Before it devolved to a mall brand, Abercrombie & Fitch used to be one of the premier outfitters for wealthy outdoorsman, including Ernest Hemingway--not a man you'd associate with the current incarnation of this previously venerable clothier! This coat dates from when they were a REAL clothier, carrying proudly the label that features their names in green script on a black background.

This raincoat lives up to their promise.

A classic Balmacaan, this features a zip-in quilted liner, a concealed placket, two deep front pockets, a single hook vent, and lapped seam down the centre back. The cuffs feature ornamental adjusters secured by buttons. Made by London Fog, this is almost certainly made in the USA.

It does have some scuff marks from use, especially near the pockets; this might well come out with dry cleaning, or else would certainly fade to patina. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and as such is just

*$30, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 35 1/2
SHoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 39 1/2



      

*2) Aquascutum Balmacaan Raincoat*

A classic Balmacaan raincoat from one of the Big Two makers (the other being Burberry), this beautiful coat is a lovely, simple, classic design. Two deep pockets, single centre vent, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend. It's in excellent condition apart from a name being written on the interior label.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 39 1/2



   

*3) Classic Trenchcoat from The Crimson Shop of Harvard.*

This has impeccable Ivy credentials, having been made expressly for The Crimson Shop at Harvard! Cut as a classic double-breasted trenchcoat, this has a functional gun flap, epaulettes, leather-covered buckles for the functional adjusters on the sleeve cuffs, a checked lining, and two deep front pockets which feature functional button-secured flaps. It has a single centre hook vent. Made from a polyester cotton blend, as is standard for trenchcoats.

This coat does have some issues. First, the belt is missing; second, someone at some point altered the buttons on one side, so they were need to be repositioned; one is also missing, but there is a spare attached to the interior. Given these flaws, this coat is in Good condition only, and, as such, is basically* FREE--I'm just asking $15 to cover shipping costs, or else please take this free with another coat or jacket.*

*Tagged a 44T, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: c. 36 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
SHoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 40 1/2



       

*4) CLASSIC AND BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Trenchcoat*

This is wonderful! A classic trenchcoat from Brooks Brothers, this beauty has everything that you'd want from a classic trench; a functional gun flap, leather-covered buckles for the waist belt and the belts at the cuffs used to adjust them, lapped seams along the sleeves and the back, a single centre vent, epaulettes, a beautiful removeable wool collar, metal latches to secure the throat against wind and rain, D-rings on the belt, a classic check lining, the works! It also had two deep front pockets, and a zipped security pocket on the interior.

Although this is not labeled as a Brooks coat, the interior label and the proprietary lining make it clear that this is indeed a Brooks Brothers trenchcoat. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*This is a steal at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest; 22 1/2
Sleeve: c.36 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA; raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 47 1/2



           

*5) MADE IN THE USA Brooks Brothers Trenchcoat with zip-in liner in sage green*

This is lovely! A double-breasted trenchcoat, this has a simpler silhouette than the classic trench, since it omits the gun flap at the shoulder. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is cut from some soft of microfiber material. It features D-rings on the belt, a removable zip-in liner (all wool), and a removeable collar (all wool). It features adjustable buckles at the cuffs, a lovely dark green tartan lining for the main shell of the coat, and a single centre vent. The pockets are secured by single buttons for security. It also features a zippered interior security pocket. It does have a couple of small marks on it, as shown, but these will likely come out with dry cleaning. It is also missing a front button; but since it has all of its spare buttons attached this won't be a problem to replace. This is thus in Very Good condition.

It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 49


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Fall Vests!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Tattersall Vest *

I was surprised to find that this was from Banana Republic--this could easily pass for an offering from Brooks or Ben Silver! A classic tattersall check in forest green, berry red, navy blue, and bracken, on a creamy yellow background--note that this vest appears more yellow in person than cream, owing to the twill stripes of yellow on the background--please see the close-up. This is in excellent condition except for two very small smudges near the lower front hem on the left--see the close-up.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged L. Measurements:*

Width across fabric front: 19 1/4 
Length (from top to lowest tip of front): 22 3/4





  

*2) CLASSIC Reversible Vest
*
Another lovely vest! One one side this is a miniature houndstooth in tan and slate grey on a cream background; on the other side is a creamy linen colour. There is no fabric content or maker listed; however, I believe that this is gabardine wool, as it has the slightly "stiff" feel of that fabric. The buttons appears to be natural horn. As with (1), above, there are two sets of these that are offset so that they can be used no matter which side is facing outwards. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22*

*Measurements:*

Width across fabric front: 19 3/8
Length (from top to lowest tip of front): 26 1/4


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Hoggs of Fife Woodsman waxed jacket, Large*

For your country gentleman on a budget, allow me to suggest this waxed cotton jacket by Hoggs of Fife. The style is something more in line with a beafort than a bedale. Color is olive green. Corduroy collar. In good condition. Comes with a detachable hood.










*Measurements*

Chest: 22.5"
Length: 34"
Sleeve (center of back to cuff): 37"

Asking $45 shipped


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Scarves!*

I purchased a lot of ties a couple years ago and the box contained these scarves as well. Lengths run at about 45 inches and widths range from about 2 to 3 inches. I know almost nothing about them (maybe someone out there could enlighten us as to the name of the style?) so I'm selling them cheap.

Cost is $7 each shipped.

*#1 - 6*










*#7 - 13*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*J. Press Grey Birdseye Sack Suit, 40L*

J. Press birdseye sack suit in gray. From the Presstige line. Flat front trousers, cuffed. Fits like a 40L, but see the measurements.

*Jacket*
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 25" w/ 2.5 to let
Length: 32"

*Pants*
Inseam: 31" 
Waist: 17.5" w/ none to let

*Asking $65 shipped

*


----------



## Monocle

Vintage Vasque Skywalks with Gore-Tex - Made in Italy. You can go to the Bay and buy a pair used and broken in for $40-80 right now. But these are basically still brand new with no signs of having been used. They are cowhide leather and nylon in perfect condition. Sized 11 narrow, these will easily fit a 10.5 or possibly even a 10 with hiking socks. I wear 10.5 D and these fit snug with thick socks. But I have not worn them for anything but the fittiing. Asking *$65.00 *shipped PRIORITY to interested parties before they hit the Interwebs.


----------



## TweedyDon

Those are stocks or cravates!



DoghouseReilly said:


> I purchased a lot of ties a couple years ago and the box contained these scarves as well. Lengths run at about 45 inches and widths range from about 2 to 3 inches. I know almost nothing about them (maybe someone out there could enlighten us as to the name of the style?) so I'm selling them cheap.
> 
> Cost is $7 each shipped.
> 
> *#1 - 6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#7 - 13*


----------



## Reuben

TweedyDon said:


> Those are stocks or cravates!


Yup, and I could use a couple stocks for cubbing gear.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hello! Does anyone have a decent wool topcoat (any type, I'm just looking for something durable for Chicago) with a 20 chest? I can't seem to find anything that fits me at the local thrift stores!


----------



## 32rollandrock

These are amazing boots. If they are your size, this is a steal, if the soles look as good as everything else.



Monocle said:


> Vintage Vasque Skywalks with Gore-Tex - Made in Italy. You can go to the Bay and buy a pair used and broken in for $40-80 right now. But these are basically still brand new with no signs of having been used. They are cowhide leather and nylon in perfect condition. Sized 11 narrow, these will easily fit a 10.5 or possibly even a 10 with hiking socks. I wear 10.5 D and these fit snug with thick socks. But I have not worn them for anything but the fittiing. Asking *$65.00 *shipped PRIORITY to interested parties before they hit the Interwebs.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

TweedyDon said:


> Those are stocks or cravates!


Thanks Tweedy. I figured if anyone in the world knew, someone here would.


----------



## Reuben

DoghouseReilly said:


> Thanks Tweedy. I figured if anyone in the world knew, someone here would.


Also, I think the particularly skinny ones are KFC-style string ties.


----------



## TweedyDon

*COMING TOMORROW!

H. Freeman, Brooks, GORGEOUS 1969 3/2 sack in pure cashmere, several beautiful plaids, an Orvis shooting jacket in Harris Tweed, Harris and Donegal tweeds, and more!

*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Four little gems!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) GORGEOUS Ben Silver "Pheasants" tie. Handmade in England of heavyweight silk. *

This is absolutely gorgeous! Handmade in England of heavyweight silk, this beautiful tie is in excellent condition. It measures a classic 3 1/4" at the widest part of the blade, and will be shipped boxed.

*Asking $24, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.





  ​
*2) Scottish Bonnet! Pure wool, Made in Scotland. *

You know you want this! Suitable for a man or a woman, this classic Scottish bonnet is professionally knitted in Scotland in the Buchanan clan colours. It's in excellent condition, and has just been dry-cleaned. It measures 20 3/4" at the headband circumference, so would fit up to a 7 1/8 hat size.

*Asking just $18, shipped in the USA.*



 ​
*
3) CHIPP Tartan Pants--perfect for the holidays! c. 35/30. *

These are perfect for the holidays! Made by Chipp of New York--THE Ivy League/Trad tailors--these are flat-front and cuffed--as you'd expect! They also have a very nice tailoring detail of a small "flap" at the top opening of the pockets, designed to reduce stress on them when used. These are, of course, all wool.

They have the usual degree of discolouration in the lining from age and wear, and a VERY small snag hole on the top on one thigh on the front. This is very small, and owing to the complexity of the pattern can hardly be seen--but it would be an easy fix if you'd like to do this. These are thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $25, shipped in the USA, or offer. International inquiries welcome!

Measurements:*

Waist: 17 1/2 (laid flat)
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



    

*4) University of Pennsylvania glass.*

Excellent condition! Asking just $10. A perfect stocking stuffing for the Penn grad.!


----------



## dschmidt13

Figured I'd offer this up here before it hits eBay tomorrow (sunday).


Bought this for my dad hoping it would fit him, but it's too big.

Barbour Border Jacket with polar quilt vest. Size 46 or XXL




ItemBarbour Border w/ polar quilt vest  P2P27Waist/Width S2S21Inseam Length35.75Rise Sleeve24.75Cuff Vent-Pleats Characteristicscoorduroy collar, throat latch, polar quilt vest, vented pits, double zipper Materialouter 100% waxed cotton, 100% cottonStyle    Made InEnglandMore Infothe original barbour tartan", missing hoodSizeXXL (vest) 46C  


----------



## MicTester

HalfLegend said:


> Hello! Does anyone have a decent wool topcoat (any type, I'm just looking for something durable for Chicago) with a 20 chest? I can't seem to find anything that fits me at the local thrift stores!


Been too lazy to post but have been thinking of posting for a year now. Not thrift prices, but for the sale thread. If interested, let me know and I can post pics. I can do that after Thanksgiving.


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> *COMING TOMORROW!
> 
> H. Freeman, Brooks, GORGEOUS 1969 3/2 sack in pure cashmere, several beautiful plaids, an Orvis shooting jacket in Harris Tweed, Harris and Donegal tweeds, and more!
> 
> *​


There better be some 30-40R in those. I can't believe all that fit me from TD's listings these days are scarves.


----------



## drlivingston

How much are you asking for the Barbour?


----------



## mhj

Bump before sending to eBay (and Tweedy posts his SCs  )



mhj said:


> *H. Freeman for Peer Gordon of Cleveland (a now defunct fine men's shop) Tweed Sack Jacket - 42 R*
> 
> High 3/2 roll in the style of H. Freeman
> 
> Tagged 42 R but measures:
> 
> Shoulders-18"
> P to P 21.5"
> Right sleeve 24"
> Left sleeve 24.5"
> Length 29.75"
> 
> Asking $50 plus actual cost of postage


----------



## Reuben

*Grail 3/2 sack suit in charcoal chalkstripe flannel, ~44-45ML*




























So, I wish I could make the sleeves work on this one because it's an absolute beauty and a near-perfect fit everywhere else. Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit, 3-button cuffs, natural shoulders, half-lined, hooked vent and flat-front trousers with a 1.75" cuff. I can't find anything wrong with it either, no wear or fraying at all. Tagged a 46L but measures more like a 44-45ML.

Jacket:
Pit-to-Pit: 23.5
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24" plus maybe 1.25", 1.5" at the absolute most. 
Length: 32" from bottom of collar

Trousers:
Waist: 40.5" (plus 1" to let)
Outseam: 42.75"
Inseam: 31.25" (plus 1.75" cuffs and 2" of extra fabric)
Rise: 11.5"

*Price: $90 shipped in the US

*Edit: also willing to consider trades for ~44-43L(ish) jackets, 16.5-36 shirts, ~35-30 pants, ~10C shoes, and bow ties.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDS GALORE!*

*GRAIL alert! I have some wonderful, wonderful tweeds to pass along today, including a STUNNING cashmere 3/2 sack from the Golden Age of Ivy Style, some wonderful rare plaid and tartan tweeds, a beautiful Orvis Shooting Jacket in Harris Tweed, vintage 3/2 sacks, and more!*



As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
​*
1) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the tweed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $30, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*2) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*3) CLASSIC Donegal Tweed from Magee of Ireland!*

This is beautiful! A classic Donegal tweed in a lovely medley of slate blue and cream in the quintessential pepper and salt weave that is the hallmark of Donegal tweed, flecked through with chestnut brown, blue, forest green, and berry red, this jacket will give you years of hardwearing and beautiful service. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition--it was clearly worn sparingly and carefully, if at all, and still has one of its original spare buttons in the inside pocket. This is a lovely, classic Donegal tweed, and a steal at just

*$45, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32





     

*4) LOVELY CLASSIC herringbone tweed with patch pockets!*

This is a LOVELY example of that classic wardrobe staple, the grey and cream herringbone tweed jacket! I live in mine, and, frankly, this one's nicer; a lovely thick tweed with just the right amount of hairiness, this features the ever-desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets with flaps. It also features beautiful leather-covered chestnut brown buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined. It has a contemporary two button closure and subtle darts. It's in excellent condition, with just the right amount of patina to the buttons! This is a bargain at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 40S, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29



       

*5) BEAUTIFUL Classic Harris Tweed in brown herringbone, flecked through with colour!*

Just like the grey and cream herringbone, the brown herringbone Harris tweed jacket is a classic wardrobe staple--and this one is a beauty! Cut from a lovely Harris Tweed, this brown herringbone is flecked through with all of the colours of the Scottish countryside when the cloth was woven; forest green, dark sky blue of a Scottish midsummer, the orange of marigolds, and cream from the dairy. This really is a lovely cloth! The jacket is a very recent one, and is clearly very sparingly worn, if at all--it's in excellent condition. It is subtly darted, and fully lined. It features lapped seams slong the centre back and down the sleeves. The buttons are chestnut and metal shanked. This is in excellent condition, and a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44XL, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*6) WONDERFUL Pre-1962 Vintage 3/2 sack in 1950s/1960s shadow plaid!*

This is absolutely terrific! From the interior Union label this jacket was built before 1962, and it's a classic late 1950's early 1960's piece, with all of the elements you'd want from something that comes direct from the Golden Era of Ivy Style. It is, of course, a 3/2 sack with a lovely high and fluid lapel roll; the lapels themselves are beautifully narrow, and utterly vintage. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a beautifully dark, subdued 1950's colourway that's almost never seen now, with a wonderful shadow plaid that's overlaid with a pure black overcheck. It has two button cuffs, and was of course, Union Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely, elegant, vintage piece! It does have a small flaw--a small wear mark by one of the buttonholes on the INTERIOR of the jacket, and so this won't be seen when worn. It's also clearly a vintage piece, and so is fairly rated as being in Very Good condition overall.

This would cost a LOT in a vintage niche store specialising in Ivy clothing, or on Etsy, but I'm asking

*just $35, or offer!

Tagged 40L; measurem*ents:

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2





     

This is on the *interior *of the jacket:



*
7) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*8) Deceptively pretty chevron weave tweed jacket!*

At first sight, this appears to be a standard grey and black tweed--if a little unusual since it's woven in a rare chevron pattern. However, closer examination reveals that this has heathered throughout much smaller chevrons in a delicate sepia tea-rose pink with occasional flecks of blue... this gives a wonderfully subtle glow to the tweed, and keeps you coming back to examine it more closely.

In addition to its lovely colourway this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two button closure, and is subtly darted. It has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this lovely tweed!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 31 1/4





    

*9) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you!

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

Perfect for the holiday season, this is a bargain at *just $60, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*10) GRAIL! GRAIL! GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Pure Cashmere Vintage 3/2 sack in perfect condition!*

This is STUNNING! Very few items qualify for Grail status, but if anything does, this does! First, the cloth--this is cut from pure cashmere, and at a time when cashmere was a serious luxury cloth, not the thin Chinese stuff that's so common today. This jacket is thus exceedingly soft and luxurious--far more so than any cashmere jacket that is being made today. Second, the cut; this is a classic 3/2 sack with a wonderful lapel roll, and it also features three patch pockets on the front--a very, very desirable feature that's very rarely seen. And the two lower pockets are flapped, as well! It is also half-canvassed--as you'd expect from a jacket of this quality--and fully lined. Owing to its age, this jacket has has beautifully narrow lapels. It has a single centre vent, and, of course, the classic Ivy two button cuffs.

The colourway and patterning are absolutely beautiful, too; a check of dark black and grey, with a lovely dark berry red overcheck.

It was Union made in the USA January 1969. The Beatles had just released "Yellow Submarine". the Soviets (for they still existed) launched Soyuz 5, and US-North Vietnamese peace talks began. But the important thing for the first owner of this jacket was its acquisition! 

Despite its age, this jacket could easily have been made yesterday--if jackets of this quality were still being made. It's in absolutely excellent condition, with the onluy minor flaw being a missing cuff button. Given this, this beauty is an absolute steal at

*just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 3/4







     

*11) WONDERFULLY BOLD plaid tweed!*

This is a wonderfully bold plaid tweed jacket--absolutely perfect for an Ivy winter in general, and the holiday season in particular!

I'll let the pictures describe this especially lovely and bold plaid tweed, and focus on the jacket itself. This was Union Made in the USA between 1962 and 1976; my guess is that it dates from the late 1960s. It's a standard two button front jacket, with classic Ivy two button cuffs; all of the original buttons are present and firmly attached. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition. The only flaw is that half of the interior label has been removed!

*Asking just $45, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*12) MADE IN ITALY black and white houndstooth tweed.*

At first, I thought that this was cashmere as it was so soft and had such a wonderful drape, but it's actually simply pure new wool--albeit very, very soft wool! Made in SIena, Italy, this jacket is a classic black and white houndstooth with a lovely fluid curl to the lapel, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring; it's also subtly darted, and features a standard contemporary two button front. It has three cuff buttons, and is unvented--again, as you'd expect from an Italian jacket, and Flusser would approve! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged EU 50R, US 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29



     

*13) GORGEOUS Orvis Shooting Jacket in HARRIS TWEED--Bellows pockets, throat latch, bi-swing back, the works!*

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! First, this recent jacket is cut from hard-wearing and beautiful Harris Tweed in a classic brown herringbone with shades of green heathered in throughout--my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Second, this is the real deal as a shooting jacket--it's not something made to LOOK like a shooting jacket, this actually IS a shooting jacket--made for Orvis, the outdoor sporting people. As such, the two front pockets are not just patch pockets with flaps, but are actually bellows pockets, built to hold an awful lot--such as shells for your gun, used cartridges, and a flask!  Moreover, the interior top edges are not cut straihght across, but are curved, to allow for ease of entry and exit when pulling out shells with cold fingers. If you've been in the field with one of these jackets, you'll know that this little detail makes a huge difference, and so it's good to see that it's here, confirming that this is a fully functional jacket.

The elbows are protected with suede elbow patches. The throat has a fuly functional throat latch, so that you can cover your throat against the wind and the rain. The jacket has a bi-swing back, with a box-pleat at each of the shoulders to allow additional freedom of movement when you're tracking birds with your side-by-side shotgun. In addition, this also features classic leather-covered, metal shanked buttons in a lovely rich chestnut, three to each sleeve and two to close at the front. It is darted, reflecting its English heritage, and half-canvassed and fully lined.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## Bin'Zev

Cheney Royal Tweeds by Churches 12 E $25CONUS
they didn't exactly fit so I'm passing on the savings. the laces were falling apart, then I lost them, so very much as-is.

SHOES COME WITHOUT LACES.

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/2TMAAOSwPe1UJ0fy/$_1.JPG?rt=nc

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/VZ8AAOSwq7JUJ0gR/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/VRwAAOSwq7JUJ0gK/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/g64AAOSwnDZUJ0f-/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## shinebox

I PM you on #5.


----------



## tennesseean_87

38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$30* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$12*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$8*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $12*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

last week I posted a Glen Plaid Sack 3/2 Suit. Well I found another one. I had forgotten I had it. This one is very nice. But, not as near perfect as the previous one. This is navy stripe. It is a Huntington SACK 3/2 and is a great suit. 44 Regular But, it has a few flaws. One is a small wear hole on the collar right where the collar folds. I don't think it will be noticeable. BUT, there are also three small holes on the pants. One might be covered by a belt. But, the other two will need a small easy repair.

Here it is:

The picture color is a little off. Its a typical navy blue stripe











Pants are plain front. Here are the measurements:

23.5 P2P 
25.5 Sleeve (with extra fabric if needed) 
19.25 Shoulder 
31.25 BOC

Pants

38.5 - 39 waist 
30.5 Inseam with .75 - 1.0 inch extra and with cuffs.

This one does need a few things. So, I will sell for $50 shipped.

Its still a staple Navy Suit and its a sack 3/2. It will need a small amount of work, but it will be a great suit.


----------



## Trad-ish

A big "thank-you" to CMDC for the sport coat. A near-perfect fit!


----------



## Trevor

Hey Guys,

I ended up losing some weight and these shirts no longer fit me. We are also getting ready to move, so I'm trying to clean out the closet before hand.

I have been out of the game for a while, so please ask questions!!

Brooks Brothers Must Iron OCBD. Made in USA. Purchased New (all 4 at the same time) and only wore once... Near New. I purchased big assuming they would shrink.

White/Blue Stripe - $37 Shipped
















Blue - $37 Shipped


Ecru - $37 Shipped
 

White - $37 Shipped










Light Yellow - $18 Shipped
 

Light Yellow/Blue/Light Blue - $18 Shipped
  

Light Purple/Light Blue/Light Green - $18 Shipped
  

White/Pink/Black - $15 Shipped
  

Blue/White/Green - $15 Shipped
 









Light Purple/Light Green/Green - $13 Shipped
  

Still for sale


----------



## Trevor

Polo 43" Ribbon Length (not including buckles, chrome on buckles is worn some) - $7 Shipped 
 

Custom Needle Point Belt, 1.25" Wide, 38.5" from buckle to center hole - $30 Shipped

   

11 D Allen Edmonds Polo Shoes - $30 Shipped































Still for sale


----------



## Trevor

Danill Double Bresated Overcoat. Very Close to 100% Cashmere. - $35 SHIPPED

P2P - 21.5
Shoulder - 18.25
Length - 38.5
Sleeve - 24"
3" Flap Pockets
Single Vent

   
Still for sale


----------



## AshScache

Anyone have a 100% cotton tuxedo shirt, preferably with a point collar for sale? 17x 34 or 35.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

AshScache said:


> Anyone have a 100% cotton tuxedo shirt, preferably with a point collar for sale? 17x 34 or 35.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 17.5-36 pique front point collar. You could probably get the cuffs shortened without too much trouble.


----------



## Jlancia

Has anyone got any 15.5" or 15" neck OCBD's for a reasonable price? Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*LL Bean Town and Field Wool Flannel Pants - 34x35
*-Barely worn, about 2" underneath so plenty of material for a cuff unless you have really long legs (like myself.)
Asking $35
*

LL Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest - Size Large
*Good shape - no stretching or pilling.
Asking $24*

PRICE DROP:

Brooks Brothers 346 Pennies - 10D
*Really nice shape. Made in the Dominican Rep.
Asking $50 > *$43.50*


----------



## housemartin

Aquascutum made in England mac. Beautiful raincoat for the smaller trads. Size 36R

$69 plus shipping


----------



## rsgordon

Have any measurements? I might be close and really need a coat.



housemartin said:


> Aquascutum made in England mac. Beautiful raincoat for the smaller trads. Size 36R
> 
> $69 plus shipping


----------



## housemartin

rsgordon said:


> Have any measurements? I might be close and really need a coat.


Sorry forgot the description:









Aquascutum London - Made in England





Condition: Excellent - showing some use, well cared for. (No spots, stains, rips or tears)





Shell: Aqua 5 Water and Stain Repellent - 52% Cotton/48% Polyester





Pockets: Shell - (2 Open Pockets), Lining - (2 Open Pockets, 1 Button Line Pocket)





Buttons: Hidden (4) - Intact and Working Fine





Shoulder: Not Padded





Vent: Single







Shoulder to Shoulder: 17.5 inches





Chest - Armpit to Armpit: 19.5 inches





Arm Length: 24 inches





Length - Top of Collar to Hem: 43 inches


----------



## adoucett

Came across a trove of Turnbull and Asser shirts 16-41cm many of them French cuff and all spread collar

I think there are like at least eight shirts, if anyone wants me to try to get them let me know

also a gitman brothers blue OCBD in 14.5–33


----------



## adoucett

*Vineyard Vines* Tie NWT - Liberty Bells
Custom Collection for "The Heritage Foundation"

Sold


----------



## catside

If those Turnbulls were my size I would double your $$ I wear a 43 by the way 
Somebody grab them please.


----------



## sskim3

adoucett said:


> Came across a trove of Turnbull and Asser shirts 16-41cm many of them French cuff and all spread collar
> 
> I think there are like at least eight shirts, if anyone wants me to try to get them let me know
> 
> also a gitman brothers blue OCBD in 14.5-33


MAN - I am 16.5..... ugh. 
Hell - if you could, get all of them and flip them. 
Looks like spoo has one on eBay right now and it's getting action with 5 days left.


----------



## FLMike

adoucett said:


> Came across a trove of Turnbull and Asser shirts 16-41cm many of them French cuff and all spread collar
> 
> I think there are like at least eight shirts, if anyone wants me to try to get them let me know
> 
> also a gitman brothers blue OCBD in 14.5-33


I will buy the T&A lot. Sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> Looks like spoo has one on eBay right now and it's getting action with 5 days left.


Spoo has 2700+ eBay followers. He could list a pile of dried doggy doo and it would garner multiple bids.


----------



## adoucett

sskim3 said:


> MAN - I am 16.5..... ugh.
> Hell - if you could, get all of them and flip them.
> Looks like spoo has one on eBay right now and it's getting action with 5 days left.


There was at least one in 16.5 -- I am heading back there and I will grab it if it's still on the rack


----------



## CMDC

This is from the recently concluded Unionmade deep discount sale. This is way small for me.
New with Tags Scott and Charters cashmere/cotton crewneck, saddle shoulder sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged 42 but considerably smaller

Pit to Pit: 20
Length 26
Sleeve: 30

$75 conus which is what I paid


----------



## adoucett

Update: 

The T&A Shirts WILL be for sale, and the measure in sizes 15.5-34/35 and 16-34/35 

I have 8 shirts total and will be listing the details soon.


----------



## Monocle

CLAIMED

Vintage Brooksflannel. Little. Yellow. Different. (Actually butter yellow to be exact). 14.5 R. Check Measurements. It is in good clean condition. Single button cuffs. Button down collar. Single buttoned flap pocket. Ships First Class Mail - un-ironed  N14.5 Wp2p 22 Lboc 29 Sleeve 32. *$15.00 CONUS*


----------



## adoucett

*Turnbull & Asser London Shirts*

All made in England, with Royal Warrants. 
These are all vintage, but new TA shirts retail for about $350 from what I can see. 
All shirts have wonderful MOP buttons. Cuffs are "3 Button" or French Cuff 

While I'm not 100% sure, these feel very much like sea-island cotton, or at least a very high s number.

I spent a long time carefully laundering and ironing, and measuring each shirt, and for the most part, they are in great condition.

PM with questions, requests, or other inquiries!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Size 15.5 (The tags read 16, but see individual measurements)

*







*
*
*Available in multiples ($25 each) or the whole lot of (4 remaining) for $80  shipping via USPS PRIORITY is included.

These measure to have a fairly slim fit! Equivalent to Brooks Brothers slim fit in the chest size and taper. *

*#1 pink/black stripe *
Tagged 16-41. - measures 15.5/35
3 Button cuffs 
Neck: 15.5"
Yoke: 18"
Length: 35"
Sleeve: 26.5"
P2P: 22.5"

SOLD

*#2 Brown-tan with blue stripe. *
tagged 16-41 measures 15.5-35"
3 Button cuff
Neck: 15.6"
Yoke: 18"
Length: 34.5"
Sleeve: 26.5"
P2P: 23"

SOLD

*#3 Red/blue uni stripes *
tag 16-41 measures. 15.5-34
French Cuff
Neck:15.5"
Yoke: 17.5
Length: 34.5"
Sleeve: 25.5
P2P:23"










*#4 pink blue white stripe *
tag 16-41 measures 15.5-34/35
3 Button Cuffs
Neck: 15.5"
Yoke: 17.5"
Length: 34.5"
Sleeve: 26"
P2P: 22.5"

















*#5 pink/blue hairline stripes for Bergdorf Goodman. *
Tagged 16 measures 15.5-34/35
3 Button Cuffs
Neck: 15.5"
Yoke: 18"
Length: 34.5"
Sleeve: 26"
P2P: 22"




























*#6. Blue/pink Bengal stripe "Old England". *
Tagged 41-16. measures 15.5-34


*2 Button Cuffs
Neck: 15.5
Shoulder: 17.5"
Length: 34.5"
Sleeve: 25.5

P2P: 22.5
This shirt is a little older, and the buttons are a bit worn down. This shirt will offered at $14.

















--------------------------------
*Size 16: * 2 Shirts available as a lot (*$25 each or $40 for both*)











*#7.** Yellow/white/blue stripe*
Tagged 16.5-42 - Measures 16-34
3 Button cuffs
Neck: 16"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 35"
Sleeve: 25.5"

P2P: 24"











*#8 pink and blue gingham* 
tagged 16.5-42 - measures 16-34/35
French Cuff
Neck: 16"
Yoke: 18.5"
Length: 35.5"
Sleeve: 26"

P2P: 24"

















-------------------------------------

Also Available:

*#9 Brooks Brothers slim fit 15.5-35 *
measures 15.5-34/35 
Neck:15.5
Shoulder:18"
Length:33"
Sleeve: 25.5
P2P: 22.5"
$23 Shipped, Like new condition


----------



## Monocle

The Vasques are CLAIMED. Thank you.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone have a pair of black florsheim imperial (or similarly-lasted brand) LWB in a 10C? Loaned mine to my dad when he forgot to pack a pair of dress shoes and now he's making noises like I might not get them back. Hopefully I can forstall that with a pair of his own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manute

I'm a 44L but can get by with some regular. Looking for suits, sportcoats in this arena. Vintage or semi-vintage...three piece okay too. Tweeds as well. Also, pants/slacks, but size gets tougher... 34w x 36L


----------



## ArtVandalay

I posted a pair of LL Bean flannels in the last couple of days in size 34x35. You could get another inch out of them.



manute said:


> I'm a 44L but can get by with some regular. Looking for suits, sportcoats in this arena. Vintage or semi-vintage...three piece okay too. Tweeds as well. Also, pants/slacks, but size gets tougher... 34w x 36L


----------



## Nobleprofessor

DROP!

$40 shipped!



Nobleprofessor said:


> last week I posted a Glen Plaid Sack 3/2 Suit. Well I found another one. I had forgotten I had it. This one is very nice. But, not as near perfect as the previous one. This is navy stripe. It is a Huntington SACK 3/2 and is a great suit. 44 Regular But, it has a few flaws. One is a small wear hole on the collar right where the collar folds. I don't think it will be noticeable. BUT, there are also three small holes on the pants. One might be covered by a belt. But, the other two will need a small easy repair.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> The picture color is a little off. Its a typical navy blue stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants are plain front. Here are the measurements:
> 
> 23.5 P2P
> 25.5 Sleeve (with extra fabric if needed)
> 19.25 Shoulder
> 31.25 BOC
> 
> Pants
> 
> 38.5 - 39 waist
> 30.5 Inseam with .75 - 1.0 inch extra and with cuffs.
> 
> This one does need a few things. So, I will sell for $50 shipped.
> 
> Its still a staple Navy Suit and its a sack 3/2. It will need a small amount of work, but it will be a great suit.


----------



## Monocle

Original navy Bean Norwegian birdseye in XL. This is a big sweater for a big guy. Check measurements. Chest 26 Length 30 Sleeve 27 *$36.00*


John Weitz by Palm Beach herringbone tweed with pleated button patch pockets. Plain single vent. Measures as a 39R-40R. *$32.00*

Chest p2p 21" 
Length boc 30"
Shoulder: 18"
Sleeve: 24.5"


----------



## catside

Reasonably priced Alden shell tassel loafers 10.5 C, coming up when I can get pics. PM me with interest to motivate me


----------



## Topsider

I have two L.L. Bean Norwegian sweaters sized Medium and Large. They're the vintage ones (80% wool, 20% rayon). No issues. 

The Large measures 23" across the shoulders/body, 27" in length, and has 34" sleeves (from mid-back to cuff). 
The Medium measures 20" across the shoulders/body, 24" in length, and has 31" sleeves (from mid-back to cuff).

$40 each, shipped, in CONUS.

*Both are SOLD. *


----------



## Nobleprofessor

A shout out of Thanks to Monocle for my new Ties that I picked up on the exchange.  they are great! I think I may have even gotten a free tie with my shipment! THANKS!


----------



## jwooten

BIG Thanks to catside. The sweaters are fantastic and shipping was superbly fast.


----------



## 32rollandrock

WARNING!

I just received this email:

*To comply with government regulations, PayPal is required to review certain transactions. This payment is currently being reviewed and we will complete this process within 72 hours. This review only involves this transaction and does not affect the use of your PayPal account for other transactions.*

Do business with Tweedy Don at your peril...


----------



## Duvel

Not sure I understand. You got this after a payment to Tweedy Don?



32rollandrock said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I just received this email:
> 
> *To comply with government regulations, PayPal is required to review certain transactions. This payment is currently being reviewed and we will complete this process within 72 hours. This review only involves this transaction and does not affect the use of your PayPal account for other transactions.*
> 
> Do business with Tweedy Don at your peril...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Not sure I understand. You got this after a payment to Tweedy Don?


No, he owed me money--a whole $10--and now PP is investigating. Lord knows what kind of skullduggery he's involved in that prompted this probe. He's probably in cuffs as we speak, headed straight to the pokey for money laundering.


----------



## Duvel

He has been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> He has been pretty quiet lately.


Wait till they start in with the waterboarding...


----------



## tocqueville

32rollandrock said:


> Wait till they start in with the waterboarding...


Could this entire thread be nothing but a money laundering operation?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Thanks to everyone who purchased something in my closet purge this fall. Here are a few things left to move:

Orvis Sport Shirt Size Large*

A more modern shirt than the one above. Locker loop in the back. Nice colors for autumn. $15

Chest: 25
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve: 24.25
Total Length: 34







*Harley of Scotland, Size L*

I only got to wear this a couple of times late last winter after I cut the tags off. It's an indistinct Fair Isle pattern which continues throughout the sleeves and back. On the charcoal base are wonderful hues of crimson and ochre, with a hint of blue. The content is 89% wool, 11% poly, and the softness and resilience of the sweater reflect that. $28

Chest: 23
Length: 26
Sleeve (from neck): 29





*Vintage Deacon Brothers Viyella, Size L (fits more like a M): *No tag, but probably made in Canada. Older 55/45 blend. sold

Chest: 23
Length: 31
Sleeve: 24.5


----------



## Monocle

tocqueville said:


> Could this entire thread be nothing but a money laundering operation?


I think so, considering the vast amounts of cash being moved.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## catside

tocqueville said:


> Could this entire thread be nothing but a money laundering operation?


Definitely, strangers pay each other and then within few years similar payment occurs in reverse. Clearly the same money exchanges between same hands back and forward. Suspicious indeed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Who's the mole?


----------



## Duvel




----------



## MythReindeer

32rollandrock said:


> He's probably in cuffs as we speak,


No break, though, which is important.


----------



## catside

*Alden for BB Color 8 Shell tassel Loafers 10.5 C*

Here you go. $60 plus shipping SPOKEN FOR AT THIS TIME


----------



## Congresspark

Brilliant.

Thanks to Tweedy for the jackets, and to the rest of you for not buying them first!



MythReindeer said:


> No break, though, which is important.


----------



## Duvel

Good one.



MythReindeer said:


> No break, though, which is important.


----------



## TweedyDon

Yes indeed--I received this notice from PayPal after trying to send $10 to 32.

*I won't speculate what sort of suspect pug trafficking operations 32 might be engaged in to trigger this.*

*PROCEED WITH EXTREME CAUTION*, especially if you're a pug.



32rollandrock said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I just received this email:
> 
> *To comply with government regulations, PayPal is required to review certain transactions. This payment is currently being reviewed and we will complete this process within 72 hours. This review only involves this transaction and does not affect the use of your PayPal account for other transactions.*
> 
> Do business with Tweedy Don at your peril...


----------



## Reuben

TweedyDon said:


> Yes indeed--I received this notice from PayPal after trying to send $10 to 32.
> 
> *I won't speculate what sort of suspect pug trafficking operations 32 might be engaged in to trigger this.*
> 
> *PROCEED WITH EXTREME CAUTION*, especially if you're a pug.


Could it have something to do with that box full heavy flannel and cocaine bricks I sent you, TweedyDon? I'd hoped to pass under the radar.

Also, shout out to 3/2R&R for a fantastic deal on a woolrich shackety-thing and some great sweaters. Lets me clear out all those I've got put away that don't quite fit anymore.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Could it have something to do with that box full heavy flannel and cocaine bricks I sent you, TweedyDon? I'd hoped to pass under the radar.
> 
> Also, shout out to 3/2R&R for a fantastic deal on a woolrich shackety-thing and some great sweaters. Lets me clear out all those I've got put away that don't quite fit anymore.


Put the pipe down. You sent the coke to me. I've sold I can't remember how much to TD.


----------



## efdll

Someone's going to monitor this discussion and we are all going to get busted by Feds who will be looking for the code where "shell" and "3/2" and "grail" stand for something.


----------



## catside

*Navy is gone. Grey for $70* shipped OBO





catside said:


> JPress Presstige suits at about 38R.  First one is Navy striped (dark)and second one is Gray (lighter than charcoal) striped. Apologies for bad pictures.
> 2 B darted, pants flat front cuffed, both same measurements.
> PP 21", Sh 17.5", Sleeves 25.5", BOC 30.5", Waist 16 and 3/4" plus 2", Inseam 29.5 inch with 1.75 cuffs thus can be extended 3"
> Together shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> If interested
> Rest of the photos at
> https://s1102.photobucket.com/user/catside/library/press suits


----------



## 32rollandrock

efdll said:


> Someone's going to monitor this discussion and we are all going to get busted by Feds who will be looking for the code where "shell" and "3/2" and "grail" stand for something.


That will be quite the perp walk.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> That will be quite the perp walk.


WAYWFYMS: What Are You Wearing For Your Mug Shot?


----------



## AshScache

Reuben said:


> WAYWFYMS: What Are You Wearing For Your Mug Shot?


Best dressed perp walk......ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

It all makes sense now... I remember reading in Pablo's memoirs where he talks about his lesser known brother, Tweedy Escobar.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> That will be quite the perp walk.


Prep walk?


----------



## Monocle

Shot in the dark fellas. I know how fond most of you are of your Pendletons. But I am looking for some buttons to put back on a shacket. They are black, 2 hole, with beveled edges. 3/4". If anyone has an old Wooly that is tore up, has a lot of holes, etc, etc, but still has this type of button, Im interested. They don't have to be an exact match, but most of the buttons on the older ones, you just don't see everyday, as mundane as they may seem. I don't mind putting replacements on, mind you, but I'd rather have the original style. That's just me. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Cull and bump...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $18 > $17*



*Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $21*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $18 > $17*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $23 > $22*



*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sskim3

*help me clear my closet so i can fill it with more stuff from the holidays*

1. Pendleton tie - red green plaid necktie. Made in usa --> ASKING $12 CONUS
3.5 width - 54 in long
[URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/15784217366_6c990f7df9_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/15784217366_6c990f7df9_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7466/15187925014_9283f1d550_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7466/15187925014_9283f1d550_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7492/15784225176_01f2774323_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7492/15784225176_01f2774323_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]

2. The peddler natural shoulder clothing - forest green bike tie made in usa --> ASKING $12 CONUS
75% polyester / 25% silk
4 in width / 57 in long
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7462/15622528578_fdc529f1b8_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7462/15622528578_fdc529f1b8_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7474/15188483103_93ed5f2480_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7474/15188483103_93ed5f2480_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5608/15187971564_cfa329385d_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5608/15187971564_cfa329385d_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7558/15807937825_445835d297_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7558/15807937825_445835d297_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]

3. Gianni butti - red black repp tie with silver lining. 100% silk. Made in italy --> ASKING $12 CONUS
3.25 in width 53 in long
[img][URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5605/15622580238_aa921ded4d_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5605/15622580238_aa921ded4d_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5604/15188016334_c429ce5faa_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5604/15188016334_c429ce5faa_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[IMG]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7508/15622577748_0072a8a73f_n.jpg

4. Planteen & Krogh- traditional men's clothing red and navy repp tie with silver lining --> ASKING $12 CONUS
100% silk made in usa
3.25 in width 54 in length
[URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5607/15623132710_5ccf42112f_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5607/15623132710_5ccf42112f_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5615/15188540083_d97a5406e4_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5615/15188540083_d97a5406e4_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7473/15188016984_cdb025c215_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7473/15188016984_cdb025c215_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/15809558322_bd29b7d4cc_n.jpg%5b/url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/15809558322_bd29b7d4cc_n.jpg[/img[/URL]]

5. JAB harris tweed sports coat in brown plaid Tagged 42r bangeldesh | seems still basted shut --> ASKING $35 CONUS
Shoulder 20
Length 32
Sleeve 25 With 2 in
Chest 46
Waist 44
[img][URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5610/15808237325_214f9b9e79.jpg%5b/img]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5610/15808237325_214f9b9e79.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5604/15622418199_422b8e1468.jpg%5b/img]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5604/15622418199_422b8e1468.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7572/15808240285_3abb5ee436.jpg%5b/img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7572/15808240285_3abb5ee436.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7489/15622841548_014ccc299a.jpg%5b/img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7489/15622841548_014ccc299a.jpg[/img[/URL]]

6. Paul stuart navy pinstripe suit Made in Canada with Italian fabric --> ASKING $80 CONUS
Shoulder 19
Length 30
Sleeve 24 with 2 in
Chest 46
Waist 44

Pant outseam 40 inseam 28.5. Rise 11.5 waist 35. Leg opening 9.5
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7475/15622423439_14ed0dc1ff.jpg%5b/img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7475/15622423439_14ed0dc1ff.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8563/15188796433_150e81bb0e.jpg%5b/img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8563/15188796433_150e81bb0e.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8547/15806375361_01ac4f8b63.jpg%5b/img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8547/15806375361_01ac4f8b63.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5615/15808260455_72a482cf4c.jpg%5bimg]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5615/15808260455_72a482cf4c.jpg[img[/URL]]
[IMG]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8558/15784665816_f667ce79ea.jpg

7.brooks brother lame wool sweater small charcoal with some piling
Shoulder 15 sleeve 23 chest 40
[URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7528/15622933918_ae9cdec29f.jpg%5b/img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7528/15622933918_ae9cdec29f.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7461/15784667856_9ebaf506fe.jpg%5b/img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7461/15784667856_9ebaf506fe.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[IMG]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5602/15809911052_dee48ae7ce_n.jpg

8. Gant cable knit lambs wool sweater --> ASKING $35 CONUS
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve 33
Chest 48
Length 27
[URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7578/15188983463_f055e881e5.jpg%5b/img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7578/15188983463_f055e881e5.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7511/15806553451_43d854a303.jpg%5b/img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7511/15806553451_43d854a303.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[img][URL=https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8538/15808434725_de49cc61d5.jpg%5b/img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8538/15808434725_de49cc61d5.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[IMG]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7479/15623250677_49189fab3e.jpg

9. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Brown checked tweed | 100% wool | Made in USA | 3 patch pockets | 3/2 roll | Subtle darts | 40r | Asking $35 CONUS OBO
Shoulders - 20 | Chest - 42 | Waist - 41 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5









10. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Madras Patterned | 100% Cotton | Made in Italy | Darted | Two buttons | 44r | Asking $60 CONUS OBO
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 32.5 | Sleeve - 25 with 1.5 to let out









11. Paul Stuart | Blue windowpane | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 42r | Asking $35 CONUS OBO
Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 25









12. Paul Stuart | Blue Tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 40r | Asking $35 CONUS OBO
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









9. Paul Stuart | Blue checked light tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | Horn Buttons | 43r | Asking $35 CONUS OBO
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5









10. Paul Stuart | Grey herringbone | 100% cashmere | Made in Canada | Darted | Two button | 43r | Asking $50 CONUS OBO
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 46 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24









11. Paul Stuart | Tan trenchcoat | Full Length | 40r | Some of the horn buttons are cracked and damaged | Asking $60 CONUS OBO
Chest - 50 | Length - 45 | Sleeve - 29









12. Paul Stuart | 17 x 33? | Made in USA | Feels like pinpoint oxford
17 Neck | 18 shoulder | 24 sleeves | 31 length | 50 chest | 48 waist









12. Ermenegildo Zegna Brown Corduroy Pants --> ASKING $25 CONUS
Plain Front | Made in Italy
Waist 36 | Outseam 43 | inseam 32 | Rise 11 | Leg Opening 9.25
[URL=https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3888/14564501760_b1bb00b337.jpg%5b/img]https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3888/14564501760_b1bb00b337.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[IMG]https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2939/14748022801_fddf358efa_b.jpg


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops...*

*LL Bean Town and Field Wool Flannel Pants - 34x35
*-Barely worn, about 2" underneath so plenty of material for a cuff unless you have really long legs (like myself.)
Asking $35 > *$30*
*

LL Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest - Size Large
*Navy blue, good shape - no stretching or pilling.
Asking $24 > *$21*
*

Brooks Brothers 346 Pennies - 10D
*Really nice shape. Made in the Dominican Rep.
Asking $50 > *$40*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds and More Galore!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $28, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*2) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$42, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*3) WONDERFUL Pre-1962 Vintage 3/2 sack in 1950s/1960s shadow plaid!*

This is absolutely terrific! From the interior Union label this jacket was built before 1962, and it's a classic late 1950's early 1960's piece, with all of the elements you'd want from something that comes direct from the Golden Era of Ivy Style. It is, of course, a 3/2 sack with a lovely high and fluid lapel roll; the lapels themselves are beautifully narrow, and utterly vintage. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a beautifully dark, subdued 1950's colourway that's almost never seen now, with a wonderful shadow plaid that's overlaid with a pure black overcheck. It has two button cuffs, and was of course, Union Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely, elegant, vintage piece! It does have a small flaw--a small wear mark by one of the buttonholes on the INTERIOR of the jacket, and so this won't be seen when worn. It's also clearly a vintage piece, and so is fairly rated as being in Very Good condition overall.

This would cost a LOT in a vintage niche store specialising in Ivy clothing, or on Etsy, but I'm asking

*just $30, or offer!

Tagged 40L; measurem*ents:

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2





     

This is on the *interior *of the jacket:



*
4) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*5) Deceptively pretty chevron weave tweed jacket!*

At first sight, this appears to be a standard grey and black tweed--if a little unusual since it's woven in a rare chevron pattern. However, closer examination reveals that this has heathered throughout much smaller chevrons in a delicate sepia tea-rose pink with occasional flecks of blue... this gives a wonderfully subtle glow to the tweed, and keeps you coming back to examine it more closely.

In addition to its lovely colourway this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two button closure, and is subtly darted. It has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, for this lovely tweed!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 31 1/4





    

*6) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you!

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

Perfect for the holiday season, this is a bargain at *just $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*7) WONDERFULLY BOLD plaid tweed!*

This is a wonderfully bold plaid tweed jacket--absolutely perfect for an Ivy winter in general, and the holiday season in particular!

I'll let the pictures describe this especially lovely and bold plaid tweed, and focus on the jacket itself. This was Union Made in the USA between 1962 and 1976; my guess is that it dates from the late 1960s. It's a standard two button front jacket, with classic Ivy two button cuffs; all of the original buttons are present and firmly attached. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition. The only flaw is that half of the interior label has been removed!

*Asking just $40, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*8) MADE IN ITALY black and white houndstooth tweed.*

At first, I thought that this was cashmere as it was so soft and had such a wonderful drape, but it's actually simply pure new wool--albeit very, very soft wool! Made in SIena, Italy, this jacket is a classic black and white houndstooth with a lovely fluid curl to the lapel, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring; it's also subtly darted, and features a standard contemporary two button front. It has three cuff buttons, and is unvented--again, as you'd expect from an Italian jacket, and Flusser would approve! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $38, or offer.

Tagged EU 50R, US 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29



     

*9) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles that form a beautiful whole! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets and twin vents, showing the English influence. There's no country of origin, but I've been informed by mack 1121 that this is an Italian jacket--hence the rather bizarre brand name! It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*10) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $18, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*11) GORGEOUS Tom James Bespoke Camelhair Blazer in Forest Green. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from thick, luxurious camelhair in a lovely shade of dark Forest Green. It is a contemporary two button front with darting. It has four button cuffs, all of which are fully functional. The buttons are gold-toned and crested. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and a truly beautiful jacket! My pictures really don't do this justice. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



      

*12) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$32, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*13) CLASSIC IVY 3/2 sack with three patch pockets!*

This is a lovely vintage blazer! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this sturdy hopsack blazer has a lovely lapel roll. It also features three patch pockets--very rare and desirable in a 3/2 sack! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It also features a lovely set of sunburst buttons, as shown. This was made for Marshall Fields, back when (a) it existed, and (b) it sold good quality traditional American clothing--like this blazer!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31



         

*14) CLASSIC Flannel Blazer in Forest Green with Patch Pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely heavyweught flannel that's now very rarely made, this is a lovely vintage blazer in forest green. It features two patch pockets with flaps, and crested buttons--it has darting, and is a contemporary two button front model with three button cuffs. It appears to be fully canvassed, and it's half-lined in a lovely vintage lining, showing horses and hunting horns! (This lining is repeated under the pocket flaps.) This has a single centre vent. This was, of course, Union-Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32



      

*15) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*17) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*18) Hildreth and Herricks Larger Tweed!*

This is lovely tweed for the larger Trad! Made for Hildreth & Herricks, this is cut from lighter mid-weight tweed in a classic greenish-brown herringbone, with a subtle overcheck of chestnut (vertically) and mustard (running horizontally). This is a contemporary three button model with darting; it is also unvented, in Flusser approved style. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 50Ex.Long, this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 35



       

*19) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*20) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*21) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $20!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*22) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*23) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*24) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*25) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*26) Lovely Country Tweed--with throat latch, patch pockets, and elbow patches!
*
This is lovely! Cut from a lovely slate blue chevron weave tweed, this gem of a jacket features everything that you'd want in an everyday country tweed--suede elbow patches, a fully functional and adjustable throat latch, three patch pockets, and leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons. It also has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It has a two button front and three button cuffs. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA.

It does have some minor rumpling from storage, a small stain on the top of the right-hand elbow patch, and some minor lining sag at the hem, but these are all minor and readily overlooked in a weekend tweed. Because they are there, though, this is in very Good condition, and hence is

just $15, or offer.

*Measurements:*

*Tagged 43R, but closer to 43S.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 28 1/2



 

        

*27) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*28) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*29) FREE! Recent Brooks 346 "Stretch" Jacket. *

This is a very nice lighter jacket, but it does have a small brown mark by the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--so this is now free! (Just send me $13 for shipping in CONUS) It's a contemporary two button model, with darts and a centre vent. Apart from the mark it's in excellent condition.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*TAKE (28) AND (29) TOGETHER FOR JUST $38!*

*30) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*31) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*32) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*Please send me $13 for each of the following three jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*33) FREE Brooks Brothers Charcoal Jacket*

This is lovely! Half-canvassed, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is darted, has a three button front, and the ever-desirable twin vents. This features two button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. No fabric content, but clearly wool.

Measurement[/B]s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33



   

*34) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*COMING LATER TODAY!*

*SCARVES!

**From Begg, Johnston's of Elgin, The Scotch House, Pendleton, Burberry, and more!

Cashmere, lambswool, mohair, cashmere-lambswool blends, and more--some NWT!
*​


----------



## jfkemd

Cross post for anyone interested in an Engineered Garments Shooting Coat.
It is obviously not trad, but definitely worth a look.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...?191978-Engineered-Garments-Shooting-Jacket-L


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes Priority Mail shipping to a US address.

LOT OF SEVEN used Brooks Brothers Non Iron Point Collar Dress Shirts. Single Button Cuffs, Double Pleats in back. One blue, Six white. A few of the shirts have mild stains, especially around the pocket area. The blue shirt is in the worst condition. Some have no issues which I can find. These are shirts which were returned to Brooks Brothers. * $55 for the group*

These are custom made shirts which measure about 17.5-32, with a P2P of 27, putting them in Traditional Fit territory.



My policy on people buying things from me here (or anywhere else) and reselling: If you buy from me and resell then you have earned my respect and at least a small degree of my admiration. You are the type of person who takes initiative, is not afraid of risk, and are willing to work. While a small thing like this does not put you into the category of a Great American in my eyes, it is one of those things which repeated across various aspects of your life would make you a Great American*. Bravo.

*This also applies to Canadians and others, but in those cases the title would be Honorary Great American.


----------



## plupy

SOLD. 
BTW I'd love to find one of these shirts for myself - 1990s or older in any of the tartans - size 15 or 15.5. Thanks for looking!

Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers tartan shirt in smooth Pima-like cotton -- 6 button placket ca 1980s. Size 16 1/2 R - immaculate condition. $19.50 shipped. SOLD


----------



## 32rollandrock

An unstructured Ralph Lauren jacket in forest green with three patch pockets. Tagged small, 3/2 roll and darted. Immaculate condition. The color on this is unusual, neither olive nor bottle green but more forest--the last picture of the back captures how the color can change depending on the light. Perfect for everyday wear and holiday parties. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 20.5 inches; shoulder width, 18 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 inches. CLAIMED





A Pendleton Wool woman's jacket. This is gorgeous, classic and perfect, with a 3/2 roll. Zero flaws. Made in USA. Size tag not legible, but for someone of smaller stature. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 17.5 inches; shoulder width, 15.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 24.75 inches; sleeve length, 22.75 inches. $25 CONUS





Brooks Brothers trousers. Pleated, made in Canada, cuffed, excellent condition. Wool fabric from Italy is super soft. Hand measurements show 42 waist, 29 inseam. $20 CONUS





LL Bean shetland sweater, perfect condition, tagged large-tall. Presents as a tannish-moss color. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24 inches; length, 28.5 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 34 inches. $15 CONUS





It's that time of year. This sweater is tagged large and is in perfect condition. No fabric content, but I highly suspect pure wool. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22.5 inches; length, 26.75 inches; sleeve length, 36.5 inches from center of collar to cuff. $20 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*WINTER IS COMING!*

*Winter is coming, and I have what you need to keep warm! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*2) MA1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $15, or offer.

Tagged size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*3) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*4) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*SCARVES SCARVES SCARVES!!*

*GIANT SCARF POST!!

I have a slew of beautiful scarves to pass on today, from Scotland, England, Ireland, and Italy, from makers such as Begg, Lora Piana, Burberry, Johnston's of Elgin, and The Scotch House!​*



As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA on everything*: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on three or more scarves!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*GROUP A*

1) Made in Italy Fiore di Firenze scarf. Pure new wool. Absolutely beautiful! Width: 11 1/2, length: 64, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking $18.

     

2) Made in Scotland. 100% cashmere. Pure black. Some minor rumpling which will be fixed by its first dry cleaning, hence Very Good condition. Width: 12, lengh: 64, fringe 3. Asking just $15.

   

3) Amicale. 100% cashmere. A striking scarf! Width: 11 3/4, length: 61, fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $18.

    

4) Loro Piana. Pure cashmere, this is incredibly soft and luxurious. Made in Italy. A beautiful shade of dark plum. Excellent condition! Width: 13, length: 51, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking $32.

    

5) Made in Scotland. 100% cashmere. A lovely purple and black plaid! Slightly rumpled, which will vanish with its first dry cleaning, hence just Very Good condition. Width: 12, lengh: 64, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $15.

    

6) GORGEOUS! 100% cashmere, made in England. This is a beautiful classic herringbone scarf. Excellent condition--a true classic! Width: 11 3/4, Length: 64, fringe: 3. Asking just $22.

   

7) Acrylic plaid. Width: 12, length: 70, fringe: 3 1/2. Asking just $8.

  

8) BEAUTIFUL Made in Scotland 100% cashmere scarf. Pink, black, and white plaid. Excellent condition. Width: 12, length: 64, fringe 2 1/2. Asking just $20.

    

9) Mackenzie scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool; this is also likely from Scotland. Excellent condition. Width: 12 1/4, length: 56, fringe: 2. Asking just $17.

   

10) BEAUTIFUL Pendleton Black Watch scarf. Made in the USA. Absolutely lovely! Width: 12 1/4, length: 47, fringe: 2. Asking just $18.

  

*GROUP B*

11) GORGEOUS Glen Cairn tartan. 100% merino wool. Vintage, and in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Width: 12 1/2, length: 48, fringe: 1. Asking just $16.

  

12) Made in Scotland. Shepherd's check; in lambswool. This has a very very small hole, as shown; this is hard to see owing to the patterning, but is there. Very Good condition. Width: 9, length: 51, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $12.

    

13) BEAUTIFUL houndstooth scarf with windowpaning in blue and saffron. Width: 11, length: 44, fringe: 1. Asking just $15.

  

14) Made in Scotland red tartan scarf. Pure wool. Highland Home Industries. Width: 7 3/4, length: 54, fringe: 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

15) BEAUTIFUL formal scarf. This is lovely; it has a classic paisley pattern on the silk facing, which is backed in a classic dark red wool. This was Made in England for Saks, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Width: 11, length: 53, fringe: 1/4. Asking just $25.

     

16) John Hanley of Ireland. 100% lambswool. A BEAUTIFUL scarf, from one of the premier makers of woolen items in Ireland. Excellent condition! Width: 10, length: 72, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

    

17) STUNNING AND RARE! Pure new wool scarf in a striking Imperial purple from the Isle of Mull weavers in the Scottish Hebrides. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition. Width: 11, length: 56, fringe: 2. Asking just $24.

   

18) Made in Italy. Pure new wool scarf, in a lovely glen plaid. Width: 11 1/2, length: 64, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $15.

   

19) 100% cashmere, made in Scotland. A lovely masculine patterning and colourway! Excellent condition. Width: 12, length: 64, fringe 3. Asking just $18.

  

20) Charming Charlie. 100% cashmere, in a lovely dark purple. Width: 12, length: 60, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $17.

  

*GROUP C*

21) NWT 100% cashmere Charter Club Luxury scarf. Beautiful! Width: 10 1/2, length: 61, fringe: 3. Asking $22.

     

22) Club Room 100% cashmere. A lovely striped scarf, with a subtle herringbone base throughout. Excellent condition! Width: 12 /12, length: 62, fringe: 3 1/2. Asking just $18.

  

23) Made in Scotland. 100% cashmere. A lovely scarf in black and grey checks! Width: 12, length: 64, fringe 3. Asking just $18.

  

24) Club Room 100% cashmere. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Width: 12, length: 59, fringe: 4.

   

25) Guy Laroche pure cashmere. In beautiful dove grey, this is an exceptionally luxurious scarf, in excellent condition. Width: 12, length: 53, fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $24.

   

26) Compton & Ashley tartan. 100% lambswool; made in Great Britain. A beautiful tartan scarf! Width: 11 1/2, length: 56, fringe: 2. Asking just $17.

    

28) 100% cashmere, Made in Scotland. Black and red houndstooth on a cream background. Absolutely beautiful! Width: 12, length: 64, fringe: 3. Asking just $20.

   

29) Highland Tweeds scarf, in pure wool. Made in the UK. A beautiful tweedy plaid in purples and heathers! Width: 11 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

   

30) STUNNING Burberry blue and grey plaid in 50% cashmere and 50% wool. In absolutely excellent condition, this is a truly beautiful and classic scarf. Made in England. Width: 12 1/2, length: 52, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $30.

    

*GROUP D*

31) Red plaid scarf. No fabric content or country of origin, but clearly wool, and almost certainly from Scotland. Width: 12, length: 49, fringe 1. Asking just $14.

  

32) BEGG of Scotland. The Rolls Royce of scarves, this is absolutely stunning! 75% wool, 25% angora. It does have a tiny moth nibble, as shown, and so is in very Good condition only; hence the exceptionally low price. Made in Scotland--of course! Width: 11, length: 54, fringe 2 1/4. Asking just $25.

    

33) Mohair--obviously, although there is no maker, or fabric content. Possibly a blend with either wool or angora. Excellent condition. Width: 10, length: 44, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $15.

  

34) The Scottish Experience scarf. From the Royal Mile in Edinburgh. Rumpled, and in need of a dry clean, hence just very Good condition. Width: 10, length: 45, fringe: 2. Asking just $12.

   

35) Burberry, 100% lambswool, in a classic tan. This features the Burberry knight. Made in England. his has three small moth nibbles, as shown, hence just Good/very Good condition. Width: 12, length: 52, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.

     

36) GORGEOUS AND RARE! This is a beautiful Johnston's of Elgin scarf in Blackwatch. Johnston's is one of the premier woolen makers in Scotland, and they made this expressly for The Scotch House, a VERY upmarket store that catered to the Scotophilic upper-class English. This has now closed, and so this is a very rare and desirable scarf indeed! In excellent condition. Width: 12 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 2 1/4. Asking just $25, or offer.

    

37) BEAUTIFUL 100% cashmere scarf! Made in England. In excellent condition! Width: 11 3/4, length: 62, fringe: 3. Asking just $22

   

38) MADE IN ITALY 100% lambswool scarf for Nordstrom. A beautiful dark plum! Width: 12, length: 58, fringe: 3. Asking just $15.

  

39) Made in Germany tan plaid. All wool. A lovely classic scarf! Width: 11 1/2, length: 51, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.

   

40) Christian Dior. A wonderfully masculine scarf! 50% cashmere, 50% lambswool. Width: 12 3/4, length: 50, fringe: 2 1/4. made in Japan. Asking just $16.

    

*GROUP E*

41) Foxford. A lovely blue and white plaid with light pink overlay. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Width: 11, length: 74, fringe: 4. Asking just $16.

   

42) A lovely striped cashmere scarf! Width: 10 1/4, lengh: 53, fringe: 2 2/4. Asking just $16.

   

43) Lochmere. A beautiful scarf! 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. Absolutely excellent condition! Width: 12, length: 60, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

    

44) Made in Scotland, 100% cashmere. A gorgeous scarf in shades of autumnal browns! Beautiful. Width: 12, length: 64, fringe 3. Excellent condition! Asking just $18.

    

45) GORGEOUS and RARE! Silk scarf, hand-blocked in England, with wool backing, woven in Scotland. The scarf was made in the USA. Excellent condition. Width: 9, length: 53, fringe 1/2. Very rare! Asking just $25.

     

46) BEAUTIFUL elegant cashmere scarf in shades of blue, dove grey, and white, by Amicale. Width: 11, length: 66 1/2, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

    

47) J. Crew cashmere scarf. Beautiful and classic! Width: 12, length: 62, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

    

48) BEAUTIFUL LL Bean scarf, MADE IN IRELAND! 100% lambswool. Absolutely gorgeous! Width: 11 3/4, length: 55, fringe: 3. Asking just $16.

   

49) Cashmere and Viscose scarf. Lovely! Width: 12, length: 64, fringe: 3. Asking just $12.

  

50) Pendleton. Made in the USA. This has a very small hole, as shown, hence is just in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2, length: 56, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $12, or offer.

    

51) State Street. Absolutely beautiful! 100% lambswool. Made in WEST Germany--a country that no longer exists! Excellent condition. Width: 10 1/4, length: 53, fringe: 2. Asking just $15.

  

52) Wool scarf. Nice and basic! Width: 11 3/4, length: 64, fringe: 2. Asking just $12.


----------



## 32rollandrock

NWOT LL Bean made in USA chamois shirt. I am confident that this shirt has never been worn--an inspector sticker is still present, pictured with the frame most accurately capturing the emerald green color. Perfect condition. Neck is 15.5 inches, armpit to armpit is 22.5 inches, length from bottom of collar in back is 32 inches, shoulder width is 19 inches, sleeves are 34.75 inches. $20 CONUS





This sack 3-button (but not 3/2 roll) jacket is in immaculate condition. Single vent with nice natural shoulders. Very old. No tagged size but equates to 42R. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches; shoulder width, 17.5 inches; sleeve length, 25.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS





NWT Woolrich made in USA Fair Isle sweater. Tagged large. 85 percent wool, 15 percent nylon. Immaculate. No web address on tags, indicating it's a few years old at least. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; length in back from top of collar, 28.25 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 33 inches. $20 CONUS






A Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button down shirt, flap pocket, with a few twists. It's in immaculate condition, with no rips, tears, stains, frays, odors or other imperfections. Fun BB stripe lining, just like the ties, goes around interior neck and full length of placket. Gussets at bottom of shirt, pictured, button on back of collar, also pictured. Never seen one like this before. Measurements are, collar, 16.75 inches; armpit to armpit, 23.5 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 19.5 inches, length from bottom of collar to hem in back, 30 inches, sleeves from center of collar to cuff, 35.25 inches. CLAIMED






A Bee fedora. It's brown with a brown brim. Perfect condition. Size 7 1/4. $35 CONUS





Driving cap by Christy's of London for Parsow's of Omaha. I am not sure whether they are still in business. Perfect condition, as if never worn. Size 7, untagged, but certainly all wool. $20 CONUS.


----------



## 32rollandrock

When time allows, I sometimes hang out in the women's section--you never know. I couldn't resist the below piece. Not sure fox comes in this color, so I suspect we're looking at raccoon. I'll have to track down a furrier to be sure. Save for a seam in the lining that's come undone at one arm, fully pictured and the epitome of an easy fix, it is in absolute perfect condition, like it just came off the rack. It's made in USA and size 8. Simply stunning--a classy and affordable way to keep the lady in your life warm. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21 inches; length from bottom of collar (not the fur portion, rather, the collar under the fur), 47.5 inches; sleeve length, 30.5 inches. $75 CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some hats.

First, a vintage Stetson. There is wear on the inner band, pictured, as would be expected in a hat this age, but the surface is gorgeous. Very rich. I don't pretend to be an expert on hats, but this one is obviously of super-high quality, and not festooned with all the XXXX labels that modern versions use in lieu of providing the real thing--a serious fur felt. I wouldn't consider the wear on the inner band to be significant, and I suspect that it could be fixed for a nominal fee. There is no size tag, but the hat measures 21.75 inches in diameter, which equates to a size 7--or small. $25 CONUS





A Norm Thompson oatmeal tweed bucket hat, mint condition, made in Ireland. Size 7, like the above hat. Take this one for just $15, or this hat and the above Stetson for just $30 CONUS.





A genuine wool made-in-USA Minnesota brand hat, driver style with Thinsulate and ear flaps (microfleece on the inside) for when it gets truly frigid. It presents as charcoal from a distance, but it's richer than that, and hints of blues and burgundy and yellow and purple become apparent when one draws close. Size medium. $18 CONUS





A Harris Tweed driver's cap. Fabulous tartan lining. From what is surely a defunct New Haven clothier. This one is lacking a grommet on one side, otherwise in very good condition. It will fit those with heads of 7 1/4-7 3/8. $10 CONUS





A Donegal tweed style wool driver's cap. Made in USA. Size large. $12 CONUS





A great vintage tweed driving cap. Made in USA. No issues. Apologies for bad photos. Medium. $10 CONUS.





A Kangol navy driving cap, large, made in England. Excellent condition. $12 CONUS.


----------



## catside

32, I picked up 10 hats from auction. Otherwise I would grab yours. Having said that, your shipped prices are cheaper than my thrift prices, thus I will take your Woolrich sweater and hope that it fits. Looks it's cut large, none of this modern craziness.


----------



## plupy

PRESS TIES SOLD ~ YACHT CLUB TIE REMAINS
SUNDAY TIES. 3 vintage vtg 80s-90s reps from J Press - at least 3.5" wide, 1 motif yacht club tie made by Harvale/Palm Beach. No condition issues but might benefit from a pressing. $12 per tie incl shipping - knock off $1 per additional tie if you want more than one.


----------



## vwguy

Stupid slim fit! If it was a normal XL, I'd be all over it.

Brian



32rollandrock said:


> A Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button down shirt, flap pocket, with a few twists. It's in immaculate condition, with no rips, tears, stains, frays, odors or other imperfections. Fun BB stripe lining, just like the ties, goes around interior neck and full length of placket. Gussets at bottom of shirt, pictured, button on back of collar, also pictured. Never seen one like this before. Measurements are, collar, 16.75 inches; armpit to armpit, 23.5 inches; shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 19.5 inches, length from bottom of collar to hem in back, 30 inches, sleeves from center of collar to cuff, 35.25 inches. $25 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hats, caps, bonnets!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) BEAUTIFUL Irish Tweed Walking hat. Made in Ireland. This is absolutely lovely, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. It's a beautiful medly of navy blue, heather purple, and hunter green. Excellent condition! Size S; measures c. 21 3/4" inner circumference. Asking just $22.

​
   

2) Classic Scottish Tweed Cap. Made in Scotland. This is lovely, and I'd keep it if it fit me! It does have some discoloration to the lining as a result of age, and so is in Good/very Good condition. Size 7. Asking just $14.

​
   

3) Scottish Bonnet. You know you want this! Suitable for a man or a woman, this classic Scottish bonnet is professionally knitted in Scotland in the Buchanan clan colours. It's in excellent condition, and has just been dry-cleaned. It measures 20 3/4" at the headband circumference, so would fit up to a 7 1/8 hat size. *Asking just $18 or offer, shipped in the USA.*

​


----------



## manute

Sorry, new to forum and didn't see the PM requirement for a previous post.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *within the US; International inquiries are welcome.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

NB:* CHEST* is measured armpit to armpit laid flat; 
* LENGTH *is measured from the bottom of the collar to the hem; 
*SLEEVE* is measured like a shirt, from the middle of the neck, along the shoulder, and then down the outer sleeve to the cuff; this is measured with the cuff turned back if that is how the sweater is designed to be worn.

1) Brooks Brothers diamond pane sweater. Scottish lambswool; made in Hong Kong. This is in excellent condition, except that it has a small hole on the back, as shown. Tagged XL; Chest: 25, sleeve: c.36 1/2, length: 28 1/2. Asking just $15.

  

2) Made in Scotland LL Bean sweater vest. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Chest: 19 3/4, length: 23 1/2. Tagged M. Asking just $16.

  

3) Land's End sweater in pink cashmere. Excellent condition. Tagged XL-Tall. Chest: 25, sleeve: c.38, length: 30. Asking just $18.

  

4) Woolrich sweater vest. made in the UK-- when so much now isn't! Pure wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22 1/4; Length 27. Asking $14.



 
 

5) Flag sweater! Made in the USA--luckily, given what it displays! ALl cotton. Perfect for Thanksgiving--or the 4th of July! Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve 35; length: 28 1/2. Asking just $18



  

6) Wool sweater vest. By Club Room. Excellent condition. A lovely loden green. No country of origin or fabric content, but clearly wool. Chest: 23, length: 25 2/4. Asking just $14



 

7) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. A classic Fall green! In excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve: 37 1/2; length: 26. Asking just $16




 

8) Made in Italy. VERY SMALL Benetton sweater. A beautiful light grey with flecks of colour, this was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 19, length: 18, sleeve: 30 1/2. Asking just $10



   

9) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $9



 

10) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $10 Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

11) Brooks Brothers Golf Sweater. A lovely share of forest green! made in Australia. ALl cotton. Excellent condition. Chest: 22, Length: 26; Sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $16



 

12) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $16 > 14 shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.



      

13) Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. This is lovely--the Brooks' version of the LL Bean Norwegian, at least in patterning. This is in excellent condition. Tagged S. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 23; Sleeve 31 1/2. Asking just $18



  

14) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $23. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Suits--including a gorgeous tweed three-piece!*

*I have several classic Ivy/Trad suits to pass on today--including a beautiful ad heavy tweed three-piece, and a lovely miniature herringbone from J. Press, as well as several 3/2 sacks, including a classic 3/2 sack poplin suit!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING! Three-piece suit in heavyweight tweed. *

This is wonderful! Cut from a heavyweight tweed of a heft that's almost never seen now, this beautiful suit is a classic brown herringbone, making it very very versatile. The construction matches the tweed--classic and sturdy, featuring half-canvassing and half-lining, and a dual vent. It also features a fully functional ticket pocket, and four button cuffs. The throat also has a fully functional throat latch, which is both removable and adjustable for fit.

The trousers are flat-front, and feature lapped seams down the sides--a feature that is rarely seen. They have a flapped change pocket on the waist, and are uncuffed. The waistcoat/vest has a back adjuster, as well as fully functional pockets. It also features a horizontal lapped seam, which is a nice and unusual detail.

This was union made in the USA.

This really is a terrific suit, but it does have some minor flaws. First, there is some minor wear to the leading edge of the closure, as shown; there is also wear to the top buttonhole on the front. The left-hand sleeve if missing a button--but since this is a four button cuff jacket that's an easy fix, as you could just convert both to three button cuffs. The most significant flaw is the interior lining of the trousers, which is heavily and badly stained and really needs to be replaced. Largely because of this, this suit is in Good/very Good condition, and hence is simply *$75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 3/4)

Vest width: 19 1/8
Vest length: 26



             
   

*2) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $30 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*3) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*4) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suits is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



       

*5) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3.4


----------



## 32rollandrock

That three-piece tweed came from me, and I never would have let it go had it fit, despite that nasty lining. It is definitely, in my biased view, worth fixing. You don't see three-piece tweed like this very often.


----------



## EngProf

Tweedy's measurements on 32R&R's suit suggest that he's had it taken in, quite dramatically, at the waist . . .


----------



## 32rollandrock

EngProf said:


> Tweedy's measurements on 32R&R's suit suggest that he's had it taken in, quite dramatically, at the waist . . .


Which might explain the need to replace/remove the lining.


----------



## architekt

Drat....I like at least 4 of those scarves...


----------



## CMDC

A bunch of new offerings, including several items that would seem to be unworn...

Southwick navy worsted 3/2 sack suit. This appears unworn. Flawless condition
A true workhorse suit. Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 22.75
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25.5

Trousers flat front and cuffed: 36 waist; 31.5 inseam

$75 conus




























Brooks Brothers silk 3/2 sack sport coat
Tagged 45R

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25 +1.5

$46 conus



















Oxxford brown mini-houndstooth trousers
Made in USA
Reverse pleat and cuffed

38 waist; 31.5 inseam

$46 conus



















Oxxford brown trousers
Made in USA
Reverse pleat and cuffed

38 waist; 31.5 inseam

$46 conus



















Georgetown University Shop Kelly Green wide wale trousers--these appear unworn. Great item from long gone trad bastion of DC
Flat front and cuffed

38 waist; 32 inseam

$36 conus



















Lacoste light green chinos--the color in the 2nd picture is the true color. Minimal if any wear
Flat front; no cuff

38 waist; 32.5 inseam

$32 conus



















New and Lingwood grey gingham spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuff--appears to be unworn
Made in England

17.5 neck; 36 sleeve

$27 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve button down seersucker sport shirt
Size M

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers linen long sleeve button down sport shirt
Size XL

$23 conus


----------



## sskim3

*New JPress Items for Sale*

1. NWT JPress York St - Summer Unconstructed Sports Coat sized as 44 but seems slightly smaller | Made in China | NWT but missing front two buttons | Jakcet includes 3 spare buttons (1 front, 1 sleeve, 1 inner) - personally i would switch out the buttons entirely | retails $495 --> *asking $80 CONUS OBO 
*measurements: Shoulder 19.75" | Chest 45" | Waist 41" | Sleeve 27" | Length 31" 

__
https://flic.kr/p/15863911205


__
https://flic.kr/p/15863911575


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838104616


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838105656


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244264723


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244266513


__
https://flic.kr/p/15861931301


__
https://flic.kr/p/15861932011

2. NWT JPress Charcoal Trousers - Waist 40" with 2" to let out - Originally bought it as a spare charcoal trouser and assumed the 40 was suit size (not waist size) | Made in USA | Pleated | Unfinished bottom | *asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Measurements: Waist 40" | Outseam 48" | Inseam 36" | Rise 12" 

__
https://flic.kr/p/15676711890


__
https://flic.kr/p/15862069201

3. NWOT JPress York St Tweed Belt | Only label on the belt is York Street | No marking for size or country of origin | Barely fits my 36" waist | Could be perfect for someone who is size 32 or 34 | *asking $20 CONUS OBO


https://flic.kr/p/15678330047



https://flic.kr/p/15838289966

*4. NWOT JPress Khakis in 31R BUT with damage | made in USA | Damage to crotch area (see pictures) | Plain front | *asking $25 conus obO
*measurements: Waist 31" | outseam 39 with 2.5 to let out | inseam 28 | rise 11

__
https://flic.kr/p/15678336237


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244458443


__
https://flic.kr/p/15864126375


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838318986

5. NWT JPress White PP OCBD 16 - 36 | Made in USA | On the back, there are some pin holes near the waist area (see pictures) | *asking $40 conus OBO* 
measurements: neck 16" | sleeve 36" | collar 3.25" | shoulder 19" | chest 48" | waist 46"

__
https://flic.kr/p/15241849074


__
https://flic.kr/p/15241863524


__
https://flic.kr/p/15676632558


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838346036


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244505303

Please help me get rid of these items!!! I need more space in my apartment. No offer will be ignored. Thanks!


----------



## Spin Evans

Every one of the pictures I clicked on is coming up 404, sskim.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> Every one of the pictures I clicked on is coming up 404, sskim.


Yep, pics are not working. I am getting the ATL as well.


----------



## sskim3

Apologies. They were uploaded as private. Changed it. Let me know if works


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Drops on the cravates.



DoghouseReilly said:


> I purchased a lot of ties a couple years ago and the box contained these scarves as well. Lengths run at about 45 inches and widths range from about 2 to 3 inches. I know almost nothing about them (maybe someone out there could enlighten us as to the name of the style?) so I'm selling them cheap.
> 
> Cost is $5 each shipped.
> 
> *#1 - 6*
> 
> *#7 - 13*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Drop...



DoghouseReilly said:


> For your country gentleman on a budget, allow me to suggest this waxed cotton jacket by Hoggs of Fife. The style is something more in line with a beafort than a bedale. Color is olive green. Corduroy collar. In good condition. Comes with a detachable hood.
> 
> *Measurements*
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Length: 34"
> Sleeve (center of back to cuff): 37"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Drops...



DoghouseReilly said:


> J. Press birdseye sack suit in gray. From the Presstige line. Flat front trousers, cuffed. Fits like a 40L, but see the measurements.
> 
> *Jacket*
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve: 25" w/ 2.5 to let
> Length: 32"
> 
> *Pants*
> Inseam: 31"
> Waist: 17.5" w/ none to let
> 
> *Asking $60 shipped
> 
> *


----------



## AlanC

*Oxxford sportcoats 44T/46T & RL Polo tweed 41L (42/43)*

Two *Oxxford sportcoats* 44T/46T (or long). Although tagged as different sizes, please note the measurements. I'm confident they were from the same original owner.

Also note the sleeve length. There appears to be a surprising amount of fabric turned under, maybe even 2" or so, but I'm calling it 1.5"

I'm asking $100/ea, Paypal, shipping CONUS.

They are in excellent condition.

*Oxxford* Camel Hair Tweed
Tagged 44T (equivalent to 44L)

Shoulder: 20"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
Chester, Pit to Pit: (23.75)










https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/911/x0eUZQ.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/538/3gv03t.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/673/GYX2Jg.jpg

*Oxxford *sportcoat
Tagged: 46T
May have silk and/or linen in it, quarter lined.

Shoulder: 19.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
Chester, Pit to Pit: 24"



https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/537/RmoKY7.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/746/h4tpWO.jpg

And someone buy this one, it's really nice:

*Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged size: 41L (measures a little bigger, more 42/43)

*Now $50*! $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18 5/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
Length from boc: 32"

 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/716/wpba.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/835/puy9.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/834/p4en.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

*GONE.*

Two Delta Airlines coupons for a free beer, cocktail, headset, or wine split. *Must be redeemed not later than 31 December, 2014.*

Free to the first person who PM's me his mailing address.


----------



## Duvel

Do I have to book a flight, or can they just send me the drink?


----------



## gamma68

*SMALL TRAD ALERT*

*Hand-knitted Aran fisherman's sweater*

Simply gorgeous sweater in a soft cream-colored wool. Features intricate hand-woven cables, zig-zags, diamonds and honeycomb clan patterns. It appears that a maker tag has been removed, but that presents no worries. This quality of this sweater is every bit the equal of my Irish-made Donegal Knitwear Aran sweater. I actually prefer the patterns on the sweater on offer, but it's too small for me. I would be very surprised if this sweater were made outside of Ireland.

Measures 21" pit-to-pit, 25" length, 33" sleeve with the cuff unrolled. It's roughly equivalent to a size S.

There are no holes, snags or other condition issues. This sweater is ready to keep you warm and looking great.

This sweater's pattern and style is reminiscent of clan pattern Arans offered by the GlenAran Irish Market. Those run at about $200 on sale. But this one is available for* CLAIMED.*

---------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS CORDUROY PANTS*

Hudson fit, camel color, flat front, uncuffed, cotton/poly blend, tagged 33/30.

Measures 16.5" waist, 28.5" inseam.

No condition issues.

*Asking $25 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*J CREW CORDUROY PANTS*

Classic fit, tan color, flat front, coin pocket, uncuffed, 100% cotton, tagged 34/30.

Measures 16.75" waist, 28.5" inseam.

No condition issues.

*Asking $20 CONUS*

*Price for both pairs is $40 CONUS.*

Please PM with offers or questions. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on three or more scarves!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Made in Italy Fiore di Firenze scarf. Pure new wool. Absolutely beautiful! Width: 11 1/2, length: 64, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking $18.

     

3) Amicale. 100% cashmere. A striking scarf! Width: 11 3/4, length: 61, fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $18.

    

5) Made in Scotland. 100% cashmere. A lovely purple and black plaid! Slightly rumpled, which will vanish with its first dry cleaning, hence just Very Good condition. Width: 12, lengh: 64, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $15.

    

14) Made in Scotland red tartan scarf. Pure wool. Highland Home Industries. Width: 7 3/4, length: 54, fringe: 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

15) BEAUTIFUL formal scarf. This is lovely; it has a classic paisley pattern on the silk facing, which is backed in a classic dark red wool. This was Made in England for Saks, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Width: 11, length: 53, fringe: 1/4. Asking just $25.

     

16) John Hanley of Ireland. 100% lambswool. A BEAUTIFUL scarf, from one of the premier makers of woolen items in Ireland. Excellent condition! Width: 10, length: 72, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

    

17) STUNNING AND RARE! Pure new wool scarf in a striking Imperial purple from the Isle of Mull weavers in the Scottish Hebrides. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition. Width: 11, length: 56, fringe: 2. Asking just $24.

   

24) Club Room 100% cashmere. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Width: 12, length: 59, fringe: 4.

   

29) Highland Tweeds scarf, in pure wool. Made in the UK. A beautiful tweedy plaid in purples and heathers! Width: 11 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

   

31) Red plaid scarf. No fabric content or country of origin, but clearly wool, and almost certainly from Scotland. Width: 12, length: 49, fringe 1. Asking just $14.

  

33) Mohair--obviously, although there is no maker, or fabric content. Possibly a blend with either wool or angora. Excellent condition. Width: 10, length: 44, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $15.

  

34) The Scottish Experience scarf. From the Royal Mile in Edinburgh. Rumpled, and in need of a dry clean, hence just very Good condition. Width: 10, length: 45, fringe: 2. Asking just $12.

   

38) MADE IN ITALY 100% lambswool scarf for Nordstrom. A beautiful dark plum! Width: 12, length: 58, fringe: 3. Asking just $15.

  

39) Made in Germany tan plaid. All wool. A lovely classic scarf! Width: 11 1/2, length: 51, fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.

   

40) Christian Dior. A wonderfully masculine scarf! 50% cashmere, 50% lambswool. Width: 12 3/4, length: 50, fringe: 2 1/4. made in Japan. Asking just $16.

    

41) Foxford. A lovely blue and white plaid with light pink overlay. 100% lambswool, Made in England. Width: 11, length: 74, fringe: 4. Asking just $16.

   

42) A lovely striped cashmere scarf! Width: 10 1/4, lengh: 53, fringe: 2 2/4. Asking just $16.

   

43) Lochmere. A beautiful scarf! 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. Absolutely excellent condition! Width: 12, length: 60, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

    

45) GORGEOUS and RARE! Silk scarf, hand-blocked in England, with wool backing, woven in Scotland. The scarf was made in the USA. Excellent condition. Width: 9, length: 53, fringe 1/2. Very rare! Asking just $25.

     

46) BEAUTIFUL elegant cashmere scarf in shades of blue, dove grey, and white, by Amicale. Width: 11, length: 66 1/2, fringe: 3. Asking just $18.

    

48) BEAUTIFUL LL Bean scarf, MADE IN IRELAND! 100% lambswool. Absolutely gorgeous! Width: 11 3/4, length: 55, fringe: 3. Asking just $16.

   

49) Cashmere and Viscose scarf. Lovely! Width: 12, length: 64, fringe: 3. Asking just $12.

  

50) Pendleton. Made in the USA. This has a very small hole, as shown, hence is just in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2, length: 56, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $12, or offer.

    

52) Wool scarf. Nice and basic! Width: 11 3/4, length: 64, fringe: 2. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch! NOT the mall brand!*

Before it devolved to a mall brand, Abercrombie & Fitch used to be one of the premier outfitters for wealthy outdoorsman, including Ernest Hemingway--not a man you'd associate with the current incarnation of this previously venerable clothier! This coat dates from when they were a REAL clothier, carrying proudly the label that features their names in green script on a black background.

This raincoat lives up to their promise.

A classic Balmacaan, this features a zip-in quilted liner, a concealed placket, two deep front pockets, a single hook vent, and lapped seam down the centre back. The cuffs feature ornamental adjusters secured by buttons. Made by London Fog, this is almost certainly made in the USA.

It does have some scuff marks from use, especially near the pockets; this might well come out with dry cleaning, or else would certainly fade to patina. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and as such is just

*$35, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 35 1/2
SHoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 39 1/2



      

*2) Aquascutum Balmacaan Raincoat*

A classic Balmacaan raincoat from one of the Big Two makers (the other being Burberry), this beautiful coat is a lovely, simple, classic design. Two deep pockets, single centre vent, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend. It's in excellent condition apart from a name being written on the interior label.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 39 1/2



   

*
5) MADE IN THE USA Brooks Brothers Trenchcoat with zip-in liner in sage green*

This is lovely! A double-breasted trenchcoat, this has a simpler silhouette than the classic trench, since it omits the gun flap at the shoulder. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is cut from some soft of microfiber material. It features D-rings on the belt, a removable zip-in liner (all wool), and a removeable collar (all wool). It features adjustable buckles at the cuffs, a lovely dark green tartan lining for the main shell of the coat, and a single centre vent. The pockets are secured by single buttons for security. It also features a zippered interior security pocket. It does have a couple of small marks on it, as shown, but these will likely come out with dry cleaning. It is also missing a front button; but since it has all of its spare buttons attached this won't be a problem to replace. This is thus in Very Good condition.

It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 49





             

*
6) J. Peterman Duster Jacket*

This is terrific! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this jacket has a very cool feature--it's been designed so that the lower half of the jacket can be furled up and studded into a roll to form a shorter-length jacket when the full length is not needed! In addition to this, this jacket features a corduroy collar, adjustable studded storm cuffs, a zippered and studded front, a back yoke, two deep patch pockets in front, and two slash pockets in front, also. This is a very well-designed coat that's simply packed with features! This is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged XL, this measure*s:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (37 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22
Length (when furled): 38 1/2
Length (full): 58 1/2


----------



## WillBarrett

Posted this in the Blues/Brags thread. 

Found a sweet older BB trench - no outer buttons - this morning. Probably a 42R or 42L. Khaki color and poly/cotton waterproof exterior. Anyone interested? I'll pick it up this evening and could mail out this weekend if there's any interest.


----------



## conductor

Cross post from sales forum:

Size 12 A BB LHS Shell Cordovan. I am the original owner of these shoes. I just size up a tad and now I have two pair, so I'm selling these.
Original soles and heels. Some stitching has pulled loose where the sides meets the straps (NOT the vamp side - pictured). An easy fix for a cobbler.

Asking $135 shipped conus.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Gitman Brothers oxford cloth button down shirt. Upon very close inspection, there appears to be a milling flaw at the tip of one sleeve placket, pictured, but it isn't anything structural and the shirt otherwise has no flaws. 17.5x35 and freshly laundered with tag. There is no country of origin listed, but I am confident this shirt was made in USA. $14 CONUS







A Sir Pendleton tartan shirt. Flawless condition. Tagged medium long, measurements are: armpit to armpit, 21.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 30 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 32.25 inches. $18 CONUS






A vintage Hickey Freeman overcoat. This presents as brand new--absolute mint condition. It is a relatively light wool, great for layering. There is a very subtle blue overcheck against the grey that gives it a slightly blue-ish hue from a distance, very distinctive and tasteful. There is zero padding on the shoulders--absolutely natural. Raglan sleeves, slash pockets. No tagged size, but I'm guessing 40R or thereabouts. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; length from bottom of collar, 42 inches; sleeve length from center of collar, 33.75 inches. CLAIMED.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25

*SOLD*



















Robert Talbott tie
3.5" width

$12 conus


----------



## Spin Evans

That is an astonishingly beautiful coat, CMDC.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Spin Evans said:


> That is an astonishingly beautiful coat, CMDC.


I think he means herringbone instead of houndstooth, but your point is well taken.


----------



## TweedyDon

*It's that time! LANGROCK GRAIL!*

With the holiday season just beginning, I'm pleased to offer these beautiful tuxedos to carry you through the plentiful parties that you'll be enjoying! With shawl lapels, peak lapels, and notch lapels, single-breasted and double-breasted, these range from classic Ivy offerings from the 1960s to recent beautiful from Brooks Brothers and a lovely velvet dinner jacket from Jos. Bank, proving even they get things right sometimes!

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) IVY GRAIL! A BEAUTIFUL PEAK-LAPEL, DOUBLE BREASTED TUXEDO FROM LANGROCK OF PRINCETON!*



*A RARE example of an item from Langrock's original New Haven store!*​
I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beautiful tuxedo most certainly qualifies. First, it is from Langrock--THE Ivy store that was the epitome of Ivy Style during the Golden Age of Ivy clothing. Most closely associated with Princeton--where it was THE clothier--Langrock actually started in New Haven, serving Yale. Langrock has long gone from both Princeton and New Haven, but its reputation carries on intact--indeed, so storied is Langrock that even Langrock labels are in demand among collectors. And that makes this tuxedo very, very special indeed--for this was made not for the Princeton store, but for the original Langrock store in New Haven.

More information on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Bruce Boyer and Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

This tuxedo more than lives up to its august pedigree. It features peak lapels faced in grosgrain--the classic Ivy touch that is hardly ever seen on modern pieces. It is double breasted, with a formal 2 by 2 button configuration; it has a single button closure. The cloth that it is cut from is beautiful; heavier weight than modern pieces, it has a lovely solid heft to it, designed for parties in the large, chilly halls of Princeton houses and University. It presents as black at first sight, but on very close inspection it can be seen to consist of very thin vertical stripes of two very close shades of black--a detail that almost no-one will ever notice. It features a hand-finished buttonhole on the lapel, with a holding string just below it to secure the stem of your boutonniere. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, and the pockets are jetted. It features four sleeve buttons. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons to secure your suspenders. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

It was, of course, clearly made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues commensurate with its age. First, there is some minor rubbing to the peaks of the lapels. Second, there are three loose stitches on the underside of the lapels at the joint of the peak; this is a easy fix, or else could simply be ignored. There is some loose stitching in the lining of the trousers. There is also a small oval rub mark on the turn of the right lapel, as shown. Were I an ebay seller I would rate this as being in EXCELLENT VINTAGE CONDITION, but I prefer to be conservative in ratings, and so this is in Very Good condition overall, with no "vintage" caveats put on this!

This truly is a grail piece, and owing to its classic beauty and tradly solidity is ready to carry you through decades of holiday seasons. *As such, this really is a bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+2 1/2)






        ​
*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Shawl Collar Tuxedo!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! A fairly recent offering by Brooks Brothers, this beauty is Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a beautiful shawl collar. It also features two covered button cuffs and a single button fastening. It has a single centre vent. The trousers have no belt loops, but feature buttons for suspenders (braces); they are, of course, flat front. They have the classic side stripe of all good formal trousers. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking $75, or offer.

Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2

waist 20 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*5) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*6) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*8) CLASSIC Peak Lapel Tuxedo; trousers with side adjusters!*

This is lovely! A classic peak lapel tuxedo, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, flapped pockets, and three button cuffs. It has a single button closure. The trousers are flat-front, and feature a metal exterior side adjustor, which appears to give 2 - 3" addition to the current waist measurement. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $50, or offer.

*Measurements:

Tagged 44L.*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 32 (+2)



      

*9) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*10) Contemporary Bill Blass Tuxedo*

A lovely classic tuxedo, this recent offering by Bill Blass Eveningwear feature notch lapels and flapped pockets. It is darted, and has a single button closure and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. It is fully lined, and unvented. The trousers are pleated, and feature buttons for suspenders. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
> 2 patch pockets
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $45 conus


EXACTLY my size, CMDC, but I already own a Black and White herringbone 3/2 sack with two patch pockets. It is a grail item to me, as I'm sure yours will be to someone else!


----------



## conductor

Two offerings today:

Cambridge Shop tweed

3/2 roll, non-darted, hook vent. Half lined, canvased. Grey herringbone with greens and browns. USA made, 1960's union label. 
Really clean, no holes, stains, etc. Sleeves each need one button, as well as one loose existing sleeve button. 
Approx 38 S, but please see measurements.

CLAIMED

Measurements:
Pit to Pit - 20"
Sleeve - 24" + 2"
Length from BOC - 29"
Shoulder - 17.5"





Tweed pants - no maker label
Flat front, excellent condition!

CLAIMED

Waist - 19"
Inseam - 30.5" + 3.25"
Rise - 13"
Leg opening - 10.25"


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Gentle Reminder

Sellers on the exchange, including myself, are not professional retailers. We are, I think, pretty accommodating. That said, it would be nice if buyers who do not intend to pay promptly would make payment arrangements clear upfront. I don't mind holding an item for a set length of time if asked. But, all too often, buyers say "I want it," are provided with a PayPal address and then neither pay nor say when they will pay. Some buyers seem to think that it is OK to leave sellers hanging. It is not OK.

I say this because a short line has formed for a shirt I have on offer. The first prospective buyer said "I want it," I provided a PP address, then he said "I'll pay you tomorrow." Didn't say when, nor did he explain why, if he has access to a computer and has my PP address, he could not pay promptly. Nor did he ever ask "Would it be OK if I paid tomorrow?" When two other prospective buyers surfaced, I gave the first prospective buyer until noon today to pay me. He didn't respond after four hours passed, and so the shirt goes to the second person in line. I don't like doing this, but I'm not sure what else to do, especially with people whom I've never done business with before. I have no idea whether you'll pay or disappear. The latter happens far too often.

If you are so short on money that you can't afford less than $15 for a shirt, then you should not be buying clothes. If you are so short on common courtesy that you don't feel the need to promptly pay for items or make upfront payment arrangements with sellers, then you should be doing business elsewhere.


----------



## Topsider

I usually give people at least 12-24 hours to pay once I've provided them with my PayPal address. I assume most people have a life outside of the Internet.

If multiple people are interested, however, it's reasonable to sell it to the first person who pays.


----------



## Danny

I agree, I give people a day or so to pay, then if there are other interested parties, I'll write back to the first interested buyer letting them know that they are free to buy it if they pay now [within a day] otherwise it's going to the next person. Waiting for days to give some a chance to pay is unnecessary. People who really want an item pay right away.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Danny said:


> I agree, I give people a day or so to pay, then if there are other interested parties, I'll write back to the first interested buyer letting them know that they are free to buy it if they pay now [within a day] otherwise it's going to the next person. Waiting for days to give some a chance to pay is unnecessary. People who really want an item pay right away.


You have more patience than me.


----------



## Duvel

I have to admit, I don't get why people don't pay immediately. Are they committing to the purchase before checking their bank balance? Or before checking with their significant other? Did they suddenly lose their Internet connection? 

I think once or twice I've asked someone to hold something, but I've made the request at the outset. If I commit to buying something, I'm all set to pounce on it with cold, hard cash.


----------



## Dr. D

Thank you for the etiquette reminder, 32 - this has happened to me as well. I initially thought this phenomena was caused by people on phones trying to type a quick PM to claim something because it may be difficult to do a paypal transaction on a phone. However, I have come to believe that it is just inconsiderate people that want to be first in line and then think about it for a while.

If for some reason you can't pay immediately, then just say so up front. This thread is based on trust and courtesy so everyone should keep that in mind.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. D said:


> Thank you for the etiquette reminder, 32 - this has happened to me as well. I initially thought this phenomena was caused by people on phones trying to type a quick PM to claim something because it may be difficult to do a paypal transaction on a phone. However, I have come to believe that it is just inconsiderate people that want to be first in line and then think about it for a while.
> 
> If for some reason you can't pay immediately, then just say so up front.* This thread is based on trust and courtesy so everyone should keep that in mind.*


Well said. And I think that Duvel's thoughts are also on point.


----------



## Reuben

I'll admit to taking a little while to pay sometimes, and the case is usually one of me committing while on phone and wanting to wait until I have access to a computer to pay. Sometimes errands run late or dinner plans result in closing down the bar and I forget I haven't paid . . . Sorry to all!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> I'll admit to taking a little while to pay sometimes, and the case is usually one of me committing while on phone and wanting to wait until I have access to a computer to pay. Sometimes errands run late or dinner plans result in closing down the bar and I forget I haven't paid . . . Sorry to all!


You're cool, though, because you have a track record. When regulars commit, that's different than someone you've never heard from before. Still, never hurts to let the seller know that payment will be delayed until such-and-such time.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> I'll admit to taking a little while to pay sometimes, and the case is usually one of me committing while on phone and wanting to wait until I have access to a computer to pay. Sometimes errands run late or dinner plans result in closing down the bar and I forget I haven't paid . . . Sorry to all!


Like I said, some of us have a life outside of the Internet.


----------



## Monocle

Thanks 32 for putting a light on this. I have observed the Trad forum and the Exchange to be filled with predominantly respectful and honorable Gentlemen, or at least mostly guys who comport themselves as such at all times within the forum. The Exchange just wouldn't be sustainable if this were not the case. It is an aberration in the internet-realm, without an extensive list of do's and don'ts and "seller protections". It is "informal" in every sense of the word. But I have thought I might not send my Paypal info until I exchange at least a couple of PM's to determine the real level of interest. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> You have more patience than me.


Hear, hear!!! :biggrin:

I don't mind late payments, if you don't mind my late shipping BTW


----------



## adoucett

Up for grabs:

Brooks Brothers graph check original polo shirt
Traditional Fit
Size 17-33
Condition: NWOT, this is as good as they come--Flawless!

P2P: 27"
Sleeve: 23"
Length: 35.5"
Neck: 17"

Asking $22 shipped 

Call us about our layaway options!


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> I'll admit to taking a little while to pay sometimes, and the case is usually one of me committing while on phone and wanting to wait until I have access to a computer to pay. Sometimes errands run late or dinner plans result in closing down the bar and I forget I haven't paid . . . Sorry to all!


This has happened to me before. For the most part I am viewing AAAC from my cell phone or ipad so when sending a payment I like to make sure I have all of the information correct and that I am not sending a payment to joe schmo and that I am using the correct card, or bank account. It is just easier to do so from my desktop. I have actually been on the other end of the spectrum waiting for someone to send me their paypal info so that I could make the payment.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drops



32rollandrock said:


> A Pendleton Wool woman's jacket. This is gorgeous, classic and perfect, with a 3/2 roll. Zero flaws. Made in USA. Size tag not legible, but for someone of smaller stature. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 17.5 inches; shoulder width, 15.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 24.75 inches; sleeve length, 22.75 inches. $20 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers trousers. Pleated, made in Canada, cuffed, excellent condition. Wool fabric from Italy is super soft. Hand measurements show 42 waist, 29 inseam. $18 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean shetland sweater, perfect condition, tagged large-tall. Presents as a tannish-moss color. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24 inches; length, 28.5 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 34 inches. $12 CONUS


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*LL Bean Town and Field Wool Flannel Pants - 34x35
*-Barely worn, about 2" underneath so plenty of material for a cuff unless you have really long legs (like myself.)
Asking $35 > *$26.50*
*

LL Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest - Size Large
*Navy blue, good shape - no stretching or pilling.
Asking $24 > *$18*
*

Brooks Brothers 346 Pennies - 10D
*Really nice shape. Made in the Dominican Rep.
Asking $50 > *$35*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Also, I have a navy blue Lands End Christmas Tree emblematic tie that I would like to trade for a Santa Claus emblematic. If it's a bow I'll even throw in some cash. Looking for something with a navy blue base. If anyone has interest, PM me.


----------



## CMDC

Incotex charcoal mini mini houndstooth wool trousers
Reverse pleat, cuffed
Made in Italy

38 waist; 32 inseam

$42 conus




























Zegna forest green flannel trousers
Reverse pleat, cuffed
Made in Portugal
Tagged 40 but measure 38 waist; 32 inseam

$42 conus



















Canali long sleeve sport shirt--white w/black check
Made in Italy
16 x 35

$32 conus



















Salvatore Ferragamo long sleeve sport shirt
Made in Italy
16 x 35

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt
17.5 x 34.5

$23 conus



















Gitman Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
Made in USA
14.5 x 32

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers red w/navy braces
Made in England
$20 conus


----------



## tennesseean_87

Bump and Drops:

Sz 9 Brand New Bostonian Saddle shoes *$50 Made in USA*





Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature Scotch/pebble-grain PTD Made in USA $50





Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature PTD Made in USA $50





38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$30* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$10*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $10*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*

More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $12 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $8


----------



## Topsider

*Charleston Khakis*

New with tags!

Charleston Khakis are made in the U.S.A. by All-American Khakis, a former supplier to Bills Khakis.

Size 36, unhemmed, 100% cotton. Retail for $98.50.

*$50 shipped, in CONUS. **SOLD*




























*Festive Corduroy Trousers from Ralph Lauren*

New with tags!

Just in time for the Holidays. 100% cotton. 34" waist, 32" inseam (hemmed). Flat-front, Preston fit. Dark Green.

*$30 shipped, in CONUS. **SOLD*





































*

Fair Isle Sweater*

Beautiful! 100% wool. Tagged "Wm. H. Leishman." No issues.

Size Large. Overall length=26-1/2 in. Pit-pit=21-1/2 in. Sleeve=34 in.

Made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

*$30 shipped, in CONUS. **SOLD*










*

Bills Khakis Lexington Twills*

New with tags!

Size 36, M2 plain-front. Unhemmed. 11.2 oz. heavy cotton twill. Olive drab. These are the Lexington Brushed Twills that retail for $185 at O'Connell's.

*$60 shipped, in CONUS. SOLD

*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any interest in these two Vintage Huntington unistripe OCBD? One pink, one burgundy. 16-35 and seem to fit true to size. In nice shape, must iron cotton, made in USA. Nice collar roll. 
Both for $35. I'll go back and grab them in a couple hours if there is interest.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

These are in the washing machine right now, but I'll post accurate measurements ASAP. These are russet Bill's "Dixie wale" corduroys," official waist 37", but they measure 38", too much for me right now. I could have them taken in, but that seems nutty for casual wear. The inseam right now measures > 32"; I think you might like these if you were slightly shorter than I, and could have cuffs retroffitted. The color is a little more faded than the photo indicates. I can send more images, but I'm guessing that some reader knows his fit w/r/t Bill's sizing.

Make an offer via PM.


----------



## 123abc

*VINTAGE TOP COAT HERRINGBONE TWEED Dress coat Wool Mens 40R NEAR PERFECT. It's in great shape!

$119 Includes shipping to CONUS.

I bought this great coat from NobleProfessor here on AAAC and it's just too small for me in the shoulders. I'm a size 42 in a sports coat and this is tight in the shoulders without a sports coat underneath, to give you and idea. I hate to sell it but it's just too tight on me. I copied NobleProfessors description below - he knows these type garments much better than I do! Just to add, it's a heavy, fairly course tweed that should be quite warm.

*This is a VERY HANDSOME COAT! 
This dress topcoat or overcoat was made by John Whitehead. The fabric was made in the British Isles and the coat was assembled in the Marianas (US Territory). It is in PERFECT SHAPE. No exaggeration. It is probably new, but since I bought it used, I am listing it as pre-owned. I cannot find any evidence of wear. It is spectacular shape. It is also a perfect example of high quality vintage construction. The gray herringbone tweed is dense and well made. It is a solid coat. The coat shows true expert craftsmanship with lapped seams and double stitching. This coat was made to last a lifetime! AND it has the classic desirable good looks you find with vintage Herringbone coats!
CONDITION: LIKE NEW!
This is a great FULL LENGTH COAT. 
It has slant pockets, single breasted design, and is a fantastic herringbone pattern.

APPROXIMATE MEASUREMENTS:
CHEST (measured armpit to armpit across the chest with jacket buttoned and laid flat): 23" 
SLEEVE: from shoulder seam to end of cuff: 25.5" with 2.5" extra to lengthen sleeve.
SHOULDER (measured across the back from shoulder seam to shoulder seam): 18" 
LENGTH (measured on back from bottom of COLLAR TO HEM): 46"
*

*


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Jack Victor tweed sport coat. Made in Canada, fabric woven in Italy--this is a relatively lightweight tweed. Two button, dual vents. Zero flaws. Tagged 44R, measurements are: armpit to armpit, 24 inches; shoulder width, 19.75 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.25 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $35 CONUS


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duck boots by Cabela. Size 12. Some wear, but nothing serious. $25 CONUS





A Barbour zipout quilted liner. This is for a size 44 jacket and can also be used as a vest. Made in England, not "imported." I used it on my Beaufort perhaps a half-dozen times. It was purchased brand new from another member. Perfect condition. True color is olive best exemplified in photo with zipper pull. I don't recall what I paid. $60 CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds and blazers--from 32rollandrock and Reuben! *

*I have over a dozen beautiful tweeds and blazers to pass on today from the overstuffed closets of 32rollandrock and Reuben, including lots of classic Harris tweed and a wonderful Italian jacket from Zegna!*




As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Lovely smaller vintage golden-wheat herringbone 3/2 sack*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat herringbone cloth, this is a classic vintage 3/2 sack. It features lovely narrow lapels, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. This is an original 3/2 sack from the Golden Age, and while it has no issues it is clearly a vintage piece, and so could use a dry clean to freshen it up. As such, it's conservatively listed as being in Good/Very Good condition, and so is very well priced at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 7/8



    

*2) MADE IN ITALY Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, this is a classic black and white glen plaid. It is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined; the lining is bemberg. It has a single centre vent and features metal-shanked leather-clad football buttons. It is is absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2



      

*
3) Classic Harris Tweed in dark basketweave*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed in a dark basketweave, that's a beautiful mixture of slates, peats, Royal blue, and a hint of lavender. Made in the USA, this jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed. A current two button front model, it has a single centre vent, and also features the classic metal-shanked, football-style buttons. It's in excellent condition, and very well priced at

*just $40.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





   

*4) MADE IN THE USA Orvis silk-wool tweedy jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk or a silk-wool blend. This would be a perfect tweedy jacket for a chap in a warmer climate, as it's lighter-weight than most tweeds. The colourway and patterning of the fabric are wonderful--not quite a basketweave, more of a miniature geometric tapestry weave, this is golden wheat, cream, and tan. It's a contemporary two button model with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*5) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in flecked brown herringbone.*

This is beautiful! A lovely, classic Harris tweed in the wardrobe staple of brown herringbone that's flecked with the occasional dabs of burnt orange, this lovely jacket has two large front patch pockets, as well as the classic metal-shanked football buttons. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It is a contemporary two button model wit three button cuffs and subtle darts. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at

*just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



       

*6) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*

A trad icon! This is a lovely example of a classic Brooks Brothers navy blazer cut as a 3/2 sack, with the ever-desirable patch pockets. This features all of its original buttons, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and, of course was Union made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed, but this is a Brooks Blend model, and so is not pure wool. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2



     

*7) STUNNING!!! Smaller Vintage 3/2 sack in lichen green with umber and Royal blue windowpane overchecking!*

*THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*

First, the cloth. This is cut from a lovely heavier-weight, and slightly hairy, tweed, with a base of lovely lichen green and overchecking in burnt umber and Royal Blue. The jacket is vintage, and cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a very high roll--it's almost a three button front, but really a 2.5/3--with beautifully narrow lapels. It has two button cuffs--as you'd expect--and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has lapped seams down the centre back, and a hook vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries a classic Union tag inside the interior pocket. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was made for Raquet Club, the label for which is neatly positioned in the center lining--a convention that was dying out by the 1960s.

This is in excellent condition, and is in a rare smaller size.

*As such, it's a steal at just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28





      

*8) GORGEOUS Made in Italy Zegna blazer. Hand tailoring throughout!*

This is absolutely beautiful!

Cut from a wonderful dark navy blue Australian wool cloth that's patterning with reverse-striped herringbone, this beautiful jacket is simply filled with handwork, from the pick-stitching on the lapels and the placket, the pick stitching at the cuffs, and even handwork on the subtle darting, and throughout the lining. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a dual vent, and four button cuffs. Beautifully lightweight, this is perfect for all seasons, provided that you stay inside during the winter! It was Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This really is a beautiful--and beautifully luxurious!--jacket!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged EU 56L (US46L), this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33 1/4



        

*9) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is another lovely classic Harris tweed in herringbone--this time, in a classic slate blue and cream colourway. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a current two button front model. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was, of course, made in the USA. It has a little bit of schmaltz on the right hand sleeve, but this will almost cetainly come out with its first dry-cleaning. Because of this, however, this lovely jacket is priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*10) RARE and Beautiful Harris Tweed in barleycorn*

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn weave Harris tweed in oatmeal, this lovely sturdy jacket has the desirable patch pockets on front, as well as metal-shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darts. It was made in the USA. It does have a flaw--a small snag hole on the sleeve, that could be easily repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and is a steal at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*11) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 glen plaid sack in camelhair!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautifully soft camelhair, this classic 3/2 sack is a classic black and cream glen plaid with a subtle overchecking of umber and dark berry red. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, was made in the USA, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent and is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from a small snag in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*12) VINTAGE Harris Tweed in classic brown herringbone. *

Cut from the wardrobe staple of classic brown herringbone Harris tweed, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features a single centre vent, and three button cuffs, with a two button front. It was Made in the USA. The buttons are lovely flat vintage pieces, and this jacket carries a classic old-school Harris Tweed label. It could use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up, and it has two white smudges in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Good/Very Good condition. As such, it is a steal at just

*$28, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
SHoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*13) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is another lovely classic Harris tweed in herringbone--this time, in a classic slate blue and cream colourway. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a current two button front model. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was, of course, made in the USA. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and hence is just

*$39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Maine Hunting SHoes--with rare canvas shaft!*

Far superior to the ubiquitous Bean Boots, the Maine Hunting Shoe is what led Bean to fame, and they justly have an iconic status in American clothing. This pair features a rare canvas shaft, and dates from the time when Bean was still using its classic script labeling. They have some minor wear to the soles at the heel, as shown, but otherwise are in excellent condition. They were made in Maine.

*Size Men's 8 Medium US.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Please PM with interest!*





      
​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarfs!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on three or more scarves!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Amicale. 100% cashmere. A striking scarf! Width: 11 3/4, length: 61, fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $15.

    

2) Club Room 100% cashmere. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Width: 12, length: 59, fringe: 4. Asking $14.

   

3) Highland Tweeds scarf, in pure wool. Made in the UK. A beautiful tweedy plaid in purples and heathers! Width: 11 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 3. Asking just $16.

   

4) Red plaid scarf. No fabric content or country of origin, but clearly wool, and almost certainly from Scotland. Width: 12, length: 49, fringe 1. Asking just $12.

  

5) Mohair--obviously, although there is no maker, or fabric content. Possibly a blend with either wool or angora. Excellent condition. Width: 10, length: 44, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $13.

  

6) The Scottish Experience scarf. From the Royal Mile in Edinburgh. Rumpled, and in need of a dry clean, hence just very Good condition. Width: 10, length: 45, fringe: 2. Asking just $11.

   

7) Claimed!

8) A lovely striped cashmere scarf! Width: 10 1/4, lengh: 53, fringe: 2 2/4. Asking just $14.

   

9) Lochmere. A beautiful scarf! 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. Absolutely excellent condition! Width: 12, length: 60, fringe: 3. Asking just $15.

    

10) BEAUTIFUL LL Bean scarf, MADE IN IRELAND! 100% lambswool. Absolutely gorgeous! Width: 11 3/4, length: 55, fringe: 3. Asking just $16.

   

11) Cashmere and Viscose scarf. Lovely! Width: 12, length: 64, fringe: 3. Asking just $12.

  

12) Pendleton. Made in the USA. This has a very small hole, as shown, hence is just in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2, length: 56, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $12, or offer.

    

13) Wool scarf. Nice and basic! Width: 11 3/4, length: 64, fringe: 2. Asking just $10.

    

14) STUNNING AND RARE! Pure new wool scarf in a striking Imperial purple from the Isle of Mull weavers in the Scottish Hebrides. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition. Width: 11, length: 56, fringe: 2. Asking just $24.


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers Flannel Shirts Small Slim, Regular, and Trad Fits

Price includes US shipping.

Red Plaid Flannel Button Down. Non-Iron 15-32.5, P2P 21. *Small Regular Fit * $38


Brown Plaid Flannel Button Down. 15-32.5, P2P 19.5. *Small Slim Fit. * $38.


Burgundy Plaid Flannel Button Down. 15-32. P2P 21.25. * Small Traditional Fit.* $38


----------



## gamma68

BUMP.



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS CORDUROY PANTS*
> 
> Hudson fit, camel color, flat front, uncuffed, cotton/poly blend, tagged 33/30.
> 
> Measures 16.5" waist, 28.5" inseam.
> 
> No condition issues.
> 
> *Asking $25 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *J CREW CORDUROY PANTS*
> 
> Classic fit, tan color, flat front, coin pocket, uncuffed, 100% cotton, tagged 34/30.
> 
> Measures 16.75" waist, 28.5" inseam.
> 
> No condition issues.
> 
> *Asking $20 CONUS*
> 
> *Price for both pairs is $40 CONUS.*
> 
> Please PM with offers or questions. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Time permitting, I'm going to start purging some items from my all too full closet. First up is one of the famous "Walmart Harris Tweeds," that generated a bit of discussion a year or so back. Many forum members, yours included, found themselves driving hither and yon, telephoning customer service, and entering into unknown territory--the Walmart Men's Department--in search of these. Mine is now just a tad snug on me so I'm going to offer it up to the masses.

This is in mint condition. I think it has been worn twice max.

To recap the design of the Walmart Harris Tweed--it is 2 button, lightly darted, fully lined, with side vents. This one is a melange of light blues, purples, and greens.

Tagged 38R and measures:

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5

$46 conus


----------



## Thunderdan11

Tweedy

Need to clean out your pm. The bb glen plaid - what size is that closest to? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wacolo

1. $12 J. Crew Lambswool made in Scotland. Labelled as a Chester Tartan. Gray, Black and White. No holes or stains. Good condition. 10"x70"
https://postimg.org/image/ioof1bzhv/

2. *SOLD* I decided not to keep this, though it is quite cool. NWT from the Gap. Made in Italy. 100% Wool in a patch pattern. It is BIG too. 14.5"x68"
https://postimg.org/image/591ebvr03/

3. $12 Made in Scotland for Hubert White. Royal Blue with a green windowpane. No holes or stains. Good condition. 54"x11"
https://postimg.org/image/mc8rl4x2r/

4. $12 Johnstons of Elgin 100% Lambswool. No holes or stains. Good condition 11"x70"
https://postimg.org/image/ih5dikdwz/
*
DROPS*

$25--->$22 Barbour Flannel Shirt Large A gorgeous autumnal plaid in off-white, orange, sky blue and olive. The cotton is soft and thick with no stains or holes.
Chest 26
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve 24
Neck 12.5
https://postimg.org/image/cfdqb3hbn/ https://postimg.org/image/k9ebwhp4j/

$25--->$22 Thomas Pink French Cuff Shirt 16.5/34 Made in Ireland. The material is a pinpoint in faint glen plaid with a blue windowpane. The previous owners name is in the collar and the shirt could you a pressing, but those are the only issues. The accurate color is shown in the closeup of the collar.
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.75
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16.5
https://postimg.org/image/s8e3dteur/ https://postimg.org/image/mba7wzxpv/

$25--->$22 Brooks Brothers Dress Shirt 16/34 Made in USA. This shirt has a spread collar and two button barrel cuffs. The stripes are pink and somewhere between blue and purple. Super clean and ready to go. 
Chest 24
Shouler 19
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16
https://postimg.org/image/59hduwiur/ https://postimg.org/image/kd3jz0583/

$31--->$27 Hickey Freeman Sport Coat 44R Beautiful top to bottom. 100% wool in Tan, Brown, Orange and Blue. Three buttons and a center vent. The coat is fully lined. This is main line HF. Fully canvassed, hand sewn buttonholes, the works. No holes or stains. 
Chest 23
Width at Middle Button 21.25
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5
Length BOC 31.5
https://postimg.org/image/jjqy6dz77/ https://postimg.org/image/mf41d9377/ https://postimg.org/image/o4d4lbiwj/

$13--->$11 each or all three for $30 Three Ben Silver Ties. Medium Green with Stripes of white and light blue, Black with Gold and Brown with green and white. All are in very good condition save for some wrinkling in the knot area. The green one has some light staining on the tipping, but the front is clean. All three measure 57 x 3.25.
https://postimg.org/image/s1yk589yr/ https://postimg.org/image/8nxq5jiib/ https://postimg.org/image/su184fe5v/

*SOLD* Loro Piana Tattersall Sport Shirt Large 100% Cotton in sky blue with a windowpane of Navy and Red. Buttondown collar and plain cuffs. The cotton is super soft and stain free.
https://postimg.org/image/th9blfptf/ https://postimg.org/image/g6lgrwz8z/
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16

*SOLD* Paul Stuart 100% Alpaca Half Zip Sweater Large Made in Peru and in Excellent shape and in burnt orange. The tag is still attached, though I am unsure if it was or was not ever worn. At any rate it is extremely clean. No holes or Stains.
https://postimg.org/image/72n1rgxo3/ https://postimg.org/image/f6v5w7k37/ https://postimg.org/image/82dcn6ctv/ https://postimg.org/image/m004680ab/
Chest 23
Shoulder 17.5
Sleeve 30

$30--->$27 Tweed Vest No brand, but still a terrific odd waistcoat for the fall. ~40 The vest is reversible. The plaid side is in great shape, but the tan side has four small nibbles. However none would show when the vest is on under a coat. I am a 40 and this fits me a bit big. If you are a 41 or slim 42 this may just work.
https://postimg.org/image/hpc9j5gfn/ https://postimg.org/image/hmsdwbcs3/ https://postimg.org/image/v4za8loxf/ https://postimg.org/image/tfuse9ylv/ https://postimg.org/image/695ul429f/ https://postimg.org/image/wg71h2kj7/
Chest 21.5
Shoulder 12.5
Length down back 21.5

$32--->$29 Eddie Bauer Made in USA Wool Vest Small A fantastic vest from EB. Super heavy wool in Loden green. The vest is sized as a Small but fits more like a generous Medium. Great shape with no holes or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/xvhsxa0dv/ https://postimg.org/image/ktw47fbzn/ https://postimg.org/image/a5sd8l20j/ https://postimg.org/image/a8c8vf5o3/

$22--->$20 PRL Custom Fit OCBD 16 32/33 Clean and in great Shape. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/acv8m6hrn/ https://postimg.org/image/dehfie5ir/

$30--->$27 Corbin Glen Plaid Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/650gdfgc3/ https://postimg.org/image/f2l6as8s3/

*Sold *Corbin Check Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26.5 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/wm95sqd83/ https://postimg.org/image/ypezmnnn7/


$15--->$13 each shipped or $23 for both Ike Behar Dress Shirts 15.5/32 I was going to keep these for myself, but they come up just a bit short in the sleeves. I am typically a 15.5/33 so I would reccomend these for a 32 sleeve. These are the Made in Peru variety and they are identical mini-checks. One in pink and the other light blue. Both have spread collars and barrel cuffs and both are in great condition.
Chest 22.5
Neck 15.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 22.25

https://postimg.org/image/spmi6nbzn/

$18--->$16 Gitman Brothers Sportshirt Large 100% Cotton. A little bit heavier, but not a flannel. Just a nice, beefy cotton. It is a lovely tan and brown glen plaid with a rust windowpane. Clean with no holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25
Shoulder 21 
Sleeve from shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/57dtbumib/

$16--->$14 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$16--->$14 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$18--->$15 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/

$16--->$14 Southern Tide Canvas Trousers 36x30 A nice pair of trou from Southern Tide made of heavy gray cotton canvas. Sized as a 35x30 and measure to a 36x30. Clean and in great shape.
Waist 36
Inseam 30
Outseam 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/r88ybiw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/q9x6mz88j/ https://postimg.org/image/jm0l0doqb/ https://postimg.org/image/kx8c8ukc3/

$35--->$30 Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers USA Shirts 16/34 Slim Fit One Blue OCBD, one White OCBD and one Blue Pinpoint. The white OCBD is tagged as a slim. The other two have been taken in at the sides. Overall they are in fine shape. No stains and the cuffs and collars are not threadbare. There is a small ding on the collar of the blue ocbd which I have shown in the last pic. That is the worst of it though. Here are the measurements.
Blue OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 24.5
Waist 22

White OCBD
Neck 16
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 24
Waist 22

Blue Pinpoint
Neck 16
Chest 24
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 25
Waist 22

https://postimg.org/image/si26cu0kz/ https://postimg.org/image/cdfrjlx83/ https://postimg.org/image/mkyaw0jg3/ https://postimg.org/image/68o96a54j/

$25--->$22 Gitman Brothers Tattersall Sport Shirt Large Clean with no issues. Sized as a large and measures to.......
Neck 16.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5

https://postimg.org/image/4vxn46jub/ https://postimg.org/image/vjk1mkpv7/​


----------



## frosejr

*Dexter 1957 horsebit loafers, 12D/12M*

I purchased these thinking I would experience the wonders of horsebits on a bargain, after reading here about the speculation these were made by Alden (unconfirmed, IIRC). I learned two things: 1) 12D/12M does not work when you are a 12B/12C; and 2) horsebits don't do it for me, I don't wear these that much. My $$ loss/information gain is your style gain, if horsebits are your bag.

Asking $65 delivered CONUS, shoe trees not included.

Bigger view
Another view
Another view
Another view
Another view
Another view
Another view
Another view


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*HSM Glen Plaid w/Multi-Color Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and white glen plaid with several colors overlaid in a
window pane pattern; Very soft fabric! Hand writing inside pocket indicates
this jacket was made in 1988.

Silverwoods was a chain of men's clothing shops found in malls all over
Southern California. All the shops were closed down around 1992; that
seems to be the time when all these SoCal classic clothiers were going under.
It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
2 Button w/Darts; Single Vent; Flap pockets; 3 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; No content tag, but feels like lambswool.
*TAGGED: 42R*
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 24.5" +0.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## catside

Paul Stuart Classic rust colored tweed. Hand of the tweed is akin to handwoven. Inside tags feature a sheep or goat. Based on the lining barely used. Appears fully canvassed and US made.
This is an amazing piece of clothing for lovers of tweed. Appears to be 38-40 range. Approximate measurements:
PtoP 21.5, sh 18.5 maybe a little less, BOC 30, sleeves 24.5 with an inch perhaps to extend.
$75


----------



## sskim3

1. Pendleton tie - red green plaid necktie. Made in usa --> *ASKING $10 CONUS*
3.5 width - 54 in long

__
https://flic.kr/p/6


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/6

2. The peddler natural shoulder clothing - forest green bike tie made in usa --> *ASKING $10 CONUS*
75% polyester / 25% silk
4 in width / 57 in long

__
https://flic.kr/p/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

3. Gianni butti - red black repp tie with silver lining. 100% silk. Made in italy --> *ASKING $10 CONUS*
3.25 in width 53 in long

__
https://flic.kr/p/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

4. Planteen & Krogh- traditional men's clothing red and navy repp tie with silver lining --> *ASKING $10 CONUS
100% silk made in usa*
3.25 in width 54 in length

__
https://flic.kr/p/0


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/2

5. JAB harris tweed sports coat in brown plaid Tagged 42r bangeldesh | seems still basted shut --> *ASKING $35 CONUS*
Shoulder 20
Length 32
Sleeve 25 With 2 in
Chest 46
Waist 44

__
https://flic.kr/p/5


__
https://flic.kr/p/9


__
https://flic.kr/p/5


__
https://flic.kr/p/8

6. Paul stuart navy pinstripe suit Made in Canada with Italian fabric --> *ASKING $65 CONUS*
Shoulder 19
Length 30
Sleeve 24 with 2 in
Chest 46
Waist 44

Pant outseam 40 inseam 28.5. Rise 11.5 waist 35. Leg opening 9.5

__
https://flic.kr/p/9


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/1
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5615... up here before posting everything on feebay.


----------



## Dr. D

*Brooks Brothers "Makers" white OCBD*
The classic OCBD, with unlined collar and cuffs
great condition with no yellowing at all
very little shrinkage, which is a common issue with white OCBDs - the sleeves are still 33 and the neck is between 17.25-17.5"
previous owner's name written on label and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)

tagged size 17.5-3

$15 shipped




*
Brooks Brothers shirt*
white with alternating triple blue and black pinstripes
previous owner's name written on label and on an iron-on label inside the back collar (both not visible when worn)
tagged size 17.5-3

$12 shipped




*Hertling gray trousers*
These were made in the USA for Drinkwaters of Cambridge, MA. They are a mid gray color and are very soft lighter weight flannel. These trousers have 1.75" cuffs and would be quintessential trad pants except for the double forward pleats. The trousers are in very good condition and will likely look new after being cleaned and pressed. Honestly, these are amazing pants (much nicer than the Corbins and Brooks I wear all the time) but I would have to hack several inches off the length so I thought I should offer them here for the taller trads before I hack them down to my size.

tagged size: 36
waist: 37 (little left to add)
inseam: 33 (nothing to add - could be 36.5" if you release the cuffs)
cuffs: 1.75"

$25 shipped



*
Burberry herringbone trousers*
These are a medium gray color and only on close inspection one can see faint windowpanes of rust and charcoal. The interior waistband prominently displays the Burberry logo and there are buttons for braces, although one of the rear brace buttons is missing. True to their English heritage, these trousers have double forward pleats with turnups (cuffs). This pair is in very good condition - the only issues I can find are the one missing brace button and the hem thread is starting to let loose a bit on one leg, which is not an issue if you are having these tailored anyway.

no tagged size
waist: 34.5 (could probably add 1")
length: 31 (only 1" inside hem)
cuffs: 1.625"

$20 shipped





*Pringle for Burberry red V-neck sweater*
100% wool 
Made in Scotland
tagged size 42
excellent condition with very minor pilling and very red

chest pit-to-pit: 22
length (including collar): 26
sleeve (measured like dress shirt): 34

$25 shipped





*40ML Brooks Brothers Makers jacket with embossed golden fleece buttons*
Three years ago I bought a great Brooks tweed jacket from TheWGP on this very forum. While it never fit me perfectly, the best part were these amazing embossed golden fleece buttons - I am not sure if they were leather but they were awesome. Well, I foolishly sent it to the cleaners and the buttons were destroyed. Every single one of them. I have been on a quest ever since then for another set of these buttons and I finally found them on this jacket, but alas it doesn't fit me.

The jacket is 2 button with very subtle darts and the patterns are matched perfectly (check out the chest and flap pockets - the plaids match up perfectly). It is quarter lined and has no notable issues. Note this is not a tweed but a soft medium-weight wool jacket, more akin to a blazer than a Harris tweed. It also has a very subtle rust windowpane underneath the tan and darker brown checks.

But the star of this show are the buttons. The good news is the 2 large ones on the front and the 2 smaller ones on the right cuff look brand new. The 2 buttons on the left cuff do show some wear, so please check the closeups.

Tagged 40ML
chest: 44
shoulders: 18.5
sleeves: 24.5
length BOC: 31.5

$30 shipped




*
43R Huntington sack suit
*charcoal and off-white houndstooth
3 button sack suit with pleated (?!?) trousers
trousers have buttons for braces, although 1 of the 6 buttons is missing 
very good condition - I could only find one tiny snag in the fabric, about 8" up from the bottom of the right leg (shown in pic with penny for scale - it's very hard to see it, even up close)
tagged 43R

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeve: 25 (with 1.5" underneath)
length: 31
trouser waist: 37.5 (+2" in waistband)
inseam: 27.5 (+1" hemmed)
cuffs: 1.25"

$30 shipped





*
43R Brooks Brothers "Makers" chocolate brown flannel suit*
I usually pass by darted suits in favor of sacks, but when I saw this beautiful 2 button "Makers" suit I couldn't leave it languishing on the rack. It is a dark brown flannel with a soft nap and is tagged a 43R with 37W trousers to match. It is in excellent condition with no noted issues.

tagged 43R 37W
chest: 46
shoulders: 19.5
sleeves: 24.25 (at least 2" to add)
length: 30.5
trouser waist: 37 (could add 1")
inseam: 29.5 (+1.5" in hem)
cuffs: 1.75"

$30 shipped





*Gray GTH windowpane tweed*
Approximately 38L (no tagged size)
Made for Stuart Shaines of New Hampshire
2 button, darted with swelled edges and matched patterns on the pockets
the buttons are mid gray with swirls, very unique
light-midweight tweed, quarter lined
excellent condition - no signs of wear or loose stitching

shoulder: 18
chest: 21
sleeve: 25 +2" hemmed inside
length: 31.5

$20 shipped


(sorry for the collar-less pic, once the sun came out I was moving fast trying to get pics in natural light and didn't have time to pose it well)



*Red and khaki D-ring belt*
I think the way it is sewn the belt should be red on top/bottom and khaki in the middle, but if you flip it inside-out you get the reverse color pattern (see photos)
49" long canvas, 50" including the buckle
1.5" width
Very good condition -no signs of wear
$10




*
Dartmouth Leatherman D-ring belt*
natural belt with green ribbon with Dartmouth crest
the ribbon folds over and runs along half of the backside of the belt, see photos
Made by Leatherman, sized M
39" long canvas, 40" including the buckle
1.625" width
very good condition - the mark seen on the tag photo is the shadow from the tag, there is no mark there
$10





*Set of 5 vintage straight bow ties*

left to right:
green foulard 100% pure silk made in England by J. Comfort & Co (wrinkled but still ties well)
MacDougalls navy blue Made in England 100% new wool
Brooks Brothers red/white/blue all silk hand block printed in England
Myron W. MacIntyre, Ltd green foulard (no content label - feels like the blue wool above)
FR Tripler & Co New York- blue flower foulard (no content label, feels like wool or chambray)

$30 shipped for the lot





*
Two sets of NWT silk braces*
These braces are brand new with bags of trouser buttons still attached. The taupe set even has the original tag from Mens Wearhouse attached (with the $35 price tag)
Fully extended, the taupe set measures 39" with a 6" elastic band in the back
Fully extended, the burgundy set measures 48" with a 9" elastic band in the back
(If you want further measurements please ask - I am not sure how to measure them other than to say the burgundy set is clearly bigger)

$10 each shipped or
$15 for both pairs shipped


----------



## Orgetorix

Anybody want these? Edward Green for Nordstrom, burgundy calf semi-brogues. 202 last, 12B US. They have a good bit of wear, as you can see. They were previously half-soled, poorly, and probably need to be resoled. I was going to make a project of them, but they don't fit me well enough.

Make me an offer, preferably cash but I'll consider a trade. I'm 41R, 16.5x34, 35W, 11.5US.


----------



## AlanC

These great sportcoats are still available with new price drops. Make me an offer for both Oxxfords if you're interested.

Also, over in the SALES forum I've made a final prebay markdown on the NIB Alden wingtips (9.5 D) I have available.

Two *Oxxford sportcoats* 44T/46T (or long). Although tagged as different sizes, please note the measurements. I'm confident they were from the same original owner.

Also note the sleeve length. There appears to be a surprising amount of fabric turned under, maybe even 2" or so, but I'm calling it 1.5"

I'm asking *NOW $90!* $100/ea, Paypal, shipping CONUS.

They are in excellent condition.

*Oxxford* Camel Hair Tweed
Tagged 44T (equivalent to 44L)

Shoulder: 20"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
Chester, Pit to Pit: (23.75)










https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/911/x0eUZQ.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/538/3gv03t.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/673/GYX2Jg.jpg

*Oxxford *sportcoat
Tagged: 46T
May have silk and/or linen in it, quarter lined.

Shoulder: 19.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
Chester, Pit to Pit: 24"



https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/537/RmoKY7.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/746/h4tpWO.jpg

And someone buy this one, it's really nice:

*Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged size: 41L (measures a little bigger, more 42/43)

*Now $45*! $50 $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal

This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.

Chest P2P: 22.5"
Shoulder: 18 5/8"
Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
Length from boc: 32"

 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/716/wpba.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/835/puy9.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/834/p4en.jpg


----------



## Clay J

Still desperately searching for 17.5 x 35-36 OCBD's or other business casual long sleeved shirts, my BB Non irons are fraying badly now.

Thank you,
Clay


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Sorry, but I do have the market cornered on 17.5 x 32 BB point collars.


----------



## catside

Clay J said:


> Still desperately searching for 17.5 x 35-36 OCBD's or other business casual long sleeved shirts, my BB Non irons are fraying badly now.
> 
> Thank you,
> Clay


Sorry, they are pricing around 15 to 19 around here, just does not make economical sense to bring them to exchange. I am happier with 19.99 brand new Kirklands, do not flay me please!


----------



## Duvel

Clay, sounds like you might have to break down and buy some new ones.


----------



## Esc8p

Gentlemen,

I am in need of some knit caps. I've had quite a hard time finding them in a material I like (wool or cotton). Blends are fine, but I'd prefer it to be predominantly made of either one of the aforementioned. 

Thanks you!

Tyler


----------



## catside

Never mind, googled it.


----------



## sskim3

I haven't gotten to posting this yet, but I have up for sale a J Press Full Length (IIRC) Overcoat in charcoal that is made from a heavy tweed. It wears and feels like iron. The size is a 38 or 40 depending on how much room you need under the coat. I can take measurements and pictures tonight. Selling it since I came into possessions of other coats that get more wear and it does not provide enough room for sports coats for me.


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> Clay, sounds like you might have to break down and buy some new ones.


Nope.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Nope.


It depends.

BB had brand-new ones last week for $50 or so in bunches of three. At that price, it can be hard to say no, and I would've jumped except I've gone over budget on discretionary spending this month (and last). I never--and I really mean never--see my size on the exchange, and eBay prices are ridiculous for used ones. I'm still wearing BB OCBD's I bought new five years ago. So, if Clay doesn't hit the jackpot by Christmas, he should consider manning up and pulling the trigger in the post-holiday madness. BB had some awfully good prices last year...


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> So, if *Clay doesn't hit the jackpot* by Christmas, he should consider manning up and pulling the trigger in the post-holiday madness. BB had some awfully good prices last year...


I've got around a dozen in that size that are too big for me now.


----------



## Duvel

Never say nope. Clay's gotta pull the trigger in the next big BB sale. He's just gotta.

Or he's gotta get them from you.

One way or the other, something's gotta happen. He's desperate, I tell you. Desperate.



Reuben said:


> Nope.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> I've got around a dozen in that size that are too big for me now.


I would say that Clay may have just hit the jackpot.


----------



## CMDC

'Tis the season for Christmas ties

$10 conus each

Robert Talbott Santa emblematic, Brooks Bros reindeer, Brooks Bros ornaments, Ben Silver trees


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> I've got around a dozen in that size that are too big for me now.


As most are aware, a Reuben's Dozen is of far greater value than even the baker's...


----------



## CMDC

Return of CMDC's Tie Grab Bag--AT REDUCED PRICE!!!

Many months ago I introduced the "tie grab bag" as a means to unload as many ties as possible. For the many new members, here is how the concept works. Below you will see a picture of approximate 2600 cubic inches of ties, several hundred in number. This is what happens when you are unable to leave behind a nice tie at the thrifts. I don't think I'm in DrL territory yet, but it feels close.

Anyhow, I will send you a tie, of my choosing, for $6 conus. These ties are not junk. In this bin are JPress, Brooks Bros, etc. etc. All are in excellent condition with no flaws. I can take requests, to a point, but am limited by the stock that I have. So, if you say "no yellow" or "I'd like paisley," or "How 'bout a whimsical critter tie," etc. I can usually accommodate no problem. That said, there is a degree to which I ask you to trust me in picking out a nice tie or ties for you. If you want multiples, I can mix and match styles, or do all repps, etc.

So, please take as many of these off my hands as possible. I beg you.


----------



## Clay J

I have hit the jackpot thankfully, and will probably add to it after Christmas. The recent 30% off sale didn't coincide with my work schedule, or I would have purchased a few more then.
Thanks Reuben and everyone else!


----------



## Monocle

On ode to Kansas City's trad men's stores and some great ties.

Robert Talbott for Woolf Brothers KC regimental Royal Irish Regiment 56" x 3 3/8" lined to tipping *$10.00 *_(the keeper is off but I will send with)_
All cotton tie for Woolf Brothers KC. 3 x 55" fully lined *$10.00*



SOLD Repp for Jack Henry KC in Navy, royal and green. 
Talbott English Wool pheasants. Lined to tipping. 56" x 3" *$10.00
*


Keys & Lockwood regimental Gordon Highlanders in Black, Green and Gold. 55" x 3 5/8" *$12.00*
SOLD Turnbull & Asser textured orange-gold. 


SOLD Hermes Holiday Peaches-Figs/Mystery Fruit 56" x 3 1/2" *
*SOLD Ferragamo Chess 58" x 3 3/4" *
*


----------



## Dr. D

*Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit *

made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks. I think this is cheviot - it is almost tweed but not as coarse. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

$40 shipped


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Harris Tweed sport coat by Lands End. Made in USA and immaculate--it presents as never worn, and the rust/brown weave is spectacular. Two button, darted with a single vent and fully lined. Tagged 39R, measurements are armpit to armpit, 21 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.5 inches; shoulder width, 18.5 inches; sleeves, 24.5 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $30 CONUS.





A Canali point collar dress shirt with mother of pearl buttons. Excellent condition, with no frays, tears, stains, odors or other imperfections. It is tagged 16, but hand measurements show a 15.5 inch neck with 34.5 inch sleeves. $20 CONUS.





Go Gordon Gekko with this horizontal stripe point collar dress shirt by Gitman Brothers. Made in USA and absolutely immaculate. 18x36, $30 CONUS.


----------



## manute

Nice find. Wish there was more material in the hem


----------



## Topsider

*Charleston Khakis*

New with tags!

Charleston Khakis are made in the U.S.A. by All-American Khakis, a former supplier to Bills Khakis.

Size 36, unhemmed, 100% cotton. Retail for $98.50.

*$50 shipped, in CONUS. SOLD*




























*Festive Corduroy Trousers from Ralph Lauren*

New with tags!

Just in time for the Holidays. 100% cotton. 34" waist, 32" inseam (hemmed). Flat-front, Preston fit. Dark Green.

*$30 shipped, in CONUS. **SOLD*


----------



## catside

Samuelsohn soft tweed sportscoat. Tagged 40. Wool with 5%cashmere. Blue on blue herringbone with brown specks. really gorgeous. SOLD
ptop 22', arms 24", sh 19"


----------



## dorji

^Nice. Not surprised that it went immediately.

A few from my own closet, PM with interest. and hello, everybody. Been a while, best wishes to all!

Seaward + Stearn's, 3 1/16 X 58.5, Vibrant Reppe silk, UK. Worn < 5X. Cool style, from their "vintage collection." A bit skinny for me, so rarely worn. $20 or offer


2 Pair Woodlore trees, sized "M" (fits 9-10 D), USA. Never (?) used, I can't say for sure. Barely used... $CLAIMED, THANKS should cover shipping, so basically free. 2 brand-new bags included as well (as seen in photo).


----------



## Odradek

My wife has just returned from visiting her sister in Boston, and brought me back a bag of goodies from the exchange, and from ebay, that I had shipped there.

So a big thanks to *Monocle* for some great ties, *gamma68* for a lovely BB shirt, *32rollandrock* for a Harris Tweed jacket for my wife, and *Dr. Livingston* for a superb Brooks Brothers sport coat, (that was an ebay one).

Also got an amazing Vismara Milano 1880 cashmere tie, a second-hand pair of AE Sheltons from ebay and 3 pairs of shoe trees from JAB.

Sadly the BB jacket seems a little big on me in the shoulders, but I'll wait until daylight to make a judgement on that. Hope it works out as it's very nice, and gets two thumbs up from my wife.
The tweed jacket I got for her has one very strange feature. Although obviously a woman's jacket - Feminine cut, women's size on the tags, and event the brand name is "Boyd's Executive Woman", it buttons left over right, like a man's jacket.
Anyone know why this might be?

She doesn't mind however. Loves the jacket and couldn't care less about the buttons. Probably would never have noticed until I mentioned it.


----------



## rsgordon

Odradek said:


> The tweed jacket I got for her has one very strange feature. Although obviously a woman's jacket - Feminine cut, women's size on the tags, and event the brand name is "Boyd's Executive Woman", it buttons left over right, like a man's jacket.
> Anyone know why this might be?
> 
> She doesn't mind however. Loves the jacket and couldn't care less about the buttons. Probably would never have noticed until I mentioned it.


How do you tell the difference between a preppy guy and a preppy girl? ... you cant


----------



## JohnH521

Alden for Brooks Brothers black shell cordovan unlined penny loafers. Size 10.5E.

$230 including shipping


----------



## catside

Interesting tweeds continue in before it goes to consignment sale._ This one is really original._*
ALPACA!* (60%) and Virgin Wool *AUBERGINE* OR (MAROON is closer) and grey herringbone *TWEED*, Made in Italy by ARMANI (Mani line). Sparingly used based on lining.
Size 40 R. -However mind the sleeves-
PtoP 22", Sh 20", sleeves 22.5" (2" extra inside the sleeve), and BOC is 30
$85 CONUS



Last thumb reflects color best I believe.


----------



## Monocle

Allen Edmonds Basket Weave Ivanhoe Pennies 12B BLACK with complete resole *$45.00* CONUS


SOLD - My Chinese Filson Down Vest. in LARGE. 
The shell is poly and 10% wool. The fill is 90/10 duck down and feather. *$65.00* CONUS and that's a deal. This vest looks and presents as new. Measures 25" wide and 30/31" in length.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Dark Gray Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $23 > $22*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drops...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*




*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $21 > $20*



*Lands' End Tan Legacy Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Sri Lanka
*TAGGED: 35*
Waist: 35.5"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $17 > $15*



*Ralph Lauren Clay Chinos*

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/clothes/pants/025_L.jpg
Click pics for larger view.

*Very Good+*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Singapore
*TAGGED: 40x32*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 31.5"
Outseam: 43", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/buttons
*PRICE: $21 > $20*



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $21 > $20*



*LL Bean Dark Tan 8-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*VG+ Condition* Looks like minimal wear and laundering
85% Cotton/15% Poly; Made in Mexico
*TAGGED: 38*
Waist: 40"
Inseam: 32"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $17 > $15*



*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $20*



*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## catside

OK, I got this for myself, dry cleaned, was about to get to tailors when I was reminded by the proper household authority that I already have 3 other suits in the same pattern and this one has to go. Bummer! I can usually sneak out of the house before and afterwards "look dear how great it fits me"!

Anyway, this is a *really, truly amazing, recent, Madison cut 1818 Brooks Brothers suit, 44L.* It's in mint condition. Made in USA from Italian cloth made specially for Brooks Brothers. Wool material feels like butter. Darted, pleated and cuffed, soft shoulders, 2B. I believe inner tags point to a manufacture by Southwick after it was purchased by BB. Charcoal with grey stripes.

PtoP 24, sleeves 25.5 with more inside, sh 19.5, waist 19 with maybe 2 more inside, inseam 30.5 with 1 inside and 1.5 inch cuffs can be opened for another 3". All measures approximate as usual. *SOLD.*

I am not a photographer, these photos do not reflect how great this suit is but trust me. Satisfaction with the quality guaranteed. Fit is your responsibility as usual so check measurements.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> A bunch of new offerings, including several items that would seem to be unworn...
> 
> Southwick navy worsted 3/2 sack suit. This appears unworn. Flawless condition
> A true workhorse suit. Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.75
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> Trousers flat front and cuffed: 36 waist; 31.5 inseam
> 
> $70 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers silk 3/2 sack sport coat
> Tagged 45R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgetown University Shop Kelly Green wide wale trousers--these appear unworn. Great item from long gone trad bastion of DC
> Flat front and cuffed
> 
> 38 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste light green chinos--the color in the 2nd picture is the true color. Minimal if any wear
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> 38 waist; 32.5 inseam
> 
> $29 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New and Lingwood grey gingham spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuff--appears to be unworn
> Made in England
> 
> 17.5 neck; 36 sleeve
> 
> $23 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve button down seersucker sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers linen long sleeve button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Incotex charcoal mini mini houndstooth wool trousers
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 
> 38 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zegna forest green flannel trousers
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> Made in Portugal
> Tagged 40 but measure 38 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canali long sleeve sport shirt--white w/black check
> Made in Italy
> 16 x 35
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo long sleeve sport shirt
> Made in Italy
> 16 x 35
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt
> 17.5 x 34.5
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
> Made in USA
> 14.5 x 32
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers red w/navy braces
> Made in England
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Time permitting, I'm going to start purging some items from my all too full closet. First up is one of the famous "Walmart Harris Tweeds," that generated a bit of discussion a year or so back. Many forum members, yours included, found themselves driving hither and yon, telephoning customer service, and entering into unknown territory--the Walmart Men's Department--in search of these. Mine is now just a tad snug on me so I'm going to offer it up to the masses.
> 
> This is in mint condition. I think it has been worn twice max.
> 
> To recap the design of the Walmart Harris Tweed--it is 2 button, lightly darted, fully lined, with side vents. This one is a melange of light blues, purples, and greens.
> 
> Tagged 38R and measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## adoucett

*NWT Bills Khakis M2P 
*Size 34
Sage Green Cords, Pleated 
Made in Boyertown, Pennsylvania, USA

Waist: 17"
Unfinished. (Inseam : 38")
8.5" at opening

Asking $55 shipped

















*NWT L.L. Bean OCBD*
Red University Stripe
Size: 15.5/34

P2P: 23"
Length: 33.5"
Collar: 15.75"
Sleeve: 24.5"

Asking $25 shipped


















*Brooks Brothers 1818 Performance Polo*
Size Large, Original Fit
Burgundy
short-sleeve

Asking $20 shipped

















PM with any questions or if you would like additional photos!


----------



## catside

Tailored in London to be sold in Scotland from what I would believe Scottish tweed. How about that !

*42R Medium heavy tweed from Daks of London*, for sale in a shop in Edinburgh, slanted pockets, either 3/2 or 3 buttons. Hangs great on me except clearly a size small so if a tweed aficionado like myself, the buyer will be happy with this what appears to be canvassed jacket.

PtoP 22", sh 19", BOC 30", Sl 24" +1"


----------



## trgolf

*BB OCBDS*

I have two perfect BB OCBDs - 16 - 32 in pink and blue, unlined. Having trouble posting pictures. If interested please email me at [email protected] for pictures. Looking for $20 each plus shipping.

Thanks


----------



## LouB

If the LL Bean shirt fits, better grab it. They have discontinued that color.



adoucett said:


> *NWT Bills Khakis M2P
> *Size 34
> Sage Green Cords, Pleated
> Made in Boyertown, Pennsylvania, USA
> 
> Waist: 17"
> Unfinished. (Inseam : 38")
> 8.5" at opening
> 
> Asking $55 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NWT L.L. Bean OCBD*
> Red University Stripe
> Size: 15.5/34
> 
> P2P: 23"
> Length: 33.5"
> Collar: 15.75"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> Asking $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 1818 Performance Polo*
> Size Large, Original Fit
> Burgundy
> short-sleeve
> 
> Asking $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM with any questions or if you would like additional photos!


----------



## Reuben

Anyone have sweater-vests in a 44/43 or maybe a looser 42? Interested in just about anything . . .


----------



## adoucett

Reuben said:


> Anyone have sweater-vests in a 44/43 or maybe a looser 42? Interested in just about anything . . .


There's about 6 very trad sweater vests sitting at my local thrift...wasn't sure if there was any demand for them. I'll check the sizes next time I go.


----------



## Reuben

adoucett said:


> There's about 6 very trad sweater vests sitting at my local thrift...wasn't sure if there was any demand for them. I'll check the sizes next time I go.


Please do! I had two I wore all the time last year, one green and one navy, but they're just too loose on me now.


----------



## Patrick06790

Get the Drifter sweater vests from LE. They're inexpensive


----------



## CMDC

More from my closet, purging....

Here is a great Polo Ralph Lauren brown herringbone sportcoat. It is extremely soft wool, almost a cashmere feel. It is completely unstructured. 3/2 lightly darted. 3 patch pockets. Half Norfolk. Single vent.

Tagged 40R

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 17
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25.5 + 1.5

$50 conus




























2 pair of LLBean Town and Country flannel trousers. These are great pants, not offered by LLB this year. Sadly I've put a few inches on the waist so I've got to let these go. They're minimally worn. Both pair are flat front and cuffed.

Olive and Charcoal grey

32 waist; 32 inseam

$32 conus each


----------



## Duvel

I was looking at those online the other day, in fact, Patrick. I was wondering, how do you size those? Do you go with your normal, measured size? or size down?


----------



## Reuben

Patrick06790 said:


> Get the Drifter sweater vests from LE. They're inexpensive


I guess I should have mentioned that I'd prefer something entirely or at least mostly wool.


----------



## Patrick06790

Ahh, well that lets out the drifter.I had good luck with Bean's lambswool vests a couple years ago.


----------



## Dr. D

*Size 42 bonanza*

*42R J. Press navy pinstripe sack suit*

3 roll 2 sack with no darts
3 buttons on each sleeve
flat front trousers without cuffs
trousers have buttons for braces
good condition - only flaw I found is a small repair on the left thigh, which is pictured with a penny for scale. This has been patched from the inside and looks like a minor snag but is not noticeable more than a couple of feet away
no size tag, about a 42R

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeves: 25+2
length: 31

waist: 37 + 1
inseam: 29.5+2.5

$30 shipped



*

42L Gray herringbone Harris Tweed*

Tailored by Palm Beach for Benoit's (used to be the largest men's store in Maine)
lapped seams and lapels
2 button front with subtle darts
4 buttons on each sleeve
great condition, no noted flaws
no size tag, about a 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeves: 26+2
length: 31.5

$25 shipped




*42L Brooks Brothers olive glen plaid suit*
2 button darted front
heavier than worsted, like a lightweight flannel with some nap to it
pleated trousers without cuffs
great condition, no noted flaws
tagged 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeve: 26+2
length: 32

waist: 36 +2
inseam: 31+2.5"

$25 shipped


----------



## DFPyne

I picked these both up at thrift stores and am finally getting around to listing them.

If you (or a friend) have initials that are either JEB or GNH you are in luck!

Here are two blazer button sets each with the traditional 3 front buttons and 4 sleeve buttons (2 for each sleeve).

I am not even sure what to price these considering the market is so specific. I am thinking around $20 per set but will be very open to offers!


----------



## Reuben

Patrick06790 said:


> Ahh, well that lets out the drifter.I had good luck with Bean's lambswool vests a couple years ago.


I'm thinking I might end up with a stocking full of woolovers this christmas, they've got a good selection of colors and $30 shipped is more than fair.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A classic 60/40 made in USA Woolrich parka with wool lining. Near flawless condition, with detachable hood. There are minor stains on the collar, pictured, that are invisible unless close--I suspect they will come out with a cleaning. No size tag, but it's a roomy large. Perfect for someone who wears 44-46. $40 CONUS.





This is, I think, a stupendous piece. Pure cashmere, and nary a moth nibble. It is a 3/2 sack that needs a very gentle and slight repress to bring the buttonhole side up to snuff--will not present a challenge given that it has not been creased. There is a smidge of smutz near one cuff that will clean out. Other than that, it is pristine. No size tag, but measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21.5 inches; shoulder width, 18.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29.5 inches; sleeve length, 24.25 inches with another 1.5 inches possible. $40 CONUS





A heavyweight cotton tennis sweater by Brooks Brothers in medium. Excellent condition--I could find no imperfections. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 22.25 inches; length in back, 28 inches; sleeve length from center of collar to cuff, 37 inches. $20 CONUS





A must-iron Brooks Brothers pinpoint cotton button-down shirt. Appropriate for everyday use as well as Christmas and St. Patrick's Day events--the shirt is green stripes over white, with colors most accurately captured in picture with tag. Zero issues--this shirt presents as brand new with no rips, stains, tears, frays or other issues whatsoever. 16.5 x 35. $20 CONUS.





A Gitman Brothers oxford cloth button-down shirt in blue. 17.5 x 34. Zero issues--no rips, tears, stains or other imperfections. $20 CONUS





A Brooks Brothers non-iron button down shirt in 17 x 34. Perfect condition. $17 CONUS





Sweater-palooza. I am purging these from my closet. Don't want to take the time to measure them, but they will fit someone who wears a 44-46 jacket, which is to say they are all larges. Some have minor issues--the cotton Japanese has very minor piling (who knew cotton could pile) in one spot, the Scottish 44 saddle shoulder has some near invisible spots on one sleeve--but absolutely nothing major. Offered as a five-sweater lot for $25 CONUS, which is essentially shipping cost.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> I'm thinking I might end up with a stocking full of woolovers this christmas, they've got a good selection of colors and $30 shipped is more than fair.


What's the country of manufacture for the Woolover vests? Didn't see it listed on their website.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining scarves!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on three or more scarves!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Amicale. 100% cashmere. A striking scarf! Width: 11 3/4, length: 61, fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $12

    

3) Highland Tweeds scarf, in pure wool. Made in the UK. A beautiful tweedy plaid in purples and heathers! Width: 11 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 3. Asking just $14

   

4) Red plaid scarf. No fabric content or country of origin, but clearly wool, and almost certainly from Scotland. Width: 12, length: 49, fringe 1. Asking just $10.

  

8) A lovely striped cashmere scarf! Width: 10 1/4, lengh: 53, fringe: 2 2/4. Asking just $12.

   

9) Lochmere. A beautiful scarf! 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. Absolutely excellent condition! Width: 12, length: 60, fringe: 3. Asking just $14

    

12) Pendleton. Made in the USA. This has a very small hole, as shown, hence is just in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2, length: 56, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $10, or offer.

    

13) Wool scarf. Nice and basic! Width: 11 3/4, length: 64, fringe: 2. Asking just $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC OUTERWEAR--Including GRAIL items in Irish tweed and from Langrock of Princeton! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) STUNNING Irish tweed coat with "fur" collar and lining. ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! *

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2014. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, Langrock trenchcoats, Brooks' tweed overcoats cut from Crombie cloth, or Chesterfield topcoats--of which I will be listing examples shortly today!

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. It features lapped seams throughout, and a single centre hook vent. All the tailoring details you'd want on a coat of this quality! There's even a fully functional buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar.

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it'll last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this coat still has the spare button for this button attached on the reverse, so replacing the missing one is an easy five-minute job! As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*This beauty is a steal at just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 1/2





        
 

*2) CLASSIC! Velvet Collar Chesterfield Topcoat.

*A classic and beautiful Chesterfield with a velvet collar! This example is cut from a charcoal grey herringbone wool, and features the traditional black velvet collar. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three-button front with a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. It has two deep front pockets, and two interior pockets; it also features a front breast pocket. This is in absolutely excellent condition, except that there is a tiny rub on the collar.

*This is a bargain a just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/4



     

*3) IVY GRAIL! c.44L. Classic Trenchcoat w/removable lining made by Aquascutum for LANGROCK OF PRINCETON! Absolutely gorgeous! *



Bruce Boyer described Langrock of Princeton as one of the best four Ivy league clothiers in the country, and he wasn't wrong. Langrock was THE Ivy League clothier during the Golden Era of the Ivy League look, and ever since it closed its doors for the last time in the 1990s its products have become increasingly rare, and as a result have been increasing in desirability and, alas, price--even damaged examples of Langrock goods command premium prices in the Trad/Ivy market.

Broyer on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

I'm thus delighted to offer today a true Trad/Ivy Grail--an Aquascutum raincoat, complete with removal liner, in absolutely excellent condition, that was expressly made for Langrock.

As you'd expect from a coat from one of the Big Two raincoat makers (the other, of course, being Burberry) that was made expressly for Langrock this is exceptional quality. It is a classic trenchcoat, made famous by the British officers of the First World War, Bogart in Casablanca, Graham Greene coughing asthmatically in his taxi as he raced through the London Blitz to make his reassuring radio announcements, and a host of film noir detectives and villains. As such, it is double breasted, with a full complement of buttons on each side. It features leather-covered buckles at the belt and at the belts used to adjust the cuffs; these show some patina, but much less than you'd expect given its age--this coat was worn rarely, and carefully looked after! It has a fully functional gun flap at the shoulder, and the belt features D-rings--legend has it that these were designed to hold grenades, but as anyone familiar with ordnance knows, this can't possibly be the case unless you're suicidal--they were actually used for maps, binoculars, and a spare sidearm in the trenches. It has, of course epaulettes, and a single centre vent, which is secured by a vent button. It features the classic Aquascutum check lining in the main shell; it also has a BUTTON-IN removeable liner--far more desirable than the more common zip liners. The liner is 90% wool, and 10% nylon for strength. All of the liner buttons are intact. This coat also features a deep interior side pocket at the chest level for your wallet, and two deep pockets on the front; these feature flaps which can be buttoner shut, or opened up for ease of access--one of the marks of the better designed trenches. It also features a collar stitched on the underside so it will stay up, and the classic "lambchop" throat latch that will secure the collar shut and up when needed.

It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition. There is no fabric content listed, but my suspicion is that this is all cotton. However, since I cannot say this for certain, please assume that it is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend, and it is priced accordingly!

Did I mention that this coat was made expressly for Langrock of Princeton? 

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.*

Tagged a 44T, and runs true; measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 36 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Length (BOC): 46
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.









           

*4) OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch! NOT the mall brand!*

Before it devolved to a mall brand, Abercrombie & Fitch used to be one of the premier outfitters for wealthy outdoorsman, including Ernest Hemingway--not a man you'd associate with the current incarnation of this previously venerable clothier! This coat dates from when they were a REAL clothier, carrying proudly the label that features their names in green script on a black background.

This raincoat lives up to their promise.

A classic Balmacaan, this features a zip-in quilted liner, a concealed placket, two deep front pockets, a single hook vent, and lapped seam down the centre back. The cuffs feature ornamental adjusters secured by buttons. Made by London Fog, this is almost certainly made in the USA.

It does have some scuff marks from use, especially near the pockets; this might well come out with dry cleaning, or else would certainly fade to patina. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and as such is just

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 35 1/2
SHoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 39 1/2



      

*5) Aquascutum Balmacaan Raincoat*

A classic Balmacaan raincoat from one of the Big Two makers (the other being Burberry), this beautiful coat is a lovely, simple, classic design. Two deep pockets, single centre vent, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend. It's in excellent condition apart from a name being written on the interior label.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 39 1/2



   

*6) MADE IN THE USA Brooks Brothers Trenchcoat with zip-in liner in sage green*

This is lovely! A double-breasted trenchcoat, this has a simpler silhouette than the classic trench, since it omits the gun flap at the shoulder. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is cut from some soft of microfiber material. It features D-rings on the belt, a removable zip-in liner (all wool), and a removeable collar (all wool). It features adjustable buckles at the cuffs, a lovely dark green tartan lining for the main shell of the coat, and a single centre vent. The pockets are secured by single buttons for security. It also features a zippered interior security pocket. It does have a couple of small marks on it, as shown, but these will likely come out with dry cleaning. It is also missing a front button; but since it has all of its spare buttons attached this won't be a problem to replace. This is thus in Very Good condition.

It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 49





             

*
7) J. Peterman Duster Jacket*

This is terrific! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this jacket has a very cool feature--it's been designed so that the lower half of the jacket can be furled up and studded into a roll to form a shorter-length jacket when the full length is not needed! In addition to this, this jacket features a corduroy collar, adjustable studded storm cuffs, a zippered and studded front, a back yoke, two deep patch pockets in front, and two slash pockets in front, also. This is a very well-designed coat that's simply packed with features! This is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged XL, this measure*s:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (37 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22
Length (when furled): 38 1/2
Length (full): 58 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets and Tweeds!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*1) MADE IN ITALY Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, this is a classic black and white glen plaid. It is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined; the lining is bemberg. It has a single centre vent and features metal-shanked leather-clad football buttons. It is is absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2




      

*
2) Classic Harris Tweed in dark basketweave*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed in a dark basketweave, that's a beautiful mixture of slates, peats, Royal blue, and a hint of lavender. Made in the USA, this jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed. A current two button front model, it has a single centre vent, and also features the classic metal-shanked, football-style buttons. It's in excellent condition, and very well priced at

*just $35.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





   

*3) MADE IN THE USA Orvis silk-wool tweedy jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk or a silk-wool blend. This would be a perfect tweedy jacket for a chap in a warmer climate, as it's lighter-weight than most tweeds. The colourway and patterning of the fabric are wonderful--not quite a basketweave, more of a miniature geometric tapestry weave, this is golden wheat, cream, and tan. It's a contemporary two button model with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*4) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*

A trad icon! This is a lovely example of a classic Brooks Brothers navy blazer cut as a 3/2 sack, with the ever-desirable patch pockets. This features all of its original buttons, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and, of course was Union made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed, but this is a Brooks Blend model, and so is not pure wool. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2



     

*5) STUNNING!!! Smaller Vintage 3/2 sack in lichen green with umber and Royal blue windowpane overchecking!*

*THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*

First, the cloth. This is cut from a lovely heavier-weight, and slightly hairy, tweed, with a base of lovely lichen green and overchecking in burnt umber and Royal Blue. The jacket is vintage, and cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a very high roll--it's almost a three button front, but really a 2.5/3--with beautifully narrow lapels. It has two button cuffs--as you'd expect--and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has lapped seams down the centre back, and a hook vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries a classic Union tag inside the interior pocket. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was made for Raquet Club, the label for which is neatly positioned in the center lining--a convention that was dying out by the 1960s.

This is in excellent condition, and is in a rare smaller size.

*As such, it's a steal at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28





      

*6) GORGEOUS Made in Italy Zegna blazer. Hand tailoring throughout!*

This is absolutely beautiful!

Cut from a wonderful dark navy blue Australian wool cloth that's patterning with reverse-striped herringbone, this beautiful jacket is simply filled with handwork, from the pick-stitching on the lapels and the placket, the pick stitching at the cuffs, and even handwork on the subtle darting, and throughout the lining. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a dual vent, and four button cuffs. Beautifully lightweight, this is perfect for all seasons, provided that you stay inside during the winter! It was Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This really is a beautiful--and beautifully luxurious!--jacket!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged EU 56L (US46L), this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33 1/4



        

*7) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is another lovely classic Harris tweed in herringbone--this time, in a classic slate blue and cream colourway. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a current two button front model. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was, of course, made in the USA. It has a little bit of schmaltz on the right hand sleeve, but this will almost cetainly come out with its first dry-cleaning. Because of this, however, this lovely jacket is priced at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*8) RARE and Beautiful Harris Tweed in barleycorn*

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn weave Harris tweed in oatmeal, this lovely sturdy jacket has the desirable patch pockets on front, as well as metal-shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darts. It was made in the USA. It does have a flaw--a small snag hole on the sleeve, that could be easily repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and is a steal at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*9) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 glen plaid sack in camelhair!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautifully soft camelhair, this classic 3/2 sack is a classic black and cream glen plaid with a subtle overchecking of umber and dark berry red. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, was made in the USA, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent and is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from a small snag in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets and Tweeds!*

*
1) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $25, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*2) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*3) WONDERFUL Pre-1962 Vintage 3/2 sack in 1950s/1960s shadow plaid!*

This is absolutely terrific! From the interior Union label this jacket was built before 1962, and it's a classic late 1950's early 1960's piece, with all of the elements you'd want from something that comes direct from the Golden Era of Ivy Style. It is, of course, a 3/2 sack with a lovely high and fluid lapel roll; the lapels themselves are beautifully narrow, and utterly vintage. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a beautifully dark, subdued 1950's colourway that's almost never seen now, with a wonderful shadow plaid that's overlaid with a pure black overcheck. It has two button cuffs, and was of course, Union Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely, elegant, vintage piece! It does have a small flaw--a small wear mark by one of the buttonholes on the INTERIOR of the jacket, and so this won't be seen when worn. It's also clearly a vintage piece, and so is fairly rated as being in Very Good condition overall.

This would cost a LOT in a vintage niche store specialising in Ivy clothing, or on Etsy, but I'm asking

*just $25, or offer!

Tagged 40L; measurem*ents:

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2





     

This is on the *interior *of the jacket:



*
4) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*5) Deceptively pretty chevron weave tweed jacket!*

At first sight, this appears to be a standard grey and black tweed--if a little unusual since it's woven in a rare chevron pattern. However, closer examination reveals that this has heathered throughout much smaller chevrons in a delicate sepia tea-rose pink with occasional flecks of blue... this gives a wonderfully subtle glow to the tweed, and keeps you coming back to examine it more closely.

In addition to its lovely colourway this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two button closure, and is subtly darted. It has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this lovely tweed!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 31 1/4





    

*6) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you!

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

Perfect for the holiday season, this is a bargain at *just $40, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*7) WONDERFULLY BOLD plaid tweed!*

This is a wonderfully bold plaid tweed jacket--absolutely perfect for an Ivy winter in general, and the holiday season in particular!

I'll let the pictures describe this especially lovely and bold plaid tweed, and focus on the jacket itself. This was Union Made in the USA between 1962 and 1976; my guess is that it dates from the late 1960s. It's a standard two button front jacket, with classic Ivy two button cuffs; all of the original buttons are present and firmly attached. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition. The only flaw is that half of the interior label has been removed!

*Asking just $35, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*8) MADE IN ITALY black and white houndstooth tweed.*

At first, I thought that this was cashmere as it was so soft and had such a wonderful drape, but it's actually simply pure new wool--albeit very, very soft wool! Made in SIena, Italy, this jacket is a classic black and white houndstooth with a lovely fluid curl to the lapel, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring; it's also subtly darted, and features a standard contemporary two button front. It has three cuff buttons, and is unvented--again, as you'd expect from an Italian jacket, and Flusser would approve! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged EU 50R, US 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29



     

*9) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles that form a beautiful whole! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets and twin vents, showing the English influence. There's no country of origin, but I've been informed by mack 1121 that this is an Italian jacket--hence the rather bizarre brand name! It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*10) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $18, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*11) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$29 or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*12) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*13) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*14) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*15) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*16) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*17) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $20!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $20, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*18) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2







      

*19) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $21, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





    

*20) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*21) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*22) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*23) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*TAKE (24) AND (25) TOGETHER FOR JUST $32!*

*24) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*25) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*26) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*Please send me $13 for each of the following jackets--or the cost of shipping for two or more!*

*27) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free?

Tagged a 44, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hats!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) BEAUTIFUL Irish Tweed Walking hat. Made in Ireland. This is absolutely lovely, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. It's a beautiful medly of navy blue, heather purple, and hunter green. Excellent condition! Size S; measures c. 21 3/4" inner circumference. Asking just $18

​
   

2) Classic Scottish Tweed Cap. Made in Scotland. This is lovely, and I'd keep it if it fit me! It does have some discoloration to the lining as a result of age, and so is in Good/very Good condition. Size 7. Asking just $12

​


----------



## ArtVandalay

*LL Bean Town and Field Wool Flannel Pants - 34x35
*-Barely worn, about 2" underneath so plenty of material for a cuff unless you have really long legs (like myself.)
Asking $35 > *$24*
*

LL Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest - Size Large
*Navy blue, good shape - no stretching or pilling.

Asking $24 > *$16*
*

Brooks Brothers 346 Pennies - 10D
*Really nice shape. Made in the Dominican Rep.
Asking $50 > *$30*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bandit44

*Pendleton Flannel Navy Blazer w/ Patch Pockets- 42L (see measurements)*

100% flannel wool, two-button darted blazer with brilliant red satin lining. Would be great for holiday parties. Pewter buttons, excellent condition, asking $40 shipped CONUS.

Chest: 23.5
Sleeve: 27.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length: 33.75
 

*Robert Talbot XL Tie*
Excellent condition, great for the tall man, asking $20 CONUS

Length: 62"
Width: 4"


----------



## Topsider

Price drop before eBay.



Topsider said:


> *Charleston Khakis*
> 
> New with tags!
> 
> Charleston Khakis are made in the U.S.A. by All-American Khakis, a former supplier to Bills Khakis.
> 
> Size 36, unhemmed, 100% cotton. Retail for $98.50.
> *
> **SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Festive Corduroy Trousers from Ralph Lauren*
> 
> New with tags!
> 
> Just in time for the Holidays. 100% cotton. 34" waist, 32" inseam (hemmed). Flat-front, Preston fit. Dark Green.
> 
> *SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC B-3 LEATHER JACKET!*

This is terrific! A classic B-3 leather flying jacket, this is a perfect jacket for the Fall and WInter; rugged, serious, masculine, and built to last--it was, after all, designed for military use in aerial combat. And this example is terrific! the seams on the back and down the sleeves are reinforced for strength, it features a fully functional throat latch to secure the collar up to keep out drafts; this is also fully adjustable and features both a metal buckle and metal grommets for durability in use. It has "V" shaped inserts on the hem at the sides where the side adjusters are, to eliminate "bunching" when these are cinched in; the buckles and grommets on these are also metal and extremely durable. The zip is heavy-duty and works fluidly. The deep side pockets are backed with leather for durability on the inside, as they should be.

This jacket is in excellent condition; the fleece is slightly dull from wear and the locker loop is off on on side.

This is truly outstanding and classic piece of kit, and is a bargain at just *$95, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:

This is tagged a L, but is borderline between L and M.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder); 37 1/2 (when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (note that this is a B3, and so the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length (BOC) 27 1/4


----------



## gamma68

*DROPS AND ADDS:*

*BROOKS BROTHERS CORDUROY PANTS*

Hudson fit, camel color, flat front, uncuffed, cotton/poly blend, tagged 33/30.

Measures 16.5" waist, 28.5" inseam.

No condition issues.

*Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*J CREW CORDUROY PANTS*

Classic fit, tan color, flat front, coin pocket, uncuffed, 100% cotton, tagged 34/30.

Measures 16.75" waist, 28.5" inseam.

No condition issues.

*Asking $20>>$18 CONUS*

*Price for both pairs is $35 CONUS.*

-----------------------------------------------------

*VIYELLA FLANNEL SHIRT*

This is a vintage Viyella, woven in Scotland with the 55% wool/45% cotton blend that is no longer offered.

Tagged size L, fits more like a M.

Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 34" sleeve, 31" length from bottom of collar.

Wonderful colors (see close up of buttons for best color representation). No flaws.

*Asking $25 CONUS*

---------------------------------------

*JCREW CORDUROY SHIRT 

*Cranberry color (see close up of buttons for best color representation)

100% cotton. Tagged size M.

Measures 24" pit-to-pit, 34" sleeve, 32" length from bottom of collar.

Great condition with no flaws or wear at the elbows.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## CMDC

Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers
Size 9.5 B/D

These are in excellent condition--no flaws to the uppers. The only minor issue is that the dovetail heel has become separated on the right shoe. There is no damage to the underlying heel. You will want to have the dovetails replaced though.

$160 conus


----------



## Monocle

Woolrich Langhorne Down Vest - LARGE - If you missed out on this one from Woolrich, here it is, basically still brand new. Last on sale for _*$75.00 *_I believe, and still available at retail (eBay) for _*$140.00*_
No signs of wear, and classic khaki color with buffalo plaid trim. No smoke. W 22.5" L 29.5" My shipped price for AAAC Members = *$46.00*


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$35 Brooks Brothers Sport Coat 43R Made in USA and in great shape. No stains or holes. The fabric is a midweight tweed in greens, tan, gold and orange. Tagged as a 43R but measures out a bit larger.
https://postimg.org/image/4buz30fhv/ https://postimg.org/image/fmxmrdmcz/ https://postimg.org/image/8otilfo8j/
Cheset 23
Shoulders 20
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 24.75 +1.5

$25 John Weitz Harris Tweed Sport Coat ~44R A classic Harris Tweed. Made in the USA, Half-Canvassed and fully lined. Colors of slate blue, navy, and red. No stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/3rbcmkwvn/ https://postimg.org/image/f67tr7983/ https://postimg.org/image/fk95qstbn/
Chest 23.5 
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30
Sleeve 25.5 +2

$35 Lands' End Sport Coat 48R A great coat from Lands End. The fabric is a soft medium weight wool houndstooth. The shoulders have a bit of structure at the sleevehead, but are essentially unpadded. It is a two button front, is fully lined, and has side vents. Tagged as a 48R. No stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/bhi4rpz77/ https://postimg.org/image/hwh5oe5wz/ https://postimg.org/image/jusf04nsj/
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5

$25 H Freeman & Son Sport Coat 48L A fantastic vintage piece from H Freeman. The fabric is a three season weight in Olive, Blue and Brown. It is a sack, half-lined, has swelled edges, two buttons and is side vented. It is tagged as a 48L. No holes or stains
https://postimg.org/image/eabcbqzjn/ https://postimg.org/image/4ohrvg8dv/ https://postimg.org/image/hem08jgc3/
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$45 Hickey Freeman Flannel Suit 42R A lovely and relatively recent piece from HF. The fabric is a glen paid with a brown windowpane in a 92/8 wool cashmere blend. Three buttons, fully lined and center vented. The pants are pleated and cuffed. Tagged as a 42R No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/yb7oh8nar/ https://postimg.org/image/z3acgfrhv/ https://postimg.org/image/pivrqo8hf/ https://postimg.org/image/tdu3w4lbn/
Chest 22
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 24.5 +2

Waist 36 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband42.5
Inseam 32

$30 Corbin of Huntington Tweed Sack Sport Coat ~44L Trad to the Bone! A dark plaid with a subtle red windowpane. Great shoulders, fully canvassed, swelled edges, sack, center vent and fully lined. There is some fading to the lining, but that is the worst of it. No stain or holes. 
https://postimg.org/image/3mqvymgz7/ https://postimg.org/image/fd4tg09rn/ https://postimg.org/image/oid69vd6b/ https://postimg.org/image/bcxo3rjar/
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Length BOC 32.5

$22 Corbin Gray Flannel Trousers 35 A staple of any wardrobe. I am guessing these are 100% wool. Simple and classic. Flat front and cuffed with no stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/oapjdd27n/ https://postimg.org/image/7phwxpb3n/ https://postimg.org/image/dzd6kpaib/
Waist 35 +2
Outseam from top of waistband 40
Inseam29.25 +3 if you lose the cuff

$22 Corbin Brown Flannel Trousers More of the same, this time in a dark heather brown. Soft and warm with no stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/hclf7f437/ https://postimg.org/image/o1rynfpf7/ https://postimg.org/image/3run8aoab/
Waist 41 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband 43.5
Inseam 32 +3 if you lose the cuff

$25 Red Flannel Vest 46R Just in time for the holiday party. Made in Canada and tagged as a 46R. The material is 70/20/10 Wool Polyamide and Cashmere. The only issue is one very faint spot I have tried to show in the second picture. I am quite sure it would not show when worn with a sport coat. The back has an adjustment strap.
https://postimg.org/image/ce2i6mpo3/ https://postimg.org/image/h1d5m52er/
Chest 24
Length down back 24
Shoulder 14.5

$50 Alden 9571F 12 D/B Aldens Flex-Welt blucher. I believe this model is on the Copley last. The shoes have the original soles and heels, both of which show wear but have many miles left. Sorry but the shoe trees are not included with these. 
https://postimg.org/image/5wjln4far/ https://postimg.org/image/6om9mbjhv/https://postimg.org/image/94o3061kj/ https://postimg.org/image/wf28vue0j/ https://postimg.org/image/9evljig6r/

$40 Allen Edmonds Park Ave Merlot 11C Standard issue PA's in cordovan. Overall in great shape. They have been resoled, but it was a full sole and heel and very well done. The shoe trees are not included.
https://postimg.org/image/4nvq1hncj/ https://postimg.org/image/cj69gawz7/ https://postimg.org/image/ivleq501f/ https://postimg.org/image/5c4kkfm2b/


----------



## CMDC

JPress lambswool v-neck sweater. Color is what I would call a "Dijon Yellow." Excellent condition
Made in Ireland

Tagged L but seems to measure a bit larger...

Pit to Pit: 26
Length: 29
Sleeve: 37

$36 conus


----------



## CMDC

Here is a great line up of trousers for someone who is confident in their style. I think these would look smashing with a navy blazer. With holiday party season nigh upon us, these will inject festivity into any occasion. All are identically sized and I'm pretty sure they are unworn. Each are narrow wale corduroy, forward pleat, and cuffed.

Ben Silver GTH corduroy trousers
Made in USA
37 waist; 30.5 inseam

$38 conus each


----------



## CMDC

Two pairs of khakis, both in excellent condition w/little wear.

Brooks Brothers Clark Fit khakis
Flat front, no cuff

34 x 30

$30 conus



















Orvis khakis. Nice heft to these.
Flat front, no cuff

38 x 30

$30 conus


----------



## CMDC

Visconti Shetland crewneck sweater in orange. Haven't been able to find anything on this maker but sweater is in excellent condition.

Pit to Pit; 21
Length: 25.5
Sleeve: 31

$30 conus


----------



## hooker4186

Price drops across the board

Two Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBDs - Size BB2. Bought these a while back, wore them a few times each but have lost weight and they're a bit too big for me. Asking *$32 *each shipped CONUS.
One tattersall and the other a variation on the Bengal stripe. 

















Tattersall measurements:
P2P: 23
Sleeve: 27 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

Striped measurements:
P2P: 22
Sleeve: 25.5 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/l9oDK


BB Check shirt. Wool cotton blend, perfect for fall. Size Small. Asking *$23 *shipped CONUS.









Striped measurements:
P2P: 21.5
Sleeve: 22.5 
Shoulder: 17.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/ec8kK


Stetson cap - 100% silk, brown herringbone weave. Tagged a size large - I wear a 7 3/8" and it fits me well. Asking *$22 *shipped CONUS









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/SfxWg


No name tweed cap. Size 7 3/8". Asking *$13 *shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/sOFyH


Blackwatch cap from Hats of Ireland. Size 7 1/4". Asking *$17 *shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/bkQxa


J Press York Street Tweed Baseball Cap. Asking *$23* shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/zGI8K


----------



## CMDC

Here's a really interesting Brooks Brothers sport coat. Never seen one of these before. The inner tag is one of the wash-n-wear ones but there's no mention of fabric content. Feels like a heavy linen to me but my bet is that it is cotton. Color is navy and white. A nice texture and weight for warmer weather. Condition is virtually new. Shoulders almost un-padded.

2 button sack

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 25.25 +2.5

$46 conus


----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart cavalry twill trousers
Reverse pleat and cuffed. Side pocket edges leather lined.

35 waist; 28.5 inseam

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers dark olive gabardine trousers
Reverse pleat and cuffed

36 waist; 32 inseam

$30 conus


----------



## catside

Wow CMDC is killing it!


----------



## Reuben

$35 each, $55 together:










LL Bean made in Scotland fair isle, 100% tagged L-Tall and measures ~ 25" ptp, 29.5" long, 35" sleeves measured as a dress shirt.










Gant Tennis cable knit sweater from their USA tennis collection, NWT when I got it and worn about twice last winter. 100% wool, tagged an L and measures ~ 25" PtP, 29" long, 35" sleeves measured as a shirt.


----------



## catside

A final drop, this one is really lovely, will be a shame to send it to ebay consigner who will get me more.



catside said:


> Paul Stuart Classic rust colored tweed. Hand of the tweed is akin to handwoven. Inside tags feature a sheep or goat. Based on the lining barely used. Appears fully canvassed and US made.
> This is an amazing piece of clothing for lovers of tweed. Appears to be 38-40 range. Approximate measurements:
> PtoP 21.5, sh 18.5 maybe a little less, BOC 30, sleeves 24.5 with an inch perhaps to extend.
> $75--now $65


----------



## tennesseean_87

Sz 9 Brand New Bostonian Saddle shoes *$45 Made in USA*





Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature Scotch/pebble-grain PTD *Made in USA $50*





Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature PTD *Made in USA $50*





38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$30* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$10*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$5*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $8*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*

More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $10 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $7


----------



## CMDC

Now the shirt rundown from Saturday's run. All in excellent condition. No flaws

Paul Stuart spread collar, French cuff shirt.
15.5 x 33

$24 conus



















Lands End short sleeve bd madras shirt
Made in USA
Size L

$19 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
Size L

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue Bengal strip pinpoint ocbd

17 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers spread collar Tattersall
17 x 36 Slim Fit

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinstripe must iron pinpoint ocbd
17 x 36

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers yellow must iron pinpoint ocbd
Made in USA

17 x 36

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
Size XXL

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt
Size XXL

$23 conus


----------



## Titus_A

Is there anyone out there with shoes they're trying to move? I'm looking for something in the world of bluchers in a 9.5D (at least, I assume that's right: I'm looking for my little brother, and my mother said that a 9.5 fit him "in Rockports." I'm assuming that means, more or less, 9.5 in an AE and a 9 in an Alden. But since I'm not really sure, I'm looking to minimize cost on a gamble.)


----------



## Reuben

I hope y'all will forgive me for such a fast bump, but this was posted late last night and nocked back a page early this morning.



Reuben said:


> $35 each, $55 together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean made in Scotland fair isle, 100% tagged L-Tall and measures ~ 25" ptp, 29.5" long, 35" sleeves measured as a dress shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant Tennis cable knit sweater from their USA tennis collection, NWT when I got it and worn about twice last winter. 100% wool, tagged an L and measures ~ 25" PtP, 29" long, 35" sleeves measured as a shirt.


----------



## Reuben

Bump and drop:


Reuben said:


> So, I wish I could make the sleeves work on this one because it's an absolute beauty and a near-perfect fit everywhere else. Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit, 3-button cuffs, natural shoulders, half-lined, hooked vent and flat-front trousers with a 1.75" cuff. I can't find anything wrong with it either, no wear or fraying at all. Tagged a 46L but measures more like a 44-45ML.
> 
> Jacket:
> Pit-to-Pit: 23.5
> Shoulders: 18.5
> Sleeves: 24" plus maybe 1.25", 1.5" at the absolute most.
> Length: 32" from bottom of collar
> 
> Trousers:
> Waist: 40.5" (plus 1" to let)
> Outseam: 42.75"
> Inseam: 31.25" (plus 1.75" cuffs and 2" of extra fabric)
> Rise: 11.5"
> 
> *Price: *$90*->$65 shipped in the US
> 
> *Edit: also willing to consider trades for ~44-43L(ish) jackets, 16.5-36 shirts, ~35-30 pants, ~10C shoes, and bow ties.


----------



## plupy

BEN SILVER REP STRIPES *SOLD*
Not mint but nice & sharp - some spots on linings and both could use a pressing. Blue w/gold has a weaving flaw (shown). $12 each or both for $22 including shipping. Thanks!


----------



## catside

I have two used traditional Donegal fisherman's hats that I don't wear so they are here for sale.
From Hanna hats of Donegal, model Skipper, handmade and size L, one in classic Donegal tweed, other heringbone tweed of Harris texture both green. When new 50 euros.
Would like to sell them together for SOLD, give one to your uncle. As usual satisfaction guaranteed with quality, size is your responsibility. Hanna list these as 60, 61 cm. I am a 59 and they fit a little big but very wearable. O'Connel's say L in Hanna corresponds to 7 and half.
Stock photos:


----------



## 123abc

MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Cream colored, very Trad, IMO. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $15 shipped.

Not a pro at listing here, but trying to re-sell a cardigan sweater vest I bought from TweedyDon here on AAAC in this thread. He knows more about this stuff than I so I am just copying his listing of this item, if I can. I bought several nice items from him and all were great! This sweater is just too trad for me - I'm just not a cardigan type I guess. It's very nice and seems very well made.










Here is the link his listing sent me to with more photos - hope this works. I'll snap a few pics if you can't see enough detail.

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/tweedydon028/DSC02459-Copy_zps72fc7d2d.jpg.html


----------



## frosejr

DROP...



frosejr said:


> I purchased these thinking I would experience the wonders of horsebits on a bargain, after reading here about the speculation these were made by Alden (unconfirmed, IIRC). I learned two things: 1) 12D/12M does not work when you are a 12B/12C; and 2) horsebits don't do it for me, I don't wear these that much. My $$ loss/information gain is your style gain, if horsebits are your bag.
> 
> Asking NOW *$55* delivered CONUS, shoe trees not included.
> 
> Bigger view
> Another view
> Another view
> Another view
> Another view
> Another view
> Another view
> Another view


----------



## wwilson

*Florsheim Royal Imperials in shell cordovan, size 8D in great shape!*


__
https://flic.kr/p/qn7FP1
      

These are five-nail models that have had the V-cleat heel replaced with Vibram heels (very minimal wear on them). I can't find any negative signs of wear on the uppers, they are in really good shape. I'd really like for these great shoes to go to a fellow forum member before I go to the bay with them. I'm currently waiting for my other pics to download but feel free to contact me with any questions or offers, asking (Sold Pending Funds) shipped CONUS...

Thanks for looking!

Billy


__
https://flic.kr/p/q5Cje7


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

bumps and drops

I found this tuxedo a while back, it's from "Palm Beach", a brand I usually associate with junk, but it's much older than any other Palm Beach stuff I've seen and it appears to be better made and better preserved.
Vintage tuxedo in what to my eye looks like a very very dark, midnight blue, appears black except under daylight.
I believe it's fully canvased in a nice material with a hint of texture to it.
Shawl collar, oddly with subtly pleated trousers tagged a size 42
21.5" across the chest, 19" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back.
trousers are a 34" (17" measured across waist) with a 31" inseam and 2" in length to gain
asking $65 shipped or offer
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr

Stanley Blacker Madras 
Not a sack, missing a button
21" chest, 16.75" shoulders, 24" sleeves, 29" bottom of collar to hem down the back
I think it fits like a 38
asking $20 shipped
IMG_4238 by s, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/pnWjSn


__
https://flic.kr/p/poc2YU


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6JBZp

Polo Ralph Lauren Silk Jacket
From the "Ralph Lauren Signature" line of the mid to late 00s, I've heard it was between PRL and Purple Label, but I think it's about on par with modern Corneliani/Caruso PRL stuff.
3 Button, darted
all silk, kinda slubby
tagged size 44L
24.5" chest, 21.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $60/offer
IMG_3814 by jes, on Flickr
IMG_3815 by jos, on Flickr
I

Vintage, no-name very heavy wool pants
Thrifted these in the spring, just got them out to get hemmed and realized there isn't enough inseam for me
very heavy, flat front, great condition, no moth holes, 32x32(+1" inseam to let out)
asking $25 shipped/offer
by j, on Flickr


----------



## efdll

Old Palm Beach was a respectable maker of tropical weight clothes, very popular in Florida and the Caribbean.


----------



## Steve Smith

efdll said:


> Old Palm Beach was a respectable maker of tropical weight clothes, very popular in Florida and the Caribbean.


Thanks for adding that perspective. I was looking at it and thinking "Who cares about the label? That is a great vintage piece."


----------



## conductor

Drop on these before heading to eBay. 
Now askig $120 shipped conus.



conductor said:


> Cross post from sales forum:
> 
> Size 12 A BB LHS Shell Cordovan. I am the original owner of these shoes. I just size up a tad and now I have two pair, so I'm selling these.
> Original soles and heels. Some stitching has pulled loose where the sides meets the straps (NOT the vamp side - pictured). An easy fix for a cobbler.
> 
> Asking $135 shipped conus.


----------



## CMDC

JPress blue must iron ocbd w/flap pocket
Made in USA

16.5 x 35

$25 conus



















Wm Fox of DC multicolor check button down sport shirt
I'm 99% positive this is made by Gitman Brothers. Every shirt from Wm A Fox I've found has been Gitman and the tags on this are the same used by them.
Made in USA

15.5 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## DonCiccio

CMDC said:


> JPress blue must iron ocbd w/flap pocket
> Made in USA
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wm Fox of DC multicolor check button down sport shirt
> I'm 99% positive this is made by Gitman Brothers. Every shirt from Wm A Fox I've found has been Gitman and the tags on this are the same used by them.
> Made in USA
> 
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> $22 conus


Greetings, 
Do you ship to Sweden? Want to buy the J Press shirt from you

Tanks in advance 
Fernando (donciccio)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anyone have a Bean 10% off coupon they aren't going to use? I'll trade you for a tie!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bills M2
Original Khaki Color
size 36 (waist is 17.5" across laid flat) with a 33.5" inseam, no cuffs
asking $30 shipped
by s, on Flickr

Berle Flannel-lined khakis
Pleated front, buffalo check lining, 36x33, mint condition
asking $30 shipped
by j, on Flickr

Tartan Sportcoat
I picked this up for myself a while back, but it's a bit big and I never reached for it anyways, thought someone might like it for a holiday party. 
Stanley Blacker, 2B, brass buttons, darted, lapels are on the big side too.
20.5" chest, 17" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 31.25" back of collar to hem
asking $25 shipped
IMG_4659 by js, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qngaox


__
https://flic.kr/p/q5SFD1

Brooks Brothers Hudson Cords
Look a bit washed out in the picture, but these are crisp and new-looking. 
flat front, 34x30, the hem was removed but not taken out (if that makes any sense)
asking $25/shipped
by js, on Flickr

hem-->


----------



## wacolo

ISO USA Sebago Campsides in 10.5D Tan.


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> More from my closet, purging....
> 
> Here is a great Polo Ralph Lauren brown herringbone sportcoat. It is extremely soft wool, almost a cashmere feel. It is completely unstructured. 3/2 lightly darted. 3 patch pockets. Half Norfolk. Single vent.
> 
> Tagged 40R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 17
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 + 1.5
> 
> $45 conus


----------



## plupy

*SOLD* OWT Brooks Brothers tie red with silver stripes. New/old with price tag still pinned in! Think this is what we paid in the 80s? 3.5" wide. $20 shipped.


----------



## plupy

*Patagonia Retro-X Deep Pile Jacket - oatmeal Small*

*SOLD* Love this jacket but doesn't fit me right. Worn but no condition issues. Measures 22" pit to pit, 24" down the back from collar. Tagged size small, Made in Canada. Priced on the low side of evilBay average at $59 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

This weekend's offerings. Minimal wear on all of these. Excellent condition; no flaws

Magee Donegal Mist tweed sportcoat for Archie Brown & Son of Bermuda--grey w/olive and blue
2 button, darted. Single vent

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5 +2

$50 conus





































Wool tartan trousers. Perfect for holiday season. No maker.
Flat front, no cuff

38 waist; 31 inseam +1.5 underneath

$38 conus




























Brooks Brothers Clark fit khakis--flat front, no cuff
34 x 34

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers bengal stripe shirt
16 x 32/32

$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

Titus_A said:


> Is there anyone out there with shoes they're trying to move? I'm looking for something in the world of bluchers in a 9.5D (at least, I assume that's right: I'm looking for my little brother, and my mother said that a 9.5 fit him "in Rockports." I'm assuming that means, more or less, 9.5 in an AE and a 9 in an Alden. But since I'm not really sure, I'm looking to minimize cost on a gamble.)


I'll be posting several pairs in this size (from the overstuffed and very, very wonderful closets of *efdll*) this weekend!

And someone should grab those tartan trousers from CMDC!


----------



## ArtVandalay

15.5-35 BB OCBD
Slim Fit, non-iron.
$28


Green/khaki surcingle belt - no label
Marked size 34. 33" from center hole to end of strap. Bought this one on the Exchange a few months ago, but it's a little small for me.
$20


Lands End Christmas trees
3.25" wide. Silk. Made in USA. 
Asking $16. Add $3 for Priority shipping on this one.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*LL Bean Town and Field Wool Flannel Pants - 34x35
*-Barely worn, about 2" underneath so plenty of material for a cuff unless you have really long legs (like myself.)
Asking $35 > *$22*

*

Brooks Brothers 346 Pennies - 10D
*Really nice shape. Made in the Dominican Rep.
Asking $50 > *$27*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC B3 leather flying jacket!*

This is terrific! A classic B-3 leather flying jacket, this is a perfect jacket for the Fall and WInter; rugged, serious, masculine, and built to last--it was, after all, designed for military use in aerial combat. And this example is terrific! the seams on the back and down the sleeves are reinforced for strength, it features a fully functional throat latch to secure the collar up to keep out drafts; this is also fully adjustable and features both a metal buckle and metal grommets for durability in use. It has "V" shaped inserts on the hem at the sides where the side adjusters are, to eliminate "bunching" when these are cinched in; the buckles and grommets on these are also metal and extremely durable. The zip is heavy-duty and works fluidly. The deep side pockets are backed with leather for durability on the inside, as they should be.

This jacket is in excellent condition; the fleece is slightly dull from wear and the locker loop is off on on side.

This is truly outstanding and classic piece of kit, and is a bargain at* just $75, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:

This is tagged a L, but is borderline between L and M.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder); 37 1/2 (when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (note that this is a B3, and so the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length (BOC) 27 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL NOW UNDER $40 SHIPPED! NWT Southwick, Orkney Tweed, vintage 3/2 sacks, and more! OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

*I'm very surprised that some of these jackets are still available--the Orkney custom made tweed, the NWT Southwick, the beautiful, classic Ivy plaids and tartans, the gem that's the Korn guncheck, and more, all should have been snapped up quickly! And I'm sure they will now, with these asking prices... and, of course, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY, VERY WELCOME!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $25, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*2) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*3) WONDERFUL Pre-1962 Vintage 3/2 sack in 1950s/1960s shadow plaid!*

This is absolutely terrific! From the interior Union label this jacket was built before 1962, and it's a classic late 1950's early 1960's piece, with all of the elements you'd want from something that comes direct from the Golden Era of Ivy Style. It is, of course, a 3/2 sack with a lovely high and fluid lapel roll; the lapels themselves are beautifully narrow, and utterly vintage. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a beautifully dark, subdued 1950's colourway that's almost never seen now, with a wonderful shadow plaid that's overlaid with a pure black overcheck. It has two button cuffs, and was of course, Union Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely, elegant, vintage piece! It does have a small flaw--a small wear mark by one of the buttonholes on the INTERIOR of the jacket, and so this won't be seen when worn. It's also clearly a vintage piece, and so is fairly rated as being in Very Good condition overall.

This would cost a LOT in a vintage niche store specialising in Ivy clothing, or on Etsy, but I'm asking

*just $25, or offer!

Tagged 40L; measurem*ents:

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2





     

This is on the *interior *of the jacket:



*
4) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*5) Deceptively pretty chevron weave tweed jacket!*

At first sight, this appears to be a standard grey and black tweed--if a little unusual since it's woven in a rare chevron pattern. However, closer examination reveals that this has heathered throughout much smaller chevrons in a delicate sepia tea-rose pink with occasional flecks of blue... this gives a wonderfully subtle glow to the tweed, and keeps you coming back to examine it more closely.

In addition to its lovely colourway this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a standard two button closure, and is subtly darted. It has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this lovely tweed!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 31 1/4





    

*6) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!
*
THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you! 

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

Perfect for the holiday season, this is a bargain at *just $40, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*7) WONDERFULLY BOLD plaid tweed!*

This is a wonderfully bold plaid tweed jacket--absolutely perfect for an Ivy winter in general, and the holiday season in particular!

I'll let the pictures describe this especially lovely and bold plaid tweed, and focus on the jacket itself. This was Union Made in the USA between 1962 and 1976; my guess is that it dates from the late 1960s. It's a standard two button front jacket, with classic Ivy two button cuffs; all of the original buttons are present and firmly attached. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It's in absolutely excellent condition. The only flaw is that half of the interior label has been removed!

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4



     

*8) VINTAGE 3/2 jacket with jetted pockets and twin vents.*

This is a lovely vintage piece, showing a mixture of styles that form a beautiful whole! First, this has a classic 3/2 lapel roll--although it has subtle darts, so it's not a sack. It also has jetted pockets and twin vents, showing the English influence. There's no country of origin, but I've been informed by mack 1121 that this is an Italian jacket--hence the rather bizarre brand name! It's also half-canvassed and fully lined. The patterning and colourway are wonderful--a classic dark grey and cream barleycorn, with a subtle overcheck in mustard and chestnut. This is also a heavier tweed, and so could readily be used as outerwear. It's in excellent condition, except for two small frays in the lining where it appears that the locker look was removed.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this very cool jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29







   

*9) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $16, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





     

*10) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$25 or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*11) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*12) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

*WHY IS THIS STILL HERE?*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*13) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*14) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*15) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*16) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $20!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*17) GORGEOUS NEW WITH TAGS SOUTHWICK SILK/WOOL JACKET! 44L. $650 retail.*

*I'm SHOCKED this is still available!*

This is a stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed, but otherwise all of its tags are intact, including its original retail tags. I have full provenance on this jacket, and can attest that it is New With Tags--as such, it is in pristine condition.

Original retail: *$650*
My asking price: *$40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in CONUS. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Jackets and Tweeds!*

*18) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*19) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*20) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

*THIS IS LOVELY--SOMEONE SHOULD GRAB IT!*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*21) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*22) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*TAKE (23) AND (24) TOGETHER FOR JUST $30!*

*23) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*24) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*25) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*26) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*27) MADE IN ITALY Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid jacket*

ON HOLD

This is beautiful! Made in Italy for Brooks Brothers, this is a classic black and white glen plaid. It is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined; the lining is bemberg. It has a single centre vent and features metal-shanked leather-clad football buttons. It is is absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2



     

*
28) Classic Harris Tweed in dark basketweave*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed in a dark basketweave, that's a beautiful mixture of slates, peats, Royal blue, and a hint of lavender. Made in the USA, this jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed. A current two button front model, it has a single centre vent, and also features the classic metal-shanked, football-style buttons. It's in excellent condition, and very well priced at

*just $30

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





   

*29) MADE IN THE USA Orvis silk-wool tweedy jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk or a silk-wool blend. This would be a perfect tweedy jacket for a chap in a warmer climate, as it's lighter-weight than most tweeds. The colourway and patterning of the fabric are wonderful--not quite a basketweave, more of a miniature geometric tapestry weave, this is golden wheat, cream, and tan. It's a contemporary two button model with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*30) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*

A trad icon! This is a lovely example of a classic Brooks Brothers navy blazer cut as a 3/2 sack, with the ever-desirable patch pockets. This features all of its original buttons, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and, of course was Union made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed, but this is a Brooks Blend model, and so is not pure wool. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2



     

*31) GORGEOUS Made in Italy Zegna blazer. Hand tailoring throughout!*

*WHY IS THIS HERE? This is absolutely beautiful! *

Cut from a wonderful dark navy blue Australian wool cloth that's patterning with reverse-striped herringbone, this beautiful jacket is simply filled with handwork, from the pick-stitching on the lapels and the placket, the pick stitching at the cuffs, and even handwork on the subtle darting, and throughout the lining. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a dual vent, and four button cuffs. Beautifully lightweight, this is perfect for all seasons, provided that you stay inside during the winter! It was Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This really is a beautiful--and beautifully luxurious!--jacket!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged EU 56L (US46L), this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33 1/4



        

*32) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is another lovely classic Harris tweed in herringbone--this time, in a classic slate blue and cream colourway. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a current two button front model. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was, of course, made in the USA. It has a little bit of schmaltz on the right hand sleeve, but this will almost cetainly come out with its first dry-cleaning. Because of this, however, this lovely jacket is priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

 
     

*33) RARE and Beautiful Harris Tweed in barleycorn*

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn weave Harris tweed in oatmeal, this lovely sturdy jacket has the desirable patch pockets on front, as well as metal-shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darts. It was made in the USA. It does have a flaw--a small snag hole on the sleeve, that could be easily repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and is a steal at just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*34) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 glen plaid sack in camelhair!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautifully soft camelhair, this classic 3/2 sack is a classic black and cream glen plaid with a subtle overchecking of umber and dark berry red. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, was made in the USA, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent and is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from a small snag in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*WINTER IS COMING!*

*Winter is coming, and I have what you need to keep warm! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*2) MA1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $14, or offer.

Tagged size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*3) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*4) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*TUXEDOS!*

With the holiday season just beginning, I'm pleased to offer these beautiful tuxedos to carry you through the plentiful parties that you'll be enjoying! With shawl lapels, peak lapels, and notch lapels, single-breasted and double-breasted, these range from classic Ivy offerings from the 1960s to recent beautiful from Brooks Brothers and a lovely velvet dinner jacket from Jos. Bank, proving even they get things right sometimes!

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) IVY GRAIL! A BEAUTIFUL PEAK-LAPEL, DOUBLE BREASTED TUXEDO FROM LANGROCK OF PRINCETON!*



*A RARE example of an item from Langrock's original New Haven store!*​
I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beautiful tuxedo most certainly qualifies. First, it is from Langrock--THE Ivy store that was the epitome of Ivy Style during the Golden Age of Ivy clothing. Most closely associated with Princeton--where it was THE clothier--Langrock actually started in New Haven, serving Yale. Langrock has long gone from both Princeton and New Haven, but its reputation carries on intact--indeed, so storied is Langrock that even Langrock labels are in demand among collectors. And that makes this tuxedo very, very special indeed--for this was made not for the Princeton store, but for the original Langrock store in New Haven.

More information on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Bruce Boyer and Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

This tuxedo more than lives up to its august pedigree. It features peak lapels faced in grosgrain--the classic Ivy touch that is hardly ever seen on modern pieces. It is double breasted, with a formal 2 by 2 button configuration; it has a single button closure. The cloth that it is cut from is beautiful; heavier weight than modern pieces, it has a lovely solid heft to it, designed for parties in the large, chilly halls of Princeton houses and University. It presents as black at first sight, but on very close inspection it can be seen to consist of very thin vertical stripes of two very close shades of black--a detail that almost no-one will ever notice. It features a hand-finished buttonhole on the lapel, with a holding string just below it to secure the stem of your boutonniere. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, and the pockets are jetted. It features four sleeve buttons. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons to secure your suspenders. They also feature an on-seam ticket pocket.

It was, of course, clearly made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues commensurate with its age. First, there is some minor rubbing to the peaks of the lapels. Second, there are three loose stitches on the underside of the lapels at the joint of the peak; this is a easy fix, or else could simply be ignored. There is some loose stitching in the lining of the trousers. There is also a small oval rub mark on the turn of the right lapel, as shown. Were I an ebay seller I would rate this as being in EXCELLENT VINTAGE CONDITION, but I prefer to be conservative in ratings, and so this is in Very Good condition overall, with no "vintage" caveats put on this!

This truly is a grail piece, and owing to its classic beauty and tradly solidity is ready to carry you through decades of holiday seasons. *As such, this really is a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+2 1/2)






        ​
*2) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Shawl Collar Tuxedo!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! A fairly recent offering by Brooks Brothers, this beauty is Made in the USA. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a beautiful shawl collar. It also features two covered button cuffs and a single button fastening. It has a single centre vent. The trousers have no belt loops, but feature buttons for suspenders (braces); they are, of course, flat front. They have the classic side stripe of all good formal trousers. This tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking $55, or offer.

Tagged a 48ML, this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2

waist 20 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2 1/2)



      

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $40, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*5) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*6) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*8) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## catside

Here is a gem you will not find anywhere, ebay whatnot, but only in the exchange!
*Size 7.5D, bench made in England, Crockett and Jones for Polo Ralph Lauren kiltie tassel loafers*!
$100 CONUS


----------



## zeppacoustic

Looking for last year's windowpane Stafford Harris Tweed in 40R. No luck so far on eBay.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining scarves!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more scarves!

Please PM with interest and offers!​
1) Amicale. 100% cashmere. A striking scarf! Width: 11 3/4, length: 61, fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $12

    

3) Highland Tweeds scarf, in pure wool. Made in the UK. A beautiful tweedy plaid in purples and heathers! Width: 11 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 3. Asking just $14.

   

4) Red plaid scarf. No fabric content or country of origin, but clearly wool, and almost certainly from Scotland. Width: 12, length: 49, fringe 1. Asking just $10

  

8) A lovely striped cashmere scarf! Width: 10 1/4, lengh: 53, fringe: 2 2/4. Asking just $12.

   

9) Lochmere. A beautiful scarf! 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. Absolutely excellent condition! Width: 12, length: 60, fringe: 3. Asking just $14.

    

12) Pendleton. Made in the USA. This has a very small hole, as shown, hence is just in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2, length: 56, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $9, or offer.

    

13) Wool scarf. Nice and basic! Width: 11 3/4, length: 64, fringe: 2. Asking just $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on BEAUTIFUL COATS!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA!

ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) GRAIL! STUNNING Irish tweed coat with "fur" collar and lining. ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2014. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, Langrock trenchcoats, Brooks' tweed overcoats cut from Crombie cloth, or Chesterfield topcoats--of which I will be listing examples shortly today!

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. It features lapped seams throughout, and a single centre hook vent. All the tailoring details you'd want on a coat of this quality! There's even a fully functional buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar.

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it'll last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this coat still has the spare button for this button attached on the reverse, so replacing the missing one is an easy five-minute job! As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*This beauty is a steal at just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 1/2





        
 

*
2) CLASSIC! Velvet Collar Chesterfield Topcoat. *

A classic and beautiful Chesterfield with a velvet collar! This example is cut from a charcoal grey herringbone wool, and features the traditional black velvet collar. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three-button front with a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. It has two deep front pockets, and two interior pockets; it also features a front breast pocket. This is in absolutely excellent condition, except that there is a tiny rub on the collar.

*This is a bargain at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Classic Rainwear!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) IVY GRAIL! c.44L. Classic Trenchcoat w/removable lining made by Aquascutum for LANGROCK OF PRINCETON! Absolutely gorgeous! *

Bruce Boyer described Langrock of Princeton as one of the best four Ivy league clothiers in the country, and he wasn't wrong. Langrock was THE Ivy League clothier during the Golden Era of the Ivy League look, and ever since it closed its doors for the last time in the 1990s its products have become increasingly rare, and as a result have been increasing in desirability and, alas, price--even damaged examples of Langrock goods command premium prices in the Trad/Ivy market.

Broyer on Langrock can be found here, courtesy of Ivy Style:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

I'm thus delighted to offer today a true Trad/Ivy Grail--an Aquascutum raincoat, complete with removal liner, in absolutely excellent condition, that was expressly made for Langrock.

As you'd expect from a coat from one of the Big Two raincoat makers (the other, of course, being Burberry) that was made expressly for Langrock this is exceptional quality. It is a classic trenchcoat, made famous by the British officers of the First World War, Bogart in Casablanca, Graham Greene coughing asthmatically in his taxi as he raced through the London Blitz to make his reassuring radio announcements, and a host of film noir detectives and villains. As such, it is double breasted, with a full complement of buttons on each side. It features leather-covered buckles at the belt and at the belts used to adjust the cuffs; these show some patina, but much less than you'd expect given its age--this coat was worn rarely, and carefully looked after! It has a fully functional gun flap at the shoulder, and the belt features D-rings--legend has it that these were designed to hold grenades, but as anyone familiar with ordnance knows, this can't possibly be the case unless you're suicidal--they were actually used for maps, binoculars, and a spare sidearm in the trenches. It has, of course epaulettes, and a single centre vent, which is secured by a vent button. It features the classic Aquascutum check lining in the main shell; it also has a BUTTON-IN removeable liner--far more desirable than the more common zip liners. The liner is 90% wool, and 10% nylon for strength. All of the liner buttons are intact. This coat also features a deep interior side pocket at the chest level for your wallet, and two deep pockets on the front; these feature flaps which can be buttoner shut, or opened up for ease of access--one of the marks of the better designed trenches. It also features a collar stitched on the underside so it will stay up, and the classic "lambchop" throat latch that will secure the collar shut and up when needed.

It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition. There is no fabric content listed, but my suspicion is that this is all cotton. However, since I cannot say this for certain, please assume that it is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend, and it is priced accordingly!

Did I mention that this coat was made expressly for Langrock of Princeton? 

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the CONUS.*

Tagged a 44T, and runs true; measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 36 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Length (BOC): 46
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.









           

*2) Aquascutum Balmacaan Raincoat*

A classic Balmacaan raincoat from one of the Big Two makers (the other being Burberry), this beautiful coat is a lovely, simple, classic design. Two deep pockets, single centre vent, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend. It's in excellent condition apart from a name being written on the interior label.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 39 1/2



     

*3) MADE IN THE USA Brooks Brothers Trenchcoat with zip-in liner in sage green*

This is lovely! A double-breasted trenchcoat, this has a simpler silhouette than the classic trench, since it omits the gun flap at the shoulder. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is cut from some soft of microfiber material. It features D-rings on the belt, a removable zip-in liner (all wool), and a removeable collar (all wool). It features adjustable buckles at the cuffs, a lovely dark green tartan lining for the main shell of the coat, and a single centre vent. The pockets are secured by single buttons for security. It also features a zippered interior security pocket. It does have a couple of small marks on it, as shown, but these will likely come out with dry cleaning. It is also missing a front button; but since it has all of its spare buttons attached this won't be a problem to replace. This is thus in Very Good condition.

It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 49





             

*
4) J. Peterman Duster Jacket*

This is terrific! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this jacket has a very cool feature--it's been designed so that the lower half of the jacket can be furled up and studded into a roll to form a shorter-length jacket when the full length is not needed! In addition to this, this jacket features a corduroy collar, adjustable studded storm cuffs, a zippered and studded front, a back yoke, two deep patch pockets in front, and two slash pockets in front, also. This is a very well-designed coat that's simply packed with features! This is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged XL, this measure*s:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (37 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22
Length (when furled): 38 1/2
Length (full): 58 1/2


----------



## hooker4186

Price drops across the board

Two Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBDs - Size BB2. Bought these a while back, wore them a few times each but have lost weight and they're a bit too big for me. Asking *$32 *each shipped CONUS.
One tattersall and the other a variation on the Bengal stripe. 

















Tattersall measurements:
P2P: 23
Sleeve: 27 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

Striped measurements:
P2P: 22
Sleeve: 25.5 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/l9oDK


BB Check shirt. Wool cotton blend, perfect for fall. Size Small. Asking *$23 *shipped CONUS.









Striped measurements:
P2P: 21.5
Sleeve: 22.5 
Shoulder: 17.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/ec8kK


Stetson cap - 100% silk, brown herringbone weave. Tagged a size large - I wear a 7 3/8" and it fits me well. Asking *$22 *shipped CONUS









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/SfxWg


No name tweed cap. Size 7 3/8". Asking *$13 *shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/sOFyH


Blackwatch cap from Hats of Ireland. Size 7 1/4". Asking *$17 *shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/bkQxa


J Press York Street Tweed Baseball Cap. Asking *$23* shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/zGI8K


----------



## a pine tree

Got a few things to offer up since I'm getting a wee bit, ahem, fat... :icon_headagainstwal These no longer fit me so I figured I'd see if any of you skinny guys on the shorter end of the spectrum want to pick them up

First up is a no name jacket in a beautiful dark navy with a lighter blue plaid. It really pops in the sunlight! Lining has cable cars on it, so maybe it's from Cable Car Clothiers? US made, 3/2 roll, undarted, half lined. $24 shipped.
P2P - 21 inches
Shoulder - 18 inches
BOC Length - 29 inches





































Next is an Anderson-Little triple patch pocket 2 button in a light grey with tiny specs of orange and blue throughout. US made, lightly darted, fully lined. $39 shipped.
P2P - 20 inches
Shoulder - 18 inches
BOC Length - 29 inches














































Next is a beautiful chocolate brown herringbone tweed from the David Martin Store in PA. US made, 3/2 roll, undarted, half lined, hook vent. $35 shipped.
P2P - 20.5 inches
Shoulder - 18 inches
BOC Length - 28 inches





































Finally, here are some awesome Pendleton Blackwatch trousers size 32 (fits true to size), unhemmed length. $29 shipped. **SOLD**


----------



## Monocle

Public Props in order - Thank you 32R&R for the Gitman. Best fitting OCBD I've owned in a while. Thank you Reuben for the good trades. Thank you Tweedy Don for the good service. Thank you to all who have bought an item or two from me recently. All the best to you!


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> Public Props in order - Thank you 32R&R for the Gitman. Best fitting OCBD I've owned in a while. Thank you Reuben for the good trades. Thank you Tweedy Don for the good service. Thank you to all who have bought an item or two from me recently. All the best to you!


Right back at you, Monocle! The only issue I've ever had with our trades is that I always feel a little guilty about getting such a great deal.

Likewise, many thanks to TweedyDon for the amazing forest green camelhair, Wacolo for the gitmans, ect, 32R&R for the jacket and sweaters, and ThatDudeOrion for an absolutely perfect J.Press blazer (3/2 sack with patch pockets and a hooked vent). I'm finally getting around to putting new buttons on it.

As a related note, if anyone needs a dang nice set of blazer buttons, 2 front and 3 sleeves, I've got a great set of Waterfords I'm not using at the moment.


----------



## wacolo

*Drops *

Prices include CONUS shipping.

$25--->$22 John Weitz Harris Tweed Sport Coat ~44R A classic Harris Tweed. Made in the USA, Half-Canvassed and fully lined. Colors of slate blue, navy, and red. No stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/3rbcmkwvn/ https://postimg.org/image/f67tr7983/ https://postimg.org/image/fk95qstbn/
Chest 23.5 
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30
Sleeve 25.5 +2

$35--->30 Lands' End Sport Coat 48R A great coat from Lands End. The fabric is a soft medium weight wool houndstooth. The shoulders have a bit of structure at the sleevehead, but are essentially unpadded. It is a two button front, is fully lined, and has side vents. Tagged as a 48R. No stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/bhi4rpz77/ https://postimg.org/image/hwh5oe5wz/ https://postimg.org/image/jusf04nsj/
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5

$25--->$22 H Freeman & Son Sport Coat 48L A fantastic vintage piece from H Freeman. The fabric is a three season weight in Olive, Blue and Brown. It is a sack, half-lined, has swelled edges, two buttons and is side vented. It is tagged as a 48L. No holes or stains
https://postimg.org/image/eabcbqzjn/ https://postimg.org/image/4ohrvg8dv/ https://postimg.org/image/hem08jgc3/
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5

$45--->$40 Hickey Freeman Flannel Suit 42R A lovely and relatively recent piece from HF. The fabric is a glen paid with a brown windowpane in a 92/8 wool cashmere blend. Three buttons, fully lined and center vented. The pants are pleated and cuffed. Tagged as a 42R No holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/yb7oh8nar/ https://postimg.org/image/z3acgfrhv/ https://postimg.org/image/pivrqo8hf/ https://postimg.org/image/tdu3w4lbn/
Chest 22
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 24.5 +2

Waist 36 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband42.5
Inseam 32

$30--->$27 Corbin of Huntington Tweed Sack Sport Coat ~44L Trad to the Bone! A dark plaid with a subtle red windowpane. Great shoulders, fully canvassed, swelled edges, sack, center vent and fully lined. There is some fading to the lining, but that is the worst of it. No stain or holes. 
https://postimg.org/image/3mqvymgz7/ https://postimg.org/image/fd4tg09rn/ https://postimg.org/image/oid69vd6b/ https://postimg.org/image/bcxo3rjar/
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Length BOC 32.5

$22--->$20 Corbin Brown Flannel Trousers More of the same, this time in a dark heather brown. Soft and warm with no stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/hclf7f437/ https://postimg.org/image/o1rynfpf7/ https://postimg.org/image/3run8aoab/
Waist 41 +2.5
Outseam from top of waistband 43.5
Inseam 32 +3 if you lose the cuff

$25--->$22 Red Flannel Vest 46R Just in time for the holiday party. Made in Canada and tagged as a 46R. The material is 70/20/10 Wool Polyamide and Cashmere. The only issue is one very faint spot I have tried to show in the second picture. I am quite sure it would not show when worn with a sport coat. The back has an adjustment strap.
https://postimg.org/image/ce2i6mpo3/ https://postimg.org/image/h1d5m52er/
Chest 24
Length down back 24
Shoulder 14.5

$50--->$45 Alden 9571F 12 D/B Aldens Flex-Welt blucher. I believe this model is on the Copley last. The shoes have the original soles and heels, both of which show wear but have many miles left. Sorry but the shoe trees are not included with these. 
https://postimg.org/image/5wjln4far/ https://postimg.org/image/6om9mbjhv/https://postimg.org/image/94o3061kj/ https://postimg.org/image/wf28vue0j/ https://postimg.org/image/9evljig6r/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Someone, I forget who, sold me a pair of new LL Bean emblematic boot corduroy trousers awhile back. I can't find our correspondence in my mailbox--it was awhile ago. Whoever it was, please get in touch. Thanks.


----------



## catside

^^ Why are those Aldens still here?


----------



## 123abc

Drop price to $12. I think this is a nice sweater vest, but I know nothing about these so if no one here likes this sort of vest I'll add it to the donate bag! Didn't want to just donate if someone here likes it.



123abc said:


> MADE IN ITALY PGA sweater vest. Cream colored, very Trad, IMO. Made from lovely soft merino wool, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $15 shipped.
> 
> Not a pro at listing here, but trying to re-sell a cardigan sweater vest I bought from TweedyDon here on AAAC in this thread. He knows more about this stuff than I so I am just copying his listing of this item, if I can. I bought several nice items from him and all were great! This sweater is just too trad for me - I'm just not a cardigan type I guess. It's very nice and seems very well made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link his listing sent me to with more photos - hope this works. I'll snap a few pics if you can't see enough detail.
> 
> https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/tweedydon028/DSC02459-Copy_zps72fc7d2d.jpg.html


----------



## sskim3

not my jacket nor am i affiliated with koala-t but i saw his jacket on TOF and needed to share:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/287214...-buy-sell-trade-want-thread/2295#post_7569425

If you are a 45R - I would definitely PM him about it. Never seen anything like it and I had to share.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS....



CMDC said:


> Incotex charcoal mini mini houndstooth wool trousers
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 
> 38 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zegna forest green flannel trousers
> Reverse pleat, cuffed
> Made in Portugal
> Tagged 40 but measure 38 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canali long sleeve sport shirt--white w/black check
> Made in Italy
> 16 x 35
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo long sleeve sport shirt
> Made in Italy
> 16 x 35
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt
> 17.5 x 34.5
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers blue pinpoint ocbd
> Made in USA
> 14.5 x 32
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers red w/navy braces
> Made in England
> $17 conus


----------



## CMDC

Drop...



CMDC said:


> Time permitting, I'm going to start purging some items from my all too full closet. First up is one of the famous "Walmart Harris Tweeds," that generated a bit of discussion a year or so back. Many forum members, yours included, found themselves driving hither and yon, telephoning customer service, and entering into unknown territory--the Walmart Men's Department--in search of these. Mine is now just a tad snug on me so I'm going to offer it up to the masses.
> 
> This is in mint condition. I think it has been worn twice max.
> 
> To recap the design of the Walmart Harris Tweed--it is 2 button, lightly darted, fully lined, with side vents. This one is a melange of light blues, purples, and greens.
> 
> Tagged 38R and measures:
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 + 1.5
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> A bunch of new offerings, including several items that would seem to be unworn...
> 
> Brooks Brothers silk 3/2 sack sport coat
> Tagged 45R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25 +1.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgetown University Shop Kelly Green wide wale trousers--these appear unworn. Great item from long gone trad bastion of DC
> Flat front and cuffed
> 
> 38 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste light green chinos--the color in the 2nd picture is the true color. Minimal if any wear
> Flat front; no cuff
> 
> 38 waist; 32.5 inseam
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New and Lingwood grey gingham spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuff--appears to be unworn
> Made in England
> 
> 17.5 neck; 36 sleeve
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve button down seersucker sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $18 conus LAST DROP BEFORE IT GOES IN MY CLOSET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers linen long sleeve button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> DROP...
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines chinos. Color is a washed out blue with a bit of a lavendar-ish tinge to it. These will look great w/ a navy blazer--the wear and fabric feel is akin to Nantucket reds.
> Flat front, no cuff
> 33 x 32
> 
> $19 conus
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

DROP....

Brooks Brothers Saxxon wool brown cable knit sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Sleeve: 34
Length: 28

$27 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> NWT Locharron scarf
> Made in Scotland
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnston's of Elgin cashmere/wool sweater. Appears unworn.
> Made in Scotland
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Blair tie--Chinese takeout
> Made in USA
> 3.5" width
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys
> Light blue. Flat front, no cuff
> Tagged 36 and measure 36 waist; 34 inseam
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman button down sport shirt
> Size XL
> Measures 17 x 36
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve button down linen sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer
> Made in USA
> Tagged 42S
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 29
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquascutum glenplaid sportcoat
> Made in USA
> Single vent; 2 button, darted
> Perfect condition except needs one cuff button replaced
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers sportcoat--beige w/black mini-houndstooth + rust windowpane
> Made in Italy
> 2 button, darted. Single vent
> Tagged 42L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $42 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Somebody forgot to pick up their dry cleaning. These were right next to each other with laundry tags still on 'em.
> Three Brooks Brothers supima cotton sweater vests
> Size M
> Measure 21 p to p; 26 length
> 
> $23 conus each; discounts for multiples


----------



## catside

Packing consignments and I found a very nice staple navy blazer, Hickey Freeman Customized Clothing, 42L. Anybody needs one, let me know.


----------



## sskim3

catside said:


> Packing consignments and I found a very nice staple navy blazer, Hickey Freeman Customized Clothing, 42L. Anybody needs one, let me know.


What fabric is it and do you have measurements? Actually looking for one for a friend.


----------



## TweedyDon

*B-3 Flight Jacket!*

This is terrific! A classic B-3 leather flying jacket, this is a perfect jacket for the Fall and WInter; rugged, serious, masculine, and built to last--it was, after all, designed for military use in aerial combat. And this example is terrific! the seams on the back and down the sleeves are reinforced for strength, it features a fully functional throat latch to secure the collar up to keep out drafts; this is also fully adjustable and features both a metal buckle and metal grommets for durability in use. It has "V" shaped inserts on the hem at the sides where the side adjusters are, to eliminate "bunching" when these are cinched in; the buckles and grommets on these are also metal and extremely durable. The zip is heavy-duty and works fluidly. The deep side pockets are backed with leather for durability on the inside, as they should be.

This jacket is in excellent condition; the fleece is slightly dull from wear and the locker loop is off on on side.

This is truly outstanding and classic piece of kit, and is a bargain at* just $50, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:

This is tagged a L, but is borderline between L and M.*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (from shoulder); 37 1/2 (when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (note that this is a B3, and so the shoulder slopes into the sleeve)
Length (BOC) 27 1/4


----------



## Chevo

I want to thank CMDC, drlivingston and Tweedydon for the great deals they gave me recently. drlivingston sent me extra stuff in a recent purchase and it made my day during a horrible period that included the passing of my father-in-law. Thanks folks for being such good people. I enjoy this forum and the superb folks that contribute to our better understanding of men's wear and accessories. I certainly have benefitted from the knowledge many of you have disseminated to the group. Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers cotton barn coat in bottle green w/brown corduroy trim.
> Excellent condition
> There is button and zip closing plus an inner drawstring and inner pocket in addition to the two hip pockets
> Tagged L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26.5
> Shoulder: 22
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 35
> 
> $45 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ralph Lauren Purple Label light purple ocbd
> Made in Italy
> Tagged L
> Measures 16 x 35
> 
> $29 conus
> 
> Luciano Barbera long sleeve linen shirt
> Made in Italy
> Tagged 16.5
> Measures 16.5 x 36
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> Mercer and Sons white w/khaki mini-check forward point dress shirt
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 33
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sportcoat. Single vent
> Thick wool glenplaid
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Samuelsohn 2 button, darted sport coat. No vent.
> Khaki and black basketweave w/blue and rust striping
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Dunhill silk/wool sportcoat. Pattern is olive & khaki
> 2 button; no vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Donegal silk/wool sportcoat. Light olive w/multi-color flecks
> 2 button, darted; single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> DROP....
> 
> 
> 
> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack. Also in excellent condition w/no flaws.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26 +2
> 
> $38 conus
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> This has long been one of my favorite sport coats. You'll see it on me in the WAYWT archives. The other week I found an identical one that fits just a bit better so I offer this up to the masses. This is a 3/2 sack tweed with hook vent and great shoulders. From Raleigh of DC which is long, long gone. A great vintage piece. The pattern is in various shades of green and is one of those patterns simply not found anymore.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers burgundy cashmere sweater vest
> Made in England
> Tagged 42
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Length: 25.5
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers tattersall bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> Hilditch and Key spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuffs
> Tagged 17 but measures 16.5 x 36
> 
> $17 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Not too much Ravello shell cordovan out there. Here's a very nice pair of tassel loafers in Ravello for someone with a more narrow foot.
> These are Bostonians in size 9.5 B/AA
> Excellent all around condition with only a tiny amount of wear to the heels and plenty of life left on the soles. Uppers in great shape.
> 
> $75 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> First up today is a beautiful Brooks Brothers Saxxon glenplaid sportcoat in khaki, olive, and navy. It is in like new condition. 2 button; darted; single vent.
> Madison fit
> Tagged 42S
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 28.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> Brooks Brothers Country Club button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> Four whimsical print ties:
> 
> JPress olive w/fish 3.5" width: $15 conus
> Vineyard Vines w/marlins 4" width: $12 conus
> Vineyard Vines w/crabs 4" width: $12 conus
> Bird Dog Bay w/12 gauge shells 3.25" width: SOLD


----------



## adoucett

Drops



adoucett said:


> *NWT Bills Khakis M2P
> *Size 34
> Sage Green 6-Wale Corduroy, Pleated
> Made in Boyertown, Pennsylvania, USA
> 
> Waist: 17"
> Unfinished. (Inseam : 38")
> 8.5" at opening
> 
> Asking $48 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers 1818 Performance Polo*
> Size Large, Original Fit
> Burgundy
> short-sleeve
> 
> Asking $18 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM with any questions or if you would like additional photos!


----------



## adoucett

A couple shirts
*
Brooks Brothers Slim Fit 15.5-32
*Spread Collar Dress Shirt - Blue

P2P: 22"
Sleeve: 23" 
Length: 33.5"

Immaculate condition. 
*Asking $25 shipped*

















*Brooks Brothers Button Down Collar Dress Shirt
15-33 - Slim Fit 
*P2P: 21"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 33"

Fantastic condition overall, with a tiny bit of discoloration on the inside collar. 
*Asking $23 shipped
*


----------



## brantley11

In search for 10.5 black tassel loafers


----------



## gamma68

*AUSTIN REED "LIGHT WEIGHT" HARRIS TWEED*

* Classic brown/tan herringbone with subtle hints of russet and mustard
* Two-button front, two-button non-functional cuffs
* Fully lined, dual vents, subtle darts
* Made in England, but without the excessive shoulder padding that can accompany British jackets
* Beautiful condition with no holes, stains or other flaws
* Approximately 42R, please see actual measurements for best fit

Shoulder: 18.5"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 24.5 (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $45 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ARAN FISHERMAN'S SWEATER*

* 100% wool
* Hand-loomed in Donegal, Ireland for Donegal Knitwear Products
* Tight weave and wonderfully warm--you won't see the underlying shirt through this sweater
* Excellent condition with no holes or tears
* Tagged size 42", please see actual measurements for best fit

Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 32" (unrolled)
Length from top of collar: 26.25"

*CLAIMED*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SCOTTISH WOOL SCARF*

* 100% lambswool
* Navy/black check
* Made in Scotland for Murray Brothers
* Excellent condition with no holes, stains or smells
* Measures 53" x 11.25" (fringe measures 2.25" long)

*CLAIMED*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hit the mother lode today on wooden hangers. I bought 40 (about what I can use) and left about the same amount. Happy to go back and get the rest if there is sufficient interest, but speak up quickly--I doubt they'll be there long. They are made by Beverly Hangers and measure 17 inches across by two inches at the widest part. I expect shipping to be fairly high and boxes tough to find, so bulk purchase only. $100 for 40. Imagine how cool your closet will look with matching hangers.


----------



## hooker4186

More price drops.

Two Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBDs - Size BB2. Bought these a while back, wore them a few times each but have lost weight and they're a bit too big for me. Asking *$30 *each shipped CONUS.
One tattersall and the other a variation on the Bengal stripe. 

















Tattersall measurements:
P2P: 23
Sleeve: 27 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

Striped measurements:
P2P: 22
Sleeve: 25.5 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/l9oDK


BB Check shirt. Wool cotton blend, perfect for fall. Size Small. Asking *$old *shipped CONUS.









Striped measurements:
P2P: 21.5
Sleeve: 22.5 
Shoulder: 17.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/ec8kK


Stetson cap - 100% silk, brown herringbone weave. Tagged a size large - I wear a 7 3/8" and it fits me well. Asking *$old *shipped CONUS









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/SfxWg


No name tweed cap. Size 7 3/8". Asking *$11.5 *shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/sOFyH


Blackwatch cap from Hats of Ireland. Size 7 1/4". Asking *$old *shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/bkQxa


J Press York Street Tweed Baseball Cap. Asking *$old* shipped CONUS.









More photos here:


http://imgur.com/zGI8K

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CMDC said:


> DROP...


hey clear your mailbox


----------



## catside

Thrifty friends, Marshalls have all kinds of Pantherella socks for about 5 bucks a pair.


----------



## CMDC

Done.



Nobleprofessor said:


> hey clear your mailbox


----------



## dorji

Hard to believe these ties haven't moved. 


dorji said:


> Seaward + Stearn's, 3 1/16 X 58.5
> Vibrant Reppe silk, UK. $12


new-in-bag Brooks Brothers must iron slim fit 16-34
Oxford Cloth White X 1 Remains! Gone, thanks to all!
Oxford Cloth Uni Blue Gone
These are apparently $95 nowadays

Pinpoint Oxford White Gone
Blue End-on-end Gone


Atkinson's for O'connells Irish Poplin, nice subdued "dusty" colors from the wool/silk mix. Non-flash is better representative of color.
3.5 X 59 UK. $15



Lightly worn 16 X 34 slim fit egyptian cotton, woven Italy, made Usa light blue, BB "tennis collar" (point), 2 button barrel cuffs $22


 Happy holidays to all!


----------



## plupy

Mini Trad -- Brooks Brothers tie silk ribbon belt
Excellent condition, gently worn. My boys wore this up til about age 12. Ribbon is 31 7/8" long, 1 3/8" wide. $9 OBO shipped, overseas pricing upon request. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Irish Tweed Overcoat!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! I don't use the term "Grail" lightly, but this beauty deserves the name if anything does. First, its pedigree: This coat was originally sold by Joseph Keefe, The Sports Center of Haverford, PA--an utterly Ivy store that catered primarily to the families of the boys attending Haverford prep. school. And it's clear why they carried this coat--from the classic, thick Irish herringbone tweed that it's cut from, to the beautiful, flowing cut of the coat, to the "fur" lining and 1920's style collar, this coat is simply perfect for lounging by your Stutz-Bearcat in '28, the Harvard-Yale game in '84, or for your son's lacrosse game in 2014. This really is an absolute Ivy classic, Langrock trenchcoats, Brooks' tweed overcoats cut from Crombie cloth, or Chesterfield topcoats--of which I will be listing examples shortly today!

This coat is cut from thick irish tweed, which was mothproofed in 1972, by Simon's & Sons. The collar and lining appear not to be real fur (thank goodness!), but are nonetheless warm and cosy with none of the "plastic" feel that current synthetics have. (The synthetics places like Press, Langrock, and Brooks used when they first appeared in the 1960s were nothing like those available today--Langrock used to boast that its Dacron couldn't be distinguished from silk, and they weren't lying.) The coat is perfectly cut, with all the details you'd expect--deep flapped pockets--including a flap on the breast pocket!--two button cuffs (of course!) and a single centre vent. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is, of course, fully lined. It features lapped seams throughout, and a single centre hook vent. All the tailoring details you'd want on a coat of this quality! There's even a fully functional buttonhole for your boutonniere in the collar.

This is a heavy coat, for cold days, and is absolutely perfect for long walks in the woods, long city walks in Boston, or walking the beach in winter with the lab. in Maine.

This coat is a vintage piece, but utterly wearable and robust--it'll last for decades with reasonable care. It does have some flaws; then buttonholes need attention, but nothing urgent, and it's missing a front button, which could be easily replaced--especially as this coat still has the spare button for this button attached on the reverse, so replacing the missing one is an easy five-minute job! As such, this is conservatively in Very Good condition.

*This beauty is a steal at just $60, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in CONUS--and it wouldn't be here if it was anywhere near my size!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 44 1/2


----------



## a pine tree

*****PRICE DROPS*****
Got a few things to offer up since I'm getting a wee bit, ahem, fat... :icon_headagainstwal These no longer fit me so I figured I'd see if any of you skinny guys on the shorter end of the spectrum want to pick them up

First up is a no name jacket in a beautiful dark navy with a lighter blue plaid. It really pops in the sunlight! Lining has cable cars on it, so maybe it's from Cable Car Clothiers? US made, 3/2 roll, undarted, half lined. **$19 shipped.**
P2P - 21 inches
Shoulder - 18 inches
BOC Length - 29 inches





































Next is an Anderson-Little triple patch pocket 2 button in a light grey with tiny specs of orange and blue throughout. US made, lightly darted, fully lined. **$29 shipped.**
P2P - 20 inches
Shoulder - 18 inches
BOC Length - 29 inches














































Next is a beautiful chocolate brown herringbone tweed from the David Martin Store in PA. US made, 3/2 roll, undarted, half lined, hook vent. **$29 shipped.**
P2P - 20.5 inches
Shoulder - 18 inches
BOC Length - 28 inches





































Finally, here are some awesome Pendleton Blackwatch trousers size 32 (fits true to size), unhemmed length. $29 shipped. **SOLD**


----------



## catside

I should not pick this up but I did. One of those things, I could not leave it there. 
From the way it fits me , it is a 40- 42 *J Press raincoat with warm wool liner*. First issue: arms are short -mine is 25 so i would say good for a 24ish, second issue, one of the sleeve buttons is missing but no problem since the spares are sewn inside, third issue sleeves are a tad frayed, not too visible but it's there thus will prevent extending the sleeves.
It's available and if interested PM me for exact measurements.


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*
1) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $22, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*2) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*
4) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*6) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you!

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

Perfect for the holiday season, this is a bargain at *just $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*9) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $16, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*10) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$25 > 22 or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*11) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $18 > 16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*12) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*13) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*14) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*15) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*16) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $20!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*18) WONDERFUL complex jacket from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda
*
Long a clothier for vacationing Ivy Leaguers, the English Sports Shop of Bermuda has provided many beautiful items for many people over the years--and this is no exception. Fully lined and fully canvassed, this is clearly lighter-weight wool, although there is no fabric content listed. The colourway is wonderful; a base of Royal blue, peat black, and dark cream, with an overcheck of golden wheat and berry red--my pictures don't do this just at all!

This is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. The two front pockets are still basted shut, but it has clearly been worn; there is a small smudge on the lining above the interior pocket. There are also two broken threads on the back, as shown; these would be easy fixes, or just ignored. This is thus in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*19) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*20) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*21) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*22) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*TAKE (23) AND (24) TOGETHER FOR JUST $30!*

*23) Vintage HILTON 3/2 sack with stunning lining! RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Union made in the USA by Hilton--arguably the best Ivy tailor in the Golden Age--this is a classic 3/2 sack. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined in a wonderfully vibrant 1960s lining! It is fully canvassed. The cloth is beautiful, being a very light brown with thin blue double pinstriping and very thin forest green pinstriping. This is in excellent condition, and would make a great late summer/early Fall odd jacket.

This was custom-made in 1976 for Fred Becker, a graduate of Brown University and Harvard Law, and the Chairman of the Board of Wilentz, Goldman & Spitzer P.A., one of New Jersey's oldest and most prestigious law firms.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29



     

*24) TRAD CLASSIC! A lovely 3/2 sack from Hilton.*

This is wonderful! This has the same provenance as the jacket above, and is also in excellent condition. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful, being a grey, blue, peat black and berry red glen plaid. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and is half-lined with a single centre vent. It was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 5/8





    

*25) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*26) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*29) MADE IN THE USA Orvis silk-wool tweedy jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk or a silk-wool blend. This would be a perfect tweedy jacket for a chap in a warmer climate, as it's lighter-weight than most tweeds. The colourway and patterning of the fabric are wonderful--not quite a basketweave, more of a miniature geometric tapestry weave, this is golden wheat, cream, and tan. It's a contemporary two button model with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*30) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets*

A trad icon! This is a lovely example of a classic Brooks Brothers navy blazer cut as a 3/2 sack, with the ever-desirable patch pockets. This features all of its original buttons, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and, of course was Union made in the USA. There's no fabric content listed, but this is a Brooks Blend model, and so is not pure wool. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/2



     

*31) GORGEOUS Made in Italy Zegna blazer. Hand tailoring throughout!*

This is absolutely beautiful!

Cut from a wonderful dark navy blue Australian wool cloth that's patterning with reverse-striped herringbone, this beautiful jacket is simply filled with handwork, from the pick-stitching on the lapels and the placket, the pick stitching at the cuffs, and even handwork on the subtle darting, and throughout the lining. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a dual vent, and four button cuffs. Beautifully lightweight, this is perfect for all seasons, provided that you stay inside during the winter! It was Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This really is a beautiful--and beautifully luxurious!--jacket!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged EU 56L (US46L), this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33 1/4



        

*32) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is another lovely classic Harris tweed in herringbone--this time, in a classic slate blue and cream colourway. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a current two button front model. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was, of course, made in the USA. It has a little bit of schmaltz on the right hand sleeve, but this will almost cetainly come out with its first dry-cleaning. Because of this, however, this lovely jacket is priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*33) RARE and Beautiful Harris Tweed in barleycorn*

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn weave Harris tweed in oatmeal, this lovely sturdy jacket has the desirable patch pockets on front, as well as metal-shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darts. It was made in the USA. It does have a flaw--a small snag hole on the sleeve, that could be easily repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and is a steal at just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*34) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 glen plaid sack in camelhair!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautifully soft camelhair, this classic 3/2 sack is a classic black and cream glen plaid with a subtle overchecking of umber and dark berry red. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, was made in the USA, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent and is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from a small snag in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## ThePopinjay

Brown-ish Barley Corn Jacket from Don Nash; 'Gentleman Clothiers'.




Shoulders: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"
*Asking 45 Dollars, shipped CONUS.

*

Brooks Brothers Sailboats: $8
Rooster Wreaths: $10
Robert Talbott for Harve's: $10
Izod: $8

Hanover Longwings.: Size 10 D/B
Maybe shell? I'm not very versed in the way of Cordovan. Either way the tongue is made of a worse leather, as I've sometimes seen done with vintage shoes. There is a fair amount of wear to the heel at the entry of the shoe and the it looks like it'll need new heels. It is also missing a shoelace (it was broken and I just tossed it). Beautiful shoes, leather appears to be in good condition otherwise.
*Asking 40 Dollars*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R
*Two button front, fully lined, in great shape.

Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75

*$40*


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

*$46*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarves--now all $12 or less! *

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on three or more scarves!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) CLAIMED Amicale. 100% cashmere. A striking scarf! Width: 11 3/4, length: 61, fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $12

    

3) Highland Tweeds scarf, in pure wool. Made in the UK. A beautiful tweedy plaid in purples and heathers! Width: 11 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 3. Asking just $12

   

4) CLAIMED Red plaid scarf. No fabric content or country of origin, but clearly wool, and almost certainly from Scotland. Width: 12, length: 49, fringe 1. Asking just $9

  

8) A lovely striped cashmere scarf! Width: 10 1/4, lengh: 53, fringe: 2 2/4. Asking just $12

   

9) CLAIMED Lochmere. A beautiful scarf! 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. Absolutely excellent condition! Width: 12, length: 60, fringe: 3. Asking just $12

    

12) Pendleton. Made in the USA. This has a very small hole, as shown, hence is just in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2, length: 56, fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $9, or offer.

    

13) Wool scarf. Nice and basic! Width: 11 3/4, length: 64, fringe: 2. Asking just $9


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Alden #8 Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers
> Size 9.5 B/D
> 
> These are in excellent condition--no flaws to the uppers. The only minor issue is that the dovetail heel has become separated on the right shoe. There is no damage to the underlying heel. You will want to have the dovetails replaced though.
> 
> $145 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> JPress lambswool v-neck sweater. Color is what I would call a "Dijon Yellow." Excellent condition
> Made in Ireland
> 
> Tagged L but seems to measure a bit larger...
> 
> Pit to Pit: 26
> Length: 29
> Sleeve: 37
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here is a great line up of trousers for someone who is confident in their style. I think these would look smashing with a navy blazer. With holiday party season nigh upon us, these will inject festivity into any occasion. All are identically sized and I'm pretty sure they are unworn. Each are narrow wale corduroy, forward pleat, and cuffed.
> 
> Ben Silver GTH corduroy trousers
> Made in USA
> 37 waist; 30.5 inseam
> 
> $34 conus each BLUE IS SOLD


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Two pairs of khakis, both in excellent condition w/little wear.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark Fit khakis
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 34 x 30
> 
> $27 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis khakis. Nice heft to these.
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 x 30
> 
> $27 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Visconti Shetland crewneck sweater in orange. Haven't been able to find anything on this maker but sweater is in excellent condition.
> 
> Pit to Pit; 21
> Length: 25.5
> Sleeve: 31
> 
> $27 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here's a really interesting Brooks Brothers sport coat. Never seen one of these before. The inner tag is one of the wash-n-wear ones but there's no mention of fabric content. Feels like a heavy linen to me but my bet is that it is cotton. Color is navy and white. A nice texture and weight for warmer weather. Condition is virtually new. Shoulders almost un-padded.
> 
> 2 button sack
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BoC: 31.5
> Sleeve: 25.25 +2.5
> 
> $42 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Paul Stuart cavalry twill trousers
> Reverse pleat and cuffed. Side pocket edges leather lined.
> 
> 35 waist; 28.5 inseam
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers dark olive gabardine trousers
> Reverse pleat and cuffed
> 
> 36 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $26 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Now the shirt rundown from Saturday's run. All in excellent condition. No flaws
> 
> Paul Stuart spread collar, French cuff shirt.
> 15.5 x 33
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End short sleeve bd madras shirt
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue Bengal strip pinpoint ocbd
> 
> 17 x 35
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar Tattersall
> 17 x 36 Slim Fit
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinstripe must iron pinpoint ocbd
> 17 x 36
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers yellow must iron pinpoint ocbd
> Made in USA
> 
> 17 x 36
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 button down sport shirt
> Size XXL
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt
> Size XXL
> 
> SOLD


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> JPress blue must iron ocbd w/flap pocket
> Made in USA
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wm Fox of DC multicolor check button down sport shirt
> I'm 99% positive this is made by Gitman Brothers. Every shirt from Wm A Fox I've found has been Gitman and the tags on this are the same used by them.
> Made in USA
> 
> 15.5 x 34
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> This weekend's offerings. Minimal wear on all of these. Excellent condition; no flaws
> 
> Magee Donegal Mist tweed sportcoat for Archie Brown & Son of Bermuda--grey w/olive and blue
> 2 button, darted. Single vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5 +2
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool tartan trousers. Perfect for holiday season. No maker.
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 waist; 31 inseam +1.5 underneath
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Clark fit khakis--flat front, no cuff
> 34 x 34
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bengal stripe shirt
> 16 x 32/32
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

drops

last chance before New Years Eve...

I found this tuxedo a while back, it's from "Palm Beach", a brand I usually associate with junk, but it's much older than any other Palm Beach stuff I've seen and it appears to be better made and better preserved.
Vintage tuxedo in what to my eye looks like a very very dark, midnight blue, appears black except under daylight.
I believe it's fully canvased in a nice material with a hint of texture to it.
Shawl collar, oddly with subtly pleated trousers tagged a size 42
21.5" across the chest, 19" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back.
trousers are a 34" (17" measured across waist) with a 31" inseam and 2" in length to gain
asking $60 shipped or offer
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr

Tartan Sportcoat
I picked this up for myself a while back, but it's a bit big and I never reached for it anyways, thought someone might like it for a holiday party. 
Stanley Blacker, 2B, brass buttons, darted, lapels are on the big side too.
20.5" chest, 17" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 31.25" back of collar to hem
asking $20 shipped
IMG_4659 by js, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qngaox


__
https://flic.kr/p/q5SFD1

Brooks Brothers Hudson Cords
Look a bit washed out in the picture, but these are crisp and new-looking. 
flat front, 34x30, the hem was removed but not taken out (if that makes any sense)
asking $20/shipped
by js, on Flickr

hem-->

Polo Ralph Lauren Silk Jacket
From the "Ralph Lauren Signature" line of the mid to late 00s, I've heard it was between PRL and Purple Label, but I think it's about on par with modern Corneliani/Caruso PRL stuff.
3 Button, darted
all silk, kinda slubby
tagged size 44L
24.5" chest, 21.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $50/offer
IMG_3814 by jes, on Flickr
IMG_3815 by jos, on Flickr
I


----------



## ATL

Anyone looking for a staple suit? Picked one of these in a 40 R (34 pants, I think?, no pleat, no cuff) today:




Used, but in immaculate shape. 

Looking to get it sold before I leave for Christmas, so that means today or tomorrow. Let me know if you want more deets. 

$200 CONUS.


----------



## hooker4186

Removed sold items, and bump.

Two Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBDs - Size BB2. Bought these a while back, wore them a few times each but have lost weight and they're a bit too big for me. Asking *$30 *each shipped CONUS.
One tattersall and the other a variation on the Bengal stripe. 

















Tattersall measurements:
P2P: 23
Sleeve: 27 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

Striped measurements:
P2P: 22
Sleeve: 25.5 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/l9oDK


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*LL Bean Town and Field Wool Flannel Pants - 34x35
*-Barely worn, about 2" underneath so plenty of material for a cuff unless you have really long legs (like myself.)
Asking $35 > *$20*


*15.5-35 BB OCBD
*Slim Fit, non-iron.
$28 > *$25*


*Green/khaki surcingle belt - no label
*Marked size 34. 33" from center hole to end of strap. Bought this one on the Exchange a few months ago, but it's a little small for me.
$20 > *$17.50*


*Lands End Christmas tree tie
*3.25" wide. Silk. Made in USA. 
Asking $16 > *$14*

*

Brooks Brothers 346 Pennies - 10D
*Really nice shape. Made in the Dominican Rep.
Asking $50 > *$24*


*Allen Edmonds Cameron penny loafers - 9.5C
*Asking $55 > *33* shipped


*42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
*A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $85 > *$55* or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff


----------



## ATL

Not trad, but a rare awesome suit for tall guys.

54 L Zegna Heritage flannel suit.

3-btn, double vent, pants have one pleat and cuffs.

Sleeve: 26 1/2

p2p: 22

shoulder: 20

length: 33 1/2

waist: 34

Inseam: 32 1/4 (1.5 to let out)

cuff: 1.5

$250 CONUS


----------



## tennesseean_87

Zegna sportcoat 38-40 shortish. If you make me an offer on here I'll give quite a discount since I can avoid the fees.

BUMP:

Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature Scotch/pebble-grain PTD Made in USA $50





Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature PTD Made in USA $50 (Pending)





38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$30* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$10*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $GONE*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*

More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $10 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $7


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

Folks, if you live in a climate that doesn't get super cold but have always wanted a Harris Tweed jacket, this lightweight number is the one for you.



gamma68 said:


> *AUSTIN REED "LIGHT WEIGHT" HARRIS TWEED*
> 
> * Classic brown/tan herringbone with subtle hints of russet and mustard
> * Two-button front, two-button non-functional cuffs
> * Fully lined, dual vents, subtle darts
> * Made in England, but without the excessive shoulder padding that can accompany British jackets
> * Beautiful condition with no holes, stains or other flaws
> * Approximately 42R, please see actual measurements for best fit
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 42"
> Sleeve: 24.5 (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP.



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS CORDUROY PANTS*
> 
> Hudson fit, camel color, flat front, uncuffed, cotton/poly blend, tagged 33/30.
> 
> Measures 16.5" waist, 28.5" inseam.
> 
> No issues.
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *J CREW CORDUROY PANTS*
> 
> Classic fit, tan color, flat front, coin pocket, uncuffed, 100% cotton, tagged 34/30.
> 
> Measures 16.75" waist, 28.5" inseam.
> 
> No condition issues.
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> *VIYELLA FLANNEL SHIRT*
> 
> This is a vintage Viyella, woven in Scotland with the 55% wool/45% cotton blend that is no longer offered.
> 
> Tagged size L, fits more like a M.
> 
> Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 34" sleeve, 31" length from bottom of collar.
> 
> Wonderful colors (see close up of buttons for best color representation). No flaws.
> 
> *Asking $25 CONUS*


----------



## CMDC

Christmas is over. You've been generous to family and friends. You've resisted the temptation to buy anything for yourself. Santa knows you were a good boy. Now it's time for you to treat yourself.

Chipp dark green hopsack blazer
2 button, darted
3 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 33
Sleeve: 26

$46 conus



















Red corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat. No maker's tag.

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$42 conus










NWT Brooks Brothers Outlet chocolate brown wool trousers
Pleated and cuffed
33 waist: 31.5 inseam

$34 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale corduroys--perhaps unworn
Flat front, no cuff. One cracked button on back pocket needs to be replaced
Tagged 34/34 but have been shortened to 34 waist; 30 inseam

$32 conus



















Brioni Sport bd sportshirt
15.5 neck; 33 sleeve

$25 conus



















Loro Piana spread collar shirt
16 neck; 35 sleeve

$25 conus



















Lacoste bd sport shirt
16.5 neck; 35 sleeve

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers pink must iron ocbd--like new condition
Made in USA
18 x 35 slim fit

$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers pinpoint bd shirt
!8 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers glenplaid bd sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus


----------



## catside

Found made in England Glove leather, pebble grain NWT Clarks desert boots in pebblegrain brown leather. These are pre-Bostonian with real natural rubber soles (don't do well in extreme heat despite of the name of the boot), beautiful English shoes. Nothing like the current ones which retail 130ish and made in cheaplaborlands. Will put it on ebay with a BIN of 200 in few days but offering them here first for 115 shipped, firm. They are sized US 8 but feel bigger in that I fit my foot in them uncomfortably so would say 8.5 actual size, or thick socks. Very nostalgic on these and would not sell them if a little bigger. They did fit to my daughter but she told me only a certain type of young lady wears these kind of manly (!) boots in no uncertain terms:fish:. The leather is soft, no cracks and feels good but as with all other deadstock shoes, strongly recommend heavy conditioning on receipt.


----------



## Monocle

Greetings Gents!

AE Patriots (calf) with custom Vibram sole. In great shape. Requisite light creasing and heel wear from gentle use. No major flaws. Size 11D *$85.00 Shipped CONUS. *And I am throwing in the Hogarth cashmere Royal Stewart scarf as Lagniappe and thanks. 
*








:beer:
*


----------



## hooker4186

Bumping last item available - Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBDs - Size BB2. Bought a while back, worn a few times but have lost weight and they're a bit too big for me. Asking *$30* shipped CONUS.










Measurements:
P2P: 23
Sleeve: 27 
Shoulder: 18
Length (from bottom of collar): 30

More photos here:


http://imgur.com/l9oDK


----------



## TweedyDon

*Irish tweed walking hat; Scottish tweed cap*

​As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) BEAUTIFUL Irish Tweed Walking hat. Made in Ireland. This is absolutely lovely, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. It's a beautiful medly of navy blue, heather purple, and hunter green. Excellent condition! Size S; measures c. 21 3/4" inner circumference. Asking just $16

​

  

2) Classic Scottish Tweed Cap. Made in Scotland. This is lovely, and I'd keep it if it fit me! It does have some discoloration to the lining as a result of age, and so is in Good/very Good condition. Size 7. Asking just $12

​


----------



## JWH

*Red Wing 8138 size US 9.5D for trade*

Gents,

I have a pair of Red Wing 6" Heritage Classic Moc style 8138s, sized 9.5D. I obtained them brand new (not previously worn), and have been trying to convince myself they fit for the last 20 months, or so. Sadly, after an approximate month of accumulated wear, they do not. I'm looking to trade for a size up, to 10D, in this or something similar from Red Wing.

The below pictures (I apologize for the dust in some of the photos) show some wear on the soles (mostly the outside heel, both boots), a cut on the left toe, and some sole discoloration. They have been well taken care of, conditioned regularly, and have been religiously stored with shoe trees. .

Please PM me with interest.

Regards,
J


----------



## Trevor

Trevor said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I ended up losing some weight and these shirts no longer fit me. We are also getting ready to move, so I'm trying to clean out the closet before hand.
> 
> I have been out of the game for a while, so please ask questions!!
> 
> Brooks Brothers Must Iron OCBD. Made in USA. Purchased New (all 4 at the same time) and only wore once... Near New. I purchased big assuming they would shrink.
> 
> White/Blue Stripe - $37 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue - $37 Shipped
> 
> 
> Ecru - $37 Shipped
> 
> 
> White - $37 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Yellow - $18 Shipped
> 
> 
> Light Yellow/Blue/Light Blue - $18 Shipped
> 
> 
> Light Purple/Light Blue/Light Green - $18 Shipped
> 
> 
> White/Pink/Black - $15 Shipped
> 
> 
> Blue/White/Green - $15 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Purple/Light Green/Green - $13 Shipped
> 
> 
> Still for sale... Going on eBay.


----------



## wacolo

$45 44R 3/2 and a single vent. Medium weight tweed in gray. It is not as heavy as an Harris Tweed, but it has some body to it. Clean with no stains or holes. The fabric is in great shape.
Chest 23.5
Shoulders 19.75
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 25 +1



$25--->$20 PRL Custom Fit OCBD 16 32/33 Clean and in great Shape. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/acv8m6hrn/ https://postimg.org/image/dehfie5ir/

$35--->$30 Corbin Glen Plaid Sack Sportcoat 3/2, Sack, Single Vent, Soft Shoulders and Half-Lined. Clean with no holes or stains.
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5
Length from BOC 32.5
https://postimg.org/image/650gdfgc3/ https://postimg.org/image/f2l6as8s3/


$18--->$15 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$20--->$17 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/

$15 each shipped or $25 for both Ike Behar Dress Shirts 15.5/32 I was going to keep these for myself, but they come up just a bit short in the sleeves. I am typically a 15.5/33 so I would reccomend these for a 32 sleeve. These are the Made in Peru variety and they are identical mini-checks. One in pink and the other light blue. Both have spread collars and barrel cuffs and both are in great condition.
Chest 22.5
Neck 15.5
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve 22.25

https://postimg.org/image/spmi6nbzn/

$35--->$30 shipped CONUS Mephisto PTB 11M These shoes are in great shape with little wear to the uppers or soles. Made in France and sized as an 11. The shoe trees are included.

https://postimg.org/image/3k8kk2643/ https://postimg.org/image/boc3b235f/ https://postimg.org/image/j31f3fp0z/ https://postimg.org/image/wg4k61tv7/ https://postimg.org/image/vge9acepf/


----------



## Grayland

7 Pairs of really nice flannel pants. All pretty much with 32 waist, 29.5 inseam, 1.75-inch cuff and only about .75-inch under the hem. At this time, I'm only selling as a lot for *SOLD* shipped CONUS. I wore all these pants and I have a 32 waist, but I often have the seat opened up a bit as I have a bit of a booty on me. All are pleated. If you like high quality, pleated, flannel pants - here is your chance for a heckuva deal. I can send more pics but didn't want to take numerous pics of each pair.

5 pairs of Paul Stuart (Made in Canada) - all have suspender buttons
1) Gray Flannel w/ side tabs, Super 150's wool
2) Brown Flannel, 70% wool, 30% cashmere
3) Gray Flannel, 90% wool, 10% cashmere - a little lighter weight than the others
4) Gray Herringbone w/ blue windowpane 100% wool, side tabs, heavyweight
5) Olive Flannel, side tabs, Super 150's wool

6) Made in Italy, Air Force Blue Flannel
7) Chaps, Made in India, Brown Herringbone Flannel with blue, olive, and read windowpane








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JackFlash

^ Beautiful


----------



## sskim3

Grayland said:


> 7 Pairs of really nice flannel pants. All pretty much with 32 waist, 29.5 inseam, 1.75-inch cuff and only about .75-inch under the hem. At this time, I'm only selling as a lot for $150 shipped CONUS. I wore all these pants and I have a 32 waist, but I often have the seat opened up a bit as I have a bit of a booty on me. All are pleated. If you like high quality, pleated, flannel pants - here is your chance for a heckuva deal. I can send more pics but didn't want to take numerous pics of each pair.
> 
> 5 pairs of Paul Stuart (Made in Canada) - all have suspender buttons
> 1) Gray Flannel w/ side tabs, Super 150's wool
> 2) Brown Flannel, 70% wool, 30% cashmere
> 3) Gray Flannel, 90% wool, 10% cashmere - a little lighter weight than the others
> 4) Gray Herringbone w/ blue windowpane 100% wool, side tabs, heavyweight
> 5) Olive Flannel, side tabs, Super 150's wool
> 
> 6) Made in Italy, Air Force Blue Flannel
> 7) Chaps, Made in India, Brown Herringbone Flannel with blue, olive, and read windowpane


damn... make them all 34 with a 28.25 inseam and we have a deal! hahahaha awesome deal for the lucky chap who scores this. it fits well this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?194517-The-Essential-Pants-Wardrobe


----------



## thegovteach

Grayland said:


> 7 Pairs of really nice flannel pants. All pretty much with 32 waist, 29.5 inseam, 1.75-inch cuff and only about .75-inch under the hem. At this time, I'm only selling as a lot for $150 shipped CONUS. I wore all these pants and I have a 32 waist, but I often have the seat opened up a bit as I have a bit of a booty on me. All are pleated. If you like high quality, pleated, flannel pants - here is your chance for a heckuva deal. I can send more pics but didn't want to take numerous pics of each pair.
> 
> 5 pairs of Paul Stuart (Made in Canada) - all have suspender buttons
> 1) Gray Flannel w/ side tabs, Super 150's wool
> 2) Brown Flannel, 70% wool, 30% cashmere
> 3) Gray Flannel, 90% wool, 10% cashmere - a little lighter weight than the others
> 4) Gray Herringbone w/ blue windowpane 100% wool, side tabs, heavyweight
> 5) Olive Flannel, side tabs, Super 150's wool
> 
> 6) Made in Italy, Air Force Blue Flannel
> 7) Chaps, Made in India, Brown Herringbone Flannel with blue, olive, and read windowpane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I would give anything to be a size 32x29.5....but I've not been that size since....6th grade...gorgeous slacks...


----------



## trgolf

*FS - Florshiem Imperial Shell Cordovan LWB #8*

For sale is a beautiful pair of custom Florsheim Shell LWB in color #8. Purchased from a Forum member and don't get enough foot time. No size indicated, but are definitely 8 or 8.5. I wear both depending on maker and last and these fit me fine. Great shape, no dings at all and the shell is beautiful. $75 shipped.

I was unable to upload photos. If interested PM me or send email to [email protected]


----------



## trgolf

*FS - Hanover LP Sheppard Black LWB*

For sale is a fantastic pair of LB Sheppard gunboats in black pebble grain. Size 8.5 D. Great shape throughout with plenty of life in sloes and heels.

Great pair of shoes. $50 shipped.

I was unable to upload pictures. If interested PM me or send email to [email protected] and I can supply pictures.

Thanks


----------



## adoucett

*Final Drops...

NWT Bills Khakis **6-Wale Corduroy **M2P 
Size 34
Pleated 
Made in Boyertown, Pennsylvania, USA

Waist: 17"
Unfinished. (Inseam : 38")
8.5" at opening

Asking only $40 shipped!!

















Brooks Brothers 1818 Performance Polo
Size Large, Original Fit
Burgundy
short-sleeve

Asking only $15 shipped
















*

Brooks Brothers Slim Fit 15.5-32
Spread Collar Dress Shirt - Blue

*SOLD*


----------



## conductor

maximar said:


> Anyone interested? I will post pics shortly. Brand new with tags and not from thrift store. From my own stock for $35.
> Im also willing to trade for a something brand new as well (Dress shirt ESF/slim, 34 pants, 40 jacket etc)


PM sent


----------



## CMDC

Three items today, all in absolutely excellent condition--no flaws. All Made in USA

Huntington notch lapel tuxedo.
Undarted front; single button
Single vent in back
Satin facings
Trousers pleated, uncuffed

Made in USA

Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Trousers: 35 waist; 30 inseam

$75 conus




























Brooks Brothers sportcoat
Tailored by Nordstrom--seems to be one of the recent models sold there
Made in USA
2 button, darted

Tagged 46R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$46 conus




























Brooks Brothers Camelhair sportcoat--multi-browns w/windowpane
2 button, darted
Made in USA

Tagged 43R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$46 conus


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I've bought 6 jackets from TweedyDon in the last year, and been delighted with them all. Well, all but one, which was too large. You may remember the Huddersfield tweed from https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Clas...pd.html?dwvar_MH00385_Color=DKRD&contentpos=1. The label says 46R, which is about right. Yes, it's darted.

Tweedy encouraged me to put it up here again, and in the spirit of an exchange (this Exchange has furnished nearly every sport jacket I'll wear for the next 4 months, and I'm grateful for that), I'm asking only $25 for it. Actually, the pattern gets a little more interesting when you look closely, and you can see navy blue and brownish black over a slightly brownish gray:

I laid it flat, and get slightly larger measurements:

Shoulder to shoulder: 21"
Chest: 24.5" (tapers down only slightly to the waist, maybe 23.5")
Back of collar: 31"
Shoulder to cuff: 27"


----------



## Duvel

I hope someone grabs that camel hair Brooks Brothers offering from CMDC. I have one of those, purchased new, for a much prettier penny, a number of years ago. It's an excellent jacket.


----------



## adoucett

*A couple things today:

J. Press Button Down Shirt*

Made in Canada, Perfect condition
Tagged: 16.5-35

Neck: 17"
P2P: 25.5"
Sleeves: 26"
Length: 35.5"
Split Yoke

Asking $24 Shipped

















*NWT Brooks Brothers Tie
*Golden Fleece Emblematic
3.75" 
Sold


----------



## catside

I have a made in 1958, barely used original US Navy peacoat, 100% wool, size 40. PM me if interested.


----------



## catside

Dated by people who what've my trust in militaria expertise, chest 22, arms approximately 26 and boc 32. 70 plus actual shipping since this is heavy and people close to me can get a better deal that way. Dusty from storage and will require cleaning.


----------



## dorji

Updates, drops, and additions. Thanks to all who grabbed new-in-bag BB shirts recently! 
As always, these are first-rate items from my own closet, with little wear. Offers welcome, PM with interest.
Happy new year to all.

Atkinson's for O'connells 
Irish Poplin, 50/50 wool/silk, UK
Non-flash is better representative of color.
3.5 X 59 
$Claimed 



Brooks Brothers
16 X 34 Slim Fit 
Must Iron Egyptian cotton, woven Italy
Made USA 
Light blue, BB "tennis collar" (point), 2 button barrel cuffs 
$15


Seaward + Stearn's
Silk Reppe, 3.06" X 58.5", beautiful rich color, high quality silk
Handmade, England
$Claimed
 

Viyella for Oconnell's 
Size M
Perfect condition

Fits more like 15.5" X 33"
Canada
$Claimed

Seaward + Stearn's
65/35 Wool/Silk
Thick tie, great Donnegal effect
3.5" X 60", wears like a regular ~58" due to fabric thickness, a great winter tie
Handmade, England
$Claimed


----------



## conductor

A couple of offerings today gents:

Donegal tweed three-piece suit tagged 36R. By Adams Row, so I'd assume USA made. Single vent, half lined, darted, cheap plastics buttons. Great shape.

CLAIMED

Jacket

Chest - 18.5
Sleeve - 23.5 + 2.5
Length BOC - 28.5
Shoulder - 16

Vest

17.5 at widest point 
25 - overall length

Pants

Waist - 15
Rise - 11
Inseam - 29 + 2.75
opening at hem - 9




Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid %100 Camel Hair- Tagged 41 Short. 3/2 roll, non darted

Asking $30 shipped conus

Chest - 21.5
Sleeve - 22.5 + 2
Length from BOC - 29
Shoulder - 18




Southwick Windowpane 3/2 non darted - sportciat or orphan

CLAIMED

Chest - 21
Sleeve - 24.5 + 2.5
Length from BOC - 31.5
Shoulder - 18.5




James Daliesh Harris Tweed - Savile Row Tailor! Made in England (obviously) - darted, center vent, two button closure.

CLAIMED

Chest 24.75
Sleeve - 27 + 2
Length from BOC - 32
Shoulder - 20


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Why oh why can't this be a 42R. :angry:


conductor said:


> A couple of offerings today gents:
> 
> Donegal tweed three-piece suit tagged 36R. By Adams Row, so I'd assume USA made. Single vent, half lined, darted, cheap plastics buttons. Great shape.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped conus
> 
> Jacket
> 
> Chest - 18.5
> Sleeve - 23.5 + 2.5
> Length BOC - 28.5
> Shoulder - 16
> 
> Vest
> 
> 17.5 at widest point
> 25 - overall length
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist - 15
> Rise - 11
> Inseam - 29 + 2.75
> opening at hem - 9


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Why oh why can't this be a 42R. :angry:


...or a 39R :fool:


----------



## leisureclass

I'm looking for:

*A peak or shawl lapel tuxedo in size 38R*

Please PM me if you have one to sell


----------



## Topsider

leisureclass said:


> I'm looking for:
> 
> *A peak or shawl lapel tuxedo in size 38R*
> 
> Please PM me if you have one to sell


JAB is still having their sale.

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/sh...archResultsView&x=0&y=0&searchKeywords=tuxedo


----------



## 32rollandrock

Topsider said:


> JAB is still having their sale.
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/sh...archResultsView&x=0&y=0&searchKeywords=tuxedo


A good fallback, perhaps, especially if there's a time constraint, but should be able to do better on secondary market. I'd rather wear secondhand BB than new JAB.


----------



## Topsider

32rollandrock said:


> I'd rather wear secondhand BB than new JAB.


There really isn't much of a difference nowadays.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Topsider said:


> There really isn't much of a difference nowadays.


Which is a good reason to go vintage.


----------



## tryst

Willing to flip this to someone if there is interest. 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?196500-Thrift-Question


----------



## Monocle

Greetings lads! This one I've had for a while and have yet to find a taker, probably simply due to its size. However, to some lucky US 50 (127cm), this will make their day. Please pass it along if you know of anyone. The jacket is uber clean for its age, with just barely any signs of wear.

English Baracuta Four Climes with Fraser Tartan lining. Size US 50. The measurements are as follows: W28" L26" Sleeve37" Laid Flat. I am asking $50.00 SHIPPED! That's a dollar an inch, lol (I have to add shipping overseas, PM me for a standard rate)

:cool2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

This English hacking jacket by Lambourne has, I'm quite sure, never been worn. Pockets are basted shut, as are the dual vents. It has a working throat latch and side vents in back. It is tagged 44R, but see measurements. Three button and darted. The tweed is nothing short of spectacular--get up close and you'll think you're looking at a fireworks display with all the colors. The spare buttons are present and I can find no flaws. Absolute mint condition. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 20.25 inches; sleeve length, 24 inches with another inch possible; length from bottom of collar, 30.75 inches. $75 CONUS.





A pure cashmere sportcoat by Arnold Brant, made in Canada, obviously from same donor as above. Three button, darted, dual vented. Tagged 44R. Soft as the dickens with zero flaws. It's a very tasteful blue and charcoal houndstooth pattern. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23.25 inches; shoulder width, 20 inches; sleeve length, 24.5 with another half-inch possible; length from bottom of collar, 31 inches. $35 CONUS


----------



## Woofa

32,
Those are two very nice looking jackets. Unfortunately a little large for me but a great find which will make someone very happy. 
Nice Thrift!


----------



## tennesseean_87

Some new stuff and some drops. Please make me offers, especially on multiple items. I might just say yes.

Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature Scotch/pebble-grain PTD Made in USA $50





Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature PTD Made in USA $50 (Still available!)





38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$28* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$8*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $10*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*

More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $8 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $6

More Ties:





Bert Pulitzer for Lord and Taylor: $10

Gordon and Davis Madder: $20

Pendleton Wool: $22

Flying Scotsman silk: $15

Bert Pulitzer Indian cotton Madras: $15


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R
*Two button front, fully lined, in great shape.

Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75

$40 *> 36*


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$46* > 40*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*15.5-35 BB OCBD
*Slim Fit, non-iron.
$28 *> 25*


*Green/khaki surcingle belt - no label
*Marked size 34. 33" from center hole to end of strap. Bought this one on the Exchange a few months ago, but it's a little small for me.
$20 *> 17.50*


----------



## ATL

Drop to $200



ATL said:


> Not trad, but a rare awesome suit for tall guys.
> 
> 54 L Zegna Heritage flannel suit.
> 
> 3-btn, double vent, pants have one pleat and cuffs.
> 
> Sleeve: 26 1/2
> 
> p2p: 22
> 
> shoulder: 20
> 
> length: 33 1/2
> 
> waist: 34
> 
> Inseam: 32 1/4 (1.5 to let out)
> 
> cuff: 1.5
> 
> $250 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC RAINCOATS! ALL $30 or less!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Aquascutum Balmacaan Raincoat*

A classic Balmacaan raincoat from one of the Big Two makers (the other being Burberry), this beautiful coat is a lovely, simple, classic design. Two deep pockets, single centre vent, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend. It's in excellent condition apart from a name being written on the interior label.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 39 1/2



   

*2) MADE IN THE USA Brooks Brothers Trenchcoat with zip-in liner in sage green*

This is lovely! A double-breasted trenchcoat, this has a simpler silhouette than the classic trench, since it omits the gun flap at the shoulder. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is cut from some soft of microfiber material. It features D-rings on the belt, a removable zip-in liner (all wool), and a removeable collar (all wool). It features adjustable buckles at the cuffs, a lovely dark green tartan lining for the main shell of the coat, and a single centre vent. The pockets are secured by single buttons for security. It also features a zippered interior security pocket. It does have a couple of small marks on it, as shown, but these will likely come out with dry cleaning. It is also missing a front button; but since it has all of its spare buttons attached this won't be a problem to replace. This is thus in Very Good condition.

It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 49





             

*
3) J. Peterman Duster Jacket*

This is terrific! Cut from heavy-duty cotton, this jacket has a very cool feature--it's been designed so that the lower half of the jacket can be furled up and studded into a roll to form a shorter-length jacket when the full length is not needed! In addition to this, this jacket features a corduroy collar, adjustable studded storm cuffs, a zippered and studded front, a back yoke, two deep patch pockets in front, and two slash pockets in front, also. This is a very well-designed coat that's simply packed with features! This is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged XL, this measure*s:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (37 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22
Length (when furled): 38 1/2
Length (full): 58 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last two!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on three or more scarves!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

1) Highland Tweeds scarf, in pure wool. Made in the UK. A beautiful tweedy plaid in purples and heathers! Width: 11 1/2, length: 53, fringe: 3. Asking just $12

   

2) Wool scarf. Nice and basic! Width: 11 3/4, length: 64, fringe: 2. Asking just $8


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*[/CENTER]

*
1) STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London. *

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $22, or offer. And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29



     

*2) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*
4) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*6) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you!

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

Perfect for the holiday season, this is a bargain at *just $30, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*9) CANALI Blazer in a beautiful and complex weave.*

This is lovely! Fully canvassed and fully lined with a bemberg lining, this is cut from a beautifully complex and subtle cloth. It appears navy at first glance, then it's clear it's not... and only on close inspection does it become clear that this has a mesh of tan and sky blue pindots patterning over the navy background. This features pick stitching on the placket and the lapels. This has a contemporary three button front, with four button cuffs. It is unvented in Flusser approved style, and was, of course, Made in Italy.

This jacket does have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is snapped; there is a small white mark in the lining, and there is a rub mark at the tip of one cuff. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves from wear. None of these detract from the obvious quality of this jacket, but it is in Good condition only, and hence is a steal at

*just $16, or offer*.

Tagged EU 54L. (US 44L) Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





      

*10) GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's father!*

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$22 or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*11) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*12) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*13) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*14) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*15) Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket*

Nick Hilton is the last of the great Ivy league Princeton clothiers still going having outlasted Langrock, Royce, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co.

This is a lovely jacket--the tweed is beautiful and unusual and complex, and so please do check my pictures, as it's very hard to describe. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is beautifully shaped with its subtle darts. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest:22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4





    

*16) GORGEOUS Corneliani blazer in Extrafine Merino! *

*JUST $18!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $25, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4



             

*19) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*20) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*21) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*22) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*25) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*26) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*29) MADE IN THE USA Orvis silk-wool tweedy jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk or a silk-wool blend. This would be a perfect tweedy jacket for a chap in a warmer climate, as it's lighter-weight than most tweeds. The colourway and patterning of the fabric are wonderful--not quite a basketweave, more of a miniature geometric tapestry weave, this is golden wheat, cream, and tan. It's a contemporary two button model with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*31) GORGEOUS Made in Italy Zegna blazer. Hand tailoring throughout!*

This is absolutely beautiful!

Cut from a wonderful dark navy blue Australian wool cloth that's patterning with reverse-striped herringbone, this beautiful jacket is simply filled with handwork, from the pick-stitching on the lapels and the placket, the pick stitching at the cuffs, and even handwork on the subtle darting, and throughout the lining. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a dual vent, and four button cuffs. Beautifully lightweight, this is perfect for all seasons, provided that you stay inside during the winter! It was Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This really is a beautiful--and beautifully luxurious!--jacket!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged EU 56L (US46L), this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33 1/4



        

*32) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is another lovely classic Harris tweed in herringbone--this time, in a classic slate blue and cream colourway. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a current two button front model. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was, of course, made in the USA. It has a little bit of schmaltz on the right hand sleeve, but this will almost cetainly come out with its first dry-cleaning. Because of this, however, this lovely jacket is priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*33) RARE and Beautiful Harris Tweed in barleycorn*

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn weave Harris tweed in oatmeal, this lovely sturdy jacket has the desirable patch pockets on front, as well as metal-shanked football buttons. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darts. It was made in the USA. It does have a flaw--a small snag hole on the sleeve, that could be easily repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and is a steal at just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



      

*34) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 glen plaid sack in camelhair!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautifully soft camelhair, this classic 3/2 sack is a classic black and cream glen plaid with a subtle overchecking of umber and dark berry red. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, was made in the USA, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent and is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from a small snag in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Braces!*

*I have a lovely pair of Trafalgar braces/suspenders to pass on! These are in absolutely excellent condition; they appear unworn. *

*CLAIMED*


----------



## conductor

Beautiful heather toned sweater by Lord Jeff. Flawless condition, 100% wool, made in the USA. Tagged a L, but very generous sizing.

Asking $25 shipped conus.

Length 28
Pit to Pit 25
Sleeve (measured from the middle of the neck like a dress shirt) -, 34 cuffed, 36 uncuffed


----------



## housemartin

Three new with tags Gant Yale Co-Op shirts all size Medium. 15.5" neck 33" sleeve
Red stripe, yellow, and Blue

$49 each plus shipping (let me know where you are and I'll get you a shipping quote, I only charge actual shipping)










thanks for looking


----------



## catside

catside said:


> Dated by people who what've my trust in militaria expertise, chest 22, arms approximately 26 and boc 32. shipping since this is heavy and people close to me can get a better deal that way. Dusty from storage and will require cleaning.
> 
> SOLD


THIS ONE IS GONE! Next up my son has a 36-38 Second World War peacoat dated between 1942 and 1944. 10 buttons, throat latch, corduroy lined pockets, and really good shape. Not marked but this date they were all wool. PtoP is 20. He is asking for 120 shipped and this is for his thrift for charity project. All of his profits go to charity and he seems pretty set on his price after his ebay research (and I have no intention of head tossing with a teen :loveyou. PM me with interest for photos.


----------



## PaultheSwede

I just received a coat from TweedyDon that he shipped for me to Europe. Everything ran smoothly and it arrived in great shape.


----------



## crs

tennesseean_87 said:


> Some new stuff and some drops. Please make me offers, especially on multiple items. I might just say yes.
> 
> Sz 11 Hanover LB Shepherd Signature Scotch/pebble-grain PTD Made in USA $50


Maybe some people don't know Hanover, but these are fantastic shoes -- in fact the most comfy shoes I own, except for suede.

I'll be posting some great stuff over the next few weeks, but my Hanover pebble grains will not be for sale.


----------



## 32rollandrock

crs said:


> Maybe some people don't know Hanover, but these are fantastic shoes -- in fact the most comfy shoes I own, except for suede.
> 
> I'll be posting some great stuff over the next few weeks, but my Hanover pebble grains will not be for sale.


I think that this is true. That said, I need to get around to posting a pair of longwing shell Hanovers that won't work for me. They're gorgeous, but too wide--they're tagged 8.5 D but are more E, which makes me very sad.


----------



## Dr. D

*Black pebble grain Florsheim longwings - 8.5D*

*Florsheim Imperial Longwings - size 8.5D*

A few years ago I wept as I sold my gorgeous shell Florsheims in 9D that were too big, assuming I must be a 8.5 instead. For over a year I stalked the forums and ebay looking for "the ones" until I found this pair of 8.5D's in excellent condition. Unfortunately, they also do not fit me so they are now available.

Black pebble grain longwing bluchers with little wear on the soles and heels - note the original soles and heels in all their nailed glory. The Florsheim logos are still clear on the soles. And there is no visible wear on the collars, where the majority of vintage Florsheim Imperials show cracking and damage. Some of the gold lettering on the insole has started to fade but these are remarkably clean for shoes from this era.

*SOLD*


----------



## Steve Smith

^^Classic high quality Trad.

New Brooks Brothers Knit Ties, Standard length. Width listed in individual descriptions. Shipped rolled up in 4x4x4 cardboard box. Price includes US shipping.

Light Blue Knit Silk Knit. 2 3/8 wide. Italy. $32
Berry Knit Silk Knit. 2 3/8 wide. Italy. $32sold out


Black Silk Knit. 2 3/8 wide. Italy. $32


Navy Wool, Made in Italy. 2.75 inches wide. $32sold out


Navy / Yellow Stripe Wool, Made in Italy. 2.75 inches wide. $32sold out


----------



## Nobleprofessor

That is a gorgoues Glen Plaid Camel hair coat! I wish it was a lot larger!



conductor said:


> A couple of offerings today gents:
> 
> Donegal tweed three-piece suit tagged 36R. By Adams Row, so I'd assume USA made. Single vent, half lined, darted, cheap plastics buttons. Great shape.
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> Jacket
> 
> Chest - 18.5
> Sleeve - 23.5 + 2.5
> Length BOC - 28.5
> Shoulder - 16
> 
> Vest
> 
> 17.5 at widest point
> 25 - overall length
> 
> Pants
> 
> Waist - 15
> Rise - 11
> Inseam - 29 + 2.75
> opening at hem - 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid %100 Camel Hair- Tagged 41 Short. 3/2 roll, non darted
> 
> Asking $30 shipped conus
> 
> Chest - 21.5
> Sleeve - 22.5 + 2
> Length from BOC - 29
> Shoulder - 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick Windowpane 3/2 non darted - sportciat or orphan
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> Chest - 21
> Sleeve - 24.5 + 2.5
> Length from BOC - 31.5
> Shoulder - 18.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Daliesh Harris Tweed - Savile Row Tailor! Made in England (obviously) - darted, center vent, two button closure.
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> Chest 24.75
> Sleeve - 27 + 2
> Length from BOC - 32
> Shoulder - 20


----------



## Nobleprofessor

crs said:


> Maybe some people don't know Hanover, but these are fantastic shoes -- in fact the most comfy shoes I own, except for suede.
> 
> I'll be posting some great stuff over the next few weeks, but my Hanover pebble grains will not be for sale.


I have a pair of Hanover's and I think they are GREAT shoes! I think they are very well made.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is a shout out to Adoucett. I recieved my new with tags BB golden fleece logo print tie and it is perfect! AND nicer than expected! THANKS!


----------



## sskim3

*Thrift Sale Extravaganza for a Good Cause*

So I used to just post things on the exchange because thrifting is fun and making a few bucks never hurt. Unfortunately, I now need to move a lot of items to help fund an emergency procedure for my dog. She needs her tooth extracted and the estimate I got was a lot more than I hoped it be. She either bit her toy or bone too hard. Now her back molar is split in two and the tooth needs to be removed. This is the little critter: 









Most of the items are things I have accumulated over time and some of the items are my personal items. Again, everything is negotiable and I am looking to move things fast. Help me out and help yourself out with a few new things for the new year.

1. Pendleton tie - red green plaid necktie. Made in usa --> *ASKING $10 CONUS*
3.5 width - 54 in long

__
https://flic.kr/p/6


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/6

2. The peddler natural shoulder clothing - forest green bike tie made in usa --> *ASKING $10 CONUS*
75% polyester / 25% silk
4 in width / 57 in long

__
https://flic.kr/p/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

3. Gianni butti - red black repp tie with silver lining. 100% silk. Made in italy --> *ASKING $10 CONUS*
3.25 in width 53 in long

__
https://flic.kr/p/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

4. Planteen & Krogh- traditional men's clothing red and navy repp tie with silver lining --> *ASKING $10 CONUS*
*100% silk made in usa*
3.25 in width 54 in length

__
https://flic.kr/p/0


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/2

5. JAB harris tweed sports coat in brown plaid Tagged 42r bangeldesh | seems still basted shut --> *ASKING $25 CONUS*
Shoulder 20 | Length 32 | Sleeve 25 With 2 in | Chest 46 | Waist 44

__
https://flic.kr/p/5


__
https://flic.kr/p/9


__
https://flic.kr/p/5


__
https://flic.kr/p/8

6. Paul stuart navy pinstripe suit | Made in Canada with Italian fabric --> *ASKING $65 CONUS*
Jacket Measurements
Shoulder 19 | Length 30 | Sleeve 24 with 2 in | Chest 46 | Waist 44

Pant Measurements
outseam 40 | inseam 28.5. | Rise 11.5 | waist 35 | Leg opening 9.5

__
https://flic.kr/p/9


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/1


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

7.brooks brother lambswool sweater small charcoal with some piling à *Asking $15 CONUS*
Shoulder 15 sleeve 23 chest 40

__
https://flic.kr/p/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/6

8. NWT Gant cable knit lambs wool sweater | Retails for $85 --> *ASKING $25 CONUS*
Shoulder 20.5 | Sleeve 33 | Chest 48 | Length 27

__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/1


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

9. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Brown checked tweed | 100% wool | Made in USA | 3 patch pockets | 3/2 roll | Subtle darts | 40r | *Asking $25 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 20 | Chest - 42 | Waist - 41 (across middle button) | Length - 31.5 | Sleeve - 24.5

__
https://flic.kr/p/2

10. Polo Ralph Lauren - Blue Label | Madras Patterned | 100% Cotton | Made in Italy | Darted | Two buttons | 44r |*Asking $35 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 45 (across top button) | Length - 32.5 | Sleeve - 25 with 1.5 to let out

__
https://flic.kr/p/0

11. Paul Stuart | Blue windowpane | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | 42r | *Asking $25 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 18.5 | Chest - 44 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 25

__
https://flic.kr/p/0

12. Paul Stuart | Blue checked light tweed | 100% wool | Made in Canada | Darted | Two Buttons | Horn Buttons | 43r |*Asking $30 CONUS OBO*
Shoulders - 19 | Chest - 45 | Waist - 43 (across top button) | Length - 32 | Sleeve - 24.5

__
https://flic.kr/p/2

13. Paul Stuart | Tan trenchcoat | Full Length | 40r | Some of the horn buttons are cracked and damaged | *Asking $50 CONUS OBO*
Chest - 50 | Length - 45 | Sleeve - 29

__
https://flic.kr/p/7

14. NWT JPress York St - Summer Unconstructed Sports Coat sized as 44 but seems slightly smaller | Made in China | NWT but missing front two buttons | Jakcet includes 3 spare buttons (1 front, 1 sleeve, 1 inner) - personally i would switch out the buttons entirely | retails $495 --> *asking $60 CONUS OBO*
measurements: Shoulder 19.75" | Chest 45" | Waist 41" | Sleeve 27" | Length 31"

__
https://flic.kr/p/15863911205


__
https://flic.kr/p/15863911575


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838104616


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838105656


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244264723


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244266513


__
https://flic.kr/p/15861931301


__
https://flic.kr/p/15861932011

15. NWT JPress Charcoal Trousers - Waist 40" with 2" to let out - Originally bought it as a spare charcoal trouser and assumed the 40 was suit size (not waist size) | Made in USA | Pleated | Unfinished bottom | *sold - pending payment*
Measurements: Waist 40" | Outseam 48" | Inseam 36" | Rise 12"

__
https://flic.kr/p/15676711890


__
https://flic.kr/p/15862069201

16. NWOT JPress Khakis in 31R BUT with damage | made in USA | Damage to crotch area (see pictures) | Plain front |*asking $15 conus obO*
measurements: Waist 31" | outseam 39 with 2.5 to let out | inseam 28 | rise 11

__
https://flic.kr/p/15678336237


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244458443


__
https://flic.kr/p/15864126375


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838318986

17. NWT JPress White PP OCBD 16 - 36 | Made in USA | On the back, there are some pin holes near the waist area (see pictures) | *asking $25 conus OBO*
measurements: neck 16" | sleeve 36" | collar 3.25" | shoulder 19" | chest 48" | waist 46"

__
https://flic.kr/p/15241849074


__
https://flic.kr/p/15241863524


__
https://flic.kr/p/15676632558


__
https://flic.kr/p/15838346036


__
https://flic.kr/p/15244505303

18. NWOT JPress Khakis in 38 | made in USA | Hemmed | Plain front | Bought at sample sale for myself but tailoring made it not worth it | *Asking $35 conus OBO*
40 outseam | 28 inseam | 12 rise | 38 waist with 3 inch to let out | 1.5 cuff | 9.5 leg opening

__
https://flic.kr/p/16184604486


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209669892


__
https://flic.kr/p/16210500605


__
https://flic.kr/p/16023145560

19. Paul Stuart | 17 x 33? | Made in USA | Feels like pinpoint oxford | *Asking $10 conus*
17 Neck | 18 shoulder | 24 sleeves | 31 length | 50 chest | 48 waist

__
https://flic.kr/p/15553547735


__
https://flic.kr/p/15554390682

20. Brooks Brothers Makers | 16 x 33 | Made in USA | Broadcloth Button Down *| Asking $10 conus*
16 Neck | 17.5 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 33 length | 50 chest | 48 waist

__
https://flic.kr/p/15367923720


__
https://flic.kr/p/14932799254

21. Brooks Brothers Makers | 16 x 33 | Made in USA | Pinpoint OCBD *| Asking $10 conus*
16 Neck | 18 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 33 length | 50 chest | 48 waist

__
https://flic.kr/p/15367413368


__
https://flic.kr/p/15367413118

22. Paul Stuart | 16 x 32 | Made in USA | Pinpoint OCBD *| Asking $10 conus*
16 Neck | 19 shoulder | 32 Sleeve | 33.5 length | 48 chest | 48 waist

__
https://flic.kr/p/15554398612


__
https://flic.kr/p/15366930599


__
https://flic.kr/p/15367546457

23. Brooks Brothers Custom| 15 x 33 | Made in USA | Oxford Cloth - Substantial Collar | Small brown dots on yoke |*Asking $10 CONUS*
15 Neck | 17 shoulder | 33 Sleeve | 29.5 length | 45 chest | 43 waist

__
https://flic.kr/p/15367415088


__
https://flic.kr/p/15367414238


__
https://flic.kr/p/15367540617

24. Mark Spencer Harris Tweed | Light Brown with hints of maroon and green and red stripes | Subtle darts that blend into herringbone weave | Double vent | two buttons | fully lined | one of the sleeves lining is loose | *asking $20 conus*
Measurements: 
Shoulder 20.5 | Sleeve 25 | Length 30 | Chest 46 | Waist 45

__
https://flic.kr/p/16015742369


__
https://flic.kr/p/16015742289


__
https://flic.kr/p/16201018162


__
https://flic.kr/p/15579427254


__
https://flic.kr/p/16014493650


__
https://flic.kr/p/16015734369


__
https://flic.kr/p/15582009683


__
https://flic.kr/p/16014487960


__
https://flic.kr/p/16199951591


__
https://flic.kr/p/16201010482


__
https://flic.kr/p/15579419254


*The next items are from my personal collection that I need to part with: *
 
25. GRAIL ALERT - JPress Charcoal Herringbone Overcoat Size 40/42 | Made in USA | Heavy Tweed (5 lb) | 
*sold - pending payment*

Measurements: 
Shoulder 19 | Sleeve 24 with 2 in to let out | Chest 46 | Waist 45 | Length 46
https://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/62fc346b79f628bacc03c4abe0a940ae.jpg
https://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/e73ddcd673244a46ee0cbd72be813a49.jpg
https://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/3b184f782fa3b1751af015c817004c26.jpg
https://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/aed5c8cfe7f52db7c2ea14b24605749a.jpg

26. GRAIL ALERT - Florsheim shell cordovan shoes 8.5C | adding tongue pads | installed rubber heels for better traction (heels are only a few months old | still have decent life left in them | *asking $100 conus OBO*
Measurements: Length 12.5 | Heel 3.5 | Width of Sole 4.5

__
https://flic.kr/p/16208520911


__
https://flic.kr/p/16023034800


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209588532


__
https://flic.kr/p/16208523761


__
https://flic.kr/p/16024296619


__
https://flic.kr/p/16023041910


__
https://flic.kr/p/16210408515

27. GRAIL ALERT - Vintage Richman Brothers Brown Donegal Tweed Herringbone Overcoat | Loomed in Great Britain | No tag for size | Partially lined | Hate to part with it but the significant other really hates it | *asking $80 conus OBO*
Shoulder 18.5 | Sleeve 25 | Length 44 | Chest 46 | Waist 45

__
https://flic.kr/p/16210985775


__
https://flic.kr/p/16210182642


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209114591


__
https://flic.kr/p/16210184322


__
https://flic.kr/p/16023484618


__
https://flic.kr/p/16185124376


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209118091


__
https://flic.kr/p/15588587674

28. Samuelsohn Navy Blazer 40r | Darted | two buttons | single vent | brass buttons | made in Canada | 100% wool | *asking $25 conus* 
Shoulder 18.5 | Sleeve 24 | Length 32 | Chest 42 | Waist 40

__
https://flic.kr/p/16023537718


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209169501


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209173071


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209184691


__
https://flic.kr/p/16024960479


__
https://flic.kr/p/16185196056


__
https://flic.kr/p/15588659854


__
https://flic.kr/p/16211062915


*Whoever has the same pant size as me will love the following items&#8230;. My apologies for my short legs*

29. GRAIL ALERT - BRIONI Khakis | lightweight material | made in italy | bought new, worn less than 10x |* asking $60 CONUS*
35 waist | 36.5 outseam | 26.75 inseam | 9 in leg opening

__
https://flic.kr/p/15590671643


__
https://flic.kr/p/16023170070


__
https://flic.kr/p/16024473039


__
https://flic.kr/p/16023069088


__
https://flic.kr/p/16208704951

30. NWOT JPress wool twill trouser | plain front | bought at sample sale for personal use | looks to be a suit separate from 2011 | has suspender buttons | thick twill fabric, perfect for the winter | half lined | only worn to get legs hemmed | never worn out | *asking $50 conus*
35 waist with 2 in to let out | 38 outseam | 26.5 inseam | 11.5 rise | 9 leg opening | 1.5 cuff with 1 in extra fabric

__
https://flic.kr/p/16023135018


__
https://flic.kr/p/16024541609


__
https://flic.kr/p/16024822527


__
https://flic.kr/p/16024913977


__
https://flic.kr/p/16209930152

31. Bills Khakis patchwork madras pants | made in usa | bought new, worn less than 5x | 
Waist 35 with 1.75 to let out | Outseam 36 | Inseam 27 with 2.5 inches to let out | Rise 11 | *asking $40 conus*

__
https://flic.kr/p/15590887713


__
https://flic.kr/p/16208866941


__
https://flic.kr/p/16208873101


__
https://flic.kr/p/16023390150


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC KNITWEAR! 3-ply Scottish cashmere from Brooks, J. Press, Fair Isle shetlands, sweater vests, more!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful, beautiful, sweaters and sweater vests to pass on today--including some GORGEOUS 3-ply Cashmere (with tags!) from Brooks Brothers, a rare old-school LL Bean Norwegian sweater vest, more Scottish cashmere, J. Press sweater vest, Alan Paine, and more!*



*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers*!​
*MEASUREMENTS:*

Chest: Armpit to armpit, laid flat.
Length: Bottom of collar to hem.
Sleeve: Measured like a shirt; if the cuffs are designed to be turned back, the measurement is given with the cuffs turned back!

1) GRAIL! Brooks Brothers 3-ply Scottish cashmere sweater. This is absolutely beautiful! It comes complete with its original tags, although it is not new; it has some minor pilling throughout and is slightly dusty from storage. It is, however, in Very Good/Excellent condition, and truly is top of the line cashmere. MADE IN SCOTLAND. Sized XL, this measures: Chest: 25, length: 27, sleeve: 37. Asking just $60.

   

2) J. Press sweater vest. No fabric content given, but clearly wool. Slightly dusty from storage, but otherwise excellent. Made in Ireland. Size XL. Chest: 23 1/2; Length: 27 3/4. Asking just $25.

  

3) Westaway & Westaway pure cashmere sweater. Made in Scotland. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some minor surface schmaltz on the right shoulder, which will come out with a dry clean; hence just Very Good condition. Chest: 21; length: 24 1/2; sleeve: 33. Asking just $25.

  

4) Brooks Brothers "346" cashmere. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 24 1/2, length: 25 3/4; sleeve: 35. Asking just $25.

  

5) GRAIL! Rare and beautiful LL Bean Norwegian sweater vest. This is the old-school 80/20 wool/rayon version, and features all of the beautiful snowflake buttons. This was Made in Norway, and is in excellent condition. Chest: 25 1/4; length: 27; sleeve: 34. Asking just $35.

   

6) Patagonia wool sweater. This has two weaknesses in the weave; one on the front, as shown, and one on the sleeve. It also has some pilling throughout, and so is in Good condition only. Chest: 17 1/2; length: 24; sleeve: 31 1/2. Asking just $12.

    

7) Peter Storm turtleneck. VERY rugged! Made in Great Britain. Slightly dusty from storage, hence Very Good condition. Chest: 19 1/2; length: 23; sleeve: 28. Asking just $15.



8) Alan Paine of England grey wool sweater. Excellent condition! Chest: 22 3/4; length: 26 1/2; sleeve: 31 1/2. Asking just $20.

  

9) Joseph Turner of the UK. Pure lambswool. This could use a slight re-stitch under one arm, as shown, otherwise excellent. SIze XL. Chest: 24 1/2; length: 27 1/2; sleeve: 35 3/4. Asking just $20.

   

10) GORGEOUS thick, heavy Pringle of Scotland Aran-type sweater. Made in Scotland. This is wonderful! A gorgeous, heathery blend of forest and moss greens, this is a serious, serious sweater. It's in excellent condition except for the label being off on one side. From one of the premier Scottish knitwear firms. Asking just $25. Size XL, but measures like a L: Chest23 1/2; length: 25 1/2; sleeve: 31 1/2.

  

11) John Tulloch of Scotland sweater. Beautiful! Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; length: 24 1/2; sleeve: 32. Asking just $22.

  

12) Made in Scotland Fair Isle Shetland sweater vest. Now extraordinarily rare, this is a wonderful example of a shetland Fair Isle sweater vest! This cost a fortune from the likes of Aero Leathers; this one is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $27. Chest: 22 1/4; length: 25 1/2.

  

13) Lord Jeff "The Moors" shetland sweater. Absolutely beautiful! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 22 3/4; length: 253/4; sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $25.

  

14) Brooks Brothers diamond pane sweater. Scottish lambswool; made in Hong Kong. This is in excellent condition, except that it has a small hole on the back, as shown. Tagged XL; Chest: 25, sleeve: c.36 1/2, length: 28 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

15) Land's End sweater in pink cashmere. Excellent condition. Tagged XL-Tall. Chest: 25, sleeve: c.38, length: 30. Asking just $16.

  

16) Flag sweater! Made in the USA--luckily, given what it displays! ALl cotton. Perfect for Thanksgiving--or the 4th of July! Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve 35; length: 28 1/2. Asking just $16

  

17) Wool sweater vest. By Club Room. Excellent condition. A lovely loden green. No country of origin or fabric content, but clearly wool. Chest: 23, length: 25 2/4. Asking just $14




18) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. A classic Fall green! In excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve: 37 1/2; length: 26. Asking just $16


 

19) MADE IN THE USA sweater vest from Land's End. Excellent condition. Chest: 24, Length: 26. Tagged 42-44. Asking just $10



 

20) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $10 Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

21) GORGEOUS! Hand loomed in Scotland cricket sweater. This is absolutely beautiful, BUT it does have three minor flaws; a small snag/pull hole on the front chest, another smaller one by the hem on the front, and a small blue smudge by the hem, as shown. These are all minor, but because they're there this is in Good condition only, and so is just $16 shipped. Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 25 1/2; Sleeve 35.



     

22) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $22. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! Size 9.5D Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers Walnut Gibson Brogues; BOXED with ORIGINAL SHOE BAGS!*

These are simply gorgeous! From the closet of *efdll*, these were Made in England for Brooks Brothers by Peal & Co., these shoes come complete with their original box and their original shoe bags. They are in excellent condition, except for some wear to the heels, as shown. The box has some minor rubbing on the sides and top, and has a split corner. The shoe bags are excellent!

*Size 9.5 D.*

*Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*


----------



## tryst

tryst said:


> Willing to flip this to someone if there is interest.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?196500-Thrift-Question


Selling at cost plus shipping.


----------



## plupy

VINTAGE 1960s FORMAL SHIRT & ACCESSORIES
Wonderful old school accoutrements for black tie, purchased along with a tuxedo dating from the late sixties, all in excellent condition and still very much in style 45 years later. All prices include USA shipping and I'm glad to quote overseas shipping cost too. Offers welcome, especially for multiple items. 
*TROY SHIRTMAKERS GUILD pleated front shirt. Tagged size 16.5 x 33. Has yellowed some and would probably brighten up with a cleaning. $19
*BLACK CUMMERBUND & CLIP-ON TIE SET -- I know, I know, it's a clip-on -- but this one does not look like one at all - looks rakish, asymmetrical as if hand-tied. $12
*POLKA DOT CUMMERBUND & TIE SET -- white dots on black - unique and spectacular. Too bad it's pre-tied but a fair trade-off for a one-of-a-kind black tie look. $23 --SORRY, SOLD--
*Set of braces in fine condition. Can't tell if they were made ivory colored or were white and have aged to that color. Either way they look terrific. $7.00 --SORRY, SOLD--


----------



## catside

TweedyDon said:


> These are simply gorgeous! From the closet of *efdll*, these were Made in England for Brooks Brothers by Peal & Co., these shoes come complete with their original box and their original shoe bags. They are in excellent condition, except for some wear to the heels, as shown. The box has some minor rubbing on the sides and top, and has a split corner. The shoe bags are excellent!
> 
> *Size 9.5 D.*
> 
> *Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tweedy, these are Cheaneys I guess, are they true to size?


----------



## efdll

catside said:


> TweedyDon said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are simply gorgeous! From the closet of *efdll*, these were Made in England for Brooks Brothers by Peal & Co., these shoes come complete with their original box and their original shoe bags. They are in excellent condition, except for some wear to the heels, as shown. The box has some minor rubbing on the sides and top, and has a split corner. The shoe bags are excellent!
> 
> *Size 9.5 D.*
> 
> *Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tweedy, these are Cheaneys I guess, are they true to size?
> 
> 
> 
> Since they are mine, let me answer you. I bought these on Styleforum and seller said they were Alfred Sargent. They were a tad big on me, which is why I passed on to Tweedy to sell, alas, for I really like them. I wear a 9.5 on most shoes, but 9 on others, like AE. These belong in the latter category.
Click to expand...


----------



## catside

Thank you.


----------



## TweedyDon

Yes, thank you, efdll!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R
*Two button front, fully lined, in great shape.

Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75

$40 *> 32.50*


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$46* > 36*


*15.5-35 BB OCBD
*Slim Fit, non-iron.
$28 *> 22*


*Green/khaki surcingle belt - no label
*Marked size 34. 33" from center hole to end of strap. Bought this one on the Exchange a few months ago, but it's a little small for me.
$20 *> 15*


----------



## Monocle

UPDATE!! *REDUCED!!! *

Hi everyone!

A few sweaters for the exchange tonight, from the scratch and dent/mending pile. I'm not going to get to them before Winter is over, so I pass them along AS IS PLEASE. Oh, And a couple of decent ties.

Lands End raglan wool (not designated Shetland) in Yale Blue. THERE IS ONE HOLE, SMALLER THAN A DIME ON THE BACK LEFT SHOULDER. MAY BE DARNED, OR WEAR AS A WORKER. 
laid flat: W22 L27.5 SL36 (unrolled) *$16.00 SHIPPED!!
*
Briar Wool Tie with lined blade. Measures 57" and 3 1/4" wide. great subtlety. SOLD
Wool Square End in Gray with Stripes (one small edge bite on small blade side) Made for Sakowitz) SOLD

Orvis Puppy Dog Shetland - HAS A FEW LIGHT STAINS, HARD TO TELL IN SOME LIGHT, BUT COULD POSSIBLY BE CLEANED. APPEAR TO BE ORGANIC (FOOD). A VERY SMALL HOLE IN THE BAND AT WAIST. Great sweater to wear or to serve as a beater to do yardwork in. Laid flat: W21.5 L26 SL33 *$14.00 SHIPPED!!*


Old Gokey Shetland Fair isle. Great sweater. THE ONLY ISSUES ARE SOME SMALL HOLES AROUND THE CUFF AREA. THEY ARE MAINLY UNSEEN WHEN THE CUFFS ARE ROLLED. CAN BE DARNED BY AN EXPERIENCED TAILOR. No other major flaws with this one. It's a beauty.
Laid flat: W21 L25 SL33 *$16.00 SHIPPED!!*
:beer:


----------



## Reuben

^Boy do I wish any of those sweaters were my size . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> ^Boy do I wish any of those sweaters were my size . . .


They are sweet! That Gokey would be awesome if it were about 4 sizes larger.


----------



## conductor

Consolidation and bump. Offers welcome!


conductor said:


> Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid %100 Camel Hair- Tagged 41 Short. 3/2 roll, non darted
> 
> Asking $30 shipped conus
> 
> Chest - 21.5
> Sleeve - 22.5 + 2
> Length from BOC - 29
> Shoulder - 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful heather toned sweater by Lord Jeff. Flawless condition, 100% wool, made in the USA. Tagged a L, but very generous sizing.
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> Length 28
> Pit to Pit 25
> Sleeve (measured from the middle of the neck like a dress shirt) -, 34 cuffed, 36 uncuffed


----------



## crs

The big selloff has begun. There will be lots of stuff coming when I get a chance to measure and photograph. So we'll start with shoes. Up first are Alden shell cordovan LHS 13 C/E in No. 8 and black, in great condition with a little wear on the rubber inset. Yes, you want both pairs for $250 shipped CONUS. If you want only one pair, $200 for the No. 8 and $130 for the black. These will go on eBay in a few days at $300 a pair.


----------



## crs

I wore these 10.5 EEE Florsheim shell PTB with thick socks every once in a while for a couple years, but now I have shell PTB that fit better. There is still very little wear on these, and if you leave them alone for awhile, you'll get that white residue near the laces. Made in USA, of course, but I suspect these were made near the end of Florsheim making shoes here. $150 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

Paul Stuart suit, made in Canada. It has darts, but if it fit me I likely would wear it once a week anyway from October through April. $65 Paypal shipped CONUSA. Shoulders 18 3/8, length 31, pits 21, sleeves 23 3/4, trouser waist 17 3/8, inseam 31, cuffs 1 3/4.



















https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3071.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3063.jpg


----------



## crs

Norman Hilton vintage 1976 3/2 sack with patch pockets. Tiny mothbite on back (shown). Marked 43XL. I measure shoulders 20, length from collar 33, pits 23, left sleeve 25, right sleeve 24 3/4. $60 via Paypal shipped CONUSA.










https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3049.jpg

https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz208/crschmidt/DSCN3057.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers Silk Ties. All are made in USA unless otherwise noted. Any imperfections are noted. Brooks Brothers often puts "Irregular" labels on overproduction. Shipped rolled up in 4x4x4 cardboard box. Price includes US shipping. *If you buy two ties take a discount of $3 on the order. If you buy three or more ties, take a discount of $3 on each tie in the order.*

Extra Long ties at bottom.

Beautiful White / Light Lavender Weave Silk. Fabric is like I have seen on some nice Charvet ties. Spectacular sophisticated look. 3 5/8 x 57.25. $22.


Salmon Black White Silk Repp. Tiny mill flaw in weave. 2 15/16 x 56 5/8. $25.


Blue / Pink Square Waves Silk. 3 5/8 x 57.75. $15.


Red / Burgundy Satin Finish Silk. Very subtle abrasion on tie pointed out by pen. Only visible in certain light angles. I find these on almost every satin tie that I look at. 4 1/16 x 58.25. $25. A steal.


Black Silk Knit. 2 3/8 wide. Italy. $32SOLD


Gray Silk Twill. Nice tie, but slightly wrinkled from being in a box. Steam it if that is an issue. 3.75 x 56. $18.


BOWS!

Black Fleece Black Green White Stripe Bow
Burnt Orange with Blue Medallion Bow
Yellow with Navy and Blue Stripe Bow
Navy with Medallions Bow
Argyll and Sutherland Bow
Purple with Lt Blue Medallion Bow.
All are silk. $32 each.


Extra Long Below

Black Silk Extra Long. 3.75 x 63. Nice staple tie. $25.


Gold / Yellow Silk Twill. Nice tie, but slightly wrinkled from being in a box. Steam it if that is an issue. 3.75 x 62.25. $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS! Mercer & Sons, J. Press, Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" Collection, Turnbull & Asser, and more!*

*A SLEW OF GORGEOUS SHIRTS!*

*I have some stunning shirts to pass on today, from Mercer & Sons, J. Press, Turnbull & Asser, Brooks Brothers' "Gatsy" collection, Dolce & Gabbana, and more! *



*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*​
As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers[/CENTER]!*[/CENTER]

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP A*

1) CLAIMED GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. 16.5-34. Made in the USA from West Indian Sea Island cotton, woven in Italy. Please note that this has a small mark on the underside of one sleeve that will likely come out with laundering. Asking just $22.

   

2) CLAIMED Mercer & Sons. 17-34. Blue check buttondown. Asking just $27.

  

3) CLAIMED Mercer & Sons. 17-34. Slightly darker blue check buttondown. Asking just $27.

   

4) CLAIMED J. Press. 17-33. Beautiful! Asking just $25.

  

5) Brooks Brothers tartan. 16.5-R. Made in the USA. Asking just $18.

  

6) Bentini. Laundry mark on label, as shown. French cuffs. Chest: 21, sleeve: 32.5. Just $15.

  

7) Ciro Citterio. 16. Sleeve c. 34. French cuffs. Asking just $16.

  

8) Dolce & Gabbana. 17.5. Made in Italy. Asking just $25.

   

9) CLAIMED Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" shirt. 17-34. A gorgeous, heavy Oxford in cream with a 1920's rounded collar. Beautiful and rare! Asking just $28.

  

10) Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" OCBD. 17-34. A wonderful, heavy Oxford! Beautiful and rare. Asking just $28.

  

11) Another Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" OCBD. 17-34. A wonderful, heavy Oxford! Beautiful and rare. Asking just $28.

  

12) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17-34. Slim fit. Made in USA. SMALL HOLE IN FRONT, hence Asking just $6.

   

13) J. Press. 17-33. Excellent! Asking just $25.

 

14) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-35. Made in the USA. French cuffs. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $22.

 

15) Turnbull & Asser. 16.5. GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Asking just $25.

  

16) Emmett of London. 16.5. A stunning beautiful twill shirt! French cuffs, with contrasting undertrim. Excellent! Asking just $25.

    

*GROUP B*

17) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $10.

    

18) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $14

  

19) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $20

  

20) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. Asking just $16.

  

21) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

22) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

23) Brooks Brothers blue straight collar. 16-32/33. This has VERY rare interior label. Two small pinholes on collar, hence just $15.

   

24) Robert Talbott bespoke. Beautiful pink gingham with contrast collar and French cuffs. Excellent condition. 18.5-35. $16

  

25) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $20.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

*GROUP C*

27) Paul Stuart. Absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada. 16.5-36. Asking just $16.

  

28) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

29) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

30) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

31) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

32) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

33) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

34) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

35) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

36) BOYS SIZE (thanks to Steve Smith for noting this!) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

37) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP D:*

38) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

39) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

40) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

41) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $15

  

42) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

43) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

44) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

45) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

46) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

47) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

48) NWOT Peter Becks wool/cotton shirt. Absolutely excellent condition, with original interior packaging intact. Size M. Chest 20, sleeve 32, length 31. Asking $15,

 

49) Brooks Brothers. Made in the USA. 16.5-32/33. Excellent condition. $12.

 

50) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $10.

  

51) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

52) Brooks Brothers spread collar shirt. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Size 16.5-34. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

53) Robert Talbott bespoke. Contrast collar and contrast French cuffs. Excellent condition. 16.5-34. Asking just $15.

 

54) CLAIMED! Brooks Brothers blue check TAB COLLAR! Excellent condition! Made in the USA. 15.5-33. Asking just $14.

   

55) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $15.


----------



## tocqueville

I just had a bunch of suits altered and had the tailor sew on buttons for braces. Which means I now need braces. If any of you happen to have a pair they'd be willing to part with, or see one when you go out thrifting...I'd prefer something plain and conservative. Braces themselves are unusual these days...I don't wish to play into the 'dandy' profile by getting a pair with polka dots....


----------



## TweedyDon

*Raincoats!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING in the USA on everything; OFFERS ARE ALSO VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*
1) AWESOME J. Peterman Duster Coat. XL. CLAIMED!*
*
2) MADE IN THE USA BROOKS BROTHERS Trenchcoat with zip-in liner in sage green.*

This is lovely! A double-breasted trenchcoat, this has a simpler silhouette than the classic trench, since it omits the gun flap at the shoulder. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is cut from some soft of microfiber material. It features D-rings on the belt, a removable zip-in liner (all wool), and a removeable collar (all wool). It features adjustable buckles at the cuffs, a lovely dark green tartan lining for the main shell of the coat, and a single centre vent. The pockets are secured by single buttons for security. It also features a zippered interior security pocket. It does have a couple of small marks on it, as shown, but these will likely come out with dry cleaning. It is also missing a front button; but since it has all of its spare buttons attached this won't be a problem to replace. This is thus in Very Good condition.

It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 37 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 49





             

*3) CLASSIC 38S Aquascutum Balmacaan Raincoat.*

A classic Balmacaan raincoat from one of the Big Two makers (the other being Burberry), this beautiful coat is a lovely, simple, classic design. Two deep pockets, single centre vent, fully lined, and Made in Canada, this is the standard 55/45 cotton/polyester blend. It's in excellent condition apart from a name being written on the interior label.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length (BOC): 39 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! c.40, 42 Vintage Woolrich Mackinaw in ALL RED; XL RL Polo Wool Field Coat in Forest Green.*

*TWO CLASSIC FIELD JACKETS!​*
​
*I have two beautiful and classic field coats to pass on today--including a true GRAIL, a vintage Woolrich Mackinaw in the rare and desirable all-red colour!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!​*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) Vintage Woolrich Mackinaw.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! I bought this for myself, but, alas, I need at least 28" sleeves in outerwear, and so this is just far too short for me--which is a real shame, as this is a beautiful, functional, classic piece of Americana.

As has been noted in several threads both here and on TOF, vintage Woolrich Mackinaws are THE best field coats around--considerably superior to Filson classic Mackinaws in both design and execution. First, the shell of this jacket is lovely, thick, warm wool, that will keep you very warm in the field. This is also lined in thick and soft cotton duck. The front is laden with pockets, as you can see; two large pockets ate the bottom, and two smaller pockets at the top. There are also two slash handwarmer pockets at the sides. All of the pockets are secured by snaps emblazened with Woolrich's logo; all snaps close cleanly. The back has a full length game pocket which is secured by snaps on both sides. This also has a deep interior pocket.

This jacket has a lovely curved oversize collar that's designed to stay up to protect you against the wind; there is a functional throat latch to secure it. The jacket has a concealed placket, and is fastened by large oversize buttons, designed to be used easily when your fingers are cold. The sleeves are lined, have functional adjustable straps to protect you from wind, and come complete with interior knit storm cuffs.

This jacket has some marks and scuff commensurate with its age; I've tried to show the worst of these (especially that on the left cuff and sleeve). As such, it's in Very Good condition.

This jacket is in the RARE all-red colourway! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $79, or offer.

Sized 42, this could also work for a 40; measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2




   
         ​
*2) RL Polo Field Coat in Forest Green.*

This is lovely! Cut from a dark forest green cloth, this features a checked quilted lining for warmth. It has two deep bellows pockets at the front, which also feature side-entry handwarmer pockets. These are lined with the same checking as the main coat, and feature a double-flap system for security, similar to Barbour International Jackets. It has two side slash handwarmer pockets, also lined in the same check as the coat, and a fully functional throat latch. The cuffs are protected with leatherette trim; the collar is lined in the same material, as is the throat latch. This has two interior pockets. It has a zippered front closure, and also features a snap-front closure. The sleeves have functional adjusters that are secured by snaps.

The sole flaw is that the zipper pull is missing--it's currently replaced by a safety pin, but fixing this would be easy and cheap. Because of this, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged XL, this measures:
*
Chest: 26
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (35 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



           ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY GRAIL! SMALLER SIZE Chesterfield Topcoat with Velvet Collar from LANGROCK OF PRINCETON!*

I don't use the term lightly, but this most definitely qualifies!

This Chesterfield was made for Langrock of Princeton--THE Ivy Clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Situated on Nassau Street in Princeton, Langrock was the Mecca of Ivy Style--so much so that when Nick Hilton proposed the possibility of their selling a darted suit in the Princeton store he was almost thrown out of the store for insulting Langrock's customers! This coat comes from Langrock's store in New Haven; built in 1927 to fit in with Yale's architecture, this was designed specifically to house Langrock in a manner suitable for such a great store--a picture of the building is here:

​
Information about Langrock from Bruce Boyer can be found here:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

Langrock is now long gone, but owing to the incredible quality of its wares many still exist, and are starting to command some seriously premium prices, in part owing to their sheer quality, and in part owing to their connection with the history of Ivy Style.

This topcoat shows why Langrock was so important and famous. Cut from a classic charcoal grey woolen cloth, this beautiful coat features the classic Chesterfield velvet collar. As you'd expect from Langrock, this is fully canvassed, and also fully lined. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It has has a concealed placket, and a deep interior security pocket. And, of course, it has lovely natural shoulders. This is a truly beautiful, classic coat--really a lovely wearable piece of Ivy history.

It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition; the sole flaw is some looseness to the stitching holding the interior Langrock label.

*This is a steal at just $95, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 43 1/2


----------



## Steve Smith

TweedyDon said:


> *GROUP A*
> 
> 1) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. 16.5-34. Made in the USA from West Indian Sea Island cotton, woven in Italy. Please note that this has a small mark on the underside of one sleeve that will likely come out with laundering. Asking just $22.


Holy Great Deals, Batman! That is a $325 retail shirt of recent manufacture.

And somebody please buy that Peterman XL Duster. I have been patting myself on the back for showing restraint...


----------



## crs

Hefty vintage Woolrich coat, size 46, true to label. Had dry cleaner tag on it. $75 shipped CONUSA because of weight. Will be on eBay if not purchased in a few days, priced at $125 BIN.


----------



## crs

CLAIMED

O'Connell's aqua wool sweater, made in Scotland, 23.5" pit to pit, 30" TOC. $35 shipped CONUS. Will go on eBay in a few days for $65 BIN.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Tweed Overcoat in autumnal Glen Plaid!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely double-breasted overcoat is cut from a wonderful Glken Plaid tweed that's a medly of autumnal brackens, chestnuts, and barks, with a lovely overcheck in Royal Blue. This coat has two deep slash pockets at the sides, turned-back sleeve cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and has raglan sleeves. It is in excellent condition--except for some minor lining issues, namely some fraying in the back by the right-hand shoulder, and two small rips by the hem on the left. All of these can be easily repaired, of course, by any dry-cleaner. However, given these this lovely coat is just

*$50, boxed and shipped in the USA, or offer!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: c.34 (measured like a shirt owing to raglan sleeves)
Shoulder: NA. (Raglan sleeves!)
Length: 37 1/2.


----------



## crs

NWT (priced at $98) XXL all-wool Pendleton plaid shirt. $35 shipped CONUS. Will be $55 on eBay BIN. Or I might keep.


----------



## crs

All-wool XL cricket sweater for Smith's of Bermuda. 26" pit to pit. $35 shipped CONUS. Will go on eBay for $70 BIN. Or I might keep.


----------



## MythReindeer

crs, maybe it's just me, but your images aren't showing up. Maybe the forum doesn't allow HTML?


----------



## crs

Gray Harris Tweed overcoat, tailored in USA for defunct New Jersey trad chain of men's shops Roots. It measures 21" pit to pit, 40" from BOC. I can't get a good read on the sleeves except to say my shirt sleeve length is 34 and it fits me. I've worn this sometimes the past two winters -- I have a lot of thrifted overcoats -- but I found a big old Donegal tweed that fits me better around the middle-aged gut. Really a nice item. $75 shipped CONUS. Will be on eBay for double BIN.


----------



## crs

MythReindeer said:


> crs, maybe it's just me, but your images aren't showing up. Maybe the forum doesn't allow HTML?


Thanks, I'll edit them.


----------



## crs

OK, I'm out of natural light. Lots of vintage tweed jackets to come over the next few weeks. Some NWT summer items. Like five huge boxes of stuff. Sacks, JPress, BB, Hickey Freeman, NWT Andover Shop jackets, vintage Oxxford sack suit, et cetera.

People who've bought from me before know there's usually a little surprise gift included unless the price was ridiculously low, such as a tie.


----------



## TweedyDon

*My first tweeds of 2015!*

*I have some wonderful tweeds and blazers to pass on today, including a beautiful 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed from The English Shop of Princeton, a wonderful bespoke cashmere plaid jacket with three patch pockets, a 3/2 sack from O'Connell's, a stunning black and grey tartan tweed, and a gem of a blazer from the tailor to Princess Grace of Monaco's father!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS IVY CLASSIC! 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed from The English Shop of Princeton!*

The English Shop of Princeton was one of THE classic Ivy Clothiers of the Golden Age--now long gone, alas, along with Ballot, Langrock, and the Princeton Clothing Co.. This beautiful gem shows why! The Harris tweed that it is cut from is gorgeous--a classic herringbone with classic Harris striping in chestnut and sky blue. The jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It features classic leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that display just the right amount of patina, and it has, of course, two per cuff. It has a lovely fluid lapel roll. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



        

*2) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in dark grey herringbone--with striping!*

This is a really lovely, classic jacket--if it was just a bit bigger I'd keep it! Cut from classic dark grey herringbone, the cloth of this lovely jacket features the classic vertical Harris striping, here in dark blue and berry red, perfectly complementing the darkness of the base herringbone. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are metal shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. The tweed outer shell is in excellent condition, but the lining has some minor damage, as shown; I suggest that this simply be patched cheaply by your dry cleaner! Given this damage, however, this jacket is very, very well priced at just 
*
$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31





     

*3) SMALL CLASSIC Grey Herringbone and Barleycorn Harris Tweed for Barney's of New York!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a beautiful Harris tweed cloth that at first sight appears to be grey herringbone, closer inspection shows that the cloth is actually alternating vertical bands of barleycorn and herringbone, all in classic grey. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features the classic metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporay two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for a small fault in the weave on the top right back; this was likely there from new. Given this, this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



   

*4) Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from handwoven Donegal tweed, this was made in Ireland by Ardara of Co. Donegal. It is a classic three-button Irish walking jacket, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It features leather-covered football buttons, and has three button cuffs. The cloth is classic Donegal; tan,m cream, and black in a pepper-and-salt pattern. It is half-canvased and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 46R; this measure*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4





  

*5) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*6) GORGEOUS BESPOKE CASHMERE GLEN PLAID JACKET by Tony the Tailor of Shanghai!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly very, very soft and very, very luxurious cashmere--as befits a jacket made by one of the premier bespoke tailors of Shanghai, Tony the Tailor, who has clothed in the past Clint Eastwood and Sylvester Stallone, as well as Danny Glover.

The colourway and patterning are beautiful--I'll leave the pictures to speak for themselves. The cut is also wonderful--a contemporary two button jacket with beautiful darting, this jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets! It is also fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition--the sole flaw is that it is missing one of the cuff buttons on the left sleeve; this could be easily visually fixed by converting it to single button cuffs! 

This is a really, really gorgeous jacket, and is a steal at just $75, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4






   

*7) VINTAGE 3/2 sack! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*8) O'Connell's 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

You know the quality of O'Connell's wares, so I need not say much about this beauty! I should note that it is a 3/2 sack in a lovelky and complexly colourful glan plaid--please see my close-up of the tweed. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, of course! It has lovely natural shoulders. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Hence, asking

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*9) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you!

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

This is a bargain at *just $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*10) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers 3/2 glen plaid sack in camelhair!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from beautifully soft camelhair, this classic 3/2 sack is a classic black and cream glen plaid with a subtle overchecking of umber and dark berry red. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, was made in the USA, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent and is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from a small snag in the lining, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*11) c. 38L GORGEOUS Flannel Navy Blazer from the tailors of Princess Grace's fathe*r!

This is gorgeous! A classic navy two button blazer cut from heavier-weight flannel, this features the always desirable and increasingly rare three patch pockets. This was made by Witlin and Gallagher, the oldest men's clothiers in Philadelphia, and the tailors to John B. Kelly, an impeccably dressed self-made man who was the father of Grace Kelly--later Princess Grace of Monaco. This blazer appears to be fully canvassed and is half-lined. It has gold-toned, crested buttons and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, although it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Given its quality and provenance this is an absolute steal at just

*$22, or offer.

Tagged a 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

NB: The colour is best shown in the cuff shots.



       

*12) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*13) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*14) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard blazer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*15) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*17) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*18) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*20) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*21) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*22) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*23) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*24) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in herringbone with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is another lovely classic Harris tweed in herringbone--this time, in a classic slate blue and cream colourway. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is a current two button front model. It has the ever-desirable patch pockets, and the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons. It was, of course, made in the USA. It has a little bit of schmaltz on the right hand sleeve, but this will almost cetainly come out with its first dry-cleaning. Because of this, however, this lovely jacket is priced at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## Marcc237

TweedyDon said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely double-breasted overcoat is cut from a wonderful Glken Plaid tweed that's a medly of autumnal brackens, chestnuts, and barks, with a lovely overcheck in Royal Blue. This coat has two deep slash pockets at the sides, turned-back sleeve cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and has raglan sleeves. It is in excellent condition--except for some minor lining issues, namely some fraying in the back by the right-hand shoulder, and two small rips by the hem on the left. All of these can be easily repaired, of course, by any dry-cleaner. However, given these this lovely coat is just
> 
> *$50, boxed and shipped in the USA, or offer!
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: c.34 (measured like a shirt owing to raglan sleeves)
> Shoulder: NA. (Raglan sleeves!)
> Length: 37 1/2.


Wow. This is a great and welcome variation from all the black and grey I see around NYC. Too bad not larger. What a bargain!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Steve Smith said:


> Holy Great Deals, Batman! That is a $325 retail shirt of recent manufacture.
> 
> And somebody please buy that Peterman XL Duster. I have been patting myself on the back for showing restraint...


You shouldn't restrain yourself. That duster came from my closet, and it's in perfect condition. Never seen one like it and likely never will again.


----------



## plupy

Paul Stuart braces - Crimson with black trim - 1.5" wide. EUC - nice! Made in England. $12.50 shipped. PayPal or other methods OK.


----------



## Steve Smith

32rollandrock said:


> You shouldn't restrain yourself. That duster came from my closet, and it's in perfect condition. Never seen one like it and likely never will again.


Somebody bought it already, so I don't have to suffer any more.


----------



## plupy

*True vintage US Army khakis 1960s 31 x 27*

The real deal US military vintage khakis in medium/heavy cotton drill. Phenomenal pants, which Bill's, Lauren and Duck Head are based upon. Have been taken in so the waist is especially pinched. Fit around the seat is roomy and the rise is long. Not heavily faded or worn and difficult to find these in such high grade. No stains, rips or wear. Some laundry and ordinance marks inside add character. If you've never worn these here's your chance to give em a try for cheap. I scored them on fleaBay but the waist is just too tight. My wishful thinking is your gain. Measurements: 15.5" across the waist, inseam 27", outseam 38" + 1" $14.50 shipped USA - foreign shipping upon request. PayPal or other methods ok.


----------



## mhj

Steve Smith said:


> Somebody bought it already, so I don't have to suffer
> any more.


That was me, Steve Smith, who put you out of your misery. I had also been agonizing over it for a long time. Finally the price dropped enough for me. Now I can't wait for a warm rainy day to wear it.


----------



## Monocle

Good evening all.

Trafalgar Classified Ads Novelty Braces. $12.00


PRL Linen Easter Tie - Longer 59" x 3 1/2" -- I refrained from ironing it, though it was a tad bit wrinkled. My iron has a little white rust at the moment. *$12.00*

:beer:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers*!

*MEASUREMENTS:*

Chest: Armpit to armpit, laid flat.
Length: Bottom of collar to hem.
Sleeve: Measured like a shirt; if the cuffs are designed to be turned back, the measurement is given with the cuffs turned back!

3) Westaway & Westaway pure cashmere sweater. Made in Scotland. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some minor surface schmaltz on the right shoulder, which will come out with a dry clean; hence just Very Good condition. Chest: 21; length: 24 1/2; sleeve: 33. Asking just $22.

  

4) Brooks Brothers "346" cashmere. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 24 1/2, length: 25 3/4; sleeve: 35. Asking just $22.

  

6) Patagonia wool sweater. This has two weaknesses in the weave; one on the front, as shown, and one on the sleeve. It also has some pilling throughout, and so is in Good condition only. Chest: 17 1/2; length: 24; sleeve: 31 1/2. Asking just $12.

    

8) Alan Paine of England grey wool sweater. Excellent condition! Chest: 22 3/4; length: 26 1/2; sleeve: 31 1/2. Asking just $20.

  

9) Joseph Turner of the UK. Pure lambswool. This could use a slight re-stitch under one arm, as shown, otherwise excellent. SIze XL. Chest: 24 1/2; length: 27 1/2; sleeve: 35 3/4. Asking just $20.

   

10) GORGEOUS thick, heavy Pringle of Scotland Aran-type sweater. Made in Scotland. This is wonderful! A gorgeous, heathery blend of forest and moss greens, this is a serious, serious sweater. It's in excellent condition except for the label being off on one side. From one of the premier Scottish knitwear firms. Asking just $25. Size XL, but measures like a L: Chest23 1/2; length: 25 1/2; sleeve: 31 1/2.

  

12) Made in Scotland Fair Isle Shetland sweater vest. Now extraordinarily rare, this is a wonderful example of a shetland Fair Isle sweater vest! This cost a fortune from the likes of Aero Leathers; this one is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $23. Chest: 22 1/4; length: 25 1/2.

  

20) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $10 Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

22) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $22. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## adoucett

*NEW in packaging Charles Tyrwhitt Shirts *

Size 16/33 Slim Fit

*SOLD*

Brooks Brothers Polo Shirt
Size L - Original Fit 
Asking $15 shipped


----------



## thegovteach

Just received a package today from Tweedydon with a Nick Hilton of Princeton jacket inside... It has to be one the most gorgeous jackets and in excellent shape.
If there is any hesitation, ordering, don't have any, I have found my experience dealing with him, very positive, and am looking at his offerings for future purchases....


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ I'm happy that you had a positive experience with Tweedy. It's no surprise, no one around here has any hesitation in dealing with TweedyDon.


----------



## gr8w8er

Yeah, I'll second that. I got the blue JPress sweater and the black BB cashmere sweater from him; delivered, two days after processed payment. With respect to privacy, let's just say he was judicious in working a price including shipping for the two additions.

When it comes right down to it, people here have too much honor as a gentleman to misrepresent their wares or over charge.

Color me pleased. Again.
~Alex



thegovteach said:


> Just received a package today from Tweedydon with a Nick Hilton of Princeton jacket inside... It has to be one the most gorgeous jackets and in excellent shape.
> If there is any hesitation, ordering, don't have any, I have found my experience dealing with him, very positive, and am looking at his offerings for future purchases....


----------



## CMDC

Here is a truly beautiful JPress charcoal chalk stripe flannel 3/2 sack suit. Excellent condition all around. Made in USA
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 33.5
Sleeve: 25.5 +2.5

Trousers flat front and cuffed
38 waist; 32 inseam

$100 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Suits-including three tweeds!*

*Many thanks for your kind words, chaps--it's a pleasure to be on the Exchange! *

*I have several lovely Ivy suits to pass on today--including THREE tweed suits: a classic herringbone tweed from J.Press, a lovely rugged vintage country tweed from Holland, and a more recent three-piece. Plus 3/2 sacks and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) VINTAGE heavyweight tweed suit. Made in Holland.*

This is simply lovely! Clearly vintage, this is tweed as it should be--thick, durable, and likely to last for decades. Cut from a classic brown and peat black herringbone cloth that was woven in Scotland, the jacket is a classic three button front model with subtle darts. All of the pockets on the exterior are flapped--including the breast pocket--giving this a terrific vintage country look. The jacket has single button cuffs, is fully lined, and appears fully canvassed. It has a single centre hook vent.

The trousers are flat front, and the front pockets are offset from the seams. And, of course, both the jacket and the trousers could be worn as odd garments!

This suit is clearly vintage, but is in Very Good condition. It could do with a dry clean to freshen it up; the linings to the trousers are the usual discoloration from age. There is also a small but hardly noticeable snaghole/weavefault in the left sleeve, and the right sleeve is missing its cuff button.

Given these issues, this tweed is a steal at *just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 44, this measures:*

Chest: 23
SLeeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 19 1/4
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Opening at hem: 9 15/16



           

*2) MADE IN THE USA Contemporary Three Piece Tweed Suit*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA, this is considerably lighter-weight than the tweed posted above, and so is more suited to today's office environment. Cut from a lovely autumnal cloth, the jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. This appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has four button cuffs.

The vest/waistcoat has a functional adjuster at the back, and lapels. It features four fully functional pockets. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length:30 1/2

Waist: 16 15/16
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/4" cuff.

Vest length: 26 1/2
Vest width: 20 1/2



         

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Press 3/2 sack suit in miniature herringbone!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely mid-weight cloth in miniature grey herringbone, this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this features a lovely lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a hook vent. The trousers are flat-front--of course--and feature an on-seam ticket pocket. They have 1 3/4" cuffs. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suits is in excellent condition, apart from three minor issues. First, the interior lapel has a red cross on it--I assume to note that this is a second. Second, there is a small rub mark on the inside of the collar, as shown. Finally, there is a single thread pull on the lower front, as shown.

*Given these minor issues, this suit is a steal at just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 33

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam 29 3/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 3/4" cuffs.



      

*4) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $30 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*5) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*6) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flat front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3.4


----------



## Dr. D

*Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit *

made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks. I think this is cheviot - it is almost tweed but not as coarse. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

$35 shipped





*42L Gray herringbone Harris Tweed*

Tailored by Palm Beach for Benoit's (once the largest men's store in Maine)
lapped seams and lapels
2 button front with subtle darts
4 buttons on each sleeve
great condition, no noted flaws
no size tag, about a 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeves: 26+2
length: 31.5

$25 shipped




*JAB tartan sportscoat
*"Modern Gordon" tartan - dark navy with red, gold and green windowpane (see close-up photo for best representation of color - the big pic is washed out)
97% wool and 3% cashmere - very soft and luxurious
2 button darted front and fully lined
4 buttons on each sleeve
Made in Mexico
great condition, no noted flaws
tagged 42L

shoulder: 20
chest: 46
sleeve: 26.5 +2
length: 33

$25 shipped




*
42L Brooks Brothers olive glen plaid suit*
2 button darted front
heavier than worsted, like a lightweight flannel with some nap to it
pleated trousers without cuffs
great condition, no noted flaws
tagged 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeve: 26+2
length: 32

waist: 36 +2
inseam: 31+2.5"

$25 shipped



*

Hertling gray trousers*
These were made in the USA for Drinkwaters of Cambridge, MA. They are a mid gray color and are very soft lighter weight flannel. These trousers have 1.75" cuffs and would be quintessential trad pants except for the double forward pleats. The trousers are in very good condition and will likely look new after being cleaned and pressed. Honestly, these are amazing pants (much nicer than the Corbins and Brooks I wear all the time) but I would have to hack several inches off the length so I thought I should offer them here for the taller trads before I hack them down to my size.

tagged size: 36
waist: 37 (nothing to add)
inseam: 33 (nothing to add - could be 36.5" if you release the cuffs)
cuffs: 1.75"

$20 shipped



*
Burberry herringbone trousers*
These are a medium gray color and only on close inspection one can see faint windowpanes of rust and charcoal. The interior waistband prominently displays the Burberry logo and there are buttons for braces, although one of the rear brace buttons is missing. True to their English heritage, these trousers have double pleats with turnups (cuffs). This pair is in very good condition - the only issues I can find are the one missing brace button and the hem thread is starting to let loose a bit on one leg, which is not an issue if you are having these tailored anyway.

no tagged size
waist: 34.5 (could probably add 1")
length: 31 (only 1" inside hem)
cuffs: 1.625"

$20 shipped


----------



## CMDC

Two Brooks Brothers sport coats for the 40S

Brooks Bros. Madison cut brown mini-herringbone tweed sport coat
Tagged 40S
2 button, darted

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers soft wool sportcoat--large glenplaid of khaki, brown, and dark slate blue
Made in USA
2 button, darted

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23.5

$45 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Irish hats and a Scottish cap!*

*I have three lovely Caledonian hats to pass on today--two Donegal tweed walking hats and a Scottish tweed cap!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) CLASSIC Grey Broad Herringbone Donegal Tweed Irish Walking Hat. This is terrific, and in absolutely excellent condition! Classic broad grey and cream herringbone, flecked with green, yellow, and red. Made in Ireland. No size listed, but it's too large for me at 7 1/8", and measures 22 1/2" in the interior circumference. Asking just $22, or offer.



  

2) BEAUTIFUL Irish Tweed Walking hat. Made in Ireland. This is absolutely lovely, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. It's a beautiful medly of navy blue, heather purple, and hunter green. Excellent condition! Size S; measures c. 21 3/4" inner circumference. Asking just $18

​

  

2) Classic Scottish Tweed Cap. Made in Scotland. This is lovely, and I'd keep it if it fit me! It does have some discoloration to the lining as a result of age, and so is in Good/very Good condition. Size 7. Asking just $10

​


----------



## Bigeherr

Are you open to
Trades for this suit?


----------



## Dr. D

*Boys white whale belt
*Just like dad's Leatherman!
Made in New England
stamped 22"
total length 25.5" and width is 1.25"
22.5" to the middle hole (and 0.5" between the holes gives a range of approx. 21.5-23.5)
Very good condition with little wear to the strap
$10





*Leatherman Argyll and Sutherland surcingle belt
*
Made in Essex, CT by Leatherman
solid brass buckle
no stamped size
total length 45" 
belt width is 1.25" and the Argyll ribbon is 0.75" wide
41" to the middle hole
Very good condition and the strap shows almost no wear
*SOLD*





*
Red and khaki D-ring belt*
I think the way it is sewn the belt should be red on top/bottom and khaki in the middle, but if you flip it inside-out you get the reverse color pattern (see photos)
49" long canvas, 50" including the buckle
1.5" width
Very good condition -no signs of wear
$8




*
Dartmouth Leatherman D-ring belt*
natural belt with green ribbon with Dartmouth crest
the ribbon folds over and runs along half of the backside of the belt, see photos
Made by Leatherman, sized M
39" long canvas, 40" including the buckle
1.625" width
very good condition - the mark seen on the tag photo is the shadow from the tag, there is no mark there
$8





*
Braces: $10 for the first pair and $5 each additional



from top to bottom:
Trafalgar silk - red foulard - in good used condition
unlabeled black silk
NWT Men's Wearhouse taupe silk

NWT Men's Wearhouse burgundy silk - size XL
NWT Men's Wearhouse black silk - size XL*


----------



## CMDC

Hickey Freeman sportcoat
Made in USA
Tagged 42R
2 button, darted

Color is halfway between royal and navy blue w/light blue and khaki windowpane

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5

$45 conus


----------



## CMDC

Corbin 3/2 sack navy blazer
2 patch pockets
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 25.5

$45 conus



















Maus and Hoffman flannel tartan trousers. These appear unworn and had the inseam been 3" longer there's no way I'd have let these go. Beautiful and will look smashing w/a navy blazer. Color is a brown heather w/blue.
Made in USA
Reverse pleat and cuffed

34 waist; 29 inseam

$36 conus


----------



## Dr. D

*Vintage skinny ties*

A comprehensive collection of vintage narrow ties - many of these are not lined and have thin, gentle handrolled edges. Please note that none of the ties have keepers and many of them are shorter than today's ties so I have listed both width and length measurements for each. This has a little of everything - stripes, foulards, wool, madras, cashmere. A couple were even commissioned by Harvard and Yale societies - you cannot get more ivy league than that. Considering their age these are in remarkable condition and I have only found minor flaws on two of them, which are noted.

Take all 14 ties for $100 shipped

Group 1:


Navy with red stripes
2.5" wide x 57" long


Brown with royal blue/red/tan stripes made for Canniffe of Marblehead, MA
2.5" wide x 53" long


Multicolor stripe, made for the Harvard Cooperative Society
2.5" wide x 55" long


Black with brown/yellow/powder blue stripes made for Clark and Friend of Salem, MA
Note: see small water mark in the 2nd photo
2.25" wide x 57" long


Black with brown and gold stripes, Made for the Squire Shop at Giblee's in Salem, MA
2.5" wide x 53" long


Black with olive, red and cream stripes, made for Harvard Cooperative Society "Trinity"
2.5" wide x 54" long


Red gum twill foulard, made for Yale Club of NYC
2.25" wide x 56" long


Wide striped yellow, blue, green and red silk hand loomed in India for Canniffe's of Marblehead, MA
2.125" wide x 56" long


Very dark navy cashmere foulard, hand blocked in England
2.5" wide x 54" long


Red, cream and blue tartan, "Galloway Red" made by Lochcarron n Scotland, 100% new wool
2.5" wide x 52.5" long


Group 2:


Blue foulard, hand blocked in England
2.625" wide x 53.5" long


Red foulard, made in England by Jermyn for Filene's
2.25" wide x 50.5" long


Navy blue with red and white stripes - handmade of Italian silk by Rosita Montenegro at the Plaza Hotel in NYC
2.125" wide x 56.5" long
NOTE: there is a very small spot where white has rubbed off - see the last pic for closeup (this may be covered by a knot)


Black with burgundy and gold stripes - Made for the Tavern Club by Collins and Fairbanks
2.75" wide x 54.5" long


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming, but I've got a nice pair of made in USA Lands End cords in size 34x32. Wide-wale, flat front....

Pictures on the way, but thinking $20 CONUS.


----------



## Dmontez

Gentlemen,

I am in terrible need of shoes for black tie. I have an event coming later this month, and have not been able to find what I am looking for. Unfortunately $400.00 is not in the budget for the BB calfskin opera pump, so I am asking you to keep an eye out for me. 

I am looking for something in 11, or 11.5 D or E. 
Patent opera pump
Calfskin opera pump
Wholecut balmoral
Plain toe balmoral

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CMDC

^ Allen Edmonds Shoebank has the Mayfair for $127 now. Plain toe blucher but more of a sleek look.


----------



## Dmontez

CMDC said:


> ^ Allen Edmonds Shoebank has the Mayfair for $127 now. Plain toe blucher but more of a sleek look.


Not to derail the thread, but isn't a blucher to casual for black tie?


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> Not to derail the thread, but isn't a blucher to casual for black tie?


How about this?


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> How about this?


AE Carlyle, and AE Hanover would be my top two choices, just not at retail prices. I have seen those carlyles before, but being a solid 11E im afraid going up a half size and two widths would be way to big.


----------



## catside

Dmontez said:


> Not to derail the thread, but isn't a blucher to casual for black tie?


Mayfair. I think this is perfect, and for 127 it's a bargain. You will wear this once or twice a year.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Mayfair. I think this is perfect, and for 127 it's a bargain. You will wear this once or twice a year.


Meh. Personally, I'm not seeing any advantage over Bates, which are widely available for less than $50. If you're only going to wear them for eight hours or so per year...


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> AE Carlyle, and AE Hanover would be my top two choices, just not at retail prices. I have seen those carlyles before, but being a solid 11E im afraid going up a half size and two widths would be way to big.


The Carlyle's only $299 at the shoe bank, and they've got it in 11D, 11E, 11.5D, and 11.5E? Not much cheaper than BB's opera pump, but a lot more versatile.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Christmas is over. You've been generous to family and friends. You've resisted the temptation to buy anything for yourself. Santa knows you were a good boy. Now it's time for you to treat yourself.
> 
> Chipp dark green hopsack blazer
> 2 button, darted
> 3 patch pockets
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 33
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat. No maker's tag.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $36 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Brooks Brothers Outlet chocolate brown wool trousers
> Pleated and cuffed
> 33 waist: 31.5 inseam
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale corduroys--perhaps unworn
> Flat front, no cuff. One cracked button on back pocket needs to be replaced
> Tagged 34/34 but have been shortened to 34 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brioni Sport bd sportshirt
> 15.5 neck; 33 sleeve
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loro Piana spread collar shirt
> 16 neck; 35 sleeve
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste bd sport shirt
> 16.5 neck; 35 sleeve
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink must iron ocbd--like new condition
> Made in USA
> 18 x 35 slim fit
> 
> $22 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint bd shirt
> !8 x 35
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers glenplaid bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three items today, all in absolutely excellent condition--no flaws. All Made in USA
> 
> Huntington notch lapel tuxedo.
> Undarted front; single button
> Single vent in back
> Satin facings
> Trousers pleated, uncuffed
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Trousers: 35 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $70 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers sportcoat
> Tailored by Nordstrom--seems to be one of the recent models sold there
> Made in USA
> 2 button, darted
> 
> Tagged 46R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Camelhair sportcoat--multi-browns w/windowpane
> 2 button, darted
> Made in USA
> 
> Tagged 43R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $42 conus


----------



## Duvel

I have that very camel hair jacket. It's a good one.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Rugby shirts!*

*I have three lovely rugby shirts to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
1) Barbarian Rugby Shirt. Possibly one of the best Rugby brands there is, this is a lovely, thick rugby in Argyle and Sutherland colouring. Made as a promotional items. Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Size XXL. Chest: 23 1/2; sleeve: 37; length: 29. Asking just $15.

    

2) RL Polo shirt. This is packed with details! This has a standard rugby collar, but it also comes with a hood with a drawstring--and it has a fully functional throat latch! The elbows are reinforced, and it has underarm grommets for ventilation. It's in excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 34 1/2; length: 29. Asking just $22.

      

3) MADE IN USA Land's End rugby. A lovely, classic shirt. This has some minor pilling throughout, hence is in Very Good condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 25 1/2; length: 29 1/2. Asking just $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 36 - 38. STUNNING AND RARE! Mid-century ORKNEY Tweed jacket from Austin Reed, Regent Street, London.*

Orkney tweed is of just the same quality as Harris--perhaps slightly better, as its hand can be slightly softer with no loss to the durability or ruggedness of the cloth--but is far, far rarer. This jacket, then, is quite a find simply for being made from Orkney.. especially since the wteed is question is a classic wide herringbone in brown and cream!

But there's far more to this jacket than the fact that it's cut from Orkney tweed. This jacket was made in 1955, in Regent Street, London, by Austin Reed, back when they were a serious tailoring operation. You might think that it was made for a senior British civil servant, or a member of the sporting British gentry, up in town to stay at his club for a week while visiting his solicitors. Fair guesses, but wrong. This jacket--and its Harris brother, above--was made for...

...a junior in an American high school.

Now, admittedly the High School in question was the Berkshire School of Massachusetts, one of the best private boarding schools in the country, and the high school student in question was John Francis Consolini, who later attended Georgetown, became a Green Beret, and then pioneered various innovations at JC Penney and elsewhere as a senior executive--but still, imagine a jacket of this quality being made for a high school student today!

And this is indeed a very, very serious and beautiful jacket. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a classic British twin vent. It has a classic British three button front, and single button cuffs. It has one deep wallet pocket in the interior, and a spilt pen and pencil pocket on the other side. It does have three minor flaws: (1) It is missing the top button at the front--an easy fix; (2) there is a small snag hole on the front, as shown--this could be fixed easily with either re-weaving or darning; (3) there is the start of a wear fray on one elbow--this calls for elbow patches. (And think--it took over 50 years to wear through this tweed!)

Given these flaws, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is an absolute bargain at *just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA! And remember--this is a mid-century jacket from London in ORKNEY tweed!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29


----------



## LeeLo

*Donegal Mist Tweed 38R*

Elegant *Donegal Mist* tweed jacket. Hand-woven by J.J. Campbell. Tagged a *38R*, it has very earthy look to it, tan/greyish-brown herringbone pattern. A mix of American and British accents: two-button front, two-button cuffs, subtle darts, and dual vents.

Shoulder - 18"
Chest - 21"
Waist 19.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Length - 30"

*$30 plus shipping CONUS*


----------



## dschmidt13

Just wanted to say thank you to conductor for an awesome 3 piece donegal tweed suit in the rare size of 36. Very pleased! 

Thanks again!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Braces/Suspenders!*

These are lovely; nice and colourful without moving into Dandy territory! The maker is unknown. They are in excellent condition except for the (pencil?) number on the underside of the leather, as shown.

Asking just $9, shipped in the USA.


----------



## Spin Evans

dschmidt13 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to conductor for an awesome 3 piece donegal tweed suit in the rare size of 36. Very pleased!
> 
> Thanks again!


You better post pictures of it--two years and twenty pounds ago, I would have beaten down Conductor's door for that.


----------



## dschmidt13

Spin Evans said:


> You better post pictures of it--two years and twenty pounds ago, I would have beaten down Conductor's door for that.


I need to alter pant length and then I'll get picture of myself wearing it. Seriously fits like it was made for me.


----------



## dorji

^ That's great, love when that happens. I grabbed an English Shop jacket from Tweedy Don with the same result.

Continuing closet consolidation, these are my own lightly worn BB Slim Fit, regular cotton (must iron), 16 X 34, USA made shirts. 
OCBD- Blue, Blue Uni, Red Uni, White. If you want more of a certain color just ask, I probably have it.
Egyptian Cotton- Blue. See here: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Regent-Fit-Tennis-Collar-Dress-Shirt/ME00142,default,pd.html
$CLAIMED, thanks!


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Some drops on old stuff and pants for the 32 waist crowd:

Polo Cords, flat front, believe it's the "preston model"
Thin-wale, brown, not at all washed out in color like the picture suggests
bought from polo.com several years ago, think I wore them like once, fit is just too slim for me.
32/34
asking $30 shipped
IMG_3500 by ds, on Flickr
IMG_3499 by ds, on Flickr

LL Bean Signature Navy Blue Chinos
these are a bit faded, and came that way
medium-ish fit, slimmer than an M2
32/34
they sold a jacket that matched these for a faded cotton suit FWIW
asking $25 shipped
by jd, on Flickr

by js, on Flickr

LL Bean Standard Fit cranberry Chinos
flat front, tagged 33/34, I felt they fit a bit tighter in the waist.
asking $20 shipped
by jo, on Flickr
by js, on Flickr

Brooks Brothers Gray Flannels
Thrifted these ages ago in hopes of letting them out, turns out I mis-judged ow much I could gain.
tagged 31RG, waist laid flat measures 30", 30.75" inseam with 1.5" cuffs, can probably gain 3" by losing the cuffs, think you could gain 1.5" in the waist too. Flat front, slim fitting, fairly high rise (I'm a 32 waist and can button them).
asking $30 shipped

by jds, on Flickr
by ds, on Flickr

Bills Khakis
M2 flat front, classic khaki, great, near mint condition
tagged 33, but waist measures just a touch over 32" (think they may have been taken in)
34" inseam, no cuffs
asking $35 shipped
IMG_4802 by ds, on Flickr
IMG_4804 by ds, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qNCBHV

I found this tuxedo a while back, it's from "Palm Beach", a brand I usually associate with junk, but it's much older than any other Palm Beach stuff I've seen and it appears to be better made and better preserved.
Vintage tuxedo in what to my eye looks like a very very dark, midnight blue, appears black except under daylight.
I believe it's fully canvased in a nice material with a hint of texture to it.
Shawl collar, oddly with subtly pleated trousers tagged a size 42
21.5" across the chest, 19" shoulders, 26" sleeves, 33" bottom of collar to hem down the back.
trousers are a 34" (17" measured across waist) with a 31" inseam and 2" in length to gain
asking $50 shipped or offer
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr
by , on Flickr

Tartan Sportcoat
I picked this up for myself a while back, but it's a bit big and I never reached for it anyways, thought someone might like it for a holiday party. 
Stanley Blacker, 2B, brass buttons, darted, lapels are on the big side too.
20.5" chest, 17" shoulders, 25.5" sleeves, 31.25" back of collar to hem
asking $20 shipped
IMG_4659 by js, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qngaox


__
https://flic.kr/p/q5SFD1

Polo Ralph Lauren Silk Jacket
From the "Ralph Lauren Signature" line of the mid to late 00s, I've heard it was between PRL and Purple Label, but I think it's about on par with modern Corneliani/Caruso PRL stuff.
3 Button, darted
all silk, kinda slubby
tagged size 44L
24.5" chest, 21.5" shoulders, 25" sleeves, 32.5" bottom of collar to hem down the back
asking $40/offer
IMG_3814 by jes, on Flickr
IMG_3815 by jos, on Flickr
I


----------



## ATL

40 S Full Canvas Tweed Sack sportcoat. It's as trad as you can get.

$80 shipped CONUS










This Harris Tweed Jacket by Jos A Bank likely dates to the 1950s, when Joseph Bank rivaled trad clothes sold by Brooks Brothers and J Press.

This thing is incredible. The tweed itself is amazing, and the presence of a natural shoulder and the quarter lining makes this a very light, but substantial, tweed.

This is an utterly wearable jacket that would be equally at home as part of an exhibition on Ivy Style.

Maker: Jos A Bank Harris Tweed
Color: Dark green (color is a little darker than in the photos)
Size: No tagged size, but measures out to a 40-41 S/R.
Fabric: Wool

Condition: There are a few minor tears in the inside lining - nothing that I'd even worry about fixing (and the tear along the bottom of the jacket gives you the ability to verify the canvassing).

Lapels: Notch
Buttons: Three with a lapel roll to the second. Classic 3-2 styling. There are no buttons on the sleeves.
Vent: Center hook vent
Canvass: Full
Lining: Half
Origin: USA

Measurements: 

P2p: 21 1/4
Waist (measured across the second button): 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder (measured across the back): 18
Length (measured on the back from the bottom of the collar): 29 1/2

*More Pics*:


----------



## manute

Just received my first package of fabulous shirts from TweedyDon! Great stuff


----------



## SammyH

ATL said:


> 40 S Full Canvas Tweed Sack sportcoat. It's as trad as you can get.
> 
> $80 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Harris Tweed Jacket by Jos A Bank likely dates to the 1950s, when Joseph Bank rivaled trad clothes sold by Brooks Brothers and J Press.
> 
> This thing is incredible. The tweed itself is amazing, and the presence of a natural shoulder and the quarter lining makes this a very light, but substantial, tweed.
> 
> This is an utterly wearable jacket that would be equally at home as part of an exhibition on Ivy Style.
> 
> Maker: Jos A Bank Harris Tweed
> Color: Dark green (color is a little darker than in the photos)
> Size: No tagged size, but measures out to a 40-41 S/R.
> Fabric: Wool
> 
> Condition: There are a few minor tears in the inside lining - nothing that I'd even worry about fixing (and the tear along the bottom of the jacket gives you the ability to verify the canvassing).
> 
> Lapels: Notch
> Buttons: Three with a lapel roll to the second. Classic 3-2 styling. There are no buttons on the sleeves.
> Vent: Center hook vent
> Canvass: Full
> Lining: Half
> Origin: USA
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> P2p: 21 1/4
> Waist (measured across the second button): 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2
> Shoulder (measured across the back): 18
> Length (measured on the back from the bottom of the collar): 29 1/2
> 
> *More Pics*:


PM sent


----------



## thegovteach

Popular man....Tweedydon, you need to clear some of your private messages....:biggrin:


----------



## TweedyDon

Inbox cleared! ^^

This is a lovely Ivy classic--an LL Bean wool-blend shirt-jacket in classic red buffalo plaid! This has a back yoke, and two front pockets. It has some minor pilling to the interior collarband, as shown, hence is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Tagged XL, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 34 1/2
Length (BOC): 30

CLAIMED!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts!*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

5) Brooks Brothers tartan. 16.5-R. Made in the USA. Asking just $18.

  

6) Bentini. Laundry mark on label, as shown. French cuffs. Chest: 21, sleeve: 32.5. Just $15.

  

7) Ciro Citterio. 16. Sleeve c. 34. French cuffs. Asking just $16.

  

8) Dolce & Gabbana. 17.5. Made in Italy. Asking just $25.

   

11) Another Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" OCBD. 17-34. A wonderful, heavy Oxford! Beautiful and rare. Asking just $28.

  

13) J. Press. 17-33. Excellent! Asking just $25.

 

14) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-35. Made in the USA. French cuffs. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $22.

 

15) Turnbull & Asser. 16.5. GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Asking just $25.

  

17) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $10.

    

18) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $14

  

19) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. Asking $20

  

20) Brooks Brothers casual shirt. XXL. Chest: 27 1/2, sleeve c. 26 1/2. CLAIMED

21) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

22) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

24) Robert Talbott bespoke. Beautiful pink gingham with contrast collar and French cuffs. Excellent condition. CLAIMED

25) RARE Turnbull and Asser. Three-button barrel cuff. Size 15.5. Asking just $20.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

28) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

29) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

30) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

31) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

32) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

33) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

34) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

35) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

36) BOYS SIZE (thanks to Steve Smith for noting this!) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

37) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

38) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

39) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

40) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

41) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $15

  

42) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

43) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

44) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

45) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

46) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

47) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

50) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $10.

  

51) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

55) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $15.


----------



## brantley11

Any body interested in the following before I post pictures:

NWT BB Makers Custom Club Collar OCDB

It measures 15.5 x33

It has the initials WFB on the front

My wife, who does monogramming, says that the mongrams could be removed pretty easily (because it hasn't been set it by washing) and the correct monogram could be placed in it's spot without notice.

I originally was going to remove just the F because my initials are WTB, but the sleeves are just 1/2" too short.

I could let it go for $25 including shipping to CONUS.


----------



## Hitch

brantley11 said:


> Any body interested in the following before I post pictures:
> 
> NWT BB Makers Custom Club Collar OCDB
> 
> It measures 15.5 x33
> 
> It has the initials WFB on the front
> 
> My wife, who does monogramming, says that the mongrams could be removed pretty easily (because it hasn't been set it by washing) and the correct monogram could be placed in it's spot without notice.
> 
> I originally was going to remove just the F because my initials are WTB, but the sleeves are just 1/2" too short.
> 
> I could let it go for $25 including shipping to CONUS.


If you could prove it actually belonged to William F. I'd pay $50 .


----------



## TweedyDon

*For a smaller Trad!*

IVY GRAIL! 

*Chesterfield Topcoat from Langrock of Princeton--THE Ivy Store!*​
I don't use the term lightly, but this most definitely qualifies!

This Chesterfield was made for Langrock of Princeton--THE Ivy Clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Situated on Nassau Street in Princeton, Langrock was the Mecca of Ivy Style--so much so that when Nick Hilton proposed the possibility of their selling a darted suit in the Princeton store he was almost thrown out of the store for insulting Langrock's customers! This coat comes from Langrock's store in New Haven; built in 1927 to fit in with Yale's architecture, this was designed specifically to house Langrock in a manner suitable for such a great store--a picture of the building is here:

​
Information about Langrock from Bruce Boyer can be found here:

https://www.ivy-style.com/boyer-on-langrock-princetons-legendary-campus-shop.html

Langrock is now long gone, but owing to the incredible quality of its wares many still exist, and are starting to command some seriously premium prices, in part owing to their sheer quality, and in part owing to their connection with the history of Ivy Style.

This topcoat shows why Langrock was so important and famous. Cut from a classic charcoal grey woolen cloth, this beautiful coat features the classic Chesterfield velvet collar. As you'd expect from Langrock, this is fully canvassed, and also fully lined. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It has has a concealed placket, and a deep interior security pocket. And, of course, it has lovely natural shoulders. This is a truly beautiful, classic coat--really a lovely wearable piece of Ivy history.

It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition; the sole flaw is some looseness to the stitching holding the interior Langrock label.

*This is a steal at just $95, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 43 1/2


----------



## brantley11

Hitch said:


> If you could prove it actually belonged to William F. I'd pay $50 .


It belonged to Wilson F. Beavers and was produced August 2006


----------



## Monocle

*J. Crew St. Bernards*

W34
Ins31
Out41
Rise11

Very good shape. Broken in. No smoke. *$24 SHIPPED*



*Mackintosh tartan 57x3 $9.00
Robertson tartan 57x3 $9.00*



*Challis for Terry Juden, N.O. 55x3 $9.00 
Stripe Egon Von Furstenberg 57x3 $9.00 (more vibrant then this pic portrays)*


----------



## brantley11

brantley11 said:


> Any body interested in the following before I post pictures:
> 
> NWT BB Makers Custom Club Collar OCDB
> 
> It measures 15.5 x33
> 
> It has the initials WFB on the front
> 
> My wife, who does monogramming, says that the mongrams could be removed pretty easily (because it hasn't been set it by washing) and the correct monogram could be placed in it's spot without notice.
> 
> I originally was going to remove just the F because my initials are WTB, but the sleeves are just 1/2" too short.
> 
> I could let it go for $25 including shipping to CONUS.


the shirt is white in color


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE TIES!*

*Thanks to the generosity of DFPyne, the following ties are now FREE--just send me the cost of shipping!

To make this easy, let's do this: just send me $5 for shipping up to 5 ties (in a small box or envelope), for more than 5 ties, send me $10 for shipping, no matter how many ties you request! I'll ship requests of more than 5 ties in a Medium Rate Priority box; for some people the shipping will be bit less than $10, for others, more, but this will save me a lot of work with shipping calculations are will probably work out about right in the end!

OK--have at them!

*​
15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6

 

19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.

 

25) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Lighthouses. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/2". $12.

 

32) Resilio polo played tie. Likely poly. 3". Excellent. $10.

 

33) Kearfott "mystery items" tie. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $8

 

34) Nantucket tie. Slightly grubby and mis-shapen at tip; hence Good condition. Likely poly. 4". $5.

 

38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.

 

39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.

  

41) Cape Cod golfing Santa. Poly. 3 5/8". Santa appears to be wearing high heeled boots, the pervert. Excellent. $12.

  

42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.

 

43) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Poly. Small stain on side, hence Good condition. 4". $6.



44) Bird emblematic. Small stain as shown on blade. 3 1/8". Good condition. $5.

 

45) Orvis tennis emblematic. Silk. Rubbing on blade as shown, hence just Acceptable condition. 3 1/8". $3

   

46) Golf club and quill. Poly silk. Very Good condition. 3 1/4'. $10.

 

51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

   

53) Susan O'Neil Roe. Castle emblematic. Made in England. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/2". Excellent. $12.

  

54) Caulwell Club Tie shamrock tie. 3". Poly. Excellent. $8.

 

57) Eagle weathervane. Poly. 3 3/4". Very 1970s! very Good. $8.

 

58) Vintage. Eagle and globe. Poly-silk; rubbed at tip, as shown. Very Good. 3". $10

  

59) Smith Barney healthcare Conference 1997. 3 3/". Likely silk. Excellent. $10.

 

60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.

 

61) Vintage crest tie. Polyester. Small rub at tip, so Very Good. 3". $8.

 

62) Pintail. Ducks in flight. Poly-silk. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent. $12.

  

64) Creative Cravats. Snake? Coronet? Armlet? Amulet? Polyester. 3". Very Good. $10.

  

65) American Museum of Natural History. Ducks in flight. Not as dusty as it appears! very Good condition. Poly. 3 1/8". $10.

 

66) Paco Rabanne. Pheasants. Poly. Very Good. 3". $9

 

67) Delman. Ducks in flight. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.

  

69) Taylor Ltd. Nautical emblems. Poly. Very Good. 3 1/8". $9.

 

70) Wm. Chelsea. Bird of prey. All silk. Excellent. 3 1/4". $15.

  

72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.

 

75) Golf clubs in case. Poly. Excellent. 3 1/8". $10.
  

83) Guide dog emblematic. Made in UK. Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $10

 

84) Harvale "ADC" roundel tie. "Harvale" is a portmanteau name--stemming from...?  This is all silk, and excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $16.

 

85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.

  
​
90) Hortex shamrock tie. Poly. Excellent. 2 7/8". $8.

 

92) Millar's of ireland shamrock and stripes. 3 1/2". Poly. Excellent. $8

 

94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8

 

100) Never Up, Never In--with a picture of a golf ball, this is a clear double entendre. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.

 

101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.

 

102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.

  

104) Stincor. Golf emblem? Poly. 3". Excellent. $7

 

105) Equus. Ducks in flight. Small white mark on front. Poly silk. 3". Very Good condition. $10.

  

107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.

 

108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8

  

109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.

  

113) University of Wisconsin tie. By Pintail. Poly. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. $12.

 

114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.

  

115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## Woofa

Greetings all,

I am hoping you can give me some good advice and direction. So, as you may have seen by my posts I started thrifting about a year ago when I found these forums. I have shown you most of what I plan to keep but I have quite a bit of stuff that I also bought with the idea of selling.
My problem is that after having given this a lot of thought, I don't think I want to be the seller. I just don't want to get into that end of the business at this time. I have a pretty busy schedule with work and two teenage daughters and the thrifting itself monopolized my free time. Having said that, Dallas has some pretty good thrifting and I want to be able to get all of you access to the stuff I find as well as the other forums (which have also given me a lot of great information but which did not feel as comfortable a fit as AAAC to me,) and of course if not sell those routes then have an internet presence.
My prime consideration here is not profit but rather to help pay to build my wardrobe and allow others access to what I find.
I have already spoken to a local member who does some reselling but he has no interest at this time. Now I know that Tweedy Don seems to resell on both forums and I assume eBay as well although I have not come across his store yet. Unfortunately he is in New Jersey and I just think that shipping this stuff might wipe out any profit to be made. I also have thought about contacting Spoo from the other forums for just the higher level stuff as I assume his ability to hit the largest audience makes up for his distance. 
So, I am looking for advice. What I really want to find is Spoo, 30 minutes from my house so I can drive my stuff over. I do have some decent stuff stockpiled and at this point, I have enough so that I need to start moving stuff before I continue to buy.

Thanks for your thoughts, I would hate to have to start leaving good stuff behind just because it is not right for my wardrobe.


----------



## ballmouse

A few pairs of Bills Khakis - $25 each with free shipping in CONUS. $20 for the corduroy pair with the slight defect. All with 31" inseams.

*Charcoal M2 W31*


*Brown M3 W34*


*Light Tan M3 W34*


*Light Tan M2 W32*

*
Golden Brown Corduroy M2 W31*


* Golden Brown Corduroy M2 W31 (slight defect - see photo)*


----------



## Bama87

I tempted to try those cords. Not sure about the 31" waist though.


----------



## TweedyDon

*This is just the start--I have LOTS of lovely ties coming tonight! *

*I have a slew of wonderful ties to pass on today, including some beauties from Ben Silver, J.Press, Gucci, Salvadore Ferragamo, Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*



1) Land's End regimental. 3 1/4". This has a very faint mark on the edge by the tip, which I only noticed in my close-up pic! Hence, just $6.

 

2) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/8. Made in Canada of Italian silk. $12.

  

3) Breur tie. Absolutely gorgeous! Hand made in France. 3 1/2. $15.

 

4) Rivetz of Boston regimental. A trad. classic! 3 1/8. Made for Princeton University store. Polyester, but doesn't seem like it. $10.

 

5) Unknown Maker BB#1 stripe. Clearly silk. No keeper. 3 3/8. $14.

 

*GROUP B: REGIMENTALS/SIZE]*



6) Falconnable. Made in France. 60/40 silk/cotton. 4". This has possibly the start of a fray, or maybe just textured weave, on the side, as shown. This is tiny, but it's there. Or maybe not. And iyt has a slight rub at the tip. Hence, just $9.

  

7) NWT Ben Silver. This is beautiful, and new--and dates from a time when Ben SIlver ties were competitively priced! This is the British Empire's Indian Army tie. 3 1/4". Asking just $24.

  

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. No keeper. Excellent and beautiful! 3 5/8. Asking just $16.

 

9) Turnbull & Asser regimental. Gorgeous! 3 1/4. $22.

  

10) Bonobos tie. Handmade in the USA. Beautiful! 2 3/4". $14.

 

GROUP C: LUXURY SMALL PATTERNS



11) Canali. This is absolutely gorgeous! 3 1/2". Made in Italy. Just $24.

   

12) Zegna. Another gorgeous and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". Made in Italy. Just $20.

   

13) NWT Jos. A Banks--showing they can do it right when they try! 3 1/2". Just $14.

   

14) Christian Dior. 3 3/4". Made in the USA of silk woven in Italy. $12.

   

15) John Comfort for Trimingham's of Bermuda--the Ivy vacation store! Absolutely beautiful. Made in England. 3 3/4". Just $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP D: LUXURY SOLIDS AND TWILLS*



16) J. Press. A beautiful golden yellow tie! This has a single thread pull on the front, and a tiny mark... somewhere by the edge, but I can't find it now. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so just $14, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

17) Turnbull & Asser. A gorgeous silk twill! Absolutely beautiful. 3 3/4". $22.

   

18) Turnbull & Asser. Another gorgeous and luxurious tie! Beautiful! 3 5/8". $22.

 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/TIES JAN 2015/DSC04606_zpseec4a72c.jpg.html  

19) GORGEOUS! Rooster tie in Irish linen in a wonderful Spring green. 3". Just $19.

   

20) Perry Ellis. Made in the USA. 4". $8.

 

*GROUP E: REGIMENTALS; silk and wool.*



21) Boss. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 5/8". $14.

  

22) Dini of Florence, Italy. Slight wrinkle, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

  

23) Brooks Brothers Makers. A classic regimental! Some memory in knot area; also some twisting to thin end of blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so $10.

 

24) VINTAGE tie, with a lovely cool keeper! 65/35 silk/polyester. Some minor staining and creasing on back of blade, hence Good/Very Good condition. $8.

  

25) Tie Bar tie in wool and silk. 3 1/2". Excellent! $10.

 

*GROUP F: LUXURY PATTERNS!*



26) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London. Made in France. A gorgeous tie! 3 3/4". $16.

   

27) Loewe. A BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT tie from one of the premier luxury houses in Spain. Lovely--and rare! 3 5/8". $22.

  

28) DKNY tie. SIlk. Some imbalance to blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

29) Principe of Italy. SIlk, made in Italy. 3 7/8". $8.

   

30) Villa Bolgheri tie. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP G: GORGEOUS & LUXURIOUS PICTORIALS!*

31) GORGEOUS Hermes-like tie by Leonard of Paris. This was extremely expensive new, and is very rare! 3 5/8". Asking just $22.

    

32) NWOT Paolo Gucci. A lovely, luxurious tie! Comes with original hanger. 3 7/8". Just $17.


  

33) Paolo Gucci. Another lovely, luxurious tie! 3 7/8". Minor speckling to lining,m hence just Very Good condition. Just $12.

   

34) Salvatore Ferragamo. Beautiful! Fruits design. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Asking just $20.

   

35) Liberty of London. Birds on a trellis. Gorgeous! 31/2". Just $16.

   

36) Turnbull & Asser. Golf tees. Beautiful! 3 5/8". Just $22.

   

*GROUP H: PATTERNS*



37) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely, conservative tie! 3 5/8". $12.

  

38) Polo. Made in the USA. Some disbalance to tip of blade. 3 3/4". $8.

 

39) Ungaro of Paris. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $10.

 

40) The Tie Bar. 70% wool, 30% silk. 3 1/2". Lovely! $10.

  

41) J. Crew. Lovely! 3 1/2". $10.

 

42) Christopher Hayes. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

*GROUP I: EMBLEMATICS *



43) Brooks Brothers Makers. Owls on a purple background. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $22.

  

44) Polo Ralph Lauren "Teddy Bear" tie. Very rare, and very collectable. The keeper is off on on corner, and has a small spot on it, as shown, otherwise excellent. 3 7/8". Just $22.

  


45) Brooks Brothers Makers. Baseball playing duck. Lovely! 3 3/". $18.

  

46) Pursuits tie. Financial analysts. Made in the USA. 3 1/2". $12.

    

47) Seahorses and sea shells by Marc Anthony. Made in France. 3 1/2". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*
GROUP J: WOOL & COTTON TIES*



48) Yves St Laurent wool tie. Surface pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. 3". $5.

 

49) Karen Bulow striped wool tie. Made in Canada. 3". $12.

 

50) Principe navy blue tie. Made from lambswool woven in Scotland. Keeper off on one side, hence Very Good condition. 3". $10.

  

51) DKNY tie. No fabric content given, but likely wool cotton blend. 3 3/4". $7.

 

52) Navy blue cotton tie. Possibly a vintage uniform tie. SOme rumpling at back. Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $5.

 

53) The Tie Bar navy tie. 70% wool, 30% silk. 1/2". $10.

 

*GROUP K: EMBLEMATICS*



54) T. Foley of New York. Fish in a fishing basket! Lovely, and appears to be all silk. 3 3/8". $18.

  

55) Roots. Pheasants in flight. A lovely, classic emblematic from a now-defunct trad. department store. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $15.

  

56) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. Tennis emblematic. AL silk; made in the USA. 3 3/8". $18.

   

57) VINTAGE JAB. Mallards in flight. All silk. Lovely! 3". Just $15.

 
 

58) Lillian Vernon. Shamrock emblematic. All silk. 3". $9.

  

59) Nottingham. Vintage. Ducks in flight. A lovely country tie! 3 1/4". $12.

  

*GROUP L: KNITS*



60) Polo Ralph Lauren silk knit. Frayed at base, hence Acceptable condition only. 1 7/8". $4

 

61) Roosterknit. 100% cotton. 2 3/4". $12.

 

62) Rooster. Vintage, all wool. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. 2 3/4".$10

 

63) Land's End. LONG TIE. Made of 50% mohair, 50% wool. 2 3/4". $12.

 

64) Geno tie. (Not shown above.) No fabric listed, but likely cotton. 2 1/4". $6.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Some overdue thanks: 

I am right now very happily wearing a pink Shetland from conductor, and I probably wear a jacket from TweedyDon 3 days out of 5. I recently acquired an almost Mephistophelean Harris tweed (very dark blue and brown somehow happily coexisting, with gray and rust threads), which I will show off as soon as the waist suppression is done.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP M: VARIOUS--FOULARD, WOOL CHALLIS*



65) Robert Stewart, Conn. A lovely trad tie from a trad clothier! 3 1/2". $12.

 

66) All silk foulard. Made in the USAby Bert Pulitzer. 3 1/8". $10.

  

67) WOOL CHALLIS by Harry Ballot of Princeton! Ballot was one of the great Ivy clothiers, and this tie dates from when challis was handblocked. Slightly rumpled keeper, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". A steal at just $16!

  

68) Pierre Balmain of Paris. Neats; all silk. 3". $10.

 

69) Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. 3 1/4". $10.

 

70) Tie Bar silk tie; red pindots on a green base. 3 1/2". Lovely! $10.

 

*GROUP NATTERNS AND EMBLEMATICS*



71) CLAIMED ATKINSON'S IRISH POPLIN! An increasing rare Ivy staple, this is 50% wool and 50% silk. Made for The English Shop of Princeton! Lovely. 3". Just $16.

  

72) Cromley & Fitch of London. Yachts. 4". $10.

 

73) Princeton University Store pony and trap emblematic. Likely poly-silk. No keeper. Very Good condition. $10.

  

74) Manhattan paisley. 3 7/8". $10.

 

75) Horchow paisley. Absolutely lovely! 3". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP P: VARIOUS, VINTAGE*



80) James McCutcheon & Co vintage tie. THIS IS WONDERFUL! made by the "John Bull" collection, JMcC moved to their Fifth Ave location in 1907; the ad. noting this is here:

https://bklyn.newspapers.com/image/83183179/

Some minor staining to the lining, some lining damage, and some disbalance to the blade, but this is a wonderful and wearable piece of New York history! Just $12.





81) Banana Republic Paisley; dating from when BR was a real clothier! 3 3/4". $10.

 

82) Harvale emblematic. "Harvale" is a classic Ivy company, owing its name to "Harvard" and "Yale". Likely polysilk. 3 1/4". $10.

  

83) Sergio Valkente. Pure 1980! 2 1/4". $6.

 

*GROUP Q: BOWTIES*



84) Ferrell Reed. SIlk. Very Good condition. $10.

 

85) Made in USA silk repp. Minor thread pull, as shown. Very Good condition. $10.

  

86) Straight bow. Excellent condition. $12.

 

87) Neats bow. SIlk. Very Good/Excellent. $10.



88) Vintage paisley. Unknown fabric; possibly rayon. Very Good condition. $10.



89) Silk paisley. Excellent condition. $10.



*GROUP R: SMALL PATTERNS*



90) John Henry silk twill. 3 1/8. $8

  

91) Saks Fifth AVe. White pindots on green base. 3 1/8". $12.

 

92) Perry Ellis. Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

  

93) Guy Laroche. Made in the USA. Minor snag as shown. $5. 3 1/4".

 

94) Bloomingdale's. Neats. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/8". $10.

  

95) VINTAGE. Acetate! 2 1/8". $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Previously posted ties!*

96) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $14.

  

97) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $15

  

98) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $12

  

99) Millar's of Connemarre, Ireland. Beautiful! 3" $12.

 

100) GORGEOUS Scottish tartan. Buchanan. 3 1/8". $12.

 

101) Another lovely Scottish tartan--Robertson. 3 1/8". $12.

 

102) Hugo Boss. All cotton. 2 1/2". $10.

 

103) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $15.

  

104) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $15.

 

105) Land's End. 3 1/2". $12.

  

106) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $15.

    

107) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.

   

108) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

109) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

110) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

111) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$15.

 

112) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

113) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $12.

 

114) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $12.

 

115) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $12

 

116) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. Made in USA; fabric woven in Italy. Excellent condition! $15

 

117) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $15.

 

118) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $10

  

119) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

120) CLAIMED ICONIC English regimental; this is the I Zingari cricket club tie. Terylene; made by Foster & Co. of London. 4". $10

 

121) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $12

 

122) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $10

 

123) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

124) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



125) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

126) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12


----------



## Bama87

ballmouse said:


> Golden Brown Corduroy M2 W31[/B]


How do the Bills fit? True to size, run small, run big?


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! Size 9.5D Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers Walnut Gibson Brogues; BOXED with ORIGINAL SHOE BAGS!*

These are simply gorgeous! Made in England for Brooks Brothers by Peal & Co., these shoes come complete with their original box and their original shoe bags. They are in excellent condition, except for some wear to the heels, as shown. The box has some minor rubbing on the sides and top, and has a split corner. The shoe bags are excellent!

Size 9.5 D.

*Asking just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops - offers welcome*

*Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R
*Two button front, fully lined, in great shape.

Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75

$40 *> 30*


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$46* > 31*


*15.5-35 BB OCBD
*Slim Fit, non-iron.
$28 *> 20*


*Green/khaki surcingle belt - no label
*Marked size 34. 33" from center hole to end of strap. Bought this one on the Exchange a few months ago, but it's a little small for me.
$20 *> 13*


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack suit. Charcoal w/faint red stripe
Minimal wear
Made in USA
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24
Trousers flat front and cuffed: 36 waist; 29 inseam

$85 conus





































JPress navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer
Made in USA
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

SOLD



















Brooks Brothers linen/silk/wool sport coat
2 button, darted
Brown mini-herringbone w/green windowpane
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 25.5

$45 conus




























Brooks Brothers silk/linen/cotton sportcoat--khaki color and minimal wear
2 button, darted
Made in Italy

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 24

$45 conus



















Filson charcoal heavy wool trousers
These are amazing,hearty pants. Minimal wear
Made in USA
Flat front, no cuff

38 waist; 30.5 inseam

$42 conus



















Brooks Brothers deadstock, NWOT madras trousers
These are unworn

36 waist; 30 inseam

$50 conus



















Brooks Brothers Hudson chinos
Color is a dark slate blue
Flat front, no cuff
38 x 30

$32 conus



















Ben Silver by Nick Hilton dress khakis in British khaki. Minimal wear
Forward pleat and cuff
33 x 30

SOLD



















Alan Paine light blue cableknit cardigan Shetland wool sweater. This has had minimal wear also. No wear to the buttons. No stretching.
Made in England
Tagged 40

Pit to Pit: 20
Length: 28
Sleeve: 33

$38 conus



















Viyealla for JPress button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Size L

SOLD



















JPress blue w/white stripe pinpoint ocbd--minimal wear
Made in USA
16.5 x 34

SOLD



















Bills Khakis button down sport shirt. Light brown w/dark brown windowpane
Made in USA
Size L

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt--navy w/red and khaki
Size L Slim Fit
No logo on chest

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt--navy w/royal and light blue
Size L Slim Fit
No logo on chest

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers ties
NWT red and navy repp--XL length 3.5" width $24 conus
Brown paisley 4" width--$20 conus



















Wool tartan ties
3.25" width
$13 conus each


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining jackets! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in dark grey herringbone--with striping!*

This is a really lovely, classic jacket--if it was just a bit bigger I'd keep it! Cut from classic dark grey herringbone, the cloth of this lovely jacket features the classic vertical Harris striping, here in dark blue and berry red, perfectly complementing the darkness of the base herringbone. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are metal shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. The tweed outer shell is in excellent condition, but the lining has some minor damage, as shown; I suggest that this simply be patched cheaply by your dry cleaner! Given this damage, however, this jacket is very, very well priced at just 
*
$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31





     

*3) SMALL CLASSIC Grey Herringbone and Barleycorn Harris Tweed for Barney's of New York!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a beautiful Harris tweed cloth that at first sight appears to be grey herringbone, closer inspection shows that the cloth is actually alternating vertical bands of barleycorn and herringbone, all in classic grey. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features the classic metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporay two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for a small fault in the weave on the top right back; this was likely there from new. Given this, this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



   

*4) Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from handwoven Donegal tweed, this was made in Ireland by Ardara of Co. Donegal. It is a classic three-button Irish walking jacket, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It features leather-covered football buttons, and has three button cuffs. The cloth is classic Donegal; tan,m cream, and black in a pepper-and-salt pattern. It is half-canvased and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 46R; this measure*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4





  

*5) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*6) GORGEOUS BESPOKE CASHMERE GLEN PLAID JACKET by Tony the Tailor of Shanghai!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly very, very soft and very, very luxurious cashmere--as befits a jacket made by one of the premier bespoke tailors of Shanghai, Tony the Tailor, who has clothed in the past Clint Eastwood and Sylvester Stallone, as well as Danny Glover.

The colourway and patterning are beautiful--I'll leave the pictures to speak for themselves. The cut is also wonderful--a contemporary two button jacket with beautiful darting, this jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets! It is also fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition--the sole flaw is that it is missing one of the cuff buttons on the left sleeve; this could be easily visually fixed by converting it to single button cuffs! 

This is a really, really gorgeous jacket, and is a steal at just $65, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





 
   

*7) VINTAGE 3/2 sack! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*8) O'Connell's 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

You know the quality of O'Connell's wares, so I need not say much about this beauty! I should note that it is a 3/2 sack in a lovelky and complexly colourful glan plaid--please see my close-up of the tweed. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, of course! It has lovely natural shoulders. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Hence, asking

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*9) STUNNING RED AND GREY PLAID TWEED!*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I won't even try to describe the red and grey tartan from which this stunning jacket is cut; I'll let the pictures show you!

Apart from the beauty of the robust tartan cloth from which this jacket is cut, it also features beautiful Anglophile tailoring. It has a fully functional ticket pocket in addition to the two main pockets, subtle darting for shaping, and twin vents. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and the lining is a beautiful shade of blue with paisley swirls. It has three button cuffs, and a two button front, as is standard. It retains its ful complement of spare buttons, which are attached to the interior. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket in absolutely excellent condition; it has just been dry-cleaned, and so is ready to go!

This is a bargain at *just $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



       

*12) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*13) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*14) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*15) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*16) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*17) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*18) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*20) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*21) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*22) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*23) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Ties!*

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*
GROUP: SUNDAY ADDITIONS*



a) Charles Tyrwhitt. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $12.

 

b) Brooks Brothers #1 stripe. 3 5/8". $16.

 

c) Unknown maker, no keeper. All silk. 3 1/4". $12.

 

d) Brooks Brothers Makers silk twill. Small single pull, as shown. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12.

  

e) Chipp Jockey silks. 3 3/4". Beautiful! $16.

  

f) Brooks Brothers Makers. Vintage white block lettering on black label. Some slight disbalance to blade. Beautiful! 3 7/8". Just $16!

 

g) CLAIMED Bowtie, made by Liberty of London for Trimingham's of Bermuda. Very Good condition. $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Field Coat. XL.*

*CLAIMED!*

An Ivy weekend classic, the Field Coat has been a staple of the Ivy/Trad wardrobe for decades. The most famous version of this is, of course, that which used to be made in the USA by LL Bean, but those iconic coats are, alas, no longer available in their original configurations. (Although I often have examples in stock!) This coat isn't a Bean, but Brooks Brothers take on this classic. Cut from lovely thick cotton, this features three exterior patch pockets, all pof which are flapped, and a lovely tattersall check lining. It has a corduroy collar, and thick oversized buttons for ease of closure when it's cold. It also has a D-ring in the interior shoulder--I assume to use to hand it up. (This, by the way, is a nice design detail; very masculine in looks, but with greater holding power than the usual chains or leather strips used as hanging loops--so it's ideal for those times when you hang you jacket up with things in the pockets!) It has two interior pockets.

This jacket does have three minor issues. First, the bottom button is snapped in two-but since you;'d never use this anyway it doesn't matter much. Second and third, there are two small snag holds/frays--one on the sleeve, and one by one of the lower pockets. But these are minor, and add patina! However, owing to these flaws this coat is in Very Good condition, and hence* CLAIMED. *International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged XL, this measures:*

Chest: 27 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (c.37 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 23 1/2 (designed to slope down into the sleeve)
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## ballmouse

Removed 2 pairs as they've been claimed!



ballmouse said:


> A few pairs of Bills Khakis - $25 each with free shipping in CONUS. $20 for the corduroy pair with the slight defect. All with 31" inseams.
> 
> *Charcoal M2 W31*
> 
> 
> *Brown M3 W34*
> 
> 
> *Light Tan M3 W34*
> 
> 
> *Golden Brown Corduroy M2 W31 (slight defect near leg opening - see photo)*


----------



## nonartful dodger

After a long hiatus.....
All prices CONUS



Yellow Brooksgate university stripe. 16 1/2 - 34, Remember, these were the entry level shirts, so they are a bit more spartan than the regular shirt. Fits closer to slim. Still interesting. Good SOLD

 

Viyella in Large/Tall. Chest - 25" Shoulder - 20" Sleeve - 37 1/2" Length - 35 1/2". Slight fade - very 
good. $22.00



Gitman tartan in Large. Looks great under an Irish fisherman's sweater. Chest - 26" Shoulder - 21" Sleeve - 34 1/2". Slight fade - Very good. $19.00

 

Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater made in Hong Kong. Chest - 24" Length - 26 1/2". Dark tan. Very good. $24.00

Please let me know if you have questions. I will answer as soon as I can. Thank you!


----------



## crs

BUMP, DROPS



crs said:


> The big selloff has begun. There will be lots of stuff coming when I get a chance to measure and photograph. So we'll start with shoes. Up first are Alden shell cordovan LHS 13 C/E in No. 8 and black, in great condition with a little wear on the rubber inset. Yes, you want both pairs for $200 shipped CONUS. If you want only one pair, $150 for the No. 8 and $100 for the black. These will go on eBay at some point at $300 a pair.


----------



## crs

BUMPED, DROP



crs said:


> I wore these 10.5 EEE Florsheim shell PTB with thick socks every once in a while for a couple years, but now I have shell PTB that fit better. There is still very little wear on these, and if you leave them alone for awhile, you'll get that white residue near the laces. Made in USA, of course, but I suspect these were made near the end of Florsheim making shoes here. $120 shipped CONUSA.


----------



## crs

BUMPED, DROPPED



crs said:


> Hefty vintage Woolrich coat, size 46, true to label. Had dry cleaner tag on it. $70 shipped CONUSA because of weight.


----------



## crs

JUST A BUMP



crs said:


> NWT (priced at $98) XXL all-wool Pendleton plaid shirt. $35 shipped CONUS. Will be $55 on eBay BIN. Or I might keep.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Some BUMPs and drops:

38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$28* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$8*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $10*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*

More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $8 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $6

More Ties:





Bert Pulitzer for Lord and Taylor: $8

Gordon and Davis Madder: $18

Pendleton Wool: $18

Flying Scotsman silk: $12

Bert Pulitzer Indian cotton Madras: $12


----------



## TweedyDon

*MUSEUM QUALITY Cravat/Stock by of J.C. d'Ahetze of 250 Rue Rivoli, Paris. D'Ahetze's ties are in the Metropolitan Museum of Art; feted by Vogue in 1931!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! From one of the best-known Parisian men's stores on the 1930s - 1960s, J.C. d'Ahetze, this beautiful silk cravat/stock is cut from exquisite silk, and is in a wonderful and versatile subdued paisley. It was Made in France--and one would expect from d'Ahetze.

While the likes of Charvet, Sulka, and Hermes are still well-known, d'Ahetze is, perhaps, less familiar--although this wasn't always the case. In the 1930s it was THE place to go in Paris for accessories, especially if one liked them on the whimsical side. To quote from Vogue of July 15th, 1931:

"The best-known men's shops in Paris are Charvet, in the Place Vendôme, Doucet, in the rue de la Paix, Boivin and Sulka in the rue de Castiglione, HIlditch and Key in the rue de Rivoli, d'Ahetze in the Arcades des Champs-Élysées, and Knizé et Cie in the Avenue des Champs-Élysées.... (d'Ahetze is ) "an amusing and very modern shop full of novelties. There are shirts with ties attached, novel bathing-suits, a great selection of washable ties, and materials to be made up into shirts, pyjamas, and dressing-gowns. This shop has a great deal of character, and the models are unlike those found anywhere else."

This cravat comes from d'Ahetze store on the Rue Rivoli, better known for jewelers such as Cartier, and so likely dates from the 1960s--an exciting time in d'Ahetze's history, since they were then collabotaing with artists such as Picasso to produce exclusive ties, many of which are now in the possession of the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York; a link to some can be found here:

https://www.metmuseum.org/collection/the-collection-online/search?ft=d'ahetze

This cravat is in excellent condition, with the only flaw being some aging to the label; inevitable no matter how carefully care is taken. This is an exceptionally rare item, and your chance to own a piece of wearable history!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## a4audi08

anyone selling size 10 wingtips in brown? thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Thanks to the generosity of DFPyne, the following ties are now FREE--just send me the cost of shipping!
> 
> To make this easy, let's do this: just send me $5 for shipping up to 5 ties (in a small box or envelope), for more than 5 ties, send me $10 for shipping, no matter how many ties you request! I'll ship requests of more than 5 ties in a Medium Rate Priority box; for some people the shipping will be bit less than $10, for others, more, but this will save me a lot of work with shipping calculations are will probably work out about right in the end!
> 
> OK--have at them!
> 
> *​
> 15) First State National Bank. Poly. 3 1/4". Keeper of on one end. Very Good condition. $6
> 
> 
> 
> 19) Cape Cod. Golf. No fabric, likely poly. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 38) Golf clubs. Poly. SMall stain on right edge of blade, hence Good condition. 3". $5.
> 
> 
> 39) Golf monogram. 3 1/4". Poly. Excellent. $10.
> 
> 
> 42) Crossed riding crops? Poly. No keeper; small stain on back, Good condition. 3". $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 51) American Judges Association tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Excellent. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 60) J. M. Towne. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 72) Bill Blass. Lighthouses. All silk. 3 1/8". SIngle thread run in third "section" from bottom, hence Very Good condition. $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 85) UMDNJ tie. ALl silk. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.
> 
> 
> ​
> 94) Heraldic Co. tie. Likely poly silk. 2 7/8". Excellent. $8
> 
> 
> 101) Unknown emblem. Poly. 3 1/4". Excellent. $8.
> 
> 
> 102) Brown golfing tie. Poly. Very Good. 3". $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 107) "Between Rounds" standing golfer. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 108) Wm. Chelsea DJM tie. Likely poly. 4". $8
> 
> 
> 
> 109) Blue Monday tie. Poly. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 111) NJ Seniors by Wm. Chelsea. Some staining as shown, hence just Good condition. ALl silk. 3 3/4". $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 113) University of Wisconsin tie. By Pintail. Poly. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 114) Golden Eagle "ROCOC" tie. Poly. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 115) DEA 1976. Poly. 4 1/4". Excellent. $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press silk knit tie in black*

This is a beautiful and classic black silk knit tie from J. Press. Absolutely excellent condition; possibly unworn. It measures 3" wide.

*CLAIMED!*


----------



## barneco

Pardon the bump with no goodies, but TweedyDon, your PM box is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes--including Alden shell!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*
_NB: I have also posted a pair of very non-trad Prada sandals in the Sales Forum!
_
1) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $35.

     

2) Alden of New England shell cordovan tassel loafers. Very Good condition; some minor whitening at the edges, as shown, which will likely vanish with their first polish. Size 9 A.C Just $85.

         

3) Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers brogued loafers. Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking just $60.

       

4) Peal & Co. captoes for Brooks Brothers. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2 C. Asking $65.

    

5) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $35.

     

6) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $35.

   

7) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $45.

     

8) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18

     

9) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $15

   

10) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

  

11) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. Waterproof! 9M. Asking $20

   

12) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20

    

13) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35


----------



## tryst

Public shout out to TweedyDon
Very great man. Great seller. Asked for 2 shirts from the Exchange on Thursday the 15th and they arrived yesterday! I was shocked to get them so quick! Thank you so much. They are great shirts!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R
*Two button front, fully lined, in great shape.

Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75

$40 *> 27*


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$46* > 27*


*15.5-35 BB OCBD
*Slim Fit, non-iron.
$28 *> 18*


----------



## LeeLo

Bump due to getting lost in the recent influx of items.



LeeLo said:


> Elegant *Donegal Mist* tweed jacket. Hand-woven by J.J. Campbell. Tagged a *38R*, it has very earthy look to it, tan/greyish-brown herringbone pattern. A mix of American and British accents: two-button front, two-button cuffs, subtle darts, and dual vents.
> 
> Shoulder - 18"
> Chest - 21"
> Waist 19.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> Length - 30"
> 
> *$30 plus shipping CONUS*


----------



## ran23

Finally made it to the new big Goodwill Sotre outside of town. What a watse of time, nothing for me there. they mixed the London fog Raincoats guys and gals.


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Here is a truly beautiful JPress charcoal chalk stripe flannel 3/2 sack suit. Excellent condition all around. Made in USA
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 33.5
> Sleeve: 25.5 +2.5
> 
> Trousers flat front and cuffed
> 38 waist; 32 inseam
> 
> $90 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Corbin 3/2 sack navy blazer
> 2 patch pockets
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 31
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maus and Hoffman flannel tartan trousers. These appear unworn and had the inseam been 3" longer there's no way I'd have let these go. Beautiful and will look smashing w/a navy blazer. Color is a brown heather w/blue.
> Made in USA
> Reverse pleat and cuffed
> 
> 34 waist; 29 inseam
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Christmas is over. You've been generous to family and friends. You've resisted the temptation to buy anything for yourself. Santa knows you were a good boy. Now it's time for you to treat yourself.
> 
> Chipp dark green hopsack blazer
> 2 button, darted
> 3 patch pockets
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 33
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat. No maker's tag.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Brooks Brothers Outlet chocolate brown wool trousers
> Pleated and cuffed
> 33 waist: 31.5 inseam
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren yellow wide wale corduroys--perhaps unworn
> Flat front, no cuff. One cracked button on back pocket needs to be replaced
> Tagged 34/34 but have been shortened to 34 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $27 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brioni Sport bd sportshirt
> 15.5 neck; 33 sleeve
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loro Piana spread collar shirt
> 16 neck; 35 sleeve
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste bd sport shirt
> 16.5 neck; 35 sleeve
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pink must iron ocbd--like new condition
> Made in USA
> 18 x 35 slim fit
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint bd shirt
> !8 x 35
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers glenplaid bd sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $18 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Three items today, all in absolutely excellent condition--no flaws. All Made in USA
> 
> Huntington notch lapel tuxedo.
> Undarted front; single button
> Single vent in back
> Satin facings
> Trousers pleated, uncuffed
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Tagged 42R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> Trousers: 35 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $65 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers sportcoat
> Tailored by Nordstrom--seems to be one of the recent models sold there
> Made in USA
> 2 button, darted
> 
> Tagged 46R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $38 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Camelhair sportcoat--multi-browns w/windowpane
> 2 button, darted
> Made in USA
> 
> Tagged 43R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. All have paper Brooks Brothers size labels, some $1600 price tabs are torn off while some remain. All pants are pleated, all are unhemmed and plenty long enough (example: the pants for the 42R are inseam 37 inches). First quality, no flaws.

All are hand tailored in USA by Martin Greenfield for Brooks Brothers. These have retail tags of $1600 so they are from a previous season. Current retail is $2100. If you want to buy the last tuxedo you will ever need, here is your chance. I don't have any pictures yet but this is what they are https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Madi...var_MZ00002_Color=BLCK&contentpos=5&cgid=0235

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Madison Fit Peak Lapel Black Tuxedo.*

$425.

Sizes / Measurements:

Size, P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve (basted unfinished), Length (BOC), Pants Waist

*38S* 20.5, 18 1/8, 23, 28.75, 32
*40S* 21.5, 18.75, 23 1/8, 29 1/8, 34
*40L* 21.75, 19 1/8, 25.5, 32.5, 34
*42R * 22.5, 19.5, 24.35, 31, 36
*43L* 23, 19 5/8, 25.5, 32.5, 37
*44S* 23.5, 19.75, 24, 30, 39
*44R* 23 3/8, 20, 25, 31.25, 39
*45R* 23.5, 20 1/8, 24 1/8, 31, 40
*45L* 24, 20.25, 25.75, 32.75
*48R* 25.25, 20 7/8, 25, 31 1/8, 43


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two Field Jackets!*

*TWO CLASSIC FIELD JACKETS!​*

​
*I have two beautiful and classic field coats to pass on today--including a true GRAIL, a vintage Woolrich Mackinaw in the rare and desirable all-red colour!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME​*

*1) Vintage Woolrich Mackinaw.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! I bought this for myself, but, alas, I need at least 28" sleeves in outerwear, and so this is just far too short for me--which is a real shame, as this is a beautiful, functional, classic piece of Americana.

As has been noted in several threads both here and on AAAC, vintage Woolrich Mackinaws are THE best field coats around--considerably superior to Filson classic Mackinaws in both design and execution. First, the shell of this jacket is lovely, thick, warm wool, that will keep you very warm in the field. This is also lined in thick and soft cotton duck. The front is laden with pockets, as you can see; two large pockets ate the bottom, and two smaller pockets at the top. There are also two slash handwarmer pockets at the sides. All of the pockets are secured by snaps emblazened with Woolrich's logo; all snaps close cleanly. The back has a full length game pocket which is secured by snaps on both sides. This also has a deep interior pocket.

This jacket has a lovely curved oversize collar that's designed to stay up to protect you against the wind; there is a functional throat latch to secure it. The jacket has a concealed placket, and is fastened by large oversize buttons, designed to be used easily when your fingers are cold. The sleeves are lined, have functional adjustable straps to protect you from wind, and come complete with interior knit storm cuffs.

This jacket has some marks and scuff commensurate with its age; I've tried to show the worst of these (especially that on the left cuff and sleeve). As such, it's in Very Good condition.

This jacket is in the RARE all-red colourway! It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $70, or offer.

Sized 42, this could also work for a 40; measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2




   
         ​
*2) RL Polo Field Coat in Forest Green.*

This is lovely! Cut from a dark forest green cloth, this features a checked quilted lining for warmth. It has two deep bellows pockets at the front, which also feature side-entry handwarmer pockets. These are lined with the same checking as the main coat, and feature a double-flap system for security, similar to Barbour International Jackets. It has two side slash handwarmer pockets, also lined in the same check as the coat, and a fully functional throat latch. The cuffs are protected with leatherette trim; the collar is lined in the same material, as is the throat latch. This has two interior pockets. It has a zippered front closure, and also features a snap-front closure. The sleeves have functional adjusters that are secured by snaps.

The sole flaw is that the zipper pull is missing--it's currently replaced by a safety pin, but fixing this would be easy and cheap. Because of this, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged XL, this measures:
*
Chest: 26
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (35 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



           ​


----------



## CMDC

This week's offerings...

Polo Ralph Lauren black leather jacket. Excellent condition--no scuffing to the leather. Soft, supple leather. 
Size S (may work for a smaller M so check measurements)

Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 26.5
Sleeve: 33

$75 conus



















Brooks Brothers multi-blue mini-houndstooth sportcoat
Silk/Linen/Wool blend
2 button, darted
Made in Italy

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26

$46 conus




























Samuelsohn chocolate brown corduroy trousers
These are more of a "dress corduroy." They are cut more like a traditional dress trouser and have more softness than casual cords that are more stiff.
Pleated and cuffed

38 waist; 32.5 inseam

$38 conus



















LLBean dark green lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26

$32 conus



















Blauer khaki jacket. This is essentially the same as a "drizzler" jacket--lightweight cotton/poly blend; no lining
Unworn condition
Made in USA
Tagged 44R

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Length: 25.5
Sleeve: 36

$35 conus




























Brooks Brothers Irish Linen button down, long sleeve sport shirt
Size L

$23 conus



















Orvis long sleeve button down sport shirt--like new condition
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt
Made in USA
16 x 34

$22 conus



















Jack Spade spread collar dress shirt
16 x 36

$22 conus

Zegna spread collar dress shirt
18 x 32.5

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 grey gingham button down sport shirt
Size M Slim Fit

$22 conus



















Gant long sleeve button down madras sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Gant blue gingham long sleeve button down sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Gant long sleeve button down tartan sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Robert Talbott 3.75" width navy/gold repp $16 conus
Brooks Brothers 3.5" width navy/burgundy repp $16 conus
Holland and Sherry 3.75" width $18 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers SHELL CORDOVAN Penny Loafers. Size 8 1/2C.*

These are a true Ivy classic--Brooks Brothers shell cordovan penny loafers! The leather is rather stiff, and could use a good, careful polish with Saphir Renovateur. The soles have wear, but still have lots of life left; the heels also have lots of life left. The uppers are some very minor scuffs which would likely polish out; these are shown. These shoes are thus in Good, easily restorable condition, and so are a bargain in this size (8 1/2 C) at* CLAIMED!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Updated ties!*

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUP: SUNDAY ADDITIONS*



a) Charles Tyrwhitt. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $12.

 

b) Brooks Brothers #1 stripe. 3 5/8". $16.

 

c) Unknown maker, no keeper. All silk. 3 1/4". $12.

 

d) Brooks Brothers Makers silk twill. Small single pull, as shown. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $12.

  

e) Chipp Jockey silks. 3 3/4". Beautiful! $16.

  

f) Brooks Brothers Makers. Vintage white block lettering on black label. Some slight disbalance to blade. Beautiful! 3 7/8". Just $16!

 

*GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*



1) Land's End regimental. 3 1/4". This has a very faint mark on the edge by the tip, which I only noticed in my close-up pic! Hence, just $6.

 

2) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/8. Made in Canada of Italian silk. $12.

 

3) Breur tie. Absolutely gorgeous! Hand made in France. 3 1/2. $15.

 

*GROUP B: REGIMENTALS*



6) Falconnable. Made in France. 60/40 silk/cotton. 4". This has possibly the start of a fray, or maybe just textured weave, on the side, as shown. This is tiny, but it's there. Or maybe not. And iyt has a slight rub at the tip. Hence, just $9.

  

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. No keeper. Excellent and beautiful! 3 5/8. Asking just $16.

 

9) Turnbull & Asser regimental. Gorgeous! 3 1/4. $22.

  

10) Bonobos tie. Handmade in the USA. Beautiful! 2 3/4". $14.

 

*GROUP C: LUXURY SMALL PATTERNS*



11) Canali. This is absolutely gorgeous! 3 1/2". Made in Italy. Just $24.

   

12) Zegna. Another gorgeous and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". Made in Italy. Just $20.

   

13) NWT Jos. A Banks--showing they can do it right when they try! 3 1/2". Just $14.

   

14) Christian Dior. 3 3/4". Made in the USA of silk woven in Italy. $12.

   

15) John Comfort for Trimingham's of Bermuda--the Ivy vacation store! Absolutely beautiful. Made in England. 3 3/4". Just $15.

  

*GROUP D: LUXURY SOLIDS AND TWILLS*



16) J. Press. A beautiful golden yellow tie! This has a single thread pull on the front, and a tiny mark... somewhere by the edge, but I can't find it now. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so just $14, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

17) Turnbull & Asser. A gorgeous silk twill! Absolutely beautiful. 3 3/4". $22.

   

18) Turnbull & Asser. Another gorgeous and luxurious tie! Beautiful! 3 5/8". $22.

 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/TIES JAN 2015/DSC04606_zpseec4a72c.jpg.html  

20) Perry Ellis. Made in the USA. 4". $8.

 

*GROUP E: REGIMENTALS; silk and wool.*



21) Boss. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 5/8". $14.

  

22) Dini of Florence, Italy. Slight wrinkle, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

  

23) Brooks Brothers Makers. A classic regimental! Some memory in knot area; also some twisting to thin end of blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so $10.

 

*GROUP F: LUXURY PATTERNS!*



26) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London. Made in France. A gorgeous tie! 3 3/4". $16.

   

27) Loewe. A BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT tie from one of the premier luxury houses in Spain. Lovely--and rare! 3 5/8". $22.

  

28) DKNY tie. SIlk. Some imbalance to blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

29) Principe of Italy. SIlk, made in Italy. 3 7/8". $8.

   

30) Villa Bolgheri tie. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $12.

   

*GROUP G: GORGEOUS & LUXURIOUS PICTORIALS!
*



31) GORGEOUS Hermes-like tie by Leonard of Paris. This was extremely expensive new, and is very rare! 3 5/8". Asking just $22.

    

32) NWOT Paolo Gucci. A lovely, luxurious tie! Comes with original hanger. 3 7/8". Just $17.

  

33) Paolo Gucci. Another lovely, luxurious tie! 3 7/8". Minor speckling to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Just $12.

   

34) Salvatore Ferragamo. Beautiful! Fruits design. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Asking just $20.

   

35) Liberty of London. Birds on a trellis. Gorgeous! 31/2". Just $16.

   

36) Turnbull & Asser. Golf tees. Beautiful! 3 5/8". Just $22.

   

*GROUP H: PATTERNS*



37) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely, conservative tie! 3 5/8". $12.

 

38) Polo. Made in the USA. Some disbalance to tip of blade. 3 3/4". $8.

 

39) Ungaro of Paris. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $10.

 

40) The Tie Bar. 70% wool, 30% silk. 3 1/2". Lovely! $10.

  

41) J. Crew. Lovely! 3 1/2". $10.

 

42) Christopher Hayes. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

*GROUP I: EMBLEMATICS *



44) Polo Ralph Lauren "Teddy Bear" tie. Very rare, and very collectable. The keeper is off on on corner, and has a small spot on it, as shown, otherwise excellent. 3 7/8". Just $22.

   

45) Brooks Brothers Makers. Baseball playing duck. Lovely! 3 3/". $18.

  

46) Pursuits tie. Financial analysts. Made in the USA. 3 1/2". $12.

  
 

47) Seahorses and sea shells by Marc Anthony. Made in France. 3 1/2". $12.

  

*GROUP J: WOOL & COTTON TIES*



48) Yves St Laurent wool tie. Surface pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. 3". $5.

 

49) Karen Bulow striped wool tie. Made in Canada. 3". $12.

 

51) DKNY tie. No fabric content given, but likely wool cotton blend. 3 3/4". $7.

 

52) Navy blue cotton tie. Possibly a vintage uniform tie. SOme rumpling at back. Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $5.

  

53) The Tie Bar navy tie. 70% wool, 30% silk. 1/2". $10.

 

*GROUP K: EMBLEMATICS*



54) T. Foley of New York. Fish in a fishing basket! Lovely, and appears to be all silk. 3 3/8". $18.

  

55) Roots. Pheasants in flight. A lovely, classic emblematic from a now-defunct trad. department store. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $15.

  

56) J. Press. The Burlington Knot. Tennis emblematic. AL silk; made in the USA. 3 3/8". $18.

   

57) VINTAGE JAB. Mallards in flight. All silk. Lovely! 3". Just $15.

  

58) Lillian Vernon. Shamrock emblematic. All silk. 3". $9.

  

59) Nottingham. Vintage. Ducks in flight. A lovely country tie! 3 1/4". $12.

  

*GROUP L: KNITS*



60) Polo Ralph Lauren silk knit. Frayed at base, hence Acceptable condition only. 1 7/8". $4

 

64) Geno tie. (Not shown above.) No fabric listed, but likely cotton. 2 1/4". $6.

 

*GROUP M: VARIOUS--FOULARD, WOOL CHALLIS*



65) Robert Stewart, Conn. A lovely trad tie from a trad clothier! 3 1/2". $12.

 

66) All silk foulard. Made in the USAby Bert Pulitzer. 3 1/8". $10.

  

67) WOOL CHALLIS by Harry Ballot of Princeton! Ballot was one of the great Ivy clothiers, and this tie dates from when challis was handblocked. Slightly rumpled keeper, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". A steal at just $16!

  

68) Pierre Balmain of Paris. Neats; all silk. 3". $10.

 

69) Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. 3 1/4". $10.

 

70) Tie Bar silk tie; red pindots on a green base. 3 1/2". Lovely! $10.

 

*GROUP NATTERNS AND EMBLEMATICS*



72) Cromley & Fitch of London. Yachts. 4". $10.

 

73) Princeton University Store pony and trap emblematic. Likely poly-silk. No keeper. Very Good condition. $10.

  

74) Manhattan paisley. 3 7/8". $10.

 

75) Horchow paisley. Absolutely lovely! 3". $12.

 

*GROUP O: PATTERNS*



76) Siena Collection. Made in USA. 3 7/8". $5

 

77) Enrico Coveri. 3 3/8. $6.

 

78) Stanley Blacker. Made in the USA. 3 7/8". $6.

 

79) Black and Brown 1826. Very luxurious! 3 1/2". $8.

  

*GROUP P: VARIOUS, VINTAGE*



80) James McCutcheon & Co vintage tie. THIS IS WONDERFUL! made by the "John Bull" collection, JMcC moved to their Fifth Ave location in 1907; the ad. noting this is here:

https://bklyn.newspapers.com/image/83183179/

Some minor staining to the lining, some lining damage, and some disbalance to the blade, but this is a wonderful and wearable piece of New York history! Just $12.

 

81) Banana Republic Paisley; dating from when BR was a real clothier! 3 3/4". $10.

 

83) Sergio Valkente. Pure 1980! 2 1/4". $6.

 

*GROUP Q: BOWTIES*



85) Made in USA silk repp. Minor thread pull, as shown. Very Good condition. $10.

  

87) Neats bow. SIlk. Very Good/Excellent. $10.



88) Vintage paisley. Unknown fabric; possibly rayon. Very Good condition. $10.



89) Silk paisley. Excellent condition. $10.



*GROUP R: SMALL PATTERNS*



90) John Henry silk twill. 3 1/8. $8

  

91) Saks Fifth AVe. White pindots on green base. 3 1/8". $12.

 

92) Perry Ellis. Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

  

93) Guy Laroche. Made in the USA. Minor snag as shown. $5. 3 1/4".

 

95) VINTAGE. Acetate! 2 1/8". $8.

 
*
PREVIOUSLY POSTED TIES:*

96) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $14.

  

97) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $15

  

98) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $12

  

99) Millar's of Connemarre, Ireland. Beautiful! 3" $12.

 

101) Another lovely Scottish tartan--Robertson. 3 1/8". $12.

 

103) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $15.

  

104) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $15.

 

105) Land's End. 3 1/2". $12.

  

106) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $15.

    

107) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.

   

108) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

109) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

110) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

111) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$15.

 

112) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

113) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $12.

 

114) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $12.

 

115) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $12

 

117) Brooks Brothers 346. 3 1/2. A beautiful and complex tie! 3 1/2". $15.

 

118) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $10

  

119) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

121) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $12

 

122) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $10

 

123) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

124) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



125) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

126) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12


----------



## tennesseean_87

New Stuff, BUMPs and some Drops. Make offers on anything!

Eddie Bauer M Donegal Sweater: *$20 *(color is a nice maroon with a brick/burnt orange tint) Measures: Shoulders: 18" L: 26" PTP: 21.5" Sleeve: 25.75" (on top of sleeve) Not a slim fit, but not too loose. Light-medium weight could be layered under sport coat or worn on top in warmer weather.





Nice Edward Bryan L Made in England fair isle sweater (100% wool) *$25 *Measures: Shoulders: 24.5" L: 29" PTP: 23.5" SLeeve: 22" (note the wide shoulders that make up for the sleeve length. It is cut much differently than the sweater above) Color best seen in thumbnail. Generous cut, medium-heavy weight, probably would work best as outer layer.





38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$28* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$8*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $sold*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*

More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $7 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $old

More Ties:





Bert Pulitzer for Lord and Taylor: $7

Gordon and Davis Madder: $15

Pendleton Wool: $15

Flying Scotsman silk: $10

Bert Pulitzer Indian cotton Madras: $10


----------



## Monocle

Hi lads. Two things to pass on today.

1. A pair of Weejuns with custom soles, in excellent condition. I got these for myself. They are marked 10.5D but they are smallish (edit: in the width) and just too tight to be of any use to me. Will likely fit a 10.5B much better. Check the measurements. Soles measure 11-1/2" bow to stern, and just shy of 4" in width (by about 1/16").* $35.00 Shipped 
*

2. CLAIMED A beautiful shetland cardigan for Edinburgh Wollen Mill. The colors are amazing. Heathered moss and rose' mix. Raglan sleeves, faux leather buttons. No holes.
Usized but measurements are: Width 21" Length 26" Sleeve 32/33". 

Thank you gents. :beers:


----------



## Steve Smith

*New Brooks Brothers Knit Ties.* Price includes US shipping.

Black Silk Knit Tie. Italy. $32
Black Narrower Knit Silk Tie. Italy. $32
Berry Knit Silk Tie. Italy. $32


Navy Wool Knit Tie. Italy. $32
Gold Wool Knit Tie. Italy. $32


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEED & CASHMERE!

I have a series of beautiful jackets to pass on today, including a stunning orange, white, and black plaid, a pure cashmere jacket from Hickey-Freeman, some wonderful Harris Tweed, including a Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, some vintage 3/2 sacks, and more!


*​*​**

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN EVERYTHING IN THE USA, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*
​*1) STUNNING orange plaid sack jacket!*

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

*This is a steal at just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*2) Basketweave Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer *

This is a lovely jacket! A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked--as they should be with Harris Tweed!--and they have just the right amount of patina. The tweed is wonderful; at first sight, it presents as a standard grey/black.cream basketweave, but closer inspection reveals that it is flecked throughout with chestnut brown, sky blue, corn yellow, and forest green--a lovely subtle Harris! It has lovely natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*3) STUNNING VINTAGE Glen Plaid 3/2 sack Tweed from Princeton University Store--with amusing interior label, and BASTED POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the colourway--this is a striking and beautiful Glen Plaid in grey and black, with a lovely bold dark cranberry overcheck. The tweed is thick, and yet still soft, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it has a single centre vent, and is half lined and fuly canvassed. It dates from around the early 1960s, although since the Union lapel is partially sewn in it's hard to pinpoint this with more accuracy. It was sold by the Princeton University Store, establishing its Ivy credentials, and carries the wonderful interior label "PhD--Philosophy of Dress"! Unusually for a jacket that's clearly been worn, the two front pockets are basted shut--so you could be the first owner to open them up in almost 50 years!

Despite its age, this jacket has worn exceedingly well. There is some minor wear to the edging of the interior pockets, as shown, and there are some pen marks in the lining above one pocket. It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but this should be conservatively ranked as being in Very Good condition.

It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4



      

*4) MADE IN ENGLAND SHAWL COLLAR LAMBSWOOL JACKET!*

This is simply wonderful-and the first jacket of its kind that I've ever seen! (And I have seen a LOT of jackets...) Made in England for Norm Thompson of Portland, Oregon, this is an exceptional rarity--a very unstructured shawl collared tweed jacket! Almost completely unstructured, this appears to be a relative of the classic American shirt jacket--except this was Made in England, no doubt by some very bemused English tailors. It is cut as a two button jacket, but the collar is designed to be a 2/1 roll, giving a very cool and casual shawl collar effect--although, strictly speaking, this is a notch lapel jacket with a high gorge.

The cloth is a lovely soft lambswool, with a beautiful hand and drape--as you'd expect from a jacket like this. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--a classic grey herringbone base with windowpaning of Royal blue and sky blue; beautiful! The jacket has two front patch pockets, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined in its own exterior cloth, which gives a very pleasing effect when the jacket is removed. It also has two interior pockets, one of which is a zippered security pocket, and a fully functional concealed throat latch. This is simply packet with features! It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33



           

*5) Basketweave American Country Tweed with Functional Throat Latch!*

This is terrific! Made in the USA from American-reared wool, this is a classic country basketweave jacket, with a brown and cream base and fleckings of Royal blue throughout. Cut as a contemporary two button model, this has classic leather-covered and metal shanked buttons, and features four button cuffs. It is half canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It also features two desirable flapped patch pockets at the front, and a fully functioning throat latch. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; it is either completely unworn, or was worn very sparingly and carefully; you'd never guess it was made between 1968 and 1976.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30

 
         

*6) THIS IS SPECIAL! Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Although the classic Ivy jacket is clearly the 3/2 sack, and the classic Ivy jacket material is Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed are surprisingly rare, so if you find one in your size, grab it! That goes triple for this jacket, as the tweed is wonderful--a classic slate-blue herringbone, shot through the the classic vertical Harris striping, in this case a lovely tearose pink and light rose yellow.. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked, and the jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a lovely lapel roll, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and was sold at a Marblehead, Mass. clothier that was founded in 1925. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50 for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





   

*7) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*8) GORGEOUS PURE CASHMERE JACKET by Hickey Freeman.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from pure cashmere, this gorgeous jacket is exceptionally luxurious. It is fully lined and appears to be fully canvassed. It is the Hickey Freeman Regent model, which is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. This is is absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $65, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4



     

*9) GORGEOUS Vintage 3/2 sack in Forest Green Herringbone*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a herringbone cloth in a wonderful dark forest green of the sort that is classically 1950s/1960s and is almost never seen nowadays, this jacket also has wonderfully golden chestnut striping throughout, making it an exceptionally visually appealing jacket. And its cut matches its patterning and colourway; it is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lovely fluid lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The pockets are flapped, and it features a centre lapped seam down the back, and a single hooked vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is in excellent condition, except for a small fray inside the lining at the top of the shoulder. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and has lovely natural shoulders.

This is a really beautiful jacket, classically vintage from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, and in remarkable condition. It's a steal at *just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31





     

*10) STUNNING Plaid 3/2 sack with BAKELITE HUNTING DOG BUTTONS!*

This is GORGEOUS! I'm loathe to part with this, but I have to admit that it just doesn't fit me properly--if it did, of it it could be tailored to fit, there's no way that it would be here.

The patterning and colouring are terrific--I'll let the pictures here speak for themselves! WHat yoiu can't tell from the pictures is that the cloth is wonderful--wool, but with a gorgeously soft hand and texture, that's almost flannel-like. This is a very luxurious jacket indeed! This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. The shoulders are wonderfuly natural. And the buttons are FANTASTIC--my pictures don't do them justice at all. Creamy and smooth, they appear to be horn, but are actually more likely to be very fine Bakelite--and they feature a bas-relief of a standing hunting dog!

This really is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry to let it go....
*
Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers Tan Bucks 8.5D
Asking $39


----------



## Dr. D

*Leatherman lobster surcingle belt

*Made in Essex, CT by Leatherman
solid brass buckle on natural/tan surcingle
stamped size 36
total length 41" 
belt width is 1.25" and the navy ribbon is just over 1" wide
Excellent condition - the strap shows almost no wear
(sorry for the big pics- photobucket is not giving me thumbnails for the pics of this belt)
$12*



*
*



Boys white whale belt
*Just like dad's Leatherman!
Made in New England
stamped 22"
total length 25.5" and width is 1.25"
22.5" to the middle hole (and 0.5" between the holes gives a range of approx. 21.5-23.5)
Very good condition with little wear to the strap
$10






*
Red and khaki D-ring belt*
I think the way it is sewn the belt should be red on top/bottom and khaki in the middle, but if you flip it inside-out you get the reverse color pattern (see photos)
49" long canvas, 50" including the buckle
1.5" width
Very good condition -no signs of wear
$8




*
Dartmouth Leatherman D-ring belt*
natural belt with green ribbon with Dartmouth crest
the ribbon folds over and runs along half of the backside of the belt, see photos
Made by Leatherman, sized M
39" long canvas, 40" including the buckle
1.625" width
very good condition - the mark seen on the tag photo is the shadow from the tag, there is no mark there
$8





*
Braces: $10 for the first pair and $5 each additional



from top to bottom:
Trafalgar silk - red foulard - in good used condition SOLD
unlabeled black silk
NWT Men's Wearhouse taupe silk

NWT Men's Wearhouse burgundy silk - size XL
NWT Men's Wearhouse black silk - size XL*


----------



## gamma68

*Vintage red label Jos. A. Bank broken bone Harris Tweed*

This midweight tweed, with cloth woven in the Scottish Hebrides, dates from the period when JAB offered quality menswear (before the perpetual "buy one get six free _and _a franchise" sales).

The cloth features an attractive broken bone pattern in black and tan. Two-button front, three-button cuffs, single vent, fully lined. Made in the USA. Absolutely no holes, stains, tears, odors or other apparent flaws.

*Actual measurements*
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 38"
Sleeve: 23" (+2)
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*Asking $35 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Small Trad Alert! Cashmere v-neck sweater vest*

The tag is gone from this vest, but it has the wonderful soft hand of cashmere. Ribbed with a subtle strip of gray at the hem. No holes (even with the missing tag), stains, odors or other apparent flaws.

Measures like a small
Chest: 18"
Length from top of collar: 24.75"

*Asking $20 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------
*
Lands' End v-neck sweater vest -- made in Scotland
*
Lovely red color, 100% lambswool, works really well with holiday-wear. No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

*Actual measurements*
Chest: 22"
Length from top of collar: 27.5"

*Asking $25 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------------
*
Lyle & Scott gray cashmere v-neck sweater -- made in Scotland*

Very versatile gray color, 100% cashmere, no holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

*Actual measurements*
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 34.5" (with cuffs unrolled)
Length from top of collar: 28.25"

*Asking $30 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers deep navy crewneck sweater*

This wardrobe staple features an extra-fine Italian Merino wool blend. Very good shape with no holes, stains, odors. Only a hint of pilling.

Tagged XL but measures smaller.

*Acutal measurements*
Chest: 22.5" 
Sleeve: 23.25" (with cuffs unrolled) 
Length from top of collar: 26"

*Asking $20 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Vintage Viyella flannel shirt*

Woven in Scotland with the 55% wool/45% cotton blend that is no longer offered. Wonderful colors (see close up images for best color representation). No flaws.

Tagged size L, fits more like a M.

*Actual measurements*
Chest 23"
Sleeve: 34"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $25 CONUS*


----------



## dschmidt13

*Outerwear!*









$35 Shipped



ItemBrooks Brothers green overcoat P2P24Waist/WidthS2S20.5InseamLength46.5RiseSleeve26Leg openingVentsinglePleatsJacket Btns3Cuffed?Characteristics2 hip pockets, 1 breast pocket, Material100 woolA few spots where moths got to it. Not full holes, just bare spots.Made Incanada Tagged size42R 






$60 Shipped



ItemCrombie Cardinal Double Breasted Over Coat navy P2P22Waist/WidthS2S18.5InseamLength43.25RiseSleeve24.5Leg openingVentsinglePleatsJacket Btnsdouble breastedCuffed?Characteristics MaterialwoolFew spots where moths got to it, not holes just bare. Lapels have some wear as well Made In Tagged sizeN/a 






$40 Shipped



ItemWilsons Leather Suede shearling trucker jacket P2P25.75Waist/WidthS2S20.5InseamLength26.75RiseSleeve26Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btns6Cuffed?Characteristics MaterialleatherMore InfoMade Inchina Tagged sizeL 









$60 Shipped



ItemFlight/Pilot Jacket Brown Leather 44 P2P25.5Waist/WidthS2S21.25InseamLength26.75RiseSleeve26.75Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btnsfull zipCuffed?Characteristics MaterialLeather?More InfoMade In? Tagged size44 






$35 Shipped



ItemVTG The North Face Fleece Zip Up M Gray Green P2P24.25Waist/WidthS2S21.5InseamLength25RiseSleeve24.5Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket BtnsFull zipCuffed?Characteristicsarm pit zip vents, front pockets, MaterialPolyesterMore InfoMade InUSA Tagged sizeM 






$75 Shipped



ItemSchott NYC Peacoat single breasted black M P2P25Waist/WidthS2S19InseamLength30.25RiseSleeve24.25Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btns5Cuffed?Characteristics Materialwoolinterior of pockets tore along the seam, easy repair Made InCanada Tagged sizeM 









I don't have the information yet, but can provide soon. 
$45 Shipped













I don't have the information yet, but can provide soon. 
$50 Shipped










$60 Shipped



ItemPRL Polo Ralph Lauren gray wool sweater aztec THICK HAND KNIT P2P25.25Waist/WidthS2S21.5InseamLength26.25RiseSleeve25.5Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btns-Cuffed?Characteristics MaterialwoolMore InfoMade InChina Tagged sizeL 







I don't have the information for this yet, but can provide soon! 
$35 Shipped







Size 12 LL Bean Boots, shearling lined, no insoles. Great condition! 
$110 Shipped







NWOB Bilt rite (I believe) steel toe chukkas, size 9R. 
$50 Shipped

I'll have some nice Trad suits and whatnot to post later tonight as well!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Vintage LLB Norwegian Birdseye Sweater - navy/white, size medium. In good condition. 
22" pit to pit
25" shoulder to bottom hem
34.5" sleeves

Asking $50


----------



## CMDC

Two great tweed sacks for the 38/39/40S...

JPress grey with windowpane 3/2 tweed sack. This is in like new condition--perhaps unworn.
Tagged 40S
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 29.5
Sleeve: 23 +2

$75 conus



















Next up is an amazing vintage Cricketeer 3/2 tweed sack. This has minimal wear, especially for a vintage piece. No real signs of much usage.
Hook vent

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 23.5 +2

$45 conus



















$100 conus for both.


----------



## RPV

*J. Press Navy Flannel Blazer*

J. Press 43R Flannel Navy Blazer
Sack, 3/2, all that.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack suit. Charcoal w/faint red stripe
> Minimal wear
> Made in USA
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24
> Trousers flat front and cuffed: 36 waist; 29 inseam
> 
> $78 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer
> Made in USA
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers linen/silk/wool sport coat
> 2 button, darted
> Brown mini-herringbone w/green windowpane
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 25.5
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers silk/linen/cotton sportcoat--khaki color and minimal wear
> 2 button, darted
> Made in Italy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 24
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filson charcoal heavy wool trousers
> These are amazing,hearty pants. Minimal wear
> Made in USA
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> 38 waist; 30.5 inseam
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers deadstock, NWOT madras trousers
> These are unworn
> 
> 36 waist; 30 inseam
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Hudson chinos
> Color is a dark slate blue
> Flat front, no cuff
> 38 x 30
> 
> $29 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Silver by Nick Hilton dress khakis in British khaki. Minimal wear
> Forward pleat and cuff
> 33 x 30
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Paine light blue cableknit cardigan Shetland wool sweater. This has had minimal wear also. No wear to the buttons. No stretching.
> Made in England
> Tagged 40
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 33
> 
> $34 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyealla for JPress button down sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress blue w/white stripe pinpoint ocbd--minimal wear
> Made in USA
> 16.5 x 34
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis button down sport shirt. Light brown w/dark brown windowpane
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt--navy w/red and khaki
> Size L Slim Fit
> No logo on chest
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt--navy w/royal and light blue
> Size L Slim Fit
> No logo on chest
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers ties
> NWT red and navy repp--XL length 3.5" width $20 conus
> Brown paisley 4" width--$16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool tartan ties
> 3.25" width
> $11 conus each


----------



## Steve Smith

*
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Madison Fit Peak Lapel Black Tuxedo.* $425

Price includes US shipping. All have paper Brooks Brothers size labels, some $1600 price tabs are torn off while some remain. Full Canvas Construction. All pants are pleated, all are unhemmed and plenty long enough (example: the pants for the 42R are inseam 37 inches). First quality, no flaws.

All are hand tailored in USA by Martin Greenfield for Brooks Brothers. These have retail tags of $1600 so they are from a previous season. Current retail is $2100. _

If you want to buy the last tuxedo you will ever need, here is your chance._

Current BB listing of these: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Madiso...os=5&cgid=0235

I have a few notch lapel tuxedos if you prefer them.

Sizes / Measurements:

Size, P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve (basted unfinished), Length (BOC), Pants Waist

*38S* SOLD 20.5, 18 1/8, 23, 28.75, 32
*40S* 21.5, 18.75, 23 1/8, 29 1/8, 34
*40L* 21.75, 19 1/8, 25.5, 32.5, 34
*42R * 22.5, 19.5, 24.35, 31, 36
*43L* 23, 19 5/8, 25.5, 32.5, 37
*44S* 23.5, 19.75, 24, 30, 39
*44R* 23 3/8, 20, 25, 31.25, 39
*45R* 23.5, 20 1/8, 24 1/8, 31, 40
*45L* 24, 20.25, 25.75, 32.75, 40
*46L* 24.5, 20 5/8, 25.75, 33.75, 41
*48R* 25.25, 20 7/8, 25, 31 1/8, 43 
*48L* 25.25, 20.5, 26.25,33.5, 43
*50L* 26.25, 21 1/8, 26, 33 3/8, 45



Also, for you thrifters, if you want to see what a Martin Greenfield inner label looks like take a look at the small pic of the white rectangular label. That is the foolproof way to determine whether a BB item is made by MG.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

*WTB Sportcoats--38S or 38S, Prefer Green/Tan Tweed*

Looking for sportcoats sized 38S or 39S--particularly in a green or tan houndstooth pattern, especially if Harris Tweed. (I already have the basic herringbone in gray and in brown, so I don't need those.) I also like windowpane patterns.

Getting really specific on the sizing: Shoulders, seam to seam: 17.5". Chest (jacket laid flat): 22.25 at armpit. Waist: 20". Length (hem), from bottom of rear collar: 29" is ideal. (Could go 1" shorter or 1" longer.) Sleeve: 23.5" from top of shoulder, at seam. (Could up .5" shorter.)

Please PM me if you have something. Thanks!


----------



## Reptilicus

This is a 2 year old Brooks Brothers Duffle coat. It was purchased by me for $625 and has been work exactly twice because the fit is just not right for me. It is 100% wool and a heavy piece. Black with patch pockets. Black watch interior. 2 Interior pockets. Button off hood. Genuine horn toggles, 3/4 length zipper. I'm hoping go see it go for $110 shipped.

Size Large
Pit to pit 25"
Sleeve 37"
Length 41"



More pics https://s930.photobucket.com/user/reptilicus_photos/library/Duffle


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sadly I've decided to depart with this beautiful tweed. It's just a little too big for me at this point and I haven't worn it all season, so it's time to go.

*42L Brooks Brothers Brookstweed 3/2 sack
*Charcoal herringbone tweed, fully lined. In fantastic condition.
Shoulders 18.25"
Pit to Pit 22.25"
Waist 21"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

Asking *$65* shipped or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MUSEUM QUALITY Cravate/Stock/Ascot by d'Ahetze store on the Rue Rivoli, Paris.*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! From one of the best-known Parisian men's stores on the 1930s - 1960s, J.C. d'Ahetze, this beautiful silk cravat/stock is cut from exquisite silk, and is in a wonderful and versatile subdued paisley. It was Made in France--and one would expect from d'Ahetze.

While the likes of Charvet, Sulka, and Hermes are still well-known, d'Ahetze is, perhaps, less familiar--although this wasn't always the case. In the 1930s it was THE place to go in Paris for accessories, especially if one liked them on the whimsical side. To quote from Vogue of July 15th, 1931:

"The best-known men's shops in Paris are Charvet, in the Place Vendôme, Doucet, in the rue de la Paix, Boivin and Sulka in the rue de Castiglione, HIlditch and Key in the rue de Rivoli, d'Ahetze in the Arcades des Champs-Élysées, and Knizé et Cie in the Avenue des Champs-Élysées.... (d'Ahetze is ) "an amusing and very modern shop full of novelties. There are shirts with ties attached, novel bathing-suits, a great selection of washable ties, and materials to be made up into shirts, pyjamas, and dressing-gowns. This shop has a great deal of character, and the models are unlike those found anywhere else."

This cravat comes from d'Ahetze store on the Rue Rivoli, better known for jewelers such as Cartier, and so likely dates from the 1960s--an exciting time in d'Ahetze's history, since they were then collabotaing with artists such as Picasso to produce exclusive ties, many of which are now in the possession of the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York; a link to some can be found here:

https://www.metmuseum.org/collection/the-collection-online/search?ft=d'ahetze

This cravat is in excellent condition, with the only flaw being some aging to the label; inevitable no matter how carefully care is taken. This is an exceptionally rare item, and your chance to own a piece of wearable history!

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Price Drops, and some shoes for spring. Make offers on anything!

Eddie Bauer M Donegal Sweater: *$18 *(color is a nice maroon with a brick/burnt orange tint) Measures: Shoulders: 18" L: 26" PTP: 21.5" Sleeve: 25.75" (on top of sleeve)Not a slim fit, but not too loose. Light-medium weight could be layered under sport coat or worn on top in warmer weather.





Nice Edward Bryan L Made in England fair isle sweater (100% wool) *$22* Measures: Shoulders: 24.5" L: 29" PTP: 23.5" SLeeve: 22" (note the wide shoulders that make up for the sleeve length. It is cut much differently than the sweater above) Color best seen in thumbnail. Generous cut, medium-heavy weight, probably would work best as outer layer.





*Shoes:* Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$18*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$55*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$110*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.

38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$28* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$8*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $sold*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*
More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $7 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $old

More Ties:





Bert Pulitzer for Lord and Taylor: $7

Gordon and Davis Madder: $15

Pendleton Wool: $15

Flying Scotsman silk: $10

Bert Pulitzer Indian cotton Madras: $10


----------



## ballmouse

Just 3 pairs left now!



ballmouse said:


> A few pairs of Bills Khakis - $25 each with free shipping in CONUS. $20 for the corduroy pair with the slight defect. All with 31" inseams.
> 
> *Charcoal M2 W31*
> 
> 
> *Light Tan M3 W34*
> 
> 
> * Golden Brown Corduroy M2 W31 (slight defect - see photo)*


----------



## tennesseean_87

I've also got this 38-40S Zegna jacket on eBay. I'd be willing to offer a generous discount if I sold it here and could skip the eBay fees and know a fellow forum member has it. I'm asking $119 on eBay, but would let it go for less than $100 on here. PM me if you're interested!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R
*Two button front, fully lined, in great shape.

Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75

$40 *> 25*


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$46* > 25*


Brooks Brothers Tan Bucks 8.5D
Asking $39 > *35
*


----------



## clemsontiger

Reptilicus said:


> This is a 2 year old Brooks Brothers Duffle coat. It was purchased by me for $625 and has been work exactly twice because the fit is just not right for me. It is 100% wool and a heavy piece. Black with patch pockets. Black watch interior. 2 Interior pockets. Button off hood. Genuine horn toggles, 3/4 length zipper. I'm hoping go see it go for $110 shipped.


This jacket is worth it; I'm tempted to buy it to have a pair.


----------



## Oldsport

I'd be all over that duffle coat if it wasn't big enough to hold two of me :-(


----------



## conductor

I was seriously tempted....then saw that he posted it on ebay and it sold for $58 or something crazy. Regretting not jumping on that, retail is out of reach on such a nice item.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This Brooks Brothers coat in charcoal is gorgeous. There is no fabric content listed, but it is clearly cashmere. Whether it is 100-percent goat or a cashmere-wool blend I can't say for sure, but it is super soft. If it is a blend, I'm guessing at least 50-percent cashmere. And there are zero flaws: No moth nibbles, no worn spots, no imperfections to the lining. It presents as absolutely brand new. Made in USA. It's too big for me, but based on how it doesn't fit, it would work well for someone who wears 44 long. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 25 inches; shoulder, 20.75 inches; length from bottom of collar in back, 46 7/8 inches; sleeves, 26 inches with another 1.75 inches possible. This is a heavy coat (I put it on my postal scale and it was more than four pounds) and will be carefully packaged to preserve its beauty. CLAIMED





A fine Brooks Brothers two-button tweed sport coat. Darted and made in USA. Sublimated windowpane pattern and a truly colorful tweed. There are two very tiny holes, fully pictured, on the back of the left sleeve at the elbow. Virtually invisible--as pictures show, you really have to get up close, and even then. It is tagged 48L. Hand measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24.75 inches; shoulder width, 20 inches; length from bottom of collar to hem, 32.,75 inches; sleeve length, 25 inches with another 1.75 inches possible. CLAIMED


----------



## CMDC

In my six years or so on this forum, in all of my thrifting, my white whale has been the green sack blazer. I have found a few that were close to fitting and kept them in my closet for a while, but ultimately let them go because they weren't quite right. Well, today produced another and it is stellar. Not close to my size so I don't feel quite as bad, but whoever snags this will be envied by me. Excellent condition all around w/no flaws.

Huntington 3/2 sack flannel dark green blazer.
Three patch pockets; hook vent
Made in USA
Tagged 44L but measures closer to R

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5

*SOLD!!!*



















Vineyard Vines button down long sleeve sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Heavyweight winter shirts by LL Bean!*

*Absolutely perfect for the current weather in the Northeast and New England, these lovely winter shirts by LL Bean are the old-school version, Made in the USA--and made to last! *



_*Photo: Old Waterhollow Dairy, Pennington, NJ; Near Pasture, looking towards the ridge of the Sourland Mountains.​*_
*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING on everything in the USA; offers are also very welcome on everything!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in yellow. Size M. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2. Made in the USA, this fastens by LL Bean's small snaps, making it perfect for cold days and numb fingers! This does have a smudge on the front by the left pocket, a single thread pull under the collar on the left, and a tiny mark on the right shoulder area, hence this is just in Good condition, and so is just $12 shipped!

      

2) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in scarlet. Size S. Chest: 19 3/4; sleeve: 31 1/2. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition, except for some slight rubbing on the right cuff, as shown. Just $20, or offer.

     

3) LL Bean chamois cloth shirt in forest green. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Just $20, or offer.


----------



## Duvel

CMDC, please see my pm!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers*!

*
MEASUREMENTS:*

Chest: Armpit to armpit, laid flat.
Length: Bottom of collar to hem.
Sleeve: Measured like a shirt; if the cuffs are designed to be turned back, the measurement is given with the cuffs turned back!

1) Brooks Brothers cableknit in pima cotton. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve 34 1/2; length 27. Excellent condition! Asking just $20.

  

2) Oliver Perry cashmere sweater. Size XL. Chest, 24 1/4; sleeve 36; length 26 1/2. This is a beautiful dark plum colour--my pictures really don't do it justice! Excellent condition! Asking just $22.

   

3) Wallin & Bros. cashmere and cotton sweater. Excellent condition, in a lovely forest green! XL; Chest: 22; sleeve 35 1/4; length 26 1/2. Asking just $18.

  

4) Westaway & Westaway pure cashmere sweater. Made in Scotland. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some minor surface schmaltz on the right shoulder, which will come out with a dry clean; hence just Very Good condition. Chest: 21; length: 24 1/2; sleeve: 33. Asking just $20.

  

5) Brooks Brothers "346" cashmere. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 24 1/2, length: 25 3/4; sleeve: 35. Asking just $20.

  

6) Patagonia wool sweater. This has two weaknesses in the weave; one on the front, as shown, and one on the sleeve. It also has some pilling throughout, and so is in Good condition only. Chest: 17 1/2; length: 24; sleeve: 31 1/2. Asking just $10.

    

7) Made in Scotland Fair Isle Shetland sweater vest. Now extraordinarily rare, this is a wonderful example of a shetland Fair Isle sweater vest! This cost a fortune from the likes of Aero Leathers; this one is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $22. Chest: 22 1/4; length: 25 1/2.

  

8) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $10 Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

9) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $22. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## Monocle

Happy Saturday Gents!

J. Press XL Single Stripe Ribbon D-Ring belt, like new. These are on sale right now at jpressonline.com for $33.00. My price is *$19.00 *shipped. It measures about 52" in total length, and 1-1/2" wide.

:great:


----------



## TweedyDon

*BIKER TRAD!Made in the USA classic biker jacket.*

This is simply AWESOME--a classic leather biker jacket that's Made in the USA! There's little more to say about this jacket, except that it's in great condition with just the right amount of patina. All the zippers move beautifully fluidly, the quilted lining is completely intact, and there are no tears or repairs to the leather, or to the lining of any of the pockets. The epaulettes are fully functional, as are the collar snaps. The belt is intact, and the buckle is nice and hefty. As with all real biker jackets this has an action back for ease of movement while riding. The interior label is missing, but it is still tagged as being Made in the USA. There's some wear to the cuffs and to the edges of the leading seams, as shown--but you wouldn't want a band-box shiny biker jacket, would you?  There are also two VERY small white marks near the backstrip on the back, one small scuff in the middle of the shoulders at the back, and a pinprick in one epaulette, no doubt from its conversion to a One Star jacket at some point!  Overall, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $75, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with Priority shipping at cost.*

This is a smaller jacket, but recall that these are meant to be worn VERY tight! *Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: c. 32 1/2 when measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 21 1/2 (remembr, this is a biker jacket, designed to be worn just ABOVE the belt!)


----------



## HOOT

*J. Press Shaggy Dog Sweater*

Condition: New (thread on left side of tag has come loose, otherwise perfect).
Size: XS
Color: Blue/Green
Price: $150 + S/H










*
Jack Donnelly Khakis *
Dalton Pant Slim Fit (Flat Front)

Condition: New
Waist: 28"
Length: 29.5"
Color: Stone 
Price: $50 + S/H


----------



## RPV

*Golden Fleece Brooks Brothers 42R Sack Suit Solid Navy Wool*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN EVERYTHING IN THE USA, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

*1) STUNNING orange plaid sack jacket!*

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*2) Basketweave Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer *

This is a lovely jacket! A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked--as they should be with Harris Tweed!--and they have just the right amount of patina. The tweed is wonderful; at first sight, it presents as a standard grey/black.cream basketweave, but closer inspection reveals that it is flecked throughout with chestnut brown, sky blue, corn yellow, and forest green--a lovely subtle Harris! It has lovely natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*3) STUNNING VINTAGE Glen Plaid 3/2 sack Tweed from Princeton University Store--with amusing interior label, and BASTED POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the colourway--this is a striking and beautiful Glen Plaid in grey and black, with a lovely bold dark cranberry overcheck. The tweed is thick, and yet still soft, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it has a single centre vent, and is half lined and fuly canvassed. It dates from around the early 1960s, although since the Union lapel is partially sewn in it's hard to pinpoint this with more accuracy. It was sold by the Princeton University Store, establishing its Ivy credentials, and carries the wonderful interior label "PhD--Philosophy of Dress"! Unusually for a jacket that's clearly been worn, the two front pockets are basted shut--so you could be the first owner to open them up in almost 50 years!

Despite its age, this jacket has worn exceedingly well. There is some minor wear to the edging of the interior pockets, as shown, and there are some pen marks in the lining above one pocket. It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but this should be conservatively ranked as being in Very Good condition.

It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4



      

*4) THIS IS SPECIAL! Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Although the classic Ivy jacket is clearly the 3/2 sack, and the classic Ivy jacket material is Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed are surprisingly rare, so if you find one in your size, grab it! That goes triple for this jacket, as the tweed is wonderful--a classic slate-blue herringbone, shot through the the classic vertical Harris striping, in this case a lovely tearose pink and light rose yellow.. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked, and the jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a lovely lapel roll, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and was sold at a Marblehead, Mass. clothier that was founded in 1925. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45 for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





   

*5) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*6) GORGEOUS PURE CASHMERE JACKET by Hickey Freeman.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from pure cashmere, this gorgeous jacket is exceptionally luxurious. It is fully lined and appears to be fully canvassed. It is the Hickey Freeman Regent model, which is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. This is is absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $50, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4



     

*7) STUNNING Plaid 3/2 sack with BAKELITE HUNTING DOG BUTTONS!*

This is GORGEOUS! I'm loathe to part with this, but I have to admit that it just doesn't fit me properly--if it did, of it it could be tailored to fit, there's no way that it would be here.

The patterning and colouring are terrific--I'll let the pictures here speak for themselves! WHat yoiu can't tell from the pictures is that the cloth is wonderful--wool, but with a gorgeously soft hand and texture, that's almost flannel-like. This is a very luxurious jacket indeed! This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. The shoulders are wonderfuly natural. And the buttons are FANTASTIC--my pictures don't do them justice at all. Creamy and smooth, they appear to be horn, but are actually more likely to be very fine Bakelite--and they feature a bas-relief of a standing hunting dog!

This really is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry to let it go....
*
Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







   

*8) SMALL CLASSIC Grey Herringbone and Barleycorn Harris Tweed for Barney's of New York!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a beautiful Harris tweed cloth that at first sight appears to be grey herringbone, closer inspection shows that the cloth is actually alternating vertical bands of barleycorn and herringbone, all in classic grey. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features the classic metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporay two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for a small fault in the weave on the top right back; this was likely there from new. Given this, this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



   

*9) Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from handwoven Donegal tweed, this was made in Ireland by Ardara of Co. Donegal. It is a classic three-button Irish walking jacket, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It features leather-covered football buttons, and has three button cuffs. The cloth is classic Donegal; tan,m cream, and black in a pepper-and-salt pattern. It is half-canvased and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 46R; this measure*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4





  

*10) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*11) GORGEOUS BESPOKE CASHMERE GLEN PLAID JACKET by Tony the Tailor of Shanghai!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! There's no fabric content listed, but it's clearly very, very soft and very, very luxurious cashmere--as befits a jacket made by one of the premier bespoke tailors of Shanghai, Tony the Tailor, who has clothed in the past Clint Eastwood and Sylvester Stallone, as well as Danny Glover.

The colourway and patterning are beautiful--I'll leave the pictures to speak for themselves. The cut is also wonderful--a contemporary two button jacket with beautiful darting, this jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets! It is also fully lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition--the sole flaw is that it is missing one of the cuff buttons on the left sleeve; this could be easily visually fixed by converting it to single button cuffs! 

This is a really, really gorgeous jacket, and is a steal at just $60, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





    

*12) VINTAGE 3/2 sack! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*13) O'Connell's 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

You know the quality of O'Connell's wares, so I need not say much about this beauty! I should note that it is a 3/2 sack in a lovelky and complexly colourful glan plaid--please see my close-up of the tweed. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, of course! It has lovely natural shoulders. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Hence, asking

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*14) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*15) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*16) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*17) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*18) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*19) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*20) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*21) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*22) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*23) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*24) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*25) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*25) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sadly I've decided to depart with this beautiful tweed. It's just a little too big for me at this point and I haven't worn it all season, so it's time to go.

*42L Brooks Brothers Brookstweed 3/2 sack
*Charcoal herringbone tweed, fully lined. In fantastic condition.
Shoulders 18.25"
Pit to Pit 22.25"
Waist 21"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

Asking $65* > 60* shipped or offer.


----------



## vwguy

^^^ I'm afraid to find out if there is anything in the 44L range!

Brian


----------



## Pentheos

*48L jackets, Barbour shirts*

*Brooks Brothers 48L Jacket*

Tagged 48L. Two buttons, darted. As new.

Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 21.5"
BOC: 33"
Sleeves: 26" (+1")

Asking $30 CONUS.





*Lands End 48L Jacket*

Tagged 48L. Two buttons, darted, three patch pockets. Excellent condition except for tagged size written in Sharpie on the inside near collar (can't be seen when worn). The color is close to camel hair, but have no greenish and blueish hues mixed in. Very hard to capture with my camera. Would be a great look with blue or green corduroys. This came to me as a great deal from another forum member, so I'm passing on the savings.

Asking $25.00 CONUS.

Pit to pit: 25.5"
Shoulders: 22"
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (+2")









*Barbour Shirts*

No tagged size. I got these from forum member Reuben, and I remember him saying they were XXL, or even XXXL. Keep in mind these are British sizes. They fit like an American XL, maybe closer to XXL. But please see actual sizes (identical for both shirts). Excellent condition. Must-iron. I am only selling because I am 6'4", and the body of the shirt is a bit short for me in the front (note: I had an extra button added to the front at the bottom).

Asking $30.00 CONUS for both.

Neck: 19"
Shoulders: 22"
Pit to pit: 26.5"
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (from shoulder seam; so approximately a 36" sleeve length)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets!*

​*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN EVERYTHING IN THE USA, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL J. Press "Presstige" 3/2 sack in Donegal Tweed*

This is an absolutely beautiful tweed! Cut from Donegal tweed, woven in Ireland by Magee, the patterning and colourway of this lovely jacket are exceptional; a wonderful medly of blues and greys in a classic broken bone herringbone weave, this is an exceptionally pretty jacket! While the tweed is from Ireland the jacket was Made in the USA for J. Press's "Presstige" line, which range in price between $800 and $1000. This lovely jacket is half canvassed and half lined, and has a single hook vent. It is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, and features two button cuffs. It has a water mark in the lining, as shown, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

*CLAIMED!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





      

*2) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*3) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*4) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*5) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*6) VINTAGE Classic Autumnal Plaid 3/2 jacket*

This is wonderful! A true vintage 3/2 jacket that dates from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this was made by Palm Beach, back when they made good stuff, for Strawbridge & Clothiers, of Philadelphia--the Strawbridge Building is now occupied by a mall brand, having folded in the 1990s, but during its existence it was a bastion of tradliness for the Philadelphia Main Line country club set.

This jacket is lovely! Its tweed has a classic 1950s/1960s patterning and colourway, a subdued plaid in muted forest greens and dark chestnuts, with a lighter green--almost grassgreen--overcheck. Although it has a 3/2 lapel, it features subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined. It as, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have two minor issues: One of the cuff buttons is missing, which I would simply fix by converting it to a one-button cuff on both sides. And the lining has some fading to its colour at the edges owing to its age. Given these minor issues this is overall in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*7) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$40, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ralph Lauren Polo Field Jacket in Forest Green. XL.*

This is lovely! Cut from a dark forest green cloth, this features a checked quilted lining for warmth. It has two deep bellows pockets at the front, which also feature side-entry handwarmer pockets. These are lined with the same checking as the main coat, and feature a double-flap system for security, similar to Barbour International Jackets. It has two side slash handwarmer pockets, also lined in the same check as the coat, and a fully functional throat latch. The cuffs are protected with leatherette trim; the collar is lined in the same material, as is the throat latch. This has two interior pockets. It has a zippered front closure, and also features a snap-front closure. The sleeves have functional adjusters that are secured by snaps.

The sole flaw is that the zipper pull is missing--it's currently replaced by a safety pin, but fixing this would be easy and cheap. Because of this, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged XL, this measures:
*
Chest: 26
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (35 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



           ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Suits! Including 3/2 sacks, a three-piece tweed, custom-made flannel, and a wonderfully British suit from DAKS!*

​*
I have several beautiful suits to pass on today, including two gorgeous custom-made flannel suits, a wonderful and utterly British vintage suit from DAKS of Jermyn Street, H. Freeman, Southwick, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Current Burberry suit in charcoal with pinstriping.*

A lovely everyday suit, this is a contemporary two button model cut from charcoal cloth with both solid and broken pinstriping. It is darted, half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 5/8

Waist: 17 1/5
Inseam: 31 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff.



    

*2) Custom Made Flannel suit in dark navy.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops.

This is in absolutely excellent condition except for two small flaws: There is a single thread pull on the lapel, and there is a tiny mark on the front near the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning (although it likely will.) Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$50--a steal for a suit of this quality!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Left sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 13/16
Length: 33

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 30 1/4 (1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



      

*3) Custom Made Flannel suit in charcoal*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $80, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Left sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Right sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33

Waist: 20 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 7/8 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*4) H. Freeman Nailhead suit.*

A wonderful suit in a lovely and increasingly rare nailhead pattern, this is a contemporary two button suit with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and have cuffs; they also have interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt looks. This is in excellent condition except for a very small brown dot on one cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Hand tagged 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 3/4

Waist: 20 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*5) Southwick 3/2 sack suit in charcoal with striping*

This is an absolutely classic suit! Cut as a 3/2 sack in charcoal wool cloth with subtle pinstriping in red and blue, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It has two minor issues; a very small snag hole on one sleeve near the cuff, and a single thread pull on the lapel, by the button--both shown. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 27 7/8 (+ 1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*
6) STUNNING Southwick 3/2 sack with bold chalkstriping!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut as a 3/2 sack in charcoal wool cloth with BOLD striping in cream and red this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is an awesome suit!

It's in excellent condition, apart from some minor loose stitching in the lining under the arms, as shown.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 16 (+2)
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuffs.





    

*7) STUNNING Suit by DAKS of Jermyn Street. Made in Great Britain!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from utterly sturdy and heavyweight British cloth, this is a beautiful example of British tailoring aimed at the upper-middle class of civil servants and distinguished barristers. A classic navy with bold pinstriping, this has the traditional British three button front, military silhouette, and twin vent., It was made by DAKS when they were located on Jermyn Street, and is fully canvassed and fully lined in DAKS signature lining. The trousers are pleated, and cuffed, and have belt loops.

This is a truly wonderful suit! It has one small flaw--a very small snag hole by the underside of one of the cuffs--but otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition. This is some serious tailoring!

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 1/8 (+0)
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.





     

*8) MADE IN THE USA Contemporary Three Piece Tweed Suit*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA, this is a lighter-weight tweeds, and so is more suited to today's office environment. Cut from a lovely autumnal cloth, the jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. This appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has four button cuffs.

The vest/waistcoat has a functional adjuster at the back, and lapels. It features four fully functional pockets. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length:30 1/2

Waist: 16 15/16
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/4" cuff.

Vest length: 26 1/2
Vest width: 20 1/2



         

*9) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $30 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*10) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*11) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3.4


----------



## ArtVandalay

Vintage LLB Norwegian Birdseye Sweater - navy/white, size medium. In good condition. 
22" pit to pit
25" shoulder to bottom hem
34.5" sleeves

Asking $50 > *45*


----------



## Bigeherr

Is this still available? What size is it tagged?


----------



## CMDC

Two Ties.

Polo Ralph Lauren Wool 4" width: $16 conus
Robert Talbott Patch Foulard (no keeper on back) 3.75" width: $15 conus


----------



## ATL

Modern-ish trad.

Recent Billy Reid triple patch pocket navy blazer, tagged 44 L (but it's more like a 42 R with gigantic sleeves)

Made in Italy. 100-percent cotton with a cotton/silk lining. 

This thing is pristine, so $120 CONUS

p2p: 22
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 27
Length: 31


----------



## Duvel

I believe the tag says Medium.



Bigeherr said:


> Is this still available? What size is it tagged?


----------



## AlanC

These sportcoats need to go.

If you like 'em, make me an offer.



AlanC said:


> These great sportcoats are still available with new price drops. Make me an offer for both Oxxfords if you're interested.
> 
> Two *Oxxford sportcoats* 44T/46T (or long). Although tagged as different sizes, please note the measurements. I'm confident they were from the same original owner.
> 
> Also note the sleeve length. There appears to be a surprising amount of fabric turned under, maybe even 2" or so, but I'm calling it 1.5"
> 
> I'm asking *NOW $90!* $100/ea, Paypal, shipping CONUS.
> 
> They are in excellent condition.
> 
> *Oxxford* Camel Hair Tweed
> Tagged 44T (equivalent to 44L)
> 
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
> Chester, Pit to Pit: (23.75)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/911/x0eUZQ.jpg
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/538/3gv03t.jpg
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/673/GYX2Jg.jpg
> 
> *Oxxford *sportcoat
> Tagged: 46T
> May have silk and/or linen in it, quarter lined.
> 
> Shoulder: 19.75"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
> Chester, Pit to Pit: 24"
> 
> 
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/537/RmoKY7.jpg
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/746/h4tpWO.jpg
> 
> And someone buy this one, it's really nice:
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Polo* check tweed sportcoat
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 41L (measures a little bigger, more 42/43)
> 
> *Now $45*! $50 $60 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> This is great old school Ralph, made in USA with ticket pocket and double vent, 2-button front.
> 
> Chest P2P: 22.5"
> Shoulder: 18 5/8"
> Sleeve from shoulder: 26.5"
> Length from boc: 32"
> 
> 
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/716/wpba.jpg
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/835/puy9.jpg
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/834/p4en.jpg


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND A PRICE DROP*



gamma68 said:


> *Vintage red label Jos. A. Bank broken bone Harris Tweed*
> 
> This midweight tweed, with cloth woven in the Scottish Hebrides, dates from the period when JAB offered quality menswear (before the perpetual "buy one get six free _and _a franchise" sales).
> 
> The cloth features an attractive broken bone pattern in black and tan. Two-button front, three-button cuffs, single vent, fully lined. Made in the USA. Absolutely no holes, stains, tears, odors or other apparent flaws.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 38"
> Sleeve: 23" (+2)
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> 
> *Asking $35 CONUS*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Small Trad Alert! Cashmere v-neck sweater vest*
> 
> The tag is gone from this vest, but it has the wonderful soft hand of cashmere. Ribbed with a subtle strip of gray at the hem. No holes (even with the missing tag), stains, odors or other apparent flaws.
> 
> Measures like a small
> Chest: 18"
> Length from top of collar: 24.75"
> 
> *Asking $20 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Lands' End v-neck sweater vest -- made in Scotland
> *
> Lovely red color, 100% lambswool, works really well with holiday-wear. No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> Chest: 22"
> Length from top of collar: 27.5"
> 
> *Asking $25 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Lyle & Scott gray cashmere v-neck sweater -- made in Scotland*
> 
> Very versatile gray color, 100% cashmere, no holes, stains, odors or other flaws.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> Chest: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 34.5" (with cuffs unrolled)
> Length from top of collar: 28.25"
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Brooks Brothers deep navy crewneck sweater*
> 
> This wardrobe staple features an extra-fine Italian Merino wool blend. Very good shape with no holes, stains, odors. Only a hint of pilling.
> 
> Tagged XL but measures smaller.
> 
> *Acutal measurements*
> Chest: 22.5"
> Sleeve: 23.25" (with cuffs unrolled)
> Length from top of collar: 26"
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Vintage Viyella flannel shirt*
> 
> Woven in Scotland with the 55% wool/45% cotton blend that is no longer offered. Wonderful colors (see close up images for best color representation). No flaws.
> 
> Tagged size L, fits more like a M.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> Chest 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> *Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have this Norwegian Sweater I bought on the exchange at least 5 years ago.
I was told it was LL Bean and a medium, and I have no reason to doubt either of those things, but it doesn't have tags so caveat emptor?
No holes or frays, chest is 19.5" across and the sleeves are 26.5"
asking $25 shipped
*SOLD*
4991 by js, on Flickr

drops on these

Polo Cords, flat front, believe it's the "preston model"
Thin-wale, brown, not at all washed out in color like the picture suggests
bought from polo.com several years ago, think I wore them like once, fit is just too slim for me.
32/34
asking $25 shipped
IMG_3500 by ds, on Flickr
IMG_3499 by ds, on Flickr

Bills Khakis
M2 flat front, classic khaki, great, near mint condition
tagged 33, but waist measures just a touch over 32" (think they may have been taken in)
34" inseam, no cuffs
asking $30 shipped
IMG_4802 by ds, on Flickr
IMG_4804 by ds, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qNCBHV


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties!*

*As always,I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUP: SUNDAY ADDITIONS*



c) Unknown maker, no keeper. All silk. 3 1/4". $10.

 

d) Brooks Brothers Makers silk twill. Small single pull, as shown. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

e) Chipp Jockey silks. 3 3/4". Beautiful! $12.

  

f) Brooks Brothers Makers. Vintage white block lettering on black label. Some slight disbalance to blade. Beautiful! 3 7/8". Just $12!

 

*GROUP A: REGIMENTALS*



1) Land's End regimental. 3 1/4". This has a very faint mark on the edge by the tip, which I only noticed in my close-up pic! Hence, just $6.

 

2) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/8. Made in Canada of Italian silk. $10.

 

3) Breur tie. Absolutely gorgeous! Hand made in France. 3 1/2. $12.

 

GROUP B: REGIMENTALS/SIZE]



6) Falconnable. Made in France. 60/40 silk/cotton. 4". This has possibly the start of a fray, or maybe just textured weave, on the side, as shown. This is tiny, but it's there. Or maybe not. And it has a slight rub at the tip. Hence, just $8.

  

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. No keeper. Excellent and beautiful! 3 5/8. Asking just $12.

 

10) Bonobos tie. Handmade in the USA. Beautiful! 2 3/4". $10.

 

*GROUP C: LUXURY SMALL PATTERNS*



13) NWT Jos. A Banks--showing they can do it right when they try! 3 1/2". Just $10.

   

14) Christian Dior. 3 3/4". Made in the USA of silk woven in Italy. $10

   

15) John Comfort for Trimingham's of Bermuda--the Ivy vacation store! Absolutely beautiful. Made in England. 3 3/4". Just $12.

  

*GROUP D: LUXURY SOLIDS AND TWILLS*



16) J. Press. A beautiful golden yellow tie! This has a single thread pull on the front, and a tiny mark... somewhere by the edge, but I can't find it now. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so just $12, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

20) Perry Ellis. Made in the USA. 4". $7.

 

*GROUP E: REGIMENTALS; silk and wool.*



21) Boss. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 5/8". $12.

  

22) Dini of Florence, Italy. Slight wrinkle, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $8.

  

23) Brooks Brothers Makers. A classic regimental! Some memory in knot area; also some twisting to thin end of blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so $8.

 

*GROUP F: LUXURY PATTERNS!*



27) Loewe. A BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT tie from one of the premier luxury houses in Spain. Lovely--and rare! 3 5/8". $18.

  

28) DKNY tie. SIlk. Some imbalance to blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

29) Principe of Italy. SIlk, made in Italy. 3 7/8". $7.

   

30) Villa Bolgheri tie. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10.

   

*GROUP G: GORGEOUS & LUXURIOUS PICTORIALS!
*



31) GORGEOUS Hermes-like tie by Leonard of Paris. This was extremely expensive new, and is very rare! 3 5/8". Asking just $17.

    

32) NWOT Paolo Gucci. A lovely, luxurious tie! Comes with original hanger. 3 7/8". Just $14.

  

33) Paolo Gucci. Another lovely, luxurious tie! 3 7/8". Minor speckling to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Just $10.

   

34) Salvatore Ferragamo. Beautiful! Fruits design. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Asking just $16.

   

35) Liberty of London. Birds on a trellis. Gorgeous! 31/2". Just $12.

   

*GROUP H: PATTERNS*



37) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely, conservative tie! 3 5/8". $10.

 

38) Polo. Made in the USA. Some disbalance to tip of blade. 3 3/4". $8.

 

39) Ungaro of Paris. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $8.

 

40) The Tie Bar. 70% wool, 30% silk. 3 1/2". Lovely! $8.

  

41) J. Crew. Lovely! 3 1/2". $8.

 

42) Christopher Hayes. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $7.

 

*GROUP I: EMBLEMATICS *



44) Polo Ralph Lauren "Teddy Bear" tie. Very rare, and very collectable. The keeper is off on on corner, and has a small spot on it, as shown, otherwise excellent. 3 7/8". Just $16.

   

45) Brooks Brothers Makers. Baseball playing duck. Lovely! 3 3/". $14.

  

46) Pursuits tie. Financial analysts. Made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  
 

47) Seahorses and sea shells by Marc Anthony. Made in France. 3 1/2". $10.

  

*GROUP J: WOOL & COTTON TIES*



48) Yves St Laurent wool tie. Surface pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. 3". $5.

 

49) Karen Bulow striped wool tie. Made in Canada. 3". $10.

 

51) DKNY tie. No fabric content given, but likely wool cotton blend. 3 3/4". $5.

 

52) Navy blue cotton tie. Possibly a vintage uniform tie. SOme rumpling at back. Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $5.

  

53) The Tie Bar navy tie. 70% wool, 30% silk. 1/2". $8.

 

*GROUP K: EMBLEMATICS*



54) T. Foley of New York. Fish in a fishing basket! Lovely, and appears to be all silk. 3 3/8". $16.

  

55) Roots. Pheasants in flight. A lovely, classic emblematic from a now-defunct trad. department store. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $14.

  

57) VINTAGE JAB. Mallards in flight. All silk. Lovely! 3". Just $12.

  

58) Lillian Vernon. Shamrock emblematic. All silk. 3". $7.

  

59) Nottingham. Vintage. Ducks in flight. A lovely country tie! 3 1/4". $10.

  

*GROUP L: KNITS*



60) Polo Ralph Lauren silk knit. Frayed at base, hence Acceptable condition only. 1 7/8". $4

 

64) Geno tie. (Not shown above.) No fabric listed, but likely cotton. 2 1/4". $6.

 

*GROUP M: VARIOUS--FOULARD, WOOL CHALLIS*



65) Robert Stewart, Conn. A lovely trad tie from a trad clothier! 3 1/2". $10.

 

66) All silk foulard. Made in the USAby Bert Pulitzer. 3 1/8". $8.

  

67) WOOL CHALLIS by Harry Ballot of Princeton! Ballot was one of the great Ivy clothiers, and this tie dates from when challis was handblocked. Slightly rumpled keeper, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". A steal at just $12!

  

68) Pierre Balmain of Paris. Neats; all silk. 3". $8.

 

69) Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. 3 1/4". $8.

 

70) Tie Bar silk tie; red pindots on a green base. 3 1/2". Lovely! $8.

 

*GROUP NATTERNS AND EMBLEMATICS*



72) Cromley & Fitch of London. Yachts. 4". $8.

 

73) Princeton University Store pony and trap emblematic. Likely poly-silk. No keeper. Very Good condition. $8.

  

74) Manhattan paisley. 3 7/8". $8.

 

75) Horchow paisley. Absolutely lovely! 3". $8.

 

*GROUP O: PATTERNS*



76) Siena Collection. Made in USA. 3 7/8". $5

 

77) Enrico Coveri. 3 3/8. $6.

 

78) Stanley Blacker. Made in the USA. 3 7/8". $6.

 

79) Black and Brown 1826. Very luxurious! 3 1/2". $8.

  

*GROUP P: VARIOUS, VINTAGE*



80) James McCutcheon & Co vintage tie. THIS IS WONDERFUL! made by the "John Bull" collection, JMcC moved to their Fifth Ave location in 1907; the ad. noting this is here:

https://bklyn.newspapers.com/image/83183179/

Some minor staining to the lining, some lining damage, and some disbalance to the blade, but this is a wonderful and wearable piece of New York history! Just $10.





81) Banana Republic Paisley; dating from when BR was a real clothier! 3 3/4". $8.

 

83) Sergio Valkente. Pure 1980! 2 1/4". $6.

 

*GROUP Q: BOWTIES*



85) Made in USA silk repp. Minor thread pull, as shown. Very Good condition. $8.

  

87) Neats bow. SIlk. Very Good/Excellent. $8.



88) Vintage paisley. Unknown fabric; possibly rayon. Very Good condition. $8.



89) Silk paisley. Excellent condition. $8.



*GROUP R: SMALL PATTERNS*



90) John Henry silk twill. 3 1/8. $8

  

91) Saks Fifth AVe. White pindots on green base. 3 1/8". $10.

 

92) Perry Ellis. Italian silk. 3 1/2". $7.

  

93) Guy Laroche. Made in the USA. Minor snag as shown. $5. 3 1/4".

 

95) VINTAGE. Acetate! 2 1/8". $8.

 
*
PREVIOUSLY POSTED TIES:*

96) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10.

  

97) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $12

  

98) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10

  

99) Millar's of Connemarre, Ireland. Beautiful! 3" $10.

 

101) Another lovely Scottish tartan--Robertson. 3 1/8". $10.

 

103) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $12.

  

104) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $12.

 

105) Land's End. 3 1/2". $10.

  

106) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $12.

    

107) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

   

108) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $7

 

109) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $7.

 

110) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $7.

 

111) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$12.

 

112) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $12

 

113) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $10.

 

114) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $10.

 

115) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $10

 

118) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $8

  

119) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $8

 

121) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $10

 

122) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $8

 

123) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

124) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $6.



125) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $10.

 

126) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $10


----------



## tennesseean_87

BUMPs and some Drops. Make offers on anything!

Eddie Bauer M Donegal Sweater: *$15 *(color is a nice maroon with a brick/burnt orange tint) Measures: Shoulders: 18" L: 26" PTP: 21.5" Sleeve: 25.75" (on top of sleeve)Not a slim fit, but not too loose. Light-medium weight could be layered under sport coat or worn on top in warmer weather.





Nice Edward Bryan L Made in England fair isle sweater (100% wool) *$20* Measures: Shoulders: 24.5" L: 29" PTP: 23.5" SLeeve: 22" (note the wide shoulders that make up for the sleeve length. It is cut much differently than the sweater above) Color best seen in thumbnail. Generous cut, medium-heavy weight, probably would work best as outer layer.





*Shoes:* Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$15*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$54*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$100*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.

38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$28* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$8*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $sold*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*
More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $7 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $old

More Ties:





Bert Pulitzer for Lord and Taylor: $7

Gordon and Davis Madder: $12

Pendleton Wool: $12

Flying Scotsman silk: $8

Bert Pulitzer Indian cotton Madras: $8


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

How long have those Crockett and Jones from RL been listed here? Seems like a year. They're gorgeous and in a common size. Hard to understand why someone hasn't snapped them up.


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> How long have those Crockett and Jones from RL been listed here? Seems like a year. They're gorgeous and in a common size. Hard to understand why someone hasn't snapped them up.


Yes, I'd say about a year is right. If they were an 8D or maybe even 8.5D I'd have bought them months ago.


----------



## dschmidt13

*Drops!*






$35 > $30! Shipped



ItemBrooks Brothers green overcoat P2P24Waist/WidthS2S20.5InseamLength46.5RiseSleeve26Leg openingVentsinglePleatsJacket Btns3Cuffed?Characteristics2 hip pockets, 1 breast pocket, Material100 woolA few spots where moths got to it. Not full holes, just bare spots.Made Incanada Tagged size42R 







$60 > $50! Shipped



ItemCrombie Cardinal Double Breasted Over Coat navy P2P22Waist/WidthS2S18.5InseamLength43.25RiseSleeve24.5Leg openingVentsinglePleatsJacket Btnsdouble breastedCuffed?Characteristics MaterialwoolFew spots where moths got to it, not holes just bare. Lapels have some wear as well Made In Tagged sizeN/a 







$40 > $35! Shipped



ItemWilsons Leather Suede shearling trucker jacket P2P25.75Waist/WidthS2S20.5InseamLength26.75RiseSleeve26Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btns6Cuffed?Characteristics MaterialleatherMore InfoMade Inchina Tagged sizeL 










$60 > $50! Shipped



ItemFlight/Pilot Jacket Brown Leather 44 P2P25.5Waist/WidthS2S21.25InseamLength26.75RiseSleeve26.75Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btnsfull zipCuffed?Characteristics MaterialLeather?More InfoMade In? Tagged size44 







$35 > $30! Shipped



ItemVTG The North Face Fleece Zip Up M Gray Green P2P24.25Waist/WidthS2S21.5InseamLength25RiseSleeve24.5Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket BtnsFull zipCuffed?Characteristicsarm pit zip vents, front pockets, MaterialPolyesterMore InfoMade InUSA Tagged sizeM 







$75 > $55! Shipped



ItemSchott NYC Peacoat single breasted black M P2P25Waist/WidthS2S19InseamLength30.25RiseSleeve24.25Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btns5Cuffed?Characteristics Materialwoolinterior of pockets tore along the seam, easy repair Made InCanada Tagged sizeM 










I don't have the information yet, but can provide soon. 
$45 > $35! Shipped













I don't have the information yet, but can provide soon. 
$50 > $35! Shipped










$60 > $45! Shipped



ItemPRL Polo Ralph Lauren gray wool sweater aztec THICK HAND KNIT P2P25.25Waist/WidthS2S21.5InseamLength26.25RiseSleeve25.5Leg openingVent-PleatsJacket Btns-Cuffed?Characteristics MaterialwoolMore InfoMade InChina Tagged sizeL 








I don't have the information for this yet, but can provide soon! 
$35 > $30! Shipped







Size 12 LL Bean Boots, shearling lined, no insoles. Great condition! 
$110 > $100! Shipped







NWOB Bilt rite (I believe) steel toe chukkas, size 9R. 
$50 > $40! Shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on shoes!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $30.

     

2) Alden of New England shell cordovan tassel loafers. Very Good condition; some minor whitening at the edges, as shown, which will likely vanish with their first polish. Size 9 A.C Just $75.

         

3) Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers brogued loafers. Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking just $50.

       

4) Peal & Co. captoes for Brooks Brothers. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2 C. Asking $55.

    

5) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $29.

     

6) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $30.

   

7) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $35.

     

8) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $17

     

9) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $13

   

10) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $23.

  

11) Casual suede shoes. Waterproof! Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $18

   

12) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $18

    

13) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $30


----------



## Duvel

*

SOLD! (to one of us, not a 'bayer)

*This very nice J. Press 3/2 sack grey herringbone jacket needs a home. I've got it on the 'bay currenlty but I'm willing to let it go to a member of the tribe for $50 shipped CONUS. Just PM me. (Alternately, I'd consider a trade for anything great around 42/44R!)

The sad story is that this is a recent purchase of my own from the 'bay that turns out to be just a little too short for me. For reference, a 42R and sometimes a 44R fit me very well. This fits very much like a 42 on me but the "skirt" of the jacket comes up a bit too far on my hand, i.e., it doesn't pass the thumb knuckle test. My wife tells me the back side climbs up a bit too far, as well. So there you have it--just too darned short for me.

It's a very nice, soft wool, and the pattern is an interesting alternation of a heringbone pattern and a woven pattern. There's a red stripe that runs through it, too. Great jacket. The guy who fits into this one will be envied by me!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Any chance those sleeves have about 2 inches to let down???



Duvel said:


> This very nice J. Press 3/2 sack grey herringbone jacket needs a home. I've got it on the 'bay currenlty but I'm willing to let it go to a member of the tribe for $50 shipped CONUS. Just PM me. (Alternately, I'd consider a trade for anything great around 42/44R!)
> 
> The sad story is that this is a recent purchase of my own from the 'bay that turns out to be just a little too short for me. For reference, a 42R and sometimes a 44R fit me very well. This fits very much like a 42 on me but the "skirt" of the jacket comes up a bit too far on my hand, i.e., it doesn't pass the thumb knuckle test. My wife tells me the back side climbs up a bit too far, as well. So there you have it--just too darned short for me.
> 
> It's a very nice, soft wool, and the pattern is an interesting alternation of a heringbone pattern and a woven pattern. There's a red stripe that runs through it, too. Great jacket. The guy who fits into this one will be envied by me!


----------



## Duvel

Actually, about 1.5 inches, I would guess. I can feel about 2 inches up the sleeve, which, again I'm guessing, would give you an inch to 1.5 inches to let out.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Any chance those sleeves have about 2 inches to let down???


----------



## Woofa

I have got to agree. They look beautiful. Do you have these listed anywhere other than AAAC? Someone, somewhere is looking for those shoes. I would at least think you would have gotten some offers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

In case anyone missed this: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...AXED-WEEKENDER-COAT-BROWN-EXCELLENT-CONDITION

If it would fit me, it would be gone.


----------



## manute

Just received BB topcoat from 32rollandrock. Awesome coat, fast shipping. Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

manute said:


> Just received BB topcoat from 32rollandrock. Awesome coat, fast shipping. Thanks!


Thanks for the kind words, and for my next trick, one of the most gorgeous tweed jackets I have ever handled. Made from Harris Tweed by Alexandre (of Savile Row) for the English Sports Shop Bermuda, this jacket features the best of American and British styling. It's a 3/2 roll sack, but wait--it also has dual vents and single button cuffs. You don't see that very often. It's in superb condition. The only flaw I could find is a bit of stitching (less than an inch) that has come loose from the lining at one cuff, so minor as to not be worth photographing. If you feel the need to fix it at all, your tailor will do it for free (mine, at least, would). Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 23 inches; shoulder width, 19.5 inches; length from bottom of collar, 29 inches; sleeve length, 21 inches with at least another 1.25 inches possible, likely more. I'll check with my tailor tomorrow for a precise measurement on sleeve extension. $80 CONUS.


----------



## Duvel

Received my green flannel blazer from CMDC, and I think it is the cat's meow. Thanks, CM.


----------



## Dmontez

Duvel said:


> Received my green flannel blazer from CMDC, and I think it is the cat's meow. Thanks, CM.


Was that the Chipp one? If so I have the exact same one, only larger and I love it as well!


----------



## Duvel

Huntington.



Dmontez said:


> Was that the Chipp one? If so I have the exact same one, only larger and I love it as well!


----------



## tennesseean_87

*$50 for Zegna Jacket*

I've also got this 38-40S Zegna jacket on eBay. I'd be willing to offer a generous discount if I sold it here and could skip the eBay fees and know a fellow forum member has it. I'm asking $79 on eBay, but would let it go for $50 on here. PM me if you're interested!

View attachment 13905


----------



## ATL

NWT BB Madison fit linen madras pants, made in Thailand. 42 W 32 L. $128 retail, yours for $60 shipped. 









And if anyone's hankering for these Ben Silver blazer buttons (3 big, 6 small), let me know:


----------



## Duvel

*Sold! *Lands' End shirts, recent vintage, non-iron button-collar, long-sleeved, mediums, great condition. Light blue Supima non-iron oxford, and a blue gingham non-iron gingham. From my own closet, but I've hardly worn them as I bought the wrong size. Laundered with great care. $9 each shipped CONUS, or $12 for both shipped CONUS. Or make a reasonable offer!


----------



## Duvel

*Sold! *Lands End non-ron Suprima cotton blue university stripe, medium, excellent condition, barely worn, $9 shipped CONUS, or $6 if purchased with the other two above.


----------



## TweedyDon

*JACKETS MEGAPOST!*

*I have over 30 WONDERFUL Trad/Ivy jackets to pass on today, from J. Press, Corneliani, O'Connell's, Hong Kong bespoke, and more, in pure cashmere, Donegal and Harris tweeds, twills, and wonderful vintage plaids!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN EVERYTHING IN THE USA, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offer*s!

*1) BEAUTIFUL J. Press "Presstige" 3/2 sack in Donegal Tweed*

Claimed!

*2) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*3) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*4) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*5) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*6) VINTAGE Classic Autumnal Plaid 3/2 jacket*

This is wonderful! A true vintage 3/2 jacket that dates from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this was made by Palm Beach, back when they made good stuff, for Strawbridge & Clothiers, of Philadelphia--the Strawbridge Building is now occupied by a mall brand, having folded in the 1990s, but during its existence it was a bastion of tradliness for the Philadelphia Main Line country club set.

This jacket is lovely! Its tweed has a classic 1950s/1960s patterning and colourway, a subdued plaid in muted forest greens and dark chestnuts, with a lighter green--almost grassgreen--overcheck. Although it has a 3/2 lapel, it features subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined. It as, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have two minor issues: One of the cuff buttons is missing, which I would simply fix by converting it to a one-button cuff on both sides. And the lining has some fading to its colour at the edges owing to its age. Given these minor issues this is overlal in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*7) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$35, or offer

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*8) STUNNING orange plaid sack jacket!*

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*9) Basketweave Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer *

This is a lovely jacket! A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked--as they should be with Harris Tweed!--and they have just the right amount of patina. The tweed is wonderful; at first sight, it presents as a standard grey/black.cream basketweave, but closer inspection reveals that it is flecked throughout with chestnut brown, sky blue, corn yellow, and forest green--a lovely subtle Harris! It has lovely natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*10) STUNNING VINTAGE Glen Plaid 3/2 sack Tweed from Princeton University Store--with amusing interior label, and BASTED POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the colourway--this is a striking and beautiful Glen Plaid in grey and black, with a lovely bold dark cranberry overcheck. The tweed is thick, and yet still soft, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it has a single centre vent, and is half lined and fuly canvassed. It dates from around the early 1960s, although since the Union lapel is partially sewn in it's hard to pinpoint this with more accuracy. It was sold by the Princeton University Store, establishing its Ivy credentials, and carries the wonderful interior label "PhD--Philosophy of Dress"! Unusually for a jacket that's clearly been worn, the two front pockets are basted shut--so you could be the first owner to open them up in almost 50 years!

Despite its age, this jacket has worn exceedingly well. There is some minor wear to the edging of the interior pockets, as shown, and there are some pen marks in the lining above one pocket. It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but this should be conservatively ranked as being in Very Good condition.

It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $36, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4



      

*11) THIS IS SPECIAL! Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Although the classic Ivy jacket is clearly the 3/2 sack, and the classic Ivy jacket material is Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed are surprisingly rare, so if you find one in your size, grab it! That goes triple for this jacket, as the tweed is wonderful--a classic slate-blue herringbone, shot through the the classic vertical Harris striping, in this case a lovely tearose pink and light rose yellow.. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked, and the jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a lovely lapel roll, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and was sold at a Marblehead, Mass. clothier that was founded in 1925. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45 for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





   

*12) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*13) GORGEOUS PURE CASHMERE JACKET by Hickey Freeman.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from pure cashmere, this gorgeous jacket is exceptionally luxurious. It is fully lined and appears to be fully canvassed. It is the Hickey Freeman Regent model, which is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. This is is absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $46, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4



     

*14) STUNNING Plaid 3/2 sack with BAKELITE HUNTING DOG BUTTONS!*

This is GORGEOUS! I'm loathe to part with this, but I have to admit that it just doesn't fit me properly--if it did, of it it could be tailored to fit, there's no way that it would be here.

The patterning and colouring are terrific--I'll let the pictures here speak for themselves! WHat yoiu can't tell from the pictures is that the cloth is wonderful--wool, but with a gorgeously soft hand and texture, that's almost flannel-like. This is a very luxurious jacket indeed! This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. The shoulders are wonderfuly natural. And the buttons are FANTASTIC--my pictures don't do them justice at all. Creamy and smooth, they appear to be horn, but are actually more likely to be very fine Bakelite--and they feature a bas-relief of a standing hunting dog!

This really is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry to let it go....
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







   

*15) SMALL CLASSIC Grey Herringbone and Barleycorn Harris Tweed for Barney's of New York!*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a beautiful Harris tweed cloth that at first sight appears to be grey herringbone, closer inspection shows that the cloth is actually alternating vertical bands of barleycorn and herringbone, all in classic grey. This jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed, and features the classic metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporay two button model, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, except for a small fault in the weave on the top right back; this was likely there from new. Given this, this is in Very Good condition, and hence

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



   

*16) Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from handwoven Donegal tweed, this was made in Ireland by Ardara of Co. Donegal. It is a classic three-button Irish walking jacket, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It features leather-covered football buttons, and has three button cuffs. The cloth is classic Donegal; tan,m cream, and black in a pepper-and-salt pattern. It is half-canvased and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 46R; this measure*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4





  

*17) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*19) VINTAGE 3/2 sack! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*20) O'Connell's 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

You know the quality of O'Connell's wares, so I need not say much about this beauty! I should note that it is a 3/2 sack in a lovelky and complexly colourful glan plaid--please see my close-up of the tweed. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, of course! It has lovely natural shoulders. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Hence, asking

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*21) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*22) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*23) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*24) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*25) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*26) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*27) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*28) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*29) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*30) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*31) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*32) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*33) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROPS* *ON REMAINING ITEMS*

*Vintage red label Jos. A. Bank broken bone Harris Tweed*

This midweight tweed, with cloth woven in the Scottish Hebrides, dates from the period when JAB offered quality menswear (before the perpetual "buy one get six free _and _a franchise" sales).

The cloth features an attractive broken bone pattern in black and tan. Two-button front, three-button cuffs, single vent, fully lined. Made in the USA. Absolutely no holes, stains, tears, odors or other apparent flaws.

*Actual measurements*
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeve: 23" (+2)
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*Asking $35>>$30 CONUS*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Small Trad Alert! Cashmere v-neck sweater vest*

The tag is gone from this vest, but it has the wonderful soft hand of cashmere. Ribbed with a subtle strip of gray at the hem. No holes (even with the missing tag), stains, odors or other apparent flaws.

Measures like a small
Chest: 18"
Length from top of collar: 24.75"

*Asking $20>>$15 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------
*
Lands' End v-neck sweater vest -- made in Scotland
*
Lovely red color, 100% lambswool, works really well with holiday-wear. No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

*Actual measurements*
Chest: 22"
Length from top of collar: 27.5"

*Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Vintage Viyella flannel shirt*

Woven in Scotland with the 55% wool/45% cotton blend that is no longer offered. Wonderful colors (see close up images for best color representation). No flaws.

Tagged size L, fits more like a M.

*Actual measurements*
Chest 23"
Sleeve: 34"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*
​


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sadly I've decided to depart with this beautiful tweed. It's just a little too big for me at this point and I haven't worn it all season, so it's time to go.

*42L Brooks Brothers Brookstweed 3/2 sack
*Charcoal herringbone tweed, fully lined. In fantastic condition.
Shoulders 18.25"
Pit to Pit 22.25"
Waist 21"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

Asking $65* > 50* shipped or offer.


Vintage LLB Norwegian Birdseye Sweater - navy/white, size medium. In good condition. 
22" pit to pit
25" shoulder to bottom hem
34.5" sleeves

Asking $50 > *40*


----------



## Duvel

Wow, those are good deals, both of those items, ArtV. I'm surprised nobody's picked 'em up yet. I'd grab that jacket but I'm already over my allowance this month!


----------



## 32rollandrock

A cashmere 3/2 sack sport coat. Absolutely stunning, with zero flaws. No size tag. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21.25 inches; shoulder width 18.5 inches; sleeve, 24.25 inches with another two inches possible, length from bottom of collar to hem, 29.5 inches. $30 CONUS


----------



## Monocle

A couple of things this week. And I am always open to offers for unclaimed items.

*CLAIMED!* AE Orlean tan Bucks. Really nice and clean for having been worn just a few times. Just very minor mark or two. Excellent Vibram Gumlites. (AE 1 Last) Size 13B. 


Some nice silk.

1. Huntington Glen 3 5/8" x 59" in multi-shades of red. very cool. All silk made in USA. *$15.00*
2. Grahm & Lockwood all silk printed patchwork paisley in muted tones and grays. Made in USA also. Interesting tie. 3 3/4" x 58" *$15.00
*3. Navy & Navy for John Farley of Newburyport italian Silk. Quality weighted textured silk, light cream yellow with blue and white stripe 3 3/4" x 58" *$15.00*
4. Echo silk and linen textured stripe. Medium gray with green, white and burnt orange stripe. Interesting scheme. 3 3/4" x 58" *$15.00*










:cofee:


----------



## Reptilicus

Moving sale continues...O'Connell's Polo Coat Size 40R 100% Camel Hair, Union Made in Canada. Bought in 2013. 1 or 2 wearings. Flawless condition.

P2p 24.25
Sleeve 36.25
Length 45"

Reasonable offers.



More pictures: https://s930.photobucket.com/user/reptilicus_photos/library/Polo Coat


----------



## TexJake

Found these two Harris Tweeds while browsing around today, thought maybe someone here may be interested. Shipping adds quite a bit to the cost, but maybe someone in the WA area can pick up locally?

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Brown-Harris-Tweed-Wool-Blazer-Jacket-19850149.html

My apologies if linking to outside sources is frowned upon in this thread... Just trying to pass along. :chinese:


----------



## MythReindeer

There is an eBay thread, if that is a better fit: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Trad-Spoilers-Clothes-Shoes-amp-Accoutrements



TexJake said:


> Found these two Harris Tweeds while browsing around today, thought maybe someone here may be interested. Shipping adds quite a bit to the cost, but maybe someone in the WA area can pick up locally?
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Brown-Harris-Tweed-Wool-Blazer-Jacket-19850149.html
> 
> My apologies if linking to outside sources is frowned upon in this thread... Just trying to pass along. :chinese:


----------



## 123abc

Just received a J Press tweed SC from Duvel here in AAAC exchange. It's in GREAT shape, exactly as described. Not too heavy not too light. Thanks you sir! It's my first true tweed as I am not a trad dresser typically, more a "standard" business look for work. Now I have to figure out what to wear it with .....

This may have inspired me to buy some nice stuff I find thrifting even if not my size. Not often - I don't want a hobby selling clothes - but I do appreciate the effort of others and wouldn't mind helping out another here with a nice item for a great price.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A beautiful piece. Please get rid of some shoes, also.



Reptilicus said:


> Moving sale continues...O'Connell's Polo Coat Size 40R 100% Camel Hair, Union Made in Canada. Bought in 2013. 1 or 2 wearings. Flawless condition.
> 
> P2p 24.25
> Sleeve 36.25
> Length 45"
> 
> Reasonable offers.
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures: https://s930.photobucket.com/user/reptilicus_photos/library/Polo Coat


----------



## Steve Smith

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Madison Fit Peak Lapel Black Tuxedo.[/B] $425

Price includes US shipping. All have paper Brooks Brothers size labels, some $1600 price tabs are torn off while some remain. Full Canvas Construction. All pants are pleated, all are unhemmed and plenty long enough (example: the pants for the 42R are inseam 37 inches). First quality, no flaws.

All are hand tailored in USA by Martin Greenfield for Brooks Brothers. These have retail tags of $1600 so they are from a previous season. Current retail is $2100. If you want to buy the last tuxedo you will ever need, here is your chance. Current BB listing of these: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Madiso...os=5&cgid=0235

Notch lapel tuxedos listed below photos of Peak Lapels.

Sizes / Measurements:

Size, P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve (basted unfinished), Length (BOC), Pants Waist

*40S* 21.5, 18.75, 23 1/8, 29 1/8, 34
*44S* 23.5, 19.75, 24, 30, 39
*44R* 23 3/8, 20, 25, 31.25, 39
*45R* 23.5, 20 1/8, 24 1/8, 31, 40
*46L* 24.5, 20 5/8, 25.75, 33.75, 41
*48R* 25.25, 20 7/8, 25, 31 1/8, 43 
*48L* 25.25, 20.5, 26.25,33.5, 43
*50L* 26.25, 21 1/8, 26, 33 3/8, 45



Golden Fleece Notch Lapel One Button Tuxedos $425
All have unhemmed pants
*38S* 20.75, 18 5/8, 23, 29, W32
*40R* 21.75, 18.5, 24.25, 30.5 W34 (Madison Saxxon made by Southwick, Tiny cut on lower front (last photo)$360
*45R * 23.5, 20, 24.75, 31 W40
*46R* 24, 20 1/8, 25, 31.25 W41

Golden Fleece Notch Lapel Three Button Tuxedos $425
All have unhemmed pants
*42R * 22.5, 19, 24 5/8, 30.75 W tagged 35 measures 33
*45R* 24, 19.75, 24 3/8, 31 W40 This is a GF Madison Saxxon manufactured by Southwick. Saxxon is an upgraded wool.

1818 Fitzgerald made in USA Notch Lapel One Button, Flat Front Pants unhemmed, Single vent. $350
*36R * 19, 16 3/8, 23.75, 28.25, W30
*38S* 20, 16.75, 23.75, 28.5, W32
*42S * 21.75, 17.75, 24, 29 1/8 W36.


----------



## Duvel

Glad you like it, 123--wear it in good health! As I mentioned in my note, it is a sack cut, so don't get too eager to tailor the waist.



123abc said:


> Just received a J Press tweed SC from Duvel here in AAAC exchange. It's in GREAT shape, exactly as described. Not too heavy not too light. Thanks you sir! It's my first true tweed as I am not a trad dresser typically, more a "standard" business look for work. Now I have to figure out what to wear it with .....
> 
> This may have inspired me to buy some nice stuff I find thrifting even if not my size. Not often - I don't want a hobby selling clothes - but I do appreciate the effort of others and wouldn't mind helping out another here with a nice item for a great price.


----------



## Oldsport

What size is the JAB tweed supposed to be? On the road and can't get my jacket measurements. Thanks


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> What size is the JAB tweed supposed to be? On the road and can't get my jacket measurements. Thanks


It sounds like you're asking about the JAB Harris Tweed I'm offering. With a 42" chest and 30" length, I'd estimate the jacket to be a 40R.


----------



## CMDC

Am seeking a pair of khaki or similar light brown flannel trousers. Flat front; cuff ideal but not required. 34 waist; 32 inseam.


----------



## Oldsport

@Gamma68 - hmmmm, I really should take a gamble on that one. Normally 39R but sometimes a 40 isn't too big in shoulders


----------



## MythReindeer

You're a popular man, TweedyDon. Line's busy.


----------



## RPV

Brooks Brothers 3/2 42R Solid Navy Suit

See link below for more details.


----------



## RPV

J. Press 3/2 43R Flannel Navy Blazer

See link below for further information.


----------



## Duvel

Many thanks to TweedyDon for the neat-o PRL teddy bear necktie! I love it and so do the missus!


----------



## Duvel

RPV, I'm not sure you're supposed to do that. I think there's a distinct ebay thread for that kind of thing, but this is supposed to be an exchange thread in its own right, not a referral to your ebay sales.


----------



## TweedyDon

Duvel said:


> Many thanks to TweedyDon for the neat-o PRL teddy bear necktie! I love it and so do the missus!


Wonderful--I'm delighted that it found such a good home! 

And thanks for the heads-up, MythReindeer--Inbox cleared!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on suits!*

*I have several beautiful suits to pass on today, including two gorgeous custom-made flannel suits, a wonderful and utterly British vintage suit from DAKS of Jermyn Street, H. Freeman, Southwick, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*1) Current Burberry suit in charcoal with pinstriping.*

A lovely everyday suit, this is a contemporary two button model cut from charcoal cloth with both solid and broken pinstriping. It is darted, half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 5/8

Waist: 17 1/5
Inseam: 31 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff.



    

*2) Custom Made Flannel suit in dark navy.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops.

This is in absolutely excellent condition except for two small flaws: There is a single thread pull on the lapel, and there is a tiny mark on the front near the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning (although it likely will.) Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$50--a steal for a suit of this quality!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Left sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 13/16
Length: 33

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 30 1/4 (1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



      

*3) Custom Made Flannel suit in charcoal*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Left sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Right sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33

Waist: 20 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 7/8 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*4) H. Freeman Nailhead suit.*

A wonderful suit in a lovely and increasingly rare nailhead pattern, this is a contemporary two button suit with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was, of course, Made in the USA. The trousers are pleated and have cuffs; they also have interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt looks. This is in excellent condition except for a very small brown dot on one cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Hand tagged 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 3/4

Waist: 20 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*5) Southwick 3/2 sack suit in charcoal with striping*

This is an absolutely classic suit! Cut as a 3/2 sack in charcoal wool cloth with subtle pinstriping in red and blue, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It has two minor issues; a very small snag hole on one sleeve near the cuff, and a single thread pull on the lapel, by the button--both shown. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 27 7/8 (+ 1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*7) STUNNING Suit by DAKS of Jermyn Street. Made in Great Britain!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from utterly sturdy and heavyweight British cloth, this is a beautiful example of British tailoring aimed at the upper-middle class of civil servants and distinguished barristers. A classic navy with bold pinstriping, this has the traditional British three button front, military silhouette, and twin vent., It was made by DAKS when they were located on Jermyn Street, and is fully canvassed and fully lined in DAKS signature lining. The trousers are pleated, and cuffed, and have belt loops.

This is a truly wonderful suit! It has one small flaw--a very small snag hole by the underside of one of the cuffs--but otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition. This is some serious tailoring!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 1/8 (+0)
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.





     

*8) MADE IN THE USA Contemporary Three Piece Tweed Suit*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA, this is a lighter-weight tweeds, and so is more suited to today's office environment. Cut from a lovely autumnal cloth, the jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. This appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has four button cuffs.

The vest/waistcoat has a functional adjuster at the back, and lapels. It features four fully functional pockets. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length:30 1/2

Waist: 16 15/16
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/4" cuff.

Vest length: 26 1/2
Vest width: 20 1/2



         

*9) THE CLASSIC IVY SUMMER SUIT! 3/2 sack in lightweight wool.*

This is THE classic Ivy Summer suit--a 3/2 sack in light olive! Union Made in the USA by Jos. A. Banks back when it was good, and rivaled Brooks (this is, after all, a "Red Label" Banks, NOT a "Black Label" Banks!), this is the classic summer suit in a desirable size. A classic 3/2 sack in the classic colour of light olive, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a lovely lapel roll, and the classic two-button cuffs. Although there is no fabric content listed, I believe that this is cut from lightweight tropical wool. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This is in excellent condition, except for two minor flaws: The interior locker loop is missing on the jacket, and the trousers have a VERY tiny snaghole... somewhere. I noted that it was there when photographing, but now can't I find it--which shows how small it is!

*Asking just $30 for this Ivy classic!

Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+2) with 1 3/4 cuff.



       

*10) CLASSIC Ivy 3/2 sack by OLD SCHOOL JAB*

This is lovely, and NOT to be confused with the quality of JAB's current offerings! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack in a classic dark navy pinstripe, this lovely suit is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, a lovely lapel roll, and two button cuffs. The quality of the tailoring easily rivals that of Brooks' old-style "346" line; this is by no means a recent JAB offering! The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. It was Union Made in the USA. This beautiful suit is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it might even be unworn.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)



      

*11) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3.4


----------



## conductor

44R Brooks Brothers Vest

I bought this on the exchange a month or so ago. I really really like it. I wanted it to fit sooooo bad. So I sprang for the 44R when I KNOW I need a 44L.

CLAIMED CLAIMED It had tags on when I got it, I have worn it three times. Conus shipping included.





Since I can never figure out how to measure vests:


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Two great tweed sacks for the 38/39/40S...
> 
> JPress grey with windowpane 3/2 tweed sack. This is in like new condition--perhaps unworn.
> Tagged 40S
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 19
> Length BoC: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23 +2
> 
> $68 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is an amazing vintage Cricketeer 3/2 tweed sack. This has minimal wear, especially for a vintage piece. No real signs of much usage.
> Hook vent
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29.5
> Sleeve: 23.5 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 conus for both.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> This week's offerings...
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren black leather jacket. Excellent condition--no scuffing to the leather. Soft, supple leather.
> Size S (may work for a smaller M so check measurements)
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Length: 26.5
> Sleeve: 33
> 
> $68 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers multi-blue mini-houndstooth sportcoat
> Silk/Linen/Wool blend
> 2 button, darted
> Made in Italy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 20
> Length BoC: 32.5
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn chocolate brown corduroy trousers
> These are more of a "dress corduroy." They are cut more like a traditional dress trouser and have more softness than casual cords that are more stiff.
> Pleated and cuffed
> 
> 38 waist; 32.5 inseam
> 
> $34 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean dark green lambswool sweater vest
> Made in Scotland
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 26
> 
> $27 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blauer khaki jacket. This is essentially the same as a "drizzler" jacket--lightweight cotton/poly blend; no lining
> Unworn condition
> Made in USA
> Tagged 44R
> 
> Pit to Pit: 24.5
> Length: 25.5
> Sleeve: 36
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Irish Linen button down, long sleeve sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis long sleeve button down sport shirt--like new condition
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt
> Made in USA
> 16 x 34
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Spade spread collar dress shirt
> 16 x 36
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> Zegna spread collar dress shirt
> 18 x 32.5
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 grey gingham button down sport shirt
> Size M Slim Fit
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant long sleeve button down madras sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant blue gingham long sleeve button down sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant long sleeve button down tartan sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Talbott 3.75" width navy/gold repp $12 conus
> Brooks Brothers 3.5" width navy/burgundy repp $12 conus
> Holland and Sherry 3.75" width $15 conus


----------



## Steve Smith

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Authentic Formal Full Dress Formal Shirt---Retail $225*

Price includes US shipping in a Priority Mail box. The boxes these shirts come in are extra long and will not be included in the sale.

*White Egyptian Cotton
Detachable Wing Collar
Studs to attach collar
Pique Bib Front and Cuffs
Correct Single Cuffs
Retail $225*

From the box: _*Taken from Brooks Brothers' archives, this full dress shirt is appropriate for black or white tie occasions. We have chosen to use a detachable collar for this full dress shirt in order to maintain its formal character. To ensure an elegant and crisp facade, it features a highly starched placket with a side chest vent. The facade is further enhanced by a button tab at the bottom of the shirt, which allows the shirt to be secured to the trousers.*_

*BB Golden Fleece Authentic Full Dress Shirt $75.*

I have Brooks Brothers Makers Cummerbunds in another thread priced at $28. If you want a cummerbund to go with your Dress Shirt then you can buy the combination together for *$100*

Choose from the following sizes:
14.5-32SOLD
14.5-33
15.5-35 SOLD
16-35SOLD
16.5-33
16.5-34SOLD
17-34 SOLD
17.5-34SOLD
17.5-35
18-34SOLD
18-35
18-36
18-37

I have a few of these shirts without the detachable collar and collar studs. Those items can be bought separately. $46
16-34
16-36
16.5-34
17.5-33
17.5-37
18-35


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jackets and coats!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) CLASSIC LEATHER BIKER JACKET! Made in the USA; c. 36. *

This is simply AWESOME--a classic leather biker jacket that's Made in the USA! There's little more to say about this jacket, except that it's in great condition with just the right amount of patina. All the zippers move beautifully fluidly, the quilted lining is completely intact, and there are no tears or repairs to the leather, or to the lining of any of the pockets. The epaulettes are fully functional, as are the collar snaps. The belt is intact, and the buckle is nice and hefty. As with all real biker jackets this has an action back for ease of movement while riding. The interior label is missing, but it is still tagged as being Made in the USA. There's some wear to the cuffs and to the edges of the leading seams, as shown--but you wouldn't want a band-box shiny biker jacket, would you?  There are also two VERY small white marks near the backstrip on the back, one small scuff in the middle of the shoulders at the back, and a pinprick in one epaulette, no doubt from its conversion to a One Star jacket at some point!  Overall, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with Priority shipping at cost.*

This is a smaller jacket, but recall that these are meant to be worn VERY tight! *Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: c. 32 1/2 when measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 21 1/2 (remembr, this is a biker jacket, designed to be worn just ABOVE the belt!)



              

*2) Ralph Lauren Polo Field Jacket in Forest Green. XL. *

This is lovely! Cut from a dark forest green cloth, this features a checked quilted lining for warmth. It has two deep bellows pockets at the front, which also feature side-entry handwarmer pockets. These are lined with the same checking as the main coat, and feature a double-flap system for security, similar to Barbour International Jackets. It has two side slash handwarmer pockets, also lined in the same check as the coat, and a fully functional throat latch. The cuffs are protected with leatherette trim; the collar is lined in the same material, as is the throat latch. This has two interior pockets. It has a zippered front closure, and also features a snap-front closure. The sleeves have functional adjusters that are secured by snaps.

The sole flaw is that the zipper pull is missing--it's currently replaced by a safety pin, but fixing this would be easy and cheap. Because of this, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged XL, this measures:
*
Chest: 26
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (35 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



           

*3) BEAUTIFUL Tweed Overcoat in autumnal Glen Plaid! *

This is absolutely beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely double-breasted overcoat is cut from a wonderful Glken Plaid tweed that's a medly of autumnal brackens, chestnuts, and barks, with a lovely overcheck in Royal Blue. This coat has two deep slash pockets at the sides, turned-back sleeve cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and has raglan sleeves. It is in excellent condition--except for some minor lining issues, namely some fraying in the back by the right-hand shoulder, and two small rips by the hem on the left. All of these can be easily repaired, of course, by any dry-cleaner. However, given these this lovely coat is just

*$40, boxed and shipped in the USA, or offer!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: c.34 (measured like a shirt owing to raglan sleeves)
Shoulder: NA. (Raglan sleeves!)
Length: 37 1/2.





        ​


----------



## Woofa

Okay, so this is my first posting. I am working with a reseller for most of my stuff but I have some items I want to post directly. Please understand that I have never done this before so I apologize if I don't get it perfect.

This post is for three damaged ties. I thrifted them early before I knew better and am looking to give them away for the price of shipping and the cost of one of the small padded envelopes.
I am hoping to get these to a good home as they were great ties at one time and maybe can still be used.

*THE TWO HERMES ARE SOLD - OR MAYBE I SHOULD SAY GIVEN AWAY - RT IS STILL AVAILABLE*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
The first is an older Robert Talbott Best of Class with damaged bottom as seen here:








[/URL][/IMG]

The next two are Hermes with wear and some stains:








[/URL][/IMG]
And







[/URL][/IMG]
Please PM me with questions.


----------



## vpkozel

A couple of very nice trad items for your review today. I am also open to trade on any items that I ever list here.

Please PM with offers or questions.

*Corbin 3/2 Sack*

*Asking $60 or offer*

Corbin 3/2 Sack gray glen plaid suit with burgundy windowpane - made in USA with the awesome Corbin soft shoulders

Really nice suit from the Campus Corner in Amherst (I have to assume MA). The material is medium/heavy weight flannel and absolutely awesome. I would describe this as a suit you wear 2 1/2 or 3 season suit, depending on where you live.

The only reason that I am not making this part of my rotation is that the pants are flat front.

Measurements:

Pants - Flat Front and Cuffed
Waist - 33 with 2 1/2 to let
Inseam - 30
Outseam - 40

Jacket
S2S - 18 3/4
P2P - 21 1/2
BOC - 30 1/2
SLV - 24 1/2









*Patch Pocket Harris Tweed from Middishade*

*Asking $25 or offer*

I have never heard of this maker - perhaps someone else has, but this is a nice, heavy grey herringbone Harris. Patch pockets too! Really nice SC, but it is just too long for me.

Measurements:
S2S - 18 3/4
P2P - 22
BOC - 31
SLV - 26









*Plaid SC from LaMar Clothes*

*Asking $20 or offer*

I have not heard of this maker either, but the pattern and colors on this jacket are very pleasing to the eye. Would be a nice addition to any winter wardrobe. No fabric tags, but almost certainly wool.

Measurements:
S2S - 18
P2P - 21
BOC - 28 1/2
SLV - 23 1/4


----------



## Duvel

vpk, is the Middishade tweed a 3/2 or 2-button? Thanks.


----------



## vpkozel

Duvel said:


> vpk, is the Middishade tweed a 3/2 or 2-button? Thanks.


It is a 2 button.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. It looks great.



vpkozel said:


> It is a 2 button.


----------



## CMDC

I was at the Lands End Outlet when visiting my parents last weekend and this gem turned up. No idea how long this was bouncing around the Lands End warehouse network, given it has been ages since their Shetlands were made in Scotland. I don't really need it so I thought I'd offer it up. The only issue is that the size label is cut.

New with tags blue Lands End Shetland sweater
V-Neck
Made in Scotland

Size M
Pit to Pit: 22
Length: 28.5
Sleeve: 36

$46 conus


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


> I was at the Lands End Outlet when visiting my parents last weekend...


Back in my neighborhood, huh 

Brian


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay said:


> Sadly I've decided to depart with this beautiful tweed. It's just a little too big for me at this point and I haven't worn it all season, so it's time to go.
> 
> *42L Brooks Brothers Brookstweed 3/2 sack
> *Charcoal herringbone tweed, fully lined. In fantastic condition.
> Shoulders 18.25"
> Pit to Pit 22.25"
> Waist 21"
> Sleeves 25.5"
> Length BOC 32"
> 
> Asking $65* > 45*
> 
> 
> Vintage LLB Norwegian Birdseye Sweater - navy/white, size medium. In good condition.
> 22" pit to pit
> 25" shoulder to bottom hem
> 34.5" sleeves
> 
> Asking $50 > *36*


----------



## tennesseean_87

BUMPs and some Drops. Make offers on anything!

Eddie Bauer M Donegal Sweater: *$12 *(color is a nice maroon with a brick/burnt orange tint) Measures: Shoulders: 18" L: 26" PTP: 21.5" Sleeve: 25.75" (on top of sleeve)Not a slim fit, but not too loose. Light-medium weight could be layered under sport coat or worn on top in warmer weather.





Nice Edward Bryan L Made in England fair isle sweater (100% wool) *$17* Measures: Shoulders: 24.5" L: 29" PTP: 23.5" SLeeve: 22" (note the wide shoulders that make up for the sleeve length. It is cut much differently than the sweater above) Color best seen in thumbnail. Generous cut, medium-heavy weight, probably would work best as outer layer.





*Shoes:* Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$15*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$54*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$100*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.

38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$28* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$8*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $sold*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*
More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $7 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $old

More Ties:





Bert Pulitzer for Lord and Taylor: $7

Gordon and Davis Madder: $12

Pendleton Wool: $12

Flying Scotsman silk: $8

Bert Pulitzer Indian cotton Madras: $8


----------



## Monocle

I'd be interested to know who the Yarmouth Rifles are/were. If one collects such things, here is a nice mystery to figure out. And I assume this is Yarmouth Mass. Maybe someone knows? Beautiful tie by Reis anyway. Navy, red, khaki and white. 58" x 2-7/8" *CLAIMED

*UPDATE: Thanks to more astute researching methods than I seem to posses, my fellow member provides that this indeed was a Yarmouth "Maine" outfit of the 19th century. Worthy of a little bit more study. Thank you!*
*
:icon_study:


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN EVERYTHING IN THE USA, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!


Please PM with interest and offers!

*2) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*3) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*4) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*5) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*6) VINTAGE Classic Autumnal Plaid 3/2 jacket*

This is wonderful! A true vintage 3/2 jacket that dates from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this was made by Palm Beach, back when they made good stuff, for Strawbridge & Clothiers, of Philadelphia--the Strawbridge Building is now occupied by a mall brand, having folded in the 1990s, but during its existence it was a bastion of tradliness for the Philadelphia Main Line country club set.

This jacket is lovely! Its tweed has a classic 1950s/1960s patterning and colourway, a subdued plaid in muted forest greens and dark chestnuts, with a lighter green--almost grassgreen--overcheck. Although it has a 3/2 lapel, it features subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined. It as, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have two minor issues: One of the cuff buttons is missing, which I would simply fix by converting it to a one-button cuff on both sides. And the lining has some fading to its colour at the edges owing to its age. Given these minor issues this is overlal in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*7) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*8) STUNNING orange plaid sack jacket!*

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*9) Basketweave Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer *

This is a lovely jacket! A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked--as they should be with Harris Tweed!--and they have just the right amount of patina. The tweed is wonderful; at first sight, it presents as a standard grey/black.cream basketweave, but closer inspection reveals that it is flecked throughout with chestnut brown, sky blue, corn yellow, and forest green--a lovely subtle Harris! It has lovely natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*10) STUNNING VINTAGE Glen Plaid 3/2 sack Tweed from Princeton University Store--with amusing interior label, and BASTED POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the colourway--this is a striking and beautiful Glen Plaid in grey and black, with a lovely bold dark cranberry overcheck. The tweed is thick, and yet still soft, with a lovely hand and drape. The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it has a single centre vent, and is half lined and fuly canvassed. It dates from around the early 1960s, although since the Union lapel is partially sewn in it's hard to pinpoint this with more accuracy. It was sold by the Princeton University Store, establishing its Ivy credentials, and carries the wonderful interior label "PhD--Philosophy of Dress"! Unusually for a jacket that's clearly been worn, the two front pockets are basted shut--so you could be the first owner to open them up in almost 50 years!

Despite its age, this jacket has worn exceedingly well. There is some minor wear to the edging of the interior pockets, as shown, and there are some pen marks in the lining above one pocket. It could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but this should be conservatively ranked as being in Very Good condition.

It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4



      

*11) THIS IS SPECIAL! Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Although the classic Ivy jacket is clearly the 3/2 sack, and the classic Ivy jacket material is Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed are surprisingly rare, so if you find one in your size, grab it! That goes triple for this jacket, as the tweed is wonderful--a classic slate-blue herringbone, shot through the the classic vertical Harris striping, in this case a lovely tearose pink and light rose yellow.. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked, and the jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a lovely lapel roll, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and was sold at a Marblehead, Mass. clothier that was founded in 1925. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50 for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





   

*12) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*13) GORGEOUS PURE CASHMERE JACKET by Hickey Freeman.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from pure cashmere, this gorgeous jacket is exceptionally luxurious. It is fully lined and appears to be fully canvassed. It is the Hickey Freeman Regent model, which is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. This is is absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4



     

*14) STUNNING Plaid 3/2 sack with BAKELITE HUNTING DOG BUTTONS!*

This is GORGEOUS! I'm loathe to part with this, but I have to admit that it just doesn't fit me properly--if it did, of it it could be tailored to fit, there's no way that it would be here.

The patterning and colouring are terrific--I'll let the pictures here speak for themselves! WHat yoiu can't tell from the pictures is that the cloth is wonderful--wool, but with a gorgeously soft hand and texture, that's almost flannel-like. This is a very luxurious jacket indeed! This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. The shoulders are wonderfuly natural. And the buttons are FANTASTIC--my pictures don't do them justice at all. Creamy and smooth, they appear to be horn, but are actually more likely to be very fine Bakelite--and they feature a bas-relief of a standing hunting dog!

This really is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry to let it go....
*
Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







   

*16) Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from handwoven Donegal tweed, this was made in Ireland by Ardara of Co. Donegal. It is a classic three-button Irish walking jacket, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It features leather-covered football buttons, and has three button cuffs. The cloth is classic Donegal; tan,m cream, and black in a pepper-and-salt pattern. It is half-canvased and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 46R; this measure*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4





  

*17) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*19) VINTAGE 3/2 sack! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*20) O'Connell's 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

You know the quality of O'Connell's wares, so I need not say much about this beauty! I should note that it is a 3/2 sack in a lovelky and complexly colourful glan plaid--please see my close-up of the tweed. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, of course! It has lovely natural shoulders. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Hence, asking

*just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*21) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*22) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*23) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*24) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*25) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*26) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*27) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*28) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*29) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*30) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*31) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*32) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*33) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## ATL

SHIRTS!

BB 14.5-32 Slim Fit OCBD. $35 CONUS.

Vintage Filson heavy cotton work shirt, tagged 48. $50 CONUS.

I've searched through Filson's current offerings, and they seemingly don't make shirts with this level of detail (and epaulets) any more.

Single back pleat

p2p: 26.5
Sleeves (measured like a sportcoat): 25
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31/4

Last stop before ebay for this one:

VINTAGE Brooks trench, made in Denmark, 40 41 S/R.

$75 SHIPPED.

Likely late 50s, early 60s, this trench is in excellent condition for its age, and the only real trouble spots (that could easily be fixed at home) are on the inside of the jacket.

Hidden placket
Five-button front (the fifth is under the collar; it goes with the buttonhole on the lapel), with a spare attached inside the jacket

I don't know what else to say -- this piece is pretty stellar.










p2p: 22 1/4
Sleeves (raglan), so measurement is from underarm: 16 1/4
Length: 39 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ralph Lauren Polo Field Jacket in Forest Green. XL.*

This is lovely! Cut from a dark forest green cloth, this features a checked quilted lining for warmth. It has two deep bellows pockets at the front, which also feature side-entry handwarmer pockets. These are lined with the same checking as the main coat, and feature a double-flap system for security, similar to Barbour International Jackets. It has two side slash handwarmer pockets, also lined in the same check as the coat, and a fully functional throat latch. The cuffs are protected with leatherette trim; the collar is lined in the same material, as is the throat latch. This has two interior pockets. It has a zippered front closure, and also features a snap-front closure. The sleeves have functional adjusters that are secured by snaps.

The sole flaw is that the zipper pull is missing--it's currently replaced by a safety pin, but fixing this would be easy and cheap--it'll cost about $4 and take about 30 seconds, with a product like this:

https://www.joann.com/zipper-mend-k...=[ProductId]&gclid=CK7lrZmp5cMCFTQV7AodA3wAjg

Because of this, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer, shipped in the USA!

Tagged XL, this measures:
*
Chest: 26
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (35 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



           ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining sweaters!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers*!

*MEASUREMENTS:*

Chest: Armpit to armpit, laid flat.
Length: Bottom of collar to hem.
Sleeve: Measured like a shirt; if the cuffs are designed to be turned back, the measurement is given with the cuffs turned back!

1) Brooks Brothers cableknit in pima cotton. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve 34 1/2; length 27. Excellent condition! Asking just $18

  

2) Oliver Perry cashmere sweater. Size XL. Chest, 24 1/4; sleeve 36; length 26 1/2. This is a beautiful dark plum colour--my pictures really don't do it justice! Excellent condition! Asking just $20

   

3) Wallin & Bros. cashmere and cotton sweater. Excellent condition, in a lovely forest green! XL; Chest: 22; sleeve 35 1/4; length 26 1/2. Asking just $16

  

4) Westaway & Westaway pure cashmere sweater. Made in Scotland. Slightly dusty from storage, and with some minor surface schmaltz on the right shoulder, which will come out with a dry clean; hence just Very Good condition. Chest: 21; length: 24 1/2; sleeve: 33. Asking just $16

  

5) Brooks Brothers "346" cashmere. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 24 1/2, length: 25 3/4; sleeve: 35. Asking just $18

  

6) Patagonia wool sweater. This has two weaknesses in the weave; one on the front, as shown, and one on the sleeve. It also has some pilling throughout, and so is in Good condition only. Chest: 17 1/2; length: 24; sleeve: 31 1/2. Asking just $9

    

8) Dean's of Scotland Shetland Wool "Fun" sweater. This is lovely--the sweater equivalent of BB's Fun Shirts! This is in excellent condition except for a small snag on the back of one sleeve, as shown, and an even smaller one on the back of the collar.; hence this is just $10 Tagged 40. Chest; 19 3/4; Length: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/4.



   

9) AWESOME REVERSIBLE SWEATER! This is a great sweater--on one side very utilitarian navy with elbow patches and epaulettes, on the other, a reflective sweater. This is terrific. Issued to Princeton University's Public Safety people, this has a PUPS patch on one sleeve. No fabric content but the sweater is almost certainly wool. Excellent condition. Asking just $22. Chest: 21 1/2; Length: 27 1/2; Sleeve: c. 36 1/2.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Vintage USN '50s peacoat*

*PHOTOS*: https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#AEJtdOXmg0sfx

This is an awesome coat. 100% melton wool with warm corduroy-lined pockets. Very heavy; very warm. It's in good shape but does have some wear. There is a moth hole that I had my seamstress repair on the arm. Also, the sleeves were lengthened, so there is a little wear around where the sleeve used to end. Both these issues are shown in the photos.

I love this coat, but its just too short in the body for me. My loss is your gain.

*Measurements
*
Shoulders: 18.5" 
Sleeve length: 26.75"
Chest: 21"
Total length: 31"

*Asking $65 shipped.*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Lands End Bedford Rib Crewneck Sweatshirt, M*

PHOTO: https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#AE5oqs3qGv9Ess

Your basic sweatshirt. Grey. Little stitched triangle at the collar. The fabric is very soft.

*Measurements

*Chest: 23"
Length: 26.5"
Sleeve: 24"

*Asking $15 shipped*


----------



## Monocle

Everything Shipped CONUS in USA. International may add postage.

LL Bean canvas with cotton lining (Canada): Size L REG W24 L33 SL36 *CLAIMED*

LL Bean Chamois Cloth Large USA W25 L31 SL35 * - *Nap appears unworn. *CLAIMED*

Pendleton Argyle Shetland (USA/Imported Yarn) W22 L26 SL32 (rolled) *$24.00*


Vtg LL Bean British Wool V-neck M (UK) W21 L25 SL32 (rolled) *$20.00 *A couple of small snags. Rugged sweater.*
*

Paul Stuart Henley soft Wool - made in Italy Size EU52 (US42) W24 L27 SL34 *$24.00


*Vtg A&F rustic big yarn argyle vest. W20 L23* $15.00


*Austrian Loden Frey Toggle Coat. Unsized. W24 L37 SL32* $60.00 *No major issues or damage to nap. Uber warm.*


*Ben Silver - your choice *$15.00 *ea. 57" x 3 1/4"*


:beers:*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS! Mercer & Sons, RARE Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" Collection, Turnbull & Asser, Harvie & Hudson, and more!*

*A SLEW OF GORGEOUS SHIRTS!*


*I have some stunning shirts to pass on today, from Mercer & Sons, LL Bean Chamois cloth, Turnbull & Asser, Brooks Brothers' "Makers" and "Limited Edition", Dolce & Gabbana, and more! *



*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL SHIRTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially for two or more shirts!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*Please note that these are NOT organized by size! *

*GROUP A*

1) Brooks Brothers "Makers" shirt. Clearly custom made, this is for the larger trad! Chest: 20 1/4; sleeve" 36 1/2; length: 33. Asking just $16.

 

2) Pendleton wool shirt. A beautiful winter classic! This has some schmaltz on the sleeve near the cuff which will come out with the first dry clean. Otherwise, excellent condition. Made in the USA. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: 34 1/2; length: 32 1/4. Asking just $16.

    

3) LL Bean script label shirt. Chest pocket. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 35; length: 29 3/4. Asking just $15.

  

4) Brooks Brothers "Limited Edition" pink shirt. Absolutely gorgeous! Note the unusual placket. This is is excellent condition. SIze L. Chest: 24; sleeve: 34 1/2; length: 32 1/2. Asking just $20.

    

5) Mercer & Sons. Trad GRAIL shirt! 17.5-35. Very Good condition. Asking just $24.

  

6) Mercer & Sons. Another Trad GRAIL shirt! 16.5-34. Excellent condition! Asking just $27.

  

*GROUP B*

7) MADE IN USA Land's End rugby. A lovely, classic shirt. This has some minor pilling throughout, hence is in Very Good condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 25 1/2; length: 29 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

8) Brooks Brothers tartan. 16.5-R. Made in the USA. Asking just $18.

  

9) Bentini. Laundry mark on label, as shown. French cuffs. Chest: 21, sleeve: 32.5. Just $15.

  

10) Ciro Citterio. 16. Sleeve c. 34. French cuffs. Asking just $16.

  

11) Dolce & Gabbana. 17.5. Made in Italy. Asking just $22.

   

12) Another Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" OCBD. 17-34. A wonderful, heavy Oxford! Beautiful and rare. CLAIMED

13) J. Press. 17-33. Excellent! Asking just $22.

 

14) ON HOLD Brooks Brothers. 16.5-35. Made in the USA. French cuffs. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $20.

 

15) ON HOLD Turnbull & Asser. 16.5. GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Asking just $23

  

*GROUP C*

16) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $10.

    

17) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $12

  

18) Harvie & Hudson. Excellent condition. Pink and white stripe with contrast collar and French cuffs. Made in the UK. Chest: 23, sleeve c. 36, neck (measured at longest part of collar 17 1/4. CLAIMED SOME TIME AGO, it seems!

19) Gitman; French cuffs. White; 18.5 - 35 Tall. Slightly rumpled! Asking $12.

  

20) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

21) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

*GROUP D*

22) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

23) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

24) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

25) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

26) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

27) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

28) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

   

29) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

30) BOYS SIZE (thanks to Steve Smith for noting this!) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

31) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

*GROUP D:*

32) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

33) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

34) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

35) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $15

  

36) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

37) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

38) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

39) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

40) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

41) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

42) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $10.

  

43) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

44) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $15.

  

45) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in yellow. Size M. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2. Made in the USA, this fastens by LL bean's small snaps, making it perfect for cold days and numb fingers! This does have a smudge on the front by the left pocket, a single thread pull under the collar on the left, and a tiny mark on the right shoulder area, hence this is just in Good condition, and so is just $12 shipped!

      

46) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in scarlet. Size S. Chest: 19 3/4; sleeve: 31 1/2. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition, except for some slight rubbing on the right cuff, as shown. Just $20, or offer.

     

47) LL Bean chamois cloth shirt in forest green. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Just $20, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL SHOES, in sizes 9 and 9 1/2!*

*I have three beautiful pairs of boots and shoes to pass on today! All of them are in absolutely excellent condition.

As always I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) GORGEOUS Alden Shell Cordovan shoes. Black. Size 9 B/D, these are in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $125, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



    

2) BEAUTIFUL LL Bean "Bean Boots" moccasins. Size 9M. These are in absolutely beautiful, possibly unworn, condition; they still have the original bloom from the factory wax! Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



      

3) LOVELY Made in Italy J. Crew chukkas. Size 9 1/2. Another beautiful pair of shoes in absolutely excellent condition! Made in Italy. Asking just $45, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*HATS!*

*I have three lovely Caledonian hats to pass on today--two Donegal tweed walking hats and a Scottish tweed cap!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) CLASSIC Grey Broad Herringbone Donegal Tweed Irish Walking Hat. This is terrific, and in absolutely excellent condition! Classic broad grey and cream herringbone, flecked with green, yellow, and red. Made in Ireland. No size listed, but it's too large for me at 7 1/8", and measures 22 1/2" in the interior circumference. Asking just $22, or offer.



  

2) BEAUTIFUL Irish Tweed Walking hat. Made in Ireland. This is absolutely lovely, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice. It's a beautiful medly of navy blue, heather purple, and hunter green. Excellent condition! Size S; measures c. 21 3/4" inner circumference. Asking just $18
​

   

3) Classic Scottish Tweed Cap. Made in Scotland. This is lovely, and I'd keep it if it fit me! It does have some discoloration to the lining as a result of age, and so is in Good/very Good condition. Size 7. Asking just $10


----------



## 32rollandrock

If those Aden shell shoes aren't gone within five minutes of posting, I am going to throw up.


----------



## CMDC

JAB Red Label 3/2 wide wale corduroy sack. This is in like new condition. Back when JAB made high quality items.
Made in USA
2 patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

*SOLD*



















Joseph and Lyman black cable knit cashmere sweater
Size L

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 27.5
Sleeve: 33.5

$35 conus



















Joseph and Lyman cashmere sweater--Fair Isle like pattern
Size XL

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 28
Sleeve: 35.5

$35 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren blue cable knit Alpaca sweater
Size XL

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 26
Sleeve: 33.5

$34 conus


----------



## CMDC

A truly beautiful suit of impeccable quality and in outstanding condition.

Brooks Brothers Madison suit, Saxxon wool.
Hand tailored in USA

My knowledge of Brooks Brothers manufacturers' labels is minimal so maybe someone can help out but this may be a Martin Greenfield model.
Navy blue with dark and light blue striping
2 button, darted. Trousers are pleated and cuffed

Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 18.75
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24.5
Trouser Waist: 36
Trouser Inseam: 29

$100 conus


----------



## CMDC

This sportcoat is a bit of a mystery. I posted a question about it in the Thrift brags/blues thread yesterday. I've never seen the maker before. That said, it is a beautiful coat in like new condition. It does have more European stylings--2 patch pockets--unflapped, dual vents in the back. It is not overly padded in the shoulders, though. 2 button, darted.

Made in Italy.

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25 +2

$50 conus


----------



## CMDC

JPress blue pinpoint ocbd
Made in USA

14.5 x 32

$23 conus



















Bills Khakis long sleeve button down sport shirt--light blue gingham
Made in USA
Size M

$22 conus



















Peter Millar button down long sleeve sport shirt
Size XL

$22 conus



















Gitman Brothers blue and white button down dress shirt
Made in USA
17.5 x 35

$23 conus



















English Country Classics ecru spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuffs
Made in England

16.5 x 35

$24 conus



















Burberrys yellow spread collar dress shirt
Made in USA

17 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

A vintage LL Bean Baxter State Parka. Men's small and made in USA. It exhibits little wear and no rips, tears, abrasions or other structural issues, but there are cosmetic issues, fully pictured. Someone must have mucked this up early in its life, then put it away. If you don't mind a few spots that appear to be ink and one paint spot, this is the one for you. $25 CONUS


----------



## style417

Big thanks to TweedyDon for another wonderful suit; I bought the DAKS suit from him and it fits perfectly, I am in shock I don't have to have anything tailored. Thank you also for the _lagnappe _that came with the suit! I had wanted another City suit for a while and this fits the bill perfectly. He's an asset to this group for sure.


----------



## Monocle

Navy peacoat (USA) 1980's Size 40S W21 L33 Sh20 SL25 *$50.00 or offer.*


Woolrich Nylon Parka w22 l33 Sh18.5 SL25 *$20.00 or offer.


*Vintage HSM checked 3 Button sack. Lightweight wool. Full canvas. 2 button cuffs. Un-darted. Small amount of padding in shoulder. Unsized. Likely 40L W22 L33 Sh18.5 SL25 Autumnal Olive, green and auburn check. *$45.00 or offer
*

Vintage Mavest wool rolled 3 button sack. Very nicely textured medium weight wool with patina on the buttons. Full canvas. Small lapped seams. Un-darted. Very small amount of padding in shoulder. 2 button cuffs. The green is a bit more dusty than these pics relate. It is not quite so green in indoor lighting. W21 L31 Sh18.5 SL25 *$35.00 or offer*

:cofee:


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. All have paper Brooks Brothers size labels, some $1600 price tabs are torn off while some remain. Full Canvas Construction. All pants are pleated, all are unhemmed and plenty long enough (example: the pants for the 42R are inseam 37 inches). First quality, no flaws.

All are hand tailored in USA by Martin Greenfield for Brooks Brothers. These have retail tags of $1600 so they are from a previous season. Current retail is $2100. If you want to buy the last tuxedo you will ever need, here is your chance. Current BB listing of these: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Madiso...os=5&cgid=0235

*Golden Fleece Notch Lapel One Button Tuxedos $410*
All have unhemmed pants which are at least 36 inches inseam. All sleeves are baste stitched and have plenty of material of lengthening.
*SIZE*, p2p, sh, sl, L Pants waist
*38S* 20.75, 18 5/8, 23, 29, W32
*40S* 21.5, 18 7/8, 23 5/8, 28.5 W33
*40R* 21.75, 18.5, 24.25, 30.5 W34 (Madison Saxxon made by Southwick, Tiny cut on lower front (last photo)$360
*41S* 22, 19, 23.5, 29.25 W35
*43S* 23, 19.25, 23.75, 29 5/8 W38
*43L* 23, 19.25, 25, 32.5 W37
*45R * 23.5, 20, 24.75, 31 W40
*46R* 24, 20 1/8, 25, 31.25 W41

*Golden Fleece Notch Lapel Three Button Tuxedos $410*
All have unhemmed pants
*42R * 22.5, 19, 24 5/8, 30.75 W tagged 35 measures 33
*45R* 24, 19.75, 24 3/8, 31 W40 This is a GF Madison Saxxon manufactured by Southwick. Saxxon is an upgraded wool.

*1818 Fitzgerald made in USA Notch Lapel One Button,* Flat Front Pants unhemmed, Single vent. $350
*36R * 19, 16 3/8, 23.75, 28.25, W30
*38S* 20, 16.75, 23.75, 28.5, W32
*42S * 21.75, 17.75, 24, 29 1/8 W36.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Authentic Formal Full Dress Formal Shirt---Retail $225*

Price includes US shipping in a Priority Mail box. The boxes these shirts come in are extra long and will not be included in the sale.

*White Egyptian Cotton
Detachable Wing Collar
Studs to attach collar
Pique Bib Front and Cuffs
Correct Single Cuffs
Retail $225*

From the box: _*Taken from Brooks Brothers' archives, this full dress shirt is appropriate for black or white tie occasions. We have chosen to use a detachable collar for this full dress shirt in order to maintain its formal character. To ensure an elegant and crisp facade, it features a highly starched placket with a side chest vent. The facade is further enhanced by a button tab at the bottom of the shirt, which allows the shirt to be secured to the trousers.*_

*BB Golden Fleece Authentic Full Dress Shirt $75.*

I have Brooks Brothers Makers Cummerbunds in another thread priced at $28. If you want a cummerbund to go with your Dress Shirt then you can buy the combination together for *$95*

Choose from the following sizes:
14.5-32SOLD
14.5-33
15.5-35 SOLD
16-35SOLD
16.5-33
16.5-34SOLD
17-34 SOLD
17.5-33
17.5-34
17.5-35
17.5-37
18-34SOLD
18-35
18-36
18-37

I have a few of these shirts without the detachable collar and collar studs. Those items can be bought separately. $46
16-34
16-36
16.5-34SOLD
17.5-33
17.5-37
18-35


----------



## CMDC

All of these shirts come from my closet--time for a much needed purge of things that don't get enough wear. There are no problems with any of these. I'm more than happy to make reductions for multiple purchases so make offers and take these off my hands...

Hilditch and Key French blue spread collar, barrel cuff
16 x 34

$15 conus



















New and Lingwood, spread collar, French cuff
16 x 33

$15 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren tab collar, barrel cuff
Tagged M and measures 16 x 34

$15 conus



















Brooks Brothers spread collar, barrel cuff
16.5 x 33

$14 conus



















Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff
16 x 34

$12 conus



















Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff, slim fit
16 x 34

$12 conus



















Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff
16 x 34

$12 conus



















Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff
16 x 33

$12 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes--including Alden shell!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

1) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $30

     

2) Alden of New England shell cordovan tassel loafers. Very Good condition; some minor whitening at the edges, as shown, which will likely vanish with their first polish. Size 9 A.C Just $65

         

3) Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers brogued loafers. Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking just $45

       

4) Peal & Co. captoes for Brooks Brothers. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2 C. Asking $50

    

5) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $25

     

6) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $29

   

7) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $35

     

8) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18

     

9) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $15

   

10) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

  

11) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $20

   

12) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20

    

13) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

*NWT Brooks Brothers Tan Cashmere Premium Hand Tailored Sport Coat.* Two Button, Single Vent, Spectacular Burgundy BB#1 Bemberg Lining. *Retail is $3440* on this cashmere jacket. See the photo of the build sheet which documents this. How about 8.6% of retail? *$295*

Size 44S Measures P2P 23.5, Sh 20 1/8, Sl unfinished 24.5, L 29.5. Use measurements to predict fit. If you don't understand measurements then google these terms: "How to measure a jacket Andy"

Golden Fleece is Brooks Brothers luxury sub brand. It only uses the finest of materials and workmanship. Close examination reveals that a great deal of hand work was done on this jacket.

Buttons are included but not attached. This is a custom tailored jacket which was supposed to be a 44R but was constructed as a 44S by mistake. When the error was realized, the jacket was sent to the BB outlet system. Small light colored spot on lining (pictured).


----------



## jogowill

Any interest in these Peal & Co. loafers? I'm having trouble making out a size from the markings inside. It _kind of _looks like it says 8.5 B, but I can't quite tell. If anyone's interested, I'll post a picture of the markings and will do my best with measurements.


----------



## Steve Smith

^^ Take those shoes outside into direct sunlight. Turn them so the sun is shining at a shallow angle to the printed surface. You will probably be able to read the size.


----------



## MythReindeer

I mean, if you're just _giving_ them away, I am an 8.5 B.



jogowill said:


> Any interest in these Peal & Co. loafers? I'm having trouble making out a size from the markings inside. It _kind of _looks like it says 8.5 B, but I can't quite tell. If anyone's interested, I'll post a picture of the markings and will do my best with measurements.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Steve Smith said:


> ^^ Take those shoes outside into direct sunlight. Turn them so the sun is shining at a shallow angle to the printed surface. You will probably be able to read the size.


Good answer. And if it turns out that they are 8.5 D and you are giving them away, please let me know.


----------



## Steve Smith

*New Club Monaco OCBD's---Made in USA by Brooks Brothers*

Price includes US shipping.

Giveaway price for high quality US made Oxford Cloth Button Down Shirts. Fabric appears to be identical to the Brooks Brothers Supima US OCBD. These are in the Extra Slim range in my opinion. Understand measurements.

*$26 each.*

Approximate measurements (neck-sleeve P2P):
XS 14.4-31 18.25
S 15-32 19.25
M 15.75-33 20
L 16.25-34 21

Availability:
XS Pink, White
S PinkSOLD, Blue University Stripe
M WhiteSOLD, Blue University StripeSOLD
L Blue University StripeSOLD


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Open to offers.



gamma68 said:


> *Vintage red label Jos. A. Bank broken bone Harris Tweed*
> 
> This midweight tweed, with cloth woven in the Scottish Hebrides, dates from the period when JAB offered quality menswear (before the perpetual "buy one get six free _and _a franchise" sales).
> 
> The cloth features an attractive broken bone pattern in black and tan. Two-button front, three-button cuffs, single vent, fully lined. Made in the USA. Absolutely no holes, stains, tears, odors or other apparent flaws.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 42"
> Sleeve: 23" (+2)
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Small Trad Alert! Cashmere v-neck sweater vest*
> 
> The tag is gone from this vest, but it has the wonderful soft hand of cashmere. Ribbed with a subtle strip of gray at the hem. No holes (even with the missing tag), stains, odors or other apparent flaws.
> 
> Measures like a small
> Chest: 18"
> Length from top of collar: 24.75"
> 
> *Asking $20>>$15 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Lands' End v-neck sweater vest -- made in Scotland
> *
> Lovely red color, 100% lambswool. No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> Chest: 22"
> Length from top of collar: 27.5"
> 
> *Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Vintage Viyella flannel shirt*
> 
> Woven in Scotland with the 55% wool/45% cotton blend that is no longer offered. Wonderful colors (see close up images for best color representation). No flaws.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> Chest 23"
> Sleeve: 34"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> *Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*
> ​


----------



## Steve Smith

32rollandrock said:


> Good answer.


----------



## Oldsport

Gamma, what is the waist measurement of the Tweed jacket at the top button?


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> Gamma, what is the waist measurement of the Tweed jacket at the top button?


39" waist measurement. I gotta believe it could be let out, if needed.


----------



## Oldsport

No need. I actually, after further investigation, think it will be good. May have to go in some 

Private message on its way....


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Barbour Border, 38*

I'm gauging interest in a seemingly unworn vintage Barbour Border in excellent condition. Green. Wax is good. Asking $155


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bump with price reduction. Someone buy this. It's really cool.



32rollandrock said:


> A cashmere 3/2 sack sport coat. Absolutely stunning, with zero flaws. No size tag. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 21.25 inches; shoulder width 18.5 inches; sleeve, 24.25 inches with another two inches possible, length from bottom of collar to hem, 29.5 inches. $25 CONUS


----------



## Monocle

Bumbpps

Pendleton Argyle Shetland (USA/Imported Yarn) W22 L26 SL32 (rolled) *$24.00 > $16.00*


Vtg LL Bean British Wool V-neck M (UK) W21 L25 SL32 (rolled) *$20.00 > $9.89 (Cost of Shipping.) *A couple of small snags. Rugged sweater.*
*

Paul Stuart Henley soft Wool - made in Italy Size EU52 (US42) W24 L27 SL34 *CLAIMED

*


----------



## jfkemd

*Church's Tassel Loafers.*
Very good condition.
Some scuff marks noticed on very close inspection, but not noticeable.
Size is 9.5 C, but would work for someone who wears a 9.5 D as well.
The heels and soles are in very good condition. No thinning and still has lots of wear left in them.
$60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## catside

Can't wear tassels (heresy, i know!) but these are very nice.


----------



## Duvel

Those are nice! And I don't get how not wearing tassles is heresy, though. They're less "trad" in my view than non-tassles.


----------



## Monocle

Happy Sunday all.
I am seeking a taker for this nice custom Norfolkian by Neiman's. It has a "made" date of 1970. The lapels are not too terribly wide at 3 1/8". The drop to the top button is 18 1/2". It is darted. It has some padding. 100% wool in a chestnut and blue pane. Would be on eBay, but for one small snag on the sleeve. There is no missing material. It simply needs to be stitched back in place. Unsized. See measurements.* W22 L31 Sh18.5 SL25 CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN EVERYTHING IN THE USA, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*3) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*4) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*5) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*6) VINTAGE Classic Autumnal Plaid 3/2 jacket*

This is wonderful! A true vintage 3/2 jacket that dates from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this was made by Palm Beach, back when they made good stuff, for Strawbridge & Clothiers, of Philadelphia--the Strawbridge Building is now occupied by a mall brand, having folded in the 1990s, but during its existence it was a bastion of tradliness for the Philadelphia Main Line country club set.

This jacket is lovely! Its tweed has a classic 1950s/1960s patterning and colourway, a subdued plaid in muted forest greens and dark chestnuts, with a lighter green--almost grassgreen--overcheck. Although it has a 3/2 lapel, it features subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined. It as, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have two minor issues: One of the cuff buttons is missing, which I would simply fix by converting it to a one-button cuff on both sides. And the lining has some fading to its colour at the edges owing to its age. Given these minor issues this is overlal in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*7) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*8) STUNNING orange plaid sack jacket!*

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*9) Basketweave Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer *

This is a lovely jacket! A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked--as they should be with Harris Tweed!--and they have just the right amount of patina. The tweed is wonderful; at first sight, it presents as a standard grey/black.cream basketweave, but closer inspection reveals that it is flecked throughout with chestnut brown, sky blue, corn yellow, and forest green--a lovely subtle Harris! It has lovely natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*11) THIS IS SPECIAL! Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Although the classic Ivy jacket is clearly the 3/2 sack, and the classic Ivy jacket material is Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed are surprisingly rare, so if you find one in your size, grab it! That goes triple for this jacket, as the tweed is wonderful--a classic slate-blue herringbone, shot through the the classic vertical Harris striping, in this case a lovely tearose pink and light rose yellow.. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked, and the jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed. It has a lovely lapel roll, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and was sold at a Marblehead, Mass. clothier that was founded in 1925. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45 for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





   

*12) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*13) GORGEOUS PURE CASHMERE JACKET by Hickey Freeman.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from pure cashmere, this gorgeous jacket is exceptionally luxurious. It is fully lined and appears to be fully canvassed. It is the Hickey Freeman Regent model, which is a contemporary two button model with four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was Made in the USA. This is is absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4



     

*14) STUNNING Plaid 3/2 sack with BAKELITE HUNTING DOG BUTTONS!*

This is GORGEOUS! I'm loathe to part with this, but I have to admit that it just doesn't fit me properly--if it did, of it it could be tailored to fit, there's no way that it would be here.

The patterning and colouring are terrific--I'll let the pictures here speak for themselves! WHat yoiu can't tell from the pictures is that the cloth is wonderful--wool, but with a gorgeously soft hand and texture, that's almost flannel-like. This is a very luxurious jacket indeed! This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. The shoulders are wonderfuly natural. And the buttons are FANTASTIC--my pictures don't do them justice at all. Creamy and smooth, they appear to be horn, but are actually more likely to be very fine Bakelite--and they feature a bas-relief of a standing hunting dog!

This really is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry to let it go....
*
Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







  

*
16) Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from handwoven Donegal tweed, this was made in Ireland by Ardara of Co. Donegal. It is a classic three-button Irish walking jacket, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It features leather-covered football buttons, and has three button cuffs. The cloth is classic Donegal; tan,m cream, and black in a pepper-and-salt pattern. It is half-canvased and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 46R; this measure*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4





  

*17) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*19) VINTAGE 3/2 sack! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*20) O'Connell's 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

You know the quality of O'Connell's wares, so I need not say much about this beauty! I should note that it is a 3/2 sack in a lovelky and complexly colourful glan plaid--please see my close-up of the tweed. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, of course! It has lovely natural shoulders. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Hence, asking

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*21) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*22) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*23) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard blazer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*24) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*25) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*26) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*27) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*28) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*29) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*30) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*31) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*32) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*33) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Tweed Overcoat in autumnal Glen Plaid!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Half-canvassed and fully lined, this lovely double-breasted overcoat is cut from a wonderful Glen Plaid tweed that's a medly of autumnal brackens, chestnuts, and barks, with a lovely overcheck in Royal Blue. This coat has two deep slash pockets at the sides, turned-back sleeve cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and has raglan sleeves. It is in excellent condition--except for some minor lining issues, namely some fraying in the back by the right-hand shoulder, and two small rips by the hem on the left. All of these can be easily repaired, of course, by any dry-cleaner. However, given these this lovely coat is just

*$45, boxed and shipped in the USA, or offer!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: c.34 (measured like a shirt owing to raglan sleeves)
Shoulder: NA. (Raglan sleeves!)
Length: 37 1/2.


----------



## gamma68

*SWEATERS*

*Brooks Brothers Alpaca wool sweater*
This sweater has a _super soft_ hand and is very warm and comfortable
Made in Peru
No flaws
Tagged size L, please see measurements

Pit-to-pit: 23.75"
Sleeve: 34.5" (with cuff unrolled)
Length from bottom of collar: 26"

*Asking $30 CONUS *

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vintage Gokey Shetland wool sweater*
Made in British Colony of Hong Kong
Thick wool with lovely fair isle-style colors 
No flaws
Tagged size L, please see measurements

Pit-to-pit: 22"
Sleeve: 33" (with cuff unrolled)
Length from bottom of collar: 26"

*Asking $30 CONUS

*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Irelandseye flecked lambswool sweater*
Made in Ireland 
Moss green with honey, cranberry, navy and light gray flecks
No flaws
Tagged size M, please see measurements

Pit-to-pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 31.5'
Length from bottom of collar: 23"

*Asking $20 CONUS *


----------



## Ekphrastic

Hey, I need a blazer. Really. I've got one, and it's been to three tailors, and no one can get the dang thing to fit right. (I think it's the shoulders--HSM was really padding shoulders when it was made.) Does anyone have a blazer with these (approximate) measurements? Thanks very, very much; I'm going nuts.

Shoulder: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 26"
BOC: 31.5"

Again, thanks.


----------



## jogowill

jogowill said:


> Any interest in these Peal & Co. loafers? I'm having trouble making out a size from the markings inside. It _kind of _looks like it says 8.5 B, but I can't quite tell. If anyone's interested, I'll post a picture of the markings and will do my best with measurements.




Are we looking at an 8.5 B?

Didn't mean to mislead before; not a giveaway, but I'm quite flexible on the price. Heels are worn and there is some minor clouding (see full photo album by clicking on either photo above), but overall looking good.

*Asking $65 CONUS but I'm very open to offers.

*


----------



## Pentheos

*Barbour Shirts*

Were tagged (now removed) XXL, fit like an American XL. Please see actual sizes (identical for both shirts). Excellent condition. Must-iron. I am only selling because I am 6'4", and the body of the shirt is a bit short for me in the front (note: I had an extra button added to the front at the bottom).

Asking $29.00 CONUS for both.

Neck: 19"
Shoulders: 22"
Pit to pit: 26.5" (same measurement at waist---i.e., they do not flare out)
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (from shoulder seam; so approximately a 36" sleeve length)


----------



## 32rollandrock

jogowill said:


> Are we looking at an 8.5 B?
> 
> Didn't mean to mislead before; not a giveaway, but I'm quite flexible on the price. Heels are worn and there is some minor clouding (best word I can think of--see pictures), but overall looking good.
> 
> Click on either of the pictures above to see all the rest.
> 
> *Asking $65 CONUS but I'm very open to offers.*


Looks like 8.5 B to me, especially if they were made for BB (I recall that might be the case). Might want to add photos of soles and heels--that's what is often important to potential buyers.

Wish there was a way to set up a Cinderella Club so we could figure out what size mystery shoes actually were...

And before anyone suggests it, sorry, but sole measurements are no real help, although I have flipped a fair amount of unmarked footwear on eBay with sole measurements only. If the brand/quality is high enough, someone will always bite.


----------



## jogowill

32rollandrock said:


> Looks like 8.5 B to me, especially if they were made for BB (I recall that might be the case). Might want to add photos of soles and heels--that's what is often important to potential buyers.
> 
> Wish there was a way to set up a Cinderella Club so we could figure out what size mystery shoes actually were...
> 
> And before anyone suggests it, sorry, but sole measurements are no real help, although I have flipped a fair amount of unmarked footwear on eBay with sole measurements only. If the brand/quality is high enough, someone will always bite.


Thanks for your help! Clicking on either of my photos links to an album with several more (including soles and heels).


----------



## JackFlash

*$30 *shipped CONUS - length: 57 5/8; width: 3

*$30 *shipped CONUS - length: 57 1/2; width: 3 2/8

*$50* both ties shipped CONUS

*Detailed photos of both ties*.


----------



## Orgetorix

Gorgeous J Press Donegal Mist tweed. Greenish with brown, rust, and lavender checks. Sack. Hook vent.

About 40-41R.

P2P: 22.25"
Shoulders: 19"
BOC: 31"
Sleeves: 24" +1"

$60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## RPV

*Brooks Brothers Solid Navy 3/2 Suit*

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 42R 3/2 Solid Navy Suit

_*$200 *_shipped. Feel free to make offers by PM. 


Very classic and timeless suit. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece is the highest tier. A standard solid navy
blue in wool. It is a dark navy, lighter than most of the pictures portray, but still a dark navy. Traditional
features: 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, sack construction, single vent, soft shoulders, flat front trousers and 
cuffs. Close to a 42R, but it's not tagged. See measurements. The lapels are even when actually worn; 
they only look slightly off in the pictures because of the way it's hung on the hanger. It will need to 
be pressed.

Sorry if the pictures are obnoxiously big. 

*Measurements:*
*
*
Shoulders: 19"


Chest: 22.5"


OAL*: 32"


Sleeves: 26" (about 2.5" left to take out)

Lapels: 3.75"

*Overall length measured from the bottom of the collar to the bottom hem on the back.

Pants' waist: 35.5" (Nothing left to take out)

Inseam: 30" (about an inch to let out, 2.5" to let out if cuffs are sacrificed)

Please contact me with any questions or concerns.
Paypal and continental US only.


----------



## brantley11

I think it is important for newer members to look at the history of this thread concerning pricing. I have seen a couple post lately that are priced higher than eBay wish pricing. Think of it this way, if you want higher prices for your items list them on eBay. If you have something that you would like to offer to the "community" list it here for a reasonable price.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Due respect, disagree. Sellers should be free to ask whatever they wish. It is a free market.

This said, more and more, I skip listing here and go directly to eBay. It is much easier to list, for one thing. Uploading photos here takes much, much longer than it does on eBay. I can typically list at least three things on eBay in the time it takes me to list one thing here, and time, as they say, is money. Once you learn the ins and outs of eBay, which takes awhile, you make significantly more money selling on eBay, even with fees factored in, than you do here. There are a lot more tire kickers here than on eBay--you end up answering a lot more questions from prospective buyers who never pull the trigger. Stuff tends to sell faster on eBay than it does here. I can't speak for other sellers, but when I list here it is because I like the clientele and I think the item in question has appeal to AAAC members.

It takes a lot of time and trouble, not to mention a few bucks, to rummage through thrift stores to find things. There is no reason, in my estimation, that sellers who go through this time and effort should give stuff away. You will always pay less here than you will on eBay, but that doesn't mean that I, or any other seller, should post, say, a mint BB OCBD for $12, leaving the seller less than $5 in "profit," when it will fetch twice that on eBay. Really, when you think about it, the prices here should be higher than on eBay. After all, most sellers start here before moving to eBay, so buyers here are getting first crack. For that, they should pay a premium. That they do not speaks volumes about the, for lack of better word, karma on this website. I say all of this as someone who isn't getting rich or anywhere close. No seller on this site is.


----------



## EngProf

Would someone please buy Tweedy's O'Connell glen plaid (#20)? I've been lusting after that thing for weeks, but I'm a 38/39 and it's just too big for me, yet every time I see it, I wonder if I could possibly stuff newspapers under a dress shirt so that I could wear it. It's too beautiful for words.


----------



## FLMike

Some folks seem to be completely missing the point of the Exchange. Happens from time to time with newbies....sad when it's longtime members.


----------



## straw sandals

Hey Engprof, that was mine - I bought it on eBay a while back. I'm a 38 and it fit me pretty well, but the sleeves and waist needed alterations and I decided to pass it on. It's a beautiful jacket, though, and I'm really surprised that it hasn't sold. Perfect for early fall...

edit: if it doesn't sell, I'm going to ask Tweedy to send it back!


----------



## jogowill

I know I'm a relative newbie, and I have no real stake in this discussion, but I'll chime in--God help me--and say that if the pricing comment was inspired by that Golden Fleece suit above, then I think that's kind of unfair. Sure, people may post high-end suits here sometimes for $50 or whatever; the fact remains that $200 for a staple $2,000+ solid navy suit is--any way you slice it, any place you post it--a pretty dang good deal, and is in keeping with the fraternal spirit of the Exchange. If I were a 42R and in the market for a suit, I would buy that thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## TweedyDon

straw sandals said:


> Hey Engprof, that was mine - I bought it on eBay a while back. I'm a 38 and it fit me pretty well, but the sleeves and waist needed alterations and I decided to pass it on. It's a beautiful jacket, though, and I'm really surprised that it hasn't sold. Perfect for early fall...
> 
> edit: if it doesn't sell, I'm going to ask Tweedy to send it back!


I'm surprised it hasn't been claimed yet--but I think it's about to be! 

And it's claimed!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Due respect, disagree. Sellers should be free to ask whatever they wish. It is a free market.
> 
> This said, more and more, I skip listing here and go directly to eBay. It is much easier to list, for one thing. Uploading photos here takes much, much longer than it does on eBay. I can typically list at least three things on eBay in the time it takes me to list one thing here, and time, as they say, is money. Once you learn the ins and outs of eBay, which takes awhile, you make significantly more money selling on eBay, even with fees factored in, than you do here. There are a lot more tire kickers here than on eBay--you end up answering a lot more questions from prospective buyers who never pull the trigger. Stuff tends to sell faster on eBay than it does here. I can't speak for other sellers, but when I list here it is because I like the clientele and I think the item in question has appeal to AAAC members.
> 
> It takes a lot of time and trouble, not to mention a few bucks, to rummage through thrift stores to find things. There is no reason, in my estimation, that sellers who go through this time and effort should give stuff away. You will always pay less here than you will on eBay, but that doesn't mean that I, or any other seller, should post, say, a mint BB OCBD for $12, leaving the seller less than $5 in "profit," when it will fetch twice that on eBay. Really, when you think about it, the prices here should be higher than on eBay. After all, most sellers start here before moving to eBay, so buyers here are getting first crack. For that, they should pay a premium. That they do not speaks volumes about the, for lack of better word, karma on this website. I say all of this as someone who isn't getting rich or anywhere close. No seller on this site is.


I agree in part and disagree in part. You are right, a seller on here or anywhere else can ask for whatever price they want. AND, if its too high the market will respond -- with silence.

I disagree that things that should be more expensive on here than on ebay. I have sold a number of things on here and I always try to sell them for LESS than I would on ebay for a few different reasons:

1. It's sort of an AAAC member discount
2. If there is something on here I want to buy, I hope it will also be priced than less than ebay
3. Practically speaking, selling on here means saving fees pay pal and ebay. AND not dealing with the hassels of ebay.

I also acknowledge that there are lot of things I want to sell on ebay in order to make the most money. Therefore, I don't list them on here.

For me, this exchange is for those select items for which there is MORE interest here than on ebay. For example, a Norman Hilton suit does not attract much attention on ebay. There are so people who would recognize the name or know it is top quality. In addition, someone buying on here has a completely different impression of something like a Norman Hilton suit.

I will tell you something I wish we were all doing more and that is trading items. I have traded with several members on here and I think everyone has been happy with the trades! I have traded for items I wanted for myself and also traded for items someone else wanted and I sold the items I got on trade.


----------



## drlivingston

$200 is not a terribly high price for a BB Golden Fleece sack suit. By the way, with a BOC of 32", it would be more of a Long than a Regular.


----------



## Dmontez

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Due respect, disagree. Sellers should be free to ask whatever they wish. It is a free market.
> 
> This said, more and more, I skip listing here and go directly to eBay. It is much easier to list, for one thing. Uploading photos here takes much, much longer than it does on eBay. I can typically list at least three things on eBay in the time it takes me to list one thing here, and time, as they say, is money. Once you learn the ins and outs of eBay, which takes awhile, you make significantly more money selling on eBay, even with fees factored in, than you do here. There are a lot more tire kickers here than on eBay--you end up answering a lot more questions from prospective buyers who never pull the trigger. Stuff tends to sell faster on eBay than it does here. I can't speak for other sellers, but when I list here it is because I like the clientele and I think the item in question has appeal to AAAC members.
> 
> It takes a lot of time and trouble, not to mention a few bucks, to rummage through thrift stores to find things. There is no reason, in my estimation, that sellers who go through this time and effort should give stuff away. You will always pay less here than you will on eBay, but that doesn't mean that I, or any other seller, should post, say, a mint BB OCBD for $12, leaving the seller less than $5 in "profit," when it will fetch twice that on eBay. Really, when you think about it, the prices here should be higher than on eBay. After all, most sellers start here before moving to eBay, so buyers here are getting first crack. For that, they should pay a premium. That they do not speaks volumes about the, for lack of better word, karma on this website. I say all of this as someone who isn't getting rich or anywhere close. No seller on this site is.


I must disagree with you in nearly everything you mentioned. I happen to loathe ebay as a seller. It may just be my dumb luck, but I have had more headaches than not with people on ebay. While selling, or trading in the exchange has always been a pleasant ordeal. I agree that people who do spend the time and money going through thrifts more than once a week should not just give things away unless that is what they want to do, but when I sell through the exchange I keep in mind the camaraderie, and the deals I have gotten through here. I am not trying to gouge my friends, just pass along things that don't quite fit me. If I get enough money out of it to get myself a 6 pack of Shiner then it was probably a great deal for both parties.

*and I am just going to leave this here...*


Joe Tradly said:


> Come one, come all Trads:
> 
> Welcome to the Unofficial Ask Andy About Trad Informal Thrift Store Exchange thread.
> 
> Here's how it works. Post a reply to this thread if you are interested in informally being a part of the exchange, that is, you occasionally stop by thrift stores, are willing to buy Trad items to exchange with Trad brethren, and you are willing to wear thrift store finds.
> 
> In your post, tell us your "measurements" and what items you might be looking for. At any time, you can edit your post to alter a size (yes, we all do gain and sometimes lose weight), or change what you're looking for. Some participants may wish to post pictures of items they've found. Please, if you do this, pull the pictures down when the deal's been made.
> 
> Deals should be made by private message only, and we will operate under the honor system. Since thrift store items tend to be cheap, you won't be out tons of cash, but it's easier if we all agree to agree up front. You set the price, but try not to gouge your fellow Trad. We can agree to do this because those of us who have been to a thrift store have all felt the abject pain of finding the perfect sack tweed in a 38L. Well, someone's bound to be a 38L around here.
> 
> Finally: I think this lives on the Trad Forum because I believe we need to limit ourselves to truly Trad items, or the profoundly exceptional non-trad items (a darted odd seersucker jacket with embroidered lobsters, for instance). Sack suits especially are so hard to come by that when we find them in vintage shops and in good condition, we need to share them with each other.
> 
> Now, I have Golden Fleece three-piece sack suit that I need to measure and take some photos of...just you wait until you see this beauty.
> 
> PM me if you think I need to edit this post in anyway.
> 
> Thanks gents,
> JB


----------



## straw sandals

I have no strong feelings about that golden fleece suit. But I will say that there are things for which I would gladly spend $200 or more, and I hope they'd show up here rather than eBay. For example: a BB #1 tweed three piece suit? A 3/2 linen sack? A Paul Stuart "bearcat" coat?

I haunt this thread, and they'd be gone in a New York minute.


----------



## Dmontez

straw sandals said:


> I have no strong feelings about that golden fleece suit. But I will say that there are things for which I would gladly spend $200 or more, and I hope they'd show up here rather than eBay. For example: a BB #1 tweed three piece suit? *A 3/2 linen sack?* A Paul Stuart "bearcat" coat?
> 
> I haunt this thread, and they'd be gone in a New York minute.


I got one from here a J. press tan linen 3/2 with suspender buttons, in a package deal this suit was the most expensive thing I got in that package I believe it cost me 40 bucks.


----------



## MythReindeer

TweedyDon said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't been claimed yet--but I think it's about to be!
> 
> And it's claimed!


I don't know what you people are talking about with this "Please buy that jacket!." My usual plan of dithering over it until someone else saves me the trouble of spending money that I really shouldn't has worked beautifully ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## 32rollandrock

FLCracka said:


> Some folks seem to be completely missing the point of the Exchange. Happens from time to time with newbies....sad when it's longtime members.


Know what? I'm thoroughly tired of your passive-aggressive BS. I've tried to address this with you via PM to no avail. Here's the deal. I might get banned for saying this, but you and certain other members here need to mind your manners. It ain't cool. At all.

If I get banned, I get banned. So be it.


----------



## Reuben

straw sandals said:


> But I will say that there are things for which I would gladly spend $200 or more, and I hope they'd show up here rather than eBay. For example: a BB #1 tweed three piece suit?


Mine just cost me a pair of shells and a black knit tie.  Thanks, ThatDudeOrion! In a similar vein, I've got a 46L slate-blue herringbone tweed 3/2 sack suit I've been meaning to get around to posting, if that sounds interesting to anyone let me know!


----------



## bigwordprof

If anyone has or sees loafers in a 12EEE or a 13DorE, please let me know. My thrifted pennies gave out and I need a new (old) pair. Tassels are fine too!


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> Mine just cost me a pair of shells and a black knit tie.  Thanks, ThatDudeOrion! In a similar vein, I've got a 46L slate-blue herringbone tweed 3/2 sack suit I've been meaning to get around to posting, if that sounds interesting to anyone let me know!


Ahem.......how "L" are we talkin here?

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## gamma68

The unfortunate thing about these thread spats is that they push back listings from members who'd like to sell or trade items to other members.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> Ahem.......how "L" are we talkin here?
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


31.375" and enough room in the inseam for you to keep a bit of a cuff . . .


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> The unfortunate thing about these thread spats is that they push back listings from members who'd like to sell or trade items to other members.


I agree. However, the history of this thread--you can look it up--is that we have always had periodic clearings of the air. This is no different. It can and should be a productive discussion. If certain members want to make it personal, well, there's not much anyone can do about that, but it does say more about the person who says certain things in certain ways than it does anyone else. And this is not directed at you, Gamma.

Dr. L. got lambasted, with an ensuing thread derail, when he first showed up. I remember it well. It was over bow ties. He offered a large lot that I bought as a whole. A member or two who made offers on individual ties--and it was only one, as I recall--before I made my offer got upset because they felt that Dr. L should have sold to them because they got in line first. That ignores the fact that they were Dr. L's ties to sell, he could do with them as he pleased, he had made no promises to anyone and no one has an inherent right to tell sellers what they should or should not do.

We're talking Dr. L. One of the best, most generous, most knowledgeable sellers on this site. If he gets his you-know-what chewed, and he has, no one is immune.

This ain't Woodstock, guys. Yeah, sellers, including myself, generally offer lower pricing than on eBay, but that's starting to change. And with good reason. Almost inevitably, prospective buyers expect you to knock a few bucks off the posting price. Then, when you request personal payment to save PP fees, they ignore it and go regular route. At the end of the day, you bust your butt finding stuff because you love it and end up not even making back gas money while some low-balling chiseling cheese ball prances around in a shirt or suit he got for a song that would have cost him a lot more anywhere else. That's why prices might seem high. It's no longer here's-something-for-a-good-price. It's taken as here's the starting point for negotiation. Kum bah-freaking-yah.

You can call it a rant, and maybe it is. It is admittedly pent up. And I'm not the only seller who feels this way. We do talk behind the scenes. A lot of really fantastic sellers have disappeared. When's the last time we saw something from Tony Lumpkin, to name just one? I can't say why he seems to have disappeared, but I can guess. I'm nowhere near Tony L. in terms of my offerings, but I'm also migrating. Joe Tradly hasn't been heard from in ages. Again, I can't say why, but at some point, you start feeling used. And it's a shame, because I've developed some very cool and treasured relationships with people I've never met in person via the exchange.

As previously mentioned, the market takes care of those who want too much. They don't last long here. But it is incredibly bad form to publicly tell or suggest to a seller--whether they're peddling clothes or motorcycle parts or Viagra--that their prices are too high. If you can't grasp that, you don't belong here.

Gotta go. I have eBay listings to administer.


----------



## Jovan

I dunno. I bought one of those excellent GF tuxedos from Steve Smith and found it to be an excellent value even though it was $425 -- more than things generally go for here. We're talking a tuxedo with full canvas construction and excellent fabric that retails for over $2000 now. He is also a good and honest seller. But more and more I find myself wanting to list on Etsy (for vintage) and eBay (for newer stuff that just didn't work out for me) rather than here. I don't know if it's the atmosphere, easier to sell, or what.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Anybody? Its in practically new condition. Looks like it was hung in someone's closet for years.



DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm gauging interest in a seemingly unworn vintage Barbour Border in excellent condition. Green. Wax is good. Asking $155


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Drop...



DoghouseReilly said:


> *PHOTOS*: https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#AEJtdOXmg0sfx
> 
> This is an awesome coat. 100% melton wool with warm corduroy-lined pockets. Very heavy; very warm. It's in good shape but does have some wear. There is a moth hole that I had my seamstress repair on the arm. Also, the sleeves were lengthened, so there is a little wear around where the sleeve used to end. Both these issues are shown in the photos.
> 
> I love this coat, but its just too short in the body for me. My loss is your gain.
> 
> *Measurements
> *
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve length: 26.75"
> Chest: 21"
> Total length: 31"
> 
> *Asking $60 shipped.*


----------



## ThePopinjay

DoghouseReilly said:


> Anybody? Its in practically new condition. Looks like it was hung in someone's closet for years.


I can't believe nobody's into this. You'd be hard pressed to find one cheaper on ebay once you account for shipping from the UK and everything. The Border is a great coat. Absolutely ideal for wearing over a sportcoat/suit. The extra length definitely makes it a better rain coat than some other models I think.


----------



## gamma68

DoghouseReilly said:


> Anybody? Its in practically new condition. Looks like it was hung in someone's closet for years.


A picture speaks 1,000 words. A size would also help.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

gamma68 said:


> A picture speaks 1,000 words. A size would also help.


Hah, both are good points. It's a 38 and I'll try to post a photo or two with measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Monocle

First. Apologies for the lousy pics. Nighttime garage vibe - and as well, the probably "too festive" red tie...

A vintage full Harris Tweed raglan topcoat made by Adolph Alla of Massachusetts. It had a couple of very small moth bites in the weave at the skirt, which I had rewoven at the tailor. After receiving it back, I find we missed one small hole at the bottom. I have added a pic demonstrating the size of the hole next to a dime. It will be a simple thing to have it woven, but if not, the hole is not even noticeable in the weave. I am just divesting myself of the coat rather than taking it back to the tailor. Adolph Alla made clothing for the clergy of New England for many years. Check the dimensions. The raglan construction gives it a very natural shoulder. I think for its size, most persons will have to add an inch in the sleeves, which in fact can be accommodated also. _It is indeed a 3 button front which rolls slightly._
Laid flat-----> *W24" L41"* *Shoulder (measuring from the 45deg of the radius of the shoulder) is about an approximate average 18.5" Sleeve (measured also from the 45deg of the radius) 23.5" - Asking *$40.00* SHIPPED - I think it will add a nice addition to someones permanent winter rotation. *The "spots" in the pic are just anomalies from the flash. Not holes.*
*
:chinese:


----------



## WipitDC

Doghouse - can you provide measurements for the Border?


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reduction*



jfkemd said:


> *Church's Tassel Loafers.*
> Very good condition.
> Some scuff marks noticed on very close inspection, but not noticeable.
> Size is 9.5 C, but would work for someone who wears a 9.5 D as well.
> The heels and soles are in very good condition. No thinning and still has lots of wear left in them.
> *$50 shipped CONUS.
> *


----------



## plupy

Amazing DEMOCRATIC PARTY Donkey Mascot Motif tie from SULKA
Navy blue with extra large donkeys waving the flag by the tail. Tagged all silk (rare for motifs) and very well made for the late great Sulka. 3 7/8" wide - 1980s vintage? EX overall condition with no stains, wear Slight memory to knot. Red marker ink on keeper - maybe was a sale or close-out item? $24 including shipping to US -- add $2 for overseas shipping. Paypal F&F or other methods. Thanks!
PS: Fun article about Sulka here: https://observer.com/2002/02/how-i-lost-my-haberdasher/https://s1302.photobucket.com/user/...df4a5acb21240718d9dc0f5b_zpsfa6539eb.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben

*Spring cleaning: 36x30 critter cords and 10D boots*

Little bit of spring cleaning here. First up are the JCP boots that got so much press earlier in the season and their lesser-known cousins in black.












Spoiler




























































The Dappered review here does a much better job of selling them than I ever could, but in short they're fantastic quality for their price, around ~$50-60 plus tax and shipping. Very light, comfortable rubber sole that doesn't look excessively casual, and unlike most cheaper shoes, actual full-grain leather that will look better as it ages. In the dappered review you'll see an earlier version of the brown boot that's been worn fairly regularly for two years and still has a good bit of life left. I'm getting rid of these because I've got too many shoes in each color and I need to do a cull. I've worn the brown deacons 12-18 times over the past fall and winter, the black gunners a grand total of twice. I've done a couple minor alterations to both pairs: I've replaced the cheap original laces in both with nicer versions from Allen Edmonds and given each a coat of neutral wax to help keep the water off. Furthermore, in the deacon I've added a pair of felt pads to fill out the shaft a bit as it was a little loose. They're each a size *10 D* and I'd say run true to size, though 10.5's might work just fine if they don't wear incredibly thick socks. Originally I paid about $55 each plus taxes and shipping and another ~$3 for each pair of laces. I'd prefer to move them as a set, so let's say *$65 shipped for both*? I'll even throw in a pair of shoe trees. Otherwise, *$45 for the brown Deacons* and *$35 for the black Gunners* I'm fairly firm on the prices since they can go back in my closet as nasty weather beaters, but feel free to shoot me an offer or a trade.

Second up, two pair of canine critter cords:












Spoiler

































Both made in china, both flat front and plain hemmed, both *36x30* (ok, so the Orvis is 30.25) with an 11" rise, fairly traditionally cut and neither too baggy nor too tight, both 85/15 cotton poly, though I honestly can't tell. The brown BB cords are 8-wale and feature a black scottie with grey accents in a red scarf and have no room at the waist or inseam, the green Orvis cords are 10-wale with yellow labs embroidered in a single color and has a safe 2" at the waist and inseam, possibly up to 3" if you push it to the max. I'm moving these along because I find I don't really wear them all that often. I've gotten to the point where I want to start upgrading my GTH wardrobe by replacing the weaker links instead of just expanding it. *$35 each* or *$60 for the pair* and I'll throw in your choice of plain chocolate cords in a 38x30 or a pair of 35x30 chinos. Again, fairly firm on price since I won't be too terribly upset to send them back into my closet, but I'll at least listen to offers or trades. And while I feel the prices listed represent excellent bargains in the full spirit of the exchange, don't be afraid to tell me if you disagree.

For trades, I'm a 35 or 36-30 pant (with a decent rise and room in the thighs), 17-35 to 16.5-36 shirt (slim fit to traditional fit, no ESF), 43-44L jacket, ~10D shoe, and a medium-large sweater. In the market for solid shetland crewnecks, basic solid and uni-striped OCBDs, solid shorts, chinos, and sweatervests. :cofee:

Oh, and if you want all 4 I could do *$120 for the lot*, plus I'll find something else cool to toss in top of the shoe trees and the extra pants.


----------



## a4audi08

https://postimg.org/image/vggjtdxef/https://s30.postimg.org/82pzg50ld/20150224_183243.jpg

BB in excellent condition. SIzed large, 16.5 34/35 - $22 shipped CONUS


----------



## a4audi08

Also if anyone is in the chicago area, i have literally hundreds of ties. for the sake of my own sanity i need to start cutting back. maybe a meet up of fellow AAACers to trade/buy/sell? if interested let me know via PM.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MUSEUM QUALITY Cravat/Stock/Ascot by of J.C. d'Ahetze of 250 Rue Rivoli, Paris. D'Ahetze's ties are in the Metropolitan Museum of Art; feted by Vogue in 1931!*

THIS IS GORGEOUS! From one of the best-known Parisian men's stores on the 1930s - 1960s, J.C. d'Ahetze, this beautiful silk cravat/stock is cut from exquisite silk, and is in a wonderful and versatile subdued paisley. It was Made in France--and one would expect from d'Ahetze.

While the likes of Charvet, Sulka, and Hermes are still well-known, d'Ahetze is, perhaps, less familiar--although this wasn't always the case. In the 1930s it was THE place to go in Paris for accessories, especially if one liked them on the whimsical side. To quote from Vogue of July 15th, 1931:

"The best-known men's shops in Paris are Charvet, in the Place Vendôme, Doucet, in the rue de la Paix, Boivin and Sulka in the rue de Castiglione, HIlditch and Key in the rue de Rivoli, d'Ahetze in the Arcades des Champs-Élysées, and Knizé et Cie in the Avenue des Champs-Élysées.... (d'Ahetze is ) "an amusing and very modern shop full of novelties. There are shirts with ties attached, novel bathing-suits, a great selection of washable ties, and materials to be made up into shirts, pyjamas, and dressing-gowns. This shop has a great deal of character, and the models are unlike those found anywhere else."

This cravat comes from d'Ahetze store on the Rue Rivoli, better known for jewelers such as Cartier, and so likely dates from the 1960s--an exciting time in d'Ahetze's history, since they were then collabotaing with artists such as Picasso to produce exclusive ties, many of which are now in the possession of the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York; a link to some can be found here:

https://www.metmuseum.org/collection/the-collection-online/search?ft=d'ahetze

This cravat is in excellent condition, with the only flaw being some aging to the label; inevitable no matter how carefully care is taken. This is an exceptionally rare item, and your chance to own a piece of wearable history!

Asking just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes--including Alden Shell Tassel Loafers!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

1) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $35 > 30

     

2) Alden of New England shell cordovan tassel loafers. Very Good condition; some minor whitening at the edges, as shown, which will likely vanish with their first polish. Size 9 A.C Just $85 > 75

         

3) Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers brogued loafers. Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking just $60 > 50

       

4) Peal & Co. captoes for Brooks Brothers. Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2 C. Asking $65 > 55

    

5) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $35 > 30

     

6) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $35> 30

   

7) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $45 > 40

     

8) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18

     

9) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $15

   

10) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

  

11) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $20

   

12) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20

    

13) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35


----------



## CMDC

This Filson wool jacket was originally acquired by me NWT. I've had it for about a year or so but don't wear it as much as would justify keeping it--maybe 20 times total. It is in absolutely excellent condition. This can be worn either as a liner for something bigger and bulkier or on its own, as I've worn it. Two front pockets and it also has an elastic drawstring at the bottom.

Made in USA

Tagged L:
Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 28
Sleeve: 36

$45 conus



















Arnold Brant sportcoat in light browns and tans
Lightweight wool--good for warmer weather
3 button, darted, side vents
Made in Italy

Measures to about a 40S:

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 28.75
Sleeve: 23

$40 conus




























Brooks Brothers Clark Fit khakis
35 x 32
Flat front, no cuff

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers Elliot fit heavy cotton trousers--not sure the name of this fabric--whipcord? Anyway, heavier weight.
Pleated and cuffed

35 x 32

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue gingham long sleeve button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers 346 purple mini puppytooth button down sport shirt
16 x 32/33

$20 conus



















Locharron Aberdeen wool tie, like new condition. 3.5" width. $18 conus
Brooks Brothers tie. 3.75" width $16 conus


----------



## EngProf

TweedyDon said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't been claimed yet--but I think it's about to be!
> 
> And it's claimed!


Aaargh!

Now that I know that it would have fit me, I'm in anguish. If your buyer backs out, or if something mysterious should happen to him . . . .


----------



## Himself

EngProf said:


> Aaargh!
> 
> Now that I know that it would have fit me, I'm in anguish. If your buyer backs out, or if something mysterious should happen to him . . . .


Aargh from me too! Just my size! Busy day at work, just got on this site to see if it was still there...


----------



## jogowill

First post was quickly lost in a flurry of sizing questions and philosophical debate (which I actually think ended up being fairly productive). I promise I won't re-post again.



Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers, size 8.5 B. Heels worn, some minor cosmetic stuff, but otherwise looking good. Click on picture above to see several more. *$65 CONUS or offer (I'm very flexible on this one).*


----------



## Oldsport

@Himself: Maybe if it doesn't fit whoever bought it, they can contact you to pass on...


----------



## Monocle

To some who have purchased items from me in the last 2 weeks in the exchange, I apologize for some slowness. Some (a couple really) items were sent extremely late. Not my normal mode. And I mean to set no precedent. You gents are worthy of getting A+ service. And I've slipped a bit lately.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> To some who have purchased items from me in the last 2 weeks in the exchange, allow me a public apology. Some (a couple really) items were sent extremely late. Not my normal mode. And I mean to set no precedent. I am usually very quick on the turnaround. And I don't take for granted the trust involved in trading here. You gents are worthy of getting A+ service. And I slipped a bit.
> 
> Reub, pls send the dimensions on those boots. I may be able to take a pair if they run big.


I have no doubt they understand. I will say when I bought a few things from you, I received them very quickly and I would certainly trust you to purchase something again.

This is probably something that should be repeated frequently. EVERYONE that I have bought (or traded) from on the exchange has been great to work with including:

Reuben, TweedyDon, Monocle, CMDC, 32R&R, Pentheos, sbdivemaster, vpkozel, and adoucett


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. L,

I know you're listening. Your mail box is full. Can't imagine why.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> To some who have purchased items from me in the last 2 weeks in the exchange, allow me a public apology. Some (a couple really) items were sent extremely late. Not my normal mode. And I mean to set no precedent. I am usually very quick on the turnaround. And I don't take for granted the trust involved in trading here. You gents are worthy of getting A+ service. And I slipped a bit.
> 
> Reub, pls send the dimensions on those boots. I may be able to take a pair if they run big.


Heck man, we all get a little caught up sometimes. I think everyone on here has enough in the closet to last them an extra week or two without their latest purchase.


----------



## Odradek

EngProf said:


> Aaargh!
> 
> Now that I know that it would have fit me, I'm in anguish. If your buyer backs out, or if something mysterious should happen to him . . . .


That would have fitted me quite well, with perhaps minor sleeve alteration, but the one I really hanker after is Tweedy Don's number 21, the blue plaid with red check. Been there for months but just too small for me.


----------



## Monocle

Classic LE shetland in the most beautiful heathered medium blues. XL 46-48 *W25 L26 SL36* unrolled *CLAIMED*


McGeorge of Dumfries for The Scotch House crew argyle, size 40 (M) W20.5 L25.5 SL32 unrolled(it is clean and tight, with no flaws/smoke) You won't see these every day. *CLAIMED
*
:hidden:


----------



## Reuben

Scratch that, I bought it earlier in the week from someone on SF.

Oh, and if I traded with you or sold you something in the past several weeks and then sent you a panicked message to find out if I'd shipped you my new pair of Bill's by accident, I just found them. They'd been delivered to the house one street over by a novice postman and just now made their way back to me.


----------



## plupy

*SOLD* Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD size 16 - 2 in white -- the real-deal 6-button version that disappeared in the late 80s. Fresh from the laundry a long time ago - appears "broken in" but no fraying, has laundry marks but no other condition issues. $19.50 shipped to US, a bit more for overseas. Paypal FF or other methods OK.


----------



## plupy

Vintage needlepoint belt - geometric pattern with yellows, greens, blues, purples - black leather and silver trim. Measures 42" long from end of leather buckle tab, 37 1/4" from middle hole to end of leather buckle tab. 1 1/4" wide. Probably good for w waist size 34-38? A cobbler could shorten it and add new fittings if you want a cleaner look. Leather and buckle shows wear but needlepoint is nice and clean with no stains. $25 shipped to US, A LITTLE MORE FOR OVERSEAS. PP FF or other pay is fine.


----------



## tennesseean_87

BUMPs and some Drops. Make offers on anything!

Eddie Bauer M Donegal Sweater: *$12 *(color is a nice maroon with a brick/burnt orange tint) Measures: Shoulders: 18" L: 26" PTP: 21.5" Sleeve: 25.75" (on top of sleeve)Not a slim fit, but not too loose. Light-medium weight could be layered under sport coat or worn on top in warmer weather.





Nice Edward Bryan L Made in England fair isle sweater (100% wool) *$17* Measures: Shoulders: 24.5" L: 29" PTP: 23.5" SLeeve: 22" (note the wide shoulders that make up for the sleeve length. It is cut much differently than the sweater above) Color best seen in thumbnail. Generous cut, medium-heavy weight, probably would work best as outer layer.





*Shoes:* Offers always welcome!

J & Murphy Tassel Loafers, 10 (10.5?)D: *$15*



   

   

In fairly good shape, but have been well-worn. They still have plenty of life left: see pictures. I think they fit like a tight 10.5, and it seems the 1/2 was marked out in the shoes.

Polo Benchmade in Italy, 7D: *$50*


 

In great shape. Fabric is a darker tan. plenty of life left.

Polo Benchmade in England (Crocket and Jones?), 9D: *$95*



   

  

Also in great shape with an open mesh for comfort. Only flaw is a somewhat deep scratch on inside heel counter as pictured.

38R Polo University Club Sport Coat: *$28(pending, but PM still)* This is in excellent shape. A dark charcoal twill with horn colored buttons. Measurements: Shoulders: 19" PTP: 20.5" Waist: 19.25 Length: 31 Sleeve: 24



 

34 x 34 Polo Chinos: *$8*
A greenish olive kahki. Measurements: W: 17.5 Front rise: 12 Rear rise: 19.25 Inseam: 34 leg opening: 8.75





As always, make offers, reasonable or otherwise. Some nice stuff for winter:



 

Rooster Tie : 3.25"x54" 60/40% Wool/Cotton *$6*
Brooks Makers Ti e: 3.7 5x58" all silk *$SOLD*
Brooks Silk/Wool Scarf: 10x51" (some wear, the worst of which is a small wear-hole below the tag in the detail picture).* $sold*
Brooks Ancient Madder Scarf, Made in England: 12x51" (unfortunately a water-stain marks one of the ends on both sides, but if no one wants it, I'll cut it up for pocket squares and bow ties.) *$15*
More Ties:





Paisley: $5

Spauldings: $7 (feels nice and thick in the hand)

Rooster: $old

More Ties:





Bert Pulitzer for Lord and Taylor: $7

Gordon and Davis Madder: $12

Pendleton Wool: $12

Flying Scotsman silk: $8

Bert Pulitzer Indian cotton Madras: $8


----------



## Steve Smith

*Blowout Prices on Some Odds and Ends*

All Shirts in Thread are $26 each 
That price includes US shipping. All shirts Made in USA.

White Blue Yellow Stripe Brooks Brothers Country Club Egyptian Cotton Button Down. Retail $185 14.5-34.75 21.5, 15.5-36.5 23.5


Club Monaco Red White Stripe Broadcloth 16-35, P2P 22
Club Monaco Blue White Stripe Broadcloth 14.5-32, 18.5


White w Purple and Blue Stripe Epaulet 16-35 21.5SOLD
White w Blue Yellow Check Southwick For SHIPS (Japanese Dept Store) 16.5-34 23.5


Harry Stedman Blue OCBD unlined collar 16-34, 22
Jack Spade Blue University Stripe 16-35, 20.75SOLD


White w Blue Check Club Monaco 15-32 19
Black White Check Club Monaco 14.5-33 19.5


*$26 each.*

Giveaway price for high quality US made Oxford Cloth Button Down Shirts. Fabric appears to be identical to the Brooks Brothers Supima US OCBD. These are in the Extra Slim range in my opinion. Understand measurements.

Approximate measurements (neck-sleeve P2P):
XS 14.5-31 18.25
S 15-32 19.25
M 15.75-33 20
L 16.25-34 21
XL 17-35, 21.5

Availability:
XS Pink, WhiteSOLD
S PinkSOLD, Blue University Stripe
M WhiteSOLD, Blue University StripeSOLD
L Blue University StripeSOLD
XL White OCBDSOLD


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Church's Tassel Loafers.*
> Very good condition.
> Some scuff marks noticed on very close inspection, but not noticeable.
> Size is 9.5 C, but would work for someone who wears a 9.5 D as well.
> The heels and soles are in very good condition. No thinning and still has lots of wear left in them.
> *$45 shipped CONUS.*


pg 1099


----------



## adoucett

Four lovely tweed jackets up for grabs today, with offerings for the smaller-ish trad as well. All are in great condition, with any flaws specifically listed.

More pictures / details available upon request. Shipping is via USPS Priority mail. Prices are of course, open to best offers

If anyone can help me approximately size these based on the measurements, it would be _much_ appreciated.

*1- J.Press 3/2 sack tweed *

This is a LOVELY jacket in near-mint condition!! Has San Francisco label.

3-button sleeves, two patch pockets, and very light shoulder padding

Made in USA.

Lighter in color, with small specks of orange blue and yellow.

*Asking $48 shipped. 
*

Measurments: 
sleeve- 23.25" (1" to let out)
p2p- 20"
length - 31.5"
shoulders - 18"



















*2- J.Press 3/2 sack tweed in overcheck.
*
Another great press tweed, this one in a brown and green overcheck
Also in immaculate condition! No wear to the lining whatsoever. 
Shoulder padding is light. 
Features two flap-front pockets. 3-button cuffs, and the "San Francisco" Press label.

Made in USA.

*Asking $48 shipped*

Measurements: 
P2P - 20.5
sleeve - 24" (1" to let out)
Length - 31"
Shoulder - 18.5"
















  

*3- Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed 
*
A great vintage 3/2 sack tweed from Brooks Brothers.

Two patch pockets, 2-button cuffs and a hook vent.

There is a tiny hole (about 2mm in diameter) approx 2 inches above the top buttonhole on the lapel. Given the pattern however, it is not very noticeable when worn. The lining itself is in good shape, but needs to be re-attached on one side- an easy fix)

*Asking $30 shipped*

Size label says 42R, but please see measurements.

P2P - 21" sleeve - 23.5 
Length - 32"
Shoulder - 19"




















*
4- Harris Tweed 2-button Herringbone 
*
A very nice Harris Tweed jacket, Made in USA from 100% Scottish wool. 
Wooden buttons on front and 3 button sleeves.
Flap pockets. 
Very good condition

*Asking $30 shipped*

About a 37R but see measurements

P2P - 18.5
sleeve - 23.5
Length - 30.5
Shoulder - 17"





















Also for sale:

*Brooks Brothers Original Polo - In burgundy, Size Large*
Asking $15 shipped

Photo: https://pbrd.co/17BPIOm
Photo: https://i.imgur.com/LDbfV9B.jpg









*New with tags, L.L. Bean OCBD in red university stripe 
*
Size 15.5-34

Asking only $20 shipped










Photo: https://pbrd.co/1Gy9p5T

*Turnbull & Asser shirts- How about a buy one get one free deal?*
Take _both_ for $26 shipped.
Both approximately size 15.5-34 and somewhat slim fit. I have the exact measurements somewhere but will need to search for them.

1- The blue/red stripe is a french cuff. This one is in good condition with no flaws

2- The thicker Blue/purple stripe is a 2-button cuff. There is some wearing to the surface of the buttons on this shirt but they are all functional. Overall okay condition.
Made in England, with English spread collars to match. Mother of pearl buttons.



















Shirt 1a
Shirt 1b
Shirt 2a
Shirt 2b


----------



## gamma68

*BUMPS, CONSOLIDATIONS AND DROPS*

I'm open to offers, folks. Can't believe some of these items are still unclaimed.

---------------------------------------------------------
*
Lands' End v-neck sweater vest -- made in Scotland
*
Lovely red color, 100% lambswool. No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

*Actual measurements*
Chest: 22"
Length from top of collar: 27.5"

*Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Vintage Viyella flannel shirt*

Woven in Scotland with the 55% wool/45% cotton blend that is no longer offered. Wonderful colors (see close up images for best color representation). No flaws.

*Actual measurements*
Chest 23"
Sleeve: 34"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $25>>$20 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers Alpaca wool sweater*
This sweater has a _super soft_ hand and is very warm and comfortable
Made in Peru
No flaws
Tagged size L, please see measurements

Pit-to-pit: 23.75"
Sleeve: 34.5" (with cuff unrolled)
Length from bottom of collar: 26"

*Asking $30>>$25 CONUS *

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vintage Gokey Shetland wool sweater*
Made in British Colony of Hong Kong
Thick wool with lovely fair isle-style colors 
No flaws
Tagged size L, please see measurements

Pit-to-pit: 22"
Sleeve: 33" (with cuff unrolled)
Length from bottom of collar: 26"

*CLAIMED

*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Irelandseye flecked lambswool sweater*
Made in Ireland 
Moss green with honey, cranberry, navy and light gray flecks
No flaws
Tagged size M, please see measurements

Pit-to-pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 31.5'
Length from bottom of collar: 23"

*Asking $20>>$18 CONUS *


----------



## adoucett

*New With Tags Bills Khakis 'Cotton Tweed' trousers in M2P fit.*

*Size 34 *- Unfinished inseam (39")

Details...


Pant style: Pleated
Closure: YKK®,Zipper
Inseam: Unhemmed 39"
Fabric: 100% cotton
Care: Dry clean
Weight: 1 lb. 6 oz.
There is some slight discoloration in the very bottom 2" of the hem -- but unless you are going to hem these to longer than a 37" inseam it would be either completely cut off or folded inside where it would not be visible.

*Asking $44 shipped*


----------



## gamma68

The temperature has almost moved up to 30 degrees (finally), which makes me think that spring may actually arrive one day.

I've been seeking a must-iron, blue/white, Bengal/Butcher stripe shirt with a good button-down collar for some time. Some examples of what I'm seeking are below.

Would anyone happen to have one they'd like to liquidate? If so, please PM me. I wear 16.5-33/34, slim fit, in must-iron shirts. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That pattern reminds me of Papillon: https://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/posts/2013/12/papillion/b864f22dc.jpg

One of these days I'll figure out how to post images without having to do the link thing...

And I mean this in good fun. Nice shirt.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That pattern reminds me of Papillon:
> 
> 
> And I mean this in good fun. Nice shirt.


FTFY... lol


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Here is a trad staple -- although these are getting more and more rare.

This is is as Trad as it gets.

Corbin 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer gold Buttons, True Natural shoulder, and a hook vent.

Measurements

22 P2P

24.25 Sleeve

18.25 Shoulder

31.75 BOC

VERY GOOD Vintage Condition
O
[]





$65 with free priority mail CONUS shipping.

Paypal FF payment

Open to trades!!


----------



## jogowill

^Forgive me, Noble, for glomming on to your post, but I have a Corbin VERY similar to the above in a different size (~38s). I've been trying to convince myself for a while now that it's not too short for me, but it is. I'll take the above post as a sign and put it up for sale now.

I'll post measurements and pics later tonight. Asking price will be the same as Noble's.


----------



## JackFlash

Speaking of Corbin blazers . . .



JackFlash said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g8f8c3bw4iab1s1/AACnie5DjATOO8m1ACEM6gmda?dl=0
> 
> Corbin two button flap patch blazer! [$30 shipped CONUS]
> No holes, tares, or stains! Great condition (please see *detailed set of pictures*). [shoulder seam to shoulder seam, 18 3/8; pit to pit, 21 3/4; back of coat, 31 7/8; waist, 20 3/4; arm, 26]


----------



## jogowill

jogowill said:


> ^Forgive me, Noble, for glomming on to your post, but I have a Corbin VERY similar to the above in a different size (~38s). I've been trying to convince myself for a while now that it's not too short for me, but it is. I'll take the above post as a sign and put it up for sale now.
> 
> I'll post measurements and pics later tonight. Asking price will be the same as Noble's.


Okay, so "VERY" similar wasn't exactly right--mine is flannel, 2-button, and the shoulders are lightly padded--but it's still an excellent navy Corbin! The top of the vent liner "needs" (strong word) to be resewn, but that's about as minor as it gets.

*$65 CONUS or offer

*Approximate measurments:

P2P: 20
Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 24.25
Length (BoC): 28


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Gorgeous J Press Donegal Mist tweed. Greenish with brown, rust, and lavender checks. Sack. Hook vent.
> 
> About 40-41R.
> 
> P2P: 22.25"
> Shoulders: 19"
> BOC: 31"
> Sleeves: 24" +1"
> 
> *$55* shipped CONUS.


----------



## Dr. D

*O'Connell's Lucas Chelf camel hair sack jacket*

Alternating light and dark brown herringbone with windowpane overlay
Undarted 3/2 sack
Tailored in USA, fully lined, 3 buttons on the sleeves
Great condition - only flaw I see is a single pulled stitch on the lower part of the left sleeve (see closeup pic with pencil pointing to it)
Very soft and luxurious, I would never sell this if it even remotely fit me
No tagged size

shoulder: 19.5
chest: 24
sleeves: 24.5 + 2 
length BOC: 31

$40 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4957 Medium_zpslrtaiwqn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4958 Medium_zps0nnsr3me.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4956 Medium_zpshxvgtsnb.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4955 Medium_zpsczx0mgvy.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4954 Medium_zpswot6yjvl.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4953 Medium_zpsak97ykr7.jpg

*Brooks Brothers navy camel hair sack blazer*

This is an ebay purchase that was grossly mismeasured, but a navy camel hair sack is a bit of a trad rarity so I would rather pass it along here at my cost instead of returning it
3/2 sack, made in the USA, fully lined, classic Brooks 2 dark blue buttons on the sleeves
Heavy and very soft, this would be a great winter blazer
Great condition - while it has clearly been worn I can't find any holes or wear spots, which (in my experience) is uncommon in old camel hair jackets
Only issue I see is the stitching at the top inside of the vent is starting to let loose - this is not detectable when worn and could easily be repaired or left alone

shoulder: 19
chest: 23
sleeves: 24 + 2 (but I would never recommend lengthening any used camel jacket's sleeves!)
length BOC: 30.5

$30 shipped




https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4964 Medium_zpsd0wvj81n.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4965 Medium_zpswrxufv9a.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4963%20Medium_zpsis4xe8ni.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4961%20Medium_zps37jbokog.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4966 Medium_zpslypqvas3.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4962%20Medium_zpsjglob6em.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4959 Medium_zpspsmtqi69.jpg
*
Barbour cords
*
Golden khaki color
Yes, they are pleated but they are British so that's just the way it is
tagged size 36 - unfinished
these appear unworn and have a dry cleaning tag attached
No issues except that there is matting on the waist where the hanger was clamped on, but I assume this would come out when washed

waist: 38
length: 36 unfinished

$25 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4978%20Medium_zpsslrbhdjn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4979 Medium_zpsaopzk9aw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4980 Medium_zpsquukucvl.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4981 Medium_zpsrli8hohw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4982 Medium_zpssdsaupye.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4983 Medium_zpscefwdtek.jpg


----------



## Woofa

I never know the right place to put things like this so I will try here as I hate putting in a new thread.

Two shopgoodwill auctions ending today, C&J and Kiton:

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Crocket--Jones-Mens-Leather-Shoes-Sz-9D-20198451.html
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Kiton-Napoli-Richards-Greenwich-Cashmere-Blazer-20196015.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

Woofa said:


> I never know the right place to put things like this so I will try here as I hate putting in a new thread.
> 
> Two shopgoodwill auctions ending today, C&J and Kiton:
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Crocket--Jones-Mens-Leather-Shoes-Sz-9D-20198451.html
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Kiton-Napoli-Richards-Greenwich-Cashmere-Blazer-20196015.html


This has been said before, but I would be extremely cautious bidding on clothing from shopgoodwill.com. For one thing, it is rarely a bargain--stuff like that blazer almost always sells for what it would cost on eBay. Secondly, there are no returns. If it has a moth nibble or doesn't fit, tough luck, which is not the case on eBay if an item has undisclosed issues. Thirdly, measurements are often suspect.

You are relying on people who work in thrift stores to measure and make sure that there are zero flaws. I would never trust the people who work in thrift stores around here to do that. Shoes are different, presuming the photos are good. Same thing with some hats (I got a great deal on a Filson shearling hat from shopgoodwill.com) and a few other things. But it really is caveat emptor when that great Hermes tie you paid just $40 for shows up and it turns out that someone ironed it.


----------



## Dr. D

The jackets in this post are from my own personal collection. After years of accumulation, I have reached the point where it's time for me to pass along those things that don't fit me as well as they should. Many were acquired here, and everything listed was dry cleaned before going into my closet so they are all in great condition and ready to go.

*Brown herringbone Harris tweed sack*
3/2 sack made of Harris tweed
Tailored by H. Oritsky for Telford's Traditional Clothes
hook vent, lapped seams, half lined
excellent condition - no flaws

no tagged size
shoulder: 19
chest: 22.5
sleeves: 23.5 + 3
length: 30

$30 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4986 Medium_zpsfhe62yb2.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4987 Medium_zps0qwhcftj.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4988 Medium_zpsf2xrufjm.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4989 Medium_zpswp8hgaxf.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4990 Medium_zpsrmg7d8c5.jpg

*Jos. A Banks charcoal tweed sack*
Herringbone tweed with alternating charcoal and medium gray
JAB "Red Label" made in the USA 3/2 sack
lapped seams, half lined
GREAT natural shoulders
excellent condition, no issues, recently dry cleaned

no tagged size
shoulder:18
chest: 21
sleeves: 24 + 2 
length BOC: 30

*SOLD*



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5001 Medium_zpsnan9dkhs.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5002 Medium_zpsxwhfruda.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5004 Medium_zpskjh4skwa.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5005 Medium_zpsehkkxkmh.jpg

*Huntington Donegal tweed sack*
Gray Donegal tweed with multicolored flecks
Made in the USA 3/2 sack
Hook vent, half lined
excellent condition, zero issues - I dry cleaned it and never wore it out because the shoulders are too big for me

tagged 41R

shoulder:18.75
chest: 21.5
sleeves: 25 + 2 
length BOC: 30.5

$30 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4992 Medium_zpskdfkdiks.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4993 Medium_zpswsaqhsyn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4994 Medium_zpsyoalbc3z.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4995 Medium_zpsifvtyrmt.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4996 Medium_zpsogx1azrd.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4998 Medium_zpsbrthuoeg.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4999 Medium_zps22iq02uo.jpg

*J. Press Pressidential sack blazer*
3/2 sack blazer
purchased here from Leisureclass, this is a GREAT blazer and I would never sell it except it's a size too small for me so I get the dreaded "X" when buttoned
hook vent, fully lined
no patch pockets here - this is a refined blazer with a smooth finish like a suit jacket
silver buttons, with 2 buttons on each sleeve
excellent condition, no issues, recently dry cleaned

tagged 38R

shoulder:18
chest: 21
sleeves: 23.5 + 3 
length BOC: 30.5

*SOLD
*


https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5014 Medium_zpsemiyp537.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5010 Medium_zpsl01vbf6g.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5011 Medium_zpsc0uk5j3b.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5012 Medium_zpstukogppk.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5013 Medium_zpsukuvnf4b.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5009 Medium_zpssog4hpnd.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5008 Medium_zpsmcn4ew9e.jpg

*Brooks Brothers hopsack 3/2 blazer*
The gold standard in the trad universe: a Brooks 3/2 hopsack blazer with 3 patch pockets
Classic "gates" Brooks 2 buttons on each sleeve
half lined and made in the USA
I used this as my "travel blazer" for years because wrinkles just fall out of it. I have worn it on planes, packed it in suitcases, tossed it in the back seat of the car - it just looks great no matter what. But the shoulders are just a touch too big so it's time to pass it along to someone else to enjoy.
Despite the mileage I have put on it, it is in great condition. The only potential issue is the tape on one of the inside seams is a little loose. I'm not even sure this is an issue, but that is all I can find.

tagged 42R

shoulder:18.5
chest: 22
sleeves: 24.5 + 2 
length BOC: 31

$30 shipped

*SALE PENDING*



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5017 Medium_zpss3wexvr0.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5018 Medium_zps6vdivh09.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5019 Medium_zpspppowbfw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5020 Medium_zpshx5o4y0z.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5016 Medium_zpsjrqfhvcw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_5021 Medium_zpsw3fk9weq.jpg


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I have about 250 pair of shoes that I have purchased to resell. I have sold several hundred pairs on ebay. But, I have discovered over the last few years that shoes are labor intensive.

I'm going to do a trial listing on here for a number of shoes. I'm pricing these to sell.
I could take a lot of time to polish these and make them look great. But, if I take that time to polish and take 10-12 pictures and write a detailed ebay listing, the price would be a lot higher.

So, here are some bargains. I am mostly just trying to get my purchase price back for these - on a few I am trying make a little, but not much. *The price also reflects FREE SHIPPING for CONUS (that costs on average about $9).*

Each of these are in good shape. They do not have holes in the soles or any serious problems. Any damage or problems that I noted will be described.

This particular group is mostly odd sizes, but are quality shoes. All of these shoes have minor bumps and scrapes. 98% would come out with a good polish. No major cuts, tears, or holes. Some surface cracking on a few shoes, but I have noted that on the descriptions if applicable.

A few of the Allen Edmonds would be good candidates for recrafting.

*Johnston Murphy Black Oxfords. * This is similar to a whole cut, but it has a stitched edge around the laces. I'm not sure what that would be called. It is a 9C. It is in good condition. It does have minor creasing in the toe box. *$25*

[/URL]





*COLE Haan Green label loafers. * They are 10M. The original sole has been replaced. They are in good shape. *$23*



[/URL]

[/URL]

*H.S. Trask Multi Colored Boat Style Shoe* with lug sole. They are 10.5M. These have a embossed trout fly design. They are pretty cool. I would definitely keep them if they are my size. *$28*



[/URL]



*Johnston Murphy Cap Toe with perf details*. They are 13B. One of the soles has a soft spot. They will need to be resoled eventually. * $20*

[/URL]



[/URL]

*Florsheim Tassel Loafer 10B $28*

NICE vintage Florsheim Imperial Quality Tassel Loafers. VERY soft leather. Vintage design and quality not like the crap that Florsheim made later.

[/URL]

[/URL]

[/URL]

*Allen Edmonds "Bancroft" Oxford. * The toe has very interesting detail with a "rolled" edge. This is an expensive detail because it has to be finished by hand. Size 10A $35



*Allen Edmonds "Arlington"* brogue Kiltie Tassel slip on good shape. Only minor scuffs. Nice shoes size 10A *$30*

[/URL]

[/URL]



*Allen Edmonds "Jevard" Wingtip* Size 10B, need some TLC. Damage on rim indicating the previous owner did not ever use shoe horns. Also, there is a soft spot in one sole. They will need resoled eventually. Upper has surface creases and cracking. *$20*



[/URL]

[/URL]



*Allen Edmonds NST? *I can't read the name. I think these would be called Norweigian Split Toe. Size 10A, also has one soft spot and will need resoled eventually. *$20*

[/URL]

[/URL]

*Allen Edmonds "Globetrotter"* Plain Toe. Has a vibram sole. Needs a good polish. But, very serviceable shoes. SIZE 10B *$20*

[/URL]



*Allen Edmonds "Globetrotter" *Plain Toe, Size 10B, for whatever reason, this pair feels VERY LIGHT, much lighter than the other pair of Globetrotters. 
Upper has Surface cracking. *$20*

[/URL]

[/URL]

I have MANY other shoes. LOTS of them are in excellent shape. I am a fan of vintage wingtips and I have a lot of those. I have a lot of Allen Edmonds, but most of them are in narrow sizes. If there is a particular style you are looking for, let me know. I have very limited selection of shell cordovan shoes currently.

If my asking price is too high, please make an offer. You are not going to offend me. 

*I am also open to trades! *


----------



## plupy

Bumping this one. Offers welcome. Thanks! Vintage needlepoint belt - geometric pattern with yellows, greens, blues, purples - black leather and silver trim. Measures 42" long from end of leather buckle tab, 37 1/4" from middle hole to end of leather buckle tab. 1 1/4" wide. Probably good for w waist size 34-38? A cobbler could shorten it and add new fittings if you want a cleaner look. Leather and buckle shows wear but needlepoint is nice and clean with no stains. $25 shipped to US, A LITTLE MORE FOR OVERSEAS. PP FF or other pay is fine.


----------



## CMDC

Three really nice items tonight...

Oxxford wool sportcoat--kind of a soft tweed.
Excellent condition except for one tiny nibble hole, as pictured, on the left hip pocket. Shouldn't be a major repair or could be left as is.
2 button, darted. Single vent.

Pit to Pit: 24
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 31.5
Sleeve: 26

$70 conus




























Woolrich heavy wool hunting pants. 85% wool; 15% nylon. These have had minimal wear.
Charcoal w/ red and dark green stripe
Flat front, no cuff

36 waist; 30.5 inseam +4 inches underneath

$45 conus



















Gant navy lambswool sweater
Tagged L

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 26
Sleeve: 34

$32 conus


----------



## Monocle

I bought this on the exchange, in anticipation of losing an inch or two and fitting into it, but ultimately have not worn it much. (once to be exact) My BB just fits my frame better. Tagged 44L - 
J. Press Presstige navy 3 roll 2. Undarted. Some padding. Single hook vent. Classic navy blazer with gold buttons. A fantastic starting point for someone interested in either a navy jacket, or J.Press in general.
Chest 22.5" Length: 33" Shoulder 20" Sleeve 25" Asking what I paid for it. *$50.00 Shipped* (not a stain, just a blip from the flash)


----------



## wacolo

*Prices include CONUS shipping.....*

$22 Red Flannel Vest 46R Made in Canada and tagged as a 46R. The material is 70/20/10 Wool Polyamide and Cashmere. The only issue is one very faint spot I have tried to show in the second picture. I am quite sure it would not show when worn with a sport coat. The back has an adjustment strap.
https://postimg.org/image/ce2i6mpo3/ https://postimg.org/image/h1d5m52er/
Chest 24
Length down back 24
Shoulder 14.5

$45 Alden 9571F 12 D/B Aldens Flex-Welt blucher. I believe this model is on the Copley last. The shoes have the original soles and heels, both of which show wear but have many miles left. Sorry but the shoe trees are not included with these. 
https://postimg.org/image/5wjln4far/ https://postimg.org/image/6om9mbjhv/https://postimg.org/image/94o3061kj/ https://postimg.org/image/wf28vue0j/

$30 Lands' End Sport Coat 48R A great coat from Lands End. The fabric is a soft medium weight wool houndstooth. The shoulders have a bit of structure at the sleevehead, but are essentially unpadded. It is a two button front, is fully lined, and has side vents. Tagged as a 48R. No stains or holes.
https://postimg.org/image/bhi4rpz77/ https://postimg.org/image/hwh5oe5wz/ https://postimg.org/image/jusf04nsj/
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 26 +1.5

$22 H Freeman & Son Sport Coat 48L A fantastic vintage piece from H Freeman. The fabric is a three season weight in Olive, Blue and Brown. It is a sack, half-lined, has swelled edges, two buttons and is side vented. It is tagged as a 48L. No holes or stains
https://postimg.org/image/eabcbqzjn/ https://postimg.org/image/4ohrvg8dv/ https://postimg.org/image/hem08jgc3/
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 25.5 +1.5


$14 PRL Olive Cords 36x30 Plain front and plain bottom. Clean with no issues. Waist -36, Inseam - 30, Outseam 41.
https://postimg.org/image/6pi3pr1pv/ https://postimg.org/image/pvzw6o7lf/

$14 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
Neck 16
Chest 24.75
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/4ur0jetmb/ https://postimg.org/image/8puelzcs3/

$15 Charles sport shirt XXL A gingham from . Fuscia and white in XXL. The fabric is a non-iron pinpoint. The shirt features a buttondown collar and plain cuffs. No stains or holes.
Neck 18.5
Chest 27
Shoulder 22.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 26
https://postimg.org/image/rkq5cectv/ https://postimg.org/image/hbxo6kos3/

$22 Thomas Pink French Cuff Shirt 16.5/34 Made in Ireland. The material is a pinpoint in faint glen plaid with a blue windowpane. The previous owners name is in the collar and the shirt could you a pressing, but those are the only issues. The accurate color is shown in the closeup of the collar.
Chest 25
Shoulder 19.75
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16.5
https://postimg.org/image/s8e3dteur/ https://postimg.org/image/mba7wzxpv/

$22 Brooks Brothers Dress Shirt 16/34 Made in USA. This shirt has a spread collar and two button barrel cuffs. The stripes are pink and somewhere between blue and purple. Super clean and ready to go. 
Chest 24
Shouler 19
Sleeve 24.5
Neck 16
https://postimg.org/image/59hduwiur/ https://postimg.org/image/kd3jz0583/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> I bought this on the exchange, in anticipation of losing an inch or two and fitting into it, but ultimately have not worn it much. (once to be exact) My BB just fits my frame better. Tagged 44L -
> J. Press Presstige navy 3 roll 2. Undarted. Some padding. Single hook vent. Classic navy blazer with gold buttons. A fantastic starting point for someone interested in either a navy jacket, or J.Press in general.
> Chest 22.5" Length: 33" Shoulder 20" Sleeve 25" Asking what I paid for it. *$50.00 Shipped* (not a stain, just a blip from the flash)


THAT is really nice. If i wore 44L, I would be all over that!


----------



## plupy

*Reserved but not yet paid* Bump & drop before taking to fleaBay. Amazing DEMOCRATIC PARTY Donkey Mascot Motif tie from SULKA
Navy blue with extra large donkeys waving the flag by the tail. Tagged all silk (rare for motifs) and very well made for the late great Sulka. 3 7/8" wide - 1980s vintage? EX overall condition with no stains, wear Slight memory to knot. Red marker ink on keeper - maybe was a sale or close-out item? $17.50 including shipping to US -- add $2 for overseas shipping. Paypal F&F or other methods. Thanks!
PS: Fun article about Sulka here: https://observer.com/2002/02/how-i-lost-my-haberdasher/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

plupy said:


> Bump & drop before taking to fleaBay. Amazing DEMOCRATIC PARTY Donkey Mascot Motif tie from SULKA
> Navy blue with extra large donkeys waving the flag by the tail. Tagged all silk (rare for motifs) and very well made for the late great Sulka. 3 7/8" wide - 1980s vintage? EX overall condition with no stains, wear Slight memory to knot. Red marker ink on keeper - maybe was a sale or close-out item? $17.50 including shipping to US -- add $2 for overseas shipping. Paypal F&F or other methods. Thanks!
> PS: Fun article about Sulka here: https://observer.com/2002/02/how-i-lost-my-haberdasher/


If anyone gets a Republican Party tie, please let me know!!!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I have been saving up several Brooks Brothers Shirts so I could list several at once. Here are some very nice BB Shirts up for your consideration. If they do not sell here they are going on ebay.

FREE CONUS SHIPPING -- MULTIPLE DISCOUNTS, IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE PRICE MAKE AN OFFER

Brooks Brothers White Button Down Collar 17.5 34 SLIM FIT NON IRON 
Excellent Condition! $24 CLAIMED 





Brooks Brothers 346 Cream/yellow (more cream than yellow, great color) Point Semi Spread Collar NON IRON
18 4/5 NICE Shirt - Excellent condition $21





Brooks Brothers Blue Button Down Collar NON IRON 16-33
EXCELLENT $24.50





Brooks Brothers 346 Striped Polo XL
Good Condition, minor pilling and fading on collar edge where it folds. 
$13





Brooks Brothers 346 Blue Point Semi Spread Collar NON IRON
18 - 4/5
Fraying on edge of collar and shirt placket as pictured
Surprisingly soft especially for a non-iron shirt
$13







Brooks Brothers 346 Button Down Collar 18 4/5 NON IRON
White with Charcoal Gray Stripes two small ¾ inch cuts on back of shirt tail right above the hem,
Very light fraying on button placket 
$15









Blue Plaid Button Down Collar XL NON IRON
VERY NICE $17 CLAIMED


----------



## Monocle

/\ "Slim Fit" :fool:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> /\ "Slim Fit" :fool:


I felt the same way except my frustration was about the 18 4/5 shirts they were TOO short for me.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> /\ "Slim Fit" :fool:


That reminds me, I've got a GB blue uni-striped OCBD to send your way . . . and assuming the BB blazer is the one I'm thinking of, I can't blame you for picking it over the J. Press.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

For your consideration today are a few Sport Coats

The first is a very handsome VINTAGE Hart Schaffner and Marx 3 button SC in a very handsome brown and multicolor plaid. This is for the smaller TRAD. No tag size, see measurements. I could not find any moth nibbles. It shows very little, if any, wear. Lightly padded shoulder. $30 w/ free shipping
The measurements are:
Chest: 21 P2P
Sleeve: 23.5 (with extra fabric if needed)
Shoulder: 17.25
Length: 28.5 BOC







The second is a very nice Southwick Guncheck (Is that right?) 2 Button darted SC.
Unfortunately, this SC has a few moth nibbles. Because of the pattern (especially with the ivory/cream background color), it is VERY hard to see them. But they are there and I have included pictures and priced accordingly.
There is no size tag. See measurements. Other than the moth nibbles, this SC is in very good shape. It is fully lined, but lightweight. Still has a model/inspection tag in the pocket. Very Lightly padded shoulder. $15 w/ free shipping
Chest: 22.5 P2P
Sleeve: 24.5 (with 2.5" extra fabric if needed)
Shoulder: 18.75
Length: 31 BOC CLAIMED 







This is on the back of one of the sleeves



This is barely noticeable, but is one on the flap of one of the pockets, I had to sort of spread the fabric to get this to show



This next one is very unique. I am jealous of whoever gets it, just because I think it could be such an interesting SC. This is a Warren Sewell 2 button sack Blazer. It is an interesting color sort of like burnt yellow? It might be called Yellow Ochre. It is sort of like tan, or gold, but with a warmer feel. I'm not sure how to describe it. 
I think this fabric is hopsack. It also has 3 patch pockets! AND a hook vent.

Now for the bad news. There is a moth nibble right on the collar where it bends. It is definitely noticeable when you look right at it. Because it is right on the fold, it might be semi-hidden. But, it is definitely there. It almost looks like you could "darn" it like people used to do with socks. That won't make it go away, but it could probably be camouflaged. 
It is priced accordingly. $15 w/ free shipping






I had never heard of Warren Sewell. But, I did a little research and found the following:

The original Sewell Manufacturing Company was founded in 1918 by Warren and Robert Sewell in Atlanta. It moved to Bremen, Georgia ten years later and in 1945, Warren split from the company to found his own tailored clothing firm, Warren Sewell Clothing Company.

According to Warren Sewell's grandson and CEO of the eponymous firm, Robin Sewell Worley, there was so much business in tailored clothing after the Second World War that it was easy for his grandfather to start another company in the same town. Family mythology has it that one day in 1945 Warren walked across the train tracks and started a new company. Both he and his brother Roy Sewell, Sr., who now worked in the company, wanted to run things, explained Worley.

Now, six decades after the split, Worley has announced an agreement in principle to acquire the Sewell Clothing Company. The combined firm will be called The Sewell Companies with Sewell's domestic and Warren Sewell's foreign operations continuing separately.

Worley commented, "Sewell Clothing Company has earned a sterling reputation for producing a superior domestically made garment. At the same time, Warren Sewell has transformed into a successful global sourcing and sales operation. By coming together, we can now offer the best of both worlds for our retail customers and friends."

"Strategically, it makes sense," Worley continued. "The tailored clothing industry has changed dramatically. The companies still running are the ones willing to change. By working together, the synergy created gives us the best opportunity for the future."

Sewell tailored clothing is carried by mid-tier chains and specialty stores.

Here are the measurements:

Chest: 23 P2P
Sleeve: 24.75 (with 2" extra fabric if needed)
Shoulder: 18.5
Length: 30.25 BOC


----------



## adoucett

Three Polo RL shirts perfect for the upcoming Spring!

All in *excellent / like new *condition.
Discounts on multiples. Otherwise, $20 ea. shipped.



















Blue micro-gingham
Size Small - Custom Fit
Approx 15-34
P2P: 19.5
Collar: 15"
Sleeves: 24.5









Pink gingham
Approx 14.5-33.5
Size Small - Custom Fit
P2P: 19.5 
Collar: 14.5
Sleeves: 24"









Yellow summer-weight oxford
Size small - classic fit
Approx 15.5-34
P2P: 22"
Collar: 15.5"
Sleeves: 24.25"


----------



## Bama87

wacolo said:


> $14 Brooks Brothers OCBD Dress Shirt 16/33 Made in the USA and Must Iron. Clean and in great shape.
> Neck 16
> Chest 24.75
> Shoulder 19
> Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5


This the door to door price?


----------



## adoucett

Price drops on everything, please check these out before they head to eBay 

*New With Tags Bills Khakis 'Cotton Tweed' trousers in M2P fit.

Size 34 - Unfinished inseam (39")

Details...


Pant style: Pleated
Closure: YKK®,Zipper
Inseam: Unhemmed 39"
Fabric: 100% cotton
Care: Dry clean
Weight: 1 lb. 6 oz.
Retail $100+

**There is some slight discoloration in the very bottom 2" of the hem -- but unless you are going to hem these to longer than a 37" inseam it would be either completely cut off or folded inside where it would not be visible.

Asking $44 ---> $38 shipped

































*Four lovely tweed jackets up for grabs today, with offerings for the smaller-ish trad as well. All are in great condition, with any flaws specifically listed. 

More pictures / details available upon request. Shipping is via USPS Priority mail. Prices are of course, open to best offers

If anyone can help me approximately size these based on the measurements, it would be _much appreciated.

*1- J.Press 3/2 sack tweed *

This is a LOVELY jacket in near-mint condition!! Has San Francisco label.

3-button sleeves, two patch pockets, and very light shoulder padding

Made in USA.

Lighter in color, with small specks of orange blue and yellow.

*Asking only $40 shipped.

Measurments: 
sleeve- 23.25" (1" to let out)
p2p- 20"
length - 31.5"
shoulders - 18"



















2- J.Press 3/2 sack tweed in overcheck.

Another great press tweed, this one in a brown and green overcheck
Also in immaculate condition! No wear to the lining whatsoever. 
Shoulder padding is light. 
Features two flap-front pockets. 3-button cuffs, and the "San Francisco" Press label.

Made in USA.

Asking $40 shipped

Measurements: 
P2P - 20.5
sleeve - 24" (1" to let out)
Length - 31"
Shoulder - 18.5"
















  

3- Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed 

A great vintage 3/2 sack tweed from Brooks Brothers.

Two patch pockets, 2-button cuffs and a hook vent.

There is a tiny hole (about 2mm in diameter) approx 2 inches above the top buttonhole on the lapel. Given the pattern however, it is not very noticeable when worn. The lining itself is in good shape, but needs to be re-attached on one side- an easy fix)

Asking $24 shipped

Size label says 42R, but please see measurements.

P2P - 21" sleeve - 23.5 
Length - 32"
Shoulder - 19"





















4- Harris Tweed 2-button Herringbone 

A very nice Harris Tweed jacket, Made in USA from 100% Scottish wool. 
Wooden buttons on front and 3 button sleeves.
Flap pockets. 
Very good condition

Asking $25 shipped

About a 37R but see measurements

P2P - 18.5
sleeve - 23.5
Length - 30.5
Shoulder - 17"





















Also for sale:

Brooks Brothers Original Polo - In burgundy, Size Large
Asking $13 shipped

Photo: https://pbrd.co/17BPIOm
Photo: https://i.imgur.com/LDbfV9B.jpg









New with tags, L.L. Bean OCBD in red university stripe

Size 15.5-34

Asking only $18 shipped










Photo: https://pbrd.co/1Gy9p5T

Turnbull & Asser shirts- How about a buy one get one free deal?
Take both for $22 shipped.
Both approximately size 15.5-34 and somewhat slim fit. I have the exact measurements somewhere but will need to search for them.

1- The blue/red stripe is a french cuff. This one is in good condition with no flaws

2- The thicker Blue/purple stripe is a 2-button cuff. There is some wearing to the surface of the buttons on this shirt but they are all functional. Overall okay condition.
Made in England, with English spread collars to match. Mother of pearl buttons.



















Shirt 1a
Shirt 1b
Shirt 2a
Shirt 2b
*_


----------



## wacolo

Bama87 said:


> This the door to door price?


Yup. I edited the post, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JackFlash

*Shell Cordovan AE Sandord - 9 1/2 D [$90 shipped CONUS]
*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qb2qmhhveo8h18m/AAAxd_3o7TMlXR3LUfTswAvta?dl=0

Detailed set of pictures. Uppers are in great condition: no dryness, cracking, or scratches. I worked on them for a while to remove old layers of polish. New owner can add color as desired. Heels are in good shape. Slight give on the sole of the right shoe where the ball of the foot is (area in question as big as a quarter). Otherwise, heels are strong. Throw a topy on these and be good to go. Shoe trees not included.

_Also have a near mint pair of Hanover shell cordovan PTBs in 7 1/2 (D/B). _


----------



## Nobleprofessor

JackFlash said:


> *Shell Cordovan AE Sandord - 9 1/2 D [$90 shipped CONUS]
> *
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qb2qmhhveo8h18m/AAAxd_3o7TMlXR3LUfTswAvta?dl=0
> 
> Detailed set of pictures. Uppers are in great condition: no dryness, cracking, or scratches. I worked on them for a while to remove old layers of polish. New owner can add color as desired. Heels are in good shape. Slight give on the sole of the right shoe where the ball of the foot is (area in question as big as a quarter). Otherwise, heels are strong. Throw a topy on these and be good to go. Shoe trees not included.
> 
> _Also have a near mint pair of Hanover shell cordovan PTBs in 7 1/2 (D/B). _


Are you sure those are shell cordovan? There is some micro-creasing that doesn't look like shell. I could certainly be wrong.


----------



## Orgetorix

Where do you see micro-creasing? There's some roughness in the the ripples on the vamp (common for shell), but no micro-creasing. Those are unmistakeably shell.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> Where do you see micro-creasing? There's some roughness in the the ripples on the vamp (common for shell), but no micro-creasing. Those are unmistakeably shell.


Ok. My mistake.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I agree. Nice shoes. Nice price. Someone should snap those up.



Orgetorix said:


> Where do you see micro-creasing? There's some roughness in the the ripples on the vamp (common for shell), but no micro-creasing. Those are unmistakeably shell.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ 7.5 is a small foot.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN EVERYTHING IN THE USA, with International inquiries welcome, and shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

*2) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*3) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*4) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*5) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*6) VINTAGE Classic Autumnal Plaid 3/2 jacket*

This is wonderful! A true vintage 3/2 jacket that dates from the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this was made by Palm Beach, back when they made good stuff, for Strawbridge & Clothiers, of Philadelphia--the Strawbridge Building is now occupied by a mall brand, having folded in the 1990s, but during its existence it was a bastion of tradliness for the Philadelphia Main Line country club set.

This jacket is lovely! Its tweed has a classic 1950s/1960s patterning and colourway, a subdued plaid in muted forest greens and dark chestnuts, with a lighter green--almost grassgreen--overcheck. Although it has a 3/2 lapel, it features subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined. It as, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have two minor issues: One of the cuff buttons is missing, which I would simply fix by converting it to a one-button cuff on both sides. And the lining has some fading to its colour at the edges owing to its age. Given these minor issues this is overlal in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



    

*7) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*9) Basketweave Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer *

This is a lovely jacket! A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked--as they should be with Harris Tweed!--and they have just the right amount of patina. The tweed is wonderful; at first sight, it presents as a standard grey/black.cream basketweave, but closer inspection reveals that it is flecked throughout with chestnut brown, sky blue, corn yellow, and forest green--a lovely subtle Harris! It has lovely natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*12) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*14) STUNNING Plaid 3/2 sack with BAKELITE HUNTING DOG BUTTONS!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is GORGEOUS! I'm loathe to part with this, but I have to admit that it just doesn't fit me properly--if it did, of it it could be tailored to fit, there's no way that it would be here.

The patterning and colouring are terrific--I'll let the pictures here speak for themselves! WHat yoiu can't tell from the pictures is that the cloth is wonderful--wool, but with a gorgeously soft hand and texture, that's almost flannel-like. This is a very luxurious jacket indeed! This is cut as a 3/2 sack, with a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. The shoulders are wonderfuly natural. And the buttons are FANTASTIC--my pictures don't do them justice at all. Creamy and smooth, they appear to be horn, but are actually more likely to be very fine Bakelite--and they feature a bas-relief of a standing hunting dog!

This really is a beautiful jacket, and I'm sorry to let it go....
*
Asking just $38, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







   

*16) Donegal Tweed, Made in Ireland.*

*CLAIMED!*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from handwoven Donegal tweed, this was made in Ireland by Ardara of Co. Donegal. It is a classic three-button Irish walking jacket, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It features leather-covered football buttons, and has three button cuffs. The cloth is classic Donegal; tan,m cream, and black in a pepper-and-salt pattern. It is half-canvased and fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 46R; this measure*s:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 30 1/4





  

*17) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*19) VINTAGE 3/2 sack! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*21) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*22) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*23) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*24) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*25) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Plaid Tweed*

*CLAIMED!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heathery tweed, the colourway and patterning are utterly autumnal; a beautiful medley of greys and browns and brackens. This is a contemporary two button model with very subtle darting; it has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 7/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*26) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*27) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*28) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*29) Deansgate tweed jacket*

A very nice tweed in herringbone and barleycorn from Deansgate, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a two button closure, with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4



     

*30) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*31) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*32) FREE NWT Calvin Klein jacket*

This is a very nice jacket, and with the addition of blonde buttons would make a lovely blazer for Spring or early Fall. This is darted with a three button front and four button cuffs; it features a twin vent and full lining. It was Made in Canada, and is 100% lighter-weight wool. It is very nicely cut! It is NWT, and so is in excellent condition--apart from a tiny missed thread hole on one sleeve, as shown. The original retail was $350, so how about free? Just send me $13 for shipping!

Tagged a 44, this measures:[/B]

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       


*33) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## JackFlash

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ 7.5 is a small foot.


To clarify, if there is a need, the shoes pictured are 9.5 D. Just thought I would mention that I also had some 7.5 PTBs that I would be putting up soon as well. Indeed they are small.

Also, to address other concerns, the shoes are *100% guaranteed shell cordovan*. I have sold multiple pairs of shell cordovan shoes on this board. I spotted them a mile away and was surprised how great the condition of the leather was. Also, I believe that AE shell are the only AE shoes to offer a dovetail heel (assuming original).


----------



## TexJake

For your consideration: 
$35 Shipped CONUS
I have a pair of Allen Edmonds Rockland loafers in size 9 1/2 B. Overall, these are in good condition. There are no cuts, scrapes, scars, or any other major issues I could find with these. Just gave them some TLC and they are quite nice, just not quite the right size for me. The soles are in good shape, with a little wear showing on the heels. Here's a link to an album with a few more pictures. 
Feel free to contact me with any questions, offers, or trades! Thanks!!!

Photo Album



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

JackFlash said:


> Also, I believe that AE shell are the only AE shoes to offer a dovetail heel (assuming original).


AE also utilized the dovetail on their made for Brooks Brothers calf offerings.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> AE also utilized the dovetail on their made for Brooks Brothers calf offerings.


BTW Doc, your inbox is full.


----------



## Orgetorix

JackFlash said:


> Also, I believe that AE shell are the only AE shoes to offer a dovetail heel (assuming original).





drlivingston said:


> AE also utilized the dovetail on their made for Brooks Brothers calf offerings.


They also started using the combo heel on some of the regular AE line, starting somewhere around 2009 or 10...somewhere after the current Grangaard group bought the company and revamped the offerings.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Church's Tassel Loafers.*
> Very good condition.
> Some scuff marks noticed on very close inspection, but not noticeable.
> Size is 9.5 C, but would work for someone who wears a 9.5 D as well.
> The heels and soles are in very good condition. No thinning and still has lots of wear left in them.
> *$40 shipped CONUS.*


pg 1099


----------



## Orgetorix

Can't believe nobody has snapped up those Church's yet.


----------



## Dmontez

I have here for your consideration a truly beautiful Izod LaCoste (from when the two brands were one) It was made by PBM of Philadelphia for Dillard's. This thing is in excellent condition, and ready for spring/summer. Hopsack fabric it has 2 patch pockets, light colored horn buttons, and is half lined. What is that, Kansas City Royals blue?
It measures out to be a 43-44 I believe, but I cannot find any size tags on it.

$45.00 ought to get it to your front door in the US. I am also open to trades in Shoes size 11, staple suits in 46R, and repp striped ties.

Shoulders: 19.5
P2P: 22.25
Sleeves: 25.5
Boc: 31


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> Can't believe nobody has snapped up those Church's yet.


Seems like no one wants quality shoes for cheap anymore. Tweedy Don had a pair of fantastic shell PTB's linger for awhile lately. I also think those Sanfords are a great deal--at $90, wear them for awhile, send them in for recrafting and you've got an as-new pair of shell in a desirable size and pattern for $215.


----------



## JackFlash

Guys, please stop. They are 100% shell. I have sold tons of shell cordovan, including on this board. There is no confusion here.



FLCracka said:


> Org: Your opinion carries a lot of weight, as far as I'm concerned, so I want to believe you are right....especially given your emphatic statement. Having said that, I think I must have picked up the same thing Nobleprofessor was picking up from the pics, because I was on the fence between shell and calf when I viewed them. I am very interested in the shoes, assuming they are shell, which is the only reason I'm bothering to bring this up again. Is everyone else as sure as Org on the matter? Doesn't AE stamp Shell Cordovan on their soles also? Maybe the stamps are already worn off??


----------



## ilrprbp

Cardinals5 to the rescue.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?110401-A-Hunter-s-Guide-Shell-Model-Numbers


----------



## Reuben

*CLAIMED
*
If anyone's interested, there's a pretty nice navy linen/cotton sport coat on the abandoned clothes rack at my dry cleaner. It's a massimo dutti, so nothing special, but buggy lined, entirely unstructured, dual vents and has patch pockets. It's tagged a 44R and judging from how it fits me I'd say it's true to size except for the arms which are pretty dang long. It's got a pretty nasty snag on the underside of one sleeve, but between the location, the color of the jacket, and the extremely slubby and rough weave of the fabric I'd say you could trim it back and repair it nearly imperceptibly. If anyone wants it, it's $4 plus the cost of shipping, probably about ten total, and I'll be stopping tomorrow before leaving for the week.


----------



## FLMike

JackFlash said:


> Guys, please stop. They are 100% shell. I have sold tons of shell cordovan, including on this board. There is no confusion here.


The matter is settled. Sorry for seeking confirmation when none was needed. Beautiful shoes.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Joseph and Lyman black cable knit cashmere sweater
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 27.5
> Sleeve: 33.5
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph and Lyman cashmere sweater--Fair Isle like pattern
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 28
> Sleeve: 35.5
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren blue cable knit Alpaca sweater
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Length: 26
> Sleeve: 33.5
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> This sportcoat is a bit of a mystery. I posted a question about it in the Thrift brags/blues thread yesterday. I've never seen the maker before. That said, it is a beautiful coat in like new condition. It does have more European stylings--2 patch pockets--unflapped, dual vents in the back. It is not overly padded in the shoulders, though. 2 button, darted.
> 
> Made in Italy.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 25 +2
> 
> $45 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Bills Khakis long sleeve button down sport shirt--light blue gingham
> Made in USA
> Size M
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Millar button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Brothers blue and white button down dress shirt
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Country Classics ecru spread collar dress shirt w/barrel cuffs
> Made in England
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberrys yellow spread collar dress shirt
> Made in USA
> 
> 17 x 34
> 
> $19 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> All of these shirts come from my closet--time for a much needed purge of things that don't get enough wear. There are no problems with any of these. I'm more than happy to make reductions for multiple purchases so make offers and take these off my hands...
> 
> Hilditch and Key French blue spread collar, barrel cuff
> 16 x 34
> 
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New and Lingwood, spread collar, French cuff
> 16 x 33
> 
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren tab collar, barrel cuff
> Tagged M and measures 16 x 34
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers spread collar, barrel cuff
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> $13 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff
> 16 x 34
> 
> $10 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff, slim fit
> 16 x 34
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff
> 16 x 34
> 
> $10 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar, French cuff
> 16 x 33
> 
> $10 conus


----------



## ATL

Maker: Brooks Brothers

Color: Russell Plaid pattern. Brown undertones with yellow, burgundy and green hues.

Size: Tagged 42 XL.

Fabric: 100 percent imported Saxxon wool.

Measurements: 

p2p: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26.25
Length: 33.5 (from bottom of collar)

$75 SHIPPED










Maker: Brooks Brothers

Color: Glen plaid pattern. Gray with blues.

Size: Tagged 42 L. See measurements.

Fabric: 100 percent Loro Piana wool.

Measurements: 

p2p: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve: 26.25
Length: 33 (from bottom of collar)

$75 SHIPPED


----------



## Pentheos

*Barbour Shirts*

Were tagged (now removed) XXL, fit like an American XL. Please see actual sizes (identical for both shirts). Excellent condition. Must-iron. At 6'4", the body of the shirt is a bit short for me in the front (note: I had an extra button added to the front at the bottom).

Asking $27.00 CONUS for both.

Neck: 19"
Pit to pit: 26.5" (same measurement at waist---i.e., they do not flare out)
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (from shoulder seam; so approximately a 36" sleeve length)









*Lands' End Short Sleeve Madras Shirts*

Tagged XXL/T, see measurements below. These were bought new by me last summer. They were always much too large for me and consequently were worn very little. Very good condition, but there is some minor piling here and there---no surprise, it's a casual, thin fabric.

Asking $30.00 CONUS for all three.

Neck: 20"
Pit to pit: 29"
BOC: 34"









*Brooks Brothers "346" Polo Shirts*

Tagged XL "Original Fit", see measurements below. Dark gray, and a peachy-orange color. Purchased new by me, hardly worn, in excellent condition.

Pit to pit: 25"
BOC: 34"

Asking $25.00 CONUS for both.





*The Deal*

Take the two Barbour tattersall shirts, the three Lands' End madras shirts, and the two Brooks Brothers polos for $65.00 CONUS.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

JackFlash said:


> Guys, please stop. They are 100% shell. I have sold tons of shell cordovan, including on this board. There is no confusion here.


Sorry, I didn't mean to start anything. I was just expressing my (apparently incorrect) opinion. I did actually look at the shell hunters guide and didn't see the style number. But, I didn't go all the way through it.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

DROPS!



Nobleprofessor said:


> I have been saving up several Brooks Brothers Shirts so I could list several at once. Here are some very nice BB Shirts up for your consideration. If they do not sell here they are going on ebay.
> 
> FREE CONUS SHIPPING -- MULTIPLE DISCOUNTS, IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE PRICE MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> Brooks Brothers White Button Down Collar 17.5 34 SLIM FIT NON IRON
> Excellent Condition! $24 CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Cream/yellow (more cream than yellow, great color) Point Semi Spread Collar NON IRON
> 18 4/5 NICE Shirt - Excellent condition $21  NOW $18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Blue Button Down Collar NON IRON 16-33
> EXCELLENT $24.50 NOW $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Striped Polo XL
> Good Condition, minor pilling and fading on collar edge where it folds.
> $13 NOW $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Blue Point Semi Spread Collar NON IRON
> 18 - 4/5
> Fraying on edge of collar and shirt placket as pictured
> Surprisingly soft especially for a non-iron shirt
> $13 NOW $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Button Down Collar 18 4/5 NON IRON
> White with Charcoal Gray Stripes two small ¾ inch cuts on back of shirt tail right above the hem,
> Very light fraying on button placket
> $15  NOW $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Plaid Button Down Collar XL NON IRON
> VERY NICE $17 CLAIMED


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Drop:

NOW $55 and free shipping



Nobleprofessor said:


> Here is a trad staple -- although these are getting more and more rare.
> 
> This is is as Trad as it gets.
> 
> Corbin 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer gold Buttons, True Natural shoulder, and a hook vent.
> 
> Measurements
> 
> 22 P2P
> 
> 24.25 Sleeve
> 
> 18.25 Shoulder
> 
> 31.75 BOC
> 
> VERY GOOD Vintage Condition
> O
> []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $65 with free priority mail CONUS shipping -- NOW $55
> 
> Paypal FF payment
> 
> Open to trades!!


----------



## conductor

For you consideration:

Polo for Saks 5th Ave. A union made in USA 3/2 roll field coat. This thing is THICK - not just a hearty tweed, but a true coat weight. Leather-shanked football buttons, lapped seams, throat latch and keeper, fully lined, center vent, darted. Wish it was a tad smaller, but I'm sucking in for these pics!

Tagged 42L, but please see measurements.

Chest - 21.5
Length - 32 from BOC
Shoulder - 19
Sleeve - 25 + 2
Waist - 20.5

Asking $60, shipped conus.


----------



## straw sandals

^^^That's a really fantastic coat.

(but not my size!)


----------



## 32rollandrock

I thought the same. A steal at the listed price.


----------



## Duvel

I could almost make that work, if if were not for the chest. Seems small in that dimension for a 42.


----------



## gamma68

*CRITTER CORDS*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Scottish Terrier corduroys*
Flat front, no cuffs
Appears virtually unworn, no flaws
Tagged 38-32, measures 38" waist 31.5" inseam
*CLAIMED*

------------------------------------------------------------

*EXCEPTIONALLY RARE FLECKED BUTTERSCOTCH HARRIS TWEED* *w/TRIPLE PATCH POCKETS*

This is one of the most wonderfully woven Harris Tweeds you'll ever find. It not only features a creamy butterscotch with robin's egg blue and chestnut flecks, it originally came from a city that no longer exists in name.

Tailored by the long-gone McGolrick & Son in Pt. Arthur, Ontario. The city amalgamated with surrounding communities and was renamed Thunder Bay in 1970. Judging by the early HT Orb label, I believe this jacket dates from the late 1940s.

The person who snags this beauty will be getting one heck of a nice vintage jacket.

* Two-button front with two-button cuffs
* Leather buttons with leather shanks
* Triple patch pockets
* Single vent, half lined
* A small smudge at the back of the right cuff that will likely come out with a dry cleaning. Otherwise no holes, tears, stains or other apparent flaws

ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS
Shoulders: 18.25" 
Chest: 41"
Waist: 38" (no room to let out)
Sleeve: 23.5" (+2.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Le Tricot Marine sweater. XL. MADE IN IRELAND. The best Guernsey sweaters available!*

Le Tricot Marine of Ireland are well-known for making THE best Guernsey sweaters available today, and while this isn't a Guernsey the quality of this sweater clearly shows why their reputation is utterly justified--it's absolutely gorgeous! Made in Ireland (of course), this sweater is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Tagged XL; this measures:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c.33
Length: 26


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes. Size 7 Women's.*

You know just what these are, and, hopefully, so does she--the classic LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe! Perfect for Spring wear and now eminently desirable--especially since these are both more trad, and have more cachet than the far more recent and common Bean Boots--these have some minor wear to the heels and soles, as shown, and some creasing to the tongue, as shown. As such, they're in Very Good condition.

Made in Maine, USA--of course! These are a size 7 L (LADIES).

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## drlivingston

Seeing this picture makes me think of my favorite Friends episode (sorry for a re-post from earlier)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Italian trousers! Not Trad, but lovely...*

*...and probably of interest to someone here, especially at these prices!* 

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Luciano Barbera trousers.* All wool, these are cut from a beautiful Donegal-esque pepper and salt tweed cloth. These were Made in Italy, and are absolutely beautiful. Naturally, they feature Barbera's signature buttons. They are pleated and cuffed, and are in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.*

Waist: 17 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 27 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff.





  

*2) Zanella trousers*. These are beautiful! Made in Italy, they're a wonderful and sophisticated midnight blue. The woolen cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. They feature Zanella's signature buttons, and are pleated and cuffed. They're in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $30, or offer.

Waist: 17 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/4 cuffs.


----------



## ATL

BUMP.... and something new:

It's hard to describe, or to capture in photos, how amazing and perfect this coat is. There are no nibbles, snags or even any signs of use on the outside of the jacket. (the only small, quick-fix issues are some undone stitching in one of the pockets (pictured) and at the bottom of the lining).

This is an excellent, USA-made full canvas coat from the 1960s. It has amazing details -- just look at those buttons and the hand stitched button holes!

Maker: Kuppenheimer
Size: Tagged 40 R. See measurements.
Fabric: 100 percent wool.

Measurements: 

p2p: 23 3/4
sleeve (from shoulder seam): 24
shoulder: 18ish
length (on back of coat, from under collar): 38

$175 shipped. This is pretty firm, but completely worth it.







































ATL said:


> Maker: Brooks Brothers
> 
> Color: Russell Plaid pattern. Brown undertones with yellow, burgundy and green hues.
> 
> Size: Tagged 42 XL.
> 
> Fabric: 100 percent imported Saxxon wool.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> p2p: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26.25
> Length: 33.5 (from bottom of collar)
> 
> $75 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maker: Brooks Brothers
> 
> Color: Glen plaid pattern. Gray with blues.
> 
> Size: Tagged 42 L. See measurements.
> 
> Fabric: 100 percent Loro Piana wool.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> p2p: 22.5
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Sleeve: 26.25
> Length: 33 (from bottom of collar)
> 
> $75 SHIPPED


----------



## JackFlash

Shoes have been spoken for; thank you.



JackFlash said:


> *Shell Cordovan AE Sanford - 9 1/2 D [$90 shipped CONUS]*
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qb2qmhhveo8h18m/AAAxd_3o7TMlXR3LUfTswAvta?dl=0
> 
> Detailed set of pictures. Uppers are in great condition: no dryness, cracking, or scratches. I worked on them for a while to remove old layers of polish. New owner can add color as desired. Heels are in good shape. Slight give on the sole of the right shoe where the ball of the foot is (area in question as big as a quarter). Otherwise, heels are strong. Throw a topy on these and be good to go. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

DROPS!



Nobleprofessor said:


> I have about 250 pair of shoes that I have purchased to resell. I have sold several hundred pairs on ebay. But, I have discovered over the last few years that shoes are labor intensive.
> 
> I'm going to do a trial listing on here for a number of shoes. I'm pricing these to sell.
> I could take a lot of time to polish these and make them look great. But, if I take that time to polish and take 10-12 pictures and write a detailed ebay listing, the price would be a lot higher.
> 
> So, here are some bargains. I am mostly just trying to get my purchase price back for these - on a few I am trying make a little, but not much. *The price also reflects FREE SHIPPING for CONUS (that costs on average about $9).*
> 
> Each of these are in good shape. They do not have holes in the soles or any serious problems. Any damage or problems that I noted will be described.
> 
> This particular group is mostly odd sizes, but are quality shoes. All of these shoes have minor bumps and scrapes. 98% would come out with a good polish. No major cuts, tears, or holes. Some surface cracking on a few shoes, but I have noted that on the descriptions if applicable.
> 
> A few of the Allen Edmonds would be good candidates for recrafting.
> 
> *Johnston Murphy Black Oxfords. * This is similar to a whole cut, but it has a stitched edge around the laces. I'm not sure what that would be called. It is a 9C. It is in good condition. It does have minor creasing in the toe box. *$25 Now $22*
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COLE Haan Green label loafers. * They are 10M. The original sole has been replaced. They are in good shape. *$23 NOW $20  *
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *H.S. Trask Multi Colored Boat Style Shoe* with lug sole. They are 10.5M. These have a embossed trout fly design. They are pretty cool. I would definitely keep them if they are my size. *$28 NOW $24 *
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnston Murphy Cap Toe with perf details*. They are 13B. One of the soles has a soft spot. They will need to be resoled eventually. * $20 NOW $16 *
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *Florsheim Tassel Loafer 10B $28 NOW $23*
> 
> NICE vintage Florsheim Imperial Quality Tassel Loafers. VERY soft leather. Vintage design and quality not like the crap that Florsheim made later.
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *Allen Edmonds "Bancroft" Oxford. * The toe has very interesting detail with a "rolled" edge. This is an expensive detail because it has to be finished by hand. Size 10A $35 NOW $30
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Edmonds "Arlington"* brogue Kiltie Tassel slip on good shape. Only minor scuffs. Nice shoes size 10A *$30 $25*
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Edmonds "Jevard" Wingtip* Size 10B, need some TLC. Damage on rim indicating the previous owner did not ever use shoe horns. Also, there is a soft spot in one sole. They will need resoled eventually. Upper has surface creases and cracking. *$20 NOW $15 *
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Edmonds NST? *I can't read the name. I think these would be called Norweigian Split Toe. Size 10A, also has one soft spot and will need resoled eventually. *$20 NOW $15*
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *Allen Edmonds "Globetrotter"* Plain Toe. Has a vibram sole. Needs a good polish. But, very serviceable shoes. SIZE 10B *$20  NOW $15*
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Edmonds "Globetrotter" *Plain Toe, Size 10B, for whatever reason, this pair feels VERY LIGHT, much lighter than the other pair of Globetrotters.
> Upper has Surface cracking. *$20  NOW $15*
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I have MANY other shoes. LOTS of them are in excellent shape. I am a fan of vintage wingtips and I have a lot of those. I have a lot of Allen Edmonds, but most of them are in narrow sizes. If there is a particular style you are looking for, let me know. I have very limited selection of shell cordovan shoes currently.
> 
> If my asking price is too high, please make an offer. You are not going to offend me.
> 
> *I am also open to trades! *


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Fraser Tartan said:


> *Hanover Imperial Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers*
> 
> Made in USA
> 
> Size: 12 C/A
> 
> General marks and wear including some cuts along the top edge (see photos for detail).
> 
> $35 (firm) including shipping via USPS Priority Mail with Tracking (USA only). Payment via PayPal.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/f/eylOUN5Tj https://imageshack.com/f/eye1lOVwj https://imageshack.com/f/ipG1uuWyj https://imageshack.com/f/p8yZB3O0j https://imageshack.com/f/pajY1VqBj https://imageshack.com/f/pdhcCaoij https://imageshack.com/f/f0ku74tmj https://imageshack.com/f/f0AvDhtOj https://imageshack.com/f/iddfV2HKj https://imageshack.com/f/ip0Cypb2j https://imageshack.com/f/f0iFGZ7Sj


Those are nice shoes! I sent you a PM Fraser!


----------



## will74

Fraser Tartan said:


> I wonder if you all know about this...
> 
> _Secret PayPal Shipping Labels & Stamps off-eBay Mailing_
> https://www.ebay.com/gds/Secret-Pay...ps-off-eBay-Mailing-/10000000007215096/g.html
> 
> Print your own USPS shipping labels through PayPal and you'll get discounted USPS Commercial Base shipping rates, free tracking, and not need to stand in line at the post office. The big secret is that by using the following link, you get the benefits without having to have an associated eBay or PayPal transaction.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now


Thank you, excellent tip! I was not aware of that.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers button down long sleeve sport shirt--kind of a lightweight flannel
Size M

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
Must Iron, Made in USA
16 x 34

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
16.5 x 35

$22 conus


----------



## jfkemd

*Brooks Brothers Tweed Sack 40S
*Very good condition. No holes.
Lapped Seams.
Natural Shoulders
Only flaw is incomplete detachment of the lining where the vent is. This should be an easy fix and does not detract from the overall appearance of the coat.
Please see pictures for details.
$45 shipped CONUS only
Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 29
Sleeves: 22.5


----------



## brantley11

I know this is probably going to fall on deaf ears but I am looking to buy a used Filson wax canvas Briefcase. the smaller one #256. Any color, but navy or black. Let me know if you have one. I could package money or items for trade.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I received the Hanover Shell Tassel loafers that I purchased from Fraser Tartan ALREADY! WOW! These are great shoes! AND they got to me in two days! Fantastic! Very pleased!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Are you sure those are shell? They look to me like...

Just kidding. Nice stuff.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Are you sure those are shell? They look to me like...
> 
> Just kidding. Nice stuff.


HA! They do have some creasing that looks odd. But, they are definitely shell. Plus, you can still read the sole where it says Genuine Shell Cordovan.


----------



## JackFlash

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Are you sure those are shell? They look to me like...
> 
> Just kidding. Nice stuff.


Yeah, I see some microcreasing


----------



## Orgetorix

Somewhere around here I have a picture of some Florsheim Yumas I thrifted a few years ago that very nearly disproved the "shell doesn't get microcreases" theory. I'll have to look on my computer at home and see if I still have the pictures. The previous owner had crushed the rear quarters too many times putting them on without a shoehorn, and the shell was crumpled pretty finely - not quite as fine as calf, but much smaller wrinkles than you normally see on shell.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Somewhere around here I have a picture of some Florsheim Yumas I thrifted a few years ago that very nearly disproved the "shell doesn't get microcreases" theory. I'll have to look on my computer at home and see if I still have the pictures. The previous owner had crushed the rear quarters too many times putting them on without a shoehorn, and the shell was crumpled pretty finely - not quite as fine as calf, but much smaller wrinkles than you normally see on shell.


I had a very similar experience with a pair of shell Leeds ptbs. When kneeling at mass, I would abuse the toe area of the shoes. And, like you said, there were semi-microcreases. I spent many hours with bone and hot spoon on those shoes.


----------



## Orgetorix

If anyone has a set of medium brown buttons laying around, or a jacket with such that's going to be trashed or donated, let me know. I recently thrifted an orphaned Samuelsohn navy jacket that I'm going to turn into a blazer. I already have blazers with brass and MOP buttons, so I want to go with brown horn for a medium-contrast option. 

Thinking something about this color:


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN THE UK Antartex Waxed Cotton Jacket. Like Barbour Border!*

Barbours and other waxed cotton jackets are perfect for Spring--lightweight enough to be comfortable, waterproof enough to keep you dry in Spring showers, and, of course,m very, very cool!

Antartex are a well-established British clothing company best known for their excellent quality sheepskin products and other traditional cold-weather gear--hence their name, "Antartex"! But they also produce waxed cotton jackets that rival those of Barbour in quality--and, unlike many of Barbour's current offerings, those of Antartex are all made in the UK.

This terrific waxed cotton jacket is no exception! Clearly modeled after the iconic Barbour Border, this jacket has two deep front bellows pockets, and two slash handwarmer pockets on the sides. It closes with both a heavy-duty zipper (with a ringpull, like Barbour), and press-studs. It has a corduroy collar, and the sleeves feature storm cuffs. It has a classic tartan lining--this also appears in the side handwarmer pockets. It has a deep interior game pocket as well as an interior chest pocket. It has raglan sleeves.

This coat could use a coat of wax, but it could easily be worn as it is. It's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged an XXL, this fits much smaller-more like a 42 or 44. *

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: c.33
Length (BOC): 35.


----------



## 32rollandrock

JackFlash said:


> Yeah, I see some microcreasing


And JackFlash for the win.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> If anyone has a set of medium brown buttons laying around, or a jacket with such that's going to be trashed or donated, let me know. I recently thrifted an orphaned Samuelsohn navy jacket that I'm going to turn into a blazer. I already have blazers with brass and MOP buttons, so I want to go with brown horn for a medium-contrast option.


What button configuration are you wanting? 3-button or 2-button front? How many cuff buttons?


----------



## Dr. D

*Brooks Brothers unlined OCBD - 15.5/34*

This is the gold standard - an 80's vintage Brooks OCBD in white
Unlined collar and cuffs
Six button front
In great condition - soft and broken in
Fits true to labeled size - I am a 16-3 and I find it too tight in the collar and too long in the sleeves
Only issue is the name written on the collar label
I gave this the serious Oxiclean treatment so it is sparkling

*SALE PENDING*




*Brooks Brothers pleated formal shirt - 15.5/34*

Vintage Brooks formal shirt with 5 pleats on each side
This is the OLD Brooks label, "MACHINE WASH HOT" (1970's I think)
Unlined collar and French cuffs
Three buttons on front (collar and 2 lowest) with holes for 3 studs
Excellent condition and apears to have been worn sparingly
The only issue I see is there is a small bit of a broken collar stay in the collar. I think it may be starched in there - I didn't try to remove it
Fits true to labeled size
I gave this the serious Oxiclean treatment so it is sparkling

*SALE PENDING*


----------



## Dr. D

*LLBean tweed trousers - size 35*

Brown based tweed
flat front, no cuffs
100% wool
Made in the USA - when's the last time you saw that from Beans?!?
great condition with no issues

tagged 35
waist: 35 + 2
inseam: 29 + 2" in hem

*SOLD*







*Luciano Barbera twills - size 34*

British khaki, VERY heavy twill trousers
Made for Louis, Boston
100% wool, made in Italy
buttons for braces
pleated with 1.5" cuffs
excellent condition with no issues

no tagged size
waist: 34 + 2
inseam: 29.5 with 1.5" cuffs + 1.5" in hem

$25 shipped







*
Barbour cords
*
Golden khaki color
Yes, they are pleated but they are British so that's just the way it is
tagged size 36 - unfinished
these appear unworn and have a dry cleaning tag attached
No issues except that there is matting on the waist where the hanger was clamped on, but I assume this would come out when washed

waist: 38
length: 36 unfinished

$22 shipped


----------



## Dr. D

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Sack Suit - 42L
*
Navy flannel chalkstripe 3/2 sack suit
fully canvassed
buttons for braces
Brooks standard 2 buttons on the sleeves
excellent condition - there is some minor matting of the flannel on the seat of the pants but this suit appears to have been worn sparingly

Tagged 42L 37W

shoulder: 19
chest: 44
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 32.5

trouser waist: 38 with nothing to let out
trouser inseam: 31.5 with 1.75" cuffs and 1.25" hem

$50 shipped



 
*
Andover Shop glenplaid suit*

Gray and charcoal glenlaid with blue windowpane overlay
2 button darted suit with pleated trousers
Very high quality material - it _feels _like a top end suit
Tailored in USA of imported fabric
fully lined with buttons for braces
very good condition - there is a very small white stain on the upper right chest (see pic with pencil pointing at it) - the mark is virtually invisible from more than a foot away and may very well come out with cleaning

Tagged 42 tall

shoulder: 19.5
chest: 46
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 32.5

trouser waist: 38 + 2 
trouser inseam: 30.5 with 1.5" cuffs and 1" hem

$30 shipped








*
Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit *

made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks. I think this is cheviot - it is almost tweed but not as coarse. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

$30 shipped





*42L Gray herringbone Harris Tweed*

Tailored by Palm Beach for Benoit's (once the largest men's store in Maine)
lapped seams and lapels
2 button front with subtle darts
4 buttons on each sleeve
great condition, no noted flaws
no size tag, about a 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeves: 26+2
length: 31.5

$22 shipped




*JAB tartan sportscoat
*"Modern Gordon" tartan - dark navy with red, gold and green windowpane (see close-up photo for best representation of color - the big pic is washed out)
97% wool and 3% cashmere - very soft and luxurious
2 button darted front and fully lined
4 buttons on each sleeve
Made in Mexico
great condition, no noted flaws
tagged 42L

shoulder: 20
chest: 46
sleeve: 26.5 +2
length: 33

$22 shipped




*
42L Brooks Brothers olive glen plaid suit*
2 button darted front
heavier than worsted, like a lightweight flannel with some nap to it
pleated trousers without cuffs
great condition, no noted flaws
tagged 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeve: 26+2
length: 32

waist: 36 +2
inseam: 31+2.5"

$25 shipped


----------



## Monocle

A few bows, a coupla belts, and some other ties. Shipped. Take $1 off for 2 or more, and $2 off for 4 or more, any combo. Offers always. Prices "shipped"

(1a) Beau Ties green label silk *CLAIMED*(1b) Beau Ties by Jean *CLAIMED
*

(2a) Lands End Silk *$12.00* (2b) Talbot Repp *CLAIMED*


(3a) Ken Gordon Repp fully lined 3.25 x 57 *$12.00 *(3b) Ken Gordon Repp fully lined 3 3/8 x 56 *$12.00*

(4a) vtg Brooks 3.25 x 56 *$12.00 * (4b) Older LE A&S fully lined 3 x 57 *$12.00 * (4c) vtg Brooks 3.25 x 58 (long) *CLAIMED**


*Pendletons* $12.00 ea *(5a) Green 3 x 55 (5b) Brn/Blue 3.25 x 57 (5c) Red/Grn 3 1/8 x 56 (5d) Tan 3 x 56 (5e) Red/Blue 3 x 55


(6a) Traditionalist Pink and Green 3 x 56 *$8.00 * (6b) Teapot Emblematic (this is a corporate but I do believe it is silk in fact) 3.25 x 57 *$10.00 * (6c) vtg Brooks deadstock from Filene's 3.25 x 56 *CLAIMED**


*(7a) Trafalgar basic black dress belt barely worn size 34 x 1 1/8"wide *CLAIMED
*(7b) Trafalgar Cortina black dress belt new with tags size 36 *CLAIMED*
(7c) English calf or deerskin gloves - gently used and a few times by moi. Name of glover is "Hewing and ..(unreadable) Size 10 *$12.00
*


----------



## jogowill

Drop...



jogowill said:


> Okay, so "VERY" similar wasn't exactly right--mine is flannel, 2-button, and the shoulders are lightly padded--but it's still an excellent navy Corbin! The top of the vent liner could stand to be resewn, but that's about as minor as it gets (and not exactly necessary).
> 
> *$48 CONUS or offer
> 
> *Approximate measurments:
> 
> P2P: 20
> Shoulder: 17.25
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length (BoC): 28


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> What button configuration are you wanting? 3-button or 2-button front? How many cuff buttons?


2-button front; not picky about cuffs. I think TweedyDon already has me taken care of, though! Thanks!


----------



## sskim3

Orgetorix said:


> 2-button front; not picky about cuffs. I think TweedyDon already has me taken care of, though! Thanks!


I have been looking at eBay for some buttons as well. Never occurred to me to ask the forum if they had buttons available. I acquired a nwt JPress flannel 3/2 sack navy jacket (looks like it was part of a suit) but switching the buttons would make it a very serviceable as a sports coat. If you do have medium horn or smoky MOP, I would be interested in making a deal or a trade. It's a shame I have been putting this off since the fall since it would have been a fall/winter staple.

Thanks for the reminder, Org.


----------



## Monocle

As has been stated a few times already, thrifters keep eyes peeled for the buttons. Sometimes very good or unique buttons can be found on otherwise lousy garments. In the case of sport coats and suits, if your thrift frequently dismisses them as only worthy of $1.99-2.99 like mine does, there can be an opportunity. Buttons would seem to be easy, that is..until you start looking to replace them. Then it's hard to do. My tailor only stocks a certain few universal styles.


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> I have been looking at eBay for some buttons as well. Never occurred to me to ask the forum if they had buttons available. I acquired a nwt JPress flannel 3/2 sack navy jacket (looks like it was part of a suit) but switching the buttons would make it a very serviceable as a sports coat. If you do have medium horn or smoky MOP, I would be interested in making a deal or a trade. It's a shame I have been putting this off since the fall since it would have been a fall/winter staple.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, Org.


How many cuff buttons?


----------



## JackFlash

Fall/winter weight khaki/olive Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece wool trousers, hand tailored in Canada. A very nice constructed pair of trousers, certainly the best I've seen from Brooks Brothers (pick stitching, curtained waistband, etc.). Excellent condition. *SOLD!*

*Detailed pictures*

Approximate measurements:

Waist 34 in + 1.5
Rise 11 3/4 in
Inseam 32 in + 1
Leg Opening 9 in


----------



## JackFlash

Price drops . . .



JackFlash said:


> *$20 *shipped CONUS - length: 57 5/8; width: 3
> 
> *$20 *shipped CONUS - length: 57 1/2; width: 3 2/8
> 
> *$30* both ties shipped CONUS
> 
> *Detailed photos of both ties*.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> How many cuff buttons?


3/4 each sleeve, which ever you have available would be great.


----------



## Dmontez

both sets of buttons have been claimed.

Are you in need of a REALLY NICE raincoat? I have just the thing. Brooks Brothers rain coat with the extra collar attached. It is sized as a 42R. I've looked at this thing very carefully and have not noticed any indication of alteration. So this is going as a stock 42R if you need measurement's I will do my best, but I know these can be tricky. Seriously this thing looks like it was just sent from BB. It even has a nice belt keeping feature. I tried dating the tag, but couldn't figure it out, any ideas on the date? how about $45.00 shipped to your front door in the CONUS











Spoiler












































Dmontez said:


> I have here for your consideration a truly beautiful Izod LaCoste (from when the two brands were one) It was made by PBM of Philadelphia for Dillard's. This thing is in excellent condition, and ready for spring/summer. Hopsack fabric it has 2 patch pockets, light colored horn buttons, and is half lined. What is that, Kansas City Royals blue?
> It measures out to be a 43-44 I believe, but I cannot find any size tags on it.
> 
> $45.00 ought to get it to your front door in the US. I am also open to trades in Shoes size 11, staple suits in 46R, and repp striped ties.
> 
> Shoulders: 19.5
> P2P: 22.25
> Sleeves: 25.5
> Boc: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## ATL

ANYONE? I just bought a Barbour from ebay and am feeling like I spent a bit too much. Any and all offers welcome.



ATL said:


> BUMP.... and something new:
> 
> It's hard to describe, or to capture in photos, how amazing and perfect this coat is. There are no nibbles, snags or even any signs of use on the outside of the jacket. (the only small, quick-fix issues are some undone stitching in one of the pockets (pictured) and at the bottom of the lining).
> 
> This is an excellent, USA-made full canvas coat from the 1960s. It has amazing details -- just look at those buttons and the hand stitched button holes!
> 
> Maker: Kuppenheimer
> Size: Tagged 40 R. See measurements.
> Fabric: 100 percent wool.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> p2p: 23 3/4
> sleeve (from shoulder seam): 24
> shoulder: 18ish
> length (on back of coat, from under collar): 38
> 
> $175 shipped. This is pretty firm, but completely worth it.


----------



## brantley11

brantley11 said:


> I know this is probably going to fall on deaf ears but I am looking to buy a used Filson wax canvas Briefcase. the smaller one #256. Any color, but navy or black. Let me know if you have one. I could package money or items for trade.


Well......I would like to let everyone know a fellow member came through on this request and I couldn't be happier. Thanks nerdykarim!


----------



## 32rollandrock

brantley11 said:


> Well......I would like to let everyone know a fellow member came through on this request and I couldn't be happier. Thanks nerdykarim!


Good to know he's still around. Nerdykarim always had great stuff.


----------



## safetyfast

brantley11 said:


> Well......I would like to let everyone know a fellow member came through on this request and I couldn't be happier. Thanks nerdykarim!


Congrats. I bought mine from a member here as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMProfessor

Just listed this jacket in the sales forum, and thought there might be some interest over here. Really nice jacket made my Tom James with Holland and Sherry fabric. Full canvas construction. Measures to about a 46R (but see measurements to be sure it is right for you). $75 but will consider offers.



More details here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-James-x-Holland-amp-Sherry-Sport-Coat-46R-75


----------



## SlideGuitarist

TweedyDon said:


> *COMING LATER TODAY--A WHOLE SLEW OF BEAUTIFUL TWEEDS*​


​I'm going to sit here on the couch hitting F5 until they show up.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Oh man, you are really going to get me into trouble with my wife! hahaha



TweedyDon said:


> *COMING LATER TODAY--A WHOLE SLEW OF BEAUTIFUL TWEEDS!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Including several 3/2 sacks, J. Press, Corbin, Harris Tweeds, and more! *​


----------



## TweedyDon

*The first few.... more coming!*

MORE BELOW IN A LATER POST!*

I have a slew of wonderful tweeds and other jackets to pass on today, including an extremely rare and beautiful vintage piece in Mongolian Cashmere, a beautiful J. Press 3/2 sack, lots of wonderful Harris Tweed, and more!

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*2) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in "Lavendar" Basketweave.*

This is absolutely wonderful! A "lavendar" Harris tweed isn't actually made from lavendar coloured yarns, but, rather, presents as having a beautiful lavender-grey colouring as a result of the colourings of the yarns that make up the weave, in this case a medley of burnished chestnut, dark blue, slate blue-grey, and tan. Lavendar Harris tweeds are among my favorites, and are very rare indeed--this is only the third I've come across in many years! My pictures don't do this jacket justice at all!

However, what does do this jacket justice are its cut and construction! Cut as a contemporary two-button jacket this is subtly darted and has a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a full complement of leather-covered metal-shanked "football" buttons in burnished chestnut. This jacket was Union Made in the USA for Lord & Taylor, and is in excellent condition, apart from some fading to the Union tag inside the interior pocket.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/2(+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29




     

*3) MADE IN THE USA Country Tweed Jacket with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely country tweed! Cut from a beautifully textured brown herringbone tweed that's flecked throughout with nubs of cream, burnished chestnut, russetm Royal blue, russet, and pumpkin orange and peat black, this is a very interesting little jacket indeed. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets--nice and deep and unflapped and so eminently practical, and a twin vent, true to its country heritage. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a full complement of leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut.

This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Indeed, it is possibly unworn, since the twin vent is still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*4) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*5) CLASSIC Herringbone and basketweave tweed jacket with overchecking by Corbin.*

This is wonderful! The tweed of this jacket consists of alternating strips of herringbone and basketweave, both of which are woven in the same classic black and white colourway. Not only is this an interesting and rare twist on two classic weaves, but the whole is subtly overchecked with single-thread overchecking in Royal Blue and Forest Green (running vertically) and Imperial Purple (running horizontally). Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Duvel

Looking forward to seeing some 42s and 44s from that bunch, TD!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

DROPS!! Last chance before going on E-Bay



Nobleprofessor said:


> I have been saving up several Brooks Brothers Shirts so I could list several at once. Here are some very nice BB Shirts up for your consideration. If they do not sell here they are going on ebay.
> 
> FREE CONUS SHIPPING -- MULTIPLE DISCOUNTS, IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE PRICE MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Cream/yellow (more cream than yellow, great color) Point Semi Spread Collar NON IRON
> 18 4/5 NICE Shirt - Excellent condition was $21 --  now only $13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Blue Button Down Collar NON IRON 16-33
> EXCELLENT now only $ 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Striped Polo XL
> Good Condition, minor pilling and fading on collar edge where it folds.
> Now only $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Blue Point Semi Spread Collar NON IRON
> 18 - 4/5
> Fraying on edge of collar and shirt placket as pictured
> Surprisingly soft especially for a non-iron shirt
> NOW ONLY $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Button Down Collar 18 4/5 NON IRON
> White with Charcoal Gray Stripes two small ¾ inch cuts on back of shirt tail right above the hem,
> Very light fraying on button placket
> NOW ONLY $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## Nobleprofessor

DROPPED TO ONLY $40



Nobleprofessor said:


> Here is a trad staple -- although these are getting more and more rare.
> 
> This is is as Trad as it gets.
> 
> Corbin 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer gold Buttons, True Natural shoulder, and a hook vent.
> 
> Measurements
> 
> 22 P2P
> 
> 24.25 Sleeve
> 
> 18.25 Shoulder
> 
> 31.75 BOC
> 
> VERY GOOD Vintage Condition
> O
> []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $65 with free priority mail CONUS shipping.
> 
> Paypal FF payment
> 
> Open to trades!!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I wish that lavender was my size! Beautiful!


----------



## TweedyDon

*STILL MORE COMING!*

*As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!**

6) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is also wonderful! The brother of the jacket posted abovem this is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*7) MADE IN ENGLAND Spring Guncheck Jacket, with ticket pocket!*

This is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring! Cut from a lightweight Superfine wool woven in Huddersfield, England--deep in the heart of the British woolen industry--this wonderful jacket has a terrific patterning and colourway. The base is a black and white Shepard's check, which is complemented by subtle windowpane overchecking in russet and Royal Blue. The jacket itself is fully lined in a beautiful golden wheat lining, and it is half-canvassed. It features a dual vent, as well as a fully functional ticket pocket--or, at least, the ticket pocket will be fully functional once the basting closing it has been removed... the same going for the two front pockets, which also are still basted shut. This lovely jacket was Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition--as you can surmise from the pockets still being unopened!

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31





       

*8) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are stiull basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*9) J. Press Glen Plaid 3/2 sack. Absolutely beautiful!*

This jacket is absolutely beautiful! Made for J. Press, this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket in a wonderful Glen Plaid tweed. The base colorway is a lovely grass green and taupe medley, with the vertical striping being a beautiful summer yellow and the horizontal striping being Royal Blue and Russet. This really is a strikingly beautiful jacket!

It is from Press' "Presstige" line, and so is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is cut as a 3/2 sack (with the lapel cut so that the top button and top buttonhole "roll" over, turning a three button jacket to one with a two button closure--the classic Ivy League look of the Golden Age!), and has a single centre vent. The buttons are likely horn. And, yes, it has the traditional two-button cuff!

It was Union Made in the USA, and features hand tailoring. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4.





       

*10) WONDERFUL Vintage 3/2 tweed sack in classic 1960s green herringbone!*

This is a wonderful vintage jacket! It has all of the details that you'd want in a jacket from the Golden Era; it's a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll, it has a lapped centre seam and a single hook vent, it's half-canvassed and half-lined, and it has lovely narrow lapels. It also features a classic 1950s - 1960s colourway; a wonderful combination of two different greens in its herringbone weave, which provide a beautiful subdued colourway that's so classically Golden Age, and which as far as I know is never found anymore. And, moreover, this is complemented by wonderful emerald-coloured buttons--two to each cuff, as there should be! Plus, it has patch pockets! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

And to make this jacket even more interesting it's from Doutrich's.

Doutrich's opened in 1908, and quickly established itself as THE premier clothing store in Harrisburg, Pa. Part of its success was owed to the high quality of tailoring on the premises, as well as to its active recruitment as customers of college men, with its Campus Togs store early in its life, and then the University Store--from where this jacket hails. Doutrich's is one of the few store prominent enough to be featured in novels--Jackson Taylor's The Blue Orchard mentions it in connection with who can, and cannot, try on clothes!

This is a wonderful piece of Americana, and utterly wearable; it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $49 or offer, for this gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## DonCiccio

Mr TweedyDon, you need to clear some space, inbox full apparently.Do you ship to Sweden? I would like to buy the J. Press Glen Plaid 3/2 sack from you.Thanks in advance 
Fernando


----------



## TweedyDon

*And there's more.... all with FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA, and OFFERS WELCOME!*

*11) Vintage 3/2 sack blazer in VERY dark green--with three patch pockets!
*
This is wonderful! First, it's a vintage jacket that, judging by the Union label, hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Second, it's cut from a wonderful, soft flannel that's a very, very dark green--extremely dark green, think depths of the Black Forest dark green. And, of course, it's a classic 3/2 sack, with lovely narrow lapels--as you'd expect from a jacket of this vintage. It also has the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pocket configuration. It's fully canvassed, and half-lined; the lining is a classic 1960s lining, too! It also features all of its original brass-colored buttons--two to each sleeve--and a single centre vent.

It was, of course,m Union Made in the USA-for Bamberger's Store, another great and now defunct American department store.

Owing to its age this jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition--it has a single spot in the lining, as shown-and is a steal at

*just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 1/2



       

*12) GORGEOUS Vintage Dark Brown Mongolian Cashmere 3/2 sack Jacket!*

This is gorgeous! First, it's a vintage cashmere jacket, and so it's cut from extremely thick and luxurious Mongolian cashmere, not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays. It's also a beautiful, dark, rich brown--my pictures don't do it justice at all! This is a 3/2 sack, with a lovely fluid lapel roll--and it also has the beautifully narrow lapels that were so typical of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and, of course, two button cuffs. It also has a VERY cool interior lapel advertising that it is cut from Superfine Mongolian Cashmere, and it was Union Made in the USA during the Golden Era of Ivy Style. It has very natural shoulders.

This does, however, have some minor issues. First, one of the cuff buttons is chipped, as shown. Second, it has two small snag spots on one sleeve, by the shoulder and near the cuff, as shown. Last, it has some loose stitching in the lining by the vent--but I'll have this repaired prior to shipping. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition.

*As such, this is a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 27 1/2







      

*13) Lovely Custom Made 3/2 sack in brown herringbone tweed.*

This is a terrific jacket! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a very high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 rather than a 3/2. The lapel roll is beautifully fluid--one of the nicest I've seen--and it has very natural shoulders. This is clearly a custom-made jacket, possibly by a local Princeton tailor given its provenance; it carries no store or Union lapels of any kind. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features suede elbow patches, and leather reinforcements at the cuffs--this is a jacket that's built to last! It has a single centre vent. It has a little bit of wear to the corner of one interior pocket, as shown, and some wear to the leather cuff edges, as shown, otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*14) Hickey Freeman 3/2 tweed sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style clothes in Princeton during the Golden Era (the others being Langrock, Hilton, Ballot, The Princeton Clothing Co), this lovely jacket was made by H. Freeman, one of the great traditional American clothiers. The tweed is beautiful--a lovely base in complementary browns with windowpane overchecking in sky blue and Royal blue. Perfect for Spring's cooler days! It has a very natural shoulder.

This is cut as a 3/2 sack, and it has a lovely lapel roll. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton in Philadelphia, since this is a H. Freeman jacket! Apart from some loose stitching in the vent--which I'll have repaired--it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*15) STUNNING Vintage Orange Plaid Jacket. Made in Hong Kong! *

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

*This is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Previously listed jackets!*

*16) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*17) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*18) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*19) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*20) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$32, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*21) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*22) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*23) VINTAGE 3/2 sack from the Golden Age! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*24) WONDERFUL Plaid Tweed from Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*

This is absolutely terrific--the perfect tweed for an Ivy winter! The patterning and colorway are marvellous; a wonderful bold winter plaid in dark navy blue, cream, and slate grey, with a bold crimson overcheck, this is perfect for visiting friends on a crisp winter day at dusk, heading out in your battered Volvo with the dogs and family to pick up a Christmas tree, or just heading in to work on Friday. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks. It has a single centre vent, and was Union Made in the USA. It was also sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia; the first department store in Philadelphia, and one of the first in the USA, so it has a very nice historical background! It is, of course, in excellent condition, and a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



     

*25) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*26) CLASSIC Navy Blazer with patch pockets by Eagle.*

A lovely sturdy little blazer from Eagle Clothes, this has a contemporary two button front and darting. It also features patch pockets! It's half-canvassed and fully-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. This is a truly lovely standard balzer that is sure to become a wardrobe staple! It's in excellent condition, apart from a little bit of grunge on two of the left-hand sleeve buttons that will easily rub off.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*27) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*28) Land's End Lightweight Guncheck.*

This is a lovely lightweight all-wool guncheck that would be perfect for a chap living in a warmer climate who still wanted his jackets to reflect the fact that it's Fall. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with darting. It's fully lined and single vented, and is a lovely muted guncheck pattern in slates and browns. It was Union Made in the USA. It's slightly rumpled and so needs a press, but otherwise it's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 33



    

*29) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*30) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*31) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*32) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*33) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## SlideGuitarist

TweedyDon, I laugh with delight at your descriptions: those are some _lovely_ cloths. Today, however, I weep bitter tears that not a single one of those would fit me.


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> Today, however, I weep bitter tears that not a single one of those would fit me.


:rolleyes2:


----------



## Bama87

Scratch this


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Brooks Brothers Tweed Sack 40S
> *Very good condition. No holes.
> Lapped Seams.
> Natural Shoulders
> Only flaw is incomplete detachment of the lining where the vent is. This should be an easy fix and does not detract from the overall appearance of the coat.
> Please see pictures for details.
> *$45>>$40 shipped CONUS only*
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 29
> Sleeves: 22.5


pg1105


----------



## Duvel

Find me a 42-44R in that and I will snap it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers cord vest in burnt orange, with silk backing. Size S.*

This is lovely, and perfect for the cooler days of Spring and early Fall! It was made in the USA, and although there's no fabric content listed it's clearly cotton corduroy, and the lovely striped back is likely silk. This features four functional pockets at the front, and an adjuster at the back.

It does have some minor issues; it has a little bit of schmaltz on the front, as shown; this will likely come out with a dry clean. Given this, this is in Good/very Good condition (conservatively!), and so is a bargain at* just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Size S. Measurements:*

Width: 18 7/8
Length: 24 3/4





  ​


----------



## crs

Monocle said:


> As has been stated a few times already, thrifters keep eyes peeled for the buttons. Sometimes very good or unique buttons can be found on otherwise lousy garments. In the case of sport coats and suits, if your thrift frequently dismisses them as only worthy of $1.99-2.99 like mine does, there can be an opportunity. Buttons would seem to be easy, that is..until you start looking to replace them. Then it's hard to do. My tailor only stocks a certain few universal styles.


On a moth-eaten blazer once, I found Ben Silver 10K gold-filled Penn buttons with a retail value of $695. I gave them to a favorite teacher when I saw him at alumni weekend last year.


----------



## ATL

I have a size small orvis polarquilt liner, in navy, for sale. Spotless, so I've just provided a link to Orvis' deets on the lining, which can standalone as a light jacket.

https://www.orvis.com/p/mens-barbour-polarquilt-zip-in-liner/24px

$60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## ATL

Allen Edmonds Richmond, 9 D. Factory seconds due to a small blemish.

Unworn.

$125 shipped CONUS


----------



## shinebox

Tweedy check your PM. Thanks.


----------



## Reuben

*Spring cleaning!*

Been doing spring cleaning, figured I'd give y'all a shot at these things before they headed to the donation bin. Everything here is free, just pay the cost of shipping (~$5-15)

Edit: Everything but the two pairs of shoes and the pincord jacket have been claimed. That does leave you with a solid start to your Easter outfit if you're a 9.5 and a 44R, though.

*Shoes*: All gone

*Claimed *UK 8.5D/US9.5D: Falconnable tan nubuck PTBs, crepe soles
*Claimed *US 10M: Rockport tan nubuck LWB, vibram soles

*Jackets*: Assume 2-button and darted unless otherwise noted

*CLAIMED*~44L: H. Freeman & Sons plain charcoal *suit*.
*CLAIMED*~44L: Cricketeer tweed
*CLAIMED*~44L: Warren-Sewell tweed, patch and flap pockets










*CLAIMED*~44L Cricketeer tweed
*CLAIMED*~46L Southwick tweed
*CLAIMED*~45-46L LRL wool/linen/silk tweed
~44R haspel pincord

*Chinos*:

All three are *CLAIMED*
Reminder, everything is available for the cost of shipping or you could just send me something cool, like a tie, belt, ect.


----------



## Monocle

USA Makers Must Iron Supima OCBD - I find no flaws. It is clean. Unlined collar. Box pleat. Sized 15.5x34. n15.5 W23 L31 SL34 *CLAIMED*

Viyella tattersall standard collar. - n16 w23.5 L29 SL32 It is in excellent condition. *$22.00 shipped*


----------



## Reuben

Bumpty-bumpty-drop:



Reuben said:


> Little bit of spring cleaning here. First up are the JCP boots that got so much press earlier in the season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dappered review here does a much better job of selling them than I ever could, but in short they're fantastic quality for their price, around ~$50-60 plus tax and shipping. Very light, comfortable rubber sole that doesn't look excessively casual, and unlike most cheaper shoes, actual full-grain leather that will look better as it ages. In the dappered review you'll see an earlier version of the brown boot that's been worn fairly regularly for two years and still has a good bit of life left. I'm getting rid of these because I've got too many shoes in each color and I need to do a cull. I've worn the brown deacons 12-18 times over the past fall and winter. I've done a couple minor alterations to them: I've replaced the cheap original laces with nicer versions from Allen Edmonds and given them a coat of neutral wax to help keep the water off. Furthermore, I've added a pair of felt pads to fill out the shaft a bit as it was a little loose. They're each a size *10 D* and I'd say run true to size, though 10.5's might work just fine if they don't wear incredibly thick socks. Originally I paid about $55 plus taxes and shipping and another ~$3 for the pair of laces. I'll even throw in a pair of shoe trees. *$35 for the brown Deacons* but feel free to shoot me an offer or a trade.
> 
> Second up, two pair of canine critter cords:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in china, both flat front and plain hemmed, both *36x30* (ok, so the Orvis is 30.25) with an 11" rise, fairly traditionally cut and neither too baggy nor too tight, both 85/15 cotton poly, though I honestly can't tell. The brown BB cords are 8-wale and feature a black scottie with grey accents in a red scarf and have no room at the waist or inseam, the green Orvis cords are 10-wale with yellow labs embroidered in a single color and has a safe 2" at the waist and inseam, possibly up to 3" if you push it to the max. I'm moving these along because I find I don't really wear them all that often. I've gotten to the point where I want to start upgrading my GTH wardrobe by replacing the weaker links instead of just expanding it. *$30 each* shipped or *$50 for the pair*
> 
> Oh, and if you want the boots and both pairs of shoes I could do *$70 for the lot*.


----------



## Dmontez

Last bump before they make their way to ebay, and I'd really like not to deal with ebay. Make some offers.



Dmontez said:


> both sets of buttons have been claimed.
> 
> Are you in need of a REALLY NICE raincoat? I have just the thing. Brooks Brothers rain coat with the extra collar attached. It is sized as a 42R. I've looked at this thing very carefully and have not noticed any indication of alteration. So this is going as a stock 42R if you need measurement's I will do my best, but I know these can be tricky. Seriously this thing looks like it was just sent from BB. It even has a nice belt keeping feature. I tried dating the tag, but couldn't figure it out, any ideas on the date? how about $45.00 shipped to your front door in the CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Reuben

Alright, couple little things to list here. First up is a nice Viyella shirt starter pack, all fitting about a size large

*Claimed*

Up next is something a little more bright and cheery, perfect for those chilly spring mornings:










Size L Harrington jacket from PRL in a yellow finer-waled corduroy with a madras lining and no detestable pony on the front, measures 25" PtP and BoC, 34 and a bit for the sleeves. Same price as the shirts, *$30*

Feel free to offer trades, but keep in mind I'm cleaning out my closets, not filling them up gain


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Those Viyellas are super tempting! Luckily (for my wallet) they are a hair too big. You're gonna have me in the doghouse Reuben! Hahaha



Reuben said:


> Alright, couple little things to list here. First up is a nice Viyella shirt starter pack, all fitting about a size large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top's the 80/20 blend from Lands' end, about a 16.5-35.25, middle's a 45/55 blend with a locker loop and a third collar button from the older, better LE, measures about like a 16.25-34, and the bottom is a 80/20 blend by viyella for huntington, about a 16.5-35 with all three measuring a little under 25" ptp. Now, the bottom one does have a hole in the bottom of the front pocket that's been darned closed so I figure it's only fair to throw it in as a freebie with the other two so for *$30 shipped for all three*
> 
> Up next is something a little more bright and cheery, perfect for those chilly spring mornings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size L Harrington jacket from PRL in a yellow finer-waled corduroy with a madras lining and no detestable pony on the front, measures 25" PtP and BoC, 34 and a bit for the sleeves. Same price as the shirts, *$30*
> 
> Feel free to offer trades, but keep in mind I'm cleaning out my closets, not filling them up gain


----------



## brantley11

Since it worked last time I am going to try again.

I am in the market for a button up chambray shirt long sleeve and on the medium dark side. In a large or Large Slim. Let me know if you have one for less than $30 including shipping.


----------



## swb120

*Wanted: 42R*

Hey guys, two requests:

1) I have recently undergone a Tweedy Don-esque weight loss, and have gone from a snug 46R to a 42R. While I had a number of 45s, 44s, and 43s in my closet, I really have nothing in 42. So I'm in the market for the basics - navy, charcoal, navy pin, charcoal pin suits, preferably Brooks Brothers (old or new) or JPress (needn't be 3/2 sack, though FF trousers are preferred). Also need a new navy blazer, again either BB or Press, and here, I am looking for a 3/2 sack. Please PM me if you have anything that you think might work.

2) Does anyone on the board sell on a consignment basis? I know Tweedy has done this for a few in the past. The reason I ask is because in my exuberance for thrifting, I have collected approximately 4 or 5 tubs of various Trad delights, mostly sack suits, topcoats, raincoats, tweed sportcoats, in various sizes. Unfortunately, I have not had (nor taken) the time to get them out and measured, photographed, etc, and the Mrs. would like them gone. So if anyone does this, please PM me and let me know what your cost/% would be.

Also, I will soon be listing (hopefully) many of the items from my bigger sizes - 45, 46 - and I have a treasure trove of items (suits, blazers, sportcoats, tartan pants, Shetland sweaters, belts, Burberry raincoats and more). If anyone wears that size and would like to discuss what I have available before they hit the open market, as it were, please PM me.


----------



## jogowill

Drop...



jogowill said:


> Flannel navy Corbin. Vent liner partially detached, but it is not at all visible and is an easy (and optional) fix.
> 
> $65>>$48>>*$40 CONUS (or offer).*
> 
> Approximate measurments:
> 
> P2P: 20
> Shoulder: 17.25
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length (BoC): 28


----------



## Monocle

swb120 said:


> Hey guys, two requests:
> 
> 1) I have recently undergone a Tweedy Don-esque weight loss, and have gone from a snug 46R to a 42R. While I had a number of 45s, 44s, and 43s in my closet, I really have nothing in 42. So I'm in the market for the basics - navy, charcoal, navy pin, charcoal pin suits, preferably Brooks Brothers (old or new) or JPress (needn't be 3/2 sack, though FF trousers are preferred). Also need a new navy blazer, again either BB or Press, and here, I am looking for a 3/2 sack. Please PM me if you have anything that you think might work.
> 
> 2) Does anyone on the board sell on a consignment basis? I know Tweedy has done this for a few in the past. The reason I ask is because in my exuberance for thrifting, I have collected approximately 4 or 5 tubs of various Trad delights, mostly sack suits, topcoats, raincoats, tweed sportcoats, in various sizes. Unfortunately, I have not had (nor taken) the time to get them out and measured, photographed, etc, and the Mrs. would like them gone. So if anyone does this, please PM me and let me know what your cost/% would be.
> 
> Also, I will soon be listing (hopefully) many of the items from my bigger sizes - 45, 46 - and I have a treasure trove of items (suits, blazers, sportcoats, tartan pants, Shetland sweaters, belts, Burberry raincoats and more). If anyone wears that size and would like to discuss what I have available before they hit the open market, as it were, please PM me.


Interested in 46R


----------



## nbj08

Up for sale are three _like-new_ Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron button-down collar dress shirts. Two are size 17.5 35, one is size 17.5 34. 
All three are blue, though one is slightly darker than the other two. These are in really great shape, like-new shape. If they fit, I'd be keeping them. PM with any questions!

Asking _*$30 each*_, shipped conus.

(1) Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron size 17.5 34 in light blue:


















(2) Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron size 17.5 35 in light blue:


















(3) Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron size 17.5 35 in slightly darker light blue:


















To give some perspective about the colors, here's a picture of all three shirts:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

swb120 said:


> Hey guys, two requests:
> 
> 1) I have recently undergone a Tweedy Don-esque weight loss, and have gone from a snug 46R to a 42R . . . Also, I will soon be listing (hopefully) many of the items from my bigger sizes - 45, 46 - and I have a treasure trove of items (suits, blazers, sportcoats, tartan pants, Shetland sweaters, belts, Burberry raincoats and more).


Congratulations! That is quite an achievement.

Now then, all you really big guys need to follow his lead!  Why can't someone who is a 50L and has a closet full of excellent trad items lose a bunch of weight, so I can buy up the oversize stuff!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

If anyone wears 11 or 11.5 AA or AAA, let me know. I have a bunch of Allen Edmonds for you.


----------



## sskim3

A few things up for sale.....
1. Polo Ralph Lauren Blue Label - Charcoal flannel suit with peak lapels - 42R - Made in USA - 2 buttons - darted - single vent - high arm holes - forward pleats - suspender buttons - *Asking $150 OBO*
Jacket Measurements: 
Shoulder: 18" || Chest: 44" || Waist: 42" || Sleeve: 24.5" || Length: 31"
Pant Measurements:
Waist: 36" with 2 inches || Ousteam: 41" || Inseam: 29" || Rise: 12"


Spoiler





















This is a truer color of the suit



























2. NWOT JPress Chinos Waist 38 - bought at sample sale and couldn't make it work for me - has a tag that says altered due to hem - No issues - *ASKING $45 OBO*
Measurements: Waist: 38" with 2.75" to let out || Outseam: 39" with 1.5 cuff || Inseam: 27" 
NOTE: It looks like if you remove the cuff, the outseam and inseam can be let out to 42" and 30" respectively, no cuff



Spoiler







































3. Bill's Khakis Patchwork Madras Pants Size 34 - I let them out 1 inch to make it 35" and only worn a few times. Have multiple patchwork pants so don't need this one. If you have short legs like me, you are in luck! No additional fabric to make longer. - *Asking $45 OBO*
Measurements: Waist: 35" with 1.5" to let out || Outseam: 37" || Inseam: 26.5" || Rise: 10.5"


Spoiler


----------



## frosejr

Quick note to thank Orgetorix for a recent transaction. Awesome price, service, and product. Spend confidently!


----------



## Reuben

*Pants*

Unless otherwise noted, everything's flat front, plain hemmed, all-cotton and with an ~11" rise. $5 off each pair after the first.












Spoiler
























38-30 BB chinos, light khaki/stone color, no content tag, $20
38-30 BB 346 chinos, bright yellow, $20
38-31 Peter Millar chinos, cream, small spot on the back of one calf, $15
38-30.5 Peter Millar chinos, faded pastel orange, $20












Spoiler















36-31 BB Chinos, british khaki, hudson fit, $20
36-31 Peter Millar cords, khaki, finer wale, $20












Spoiler















346 BB shorts, orange canvas with martinis, 9" inseam, $30
346 BB shorts, blue chino with seahorses, 9" inseam, light fading at pockets, $25












Spoiler















All for cost of shipping or free with purchase.

40-30 striped oxford cloth pants, scuffing/smudging inside one cuff
39-30 BB linen/cotton pants, damage to cuffs
37-30 BB chinos, no noticeable damage but pleated

Trades welcome, in the market for navy, linen-blend, seersucker and poplin pant and shorts in ~35-30


----------



## Duvel

I might be interested in 44R's, depending on measurements and style. Thanks.



swb120 said:


> Hey guys, two requests:
> 
> 1) I have recently undergone a Tweedy Don-esque weight loss, and have gone from a snug 46R to a 42R. While I had a number of 45s, 44s, and 43s in my closet, I really have nothing in 42. So I'm in the market for the basics - navy, charcoal, navy pin, charcoal pin suits, preferably Brooks Brothers (old or new) or JPress (needn't be 3/2 sack, though FF trousers are preferred). Also need a new navy blazer, again either BB or Press, and here, I am looking for a 3/2 sack. Please PM me if you have anything that you think might work.
> 
> 2) Does anyone on the board sell on a consignment basis? I know Tweedy has done this for a few in the past. The reason I ask is because in my exuberance for thrifting, I have collected approximately 4 or 5 tubs of various Trad delights, mostly sack suits, topcoats, raincoats, tweed sportcoats, in various sizes. Unfortunately, I have not had (nor taken) the time to get them out and measured, photographed, etc, and the Mrs. would like them gone. So if anyone does this, please PM me and let me know what your cost/% would be.
> 
> Also, I will soon be listing (hopefully) many of the items from my bigger sizes - 45, 46 - and I have a treasure trove of items (suits, blazers, sportcoats, tartan pants, Shetland sweaters, belts, Burberry raincoats and more). If anyone wears that size and would like to discuss what I have available before they hit the open market, as it were, please PM me.


----------



## JackFlash

*J Press Seersucker Trousers* ($20 shipped CONUS)
Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7aw895j2hqxspib/AAD7zeJwInliCd7XdzpMdiuUa?dl=0
(Clean, no stains or rips, lined to knee.)
36 waist
29 inseam
12 3/8 rise
9 1/8 leg opening (1 3/8 cuff)

*BB Pink Must Iron USA OCBD - 16.5/35 traditional fit* - ($20 shipped CONUS)
Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/se5yncif39ytvol/AAAb09kKG1jqSzcpLckpxfsma?dl=0
(Fresh from dry cleaners, slight imperfection below pocket - see picture.)
16 3/8 neck
25 6/8 arm
24.5 P2P
23 waist 
18 6/8 S2S

*BB White Must Iron USA OCBD - 15/34 slim fit* - ($20 shipped CONUS)
Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y66hzdyhcyz96jh/AACTaFobXDIz2Xu9mul1eISKa?dl=0
(Clean, no wear.)
15 neck
25 2/8 arm
21.5 P2P
19.5 waist
17.5 S2S

*Southwick Donegal Herringbone Tweed* - ($30 shipped CONUS)
Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cxjg4jdp1o3b0vf/AADeTe5Uc1A8GYnCvDC-yRFKa?dl=0
(Beautiful fabric, no flaws. Inside lining around shoulders is a bit brown; hopefully a cleaning will take care of this.)
18.5 S2S
20.5 Waist
31 3/8 BOC
24 5/8 Arm
22 5/8 P2P


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*3) MADE IN THE USA Country Tweed Jacket with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely country tweed! Cut from a beautifully textured brown herringbone tweed that's flecked throughout with nubs of cream, burnished chestnut, russetm Royal blue, russet, and pumpkin orange and peat black, this is a very interesting little jacket indeed. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets--nice and deep and unflapped and so eminently practical, and a twin vent, true to its country heritage. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a full complement of leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut.

This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Indeed, it is poissibly unworn, since the twin vent is still basted shut!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*4) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*6) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is also wonderful! The brother of the jacket posted abovem this is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*7) MADE IN ENGLAND Spring Guncheck Jacket, with ticket pocket!*

This is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring! Cut from a lightweight Superfine wool woven in Huddersfield, England--deep in the heart of the British woolen industry--this wonderful jacket has a terrific patterning and colourway. The base is a black and white Shepard's check, which is complemented by subtle windowpane overchecking in russet and Royal Blue. The jacket itself is fully lined in a beautiful golden wheat lining, and it is half-canvassed. It features a dual vent, as well as a fully functional ticket pocket--or, at least, the ticket pocket will be fully functional once the basting closing it has been removed... the same going for the two front pockets, which also are still basted shut. This lovely jacket was Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition--as you can surmise from the pockets still being unopened!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31





       

*8) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are stiull basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*11) Vintage 3/2 sack blazer in VERY dark green--with three patch pockets!
*
This is wonderful! First, it's a vintage jacket that, judging by the Union label, hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Second, it's cut from a wonderful, soft flannel that's a very, very dark green--extremely dark green, think depths of the Black Forest dark green. And, of course, it's a classic 3/2 sack, with lovely narrow lapels--as you'd expect from a jacket of this vintage. It also has the ever-desirable and very rare three patch pocket configuration. It's fully canvassed, and half-lined; the lining is a classic 1960s lining, too! It also features all of its original brass-colored buttons--two to each sleeve--and a single centre vent.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA-for Bamberger's Store, another great and now defunct American department store.

Owing to its age this jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition--it has a single spot in the lining, as shown-and is a steal at

*just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 1/2



       

*13) Lovely Custom Made 3/2 sack in brown herringbone tweed.*

This is a terrific jacket! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a very high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 rather than a 3/2. The lapel roll is beautifully fluid--one of the nicest I've seen--and it has very natural shoulders. This is clearly a custom-made jacket, possibly by a local Princeton tailor given its provenance; it carries no store or Union lapels of any kind. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features suede elbow patches, and leather reinforcements at the cuffs--this is a jacket that's built to last! It has a single centre vent. It has a little bit of wear to the corner of one interior pocket, as shown, and some wear to the leather cuff edges, as shown, otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*14) Hickey Freeman 3/2 tweed sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style clothes in Princeton during the Golden Era (the others being Langrock, Hilton, Ballot, The Princeton Clothing Co), this lovely jacket was made by H. Freeman, one of the great traditional American clothiers. The tweed is beautiful--a lovely base in complementary browns with windowpane overchecking in sky blue and Royal blue. Perfect for Spring's cooler days! It has a very natural shoulder.

This is cut as a 3/2 sack, and it has a lovely lapel roll. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton in Philadelphia, since this is a H. Freeman jacket! Apart from some loose stitching in the vent--which I'll have repaired--it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*15) STUNNING Vintage Orange Plaid Jacket. Made in Hong Kong! *

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*16) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*17) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*18) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*19) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*20) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*21) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*22) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*23) VINTAGE 3/2 sack from the Golden Age! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*25) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*27) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*29) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*30) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*31) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*32) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*33) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$*Sold* Castaway Clothing Seersucker Lobster Shorts 35 Clean inside and out. Green and White and Red. 
Waist 35"
Inseam 8.5"
https://postimg.org/image/yo7y61sz7/ https://postimg.org/image/qp86oq38z/

$16 Castaway Clothing Seersucker Shirt Medium Clean inside and out. Green and white, buttondown collar and chest pocket.
Chest 22
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/cu9w698tv/ https://postimg.org/image/nsl5ofxf7/

$20 Vineyard Vines Cotton Sweater Vest Large Mint Green in excellent shape with no pulls, stains or holes.
Chest 23
Shoulder 18.75
Length 27.5
https://postimg.org/image/6cme9092r/ https://postimg.org/image/rvc6nirjn/

$16 Scott Barber Sportshirt Large Excellent condition with no hole or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/tkl9vl78z/ https://postimg.org/image/sm4wtatwz/
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 24

$16 Scott Barber Sportshirt Large Excellent condition with no hole or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/z13xpz0mr/ https://postimg.org/image/oagb4an03/
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19

$35 Polo Ralph Lauren Made in USA Penny Loafers 12D Probably made by Ansewn. The heels have a bit of wear but nothing too bad and the topys are in good shape. Some creasing to the uppers but they are made of thick, tough leather. BTW the white spot on the right shoe is just dust.
https://postimg.org/image/syrplqmsz/ https://postimg.org/image/x6mhuho8j/ https://postimg.org/image/f2jh9uqk3/ https://postimg.org/image/oykk9hwc3/


----------



## CMDC

I will be traveling for two weeks beginning next Saturday. So, any purchases will need to be made by Friday. Otherwise, I won't be able to ship until April 12.

Brooks Brothers long sleeve madras. Very little wear--excellent condition
Size XL
Made in India

$23 conus



















Soft wool glenplaid trousers by Yale Trouser Collection. Never heard of this brand but these are very nice and in excellent condition
Pleated and cuffed
Made in USA

36 waist; 32 inseam

$36 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Bon voyage.


----------



## Winny94

If anyone has or sees a pair of good quality womens cowboy boots in size 7 (particularly red) that they are looking to move, please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


> I will be traveling for two weeks beginning next Saturday. So, any purchases will need to be made by Friday. Otherwise, I won't be able to ship until April 12.
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve madras. Very little wear--excellent condition
> Size XL
> Made in India
> 
> $23 conus


This is one of my fave madras shirts, great colors, someone had better snatch it up quick.

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOTS AND LOTS OF TIES! Many more coming.....*

*As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

NB: Unless otherwise noted all ties are in excellent condition!​*

*GROUP A: Regimentals. Vintage, shantung silk, The English Shop, Charles Tyrwhitt, more.*



1) Vintage Blandford Repp. A classic tradly tie! 2 7/8". $12.

[/URL [URL="https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/MARCH%2022%202015/DSC06419_zpsgaxtdudc.jpg.html"]

2) Vintage Hardy Amies, A lovely regimental; keeper off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $12.

 

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful classic regimental! 3 1/8". $14.

 

4) Valerio Garate. Very minor rub on one side as shown, hence just Very Good condition, and so $8. 3 3/4".

  

5) Carlo Columbo. Made in Italy. A classic regimental. 3 7/8". $10.

 

6) Countess Mara. Minor rub on one side, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

   

7) Cyprus Copper Company regimental. Unusually for company ties, this is very subdued, and all silk. 3 1/4". $12.

 

8) Giannelli. Another classic regimental! 3 3/4". $12.

 

9) The English Shop of Princeton Shatung Silk. Absolutely gorgeous, and perfect for the Spring, this tie is from one of the Big Four Ivy Clothiers of Princeton. Made from lovely, slubby shantung silk, this is a tradly 3 1/4". $16.

  

10) Charles Tyrwhitt. A lovely regimental tie, in thick and luxurious silk! 3 1/2". Just $14.

 

*GROUP B: GORGEOUS CLASSIC PAISLEYS: Robert Talbott for The Hound San Francisco, The English Shop, Ted Lapidus, Britches of Georgetown, more. *



1) The English Shop of Princeton. A beautiful paisley for one of the premier Ivy Clothiers of the Golden AGe. 3 3/4". $14.

 

2) Ted Lapidus. Hand Made in Italy. A beautiful tie! 3 1/4". $10.

 

3) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. The main rival to Cable Car Clothiers, The Hound is one of San Francisio's premier mens' clothiers, stocking a full range of Ivy items. This is a beautiful tie made from Italian silk, and a tradly 3 1/4". $15.

  

4) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. Another beautiful tie for the premier men's clothiers of SF! Absolutely gorgeous, and 3 12". $15.

   

5) The English Shop of Princeton. A stunningly beautiful paisley, Made in England for one of the premier men's clothiers of the Golden Age. 3". $16.

 

6) Ted Lapidus. Hand Made in Italy. 3 1/8". $10.

 

7) Britches of Georgetown. ALL WOOL, from the now-defunct outdoorsy tradly clothier of Georgetown. The fabric was printed in Italy; the tie was made in the USA. 3 7/8". $15.

 

8) Robert Talbott paisley for The Hound. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/4". $15.

  

9) Robert Talbott paisley for The Hound. Lovely! 3 1/4". $15.

   

10) Gitman Bros. A beautiful and rare paisley tie from a classic Ivy clothier! 3 3/8". $15.


----------



## wacolo

$30 Gray and White Seersucker Sport Coat 48L Probably made by Hardwick. 3/2, Sack, Single Vent.
Chest 25
Shoulder 20
Length BOC 33
Sleeve from Shoulder 25 +1
https://postimg.org/image/96cazroxf/ https://postimg.org/image/muwwf5a7n/ https://postimg.org/image/8xeq9uc4z/

$24 Cole Haan Made in USA in a lovely shade of tan. Uppers are in good shape with a bit of road rash on the back quarters. There is some wear to the soles, but there are many miles left to go. They are stamped FD on the inside, but at this point I could not tell you what the blem originally was.
https://postimg.org/image/7j35be2gj/ https://postimg.org/image/sij92w44z/ https://postimg.org/image/yys7szcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9h9t9duyb/

$22 PRL long sleeve patch madras shirt Medium Clean and in excellent shape. Third button in the back and no chest pocket.
Chest 24
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 25.5
https://postimg.org/image/4fyuvwx6b/ https://postimg.org/image/5gz3l1e5v/

$22 PRL OCBD XXL Custom Fit White and pink in a sturdy oxford cloth. Excellent condition with no stains or holes.
Chest 28
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from shoulder 26.5
Middle 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/mwt9mqd4j/ https://postimg.org/image/eftrbt8fn/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Ties!*

*GROUP C: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS. VINTAGE Brooks Bros., Talbott Best of Clas, more!*



1) Joseph & Lyman for Bloomingdale's. ALl silk, Made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

2) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $16.

   

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Perfect for Spring! 3 5/8". $15.

 

4) Van Heusen. Poly. 3". $6.

 

5) Van Heusen; all silk, Made in the USA. 3 1/4". $8.

  

6) Brwyn collection. A classic neats pattern. 3 1/2". $8.

 

7) Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers. White block lettering on black background label. 3 1/4". $16.

 

8) VINTAGE John Wannamaker. 60% wool, 40% silk. This has a very tiny mar, as shown; hence Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $16.

   

9) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. White block lettering on black background label. Printed in England. 2 3/4". Lovely! $16.

 

10) Barbara Blank. 3 1/2". Just $10!

 

*GROUP D: TWEED, WOOL, KNITS. Wool Challis, Donegal Tweed from Ireland!*



1) Rooster. Cotton tartan tie. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

2) Van Heusen tartan tie. ALl cotton. Pilling throughout, hence Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

3) DONEGAL TWEED! Made in Ireland. This is gorgeous; made by John Molloy, this is a wonderful heathery mix of brown, cornflower blue, cream, and peat black flecks. 3 5/8". Just $20.

  

4) Robert Stewart. 100% lambswool from Scotland. 3 1/8". Beautiful! $16.

 

5) Blackwatch tie from Merrick. A wonderful tie, with the Blackwatch patterning offset to one side. Clearly wool. 3 1/2". $16.

 

6) The English Shop of Princeton. This is clearly wool challis, and beautiful! Vintage, of course, and 3 1/8". Minor wear and fading in the knot area, hence Very Good condition, and so just $14.

  

7) Rooster. A beautiful wool plaid tie, made from English Saxony wool; made in the USA. 3 1/4". Very Good condition. Just $16.

 

8) John Remington collection knit tie. Likely cotton, but possibly silk. A lovely light peach. 2 1/4". Just $10.

 

9) 1960s vintage knit in excellent condition. Unknown maker, but with a horse head set in the centre. A lovely vintage knit! 2". Just $10.


----------



## Monocle

Modern Makers Extra Longs 63" for tall trads. Perfect.

*BOTH TIES ARE CLAIMED!! Thank you!!*

.


----------



## TLS24

......


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Ties!*

*GROUP E: VINTAGE TIES! Classic 1970s' ties from The English Shop and Schiaperlli, and WONDERFUL late 1960s early 1970s Rooster ties!*

*AWESOME VINTAGE PRINTED ROOSTER TIES!*



*These are truly fantastic; classic late 1960s early 1970s designs, and all in excellent condition! These are early Rooster ties, made in the first few years of the company after it was started by Max Raab in 1969; the Sun Fabrics label was not recognizing a distinct company, but was the label used by Raab to note that the design was exclusive to Rooster. These ties are signature Rooster ties, classically Trad, and classic Americana! *

*Raab, incidentally, was the first person to make OCBDs for women!
*

1) Brass instruments. No fabric, but likely all cotton. A classic Rooster! 2 5/8". $22.

  

2) Stringed instruments and music. This was produced expressly for The English Shop of Princeton--early Rooster, and TES is a great combination! Likely cotton. 3 1/8. $22.

 

3) SPECTACULAR! This is wonderful; a series of nautical and harbour scenes. This carries the Sun Fabrics label, and is a terrific "conversational" tie of the sort that made Rooster famous. PLUS this is from The English Shop of Princeton! A wonderful piece of American clothing history. 2 3/4". Just $24.

       

*1970s WIDE TIES; Rooster, The English Shop, Shiapiarelli.

These are terrific--genuine first-quality 1970s wide ties, in wool, linen, and polyester, from TES and Shiapiarelli. Don't confuse these with the mass-produced 1970s polyester junk; these are the real deal, and if you are amassing a collection of vintage menswear these are the ones you want.*



4) Ruffler tie by Rooster. 100% linen, in a classic 1970s paisley. Made for The English Shop of Princeton. 4 1/4". $15.

  

5) Clark & Friend wool challis tie. Founded in 1903 in Salem, Mass., Clark & Friend were a traditional upscale clothiers--now, alas, long gone. This is a wonderful tie; 4 1/8". $15.

  

6) ALL WOOL by Rivetz of Boston for The English Shop of Princeton. Another lovely pairing--Rivetz is one of the classic Ivy tie-makers! 4 1/8". $15.

  

7) Shiaparelli tie featuring hats! From the House that was the greatest rival to Chanel, Shiaparelli was an Italian fashion brand that resisted diffusion lines, and stuck with high-quality menswear. This is a lovely rare example, in thick and, for the time, luxurious polyester!  The hats featured are almost certainly from Shiaparelli's own collection. 3 7/8". $12.


----------



## adoucett

With all these great ties from TweedyDon, you'll need a shirt to pair them with.

Offering up a Lands End Hyde Park Supima OCBD in a great pattern for spring.

This is the higher quality, no longer available version of the Hyde Park, with a longer collar, and split yoke.

Condition is like new. Made in Hong Kong.

Size: 16.5-33.

*SOLD*


----------



## dorji

Hello all-

A few things today as spring cleaning continues... please PM with interest or offers!

First up are 2 ties from the local shop "Twill." These are both handmade in Italy by Breuer. Both have been worn less than 5 times. Immaculate condition, $15 each, or offer.

Brown repp silk, 3.25 X 60 
Light Blue Cashmere 85% wool 15% 3.00 X 59.5



Next up is a fun one- I bought this Press jacket from the 'bay, fixed it up (lining, etc..). I just don't have room for it. It's a unique piece, someone pick this up to enjoy it a little longer. I think it's from the late 70's early 80's- I did a textile tag search when I got it last fall. 
a couple things- it has some of the coolest horn buttons I have seen, lapped seams, and very soft wool. This coat is broken in, and feels great. Unique tweedy pattern, wearable up to 60 degrees I would say. Unfortunately, there are 2 small moth holes that revealed themselves post dry cleaning. The are both the size of a pencil eraser, and are on the sleeves. The pattern pretty much renders them invisible- I have included a pic of one hole, the trout pen is nosed toward it.




Measures as a 40

Shoulder 18"
Width 20.5" at button 19.5"
Back of collar 30.75"
Sleeves 24.5"
Lapels 3.75"

Thanks for looking


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping.

Braces 
1. $15 Trafalgar Paisley Silk
2. $15 Trafalgar Ducks Silk
3. $15 Trafalgar Dots Silk
4. $15 Ferrell Reed Repp Silk
https://postimg.org/image/cgmcbvsvn/ https://postimg.org/image/idlmeykmr/ https://postimg.org/image/5c4j2ulmb/

Brooks Brothers #1 repps. Both are in great shape and Made in USA. Each has a bit of knot memory, but nothing bad.
5. $15 Blue and Gold XL 3.75 x 62
6. $15 Pink and Navy 3.75x 59
https://postimg.org/image/c16h54hkj/ https://postimg.org/image/wcibrf9wz/ https://postimg.org/image/iy58ve38z/

7. $12 Coach Burgundy Nylon
8. $10 Made in England Nylon some patina to the brass
9. $12 Made in England Nylon tan diamonds
10. $12 Made in England Nylon Navy and Tan
11. $12 Trafalgar green red and black elastic
12. $12 Made in England black silk satin formal
13. $*SOLD*Trafalgar Black textured formal elastic
https://postimg.org/image/oddywcusz/ https://postimg.org/image/k1pd7cnw3/ https://postimg.org/image/wy7anj4z7/ https://postimg.org/image/8gf6zn2er/ https://postimg.org/image/v2kicdg4z/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Ties!*

*GROUP F: EMBLEMATICS & PICTORIALS; Vineyard Vines, Harvard, more!
*



1) Bally of Switzerland briefcase tie. 3 3/4". $10

  

2) Alynn golf tie. 3 3/4". Made in the USA. $6.

  

3) MADE IT ITALY for Marks and Spencer, UK, this lovely tie is perfect for Spring, featuring bunches of Spring flowers in mugs! 3 3/4". $15.

   

4) Vineyard Vines leaping sharks. A lovely Spring green tie that would be perfect for a lawyer!  3 5/8". $16.

 
 

5) Tennis racquets. Keeper off one one side, otherwise excellent. This is likely all silk. 3 1/4". $12.

  

6) John Harvard Alumni Tie. Likely all silk. 3 1/4". $12.

 

7) Made in Ireland shamrock tie. Poly. 3". $8.

 

8) Leonardo golf flags tie. Likely poluy-silk. Some minor shine from pressing, and a smudge on ythe back, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3". $7.

 

*GROUP G: SMALL PATTERNS--Talbott Best of Class, Vintage, more!*



1) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Lovely! Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $16.

 

2) Monti. Thick, luxurious silk. Made in Germany. 3 1/2". $14.

  

3) FRANK SINATRA"S STORE! This is terrific! A vintage tie from Zampella's of Jersey City, "The Brooks Brothers of New Jersey", which was the store who provided Frank Sinatra, then just a local boy who liked to shoot pool, with the tuxedos for his first wedding! Founded in 1903 as a custom tailors, the store struggled in the 1970s until it folded. This is a great tie on its own merits, and a lovely piece of clothing history. Polysilk. 3 3/8". $16.

 

4) Boss. Nice, thick silk. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $12

  

5) Huntington. A beautiful tie from a classic American maker! 3 3/4". $12.

 

6) Henri Christianson, neats. Lovely! 3 7/8". $10.

 

7) Halston. Italian silk. 4". $8.

 

8) Christian Dior, Pindots. 3 1/8". $8

 

9) EXTRA LONG. Hardy Amies pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $12.

  

10) Phillippe Perrier of Paris and Milan. Neats. A beautiful tie! 3 1/8". $10.


----------



## njruss

Is the yellow/blue still available?



Monocle said:


> Modern Makers Extra Longs 63" for tall trads. Perfect. $11 each or $18 for both. Trades too.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Ties!*

*GROUP H: PAISLEYS AND PATTERNS--Burberry, Brooks Bros., Polo, Ballot of Princeton, more.*



1) Cezani. Made in the USA from Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8

  

2) Brooks Brothers paisley. Cut from lovely luxurious silk, this is a truly beautiful tie, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $15

 

3) Brooks Brothers. Another beautiful, tweed-appropriate tie! 3 3/4". $15.

 

4) Johnny Carson. Poly. 3 1/2". $4

 

5) Jos. A. Bank red label--the old, good kind! Hand made in the USA. 3 1/2". $12.

  

6) Jos. A. Banks. A surprisingly nice tie, handsewn in the USA. $10. 3 3/4".

  

7) Harrods of London. Made by John Comfoprt of London, one of the premier English tie makers. This is a lovely, tradly paisly, and a very tradly 3"! $14.

 

8) POlo by Ralph Lauren, dating from when it was good! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

  

9) Burberry of London. A beautiful flowery paisley, perfect for Spring and early Summer, as well as Fall. A lovely thick and luxurious tie, this is 3 3/". Just $14.

  

10) Harry Ballot of Princeton pictorial tie. Ballot'swas one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of Princeton during its heyday, so this is a lovely piece of sartorial history! ANd if you really like golden monkeys it's perfect for you! 3 3/4". Hand made in Italy. $12.

  

*GROUP I: VINTAGE, REGIMENTALS AND PATTERNS*



1) VINTAGE Regimental tie from Dey Bros. of Syracuse. Founded in 1877, Dey Bros. was one the classic regional department stores in the United States. It closed in 1993. This tie clearly dates from the 1950s or 1960s, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small rub at the tip side, s shown. 2 3/4". $15.

 

2) Pierre Cardin. Dating from when Cardin hadn't diffused itself into junk, this lovely vintage tie was Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $12.

  

3) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. No name, maker, or fabric content, but clearly from the 1950s or 1960s, and clearly silk. 3". $16.

 

4) ROGERS PEET VINTAGE REGIMENTAL TIE! This is terrific! Rogers Peet (now long gone) was founded in 1874, and rapidly rose to prominence in the New York retail scene as a result of several innovations--attaching the fabric composition to garments, attaching price tags rather than haggling, and offering no-quibble refunds. It rapidly came to be known as one of the best men's clothing stores around, and was even mentioned as one of the "finer things in life" in the song "Marry the Man Today" in Guys and Dolls. This tie shows why; made from silk imported from Switzerland, it's absolutely beautiful, and a very tradly 3 1/4". Own a piece of retail history! Asking just $16, or offer.

  

5) Torriani. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $10.

 

6) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. Another lovely vintage regimental! All silk; 3". $15.

 

7) Founded in 1905, Garfinckel's catered to wealthy clients, and specialized in high quality menswear. It acquired Brooks Brothers in 1946 as a way to expand its "appropriate" clientele. It lost its way in the 1980s, and filed for bankruptcy in 1990. This tie, though, is still here, and is a lovely piece of retail history--yours for just $16! 3". EXTRA LONG.

   

8) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum tie. Lined in Aquascutum;'s signature lining, this lovely tie is 3 1/2" . $15.

  

9) LOVELY! Hand Made in Italy, this lovely tie is a wonderful mixture of 70% wool and 30% silk. Neats. A very tradly 3". Just $16.

 

10) WONDERFUL! SImpson's of Piccadilly, London. It was a sad day for me when Simpson's closed--I bouhght my first Christy hat there, and my first Barbour. This is a lovely vintage tie that will give you a connection to that wonderful Sporting Goods store; all silk, Made in England, and a lovely 3". Asking just $16.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

MAN! I wish that jacket were one size larger! Who ever gets that is one lucky fella!



dorji said:


> Hello all-
> 
> A few things today as spring cleaning continues... please PM with interest or offers!
> 
> First up are 2 ties from the local shop "Twill." These are both handmade in Italy by Breuer. Both have been worn less than 5 times. Immaculate condition, $15 each, or offer.
> 
> Brown repp silk, 3.25 X 60
> Light Blue Cashmere 85% wool 15% 3.00 X 59.5
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a fun one- I bought this Press jacket from the 'bay, fixed it up (lining, etc..). I just don't have room for it. It's a unique piece, someone pick this up to enjoy it a little longer. I think it's from the late 70's early 80's- I did a textile tag search when I got it last fall.
> a couple things- it has some of the coolest horn buttons I have seen, lapped seams, and very soft wool. This coat is broken in, and feels great. Unique tweedy pattern, wearable up to 60 degrees I would say. Unfortunately, there are 2 small moth holes that revealed themselves post dry cleaning. The are both the size of a pencil eraser, and are on the sleeves. The pattern pretty much renders them invisible- I have included a pic of one hole, the trout pen is nosed toward it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measures as a 40
> 
> Shoulder 18"
> Width 20.5" at button 19.5"
> Back of collar 30.75"
> Sleeves 24.5"
> Lapels 3.75"
> 
> Thanks for looking


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining ties! (Previously posted)*

c) Unknown maker, no keeper. All silk. 3 1/4". $10

 

d) Brooks Brothers Makers silk twill. Small single pull, as shown. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

e) Chipp Jockey silks. 3 3/4". Beautiful! $12

  

f) Brooks Brothers Makers. Vintage white block lettering on black label. Some slight disbalance to blade. Beautiful! 3 7/8". Just $12

 

1) Land's End regimental. 3 1/4". This has a very faint mark on the edge by the tip, which I only noticed in my close-up pic! Hence, just $6.

 

2) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/8. Made in Canada of Italian silk. $10

 

3) Breur tie. Absolutely gorgeous! Hand made in France. 3 1/2. $12

 

6) Falconnable. Made in France. 60/40 silk/cotton. 4". This has possibly the start of a fray, or maybe just textured weave, on the side, as shown. This is tiny, but it's there. Or maybe not. And iyt has a slight rub at the tip. Hence, just $9.

  

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. No keeper. Excellent and beautiful! 3 5/8. Asking just $12.

 

10) Bonobos tie. Handmade in the USA. Beautiful! 2 3/4". $10.

 

13) NWT Jos. A Banks--showing they can do it right when they try! 3 1/2". Just $10

   

14) Christian Dior. 3 3/4". Made in the USA of silk woven in Italy. $10

   

15) John Comfort for Trimingham's of Bermuda--the Ivy vacation store! Absolutely beautiful. Made in England. 3 3/4". Just $12.

  

16) J. Press. A beautiful golden yellow tie! This has a single thread pull on the front, and a tiny mark... somewhere by the edge, but I can't find it now. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so just $12, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

20) Perry Ellis. Made in the USA. 4". $6.

 

21) Boss. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 5/8". $10.

  

22) Dini of Florence, Italy. Slight wrinkle, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $8.

  

23) Brooks Brothers Makers. A classic regimental! Some memory in knot area; also some twisting to thin end of blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so $8.

 

27) Loewe. A BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT tie from one of the premier luxury houses in Spain. Lovely--and rare! 3 5/8". $15.

  

28) DKNY tie. SIlk. Some imbalance to blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

29) Principe of Italy. SIlk, made in Italy. 3 7/8". $6.

   

30) Villa Bolgheri tie. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10.

   

31) GORGEOUS Hermes-like tie by Leonard of Paris. This was extremely expensive new, and is very rare! 3 5/8". Asking just $17.

    

32) NWOT Paolo Gucci. A lovely, luxurious tie! Comes with original hanger. 3 7/8". Just $12.

  

33) Paolo Gucci. Another lovely, luxurious tie! 3 7/8". Minor speckling to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Just $10.

   

34) Salvatore Ferragamo. Beautiful! Fruits design. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Asking just $15

   

35) Liberty of London. Birds on a trellis. Gorgeous! 31/2". Just $12.

   

37) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely, conservative tie! 3 5/8". $10.

 

38) Polo. Made in the USA. Some disbalance to tip of blade. 3 3/4". $6.

 

39) Ungaro of Paris. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $8.

 

40) The Tie Bar. 70% wool, 30% silk. 3 1/2". Lovely! $8.

  

41) J. Crew. Lovely! 3 1/2". $8.

 

42) Christopher Hayes. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

45) Brooks Brothers Makers. Baseball playing duck. Lovely! 3 3/". $12.

  

46) Pursuits tie. Financial analysts. Made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  
 

47) Seahorses and sea shells by Marc Anthony. Made in France. 3 1/2". $10.

  

48) Yves St Laurent wool tie. Surface pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. 3". $5.

 

51) DKNY tie. No fabric content given, but likely wool cotton blend. 3 3/4". $7.

 

52) Navy blue cotton tie. Possibly a vintage uniform tie. SOme rumpling at back. Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $5.

  

53) The Tie Bar navy tie. 70% wool, 30% silk. 1/2". $10.

 

54) VINTAGE T. Foley of New York. Fish in a fishing basket! Lovely, and appears to be all silk. 3 3/8". $15.

  

55) Roots. Pheasants in flight. A lovely, classic emblematic from a now-defunct trad. department store. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $12.

  

57) VINTAGE JAB. Mallards in flight. All silk. Lovely! 3". Just $12.

  

58) Lillian Vernon. Shamrock emblematic. All silk. 3". $7

  

59) Nottingham. Vintage. Ducks in flight. A lovely country tie! 3 1/4". $10.

  

60) Polo Ralph Lauren silk knit. Frayed at base, hence Acceptable condition only. 1 7/8". $4

 

65) Robert Stewart, Conn. A lovely trad tie from a trad clothier! 3 1/2". $10.

 

66) All silk foulard. Made in the USAby Bert Pulitzer. 3 1/8". $10.

  

67) WOOL CHALLIS by Harry Ballot of Princeton! Ballot was one of the great Ivy clothiers, and this tie dates from when challis was handblocked. Slightly rumpled keeper, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". A steal at just $12

  

68) Pierre Balmain of Paris. Neats; all silk. 3". $8

 

69) Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. 3 1/4". $8

 

70) Tie Bar silk tie; red pindots on a green base. 3 1/2". Lovely! $7.

 

72) Cromley & Fitch of London. Yachts. 4". $8.

 

73) Princeton University Store pony and trap emblematic. Likely poly-silk. No keeper. Very Good condition. $8

  

74) Manhattan paisley. 3 7/8". $10.

 

76) Siena Collection. Made in USA. 3 7/8". $5

 

77) Enrico Coveri. 3 3/8. $6.

 

78) Stanley Blacker. Made in the USA. 3 7/8". $6.

 

79) Black and Brown 1826. Very luxurious! 3 1/2". $8.

  

80) James McCutcheon & Co vintage tie. THIS IS WONDERFUL! made by the "John Bull" collection, JMcC moved to their Fifth Ave location in 1907; the ad. noting this is here:

https://bklyn.newspapers.com/image/83183179/

Some minor staining to the lining, some lining damage, and some disbalance to the blade, but this is a wonderful and wearable piece of New York history! Just $10.





81) Banana Republic Paisley; dating from when BR was a real clothier! 3 3/4". $10.

 

83) Sergio Valkente. Pure 1980! 2 1/4". $6.

 

90) John Henry silk twill. 3 1/8. $8

  

91) Saks Fifth AVe. White pindots on green base. 3 1/8". $10

 

92) Perry Ellis. Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

  

93) Guy Laroche. Made in the USA. Minor snag as shown. $5. 3 1/4".

 

95) VINTAGE. Acetate! 2 1/8". $8.

 

96) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10.

  

97) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $10

  

98) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10

  

103) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $12.

  

104) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $12

 

105) Land's End. 3 1/2". $10

  

106) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $10

    

107) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

   

108) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

109) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

110) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

111) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$12

 

112) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

113) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $10

 

114) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $10

 

115) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $10

 

118) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $8

  

119) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

121) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $9

 

122) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $8

 

123) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

124) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



125) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

126) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12


----------



## shinebox

*Thanks Tweedy!*

Got the jacket!


----------



## nerdykarim

Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers sack suit. Tagged size 41 reg/36 waist. As tailored, best for 40 short and ~35 waist. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.

Charcoal gray pinstripe, center vent, lightly padded shoulders. Perfect for warmer weather: half-lined interior; brooks blend fabric (60% wool/40% poly). Dry clean only. Union made in the USA.

*Jacket measurements*
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 30"

*Trouser measurements*
Waist: 36"
Inseam: 28.75"
Cuff: 1.75"

*Larger images *
[1] [2]


----------



## TexJake

*Larger shirts For Sale*

I have some shirts that are now too large for me to hold onto. I bought them from my father-in-law a while back, but lost weight over all this time and cannot wear them now without looking silly (sleeves were originally too long, but I used to wear these more "casually" and rolled up before I paid closer attention to my appearance). They have all been dry-cleaned (no starch), but I will be laundering them before I send any out, as they have sat in the closet for quite some time untouched. I will update this listing with actual measurements this evening. I will be traveling this week, but if time allows, I will have these packaged and ready for my wife to slap labels on and send out.

All prices are shipped conus.

*1) RL - Blake 100% Cotton - Tagged Size XXL. Long Sleeve, BD Collar, single button cuffs, no pocket.*
*$19*
Light blue with white and navy stripes.
Logo on left chest, dark gray. Gold dot on label, indicating this was an RL outlet shirt. Excellent lightweight shirt.
 

*2) RL - Yarmouth 100% Cotton - Tagged Size 18-36/37. BD Collar, single button cuffs, chest pocket.
$19*
White with small black check pattern. 
Logo on chest pocket, black. Nice soft fabric.
 

*3) Haggar - Generations 100% Cotton - Tagged Size XXL. BD Collar, single button cuffs, chest pocket.
$14*
Maroon with white and navy check pattern, black lining on collar and yoke (pictures show a lighter color than in reality).
Nice medium weight fabric.
 

*4) Columbia - Short Sleeved - Tagged Size XXL. BD Collar, short sleeved, chest pocket
$16*
Orange with navy and white check pattern.
Small discoloration/stain on chest pocket, see photo.
  

*5) RL - Yarmouth 100% Cotton Oxford - Tagged Size 18-34/35. BD Collar, single button cuffs, no pocket.
$18*
Blue with white stripes. Gold Dot on label indicating this was an RL outlet shirt.
Multi-color logo on chest. One small, faint stain on right chest, about the size of a dime. See photo.
  

*6) Dockers - Exact - Tagged Size XXL. Semi-Spread collar, single button cuffs, no pocket.
$16*
Purple/Gray with Green and ivory windowpane pattern.
Dark buttons. This color was difficult to translate in pictures, the close-up of cuff is the most accurate. It appears dark gray from a distance of 2'+, but upon closer inspection, the purple-ish color starts to show, along with the green in the windowpanes.
  

*7) RL - Yarmouth 100% Cotton - Tagged size 17 1/2-36/37 - BD Collar, single button cuffs, no pocket.
$16*
Tan/Khaki and white check pattern.
Tan logo on chest. Small, faint spot on right chest, about 2mm x 2mm, see photo.
Nice mid-weight soft fabric.
  

*8) RL - Vintage Buttondown 100% 2-ply cotton - Tagged size XXL - BD Collar, single button cuffs, chest pocket (no logo!), locker loop and button on back of collar.
$20*
Yellow with blue & white stripes.
Excellent fabric feel.
  

Always interested in trades as well to help build a new stock of properly fitting clothes.  (40R, 35x30, 16.5-34, 10.5-11D)


----------



## nbj08

Shirts have sold.



nbj08 said:


> Up for sale are three _like-new_ Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron button-down collar dress shirts. Two are size 17.5 35, one is size 17.5 34.
> All three are blue, though one is slightly darker than the other two. These are in really great shape, like-new shape. If they fit, I'd be keeping them. PM with any questions!
> 
> _*SOLD*_
> 
> (1) Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron size 17.5 34 in light blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2) Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron size 17.5 35 in light blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3) Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit Non-Iron size 17.5 35 in slightly darker light blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give some perspective about the colors, here's a picture of all three shirts:


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Brooks Brothers Tweed Sack 40S
> *Very good condition. No holes.
> Lapped Seams.
> Natural Shoulders
> Only flaw is incomplete detachment of the lining where the vent is. This should be an easy fix and does not detract from the overall appearance of the coat.
> Please see pictures for details.
> *$35 shipped CONUS only*
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 29
> Sleeves: 22.5


pg 1105


----------



## JackFlash

BB OCBDs have been sold. These items remain:



JackFlash said:


> *J Press Seersucker Trousers* ($20 shipped CONUS)
> Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7aw895j2hqxspib/AAD7zeJwInliCd7XdzpMdiuUa?dl=0
> (Clean, no stains or rips, lined to knee.)
> 36 waist
> 29 inseam
> 12 3/8 rise
> 9 1/8 leg opening (1 3/8 cuff)
> 
> *Southwick Donegal Herringbone Tweed* - ($30 shipped CONUS)
> Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cxjg4jdp1o3b0vf/AADeTe5Uc1A8GYnCvDC-yRFKa?dl=0
> (Beautiful fabric, no flaws. Inside lining around shoulders is a bit brown; hopefully a cleaning will take care of this.)
> 18.5 S2S
> 20.5 Waist
> 31 3/8 BOC
> 24 5/8 Arm
> 22 5/8 P2P


----------



## DonCiccio

A huge thanks to Mr TweedyDon for the amazing J. Press SC! It arrived today and has no need to pay a visit the tailor


----------



## LouB

Just received my JCP "Deacon" boots AND a nice pair of shoe trees from Reuben. The boots look great and they arrived quickly!

Thanks, Reuben.


----------



## Dr. D

*Hickey Freeman charcoal flannel trousers - size 34*

Buttery soft charcoal flannel trousers
flat front, unfinished bottoms
100% wool
Made in the USA
brand new with $250 price tag still attached

tagged 34
waist: 35 + 2
inseam: unfinished 36.5"

*SOLD*






*Brooks Brothers charcoal flannel trousers - size 42*

Lightweight charcoal flannel trousers
100% wool, made in USA
pleated with 1.5" cuffs
very good condition - only issue I see is the stitching around the front buttonhole is loose and you can see some white lining poking through (this is invisible once buttoned)

no tagged size
waist: 42 + 0 to let out
inseam: 29 with 3" in hem

$20 shipped






*Corneliani twills*

Brownish olive heavy twill trousers
100% wool, made in Italy
pleated with 1.625" cuffs
very good condition - I only see a single minute blemish on the back waistband but this would be covered by a belt (see last thumbnail photo)

tagged W32
waist: 34 + 1
inseam: 31 with 1.625" cuffs + 1" in hem
*
SOLD*





*Hertling twills*

British khaki/brown thick twill trousers
100% wool, made in USA
side pockets are lined with leather, in the style of Orvis twills
pleated with 1.25" cuffs
excellent condition with no issues

tagged 32
waist: 33 + 2
inseam: 30.5 with 1.25" cuffs + 1.5" in hem

*SOLD*






*Zanella flat front flannels*

Light gray flannel with tan windowpane pattern
Vitale Barbaris Canonico material
100% wool, made in Italy
flat front "Todd" model (aka "unicorns" on SF because Zanellas frequently come with many pleats)
excellent condition with no issues

tagged 32
waist: 33 + 2
inseam: 30.5 with 2" in hem

$20 shipped

*SALE PENDING*






*Luciano Barbera twills*

British khaki, VERY heavy twill trousers
Made for Louis, Boston
100% wool, made in Italy
buttons for braces
pleated with 1.5" cuffs
excellent condition with no issues

no tagged size
waist: 34 + 2
inseam: 29.5 with 1.5" cuffs + 1.5" in hem

*SOLD*




*
Barbour cords
*
Golden khaki color
Yes, they are pleated but they are British so that's just the way it is
tagged size 36 - unfinished
these appear unworn and have a dry cleaning tag attached
No issues except that there is matting on the waist where the hanger was clamped on, but I assume this would come out when washed

waist: 38
length: 36 unfinished

$22 shipped


----------



## Dr. D

*42L tweed jacket for Larrimor's of Pittsburgh*

Very soft cream with black glen plaid and red windowpane overcheck
Fabric loomed in Great Britain
Jacket was made by E&J Peake for Larrimor's of Pittsburgh
2 button, lightly darted
The previous owner left two dinner receipts from his club in Princeton in the pocket - how's that for a trad pedigree?
Excellent condition - no issues

no tagged size
shoulders: 18.5
chest: 44
sleeves: 26.5 + 2
length BOC: 31.5

$20 shipped




*Attention 42L's:
*
I still have several 42L jackets and suits available - rather than post them all again here is a link to pics:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1673483#post1673483


----------



## TweedyDon

*As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

NB: Unless otherwise noted all ties are in excellent condition!
**
GROUP J: PATTERNS! Brooks Brothers, Gianfranco Ferre, Talbott Best of Class, more!*



1) Gianfranco Ferre. A lovely, luxurious tie, made in Italy. This does have a single pulled thread loop in the knot area, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.

   

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A wonderful and luxurious harlequin tie, perfect for summer! 3 3/4". $15.

  

3) Brooks Brothers. A classic, conservative tie, with lovely texture and interest. 3 1/2". $14.

 

4) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Simply wonderful--a beautiful and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $16.

 

5) Bachrach. A nice, decent tie. 3 3/4". $8.

  

6) Roundtree & York. WONDERFUL! This is a truly beautiful fish-scale tie. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 7/8". $12.

  

*GROUP K: 100th Anniversary Harvard COOP ties, Custom Shop, more! *



1) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $10. Very Good condition.

 

2) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $12. Excellent.

  

3) The Custom SHop. Lovely slubby silk, perfect for Spring and summer! Some minor discoloration to the lining on the blade tip, hence Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $14.

  

4) Prince Consort ties were so ubiquitous in the 1960s that they're warranted a place in American sartorial history--William and Mary University has some in its Museum's Special Collection! This is a lovely example; a classic 1960s tie at 2 7/8", it's in excellent condition. $11.

 

5) Contissima. Made in the USA. 2 7/8". $10.

 

6) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Dating from when Polo was very good indeed, this was Made by Hand in the USA 4". $12.

 

7) Ferrell Reed. FR is one of the great underrated American tie companies; many lovely tradly ties have come from them, and this is no exception! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $14

  

8) Garrison Block Paisley. All silk; handmade. This has a lovely Spring/Summer colourway! 3 3 3/8". $12.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops*

*42L Brooks Brothers Brookstweed 3/2 sack
*Charcoal herringbone tweed, fully lined. In fantastic condition.
Shoulders 18.25"
Pit to Pit 22.25"
Waist 21"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

Asking $65* > 42*


Vintage LLB Norwegian Birdseye Sweater - navy/white, size medium. In good condition. 
22" pit to pit
25" shoulder to bottom hem
34.5" sleeves

Asking $50 > *33*

*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$46* > 24.50*


----------



## jfkemd

WTB 38R 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer. Send me a message if anyone has one up for sale.


----------



## Winny94

Anybody want this slightly damaged 42T Oxxford sport coat? Its charcoal grey with a gold window pane pattern. It has 2 small areas of damage on the left sleeve about an inch above the buttons. Im just looking for a trade for something I need and shipping costs; slim fit 15.5 or 16 ocbd in any color other than blue, belt for a 32"-33" waist, slim ties, or anything else you feel would be a good trade. Just PM with any ideas or offers. Thanks!


----------



## DonCiccio

ArtVandalay said:


> *42L Brooks Brothers Brookstweed 3/2 sack
> *Charcoal herringbone tweed, fully lined. In fantastic condition.
> Shoulders 18.25"
> Pit to Pit 22.25"
> Waist 21"
> Sleeves 25.5"
> Length BOC 32"
> 
> Asking $65* > 42*
> 
> 
> Vintage LLB Norwegian Birdseye Sweater - navy/white, size medium. In good condition.
> 22" pit to pit
> 25" shoulder to bottom hem
> 34.5" sleeves
> 
> Asking $50 > *33*
> 
> *H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
> *No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.
> 
> Shoulders 18.5"
> Pit to Pit 22.5"
> Sleeves 25.25"
> Length BOC 31.25"
> 
> $46* > 24.50*


Hello governor. The Norwegian sweater still for sale? Regards /DonCiccio


----------



## jfkemd

*price drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Brooks Brothers Tweed Sack 40S
> *Very good condition. No holes.
> Lapped Seams.
> Natural Shoulders
> Only flaw is incomplete detachment of the lining where the vent is. This should be an easy fix and does not detract from the overall appearance of the coat.
> Please see pictures for details.
> *$45>>$30* shipped CONUS only
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 21.5
> length BOC: 29
> Sleeves: 22.5


pg 1105


----------



## Pentheos

*Drops on shirts*

*Barbour Shirts*

Were tagged (now removed) XXL, fit like an American XL. Please see actual sizes (identical for both shirts). Excellent condition. Must-iron. At 6'4", the body of the shirt is a bit short for me in the front (note: I had an extra button added to the front at the bottom).

Asking $25.00 CONUS for both.

Neck: 19"
Pit to pit: 26.5" (same measurement at waist---i.e., they do not flare out)
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (from shoulder seam; so approximately a 36" sleeve length)









*Lands' End Short Sleeve Madras Shirts*

Tagged XXL/T, see measurements below. These were bought new by me last summer. They were always much too large for me and consequently were worn very little. Very good condition, but there is some minor piling here and there---no surprise, it's a casual, thin fabric.

Asking $25.00 CONUS for all three.

Neck: 20"
Pit to pit: 29"
BOC: 34"









*Brooks Brothers "346" Polo Shirts*

Tagged XL "Original Fit", see measurements below. Dark gray, and a peachy-orange color. Purchased new by me, hardly worn, in excellent condition.

Pit to pit: 25"
BOC: 34"

Asking $20.00 CONUS for both.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Ties!*

*As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!*

*NB: Unless otherwise noted all ties are in excellent condition!​*
*GROUP L: SMALL PATTERNS: Valentino, Hand Made in Italy, more!*



1) Harve Bernard. A lovely classic pattern, with a perfect Sporing colorway. 3 1/4". $10.

  

2) Michelangelo. Unknown fabric; likely silk. 3 5/8". $6.

  

3) Valentino. Hand made in Italy. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/2". $16.

 

4) Giorgio. A lovely conservative, tradly pattern 3 1/2". All silk. $10.

  

5) Hand Made in Italy. Enzo Berttazzio. 3 1/2". Lovely! $12.

 

6) Made in Italy. Amherst and Brock. A lovely corporate tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

7) Jacques Esther. Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8.

 

8) Contissima. Designed in Italy. Hand made, all silk. 3". $12.

  

9) Made for the tradly store Olympic in Upper Montcalir, NJ, this is a lovely conservative tradly tie! 3 1/4". $12.

  

10) Contissima. Designed in Italy; all silk. 3". $12.

  

*GROUP M: PATTERNS! Vintage Armani, Bally, Made in Italy, more!*



1) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, luxurious-appearing tie! Made in the USA. 4". $12.

 

2) Zenio. Made in the USA of Italian silk. 3 1/2". $10.

 

3) VINTAGE ARMANI TIE. Dating from the period when Armani was King--and with good reason--this lovely tie is cut from Armani silk, with the signature Armani name woven in, a la Hermes; it also has the signature Armani lining. A beautiful tie, and increasingly rare! Made in Italy., 3 3/4". $16.

   

4) MADE IN ENGLAND by John Comfort, one o fthe premier classic English tie makers, for the Tradly store MacHugh, this is a truly beautiful tie! 3 5/8". Just $15.

 

5) BEAUTIFUL Italian tie! Made in Italy for Torriani, this is a classic Italian pattern! 3 7/8". $12.

  

6) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of blue ginkgo leaves on a silverbirch background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $16.

   

7) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of red ginkgo leaves on a Royal blue and black spackled background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME![/B]

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*3) MADE IN THE USA Country Tweed Jacket with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely country tweed! Cut from a beautifully textured brown herringbone tweed that's flecked throughout with nubs of cream, burnished chestnut, russetm Royal blue, russet, and pumpkin orange and peat black, this is a very interesting little jacket indeed. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets--nice and deep and unflapped and so eminently practical, and a twin vent, true to its country heritage. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a full complement of leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut.

This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Indeed, it is poissibly unworn, since the twin vent is still basted shut!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*4) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*6) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is also wonderful! The brother of the jacket posted abovem this is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*7) MADE IN ENGLAND Spring Guncheck Jacket, with ticket pocket!*

This is wonderful, and absolutely perfect for Spring! Cut from a lightweight Superfine wool woven in Huddersfield, England--deep in the heart of the British woolen industry--this wonderful jacket has a terrific patterning and colourway. The base is a black and white Shepard's check, which is complemented by subtle windowpane overchecking in russet and Royal Blue. The jacket itself is fully lined in a beautiful golden wheat lining, and it is half-canvassed. It features a dual vent, as well as a fully functional ticket pocket--or, at least, the ticket pocket will be fully functional once the basting closing it has been removed... the same going for the two front pockets, which also are still basted shut. This lovely jacket was Made in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition--as you can surmise from the pockets still being unopened!

*Asking just $36, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31





       

*8) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are stiull basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*13) Lovely Custom Made 3/2 sack in brown herringbone tweed.*

This is a terrific jacket! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a very high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 rather than a 3/2. The lapel roll is beautifully fluid--one of the nicest I've seen--and it has very natural shoulders. This is clearly a custom-made jacket, possibly by a local Princeton tailor given its provenance; it carries no store or Union lapels of any kind. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features suede elbow patches, and leather reinforcements at the cuffs--this is a jacket that's built to last! It has a single centre vent. It has a little bit of wear to the corner of one interior pocket, as shown, and some wear to the leather cuff edges, as shown, otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*14) Hickey Freeman 3/2 tweed sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style clothes in Princeton during the Golden Era (the others being Langrock, Hilton, Ballot, The Princeton Clothing Co), this lovely jacket was made by H. Freeman, one of the great traditional American clothiers. The tweed is beautiful--a lovely base in complementary browns with windowpane overchecking in sky blue and Royal blue. Perfect for Spring's cooler days! It has a very natural shoulder.

This is cut as a 3/2 sack, and it has a lovely lapel roll. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton in Philadelphia, since this is a H. Freeman jacket! Apart from some loose stitching in the vent--which I'll have repaired--it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $42, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*15) STUNNING Vintage Orange Plaid Jacket. Made in Hong Kong! *

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*16) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*17) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*18) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*19) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*20) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*21) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*22) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*23) VINTAGE 3/2 sack from the Golden Age! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*25) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*27) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*29) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*30) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



    

*31) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*32) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*33) Corneliani Blazer!*

This is absolutely stunning! Cut from beautifully light Super 120's Extrafine Merino wool this wonderful jacket has all of the details that you'd expect from Corneliani. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features an abundance of hand-finished pick stitching on the pockets, the placket, the lapels, and the interior lining seams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with a lovely and elegant lapel roll, and features a twin vent. It was, of course, Made in Italy.

_This is absolutely gorgeous!_

It does have two minor flaws; there is a small rub mark at the hem on the front, as shown. There's also two very small smudges on the left pocket flap, which will likely come out with dry cleaning. It took me a while to find these, but they are there, and because of this this jacket is just in Very Good condition. *As such, I am asking just $18, or lower offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome--and lower offers are very welcome, too!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## LeeLo

*9E Florsheim Black Imperial Longwings*

Ordered a pair of Longwings on eBay and they ended up being too big so I'm just trying to break even. They are gorgeous, big gunboats with a lot of life left in them. Thick double sole, signature 5-nail V-Cleat construction. Minimal heel wear.

*$90 shipped*


----------



## dorji

Drops, offers always welcome.


dorji said:


> Hello all-
> 
> A few things today as spring cleaning continues... please PM with interest or offers!
> 
> First up are 2 ties from the local shop "Twill." These are both handmade in Italy by Breuer. Both have been worn less than 5 times. Immaculate condition, $12 each, or offer.
> 
> Brown repp silk, 3.25 X 60
> Light Blue Cashmere 85% wool 15% 3.00 X 59.5
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a fun one- I bought this Press jacket from the 'bay, fixed it up (lining, etc..). I just don't have room for it. It's a unique piece, someone pick this up to enjoy it a little longer. I think it's from the late 70's early 80's- I did a textile tag search when I got it last fall.
> a couple things- it has some of the coolest horn buttons I have seen, lapped seams, and very soft wool. This coat is broken in, and feels great. Unique tweedy pattern, wearable up to 60 degrees I would say. Unfortunately, there are 2 small moth holes that revealed themselves post dry cleaning. The are both the size of a pencil eraser, and are on the sleeves. The pattern pretty much renders them invisible- I have included a pic of one hole, the trout pen is nosed toward it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measures as a 40
> 
> Shoulder 18"
> Width 20.5" at button 19.5"
> Back of collar 30.75"
> Sleeves 24.5"
> Lapels 3.75"
> 
> Thanks for looking


----------



## TweedyDon

*Extra Long Ties!*

*I have 14 lovely Extra Long ties to pass along today! (All are labelled either "Long" or "Extra Long", which I believe to be the same designation between different brands.) All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. They are all individually priced, but I would be very happy to make you a very good deal on all 14 as a set!*

As always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

Also as always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1:*



1) Land's End. Long. A lovely patterned tie with Sping colouring! Hand made in the USA. $12.

 

2) Jos. A Banks Premier Collection. Made in the USA of imported silk. Extra Long. 3 3/4". $10.

  

3) Jos. A Banks. All silk, hand sewn in the USA. A lovely conservative tie! Tagged XL. 3 3/4". $10.

  

4) Jos. A Banks. All silk, hand sewn in the USA. A beautiful tie for Sporing and Summer! 3 3/4". Tagged XL. $10.

  

5) Land's End. A beautiful tie; small roundels. Hand sewn in the USA. This has a tiny single thread bump, as shown. 3 1/4"--a very thin width for a tie tagged X-Long! $12.

  

6) Jos. A. Banks Corporate Collection. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". Extra Long. $10.

  

7) Land's End. All silk organzine; hand sewn in the USA. A terrific classic regimental in Brooks #1 stripe! A tradly 3 1/4"--very rare in a tie marked "Extra Long"! Just $14.

  

8) Jos. A. Banks Executive Collection. Another lovely regimental! Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

  

9) WONDERFUL dark red silk knit tie from Land's End with a classic pointed tie ending! Made in the USA. Beautiful! 3". Just $16.

  

*GROUP 2*



1) Land's End leaf pattern tie. Beautiful! Tagged Long. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

 

2) Land's End luxury pattern tie. Lovely! Tagged Long. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 1/2". $12.

  

3) J. Z. Richards for Nordstrom. Hand sewn in the USA, this is a wonderful tie with Richards' in-house silk. 3 3/4". $12.

   

4) WONDERFUL Land's End Moon and Stars. This is a beautiful tie that's appropriate for all year wear! Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. $14.

  

5) (Not pictured in main picture) Hardy Amies. EXTRA LONG. Pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $12.

  

6) Land's End Fly Fishing tie. Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. 3 1/2". This does have a slight crease at one side, hence just Very Good condition, hence just $10.


----------



## ballmouse

*3 Pairs of Bills Khakis with 31" inseams*

Each pair is $25. The corduroy with the defect is $15. All shipping in CONUS is free.










*Charcoal M2 W31*









*Light Tan Poplin M3 W34
*









*Golden Brown Corduroy M2 W31
*









_Slight tear above 3.5" above the cuff...
_


----------



## Nobleprofessor

_I have posted this a couple of times, but I wanted to try one more time before it goes to ebay.

So, here is a REAL TRAD STAPLE! _

_This is is as Trad as it gets. _

_Corbin 3/2 Sack _Navy Blazer _gold Buttons, True Natural shoulder, _, swelled seams on the lapel. It has every desirable trad feature! _ MADE IN THE USA by Corbin 
_

_Measurements _

_22 P2P _

_24.25 Sleeve _

_18.25 Shoulder _

_31.75 BOC _

_VERY GOOD Vintage Condition

PRICE $40 INCLUDING SHIPPING to CONUS!

__

_


----------



## Bama87

Willing to do trades on this stuff for flat front gray wool trousers around the 32-33 x 28-30 range.

Alright I tried my best to correctly measure, but being my first possible sales if I screwed up the measurements and you need to send back, I will refund and pay shipping.

Banana Republic Emerson Blue slate'ish Chinos. Tagged 32/30. These are a slim cut fit and my legs do NOT do slim cut, so only slim legged guys need apply. I really wish these would fit me. $12 shippped.


Tried to capture the color:



Levi 501s in a darker blue. Tagged 32/30. These we're a little tight in the thighs as well. Actual measurements: Waist-15", Inseam-28.5"
$15 shipped.



Club Room Gray Wool trousers. Tagged 32. Actual measurements: Waist-15.5", Inseam-30", Cuff-1.5", Rise-11"
$12 shipped.





Hickey Freeman 100% Linen Sport shirt. Teal Gingham (I think that is the correct term) pattern. No tagged size. Actual Measurements: Neck-17", Sleeve-26", BOC-32.5", P2P-24"
$SOLD

Canali Suit. Dark dark gray. $45. I also have more pictures available. Didn't want to kill the post. Jacket and pants tagged 54, but see measurements.

Coat:
Chest: 23"
Waist: 21.5"
Shoulder: 20"
BOC: 32"
Sleeve: 25.25" (only 1" left inside so no room to let out)
Details: No vent
Not good: Button on left cuff closest to hand is broke

Pants: 
Inseam: 28.5"
Cuffs: 1.5"
Rise: 12"
Waist: 17.5" stretched
Details: single pleat
Not good: Back right pocket button is gone


----------



## plupy

*SOLD* Vintage set of Blazer Buttons. Sailing ship motif, gold plate, unused and still affixed to card that would have gone in box. "Bermuda" is written on the back of the card. They measure 3/4" and 1/2." $20 shipped to USA. PP FF or other methods OK. Thanks!


----------



## plupy

Vintage shoe trees or stretchers. They are marked with a "5" but I don't know what that means. I wear an 8 Medium and these are too bulky for my shoes, just to give you an idea. At their shortest setting they are 11" long, 13" at their longest. Width expands from 3 3/4" to as wide as 4." Excellent working condition and they look cool in the shoe as well. $12 shipped or $9 if you can pick up in NYC. PP FF or other methods fine.


----------



## Winny94

Naked & Famous SlimGuy navy selvedge denim chino that look to be NWOT. Checkout that red line selvedge seam. 
Measurements below:

Across waist - 17"
Knee diameter - 8.5"
ankle diameter - 7.75"
inseam - 34"

Asking $60 shipped


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

SOLD!

Thanks for the interest!

I'm letting this beautiful Makers go as it's just too big. It's marked a 16 R, the measurements are:
Chest: 24.5"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25"
6 button front
It is in VERY good condition. 
The tag shown is the only tag on the garment, so as I am not an expert on Makers, I have no idea what the country of origin is.*

The only catch is that I do not use PayPal , but I will take check, money order, cash, Venmo or, if necessary, I have a "Square" reader on my phone so I can take credit cards if you want to call and do the transaction over the phone.

Any additional questions please don't hesitate to ask. I'll entertain any reasonable offers.

Thanks!

*Update, I showed the shirt to a friend who knows his beans about vintage BB and he seems to think this shirt was produced in the Mid 1950's, which explains why there are no care instructions or country of origin tags.


----------



## wacolo

DROPS. Prices include CONUS shipping.

$16 Castaway Clothing Seersucker Shirt Medium Clean inside and out. Green and white, buttondown collar and chest pocket.
Chest 22
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/cu9w698tv/ https://postimg.org/image/nsl5ofxf7/

$20-->$18 Vineyard Vines Cotton Sweater Vest Large Mint Green in excellent shape with no pulls, stains or holes.
Chest 23
Shoulder 18.75
Length 27.5
https://postimg.org/image/6cme9092r/ https://postimg.org/image/rvc6nirjn/

$16-->$14 Scott Barber Sportshirt Large Excellent condition with no hole or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/tkl9vl78z/ https://postimg.org/image/sm4wtatwz/
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 24

$16---$14 Scott Barber Sportshirt Large Excellent condition with no hole or stains. 
https://postimg.org/image/z13xpz0mr/ https://postimg.org/image/oagb4an03/
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 19

$35-->$30 in USA Penny Loafers 12D Probably made by Ansewn. The heels have a bit of wear but nothing too bad and the topys are in good shape. Some creasing to the uppers but they are made of thick, tough leather. BTW the white spot on the right shoe is just dust.
https://postimg.org/image/syrplqmsz/ https://postimg.org/image/x6mhuho8j/ https://postimg.org/image/f2jh9uqk3/ https://postimg.org/image/oykk9hwc3/

$22-->$20 PRL long sleeve patch madras shirt Medium Clean and in excellent shape. Third button in the back and no chest pocket.
Chest 24
Shoulder 19.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 25.5
https://postimg.org/image/4fyuvwx6b/ https://postimg.org/image/5gz3l1e5v/

$*SOLD* PRL OCBD XXL Custom Fit White and pink in a sturdy oxford cloth. Excellent condition with no stains or holes.
Chest 28
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from shoulder 26.5
Middle 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/mwt9mqd4j/ https://postimg.org/image/eftrbt8fn/

Braces 
1. $13 Trafalgar Paisley Silk
2. $13 Trafalgar Ducks Silk
3. $13 Trafalgar Dots Silk
4. $13 Ferrell Reed Repp Silk
https://postimg.org/image/cgmcbvsvn/ https://postimg.org/image/idlmeykmr/ https://postimg.org/image/5c4j2ulmb/

Brooks Brothers #1 repps. Both are in great shape and Made in USA. Each has a bit of knot memory, but nothing bad.
5. $13 Blue and Gold XL 3.75 x 62
6. $13 Pink and Navy 3.75x 59
https://postimg.org/image/c16h54hkj/ https://postimg.org/image/wcibrf9wz/ https://postimg.org/image/iy58ve38z/

7. $10 Coach Burgundy Nylon
8. $8 Made in England Nylon some patina to the brass
9. $10 Made in England Nylon tan diamonds
10. $*SOLD* Made in England Nylon Navy and Tan
11. $10 Trafalgar green red and black elastic
12. $*SOLD* Made in England black silk satin formal
13. $*SOLD*Trafalgar Black textured formal elastic
https://postimg.org/image/oddywcusz/ https://postimg.org/image/k1pd7cnw3/ https://postimg.org/image/wy7anj4z7/ https://postimg.org/image/8gf6zn2er/ https://postimg.org/image/v2kicdg4z/


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties!*

*AS ALWAYS, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA!

ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP N: REGIMENTALS. Brooks, J. Press, more!*



1) Brooks Brothers regimental. White block letters on black background vintage. This isn't marked, but I'm sure that this is shantung silk. It has a tint, tiny mar by the edge of the blade, as shown, hence is in Very Good condition. 3 3/8". Just $12.

  

2) Brooks Brothers. The classic # stripe! 3 3/8". Lovely! Minor flaws to the lining, as shown, hence Very Good condition, and so just $12.

  

3) Bellinzona. ALl silk; hand sewn in the USA. Tiny lines mar this on the blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

 

4) Ashford & Brooks of London. All silk. Hand made. A classic regimental! 3 3/4". $10

 

5) Brooks Brothers. This has two thread pulls in the knot area, as shown, as well as some minor fraying at the small end of the blade, as shown. Good condition. 3 3/4". $5.

 

6) Yves St Laurent tie. Vintage--dates from when YSL was good! Features the YSL logo woven into the silk on the back; this originally retailed at Whitehouse & Hardy in New York. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! This is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/4". Just $10.

  

7) J. Press. The Burlington Knot regimental. Beautiful! 3 1/4". $16.

 

8) Tommy Hilfiger. Forget the label--this is a very nice tie! Made in the USA. 3 7/*'. $8

 

9) Briar. 50% silk, 50% cotton. A wonderful summer tie! 3". Very Good condition. $9.


----------



## Winny94

2 pairs of Zanella trousers. Asking $20 a piece, or, if you like both, $30 for the pair. No discernible wear or damage to either pair.

1) 
Style: Bennett
Tagged Size: 33"
Measurement across waist: 16.75"
Inseam: 29-7/8"
Cuff: 1.5"

























2)
Style: Jesse
Tagged Size: 32"
Measurement across waist: 16.5"
Inseam: 30" 
Cuff: 1.25"


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE TIES!*

*AS ALWAYS, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA!

ALSO AS ALWAYS, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!**

GROUP O: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Whitehouse & Hardy of New York. Vintage; slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! 33/8". Just $12.

 

2) Guy Laroche. A beautiful tie in purples, lavenders, and greys. Made in the USA! 3 1/4". $12.

 

3) Made in Italy for Neiman Marcus. Neats. Lovely! 3 3/8". $12

 

4) Pierre Balmain. A lovely, rose-pink sepia toned tie. 3 3/8". $12.

 

5) Handcrafted for Nordstorm by J. Z. Richards. 3 7/8". $10

  

6) Crooks & Creed of London. Neats. Handmade. 3 3/4". $10.

  

7) Crooks and Creed of London. Small daisies--perfect for Spring! 3 1/2". $12.

 

8) Walter Kelly tie for Strawbridge Clothiers--the trad Central Jersey clothier, now long gone! 3 1/4". Some age discoloration to the lining, hence just Very Good condition. $8.

 

9) Bert Pulitzer. Neats. Slightly rumpled from storage, stain on back from pricetag! Good condition. 3 3/8". $5.

 

10) Kenneth Gordon. THE classic New Orleans tradly store! Beautiful. Neats. 3 1/8". $12.

  

*GROUP P: VARIOUS! NWT Perry Ellis, Tripler, Escher tie!*



1) Beau Brummel regimental. A lovely, classic tie. Hand made. 3 1/2". $12.

 

2) NWT Perry Ellis. A striking tie, great for summer! Italian silk; made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

3) Bachrach geometric. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10.

 

4) M.C. Escher tie. Detail from "Metamorphisis II", 1939 - 1940. Wonderful! All silk, Made in Italy. 3 /4". $14.

       

5) Grateful Dead tie. Fading Light". The irony is strong here... 3 7/8". Buy a Dead sticker for your Cadillac while you're about it! $12.

  

6) Vintage. Nothing is known about this! 2 7/8". $6.

 

7) A GREAT TRAD CLASSIC! F. R. Tripler regimental. 3 1/8". Tripler was one of the great Ivy stores, easily ranking above Brooks and comparable to Press, before its demise. A lovely tie with a classic 3 1/8" width, this is just $14.


----------



## Winny94

Here are three Oxxford sport coats from a single owner. I thought I hit the jackpot for my wardrobe, but I just can't make these fit. The details on all 3 are amazing and include: working surgeon cuffs, double vented, flower stem holder in the lapel, fully canvassed, great buttons, etc. I have included images and approximate measurements, but if you have any additional questions or image requests, please don't hesitate to ask. They are priced individually, but since they are all nearly identical in measurements, I will let all 3 go for $100.

1) Window Pane Pattern
Across chest - 23"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam - 20.25"
Length (BOC)- 33"
Sleeve - 26"
Full lining (very unique iridescent lining)
No discernible damage Asking $40


























































2) Dark Charcoal Window Pane (This may in fact be black)
Across chest - 22.75"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam - 20.25"
Length (BOC)- 32.5"
Sleeve - 25.25"
1/4 lining
This is some sort of wool & cashmere blend (not sure of the percentage, but definitely more cashmere-very soft)
There are a couple snags on the inside of the right sleeve as well as some loose stitching on the arm hole lining. Asking $35



































































3) Check pattern
Across chest - 23"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam - 19.75"
Length (BOC)- 33.5"
Sleeve - 25.5"
1/4 lining
There are some stitches coming loose on the lining, specifically on the left corner of the pocket and left harm hole . Asking $40


----------



## TweedyDon

*Time-Saving Vegas Trad Tie*

Let's face it, it takes time to tie a tie each morning, and since Trad is all about effortless dressing, I'm delighted to offer this wonderful labor-saving tie. Unlike usual ties, this fastens quickly with studs at the back, saving you seconds of frustrating tie-tying. Featuring fake diamonds on the front, this is aimed either at the Rodeo Trad, or Pimp Trad. I should note that it does have one drawback--it seems to either be a child's tie, or else designed for a midget. My suspicion is the latter--midgets have small fingers (because they're midgets), and so tying ties can be especially hard.

This measures a tradly 2" or so, and is a bargain at just $9, shipped in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for some cat hair throughout, as it was originally modeled (under significant protest) by Mr. Tiddles.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

*


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Those aren't fake diamonds, they are fillings. Someone clearly spilled something sticky on this tie, then sneezed too hard.


----------



## LouB

Dang. Tweedy's inbox is full. I knew I should have sent him a PM as soon as he posted the tie.


----------



## TweedyDon

LouB said:


> Dang. Tweedy's inbox is full. I knew I should have sent him a PM as soon as he posted the tie.


Inbox cleared! The bidding war on that tie was fierce.... But at least I can now afford a Ferrari!


----------



## landesb

WANTED: 44R Light Grey Suit

I'm getting married in a couple of months and in need of the right suit. So far local thrifting has been unsuccessful and I'm looking to see what comes up here.

The vision: A 44R Brooks Brothers (or like kind) suit in light grey with a 3/2 roll.

If you have anything let me know.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

TweedyDon said:


> Inbox cleared! The bidding war on that tie was fierce.... But at least I can now afford a Ferrari!


He is probably buying it for his boss Goldfinger!


----------



## Chevo

Folks, I am in dire need of a tuxedo stud set. I would prefer Brooks Brothers or of a similar quality. I have searched ebay for something reasonable and had no luck. Please pm me if you can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## efdll

Nobleprofessor said:


> He is probably buying it for his boss Goldfinger!


No, because "He only loves gold!"


----------



## Nobleprofessor

efdll said:


> No, because "He only loves gold!"


Thank you. I am glad someone else picked up on Dr. L's Oddjob reference and my Goldfinger nod.


----------



## Marcc237

efdll said:


> No, because "He only loves gold!"


Sorry: "He loves only gold."

Not to be too pedantic, but I love the movie and song.


----------



## TexJake

landesb said:


> WANTED: 44R Light Grey Suit
> 
> I'm getting married in a couple of months and in need of the right suit. So far local thrifting has been unsuccessful and I'm looking to see what comes up here.
> 
> The vision: A 44R Brooks Brothers (or like kind) suit in light grey with a 3/2 roll.
> 
> If you have anything let me know.


I came across 3 BB suits yesterday. All are 45R w/38-40 waists, not sure on inseam. Without measuring, just looking they appeared to be 31-32 w/ some to let out. None have 3/2 jackets, all 2-button. I have not picked them up yet, but I could if someone was interested and let me know by end of tomorrow.

The navy suit ("Brooksease") has had a repair made to crotch of pants, otherwise good.

The mid-gray stripe has a repair to the fabric of the left leg about an inch below and behind the front pocket. Otherwise good.

The charcoal (even black?) stripe has no visible repairs, seems to be in good condition. 
Here's a couple quick shots of sleeves to show colors:

I'm traveling for work, and saw these at a local shop, debating picking them up. But I will be departing tomorrow evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

I need cheap tweed. Two jackets in extremely small sizes--if anyone knows of a source for toddler-sized tweed, that's what I'm looking for. Also, a tweed suit in a woman's size 10. Something that looks like this would be great--it can be either a skirt or pants for the bottom: 

Earth tones preferred, quality is immaterial. It can be polyester so long as it looks like real tweed. Thanks.


----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> I need cheap tweed. Two jackets in extremely small sizes--if anyone knows of a source for toddler-sized tweed, that's what I'm looking for. Also, a tweed suit in a woman's size 10. Something that looks like this would be great--it can be either a skirt or pants for the bottom:
> 
> Earth tones preferred, quality is immaterial. It can be polyester so long as it looks like real tweed. Thanks.


Dog clothes?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Dog clothes?


Perish the thought. :evil:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is a shout out to Tweedy Don for some excellent extra long ties! I am very pleased! packed and shipped well and quickly. TD even threw in an extra tie (I hope that wasn't just a mistake  ). In my opinion its important to provide good feedback. I have always been happy with the several items I have purchased from Tweedy Don (and everyone else I have purchased from on this forum).


----------



## plupy

*On hold but not yet paid.* Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers shirt in size 15.5-34. RARE pink striped soft Pima-like cotton similar to their "sport" and "fun" shirts of the era. Broken-in but not damaged condition, no wear to cuffs or collar; laundry marks in collar + one tiny spot on cuff. Very sharp! $22 shipped in USA, a bit more for overseas. PP or other methods fine. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*SPRING AND SUMMER JACKETS!*



*Spring is here at last, and I have some wonderful jackets to pass on that are perfect for warmer days, including some wonderful Hong Kong bespoke, beautiful vintage 3/2 sacks from the Golden Era, Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke!*

This is lovely--the weight and colourway are perfect for Spring and Summer, as well as early Fall! Cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight cloth, this features a miniature chestnut and black houndstooth pattern on cream background, with a lovely subtle overcheck in Royal blue. Made by Houston Custom Tailors of Kowloon, Hong Kong, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It's a contemporary two-button model, and is subtly darted. It's in excellent condition--its interior spare buttons are all intact!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





  

*2) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$30, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*3) MADE IN ITALY lightweight guncheck.*

This is a lovely jacket that's appropriate for every season but winter--and could carry you through that it you don't need a heavy jacket! This is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL guncheck, with forest greens, bark browns, rich burnished chestnuts, with a wonderful horizontal windowpane check in turquoise, and a vertical stripe in chestnut! My pictures really don't do this justice.

Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button model, with darting, and three button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It's in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$40, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30







    

*
4) GORGEOUS CORNELIANI Spring-Summer jacket!*

This is STUNNING!

Cut from a beautifully luxurious and lightweight Superfine Merino wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. It is fully canvassed, and features pickstitching and handwork throughout, most noticeably on the placket, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the interior where the lining is attached.

Made in Italy, of course, this has twin vents, subtle darts, a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and a contemporary two button front. This really is gorgeous!

It has one single mar; a small mark on the flap of the left-hand pocket. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and perfect for Spring and Summer.
*
Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



        

*5) LOVELY SMALLER Bespoke Jacket from Coppley.*

This is a wonderful Spring jacket! Made in 2007 expressly for Bob SIlver, the prominent trial attorney, this beautiful jacket has a perfect Spring patterning and colourway, of miniature shepherd;s check in blue, loden and brown on a cream colourway. Cut from lighter weight cloth that's a mixture of bamboo and wool, this is perfect for Spring and Summer. Made by Coppley in Canada, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and comes complete with beautiful brass buttons featuring a pineapple motif.

*This is in excellent condition, and is perfect for the smaller trad!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 16 1/2
Length: 28 3/4




     

*6) GORGEOUS Bespoke Flannel Blazer with wonderful buttons!*

This is terrific! Made by Ambassador and Smart custom tailors of Bangkok, this beautiful, beautiful blazer is cut from wonderfully luxurious flannel that has a terrific hand and drape. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a dual vent. It is darted, and has a contemporary two button front. Although the interior label indicates that this is a "suit", this is the label used in all A&S jackets, and this is clearly a blazer. It also features beautiful brass and enamel buttons--and comes complete with its original spare set!

This is a wonderful custom-made blazer from a prominent firm, and a steal at just

*$50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ This jacket is a gem! I hope someone snaps it up. It will be the best fifty bucks they've ever spent.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Spring-Summer Jackets!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

**7) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*

8) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*9) NWOT Flusser jacket in Silk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*10) STUNNING PURE CASHMERE BLAZER*

Cut from 100% pure cashmere, this lovely jacket was Made in the USA. A contemporary two button model with darting, this has four button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. Despite appearing to be a recent model, judging by the interior label this jacket might well be older than its condition and cut indicate. It is in excellent condition, and has a lovely, rich, dark-honey-brown colouring!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32



    

*11) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31




     

*12) GORGEOUS Spring and Summer Plaid Jacket from fabric loomed in Scotland! TWO BUTTON SACK!*

This is absolutely WONDERFUL!

Although there is no fabric content given, this is clearly cut from a wonderful blend of wool and silk, the fabric having been loomed in Scotland. The hand and drape are terrific--this is a great jacket for summer and spring, being lightweight yet robust. The patterning and colourway are also wonderful--almost a glen plaid, with a wonderful colouring of blues, steels, greys, slates, and creams, with chestnut and Royal Blue overchecking. It has a lovely slubby texture. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in a cream lining. It is a TWO BUTTON SACK, and has a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45

Measurement*s:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31





     

*
13) WONDERFUL VINTAGE (c.1968 - 1976) 3/2 sack Spring - Summer jacket with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the condition--this is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all! If it wasn't for the classic 1960s sepia brown colouring of the sort that's just not made anymore this jacket could easily be a modern reproduction.

This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll--more of a 3/2.5. It has, of course, two button cuffs, and also features the always desirable patch pockets, complete with flaps. It has wonderful and era-classic narrow lapels. This is half-lined in sunburst gold lining, and half-canvassed. It has a centre lapped seam and a hook vent--all the trad. desiderata! It was made by Clubman, and carries a classic Clubman interior label.

It was Union Made in the USA between 1968 and 1976. And, yes, it is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4



    

*14) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer!*

This is a very nice example of a classic 3/2 sack!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is a 3/2 sack, and has the classic two patch pockets. It was Made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues; there is a white mark on the left sleeve, as shown, a small rub on the lapel, as shown, and a single thread run on the lapel. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just

*$29, or offer.

Tagged 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 /8
Length: 32



       

*15) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*I have a lot of wonderful tweeds to pass on today, all of which are priced to move!* 

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*2) MADE IN THE USA Country Tweed Jacket with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely country tweed! Cut from a beautifully textured brown herringbone tweed that's flecked throughout with nubs of cream, burnished chestnut, russetm Royal blue, russet, and pumpkin orange and peat black, this is a very interesting little jacket indeed. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets--nice and deep and unflapped and so eminently practical, and a twin vent, true to its country heritage. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a full complement of leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut.

This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Indeed, it is poissibly unworn, since the twin vent is still basted shut!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*3) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is also wonderful! The brother of the jacket posted abovem this is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*4) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are still basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*5) Lovely Custom Made 3/2 sack in brown herringbone tweed.*

This is a terrific jacket! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a very high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 rather than a 3/2. The lapel roll is beautifully fluid--one of the nicest I've seen--and it has very natural shoulders. This is clearly a custom-made jacket, possibly by a local Princeton tailor given its provenance; it carries no store or Union lapels of any kind. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features suede elbow patches, and leather reinforcements at the cuffs--this is a jacket that's built to last! It has a single centre vent. It has a little bit of wear to the corner of one interior pocket, as shown, and some wear to the leather cuff edges, as shown, otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*6) H. Freeman 3/2 tweed sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style clothes in Princeton during the Golden Era (the others being Langrock, Hilton, Ballot, The Princeton Clothing Co), this lovely jacket was made by H. Freeman, one of the great traditional American clothiers. The tweed is beautiful--a lovely base in complementary browns with windowpane overchecking in sky blue and Royal blue. Perfect for Spring's cooler days! It has a very natural shoulder.

This is cut as a 3/2 sack, and it has a lovely lapel roll. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton in Philadelphia, since this is a H. Freeman jacket! Apart from some loose stitching in the vent--which I'll have repaired--it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*7) STUNNING Vintage Orange Plaid Jacket. Made in Hong Kong! *

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*8) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$25, or offer

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*9) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*10) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*11) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*12) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*13) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*14) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*15) VINTAGE 3/2 sack from the Golden Age! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*16) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*17) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*18) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## Monocle

Size SMALL zip front jacket. Measures 22" x 26" with 34" sleeves. Very lightweight all cotton. Cuffs and waist are elasticized gathers. Just PM with any interest. *$25 *shipped. It will be on the Bay soon if no takers here. Thanks for looking.



need: shirts 17 x 34/35


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS! c. 40, 42 Vintage Brooks Brothers "Varsity Jacket" in Lamb Suede--Aero Leathers have just recreated this!*

*CLAIMED!

Aero Leather of Scotland have recently re-created the classic mid-century suede Varsity Jacket, as worn by Steve McQueen and Paul Newman in *Somebody Up There Likes Me*, and a classic item of clothing on Ivy League campuses throughout the 1950s and 1960s. The link to Aero's version is here: *

https://www.aeroleatherclothing.com/product-detail.php?id=2593

*The ORIGINAL that I am offering is here--more pictures below!*

​
The Varsity Jacket is the classic two-pocket easy-wear jacket with knit collar and cuffs that's similar to the iconic Harrington jacket. This particular example is an ORIGINAL mid-century jacket that's still beautifully pliable and wearable without any need for babying. It was made for Brooks Brothers, and has the classic mid-century "straight" silhouette, that's modeled so well by Paul Newman here:


​Aero's version of this jacket is cut from goat suede, while this is cut from the softer but equally durable lamb suede. (Both are far superior to Split Suede or Nubuck, which are inferior suede-effect leathers produced from cowhide.) There is no fabric content on the collar, knit strip at the back, or cuffs, but I would be shocked if they were anything other than wool knits. They are all original to the piece. The zipper is a mid-century Talon zipper--precisely the sort that Aero took pains to source for its reproduction of this type of jacket. It moves beautifully fluidly. The leather pull is also original to the jacket, as best I can tell. The lining is pale peach, which is a perfect colouring for this jacket. There is a single interior pocket, and the original interior locker loop is intact, and undamaged. It carries a vintage Brooks Brothers label, with block gold lettering on a white background. It has raglan sleeves.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA. Since the Union label is sewn in covering the lettering it's impossible to date this jacket accurately, but it was certainly built between 1949 and 1976. My guess is that since it's a Union Series GF garment it dates to the late 1950s to early 1960s.

This jacket is in overall Very Good condition--really, excellent condition for its age. The lining is in perfect condition, with no stains or blemishes of any kind. The jacket shells has the usual scuffs and minor markings that come with age and use--it's broken in rather than damaged! There is an oval stain ring under the left armpit, but this is very hard to see--I only discovered it while measuring the jacket and paying attention. Given the condition of the lining (excellent!) this is NOT a sweat stain, since then the lining would be damaged. My best guess is that something was held tightly under the arm at some point--possibly a damp umbrella or rolled-up towel after swimming in late summer. The knit collar and cuffs are still tight, but have pilling throughout, as shown. The back knit strip also has pilling throughout.

This is a beautifully wearable jacket that you won't have to worry about babying--it's good for at least another four decades or so!

This is a great opportunity to acquire an original, wearable version of a jacket that's so iconic Aero have decided to reproduce it, at a fraction of the cost of a reproduction!

Asking just CLAIMED*, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome with Priority shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 42, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve, measured like a shirt: c. 35 3/4 to end of knit cufff.
Length, measured from the BOTTOM of the knit collar down to the hem at the back: 25 1/2



        

*Patina:*

  ​


----------



## Svalan

If someone has got a jacket for sale in 36, I'm interested!


----------



## ArtVandalay

42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $70 or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff


----------



## TweedyDon

*MASSIVE TIE POST!*

*MASSIVE TIE MEGAPOST!

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!*​
*NB: Unless otherwise noted all ties are in excellent condition!​*

*GROUP A: Regimentals. Vintage, shantung silk, The English Shop, Charles Tyrwhitt, more.*



1) Vintage Blandford Repp. A classic tradly tie! 2 7/8". $12.

[/URL [URL="https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/MARCH%2022%202015/DSC06419_zpsgaxtdudc.jpg.html"]

2) SOLD Vintage Hardy Amies, A lovely regimental; keeper off on one side, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $12.

 

3) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. A beautiful classic regimental! 3 1/8". $14.

 

4) Valerio Garate. Very minor rub on one side as shown, hence just Very Good condition, and so $8. 3 3/4".

  

5) Carlo Columbo. Made in Italy. A classic regimental. 3 7/8". $10.

 

6) Countess Mara. Minor rub on one side, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

   

7) Cyprus Copper Company regimental. Unusually for company ties, this is very subdued, and all silk. 3 1/4". $12.

 

8) Giannelli. Another classic regimental! 3 3/4". $12.

 

9) SOLD The English Shop of Princeton Shatung Silk. Absolutely gorgeous, and perfect for the Spring, this tie is from one of the Big Four Ivy Clothiers of Princeton. Made from lovely, slubby shantung silk, this is a tradly 3 1/4". $16.

  

10) SOLD Charles Tyrwhitt. A lovely regimental tie, in thick and luxurious silk! 3 1/2". Just $14.

 

*GROUP B: GORGEOUS CLASSIC PAISLEYS: Robert Talbott for The Hound San Francisco, The English Shop, Ted Lapidus, Britches of Georgetown, more. *



1) The English Shop of Princeton. A beautiful paisley for one of the premier Ivy Clothiers of the Golden AGe. 3 3/4". $14.

 

2) SOLD Ted Lapidus. Hand Made in Italy. A beautiful tie! 3 1/4". $10.

 

3) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. The main rival to Cable Car Clothiers, The Hound is one of San Francisio's premier mens' clothiers, stocking a full range of Ivy items. This is a beautiful tie made from Italian silk, and a tradly 3 1/4". $15.

  

4) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. Another beautiful tie for the premier men's clothiers of SF! Absolutely gorgeous, and 3 12". $15.

   

5) The English Shop of Princeton. A stunningly beautiful paisley, Made in England for one of the premier men's clothiers of the Golden Age. 3". $16.

 

6) SOLD Ted Lapidus. Hand Made in Italy. 3 1/8". $10.

 

7) Britches of Georgetown. ALL WOOL, from the now-defunct outdoorsy tradly clothier of Georgetown. The fabric was printed in Italy; the tie was made in the USA. 3 7/8". $15.

 

8) SOLD Robert Talbott paisley for The Hound. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/4". $15.

  

9) Robert Talbott paisley for The Hound. Lovely! 3 1/4". $15.

   

10) SOLD Gitman Bros. A beautiful and rare paisley tie from a classic Ivy clothier! 3 3/8". $15.

 

*GROUP C: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS. VINTAGE Brooks Bros., Talbott Best of Class, more!*



1) Joseph & Lyman for Bloomingdale's. ALl silk, Made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

2) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $16.

   

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Perfect for Spring! 3 5/8". $15.

 

4) Van Heusen. Poly. 3". $6.

 

5) Van Heusen; all silk, Made in the USA. 3 1/4". $8.

  

6) SOLD Brwyn collection. A classic neats pattern. 3 1/2". $8.

 

7) SOLD Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers. White block lettering on black background label. 3 1/4". $16.

 

8) SOLD VINTAGE John Wannamaker. 60% wool, 40% silk. This has a very tiny mar, as shown; hence Very Good condition. 3 1/8". $16.

   

9) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. White block lettering on black background label. Printed in England. 2 3/4". Lovely! $16.

 

10) Barbara Blank. 3 1/2". Just $10!

 

*GROUP D: TWEED, WOOL, KNITS. Wool Challis, Donegal Tweed from Ireland!*



1) Rooster. Cotton tartan tie. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

2) Van Heusen tartan tie. ALl cotton. Pilling throughout, hence Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

3) DONEGAL TWEED! Made in Ireland. This is gorgeous; made by John Molloy, this is a wonderful heathery mix of brown, cornflower blue, cream, and peat black flecks. 3 5/8". Just $20.

  

4) Robert Stewart. 100% lambswool from Scotland. 3 1/8". Beautiful! $16.

 

5) Blackwatch tie from Merrick. A wonderful tie, with the Blackwatch patterning offset to one side. Clearly wool. 3 1/2". $16.

 

6) The English Shop of Princeton. This is clearly wool challis, and beautiful! Vintage, of course, and 3 1/8". Minor wear and fading in the knot area, hence Very Good condition, and so just $14.

  

7) Rooster. A beautiful wool plaid tie, made from English Saxony wool; made in the USA. 3 1/4". Very Good condition. Just $16.

 

8) John Remington collection knit tie. Likely cotton, but possibly silk. A lovely light peach. 2 1/4". Just $10.

 

9) 1960s vintage knit in excellent condition. Unknown maker, but with a horse head set in the centre. A lovely vintage knit! 2". Just $10.

  

*GROUP E: VINTAGE TIES! Classic 1970s' ties from The English Shop and Schiaperlli, and WONDERFUL late 1960s early 1970s Rooster ties!*

*AWESOME VINTAGE PRINTED ROOSTER TIES!*



*These are truly fantastic; classic late 1960s early 1970s designs, and all in excellent condition! These are early Rooster ties, made in the first few years of the company after it was started by Max Raab in 1969; the Sun Fabrics label was not recognizing a distinct company, but was the label used by Raab to note that the design was exclusive to Rooster. These ties are signature Rooster ties, classically Trad, and classic Americana!

Raab, incidentally, was the first person to make OCBDs for women!*

1) Brass instruments. No fabric, but likely all cotton. A classic Rooster! 2 5/8". $22.

  

2) Stringed instruments and music. This was produced expressly for The English Shop of Princeton--early Rooster, and TES is a great combination! Likely cotton. 3 1/8. $22.

 

3) SPECTACULAR! This is wonderful; a series of nautical and harbour scenes. This carries the Sun Fabrics label, and is a terrific "conversational" tie of the sort that made Rooster famous. PLUS this is from The English Shop of Princeton! A wonderful piece of American clothing history. 2 3/4". Just $24.

       

*1970s WIDE TIES; Rooster, The English Shop, Shiapiarelli.

These are terrific--genuine first-quality 1970s wide ties, in wool, linen, and polyester, from TES and Shiapiarelli. Don't confuse these with the mass-produced 1970s polyester junk; these are the real deal, and if you are amassing a collection of vintage menswear these are the ones you want.*



4) Ruffler tie by Rooster. 100% linen, in a classic 1970s paisley. Made for The English Shop of Princeton. 4 1/4". $15.

  

5) Clark & Friend wool challis tie. Founded in 1903 in Salem, Mass., Clark & Friend were a traditional upscale clothiers--now, alas, long gone. This is a wonderful tie; 4 1/8". $15.

  

6) ALL WOOL by Rivetz of Boston for The English Shop of Princeton. Another lovely pairing--Rivetz is one of the classic Ivy tie-makers! 4 1/8". $15.

  

7) Shiaparelli tie featuring hats! From the House that was the greatest rival to Chanel, Shiaparelli was an Italian fashion brand that resisted diffusion lines, and stuck with high-quality menswear. This is a lovely rare example, in thick and, for the time, luxurious polyester!  The hats featured are almost certainly from Shiaparelli's own collection. 3 7/8". $12.

    

*GROUP F: EMBLEMATICS & PICTORIALS; Vineyard Vines, Harvard, more!
*



1) Bally of Switzerland briefcase tie. 3 3/4". $10

  

2) Alynn golf tie. 3 3/4". Made in the USA. $6.

  

3) MADE IT ITALY for Marks and Spencer, UK, this lovely tie is perfect for Spring, featuring bunches of Spring flowers in mugs! 3 3/4". $15.

   

4) SOLD Vineyard Vines leaping sharks. A lovely Spring green tie that would be perfect for a lawyer!  3 5/8". $16.

 
 

5) Tennis racquets. Keeper off one one side, otherwise excellent. This is likely all silk. 3 1/4". $12.

  

6) John Harvard Alumni Tie. Likely all silk. 3 1/4". $12.

 

7) Made in Ireland shamrock tie. Poly. 3". $8.

 

8) Leonardo golf flags tie. Likely poluy-silk. Some minor shine from pressing, and a smudge on ythe back, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3". $7.

 

*GROUP G: SMALL PATTERNS--Talbott Best of Class, Vintage, more!*



1) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Lovely! Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $16.

 

2) Monti. Thick, luxurious silk. Made in Germany. 3 1/2". $14.

  

3) FRANK SINATRA"S STORE! This is terrific! A vintage tie from Zampella's of Jersey City, "The Brooks Brothers of New Jersey", which was the store who provided Frank Sinatra, then just a local boy who liked to shoot pool, with the tuxedos for his first wedding! Founded in 1903 as a custom tailors, the store struggled in the 1970s until it folded. This is a great tie on its own merits, and a lovely piece of clothing history. Polysilk. 3 3/8". $16.

 

4) Boss. Nice, thick silk. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $12

  

5) Huntington. A beautiful tie from a classic American maker! 3 3/4". $12.

 

6) Henri Christianson, neats. Lovely! 3 7/8". $10.

 

7) Halston. Italian silk. 4". $8.

 

8) Christian Dior, Pindots. 3 1/8". $8

 

9) EXTRA LONG. Hardy Amies pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $12.

  

10) SOLD Phillippe Perrier of Paris and Milan. Neats. A beautiful tie! 3 1/8". $10.

  

*GROUP H: PAISLEYS AND PATTERNS--Burberry, Brooks Bros., Polo, Ballot of Princeton, more.*



1) Cezani. Made in the USA from Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8

  

2) Brooks Brothers paisley. Cut from lovely luxurious silk, this is a truly beautiful tie, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $15

 

3) Brooks Brothers. Another beautiful, tweed-appropriate tie! 3 3/4". $15.

 

4) Johnny Carson. Poly. 3 1/2". $4

 

5) Jos. A. Bank red label--the old, good kind! Hand made in the USA. 3 1/2". $12.

  

6) Jos. A. Banks. A surprisingly nice tie, handsewn in the USA. $10. 3 3/4".

  

7) SOLD Harrods of London. Made by John Comfoprt of London, one of the premier English tie makers. This is a lovely, tradly paisly, and a very tradly 3"! $14.

 

8) POlo by Ralph Lauren, dating from when it was good! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

  

9) Burberry of London. A beautiful flowery paisley, perfect for Spring and early Summer, as well as Fall. A lovely thick and luxurious tie, this is 3 3/". Just $14.

  

10) Harry Ballot of Princeton pictorial tie. Ballot'swas one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of Princeton during its heyday, so this is a lovely piece of sartorial history! ANd if you really like golden monkeys it's perfect for you! 3 3/4". Hand made in Italy. $12.

  

*GROUP I: VINTAGE, REGIMENTALS AND PATTERNS*



1) VINTAGE Regimental tie from Dey Bros. of Syracuse. Founded in 1877, Dey Bros. was one the classic regional department stores in the United States. It closed in 1993. This tie clearly dates from the 1950s or 1960s, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small rub at the tip side, s shown. 2 3/4". $15.

 

2) Pierre Cardin. Dating from when Cardin hadn't diffused itself into junk, this lovely vintage tie was Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $12.

  

3) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. No name, maker, or fabric content, but clearly from the 1950s or 1960s, and clearly silk. 3". $16.

 

4) ROGERS PEET VINTAGE REGIMENTAL TIE! This is terrific! Rogers Peet (now long gone) was founded in 1874, and rapidly rose to prominence in the New York retail scene as a result of several innovations--attaching the fabric composition to garments, attaching price tags rather than haggling, and offering no-quibble refunds. It rapidly came to be known as one of the best men's clothing stores around, and was even mentioned as one of the "finer things in life" in the song "Marry the Man Today" in Guys and Dolls. This tie shows why; made from silk imported from Switzerland, it's absolutely beautiful, and a very tradly 3 1/4". Own a piece of retail history! Asking just $16, or offer.

  

5) Torriani. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $10.

 

6) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. Another lovely vintage regimental! All silk; 3". $15.

 

7) SOLD Founded in 1905, Garfinckel's catered to wealthy clients, and specialized in high quality menswear. It acquired Brooks Brothers in 1946 as a way to expand its "appropriate" clientele. It lost its way in the 1980s, and filed for bankruptcy in 1990. This tie, though, is still here, and is a lovely piece of retail history--yours for just $16! 3". EXTRA LONG.

   

8) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum tie. Lined in Aquascutum;'s signature lining, this lovely tie is 3 1/2" . $15.

  

9) SOLD LOVELY! Hand Made in Italy, this lovely tie is a wonderful mixture of 70% wool and 30% silk. Neats. A very tradly 3". Just $16.

 

10) WONDERFUL! SImpson's of Piccadilly, London. It was a sad day for me when Simpson's closed--I bouhght my first Christy hat there, and my first Barbour. This is a lovely vintage tie that will give you a connection to that wonderful Sporting Goods store; all silk, Made in England, and a lovely 3". Asking just $16.

 

*GROUP J: PATTERNS! Brooks Brothers, Gianfranco Ferre, Talbott Best of Class, more!*



1) Gianfranco Ferre. A lovely, luxurious tie, made in Italy. This does have a single pulled thread loop in the knot area, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.

   

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A wonderful and luxurious harlequin tie, perfect for summer! 3 3/4". $15.

  

3) Brooks Brothers. A classic, conservative tie, with lovely texture and interest. 3 1/2". $14.

 

4) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Simply wonderful--a beautiful and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $16.

 

5) Bachrach. A nice, decent tie. 3 3/4". $8.

  

6) Roundtree & York. WONDERFUL! This is a truly beautiful fish-scale tie. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 7/8". $12.

  

*GROUP K: 100th Anniversary Harvard COOP ties, Custom Shop, more! *



1) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $10. Very Good condition.

 

2) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $12. Excellent.

  

3) The Custom SHop. Lovely slubby silk, perfect for Spring and summer! Some minor discoloration to the lining on the blade tip, hence Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $14.

  

4) Prince Consort ties were so ubiquitous in the 1960s that they're warranted a place in American sartorial history--William and Mary University has some in its Museum's Special Collection! This is a lovely example; a classic 1960s tie at 2 7/8", it's in excellent condition. $11.

 

5) Contissima. Made in the USA. 2 7/8". $10.

 

6) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Dating from when Polo was very good indeed, this was Made by Hand in the USA 4". $12.

 

7) Ferrell Reed. FR is one of the great underrated American tie companies; many lovely tradly ties have come from them, and this is no exception! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $14

  

8) Garrison Block Paisley. All silk; handmade. This has a lovely Spring/Summer colourway! 3 3 3/8". $12.

  

*GROUP L: SMALL PATTERNS: Valentino, Hand Made in Italy, more!*



1) Harve Bernard. A lovely classic pattern, with a perfect Sporing colorway. 3 1/4". $10.

  

2) Michelangelo. Unknown fabric; likely silk. 3 5/8". $6.

  

3) Valentino. Hand made in Italy. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/2". $16.

 

4) Giorgio. A lovely conservative, tradly pattern 3 1/2". All silk. $10.

  

5) Hand Made in Italy. Enzo Berttazzio. 3 1/2". Lovely! $12.

 

6) Made in Italy. Amherst and Brock. A lovely corporate tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

7) Jacques Esther. Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8.

 

8) Contissima. Designed in Italy. Hand made, all silk. 3". $12.

  

9) Made for the tradly store Olympic in Upper Montcalir, NJ, this is a lovely conservative tradly tie! 3 1/4". $12.

  

10) Contissima. Designed in Italy; all silk. 3". $12.

  

*GROUP M: PATTERNS! Vintage Armani, Bally, Made in Italy, more!*



1) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, luxurious-appearing tie! Made in the USA. 4". $12.

 

2) Zenio. Made in the USA of Italian silk. 3 1/2". $10.

 

3) VINTAGE ARMANI TIE. Dating from the period when Armani was King--and with good reason--this lovely tie is cut from Armani silk, with the signature Armani name woven in, a la Hermes; it also has the signature Armani lining. A beautiful tie, and increasingly rare! Made in Italy., 3 3/4". $16.

   

4) MADE IN ENGLAND by John Comfort, one o fthe premier classic English tie makers, for the Tradly store MacHugh, this is a truly beautiful tie! 3 5/8". Just $15.

 

5) BEAUTIFUL Italian tie! Made in Italy for Torriani, this is a classic Italian pattern! 3 7/8". $12.

  

6) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of blue ginkgo leaves on a silverbirch background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $16.

   

7) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of red ginkgo leaves on a Royal blue and black spackled background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE!!!*

As always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

Also as always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1:*



1) SOLD Land's End. Long. A lovely patterned tie with Sping colouring! Hand made in the USA. $12.

 

2) Jos. A Banks Premier Collection. Made in the USA of imported silk. Extra Long. 3 3/4". $10.

  

3) SOLD Jos. A Banks. All silk, hand sewn in the USA. A lovely conservative tie! Tagged XL. 3 3/4". $10.

  

4) Jos. A Banks. All silk, hand sewn in the USA. A beautiful tie for Sporing and Summer! 3 3/4". Tagged XL. $10.

  

5) Land's End. A beautiful tie; small roundels. Hand sewn in the USA. This has a tiny single thread bump, as shown. 3 1/4"--a very thin width for a tie tagged X-Long! $12.

  

6) Jos. A. Banks Corporate Collection. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". Extra Long. $10.

  

7) SOLD Land's End. All silk organzine; hand sewn in the USA. A terrific classic regimental in Brooks #1 stripe! A tradly 3 1/4"--very rare in a tie marked "Extra Long"! Just $14.

  

8) SOLD Jos. A. Banks Executive Collection. Another lovely regimental! Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

  

9) WONDERFUL dark red silk knit tie from Land's End with a classic pointed tie ending! Made in the USA. Beautiful! 3". Just $16.

  

*GROUP 2*



1) Land's End leaf pattern tie. Beautiful! Tagged Long. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

 

2) SOLD Land's End luxury pattern tie. Lovely! Tagged Long. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 1/2". $12.

  

3) J. Z. Richards for Nordstrom. Hand sewn in the USA, this is a wonderful tie with Richards' in-house silk. 3 3/4". $12.

   

4) WONDERFUL Land's End Moon and Stars. This is a beautiful tie that's appropriate for all year wear! Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. $14.

  

5) Land's End Fly Fishing tie. Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. 3 1/2". This does have a slight crease at one side, hence just Very Good condition, hence just $10.

     

15) (Not pictured) Hardy Amies. EXTRA LONG. Pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $12.

  

*
REGULAR LENGTH TIES!*

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS. Brooks, J. Press, more!*



1) Brooks Brothers regimental. White block letters on black background vintage. This isn't marked, but I'm sure that this is shantung silk. It has a tint, tiny mar by the edge of the blade, as shown, hence is in Very Good condition. 3 3/8". Just $12.

  

2) Brooks Brothers. The classic # stripe! 3 3/8". Lovely! Minor flaws to the lining, as shown, hence Very Good condition, and so just $12.

  

3) Bellinzona. ALl silk; hand sewn in the USA. Tiny lines mar this on the blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

 

4) Ashford & Brooks of London. All silk. Hand made. A classic regimental! 3 3/4". $10

 

5) Brooks Brothers. This has two thread pulls in the knot area, as shown, as well as some minor fraying at the small end of the blade, as shown. Good condition. 3 3/4". $5.

 

6) Yves St Laurent tie. Vintage--dates from when YSL was good! Features the YSL logo woven into the silk on the back; this originally retailed at Whitehouse & Hardy in New York. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! This is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/4". Just $10.

  

7) J. Press. The Burlington Knot regimental. Beautiful! 3 1/4". $16.

 

8) Tommy Hilfiger. Forget the label--this is a very nice tie! Made in the USA. 3 7/*'. $8

 

9) Briar. 50% silk, 50% cotton. A wonderful summer tie! 3". Very Good condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 2: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Whitehouse & Hardy of New York. Vintage; slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! 33/8". Just $12.

 

2) Guy Laroche. A beautiful tie in purples, lavenders, and greys. Made in the USA! 3 1/4". $12.

 

3) Made in Italy for Neiman Marcus. Neats. Lovely! 3 3/8". $12

 

4) Pierre Balmain. A lovely, rose-pink sepia toned tie. 3 3/8". $12.

 

5) Handcrafted for Nordstorm by J. Z. Richards. 3 7/8". $10

  

6) Crooks & Creed of London. Neats. Handmade. 3 3/4". $10.

  

7) Crooks and Creed of London. Small daisies--perfect for Spring! 3 1/2". $12.

 

8) Walter Kelly tie for Strawbridge Clothiers--the trad Central Jersey clothier, now long gone! 3 1/4". Some age discoloration to the lining, hence just Very Good condition. $8.

 

9) Bert Pulitzer. Neats. Slightly rumpled from storage, stain on back from pricetag! Good condition. 3 3/8". $5.

 

10) Kenneth Gordon. THE classic New Orleans tradly store! Beautiful. Neats. 3 1/8". $12.

  

*GROUP 3: VARIOUS! NWT Perry Ellis, Tripler, Escher tie!*



1) Beau Brummel regimental. A lovely, classic tie. Hand made. 3 1/2". $12.

 

2) NWT Perry Ellis. A striking tie, great for summer! Italian silk; made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

3) Bachrach geometric. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10.

 

4) SOLD M.C. Escher tie. Detail from "Metamorphisis II", 1939 - 1940. Wonderful! All silk, Made in Italy. 3 /4". $14.

       

5) Grateful Dead tie. Fading Light". The irony is strong here... 3 7/8". Buy a Dead sticker for your Cadillac while you're about it! $12.

  

6) Vintage. Nothing is known about this! 2 7/8". $6.

 

7) A GREAT TRAD CLASSIC! F. R. Tripler regimental. 3 1/8". Tripler was one of the great Ivy stores, easily ranking above Brooks and comparable to Press, before its demise. A lovely tie with a classic 3 1/8" width, this is just $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*EVEN MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*VARIOUS:*

c) Unknown maker, no keeper. All silk. 3 1/4". $10

 

d) Brooks Brothers Makers silk twill. Small single pull, as shown. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

e) Chipp Jockey silks. 3 3/4". Beautiful! $12

  

f) Brooks Brothers Makers. Vintage white block lettering on black label. Some slight disbalance to blade. Beautiful! 3 7/8". Just $12

 

1) Land's End regimental. 3 1/4". This has a very faint mark on the edge by the tip, which I only noticed in my close-up pic! Hence, just $6.

 

2) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/8. Made in Canada of Italian silk. $10

 

3) SOLD Breur tie. Absolutely gorgeous! Hand made in France. 3 1/2. $12

 

6) Falconnable. Made in France. 60/40 silk/cotton. 4". This has possibly the start of a fray, or maybe just textured weave, on the side, as shown. This is tiny, but it's there. Or maybe not. And iyt has a slight rub at the tip. Hence, just $9.

  

8) Brooks Brothers Makers. No keeper. Excellent and beautiful! 3 5/8. Asking just $12.

 

10) Bonobos tie. Handmade in the USA. Beautiful! 2 3/4". $10.

 

13) NWT Jos. A Banks--showing they can do it right when they try! 3 1/2". Just $10

   

14) Christian Dior. 3 3/4". Made in the USA of silk woven in Italy. $10

   

15) SOLD John Comfort for Trimingham's of Bermuda--the Ivy vacation store! Absolutely beautiful. Made in England. 3 3/4". Just $12.

  

16) J. Press. A beautiful golden yellow tie! This has a single thread pull on the front, and a tiny mark... somewhere by the edge, but I can't find it now. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so just $12, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

20) Perry Ellis. Made in the USA. 4". $6.

 

21) Boss. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 5/8". $10.

  

22) Dini of Florence, Italy. Slight wrinkle, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $8.

  

23) SOLD Brooks Brothers Makers. A classic regimental! Some memory in knot area; also some twisting to thin end of blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so $8.

 

27) Loewe. A BEAUTIFUL and ELEGANT tie from one of the premier luxury houses in Spain. Lovely--and rare! 3 5/8". $15.

  

28) DKNY tie. SIlk. Some imbalance to blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

29) Principe of Italy. SIlk, made in Italy. 3 7/8". $6.

   

30) Villa Bolgheri tie. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10.

   

31) GORGEOUS Hermes-like tie by Leonard of Paris. This was extremely expensive new, and is very rare! 3 5/8". Asking just $17.

    

32) NWOT Paolo Gucci. A lovely, luxurious tie! Comes with original hanger. 3 7/8". Just $12.

  

33) Paolo Gucci. Another lovely, luxurious tie! 3 7/8". Minor speckling to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Just $10.

   

34) Salvatore Ferragamo. Beautiful! Fruits design. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Asking just $15

   

35) Liberty of London. Birds on a trellis. Gorgeous! 31/2". Just $12.

   

37) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely, conservative tie! 3 5/8". $10.

 

38) Polo. Made in the USA. Some disbalance to tip of blade. 3 3/4". $6.

 

39) Ungaro of Paris. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $8.

 

40) The Tie Bar. 70% wool, 30% silk. 3 1/2". Lovely! $8.

  

41) J. Crew. Lovely! 3 1/2". $8.

 

42) Christopher Hayes. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

45) Brooks Brothers Makers. Baseball playing duck. Lovely! 3 3/". $12.

  

46) Pursuits tie. Financial analysts. Made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  
 

47) Seahorses and sea shells by Marc Anthony. Made in France. 3 1/2". $10.

  

48) Yves St Laurent wool tie. Surface pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. 3". $5.

 

51) DKNY tie. No fabric content given, but likely wool cotton blend. 3 3/4". $7.

 

52) Navy blue cotton tie. Possibly a vintage uniform tie. SOme rumpling at back. Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $5.

  

53) The Tie Bar navy tie. 70% wool, 30% silk. 1/2". $10.

 

54) VINTAGE T. Foley of New York. Fish in a fishing basket! Lovely, and appears to be all silk. 3 3/8". $15.

  

55) Roots. Pheasants in flight. A lovely, classic emblematic from a now-defunct trad. department store. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $12.

  

57) VINTAGE JAB. Mallards in flight. All silk. Lovely! 3". Just $12.

  

58) Lillian Vernon. Shamrock emblematic. All silk. 3". $7

  

59) Nottingham. Vintage. Ducks in flight. A lovely country tie! 3 1/4". $10.

  

60) Polo Ralph Lauren silk knit. Frayed at base, hence Acceptable condition only. 1 7/8". $4

 

65) Robert Stewart, Conn. A lovely trad tie from a trad clothier! 3 1/2". $10.

 

66) SOLD All silk foulard. Made in the USAby Bert Pulitzer. 3 1/8". $10.

  

67) SOLD WOOL CHALLIS by Harry Ballot of Princeton! Ballot was one of the great Ivy clothiers, and this tie dates from when challis was handblocked. Slightly rumpled keeper, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/8". A steal at just $12

  

68) SOLD Pierre Balmain of Paris. Neats; all silk. 3". $8

 

69) SOLD Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. 3 1/4". $8

 

70) Tie Bar silk tie; red pindots on a green base. 3 1/2". Lovely! $7.

 

72) Cromley & Fitch of London. Yachts. 4". $8.

 

73) Princeton University Store pony and trap emblematic. Likely poly-silk. No keeper. Very Good condition. $8

  

74) Manhattan paisley. 3 7/8". $10.

 

76) Siena Collection. Made in USA. 3 7/8". $5

 

77) Enrico Coveri. 3 3/8. $6.

 

78) Stanley Blacker. Made in the USA. 3 7/8". $6.

 

79) Black and Brown 1826. Very luxurious! 3 1/2". $8.

  

80) James McCutcheon & Co vintage tie. THIS IS WONDERFUL! made by the "John Bull" collection, JMcC moved to their Fifth Ave location in 1907; the ad. noting this is here:

https://bklyn.newspapers.com/image/83183179/

Some minor staining to the lining, some lining damage, and some disbalance to the blade, but this is a wonderful and wearable piece of New York history! Just $10.





81) Banana Republic Paisley; dating from when BR was a real clothier! 3 3/4". $10.

 

83) Sergio Valkente. Pure 1980! 2 1/4". $6.

 

90) John Henry silk twill. 3 1/8. $8

  

91) Saks Fifth AVe. White pindots on green base. 3 1/8". $10

 

92) Perry Ellis. Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

  

93) Guy Laroche. Made in the USA. Minor snag as shown. $5. 3 1/4".

 

95) VINTAGE. Acetate! 2 1/8". $8.

 

96) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10.

  

97) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $10

  

98) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10

  

103) Brooks Brothers Martini glasses! 3 3/4". $12.

  

104) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $12

 

105) Land's End. 3 1/2". $10

  

106) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $10

    

107) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12.

   

108) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

109) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

110) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

111) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$12

 

112) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

113) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $10

 

114) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $10

 

115) Brooks Brothers Makers. Gorgeous! 3 5/8". $10

 

118) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $8

  

119) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

121) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $9

 

122) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $8

 

123) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

124) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $10.



125) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $12.

 

126) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $12


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I have a complete set of rather hefty metal buttons from a Golden Fleece navy blazer (which bit the dust yesterday). Is this something someone would want? Free to a good home.


----------



## adoucett

^ I could definitely use those. I have a blazer missing one button and have been looking for a suitable set!


----------



## plupy

Bump -- Vintage shoe trees or stretchers. They are marked with a "5" but I don't know what that means. I wear an 8 Medium and these are too bulky for my shoes, just to give you an idea. At their shortest setting they are 11" long, 13" at their longest. Width expands from 3 3/4" to as wide as 4." Excellent working condition and they look cool in the shoe as well. $12 shipped or $9 if you can pick up in NYC. PP FF or other methods fine.


----------



## Orgetorix

5 often means an E width equivalent. A=1, B=2, C=3, D=4, E=5.


----------



## LeeLo

Bump - got lost in TD's recent barage of ties and other accouterments



LeeLo said:


> Ordered a pair of Longwings on eBay and they ended up being too big so I'm just trying to break even. They are gorgeous, big gunboats with a lot of life left in them. Sized 9E, thick double sole, signature 5-nail V-Cleat construction. Minimal heel wear.
> 
> *$90 shipped*


----------



## frosejr

Thanks to Wacolo for a great deal, prompt and secure shipping, and a nice bonus! Cheers!


----------



## AlanC

*Shirts, shirts, shirts!*
All prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal only.
Some shirts may have interior names for dry cleaning purposes.

Lot of two (2) *Gitman* oxfords
Tagged size: 17 x 33
Made in USA
$35 for both



*Brooks Brothers* ecru oxford
Tagged size: 17.5 x 33
Made in USA
$22



*J.Crew Madras*, long sleeves
Tagged size: Small
P2P measurement: 20.5"
$22

Cool workwear type buttons. A collar button and a cuff button are broken, but replacement buttons are sewn into the interior of the shirt.



*Lorenzini* for Neiman Marcus
Made in Italy
Tagged size: 15.5/L (x 32.5, hand-measured sleeve length)
Hand Measures to 
Retail $300+, makers of RLPL
Your price: $35



*Charles Tyrwhitt* french cuff
Slim Fit/Non-Iron
Tagged Size: 16 x 33

$22



*Turnbull & Asser* contrast collar, cool 3-button cuff
Tagged size: 15.5 (x 34, hand-measured sleeve length)
Made in England
Retail: $330+
Your price: $35



*Robert Talbott* French cuff
Made in USA
Tagged size: 17 x 33
$22


----------



## Clay J

WTB: Bowties, 48R sack blazer, 48R Suits.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WTB: 50L Sack Blazer (Navy) 3/2 or 2 button, 50L Sack Suits, 50L Oxxford suits or SC, 11.5C Shoes, and 18-36 Shirts (OCBD) OR non-iron point (semi spread). Some 18.5 - 36 shirts too but they are even harder to find.


----------



## nohio

Two sportcoats

1) Hand Tailored Tom James Sportcoat
Holland & Sherry Fabric
2 button/single vent/surgeon cuffs/fully lined









More pics:1, 2, 3, 4, and 5
Chest: 25.5
Shoulder: 20.5
Sleeve: 26
Length: 32
Brown plaid with purple overcheck
Excellent condition

$75 shipped USPS

2) Austin Reed: lightweight, multi-colored tweed
Fabric woven in UK, tailored in USA
Charcoal plaid with red and blue
2 button/single vent/partially lined








More pics: 1, 2, 3, 4
Chest: 22
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 30

$40 shippped USPS


----------



## nohio

*Shirts*

J Crew: navy, Baird McNutt linen shirt
Small
Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24.5
Shoulder: 17.5









Alternate pic
$20 shipped USPS

J Crew: button down madras shirt
Purple and other colors
Chest: 19.5
Sleeve: 25.5
Shoulder: 17.5









$20 shipped USPS

Brooks Brothers: Extra-slim, small, light-weight, purple poplin gingham
Chest: 19
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 17










Better pic of color
$20 shipped

Brooks Brothers: University Stripe, OCBD
15x33, extra slim
Made in USA









Full-length pic
$20 shipped USPS

Uniqlo: Navy/red plaid poplin shirt
Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24.5
Shoulder 17.5









Full-length pic
$20 shipped USPS

Lands' End: Navy, gingham polin shirt
15x32, traditional fit
Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 22
Shoulder: 18.5









Full-length pic
$15 shipped USPS


----------



## nohio

*Sweaters*

$15 shipped USPS

Save Kakhi: Brown shawl collar cardigan - small
100% Merino, raglan sleeves, Made in China
Small snag below collar on back
Chest: 18.5
Sleeve (to center of back): 32.5
Length (from bottom of collar): 23.5









More pics: 1, 2, 3
$30 shipped USPS

Brooks Brothers: Purple, Shetland sweater
Purple/charcoal, raglan sleeve, Made in China
Chest: 20
Sleeve (to center of back): 32.5
Length: 23.5









More pics: 1, 2
$25 shipped USPS


----------



## nohio

*Shoes*

Allen Edmonds: Malvern - brown, suede chukka - 7.5 D
Very good condition, lots of wear left on soles
Some wear on the piping (see pics)









More pics: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
$80 shipped

Wolverine 1888 Dex: black, suede wingtips w/ red-brick soles - 7.5 D
Worn just a couple of times (a gift that ended up being too small for me)









More pics: 1, 2, 3, 4
$40 shipped USPS

Lands' End Made in the USA Penny Loafers: 7.5 D









More pics: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
$25 shipped


----------



## Dr. D

*Brooks Brothers Makers OCBD - 16-4*

Blue and white oxford stripe
This is thick oxford cloth, not pinpoint
Unlined collar and sleeves
Fits true to size - I'm a 16-3 and the sleeves are too long for me 
Very good condition - only issues are minor pilling on the collar and very faint laundry label inside back collar
$20 shipped

*SOLD*


----------



## plupy

Thanks - makes perfect sense given the dimensions I see.


Orgetorix said:


> 5 often means an E width equivalent. A=1, B=2, C=3, D=4, E=5.


----------



## nbj08

*WTB: J. Press 40R*

I'm unsure about the appropriateness of these types of posts here, so please inform me if this is frowned upon.

*WTB* - J. Press "Pressidential" 40R suit - any color, relatively recent vintage.

Please PM if you are looking to sell!


----------



## gamma68

*It's time to GET YOUR SPRING ON*

*Rare dusty rose two-button sack blazer *

_This _is the blazer you've been coveting for the summer cocktail season.

It's a rare two-button sack, hopsack weave, in a very handsome dusty rose. No fabric tag but 100% wool, pewter buttons, fully lined, single vent, two interior pockets. Made in the USA by Crofton for Conrad Egan of Sarasota, FL. The jacket is in excellent condition with no holes or lining tears. For the sake of full disclosure, there is a small, barely noticeable stain adjacent to the two button holes. This is faint and visible only upon very close inspection--my camera can't even pick it up. It may come out with a dry cleaning, but it shouldn't be a concern anyway, since you'll likely be sloshing a few drinks around while looking damn sharp at the poolside parties.

Whoever claims this will be getting one heck of a blazer.

*Actual measurements*
Shoulders: 19.75"
Chest: 47"
Waist: 46"
Sleeves: 25" (+2")
Length from BOC: 31"

*Asking CLAIMED*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS PLAID SPORT SHIRT*

Size L, slim fit, 100% Supima cotton, non-iron. No flaws. Measures 23.5" pit-to-pit, 35-1/4" sleeve, 32" length from BOC.

*Asking CLAIMED*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*JPRESS DRESS SHIRT*

Tagged 17.5-34, pink with gray/white stripes
Made in the USA, no flaws
*
CLAIMED*

---------------------------------------------------------------
*
UNIQLO PINK OXFORD CLOTH BUTTON DOWN*

Tagged size L, no flaws. Really nice shade of pink. Measures 22.5" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve, 31.5" length from BOC.

*Asking CLAIMED*

--------------------------------------------------------------

*OLIMPO SILK TIE, NEW WITH TAGS*

Equestrian theme, made in Spain. Reminiscent of Hermes ties in apperance and hand. Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or other flaws. Measures 3-7/8" x 57"

*Asking $18 CONUS*

--------------------------------------------------------

*CHIPP "ATHLETIC SUPPORTER" TIE*

You've seen Billax wear it. You've seen Reuben wear it. Now, it's your turn. The perfect item for attending sporting events like lacrosse, rugby, soccer or anything else for that matter.

100% silk. Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or other flaws. Measures 3.25" x 54"

* CLAIMED*


----------



## Monocle

I chuckled when I saw it. Then just marveled a my luck. *CLAIMED (It's older Kenneth Gordon mostly silk made in England) short 54.5" x 3 1/8" 
*


----------



## Duvel

Damn! I was too slow. As a huge old-school comics fan (I wanted to grow up to draw for DC comics!), I'd love to have that in my collection. Congrats to the buyer!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON SPRING-SUMMER JACKETS!*

*PRICE DROPS ON SPRING AND SUMMER JACKETS!*



*Spring is here at last, and I have some wonderful jackets to pass on that are perfect for warmer days, including some wonderful Hong Kong bespoke, beautiful vintage 3/2 sacks from the Golden Era, Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke!*

This is lovely--the weight and colourway are perfect for Spring and Summer, as well as early Fall! Cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight cloth, this features a miniature chestnut and black houndstooth pattern on cream background, with a lovely subtle overcheck in Royal blue. Made by Houston Custom Tailors of Kowloon, Hong Kong, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It's a contemporary two-button model, and is subtly darted. It's in excellent condition--its interior spare buttons are all intact!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*2) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$25, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*3) MADE IN ITALY lightweight guncheck.*

This is a lovely jacket that's appropriate for every season but winter--and could carry you through that it you don't need a heavy jacket! This is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL guncheck, with forest greens, bark browns, rich burnished chestnuts, with a wonderful horizontal windowpane check in turquoise, and a vertical stripe in chestnut! My pictures really don't do this justice.

Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button model, with darting, and three button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It's in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30







    

*
4) GORGEOUS CORNELIANI Spring-Summer jacket!*

This is STUNNING!

Cut from a beautifully luxurious and lightweight Superfine Merino wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. It is fully canvassed, and features pickstitching and handwork throughout, most noticeably on the placket, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the interior where the lining is attached.

Made in Italy, of course, this has twin vents, subtle darts, a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and a contemporary two button front. This really is gorgeous!

It has one single mar; a small mark on the flap of the left-hand pocket. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and perfect for Spring and Summer.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



        

*6) GORGEOUS Bespoke Flannel Blazer with wonderful buttons!*

This is terrific! Made by Ambassador and Smart custom tailors of Bangkok, this beautiful, beautiful blazer is cut from wonderfully luxurious flannel that has a terrific hand and drape. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a dual vent. It is darted, and has a contemporary two button front. Although the interior label indicates that this is a "suit", this is the label used in all A&S jackets, and this is clearly a blazer. It also features beautiful brass and enamel buttons--and comes complete with its original spare set!

This is a wonderful custom-made blazer from a prominent firm, and a steal at just

*$40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2




   

*4) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*8) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



      

*9) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*10) STUNNING PURE CASHMERE BLAZER*

Cut from 100% pure cashmere, this lovely jacket was Made in the USA. A contemporary two button model with darting, this has four button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. Despite appearing to be a recent model, judging by the interior label this jacket might well be older than its condition and cut indicate. It is in excellent condition, and has a lovely, rich, dark-honey-brown colouring!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32



    

*11) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31



 
     

*12) GORGEOUS Spring and Summer Plaid Jacket from fabric loomed in Scotland! TWO BUTTON SACK!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely WONDERFUL!

Although there is no fabric content given, this is clearly cut from a wonderful blend of wool and silk, the fabric having been loomed in Scotland. The hand and drape are terrific--this is a great jacket for summer and spring, being lightweight yet robust. The patterning and colourway are also wonderful--almost a glen plaid, with a wonderful colouring of blues, steels, greys, slates, and creams, with chestnut and Royal Blue overchecking. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined in a cream lining. It is a TWO BUTTON SACK, and has a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $42

Measurement*s:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31





     

*
13) WONDERFUL VINTAGE (c.1968 - 1976) 3/2 sack Spring - Summer jacket with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the condition--this is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all! If it wasn't for the classic 1960s sepia brown colouring of the sort that's just not made anymore this jacket could easily be a modern reproduction.

This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll--more of a 3/2.5. It has, of course, two button cuffs, and also features the always desirable patch pockets, complete with flaps. It has wonderful and era-classic narrow lapels. This is half-lined in sunburst gold lining, and half-canvassed. It has a centre lapped seam and a hook vent--all the trad. desiderata! It was made by Clubman, and carries a classic Clubman interior label.

It was Union Made in the USA between 1968 and 1976. And, yes, it is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $49.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4



    

*14) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer!*

This is a very nice example of a classic 3/2 sack!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is a 3/2 sack, and has the classic two patch pockets. It was Made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues; there is a white mark on the left sleeve, as shown, a small rub on the lapel, as shown, and a single thread run on the lapel. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just

*$25, or offer.

Tagged 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 /8
Length: 32



       

*15) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## Monocle

Duvel said:


> Damn! I was too slow. As a huge old-school comics fan (I wanted to grow up to draw for DC comics!), I'd love to have that in my collection. Congrats to the buyer!


You see how big of a comics fan I am.. I cant even get the comic right. Sorry all you DC fans.....


----------



## gamma68

*WEST MARINE NAVY CANVAS BOAT SHOES, 9.5
*
West Marine makes some terrific boat shoes, but this particular model appears to be no longer available.

This pair is in great shape, with very little wear to the soles and insoles, and no canvas discoloration. (I'll let the lucky buyer take care of fading them just so.) The laces are still nice and bright. Very Trad footwear for spring through fall!

*Considering the condition and lack of availability, these shoes are a bargain at $29, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.*


----------



## Winny94

* Price Drops*
Have some shirts for sale or barter. All of them, except the blue striped Gitman Bros., are tagged 15/34. All of the 15/34 are from the same owner. They are in great condition (except dry cleaner marker on inside seam) and $21 a piece shipped, however, if you're interested in several of them, we can work something out. (the lighting is weird on some images, these are clean shirts)

Here is what I am interested trading for:

Quality womens cowboy boots sz 7
Mens boots and/or shoes sz 10D/10.5D (Cowboy, desert, motorcycle, dress, wingtips, suede, etc...really open to anything except tennis/trainers and tassle loafers)
Unstructured blazer 40-42
Quality belts 34-36
versatile zippered or buttoned spring weight jacket

Gitman Bros blue striped
tagged 17.5/33
Aprox. chest-27.25"
Shoulder to Shoulder-21.5"
sleeve from shoulder seam-22"









Blue Gitman Bros
aprox chest-22.5"
shoulder seam-19.5"
Sleeve from shoulder-25.5"









Brooks Brothers Makers ivory
aprox chest-23.75"
shoulder seam-18"
Sleeve from shoulder-25.5"









J Press white w/ french cuffs
aprox chest-23"
Shoulder seam-19"
Sleeve from shoulder-24.75"









Gitman Bros white
aprox chest-22.75"
shoulder seam-19.5"
sleeve from shoulder-25"


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Great shirts. Great prices. Great everything. Just wish the shirts would fit...


----------



## JackFlash

Bills M2 38x32.5 (*SOLD*)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1umy1m82ti24cmy/AAALzwqc1joQxPxNDlJ0uIBqa?dl=0

Photos are a little washed out. For true color, please reference the pictures of the inside tags.

Trousers have been worn but no wear on pockets or leg opening.

12 inch rise


----------



## stevedrambus

*Wanted*

I have seen some wanted ads on here and thought I'll add my own if that's alright--hope this is not a violation of decorum.

I have lost some weight lately and have moved from a 42S into about a 40S. I didn't realize how all that extra lard puffed out my shoulders, nor did I think that it would necessitate a wardrobe change.

Does anyone have a good navy blazer or Harris Tweed in the 40S range (chest approx. 42-43, shoulders approx. 18.5, and a length approx. 28.5)? I have some nice slightly larger 42S-ish blazers and sport coats to trade--preferably on a like-for-like basis, but for cash if necessary.

Also looking for any trad-appropriate brown footwear (dressy or otherwise) in a 8.5D.


----------



## jfkemd

*Duckhead Khakis 34x32
*Very good condition/lightly used by the previous owner.
Actual Measurement:
34.25 x 31.5
outer seam measures: 42.5
leg opening: 8.75 
kindly take note: these are hemmed like jeans
according to the tag this was made in Costa Rica using US made materials
$25 shipped CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

*Sack Blazers

Huntington 3/2 Sack with Gold Buttons*
44R
Very good condition. No Noted flaws
Will need dry cleaning
Half lined
2 buttons on sleeves
Measurements:
shoulders: 19.5
armpits: 23.5
length BOC: 30.5
sleeves: 25
$40 shipped CONUS only




*Brooks Brothers Brooks Blend 3/2 Sack Blazer

*43R
very good condition.
no noted flaws
will need dry cleaning
fully lined
2 buttons on sleeves
measurements:
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 22
length BOC: 31
sleeves: 25
$40 shipped CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

*Trad Ties

Robert Talbott emblematic tie for The Highlander*like new condition
3.25 inches at it's widest

*Ben Silver Repp tie
*
very good condition
3.5 inches at it's widest
small snag noticed at 24.5 inches from the tip of the blade

$20 each shipped CONUS only


----------



## jfkemd

*Allen Edmonds Wilbert

*8D
very good condition
minimal, light scuff marks on the back of the left shoe
minimal wear on the heals
see pictures for details
$50 shipped CONUS only


----------



## TweedyDon

*PERFECT FOR SPRING! Harrington Jackets! Classic tan by Brooks Brothers, GORGEOUS Loden jacket! Sizes c. 36- 40.*

*Harrington jackets are the perfect jacket for Spring, and I have two beautiful ones to pass on today--a terrific Brooks Brothers with zip-out lining, and a wonderful Loden version!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Loden Harrington Jacket*

This is absolutely beautiful, and if it fit me it wouldn't be here! The first thing to note about this is that it is missing its interior label, which has been carefully and professionally removed. However, it is clear from the cloth and the classic Loden trim--as well as from the shape and size of the label--that this is a Loden woll Harrington, and almost certainly made in Austria, quite possibly by Loden Frey.

And this is a really beautiful jacket! It is, of course, in classic Loden green, and features the classic Loden forest green trim at the shoulders and on the pockets. It has two slash pockets in front, both of which are fastened by press studs. It has knit cuffs and a knit hem; there is no pilling at all, and they both return immediately to their original position when stretched. It features a zip front with a concealed placket; the interior of the placket is lined in perfectly complementary tartan which is repeated on the interior of the collar. It has a lower latch at the bottom of the placket that fastens with a press stud, as well as a press-stud throat latch. It is fully lined.

This jacket is in absolutely beautiful condition; the only sign its used is the patina to the studs on the pockets.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve (measured like a shirt): c. 30 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 24



        

*2) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Harrington jacket*

This is a lovely, classic vintage Harrington from Brooks Brothers!

Cut as a classic Harrington jacket this has the iconic side-flap pockets with button fastening. It also has a fully functional throat latch, and the classic knit hem and cuffs. Brooks has also made this a wonderfully functional model, with a flapped chest pocket with a button closure, and two interior side pockets, one of which has a security zipper to close it. This has a zip-out liner, which has the clever feature of also being able to be buttoned in at the armhole so that the liner fits snugly. Both of the button loops for this, and both of the buttons, remain and are intact. When the zip-out liner is removed you can see that this jacket is lined in Brooks Brothers' own classic check lining. This jacket features the classic Harrington scalloped back, and raglan sleeves. All the zippers are YKK and operate fluidly.

This is an older Brooks model, and so carries the block gold lettering on dark blue background in its labels. It was Made in Singapore.

This lovely jacket does have some minor cosmetic flaws. It is missing the button from the flap of one of the front pockets, as well as one of the throat latch buttons. These are easy fixes--if you wish, I can enclose closely-matching buttons for repair, and even have these attached for you. There is also a smudge on the right-hand side by the pocket, and some minor blue marks on the left sleeve. Given these flaws, this jacket is conservatively rated as being Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at

*just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40; measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Length: 25 3/4


----------



## 32rollandrock

A 3/2 sack suit by J. Press with a hook vent. Trousers are flat front and cuffed. Tagged 46, but see measurements. There is a very small hole in one trouser leg, pictured, that should mend well with a hot patch. Barely noticeable as-is. Really nice grey herringbone weave with subtle pinstriping, including a hint of green. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24.5 inches; length from bottom of collar to hem in back, 31.5 inches; shoulder width, 19.25 inches; sleeve length, 22.75 inches; trouser waist, 44 inches; inseam, 27.5 inches. $60 CONUS





A winter weight Paul Stuart suit in navy flannel-type wool. Utterly gorgeous, made in Canada from fabric woven in Italy. Cuffed and pleated trousers. Tagged 48, but see measurements. There is a v in the back, pictured, from where the trousers were let out by two inches. This will disappear when properly pressed. Alternatively, it will obviously disappear if the trousers are taken in. Very high quality. There are no belt loops, just side tab adjusters and buttons for braces. Measurements are, armpit to armpit, 24.75 inches; shoulder width, 19 inches; length from bottom of collar, 31.5 inches; sleeve length, 23.25 inches with another 1.75 inches possible; trouser waist, 45.25 inches; inseam, 28.25 inches. $75 CONUS






I have five other suits from the same donor--one Polo Ralph Lauren, a Southwick (which is a 3/2 sack) and three Paul Stuarts--if there is interest in a package deal. Standard colors--navy pinstripe, charcoal pinstripe, solid charcoal, solid navy.


----------



## AlanC

*Motivated Seller*

Might these two *Oxxford* sportcoats fit you? If so, make me an offer so you can have them in your closet rather than me having them in mine. That's probably $5000 worth of sportcoats.

Own them both for pennies on the dollar.

Two *Oxxford sportcoats* 44T/46T (or long). Although tagged as different sizes, please note the measurements. I'm confident they were from the same original owner.

Also note the sleeve length. There appears to be a surprising amount of fabric turned under, maybe even 2" or so, but I'm calling it 1.5"

They are in excellent condition.

*Oxxford* Camel Hair Tweed
Tagged 44T (equivalent to 44L)

Shoulder: 20"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
Chester, Pit to Pit: (23.75)










https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/911/x0eUZQ.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/538/3gv03t.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/673/GYX2Jg.jpg

*Oxxford *sportcoat
Tagged: 46T
May have silk and/or linen in it, quarter lined.

Shoulder: 19.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25" (+1.5")
Chester, Pit to Pit: 24"



https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/537/RmoKY7.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/746/h4tpWO.jpg


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*SUMMER SUIT SALE*

I have three Summer Suits for your consideration and a very trad Blazer

1. CLAIMED An honest to goodness Brooks Brothers Staple 3/2 Wash and Wear Khaki Suit! This is a summer staple and not that easy to find.

I had it dry cleaned and it looks good! This suit is vintage, but is in good shape! No holes, stains, etc. $68.00 or offer with Free Shipping (shipped on a hanger and inside a zippered suit bag)

Measurements:

23 P2P 
24 Sleeve
18.5 
32 BOC

38.5-39 Waist 
29.5 Inseam with 1 7/8 inch cuff.





2. Brooks Brothers (much more recent) BrooksCool (Cotton and Coolmax Polyester) Poplin 2 Button Darted. 42L

Great Summer suit! I had it dry cleaned and it looks good! It does have a very small hole up on the shoulder that could be patched easily. $48.00 or offer with Free Shipping (shipped on a hanger and inside a zippered suit bag)

Measurements:

23 P2P 
26.75 Sleeve 
19.75 Shoulder 
32 BOC

Pants:

33-33.5 Waist (with 3 inches to let out) 
33.5 Inseam







Brooks Brothers Olive Poplin Wash and Wear tagged as 44L, but see measurments -- $68.00 in Excellent Shape! The nicest of the three!

Very Nice 3/2 Sack in Classic Olive Poplin

Measurements:

23 P2P
25.5 Sleeve
18.5 Shoulder 
32.5 BOC

38 Waist 
30 Inseam





And Finally

Here is a trad staple -- although these are getting more and more rare. 

This is is as Trad as it gets. 

Corbin 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer gold Buttons, True Natural shoulder, and a hook vent.

$40 Shipped!

Measurements 

22 P2P 

24.25 Sleeve 

18.25 Shoulder 

31.75 BOC 

VERY GOOD Vintage Condition


----------



## ruvort

Looking to buy bow ties. If you have any for sale please feel free to PM me.

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexJake

Bass WeeJuns
Size 11 E
The color is a bit more red than the photos let on, but I would not quite call them burgundy.
Great condition, show signs of light use. Insoles in great shape, no signs of wear inside heels. Soles show light wear.
One small issue: the right shoe's leather in the heel area does seem to be "weaker" or more pliable than the left, but does not show any damage. Other than that, the outside of the shoes look excellent.

*SOLD*
Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*LET'S GET THESE MOVING FASTER-PRICE DROPS ALL AROUND! *​


TweedyDon said:


> *
> As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*​
> *1) BEAUTIFUL Hong Kong Bespoke!*
> 
> This is lovely--the weight and colourway are perfect for Spring and Summer, as well as early Fall! Cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight cloth, this features a miniature chestnut and black houndstooth pattern on cream background, with a lovely subtle overcheck in Royal blue. Made by Houston Custom Tailors of Kowloon, Hong Kong, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It's a contemporary two-button model, and is subtly darted. It's in excellent condition--its interior spare buttons are all intact!
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/)
> Shoulder: 16 3/4
> Length: 29 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*
> 
> Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only
> 
> *$22, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 46R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 2
> Length: 30 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) MADE IN ITALY lightweight guncheck.*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket that's appropriate for every season but winter--and could carry you through that it you don't need a heavy jacket! This is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL guncheck, with forest greens, bark browns, rich burnished chestnuts, with a wonderful horizontal windowpane check in turquoise, and a vertical stripe in chestnut! My pictures really don't do this justice.
> 
> Made in Italy, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button model, with darting, and three button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It's in excellent condition, and is a steal at just
> 
> *$32, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 42R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 4) GORGEOUS CORNELIANI Spring-Summer jacket!*
> 
> This is STUNNING!
> 
> Cut from a beautifully luxurious and lightweight Superfine Merino wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. It is fully canvassed, and features pickstitching and handwork throughout, most noticeably on the placket, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the interior where the lining is attached.
> 
> Made in Italy, of course, this has twin vents, subtle darts, a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and a contemporary two button front. This really is gorgeous!
> 
> It has one single mar; a small mark on the flap of the left-hand pocket. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and perfect for Spring and Summer.
> *
> Asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*
> 
> This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $28, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/8
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*
> 
> This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!
> 
> *Asking just $22, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*
> 
> This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appears to have been professionally altered. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at
> 
> *just $28, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 44R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
> SHoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) STUNNING PURE CASHMERE BLAZER*
> 
> Cut from 100% pure cashmere, this lovely jacket was Made in the USA. A contemporary two button model with darting, this has four button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. Despite appearing to be a recent model, judging by the interior label this jacket might well be older than its condition and cut indicate. It is in excellent condition, and has a lovely, rich, dark-honey-brown colouring!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*
> 
> This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 42R. Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 13) WONDERFUL VINTAGE (c.1968 - 1976) 3/2 sack Spring - Summer jacket with PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> This is wonderful! First, the condition--this is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all! If it wasn't for the classic 1960s sepia brown colouring of the sort that's just not made anymore this jacket could easily be a modern reproduction.
> 
> This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll--more of a 3/2.5. It has, of course, two button cuffs, and also features the always desirable patch pockets, complete with flaps. It has wonderful and era-classic narrow lapels. This is half-lined in sunburst gold lining, and half-canvassed. It has a centre lapped seam and a hook vent--all the trad. desiderata! It was made by Clubman, and carries a classic Clubman interior label.
> 
> It was Union Made in the USA between 1968 and 1976. And, yes, it is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $40.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer!*
> 
> This is a very nice example of a classic 3/2 sack!
> 
> Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is a 3/2 sack, and has the classic two patch pockets. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> It does have some minor issues; there is a white mark on the left sleeve, as shown, a small rub on the lapel, as shown, and a single thread run on the lapel. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just
> 
> *$22, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 45R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 /8
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*
> 
> This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.
> 
> It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.
> 
> This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!
> 
> *Asking just $39, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 40R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/8
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29 1/2


----------



## jfkemd

*update and price reduction*



jfkemd said:


> *Sack Blazers
> 
> Huntington 3/2 Sack with Gold Buttons*
> 44R
> Very good condition. No Noted flaws
> Will need dry cleaning
> Half lined
> 2 buttons on sleeves
> Measurements:
> shoulders: 19.5
> armpits: 23.5
> length BOC: 30.5
> sleeves: 25
> *Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Brooks Blend 3/2 Sack Blazer
> 
> *43R
> very good condition.
> noticed issues under the collar...some separation of the wool lining was noticed.
> will need dry cleaning
> fully lined
> 2 buttons on sleeves
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 25
> *price reduced to $30*


----------



## jogowill

_Flannel navy Corbin. Vent liner partially detached, but it is not at all visible and is an easy (and optional) fix._

_$65>>$48>>$40>>*$34 CONUS OR OFFER*_*

Approximate measurements:

P2P: 20
Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 24.25
Length (BoC): 28

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*MAJOR PRICE DROPS! *

*I have a LOT of new jackets to list, so these have undergone significant drops to help them find new homes quickly! *

As always, I OFFER *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*2) MADE IN THE USA Country Tweed Jacket with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely country tweed! Cut from a beautifully textured brown herringbone tweed that's flecked throughout with nubs of cream, burnished chestnut, russetm Royal blue, russet, and pumpkin orange and peat black, this is a very interesting little jacket indeed. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets--nice and deep and unflapped and so eminently practical, and a twin vent, true to its country heritage. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a full complement of leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut.

This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Indeed, it is poissibly unworn, since the twin vent is still basted shut!

*Asking just $19, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*3) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is also wonderful! The brother of the jacket posted abovem this is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*4) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are stiull basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*5) Lovely Custom Made 3/2 sack in brown herringbone tweed.*

This is a terrific jacket! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a very high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 rather than a 3/2. The lapel roll is beautifully fluid--one of the nicest I've seen--and it has very natural shoulders. This is clearly a custom-made jacket, possibly by a local Princeton tailor given its provenance; it carries no store or Union lapels of any kind. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features suede elbow patches, and leather reinforcements at the cuffs--this is a jacket that's built to last! It has a single centre vent. It has a little bit of wear to the corner of one interior pocket, as shown, and some wear to the leather cuff edges, as shown, otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*6) H. Freeman 3/2 tweed sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style clothes in Princeton during the Golden Era (the others being Langrock, Hilton, Ballot, The Princeton Clothing Co), this lovely jacket was made by H. Freeman, one of the great traditional American clothiers. The tweed is beautiful--a lovely base in complementary browns with windowpane overchecking in sky blue and Royal blue. Perfect for Spring's cooler days! It has a very natural shoulder.

This is cut as a 3/2 sack, and it has a lovely lapel roll. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton in Philadelphia, since this is a H. Freeman jacket! Apart from some loose stitching in the vent--which I'll have repaired--it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*7) STUNNING Vintage Orange Plaid Jacket. Made in Hong Kong! *

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*8) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*9) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*10) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*11) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*12) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$24, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*13) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*14) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$19, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*15) VINTAGE 3/2 sack from the Golden Age! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*17) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*18) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Harrington jacket!*

This is a lovely, classic vintage Harrington from Brooks Brothers!

Cut as a classic Harrington jacket this has the iconic side-flap pockets with button fastening. It also has a fully functional throat latch, and the classic knit hem and cuffs. Brooks has also made this a wonderfully functional model, with a flapped chest pocket with a button closure, and two interior side pockets, one of which has a security zipper to close it. This has a zip-out liner, which has the clever feature of also being able to be buttoned in at the armhole so that the liner fits snugly. Both of the button loops for this, and both of the buttons, remain and are intact. When the zip-out liner is removed you can see that this jacket is lined in Brooks Brothers' own classic check lining. This jacket features the classic Harrington scalloped back, and raglan sleeves. All the zippers are YKK and operate fluidly.

This is an older Brooks model, and so carries the block gold lettering on dark blue background in its labels. It was Made in Singapore.

This lovely jacket does have some minor cosmetic flaws. It is missing the button from the flap of one of the front pockets, as well as one of the throat latch buttons. These are easy fixes--if you wish, I can enclose closely-matching buttons for repair, and even have these attached for you. There is also a smudge on the right-hand side by the pocket, and some minor blue marks on the left sleeve. Given these flaws, this jacket is conservatively rated as being Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at

*just $24, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40; measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Length: 25 3/4


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$35 Navy Sperry boat shoes 10.5M Uppers are in great shape and plenty of life in left in the soles.


$25 Brooks Brothers sportshirt XL Made in USA. Great colors in a lightweight oxford cloth. Buttondown collar, plain cuffs and no sleeve gauntlet button. Clean with no holes or stains. 
Chest 27
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder 25.5


$25 Brooks Brothers Madison Seersucker Pants 33x32 Clean inside and out. These almost qualify as a pinsucker. 100% cotton in tan and white. The pants have a plain front and plain bottoms and the actual measurments are
Waist 33
Inseam 31.5.
Outseam from top of waistband 42


All of these ties are second hand but all are in fine shape with no holes or stains.

1. $15 Slubby Silk Stripe The Leader 57 x 3.25
2. $15 PRL Yellow 100% Linen Made in USA 57 x 3 5/8
3. $15 Chipp Dog Tie (not sure of the breed) the content is not listed, but I am guessing it is a silk/poly or 100% poly 56 x 3.75


4. $15 J. Press The Burlington Knot slubby silk 56 x 3 1/8
6. $15 J. Press Cotton Madras 60 x 3.5


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

A few bits and bobs. I'm open to offers, price includes shipping within the CON US. I accept: Venmo, cash and credit cards. I DO NOT accept PayPal. I have nothing but hate in my heart for that company haha.

Eddie Bauer green ragg wool sweater. Marked size small, but is more like a medium. 
22" chest
27" length
$18


Ralph Lauren short sleeved pink Uni Stripe. 
Size med
23"chest
29" length
$18

Lands End black flannel 
Size m
23" chest
27" length
$15

J Crew long sleeved madras shirt size M
21" chest
30" length
$18

LL Bean long sleeve blue university stripe. Size 15/32
21" chest
29" length
$18

LL Bean short sleeved purple gingham. Marked a large, but I'm pretty sure that it's miss marked as it is more like a small. 
20" chest
30" length
$18

Lastly, not everyone's cup of tea I know...
Ben Sherman short sleeved shirt. Size L, but again, I think it was mis marked as it is particularly slim. 
19" chest
29" length
$16


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADRAS TIES!!!*

*Madras ties are THE classic Ivy/Trad neckwear for Spring and Summer, and I have a lovely selection to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International orders are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

NB: All ties are in Very Good condition unless otherwise indicated; this is a conservative rating, as madras ties are supposed to be a tab wrinkled! *

​
1) Rooster. 3 3/4". A beautiful sepia-toned tie-classic Ivy madras! Made in the USA. Just $12.

 

2) Land's End. 3 3/8". A lovely, classic subdued yet colorful madras. Made in the USA. $10.

 

3) Land's End. 3 1/2". Lovely, light blues and rose pinks. Made in the USA. On close inspection this does have some minor foxing, hence just Good condition. Just $6. CLAIMED!



4) Land's End. 3 5/8". Another lovely subdued madras! 3 5/8". Made in the USA. $10.

 

5) Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. It doesn't get much more Ivy than this! A wonderful tie, in excellent condition. Made in the USA. 3 5/8". $14. *CLAIMED!*

 

6) Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. Another great Ivy tie! 3 3/4". This has minor foxing throughout, as I've tried to show, hence just Good condition. Made in the USA. $6.

  

7) Land's End. Another BEAUTIFUL madras! 3 1/2". Made in the USA; excellent condition. $12. CLAIMED!



8) Rooster. A beautiful sepia-toned tie! Made in the USA. 3 3/4". $12. *CLAIMED!*

 

9) Rooster. A beautiful classic madras in tea rose pink, washed denim blue, and cream stripes! Made in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

 

10) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. A wonderful, vibrant madras tie! 2 3/4". Excellent condition. $12.

 

11) Nautica. 3 3/4". Lovely--appropriate for Spring, Summer, and Winter, although it is cotton! Hand finished in the USA. $9.

  

12) Land's End. 3 1/2". A lovely subdued madras tie! Made in the USA. $10.CLAIMED

 

13) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Jos. A. Banks madras tie, back from when it was good! 3 1/4". Good/Very Good condition--this is a vintage madras, and so its rather rare. Just $10.

 

14) Harbour Classics. Some minor wrinkling at the side, as shown. Good condition. 3 5/8". $6. CLAIMED

 

15) Madras Bowtie! Land's End. Made in the USA. Lovely! Good/Very Good condition. $9. CLAIMED


----------



## CMDC

Beautiful mulitcolor flecked tweed sportcoat from Eljo's of Charlottesville
2 button sack
Needs new cuff buttons but otherwise no problems.

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 18.75
Length BoC: 32
Sleeve: 26 +1.5

$46 conus




























Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Made in USA
17.5 x 37

$22 conus



















Bills Khakis brown gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
Tagged LT--measures 17 x 39

$22 conus



















Paul Stuart spread collar long sleeve sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar sport shirt--appears to have only a few wears in it
16.5 x 35

$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a slew of beautiful Spring and Summer jackets to pass on today, including some wonderful vintage Madras, linen, vintage blazer in honey-colored pure cashmere, a gorgeous vintage Spring Green 3/2 sack, and more!*

​
*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) WONDERFUL Vintage 3/2 Madras Sack!*

This is beautiful! Gossamer light, this is perfect for even the hottest days of summer. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this wonderful jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. The colouring is marvellous--lovely sepia tones of dove grey and vintage tearose pink, together with cream and ochre. It is half-lined, has a single centre vent, and is beautifully unstructured. It's in excellent condition, and I'm asking

*CLAIMED!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



   

*2) J. Press "Pressidential" 3/2 sack in Spring/Summer plaid*

This is GORGEOUS! Cut as a 3/2 sack, this wonderful jacket has a fantastic patterning and colourway--a lovely small plaid pattern in perfect Spring and Summer colours, with a miniature glen plaid base in tan, and overchecking in Spring green, rich chestnut, lavender, and daffodill stamen orange. There's no fabroic listed, but it appears to be lightweight wool. It has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal

*at just $60, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





     

*3) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



     

*4) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*5) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*6) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*7) LL Bean Madras-style jacket. THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! Cut from a slightly heavier cotton for hardwear, the patterning is classic Madras, as is the colourway--tans, navy, and dark red. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting--it also has THREE PATCH POCKETS! It has a lapped centre seam at the back, and a hook vent. It's half-lined in a lovely light chambray colured lining. It's in excellent condition, and a steal at just 
*
CLAIMED!

Tagged 44Tall, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32



     

*8) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*9) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*10) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*11) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2







  

*12) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$22, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*
13) GORGEOUS CORNELIANI Spring-Summer jacket!*

This is STUNNING!

Cut from a beautifully luxurious and lightweight Superfine Merino wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. It is fully canvassed, and features pickstitching and handwork throughout, most noticeably on the placket, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the interior where the lining is attached.

Made in Italy, of course, this has twin vents, subtle darts, a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and a contemporary two button front. This really is gorgeous!

It has one single mar; a small mark on the flap of the left-hand pocket. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and perfect for Spring and Summer.
*
Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



        

*14) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*15) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



     

*16) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

_PLEASE NOTE REVISED MEASUREMENTS! THIS IS A GENUINE 44R!_

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*17) STUNNING PURE CASHMERE BLAZER*

Cut from 100% pure cashmere, this lovely jacket was Made in the USA. A contemporary two button model with darting, this has four button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. Despite appearing to be a recent model, judging by the interior label this jacket might well be older than its condition and cut indicate. It is in excellent condition, and has a lovely, rich, dark-honey-brown colouring!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32



    

*18) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31




     

*19) WONDERFUL VINTAGE (c.1968 - 1976) 3/2 sack Spring - Summer jacket with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the condition--this is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all! If it wasn't for the classic 1960s sepia brown colouring of the sort that's just not made anymore this jacket could easily be a modern reproduction.

This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll--more of a 3/2.5. It has, of course, two button cuffs, and also features the always desirable patch pockets, complete with flaps. It has wonderful and era-classic narrow lapels. This is half-lined in sunburst gold lining, and half-canvassed. It has a centre lapped seam and a hook vent--all the trad. desiderata! It was made by Clubman, and carries a classic Clubman interior label.

It was Union Made in the USA between 1968 and 1976. And, yes, it is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4



    

*20) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer!*

This is a very nice example of a classic 3/2 sack!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs. It is a 3/2 sack, and has the classic two patch pockets. It was Made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues; there is a white mark on the left sleeve, as shown, a small rub on the lapel, as shown, and a single thread run on the lapel. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just

*$20, or offer.

Tagged 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 /8
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Harrington jacket Price Drop!*

This is a lovely, classic vintage Harrington from Brooks Brothers!

Cut as a classic Harrington jacket this has the iconic side-flap pockets with button fastening. It also has a fully functional throat latch, and the classic knit hem and cuffs. Brooks has also made this a wonderfully functional model, with a flapped chest pocket with a button closure, and two interior side pockets, one of which has a security zipper to close it. This has a zip-out liner, which has the clever feature of also being able to be buttoned in at the armhole so that the liner fits snugly. Both of the button loops for this, and both of the buttons, remain and are intact. When the zip-out liner is removed you can see that this jacket is lined in Brooks Brothers' own classic check lining. This jacket features the classic Harrington scalloped back, and raglan sleeves. All the zippers are YKK and operate fluidly.

This is an older Brooks model, and so carries the block gold lettering on dark blue background in its labels. It was Made in Singapore.

This lovely jacket does have some minor cosmetic flaws. It is missing the button from the flap of one of the front pockets, as well as one of the throat latch buttons. These are easy fixes--if you wish, I can enclose closely-matching buttons for repair, and even have these attached for you. There is also a smudge on the right-hand side by the pocket, and some minor blue marks on the left sleeve. Given these flaws, this jacket is conservatively rated as being Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at

*just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40; measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Length: 25 3/4


----------



## Monocle

LE Sail Rigger Oxfords. Traditional Fit. Sized Medium and these run big, so look at my measured dimensions. Neck 16.5" Chest 22.5" Length 30" and sleeves 34/35". Perfect condition and really great quality from LE. Back collar button. Gussets. Split yoke. Box pleat. Locker loop. Letting them go at $15 each shipped or offer.


----------



## TexJake

Land's End Hyde Park OCBD (60% Cotton, 40% Poly) White *$15 SHIPPED*
Tag: 17 1/2 x 37
Collar: 17 1/4; Sleeve: 37; Shoulder: 20 3/4; Chest: 25 1/2; Length: 34
    

BB 346 Solid Blue Non-Iron *$12 SHIPPED*
Small spot on L Chest above pocket, minor discoloration in pits.
Tag: 16 x 4/5
Collar: 16 1/4; Sleeve: 35; Shoulder: 20; Chest: 24 1/2; Length: 33
   

BB 346 White/Blue Stripe Non-Iron *$10 SHIPPED*
Some Cuff fraying
Tag: 16 x 4/5
Collar: 16 1/4; Sleeve: 35; Shoulder: 19 1/2; Chest: 23 1/2; Length: 33
    

Gitman Gold Brown w/White & Blue Stripes *$20 SHIPPED*
Minor fraying to collar points
Tag: 16 x 34
Collar: 15 3/4; Sleeve: 34; Shoulder: 20 1/4; Chest: 24; Length: 31 3/4
   

BB OCBD Pink Must Iron Supima Cotton *$12 SHIPPED*
Spots on L&R sleeves, Collar discolored from sitting folded for an extended time
Tag: 18 x 35
Collar: 17 1/2; Sleeve: 35; Shoulder: 20 3/4; Chest: 28 1/2; Length: 34 1/2


----------



## adoucett

*Offering up some great items. Discounts on multiples, PM with any questions or interest!

*[HR][/HR]*

Vintage Brooks Brothers Khaki Trenchcoat
* in _near-mint_ condition! 
Size 44R
A wonderful Brooks Brothers overcoat with all of the classic details.

Removable zip-in wool lining 
Tartan inner lining
Slanted front pockets
Zipped interior pocket
Double breasted
Belted front. All leather buckles are in perfect condition with no signs of wear.

Measures 46" in length and 22" across the chest

*Asking $65 shipped. *










  


[HR][/HR]

*J. Press 3/2 roll herringbone tweed sack*

Sold

[HR][/HR]

_*J.Press 3/2 sack tweed in overcheck.

*Another great press tweed, this one in a brown and green overcheck
Also in immaculate condition! No wear to the lining whatsoever. 
Shoulder padding is light. 
Features two flap-front pockets. 3-button cuffs, and the "San Francisco" Press label.*

Made in USA.

*Asking only $40 shipped

Measurements: 
P2P - 20.5
sleeve - 24" (1" to let out)
Length - 31"
Shoulder - 18.5"*
















  
*_

[HR][/HR]

* Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed *

_A great vintage 3/2 sack tweed from Brooks Brothers.

Two patch pockets, 2-button cuffs and a .

There is a tiny hole (about 2mm in diameter) approx 2 inches above the top on the lapel. Given the pattern however, it is not very noticeable when worn. The lining itself is in good shape, but needs to be re-attached on one side- an easy fix)

Asking $25 shipped

Size label says 42R, but please see measurements. *

P2P - 21" sleeve - 23.5 
Length - 32"
Shoulder - 19"



















*_

[HR][/HR]
*J. Press gray flannel trousers *
Absolutely flawless like-new condition. 
Size 34
100% wool
Made in USA

Two rear pocket (one buttoning) with coin pocket on front.
Hook and bar closure with button

Waist: 17" across (34") 
Rise: 12"
Inseam: 32" ( 2" inside)
Overall length: 44" 
Leg Opening: 9"

Asking: $60 shipped

















[HR][/HR]

*Brooks Brothers grey **flannel **trousers
*heavyweight flannel.
Beautiful like-new condition
Size 34. Made in USA
100% wool

Waist: 17" across
Rise: 12"
Inseam: 32.5" 
Overall length: 44.5

Leg Opening: 9"

Asking: $50 shipped






















[HR][/HR]

*Brooks Brothers Loro Piana dress trousers*
Charcoal gray, lightweight fabric
100% wool
Partially lined
Two buttoning pockets on rear
Made in Canada
Very good condition
Measurements:

Waist: 17" across
Rise: 12"
Inseam: 33.5 (2" to let out)
Overall length: 46"
Leg Opening: 9"
Asking $45 shipped








'







[HR][/HR]

*Brooks Brothers 346 Merino wool sweater
*Full-zip front with leather zipper pull
Nice, thick merino wool
Size: XL
Measurments: 
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 26"
Length: 29"
*Asking $26 shipped*










[HR][/HR]
*Brooks Brothers 346 Supima Cotton sweater
*Size Large
Quarter zip front, made in Hong Kong
Wonderful color for spring! 
Measurments:
Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 27
*Asking $20 shipped*












[HR][/HR]

*Brooks Brothers 346 Supima Cotton sweater
*Size Large
Quarter zip front, made in Hong Kong
Wonderful light-green color for spring! 
Measurements:

Chest: 23" 
Sleeves: 25"
Length: : 27"
*Asking $22 shipped*










[HR][/HR]

*Polo Ralph Lauren lambswool sweater*
Beautiful yellow cableknit
100% wool
Size: Large

Measurements: 
Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 26"
Asking $23 shipped










[HR][/HR]

*Brooks Brothers Made-in-USA pinpoint oxford
*must-iron, ercu color
Size: 15-33
Asking $20 shipped


----------



## Reptilicus

All these items are less than two years old, not damaged, and have extremely low mileage. All prices include shipping conus.


Viyella 80/20 Cotton/Wool. Medium $35 SOLD


Viyella 80/20 Cotton/Wool. Medium Off White Check/ Grey Brown Check $35 Each. WHITE CHECK SOLD


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I just found another Makers, it's in great shape, super light end on end cotton, kind of a dark coral. Once again, I DO NOT accept PayPal. I do accept Venmo, cash or credit through my brick and mortar store. $25 shipped within the CON US. Offers or trades welcomed.


----------



## wacolo

$25 William Locke 100% Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Baby Blue. Marked as a size 44. The sweater measures 22.5" at the chest. Beautiful condition. A tight weave and very soft.



$40 To Boot New York 10.5D A fantastic semi-brogue in tan nubuck. These were made in England. I am guessing from the internal markings and nail pattern that Loake was the manufacturer. A few bumps but nothing major. The soles and heels have lots of life still in them. The shoe trees are not included.

https://postimg.org/image/jboh3akqb/ https://postimg.org/image/pqnhzyrg3/

$22 NWT Brooks Brothers Linen Shirt Large Navy blue in Irish Linen. As clean as can be.
Neck 17.5
Chest 26
Shoulder 21.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/7iv9ctdo3/ https://postimg.org/image/wsq0zwkfn/

$20 Aquascutum Popover Medium Made in USA by Kenneth Gordon. Clean and in great shape. White and blue pinpoint with no holes or stains.
Neck 15.5
Chest 25
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 11
https://postimg.org/image/hp3uvsy2b/ https://postimg.org/image/4v5t2gkmr/

$20 Lacoste Buttondown 44 Pale Blue with a slight darker check over the top. No holes or stains.
Neck 17
Chest 25.5
Shoulder 20 
Sleeve from Shoulder 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/8q97513sj/ https://postimg.org/image/l7fus6yyb/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Dirty Bucks with Red SOles! Just $25 shipped. Size 10 D/B.*

THE Ivy summer footwear, white bucks with red soles rapidly evolved into dirty bucks with red soles... and this is a lovely pair!

So closely associated with the Ivy League WASP summer, these gave rise to the the term "white shoe firm", to denote a legal or brokerage firm that consisted exclusively of Ivy League graduates.

These shoes are from an unknown maker, but clearly a solid mid-range shoe--and I'd be very surprised if they were made anywhere other than the USA. These have minimal wear to the soles and heels, some minor wear to the insoles, and minimal wear to the uppers. Very Good condition, and a steal at

*just $25, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Size 10 D/B.*


----------



## Winny94

*Price Drops 
*(And updated with more measurements)

I apologize if you sent a message previously, and I didnt get back to you, I had some deals fall through so im starting over.


Winny94 said:


> Have some shirts for sale or barter. All of them, except the blue striped Gitman Bros., are tagged 15/34. All of the 15/34 are from the same owner. They are in great condition (except dry cleaner marker on inside seam) and $21 a piece shipped, however, if you're interested in several of them, we can work something out. (the lighting is weird on some images, these are clean shirts)
> 
> Here is what I am interested trading for:
> 
> Quality womens cowboy boots sz 7
> Mens boots and/or shoes sz 10D/10.5D (Cowboy, desert, motorcycle, dress, wingtips, suede, etc...really open to anything except tennis/trainers and tassle loafers)
> Unstructured blazer 40-42
> Quality belts 34-36
> versatile zippered or buttoned spring weight jacket
> 
> Gitman Bros blue striped
> tagged 17.5/33
> Aprox. chest-27.25"
> Shoulder to Shoulder-21.5"
> sleeve from shoulder seam-22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Gitman Bros
> aprox chest-22.5"
> shoulder seam-19.5"
> Sleeve from shoulder-25.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers ivory
> aprox chest-23.75"
> shoulder seam-18"
> Sleeve from shoulder-25.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Press white w/ french cuffs
> aprox chest-23"
> Shoulder seam-19"
> Sleeve from shoulder-24.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman Bros white
> aprox chest-22.75"
> shoulder seam-19.5"
> sleeve from shoulder-25"


----------



## Winny94

Here is a staple navy blazer from Corbin. There is no tagged size, but its approximately a 42 (please see measurements). This is a 3/2 sack, lightly structured, two patch pockets blazer in fantastic shape with no visible damage or signs of wear. Please contact me with any questions. $30 gets it to your door.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reduction*



jfkemd said:


> *Duckhead Khakis 34x32
> *Very good condition/lightly used by the previous owner.
> Actual Measurement:
> 34.25 x 31.5
> outer seam measures: 42.5
> leg opening: 8.75
> kindly take note: these are hemmed like jeans
> according to the tag this was made in Costa Rica using US made materials
> *$22 shipped CONUS only*


pg 1112


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reduction*



jfkemd said:


> *Sack Blazer*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Brooks Blend 3/2 Sack Blazer
> 
> *43R
> very good condition.
> no noted flaws
> will need dry cleaning
> fully lined
> 2 buttons on sleeves
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 25
> *$25 shipped CONUS*


pg 1112


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reduction*



jfkemd said:


> *Trad Ties
> 
> Robert Talbott emblematic tie for The Highlander*like new condition
> 3.25 inches at it's widest
> 
> *Ben Silver Repp tie
> *
> very good condition
> 3.5 inches at it's widest
> small snag noticed at 24.5 inches from the tip of the blade
> 
> *$15 each shipped CONUS only*


pg 1112


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reduction
*


jfkemd said:


> *Allen Edmonds Wilbert
> 
> *8D
> very good condition
> minimal, light scuff marks on the back of the left shoe
> minimal wear on the heals
> see pictures for details
> *$45 shipped CONUS only*


pg1112


----------



## dorji

Hello all-

I have for sale, offers always welcome, a few jackets from my closet that I do not have room for. These are three real deal soft-shouldered jackets with different overall proportions. Thanks for looking, and please shoot me a PM with interest, questions, or offers!

Let's have another try with this previously listed J Press sack in unique check pattern, dating from the late 70's - early 80's. Could be cashmere, could be very soft wool. Tag says 100% wool. This came to me via ebay. Two holes on sleeves that are no larger than a pencil eraser top, and are hidden by the pattern. Horn buttons, lapped shoulder seams, hook vent, drycleaned. Fits like a 40 R.
$SOLD, thank you
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 24.5"
P2P: 21"
Waist: 19.5"
Length: 30.75"
Lapels: 3.75"


See?

Here is a 2 button sack from the Andover shop, via ebay. No content tag, but certainly a poly-cotton blend. Partially lined, very lightweight, great for summer heat. Drycleaned. Fits like a 39 L.
$SOLD, thank you!
Shoulders: 17.75"
Sleeves: 25.5"
P2P: 21"
Waist: 18.75"
Length: 31.75"
Lapels: 3.5"


Last but not least is a cotton chambray sack from O'connells. Partially lined, patch pockets, horn buttons, drycleaned. This is it. Tagged 40L TR41, which I take to mean "true 41L," which is how this fits.
$SOLD, thank you, because I paid full freight for this one 2 years ago.
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeves: 25"
P2P: 22"
Waist: 21"
Length: 31.75"
Lapels: 3.5"



Thanks for looking


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on ties!*

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties![/CENTER]

*NB: Unless otherwise noted all ties are in excellent condition!​*
*GROUP A: Regimentals. Vintage, shantung silk, The English Shop, Charles Tyrwhitt, more.*



5) Carlo Columbo. Made in Italy. A classic regimental. 3 7/8". $8.

 

6) Countess Mara. Minor rub on one side, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $6.

   

7) Cyprus Copper Company regimental. Unusually for company ties, this is very subdued, and all silk. 3 1/4". $8.

 

*GROUP B: GORGEOUS CLASSIC PAISLEYS: Robert Talbott for The Hound San Francisco, The English Shop, Ted Lapidus, Britches of Georgetown, more. *



3) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. The main rival to Cable Car Clothiers, The Hound is one of San Francisio's premier mens' clothiers, stocking a full range of Ivy items. This is a beautiful tie made from Italian silk, and a tradly 3 1/4". $12.

  

4) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. Another beautiful tie for the premier men's clothiers of SF! Absolutely gorgeous, and 3 12". $12.

   

7) Britches of Georgetown. ALL WOOL, from the now-defunct outdoorsy tradly clothier of Georgetown. The fabric was printed in Italy; the tie was made in the USA. 3 7/8". $12.

 

*GROUP C: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS. VINTAGE Brooks Bros., Talbott Best of Class, more!*



1) Joseph & Lyman for Bloomingdale's. ALl silk, Made in the USA. 4". $8.

  

2) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

   

3) Brooks Brothers Makers. Perfect for Spring! 3 5/8". $12.

 

4) Van Heusen. Poly. 3". $5.

 

5) Van Heusen; all silk, Made in the USA. 3 1/4". $6.

  

9) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. White block lettering on black background label. Printed in England. 2 3/4". Lovely! $14.

 

10) Barbara Blank. 3 1/2". Just $8!

 

*GROUP D: TWEED, WOOL, KNITS. Wool Challis, Donegal Tweed from Ireland!*



1) Rooster. Cotton tartan tie. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $8.

 

2) Van Heusen tartan tie. ALl cotton. Pilling throughout, hence Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

3) DONEGAL TWEED! Made in Ireland. This is gorgeous; made by John Molloy, this is a wonderful heathery mix of brown, cornflower blue, cream, and peat black flecks. 3 5/8". Just $15.

  

4) Robert Stewart. 100% lambswool from Scotland. 3 1/8". Beautiful! $12.

 

5) Blackwatch tie from Merrick. A wonderful tie, with the Blackwatch patterning offset to one side. Clearly wool. 3 1/2". $12.

 

6) The English Shop of Princeton. This is clearly wool challis, and beautiful! Vintage, of course, and 3 1/8". Minor wear and fading in the knot area, hence Very Good condition, and so just $14.

  

7) Rooster. A beautiful wool plaid tie, made from English Saxony wool; made in the USA. 3 1/4". Very Good condition. Just $12.

 

8) John Remington collection knit tie. Likely cotton, but possibly silk. A lovely light peach. 2 1/4". Just $8.

 

9) 1960s vintage knit in excellent condition. Unknown maker, but with a horse head set in the centre. A lovely vintage knit! 2". Just $8.

  

*GROUP E: VINTAGE TIES! Classic 1970s' ties from The English Shop and Schiaperlli, and WONDERFUL late 1960s early 1970s Rooster ties!*

*AWESOME VINTAGE PRINTED ROOSTER TIES!*



*These are truly fantastic; classic late 1960s early 1970s designs, and all in excellent condition! These are early Rooster ties, made in the first few years of the company after it was started by Max Raab in 1969; the Sun Fabrics label was not recognizing a distinct company, but was the label used by Raab to note that the design was exclusive to Rooster. These ties are signature Rooster ties, classically Trad, and classic Americana!

Raab, incidentally, was the first person to make OCBDs for women!*

1) Brass instruments. No fabric, but likely all cotton. A classic Rooster! 2 5/8". $15.

  

2) Stringed instruments and music. This was produced expressly for The English Shop of Princeton--early Rooster, and TES is a great combination! Likely cotton. 3 1/8. $15.

 

3) SPECTACULAR! This is wonderful; a series of nautical and harbour scenes. This carries the Sun Fabrics label, and is a terrific "conversational" tie of the sort that made Rooster famous. PLUS this is from The English Shop of Princeton! A wonderful piece of American clothing history. 2 3/4". Just $16.

       

*1970s WIDE TIES; Rooster, The English Shop, Shiapiarelli.

These are terrific--genuine first-quality 1970s wide ties, in wool, linen, and polyester, from TES and Shiapiarelli. Don't confuse these with the mass-produced 1970s polyester junk; these are the real deal, and if you are amassing a collection of vintage menswear these are the ones you want.*



4) Ruffler tie by Rooster. 100% linen, in a classic 1970s paisley. Made for The English Shop of Princeton. 4 1/4". $12.

  

5) Clark & Friend wool challis tie. Founded in 1903 in Salem, Mass., Clark & Friend were a traditional upscale clothiers--now, alas, long gone. This is a wonderful tie; 4 1/8". $12.

  

6) ALL WOOL by Rivetz of Boston for The English Shop of Princeton. Another lovely pairing--Rivetz is one of the classic Ivy tie-makers! 4 1/8". $12.

  

7) Shiaparelli tie featuring hats! From the House that was the greatest rival to Chanel, Shiaparelli was an Italian fashion brand that resisted diffusion lines, and stuck with high-quality menswear. This is a lovely rare example, in thick and, for the time, luxurious polyester!  The hats featured are almost certainly from Shiaparelli's own collection. 3 7/8". $10.

    

*GROUP F: EMBLEMATICS & PICTORIALS; Vineyard Vines, Harvard, more!
*



1) Bally of Switzerland briefcase tie. 3 3/4". $8

  

2) Alynn golf tie. 3 3/4". Made in the USA. $6.

  

3) MADE IT ITALY for Marks and Spencer, UK, this lovely tie is perfect for Spring, featuring bunches of Spring flowers in mugs! 3 3/4". $12.

   

6) John Harvard Alumni Tie. Likely all silk. 3 1/4". $10.

 

7) Made in Ireland shamrock tie. Poly. 3". $6.

 

8) Leonardo golf flags tie. Likely poluy-silk. Some minor shine from pressing, and a smudge on ythe back, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3". $6.

 

*GROUP G: SMALL PATTERNS--Talbott Best of Class, Vintage, more!*



1) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Lovely! Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $12.

 

2) Monti. Thick, luxurious silk. Made in Germany. 3 1/2". $12.

  

3) FRANK SINATRA"S STORE! This is terrific! A vintage tie from Zampella's of Jersey City, "The Brooks Brothers of New Jersey", which was the store who provided Frank Sinatra, then just a local boy who liked to shoot pool, with the tuxedos for his first wedding! Founded in 1903 as a custom tailors, the store struggled in the 1970s until it folded. This is a great tie on its own merits, and a lovely piece of clothing history. Polysilk. 3 3/8". $12.

 

4) Boss. Nice, thick silk. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10

  

5) Huntington. A beautiful tie from a classic American maker! 3 3/4". $10.

 

6) Henri Christianson, neats. Lovely! 3 7/8". $8.

 

7) Halston. Italian silk. 4". $6.

 

8) Christian Dior, Pindots. 3 1/8". $6

 

9) EXTRA LONG. Hardy Amies pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $10.

  

*GROUP H: PAISLEYS AND PATTERNS--Burberry, Brooks Bros., Polo, Ballot of Princeton, more.*



1) Cezani. Made in the USA from Italian silk. 3 3/4". $6

  

2) Brooks Brothers paisley. Cut from lovely luxurious silk, this is a truly beautiful tie, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $12

 

3) Brooks Brothers. Another beautiful, tweed-appropriate tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

4) Johnny Carson. Poly. 3 1/2". $4

 

5) Jos. A. Bank red label--the old, good kind! Hand made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  

6) Jos. A. Banks. A surprisingly nice tie, handsewn in the USA. $8. 3 3/4".

  

L]
8) POlo by Ralph Lauren, dating from when it was good! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $10.

  

9) Burberry of London. A beautiful flowery paisley, perfect for Spring and early Summer, as well as Fall. A lovely thick and luxurious tie, this is 3 3/". Just $12.

  

10) Harry Ballot of Princeton pictorial tie. Ballot'swas one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of Princeton during its heyday, so this is a lovely piece of sartorial history! ANd if you really like golden monkeys it's perfect for you! 3 3/4". Hand made in Italy. $10.

  

*GROUP I: VINTAGE, REGIMENTALS AND PATTERNS*



1) VINTAGE Regimental tie from Dey Bros. of Syracuse. Founded in 1877, Dey Bros. was one the classic regional department stores in the United States. It closed in 1993. This tie clearly dates from the 1950s or 1960s, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small rub at the tip side, s shown. 2 3/4". $10.

 

2) Pierre Cardin. Dating from when Cardin hadn't diffused itself into junk, this lovely vintage tie was Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $10.

  

3) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. No name, maker, or fabric content, but clearly from the 1950s or 1960s, and clearly silk. 3". $12.

 

4) ROGERS PEET VINTAGE REGIMENTAL TIE! This is terrific! Rogers Peet (now long gone) was founded in 1874, and rapidly rose to prominence in the New York retail scene as a result of several innovations--attaching the fabric composition to garments, attaching price tags rather than haggling, and offering no-quibble refunds. It rapidly came to be known as one of the best men's clothing stores around, and was even mentioned as one of the "finer things in life" in the song "Marry the Man Today" in Guys and Dolls. This tie shows why; made from silk imported from Switzerland, it's absolutely beautiful, and a very tradly 3 1/4". Own a piece of retail history! Asking just $12, or offer.

  

5) Torriani. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $8.

 

6) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. Another lovely vintage regimental! All silk; 3". $12.

 

8) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum tie. Lined in Aquascutum;'s signature lining, this lovely tie is 3 1/2" . $10.

  

10) WONDERFUL! SImpson's of Piccadilly, London. It was a sad day for me when Simpson's closed--I bouhght my first Christy hat there, and my first Barbour. This is a lovely vintage tie that will give you a connection to that wonderful Sporting Goods store; all silk, Made in England, and a lovely 3". Asking just $12.

 

*GROUP J: PATTERNS! Brooks Brothers, Gianfranco Ferre, Talbott Best of Class, more!*



1) Gianfranco Ferre. A lovely, luxurious tie, made in Italy. This does have a single pulled thread loop in the knot area, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

   

2) Brooks Brothers Makers. A wonderful and luxurious harlequin tie, perfect for summer! 3 3/4". $12.

  

3) Brooks Brothers. A classic, conservative tie, with lovely texture and interest. 3 1/2". $12.

 

4) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Simply wonderful--a beautiful and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $12.

 

5) Bachrach. A nice, decent tie. 3 3/4". $7.

  

6) Roundtree & York. WONDERFUL! This is a truly beautiful fish-scale tie. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 7/8". $10.

  

*GROUP K: 100th Anniversary Harvard COOP ties, Custom Shop, more! *



1) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $8. Very Good condition.

 

2) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $8. Excellent.

  

4) Prince Consort ties were so ubiquitous in the 1960s that they're warranted a place in American sartorial history--William and Mary University has some in its Museum's Special Collection! This is a lovely example; a classic 1960s tie at 2 7/8", it's in excellent condition. $8.

 

5) Contissima. Made in the USA. 2 7/8". $7.

 

6) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Dating from when Polo was very good indeed, this was Made by Hand in the USA 4". $10.

 

7) Ferrell Reed. FR is one of the great underrated American tie companies; many lovely tradly ties have come from them, and this is no exception! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $10

  

8) Garrison Block Paisley. All silk; handmade. This has a lovely Spring/Summer colourway! 3 3 3/8". $10.

  

*GROUP L: SMALL PATTERNS: Valentino, Hand Made in Italy, more!*



1) Harve Bernard. A lovely classic pattern, with a perfect Sporing colorway. 3 1/4". $8.

  

2) Michelangelo. Unknown fabric; likely silk. 3 5/8". $6.

  

3) Valentino. Hand made in Italy. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/2". $12.

 

4) Giorgio. A lovely conservative, tradly pattern 3 1/2". All silk. $8.

  

5) Hand Made in Italy. Enzo Berttazzio. 3 1/2". Lovely! $8.

 

6) Made in Italy. Amherst and Brock. A lovely corporate tie! 3 3/4". $8.

 

7) Jacques Esther. Italian silk. 3 3/4". $7.

 

8) Contissima. Designed in Italy. Hand made, all silk. 3". $8.

  

9) Made for the tradly store Olympic in Upper Montcalir, NJ, this is a lovely conservative tradly tie! 3 1/4". $8.

  

10) Contissima. Designed in Italy; all silk. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP M: PATTERNS! Vintage Armani, Bally, Made in Italy, more!*



1) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, luxurious-appearing tie! Made in the USA. 4". $8.

 

2) Zenio. Made in the USA of Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

 

3) VINTAGE ARMANI TIE. Dating from the period when Armani was King--and with good reason--this lovely tie is cut from Armani silk, with the signature Armani name woven in, a la Hermes; it also has the signature Armani lining. A beautiful tie, and increasingly rare! Made in Italy., 3 3/4". $12.

   

4) MADE IN ENGLAND by John Comfort, one o fthe premier classic English tie makers, for the Tradly store MacHugh, this is a truly beautiful tie! 3 5/8". Just $12.

 

5) BEAUTIFUL Italian tie! Made in Italy for Torriani, this is a classic Italian pattern! 3 7/8". $10.

  

6) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of blue ginkgo leaves on a silverbirch background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $12.

   

7) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of red ginkgo leaves on a Royal blue and black spackled background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $12.


----------



## Winny94

Forgot measurements:

chest-22.5"
shoulder seam-18.25"
sleeve-24.5"
Length (BOC)-30.5"



Winny94 said:


> Here is a staple navy blazer from Corbin. There is no tagged size, but its approximately a 42 (please see measurements). This is a 3/2 sack, lightly structured, two patch pockets blazer in fantastic shape with no visible damage or signs of wear. Please contact me with any questions. $30 gets it to your door.


----------



## Duvel

Winny, do you have a BOC length measurement? Thanks.


----------



## tocqueville

Duvel said:


> Winny, do you have a BOC length measurement? Thanks.


If it's 30" or below we'll have to fight over it.


----------



## FLMike

Winny94 said:


> Forgot measurements:
> 
> chest-22.5"
> shoulder seam-18.25"
> sleeve-24.5"


All wool?


----------



## Duvel

You can have it if it's 30, t I need at least 31.



tocqueville said:


> If it's 30" or below we'll have to fight over it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS ON MORE TIES!*

*I have a series of lovely ties to pass on today. All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

As always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

Also as always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1:*



1) Land's End. Long. A lovely patterned tie with Sping colouring! Hand made in the USA. $10

 

2) Jos. A Banks Premier Collection. Made in the USA of imported silk. Extra Long. 3 3/4". $9

  

5) Land's End. A beautiful tie; small roundels. Hand sewn in the USA. This has a tiny single thread bump, as shown. 3 1/4"--a very thin width for a tie tagged X-Long! $10

  

6) Jos. A. Banks Corporate Collection. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". Extra Long. $9

  

9) WONDERFUL dark red silk knit tie from Land's End with a classic pointed tie ending! Made in the USA. Beautiful! 3". Just $12

  

*GROUP 2*



1) Land's End leaf pattern tie. Beautiful! Tagged Long. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". $10

 

3) J. Z. Richards for Nordstrom. Hand sewn in the USA, this is a wonderful tie with Richards' in-house silk. 3 3/4". $10

   

4) WONDERFUL Land's End Moon and Stars. This is a beautiful tie that's appropriate for all year wear! Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. $12

  

5) Land's End Fly Fishing tie. Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. 3 1/2". This does have a slight crease at one side, hence just Very Good condition, hence just $8

     

15) (Not pictured) Hardy Amies. EXTRA LONG. Pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $10

  

*
REGULAR LENGTH TIES!*

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS. Brooks, J. Press, more!*



4) Ashford & Brooks of London. All silk. Hand made. A classic regimental! 3 3/4". $ 8

 

5) Brooks Brothers. This has two thread pulls in the knot area, as shown, as well as some minor fraying at the small end of the blade, as shown. Good condition. 3 3/4". $5.

 

6) Yves St Laurent tie. Vintage--dates from when YSL was good! Features the YSL logo woven into the silk on the back; this originally retailed at Whitehouse & Hardy in New York. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! This is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/4". Just $8

  

7) J. Press. The Burlington Knot regimental. Beautiful! 3 1/4". $14

 

8) Tommy Hilfiger. Forget the label--this is a very nice tie! Made in the USA. 3 7/*'. $8

 

9) Briar. 50% silk, 50% cotton. A wonderful summer tie! 3". Very Good condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 2: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS*



1) Whitehouse & Hardy of New York. Vintage; slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! 33/8". Just $10

 

2) Guy Laroche. A beautiful tie in purples, lavenders, and greys. Made in the USA! 3 1/4".$10

 

3) Made in Italy for Neiman Marcus. Neats. Lovely! 3 3/8". $ 10

 

4) Pierre Balmain. A lovely, rose-pink sepia toned tie. 3 3/8". $ 10

 

5) Handcrafted for Nordstorm by J. Z. Richards. 3 7/8". $ 9

  

6) Crooks & Creed of London. Neats. Handmade. 3 3/4". $ 9

  

7) Crooks and Creed of London. Small daisies--perfect for Spring! 3 1/2". $ 10

 

8) Walter Kelly tie for Strawbridge Clothiers--the trad Central Jersey clothier, now long gone! 3 1/4". Some age discoloration to the lining, hence just Very Good condition. $8

 

9) Bert Pulitzer. Neats. Slightly rumpled from storage, stain on back from pricetag! Good condition. 3 3/8". $5.

 

10) Kenneth Gordon. THE classic New Orleans tradly store! Beautiful. Neats. 3 1/8". $ 10

  

*GROUP 3: VARIOUS! NWT Perry Ellis, Tripler, Escher tie!*



1) Beau Brummel regimental. A lovely, classic tie. Hand made. 3 1/2". $12 > 10

 

2) NWT Perry Ellis. A striking tie, great for summer! Italian silk; made in the USA. 4". $10

  

3) Bachrach geometric. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $ 9

 

5) Grateful Dead tie. Fading Light". The irony is strong here... 3 7/8". Buy a Dead sticker for your Cadillac while you're about it! $ 10

  

6) Vintage. Nothing is known about this! 2 7/8". $6.


----------



## FLMike

tocqueville said:


> If it's 30" or below we'll have to fight over it.





Duvel said:


> You can have it if it's 30, t I need at least 31.


Well, I PM'd Winny that I'll take it, but it looks like the only way I'll get it is if the BOC is 30.5" on the nose.


----------



## Duvel

Hello, trad community. I am looking for Shetland crewneck sweaters. My measurements would correspond to a 44, numerically, more or less, or L or XL, depending on the measurements. I prefer saddle shoulders, and I'm looking mainly for light blue, grey, greens (happy to consider almost any color, though). 

Other needs/wants!

~ Shetland v-neck sweaters, any color.
~ Cardigans, and cardigan vests. 
~ Surcingle belts, size 36. 
~ Brooks Brothers long-sleeve seersucker shirts, 16.5-17 x 34/5, approximately. 

If you have any of this to unload, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Reptilicus

Tsasls, your inbox is full.


----------



## Reptilicus

PRL wide whale cords W34 L32. New, Never worn. $30


Brooks Brothers Twill Trousers W34 L32 dry clean only. $25 Used, in new condition.

Brooks Brothers light weight chino in White. 100% cotton.W34 L32 Never Worn. $20 This is the Milano Fit. (slim fit)


----------



## gamma68

*BUMPS*

*WEST MARINE NAVY CANVAS BOAT SHOES, 9.5
*
West Marine makes some terrific boat shoes, but this particular model appears to be no longer available.

This pair is in great shape, with very little wear to the soles and insoles, and no canvas discoloration. (I'll let the lucky buyer take care of fading them just so.) The laces are still nice and bright. Very Trad footwear for spring through fall!

*Considering the condition and lack of availability, these shoes are a bargain at $29, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.*

-----------------------------------------------

*OLIMPO SILK TIE, NEW WITH TAGS*

Equestrian theme, made in Spain. Reminiscent of Hermes ties in apperance and hand. Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or other flaws. Measures 3-7/8" x 57"

*Asking $18 CONUS*


----------



## tocqueville

FLCracka said:


> Well, I PM'd Winny that I'll take it, but it looks like the only way I'll get it is if the BOC is 30.5" on the nose.


It looks like you won! Enjoy.


----------



## FLMike

tocqueville said:


> It looks like you won! Enjoy.


I did! Thanks!!


----------



## Reptilicus

David,

Im sorry, I think I mistakenly deleted your email regarding the Green Viyella Shirt.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Navy V neck. 100% Lambs wool. Medium $20 like new condition
SOLD

Brooks Brothers Saxxon Wool Button Neck $30 also in like new condition Medium (this sweater is extremely soft to the touch, heavy, and quite warm.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You have a new message sir



Reptilicus said:


> Brooks Brothers Navy V neck. 100% Lambs wool. Medium $20 like new condition
> Brooks Brothers Saxxon Wool Button Neck $30 also in like new condition Medium (this sweater is extremely soft to the touch, heavy, and quite warm.


----------



## bignilk

Those are a couple of very nice looking sweaters for a very nice price. I hope that deal works out for you YSR.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/CENTER]

*2) J. Press "Pressidential" 3/2 sack in Spring/Summer plaid*

This is GORGEOUS! Cut as a 3/2 sack, this wonderful jacket has a fantastic patterning and colourway--a lovely small plaid pattern in perfect Spring and Summer colours, with a miniature glen plaid base in tan, and overchecking in Spring green, rich chestnut, lavender, and daffodill stamen orange. There's no fabroic listed, but it appears to be lightweight wool. It has three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal

*at just $49, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





      

*3) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*4) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



 
   

*5) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*6) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*8) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*9) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*10) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*11) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $34, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2







  

*12) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$25, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*
13) GORGEOUS CORNELIANI Spring-Summer jacket!*

This is STUNNING!

Cut from a beautifully luxurious and lightweight Superfine Merino wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. It is fully canvassed, and features pickstitching and handwork throughout, most noticeably on the placket, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the interior where the lining is attached.

Made in Italy, of course, this has twin vents, subtle darts, a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and a contemporary two button front. This really is gorgeous!

It has one single mar; a small mark on the flap of the left-hand pocket. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and perfect for Spring and Summer.
*
Asking just $36, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



        

*14) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*15) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



  
  

*16) NWOT Flusser jacket in SIlk!*

_PLEASE NOTE REVISED MEASUREMENTS! THIS IS A GENUINE 44R!_

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*17) STUNNING PURE CASHMERE BLAZER*

Cut from 100% pure cashmere, this lovely jacket was Made in the USA. A contemporary two button model with darting, this has four button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed. Despite appearing to be a recent model, judging by the interior label this jacket might well be older than its condition and cut indicate. It is in excellent condition, and has a lovely, rich, dark-honey-brown colouring!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32



    

*18) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31



      

*
19) WONDERFUL VINTAGE (c.1968 - 1976) 3/2 sack Spring - Summer jacket with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! First, the condition--this is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws at all! If it wasn't for the classic 1960s sepia brown colouring of the sort that's just not made anymore this jacket could easily be a modern reproduction.

This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll--more of a 3/2.5. It has, of course, two button cuffs, and also features the always desirable patch pockets, complete with flaps. It has wonderful and era-classic narrow lapels. This is half-lined in sunburst gold lining, and half-canvassed. It has a centre lapped seam and a hook vent--all the trad. desiderata! It was made by Clubman, and carries a classic Clubman interior label.

It was Union Made in the USA between 1968 and 1976. And, yes, it is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Men's Athletic Sweatshirt. Medium $12 shipped.
LL Bean Rag wool Sweater. Medium $15 Shipped.
Both in perfect condition.


----------



## Reptilicus

Medium fits like a 16/34 Pristine. $20 SOLD


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop*

42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $60 or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ArtVandalay

*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$22


----------



## Oldsport

*Want to Buy: Tennis Sweater, Off White, Medium*

I want one in the worst way. What you got?


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping.

1. $10 Sailboat Emblematic 100% Polyester 58 x 3 A few stains on the tipping, but nothing that shows through.
2. $12 Green and Purple Ancient Madder 5 x 3.25 Made by Jacobs Roberts. A nice heavy madder in great shape.
https://postimg.org/image/9hmf2gagj/ https://postimg.org/image/ph52m06ib/

3. $12 Brooks Brothers Navy and Green Repp 58 x 3.5
4. $12 Gold, Purple, Red, Green Silk Twill 58 x 3.25 A gorgeous and thick English Silk twill.
https://postimg.org/image/rzqrmos8j/ https://postimg.org/image/4ugd0on3n/


----------



## Monocle

Lobb keepers 10E

Any reasonable offer will do fellas. I just couldn't leave them sitting there....


----------



## Duvel

*$30 shipped CONUS. Or offer! *Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack camel hair in natural tan, tagged *43L*. Measures 32.5_ BOC, _19 shoulders, 21.5 chest, 25 sleeves.

I wish I could keep this one but it is just too big on me. I'm selling for less than I paid on the 'bay, hoping to give it a good home to someone who cares--and fits into it!

Aside from needing a good pressing, it is in very good to excellent condition, little sign of wear.


----------



## vwguy

Thinning out the herd, first up a pair of 9.5M venetians from LE, I wore them maybe a handful of times. Marked to prevent returns, but otherwise in great shape, $30 shipped CONUS.


 

10M Off white bucks from JAB, these are not "Pat Boone" white, but good knock around bucks. $30 shipped CONUS.


Brian


----------



## Monocle

Alden 681 full strap loafers. 10 AA/B $125 shipped. These are once-worn, perhaps for a wedding, etc. International shipping will be at cost.


----------



## AlanC

Just in time for warm weather...

*Joseph A. Bank patch madras sportcoat*
Tagged size: 41 R
Made in India--home of all true madras!

P2P: 23"
Sleeve from shoulder: 25"
Shoulder: 19"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

Yours for only $40 delivered CONUS, Paypal (offers entertained)





*J. Peterman* point collar dress shirt
Made in USA (I think it's a Kenneth Gordon)
Tagged size: 16 x 35

Driving past the white fences of Calumet farm, I turned at the centuries old burr oak at Keeneland onto Man O' War Blvd. I hoped I might find him, and I did. Slowly turning a horse shoe in his hand, the old horse trainer had given me a clue about a special shirt, a shirt from Lexington's own J. Peterman. The weathered man was right. There was such a shirt. And it could be yours...

$22 delivered, CONUS
Bonus: Shirt will be shipped from Lexington, Kentucky at no extra charge!



Still available below. If you like it, make an offer.



AlanC said:


> *Shirts, shirts, shirts!*
> All prices include shipping CONUS, Paypal only.
> Some shirts may have interior names for dry cleaning purposes.
> 
> *J.Crew Madras*, long sleeves
> Tagged size: Small
> P2P measurement: 20.5"
> $22
> 
> Cool workwear type buttons. A collar button and a cuff button are broken, but replacement buttons are sewn into the interior of the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lorenzini* for Neiman Marcus
> Made in Italy
> Tagged size: 15.5/L (x 32.5, hand-measured sleeve length)
> Hand Measures to
> Retail $300+, makers of RLPL
> Your price: $35
> 
> 
> 
> *Charles Tyrwhitt* french cuff
> Slim Fit/Non-Iron
> Tagged Size: 16 x 33
> 
> $22
> 
> 
> 
> *Turnbull & Asser* contrast collar, cool 3-button cuff
> Tagged size: 15.5 (x 34, hand-measured sleeve length)
> Made in England
> Retail: $330+
> Your price: $35
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Talbott* French cuff
> Made in USA
> Tagged size: 17 x 33
> $22


----------



## cipofan

Trad sports coats, suits and shoes:
Selling a lot of really great stuff as I need to make room.
1.) J. Press Grey Tweed sack sports coat 44L. 3/2 roll and made in heavy tweed that is very warm and bullet proof but not stiff. Very nice jacket that has been lovingly cared for. 
shoulder - 19.5
chest-22
sleeve-26
$40 shipped CONUS




2.) Georgetown University Shop Blue heavy wool sack blazer. Tag reads: Oritzky of Reading. @ button brass, patch pockets and 1/2 lined. Fits perfectly as 44L. Perfect shape
Length-32.5
sleeve-26
shoulder-19
chest-22.25
$40 shipped conus




3.) Brooks Brothers Glenplaid sack sports coat. 2 button cuff, 3/2 roll. 1/2 lined with patch pockets. The drape on this is best I have seen from BB. Wool and looks heavy but is very light and soft.
length-33
sleeve-24.75
shoulder-18.5
chest 21
$30 shipped conus



4.) Norman Hilton herringbone sack sportscoat. Heavy but soft wool in a beautiful light brown color. Hooked vent, patch pockets and its 1/2 lined with 3/2 roll and trad 2 button cuffs.
length - 33.25
sleeve-25.5
shoulder 18.5
chest-20.5
$25 shipped conus






5.) J. PRESS SILK/WOOL/LINEN sack sports coat. 44l and fully lined. Beautiful condition and perfect for the spring season
length-32.5
sleeve-25.5
shoulder-19.5
chest-22
$25 shipped conus



6.) Brooks Brothers Glenplaid 1818 Regent fit sports coat 46R tagged. Bought this and even had surgeon cuffs put in but I never really bonded with it and wore it maybe 2 times. It is in basically new condition and is quite stunning in person. silk/linen/wool mix with E. Thomas fabric tag inside. $50 shipped conus
L-32.5
sleeve- 25.25
shoulder -19
chest -23





7. Brooks Brothers Camel Hair sack jacket- glen plaid
This one is a complete stunner but I never found myself wearing it. 100% camel hair in dark grey glen plaid pattern. Tagged 44L and is just perfect
length-33.5
Sleeve-25.25
chest-22
shoulder -18.75
$70 shipped CONUS





8.) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit. Grey pinstripe 1/2 lined. This is a beauty and I can't see any flaws. Priced to sell
Jacket - Length 34,shoulders 19,sleeve 25.75,chest 22
Pants - waist 38, length 31.5
$40 shipped CONUS




9.) Brooks Brothers Brooksease sack suit. navy pinstripe 1/2 lined. Tagged 44L. This one is also a beauty. There is a mark in the photo on the lapel. It is nothing.
Jacket- length 34,shoulder 19,sleeve 25.75, chest 22
Pants - waist 38, length 31
$40 shipped CONUS


----------



## Duvel

Looks like nice stuff there, cipofan. For clarification, how are you measuring the length? From bottom of collar, or from top? Thanks.


----------



## cipofan

Duval - good question - It is from the top of the collar.


Duvel said:


> Looks like nice stuff there, cipofan. For clarification, how are you measuring the length? From bottom of collar, or from top? Thanks.


----------



## Duvel

Great. Thanks.



cipofan said:


> Duval - good question - It is from the top of the collar.


----------



## AlanC

*WTB ASAP*

Got one--thanks!

*WTB*: I could use a *white OCBD size 17 x 34*, but I need it ASAP, as in mail it to me in a Priority postal envelope tomorrow (Tuesday).

If you've got one and can reliably mail it then, send me a PM.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Summer Is On Its Way!*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27; 3 for $40!*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Plum/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* I might not call it madras, but it is light weight.
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*J Crew Multi-color Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27; 3 for $40!
See more deals below...*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************
*Polo Shirts!*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $9*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $9*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

*Ralph Lauren Yellow/Blue Tattersall Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Yeah, it's been washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Indonesia
*TAGGED: 17 x 34/35*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

********************************************
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

*******************************************
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Winny94

Who needs a trad staple navy blazer? This awesome Corbin blazer is cut in a traditional 3/2 sack, lightly structured, 2 patch pockets, hook vent and is in great shape. $30 puts it at your doorstep via priority mail. Please feel free to contact me with any questions, requests, or trade offers.

Measurements:

Chest: 21-7/8"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18"
BOC Length: 32-1/2"
Sleeve: 25-3/4"


----------



## Duvel

Winny, please see your mail. Thanks.


----------



## chadn2000

Not sure if this should be posted here, or in Sales, but I've got a brown Filson Original Briefcase in great shape, some very light fading is all. I'd like to swap it for a tan if anyone has one they'd like to trade. I don't really care what the condition is, as long as it's functional.

This didn't garner much interest in Sales, hence my posting it here.

I also have another Filson item to sweeten the pot, in case anyone is hesitant


----------



## SuperTrad

What size is the blazer?


----------



## Duvel

Sorry, sir. I believe I have dibs on that thar blazer. 



SuperTrad said:


> What size is the blazer?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I saw it last night and as I was typing my reply, I saw that you had just beaten me to it hahaha! Got to be quick on the draw!



Duvel said:


> Sorry, sir. I believe I have dibs on that thar blazer.


----------



## Duvel

I might have one or two blazers up for grabs, YSR, once I have the Winny blazer in my grubby little hands and know for sure that it works. 

What size/measurements do you prefer?


----------



## SuperTrad

Duvel said:


> I might have one or two blazers up for grabs, YSR, once I have the Winny blazer in my grubby little hands and know for sure that it works.
> 
> What size/measurements do you prefer?


I'm in the market for a 46R


----------



## vwguy

C'mon, let's get these bad boys a new home!



vwguy said:


> Thinning out the herd, first up a pair of 9.5M venetians from LE, I wore them maybe a handful of times. Marked to prevent returns, but otherwise in great shape, $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10M Off white bucks from JAB, these are not "Pat Boone" white, but good knock around bucks. $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## Duvel

Sorry, ST, I would only be selling from my own closet, where 42R is the rule.

In any case, my advice is to know your measurements when looking here and elsewhere. Tagged sizes are not consistent maker to maker, even jacket to jacket by the same maker. I have jackets tagged 44R and 42R that measure virtually the same. Often, too, a jacket, for one reason or another, won't have a tagged size. Get to know what your ideal length, chest, waist, and arm measurements are, and use them as guidelines when shopping here.



SuperTrad said:


> I'm in the market for a 46R


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Duckhead Khakis 34x32
> *Very good condition/lightly used by the previous owner.
> Actual Measurement:
> 34.25 x 31.5
> outer seam measures: 42.5
> leg opening: 8.75
> kindly take note: these are hemmed like jeans
> according to the tag this was made in Costa Rica using US made materials
> *$20 shipped CONUS only*


pg1112


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Sack Blazer
> *
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Brooks Blend 3/2 Sack Blazer
> 
> *43R
> very good condition.
> some separation of the wool fabric underneath the collar is noted.
> will need dry cleaning
> fully lined
> 2 buttons on sleeves
> measurements:
> shoulders: 18.5
> armpits: 22
> length BOC: 31
> sleeves: 25
> *$20 shipped CONUS only*


pg 1112


----------



## jfkemd

*both ties have been claimed

Price Drop*


jfkemd said:


> *Trad Ties
> 
> Robert Talbott emblematic tie for The Highlander*like new condition
> 3.25 inches at it's widest
> 
> *Ben Silver Repp tie
> *
> very good condition
> 3.5 inches at it's widest
> small snag noticed at 24.5 inches from the tip of the blade
> 
> *$12 each shipped CONUS only*


pg 1112


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Drop*



jfkemd said:


> *Allen Edmonds Wilbert
> 
> *8D
> very good condition
> minimal, light scuff marks on the back of the left shoe
> minimal wear on the heals
> see pictures for details
> *$40 shipped CONUS only*


pg 1112


----------



## Nobleprofessor

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I saw it last night and as I was typing my reply, I saw that you had just beaten me to it hahaha! Got to be quick on the draw!


For those of you arguing over who gets to buy a very Trad Corbin Blazer, I guess you missed the nearly identical version I posted three times.

This is is as Trad as it gets. 

CORBIN 3/2 SACK Navy Blazer gold Buttons, True Natural shoulder, and a .

$35 Shipped! 

Measurements:

Chest: 22 P2P

Sleeve: 24.25

Shoulder 18.25

Length: 31.75 BOC


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Per Duvels suggestion, I'll post a "Wanted" item:
I'm in serious need of a corduroy jacket. The only ones that I seem to find are huge lapeled numbers from the 70.. I'd love a camel or tobacco coloured one, as unstructured as possible, obviously either 3/2 or straight up 3 button would work as well. 

Thanks gentleman


----------



## AWZ

What size are you looking for?


----------



## vwguy

Up next are two Eddie Bauer (when they were still good) light weight jackets, both are a large and chest measurement is 25.5" pit to pit. Elastic has gone a bit in the sleeves, but it's an easy/cheap fix if you want to mess w/ it. $25 each shipped CONUS or the deal of the day (or until they're sold) is both for $40 shipped CONUS.

The burgundy jacket is your std chino material w/ a plaid material (dare I say ...madras?) on the underside of the collar, also has a throat latch if that's your thing. The close up shows an accurate pic of the true color.




The plaid is a little heavier weave, cream background w/ light mint green and burgundy stripe. Tan material on the underside of the collar and has a throat latch as well.




Brian


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Guess that would help haha. I'm a 42r. Thanks!



AWZ said:


> What size are you looking for?


----------



## jkurtz498

Hi all. I haven't posted here before, normally just putz around. I am looking for a 3/2 sack blazer (navy or green w/gold buttons) in 40R, nothing extraordinary. It is very needed at this point with no luck on the 'bay. Any help is much appreciated, thanks y'all!


----------



## Reuben

Anyone have cotton, cotton/linen, or linen trousers in white or light blue? 34-36" waist, 30+inseam, 11-13" rise, flat front and not slim fit? Also flat front shorts in a 34-35 with a 9" inseam and an 11"+ rise in just about any solid color, seersucker, and maybe some other patterns, also cotton, cotton/linen, or linen. Esp interested in salmon, stone, british khaki, khaki, and navy chino shorts.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Welcome jkurtz!

I'm going to be doing some thrifting today, if I see something I'll let you know.



jkurtz498 said:


> Hi all. I haven't posted here before, normally just putz around. I am looking for a 3/2 sack blazer (navy or green w/gold buttons) in 40R, nothing extraordinary. It is very needed at this point with no luck on the 'bay. Any help is much appreciated, thanks y'all!


----------



## Duvel

Good hunting, YSR!



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Welcome jkurtz!
> 
> I'm going to be doing some thrifting today, if I see something I'll let you know.


----------



## AWZ

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Guess that would help haha. I'm a 42r. Thanks!


Sorry, I have a 39S


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Oh well.. Thanks for looking!


AWZ said:


> Sorry, I have a 39S


----------



## fshguy

AWZ said:


> Sorry, I have a 39S


Please, do tell...


----------



## AWZ

fshguy said:


> Please, do tell...


Its a tan cord Bunce Brothers, 3/2 patch pocket. No size inside but measures 21 chest, 18 shoulder, 24 sleeve.


----------



## Oldsport

AWZ, pictures and price? Those are my exact measurements...


----------



## AWZ

I have a few blazers and sport coats for sale

1. Brooks Brothers Silk/wool houndstooth 3/2 roll sack 45 R. Shoulder 20, Chest 23, Length (TOC) 31.25, Sleeve 24.5

$35


















2. Brooks Brother Navy 2 button worst wool 43 L. Shoulder 19.5, Chest 22, Length 34, Sleeve 25

$30


----------



## AWZ

3. Palm Beach Light weight (flannelish) wool. Partially lined, 3 button sack 40 L. 22 Chest, 18.5 Shoulder, 32.5 Length (TOC), 25.5 Sleeve.

$40














































4. Huntington Navy Blazer. 3/2 roll, 3 patch pocket, Flannel 42 R. Shoulder 18, Chest 21.5, Length 31.5, Sleeve 24

$70




























Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer. 3/2 roll (missing top button), 3 Patch pocket, Sack, Worst Wool. 45 L. Shoulder 19, Chest 23.5, Length 34, Sleeve 24.5

$50


----------



## AWZ

Triathlete said:


> AWZ, pictures and price? Those are my exact measurements...


Here a few quick photos. Its not in amazing condition but is so comfortable! It fits me perfectly but I'm having trouble finding the right way to wear it...


----------



## Reuben

AWZ said:


> Here a few quick photos. Its not in amazing condition but is so comfortable! It fits me perfectly but I'm having trouble finding the right way to wear it...


Honestly? Jeans.


----------



## Duvel

Wow. That is a really nice jacket, AWZ! I'd wear it with chinos of different colors--stone, olive, navy, even khaki or brown if it's dark enough to contrast. Just about anything, really. Great find, and I'm envious.

Also, AWZ, a favor: please indicate how you are measuring the length. Often people do it from bottom of collar (indicated in measurement as BOC) but some measure from top of collar (TOC). What are the above, please?


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one Barbour Berwick Endurance breathable and washable field jacket with zip-out quilted waistcoat. I got this from someone in the UK but it's too damn big on me. The size is Large and it measures 27" chest and 37" sleeves, so it will fit a 44 or 46 with room to grow. Condition is good but it needs an airing out and a run through the washing machine. The locker loop at the collar is almost torn through (people actually use those?) and the right side handwarmer pocket's bottom edge is partially pulled away, but otherwise this jacket is fully intact and has no stains, tears, cuts, etc. Zippers and snaps all work and the waistcoat goes in with no probs. This was Barbour's premium jacket when introduced in the late 1990s and it was their first breathable synthetic jacket (and probably still their best). It does not look or feel in any way synthetic. This is the earliest Berwick model and it is mercifully free of over-styling and gimmicks which compromise their newer jackets. There are a bunch of pockets inside and under the storm flap. This coat is HEAVY and even without the waistcoat is heavier than one of Barbour's waxed cotton jackets. My sense is it would be tougher than Barbour's heavyweight waxed cotton, as long as you kept it away from open flames and knife-wielding assailants.

I wish I'd bought one of these new back in the late 1990s... in size Medium. I would never have had to buy another waterproof coat again. Anyway, it has to go.

I'm asking USD$100 shipping included to anywhere in the continental USA. I can go lower for Canadian buyers since shipping will be more reasonable. Interested parties please contact me via forum message.

https://postimg.org/image/5myyjmqdv/https://postimg.org/image/4nrub6wd5/https://postimg.org/image/hj40x96zx/


----------



## AWZ

Duvel said:


> Wow. That is a really nice jacket, AWZ! I'd wear it with chinos of different colors--stone, olive, navy, even khaki or brown if it's dark enough to contrast. Just about anything, really. Great find, and I'm envious.
> 
> Also, AWZ, a favor: please indicate how you are measuring the length. Often people do it from bottom of collar (indicated in measurement as BOC) but some measure from top of collar (TOC). What are the above, please?


Thanks,

The measurments are from top of collar.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

VERY NICE! I just wish that it were about 5" less roomy in the chest...



Doctor Damage said:


> For sale one Barbour Berwick Endurance breathable and washable field jacket with zip-out quilted waistcoat. I got this from someone in the UK but it's too damn big on me. The size is Large and it measures 27" chest and 37" sleeves, so it will fit a 44 or 46 with room to grow. Condition is good but it needs an airing out and a run through the washing machine. The locker loop at the collar is almost torn through (people actually use those?) and the right side handwarmer pocket's bottom edge is partially pulled away, but otherwise this jacket is fully intact and has no stains, tears, cuts, etc. Zippers and snaps all work and the waistcoat goes in with no probs. This was Barbour's premium jacket when introduced in the late 1990s and it was their first breathable synthetic jacket (and probably still their best). It does not look or feel in any way synthetic. This is the earliest Berwick model and it is mercifully free of over-styling and gimmicks which compromise their newer jackets. There are a bunch of pockets inside and under the storm flap. This coat is HEAVY and even without the waistcoat is heavier than one of Barbour's waxed cotton jackets. My sense is it would be tougher than Barbour's heavyweight waxed cotton, as long as you kept it away from open flames and knife-wielding assailants.
> 
> I wish I'd bought one of these new back in the late 1990s... in size Medium. I would never have had to buy another waterproof coat again. Anyway, it has to go.
> 
> I'm asking USD$100 shipping included to anywhere in the continental USA. I can go lower for Canadian buyers since shipping will be more reasonable. Interested parties please contact me via forum message.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/5myyjmqdv/https://postimg.org/image/4nrub6wd5/https://postimg.org/image/hj40x96zx/


----------



## SuperTrad

I'm looking for a pair of penny loafers in size 11.5 or 12 preferably in burgundy but I'm open to other colors. The selection on eBay isn't up to par.


----------



## vwguy

One last bump and drop on the venetians, *$25* shipped CONUS



vwguy said:


> Thinning out the herd, first up a pair of 9.5M venetians from LE, I wore them maybe a handful of times. Marked inside to prevent returns, but otherwise in great shape, $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## cipofan

I'm taking offers on all of this. Need to move it out



cipofan said:


> Trad sports coats, suits and shoes:
> Selling a lot of really great stuff as I need to make room.
> 1.) J. Press Grey Tweed sack sports coat 44L. 3/2 roll and made in heavy tweed that is very warm and bullet proof but not stiff. Very nice jacket that has been lovingly cared for.
> shoulder - 19.5
> chest-22
> sleeve-26
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Georgetown University Shop Blue heavy wool sack blazer. Tag reads: Oritzky of Reading. @ button brass, patch pockets and 1/2 lined. Fits perfectly as 44L. Perfect shape
> Length-32.5
> sleeve-26
> shoulder-19
> chest-22.25
> $40 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) Brooks Brothers Glenplaid sack sports coat. 2 button cuff, 3/2 roll. 1/2 lined with patch pockets. The drape on this is best I have seen from BB. Wool and looks heavy but is very light and soft.
> length-33
> sleeve-24.75
> shoulder-18.5
> chest 21
> $30 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Norman Hilton herringbone sack sportscoat. Heavy but soft wool in a beautiful light brown color. Hooked vent, patch pockets and its 1/2 lined with 3/2 roll and trad 2 button cuffs.
> length - 33.25
> sleeve-25.5
> shoulder 18.5
> chest-20.5
> $25 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.) J. PRESS SILK/WOOL/LINEN sack sports coat. 44l and fully lined. Beautiful condition and perfect for the spring season
> length-32.5
> sleeve-25.5
> shoulder-19.5
> chest-22
> $25 shipped conus
> 
> 
> 
> 6.) Brooks Brothers Glenplaid 1818 Regent fit sports coat 46R tagged. Bought this and even had surgeon cuffs put in but I never really bonded with it and wore it maybe 2 times. It is in basically new condition and is quite stunning in person. silk/linen/wool mix with E. Thomas fabric tag inside. $50 shipped conus
> L-32.5
> sleeve- 25.25
> shoulder -19
> chest -23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Brooks Brothers Camel Hair sack jacket- glen plaid
> This one is a complete stunner but I never found myself wearing it. 100% camel hair in dark grey glen plaid pattern. Tagged 44L and is just perfect
> length-33.5
> Sleeve-25.25
> chest-22
> shoulder -18.75
> $70 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit. Grey pinstripe 1/2 lined. This is a beauty and I can't see any flaws. Priced to sell
> Jacket - Length 34,shoulders 19,sleeve 25.75,chest 22
> Pants - waist 38, length 31.5
> $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.) Brooks Brothers Brooksease sack suit. navy pinstripe 1/2 lined. Tagged 44L. This one is also a beauty. There is a mark in the photo on the lapel. It is nothing.
> Jacket- length 34,shoulder 19,sleeve 25.75, chest 22
> Pants - waist 38, length 31
> $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## Reptilicus

L Faconnable $15 New, Never Worn
R Ike Behar $15 New Never Worn


L Brooks Brothers Makers $15 New Never Worn
R Seaward and Stearn $15 New Never Worn


John W Nordstrom $15 New Never Worn


----------



## Reptilicus

John W Nordstrom Cashmere. Plum. Looks a bit darker than the photo. Perfect condition. No Pilling. P2p 23.5" Sleeve 34" Tagged Medium $35 shipped


Brooks Brothers 100% Pima Cotton P2p 23.5" Sleeve 34" Tagged Medium Completely undamaged $30 Shipped


PRL 100% Pima Cotton Cardigan Navy. Slightly darker than the terrible photo shows. P2p 24" Sleeve 33.5" Tagged Medium. Never Worn. $30 shipped.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*A Few OCBD's*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*LL Bean Blue/White Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Looks near new.
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22.5"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20*

************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Heads Up For PayPal and eBay Users...*

Along with the selling and listing fee changes going into effect today...

https://announcements.ebay.com/2015/05/sellers-fee-updates-now-in-effect/?_trksid=p3984.m2301.l3955

eBay and PayPal will soon be separate companies:

https://pages.ebay.com/ebaypaypalupdates/

Do the bad news and the good news effectively cancel each other out?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Throwing this back up, I can, begrudgingly, accept PayPal now (though I do still prefer Venmo). Anyway, $20 shipped to CONUS. I I don't get any takers I'm going to turn it into a short sleeve shirt for myself, which I am sure will ruffle some feathers around here. Kind of like painting a mustache on the Mona Lisa, but the sleeves are just too short for me.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I just found another Makers, it's in great shape, super light end on end cotton, kind of a dark coral. Once again, I DO NOT accept PayPal. I do accept Venmo, cash or credit through my brick and mortar store. $25 shipped within the CON US. Offers or trades welcomed.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Brooks Brothers Harrington, Size 40, just $20 shipped in the USA!*

This is a lovely, classic vintage Harrington from Brooks Brothers!

Cut as a classic Harrington jacket this has the iconic side-flap pockets with button fastening. It also has a fully functional throat latch, and the classic knit hem and cuffs. Brooks has also made this a wonderfully functional model, with a flapped chest pocket with a button closure, and two interior side pockets, one of which has a security zipper to close it. This has a zip-out liner, which has the clever feature of also being able to be buttoned in at the armhole so that the liner fits snugly. Both of the button loops for this, and both of the buttons, remain and are intact. When the zip-out liner is removed you can see that this jacket is lined in Brooks Brothers' own classic check lining. This jacket features the classic Harrington scalloped back, and raglan sleeves. All the zippers are YKK and operate fluidly.

This is an older Brooks model, and so carries the block gold lettering on dark blue background in its labels. It was Made in Singapore.

This lovely jacket does have some minor cosmetic flaws. It is missing the button from the flap of one of the front pockets, as well as one of the throat latch buttons. These are easy fixes--if you wish, I can enclose closely-matching buttons for repair, and even have these attached for you. There is also a smudge on the right-hand side by the pocket, and some minor blue marks on the left sleeve. Given these flaws, this jacket is conservatively rated as being Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at

*just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40; measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Length: 25 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIE CONSOLIDATION--with DROPS! (POST 1)*

Also as always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1:*



1) Land's End. Long. A lovely patterned tie with Sping colouring! Hand made in the USA. $10

 

2) Jos. A Banks Premier Collection. Made in the USA of imported silk. Extra Long. 3 3/4". $10.

  

3) Jos. A Banks. All silk, hand sewn in the USA. A beautiful tie for Sporing and Summer! 3 3/4". Tagged XL. $10.

  

4) Land's End. A beautiful tie; small roundels. Hand sewn in the USA. This has a tiny single thread bump, as shown. 3 1/4"--a very thin width for a tie tagged X-Long! $10.

  

5) Jos. A. Banks Corporate Collection. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". Extra Long. $10.

  

6) WONDERFUL dark red silk knit tie from Land's End with a classic pointed tie ending! Made in the USA. Beautiful! 3". Just $12.

  

*GROUP 2*



7) Land's End leaf pattern tie. Beautiful! Tagged Long. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". $10.

 

8) J. Z. Richards for Nordstrom. Hand sewn in the USA, this is a wonderful tie with Richards' in-house silk. 3 3/4". $10.

   

9) WONDERFUL Land's End Moon and Stars. This is a beautiful tie that's appropriate for all year wear! Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. $10.

  

10) Hardy Amies. EXTRA LONG. Pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $10.

  

*GROUP 3*



11) Ashford & Brooks of London. All silk. Hand made. A classic regimental! 3 3/4". $10

 

12) Brooks Brothers. This has two thread pulls in the knot area, as shown, as well as some minor fraying at the small end of the blade, as shown. Good condition. 3 3/4". $5.

 

13) Yves St Laurent tie. Vintage--dates from when YSL was good! Features the YSL logo woven into the silk on the back; this originally retailed at Whitehouse & Hardy in New York. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! This is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/4". Just $7.

  

14) J. Press. The Burlington Knot regimental. Beautiful! 3 1/4". $12

 

15) Tommy Hilfiger. Forget the label--this is a very nice tie! Made in the USA. 3 7/*'. $8

 

16) Briar. 50% silk, 50% cotton. A wonderful summer tie! 3". Very Good condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 4*



16) Whitehouse & Hardy of New York. Vintage; slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! 33/8". Just $8

 

18) Guy Laroche. A beautiful tie in purples, lavenders, and greys. Made in the USA! 3 1/4". $8

 

19) Made in Italy for Neiman Marcus. Neats. Lovely! 3 3/8". $8

 

20) Pierre Balmain. A lovely, rose-pink sepia toned tie. 3 3/8". $8

 

21) Handcrafted for Nordstorm by J. Z. Richards. 3 7/8". $8

  

22) Crooks & Creed of London. Neats. Handmade. 3 3/4". $8.

  

23) Crooks and Creed of London. Small daisies--perfect for Spring! 3 1/2". $8

 

24) Walter Kelly tie for Strawbridge Clothiers--the trad Central Jersey clothier, now long gone! 3 1/4". Some age discoloration to the lining, hence just Very Good condition. $8.

 

25) Bert Pulitzer. Neats. Slightly rumpled from storage, stain on back from pricetag! Good condition. 3 3/8". $5.

 

26) Kenneth Gordon. THE classic New Orleans tradly store! Beautiful. Neats. 3 1/8". $10

  

*GROUP 5*



27) Beau Brummel regimental. A lovely, classic tie. Hand made. 3 1/2". $10.

 

28) NWT Perry Ellis. A striking tie, great for summer! Italian silk; made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

29) Bachrach geometric. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

30) Grateful Dead tie. Fading Light". The irony is strong here... 3 7/8". Buy a Dead sticker for your Cadillac while you're about it! $8.

  

31) Vintage. Nothing is known about this! 2 7/8". $6.

 

*GROUP 6*

​
32) Rooster. 3 3/4". A beautiful sepia-toned tie-classic Ivy madras! Made in the USA. Just $10

 

33) Land's End. 3 3/8". A lovely, classic subdued yet colorful madras. Made in the USA. $10.

 

34) Land's End. 3 1/2". Lovely, light blues and rose pinks. Made in the USA. On close inspection this does have some minor foxing, hence just Good condition. Just $6.

 

35) Land's End. 3 5/8". Another lovely subdued madras! 3 5/8". Made in the USA. $10.

 

36) Land's End. Another BEAUTIFUL madras! 3 1/2". Made in the USA; excellent condition. $12.

 

37) Rooster. A beautiful classic madras in tea rose pink, washed denim blue, and cream stripes! Made in the USA. 3 3/4". $10.

 

38) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. A wonderful, vibrant madras tie! 2 3/4". Excellent condition. $10.

 

39) Nautica. 3 3/4". Lovely--appropriate for Spring, Summer, and Winter, although it is cotton! Hand finished in the USA. $9.

  

40) Land's End. 3 1/2". A lovely subdued madras tie! Made in the USA. $10.

 

41) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Jos. A. Banks madras tie, back from when it was good! 3 1/4". Good/Very Good condition--this is a vintage madras, and so its rather rare. Just $10.

 

*GROUP 7: Regimentals*



42) Carlo Columbo. Made in Italy. A classic regimental. 3 7/8". $8.

 

43) Countess Mara. Minor rub on one side, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

   

44) Cyprus Copper Company regimental. Unusually for company ties, this is very subdued, and all silk. 3 1/4". $10.

 

*GROUP 8 *



45) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. The main rival to Cable Car Clothiers, The Hound is one of San Francisio's premier mens' clothiers, stocking a full range of Ivy items. This is a beautiful tie made from Italian silk, and a tradly 3 1/4". $12.

  

46) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. Another beautiful tie for the premier men's clothiers of SF! Absolutely gorgeous, and 3 12". $15.

   

47) Britches of Georgetown. ALL WOOL, from the now-defunct outdoorsy tradly clothier of Georgetown. The fabric was printed in Italy; the tie was made in the USA. 3 7/8". $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 9*



48) Joseph & Lyman for Bloomingdale's. ALl silk, Made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

49) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

   

50) Brooks Brothers Makers. Perfect for Spring! 3 5/8". $12.

 

51) Van Heusen. Poly. 3". $6.

 

52) Van Heusen; all silk, Made in the USA. 3 1/4". $8.

  

53) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. White block lettering on black background label. Printed in England. 2 3/4". Lovely! $12.

 

54) Barbara Blank. 3 1/2". Just $10!

 

*GROUP 10*



55) Rooster. Cotton tartan tie. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

56) Van Heusen tartan tie. ALl cotton. Pilling throughout, hence Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

57) DONEGAL TWEED! Made in Ireland. This is gorgeous; made by John Molloy, this is a wonderful heathery mix of brown, cornflower blue, cream, and peat black flecks. 3 5/8". Just $15

  

58) Robert Stewart. 100% lambswool from Scotland. 3 1/8". Beautiful! $12.

 

59) Blackwatch tie from Merrick. A wonderful tie, with the Blackwatch patterning offset to one side. Clearly wool. 3 1/2". $12

 

60) The English Shop of Princeton. This is clearly wool challis, and beautiful! Vintage, of course, and 3 1/8". Minor wear and fading in the knot area, hence Very Good condition, and so just $12.

  

61) Rooster. A beautiful wool plaid tie, made from English Saxony wool; made in the USA. 3 1/4". Very Good condition. Just $12

 

62) John Remington collection knit tie. Likely cotton, but possibly silk. A lovely light peach. 2 1/4". Just $8.

 

63) 1960s vintage knit in excellent condition. Unknown maker, but with a horse head set in the centre. A lovely vintage knit! 2". Just $8

  

*GROUP 11*

*AWESOME VINTAGE PRINTED ROOSTER TIES!*



*These are truly fantastic; classic late 1960s early 1970s designs, and all in excellent condition! These are early Rooster ties, made in the first few years of the company after it was started by Max Raab in 1969; the Sun Fabrics label was not recognizing a distinct company, but was the label used by Raab to note that the design was exclusive to Rooster. These ties are signature Rooster ties, classically Trad, and classic Americana!

Raab, incidentally, was the first person to make OCBDs for women!*

64) Brass instruments. No fabric, but likely all cotton. A classic Rooster! 2 5/8". $15.

  

65) Stringed instruments and music. This was produced expressly for The English Shop of Princeton--early Rooster, and TES is a great combination! Likely cotton. 3 1/8. $15.

 

66) SPECTACULAR! This is wonderful; a series of nautical and harbour scenes. This carries the Sun Fabrics label, and is a terrific "conversational" tie of the sort that made Rooster famous. PLUS this is from The English Shop of Princeton! A wonderful piece of American clothing history. 2 3/4". Just $15.

       

*1970s WIDE TIES; Rooster, The English Shop, Shiapiarelli.

These are terrific--genuine first-quality 1970s wide ties, in wool, linen, and polyester, from TES and Shiapiarelli. Don't confuse these with the mass-produced 1970s polyester junk; these are the real deal, and if you are amassing a collection of vintage menswear these are the ones you want.*



67) Ruffler tie by Rooster. 100% linen, in a classic 1970s paisley. Made for The English Shop of Princeton. 4 1/4". $12

  

68) Clark & Friend wool challis tie. Founded in 1903 in Salem, Mass., Clark & Friend were a traditional upscale clothiers--now, alas, long gone. This is a wonderful tie; 4 1/8". $12.

  

69) ALL WOOL by Rivetz of Boston for The English Shop of Princeton. Another lovely pairing--Rivetz is one of the classic Ivy tie-makers! 4 1/8". $12.

  

70) Shiaparelli tie featuring hats! From the House that was the greatest rival to Chanel, Shiaparelli was an Italian fashion brand that resisted diffusion lines, and stuck with high-quality menswear. This is a lovely rare example, in thick and, for the time, luxurious polyester!  The hats featured are almost certainly from Shiaparelli's own collection. 3 7/8". $10.

    

*GROUP 11*



71) Bally of Switzerland briefcase tie. 3 3/4". $8

  

72) Alynn golf tie. 3 3/4". Made in the USA. $6.

  

73) MADE IT ITALY for Marks and Spencer, UK, this lovely tie is perfect for Spring, featuring bunches of Spring flowers in mugs! 3 3/4". $12.

   

74) John Harvard Alumni Tie. Likely all silk. 3 1/4". $10.

 

75) Made in Ireland shamrock tie. Poly. 3". $6

 

76) Leonardo golf flags tie. Likely poluy-silk. Some minor shine from pressing, and a smudge on ythe back, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3". $7.

 

*GROUP 12*



77) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Lovely! Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $12.

 

78) Monti. Thick, luxurious silk. Made in Germany. 3 1/2". $10.

  

79) FRANK SINATRA"S STORE! This is terrific! A vintage tie from Zampella's of Jersey City, "The Brooks Brothers of New Jersey", which was the store who provided Frank Sinatra, then just a local boy who liked to shoot pool, with the tuxedos for his first wedding! Founded in 1903 as a custom tailors, the store struggled in the 1970s until it folded. This is a great tie on its own merits, and a lovely piece of clothing history. Polysilk. 3 3/8". $12

 

80) Boss. Nice, thick silk. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10

  

81) Huntington. A beautiful tie from a classic American maker! 3 3/4". $10.

 

82) Henri Christianson, neats. Lovely! 3 7/8". $10.

 

83) Halston. Italian silk. 4". $8.

 

84) Christian Dior, Pindots. 3 1/8". $8

 

*GROUP 13*



85) Cezani. Made in the USA from Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8

  

86) Brooks Brothers. Another beautiful, tweed-appropriate tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

87) Johnny Carson. Poly. 3 1/2". $4

 

88) Jos. A. Bank red label--the old, good kind! Hand made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  

89) Jos. A. Banks. A surprisingly nice tie, handsewn in the USA. $10. 3 3/4".

  

90) POlo by Ralph Lauren, dating from when it was good! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

  

91) Burberry of London. A beautiful flowery paisley, perfect for Spring and early Summer, as well as Fall. A lovely thick and luxurious tie, this is 3 3/". Just $14.

  

92) Harry Ballot of Princeton pictorial tie. Ballot'swas one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of Princeton during its heyday, so this is a lovely piece of sartorial history! ANd if you really like golden monkeys it's perfect for you! 3 3/4". Hand made in Italy. $10.

  

*GROUP 14*



93) VINTAGE Regimental tie from Dey Bros. of Syracuse. Founded in 1877, Dey Bros. was one the classic regional department stores in the United States. It closed in 1993. This tie clearly dates from the 1950s or 1960s, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small rub at the tip side, s shown. 2 3/4". $12.

 

94) Pierre Cardin. Dating from when Cardin hadn't diffused itself into junk, this lovely vintage tie was Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $10

  

95) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. No name, maker, or fabric content, but clearly from the 1950s or 1960s, and clearly silk. 3". $10.

 

96) ROGERS PEET VINTAGE REGIMENTAL TIE! This is terrific! Rogers Peet (now long gone) was founded in 1874, and rapidly rose to prominence in the New York retail scene as a result of several innovations--attaching the fabric composition to garments, attaching price tags rather than haggling, and offering no-quibble refunds. It rapidly came to be known as one of the best men's clothing stores around, and was even mentioned as one of the "finer things in life" in the song "Marry the Man Today" in Guys and Dolls. This tie shows why; made from silk imported from Switzerland, it's absolutely beautiful, and a very tradly 3 1/4". Own a piece of retail history! Asking just $10, or offer.

  

97) Torriani. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $10.

 

98) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. Another lovely vintage regimental! All silk; 3". $12.

 

99) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum tie. Lined in Aquascutum;'s signature lining, this lovely tie is 3 1/2" . $12.

  

100) WONDERFUL! SImpson's of Piccadilly, London. It was a sad day for me when Simpson's closed--I bouhght my first Christy hat there, and my first Barbour. This is a lovely vintage tie that will give you a connection to that wonderful Sporting Goods store; all silk, Made in England, and a lovely 3". Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE TIES! J. Press, Brooks, Chipp, more!*

As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--I offer discounts on two or more ties!!

*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 15*



101) Gianfranco Ferre. A lovely, luxurious tie, made in Italy. This does have a single pulled thread loop in the knot area, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10

   

102) Brooks Brothers. A classic, conservative tie, with lovely texture and interest. 3 1/2". $12.

 

103) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Simply wonderful--a beautiful and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $10.

 

104) Bachrach. A nice, decent tie. 3 3/4". $8.

  

105) Roundtree & York. WONDERFUL! This is a truly beautiful fish-scale tie. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 7/8". $10

  

*GROUP 16*



106) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $8. Very Good condition.

 

107) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $10. Excellent.

  

108) Prince Consort ties were so ubiquitous in the 1960s that they're warranted a place in American sartorial history--William and Mary University has some in its Museum's Special Collection! This is a lovely example; a classic 1960s tie at 2 7/8", it's in excellent condition. $8.

 

109) Contissima. Made in the USA. 2 7/8". $8

 

110) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Dating from when Polo was very good indeed, this was Made by Hand in the USA 4". $9

 

111) Ferrell Reed. FR is one of the great underrated American tie companies; many lovely tradly ties have come from them, and this is no exception! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $9

  

112) Garrison Block Paisley. All silk; handmade. This has a lovely Spring/Summer colourway! 3 3 3/8". $10.

  

*GROUP 17*



113) Harve Bernard. A lovely classic pattern, with a perfect Sporing colorway. 3 1/4". $8.

  

114) Michelangelo. Unknown fabric; likely silk. 3 5/8". $6.

  

115) Valentino. Hand made in Italy. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/2". $12.

 

116) Giorgio. A lovely conservative, tradly pattern 3 1/2". All silk. $8.

  

117) Hand Made in Italy. Enzo Berttazzio. 3 1/2". Lovely! $10.

 

118) Made in Italy. Amherst and Brock. A lovely corporate tie! 3 3/4". $10.

 

119) Jacques Esther. Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8.

 

120) Contissima. Designed in Italy. Hand made, all silk. 3". $8.

  

121) Made for the tradly store Olympic in Upper Montcalir, NJ, this is a lovely conservative tradly tie! 3 1/4". $8.

  

122) Contissima. Designed in Italy; all silk. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP 18*



123) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, luxurious-appearing tie! Made in the USA. 4". $8.

 

124) Zenio. Made in the USA of Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

 

125) VINTAGE ARMANI TIE. Dating from the period when Armani was King--and with good reason--this lovely tie is cut from Armani silk, with the signature Armani name woven in, a la Hermes; it also has the signature Armani lining. A beautiful tie, and increasingly rare! Made in Italy., 3 3/4". $12.

   

126) MADE IN ENGLAND by John Comfort, one o fthe premier classic English tie makers, for the Tradly store MacHugh, this is a truly beautiful tie! 3 5/8". Just $12.

 

127) BEAUTIFUL Italian tie! Made in Italy for Torriani, this is a classic Italian pattern! 3 7/8". $10.

  

128) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of blue ginkgo leaves on a silverbirch background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $12.

   

129) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of red ginkgo leaves on a Royal blue and black spackled background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $12

   

*GROUP 19*

130) Unknown maker, no keeper. All silk. 3 1/4". $8

 

131) Brooks Brothers Makers silk twill. Small single pull, as shown. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

132) Chipp Jockey silks. 3 3/4". Beautiful! $10

  

133) Brooks Brothers Makers. Vintage white block lettering on black label. Some slight disbalance to blade. Beautiful! 3 7/8". Just $10

 

134) Land's End regimental. 3 1/4". This has a very faint mark on the edge by the tip, which I only noticed in my close-up pic! Hence, just $6.

 

135) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/8. Made in Canada of Italian silk. $10

 

136) Falconnable. Made in France. 60/40 silk/cotton. 4". This has possibly the start of a fray, or maybe just textured weave, on the side, as shown. This is tiny, but it's there. Or maybe not. And iyt has a slight rub at the tip. Hence, just $9.

  

137) Brooks Brothers Makers. No keeper. Excellent and beautiful! 3 5/8. Asking just $10.

 

138) Bonobos tie. Handmade in the USA. Beautiful! 2 3/4". $10.

 

139) J. Press. A beautiful golden yellow tie! This has a single thread pull on the front, and a tiny mark... somewhere by the edge, but I can't find it now. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so just $10, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

140) Perry Ellis. Made in the USA. 4". $6.

 

142) Boss. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 5/8". $10.

  

143) Dini of Florence, Italy. Slight wrinkle, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $8.

  

144) DKNY tie. SIlk. Some imbalance to blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

145) Principe of Italy. SIlk, made in Italy. 3 7/8". $6.

   

146) Villa Bolgheri tie. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10.

   

147) GORGEOUS Hermes-like tie by Leonard of Paris. This was extremely expensive new, and is very rare! 3 5/8". Asking just $12.

    

148) NWOT Paolo Gucci. A lovely, luxurious tie! Comes with original hanger. 3 7/8". Just $12.

  

149) Paolo Gucci. Another lovely, luxurious tie! 3 7/8". Minor speckling to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Just $10.

   

150) Salvatore Ferragamo. Beautiful! Fruits design. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Asking just $14

   

151) Liberty of London. Birds on a trellis. Gorgeous! 31/2". Just $10.

   

152) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely, conservative tie! 3 5/8". $10.

 

153) Polo. Made in the USA. Some disbalance to tip of blade. 3 3/4". $6.

 

154) Ungaro of Paris. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $8.

 

155) J. Crew. Lovely! 3 1/2". $8.

 

156) Christopher Hayes. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

157) Brooks Brothers Makers. Baseball playing duck. Lovely! 3 3/". $12.

  

158) Pursuits tie. Financial analysts. Made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  
 

159) Seahorses and sea shells by Marc Anthony. Made in France. 3 1/2". $8.

  

160) Yves St Laurent wool tie. Surface pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. 3". $5.

 

161) DKNY tie. No fabric content given, but likely wool cotton blend. 3 3/4". $7.

 

162) Navy blue cotton tie. Possibly a vintage uniform tie. SOme rumpling at back. Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $5.

  

163) The Tie Bar navy tie. 70% wool, 30% silk. 1/2". $8.

 

164) Roots. Pheasants in flight. A lovely, classic emblematic from a now-defunct trad. department store. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $12.

  

165) VINTAGE JAB. Mallards in flight. All silk. Lovely! 3". Just $12.

  

166) Lillian Vernon. Shamrock emblematic. All silk. 3". $7

  

167) Nottingham. Vintage. Ducks in flight. A lovely country tie! 3 1/4". $10.

  

168) Polo Ralph Lauren silk knit. Frayed at base, hence Acceptable condition only. 1 7/8". $4

 

170) Robert Stewart, Conn. A lovely trad tie from a trad clothier! 3 1/2". $10.

 

171) Tie Bar silk tie; red pindots on a green base. 3 1/2". Lovely! $7.

 

172) Cromley & Fitch of London. Yachts. 4". $8.

 

173) Princeton University Store pony and trap emblematic. Likely poly-silk. No keeper. Very Good condition. $8

  

174) Manhattan paisley. 3 7/8". $8.

 

175) Siena Collection. Made in USA. 3 7/8". $5

 

176) Enrico Coveri. 3 3/8. $6.

 

178) Stanley Blacker. Made in the USA. 3 7/8". $6.

 

179) Black and Brown 1826. Very luxurious! 3 1/2". $8.

  

180) James McCutcheon & Co vintage tie. THIS IS WONDERFUL! made by the "John Bull" collection, JMcC moved to their Fifth Ave location in 1907; the ad. noting this is here:

https://bklyn.newspapers.com/image/83183179/

Some minor staining to the lining, some lining damage, and some disbalance to the blade, but this is a wonderful and wearable piece of New York history! Just $10.





181) Banana Republic Paisley; dating from when BR was a real clothier! 3 3/4". $8.

 

182) Sergio Valkente. Pure 1980! 2 1/4". $6.

 

183) John Henry silk twill. 3 1/8. $8

  

]184) Perry Ellis. Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

  

185) Guy Laroche. Made in the USA. Minor snag as shown. $5. 3 1/4".

 

186) VINTAGE. Acetate! 2 1/8". $8.

 

187) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10.

  

188) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $10

  

189) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10

  

189) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $12

 

190) Land's End. 3 1/2". $8

  

191) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $8

    

192) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

   

193) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

194) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

195) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

196) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$12

 

197) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

198) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $8

 

199) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $10

 

200) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $8

  

201) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

202) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $9

 

203) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $8

 

204) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

205) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $8.



206) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $10.

 

207) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $10


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on tweeds!*

*I have a lot of wonderful tweeds to pass on today, all of which are priced to move!* 

As always, I OFFER *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45 > 40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*2) MADE IN THE USA Country Tweed Jacket with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely country tweed! Cut from a beautifully textured brown herringbone tweed that's flecked throughout with nubs of cream, burnished chestnut, russetm Royal blue, russet, and pumpkin orange and peat black, this is a very interesting little jacket indeed. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets--nice and deep and unflapped and so eminently practical, and a twin vent, true to its country heritage. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It has a full complement of leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut.

This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. Indeed, it is poissibly unworn, since the twin vent is still basted shut!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*3) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is also wonderful! The brother of the jacket posted abovem this is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$29 > 25 > 20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*4) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are stiull basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $49 > 45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*5) Lovely Custom Made 3/2 sack in brown herringbone tweed.*

This is a terrific jacket! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a very high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5 rather than a 3/2. The lapel roll is beautifully fluid--one of the nicest I've seen--and it has very natural shoulders. This is clearly a custom-made jacket, possibly by a local Princeton tailor given its provenance; it carries no store or Union lapels of any kind. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is quarter-lined. It features suede elbow patches, and leather reinforcements at the cuffs--this is a jacket that's built to last! It has a single centre vent. It has a little bit of wear to the corner of one interior pocket, as shown, and some wear to the leather cuff edges, as shown, otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*6) H. Freeman 3/2 tweed sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style clothes in Princeton during the Golden Era (the others being Langrock, Hilton, Ballot, The Princeton Clothing Co), this lovely jacket was made by H. Freeman, one of the great traditional American clothiers. The tweed is beautiful--a lovely base in complementary browns with windowpane overchecking in sky blue and Royal blue. Perfect for Spring's cooler days! It has a very natural shoulder.

This is cut as a 3/2 sack, and it has a lovely lapel roll. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton in Philadelphia, since this is a H. Freeman jacket! Apart from some loose stitching in the vent--which I'll have repaired--it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45 > 40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*7) STUNNING Vintage Orange Plaid Jacket. Made in Hong Kong! *

This is simply lovely, and perfect for those of you that have orange as a school colour, such as Princeton or Syracuse! Made in Hong Kong, this has no fabric content listed, but it's clearly wool. The colourway and patterning are wonderful--I'll let my pictures do the talking here. This is a two button sack jacket, with two button cuffs; all of the buttons are brass-coloured and crested. It is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition, although it is clearly vintage.

This is a steal at just $40 > 35 > 30, or offer.

Tagged a 42S, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



      

*8) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$25 > 22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*9) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 > 32, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*10) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25 > 22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*11) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in cord by Corbin.*

This is a terrific little gem! Made in the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack, which features three patch pockets at the front--a very rare and desirable combination! The buttons are all natural horn; it features three on the front, and three on each sleeve. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined, and has a single centre vent.

Alas, this jacket has seen some wear. There is some minor sun fading on the sleeves and shoulders, and some brown foxing on the lapel at the roll, as shown, as well as more minor foxing by the hem on the front and on on the left sleeve. Despite these issues this is still very wearable, although it is in Good condition only. Because of these issues this is priced very low, given its provenance and the fact that it has a complete set of horn buttons, and *so is just $20 > 18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



       

*12) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*13) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $26 > 24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*14) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*15) VINTAGE 3/2 sack from the Golden Age! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*16) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 Jacket in Cashmere and Wool*

SOLD

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Italy from Italian cloth that's a blend of 90% wool and 10% cashmere with a correspondingly beautiful hand and drape, the cloth is close to a nailhead pattern, with a base of dark brown and the nailheads in rich chestnut brown and dark tan. My pictures do not do this justice at all! The lapel is cut as a 3/2, but this does have subtle darting--it is, after all, an Italian jacket! It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It features kissing buttons on the cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged an EU 54 (US 44) R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31 1/4





      

*17) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this jacket exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. Cut from a beautiful British country lane green twill with a perfectly complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful little jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features and Anglophilia twin vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2) 
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4



     

*18) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*19) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*NIB Brooks Brothers suspendors and NIB treble clef cufflinks!*

*I have two lovely NEW items to pass on today--Brooks Brothers suspenders, and musical cufflinks!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Brooks Brothers suspendors. New old stock in their original box, these are UNOPENED, and have the original paper Brooks Brothers slip that shows that they have not been touched. The ONLY flaw is that the box is split at one corner, as shown. New, so excellent!

*Just $29, or offer*.



   

2) Van Heusen cufflinks. SIlver color, NOT, I think, silver. Swivel back. New, unused, in their original box.

*Just $18, or offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Six Classic Suits--all under $45 shipped, including a three piece tweed!*

*I have six beautiful tradly suits to pass on today, including two gorgeous custom-made flannel suits, a current USA-made Burberry, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Current Burberry suit in charcoal with pinstriping.*

A lovely everyday suit, this is a contemporary two button model cut from charcoal cloth with both solid and broken pinstriping. It is darted, half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 5/8

Waist: 17 1/5
Inseam: 31 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff.



    

*2) Custom Made Flannel suit in dark navy.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops.

This is in absolutely excellent condition except for two small flaws: There is a single thread pull on the lapel, and there is a tiny mark on the front near the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning (although it likely will.) Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$40--a steal for a suit of this quality!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Left sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 13/16
Length: 33

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 30 1/4 (1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



      

*3) Custom Made Flannel suit in charcoal*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Left sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Right sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33

Waist: 20 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 7/8 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*4) Southwick 3/2 sack suit in charcoal with striping*

This is an absolutely classic suit! Cut as a 3/2 sack in charcoal wool cloth with subtle pinstriping in red and blue, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It has two minor issues; a very small snag hole on one sleeve near the cuff, and a single thread pull on the lapel, by the button--both shown. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 27 7/8 (+ 1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*5) MADE IN THE USA Contemporary Three Piece Tweed Suit*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA, this is a lighter-weight tweeds, and so is more suited to today's office environment. Cut from a lovely autumnal cloth, the jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. This appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has four button cuffs.

The vest/waistcoat has a functional adjuster at the back, and lapels. It features four fully functional pockets. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length:30 1/2

Waist: 16 15/16
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/4" cuff.

Vest length: 26 1/2
Vest width: 20 1/2



         

*6) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3.4


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with update...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 32*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*The First of the Summer Jackets--more coming later today!*

*Summer's Lease might have all too short a date, but you can enjoy it to the full with these wonderful and classic Ivy summer jackets, in madras, seersucker, silk, linen, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, despite the lowness of these prices ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

**PLEASE NOTE THAT JACKET 15 IS FREE!!! **

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL coral orange and white seersucker jacket.*

Together with Madras, seersucker is THE Ivy fabric for summer, and this is a beautiful example! =Unlike the more usual blue or grey colouring, this is a lovely coral orange and white version of the fabric. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, EXCEPT that it has two small brown smudges on the edges of each cuff--since this is seersucker, these are fairly hard to see unless you're looking for them; I missed them the first couple of times examining this jacket! HOWEVER, please note that this jacket has very, very long sleeves, and so since highest of these smudges is just 1 1/" from the cuff, and the other is lower, they will likely be hidden once you have the sleeves taken up. 
*
$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 29 1/2 (1 1/2 - not that you'll need this!)
SHoulder" 19 1/4
Length: 33





     

*2) WONDERFUL Coral 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is absolutely gorgeous! First, it's made by Corbin, one of the great American Ivy clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy stores of the Golden Age in Princeton, now long gone. So, the pedigree of this jacket is impeccable! The cut lives up to its pedigree; it's a classic 3/2 sack with patch pockets and a lovely lapel roll. It is half-lined, and appears to be fully canvassed. It has three button cuffs and a hook vent, and is a beautiful, rich shade of saturated coral. It has very natural shoulders! This is a truly lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have a couple of minor flaws; there is some wrinkling to the lapel by the roll, and there is some minor, minor surface pilling throughout. Because of these, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



      

*3) TRAD GRAIL! A Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in seersucker*

This is THE classic Ivy summer jacket--a 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers in classic blue and cream seersucker! Quarter lined in cream lining, this has everything you want and nothing you don't. Flapped patch pockets, two button cuffs, single centre vent, a beautiful lapel roll, and it dates from the "Block Gold Lettering on White" era of Brooks Brothers. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in immaculate condition, except for a single pinhole--literally, a pinhole--on the lapel which will close with its first dry-cleaning.

This is gorgeous--and increasingly rare, especially in this condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 7/8
Length: 30 3/4



     

*4) VINTAGE two-button sack in classic 1960s miniature check!*

This is terrific! Dating from the late 1960s this is a classic two-button sack--a style that's becoming increasing hard to find, especially as they are now very rarely made. The cut is wonderful, with a lovely fluid lapel roll. And the colourway and patterning and quintessentially 1960s Ivy; a lovely vintage brown-green base with a miniature check in blue and brown; this type of colouring and pattern are simply no longer made. It also has a classic geometric 1950s/1960s lining! The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single centre hook vent, and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that this is thick cotton--ideal for summer!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31





     

*
5) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*6) THE TRAD CLASSIC! Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jacket in Madras!*

WONDERFUL--and increasingly rare!--madras jackets are an Ivy staple for summer. And this is a lovely, versatile Madras in sepia-toned browns, blues, and creams, cut as a perfect 3/2 sack. This is half-canvassed and half-lined; it has a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The pockets are flapped, and it was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This jacket has has minor professional repairs on the back right shoulder, as shown; owing to the nature of Madras this are hard to see unless you're looking for them. However, they are there, and so this lovely jacket is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



    

*7) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PLEASE NOTE THAT JACKET 15 IS FREE!!! 

8) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*9) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2




   

*10) MADE IN THE USA slubby silk summer jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from pure silk, this has a wonderfully slubby texture and weave that's perfect for summer. The colourway is wonderful--a dark linen coloured base, with strong flecks throughout of dark forest green, berry red, yellow, pink, purple, and blue; this jacket is both striking and classic! A contemporary two button front model, this has subtle darts and a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and is in excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



 
   

*11) VINTAGE Banana Republic Cotton Jacket. WHEN IT WAS GOOD! Made in Italy.*

This is *NOT THE MALL VERSION OF BANANA REPUBLIC*! This jacket dates from when Banana Republic was a serious outfitter--not at the level of the OLD Abercrombie & Fitch, or Hunting World, maybe, but still a serious purveyor of very, very good quality practical clothing. This jacket is lovely! Made in Italy, it is utterly unstructured, and has a wonderful drape. It is unlined, and very, very lightweight--this was clearly made to be worn in very hot climes indeed. You could wear this in a DC summer!  It features lovely narrow lapels, and three patch pockets. It has no cuff buttons, but a two button closure with darting. All of the original buttons are intact, and it is unvented.

*This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $30, boxed and shipped.

Tagged M, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4



    

*12) Summer Glen Plaid 3/2 sack for The English SHop of Princeton by H. Freeman of Philadelphia!*

This is a lovely classic summer jacket, built by one of the great American clothiers for one of the Big Four Ivy Style stores of the Golden Age. This is a wonderful summer glen plaid in slate greys, creams, and sepia rose pink. It has a lovely high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5--and a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and is both fully lined and fully canvassed. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one tiny flaw--a very small black mark on the right side under the bottom button. It has lovely natural shoulders. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so is just

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30 1/4



      

*13) CLASSIC LINEN JACKET! Cut from Moygashel linen-the best there is!*

Moygashel linen mill in Ireland was founded in 1795, and is still under the control of descendants of the original family who started it. They produce some of the finest linens in the world, and this jacket is cut from pure Moydashel linen, in the colouring that is so classic that it has come to be termed simply "linen".

This jacket has a three button front, subtle darts, and flapped pockets. In it unvented, and fully lined. It is half-canvassed. It's in absolutely beautiful condition, and so is a steal at just

*$30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 42S, but see measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 29 1/4





   

*14) LOVELY sturdy Italian Unstructured Cotton Jacket in Glen Plaid--with SURGEON'S CUFFS!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no country of origin tag remaining, this has an Italian size marking, and so I believe that it was Made in Italy. It's a beautiful jacket cut from sturdy cotton; the patterning and colourway are wonderful, being a classic dark glen plaid with red overchecking. As befits its heritage this is a lovely unstructured jacket; it is unlined. It has twin vents, a three button front--which is almost a 3/2.5 roll at the lapel-- and darting. It has patch pockets. It has a lovely Continental appearance! It has four button cuffs--and these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, surprisingly on a cotton jacket!

This really is a terrific jacket, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged Italie 52 (US 42) Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/8



    

*15) LOVELY Vintage 3/2 sack in blue from Saks Fifth Avenue*

*THIS IS FREE!!!*

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack jacket in baby blue from Saks, back when it was very good indeed! This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has two button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. It's in Very Good condition, except that it has some staining to the sleeve, as shown, and a small stain on one of the flaps on the patch pockets. These have faded, and will fade still further, but render this jacket a very informal jacket indeed. It would be perfect for a casual garden party where spills might occur!

*I'm giving this away, FREE--just send me $12 for shipping costs, or nothing if it can travel with another jacket you buy from me!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2



      

*16) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2







  

*17) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



     

*18) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



    

*19) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*20) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





  

*21) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*22) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*23) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*24) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$25, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*25) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



  
  

*27) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## WillBarrett

Lots of on offer today.

Here we have a great Gitman Bros tartan poplin shirt for the Varsity Shop. Sized at 15 ½ x 33. Great shirt that, frankly, I wish fit me. Asking $18 CONUS.
[



Fantastic Brooks Brothers Country Club shirt. Worn but in very good shape. Only the slightest discoloration inside the collar, but nothing that should be noticeable. This cotton fabric is smooth and wonderful. Asking $20 CONUS.
 



J. Crew Broken-In Chinos. 33x30. Distressed, as name implies, but in very good shape. Color is sort of an orangish-red. These are NOT nantuckets, so beware. Great, comfy pants. $20 CONUS.



Lands End made in USA cords. 34x29. Great pair of beater cords that could work in many situations. Asking only $18 CONUS.




Lands End pinwale pants in blue/white stripes. Perfect for spring and summer! Size 33x27 in tailored fit. Asking $20 CONUS.


Unlabelled made in USA flannels. Measure approximately 32x30 with room to let out. A slimmer fit, but not hipster skinny. Good for the leaner fellow. Great pants. $25 CONUS.



Majer Super 100s Flannels. Pleated and new with tags. Waist size is 33 with room to let out. These pants retail for $225 but they're yours with shipping for $40.



H. Freeman and Sons glen plaid jacket. Quite possibly this is an orphan, but jacket would work very well on its own. Made in the USA by defunct Birmngham haberdasher - custom work for a Mr. Glassrock, so there you go. Asking $25 CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest - 25"
Shoulders - 21"
Length - 33"
Sleeves - 25"



Make me an offer on any of this - need to unload some items. Private school is a killer.


----------



## Dr. D

*42L tweed jacket for Larrimor's of Pittsburgh*

Very soft cream with black glen plaid and red windowpane overcheck
Fabric loomed in Great Britain
Jacket was made by E&J Peake for Larrimor's of Pittsburgh
2 button, lightly darted
The previous owner left two dinner receipts from his club in Princeton in the pocket - how's that for a trad pedigree?
Excellent condition - no issues

no tagged size
shoulders: 18.5
chest: 44
sleeves: 26.5 + 2
length BOC: 31.5

$20 shipped
*
SOLD*




*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Sack Suit - 42L
*
Navy flannel chalkstripe 3/2 sack suit
fully canvassed
buttons for braces
Brooks standard 2 buttons on the sleeves
excellent condition - there is some minor matting of the flannel on the seat of the pants but this suit appears to have been worn sparingly

Tagged 42L 37W

shoulder: 19
chest: 44
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 32.5

trouser waist: 38 with nothing to let out
trouser inseam: 31.5 with 1.75" cuffs and 1.25" hem

$50 shipped



 
*
Andover Shop glenplaid suit*

Gray and charcoal glenlaid with blue windowpane overlay
2 button darted suit with pleated trousers
Very high quality material - it _feels _like a top end suit
Tailored in USA of imported fabric
fully lined with buttons for braces
very good condition - there is a very small white stain on the upper right chest (see pic with pencil pointing at it) - the mark is virtually invisible from more than a foot away and may very well come out with cleaning

Tagged 42 tall

shoulder: 19.5
chest: 46
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 32.5

trouser waist: 38 + 2 
trouser inseam: 30.5 with 1.5" cuffs and 1" hem

$25 shipped








*
Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit *

made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks. I think this is cheviot - it is almost tweed but not as coarse. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

$30 shipped





*42L Gray herringbone Harris Tweed*

Tailored by Palm Beach for Benoit's (once the largest men's store in Maine)
lapped seams and lapels
2 button front with subtle darts
4 buttons on each sleeve
great condition, no noted flaws
no size tag, about a 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeves: 26+2
length: 31.5

$20 shipped




*JAB tartan sportscoat
*"Modern Gordon" tartan - dark navy with red, gold and green windowpane (see close-up photo for best representation of color - the big pic is washed out)
97% wool and 3% cashmere - very soft and luxurious
2 button darted front and fully lined
4 buttons on each sleeve
Made in Mexico
great condition, no noted flaws
tagged 42L

shoulder: 20
chest: 46
sleeve: 26.5 +2
length: 33

$20 shipped




*
42L Brooks Brothers olive glen plaid suit*
2 button darted front
heavier than worsted, like a lightweight flannel with some nap to it
pleated trousers without cuffs
great condition, no noted flaws
tagged 42L

shoulder: 19
chest: 46
sleeve: 26+2
length: 32

waist: 36 +2
inseam: 31+2.5"

$22 shipped




*Brown herringbone Harris tweed sack*
3/2 sack made of Harris tweed
Tailored by H. Oritsky for Telford's Traditional Clothes
This is from my personal collection - recently dry cleaned and ready to go
hook vent, lapped seams, half lined
excellent condition - no flaws

no tagged size
shoulder: 19
chest: 22.5
sleeves: 23.5 + 3
length: 30

$25 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4986 Medium_zpsfhe62yb2.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4987 Medium_zps0qwhcftj.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4988 Medium_zpsf2xrufjm.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4989 Medium_zpswp8hgaxf.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4990 Medium_zpsrmg7d8c5.jpg

*Huntington Donegal tweed sack*
Gray Donegal tweed with multicolored flecks
Made in the USA 3/2 sack
Hook vent, half lined
excellent condition, zero issues - I dry cleaned it and never wore it because the shoulders are too big for me

tagged 41R

shoulder:18.75
chest: 21.5
sleeves: 25 + 2 
length BOC: 30.5

$25 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4992 Medium_zpskdfkdiks.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4993 Medium_zpswsaqhsyn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4994 Medium_zpsyoalbc3z.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4995 Medium_zpsifvtyrmt.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4996 Medium_zpsogx1azrd.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4998 Medium_zpsbrthuoeg.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4999 Medium_zps22iq02uo.jpg

*O'Connell's Lucas Chelf camel hair sack jacket*

Alternating light and dark brown herringbone with windowpane overlay
Undarted 3/2 sack
Tailored in USA, fully lined, 3 buttons on the sleeves
Great condition - only flaw I see is a single pulled stitch on the lower part of the left sleeve (see closeup pic with pencil pointing to it)
Very soft and luxurious, I would never sell this if it even remotely fit me
No tagged size

shoulder: 19.5
chest: 24
sleeves: 24.5 + 2 
length BOC: 31

$35 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4957 Medium_zpslrtaiwqn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4958 Medium_zps0nnsr3me.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4956 Medium_zpshxvgtsnb.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4955 Medium_zpsczx0mgvy.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4954 Medium_zpswot6yjvl.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4953 Medium_zpsak97ykr7.jpg
*
Barbour cords
*
Golden khaki color
Yes, they are pleated but they are British so that's just the way it is
tagged size 36 - unfinished
these appear unworn and have a dry cleaning tag attached
No issues except that there is matting on the waist where the hanger was clamped on, but I assume this would come out when washed

waist: 38
length: 36 unfinished

$20 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4978%20Medium_zpsslrbhdjn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4979 Medium_zpsaopzk9aw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4980 Medium_zpsquukucvl.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4981 Medium_zpsrli8hohw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4982 Medium_zpssdsaupye.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4983 Medium_zpscefwdtek.jpg

*Brooks Brothers charcoal flannel trousers - size 42*

Lightweight charcoal flannel trousers
100% wool, made in USA
pleated with 1.5" cuffs
very good condition - only issue I see is the stitching around the front buttonhole is loose and you can see some white lining poking through (this is invisible once buttoned)

no tagged size
waist: 42 + 0 to let out
inseam: 29 with 3" in hem

$20 shipped


----------



## Dr. D

*Bleeding Madras sack jacket*

From my personal collection, this is without a doubt the best madras jacket I have ever seen. After some weight loss it looks ridiculously huge on me - I would never consider selling it if there was any feasible way for me to bring in the chest by at least 4"

It has all the classic Ivy details:
3/2 sack with contrasting white buttons
Natural shoulders with a little padding to give it some structure
Made for Harry Ballot of Princeton and "guaranteed to bleed"
Soft thin cotton with quarter lining for breathability
A few small slubs here and there, but otherwise no issues - great condition for a jacket this age
The base color is a light khaki with vibrant red, blue, green, and yellow
And the madras has bled beautifully - the closeup was taken in natural sunlight to show the colors

chest: 23
shoulders: 19
sleeves: 24.5
length BOC: 29

$50 shipped
*
SOLD*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with some updates...

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27; 3 for $40!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Flying Scotsman Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*Thin, light weight... Madras!
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*J Crew Multi-color Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27; 3 for $40!
See more deals below...*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************
*Polo Shirts!*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $9*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $9*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with some updates...

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

********************************************
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

*******************************************
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*A Find I Thought I Would Share Here...*

(If this is posted in the wrong place, I will take it down...)

Any thrifty trads out there interested in a vintage '60s, heavy duty sewing machine? This is a beast, and if you do your own sewing, this will sew it all - multiple layers of denim, canvas, sail cloth, leather, etc.

Contact me for more info.


----------



## AWZ

Shirts for sale

Brooks Brothers Extra Slim Fit, Button Down Collar, Blue micro hounds tooth, 16.5-33

$20



















Brooks Brothers Slim Fit, Blue and Green Striped, 16.5-32

$20



















Brooks Brothers Extra Slim Fit, Blue OCBD, 16-36

$30



















Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit, Green Oxford Cloth, 16.5-34/5

$20



















Brooks Brother White pinpoint OCBD. Unlined Collar, 16-34

$20



















NWT Lands End Blue OCBD. unfused collar. 16.5-34

$20



















Brooks Brothers Slim Fit, Purple Stripe, 17.5-36

$20



















Brooks Brothers Short Sleeve Madras. Large. Some wear and hole under placket

$15


----------



## sbdivemaster

Do you have measurements on the BB madras?


----------



## AWZ

sbdivemaster said:


> Do you have measurements on the BB madras?


Shoulder is 21
P2P 24.5
BOC 33

Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## sbdivemaster

AWZ said:


> Shoulder is 21
> P2P 24.5
> BOC 33
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions


Thanks. Too big for me... next!


----------



## TweedyDon

*NIB Cufflinks!*

Van Heusen cufflinks. Silver color, NOT, I think, silver. Swivel back. New, unused, in their original box.

*Just $17, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## jogowill

Bump & drop.



jogowill said:


> Classic flannel navy Corbin. Vent liner partially detached, but it is not at all visible and is an easy (and optional) fix.
> 
> $34>>*$25 CONUS or offer
> 
> *Approximate measurements:
> 
> P2P: 20
> Shoulder: 17.25
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length (BoC): 28*
> 
> *


----------



## sbdivemaster

sbdivemaster said:


> (If this is posted in the wrong place, I will take it down...)
> 
> Any thrifty trads out there interested in a vintage '60s, heavy duty sewing machine? This is a beast, and if you do your own sewing, this will sew it all - multiple layers of denim, canvas, sail cloth, leather, etc.
> 
> Contact me for more info.


Update: I have had two inquiries about this machine - two more than I thought I would get! heh

Anyway, I now have a second machine of equal vintage and quality if anyone else is interested... and it's possible that I might have a third available. Sewing machines everywhere!


----------



## Duvel

A kind of flip on a recent purchase of mine, but strictly at no profit for me. Through no fault of Winny's, this wonderful Corbin blazer does not quite work for me, especially when I already own two blue blazers, and so I am re-selling for what I paid: $30 shipped priority mail (CONUS only). It's a really great jacket. The measurements I get are approximately these.

Chest: 22"
Shoulder seam to shoulder seam: 18"
BOC Length: 31-1/2"
Sleeve: 25-3/4"

Thanks!



Winny94 said:


> Who needs a trad staple navy blazer? This awesome Corbin blazer is cut in a traditional 3/2 sack, lightly structured, 2 patch pockets, hook vent and is in great shape. $30 puts it at your doorstep via priority mail. Please feel free to contact me with any questions, requests, or trade offers.


----------



## Reptilicus

Shorts!
Top to Bottom
Murray's Reds, Marked 34, Waist 36", Inseam 9.5" NEW, Never Worn $18 Shipped. SOLD
Cape Madras pink, Marked 34, Waist 34", Inseam 9.5" Gently used once or twice $16 Shipped
PRL Regular Fit blue, Marked 34", Waist 34.5", Inseam 10.5" NEW never Worn $18 Shipped
Cape Madras olive, Marked 34" Waist 35", Inseam 10" NEW Never Worn $18 Shipped


----------



## Winny94

Reptilicus said:


> Shorts!
> Top to Bottom
> Murray's Reds, Marked 34, Waist 36", Inseam 9.5" NEW, Never Worn $18 Shipped
> Cape Madras pink, Marked 34, Waist 34", Inseam 9.5" Gently used once or twice $16 Shipped
> PRL Regular Fit blue, Marked 34", Waist 34.5", Inseam 34.5" NEW never Worn $18 Shipped
> Cape Madras olive, Marked 34" Waist 35", Inseam 10" NEW Never Worn $18 Shipped


what is the inseam on the third pair? (I assume it's not 34.5" haha)


----------



## Reptilicus

They're extra long . 10.5 Inseam. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got about four or five LE Tailored fit poplins in size 16x34 that I'm thinking of selling - any interest out there? Let me know. Gingham in green and red, stripes in light blue and green.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! c. 44R.*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS CORNELIANI Spring-Summer jacket! c.44R.*

This is STUNNING!

Cut from a beautifully luxurious and lightweight Superfine Merino wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. It is fully canvassed, and features pickstitching and handwork throughout, most noticeably on the placket, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the interior where the lining is attached.

Made in Italy, of course, this has twin vents, subtle darts, a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and a contemporary two button front. This really is gorgeous!

It has one single mar; a small mark on the flap of the left-hand pocket. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and perfect for Spring and Summer.
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer's Lease might have all too short a date, but you can enjoy it to the full with these wonderful and classic Ivy summer jackets, in madras, seersucker, silk, linen, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, despite the lowness of these prices ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL coral orange and white seersucker jacket.*

Together with Madras, seersucker is THE Ivy fabric for summer, and this is a beautiful example! =Unlike the more usual blue or grey colouring, this is a lovely coral orange and white version of the fabric. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, EXCEPT that it has two small brown smudges on the edges of each cuff--since this is seersucker, these are fairly hard to see unless you're looking for them; I missed them the first couple of times examining this jacket! HOWEVER, please note that this jacket has very, very long sleeves, and so since highest of these smudges is just 1 1/" from the cuff, and the other is lower, they will likely be hidden once you have the sleeves taken up. 
*
$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 29 1/2 (1 1/2 - not that you'll need this!)
SHoulder" 19 1/4
Length: 33





     

*
5) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*7) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*8) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*9) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*10) MADE IN THE USA slubby silk summer jacket*

This is lovely! Cut from pure silk, this has a wonderfully slubby texture and weave that's perfect for summer. The colourway is wonderful--a dark linen coloured base, with strong flecks throughout of dark forest green, berry red, yellow, pink, purple, and blue; this jacket is both striking and classic! A contemporary two button front model, this has subtle darts and a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and is in excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*11) VINTAGE Banana Republic Cotton Jacket. WHEN IT WAS GOOD! Made in Italy.*

This is *NOT THE MALL VERSION OF BANANA REPUBLIC*! This jacket dates from when Banana Republic was a serious outfitter--not at the level of the OLD Abercrombie & Fitch, or Hunting World, maybe, but still a serious purveyor of very, very good quality practical clothing. This jacket is lovely! Made in Italy, it is utterly unstructured, and has a wonderful drape. It is unlined, and very, very lightweight--this was clearly made to be worn in very hot climes indeed. You could wear this in a DC summer!  It features lovely narrow lapels, and three patch pockets. It has no cuff buttons, but a two button closure with darting. All of the original buttons are intact, and it is unvented.

*This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $30, boxed and shipped.

Tagged M, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4



    

*12) Summer Glen Plaid 3/2 sack for The English SHop of Princeton by H. Freeman of Philadelphia!*

This is a lovely classic summer jacket, built by one of the great American clothiers for one of the Big Four Ivy Style stores of the Golden Age. This is a wonderful summer glen plaid in slate greys, creams, and sepia rose pink. It has a lovely high lapel roll--almost a 3/2.5--and a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and is both fully lined and fully canvassed. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one tiny flaw--a very small black mark on the right side under the bottom button. It has lovely natural shoulders. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so is just

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 30 1/4



      

*13) CLASSIC LINEN JACKET! Cut from Moygashel linen-the best there is!*

Moygashel linen mill in Ireland was founded in 1795, and is still under the control of descendants of the original family who started it. They produce some of the finest linens in the world, and this jacket is cut from pure Moydashel linen, in the colouring that is so classic that it has come to be termed simply "linen".

This jacket has a three button front, subtle darts, and flapped pockets. In it unvented, and fully lined. It is half-canvassed. It's in absolutely beautiful condition, and so is a steal at just

*$30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 42S, but see measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 29 1/4





   

*14) LOVELY sturdy Italian Unstructured Cotton Jacket in Glen Plaid--with SURGEON'S CUFFS!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no country of origin tag remaining, this has an Italian size marking, and so I believe that it was Made in Italy. It's a beautiful jacket cut from sturdy cotton; the patterning and colourway are wonderful, being a classic dark glen plaid with red overchecking. As befits its heritage this is a lovely unstructured jacket; it is unlined. It has twin vents, a three button front--which is almost a 3/2.5 roll at the lapel-- and darting. It has patch pockets. It has a lovely Continental appearance! It has four button cuffs--and these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, surprisingly on a cotton jacket!

This really is a terrific jacket, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged Italie 52 (US 42) Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/8





   

*16) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

_*Why is this still here?*_

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2







  

*17) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



 
   

*19) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*20) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*21) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*22) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*23) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*24) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$25, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*25) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



  
  

*27) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump...

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27; 3 for $40!*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Flying Scotsman Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*Thin, light weight... Madras!
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*J Crew Multi-color Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27; 3 for $40!
See more deals below...*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************
*Polo Shirts!*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $9*

*********************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $9*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 32*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20*

************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump...

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

********************************************
*Lands' End Red/Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Costa Rica
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

*******************************************
*Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15*

******************************************
*Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump- lots of good stuff here.

OFFERS WELCOME - I'm eager to unload these items.



WillBarrett said:


> Lots of on offer today.
> 
> Here we have a great Gitman Bros tartan poplin shirt for the Varsity Shop. Sized at 15 ½ x 33. Great shirt that, frankly, I wish fit me. Asking $18 CONUS.
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Brooks Brothers Country Club shirt. Worn but in very good shape. Only the slightest discoloration inside the collar, but nothing that should be noticeable. This cotton fabric is smooth and wonderful. Asking $20 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew Broken-In Chinos. 33x30. Distressed, as name implies, but in very good shape. Color is sort of an orangish-red. These are NOT nantuckets, so beware. Great, comfy pants. $20 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End made in USA cords. 34x29. Great pair of beater cords that could work in many situations. Asking only $18 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End pinwale pants in blue/white stripes. Perfect for spring and summer! Size 33x27 in tailored fit. Asking $20 CONUS.
> 
> 
> Unlabelled made in USA flannels. Measure approximately 32x30 with room to let out. A slimmer fit, but not hipster skinny. Good for the leaner fellow. Great pants. $25 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Majer Super 100s Flannels. Pleated and new with tags. Waist size is 33 with room to let out. These pants retail for $225 but they're yours with shipping for $40.
> 
> 
> 
> H. Freeman and Sons glen plaid jacket. Quite possibly this is an orphan, but jacket would work very well on its own. Made in the USA by defunct Birmngham haberdasher - custom work for a Mr. Glassrock, so there you go. Asking $25 CONUS.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 25"
> Shoulders - 21"
> Length - 33"
> Sleeves - 25"
> 
> 
> 
> Make me an offer on any of this - need to unload some items. Private school is a killer.


----------



## WillBarrett

Any slender gents have a fondness for LE Tailored Fit? I've got several shirts in size 16x34 that I may need to unload. Just throwing it out there before doing a full listing tomorrow.


----------



## Reuben

*SOLD!*

With the staining on the sleeve, I'd offer this as a freebie if I hadn't paid quite a bit more than thrift prices. Good news is that it might come out with dry-cleaning. *Let's say $25 or offer/trade* for this madras jacket, tagged 44R but measuring more like a 46L?


----------



## CMDC

As a heads up I'll be posting a couple of nice sportcoats for someone in the 44L range--a dark blue Samuelsohn and a very nice HF windowpane.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

AHHHHHH! I just missed it! Well, congratulations to both buyer and seller!



Reuben said:


> *SOLD!*
> 
> With the staining on the sleeve, I'd offer this as a freebie if I hadn't paid quite a bit more than thrift prices. Good news is that it might come out with dry-cleaning. *Let's say $25 or offer/trade* for this madras jacket, tagged 44R but measuring more like a 46L?


----------



## Duvel

Are you a 46L!?



YoungSoulRebel said:


> AHHHHHH! I just missed it! Well, congratulations to both buyer and seller!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

No, but I'm VERY good at making things work for me and with something that nice i would certainly take a chance!



Duvel said:


> Are you a 46L!?


----------



## Monocle

4 great ties to offer. Shipped *CONUS*. (International at cost).

1. Vtg A&F Elephants (Ken Gordon) English Silk navy and forest green. 3 x 57 *SOLD*
2. Atkinsons Irish Poplin for Harrod's navy, kelly and bright Queens Guard red. 3 3/4 x 57 *SOLD*

3. Modern HF Salesman Sample NEW houndstooth with shield (brown and silver) 3 1/4 x 59 (LONG) *$15.00* Shipped
4. Vtg Brooks classic emblem in hunter and gold 3 1/4 x 57 *SOLD*

Thank you for looking. DM me with any interest or offers.


----------



## Reuben

YoungSoulRebel said:


> No, but I'm VERY good at making things work for me and with something that nice i would certainly take a chance!


AKA, he's ripe to learn the lesson that most of us do shortly after starting out. Almost fits = doesn't fit


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> AKA, he's ripe to learn the lesson that most of us do shortly after starting out. Almost fits = doesn't fit


Amen. Learned that lesson the hard way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> AKA, he's ripe to learn the lesson that most of us do shortly after starting out. Almost fits = doesn't fit


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Amen. Learned that lesson the hard way.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There was this one real beauty of a harris tweed, golden-brown with a navy overcheck in a lightweight cloth and quarter-lined, exactly the kind of tweed you need for a Georgia fall, that I still pine over. Sadly it was more of a regular than a long and I believe ended up in Vegas?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Well, having been raised VERY poor, but always clothes mad, I am
Lucky enough to have a very talented mother who is a classically trained seamstress and can wonders with a little extra fabric. It works out more often than not. I'm VERY lucky in that respect. 


L-feld said:


> Amen. Learned that lesson the hard way.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

That's about four sizes too big, my good man. Please remember that fit is king.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> No, but I'm VERY good at making things work for me and with something that nice i would certainly take a chance!


----------



## SuperTrad

Monocle you have a new PM


----------



## 32rollandrock

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Well, having been raised VERY poor, but always clothes mad, I am
> Lucky enough to have a very talented mother who is a classically trained seamstress and can wonders with a little extra fabric. It works out more often than not. I'm VERY lucky in that respect.


I'll be blunt. It won't work for you no matter what (full disclosure, it won't work for me, either, no matter how hard I wish). You should let it go to someone who is appropriately sized.


----------



## Duvel

It's never a good idea to "make something work," in my opinion. It works, or it doesn't.


----------



## LeeLo

Price Drop



LeeLo said:


> Ordered a pair of Longwings on eBay and they ended up being too big. They are gorgeous, big gunboats with a lot of life left in them. Thick double sole, signature 5-nail V-Cleat construction. Minimal heel wear.
> 
> *$85 shipped*


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> It's never a good idea to "make something work," in my opinion. It works, or it doesn't.


That depends on the skill of your tailor. Some time ago, I bought a beautiful early 1950s Harris Tweed jacket with overly large shoulders. It fit everywhere else except at the shoulders. So that jacket didn't work for me until I took it to my tailor, who does EXCEPTIONAL shoulder work. Now, it fits perfectly.

I posted before/after photos in another thread a while back. So I'm not making up some cock and bull story just to prove a point.

This level of tailoring comes at a price, so it's best not to make a habit of acquiring items that aren't a good fit from the start. Generally, if the shoulders and chest aren't right, pass.

Having said that, it is possible to "make something work," but ONLY if you have access to an expert tailor who is highly skilled, and ONLY if you're willing to spend the cash on that particular item.

Another thing I've learned over time: if a particular clothing item you want to love doesn't work, don't sweat it. Another one will come along one day. There are still some undarted, 3/2 roll, natural-shouldered fish in the sartorial sea.


----------



## Duvel

Perhaps.

I'm just not sure it's worth the expense or the effort. As you suggest, there are plenty of fish in the sartorial sea.



gamma68 said:


> That depends on the skill of your tailor. Some time ago, I bought a beautiful early 1950s Harris Tweed jacket with overly large shoulders. It fit everywhere else except at the shoulders. So that jacket didn't work for me until I took it to my tailor, who does EXCEPTIONAL shoulder work. Now, it fits perfectly.
> 
> I posted before/after photos in another thread a while back. So I'm not making up some cock and bull story just to prove a point.
> 
> This level of tailoring comes at a price, so it's best not to make a habit of acquiring items that aren't a good fit from the start. Generally, if the shoulders and chest aren't right, pass.
> 
> Having said that, it is possible to "make something work," but ONLY if you have access to an expert tailor who is highly skilled, and ONLY if you're willing to spend the cash on that particular item.
> 
> Another thing I've learned over time: if a particular clothing item you want to love doesn't work, don't sweat it. Another one will come along one day. There are still some undarted, 3/2 roll, natural-shouldered fish in the sartorial sea.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> I'm just not sure it's worth the expense or the effort. As you suggest, there are plenty of fish in the sartorial sea.


You can remain doubtful, but significant alterations can be done.

For me, the shoulder work was entirely worth it. For $65, my tailor sliced 1.5" off both shoulders to create a perfect fit. That was a good price considering the amount of work involved. And I ended up with a unique HT jacket that cost hundreds less than a new one, if you could find one like it.

I would only recommend taking this route on a piece that is uncommon or one you love, not a run-of-the-mill item.


----------



## Duvel

I don't doubt that at all.



gamma68 said:


> You can remain doubtful, but *significant alterations can be done*.
> 
> For me, the shoulder work was entirely worth it. For $65, my tailor sliced 1.5" off both shoulders to create a perfect fit. That was a good price considering the amount of work involved. And I ended up with a unique HT jacket that cost hundreds less than a new one, if you could find one like it.
> 
> I would only recommend taking this route on a piece that is uncommon or one you love, not a run-of-the-mill item.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$20


42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $50 or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff


----------



## WillBarrett

Two Brooks Brothers Fun Shirts!

First is a pinpoint button down from the early 80s in size 16.5R - what appears to be about a size 16.5x35. In excellent condition! Asking $25 shipped. *SOLD!
*
















Up next is a more recent fun shirt in size large. Button down collar and the material is more broadcloth. Made in Maylasia but an excellent shirt with a nice collar roll. One small spot on front - asking $22 shipped.
























If you're interested in both, make me an offer. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clay J

*Big Longshot: WTB* a Chelsea clock as a gift for a retiring Merchant Marine.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Square Rigger Satchel!*

*SQUARE RIGGER CANVAS SATCHEL!​**​**​*

This is the classic canvas satchel from Land's End! Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK zipper. It has its original strap, which can be secured to the satchel with some seriously heavy-duty hardware!

As with many classic items, this bag is NO LONGER MADE; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!

This bag is in Very Good condition. It is slightly faded from age and use--not surprisingly, after over 30 years--and has some small brown foxing spots on the front, as shown.

This measures c.16.5" long, c.13.5" tall, and c.3" wide--although being canvas its width is expandable!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Please PM with interest and offers!*

​


----------



## Orgetorix

Red seersucker 2-button sack for the big guys, about 46-48L. No maker labels. $50 shipped CONUS, OBO
Pit to pit: 24.5"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Length: 33"
Sleeves: 27" + 1.5" to let









  

Madras 3/2 sack, also no labels, about a 42-44. Has some light staining around one cuff, but should come out, and the lining at the vent might need a stitch. $25 shipped CONUS.
Pit to pit: 23" 
Shoulders: 19 3/4"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 26"


----------



## Tahmasp

NWT Barbour quilted zip-in liner vest. Size M, $89 shipped CONUS



















LL Bean blucher mocs in like-new condition. Size 11.5D. $50 shipped CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

Big guys, get in on this... these are ultra-trad!



Orgetorix said:


> Red seersucker 2-button sack for the big guys, about 46-48L. No maker labels. $50 shipped CONUS, OBO
> Pit to pit: 24.5"
> Shoulders: 20.5"
> Length: 33"
> Sleeves: 27" + 1.5" to let
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madras 3/2 sack, also no labels, about a 42-44. Has some light staining around one cuff, but should come out, and the lining at the vent might need a stitch. $25 shipped CONUS.
> Pit to pit: 23"
> Shoulders: 19 3/4"
> Length: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 26"


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with some drops...

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; 3 for $40 > $36!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Flying Scotsman Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*Thin, light weight... Madras!
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14* 

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; 3 for $40 > $36!
See more deals below...*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************
*Polo Shirts!*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*


*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $9**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $9*

*$9 each; Both for $15!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump and drop...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 32*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump...

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE:$20 > $15**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15**Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*$15 each; 2 for $27!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming later...a stack of LE Tailored Fit shirts in 16x34. Heads up if that suits you.


----------



## ATL

Any interest a 3-piece, full canvas, 3-2. Norman Hinton for Atlanta's H. Stockton? Gray pinstripe. Tagged 39 ML, which equates to about a 31 length. I just had a bad day at the auto shop, so I'd be looking for $175 shipped. 

Get at me for measurements.


----------



## Pentheos

I am declaring this an endangered thread. Two days sometimes between posts. Few sellers. Few buyers.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I've purchased about 6 items from this thread in the past week... Maybe I'm singlehandedly keeping it alive, but I doubt it.



Pentheos said:


> I am declaring this an endangered thread. Two days sometimes between posts. Few sellers. Few buyers.


----------



## drlivingston

Pentheos said:


> I am declaring this an endangered thread. Two days sometimes between posts. Few sellers. Few buyers.


Yep... it does need a little more participation.


----------



## gamma68

I have a bunch of stuff coming tomorrow. Madras shirts, nailhead suit, BB shirts, etc. Stay tuned.


----------



## style417

I've been really busy with work, so not much time to check things out. 

I do have a few shirts and maybe a sport coat or two to sell though, I just have to take some pictures.


----------



## wacolo

*Drops and still available. Thanks!*

$35--->$30 Navy Sperry boat shoes 10.5M Uppers are in great shape and plenty of life in left in the soles.


$*SOLD* Brooks Brothers sportshirt XL Made in USA. Great colors in a lightweight oxford cloth. Buttondown collar, plain cuffs and no sleeve gauntlet button. Clean with no holes or stains. 
Chest 27
Shoulders 19.5
Sleeve from shoulder 25.5


$*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Madison Seersucker Pants 33x32 Clean inside and out. These almost qualify as a pinsucker. 100% cotton in tan and white. The pants have a plain front and plain bottoms and the actual measurments are
Waist 33
Inseam 31.5.
Outseam from top of waistband 42


All of these ties are second hand but all are in fine shape with no holes or stains.

1. $15-->$12 Slubby Silk Stripe The Leader 57 x 3.25
2. $15--->$12 PRL Yellow 100% Linen Made in USA 57 x 3 5/8
3. $GONE Chipp Dog Tie (not sure of the breed) the content is not listed, but I am guessing it is a silk/poly or 100% poly 56 x 3.75


4. $GONE J. Press The Burlington Knot slubby silk 56 x 3 1/8
5. $15--$12 J. Press Cotton Madras 60 x 3.5

1. $10 Sailboat Emblematic 100% Polyester 58 x 3 A few stains on the tipping, but nothing that shows through.
2. $12 Green and Purple Ancient Madder 5 x 3.25 Made by Jacobs Roberts. A nice heavy madder in great shape.
https://postimg.org/image/9hmf2gagj/ https://postimg.org/image/ph52m06ib/

3. $12 Brooks Brothers Navy and Green Repp 58 x 3.5
4. $12 Gold, Purple, Red, Green Silk Twill 58 x 3.25 A gorgeous and thick English Silk twill.
https://postimg.org/image/rzqrmos8j/ 

$*SOLD* Castaway Clothing Seersucker Shirt Medium Clean inside and out. Green and white, buttondown collar and chest pocket.
Chest 22
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/cu9w698tv/ https://postimg.org/image/nsl5ofxf7/

$18-->$16 Vineyard Vines Cotton Sweater Vest Large Mint Green in excellent shape with no pulls, stains or holes.
Chest 23
Shoulder 18.75
Length 27.5
https://postimg.org/image/6cme9092r/ https://postimg.org/image/rvc6nirjn/


----------



## TweedyDon

Pentheos said:


> I am declaring this an endangered thread. Two days sometimes between posts. Few sellers. Few buyers.


Not endangered at all, judging by the number of boxes that left my door this week! 

It's the end of the semester for me, and the days have been rather overcast--which means between being overly busy I've had little opportunity to photograph in natural light. But...


----------



## TweedyDon

*...oh, you LUCKY Trads!*

This is just advance warning for those of you who'll be wanting to cash in bearer binds, break open IRAs, and raid piggy backs... I'll be listing a LOT of items in the next few weeks, and will try to have a minimum of one item or post a day!

I've acquired a lot of gorgeous vintage Italian ties purchased from exclusive boutiques in Rome and Milan in the late 1950s and early 1960s in very tradly patterns and stripes, all of which are utterly Mad Men and all of which carry their original labels; if you prefer homegrown Trad these will be joined by several wonderful vintage Langrock ties from the same era. While on the subject of ties, I have over 75 tradly ties from the now-defunct and VERY trad Finney Woods store, as well as a LOT more trad. ties!

Too many ties already? Not possible, but even if you believe that you'll want some of the seersucker suits, 3/2 sack summer jackets, and linens that I'll be listing--including several 3/2 wash and wear jackets and suits, and several items from Langrock. Southwick, Harvard Coop, Normal Hilton, and Ballot of Princeton will all appear.

Shirts? Of course. Brooks, Hilditch & Key, Turnbull & Asser--and a novacheck Burberry for the more flamboyant!

Pants? Coming--including seersucker, Nantucket reds, Bills khakis, and more!

Pocket squares? Check. Suspenders? Check, too. Cufflinks? Got 'em.

And just to show I can clothe you top to bottom, I have some vintage hats (including a gorgeous and unworn safari hat from Hunting World, a vintage straw hat from Brooks, and an Australian slouch hat), as well as several pairs of shell shoes!

Watch this Exchange....

*PS*: Tweeds? Not the season now, but the six double-sided industrial clothing racks I have packed full of tweedy goodness--Harris, Donegal, Breanish, Derby--in sizes from 36 to 50 promise a very busy Fall for me and lots of packages heading to your office for you.... And I think we ALL know why that destination will be preferred!


----------



## SuperTrad

I may be interested in one or more of your ties Tweedy Don. I'm looking for a tie that would work well with a navy blazer, white OCBD, and khaki chinos. Maybe a Repp tie of some sort?


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE GREAT ALMOST DAILY LISTING OF SUMMER 2015 BEGINS!*

*In response to SuperTrad's request, above, I have some lovely regimental ties to pass on today, from Dunhill, vintage Red Label Jos. A banks (the good kind!) and more!

OFFER: Take all 12 for $65, boxed and shipped! 




As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping charged!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*​
1) Club Room. Lovely thick silk. 3 3 /8". Excellent condition. $10

  

2) Vintage Jos. A. Banks (red label) in a classic #1 stripe. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $12.

  

3) Marc Jeffries. All silk. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $10

  

4) Raleigh's. A wonderful classic regimental in midnight blue and white from a wonderful classic clothier; this appears almost vintage in its colouring! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $12.

  

5) Envoy regimental. Green and khaki, and so perfect for brown tweed, or a summer khaki suit! 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $10.

  

6) Nautica. Ignore the brand--this is a wonderful tie, with stripes in blue, red, and cream on a base of miniature herringbone. Excellent condition. 3 3/8". $10.

  

7) Jonathan Lake; a lovely traditional clothier, and a lovely Trad tie! 3 1/4". Slight rub on one side, as shown, hence just very Good condition and so just $8.

   

8) Vintage Jos. A. Banks. Red Label. 3 1/4". A classic stripe, perfect for almost any outfit--except perhaps Madras! Small rub on tip, as shown; mainly on the back. Good/Very Good condition. $8.

  

9) Unknown maker. A classic stripe! Small "seconds" stamp on back of blade in know area; no keeper. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $10.

  

10) H. Freeman & Son. A lovely tradly tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $10.

  

11) DUNHILL. Absolutely gorgeous! 77% silk, 23% linen. 3 5/8". Perfect for summer! Has a very discreet Dunhill logo on the front. This does have a tiny blemish mark on the side of the blade near the knot area; I tried to capture this, but it's VERY hard to see. There is also a small "rub" on the silk 1" up from the tip of the blade on the right in the second cream stripe from the bottom; this appears to be part of the silk weave. However, because of this these this is just in Very Good/Excellent condition, and so is just $15.

   

12) Raleigh's regimental. Lovely and classic and in excellent condition! 3 3/8". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*Summer's Lease might have all too short a date, but you can enjoy it to the full with these wonderful and classic Ivy summer jackets, in madras, seersucker, silk, linen, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, despite the lowness of these prices ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offer!*

*
5) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*7) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*8) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*9) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*13) CLASSIC LINEN JACKET! Cut from Moygashel linen-the best there is!*

Moygashel linen mill in Ireland was founded in 1795, and is still under the control of descendants of the original family who started it. They produce some of the finest linens in the world, and this jacket is cut from pure Moydashel linen, in the colouring that is so classic that it has come to be termed simply "linen".

This jacket has a three button front, subtle darts, and flapped pockets. In it unvented, and fully lined. It is half-canvassed. It's in absolutely beautiful condition, and so is a steal at just

*$27, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 42S, but see measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 29 1/4





   

*14) LOVELY sturdy Italian Unstructured Cotton Jacket in Glen Plaid--with SURGEON'S CUFFS!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no country of origin tag remaining, this has an Italian size marking, and so I believe that it was Made in Italy. It's a beautiful jacket cut from sturdy cotton; the patterning and colourway are wonderful, being a classic dark glen plaid with red overchecking. As befits its heritage this is a lovely unstructured jacket; it is unlined. It has twin vents, a three button front--which is almost a 3/2.5 roll at the lapel-- and darting. It has patch pockets. It has a lovely Continental appearance! It has four button cuffs--and these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, surprisingly on a cotton jacket!

This really is a terrific jacket, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged Italie 52 (US 42) Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/8



   

*17) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



     

*18) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



    

*19) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*20) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $23, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





  

*21) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*22) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*23) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*24) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$23, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*25) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



     

*27) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*More summer jackets!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, despite the lowness of these prices ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!**

1) NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! c. 44R. *

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*
2) GORGEOUS CORNELIANI Spring-Summer jacket! c.44R.*

This is STUNNING!

Cut from a beautifully luxurious and lightweight Superfine Merino wool, this has a wonderful hand and drape. It is fully canvassed, and features pickstitching and handwork throughout, most noticeably on the placket, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and in the interior where the lining is attached.

Made in Italy, of course, this has twin vents, subtle darts, a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and a contemporary two button front. This really is gorgeous!

It has one single mar; a small mark on the flap of the left-hand pocket. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition, and perfect for Spring and Summer.
*
CLAIMED!

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## gamma68

*Things for all seasons...*

*Brooks Brothers wide wale cords*
Tan, Clark fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-30
Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

*-----------------------------------------------------------

Brooks Brothers twill trousers*
British tan, Hudson fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-32
Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Ralph Lauren Polo "Prospect" shorts*
Olive, flat front, tagged 34
Measures 32" waist, 8.5" rise
No issues
*CLAIMED*

------------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers '346' short-sleeve madras shirt*
Made in India, tagged size L
Measures 23.5" chest, 31.5" length from bottom of collar
No issues
*Asking $15 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Small Trad alert!*

*Vintage Sero short-sleeve madras shirt*
Made in Indian, tagged size M
Measures 21.5" chest, 31.5" length from bottom of collar
No issues
*Asking $15 CONUS*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wool nailhead suit from the Claymore Shop*
Measures approximately 39L (please see measurements)

This is admittedly not the most Trad suit, but the cloth has a fantastic hand and the nailhead pattern is very handsome. The weight is suitable for fall/winter. There are no interior tags and I'm not certain who made it for the Claymore Shop, but it was a fine maker.

Two-button front, four-button cuffs, three interior pockets, jacket is fully lined
Made in the USA
Pleated front, braces buttons
The only issue I see is a missing trouser button (an easy fix). No stains or holes.

ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS:
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 39"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2.5")
Length from BOC: 32"

Waist: 33" (with room to let out)
Inseam: 32"
Cuff width: 1.5"

*Asking $28 CONUS*

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers '346' white pinpoint dress shirt*

Slim fit, non-iron, tagged 16-2/3
Measures 16.5"-33.25"
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------

...complete your suit and shirt package with...

*Allyn D.O.M. tie*

Glorious 100% polyester
Navy with the infamous "flasher"
Blade measures 3.25"
Missing a keeper (no biggie)
*CLAIMED*

------------------------------------------------------------------*WEST MARINE NAVY CANVAS BOAT SHOES, 9.5
*
West Marine makes some terrific boat shoes, but this particular model appears to be no longer available.

This pair is in great shape, with very little wear to the soles and insoles, and no canvas discoloration. (I'll let the lucky buyer take care of fading them just so.) The laces are still nice and bright. Very Trad footwear for spring through fall!

Very Trad -- just like the Professor!










*Considering the condition and lack of availability, these shoes are a bargain at $29, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.*

-----------------------------------------------

*OLIMPO SILK TIE, NEW WITH TAGS*

Equestrian theme, made in Spain. Reminiscent of Hermes ties in apperance and hand. Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or other flaws. Measures 3-7/8" x 57"

*Asking $18 CONUS*
​


----------



## Patrick06790

This is a Brooks two-button sack, fairly rare, made of cotton and maybe some silk. There are irregularities in the fabric - a tuft of thread here, a nubby thing there. It has also faded inconsistently.

Half-lined, tagged 42S, single vent

21 pit to pit
left sleeve 23.5, right sleeve 24
shoulder just a hair under 18
length from top of collar 30
length from bottom of collar 28 3/8

$45 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ENGLAND classic braces/suspenders.*

This is a lovely pair of classic braces/suspenders! Made in England, these are all silk with leather trim, and are in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining suits!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
2) Custom Made Flannel suit in dark navy.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops.

This is in absolutely excellent condition except for two small flaws: There is a single thread pull on the lapel, and there is a tiny mark on the front near the hem, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning (although it likely will.) Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$35--a steal for a suit of this quality!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Left sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1)
Right sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 13/16
Length: 33

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 30 1/4 (1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



      

*3) Custom Made Flannel suit in charcoal*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully luxurious flannel, this wonderful suit was custom made for one D. Linner (who, I believe, is a Minnesota attorney) by Judd Frost. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, while it is darted, the lapel is cut as a genuine 3/2. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed, and feature interior buttons for suspenders, as well as belt loops. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Left sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Right sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33

Waist: 20 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 7/8 (+1), with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*4) Southwick 3/2 sack suit in charcoal with striping*

This is an absolutely classic suit! Cut as a 3/2 sack in charcoal wool cloth with subtle pinstriping in red and blue, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It has two minor issues; a very small snag hole on one sleeve near the cuff, and a single thread pull on the lapel, by the button--both shown. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition, and hence is

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 20 3/4 (+1)
Inseam: 27 7/8 (+ 1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



     

*5) MADE IN THE USA Contemporary Three Piece Tweed Suit*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA, this is a lighter-weight tweeds, and so is more suited to today's office environment. Cut from a lovely autumnal cloth, the jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. This appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and has four button cuffs.

The vest/waistcoat has a functional adjuster at the back, and lapels. It features four fully functional pockets. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length:30 1/2

Waist: 16 15/16
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/4" cuff.

Vest length: 26 1/2
Vest width: 20 1/2



         

*6) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack grey pinstripe suit.*

Another beautiful suit by H. Freeman of Philadelphia! Made in the USA, this lovely 3/2 sack has a lovely lapel roll. It is cut from a classic grey cloth with cream pinstriping, with a regular interjection of a single thread of dark red to accent this. This is half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It features two button cuffs and is half-lined. The trousers are flay front. This suit is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in CONUS.

Tagged a 44L, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Inseam: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Waist: 18 3.4


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump with more drops...

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; 3 for $40 > $36!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Flying Scotsman Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*Thin, light weight... Madras!
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14* 

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; 3 for $40 > $36!
See more deals below...*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************
*Polo Shirts!*

*$9 > $8 each; Both for $15 > $12!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*


*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $9 > $8**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $9 > $8*

*$9 > $8 each; Both for $15 > $12!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 32*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump with drops...

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14**Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## adoucett

A wonderful 3/2 Sack blazer from Brooks Brothers

Tagged size is 42L

Fantastic condition! This is the Brooksease model and is fully lined. It even appears to have a hook vent.

Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 26"
Length: 32"
P2P: 21.75"

Of course, made in the USA with Waterbury buttons.

Asking $50 shipped



Note- the whiter areas in photo are just from reflected light


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop*

42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $45 or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers gossamer-light sweater vest--perfect for Summer!*

This is a lovely sweater vest! Made from beautifully gossamer-light cotton in a classic cableknit, this sweater is a wonderful pale pink--perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, and so subtle as to be perfect for chaps who'd never otherwise wear pink!

This is in excellent condition except for a single thread bump, as shown, which was likely there from new.

*Size L, this measures:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Length (BOC at back): 26

*Asking just $20, or offer, shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## CMDC

Thrifting has been slow lately. A bit of an uptick the other day so some new shirt listings...

Brooks Brothers long sleeve madras sport shirt
Made in India
Size S

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers brown gingham button down sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers button down fun ocbd
Size L

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers button down tartan sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Burberry button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Size L

$22 conus



















Be a part of the Lily Pulitzer mania!!!! 
Lily Pulitzer polo shirt
Size M
Pit to Pit: 21; Length: 27.5

$19 conus



















Lacoste lavender polo shirt
Size 7 
Pit to Pit: 24.5; Length: 28

$19 conus


----------



## SuperTrad

I just PM'ed you CMDC


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recreate the Battle of Rorke's Drift!*

*Perfect for the more active and outdoorsy Trad, or for someone heading to safari, or else for someone who just wants to re-create their own miniature version of the Battle of Rorke's Drift, I have a pith/sun helmet and a safari/fishing vest!*

​*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING in the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Pith/Sun helmet. Made by Brookstone, this lovely lightweight helmet is perfect for summer... gardening wouldn't be the same without it! It features an adjustable interior band; the largest this expands to is 23". It also features an internal sweatband at the front. This is in excellent, likely unworn, condition. Asking just $22, or offer.

   

2) Safari/Fishing vest. made from 100% organic cotton, this is a wonderful vest! It features bellows pockets, a deep interior front pocket accessible through the placket, side adjusters at the back, and a breast pocket. This is in excellent condition, and utterly functional. Asking just $22, or offer.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Anyone got a 44R, 36/31, solid navy suit they're looking to pass on? Let me know, my son needs one for a wedding. It doesn't necessarily need to be trad.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Having a hard time saying no to that pith.


----------



## frosejr

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Having a hard time saying no to that pith.


Good thing he didn't display it on a pair of trousers. It would be too hard to resist the "pith your pants" jokes.


----------



## TweedyDon

frosejr said:


> Good thing he didn't display it on a pair of trousers. It would be too hard to resist the "pith your pants" jokes.


WONDEFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Monocle

Gents. Am seeking:

Quality Burgundy/Cordovan/Maroon colored belt in size 40

Pocket square in shade of pink, pref. dusty pink, but brighter is ok.

PM if you have anything to part with.

Thx.


----------



## CMDC

Some more new stuff...

Brooks Brothers olive linen sportcoat
2 button, darted
Made in USA
Tagged 43R

Pit to Pit: 23.5
Shoulder: 20
Length BoC: 31
Sleeve: 24

$45 conus



















Hickey Freeman charcoal w/brown and khaki windowpane sportcoat
2 button, darted
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 33
Sleeve: 26.5

$45 conus




























Brooks Brothers flannel trousers--slate blue/grey. I am confident that these are unworn. Perfect condition
Made in USA
Pleated and uncuffed

36 waist; 32 inseam +2.5" underneath

$36 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren reds. Little if any wear.
Flat front, no cuff
36 x 34

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club bd sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club bd sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus


----------



## CMDC

Samuelsohn dark blue sportcoat
2 button, darted, single vent silk/cotton blend. Nice shoulders. 
Tagged 44T. 
Pit to Pit: 23.5; Shoulder: 19; Length BoC: 32.5; Sleeve: 26.5

$46 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Having a hard time saying no to that pith.


Do. Say no, I mean. Pith helmets are impossible to wear seriously. You will look like a costume-party idiot everywhere in the US, and like a colonialist everywhere else.

No offense to TD, but nobody who hasn't been cast to play Major-General Stanley should be wearing a pith helmet.


----------



## jfkemd

*
Vintage Gloverall Coat made for Eddie Bauer.
Marked Size: 40

*Measurements: 
shoulders: 18.5
armpits: 23
length from the bottom of the hood: 37.5
sleeves: 25
$90 shipped CONUS


----------



## efdll

Orgetorix said:


> Do. Say no, I mean. Pith helmets are impossible to wear seriously. You will look like a costume-party idiot everywhere in the US, and like a colonialist everywhere else.
> 
> No offense to TD, but nobody who hasn't been cast to play Major-General Stanley should be wearing a pith helmet.]
> 
> I would argue that if you wear what's considered proper in this forum, many will look at you as a costume-party idiot. Which is no reason to stop wearing what you and others here like. As for colonialists, do they wear pith helmets? I thought today's breed wore tailored suits and explored no further than corporate offices. Wear whatever you want. It's a jungle out there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

efdll said:


> Orgetorix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do. Say no, I mean. Pith helmets are impossible to wear seriously. You will look like a costume-party idiot everywhere in the US, and like a colonialist everywhere else.
> 
> No offense to TD, but nobody who hasn't been cast to play Major-General Stanley should be wearing a pith helmet.]
> 
> I would argue that if you wear what's considered proper in this forum, many will look at you as a costume-party idiot. Which is no reason to stop wearing what you and others here like. As for colonialists, do they wear pith helmets? I thought today's breed wore tailored suits and explored no further than corporate offices. Wear whatever you want. It's a jungle out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. First, I'm not sure what Orgetorix has against colonialists. PBS is re-running the excellent series on the Roosevelts, and Teddy looks pretty spiffy in his pith helmet. Would you look ridiculous wearing a pith helmet whilst fly fishing in Montana? I don't think so, presuming the other attire matches, but maybe that's just me--full disclosure, I do not fly fish but wish that I knew how. I find myself agreeing with Edfll--wear whatever you want, at least in this regard (there are, however, other sartorial limits that need not be bandied about here). I've been tempted by the pith helmet. I suspect that it is already gone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Duvel

jfkemd, that duffle looks wonderful. If only that tag said "42"...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thought the same thing, but was hoping for 44. I presume that it is pure wool.



Duvel said:


> jfkemd, that duffle looks wonderful. If only that tag said "42"...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Brooks Brothers (not outlet) recent black and white herringbone sports coat. Sized 44 Reg in really soft 100% lambswool. 

I could proxy this sportscoat for $60 shipped in North America. PM me if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL SHIRTS!*

*WONDERFUL, LUXURIOUS SHIRTS!

I have some WONDERFUL shirts to pass on today--including one from Marol of Bologna, reputedly one of the three best handmade shirtmakers in the world! This is joined by a Hilditch & Key, Italian Armani, and some lovely classic American-made Brooks Brothers!*



*As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; international inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Hilditch & Key of Jermyn Street. Size 18. This was, of course, Made in England from wonderfully soft two-fold cotton. It has a spread collar, and barrel cuffs. A wonderful shade of rich cream, this shirt has been professionally laundered. As such, it has some slight wrinkling near the placket, but this will come out with its first wash. It features H& thick, luxurious buttons. It's in excellent condition. Asking just $25, or offer.

   

2) MADE IN ITALY Armani Collezioni. Size 17L. A lovely Italian shirt, which demonstrates clearly Armani's reputation, before it started to slide into diffusion lines. Please do look at the close-up of the fabric, which is simply beautiful. This shirt is in excellent condition, except for a 1mm thread snag on one shoulder at the back. Asking just $20, or offer.

   

3) CLAIMED! Brooks Brothers. A classic MUST IRON OCBD! Size 16.5 - 35. Pale blue; excellent condition.

  

4) CLAIMED! Brooks Brothers. MADE IN THE USA. A classic MUST IRON OCBD! Size 16.5 - 35. Cream; excellent condition.

  

5) Marol of Bologna. Widely reputed to be among the BEST handmade shirts in the world, this is a really, really, REALLY gorgeous example of the shirtmaker's art! I'm not sure where to begin in describing it, so, for once, I'll just let the pictures do the talking. It's a size 17. It was Made in Italy-well, it was made in Bologna, so this is rather obvious! It's in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $35, or offer--a small fraction of its original retail.

     

6) Brooks Brothers MADE IN THE USA straight collar shirt. 16.5-35. The start of some minor fraying at the cuff, as shown, hence just Very Good condition, and so $15.


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> Do. Say no, I mean. Pith helmets are impossible to wear seriously. You will look like a costume-party idiot everywhere in the US, and like a colonialist everywhere else.
> 
> No offense to TD, but nobody who hasn't been cast to play Major-General Stanley should be wearing a pith helmet.


My grandmother always wore a pith helmet when she worked in a rose garden. Going through her estate we came across something like three boxes of unworn helmets, apparently she'd lose them so often she just bought them in bulk.


----------



## mhj

Sebago Horween Docksides - Size 11D
Brown

Worn twice. I bought them after the recent thread about them. They don't offer enough support to suit me. 

$30 including domestic shipping, photos provided on request.


----------



## DonCiccio

Just PM'ed you Mr TweedyDon.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thanks to Tweedy Don for a selection of madras ties! Not pictured is the loveliest one, which I'm giving to my 13-year-old (soon to appear on WAYWT).


----------



## CMDC

Ties...
I will be out of town Sat-Mon if you PM and don't get a response.

Chipp. 3.25" width
Light yellow/cream linen; carrots and rabbit; short haired dachshund

$18 conus each



















Brooks Brothers; Neiman Marcus; Robert Talbott
3.25" each
$16 conus each



















Brooks Brothers Pindot (navy dots) 3.5"; Abercrombie and Fitch (made in USA) 3.75"; Viyella 4"
$16 conus each



















Polo Ralph Lauren 3.5" each
$14 conus each


----------



## TweedyDon

*Henley Royal Regatta Tie, by Toye, Kenning & Spencer, Ltd. Perfect for a rower--or an Anglophile trad!*

This is a lovely tie, made exclusively for Henley Royal Regatta by Toye, Kenning & Spencer, by appointment to H.M. the Queen. This is in excellent condition, and would be perfect for a rower! Measures: 3 1/2".

*Asking just $14, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL SUMMER JACKETS NOW $25 OR LESS--SHIPPED!*

*ALL SUMMER JACKETS NOW $29 OR LESS, BOXED AND SHIPPED IN THE USA!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, despite the lowness of these prices *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offer!*

*
1) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*2) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*3) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

*WHY IS THIS STILL HERE?! *

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*4) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2




   

*5) CLASSIC LINEN JACKET! Cut from Moygashel linen-the best there is!*

Moygashel linen mill in Ireland was founded in 1795, and is still under the control of descendants of the original family who started it. They produce some of the finest linens in the world, and this jacket is cut from pure Moydashel linen, in the colouring that is so classic that it has come to be termed simply "linen".

This jacket has a three button front, subtle darts, and flapped pockets. In it unvented, and fully lined. It is half-canvassed. It's in absolutely beautiful condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 42S, but see measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 29 1/4





   

*6) LOVELY sturdy Italian Unstructured Cotton Jacket in Glen Plaid--with SURGEON'S CUFFS!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no country of origin tag remaining, this has an Italian size marking, and so I believe that it was Made in Italy. It's a beautiful jacket cut from sturdy cotton; the patterning and colourway are wonderful, being a classic dark glen plaid with red overchecking. As befits its heritage this is a lovely unstructured jacket; it is unlined. It has twin vents, a three button front--which is almost a 3/2.5 roll at the lapel-- and darting. It has patch pockets. It has a lovely Continental appearance! It has four button cuffs--and these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, surprisingly on a cotton jacket!

This really is a terrific jacket, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged Italie 52 (US 42) Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/8



    

*8) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



     

*9) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



   

*10) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



  

*11) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*12) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*13) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*14) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*15) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$20, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*16) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*17) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



    

*18) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## jfkemd

*Yale Co-op Tie by Rivetz of Boston*

excellent condition.
56 inches
3.25 inches wide
$18 shipped CONUS


----------



## Monocle

Thinking autumn a little bit today. 2 items.

1. 1960's _*Neiman Marcus *_vintage 3/2 in a beautiful golden wheat color. No issues. Sized like a *42R *but check measurements please. Half Canvas. Hook vent. Wool.
W23 L31 Sh18.5 SL25 Drop to top button 12" lapels are 3". *$49 shipped.*


2. 1960's Campus vtg Harrington style (no flaps) unlined breaker/shell with Talon zip. Sized LARGE. The color I would characterize as somewhat British Khaki, with maybe a tinge more of a mustardy color. But that's my eye. Nonethless, it's rather bold. W24 L25.5 SL33.5 *$26.00 shipped.

*


----------



## mjc

*38R jackets*

With great exercise comes great increase in chest size. And so, my 38R jackets must go.

Vintage Harris Tweed, Made in England.
sh 18.5, p-p 20.5, w 19.5, sl 24.5, boc 31

 

Jos. Banks Blue Harris Tweed, excellent condition - I bought it new.
sh 20, sl 24.5, p-p 21.5, w 20, boc 31, marked 38R

 

Jos. Banks brown wool, excellent condition - I bought it new.
sh 19, sl 23.75, p-p 21.25, w 19.5, boc 30, marked 38R

 

Unlined unstructured lovely blue Canali Kei jacket, Made in Italy. I forget where I picked this up, but new ones are crazy-expensive. Excellent condition. Very luxurious feel, in the manner of those decadent Europeans. Sad to see it go, but it simply does not fit me.
sh 18.5, p-p 20, w 19, sl 24.75, boc 29.5

 

$20 each except $50 for the Canali, plus $20 shipping to Canada/USA. (I'm in Canada.)

I'm interested in linen / camel / silk / tweed 40R jackets with ~24.5 sleeves, ~18.5 shoulders, 20-21 waist.


----------



## Winny94

Trafalgar paisley braces. $15 Shipped.

















Burberry Blue Plaid. $15 Shipped.
Tagged as a L.
Chest-26"
Should-21.75"
Sleeve-25"

















The Knack vintage plaid sport coat. $20 shipped.
Chest-24.75"
Shoulder seam-19.5"
Sleeve-27"
BOC length-32"

























Lot of 2 Allen Edmonds shoes. 11.5 AA $40 shipped for the pair.


































Florsheim Royal Imperial loafers (Fantastic condition) 10.5E $25 shipped.

























Vintage Allen Edmonds Nassau Shark Skin 10B $60 shipped.










































Please contact me with any questions, offers, image requests or anything else.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC TRAD SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*ALL CLAIMED, OR PENDING, APART FROM THE RL MADRAS--
--which now appears below, in the next set!*

​
*Sumer is icumen in*, and you can enjoy it to the full with these wonderful tradly shirts, including traditional handwoven madras from The English Shop of Princeton, The English Sports Shop of Bermuda, and other find trad. clothiers, and Hawaiian shirts, including a beauty from Reyn Spooner!​*

*This is amusing if you're an academic!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*, with international inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) NWT Land's End genuine handwoven madras. Size L; 16 - 16.5. Made in the USA. Absolutely excellent condition! Chest: 23 1/4. Asking just $18.



  

2) Ralph Lauren madras--genuine handwoven madras. Size L. Long sleeves; excellent condition. Asking just $20. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: c.34.



 

3) Lord & Taylor "Kensington" collection. Another genuine handwoven madras shirt! Size XL. Chest: 21 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.



  

4) House of Logan of Maine summer casual shirt. A beautiful shirt from an absolute classic trad. clothier; House of Logan has been in operation as an upscale clothier for over 70 years, as a family run business! Their website is here:

https://www.houseoflogan.com/

This shirt is beautiful! Size L; chest: 24 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.



 

5) TRAD SUMMER GRAIL! This is wonderful--a beautiful classic hued handwoven, long-sleeved authentically handwoven madras shirt from The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four Princeton Ivy clothiers from the Golden Age! This is in absolutely excellent condition. Chest: 23 1/4; sleeve: 34 3/4. Asking just $22.





 

6) ANOTHER TRAD CLASSIC! A beautiful and classically subdued Madras in shades of grey, blue, and cream, this is from The English Sports Shop of Bermuda, a trad haven for the vacationing Ivy set! This carries a lovely vintage madras label. This is in excellent condition, and is size L; Chest: 23. Short sleeves. Asking just $18.



  

7) REYN SPOONER popover Hawaiian shirt. When it comes to Hawaiian shirts it doesn't get better than Reyn Spooner--and this is a beautiful example! Size XL, this is in excellent condition. Chest: 24. Asking just $22.



 

8) Land's End Hawaiian shirt. Size 16 - 16.5. This has a tiny smudge on the seam near the front pocket, as shown; this will come out with the first laundering. However, because of this this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $15!



 

9) Paradise Found of Hawaii. MADE IN THE USA. All rayon. Excellent condition! Size L; chest: 21 3/4. Excellent condition! Just $15.



 

10) VINTAGE Banana Republic Safari Shirt. This dates from the time when Banana Republic were a serious clothier, and actually did outfit people for safaris and adventurous travel, as the label on this shirt claims. The company that produced this shirt has NOTHING in common with the current mall brand apart from the name! This is a very, very well-made safari shirt, in excellent condition. Made in the BRITISH CROWN COLONY OF HONG KONG. Size XL; chest: 24 1/4, sleeve: 37 1/4. Asking just $18.


----------



## Reuben

TweedyDon said:


> *IVY/TRAD SUMMER SHIRTS!*
> 
> ​
> *Sumer is icumen in*, and you can enjoy it to the full with these wonderful tradly shirts, including traditional handwoven madras from The English Shop of Princeton, The English Sports Shop of Bermuda, and other find trad. clothiers, and Hawaiian shirts, including a beauty from Reyn Spooner!​*


One of each, please.


----------



## gamma68

TweedyDon said:


> ​
> *Sumer is icumen in​*


*

Chaucer?​*


----------



## efdll

gamma68 said:


> Chaucer?[/CENTER]
> [/B]


Uncertain 13th century authorship. And, famously, Ezra Pound.


----------



## FLMike

TweedyDon said:


> *IVY/TRAD SUMMER SHIRTS!*
> 
> ​
> *Sumer is icumen in*, and you can enjoy it to the full with these wonderful tradly shirts, including traditional handwoven madras from The English Shop of Princeton, The English Sports Shop of Bermuda, and other find trad. clothiers, and Hawaiian shirts, including a beauty from Reyn Spooner!​*


Whoever bought the one from The English Shop of Princeton....if it doesn't work out for some reason, I'd love to take it off your hands. Thanks!


----------



## AWZ

(SOLD) Allen Edmonds Black Grayson Size 8.5 D

These are in good condition with only a little wear.

$40.00

PM if interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*You like shirts? I have shirts! SIXTY FIVE SHIRTS!*

*SIXTY FIVE SHIRTS!

Since the summer shirts were almost all claimed within twelve hours... here are 65 more shirts, including many summer classics!

​**​*
​
*I have a whole slew of beautiful and classic shirts to pass on today, from exquisite Italian makers Marol of Bologna, to the Ivy classic of authentic short sleeve madras--and everything in between! From the overstuffed closets of efdll, Patrick, Reuben, 32rollandrock, and myself!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Gitman Bros. Authentic Madras shirt for Paul Simon. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. Size XL. Chest: 23 1/2. Asking just $18.






2) Alvin Dennis of Lexington Va. Excellent condition. Mad ein the USA. Size 16.5-35. Asking $17.





3) Orvis. 82% cotton, 18% wool. A lovely check shirt, perfect for Fall! Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 22 1/4; sleeve: 34. Asking just $18.



 

4) Huntington popover. Made in the USA. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Short sleeves. Excellent condition. Asking $16.



 

5) Gitman Bros. chambray colored shirt. Lovely! Made in the USA. Tab collar. 17/5-35. Excellent condition. Asking $18.



  

6) RL Polo polo shirt. The American icon! Burgundy. Size L. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 23. Asking just $16.



 

7) Lacoste. A beautiful pale pink! A summer Ivy classic. Size 6. Chest: 21 1/2. Excellent condition. Just $16.



 

8) Bonobos shirt. Popover. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $16.





9) Brooks Brothers shirt in Irish linen. A gorgeous shade of pale yellow, my pictures don't do this justice at all! Immaculate condition. Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve: 34. Size M. Asking just $20.



 

10) Land's End OCBD. 17-34. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. $15.



 

11) Burberry. A beautiful shirt in the classic novacheck, this also features the Burberry Knight logo discreetly on the chest pocket. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking just $22.





 

12) RL Polo shirt. An American icon! In burgundy with a navy logo. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22. Asking $16.



 

13) RL Polo shirt. An American icon! Dark grey, with red logo. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23. Asking $16.



 

14) RL Polo shirt. In black, with red logo. Size L. Chest: 22. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15.



 

15) RL Polo shirt. In a lovely purple-blue, with a red logo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 25. Asking just $16.



 

16) RL Polo shirt. In black. Size L. Chest: 23. Very Good/Excellent condition. Red logo. Asking just $15.





17) J. McLaughlin polo shirt. In a lovely orange and lilac stripe. Very Good/Excellent condition. From the Princeton store, this originally cost a fortune! Chest: 22 1/4. Asking $16.



 

18) Ralph Lauren madras--genuine handwoven madras. Size L. Long sleeves; excellent condition. Asking just $20. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: c.34.



 [/URL

19) MADE IN ITALY Armani Collezioni. Size 17L. A lovely Italian shirt, which demonstrates clearly Armani's reputation, before it started to slide into diffusion lines. Please do look at the close-up of the fabric, which is simply beautiful. This shirt is in excellent condition, except for a 1mm thread snag on one shoulder at the back. Asking just $20, or offer.

[URL="https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/may212015brooksshirts/DSC07897_zpsviww7h08.jpg.html"]   

20) Marol of Bologna. Widely reputed to be among the BEST handmade shirts in the world, this is a really, really, REALLY gorgeous example of the shirtmaker's art! I'm not sure where to begin in describing it, so, for once, I'll just let the pictures do the talking. It's a size 17. It was Made in Italy-well, it was made in Bologna, so this is rather obvious! It's in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $25, or offer--a small fraction of its original retail.

     

21) Brooks Brothers MADE IN THE USA straight collar shirt. 16.5-35. The start of some minor fraying at the cuff, as shown, hence just Very Good condition, and so $15.

  

22) Brooks Brothers "Makers" shirt. Clearly custom made, this is for the larger trad! Chest: 20 1/4; sleeve" 36 1/2; length: 33. Asking just $16.

  

23) LL Bean script label shirt. Chest pocket. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 35; length: 29 3/4. Asking just $15.

  

24) Mercer & Sons. Trad GRAIL shirt! 17.5-35. Very Good condition. Asking just $24.

  

25) Mercer & Sons. Another Trad GRAIL shirt! 16.5-34. Excellent condition! Asking just $24

  

26) MADE IN USA Land's End rugby. A lovely, classic shirt. This has some minor pilling throughout, hence is in Very Good condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 25 1/2; length: 29 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

27) Brooks Brothers tartan. 16.5-R. Made in the USA. Asking just $18.

  

28) Bentini. Laundry mark on label, as shown. French cuffs. Chest: 21, sleeve: 32.5. Just $15.

  

29) Ciro Citterio. 16. Sleeve c. 34. French cuffs. Asking just $16.

  

30) Dolce & Gabbana. 17.5. Made in Italy. Asking just $20.

   

31) J. Press. 17-33. Excellent! Asking just $22.

 

32) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-35. Made in the USA. French cuffs. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $20.

 

33) Turnbull & Asser. 16.5. GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Asking just $23

  

34) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $10.

    

35) Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $12

  

36) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

37) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

[38) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

39) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

40) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

41) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

42) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

43) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

44) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

45) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

46) BOYS SIZE (thanks to Steve Smith for noting this!) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

47) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

48) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

49) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

50) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

51) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $15

  

52) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

53) House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

54) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

55) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

56) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

57) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

58) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $10.

  

59) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

60) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $15.

  

61) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in yellow. Size M. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2. Made in the USA, this fastens by LL bean's small snaps, making it perfect for cold days and numb fingers! This does have a smudge on the front by the left pocket, a single thread pull under the collar on the left, and a tiny mark on the right shoulder area, hence this is just in Good condition, and so is just $12 shipped!

      

62) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in scarlet. Size S. Chest: 19 3/4; sleeve: 31 1/2. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition, except for some slight rubbing on the right cuff, as shown. Just $20, or offer.

     

63) LL Bean chamois cloth shirt in forest green. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Just $20, or offer.

   

64) Gitman dress shirt in white. SIze 17.5-36. Small pen mark on front, hence just Good condition. $12.



  

65) Gitman dress shirt in white. Size 17-36. Very Good condition. $15.


----------



## Winny94

WANTED/ISO/LOOKING FOR:

denim jacket (either Sherpa lined or not). Medium to dark wash. Size ~42.

please contact me if you have something taking up space in your closet, thanks.


----------



## Yuca

Bit of a long shot, but anyone got a summer sack suit in 39R? 2 or 3 button, any era considered but must be a sack with high rise trousers. Cotton, tropical wool or wash n wear style cloth. A 40R could possibly work too.

I know one of our great sellers has a new Press cotton suit on Ebay in that size but it just doesn't have the rise I'm seeking (plus lapels and vent are a bit much for my tastes).


----------



## TweedyDon

*Memorial Day Seersucker Suits!*

*There's nothing more evocative of an Ivy Style summer than a seersucker suit, and I'm very pleased to have three to pass on today, both single breasted and a much rarer double-breasted version!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC Seersucker suit from Haspel. *

A lovely contemporary version of the classic seersucker suit this beauty from Haspel is in absolutely excellent condition. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this has four button cuffs and an unusual twin vent. The trousers are cuffed, and pleated. This is, of course, all cotton. It is quarter-lined. A recent model, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 20 1/8
Inseam: 30 1/8 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff.



    

*2) GORGEOUS Classic Seersucker suit from Corbin--sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

It doesn't get much better than this! First, this is cut from all cotton seersucker in classic blue and white stripes. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great (and often overlooked) trad. clothiers. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

As well as being made by Corbin this was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel _Avenger_ in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

It doesn't get much more trad than this!

*As steal at just $60, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3 1/2)



      

*3) RARE Double-breasted seersucker suit from Alan Royce of Princeton!*

This is wonderful, and rare! Owing to their inherent casual nature seersucker suits rarely venture beyond the classic two button closure, and 3/2 sack, but that didn't deter Alan Royce, one of the major Ivy clothiers of Princeton of the Golden Age, from producing this--a wonderful double breasted seersucker suit with peak lapels! I've never seen one of these before, and it's simply wonderful. Cut from classic cream and blue seersucker, which presents with a more subdued, sepia tone that cream and white, which might have been a bit much for a double-breasted, this has a 6 by 1 button closure, and, obviously, the appropriate peak lapels. It has a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The pants are pleated and cuffed.

The jacket has one tiny spot on the sleeve, as shown. The trousers have several similar small spots on the front, as I've attempted to capture in the pictures--since these are small and seersucker tends to have a camouflaging effects they're hard to see, but they are there. They seem to be the remnants of a long-gone garden party cocktail!

This suit is perfectly wearable as a suit, but I'm pricing it as an odd jacket, owing to the spotting on the trousers. It is in overall Very Good condition.

*It's a steal at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 5/8

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

*New With Tags Brooks Brothers Egyptian Cotton Pinpoint Button Down. All are Slim Fit. Made in USA. Retail $185. Very fine pinpoint oxford cloth. Wears like broadcloth IMO.*

$59.

White 15-33, 16-34 , 16.5-34
Blue 15-32, 15-33, 15-34, 15.5-33, 16-34sold, 16-35, 17.5-36sold


----------



## Steve Smith

*Trad Special*

Price includes US shipping.

Current catalog item, Retail $225. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Egyptian Cotton White with Blue Check and Blue Embroidered Seahorses Button Down. Mother of Pearl Buttons. All are Madison Fit (Traditional Fit) and Regular sleeve length. The XL has two small mill flaws on the back and is $45. All others are *$55*.

Small 14.5-33.5 P2P 21.5
Med 15.75- 34 23.25
Large 16.5-35 25
XL 17.5-36 26.5
XXL 18.5-35.5 28.5SOLD


----------



## J. Andrew

*Not trad, but previous exchange buy to pass on*

I'm offering 3  bespoke, fully canvassed suits originally purchased from member TweedyDon in trad forum and never got around to having them altered. All three were made for the same individual, here are the details: 

Lovely bespoke/MTM classic suits by Tom James in charcoal with a pinstripe, Charcoal with double pinstripe, and Milky Coffee pinstripe, all three are FULLY canvassed, hand-tailored, and fully lined; all are standard two-button contemporary cuts with dartsand single vents. The trouserson all are prepared for suspenders rather than a belt (interior buttons, interior reinforcing patches, and waist gripper) and are cuffed. All three are in absolutely excellent condition, and were clearly very sparingly worn. All three were tailored in the USA. If these would fit you, snap them up--they're wonderful suits, and at this price could easily be worn everyday!

Asking $150 shipped CONUS Or Best Offer. Will consider international, shipped at cost. PM me for questions

Measurements:

Charcoal: 
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+2 3/16)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/8
Inseam: 29 7/8, to let down, plus 1 1/2 cuffs.


https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets006.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets004.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets007.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets008.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets009.jpg

Double pinstripe: 
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/4

Waist (laid flat): 20 1/2
Inseam: 30 + 1 to let down + 1 3/4 cuffs.

Cannot find the original pictures so please bear with my shots below:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...FdZ&authuser=0
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...zQ4&authuser=0

Milky coffee pinstripe:


https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets011.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets012.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets014.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets016.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets017.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets018.jpg
Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4

Waist: 20
Inseam: 30 + 1 (to let down) + 1 1/2 cuffs.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer SHopes, in 9.5 medium!*

*I have some lovely Ivy summer shoes to pass on, all in US size 9.5, from the overstuffed closet of efdll!*

As always, I *OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Polo white bucks. THE classic Ivy summer shoe, these are in excellent overall condition, with little wear to the soles and only minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown. These were bench made in England, and have the classic hard red soles. There is no size marked, but they're a US 9.5 medium width.

*Asking just $49, or offer.*



   

2) Classic white bucks from Cole Haan. In Very Good condition, these have some minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown, and minor wear to the insoles. Size 9.5 Medium.

*Asking just $29, or offer.*



    

3) Sperry Topsiders in brick red. Size 9.5. Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*



    

4) Jack Purcell Converse sneakers. Size 9.5. Excellent condition, except for some minor discoloration under the laces by one eyelet, as shown.

*Asking just $20, or offer.*


----------



## Yuca

Vintage Brooks suit of the highest quality! Unfortunately this no longer fits me, and I strongly suspect it to be a 38R. It's from the 70s or 80s, and it's no exaggeration to say that the quality of cloth and contruction are outstanding.











The condition is superb except for one thing - whilst it was in my wardrobe (when I bought it it did fit me) somehow it attracted some moth damage around the crotch of the trousers that is mostly visible in the last photo (the suit has subsequently been frozen and aired so the moths are long gone). A tailor can sort these holes out easily, and the rest of the suit is faultless with many years' life left.

But due to the repairs needed it's going for a bargain price: 60USD inc. shipping from the UK to the US!


Shoulders 17.5", sleeve 24 1/8", pit to pit 20 1/4", full jacket length 31", trouser waist 31 1/2", inside leg 28 1/4". Trousers have the absolute classic 1 3/4" cuffs.


It's a hell of a suit so anyone in a 38R would be well advised to buy it, fix it and wear it frequently.


----------



## TweedyDon

*HUNDREDS OF FREE TIES!!*

I have a lot of ties that I'll be listing here shortly, including some gorgeous vintage Italian ties, vintage Langrock ties, and some real beauties from The English Shop, Talbott, and even Hermes and (whisper this on the Trad Exchange) NWT Kiton! And when I say a LOT, I mean hundreds of lovely tradly ties that will be coming here in the next few weeks.

It takes time to list ties, and I also have a LOT of other ties (i.e., NOT Italian or Langrock vintage, Hermes, and so on!) that, well, frankly, aren't really worth listing individually. And so I've decided just to give them away! *The deal's simple--send me $15 to cover shipping, and I'll send as many as will fit into a Medium SIze Priority Box--about 25 - 30 or so. *

This would be a great opportunity for a younger chap who's graduating or in college and needs some ties that are simply respectable for a first job, a summer position, or an internship, and isn't in a position to shell out a lot for them. It'll also be great if you'd just like a whole lot more ties to pick through! 

As I said, *these are ties that aren't really worth listing individually*. They're all silk, and are wearable, but aren't necessarily very trad, and aren't from great makers--just department store brands or mall makers, like Club Room, Arrow, Nautica, Gap, Van Heusen, and so on. They'll be a random selection of neats, paisleys, patterns, and so on, and will be around 3.25" to 3.75" wide. My guess is that you'll be able to find at least four or five you'll like in each selection--maybe you'll get lucky and like them all, maybe unlucky...! (But that's unlikely--I hope!)

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## Monocle

*SOLD* 3 Vintage custom suits from FR Tripler NY - Dated 1969. Absolutely excellent condition. These are tailored at a 39Long, and may be tailored further. The dimensions are virtually identical, with tiny variances. PM me for any info not initially posted here. The green herringbone is the only suit with darts. The light green is tropical weight. Asking *$55* each.

Jackets:
W 21.5"
L 32"
Shoulder 17.75"
Sleeve: 26"
Drop 13.5"

Trousers:
W 15.5"
Ins 31"
Out 42.5"
Rise 12"
Thigh 13"
Cuff 8.5"


----------



## Tilton

PRL/C&J Monkstraps, 9.5D.

Very good condition, not much wear. Polish build-up that I would rather not put the elbow grease into removing.




http://imgur.com/fQfxc


AE Montecito pennies, 9D.

Nice condition, bit of polish build-up, but not a whole lot.



http://imgur.com/R4SMy


Open to offers on either.


----------



## WillBarrett

Lot of Four Lands End Tailored Fit Shirts in size 16x34.

Good for the skinnier trad, these four shirts would work well after hours or in a business casual environment. I have four shirts – red gingham, green gingham, green stripe and light blue stripe. These are must-iron poplin shirts as you will find at this link. A good value for anyone needing to beef up their shirt rotation.




Asking $40 or offer to box and ship these to you tomorrow. Please let me know if you’re interested. Pictures forthcoming, but I wanted to put this out there while I was thinking about it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

Many thanks to TD for the pith helmet. It will look great guarding me from the sun at Soldier Field over Fourth of July weekend. Also plan on wearing it to a corn dog festival on the summer solstice. It will look ridiculous at neither occasion.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Many thanks to TD for the pith helmet. It will look great guarding me from the sun at Soldier Field over Fourth of July weekend. Also plan on wearing it to a corn dog festival on the summer solstice. It will look ridiculous at neither occasion.


If you get bored, wear it and nothing else to Burning Man.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It is actually very cool. Been pondering Burning Man, but I'm more a Rainbow Gathering guy. Call me a traditionalist.



drlivingston said:


> If you get bored, wear it and nothing else to Burning Man.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Many thanks to TD for the pith helmet. It will look great guarding me from the sun at Soldier Field over Fourth of July weekend. Also plan on wearing it to a corn dog festival on the summer solstice. It will look ridiculous at neither occasion.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Reuben said:


>


Nice shirt...


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> If you get bored, wear it and nothing else to Burning Man.


If you do, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do *NOT* post any pictures on WAYWT!

PS: I'm delighted this found such a good home!


----------



## style417

If anyone has a silk pink with navy pindot tie and/or a woven light/med grey tie for sale, please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## Duvel

That's not one of those pith bulls I keep hearing about, is it?


----------



## drlivingston

Or one of those nasty pith vipers.


----------



## Spin Evans

Duvel said:


> That's not one of those pith bulls I keep hearing about, is it?


How pithy.


----------



## Steve Smith

Own a new Brooks Brothers Tuxedo for the price of a rental.

Price includes US shipping. Know your size / understand measurements. No returns.

New Old Stock Brooks Brothers Brooksease 100% Wool Tuxedos. These were originally sold as separates so I am offering them to you that way. *$180 *buys one pair of pants and one jacket. These are all made in the USA. There are two different types of labels (shown in pics), but they are all a perfect fabric match. I will match pants and jackets with the same label type if possible. There are no sleeve buttons included but they are easy to find. All jackets have satin lapels. All pants have satin stripes on outer leg seam.

Jacket length is bottom of collar. Jacket sleeves are baste stitched to that length.

All Pants are pleated and unhemmed. R length pants are about 36.5 inseam. L length pants are longer.
*
Notch Lapel Jackets*
*52R* P2P 27, Sh 22, Sl 25.5, L 32
*54R* 28, 22 5/8, 25.75, 32
*54L* 28.25, 22.75, 27.75, 33
*56R* 29, 23 5/8, 27, 32.25

*Peak Lapel Jackets*
*50XL* 26, 21.5, 27.5, 34.5
*54XL* 27.75, 22.75, 28.5, 35 5/8
*56XL* 28.75, 23 1/8, 28 5/8, 34 3/8

*Shawl Collar Jacket*
*54R* 28, 22.25, 25 5/8, 32 5/8

*Pants*
*44R* This pair has a small cut at 34.5 inches on inseam. Don't buy if you need more than a 34 inseam.
*45R*
*46R*
*48R*
*48L*
*50R*
*50L*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on seersucker!*

*There's nothing more evocative of an Ivy Style summer than a seersucker suit, and I'm very pleased to have three to pass on today, both single breasted and a much rarer double-breasted version!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CLASSIC Seersucker suit from Haspel. *

A lovely contemporary version of the classic seersucker suit this beauty from Haspel is in absolutely excellent condition. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting, this has four button cuffs and an unusual twin vent. The trousers are cuffed, and pleated. This is, of course, all cotton. It is quarter-lined. A recent model, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 20 1/8
Inseam: 30 1/8 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff.



    

*2) GORGEOUS Classic Seersucker suit from Corbin--sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

It doesn't get much better than this! First, this is cut from all cotton seersucker in classic blue and white stripes. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great (and often overlooked) trad. clothiers. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

As well as being made by Corbin this was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

It doesn't get much more trad than this!

*As steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3 1/2)



      

*3) RARE Double-breasted seersucker suit from Alan Royce of Princeton!*

This is wonderful, and rare! Owing to their inherent casual nature seersucker suits rarely venture beyond the classic two button closure, and 3/2 sack, but that didn't deter Alan Royce, one of the major Ivy clothiers of Princeton of the Golden Age, from producing this--a wonderful double breasted seersucker suit with peak lapels! I've never seen one of these before, and it's simply wonderful. Cut from classic cream and blue seersucker, which presents with a more subdued, sepia tone that cream and white, which might have been a bit much for a double-breasted, this has a 6 by 1 button closure, and, obviously, the appropriate peak lapels. It has a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The pants are pleated and cuffed.

The jacket has one tiny spot on the sleeve, as shown. The trousers have several similar small spots on the front, as I've attempted to capture in the pictures--since these are small and seersucker tends to have a camouflaging effects they're hard to see, but they are there. They seem to be the remnants of a long-gone garden party cocktail!

This suit is perfectly wearable as a suit, but I'm pricing it as an odd jacket, owing to the spotting on the trousers. It is in overall Very Good condition.

*It's a steal at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 5/8

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, despite the lowness of these prices *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offer*!

*
1) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*2) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*3) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*4) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*6) LOVELY sturdy Italian Unstructured Cotton Jacket in Glen Plaid--with SURGEON'S CUFFS!*

This is wonderful! Although there is no country of origin tag remaining, this has an Italian size marking, and so I believe that it was Made in Italy. It's a beautiful jacket cut from sturdy cotton; the patterning and colourway are wonderful, being a classic dark glen plaid with red overchecking. As befits its heritage this is a lovely unstructured jacket; it is unlined. It has twin vents, a three button front--which is almost a 3/2.5 roll at the lapel-- and darting. It has patch pockets. It has a lovely Continental appearance! It has four button cuffs--and these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, surprisingly on a cotton jacket!

This really is a terrific jacket, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged Italie 52 (US 42) Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/8





   

*7) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2







  

*8) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*9) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



 
   

*10) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

ON HOLD

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*11) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*12) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*13) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*14) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*15) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$18, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*16) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*17) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



  
  

*18) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

ON HOLD

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## Yuca

Brand new made in the US Bass Weejun penny loafers! Size 7 1/2 EEE (extra wide).








We all know the old made in the US Weejuns are infinitely better than today's, so if this is your size do not delay. I bought these in error (I thought they were normal width) and now I want rid, preferably to a good home - if they work for you offer me whatever you want and it will be received gratefully.


----------



## jfkemd

*Price Reduction*



jfkemd said:


> *Yale Co-op Tie by Rivetz of Boston*
> 
> excellent condition.
> 56 inches
> 3.25 inches wide
> *$15 shipped CONUS*


pg1121


----------



## DFPyne

It's been a while but I need to unload some things to furnish my new apartment. Offers are welcome and reduced shipping on multiple items. Please let me know if you have any questions or would like additional photos.

J. Press 44R 3/2 Seersucker Blazer - Made in USA
[$75 Shipped]
Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 24"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Length Below Collar: 31


Brooks Brothers Brooksease 43R 3/2 Navy Blazer - Made in USA
[$65 Shipped]
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Shoulders: 19"
Length Below Collar: 30.5"


16.5-33 J. Press Blue Oxford w/ White Club Collar - Made in USA
[$35 Shipped]


16.5-33 J. Press Blazer Strip Shirt - Made in USA
*Note the little snag on the lower left of the pocket which causes a small interruption in the stripe
[$30 Shipped]


16.5R - Brooks Brothers Orange and Grey Graph Check Shirt
[$35 Shipped]


16-33 Gitman Brothers TXX Pinpoint Oxford Shirt - Made in USA
[$25 Shipped]


15/15.5 (Vintage Medium - fits more like a modern Small) McGreggor Madras Shirt
Features Locker Loop and 3rd Collar Button 
[$30 Shipped]


36L (38" Inseam) NOS Vintage Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket Reds - Made in the USA 
[$40 Shipped]


36"W 25" Inseam (1.25" Cuff) Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket Reds - Made in China [Would make great shorts too!]
[$30 Shipped]


38"W 32" Inseam (3.5" Let Out) Long Rise Brooks Brothers NOS Navy & Red Madras Trousers
[$40 Shipped]


37" 28.5" Inseam (1.5" Cuff) Regular Rise Navy/Red/Green Madras Trousers
[$26 Shipped]


36"W 28" Inseam Bleeding Madras Patchwork Trousers [Would make great shorts too!]
[$26 Shipped]


36"W 28" Inseam Blue-hued Indian Madras Trousers by Knickers [Would make great shorts too!]
[$26 Shipped]


Lastly, I have two pairs of 10.5 C Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers.
One pair looks slightly older then the other. Both have a V-Cleat. Both in very serviceable condition.
[$75 Shipped Each]

Pair 1: 654109 93606 (Needs New Laces and I Would Guess Slightly Older)


Pair 2:143010 93606


----------



## 32rollandrock

Looking for an 18/34 point collar pinpoint (or preferably 100-percent cotton broadcloth) white dress shirt with barrel cuffs. Patrick sent me three by Brooks Brothers a few years ago, but the tag didn't comport with actual measurements neck-wise. You just can't trust that guy. Any rate, if someone has one and a bit smaller neck, say 17.5, than mine, happy to swap for the ones from Patrick.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers seersucker sport coat - 43 Long
Fully lined, looks to be the top half of a suit based on the size tag giving the trouser size.
19" shoulders
23" pit to pit
26.5" sleeves
32.5" length from BOC

Asking $40 shipped


----------



## CMDC

Epaulet forest green wool trousers. These are in unworn condition--perfect.
Made in USA
Flat front, no cuff
32 x 32

$40 conus



















Bills M2 olive heavy twill chinos
Made in USA
Flat front, no cuff
40 x 30.5

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve patch madras button down shirt
Made in India
Size L

$22 conus



















Rooster cotton madras tie
3.25" width
$18 conus


----------



## Christophe

Please, get these out of my closet!

I've been meaning to sell this here a long time but keep forgetting, and now I need room hahaha. 
First up, a like new Burberry light tweed jacket. 40R. Fabric is rather light tweed, extremely soft and almost silky, so perfect for fall/early winter. Brownish tan with olive, maroon, and navy checks. 2 button darted, double vent, 4 button cuff, and pretty soft shoulders. 100% wool, made in USA, I believe by Hickey Freeman. It is possibly unworn, the lapels roll softly, and the lining is uncreased. 
Here are measurements:
pit to pit: 22
shoulders across: 19
length: 30.25
sleeve length down the seam: 23.5 plus 1 under
Lapels: 3.5 at widest.

Pics:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/

Given it's condition, how about $35 shipped?

Also, Man in Wool double breasted flannel navy blazer. 6 button front darted, 3 button cuff, double vent. 100% wool, nice and heavy. In great shape, no issues, just a reliable fall/winter blazer. 
No tagged size, so Measurements:
p2p 20.5
length 30
shoulder 18
sleeve 21 plus .75 under
Pics:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/

Asking $30 shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## adoucett

Here's an interesting one:

A NOS summer-weight jacket made in the USA by Haspel, for Murray's Toggery Shop

https://postimg.org/image/j28bw94oh/

Listed size is 40L

Measures

Sleeve length: 25.5"
P2P: 19"
Shoulder 18"
Length: 33"

The color is a light grey/blue. As the tag indicates, this jacket is a cotton, ramie, linen blend.

Asking $45 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*HUNDREDS OF FREE TIES!*

*THIS OFFER IS STILL OPEN! Hundreds of ties (literally, hundreds) have been claimed, but there are still several boxes' worth available--and so this offer is still open!*

It takes time to list ties, and I also have a LOT of ties that, well, frankly, aren't really worth listing individually. (And I have a LOT of ties that are most definitely worth individual listing, including Hermes, vintage Langrock, and stunning vintages Italian ties from the late 1950s.... watch the Exchange in about two weeks for their appearence!  ) And so I've decided just to give them away! *The deal's simple--send me $15 to cover shipping, and I'll send as many as will fit into a Medium SIze Priority Box--about 25 - 30 or so. *

This would be a great opportunity for a younger chap who's graduating or in college and needs some ties that are simply respectable for a first job, a summer position, or an internship, and isn't in a position to shell out a lot for them. It'll also be great if you'd just like a whole lot more ties to pick through! 

As I said, *these are ties that aren't really worth listing individually*. They're all silk, and are wearable, but aren't necessarily very trad, and aren't from great makers--just department store brands or mall makers, like Club Room, Arrow, Nautica, Gap, Van Heusen, and so on. They'll be a random selection of neats, paisleys, patterns, and so on, and will be around 3.25" to 3.75" wide. My guess is that you'll be able to find at least four or five you'll like in each selection--maybe you'll get lucky and like them all, maybe unlucky...! (But that's unlikely--I hope!)

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## drlivingston

^^^ I should do something like this...


----------



## adoucett

^ I'll be first to sign up


----------



## 32rollandrock

You already have enough ties.



drlivingston said:


> ^^^ I should do something like this...


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOTE! I'll be out of town until next Friday with limited Internet access, and while I'll be checking my PMs each day and responding, I won't be able to do much until I return!*


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> You already have enough ties.


Nooooooo... I am talking about bulk sales.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Nooooooo... I am talking about bulk sales.


I have a feeling that if you were to start liquidating old inventory, I would need to rent a u-haul.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop...*

Brooks Brothers seersucker sport coat - 43 Long
Fully lined, looks to be the top half of a suit based on the size tag giving the trouser size.
19" shoulders
23" pit to pit
26.5" sleeves
32.5" length from BOC

Asking $36 shipped


----------



## MythReindeer

I am moving in the near future and want to send some neglected things to a good home. Prices include shipping to US. These need to go, so *offers are welcome*.

*Two white, royal oxford, point collar shirts* from Perlis, a New Orleans stalwart. These are virtually identical shirts with the exception of some marks on the sleeves of the second; they would be hidden by a jacket (shown as best I can in pictures). Maybe a better laundry wizard than me can remove them. Sized 15.5 x 32, I find the necks wear a bit larger than that. I had them slimmed in body and sleeve. Breast pocket.
Pit-to-pit: 22"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 21"
Shoulder-to-cuff: 22"
Back of collar-to-hem: 31"
Collar measures 16.25" around.
*$20* for unmarked shirt (pics:


http://imgur.com/xAUy2

)
*$15* for marked shirt (pics:


http://imgur.com/8YrZm

)
*$30 for both*

Get started on that winter wardrobe early with the next two!

*Land's End flannel button-down*. Tailored fit, size small. White with brown/burnt orange/blue plaid. Breast pocket. Worn a couple of times, before I admitted that it just doesn't fit me like I want. 
Pit-to-pit: 20.5"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 17.25"
Shoulder-to-cuff: 25"
Back of collar-to-hem: 28"
Pics:


http://imgur.com/QMpQ1

*$15
*
*J. Crew flannel button down*. Slim fit, size small. Navy with red horizontal stripes (close-up pic is closest to true color). Flap breast pocket. Same story as the Land's End.
Pit-to-pit: 20.25"
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 16.75"
Shoulder-to-cuff: 26"
Back of collar-to-hem: 29.5"
Pics:


http://imgur.com/LipmB

*$15*

*Take both flannels for $25!*


----------



## TexJake

Brooks Brothers Jacket. Marked Size 45R *$35 SHIPPED*
2 Button, Single Vent
Left sleeve has tear in lining (shown in picture), and about 5 inches above the end of the sleeve, looks like there was a few missed stitches, I don't see damage though (also pictured)
Shoulders: 20 3/4"
Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 25 1/4"
Length: 32 1/2"

    

Brooks Brothers Makers Pink OCBD Size 15 - 3 *PENDING*
Made In USA - Must Iron - Unlined Collar
Perfect Condition, aside from the wrinkles in the photos :redface:
Collar: 15"
Sleeve: 33"
Shoulder to End of Cuff: 24 1/4"
Shoulders: 17 1/4"
Chest: 23"
Length: 31 1/2"

  

Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos Hudson Size 38x32 *$15 SHIPPED*
Great Condition, Leg openings show the very beginnings of fray at points where they have been pressed. Otherwise, excellent.
Waist: 19"
Inseam: 32"

   

Brooks Brothers Irish Linen 36x34 (see measurements) *$15 SHIPPED
*These have been shortened, and have 1.5" cuffs. If cuffs taken down, approx. 2 1/4" fabric to let out, taking into account 1/4" allowance (total of 3 1/2" to add to length, assuming no cuffs, taking into account 1/4" allowances.).
Waist: 18"
Inseam: 28"


----------



## inq89

Didn't know where else to provide this, but just wanted to give *+1 Seller Feedback to SteveSmith* for reaching out to me when I made the "...Best time to buy Alden Unlined LHS?" thread. Turns out he had my exact size in flagship color #8, which was perfect because Brooks Bros. sold out a long time ago and currently does not have plans to restock. Prompt communication and offered a great price too.

Thanks again Steve!


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Thrifting has been slow lately. A bit of an uptick the other day so some new shirt listings...
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down tartan sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry button down sport shirt
> Made in USA
> Size L
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste lavender polo shirt
> Size 7
> Pit to Pit: 24.5; Length: 28
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Some more new stuff...
> 
> Hickey Freeman charcoal w/brown and khaki windowpane sportcoat
> 2 button, darted
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 33
> Sleeve: 26.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers flannel trousers--slate blue/grey. I am confident that these are unworn. Perfect condition
> Made in USA
> Pleated and uncuffed
> 
> 36 waist; 32 inseam +2.5" underneath
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren reds. Little if any wear.
> Flat front, no cuff
> 36 x 34
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Samuelsohn dark blue sportcoat
> 2 button, darted, single vent silk/cotton blend. Nice shoulders.
> Tagged 44T.
> Pit to Pit: 23.5; Shoulder: 19; Length BoC: 32.5; Sleeve: 26.5
> 
> $42 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ties...
> I will be out of town Sat-Mon if you PM and don't get a response.
> 
> Chipp. 3.25" width
> Light yellow/cream linen; carrots and rabbit (SOLD); short haired dachshund
> 
> $15 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers; Neiman Marcus; Robert Talbott
> 3.25" each
> $13 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Pindot (navy dots) 3.5" (SOLD); Abercrombie and Fitch (made in USA) 3.75"; Viyella 4"
> $13 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren 3.5" each
> $11 conus each


----------



## AWZ

Drops!



AWZ said:


> I have a few blazers and sport coats for sale
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers Silk/wool houndstooth 3/2 roll sack 45 R. Shoulder 20, Chest 23, Length (TOC) 31.25, Sleeve 24.5
> 
> NOW $25
> $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brother Navy 2 button worst wool 43 L. Shoulder 19.5, Chest 22, Length 34, Sleeve 25
> 
> NOW $20
> $30


----------



## AWZ

DROPS



AWZ said:


> Shirts for sale
> 
> Brooks Brothers Extra Slim Fit, Button Down Collar, Blue micro hounds tooth, 16.5-33
> 
> SOLD
> NOW $17
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Slim Fit, Blue and Green Striped, 16.5-32
> 
> NOW $17
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Extra Slim Fit, Blue OCBD, 16-36
> 
> NOW $25
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit, Green Oxford Cloth, 16.5-34/5
> 
> NOW $17
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brother White pinpoint OCBD. Unlined Collar, 16-34
> 
> NOW $17
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Lands End Blue OCBD. unfused collar. 16.5-34
> 
> NOW $17
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Slim Fit, Purple Stripe, 17.5-36
> 
> NOW $17
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Short Sleeve Madras. Large. Some wear and hole under placket
> 
> NOW $12
> $15


----------



## gamma68

*Bump for remaining items*. I'm open to offers, particularly on multiple items.



gamma68 said:


> *Brooks Brothers wide wale cords*
> Tan, Clark fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-30
> Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
> No issues
> *Asking $18 CONUS*
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Brooks Brothers twill trousers*
> British tan, Hudson fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-32
> Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
> No issues
> *Asking $18 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Brooks Brothers '346' short-sleeve madras shirt*
> Made in India, tagged size L
> Measures 23.5" chest, 31.5" length from bottom of collar
> No issues
> *Asking $15 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Small Trad alert!*
> 
> *Vintage Sero short-sleeve madras shirt*
> Made in Indian, tagged size M
> Measures 21.5" chest, 31.5" length from bottom of collar
> No issues
> *Asking $15 CONUS*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Wool nailhead suit from the Claymore Shop*
> Measures approximately 39L (please see measurements)
> 
> This is admittedly not the most Trad suit, but the cloth has a fantastic hand and the nailhead pattern is very handsome. The weight is suitable for fall/winter. There are no interior tags and I'm not certain who made it for the Claymore Shop, but it was a fine maker.
> 
> Two-button front, four-button cuffs, three interior pockets, jacket is fully lined
> Made in the USA
> Pleated front, braces buttons
> The only issue I see is a missing trouser button (an easy fix). No stains or holes.
> 
> ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS:
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Chest: 41"
> Waist: 39"
> Sleeve: 24.5" (+2.5")
> Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> Waist: 33" (with room to let out)
> Inseam: 32"
> Cuff width: 1.5"
> 
> *Asking $28 CONUS*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Brooks Brothers '346' white pinpoint dress shirt*
> 
> Slim fit, non-iron, tagged 16-2/3
> Measures 16.5"-33.25"
> No issues
> *Asking $18 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> *WEST MARINE NAVY CANVAS BOAT SHOES, 9.5*
> 
> West Marine makes some terrific boat shoes, but this particular model appears to be no longer available.
> 
> This pair is in great shape, with very little wear to the soles and insoles, and no canvas discoloration. (I'll let the lucky buyer take care of fading them just so.) The laces are still nice and bright. Very Trad footwear for spring through fall!*
> 
> Considering the condition and lack of availability, these shoes are a bargain at $29, which includes shipping anywhere in the CONUS.*
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> *OLIMPO SILK TIE, NEW WITH TAGS*
> 
> Equestrian theme, made in Spain. Reminiscent of Hermes ties in apperance and hand. Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or other flaws. Measures 3-7/8" x 57"
> 
> *Asking $15 CONUS*
> ​


----------



## gamma68

*THINK PINK!*

*Lands' End 'Original Oxford' pink Oxford cloth shirt*
Very nice shade of pink, would look fantastic under a tweed jacket.
Tagged 16.5-34-35
Measures 24" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve, 3" collar points
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*JCrew pink/white striped 100's 2-ply cotton shirt*
Tagged size L (16-16.5)
Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*JCrew Baird McNutt Irish linen shirt*
Baird McNutt produces some of the finest linen available.
Tagged size L
Measures 22" pit-to-pit, 35.5" sleeve
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*


----------



## Winny94

I'm in the market for a good quality (AE, Alden, etc.) monk or double monk straps in size 10d or 10.5d. I'm open to any shade of brown or black.

please let me know if you have something you'd like to unload.

thanks


----------



## Christophe

DROPS: Burberry jacket is sold, the double breasted blazer is still available - let's try $25! PM me with questions or offers. More stuff to come as I take pictures.



Christophe said:


> Please, get these out of my closet!
> 
> I've been meaning to sell this here a long time but keep forgetting, and now I need room hahaha.
> First up, a like new Burberry light tweed jacket. 40R. Fabric is rather light tweed, extremely soft and almost silky, so perfect for fall/early winter. Brownish tan with olive, maroon, and navy checks. 2 button darted, double vent, 4 button cuff, and pretty soft shoulders. 100% wool, made in USA, I believe by Hickey Freeman. It is possibly unworn, the lapels roll softly, and the lining is uncreased.
> Here are measurements:
> pit to pit: 22
> shoulders across: 19
> length: 30.25
> sleeve length down the seam: 23.5 plus 1 under
> Lapels: 3.5 at widest.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
> 
> Given it's condition, how about $35 shipped?
> 
> Also, Man in Wool double breasted flannel navy blazer. 6 button front darted, 3 button cuff, double vent. 100% wool, nice and heavy. In great shape, no issues, just a reliable fall/winter blazer.
> No tagged size, so Measurements:
> p2p 20.5
> length 30
> shoulder 18
> sleeve 21 plus .75 under
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/6494605...ream/lightbox/
> 
> Asking xx$30xx $25 shipped.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## katch

I'm looking for....

Triple Patch Pocket trad navy blazer. Prefereably a sack in what would equate to a 39L

p2p 20-21
length 31-32 (boc)
shoulder 18
sleeve 25-26


----------



## nohio

Allen Edmonds: Malvern - brown, suede chukka - 7.5 D
Very good condition
Some wear on the piping (see pics)
(These are my shoes, i.e. not thrifted.)










More pics 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
$75 Shipped USPS


----------



## preppy4ever

Ok,

I just did a huge clean out of my closet. I have a lot of, mostly, Ralph Lauren Polo short sleeve button down shirts. Mainly XL, I can dig to see if any are L. Most are plaid. Long story short. I want to get rid of them. The offer is $20.00 and I stuff as many as I can in a flat rate box. Please pm me with any questions. 


Joe


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUMMER SUITS AND JACKETS! J. Press, Brooks, Southwick, Princeton Clothing Co., more!*

*I have some wonderful Trad/Ivy jackets and suits to pass on today--including those staples of an Ivy summer, Madras-style jackets and seersucker suits!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWT Paul Frederick silk-wool jacket*.

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderful minature herringbone cloth that's a 55/45 blend of silk and wool, this jacket is a lovely subtle shade of pale pink, termed "Dusty Rose" by Paul Frederick. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and a single centre vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is replete with pick stitching in the lining. It is fuly lined. It is NWT, and so is in absolutely excellent condition, including its original set of spare buttons.

*Asking just $45, or offer!

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 3/4



      

*2) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quater-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30




   

*3) WONDERFUL Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack!*

This is beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack and dating from the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major Princton clothiers, along with Normal Hilton and Langrock--and, alas, one of those that is now long gone. There is no fabric content listed, but this is either summer-weight wool or else a wool-linen blend. The colouring is terrific--a rich, deep, chambray blue. It has two button cuffs, and the buttons are all metal, and decorated with a subtle basketweave on the tops. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has very natural shoulders--and PATCH POCKETS! It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's a vintage piece, and I'm very conservative with rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4



 
     

*
4) J. Press summer 3/2 sack. BEAUTIFUL!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully summer weight light green-grey-blue cloth shot through with striping in cornflower, russet, and cream, this is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. It has, of course, two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed, and, of course, was made in the USA. This also features a lovely label roll! This is a truly lovely summer jacket. This is in, conservatively, Very Good condition, and is a steal at

*just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30




    

*5) MADRAS style wash and wear jacket!*

This is a wonderful rarity--a jacket with a classic Madras colourway and patterning cut from what appears to be the classic Ivy Wash and Wear fabric! The colouring of this jacket is wonderful--russet, bracken, rich cream, and other sepia tones shot through with striking peat black and mustard yellow striping! While there's no fabric content this is clearly the same type of fabric that Wash and Wear jackets use, if a trifle nicer to the touch. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket, this has two button cuffs, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined. It has lovely natural shoulders. Union Made in the USA this lovely vintage piece is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30




  

*6) GORGEOUS Southwick silk-wool jacket!*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed. I was the original vendor of this jacket when it was NWT, and can attest to its having been worn very very sparingly--hence its being in Excellent condition, apart from some minor rumpling from storage.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31




 

*7) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1602-19702 plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*8) CLASSIC Pincord Jacket from College Hall*

This is a lovely vintage pincord jacket! A contemporary two button front with subtlle darting, this has a single centre vent and full lining. It has two minor thread pulls, as shown, and so is in Very Good condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/june 13 southwick/DSC08140_zps33gq74uu.jpg.html   

*9) NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! *

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*10) GORGEOUS Classic Seersucker suit from Corbin--sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

It doesn't get much better than this! First, this is cut from all cotton seersucker in classic blue and white stripes. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great (and often overlooked) trad. clothiers. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

As well as being made by Corbin this was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

It doesn't get much more trad than this!

*As steal at just $35, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3 1/2)



      

*11) RARE Double-breasted seersucker suit from Alan Royce of Princeton!*

This is wonderful, and rare! Owing to their inherent casual nature seersucker suits rarely venture beyond the classic two button closure, and 3/2 sack, but that didn't deter Alan Royce, one of the major Ivy clothiers of Princeton of the Golden Age, from producing this--a wonderful double breasted seersucker suit with peak lapels! I've never seen one of these before, and it's simply wonderful. Cut from classic cream and blue seersucker, which presents with a more subdued, sepia tone that cream and white, which might have been a bit much for a double-breasted, this has a 6 by 1 button closure, and, obviously, the appropriate peak lapels. It has a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The pants are pleated and cuffed.

This was Union Made in the USA.

The jacket has one tiny spot on the sleeve, as shown. The trousers have several similar small spots on the front, as I've attempted to capture in the pictures--since these are small and seersucker tends to have a camouflaging effects they're hard to see, but they are there. They seem to be the remnants of a long-gone garden party cocktail!

This suit is perfectly wearable as a suit, but I'm pricing it as an odd jacket, owing to the spotting on the trousers. It is in overall Very Good condition.

*It's a steal at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 5/8

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



         

*
12) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*13) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*14) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*15) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2




   

*16) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SPRING GREEN VINTAGE SACK JACKET!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! The colouring is simply perfect--a wonderful Spring green, that would be outstanding for the Spring or Summer. This is a classic and rare two-button sack jacket, built between 1968 and 1976, judging by its Union label. It was, of course, made in the USA. It features the classic and wonderful narrow lapels that you'd expect on a late-1960s jacket, but also has a nod to the British invasion of the time, with slanting hacking pockets with lapped edges on the flap seams. It also has a twin vent.

It is half lined in a wonderful 1960s patterned lining. It has two button cuffs, and beautiful ivory-colored buttons that perfectly complement the Spring green colouring.

This is a really gorgeous jacket! It's in absolutely excellent condition except for one tiny flaw--a tiny rub mark on the left shoulder. This is a really beautiful and rare jacket!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2







  

*17) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



      

*18) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $20, or offer

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



    

*19) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*20) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*21) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



  

*22) John Nordstrom Linen Jacket in Natural*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure linen in a "natural" colourway, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It was Union Made in the USA. It;'s in excellent condition except for a very faint spot on one sleeve, as shown.

*Asking just $17, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures*:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/8



      

*23) John Nordstom Linen Jacket in Grey and Cream with OverChecking*

A perfect jacket for Spring and Summer, this is a standard two button model with darting. Cut from pure Italian linen cloth in a lovely colourway of dove grey and cream with cream overchecking, this has twin vents, appears to be half-canvassed, and is half lined. It's rumpled from storage, and so needs a good press, hence it's in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*24) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$22, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*25) Lovely Guncheck in Spring-Weight cloth.*

This is a lovely guncheck that's perfect for Spring! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this beautiful jacket features a classic guncheck pattern, with a houndstooth base of forest green, black, and taupe, with a russet and Royal blue overcheck. Made by Hunter Haig, this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a single centre vent, and is a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



  
  

*27) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE TIES!*

*THIS OFFER IS STILL OPEN! Hundreds of ties (literally, hundreds) have been claimed, but there are still several boxes' worth available--and so this offer is still open!*

It takes time to list ties, and I also have a LOT of ties that, well, frankly, aren't really worth listing individually. (And I have a LOT of ties that are most definitely worth individual listing, including Hermes, vintage Langrock, and stunning vintage Italian ties from the late 1950s.... watch the Exchange this week for their appearence!  ) And so I've decided just to give them away! *The deal's simple--send me $15 to cover shipping, and I'll send as many as will fit into a Medium SIze Priority Box--about 25 - 30 or so. *

This would be a great opportunity for a younger chap who's graduating or in college and needs some ties that are simply respectable for a first job, a summer position, or an internship, and isn't in a position to shell out a lot for them. It'll also be great if you'd just like a whole lot more ties to pick through! 

As I said, *these are ties that aren't really worth listing individually*. They're all silk, and are wearable, but aren't necessarily very trad, and aren't from great makers--just department store brands or mall makers, like Club Room, Arrow, Nautica, Gap, Van Heusen, and so on. They'll be a random selection of neats, paisleys, patterns, and so on, and will be around 3.25" to 3.75" wide. My guess is that you'll be able to find at least four or five you'll like in each selection--maybe you'll get lucky and like them all, maybe unlucky...! (But that's unlikely--I hope!)

*Please PM with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic white bucks!*

Classic white bucks from Cole Haan. In Very Good condition, these have some minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown, and minor wear to the insoles. Size 9.5 Medium.

Please note that these are the same color, shown in the upright shoe! 

*Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in the USA*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bow ties!*

*I have several lovely classic bowties to offer today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially on two or more ties!

Please PM with interest and offers!*



1) Pale Spring green with blue and cream coffee beans. No maker or fabric listed. Lovely, and in excellent condition! $12



 

2) Stanley Blacker. All silk. A beautiful, versatile bow! Excellent condition. $12.



 

3) Fly fishing lures! A lovely and rare patterned bow. Likely silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. $12



 

4) Vintage regmental bow tie. This is very high quality. All silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $12.



 

5) J. Press classic regimental stripe! All silk. Excellent condition. Made especially for Hill School's sesquicentennial. $14.



 

6) Lovely classic regimental bow! All silk, excellent condition. Stanley Blacker. $12.



 

7) Another beautiful classic regimental! This is all silk, and, while there's no maker's name, it is very high quality. Excellent condition. $14.



 

8) Yellow geometric. All silk. Excellent condition. $12.



 

9) Carrot & Gibbs. A lovely recent bow, with C&G's signature button fastening. Some minor fuzzing is starting at the edges, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so $9.


----------



## DonCiccio

Just PM'ed you Mr TD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PANTS! This post is just the start....!*

*I have a MASSIVE number of classic pants to pass on today, including patch madras and critter pants, as well as the more usual khakis, seerucker, pincord, linen, and wool--some NWT!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE USA; Internatuonal inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: ALL TROUSERS ARE FLAT FRONT UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED!*

*GROUP 1:*

1) Brooks Brothers "Lobster" critter pants. Excellent condition! Tagged 38/32, Waist: 19 1/8; Inseam 31 (+1). Asking $26.

  

2) Brooks Brothers Patchwork Madras. Excellent condition! Tagged 38/30. Waist: 19 1/8; Inseam: 29 1/4 (+1). Asking $26.

   

3) Bills Khakis wool twill trousers. M1. Excellent condition! Waist: 19, inseam: 29 3/4 (+0). Asking $26.

  

4) Land's End khakis. Size 40. Very small smudge on front; this will come out with their first washing. very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff. $15.

 

5) L. L. Bean khakis. Size 38. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam: 30 1/8 (+1). Excellent condition. Asking $16.

  

6) J. Peterman seersucker pants. Size 40. Excellent condition. Pleated. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/8 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking $18.

 

7) Pincord trousers. Flat front. Makers tag removed. Very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/4" (+1). $12.



8) Grant Thomas Reds. 100% linen. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18; inseam: 29 5/8 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. $20

  

9) Grant Thomas 55% linen/ 45% wool trousers. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36R. Waist: 18 3/8; inseam: 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking $20.

  

10) Polo khakis. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18 1/2; inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). $16.

   

*GROUP 2:*

11) NWT Grant Thomas linen pants. Size 40. Pleated. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam: 36 1/2, unhemmed. Rumpled, otherwise excellent. $18.

  

12) Bullock & Jones--the wonderful SF store--chalkstripe flannels. These might well be porphans, but would look terrific with tweed! Waist: 19; inseam: 29 1/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

13) Orvis sturdy twills. These are heavy, and the pockets are leather trimed. They are missing a button from the back--an easy fix. Good condition. Size 42. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/2. Asking just $14.

   

14) Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" khakis. No fabric content listed, but appear to be lightweight wool. Union Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Pleated. Waist: 17 1/4; inseam 27 1/4 (+1). $14.

 

15) Corneliani wool trousers with striping. These would be wonderful with tweed! Pleated. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 31 3/4 with 1 1/4" cuff. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.

  

16) Corbin. Wonderful tweedy trousers in a minature brown herringbone! Pleated. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/4; inseam: 31 3/4, with 1 1/4 cuff. $20.

  

17) Polo khakis. Pleated. Tagged 40/30. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam 31 (+1). Asking just $16.

  

18) Brooks Brothers "346" khakis. Tagged 33/32. Waist: 16 1/2; inseam: 30 1/2". Very Good condition. $15.

  

19) Brooks Brothers khakis. Tagged 36/32. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 30 (+ 2 1/2). Asking $18.

  

20) Orvis khakis. NO leather trim. VERY sturdy! Tagged 42. Waist: 19 3/4; inseam: 30 (+1 1/2). Very Good/Excellent condition. $16.


----------



## CMDC

Some nice ties....

NWT Brooks Brothers 3.75" width
$20 conus



















Two nice Hathaway reps in summery colors
3.25"width
Made in USA 
$15 conus each



















Anyone a Washington Univ. St. Louis alum (other than my wife)? Really nice emblematic
3.25" width
$16 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Pants! More coming!*

*GROUP 3*

21) Green shorts from the Sink R Swim SHop. No fabric content, likely linen. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 9. $12.

 

22) Hickey-Freeman Bobby Jones trousers. Pleated. Wonderful summer pants! They appear to be very lightweight wool. SMall thread pull on the front, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17; inseam: 28 (+2). Just $16.

 

23) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Tagged 36/30. Waist: 18, inseam 30 (+1). Excellent condition. $16.

 

24) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Tagged 35, 31. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). $18.

  

25) Yellow trousers. NWOT. All cotton, made in Canada. Excellent condition. Waist: 18, inseam: 36 1/2", unhemmed. Pleated. $18.

 

26) Bills Khakis linen trousers. M2. Excellent condition! Tagged 37. Waist: 18 5/8; inseam: 28 1/4 (+0) with 1 3/4" cuff. $20.

   

27) Bills Khakis M2. Light coloured. Very Good condition. Tagged 38. Waist: 18 5/8; inseam 28 1/3 with 1 3/4" cuff. $16.

   

28) LL Bean Double L jeans. A preppy classic! Waist: 17 3/4; inseam 31 1/2". Very Good condition. $16.

  

29) Lauren 92% wool/ 8% cashmere blend trousers. These have a snag on the front, hence are FREE--just send me $12 for shipping! Tagged 38R. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

  

30) The English SHop of Princeton yellow shorts. These are stained at one leg and the hem, hence FREE--just send me $8 for shipping! Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 11.

   

*GROUP 4*

31) NWT Brooks Brothers patch madras pants. Excellent condition! Tagged 36; waist: 18 3/4, inseam 30, with 1 3/4" cuff. Excellent condition. $25.

  

32) Orvis twill trousers with leather trim on the pockets. Lovely! Minor scuffs to the leather on one pocket, otherwise excellent. Taggd 36. Waist: 18; inseam: 30. Asking $22

   

33) Another Orvis twill pair of trousers! Clip on one hip. Very Good/Excellent condition. Tagged 42/30. Waist: 20 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. Just $18.

   

34) Bills khakis. Size 44! Pleated. Waist: 21 3/4; inseam 30 (+1). Very Good/Excellent condition. $15.

   

35) Wedge & Wood Reds shorts. Pleated. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 9. $14.

  

36) Sansabelt summer trousers. Excellent, from a classic American clothier! Excellent condition. Waist: 20; inseam 27 (+3). $15.

  

37) Kirkland flannels in grey. Made in Italy. Exvellent condition. Tagged 36/29. Waist: 18; inseam 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. $15.

  

38) Levis 505. Exvellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 33. $15.



39) Polo yellow pants. Made in the USA. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/36. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 31 1/2. $18

 

40) Brooks Brothers brown cords. Excellent condition. Waist 18; inseam 24 1/2. (Yes, that's right!) $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Last pants for now!  Includes NWT Ben Silver linens... *

*GROUP 5*

41) Bills Khakis Shorts. These are wonderful, and packed with details! They close with a built in strap arrangement and buckles. Tagged 38. Waist: 19; inseam 9 1/2. Excellent condition! $25.

    

42) Brooks Brothers Bermuda Shorts. Excellent condition. Tagged 38. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 11 1/2". $18.

  

43) Bills khakis in blue. M2. Very Good condition. Tagged 37. Waist: 18; inseam 27 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff. $18.

  

44) Bills khakis. Tagged 36. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 30 (+1). $22.

  

45) Pims trousers by Eddie Jacobs. No fabric content, but likely lightweight wool. Excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 29 3/4, with 1 1/2" cuff. $16.

 

46) Ben Silver thin wale cords. ABsolutely lovely, in a wonderful classic blue! Pleated. Hand tailored. Tagged 37. Waist: 19 1/4; inseam 28 1/4, with 1 1/2 cuff, and 1" further to let down. $22.

  

47) Bills khakis M1. Tagged 37. Very Good condition. Waist: 18; inseam 26 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff. $18.

   

48) Paul Stuart. Clearly lightweight wool. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 19 1/4; inseam 28 3/4, with 1 1/2" cuff. $20

  

49) Bills khakis M2. Tagged 36. Excellent condition. Waist: 18, inseam 29, with 1 3/4" cuff. $22

   

50) Bills khakis M2. Tagged 38. Very Good condition. Waist: 19; inseam 29 (+2). Hem has clearly been altered. $16.

  

*GROUP 6*

51) Brooks Brothers pale blue khakis. Tagged 38/30. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 29 1/2. Excellent condition. $16.

  

52) Bills khakis M2. Tagged 37. Very Good condition. Waist 18; inseam 28 3/4 (+1 3/4). $18.

  

53) Bills khakis. Dark coloured. Tagged 36. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/4; inseam 30 (+1). $22.

   

54) Bills khakis M2. Brown. Tagged 36. Excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 29 1/2 (+1). $20

  

55) Levis 501. Excellent condition. Button fly. Tagged 40/30. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam 28 1/2. $20.

 

56) Bills M2. Tagged 38. Very Good condition. Waist 19 1/4; inseam 28 1/2, with 1 1/2" cuff (+1). $18.

   

57) Charleston khakis. Very Good condition. Leather trim to pockets. Waist: 18; inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff. $18.

   

58) NWT Ben Silver linen trousers. Absolutely beautiful! Tagged 38R. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 31 (+1), with a 1/4" cuff. $28.

   

59) Luciano Barbera trousers. All wool, these are cut from a beautiful Donegal-esque pepper and salt tweed cloth. These were Made in Italy, and are absolutely beautiful. Naturally, they feature Barbera's signature buttons. They are pleated and cuffed, and are in excellent condition. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 27 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $25, or offer.





  

60) Zanella trousers. These are beautiful! Made in Italy, they're a wonderful and sophisticated midnight blue. The woolen cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. They feature Zanella's signature buttons, and are pleated and cuffed. They're in absolutely excellent condition. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2); Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/4 cuffs. $20.


----------



## TexJake

Couple Drops...



TexJake said:


> Brooks Brothers Jacket. Marked Size 45R *$35 SHIPPED>$25 SHIPPED*
> 2 Button, Single Vent
> Left sleeve has tear in lining (shown in picture), and about 5 inches above the end of the sleeve, looks like there was a few missed stitches, I don't see damage though (also pictured)
> Shoulders: 20 3/4"
> Chest: 24"
> Sleeves: 25 1/4"
> Length: 32 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Irish Linen 36x34 (see measurements) *$15 SHIPPED>$12 SHIPPED
> *These have been shortened, and have 1.5" cuffs. If cuffs taken down, approx. 2 1/4" fabric to let out, taking into account 1/4" allowance (total of 3 1/2" to add to length, assuming no cuffs, taking into account 1/4" allowances.).
> Waist: 18"
> Inseam: 28"


And a couple adds:
Polo Spring Plaid Tie *$10 SHIPPED (or offer)
*     

Key & Lockwood Cotton (& Linen?) Madras Tie *$10 SHIPPED (or offer)
*     

Land's End Silk Burgundy w/ Dots *$10 SHIPPED (or offer)*


----------



## CMDC

Here is an absolutely immaculate pair of shoes. If these were worn more than once I'd be surprised. Mint condition.

Peal and Co. for Brooks Brothers black pebble grain plain toe bluchers. Dainite sole.

Made in England

Size 12D

$180 conus


----------



## triumph

TweedyDon said:


> *Please PM with interest!*


Your Inbox is full TD


----------



## Reuben

*Spring/summer shoe wardrobe revamp in 10D for the preppy trad*

Anyone feel like buying all their shoe needs for spring/summer in one solid chunk? If you're a 10D/10C/9.75D~ish then here's your chance as I'm clearing out some excess from my shoe rack. This is all nice stuff, very to fairly lightly work that I was quite happy to get originally. In each case, though, they were either bumped by an unexpected upgrade or were bought to fill a niche that ended up being already filled. Buy all four as a lot for $115 shipped and I'll toss in a pair of shoe bags.










Going from left to right: 10M Blue suede weejuns, 10M white nubuck saddles, 9.5M brown leather boat shoes, 10D AE Addisons, details below:



Spoiler













GH Bass blue suede weejuns, tagged 10M, "imported" and appear to be blake-rapid construction with a (fairly nice) rubber sole. Bought "shopworn", worn no more than half a dozen times, bumped by navy suede pennies from AE










Made-in-America white nubuck saddles on a red gum sole by Dexter, goodyear welted, size 10M. Some staining on the sole but almost no wear, not quite NOS but really dang close. Never worn by me except to try them on, getting rid of them because I've been informed I don't really need four pairs of white bucs, (even though these clearly fill a different spot than my white Walkover LWB, creme sanders SW bal, and beater white JAB PTB).



















GH Bass "Heritage collection" brown boat shoes, blake-stitched, 9.5M but would mold nicely to my 10D~ish foot after a half-dozen or so wears. Outlet buy, worn once for less than a full day. Very well constructed, nice leather, slightly thicker/stiffer/more supportive and cushy outsole than your average boat shoe. Probably be a good choice if you'll be doing a lot of walking. Can't find a "made in" stamp but I believe this was MiA. If it isn't, it's pretty dang good for an imported shoe. Getting rid of it because I just don't see any reason to own both this and my brown chromexcel sebago/rancourt campsites, and the campsides are more versatile and already broken in.










AE Addisons, 10D, pinchpenny loafers in the classic dirty buc/brick-red sole combination with a slight twist. The leather appears to be lightly sueded and oiled as opposed to the normal tan suede and the sole is a harder-wearing Danite instead of the normal gum sole. Bought as factory clearance, these were obviously worn then returned for some reason though I can't find any noticeable flaws. Like the white bucs, these are another pair I never wore beyond trying them on after arrival.

Only issues I see with the shoes beside general wear are some scuffs I'd brush out myself if I could find my sued brush and the "No Warranty" stamp inside. Note that this does not disqualify the shoes from normal AE recrafting, it just means AE isn't liable to replace the shoes or refund anything more than the initial fee if damage occurs during the recrafting process. I haven't found any accounts online of this happening and have seen several where people have had them recrafted without incident as well as multiple anecdotes from employees that this almost never happens, but _caveat emptor _and all that.



Like I said, I'd prefer to sell everything as a lot for $115 shipped (because I'm lazy). If I'm going to sell individually, I'd prefer to get a little closer to what I actually have in them so prices would be:

$25 for the blue Weejuns
$30 for the white saddles
$40 for the brown boat shoes, $35 w/o the box.
$60 for the dirty buc pinchpennies.

I'm tentatively interested in trades, ~10D, 43-44L, 16.5-36, 35-30. I'd prefer quality over quantity since this is supposed to be me trimming the fat from my closet but if you're a soon-to-be freshman trying to update your wardrobe before college or in a comparable of significant need on a budget, shoot me a PM and we'll make it work.


----------



## CMDC

Some more new items, including several in like new condition...

Canali charcoal wool trousers. These have a very, very fine wale to them, just enough to give them a bit of texture.

Made in Italy

Flat front; no cuff

37 x 29.5 + 2.5

$36 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren chinos in an "orange sherbet" color. These will look fantastic with a navy blazer. Like new condition.

35 x 32

Flat front no cuff

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers pink ocbd w/unlined collar
Made in USA

16.5 x 35

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers pink spread collar dress shirt

15.5 x 32

$22 conus



















Turnbull and Asser yellow spread collar dress shirt--barrel cuff

Made in England

15 x 33

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue butcher stripe bd sport shirt in like new condition

Size M

*SOLD*



















Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt in like new condition

Size L

$23 conus


----------



## JohnH521

I've decided to offer the highlights of my thrift ventures of the last couple months or so on this thread to help fund a new 3 piece tweed suit on my trip to England. I'm leaving on the 21st; if you're interested in any of the following send me a PM and I'll respond with additional pics and measurements ASAP.

Alden 974 #8 Shell Wingtips 9D. $350 shipped-

Allen Edmonds 'Norwich' Shell Monks 11.5EEE. $300 shipped-


Alden 684 #8 Shell Full Strap Penny Loafers 11C. $250 Shipped-



Alden 929 Burgundy Calfskin Wingtips 8C. $100 Shipped-



Sold! Salvatore Ferragamo Black Gancini Bit Loafers (Leather soles) 8.5D. $125 Shipped-



NWT Kiton 7-Fold Tie. $100 Shipped-



NWT Kiton for NM Gray Super 180's Suit 40R 34W, retail $8,950. All offers considered-



NWT Brioni Nomentano for NM Navy Striped Suit 40R 34W, retail $5895. All offers considered-








[/URL]

I have plenty of other suits and shoes from well known brands that are popular on this site, so if there is something in particular you are looking for let me know and I'll check for you. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Duvel

Wow, those are like 'Bay prices. I mean, nice stuff and everything, but you did see the word "thrift" in the thread title, right?


----------



## CMDC

If you're finding that stuff in the same thrifts I go to in the MD DC suburbs, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> If you're finding that stuff in the same thrifts I go to in the MD DC suburbs, I'm going to be pissed.


:lol: Looks like some of it came from a NMLC.


----------



## Duvel

National Marine Life Center? Naval Medical Logistics Command? Neiman Marcus Leftovers Club?



drlivingston said:


> :lol: Looks like some of it came from a NMLC.


----------



## 32rollandrock

They are also grails. Those suits are brand new.

The prices are fair, given the quality. No one should be ashamed to ask a fair price. And no one is putting a gun to anyone's head and forcing them to buy.



Duvel said:


> Wow, those are like 'Bay prices. I mean, nice stuff and everything, but you did see the word "thrift" in the thread title, right?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nieman Marcus Last Chance. They often have some incredible bargains.



Duvel said:


> National Marine Life Center? Naval Medical Logistics Command? Neiman Marcus Leftovers Club?


----------



## Duvel

Fair enough, I suppose.



32rollandrock said:


> They are also grails. Those suits are brand new.
> 
> The prices are fair, given the quality. No one should be ashamed to ask a fair price. And no one is putting a gun to anyone's head and forcing them to buy.


----------



## TweedyDon

triumph said:


> Your Inbox is full TD


Inbox cleared--my apologies!


----------



## adoucett

32rollandrock said:


> Nieman Marcus Last Chance. They often have some incredible bargains.


Last call-- the one I went to wasn't all that impressive, however if they truly move merchandise from the regular NM stores, I can see where the bargains could be found. Much like Nordstrom Rack, there are items that are probably designed for that store, and then some which appear there after they don't sell in the mainline stores and are true bargains.

I wasn't super impressed with the one I visited in MA, however there are probably a lot of fine bargains to be found depending on the location.


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Last call-- the one I went to wasn't all that impressive, however if they truly move merchandise from the regular NM stores, I can see where the bargains could be found. Much like Nordstrom Rack, there are items that are probably designed for that store, and then some which appear there after they don't sell in the mainline stores and are true bargains.
> 
> I wasn't super impressed with the one I visited in MA, however there are probably a lot of fine bargains to be found depending on the location.


I can explain this one, Adoucett. There are two types of NMLC stores. You have the NMLC Outlet stores and the NMLC Studio stores. If you went to the NMLC at Legacy Place, you went to a Studio store. To be blunt, Studio stores suck. They carry mostly made for NMLC dreck. You will not find the clearance sections that make a visit to a NMLC Outlet store so memorable (and profitable). Use this link to find the NMLC Outlet store closest to you. It is worth the trip!
https://www.lastcall.com/In-Store/cat000005/c.cat


----------



## johnwu

Reuben said:


> Anyone feel like buying all their shoe needs for spring/summer in one solid chunk? If you're a 10D/10C/9.75D~ish then here's your chance as I'm clearing out some excess from my shoe rack. This is all nice stuff, very to fairly lightly work that I was quite happy to get originally. In each case, though, they were either bumped by an unexpected upgrade or were bought to fill a niche that ended up being already filled. Buy all four as a lot for $115 shipped and I'll toss in a pair of shoe bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going from left to right: 10M Blue suede weejuns, 10M white nubuck saddles, 9.5M brown leather boat shoes, 10D AE Addisons, details below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GH Bass blue suede weejuns, tagged 10M, "imported" and appear to be blake-rapid construction with a (fairly nice) rubber sole. Bought "shopworn", worn no more than half a dozen times, bumped by navy suede pennies from AE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made-in-America white nubuck saddles on a red gum sole by Dexter, goodyear welted, size 10M. Some staining on the sole but almost no wear, not quite NOS but really dang close. Never worn by me except to try them on, getting rid of them because I've been informed I don't really need four pairs of white bucs, (even though these clearly fill a different spot than my white Walkover LWB, creme sanders SW bal, and beater white JAB PTB).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GH Bass "Heritage collection" brown boat shoes, blake-stitched, 9.5M but would mold nicely to my 10D~ish foot after a half-dozen or so wears. Outlet buy, worn once for less than a full day. Very well constructed, nice leather, slightly thicker/stiffer/more supportive and cushy outsole than your average boat shoe. Probably be a good choice if you'll be doing a lot of walking. Can't find a "made in" stamp but I believe this was MiA. If it isn't, it's pretty dang good for an imported shoe. Getting rid of it because I just don't see any reason to own both this and my brown chromexcel sebago/rancourt campsites, and the campsides are more versatile and already broken in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Addisons, 10D, pinchpenny loafers in the classic dirty buc/brick-red sole combination with a slight twist. The leather appears to be lightly sueded and oiled as opposed to the normal tan suede and the sole is a harder-wearing Danite instead of the normal gum sole. Bought as factory clearance, these were obviously worn then returned for some reason though I can't find any noticeable flaws. Like the white bucs, these are another pair I never wore beyond trying them on after arrival.
> 
> Only issues I see with the shoes beside general wear are some scuffs I'd brush out myself if I could find my sued brush and the "No Warranty" stamp inside. Note that this does not disqualify the shoes from normal AE recrafting, it just means AE isn't liable to replace the shoes or refund anything more than the initial fee if damage occurs during the recrafting process. I haven't found any accounts online of this happening and have seen several where people have had them recrafted without incident as well as multiple anecdotes from employees that this almost never happens, but _caveat emptor _and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I'd prefer to sell everything as a lot for $115 shipped (because I'm lazy). If I'm going to sell individually, I'd prefer to get a little closer to what I actually have in them so prices would be:
> 
> $25 for the blue Weejuns
> $30 for the white saddles
> $40 for the brown boat shoes, $35 w/o the box.
> $60 for the dirty buc pinchpennies.
> 
> I'm tentatively interested in trades, ~10D, 43-44L, 16.5-36, 35-30. I'd prefer quality over quantity since this is supposed to be me trimming the fat from my closet but if you're a soon-to-be freshman trying to update your wardrobe before college or in a comparable of significant need on a budget, shoot me a PM and we'll make it work.


Are these still available? if so please reply to my message.


----------



## Reuben

Four sizes of made in America Brooks Brothers fun shirts, long-sleeved and in sizes 15.5-R, 16-R, 17-R, 17.5-R. $25 shipped each:


----------



## JDL II

Perlis Polo shirt, Size M in great condition










Asking $25 shipped

Fuzzy Flannel PRL Sport Shirt, Size M in like-New condition










Asking $35 shipped

Vineyard Vines Performance Golf Vest, size M in like-new condition











Asking $45 shipped


----------



## JDL II

Sorry about the huge pics!! Don't know how to make them smaller. :fool:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Still have a few of these...

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; 3 for $40 > $36!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Lands' End Blue/Green Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% 2-Ply Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*$15 > $14 each; 2 for $27 > $25; 3 for $40 > $36!
See more deals below...*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************
*Polo Shirts!*

*$9 > $8 each; Both for $15 > $12!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*


*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $9 > $8**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $9 > $8*

*$9 > $8 each; Both for $15 > $12!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## JDL II

1. Vineyard Vines Pique Polo shirt, size M in like-new condition -- Asking $30 shipped










2. Vineyard Vines Club Shorts, size 34 in like-new condition -- Asking $35 shipped











3. CLAIMED Clarks Originals Wallabees, size 11 in great pre-owned condition -- Asking $60 shipped











4. The Masters Hat -- Asking $15 shipped











CLAIMED 5. Brooks 346 Ribbon Belt, new without tags condition Asking $15 shipped











6. Southern Tide Tie, in like-new condition Asking $30 shipped











7. POLO GOLF polo shirt, size XXL in like-new condition Asking $20 shipped











8. Vineyard Vines Slim Fit Whale Shirt, size XXL in like-new condition Asking $40 shipped











CLAIMED 9. PRL OCBD, size XL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped











CLAIMED 10. PRL Button Down, size XXL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped











11.Brooks Brothers OCBD, size XL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped -- Made in India











12. PRL Button Down, size XXL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped


----------



## JDL II

13. Another Fuzzy Flannel PRL Button Down, size XL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped











14. Yet another fuzzy flannel PRL Button Down, size XL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped











15. Brooks Brothers OCBD, size XL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped











16. Castaway Gingham Seersucker shorts, size 36 in good condition Asking $25 shipped (slight stain near left pocket)











17. Lacoste Polo shirt, size 8 in like-new condition Asking $25 shipped












18. The Masters Polo shirt, size XL in like-new condition Asking $35 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUmmer Jackets! J.Press, princeton Clothng Co., Madras type, more! FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*I have some wonderful Trad/Ivy jackets and suits to pass on today--including those staples of an Ivy summer, Madras-style jackets and seersucker suits!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWT Paul Frederick silk-wool jacket*.

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderful minature herringbone cloth that's a 55/45 blend of silk and wool, this jacket is a lovely subtle shade of pale pink, termed "Dusty Rose" by Paul Frederick. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and a single centre vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is replete with pick stitching in the lining. It is fuly lined. It is NWT, and so is in absolutely excellent condition, including its original set of spare buttons.

*Asking just $35, or offer!

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 3/4



      

*2) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quater-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*3) WONDERFUL Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack!*

This is beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack and dating from the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major Princton clothiers, along with Normal Hilton and Langrock--and, alas, one of those that is now long gone. There is no fabric content listed, but this is either summer-weight wool or else a wool-linen blend. The colouring is terrific--a rich, deep, chambray blue. It has two button cuffs, and the buttons are all metal, and decorated with a subtle basketweave on the tops. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has very natural shoulders--and PATCH POCKETS! It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's a vintage piece, and I'm very conservative with rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4



      

*
4) J. Press summer 3/2 sack. BEAUTIFUL!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully summer weight light green-grey-blue cloth shot through with striping in cornflower, russet, and cream, this is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. It has, of course, two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed, and, of course, was made in the USA. This also features a lovely label roll! This is a truly lovely summer jacket. This is in, conservatively, Very Good condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



     

*5) MADRAS style wash and wear jacket!*

This is a wonderful rarity--a jacket with a classic Madras colourway and patterning cut from what appears to be the classic Ivy Wash and Wear fabric! The colouring of this jacket is wonderful--russet, bracken, rich cream, and other sepia tones shot through with striking peat black and mustard yellow striping! While there's no fabric content this is clearly the same type of fabric that Wash and Wear jackets use, if a trifle nicer to the touch. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket, this has two button cuffs, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined. It has lovely natural shoulders. Union Made in the USA this lovely vintage piece is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



   

*6) GORGEOUS Southwick silk-wool jacket!*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed. I was the original vendor of this jacket when it was NWT, and can attest to its having been worn very very sparingly--hence its being in Excellent condition, apart from some minor rumpling from storage.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



  

*7) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*8) CLASSIC Pincord Jacket from College Hall*

This is a lovely vintage pincord jacket! A contemporary two button front with subtlle darting, this has a single centre vent and full lining. It has two minor thread pulls, as shown, and so is in Very Good condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/june 13 southwick/DSC08140_zps33gq74uu.jpg.html   

*9) NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! *

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*10) GORGEOUS Classic Seersucker suit from Corbin--sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

It doesn't get much better than this! First, this is cut from all cotton seersucker in classic blue and white stripes. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great (and often overlooked) trad. clothiers. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

As well as being made by Corbin this was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

It doesn't get much more trad than this!

*As steal at just $29, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3 1/2)



      

*11) RARE Double-breasted seersucker suit from Alan Royce of Princeton!*

This is wonderful, and rare! Owing to their inherent casual nature seersucker suits rarely venture beyond the classic two button closure, and 3/2 sack, but that didn't deter Alan Royce, one of the major Ivy clothiers of Princeton of the Golden Age, from producing this--a wonderful double breasted seersucker suit with peak lapels! I've never seen one of these before, and it's simply wonderful. Cut from classic cream and blue seersucker, which presents with a more subdued, sepia tone that cream and white, which might have been a bit much for a double-breasted, this has a 6 by 1 button closure, and, obviously, the appropriate peak lapels. It has a single centre vent, and is fully lined. The pants are pleated and cuffed.

This was Union Made in the USA.

The jacket has one tiny spot on the sleeve, as shown. The trousers have several similar small spots on the front, as I've attempted to capture in the pictures--since these are small and seersucker tends to have a camouflaging effects they're hard to see, but they are there. They seem to be the remnants of a long-gone garden party cocktail!

This suit is perfectly wearable as a suit, but I'm pricing it as an odd jacket, owing to the spotting on the trousers. It is in overall Very Good condition.

*It's a steal at just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 5/8

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



         

*
12) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*13) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*14) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

*WHY IS THIS STILL HERE?!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $26, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*15) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*17) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



 
   

*19) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*20) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*21) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*24) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$20, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



  
  

*27) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Pocketsquares!*

*I have several lovely vintage (c.1960s) pocketsquares to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Made in France for ECHO, this pocketsquare is in tones of light pink and complementary cream. Perfect for Spring and Summer! Vintage, and in Very Good condition; it has a tiny little pinspot in rust somewhere in the centre, which doesn't show when folded. All cotton. Measures 20 1/4" square, and folds beautifully. Asking just $12.



  

2) LOVELY vintage orange square. Likely silk, this is almost certainly vintage 1950's, or 1960's at the latest. It has some minor colour-running into the cream,a nd some minor fraying at the rolled edges, as shown. It in in Good/Very Good condition. A lovely vintage squre, this measures 21". Asking just $10, or offer.



 

3) Geometric square. This is a lovely, more contemporary square! All cotton, this does have some minor markings as shown. But, this won't be seen once the square is folded. Good/Very Good condition. Measures 24 1/2". Folds beautifully. Just $8.



  

4) MADE IN JAPAN striped cotton square. This is lovely! It does have a few minor items of schmaltz in the centre, as shown, but these wil come out with the first cleaning. It measures 25 1/4", and folds beautifully. In Very Good condition. Just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*​*I have a whole slew of beautiful and classic shirts to pass on today, from exquisite Italian makers Marol of Bologna, to the Ivy classic of authentic short sleeve madras--and everything in between!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Gitman Bros. Authentic Madras shirt for Paul SImon. Excellent condition! Made in the USA. Size XL. Chest: 23 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

3) Orvis. 82% cotton, 18% wool. A lovely check shirt, perfect for Fall! Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 22 1/4; sleeve: 34. Asking just $18.



 

4) Huntington popover. Made in the USA. Size L. Chest: 22 1/2. Short sleeves. Excellent condition. Asking $16.



 

5) Gitman Bros. chambray colored shirt. Lovely! Made in the USA. Tab collar. 17/5-35. Excellent condition. Asking $18.



  

6) RL Polo polo shirt. The American icon! Burgundy. Size L. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 23. Asking just $16.



 

7) Lacoste. A beautiful pale pink! A summer Ivy classic. Size 6. Chest: 21 1/2. Excellent condition. Just $16.



 

8) Bonobos shirt. Popover. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $16.





9) Brooks Brothers shirt in Irish linen. A gorgeous shade of pale yellow, my pictures don't do this justice at all! Immaculate condition. Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve: 34. Size M. Asking just $20.



 

10) Land's End OCBD. 17-34. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. $15.



 

11) Burberry. A beautiful shirt in the classic novacheck, this also features the Burberry Knight logo discreetly on the chest pocket. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking just $22.





 

12) RL Polo shirt. An American icon! In burgundy with a navy logo. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22. Asking $16.



 

13) RL Polo shirt. An American icon! Dark grey, with red logo. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23. Asking $16.



 

14) RL Polo shirt. In black, with red logo. Size L. Chest: 22. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15.



 

15) RL Polo shirt. In a lovely purple-blue, with a red logo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 25. Asking just $16.



 

16) RL Polo shirt. In black. Size L. Chest: 23. Very Good/Excellent condition. Red logo. Asking just $15.





17) J. McLaughlin polo shirt. In a lovely orange and lilac stripe. Very Good/Excellent condition. From the Princeton store, this originally cost a fortune! Chest: 22 1/4. Asking $16.



 

18) Ralph Lauren madras--genuine handwoven madras. Size L. Long sleeves; excellent condition. Asking just $20. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: c.34.



 [/URL

19) MADE IN ITALY Armani Collezioni. Size 17L. A lovely Italian shirt, which demonstrates clearly Armani's reputation, before it started to slide into diffusion lines. Please do look at the close-up of the fabric, which is simply beautiful. This shirt is in excellent condition, except for a 1mm thread snag on one shoulder at the back. Asking just $20, or offer.

[URL="https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/may212015brooksshirts/DSC07897_zpsviww7h08.jpg.html"]   

21) Brooks Brothers MADE IN THE USA straight collar shirt. 16.5-35. The start of some minor fraying at the cuff, as shown, hence just Very Good condition, and so $15.

  

22) Brooks Brothers "Makers" shirt. Clearly custom made, this is for the larger trad! Chest: 20 1/4; sleeve" 36 1/2; length: 33. Asking just $16.

  

23) LL Bean script label shirt. Chest pocket. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 35; length: 29 3/4. Asking just $15.

  

26) MADE IN USA Land's End rugby. A lovely, classic shirt. This has some minor pilling throughout, hence is in Very Good condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 25 1/2; length: 29 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

27) Brooks Brothers tartan. 16.5-R. Made in the USA. Asking just $18.

  

28) Bentini. Laundry mark on label, as shown. French cuffs. Chest: 21, sleeve: 32.5. Just $15.

  

29) Ciro Citterio. 16. Sleeve c. 34. French cuffs. Asking just $16.

  

30) Dolce & Gabbana. 17.5. Made in Italy. Asking just $20.

   

31) J. Press. 17-33. Excellent! Asking just $22.

 

32) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-35. Made in the USA. French cuffs. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $20.

 

33) Turnbull & Asser. 16.5. GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Asking just $23

  

34) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $10.

    

36) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14.

   

37) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

[38) LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

39) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

40) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

41) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

42) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

43) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

44) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

45) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

46) BOYS SIZE (thanks to Steve Smith for noting this!) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

47) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

48) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

49) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

50) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

51) Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $15

  

52) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

54) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

55) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

56) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

57) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

58) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $10.

  

59) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

60) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $15.

  

61) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in yellow. Size M. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2. Made in the USA, this fastens by LL bean's small snaps, making it perfect for cold days and numb fingers! This does have a smudge on the front by the left pocket, a single thread pull under the collar on the left, and a tiny mark on the right shoulder area, hence this is just in Good condition, and so is just $12 shipped!

      

62) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in scarlet. Size S. Chest: 19 3/4; sleeve: 31 1/2. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition, except for some slight rubbing on the right cuff, as shown. Just $20, or offer.

     

63) LL Bean chamois cloth shirt in forest green. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Just $20, or offer.

   

64) Gitman dress shirt in white. SIze 17.5-36. Small pen mark on front, hence just Good condition. $12.



  

65) Gitman dress shirt in white. Size 17-36. Very Good condition. $15.


----------



## Spin Evans

Gamma, clear your inbox!


----------



## WillBarrett

Got a 3/2 sack from Eljo's in Charlottesville. Patch pickets, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Navy 3/2 sack with patch pockets from Eljo's in Charlottesville. Heavier wool - more of a fall/winter jacket. 

Size is most likely a 42R. Awesome buttons, too. Half-lined. Jacket has a few picks but overall in great shape.



Asking $35 or offer. Y'all let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocle

Small Trad Alert, and a tie.

*CLAIMED:* Fully lined cotton patchwork. Pleated front. Cuffs. W30" (+1.25") Ins 28 (+1/2") Out 41" Rise 10.5" Thigh 13" Cuff 9"


Alynn 100% Poly 3 1/4" x 57 "Pecunia In Arboribus Non Crescit" - Money Doesn't Grow On Trees *$12 CONUS*


----------



## CMDC

NWT J McLaughlin marlin emblematic
3.5" width
Made in USA

$17 conus



















Beer Goggles ribbon belt
Tagged M and measures 40" of ribbon

$20 conus


----------



## dorji

Hey All-

I have a H Freeman for the English Shop jacket up for sale, purchased from Tweedy Don maybe a year ago. This thing is sweet, has some beautiful lines, but is redundant for me and I am strapped for space!

No tag, but clearly a wool silk blend in mid weight herringbone. Good for spring, fall, and maybe winter if it is not too cold where you live. Fits like a 40L, maybe 41L. Magnificent shoulders, this jacket is the elusive 2 button sack. $40 or offer, I will send it your way priority mail. PM with interest, thanks! PS just drycleaned it.

Shoulders: 17.75"
Sleeves: 25.5"
P2P: 21.75"
Length: 32"
Lapels: 3.5"
Waist at point button: 20.25"


----------



## CMDC

To help cope with the scorching heat of summer, I have a number of items from the archives priced to move. Madras, seersucker, and linen...

Reductions for multiple purchases

Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker pants. Flat front, no cuff
38 x 32

$25 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren seersucker pants. little to no wear
Flat front, no cuff
38 x 30

$25 conus



















No brand seersucker pants--unborn
Made in USA
Flat front and cuffed
34 x 33

$25 conus



















Brooks Brothers Clark fit patch madras pants
Flat front no cuff
42 x 30

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers Brooksgate madras pants---unworn
Flat front no cuff
36 x 30.5

$26 conus



















Bills M1 Pale Yellow lightweight chinos
Flat front and cuffed
42 x 31

$27 conus



















Canali long sleeve linen shirt
16 x 33.5

$18 conus



















Luciana Barbara long sleeve linen shirt
16.5 x 36
$17 conus



















Brooks Brothers fun ocbd
Size L
$17 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve linen shirt
Size L
$16 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve linen shirt
Size L
$16 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve patch madras shirt
size L
$17 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve linen shirt
Size XL
$17 conus



















Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras shirt
Size XL
$16 conus


----------



## Tilton

WillBarrett said:


> Navy 3/2 sack with patch pockets from Eljo's in Charlottesville. Heavier wool - more of a fall/winter jacket.
> 
> Size is most likely a 42R. Awesome buttons, too. Half-lined. Jacket has a few picks but overall in great shape.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer. Y'all let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You buy this from EastVillageTrad, by chance?


----------



## drlivingston

Tilton said:


> You buy this from EastVillageTrad, by chance?


Is that in Gardendale, Alabama?


----------



## Tilton

drlivingston said:


> Is that in Gardendale, Alabama?


Nope, guy on AAAC. Sold him an identical jacket a few years ago. It is an absolutely killer jacket.


----------



## JDL II

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME FOR OFFERS!

1. J.Press Navy Blazer -- SIZE 41L











- 3/2 Roll
- Hook Vent
- Natural Shoulder
- No darts
- Made in USA

Measurements: - Shoulders: 18 3/4" - Sleeves: 26" - Length: 32 1/2" - P2P: 21 3/4"

ASKING $100 SHIPPED

2. Huntington Harris Tweed 3/2 Roll Blazer -- SIZE 41L











- 3/2 Roll
- Hook Vent
- Natural Shoulder
- No darts
- Made in USA

Measurements: - Shoulders: 19" - Sleeves: 26 1/2" - Length: 32" - P2P: 21 1/2"

ASKING $75 SHIPPED

3. ALDEN 663 TASSEL LOAFER











The original tassel moccasin. Often copied...never equaled.Features a calfskin leather upper finished in the ever so elusive Alden #8 burgundy color.
Those who know about Alden are already aware of their immaculate craftsmanship and quality material. This pair is on par with this.
The leather has been cleaned, conditioned with Saphir renovator, polished with Meltonian creme in the color Cordovan, and topped off with Saphir wax polish in the color Bordeaux.
This pair of Aldens are surely protected and surely polished and cleaned to a perfect shine.
The soles are of a single oak construction with leather. The edging is in black.
The shoes feature the Goodyear Welt construction and have the insignia on the footbed.
The shoes are handmade in the USA.
Asking $200 shipped. (PM me for an offer or more pics)


----------



## WillBarrett

Tilton said:


> Nope, guy on AAAC. Sold him an identical jacket a few years ago. It is an absolutely killer jacket.


Funny y'all ask.

Doc: Found it at a tiny spot in Woodlawn on 55th. You familiar with it?


----------



## gamma68

^^ Nice description of the Aldens. What size?


----------



## gamma68

*Open to offers

Brooks Brothers wide wale cords*
Tan, Clark fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-30
Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

*-----------------------------------------------------------

Brooks Brothers twill trousers*
British tan, Hudson fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-32
Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers '346' short-sleeve madras shirt*
Made in India, tagged size L
Measures 23.5" chest, 31.5" length from bottom of collar
No issues
*Asking $15 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Small Trad alert!*

*Vintage Sero short-sleeve madras shirt*
Made in Indian, tagged size M
Measures 21.5" chest, 31.5" length from bottom of collar
No issues
*CLAIMED*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wool nailhead suit from the Claymore Shop*
Measures approximately 39L (please see measurements)

This is admittedly not the most Trad suit, but the cloth has a fantastic hand and the nailhead pattern is very handsome. The weight is suitable for fall/winter. There are no interior tags and I'm not certain who made it for the Claymore Shop, but it was a fine maker.

Two-button front, four-button cuffs, three interior pockets, jacket is fully lined
Made in the USA
Pleated front, braces buttons
The only issue I see is a missing trouser button (an easy fix). No stains or holes.

ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS:
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 39"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2.5")
Length from BOC: 32"

Waist: 33" (with room to let out)
Inseam: 32"
Cuff width: 1.5"

*Asking $28 CONUS*

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Brooks Brothers '346' white pinpoint dress shirt*

Slim fit, non-iron, tagged 16-2/3
Measures 16.5"-33.25"
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------------------------
*WEST MARINE NAVY CANVAS BOAT SHOES, 9.5*

West Marine makes some terrific boat shoes, but this particular model appears to be no longer available.

This pair is in great shape, with very little wear to the soles and insoles, and no canvas discoloration. (I'll let the lucky buyer take care of fading them just so.) The laces are still nice and bright. Very Trad footwear for spring through fall!*

CLAIMED*
-----------------------------------------------

*OLIMPO SILK TIE, NEW WITH TAGS*

Equestrian theme, made in Spain. Reminiscent of Hermes ties in apperance and hand. Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or other flaws. Measures 3-7/8" x 57"

*Asking $12 CONUS*

--------------------------------------------
​


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Open to offers.



gamma68 said:


> *THINK PINK!*
> 
> *Lands' End 'Original Oxford' pink Oxford cloth shirt*
> Very nice shade of pink, would look fantastic under a tweed jacket.
> Tagged 16.5-34-35
> Measures 24" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve, 3" collar points
> No issues
> *Asking $18 CONUS*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *JCrew pink/white striped 100's 2-ply cotton shirt*
> Tagged size L (16-16.5)
> Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve
> No issues
> *Asking $18 CONUS*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *JCrew Baird McNutt Irish linen shirt*
> Baird McNutt produces some of the finest linen available.
> Tagged size L
> Measures 22" pit-to-pit, 35.5" sleeve
> No issues
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## adoucett

*MOVING SALE*

I am moving next week and therefore need these sold!

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Roll Navy Blazer *










Tagged size is 42L
Fantastic condition! This is the Brooksease model and is fully lined. It even appears to have a hook vent.


Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 26"
Length: 32"
P2P: 21.75"
Of course, made in the USA with Waterbury buttons.
*Asking $40 shipped*
Note- the whiter areas in photo are just from reflected light

-----------------------------

*A NOS summer-weight jacket made in the USA by Haspel, for Murray's Toggery Shop*


https://postimg.org/image/j28bw94oh/

Listed size is 40L

Measures 

Sleeve length: 25.5"
P2P: 19"
Shoulder 18"
Length: 33"

The color is a light grey/blue. As the tag indicates, this jacket is a cotton, ramie, linen blend. 

*Asking $40 shipped.
*
------

A Brooks Brothers sport shirt, size L in like-new condition

Asking $25 shipped

-----

*Plus, a whole bunch of shirts. *

Just pay $10 for a priority mail box and we will fit in as much as possible, at the prices listed below.
I will be very inclined to do discounts on multiples. First PM, first served.



J. Crew blue stripe - Tailored Fit - Size M $5
J. Crew Red/blue alternating stripe - Tailored Fit - Size M $5
GANT blue stripe - Size Medium $8
Ralph Lauren Pink pinpoint oxford - Size 15-32/33 $10


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Hello Gentlemen, long time no see. In my absence, I've acquired a few bits that just do not work for me. The price includes shipping within the CONUS. Members outside of the U.S. Please pm me for shipping rates. I accept: PayPal, Venmo, or Cash through the Square app. Thanks for looking!

First up, a nice Barbour button down in lightweight poplin. The size is XL and the measurements are: 26" ptp, 31" collar to hem, 24" sleeve

$20



Next up a Brooks shirt in linen. The color is almost exactly the same as the one Miles is wearing on that famous LP sleeve (much more vibrant in person). Sized M, with 24" chest, 34" length and 25" sleeve.

$28 SOLD!



Pink LL Bean ocbd

24" chest, 29" length, 23" sleeve

$16



Blue university striped LL Bean ocbd 15 1/2 x 33

$18



Very nice Gant twill shirt. Flap pocket, locker loop, button at back of collar. It's just a hair too small or I would have kept it. 20" chest, 30" length, 25" sleeve.

$25




Another Gant shirt. 100% cotton PoW check with a blue over check. Very nice!
22" chest, 30" length, 23" sleeve

$22




Beautiful blue gingham Peter Miller shirt, again just a tad small so I'm sadly passing it on. 
22" chest, 32" length, 25" sleeve

$25



Lands End flannel. Black, comfortable.

24" chest, 27" length, 25" sleeve

$14



Very nice burgundy Vintage Shetland by Nordstrom. Saddle shouldered, great condition!

21" chest, 25" length, 24" sleeve

$20 SOLD!



Pringle of Scotland cashmere v neck

23" chest, 27"length, 24"sleeve

$27 *SOLD!*




Club Room Shetland sweater in bright red. Saddle shoulders, great for the Trad on a budget! 24"chest, 28"length, 26" sleeve.

$18


----------



## dorji

Weekend drop.


dorji said:


> Hey All-
> 
> I have a H Freeman for the English Shop jacket up for sale, purchased from Tweedy Don maybe a year ago. This thing is sweet, has some beautiful lines, but is redundant for me and I am strapped for space!
> 
> No tag, but clearly a wool silk blend in mid weight herringbone. Good for spring, fall, and maybe winter if it is not too cold where you live. Fits like a 40L, maybe 41L. Magnificent shoulders, this jacket is the elusive 2 button sack. $40>>$30 or offer, I will send it your way priority mail. PM with interest, thanks! PS I just drycleaned it.
> 
> Shoulders: 17.75"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> P2P: 21.75"
> Length: 32"
> Lapels: 3.5"
> Waist at point button: 20.25"


----------



## DFPyne

Offers are welcome and reduced shipping on multiple items. Please let me know if you have any questions or would like additional photos.

J. Press 44R 3/2 Seersucker Blazer - Made in USA
[$65 Shipped]
Chest: 22"
Sleeves: 24"
Shoulders: 19.5"
Length Below Collar: 31


Brooks Brothers Brooksease 43R 3/2 Navy Blazer - Made in USA
[$55 Shipped]
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Shoulders: 19"
Length Below Collar: 30.5"


16.5-33 J. Press Blue Oxford w/ White Club Collar - Made in USA
[$30 Shipped]


16.5-33 J. Press Blazer Strip Shirt - Made in USA
*Note the little snag on the lower left of the pocket which causes a small interruption in the stripe
[$30 Shipped]


16.5R - Brooks Brothers Orange and Grey Graph Check Shirt
[$30 Shipped]


16-33 Gitman Brothers TXX Pinpoint Oxford Shirt - Made in USA
[$25 Shipped]


36L (38" Inseam) NOS Vintage Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket Reds - Made in the USA 
[$35 Shipped]


36"W 25" Inseam (1.25" Cuff) Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket Reds - Made in China [Would make great shorts too!]
[$30 Shipped]


38"W 32" Inseam (3.5" Let Out) Long Rise Brooks Brothers NOS Navy & Red Madras Trousers
[$35 Shipped]


37" 28.5" Inseam (1.5" Cuff) Regular Rise Navy/Red/Green Madras Trousers
[$25 Shipped]


36"W 28" Inseam Bleeding Madras Patchwork Trousers [Would make great shorts too!]
[$25 Shipped]


36"W 28" Inseam Blue-hued Indian Madras Trousers by Knickers [Would make great shorts too!]
[$25 Shipped]


10.5 C Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. V-Cleat. 
[$75 Shipped ]

Code:143010 93606










8D Marmocs Black Bit Loafers
[$35 Shipped]


~8C L.L. Bean Made in USA Camp Mocs with Goodyear Camp Sole
[$35 Shipped]


8D Burgundy Bass Weejuns - Made in USA
[$35 Shipped]


----------



## TweedyDon

*NPS Ties from Finney Wood's!*

I'm delighted to be able to pass on today a whole slew of beautiful NOS (new, old stock) ties from the now-defunct Trad clothier Finney Wood's of the C17th Quaker town Haddonfield, NJ.

Located on a street laid out almost three centuries, Finney Wood's was a classic American clothier, serving the conservative and wealthy population of a town whose biggest controversy in recent years was a house painted purple. Finney Wood himself played football in high scool with Al Driscoll, later Governor of New Jersey, and Al often shopped at Wood's store during office. Finney Wood's closed its doors for the last time many years ago, and so I'm delighted to be able to offer these NOS ties that have recently resurfaced!

Although these are all absent their original sales tags, these are all in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

*Pricing*: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

*PRICES ARE LOW ALREADY, BUT OFFERS STILL WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*



These are extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity. Several are made of "Sistine Satin", a Countess Mara speciality that was intended by the company to one of the rarer and more desirable fabrics for a tie to be made from; an advert from the Milwaukee Journal from 1981 prices "Sistine Satin" ties at $26, where regular silk ties from Countess Mara are priced between $19 and $2000 (in 1981! I suspect that this must be a typo!)

See the ad. here:

Several carry their original tags noting that they are Hand Tailored.

1) Beautiful blue paisley tie. Silk. Hand tailored in the USA. 3 5/8".



  

2) Gorgeous dark blue paisley. All silk. 3 1/2".



  

3) Lovely brown sepia paisley. Sistin Satin 3 1/2".



  

4) Beautiful red paisley tie. "sistine Satin". 3 1/2".



  

5) Gorgeous dark red paisley. All silk. 3 1/2".



  

*GROUP B:*



These are extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity. As with Group 1, some "Sistine Satin" ties appear here!

6) Countess Mara. Hand tailored in the USA. Beautiful paisley! 3 3/4". All silk.



  

7) Countess Mara. A lovely complex full and shadow paisley! 3 1/2".



  

8) Countess Mara. A gorgeous classic red paisley! 3 1/2".



   

9) A beautiful, subtle paisley geometric. 3 1/4".



 

10) Countess Mara. "Sistine Satin"--please see the description of this at the head of Group 1! A lovely floral neats pattern. 3 1/2".



  

*GROUP C:*



These are extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity. Several are made of "Sistine Satin", a Countess Mara speciality that was intended by the company to one of the rarer and more desirable fabrics for a tie to be made from; an advert from the Milwaukee Journal from 1981 prices "Sistine Satin" ties at $26, where regular silk ties from Countess Mara are priced between $19 and $2000 (in 1981! I suspect that this must be a typo!)

11) Countess Mara. Beautiful! Carries its original hangtage stating that it was Hand Tailored. 4".



   

12) Countess Mara. All silk; made in the USA. has a tiny thread run on one side, hence just $8--or $6 if bought with three other ties! 4"



   

13) Countess Mara "Sistine Satin". A lovely and tradly tie! Finney Wood's keeper off on one side, other excellent, of course. 3 5/8".



 

14) Countess Mara. A beautiful and classic red and blue paisley! 3 1/2".



  

15) Countess Mara "Sistine Satin". A beautiful pink and blue and grey paisley! Wonderful; 3 5/8".



  

*GROUP D*

More extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity.



16) Countess Mara. A wonderfully conservative tie! 3 7/8".



 

17) Countess Mara. A lovely paisley, perfect for Fall! 3 5/8.



  

18) Countess Mara. A lovely classic pattern! 4".



 

19) Countess Mara. A beautiful floral tie in autumnal colours, perfect for tweed! 3 1/2".



 

20) Countess Mara. A lovely and rare shadow pattern tie! 3 5/8"



  

*GROUP E*

Guess what? More extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity.



21) Countess Mara. A lovely and unusual tie! This has its original tage showing that it was handtailored. 3 5/8"



   

22) Countess Mara. A classic and subdured pattern. 4".



 

23) Countess Mara. Another classic and rather regal pattern! 4"



 

24) Countess Mara. A lovely classic neats tie! 3 5/8".



  

25) Countess Mara. This is lovely! It does not have a Finney Wood's tag, but it is from Finney's. 3 3/4".



 

26) Countess Mara. A rare regimental from Mara! This has a slight thread run, as shown, but this might be a feature rather than a flaw! Made form "sistine Satin". 3 5/8"


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) NWT Paul Frederick silk-wool jacket*. *FREE FREE FREE! (Courtesy of Reuben!)*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderful minature herringbone cloth that's a 55/45 blend of silk and wool, this jacket is a lovely subtle shade of pale pink, termed "Dusty Rose" by Paul Frederick. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and a single centre vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is replete with pick stitching in the lining. It is fuly lined. It is NWT, and so is in absolutely excellent condition, including its original set of spare buttons.
*
FREE-just send me $13 for shipping! 

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 3/4



      

*2) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quater-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*3) WONDERFUL Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack!*

This is beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack and dating from the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major Princton clothiers, along with Normal Hilton and Langrock--and, alas, one of those that is now long gone. There is no fabric content listed, but this is either summer-weight wool or else a wool-linen blend. The colouring is terrific--a rich, deep, chambray blue. It has two button cuffs, and the buttons are all metal, and decorated with a subtle basketweave on the tops. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has very natural shoulders--and PATCH POCKETS! It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's a vintage piece, and I'm very conservative with rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4



      

*
4) J. Press summer 3/2 sack. BEAUTIFUL!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully summer weight light green-grey-blue cloth shot through with striping in cornflower, russet, and cream, this is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. It has, of course, two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed, and, of course, was made in the USA. This also features a lovely label roll! This is a truly lovely summer jacket. This is in, conservatively, Very Good condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



     

*5) MADRAS style wash and wear jacket!*

This is a wonderful rarity--a jacket with a classic Madras colourway and patterning cut from what appears to be the classic Ivy Wash and Wear fabric! The colouring of this jacket is wonderful--russet, bracken, rich cream, and other sepia tones shot through with striking peat black and mustard yellow striping! While there's no fabric content this is clearly the same type of fabric that Wash and Wear jackets use, if a trifle nicer to the touch. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket, this has two button cuffs, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined. It has lovely natural shoulders. Union Made in the USA this lovely vintage piece is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



   

*6) GORGEOUS Southwick silk-wool jacket!*

This is another stunning jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer! This is cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% silk, which gives the cloth a wonderful hand and drape, as well as imparting to it the rough-silk texture that's so desirable. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape, and the colourway and patterning fully live up to its quality: the base is a mixture of dark rich tan-cream and taupe, with rich golden wheat threading heathered in throughout. This is then complemented by a beautiful overcheck in quiet scarlet... My pictures just do not do this jacket justice at all!

The cut and construction of this jacket do the colourway, patterning, and cloth full justice. This is Southwick's three-button "Nicola" model, featuring a lovely lapel roll, and subtle darting, as well as a three button front and four button cuffs. The jacket is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a light brown that complements the exterior colourway. The buttons are similarly well-chosen to pick out the brown undertones of the base colourway. The jacket is single-vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket has had its interior Southwick tag removed. I was the original vendor of this jacket when it was NWT, and can attest to its having been worn very very sparingly--hence its being in Excellent condition, apart from some minor rumpling from storage.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



  

*7) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*8) CLASSIC Pincord Jacket from College Hall*

This is a lovely vintage pincord jacket! A contemporary two button front with subtlle darting, this has a single centre vent and full lining. It has two minor thread pulls, as shown, and so is in Very Good condition. It was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $14, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/june 13 southwick/DSC08140_zps33gq74uu.jpg.html   

*9) NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! *

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*10) GORGEOUS Classic Seersucker suit from Corbin--sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

It doesn't get much better than this! First, this is cut from all cotton seersucker in classic blue and white stripes. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great (and often overlooked) trad. clothiers. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

As well as being made by Corbin this was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

It doesn't get much more trad than this!

*As steal at just $29, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3 1/2)



      

*
12) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*13) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*14) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*15) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*17) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $16, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



 
   

*19) LL Bean cotton jacket--Two Button Sack!*

(ON HOLD)

This is a lovely jacket, with a surprising number of nice details! Cut from a thicker, heavier navy cotton, this is a two button sack jacket. It is half-lined, and has two flapped patch pockets. It has a single centre hook vent and a lapped centre seam. It has two buttoned interior pockets, and three button cuffs. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44. Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*20) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*21) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket **FREE FREE FREE! (Courtesy of Reuben!)*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Just $13 for shipping!!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*24) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$18, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33



  
  

*27) Brooks Brothers Cashmere-Wool Spring weight jacket.*

ON HOLD

This is terrific! Cut from a lovely blend of cashmere (5%) and wool (95%) this lighter-weight jacket is perfect for Spring and early Fall. A contemporary two button model with darting, this appears to be fully canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and four buton cuffs. Imported, just as Brooks would say!  It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage bowties and pocketsquares!*

*I have several lovely vintage (c.1960s) pocketsquares and bowties to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Made in France for ECHO, this pocketsquare is in tones of light pink and complementary cream. Perfect for Spring and Summer! Vintage, and in Very Good condition; it has a tiny little pinspot in rust somewhere in the centre, which doesn't show when folded. All cotton. Measures 20 1/4" square, and folds beautifully. Asking just $10



  

3) Geometric square. This is a lovely, more contemporary square! All cotton, this does have some minor markings as shown. But, this won't be seen once the square is folded. Good/Very Good condition. Measures 24 1/2". Folds beautifully. Just $8.



  

4) MADE IN JAPAN striped cotton square. This is lovely! It does have a few minor items of schmaltz in the centre, as shown, but these wil come out with the first cleaning. It measures 25 1/4", and folds beautifully. In Very Good condition. Just $10.



  

*BOWTIES
*

1) Pale Spring green with blue and cream coffee beans. No maker or fabric listed. Lovely, and in excellent condition! $10



 

3) Fly fishing lures! A lovely and rare patterned bow. Likely silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10



 

8) Yellow geometric. All silk. Excellent condition. $10.



 

9) Carrot & Gibbs. A lovely recent bow, with C&G's signature button fastening. Some minor fuzzing is starting at the edges, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so $7.


----------



## Reuben

Pair of lightweight springy/summery harringtons, yellow lightweight corduroy with madras lining from PRL and mid-blue in the typical cotton blend waterproof/resistant shell with a tartan lining from LE. Each tagged a large and fitting approximately a 42-44R chest. Ask if you need any more measurements or pictures, asking *$30 each* or *$50 together *but willing to listen to offers. Prefer to sell but willing to consider trades.




























Vineyard Vines Gingham whale fun shirt, size XL. *$25 or offer*.



















Also, if anyone's interested in 8-12 size 16.5-36 (ish) patterned and solid buttondowns, lots of vintage Brooks Brothers Makers/Makers & Merchants/ect and a few similar quality/vintage brands, get in touch. They'll probably run *$10-$20* each depending on how many you buy at once.


----------



## CMDC

All of these shirts are in excellent condition with minimal wear...

Two Brooks Brothers must iron ocbds
Regular fit
Made in USA
Red unit-stripe and whites
17.5 x 35

$23 conus each



















Rubinacci spread collar dress shirt
Made in Italy
16 x 34.5

$23 conus



















Gitman Brothers spread collar dress shirt
Ecru w/ blue stripe
Made in USA
16.5 x 35

$23 conus



















Orvis olive glenplaid sport shirt
Size M

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers 3.75" width and MacGregor wool tartan 3.5" width ties
$14 conus each


----------



## WillBarrett

Several weeks back, someone had a red LLB sweater and a red LLB sweatshirt for sale. Still available?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic SUmmer Hats!*

*I have some lovely classic summer hats to pass on today!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GENUINE Safari Hat by Dorian of South Africa for Hunting World of NYC.*

*CLAIMED!*

This is wonderful, and carries with it some interesting sartorial history. Hunting World--with its distinctive elephant logo--was started in New York in 1965 with the express aim of catering to the wealythy who ventured on real safaris in East Africa. As a result, nothing it sold was fashion-related; it was all functional, practical, and sourced from the best suppliers around. Given its focus on safari gear Hunting World used the term "safari" widely--which led to its being sued by Abercrombie and Fitch in 1971, who were then its main rival as a outdoor outfitter. (This is the OLD SCHOOL A&F, not the current mall iteration!) A&F charged that it owned the term safari, and Hunting World couldn't use it--a suit that Hunting World succesfully won!

So, this is a SAFARI hat, sold by Hunting World, and made by Dorian of South Africa--a hat maker appropriately familiar with the needs of big game hunting. This hat is this not a fashion verison of this iconic style, but the real thing; made from(I believe) wool felt, it features discrete ventilation holes in the crown, an interior sweatband, and a classic exterior band that is tightly looped. It has a small springbok pin in the band. Made in South Africa, this is an outstanding piece of kit in excellent condition, except for a smal smudge on the brim, as shown.

*Sized at 7 3/8.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*



          

*2) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers straw hat!*

This is lovely, and exceptionally high quality; this hat appears to be artisanally handwoven, and the crown is exceptionally tight.... my suspicion as to how this was acheived (i.e., what sort of person did this) won't be repeated, but I'll just say that this is a vintage hat, and weaving of this fineness requires very, very small hands and fingers... Hats like this are now rarely made.

This has a leather interior sweatband, embossed with the Brooks logo, and the initial "R G K Jr". The weave throughout is exceptionally tight, and there are no loose ends of broken straws. It has a black, tightly woven hatband. This is a vintage hat, and so there's some very minor overcurve to the brim of the sort that would occur after a few wears; nothing that couldn't be easily re-shaped if you'd like. (This is shown in the third picture--yes, it's minor!) The band is raher dusty, but that's an easy fix. Overall, this is in Very Good condition.

No size tag, but the interior measures 21 3/4, so I could estimate it at around a US 7 1/8, or (more likely) slightly smaller.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*





    

*3) NWT S. F. Green of San Franciso Panama Hat, made in Ecuador--as it should be!*

*CLAIMED!*

A classic panama hat made in Ecuador for S. F. Green of San Francisco, this is NEW with all of its tags intact. It has a loose patterned weave in the crown for ventilation, and a functional chin strap. This is stamped on the interior Ecuador, and is a genuine Panama hat.

*Asking just $26, or offer, boxed and shipped.*

Measures c.22" inside.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*WANTED*

Does anyone have a copy of Tipsy in Madras they don't want? I'm looking for a copy for a friend, but it's out of print and even used copies are going for more than the book was originally priced.


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties--more coming very soon!*

*I have another set of lovely classic ties to pass on today, including some that are perfect for summer!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP F: Regimentals*



27) VINTAGE Custom Made Brooks Brothers regimental tie for Hill School. Tiny run at the very tip of blade, hence Very Good condition. 55/45 silk/poly. 3 1/8". $12.



 

28) Barnard & Maine regimental. Italian silk, made in teh USA. I see from the photograph that this has shadow stains on it; these can't be seen at all in person. But they're there, so this is FREE with another tie! 3 1/2".



 

29) Paul Stuart regimental. Absolutely gorgeous tie, in excellent condition! Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $16.



  

30) Warden-Brooks limted regimental. Silk. Minor rub on corner as shown, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so $6. 3 1/2".





31) Bancroft regimental. Tiny stain in centre of blade, as shown, hence just $6. 3".


 

*GROUP G: Regimentals*



32) Sartori. Signature collection. Hand made in Italy. AN absolutely gorgeously, luxurious tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $16.

 
  

33) Christopher Hayes. The classic #1 stripe in red! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $12.




34) Kenneth Gordon. A lovely complex herringbone regimental from the Trad. store in New Orleans. 3 1/2". $12.



 

35) Vintage Red Label Jos. A Banks. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.



 

36) Chaps by PRL. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $10



 

*GROUP H: Regimentals*



37) Croft and Barrow. All silk, made in the USA. A lovely summer regimental! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.





38) Countess Mara. Made expressly for the very tradly store Raleigh's of DC. Minor watermark on interior lining, otherwise excellent. 3 1/2". $12.



  

39) Toye, Kenning, and Spencer of London. A lovely club tie, with shadow emblems! ALl silk, excellent condition. Made in the UK. 3 5/8". $10



   

40) Nautica regimental. A surprisingly nice tie! 3 5/16". $10.



 

41) Waseda Classic Regimental. Single thread pull, as shown, hence Very Good condition, and so $9. 3 1/2"


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP I: SUMMER TIES!*



42) Liberty of London. A beautiful floral design from Liberty's archives. 4". Made in the USA. All cotton. very Good condition. $10.



  

43) Aeroplanes! A wonderful and whimsical tie, perfect for summer! Made in England for Liberty of London. All silk. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $15.



 

44) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Made in England by John Comfort of London, one of England's premier tie makes. Nautical knots? All silk. 3 1/4". A wonderful tie from THE clasic Ivy summer vacation store! Features Trimingham's signature lining. Excellent condition, and perfect for summer! $16.



   

45) Summer plaid! A lovely and very well-made tie. No fabric content, but clearly all cotton. 3". Excelent condition. $10.





46) CLASSIC HAWAIIAN TIE! Come on--who doesn't want a classic Hawaiian tie? All cotton, and in Very Good condition. 3 3/8". Just $10!



 

*GROUP J: MORE SUMMER TIES!*



47) Tennis Racquets and balls--a lovely summer tie by Burberry's! Made in England. Excellent condition! 
3 5/8". $15.



  

48) WONDERFUL 1950s inspired island palm tree tie! Beacsue of its colouring this would pair well with tweed; because of its motif it would do well with seersucker or pincord! Its hard to find a tie that's this versatile. All silk, and made in the USA, the colourway, texture and style fo this tie are perfectly 1950s! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Just $12!



  

49) Brooks Brothers Basics trellis tie. Ideal for summer, this was Made in the USA. Excelent condition. 3 3/4". $12.



  

50) Madras tie. From New England House. The Ivy summer classic! Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $13.





51) Polo small summer paisley. Made by hand, and dating from back when Polo was good! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12.


----------



## Monocle

Items of interest today. DM me. All shipped CONUS

Sun Beater pocket polo from Triminghams. It is a substantial cotton pique, I'd say medium weight cotton. Sized LARGE measures 23" across and 30" in front. Add about 2-2.5" for the back tails. Stitched pocket. Split sides. No issues. No smoke. *$22.00*


A pair of horseless PRL cottons. The red is 59.5" x-long and 3 7/8" wide. The plaid is 58" long and 3 7/8" wide. No smoke. *$10 each*


These are headed for GreedBay or Etsy, but I figured I'd shoot since these are super-prep. For any of you you gents looking for a special gift for the lady in your life who just so happens to wear a 10 narrow shoe, here is a still-new pair of vintage country club prep Tretorn Nylite canvas in medium blue-on-white. Perfectly clean and unworn. MADE IN USA. 11" heel to toe and 3.5" wide at ball.

You..could very well be a hero, me-thinks. *$35.00 shipped*


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> *WANTED*
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of Tipsy in Madras they don't want? I'm looking for a copy for a friend, but it's out of print and even used copies are going for more than the book was originally priced.


One of our members has sorted me out with this book. Thanks!


----------



## Winny94

Here is a pair of Bills Khakis. They are pink, size 34 with a 9.5" inseam. These were given to me by a generous member here, but they don't fit me correctly. As a result, I am donating the proceeds to this

Synopsis: My girlfriend's friend gave birth to a baby girl who was born with neuroblastoma. The family could really use some financial support.

(I can provide confirmation the funds were donated to the buyer if you'd like).


























They are in fantastic shape (easily could be NWOT).

Given the situation, I am asking $50, but I will take any reasonable offer.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Winny94

I'm in the market for some Bills M2 in size 34x30-32. Any color really. I'm just trying get a feel for the fit before I invest much into them.


Thanks


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A friendly reminder (or an emotional plea) that I am always looking for 3/2 sport coats (or suits) in the 36R-38S range with measurements close to those posted below. 

Shoulder: 17"-17.25""
Chest: 20"
Length: 28"-28.5"

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Patrick06790

I recently cleaned my apartment, feeling that it had achieved critical mass.

It is now clean, but cluttered. That's putting it kindly.

In fact, it looks like a bomb went off in a thrift store.

I have been threatening to do this for some time, but events always got in the way. (Like fishing and sleeping.)

But this cannot continue. I yearn to breathe free.

I have two vintage Brooks Brothers wash and wear poly/cotton poplin sack suits, both in olive. These suits are at least 40 years old. They are about as close to mint as you're going to get.

#1 -- A darker olive, with a little more shoulder padding than the other one. I make it a 42 R, but check measurements. Sack jacket, minimal lining, three buttons on sleeves, flat front pants, cuffed, suspender buttons.

There is a little dark dot on the left pants leg, in front, about mid-thigh. It is impossible to photograph - for me, anyway. It is somewhere between the size of a pencil point and a pencil eraser, and I am pretty sure it can be dry-cleaned out. In any event, it is only visible if you are inspecting the garment up close.

$65 shipped in the lower 48 gets you this piece of tradly history.

chest 22 inches
length top of collar 32
length bottom of collar 30.5
sleeves both 24
shoulder 19
pants waist 18.25 (.50 inch to let out)
inseam 28.25
cuff 1 5/8
rise 12


----------



## sskim3

Winny94 said:


> I'm in the market for some Bills M2 in size 34x30-32. Any color really. I'm just trying get a feel for the fit before I invest much into them.
> 
> Thanks


Ask dr L if he has any in stock. I know a few months ago he came across a huge haul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD*

Olive suit #2

Lighter than the first one, and slightly less shoulder padding. Two buttons on sleeve cuff. Minimal jacket lining. Flat front, cuffed, no suspender buttons.

I make it a 42L but check the numbers.

There is a tiny dark spot, impossible to photograph - for me, anyway - on the left jacket pocket. In size it is between a pencil point and a pencil eraser. I am confident it can be cleaned out. It is only noticeable if you are inspecting the thing up close.

$65 shipped to the lower 48 for this other piece of tradly history. You too can look like a congressman ca. 1965, and isn't that the look we really aspire to?


----------



## Duvel

Nice! If only the inseam were just a bit longer...


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Bills M2 olive heavy twill chinos
> Made in USA
> Flat front, no cuff
> 40 x 30.5
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers short sleeve patch madras button down shirt
> Made in India
> Size L
> 
> $15 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Thrifting has been slow lately. A bit of an uptick the other day so some new shirt listings...
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers button down tartan sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Some more new stuff...
> 
> Hickey Freeman charcoal w/brown and khaki windowpane sportcoat
> 2 button, darted
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 19.5
> Length BoC: 33
> Sleeve: 26.5
> 
> $35 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers flannel trousers--slate blue/grey. I am confident that these are unworn. Perfect condition
> Made in USA
> Pleated and uncuffed
> 
> 36 waist; 32 inseam +2.5" underneath
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren reds. Little if any wear.
> Flat front, no cuff
> 36 x 34
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Samuelsohn dark blue sportcoat
> 2 button, darted, single vent silk/cotton blend. Nice shoulders.
> Tagged 44T.
> Pit to Pit: 23.5; Shoulder: 19; Length BoC: 32.5; Sleeve: 26.5
> 
> $37 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Beautiful mulitcolor flecked tweed sportcoat from Eljo's of Charlottesville
> 2 button sack
> Needs new cuff buttons but otherwise no problems.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 23
> Shoulder: 18.75
> Length BoC: 32
> Sleeve: 26 +1.5
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Khakis brown gingham long sleeve bd sport shirt
> Tagged LT--measures 17 x 39
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart spread collar long sleeve sport shirt
> Size M
> 
> $17 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar sport shirt--appears to have only a few wears in it
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC;1678401
Soft wool glenplaid trousers by Yale Trouser Collection. Never heard of this brand but these are very nice and in excellent condition
Pleated and cuffed
Made in USA
36 waist; 32 inseam
$30 conus
[IMG said:


> https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o756/cmdc1972/Mobile%20Uploads/0CCFBBA7-1053-47E5-B755-E6E8A0C843B2_zps41ya2m3k.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers button down long sleeve sport shirt--kind of a lightweight flannel
> Size M
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> Must Iron, Made in USA
> 16 x 34
> 
> $16 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue pinstripe pinpoint ocbd
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $16 conus


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Someone's trying to cover the cost of a new record, heh, heh.


----------



## CMDC

Or, someone has six big bins of unsold thrift store stuff taking up way too much space in his basement.


----------



## TweedyDon

CMDC said:


> Or, someone has six big bins of unsold thrift store stuff taking up way too much space in his basement.


Amateur.


----------



## L-feld

CMDC said:


> Or, someone has six big bins of unsold thrift store stuff taking up way too much space in his basement.


Any must-iron 16x33's?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

^I've got must-iron 16.5 x 33s out the wazoo, and the reason I don't wear them is the collars have shrunk. And my neck got bigger


----------



## ruvort

CMDC said:


> Or, someone has six big bins of unsold thrift store stuff taking up way too much space in his basement.





L-feld said:


> Any must-iron 16x33's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Well I will throw this out there as well:

Anyone have any 15x34 must irons?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winny94

Money from this sale will be donated to a family with a new born infant that was born with cancer.



Winny94 said:


> Here is a pair of Bills Khakis. They are pink, size 34 with a 9.5" inseam. These were given to me by a generous member here, but they don't fit me correctly. As a result I dont feel right making a profit off of them so, I am donating the proceeds to this
> 
> Synopsis: My girlfriend's friend gave birth to a baby girl who was born with neuroblastoma. The family could really use some financial support.
> 
> (I can provide confirmation the funds were donated to the buyer if you'd like).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in fantastic shape (easily could be NWOT).
> 
> Given the situation, I am asking $40 now, but I will take any reasonable offer.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## jt2gt

A few higher end items at fairly cheap prices:

SMall Epaulet by Ashland shirt. Great material. Perfect spread color. No stains, yellow pits, smells or anything. Blue/light Blue Gingham

Size: Small
Measurements:
Length: 30.25"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Chest: 19.5"

Fit is slim, texture and material is great. You will love this shirts.

$$45 shipped conus.










Great looking Rancourt for Brooks Brothers 5 Eye Mudguard boots. Size 8D. Lightly worn w/ one coat of Montana Pitch Blend. These look great and are ready to roll. Sizing runs about like Alden Barrie last 1/2 to full size large. Great pull up leather and rugged Vibram soles.

Comes with box and original green laces. Grab them cheap. $110 shipped CONUS.










Feel free to pm email for more pics. Thanks...JT


----------



## jt2gt

jt2gt said:


> Alden leydon last chukka in 8E. These have a fair amount of wear but still look good. I picked them up for a bum around jeans chino wear but the size just doesn't work. I am a barrie 8 and these fit a bit short. Width is fine even thought I am not e width. I was going to have my local guy put new heels on and call it a day. Priced according to wear. I got them at a great price and just passing it on -- $100 shipped conus with box and bags.
> 
> Pics aren't loading. Please pm for pics if interested.
> 
> Feel free to pm email for more pics. Thanks...JT


----------



## WillBarrett

Posting tonight - still have that Eljo's navy 3/2 sack in 42R. Also posting a vintage JAB green cashmere sack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Patrick06790 said:


> ^I've got must-iron 16.5 x 33s out the wazoo, and the reason I don't wear them is the collars have shrunk. And my neck got bigger


 oooo tempting.....


----------



## HalfLegend

Hello guys!

I recently lost some weight and found that Gitman Vintage Medium shirts fit me like a glove! Does anyone have any old ratty ones that they'd be willing to part with? Would love to buy in bulk (2+) to cut down on costs and to be convenient for anyone looking to take out a few shirts!

Thank you


----------



## Monocle

*CLAIMED* As new English-made Brooks SB Pea Coat in charcoal with gray lining. No issues at all. Sized MEDIUM W22 L35 SL33 *$59 Shipped. *(*sleeve is center of yoke at collar, to cuff)
*

*vtg Donegal Mist wool-cashmere-mohair 3B tweed for Switzers/Dublin Ireland. This coat is beautiful, and doesn't seem so boxy on me as it would appear in the photo. It fits me near perfectly at 46R but has gotten a tad tight. I will offer that it may be best suited for a large-ish 44R. It has been taken in just a bit at the yoke. Has some padding in shoulders of course. Dual vents. Darts.* $45 shipped. W23 L31 SL26 Sh20


*


----------



## TweedyDon

*An Australian Icon--the slouch hat by Akubra!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is wonderful,and if it was only a 7 1/8 it wouldn't be here!

From Akubra's website:

"The Aussie Slouch Hat, one side turned up against the crown, has gained worldwide recognition. Akubra has made these hats for the Australian Army for over ninety years. Proven in the toughest of desert and jungle conditions by Australia's fighting men, the Slouch Hat enjoys an unequaled reputation for rugged quality."

This hat carries the distinctive puggaree, and is of course, a ful-quality military hat in Superfine Quality pure fur felt. It has an open crown so that you can customize it, leather chin strap, and brass clip to hold the brim up in the characteristic manner. The color is regulation British Khaki. It has a reeded roan leather sweatband and two eyelets for ventilation.

The particular hat come complete with a brass "Australia" cap badge, fitted in the correct position. It does need a VERY minor and easy repair; the clip has come off the side and needs to be re-sewn. It was, of course, Made in Australia by Akubra to full army specifications.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It is a size 59.


----------



## TweedyDon

*White Bucks!*

Classic white bucks from Cole Haan. In Very Good condition, these have some minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown, and minor wear to the insoles. Size 9.5 Medium.

Please note that these are the same color, shown in the upright shoe! 

*Asking just $20, or offer.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More ties!!!*

*I have some more lovely tradly ties to pass on today, including patterns, paisleys, and emblematics!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUP 1: Repeating Patterns*



1) Christian Dior. Made in the USA. Love bow ties but sometimes have to wear a straight tie? Then this is for you! 3 7/8". $12.



 

2) Banana Republic. Pliers! Lovely patterning and colourway. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



 

3) Vineyard Vines. Palm trees and cocnut cocktails--a perfect tie for summer! Some minor discoloration to the lining, and minor rumpling, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $10.



  

4) Brooks Brothers Makers. Racecars! Printed in Italy. 3 5/8". $14.





5) Museum Artifacts. The classic inverted Jenny! Usually, I don't bother with whimsical ties, but this one is extremely appealing, and perfect for a stamp collector, an aviator, or someone who for reasons of their own finds the phrase "inverted Jenny" amusing. Pervert. 3 7/8". $12.

  

6) Brooks Basics. Jumping fish. Salmon? Who knows! A lovely tie. 3 5/8. $12.

  

*GROUP 2: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS!*

7) VINTAGE Red Label Jos. A. Banks neats. ALl silk; HAND BLOCKED IN ENGLAND! 3 1/4". A lovely trad tie! $14.

  

8) GORGEOUS and RARE! Richel neats tie--extremely luxurious, and retailed by H. Herzfeld, a hidden gem of a clothier that survived as a bastion of classic style in midtown Mahattan for over 70 years! It recently closed.... a pity, as even the WSJ described it as a relic of Old New York. Excellent condition, apart from a tiny blemish on the lining, as shown. 3 5/8, this piece of trad. history can be yours for just $15.

WSJ article: https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052970204781804577269793844153500



 

9) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers Makers. Lovely old neats tie! Keeper off on one side; white bloick lettering on black. 3 1/4". Very God condiytion. $12.



 

10) Atkinson's--the Irish poplin people! (I think...) SOlk is hand-blocked and printed in England; the tie was Made in the USA. A perfect tie for summer! 3 1/4". $14.



  

11) J. G. Hook vintage tie. Neats. 3". Little known fact--the founder of J.G. Hook also founded Rooster, and was responsible for the popularity of Rooster's printed square-end ties, a whimsical Ivy classic look in the late 1960s! $12.



 

*GROUP 3: PAISLEYS!*



12) J. Press Burlington KNot. Pure silk, woven in England. Gorgeous, perfect for tweed! A Trad Classic! 3 1/4". $16.



 

13) Abercrombie and Fitch. 3 1/2. $10.





14) Talbott Studios. 3 14". A lovely and unusual tie! $14.



 

15) SOLD (Sorry!)


----------



## WillBarrett

Several great items tonight!

To start, a pair of Bills Khakis in beige seersucker. M2 fit with pleats and cuffs. Fit is 34W and the inseam in right at 29".

Asking $25 shipped.










Next is a beautiful dark green cashmere blazer from red label Jos. A Bank. 3/2 roll, undarted, patch pockets. Pewter buttons. Size is about 40R but check the measurements. Wrinkled from previous owner but otherwise in magnificent condition. Asking $45 shipped or offer.

Measurements:

Shoulder: 18"
Chest: 20.5"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 30.5"

















Next up is this vintage, union made tweed sport coat. Very lightly darted and partially lined. Size is unmarked but measurements are below. One hole in back collar. Great jacket that is a steal at only $18 shipped.

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 31"

















Next up is a previously listed trad classic from Eljo's in Charlottesville. Undarted, 3/2 roll and patch pockets. See measurements and pictures below. Asking $30 shipped.

Length is 30"
Chest is 22"
Shoulders are 19"
Sleeves are 24" with about an inch to let out.































Lastly (for now!) is a terrific tweed jacket. Grey with a crimson windowpane pattern. Black buttons. British tweed but unsure of this maker. Darted with two buttons. See photos and measurements. Asking $30 shipped or offer.

Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 19.5"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length: 30"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on vintage Brooks straw hat!*

This is lovely, and exceptionally high quality; this hat appears to be artisanally handwoven, and the crown is exceptionally tight.... my suspicion as to how this was acheived (i.e., the age of the crown's weaver) won't be repeated, but I'll just say that this is a vintage hat, and weaving of this fineness requires very, very small hands and fingers... Hats like this are now rarely made.

This has a leather interior sweatband, embossed with the Brooks logo, and the initial "R G K Jr". The weave throughout is exceptionally tight, and there are no loose ends of broken straws. It has a black, tightly woven hatband. This is a vintage hat, and so there's some very minor overcurve to the brim of the sort that would occur after a few wears; nothing that couldn't be easily re-shaped if you'd like. (This is shown in the third picture--yes, it's minor!) The band is raher dusty, but that's an easy fix. Overall, this is in Very Good condition.

No size tag, but the interior measures 21 3/4, so I could estimate it at around a US 7.

*Asking just $28, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## Winny94

I have 3 pairs of Incotex pants. They are tagged as a 38. The waist diameter measures 18-1/4" across and the inseams are 32-1/4". I would describe the colors as; light stone, light cream and very pastel yellow. The yellow are flat front and 55/45 cotton/linen. The other two are double pleated and 52/48 linen/viscose.

These are not in perfect condition, they need a good laundering, there are a few spots (that I feel could be laundered away), and they do show some wear around the hemline. These are very lightweight and soft and are in great summer colors.

I would prefer to keep them together for ease of shipping. I would like to see if there are any trades available first. Below is what I'm looking for:

Flat front chinos (or "modern cut" dress pants) in size 34" x 30-32" (approximately 17"-17.5" waist diameter).

Killer unstructured blazer (42 regular)

Any shoes other than penny or tassel loafers in size 10-10.5D

If you have something else in mind, please let me know!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops! SOME FREE!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) NWT Paul Frederick silk-wool jacket*.

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderful minature herringbone cloth that's a 55/45 blend of silk and wool, this jacket is a lovely subtle shade of pale pink, termed "Dusty Rose" by Paul Frederick. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and a single centre vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is replete with pick stitching in the lining. It is fuly lined. It is NWT, and so is in absolutely excellent condition, including its original set of spare buttons.

*FREE!!! Just send me $13 shipping!

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 3/4



      

*2) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quater-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*3) WONDERFUL Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack!*

This is beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack and dating from the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major Princton clothiers, along with Normal Hilton and Langrock--and, alas, one of those that is now long gone. There is no fabric content listed, but this is either summer-weight wool or else a wool-linen blend. The colouring is terrific--a rich, deep, chambray blue. It has two button cuffs, and the buttons are all metal, and decorated with a subtle basketweave on the tops. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has very natural shoulders--and PATCH POCKETS! It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's a vintage piece, and I'm very conservative with rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4



      

*
4) J. Press summer 3/2 sack. BEAUTIFUL!*

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully summer weight light green-grey-blue cloth shot through with striping in cornflower, russet, and cream, this is a classic 3/2 sack from J. Press. It has, of course, two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is fully lined. It is half-canvassed, and, of course, was made in the USA. This also features a lovely label roll! This is a truly lovely summer jacket. This is in, conservatively, Very Good condition, and is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



     

*5) MADRAS style wash and wear jacket!*

This is a wonderful rarity--a jacket with a classic Madras colourway and patterning cut from what appears to be the classic Ivy Wash and Wear fabric! The colouring of this jacket is wonderful--russet, bracken, rich cream, and other sepia tones shot through with striking peat black and mustard yellow striping! While there's no fabric content this is clearly the same type of fabric that Wash and Wear jackets use, if a trifle nicer to the touch. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket, this has two button cuffs, subtle darting, and a single centre vent. It is half-lined. It has lovely natural shoulders. Union Made in the USA this lovely vintage piece is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



   

*7) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*9) NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! *

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $22, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*10) GORGEOUS Classic Seersucker suit from Corbin--sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

It doesn't get much better than this! First, this is cut from all cotton seersucker in classic blue and white stripes. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great (and often overlooked) trad. clothiers. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

As well as being made by Corbin this was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

It doesn't get much more trad than this!

*As steal at just $29, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3 1/2)



      

*
12) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*13) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*14) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*15) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*17) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $15, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



 
   

*20) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*21) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
*FREE! Just send me $13 for shipping!*

Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*24) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$20, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*26) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33


----------



## WillBarrett

Repost from several weeks back:


Here we have a great Gitman Bros tartan poplin shirt for the Varsity Shop. Sized at 15 ½ x 33. Great shirt that, frankly, I wish fit me. Asking $15 CONUS.
[



Fantastic Brooks Brothers Country Club shirt. Worn but in very good shape. Only the slightest discoloration inside the collar, but nothing that should be noticeable. This cotton fabric is smooth and wonderful. Asking $20 CONUS.





Lands End made in USA cords. 34x29. Great pair of beater cords that could work in many situations. Asking only $15 CONUS.




Lands End pinwale pants in blue/white stripes. Perfect for spring and summer! Size 33x27 in tailored fit. Asking $15 CONUS.


Unlabelled made in USA flannels. Measure approximately 32x30 with room to let out. A slimmer fit, but not hipster skinny. Good for the leaner fellow. Great pants. $25 CONUS.




H. Freeman and Sons glen plaid jacket. Quite possibly this is an orphan, but jacket would work very well on its own. Made in the USA by defunct Birmngham haberdasher - custom work for a Mr. Glassrock, so there you go. Asking $20 CONUS.

Measurements:

Chest - 25"
Shoulders - 21"
Length - 33"
Sleeves - 25"



Make me an offer on any of this - need to unload some items. Private school is a killer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIES! TIES! TIES! Many NOS!*

*I have some more lovely tradly ties to pass on today, including many NOS ties from the tradly clothier Finney Wood, regimentals, patterns, paisleys, and emblematics!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUPS A to E: NOS Ties from Finney Wood*

I'm delighted to be able to pass on today a whole slew of beautiful NOS (new, old stock) ties from the now-defunct Trad clothier Finney Wood's of the C17th Quaker town Haddonfield, NJ.

Located on a street laid out almost three centuries, Finney Wood's was a classic American clothier, serving the conservative and wealthy population of a town whose biggest controversy in recent years was a house painted purple. Finney Wood himself played football in high scool with Al Driscoll, later Governor of New Jersey, and Al often shopped at Wood's store during office. Finney Wood's closed its doors for the last time many years ago, and so I'm delighted to be able to offer these NOS ties that have recently resurfaced!

Although these are all absent their original sales tags, these are all in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.



These are extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity. Several are made of "Sistine Satin", a Countess Mara speciality that was intended by the company to one of the rarer and more desirable fabrics for a tie to be made from; an advert from the Milwaukee Journal from 1981 prices "Sistine Satin" ties at $26, where regular silk ties from Countess Mara are priced between $19 and $2000 (in 1981! I suspect that this must be a typo!)

See the ad. here:

Several carry their original tags noting that they are Hand Tailored.

*GROUP A*

*Pricing *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

1) Beautiful blue paisley tie. Silk. Hand tailored in the USA. 3 5/8".



  

2) Gorgeous dark blue paisley. All silk. 3 1/2".



  

3) Lovely brown sepia paisley. Sistin Satin 3 1/2".



  

4) Beautiful red paisley tie. "sistine Satin". 3 1/2".



  

5) Gorgeous dark red paisley. All silk. 3 1/2".



  

*GROUP B:*



*Pricing ON GROUPS A to E *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

6) Countess Mara. Hand tailored in the USA. Beautiful paisley! 3 3/4". All silk.



  

7) Countess Mara. A lovely complex full and shadow paisley! 3 1/2".



  

8) Countess Mara. A gorgeous classic red paisley! 3 1/2".



   

9) SOLD A beautiful, subtle paisley geometric. 3 1/4".



 

10) Countess Mara. "Sistine Satin"--please see the description of this at the head of Group 1! A lovely floral neats pattern. 3 1/2".



  

*GROUP C:*



*Pricing ON GROUPS A to E *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

11) Countess Mara. Beautiful! Carries its original hangtage stating that it was Hand Tailored. 4".



   

12) Countess Mara. All silk; made in the USA. has a tiny thread run on one side, hence just $8--or $6 if bought with three other ties! 4"



   

13) Countess Mara "Sistine Satin". A lovely and tradly tie! Finney Wood's keeper off on one side, other excellent, of course. 3 5/8".



 

14) Countess Mara. A beautiful and classic red and blue paisley! 3 1/2".



  

15) Countess Mara "Sistine Satin". A beautiful pink and blue and grey paisley! Wonderful; 3 5/8".



  

*GROUP D*



*Pricing ON GROUPS A to E *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

16) Countess Mara. A wonderfully conservative tie! 3 7/8".



 

17) Countess Mara. A lovely paisley, perfect for Fall! 3 5/8.



  

18) Countess Mara. A lovely classic pattern! 4".



 

19) Countess Mara. A beautiful floral tie in autumnal colours, perfect for tweed! 3 1/2".



 

20) Countess Mara. A lovely and rare shadow pattern tie! 3 5/8"



  

*GROUP E*



*Pricing ON GROUPS A to E *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *

21) Countess Mara. A lovely and unusual tie! This has its original tag showing that it was handtailored. 3 5/8"



   

22) Countess Mara. A classic and subdured pattern. 4".



 

23) Countess Mara. Another classic and rather regal pattern! 4"



 

24) Countess Mara. A lovely classic neats tie! 3 5/8".



  

25) Countess Mara. This is lovely! It does not have a Finney Wood's tag, but it is from Finney's. 3 3/4".



 

26) Countess Mara. A rare regimental from Mara! This has a slight thread run, as shown, but this might be a feature rather than a flaw! Made form "sistine Satin". 3 5/8"



  

*GROUP F: Regimentals*



27) VINTAGE Custom Made Brooks Brothers regimental tie for Hill School. Tiny run at the very tip of blade, hence Very Good condition. 55/45 silk/poly. 3 1/8". $12.



 

28) Barnard & Maine regimental. Italian silk, made in teh USA. I see from the photograph that this has shadow stains on it; these can't be seen at all in person. But they're there, so this is FREE with another tie! 3 1/2".



 

29) SOLD Paul Stuart regimental. Absolutely gorgeous tie, in excellent condition! Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $16.



  

30) Warden-Brooks limted regimental. Silk. Minor rub on corner as shown, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so $6. 3 1/2".





31) Bancroft regimental. Tiny stain in centre of blade, as shown, hence just $6. 3".



 

*
GROUP G: Regimentals*



32) Sartori. Signature collection. Hand made in Italy. AN absolutely gorgeously, luxurious tie! 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $16.



  

33) SOLD Christopher Hayes. The classic #1 stripe in red! Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $12.





34) Kenneth Gordon. A lovely complex herringbone regimental from the Trad. store in New Orleans. 3 1/2". $12.



 

35) Vintage Red Label Jos. A Banks. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.



 

36) Chaps by PRL. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $10



 

*GROUP H: Regimentals*



37) Croft and Barrow. All silk, made in the USA. A lovely summer regimental! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.





38) Countess Mara. Made expressly for the very tradly store Raleigh's of DC. Minor watermark on interior lining, otherwise excellent. 3 1/2". $12.



  

39) Toye, Kenning, and Spencer of London. A lovely club tie, with shadow emblems! ALl silk, excellent condition. Made in the UK. 3 5/8". $10



   

40) Nautica regimental. A surprisingly nice tie! 3 5/16". $10.



 

41) Waseda Classic Regimental. Single thread pull, as shown, hence Very Good condition, and so $9. 3 1/2"



 

*GROUP I: SUMMER TIES!*



42) Liberty of London. A beautiful floral design from Liberty's archives. 4". Made in the USA. All cotton. very Good condition. $10.



  

43) Aeroplanes! A wonderful and whimsical tie, perfect for summer! Made in England for Liberty of London. All silk. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $15.



 

44) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Made in England by John Comfort of London, one of England's premier tie makes. Nautical knots? All silk. 3 1/4". A wonderful tie from THE clasic Ivy summer vacation store! Features Trimingham's signature lining. Excellent condition, and perfect for summer! $16.



   

45) Summer plaid! A lovely and very well-made tie. No fabric content, but clearly all cotton. 3". Excelent condition. $10.





46) CLASSIC HAWAIIAN TIE! Come on--who doesn't want a classic Hawaiian tie? All cotton, and in Very Good condition. 3 3/8". Just $10!



 

*GROUP J: MORE SUMMER TIES!*



47) Tennis Racquets and balls--a lovely summer tie by Burberry's! Made in England. Excellent condition! 
3 5/8". $15.



  

48) WONDERFUL 1950s inspired island palm tree tie! Beacsue of its colouring this would pair well with tweed; because of its motif it would do well with seersucker or pincord! Its hard to find a tie that's this versatile. All silk, and made in the USA, the colourway, texture and style fo this tie are perfectly 1950s! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Just $12!



  

49) Brooks Brothers Basics trellis tie. Ideal for summer, this was Made in the USA. Excelent condition. 3 3/4". $12.



  

50) Madras tie. From New England House. The Ivy summer classic! Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $13.





51) SOLD Polo small summer paisley. Made by hand, and dating from back when Polo was good! Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12.



  

*GROUP K: Repeating Patterns*



52) Christian Dior. Made in the USA. Love bow ties but sometimes have to wear a straight tie? Then this is for you! 3 7/8". $12.



 

53) Banana Republic. Pliers! Lovely patterning and colourway. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



 

54) Vineyard Vines. Palm trees and cocnut cocktails--a perfect tie for summer! Some minor discoloration to the lining, and minor rumpling, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $10.



  

55) Brooks Brothers Makers. Racecars! Printed in Italy. 3 5/8". $14.





56) Museum Artifacts. The classic inverted Jenny! Usually, I don't bother with whimsical ties, but this one is extremely appealing, and perfect for a stamp collector, an aviator, or someone who for reasons of their own finds the phrase "inverted Jenny" amusing. Pervert. 3 7/8". $12.

  

57) Brooks Basics. Jumping fish. Salmon? Who knows! A lovely tie. 3 5/8. $12.

  

*GROUP L: NEATS AND SMALL PATTERNS!*

58) SOLD VINTAGE Red Label Jos. A. Banks neats. ALl silk; HAND BLOCKED IN ENGLAND! 3 1/4". A lovely trad tie! $12.

  

59) SOLD GORGEOUS and RARE! Richel neats tie--extremely luxurious, and retailed by H. Herzfeld, a hidden gem of a clothier that survived as a bastion of classic style in midtown Mahattan for over 70 years! It recently closed.... a pity, as even the WSJ described it as a relic of Old New York. Excellent condition, apart from a tiny blemish on the lining, as shown. 3 5/8, this piece of trad. history can be yours for just $15.

WSJ article: https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052970204781804577269793844153500



 

60) SOLD VINTAGE Brooks Brothers Makers. Lovely old neats tie! Keeper off on one side; white bloick lettering on black. 3 1/4". Very God condiytion. $12.



 

61) Atkinson's--the Irish poplin people! (I think...) SOlk is hand-blocked and printed in England; the tie was Made in the USA. A perfect tie for summer! 3 1/4". $14.



  

62) J. G. Hook vintage tie. Neats. 3". Little known fact--the founder of J.G. Hook also founded Rooster, and was responsible for the popularity of Rooster's printed square-end ties, a whimsical Ivy classic look in the late 1960s! $12.



 

*GROUP M: PAISLEYS!*



63) SOLD J. Press Burlington KNot. Pure silk, woven in England. Gorgeous, perfect for tweed! A Trad Classic! 3 1/4". $16.



 

64) SOLD Abercrombie and Fitch. 3 1/2. $10.





65) Talbott Studios. 3 14". A lovely and unusual tie! $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Almost 100 more ties!*

Also as always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME; I give discounts on two or more ties!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP 1:*



1) Land's End. Long. A lovely patterned tie with Sping colouring! Hand made in the USA. $10

 

2) Jos. A Banks Premier Collection. Made in the USA of imported silk. Extra Long. 3 3/4". $10.

  

3) Jos. A Banks. All silk, hand sewn in the USA. A beautiful tie for Sporing and Summer! 3 3/4". Tagged XL. $10.

  

4) Land's End. A beautiful tie; small roundels. Hand sewn in the USA. This has a tiny single thread bump, as shown. 3 1/4"--a very thin width for a tie tagged X-Long! $10.

  

5) Jos. A. Banks Corporate Collection. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". Extra Long. $10.

  

6) WONDERFUL dark red silk knit tie from Land's End with a classic pointed tie ending! Made in the USA. Beautiful! 3". Just $12.

  

*GROUP 2*



7) Land's End leaf pattern tie. Beautiful! Tagged Long. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 3/4". $10.

 

8) J. Z. Richards for Nordstrom. Hand sewn in the USA, this is a wonderful tie with Richards' in-house silk. 3 3/4". $10.

   

9) WONDERFUL Land's End Moon and Stars. This is a beautiful tie that's appropriate for all year wear! Hand sewn in the USA. Tagged Long. $10.

  

10) Hardy Amies. EXTRA LONG. Pindots. Beautiful! 3 1/8". $10.

  

*GROUP 3*



11) Ashford & Brooks of London. All silk. Hand made. A classic regimental! 3 3/4". $10

 

12) Brooks Brothers. This has two thread pulls in the knot area, as shown, as well as some minor fraying at the small end of the blade, as shown. Good condition. 3 3/4". $5.

 

13) Yves St Laurent tie. Vintage--dates from when YSL was good! Features the YSL logo woven into the silk on the back; this originally retailed at Whitehouse & Hardy in New York. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! This is slightly rumpled from storage, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/4". Just $7.

  

14) J. Press. The Burlington Knot regimental. Beautiful! 3 1/4". $12

 

15) Tommy Hilfiger. Forget the label--this is a very nice tie! Made in the USA. 3 7/*'. $8

 

16) Briar. 50% silk, 50% cotton. A wonderful summer tie! 3". Very Good condition. $9.

  

*GROUP 4*



16) Whitehouse & Hardy of New York. Vintage; slightly rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Located on Fifth Ave., this was a seriously expensive store in the 1970s, which is when this tie dates from--a shirt could cost upwards of $100, which was a fortune then! 33/8". Just $8

 

18) Guy Laroche. A beautiful tie in purples, lavenders, and greys. Made in the USA! 3 1/4". $8

 

19) Made in Italy for Neiman Marcus. Neats. Lovely! 3 3/8". $8

 

20) Pierre Balmain. A lovely, rose-pink sepia toned tie. 3 3/8". $8

 

21) Handcrafted for Nordstorm by J. Z. Richards. 3 7/8". $8

  

22) Crooks & Creed of London. Neats. Handmade. 3 3/4". $8.

  

23) Crooks and Creed of London. Small daisies--perfect for Spring! 3 1/2". $8

 

24) Walter Kelly tie for Strawbridge Clothiers--the trad Central Jersey clothier, now long gone! 3 1/4". Some age discoloration to the lining, hence just Very Good condition. $8.

 

25) Bert Pulitzer. Neats. Slightly rumpled from storage, stain on back from pricetag! Good condition. 3 3/8". $5.

 

26) Kenneth Gordon. THE classic New Orleans tradly store! Beautiful. Neats. 3 1/8". $10

  

*GROUP 5*



27) Beau Brummel regimental. A lovely, classic tie. Hand made. 3 1/2". $10.

 

28) NWT Perry Ellis. A striking tie, great for summer! Italian silk; made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

29) Bachrach geometric. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

30) Grateful Dead tie. Fading Light". The irony is strong here... 3 7/8". Buy a Dead sticker for your Cadillac while you're about it! $8.

  

31) Vintage. Nothing is known about this! 2 7/8". $6.

 

*GROUP 7: Regimentals*



42) Carlo Columbo. Made in Italy. A classic regimental. 3 7/8". $8.

 

43) Countess Mara. Minor rub on one side, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $8.

   

44) Cyprus Copper Company regimental. Unusually for company ties, this is very subdued, and all silk. 3 1/4". $10.

 

*GROUP 8 *



45) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. The main rival to Cable Car Clothiers, The Hound is one of San Francisio's premier mens' clothiers, stocking a full range of Ivy items. This is a beautiful tie made from Italian silk, and a tradly 3 1/4". $12.

  

46) Robert Talbott for The Hound, San Francisco. Another beautiful tie for the premier men's clothiers of SF! Absolutely gorgeous, and 3 12". $15.

   

47) Britches of Georgetown. ALL WOOL, from the now-defunct outdoorsy tradly clothier of Georgetown. The fabric was printed in Italy; the tie was made in the USA. 3 7/8". $10.

 

*GROUP 9*



48) Joseph & Lyman for Bloomingdale's. ALl silk, Made in the USA. 4". $10.

  

49) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Absolutely beautiful! 3 3/4". $12.

   

50) Brooks Brothers Makers. Perfect for Spring! 3 5/8". $12.

 

51) Van Heusen. Poly. 3". $6.

 

52) Van Heusen; all silk, Made in the USA. 3 1/4". $8.

  

53) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. White block lettering on black background label. Printed in England. 2 3/4". Lovely! $12.

 

54) Barbara Blank. 3 1/2". Just $10!

 

*GROUP 10*



55) Rooster. Cotton tartan tie. 3 1/8". Very Good condition. $10.

 

56) Van Heusen tartan tie. ALl cotton. Pilling throughout, hence Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

57) DONEGAL TWEED! Made in Ireland. This is gorgeous; made by John Molloy, this is a wonderful heathery mix of brown, cornflower blue, cream, and peat black flecks. 3 5/8". Just $15

  

58) Robert Stewart. 100% lambswool from Scotland. 3 1/8". Beautiful! $12.

 

59) Blackwatch tie from Merrick. A wonderful tie, with the Blackwatch patterning offset to one side. Clearly wool. 3 1/2". $12

 

60) The English Shop of Princeton. This is clearly wool challis, and beautiful! Vintage, of course, and 3 1/8". Minor wear and fading in the knot area, hence Very Good condition, and so just $12.

  

61) Rooster. A beautiful wool plaid tie, made from English Saxony wool; made in the USA. 3 1/4". Very Good condition. Just $12

 

62) John Remington collection knit tie. Likely cotton, but possibly silk. A lovely light peach. 2 1/4". Just $8.

 

63) 1960s vintage knit in excellent condition. Unknown maker, but with a horse head set in the centre. A lovely vintage knit! 2". Just $8

  

*GROUP 11*

*AWESOME VINTAGE PRINTED ROOSTER TIES!*



*These are truly fantastic; classic late 1960s early 1970s designs, and all in excellent condition! These are early Rooster ties, made in the first few years of the company after it was started by Max Raab in 1969; the Sun Fabrics label was not recognizing a distinct company, but was the label used by Raab to note that the design was exclusive to Rooster. These ties are signature Rooster ties, classically Trad, and classic Americana!

Raab, incidentally, was the first person to make OCBDs for women!*

64) Brass instruments. No fabric, but likely all cotton. A classic Rooster! 2 5/8". $15.

  

65) Stringed instruments and music. This was produced expressly for The English Shop of Princeton--early Rooster, and TES is a great combination! Likely cotton. 3 1/8. $15.

 

66) SPECTACULAR! This is wonderful; a series of nautical and harbour scenes. This carries the Sun Fabrics label, and is a terrific "conversational" tie of the sort that made Rooster famous. PLUS this is from The English Shop of Princeton! A wonderful piece of American clothing history. 2 3/4". Just $15.

       

*1970s WIDE TIES; Rooster, The English Shop, Shiapiarelli.

These are terrific--genuine first-quality 1970s wide ties, in wool, linen, and polyester, from TES and Shiapiarelli. Don't confuse these with the mass-produced 1970s polyester junk; these are the real deal, and if you are amassing a collection of vintage menswear these are the ones you want.*



67) Ruffler tie by Rooster. 100% linen, in a classic 1970s paisley. Made for The English Shop of Princeton. 4 1/4". $12

  

68) Clark & Friend wool challis tie. Founded in 1903 in Salem, Mass., Clark & Friend were a traditional upscale clothiers--now, alas, long gone. This is a wonderful tie; 4 1/8". $12.

  

69) ALL WOOL by Rivetz of Boston for The English Shop of Princeton. Another lovely pairing--Rivetz is one of the classic Ivy tie-makers! 4 1/8". $12.

  

70) Shiaparelli tie featuring hats! From the House that was the greatest rival to Chanel, Shiaparelli was an Italian fashion brand that resisted diffusion lines, and stuck with high-quality menswear. This is a lovely rare example, in thick and, for the time, luxurious polyester!  The hats featured are almost certainly from Shiaparelli's own collection. 3 7/8". $10.

    

*GROUP 11*



71) Bally of Switzerland briefcase tie. 3 3/4". $8

  

72) Alynn golf tie. 3 3/4". Made in the USA. $6.

  

73) MADE IT ITALY for Marks and Spencer, UK, this lovely tie is perfect for Spring, featuring bunches of Spring flowers in mugs! 3 3/4". $12.

   

74) John Harvard Alumni Tie. Likely all silk. 3 1/4". $10.

 

75) Made in Ireland shamrock tie. Poly. 3". $6

 

76) Leonardo golf flags tie. Likely poluy-silk. Some minor shine from pressing, and a smudge on ythe back, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3". $7.

 

*GROUP 12*



77) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Lovely! Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $12.

 

78) Monti. Thick, luxurious silk. Made in Germany. 3 1/2". $10.

  

79) FRANK SINATRA"S STORE! This is terrific! A vintage tie from Zampella's of Jersey City, "The Brooks Brothers of New Jersey", which was the store who provided Frank Sinatra, then just a local boy who liked to shoot pool, with the tuxedos for his first wedding! Founded in 1903 as a custom tailors, the store struggled in the 1970s until it folded. This is a great tie on its own merits, and a lovely piece of clothing history. Polysilk. 3 3/8". $12

 

80) Boss. Nice, thick silk. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10

  

81) Huntington. A beautiful tie from a classic American maker! 3 3/4". $10.

 

82) Henri Christianson, neats. Lovely! 3 7/8". $10.

 

83) Halston. Italian silk. 4". $8.

 

84) Christian Dior, Pindots. 3 1/8". $8

 

*GROUP 13*



85) Cezani. Made in the USA from Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8

  

86) Brooks Brothers. Another beautiful, tweed-appropriate tie! 3 3/4". $12.

 

87) Johnny Carson. Poly. 3 1/2". $4

 

88) Jos. A. Bank red label--the old, good kind! Hand made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  

89) Jos. A. Banks. A surprisingly nice tie, handsewn in the USA. $10. 3 3/4".

  

90) POlo by Ralph Lauren, dating from when it was good! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

  

91) Burberry of London. A beautiful flowery paisley, perfect for Spring and early Summer, as well as Fall. A lovely thick and luxurious tie, this is 3 3/". Just $14.

  

92) Harry Ballot of Princeton pictorial tie. Ballot'swas one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of Princeton during its heyday, so this is a lovely piece of sartorial history! ANd if you really like golden monkeys it's perfect for you! 3 3/4". Hand made in Italy. $10.

  

*GROUP 14*



93) VINTAGE Regimental tie from Dey Bros. of Syracuse. Founded in 1877, Dey Bros. was one the classic regional department stores in the United States. It closed in 1993. This tie clearly dates from the 1950s or 1960s, and is in excellent condition apart from a very small rub at the tip side, s shown. 2 3/4". $12.

 

94) Pierre Cardin. Dating from when Cardin hadn't diffused itself into junk, this lovely vintage tie was Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $10

  

95) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. No name, maker, or fabric content, but clearly from the 1950s or 1960s, and clearly silk. 3". $10.

 

96) ROGERS PEET VINTAGE REGIMENTAL TIE! This is terrific! Rogers Peet (now long gone) was founded in 1874, and rapidly rose to prominence in the New York retail scene as a result of several innovations--attaching the fabric composition to garments, attaching price tags rather than haggling, and offering no-quibble refunds. It rapidly came to be known as one of the best men's clothing stores around, and was even mentioned as one of the "finer things in life" in the song "Marry the Man Today" in Guys and Dolls. This tie shows why; made from silk imported from Switzerland, it's absolutely beautiful, and a very tradly 3 1/4". Own a piece of retail history! Asking just $10, or offer.

  

97) Torriani. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $10.

 

98) VINTAGE REGIMENTAL. Another lovely vintage regimental! All silk; 3". $12.

 

99) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum tie. Lined in Aquascutum;'s signature lining, this lovely tie is 3 1/2" . $12.

  

100) WONDERFUL! SImpson's of Piccadilly, London. It was a sad day for me when Simpson's closed--I bouhght my first Christy hat there, and my first Barbour. This is a lovely vintage tie that will give you a connection to that wonderful Sporting Goods store; all silk, Made in England, and a lovely 3". Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*YET MORE TIES!*

*GROUP 15*



101) Gianfranco Ferre. A lovely, luxurious tie, made in Italy. This does have a single pulled thread loop in the knot area, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10

   

102) Brooks Brothers. A classic, conservative tie, with lovely texture and interest. 3 1/2". $12.

 

103) Robert Talbott Best of Class. Simply wonderful--a beautiful and luxurious tie! 3 1/2". $10.

 

104) Bachrach. A nice, decent tie. 3 3/4". $8.

  

105) Roundtree & York. WONDERFUL! This is a truly beautiful fish-scale tie. Hand sewn in the USA. 3 7/8". $10

  

*GROUP 16*



106) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $8. Very Good condition.

 

107) Harvard COOP tie--celebrating 100 years of the COOP! 75/25 silk/poly. A Trad classic, and a very tradly 3 1/8"! $10. Excellent.

  

108) Prince Consort ties were so ubiquitous in the 1960s that they're warranted a place in American sartorial history--William and Mary University has some in its Museum's Special Collection! This is a lovely example; a classic 1960s tie at 2 7/8", it's in excellent condition. $8.

 

109) Contissima. Made in the USA. 2 7/8". $8

 

110) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Dating from when Polo was very good indeed, this was Made by Hand in the USA 4". $9

 

111) Ferrell Reed. FR is one of the great underrated American tie companies; many lovely tradly ties have come from them, and this is no exception! Made by hand in the USA. 3 3/4". $9

  

112) Garrison Block Paisley. All silk; handmade. This has a lovely Spring/Summer colourway! 3 3 3/8". $10.

  

*GROUP 17*



113) Harve Bernard. A lovely classic pattern, with a perfect Sporing colorway. 3 1/4". $8.

  

114) Michelangelo. Unknown fabric; likely silk. 3 5/8". $6.

  

115) Valentino. Hand made in Italy. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/2". $12.

 

116) Giorgio. A lovely conservative, tradly pattern 3 1/2". All silk. $8.

  

117) Hand Made in Italy. Enzo Berttazzio. 3 1/2". Lovely! $10.

 

118) Made in Italy. Amherst and Brock. A lovely corporate tie! 3 3/4". $10.

 

119) Jacques Esther. Italian silk. 3 3/4". $8.

 

120) Contissima. Designed in Italy. Hand made, all silk. 3". $8.

  

121) Made for the tradly store Olympic in Upper Montcalir, NJ, this is a lovely conservative tradly tie! 3 1/4". $8.

  

122) Contissima. Designed in Italy; all silk. 3". $8.

  

*GROUP 18*



123) Christopher Hayes. A lovely, luxurious-appearing tie! Made in the USA. 4". $8.

 

124) Zenio. Made in the USA of Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

 

125) VINTAGE ARMANI TIE. Dating from the period when Armani was King--and with good reason--this lovely tie is cut from Armani silk, with the signature Armani name woven in, a la Hermes; it also has the signature Armani lining. A beautiful tie, and increasingly rare! Made in Italy., 3 3/4". $12.

   

126) MADE IN ENGLAND by John Comfort, one o fthe premier classic English tie makers, for the Tradly store MacHugh, this is a truly beautiful tie! 3 5/8". Just $12.

 

127) BEAUTIFUL Italian tie! Made in Italy for Torriani, this is a classic Italian pattern! 3 7/8". $10.

  

128) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of blue ginkgo leaves on a silverbirch background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $12.

   

129) BEAUTIFUL Bally tie! This is lovely; beautiful silk, with a pattern of red ginkgo leaves on a Royal blue and black spackled background. Wonderful! All silk, and hand made in Italy. This has Bally's signature lining. 3 3/4". Just $12

   

*GROUP 19*

130) Unknown maker, no keeper. All silk. 3 1/4". $8

 

131) Brooks Brothers Makers silk twill. Small single pull, as shown. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.

  

132) Chipp Jockey silks. 3 3/4". Beautiful! $10

  

133) Brooks Brothers Makers. Vintage white block lettering on black label. Some slight disbalance to blade. Beautiful! 3 7/8". Just $10

 

134) Land's End regimental. 3 1/4". This has a very faint mark on the edge by the tip, which I only noticed in my close-up pic! Hence, just $6.

 

135) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/8. Made in Canada of Italian silk. $10

 

136) Falconnable. Made in France. 60/40 silk/cotton. 4". This has possibly the start of a fray, or maybe just textured weave, on the side, as shown. This is tiny, but it's there. Or maybe not. And iyt has a slight rub at the tip. Hence, just $9.

  

137) Brooks Brothers Makers. No keeper. Excellent and beautiful! 3 5/8. Asking just $10.

 

138) Bonobos tie. Handmade in the USA. Beautiful! 2 3/4". $10.

 

139) J. Press. A beautiful golden yellow tie! This has a single thread pull on the front, and a tiny mark... somewhere by the edge, but I can't find it now. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so just $10, or offer. 3 1/4".

  

140) Perry Ellis. Made in the USA. 4". $6.

 

142) Boss. Made in Italy. Beautiful! 3 5/8". $10.

  

143) Dini of Florence, Italy. Slight wrinkle, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $8.

  

144) DKNY tie. SIlk. Some imbalance to blade, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $7.

 

145) Principe of Italy. SIlk, made in Italy. 3 7/8". $6.

   

146) Villa Bolgheri tie. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $10.

   

147) GORGEOUS Hermes-like tie by Leonard of Paris. This was extremely expensive new, and is very rare! 3 5/8". Asking just $12.

    

148) NWOT Paolo Gucci. A lovely, luxurious tie! Comes with original hanger. 3 7/8". Just $12.

  

149) Paolo Gucci. Another lovely, luxurious tie! 3 7/8". Minor speckling to lining, hence just Very Good condition. Just $10.

   

150) Salvatore Ferragamo. Beautiful! Fruits design. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Asking just $14

   

151) Liberty of London. Birds on a trellis. Gorgeous! 31/2". Just $10.

   

152) Brooks Brothers Makers. A lovely, conservative tie! 3 5/8". $10.

 

153) Polo. Made in the USA. Some disbalance to tip of blade. 3 3/4". $6.

 

154) Ungaro of Paris. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $8.

 

155) J. Crew. Lovely! 3 1/2". $8.

 

156) Christopher Hayes. Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $8.

 

157) Brooks Brothers Makers. Baseball playing duck. Lovely! 3 3/". $12.

  

158) Pursuits tie. Financial analysts. Made in the USA. 3 1/2". $10.

  
 

159) Seahorses and sea shells by Marc Anthony. Made in France. 3 1/2". $8.

  

160) Yves St Laurent wool tie. Surface pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. 3". $5.

 

161) DKNY tie. No fabric content given, but likely wool cotton blend. 3 3/4". $7.

 

162) Navy blue cotton tie. Possibly a vintage uniform tie. SOme rumpling at back. Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $5.

  

163) The Tie Bar navy tie. 70% wool, 30% silk. 1/2". $8.

 

164) Roots. Pheasants in flight. A lovely, classic emblematic from a now-defunct trad. department store. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". $12.

  

165) VINTAGE JAB. Mallards in flight. All silk. Lovely! 3". Just $12.

  

166) Lillian Vernon. Shamrock emblematic. All silk. 3". $7

  

167) Nottingham. Vintage. Ducks in flight. A lovely country tie! 3 1/4". $10.

  

168) Polo Ralph Lauren silk knit. Frayed at base, hence Acceptable condition only. 1 7/8". $4

 

170) Robert Stewart, Conn. A lovely trad tie from a trad clothier! 3 1/2". $10.

 

171) Tie Bar silk tie; red pindots on a green base. 3 1/2". Lovely! $7.

 

172) Cromley & Fitch of London. Yachts. 4". $8.

 

173) Princeton University Store pony and trap emblematic. Likely poly-silk. No keeper. Very Good condition. $8

  

174) Manhattan paisley. 3 7/8". $8.

 

175) Siena Collection. Made in USA. 3 7/8". $5

 

176) Enrico Coveri. 3 3/8. $6.

 

178) Stanley Blacker. Made in the USA. 3 7/8". $6.

 

179) Black and Brown 1826. Very luxurious! 3 1/2". $8.

  

180) James McCutcheon & Co vintage tie. THIS IS WONDERFUL! made by the "John Bull" collection, JMcC moved to their Fifth Ave location in 1907; the ad. noting this is here:

https://bklyn.newspapers.com/image/83183179/

Some minor staining to the lining, some lining damage, and some disbalance to the blade, but this is a wonderful and wearable piece of New York history! Just $10.





181) Banana Republic Paisley; dating from when BR was a real clothier! 3 3/4". $8.

 

182) Sergio Valkente. Pure 1980! 2 1/4". $6.

 

183) John Henry silk twill. 3 1/8. $8

  

]184) Perry Ellis. Italian silk. 3 1/2". $8.

  

185) Guy Laroche. Made in the USA. Minor snag as shown. $5. 3 1/4".

 

186) VINTAGE. Acetate! 2 1/8". $8.

 

187) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10.

  

188) Rooster wool and silk blend. 3". $10

  

189) Robert Talbott for Eljo's. 3". $10

  

189) Beautiful Brooks Brothers paisley. 3 1/4". $12

 

190) Land's End. 3 1/2". $8

  

191) VINTAGE Flusser--back when it was all good! Storks and teddy bears. Very Good condition. Wonderful! 3 5/8'. $8

    

192) Vintage English wool challis. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.

   

193) Land's End. Thick, heavy silk. made in the USA. 3 1/2". $9.

 

194) Nautica anchors. 3 3/4". $9.

 

195) Vintage Brooks Brothers, in wool, silk, and polyester. This needs restitching on the back of the thin blade, and hence is just in Good condition. 3 1/4. $8.

 

196) Valentino. Extremely luxurious! Made in Italy, of course. 4".$12

 

197) Paul Stuart. A lovely geometric tie! 3 1/4". $14.

 

198) Alan Royce of Princeton. A lovely tie from one of the great Trad clothiers! made by John Comfort of England. 3 1/2". $8

 

199) Alan Flusser--the old, good kind! 3 3/4". $10

 

200) Butterflies emblematic. Excellent condition; the safety pin in the picture was just attached to the keeper for no reason, and has now been removed! 4". $8

  

201) Saks Fifth Avenue. 3 3/4". $10

 

202) Brooks Brothers pattern. Lovely! 3 5/8". $9

 

203) Robert Talbott Studio. BEAUTIFUL! 4". $8

 

204) Austin Reed stamps. 3 3/4. $8.

 

205) Australian animals. Likely poly. 3 5/8". $8.



206) Liberty. Pottery emblematic. All silk. 3 5/8". $10.

 

207) Brooks Brothers Brooksgate. Vintage; some minor disbalance to tip of blade, and a small thread bump, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 7/8". $10


----------



## LeeLo

*$25 Shipped CONUS *Brooks Brothers 346 3/2-roll Navy Jacket 
(could easily be turned into a great navy blazer with new brass buttons)


BROOKS BROTHERS 346 jacket ~39R single vent, 2 full pockets front, 2 button cuffs, 3 button front, partially lined
bottom of interior left front seam has come undone - easy fix. 
Fantastic natural shoulders and a very lightweight wool. Would make a great summer jacket.

Measurements: 
Chest 20"
Shoulders 17"
Length 30"
Sleeve 25 1/4"
Midsection 19 1/2"
Inseam sleeve 17 3/4"


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Price Reductions!!
I also open to offers!
The price includes shipping within the CONUS. Members outside of the U.S. Please pm me for shipping rates. I accept: PayPal, Venmo, or Cash through the Square app. Thanks for looking!

First up, a nice Barbour button down in lightweight poplin. The size is XL and the measurements are: 26" ptp, 31" collar to hem, 24" sleeve

Was $20, now $16



Next up a Brooks shirt in linen. The color is almost exactly the same as the one Miles is wearing on that famous LP sleeve (much more vibrant in person). Sized M, with 24" chest, 34" length and 25" sleeve.

$28 SOLD!



Pink LL Bean ocbd

24" chest, 29" length, 23" sleeve perfect condition!

Was $16 now $13



Blue university striped LL Bean ocbd 15 1/2 x 33

Was $18 now $15



Very nice Gant twill shirt. Flap pocket, locker loop, button at back of collar. It's just a hair too small or I would have kept it. 20" chest, 30" length, 25" sleeve. Really, very nice shirt.

Was $25 now $18




Another Gant shirt. 100% cotton PoW check with a blue over check. Very nice!
22" chest, 30" length, 23" sleeve

Was $22 now $18




Beautiful blue gingham Peter Miller shirt, again just a tad small so I'm sadly passing it on. 
22" chest, 32" length, 25" sleeve. Such a nice shirt!!

Was $25 now $19 SOLD!



Lands End flannel. Black, comfortable.

24" chest, 27" length, 25" sleeve

Was $14 I'll take $7



Very nice burgundy Vintage Shetland by Nordstrom. Saddle shouldered, great condition!

21" chest, 25" length, 24" sleeve

$20 SOLD!



Pringle of Scotland cashmere v neck

23" chest, 27"length, 24"sleeve

$27 *SOLD!*




Club Room Shetland sweater in bright red. Saddle shoulders, great for the Trad on a budget! 24"chest, 28"length, 26" sleeve. I know "Club Room" is a lower tier brand, but this sweater wears like iron. If i did not already have one in this color, I'd keep it.

Was $18, now $15


----------



## jt2gt

Continuing my briefcase search, I have this one for sale. Really nice Korchmar Sawyer in black duck canvas with brown pebble leather trim (Black and Tan). Great condition...no issues and looks really nice. These go for between $250 and $325 new. Nice size (17x12x4.5)....check out the link:

https://www.korchmar.com/index.php?level2=catalog&level3=item_detail&item_id=820

 $SOLD

Thanks...JT


----------



## Nobleprofessor

SOLD 

I have a very nice J. Press Herringbone Tweed 3/2 Sack Sport Coat

PRICE $65 BOX AND SHIPPED (Conus)

It has ALL the trad features you would expect:

Sack
3/2 
Lapped Seams 
Hook Vent 
AND its in great shape!

I bought it for myself and paid a little more than I normally would have. It is just slightly too small for me.

The measurements are:

Pit to Pit: 24.5" 
Sleeve: 26.5"
Shoulder: 20.25" 
Across Waist: 23" 
Length (BOC): 32.25"


----------



## jt2gt

jt2gt said:


> Continuing my briefcase search, I have this one for sale. Really nice Korchmar Sawyer in black duck canvas with brown pebble leather trim (Black and Tan). Great condition...no issues and looks really nice. These go for between $250 and $325 new. Nice size (17x12x4.5)....check out the link:
> 
> https://www.korchmar.com/index.php?level2=catalog&level3=item_detail&item_id=820
> 
> $65 plus $10 shipped conus....so $75 shipped (shipping is outrageous lately but will eat the extra).
> 
> Thanks...JT


Price drop to $60 shipped CONUS for this briefcase...take it off my hands.


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP - Help me out folks - need to clear up some space in the closet and fill up the wallet.



WillBarrett said:


> Several great items tonight!
> 
> To start, a pair of Bills Khakis in beige seersucker. M2 fit with pleats and cuffs. Fit is 34W and the inseam in right at 29".
> 
> Asking $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a beautiful dark green cashmere blazer from red label Jos. A Bank. 3/2 roll, undarted, patch pockets. Pewter buttons. Size is about 40R but check the measurements. Wrinkled from previous owner but otherwise in magnificent condition. Asking $45 shipped or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18"
> Chest: 20.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is this vintage, union made tweed sport coat. Very lightly darted and partially lined. Size is unmarked but measurements are below. One hole in back collar. Great jacket that is a steal at only $18 shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a previously listed trad classic from Eljo's in Charlottesville. Undarted, 3/2 roll and patch pockets. See measurements and pictures below. Asking $30 shipped.
> 
> Length is 30"
> Chest is 22"
> Shoulders are 19"
> Sleeves are 24" with about an inch to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (for now!) is a terrific tweed jacket. Grey with a crimson windowpane pattern. Black buttons. British tweed but unsure of this maker. Darted with two buttons. See photos and measurements. Asking $30 shipped or offer.
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> Shoulders: 17"
> Chest: 19.5"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length: 30"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*Southwick 3/2 Suit for Trade*

I have a very nice Southwick TRAD Glen Plaid Suit.

It is a 3/2 Sack with plain front pants.

It is class glen plaid with a very subtle blue stripe.

It is in very good shape, BUT, it has one small moth nibble down on the bottom of the front of the jacket. It is right in the pattern, so its very hard to see.

I would prefer to trade for something like shoes, or really anything that I can sell.

The measurements are

P2P: 23" 
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 19" 
Length: 32.75 (BOC)

Waist: 38.5 
Inseam: 30" no cuffs, but does have almost 3 extra inches to lengthen or cuff.


----------



## maximar

*BNWT BLUE OCBD - ANYONE WILLING TO TRADE?*

I bought this from a BB outlet last weekend and it's a blue OCBD Made in USA Brooks Brothers Makers 16/34 in Trad fit (p2p is 26"). The SA told me that this is an old stock shirt back when BB merged with Marks and Spencer. I'm planning to take it to my tailor to get it trimmed but I figured that I'll try this method first.

Hoping to trade for a 16.5/34 or 33 or a 17/34 or 33 ESF or slim in any color (brand new also please)

Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

Lands End khaki corduroy sport coat. This is from my closet and was bought brand new last year. It has been worn maybe twice. Perfect condition. I recently found something that fits a bit better so this will just hang unworn in my closet. 2 button, darted, patch pockets, very nice shoulders with minimal padding. Tagged 40R.

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 26

$40 conus



















Lacoste button down long sleeve sport shirt
Tagged 40
Measures 15.5 x 33

$23 conus


----------



## drlivingston

I have a bunch of awesome ties to sell for $7 each (shipping included)! Enjoy!
(oops... Sorry. Forgot that I can't post pics after the new format changeover. Never mind. Carry on.)


----------



## Winny94

Anybody have any 35"-36" leather belts they'd like to move? I keep thinking I'll run into a few, but no dice. I'm looking to replace my entire rotation so I need black, tan, and burgundy 1.25"-1.5" wide. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Monocle

All shipped CONUS. DM for international rates.

vtg *LL Bean* Flap Pocket OCBD N15.5-16" (will fit a snug 16) SL 35" W23 (a very slight tapered cut) with rounded hem. L 32" with box pleat, buttonless gauntlet. The collar feels lined to me, and the tabs are 2-3/4". *$23.00*


*English Sports Shop* Patch Madras L - All serged construct. It is beautiful. Sized a LARGE, but could fit XL. N 16.5" W 25" L 31" (front) and 33" (back tail) *$35.00
*

CLAIMED Paul Stuart Bow - Maroon and Silver *$15.00


Just DM me with any offers or trades. *


----------



## Odradek

maximar said:


> I bought this from a BB outlet last weekend and it's a blue OCBD Made in USA Brooks Brothers Makers 16/34 in Trad fit (p2p is 26"). The SA told me that this is an old stock shirt back when BB merged with Marks and Spencer.


BB merged with M&S ?

I don't think so.


----------



## Steve Smith

Odradek said:


> BB merged with M&S ?
> 
> I don't think so.


But you do know exactly what he means, as does everyone else.


----------



## Steve Smith

Brooks Brothers Silk Ancient Madder Medallion Ties. Tradly staple! 3.75 in x 59 in. One for $14, Two for $22, All Three for $30. Prices include US shipping. First quality. It is well known that Brooks Brothers puts Irregular labels on overproduction ties, Made in USA. Versatile ties. These go all the way from tweed to business suit.

L tor R, Gold, Burgundy, Brown.


----------



## balla25

*PRL Shorts - Summer Colors (Sizes 32, 33, 38, 40, & 42)







*

*-AUTHENTIC INDIAN MADRAS - PRL Shorts (Tagged 32)*
$26 shipped in the CONUS (OBO) (SOLD - Thnx)



Waist (Flat): 16"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 8"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 10"

Model: PRL; Closure: 2 Buttons
Material: 100% Linen; Colorway: Madras
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Excellent (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-POLO GOLF Yellow Shorts (Tagged 33)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 16"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 8"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 12"

Model: Polo Golf; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 65% Polyester & 35% Cotton; Colorway: Yellow
Craftsmanship: ; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-AUTHENTIC INDIAN MADRAS - PRL Shorts (Tagged 42)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 21"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 11.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 10"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Linen; Colorway: Madras
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-PRL Green/White Seersucker Shorts (Tagged 40)*
$26 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 20"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 12"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 11.5"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Cotton; Colorway: Green and White Seersucker
Craftsmanship: ; Condition: Preowned, Excellent (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-PRL Blue/White Seersucker Shorts (Tagged 38)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO) (SOLD - Thnx)



Waist (Flat): 19"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 7.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 12"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Cotton; Colorway: Blue & White Seersucker
Craftsmanship: Made in Singapore; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-1967 RL REG. SPORTSWEAR Madras Shorts (Tagged 42)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 21"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 10.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 11 and 1/4"

Model: Ralph Lauren; Closure: Clasp/Zipper
Material: Cotton; Colorway: Madras
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)
*
-PRL LIGHT CORDS Shorts (Tagged 38)*
$18 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 19"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 11.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 10 and 3/4"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Cotton; Colorway: Light Blue
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Good (Small hole noticeable upon close inspection, no noticeable spots, stains, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)


----------



## nerdykarim

A couple of quick things for sale.

*1. Horween #8 shell cordovan watch strap 18mm.* Single button style; sized for 6.5" wrist (realistically okay for something between 6.25" and 6.75"). Asking $30 shipped CONUS.









Other images
[1] [2]

*2. Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBDs in slim fit,* 16x34, blue and blue uni stripe (132Q, 133Q). Purchased by me 12/25/2011 but worn sparingly; I need a 33" sleeve and will be replacing these with LE Hyde Park. Blue has been worn 3x and blue stripe 1x. Asking $47.50 shipped for the set of two.

*Also, this is still available:*


nerdykarim said:


> Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers sack suit. Tagged size 41 reg/36 waist. As tailored, best for 40 short and ~35 waist. Asking $75 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Charcoal gray pinstripe, center vent, lightly padded shoulders. Perfect for warmer weather: half-lined interior; brooks blend fabric (60% wool/40% poly). Dry clean only. Union made in the USA.
> 
> *Jacket measurements*
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length: 30"
> 
> *Trouser measurements*
> Waist: 36"
> Inseam: 28.75"
> Cuff: 1.75"
> 
> *Larger images *
> [1] [2]


----------



## sbdivemaster

Still have a few of these...

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$14 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $36!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $14* 

*$14 each; 2 for $25; 3 for $36!
See more deals below...*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*

*********************************************
*Polo Shirts!*

*$8 each; Both for $12!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*


*Lands' End Beige Polo*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
Straight Bottom, Side Vents; 100% Cotton Jersey Knit; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: Large, 42-44*
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $9 > $8**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $9 > $8*

*$8 each; Both for $12!
Buy one or more button down shirts, and polos are $5!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump with drops...

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$12 each; 2 for $22!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14 > $12**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14 > $12**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14 > $12**Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE:$20 > $15 > $14 > $12*

*$12 each; 2 for $22!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another bump with drops...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Blue OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 16 x 32*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 32"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18 > $15*

************************************
*Ralph Lauren Green OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; Washed a few times
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Honduras
*TAGGED: 16 x 33*
Neck: 16"
Sleeve: 31"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $20 > $18 > $15*

************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## JDL II

Alden 663 Tassel Moccasins











The original tassel moccasin. Often copied...never equaled.


Size 12 AAA/C


Features a calfskin leather upper finished in the ever so elusive Alden #8 burgundy color. 


Those who know about Alden are already aware of their immaculate craftsmanship and quality material. This pair is on par with this. 


The leather has been cleaned, conditioned with Saphir renovator, polished with Meltonian creme in the color Cordovan, and topped off with Saphir wax polish in the color Bordeaux.


This pair of Aldens are surely protected and surely polished and cleaned to a perfect shine.


The soles are of a single oak construction with leather. The edging is in black.


The shoes feature the Goodyear Welt construction and have the insignia on the footbed.


The shoes are handmade in the USA.


Asking $200 shipped. (PM me for an offer or more pics)


----------



## MythReindeer

All prices include US shipping. Offers are very welcome.

*$40*. Navy blazer/sportcoat, from bygone Dallas retailer Turman & Reynolds. Two button, darted. Very lightly constructed shoulders. Patch pockets at hips. Dark gray buttons. Partially lined. Lightly used.
Album:


http://imgur.com/bqRIC

 Second picture (close-up) is best representation of color.
Pit to pit: 20" 
Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5" 
Length BOC: 29.75" 
Sleeve: 24.5"









*$18*. Land's End Canvas lightweight shirt. Madras-like fabric. Short sleeves. Buttondown collar. Lightly used.
Album:


http://imgur.com/UPH4l

Pit-to-pit: 20" 
Shoulder-to-shoulder: 17.5" 
Length BOC: 29"









*$25*. Land's End Canvas corduroy 5-pocket pants. Khaki. Lightly used.
Album:


http://imgur.com/y1w5J

 Close-up image is best representation of color.
Waist: 16" 
Rise: 10.5" 
Thigh: 12" 
Inseam: 29" 
Ankle: 8"









*$25*. Docker's chinos. Gray. Lightly used.
Album:


http://imgur.com/UTweX

Waist: 16.25" 
Rise: 11" 
Thigh: 12.5" 
Inseam: 29.5" 
Ankle: 8.75"









*$25*. Earl's Apparel military style chinos. Khaki. Made in USA! Worn only a few times. 
Album:


http://imgur.com/05JtZ

Waist: 14.75" 
Rise: 11.5" 
Thigh: 12.5" 
Inseam: 30.5" 
Ankle: 7.75"


----------



## dorji

Drop and addition.


dorji said:


> H Freeman for the English Shop. This thing is sweet, and has some beautiful lines. Fresh from the drycleaners.
> 
> No tag, but clearly a wool silk blend in mid weight herringbone. Good for spring, fall, and maybe winter if it is not too cold where you live. Fits like a 40L, maybe 41L. Magnificent shoulders, 2 button sack. $40>>$25 or offer, I will send it your way priority mail. PM with interest, thanks!
> 
> Shoulders: 17.75"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> P2P: 21.75"
> Length: 32"
> Lapels: 3.5"
> Waist at point button: 20.25"


I also have an Oconnells standard navy wool blazer. This has seen about 5 years of heavy use, and I'm basically retiring it. If you would like it I would be happy to send it out for $15 to cover shipping. If you would like both jackets I will basically give you the blazer. 
There is significant wear- the lining has 2 holes in the hip areas, and the wool is pretty shiny around the button point. The wool, however, is near indestructible. This blazer is for someone to use and abuse.
Tagged 39L
P2P: 21.75"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 32"
Sleeves: 25"
Lapels: 3.5"
Shoulders: 18.75"


----------



## dfh11

To the person with the H Freeman herringbone sportcoat, I am trying to message you but having no luck. Techno challenged here. [email protected]

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## M Go Crimson

Bump

This cotton blazer comes from patelsd and is in NWOT condition. *Available at the same $70 >> $55 >> $45 >> $35 shipped *



patelsd said:


> 4) NWOT Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets sewn shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. $70 shipped CONUS
> Actual measurements
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"





M Go Crimson said:


> *NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. Yours for $325 >> $285 >> $255 >> $225 >> $180 shipped
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24.5'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.5''; Pants 41W/36L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## gamma68

*Open to offers*


gamma68 said:


> *
> 
> Brooks Brothers wide wale cords*
> Tan, Clark fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-30
> Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
> No issues
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Brooks Brothers twill trousers*
> British tan, Hudson fit, flat front, no cuffs, tagged 34-32
> Measures 33" waist, 29.25" inseam
> No issues
> *Asking $18 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Brooks Brothers '346' short-sleeve madras shirt*
> Made in India, tagged size L
> Measures 23.5" chest, 31.5" length from bottom of collar
> No issues
> *Asking $15 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Wool nailhead suit from the Claymore Shop*
> Measures approximately 39L (please see measurements)
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Brooks Brothers '346' white pinpoint dress shirt*
> 
> Slim fit, non-iron, tagged 16-2/3
> Measures 16.5"-33.25"
> No issues
> *Asking $18 CONUS*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------*OLIMPO SILK TIE, NEW WITH TAGS*
> 
> Equestrian theme, made in Spain. Reminiscent of Hermes ties in apperance and hand. Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or other flaws. Measures 3-7/8" x 57"
> 
> *Asking $10 CONUS*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> ​


----------



## gamma68

Open to offers

*Bass short-sleeve Indian Madras shirt*
Well-constructed with slightly thicker cloth for days that aren't _blistering _hot
See close-ups for best color representation
Tagged size L
Measures 24.5" pit-to-pit, 31" length from botton of collar
No issues
*Asking $15 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lands' End 'Original Oxford' pink Oxford cloth shirt*
Very nice shade of pink, would look fantastic under a tweed jacket.
Tagged 16.5-34-35
Measures 24" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve, 3" collar points
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*JCrew pink/white striped 100's 2-ply cotton shirt*
Tagged size L (16-16.5)
Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 35" sleeve
No issues
*Asking $18 CONUS*

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## M Go Crimson

gr8w8er said:


> I am trying to warp my body to fit this suit by Crimson, but unfortunately I am a 48R 42W.


Madison _is_ a rather roomy cut and I'm sure the pants could easily be let out an inch :devil:


----------



## Patrick06790

I have a lot of 16.5 x 33 shirts I need to move. (My neck got bigger.) Here is the first batch:







All pinpoints or broadcloth, ie. lighter weights. All buttondowns except the fancy striped Brooks, which is a point collar. Some are newer than others - the MacCluer is a couple years old, I think it's been worn three times. The Press shirt is ecru.

What I would really prefer is to sell the whole kit and caboodle at once, for $50 shipped in the lower 48.

But if you want one or two send a PM and we'll work something out.


----------



## Patrick06790

BUMP

SUIT #2 IS SOLD/



Patrick06790 said:


> I have two vintage Brooks Brothers wash and wear poly/cotton poplin sack suits, both in olive. These suits are at least 40 years old. They are about as close to mint as you're going to get.
> 
> #1 -- A darker olive, with a little more shoulder padding than the other one. I make it a 42 R, but check measurements. Sack jacket, minimal lining, three buttons on sleeves, flat front pants, cuffed, suspender buttons.
> 
> There is a little dark dot on the left pants leg, in front, about mid-thigh. It is impossible to photograph - for me, anyway. It is somewhere between the size of a pencil point and a pencil eraser, and I am pretty sure it can be dry-cleaned out. In any event, it is only visible if you are inspecting the garment up close.
> 
> $65 shipped in the lower 48 gets you this piece of tradly history.
> 
> chest 22 inches
> length top of collar 32
> length bottom of collar 30.5
> sleeves both 24
> shoulder 19
> pants waist 18.25 (.50 inch to let out)
> inseam 28.25
> cuff 1 5/8
> rise 12


----------



## adoucett

Picked up a wonderful recent Golden Fleece suit today in 40R 34W

Cavendish fabric 

Any early takes before I hassle with eBay?


----------



## balla25

*GINGHAM AND SEERSUCKER SPORT COATS (Sizes 41R, 42S, 43R, 44R, & 50R) *










*PALM BEACH Brown & White Gingham Sport Coat (Tagged 43 Reg)
*$35 shipped in the Conus (obo) - *(SOLD-THNX)*




























Size/Measurements (Tagged 43 Reg)
Chest (Pit to Pit): 21.5"
Shoulders (Seam to Seam): 18"
Length (BOC): 30 & 1/4"
Sleeve (From Shoulders to Seam): 24 & 1/8" + (1 & 1/4" hidden fabric)

Model: Palm Beach; Colorway: Brown & White gingham; Fabric: No tag/Appears to be cotton;
Craftsmanship: Tailored in the USA; Condition: Excellent
Closure: 2 Button; Sleeve Buttons: 3; Pockets: 2 Flap/1 Breast
Lining: Half; Vents: Single; Lapel: Notch

*-GILHES Blue & White Seersucker Sport Coat (Tagged 42 S)
*$48 shipped in the Conus (obo)




























Size/Measurements (Tagged 42 S)
Chest (Pit to Pit): 21.5"
Shoulders (Seam to Seam): 19"
Length (BOC): 29"
Sleeve (From Shoulders to Seam): 22 & 5/8" (1" extra hidden fabric)

Model: Gilhes; Colorway: Blue & White gingham; Fabric: 100% Cotton;
Craftsmanship: Made in Philippines; Condition: Preowned, Excellent
Closure: Double Breasted Buttons; Sleeve Buttons: 4; Pockets: 2 Flap/1 Breast
Lining: Full; Vents: None; Lapel: Peak

*GILHES Brown & White Seersucker Sport Coat (Not Tagged)
*$30 shipped in the Conus (obo)



















Size/Measurements (Not Tagged)
Chest (Pit to Pit): 21.5"
Shoulders (Seam to Seam): 19"
Length (BOC): 25.5"
Sleeve (From Shoulders to Seam): 22.5" + (1" extra hidden fabric)

Model: Gilhes; Colorway: Brown & White Seersucker; Fabric: No Tag/Appears to be Cotton;
Craftsmanship: Made in the USA; Condition: Preowned, Good (Specks on lapel and interior lining; see pictures)
Closure: 3 Button/2 Rolled; Sleeve Buttons: 4; Pockets: 2 Flap/1 Breast
Lining: Full; Vents: Single; Lapel: Notch

*-LANDS' END Blue & White Seersucker Sport Coat (Tagged 41 R )
*$48 shipped in the Conus (obo)





































Size/Measurements (Tagged 41 R)
Chest (Pit to Pit): 22"
Shoulders (Seam to Seam): 19.5"
Length (BOC): 31.5"
Sleeve (From Shoulders to Seam): 25" + (7/8" hidden fabric)

Model: Lands' End; Color: Blue & White Seersucker; Fabric: 100% Cotton;
Craftsmanship: Made in Mexico; Condition: NWT (Small smudge on back near collar-may come out with cleaning)
Closure: 2 Button; Sleeve buttons: 4; Pockets: 2Flap/1 Breast
Lining: Full; Vents: Single; Lapel: Notch

*ALAN FLUSSER Blue & White Gingham Sport coat (Tagged 44 R)
*$32 shipped in the Conus (obo) - *(SOLD-THNX)*




























Size/Measurements (Tagged 44 R)
Chest (Pit to Pit): 22.5"
Shoulders (Seam to Seam): 19.5"
Length (BOC): 31.5"
Sleeve (From Shoulders to Seam): 26" + (1" hidden fabric)

Model: Alan Flusser; Color: Blue & White gingham; Fabric: 100% Cotton
Craftsmanship: Made in China; Condition: Preowned, Excellent
Closure: 2 Button; Sleeve Buttons: 3; Pockets: 2 Flap/1 Breast
Lining: Full; Vents: Single; Lapel: Notch

*-BROOKS BROTHERS Blue & White Seersucker Jacket (Tagged 50 R)
*$48 shipped in the Conus (obo)




























Size/Measurements (Tagged 50 R)
Chest (Pit to Pit): 25"
Shoulders (Seam to Seam): 24.5"
Length (BOC): 31 & 5/8"
Sleeve (From Shoulders to Seam): 22 & 5/8" + (1" hidden fabric)

Model: Brooks Brothers; Color: Blue & White seersucker; Fabric: 100% Cotton
Craftsmanship: Made in Philippines; Condition: Preowned, Excellent/Like New
Closure: 2 Button; Sleeve Buttons: 4; Pockets: 2 Flap/1 Breast
Lining: Full; Vents: Single; Lapel: Notch


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP - Help me out folks - need to clear up some space in the closet and fill up the wallet.



WillBarrett said:


> Several great items tonight!
> 
> To start, a pair of Bills Khakis in beige seersucker. M2 fit with pleats and cuffs. Fit is 34W and the inseam in right at 29".
> 
> Asking $25 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a beautiful dark green cashmere blazer from red label Jos. A Bank. 3/2 roll, undarted, patch pockets. Pewter buttons. Size is about 40R but check the measurements. Wrinkled from previous owner but otherwise in magnificent condition. Asking $45 shipped or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder: 18"
> Chest: 20.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length: 30.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is this vintage, union made tweed sport coat. Very lightly darted and partially lined. Size is unmarked but measurements are below. One hole in back collar. Great jacket that is a steal at only $18 shipped.
> 
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 31"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a previously listed trad classic from Eljo's in Charlottesville. Undarted, 3/2 roll and patch pockets. See measurements and pictures below. Asking $30 shipped.
> 
> Length is 30"
> Chest is 22"
> Shoulders are 19"
> Sleeves are 24" with about an inch to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (for now!) is a terrific tweed jacket. Grey with a crimson windowpane pattern. Black buttons. British tweed but unsure of this maker. Darted with two buttons. See photos and measurements. Asking $30 shipped or offer.
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> Shoulders: 17"
> Chest: 19.5"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> Length: 30"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Also have a classic LLB Norwegian in charcoal and red. 80/20. Made in Norway. Men's medium. Pictures forthcoming.

$40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adoucett

I have returned with proper measurements 

This is a wonderful, stunning suit from *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece* line.

*Tagged Size 40R 34W*
*Condition: VERY GOOD (shows no signs of wear at all)*

The suit is made in the USA of Cavendish luxury wool fabric, imported from England.

The lining is *100% Bemberg* . 
This suit is *fully canvassed and fully lined.*


Two-button front
Two front pockets, two interior pockets + pen pocket
Finished boutonniere
Single vented rear
Four-button sleeves (nonfunctional)
Tab closure trousers with two rear buttoning pockets.
The trousers are pleated front

*Jacket: *


P2P: 21"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Jacket waist: 20.5"
Length: 32"
Sleeve length: 25" (with room for alterations)

*Trousers: *


Rise 11.5
Outseam 39"
Waist: 17.5"
inseam 29"
Leg opening: 9"
Cuff diameter: 1.5"

Please contact with any questions or for additional photos.

*Shipping will be FREE via USPS Priority mail

Asking price: $150

*


----------



## WillBarrett

LL Bean Norwegian in charcoal/red. 80/20 and made in Norway. In terrific shape..asking $40 shipped

















Terrific J. Crew fair isle. Mock neck and half button. Size medium. In terrific shape with very minor pilling along the neck. Great sweater that'll serve you well all winter. $35 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

JPress khaki wool pants; excellent condition
Made in USA
Flat front and cuffed
42 waist; 30.5 inseam

$38 conus



















Ralph Lauren Purple Label cream linen pants; excellent condition
Made in Italy
1 reverse pleat; cuffed
32 waist; 29.5 inseam

$46 conus



















Robert Talbott repp tie
3" width
$15 conus


----------



## Himself

*Jack Donnelly Slim Fit Khaki 32W x 29L*

Time to clean the closet! I have a bunch more coming but let's start with these. Like new condition, but washed. I bought them online, advertised as 30" inseam, but they turned out to be barely 29" -- too short for me. Tag size is 32. They're definitely a slim cut (12.25" thigh opening, 7.75" cuff), but with more rise (11") than most others these days. List price . *$35 shipped in US*.


----------



## adoucett

*Offering some NWT J. Crew accessories*

Discounts on multiples, prices include shipping



Wool Bow tie - Made in USA -$20[1]











Twill Herringbone pocket square- $15












Wool bandanna print pocket square- $15[3] 











Sailing Motif critter bow tie - $22[4] 












Wool hounds tooth pocket square- $15 - SOLD



Wool paisley print pocket square - $15 - SOLD



Beetle motif silk tie - Made in USA - $22[7] 











Cotton Gingham tie - Made in USA - $22[8]











Cotton/Linen striped tie - Made in USA - $22 (3 available)[9] 












J. Crew Triple C USB backup charger (2 available) $16


----------



## balla25

*LEATHER AND NUBUCK OXFORD SADDLE SHOES + WHITE TASSEL LOAFERS (SUMMER READY)*








*

WALK-OVER CREAM AND TAN LEATHER SADDLE SHOES (SIZE 11 B)
*Asking $48 shipped w/ delivery confirmation in the CONUS or best offer. Ask for international shipping rates.





































Walk-Over Leather Saddle Shoes (11B). Walk-Over is the highest level of quality, comfort, and fit. These shoes are cream and tan colored, leather with crepe soles. They are in good, preowned condition.

*POLO RALPH LAUREN TAN AND BROWN NUBUCK LEATHER SADDLE SHOES (SIZE 9.5 D)*
Asking $45 shipped w/ delivery confirmation in the CONUS or best offer. Ask for international shipping rates.





































Polo Ralph Lauren Nubuck Leather Mens Suede Saddle Oxford Spectator Shoes (9.5D). These shoes are tan and brown colored, nubuck and leather with crepe soles. They are in good, preowned condition.

*WALK-OVER BROWN AND BONE LEATHER SADDLE SHOES (SIZE 11 B)*
Asking $60 shipped w/ delivery confirmation in the CONUS or best offer. Ask for international shipping rates.





































Walk-Over Leather Saddle Shoes (11B). Walk-Over is the highest level of quality, comfort, and fit. These shoes are brown and bone colored, nubuck and leather with crepe soles. They are in good, preowned condition.

*ALLEN EDMONDS ORLEANS CREAM NUBUCK OXFORD SHOES (SIZE 12 AA)*
Asking $55 shipped w/ delivery confirmation in the CONUS or best offer. Ask for international shipping rates.














































Allen Edmonds Orleans Suede Oxford Shoes (12AA). Allen edmonds have the finest men's dress and casual shoes made from superior leathers with excellent craftsmanship. These shoes are cream colored, nubuck and leather with crepe soles. They are in good, preowned condition.

*FOOTJOY WHITE PEBBLE GRAIN LEATHER TASSEL LOAFERS (SIZE 11 E)*
Asking $75 shipped w/ delivery confirmation in the CONUS or best offer. Ask for international shipping rates.





































Footjoy Leather Tassel Loafers (11E). FootJoy is committed to the development of superior shoes with supreme comfort. These shoes are white, pebble grain leather uppers with leather soles. They are in good, preowned condition.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I love the bandana PS, but that color would get me shot in my neighborhood hahaha.



adoucett said:


> *Offering some NWT J. Crew accessories*
> 
> Discounts on multiples, prices include shipping
> 
> 
> 
> Wool Bow tie - Made in USA -$20[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twill Herringbone pocket square- $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool bandanna print pocket square- $15[3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailing Motif critter bow tie - $22[4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool hounds tooth pocket square- $15 - SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> Wool paisley print pocket square - $15 - SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> Beetle motif silk tie - Made in USA - $22[7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gingham tie - Made in USA - $22[8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton/Linen striped tie - Made in USA - $22 (3 available)[9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew Triple C USB backup charger (2 available) $16


----------



## TweedyDon

*More wonderful summer jackets!*

*As the summer continues, I'm delighted to be able to offer some classic Ivy summer jackets, including seersucker, linen, pincord, and vintage wash-and-wear!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost! 

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) GORGEOUS Summer Check Jacket*

It's very rare that I get stumped by an article of clothing, but I admit defeat here. This beautiful jacket was made by Trinount Clothes--and I know absolutely nothing about them, except that they're an old-established New England firm, and this I only know from the label.

Despite the relative obscurity of the brand, this is a truly wonderful summer jacket. Tailored in New England, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are lovely--a beautiful gingham-esque check in sky blue, berry red, and tan, on a crisp cream background. This jacket is half-lined and has a single center vent; it has subtle darts and a three button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/5
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



  

*2) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in pincord.*

This is lovely--a true summer Ivy classic! Cut from classic blue and white pincord, this vintage Brooks Brothers jackets dates from the era when Brooks used block gold lettering on a white background; likely mid-1980s. This has a lovely lapel roll, and classic two button cuffs. It is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It is cut from classic Wash and Wear pincord. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4



     

*3) Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 chambray sack with patch pockets*

Ballot was one of the major Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age, located in bucolic Princeton, and this shows why. A wonderful shade of vintage sky blue, this is redolent of long hot summers of long ago, when depending on your views either Goldwater or the Kennedys were the hope for the future....

This is a lovely and rare 3/2 sack with patch pockets--a very desirable combination that's too rarely seen. Cut from what appears to be chambray cotton, this has the clasic two button cuff, is halflined, and has a centre vent. It has very natural shoulders. This is a truly lovely Ivy summer jacket! It does have a flaw--some minor puckering to the right label, as shown in the main picture. Because of this, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



      

*4) Contemporary Haspel seersucker*

This is lovely--and in absolutely excellent condition! A classic cream and blue seersucker, this lovely jacket is darted with a soft three button front--not a hard fashion three button by any means. It is quarter-lined and has a single centre vent. It's in beautiful condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



   

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Made in Italy Valentino Summer Jacket with LOTS of handwork!*

This is absolutely stunning! It's hard to know where to start with this beauty, but what pops out immmediately is the sheer amount of handwork that went into this. It has pick stitching on the collar, the lapels, the placket, and the jetted pockets; it also clearly has handsewn seams and basting throughout the interior, along the back seam, shoulder seam, and sideseams; indeed, I would not be in the slightest bit surprised to discover that this jacket was fully hand-sewn.

The colouring is a solid linen flax, which is perfect for summer--and not so light that it would soil readily. This jacket is beautiful cotton, possibly Sea Island, but there's no official indication of this. The buttons are all clearly natural horn. It is darted, has jetted pockets in the Italian style, and is ventless, as Flusser would desire. It has three button cuffs, and Valentino's signature lining. It was, of course, Made in Italy. And did I mention the handwork?

This jacket does have two small flaws--two tiny brown dots on one sleeve, as shown. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition--the right front pocket is still partially basted shut!

*This wonderful jacket is a steal at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 3/4







     

*6) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quater-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*7) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*8) NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! *

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*9) GORGEOUS Classic Seersucker suit from Corbin--sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ!*

It doesn't get much better than this! First, this is cut from all cotton seersucker in classic blue and white stripes. It was Made in the USA by Corbin, one of the great (and often overlooked) trad. clothiers. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It is half-lined, and has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

As well as being made by Corbin this was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

It doesn't get much more trad than this!

*A steal at just $29, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+3 1/2)



      

*
10) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*11) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*12) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*13) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*14) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*15) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



 
   

*16) Made in Canada Lauren in dark houndstooth.*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a dark houndstooth pattern in dark navy and black with a Royal blue and chestnut overcheck, this lovely jacket appears to be fully canvassed. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, and is in excellent condition. Good for the cooler Spring evenings or early Fall!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*17) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*18) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$20, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*19) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33


----------



## M Go Crimson

NWOT Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets sewn shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. 
Actual measurements
Pit to pit: 24"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 32"

*$45 shipped CONUS*



*NWT Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two misweaved threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. $180 shipped CONUS
*
Measurements:
Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24.5'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.5''; Pants 41W/36L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Shoes!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

1) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $30

     

2) Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers brogued loafers. Excellent condition. Made in England. Size 9.5D. Asking just $45

       

3) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $28

     

4) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $30

   

5) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $35

     

6) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18

     

7) Bally shoes. Very Good condition. Made in Switzerland. Size 10EEE. Asking just $15

   

8) Bass Weejuns. Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking $25.

  

9) Casual suede shoes. Nike Air soles. 9M. Asking $20

   

10) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20

    

11) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35

    

*12) White bucks by Cole Haan. Size 9.5 Medium. *Classic white bucks from Cole Haan. In Very Good condition, these have some minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown, and minor wear to the insoles. Size 9.5 Medium.

Please note that these are the same color, shown in the upright shoe! 

*Asking just $20, or offer.*


----------



## jogowill

*POCKET SQUARES BY KENT WANG AND J.CREW

*

From front to back:

J.Crew cotton-silk paisley, 11.5"
Kent Wang chambray, 12"
Kent Wang silk paisley, 11.5"

*$20 CONUS for one, $35 for two, or $50 for all three. Open to offers.*


----------



## HerrDavid

*Some things for the smaller trads out there: chinos, cords, and madras! Almost everything new and unworn. Prices shown include shipping.*



Jack Donnelly "Hybrid Fit" Chinos, size 32 (unhemmed) *New & Unworn **SOLD*
**

*$45 shipped.

*
Jack Donnelly "Original Fit" Chinos, size 32 (unhemmed) *New & Unworn
*


*$45 shipped.
*

Bill's Khakis, M2 Basic Twill in British Khaki, size 31 (unhemmed) _*New & Unworn*_
_Note_: these are tagged 31, but may be mislabeled. Fit more like a 30.

** *

**$45 shipped.
*

Brooks Brothers "Clark Fit" 14-Wale Cords, size 32x32 _*New & Unworn *_*SOLD*
 

*$35 shipped.
*

Brooks Brothers "Clark Fit" 14-Wale Cords, size 33x32 _*New & Unworn
*_
 

*$35 shipped.
*

O'Connell's made-in-USA Khakis, 31x28 (w/ 1.5in cuffs)
_Note:_ these have been lightly worn; washed twice.

 

*$35 shipped.*

Brooks Brothers Madras Sport Shirt, size Small (Regular Fit) *SOLD*
Lightly worn. Washed maybe three times.



*$25 shipped.*


----------



## balla25

*PRL Shorts - Summer Colors (Sizes 32, 33, 38, 40, & 42)*

*PRL Shorts - Summer Colors (Sizes 32, 33, 38, 40, & 42)

*









~NEWLY ADDED~ *-PRL MADRAS SHORTS (Tagged 38)
*$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO) (SOLD - Thnx)










Waist (Flat): 18 & 7/8"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 9"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 11"

Model: PRL Preston Short; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Cotton; Colorway: Madras/Patchwork
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Excellent (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-AUTHENTIC INDIAN MADRAS - PRL Shorts (Tagged 32)*
$26 shipped in the CONUS (OBO) (SOLD - Thnx)



Waist (Flat): 16"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 8"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 10"

Model: PRL; Closure: 2 Buttons
Material: 100% Linen; Colorway: Madras
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Excellent (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-POLO GOLF Yellow Shorts (Tagged 33)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 16"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 8"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 12"

Model: Polo Golf; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 65% Polyester & 35% Cotton; Colorway: Yellow
Craftsmanship: ; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-AUTHENTIC INDIAN MADRAS - PRL Shorts (Tagged 42)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 21"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 11.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 10"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Linen; Colorway: Madras
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-PRL Green/White Seersucker Shorts (Tagged 40)*
$26 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 20"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 12"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 11.5"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Cotton; Colorway: Green and White Seersucker
Craftsmanship: ; Condition: Preowned, Excellent (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-PRL Blue/White Seersucker Shorts (Tagged 38)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO) (SOLD - Thnx)



Waist (Flat): 19"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 7.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 12"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Cotton; Colorway: Blue & White Seersucker
Craftsmanship: Made in Singapore; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)

*-1967 RL REG. SPORTSWEAR Madras Shorts (Tagged 42)*
$24 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 21"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 10.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 11 and 1/4"

Model: Ralph Lauren; Closure: Clasp/Zipper
Material: Cotton; Colorway: Madras
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Great (No noticeable spots, stains, holes, tears, fabric irregularities, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)
*
-PRL LIGHT CORDS Shorts (Tagged 38)*
$18 shipped in the CONUS (OBO)



Waist (Flat): 19"
Inseam (Seam to Bottom): 11.5"
Front Rise (Seam to Top): 10 and 3/4"

Model: PRL; Closure: Button/Zipper
Material: 100% Cotton; Colorway: Light Blue
Craftsmanship: Made in Sri Lanka; Condition: Preowned, Good (Small hole noticeable upon close inspection, no noticeable spots, stains, or problems with buttons, zippers, or snaps)


----------



## Pink and Green

*Four shirt lot of Brooks Brothers 16 1/2 x 33 Button Down Shirts Slim Fit, Non-Iron.
*
Slight sweat/dirt at collar - I've always been meaning to try Tweedy's collar cleaning method. Easily removed. Tried to add more pics, but can send you the Photobucket links. Each shirt is in top notch shape, very little wear. Ignore the blue as it is an extra slim fit. I will include the Slim Fit in Blue I had meant to put in picture. Let's try these as a lot first, then split up if no interest. You get white, ecru, yellow and blue. Perfect set up for the slimmer trad.

*$100 Paypal includes shipping.*


----------



## gamma68

*SMALL TRAD ALERT !*

*Beautiful striped herringbone wool suit by Capper & Capper*
Approximately 38S, please see actual measurements

Vintage winter-weight wool suit from the long-gone Capper & Capper. Attractive light brown herringbone with robin's egg blue and mustard striping. See close-up images for best color representation.

Features a two-button front, three-button cuffs, half-lined, two interior pockets, subtle darts. Trousers are flat front with 2" cuffs.

Made in Philadelphia. The interior union tag places it circa 1968-76. No moth holes, rips, stains or other obvious flaws. Freshen it up with a dry cleaning and you'll be ready to roll. This suit should serve its new owner well for many years.

*Actual measurements*
*Jacket:*
Chest: 20"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Waist: 19"
Sleeve: 23.75" (+2.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"

*Trousers:*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 28.25"
Leg opening: 9.75"
Cuff width: 2"

*Asking $50 CONUS*


----------



## Monocle

Brooks 3/2 sack, undarted cotton. Some light padding. Sized 43R. Check measurements though. I tried to get good pics. The most representative colors are those you see in the close-up. A mini-check cotton. No content tag, but undoubtedly cotton. W22.5" L31" Shoulder 19" Sleeve 24". *$35.00 CONUS (*No, I didn't press it, but left it rumpled as I found it.)


----------



## CMDC

Ralph Lauren Purple Label long sleeve linen sport shirt. Color is a dark cream/light khaki
Made in Italy
Measures 18 x 36

$30 conus


----------



## adoucett

Grab them before eBay:

NWT Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket reds.

Size 33 - Unfinished hem
Flat-front

Asking $54 shipped


----------



## dorji

Any takers?


dorji said:


> H Freeman for the English Shop. This thing is sweet, and has some beautiful lines. Fresh from the drycleaners.
> 
> No tag, but clearly a wool silk blend in mid weight herringbone. Good for spring, fall, and maybe winter if it is not too cold where you live. Fits like a 40L, maybe 41L. Magnificent shoulders, 2 button sack. $40>>$25>20 or offer, I will send it your way priority mail. PM with interest, thanks!
> 
> Shoulders: 17.75"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> P2P: 21.75"
> Length: 32"
> Lapels: 3.5"
> Waist at point button: 20.25"


I also have an Oconnells standard navy wool blazer. This has seen about 5 years of heavy use, and I'm basically retiring it. If you would like it I would be happy to send it out for $10 to cover shipping. If you would like both jackets I will basically give you the blazer. 
There is significant wear- the lining has 2 holes in the hip areas, and the wool is pretty shiny around the button point. The wool, however, is near indestructible. This blazer is for someone to use and abuse.
Tagged 39L
P2P: 21.75"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 32"
Sleeves: 25"
Lapels: 3.5"
Shoulders: 18.75"


----------



## Pappa

Tweedy!!! Clear you mailbox I am trying to buy a jacket!!


----------



## TweedyDon

Pappa said:


> Tweedy!!! Clear you mailbox I am trying to buy a jacket!!


Mailbox cleared, with apologies!


----------



## JDL II

gamma68 said:


> ^^ Nice description of the Aldens. What size?


SORRY I FORGOT THE SIZE!

They are 12 AAA/A


----------



## Steve Smith

New with labels Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Dark Gray Herringbone Over the Calf Dress Socks. 85% Wool, 15% Nylon. Made in Italy. Size 12. Retail $49.50 per pair. Price includes US shipping.

2 Pairs for $40 or 3 Pairs for $55.SOLD


----------



## Steve Smith

Own a new Brooks Brothers Tuxedo for the price of a rental.

$130 shipped for a jacket + pair of pants!

Price includes US shipping. Know your size / understand measurements. No returns.

New Old Stock Brooks Brothers Brooksease 100% Wool Tuxedos. These were originally sold as separates so I am offering them to you that way. *$130 *buys one pair of pants and one jacket. These are all made in the USA. There are two different types of labels (shown in pics), but they are all a perfect fabric match. I will match pants and jackets with the same label type if possible. There are no sleeve buttons included but they are easy to find. All jackets have satin lapels, are one-button and are single-vent. All pants have satin stripes on outer leg seam.

Jacket length is bottom of collar. Jacket sleeves are baste stitched to that length.

All Pants are pleated and unhemmed. R length pants are about 36.5 inseam. L length pants are longer.
*
Notch Lapel Jackets*
*52R* P2P 27, Sh 22, Sl 25.5, L 32
*54R* 28, 22 5/8, 25.75, 32
*54L* 28.25, 22.75, 27.75, 33
*56R* 29, 23 5/8, 27, 32.25

*Peak Lapel Jackets*
*50XL* 26, 21.5, 27.5, 34.5
*54XL* 27.75, 22.75, 28.5, 35 5/8
*56XL* 28.75, 23 1/8, 28 5/8, 34 3/8

*Shawl Collar Jacket*
*54R* 28, 22.25, 25 5/8, 32 5/8

*Pants*
*44R* This pair has a small cut at 34.5 inches on inseam. Don't buy if you need more than a 34 inseam.
*45R*
*46R*
*48R*
*48L*
*50R*
*50L*


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. No returns. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always range from 3 to 5 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I don't know who made those Peals unless I give an opinion in the description. Even then, I may be wrong.

Sole measurements: I don't measure soles

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Alden for Brooks Brothers Brown Cap Toe Blucher. Retail $498. * 7D,8D,9.5D,10D,105D,11D,11.5D*. An absolute steal at $180.


Pantofola D'Oro Brown Suede Sneakers. *7D* $125.


NIB with flannel bags Peal & Co Brown Punch Cap Balmoral. Made by Crockett and Jones on 240 last. Slight marks from handling. Retail $598. *8D* $275


Black Fleece Navy / White Scotch Grain Wingtip. Made by Crockett & Jones, 325 last. Designed by Thom Browne for BB. Retail $698. *8D* $275


Black Fleece White Pebble Grain Leather Sneakers with Navy and Red accents. Italy. Retail $375. 8.5D. $150.


Black Fleece Charcoal Nubuck Cap Toe. Made by Crockett & Jones, 325 last. Designed by Thom Browne for BB. Retail $698. *8.5D* $325


Lizard Cap Toe Balmoral. Hand made in Italy. Retail $998. *8.5D* $475.


Brooks Brothers Blue Nubuck Suede Wingtip. Italy. *9D.* $170.


Peal & Co Brown Pebble Cap Toe Blucher. Made by C&J, 240 last. *9D* $300


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. Made by AS. Channel stitching, Retail $528. Slight scratches from handling. *9.5D. * $175.


Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers Brown Saddle Shoe. *9.5D*. $175.


Black Fleece White Pebble Grain Leather Boat Shoes. Italy. Retail $375. *10D *$145.


Peal & Co Dark Blue Nappa Leather Full Slipper. Retail $148. *10D* $95


White Perforated Leather Sneaker with BB1 on Tongue. *10D* Retail $398. $130.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Low Vamp Penny Loafer. #8 Shell Cordovan. A few superficial scratches. Retail $650. *10D* $325.


Alden for BB Black Shell Tassel Loafer *10.5D* $335


Red Wing Heritage model 3148 Black Abilene Suede Chukka Boots. *11D* $170


Alden for BB Black Shell Tassel Loafer *12A* $325


Brooks Brothers Sand Suede Bit Loafer. Italy. *12D* $145


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Tan Canvas Oxford. Made in England by Crockett & Jones. Perfect Spring/Summer shoe. BNIB with bags. Retail $550.* 12D* $185


BB Mini Lug Sole Black Boat Shoes. Chromexel leather. Vibram sole. *12D* $110


----------



## shipworthy

A few trad pieces from thrifting:

Polo Ralph Lauren Medium Brown Herringbone Jacket - Polo II - 40R

For sale is a beautiful Polo Ralph Lauren brown herringbone sport coat. The material is substantial like a tweed but wonderfully soft. The jacket features a 3/2 roll button stance, dual vents, full lining and perfect soft shoulder. And like all Made in Italy Polo jackets, it was manufactured by Corneliani. The jacket is pre-owned but not worn more than 2-3 times and never touched by a tailor. It's as good as NWOT and a fantastic deal!

*Measurements:*
Shoulders: 19"
Pit to pit: 21.75"
Sleeve: 25"
BOC to bottom seam: 30"

Asking: $130

  







Andover Shop Brown Tweed Jacket - 42R

Up for sale is an absolutely beautiful brown tweed Andover Shop jacket. The jacket has two buttons, darts and a perfect natural shoulder. The tweed features a brown herringbone with a subtle overlaying pink/blue windowpane pattern and is softer/finer than Harris Tweed, for a more modern feel.

*Measurements:*
Shoulders: 19"
Pit-to-Pit: 23"
BOC to bottom seam: 31.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"

Asking $50









Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Navy Blue Blazer - 44R - Unworn!

This jacket is a beautiful, new Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald fit 1818 jacket in a solid navy blue. It is constructed from 100% worsted wool sourced from Trabaldo Togna, a premium Italian mill. The jacket itself was sewn in the United States. Although it was originally paired with pants as a suit, the solid navy style is so classic that this jacket could easily be treated as a blazer.

Measurements:
Marked Size - 44 Regular
Chest - 23"
Shoulders - 19"
Length - 30 1/4"
Sleeves - 23 1/2"

Note: Label has been marked to prevent return to retail stores.

Asking: $85









Hickey Freeman Ltd Brown Glen Plaid Sport Coat - 42R

For sale is a lovely Hickey Freeman jacket in a medium brown glen plaid. As with all HF items, made in the USA. Slightly structured shoulder and fully lined. The wool is quite soft, not a rough tweed. Pictures speak for themselves.

*Measurements:*
Shoulders: 19.5"
Pit-to-pit: 23"
Sleeve: 25"
BOC to bottom seam: 31"

Asking $45










Brooks Brother Red Stripe OCBD - 16 1/2 x 33 Regular fit

On sale is a brand-new Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button down shirt featuring classic university stripes in burgundy. The tag is printed in purple, denoting "Regular" fit aka "Madison" fit. The tag has been marked to prevent retail return. And there is a nearly imperceptible bit of dirt on the right cuff (pictured). I suspect a bit of detergent and a spin through the wash would take care of it.

Asking $30





Polo Ralph Lauren Tie - Green w/ Red Dots


A fun and colorful Polo Ralph Lauren tie in excellent pre-owned condition. Blade is 3.5", length is 57". Handmade in the USA. Silk is perfect weight, substantial without being heavy/chunky. Ties a great knot.

Asking $15


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. This is a current catalog item which can be seen here: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Fitz...?dwvar_492K_Color=GREY&contentpos=7&cgid=0216

Saxxon Wool is a premium fabric. Current retail on this suit is $1198. Some have original price tags / Saxxon hang tags, etc. *Price is $325 unless otherwise noted.*

Unless otherwise noted: 
all are two button single vent, 
Fitz comes with flat front pants 
Madison has pleated pants
unhemmed pants are at least 36 inches in length so if you don't need more than 36 don't ask me the length

"un" means basted sleeve with no buttons applied
It means unhemmed on pants
If I list a pants length as "31 + 3" that means that they are hemmed to 31 but there are 3 inches left for lengthening, and that is allowing about 1/2 inch turned under for the hem. If I list them as cuffed then the +X number uses the cuffed fabric for lengthening.
"W32 but measures 33" means that the pants were let out to 33 in the waist. 
It is no problem to re alter wool suits. Unlike cotton, the alteration will not show.

Measurements are in this format: Jacket P2P, Shoulder, Sleeve, BOC Length. Pants Waist-Inseam.

*36R* Fitzgerald 19.25, 16.75, 24.5, 29.5. W30 let out to 32.5 - 29 5/8 + 2.5
*44R * Fitzgerald Jacket matched with Madison Pants *$250* 23, 18.75, 25 un, 30 5/8. 36L-un (Since these pants are from a smaller size they can be let out to W38 and be slimmer in the leg than a Madison pant which was originally matched to a 44 suit)

*39R* Madison 20.75, 18.5, 24.25 un, 30.5. W33 measures 31.5 - un.
*41S* Madison 22, 19 1/8, 23.25un, 29.5. W34-un, pants from 40S suit
*44R* Madison 23 7/8, 20 3/8, 24.5, 30.75. W39 measures 38 - 30.5 + 3. Cuffed.
*44L* Madison 23.5, 19.75, 25.5 un, 32. 39L-un


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Pocket Squares!*

*I have several lovely vintage (c.1960s) pocketsquares to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Made in France for ECHO, this pocketsquare is in tones of light pink and complementary cream. Perfect for Spring and Summer! Vintage, and in Very Good condition; it has a tiny little pinspot in rust somewhere in the centre, which doesn't show when folded. All cotton. Measures 20 1/4" square, and folds beautifully. Asking just $12.



  

3) Geometric square. This is a lovely, more contemporary square! All cotton, this does have some minor markings as shown. But, this won't be seen once the square is folded. Good/Very Good condition. Measures 24 1/2". Folds beautifully. Just $8.



  

4) MADE IN JAPAN striped cotton square. This is lovely! It does have a few minor items of schmaltz in the centre, as shown, but these wil come out with the first cleaning. It measures 25 1/4", and folds beautifully. In Very Good condition. Just $10


----------



## MythReindeer

DROPS! Or just offer me some kind of money. I am moving in August and will get rid of these one way or another.



MythReindeer said:


> All prices include US shipping. Offers are very welcome.
> 
> *$40 --> $35*. Navy blazer/sportcoat, from bygone Dallas retailer Turman & Reynolds. Two button, darted. Very lightly constructed shoulders. Patch pockets at hips. Dark gray buttons. Partially lined. Lightly used.
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bqRIC
> 
> Second picture (close-up) is best representation of color.
> Pit to pit: 20"
> Shoulder to shoulder: 17.5"
> Length BOC: 29.75"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$18 --> $16*. Land's End Canvas lightweight shirt. Madras-like fabric. Short sleeves. Buttondown collar. Lightly used.
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UPH4l
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 20"
> Shoulder-to-shoulder: 17.5"
> Length BOC: 29"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$25 --> $22*. Land's End Canvas corduroy 5-pocket pants. Khaki. Lightly used.
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/y1w5J
> 
> Close-up image is best representation of color.
> Waist: 16"
> Rise: 10.5"
> Thigh: 12"
> Inseam: 29"
> Ankle: 8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$25 --> $22*. Docker's chinos. Gray. Lightly used.
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UTweX
> 
> Waist: 16.25"
> Rise: 11"
> Thigh: 12.5"
> Inseam: 29.5"
> Ankle: 8.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$25 --> $22*. Earl's Apparel military style chinos. Khaki. Made in USA! Worn only a few times.
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/05JtZ
> 
> Waist: 14.75"
> Rise: 11.5"
> Thigh: 12.5"
> Inseam: 30.5"
> Ankle: 7.75"


----------



## Steve Smith

Lot of 7 new Brooks Brothers ties. Standard length. All are from 3 1/2 to 3 5/8 inches wide. All 100% Silk and Made in USA. Price includes US shipping. Retail on the NWT tie on the far right is $98.50.

*Sold$85* for the group.Sold


----------



## Steve Smith

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Suits. Price includes US shipping.

INSANE Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Madison Blue Double Breasted Pinstripe Wool Suit. Double Vent, Ticket Pocket, Hacking Pockets. Pick Stitching. Functional Cuffs. Full Canvas Construction. USA. Retail $3900. * 41R* P2P 22.25, Sh 18.75, Sl 24.75, L 30 5/8. Pleated pants W35, L30 Cuffed with 4 inches available in length. $450


Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Dark Gray Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Blue Golden Fleece lining. Full Canvas Construction. USA. *40L* P2P 21.5, Sh 19, Sl 25 un, L 31.5. Flat front pants are W35-L31.5, with 2.25 in available in length. $395.


Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Dark Gray Wool Suit. Two Button Single Vent. Black Skull and Crossbone lining. Full Canvas Construction. USA. *40L* P2P 21.5, Sh 19.75, Sl 24.75 un, L 32. Pleated pants are W34-L31.5, cuffed with 3.5 in available in length. One side of the bottom of the jacket and parts of both inner sleeves are open or only baste stitched. Easy work for your tailor. Super premium fabric. $395.


Golden Fleece Madison Navy Pinstripe Wool Suit. Two button Single vent. Functional cuffs. USA. Full canvas construction. Retail $2500. Tagged 41R but measures more like *41L*. P2P 22, Sh 18.75, Sl 25 1/8, L 31 7/8. Pleated pants W36, cuffed L29 7/8 with 3.5 inches available for lengthening. $395.


Golden Fleece Madison Black Wool Two Button Single Vent Suit Full Canvas Construction. USA Retail $2500. *42R* P2P 22, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 25 unfinished, L 30 3/8. Pleated pants W38 L36+ unhemmed. This suit has two brass blazer buttons on the jacket. I am including a set of matching suit buttons. $395


Golden Fleece Morning Wear. Correct Gray Wool Jacket. Dove Gray Waistcoat. Striped Medium Gray Trousers. Wear Hand Tailored Golden Fleece while the others wear a rental. Retail $1800. USA. Tagged *42L*. P2P 21 5/8, Sh 18.75, Sl un, L 43.75. Pleated pants are W35.5, L 32.75 with 5.5 inches turned under. I think this could work also for a 42XL. $350.


Golden Fleece Navy Houndstooth Suit. Two button Single vent. USA. Retail $1950. *43L* P2P 22.5, Sh 19.75, Sl un, L 32.5. Pleated pants are W35, L unhemmed. _8inch drop_. $350.


Golden Fleece Madison Dark Gray Suit. Two button Single vent Cavendish Fabric. Hand Tailored in USA. Full Canvas Construction. Retail $1600. Tagged *44L* P2P 24.5, Sh 20 3/8, Sl 24 5/8, L 31.5. Pleated cufffed pants are W 38.5, L 27 3/8 with 4.25 available in length. $395


----------



## CMDC

New with tags Atkinson's Irish Poplin ties
3.5" width
$20 conus each or both for $35



















Zanella wool trousers in British khaki in like new condition
Flat front and cuffed
Made in Italy
36 x 29

$35 conus



















Santorelli wool trousers in grayish-taupe in like new condition
Flat front; no cuff
Made in Italy
36 x 32

$35 conus


----------



## WillBarrett

COMING TONIGHT:

A great pair of Black Watch tartan wool trousers from Huntington. Pants are flat-front with cuffs and brace buttons. In immaculate condition – just a tad too small for me and I need the cash. Size is approximately 33x28 but I’ll get exact measurements and pictures for you all this evening. 

Going to ask $50 including shipping as these pants have zero flaws and a similar pair from a US-made maker today would run about three or four times as much. 

Thanks – again, pictures and measurements forthcoming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Corneliani Italy 36w, suspender buttons, pleated (repost with some what better photos) - Sold

































BNWT Bills Khaki's Pleated Sz 33xUnhemmed- Asking $50

























LOCHLANE by Thomas Dean Chino Sz 34x30 (Photos don't do justice.) - Asking $15

















BNWT Neiman Marcus Private Label Bow Tie Sold

















Tino Cosmo - $15

















Polo RL Skinny Hand Blocked - $10

























Carroll & Co. Beverly Hills - $12

















Briar England - $5

















Ken Gordon Neiman Marcus - $5

















NOS Floreishm Sz 9.5M Asking $45









































Vintage Stacy Adams Snake Skin Sz 11 - $25


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

Small Trads, here's you chance to get a heck of a nice suit....



gamma68 said:


> *SMALL TRAD ALERT !*
> 
> *Beautiful striped herringbone wool suit by Capper & Capper*
> Approximately 38S, please see actual measurements
> 
> Vintage winter-weight wool suit from the long-gone Capper & Capper. Attractive light brown herringbone with robin's egg blue and mustard striping. See close-up images for best color representation.
> 
> Features a two-button front, three-button cuffs, half-lined, two interior pockets, subtle darts. Trousers are flat front with 2" cuffs.
> 
> Made in Philadelphia. The interior union tag places it circa 1968-76. No moth holes, rips, stains or other obvious flaws. Freshen it up with a dry cleaning and you'll be ready to roll. This suit should serve its new owner well for many years.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> *Jacket:*
> Chest: 20"
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Waist: 19"
> Sleeve: 23.75" (+2.5")
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 28.25"
> Leg opening: 9.75"
> Cuff width: 2"
> 
> *Asking $50 CONUS*


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Couple of interesting summer finds today at GW. Price includes shipping within the CONUS. I accept PayPal and Venmo.

Brooks Sport Madras half sleeve shirt. 
Made in India
Size L
24" across the chest
32" length
$18



Next up is an AWESOME vintage Reyn Spooner seersucker gingham popover. I know they are known for their Hawaiian shirts, but this is very Trad. 
No size listed
23" across the chest
29" length
$25


----------



## AMProfessor

Wanted to let you know about this terrific J Press seersucker suit, 42R. 3/2 roll, soft shoulders, checks all the boxes. Got it up on the sales forum with other pictures.










Link to sales forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...28244-J-Press-Seersucker-suit-42R-100-shipped


----------



## Steve Smith

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS TIES

I am not finding time to list ties individually, so here are some groups of ties at great prices.

Price includes US shipping. All are made in US, are standard length and are 100% silk unless otherwise noted. All ties in each group are within 1/8 inch of the posted width for the group. An "Irregular" label on a Brooks Brothers tie means that it is overproduction. I ship ties rolled up and placed in a strong cardboard box.

If you want to buy a group, *cut and paste my description* of the group in your message.

Lot of 6. 3 5/8 inches wide. *$60*


Lot of 4 Classic Twill Solids. Classic versatile group. Width 3 5/8. *$50*


Second Lot of 4 Staple Twill Solids. Width 3 5/8. *$50*


Lot of 2 Golden Fleece. The floral woven tie does not have a price tag. 4 1/8 Wide. *$55.*


Lot of 3 Luxury Solids. The pink tie is a Golden Fleece with Irregular label. Width 4 1/8. *$45.*


Lot of 3 Bow Ties. *$50.*


Lot of 3. Woven wavy squares. Width 3 5/8. *$32*


Lot of 3, 3 5/8 inches wide. Light blue herringbone is 45% linen, 55% silk. *$45*


Pair of Narrower Ties. Flaw pointed out on gold tie. * $25*


Extra Long lot of 4. Width ranges from 3 5/8 to 4 inches. Pics are all a little bit dark. *$50*


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Lands End khaki corduroy sport coat. This is from my closet and was bought brand new last year. It has been worn maybe twice. Perfect condition. I recently found something that fits a bit better so this will just hang unworn in my closet. 2 button, darted, patch pockets, very nice shoulders with minimal padding. Tagged 40R.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21.5
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BoC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 26
> 
> $34 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste button down long sleeve sport shirt
> Tagged 40
> Measures 15.5 x 33
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Ralph Lauren Purple Label cream linen pants; excellent condition
> Made in Italy
> 1 reverse pleat; cuffed
> 32 waist; 29.5 inseam
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Talbott repp tie
> 3" width
> $12 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Ralph Lauren Purple Label long sleeve linen sport shirt. Color is a dark cream/light khaki
> Made in Italy
> Measures 18 x 36
> 
> $26 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS. LAST DROPS ON THE TIES BEFORE THE GO IN MY CLOSET...



CMDC said:


> New with tags Atkinson's Irish Poplin ties
> 3.5" width
> $17 conus each or both for $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanella wool trousers in British khaki in like new condition
> Flat front and cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 36 x 29
> 
> $32 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorelli wool trousers in grayish-taupe in like new condition
> Flat front; no cuff
> Made in Italy
> 36 x 32
> 
> $32 conus


----------



## HerrDavid

A pre-"off to eBay" bump.



HerrDavid said:


> *Some things for the smaller trads out there: chinos, cords, and madras! Almost everything new and unworn. Prices shown include shipping.*
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Donnelly "Hybrid Fit" Chinos, size 32 (unhemmed) *New & Unworn **SOLD*
> **
> 
> *$45 shipped.
> 
> *
> Jack Donnelly "Original Fit" Chinos, size 32 (unhemmed) *New & Unworn
> *
> 
> 
> *$45 shipped.
> *
> 
> Bill's Khakis, M2 Basic Twill in British Khaki, size 31 (unhemmed) _*New & Unworn*_
> _Note_: these are tagged 31, but may be mislabeled. Fit more like a 30.
> 
> ** *
> 
> **$45 shipped.
> *
> 
> Brooks Brothers "Clark Fit" 14-Wale Cords, size 32x32 _*New & Unworn*_*SOLD*
> 
> 
> *$35 shipped.
> *
> 
> Brooks Brothers "Clark Fit" 14-Wale Cords, size 33x32 _*New & Unworn
> *_
> 
> 
> *$35 shipped.
> *
> 
> O'Connell's made-in-USA Khakis, 31x28 (w/ 1.5in cuffs)
> _Note:_ these have been lightly worn; washed twice.
> 
> 
> 
> *$35 shipped.*
> 
> Brooks Brothers Madras Sport Shirt, size Small (Regular Fit) *SOLD*
> Lightly worn. Washed maybe three times.
> 
> 
> 
> *$25 shipped.*


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Vintage Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Long wing Sz 10A - Mint Condition. $65 OBO
Hand made U.S.A


----------



## Jfrazi2

Tonyanthony1970, I wish the shoes were size 11 instead of size 10.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROP*

Brooks Brothers seersucker sport coat - 43 Long
Fully lined, looks to be the top half of a suit based on the size tag giving the trouser size.
19" shoulders
23" pit to pit
26.5" sleeves
32.5" length from BOC

Asking $30 shipped



42R Brooks Brothers vintage '346' sack suit 
A medium grey with pinstripes, half lined. Absolutely fantastic condition. 
Asking $40 or offer

Jacket: 
17.75 shoulders
22 pit to pit 
24.5 sleeves (+2 1/8)
30.5 BOC
Trousers:
36" waist
27" inseam with a 1.75" cuff

*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat ~42L
*No fabric content listed, however I suspect it's some sort of silk/wool blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"

$18


----------



## Steve Smith

New Old Stock Brooks Brothers Gray Wool Suit. Three Roll Two Sack. Single vent. USA. Beautiful quality. *45L* P2P 23.75, Sh 20.5, Sl 26 un, L33. Flat front pants are unaltered unhemmed W36. $189 shipped to US.

Sold.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

AE Clifton's Black Sz 11D Asking $70
Style: Captoe 
Color: Black 
Material: Leater
Hand made U.S.A
Condition: Excellent 

































Allen Edmond's Brown/Walnut Shelton Saddle Shoe Sz 14 Asking $40
Style: Saddle Shoe
Color: Brown and Walnut
Material: Leather
Hand made U.S.A
Condition: Very good

















































FootJoy Shark Skin Saddle Shoe Sz 10 Asking $150
Style: Saddle Shoe
Color: Black
Material: Shark Skin
Origin: USA
Condition: Vintage Mint

































Salvatore Ferragamo 'Metrone' Bit Loafer Asking $25
Style: Loafer
Color: Black w/ understated shine
Material: Leather 
Condition: Good


----------



## MythReindeer

I have a pair of lightly used Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, black, 8.5 D. There are a couple of superficial scuffs that likely would become negligible with some polishing. I can take pictures if anyone is interested. I am open to any reasonable offer.


----------



## CMDC

Here is a very much niche item, but an excellent one nonetheless. This is brought to you by the midwest office of CMDC Thrift Enterprises. My sister is a thrifter as well and came across these recently. I offered to list them here because I figured someone would appreciate them and put them to good use. I'm sure that there are some here who actually like to get their hands dirty and do a man's day of work now and then. Or, if you're the urban lumberjack type, these will look smashing at your favorite Brooklyn watering hole.

A like new condition pair of Johnson Woolen Mills heavy wool overalls.

These are of course Made in the USA and appear to be unworn.

They are tagged a size M. Here is the listing from Johnson's site about fit...

https://johnsonwoolenmills.com/product/wool-bib-overalls/

They measure 20" across at the waist and have an inseam of 27" inches. Because of how overalls wear, they fit perfectly on someone (namely CMDC's brother in law) who wears a 32" inseam.

$75 conus


----------



## gamma68

^ That is awesome. If I were a farmer (or an urban lumberjack) I'd be all over that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Except for the visible label. Otherwise, you could wear to most any formal occasion. In Iowa.



gamma68 said:


> ^ That is awesome. If I were a farmer (or an urban lumberjack) I'd be all over that.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*End of Summer Shirt Blowout!!*

*All Shirts $12!!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$12 each; 2 for $22; 3 for $30!*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $12**Brooks Brothers Red Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $12**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $12*

*Oxford Cloth Button Down*

*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each; 2 for $22; 3 for $30!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*NEW Lands' End Dark Khaki Chinos
Still in the Package - First Pair!*

Click pics for larger view.

*NEW IN PACKAGE - One pair removed for pics and measurements*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: 37x30*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 30.75"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
French Fly; Oxford Cloth Trim
*PRICE: $25*
*NEW Lands' End Dark Khaki Chinos
Still in the Package - Second Pair!*

Click pics for larger view.

*NEW IN PACKAGE - One pair removed for pics and measurements*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: 37x30*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 30.75"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
French Fly; Oxford Cloth Trim
*PRICE: $25**Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*

*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*
 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Those LE vintage khakis are the best they ever made, I wish I would have bought more of them when they were out, if they're your size, snatch 'em up.

Brian


----------



## adoucett

Selling a pair of Allen Edmond Walden loafers in 11D

Condition is quite good: uppers in great shape. Polished and conditioned them myself with Allen Edmonds premium shoe polish

*SOLD - Thanks!*


----------



## M Go Crimson

New without tags Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets basted shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented. 
Actual measurements
Pit to pit: 24"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 20"
Length: 32"

*$45 shipped CONUS*



*New with tags Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two miswoven threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. $180 shipped CONUS
*
Measurements:
Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24.5'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.5''; Pants 41W/36L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Port Canvas Dopp Kit*

*Sky Blue Port Canvas Dopp Kit*

*SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

gamma68 said:


> ^ That is awesome. If I were a farmer (or an urban lumberjack) I'd be all over that.


As someone who does farm, wool isn't my favored material for most activities, even in winter; when you're dealing with livestock something that can be hosed off then thrown in the washing machine is best!


----------



## wacolo

TweedyDon said:


> As someone who does farm, wool isn't my favored material for most activities, even in winter; when you're dealing with livestock something that can be hosed off then thrown in the washing machine is best!


+1 I love my Libertys, but those tweed are awesome!


----------



## Jfrazi2

I just wanted to thank CMDC for the great Robert Talbott Repp Tie, it was delivered as promised.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with updates...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*


*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*

*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*

*Bills Khakis Stone M2 Chinos - #3842*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* These had cuffs at one point; they were obviously
let down, but never were finished. They will need tailoring to your
preference.
100% Cotton; Made in USA - Classic Bills!
*TAGGED: 38 Waist*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 34.5"
Outseam: 45.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button loops
*PRICE: $25*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*


*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Shirts $12!!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$12 each; 2 for $22; 3 for $30!*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $12**Brooks Brothers Red Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $12**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Green Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times!
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $12*

*Oxford Cloth Button Down*

*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each; 2 for $22; 3 for $30!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anyone have a size 34 surcingle in either navy or olive? I'd be interested.


----------



## Tilton

Been cleaning out my closet this week, preparing to move to a new pad ("trad pad," - no, just a classic old pre-war). Lots of things I haven't worn in a long time or are now too large for me will be soon-posted. If any of you bigger fellas are on the hunt, especially for a lot of Orvis, keep yer eyes peeled. Of course, a lot of it skews a bit more "technical," but whatever.


----------



## Himself

ArtVandalay said:


> Anyone have a size 34 surcingle in either navy or olive? I'd be interested.


I do have a navy w/ red stripe...


----------



## Himself

*2 Patagonia polo shirts, Medium, both black, hardly worn*

Very good to excellent condition, hardly worn, no fading. Patagonia polos are great quality, among the best.

Size Medium, 20" PTP, 20" S2S, 26" BOC to hem

$25 for both, shipped in US


----------



## jfkemd

WTB- 38R 3/2 Sack Blazer. Hoping someone has one they are wanting to sell.


----------



## brianz

*All prices include shipping
*
*NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Olive Chinos 34 x 32*
$25 shipped
*Excellent* condition
https://postimg.org/image/g9md026ud/
https://postimg.org/image/jf6yq9pgl/
https://postimg.org/image/6dla0f12d/
https://postimg.org/image/6ip1a38dh/
https://postimg.org/image/zavstkg11/
*J. Crew Essential Chino 34 x 30
*$17
Seen here: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_special_sizes/tall/pants/PRDOVR~60284/60284.jsp
Cotton twill, zip fly, all buttons are present and fully functional. 
Normal wear, but in *excellent *shape.

https://postimg.org/image/oiy8eh0kl/
https://postimg.org/image/owzke2ko5/
*Polo Ralph Lauren Authentic Dungarees 34 x 30 Blue Corduroy
*
All buttons, zippers, and pockets are present and fully functional.
The leather patch says "Authentic Dungarees"
*Very good* condition
Look like they were worn only a few times. 
$15


https://postimg.org/image/vsjsx6f51/
https://postimg.org/image/ljmqdm1ph/


----------



## Bernie Zack

Hello Gents;
I am in the market for 
1. a black cardigan sweater vest. chest measure: 23.5 - 24.
2. yellow/mustard waistcoat, same chest measurements.

If you have what I'm looking for, please let me know. Thanks..


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOTS OF TIES--Including 32 NOS Countess Mara ties from Finney Wood's. the Trad Store of NJ!*

*I have some more lovely tradly ties to pass on today, including many NOS ties from the tradly clothier Finney Wood, regimentals, patterns, paisleys, and emblematics! PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE ARE THE LAST FINNEY WOODS TIES THAT ARE LIKELY TO BE AVAILABLE IN THIS QUANTITY!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUPS A to F: NOS Ties from Finney Wood*

I'm delighted to be able to pass on today a whole slew of beautiful NOS (new, old stock) ties from the now-defunct Trad clothier Finney Wood's of the C17th Quaker town Haddonfield, NJ.

Located on a street laid out almost three centuries, Finney Wood's was a classic American clothier, serving the conservative and wealthy population of a town whose biggest controversy in recent years was a house painted purple. Finney Wood himself played football in high scool with Al Driscoll, later Governor of New Jersey, and Al often shopped at Wood's store during office. Finney Wood's closed its doors for the last time many years ago, and so I'm delighted to be able to offer these NOS ties that have recently resurfaced!

These are extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity. Several are made of "Sistine Satin", a Countess Mara speciality that was intended by the company to one of the rarer and more desirable fabrics for a tie to be made from; an advert from the Milwaukee Journal from 1981 prices "Sistine Satin" ties at $26, where regular silk ties from Countess Mara are priced between $19 and $2000 (in 1981! I suspect that this must be a typo!)

See the ad. here:

Several carry their original tags noting that they are Hand Tailored.

Although these are all absent their original sales tags, these are all in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

*GROUP A*

*Pricing *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



1) SOLD Beautiful, classic, neats tie. ALl silk; made in the USA. 3 5/8".





2) SOLD Beautiful, classic, all-season tie; perfect for tweeds, worsted, or with poplin suits! 3 3/4".



  

3) SOLD ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Floral medallions, and sistine satin. A stunning tie! 3 5/8".



  

4) SOLD Floral medallions on a base with a shadow pattern in checkerboard; this is an extremely lovely and luxurious tie. 4"





 

5) SOLD A beautiful, classic neats tie. Lovely! All silk, and made in the USA. 3 3/4".



  

*GROUP B:*

*Pricing *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



6) A beautiful, classic dark paisley. 3 3/4".



   

7) SOLD A gorgeous classic red paisley. 3 3/4"



  

8) A beautiful, classic, dark red paisley! 3 3/4"



  

9) SOLD Another gorgeous red paisley! "Sistine Satin". Some minor shop wear to tag, as shown. 3 3/4".



  

10) A beautiful and unusual paisley! 3 7/8".



  

11) ABSOLUTELY STUNNING, TRULY GORGEOUS! "Sistine Satin". It's hard to describe this tie, so please do look at the pictures; this is a really gorgeously richly patterning tie in fire reds and golds, with hints of mythical beasts woven into the pattern. It's truly gorgeous, and, since I'm not increasing the price on this to reflect this, an absolute steal! 3 5/8".



    

*GROUP C:*

[/B]: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



12) A beautiful and conservative geometric tie. 3 1/2".



  

13) A beautiful geometric tie, with medallions. 3 7/8".



  

14) SOLD A wonderfully tradly tie; a classic geometric. "Sistine Satin". 3 1/2".



  

15) Another beautiful geometric, in subdued red. Some minor shop soiling to the white of the keeper, as shown. 3 1/2".



  

16) SOLD A beautiful, luxurious tie! This is a rare Countess Mara, as it lacks the front embroidered logo. 4".





17) SOLD A lovely small repeating pattern! 3 1/2".



 

*GROUP D*

*Pricing ON GROUPS A to E *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



18) SOLD ABSOLUTELY LOVELY paisley medallions! 3 1/2"



  

19) SOLD ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL, almost aquatic paisley! Navy and sky blue, with maroon highlights. 3 5/8"



 

20) SOLD LOVELY paisley tie in lilacs and lavenders; a very subtle and subdued paisley pattern. This is not a Countess Mara tie, but is from Finney Wood's; it's all silk. It does have a very small snag hole on the lining, hence is $7. 3 3/8"



   

21) WONDERFUL and unusual salmon-pink paisley tie with a very rare and beautifuly subtle shadow-pattern background. 3 5/8"



  

22) BEAUTIFUL! A classic brown paisley, perfect for Fall and for tweeds! 3 5/8"



   

23) SOLD ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!! This is a beautiful paisley; a jet black background, with vibrant scarlet and blue paisley patterning. Absolutely wonderful! Some minor soiling to the white of the keeper, otherwise wonderful! 3 1/2"



  

*GROUP E*

*Pricing ON GROUPS A to F *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



24) A lovely and dignified tie! 4"



  

25) SOLD A classic neats tie; very trad., and very beautiful! "Sistine Satin". 3 5/8"



  

26) SOLD A classic neats tie, with a yellow background. "Sistine Satin". This has some minor shop soiling to the lining, as shown, hence just $8. 3 3/4".



   

27) SOLD ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS TIE! This is truly beautiful; a medallion pictorial tie, featuring flowers and citiscapes. This is a strikingly beautiful ties! While this does have an internal lining, the tip of the blade of this tie is unlined. This really is beautiful, but is still priced as the other Countess Maras here. 3 1/2".



      

*GROUP F*

*Pricing ON GROUPS A to F *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



29) A very intriguing tie! Keeper is off on one side, otherwise excellent. This lacks the usual embroidered logo. 3 7/8".



  

30) SOLD A lovely Gucci-esque tie from Countess Mara; rare, as it is absent the usual embroidered logo. This also has the original hangtag stating that it was Hand Tailored. 3 3/4"



   

31) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Paisley medallions. Not a Countess Mara, but all silk and Made in the USA. 3 3/4".



  

32) SOLD ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! This is a beautiful and luxurious tie, and would be PERFECT for tweeds or suits! This truly is marvellous, and a fitting tie to end the Great Finney Wood's listing of 2015.... Unless we're really lucky, this is the last of the Finney Wood's tie to come on the market in this quantity. 3 3/4".



  

*GROUP G: Regimentals*



33) VINTAGE Custom Made Brooks Brothers regimental tie for Hill School. Tiny run at the very tip of blade, hence Very Good condition. 55/45 silk/poly. 3 1/8". $10.



 

34) Warden-Brooks limited regimental. Silk. Minor rub on corner as shown, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so $6. 3 1/2".





35) Bancroft regimental. Tiny stain in centre of blade, as shown, hence just $6. 3".



 

*
GROUP H: Regimentals*



36) Vintage Red Label Jos. A Banks. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.



 

37) Chaps by PRL. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $10



 

*GROUP I: Regimentals*



38) Croft and Barrow. All silk, made in the USA. A lovely summer regimental! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.





39) Countess Mara. Made expressly for the very tradly store Raleigh's of DC. Minor watermark on interior lining, otherwise excellent. 3 1/2". $10.



  

40) Toye, Kenning, and Spencer of London. A lovely club tie, with shadow emblems! ALl silk, excellent condition. Made in the UK. 3 5/8". $9



   

41) Nautica regimental. A surprisingly nice tie! 3 5/16". $9.



 

42) Waseda Classic Regimental. Single thread pull, as shown, hence Very Good condition, and so $9. 3 1/2"



 

*GROUP J: SUMMER TIES!*



43) SOLD Liberty of London. A beautiful floral design from Liberty's archives. 4". Made in the USA. All cotton. Very Good condition. $10.



  

44) Aeroplanes! A wonderful and whimsical tie, perfect for summer! Made in England for Liberty of London. All silk. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.



 

*GROUP K: MORE SUMMER TIES!*



45) Tennis Racquets and balls--a lovely summer tie by Burberry's! Made in England. Excellent condition! 
3 5/8". $12.



  

46) WONDERFUL 1950s inspired island palm tree tie! Beacsue of its colouring this would pair well with tweed; because of its motif it would do well with seersucker or pincord! Its hard to find a tie that's this versatile. All silk, and made in the USA, the colourway, texture and style fo this tie are perfectly 1950s! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Just $12!



  

47) Brooks Brothers Basics trellis tie. Ideal for summer, this was Made in the USA. Excelent condition. 3 3/4". $10.



  

*GROUP L: Repeating Patterns*



48) Christian Dior. Made in the USA. Love bow ties but sometimes have to wear a straight tie? Then this is for you! 3 7/8". $10.



 

49) Banana Republic. Pliers! Lovely patterning and colourway. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



 

50) Vineyard Vines. Palm trees and cocnut cocktails--a perfect tie for summer! Some minor discoloration to the lining, and minor rumpling, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $10.



  

51) Museum Artifacts. The classic inverted Jenny! Usually, I don't bother with whimsical ties, but this one is extremely appealing, and perfect for a stamp collector, an aviator, or someone who for reasons of their own finds the phrase "inverted Jenny" amusing. Pervert. 3 7/8". $12.

  

52) Brooks Basics. Jumping fish. Salmon? Who knows! A lovely tie. 3 5/8. $12.

  

*GROUP M: PAISLEYS!*



53) Talbott Studios. 3 14". A lovely and unusual tie! $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Harrington Jacket--just $18 shipped!*

This is a lovely, classic vintage Harrington from Brooks Brothers!

Cut as a classic Harrington jacket this has the iconic side-flap pockets with button fastening. It also has a fully functional throat latch, and the classic knit hem and cuffs. Brooks has also made this a wonderfully functional model, with a flapped chest pocket with a button closure, and two interior side pockets, one of which has a security zipper to close it. This has a zip-out liner, which has the clever feature of also being able to be buttoned in at the armhole so that the liner fits snugly. Both of the button loops for this, and both of the buttons, remain and are intact. When the zip-out liner is removed you can see that this jacket is lined in Brooks Brothers' own classic check lining. This jacket features the classic Harrington scalloped back, and raglan sleeves. All the zippers are YKK and operate fluidly.

This is an older Brooks model, and so carries the block gold lettering on dark blue background in its labels. It was Made in Singapore.

This lovely jacket does have some minor cosmetic flaws. It is missing the button from the flap of one of the front pockets, as well as one of the throat latch buttons. These are easy fixes--if you wish, I can enclose closely-matching buttons for repair, and even have these attached for you. There is also a smudge on the right-hand side by the pocket, and some minor blue marks on the left sleeve. Given these flaws, this jacket is conservatively rated as being Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at

*just $18, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40; measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Length: 25 3/4


----------



## Pgolden

Original Wayfarers for sale with Original Case $80


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Levis 501 "Shrink to Fit" 34/34 (fits c.33 waist - 31/32 inseam).*

Levis "Shrink to Fit" 501s are widely regarded as THE best place to start experimenting with raw denim--and since pair is possibly the cheapest you'll ever see new shrink to fit 50s, grab them if they're yours size!

Note that since these are shrink to fit, while they're tagged 34/34,these will shrink with the first soaking that you give them, down to around 33 waist and 31 or 32 inseam. Their current measurements are: 17 1/4 waist, and 33 3/4" inseam. They are NEW, with all tags attached.

*Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer jackets--including vintage handwoven madras!*

*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there's still plenty of time to enjoy these lovely classic summer jackets--especially at these end-of-season prices!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost! 

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) GORGEOUS 3/2 sack jacket in Genuine Handwoven Madras!*

This is absolutely beautiful! An absolute Ivy summer classic, this is cut from genuine handwoven Madras in beautifully subdued sepia tones of slate, blues, light tans and earthtone; this is madras at its subtle best, making this a very versatile jacket indeed! This is, of course, a vintage jacket, dating from the early 1960s judging by the Union label inside; but it is in absolutely excellent condition. It is cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll, and has classic two button cuffs. The buttons are terrific--clearly original to the jacket, they are rare two-hole buttons, and have a lovely and utterly 1960s pearly finish. The jacket has a single centre hook vent, appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It is, as I mentioned, in absolutely excellent condition. It was made by Albert Ltd for The Tweed Shop of Seattle--LONG before grunge!--and has beautifully natural shoulders. 
*
Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31 1/4





   

*2) Harry Ballot 3/2 chambray sack with patch pockets*

Ballot was one of the major Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age, located in bucolic Princeton, and this shows why. A wonderful shade of vintage sky blue, this is redolent of long hot summers of long ago, when depending on your views either Goldwater or the Kennedys were the hope for the future....

This is a lovely and rare 3/2 sack with patch pockets--a very desirable combination that's too rarely seen. Cut from what appears to be chambray cotton, this has the clasic two button cuff, is halflined, and has a centre vent. It has very natural shoulders. This is a truly lovely Ivy summer jacket! It does have a flaw--some minor puckering to the right label, as shown in the main picture. Because of this, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



      

*3) Contemporary Haspel seersucker*

This is lovely--and in absolutely excellent condition! A classic cream and blue seersucker, this lovely jacket is darted with a soft three button front--not a hard fashion three button by any means. It is quarter-lined and has a single centre vent. It's in beautiful condition!

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/4



   

*4) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quater-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*6) NWOT Flusser Summer Jacket in Pure Silk, with STRIKING lining! *

This is lovely! Cut from a wonderfully heavy silk, this jacket features a beautiful vintage tea rose pink lining, and pick stitching throughout the lining seams, also. It appears half-canvassed, and is NWOT--all of the pockets are still basted shut, and it still has its original lapel buttonhole hangtag. As such, it is in excellent condition--although please do note that the sleeves appear to have been professionally altered, and it has a single tiny pinhole in the lapel, as shown. It is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. This is a beautiful jacket, and is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





    

*7) UNWORN and MADE IN ITALY silk/linen/wool Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, the lovely E. Thomas cloth is a blend of silk, wool, and linen, giving it a wonderful hand and drape. Made in Italy, it has a lovely Continental cut, perfect for the boulevards of Rome, with a three button front, darting, twin vents, and three button cuffs. It is likely UNWORN, and all of the front pockets are still basted shut. As such, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



       

*8) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*9) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*10) Norm Thompson SIlk Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from pure silk, it is a grey and cream basketweave with VERY subtle pinstriping in cornflower plus and tea-rose pink--a wonderful summer colourway! It is fully lined, and includes an interior zippered security pocket--so this would be a great jacket for travel. It has four button cuffs, and a sinhgle centre vent. "Imported" from Bulgaria! 

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 1/2



    

*11) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



      

*12) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in cotton (?) from Huntington.*

This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps, this lovely jacket has no fabric content listed, but appears to be cotton. It's a lovely shade of light chambray and the white buttons complement it perfectly. It is half-lined, half-canvassed, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent conditio--it has a small rub on the corner of one sleeve, as shown. And it was made by Huntington, one of the great overlooked trad. clothiers!

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Tagged 43R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 3/4



    

*13) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*14) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$20, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4





   

*15) Linen/Cotton Blazer with three patch pockets!*

This is lovely! Very unstructured apart from the shoulders, which have the usual contemporary amount of padding, this jacket is cut from a lovely cool blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton. It features the always desirable three patch pockets, and is darted. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, and retains its original two spare buttons. It was MADE IN THE USA!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New With Tags Brooks Brothers Madison Blue Linen Blazer. Two Button Double Vent. Smoked mother of pearl buttons. Surgeon's cuffs. Full canvas construction. Hand tailored in USA. Retail $1575. *40R* P2P 21.5, Sh 18.25, Sl 23 5/8, L 29 3/8. $215


New With Tags Brooks Brothers Madison Blue Wool Blazer. Single Vent. 3 roll 2 sack with no button applied to the rolled under lapel, I have never seen this before but I like the idea because the back of that button causes a worn slick spot after pressing so leaving it off solves the problem. Subdued brass buttons. Surgeon's cuffs. Full canvas construction. Hand tailored in USA. Retail $1500ish. *40R* P2P 21.75, Sh 17.5, Sl 23.75, L 29.75. $215


----------



## Jfrazi2

Heading to Cleveland in a few weeks any recommendations for thrift stores to check out while I am there?


----------



## HerrDavid

*Vintage Triple-Patch Pocket Flannel Blazer - 38S/R SOLD

*

Another something for the smaller trads out there. I bought this House of Walsh flannel blazer off the exchange a couple years ago from Leisureclass, but, alas, it never quite fit right. So rather than have it sit in my closet, I thought I'd pass it along.

Asking a little less than what I originally paid: *$45* (shipping included).

This blazer is _very_ trad, featuring: a high 3/2 roll (almost 3 to 2.5), three patch pockets, two button cuffs, and lapped seams throughout. Only one issue and it's an easy fix: the middle button, which is included, has come loose.

Here are the measurements:

Chest: 20.25"
Shoulders: 17"
Length BoC: 29"
Sleeve: 24 (+2)"


----------



## pitchfork

Evening,

I have two jackets available.

38 barbour beaufort in sage, worn but not abused

40r brooks brothers brookstorm overcoat

if anyone is interested in either of these, PM me and I will post or send pics


----------



## Califax

deleted by poster


----------



## CMDC

Several new items, including NWT.

Viyella Tattersall button down sport shirt--like new condition
Size M

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue butcher stripe button down sport shirt (no logo)
New with tags
Size L

$24 conus




























Brooks Brothers mini Tattersall button down
17 x 34
$22



















Brooks Brothers yellow must iron ocbd w/unlined collar
Made in USA
17 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers red butcher stripe button down
Must iron
Made in USA
17 x 35

$22 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar dress shirt--bright pink stripe
Like new condition
17.5 x 34/35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers burgundy and navy repp tie, New With Tags 3.75" width: $20 conus
Peter Millar sea green w/ navy and white stripe repp, New With Tags 3.25" width: $18 conus



















Burberry's print tie 3.75" width made in England: $17 conus
Peter Blair print tie 3.75" width made in USA: $16 conus
Locharron wool tie 3.5" width made in UK: $16 conus


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Prices include shipping to the CONUS. I accept PayPal and Venmo. Feel free to make an offer.

Ben Silver blue Uni stripe ocbd size 17 1/2 x 35
This thing is built like a tank! Easily worth every penny of the $255 retail but it can be yours for the princely sum of $40 obo.

SOLD!





Brooks Makers red Uni stripe end on end. 15 1/2 x 3. This is a beauty! If it fit, I'd never sell it. $25


----------



## WillBarrett

Beautiful pair of wool black watch trousers from Huntington. Flat front with brace buttons and 1.5" cuffs.

Measurements are:
Waist 16" with room to let out
Inseam 27"
Outseam 38"

Yours for $45 with shipping in CONUS
























Ties!

Two beautiful PRL ties made in Italy. Both appear new but only the green is with tags. Yours for $22 each.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with updates...

*All Shirts $12!!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$12 each; 2 for $22; 3 for $30!*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $12**Brooks Brothers Red Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $12**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Light Weight Long Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $12**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $12* 

*Oxford Cloth Button Down*

*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each; 2 for $22; 3 for $30!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*



*Bills Khakis Stone M2 Chinos - #3842*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* These had cuffs at one point; they were obviously
let down, but never were finished. They will need tailoring to your
preference.
100% Cotton; Made in USA - Classic Bills!
*TAGGED: 38 Waist*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 34.5"
Outseam: 45.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 8 Belt loops
On-Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button loops
*PRICE: $25*

*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*
*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Very Good+ Condition*
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic
*TAGGED: 33x30*
Waist: 34.5"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 40.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops; Coin Pocket
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22*


*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## brianz

BUMP and DROPS 


brianz said:


> *All prices include shipping
> *
> *NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Olive Chinos 34 x 32*
> $25-->$20 shipped
> *Excellent* condition
> https://postimg.org/image/g9md026ud/
> https://postimg.org/image/jf6yq9pgl/
> https://postimg.org/image/6dla0f12d/
> https://postimg.org/image/6ip1a38dh/
> https://postimg.org/image/zavstkg11/
> *J. Crew Essential Chino 34 x 30
> *$17 ---> $14
> Seen here: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_special_sizes/tall/pants/PRDOVR~60284/60284.jsp
> Cotton twill, zip fly, all buttons are present and fully functional.
> Normal wear, but in *very good *shape.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/oiy8eh0kl/
> https://postimg.org/image/owzke2ko5/
> *Polo Ralph Lauren Authentic Dungarees 34 x 30 Blue Corduroy
> *
> All buttons, zippers, and pockets are present and fully functional.
> The leather patch says "Authentic Dungarees"
> *Very good* condition
> Look like they were worn only a few times.
> $15--->$12
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/vsjsx6f51/
> https://postimg.org/image/ljmqdm1ph/


----------



## WillBarrett

LL Bean Norwegian in charcoal/red. 80/20 and made in Norway. In terrific shape..asking $40 shipped


----------



## adept

I contacted this fellow with no response. Hope he's OK...



M Go Crimson said:


> New without tags Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Fit Navy Cotton blazer, madras accented inner, tagged 46L, pockets basted shut, extra buttons in the pocket still. Unlined, non functional cuffs, single vented.
> Actual measurements
> Pit to pit: 24"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 20"
> Length: 32"
> 
> *$45 shipped CONUS*
> 
> 
> 
> *New with tags Brooks Brothers Madison 1818 Saxxon Navy Birdseye suit 46R/41W flat front pants. Two button, side vents, hemmed but unfinished sleeves. Unfinished trousers. The cloth on this one is fabulous. Probably the best hand and drape of anything I've seen by BB. There is a slight flaw in the pants - looks like two miswoven threads near the waistband above the right pocket. Tried to capture this in photo with the penny. Made by Southwick. From Steve Smith. $1098 retail. $180 shipped CONUS
> *
> Measurements:
> Jacket - Chest pit to pit 23.5''; Shoulders 19.5''; Sleeves 24.5'' with .5'' to let out; Length from BOC 30.5''; Pants 41W/36L. Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## Pentheos

*Closet cleaning time!*

*BarbourShirts*

Were tagged (now removed) XXL, and fit like an American XL. Please see actual sizes (identical for both shirts). Excellent condition. Must-iron. At 6'4", the body of the shirt is a bit short for me in the front (note: I had an extra button added to the front at the bottom).

Asking $25.00 CONUS for both.

Neck: 19"
Pit to pit: 26.5" (same measurement at waist---i.e., they do not flare out)
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (from shoulder seam; so approximately a 36" sleeve length)









*Brooks Brothers "346" Polo Shirts*

Tagged XL "Original Fit", see measurements below. Dark gray, and a peachy-orange color. Purchased new by me, hardly worn, in excellent condition.

Pit to pit: 25"
BOC: 34"

Asking $20.00 CONUS for both.





*48L Harris Tweed*

Here is a nice earth-toned Harris Tweed from Planteen & Co. Two-button, half-lined, with a single rear vent. No problems that I could find. No size tag, but measurements suggest a 48L.

Shoulders: 19.5"
Pit to pit: 26"
BOC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26" (with material to be let out if necessary).

Asking $40.00 CONUS.







*XL Tall LL Bean Tweed Insulated Coat*

This is a serious jacket. The green tweed is beautiful in person, and the 3M thinsulate insulation means you hardly need a coat over it. Made in the USA. Throat latch, three patch pockets. It has a somewhat eccentric 3-button stance (note: not a sack). LL Bean doesn't make anything like this anymore. I purchsased it new in the early 2000s, and it has sat unused since I moved to California almost a decade ago. I would not be letting it go if I had use for it. There is a small bit of abrasion to the insulation near the bottom in one spot; it affects nothing and will never be seen.

Shoulders: 22"
Pit to pit: 26"
BOC: 33"
Sleeve: 26"

These measurements suggest a 48L.

Asking $45.00 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Two pair of identically sized wool trousers--outstanding condition w/minimal wear.

Sized 38 waist; 31 inseam

$28 conus each; $46 conus for both

Brooks Brothers stone color
Reverse pleat and cuffed
Made in Canada



















Polo Ralph Lauren light taupe 
Forward pleat and cuffed
Made in Italy


----------



## jogowill

If anyone has belts in brown and/or burgundy, size 36, I am interested.


----------



## Winny94

Hickey Freeman cashmere (Loro Piana) sportcoat. Tagged as a 40R, but please see measurements (closer to a 42). Fully lined & canvassed, single vent. It's a unique deep green color w/blue window pane (color is hard to capture on my iPhone). Fantastic condition.
P2P: 21.5"
Shoulders: 18"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"
I'd be interested in trading for pretty much anything other than ties (preferably an unstructured blazer or some sort of quality patterned trousers, but literally almost anything including fall/winter jackets and coats)

(I typically wear Medium and slimmer Large and waist size of 32-34)


----------



## dexconstruct

*WARNING!!! VINTAGE TRAD GRAILS AHEAD!!!

ALL PRICES SHIPPED IN CONUS OFFERS WELCOME

Toggery Shop Gray Pinstripe 3 Piece 3/2 Sack Suit 38R/38S $75
*
        

True trad from the ole Toggery Shop. 3 piece suit - 3/2 roll, sack cut, center vent, flat front and cuffed pants. Classic gray pinstripe. Excellent condition. 

Jacket:

Chest: 20
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 23.75 + 1
Length: 29.25

Vest:

Chest: 20
Length in front: 24

Pants:

Waist: 32
Inseam: 28.5 + 2
Rise: 11
Cuff Width: 9.5 


*Graham & Gunn Nautical Stripe Blazer 40R/40L $20
*
     


Summer trad, unlined and in a summer weight cloth (cotton maybe?). 3/2 roll, sack cut. Made for Hubert H. White. Grayish cream with blue and gold nautical stripes. Excellent condition

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25.75
Length: 31.5

*E & J Peak 100% Cashmere GTH Glen Plaid Sports Coat 42L $75
*
       


This thing is so baller. 3/2 sack cut, made from an incredibly soft PURE CASHMERE fabric in a crazy glen plaid pattern. Ultra trad perfection. Made for Hubert H. White. Excellent condition. 

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 25
Length: 31.75

*Rafael Weil White House 3/2 Charcoal Gray Herringbone Harris Tweed 42L $40
*
 


Can it get more trad? This was made for the famous White House in SF, and dates to the late 50's/early 60's. It is THE quintessential trad winter coat - a 3/2 sack coat made from an incredible charcoal gray Harris Tweed. The only downside - a hole near the seam as pictured. Hopefully it's worth it for one you guys to make the repair. 

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25.25
Length: 32.25

*Brooks Brothers Bordertweed Light Blue Sack Jacket 42L $45
*
       


An awesome 70's era piece from BB. Features true 3/2 roll, double patch pockets with flaps, hand-sewn buttonholes. A stunning light blue tweed. Has some collar wear. 

Chest: 22.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 25.25
Length: 31

*Brooks Brothers 3 Piece Sack Suit Blue 40L $85
*
          


A true classic. Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack 3 piece suit in a beautiful slate toned blue fabric. Super high quality, timeless style. Flat front and uncured pants. Excellent condition.

Jacket:

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 26
Length: 32

Vest:

Chest: 20
Length in front: 27

Pants:

Waist: 33
Inseam: 31 + 2
Rise: 12
Cuff Width: 8.75


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shirts!!*

*SHIRTS FOR EVERYONE!​*
I have a whole slew of beautiful and classic shirts to pass on today, from exquisite Italian makers Marol of Bologna, to the Ivy classic of authentic short sleeve madras--and everything in between!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

5) Gitman Bros. chambray colored shirt. Lovely! Made in the USA. Tab collar. 17/5-35. Excellent condition. Asking $18 > 16



  

6) RL Polo polo shirt. The American icon! Burgundy. Size L. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 23. Asking just $16 > 12



 

7) SOLD Lacoste. A beautiful pale pink! A summer Ivy classic. Size 6. Chest: 21 1/2. Excellent condition. Just $16.



 

8) Bonobos shirt. Popover. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $16 > 14





9) SOLD Brooks Brothers shirt in Irish linen. A gorgeous shade of pale yellow, my pictures don't do this justice at all! Immaculate condition. Chest: 22 1/2, sleeve: 34. Size M. Asking just $20.



 

10) Land's End OCBD. 17-34. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. $15 > 12



 

11) SOLD Burberry. A beautiful shirt in the classic novacheck, this also features the Burberry Knight logo discreetly on the chest pocket. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking just $22.





 

12) RL Polo shirt. An American icon! In burgundy with a navy logo. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22. Asking $16 > 12



 

13) RL Polo shirt. An American icon! Dark grey, with red logo. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23. Asking $16 > 12



 

14) RL Polo shirt. In black, with red logo. Size L. Chest: 22. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking $15 > 12



 

15) RL Polo shirt. In a lovely purple-blue, with a red logo. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 25. Asking just $16 > 12



 

16) RL Polo shirt. In black. Size L. Chest: 23. Very Good/Excellent condition. Red logo. Asking just $15 > 12





17) J. McLaughlin polo shirt. In a lovely orange and lilac stripe. Very Good/Excellent condition. From the Princeton store, this originally cost a fortune! Chest: 22 1/4. Asking $16 > 12



 

19) MADE IN ITALY Armani Collezioni. Size 17L. A lovely Italian shirt, which demonstrates clearly Armani's reputation, before it started to slide into diffusion lines. Please do look at the close-up of the fabric, which is simply beautiful. This shirt is in excellent condition, except for a 1mm thread snag on one shoulder at the back. Asking just $20 > 15, or offer.

   

20) SOLD Marol of Bologna. Widely reputed to be among the BEST handmade shirts in the world, this is a really, really, REALLY gorgeous example of the shirtmaker's art! I'm not sure where to begin in describing it, so, for once, I'll just let the pictures do the talking. It's a size 17. It was Made in Italy-well, it was made in Bologna, so this is rather obvious! It's in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $25, or offer--a small fraction of its original retail.

     

21) Brooks Brothers MADE IN THE USA straight collar shirt. 16.5-35. The start of some minor fraying at the cuff, as shown, hence just Very Good condition, and so $15

  

22) Brooks Brothers "Makers" shirt. Clearly custom made, this is for the larger trad! Chest: 20 1/4; sleeve" 36 1/2; length: 33. Asking just $16 > 12

  

23) LL Bean script label shirt. Chest pocket. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 35; length: 29 3/4. Asking just $15 > 14

  

24) SOLD Mercer & Sons. Trad GRAIL shirt! 17.5-35. Very Good condition. Asking just $24.

  

25) SOLD Mercer & Sons. Another Trad GRAIL shirt! 16.5-34. Excellent condition! Asking just $24

  

26) SOLD MADE IN USA Land's End rugby. A lovely, classic shirt. This has some minor pilling throughout, hence is in Very Good condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 25 1/2; length: 29 1/2. Asking just $12.

  

27) Brooks Brothers tartan. 16.5-R. Made in the USA. Asking just $18 > 16

  

28) Bentini. Laundry mark on label, as shown. French cuffs. Chest: 21, sleeve: 32.5. Just $15 > 12

  

29) Ciro Citterio. 16. Sleeve c. 34. French cuffs. Asking just $16 > 12

  

30) Dolce & Gabbana. 17.5. Made in Italy. Asking just $20 > 15

   

31) J. Press. 17-33. Excellent! Asking just $22 > 18

 

32) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-35. Made in the USA. French cuffs. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $20 > 18

 

33) Turnbull & Asser. 16.5. GORGEOUS! French cuffs. Asking just $23 > 20

  

34) Brooks Brothers Dress shirt. 17-34. Contrast collar and French cuffs. Some minor discolouration to the collar, hence just $10.

    

35) SOLD Lacoste polo shirt in orange. Size 3. Chest: 17 3/4. Asking $12

  

36) Brooks Brothers point collar. Size 15-32. Just $14 > 12

   

37) Brooks Brothers 15-33. Straight collar. Blue. $16.

  

[38) SOLD LL Bean seersucker fabric summer shirt. Lovely! Size Large-Regular. Short sleeve. Chest: 23. Excellent condition. Asking just $10.

  

39) Boss. Made in Italy. Rather... vibrant. This is all cotton, but is rather "static-y"; this will no doubt be fixed with its first wash. Asking just $8 . Chest: 20 1/2.

  

40) GAP Madras. Size XL. VERY large! Excellent condition. Chest: 27. Asking $9.

  

41) Lord & Taylor madras. Excellent condition. Chest: 22. Asking just $10.

  

42) Brooks Brothers 17.5-33. Excellent condition. $10.

  

43) Brooks Brothers. Royal Blue. MADE IN USA. 17.5-34. Excellent condition.$10.

  

44) Josef Borg of Princeton. Borg was the last of the Princeton bespoke tailors to close; it shut up shop last year. This is from 1979, and is a classic Borg shirt; a true collector's item now, although utterly wearable! Chest: 26, sleeve c. 36, collar c. 19 1/2. Asking $6.

    

45) Polo Curham Sport Shirt. Lovely and soft and perfect for winter! Size L. Chest 23 3/4, sleeve c. 33 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

46) BOYS SIZE (thanks to Steve Smith for noting this!) Brooks Brothers Green Stripe. Size XL, Excellent condition. Chest 21, sleeve 33. Asking just $10.

  

47) Brooks Brothers sports shirt; in a lovely salmon. Size L. Chest 24, sleeve c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.

  

48) Brooks Brothers blue and red stripe. Size 17.5-34/35. Excellent condition. Non iron. Asking just $9.

  

49) LLBean cotton casual shirt. L-Tall. Chest 24, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in Canada. Some minor brown spotting to one sleeve, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so just $7.

  

50) Cabela's green cotton casual shirt. Chest 20 1/2, sleeve 35 1/2. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $9.

  

51) SOLD Five Brothers maroon flannel shirt. THE ORIGINAL, not the $125 remakes! Chest 25,. sleeve 34 1/2. Made in the USA. Asking $15

  

52) Land's End white shirt. Size 16. Excellent condition. Asking $8.

 

53) SOLD House of Walsh Indian Madras; this is closer to flannel than summer madras, and is lovely and soft! Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest; 21, sleeve 34. Asking just $10.

   

54) Land's End tattersall shirt, size 17-34. Excellent condition. $9.

  

55) Brooks Brothers 17-33. Salmon pink. Excellent condition. $12.

 

56) Land's End. 17-33. Excellent condition. $8.

 

57) Brooks Brothers sports shirt. Size L. MADE IN THE USA. Chest 24, sleeve 33, length 32 1/2. $12

  

58) Lacoste long-sleeve polo shirt. Size 4. Chest 18 1/2, sleeve 32 1/2, length 26 1/4. Excellent condition. $10.

  

59) Aquascutum of London. 15-32. Pinhole in collar. Very Good condition. $6.

   

60) LL Bean plaid shirt. In excellent condition. Tagged M-Reg. Chest: 22 1/4, Sleeve: 33 1/4. Asking $15.

  

61) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in yellow. Size M. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2. Made in the USA, this fastens by LL bean's small snaps, making it perfect for cold days and numb fingers! This does have a smudge on the front by the left pocket, a single thread pull under the collar on the left, and a tiny mark on the right shoulder area, hence this is just in Good condition, and so is just $12 shipped!

      

62) LL Bean heavyweight winter shirt in scarlet. Size S. Chest: 19 3/4; sleeve: 31 1/2. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition, except for some slight rubbing on the right cuff, as shown. Just $20, or offer.

     

63) LL Bean chamois cloth shirt in forest green. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Just $20, or offer.

   

64) Gitman dress shirt in white. SIze 17.5-36. Small pen mark on front, hence just Good condition. $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PANTS!*

*I have a MASSIVE number of classic pants and shorts to pass on today, including NWT Bill's shorts, Madras shorts, and critter pants, as well as the more usual khakis, seersucker, pincord, linen, and wool--some NWT!

As always, ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: ALL TROUSERS ARE FLAT FRONT UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED!*

1) Bill's Madras shorts. An Ivy summer classic! Excellent condition! Waist: 18. Just $20.

   

2) NWT Bill's Khakis shorts. Size 37. Excellent condition--obviously! Waist: 18 1/2. $25.

   

3) Officers Chino Shorts. Size 36. Button fly. Excellent condition. Waist 18 1/2. $16.

   

4) Charleston Khakis seersucker shorts in lime green and cream. Excellent condition! Waist: 18 1/2. $16.

  

5) Brooks Brothers "Lobster" critter pants. Excellent condition! Tagged 38/32, Waist: 19 1/8; Inseam 31 (+1). Asking $20.

  

6) Land's End khakis. Size 40. Very small smudge on front; this will come out with their first washing. very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff. $12.

 

7) L. L. Bean khakis. Size 38. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam: 30 1/8 (+1). Excellent condition. Asking $14.

  

8) J. Peterman seersucker pants. Size 40. Excellent condition. Pleated. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/8 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking $15.

 

9) Pincord trousers. Flat front. Makers tag removed. Very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/4" (+1). $10



10) Grant Thomas Reds. 100% linen. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18; inseam: 29 5/8 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. $16

  

11) Grant Thomas 55% linen/ 45% wool trousers. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36R. Waist: 18 3/8; inseam: 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking $16.

  

12) Polo khakis. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18 1/2; inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). $14.

   

13) NWT Grant Thomas linen pants. Size 40. Pleated. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam: 36 1/2, unhemmed. Rumpled, otherwise excellent. $15.

  

14) Bullock & Jones--the wonderful SF store--chalkstripe flannels. These might well be porphans, but would look terrific with tweed! Waist: 19; inseam: 29 1/4 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff. Excellent condition. Asking just $15.

  

15) Orvis sturdy twills. These are heavy, and the pockets are leather trimed. They are missing a button from the back--an easy fix. Good condition. Size 42. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/2. Asking just $14.

   

16) Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" khakis. No fabric content listed, but appear to be lightweight wool. Union Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Pleated. Waist: 17 1/4; inseam 27 1/4 (+1). $12.

 

17) Corneliani wool trousers with striping. These would be wonderful with tweed! Pleated. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 31 3/4 with 1 1/4" cuff. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

18) Corbin. Wonderful tweedy trousers in a miniature brown herringbone! Pleated. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/4; inseam: 31 3/4, with 1 1/4 cuff. $16

  

19) Polo khakis. Pleated. Tagged 40/30. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam 31 (+1). Asking just $14.

  

20) Brooks Brothers "346" khakis. Tagged 33/32. Waist: 16 1/2; inseam: 30 1/2". Very Good condition. $14.

  

21) Brooks Brothers khakis. Tagged 36/32. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 30 (+ 2 1/2). Asking $16.

  

22) Orvis khakis. NO leather trim. VERY sturdy! Tagged 42. Waist: 19 3/4; inseam: 30 (+1 1/2). Very Good/Excellent condition. $15.

  

23) Green shorts from the Sink R Swim SHop. No fabric content, likely linen. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 9. $10.

 

24) Hickey-Freeman Bobby Jones trousers. Pleated. Wonderful summer pants! They appear to be very lightweight wool. Small thread pull on the front, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17; inseam: 28 (+2). Just $14.

 

25) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Tagged 36/30. Waist: 18, inseam 30 (+1). Excellent condition. $14.

 

26) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Tagged 35, 31. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). $15.

  

27) Yellow trousers. NWOT. All cotton, made in Canada. Excellent condition. Waist: 18, inseam: 36 1/2", unhemmed. Pleated. $15.

 

28) LL Bean Double L jeans. A preppy classic! Waist: 17 3/4; inseam 31 1/2". Very Good condition. $14.

  

29) Lauren 92% wool/ 8% cashmere blend trousers. These have a snag on the front, hence are FREE--just send me $12 for shipping! Tagged 38R. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

  

30) The English SHop of Princeton yellow shorts. These are stained at one leg and the hem, hence FREE--just send me $8 for shipping! Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 11.

   

31) Orvis twill trousers with leather trim on the pockets. Lovely! Minor scuffs to the leather on one pocket, otherwise excellent. Taggd 36. Waist: 18; inseam: 30. Asking $18

   

33) Another Orvis twill pair of trousers! Clip on one hip. Very Good/Excellent condition. Tagged 42/30. Waist: 20 1/2, inseam 28 1/2. Just $15

   

34) Bills khakis. Size 44! Pleated. Waist: 21 3/4; inseam 30 (+1). Very Good/Excellent condition. $15.

   

35) Wedge & Wood Reds shorts. Pleated. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 9. $12

  

36) Sansabelt summer trousers. Excellent, from a classic American clothier! Excellent condition. Waist: 20; inseam 27 (+3). $14.

  

37) Kirkland flannels in grey. Made in Italy. Exvellent condition. Tagged 36/29. Waist: 18; inseam 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. $14.

  

38) Levis 505. Exvellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 33. $14



39) Polo yellow pants. Made in the USA. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/36. Waist 17 1/2; inseam 31 1/2. $15

 

40) Brooks Brothers brown cords. Excellent condition. Waist 18; inseam 24 1/2. (Yes, that's right!) $14.

  

41) Bills Khakis Shorts. These are wonderful, and packed with details! They close with a built in strap arrangement and buckles. Tagged 38. Waist: 19; inseam 9 1/2. Excellent condition! $18.

    

42) Brooks Brothers Bermuda Shorts. Excellent condition. Tagged 38. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 11 1/2". $15.

  

43) Pims trousers by Eddie Jacobs. No fabric content, but likely lightweight wool. Excellent condition. Waist: 19, inseam 29 3/4, with 1 1/2" cuff. $14.

 

44) Ben Silver thin wale cords. ABsolutely lovely, in a wonderful classic blue! Pleated. Hand tailored. Tagged 37. Waist: 19 1/4; inseam 28 1/4, with 1 1/2 cuff, and 1" further to let down. $18.

  

45) Paul Stuart. Clearly lightweight wool. Excellent condition! Tagged 36. Waist: 19 1/4; inseam 28 3/4, with 1 1/2" cuff. $18

  

46) Brooks Brothers pale blue khakis. Tagged 38/30. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 29 1/2. Excellent condition. $12.

  

47) Levis 501. Excellent condition. Button fly. Tagged 40/30. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam 28 1/2. $18.

 

48) NWT Ben Silver linen trousers. Absolutely beautiful! Tagged 38R. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 31 (+1), with a 1/4" cuff. $22.

   

49) Luciano Barbera trousers. All wool, these are cut from a beautiful Donegal-esque pepper and salt tweed cloth. These were Made in Italy, and are absolutely beautiful. Naturally, they feature Barbera's signature buttons. They are pleated and cuffed, and are in excellent condition. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 27 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $22, or offer.





  

50) Zanella trousers. These are beautiful! Made in Italy, they're a wonderful and sophisticated midnight blue. The woolen cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. They feature Zanella's signature buttons, and are pleated and cuffed. They're in absolutely excellent condition. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2); Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/4 cuffs. $18.


----------



## randomdude2

Tweedy your inbox is full.


----------



## dorji

A few things today, feel free to PM with interest or lower offers. Jackets are all ~40L, and have been dry cleaned.

H Freeman for the English Shop
No size or content tag, but clearly a mid-weight wool/silk blend. 2 button sack, beautiful. USA made, older vintage.
$15 to cover shipping
Shoulders: 17.75
Chest: 21.5
Waist at point button: 20
Length from BOC: 32
Sleeves: 25.5
Lapel: 3.5


Here is a wool flannel blazer from Oconnells, purchased new a few years ago. It is the same one offered currently @ $595. Very nice. Lighter than the first picture, second photo with flash. Tagged 40L, USA made.
$40 or offer
Shoulders: 18.75
Chest: 22
Waist at point button: 20
Length from BOC: 32.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Lapel: 3.5


Finally here is a brand new set of Waterbury buttons for a blazer. 3 large, 6 small, and I think I have 1 each spare large and small. 
$5 to cover shipping
 
Interest check, I also have an Oconnell's cotton madras sack I am ambivalent about keeping. It is purple-navy plaid, and sized similar to the above jackets. PM with interest, I am happy to take measurements, post pictures, etc...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIES! Including NOS from Finney Wood's trad store in NJ.*

*I have some more lovely tradly ties to pass on today, including many NOS ties from the tradly clothier Finney Wood, regimentals, patterns, paisleys, and emblematics! PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS THE LAST FINNEY WOODS TIES THAT ARE LIKELY TO BE AVAILABLE!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: ALL TIES ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED!*

*GROUPS A to E: NOS Ties from Finney Wood*

I'm delighted to be able to pass on today a whole slew of beautiful NOS (new, old stock) ties from the now-defunct Trad clothier Finney Wood's of the C17th Quaker town Haddonfield, NJ.

Located on a street laid out almost three centuries, Finney Wood's was a classic American clothier, serving the conservative and wealthy population of a town whose biggest controversy in recent years was a house painted purple. Finney Wood himself played football in high scool with Al Driscoll, later Governor of New Jersey, and Al often shopped at Wood's store during office. Finney Wood's closed its doors for the last time many years ago, and so I'm delighted to be able to offer these NOS ties that have recently resurfaced!

These are extremely nice ties! Almost all Made in the USA by Countess Mara, each of the Mara ties features a reinforced neck piece to ensure additional longevity. Several are made of "Sistine Satin", a Countess Mara speciality that was intended by the company to one of the rarer and more desirable fabrics for a tie to be made from; an advert from the Milwaukee Journal from 1981 prices "Sistine Satin" ties at $26, where regular silk ties from Countess Mara are priced between $19 and $2000 (in 1981! I suspect that this must be a typo!)

See the ad. here:

Several carry their original tags noting that they are Hand Tailored.

Although these are all absent their original sales tags, these are all in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

*GROUP A- CLAIMED*

*GROUP B:*

*Pricing *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



6) A beautiful, classic dark paisley. 3 3/4".



   

7) SOLD A gorgeous classic red paisley. 3 3/4"



  

8) A beautiful, classic, dark red paisley! 3 3/4"



  

9) SOLD Another gorgeous red paisley! "Sistine Satin". Some minor shop wear to tag, as shown. 3 3/4".



  

10) A beautiful and unusual paisley! 3 7/8".



  

11) ABSOLUTELY STUNNING, TRULY GORGEOUS! "Sistine Satin". It's hard to describe this tie, so please do look at the pictures; this is a really gorgeously richly patterning tie in fire reds and golds, with hints of mythical beasts woven into the pattern. It's truly gorgeous, and, since I'm not increasing the price on this to reflect this, an absolute steal! 3 5/8".



    

*GROUP C:*

[/B]: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



12) A beautiful and conservative geometric tie. 3 1/2".



  

13) A beautiful geometric tie, with medallions. 3 7/8".



  

14) SOLD A wonderfully tradly tie; a classic geometric. "Sistine Satin". 3 1/2".



  

15) Another beautiful geometric, in subdued red. Some minor shop soiling to the white of the keeper, as shown. 3 1/2".



  

16) SOLD A beautiful, luxurious tie! This is a rare Countess Mara, as it lacks the front embroidered logo. 4".





17) SOLD A lovely small repeating pattern! 3 1/2".



 

*GROUP D*

*Pricing ON GROUPS A to E *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



18) SOLD ABSOLUTELY LOVELY paisley medallions! 3 1/2"



  

19) SOLD ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL, almost aquatic paisley! Navy and sky blue, with maroon highlights. 3 5/8"



 

20) SOLD LOVELY paisley tie in lilacs and lavenders; a very subtle and subdued paisley pattern. This is not a Countess Mara tie, but is from Finney Wood's; it's all silk. It does have a very small snag hole on the lining, hence is $7. 3 3/8"



   

21) SOLD WONDERFUL and unusual salmon-pink paisley tie with a very rare and beautifuly subtle shadow-pattern background. 3 5/8"



  

22) SOLD BEAUTIFUL! A classic brown paisley, perfect for Fall and for tweeds! 3 5/8"



   

23) SOLD ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!! This is a beautiful paisley; a jet black background, with vibrant scarlet and blue paisley patterning. Absolutely wonderful! Some minor soiling to the white of the keeper, otherwise wonderful! 3 1/2"



  

*GROUP E*

*Pricing ON GROUPS A to F *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



24) A lovely and dignified tie! 4"



  

25) SOLD A classic neats tie; very trad., and very beautiful! "Sistine Satin". 3 5/8"



  

26) SOLD A classic neats tie, with a yellow background. "Sistine Satin". This has some minor shop soiling to the lining, as shown, hence just $8. 3 3/4".



    

27) SOLD ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS TIE! This is truly beautiful; a medallion pictorial tie, featuring flowers and citiscapes. This is a strikingly beautiful ties! While this does have an internal lining, the tip of the blade of this tie is unlined. This really is beautiful, but is still priced as the other Countess Maras here. 3 1/2".



      

*GROUP F*

*Pricing ON GROUPS A to F *: $14 for the first tie, $12 for the second, $10 for the third, $8 each thereafter! *All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. *



29) A very intriguing tie! Keeper is off on one side, otherwise excellent. This lacks the usual embroidered logo. 3 7/8".



  

30) SOLD A lovely Gucci-esque tie from Countess Mara; rare, as it is absent the usual embroidered logo. This also has the original hangtag stating that it was Hand Tailored. 3 3/4"



   

31) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Paisley medallions. Not a Countess Mara, but all silk and Made in the USA. 3 3/4".



  

32) SOLD ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! This is a beautiful and luxurious tie, and would be PERFECT for tweeds or suits! This truly is marvellous, and a fitting tie to end the Great Finney Wood's listing of 2015.... Unless we're really lucky, this is the last of the Finney Wood's tie to come on the market in this quantity. 3 3/4".



  

*GROUP G: Regimentals*



33) SOLD VINTAGE Custom Made Brooks Brothers regimental tie for Hill School. Tiny run at the very tip of blade, hence Very Good condition. 55/45 silk/poly. 3 1/8". $10.



 

34) SOLD Warden-Brooks limited regimental. Silk. Minor rub on corner as shown, hence just Good/Very Good condition, and so $6. 3 1/2".





35) Bancroft regimental. Tiny stain in centre of blade, as shown, hence just $6. 3".



 

*
GROUP H: Regimentals*



36) SOLD Vintage Red Label Jos. A Banks. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $10.



 

37) Chaps by PRL. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $10



 

*GROUP I: Regimentals*



38) SOLD Croft and Barrow. All silk, made in the USA. A lovely summer regimental! Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $10.





39) SOLD Countess Mara. Made expressly for the very tradly store Raleigh's of DC. Minor watermark on interior lining, otherwise excellent. 3 1/2". $10.



  

40) Toye, Kenning, and Spencer of London. A lovely club tie, with shadow emblems! ALl silk, excellent condition. Made in the UK. 3 5/8". $9



   

41) Nautica regimental. A surprisingly nice tie! 3 5/16". $9.



 

42) Waseda Classic Regimental. Single thread pull, as shown, hence Very Good condition, and so $9. 3 1/2"



 

*GROUP J: SUMMER TIES!*



43) SOLD Liberty of London. A beautiful floral design from Liberty's archives. 4". Made in the USA. All cotton. Very Good condition. $10.



  

44) Aeroplanes! A wonderful and whimsical tie, perfect for summer! Made in England for Liberty of London. All silk. 3 1/2". Excellent condition. $12.



 

*GROUP K: MORE SUMMER TIES!*



45) Tennis Racquets and balls--a lovely summer tie by Burberry's! Made in England. Excellent condition! 
3 5/8". $12.



  

46) WONDERFUL 1950s inspired island palm tree tie! Beacsue of its colouring this would pair well with tweed; because of its motif it would do well with seersucker or pincord! Its hard to find a tie that's this versatile. All silk, and made in the USA, the colourway, texture and style fo this tie are perfectly 1950s! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Just $12!



  

47) Brooks Brothers Basics trellis tie. Ideal for summer, this was Made in the USA. Excelent condition. 3 3/4". $10.



  

*GROUP L: Repeating Patterns*



48) Christian Dior. Made in the USA. Love bow ties but sometimes have to wear a straight tie? Then this is for you! 3 7/8". $10.



 

49) Banana Republic. Pliers! Lovely patterning and colourway. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



 

50) Vineyard Vines. Palm trees and cocnut cocktails--a perfect tie for summer! Some minor discoloration to the lining, and minor rumpling, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $10.



  

51) Museum Artifacts. The classic inverted Jenny! Usually, I don't bother with whimsical ties, but this one is extremely appealing, and perfect for a stamp collector, an aviator, or someone who for reasons of their own finds the phrase "inverted Jenny" amusing. Pervert. 3 7/8". $12.

  

52) Brooks Basics. Jumping fish. Salmon? Who knows! A lovely tie. 3 5/8. $12.

  

*GROUP M: PAISLEYS!*



53) Talbott Studios. 3 14". A lovely and unusual tie! $14.


----------



## WillBarrett

Beautiful pair of wool black watch trousers from Huntington. Flat front with brace buttons and 1.5" cuffs.

Measurements are:
Waist 16" with room to let out
Inseam 27"
Outseam 38"

Yours for $45 with shipping in CONUS
























Ties!

Two beautiful PRL ties made in Italy. Both appear new but only the green is with tags. Yours for $22 each.































BUMP - Help me out folks - need to clear up some space in the closet and fill up the wallet.



WillBarrett said:


> Several great items tonight!
> 
> Next up is a previously listed trad classic from Eljo's in Charlottesville. Undarted, 3/2 roll and patch pockets. See measurements and pictures below. Asking $30 shipped.
> 
> Length is 30"
> Chest is 22"
> Shoulders are 19"
> Sleeves are 24" with about an inch to let out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Norwegian in charcoal/red. 80/20 and made in Norway. In terrific shape..asking $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


----------



## JDL II

J.Press Flannel 3/2 Sack Blazer. Tagged 41L 2 Button Cuff. 3/4 Lined. The classic. Made in USA
Shoulders: 18 3/4" - Sleeves: 26" - Length: 32 1/2" - P2P: 21 3/4"
Asking $60










Huntington Harris Tweed Sport Coat. Tagged 41L. 3/2 Sack. 2 Button Cuff. Made in USA
Measurements: - Shoulders: 19" - Sleeves: 26 1/2" - Length: 32" - P2P: 21 1/2"
Asking $50


----------



## Spin Evans

WillBarrett, those are some beautiful offerings, particularly those Huntington trousers. However, they do appear to be pleated, rather than flat-front.


----------



## JDL II

Size 13 Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Moccasins.
Made with Genuine Horween Shell Cordovan
Originally retailed for $539
Made in USA
Just gorgeous patina
Asking $120 or best offer




Barbour Beaufort Hood. Color is Olive. Never used, has been in closet for a year. Made in England. Asking $35.


----------



## JDL II

Vineyard Vines bowtie. Lobsters and Lemon pattern. Made in USA. Asking $35 or best offer










Brooks Brothers Must-Iron OCBD
The original! The preppy/trad staple that we all adore.
Size 16/34
Made in USA from blue supima cotton
Asking $35 or best offer


----------



## J. Andrew

Price-drop and bump* $125 or PM me with an offer*, great deal if you fit the proportions on three beautiful suits



J. Andrew said:


> I'm offering 3  bespoke, fully canvassed suits originally purchased from member TweedyDon in trad forum and never got around to having them altered. All three were made for the same individual, here are the details:
> 
> Lovely bespoke/MTM classic suits by Tom James in charcoal with a pinstripe, Charcoal with double pinstripe, and Milky Coffee pinstripe, all three are FULLY canvassed, hand-tailored, and fully lined; all are standard two-button contemporary cuts with dartsand single vents. The trouserson all are prepared for suspenders rather than a belt (interior buttons, interior reinforcing patches, and waist gripper) and are cuffed. All three are in absolutely excellent condition, and were clearly very sparingly worn. All three were tailored in the USA. If these would fit you, snap them up--they're wonderful suits, and at this price could easily be worn everyday!
> 
> Asking $150 shipped CONUS Or Best Offer. Will consider international, shipped at cost. PM me for questions
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Charcoal:
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+2 3/16)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/8
> Inseam: 29 7/8, to let down, plus 1 1/2 cuffs.
> 
> 
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets006.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets004.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets007.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets008.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets009.jpg
> 
> Double pinstripe:
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> Waist (laid flat): 20 1/2
> Inseam: 30 + 1 to let down + 1 3/4 cuffs.
> 
> Cannot find the original pictures so please bear with my shots below:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...FdZ&authuser=0
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...zQ4&authuser=0
> 
> Milky coffee pinstripe:
> 
> 
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets011.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets012.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets014.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets016.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets017.jpg
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...jackets018.jpg
> Chest: 23 5/8
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> Waist: 20
> Inseam: 30 + 1 (to let down) + 1 1/2 cuffs.


----------



## HerrDavid

*Harris Tweed 3/2 Roll Sack - 38S/R

*

My last bit of closet-cleaning, another exchange purchase that never quite fit. A dark brown, Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in 38S; two button cuff, lapped seams, and a hook vent. Only one minor blemish to report: a very small hole under the right shoulder. I tried to show it in the last picture--it's the tiny speck of white by my finger. Nearly unnoticeable if you're not actively looking for it, and a relatively easy fix given the density and coarseness of the fabric.

   

*Measurements
*Chest: 20"
Shoulders: 17.75"
Sleeves: 24"
Length (BOC): 29"

Asking* $45* (shipped)


----------



## adept

J. Andrew said:


> Price-drop and bump* $125 or PM me with an offer*, great deal if you fit the proportions on three beautiful suits


I can't get any of those pics to download.


----------



## CMDC

DROP....



CMDC said:


> Ralph Lauren Purple Label long sleeve linen sport shirt. Color is a dark cream/light khaki
> Made in Italy
> Measures 18 x 36
> 
> $24 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Zanella wool trousers in British khaki in like new condition
> Flat front and cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 36 x 29
> 
> $28 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorelli wool trousers in grayish-taupe in like new condition
> Flat front; no cuff
> Made in Italy
> 36 x 32
> 
> $28 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Several new items, including NWT.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue butcher stripe button down sport shirt (no logo)
> New with tags
> Size L
> 
> $21 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers mini Tattersall button down
> 17 x 34
> $19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar dress shirt--bright pink stripe
> Like new condition
> 17.5 x 34/35
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers burgundy and navy repp tie, New With Tags 3.75" width: $18 conus
> Peter Millar sea green w/ navy and white stripe repp, New With Tags 3.25" width: $15 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry's print tie 3.75" width made in England: $15 conus
> Peter Blair print tie 3.75" width made in USA: $14 conus
> Locharron wool tie 3.5" width made in UK: $14 conus


----------



## Orgetorix

A general plea for all who sell here: Once items are sold, if you quote or repost your listing, please do like CMDC does and remove those items - or at least the pictures - leaving only the still-available pieces. There are a lot of folks who post a lot of stuff here, and cluttering the thread up further with stuff that isn't available is not appropriate.

The obvious exception would be when you have several items in one picture (e.g., ties) and not all of them are sold yet.


----------



## CMDC

A few awesome items coming tonight, including blazers from Eddie Jacobs and H Oritsky, plus JPress shirt.


----------



## wwilson

*Navy Gloverall*










.















Size 40 Gloverall in great shape!
P2P: 24
Sleeve: 24.5
Length: 36.5

Really wish this was my size and wish I had weather that needed it!

Asking $40 shipped Sold!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ATL

I know posting ebay links here is a no no, but I want to get a deal done on this. Thread bros can have it for $75 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Eddie Jacobs 3/2 sack blazer
Hook vent
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BOC: 31
Sleeve: 25

$45 conus



















H Oritsky blazer in the rare 2 button sack
2 patch pockets
Made in USA

Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 25

$45 conus



















JPress white w/green stripe pinpoint ocbd
Made in USA
17 x 34

$24 conus



















Bills Khakis white w/blue stripe button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Size M

$22 conus


----------



## MythReindeer

*Allen Emonds Park Avenue, black, 8.5D*

You all know what these are: Park Avenue, black, 8.5D. The quintessential American man's dress shoe. Lightly used. I gave them a polish with Allen Edmonds premium polish not too long ago. *

SOLD* Shoe trees not included.









More pictures:


http://imgur.com/7qoao


----------



## ATL

J Press late 60s overcoat. $150 shipped.

Maker: J Press

Color: Camel Hair Brown

Size: Tagged 41 R. See measurements.

Fabric: Wool. No content tag.

Condition: Used, but in great shape.

Canvas: FULL

Lining: Full
Lapels: Notch

Vent: Center

Origin: USA

Measurements: 

p2p: 23 3/4
sleeve (from shoulder seam): 25 1/4
shoulder: 18 1/4
length (on back of coat, from under collar): 40 1/2


----------



## Steve Smith

*SOLD$700* price includes US shipping.*SOLD*

Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Wool Suits. Two button, Double Vent, BB Skull and Crossbone Lining. Full Canvas Construction. Functional Cuffs aka Surgeon's Cuffs. Hand tailored in USA. Total retail on these suits is well in excess of $7000. They were all Custom made for one buyer who did not pick them up.

The fabrics are super premium. Most photos are of the suit I am calling Slate Blue. Sleeve pic is (L to R) Slate Blue, Blue Gray Pinstripe, Blue Gray. The Blue Gray suits may look gray, but when put up against a standard Brooks Brothers suit from the 1818 line they definitely shade toward blue. All are conservative, staple colors which are appropriate for business or social wear.

Measurements for all three suits are the same, within 1/4 inch. Google the terms 'how to measure suit jacket Andy' for a guide on how to measure a suit jacket. Measure a properly fitting jacket and compare to these to determine fit.
Jackets: P2P 25, Sh 19.75, Sl 25, L 30.75
Pants are Pleated, Cuffed, W44-L32.

The price buys all 3 suits.


----------



## adoucett

I'm trying to imagine a scenario where someone would spend over $7,000 on suits only to casually forget about them later on...unless either they have a large enough amount of money that $7k to them is equivalent to $0.70 to me, or perhaps the lining was more prophetic than one would hope..

That being said if these suits would last the new owner literally a lifetime!


----------



## jimw

"perhaps the lining was more prophetic than one would hope.."

My guess would be the latter - unfortunately, people die, and their spouse/families suddenly have no use for all of these clothes.

I often see thrift store finds with permanent laundry ID tags attached - these are likely for men who spent their remaining time in some sort of nursing home/hospice setting. When I find these, I won't touch the article - too many personal associations with that whole scene.


----------



## egerland

Man, the pants on those suits are a full 9" too big in the waist for me. The jackets would be perfect.


----------



## TweedyDon

My suspicion is that those suits are direct from Brooks Brothers' overstocks, not a thrift store.... and they're a tremendous bargain!


----------



## Steve Smith

TweedyDon said:


> My suspicion is that those suits are direct from Brooks Brothers' overstocks, not a thrift store.... and they're a tremendous bargain!


They are new and unworn, passed through the BB outlet system. A few years ago I saw a few sheets of paper which had the specs of the suits and had the reason that the suits were not picked up. If you think about Brooks Brothers view of customer service then you realize that rejection by a retail customer can be for any reason, or no reason. Anyway, once I saw a sheet which showed the reason that a pair of suits was not picked up was "Customer is incarcerated". I googled the guy's name. It was for "Financial Crimes".

Also, having seen the retail prices of many of these custom made Golden Fleece suits and handling the various fabrics I will say that the $7000 figure, although an estimate, is a very conservative estimate.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I guess they really are a steal, then.



Steve Smith said:


> They are new and unworn, passed through the BB outlet system. A few years ago I saw a few sheets of paper which had the specs of the suits and had the reason that the suits were not picked up. If you think about Brooks Brothers view of customer service then you realize that rejection by a retail customer can be for any reason, or no reason. *Anyway, once I saw a sheet which showed the reason that a pair of suits was not picked up was "Customer is incarcerated". I googled the guy's name. It was for "Financial Crimes".*
> 
> Also, having seen the retail prices of many of these custom made Golden Fleece suits and handling the various fabrics I will say that the $7000 figure, although an estimate, is a very conservative estimate.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> I guess they really are a steal, then.


The might require laundering though.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer jackets--including vintage handwoven madras!*

*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there's still plenty of time to enjoy these lovely classic summer jackets--especially at these end-of-season prices!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost! 

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) GORGEOUS 3/2 sack jacket in Genuine Handwoven Madras!*

This is absolutely beautiful! An absolute Ivy summer classic, this is cut from genuine handwoven Madras in beautifully subdued sepia tones of slate, blues, light tans and earthtone; this is madras at its subtle best, making this a very versatile jacket indeed! This is, of course, a vintage jacket, dating from the early 1960s judging by the Union label inside; but it is in absolutely excellent condition. It is cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll, and has classic two button cuffs. The buttons are terrific--clearly original to the jacket, they are rare two-hole buttons, and have a lovely and utterly 1960s pearly finish. The jacket has a single centre hook vent, appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It is, as I mentioned, in absolutely excellent condition. It was made by Albert Ltd for The Tweed Shop of Seattle--LONG before grunge!--and has beautifully natural shoulders. 
*
Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31 1/4





   

*4) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quater-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*8) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*9) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*11) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*13) H. Freeman of Philadelphia Check Jacket
*
Union made in the USA by H. Freeman of Philadelphia, this lovely larger jacket appears to be cut from either lightweight wool, or a wool-silk blend. It's a lovely jacket in a smaller check. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it's fully lined. It was made from the tradly Darien Sports Shop in Connecticut. It's a contemporary two-button front model with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 3/8



   

*14) Nick Hilton Spring-Summer jacket in ivory glen plaid*

Nick Hilton is the successor to Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy League clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This beautiful jacket is darted, with a contemporary two button front. The patterning and colourway are wonderful for Spring and Summer, being a lovely ivory and light grey glen plaid. This jacket appears to be half-canvassed; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. It was Union made in the USA, and the exterior is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! However, there is a large water stain on the lining at the bottom left, as shown; this is now hard to see, and won't, of course, be seen when the jacket is worn. However, because of this this jacket is only

*$20, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 23 /2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 2
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## Titus_A

jimw said:


> I often see thrift store finds with permanent laundry ID tags attached - these are likely for men who spent their remaining time in some sort of nursing home/hospice setting.


I don't know why a permanent laundry ID tag makes an article any different than any other. The clothes in thrift stores are generally there because the owner (1) died or became incapable of wearing dress clothes, (2) retired, or (3) got too fat for them.

I see no reason why a person who had a dedicated cleaners is more likely to have died than to have retired or gained weight, or why one should eschew clothes that belonged to a deceased owner. One would more or less have to give up thrifting to avoid that.


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*


*SMALL TRAD ALERT !*

*Beautiful striped herringbone wool suit by Capper & Capper*
Approximately 38S, please see actual measurements

Vintage winter-weight wool suit from the long-gone Capper & Capper. Attractive light brown herringbone with robin's egg blue and mustard striping. See close-up images for best color representation.

Features a two-button front, three-button cuffs, half-lined, two interior pockets, subtle darts. Trousers are flat front with 2" cuffs.

Made in Philadelphia. The interior union tag places it circa 1968-76. No moth holes, rips, stains or other obvious flaws. Freshen it up with a dry cleaning and you'll be ready to roll. This suit should serve its new owner well for many years.

*Actual measurements*
*Jacket:*
Chest: 20"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Waist: 19"
Sleeve: 23.75" (+2.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"

*Trousers:*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 28.25"
Leg opening: 9.75"
Cuff width: 2"

*Asking $50>>$45 CONUS*


----------



## Steve Smith

^ That is a good looking suit.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I found a few casual Brooks items in my closet that I've never worn.

Prices include shipping within the CONUS. I accept PayPal as well as Venmo.

First up, a Brooks Golf made in the USA cotton sweater. Marked a large

$19

Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 31"




Next up is a Brooks LS polo made from pique cotton. It is in perfect condition and is a size med.

SOLD!

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 29" front, 30" rear




Lastly, some nice tobacco colored Lands End cords. Marked a 32/30, they are true to size (no vanity sizing). They are a bit slim, but not "jewel huggers" haha.

$16


----------



## dexconstruct

*DROPS!

WARNING!!! VINTAGE TRAD GRAILS AHEAD!!!

ALL PRICES SHIPPED IN CONUS OFFERS WELCOME

Toggery Shop Gray Pinstripe 3 Piece 3/2 Sack Suit 38R/38S SOLD
*
        

True trad from the ole Toggery Shop. 3 piece suit - 3/2 roll, sack cut, center vent, flat front and cuffed pants. . Excellent condition. 

Jacket:

Chest: 20
Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 23.75 + 1
Length: 29.25

Vest: 

Chest: 20
Length in front: 24

Pants:

Waist: 32
Inseam: 28.5 + 2
Rise: 11
Cuff Width: 9.5 


*Graham & Gunn Nautical Stripe Blazer 40R/40L $15
*
     


Summer trad, unlined and in a summer weight cloth (cotton maybe?). 3/2 roll, sack cut. Made for Hubert H. White. Grayish cream with blue and . Excellent condition

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25.75
Length: 31.5

*E & J Peak 100% Cashmere GTH Glen Plaid Sports Coat 42L SOLD
*
       


This thing is so baller. 3/2 sack cut, made from an incredibly soft PURE CASHMERE fabric in a crazy glen plaid pattern. Ultra trad perfection. Made for Hubert H. White. Excellent condition. 

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 25
Length: 31.75

*Rafael Weil White House 3/2 Charcoal Gray Herringbone Harris Tweed 42L $25
*
 


Can it get more trad? This was made for the famous White House in SF, and dates to the late 50's/early 60's. It is THE quintessential trad winter coat - a 3/2 sack coat made from an incredible . The only downside - a hole near the seam as pictured. Hopefully it's worth it for one you guys to make the repair. 

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25.25
Length: 32.25

*Brooks Brothers Bordertweed Light Blue Sack Jacket 42L $25
*
       


An awesome 70's era piece from BB. Features true 3/2 roll, with flaps, hand-sewn buttonholes. A stunning . Has some . 

Chest: 22.5
Shoulders: 18.25
Sleeves: 25.25
Length: 31

*Brooks Brothers 3 Piece Sack Suit Blue 40L $55
*
          


A true classic. piece suit in a beautiful slate toned blue fabric. Super high quality, timeless style. Flat front and uncured pants. Excellent condition.

Jacket:

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 26
Length: 32

Vest: 

Chest: 20
Length in front: 27

Pants:

Waist: 33
Inseam: 31 + 2
Rise: 12
Cuff Width: 8.75


----------



## Reuben

dexconstruct said:


> *Brooks Brothers 3 Piece Sack Suit Blue 40L $55
> *


Excellent buy here, I've got the same model/fabric in a slightly larger size and wear it all the time:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Found 2 nice shirts side by side, one a BB (in Canada this is rare) and the other a Viyella. The blues part? They were sized XXL.


----------



## Clay J

WTB: Navy Grenadine Tie, please PM me if you have one available!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Asking $40

Sz 10A
Style: Longwings
Color: Chili 
Material: Pebble Grain
Hand made U.S.A
Condition: Excellent Mint.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Tonyanthony1970,

What size are the shoes?

Thanks,



tonyanthony1970 said:


> Asking $40
> 
> Style: Longwings
> Color: Chili
> Material: Pebble Grain
> Hand made U.S.A
> Condition: Excellent Mint.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Sz 10A. I apologize for not listing the size. The shoes are outstanding condition.



Jfrazi2 said:


> Tonyanthony1970,
> 
> What size are the shoes?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Jfrazi2

Thanks, Wish they were in my size. Maybe next time.



tonyanthony1970 said:


> Sz 10A. I apologize for not listing the size. The shoes are outstanding condition.


----------



## Pentheos

*BarbourShirts*

Were tagged (now removed) XXL, and fit like an American XL. Please see actual sizes (identical for both shirts). Excellent condition. Must-iron. At 6'4", the body of the shirt is a bit short for me in the front (note: I had an extra button added to the front at the bottom).

Asking $20.00 CONUS for both.

Neck: 19"
Pit to pit: 26.5" (same measurement at waist---i.e., they do not flare out)
BOC: 33.5"
Sleeves: 26" (from shoulder seam; so approximately a 36" sleeve length)









*48L Harris Tweed*

Here is a nice earth-toned Harris Tweed from Planteen & Co. Two-button, half-lined, with a single rear vent. No problems that I could find. No size tag, but measurements suggest a 48L.

Shoulders: 19.5"
Pit to pit: 26"
BOC: 32.5
Sleeve: 26" (with material to be let out if necessary).

Asking $30.00 CONUS.







*XL Tall LL Bean Tweed Insulated Coat*

This is a serious jacket. The green tweed is beautiful in person, and the 3M thinsulate insulation means you hardly need a coat over it. Made in the USA. Throat latch, three patch pockets. It has a somewhat eccentric 3-button stance (note: not a sack). LL Bean doesn't make anything like this anymore. I purchsased it new in the early 2000s, and it has sat unused since I moved to California almost a decade ago. I would not be letting it go if I had use for it. There is a small bit of abrasion to the insulation near the bottom in one spot; it affects nothing and will never be seen.

Shoulders: 22"
Pit to pit: 26"
BOC: 33"
Sleeve: 26"

These measurements suggest a 48L.

Asking $30.00 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*END OF SUMMER SALE! All jackets now $25 or less SHIPPED IN THE USA... and offers welcome!*

*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there's still plenty of time to enjoy these lovely classic summer jackets--especially at these end-of-season prices!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost! 

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

*1) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*2) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*3) Summer Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely blazer--perfect for summer! A contemporary two button model--although this is clearly vintage--this is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a bold American plaid in lovely muted summer colors!

*This is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32 1/4



   

*4) GORGEOUS Vintage 1960's 3/2 summer sack!*

This is WONDERFUL! Dating from the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style, this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel that's cut high--almost 3/2.5 roll. The colourway is a wonderful light summer green, and it has the always-desirable patch pockets, with flaps. It has two button cuffs, and all of the (original) buttons are present and intact; brass toned and crested. It has a single centre hook vent, and was Union made in the USA for the long, long gone tradly store The Country Squire. 
*
This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



     

*5) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOT clothing, but Aviation History... Maybe own a piece of Lindbergh's aircraft hanger!*

This isn't clothing, but this might well of interest to some members here anyway--and since I'm not making any sort of profit here, I crave everyone's indulgence!

The hanger used by Charles Lindbergh at Twin Pine airfield. Hopewell, NJ is slated for demolition this week, with bids to turn it into an aviation museum having failed. It used t be one of the original grass airfields in the US; it's now playing fields.

​
Picture credit: NJ.com
Lindbergh was a resident of Hopewell--his baby was kidnapped from his nearby residence--and he frequently used this hanger to store his Curtiss. It's also likely that this is this is the hanger that he took off from to scatter the ashes of the baby.

I live nearby, and will be speaking with the demolition crews early tomorrow morning to see if I'll be able to salvage some pieces of the wood planks that the original part was constructed from. I'm not aiming to secure whole planks, but small broken pieces of planks (roughly an inch or so wide, by a few inches long), suitable for framing or mounting. If I'm successful here* I'll be offering these at $15 each, shipped*--obviously, not looking to make a profit, but to help preserve a little bit of American aviation history!

*Please PM with interest--quickly*! 

Information about the hanger is available here:

https://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2011/10/hopewell_to_construct_aviation.html

I'll be posting pictures shortly!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

i have a few bits that I'd like to offer you guys first before I put them up on etsy. 
All prices include shipping to the CONUS, I accept PayPal and Venmo.

Offers welcome!

First up, a very nice Shetland sweater by Pringle of Scotland. No size on it, but it would easily fit a L to XL. Saddle shoulders for you purists, made in the UK and in great condition!

$29

Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 30"




Next up is tradish but may be of some interest..
A vintage YSL blazer in gaberdine. It is darted with side vents, patch pockets and fully lined. It's a very nice blazer and if it were a tad bigger I'd probably keep it. It's made in France and the buttons have the YSL logo on them. 
Size about a 40 short

$75

Chest: 21"
Sleeve" 23" with 1" to let out
Length: 29"









A very nice pair of Johnson & Murphy tassel loafers. I'm pretty sure that these are the "Aragon 2" model. They are more burgundy than the photos show. They are in excellent condition, the soles look almost new.

Size 9 1/2 med

$45





Vintage Lacoste button down. It's made in France, and in excellent condition. 100% cotton. Size 42

SOLD!

Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31"




Vintage J Crew Shetland. It's a beautiful moss green color, set in sleeves. This sweater is thick and lush! Size L, but more like an XL

$24

Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 30"




Brooks LS pique polo. Size L, great condition.

$19

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 29" front 30" back






Vintage made in UK lambswool scarf in Dress Gordon tartan

10" wide
40" long

$15


----------



## CMDC

Perhaps this would provide adequate space for your thrift acquisitions. Think of how many racks you could fit in there. May be too small though.



TweedyDon said:


> This isn't clothing, but this might well of interest to some members here anyway--and since I'm not making any sort of profit here, I crave everyone's indulgence!
> 
> The hanger used by Charles Lindbergh at Twin Pine airfield. Hopewell, NJ is slated for demolition this week, with bids to turn it into an aviation museum having failed. It used t be one of the original grass airfields in the US; it's now playing fields.
> 
> ​
> Picture credit: NJ.com
> Lindbergh was a resident of Hopewell--his baby was kidnapped from his nearby residence--and he frequently used this hanger to store his Curtiss. It's also likely that this is this is the hanger that he took off from to scatter the ashes of the baby.
> 
> I live nearby, and will be speaking with the demolition crews early tomorrow morning to see if I'll be able to salvage some pieces of the wood planks that the original part was constructed from. I'm not aiming to secure whole planks, but small broken pieces of planks (roughly an inch or so wide, by a few inches long), suitable for framing or mounting. If I'm successful here* I'll be offering these at $15 each, shipped*--obviously, not looking to make a profit, but to help preserve a little bit of American aviation history!
> 
> *Please PM with interest--quickly*!
> 
> Information about the hanger is available here:
> 
> https://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2011/10/hopewell_to_construct_aviation.html
> 
> I'll be posting pictures shortly!


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Country Club cotton/linen button down, long sleeve sport shirt
Excellent condition w/minimal wear
Made in USA
15 x 32

$22 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar pink dress shrit
Excellent condition w/minimal wear
15.5 x 32/33

$22 conus



















Allen Solly repp ties
Made in USA
Burgundy/Navy 3.75" width
Green stripe 3/5" width
$14 conus each


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Prices include shipping within the CONUS, offers welcome. I accept PayPal and Venmo.

Thanks!

This is a BEAUTIFUL oxford cloth button down by Lacoste. The plaid is great and it's in amazing condition! Size 42, refer to measurements below.

Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: front 29" back 31"

$25


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Vintage Cambridge Classics made in the USA cotton Irish Fishermans sweater. 
The color is a darker navy that the photos picked up. 
$23

Chest:24"
Sleeve: 26"
Length: 31"


----------



## Steve Smith

SOLD

Price includes US shipping.

How about a smooth $1000 discount on a Brooks Brothers Custom Tailored Sport Coat?

Brooks Brothers Custom Green Heather Tweed with Navy Overcheck. Two button, Double Vent, Peak Lapels, Patch Pockets, Skull and Crossbone Lining. Darted. USA. *42R.* P2P 22 5/8, Sh18.5, Sl 26 unfinished, L 30. Retail $1175. $175.SOLD


----------



## Reuben

Damn Steve, that is an absolute beauty and so close to being perfect for me. If the length was just 2" longer I'd be all over that beauty.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Labor Day Sale!*

*LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE!!*

*All Shirts $10!! All Pants $15!!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All Shirts $10!! All Pants $15!!*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10**Brooks Brothers Red Plaid Short Sleeve*

*SOLD**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10**Gant Maroon/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

*SOLD**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $10**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $10*

*Long Sleeve Shirts!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $10**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $10**Lands' End Red Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; might have been washed a handful of times
Flap pocket; Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 17 - 17.5*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 35.5"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $10*
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $10*



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15*
*Ralph Lauren Tan Chinos*










*SOLD*

*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15*
 

*All Shirts $10!! All Pants $15!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone wear Meophisto Spiannkers? Got a pair to unload - checking here before I post on e-bay.


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage 1960's Brooks Brothers No. 1 Sack Suit Gray Pinstripe 45L - $125 shipped *



       

What's there to say? This is the real thing, and in a larger size too which is quite rare for vintage stuff. This is THE iconic BB No. 1 Sack suit, in an utterly classic charcoal gray flannel pinstripe. Black label, union label, and styling say true 1960's, HIGH 3/2 roll, center vent, plus things you simply won't get today - hand-sewn buttonholes, full canvas. Trousers are true high rise, uncuffed. Tagged 45L, but see measurements, could probably fit 44-46 depending. Someone needs this in their closet.

Chest: 23.75
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 26.5
Length from BOC: 32

Waist: 20.5 
Inseam: 30.25
Rise: 14.5
Cuff Width: 8.25


----------



## Bernie Zack

Steve Smith said:


> SOLD
> 
> Price includes US shipping.
> 
> How about a smooth $1000 discount on a Brooks Brothers Custom Tailored Sport Coat?
> 
> Brooks Brothers Custom Green Heather Tweed with Navy Overcheck. Two button, Double Vent, Peak Lapels, Patch Pockets, Skull and Crossbone Lining. Darted. USA. *42R.* P2P 22 5/8, Sh18.5, Sl 26 unfinished, L 30. Retail $1175. $175.SOLD


WOW! That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jfrazi2

The Brooks Brothers Custom Green Heather Tweed with Navy Overcheck is gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

I've still got this vintage Brooks poplin hanging around.

Two buttons on sleeve cuff. Minimal jacket lining, shoulder padding. Flat front, cuffed, no suspender buttons.

I make it a 42L but check the numbers.

There is a tiny dark spot, impossible to photograph - for me, anyway - on the left jacket pocket. In size it is between a pencil point and a pencil eraser. I am confident it can be cleaned out. It is only noticeable if you are inspecting the thing up close.

$65 shipped to the lower 48 for this other piece of tradly history. You too can look like a congressman ca. 1965, and isn't that the look we really aspire to?

https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/light%20suit%201_zpsdvyprfuf.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/light%20suit%202_zpstr3agwkz.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/light%20suit%204_zpsl40pkhvm.jpg
https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/light%20suit%203_zpsdmpqoblq.jpg
chest 22 inches
jax length top of collar 32.5
length bottom of collar 31
sleeves 25.25
shoulder 18.25
pants waist 17.75 (1 inch to let)
inseam 29
cuff 1.75
rise 12.5[


----------



## Tahmasp

J Press Pressclusive 3/2 sack seersucker jacket. Purchased new during this summer's sale, worn twice. 42R with no alterations, measures 22.5 pit to pit, 25.5 sleeves, 30.5 boc, 18 shoulders. $100 shipped


----------



## CMDC

Beautiful and heavy Vermont collared ski sweater
Handmade in Stowe, VT
Size M but may run a tad smaller

Pit to Pit: 20
Length: 25
Sleeve: 32

$38 conus



















Bills M1 pleated in British khaki--like new condition
Pleated and cuffed
36 waist; 30.5 inseam

$34 conus



















Three JPress ribbon belts, all size L
2 in navy and yellow; 1 in American flag motif
Ribbon measures 49" tip to tip

$17 conus each



















Lacrosse sticks emblematic tie
3" width
Made in England

$16 conus



















Rooster cotton tie--I forget the technical name for these
3" width

$14 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATE on Lindbergh's Aircraft Hanger Pieces for Sale! *

The hanger used by Charles Lindbergh at Twin Pine airfield. Hopewell, NJ is slated for demolition this week, with bids to turn it into an aviation museum having failed. It used t be one of the original grass airfields in the US; it's now playing fields.

​
Picture credit: NJ.com

Lindbergh was a resident of Hopewell--his baby was kidnapped from his nearby residence--and he frequently used this hanger to store his Curtiss. It's also likely that this is this is the hanger that he took off from to scatter the ashes of the baby.

UPDATE:

I live nearby, and will be speaking with the demolition crews early tomorrow morning (Tuesday) to see if I'll be able to salvage some pieces of the wood planks that the original part was constructed from. (No demolition occurred last week, but equipment is now present and the site is fenced off). I'm not aiming to secure whole planks, but small broken pieces of planks (roughly an inch or so wide, by a few inches long), suitable for framing or mounting. If I'm successful here* I'll be offering these at $15 each, shipped*--obviously, not looking to make a profit, but to help preserve a little bit of American aviation history!

*Please PM with interest--quickly*! 

Information about the hanger is available here:

https://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2011/10/hopewell_to_construct_aviation.html

I'll be posting more pictures shortly!


----------



## JDL II

Looking for a orange/light orange or pink repp stripe tie. Preferably with navy as well.


----------



## dexconstruct

*LABOR DAY DROP!

Vintage 1960's Brooks Brothers No. 1 Sack Suit Gray Pinstripe 45L - $75 shipped *



       

What's there to say? This is the real thing, and in a larger size too which is quite rare for vintage stuff. This is THE iconic BB No. 1 Sack suit, in an utterly classic charcoal gray flannel pinstripe. Black label, union label, and styling say true 1960's, HIGH 3/2 roll, center vent, plus things you simply won't get today - hand-sewn buttonholes, full canvas. Trousers are true high rise, uncuffed. Tagged 45L, but see measurements, could probably fit 44-46 depending. Someone needs this in their closet.

Chest: 23.75
Shoulders: 18.75
Sleeves: 26.5
Length from BOC: 32

Waist: 20.5 
Inseam: 30.25
Rise: 14.5
Cuff Width: 8.25


----------



## DavidW

JDL II said:


> Looking for a orange/light orange or pink repp stripe tie. Preferably with navy as well.


Does this Robert Talbott orange with a purple stripe work for you?


----------



## Duvel

dexconstruct, got one of those in a 42L with 35/32-ish trousers?


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE!!
EXTENDED!!*​
*All Shirts $10!! All Pants $15!!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All Shirts $10!! All Pants $15!!*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $10**LL Bean Sage w/Gray Check Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large-Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 34.5"
*PRICE: $10*

*Long Sleeve Shirts!*


*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $10**Lands' End Navy w/Yellow and Green Overchecks Broadcloth (Gordon Plaid?)*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% lightweight cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $10**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $10* 



*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15*
*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15*


*All Shirts $10!! All Pants $15!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Where are all the smaller Trads who have asked for the goods?

This is a nice suit, folks.



gamma68 said:


> *SMALL TRAD ALERT !*
> 
> *Beautiful striped herringbone wool suit by Capper & Capper*
> Approximately 38S, please see actual measurements
> 
> Vintage winter-weight wool suit from the long-gone Capper & Capper. Attractive light brown herringbone with robin's egg blue and mustard striping. See close-up images for best color representation.
> 
> Features a two-button front, three-button cuffs, half-lined, two interior pockets, subtle darts. Trousers are flat front with 2" cuffs.
> 
> Made in Philadelphia. The interior union tag places it circa 1968-76. No moth holes, rips, stains or other obvious flaws. Freshen it up with a dry cleaning and you'll be ready to roll. This suit should serve its new owner well for many years.
> 
> *Actual measurements*
> *Jacket:*
> Chest: 20"
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Waist: 19"
> Sleeve: 23.75" (+2.5")
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
> 
> *Trousers:*
> Waist: 34"
> Inseam: 28.25"
> Leg opening: 9.75"
> Cuff width: 2"
> 
> *Asking $50>>$45 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*Vintage two-button sack Blackwatch plaid jacket*

Here's a Trad staple in an uncommon two-button sack. 100% wool.

Made by Mavest for Hudson's menswear shop, once an iconic Detroit department store.

Half-lined with natural shoulders and three-button cuffs. One is detached but I found it in a pocket. This would be an easy fix for your dry cleaner or tailor.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, rips, funky smells or any other noticeable flaws.

Measurements:

Shoulders 17"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"
Chest 40"
Waist: 37"
Sleeve: 24" (+2")

*Asking $40 CONUS.*


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Wrong thread


----------



## Yuca

dexconstruct said:


> *LABOR DAY DROP!
> 
> Vintage 1960's Brooks Brothers No. 1 Sack Suit Gray Pinstripe 45L - $75 shipped *


What a find! I'm salivating. Congratulations to whoever gets it.


----------



## ATL

Any of you tradly folks collect art? Taking offers on this:

Le parcours Romanesque d'un Maitre de l'An 2000 by Bernard Masson. 
Signed by the artist.




















*Hardcover*
*Publisher:* Dominique Gueniot
*Language:* French
*Pages: *156

*Condition: *I'm not an appraiser, so I'll let you judge the condition by the pictures, but overall, this seems to be an extremely fine copy. The inside pages are crisp and clean (I can find only one slight mark), the binding is tight. On the dust jacket, the edges show some wear (pictured), as do parts of the rest of the dust jacket (pictured).

The inscription and autograph are crisp, clean and fairly legible.

---

Part of a series on French artists, the book is written in French by Bernard Masson, a collector and lover of art. As the title says, the book traces "the romantic journey of a master," covering his career to the turn of the century.

Michel-Henry, who was born in 1928 in Langres, southeast of Paris, is said to have started painting at four years old. According to a brochure produced by the Langres tourism board, after moving to Paris at 18 to attend the Ecole nationale Superieure des Beaux-Arts, he studied painters like Roger Chapelain-Midy.

His works can be seen in:
Museum of Modern Art - Paris
Museums of:
des Baus de Provence Nancy and Alencon, France
Bogata, Columbia
Beirut, Lebanon
Segovia, Spain
Lisbon, Portugal
Valencia, Spain

---

Prices on Amazon for newer, un-signed copies can range from reasonable to very expensive. On Amazon UK, a "used-like new" copy is being sold for 60 pounds. Amazon.com listings are $43.93, $94.80 and $95.73. 
An earlier signed Michel-Henry book is being sold on ebay for $450:


----------



## Tilton

Emptying my closet of things that I no longer wear/no longer fit. There may be future installments, but this is the layer closest to the surface.

Charleston Khaki (Berle) patch madras pants - only wore these 3-4 times, great pants, and a killer fall look with a good navy sweater, I'd keep them but the pockets would be far too close together if i had them altered. 
Waist: 40
Inseam: 30
$35 CONUS









Orvis twill pants - light pink, worn 3-4 times, traditional full cut, cuffed, flat front. 
Waist: 42
Inseam: 30
$25 CONUS









Orvis Brooklyn Officer Twills - british khaki, heavyweight chinos, worn plenty with lots of life left, just to the sweet spot of softness, traditional full cut, flat front, uncuffed
Waist: 42
Inseam: 30.75
$34 CONUS









Orvis fishing shirt - light green, plenty of pockets, lightly used, cotton/poly blend
XL
$15 CONUS









Orvis Tattersall - creamy tan with blue overcheck
XL
$15 CONUS









Brooks Brothers OCBD - pink on white, barely worn
XL
$20 CONUS









PRL Pheasant Chinos - medium tan with pheasant motif, soft, flat front, plain cuff
Waist: 41
Inseam: 32
$25 CONUS









Southern Proper Shorts - Nantucket red, elastic half-waist, flat front
Waist:38
Inseam: 5.5
$20 CONUS


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Clarks black on black Suede desert boots
Size 9. Great condition!

$39.99 shipped within the conus


----------



## CLTesquire

I figured I'd try here before the eBay as I like you guys better than random strangers.

Allen Edmonds McAlister, burnished brown, size 10.5 E.

These are in excellent shape. How do I know you ask? Well, because they're my shoes. I obtained them last summer and really haven't worn much to be honest. They are not Shoebank seconds and are the real deal. I've polished them diligently with Saphir products and have kept them treed with cedar at all times when they weren't being worn. The only reason I'm giving them up is I need some room in the closet and frankly I haven't worn them in months. In the interests of full disclosure, I had tongue pads in to take up some volume and removed them yesterday. There is a bit of sticky residue on the underside of the tongue but this will go away quickly.

$120 OBO, shipping included. PM me please.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

These are a pair of Allen Edmonds Patriot loafer. The size is 10 D US. They are in great shape, very handsome with a pebble grain finish. Oh and they are made in the USA so put that in your pipe and smoke it .

49.99 shipped to CONUS

Sold pending payment!

Cheers!


----------



## dexconstruct

Duvel said:


> dexconstruct, got one of those in a 42L with 35/32-ish trousers?


Unfortunately no! I wish I had one in every size


----------



## dexconstruct

*CUSTOM Brooks Brothers USA Made Triple Patch Pocket Fall Blazer 40R - $65 shipped *



      

This is the perfect fall blazer, and represents the good side of modern BB. Slim lapels and nice cut, but still a TRUE 3/2 roll sack. Beautiful flannely, textured, 100% wool fabric in a good fall weight. This was almost certainly custom made, as the sleeves have 3 button functional Surgeon's cuffs. TRIPLE patch pockets and swelled seams! Full canvas! The only thing the jacket is missing is buttons - but that gives you a chance to personalize it with some awesome buttons (I would go Ben Silver). Tagged 40R.

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18.5
Sleeves: 24.25 
Length: 30.75


----------



## phyrpowr

Kudos to Bro. Pentheos, shipped me some lovely Tattersall and Tweed for cheap, and threw in a BB tie. I'm still batting 1.000 in the Thrift Store Exchange!


----------



## ATL

Late 1980s totally trad Brooks Brothers three-piece in a charcoal flannel. 40 R/L

3-2. Center Vent. Two buttons on the cuffs. 1/4-lined. Flat front pants.

Sound pretty great? It is.

*$245 shipped CONUS or Best Offer.








*

More pics on ebay:


Measurements: 
Jacket:

p2p: 20.5
sleeve (from shoulder seam): 24
shoulder: 17.75
length (on back of coat, from under collar): 32

Vest:

Waist (measured across third button: 18

Pants:

Waist: 17.5 (+ ~ 3.25" to let out)
Inseam: 32.5 (+1.5")
Cuff: 1.75


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Beautiful white with pink stripe Brooks Makers OCBD (a heavy one at that!) size 16 1/2 - 4.

I accept PayPal and venmo
$26 shipped within the CONUS.

Cheers!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Jacques De Loux 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 35" (5" cuff)
P2C: 21"
P2H: 18"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $35*

******************************************
*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

******************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## crs

*grail. made in USA*

Some might say pack these away for next summer. I say they look great (though unorthodox) in cold weather with a brown tweed jacket, white OCDB, shell loafers. Whatever, these are Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds, made in USA. The one that fits me is made in China, so these may be hard to come by in the future. All in great used condition, flat-front, cuffed. Two are 42 waist, 32 length; one is 36 waist, 30 length. $30 per, shipped CONUSA, Paypal. Many more grail items to come, including lots of tweed.


----------



## Dr. D

A collection of 14 vintage narrow ties - many of these are not lined and have thin, gentle handrolled edges. Please note that none of the ties have keepers and many of them are shorter than today's ties so I have listed both width and length measurements for each. This has a little of everything - stripes, foulards, wool, madras, cashmere. A couple were even commissioned by Harvard and Yale societies - you cannot get more ivy league than that. Considering their age these are in remarkable condition and I have only found minor flaws on two of them, which are noted.

$7 for the first tie and $5 for each additional
or
Take all 14 ties for $50 shipped

Group 1:


Navy with red stripes
2.5" wide x 57" long


Brown with royal blue/red/tan stripes made for Canniffe of Marblehead, MA
2.5" wide x 53" long


Multicolor stripe, made for the Harvard Cooperative Society
2.5" wide x 55" long


Black with brown/yellow/powder blue stripes made for Clark and Friend of Salem, MA
Note: see small water mark in the 2nd photo
2.25" wide x 57" long


Black with brown and gold stripes, Made for the Squire Shop at Giblee's in Salem, MA
2.5" wide x 53" long


Black with olive, red and cream stripes, made for Harvard Cooperative Society "Trinity"
2.5" wide x 54" long


Red gum twill foulard, made for Yale Club of NYC
2.25" wide x 56" long


Wide striped yellow, blue, green and red silk hand loomed in India for Canniffe's of Marblehead, MA
2.125" wide x 56" long


Very dark navy cashmere foulard, hand blocked in England
2.5" wide x 54" long


Red, cream and blue tartan, "Galloway Red" made by Lochcarron n Scotland, 100% new wool
2.5" wide x 52.5" long


Group 2:


Blue foulard, hand blocked in England
2.625" wide x 53.5" long


Red foulard, made in England by Jermyn for Filene's
2.25" wide x 50.5" long


Navy blue with red and white stripes - handmade of Italian silk by Rosita Montenegro at the Plaza Hotel in NYC
2.125" wide x 56.5" long
NOTE: there is a very small spot where white has rubbed off - see the last pic for closeup (this may be covered by a knot)


Black with burgundy and gold stripes - Made for the Tavern Club by Collins and Fairbanks
2.75" wide x 54.5" long


----------



## crs

THE 36/30 is claimed.



crs said:


> Some might say pack these away for next summer. I say they look great (though unorthodox) in cold weather with a brown tweed jacket, white OCDB, shell loafers. Whatever, these are Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds, made in USA. The one that fits me is made in China, so these may be hard to come by in the future. All in great used condition, flat-front, cuffed. Two are 42 waist, 32 length; one is 36 waist, 30 length. $30 per, shipped CONUSA, Paypal. Many more grail items to come, including lots of tweed.


----------



## nbj08

*Sport Coats For Sale*

Hello All,

I've recently had the misfortune of convincing myself that many of my favorite jackets are too big in the shoulders, and now it's time to get rid of them. Before they go on eBay, I wanted to offer them here, since AAAC has been a wonderful source of many of my proudest pieces.

Please ask any questions you may have, prices include shipping in the lower 48, and I'll entertain all reasonable offers!


__________

*(1) Champagne / Gold Canali Sport Coat*
- Full Canvas
- Double Vent
- 2 button
- Made in Italy
- Excellent condition

*$85*





C: 22.5
W: 21
Sh: 19.5
L: 31.25
Sl: 23 +2

____________________

*(2) Black/White/Silver Micro-Houndstooth Canali Sport Coat*
- Full Canvas
- Unvented
- 3 Button
- Made in Italy
- Very Good Condition (one sleeve button is slightly chipped, which I didn't notice until taking pictures)

*$75*





C: 22.5
W: 21
Sh: 19
L: 31
Sl: 23.5 +2

____________________

*(3) Navy Brooks Brothers Brooksease Blazer
*- "Castle" Buttons
- Hook Vent
- 2 Button
- Made in Israel
- Good Condition (slight shine in some areas)
- This was my very first navy blazer, and I've had it since freshman year of college (about 8 years ago)

*$25
*




C: 21.75
W: 20.25
Sh: 19.25
L: 31
Sl: 24 +1.5

____________________

*(4) Dark Gray or Graphite Nailhead Hickey Freeman Lindsay Sport Coat
*- Half Canvas
- Double Vent
- 2 Button
- Made in USA
- Excellent Condition (really reluctant to get rid of this one; it's one of my favorites)

*$90
*




C: 22.5
W: 21
Sh: 19 or 19.25
L: 31
Sl: 23.75 +1.5


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage Invertere Reversible Gray Herringbone Tweed Black Gabardine sz 42 - $70 shipped OBO
*


     

A classic piece from one of the icons of outerwear! Invertere made their name (literally) from reversible overcoats, and this is a beautiful example! It features a classic Balmacaan cut with button front and hip pockets, with one side an utterly classic gray herringbone tweed wool fabric, and a reversible side with a slick and stylish black gabardine cotton (I think!). This has been a staple of the Ivy wardrobe for decades, and you probably won't find one as good as this being made anywhere today.

Chest: 24
Shoulders: Raglan
Sleeves from middle of back: 34
Length: 41

*Vintage Dated 1972 Hart Schaffner Marx Cashmere Plaid 3/2 Roll Sports Coat sz - $60 shipped OBO*



     

Cut in Feb 1972, this is a beautiful jacket from the old trad shop Hanny's. This is the high end Golden Trumpeter line from HSM, back when they still made high quality clothing. The jacket is darted, but features a 3/2 roll front and center vent. The fabric sets this apart though, a luxuriously soft 100% cashmere in a stunning plaid pattern - green and brown mini-checks on a light mossy green background, with a bright blue overcheck. So nice! Only flaw is that is missing the top most hidden button.

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves from shoulder seam: 25
Length from BOC: 29.75


----------



## dexconstruct

*Vintage 1960's Brooks Brothers Herringbone Charcoal Winter Overcoat Plaid Lined - $85 shipped OBO
*


     

Another awesome piece from Brooks Brothers at the height of true Ivy style. This is a beautiful winter overcoat, made from a heavy weight all wool fabric, dark charcoal gray with a very subtle herringbone pattern to it. It features an awesome dark gray shadow plaid lining, hidden button front, center vent with button, and cashmere lined pockets!! True high quality construction with hand-sewn buttonholes and full canvas. Tagged 44XL, see measurements for best fit. This thing is HEAVY!

Good condition, some tearing of the lining near the label/neck and a little damage to the center vent which isn't visible when worn.

Chest: 25
Shoulders: 20.75
Sleeves from shoulder seam: 26
Length from BOC: 43


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Looking for suits. 
48R-42 waist
Navy, navy pinstripe, grey, grey pinstripe, earth tones, cotton, linen suits, seersucker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorji

Here is an Oconnells Madras jacket, purchased from them NOS a couple of years ago. Worm _sparingly_, as in once or twice a year. This is the real madras, fading, light, thin. Grab it for SOLD, THANK YOUor offer. Fits like a 40L, maybe 41L. 
Shoulder: 18.5
Chest: 21.75
Sleeves: 25.25
Waist at middle button: 19.5
Length from BOC: 31.5
Lapel: 3.25



PM with interest or offers, thanks for looking!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Friday bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Jacques De Loux 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 35" (5" cuff)
P2C: 21"
P2H: 18"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $35*

******************************************
*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

******************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## adoucett

Some very nice brooks Brothers shirts:


1. Pink and blue tattersall shirt - size Medium - Traditional fit- SOLD


2. Blue and white stripe - Extra Slim Fit. 16.5-33 - Supima cotton



















3. Blue with purple glen plaid check- Slim fit - size 16.5-35









Asking $24 a pop shipped


----------



## CMDC

GRAIL ALERT--JUNIOR TRAD EDITION

This blazer almost makes me wish I were a kid. It is a Brooks Brothers 3 patch pocket, 3/2 sack in a beautiful heavy flannel. I hope one of you has a son, nephew, grandson, etc that this would fit. He may grow out of it but even a few wears will be worth it. Outstanding condition and Made in USA.

One question worth pondering is how we feel about the fact that Brooks used to make blazers for boys that are nicer than the ones they now make for men.

Pit to Pit: 18.75
Shoulder: 17.5
Length BOC: 28.5
Sleeve: 20.5

$42 conus



















Second item tonight is a LLBean lambswool cardigan in a deep blue with greenish tones mixed in. The photos don't do justice to the color on this. Excellent condition.

Made in Scotland

Tagged XL

Pit to Pit 25
Length. 30
Sleeve. 37.5

$34 conus


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Price includes shipping within the CONUS
PayPal accepted

Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" fit broadcloth shirt size 15 1/2 34x35

This is for you fellas who embrace the billow!

Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 34-35"
Length: 31"

$20


----------



## jfkemd

*Horsebit Loafers 42M
*
Unclear if these are Gucci Loafers or imitation ones, but they look really nice.
Please see the photos for details.
I usually wear a 9D shoe and suspect these would be 8.5D in local sizing.
$55 shipped CONUS.
PM with any questions.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I know VV doesn't get much love here, but giving it a shot before feeBay...

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Vinyard Vines Hibiscus (Pink) Uni-Stripe OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL*
Neck: 18.5"
S2S: 22.5"
P2P: 30"
BOC: 35"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*AQUASCUTUM SUIT*

*Prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Aquascutum Suit Charcoal w/Blue & Tan Pin Stripes*

The fabric is a nice darker charcoal with blue pin stripe and even thinner tan stripe (almost dotted line); Very nice fabric!

T. Madden & Co. was a small men's clothing shop located a bit north of Los Angeles. Opened in the 90's, but didn't last very long. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice suit.
*JACKET:*
2 Button w/Darts (very subtle - see pics); Full Canvas
Single Vent; Bessom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% wool.
TAGGED: ??
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32.5"
Sleeve: 26.5" + <1"
*PANTS:*
Double Reverse Pleats; Split Waist;
French Fly; Braces Buttons; 100% Wool
TAGGED: ??
Waist: 37.5" +1"
Inseam: 31.5" + <1"
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10" / 1.5" Cuffs
2x Reverse Pleats; 9 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, 1 w/button

*PRICE: $60*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDS!*

*I'm going to posting a TON OF TWEED shortly, so please stay tuned.... But,m for now, I have a lot of wonderful tweeds to pass on today, all of which are priced to move!* 

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the USA; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*2) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*3) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are still basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*4) H. Freeman 3/2 tweed sack for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style clothes in Princeton during the Golden Era (the others being Langrock, Hilton, Ballot, The Princeton Clothing Co), this lovely jacket was made by H. Freeman, one of the great traditional American clothiers. The tweed is beautiful--a lovely base in complementary browns with windowpane overchecking in sky blue and Royal blue. Perfect for Spring's cooler days! It has a very natural shoulder.

This is cut as a 3/2 sack, and it has a lovely lapel roll. It appears to be fully canvassed, and is half-lined. It features three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton in Philadelphia, since this is a H. Freeman jacket! Apart from some loose stitching in the vent--which I'll have repaired--it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Plaid Tweed. Designed by Hardy Amies; made in the USA.*

This is a lovely subdued plaid, perfect for Winter moving into the cooler days of early Spring, with its earth tones of slate grey, light tan, and cream. Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, this features distinctively slanted British hacking pockets, and a twin vent. It is a two button model with subtle darts; the buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked, and show a nice degree of patina. This is half-lined, and was Union Made in the USA. Owing to the button patina this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just
*
$25, or offer

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*6) GORGEOUS Classic Dark Grey Striped Herringbone Harris Tweed*

This is gorgeous! Cut from classic dark grey Harris Tweed this beautiful jacket features the classic Harris striping in four separate colours; berry red, then sky blue, then chestnut, then Royal blue, for a lovely twist on the classic dark grey herringbone tweed! This is a really lovely jacket! Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, this features four button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked leather covered buttons that are perfect for Harris. It has a single centre vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 3/4





    

*7) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed*

Cut from a classic basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, rich cream, and young chestnut, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with a single centre vent. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons in a lovely burnished chestnut. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2



    

*8) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$28, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*9) Flecked Basketweave Harris Tweed*

This is lovely! Cut from a classic light brown and cream basketweave Harris Tweed, the tweed is flecked throughout with pumpkin orange and berry red, which gives it a lovely colourway and very interesting texture. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. This is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32



      

*10) LOVELY 3/2 tweed sack from The English Shop of Princeton*

This is lovely! From The English SHop of Princeton--one of the iconic stores of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely tweed was made by Linnett, one of the great but now little known American clothiers. This is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also has a single centre vent, and is half-canvassed. The tweed is lovely--a beautiful glen plaid with blue and lichen green overchecking. The buttons are horn! It was Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket does, however, have some minor flaws in the lining, as shown; all of these are easy fixes, with the exception of the discoloration in the shoulders, which could simply be ignored. Because of these flaws, this is conservatively rated as Good/Very Good condition, and hence is just
*
$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2



        

*11) VINTAGE 3/2 sack from the Golden Age! *

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack that hails directly from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! This is cut from a lovely dark green barleycorn cloth, the colouring of which is clearly Golden Age--the dark tones of this tweed are simply not seen anymore, and this is a beautifully complex heathery tweed--please DO see the sleeve close-up! This has two button cuffs, lovely narrow lapels, a single centre hook vent, and a lapped centre seam; the vent seams are also lapped. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined in a lovely 1960s paisley lining. It has lovely natural shoulders. This could do with a dry-clean to freshen it up; it also has a weave fault hole on one sleeve, as shown. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and owing to its faults it is in Very Good condition.

*Hence, asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4





      

*12) Basketweave tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



  

*12) OLD SCHOOL JAB 3/2 herringbone sack.*

This is a lovely, classic 3/2 sack in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from a lovely charcoal and brown herringbone tweed, this jacket has a very high lapel roll, almost a 3/2.5, is half-canvassed, and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It features classic Ivy two button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Harrington Jacket*

This is a lovely, classic vintage Harrington from Brooks Brothers!

Cut as a classic Harrington jacket this has the iconic side-flap pockets with button fastening. It also has a fully functional throat latch, and the classic knit hem and cuffs. Brooks has also made this a wonderfully functional model, with a flapped chest pocket with a button closure, and two interior side pockets, one of which has a security zipper to close it. This has a zip-out liner, which has the clever feature of also being able to be buttoned in at the armhole so that the liner fits snugly. Both of the button loops for this, and both of the buttons, remain and are intact. When the zip-out liner is removed you can see that this jacket is lined in Brooks Brothers' own classic check lining. This jacket features the classic Harrington scalloped back, and raglan sleeves. All the zippers are YKK and operate fluidly.

This is an older Brooks model, and so carries the block gold lettering on dark blue background in its labels. It was Made in Singapore.

This lovely jacket does have some minor cosmetic flaws. It is missing the button from the flap of one of the front pockets, as well as one of the throat latch buttons. These are easy fixes--if you wish, I can enclose closely-matching buttons for repair, and even have these attached for you. There is also a smudge on the right-hand side by the pocket, and some minor blue marks on the left sleeve. Given these flaws, this jacket is conservatively rated as being Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at

*just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40; measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 34 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA, as raglan sleeves.
Length: 25 3/4


----------



## AshScache

Any larger guys looking for some staple suits? Just stumbled on what would be a mother lode of hickey freeman suits in staple colors/patterns (and most with pants) at the GL for cheap. Ballpark 50/52L; 46x30 trousers. Could measure for more precise if someone wants all of them--probably 5-10 suits in good shape. All from Wilmington, DE's premier men's shop, Wright & Simon. Don't want to buy them if I don't have a resale buyer lined up. We can negotiate price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexconstruct

*DROPS!*

*Vintage Dated 1972 Hart Schaffner Marx Cashmere Plaid 3/2 Roll Sports Coat sz - $40 shipped OBO*



     

Cut in Feb 1972, this is a beautiful jacket from the old trad shop Hanny's. This is the high end Golden Trumpeter line from HSM, back when they still made high quality clothing. The jacket is darted, but features a 3/2 roll front and center vent. The fabric sets this apart though, a luxuriously soft 100% cashmere in a stunning plaid pattern - green and brown mini-checks on a light mossy green background, with a bright blue overcheck. So nice! Only flaw is that is missing the top most hidden button.

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves from shoulder seam: 25
Length from BOC: 29.75

*Vintage 1960's Brooks Brothers Herringbone Charcoal Winter Overcoat Plaid Lined - $65 shipped OBO
*


     

Another awesome piece from Brooks Brothers at the height of true Ivy style. This is a beautiful winter overcoat, made from a heavy weight all wool fabric, dark charcoal gray with a very subtle herringbone pattern to it. It features an awesome dark gray shadow plaid lining, hidden button front, center vent with button, and cashmere lined pockets!! True high quality construction with hand-sewn buttonholes and full canvas. Tagged 44XL, see measurements for best fit. This thing is HEAVY!

Good condition, some tearing of the lining near the label/neck and a little damage to the center vent which isn't visible when worn.

Chest: 25
Shoulders: 20.75
Sleeves from shoulder seam: 26
Length from BOC: 43

*Rafael Weil White House 3/2 Charcoal Gray Herringbone Harris Tweed 42L $20
*



Can it get more trad? This was made for the famous White House in SF, and dates to the late 50's/early 60's. It is THE quintessential trad winter coat - a 3/2 sack coat made from an incredible . The only downside - a hole near the seam as pictured. Hopefully it's worth it for one you guys to make the repair. 

Chest: 22
Shoulders: 18
Sleeves: 25.25
Length: 32.25


----------



## Clay J

I too am looking for suits in the 48R 42 waist range. Prefer a solid navy, but open to basically anything. Also seeking a nice white OCBD 17.5 x 35 or 36.


----------



## Fancia

I have a new, unpinned but never worn F.A. MacCluer white OCBD in 17.5/36. It's been hanging in my closet a few seasons. Not sure if it predates offshore production. I'd have to look when I get home tonight. I also have a pair of vintage Corbin, fully lined, madras pants that are new and never hemmed. They are size 44L but could be altered for a smaller waist. I have a vintage BB '346' 3 roll 2 sack jacket with triple patch pockets, welted edges, center vent, etc.. It is a 48L but runs a bit smaller than the BB and GF makes of the same era. A normal jacket for me would be 33" from bottom of collar to hem. If memory serves me, this 48L is at least 1" shorter, so more nearly a 48R. The sleeves are probably 25"-26" with fabric to let out or plenty of opportunity to shorten. I can provide photos and measurements of any/all of these items.


----------



## Reuben

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Looking for suits.
> 48R-42 waist
> Navy, navy pinstripe, grey, grey pinstripe, earth tones, cotton, linen suits, seersucker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Clay J said:


> I too am looking for suits in the 48R 42 waist range. Prefer a solid navy, but open to basically anything. Also seeking a nice white OCBD 17.5 x 35 or 36.


Shoot, you two shoulda been around about a year ago, when I was unloading a closet full of 46-48 jackets, 40-42" pants, and 17.5-36 shirts.



Fancia said:


> I have a new, unpinned but never worn F.A. MacCluer white OCBD in 17.5/36. It's been hanging in my closet a few seasons. Not sure if it predates offshore production. I'd have to look when I get home tonight.


Let me know if they pass up on the shirt, I shoulda saved a couple of mine for my little brother but didn't think far enough ahead.


----------



## Clay J

I think I bought all the shirts you had, and for a pretty darn good deal! 13 or more BB 17.5 x 36.



Reuben said:


> Shoot, you two shoulda been around about a year ago, when I was unloading a closet full of 46-48 jackets, 40-42" pants, and 17.5-36 shirts.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Reuben said:


> Shoot, you two shoulda been around about a year ago, when I was unloading a closet full of 46-48 jackets, 40-42" pants, and 17.5-36 shirts.
> 
> Let me know if they pass up on the shirt, I shoulda saved a couple of mine for my little brother but didn't think far enough ahead.


I have a mercer and sons white OCBD 17.5 36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Clay J said:


> I think I bought all the shirts you had, and for a pretty darn good deal! 13 or more BB 17.5 x 36.


That's right, you did! I think there may have been a few vintage Gitman Brothers and the like in there too, glad you could make good use of them. Don't worry though, I've recovered nicely and refilled my closet with more Gitman, Brooks Brothers, and Ben Silver:


----------



## Orgetorix

What a fantastic shirt collection, Reuben. I'm jealous!


----------



## nbj08

BUMP with DROPS!



nbj08 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've recently had the misfortune of convincing myself that many of my favorite jackets are too big in the shoulders, and now it's time to get rid of them. Before they go on eBay, I wanted to offer them here, since AAAC has been a wonderful source of many of my proudest pieces.
> 
> Please ask any questions you may have, prices include shipping in the lower 48, and I'll entertain all reasonable offers!
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> *(1) Champagne / Gold Canali Sport Coat*
> - Full Canvas
> - Double Vent
> - 2 button
> - Made in Italy
> - Excellent condition
> 
> *$85 --> $75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C: 22.5
> W: 21
> Sh: 19.5
> L: 31.25
> Sl: 23 +2
> 
> ____________________
> 
> *(2) Black/White/Silver Micro-Houndstooth Canali Sport Coat*
> - Full Canvas
> - Unvented
> - 3 Button
> - Made in Italy
> - Very Good Condition (one sleeve button is slightly chipped, which I didn't notice until taking pictures)
> 
> *$75 --> $65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C: 22.5
> W: 21
> Sh: 19
> L: 31
> Sl: 23.5 +2
> 
> ____________________
> 
> *(3) Navy Brooks Brothers Brooksease Blazer
> *- "Castle" Buttons
> - Hook Vent
> - 2 Button
> - Made in Israel
> - Good Condition (slight shine in some areas)
> - This was my very first navy blazer, and I've had it since freshman year of college (about 8 years ago)
> 
> *$25 --> $20
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C: 21.75
> W: 20.25
> Sh: 19.25
> L: 31
> Sl: 24 +1.5
> 
> ____________________
> 
> *(4) Dark Gray or Graphite Nailhead Hickey Freeman Lindsay Sport Coat
> *- Half Canvas
> - Double Vent
> - 2 Button
> - Made in USA
> - Excellent Condition (really reluctant to get rid of this one; it's one of my favorites)
> 
> *$90 --> $75
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C: 22.5
> W: 21
> Sh: 19 or 19.25
> L: 31
> Sl: 23.75 +1.5


----------



## Kendallroberts88

I only charge for shipping! Everything is in great to excellent condition with no flaws. DM if interested 

Ties are $6 all are silk, these are the only I am parting with now

Shipping for shirts is $16 and that's all you pay!

PRL Yarmouth fit check shirt excellent condition. Size 17-34 but it's closer to 35 than 34 length 


A Fitch Vintage Oxford shirt size Medium but I can assure you the fit is a 17 35-36

PRL Blake OCBD XL 17 1/2-36


BB PPBD
16 1/2 36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit: all items have been purchased


----------



## Jfrazi2

PM has been sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

28405 Blazer--ANy chance there's enough fabric in the sleeves to let them down to 24"?
Thanks.


CMDC said:


> GRAIL ALERT--JUNIOR TRAD EDITION
> 
> This blazer almost makes me wish I were a kid. It is a Brooks Brothers 3 patch pocket, 3/2 sack in a beautiful heavy flannel. I hope one of you has a son, nephew, grandson, etc that this would fit. He may grow out of it but even a few wears will be worth it. Outstanding condition and Made in USA.
> 
> One question worth pondering is how we feel about the fact that Brooks used to make blazers for boys that are nicer than the ones they now make for men.
> 
> Pit to Pit: 18.75
> Shoulder: 17.5
> Length BOC: 28.5
> Sleeve: 20.5
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second item tonight is a LLBean lambswool cardigan in a deep blue with greenish tones mixed in. The photos don't do justice to the color on this. Excellent condition.
> 
> Made in Scotland
> 
> Tagged XL
> 
> Pit to Pit 25
> Length. 30
> Sleeve. 37.5
> 
> $34 conus


----------



## Kendallroberts88

British Tan Orvis flat front chinos Cotton/Poly/Spandex blend. Size 44x30 with a few inches to let out. PM me for specifics. 

I have a few ties that have been unclaimed. 

Pm your email address and I will send pictures. Some ties in the pictures have been sold so I will let you know what's available when you contact me.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

PRL XXL- Modern Fit $12








XL Lavender polo 100% cotton $12









46-LChaps Gold Button Blazer mint condition. $18









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*They Call It Cashmere...*

Bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Jacques De Loux 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 35" (5" cuff)
P2C: 21"
P2H: 18"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Robert Talbot









Gitmam Gold









Both Rooster









Let me know any claimers, I'm making my rounds and I can go back if anybody is interested. PM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Aquascutum Suit Charcoal w/Blue & Tan Pin Stripes*

The fabric is a nice darker charcoal with blue pin stripe and even thinner tan stripe (almost dotted line); Very nice fabric!

T. Madden & Co. was a small men's clothing shop located a bit north of Los Angeles. Opened in the 90's, but didn't last very long. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice suit.
*JACKET:*
2 Button w/Darts (very subtle - see pics); Full Canvas
Single Vent; Bessom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% wool.
TAGGED: ??
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32.5"
Sleeve: 26.5" + <1"
*PANTS:*
Double Reverse Pleats; Split Waist;
French Fly; Braces Buttons; 100% Wool
TAGGED: ??
Waist: 37.5" +1"
Inseam: 31.5" + <1"
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10" / 1.5" Cuffs
2x Reverse Pleats; 9 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, 1 w/button

*PRICE: $60*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Kendallroberts88

LL Bean OCBD must iron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

LlB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Bb non iron









Dockers vintage OCBD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

I can swing and pick up for anyone that is interested. Just let me know within the next hour and I can get it. 

Pm me for specifics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Edit: Sold This R Talbott is available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

LOOKING: for a pair of Florsheim imperial brogues (long wing) in pebble grain. Any color except black, size 11 d or e. Good condition is key, I'm not too arsed if they are super vintage or a bit recent. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Fancia said:


> I have a new, unpinned but never worn F.A. MacCluer white OCBD in 17.5/36. It's been hanging in my closet a few seasons. Not sure if it predates offshore production. I'd have to look when I get home tonight. I also have a pair of vintage Corbin, fully lined, madras pants that are new and never hemmed. They are size 44L but could be altered for a smaller waist. I have a vintage BB '346' 3 roll 2 sack jacket with triple patch pockets, welted edges, center vent, etc.. It is a 48L but runs a bit smaller than the BB and GF makes of the same era. A normal jacket for me would be 33" from bottom of collar to hem. If memory serves me, this 48L is at least 1" shorter, so more nearly a 48R. The sleeves are probably 25"-26" with fabric to let out or plenty of opportunity to shorten. I can provide photos and measurements of any/all of these items.


I'd like to see pictures of the BB sack blazer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any hikers or fans of Columbia walking boots? I have 5 pair, a little background they were used in a photo shoot for Belk. 1 size 13 4 size 12's pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Paisley and Robert Talbot are gone

BB is gone

Navy polka dot and navy/red repp navy/gold jab are gone 









All others are available PM

I also have a Mint size U.S. 50 (fit is closer to a 48 R) Canali Travel Blazer in Navy, Patch pockets with no flap, side vents, smoked mop buttons 100% wool. 
Will part wage for the right offer. PM for specifics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

J Murphy basket weave tassel loafers size 10 1/2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

40 reg 









Lambswool sc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDL II

J.Press Flannel 3/2 Sack Blazer. Tagged 41L 2 Button Cuff. 3/4 Lined. The classic. Made in USA
Shoulders: 18 3/4" - Sleeves: 26" - Length: 32 1/2" - P2P: 21 3/4"
Asking $100 shipped










Huntington Harris Tweed Sport Coat. Tagged 41L. 3/2 Sack. 2 Button Cuff. Made in USA
Measurements: - Shoulders: 19" - Sleeves: 26 1/2" - Length: 32" - P2P: 21 1/2"
Asking $70 shipped











Vineyard Vines bowtie. Lobsters and Lemon pattern. Made in USA. Asking $35 or best offer










Brooks Brothers Must-Iron OCBD
The original! The preppy/trad staple that we all adore.
Size 16/34
Made in USA from blue supima cotton
Asking $35 or best offer










Size 13 Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft Tassel Moccasins.
Made with Genuine Horween Shell Cordovan
Originally retailed for $539
Made in USA
Just gorgeous patina
Asking $120 or best offer


----------



## TweedyDon

*My first Tweeds post of the 2015 season! *

*AT LAST--my first tweed post of this season! I have a slew of beautiful tweeds to pass along, including Donegal Tweed, Harris Tweed, Derby tweed, Breanish, Welsh, and more.... This is just the first of many! And, of course, I'll have the full complement of classic lodens, shooting jackets, classic leather jackets, Burberry trench coats, ties, shoes, belts, and more, with a smattering of serious grails! *

*For today, I have a set of lovely, classic tweeds from Harris and Donegal, with some lambswool and camelhair thrown in. I even have a wonderful 1960s tweed with its original hanger!*

*As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1*) GORGEOUS Classic Donegal tweed from Magee. Made in Ireland from tweed woven by named weaver.*

Unlike the makers of Harris Tweed the weavers of Donegal Tweed didn't have the foresight to trademark their cloth, so there's a lot of "Donegal tweed" out there that's not actually Donegal tweed, but just looks like it. This jacket, however, is not only the real deal--but is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL example of this wonderful cloth. Handwoven in Ireland by weavers proud enough of their craft that the jackets made from their cloth carry their signature and name, this tweed is woven from pure Irish wool which is then washed in the peaty waters of the River Eske to provide it is distinctively soft hand. While this might sounds like romantic fiction dreamed up by a marketing person, this is actually how Donegal--the REAL Donegal--is made.

The patterning of this tweed is classic Donegal, with a close patterned dark moss green base flecked throughout with the colours of the Irish landscape, berry red, gorse yellow, slate grey, and sky blue. This is easily one of the most beautiful Donegals I've seen, and if this jacket came anywhere close to fitting me it wouldn't be here. My pictures really don't do it justice. This cloth was handwoven by P. Macguire.

The jacket's cut and quality do full justice to the cloth. Made by Magee--THE makers of Donegal items--this is a classic Irish country cut. Fully canvassed, it is subtly darted with twin vents and a two button closure. It has three button cuffs with faux buttonholes. It is fully lined, and carries Magee's signature lining. This is their "Aspen" model.

This jacket is New, Old Stock; it is unworn, with the pockets still basted shut. As such, it is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Tagged 42, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve:25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/4





      

*2) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*3) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*4) CLASSIC Harris Tweed jacket!*

A wonderful Fall classic, this is a beautiful Harris Tweed in a brown and cream basketweave, flecked throughout with berry red and pumpkin orange. This has a contemporary two button front, and is subtly darted. It features the classic "football" buttons of woven leather with metal shanks that go perfectly with Harris tweed. This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

This jacket was originally built for Jack Lang, the Philadelphia menswear chain that closed in 1991.... It's a testament to the quality of Harris Tweed that this jacket could have been purchased yesterday! It's in absolutely excellent condition; the breast pocket is still basted shut.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2











[  

*5) MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Guncheck*

This is lovely! Made in England, this classic guncheck has a black and cream check base with a windowpane overcheck in bracket and sky blue. True to its English heritage it features a twin vent and a functional ticket pocket, as well as military shoulders. It also has four button cuffs with faux buttonholes. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is cut from lighter-weight wool woven in Huddersfield, Yorkshire--the very heart of the English wool trade. This jacket would be perfect for Fall, Spring, and the cooler summer evenings. It is in absolutely excellent condition--all of the pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements*:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*6) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*As always, I OFFER FROM SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*7) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*8) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*9) LOVELY VINTAGE Princeton University Store 3/2 sack in dark red hopsack.*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lovely breathable hopsack, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. This was originally sold by Princeton University Store, and so has impeccable Ivy credentials; true to form, it has a single hook vent, patch pockets, very natural shoulders and classic two button cuffs. All of its original buttons are intact. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition--the sole reason it's not in Excellent condition is that I'm very conservative with vintage items!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2





   

*10) NOS MADE IN ITALY Brooks Brothers guncheck.*

This is a New Old Stock jacket, and, as such, is in excellent condition; with the exception of the right-hand exterior pocket all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in their original pouch.

This is a wonderful jacket! Cut from mid-weight wool this has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also wonderful; a traditional English guncheck pattern, with overchecking in autumnal bracken, sky blue, peat black, and forest green on a golden brown background. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Made in Italy.

*Since it is NOS it is, of course, in excellent condition.

This is a steal at just $50, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



    

*
11) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed jacket is an absolute classic and a staple of any traditional wardrobe--and this is a lovely example for a larger chap!

Cut from classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It features metal-shanked football buttons in black; three to each sleeve. It appears half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 50R, but measures smaller:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*12) RARE IVY/TRAD CLASSIC--a tweed stroller!*

The "stroller"--a combination of jacket and waistcoat--is an increasingly rare Ivy classic, and this is a lovely example. (I'll also be posting a wonderful example from J. Press shortly.) Made for Neiman Marcus, the tweed has a soft moss green base with a bracken and sky-blue windowpane overcheck; perfect for Fall, Winter, and Spring!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. It has a standard two-button closure, and three button cuffs. The waistcoat has four fully functional pockets.

This was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except that one of the cuff buttons on the jacket has broken. Since this has no faux buttonholes this is an easy fix; just remove it and its companion on the other sleeve, and convert this to a two-button cuff jacket!

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25 3/4





       

*
13) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*14) CLASSIC Black and White Herringbone Tweed by Corbin*

This is also wonderful! This is a classic black and white herringbone tweed. Made by Corbin, this is cut as a two button sack jacket; it is half-canvassed and half-lined, and had four-button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Corbin, in my view, is one of the great underestimated American clothiers, and this is a lovely jacket! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a small flaw: There is some discoloration to the tweed by the top buttonhole, as shown; this is very minor and can only really be found on close inspection, but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2





     

*15) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are stiull basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*16) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Florsheim Imperial Short wings, (white insert is temporary. IT DOES HAVE THE ORIGINAL FLORSHEIM IMPERIAL LOGO INSERTS IN BOTH SHOES) burgundy in color size 12. PM for interest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbj08

^^^

Big thanks to Mr. Roberts for the very fast shipping!


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off all new Filson!*

*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members 15% off all current Filson items, with FREE SHIPPING on everything within the USA*

These are NOT seconds, NOT returns, and NOT closeouts, and all are covered by whatever warranties Filson provides with them.

This offer extends to (almost) all of Filson's current catalog offerings, in all sizes. (If an item isn't available I'll let you know.)

I believe that this is the cheapest you'll find new, current Filson items anywhere, so if you've been waiting for that briefcase, or Mackinaw, now's your chance!

*Please PM me with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Beretta Field Jacket!*

Made by Beretta, the Italian gunsmiths and field sports specialists, this wonderful jacket is perfect for the Fall, whether you're in town or in the Field. Although there is no fabric content listed this appears to be cut from a moleskin type fabric, which would be fully appropriate for its sporting heritage. The jacket is a lovely shade of mocha brown; my pictures really don't do it justice at all!

As well as being exceptionally handsome this jacket is simply packed with features. It has two reinforced flapped patch field pockets at the front, and a zippered (and deep) ticket pocket on the right hand side. It also has a front zippered security pocket on the left next to the placket. The sleeves feature cuff belts so that they can be adjusted for warmth, and the coat fastens with both oversize buttons and a front zipper. The interior features two inside chest pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It has a quilted lining for warmth. It hs a single center hook vent.

This jacket was originally retailed by Scheinder's of Salzburg, one of Austria's premier outdoor clothing specialists--field jackets and loden outwear abound!

This jacket is in excellent condition, with two very minor flaws. First, the interior size label is missing from inside on the interior pockets. Second, there is a small scuff line on the back--which you'd acquire quickly from normal wear anyway!

Asking *just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19 1/2 (across the back)
Length: 32 3/4 (measured from the bottom of the collar)


----------



## spinlps

Hello All - Its been awhile since I've posted but I've been lurking here and there for a bit. Not sure what the current protocols re: FS posts are these days. Any advice on where to post 10 pairs (six shell) of shoes that didn't survive the Fall 2015 purge? Thought it might be too many to post here but most are in the Trad vein. What say ye? Here or in the Sales Forum?

On another note, who is still here from the early days of AAAT?


----------



## Dmontez

spinlps said:


> Hello All - Its been awhile since I've posted but I've been lurking here and there for a bit. Not sure what the current protocols re: FS posts are these days. Any advice on where to post 10 pairs (six shell) of shoes that didn't survive the Fall 2015 purge? Thought it might be too many to post here but most are in the Trad vein. What say ye? Here or in the Sales Forum?
> 
> On another note, who is still here from the early days of AAAT?


Why not both? Some say the thrift exchange should be used to sell things at thrift+shipping with minimal profits, others say price it where you want it. I've seen shell on here for $200+ and I wasn't offended.


----------



## Orgetorix

I agree with Dmontez. Sometimes I'll post stuff in the sales forum and then put a link with a thumbnail or two in the thrift exchange.

BTW, I've been here since 2005!


----------



## Oldsport

TweedyDon - PM sent on Corbin Tweed...


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Brooks Brothers Guncheck Houndstooth triple patch pocket Sportcoat size 42L Both sleeves are 26 inches long, from the back collar down its 34 inches, chest 22.5 inches left to right across. PM for details. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Paisley-Ketch likely unworn Medallion-Crooks&Creed London Rep- Robert Talbot 

Orvis cords rust color- 42x30.5 pics coming soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

@Kendallroberts88: How much shipped for the center tie (Medallion-Crooks&Creed London)?


----------



## Jfrazi2

kendallroberts88,

Is the Robert Talbott an vintage hand sewn tie?

jfrazi2


----------



## Jfrazi2

I received two shirts and four ties from Kendallroberts88, items delivered as promised and a fast friendly transaction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Haspel cords 100% cotton 38x32 pleats and cuffs


Orvis cords 42x30.5 flat front no cuffs 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Jfrazi2 said:


> kendallroberts88,
> 
> Is the Robert Talbott an vintage hand sewn tie?
> 
> jfrazi2


Yes it is, the back stitching on the skinny ends needs to a little work buts it's great otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Jfrazi2 said:


> I received two shirts and four ties from Kendallroberts88, items delivered as promised and a fast friendly transaction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks James, I'm glad everything was to your liking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

spinlps said:


> On another note, who is still here from the early days of AAAT?


I was here at its inception, and was one of the earliest posters on the Thrift Exchange!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Monday bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
*LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*

******************************************
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Who are you?



TweedyDon said:


> I was here at its inception, and was one of the earliest posters on the Thrift Exchange!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Brooks Brothers Guncheck Houndstooth triple patch pocket Sportcoat size 42L Both sleeves are 26 inches long, from the back collar down its 34 inches, chest 22.5 inches left to right across. PM for details.
> 
> Adding measurements
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Looking for a dark blue chambray shirt 17 35/36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus_A

*AE Double-Soled Leeds*








More Photos: one, two, three, four.

I wish this pair of shoes fit me. I've tried for some time now to pretend that they do. But they do not. They're marked 10.5B. There are a few scuffs on the uppers, but the soles have a lot of life. They've been stored with trees, which are, obviously, not included.

$65 CONUS.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

What's the preconceived notion for AE hamiltons with the foam-ish sole?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jogowill

*SHIRTS*



*CLICK ON IMAGE ABOVE FOR PICTURES OF INDIVIDUAL SHIRTS.*

Prices include CONUS shipping. Excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

_Note: shirts are listed in order of above picture, not in order that they appear in the album on Photobucket. (I tried to get them in order, but either Photobucket is not very intuitive or I am not very bright. Possibly both.) If you have questions about which is which, let me know._

1) Gitman pinpoint OCBD. 15.5-33. Made in USA. *$32*

2) TM Lewin (gingham). Tagged 16-35, but tailored...and then it shrunk in the wash. The body fits like a slim 15.5; sleeves are about 33-33.5. If interested, let me know and I'll do my best with measurements. *$22*

3) TM Lewin (stripe). Tagged and tailored the same as above, but little to no shrink. Body like a slim 15.5; sleeves about 34. "Easy iron". If interested, let me know and I'll do my best with measurements. *$22*

4) Tom James "Executive Collection". Not tagged, but fits like a slim 15.5-34. Longer-than-normal body--great for keeping it tucked. Cloth is very textured, either oxford or something oxford-like. Minor fraying in collar and cuffs, so good/very good condition. *$15

*5) Tom James "Executive Collection". Same as above in size, fit, and condition, but with a smoother, slightly darker cloth. Perhaps pinpoint. *$15

*6) Lands' End OCBD. "Tailored fit". 15-34. *$25

*7) Banana Republic. Tagged as Medium/15-15.5. *$14*

8) Jos A Bank pinpoint OCBD. 15.5-33. *$12

*9) Cremieux OCBD. The most casual of the bunch. Medium. *$12

*


----------



## jogowill

EXCELLENT CORBIN SC IN NAVY FLANNEL

A fall staple. Vent liner partially detached, but it is not at all visible. An easy (and optional) fix.

*$50 CONUS or offer*

P2P: 20
Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 24.25
Length (BoC): 28


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Left to right 
BB Makers
BB Makers
Leprekon-USA Handmade
Robert Talbott- Paul Simon
R- 100% Wool knit weave 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

All ties are in great condition $12 per or $10 per if two or more ate purchased. Pm interest, details or offers 
Robert Talbott- 4 inches in width 
BB- 3.5 inches in width 
Keys and Lockwood- 3 inches in width 
Gant- 3.5 inches in width 
Ketch- 3.5 inches width 
PRL blue label- 4 inches in width 
JaBanks- 3.5 inches in width 
Boston Traders- 4 inches in width 
R with two crowns on each side 100% wool with knit pattern- 3.5 inches in width 
Leprekon- 3 inches in width
























All ties are in great condition $12 per or $10 per if two or more ate purchased. Pm interest or offers, details

Jack Wood- 4 inches in width 
Ben Silver Palmetto- 3.5 inches in width 
Robert Talbot Knit- 2.25 inches 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Desired Items:
- Balmacaan Coat, in traditional Tan. I wear a 39R sports coat and blazer, so I'm thinking a 40R or 40S will do.
- Corduroy sports coat, dark Tan or Brown, prefer the old chunky type, not the narrow wale you can buy at Kohl's. Jacket measurements are as follows: Shoulders = 18-18.25, Chest = 20.5 - 21.5, Sleeves = need somewhere around 25, Length = 29.5 - 30.5. 

Thanks


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Canali made in Italy travel blazer, patch pockets smoked mop buttons side vents 100% wool size US 50 but the fit is a 48R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

These ties are $12 for one or $10 a piece if you buy more than one prices are negotiable. All ties are in great condition


Kendallroberts88 said:


> Left to right middle then left to right
> Nice tie pick up today!
> Robert Talbott
> Robert Talbott
> BB
> BB
> Keys and Lockwood
> Gant
> Ketch
> PRL blue label
> JaBanks
> Boston Traders
> R with two crowns on each side 100% wool with knit pattern
> Leprekon
> PM for specifics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Canali made in Italy travel blazer, patch pockets smoked mop buttons side vents 100% wool size US 50 but the fit is a 48R Chest is 24 inches, waist is 22 inches, shoulders are 20.5 inches, sleeves are 24 inches, length from the bottom of the collar is 24 inches. Price is $70, it was worn two times prior to me purchasing it. PM for specifics


----------



## Himself

@Kendallroberts88: you've posted some nice looking ties, but it would be great to know their widths. Some of us are picky!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Himself said:


> @Kendallroberts88: you've posted some nice looking ties, but it would be great to know their widths. Some of us are picky!


What's your preference? Also what is the general preference around here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinlps

*The Great Fall Shoe Purge of 2015*

Cant quite figure out why these post as thumbnails but you can click on them for a larger view. These are all well cared for and in a few cases barely worn. Let me know if you have any questions or need more images of a specific shoe. All prices are postage paid.








Alden Cape Code Bit Loafers Black 11D - $95 (I'd trade these for a dark brown pair in similar excellent condition)
Ferragamo Loafers Black 11D - $75 (Fit closer to a 10.5)
AE Hinsdale Loafers British Tan 11D - $55
Alden Tassel Loafers Shell Color 8 11C - (Beautiful patina on these) $100
Alden BB LHS Shell Color 8 11.5B (Only a few wears after a full Alden restoration) - $215








AE Amok Suede Chukka 11D (Basically new, just a handful of wears) - $105
AE Leeds Plain Toe Blucher Shell Color 8 11D (No wear after a full AE restoration. This is the older model with a rounder toe box) - $175
AE Bradley Split Toe Shell Color 8 11.5E (Some cosmetic nicks in the split toe area) - $95
AE MacNeil Longwings Shell Color 8 11B (Nordstrom Rack purchase with two drill holes in soles near heels. Very little wear.) - $250
Florsheim Imperial Longwiings Shell Color 8 Custom Make but around an 11.5/12 Narrow. (Not sure what to make of this one. Beautiful custom shoe. I can provide measurements if anyone is interested) - ???

Cross posting these to the Sales Forum as well. Thanks for looking!


----------



## gamma68

Kendallroberts88 said:


> What's your preference? Also what is the general preference around here?


Preferences differ, depending on our sizes and jacket lapel widths.

A suggestion for new sellers: look at member TweedyDon's listings, examine the details regarding measurements, check out the photography. Then mimic that.

One doesn't necessarily need to write paragraphs about listed items. But the most effective sellers do more than just toss up a couple photos with no asking price and wait for PMs.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

gamma68 said:


> Preferences differ, depending on our sizes and jacket lapel widths.
> 
> A suggestion for new sellers: look at member TweedyDon's listings, examine the details regarding measurements, check out the photography. Then mimic that.
> 
> One doesn't necessarily need to write paragraphs about listed items. But the most effective sellers do more than just toss up a couple photos with no asking price and wait for PMs.


Ok, sound advice and it's greatly appreciated and accepted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

gamma68 said:


> Preferences differ, depending on our sizes and jacket lapel widths.
> 
> A suggestion for new sellers: look at member TweedyDon's listings, *examine the details regarding measurements*, check out the photography. Then mimic that.
> 
> One doesn't necessarily need to write paragraphs about listed items. But the most effective sellers do more than just toss up a couple photos with no asking price and wait for PMs.


Good guide for measuring jackets/SC's:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket/


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Blowing out the last ones!*

*$10 each; 2 for $18; All 3 for $24!!*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Short Sleeve Shirts - Great For Summer!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $10* 

*$10 each; 2 for $18; All 3 for $24!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Added pictures and details


Kendallroberts88 said:


> All ties are in great condition $12 per or $10 per if two or more ate purchased. Pm interest, details or offers
> Robert Talbott- 4 inches in width
> BB- 3.5 inches in width
> Keys and Lockwood- 3 inches in width
> Gant- 3.5 inches in width
> Ketch- 3.5 inches width
> PRL blue label- 4 inches in width
> JaBanks- 3.5 inches in width
> Boston Traders- 4 inches in width
> R with two crowns on each side 100% wool with knit pattern- 3.5 inches in width
> Leprekon- 3 inches in width
> Ketch- 3.5 inches in width
> 
> All ties are in great condition $12 per or $10 per if two or more ate purchased. Pm interest or offers, details
> 
> Jack Wood- 4 inches in width
> Ben Silver Palmetto- 3.5 inches in width
> Robert Talbot Knit- 2.25 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Shoes are in excellent condition very little signs of wear. Price is $35, PM for any detail, offers. Florsheim imperial short wing, burgundy In color assembled in the USA size 12.D. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus_A

*AE Leeds*

Bump:

[
QUOTE=Titus_A;1736390]
View attachment 15225

More Photos: one, two, three, four.

I wish this pair of shoes fit me. I've tried for some time now to pretend that they do. But they do not. They're marked 10.5B. There are a few scuffs on the uppers, but the soles have a lot of life. They've been stored with trees, which are, obviously, not included.

$65 CONUS.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Jacques De Loux 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 35" (5" cuff)
P2C: 21"
P2H: 18"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Congresspark

*Brooks PTB 13D*

Claimed.


----------



## Congresspark

Claimed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Are those brown or burgundy?


----------



## Congresspark

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Are those brown or burgundy?


Brown.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Price includes shipping within the CONUS. PayPal and Venmo accepted.

Classic Makers, beautiful collar roll. Almost new condition, no holes, rips, stains or signs of wear.

SOLD





Brooks pinpoint Oxford 
Again, really great condition

$20


----------



## ATL

Alden shell, anyone? Both are size 9.5 C/E. $150 shipped each. Both for $275.

Great overall condition, but will need a resole.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

LE "Must Iron" OCBD, size 16-34 excellent condition with minimal wear on the shirt. $17 (shipping included)
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Price includes shipping within the CONUS. I accept PayPal and Venmo, offers and trades welcome.

Vineyard Vines 
Size L
Chest: 23"
Sleeves: 35"
Length: 29"
$20





True Vintage Gitman Bros for Patrick James pinpoint ocbd. Looks brand new! 16/35

Chest: 24"
Sleeves: 35"
Length: 31"
SOLD!


----------



## ReppTie

*Seeking smaller sizes*

Hello everyone! I am a relatively new user and been lurking around for some time, I am in college in the northwest united states and have been loving the trad style for around 2 years now. Unfortunately due to my small size (36s jacket, 30w pants, 5'9 height) I have had severe difficulty in acquiring vintage 3/2 roll sack sport coats and blazers (the items I seek out the most), even on eBay and etsy. I know this may be a lot to ask, but if anyone has or knows anyone willing to sell their 36s/r sport coats and blazers (especially tweeds) I would be more than grateful. Thank you very much and enjoy your day gentlemen.


----------



## TweedyDon

gamma68 said:


> A suggestion for new sellers: look at member TweedyDon's listings, examine the details regarding measurements, check out the photography. Then mimic that.
> 
> One doesn't necessarily need to write paragraphs about listed items. But the most effective sellers do more than just toss up a couple photos with no asking price and wait for PMs.


Thank you! And if you'd like extra paragraphs about clothing--listed and otherwise!--"like" my new Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Brooks Brother vintage 346 sack tweed 42L - $45
*3/2, half lined, patch hip pockets, in beautiful shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 22"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

*
Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R - $35
*Two button front, brown, fully lined, in great shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat 42L - $35
*Fabric not marked, probably a wool/wilk blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"


*Brooks Brothers blue OCBD 16-32 - $22
*Vintage, unlined collar, must-iron, in nice shape.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Clearance bump and drop...

*Pants $14!!*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

********************************************************
*Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15 > $14*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

UPDATE: The red 3/2 sack from Princeton, the Donegal Tweed, the English shooting jacket, the Corbin tweed, and the basketweave Harris tweed have all been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*SIX MORE TWEEDS, c. 36 - 44.... Some embodying American history!*

*I have several wonderful tweeds to pass on today--including a Custom Made Brooks Brothers, several 3/2 sacks, Harris tweed, and a wonderful jacket that embodies the American dream, and is packed with history!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) WONDERFUL Vintage Hacking Jacket!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Dating from the 1960s, this is a wonderful muted Glen Plaid in a muted colourway of petrol blue, forest green, and peat black that's evocative of the 1950s and 1960s, and is rarely, if ever, seen now. This has the classically 1960s narrow lapels, and two front flapped hacking pockets. It also has a fully functional hacking ticket pocket. It has a twin vent, as befits its Anglophile heritage, and two button cuffs. It is half canvassed, and half-lined.

This was Custom Tailored by Sears, back when they made very nice and very serious clothes indeed.... If you doubt this looking at today's Sears, just remember who brought us the original horsehide Hercules jackets!

This jacket is in Very Good condition; it has some minor fraying to the lining, as shown. *As such, it's a steal at just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*3) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are ;large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealythy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bough a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*4) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*5) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*6) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $39, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Banana Republic Trucker jacket*

Hailing from the glory days of Banana Republic, when it was still Safari-themed and under the control of the Zieglers, this classic denim trucker jacket is a wonderful example of the best of BR. (Read more about the old-school Banana Republic on my Facebook page, at *WaterhollowTweed*) Classic, utilitarian, and made to last, it has all of the features you'd want on a classic trucker, and nothing more. Two chest pockets fastened with sturdy metal buttons, a button front whose placket is reinforced with additional stitching, side adjusters at the back, two front hand-warmer pockets, a leather collar, and button cuffs.

Moreover, this is in absolutely excellent condition, with no wear at all to any of the buttonholes--a rarity on a jacket this age! And it's a lovely moss green--as befits BR's safari theme.

Made in Hong Kong, back when they were a Crown Colony of the remaining British Empire, this is sized Small, and a steal at just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on more tweeds!*

*As always, I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*3) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*6) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8





    

*7) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*8) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*10) NOS MADE IN ITALY Brooks Brothers guncheck.*

This is a New Old Stock jacket, and, as such, is in excellent condition; with the exception of the right-hand exterior pocket all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in their original pouch.

This is a wonderful jacket! Cut from mid-weight wool this has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also wonderful; a traditional English guncheck pattern, with overchecking in autumnal bracken, sky blue, peat black, and forest green on a golden brown background. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Made in Italy.

*Since it is NOS it is, of course, in excellent condition.

This is a steal at just $50, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



    

*11) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed jacket is an absolute classic and a staple of any traditional wardrobe--and this is a lovely example for a larger chap!

Cut from classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It features metal-shanked football buttons in black; three to each sleeve. It appears half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 50R, but measures smaller:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*12) RARE IVY/TRAD CLASSIC--a tweed stroller!*

The "stroller"--a combination of jacket and waistcoat--is an increasingly rare Ivy classic, and this is a lovely example. (I'll also be posting a wonderful example from J. Press shortly.) Made for Neiman Marcus, the tweed has a soft moss green base with a bracken and sky-blue windowpane overcheck; perfect for Fall, Winter, and Spring!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. It has a standard two-button closure, and three button cuffs. The waistcoat has four fully functional pockets.

This was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except that one of the cuff buttons on the jacket has broken. Since this has no faux buttonholes this is an easy fix; just remove it and its companion on the other sleeve, and convert this to a two-button cuff jacket!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25 3/4





       

*13) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*15) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are still basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*16) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I believe that the Pomeroy jacket has appeared here before...and I can't believe I'm seeing it again. That burgundy tweed is laugh-out-loud awesome, too: I believe that color is favored by Bilbo Baggins as played by Martin Freeman.

I bought 3 tweeds from Tweedy last winter, but nothing in my size (usu. 44L or 46L has appeared in a while).


----------



## Duvel

About 3/4 of an inch more in the chest and I'd grab that sucker. I'm tempted as it is.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I believe that the Pomeroy jacket has appeared here before...and I can't believe I'm seeing it again. That burgundy tweed is laugh-out-loud awesome, too: I believe that color is favored by Bilbo Baggins as played by Martin Freeman.
> 
> I bought 3 tweeds from Tweedy last winter, but nothing in my size (usu. 44L or 46L has appeared in a while).


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Pants!*

*All Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Pendelton Charcoal Gray*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel.
However, upon closer inspection at home, you can see where there used to be
braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside
of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These
little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread. 
Thus, they are listed as Very Good condition and priced accordingly.
*VG Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Does anyone have a need for a pair of AE Grayson's in black? Size 11 great condition, I was unsure because of them being black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Shoes are in excellent condition very little signs of wear. Price is $35, PM for any detail, offers. Florsheim imperial short wing, burgundy In color assembled in the USA size 12.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Full Norfolk Jacket in Derby Tweed!*

Both Derby tweed and Full Norfolk Jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, and so this jacket--a full Norfolk cut from hard wearing Derby tweed--is a double rarity.

And not only is this jacket a double rarity--it's a terrific (and terrifically serious) piece of field gear. Norfolk jackets were designed in C19th England as field gear, especially for shooting; it's thus appropriate that Britain's Rifle Corps wore them as uniform in 1859 - 1960. This example has all of the features that you'd expect in a Norfolk that was designed for field use.

First, it has two deep front bellows pockets to hold field equipment; these have deep flaps to protect the contents from rain, and wide mouths to allow for ease of access. The bellows feature allows a lot more bulky items to be stored in these than regular patch pockets. It also has a, of course, a fully functional and adjustable belt to secure the waist against wind; this is held to the body by the traditional half-Norfolk straps sewn vertically on the front of the jacket. It also has a deep inverted box pleat at the back to allow for ease of movement and rapid changes in shoulder posture--crucial when shooting gamebirds, or climbing over stiles or fences. It is reinforced at the shoulders for shooting, and also in recognition that these are traditional weak points in a working jacket. It has NO cuff buttons--these are ornamental on a jacket like this, serve no real purpose, but would be inclined to snag on briars or wire. Since they're a net drawback, they're left off. It has a deep interior chest pocket, and a reinforced game pocket on the inside. It closes with four oversized front buttons, designed to be easy to use even in winter cold. It has a single vent.

This is a serious Norfolk field jacket, not a modern fashion reproduction.

The Derby tweed that it's cut from is beautiful; my pictures really don't do it justice. *(More information about Derby Tweed can be found on my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed.*) The base is a lovely light moss green herringbone, shot through with single vertical stripes of forest green and berry red.

It was, of course, made in the United Kingdom--and, moreover, it was made for "Lynton Crest Tailored" clothing, which specialized in country tweeds and outerwear in England. Judging by the interior label and the style of numbering on the inspection tag this dates from the mid 1960s.

It's also in absolutely excellent condition; I suspect that this was purchased in the United Kingdom on someone's vacation, brought to the USA--and then never worn.

Lynton Norfolks in more used condition than this appear occasionally on eBay and Etsy, where they command c.$200+. As such, this is a steal at just $149, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Given its heft this should be considered outerwear, rather than a sports jacket. As such, please take this into account when assessing the measurements, below, and judge them against a well-fitting Field coat, such as a Barbour.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Levi's - American Classic!*

*Everything is in great condition. No wear on hems, pockets,
waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 34x36*


Click pics for larger view.

  
 
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in ?? (Columbia?)
*TAGGED: 34x36*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 44.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 38x30*


Click pics for larger view.

  
   
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38x30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20*

**************************************************
*Levi Denim Trucker Jacket - Medium*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition* Very slight flaw on back (see pics)
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Medium*
S2S: 21"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 25.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 25"
P2C: 20.5"
P2H: 13.5"
*PRICE: $25* (Heavy shipping weight)

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*YET MORE TWEEDS! Rare Harris Tweed, Vintage 3/2 sacks, and more! *

*I have yet more wonderful tweeds to pass on today--including some WONDERFUL and rare Harris Tweeds, some lovely British tweeds, some cut from Dormeuil cloth, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*2) MADE IN ITALY SIlk-Linen-Wool Brooks Brothers Tweed 3/2 sack Jacket--with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made in Italy, this is cut from a cloth that's a blend of silk, linen, and wool, which gives it a wonderfully soft hand and a beautiful drape. The cloth is a miniature herringbone in a lovely classic shade of blue that's just a touch lighter than navy--David Hume would approve of this, and wouldn't consider this description to be "missing" anything at all! 

The jacket itself is beautifully cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a wonderfully liquid lapel roll, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring. It has patch pockets--highly desirable, and increasingly rare--which feature lapped borders. The center back seam is also lapped, and terminates in a single hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is steal at just

*$50, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 28 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*3) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*4) VINTAGE 3/2 Tweed Sack in a beautiful and striking plaid!*

Judging from the Union label this dates from the late 1960s, and was made for Macy's--back when Macy's was a store you'd want to buy clothing from, as it was still selling classic Made in the USA items... Like this wonderful 3/2 sack tweed! (Try finding a 3/2 sack at Macy's now, half a century after this little gem was first purchased....) While this is unapologetically a plaid tweed, it's not a bold "blanket" plaid, and so could readily be worn by anyone in any situation where tweed is appropriate. And the plaid is lovely; string, but not overwhelming, and a lovely medly of autumnal russets, brackets, peat black and tan.

The jacket itself is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a lapped center seam and a hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. 'm very conservative at grading vintage jackets, reserving "Excellent" for those that are NOS or close to it, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a bargain at

*just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
SLeeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 29 5/8





   

*5) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED, sold by "Scotland by the Yard"!*

I featured the interior label from this jacket on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*, earlier this week, lamenting the decline of humorous interior labels such as this one--who could fail to like a store that specializes in Scottish items, with a focus on menswear, called "Scotland by the Yard"? 

The appeal of this jacket doesn't solely like in its interior label, of course. The fabric is a lovely classic dark charcoal herringbone. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in the USA. It is a contemporary two button front model, with three button cuffs. All of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris tweed. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30





    

*6) Barleycorn HARRIS TWEED from Princeton University Store. *

This is a lovely barleycorn Harris Tweed, one of the rarer weaves, in a lovely colourway that's a medley of dark blues, lighter blues, and various shades of grey. (Although there are NOT 50 here.) It's an absolutely beautiful fabric; my pictures really don't do it justice at all.

This was made for the Princeton University Store, so its Ivy credentials are impeccable. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, and is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs; the buttons are metal-shanked football buttons of the sort that are perfect for Harris. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition except for the small rub frays at the interior pocket. It's a bargain at

*just $40, or offer.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## sskim3

Sadly, I need to downsize my wardrobe so I am parting with this beautiful coat reluctantly. I am hoping it finds a happy home and it has tons of life left. The SWMBO calls it the hobo jacket and wants it gone ASAP. I am a 40/42 depending on brand and it has a very good fit. Asking 100 OBO with free shipping CONUS. Just offer me something 

Richman brothers 
Brown Herringbone Donegal Tweed made in Great Britain

Half lined, single vent, two patch pockets, one inner pocket, 3 horn buttons closure

Shoulder 18.5
Chest 46
Waist 44
Length 43
Sleeve 25 (7 in sleeve opening)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*SMALL TRAD ALERT !*

*Beautiful striped herringbone wool suit by Capper & Capper*
Approximately 38S, please see actual measurements

Vintage winter-weight wool suit from the long-gone Capper & Capper. Attractive light brown herringbone with robin's egg blue and mustard striping. See close-up images for best color representation.

Features a two-button front, three-button cuffs, half-lined, two interior pockets, subtle darts. Trousers are flat front with 2" cuffs.

Made in Philadelphia. The interior union tag places it circa 1968-76. No moth holes, rips, stains or other obvious flaws. Freshen it up with a dry cleaning and you'll be ready to roll. This suit should serve its new owner well for many years.

*Actual measurements*
*Jacket:*
Chest: 20"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Waist: 19"
Sleeve: 23.75" (+2.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"

*Trousers:*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 28.25"
Leg opening: 9.75"
Cuff width: 2"

*Asking $50>>$45 CONUS*


​
*Vintage two-button sack Blackwatch plaid jacket

Here's a in an uncommon two-button sack. 100% wool.

Made by Mavest for Hudson's menswear shop, once an iconic .

Half-lined with natural shoulders and three-button cuffs. One is detached but I found it in a pocket. This would be an easy fix for your dry cleaner or tailor.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, rips, funky smells or any other noticeable flaws.

Measurements:

Shoulders 17"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"
Chest 40"
Waist: 37"
Sleeve: 24" (+2")

Asking $40 CONUS.

*​


----------



## AWZ

*Trousers, Blazers, Suit, Pea Coat for sale*

$25 or offer
Polo Ralph Lauren Navy Corduroy Trousers
Size 33/32
Measures
Waist 16.25 in (Doubled)
Inseam 31.5
Leg Opening 8.25


























$40 or offer
NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Chocolate Brown Corduroy Trousers
Size 32/32
Measures
Waist 16 in (Doubled)
Inseam 32 in
Leg Opening 8.75

























$25 or offer
Bills Khakis M2 Tan Corduroy Trousers
Size 34
Measures
Waist 17 in (Doubled)
Inseam 33.5 in
Leg Opening 9.25 in


































$20 or offer
Brooks Brothers 346 Carmel Corduroy Trousers
Size 36/32
Measures
Waist 18 in (Doubled)
Inseam 32 in
Leg Opening 8.75 in

























$20 or offer
Blarney Woollen Mills Cream Aran %100 Wool Sweater (Made in Ireland)
Measures
Chest 25 in (Doubled)
Waist 24 in (Doubled)
Length BOC 29 in
Sleeve Length From Collar 29.75 in

































$30 or offer
Celtic Country Navy Aran %100 Wool Sweater (Made in Ireland)
Size Large
Measures
Chest 24 in (Doubled)
Waist 21 in (Doubled)
Length BOC 27.5 in
Sleeve Length From Collar 30 in































$40 or offer
Brooks Brother Navy Blazer Worst Wool, 3/2 Roll, Patch Pocket
Size 41 R
Measures
Chest 20 in
Shoulders 18 in
Waist 19.25 in
Length BOC 30.25
Sleeve 24.5 in

























$50 or offer
Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer Worst Wool 3/2 Roll Sack, Triple Patch Pocket
Measures
Chest 21 in
Shoulders 17.75 in
Waist 20 in
Length BOC 31 in
Sleeve 25 in

































$40
Vineyard Vines Navy Blazer 3 Button, Linen, Triple Patch Pocket
Chest 24.5 in
Shoulders 20.25 in
Waist 22.5 in
Length BOC 31.75 in
Sleeve 25.5 in


























$70 or offer
Custom Made, New Providence Mens Shop Grey Plaid with Blue Over Check, Worst Wool, 3/2 Roll Sack Suit
Near perfect!
Jacket
Chest 22.25 in
Shoulder 19.75 in
Waist 21.5 in
Length BOC 32 in
Sleeve 25.25 in
Trousers
Waist 18.25 in
Inseam 29 in
Leg Opening 8.25 in










































$40 or offer
DSCP Quarterdeck Collection Black Pea Coat
%100
Size 46 Xl
Measures
Chest 24.5 in
Shoulder 20.5 in
Waist 24 in
Length BOC 36.25 in
Sleeve 27.5 in


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beretta Field Coat, sold by Schneider's of Salzburg!*

Made by Beretta, the Italian gunsmiths and field sports specialists, this wonderful jacket is perfect for the Fall, whether you're in town or in the Field. Although there is no fabric content listed this appears to be cut from a moleskin type fabric, which would be fully appropriate for its sporting heritage. The jacket is a lovely shade of mocha brown; my pictures really don't do it justice at all!

As well as being exceptionally handsome this jacket is simply packed with features. It has two reinforced flapped patch field pockets at the front, and a zippered (and deep) ticket pocket on the right hand side. It also has a front zippered security pocket on the left next to the placket. The sleeves feature cuff belts so that they can be adjusted for warmth, and the coat fastens with both oversize buttons and a front zipper. The interior features two inside chest pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It has a quilted lining for warmth. It hs a single center hook vent.

This jacket was originally retailed by Scheinder's of Salzburg, one of Austria's premier outdoor clothing specialists--field jackets and loden outwear abound!

This jacket is in excellent condition, with two very minor flaws. First, the interior size label is missing from inside on the interior pockets. Second, there is a small scuff line on the back--which you'd acquire quickly from normal wear anyway!

Asking *just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19 1/2 (across the back)
Length: 32 3/4 (measured from the bottom of the collar)


----------



## Odradek

sskim3 said:


> Brown Herringbone Donegal Tweed made in Great Britain


Donegal Tweed, but loomed in Great Britain?

Somebody was stretching the facts with that labelling.

Still, a lovely coat and a pity it's too large for me.


----------



## sskim3

Odradek said:


> Donegal Tweed, but loomed in Great Britain?
> 
> Somebody was stretching the facts with that labelling.
> 
> Still, a lovely coat and a pity it's too large for me.


LOL - I was confused at first as well, but I got over it since it is a nice coat and warm.


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE MURRAY'S TOGGERY HOUNDSTOOTH TWEED*

I obtained this about a year ago from member CMDC. I love it, but have to admit the fit just isn't right for me. Hence, why I'd like to pass it on. I'm certain the lucky buyer will be very pleased with this very Trad tweed.

* 3/2 sack, two-button sleeves.
* Made in the USA, union label places it circa 1968-76.
* Half lined, hook vent.
* Lovely colors for fall and beyond! No flaws.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 43"
Waist: 41"
Sleeve: 23.5"
Length from BOC: 30.5 (+2")

Asking the same price I paid: *$45 CONUS.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
RALPH LAUREN POLO FAIR ISLE WOOL SWEATER VEST*

Tagged size L, please see measurements.
Clean with no flaws, ready to wear.

Chest: 21"
Length: 25"

*Asking $20 CONUS.*


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> LE "Must Iron" OCBD, size 16-34 excellent condition with minimal wear on the shirt. $17 (shipping included) still available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE MURRAY'S TOGGERY HOUNDSTOOTH TWEED*
> 
> I obtained this about a year ago from member CMDC. I love it, but have to admit the fit just isn't right for me. Hence, why I'd like to pass it on. I'm certain the lucky buyer will be very pleased with this very Trad tweed.
> 
> * 3/2 sack, two-button sleeves.
> * Made in the USA, union label places it circa 1968-76.
> * Half lined, hook vent.
> * Lovely colors for fall and beyond! No flaws.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 43"
> Waist: 41"
> Sleeve: 23.5"
> Length from BOC: 30.5 (+2")
> 
> Asking the same price I paid: *$45 CONUS.*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> RALPH LAUREN POLO FAIR ISLE WOOL SWEATER VEST*
> 
> Tagged size L, please see measurements.
> Clean with no flaws, ready to wear.
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Length: 25"
> 
> *Asking $20 CONUS.*


....Murrays Toggery in Newark, Del.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crs

Odradek said:


> Donegal Tweed, but loomed in Great Britain?
> 
> Somebody was stretching the facts with that labelling.
> 
> Still, a lovely coat and a pity it's too large for me.


I have one similarly labeled and was confused, but ultimately it was too inexpensive, beautiful and HEAVY to resist.


----------



## gamma68

AshScache said:


> ....Murrays Toggery in Newark, Del.?


From "The Review," Univ. of Delaware school newspaper, dated April 15, 1966:


----------



## swb120

*Original Banana Republic jacket - made in England; 2 plaid Gant Salty Dog shirts sz Large*

A vintage Banana Republic jacket, likely from the 80s, from the days when BR made beautiful things and was considered solidly in the Preppy Handbook/neo-Trad. Made in England, cordoroy detailing around collar, sleeves and waist, plain interior. Padded but not bulky. Size Medium. Chest: 22-23". Asking *$45 shipped CONUS*.



    

More late 80s/early 90s love - GANT!

Two Gant "Salty Dog" lightweight plaid shirts for sale (anyone remember these from college?), both size Large (chest pit to pit = 24"). The red one is in great shape - made in USA; the blue one is a beautiful washed out color (almost madras) but has some wear on the collar (see pics), is made in Hong Kong and a spot on the sleeve (not terribly noticable). The closeup photos are the best representation of the colors. *Asking $30 shipped CONUS for both*.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Brand New Without Tag! Only worn once to try it on, sleeves are too long for me. Perfect condition, blemish free, no signs of wear. Lands End 17-37 PPBD Non-Iron $22 free shipping. Pm for details, offers, interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Two *new* Club Monaco shirts. Made in USA by Brooks Brothers. 
Black White Gingham 14.5-33, P2P 19.5 $24
Blue White Stripe 14.5-32, P2P 18.5 $24
Buy the pair for $42


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. Contact me for international shipping quote. No volume discount. First quality unless otherwise noted but labels marked to prevent return to BB.

I measured most of these or at least the same size/model. If the one you want doesn't have measurements, check identical size/model sweaters. *Measurements are on price tags, click to enlarge. P is P2P, L is length from top of collar.*

Retail on the Cashmere sweaters ranges from $348 to $498.

When ordering or asking a question about a sweater cut and paste my description in the PM.

Burgundy Cashmere V Small $145
Dark Green Cashmere V Small $145


Lt Blue 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere V Neck. Small. $135SOLD
Purple 3 Ply Scottish Cashmere Crew. Small. $135SOLD
Yellow BBCC Scottish Cashmere V Neck. Small. $135


Black 3 Ply Italian Cashmere V Neck P20.5, L25 Small $135
Dark Brown 3 Ply Italian Cashmere V Neck Small $135SOLD
Burgundy 3 Ply Italian Cashmere V Neck P20.5, L25 Small $135SOLD


Black BBCC Cashmere V Small $140SOLD
Aqua BBCC Cashmere V Small Tiny hole on inside of neck by label (pictured). Small $125


Oatmeal Cashmere BBCC V Small $145SOLD
Burgundy Cashmere V Small $145


Green Shetland Crew. Small. $50SOLD
Brown Saxxon Cable Crew Small $95


Camel Cardigan. Small $100
Camel Brown/Tan Argyle V Neck Small $100


Navy Rib Merino Vest V Small $45
Lt Tan BBCC Silk/Cotton Solid Argyle Vest V Small $45


Tan/Brown Argyle BBCC 4-Ply Scottish Cashmere V (arms and back are argyle) Small $135***SOLD***
Red/Navy/Green/Black Argyle 3-Ply Scottish Cashmere V (arms and back are Navy Small $135SOLD
Brown/Tan Scottish Cashmere V (arms and back are brown) Small $135


Black Fleece Brown w Lt Blue Overcheck Turtleneck. Retail $450. BB0 $170
Black Fleece Brown w Lt Blue Overcheck Turtleneck. Retail $450. BB1 $170


Black Fleece Charcoal Gray w Lt Gray/Crimson trim. Wool, Retail $350. $145


Tan Diamond Scottish Cashmere Crew P20 L25.75 Small $135
Tan Brown 4 Ply Scottish Cashmere V Neck Argyle. Back and Sleeves are argyle. Small $145SOLD








[/URL]

Navy Saxxon Wool Fisherman's Sweater Medium $120


Cotton/Cashmere Fisherman's Two Toggle Shawl Sweater. Navy with Two Blue Stripes on Collar. Medium P2P 21.25, L 26 $100
Cotton/Cashmere Fisherman's Two Toggle Shawl Sweater. Navy with Two Blue Stripes on Collar. Large P2P 22.5, L 26.5 $100
Actual color is a dark navy blue. Retail is $248.


Gray Supima Cotton Heavyweight Fisherman's Toggle Shawl Sweater Large $100


Light Blue Cashmere Crew Large $135
Red Cashmere Crew Large $135SOLD
Darker Red Cashmere Crew Large $135


Brown Tan Argyle Camel Hair V Large $100
Black Cashmere Turtleneck Large $135


Pastel Green Cashmere V Large $135
Pastel Yellow Cashmere V Large $135


----------



## Steve Smith

*Blowout*****NWT Brooks Brothers Non-Iron Blue/White Supima Cotton Bengal Stripe Spread Collar*

Price includes US shipping. All are first quality but have a mark on the neck label to prevent return to BB.

These shirts currently retail for $92.

*$37 shipped to US.*

*SLIM FIT*
14.5-34, 15-35, 15.5-33, 15.5-35, 15.5-36, 16-35, 16-36, 16.5-35, 16.5-36, 18-35


----------



## TweedyDon

*c. 36, 38. WONDERFUL 3/2 sack Bottle Green Flannel Blazer by Southwick for The English Shop of Princeton!*

*WONDERFUL Bottle Green Flannel 3/2 Sack Blazer from The English Shop of Princeton... for a smaller chap!*

This is beautiful! Made by Southwick, one of the great AMerican clothiers, this is cut from lovely thick wool flannel with a terrific hand and drape. It's cut as a traditional American 3/2 sack jacket. This is as you'd expect, since this lovely jacket was made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the great bastions of Ivy Style from the 1950s until the 1990s. (More information about The English Shop can be found on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*)

The jacket is fully canvassed, and half-lined. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets--and here they are set off with lapped edging. It has lovely natural shoulders. The jacket has a single hook vent, and the traditional two button cuffs. All of the buttons are intact and original, and are a lovely shade of vintage pewter, the perfect complement to the jacket's colouring.

The colouring of the cloth does the jacket full justice, being a lovely muted bottle green, the standard Ivy alternate to the usual conformist navy.

This jacket was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Jackets this nice, from The English Shop, in this size and condition, crop up only rarely, so if it's your size don't hesitate to garb it! Especially since I'm asking

*only $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 22 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 3/4


----------



## plupy

*ISO: Vtg Brooks tartan shirts sz 15*

Can't remember what Brooks called these Makers shirts but I always wanted one. Finally hit paydirt at a rummage sale last weekend and now thirsting for more. Anybody have one or more for sale? Looking for all of the tartans and multiples are OK because they don't last forever -- size 14 1/2 or 15. Thanks, guys!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Aquascutum Suit Charcoal w/Blue & Tan Pin Stripes*

The fabric is a nice darker charcoal with blue pin stripe and even thinner tan stripe (almost dotted line); Very nice fabric!

T. Madden & Co. was a small men's clothing shop located a bit north of Los Angeles. Opened in the 90's, but didn't last very long. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice suit.
*JACKET:*
2 Button w/Darts (very subtle - see pics); Full Canvas
Single Vent; Bessom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% wool.
TAGGED: ??
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32.5"
Sleeve: 26.5" + <1"
*PANTS:*
Double Reverse Pleats; Split Waist;
French Fly; Braces Buttons; 100% Wool
TAGGED: ??
Waist: 37.5" +1"
Inseam: 31.5" + <1"
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10" / 1.5" Cuffs
2x Reverse Pleats; 9 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, 1 w/button

*PRICE: $60 > $50*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## adoucett

*NWT Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece tie*

Self-lined and made of a wool/silk blend. Prince of Wales glen plaid in a perfect color for fall.

Retail $135. Asking $35 shipped

*New in box Social Primer for Brooks Brothers bow tie and cumberbund set*

Size S/M

Retail $175. Asking $42 shipped


----------



## jogowill

Drop.



jogowill said:


> CORBIN SC IN NAVY FLANNEL
> 
> Vent liner partially detached, but it is not at all visible. An easy (and optional) fix.
> 
> *$28 CONUS or offer*
> 
> P2P: 20
> Shoulder: 17.25
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length (BoC): 28


----------



## Tipperary

I'd like to post in here for the first time, if I may. This exchange seems to be a great idea. 


My measurements: 

Waist - 28" (natural), 29/30" (regular rise) 
Chest - 38" 

Head size (for hats) - 7.5" (or 60cm) 
Shoes - 9D 
Shirts - 15 /34 


Mostly have what I need, but I wouldn't mind adding the following items: 

Harris Tweed/hefty wool houndstooth jacket (canvassed, in any colour apart from black/white) 
Brogue shoes 
Trilby or otherwise fedora-esque hat (fur felt)

That's about it. I shall post pictures of a fairly recent acquisition soon; bearing in mind that this whole business is new to me. 


Thanks!


----------



## Tipperary

Edit: 

(Jacket has been sold)


----------



## jogowill

*

TWEEDS!

ALL ARE MADE IN USA. PRICES INCLUDE CONUS SHIPPING. OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

CLICK ON IMAGES TO SEE MORE.

1) Stanley Blacker:

*Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24.25
Length: 30.25

$48 or offer



*2) Christian Brooks

*Chest: 23
Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31

$42 or offer



*3) Lands' End*

Chest: 22
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 23.75
Length: 32

$42 or offer



*4) Hardwick
*
Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Length: 31.5

Tiny hole in back. Not at all noticeable without looking for it, and probably a fairly easy fix for a decent tailor. See pictures.

$25 or offer



*5) No label

*Chest: 19
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 23.5
Length: 29

Two moth bites on right shoulder. They are fairly noticeable, but this jacket is awesome enough that, were it my size, I would wear the darn thing proudly, sartorial propriety be damned. And perhaps the bites are reparable? I have no idea.

It could also use a good press. The left lapel is wandering.

$15 or offer


----------



## ATL

One pair of Aldens left. 9.5 c/e. 

Hit me up. $150 shipped. 

Better pics:


----------



## Bernie Zack

Hello Gents! I am in the market for a red cardigan sweater vest. Not looking for "vintage." Size: 24 to 26 in across chest (somewhere between a large or XL) If anyone has one that you are looking to unload, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS On remaining tweeds!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*3) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*4) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*5) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*6) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $42, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*7) MADE IN ITALY SIlk-Linen-Wool Brooks Brothers Tweed 3/2 sack Jacket--with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made in Italy, this is cut from a cloth that's a blend of silk, linen, and wool, which gives it a wonderfully soft hand and a beautiful drape. The cloth is a miniature herringbone in a lovely classic shade of blue that's just a touch lighter than navy--David Hume would approve of this, and wouldn't consider this description to be "missing" anything at all! 

The jacket itself is beautifully cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a wonderfully liquid lapel roll, as you'd expect from Italian tailoring. It has patch pockets--highly desirable, and increasingly rare--which feature lapped borders. The center back seam is also lapped, and terminates in a single hook vent. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is steal at just

*$45, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 28 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2



      

*8) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*9) VINTAGE 3/2 Tweed Sack in a beautiful and striking plaid!*

Judging from the Union label this dates from the late 1960s, and was made for Macy's--back when Macy's was a store you'd want to buy clothing from, as it was still selling classic Made in the USA items... Like this wonderful 3/2 sack tweed! (Try finding a 3/2 sack at Macy's now, half a century after this little gem was first purchased....) While this is unapologetically a plaid tweed, it's not a bold "blanket" plaid, and so could readily be worn by anyone in any situation where tweed is appropriate. And the plaid is lovely; string, but not overwhelming, and a lovely medly of autumnal russets, brackets, peat black and tan.

The jacket itself is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a lapped center seam and a hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. 'm very conservative at grading vintage jackets, reserving "Excellent" for those that are NOS or close to it, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a bargain at

*just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
SLeeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 29 5/8





   

*10) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*11) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*12) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8





    

*13) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $30, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*14) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*15) NOS MADE IN ITALY Brooks Brothers guncheck.*

*CLAIMED*

This is a New Old Stock jacket, and, as such, is in excellent condition; with the exception of the right-hand exterior pocket all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in their original pouch.

This is a wonderful jacket! Cut from mid-weight wool this has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are also wonderful; a traditional English guncheck pattern, with overchecking in autumnal bracken, sky blue, peat black, and forest green on a golden brown background. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, with a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Made in Italy.

*Since it is NOS it is, of course, in excellent condition.

Tagged 40R, this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



    

*16) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed jacket is an absolute classic and a staple of any traditional wardrobe--and this is a lovely example for a larger chap!

Cut from classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It features metal-shanked football buttons in black; three to each sleeve. It appears half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 50R, but measures smaller:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*17) RARE IVY/TRAD CLASSIC--a tweed stroller!*

The "stroller"--a combination of jacket and waistcoat--is an increasingly rare Ivy classic, and this is a lovely example. (I'll also be posting a wonderful example from J. Press shortly.) Made for Neiman Marcus, the tweed has a soft moss green base with a bracken and sky-blue windowpane overcheck; perfect for Fall, Winter, and Spring!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. It has a standard two-button closure, and three button cuffs. The waistcoat has four fully functional pockets.

This was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except that one of the cuff buttons on the jacket has broken. Since this has no faux buttonholes this is an easy fix; just remove it and its companion on the other sleeve, and convert this to a two-button cuff jacket!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25 3/4





       

*18) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*19) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are still basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







      

*20) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:


----------



## Bernie Zack

Bernie Zack said:


> Hello Gents! I am in the market for a red cardigan sweater vest. Not looking for "vintage." Size: 24 to 26 in across chest (somewhere between a large or XL) If anyone has one that you are looking to unload, please let me know. Thanks.


Please let me know by PM. Thanks again!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Banana Republic Trucker jacket*

Hailing from the glory days of Banana Republic, when it was still Safari-themed and under the control of the Zieglers, this classic denim trucker jacket is a wonderful example of the best of BR. (Read more about the old-school Banana Republic on my Facebook page, at *WaterhollowTweed*) Classic, utilitarian, and made to last, it has all of the features you'd want on a classic trucker, and nothing more. Two chest pockets fastened with sturdy metal buttons, a button front whose placket is reinforced with additional stitching, side adjusters at the back, two front hand-warmer pockets, a leather collar, and button cuffs.

Moreover, this is in absolutely excellent condition, with no wear at all to any of the buttonholes--a rarity on a jacket this age! And it's a lovely moss green--as befits BR's safari theme.

Made in Hong Kong, back when they were a Crown Colony of the remaining British Empire, this is sized Small, and a steal at just *$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*SPECTACULAR Pumpkin Orange Two Button Sack!*

This is a beautiful jacket by F.W. Donnelly of Trenton; I've outlined some of the history of this classic upscale men's clothiers on my Facebook Page, *WaterhollowTweed!*

This wonderful jacket shows exactly why its clothing was so sought after!

Cut from lovely mid-weight hopsack, the first and most obvious characteristic of this jacket is its colour--an absolutely BEAUTIFUL pumpkin orange! My pictures really don't do the beauty of this jacket justice at all--it's absolutely stunning. Moreover, given that this Page is focused on Ivy Style, I should note that given the proximity of Trenton to Princeton this jacket was almost certainly intended by Donnelly's to be sold to a Princeton alum. to wear at his Reunions..... Similar jackets about on Nassau Street and in Palmer Square on Princeton's older alumni during the annual Reunion Weekend.

The cut of this jacket does full justice to its spectacular colouring. A classic two button sack--a cut that is considerably rarer than the already rare 3/2 sack jacket--this features flapped pockets and two button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and half-lined. It features twin vents and two button cuffs. It has lovely natural shoulders and classically narrow 1950s-1960s lapels. It was, of course, Union made in the USA in the early 1960s. Despite its age, this wonderful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--although since it has been stored, unworn, for at last 15 years (I have partial provenance!) it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

If this jacket is your size, don't hesitate--you're unlikely ever to see anything else like this, and almost certainly not in this condition!

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4"
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4")
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW AND UNWORN! GORGEOUS Brooks Bros. "Madison" Hacking Jacket and "Regent" Guncheck!*

These BEAUTIFUL jackets are both new, and unworn, although they lack their tags and the basting has been removed from the pockets and vent. They are both in immaculate condition, and neither has been altered.

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA* on both of these jackets; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) BEAUTIFUL "Regent" fit Guncheck Sports Jacket.
*
This is absolutely beautiful! New, and unworn, but with the basting removed from its pockets and vent, this is an absolutely beautiful and classic guncheck. The colourway and patterning are wonderful, and beautifully autumnal; horizonal stripes of dark ripe damson purple and bracken complementing the moss green, evening blue, and rich chestnut of the vertical stripes. This is an absolutely beautiful jacket--my pictures don't do it justice at all!

The cut and quality of the jacket, however, do full justice to the patterning and colourway. This jacket is fully canvassed (indeed, its even labelled as such in case there is doubt!), and features pick stitching throughout the lining. The pockets are flapped, and have terrific pattern matching; this has four button cuffs. true to its sporting heritage this features a twin vent. Although this jacket is subtly darted it has a 3/2 lapel, with a beautifully fluid roll. The shell is, of course, wool, while the half-lining is a blend of bemberg and cotton. The sleeve linings are 100% bemberg.

This jacket is in absolutely immaculate, as-new condition. It retails for a small fortune at Brooks Brothers, but can be yours for *just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 43L, and unaltered. This measures:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2







        

* 2) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! 42L Brooks Brothers "Madison" fit Hacking Jacket. Fabric woven in England!*

As with the guncheck, above, this gorgeous jacket is new, and unworn, although its tags have all been removed and the basting from the pockets and vent has been removed, also.

This jacket is spectacular! Cut from a beautiful woolen cloth woven in England, the patterning and colourway of the shell are perfectly English, and absolutely perfect for afternoon walks on your estate, grouse shooting on the moors, or simply tramping through the woods in search of chestnuts with the Labrador. This would also be utterly acceptable for a less formal dinner party in the nicer parts of Gloustershire, or to attend the County Court in your role as the local magistrate! The base of this cloth is a classic English moss green; the windowpane overchecking is in russet red and dark blue.

My pictures don't do this justice at all--but the cut of the jacket does full justice to the quality of the cloth that it's made from! Cut as an English hacking jacket, this has a traditional country three button front. The two primary front pockets are slightly slanted, as you'd expect on a hacking jacket, as is the fully functional ticket pocket. It has slightly military shoulders in the English tradition. This jacket is--of course!--twin vented; moreover, it includes in the interior a lining vent strip, designed to keep the vent from opening too far when the jacket is worn, a feature that very few jackets have unless they are custom made. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined. The lining is Bemberg, and features pick stitching throughout. The jacket has four button cuffs.

This jacket is in absolutely immaculate condition. Originally, this cost a small fortune; here, *it is merely $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *

*Tagged 42L and unaltered. This measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*YET MORE Fall Trad/Ivy Jackets--including some GRAILS! RARE Manx Tweed, Harris Tweed, more!*

*I have several more beautiful Fall jackets to pass on today--including an exceptionally rare Manx Tweed, Harris Tweed, a wonderful bottle-green cord, and some wonderful vintage pieces!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*.....

......and please do check out and "like" my new Facebook Page, *WaterhollowTweed!*

*1) RARE MANX TWEED by Racquet Club!*

This is wonderful--Manx Tweed is now EXTREMELY rare, which is a great pity as it's easily one of the best of Britain's regional tweeds. The Isle of Man is beautiful, and windswept, and home to the now very rare breed of Loaghtan sheep, whose fleece are traditionally used in the making of Manx tweed. When washed in the exceptionally pure water of the Isle, the long, soft fibres of the fleece of these sheep produce a tweed that is extremely soft--noticeably softer than Harris and Donegal, even on first touch--yet exceptionally warm and hardwearing. Unfortunately, not only are the native Loaghtan sheep now an "at risk" Rare Breed (one of the major breeding flocks is now located in Devon, England, rather than on the Isle, although they are still very popular in their original Isle), but there is only one mill left producing Manx tweed, Laxey Woollen Mill, which has been operating for over 100 years. Given the recent vintage of this jacket, the tweed that it was produced from was certainly loomed by Laxey.

Loagthtan rams grow either four and six horns, giving them a rather demonic appearance! Like this...

​
The Manx tweed that this jacket is made from is beautiful. It has the classic hand and drape of Manx tweed, and is a lovely classic barleycord pattern with a classic subdued Manx colourway--muted greys, browns, and blues with earth striping throughout. This jacket is a classic two button closure with subtle darting; it appears fully canvas and is fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and features classic leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. It was Union Made in the USA.... for the now-defunct Racquet Club, a company that had a pronounced Anglophilic-Preppy sensibility.

This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal *at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4







  

*2) Lovely Vintage Shepard's Check Tweed!*

This is absolutely lovely! A classic shepard's check--a pattern that is rarely seen nowadays--this jacket has a terrific colourway, being a medley of chestnut brown, russet, and black on a classic cream background. It is a standard contemporary two button front with very subtle darting. It is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The buttons are classic leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. Although there is no country of origin listed this was clearly Made in the USA. It's in Very Good condition; it could just use a dry clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 38R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29





   

*3) Dark Bottle Green Wide Wade Cord Jacket*

An academic Ivy classic, cord jackets traditionally come in brown or green--and this is one of the lovelier green ones I've seen! Cut from a lovely soft bottle-green wide wale corduroy, this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30



     

*4) GRAIL ITEM! A GORGEOUS smaller Hacking jacket by Haas Custom Tailors of Baltimore!*

This is wonderful; it's hard to know where to start!

First, the tailoring.... This was made by Haas Tailoring; Haas was family-owned until it was sold in 1999 in an attempt to keep the then 172-yr old firm afloat, and was renowned for its focus on the very highest quality bespoke tailoring; even in the 1990s OTR business was only 5% of its production, the rest was MTM and bespoke. Haas was the tailor to George Bush Sr., Bill Clinton, Colin Powell, Norman Schwarzkopf--and many, many media personalities and sports stars. Its tailoring was impeccable; hand sewn buttonholes and handmade pockets, with all jackets and suits featuring handwork throughout. All of its clothing--including this jacket--was made in Baltimore.

This jacket was made for Duke C. Dorney in 1968. I can find little out about Mr. Dorney, although it is clear that he was either Duke C. Dorney III, or Duke C. Dorney IV (which is more likely), and came from an old-established Baltimore family.

Second, the patterning and colourway. This is a beautiful little guncheck, with autumnal bracken and peat black checking on a beautiful light brown base. This is a beautiful jacket!

Third, the cut and tailoring. This is a lovely rarity--a 3/2 sack cut as a hacking jacket. This has a lovely liquid lapel roll, but it also has hacking pockets, including a functional ticket pocket, and a classic hacking jacket's twin vent. It has single button cuffs. It's fully canvassed, and fully lined. The fabric has a wonderful hand and drape.

The tweed and exterior of this jacket are in excellent condition. The lining, however, while serviceable, has seen better days; it has undergone some repair in the shoulders in the past, as shown, and is starting to fray in the front lower quarters. As such, this jacket is in (conservatively) Good/Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at

*just $29, or offer... for a jacket made by Haas, tailors to two recent Presidents, this is a steal!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





        

*5) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $29, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*6) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*7) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*8) VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket in classic charcoal herringbone tweed*

Dating from February 1963, this is a lovely classic 3/2 sack jacket with a very high lapel roll; this is possibly the highest 3/2 lapel stance I've seen, and it's almost, but not quite a 3 button sack! It has beautifully narrow 1950s-1960s lapels, a lapped centre seam down the back, and a single hook vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is cut from a lovely classic charcoal herringbone tweed.

This was made for Croyden Men's Store in Trenton, NJ; although not as well known or as prestigious as the Donnelly stores, Croyden was most definitely an upscale retailer, featuring customized Hickey-Freeman suits and jackets... and running an aggressive bilboard-based advertising campaign in the 1940s and 1950s to position itself as the best men's store in Trenton!

This jacket is in Good/Very Good condition; it could do with a dry clean and a re-press on the lapels, and there is some rubbing to the interior pocket at the top--as is to be expected in a jacket of this age! 
*
It's a bargain at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Brand New Without Tag! Only worn once to try it on, sleeves are too long for me. Perfect condition, blemish free, no signs of wear. Lands End 17-37 PPBD Non-Iron $22 free shipping. Pm for details, offers, interest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> LE "Must Iron" OCBD, size 16-34 excellent condition with minimal wear on the shirt. $17 (shipping included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> All ties are in great condition $12 per or $10 per if two or more ate purchased. Pm interest, details or offers
> Robert Talbott- 4 inches in width
> BB- 3.5 inches in width
> Keys and Lockwood- 3 inches in width
> Gant- 3.5 inches in width
> Ketch- 3.5 inches width
> PRL blue label- 4 inches in width
> JaBanks- 3.5 inches in width
> Boston Traders- 4 inches in width
> R with two crowns on each side 100% wool with knit pattern- 3.5 inches in width
> Leprekon- 3 inches in width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ties are in great condition $12 per or $10 per if two or more ate purchased. Pm interest or offers, details
> 
> Jack Wood- 4 inches in width
> Ben Silver Palmetto- 3.5 inches in width
> Robert Talbot Knit- 2.25 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. D

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Sack Suit - 42L
*
Navy flannel chalkstripe 3/2 sack suit
fully canvassed
buttons for braces
Brooks standard 2 buttons on the sleeves
excellent condition - this suit appears to have been worn sparingly

Tagged 42L 37W

shoulder: 19
chest: 44
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 32.5

trouser waist: 38 with nothing to let out
trouser inseam: 31.5 with 1.75" cuffs and 1.25" hem

$40 shipped



 

*
Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit *

made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks. I think this is cheviot - it is almost tweed but not as coarse. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

$25 shipped





*Brown herringbone Harris tweed sack*
3/2 sack made of Harris tweed
Tailored by H. Oritsky for Telford's Traditional Clothes
This is from my personal collection - recently dry cleaned and ready to go
hook vent, lapped seams, half lined
excellent condition - no flaws

no tagged size
shoulder: 19
chest: 22.5
sleeves: 23.5 + 3
length: 30

*SOLD*



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4986 Medium_zpsfhe62yb2.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4987 Medium_zps0qwhcftj.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4988 Medium_zpsf2xrufjm.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4989 Medium_zpswp8hgaxf.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4990 Medium_zpsrmg7d8c5.jpg

*Huntington Donegal tweed sack*
Gray Donegal tweed with multicolored flecks
Made in the USA 3/2 sack
Hook vent, half lined
excellent condition, zero issues - I dry cleaned it and never wore it because the shoulders are too big for me

tagged 41R

shoulder:18.75
chest: 21.5
sleeves: 25 + 2 
length BOC: 30.5

*SOLD
*



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4992 Medium_zpskdfkdiks.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4993 Medium_zpswsaqhsyn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4994 Medium_zpsyoalbc3z.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4995 Medium_zpsifvtyrmt.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4996 Medium_zpsogx1azrd.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4998 Medium_zpsbrthuoeg.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4999 Medium_zps22iq02uo.jpg

*
Barbour cords
*
Golden khaki color
Pleated, unfinished hems
tagged size 36
these appear unworn and have a dry cleaning tag attached
No issues - excellent condition

waist: 38
length: 36 unfinished

$18 shipped



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4978%20Medium_zpsslrbhdjn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4979 Medium_zpsaopzk9aw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4980 Medium_zpsquukucvl.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4981 Medium_zpsrli8hohw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4982 Medium_zpssdsaupye.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4983 Medium_zpscefwdtek.jpg


----------



## Dr. D

*41R Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece Sack Suit
*
Gray glen plaid with very subtle red overcheck - looks like a solid medium gray from more than 6 feet away
3/2 sack suit with vest
fully canvassed
vest has 6 buttons and 4 pockets
Classic Brooks sack jacket style: 2 buttons on the jacket sleeves
excellent condition - there's some wear on the silky back strap of the vest (where the metal clasp cinches the back of the vest) but otherwise I see no issues

Tagged 41R (and the ink on the size tag is VERY dark, indicating this suit hasn't been cleaned many times)

shoulder: 19
chest: 43
sleeves: 24 + 3
length BOC: 30.5

vest chest: 42
vest length down back: 21.5

trouser waist: 36 +2 to let out
trouser inseam: 31 with no cuffs and 3" in hem


Three piece Golden Fleece sack suits are hard to come by - I paid over $100 for this one 4 years ago and it has been sitting unworn in my closet since then. I have worn it for 2 different tailors and both told me that the shoulders are just too much for me otherwise this wouldn't be up for sale. I recently found a glen plaid suit that fits me well so now I feel like I can finally let this go and be at peace.
 
$75 shipped


----------



## DonCiccio

Mr TweedyDon, did you get my PM man? I want to buy the BB Guncheck SC from you ;-)


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Both shirts are made by TM Lewing French cuff "must iron" 17 1/2 36: colors are white and light purple $16 per shirt pm offers or interests






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fall ties.... including many Ivy Grails! More coming later this evening...*

*I have a slew of beautiful Ivy/Trad ties to pass on today, includng some genuine GRAILS--a set of original Ivy League regimental ties, several ties from Langrock of Princeton, including a beautiful wool challis, a 1940s reversible wool tie from Trimingham's of Bermuda, plus regimentals, knits, and emblematics!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A: KNIT TIES!*

The Ivy Fall classic that goes so perfectly with tweed, I have several knit ties to offer today, in silk, wool, wool-mohair, and cotton! Unless otherwise indicated all are in excellent condition.



1) Dark Forest Green Silk Knit; Made in Italy for Land's End. Reinforced neck piece. 3 3/8". $15.

 

2) Classic Black Silk Knit; Made in Italy for Land's End. Reinforced neck piece. 3 3/8". $15

 

3) Rich Bracken Silk Knit; Made in Italy for Land's End. Reinforced neck piece. 3 3/8". $15

 

4) Roosterknit--THE classic knit tie! 60% wool, 40% mohair. Berry red. 2 1/2". $13

  

5) Banana Republic; 100% silk knit, Made in Italy. 3 1/2". $14.

  

6) Vintage teal knit by Damon. Made in the USA. All cotton.2 1/2". Originally $11... still $11!

 

7) Unknown maker; likely cotton. Burgundy. Two small snags on the keeper end, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 1/4". $9

 

8) Pumpkin orange! Likely silk. A wonderful Fall tie for brown tweeds! 1 3/4". Vintage. $13.

 

9) Roosterknit. Stripes! All wool. A classic Ivy tie! Originally sold by Bloomingdale's. 2 1/4". $13.

 

*GROUP B: REGIMENTALS!*

The classic Ivy tie, worn with anything from the most formal of suits to the most casual of country tweeds, the Regimental tie is one of the links to Ivy Style's borrowing from the dress of English gentlemen, for whom the stripes one wears matter greatly, showing one's membership in Clubs, Alumni Associations, Old Boy networks... and of course, Regiments!

All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.



10) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks. East Yorkshire Regiment. All silk; hand made in the USA. 3 1/4". $15.

   

11) The English Shop of Princeton--one of the bastions of Ivy Style! This has a tiny rub on one corner that I only just found, but because of this it's in Very God condition. 3 5/8". $12.

 

12) Tie Bar. A lovely classic stripe! 3 1/2". $12.

 

13) Bill Blass. Vintage. Unknown fabric; likely polysilk. 3 1/8". $8.

 

14) Brown and Church. All silk, made in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.

 

15) The English Shop of Princeton. Pure organzine silk warp; hand sewn in the USA. 3". The Platonic Form of an Ivy tie! $17.

  

16) Chaps by Ralph Lauren, dating from when it was good--so this is definitely vintage! Sold by Lord and Taylor. Some slight rumpling to the keeper. 2 /58". $12.



*GROUP C: ORIGINAL 1960s IVY LEAGUE SCHOOL TIES!*

These are wonderful--if your school is here, grab it quickly, as you're unlikely to see these again! These date, I believe, from the mid 1960s, and were part of a set of Ivy regimentals. These are all in Very Good vintage condition.

These were sold by Nevius-Voorhees, the upscale family-run department store in Trenton, NJ. This store had links to the Ivys--J. Nevius, who became its CEO, was in the '37 class of Princeton.



17) Cornell regimental. Two VERY faint marks on this, as shown. 3 1/8". $15.

  

18) Brown regimental. 3 1/8". $15

  

19) Yale regimental. 3 1/8". $15. You have my sympathy if you can lay claim to this; I hear that "Pug Dressing" is now a class here....


----------



## JohnH521

These weren't my size but I couldn't leave them as I noticed they all were brand new, with the paper under the collar.

These are not worn and sold as new without tags as is often the case when purchasing online.
I guarantee you will have no doubts that these have never been worn; its quite obvious by the crispness of the shirts.

I know someone here needs some dress shirts in a size 16.5!

Only $20 each or $50 for all three, shipped.

1-Hickey Freeman Blue/White Contrast Collar French Cuff Dress Shirt, size 16.5 / 36. Made in Canada

https://postimg.org/image/w6ykt6jev/ https://postimg.org/image/kvvx4tcjr/

2- Brooks Bros Standard Cuff Plaid Blue/Green Dress Shirt Size 16.5 / 35

https://postimg.org/image/9bdjgqxkj/ https://postimg.org/image/6g0g9vtkj/

3-Brooks Bros Orange Check Standard Cuff Dress Shirt 16.5 / 35

https://postimg.org/image/fxwhbrt75/ https://postimg.org/image/wvvhxm2kx/

All three have a single front pocket.

Just shoot me a PM and I'll have em shipped within 24 hrs.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE TIES! Langrock of Princeton, reversible 1940s wool plaid, emblematics, Chipp, more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP D: IVY GRAILS! VINTAGE LANGROCK OF PRINCETON TIES FROM VARIOUS ERAS!*

Langrock is one of THE Meccas of Ivy Style, being described by Bruce Boyer as being one of the top four Ivy clothiers in the entire country. Specializing--indeed, partly inventing--Ivy Style of the Golden Age, Langrock was boasting in its advertisements in the 1970s that it was the only true purveyor of Ivy Style in America..... and then offers a perfect description of just what Ivy Style is! Alas, its adherence to "The Curriculum" of Ivy Style led to its demise; the refusal to allow darts in jackets through the door sat ill with less traditional clients, and Langrock's closed in 1995.

So important is Langrock to the Ivy Style that there is now a brisk trade in everything Langrock; Langrock labels alone have an active collector's market! As such, I'm delighted to offer this set of Langrock ties spanning several decades of Ivy Style.





20) ABSOLUTELY EXQUISITE! This tie is gorgeous; in excellent condition, it was Made in England expressly for Langrock. Perfect for tweed, this is 3 1/2", and just $25.

    

21) Challis Pattern Silk Tie. Made in England. This has some minor discoloration, as shown, hence is in Good/Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $12

    

22) Autumnal medallions. Silk. Absolutely beautiful! 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $17.



23) A classic regimental! All silk. Minor memory in the knot area, and a VERY faint shadow stain, as shown, which can only be seen when you REALLY look for it, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $15.

   

24) Another classic regimental! Made in England. Some memory in knot area, hence Very Good condition, and so just $15. 3 1/4".

  

25) VERY VINTAGE 1950s - 1960s Emblematic. This is wonderful, and carries one of the earliest styles of Langrock labels. Reinforced neck piece. Very Good condition. 2 1/2". $16.

  

26) WONDERFUL! This tie was made by Welch, Margetson & Co. of London, one of the premier shirtmakers in London, which also specialized in ties. Founded in 1824, this firm closed in 1963.... which means that this tie is likely late 1950s. It ha a VERY faint shadow stain on it, which blends into the pattern, and so is in Very Good condition. It does, however, still carry all of its Langrock labels, as well as the Welch, Margetson Gold Shield, featuring the Imperial British lion... many W, M ties lose this over the years. This is a truly lovely tie, and a wonderful piece of both American and British sartorial history! 2 3/8". Asking just $18.

    

*GROUP E: WOOL & CASHMERE*

A lovely selection of wool and cashmere ties, perfect for Fall, and ideal for tweed! All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.



27) Irish plaid tie--oddly, Made in Scotland! All wool. 3 3/8". $14.

  

28) Tattersall tie. Wonderfully textured, in Donegal-esque pepper and salt! 3". $14.

 

29) Rooster Tartan tie. Lambswool, woven in Scotland. This is lovely! 3 1/4". $15.

   

30) 97% CASHMERE & 3% WOOL by Polo. This is wonderful! The fabric was woven in Italy, with the wool being added to provide more durability than a pure cashmere tie would offer. This was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault on one stripe, as shown, likely there from new. 3 1/8". $18.

    

31) WONDERFUL & RARE! A Reversible Plaid Tie from Trimingham's of Bermuda! Trimingham's was established in Bermuda in 1842, and was the premier clothier for the vacationing Ivy set from the late 1940s on, until its closure in 2005. This is a lovely reversible tie; a forest green birdseye weave on one side, and a classic American plaid on the other. It was loomed in England, and likely dates from the late 1940s to early 1950s. It would be perfect with tweed.... No matter which side you had on display! It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in Very Good condition. 2 1/2". $18.

   

*GROUP F: EMBLEMATICS*

One of the staples of an Ivy wardrobe, emblematic ties were used in England by clubs and regiments as "town" ties, with the more familiar stripes being reserved exclusively for the country. I recall once reading an anguished letter from a man writing to a foremost authority on etiquette around 1960 asking when he should change his tie when he was taking the train out of London.... when, he wanted to know, was one sufficiently far from London that the stripes should replace the emblems of his School tie? Emblematics have long since departed from such restrictive origins, and now appear in all manner of guises, adding fun and whimsy to even the most staid Ivy outfit!

Emblematic ties are also distinguished in the Ivy wardrobe by being almost the only place where polyester is tolerated--the other being the standard issue cotton-poly trench coat of Burberry and Aquascutum!

All of these are in excellent condition, unless otherwise noted.



32) Ducks! 95/5 polyester/silk. 3 1/8". $10

 

33) Autumnal leaves! A really lovely, classic tie--all silk. 3 3/4". $14.

   

34) Heraldic tie by Wm. Chelsea. Likely poly-silk. 3 1/4". Has a tiny smudge on one edge. $10.

  

35) CHIPP! This is wonderful; a beautiful fox mask emblematic by one of the premier American tailors, Chipp. Chipp's humourous ties are very sought after, and can command very high prices..... and, in some cases, a talk with your Human Resources department after the sexual harassment complaints come in! This is a lovely tie that would be perfect with brown tweed for a quintessential country look. It has some minor fraying on the keeper, and so is in Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $17.

 

36) Heraldic tie by Polo. All silk. Made by hand in Germany. 4". Excellent! $14.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Price drops.*

*Brooks Brother vintage 346 sack tweed 42L - $40
*3/2, half lined, patch hip pockets, in beautiful shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 22"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

*
Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R - $30
*Two button front, brown, fully lined, in great shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat 42L - $30
*Fabric not marked, probably a wool/wilk blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"


*Brooks Brothers blue OCBD 16-32 - $20
*Vintage, unlined collar, must-iron, in nice shape.


----------



## JohnH521

JohnH521 said:


> These weren't my size but I couldn't leave them as I noticed they all were brand new, with the paper under the collar.
> 
> These are not worn and sold as new without tags as is often the case when purchasing online.
> I guarantee you will have no doubts that these have never been worn; its quite obvious by the crispness of the shirts.
> 
> I know someone here needs some dress shirts in a size 16.5!
> 
> Only $20 each or $50 for all three, shipped.
> 
> 1-Hickey Freeman Blue/White Contrast Collar French Cuff Dress Shirt, size 16.5 / 36. Made in Canada
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/w6ykt6jev/ https://postimg.org/image/kvvx4tcjr/
> 
> 2- Brooks Bros Standard Cuff Plaid Blue/Green Dress Shirt Size 16.5 / 35
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/9bdjgqxkj/ https://postimg.org/image/6g0g9vtkj/
> 
> 3-Brooks Bros Orange Check Standard Cuff Dress Shirt 16.5 / 35
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fxwhbrt75/ https://postimg.org/image/wvvhxm2kx/
> 
> All three have a single front pocket.
> 
> Just shoot me a PM and I'll have em shipped within 24 hrs.


PRICE REDUCTION- Just $15 a shirt or all 3 for $40, shipped. These are brand new folks.


----------



## mhj

*Vintage Florsheim Black Long Wing Bluchers - 11 EEE*

Florsheim Varsity-circa 1980's-1990's

Excellent condition barely any wear

(sorry, having issues posting pictures today)

Asking only $60 firm, buyer pays shipping


----------



## jogowill

Gray Corbin "Natural Shoulder (TM) Trousers"

Yes, that is what they're called, and yes, it is trademarked--because, you know, someone might want to steal that awesome name.

Nice pants, though, odd name notwithstanding. They are flat front and uncuffed, with a nice medium-high rise. And they are that staple mid-gray we all know and love.

Waist: 16
Inseam: 32
Rise: 12

I'm looking for some gray trousers myself, but I need a 34"-35" waist and 30" or higher inseam. I'd be open to a trade if anyone has such a pair. I'd be open to such trade for any of my items, in fact.

Otherwise: $25 CONUS or offer.


----------



## JDL II

Got a lot of 18-34 BB Traditional fit shirts. 25 each or 110 for all


Ecru


Blue


2 of these Blue/white check


Same check but a lighter color


White


PM me if interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Great pair of tartan pants from Huntington. I believe these would qualify as blackwatch but someone who is more of a tartan expert can correct me if not. Wool with brace buttons - probably good for a shorter, slender gent. Measurements below - asking for $45 shipped in CONUS.

Waist - 16"
Inseam - 27"
Leg opening - 9.5"










Terrific wool sweater from Patrick James. Made in the USA v-neck with saddle shoulders. This is a medium but on the smaller side - please pay attention to the measurements as the sweater may work well as a small. Asking $25 with shipping in CONUS.

Chest - 21"
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 25"

Great pair of Lands End made in USA cords - a little wear on them but otherwise in solid shape - a lot of life left in these. Waist is 34 but see measurements below for best bets. Asking $25 shipped.

Waist - 17"
Outseam - 40.5"
Inseam - 28"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm heading out of town for a while--I'll answer PMs on Sunday!


----------



## swb120

PRICE DROPS!



swb120 said:


> A vintage Banana Republic jacket, likely from the 80s, from the days when BR made beautiful things and was considered solidly in the Preppy Handbook/neo-Trad. Made in England, cordoroy detailing around collar, sleeves and waist, plain interior. Padded but not bulky. Size Medium. Chest: 22-23". Asking $45>*$35 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More late 80s/early 90s love - GANT!
> 
> Two Gant "Salty Dog" lightweight plaid shirts for sale (anyone remember these from college?), both size Large (chest pit to pit = 24"). The red one is in great shape - made in USA; the blue one is a beautiful washed out color (almost madras) but has some wear on the collar (see pics), is made in Hong Kong and a spot on the sleeve (not terribly noticable). The closeup photos are the best representation of the colors. Asking $30>*$25 shipped CONUS for both*.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Paisley- BB 3.75 inches in width

Medallion- London Fog- 3.25 inches in width

Stripe- Robert Talbot 3.25 inches in width

All are in excellent condition, $12 per pm interest or offers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jogowill

*Drops

-First four: $25 or offer
-Last one: $10

CONUS shipping included.
*



jogowill said:


> *
> 
> TWEEDS!
> 
> ALL ARE MADE IN USA. PRICES INCLUDE CONUS SHIPPING. OFFERS VERY WELCOME!
> 
> CLICK ON IMAGES TO SEE MORE.
> 
> 1) Stanley Blacker:
> 
> *Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 24.25
> Length: 30.25
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Christian Brooks
> 
> *Chest: 23
> Shoulder: 19.25
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Lands' End*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Shoulder: 19
> Sleeve: 23.75
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Hardwick
> *
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Sleeve: 26
> Length: 31.5
> 
> Tiny hole in back. Not at all noticeable without looking for it, and probably a fairly easy fix for a decent tailor. See pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> *5) No label
> 
> *Chest: 19
> Shoulder: 17
> Sleeve: 23.5
> Length: 29
> 
> Two moth bites on right shoulder. They are fairly noticeable, but this jacket is awesome enough that, were it my size, I would wear the darn thing proudly, sartorial propriety be damned. And perhaps the bites are reparable? I have no idea.
> 
> It could also use a good press. The left lapel is wandering.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Paisley- BB 3.75 inches in width
> 
> Medallion- London Fog- 3.25 inches in width
> 
> Sold: Stripe- Robert Talbot 3.25 inches in width
> 
> All are in excellent condition, $12 per pm interest or offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

^I couldn't pass up an opportunity to buy a tie that was made for Paul Simon! Sweet....I'll take it!!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

FLCracka said:


> ^I couldn't pass up an opportunity to buy a tie that was made for Paul Simon! Sweet....I'll take it!!


Indeed it's a beautiful tie, I've got some items from Paul Simon and it's great quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jogowill

*Brooks Brothers "Brooksflannel"*

Pardon the cliche, but they don't make them like this anymore.

Size 15.5

*$50 or offer

*


----------



## conductor

Three offerings tonight:

First, a tweed vest with a wonderful print on the back half. No maker tag.
Meausres 23.5" length, and 20.5" wide at widest point.

asking - CLAIMED





Next, a vest in Black Watch tartan. No maker tag. Tagged XL
Measures 21.5" length, and 21" wide at widest point.

asking CLAIMED



The original Nantucket Reds

asking $30 shipped conus

Size 44

Measures 22" width and 31" length


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Beautiful chocolate brown suede shearling coat. Made to measure by "Parks" a tailor from Hong Kong. This coat is in AMAZING condition with absolutely no holes, rips or stains. It looks like it was made in the late 60s-early 70s. Perfect for those frozen New England winters!

I accept PayPal and Venmo. Price includes shipping within the CONUS. Ocerseas buyers PM me for shipping rates. This coat weights about 6 pounds so I do have to take that into account with shipping costs.

$90 firm

Chest: 20"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length: 30"


----------



## GMMcL

Hey gents. I've checked into this community a few times, but rarely I admit.
I have about a half dozen custom made, late 1960s era, completely pristine -- and I mean that, they hardly look worn -- sack cut Brooks Brothers suits with hand sewn faux sleeve buttons suits, a couple of which are 3 piece, and a classic J Press navy flannel on my ebay page. Right up this team's alley. Just a couple sample photos below, plus the item links. I'm pretty close to cost on them at the sale prices, but feel free to message me on ebay and cite this post and I'll do you the best I can.
Also, I recently refocused that ebay account to target mainly trad/ivy items, so check back often.


----------



## tocqueville

GMMcL said:


> Hey gents. I've checked into this community a few times, but rarely I admit.
> I have about a half dozen custom made, late 1960s era, completely pristine -- and I mean that, they hardly look worn -- sack cut Brooks Brothers suits with hand sewn faux sleeve buttons suits, a couple of which are 3 piece, and a classic J Press navy flannel on my ebay page. Right up this team's alley. Just a couple sample photos below, plus the item links. I'm pretty close to cost on them at the sale prices, but feel free to message me on ebay and cite this post and I'll do you the best I can.
> Also, I recently refocused that ebay account to target mainly trad/ivy items, so check back often.


How do you measure length? Bottom of collar or top?


----------



## mhj

Bump

* - 11 EEE*

Florsheim Varsity-circa 1980's-1990's

Excellent condition barely any wear

(sorry, having issues posting pictures today)

Asking only $60 firm, buyer pays shipping


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! 42L Brooks Brothers "Madison" fit Hacking Jacket. Fabric woven in England.*

This gorgeous jacket is new, and unworn, although its tags have all been removed and the basting from the pockets and vent has been removed, also.

This jacket is spectacular! Cut from a beautiful woolen cloth woven in England, the patterning and colourway of the shell are perfectly English, and absolutely perfect for afternoon walks on your estate, grouse shooting on the moors, or simply tramping through the woods in search of chestnuts with the Labrador. This would also be utterly acceptable for a less formal dinner party in the nicer parts of Gloustershire, or to attend the County Court in your role as the local magistrate! The base of this cloth is a classic English moss green; the windowpane overchecking is in russet red and dark blue.

My pictures don't do this justice at all--but the cut of the jacket does full justice to the quality of the cloth that it's made from! Cut as an English hacking jacket, this has a traditional country three button front. The two primary front pockets are slightly slanted, as you'd expect on a hacking jacket, as is the fully functional ticket pocket. It has slightly military shoulders in the English tradition. This jacket is--of course!--twin vented; moreover, it includes in the interior a lining vent strip, designed to keep the vent from opening too far when the jacket is worn, a feature that very few jackets have unless they are custom made. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined. The lining is Bemberg, and features pick stitching throughout. The jacket has four button cuffs.

This jacket is in absolutely immaculate condition. Originally, this cost a small fortune; here, *it is merely $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *

*Tagged 42L and unaltered. This measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

UPDATES BELOW!



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a slew of beautiful Ivy/Trad ties to pass on today, includng some genuine GRAILS--a set of original Ivy League regimental ties, several ties from Langrock of Princeton, including a beautiful wool challis, a 1940s reversible wool tie from Trimingham's of Bermuda, plus regimentals, knits, and emblematics!*
> 
> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *GROUP A: KNIT TIES!*
> 
> The Ivy Fall classic that goes so perfectly with tweed, I have several knit ties to offer today, in silk, wool, wool-mohair, and cotton! Unless otherwise indicated all are in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Rich Bracken Silk Knit; Made in Italy for Land's End. Reinforced neck piece. 3 3/8". $15
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Roosterknit--THE classic knit tie! 60% wool, 40% mohair. Berry red. 2 1/2". $13
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Banana Republic; 100% silk knit, Made in Italy. 3 1/2". $14.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Vintage teal knit by Damon. Made in the USA. All cotton.2 1/2". Originally $11... still $11!
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Unknown maker; likely cotton. Burgundy. Two small snags on the keeper end, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 1/4". $9
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Pumpkin orange! Likely silk. A wonderful Fall tie for brown tweeds! 1 3/4". Vintage. $13.
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Roosterknit. Stripes! All wool. A classic Ivy tie! Originally sold by Bloomingdale's. 2 1/4". $13.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP B: REGIMENTALS!*
> 
> The classic Ivy tie, worn with anything from the most formal of suits to the most casual of country tweeds, the Regimental tie is one of the links to Ivy Style's borrowing from the dress of English gentlemen, for whom the stripes one wears matter greatly, showing one's membership in Clubs, Alumni Associations, Old Boy networks... and of course, Regiments!
> 
> All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 11) The English Shop of Princeton--one of the bastions of Ivy Style! This has a tiny rub on one corner that I only just found, but because of this it's in Very God condition. 3 5/8". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Tie Bar. A lovely classic stripe! 3 1/2". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Bill Blass. Vintage. Unknown fabric; likely polysilk. 3 1/8". $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Brown and Church. All silk, made in the USA. 3 3/4". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 16) Chaps by Ralph Lauren, dating from when it was good--so this is definitely vintage! Sold by Lord and Taylor. Some slight rumpling to the keeper. 2 /58". $12.
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUP C: ORIGINAL 1960s IVY LEAGUE SCHOOL TIES!*
> 
> These are wonderful--if your school is here, grab it quickly, as you're unlikely to see these again! These date, I believe, from the mid 1960s, and were part of a set of Ivy regimentals. These are all in Very Good vintage condition.
> 
> These were sold by Nevius-Voorhees, the upscale family-run department store in Trenton, NJ. This store had links to the Ivys--J. Nevius, who became its CEO, was in the '37 class of Princeton.
> 
> 
> 
> 18) Brown regimental. 3 1/8". $15
> 
> 
> 
> 19) Yale regimental. 3 1/8". $15. You have my sympathy if you can lay claim to this; I hear that "Pug Dressing" is now a class here....


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on more tweeds!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*3) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*4) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*5) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $30, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*6) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*7) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*8) VINTAGE 3/2 Tweed Sack in a beautiful and striking plaid!*

Judging from the Union label this dates from the late 1960s, and was made for Macy's--back when Macy's was a store you'd want to buy clothing from, as it was still selling classic Made in the USA items... Like this wonderful 3/2 sack tweed! (Try finding a 3/2 sack at Macy's now, half a century after this little gem was first purchased....) While this is unapologetically a plaid tweed, it's not a bold "blanket" plaid, and so could readily be worn by anyone in any situation where tweed is appropriate. And the plaid is lovely; string, but not overwhelming, and a lovely medly of autumnal russets, brackets, peat black and tan.

The jacket itself is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a lapped center seam and a hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. 'm very conservative at grading vintage jackets, reserving "Excellent" for those that are NOS or close to it, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a bargain at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
SLeeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 29 5/8





   

*9) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*10) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*12) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8





    

*13) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*14) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*16) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed jacket is an absolute classic and a staple of any traditional wardrobe--and this is a lovely example for a larger chap!

Cut from classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It features metal-shanked football buttons in black; three to each sleeve. It appears half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 50R, but measures smaller:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*17) RARE IVY/TRAD CLASSIC--a tweed stroller!*

The "stroller"--a combination of jacket and waistcoat--is an increasingly rare Ivy classic, and this is a lovely example. (I'll also be posting a wonderful example from J. Press shortly.) Made for Neiman Marcus, the tweed has a soft moss green base with a bracken and sky-blue windowpane overcheck; perfect for Fall, Winter, and Spring!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. It has a standard two-button closure, and three button cuffs. The waistcoat has four fully functional pockets.

This was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except that one of the cuff buttons on the jacket has broken. Since this has no faux buttonholes this is an easy fix; just remove it and its companion on the other sleeve, and convert this to a two-button cuff jacket!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25 3/4





       

*18) Made in the UK BEAUTIFUL & CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed.*

This is wonderful, and I wish that it fit me! This is a beautiful Harris Tweed in the increasing rare and yet very versatile basketweave weave in the absolutely classic black, grey, and cream colourway. This jacket is subtly darted, and has a contemporary two-button closure. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It features twin vents, as befits its English heritage, and was Made in the UK. The buttons are all metal-shanked. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but this measures more like a 38 or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



       

*19) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED JACKET! Likely UNWORN! *

This is absolutely gorgeous--Harris Tweed as it should be! Cut from a Harris Tweed that has the heft that you'd expect from this famous fabric, the colourway and patterning do full justice to the weight and quality of the cloth. The base is a wonderful and complex and increasingly rare barleycorn pattern in beige and autumn brown; this is beautifully complemented by classic vertical Harris striping in Royal Blue and Bracken Russet. This jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button model, with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all metal-shanked.

Moreover--all of the front pockets are still basted shut, so this is likely unworn--or worn very, very sparingly!

It was Made in the USA.

And there's more, for this jacket was sold at Pomeroy's Department store in Reading, PA. Pomeroy's was a landmark in central PA for decades; it opened under another name in 1876, and became Pomeroy's when George Pomeroy bought out his partners in 1923. From then on, it became famous for its Tea Room, for the 6th floor Toy Department with visits by Santa at Christmas--and, of course, its classic clothing. Pomeroy's closed in 1990, making this jacket at least 25 years old. However, you couldn't tell that just by looking at it, since it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Given the provenance, quality, and sheer beauty of this jacket, *it's a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31







     

*20) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$22, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers*..... and please do check oit and "like" my new Facebook Page, *WaterhollowTweed!*

*21) Lovely Vintage Shepard's Check Tweed!*

This is absolutely lovely! A classic shepard's check--a pattern that is rarely seen nowadays--this jacket has a terrific colourway, being a medley of chestnut brown, russet, and black on a classic cream background. It is a standard contemporary two button front with very subtle darting. It is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The buttons are classic leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. Although there is no country of origin listed this was clearly Made in the USA. It's in Very Good condition; it could just use a dry clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 38R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29





   

*22) Dark Bottle Green Wide Wade Cord Jacket*

An academic Ivy classic, cord jackets traditionally come in brown or green--and this is one of the lovelier green ones I've seen! Cut from a lovely soft bottle-green wide wale corduroy, this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30



     

*23) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $27, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*24) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*25) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4



      

*26) VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket in classic charcoal herringbone tweed*

Dating from February 1963, this is a lovely classic 3/2 sack jacket with a very high lapel roll; this is possibly the highest 3/2 lapel stance I've seen, and it's almost, but not quite a 3 button sack! It has beautifully narrow 1950s-1960s lapels, a lapped centre seam down the back, and a single hook vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is cut from a lovely classic charcoal herringbone tweed.

This was made for Croyden Men's Store in Trenton, NJ; although not as well known or as prestigious as the Donnelly stores, Croyden was most definitely an upscale retailer, featuring customized Hickey-Freeman suits and jackets... and running an aggressive bilboard-based advertising campaign in the 1940s and 1950s to position itself as the best men's store in Trenton!

This jacket is in Good/Very Good condition; it could do with a dry clean and a re-press on the lapels, and there is some rubbing to the interior pocket at the top--as is to be expected in a jacket of this age! 
*
It's a bargain at just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 40 Barbour Northumbria--OLD SCHOOL VERSION!*

This is NOT one of the "modern" Barbours, with their lint-attracting peachfuzz "Sylkoil" finish, obnoxious embroidered logos, and fashion-forward "branding".... This is a Barbour that dates from when Barbours were made properly, in England, and were sold primarily as solid workwear to the country set, all the way from landowning Royalty down to locals who worked as beaters on their estates.

This jacket is thus finished in the original matt wax finish that made Barbour famous, not the modern peach-fuzz Sylkoil that's designed to attract lint. It doesn't have an exterior logo embroidered on the flap of an outside pocket, and it was Made in South Shields, England.... Not Vietnam, Bulgaria, or Romania.

This coat is the real deal.... and, as such, is becoming increasingly rare, as these jackets are simply not made any more.

This is a Northumbria model jacket--the "Big Brother" of the classic Border, being cut to precisely the same pattern but made from heavyweight waxed cotton, rather than mid-weight wax cotton of the Border. This makes it much more durable in the field, and also means that it lacks the Border's tendency to crack along the creases that invariably occur in older Barbours.

This jacket has all of the features you'd want, and none that you wouldn't. It features two deep flapped bellows pockets at the front, as well as two deep moleskin lined handwarmer slash pockets. It has two deep poacher's pockets in the interior with removeable washable pockets inside each. It has a deep zip-lined security pocket on the right-hand side of the front placket, and a velcro-fastened security pocket on the interior chest. It closes with either press studs, or a two-way Barbour zipped, with a thick ring pull for use in the cold. It features a deep interior drip strip, and the sleeves have velcro-adjustable storm cuffs. It has a corduroy collar that can stand up, and then be fastened with a fully functional throat latch. It has underarm grommets for ventilation. It is lined in the classic "heavyweight" cotton lining in a classic Forest Green tartan with windowpane checking.

This Barbour is in the classic sage. It dates from when Barbour held three Royal Warrants, proudly displayed on the label.

It is in excellent condition, except for a couple of very minor issues; a small fray hole by one of the handwarmer pockets at the edge, and a similar fray hole on the underside of one seam; it has some minor surface scuffing on the back, and some very minor fraing on the leading edge of the bellows pockets. It was waxed before being stored last year, and so is ready to wear.

*Asking just $115, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. Given its condition and the fact that most old-school Barbours now have to be shipped from the UK as the US supply has all but dried up, I am confident that this is the best value Barbour around today!

This is a size 40; it measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (slightly longer; measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 19 3/4 (at back)
Length: 35 1/2


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Consolidating Everything Together*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*


*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10**LL Bean Blue Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $10* *Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $10**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $10*

**********************************************

*PANTS!*


*Pendelton Charcoal Gray*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel.
However, upon closer inspection at home, you can see where there used to be
braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside
of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These
little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread. 
Thus, they are listed as Very Good condition and priced accordingly.
*VG Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15**Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15* 

**********************************************

*SWEATERS!*


*Jacques De Loux 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 23.5"
Sleeve: 35" (5" cuff)
P2C: 21"
P2H: 18"
BOC: 28"
*PRICE: $35**LL Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in Thailand
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: Raglan
P2P: 26.5"
Sleeve: 36"
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17.5"
BOC: 28.5"
*PRICE: $25*


[td]
*Ralph Lauren Tan Cotton Crew Neck*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*
; a substantial weight cotton knit
Straight bottom; 100% Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*

S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 24.5"
*PRICE: $20*
[/td][/tr]
**********************************************

*SUIT!*

*Aquascutum Suit Charcoal w/Blue & Tan Pin Stripes*

The fabric is a nice darker charcoal with blue pin stripe and even thinner tan stripe (almost dotted line); Very nice fabric!

T. Madden & Co. was a small men's clothing shop located a bit north of Los Angeles. Opened in the 90's, but didn't last very long. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice suit.
*JACKET:*
2 Button w/Darts (very subtle - see pics); Full Canvas
Single Vent; Bessom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% wool.
TAGGED: ??
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32.5"
Sleeve: 26.5" + <1"
*PANTS:*
Double Reverse Pleats; Split Waist;
French Fly; Braces Buttons; 100% Wool
TAGGED: ??
Waist: 37.5" +1"
Inseam: 31.5" + <1"
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10" / 1.5" Cuffs
2x Reverse Pleats; 9 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, 1 w/button

*PRICE: $60 > $50*

**********************************************

*LEVI'S!*


*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 34x36*


Click pics for larger view.

  
 
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in ?? (Columbia?)
*TAGGED: 34x36*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 44.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20**Levi 505 Tan Cords - 38x30*


Click pics for larger view.

  
   
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38x30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20**Levi Denim Trucker Jacket - Medium*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition* Very slight flaw on back (see pics)
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Medium*
S2S: 21"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 25.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 25"
P2C: 20.5"
P2H: 13.5"
*PRICE: $25* (Heavy shipping weight) 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## GMMcL

tocqueville said:


> How do you measure length? Bottom of collar or top?


From the bottom.
thanks


----------



## straw sandals

All right, fellows. I'm trying to scrape together some cash to purchase ATL's pair of loafers. So here are three pairs of shoes, all 10.5 to 11. Buy all three for $100, shipped.

1. Alden for Brooks Brothers in #8 shell: Size 11, tongue padding installed and they actually fit like 11s. Uppers still in good shape, but one sole has a hole. A resole and Mac treatment would yield a serviceable pair of loafers.

2. Brooks brothers patent dress shoes: Size 11. Creasing, but little wear.

3. Tricker's suede brogues: Size 10 UK, fit like a 10.5/11. Creasing but sturdy. One heel has a loose flap from when I was trying to wrangle shoes and my son at the same time. He wouldn't give me the shoe horn. Alas.


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm looking for some brown/tan horn blazer buttons (two large; eight small). If anyone has any for sale (or can recommend a good online vendor), please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD SWEATERS*

*RALPH LAUREN POLO FAIR ISLE WOOL V-NECK SWEATER VEST*

Tagged size L, please see measurements.
Clean with no flaws, ready to wear.

Chest: 21"
Length: 25"

*Asking $20>>$17 CONUS*

-----------------------------------------

*L.L. BEAN RAGG WOOL SWEATER*

Tagged size L, please see measurements.
85% wool, 15% nylon.
Oatmeal color.
LLB hasn't offered this thick hearty sweater in a while, and certainly not one made in the USA.
Clean with no flaws, ready to wear.

Chest: 23"
Length: 29"

*CLAIMED*

-------------------------------------------------------

*LORD JEFF STRIPED SHETLAND WOOL SWEATER*

Tagged size L, please see measurements (fits like a smaller size M).
100% Shetland wool, made in British Hong Kong
Clean with just one rather subtle spot near the sleeve cuff (see photo). This may come out with a dry cleaning. The sweater is otherwise flawless.

Chest: 21"
Length: 28.5"

*Asking $17 CONUS.*

----------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS SHETLAND SWEATER, MADE IN SCOTLAND*

Tagged size XL, please see measurements.
_Gorgeous colors (see the close-up photos)_
100% Shetland wool, knitted in Scotland
Flawless

Chest: 24.5"
Length: 29.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Odradek

Almost worth buying for that cool label.
British Hong Kong.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I want to thank YSR for the red Shetland, from Pringle. I wore it, along with some tan jeans, to sit on the blacktop and change a flat tire, then drive to the shop. My wife inadvertently wore the same color scheme:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It looks great on you sir! I actually just posted an (accidentally) almost exactly replication of your outfit on the WAYWT thread haha. Great minds and all...

l


SlideGuitarist said:


> I want to thank YSR for the red Shetland, from Pringle. I wore it, along with some tan jeans, to sit on the blacktop and change a flat tire, then drive to the shop. My wife inadvertently wore the same color scheme:


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE REVERSIBLE MACKINAW FIELD JACKET by the Minnesota Woolen Co., c. 1965.*

The Minnesota Woolen Co. operated in Duluth, MN from 1916 to 1977, and specialized in wool blankets similar to Hudson Bay blankets and woolen outerwear for outdoorsman. The best testimony of the quality of their garments lies in the fact that a lot of their hunting jackets and shirt jackets are still going strong, after 40 or 50 years of hard field use; they can be readily found in usable condition through online vintage retailers or eBay.

(A short video put out by the Minnesota Woolen Co. in 1959 can be seen on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*. Please "Like" me for early chances at the goodies I post here, plus information about vintage and classic clothing!)

But while this jacket--which likely dates from the mid 1960s--is of similarly high quality, there's something very special about it: It's reversible. And the Minnesota Woolen Co. didn't make very many reversible jackets, or else they didn't survive, or else they're so beloved that they rarely make it onto the secondary market, as this is the first of its kind that I've seen. (And I've seen a lot of MWC shirt jackets!) My suspicion is that this was a fairly rare item, probably owing to its original cost. Adding the gabardine shell to the heavy wool shell would have made this quite a costly item, and I suspect that the typical customer of the MWC wasn't looking to spend a lot on his or her workwear,

So, the first point to note about this is that it's reversible. One side is the heavy bright scarlet wool that's frequently used in hunting gear from the mid 1930s to early 1970s, when it was superseded by blaze orange. The other side is tan gabardine cloth. Clearly, the idea was that you'd have a jacket that would repel rain--rather than simply soak it up, as wool does--and so enable the heavy wool to keep you warm for much longer in the field.

The scarlet side features two deep front pockets, covered with flaps secured by oversize buttons. It also features two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a front chest pocket--again, flapped and secured by an oversized button. The gabardine side features two deep handwarmer pockets and a zippered chest security pocket. Since this coat is designed to be fully reversible the sleeve cuffs have no buttons or straps of any kind, so they can be easily turned inside out. The collar is oversized and designed to stand; the coat is closed by a zipper, again, designed to function perfectly no matter which way the coat is turned. Since this is designed for woodland hunting it's cut for ease of movement, and so has venting at the seams on either side.

This also comes complete with its original hood, which, of course, can be reversed like the rest of the coat! It buttons on and it easily removeable.

Unlike most hunting coats of this vintage this has all of its original buttons intact, and the zipper is lovely and fluid. Unfortunately, the wool side has suffered some moth depredations, most noticeably on the collar. This is NO LONGER AN ISSUE, and has resulted in cosmetic damage only, but because of this this lovely jacket is in Good/Very Good condition only, and so is only

*$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements (this is c. a modern 40R):*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Brooks Brother vintage 346 sack tweed 42L - $36
*3/2, half lined, patch hip pockets, in beautiful shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 22"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

*
Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R - $27
*Two button front, brown, fully lined, in great shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat 42L - $27
*Fabric not marked, probably a wool/wilk blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"


*Brooks Brothers blue OCBD 16-32 - $18
*Vintage, unlined collar, must-iron, in nice shape.


----------



## Dmontez

Anyone wanting/needing a Harris Tweed jacket?
I have one of the ones that they sold at Walmart a couple of years back, and I have never worn it. I just don't need tweed down here in South Texas. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...934-Harris-Tweed-at-Walmart&highlight=walmart

It will come with the Harris Tweed hanger as well, $40.00 shipped in the CONUS




































Shoulders:19.5
P2P: 24
Sleeves: 24.5
BOC: 30.5


----------



## crs

This J.Press tweed 3/2 sack is in great condition and is old enough to have the long-gone San Francisco store on the label. No holes, no smells, no flaws that I can determine. It is gray with very subtle strands of light blue and yellow. I purchased this for myself, but it's just too short for me and now I have another option for a nice gray tweed. Shoulders 18, chest 22 3/4, sleeve 23, BOC 29. $60 firm, including shipping CONUSA. Paypal.


----------



## MZWilson

Three coats up for sale today:

Ermenegildo Zegna windowpane 
Beautiful silk cashmere blend that I stumbled upon thrifting and I wish it was anywhere close to my size. Double vents, two button, Italian made. Tagged 52R, see measurements. Had this one on eBay for a while and have received a few offers around $50. Since we don't deal with eBay fees here, I'd like to get $60 shipping conusa and paypaled.

Shoulder seam to seam: 19"
Pit to pit: 21.25"
Sleeve length: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31"





































Brooks Brothers camelhair Glen Plaid 
Great looking jacket that I just don't wear enough and I need to clear out some space. Single vent, two button, USA made. See measurement for details. Sleeves have been adjusted by a tailor and cannot be let out any farther. Tagged 38s but do see measurements. Looking for $25 shipped and PayPal.

Shoulder seam to seam: 18.5"
Pit to pit: 20"
Sleeve length: 22"
Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"





































Lands End courdouroy jacket
Picked this one up off eBay last year and it didn't fit. They didn't accept returns. Great condition. Tagged 38s but wears larger. See measurements $20 shipped and PayPal.

Shoulder seam to seam: 19.5
Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve length: 23.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Filson Wool Jacket*

Filson's tag line is "Might As Well Have the Best"... and while that's not quite as applicable to all of their products since the company was sold in 2012 (many are, shall we say "innovative", and "draw on their heritage"...) it still holds true for their core range; the decades-old designs of some of their Tin Cloth clothing, their Mackinaws, their older luggage designs... and some of the more traditional wool jackets, like this one.

Designed to be used either as a stand-along wool Harrington-style jacket or as a liner in some of their tin cloth outerwear this is made of 100% virgin wool which breathes while wicking away moisture. Our warm wool jacket doubles as a zip-in liner, when extra insulation is needed. As Filson says, "This jacket features a standing collar that protects your neck from wind, fitted cuffs to keep debris and rain out, handwarmer pockets and a drawcord adjustable waist for a custom fit." It also includes storm cuffs, two oversize handwarmer pockets, and a drawcord waist that's neatly located on the bottom hem for a perfect fit.

It was Made in the USA.

This is a lovely forest green, and is in excellent condition. This retails at $200, but is offered here at *just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *

*Size Small; this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length (from Bottom of collar): 24


----------



## TweedyDon

*FULL NORFOLK FIELD JACKET in Derby Tweed! Made in the UK. Absolutely EXCELLENT condition.*

Both Derby tweed and Full Norfolk Jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, and so this jacket--a full Norfolk cut from hard wearing Derby tweed--is a double rarity.

And not only is this jacket a double rarity--it's a terrific (and terrifically serious) piece of field gear. Norfolk jackets were designed in C19th England as field gear, especially for shooting; it's thus appropriate that Britain's Rifle Corps wore them as uniform in 1859 - 1960. This example has all of the features that you'd expect in a Norfolk that was designed for field use.

First, it has two deep front bellows pockets to hold field equipment; these have deep flaps to protect the contents from rain, and wide mouths to allow for ease of access. The bellows feature allows a lot more bulky items to be stored in these than regular patch pockets. It also has a, of course, a fully functional and adjustable belt to secure the waist against wind; this is held to the body by the traditional half-Norfolk straps sewn vertically on the front of the jacket. It also has a deep inverted box pleat at the back to allow for ease of movement and rapid changes in shoulder posture--crucial when shooting gamebirds, or climbing over stiles or fences. It is reinforced at the shoulders for shooting, and also in recognition that these are traditional weak points in a working jacket. It has NO cuff buttons--these are ornamental on a jacket like this, serve no real purpose, but would be inclined to snag on briars or wire. Since they're a net drawback, they're left off. It has a deep interior chest pocket, and a reinforced game pocket on the inside. It closes with four oversized front buttons, designed to be easy to use even in winter cold. It has a single vent.

This is a serious Norfolk field jacket, not a modern fashion reproduction.

The Derby tweed that it's cut from is beautiful; my pictures really don't do it justice. *(More information about Derby Tweed can be found on my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed.*) The base is a lovely light moss green herringbone, shot through with single vertical stripes of forest green and berry red.

It was, of course, made in the United Kingdom--and, moreover, it was made for "Lynton Crest Tailored" clothing, which specialized in country tweeds and outerwear in England. Judging by the interior label and the style of numbering on the inspection tag this dates from the mid 1960s.

It's also in absolutely excellent condition; I suspect that this was purchased in the United Kingdom on someone's vacation, brought to the USA--and then never worn.

Lynton Norfolks in more used condition than this appear occasionally on eBay and Etsy, where they command c.$200+. As such, this is a steal at *just $125, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Given its heft this should be considered outerwear, rather than a sports jacket. As such, please take this into account when assessing the measurements, below, and judge them against a well-fitting Field coat, such as a Barbour.

Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Bernie Zack

Dmontez said:


> Anyone wanting/needing a Harris Tweed jacket?
> I have one of the ones that they sold at Walmart a couple of years back, and I have never worn it. I just don't need tweed down here in South Texas. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...934-Harris-Tweed-at-Walmart&highlight=walmart
> 
> It will come with the Harris Tweed hanger as well, $40.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders:19.5
> P2P: 24
> Sleeves: 24.5
> 
> BOC: 30.5


Harris Tweed at Walmart??? Wow!


----------



## NicholasJenkins

I'm looking for blue OCBDs 16-16.5/33-34 from the usual suspects--J. Press, Mercer, O'Connell's, Andover Shop, BB (must-iron, traditional fit), or vintage Sero or Gant (all cotton). They can be a bit frayed or worn (I work from home and wear them informally). If you got 'em, please PM me and I'll happily take them off your hands!


----------



## JCrewfan

*Lot of seven shirts*

Lot of seven shirts for sale. Six from Lands's End; one from Ralph Lauren Polo. Most of the LE shirts are OCBDs, some no-iron; RLP shirt has a club collar. All shirts are custom/tailored fit. LE shirts are 15.5 x 33"; RLP is size medium. Shirts have always been laundered and drip dried. All in very good condition. $55 + free CONUS shipping.


----------



## JCrewfan

*Allen-Edmonds Preston Venetian Loafer*

SOLD! Brown AE Preston loafers, size 9D. I have had these for two or three years but have worn them very little. They just don't fit me as well as I would like. Tongue pads installed but can easily be removed without sticky residue. Will ship in original box with bags. $85 + free CONUS shipping.


----------



## Dmontez

Ties $15 each shipped in the CONUS
LtoR
Brooks Brothers makers equestrian 
Chippmunk schnauzer 
Lanvin 
Brooks Brothers makers(marked through tag)
Christian Dior
Christian Dior


----------



## crs

New with tags Andover Shop tweed jacket, sized at 42 X-Tall. I measure 22 chest, 25 sleeve, 18 shoulders, 32 BOC. Still a little snug on me, and long, although supposedly longer jackets are in vogue now. Andover lists its current tweed offerings at $950 online. This one is $75 firm, shipped CONUSA, Paypal.


----------



## crs

Vintage Harris Tweed 3/2 sack for the defunct English Shop of Princeton. This is in great condition and extremely versatile. This fits me fine, but I need to cull some of my three dozen tweeds or after Tweedy Don's stern warning about crowding the closet. Chest 22, sleeves 23, shoulders 17 3/4, BOC 30.This one is $60 firm, shipped CONUSA.


----------



## ATL

BUMP. Now $120 shipped.



ATL said:


> One pair of Aldens left. 9.5 c/e.
> 
> Hit me up. $150 shipped.
> 
> Better pics:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Old navy blue OCBD, this shirt is heavier than new old navy OCBD's so it leads me to believe this is a older shirt. Great condition, no signs of wear on the cuff or the neck. Alpha size L measures out to 16 1/2 35 $15 shipped. Pm interest.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sold!



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Old navy blue OCBD, this shirt is heavier than new old navy OCBD's so it leads me to believe this is a older shirt. Great condition, no signs of wear on the cuff or the neck. Alpha size L measures out to 16 1/2 35 $15 shipped. Pm interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NicholasJenkins

I'm looking for two items:

A 40-short men's all-wool navy blazer, 3-roll-2. Length (from BOC) 29-29.5; shoulders 18-19, sleeve length at least 23.5 (can always be shortened), chest 43-45. Southwick, J. Press, BB, O'Connells, Corbin, Majer, Chipp, Norman Hilton, or any of dozens of now-defunct trad makers or campus shops. The jacket can be somewhat worn--I'll just be wearing it around, not to business meetings, weddings, etc.

Also, all-cotton, blue OCBDs, 16-16.5/33-34 from all the usual suspects-- J. Press, BB (Makers, traditional fit, must-iron), Mercer, O'Connells, Gitman, Troy Shirt Guild, Andover Shop, campus shops, vintage Gant or Sero (if all-cotton). They can be a bit frayed--again, I'll just be wearing them informally.

Please PM me if you want to sell what I'm looking for!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

The mint green solid and red repp are no longer available. All ties are BB 3.75 inches in width, all silk excellent condition. $12 for one or $9 per if you buy more than one. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

This is an interesting two button jacket made in Italy from a company that I have no knowledge of, but is very Orvis style in appearance. It's a heavy cotton jacket with elbow patches, throat latch, natural shoulders and working surgeon cuffs. It is in amazing condition with no holes, rips or stains. Marked a size 46, but refer to measurements below.

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31"

Open to offers


----------



## NicholasJenkins

Hi, Patrick--

Yes! I'm very interested. Please let me know. As for the weight gain, I'm, alas, on the same trajectory--hence the need for a bunch of new shirts. In addition to blue, please let me know if you have any in white, tattersall, and pink (as well as blue or tattersall). 

Thank you.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

NicholasJenkins said:


> Hi, Patrick--
> 
> Yes! I'm very interested. Please let me know. As for the weight gain, I'm, alas, on the same trajectory--hence the need for a bunch of new shirts. In addition to blue, please let me know if you have any in white, tattersall, and pink (as well as blue or tattersall).
> 
> Thank you.


Looking for any bb ecru ppbd?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Blue OCBD PRL-Blue Label Trad 17 1/2 35 Yarmouth fit. Excellent condition no signs of fraying on the collar or cuffs $20 shipped. Pm for interest or offers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> The mint green solid is no longer available. All ties are BB 3.75 inches in width, all silk excellent condition. $12 for one or $9 per if you buy more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Zignone - Italian made, from reading a few articles on the web this may or may not be apart of the zegna line?? Correct me if I'm wrong! Medium gray, the perfect gray we've grown to love wool/cashmere blend, flat front 36x31 with 1 1/2 inches to let out. These pants are in mint condition with no signs of wear, lined through the front leg. Pm me offers and or interest























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NicholasJenkins

No, thank you. I look really washed out in ecru, I'm afraid.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Brooks Brothers "Madison" Hacking Jacket*

This gorgeous jacket is new, and unworn, although its tags have all been removed and the basting from the pockets and vent has been removed, also.

This jacket is spectacular! Cut from a beautiful woolen cloth woven in England, the patterning and colourway of the shell are perfectly English, and absolutely perfect for afternoon walks on your estate, grouse shooting on the moors, or simply tramping through the woods in search of chestnuts with the Labrador. This would also be utterly acceptable for a less formal dinner party in the nicer parts of Gloustershire, or to attend the County Court in your role as the local magistrate! The base of this cloth is a classic English moss green; the windowpane overchecking is in russet red and dark blue.

My pictures don't do this justice at all--but the cut of the jacket does full justice to the quality of the cloth that it's made from! Cut as an English hacking jacket, this has a traditional country three button front. The two primary front pockets are slightly slanted, as you'd expect on a hacking jacket, as is the fully functional ticket pocket. It has slightly military shoulders in the English tradition. This jacket is--of course!--twin vented; moreover, it includes in the interior a lining vent strip, designed to keep the vent from opening too far when the jacket is worn, a feature that very few jackets have unless they are custom made. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined. The lining is Bemberg, and features pick stitching throughout. The jacket has four button cuffs.

This jacket is in absolutely immaculate condition. Originally, this cost a small fortune; here, *it is merely $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *

*Tagged 42L and unaltered. This measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just 35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*3) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*4) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*5) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $27, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*6) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*7) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*8) VINTAGE 3/2 Tweed Sack in a beautiful and striking plaid!*

Judging from the Union label this dates from the late 1960s, and was made for Macy's--back when Macy's was a store you'd want to buy clothing from, as it was still selling classic Made in the USA items... Like this wonderful 3/2 sack tweed! (Try finding a 3/2 sack at Macy's now, half a century after this little gem was first purchased....) While this is unapologetically a plaid tweed, it's not a bold "blanket" plaid, and so could readily be worn by anyone in any situation where tweed is appropriate. And the plaid is lovely; string, but not overwhelming, and a lovely medly of autumnal russets, brackets, peat black and tan.

The jacket itself is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a lapped center seam and a hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. 'm very conservative at grading vintage jackets, reserving "Excellent" for those that are NOS or close to it, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a bargain at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
SLeeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 29 5/8





   

*9) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*10) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*11) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8





    

*12) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*14) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed jacket is an absolute classic and a staple of any traditional wardrobe--and this is a lovely example for a larger chap!

Cut from classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It features metal-shanked football buttons in black; three to each sleeve. It appears half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 50R, but measures smaller:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*15) RARE IVY/TRAD CLASSIC--a tweed stroller!*

The "stroller"--a combination of jacket and waistcoat--is an increasingly rare Ivy classic, and this is a lovely example. (I'll also be posting a wonderful example from J. Press shortly.) Made for Neiman Marcus, the tweed has a soft moss green base with a bracken and sky-blue windowpane overcheck; perfect for Fall, Winter, and Spring!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. It has a standard two-button closure, and three button cuffs. The waistcoat has four fully functional pockets.

This was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except that one of the cuff buttons on the jacket has broken. Since this has no faux buttonholes this is an easy fix; just remove it and its companion on the other sleeve, and convert this to a two-button cuff jacket!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25 3/4





       

*17) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*18) Lovely Vintage Shepard's Check Tweed!*

This is absolutely lovely! A classic shepard's check--a pattern that is rarely seen nowadays--this jacket has a terrific colourway, being a medley of chestnut brown, russet, and black on a classic cream background. It is a standard contemporary two button front with very subtle darting. It is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The buttons are classic leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. Although there is no country of origin listed this was clearly Made in the USA. It's in Very Good condition; it could just use a dry clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 38R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29





   

*19) Dark Bottle Green Wide Wade Cord Jacket*

An academic Ivy classic, cord jackets traditionally come in brown or green--and this is one of the lovelier green ones I've seen! Cut from a lovely soft bottle-green wide wale corduroy, this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30



     

*20) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*21) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





   

*22) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $27, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





     

*23) VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket in classic charcoal herringbone tweed*

Dating from February 1963, this is a lovely classic 3/2 sack jacket with a very high lapel roll; this is possibly the highest 3/2 lapel stance I've seen, and it's almost, but not quite a 3 button sack! It has beautifully narrow 1950s-1960s lapels, a lapped centre seam down the back, and a single hook vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is cut from a lovely classic charcoal herringbone tweed.

This was made for Croyden Men's Store in Trenton, NJ; although not as well known or as prestigious as the Donnelly stores, Croyden was most definitely an upscale retailer, featuring customized Hickey-Freeman suits and jackets... and running an aggressive bilboard-based advertising campaign in the 1940s and 1950s to position itself as the best men's store in Trenton!

This jacket is in Good/Very Good condition; it could do with a dry clean and a re-press on the lapels, and there is some rubbing to the interior pocket at the top--as is to be expected in a jacket of this age! 
*
It's a bargain at just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31


----------



## MZWilson

These two still available. Pretty much going to be yours with an offer!


MZWilson said:


> Brooks Brothers camelhair Glen Plaid
> Great looking jacket that I just don't wear enough and I need to clear out some space. Single vent, two button, USA made. See measurement for details. Sleeves have been adjusted by a tailor and cannot be let out any farther. Tagged 38s but do see measurements. Looking for $25 shipped and PayPal.
> 
> Shoulder seam to seam: 18.5"
> Pit to pit: 20"
> Sleeve length: 22"
> Length from bottom of collar: 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End courdouroy jacket
> Picked this one up off eBay last year and it didn't fit. They didn't accept returns. Great condition. Tagged 38s but wears larger. See measurements $20 shipped and PayPal.
> 
> Shoulder seam to seam: 19.5
> Pit to pit: 22.5"
> Sleeve length: 23.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC FIELD JACKETS! Three L.L. Bean (M, L, XL), Timberland.*

*The Field Jacket is THE classic American item of outerwear for Fall, the warmer Winter days, and Spring, and L.L. Bean make the definitive iconic version. I'm very pleased to offer three L.L. Bean Field Jackets, all with the desirable button-in liner.... as well as a lovely version of this classic made by Timberland!*

*General description:*

Introduced in 1924, the Field Coat by L.L. Bean was originally designed for hunting, but its extreme versatility quickly took it out of the woods, and it's just as likely to be seen on the streets of the Upper East Side or Boston Common as it is deep in the Maine woods.

The outer shell is rugged two-ply cotton canvas, treated to be water resistant; the collar and cuffs are 16-wale corduroy for comfort and abrasion resistance. The jacket itself is designed for function. It features a deep lamb-chop pocket on either side at the front; the flap of this is the bottom of the upper lamb-chop pocket that is placed directly above it; a highly functional and innovative design. The jacket has a zipped breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back; both of the shoulders are reinforced. The coat fastens with oversize buttons, ideal for use in the cold.

Each coat is complete with its original tartan Primaloft button-in liner; the M and L coats also come complete with all of their original spare buttons!

*1) Size M Forest Green Field Jacket.*

This has a very small white mark on the leading edge of the placket; this can hardly be seen when worn. Otherwise, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeves (measured like a shirt): 34
Length (bottom of collar): 30 7/8





          

*2) Size L. Classic Golden Wheat Field Jacket. *

This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 35
Length: 31 3/8



          

*3) XL-Tall Cream Field Jacket. *

This has a minor blemish on the edge of the lower front pocket at the left, and is missing a button; it has all of its spares and so I will have the missing item replaced before shipping. This also has some minor blemishes on the front, commensurate with wear. Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 28
Sleeve: 37 1/2
Length: 34



   
         

*4) Timberland Field Jacket*

Cut from substantial cotton duck, this lovely jacket has two deep flapped front pockets which close with studs, and where the leading edges are reinforced with corduroy. It also has a flapped and studded breast pocket, with the stud inset reinforced by corduroy. The collar is complementary green corduroy, and the cuffs are edged in the same material. It has a quilted lining for warmth. It has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It features a snap-shut interior security pocket and a Timberland zipper. All of the buttons are heavy-duty Timberland buttons. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a steal at just 
*
$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Size M. Measurements:
*
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 35 1/2
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 25 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS! Paul Stuart, "The Stinson Bomber". Size M.*

*MADE IN THE USA GORGEOUS PAUL STUART LEATHER JACKET!

"The Stinson Bomber"*



*This is absolutely stunning!*​
Cut from beautiful and buttery-soft leather that's a wonderful shade of autumnal brown, this beautiful bomber jacket clearly has the classic A-2 lying back in its heritage, as it's cut as very similarly to that icon of the Second War. Like the A2 it features two flapped from pockets with the flaps secured by large buttons; these pockets, similar to the civilian versions of the original A2, open at the sides to provide handwarmer pockets.

This jacket features a concealed placket secured by a heavy duty YKK zipper; to ensure that the jacket provides the proper silhouette and to give the whole look a neat and streamlined finish the placket is also secured by buttons at the top and bottom. The sleeves are cut as raglan sleeves for ease of movement; the cuffs are secured by heavy duty snaps.

This is a beautiful, classic bomber jacket, Made in the USA in 1990--although the condition, quality, and classic style of this jacket mean that it's just as contemporary today.

*Asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

This is sized M; likely best fit a 40 or 42. It measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2 (this makes the jacket appear larger than it is; the sides are cut full under the sleeves.)
Sleeve: 34 1/2
Length (bottom of collar): 26 1/4


----------



## HerrDavid

*Some fall/winter staples from Bills and Brooks for the smaller trad.
*


*Bills Khakis M2 9-wale Cords; size: 31; color: cement NEW & UNWORN
*


"Cement" is a kind of greyish beige. Here's a comparison with Bill's original twills in khaki.
*

$50 shipped*

*Bills Khakis made-in-USA Shetland; size: small; color: midnight blue/indigo
*I bought this new and have worn it three times at most (due to its being a touch too snug)



*$45 shipped*

*Brooks Brothers 8-wale Clark-fit Cords; size: 32x30; color: forest green
*Practically new--worn less than 5 times (as I switched from Clark fit to Hudson fit)



*$35 shipped
*
*Brooks Brothers Clark-Fit 14-Wale Cords; size 33x32; color: khaki NEW & UNWORN
*
 

*$40 shipped.
*


----------



## Bernie Zack

TweedyDon said:


> This gorgeous jacket is new, and unworn, although its tags have all been removed and the basting from the pockets and vent has been removed, also.
> 
> This jacket is spectacular! Cut from a beautiful woolen cloth woven in England, the patterning and colourway of the shell are perfectly English, and absolutely perfect for afternoon walks on your estate, grouse shooting on the moors, or simply tramping through the woods in search of chestnuts with the Labrador. This would also be utterly acceptable for a less formal dinner party in the nicer parts of Gloustershire, or to attend the County Court in your role as the local magistrate! The base of this cloth is a classic English moss green; the windowpane overchecking is in russet red and dark blue.
> 
> My pictures don't do this justice at all--but the cut of the jacket does full justice to the quality of the cloth that it's made from! Cut as an English hacking jacket, this has a traditional country three button front. The two primary front pockets are slightly slanted, as you'd expect on a hacking jacket, as is the fully functional ticket pocket. It has slightly military shoulders in the English tradition. This jacket is--of course!--twin vented; moreover, it includes in the interior a lining vent strip, designed to keep the vent from opening too far when the jacket is worn, a feature that very few jackets have unless they are custom made. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined. The lining is Bemberg, and features pick stitching throughout. The jacket has four button cuffs.
> 
> This jacket is in absolutely immaculate condition. Originally, this cost a small fortune; here, *it is merely $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *
> 
> *Tagged 42L and unaltered. This measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/8
> Length: 32 1/4


Beautiful windowpane colors. If only it were a 44!


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORVIS Harrington Jacket in suede leather. Size L. Possibly unworn!*

*CLASSIC SUEDE HARRINGTON JACKET*

*Made by Orvis*​


*Absolutely excellent condition--likely unworn!*​
This is absolutely lovely--and quite possibly unworn. Cut as a classic Harrington jacket, this is cut from wonderfully supple suede. It features a classic tartan lining, and knit storm cuffs, knit collar, and knit and hem. It has raglan sleeves. It closes with a study YKK zipper. The collar includes a throat button and eye so that it can be secured standing up for warmth. It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the sides with button down flaps. It also contains an interior zipped security pocket. The back features a shoulder yoke, with a discreet Orvis logo.

This is in absolutely excellent condition; it even includes the original set of spare buttons in the original small plastic bag! It is quite possibly unworn.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged L; this measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 37 (measured as a shirt)
Shoulder: NA
Length (from bottom of the collar): 27 1/2


----------



## Oldsport

@ HerrDavid - what size blazer/sport coat do you wear? I'm trying to figure out if the Bill's sweater will fit me. Normally I have to shrink my Medium sweaters so they fit in body and arms.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Military Specification Peacoat--38R.*

*MILITARY SPECIFICATION PEACOAT*

​
It's bitterly cold, and the Atlantic swell is rising up to 30 ft... The spray whips your cheeks icily, and the darkness makes it almost impossible to see anything but the moonlight glinting on the plunging wave crests, making your job as duty watch officer almost pointless, despite your knowledge that a U-Boat pack is in the vicinity.... You're glad of one thing, though--the warm, if now soaking, peacoat that you were issued, and that you hunch into against the cold.

This is that peacoat. Built by Sterlingwear, this is the military version that's not listed on their website, and only available by Special Order. It has all the features you'd expect, and none that aren't essential; thick, warm, wool shell, half-lined, two slash handwarmer pockets--pleasantly deep--with extra side reinforcements, an oversized collar that stays up when turned up, naval anchor buttons.....

This does have some minor pilling in the unlined interior half, and the interior change pocket in the front right pocket is slightly torn--an easy fix if you so desire! This is, then, in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $125, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Size 38R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> The mint green solid and navy and white/beige repp, red repp are no longer available. All ties are BB 3.75 inches in width, all silk excellent condition. $12 for one or $9 per if you buy more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

If only it were one size smaller! I've been wanting one of these for years!


TweedyDon said:


> *CLASSIC SUEDE HARRINGTON JACKET*
> 
> *Made by Orvis*​
> 
> 
> *Absolutely excellent condition--likely unworn!*​
> This is absolutely lovely--and quite possibly unworn. Cut as a classic Harrington jacket, this is cut from wonderfully supple suede. It features a classic tartan lining, and knit storm cuffs, knit collar, and knit and hem. It has raglan sleeves. It closes with a study YKK zipper. The collar includes a throat button and eye so that it can be secured standing up for warmth. It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the sides with button down flaps. It also contains an interior zipped security pocket. The back features a shoulder yoke, with a discreet Orvis logo.
> 
> This is in absolutely excellent condition; it even includes the original set of spare buttons in the original small plastic bag! It is quite possibly unworn.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Tagged L; this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 3/4
> Sleeve: 37 (measured as a shirt)
> Shoulder: NA
> Length (from bottom of the collar): 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXQUISITE! Beautiful green flannel blazer from John Morgan & Co. London--founded in 1825, tailors to JFK and the British aristocracy!*

*FLANNEL BLAZER by JOHN MORGAN & CO, Hanover Square, London.*

This is absolutely beautiful!

Although they are not a Savile Row firm, John Morgan & Co. are one of the most traditional and respected tailoring firms in England. Founded in 1825--some 24 years before Huntsman started on Savile Row--it started life as an "Army ad Military Tailors", specializing in the uniforms of British army officers. The firm found considerable success, tailoring for the Duke of Cambridge, who became the army chief under Queen Victoria, and securing the contract to make all of the uniforms for the less than military organization the Bank of England.

The quality of Morgan's tailoring was impeccable; Sheppard, one of the founders of Anderson & Sheppard, was trained at Morgan's before moving to open his own firm on Savile Row. The quality of the work was maintained through the centuries. The first major political figure they tailored for was Prime Minister Lord Palmerston in the C19th, the most recent was a "senior political figure" in Australia that they decline to name, indicating that this is likely a recent Prime Minister. In between they were the British tailor of choice for John F. Kennedy, as well as the Prime Minister Harold MacMillan--making them the only tailoring firm ever to have cut for a serving President and a serving Prime Minister at the same time.

They current hold the Warrant of the Duke of Cumberland, and continue to make beautiful clothes in George Street, Mayfair--one of the most insanely expensive and socially exclusive areas of an already insanely expensive city. They do not quote prices for their bespoke clothing online, and decline to do so by telephone, requiring that such details be discussed privately at your fitting. My suspicion is that you have any concern at all about price you simply can't afford them as your tailor.

So, unless you're exceptionally wealthy, now might be your only chance to own a Morgan jacket! This little beauty shows just why they have managed not only to survive but to flourish. Perfectly cut from a beautiful dark forest green flannel, this is simply packed with handwork throughout; there is pick stitching on the placket and throughout the lining, the labels are clearly hand cut and sewn, and all of the seamwork has clearly been done by hand. This jacket is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It it cut--as befits a tailor with a British military heritage--as a darted three button jacket, with more than a nod to the military heritage of the cutters. (This is the classic Dress Jacket configuration of the better British regiments; appropriately so, since Morgan held the contract to provide the uniforms for the Queen's personal bodyguard in Scotland, the Honorable Archers, in the C19th.) The buttons are classic brass, and the cuff buttons are, of course, fully functional surgeon's cuffs.

This jacket was made in June 1978--but in the manner of classic British tailoring could just have easily been made last week. No wide lapels, flaring, or anything else indicate that this is a 1970s jacket; it could have been made by a top firm anywhere from 1890 to 2015.

This beautiful jacket is in excellent condition, with the exception of a smudge on the lining, as shown.

Asking just *$60, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/4"--but note this has surgeon's cuffs)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28


----------



## efdll

TD,
Tried to PM you about suede Harrington but your mailbox is full. Probably everyone wants it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL REPRODUCTION B-3 JACKET!*





*This is absolutely gorgeous!*​
My mother grew up on a farm in the Fens of East Anglia during the Second World War, and vividly remembers the sound of massed Boeing engines of the B-17 Flying Fortress bombers taking off.... and the far more worrying sounds of the damaged engines of the survivors as they laboured back hours later; the mis-fires, stuttering, the shattered fuselages and silent propellers, as well as the certain fact that not everyone who took off made it back....

The aircrew of the B-17s invariably wore their issue B3 jackets--utterly distinctive "Redskins" (named after the dye that was applied to the leather) that combined both beauty and function.... although only the latter quality was in anyone's minds when they were made. With their thick, warm sheepskin lining, the oversize collar that could be strapped up over the ears, providing warmth without limiting movement, deeply-cut armholes to facilitate movement and allow layering, and side-straps to ensure that the hem wouldn't catch on anything in the 'plane, these jackets were masterpieces of design.

You almost certainly won't be crewing a Fortress anytime soon--and most definitely won't be unfortunate enough to be crewing one in combat--but the beauty and design of these jackets has led to their enduring appeal, all the more so since they're far more readily adapted to contemporary civilian life than their RAF equivalent, the Irvin. (Another American design, by the way.)

I'm very pleased to have one to offer! Made by Calafate Aviation--a company whose reproduction B3 jackets sit two rungs below the masterpieces of Eastman, and one below their close rivals Aero, but most definitely above the jackets produced by Irvin Leathercraft, Avirex, and the like--this jacket is as close as you'll get to an original B3 without a four-figure outlay, or buying an original.

Cut from supple sheepskin in a browner hue that the originals this has the classic oversize collar and the two functional straps to bring it to a stand around your ears. It has the correct leather stripping throughout on the seams, including the reinforcing "V" on the sides near the adjuster belt straps. The fleece is thick and luxurious--and utterly functional. The interior label and present and correct, and the interior hang-strap is also present and undamaged. The jacket does have some minor cosmetic wear on the underside of one arm, as shown, and a very small seam rip (only about 1") under one arm at the armpit--a very easy fix, even for a local cobbler or leatherworker. It has the same cut and heft as an orignal, so no need to worry at all about layering, or fit! The main zip is a heavy duty YKK which operates beautifully fluidly; all of the other straps are rugged and fully functional. It does differ from the originals in one respect; it has a zip concealed under the collar for an optional hood (not included.)

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This is a truly beautiful jacket! Calafates run between $250 and $650 used;* I'm asking just $225, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.* And offers are VERY welcome!*

*This is tagged a M; I believe that it would fit a 40 - 42 best. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2 (remember, this is a sheepskin jacket, so this figure is higher!)
Sleeve: 36 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Shoulder: NA 
Length: 38 1/2 (measured from the collar seam, not the edge when folded down).


----------



## TweedyDon

*SIX MORE TWEEDS! c. 38 - 44. Normal Hilton, Korn of Paris and Made in the UK Gunchecks, 3/2 sacks, more!*

*I have several more lovely jackets to pass on today, including a made in the UK guncheck, a wonderful country tweed from Korn of Paris, as well as some classic vintage 3/2 sacks!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this is fully canvassed and fully lined, and exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. (The Bon Chic Bon Genre--BCBG--French look draws heavily on the fabrics and colorways on the English upper classes, with gunchecks and windowpanes being perennial favourites!) Cut from a beautiful British country green twill with a complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features an Anglophilia twin vent.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged EU 48 (US-UK 38). Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*2) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect from an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*3) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4



    

*4) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED DONEGALESQUE TWEED!*

This is a wonderfully textured tweed! Cut from a beautifully slubby Donegal-sque cloth, the most striking feature of this tweed is its wonderful texture, reminiscent of dry stone walls in Co. Sligo and the rough-hewn stones of a barn's foundation. The colourway does full justice to the texture; a lovely heathery mix of browns, creams, mochas, and peats. The cut of the tweed matches its casual country texture; two large patch pockets adorn the front, suede elbow patches protect the sleeves, and the buttons are all leather-clad, metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measures: *

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*5) Classic Brown Herringbone Tweed--with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely classic brown herringbone tweed, with the ever-desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets, complete with pocket flaps! This is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs; all of its buttons are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

This was sold at Maury Robinson's, the upscale clothier in Trenton--when Trenton was itself upscale. Robinson's gained some measure of fame when it managed to "poach" Vincenzo Paxia, one of the better tailors in the area, from Langrock of Princeton! As an aside, Vincenzo is still tailoring, aged 81, from his home in Trenton.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/3 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*6) WONDERFUL Princeton Clothing Co. 3/2 sack tweed.*

Solid colour tweeds are rather rare, and this is a lovely example. Made by The Princeton Clothing Company--one of the traditional Trad. clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this has all of the Trad/Ivy desiderata. Cut as a 3/2 sack, it has large, deep, flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as a lapped center seam, and a single hook vent--which also features a lapped horizontal seam! This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA in the late 1960s. It has, of course, two button cuffs.

This does have a small blemish--shown--on the bottom edge of the left-hand patch pocket, as shown. Because of this, this is just in Good/Very Good condition, and* hence is just $25, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## DonCiccio

Mr Tweedy, I just PM'd you. I want to buy that Princeton sack.


----------



## Barnavelt

2 Button Jacket, Donegal Tweed by Magee







Nice Donegal with excellent color flecks throughout. I've had this for a few years but I just have too many jackets. Made in Ireland, tagged as a 44L but please see measurements. Definitely European construction with 2 button cuff, relatively narrow lapels, subtle darting in the front. Shoulders are lightly padded but not overly constructed. Freshly cleaned.

All measurements taken while flat;
Sleeve; 26 inches
Shoulder; 19 inches
Pit to Pit; 21 3/4 inches
Waist at 2nd button; 21 inches
Length BOC; 31 inches

*Asking $35.00 CONUS

*L.L. Bean Wrinkle Resistant Green University Stripe OCBD




Wonderful shape and very lightly worn; appears to be straight from the dry cleaners. Made in Malaysia. Tagged size is 16x36. Please see measurements.

Sleeve (from neck center to shoulder + sleeve length); 36 inches
Neck (laid flat); 16 inches
Length; 33 inches

*Asking $20.00 CONUS

*Please contact me with any questions or comments. I will be happy to work with you.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Brooks Makers 15-3 classic ocbd, mint condition. Look at that collar roll... Almost pornographic haha. I accept PayPal and venmo.

Price includes shipping within CONUS.

$45


----------



## CMDC

A few items from my closet that are either too small or not getting much wear, plus one of the always sought after LE made in Scotland Shetlands...

Vintage Botany 500 tweed 3/2 sack

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BOC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$45 conus




























Vintage Andover 3/2 sack

Pit to Pit: 20.5
Shoulder: 17
Length:30.5
Sleeve: 25

$45 conus




























Polo Ralph Lauren silk sport coat. 3/2.5 Side vents. Darted. 
Made in Italy

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BOC: 30
Sleeve: 25

$45 conus




























Lands End Made in Scotland Shetland sweater w/ saddle shoulders
Size XL

Pit to Pit: 25
Length: 29
Sleeve: 36

$34 conus


----------



## Kendallroberts88

BB- White 17-35 shirt, mint condition 100% cotton non iron $20 pm offers or interests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

I am open to offers.. that Harris Tweed, is worth it just for the sweet hanger it has.



Dmontez said:


> Anyone wanting/needing a Harris Tweed jacket? CLAIMED
> 
> 
> 
> Dmontez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ties $15 each shipped in the CONUS
> LtoR
> Brooks Brothers makers equestrian
> Chippmunk schnauzer (CLAIMED)
> Lanvin
> Brooks Brothers makers(marked through tag)
> Christian Dior
> Christian Dior
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr. D

In the interests of marital harmony (and my own self-preservation) I am listing several ties that I have accumulated, many of which were purchased from this very forum. I think that I have worn most of these at least once but I have far too many to keep these in my rotation. They are all wearable in excellent used condition with only a couple of exceptions that are noted. I recall paying roughly $5-10 for most of these so that's all that I am asking.

*Please add $3 for shipping*, no matter if you buy 1 tie or all of them. Please PM with any questions.

*Group A: wool ties*


1. All wool tartan, no keeper, WPL = Gelles Neckwear Co.
L: 55" 
W: 3.75"
$5


2. Viyella by Gant for Filene's. 55% wool 45% cotton
L: 58" 
W: 3"
*SOLD*


3. Brooks Brothers Makers tartan
L: 60.5"
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


4. Carroll and Co striped wool - hand woven in Scotland
L: 57"
W: 3.625"
$5


5. J. Press Burlington Knot all wool challis
L: 55.5"
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


6. J. Press Burlington Knot all wool challis (this one is slightly darker green than tie #5 above)
L: 56"
W: 3.25"
$7


7. Michelson's of London for Filene's
L: 54.5"
W: 3.5"
$5


*Group B: Trad favorites*



8. Atkinson's Irish poplin - shows some wear on lining at the tip
L: 53"
W: 2.5"
$5


9. English Shop navy repp stripe
L: 57"
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


10. Paul Stuart burgundy foulard with birds, pheasants perhaps?
L: 57"
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


11. J. Press green silk foulard
L: 59"
W: 3.25"
$10


12. J. Press red foulard
L: 57"
W: 3.5"
$10


13. Raw silk stripe by James River Traders
L: 56"
W: 3"
*SOLD*


14. Bleeding Indian madras, no keeper, a few slubs here and there but overall very nice condition
L: 57"
W: 3.375"
$10


*Group C: emblematics*


15. LLBean red lobsters on green, silk/poly blend, made in USA
L: 56"
W: 3.125"
*SOLD*



16. Brooks Brothers whales - Pink & kelly green, skinny, it's the ULTIMATE preppy tie!
L: 52"
W: 3.25"
*SOLD*


17. Brooks Brothers sailboats over stripes
L: 56"
W: 3.375"
$5


18. Regiments Ltd. ducks over stripes, 78% poly, 22% silk
L: 54"
W: 3.125"
$3


19. Santas by Cape Cod Neckwear, 100% poly, still has the original pricetag attached!
L: 56"
W: 3.25"
$3


*Group D: batwing bowties*


20. Brooks Brothers navy foulard
W: 1.375"
*SOLD*


21. MacDougall's 100% wool made in England
W: 1.5"
*SOLD*


22. F.R. Tripler flowers
W: 1.5"
*SOLD*


23. Green foulard from J. Comfort, made in England
W: 1.5"
*SOLD*


24. Myron McIntyre green foulard (feels like cotton)
W: 1.5"
*SOLD*


*Group E: paisleys*


25. Rooster made in USA of 30 oz. foulard hand printed in Italy
L: 57"
W: 3.75"
$5


26. Hardy Amies all silk, very soft and thin
L: 56"
W: 3.625"
$5


27. Liberty of London, handmade in the Dominican Republic
L: 56"
W: 3.375"
$5


28. Club Room - feels like Ancient Madder (very soft and suedelike), handmade in UK, keeper loose on one end
L: 58"
W: 3.125"
*SOLD*


29. Polo, made in USA
L: 58"
W: 4"
$7


*Group F: Brooks Brothers foulards*


30. Brooks Brothers Makers blue with red circles, printed in Italy
L: 60"
W: 3.875"
$5


31. Brooks Brothers red foulard, printed in Italy
L: 61"
W: 4"
$5


32. Brooks Brothers equestrian theme foulard
L: 58"
W: 3.75"
$5


33. Brooks Brothers red foulard
L: 58"
W: 3.625"
$5


34. Brooks Brothers green foulard
L: 57.5"
W: 3.25"
*SOLD*


*Group G: Lands End and Brooks*


35. Lands End pink foulard, handsewn in USA
L: 58"
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


36. Lands End floral pattern, made in USA
L: 58
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


37. Brooks Brothers plaid, woven in UK made in USA
L: 57.5
W: 3.75"
$5


38. Brooks Brothers 346, very soft like ancient madder, printed in Italy made in USA
L: 58.5"
W: 3.25"
*SOLD*


39. Brooks Brothers pink foulard, tag still attached
L: 57"
W: 3.75"
$10


40. LLBean hunting dogs emblematic - new in box
L: 57
W: 3.625
*SOLD*


*Group H: Brooks Brothers stripes*


41. Brooks Brothers navy with green/pink
L: 58
W: 3.75"
$5


42. Brooks Brothers wide stripe, navy and burgundy
L: 57
W: 3.625"
*SOLD*


43. Brooks Brothers navy/gold herringbone
L: 57
W: 3.875"
*SOLD*


44. Brooks Brothers Makers navy with red and green
L: 57
W: 3.75"
$5


45. Brooks Brothers 346 burgundy with navy/gold
L: 58
W: 3.625"
$5


46. Brooks Brothers red with navy/gold horizontal stripe, pricetag still attached
L: 56
W: 3.875"
$7


*Group I: Lands End repp stripes*


47. Lands End, hand sewn in USA
L: 57
W: 3.25"
$7


48. Lands End, handsewn in USA
L: 57
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


49. Lands End burgundy and navy wide stripe, handsewn in USA
L: 57
W: 3.375"
*SOLD*


50. Lands End green and navy, handsewn in USA
L: 57
W: 3.5"
$5


51. Lands End burnt orange with baby blue stripe, handsewn in USA
L: 59
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


*Group J: Talbott repp stripes*


52. Talbott "Lothian and Border Horse" repp
L: 57.5
W: 3.75"
*SOLD*


53. Talbott for Mobley and Sons orange/navy
L: 57
W: 3.375"
$5


54. Talbott for Cascade 50 Share Club
L: 57
W: 3.25"
*SOLD*


55. Talbott for Terry Juden New Orleans
L: 56
W: 3.125"
*SOLD*


56. Talbott for Harrison Ltd
L: 57
W: 3.625"
$5


*Group K: More classic repp stripes*


57. Bert Pulitzer classic navy with red/white
L: 57
W: 3.125"
*SOLD*


58. Jos A Bank - Lothian of Border Horse, there is some wear to the tip, not noticable unless you look very closely
L: 58
W: 3.125"
*SOLD*


59. Huntington made in USA
L: 59
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*


60. Hathaway, made in USA
L: 56
W: 3"
*SOLD*


61. Gant
L: 58
W: 3.625"
$5


*Group L: Even more high-end Repps *(and one wool I forgot to list earlier)


62. Givenchy khaki/brown stripe, made in USA by Carter and Holmes (according to RN)
L: 56
W: 3.375
*SOLD*


63. Custom Shop baby blue/yellow/silver repp (think UCLA colors), handmade in USA
L: 56
W: 3.375
*SOLD*


64. Polo green with purple/gold stripes, hand made in USA
L: 56.5
W: 3.875
$8


65. Polo green with double red stripe, handmade in USA
L: 57.5
W: 4
*SOLD*


66. Lands End green with navy/red stripes, slightly wrinkly in knot area, handmade in USA
L: 58
W: 3.25
*SOLD*


67. Harrod's green with black and orange stripes in the British direction, all silk made in England
L: 55
W: 3.5
$8


68. Navy wool made in England for Filenes, without a doubt the thinnest wool tie I have ever seen, this one has unlined tips and very delicate rolled edges, this is exquisite craftsmanship
L: 55.5
W: 3.625
*SOLD*


*Group M: Bargain repp stripes*


69. Robert and Co., handsewn "finest silk" navy with thin red and khaki stripes
L: 55.5
W: 2.875
*SOLD*


70. Made for the Crimson Shop of Cambridge, silk with slate/burgundy/khaki/brown stripes
L: 54
W: 3.25
$2


71. Filene's brown/navy striped
L: 57
W: 3.125
*SOLD*


72. Filenes navy/khaki striped, silk
L: 55
W: 3
*SOLD*


73. Rooster navy with green/silver stripes, silk, no keeper
L: 33.5
W: 3
*SOLD*


74. Filene's navy with red/white repp stripe. Please note that the white at the tip is the stripe, not a fabric flaw - it can probably be pressed gently under a book to coax it to the back again
L: 58
W: 3
*SOLD*


*Group N: More bargain repps*


75. Brooks Brothers green with yelow/red stripes, 65% silk 35% poly
L: 56.5
W: 3.375
*SOLD*


76. Cape Cod green with navy repp stripe, feels like poly
L: 55
W: 3
*SOLD*


77. Unknown maker green with red/silver stripes, no keeper, all silk
L: 58.5
W: 3
*SOLD*


78. Hub Ltd for Jacobs Roberts, 3 thread all silk English Repp
L: 57
W: 3
*SOLD*


79. New Haven Neckwear red/blue stripe (like BB #5), made in USA
L: 57.5
W: 3.75
$2


80. Oakton Ltd red with navy pencil stripe, all silk made in USA
L: 55
W: 3.25
*SOLD*


*Group O: Freebie bin*


81. Navy tool emblematic, made for Smithsonian (feels like silk)
L: 55
W: 3.125
*CLAIMED*


82. Red emblematic with Verdi Operas, 100% poly
L: 57
W: 2.875
*CLAIMED*


83. Euro symbol embelmaic, 100% poly
L: 56
W: 3.875
*CLAIMED*


84. Cork, Ireland burgundy emblematic, poly
L: 56.5
W: 3.25
*CLAIMED*


85. Navy Cork, Ireland emblematic, poly
L: 54.5
L: 3.5
*CLAIMED*


86. Ties of Honor Vietnam veteran medal flag, all silk 
L: 60.5
W: 3.625
*CLAIMED*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Brooks Brother vintage 346 sack tweed 42L - $33
*3/2, half lined, patch hip pockets, in beautiful shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 22"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

*
Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R - $25
*Two button front, brown, fully lined, in great shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat 42L - $25
*Fabric not marked, probably a wool/wilk blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"


*Brooks Brothers blue OCBD 16-32 - $16.50
*Vintage, unlined collar, must-iron, in nice shape.


----------



## jogowill

*Only #1 and #4 remain. $25 CONUS each. Open to offers.

Click on images to see more.

1) Stanley Blacker:

*Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24.25
Length: 30.25

*$25*



*2) Christian Brooks

*Chest: 23
Shoulder: 19.25
Sleeve: 25
Length: 31

*SOLD*



*3) Lands' End*

Chest: 22
Shoulder: 19
Sleeve: 23.75
Length: 32

*SOLD*



*4) Hardwick
*
Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Length: 31.5

Two tiny holes in back. Not at all noticeable without looking for them, and probably a fairly easy fix for a decent tailor, though I cannot say that for sure. See pictures.

*$25*



*5) No label

*Chest: 19
Shoulder: 17
Sleeve: 23.5
Length: 29

Two moth bites on right shoulder. They are fairly noticeable, but this jacket is awesome enough that, were it my size, I would wear the darn thing proudly, sartorial propriety be damned. And perhaps the bites are reparable? I have no idea.

It could also use a good press. The left lapel is wandering.

*SOLD*


----------



## stfu

*SOLD*

My goal is to list an average of one item a week through year end. These are all from my closet, I just can't justify keeping them when there is no chance they will fit in the next year.

Price includes shipping in *CONUS*, and I am certainly taking a loss.

Up first:

Brooks Brothers WASH AND WEAR olive sack sport coat. I would love opinions on it's age. I have always thought 60s, but not sure.

I adore this jacket, with it's two cuff buttons, washable fabric, olive color that goes with all my variously coloured khakis plus grey trousers, and most importantly 4 season weight here in the southwest. I used to wear it year round, because the colors work superb for fall and winter, but it is clearly intended as a warmer climate/summer coat. I have another that is almost identical only slightly larger, which I am hanging on to ... for now ... in hopes I will fit back in to it sooner.

*SOLD*
Approximate Measurements 
BOC to bottom: 31.5
Sleeve: 25.5+
P2P: 21.5
*
SOLD*


----------



## Orgetorix

This is a fantastic tweed sack by Chipp, the classic Ivy tailor. It is perfectly soft and broken in, with that classic soft-shouldered, slouchy, comfortable feel. It's in good shape; there's just a bit of damage to the lining next to an inside pocket, but it's probably wearable as is.

$50 shipped CONUS.

Pit to pit: 22"
Shoulders: 18" 
BOC: 32"
Sleeves: 25" +1"


----------



## Barnavelt

Orgetorix said:


> This is a fantastic tweed sack by Chipp, the classic Ivy tailor. It is perfectly soft and broken in, with that* classic soft-shouldered, slouchy, comfortable feel*.


Not even my size but that description had me reaching for the Paypal account. You had me at "slouchy". Very nice sack.


----------



## Duvel

Nice jacket, stfu. Please see my PM. Thanks.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any sack's in a 46L-48? Don't need navy, no tweed either (I'm hot natured). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Any sack's in a 46L-48? Don't need navy, no tweed either (I'm hot natured).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll check my closet but the ones that I know I have are, unfortunately, navy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stfu

AshScache said:


> I'll check my closet but the ones that I know I have are, unfortunately, navy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too need this size. A classic sack navy blazer would be terrific .... and I could use one tweed ... let us know please.


----------



## stfu

CLAIMED


----------



## Orgetorix

A consignment shop near me has a pair of NWOB Bean camp mocs for sale, size 10. I'm happy to proxy them for a member who wants them, $60 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Jfrazi2

STFU:

Do you have a measurement for the shoulders?

thanks,

James



stfu said:


> My goal is to list an average of one item a week through year end. These are all from my closet, I just can't justify keeping them when there is no chance they will fit in the next year.
> 
> Price includes shipping in CONUS, and I am certainly taking a loss.
> 
> Up second:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Old version 346 glen plaidish 3/2 sack jacket. Wool, dry clean, two sleeve buttons.
> 
> I often wore this with dark charcoal slacks, and a light blue sweater over my yellow or pink or white OCBD. Tassle loafers completed the look.
> 
> It is old of course, has some wear, notably the sleeve lining appears to be loose on one arm hole. I suspect it was actually always so - although I just now noticed it.
> 
> This is tagged a 42L
> 
> Approximate Measurements
> BOC to bottom: 32
> Sleeve: 25.75+
> P2P: 22
> 
> $23 via paypal and shipped CONUS only


----------



## knucklehead

Up for sale is a size 40 Barbour Northumbria. It is the coat displayed on this thread, page 1144, post no. 28577. It is a beautiful coat and is exactly as described in the post. Unfortunately the coat is just a bit too small for me and I probably won't wear it much if at all. I'm hoping to sell it and recover some of the purchase price. Paid $115. Sold.


----------



## jogowill

*Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel Shirt*

NOT one of the flimsy current models. This is the old school good stuff. 55-45 Wool-cotton blend. Size 15.5.

*$50 CONUS or offer

*


----------



## Patrick06790

I have an LL Bean wax jacket, size medium. I can measure it if you like, but for comparison, I am 5' 9", 182 pounds, and I generally wear a 44 jacket, which I would have trouble doing with this coat. So if you are in the 40R ballpark this would probably fit over a jacket.

It's probably 20 years old, maybe less, and has not been worn much.

$85 shipped CONUS. Drop me a line if you want specific measurements.


----------



## Patrick06790

A lot of LL Bean OCBDs, non-iron, about six years old. Clean, no issues. One pale blue, one slightly darker (but not French) blue, one blue uni stripe, one white. 16.5 x 33. (My neck got bigger.)

A good deal at $48 shipped CONUS - if it's your size and you don't mind the non-iron. I don't; I've never noticed the slightest breathability problem with these, and the collar roll is decent when worn with a tie.


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming, but I've got a blue BB OCBD in size 15.5 x 32 for sale.

Asking $22 shipped priority. Shoot me a note and I'll get pictures up this evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Trad emblematic tie: Ben Silver all silk handmade Palmetto Tree emblems. Perfect for an SC native trad. Pm offers or interest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATED MEASUREMENTS! Beautiful Reproduction B3 Jacket*

*BEAUTIFUL REPRODUCTION B-3 JACKET!*

*PLEASE NOTE UPDATED LENGTH MEASUREMENT-- 28 3/4, NOT 38 3/4!​*





*This is absolutely gorgeous!*​
My mother grew up on a farm in the Fens of East Anglia during the Second World War, and vividly remembers the sound of massed Boeing engines of the B-17 Flying Fortress bombers taking off.... and the far more worrying sounds of the damaged engines of the survivors as they laboured back hours later; the mis-fires, stuttering, the shattered fuselages and silent propellers, as well as the certain fact that not everyone who took off made it back....

The aircrew of the B-17s invariably wore their issue B3 jackets--utterly distinctive "Redskins" (named after the dye that was applied to the leather) that combined both beauty and function.... although only the latter quality was in anyone's minds when they were made. With their thick, warm sheepskin lining, the oversize collar that could be strapped up over the ears, providing warmth without limiting movement, deeply-cut armholes to facilitate movement and allow layering, and side-straps to ensure that the hem wouldn't catch on anything in the 'plane, these jackets were masterpieces of design.

You almost certainly won't be crewing a Fortress anytime soon--and most definitely won't be unfortunate enough to be crewing one in combat--but the beauty and design of these jackets has led to their enduring appeal, all the more so since they're far more readily adapted to contemporary civilian life than their RAF equivalent, the Irvin. (Another American design, by the way.)

I'm very pleased to have one to offer! Made by Calafate Aviation--a company whose reproduction B3 jackets sit two rungs below the masterpieces of Eastman, and one below their close rivals Aero, but most definitely above the jackets produced by Irvin Leathercraft, Avirex, and the like--this jacket is as close as you'll get to an original B3 without a four-figure outlay, or buying an original.

Cut from supple sheepskin in a browner hue that the originals this has the classic oversize collar and the two functional straps to bring it to a stand around your ears. It has the correct leather stripping throughout on the seams, including the reinforcing "V" on the sides near the adjuster belt straps. The fleece is thick and luxurious--and utterly functional. The interior label and present and correct, and the interior hang-strap is also present and undamaged. The jacket does have some minor cosmetic wear on the underside of one arm, as shown, and a very small seam rip (only about 1") under one arm at the armpit--a very easy fix, even for a local cobbler or leatherworker. It has the same cut and heft as an original, so no need to worry at all about layering, or fit! The main zip is a heavy duty YKK which operates beautifully fluidly; all of the other straps are rugged and fully functional. It does differ from the originals in one respect; it has a zip concealed under the collar for an optional hood (not included.)

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This is a truly beautiful jacket! Calafates run between $250 and $650 used;* I'm asking just $195, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.* And offers are VERY welcome!*

*This is tagged a M; I believe that it would fit a 40 - 42 best. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2 (remember, this is a sheepskin jacket, so this figure is higher than a cloth jacket, as it encompasses two layers of fleece!)
Sleeve: 36 1/2 (measured as a shirt)
Shoulder: NA 
Length: 28 3/4 (measured from the collar seam, not the edge when folded down).


----------



## Monocle

Duluth Trading Presentation Jacket - 2 button Twill Version. Navy size M. It's a great travel jacket and really very well constructed of heavier twill. It will take a beating. W22 L31 SH18 SL26. Action back pleats. Pockets inside pockets inside pockets. Did I say pockets? It has a bunch. Patch breast pocket. Open hip pockets with interior zip pockets. Durable twill. Single vent. Patched elbows (non-contrasting). *$28.00 shipped to USA.
*
My pic is rather lousy, so the link to the original is here, currently out of stock but

https://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/sport-coats-mens-twill-presentation-jacket-32512.aspx

Message me for more details if needed.


----------



## straw sandals

Gentlemen!

I am looking for nice bow ties, especially in madder, paisley, and repp stripes. Do any of you have some that you'd be willing to sell?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thanks to Gamma for this Shetland, from Brooks Bros.:


----------



## conductor

The original Nantucket Reds

asking$30 now $25 shipped conus

Size 44

Measures 22" width and 31" length



[/QUOTE]


----------



## NicholasJenkins

I've posted this earlier, but the response was terrific (thank you, Patrick, Max, and Matt), so that I thought I'd re-post:

I'm looking for all-cotton, blue OCBDs, 16-16.5/33-34 from all the usual suspects-- J. Press, BB (Makers, traditional fit, must-iron), Mercer, O'Connells, Gitman, Troy Shirt Guild, Andover Shop, campus shops, vintage Gant or Sero (if all-cotton). They can be a bit (or even more than a bit) frayed--I'll just be wearing them informally.

Also, I'm looking for some twill tattersall shirts, also 16-16.5/33-34, all-cotton, from vintage Gant, LL Bean, Orvis, campus shops, etc. Again, worn and fraying is fine.

Please PM me if you want to sell what I'm looking for!


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks to Gamma for this Shetland, from Brooks Bros.:


Glad you're enjoying it! It has lovely heathering.


----------



## FLMike

Doing some culling of my Traditional Fit BB shirts. Most are 16-33, with a 16.5-33 and a 16-34 mixed in. All are in excellent condition with no issues, except for the two imperfections pictured (the faint line across the sleeve is on the 16-34 blue OCBD). Would love to make a deal for all of them. Please feel free to make offers.

*UPDATE: The two blue and two university striped OCBDs are sold. Only the yellow is still available. $22 conus. The two blue pinpoints and the Tyrwhitt are also still available. *

OCBDs:



Non-Iron Pinpoints:



And here is a like-new CT must-iron broadcloth dress shirt with a blue hairline stripe pattern and french cuffs. I bought it new and wore it one time before deciding CT's Slim Fit is a little too slim for me. Also 16-33. $30 shipped in CONUS.



Finally, a pair of J&M leather/nubuck saddle shoes worn only a handful of times. They look new. Size 9.M. $40 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

Ralph Lauren Purple Label cream colored wool trousers. Excellent condition
Pleated and cuffed
Made in Italy

36 waist. 29 inseam

$45 conus


----------



## CMDC

JPress yellow cotton sweater.
Size L

Pit to Pit 25
Length. 27
Sleeve 34

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater 
Size M

Pit to Pit. 22.5
Length. 27
Sleeve. 33

$30 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on more tweeds!*

*I have some wonderful tweeds to pass on today--all are priced to move quickly!!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*3) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*4) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*5) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $27, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*6) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*7) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*8) VINTAGE 3/2 Tweed Sack in a beautiful and striking plaid!*

Judging from the Union label this dates from the late 1960s, and was made for Macy's--back when Macy's was a store you'd want to buy clothing from, as it was still selling classic Made in the USA items... Like this wonderful 3/2 sack tweed! (Try finding a 3/2 sack at Macy's now, half a century after this little gem was first purchased....) While this is unapologetically a plaid tweed, it's not a bold "blanket" plaid, and so could readily be worn by anyone in any situation where tweed is appropriate. And the plaid is lovely; string, but not overwhelming, and a lovely medly of autumnal russets, brackets, peat black and tan.

The jacket itself is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a lapped center seam and a hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. 'm very conservative at grading vintage jackets, reserving "Excellent" for those that are NOS or close to it, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is a bargain at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
SLeeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 29 5/8





   

*9) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*10) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*11) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8





    

*12) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*14) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey and cream herringbone Harris Tweed jacket is an absolute classic and a staple of any traditional wardrobe--and this is a lovely example for a larger chap!

Cut from classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It features metal-shanked football buttons in black; three to each sleeve. It appears half-canvassed, and is half-lined with a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 50R, but measures smaller:
*
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*15) RARE IVY/TRAD CLASSIC--a tweed stroller!*

The "stroller"--a combination of jacket and waistcoat--is an increasingly rare Ivy classic, and this is a lovely example. (I'll also be posting a wonderful example from J. Press shortly.) Made for Neiman Marcus, the tweed has a soft moss green base with a bracken and sky-blue windowpane overcheck; perfect for Fall, Winter, and Spring!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. It has a standard two-button closure, and three button cuffs. The waistcoat has four fully functional pockets.

This was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except that one of the cuff buttons on the jacket has broken. Since this has no faux buttonholes this is an easy fix; just remove it and its companion on the other sleeve, and convert this to a two-button cuff jacket!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25 3/4





       

*17) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*18) Lovely Vintage Shepard's Check Tweed!*

This is absolutely lovely! A classic shepard's check--a pattern that is rarely seen nowadays--this jacket has a terrific colourway, being a medley of chestnut brown, russet, and black on a classic cream background. It is a standard contemporary two button front with very subtle darting. It is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The buttons are classic leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. Although there is no country of origin listed this was clearly Made in the USA. It's in Very Good condition; it could just use a dry clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 38R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29





   

*19) Dark Bottle Green Wide Wade Cord Jacket*

An academic Ivy classic, cord jackets traditionally come in brown or green--and this is one of the lovelier green ones I've seen! Cut from a lovely soft bottle-green wide wale corduroy, this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a standard contemporary two button front, is subtly darted, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30



     

*20) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*21) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*22) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $27, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on more tweeds!*

*I have several more lovely jackets to pass on today, including a made in the UK guncheck, a wonderful country tweed from Korn of Paris, as well as some classic vintage 3/2 sacks!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*24) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this is fully canvassed and fully lined, and exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. (The Bon Chic Bon Genre--BCBG--French look draws heavily on the fabrics and colorways on the English upper classes, with gunchecks and windowpanes being perennial favourites!) Cut from a beautiful British country green twill with a complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features an Anglophilia twin vent.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged EU 48 (US-UK 38). Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*25) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect fom an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*26) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4





   

*27) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED DONEGAL-ESQUE TWEED!*

This is a wonderfully textured tweed! Cut from a beautifully slubby Donegal-sque cloth, the most striking feature of this tweed is its wonderful texture, reminiscent of dry stone walls in Co. Sligo and the rough-hewn stones of a barn's foundation. The colourway does full justice to the texture; a lovely heathery mix of browns, creams, mochas, and peats. The cut of the tweed matches its casual country texture; two large patch pockets adorn the front, suede elbow patches protect the sleeves, and the buttons are all leather-clad, metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measures: *

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*28) Classic Brown Herringbone Tweed--with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely classic brown herringbone tweed, with the ever-desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets, complete with pocket flaps! This is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs; all of its buttons are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

This was sold at Maury Robinson's, the upscale clothier in Trenton--when Trenton was itself upscale. Robinson's gained some measure of fame when it managed to "poach" Vincenzo Paxia, one of the better tailors in the area, from Langrock of Princeton! As an aside, Vincenzo is still tailoring, aged 81, from his home in Trenton.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/3 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE REVERSIBLE MACKINAW FIELD JACKET by the Minnesota Woolen Co., c. 1965.*

The Minnesota Woolen Co. operated in Duluth, MN from 1916 to 1977, and specialized in wool blankets similar to Hudson Bay blankets and woolen outerwear for outdoorsman. The best testimony of the quality of their garments lies in the fact that a lot of their hunting jackets and shirt jackets are still going strong, after 40 or 50 years of hard field use; they can be readily found in usable condition through online vintage retailers or eBay.

(A short video put out by the Minnesota Woolen Co. in 1959 can be seen on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*. Please "Like" me for early chances at the goodies I post here, plus information about vintage and classic clothing!)

But while this jacket--which likely dates from the mid 1960s--is of similarly high quality, there's something very special about it: It's reversible. And the Minnesota Woolen Co. didn't make very many reversible jackets, or else they didn't survive, or else they're so beloved that they rarely make it onto the secondary market, as this is the first of its kind that I've seen. (And I've seen a lot of MWC shirt jackets!) My suspicion is that this was a fairly rare item, probably owing to its original cost. Adding the gabardine shell to the heavy wool shell would have made this quite a costly item, and I suspect that the typical customer of the MWC wasn't looking to spend a lot on his or her workwear,

So, the first point to note about this is that it's reversible. One side is the heavy bright scarlet wool that's frequently used in hunting gear from the mid 1930s to early 1970s, when it was superseded by blaze orange. The other side is tan gabardine cloth. Clearly, the idea was that you'd have a jacket that would repel rain--rather than simply soak it up, as wool does--and so enable the heavy wool to keep you warm for much longer in the field.

The scarlet side features two deep front pockets, covered with flaps secured by oversize buttons. It also features two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a front chest pocket--again, flapped and secured by an oversized button. The gabardine side features two deep handwarmer pockets and a zippered chest security pocket. Since this coat is designed to be fully reversible the sleeve cuffs have no buttons or straps of any kind, so they can be easily turned inside out. The collar is oversized and designed to stand; the coat is closed by a zipper, again, designed to function perfectly no matter which way the coat is turned. Since this is designed for woodland hunting it's cut for ease of movement, and so has venting at the seams on either side.

This also comes complete with its original hood, which, of course, can be reversed like the rest of the coat! It buttons on and it easily removeable.

Unlike most hunting coats of this vintage this has all of its original buttons intact, and the zipper is lovely and fluid. Unfortunately, the wool side has suffered some moth depredations, most noticeably on the collar. This is NO LONGER AN ISSUE, and has resulted in cosmetic damage only, but because of this this lovely jacket is in Good/Very Good condition only, and so is only

*$39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements (this is c. a modern 40R):*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size M LL Bean Field Jacket*

The Field Jacket is THE classic American item of outerwear for Fall, the warmer Winter days, and Spring, and L.L. Bean make the definitive iconic version.

Introduced in 1924, the Field Coat by L.L. Bean was originally designed for hunting, but its extreme versatility quickly took it out of the woods, and it's just as likely to be seen on the streets of the Upper East Side or Boston Common as it is deep in the Maine woods.

The outer shell is rugged two-ply cotton canvas, treated to be water resistant; the collar and cuffs are 16-wale corduroy for comfort and abrasion resistance. The jacket itself is designed for function. It features a deep lamb-chop pocket on either side at the front; the flap of this is the bottom of the upper lamb-chop pocket that is placed directly above it; a highly functional and innovative design. The jacket has a zipped breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back; both of the shoulders are reinforced. The coat fastens with oversize buttons, ideal for use in the cold.

This coat is complete with its original tartan Primaloft button-in liner; it also comes complete with all of its original spare buttons!

This has a very small white mark on the leading edge of the placket; this can hardly be seen when worn. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeves (measured like a shirt): 34
Length (bottom of collar): 30 7/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROP! Full Norfolk Shooting Jacket in Derby Tweed*

Both Derby tweed and Full Norfolk Jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, and so this jacket--a full Norfolk cut from hard wearing Derby tweed--is a double rarity.

And not only is this jacket a double rarity--it's a terrific (and terrifically serious) piece of field gear. Norfolk jackets were designed in C19th England as field gear, especially for shooting; it's thus appropriate that Britain's Rifle Corps wore them as uniform in 1859 - 1960. This example has all of the features that you'd expect in a Norfolk that was designed for field use.

First, it has two deep front bellows pockets to hold field equipment; these have deep flaps to protect the contents from rain, and wide mouths to allow for ease of access. The bellows feature allows a lot more bulky items to be stored in these than regular patch pockets. It also has a, of course, a fully functional and adjustable belt to secure the waist against wind; this is held to the body by the traditional half-Norfolk straps sewn vertically on the front of the jacket. It also has a deep inverted box pleat at the back to allow for ease of movement and rapid changes in shoulder posture--crucial when shooting gamebirds, or climbing over stiles or fences. It is reinforced at the shoulders for shooting, and also in recognition that these are traditional weak points in a working jacket. It has NO cuff buttons--these are ornamental on a jacket like this, serve no real purpose, but would be inclined to snag on briars or wire. Since they're a net drawback, they're left off. It has a deep interior chest pocket, and a reinforced game pocket on the inside. It closes with four oversized front buttons, designed to be easy to use even in winter cold. It has a single vent.

This is a serious Norfolk field jacket, not a modern fashion reproduction.

The Derby tweed that it's cut from is beautiful; my pictures really don't do it justice. *(More information about Derby Tweed can be found on my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed.*) The base is a lovely light moss green herringbone, shot through with single vertical stripes of forest green and berry red.

It was, of course, made in the United Kingdom--and, moreover, it was made for "Lynton Crest Tailored" clothing, which specialized in country tweeds and outerwear in England. Judging by the interior label and the style of numbering on the inspection tag this dates from the mid 1960s.

It's also in absolutely excellent condition; I suspect that this was purchased in the United Kingdom on someone's vacation, brought to the USA--and then never worn.

Lynton Norfolks in more used condition than this appear occasionally on eBay and Etsy, where they command c.$200+. As such, this is a steal at just $110, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Given its heft this should be considered outerwear, rather than a sports jacket. As such, please take this into account when assessing the measurements, below, and judge them against a well-fitting Field coat, such as a Barbour.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Country Club bd sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers bd khaki gingham sport shirt
Size M

$22 conus



















JPress blue ocbd with unlined collar and button chest pocket
16 x 33
Needs one button replaced

$20 conus



















Paul Stuart French cuff dress shirt
16 x 33

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers must iron Made in USA yellow pinpoint ocbd
16 x 35
$22 conus



















Joseph Turner tattersall spread collar in like new condition
16 x 36

$24 conus



















Brooks Brothers navy and gold repo
3.75" width

$14 conus


----------



## gamma68

*LANDS' END SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST
*
Tagged size L 42-44, made in Scotland, red colorway
Measures 22" chest, 27" length
No flaws

*Asking $20 CONUS
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS ALPACA WOOL SWEATER*

This is one of the coziest, softest, warmest sweaters I've ever worn. If it weren't for weight loss, this item would never leave my closet. If you haven't tried alpaca wool, you're in for a treat.

Tagged size L, made in Peru
Measures 23.5" chest, 27" length, 34.5" sleeve (measured like a shirt, cuff unrolled)
No flaws

*Asking $29 CONUS

*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RALPH LAUREN POLO WOOL SWEATER VEST
*
Tagged size L 
Measures 21" chest, 25" length
No flaws

*CLAIMED*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TIES*
All are in excellent condition.

*$12 each, $20 for two, $30 for three, CONUS*

L-R
1. Bert Pulitzer, silk, made in USA, 3.75"
2. Paul Fredrick, silk, made in Italy, 3"
3. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, made in USA, 3.75"

L-R
4. Robert Talbott, silk, 3.5"
5. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, made in USA, 3.75"
6. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3-10/16"

L-R
7. Brooks Brothers Makers, silk, printed in Italy, 3.75"
8. Peter Blair, silk, made in USA, 3-10/16"
9. Barney's New York, silk (possibly ancient madder), made in Italy, 3-10/16" *CLAIMED*

L-R
10. Jos.A.Bank, cotton madras, made in USA, 3-10/16"
11. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3.75"
12. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3.75"


----------



## dorji

Hi all, here are a few items from my closet. Minimal wear, PM with interest, offers always welcome!

Oconnell's Shetland, size 40, color "lilac"
hand-washed and stored, so fits a bit snug i.e., will loosen up a bit as you wear
Chest- 19"
Sleeves- ~34" uncuffed, ~32.5 cuffed
Back length, including collar- 26.5"
SOLD!


Next up is a unique custom order- Southwick Douglas 3 button sack, hook vent, patch and flap lower pockets. The material is a 10.5oz linen in black and white herringbone. Lightweight partial lining. Fits like a 41 semi-tall. Real horn buttons in tan, nice finishing throughout.
$60, or offer
Sh: 18.5"
BOC: 31.5"
Chest: 21.75"
Waist at button point: 20"
Lapel: 3.4"
Sleeves: 25"




Finally, here is a tweed that reminds me of the ocean in winter. Harris Tweed done up by Hardwick, this jacket is unstructured and wonderfully slouchy. Buttons were replaced with a beautiful dark brown real horn, this jacket is partially lined with nice finishing inside, lapped shoulder seams, and double-vented. Open patch lower pockets. Do not be deceived by the 19" shoulder- the unstructured nature of this makes it feel like it is much smaller (~18", by my intuition).
$50, or offer
Sh: 19"
BOC: 31.25"
Chest: 22"
Waist at point button: 20.25"
Lapel: 3.5"
Sleeves: 24.75"



Thanks for looking


----------



## jkurtz498

This has worked before, maybe it shall work again!

I am looking for <$25 grey flannel trousers, 36 x 30/29.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## leisureclass

Small Trad Alert!




Here are the shirts in question:
Navy blue striped LE pinpoint - 15/33
Pink LE OCBD - 14 and 1/2
Dark green striped J. Press pinpoint - 15/33
light green striped New England Shirt Co. pinpoint - Medium
Blue OCBD club collar - 15/33
green and blue striped 1960s Brooks Brothers pinpoint point collar 15/33

*Have the lot for $45 *

(sorry about the wrinkles, they were in storage, all in great used condition)


----------



## stfu

Jfrazi2 said:


> STFU:
> 
> Do you have a measurement for the shoulders?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James


18.5.

This is tagged a 42L

Approximate Measurements 
BOC to bottom: 32
Sleeve: 25.75+
P2P: 22
SS: 18.5" at shoulder seams


----------



## stfu

*Tie lot, cheap*

My goal is to list an average of one item a week through year end. These are all from my closet.

Price includes shipping in CONUS, and I am certainly taking a loss.

Up third, a lot of 5 ties, cheap:

$16 for all of them via paypal and shipped CONUS only. (If you are buying one of the jacKets I have listed I will throw these in for $8.)

5 vintage ties. Left to Right, An early 90s Nordstrom, 3 Brooks Brothers Makers, and an old Robert Talbot for a mens shop. The Talbot is a hair over 3" at blade, the others are 3.5 to 3.75.

NOTE, the Talbot is great but it does have some wear to it. Just full disclosure it is not MINT, but 5 ties for 16 shipped ...... c'mon.


----------



## stfu

CLAIMED


----------



## jogowill

Gray Corbin "Natural Shoulder (TM) Trousers"

Yes, that is what they're called, and yes, it is trademarked--because, you know, someone might want to steal that name.

Nice pants, though. They are flat front and uncuffed.

Waist: 16
Inseam: 32
Rise: 12

I'm looking for some gray trousers myself, but I need a 34"-35" waist and 30" or higher inseam. I'd be open to a trade if anyone has such a pair.

*SOLD*


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop - now $40.



Orgetorix said:


> This is a fantastic tweed sack by Chipp, the classic Ivy tailor. It is perfectly soft and broken in, with that classic soft-shouldered, slouchy, comfortable feel. It's in good shape; there's just a bit of damage to the lining next to an inside pocket, but it's probably wearable as is.
> 
> $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Shoulders: 18"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeves: 25" +1"


----------



## TweedyDon

*I'll be away in Europe for a week without easy Internet access--so please forgive me if I don't respond to PMs until early next week!*


----------



## thegovteach

TweedyDon said:


> *I'll be away in Europe for a week without easy Internet access--so please forgive me if I don't respond to PMs until early next week!*


Europe for a week? Horrors! Man, I wish I was going back, and we were just there this past May.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

*Brooks Brother vintage 346 sack tweed 42L - $30
*3/2, half lined, patch hip pockets, in beautiful shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 22"
Sleeves 25.5"
Length BOC 32"

*
Lands End Harris Tweed - 38R - $22 (final drop)
*Two button front, brown, fully lined, in great shape.
Shoulders 18"
Pit to Pit 20.5"
Sleeves 24"
Length BOC 29.75


*H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sportcoat 42L - $22
*Fabric not marked, probably a wool/wilk blend. Fully lined with three interior pockets. In beautiful condition.

Shoulders 18.5"
Pit to Pit 22.5"
Sleeves 25.25"
Length BOC 31.25"


*Brooks Brothers blue OCBD 16-32 - $15 (final drop)
*Vintage, unlined collar, must-iron, in nice shape.


----------



## knucklehead

LC - Haven't seen/heard from you in a while. It's great to have you back! Knucklehead


----------



## Kendallroberts88

CLAIMED

Brooks brothers ties, excellent condition 3.5 inches in width. $10 each. Pm offers or interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

SOLD



Kendallroberts88 said:


> CLAIMED
> 
> Brooks brothers ties, excellent condition 3.5 inches in width. $10 each. Pm offers or interest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stfu

*PRICE DROP! $23*

CLAIMED

And I am on a roll so here is item four:

An old sack Harris Tweed.

This is a typical rumpled coat.

3/2, two cuff buttons. Slopey shoulders. Hook Vent. A fall and winter vibe in golds and browns. 

I think the Union label puts this at late sixties, maybe early 70s? I am not an expert. The HT label is also one I have never seen. In any case, it is Vintage with a capital V. I noticed a hole in the left sleeve. Leave it or fix it. It is old of course, has some wear.

This is tagged a 41L

Approximate Measurements 
BOC to bottom: 30.75
Sleeve: 25.75+
P2P: 21.5+
S2S at seam: 18.5

CLAIMED!


----------



## Dr. D

*Brooks Brothers Makers sack blazer - 38S*

100% wool flannel (Doeskin? It's quite a bit heavier than worsted or hopsack)
3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets
Golden Fleece buttons, 2 on each sleeve
full canvas construction

Good condition - it has a couple of loose threads and one tiny hole on the rear by the vent - please note that the pencil is pointing to this area in my photos. I have taken a few pics from different angles and zooms to give an accurate idea. Truthfully, it's hard to see because the lining is navy unless you get really close up and look for it, but it is there. I wouldn't recommend this for use in the boardroom but it certainly would be appropriate for a student or as a second "beater" blazer for outings.

shoulder: 17.5
chest: 20.5
sleeves: 23.5
length from BOC: 29

$20 shipped





If no one is interested by the weekend I'll lop off the GF buttons and sell them for $10


----------



## Duvel

Please sell more green repp ties, Dr!


----------



## stfu

*PRICE DROP! $18 SHIPPED!*

*CLAIMED
*
My goal is to list an average of one item a week through year end. These are all from my closet, I just can't justify keeping them when there is no chance they will fit in the next year.

Price includes shipping in CONUS, and I am certainly taking a loss.

Up second:

Brooks Brothers Old version 346 glen plaidish 3/2 sack jacket. Wool, dry clean, two sleeve buttons. 

I often wore this with dark charcoal slacks, and a light blue sweater over my yellow or pink or white OCBD. Tassle loafers completed the look. 

It is old of course, has some wear, notably the sleeve lining appears to be loose on one arm hole. I suspect it was actually always so - although I just now noticed it.

This is tagged a 42L

Approximate Measurements 
BOC to bottom: 32
Sleeve: 25.75+
P2P: 22
SS: 18.5" at shoulder seams

*CLAIMED*


----------



## swb120

PRICE DROPS!



swb120 said:


> A vintage Banana Republic jacket, likely from the 80s, from the days when BR made beautiful things and was considered solidly in the Preppy Handbook/neo-Trad. Made in England, cordoroy detailing around collar, sleeves and waist, plain interior. Padded but not bulky. Size Medium. Chest: 22-23". Asking $45>*$35 shipped CONUS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More late 80s/early 90s love - GANT!
> 
> Two Gant "Salty Dog" lightweight plaid shirts for sale (anyone remember these from college?), both size Large (chest pit to pit = 24"). The red one is in great shape - made in USA; the blue one is a beautiful washed out color (almost madras) but has some wear on the collar (see pics), is made in Hong Kong and a spot on the sleeve (not terribly noticable). The closeup photos are the best representation of the colors. Asking $30>*$25 shipped CONUS for both*.


----------



## leisureclass

*Price Drop: Now asking $40 for the lot

With an additional one time offer: pay 40 for all 6 shirts (essentially thrift store prices) and I'll throw in a bunch of ties (as many as can fit in the box without damage)

Reminder: J.Press shirts start around $100, NE Shirt Co. $140, I've seen 6 button front unlined Brooks shirts (like this one) go for more on e-bay, and club collars are very hard to find these days.......*



leisureclass said:


> Small Trad Alert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shirts in question:
> Navy blue striped LE pinpoint - 15/33
> Pink LE OCBD - 14 and 1/2
> Dark green striped J. Press pinpoint - 15/33
> light green striped New England Shirt Co. pinpoint - Medium
> Blue OCBD club collar - 15/33
> green and blue striped 1960s Brooks Brothers pinpoint point collar 15/33
> 
> *Have the lot for $45 *
> 
> (sorry about the wrinkles, they were in storage, all in great used condition)


Thanks for the welcome back Knucklehead!


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> A few items from my closet that are either too small or not getting much wear, plus one of the always sought after LE made in Scotland Shetlands...
> 
> Vintage Botany 500 tweed 3/2 sack
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BOC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren silk sport coat. 3/2.5 Side vents. Darted.
> Made in Italy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BOC: 30
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> Ralph Lauren Purple Label cream colored wool trousers. Excellent condition
> Pleated and cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 
> 36 waist. 29 inseam
> 
> $42 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> JPress yellow cotton sweater.
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit 25
> Length. 27
> Sleeve 34
> 
> $28 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers Country Club cotton/linen button down, long sleeve sport shirt
> Excellent condition w/minimal wear
> Made in USA
> 15 x 32
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren spread collar pink dress shrit
> Excellent condition w/minimal wear
> 15.5 x 32/33
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Solly repp ties
> Made in USA
> Burgundy/Navy 3.75" width
> Green stripe 3/5" width
> $11 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC;1732256
Three JPress ribbon belts said:


> https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o756/cmdc1972/Mobile%20Uploads/8FD72F2C-0C1C-459F-B903-2E7F8DAE05D4_zpsxdyifucl.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacrosse sticks emblematic tie
> 3" width
> Made in England
> 
> $12 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster cotton tie--I forget the technical name for these
> 3" width
> 
> $10 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Two pair of identically sized wool trousers--outstanding condition w/minimal wear.
> 
> Sized 38 waist; 31 inseam
> 
> $24 conus each; $40 conus for both
> 
> Brooks Brothers stone color
> Reverse pleat and cuffed
> Made in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren light taupe
> Forward pleat and cuffed
> Made in Italy


----------



## JordanW

Dr. D said:


> *Brooks Brothers Makers sack blazer - 38S*
> 
> 100% wool flannel (Doeskin? It's quite a bit heavier than worsted or hopsack)
> 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets
> Golden Fleece buttons, 2 on each sleeve
> full canvas construction
> 
> Good condition - it has a couple of loose threads and one tiny hole on the rear by the vent - please note that the pencil is pointing to this area in my photos. I have taken a few pics from different angles and zooms to give an accurate idea. Truthfully, it's hard to see because the lining is navy unless you get really close up and look for it, but it is there. I wouldn't recommend this for use in the boardroom but it certainly would be appropriate for a student or as a second "beater" blazer for outings.
> 
> shoulder: 17.5
> chest: 20.5
> sleeves: 23.5
> length from BOC: 29
> 
> $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no one is interested by the weekend I'll lop off the GF buttons and sell them for $10


I'll take it.

Please PM me with your Paypal information.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP and price drops.



gamma68 said:


> *LANDS' END SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST
> *
> Tagged size L 42-44, made in Scotland, red colorway
> Measures 22" chest, 27" length
> No flaws
> 
> *Asking $18 CONUS
> *
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS ALPACA WOOL SWEATER*
> 
> This is one of the coziest, softest, warmest sweaters I've ever worn. If it weren't for weight loss, this item would never leave my closet. If you haven't tried alpaca wool, you're in for a treat.
> 
> Tagged size L, made in Peru
> Measures 23.5" chest, 27" length, 34.5" sleeve (measured like a shirt, cuff unrolled)
> No flaws
> 
> *Asking $27 CONUS
> 
> *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *TIES*
> All are in excellent condition.
> 
> *$10 each, $18 for two, $25 for three, CONUS*
> 
> L-R
> 1. Bert Pulitzer, silk, made in USA, 3.75"
> 2. Paul Fredrick, silk, made in Italy, 3" *CLAIMED*
> 3. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, made in USA, 3.75" *CLAIMED*
> 
> L-R
> 4. Robert Talbott, silk, 3.5"
> 5. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, made in USA, 3.75"
> 6. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3-10/16"
> 
> L-R
> 7. Brooks Brothers Makers, silk, printed in Italy, 3.75" *CLAIMED*
> 8. Peter Blair, silk, made in USA, 3-10/16"
> 9. Barney's New York, silk (possibly ancient madder), made in Italy, 3-10/16" *CLAIMED*
> 
> L-R
> 10. Jos.A.Bank, cotton madras, made in USA, 3-10/16"
> 11. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3.75" *CLAIMED*
> 12. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3.75" *CLAIMED *


----------



## Pentheos

WTB: Barbour Beaufort / Border in 46 or 48.


----------



## JCrewfan

Reduced to $40 shipped.



JCrewfan said:


> Lot of seven shirts for sale. Six from Lands's End; one from Ralph Lauren Polo. Most of the LE shirts are OCBDs, some no-iron; RLP shirt has a club collar. All shirts are custom/tailored fit. LE shirts are 15.5 x 33"; RLP is size medium. Shirts have always been laundered and drip dried. All in very good condition. $55 + free CONUS shipping.
> View attachment 15317


----------



## jimw

Man .... that weave is so awesome - from the days when "Mr Van ****'s wardrobe furnished by 'Botany' 500 (& tailored by Daroff)" and cars were supplied courtesy of the Ford Motor Corporation. It's all so sweet.

Vintage Botany 500 tweed 3/2 sack

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BOC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$40 conus


----------



## nbj08

Some Trad (and some non-Trad) items on the 'Bay - _*starting bids only $4.99!*_

Polo Ralph Lauren Blue/White Seersucker 3/2 Roll Sport Coat- 38R

Hickey Freeman Navy Blazerw/ Brown Horn Buttons - 40R - 1960s Vintage

Brooks Brothers Brown Houndstooth / Gun Check Sport Coat - 40R

Hickey Freeman Navy Pinstripe"Madison" Suit - 41R / 42R


----------



## rufus4299

Tried to send Leisureclass(?) a PM. Failed at first, got there in the end.


----------



## egerland

Great holiday coat!

Click on pic for larger image

No issues that I can detect. Appears to be wool. Maker is Stanley Blacker. $25 shipped CONUS.
Shoulders 17.5"
BOC 30.3"
PTP 20"
Sleeves from shoulder seam 23"


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*


*Pendelton Charcoal Gray*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel.
However, upon closer inspection at home, you can see where there used to be
braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside
of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These
little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread. 
Thus, they are listed as Very Good condition and priced accordingly.
*VG Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15**Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

*SWEATERS AND MORE!*

*LORD JEFF STRIPED SHETLAND WOOL SWEATER*

Tagged size L, please see measurements 
100% Shetland wool, made in British Hong Kong
Clean with just one rather subtle spot near the sleeve cuff (see photo). This may come out with a dry cleaning. The sweater is otherwise flawless.

Chest: 21"
Length: 28.5"

*CLAIMED*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS SHETLAND WOOL SWEATER, MADE IN SCOTLAND*

Tagged size L, please see measurements
100% Shetland wool, made in Scotland
Lovely heathered tan, see close-up images for best color representation
Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains or smells
Measures 23.75" chest, 34" sleeve (measured like a shirt), 29" total length

*CLAIMED*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TRAD GRAIL*

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS '346' 3/2 ROLL TRIPLE-PATCH BLAZER*

Do not mistake this with BB's current 346 mall brand. This is a vintage 346 hopsack blazer, made in the USA.

Three patch pockets, 3/2 roll, natural shoulders, half-lined, two-button cuffs, sack cut, single vent.

The interior tag is faded and hard to read, but it is labeled 42 ML (medium long)

No fabric content is listed, but it's pretty clear that this is a wool blend. So it will make a perfect Trad travel blazer.

Excellent condition with no apparent flaws.

MEASUREMENTS:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"

*Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*AQUASCUTUM SUIT*

*Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Aquascutum Suit Charcoal w/Blue & Tan Pin Stripes*

The fabric is a nice darker charcoal with blue pin stripe and even thinner tan stripe (almost dotted line); Very nice fabric!

T. Madden & Co. was a small men's clothing shop located a bit north of Los Angeles. Opened in the 90's, but didn't last very long. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice suit.
*JACKET:*
2 Button w/Darts (very subtle - see pics); Full Canvas
Single Vent; Bessom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% wool.
TAGGED: ??
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32.5"
Sleeve: 26.5" + <1"
*PANTS:*
Double Reverse Pleats; Split Waist;
French Fly; Braces Buttons; 100% Wool
TAGGED: ??
Waist: 37.5" +1"
Inseam: 31.5" + <1"
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10" / 1.5" Cuffs
2x Reverse Pleats; 9 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, 1 w/button

*PRICE: $60 > $50*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dorji

Bump with drops. Some interest expressed, but so far no takers. Offers always welcome!

Questions via PM included "what exactly are the colors of these jackets?"
The Southwick is a classic black and silver herringbone- think of this as a linen version of the calssic Harris Tweed.
The plaid Harris Tweed is a medium grey, mottled like flannel, with overcheck in 2 different but similar light blues, and a single thread of a pale peach type color.



dorji said:


> Hi all, here are a few items purchased new within the last few years.
> 
> Next up is a unique custom order- Southwick Douglas 3 button sack, hook vent, patch and flap lower pockets. The material is a 10.5oz linen in black and white herringbone. Lightweight partial lining. Fits like a 41 semi-tall. Real horn buttons in tan, nice finishing throughout.
> $60>>$45, or offer
> Sh: 18.5"
> BOC: 31.5"
> Chest: 21.75"
> Waist at button point: 20"
> Lapel: 3.4"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here is a tweed that reminds me of the ocean in winter. Harris Tweed done up by Hardwick, this jacket is unstructured and wonderfully slouchy. Buttons were replaced with a beautiful dark brown real horn, this jacket is partially lined with nice finishing inside, lapped shoulder seams, and double-vented. Open patch lower pockets. Do not be deceived by the 19" shoulder- the unstructured nature of this makes it feel like it is much smaller (~18", by my intuition).
> $50>>>$40, or offer
> Sh: 19"
> BOC: 31.25"
> Chest: 22"
> Waist at point button: 20.25"
> Lapel: 3.5"
> Sleeves: 24.75"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


----------



## stfu

*BUMP - These go to Goodwill if not claimed by Wednesday - Price Drop*

*CLAIMED

*My goal is to list an average of one item a week through year end. These are all from my closet.

Price includes shipping in CONUS, and I am certainly taking a loss.

Up third, a lot of 5 ties, cheap:

*CLAIMED*

5 vintage ties. Left to Right, An early 90s Nordstrom, 3 Brooks Brothers Makers, and an old Robert Talbot for a mens shop. The Talbot is ~3" at blade, the others are 3.5 to 3.75.

NOTE, the Talbot is great but it does have some wear to it. Just full disclosure it is not MINT, but it is a great old tie made for a now gone Men's shop named Sims.


----------



## stfu

*Off to Goodwill on Wednesday ...*

This is headed to Goodwill Wednesday night if not claimed.

CLAIMED!


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a very nice Harris Tweed. Can't believe it has gone unclaimed.


----------



## stfu

gamma68 said:


> ^ That's a very nice Harris Tweed. Can't believe it has gone unclaimed.


Neither can I.

I actually bought this one off eBay almost 10 years ago. Letting it go for virtually free! And I am throwing those ties in to whoever buys a jacket first. Help me give this stuff away!


----------



## mreams99

stfu said:


> Neither can I.
> 
> I actually bought this one off eBay almost 10 years ago. Letting it go for virtually free! And I am throwing those ties in to whoever buys a jacket first. Help me give this stuff away!


I just sent a message about the gray jacket.


----------



## jogowill

Final post of this Hardwick 2-button tweed. Claim it by Friday or it's Goodwill bound.

*$6 plus shipping.*

Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18.5
Sleeve: 26
Length: 31.5

Two tiny holes in back. Not at all noticeable without looking for them, and probably a fairly easy fix for a decent tailor, though I cannot say that for sure. See pictures.
*
*


----------



## ArtVandalay

That Harris is my size but I've got an identical light brown herringbone Harris in my closet. Otherwise I would have snatched it up.



stfu said:


> Neither can I.
> 
> I actually bought this one off eBay almost 10 years ago. Letting it go for virtually free! And I am throwing those ties in to whoever buys a jacket first. Help me give this stuff away!


----------



## NicholasJenkins

Wanted: BOYS navy blazer, Brooks Brothers (or comparable), size 18 (or a generously-sized 16). Please PM me if your son has outgrown his.


----------



## Orgetorix

Last call - open to any and all offers on this before it gets redonated.



Orgetorix said:


> This is a fantastic tweed sack by Chipp, the classic Ivy tailor. It is perfectly soft and broken in, with that classic soft-shouldered, slouchy, comfortable feel. It's in good shape; there's just a bit of damage to the lining next to an inside pocket, but it's probably wearable as is.
> 
> $30 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Shoulders: 18"
> BOC: 32"
> Sleeves: 25" +1"


----------



## Orgetorix

New, apparently-never-been-worn LL Bean camp mocs. These appear to be a pebble-grain version of the higher-grade Signature Jackman moc, or some other model that is higher quality than the standard moc these days. They come with removable Bean orthotic-like insoles.

Size 10 EE (wide).

These will set you back at least $99 if you buy from Bean, but you can snag this pair for *$65 shipped*.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I've got a LL Bean norwegian sweater that's going to go up on e-Bay at some point, but if someone here wants it let me know. It's the made in Hong Kong version from when Bean re-introduced the style after years of it missing from their catalog. This version is 60% wool and a bit denser and fuzzier than the current made in Norway versions which are 100% wool. Don't sneer, this is a quality item. Size is XL REG which will fit a 44 Regular. I like it but it's always been too big on me.

https://postimg.org/image/9w5h9xeqv/

Message me if you're interested and we'll sort something out.

*THIS SWEATER IS NOW SOLD. THANK YOU!*


----------



## nbj08

Bump - these auctions end tomorrow at ~5:00 pm est.



nbj08 said:


> Some Trad (and some non-Trad) items on the 'Bay - _*starting bids only $4.99!*_
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Blue/White Seersucker 3/2 Roll Sport Coat- 38R
> 
> Hickey Freeman Navy Blazerw/ Brown Horn Buttons - 40R - 1960s Vintage
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brown Houndstooth / Gun Check Sport Coat - 40R
> 
> Hickey Freeman Navy Pinstripe"Madison" Suit - 41R / 42R


----------



## ReppTie

Hello all, thank everyone for their pms about smaller items, really appreciate it! Again I'm looking for 36r/s 3 roll 2 sport coats (especially tweeds) to add to my college wardrobe. Thanks!


----------



## jogowill

*Shell PTBs*

Florsheim Imperial, black, 9C.

Uppers in excellent condition. Left outsole separating. Heels have wear and may be beginning to separate, too. Basically, these are great but will need a trip to your cobbler.

*SOLD

*


----------



## Doctor Damage

I've got a pair of O'Connells seersucker pants up on _die Bucht_, 38" waist, unworn. LINK. If anyone is interested we could do a deal here.

*PANTS ARE NOW SOLD. THANK YOU!*


----------



## ruvort

Hello gentlemen. I am looking for some items for this winter. If anyone has anything they would like to sell me meeting the below criteria, please send me a PM.

Looking for:

Flannel weight navy blazer/SC

Tweed jackets (Any colors or designs)

Measurements:

Shoulders = Around 17 inches
Chest = Around 38 inches (When doubled)
Length = 30 inches

Thank you!

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbj08

Long shot to post these here, but why not:

Allen Edmonds MacNeil - Burgundy Shell Cordovan - 10.5 Dhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/272043481947?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue - Dark Brown Burnished Calf - 11.5 Ehttps://www.ebay.com/itm/272043484517?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Both listings are Buy It Now _OR BEST OFFER!_


----------



## gamma68

*MORE TIES*

All in excellent condition

*$10 each, $18 for two, $25 for three, CONUS.

**1. Resilio Collegiate for Harvard Co-Op 2-7/16" (no fabric tag, feels like silk)
2. Richman Brothers, silk, 2.5" (no keeper)
3. Lord & Taylor, imported English silk, 2.5"*

*----------------------------------

**4. Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" silk, 2-10/16" (no keeper) CLAIMED
5. F.R. Tripler, printed in England, silk (feels like possibly ancient madder), 2-11/16"
6. Tasso Ella, 69% silk, 31% linen, 3.25" (new without tags)**

-----------------------------------------------------------

7. Harry Jacobsen, no fabric tag, feels like silk/cotton blend, 3" CLAIMED
8. Harve Benard, silk, 3.5"
9. Charles , silk, 3-7/16" (new without tags)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

10. Keys & Lockwood, silk, printed in Italy, 3.5" CLAIMED
11. Valentino, made in Italy, silk, 3.25" CLAIMED
12. Hardy Amies, silk, 3.25"


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

13. Hardy Amies, silk, 3-14/16"
14. Lands' End, silk, 3.5"
15. Ferrell Reed, silk, printed in Italy, 3-10/16"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

16. Altea, made in Italy, silk, 3.5"
17. Custom Deisgn, polyester, 3-2/16"
18. Neiman-Marcus, silk, 3.25" CLAIMED

-----------------------------------------------------------

19. Brooks Brothers 'Makers" silk, printed in Italy, 3-10/16" (very light and small stain that can only be seen on very close inspection. Can't even get it to show in a photo.)

*


----------



## Monocle

I thought someone here might appreciate an old J press Corporate Tie. It is vintage length and width at just 52" and 3" width, but perhaps of interest to anyone keen on emblematics, or an afficionado of things Greek. *CLAIMED*


----------



## jogowill

* Stanley Blacker two-button checked herringbone tweed

Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 24.25
Length: 30.25

SOLD

*


----------



## egerland

Great !

Click on pic for larger image

No issues that I can detect. Appears to be wool. Maker is . $25 shipped CONUS.
Shoulders 17.5"
BOC 30.3"
PTP 20"
Sleeves from shoulder seam 23"


----------



## Odradek

Thanks to Tweedy Don for this great 3/4 length coat which has just made it's way to me here in England. 
Thanks for the two free ties he threw in as well.



Wearing straight out of the suitcase it arrived in so maybe needs a pressing.
Might need to be taken in a little about the waist, but I'm wearing it with just a shirt here.

Thanks also to Monocle for some excellent ties, which have arrived at my Massachusetts halfway house.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*New Inventory*

*New Inventory!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each!*

***********************************************
*HSM White w/Checks Brushed Twill*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End White OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

I purchased this in 1994; wore it maybe 10-12 times while working in the
Bay Area - been in my closet since. Age has taken its toll, my neck is
larger than before... wearing this, I look to have a cervical muffin top.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed a few times
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Heavy Cotton*

Click pics for larger view.

A heavy weight broad cloth - will be great for fall and winter!

*VG Condition*;
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Large, 16 -16.5*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Levi's - American Classic!*

Bump and drops...

*Everything is in great condition. No wear on hems, pockets,
waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 34x36*


Click pics for larger view.

  
 
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in ?? (Columbia?)
*TAGGED: 34x36*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 44.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

**************************************************
*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 38x30*


Click pics for larger view.

  
   
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38x30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

**************************************************
*Levi Denim Trucker Jacket - Medium*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition* Very slight flaw on back (see pics)
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: Medium*
S2S: 21"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 25.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2C: 25"
P2C: 20.5"
P2H: 13.5"
*PRICE: $25 > $22* (Heavy shipping weight)

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on more tweeds!*

*I have some wonderful tweeds to pass on today--all are priced to move quickly!!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 > 29, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $35 > $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*3) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*4) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*5) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $27, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*6) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35 > $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*7) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $29 > 25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*9) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*10) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*11) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8





    

*12) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*15) RARE IVY/TRAD CLASSIC--a tweed stroller!*

The "stroller"--a combination of jacket and waistcoat--is an increasingly rare Ivy classic, and this is a lovely example. (I'll also be posting a wonderful example from J. Press shortly.) Made for Neiman Marcus, the tweed has a soft moss green base with a bracken and sky-blue windowpane overcheck; perfect for Fall, Winter, and Spring!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. It has a standard two-button closure, and three button cuffs. The waistcoat has four fully functional pockets.

This was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except that one of the cuff buttons on the jacket has broken. Since this has no faux buttonholes this is an easy fix; just remove it and its companion on the other sleeve, and convert this to a two-button cuff jacket!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

Vest width: 17
Vest length: 25 3/4





       

*17) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*18) Lovely Vintage Shepard's Check Tweed!*

This is absolutely lovely! A classic shepard's check--a pattern that is rarely seen nowadays--this jacket has a terrific colourway, being a medley of chestnut brown, russet, and black on a classic cream background. It is a standard contemporary two button front with very subtle darting. It is half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The buttons are classic leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. Although there is no country of origin listed this was clearly Made in the USA. It's in Very Good condition; it could just use a dry clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 38R; measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29





   

*20) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*21) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*22) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $27, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*


*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel.
However, upon closer inspection at home, you can see where there used to be
braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside
of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These
little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread. 
Thus, they are listed as Very Good condition and priced accordingly.
*VG Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15**Polo Ralph Lauren Navy 15-Wale Cords*


Click pics for larger view.

    
*Excellent Condition* The hems look almost new; still has tag stitching
100% Cotton; Made in Macau - These are very nice, a bit dressier...
*TAGGED: 34x30*
Waist: 35"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 39.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Monocle

To the right honorable gentleman who inquired about the J Press Omega Tie, I did finally respond. Was AWOL a couple of days. Many apologies.

Here is a whimsical Carter & Holmes polyester narrow tie with flying toasters. Nice shape. Modern 57" length and 3 1/8" wide. 100% polyester, but still fun. $10 only. Shipped in USA


----------



## TweedyDon

*Full Norfolk Jacket in Derby Tweed!*

Both Derby tweed and Full Norfolk Jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, and so this jacket--a full Norfolk cut from hard wearing Derby tweed--is a double rarity.

And not only is this jacket a double rarity--it's a terrific (and terrifically serious) piece of field gear. Norfolk jackets were designed in C19th England as field gear, especially for shooting; it's thus appropriate that Britain's Rifle Corps wore them as uniform in 1859 - 1960. This example has all of the features that you'd expect in a Norfolk that was designed for field use.

First, it has two deep front bellows pockets to hold field equipment; these have deep flaps to protect the contents from rain, and wide mouths to allow for ease of access. The bellows feature allows a lot more bulky items to be stored in these than regular patch pockets. It also has a, of course, a fully functional and adjustable belt to secure the waist against wind; this is held to the body by the traditional half-Norfolk straps sewn vertically on the front of the jacket. It also has a deep inverted box pleat at the back to allow for ease of movement and rapid changes in shoulder posture--crucial when shooting gamebirds, or climbing over stiles or fences. It is reinforced at the shoulders for shooting, and also in recognition that these are traditional weak points in a working jacket. It has NO cuff buttons--these are ornamental on a jacket like this, serve no real purpose, but would be inclined to snag on briars or wire. Since they're a net drawback, they're left off. It has a deep interior chest pocket, and a reinforced game pocket on the inside. It closes with four oversized front buttons, designed to be easy to use even in winter cold. It has a single vent.

This is a serious Norfolk field jacket, not a modern fashion reproduction.

The Derby tweed that it's cut from is beautiful; my pictures really don't do it justice. *(More information about Derby Tweed can be found on my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed.*) The base is a lovely light moss green herringbone, shot through with single vertical stripes of forest green and berry red.

It was, of course, made in the United Kingdom--and, moreover, it was made for "Lynton Crest Tailored" clothing, which specialized in country tweeds and outerwear in England. Judging by the interior label and the style of numbering on the inspection tag this dates from the mid 1960s.

It's also in absolutely excellent condition; I suspect that this was purchased in the United Kingdom on someone's vacation, brought to the USA--and then never worn.

Lynton Norfolks in more used condition than this appear occasionally on eBay and Etsy, where they command c.$200+. As such, this is a steal at just $100, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Given its heft this should be considered outerwear, rather than a sports jacket. As such, please take this into account when assessing the measurements, below, and judge them against a well-fitting Field coat, such as a Barbour.

Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*More tweeds!*

*I have several more lovely jackets to pass on today, including a made in the UK guncheck, a wonderful country tweed from Korn of Paris, as well as some classic vintage 3/2 sacks!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this is fully canvassed and fully lined, and exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. (The Bon Chic Bon Genre--BCBG--French look draws heavily on the fabrics and colorways on the English upper classes, with gunchecks and windowpanes being perennial favourites!) Cut from a beautiful British country green twill with a complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features an Anglophilia twin vent.

*Asking just $35 > 29, or offer.

Tagged EU 48 (US-UK 38). Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*2) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect fom an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 > 32, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*3) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39 > 35, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4





   

*4) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED DONEGAL-ESQUE TWEED!*

This is a wonderfully textured tweed! Cut from a beautifully slubby Donegal-sque cloth, the most striking feature of this tweed is its wonderful texture, reminiscent of dry stone walls in Co. Sligo and the rough-hewn stones of a barn's foundation. The colourway does full justice to the texture; a lovely heathery mix of browns, creams, mochas, and peats. The cut of the tweed matches its casual country texture; two large patch pockets adorn the front, suede elbow patches protect the sleeves, and the buttons are all leather-clad, metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $29 > 25, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measures: *

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*5) Classic Brown Herringbone Tweed--with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely classic brown herringbone tweed, with the ever-desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets, complete with pocket flaps! This is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs; all of its buttons are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

This was sold at Maury Robinson's, the upscale clothier in Trenton--when Trenton was itself upscale. Robinson's gained some measure of fame when it managed to "poach" Vincenzo Paxia, one of the better tailors in the area, from Langrock of Princeton! As an aside, Vincenzo is still tailoring, aged 81, from his home in Trenton.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/3 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## tripreed

Hi fellas,

It's been a little while since I've posted here. I've got for sale two pairs of Bills M3 khakis. Both are NWT and have unfinished bottoms. Both are size 42 waist. As you can see from the pictures, one pair is Vintage Twill in Olive and the other pair is the Regular Twill in their Cement color. I think that at least one pair might be seconds from Ebay or something.








I bought them from a neighbor for $85 for both pairs, but I don't really care for how they fit me, so I am just trying to get my money back. I am asking $50 per pair, shipped, or $90 for both pairs, shipped.

Thanks.

ETA: If you would like more pictures, let me know and I can take and send you some.


----------



## stfu

tripreed said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> It's been a little while since I've posted here. I've got for sale two pairs of Bills M3 khakis. Both are NWT and have unfinished bottoms. Both are size 42 waist. As you can see from the pictures, one pair is Vintage Twill in Olive and the other pair is the Regular Twill in their Cement color. I think that at least one pair might be seconds from Ebay or something.
> View attachment 15409
> 
> 
> I bought them from a neighbor for $85 for both pairs, but I don't really care for how they fit me, so I am just trying to get my money back. I am asking $50 per pair, shipped, or $90 for both pairs, shipped.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: If you would like more pictures, let me know and I can take and send you some.


Do bills Shrink when home laundered??


----------



## tripreed

stfu said:


> Do bills Shrink when home laundered??


I've only owned one pair of Bills myself, a long time ago, so others might be able to answer better. Here is the answer from the Bills website:

SHOULD I EXPECT ANY SHRINKAGE?
Repeated washing and drying can result in shrinkage beyond 1% to 3%. Should that occur, simply hang your khakis dry. Length and fullness will come back. To limit wrinkles without ironing, simply flatten your khakis on a flat surface while damp and let dry. If you wear your khakis professionally starched, they will size up larger and longer than if cared for at home. We do not recommend letting out the waist due to marks left by the original seam.

There's a Seinfeld joke in here somewhere...


----------



## jogowill

*SOLID GRAY 3/2 SOUTHWICK SUIT

*Pants are flat front and cuffed. Shoulders are fairly padded.

This is a really nice suit, but there is one oddity to be noted. Under the right arm, the jacket kind of folds in on itself in a strange way. It happens on the other side, too, but to a much lesser extent. I don't know what's causing this (alterations by a not-so-great tailor, perhaps?), but there you have it. A tailor may be able to fix it, but I can't be sure about that. Either way, I don't necessarily think it's a deal-breaker. But that's me. Some might disagree. See pictures to decide for yourself.

There is also a small repair on the back of the left shoulder. Highly unlikely anyone will notice.

There is creasing under the lapels from a sub-par pressing, but this is not permanent; just take it to a competent dry cleaner/tailor and have them give it a proper press.

Approximate measurements:

Chest: ~23.5 (above-noted issue made this slightly tricky)
Shoulder: 20
Sleeve: 23.5 (+1)
Length from BoC: 31.5

Waist: 37
Inseam: 27 (1.5" cuff)
Rise: 12

Click on either picture to see more.*

Given the jacket's quirk, I'll price this as if it were only the trousers: $35 or offer

*


----------



## gamma68

*BUMPS, DROPS AND CONSOLIDATIONS*

*LANDS' END SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST
*
Tagged size L 42-44, made in Scotland, red colorway
Measures 22" chest, 27" length
No flaws

*Asking $20>>$18 CONUS
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS ALPACA SWEATER*

This is one of the coziest, softest, warmest sweaters I've ever worn. If it weren't for weight loss, this item would never leave my closet. If you haven't tried alpaca, you're in for a treat. Soft like cashmere, and still warm and toasty.

Tagged size L, made in Peru
Measures 23.5" chest, 27" length, 34.5" sleeve (measured like a shirt, cuff unrolled)
No flaws

*CLAIMED

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TIES*
All are in excellent condition unless noted

*$10 each, $18 for two, $25 for three, CONUS*

L-R
1. Bert Pulitzer, silk, made in USA, 3.75"
2. Paul Fredrick, silk, made in Italy, 3" *CLAIMED*
3. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, made in USA, 3.75" *CLAIMED*

L-R
4. Robert Talbott, silk, 3.5"
5. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, made in USA, 3.75"
6. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3-10/16"

L-R
7. Brooks Brothers Makers, silk, printed in Italy, 3.75" *CLAIMED*
8. Peter Blair, silk, made in USA, 3-10/16"
9. Barney's New York, silk (possibly ancient madder), made in Italy, 3-10/16" *CLAIMED*

L-R
10. Jos.A.Bank, cotton madras, made in USA, 3-10/16"
11. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3.75" *CLAIMED*
12. Brooks Brothers makers, silk, woven in England, 3.75" *CLAIMED
*

*(L-R)
13. Resilio Collegiate for Harvard Co-Op 2-7/16" (no fabric tag, feels like silk)
14 Richman Brothers, silk, 2.5" (no keeper) CLAIMED
15. Lord & Taylor, imported English silk, 2.5"*

*

(L-R)

**16. Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" silk, 2-10/16" (no keeper) CLAIMED
17. F.R. Tripler, printed in England, silk (feels like possibly ancient madder), 2-11/16" CLAIMED
18. Tasso Ella, 69% silk, 31% linen, 3.25" (new without tags)**



**(L-R)
19. Harry Jacobsen, no fabric tag, feels like silk/cotton blend, 3" CLAIMED
20. Harve Benard, silk, 3.5"
21. Charles , silk, 3-7/16" (new without tags)**

**(L-R)
22. Hardy Amies, silk, 3-14/16" 
23. Lands' End, silk, 3.5"
24. Ferrell Reed, silk, printed in Italy, 3-10/16"**


**(L-R)
25. Altea, made in Italy, silk, 3.5"
26. Custom Deisgn, polyester, 3-2/16"
27. Neiman-Marcus, silk, 3.25" CLAIMED**


**

**28. Brooks Brothers 'Makers" silk, printed in Italy, 3-10/16" (very light and small stain that can only be seen on very close inspection. Can't even get it to show in a photo.)**

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**TRAD GRAIL*

*VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS '346' 3/2 ROLL TRIPLE-PATCH BLAZER*

Do not mistake this with BB's current 346 mall brand. This is a vintage 346 hopsack blazer, made in the USA.

Three patch pockets, 3/2 roll, natural shoulders, half-lined, two-button cuffs, sack cut, single vent.

The interior tag is faded and hard to read, but it is labeled 42 ML (medium long)

No fabric content is listed, but it's pretty clear that this is a wool blend. So it will make a perfect Trad travel blazer.

Excellent condition with no apparent flaws.

MEASUREMENTS:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming tonight: Bills M2 flat front in 34 waist with legs that look between 28 and 30. Olive color. 

And a pair of Alden captoes in black. 11D. 

Pics and measurements tonight.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

As promised....

First I have a nice pair of Alden Cap toes. Black in size 11D. A few scuffs on the back but otherwise in very solid shape.



Asking $75 or offer.

Bills M2 plain front in olive. Note the fade at bottom of leg. Solid khakis that probably shouldn't be work pants.

Measurements are 17" at waist and inseam of 28.5."




Asking $22 or offer.

Finally a great Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in glen plaid. This jacket is from a great Birmingham and Tuscaloosa haberdasher. Classic trad with soft shoulders and a hook vent. Marked a 42L, Measurements as follows:

Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 21"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Length - 31"

Asking $45 or offer.

All prices include shipping. Please make an offer if something interests you!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbj08

*Ending in 24 hours - happy to entertain all offers!*

NEW Allen Edmonds Park Avenue - Dark Brown Burnished - 11.5E

Allen Edmonds MacNeil - Burgundy Shell Cordovan - 10.5D


----------



## jogowill

*Brooks Brothers Makers Pinpoint OCBD, 15-32*

In my experience, white shirts in thrift stores are almost always littered with nasty yellow sweat stains. Not the case here; this thing is pristine.

This is "must-iron" (but don't) and made in USA.

*SOLD*


----------



## NYC Attorney

Anyone selling a guy's Geiger of Austria boiled wool jacket, size 42?


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP!

Come on, folks - make me an offer.



WillBarrett said:


> As promised....
> 
> First I have a nice pair of Alden Cap toes. Black in size 11D. A few scuffs on the back but otherwise in very solid shape.
> 
> Asking $75 or offer.
> 
> Bills M2 plain front in olive. Note the fade at bottom of leg. Solid khakis that probably shouldn't be work pants.
> 
> Measurements are 17" at waist and inseam of 28.5."
> 
> Asking $22 or offer.
> 
> Finally a great Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in glen plaid. This jacket is from a great Birmingham and Tuscaloosa haberdasher. Classic trad with soft shoulders and a hook vent. Marked a 42L, Measurements as follows:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 21"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> Length - 31"
> 
> Asking $45 or offer.
> 
> All prices include shipping. Please make an offer if something interests you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

If that Norman Hilton sport coat was my size I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat. Someone definitely should. I think his stuff from back in the day was on par or even better on some occasions than Brooks and Press.


----------



## FiscalDean

rmpmcdermott said:


> If that Norman Hilton sport coat was my size I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat. Someone definitely should. I think his stuff from back in the day was on par or even better on some occasions than Brooks and Press.


+1, vintage Norman is outstanding. I have a NH suit from the early 80's that is still in my rotation.


----------



## Himself

stfu said:


> Do bills Shrink when home laundered??


In my experience, not significantly. I've even tried to snug them up with shrinkage, with no luck.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Watch this space for a veritable flood of items coming over the next few days, starting today!*


----------



## Jfrazi2

Looking forward to see all of the great items that TweedyDon will soon be posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*New Inventory!*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$20 each!*

***********************************************
*HSM White w/Checks Brushed Twill*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End White OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

I purchased this in 1994; wore it maybe 10-12 times while working in the
Bay Area - been in my closet since. Age has taken its toll, my neck is
larger than before... wearing this, I look to have a cervical muffin top.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed a few times
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Heavy Cotton*

Click pics for larger view.

A heavy weight broad cloth - will be great for fall and winter!

*VG Condition*;
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Large, 16 -16.5*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20*

*$20 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*


*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel.
However, upon closer inspection at home, I could see where there used to be
braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside
of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These
little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread. 
Thus, they are listed as Good condition and priced accordingly.
*Good Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $12**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ivy Holiday Trousers... Tartans & Plaids--including Langrock Grails!*

*TARTAN TROUSERS*

*Perfect for an Ivy Holiday Season*!



The holiday season is almost upon us.... and there's no more Ivy item of clothing for the holidays that tartan trousers! Worn casually, with penny loafers or shell wingtips and an old cream Aran sweater, or more formally, paired with a tuxedo jacket, tartan trousers are a classic in the Ivy holiday wardrobe.

I'm delighted to offer several today--including two GRAIL versions, from Langrock of Princeton, a store so steeped in the Ivy tradition that near its demise its advertisements boasted that it was the only store in America still to purvey the authentic "American Look"!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*NB: Waist measurements are taken flat across the front (double for an actual waist measurement). The additional number indicates how many inches would be let out to increase the flat waist measurement. 
*

1) THE CLASSIC HOLIDAY TARTAN! Blackwatch trousers. Flat front, cuffed. All wool; Made in the USA. Originally sold by Cross Country Shops. Waist: 18 1/8. Inseam: 29 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff. Excellent condition. Just $25.



  

2) GORGEOUS Windowpane tartan trousers. Exceptionally versatile, these beautiful trousers are redolent of long Scottish weekends on the estate. Beautifully cut and all wool, these are flat front and uncuffed. They have one tiny thread pull, as shown, which is an easy fix, and a couple of small patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out easily with the first dry clean. As such, they're in very Good condition, and so just $25. Waist: 17 12/ (+1); inseam: 32 1/2 (+2).



    

3) GRAIL! Absolutely gorgeous Scottish tartan trousers by Langrock of Princeton. These are wonderful--beautifully cut from what's almost certainly Scottish wool, these are flat front and uncuffed. They're in absolutely excellent condition. Waist: 16 3/4 (+1), inseam: 30 (+2 3/4). Asking just $29.



 

4) Dress Gordon Tartan Trousers. All wool, flat front, in absolutely excellent condition. A classic holiday tartan, too! Waist: 17 1/2 (+1); inseam: 30 (+2 3/4). Asking just $25.



 

5) Royal Stewart Tartan trousers. Another classic holiday plaid! All wool, flat front, in absolutely excellent condition. Waist: 16 1/2 (+ 1 1/2), inseam: 31 1/2 (+1). Asking just $24.





6) BEAUTIFUL tartan trousers! All wool, these are clearly a beautiful and authentic Scottish tartan--although I can't identify which one! They were originally sold by The Country Squire of Princeton NJ. They're flat front, and in excellent condition except for a minor and almost-unnoticeable surface stain, which will likely come out with the first dry clean. These are thus in Very Good/Excellent condition, and so are just $24, or offer. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2), inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2).



   

7) NWT Holiday Tartan pants. Cut from a lightweight and comfortable blend of linen and cotton, these would be perfect for Southern trads who don't wish to miss out on the Ivy holiday style! New with tags, these come complete with their original piece of patching material. They are unhemmed, and, of course, in perfect condition. Asking just $25. Tagged 36; Waist: 18 (+1), inseam: 36 1/2 (unhemmed).



   

8) NWOT Dress Stewart tartan trousers. Cut from a lightweight and comfortable blend of linen and cotton, these would be perfect for Southern trads who don't wish to miss out on the Ivy holiday style! New without tags. They are unhemmed, and, of course, in perfect condition. Asking just $25. Tagged 36; Waist: 17 7/8 (+1), inseam: 36 3/4 (unhemmed).



 

9) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton GORGEOUS midnight dark blue and dark forest green Scottish tartan trousers, with red and cream windowpane overchecking. Absolutely beautiful! Likely all Scottish wool, these are flat front and in excellent condition. Absolutely Grail trousers from Langrock of Princeton! Asking just $32. Waist: 16 1/8 (+1), Inseam: 30 (+3).


----------



## Pentheos

Wow, what pants.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Great looking tartan pants.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Perfect under tweed! AMINA RUBINACCI quilted cotton vest.*

Although they are best known for their women's clothing the Italian fashion house Amina Rubinacci also has a lovely and very Italian line of menswear, of which this quilted cotton vest is a terrific example. Cut from beautifully soft cotton, this features two front pockets. It was, of course, made in Naples, Italy... and with its bright watermelon colouring would be absolutely perfect under a classic brown herringbone tweed, to move your look from trad to sprezzatura!

It has some minor surface pilling throughout, but overall is in Very Good condition.

Chest: 19 1/2
Length: 26 1/4

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. $55

NWOT Brooks Brothers White Oxford Cloth Button Down. Unlined collar, Red/White/Blue Grosgrain trim on side seams (same material as used on Thom Browne shirts). Made in USA.

Small Slim measures 14.5-32, P2P 19
Medium Slim 15.5-32.5, 19.25
Large Slim 16-33.5, 20.5


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP BUMP BUMP - all offers welcome!



WillBarrett said:


> As promised....
> 
> First I have a nice pair of Alden Cap toes. Black in size 11D. A few scuffs on the back but otherwise in very solid shape.
> 
> Asking $75 or offer.
> 
> Bills M2 plain front in olive. Note the fade at bottom of leg. Solid khakis that probably shouldn't be work pants.
> 
> Measurements are 17" at waist and inseam of 28.5."
> 
> Asking $22 or offer.
> 
> Finally a great Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in glen plaid. This jacket is from a great Birmingham and Tuscaloosa haberdasher. Classic trad with soft shoulders and a hook vent. Marked a 42L, Measurements as follows:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 21"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> Length - 31"
> 
> Asking $45 or offer.
> 
> All prices include shipping. Please make an offer if something interests you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! STUNNING and RARE Tartan Harris Tweed Hacking Jacket. Made in the UK.*

*EXQUISITE ENGLISH HACKING JACKET IN TARTAN HARRIS TWEED!



Beautiful, classic, sturdy--and exceptionally rare!*​
This is absolutely exquisite! Tartan Harris Tweed is very, very rare, and when done well--as here--is among some of the most beautiful tweed you'll ever see. This jacket is most definitely one of the loveliest and rarest Harris Tweeds I've seen; its closest rival was an absolutely stunning hacking jacket in Macleod tartan made by Bookster. It is, of course, an authentic Scottish tartan, but one that is beautifully subdued; a lovely lichen green and summer dusk blue as the base colours, with cream and peat black checking, overlaid with a subtle and complementary berry red window-pane overcheck. The colours are all lovely and subtle, and a testament to the natural plant dyes that they clearly originated from.

The cut and construction of the jacket do full justice to the tweed. Made by Dunn & Co.--a company that is almost synonymous in Britain and with American academics of a certain age with solid, robust, Harris Tweed jackets--in Great Britain, this jacket is cut as a British hacking jacket, with a three button front, a high equestrian collar, two front hacking pockets, twin vents, and single button cuffs. The pattern matching on the pockets and pocket flaps and the surrounding tweed is wonderful.

It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It is also in absolutely *excellent *condition; this was either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. Even the locker loop appears pristine--and that's usually the first area to show wear.

This is a really beautiful and rare jacket--a true Grail find!

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off all current Filson items--with FREE SHIPPING in the USA!*

*I'm delighted to offer my fellow AAAT members 15% off all current Filson items, with FREE SHIPPING on everything within the USA!*

These are NOT seconds, NOT returns, and NOT closeouts, and all are covered by whatever warranties Filson provides with them.

This offer extends to (almost) all of Filson's current catalog offerings, in all sizes. (If an item isn't available I'll let you know.)

I believe that this is the cheapest you'll find new, current Filson items anywhere, so if you've been waiting for that briefcase, or Mackinaw, now's your chance!

*Please PM me with interest!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE REVERSIBLE MACKINAW FIELD JACKET by the Minnesota Woolen Co., c. 1965.*

The Minnesota Woolen Co. operated in Duluth, MN from 1916 to 1977, and specialized in wool blankets similar to Hudson Bay blankets and woolen outerwear for outdoorsman. The best testimony of the quality of their garments lies in the fact that a lot of their hunting jackets and shirt jackets are still going strong, after 40 or 50 years of hard field use; they can be readily found in usable condition through online vintage retailers or eBay.

(A short video put out by the Minnesota Woolen Co. in 1959 can be seen on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*. Please "Like" me for early chances at the goodies I post here, plus information about vintage and classic clothing!)

But while this jacket--which likely dates from the mid 1960s--is of similarly high quality, there's something very special about it: It's reversible. And the Minnesota Woolen Co. didn't make very many reversible jackets, or else they didn't survive, or else they're so beloved that they rarely make it onto the secondary market, as this is the first of its kind that I've seen. (And I've seen a lot of MWC shirt jackets!) My suspicion is that this was a fairly rare item, probably owing to its original cost. Adding the gabardine shell to the heavy wool shell would have made this quite a costly item, and I suspect that the typical customer of the MWC wasn't looking to spend a lot on his or her workwear,

So, the first point to note about this is that it's reversible. One side is the heavy bright scarlet wool that's frequently used in hunting gear from the mid 1930s to early 1970s, when it was superseded by blaze orange. The other side is tan gabardine cloth. Clearly, the idea was that you'd have a jacket that would repel rain--rather than simply soak it up, as wool does--and so enable the heavy wool to keep you warm for much longer in the field.

The scarlet side features two deep front pockets, covered with flaps secured by oversize buttons. It also features two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a front chest pocket--again, flapped and secured by an oversized button. The gabardine side features two deep handwarmer pockets and a zippered chest security pocket. Since this coat is designed to be fully reversible the sleeve cuffs have no buttons or straps of any kind, so they can be easily turned inside out. The collar is oversized and designed to stand; the coat is closed by a zipper, again, designed to function perfectly no matter which way the coat is turned. Since this is designed for woodland hunting it's cut for ease of movement, and so has venting at the seams on either side.

This also comes complete with its original hood, which, of course, can be reversed like the rest of the coat! It buttons on and it easily removeable.

Unlike most hunting coats of this vintage this has all of its original buttons intact, and the zipper is lovely and fluid. Unfortunately, the wool side has suffered some moth depredations, most noticeably on the collar. This is NO LONGER AN ISSUE, and has resulted in cosmetic damage only, but because of this this lovely jacket is in Good/Very Good condition only, and so is only

*$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements (this is c. a modern 40R):*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## stfu

The TweedyDon Plaids are incredible. Incredible! IN fact just what I am looking for except they are unfortunately too small for what I need now!

Similarly, I just received a classic wool Black Watch 3/2 Sack jacket ("pewter blazer" buttons - it is so fantastic) which is unfortunately too small for me as well. I will be listing either tonight or tomorrow with pictures and measurements but if you are looking for a Blackwatch sack in roughly a 46R (to 48), send a PM.

EDIT! 

I have taken the above described jacket to the tailor to see if they think it can be made to fit. The (very well regarded but limited in effective communication) owner expressed full confidence she could make it fi . I have severe doubts. Shoulders fit great, but she is going to have to somehow squeeze 3 inches from the chest and waist. She claims it can be done. I measured it as much closer to a rack 44R. Here's to hoping for Miracles! If Miracles happen, it will appear in the WAYWT thread ....


----------



## vwguy

^^^ That looks very nice!

Brian


----------



## jogowill

Thom Browne medium sleeves only 32.5?! Bummer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweeds, Blazers, Plaids, and Tartans!*

*TWEEDS, BLAZERS, PLAIDS, TARTANS!*



*An Ivy classic for winter in general and the holiday season in particular, tartan and plaid jackets are a classic piece of Americana.... and I have several beautiful examples to pass along today!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket by Pendleton*

A lovely American classic in the always versatile Blackwatch tartan, this jacket is perfect for both Winter and Fall. Made in the USA by Pendleton, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features classic leather covered and metal shanked "football" buttons and a single centre vent. It is a contemporary two button closure, and is subtly darted. It does have some minor issue of wear at the leading edge of the interior pocket--which won't be seen when worn--and could use a dry clean just to freshen it up. It's in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just

*$29, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



     

*2) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*3) BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Blackwatch Jacket by Ralph Lauren Polo*

Beautifully and elegantly cut, this wonderful classic Blackwatch jacket was Union Made in the USA for Polo Ralph Lauren, back when Polo was very, very good indeed. A contemporary two button closure model with subtle darting giving it a lovely elegant silhouette, this jacket is fully lined, has a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition--the only clue to its age is the fading of the Union tag inside the interior breast pocket!

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



    

*4) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*5) SOLID RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*6) WONDERFUL Blackwatch Jacket in lighter-weight slubby wool. MADE IN THE *USA.

I assumed from the lovely slubby texture of this jacket that it was a wool-silk blend, but it turns out that it's all wool--a lovely lighter-weight cloth that's perfect for Trads in warmer climes!

This jacket also shows you why you should judge clothing items on their own merits, and not by the labels they have in them.... as although this is beautifully cut and made in the USA, it's by Tommy Hilfiger!

The jacket is a lovely lighter-weight jacket in classic Blackwatch, with a wonderful slubby texture. It's a three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, it has a single center vent, and is in excellent condition.

*It's just $29, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



   

*7) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made by Corbin, one THE great American Ivy clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of THE great purveyors of Ivy Style during its Golden Age, this wonderful jacket has a perfect Ivy heritage.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

The tartan that this is cut from is absolutely wonderful--clearly an authentic Scottish tartan (although I can't identify it off-hand), the colourway is absolutely beautiful and subdued, perfect for evening wear. 
Cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this beautiful jacket has two button cuffs and a single vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lovely natural shoulders--as you'd expect from a maker which had a line of TROUSERS called "The Natural Shoulder"! The buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked--these could easily be replaced with pewter if you wanted this to be a more formal evening jacket. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, having been recently dry-cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*8) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*9) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## jogowill

*JOS. A. BANK RED LABEL(=OLD SCHOOL=WHEN JOS. A. BANK WAS GOOD)
*
Camel hair. Union made in USA. Good stuff.

Chest: 20.5
Shoulder: 17.75
Sleeve: 23.5
Length: 28.75

*SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Hats!*

*I have two classic hats to pass on today--an Akubra "Down Under" hat, and a Made in the USA fedora.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) *Akubra "Down Under" hat.* This is lovely, and if it was smaller it wouldn't be here as I'd keep it. It was, of course, Made in Australia; it's slightly dusty from storage--nothing a good shake wouldn't cure--and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 61. Asking just $45, or offer, shipped in the USA.



        

2) *Made in the USA fedora*. In absolutely excellent condition, this is made from all wool felt. This is a terrific hat! Size M; interior measurement is 22". Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on remaining tweeds from previous posts!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Guncheck, Made in France by Korn of Paris!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Made in France by Korn of Paris, this is fully canvassed and fully lined, and exemplifies the French love of the upper-class English country look. (The Bon Chic Bon Genre--BCBG--French look draws heavily on the fabrics and colorways on the English upper classes, with gunchecks and windowpanes being perennial favourites!) Cut from a beautiful British country green twill with a complementary windowpane overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken, the patterning and colourway of this wonderful jacket are perfect. It's a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It features an Anglophilia twin vent.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged EU 48 (US-UK 38). Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 3/4





   

*2) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect fom an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*3) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4



    

*4) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED DONEGAL-ESQUE TWEED!*

This is a wonderfully textured tweed! Cut from a beautifully slubby Donegal-sque cloth, the most striking feature of this tweed is its wonderful texture, reminiscent of dry stone walls in Co. Sligo and the rough-hewn stones of a barn's foundation. The colourway does full justice to the texture; a lovely heathery mix of browns, creams, mochas, and peats. The cut of the tweed matches its casual country texture; two large patch pockets adorn the front, suede elbow patches protect the sleeves, and the buttons are all leather-clad, metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measures: *

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*5) Classic Brown Herringbone Tweed--with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely classic brown herringbone tweed, with the ever-desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets, complete with pocket flaps! This is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs; all of its buttons are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

This was sold at Maury Robinson's, the upscale clothier in Trenton--when Trenton was itself upscale. Robinson's gained some measure of fame when it managed to "poach" Vincenzo Paxia, one of the better tailors in the area, from Langrock of Princeton! As an aside, Vincenzo is still tailoring, aged 81, from his home in Trenton.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/3 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*6) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*7) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*8) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*9) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*10) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $27, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*11) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $27, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*12) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*13) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*14) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*15) VINTAGE! UTTERLY 1960s dark burgundy herringbone 2-button sack tweed--with original hanger!*

This is both seriously rare, and seriously beautiful! It's hard to know where to start with this, so let's begin with the colourway. This is a very, very dark burgundy tweed in miniature herringbone heavily flecked throughout with dark black peat. This is an utterly 1960s aesthetic; it's a classic herringbone, and the colouring is dark, but it's still a burgundy tweed--shocking for the squares with their black and cream herringbones, or occasional daring glen plaid! This is also very 1960s Ivy; defiant, yet conventional, rebelling within the lines of probity.

As well as its colourway this is a very 1960s Ivy cut, with very narrow notch lapels, a lovely fluid lapel roll--AND it's a two-button sack! It features the classic two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It is also fully canvassed. As you'd expect this carries a 1960s Union tag; where else would you build clothes like this, except in the USA--or possibly the swinging UK?

It's in absolutely excellent condition. It even comes complete with its original hanger!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8





    

*16) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*17) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*18) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*19) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*20) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*21) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING on Amazon!*

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Field Jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Size M Forest Green Field Jacket.*

Introduced in 1924, the Field Coat by L.L. Bean was originally designed for hunting, but its extreme versatility quickly took it out of the woods, and it's just as likely to be seen on the streets of the Upper East Side or Boston Common as it is deep in the Maine woods.

The outer shell is rugged two-ply cotton canvas, treated to be water resistant; the collar and cuffs are 16-wale corduroy for comfort and abrasion resistance. The jacket itself is designed for function. It features a deep lamb-chop pocket on either side at the front; the flap of this is the bottom of the upper lamb-chop pocket that is placed directly above it; a highly functional and innovative design. The jacket has a zipped breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back; both of the shoulders are reinforced. The coat fastens with oversize buttons, ideal for use in the cold.

This coat is complete with its original tartan Primaloft button-in liner and with all of its original spare buttons!

This has a very small white mark on the leading edge of the placket; this can hardly be seen when worn. Otherwise, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeves (measured like a shirt): 34
Length (bottom of collar): 30 7/8





          

*2) Timberland Field Jacket*

Cut from substantial cotton duck, this lovely jacket has two deep flapped front pockets which close with studs, and where the leading edges are reinforced with corduroy. It also has a flapped and studded breast pocket, with the stud inset reinforced by corduroy. The collar is complementary green corduroy, and the cuffs are edged in the same material. It has a quilted lining for warmth. It has a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It features a snap-shut interior security pocket and a Timberland zipper. All of the buttons are heavy-duty Timberland buttons. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a steal at just 
*
$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Size M. Measurements:
*
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 35 1/2
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 25 1/2


----------



## CMDC

Some nice ties tonight...

Brooks Brothers navy with orange stripe repp Made in USA 3.75 width $15 conus
Seaward and Stearn Made in England 3.75 width $20 conus



















Lands End black silk knit made in Italy 3.25 width $18 conus
JPress light blue with orange neat Made in UK 3.5 width $18 conus


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have 2 nice items for your consideration tonight. Unfortunately, I'm having hard time getting images to upload.

First is a Brooks Brothers 100% Cashmere sweater, sized small. The color is steel blue (lighter than navy).

Approximate measurements are:

Sleeve to sleeve 16"
Pit to Pit 20"
Top to bottom 25 1/2"
Sleeves 24".

This sweater is in amazing condition with little, if no pilling. If it were a sized large, this sweater would be in my closet!

Asking $50 shipped in North America. Please inquire about international shipping.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I also have a lovely Harris Tweed, sized 42 Short.
This size seldom shows up on the exchange for some reason. This jacket is in
amazing condition. The color is a dark gray but with blue undertones and
various specks (e.g. red, orange, green).

Approximate measurements are as follows:

Top to bottom (including collar): 30"

Sleeve to sleeve: 18"

Pit to pit: 22"

Sleeve: 24"

Asking $35 shipped within North America, please inquire about international
shipping.


----------



## Yodan731

TweedyDon, #12 really screams 80's. I would leave those on the racks at the thrift store in the future, even with beautiful cloth. Might be a tough sell.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Brooks Brothers BrooksStorm Navy Blue Wool Bomber Jacket. Current catalog item. Retail $598. *Small* P2P 20. $235.


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Black Wool Toggle Coat. Spectacular quality. Retail $1250. P2p 21.75, Sh 18, Sl 25.25, L 38. * BB1. * $450


Brooks Brothers Dark Green Waxed Cotton Jacket. P2P 22.25 *Small*. Retail $398. $185.


BB Black Fleece Gray Wool Chesterfield. Italy. P2P 22.5, Sh20, Sl 27.5, L 38. *BB3*. $250


Brooks Brothers Dark Green Waxed Cotton Jacket. P2P 22. Medium. Retail $348. $175.


Brooks Brothers Dark Green Waxed Cotton Jacket. P2P 27. * XL* Retail $348. $185.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD GRAIL! J. Press Tweed Stroller*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--who happens to be *Joe Tradly, the Father of the Thrift Exchange!*

*Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26


----------



## Duvel

^ Wow. Nice. Please turn that into a 42L.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump bump bump bump....make me an offer, folks!



WillBarrett said:


> As promised....
> 
> First I have a nice pair of Alden Cap toes. Black in size 11D. A few scuffs on the back but otherwise in very solid shape.
> 
> Asking $75 or offer.
> 
> Bills M2 plain front in olive. Note the fade at bottom of leg. Solid khakis that probably shouldn't be work pants.
> 
> Measurements are 17" at waist and inseam of 28.5."
> 
> Asking $22 or offer.
> 
> Finally a great Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in glen plaid. This jacket is from a great Birmingham and Tuscaloosa haberdasher. Classic trad with soft shoulders and a hook vent. Marked a 42L, Measurements as follows:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 21"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> Length - 31"
> 
> Asking $45 or offer.
> 
> All prices include shipping. Please make an offer if something interests you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*ICONIC POLO COATS!*

*ICONIC POLO COATS!*



*From Hickey-Freeman and Pendleton!*​
Not surprisingly, the Polo coat owes its name to the camelhair coats worn by Polo players between chukkas.... and as such it was originally an English, rather than an American, garment. But the English Polo had only a distant resemblance to what would quickly become an American style icon. They often lacked any form of buttoning, closing only with a belt, and were essentially glorified bathrobes..... which was fine for their original purpose of being casually tossed over the shoulders of unmounted players.

(Polos were also originally called "Wait Coats", as they were worn only while waiting.)

During the Edwardian era polo became popular with the East Coast establishment, and the polo coat quickly became popular with spectators and players alike. Guided by WASP frugality the original wrap coat was quickly improved to be a more useful garment, acquiring buttons, deep patch pockets, and the oversized Ulster collar, while retaining the functional half-belt at the back, and often shedding the original belt.

*The American Polo Coat was born.*

But being produced is one thing; becoming a style icon is quite another. The Polo was not long in securing this status. Its practicality and swagger was quickly noticed by the young men at Ivy colleges whose friends and cousins were associated with the polo set, and within a few years it became the coat of choice for the stylish Roaring Twenties, along with Stutz Bearcats, bootleg liquor, and--for the truly wealthy and adventurous--barnstormer biplanes sold off cheaply after the Great War. Indeed, at the 1929 Yale-Princeton game many noted that the Polo had supplanted the Raccoon coat among the Ivy set... and raccoons everywhere rejoiced.***

By the 1950s, alas, the Polo was in decline, supplanted by the double-breasted trenchcoat made popular by its Second War utility and style. It enjoyed a brief popular resurgence in the 1980s with its fascination with the romance and style of the 1920s and 1930s. Yet that it has declined in general popularity by no means detracts from its iconic status, and the Polo has since its inception always warranted a place in every well-dressed man's wardrobe.

Indeed, so classic is the Polo that a lovely example from 1915 (by Brooks Brothers) is held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

And if you want one, they're available.... Brooks still stocks them, so does J. Press, Ben Silver, and O'Connell's, who'll be happy to sell you one for $1,400.

Or you could buy one of these!

_*Not really. The raccoons had no idea either that this had happened, or what its implications were for them. They're just animals._

*1) STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL ICONIC CAMEL-HAIR POLO COAT from Hickey-Freeman.*

*CLAIMED*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Hickey-Freeman, one of THE best American clothiers around, this is, well, beautiful. Cut from extremely thick and luxurious camel hair this coat has a wonderful hand and an utterly insouciant drape.... This is truly a beautiful, beautiful coat, and a worthy heir to the mantle of the coats of the 1920s and 1930s. Double breasted, it features the classic 6 by 3 closure, with an interior button to fasten the interior edge of the coat to the opposite interior to ensure a neat silhouette. It features the classic two deep front patch pockets, which here have lapped seams all around them and elegant flaps. The cuffs have fixed turnback cuffs rather than buttons, giving the coat extra durability, and it has the correct peaked Ulster collar. It also features lapped seams down the sleeves and down the centre back, and a single hook vent.

It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a fully functional half-belt at the back. It was, of course, made in the USA, and it is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, I've just had it dry cleaned by a specialist cleaner, and so it'll be ready to wear as soon as it arrives.

*This is simply gorgeous.*

*Asking just $145, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 40R. Measures*:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21
Length (bottom of collar at back): 46 1/2





         

*2) Sir Pendleton Polo Coat--by Pendleton Woolen Mills.*

A lovely, rugged woolen version of the iconic Polo, this was from the Sir Pendleton line from Pendleton, which introduced this line in 1956--first in its wool shirts, then, in the early 1960s, more broadly. Union Made in the USA this coat dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style. It is, of course, double breasted, and features a classic Ulster collar, a 6 by 3 closure (with the top button being functional, but intended to be ornamental), and two deep front flapped pockets. It has a half-belt back and a single hook vent, and features built-in epaulettes. It appears to behalf-canvassed, and is fully lined. It's in excellent condition, with the exception of the locker-loo being off on one side... a minor flaw that will be fixed before shipping!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 39 1/2


----------



## Michael Marshall

I don't frequent thrift stores often, but I do some online shopping via an online auction website, and have found some good deals. Also over the past 2 years, I have slimmed down significantly so I am looking for a solid black suit; yet my body proportions are not easy to find in used clothing. But I'll give this a shot. I am a 32x34 slacks and a 38 jacket, but a 40 works if I wear a sweater as an accent to the outfit. I have 32 inch arm length. I prefer a cuffed break instead of a standard break. I'll even trade out my black suit I have if things work out.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL ALPACUNA POLO COAT!*

*CLAIMED*



*Made c.1946 - 1948.*​
This is absolutely gorgeous--and a VERY serious coat indeed; I suspect that this beauty weighs in excess of 8lbs! This is absolutely certain to keep you warm even on the coldest of winter days!

This is a truly wonderful coat.... Not the least because of its history.

"Alpacuna" was a cloth developed by Jacob Siegel Co. of Philadelphia; it featured a combination of at least 50% alpaca, blended with mohair and virgin wool. They claimed that this cloth was 26% warmer, 61% longer wearing, and yet lighter than comparable wool overcoats. (I'm not sure how they came to these very precise measurements!) The cloth was certainly wonderful... But the name "Alpacuna", which they coined, caught the eye of the Federal Trade Commission, who objected to it on the grounds that it implied that the cloth contained vicuna..... a fabric that's more luxurious and expensive than cashmere. (For an overview of vicuna, please see my post yesterday on my Facebook Page, Waterhollowtweed.) In 1943 the FTC banned the term "Alpacuna"; this led to a lawsuit that resulted (in 1946) in a compromise; "Alpacuna" could be used as a term, but Siegal had to add the disclaimer that the cloth contains no vicuna.

So, this coat--with the disclaimer--is post-1946..... as you'd expect, since while it presents as a vintage coat (coats of this quality are just not made that much anymore, as it has classic Golden Age styling). HOWEVER, it carries a "centered red" Union Tag (i.e., one with red text in the central strip), and so dates from between 1939 and 1948. Since it also carries the "no vicuna" disclaimer, this coat can be dated precisely to either 1946, 1947, or 1948.

That in itself would make this an appealing coat, especially given its wonderful condition. (This coat shows how long good garments can be serviceable if properly looked after, as it's ready to give at least four or five decades more wear!) But even if this wasn't a genuinely vintage piece, and even if it lacked its interesting history, this would be a very desirable coat indeed.

First, the fabric.... as noted above, this is a blend of Alpaca, Mohair, and wool, with at least 40% Alpaca in the mix. This fabric is wonderful, and pretty nearly bulletproof-as I noted above, this coat weighs a LOT! It also has a beautiful hand. And it's a wonderful rich, dark, honey colour.

This is a stunning coat.

In addition to the wonderful quality of the fabric this coat is beautifully cut and wonderfully constructed. It appears to be fully canvassed, and it is certainly fully lined. It has the two classic deep patch and flapped pockets of the true Polo coat, and these feature surrounding lapped seams. It has a 6 by 3 closure, an a classic Ulster collar, standard for Polo coats. It has lapped seams down the sleeves, which end in turn-back cuffs, designed for longevity. The center back seam is also lapped, and terminates in a lovely hook vent. It features lapped edge seams on the lapels. There is also some handwork on this coat, not the least on the classic Alpacuna interior label, with its clear disclaimer. It has a deep side-set breast pocket on the interior for your wallet.

Of course, this coat was Union made in the USA, and carries the red-centered Union tag to prove it.

And there's more. This coat was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This coat is in almost Excellent condition. It does have three small moth nibbles on the back, as shown; the largest is near the hem, and so is unlikely to be seen when worn. These could be ignored--the mothing is NOT active now--as they are inconspicuous, or else readily rewoven. Because of these, this coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and so is a steal at

*just $175, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18
Length: 45


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Lot of Five New with tags Brooks Brothers Custom Spread Collar Non Iron Dress Shirts. Made in USA. Measures 16-36, 21 inches across chest at armpit level. Use measurements to predict fit. Retail is $138 each, so total retail for the group is $690. *$155*


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Keeping in mind shipping from Canada is pricey, the price on the sweater is now reduced to $45. Also opened to reasonable offers.



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I have 2 nice items for your consideration tonight. Unfortunately, I'm having hard time getting images to upload.
> 
> First is a Brooks Brothers 100% Cashmere sweater, sized small. The color is steel blue (lighter than navy).
> 
> Approximate measurements are:
> 
> Sleeve to sleeve 16"
> Pit to Pit 20"
> Top to bottom 25 1/2"
> Sleeves 24".
> 
> This sweater is in amazing condition with little, if no pilling. If it were a sized large, this sweater would be in my closet!
> 
> Asking $50 shipped in North America. Please inquire about international shipping.
> 
> View attachment 15422


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

My items were listed at the very bottom of page 1151, in case the pictures don't show up here. Price is reduced to $30.



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I also have a lovely Harris Tweed, sized 42 Short.
> This size seldom shows up on the exchange for some reason. This jacket is in
> amazing condition. The color is a dark gray but with blue undertones and
> various specks (e.g. red, orange, green).
> 
> Approximate measurements are as follows:
> 
> Top to bottom (including collar): 30"
> 
> Sleeve to sleeve: 18"
> 
> Pit to pit: 22"
> 
> Sleeve: 24"
> 
> Asking $35 shipped within North America, please inquire about international
> shipping.
> 
> View attachment 15423
> View attachment 15424


----------



## Pentheos

Needed:

Navy or charcoal suit in 48L (pants 40", inseam 32"+)

BB or better

I can pay whatever, or have LOTS to trade in 48L/XL sizes.


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Four pairs of jeans for $40 shipped

Polo Ralph Lauren Classic Fit

32x32

-Light wash
-Distressed
-Medium wash
-Slightly darker medium wash

Please click here for the photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/32x32 Polo Jeans


----------



## TweedyDon

*31 Jackets! Tweeds, Tartans, Plaids, 3/2 sacks, more!*

*I've consolidated several of my jacket threads into this one, for ease of browsing--many jackets are now reduced!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect fom an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*2) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4





   

*3) CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket by Pendleton*

A lovely American classic in the always versatile Blackwatch tartan, this jacket is perfect for both Winter and Fall. Made in the USA by Pendleton, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features classic leather covered and metal shanked "football" buttons and a single centre vent. It is a contemporary two button closure, and is subtly darted. It does have some minor issue of wear at the leading edge of the interior pocket--which won't be seen when worn--and could use a dry clean just to freshen it up. It's in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just

*$27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



     

*4) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Blackwatch Jacket by Ralph Lauren Polo*

Beautifully and elegantly cut, this wonderful classic Blackwatch jacket was Union Made in the USA for Polo Ralph Lauren, back when Polo was very, very good indeed. A contemporary two button closure model with subtle darting giving it a lovely elegant silhouette, this jacket is fully lined, has a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition--the only clue to its age is the fading of the Union tag inside the interior breast pocket!

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



    

*6) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*7) SOLID RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*8) WONDERFUL Blackwatch Jacket in lighter-weight slubby wool. MADE IN THE *USA.

I assumed from the lovely slubby texture of this jacket that it was a wool-silk blend, but it turns out that it's all wool--a lovely lighter-weight cloth that's perfect for Trads in warmer climes!

This jacket also shows you why you should judge clothing items on their own merits, and not by the labels they have in them.... as although this is beautifully cut and made in the USA, it's by Tommy Hilfiger!

The jacket is a lovely lighter-weight jacket in classic Blackwatch, with a wonderful slubby texture. It's a three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, it has a single center vent, and is in excellent condition.

It's just $26, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



   

*9) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED DONEGAL-ESQUE TWEED!*

This is a wonderfully textured tweed! Cut from a beautifully slubby Donegal-sque cloth, the most striking feature of this tweed is its wonderful texture, reminiscent of dry stone walls in Co. Sligo and the rough-hewn stones of a barn's foundation. The colourway does full justice to the texture; a lovely heathery mix of browns, creams, mochas, and peats. The cut of the tweed matches its casual country texture; two large patch pockets adorn the front, suede elbow patches protect the sleeves, and the buttons are all leather-clad, metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measures: *

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*10) Classic Brown Herringbone Tweed--with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely classic brown herringbone tweed, with the ever-desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets, complete with pocket flaps! This is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs; all of its buttons are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

This was sold at Maury Robinson's, the upscale clothier in Trenton--when Trenton was itself upscale. Robinson's gained some measure of fame when it managed to "poach" Vincenzo Paxia, one of the better tailors in the area, from Langrock of Princeton! As an aside, Vincenzo is still tailoring, aged 81, from his home in Trenton.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/3 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*11) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*12) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*13) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*14) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*15) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $27, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*16) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $27, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*17) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*19) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*20) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*21) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*22) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*23) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*24) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*25) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





     

*26) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made by Corbin, one THE great American Ivy clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of THE great purveyors of Ivy Style during its Golden Age, this wonderful jacket has a perfect Ivy heritage.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

The tartan that this is cut from is absolutely wonderful--clearly an authentic Scottish tartan (although I can't identify it off-hand), the colourway is absolutely beautiful and subdued, perfect for evening wear. 
Cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this beautiful jacket has two button cuffs and a single vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lovely natural shoulders--as you'd expect from a maker which had a line of TROUSERS called "The Natural Shoulder"! The buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked--these could easily be replaced with pewter if you wanted this to be a more formal evening jacket. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, having been recently dry-cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*27) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*28) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*29) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*30) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*31) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sold!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in England Chesterfield Topcoat*

The velvet collared Chesterfield topcoat has long been a staple of the classic wardrobe, and this is a lovely example. Cut from mid-grey herringbone cloth that was woven by Moorhouse and Brook in Huddersfield, England--at the heart of the traditional Yorkshire woollen industry--this is a lovely classic Chesterfield, with the traditional black velvet collar. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three-button front with a concealed placket, and three button cuffs. It has two deep front pockets, and two interior pockets; it also features a front breast pocket, which is still basted shut. This is in absolutely excellent condition, except that there is a tiny rub on the collar, and the interior pockets have some slight sag at the top edge from use.

It was made in England.

*This is a steal at just $85, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (BOC): 45 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL and RARE Loden jacket!*

*BEAUTIFUL AND RARE LODEN JACKET!​*



*Made in Austria*​
Loden cloth originated in the Austrian Tyrol, where it quickly became a favourite with hunters, shepherds, and others who spent a lot of time outdoors, owing to its water-resistant properties and the high degree of warmth that it gives relative to its weight.

The fabric is produced from the coarse wool of Alpine mountain sheep which has a natural short pile; this is woven into a loose cloth which is then repeated dunked in cold mountain water, dried, then dunked again to shrink it and produce a lovely tight, warm, yet lightweight cloth that's extremely durable, supple, and windproof.

Traditionally, Loden cloth is blueish green, and the clothing that it's made from is traditionally accented with complementary forest green trim. Also traditionally, Loden jackets are finished with coin-based buttons; originally, these were real coins, but more recently the coin buttons are specially cast for Lodenwear.

This jacket is a classic, traditional Loden jacket. Made in Austria, it is subtly darted,a nd has the traditional--NOT fashion-forward--Austrian three-button closure. The collar is finished with a traditional complementary green wool facing, while the pockets feature the same complementary forest green facings under the pocket flaps.

The buttons are traditional coin buttons, modeled on coins current in the Austro-Hungarian Empire; this jacket also contains its spare coin fixed to the lining! There is one to each sleeve cuff, and, of course, three to the front closure. This jacket is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was absolutely beautifully made, and the detail of the construction is lovely. It's also in excellent condition, with the exception of a small spot of surface schmaltz on the bottom hem, as shown, which is almost unnoticeable and will easily come out with dry cleaning.

This jacket was, of course, Made in Austria.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## Kreiger

*Norwegian Sweater*

Over the past year, I have been fortunate enough to lose a little bit of weight- enough that a lot of my winter clothes now do not fit. My loss is your gain.

Consider this lovely Norwegian sweater, in the style made popular by L.L. Bean. Super thick and warm, this sweater will keep you toasty outside this winter. This piece is vintage, in good used condition. Some wear, but no tears, stains, or holes. Made in Norway, by Roots, featuring an old-school blend of 75% wool, 20% rayon, 5% nylon.

$45 shipped in USA.

Measurements-

P2P- 23.5"
Length- 27"
Sleeve- 34"









https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp98/creagerc/SNB12273_zpslv0zpplv.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp98/creagerc/SNB12271_zpstzsyzdxj.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp98/creagerc/SNB12270_zps7qq87une.jpg

Please PM if you would like to see any more images or have other questions. Thank You!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Lot of ties - $30 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Tweed Shooting Jacket*

*VINTAGE TWEED SHOOTING JACKET*





*Made for Mullin's of Wilmington*​
This is a lovely example of a tweed shooting jacket! Cut from classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this shooting jacket--which from it heft is clearly intended to be outerwear--has all of the features that you'd want in a functional utility jacket; this was clearly designed for use, not for merely looking the part.

It is, first, cut from a beautifully sturdy and classic brown herringbone tweed. It features two deep handwarmer pockets--like a Barbour Border--and two deep bellows pockets at the front, which are protected by flaps. It has, of course, a shooting patch on the shoulder, which is likely suede; this is complemented by the two suede elbow patches. The jacket is fully lined with an all-wool liner with what appears to be a bemberg covering in the shoulder back area. It has a single center vent, and a four button closure--the buttons are nicely oversized for closing with gloved (or cold!) hands. It also has a shoulder yoke--as you'd expect from a shooting jacket--and a chain locker look, which is intact.

This coat was Union Made in the USA, likely in the late 1960s. It was expressly made for Mullin's, the traditional men's clothiers in Wilmington, DE Mullins opened in the C19th and expanded to Market Street in 1917; it moved from there to the suburbs in 1974, where it continued to sell traditional clothing until its demise. One of its last customers was a man who liked its conservative "banker" style... a young politician named Joe Biden.

This jacket was made by Zero King, and since it's a pre-1978 item it dates from the time when Zero King was the headline brand of B. W. Harris Manufacturing, a family-owned business based in Minnesota that specialized in outerwear.... and that made all of its clothes in Minnesota. (This was acquired by Palm Beach in 1978, and then re-acquired by the Harris family in 1983). So, this is a lovely example of domestic clothing manufacturing from a family business!

This coat is in Very Good condition; I'm very conservative with rating vintage items, and this has a small weave flaw on the front, which was likely there from new, as well as some water marking on the bemberg lining, as shown.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

This is tagged 40; it measures*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8



Bellows feature:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Inexpensive and functional outerwear!*

*I have several functional pieces of outerwear to pass on today!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Triple Goose Down Jacket--80% duck feathers, 20% other waterfowl.*

A very warm and lightweight jacket, this is filled with waterfowl feathers, 80% of which are duck, 20% other waterfowl. (Penguins, for example.) This features velcro fasteners on the cuffs for a tight and draught-free fit, and a small chest pocket with a zipper closure. Excellent for when you want warmth without weight!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 26 3/4



       

*2) MA1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $20, or offer.

Tagged size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*3) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41



     

*4) FOR HER! Woolrich Peacoat-style coat. Size Woman's Medium.*

Tired of receiving those looks when yet another parcel arrives for you? Well, now your chance to hand one over, and say, "Actually, this one's for you..."

This is a lovely peacoat-style woman's coat from Woolrich. Unlike most Woolrich offerings, this was Made in the USA. It features two deep front handwarmer pockets, storm cuffs, and is unvented. It is all wool, and features a warm quilted lining. This coat does have some wear to the front buttonholes, which could readily be rectified, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged M. Measurements:*

Bust: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 
SHoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 34 1/2


----------



## vwguy

TweedyDon said:


> *BEAUTIFUL AND RARE LODEN JACKET!​*
> 
> 
> 
> *Made in Austria*​
> Loden cloth originated in the Austrian Tyrol, where it quickly became a favourite with hunters, shepherds, and others who spent a lot of time outdoors, owing to its water-resistant properties and the high degree of warmth that it gives relative to its weight.
> 
> The fabric is produced from the coarse wool of Alpine mountain sheep which has a natural short pile; this is woven into a loose cloth which is then repeated dunked in cold mountain water, dried, then dunked again to shrink it and produce a lovely tight, warm, yet lightweight cloth that's extremely durable, supple, and windproof.
> 
> Traditionally, Loden cloth is blueish green, and the clothing that it's made from is traditionally accented with complementary forest green trim. Also traditionally, Loden jackets are finished with coin-based buttons; originally, these were real coins, but more recently the coin buttons are specially cast for Lodenwear.
> 
> This jacket is a classic, traditional Loden jacket. Made in Austria, it is subtly darted,a nd has the traditional--NOT fashion-forward--Austrian three-button closure. The collar is finished with a traditional complementary green wool facing, while the pockets feature the same complementary forest green facings under the pocket flaps.
> 
> The buttons are traditional coin buttons, modeled on coins current in the Austro-Hungarian Empire; this jacket also contains its spare coin fixed to the lining! There is one to each sleeve cuff, and, of course, three to the front closure. This jacket is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was absolutely beautifully made, and the detail of the construction is lovely. It's also in excellent condition, with the exception of a small spot of surface schmaltz on the bottom hem, as shown, which is almost unnoticeable and will easily come out with dry cleaning.
> 
> This jacket was, of course, Made in Austria.
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31 1/8


If only this was my size 

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

I've got two waxed jackets, one LL Bean, one House of Hardy, both sized medium, both just about the same measurements. These sat in a closet at my parents place for at least a decade without any use at all. Prior to that they got used some, the Hardy more so than the Bean. Both are at least 20 years old, and could stand a good scrubbing and rewaxing.

LL Bean - heavier than the Hardy, warmer. No hood, does have cape sort of thing on back. About 23 inches pit to pit; total length 35 1/2; shoulder 19; sleeves 25. Little flaws here and there - a hole or tear in the lining on the seam being the most obvious.

Hardy - lighter than Bean, with hood. Has buttons inside for another lining, but I don't have it. Sleeve extensions to keep water out. Total length 35; shoulders are like a sweater, can't really measure them, but it fits me almost exactly the same as the Bean. Sleeves about 25, pit to pit about 23.

For reference I am 5' 9", 185 lbs, and wear a sport/suit coat with a 46-47 inch chest. These jackets fit me, just barely, over a lightweight suit jacket or blazer. If you are in the 40R range you could probably wear one of these jackets over a sport/suit coat, like Jack McCoy on "Law & Order."

Take either one for $95 shipped CONUS. Bear in mind these are heavy, so shipping will be about $20-25. That means you will be getting a perfectly good wax jacket that with a little TLC will last forever, and they are already somewhat broken-in, so you won't look like some _nouveau riche_ nitwit. And you'll be getting it for well under $100, as opposed to several hundred for a new one.

In short, it's an incredible deal and you should waste no time flooding my inbox with increasingly frantic pleas of "Pick Me! Pick Me!"

LL Bean









Hardy


----------



## TweedyDon

*CYBER MONDAY SCARF SALE!*​

​

*Over 70 scarves will be available from late tomorrow afternoon for my traditional post-Thanksgiving scarf sale!*
​

*Cashmere, mohair, lambswool, silk, and more, from makers such as Johnston's of Elgin, Pringle of Scotland, Brooks Brothers, Lochcarron of Scotland, and more.... including some vintage beauties from F.R. Tripler, Archie Brown's of Bemuda, and Jaeger!*​


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drops...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$18 each!*

***********************************************
*HSM White w/Checks Brushed Twill*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Point Collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Canada
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End White OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

I purchased this in 1994; wore it maybe 10-12 times while working in the
Bay Area - been in my closet since. Age has taken its toll, my neck is
larger than before... wearing this, I look to have a cervical muffin top.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed a few times
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Heavy Cotton*

Click pics for larger view.

A heavy weight broad cloth - will be great for fall and winter!

*VG Condition*;
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Large, 16 -16.5*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*$18 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with some drops...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*


*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18**Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel.
However, upon closer inspection at home, I could see where there used to be
braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside
of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These
little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread. 
Thus, they are listed as Good condition and priced accordingly.
*Good Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $12**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US Shipping. The price buys all three shirts.

Lot of 3 14.5-31 NWT Brooks Brothers Extra Slim Non Iron Spread Collar French Cuff Shirts. $95. Note that these don't measure exactly the same. Look at the close ups of the price tags for exact measurements. P2P is 17 inches on all.


----------



## Steve Smith

New With Tags Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Black Wool Suit. Full canvas construction. Made in USA. Ultrafine herringbone weave. Size 36R. Two Button Double Vent. Retail is $1850. *$295*

Jacket measurements are as follows:
P2P 19
Sh 17 1/8
Sl 22.25 unfinished
L 32.5

Pleated pants are W30.5, length unfinished. Milano is not usually pleated, but with a custom suit anything is possible.

Sleeve label was pulled out, leaving a small hole in the sleeve and lining. Easy fix for reweaving.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping. These shoes are first quality (unless otherwise noted) but have a mark in the insole which prevents return to retailer. No returns. All photos are clickable thumbnails.

I am happy to ship to other countries. The shipped weight of a pair of shoes will almost always range from 3 to 5 pounds. Go to the USPS website, enter your country and the weight of the package for a quote. That will give you a real close, if not exact, cost for shipping and will help you decide whether you want to buy. I am going to ship Priority Mail with insurance unless you want to take the risk of loss or damage in shipping.

I don't know what last these shoes are made on. I don't know if these shoes will fit you. I don't know who made those Peals unless I give an opinion in the description. Even then, I may be wrong.

Sole measurements: I don't measure soles

All Peal & Co shoes are Made in England. All of these shoes are made for the US market and use US sizing.

Pantofola D'Oro Brown Suede Sneakers. *7D* $125.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Brown Cap Toe Blucher. Retail $498. * 8D *. An absolute steal at *$180.SOLD*


Black Fleece Navy / White Scotch Grain Wingtip. Made by Crockett & Jones, 325 last. Designed by Thom Browne for BB. Retail $698. *8D* $275


Black Fleece White Pebble Grain Leather Sneakers with Navy and Red accents. Italy. Retail $375. 8.5D. $150.


Black Fleece Charcoal Nubuck Cap Toe. Made by Crockett & Jones, 325 last. Designed by Thom Browne for BB. Retail $698. *8.5D* $325


Lizard Cap Toe Balmoral. Hand made in Italy. Retail $998. *8.5D* $475.


Alden for Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan Cap Toe Blucher. Retail $728. *9D. *$350


Brooks Brothers Blue Nubuck Suede Wingtip. Italy. *9D.* $170.


Peal & Co Brown Pebble Cap Toe Blucher. Made by C&J, 240 last. *9D* $300


Peal & Co Espresso Burnished Calf Chelsea Boots. Made by AS. Channel stitching, Retail $528. Slight scratches from handling. *9.5D. * $175.


Peal & Co Brown Punch Cap Balmoral. Made by Crockett & Jones on the 240 last.. Retail $698. *9.5D* $320


Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers Brown Saddle Shoe. *9.5D*. $175.


Black Fleece White Pebble Grain Leather Boat Shoes. Italy. Retail $375. *10D *$145.


Peal & Co Dark Blue Nappa Leather Full Slipper. Retail $148. *10D* $95


Peal and Co Black Calf Monk Strap. Made by Crockett & Jones on the 240 last. Retail $648 *10D.* $300


Alden for Brooks Brothers Low Vamp Penny Loafer. #8 Shell Cordovan. A few superficial scratches. Retail $650. *10D* $325.


Peal and Co Dark Brown Country Calf / Harris Tweed Boots. Made by Crockett & Jones on the 341 last. *10.5D.* $350


Red Wing Heritage model 3148 Black Abilene Suede Chukka Boots. *11D* $170


Alden for Brooks Brothers Brown Cap Toe Blucher. Retail $498. *11.5D . *. Sizes 7D, 9.5D,10D, 10.5D and 11D all SOLD. An absolute steal at *$180.*


Alden for BB Black Shell Tassel Loafer *12A* $325


Brooks Brothers Sand Suede Bit Loafer. Italy. *12D* $145


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Tan Canvas Oxford. Made in England by Crockett & Jones. Perfect Spring/Summer shoe. BNIB with bags. Retail $550.* 12D* $185


BB Mini Lug Sole Black Boat Shoes. Chromexel leather. Vibram sole. *12D* $110


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S MASSIVE SCARF MEGATHREAD OF 2015!​*
​
*I'm delighted to announce my annual post-Thanksgiving scarf megathread--bigger than ever before, with over 70 scarves up for grabs!​*
As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially on two or more scarves!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*

1) Polo lambswool scarf. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. Width: 7 1/4; Length: 45; Fringe: 3 1/4, Asking $12



 

2) Fred Perry tartan scarf. Cashmere/Wool. Excellent condition. Width: 12 1/2; Length: 65; Fringe: 3. Asking $15



  

3) Geoffrey Beene tartan scarf. Made in Italy. Lambswool. Excellent condition. Width: 12 1/4; Length: 55; Fringe: 3 1/4. Asking $15.



  

4) Nordstrom tartan scarf. Excellent condition. 100% cashmere. Width: 12 1/2; Length: 59; Fringe: 3 1/2, Asking $18.



  

5) Vintage B. Altman scarf. From one of the most traditional Department stores in NYC, founded in 1865, and closed in 1989. Very Good condition. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 53; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 

6) Ralph Lauren scarf. Made in England. 100% lambswool. Beautiful, and in excellent condition. Width: 8 3/4; Length: 65; fringe: 3. Asking just $16.



https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SCARVES 2015/DSC00610_zps5b9sdn91.jpg.html   

7) GORGEOUS cashmere scarf the colour of English Mustard! Absolutely beautiful. Made in Great Britain. Width: 12 1/4; Length: 53; Fringe: 2 1/4. Asking just $25.



  

8) First Issue fringed scarf. No fabric content, bu clearly silk. Beautiful! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 58; Fringe: 3 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $25.



   

9) Camilla Ridley of London. Silk-Rayon. Width: 8; Length: 59; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.





   

10) GORGEOUS Johnston's of Elgin pure cashmere scarf. Made for Orvis. Reversible; tartan on one side, brown with windowpane overchecking on the other. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Width: 11; Length: 61; Fringe: 3. Asking just $25.







  

11) Gilbert Wilson of Hawick, Scotland tartan scarf. Lambswool. Excellent condition. Made in Scotland. Width: 10 1/2; Length: 49; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $18.



   

12) Cashmere Pink, Cream, and Purple shepherd's check scarf. Excellent condition. Width: 9 1/2; length: 49; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $18.



  

13) Glen Plaid scarf; unknown maker, but clearly wool. Width: 11; Length: 51; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $10.



 

14) Craigmill of Scotland tartan scarf. Made in Scotland. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 54; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP B:*

15) Robert Mackie. Made in Scotland. Multicolor stripe scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 8; Length: 56. No fringe. $14.



  

16) NWT McLaughlin in beautiful summer green. Extra fine merino wool. Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. Width: 12 1/4; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $22.





  

17) Vintage Lochcarron scarf. Tartan. Made in Scotland. Wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11; Length: 50; Fringe 1/2. Asking just $12.



  

18) F. R. Tripler was an institution--one of the major traditional clothing stores in Manhattan, that was so iconic it was recommended as the best place for a topcoat in the Ivy movie Metropolitan. This scarf was Made in Scotland for Tripler's, probably around 1965. It's all wool, and in Very Good condition; it has a single small snag hole, as shown. Width: 11 3/4; Length: 50; fringe: 1. Asking $10.



   

19) Enya Manovani. Cashmere. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 61; fringe: 4. Asking $18.



  

20) McLeod Tartan Scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 12; Length: 48; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 

21) Pierre Cardin Blue Tartan scarf. Width: 12; Length: 50; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $13.



  

22) Made in Italy blue Shepard's check scarf. Width: 9 3/4; Length: 60; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $9.



  

23) Made in England cashmere scarf. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $16.



   

24) John Hanly. Made in Ireland. Extra Fine Merino Wool. Absolutely beautiful! Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 59; Fringe: 2. Asking just $14.



 

25) GORGEOUS Vintage Brooks Brothers in fox hunting scarlet. Pure cashmere! Excellent condition. Width: 11 3/4; Length: 46; Fringe: 2. Asking just $26.





 

26) Cashmere Geometric Plaid scarf. Made in Australia. Excellent condition. Width: 12 3/4; Length: 50; fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $19.



  

27) Avoca scarf. All wool. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 57; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition, except for a small snag hole, as shown. Beautiful! Asking just $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP C*

28) Silk Paisley, with wool backing. (No fabric content listed, but this is obvious!) A lovely scarf! Very Good/Excellent condition. Width: 10; Length: 45; Fringe: 1. Asking just $18.



  

29) H. Gross tartan scarf. 100% lambswool. Made in Great Britain. From another lovely traditional men's clothier! Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/4; Length: 48; Fringe: 2. Asking just $16.



 

30) Quality Royal dark forest green scarf. A classic! Made in West Germany, so this dates from before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $14.



  

31) Pur Cashmere grey scarf. Absolutely gorgeous, and INCREDIBLY luxurious, this is made from cashmere and wool. Excellent condition. Width: 12 1/2; Length: 66 1/2; fringe: 3 3/4. Asking just $22.



 

32) Harrods tartan scarf. From what used to be one of the premier stores in London, before its takeover and downmarket turn! Lambswool. Made in Scotland. Very Good condition--markings on label prevent this from being graded excellent. Width: 12; length: 56; Fringe: 3. Asking just $14.



  

33) Tartan scarf. Clearly wool. A small moth nibble near the edge, hence just Good condition. Width: 10 3/4; Length: 47; fringe: 2. Asking just $9.



  

34) Burberry Orange Plaid scarf. VERY large! No fabric content, but obviously lambswool. In Very Good condition; this would be in Excellent condition with a dry clean to straighten it out. Width: 19; Length: 69; fringe: 1/2. Asking just $26.





 

35) Pierre Cardin light blue tartan scarf. Excellent condition. Wool. Width: 12; length: 51; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $14.



 

36) Jaeger scarf. Pure cashmere. From one of the most venerable and traditional and EXPENSIVE clothiers in London. Very Good/Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 51; Fringe: 2. Asking just $22..







37) Black and White tartan cashmere scarf. Made in England. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 65; Fringe: 3. Asking just $18.



 

38) Hanly of Ireland dark grey wool/cashmere scarf. Excellent condition. Made in Ireland. Width: 11 3/4; Length: 55; fringe: 2. Asking just $20.





39) YSL scarf. Made in West Germany--dating this o prior to the Fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition, and dating from YSL heyday, prior to the diffusion brands. Width: 10 1/4; Length: 56; Fringe: 1. Asking just $14.



   

40) Jack Spade. Angora and Lambswool. Made n England. A beautiful light blue plaid scarf! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 58; Fringe: 1 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $22.



    

41) APC scarf in orange plaid. Made in Italy. A lovely scarf from the Paris fashion house APC! All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 14 1/4; length: 64; Fringe: 2. Asking just $16.



   

42) FOR HER! Ann Taylor wrap/scarf. This is huge! Cashmere. In very Good condition; this could be in excellent condition with a dry clean/pressing. Width: 21 1/2; Length: 74; Fringe 4 1/4. Asking just $20.



   

43) Lord & Taylor. Superfine lambswool. This is a beautiful tartan! Made in Germany. Excellent condition. Width: 16; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

44) Vintage Brooks Brothers tartan scarf. Cashmere and wool. This is absolutely lovely! Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Width: 11; Length: 50; Fringe: 1. Asking just $15.







55) Blue and white Shepard's check cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Width: 12; length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $15.



 

56) Pringle of Scotland, one of the premier woolen makers in Scotland. Blue Dress Stewart Tartan. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Width 10 1/2; Length: 51; Fringe: 2. Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP D*

57) Aran wool scarf. A celtic classic! All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 8; Length: 73. No fringe. Asking just $15.



 

58) Black cashmere scarf. Absolutely excellent condition, and utterly luxurious! No fabric content listed, but this is clearly expensive cashmere. Width: 11 1/2; length: 58; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking $22--the price is only this low as a result of the absence of a label!



 

59) Formal Paisley Scarf. Pure wool, made in Western Germany. Absolutely beautiful, this would be perfect paired with a suit and topcoat. Excellent condition--although it could use a dry clean to remove the surface wool fibers it acquired in storage! Width: 14 1/2; Length: 65; Fringe: 1. Asking just $25.





 

60) Reversible Gap muffler. Excellent condition! Width: 11 3/4; Length: 67. No fringe. Asking just $15.





  

61) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Great Britain. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; Fringe: 1/4. Asking just $14.



  

62) Pendleton plaid scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Width: 11 1/4; Length: 45; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking $15.



  

63) Shepard's Check scarf. Vintage. Made in Scotland. All wool. This has a couple of moth nibbles, and some surface schmaltz, as shown, which will come out with a dry clean, and so is in Good condition. Width: 12; length: 51; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $8.



 

64) BEAUTIFUL vintage mohair scarf in a lovely shade of muted orange sherbert! Excellent condition. Made in Scotland. Width: 8 1/2; Length: 39; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $18.

  

65) Royal Stewart tartan scarf. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Width: 11 3/4; Length: 54; Fringe: 2. Asking just $16.



  

66) Pendleton authentic Scottish tartan in Boyd tartan. Excellent condition, although slightly rumpled from storage.. Made in the USA. Width: 12; length: 48; Fringe: 1. Asking just $16.



  

67) Argyle scarf. Made in Italy. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 56; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.





 

68) Dress Gordon tartan scarf. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. A classic Scottish tartan! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 70; Fringe: 2. Asking just $18.


----------



## mreams99

^TweedyDon,
I am interested in three of those great scarves (12, 18, and 44), but your inbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP E*

69) BEAUTIFUL scarlet scarf by Pierre Ancel. Pure Cashmere. Made in Great Britain. Excellent condition! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 52; Fringe: 3. Asking just $25.







70) Johnston's of Elgin. Wallace tartan. Made in Scotland. Cashmere/Wool. Some small snag holes, as shown, hence just Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 55; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



   

71) Vintage stripe scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 45; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.



 

72) Vintage burgundy scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; fringe: 1. Asking just $10.





73) Cashmere scarf in autumnal browns, blacks, slates, and tans--absolutely lovely! Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $18.



  

74) Frangi formal scarf. Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition! No fabric content listed, but likely silk with a wool backing. Beautiful with a suit and topcoat, or even with semi-formal evening dress. Width: 10 1/2; Length: 60; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $18.



  

75) Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 10; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SCARVES 2015 2/DSC00870_zpsstk8qxnj.jpg.html

76) Mohair scarf by Archie Brown of Bermuda. Archie Brown's was of THE shops that the vacationing Ivy set frequented when in Bermuda--the other being, of course, Trimingham's--and it specialized in Anglophile clothes, especially Scottish textiles. Now long gone, the quality of its wares lives on... like in this beautiful cream mohair scarf that was expressly made in Scotland for Archie's! Excellent condition. Width: 18; Length: 66, Fringe: 1. Asking just $20.





 

77) Blackwatch Mohair scarf. Wonderful and unusual! Almost certainly Made in Scotland. This has the former owner's nametape sewn on; I can have this removed if you wish. Excellent condition. Width: 17; Length: 65; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $22.



 

78) Talbott silk scarf. Absolutely wonderful! In excellent condition. If you don't have a silk scarf, why not? They're wonderful with suits, tweeds, topcoats, overcoats, and piloting your Sopwith Camel. Width: 11; Length: 66; fringe: 1. Asking just $26.



  

79) Blue Tartan scarf. Very Good condition. Wool. Width: 12; Length: 51; Fringe: 1. Asking just $14.



 

80) Plaid scarf. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $14.


----------



## WillBarrett

Two pair of Allen Edmonds both in size 11 B.

First off is a pair of black Park Avenue captoes. 

Next is a solid pair of loafers in brown.



I'll post a few more pictures tomorrow, but wanted to get these up.

Asking $60/pair or offer with shipping included.

Want both? Make me an offer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jogowill

Saw a pair of pleated solid gray flannels from Jos A Bank (old-school red label--NOT the current junk) at my local Goodwill. I almost bought them to post, but have never quite figured out how much of a "market" there is for pleated trousers on the Exchange.

If anyone's interested, I'll gladly go back and pick them up if they're still there. I was in a hurry, so didn't get pictures or measurements, but eyeballing it I'd say they are in the 32-34 range.

If interested, PM me and let me know your size. I'll go with some tailor tape and measure them and take some pictures.

EDIT: I've had a few responses already. Now that I see there is interest, I'm going to buy them regardless of size; if the people I've spoken to end up passing, I'll post them. However, if you are already tentatively interested, go ahead and let me know so you can get in line.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Hey guys! I gained weight! Selling off some workwear. Not totally Ivy, but I figured there would be some crossover here and they're pretty nice items. However, scroll to bottom for the Ivy-est of Ivy sport coats from Princeton in 1956. All prices are negotiable.

---

Pendleton (?) in Medium. Thought this was a board shirt, but it isn't. Any help? Want to make sure this is listed here properly. I bought this from a vintage store, but I don't now exactly how old it is. Tag with the wool symbol suggests more recent? 70s? Still made in the USA. $35 plus shipping.


















Tellason Coverall jacket in Medium. Bought this about two years ago. Amazing chore jacket. 12.5 oz. Cone Mills natural selvedge.
Here is the jacket on the Tellason website in a different color. SOLD!
https://www.tellason.com/coverall-jacket-international-orange/




























Eternal 886 Type II style denim jacket in 40. JAPAN! This thing is a beast and I just broke it in enough to be comfortable, but with almost no fading. Zero washes. Only worn a few times. SOLD!

Here is all the info from the Blue in Green website (where I bought the jacket).





































And the piece de resistance from Princeton in 1956. One owner other than myself. An immaculately constructed, ultra rare example of the '4 roll 2' ivy league sack; the absolute criterion of soft tailoring. It was purchased by the original owner for freshman year at Princeton in the fall of 1956 and it's remained under the same roof and well care for by it's original owner the past 59 years; it's in really beautiful condition.

Made by Scotsforth and loomed in Scotland for the University Town label. A four button, undarted sack with all of the requisite ivy league detailing; soft shoulders, slimmed and streamlined mid-century lapel, swelled edges, lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hooked center vent and silk foulard lining. Tagged size is 40R (in keeping with the longer cuts of the day) but it could easily pass as a 40L by contemporary standards. Please refer to measurements below.

The jacket is absolutely mint save loose lining that's come unstitched in the left armhole. A very easy fix with some simple sewing and does nothing to detract from the durability of the garment. Edit: Forgot to put a price. $70 plus shipping.

Sizing:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 20.5"
Waist: 20"
Sleeves from shoulder seam: 25-3/4"
Overall length from top of collar: 33"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarf update!*

The following scarves are now CLAIMED: 1, 4, 6, 12, 13, 18, 20, 25, 29, 31, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 44, 56, 58, 59, 60, 63, 65, 69, 74, 76, 77.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Bill's Khakis.* Price includes US shipping.

M2 35-33 cuffed. Nice and crisp. $34


Pleated, cuffed 34-29 darker khaki color. $25


M2 40-29.5 Some spots, slight fraying on bottoms. Knockaround trousers. $20


M2P 43.5-28.5 cuffed. Can fold out cuff and make it to almost 30. $28


M-2 46-29 $26


----------



## Steve Smith

Johnston & Murphy Cap Toe Balmoral 11E $25 shipped to US.


Hartmann Luggage Leather and Nylon Suit Bag. Good used condition. Not perfect but has a lot of character. The pictures tell the story. $33 shipped.


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

A really cool find, a piece of history. Chipp Navy Wool 3 roll 2 Sack Patch Pocket Blazer. Single vent. Old Union label. * 42 Extra Long.* Lining needs a stitch here and there, needs dry cleaning, one button hole needs to be redone, foreign matter on one button, a tiny snag on one pocket. P2P 22, Sh 19, Sl 26.25, L 33. $35


J Press medium weight Wool Gray 3 Roll 2 Sack Jacket. *42L *P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl 24.75, L 32. $32.


Brooks Brothers Gun Club Check Sport Coat. Two button Single vent. Sleeve label still intact. * 36R *P2P 19.5, Sh 18, Sl 24, L 30. $32.SOLD


----------



## rmpmcdermott

TweedyDon said:


> This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!
> 
> The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.
> 
> And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.
> 
> This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--who happens to be *Joe Tradly, the Father of the Thrift Exchange!*
> 
> *Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged a 46R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
> Vest length, tip to tip: 26


Hey! Tried to PM about this! I'm very interested, but wanted a waist measurement if that's available. Thanks!


----------



## jogowill

*Brooksflannel, 15.5-R*

Want to look great on Christmas?

$38 or offer


----------



## ATL

9.5 D Alden for Brooks.

$100 shipped. SOLD

I also have size 12 NOS Chruch's that are pretty, pretty, pretty TRAD: (sorry for the ebay link)

$150 shipped for youse guys


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one pair of Brooks Brothers Peal & Co "Algonquin split-toe" laceups, size 11D, used but in good condition. Photographs attached. These are made by Crockett & Jones and have hidden welt stitching. These have been polished and dubbin applied to the soles regularly. I originally glued on some small pieces of topy to the toes (see photos) so the toes have never seen wear. The soles are in good shape, worn but nowhere near the goodyear welt stitching (these have hidden welts - I can't remember the proper term for that). The rubber heel inserts are about 1/3 worn down. No smells or stains or damages. Shoes will ship in original box. I'm sorry, but I can't possibly advise on sizing vis-à-vis other brands, except to say that these are a wide fitting.

https://postimg.org/image/m2jnxj5ux/ https://postimg.org/image/btjuatvbb/ https://postimg.org/image/mvox99pdz/ https://postimg.org/image/5uljkuohf/ https://postimg.org/image/h1h8n1wnt/ https://postimg.org/image/ilm78aw6h/https://postimg.org/image/qi76yi9mv/

Price USD $75, shipping included in price (to Canada and continental U.S.). Payment via PayPal. Interested parties please contact me using the forum message system.

Thanks!


----------



## jogowill

*SOLID NAVY HICKEY FREEMAN SPORT COAT
*
I really dig the texture of the weave and the rich depth of the color on this one--neither of which do the pictures adequately capture, though not for want of trying--and I wish it fit me. Union made in USA and tailored in Greensboro, NC for a dude named Nat in September 1975. A tear in the lining but nothing else to report. Get into it.

Chest 22.25
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 23
Length 29.5

*$57 or offer
*


*
_*
***I have two (maybe three) other solid navy sport coats in different sizes that I have not yet measured. I'll probably get around to posting them at some point but, in the meantime, PM me if you're in the market and would like pictures and measurements.****_*

*

GITMAN BROS BLUE PINPOINT OCBD, 15.5 X 33

*Some chips in buttons but nothing noticeable and all are functional. Left gauntlet button missing, but there is an extra button (yes, slightly chipped) sewn to the bottom. Why all the chips I can't say, but don't let it deter you from an otherwise excellent shirt.

*$22 or offer

*

*

THOMAS MASON FOR J.CREW SOLID WHITE SPREAD-COLLAR DRESS SHIRT

*Lightning has struck again. For the second time in the last month, I have found a high quality solid white shirt, undamaged and stainless, in a by-god thrift store. If, of the two names, you only know J.Crew, you may think "high quality" is at best an overstatement; the key here is Thomas Mason, a company who has been making some of the finest shirting in the world since 1796. This is a nice shirt. I promise.

Size XL (17-17.5)

*$32 or offer

*


*
GRENFELL G9 HARRINGTON*

Tagged 44, but that's bonkers. I wear a 38 and it fits me okay. I forgot to take measurements, but PM me if interested and I'll measure.

The condition of the jacket is overall excellent. A couple notes:

-There is some pilling on the collar's interior, but no one will see it and it does not affect the jacket in any way outside of the mere fact of its existence.
-The zipper is sometimes a bit stubborn when connecting it at the bottom, but it's fully functional.
-The top half of the back does not fully overlap the bottom. See pictures. I could be wrong, but I suspect that any competent tailor could fix it pretty easily. And really the fix is optional, I think. But that's me.

*$85 or offer. If the overlap is deemed irreparable by your tailor, you may (a) send it back to me for a full refund, or (b) keep it and I'll refund you $10.
*


----------



## WillBarrett

Make me an offer on these - help Mrs. WB have a very merry Christmas!

Very open to offers if you want one or both pairs.



WillBarrett said:


> Two pair of Allen Edmonds both in size 11 B.
> 
> First off is a pair of black Park Avenue captoes.
> 
> Next is a solid pair of loafers in brown.
> 
> I'll post a few more pictures tomorrow, but wanted to get these up.
> 
> Asking $60/pair or offer with shipping included.
> 
> Want both? Make me an offer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Update...

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$18 each!*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End White OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

I purchased this in 1994; wore it maybe 10-12 times while working in the
Bay Area - been in my closet since. Age has taken its toll, my neck is
larger than before... wearing this, I look to have a cervical muffin top.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed a few times
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

***********************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Heavy Cotton*

Click pics for larger view.

A heavy weight broad cloth - will be great for fall and winter!

*VG Condition*;
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Large, 16 -16.5*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*$18 each!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## immanuelrx

I have a free pair of Large sized Jos A. Bank full toe cedar shoe tree. You will just have to pay for shipping. Keep in mind I can take advantage to the USPS via US military base here so shipping isn't that bad. If you are not in a hurry to receive them, I can send it snail mail which should make shipping very cheap. They were placed in shoes I wore a hand full of times.

Forgot to mention I am on a work trip and will not be back to be able to ship these until after the 18th.


----------



## Kreiger

Over the past year, I have been fortunate enough to lose a little bit of weight- enough that a lot of my winter clothes now do not fit. My loss is your gain.

Consider this lovely Norwegian sweater, in the style made popular by L.L. Bean. Super thick and warm, this sweater will keep you toasty outside this winter. This piece is vintage, in good used condition. Some wear, but no tears, stains, or holes. Made in Norway, by Roots, featuring an old-school blend of 75% wool, 20% rayon, 5% nylon.

$40 shipped in USA.

Tagged as: Size Medium
Measurements-

P2P- 23.5"
Length- 27"
Sleeve- 34"









https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/p...pslv0zpplv.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/p...pstzsyzdxj.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/p...ps7qq87une.jpg

Please PM if you would like to see any more images or have other questions. Thank You!​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops!*

*I've consolidated several of my jacket threads into this one, for ease of browsing--many jackets are now reduced!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect fom an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $28 > 25, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*2) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29 > 25, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4





   

*3) CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket by Pendleton*

A lovely American classic in the always versatile Blackwatch tartan, this jacket is perfect for both Winter and Fall. Made in the USA by Pendleton, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features classic leather covered and metal shanked "football" buttons and a single centre vent. It is a contemporary two button closure, and is subtly darted. It does have some minor issue of wear at the leading edge of the interior pocket--which won't be seen when worn--and could use a dry clean just to freshen it up. It's in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just

*$27 > 25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



     

*4) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $29 > 25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Made in the USA Blackwatch Jacket by Ralph Lauren Polo*

Beautifully and elegantly cut, this wonderful classic Blackwatch jacket was Union Made in the USA for Polo Ralph Lauren, back when Polo was very, very good indeed. A contemporary two button closure model with subtle darting giving it a lovely elegant silhouette, this jacket is fully lined, has a single centre vent, and four button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition--the only clue to its age is the fading of the Union tag inside the interior breast pocket!

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

*Asking just $35 > 32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2



    

*6) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $29 > 25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*7) SOLID RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$32 > 27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*8) WONDERFUL Blackwatch Jacket in lighter-weight slubby wool. MADE IN THE *USA.

I assumed from the lovely slubby texture of this jacket that it was a wool-silk blend, but it turns out that it's all wool--a lovely lighter-weight cloth that's perfect for Trads in warmer climes!

This jacket also shows you why you should judge clothing items on their own merits, and not by the labels they have in them.... as although this is beautifully cut and made in the USA, it's by Tommy Hilfiger!

The jacket is a lovely lighter-weight jacket in classic Blackwatch, with a wonderful slubby texture. It's a three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, it has a single center vent, and is in excellent condition.

It's just $26 > 24, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



   

*9) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED DONEGAL-ESQUE TWEED!*

SOLD

This is a wonderfully textured tweed! Cut from a beautifully slubby Donegal-sque cloth, the most striking feature of this tweed is its wonderful texture, reminiscent of dry stone walls in Co. Sligo and the rough-hewn stones of a barn's foundation. The colourway does full justice to the texture; a lovely heathery mix of browns, creams, mochas, and peats. The cut of the tweed matches its casual country texture; two large patch pockets adorn the front, suede elbow patches protect the sleeves, and the buttons are all leather-clad, metal shanked football buttons. It is a contemporary two button front with subtle darting, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $23, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measures: *

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



      

*10) Classic Brown Herringbone Tweed--with patch pockets!*

This is a lovely classic brown herringbone tweed, with the ever-desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets, complete with pocket flaps! This is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs; all of its buttons are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

This was sold at Maury Robinson's, the upscale clothier in Trenton--when Trenton was itself upscale. Robinson's gained some measure of fame when it managed to "poach" Vincenzo Paxia, one of the better tailors in the area, from Langrock of Princeton! As an aside, Vincenzo is still tailoring, aged 81, from his home in Trenton.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/3 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*11) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



     

*12) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*13) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*14) CLASSIC TWEED in herringbone and barleycorn--with TICKET POCKET!*

SOLD

This is a lovely, classic tweed jacket! The tweed itself is wonderful; alternating vertical bands of classic grey herringbone in light grey and dark grey, and classic barleycorn, in the same colour scheme, woven together to form a beautifully complex yest subtle tweed. This is shot through with vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, sepia pink, and dusty orange, for a wonderfully complex tweed indeed.

The cut of the jacket does justice to its cloth. A contemporary two button front closure, this has flapped front poickets--including a ticket pocket that is still basted shut! It has subtle darts, and a single centre vent. It has four buttons cuffs--the buttons throughout are likely horn. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It was Union made in the USA for Austin Reed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 7/9
Length: 29





    

*15) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed in Charcoal Herringbone with vertical striping!*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! A classic charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed, this is enlivened with classic Harris vertical stripes in beautiful shades of forest green, Royal blue, and rust orange; this is a truly lovely example of Harris tweed!

The jacket lives up to the cloth; a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single centre vent, it appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined. It has four button cuffs--and all the buttons are the classic leather covered, metal-shanked, football buttons that go so perfectly with Harris tweed. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It's a bargain at

*just $27, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*16) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $27, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*17) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*19) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*20) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*21) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*22) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*23) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*24) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*25) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





     

*26) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made by Corbin, one THE great American Ivy clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of THE great purveyors of Ivy Style during its Golden Age, this wonderful jacket has a perfect Ivy heritage.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

The tartan that this is cut from is absolutely wonderful--clearly an authentic Scottish tartan (although I can't identify it off-hand), the colourway is absolutely beautiful and subdued, perfect for evening wear. 
Cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this beautiful jacket has two button cuffs and a single vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lovely natural shoulders--as you'd expect from a maker which had a line of TROUSERS called "The Natural Shoulder"! The buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked--these could easily be replaced with pewter if you wanted this to be a more formal evening jacket. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, having been recently dry-cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*27) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*28) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*29) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*30) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*31) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Steve Smith

$39 price includes US shipping.

Trad perfection.

New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Blue and White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Slim Fit Button Down Collar Shirt. Made in USA. Crisp shirts with a high quality of fabric and workmanship. Use measurements to predict fit. These are Slim Fit shirts but are generously sized in neck measurement and sleeve length.

Measurements:
XS 15-33/34 P2P (across chest at armpit level) 21.25
S 16-34/35 21.5
M 16.5-34/35 23
L 17-35/36 23.25


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS AND RARE TARTAN HARRIS TWEED!*​


Beautiful, classic, sturdy--and exceptionally rare![/B][/CENTER]

This is absolutely exquisite! Tartan Harris Tweed is very, very rare, and when done well--as here--is among some of the most beautiful tweed you'll ever see. This jacket is most definitely one of the loveliest and rarest Harris Tweeds I've seen; its closest rival was an absolutely stunning hacking jacket in Macleod tartan made by Bookster. It is, of course, an authentic Scottish tartan, but one that is beautifully subdued; a lovely lichen green and summer dusk blue as the base colours, with cream and peat black checking, overlaid with a subtle and complementary berry red window-pane overcheck. The colours are all lovely and subtle, and a testament to the natural plant dyes that they clearly originated from.

The cut and construction of the jacket do full justice to the tweed. Made by Dunn & Co.--a company that is almost synonymous in Britain and with American academics of a certain age with solid, robust, Harris Tweed jackets--in Great Britain, this jacket is cut as a British hacking jacket, with a three button front, a high equestrian collar, two front hacking pockets, twin vents, and single button cuffs. The pattern matching on the pockets and pocket flaps and the surrounding tweed is wonderful.

It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It is also in absolutely *excellent *condition; this was either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. Even the locker loop appears pristine--and that's usually the first area to show wear.

This is a really beautiful and rare jacket--a true Grail find!

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## Patrick06790

Hi gang

I thought I had more shirts to move along since my neck got big. Alas, I seem to have been too sanguine.

I did find some goodies, all 16.5 x 33

A new old stock Huntington pinpoint, white, still in the package.

A more recent Lands End Hyde park, white, still in package

A Brooks 1818, USA of imported, ecru, in fine shape.

A Brooks 1818, made in Jamaica, blue, in fine shape.

I'd really like to move them all. How about the whole shebang for $50 shipped CONUS?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pentheos

*48 Jackets*

*48 XL Harris Tweed*

Beautiful vintage Harris Tweed, tagged 48XL, please see measurements below. Darted, two button, dual vents, and fully lined. This is a lovely, extra heavy cloth with blues, tans, and greens. It is in very good shape given it being decades old. Two minor problems, pictured below. First, there is a tear in the lining near the inner right breast pocket, but this has been repaired. Second, there is 0.25" X 0.25" inch bit of missing weave 0.25" above the right cuff. To be honest, I have owned and worn this jacket for a number of years without noticing the wear, it was only when I began scrutinizing it for sale that I saw it. That's the beauty of Harris Tweed. It would be a simple repair/reweave.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 26"
Shoulders: 23"
Back of collar: 34"
Sleeve: 24.5"

Price: $30.00 CONUS







Damage:



*48 Long Brooks Brothers*

Excellent condition, union-made Brooks Brothers heavy wool jacket. Tagged 48L, please see measurements below. This jacket features a single vent, 2 buttons, darts, and is fully lined. Beautiful tans shot through with burgundy and gray. There are no issues with the jacket that I could see.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulders: 21.5"
Back of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 25"

Price: $30.00 CONUS







*48 Regular Harris Tweed*

Lovely Harris Tweed for Gerald Austin of Bond Street, London. Tagged 48R, seems longer to me. This jacket is fully lined, two buttons, darts, and no vent. The fabric is a combination of browns and tans. Excellent condition with the exception of some staining to the lining, pictured below. This obviously will not show when the jacket is worn, and I have not tried to get it out. When I received this jacket, it had enormous shoulder pads. While I loved the fabric, I didn't love those, and so I had a very competent tailor remove the padding. It is thus the softest shoulder jacket you can find.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 25.5"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Back of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 27"

Price: $30.00 CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Two pair of Brooks Brothers Madison fit wool trousers--excellent condition with minimal wear
One pair charcoal; one pair grey
Both flat front and no cuff
Both 35 x 30

$34 conus each or both for $60



















Brooks Brothers chocolate brown lambswool sweater vest. Excellent condition.
Made in Great Britain
Size XL
Pit to Pit 25.5 and Length 27

$32 conus


----------



## jogowill

*JOS A BANK RED LABEL HOUNDSTOOTH TROUSERS

*From back when JAB was legitimate.

Gray-and-black houndstooth with a _very _subtle blue overcheck. Flannel, I believe (upper-mid-weight with a bit of a nap).

I can actually credit these with making me reconsider my blanket aversion to pleats.

Condition is excellent, but you can see through the rear seam when held to light. That will need to be tightened up by your tailor or alterationist, I imagine, in order to risk a mid-day undoing.

Waist 16.5
Rise 11.75
Inseam 29 (1.25 cuff)

$30 or offer


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Four pairs of jeans for $40 shipped
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Classic Fit
> 
> 32x32
> 
> -Light wash
> -Distressed
> -Medium wash
> -Slightly darker medium wash
> 
> Please click here for the photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/32x32 Polo Jeans


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Lot of ties - $30 shipped


----------



## jogowill

*AE "RITZ" FORMAL OPERA PUMPS - 10D
*
I'm guessing these have been worn fewer than 5 times. My actual guess is once. There is hardly any wear to the insoles, outsoles, or heels. There are some scuffs and some dust, but nothing a proper clean & shine can't take care of.

$175 or offer


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any Flannel or Wool med gray trousers, size 42-44?waist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices include US shipping.

A really cool find, a piece of history. Chipp Navy Wool 3 roll 2 Sack Patch Pocket Blazer. Single vent. Old Union label. * 42 Extra Long.* Lining needs a stitch here and there, needs dry cleaning, one button hole needs to be redone, foreign matter on one button, a tiny snag on one pocket. P2P 22, Sh 19, Sl 26.25, L 33. $35>>$32


J Press medium weight Wool Gray 3 Roll 2 Sack Jacket. *42L *P2P 22, Sh 18, Sl 24.75, L 32. $32>>$29


Johnston & Murphy Cap Toe Balmoral 11E $25>>$21 shipped to US.


Hartmann Luggage Leather and Nylon Suit Bag. Good used condition. Not perfect but has a lot of character. The pictures tell the story. $33>>$29 shipped.


Pleated, cuffed 34-29 darker khaki color. $25>>$21


M2 40-29.5 Some spots, slight fraying on bottoms. Knockaround trousers. $20>>$16


M2P 43.5-28.5 cuffed. Can fold out cuff and make it to almost 30. $28>>$24


M-2 46-29 $26>>$22


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any gents in need of sperry topsider boat shoes? Clark wallabees? Clarks buschacre chukkas? I know sperry' size 12, wallabes are size 8.5, Clarks chukkas are one size 12 and one size 9. All shoes are in excellent condition. Any responses by 1030am would be great since the sale starts at 11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

J Press 42R Prestige Navy Flannel Blazer
Made in USA
3/2 Roll (this thing has the most beautiful lapel roll I've ever seen in person)
In excellent used condition
Asking $80 shipped in the Continental US

Shoulder - 18.5"
P2P - 21"
Waist - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24.5
Length (BOC) 30.75"


----------



## jogowill

*CHOCOLATE BROWN POLO CORDUROYS
*
Waist 16
Inseam 28.75 (+1.5)
Rise 11.75

$30 or offer



*
BROOKS BROTHERS 1818 MADISON TROUSERS
*
Waist 16 7/8
Inseam 26 (+1)
Rise 11 7/8

$37 or offer


----------



## Monocle

vtg Bleeding madras jacket - for salvage fabric. Cost of shipping only. The jacket itself is about 40R and a 3 button (no roll), and has a very uneven "bleed" throught the shoulder area. There is a hole about pencil size above one pocket.I was going to deconstruct it for other projects, but will give it away instead. Just dm me if interested. It's light enought o ship FCM.


----------



## sskim3

tempting at the wallabees at 8.5...... must resist



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Any gents in need of sperry topsider boat shoes? Clark wallabees? Clarks buschacre chukkas? I know sperry' size 12, wallabes are size 8.5, Clarks chukkas are one size 12 and one size 9. All shoes are in excellent condition. Any responses by 1030am would be great since the sale starts at 11.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

sskim3 said:


> tempting at the wallabees at 8.5...... must resist


I understand what your talking about lol. I had to back away from the buschacre chukka boots from Clarks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I understand what your talking about lol. I had to back away from the buschacre chukka boots from Clarks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For $10, you should pull the trigger. It's the cost of two shoe shines or a meal at a diner.


----------



## zeppacoustic

I have a $25 gift card for Charles Tyrwhitt i don't plan on using. Anyone want to trade for a couple ties?


----------



## statboy

*Barbour Beaufort, size 46*

Bought in 2013, worn about 20 times. Too big, so I bought a 44 last year and haven't worn this one since. Excellent condition but not brand new condition.
P2P: 26.5 inches
$150 shipped


----------



## MZWilson

Up for sale is a really nice BB USA made OCBD. Not sure the age of this shirt, but the collar is much softer and thinner than the newest BB offerings. Very clean shirt. Tagged 16.5/34. Looking for $20 shipped.










Shoulder: 19"
P2p: 27"
Length: 32.5"


----------



## WillBarrett

A great Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in glen plaid. This jacket is from a great Birmingham and Tuscaloosa haberdasher. Classic trad with soft shoulders and a hook vent. Marked a 42L - material is soft and warm. I think we're looking at a lambswool/cashmere blend but can't ber certain.

*SOLD*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SCARVES! SCARFS! Updates, additions, and price drops!*

*TWEEDYDON'S UPDATED MASSIVE SCARF MEGATHREAD OF 2015!​*
​
As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME--especially on two or more scarves!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*GROUP A*

1) Made in Scotland lambswool scarf in classic houndstooth. Excellent condition, except for minor label marks, as shown. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 51; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 

4) Hanly of Ireland. A beautiful scarf in lambswool from one of the premier Irish woolen houses! Width: 10; Length: 68 1/2; Fringe: 3. Asking just $15.



 

5) Vintage B. Altman scarf. From one of the most traditional Department stores in NYC, founded in 1865, and closed in 1989. Very Good condition. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 53; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.



 

6) FREE ENGLISH MUFFLER! This is a classic English muffler; all wool, and, while there is no country of origin, it is clearly English. However, it does have surface mothing throughout, so this would be a great weekend scarf! Width: 8; Length: 72. This is FREE with any purchase over $20, of anything I have listed!



 

8) First Issue fringed scarf. No fabric content, bu clearly silk. Beautiful! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 58; Fringe: 3 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $20.



   

9) Camilla Ridley of London. Silk-Rayon. Width: 8; Length: 59; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $12





   

11) Gilbert Wilson of Hawick, Scotland tartan scarf. Lambswool. Excellent condition. Made in Scotland. Width: 10 1/2; Length: 49; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $15.



   

14) Craigmill of Scotland tartan scarf. Made in Scotland. 100% lambswool. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 54; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.



  

*GROUP B:*

15) Robert Mackie. Made in Scotland. Multicolor stripe scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 8; Length: 56. No fringe. $12.



  

16) NWT McLaughlin in beautiful summer green. Extra fine merino wool. Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. Width: 12 1/4; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $18





  

17) Vintage Lochcarron scarf. Tartan. Made in Scotland. Wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11; Length: 50; Fringe 1/2. Asking just $10.



  

19) Enya Manovani. Cashmere. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 61; fringe: 4. Asking $15.



  

21) Pierre Cardin Blue Tartan scarf. Width: 12; Length: 50; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $12.



  

22) Made in Italy blue Shepard's check scarf. Width: 9 3/4; Length: 60; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $9.



  

23) Made in England cashmere scarf. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.



   

24) John Hanly. Made in Ireland. Extra Fine Merino Wool. Absolutely beautiful! Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 59; Fringe: 2. Asking just $14.



 

26) Cashmere Geometric Plaid scarf. Made in Australia. Excellent condition. Width: 12 3/4; Length: 50; fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $16.



  

27) Avoca scarf. All wool. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 57; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition, except for a small snag hole, as shown. Beautiful! Asking just $10.



   

*GROUP C*

28) Silk Paisley, with wool backing. (No fabric content listed, but this is obvious!) A lovely scarf! Very Good/Excellent condition. Width: 10; Length: 45; Fringe: 1. Asking just $16.



  

30) Quality Royal dark forest green scarf. A classic! Made in West Germany, so this dates from before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



  

32) Harrods tartan scarf. From what used to be one of the premier stores in London, before its takeover and downmarket turn! Lambswool. Made in Scotland. Very Good condition--markings on label prevent this from being graded excellent. Width: 12; length: 56; Fringe: 3. Asking just $12.



  

33) Tartan scarf. Clearly wool. A small moth nibble near the edge, hence just Good condition. Width: 10 3/4; Length: 47; fringe: 2. Asking just $9.



  

40) Jack Spade. Angora and Lambswool. Made n England. A beautiful light blue plaid scarf! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 58; Fringe: 1 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.



    

42) FOR HER! Ann Taylor wrap/scarf. This is huge! Cashmere. In very Good condition; this could be in excellent condition with a dry clean/pressing. Width: 21 1/2; Length: 74; Fringe 4 1/4. Asking just $15.



   

43) Lord & Taylor. Superfine lambswool. This is a beautiful tartan! Made in Germany. Excellent condition. Width: 16; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

*GROUP D*

60) Reversible Gap muffler. Excellent condition! Width: 11 3/4; Length: 67. No fringe. Asking just $12.





  

61) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Great Britain. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; Fringe: 1/4. Asking just $10.



  

62) Pendleton plaid scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Width: 11 1/4; Length: 45; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking $13.



  

64) BEAUTIFUL vintage mohair scarf in a lovely shade of muted orange sherbert! Excellent condition. Made in Scotland. Width: 8 1/2; Length: 39; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $15.

  

67) Argyle scarf. Made in Italy. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 56; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.





 

68) Dress Gordon tartan scarf. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. A classic Scottish tartan! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 70; Fringe: 2. Asking just $18.



  

*GROUP E*

70) Johnston's of Elgin. Wallace tartan. Made in Scotland. Cashmere/Wool. Some small snag holes, as shown, hence just Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 55; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



   

71) Vintage stripe scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 45; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.



 

72) Vintage burgundy scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; fringe: 1. Asking just $10.





75) Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 10; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SCARVES 2015 2/DSC00870_zpsstk8qxnj.jpg.html

76) Mohair scarf by Archie Brown of Bermuda. Archie Brown's was of THE shops that the vacationing Ivy set frequented when in Bermuda--the other being, of course, Trimingham's--and it specialized in Anglophile clothes, especially Scottish textiles. Now long gone, the quality of its wares lives on... like in this beautiful cream mohair scarf that was expressly made in Scotland for Archie's! Excellent condition. Width: 18; Length: 66, Fringe: 1. Asking just $17.





 

77) Blackwatch Mohair scarf. Wonderful and unusual! Almost certainly Made in Scotland. This has the former owner's nametape sewn on; I can have this removed if you wish. Excellent condition. Width: 17; Length: 65; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

78) Talbott silk scarf. Absolutely wonderful! In excellent condition. If you don't have a silk scarf, why not? They're wonderful with suits, tweeds, topcoats, overcoats, and piloting your Sopwith Camel. Width: 11; Length: 66; fringe: 1. Asking just $22.



  

79) Blue Tartan scarf. Very Good condition. Wool. Width: 12; Length: 51; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 

80) Plaid scarf. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Cowichan Shawl Collar Sweater.*

Cowichan sweaters are traditionally handknit by the Native peoples of southeastern Vancouver in Canada, especially by the Cowichan. They are handknit, and while some include Fair Isle designs after these were introduced into the area in the 1920s the majority feature pictures of the surrounding landscape and countryside, such as elk, bears, salmon, ducks--and beavers, as here. The patterns and pictures are chosen solely for their aesthetic appeal, and don't have any any cultural significance in themselves--despite what some Etsy sellers of these sweaters will try to tell you!

Although they are traditionally made only with natural dyes, occasionally one surfaces that has a less subdued colouring--such as this one, with its beautiful creams, blues, and yellows. They are all handknit, and since the 1940s traditionally feature a Lightening zipper for closure, since Lightening was the major Canadian zipper manufacturer. (Indeed, it's often credited with the invention of the zipper--although it's not clear that this is justified!) Like their distant cousin the original Aran sweater these are both iconic and very hard wearing, designed to be used as outerwear in the cold and wet conditions of coastal Canada.

Owing to their longevity they survive a long time, and so you'll see a fair number of them on Etsy and other vintage sites--although their longevity doesn't undermine their relative rarity, as they're all handknit, and so productions numbers have always been low. They're also expensive--between $350 and $750 new. (Something that is not lost on Filson, who are happily selling them for small fortunes!)

This one is beautiful. A rare version in brighter colours, it features beavers and maple leaves--and, of course, has a Lightening zipper, which closes beautifully fluidly. SInce I'm very conservative at rating vintage items I would place this in Very Good/Excellent condition--although I haven't found a vintage sweater on Etsy that's in better condition that this, as it has no flaws that I could find.

Ready to give you decades of wear, this is very well priced at just $79, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (c. 34 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 24 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS! Ralph Lauren Purple Label Shearing Jacket.*

*RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL SHEARLING JACKET!*

*RETAIL c. $4,998*





*INCREDIBLY LUXURIOUS!*

*A worthy inheritor of the mantle of the B3 and Irvin jackets that lie in its ancestry!*​
This is the most incredibly gorgeous jacket that I've ever seen. It's amazing. This really is what true luxury looks and feels and wears like. It's just in a completely different class from any other jacket that I've ever seen; there are over 30 pictures of it in this post simply because it was hard to stop taking pictures of something this beautiful. And, no, my pictures don't do it justice at all. This is an INCREDIBLE jacket!

From the first glimpse you have of this jacket it's clear that it's something very, very special indeed. The quality of the leather exterior is apparent even at a distance, and the tightly-curled fleece of the shearling that can be seen at the collar and cuffs indicate even to the completely uninitiated that this is no ordinary shearling jacket. The quality of the shearling is spectacular; tightly curled, thick, and extremely luxurious, this puts the beautiful Devon fleece of my Eastman Irvin to share. It's simply in a completely different class from any other fleece I've ever seen. The tightness of the curls and its incredible thickness means that this shearling is far, far, far softer to the touch that regular shearling, and is far warmer and more comfortable than the shearling of other jackets which needs to add bulk to get the degree of warmth that this offers. And the colouring is beautiful; a rich, mossy dark greenish-brown that complements perfectly the exterior leather of the jacket.

The exterior leather is similarly beautiful; soft, supple, and with a wonderful hand--and although this term is more typically applicable to the softer cloths, such as cashmere, Manx tweed, and lambswool, this leather is so wonderfully luxurious that it does indeed have a hand. The colouring of the jacket is also wonderful; a lovely and luxurious mossy greenish-brown. (Please see my close-up pictures for a good representation of this lovely colour.) The sleeve panels have been chosen carefully so that they're two shades of this colour--although shades that are very closely related, given interest to the jacket without even a hint that this is a "two tone" jacket. This type of colour matching s very, very hard to do in leather, and the makers of this jacket pull it off with aplomb. Similarly, the leather panel strips are perfectly complementary to the main leather panels that they join; this jacket was clearly designed to to the luxurious civilian inheritor of the mantle of the classic B3 and Irvin jackets of the Second War, thus ensuring that despite its status as an extremely luxurious jacket this doesn't compromise its masculinity one bit.

As you'd expect, the construction of this jacket is superlative, at the pinnacle of Italian craftmanship--Purple Label has its reputation for being among the best of the best for good reason. Any possible pressure point--at the throat, near the side buckles--has reinforcement, ensuring that this is sturdy as well s beautiful.

But there's more. The arms of this jacket are lined in shearling--something that can only be accomplished with the best and most tightly-curled fleeces, for only these can provide the warmth without bulk that sleeve lining requires. And the exterior pockets are similarly lined in shearling on the front side--again, something that only the best shearling can ever be used for.

The design of this jacket is clearly based on Second War flight jackets. As well as the classic and desirable leather stipping throughout and the construction of the sleeves from more than one leather panel (providing ease of movement that a simple leather whole-cut sleeve could never provide) this has waist adjusters at the sides, and two fully functional throat straps at the throat--the collar is cut so that it stays up perfectly. Naturally, the buckles and brass, and the leather straps have eyelet reinforcement at the wholes. It has a single locker look which is firm and intact and likely never used.

The main zipper is a Ralph Lauren special order; the snaps on the pockets are all monogrammed "RL". The zipper is beautiful and fluid and all the snaps work perfectly. PLUS, this jacket comes with its original spare snap cover, in case you lose one a few years down the road!

As is common for Purple Label this jacket was Made in Italy.

It is in excellent condition. There is some very minor surface wear on the back left shoulder panel, as shown, as well as on the left sleeve near the cuff, as shown, but that's the soft of wear that would be picked up after a few wearings. This really is a gorgeous, beautiful, luxurious and utterly masculine jacket!

I believe that the retail on this is c. $4,998. *Given this, how about $695, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA with insurance and signature confirmation for delivery? *Given that this is the going rate for most used Aero and Eastman jackets--which are lovely, but nowhere close to being in the same class as this!--this is a steal! And, as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

This is tagged a XL. However, I believe that this would best fit someone in the 38 or 40 (with minor layering) range; possibly a 42 if you like your jackets rather tight!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/8 (This is a shearling--but it lacks the bulk of most shearling)
Sleeve: 26 from shoulder; c. 35 3/4, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder, at back: 20 1/2
Length (from bottom of collar): 24 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Shoes*

*I have two lovely pairs of shoes to pass on today!*

1) *Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Size 11.5D.* These were worn perhaps five times inside; the uppers show minor creasing, the soles no wear at all. These come complete with an AE shipping box (not original to the shoes), the original inner box from Brooks Brothers, and shoe bags (added by the initial owner; not originally included!) They're in excellent condition.

*Asking just $135, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. *



           

2) *Salewa Trail shoes*. Salewa have been outfitting alpine explorers for over 75 years, and have only fairly recently been available in the US. These were worn a couple of times indoors, on carpet; they're in excellent condition, and come complete with some of the original tissue wrapping. USA Size 9. These feature state of the art Gore-Tex Surround Technology, which makes them waterproof yet sweat free. Asking just $49, shipped in the USA, or offer.


----------



## Orgetorix

TD - that RLPL. Holy cow. That's stunning! I wish I had the money.


----------



## TweedyDon

*HEAVYWEIGHT LINEN HALF-NORFOLK JACKET

By Polo Blue Label--likely Corneliani.*





*This is beautiful and rare!*​
This is an absolutely gorgeous jacket! Made in Italy for Ralph Lauren's Polo Blue Label--which means that this is likely to be made by Corneliani, although it is possible that it was made by Canali--this is a double rarity. First, it is a Half-Norfolk jacket--a style that, although it remains highly sought-after by traditionalists, is becoming increasingly hard to find. Second, it's a Half Norfolk in linen, rather than tweed.

The linen cloth that this is cut from is not the same lightweight linen that summer jackets are cut from. This is, instead, a very stury and robust fabric indeed, with the same helt and durability as a decent Harris tweed but with the softness of hand and elegance of drape that you'd associated with linen. The cloth is a very tightly woven herringbone, so this is likely the most elegant Half-Norfolk you'll ever see!

Its construction does full justice to the cloth; quarter-lined and fully canvassed, this is beautifully made. And it is simply packed with features. First, it has the classic half-belt at the back; it also features bi-swing shoulders for ease of movement. It has a fully functional throat latch; this is secured to the interior side of the jacket, which is a more practical and elegant approach that just leaving it on the collar. The collar has been cut so that it stands up when needed to be secured by the latch. It has a single center vent that is secured by a button fastening, as shown. It has three patch pockets, all of which are designed for field use with inverted box pleats increasing their carrying capacity.

This is in excellent condition, although it has one small thread pull on the back; likely there since new, since this is linen!

*Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International offers welcome, with shipping at cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 44R. Measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve:25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31


----------



## drlivingston

Tweedy has always had nice stuff. Yet, he has found a way to up his game. That RLPL is amazeballs!


----------



## WillBarrett

Got a sweet Woolrich made in England fisherman sweater in medium coming up!

All offers very welcome!

Here we go:










Measurements:
Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 19" 
Length- 25.5"
Sleeve - 25"

Asking only $45 shipped!

Vintage Chaps Ralph Lauren Shetland. Marked large but could easily work for a medium.

Red with some pilling.

Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 19"
Length - 25"
Sleeve - 25"

Asking only $22 shipped!

Generic Shetland from Progressions. Marked large.










Measurements:

Chest - 23"
Shoulders - approx. 18.5"
Length - 26"
Sleeve - approx. 26"

Asking only $18 shipped!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart tweed sport coat
2 button, darted, single vent
Made in Canada

Pit to pit 21.5
Shoulder 18.5
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve 25 +1.5

$45 conus




























Samuelsohn wool sport coat
2 button, darted, single vent. needs one cuff button replaced
Made in Canada

Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24 +2

$45 conus




























Brooks Brothers Madison fit khaki linen sport coat
2 button, darted, side vents

Pit to pit 21.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$45 conus




























Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt 
Size XL

$22 conus



















Paul Stuart bd shirt
16 x 36

$22 conus



















Paul Stuart spread collar shirt
Size L measures 16 x 35

$22 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve bd linen shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Vineyard Vines long sleeve button down sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















3 ties: Lands End repp 3.75. $15
Georgetown University Shop 3.5 $15
Brooks Brothers whimsical seashells 3.25 $15


----------



## Orgetorix

GONE

I cleaned out my tie collection and have 13 ties I'd be happy to pass on, for FREE. You pay shipping, and they're yours.

Most are from JC Penney's late Ralph-Lauren designed American Living line. Mostly repp stripes and dots, all silk, all made in China, all 3.25-3.5" wide. They tie a small- to medium-size knot.

PM me if you want these. They've served me well, I just don't have room for them.


----------



## WillBarrett

Now for some great jackets from the Brethren.

First: Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" in Shetland wool. Made in USA. 3/2 roll and undarted. Marked 43 R and union made.

One small hole in shoulder that could be easily patched.

Measurements:

Chest: 21.5"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25"

Asking $25 shipped.

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair sack in a colorful plaid. 3/2 roll and USA made. Marked 42R.










Measurements:

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24"

Asking only $30 shipped.

Lastly a great Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool blend in navy. Marked 43 R. Made in Mexico. Measurements are :

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

Asking only $30 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*1940 SWEDISH MILITARY OVERCOAT*





*Issued during the Second World War!*​
It's 1940. The British Channel Islands are captured by Nazi Germany, the Battle of Britain begins in the skies over the south of England in August, and Germany marches into Scandinavia.... except for neutral Sweden, although its neutrality didn't stop the increased production of war materials, "just in case".... And one of the items produced was this wonderful greatcoat.

Issued by the Swedish military in 1940 (it carries the military production stamp noting its 1940 origin in the lining) it is unlikely that this coat saw active service; its rear half-belt still appears to carry the original basting for storage in its pocket prior to issue. (Although it might have been issued; it has metal unit insignia attached to the epaulettes.)

But had it seen service, it would have served its intended purpose--keeping a Swedish soldier warm and dry in combat--wonderfully. This is a seriously impressive coat; cut from extremely thick woolen cloth that appears to be a much thicker and warmer version of loden, the tailoring on this is incredibly impressive for what was intended to be an utterly utilitarian garment. (The chaps at the Fedora Lounge claim that the 1940s was a decade so stylish it could make a war look good... and while I disagree strongly with that--NOTHING can ever make a war look good--I agree with the spirit behind the claim: That the clothing style and quality of that era was so high that even the most functional of garments were steeped in panache.)

First, it's a classic military double-breasted greatcoat, with the beautifully stylish oversize collars and flared skirts that typify those garments. And while both features are beautifully stylish, they're both functional; the collar for neck and ear protection against cold while on active service, and the skirts to retain warmth and allow additional layering underneath. It also features a half-belt, designed to nip in the waist--producing a wonderful silhouette, yes, but far more importantly making movement from the waist much easier--such as a quick half-turn to fire at someone flanking you. And, of course, it has a single vent, for ease of movement.... That it features lapped seams throughout and the vent is a hooked vent only adds to its appeal. The vent also features a small interior metal hook closure, for neatness on parade. And, of course, the sleeves are cut for ease of movement and feature military cuffs, and the shoulders feature epaulettes.

The front is secured by Swedish military buttons featuring the three crowns of Sweden; all of these are intact. The rear half-belt is also secured by two crowned buttons at the back. This coat is half-lined.

Given that this was issued in 1940 this is in excellent condition; but I'm always conservative with rating vintage items, and this does have a small flaw; a small surface scuff on the back by the right-hand seam, as shown. It could also use a dry clean and press since it's been stored for decades--this might well remove the surface scuff, too. Although one of the metal insignias is intact it is loosely attached; the other is split in half, and also loosely attached. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition--and given its weight and durability it could easily serve you as a highly unusual and historic coat for decades to come--this is NOT a coat that needs to be babied!

*Asking just $75, boxed and shipped in the USA. This is HEAVY!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2) 
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 44 1/2 (This is a classic full-length military overcoat!)



​


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL JACKETS!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful jackets to pass on today, including beauties from Belvest, Canali, Magee of Ireland (in handwoven Donegal Tweed), a wonderful cashmere 3/2 sack from B. Altman, several Harris tweeds, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA;* International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Whitehouse & Hardy 3/2 sack tweed.*

Whitehouse & Hardy were located on Fifth Avenue in New York, and in their day were among one of the most traditional and expensive clothiers in that rather expensive location.... and their wares lived up to their cost!

This is a classic 3/2 sack jacket. The ligghter-midweight tweed that this is cut from had a wonderful patterning and colourway; a classic small grey herringbone base complemented by subtle overchecking in sky blue and burnt umber, this is a jacket that's versatile enough both for your Friday office and long walks with the lab. in New England. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this has the traditional leather covered metal-shanked "football" buttons--including four to each sleeve! It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 30 1/2





     

*2) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Nick Hilton made in Italy Windowpane Tweed!*

This is absolutely stunning! The patterning, colourway, and cut of this jacket are all gorgeous--as you'd expect from a jacket that I suspect was made by Corneliani! The cloth os this jacket is beautiful; very sort, with a lovely hand and wonderful drape. The colouring is so complex and subtle that you'll need to look at the pictures to get the full beauty of it; suffice to say that the base appears to be a dark grey birdseye, but closer inspection reveals that its a mixed birdseye of moss green, dark blue, and charcoal grey, that presents with an overall textured dark grey appearence; these colours are then all repeated (with the addition of burnished chestnut brown) in the glen plaid-style overchecking. This is a gorgeous jacket!

the construction and cut befit the beauty of the cloth. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a three button front, with just the hint of a lapel roll at the top--this is by NO means a very stiff three button fashion-forward jacket. It features twin vents, and was Made in Italy expressly for Nick Hilton of Princeton--the successor to Normal Hilton, one of the major tradly clothiers of the Golden Age. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



      

*3) POSSIBLY UNWORN! BELVEST JACKET! Absolutely stunning--surgeon's cuffs and handwork throughout.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Italy by Belvest, one of the absolute top clothiers in the world today, this beauty is simply packed with handwork. In addition to being made by Belvest this was also made for Scott & Co of Los Angeles, which until its closure in 2008 was one of the most exclusive men's clothiers in the city--so this jacket has wonderful provenance!

The jacket is cut from Super 140s wool which has a beautifully soft hand and a very elegant drape--as you'd expect from Belvest. The cloth is beautiful; a rich chestnut base with subtle ebony black glen plaid patterning, overset with a subtle slate grey overcheck--please do see my pictures, although these come nowhere near capturing the beauty of this jacket!

The construction does full justice to the cloth. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; it also features a fully functional ticket pocket, as well as its usual two flapped pockets. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, with all four buttons functioning. There is lots and lots of Italian handwork throughout, ranging from the lining seams, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and (I believe) all of the buttonholes. This jacket is fully canvassed and lined in Belvest's signature lining. It has a twin vent.

It's in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it is possibly unworn, since all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut!

*This beautiful jacket is an absolute steal at just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





            

*4) Whitehouse & Hardy nailhead tweed*

Another lovely piece from Whitehouse & Hardy, the upscale Fifth Avenue haberdasher that is now long gone. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. Cut from a lovely classic nailhead tweed, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. It is in absolutely excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*5) ABSOLUTELY GOREGOUS! Vintage Cashmere 3/2 sack from B. Altman!*

B. Altman's was one of THE great New York department stores. It was the first to move to Fifth Avenue, which at the time was primarily residential, designing its palatial four-story building to fit in with the surrounding mansions--it was directly opposite the mansion of the socialite Mrs. Astor (of the Astor family), and, unlike her mansion (which was demolished to make way for the Empire State Building) Altman's store still stands... although now as part of CUNY rather than as a store in its own right. It was designated a New York City landmark in 1985.

In its day Altman's was one of the most exclusive department stores in the city--and this jacket shows that its upscale reputation was fully justified. First, this is cashmere--and not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays, but thick, soft, and luxurious cashmere of the Golden Era, when cashmere was still a true luxury fabric, and carried a corresponding price. (The original retail on this jacket was astronomical!) This fabric is absolutely gorgeous. The patterning and colourway are lovely, and utterly conservative subdued 'sixties; a classic miniature shephard's check in dark grey and black with Royal blue flecking interspersed at regular intervals. This jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it also has two button cuffs. The buttons are classic 1960s "sandwich" buttons with a two hole fastening--they look like miniature Oreos! The jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it just needs a press and a dry-clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $50, or offer--a steal for a rare cashmere 3/2 sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4







    

*6) Beautiful Donegal-esque tweed by Corbin!*

This is a beautiful, classic jacket made by one of the great American clothiers, Corbin; purveyors of Gentleman's Clothing, and a company so immersed in the Ivy style that it even produced a line of trousers called "The Natural Shoulder"! Cut from a lovely classic grey herringbone tweed flecked throughout with forest green, gorse yellow, pumpkin organce, and scarlet, in the style of Donegal tweed, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-line and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are blonde horn, and it has three button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It just needs a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8





     

*7) CLASSIC VINTAGE hacking jacket by Bond Clothes*

The cut, colourway, and patterning of this jacket are utterly 1960s Ivy! Although this is not a 3/2 sack it does have the hint of a roll at the top button, a nod to the fact that this was Union Made in the USA, and hence an AMerican take on the classic English hacking jacket. This has a three button front and subtle darts; the pockets are slanted hacking pockets, and it has twin vents. The colouring is the lovely dark and subdued tones of the 1950s and 1960s which is almost never seen today; the patterning is a lovely 1950s-style challiswork overcheck. It is half lined, and has British military shoulders. It has lovely narrow 1960s lapels!

This is a lovely, wearable jacket, but it does have some minor flaws. First, it needs a dry clean to freshen it up. Second, it has wear to the top and second buttonhole, although these are easy fixes even for a dry cleaner tailor--or else you could just ignore them! There are also splits in the lining in the centre, although I'll have these repaired before shipping.

Given these issues, this jacket is in Good, wearable condition, and hence

*asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29





     

*8) GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed by Magee!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in ireland by Magee, the premier makers of Donegal tweed clothing, this beautiful jacket is cut from classic Donegal tweed, woven in Donegal by traditional artisans, then washed gently in the peaty waters of the river Eske to give it its traditional softness. This is a classic grey herringbone tweed, flecked throughout with the greens, yellows, chestnuts, peats, and blues of the Irish countryside from whence it came. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; it has twin vents and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer--a steal for a Donegal tweed by Magee!

Tagged 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*9) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in herringbone Harris Tweed!*

This is wonderful! First, it's a classic 3/2 sack in classic grey herringbone Harris tweed--which makes it a relative rarity, since despite both Harris tweed and 3/2 sacks being Ivy classics Harrius tweed 3/2 sacks are surprisingly hard to find. Second, it's classically 1960s--narrow lapels, a lovely vintage Harris label, and a wonderful early '60s half-lining in black with red and blue stripes. Third, it was made by Penney's.... back when Penney's sold very serious clothing indeed! (In the 1950s and 1960s, clothing was not disposable..... If you were a retailer that wanted to do well, you provided excellent, sturdy clothes, and Penney's was no exception.) It has a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This does need a dry clean to freshen it up, and it does have some fraying to the lining. There is no damage to the tweed (apart from a tiny discolouration by one button, as shown--which can't really be seen except in photographs!) however, and the lining issues are easy patch fixes for a dry cleaner tailor. Given these, though, this is in Good/Very Good condition (conservatively!), and so how about

*just $25, or offer--a steal for a 3/2 Harris Tweed sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 5/8







     

*10) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*More jackets! OFFERS WELCOME!*

*
11) Exquiste English hacking Jacket in Tartan Harris Tweed!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Tartan Harris Tweed is very, very rare, and when done well--as here--is among some of the most beautiful tweed you'll ever see. This jacket is most definitely one of the loveliest and rarest Harris Tweeds I've seen; its closest rival was an absolutely stunning hacking jacket in Macleod tartan made by Bookster. It is, of course, an authentic Scottish tartan, but one that is beautifully subdued; a lovely lichen green and summer dusk blue as the base colours, with cream and peat black checking, overlaid with a subtle and complementary berry red window-pane overcheck. The colours are all lovely and subtle, and a testament to the natural plant dyes that they clearly originated from.

The cut and construction of the jacket do full justice to the tweed. Made by Dunn & Co.--a company that is almost synonymous in Britain and with American academics of a certain age with solid, robust, Harris Tweed jackets--in Great Britain, this jacket is cut as a British hacking jacket, with a three button front, a high equestrian collar, two front hacking pockets, twin vents, and single button cuffs. The pattern matching on the pockets and pocket flaps and the surrounding tweed is wonderful.

It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It is also in absolutely *excellent *condition; this was either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. Even the locker loop appears pristine--and that's usually the first area to show wear.

This is a really beautiful and rare jacket--a true Grail find!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4







   
*
12) J. Press Tweed Stroller!*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

Asking just $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26





        

*13) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect fom an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*14) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4





   

*15) CLASSIC Blackwatch Jacket by Pendleton*

A lovely American classic in the always versatile Blackwatch tartan, this jacket is perfect for both Winter and Fall. Made in the USA by Pendleton, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features classic leather covered and metal shanked "football" buttons and a single centre vent. It is a contemporary two button closure, and is subtly darted. It does have some minor issue of wear at the leading edge of the interior pocket--which won't be seen when worn--and could use a dry clean just to freshen it up. It's in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just

*$25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2



     

*16) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*17) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*18) RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*19) WONDERFUL Blackwatch Jacket in lighter-weight slubby wool. MADE IN THE *USA.

I assumed from the lovely slubby texture of this jacket that it was a wool-silk blend, but it turns out that it's all wool--a lovely lighter-weight cloth that's perfect for Trads in warmer climes!

This jacket also shows you why you should judge clothing items on their own merits, and not by the labels they have in them.... as although this is beautifully cut and made in the USA, it's by Tommy Hilfiger!

The jacket is a lovely lighter-weight jacket in classic Blackwatch, with a wonderful slubby texture. It's a three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, it has a single center vent, and is in excellent condition.

It's just $26, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



   

*20) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $27, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*And yet more!*

*21) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*22) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*23) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made by Corbin, one THE great American Ivy clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of THE great purveyors of Ivy Style during its Golden Age, this wonderful jacket has a perfect Ivy heritage.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

The tartan that this is cut from is absolutely wonderful--clearly an authentic Scottish tartan (although I can't identify it off-hand), the colourway is absolutely beautiful and subdued, perfect for evening wear. 
Cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this beautiful jacket has two button cuffs and a single vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lovely natural shoulders--as you'd expect from a maker which had a line of TROUSERS called "The Natural Shoulder"! The buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked--these could easily be replaced with pewter if you wanted this to be a more formal evening jacket. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, having been recently dry-cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*24) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $27, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*25) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*26) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*27) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*28) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*29) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*30) CLASSIC herringbone Harris Tweed
*
If you don't have a black and cream or slate blue herringbone Harris tweed in your wardrobe--why not? This is an absolute staple, and, together with a good navy blazer, should be part of the backbone of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't have one--now's your chance!

This example is lovely! A wonderful greyish slate-blue herringbone, this has classic metal-shanked football buttons, a two button closure, and is subtly darted. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, although the buttons have a slight amount of patina, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+ 1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



     

*31) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*32) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*33) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*34) Classic Tweed Hacking Jacket!*

This is a lovely example of a durable tweed hacking jacket! Cut from grey and cream basketweave tweed, this lovely jacket has all of the features you'd expect from a hacking jacket; slanted, flapped, hacking pockets, a functional and slanted hacking ticket pocket, twin vents, and suede elbow patches! This also features a half-lining, it is subtly darted, and has a two button front and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked, football buttons.

This jacket was made for Jack Lang, a family-owned department store chain based in Philadelphia that started in 1952 and closed in 1991, two years after its founded, Jack Lang, sold the business.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and although there's no country of origin listed it was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this lovely classic tweed!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4





     

*35) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*36) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*37) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*38) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP! Two great pair of AE staples. Offers welcome!



WillBarrett said:


> Two pair of Allen Edmonds both in size 11 B.
> 
> First off is a pair of black Park Avenue captoes.
> 
> Next is a solid pair of loafers in brown.
> 
> I'll post a few more pictures tomorrow, but wanted to get these up.
> 
> Asking $60/pair or offer with shipping included.
> 
> Want both? Make me an offer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> I cleaned out my tie collection and have 13 ties I'd be happy to pass on, for FREE. You pay shipping, and they're yours.
> 
> Most are from JC Penney's late Ralph-Lauren designed American Living line. Mostly repp stripes and dots, all silk, all made in China, all 3.25-3.5" wide. They tie a small- to medium-size knot.
> 
> PM me if you want these. They've served me well, I just don't have room for them.


Ties are spoken for.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LUXURY TIES!*

*I have some SPECTACULAR ties to pass along today, including NWT Kiton, Hermes, Brioni, Huntsman of Savile Row, seven folds--including a SIGNED Bulgari!--and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA ON ALL TIES; International shipping is at reduced cost.

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL TIES WILL BE SHIPPED BOXED!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) NWT Kiton. Absolutely gorgeous! New with tags attached. 3 3/4". $49.



  

1A) Kiton. A lovely, elegant, expensive and classic tie! VERY slightly rumpled (one minor bend!) that will be easily fixed with a steam, but this is currently in Very Good condition, and so just $25. 3 5/8".



  

2) Hermes. A lovely Hermes with equestrian snaffle bits on an orange background. Keeper off on one side, hence Very Good condition, and so just $28. 3 1/2".



   

3) Hermes. A lovely "H" Hermes tie on a pale blue background. Keeper off on one side, hence Very Good condition, and so just $28. 3 5/8".



   

4) Hermes. A lovely geometric Hermes with a spring green background. This does have a couple of VERY small and VERY faint blemishes, as shown--this can't be seen when worn. But they are there, and so this lovely tie is in Very Good condition, and hence only $18. 3 1/8"



    

5) Hermes. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! A lovely classic versatile tie. 3 1/8". $35.



   

6) Hermes. Puppies with balls! A classic whimsical Hermes. In excellent condition. 3 1/2" $35



   

7) Hermes. Elephants, palms, and tropical flowers. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition. 3 1/4". $35.



      

8) Brioni. Absolutely stunning paisley that would be just as perfect with tweed as it would with a Savile Row suit! Excellent condition. 3 1/2. $18.



   

9) Brioni. Absolutely gorgeous! This tie features a beautiful shimmering shadow effect with the larger dark blue dots appearing to be somehow under the small taupe dots, almost as though there are two layers of silk superimposed one on top of the other. This is a wonderful and utterly luxurious tie! Excellent condition. 4" $24.



  

10) Battaglia. Absolutely gorgeous tie from the exclusive (i.e., expensive--they'll sell to anyone with money!) Beverly Hills store. Like the Brioni, above, this features a gorgeous shimmering under pattern of leaves beneath the staid geometric of the initial pattern. Absolutely gorgeous, and in excellent condition. 3 3/4". Asking just $18.



  

11) Gucci. An absolutely gorgeously luxurious Gucci regimental! Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $20.



   

12) Gucci. Another gorgeous and luxurious Gucci tie! Excellent condition. 4". $18.



   

13) Salvatore Ferragamo. Chess pieces! A beautiful and whimsical tie. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $18.



   

14) Longchamp of Paris. Umbrellas! A lovely, whimsical tie. Excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the liner, as shown. 3 3/4". $14



   

15) GORGEOUS 7-fold tie. Made in Italy of thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. 4". $18.



  

16) Paul Stuart. Made in England. A beautiful tie with a base of English mustard yellow, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $18.



  

17) SIGNED BULGARI SEVEN FOLD TIE! This is spectacular. Bulgari are unrivaled in the quality of the silk used in their ties, and David Pizzigow designed several of their ties, adding his signature to each design. To top it off, this is a Bulgari seven fold.... Making it exceptionally rare and absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition. Asking just $59, OR OFFER. (Please note that a long queue formed for the last Bulgari seven-fold to appear on SF at this price signed by Pizzigow!) 3 7/8".







  

18) Rubinacci Napoli tie. Lovely and classic and versatile! Excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the lining, as shown. 3 3/4". $17.



   

19) Gucci. A vintage piece, this is a classic equestrian motif tie from Gucci. 3 1/8". Excellent condition. Just $14.



   

20) Zegna. A gloriously thick and luxurious tie with utterly elegant colouring and patterning. Excellent condition. 3 7/8". Just $18.



  

21) Zegna. For Neiman Marcus. Another beautiful tie! 3 3/8". Just $19.



   

22) Zegna. Another wonderful, classic tie, in complex and elegant basketwork weave. 3 3/8". Excellent condition. Just $18.



  

23) Turnbull & Asser. A classic British geometric tie! Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $19.



   

24) Turnbull & Asser. The classic Churchill dots on the classic navy base. This has a tiny shadow smudge, as shown, and a small hole in the lining, and so is in Very Good condition. Asking just $14. 3 3/8".



  

25) Turnbull & Asser. This is an absolutely gorgeous tie! Absolutely excellent condition. 3 3/8". Asking just $25, or offer.



  

26) Charvet. A beautiful, elegant tie..... with a couple of minor thread pulls, the worst of which is shown, which could be easy fixes. 3 1/2". $15.



  

27) Salvatore Ferragamo. A lovely patterned tie, perfect for tweed or a suit! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Just $17.



    

28) Huntsman of Savile Row. Possibly THE best tailors in London. Absolutely gorgeous, and absolutely perfect for tweed! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Very rare! Asking just $20.





  

29) Zegna. A beautiful tie, perfect for either suiting or tweed! Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $18.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Gentlemen; I am in the market for a beige, green, or gray belted trench coat. Size: 44Regular'ish.
If anyone is looking to unload one, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## LeeLo

BUMP - this is going to be perfect when the weather finally cools down!



LeeLo said:


> J Press 42R Prestige Navy Flannel Blazer
> Made in USA
> 3/2 Roll (this thing has the most beautiful lapel roll I've ever seen in person)
> In excellent used condition
> Asking $80 shipped in the Continental US
> 
> Shoulder - 18.5"
> P2P - 21"
> Waist - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5
> Length (BOC) 30.75"


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES*

The following ties are now claimed: 1, 1A, 2, 3, 5, 8, 9, 11, 20, 21, 23, 24.

The Polo half-Norfolk is claimed, the Pendleton blackwatch jacket is claimed, and the cowichan sweater and the RL Purple Label shearing are on hold.

Thank you!


----------



## WillBarrett

How about a great Pendleton shirt? Virgin wool in size Large.

*SOLD!
*
Yours for $25 shipped or offer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New with tags Brooks Brothers Cambridge Blue Blazer, 3 roll 2 sack, single vent, Comero wool. *$175*

Note that the 41R is labelled as 42R. But a 21.5 P2P is not a 42R, so I am calling it a 41R.

Measurements:
36R P2P 19.5, Sh 16.75, Sl 24, L 29.25
40R P2P 21, Sh 17 5/8, Sl 24 3/8, L 29.25
41R P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 24 5/8, L 29.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tartan Vest*

This is a lovely, classic tartan vest, in excellent condition. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly all wool, both front and back. Perfect for the holidays--Christmas, New Year's (Hogmany, in the civilized world), Burn's Night and St Andrews Day!

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Tagged L; measures:*

Length: 25 3/4 (top to tip)
Width: 20 (measured from armpit to armpit across the tartan front)


----------



## Orgetorix

Hmmm...I could pair that vest with my Orvis Royal Stewart tartan trousers, and be 2/3 of the way to a Reubenesque 3-piece!


----------



## zeppacoustic

Peter Christian mulberry moleskin trousers. Like new, worn once. 34x30

Waist:17. Plus additional probably 3" via comfort waist
Rise: 13
Inseam: 28
Cuff height: 1.75
Leg opening: 9

$40 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*ICONIC POLO COATS--one from former owner of Baltimore Orioles, & made by SIlls, Gordon Gekko's tailor! Lovely Pendleton Polo Coat.*

*ICONIC POLO COATS!*



*Morty SIlls and Pendleton!*

*The Sills Polo was made for Eli Jacobs, former owner of the Baltimore Orioles; owner of the investment form E. S. Jacobs & Co, which, in 1986, was the second largest manufacturer of computer peripherals in the world!*​
Not surprisingly, the Polo coat owes its name to the camelhair coats worn by Polo players between chukkas.... and as such it was originally an English, rather than an American, garment. But the English Polo had only a distant resemblance to what would quickly become an American style icon. They often lacked any form of buttoning, closing only with a belt, and were essentially glorified bathrobes..... which was fine for their original purpose of being casually tossed over the shoulders of unmounted players.

(Polos were also originally called "Wait Coats", as they were worn only while waiting.)

During the Edwardian era polo became popular with the East Coast establishment, and the polo coat quickly became popular with spectators and players alike. Guided by WASP frugality the original wrap coat was quickly improved to be a more useful garment, acquiring buttons, deep patch pockets, and the oversized Ulster collar, while retaining the functional half-belt at the back, and often shedding the original belt.

The American Polo Coat was born.

But being produced is one thing; becoming a style icon is quite another. The Polo was not long in securing this status. Its practicality and swagger was quickly noticed by the young men at Ivy colleges whose friends and cousins were associated with the polo set, and within a few years it became the coat of choice for the stylish Roaring Twenties, along with Stutz Bearcats, bootleg liquor, and--for the truly wealthy and adventurous--barnstormer biplanes sold off cheaply after the Great War. Indeed, at the 1929 Yale-Princeton game many noted that the Polo had supplanted the Raccoon coat among the Ivy set... and raccoons everywhere rejoiced.*

By the 1950s, alas, the Polo was in decline, supplanted by the double-breasted trenchcoat made popular by its Second War utility and style. It enjoyed a brief popular resurgence in the 1980s with its fascination with the romance and style of the 1920s and 1930s. Yet that it has declined in general popularity by no means detracts from its iconic status, and the Polo has since its inception always warranted a place in every well-dressed man's wardrobe.

Indeed, so classic is the Polo that a lovely example from 1915 (by Brooks Brothers) is held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

And if you want one, they're available.... Brooks still stocks them, so does J. Press, Ben Silver, and O'Connell's, who'll be happy to sell you one for $1,400.

Or you could buy one of these!

*Not really. The raccoons had no idea either that this had happened, or what its implications were for them. They're just animals.

*
1) STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL ICONIC CAMEL-HAIR POLO COAT from Morty Sills--Gordon Gekko's tailor!*

This coat has a wonderful Ivy provenance--made by Gordon Gekko's tailor, and owned by a Yalie owner of the Baltimore Orioles!

In the 1930s Mort Sill left J. Press to open his own store, which he named Chipp; he was joined a year later by Arnold Jonas. Shortly thereafter Sill left Chipp to found his own exclusive tailoring firm, Sill's, in New York, maintaining a presence for a while in Harvard Square. After Sill's departure Arnold Jonas entered into an agreement with two other former Press employees Sid Winston and Lou Prager to call their tailoring firm in New York Chipp.... And this became the Chipp that is known, loved, and still operating today--as is J. Press, and Sill's!

Unlike Press and Chipp, however, Sill's had a brief burst of fame in the 1980s when it was (fictionally) Gordon Gekko's tailor, as Gekko tells Bud "And buy a decent suit. You can't come in here looking like that. Go to Morty Sills. Tell him I sent you". (Although, in fact, the clothing worn by Gekko in Wall Street was made by Flusser, SIll's being considered too expensive!)

This coat fully lives up to its provenance.

*This coat was made in 1977 for Eli Jacobs., Esq, the former owner of the Baltimore Orioles*. After his BA from Yale and then his stint in the army Jacobs took a law degree from Yale University, and then became the youngest partner of the white-shoe investment banking form White Weld & Co., in 1968. He left to found his own investment banking firm, E.S. Jacobs & Co., which held a controlling interest in Memorex Corp., and after its acquisition of Telex Corp. was the primary owner of the second largest manufacturer of computer peripherals in the world. Jacobs was shy and awkward in public, but loved baseball, and to facilitate networking purchased the Baltimore Orioles in 1988--a year later it went from being the worst team in the league to just missing winning the AL Eastern Division. Jacobs was the Chairman of the Board. He currently serves as a Director of several corporations, and is a member of the National Commission for the Review of the National Reconnaissance Office, to which position he was appointed by the Speaker of the House in 2000.

The quality of the coat meets the expectations generated by both its Ivy Style provenance and its ownership. First, it is a a classic camelhair polo--although this is seriously thick and luxurious camelhair, not the rather thin stuff that's so common today. Second, this coat is FULLY HAND-TAILORED; everything is hand done; all of the seams, the buttonholes, the pick-stitching on the placket, around the collar, and around the pockets, inside the lining--everything. And this was no doubt all done in New York, at Sill's itself. The coat is, of course, full canvassed and fully lined. In addition to the handwork is also distinguishes itself by its fully functional cuffs--a rarity on jackets, and almost never seen on outerwear. All of the four cuff buttons are fully functional. And, of course, it has all of the features that you would want in a Polo coat; it has peak lapels, it is a full-length coat, it has a fully functional half-belt at the back, it has patch pockets, and a single center vent.

This is a spectacular piece of clothing with a wonderful history!

However, it does have some minor issues, as it's been nibbled on by moths in several places. Luckily--very luckily!--these gourmet moths were sensible, and restricted themselves to inconspicuous areas of the coat, such as the edge of the cuffs, on the underside of the sleeve, by the hem at the side on the back, and right at the edge of the chest area, where one's arm would rest. These means that these nibbles could be safely ignored, and need not require reweaving, for the coat to be perfectly and respectably wearable as it is... Indeed, they might even enhance your experience of it, as these flaws mean you don't have to worry about marring something this historical, as it's not pristine to begin with! I've identified the nipples in pictures, both in general and in close up, using different color pencils for each nibble. Given the presence of these, this coat is in Very Good condition.... and as such, given its provenance ad beauty, it's a steal at just *$145, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 48



​
                         


*2) Sir Pendleton Polo Coat--by Pendleton Woolen Mills.*

*CLAIMED*

A lovely, rugged woolen version of the iconic Polo, this was from the Sir Pendleton line from Pendleton, which introduced this line in 1956--first in its wool shirts, then, in the early 1960s, more broadly. Union Made in the USA this coat dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style. It is, of course, double breasted, and features a classic Ulster collar, a 6 by 3 closure (with the top button being functional, but intended to be ornamental), and two deep front flapped pockets. It has a half-belt back and a single hook vent, and features built-in epaulettes. It appears to behalf-canvassed, and is fully lined. This does has a minor flaw--a small and hard to see smudge underneath the left-hand pocket. This will easily come out with the first dry-cleaning!

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 39 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS VINTAGE BESPOKE TOPCOAT WITH LUXURIOUS FUR COLLAR*







*This is wonderful!*​
This is absolutely wonderful--the collar is gorgeous; thick, rich, soft, and utterly luxurious; the sort of fur collar that you'll only see on bespoke garments like this one. I should note that I'm not a furrier, but since this collar appears to be constructed from one single pelt this is almost certainly a vintage mouton collar. It's in absolutely wonderful condition; this coat has clearly been professionally stored.

The collar isn't the only thing special about this coat. There is no maker's name or Union label anywhere, and from the amount of handwork that it exhibits it is clear that this is a bespoke item. Although there is no fabric content listed to is clear that this is wool; the colour is a lovely classic military slate grey. The oat is double breasted with a six button front; the buttons are supplemented with a tie belt (i.e., no buckle) in 1920s fashion. The coat is beautifully cut, and appears to be fully canvassed; the cuffs have cuff belts. This is fully lined, and features a center hook vent. It's also a lovely full length coat--a nice contrast to the rather feminine short topcoats that have been a feature of recent years.

It is in excellent condition, except for one tiny moth nibble down by the hem, as shown; this won't be seen when worn, and so could be safely ignored!

*Asking just $145, or offer, boxed shipped and insured in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 50


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Vintage "Down Mainer" Down Coat from LL Bean, with mouton fur collar!*

his is a lovely and utterly functional coat--as you'd expect from vintage Bean! Unlike most down coats and jackets this has been designed so that the exterior presents as a normal raincoat--here, a classic single breasted, belted style with a lovely oversize mouton fur collar--rather than as a "puffy" ridged jacket. The down is contained in "packets" concealed in the interior of the coat--and unlike most "down" jackets this is the real thing, being fully insulated with goose down--rather than the more common mix of down with other plumage. This coat is thus exceptionally warm, yet very lightweight.

The front is secured by oversize leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, as well as a belt; the buckle is all leather and has no wear at all. This coat has two slash front pockets on the exterior, and a single centre vent. It also features a beautiful oversize mouton fur collar, with the fur being sourced from the USA. The sleeves have cuff belts. The original locker loop is intact.

This coat does have some wrinkling, mainly on the sides, and a couple of minor scuff marks commensurate with use. It also has a couple of white lines across the mouton collar; I have no idea what these are, but they don't detract from the appearence at all.

It was Made in the USA.

Owing to these flaws this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain *at just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *International offers welcome, with reduced shipping available.

*Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 35, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 38 1/4







  

      

This scuff appears *underneath* the overlapping vent flap, and so cannot be seen when worn:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Outerwear!*

*I have some lovely pieces of outerwear to pass along today, including a Swedish military utility jacket, a Schott of NYC down vest, a tweed shooting jacket, a rugged leather jacket by Eddie Bauer, vintage reversible Mackinaw hunting jacket, a lovely and functional Field Jacket--and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquires welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) Schott Down Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth, NJ, alongside the famed Perfecto motorcycle jacket, this is a stylish and utterly functional vest. It features a high collar to protect the neck from wind, two deep slash pockets--with overflaps, so that they retain their shape when not in use, and carry items more securely--and the fact that the back is longer than the front--just as a work vest should be! The vintage label is wonderful! 

*Asking just $25.

Size S; measures:*

Chest: 20
Length (back): 29
Length (front): 26



   

*2) Duck Field Jacket by Land's End.*

Forget the maker, this is a very serious field jacket indeed! Cut from rugged and sturdy cotton duck, this features a button-in thermal liner, two deep front bellows pockets perfect for carrying shotgun shells or tools, two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, like a Barbour Border, and a leather collar. This has a zippered interior security pocket, and retains its full complement of origonal spare buttons. It has a couple of minor white marks on one sleeve, and so this is just in Very Good condition. This would make a perfect, classic Field Jacket that will serve you well for decades!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 38- 40; measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4



      

*3) Leather Jacket by Eddie Baue*r

This is a lovely and rugged everyday leather jacket by Eddie Bauer! A lovely dark chestnut brown, this has two deep front slash pockets and a zippered security breast pocket. The sleeves secure at the cuffs by snaps, and the jacket zips at the front with a beautifully fluid YKK zipper. This is in Very Good condition--conservatively!--and so is a steal at

*just $39, or offer.

Tagged L Tall; measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 29





     

*4) Swedish Military Utility Jacket*

This is lovely; extremely well-designed, and very well made!

This is Swedish military issue, and retains all of its original Swedish Army buttons, featuring the Triple Crown of Sweden. The front features two flapped hacking pockets that are secured with military buttons; the placket is secured with four buttons at the top (as shown), and then further buttons at the bottom of the placket in the interior, giving this a very elegant silhouette. The interior features a flapped security pocket with button closure, while the back features two further utility pockets, with security hook and button closures. This jacket is unlined, and would be perfect for warmer days.

*This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this runs smaller; it measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2





     

*5) MA1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $19, or offer.

Tagged size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*6) Vintage Tweed Shooting Jacket*

Made for Mullin's of Wilmington

This is a lovely example of a tweed shooting jacket! Cut from classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this shooting jacket--which from it heft is clearly intended to be outerwear--has all of the features that you'd want in a functional utility jacket; this was clearly designed for use, not for merely looking the part.

It is, first, cut from a beautifully sturdy and classic brown herringbone tweed. It features two deep handwarmer pockets--like a Barbour Border--and two deep bellows pockets at the front, which are protected by flaps. It has, of course, a shooting patch on the shoulder, which is likely suede; this is complemented by the two suede elbow patches. The jacket is fully lined with an all-wool liner with what appears to be a bemberg covering in the shoulder back area. It has a single center vent, and a four button closure--the buttons are nicely oversized for closing with gloved (or cold!) hands. It also has a shoulder yoke--as you'd expect from a shooting jacket--and a chain locker look, which is intact.

This coat was Union Made in the USA, likely in the late 1960s. It was expressly made for Mullin's, the traditional men's clothiers in Wilmington, DE Mullins opened in the C19th and expanded to Market Street in 1917; it moved from there to the suburbs in 1974, where it continued to sell traditional clothing until its demise. One of its last customers was a man who liked its conservative "banker" style... a young politician named Joe Biden.

This jacket was made by Zero King, and since it's a pre-1978 item it dates from the time when Zero King was the headline brand of B. W. Harris Manufacturing, a family-owned business based in Minnesota that specialized in outerwear.... and that made all of its clothes in Minnesota. (This was acquired by Palm Beach in 1978, and then re-acquired by the Harris family in 1983). So, this is a lovely example of domestic clothing manufacturing from a family business!

This coat is in Very Good condition; I'm very conservative with rating vintage items, and this has a small weave flaw on the front, which was likely there from new, as well as some water marking on the bemberg lining, as shown.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

This is tagged 40; it measures*:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8






Bellows feature:

 

         

*7) VINTAGE REVERSIBLE MACKINAW FIELD JACKET by the Minnesota Woolen Co., c. 1965. *

The Minnesota Woolen Co. operated in Duluth, MN from 1916 to 1977, and specialized in wool blankets similar to Hudson Bay blankets and woolen outerwear for outdoorsman. The best testimony of the quality of their garments lies in the fact that a lot of their hunting jackets and shirt jackets are still going strong, after 40 or 50 years of hard field use; they can be readily found in usable condition through online vintage retailers or eBay.

(A short video put out by the Minnesota Woolen Co. in 1959 can be seen on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*. Please "Like" me for early chances at the goodies I post here, plus information about vintage and classic clothing!)

But while this jacket--which likely dates from the mid 1960s--is of similarly high quality, there's something very special about it: It's reversible. And the Minnesota Woolen Co. didn't make very many reversible jackets, or else they didn't survive, or else they're so beloved that they rarely make it onto the secondary market, as this is the first of its kind that I've seen. (And I've seen a lot of MWC shirt jackets!) My suspicion is that this was a fairly rare item, probably owing to its original cost. Adding the gabardine shell to the heavy wool shell would have made this quite a costly item, and I suspect that the typical customer of the MWC wasn't looking to spend a lot on his or her workwear,

So, the first point to note about this is that it's reversible. One side is the heavy bright scarlet wool that's frequently used in hunting gear from the mid 1930s to early 1970s, when it was superseded by blaze orange. The other side is tan gabardine cloth. Clearly, the idea was that you'd have a jacket that would repel rain--rather than simply soak it up, as wool does--and so enable the heavy wool to keep you warm for much longer in the field.

The scarlet side features two deep front pockets, covered with flaps secured by oversize buttons. It also features two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a front chest pocket--again, flapped and secured by an oversized button. The gabardine side features two deep handwarmer pockets and a zippered chest security pocket. Since this coat is designed to be fully reversible the sleeve cuffs have no buttons or straps of any kind, so they can be easily turned inside out. The collar is oversized and designed to stand; the coat is closed by a zipper, again, designed to function perfectly no matter which way the coat is turned. Since this is designed for woodland hunting it's cut for ease of movement, and so has venting at the seams on either side.

This also comes complete with its original hood, which, of course, can be reversed like the rest of the coat! It buttons on and it easily removeable.

Unlike most hunting coats of this vintage this has all of its original buttons intact, and the zipper is lovely and fluid. Unfortunately, the wool side has suffered some moth depredations, most noticeably on the collar. This is NO LONGER AN ISSUE, and has resulted in cosmetic damage only, but because of this this lovely jacket is in Good/Very Good condition only, and so is only

*$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements (this is c. a modern 40R):*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tradly Topcoats!*

*I have three lovely Trad/Ivy coats to pass along today; a wonderful Brooks Brothers topcoat in classic charcoal herringbone, a lovely topcoat from Dewmore of Philadelphia, and a wonderful and classic Harris Tweed overcoat with lapped seams and a hook vent!*

As always,* I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

1) LOVELY Brooks Brothers Double Breasted Herringbone Topcoat*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from a beautiful dark grey broad herringbone cloth that's subtly and sparingly flecked throughout with forest green, rich chestnut, and Royal blue, this is cut as a classic topcoat, with peak lapels, two flapped front pockets, a breast pocket, and a fully functional and flapped ticket pocket. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! (NB: Careful examination shows that this is NOT missing a button, despite appearances!)

This is also in a rare smaller size, and dates from when Brooks Brothers was very, very good indeed! This lovely, classic topcoat is a steal at just

*$85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 45









      

*2) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED OVERCOAT!*

This is wonderful! Cut from traditionally heavy Harris Tweed in a classic brown herringbone, this lovely coat has raglan sleeves, and lapped seams along the sleeves and down the centre back to the single hook vent. It is fully lined, and secured by classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons. It has two deep slash pockets at the front, and it has cuff belts at the cuffs. It has two deep interior pockets. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition. And if you don't have a Harris tweed overcoat yet, why not? They're classic, beautiful, and last for decades!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 41





     

*3) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up, but otherwise it's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one pair of O'Connell's cardinal embroidered corduroys, flat front. Inside waist measures 38.5" and the left inseam is 30.5" and right 31" (my legs are different lengths). Rise is very high and these are very roomy, like M1s. I've worn these only a handful of times so they're like new. They're simply too big on me now since my waist has shrunk. They're a narrow wale corduroy and quite warm. Made in the USA. Hems currently have plain cuffs. Photo below (click for larger image).

https://postimg.org/image/ouvc13wl7/

Price USD $55, free shipping to Canada and continental USA. Payment via paypal.

Interested parties please contact me via forum message system.

*SOLD*

Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Five Classic Jackets!*

*I have several lovely classic jackets to pass on today--including a wonderful pure cashmere jacket from Italy, Zegna, Canali, and a beautiful tweed 3/2 sack with patch pockets from Brooks Brothers!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with all shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!
*

1) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in herringbone tweed with Patch Pockets!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is cut from classic grey herringbone cloth. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. A more recent model 3/2 sack, this has three button cuffs and the ever-desirable and increasingly rare PATCH POCKETS!

This has some minor rubs to the lining at the top of the interior pockets, as shown, one of which had a small fray which has been repaired. The rest of the lining and the exterior is excellent, but this is in overall Very Good condition. It was Made in the USA. As such, it's a steal at

*just $35, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44L; measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2



      

*2) Beautiful Zegna "High Performance" Jacket, MADE IN ITALY*

This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderfully luxurious woolen cloth with a very very dark navy base and a miniature windowpane overcheck in lichen browny-green and blue, this "High Performance" jacket was Made in Italy. Cut with a 3/2 lapel, this is subtly darted, and is ventless, in Flusser-approved style. It has pick stitching on the lapels, as well as along the front of the placket. It is fully canvassed, and is fully lined in bemberg and rayon. This is a wonderfully luxurious jacket in excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged EU56 (US46), this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 31 3/4





    

*3) BEAUTIFUL PURE CASHMERE ITALIAN BLAZER--HANDWORK GALORE!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from a wonderfully luxurious and soft pure cashmere twill cloth, this beautiful jacket was Made in Italy, and exemplified insouciant Italian style. Cut as a Continental three button front jacket with just the hint of a roll at the top, this is subtly darted and features a twin vent. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and features an abundance of handwork throughout, with pick stitching in the lining, on the lapels, on the placket, and on the flapped pockets. It has three button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged EU50 (US40), this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30



    

*4) VINTAGE. RARE Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in "Cableknit" cloth!*

The wonderfully textured "Cableknit" cloth from which this blazer is cut is almost never seen now; which is a pity, as it's lovely, reminiscent of classic Aran sweaters and adding a lot of interest to otherwise standard blazers. As well as being made from cableknit cloth this lovely jacket is classic 3/2 sack by Southwick, made for Bunce Brothers--THE Trad. store of Cleveland, located in the expensive Shaker Square. (And now long gone, victim of a more casual workplace.) This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The buttons are brass, and show just the right amount of patina for their age. This was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--a dry clean and a press and it'll be in Excellent condition!

You're highly unlikely to see another cableknit cloth blazer soon, and almost certainly not one that's a 3/2 sack, so if this is your size, grab it!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 43R (by hand; this measures smaller); measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





   

*5) LOVELY Canali in Alpaca & SIlk! *

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lovely blend of 85% Alpaca, 10% SIlk, and 5% nylon (for strength), the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway, patterning, and texture of this jacket are all wonderful; a heathery mixture of pepper and salt, close inspection reveals threads of petrol blue throughout; the silk and alpaca base make this a wonderful and subtly slubby.

Made in Italy, this has a Continental cut with a three button front and subtle darts; it has twin vents, and unflapped patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has three button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer, for this beautiful jacket!

Tagged EU56L (US46L) this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New with tags Brooks Brothers Cambridge Blue Blazer, 3 roll 2, single vent, Comero wool. *$165*
Cambridge is a slim fit version of Brooks Brothers iconic Ivy League / Trad blazer.

Note that the 41R is labelled as 42R. But a 21.5 P2P is not a 42R, so I am calling it a 41R.

Measurements:
36R P2P 19.5, Sh 16.75, Sl 24, L 29.25
40R P2P 21, Sh 17 5/8, Sl 24 3/8, L 29.25
41R P2P 21.5, Sh 18.5, Sl 24 5/8, L 29.5
45R P2P 23, Sh19, Sl 25.25, L 30.25


----------



## dorji

Re-listing. Had a buyer for the Southwick- where'd you go?

2 beautiful examples of natural-shoulder American tailoring, one new(er), one older. PM with interest or offers!

$SOLD for this custom ordered Douglas model Southwick in 10.5oz black and grey herringbone linen. ~3 years old, minimal wear, no issues. Fits like 40-41 semi-tall
Shoulder: 18.5
Length BOC: 31.5
Chest: 21.75
Waist at middle button: 20
Sleeves: 25
Lapel: 3.4



$SOLD for this BB Feathertweed, brokenbone weave in tan, brown, and olive, with single lines of red, orange, and teal. Older jacket in good condition. Tweed for the transitional seasons, places with warmer winters, or the office. Fits like a 40 semi-tall.
Shoulder: 18
Length BOC: 31.75
Chest: 21
Waist at middle button: 19.5
Sleeves: 25.25
Lapel: 3.6
First 2 w flash for pattern visibility, last 2 reasonably accurate color representation no flash




$25 for this pair of Bills(!) Donnegal tweed trousers, M2 cut, plain front, size 32 waist, 32 length, 1.75 cuffs. Nothing to let, unless you undo the cuff and go plain bottoms. Bills called this color "Ash" 3 years ago when I purchased them new. Medium weight 100% wool, half-lined in front to knee. Tiny, barely noticeable flecks of color
First 2 flash



Thanks for looking!

Ben


----------



## TweedyDon

*SPECTACULAR & RARE! Vintage Blazer in Trompe L'Oeil "Shadow Sunburst" cloth*!



*This is SPECTACULAR!* ​
*This is an extremely rare trompe l'oeil blazer, made by GGG Clothes, the NYC-based clothier that is the ancestor of Martin Greenfield's tailoring firm. *

At first sight this blazer appears to be a perfectly ordinary if very well-made classic dark navy blazer.... perhaps with a slightly unusual patterned shimmer to the cloth. But when it catches the light at a certain angle it's immediately (if briefly) transformed into something exotic, with the cloth suddenly revealing that it is in fact beautifully patterned with William Morris-style geometric sunbursts throughout... and then just as suddenly the cloth doesn't catch the light in just the right way to reveal this, and the effect vanishes, and the blazer reverts back to being a normal, well-made blazer in standard dark navy.

I've seen an awful lot of blazers, and this is only the second Trompe L'Oeil one that I've ever encountered; the other was much less impressive, as the hidden patterning was a much smaller repeating pattern, and so it appeared that the cloth just had an interesting texture, rather than concealing a hidden pattern. Owing to the nature of this cloth (the patterning is only revealed under very precise lighting conditions, at very precise angles) it took me a LOT of time and experimentation to photograph this jacket to show the hidden shadow sunburst patterning--which is why this is the only jacket that is shown being photographed under artificial light, which I was using to replicate the angle that this jacket has to catch light at to reveal its secrets. And despite a lot of effort my photographs fail to capture the beauty of this jacket--although they have managed to give some indication of the wonderful visual effects that it offers!

Obviously, the primary appeal of this jacket lies in the Trompe L'Oeil cloth that it is cut from. But its beauty doesn't end there. As is common with Trompe L'Oeil jackets the lining matches the hidden pattern; here, wonderful Art Nouveau-esque sunbursts. The buttons are silvered and their face pattern complements the silvered sunburst lining; all the buttons are original and intact. Cut as a standard two button blazer is is subtly darted, half-canvassed, and half-lined. The cloth is also extremely soft, with a lovely hand and drape. It has a single centre vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

Moreover, this jacket was made by GGG Clothes prior to its acquisition by Martin Greenfield. GGG Clothes operated in Brooklyn, and had a national reputation for superlative tailoring: It outfitted Eisenhower in 1950 when he was running for President, and was also Gerald Ford's tailor when he was in office. Judging by the Union label, this jacket thus dates from the time when GGG Clothes was at the height of its reputation--as GGG Clothes. This latter caveat is needed as GGG was bought in 1977 by its then Vice-President Martin Greenfield in 1977, who turned it into his own tailoring firm, Martin Greenfield Clothiers. Martin Greenfield has been called "the best tailor in America", and his firm has outfitted two US Presidents, Clinton and Obama. As you'd expect from pre-'77 GGG Clothes, this is a superbly made jacket.

This has some minor rumpling from storage, but this will be remedied by its first press and dry clean. Given this, however, this jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at *just $69, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining luxury ties, and scarves!*

*I have some wonderful ties and scarves to pass on today, including a signed Bulgari seven-fold, Gucci, Longchamps of Paris, Rubinacci, as well as some lovely scarves in cashmere, mohair, wool, and tartans!
*
As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA ON ALL ITEMS; International shipping is at reduced cost.

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL TIES WILL BE SHIPPED BOXED!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more items![/B]

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

12) Gucci. A gorgeous and luxurious Gucci tie! Excellent condition. 4". $16



   

14) Longchamp of Paris. Umbrellas! A lovely, whimsical tie. Excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the liner, as shown. 3 3/4". $12



   

15) GORGEOUS 7-fold tie. Made in Italy of thick, luxurious silk. Excellent condition. 4". $16



  

16) Paul Stuart. Made in England. A beautiful tie with a base of English mustard yellow, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $16



  

17) SIGNED BULGARI SEVEN FOLD TIE! This is spectacular. Bulgari are unrivaled in the quality of the silk used in their ties, and David Pizzigow designed several of their ties, adding his signature to each design. To top it off, this is a Bulgari seven fold.... Making it exceptionally rare and absolutely beautiful! In excellent condition. Asking just $45 OR OFFER. (Please note that a long queue formed for the last Bulgari seven-fold to appear on SF at this price signed by Pizzigow!) 3 7/8".







  

18) Rubinacci Napoli tie. Lovely and classic and versatile! Excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the lining, as shown. 3 3/4". $15.



   

26) Charvet. A beautiful, elegant tie..... with a couple of minor thread pulls, the worst of which is shown, which could be easy fixes. 3 1/2". $12



  

27) Salvatore Ferragamo. A lovely patterned tie, perfect for tweed or a suit! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Just $15



    

29) Zegna. A beautiful tie, perfect for either suiting or tweed! Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $17



   

*SCARVES​*
5) Vintage B. Altman scarf. From one of the most traditional Department stores in NYC, founded in 1865, and closed in 1989. Very Good condition. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 53; Fringe: 1. Asking just $9.



 

8) First Issue fringed scarf. No fabric content, bu clearly silk. Beautiful! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 58; Fringe: 3 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $18.



   

9) Camilla Ridley of London. Silk-Rayon. Width: 8; Length: 59; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $12





   

15) Robert Mackie. Made in Scotland. Multicolor stripe scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 8; Length: 56. No fringe. $12.



  

16) NWT McLaughlin in beautiful summer green. Extra fine merino wool. Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. Width: 12 1/4; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $16





  

19) Enya Manovani. Cashmere. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 61; fringe: 4. Asking $14.



  

21) Pierre Cardin Blue Tartan scarf. Width: 12; Length: 50; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $12.



  

22) Made in Italy blue Shepard's check scarf. Width: 9 3/4; Length: 60; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $9.



  

23) Made in England cashmere scarf. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.



   

24) John Hanly. Made in Ireland. Extra Fine Merino Wool. Absolutely beautiful! Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 59; Fringe: 2. Asking just $14.



 

27) Avoca scarf. All wool. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 57; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition, except for a small snag hole, as shown. Beautiful! Asking just $10.



   

30) Quality Royal dark forest green scarf. A classic! Made in West Germany, so this dates from before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.



  

33) Tartan scarf. Clearly wool. A small moth nibble near the edge, hence just Good condition. Width: 10 3/4; Length: 47; fringe: 2. Asking just $9.



  

61) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Great Britain. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; Fringe: 1/4. Asking just $10.



  

62) Pendleton plaid scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Width: 11 1/4; Length: 45; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking $12.



  

67) Argyle scarf. Made in Italy. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 56; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition. Asking just $12.





 

70) Johnston's of Elgin. Wallace tartan. Made in Scotland. Cashmere/Wool. Some small snag holes, as shown, hence just Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 55; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



   

72) Vintage burgundy scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; fringe: 1. Asking just $10.





75) Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 10; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SCARVES 2015 2/DSC00870_zpsstk8qxnj.jpg.html

77) Blackwatch Mohair scarf. Wonderful and unusual! Almost certainly Made in Scotland. This has the former owner's nametape sewn on; I can have this removed if you wish. Excellent condition. Width: 17; Length: 65; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

78) Talbott silk scarf. Absolutely wonderful! In excellent condition. If you don't have a silk scarf, why not? They're wonderful with suits, tweeds, topcoats, overcoats, and piloting your Sopwith Camel. Width: 11; Length: 66; fringe: 1. Asking just $22.



  

79) Blue Tartan scarf. Very Good condition. Wool. Width: 12; Length: 51; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.



 

80) Plaid scarf. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm interested in buying a 40L navy peacoat if anyone happens to have one they're not using.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please note update price and description on the Dewmore topcoat!*

*3) Dewmoor Topcoat for Boyd's of Philadelphia*

Unlike most classic Ivy clothiers, Boyd's on Philadelphia is still going, and this coat is a testament to why it's successful. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cloth in miniature reverse-herringbone weave in a shade of black, this coat is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features a three button front, two button cuffs, and a sack cut. It also has a single centre vent. It features an interior side pocket. As with all older pieces it could use a dry clean just to freshen it up; it also has two small professional patches to the lining in the shoulder area, as shown. As such, it's in Very Good condition, but will appear Excellent when worn once dry cleaned!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 41


----------



## WillBarrett

Beautiful BB Makers tie. 

$12 or offer including shipping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump!



WillBarrett;1749214
First off is a pair of black Park Avenue captoes.
I'll post a few more pictures tomorrow said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP, Y'ALL - seriously could use a little $$ infusion, so make me an offer if you're interested.



WillBarrett said:


> Got a sweet Woolrich made in England fisherman sweater in medium coming up!
> 
> All offers very welcome!
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19"
> Length- 25.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking only $45 shipped!
> 
> Vintage Chaps Ralph Lauren Shetland. Marked large but could easily work for a medium.
> 
> Red with some pilling.
> 
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19"
> Length - 25"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking only $22 shipped!
> 
> Generic Shetland from Progressions. Marked large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 23"
> Shoulders - approx. 18.5"
> Length - 26"
> Sleeve - approx. 26"
> 
> Asking only $18 shipped!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump-bumpety-bump.



WillBarrett said:


> Now for some great jackets from the Brethren.
> 
> First: Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" in Shetland wool. Made in USA. 3/2 roll and undarted. Marked 43 R and union made.
> 
> *SOLD!
> *
> s:
> 
> Chest: 21.5"
> 
> Brooks Brothers Camel Hair sack in a colorful plaid. 3/2 roll and USA made. Marked 42R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> Asking only $30 shipped.
> 
> Lastly a great Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool blend in navy. Marked 43 R. Made in Mexico. Measurements are :
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> Asking only $30 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one pair of Brooks Brothers Peal & Co "Algonquin split-toe" laceups, size 11D, used but in good condition. These are made by Crockett & Jones and have hidden welt stitching. These have been polished and dubbin applied to the soles regularly. I glued on some small pieces of topy to the toes (see photos) on day one, so the toes have never seen any wear. The soles are in good shape, worn but nowhere near the welt stitching. The rubber heel inserts are about 1/3 worn down. No smells or stains or damages. Shoes will ship in original box.

https://postimg.org/image/s8x90rzrj/https://postimg.org/image/hckyo5xkl/https://postimg.org/image/m5ra2qtmd/https://postimg.org/image/6n8dqxp8t/https://postimg.org/image/ze6ezdlpn/https://postimg.org/image/5116a87rb/

USD $75, free shipping to Canada and continental USA. Payment via PayPal.

Interested parties please contact me using the forum message system.

Thanks!

**** SOLD ****


----------



## CMDC

Keep an eye out over the xmas holiday as the thrifts have been quite bountiful lately. I have found 6 pairs of NWT trousers this week. I'm going to keep a few pair but several should be offered. Also will be several great sportcoats including an amazing 2 button tweed sack. Also a vintage BB Shetland sweater. Save some of your holiday spending money for yourself!!!


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


> Keep an eye out over the xmas holiday as the thrifts have been quite bountiful lately. I have found 6 pairs of NWT trousers this week. I'm going to keep a few pair but several should be offered. Also will be several great sportcoats including an amazing 2 button tweed sack. Also a vintage BB Shetland sweater. Save some of your holiday spending money for yourself!!!


Oh shoot...

Brian


----------



## ATL

Stunning 39 Quarter Lined Brooks Brothers Madison Glen Plaid SC

Purchased in 2014, and looks like it wasn't worn much.

$150 shipped CONUS

https://www.styleforum.net/image/id/10303276/width/900/height/900/flags/LL










40 R Vintage Brooks Brothers 3-piece

*$210 shipped for thread members*

This vintage three-piece suit in a charcoal flannel is perfect for fall, winter and possibly even spring. Aside from a few superficial issues on the inside of the jacket, all three pieces are pristine. Seriously, it looks like this wasn't worn that often. 
Decked out in the standard traditional trappings -- like a lapel that rolls to the center button, a center vent and two-button cuffs -- this is the perfect example of Ivy Style. Pants are flat front and cuffed.

Maker: Brooks Brothers

Color: Gray

Size: Made to measure, so no tagged size. See measurements to ensure correct fit.

Fabric: Feels like 100-percent wool.

Condition: Used, but in like-new condition. The only "blemishes" are the tags, which have started to detach, and some stitching on the inside of the jacket that has come loose -- two quick repairs, but the suit can certainly be worn without any work.

Lining: Quarter
Lapels: Notch

Vent: Center

Origin: Likely USA

Pants: Flat front. Cuffed.

Measurements: 
Jacket:

p2p: 20.5
sleeve (from shoulder seam): 24
shoulder: 17.75
length (on back of coat, from under collar): 32

Vest:

Waist (measured across third button: 18

Pants:

Waist: 17.5 (+ ~ 3.25" to let out)
Inseam: 32.5 (+1.5")
Cuff: 1.75

More pics on ebay:


----------



## Jfrazi2

CMDC,

I can't wait to see the items you have for sale.

Jfrazi2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballmouse

I bought these new from O'Connell's in 2008, and I'm deciding to sell them as I've just got too many sweaters these don't get worn much anymore. $40 each + free shipping in CONUS.

Navy O'Connells Shetland (https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Scottish-Shetland-Wool-Sweater-Navy.html)
Size 38 (should be able to fit a size 40 as well)
Made in Scotland

Chest: 21.5"
Length: 24.5"
Sleeves (from center of the back): 32"










Rouge O'Connell's Shetland (quite sure it is the same as this: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Scottish-Shetland-Wool-Sweater-Rouge.html)
Size 38 (should be able to fit a size 40 as well)
Made in Scotland

Chest: 21"
Length: 25"
Sleeves (from center of the back): 32.5"


----------



## zeppacoustic

zeppacoustic said:


> Peter Christian mulberry moleskin trousers. Like new, worn once. 34x30
> 
> Waist:17. Plus additional probably 3" via comfort waist
> Rise: 13
> Inseam: 28
> Cuff height: 1.75
> Leg opening: 9
> 
> $40 shipped CONUS


 Bumping


----------



## dorji

Bump, *thanks for all the interest, best wishes for the new year*


dorji said:


> $SOLD for this custom ordered Douglas model Southwick in 10.5oz black and grey herringbone linen.
> $SOLD for this BB Feathertweed, brokenbone weave in tan, brown, and olive, with single lines of red, orange, and teal.
> 
> $SOLD for this pair of Bills(!) Donnegal tweed trousers, M2 cut, plain front, size 32 waist, 32 length, 1.75 cuffs.
> 
> Ben


----------



## CMDC

As promised, here is the haul from the last few thrift visits...

Southwick 2 button, darted sport coat
Very soft hand and great shoulders

Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 25

$45 conus




























2 button tweed sack from Oakloom Tailors--made in USA
Beautiful multicolor pattern

Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 32
Sleeve 25

$45 conus




























Joseph A Bank red label 3/2 tweed sack
Made in USA

Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$45 conus




























Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack--wool/silk blend
Made in USA

Pit to pit 22.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 29.5
Sleeve 23.5

$45 conus




























Two pair of new with tags Hickey Freeman wool/cashmere trousers. Made in USA
34 waist and unfinished hem
Single reverse pleat
One is chocolate brown and the other is a grayish brown
Beautiful all around, retailing for $275 & $375

$50 conus each or both for $85




























2 pair of new with tags wool trousers from Strathmore--kind of a light flannel
Made in USA
Both are flat front with unfinished hem
Size 34--these are quite slim through the legs
One chocolate brown and one dark olive

$33 conus each or both for $60




























Canali charcoal wool trousers
Flat front and no cuff
34 waist 31 inseam

$30 conus



















Turnbull and Assert green cashmere cardigan sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged M

Pit to pit 20
Length 26.5
Sleeve 33

$42 conus



















Pendleton grey Shetland cardigan
Made in USA
Tagged M

Pit to pit 21
Length 28
Sleeve 33.5

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers navy argyle v neck lambswool sweater
Size M

Pit to pit 22
Length 27
Sleeve 33.5

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers navy argyle v neck merino sweater
Size L

Pit to pit 23
Length 27
Sleeve 34

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers charcoal argyle merino v neck sweater vest
Size L

Pit to pit 22
Length 27

$30 conus



















Here's a rarity. Vintage Brooks Brothers light blue Shetland crew neck sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged 46

Pit to pit 24
Length 30
Sleeve 34

$38 conus



















Brooks Brothers burgundy uni-stripe must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16.5 x 35

$23 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeve button down sport shirt--only a few wears it seems
Size XL

$21 conus



















Lands End 4" repp
Lands End 3.75 repp
Peter Blair 3.5" print

$15 conus each


----------



## Pentheos

That's a bunch of nice stuff there.


----------



## AshScache

Out visiting my in laws in Ohio--stopped by a high end resale store with a very very clean (virtually mint) size 48 Burberry raincoat (single breasted, no wool liner, nova check pattern on inside). Expensive but in excellent shape. Proxy would likely be $250, shipped. Anyone interested in photos?

Oddly, I'm a 48 and I've run into tons of these things in my size. But I already have two....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Watch this space!*

*WATCH THIS SPACE!
**Burberry, Shell Cordovan, J. Press, Savile Row suits, Langrock ties, Harris tweeds.*..​
After January 1st I'll be posting a while slew of Tradly delights, including several Burberry raincoats (both trenchcoats and Balmacaans), lots of beautiful tweeds--including tweed suits, and plenty of 3/2 sacks!--many, many suits (including J. Press and Holland and Sherry of Savile Row, London), tons of sweaters, a slew of ties (including lots of Langrocks!), and more shell cordovan shoes than you can shake a stick at! 
*
And, oh yes, there will be Grails....!*​


----------



## Jfrazi2

TweedyDon, I am looking forward to seeing all of your great items.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godan

TweedyDon said:


> *WATCH THIS SPACE!
> **Burberry, Shell Cordovan, J. Press, Savile Row suits, Langrock ties, Harris tweeds.*..​
> After January 1st I'll be posting a while slew of Tradly delights, including several Burberry raincoats (both trenchcoats and Balmacaans), lots of beautiful tweeds--including tweed suits, and plenty of 3/2 sacks!--many, many suits (including J. Press and Holland and Sherry of Savile Row, London), tons of sweaters, a slew of ties (including lots of Langrocks!), and more shell cordovan shoes than you can shake a stick at!
> *
> And, oh yes, there will be Grails....!*​


I emailed you an offer on an item listed further above, but there has been no reply.


----------



## Monocle

*SOLD!! *Brooks newer SaxXon wool v-neck. Thin and soft, like cashmere, but with a Merino look. Made in China. Sized Small. 
W20 L27 SL33 On sale at BB for $111 right now. It is in perfect condition.


Lindberg Varsity Shop (Waukegan, and..long gone) Madras 42R. In my shop for $45. Forum price is *$30* shipped conus. It is modern (70's probably) has darts and a tiny amount of padding, but very light and airy. No flaws. DM me
W 21.5" L30.5" Sh 18" Sleeve 25" - Off season, yes, but so what, if you like it.


----------



## CMDC

One more great offering for the weekend. if you are a 32 please grab these. If not--like me--these will give you a major sad.

Two pair of Ralph Lauren Purple Label trousers.
On the left 100% linen; on the right linen / silk blend.
Both pairs little if any wear.
Both 32 waist and 30 inseam. Pair on left has 2.5 inches under the hem.
Both flat front and no cuff
Made in Italy

$46 conus each


----------



## Bernie Zack

Anyone happen to have a pair of 10.5D Cole Haan Ellwood Saddle Oxfords in brown & burnt orange that they are looking to unload? LOL!

Well, I'm in the market for a pair like the ones pictured below, either burnt orange or even british tan. Something I can wear with nice brown tweed pants. If you have anything similar, would love to hear from you.

Also looking for a pair of brown (NOT beige/tan) tweed/herringbone/plaid/solid trousers, 40'ish waist, 31'ish inseam.

Happy New Year!


----------



## TweedyDon

godan said:


> I emailed you an offer on an item listed further above, but there has been no reply.


*
For some reason I don't receive emails through the Forum; please PM me instead!*


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone got love for Harold Powell? Saw some nice sport jackets today in wool plaid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## housemartin

*$45 shipped anywhere in North America*
_Here is a classic made in England Aquascutum raincoat. Gorgeous colour, no damage or stains, excellent condition.

*Measurements:*pit to pit 26.5 inch, pit to end sleeve 17", shoulder to bottom hem 41.5"

thanks for looking

_
















/IMG]

[IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/vcxj6x.jpg


----------



## LeeLo

Bump. Bump.



LeeLo said:


> J Press 42R Prestige Navy Flannel Blazer
> Made in USA
> 3/2 Roll (this thing has the most beautiful lapel roll I've ever seen in person)
> In excellent used condition
> Asking *$75* shipped in the Continental US
> 
> Shoulder - 18.5"
> P2P - 21"
> Waist - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5
> Length (BOC) 30.75"


----------



## CMDC

This comes from my closet. I bought this during last year's end of season sale. I took a risk on the size as there were no returns. Turns out it runs a bit small---- or I've run a bit big in the interim. Anyhow it's unworn. The second picture is the accurate color.

JPress lambswool cableknit sweater. New with tags. Scottish yarn, made in Vietnam.
Size L

Pit to pit 21.5
Length 26.5
Sleeve 33.5

$55 conus


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Not many big and tall items huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Not many big and tall items huh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, or even just tall ones.


----------



## ballmouse

Rouge shetland is gone. Navy one is still available! EDIT: SOLD!



ballmouse said:


> I bought these new from O'Connell's in 2008, and I'm deciding to sell them as I've just got too many sweaters these don't get worn much anymore. $40 each + free shipping in CONUS.
> 
> Navy O'Connells Shetland (https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Scottish-Shetland-Wool-Sweater-Navy.html)
> Size 38 (should be able to fit a size 40 as well)
> Made in Scotland
> 
> Chest: 21.5"
> Length: 24.5"
> Sleeves (from center of the back): 32"


----------



## Kendallroberts88

BB must iron light blue ocbd, 3 inch collar with a nice roll. Mint condition No signs of wear or fraying, 17 4/5 regular fit. Inbox offers or interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sold!!


Kendallroberts88 said:


> BB must iron light blue ocbd, 3 inch collar with a nice roll. Mint condition No signs of wear or fraying, 17 4/5 regular fit. Inbox offers or interest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on jackets!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful jackets to pass on today, including a Canali in alpaca and silk, some wonderful holiday tartans, custom-made Brooks with some political history attached, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in herringbone tweed with Patch Pockets!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is cut from classic grey herringbone cloth. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. A more recent model 3/2 sack, this has three button cuffs and the ever-desirable and increasingly rare PATCH POCKETS!

This has some minor rubs to the lining at the top of the interior pockets, as shown, one of which had a small fray which has been repaired. The rest of the lining and the exterior is excellent, but this is in overall Very Good condition. It was Made in the USA. As such, it's a steal at

*just $30, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44L; measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2



      

*2) LOVELY Canali in Alpaca & SIlk! *

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from a lovely blend of 85% Alpaca, 10% SIlk, and 5% nylon (for strength), the cloth of this jacket has a wonderful hand and drape. The colourway, patterning, and texture of this jacket are all wonderful; a heathery mixture of pepper and salt, close inspection reveals threads of petrol blue throughout; the silk and alpaca base make this a wonderful and subtly slubby.

Made in Italy, this has a Continental cut with a three button front and subtle darts; it has twin vents, and unflapped patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has three button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, for this beautiful jacket!

Tagged EU56L (US46L) this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33



      

*3) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*4) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made by Corbin, one THE great American Ivy clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of THE great purveyors of Ivy Style during its Golden Age, this wonderful jacket has a perfect Ivy heritage.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

The tartan that this is cut from is absolutely wonderful--clearly an authentic Scottish tartan (although I can't identify it off-hand), the colourway is absolutely beautiful and subdued, perfect for evening wear. 
Cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this beautiful jacket has two button cuffs and a single vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lovely natural shoulders--as you'd expect from a maker which had a line of TROUSERS called "The Natural Shoulder"! The buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked--these could easily be replaced with pewter if you wanted this to be a more formal evening jacket. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, having been recently dry-cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*7) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*8) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*9) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*10) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*11) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*12) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*13) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Herringbone Tweed--with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Please put your prejudice against JAB items to one side, for this jacket dates from the tail end of the "red label" era, when Banks could rival Brooks for decent Tradly items!

This is a classic tweed in dark grey herringbone stripes while alternate with similarly dark grey barleycorn stripes, making this a lovely and interesting tweed that still appears classic and conservative at a distance. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It also has THREE patch pockets at front--including the ever desirable patch breast pocket! This jacket is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 46L, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 3/4





   

*14) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*15) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*16) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*17) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*18) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GOREGOUS! Vintage Cashmere 3/2 sack from B. Altman!*

B. Altman's was one of THE great New York department stores. It was the first to move to Fifth Avenue, which at the time was primarily residential, designing its palatial four-story building to fit in with the surrounding mansions--it was directly opposite the mansion of the socialite Mrs. Astor (of the Astor family), and, unlike her mansion (which was demolished to make way for the Empire State Building) Altman's store still stands... although now as part of CUNY rather than as a store in its own right. It was designated a New York City landmark in 1985.

In its day Altman's was one of the most exclusive department stores in the city--and this jacket shows that its upscale reputation was fully justified. First, this is cashmere--and not the thin stuff that's so common nowadays, but thick, soft, and luxurious cashmere of the Golden Era, when cashmere was still a true luxury fabric, and carried a corresponding price. (The original retail on this jacket was astronomical!) This fabric is absolutely gorgeous. The patterning and colourway are lovely, and utterly conservative subdued 'sixties; a classic miniature shephard's check in dark grey and black with Royal blue flecking interspersed at regular intervals. This jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it also has two button cuffs. The buttons are classic 1960s "sandwich" buttons with a two hole fastening--they look like miniature Oreos! The jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it just needs a press and a dry-clean to freshen it up!

*Asking just $39, or offer--a steal for a rare cashmere 3/2 sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Belvest! Donegal Tweed by Magee! J. Press stroller! Vintage 3/2 sacks--and more!*

*I have a whole slew of beautiful jackets to pass on today, including beauties from Belvest, Canali, Magee of Ireland (in handwoven Donegal Tweed), a wonderful cashmere 3/2 sack from B. Altman, several Harris tweeds, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Whitehouse & Hardy 3/2 sack tweed.*

Whitehouse & Hardy were located on Fifth Avenue in New York, and in their day were among one of the most traditional and expensive clothiers in that rather expensive location.... and their wares lived up to their cost!

This is a classic 3/2 sack jacket. The ligghter-midweight tweed that this is cut from had a wonderful patterning and colourway; a classic small grey herringbone base complemented by subtle overchecking in sky blue and burnt umber, this is a jacket that's versatile enough both for your Friday office and long walks with the lab. in New England. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this has the traditional leather covered metal-shanked "football" buttons--including four to each sleeve! It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 30 1/2





     

*2) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Nick Hilton made in Italy Windowpane Tweed!*

This is absolutely stunning! The patterning, colourway, and cut of this jacket are all gorgeous--as you'd expect from a jacket that I suspect was made by Corneliani! The cloth os this jacket is beautiful; very sort, with a lovely hand and wonderful drape. The colouring is so complex and subtle that you'll need to look at the pictures to get the full beauty of it; suffice to say that the base appears to be a dark grey birdseye, but closer inspection reveals that its a mixed birdseye of moss green, dark blue, and charcoal grey, that presents with an overall textured dark grey appearence; these colours are then all repeated (with the addition of burnished chestnut brown) in the glen plaid-style overchecking. This is a gorgeous jacket!

the construction and cut befit the beauty of the cloth. It's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a three button front, with just the hint of a lapel roll at the top--this is by NO means a very stiff three button fashion-forward jacket. It features twin vents, and was Made in Italy expressly for Nick Hilton of Princeton--the successor to Normal Hilton, one of the major tradly clothiers of the Golden Age. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2



      

*3) POSSIBLY UNWORN! BELVEST JACKET! Absolutely stunning--surgeon's cuffs and handwork throughout.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Italy by Belvest, one of the absolute top clothiers in the world today, this beauty is simply packed with handwork. In addition to being made by Belvest this was also made for Scott & Co of Los Angeles, which until its closure in 2008 was one of the most exclusive men's clothiers in the city--so this jacket has wonderful provenance!

The jacket is cut from Super 140s wool which has a beautifully soft hand and a very elegant drape--as you'd expect from Belvest. The cloth is beautiful; a rich chestnut base with subtle ebony black glen plaid patterning, overset with a subtle slate grey overcheck--please do see my pictures, although these come nowhere near capturing the beauty of this jacket!

The construction does full justice to the cloth. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; it also features a fully functional ticket pocket, as well as its usual two flapped pockets. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, with all four buttons functioning. There is lots and lots of Italian handwork throughout, ranging from the lining seams, the lapels, the pocket flaps, and (I believe) all of the buttonholes. This jacket is fully canvassed and lined in Belvest's signature lining. It has a twin vent.

It's in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it is possibly unworn, since all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut!

*This beautiful jacket is an absolute steal at just $59, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





            

*4) Whitehouse & Hardy nailhead tweed*

Another lovely piece from Whitehouse & Hardy, the upscale Fifth Avenue haberdasher that is now long gone. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. Cut from a lovely classic nailhead tweed, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. It is in absolutely excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*6) Beautiful Donegal-esque tweed by Corbin!*

This is a beautiful, classic jacket made by one of the great American clothiers, Corbin; purveyors of Gentleman's Clothing, and a company so immersed in the Ivy style that it even produced a line of trousers called "The Natural Shoulder"! Cut from a lovely classic grey herringbone tweed flecked throughout with forest green, gorse yellow, pumpkin organce, and scarlet, in the style of Donegal tweed, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-line and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are blonde horn, and it has three button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It just needs a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8





     

*7) CLASSIC VINTAGE hacking jacket by Bond Clothes*

The cut, colourway, and patterning of this jacket are utterly 1960s Ivy! Although this is not a 3/2 sack it does have the hint of a roll at the top button, a nod to the fact that this was Union Made in the USA, and hence an AMerican take on the classic English hacking jacket. This has a three button front and subtle darts; the pockets are slanted hacking pockets, and it has twin vents. The colouring is the lovely dark and subdued tones of the 1950s and 1960s which is almost never seen today; the patterning is a lovely 1950s-style challiswork overcheck. It is half lined, and has British military shoulders. It has lovely narrow 1960s lapels!

This is a lovely, wearable jacket, but it does have some minor flaws. First, it needs a dry clean to freshen it up. Second, it has wear to the top and second buttonhole, although these are easy fixes even for a dry cleaner tailor--or else you could just ignore them! There are also splits in the lining in the centre, although I'll have these repaired before shipping.

Given these issues, this jacket is in Good, wearable condition, and hence

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29





     

*8) GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed by Magee!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in ireland by Magee, the premier makers of Donegal tweed clothing, this beautiful jacket is cut from classic Donegal tweed, woven in Donegal by traditional artisans, then washed gently in the peaty waters of the river Eske to give it its traditional softness. This is a classic grey herringbone tweed, flecked throughout with the greens, yellows, chestnuts, peats, and blues of the Irish countryside from whence it came. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; it has twin vents and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer--a steal for a Donegal tweed by Magee!

Tagged 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*10) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*
11) Exquiste English hacking Jacket in Tartan Harris Tweed!*

This is absolutely exquisite! Tartan Harris Tweed is very, very rare, and when done well--as here--is among some of the most beautiful tweed you'll ever see. This jacket is most definitely one of the loveliest and rarest Harris Tweeds I've seen; its closest rival was an absolutely stunning hacking jacket in Macleod tartan made by Bookster. It is, of course, an authentic Scottish tartan, but one that is beautifully subdued; a lovely lichen green and summer dusk blue as the base colours, with cream and peat black checking, overlaid with a subtle and complementary berry red window-pane overcheck. The colours are all lovely and subtle, and a testament to the natural plant dyes that they clearly originated from.

The cut and construction of the jacket do full justice to the tweed. Made by Dunn & Co.--a company that is almost synonymous in Britain and with American academics of a certain age with solid, robust, Harris Tweed jackets--in Great Britain, this jacket is cut as a British hacking jacket, with a three button front, a high equestrian collar, two front hacking pockets, twin vents, and single button cuffs. The pattern matching on the pockets and pocket flaps and the surrounding tweed is wonderful.

It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It is also in absolutely *excellent *condition; this was either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. Even the locker loop appears pristine--and that's usually the first area to show wear.

This is a really beautiful and rare jacket--a true Grail find!

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4







   
*
12) J. Press Tweed Stroller!*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

Asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26





        

*13) Lovely British Guncheck, Made in the UK.*

This is a lovely, classic English jacket! Made in the UK, this is a traditional guncheck in a medley of bracken, peat black, forest green and moss green, on a traditional tan base. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is a contemporary two-button front model, with subtle darting and two button cuffs. As you'd expect fom an English sporting jacket this has twin vents. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*14) CLASSIC IVY/TRAD 3/2 sack tweed from NORMAN HILTON*

This is beautiful! Made by Normal Hilton, one of the great trad. clothiers of Princeton, along with Langrock, Ballot, The English Shop, and The Princeton Clothing Co., this is cut from a traditional and classic brown herringbone tweed. IT HAS ALL OF THE TRAD DESIDERATA! This is, first, a tweed 3/2 sack. It also has lapped seams along the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the centre back, as well as a single hook vent with a lapped seam. It is half lined, and half canvassed. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are all likely horn. It has lovely natural shoulders! It was, of course, Made in the USA!

The interior label has been removed--although it still carries the Hilton label in the inside of the interior pocket--otherwise this is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 3/4





   

*16) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*17) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*18) RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*19) WONDERFUL Blackwatch Jacket in lighter-weight slubby wool. MADE IN THE *USA.

I assumed from the lovely slubby texture of this jacket that it was a wool-silk blend, but it turns out that it's all wool--a lovely lighter-weight cloth that's perfect for Trads in warmer climes!

This jacket also shows you why you should judge clothing items on their own merits, and not by the labels they have in them.... as although this is beautifully cut and made in the USA, it's by Tommy Hilfiger!

The jacket is a lovely lighter-weight jacket in classic Blackwatch, with a wonderful slubby texture. It's a three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, it has a single center vent, and is in excellent condition.

It's just $26, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



   

*20) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## ChicagoTrad

Hello TweedyDon,

I tried to send message, but mailbox is full. I'll take the Belvest if not already claimed.

thanks


----------



## CMDC

Vineyard Vines NWOT dark green wide wale corduroys.
34 waist with unfinished hem
Flat front

$32 conus



















Gitman Brothers yellow pinpoint must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16 x 34

$22 conus


----------



## jogowill

"...more shell cordovan shoes than you can shake a stick at!"

Anyone else been wearing out their CTRL+R all day?


----------



## TweedyDon

Inbox cleared! 

The Belvest and the vintage B. Altman cashmere have now been claimed; the faucet of goodies will be turned on starting on Monday!


----------



## WillBarrett

Beautiful BB Makers tie.

$12 or offer including shipping!

First off is a pair of black Park Avenue captoes.

I'll post a few more pictures tomorrow, but wanted to get these up.

Asking $45 or offer with shipping included.










Measurements:
Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 19" 
Length- 25.5"
Sleeve - 25"

Asking only $45 shipped!

Vintage Chaps Ralph Lauren Shetland. Marked large but could easily work for a medium.

Red with some pilling.

Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 19"
Length - 25"
Sleeve - 25"

Asking only $22 shipped!

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair sack in a colorful plaid. 3/2 roll and USA made. Marked 42R.










Measurements:

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 30.5
Sleeves: 24"

Asking only $30 shipped.

Lastly a great Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool blend in navy. Marked 43 R. Made in Mexico. Measurements are :

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 24"

Asking only $30 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

What is the size of the Park Avenues?


----------



## jogowill

*CHOCOLATE BROWN POLO CORDUROYS
*
Waist 16
Inseam 28.75 (+1.5)
Rise 11.75

*EDIT: SOLD*



*
BROOKS BROTHERS 1818 MADISON TROUSERS
*
Waist 16 7/8
Inseam 26 (+1)
Rise 11 7/8

*EDIT: SOLD*


----------



## jogowill

*AE "RITZ" FORMAL OPERA PUMPS - 10D
*
I'm guessing these have been worn fewer than 5 times. My actual guess is once. There is hardly any wear to the insoles, outsoles, or heels. There are some scuffs and some dust, but nothing a proper clean & shine can't take care of.

$150 or offer


----------



## WillBarrett

A few shirts as I clean things out.

BB must iron cotton. Bright red stripes in size 16.5x33. Asking $18 or offer shipped.



J. Crew casual point collar stripes in maroon. Fit is around 15.5x33. A little wear but a serviceable shirt for students. Asking $12.



Robert Talbott spread collar shirt in pink windowpane. Heavy cloth. Size large or 16.5 in neck with a sleeve length around 35. Made in USA. Great shirt! Asking $22 or offer.



Gitman Brothers spread pinpoint size 16.5x33. Color is sort of a French blue. Made in USA. Asking $18 or offer.



Vintage polo from Izod Lacoste. Made in USA. Long tennis tail! Marked a size large but size is around a small. One small mark as noted. Asking $15 or offer shipped.

Bonobos fun OCBD in color block stripes. Great Oxford in terms of weight and cut. Size large - it is what it is. Asking $18 shipped. 



Set of two BB slim fit OCBDs in 16x34. My size but I need the regular or even traditional fit. In excellent shape - worn sparingly. Asking $60 or offer shipped.



Finally:

Blue polo from Lacoste. Size 6 which is around a medium-large hybrid. Asking $18 shipped or offer.



Thanks and please get in touch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Two identically sized pair of Oxxford flannel trousers. Navy and chocolate brown
Oxxford doesn't come along often and these are in excellent condition,
Both pairs flat front with side adjusters--no belt loops. NO CUFF.
Of course, hand made in USA

35 waist; 30 inseam with two inches under the hem.

$50 conus each


----------



## lefthand

*New Years Closet Clean-Out!!*

Happy New Year!! I am an occasional poster but primarily a lurker. (I read a lot but don't necessarily feel that I have that much to add.) I have bought ties, sportscoats and sweaters from members here in the past.

Anyway, I made good on my New Year's Resolution and cleaned out both my closet and drawers of my surplus items. I thought that the viewers and members of this forum would appreciate "most" (but I understand not necessarily all) of the items I have accumulated before I take them down to my local consignment shop.

A large portion of these things are available because they no longer fit me. The remainder are items that aren't really a part of my regular rotation and I feel would be better appreciated by others.

All prices below are shipped via the most economical method available from my location to your location. I will consider all reasonable counter offers to the prices I have listed here. I will also provide "bundle" pricing for multiple item purchases from the same member.

I linked all my photos from a Dropbox account. This is my first time attempting this method so please let me know if there are issues viewing the photos.

I can provide more detailed measurements or photos via PM or email. My email address is [email protected].

I don't have much opportunity to view the forum during the day so my responses will primarily come after 5pm EST. All responses will be provided in order of the questions received.

*SPORT SHIRTS*

Brooks Brothers
No - Iron Cotton in Red & Black 
Size Medium
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB Red and Black Sport Shirt

Brooks Brothers
Cotton / Wool Blend in Olive / Burgundy / Black
Size Medium
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*SOLD on January 4, 2016
*
Brooks Brothers
Cotton / Wool Blend in Gold / Olive / Rust
Size Medium
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*SOLD on January 4, 2016*

Orvis
Cotton Flannel in Green / Burgundy / Rust / White
Size Medium
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Green, Burgundy, Rust and White Sport Shirt

Orvis
Antique Oxford Cloth in Brown / Tan / Red / Black
Size Medium
Good condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Brown, Tan, Red and Black Sport Shirt

Orvis 
Cotton Twill in Red / Blue / Green / Tan
Size Medium
Good Condition
*$12 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Red, Blue, Green and Tan Sport Shirt

Orvis 
Cotton Twill in Black / Burgundy / Tan
Size Medium
Good Condition
*$12 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Black, Burgundy and Tan Sport Shirt

Barbour
Cotton in Cream / Blue / Red / Brown
Size Medium
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$18 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Barbour Cream, Red, Blue and Brown Sport Shirt

*OCBDs*

Brooks Brothers
Must Iron Traditional Fit in White / Pink *SOLD* / Blue *SOLD
*16.5 x 33
Excellent Condition / Lightly Worn
*$22 EACH Shipped CONUS*
Link to photos:
BB White OCBD

Brooks Brothers
Must Iron Traditional Fit in Yellow 
16.5 x 33
Good Condition w/ Blemishes as Shown
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photos:
BB Yellow OCBD
Yellow OCBD Blemish

*SWEATERS*

Orvis
Cashmeres Cable Knit Crew Neck in Tangerine
Size Medium
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$30 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Tangerine Cashmere Sweater

Brooks Brothers "346"
Scottish Wool V-Neck in Camel / Green 
Size Medium 
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 EACH Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB 346 Camel Wool V-Neck
BB 346 Green Wool V-Neck

Brooks Brothers "346"
Scottish Wool Crew Neck in Heather Grey
Size Medium 
Good Condition 
*$12 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB 346 Heather Grey Wool Crewneck

*CASUAL PANTS*

Orvis
Cotton Canvas "Trout Bum" in 
32W x 30 L OTR (I wear 32 in Orvis Chinos but these are a bit snug.)
Good Condition
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Trout Bum Cotton Canvas Pants 32w30L

Polo
Cotton Corduroy in Camel / Tan
32W x 30L OTR (I wear 32 in Polo Chinos but these are a bit snug.)
Excellent Condition / Lightly Worn
*$20 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Polo Camel Corduroy Pants 32W30L

Vineyard Vines
Cotton Corduroy in Bright Red
32W x 30L OTR 
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$20 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
VV Red Corduroy Pants 32W30L

*SUITS*

Brooks Brothers
Brooks-Cool Poplin in Tan - 3/2 Roll w/ Flat Front and Cuffs
42R x 36W/30L (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$100 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB Tan Poplin Suit 42R
BB Tan Poplin Suit Label

Southwick
Wool in Lt. Grey / Burgundy - 3/2 Roll w/ Flat Front
42R x 36W / Un-hemmed (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
NWT
*$125 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Southwick Lt. Grey and Burgundy Wool Suit 42R
Southwick Suit Label 1 of 2
Southwick Suit Label 2 of 2

Brooks Brothers
Wool in Charcoal Grey - 3/2 Roll w/ Flat Front and Cuffs
42R x 36W/30L (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$100 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB Charcoal Grey Suit 42R
BB Charcoal Grey Suit Label

*SPORTSCOATS*

Orvis
Older Madras Version in Red / Blue / Green / White - 3/2 Roll w/ Darts
42R (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition / Rarely Worn
*$50 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Red, Blue, Green and White Sport Coat 42R
Orvis Sport Coat Label

Orvis
Harris Tweed in Brown / Burgundy / Rust - 3/2 Roll
42R (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$150 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Harris Tweed Brown, Burgundy and Rust Sport Coat 42R
Orvis Tweed Sport Coat Label 1 of 2
Orvis Tweed Sport Coat Label 2 of 2

*SHOES / ACCESSORIES*

Gokey Boots 
Sandonna
Size 9 (Too small; should have sized up to 10 instead of down to 9)
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$125 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Gokey Sandonna Boots 1 of 2
Gokey Sandonna Boots 2 of 2

Red Wing Boots
Model 875
Size 9.5 
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$75 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Red Wing 875 Boots 1 of 3
Red Wing 875 Boots 2 of 3
Red Wing 875 Boots 3 of 3

Orvis
Surcingle Belt in Red / Blue
Size 38 (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Excellent Condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Red and Blue Surcingle Belt 1 of 2
Orvis Red and Blue Surcingle Belt 2 of 2

*JACKETS / VESTS*

LL BEAN
Waxed Cotton Vest in Green
Size Large (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
$*40 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
LL Bean Waxed Cotton Vest

Irish Setter
Upland Jacket in Green w/ Zip-out Brown Fleece Jacket
Size Large (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition
*$40 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Irish Setter Upland Jacket 1 of 3
Irish Setter Upland Jacket 2 of 3
Irish Setter Upland Jacket 3 of 3

Barbour 
Beaufort Waxed Cotton Jacket in Green w/ Zip-out Green Gillet
Size Large (Dropped weight and would prefer a smaller size; still worn occasionally)
Good Condition
*$300 Shipped CONUS (I would prefer trade straight across for Medium in similar condition)*
Link to photo:
Barbour Beaufort Waxed Cotton Jacket


----------



## Reptilicus

Sorely Caribou Boots Size 10. 10 months old, and Like new condition. Few wearings to plow the driveway and that's it. Asking $50 they are going to cost a fortune to ship.


----------



## Reptilicus

SOLD.

LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes 10" lined with thinsulate booty. Size 10. Low mileage. Heal and tread in really good condition. Little bit of the poly core in the laces is leaking out of the strings. They pretty much did that from day 1, but the laces are not compromised. $40 shipped. If you are active, these boots will keep you warm past 0F.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Paul Stuart tweed sport coat
> 2 button, darted, single vent
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to pit 21.5
> Shoulder 18.5
> Length BOC 31.5
> Sleeve 25 +1.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn wool sport coat
> 2 button, darted, single vent. needs one cuff button replaced
> Made in Canada
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Shoulder 19.5
> Length BOC 30.5
> Sleeve 24 +2
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Madison fit khaki linen sport coat
> 2 button, darted, side vents
> 
> Pit to pit 21.5
> Shoulder 19
> Length BOC 30.5
> Sleeve 24.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers bd sport shirt
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart bd shirt
> 16 x 36
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart spread collar shirt
> Size L measures 16 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers long sleeve bd linen shirt
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines long sleeve button down sport shirt
> Size L
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ties: Lands End repp 3.75. $12
> Georgetown University Shop 3.5 $12
> Brooks Brothers whimsical seashells 3.25 $12


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> A few items from my closet that are either too small or not getting much wear, plus one of the always sought after LE made in Scotland Shetlands...
> 
> Vintage Botany 500 tweed 3/2 sack
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Length BOC: 30.5
> Sleeve: 24.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Andover 3/2 sack
> 
> Pit to Pit: 20.5
> Shoulder: 17
> Length:30.5
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren silk sport coat. 3/2.5 Side vents. Darted.
> Made in Italy
> 
> Pit to Pit: 21
> Shoulder: 18.5
> Length BOC: 30
> Sleeve: 25
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Made in Scotland Shetland sweater w/ saddle shoulders
> Size XL
> 
> Pit to Pit: 25
> Length: 29
> Sleeve: 36
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> JPress yellow cotton sweater.
> Size L
> 
> Pit to Pit 25
> Length. 27
> Sleeve 34
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater
> Size M
> 
> Pit to Pit. 22.5
> Length. 27
> Sleeve. 33
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## Pentheos

*INSTANT WARDROBE: make me an offer on all three jackets.*

*48 XL Harris Tweed*

Beautiful vintage Harris Tweed, tagged 48XL, please see measurements below. Darted, two button, dual vents, and fully lined. This is a lovely, extra heavy cloth with blues, tans, and greens. It is in very good shape given it being decades old. Two minor problems, pictured below. First, there is a tear in the lining near the inner right breast pocket, but this has been repaired. Second, there is 0.25" X 0.25" inch bit of missing weave 0.25" above the right cuff. To be honest, I have owned and worn this jacket for a number of years without noticing the wear, it was only when I began scrutinizing it for sale that I saw it. That's the beauty of Harris Tweed. It would be a simple repair/reweave.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 26"
Shoulders: 23"
Back of collar: 34"
Sleeve: 24.5"

Price: $27.00 CONUS









*48 Long Brooks Brothers*

Excellent condition, union-made Brooks Brothers heavy wool jacket. Tagged 48L, please see measurements below. This jacket features a single vent, 2 buttons, darts, and is fully lined. Beautiful tans shot through with burgundy and gray. There are no issues with the jacket that I could see.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulders: 21.5"
Back of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 25"

Price: $27.00 CONUS







*48 Regular Harris Tweed*

Lovely Harris Tweed for Gerald Austin of Bond Street, London. Tagged 48R, seems longer to me. This jacket is fully lined, two buttons, darts, and no vent. The fabric is a combination of browns and tans. Excellent condition with the exception of some staining to the lining, pictured below. This obviously will not show when the jacket is worn, and I have not tried to get it out. When I received this jacket, it had enormous shoulder pads. While I loved the fabric, I didn't love those, and so I had a very competent tailor remove the padding. It is thus the softest shoulder jacket you can find.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 25.5"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Back of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 27"

Price: $27.00 CONUS


----------



## Steve Smith

New with tags and hang tags *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Regent Dark Gray Glen Plaid Saxxon Reserve Wool Suits*. The plaid is subdued to the point that these look like solid gray from more than a few feet away. These are off the rack (not custom) Regent Fit suits made in Italy. Baste stitching in place in the shoulders and sleeves, *sleeve unfinished,* button pack in pocket. Trousers unhemmed and plenty long. I am listing labeled waist sizes. There is 1/2 inch to 1 inch of vanity sizing in the waists of these trousers (actual measurement larger than the measurements listed below). Retail $2100. Price includes US shipping. $395.

Measurements:
*36R* P2P 20, Sh 17.75. Sl 24.5, L 30.25. Trousers W30
*38RSOLD* P2P 20.75, Sh18 1/8. Sl 25, L 30.5. Trousers W32
*44RSOLD* P2P 23, Sh 19.75. Sl 25.75, L 31 1/8. Trousers W44
*50R* P2P 26.25, Sh 21. Sl 26, L 32. Trousers W44

Don't drag your feet. I only have one of each size and this is an absolute steal.


----------



## FLMike

lefthand said:


> Happy New Year!! I am an occasional poster but primarily a lurker. (I read a lot but don't necessarily feel that I have that much to add.) I have bought ties, sportscoats and sweaters from members here in the past.
> 
> Anyway, I made good on my New Year's Resolution and cleaned out both my closet and drawers of my surplus items. I thought that the viewers and members of this forum would appreciate "most" (but I understand not necessarily all) of the items I have accumulated before I take them down to my local consignment shop.
> 
> A large portion of these things are available because they no longer fit me. The remainder are items that aren't really a part of my regular rotation and I feel would be better appreciated by others.
> 
> All prices below are shipped via the most economical method available from my location to your location. I will consider all reasonable counter offers to the prices I have listed here. I will also provide "bundle" pricing for multiple item purchases from the same member.
> 
> I linked all my photos from a Dropbox account. This is my first time attempting this method so please let me know if there are issues viewing the photos.
> 
> I can provide more detailed measurements or photos via PM or email. My email address is [email protected].
> 
> I don't have much opportunity to view the forum during the day so my responses will primarily come after 5pm EST. All responses will be provided in order of the questions received.


Really nice stuff, lefthand! I am very tempted by several items.


----------



## Monocle

Braces - *all prices include shipping* in USA only. * International shipping is one price $7.95 USD added to total, no matter the quantity. Offers - Yes.

*Trafalgar
A. $14
B. $14
D. $14
G. (cotton) $14
H. $14
M. Martin Dingman $10
N. PRL $12
Q. Dooney & Bourke $10
R. Dooney & Bourke (missing tab) FREE + shipping
S. No name cotton madras $8
*


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

I have my Natural Shell Cordovan Strands in size 10EE up for sale.

Here is a pic:











Hit me up if you are interested.

Price is $625

Here is the listing:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/513498/horween-natural-shell-cordovan-strands-by-allen-edmonds

They are listed on Ebay but you guys will get the discount.

Thanks.


----------



## CMDC

Update and drops...



CMDC said:


> As promised, here is the haul from the last few thrift visits...
> 
> Southwick 2 button, darted sport coat
> Very soft hand and great shoulders
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Shoulder 19.5
> Length BOC 32
> Sleeve 25
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 button tweed sack from Oakloom Tailors--made in USA
> Beautiful multicolor pattern
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Shoulder 19
> Length BOC 32
> Sleeve 25
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph A Bank red label 3/2 tweed sack
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Shoulder 19
> Length BOC 30.5
> Sleeve 24.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack--wool/silk blend
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to pit 22.5
> Shoulder 19
> Length BOC 29.5
> Sleeve 23.5
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers navy argyle v neck lambswool sweater
> Size M
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Length 27
> Sleeve 33.5
> 
> $29 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers navy argyle v neck merino sweater
> Size L
> 
> Pit to pit 23
> Length 27
> Sleeve 34
> 
> $29 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers charcoal argyle merino v neck sweater vest
> Size L
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Length 27
> 
> $26 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren long sleeve button down sport shirt--only a few wears it seems
> Size XL
> 
> $18 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End 4" repp
> Lands End 3.75 repp
> Peter Blair 3.5" print
> 
> $12 conus each


----------



## FLMike

Where is Tweedy Don's "faucet of goodies"??? They were due on Monday, I thought.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! The AE Park Avenues are size 11.5B!



WillBarrett said:


> Beautiful BB Makers tie.
> 
> $12 or offer including shipping!
> 
> First off is a pair of black Park Avenue captoes.
> 
> I'll post a few more pictures tomorrow, but wanted to get these up.
> 
> Asking $45 or offer with shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19"
> Length- 25.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking only $45 shipped!
> 
> Vintage Chaps Ralph Lauren Shetland. Marked large but could easily work for a medium.
> 
> Red with some pilling.
> 
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19"
> Length - 25"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking only $22 shipped!
> 
> Brooks Brothers Camel Hair sack in a colorful plaid. 3/2 roll and USA made. Marked 42R.
> 
> *SOLD!
> *
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 30.5
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> Asking only $30 shipped.
> 
> Lastly a great Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool blend in navy. Marked 43 R. Made in Mexico. Measurements are :
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> Asking only $30 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegovteach

FLCracka said:


> Where is Tweedy Don's "faucet of goodies"??? They were due on Monday, I thought.


Me too.....I have been checking 3-4 times a day....


----------



## TweedyDon

thegovteach said:


> Me too.....I have been checking 3-4 times a day....


My apologies--various things have intervened! But the faucet will be turned on starting tomorrow evening...!


----------



## drlivingston

TweedyDon said:


> My apologies--various things have intervened! But the faucet will be turned on starting tomorrow evening...!


What a showman! Like PT Barnum, a master of building up suspense. opcorn:


----------



## jogowill

drlivingston said:


> What a showman! Like PT Barnum, a master of building up suspense. opcorn:


Or Hitchcock, the suspense of whose films depends in part upon the audience's fear of something awful taking place offstage. I was beginning to worry about you, TD!


----------



## tuckspub

*Dunn and Co Harris Tweed*

Dunn and Co Harris Tweed Jacket that I have listed on Ebay, thought it might be of interest to fellow readers, its from 1968 but having procured it here in Dallas I think it may have been in storage for the last 40 or so years. It shows no signs of wear (how often could you wear a medium to heavy weight Harris Tweed in Dallas for goodness sake) Its a 40R and my username is tuckspub on the listing as well. I do find some bespoke jackets and suits also so you might take a look at "other items"


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> This comes from my closet. I bought this during last year's end of season sale. I took a risk on the size as there were no returns. Turns out it runs a bit small---- or I've run a bit big in the interim. Anyhow it's unworn. The second picture is the accurate color.
> 
> JPress lambswool cableknit sweater. New with tags. Scottish yarn, made in Vietnam.
> Size L
> 
> Pit to pit 21.5
> Length 26.5
> Sleeve 33.5
> 
> $50 conus


----------



## gamma68

tuckspub said:


> Dunn and Co Harris Tweed Jacket that I have listed on Ebay, thought it might be of interest to fellow readers, its from 1968 but having procured it here in Dallas I think it may have been in storage for the last 40 or so years.


I checked out the listing. May I ask what indicates the jacket is from 1968? Based on the style and labeling, it appears to be more contemporary. Dunn & Co. folded in 1996.


----------



## Christophe

Pink New Old Stock (NOS) with tags Brooks Brothers makers buttondown. Unlined collar and cuffs. 16.5 x 33. 
How's $30 sound? Less expensive and nicer than the new ones. Offers welcome!


----------



## FLMike

TweedyDon said:


> My apologies--various things have intervened! But the faucet will be turned on starting tomorrow evening...!


Dadgummit, TD. I spent my whole Friday evening sitting at my computer pressing the F5 key. All for naught.


----------



## thegovteach

FLCracka said:


> Dadgummit, TD. I spent my whole Friday evening sitting at my computer pressing the F5 key. All for naught.


LOL......I checked first thing this AM....


----------



## TweedyDon

*Over 30 sweaters--some FREE!*

*THE GREAT SWEATER POST OF 2016!*
*
I have a whole slew of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, including some Ivy classics, such as saddle-shoulder Shetlands from Scotland, Scottish cashmere, handknits, and the Preppy favorite, the 1980s LLBean Norwegian sweater!*

_*(With apologies for the delay! More items this evening!)*_



As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $25.



 

2) Patagonia. Size S. Good condition only; minor pilling throughout. $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 24 1/2.



 

3) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $22.



 

4) Harbour Classics shetland. Size L. A beautiful, classic sweater, but it does have a couple of minor holes at the hem, as shown, hence just $10, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 23; SLeeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25.



  

5) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $18.



  

6) Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater in loden green. Knitted in Great Britain. Size 46. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve; 38; length 27 3/4. Asking just $27.



 

7) Gant shawl collar sweater vest. Designed to replicate a 1960s college atheletics sweater, this is lovely! It does have some schmaltz on the right side, as shown, but this is on the surface only and will come out with the first cleaning. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $18. Chest: 20; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 25 3/4. Size S.



   

8) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $12.



 

9) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $20.



 

10) Club Room zip-neck cashmere sweater. Made from 2-ply cashmere. Excellent condition, except that the leather pull has separated, as shown (a very easy home fix!). Size XL. Chest: 24 1/4; sleeve: 34 1/2; length: 24. Asking just $20.



  

11) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $22.





12) Northern Waters cableknit shawl collar sweater. Made in the USA. A lovely example of this classic sweater! Excellent condition. Size 40. Chest: 22; sleeve: 29; length: 24 1/2. Asking just $24.



   

13) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $22.



  

14) LL Bean Norwegian sweater. THE Preppy classic sweater! This is one of the original 1980s versions, in 80% wool and 20% rayon, not the modern and inferior replication that Bean now offers. This was Made in Norway, and is in Excellent condition. Size XL-Tall. Chest: 26, sleeve: 37; length: 28. Asking just $30, shipped in the USA.



  

15) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

16) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





17) Polo Ralph Lauren cricket/tennis sweater vest. Size L. This is beautiful, but it appears to have a shadow stain on one side, only visible at certain angles and in certain lights, hence just Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 19 1/2; length: 24 1/2.



  

18) Made in England Starford Fair Isle style sweater. This has a small stain on the front, as shown, hence in Good condition only; $12 or FREE with another sweater! Size L. Chest: 20; sleeve: 33; length: 26 1/8.



  

19) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $19.



 

20) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! By Waverly. Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders; excellent condition apart from some very minor pilling to the elbow, as shown. Asking just $25. Size L. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32 3/4; length: 26 1/4.



 

21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $25, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

22) NWT Made in Scotland Wind and Rain weatherproof sweater. This appears to be a wool shell with an interior acrylic lining. New, with tags, and so in mint condition. This is designed for "sporting occasions", so if you're a ghillie in Scotland this is what you'd actually wear, rather than what Ralph Lauren thinks you should wear! Size XL. Chest: 25 1/4; sleeve: 35; length: 27. Asking just $22.



    https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/sweaters%202016/th_DSC01655_zpsktopqkpj.jpg[/IMG]

23) Wallin cashmere sweater. Size XL. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve; 34 1/2; length: 26 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

24) Grey crewneck sweater. No name or fabric content, but almost certainly cashmere. $18. Chest: 22; sleeve: 31 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Excellent condition.



 

25) Westeraway and Westerway cashmere sweater. Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $22.





26) Oliver Perry Cashmere sweater. A lovely dark plum colour. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 36; length: 27. Asking just $20.





27) Woolrich sweater in classic oatmeal. Size XL. Made in British Hong Kong. This is lovely! Chest: 22 3/4, sleeve: 26; length: 28 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $22.





 

28) LL Bean British Commando sweater. Made in England. All the features that you'd expect on a commando sweater, including elbow and shoulder reinforcements! This is tagged Large Long, but it measures more like a Extra Small Long; Chest: 17 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 27 1/2 (Commando sweaters are traditionally oversized in arms and length for warmth!) Excellent condition. Asking just $20.



  

29) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $20. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

30) Viyella vest; here, Viyella is the brand, not the fabric--this is merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22; length: 25 1/4. Asking just $20.



  

31) Le Tricot Marine sweater. Le Tricot Marine of Ireland are well-known for making THE best Guernsey sweaters available today, and while this isn't a Guernsey the quality of this sweater clearly shows why their reputation is thoroughly justified--it's absolutely gorgeous! Made in Ireland (of course), this sweater is in excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $28--a steal for a sweater of this quality!


----------



## Monocle

Vintage Barron Anderson tweed. It is a 44R. the only flaw is a tiny pencil sized tufty snag hole at the bottom of the body of the coat, on the back close to the bottom, which can indeed be fixed rather easily. It is a beautiful green tweed. Chest 23" Length 42". Shoulder 18.5" and Sleeve length 25" I retail this for more, but *$65 SHIPPED *to forum friends, if you are interested in this style and look.


----------



## adept

Steve Petix was one of my fave places to shop.


----------



## ATL

Vintage USA-made Brooks Brothers three-piece. 3 button. Tagged 39 Short with a 34 waist. I believe the jacket size, but the pants are more like a 30. Hit me up if you need it.


----------



## TweedyDon

*41 Pairs of Trousers! Langrock, Scottish Tartans, BILL'S KHAKIS, Fun cords, more!*

*I have a slew of wonderful trousers to pass on today--including some beauties from Langrock of Princeton, Scottish tartans, "fun" cords, and flanels by Corbin!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: Waist measurements are taken flat across the front (double for an actual waist measurement). The additional number indicates how many inches would be let out to increase the flat waist measurement. *

1) Majer houndstooth trousers. Vintage. Majer is one of the great American trouser makers, and they are becoming increasingly hard to find outside specialty stores such as O'Connells (and me!) These are all wool, and a lovely classic country houndstooth. Very Good/Excellent condition. (I'm always conservative in rating vintage items!) Waist: 19 1/2; Inseam 30 1/4 (+2 1/4(. Asking just $22.



 

2) Classic wool windowpane trousers. These are lovely! No fabric content or maker's name, but clearly all wool. Vintage. These have a cigarette burn on the inside of one thigh, hence FREE with another pair of trousers! Waist: 20; Inseam: 301/2 (+2).





3) Corbin Gentleman's Clothing trousers. Pathfinders! Wool/polyester. Pure 1970s..... Why, Corbin, why? Very Good condition. Waist: 19 1/2; Inseam: 29 5/8 (+2). $12. (Basically, shipping costs!)



  

4) Orvis brown houndstooth trousers. Flat front, all wool, excellent condition! Perfect for Fall and Winter and the cooler days of Spring, and ideal with tweed and cord jackets. Some minor laundry marks on interior of waistband, hence Very Good/Excellent condition.Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 31 1/2 (+1 1/4). Asking just $24.



 

5) Orvis English country check trousers. Flat front, all wool, excellent condition! Perfect for Fall and Winter and the cooler days of Spring, and ideal with tweed and cord jackets. Some minor laundry marks on interior of waistband, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 31 7/8 (+1). Asking just $24.



  

6) Canali. Made in Italy. Flat front. Lovely, versatile lighter-weight wool trousers in a miniature birdseye check. Excellent condition. Waist: 19; inseam 28 3/4 (+1 1/2). Asking just $20.



  

7) LANGROCK of Princeton windowpane trousers. Langrock was THE Ivy store of the Golden Era. A blend of polyester and wool, these feel like lightweight wool only--blends for Langrock weren't the same as blended fibres now! Flat front, and in Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; Inseam 31 3/4 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $22.



 

8) The English Shop of Princeton The Natural Shoulder Trousers by Corbin. Classic grey wool trousers, by a clothier so trad it terms its trousers Natural Shoulder! Sold by The English Shop, one of the great Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age. Very Good/Excellent condition. (I'm conservative with vintage items!) Waist: 17 1/4; Inseam 28 3/4 (+3 1/2). Asking just $19.



  

9) Heirloom Flannel by Corbin, for The English Shop of Princeton. These are beautiful! However, they do have some schmaltz on the interior of the thigh on one leg, which will likely come out with dry cleaning; hence they are in Good condition only, and so either $12 (cost of shipping) or FREE with another pair of trousers! Waist: 17 3/4; Inseam 30 1/2 (+3).



  

10) Fun cords! Asymmetric patchwork in navy and kelly green, these are a rare preppy classic. Excellent condition. Waist: 16 5/8 (+1); inseam (29 1/8 (+2 1/4). Asking just $22.



   

11) GORGEOUS Windowpane tartan trousers. Exceptionally versatile, these beautiful trousers are redolent of long Scottish weekends on the estate. Beautifully cut and all wool, these are flat front and uncuffed. They have one tiny thread pull, as shown, which is an easy fix, and a couple of small patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out easily with the first dry clean. As such, they're in very Good condition, and so just $22. Waist: 17 12/ (+1); inseam: 32 1/2 (+2).



    

12) Dress Gordon Tartan Trousers. All wool, flat front, in absolutely excellent condition. A classic holiday tartan, too! Waist: 17 1/2 (+1); inseam: 30 (+2 3/4). Asking just $22.



 

13) BEAUTIFUL tartan trousers! All wool, these are clearly a beautiful and authentic Scottish tartan--although I can't identify which one! They were originally sold by The Country Squire of Princeton NJ. They're flat front, and in excellent condition except for a minor and almost-unnoticeable surface stain, which will likely come out with the first dry clean. These are thus in Very Good/Excellent condition, and so are just $22, or offer. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2), inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2).



   

14) NWT Holiday Tartan pants. Cut from a lightweight and comfortable blend of linen and cotton, these would be perfect for Southern trads who don't wish to miss out on the Ivy holiday style! New with tags, these come complete with their original piece of patching material. They are unhemmed, and, of course, in perfect condition. Asking just $22. Tagged 36; Waist: 18 (+1), inseam: 36 1/2 (unhemmed).



   

15) NWOT Dress Stewart tartan trousers. Cut from a lightweight and comfortable blend of linen and cotton, these would be perfect for Southern trads who don't wish to miss out on the Ivy holiday style! New without tags. They are unhemmed, and, of course, in perfect condition. Asking just $22. Tagged 36; Waist: 17 7/8 (+1), inseam: 36 3/4 (unhemmed).



 

16) NWT Bill's Khakis shorts. Size 37. Excellent condition--obviously! Waist: 18 1/2. $25.

   

17) Land's End khakis. Size 40. Very small smudge on front; this will come out with their first washing. very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff. $12.

 

18) J. Peterman seersucker pants. Size 40. Excellent condition. Pleated. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/8 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking $15.

 

19) Pincord trousers. Flat front. Makers tag removed. Very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/4" (+1). $10



20) Grant Thomas Reds. 100% linen. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18; inseam: 29 5/8 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. $16

  

21) Grant Thomas 55% linen/ 45% wool trousers. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36R. Waist: 18 3/8; inseam: 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking $16.

  

22) Polo khakis. Pleated. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18 1/2; inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). $14.

   

23) NWT Grant Thomas linen pants. Size 40. Pleated. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam: 36 1/2, unhemmed. Rumpled, otherwise excellent. $15.

  

24) Orvis sturdy twills. These are heavy, and the pockets are leather trimed. They are missing a button from the back--an easy fix. Good condition. Size 42. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/2. Asking just $14.

   

25) Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" khakis. No fabric content listed, but appear to be lightweight wool. Union Made in the USA. Very Good condition. Pleated. Waist: 17 1/4; inseam 27 1/4 (+1). $12.

 

26) Corneliani wool trousers with striping. These would be wonderful with tweed! Pleated. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 31 3/4 with 1 1/4" cuff. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.

  

27) Corbin. Wonderful tweedy trousers in a miniature brown herringbone! Pleated. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/4; inseam: 31 3/4, with 1 1/4 cuff. $16

  

28) Polo khakis. Pleated. Tagged 40/30. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam 31 (+1). Asking just $14.

  

29) Brooks Brothers "346" khakis. Tagged 33/32. Waist: 16 1/2; inseam: 30 1/2". Very Good condition. $14.

  

30) Brooks Brothers khakis. Tagged 36/32. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 30 (+ 2 1/2). Asking $16.

  

31) Green shorts from the Sink R Swim SHop. No fabric content, likely linen. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 9. $10.

 

32) Hickey-Freeman Bobby Jones trousers. Pleated. Wonderful summer pants! They appear to be very lightweight wool. Small thread pull on the front, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17; inseam: 28 (+2). Just $14.

 

33) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Tagged 36/30. Waist: 18, inseam 30 (+1). Excellent condition. $14.

 

34) Brooks Brothers Khakis. Tagged 35, 31. Excellent condition. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). $15.

  

35) Yellow trousers. NWOT. All cotton, made in Canada. Excellent condition. Waist: 18, inseam: 36 1/2", unhemmed. Pleated. $15.

 

36) LL Bean Double L jeans. A preppy classic! Waist: 17 3/4; inseam 31 1/2". Very Good condition. $14.

  

37) Lauren 92% wool/ 8% cashmere blend trousers. These have a snag on the front, hence are FREE--just send me $12 for shipping! Tagged 38R. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

  

38) The English SHop of Princeton yellow shorts. These are stained at one leg and the hem, hence FREE--just send me $8 for shipping! Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 11.

   

39) NWT Ben Silver linen trousers. Absolutely beautiful! Tagged 38R. Waist: 19 1/2; inseam 31 (+1), with a 1/4" cuff. $22.

   

40) Luciano Barbera trousers. All wool, these are cut from a beautiful Donegal-esque pepper and salt tweed cloth. These were Made in Italy, and are absolutely beautiful. Naturally, they feature Barbera's signature buttons. They are pleated and cuffed, and are in excellent condition. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 27 (+1 1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $20, or offer.





  

41) Zanella trousers. These are beautiful! Made in Italy, they're a wonderful and sophisticated midnight blue. The woolen cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. They feature Zanella's signature buttons, and are pleated and cuffed. They're in absolutely excellent condition. Waist: 17 (+1 1/2); Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 1/4 cuffs. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*All now $35 or under! *

*I'd like to move these jackets quickly, as I have LOTS more to list--so this could be considered a post-holiday sale! All jackets are now $35 or less, shipped in the USA--and offers are still very welcome! And don't let the very low price dissuade you--these are beautiful jackets, including Donegal tweed by Magee of Ireland, RARE and beautiful Harris tweeds, tartans from Dunn & Co. and The English Shop of Princeton, 3/2 sack tweeds, and recent Brooks Brothers--including a custom-made Brooks with some political history attached!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*2) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*3) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton.*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made by Corbin, one THE great American Ivy clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of THE great purveyors of Ivy Style during its Golden Age, this wonderful jacket has a perfect Ivy heritage.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

The tartan that this is cut from is absolutely wonderful--clearly an authentic Scottish tartan (although I can't identify it off-hand), the colourway is absolutely beautiful and subdued, perfect for evening wear. 
Cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this beautiful jacket has two button cuffs and a single vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lovely natural shoulders--as you'd expect from a maker which had a line of TROUSERS called "The Natural Shoulder"! The buttons are all leather covered and metal shanked--these could easily be replaced with pewter if you wanted this to be a more formal evening jacket. The jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition, having been recently dry-cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*4) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*5) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*6) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*7) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*8) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*9) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*10) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*11) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*12) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*13) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*14) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*15) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*16) BEAUTIFUL Whitehouse & Hardy 3/2 sack tweed.*

Whitehouse & Hardy were located on Fifth Avenue in New York, and in their day were among one of the most traditional and expensive clothiers in that rather expensive location.... and their wares lived up to their cost!

This is a classic 3/2 sack jacket. The ligghter-midweight tweed that this is cut from had a wonderful patterning and colourway; a classic small grey herringbone base complemented by subtle overchecking in sky blue and burnt umber, this is a jacket that's versatile enough both for your Friday office and long walks with the lab. in New England. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this has the traditional leather covered metal-shanked "football" buttons--including four to each sleeve! It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 30 1/2





     

*17) Whitehouse & Hardy nailhead tweed*

Another lovely piece from Whitehouse & Hardy, the upscale Fifth Avenue haberdasher that is now long gone. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. Cut from a lovely classic nailhead tweed, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. It is in absolutely excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*18) Beautiful Donegal-esque tweed by Corbin!*

This is a beautiful, classic jacket made by one of the great American clothiers, Corbin; purveyors of Gentleman's Clothing, and a company so immersed in the Ivy style that it even produced a line of trousers called "The Natural Shoulder"! Cut from a lovely classic grey herringbone tweed flecked throughout with forest green, gorse yellow, pumpkin organce, and scarlet, in the style of Donegal tweed, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-line and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are blonde horn, and it has three button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It just needs a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8





     

*19) CLASSIC VINTAGE hacking jacket by Bond Clothes*

The cut, colourway, and patterning of this jacket are utterly 1960s Ivy! Although this is not a 3/2 sack it does have the hint of a roll at the top button, a nod to the fact that this was Union Made in the USA, and hence an AMerican take on the classic English hacking jacket. This has a three button front and subtle darts; the pockets are slanted hacking pockets, and it has twin vents. The colouring is the lovely dark and subdued tones of the 1950s and 1960s which is almost never seen today; the patterning is a lovely 1950s-style challiswork overcheck. It is half lined, and has British military shoulders. It has lovely narrow 1960s lapels!

This is a lovely, wearable jacket, but it does have some minor flaws. First, it needs a dry clean to freshen it up. Second, it has wear to the top and second buttonhole, although these are easy fixes even for a dry cleaner tailor--or else you could just ignore them! There are also splits in the lining in the centre, although I'll have these repaired before shipping.

Given these issues, this jacket is in Good, wearable condition, and hence

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29





     

*20) GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed by Magee!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in ireland by Magee, the premier makers of Donegal tweed clothing, this beautiful jacket is cut from classic Donegal tweed, woven in Donegal by traditional artisans, then washed gently in the peaty waters of the river Eske to give it its traditional softness. This is a classic grey herringbone tweed, flecked throughout with the greens, yellows, chestnuts, peats, and blues of the Irish countryside from whence it came. This jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; it has twin vents and two button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer--a steal for a Donegal tweed by Magee!

Tagged 44S, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





     

*21) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*22) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*23) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*24) RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*25) WONDERFUL Blackwatch Jacket in lighter-weight slubby wool. MADE IN THE *USA.

I assumed from the lovely slubby texture of this jacket that it was a wool-silk blend, but it turns out that it's all wool--a lovely lighter-weight cloth that's perfect for Trads in warmer climes!

This jacket also shows you why you should judge clothing items on their own merits, and not by the labels they have in them.... as although this is beautifully cut and made in the USA, it's by Tommy Hilfiger!

The jacket is a lovely lighter-weight jacket in classic Blackwatch, with a wonderful slubby texture. It's a three button front with subtle darting. Fully lined, it has a single center vent, and is in excellent condition.

It's just $26, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



   

*26) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! STUNNING and RARE Tartan Harris Tweed Hacking Jacket. Made in the UK.*

This is absolutely exquisite! Tartan Harris Tweed is very, very rare, and when done well--as here--is among some of the most beautiful tweed you'll ever see. This jacket is most definitely one of the loveliest and rarest Harris Tweeds I've seen; its closest rival was an absolutely stunning hacking jacket in Macleod tartan made by Bookster. It is, of course, an authentic Scottish tartan, but one that is beautifully subdued; a lovely lichen green and summer dusk blue as the base colours, with cream and peat black checking, overlaid with a subtle and complementary berry red window-pane overcheck. The colours are all lovely and subtle, and a testament to the natural plant dyes that they clearly originated from.

The cut and construction of the jacket do full justice to the tweed. Made by Dunn & Co.--a company that is almost synonymous in Britain and with American academics of a certain age with solid, robust, Harris Tweed jackets--in Great Britain, this jacket is cut as a British hacking jacket, with a three button front, a high equestrian collar, two front hacking pockets, twin vents, and single button cuffs. The pattern matching on the pockets and pocket flaps and the surrounding tweed is wonderful.

It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It is also in absolutely *excellent *condition; this was either never worn, or worn very, very sparingly indeed. Even the locker loop appears pristine--and that's usually the first area to show wear.

This is a really beautiful and rare jacket--a true Grail find!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press stroller--excellent condition! Size 46R.*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

Asking just $85, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26


----------



## Monocle

Vintage Tweed for Sumner's Boston. Wheat colored double breast, made for John Jantomaso*. Quite possibly the great friend of Rocky Marciano? Not authenticated, but likely. It is a beautiful coat, and has a special polka dot satin lining. Sized for a 39-40. See measurements. DM me if interested. W20.5" L40" SH17.5" SL24". Retailing for more, but *$85 f*or forum members. International will add actual shipping charges, because the coat is heavy. No smoke.


----------



## gamma68

^ Beautiful coat.


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have several wonderful pieces of outerwear to pass on today, including an utterly wearable Second World War Swedish military overcoat, a beautiful bespoke full-length overcoat with mouton fur collar, a Bean Down Coat with mouton fur collar, a wonderful Brooks Brothers tweed topcoat, and more! *

As always,* I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; *International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) 1940 SWEDISH MILITARY OVERCOAT*

Issued during the Second World War!

It's 1940. The British Channel Islands are captured by Nazi Germany, the Battle of Britain begins in the skies over the south of England in August, and Germany marches into Scandinavia.... except for neutral Sweden, although its neutrality didn't stop the increased production of war materials, "just in case".... And one of the items produced was this wonderful greatcoat.

*(See my Facebook Page WaterhollowTweed for pictures of the Nazi-occupied Channel Islands.... and lots more sartorial goodness!)​*

Issued by the Swedish military in 1940 (it carries the military production stamp noting its 1940 origin in the lining) it is unlikely that this coat saw active service; its rear half-belt still appears to carry the original basting for storage in its pocket prior to issue. (Although it might have been issued; it has metal unit insignia attached to the epaulettes.)

But had it seen service, it would have served its intended purpose--keeping a Swedish soldier warm and dry in combat--wonderfully. This is a seriously impressive coat; cut from extremely thick woolen cloth that appears to be a much thicker and warmer version of loden, the tailoring on this is incredibly impressive for what was intended to be an utterly utilitarian garment. (The chaps at the Fedora Lounge claim that the 1940s was a decade so stylish it could make a war look good... and while I disagree strongly with that--NOTHING can ever make a war look good--I agree with the spirit behind the claim: That the clothing style and quality of that era was so high that even the most functional of garments were steeped in panache.)

First, it's a classic military double-breasted greatcoat, with the beautifully stylish oversize collars and flared skirts that typify those garments. And while both features are beautifully stylish, they're both functional; the collar for neck and ear protection against cold while on active service, and the skirts to retain warmth and allow additional layering underneath. It also features a half-belt, designed to nip in the waist--producing a wonderful silhouette, yes, but far more importantly making movement from the waist much easier--such as a quick half-turn to fire at someone flanking you. And, of course, it has a single vent, for ease of movement.... That it features lapped seams throughout and the vent is a hooked vent only adds to its appeal. The vent also features a small interior metal hook closure, for neatness on parade. And, of course, the sleeves are cut for ease of movement and feature military cuffs, and the shoulders feature epaulettes.

The front is secured by Swedish military buttons featuring the three crowns of Sweden; all of these are intact. The rear half-belt is also secured by two crowned buttons at the back. This coat is half-lined.

Given that this was issued in 1940 this is in excellent condition; but I'm always conservative with rating vintage items, and this does have a small flaw; a small surface scuff on the back by the right-hand seam, as shown. It could also use a dry clean and press since it's been stored for decades--this might well remove the surface scuff, too. Although one of the metal insignias is intact it is loosely attached; the other is split in half, and also loosely attached. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition--and given its weight and durability it could easily serve you as a highly unusual and historic coat for decades to come--this is NOT a coat that needs to be babied!

*Asking just $65, boxed and shipped in the USA. This is HEAVY!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2) 
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 44 1/2 (This is a classic full-length military overcoat!)









            

*2) GORGEOUS VINTAGE BESPOKE TOPCOAT WITH LUXURIOUS FUR COLLAR*

This is absolutely wonderful--the collar is gorgeous; thick, rich, soft, and utterly luxurious; the sort of fur collar that you'll only see on bespoke garments like this one. I should note that I'm not a furrier, but since this collar appears to be constructed from one single pelt this is almost certainly a vintage mouton collar. It's in absolutely wonderful condition; this coat has clearly been professionally stored.

The collar isn't the only thing special about this coat. There is no maker's name or Union label anywhere, and from the amount of handwork that it exhibits it is clear that this is a bespoke item. Although there is no fabric content listed to is clear that this is wool; the colour is a lovely classic military slate grey. The oat is double breasted with a six button front; the buttons are supplemented with a tie belt (i.e., no buckle) in 1920s fashion. The coat is beautifully cut, and appears to be fully canvassed; the cuffs have cuff belts. This is fully lined, and features a center hook vent. It's also a lovely full length coat--a nice contrast to the rather feminine short topcoats that have been a feature of recent years.

It is in excellent condition, except for one tiny moth nibble down by the hem, as shown; this won't be seen when worn, and so could be safely ignored!

*Asking just $95, or offer, boxed shipped and insured in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 50







        

*3) SMALL AND LOVELY Brooks Brothers Double Breasted Herringbone Topcoat*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from a beautiful dark grey broad herringbone cloth that's subtly and sparingly flecked throughout with forest green, rich chestnut, and Royal blue, this is cut as a classic topcoat, with peak lapels, two flapped front pockets, a breast pocket, and a fully functional and flapped ticket pocket. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! (NB: Careful examination shows that this is NOT missing a button, despite appearances!)

This is also in a rare smaller size, and dates from when Brooks Brothers was very, very good indeed! This lovely, classic topcoat is a steal at just

*$75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 45









      

*4) Schott Down Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth, NJ, alongside the famed Perfecto motorcycle jacket, this is a stylish and utterly functional vest. It features a high collar to protect the neck from wind, two deep slash pockets--with overflaps, so that they retain their shape when not in use, and carry items more securely--and the fact that the back is longer than the front--just as a work vest should be! The vintage label is wonderful! 

*Asking just $25.

Size S; measures:*

Chest: 20
Length (back): 29
Length (front): 26



   

*5) Swedish Military Utility Jacket*

This is lovely; extremely well-designed, and very well made!

This is Swedish military issue, and retains all of its original Swedish Army buttons, featuring the Triple Crown of Sweden. The front features two flapped hacking pockets that are secured with military buttons; the placket is secured with four buttons at the top (as shown), and then further buttons at the bottom of the placket in the interior, giving this a very elegant silhouette. The interior features a flapped security pocket with button closure, while the back features two further utility pockets, with security hook and button closures. This jacket is unlined, and would be perfect for warmer days.

*This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this runs smaller; it measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2





     

*6) MA1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $19, or offer.

Tagged size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*7) VINTAGE REVERSIBLE MACKINAW FIELD JACKET by the Minnesota Woolen Co., c. 1965. *

The Minnesota Woolen Co. operated in Duluth, MN from 1916 to 1977, and specialized in wool blankets similar to Hudson Bay blankets and woolen outerwear for outdoorsman. The best testimony of the quality of their garments lies in the fact that a lot of their hunting jackets and shirt jackets are still going strong, after 40 or 50 years of hard field use; they can be readily found in usable condition through online vintage retailers or eBay.

(A short video put out by the Minnesota Woolen Co. in 1959 can be seen on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*. Please "Like" me for early chances at the goodies I post here, plus information about vintage and classic clothing!)

But while this jacket--which likely dates from the mid 1960s--is of similarly high quality, there's something very special about it: It's reversible. And the Minnesota Woolen Co. didn't make very many reversible jackets, or else they didn't survive, or else they're so beloved that they rarely make it onto the secondary market, as this is the first of its kind that I've seen. (And I've seen a lot of MWC shirt jackets!) My suspicion is that this was a fairly rare item, probably owing to its original cost. Adding the gabardine shell to the heavy wool shell would have made this quite a costly item, and I suspect that the typical customer of the MWC wasn't looking to spend a lot on his or her workwear,

So, the first point to note about this is that it's reversible. One side is the heavy bright scarlet wool that's frequently used in hunting gear from the mid 1930s to early 1970s, when it was superseded by blaze orange. The other side is tan gabardine cloth. Clearly, the idea was that you'd have a jacket that would repel rain--rather than simply soak it up, as wool does--and so enable the heavy wool to keep you warm for much longer in the field.

The scarlet side features two deep front pockets, covered with flaps secured by oversize buttons. It also features two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a front chest pocket--again, flapped and secured by an oversized button. The gabardine side features two deep handwarmer pockets and a zippered chest security pocket. Since this coat is designed to be fully reversible the sleeve cuffs have no buttons or straps of any kind, so they can be easily turned inside out. The collar is oversized and designed to stand; the coat is closed by a zipper, again, designed to function perfectly no matter which way the coat is turned. Since this is designed for woodland hunting it's cut for ease of movement, and so has venting at the seams on either side.

This also comes complete with its original hood, which, of course, can be reversed like the rest of the coat! It buttons on and it easily removeable.

Unlike most hunting coats of this vintage this has all of its original buttons intact, and the zipper is lovely and fluid. Unfortunately, the wool side has suffered some moth depredations, most noticeably on the collar. This is NO LONGER AN ISSUE, and has resulted in cosmetic damage only, but because of this this lovely jacket is in Good/Very Good condition only, and so is only

*$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements (this is c. a modern 40R):*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 19 1/4Length: 31







         

*8) BEAUTIFUL Vintage "Down Mainer" Down Coat from LL Bean, with mouton fur collar! *

This is a lovely and utterly functional coat--as you'd expect from vintage Bean! Unlike most down coats and jackets this has been designed so that the exterior presents as a normal raincoat--here, a classic single breasted, belted style with a lovely oversize mouton fur collar--rather than as a "puffy" ridged jacket. The down is contained in "packets" concealed in the interior of the coat--and unlike most "down" jackets this is the real thing, being fully insulated with goose down--rather than the more common mix of down with other plumage. This coat is thus exceptionally warm, yet very lightweight.

The front is secured by oversize leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, as well as a belt; the buckle is all leather and has no wear at all. This coat has two slash front pockets on the exterior, and a single centre vent. It also features a beautiful oversize mouton fur collar, with the fur being sourced from the USA. The sleeves have cuff belts. The original locker loop is intact.

This coat does have some wrinkling, mainly on the sides, and a couple of minor scuff marks commensurate with use. It also has a couple of white lines across the mouton collar; I have no idea what these are, but they don't detract from the appearence at all.

It was Made in the USA.

Owing to these flaws this is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain *at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *International offers welcome, with reduced shipping available.

*Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 35, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 38 1/4







         

This scuff appears *underneath* the overlapping vent flap, and so cannot be seen when worn:


----------



## Monocle

I've enjoyed these. Now passing them on. The Tweedmill I've not worn, and it is still tucked in sleeve.

Vintage Chipp wool 52" x 3" *$15*


Vintage YSL Textured Silk - Emerald *$12*


Pringle Lochcarron 3 1/8" x 58" *$25*



Tweedmill Herdwick (NEW) 3 1/8" x 58" *$25*


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Ties For Sale*




























1. Lands End Black with Yellow Stripes 57x3.5 - $12.50
2. BB - blue white pink repp. Tag missing. 60x3.5 - $12.50
3. Bert Pulizter - blue and grey - 55.5x3 - $12.50
4. Vintage Abercrombie and Fitch - racquets and ball emblematic - 55x3.5 - $12.50 
5. PL Sells of London - 17th/21st Lancers Regimental tie - poly 53 x 3.5 - $10
6. Harrods of London - Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin - A&S Highlanders Reg't Tie. 52x3.25 - $35


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pocket Squares and Bowties!*

*I have a lot of beautiful pocket squares to pass on today--many and wonderful, rare, vintage squares, with some current ones mixed in. I also have several bowties!*



​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on three or more items!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Hand made in Italy. Horses heads on a lovely forest green base. Very Good/Excellent condition; has been folded. 18" square. $18.



     

2) LOVELY! Yellow paisley square by Bloch Freres of Paris. Bloch Freres specialized in silks, and only ever had one retail location, on the Rive Gauche in Paris, in arrondissement 15e. Alas, they are now long gone. This is hand printed silk, with hand rolled edges. It was Made in England. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition; it has been folded. 17 1/4" square. $16.



   

3) Blue square with small florals and geometrics. Silk. Unknown maker; 17 1/4" square. Very Good/Excellent condition; has been folded. Just $12.



 

4) Christian Dior. Indian Paisley border with neats interior. A lovely square! Very Good/Excellent condition; it was been folded. 17 3/4" square. Just $16.



 

5) Peck & Peck was one of the great New York stores until its rapid demise in the 1970s after its sale to investors. Until then, it had personified WASP fashion on Fifth Avenue, with "Peck & Peck" being used as a shorthand in novels of the 1960s and 1950s for a certain Upper East Side look--a trend started by the novelist Joan Didion. This square is a lovely reminder of the late 1950s and early 1960s, being expressly made in Italy for the store. It's all silk, and in Good condition; it has some minor fraying on the edges, as seen. 21 3/4" square. $14.



  

6) Lovely pink and white geometric cotton square by Echo. Made in France. In Very Good condition; it has a very small blemish, as shown, which won't be seen when it is folded, and it has been folded. 20" square. $9.



   

7) Trafalgar square. Made in Italy; all silk, and hand rolled. This is a lovely square, with seersucker-type stripes in green, lilac, blue, and pink! In Very Good/Excellent condition. 13 3/4" square. $15.





   

8) Burberry. This is a headscarf, rather than a pocket square.... And she'll love it if you surprise her with this! Made in Italy, this is all silk, and in Very Good condition; it has a slight blemish in one corner, as shown, but this won't be seen when worn. This was astronomically expensive when first purchased. 30" square. Very Good condition. Asking just $29, or offer.







   

9) Blue and Forest Green silk paisley pocket square; Made in England. Vintage. In Very Good/Excellent condition, this is a classic pocket square that would be perfect with tweeds! 17" square. Just $16.



   

10) Christian Dior. Vintage. This is absolutely beautiful, and absolutely perfect for tweed! Vintage Dior squares are very collectible, and this shows why. Hand rolled in Portugal; although the main label also mysteriously claims that it was Made in Italy. All silk. 18" square. Very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. $19.





   

11) Vintage Saks Fifth Avenue square. A lovely subdued paisley in chestnut and coffee browns. Very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. 18" square. $16.



 

12) Yellow silk pocket square by Ashear. Made in Italy; hand rolled. Very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. 19" square. $12.



  

13) BEAUTIFUL red paisley pocket square. Perfect with tweed! Silk. In Very Good/Excellent condition, as this has been folded. Made in Italy. Hand rolled edges. 18 1/2" square. Asking just $16.



   

14) Liberty of London vintage grey paisley pocket square. Made in England. A lovely, classic square. 17" square. Very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. $15.



   

15) A nice basic fuchsia pink pocket square in cotton with contrast white edging. 11 1/2" square. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $5.



 

16) A lovely whimsical pocket square featuring shuttlecocks and racquets. Very Good condition. 17 1/4" square. Likely cotton. $10.



  

17) Tropical birds. This is lovely, and would be equally at home in suiting and tweed! It has a small blemish, as shown, but is overall in Very Good condition. Silk. 13 7/8" square. $12.



  

18) Classic two-tone deep wine-red pocket square by Saks Fifth Avenue. Silk. Vintage. Made in Italy. Very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. 17" square. Asking just $14.



   

19) LOVELY CLASSIC 1960s neats, with paisley medallion border and blank border. Made in England. Vintage. In Very Good/Excellent condition. 17" square. Asking just $15.





  

20) GORGEOUS Forest Green Paisley pocket square. Absolutely perfect for tweed! Vintage; Made in England. Silk. Very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. 17 1/2" square. Asking just $17.





  

21) Vintage Saks Fifth Avenue red paisley square. All silk. Perfect for tweed--and dark suiting! Made in Italy, and hand rolled. This is beautiful! 18 1/4" square. In very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. Asking just $18.



   

22) Red silk pocket square. Hand rolled edges. Very Good/Excellent condition. 17" square. $7.



  

23) Liberty of London classic blue paisley pocket square. Perfect for either tweed of suiting, this is all silk, and made in England. Vintage. Very Good/Excellent condition; this has been folded. 16 3/4" square. Asking just $15.



  

24) Red Paisley pocket square. Silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. Another lovely square that's just as suitable for tweed as for dark suiting! 18 1/2" square. $12.



 

25) Robert Talbott pocket square. Recent; this has been folded, so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition. Hand rolled edges. Silk. 15" square. $16.







*BOWTIES!*

26) Hermoso of New York bowtie. Excellent condition. $8.





27) Unknown maker. Likely silk. A lovely pale green bow with cream and blue coffee beans! Excellent condition. $10.



 

28) Unknown maker. SIlk. very Good/Excellent condition. $10.



 

29) Carrott & Gibbs. SIlk. Made in Boulder, CO. Adjusted with buttons! A lovely tie, with the start of some minor fraying, as shown, hence Good/Very Good condition. $8.



  

30) Cremieux. Silk. Lovely! Excellent condition. $12.



 

31) Carrott & Gibbs. Blue flowers on a golden background. made in Boulder, CO; adjusted with buttons! Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.



  

32) Fly-fishing bowtie; featuring tied flies. Likely silk. Very Good condition. $10.


----------



## ATL

I just picked up an AE Fifth Ave in Merlot and Delray in Black both in 10.5. These will need heels eventually due to uneven wear, but it's not terrible. Both are in pretty good condition as is. $80 shipped for the both of them.

I'll work on getting pics up.


----------



## AshScache

ATL said:


> I just picked up an AE Fifth Ave in Merlot and Delray in Black. These will need heels eventually due to uneven wear, but it's not terrible. Both are in pretty good condition as is. $80 shipped for the both of them.
> 
> I'll work on getting pics up.


Size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL

AshScache said:


> Size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah..... SIZE. 10.5


----------



## Christophe

DROP - $25, I'm open to offers! NOS BB OCBD - that's a lot of acronyms for your money.



Christophe said:


> Pink New Old Stock (NOS) with tags Brooks Brothers makers buttondown. Unlined collar and cuffs. 16.5 x 33.
> How's $30 sound? Less expensive and nicer than the new ones. Offers welcome!
> View attachment 15625
> View attachment 15626


----------



## FLMike

Christophe said:


> DROP - $25, I'm open to offers! NOS BB OCBD - that's a lot of acronyms for your money.


I wish it was Slim Fit (I suspect that didn't exist back when their OCBDs were $39), or a 16x33 (my usual size). If it was a Slim, I could justify going up a half size on the neck, but a half-size too big AND Traditional Fit....don't think that'll work. Great deal for someone, though.


----------



## tuckspub

There is a label inside the pocket that states Nov 4 / 68. Above it states R40, Dry Clean Only and 100% Polyester Lined, then some numbers below that. I am assuming that is a date of manufacture, but I by no means am certain. I am just going from the fact that the company folded some years ago. Would welcome any additional input.


----------



## CMDC

Three made in Scotland Shetlands from my closet that either are a bit small or don't get much wear.

$30 conus each or deals for multiples...

Archie Brown and Son Bermuda
Tagged M

Pit to pit 21; length 27; sleeve 33

*SOLD*



















MacMillan Fair Isle

Pit to pit 21.5; length 26.5; sleeve 33

*SOLD*



















Clansman for English Sports Shop
Tagged M

Pit to pit 21.5; length 26; sleeve 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pocket Square update*

The following pocket squares are still available: 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 16 and 17.

The yellow bowtie is also available!

All other squares and bows have been claimed; thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Eyeglasses!*

*I have four lovely pairs of eyeglasses to pass on today on behalf of another member, who's been very patient in waiting for them to appear! All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Oliver Peoples glasses. Blonde, and beautiful--just like Rita Hayworth! Made in Japan. Limited Edition. O'Malley model. The left hand arm carries the inscription: OV5183S 1171/92 AMT 45 []145 3P. Asking just $65.



 

2) Oliver Peoples. Riley R. model. Excellent condition. Come complete with case and click on shades. The left arm is inscribed: OV5004 1003 COCO 45[]20145. Asking just $75.



 

3) Grey plastic, no lenses. The right arm is inscribed 5 3/4. Asking just $35.





4) Moscot (?) sunglasses. Dark Crystal model. Inscription on right and left arms worn, but legible; some play in the left arm, but fully wearable. The case if fully functional, but the exterior is rather worn. Very Good condition. $35.


----------



## Duvel

Joseph A Bank *red label* 3/2 tweed sack
Made in USA

Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$45 conus

I just picked this up from CMDC but unfortunately it runs slightly small on me. It is in great shape, and the colorway is lovely. One nice detail not evident in the photos--the buttons depict a horse's rather regal looking head. I don't know the history of this, whether this once was a Jos A Bank detail, but I think it's one of those unique details that can elevate a jacket from great to wonderful.

I should also point out that the shoulders look like true natural shoulders to me. Some of the best I've seen on a sack tweed.

I am envious of the gentleman who ends up wearing this gem!


----------



## Bootboymn

Alright, time to de-lurk!

Shirt: 16 - 37, usually some kind of "tailored" but not "slim/extra slim/anorexic" cut works best.
Pant: 37 inch waist, 34 inseam
Jacket: 44L usually works, but I almost always end up letting the sleeves out to their max length. I'll try to update this with actual SC measurements soon.
Shoe: 13D, still learning the ropes of the different AE and Meermin lasts so I can't be more specific.

Really, I'm mostly looking for quality Dress Shirts and some solid colored suits, and maybe some Shell if they should appear. I'm also looking forward to finding a good home to some grail level "blues" I have to pass up in my thrifting due to size.


----------



## gamma68

*Scottish Shetland wool sweater for the long-gone Jacobson's*

Thick and substantial wool that puts today's BB Shetlands to shame.

* Saddle shoulders
* Tagged size L. measures 20.5 pit-to-pit, 37" sleeves (cuffs unrolled), 28" length.
* No flaws

*Asking $25 CONUS

*

------------------------------------
*
Brooks Brothers '346' bow tie*

All silk, made in Italy
Fully adjustable
As-new condition, no flaws

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Kendallroberts88

BB striped tie: 
Handmade in U.S.A. Of imported fabric
Good condition minus the fabric coming apart on the skinny end (see pictures)
Pm me for interest or offers. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Trad brand Trad item

Cricketeer light blue PPBD 16.5x36 regular cut. 2.5 inch collar with a great roll with and without a necktie.MUST IRON with a locker loop on the back. Pm. Offers or interest Mother of pear buttons. It does show signs of wear but no fraying around the cuff or collars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christophe

Christophe said:


> DROP - $25, I'm open to offers! NOS BB OCBD - that's a lot of acronyms for your money.


Sold. Thank you!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sold!



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Trad brand Trad item
> 
> Cricketeer light blue PPBD 16.5x36 regular cut. 2.5 inch collar with a great roll with and without a necktie.MUST IRON with a locker loop on the back. Pm. Offers or interest Mother of pear buttons. It does show signs of wear but no fraying around the cuff or collars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

ENDANGERED SPECIES!!!!!!

Bills Khakis may be gone forever. Will you ever be able to find them again???? Well, here's one pair in outstanding condition--a few wears at most.

M2 in brown corduroy.
Flat front. No cuff.

35 waist and 33.5 inseam

*SOLD!!!*



















Another sweater out of my closet that no longer fits...

Brooks Brothers thick merino wool in Fair Isle pattern of grays and black.
This is not the thin Merion you often find but has the thickness of a Shetland.
Size M

Pit to pit 21.5
Length 26.5
Sleeve 32.5

$28 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tuxedos! Chipp, Vintage, Aquascutum, Tartan, more!*

*To be sure, the holiday season has just passed... But if you're a true Trad that means that now is the time to buy your formalwear, at a decent discount, with plenty of time for the requisite alterations to be made before Summer concerts and weddings roll around, and it's needed again! Plus, at these prices you can own your own formalwear for less than the price of a one-night rental! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) TRAD GRAIL! Chipp Tuxedo.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Chipp--possibly the premier Ivy tailoring firm on the East Coast, which means by default the whole country--this is a classic notch lapel tuxedo. Founded in 1947 by Stanley Winston, after many years of tailoring for J. Press, Chipp was originally located at 44th and Madison in New York City, near J. Press and Brooks Brothers. At its height it employed 30 tailors and a sales force of 10... a ratio of employee specialization that is most certainly not replicated by Brooks and Press today! Chipp folded in the 1980s... although it is survived by Chipp2, run by Paul Winston, Stanley's son. (ho also happens to be an extremely kind man, from my interactions with him!)

My pictures really do NOT do this justice--this is a true beauty! fastened with a single button front, as is correct, this is darted, and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is both fully lined and half-canvassed. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. As this is a Chipp tuxedo, it was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, apart from some minor creasing at the corners of the lapels, as shown, from pressing.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4

Waist: 17 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+3 1/4)



      

*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $49, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*3) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*4) UNWORN and BEAUTIFUL Tartan Tuxedo with peak lapels!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! This is unworn; all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut, and it is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition as a result.

And it really is beautiful. Cut from worsted wool, the patterning and colourway are utterly Ivy; a wonderfully subdued and muted classic tartan. The peak lapels are satin-faced, and it features the correct single button closure. It has no cuff buttons; they were never attached, and this could be worn without. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. The two lower exterior pockets are jetted, with satin facing at the top. This has a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA for Brigg's of Providence--THE upscale traditional clothing store of Rhode Island's capital.... a worthy rival to its Boston competitors, and beloved of the Newport set.

Note that having a tartan tuxedo in your closet makes your formalwear choices much more versatile; this should be paired with the black or midnight blue trousers that accompany your regular tuxedo, and so tartans are frequently sold as odd jackets, rather than as sets.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

This is the St Andrew model, and is tagged a 44L. It measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/8







     

*5) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*6) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## CMDC

Yellow mini-gingham button down sport shirt from H Stockton of Atlanta
16 x 34

$22 conus



















Gitman Brothers made in USA 3.75" width tie. $18 conus
Turnbull and Asser made in England 3.5" width tie. $16 conus


----------



## Monocle

Drops on all of the unsold Trafalgar and PRL, etc. braces back a page or two. [1158]

Bundle some, I'll make a deal.


----------



## CMDC

Here is an absolutely wonderful polo coat is thick grey wool. I'm pretty confident that this is unworn. The breast pocket is still basted shut and the condition is flawless.

Made in the USA for Raleighs of DC, a long gone DC men's shop.

Tagged 39R

Pit to pit 21.5
Shoulder 18
Length BOC 42
Sleeve 25.5

$95 conus


----------



## CMDC

All three of these pairs of pants have little wear at best and I believe the dark olive cords are unworn.

Two pair of Polo Ralph Lauren wide wale corduroys
One pair is a very dark olive, the other British khaki
Both flat front and no cuff
Both tagged and measure 36 waist and 32 inseam

$32 conus each



















Brooks Brothers Clark fit British khaki
Flat front and no cuff
Tagged and measure 37 waist and 32 inseam

$30 conus



















Ralph Lauren Rugby ocbd
Tagged L and measures 16 x 34
$20 conus


----------



## Duvel

*Removed from sale, returning to my closet. I think it works after all! Apologies. *



Duvel said:


> Joseph A Bank *red label* 3/2 tweed sack
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Shoulder 19
> Length BOC 30.5
> Sleeve 24.5
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> I just picked this up from CMDC but unfortunately it runs slightly small on me. It is in great shape, and the colorway is lovely. One nice detail not evident in the photos--the buttons depict a horse's rather regal looking head. I don't know the history of this, whether this once was a Jos A Bank detail, but I think it's one of those unique details that can elevate a jacket from great to wonderful.
> 
> I should also point out that the shoulders look like true natural shoulders to me. Some of the best I've seen on a sack tweed.
> 
> I am envious of the gentleman who ends up wearing this gem!


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOTS OF TRADLY SHOES!*



*LOTS OF SHELL CORDOVAN!*
*
Florsheim Imperials, Hanover, Allen Edmonds, and more!*

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*​
1) GORGEOUS Shell Cordovan Taylor-Made Imperials. These are absolutely beautiful shoe, with a richness and depth to the lovely dark chestnut shell leather. They have a modern Vibram sole (likely a replacement for the original) which has clearly had very little if any wear. They feature a rare and lovely brogue detail by the eyelets. These show very little signs of wear either inside or out, and have lovely and distinctive shell creasing. The interior size markings have faded, but they seem to be an 11 D--a size which comports with their fit. (I'm an 11D). Asking just $85, or offer.... The low price is reflective of the slight doubt on sizing!





  

2) Florsheim Imperial tassel loafers. An Ivy classic, in excellent condition. Black. Size 9D. Asking just $45, or offer. Catahoula hunting dog in background not included!




 

3) Allen Edmonds "Winhall" in black. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Size 9D. Asking just $40.



   

4) Lloyd & Haig Shell Cordovan shoes. 10 1/2 B/D. Absolutely beautiful! Lloyd & Haig was a historic New York shoe store with patronized by the Ivy set; the step-son of the last proprietor, Bill Tarlow, had his wedding featured in the Style section of the New York Times, with his connection to Lloyd & Haig duly noted.

The firm was started in 1929 on Cedar Street in New York City; it soon failed, and was taken over by Ed Meyer, who a year later was joined by Sherman Tarlow, the father of the final proprietor, Bill. This partnership continued until 1956 with Meyer's death; Bill joined in 1957 and in 1958 it became a family run business for the Tarlows, with the purchase of the remaining Meyer interests. It carried shoes by Aldens, Bostonian (when they were good!) and Hanover.

The shoes were classic and sturdy, and these are no exception. Cut from a lovely thick shell with wonderful patina and creasing, these are in (Good)/Very Good condition with little wear to the soles.They are size 10 1/2 B/D. Asking just $50, or offer--a steal for a pair of shells from a historic NY company!



     

5) Classic Hanover wingtips in Shell Cordovan. Size 11 C/A. These are wonderful--classic gunboat wingtips, made by Hanover, one of the great American shoe companies! These are from the L.B. Sheppard Signature line--the top of the range line for Hanover, named after their company President. Although they are not stamped as being shell cordovan, the classic wavy creasing is the giveaway, combined with the fact that shell was commonly used in the Signature line. These shoes are absolutely wonderful--likely on a par with Alden shell, or at least very close. These are also vintage, made in the USA shoes, and are in excellent condition. Asking just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped--a steal for shells of this quality!



    

6) Allen Edmonds. 11 D. Made in the USA. Vibram soles. Very, very slight surface scuffing on one toecap and the heels, as shown, the sort you'd get from a single wear, easily polished out. Otherwise, these are excellent! Asking just $45.



   

7) Size 10 C/E. Hand-lasted, Custom made shoes, from a firm that began in 1934... although the rest of the interior inscription is too faded to read, these are some very serious, classic, study shoes indeed! They feature leather soles and the classic "suicide" v-cleat in the heel. They're in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $50, or offer; the quality is certainly a step above Allen Edmonds!



     

8) Allen Edmonds "Hancock" model. Size 11 D. Made in the USA. Excellent condition! Asking just $45.



  

9) Another pair of Classic Hanover wingtips in Shell Cordovan. Size 11 C --at least, I suspect that this is the size, as they fit well apart from being just a bit too tight on my 11D foot. (The original sizing has faded.) Made by one of the great American shoe companies! These are from the L.B. Sheppard Signature line--the top of the range line for Hanover, named after their company President. Although they are not stamped as being shell cordovan, the classic wavy creasing is the giveaway, combined with the fact that shell was commonly used in the Signature line. The build quality of these shoes is excellent! These feature a comfort arch, a leather insole, and have clearly been sparingly worn, given the lack of fading to the interior stamps on the sole. However, they do have some surface scuffs on the heels and uppers, as shown--these will easily buff out with appropriate cream use. Please note that the left toecap has what appears to be a faint stain, seen in the close-up; this can hardly be seen, but it is there. These were Made in the USA. These are in Very Good condition, and so a steal at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped--a steal for shells of this quality!





   

10) Florsheim Imperial wingtips. 11D. Classic gunboats in black! These are vintage Florsheims, and so have the incredibly solid build quality of the USA-made shoes. These have the classic leather sole with five visible nailheads and a Vibram heel. They're in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a steal at just $50!



     

11) Aristocraft Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. An Ivy classic shoe in a lovely rich dark brown shell cordovan, these were Made in the USA. There is no size marked, but they're slightly too long for me at a US 11--there's significant heel slippage--so I suspect that they're an 11 1/2 D. They have a couple of blemishs; they have some minor residue in the insoles from aftermarket insoles that were attached; these is an easy fix. They have a blemish on the right heel, as shown, and six slipped stitches at the top of that same heel, as shown--these are likely both easy fixes. They could use a good polish! Given the sizing question and the Good/Very Good condition, these are just $40, or offer--a steal for a pair of shells!



       

*Previously listed shoes.. now all with drops!*

12) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $30

     

13) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $29

     

14) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $30

   

15) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $40

     

16) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18

     

17) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20

    

18) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35


----------



## tennesseean_87

Clark's Original Desert Boots sz. 9.5 (US). Look to be nearly new. Asking $49 shipped in US OBO.


----------



## TweedyDon

I have a whole slew of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, including some Ivy classics, such as saddle-shoulder Shetlands from Scotland, Scottish cashmere, handknits, and the Preppy favorite, the 1980s LLBean Norwegian sweater!



*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $25.



 

2) Patagonia. Size S. Good condition only; minor pilling throughout. $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 24 1/2.



 

3) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $22.



 

4) Harbour Classics shetland. Size L. A beautiful, classic sweater, but it does have a couple of minor holes at the hem, as shown, hence just $10, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 23; SLeeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25.



  

5) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $18.



  

6) Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater in loden green. Knitted in Great Britain. Size 46. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve; 38; length 27 3/4. Asking just $27.



 

7) Gant shawl collar sweater vest. Designed to replicate a 1960s college atheletics sweater, this is lovely! It does have some schmaltz on the right side, as shown, but this is on the surface only and will come out with the first cleaning. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $18. Chest: 20; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 25 3/4. Size S.



   

8) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $12.



 

9) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $20.



 

10) SOLD Club Room zip-neck cashmere sweater. Made from 2-ply cashmere. Excellent condition, except that the leather pull has separated, as shown (a very easy home fix!). Size XL. Chest: 24 1/4; sleeve: 34 1/2; length: 24. Asking just $20.



  

11) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $22.





12) Northern Waters cableknit shawl collar sweater. Made in the USA. A lovely example of this classic sweater! Excellent condition. Size 40. Chest: 22; sleeve: 29; length: 24 1/2. Asking just $24.



   

13) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $22.



  

14) LL Bean Norwegian sweater. THE Preppy classic sweater! This is one of the original 1980s versions, in 80% wool and 20% rayon, not the modern and inferior replication that Bean now offers. This was Made in Norway, and is in Excellent condition. Size XL-Tall. Chest: 26, sleeve: 37; length: 28. Asking just $30, shipped in the USA.



  

15) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

16) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





17) Polo Ralph Lauren cricket/tennis sweater vest. Size L. This is beautiful, but it appears to have a shadow stain on one side, only visible at certain angles and in certain lights, hence just Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 19 1/2; length: 24 1/2.



  

18) Made in England Starford Fair Isle style sweater. This has a small stain on the front, as shown, hence in Good condition only; $12 or FREE with another sweater! Size L. Chest: 20; sleeve: 33; length: 26 1/8.



  

19) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $19.



 

20) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! By Waverly. Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders; excellent condition apart from some very minor pilling to the elbow, as shown. Asking just $25. Size L. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32 3/4; length: 26 1/4.



 

21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $25, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

22) SOLD NWT Made in Scotland Wind and Rain weatherproof sweater. This appears to be a wool shell with an interior acrylic lining. New, with tags, and so in mint condition. This is designed for "sporting occasions", so if you're a ghillie in Scotland this is what you'd actually wear, rather than what Ralph Lauren thinks you should wear! Size XL. Chest: 25 1/4; sleeve: 35; length: 27. Asking just $22.



    https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/sweaters%202016/th_DSC01655_zpsktopqkpj.jpg[/IMG]

23) Wallin cashmere sweater. Size XL. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve; 34 1/2; length: 26 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

24) Grey crewneck sweater. No name or fabric content, but almost certainly cashmere. $18. Chest: 22; sleeve: 31 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Excellent condition.



 

25) Westeraway and Westerway cashmere sweater. Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $22.





26) Oliver Perry Cashmere sweater. A lovely dark plum colour. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 36; length: 27. Asking just $20.





27) SOLD Woolrich sweater in classic oatmeal. Size XL. Made in British Hong Kong. This is lovely! Chest: 22 3/4, sleeve: 26; length: 28 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $22.





 

28) LL Bean British Commando sweater. Made in England. All the features that you'd expect on a commando sweater, including elbow and shoulder reinforcements! This is tagged Large Long, but it measures more like a Extra Small Long; Chest: 17 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 27 1/2 (Commando sweaters are traditionally oversized in arms and length for warmth!) Excellent condition. Asking just $20.



  

29) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $20. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

30) Viyella vest; here, Viyella is the brand, not the fabric--this is merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22; length: 25 1/4. Asking just $20.



  

31) Le Tricot Marine sweater. Le Tricot Marine of Ireland are well-known for making THE best Guernsey sweaters available today, and while this isn't a Guernsey the quality of this sweater clearly shows why their reputation is thoroughly justified--it's absolutely gorgeous! Made in Ireland (of course), this sweater is in excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $28--a steal for a sweater of this quality!



  *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sterling Silver Belt Buckle*

The engine-turned sterling silver belt buckle with a rectangle for engraving your initials is a staple of the Ivy wardrobe, with the classic (and expensive!) examples being made by Tiffany's and Brooks Brothers. This is a fully functional, inexpensive alternative that would fit a 1" belt. Made by Anson, this is sterling silver, and in excellent condition, with minor surface patina on the interior, as shown. It is 1 5/8" long by 1" wide, and weighs 0.4oz.

*Asking just $39, or offer, shipped in the USA.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Northumbria, Sz. 40.*

This is NOT one of the "modern" Barbours, with their lint-attracting peachfuzz "Sylkoil" finish, obnoxious embroidered logos, and fashion-forward "branding".... This is a Barbour that dates from when Barbours were made properly, in England, and were sold primarily as solid workwear to the country set, all the way from landowning Royalty down to locals who worked as beaters on their estates.

This jacket is thus finished in the original matt wax finish that made Barbour famous, not the modern peach-fuzz Sylkoil that's apparently designed to attract lint. It doesn't have an exterior logo embroidered on the flap of an outside pocket, and it was Made in South Shields, England.... Not Vietnam, Bulgaria, or Romania.

This coat is the real deal.... and, as such, is becoming increasingly rare, as these jackets are simply not made any more. Worse yet,* Barbour has recently discontinued selling both their Northumbria and Border jackets in the United States*, so once the current supplies run dry you'll only be able to secure these coats by importing them privately.

This is a Northumbria model jacket--the "Big Brother" of the classic Border, being cut to precisely the same pattern but made from heavyweight waxed cotton, rather than mid-weight wax cotton of the Border. This makes it much more durable in the field, and is likely to add some years of life to its overall longevity.

This jacket has all of the features you'd want, and none that you wouldn't. It features two deep flapped bellows pockets at the front, as well as two deep moleskin lined handwarmer slash pockets. It has two deep poacher's pockets in the interior with removeable washable pockets inside each. It has a deep zip-lined security pocket on the right-hand side of the front placket, and a velcro-fastened security pocket on the interior chest. It closes with either press studs, or a two-way Barbour zipped, with a thick ring pull for use in the cold. It features a deep interior drip strip, and the sleeves have velcro-adjustable storm cuffs. It has a corduroy collar that can stand up and then be fastened with a fully functional throat latch. It has underarm grommets for ventilation. It is lined in the classic "heavyweight" cotton lining in a classic Forest Green tartan with windowpane checking.

This Barbour is in the classic sage green. It dates from when Barbour held three Royal Warrants, proudly displayed on the label.

It is in Very Good/excellent condition, and has a couple of minor issues. It has two small cracks on the creases by the cuffs of the sleeves, as shown, some fraying on the crease on the upper part of the bellows pockets, under the flap, as shown, and about 1" of the seam needs restitching on the left bellows pocket. (An easy repair that I can have done before shipping, if you'd like.) The locker look is off on one side. It was waxed before being stored last year, and so is ready to wear.

*Asking just $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* Given its condition and the fact that most old-school Barbours now have to be shipped from the UK as the US supply has all but dried up, I am confident that this is the best value Barbour around today!

*This is a size 40; it measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: c. 33 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 (at back)
Length: 35


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Mackinaw Jacket*

This is wonderful! Cut similarly to a Barbour Border, the front features two deep bellows pockets (for shotgun shells, dog treats, gloves, and so on) as well as two deep slash handwarmer pockets. The collar is oversized, and is designed to stand up to protect your neck from the wind and cold; it also has a fully functional throat latch to ensure that it stays up in wind. It closes with either press studs or a lovely fluid YKK zipper (or both!), and features a front concealed placket, adding both that little extra bit of warmth when worn in cold conditions and providing a more streamlined and finished appearance. This jacket features a zipped interior security pocket, a full lining, and a full-length back game pocket with a zippered closure. It also features LL Bean's signature press studs. The sleeves feature storm cuffs to keep out drafts. This is a seriously warm, heavy jacket!

This was Made in the USA, and is a beautiful classic forest green.

This does have some VERY minor pilling on the sleeves, but otherwise is in excellent condition. A*sking just $49, or lower offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged L; this measures:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 31


----------



## Congresspark

*Northumbria*

Someone should take that Barbour Northumbria off Tweedy's hands. I have one of the Sylkoil ones, and it is one serious jacket. The Northumbria has so many large pockets that you'll be able to hand off your backpack to a needy college student. Layer it over a sweater and a tweed jacket, and it will stand up to pretty much any weather. This should go to a good home.
(Note: I have no commercial interest, although, of course, any time Tweedy wants to toss a 44L moss green Harris or Donegal tweed my way, he's more than welcome to do so.)


----------



## Duvel

I wish I could. I need that size tag to change to a 42 or 44.


----------



## Robertson

Unfortunately the Bill's Khakis 32 size didn't fit (I have a fourth pair not being auctioned yet). These are brand new and unworn!

Khaki, Nutmeg, Olive, all 32 x unhemmed


----------



## berry44

*Barbour Border 46 FS / FT*

Just picked up a nice Barbour Border waxed Jacket. It's in good shape with no major flaws. I haven't taken pics yet. Size 46 chest. I'd sell for $125 or trade for a Barbour Jacket or vest size 44.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad suits!*

*I have several beautiful, classic Ivy suits to pass along--including some GRAILS, such as a custom made three-piece flannel suit from Brooks Brothers, and a wonderful Custom tweed suit from Brigg's of Providence!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Custom-Made Tweed Suit, by Brigg's of Providence.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! This was made for John Brill, Princeton class of '58, who grew up on the family farm in Delaware, and spent his summers throughout his life at the family compound in Maine. A skilled attorney, after graduating from the University of Virginia law school he practiced law at the top white-shoe firm in Rhode Island, specializing in protecting family capital. He loved country pursuits, especially fishing, and had this suit made for the more formal country events in Maine and Delaware.

Sensibly, he chose Brigg's for his clothing, the traditional Ivy store of Providence, a worthy rival to Press and (old school) Brooks up the road in Boston. This suit is absolutely beautiful. Cut from sturdy basketweave tweed in cream, light brown, peat, and loden green, it is cut as a traditional English three button country jacket, with slightly oversized pocket flaps and finished cuff buttonholes. The jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined in a beautiful and country-appropriate loden green lining which picks out the loden green in the tweed weave.

The trousers are flat-front and cuffed, and feature an on-seam ticket pocket at the waistband. This suit was built on 25th January, 1979... almost 37 years ago to the day! However, you couldn't tell this from looking at it--it's in absolutely excellent condition, and could easily have been made last week. The only flaw is a couple of tiny pinholes in the lining from a dry-cleaner tag, as shown.

Tweed suits of this quality are extremely rare, so if this is your size, grab it! *Asking just $89, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 16 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 32, with a 1 3/4 cuff (+1 1/4)



      

*2) LOVELY Vintage Glen Plaid Tweed suit. Made in the USA.
*
This is lovely! Union-Made in the USA, the glen plaid patterning of this suit is a subtle and unusual combination of classic black and cream glen plaid patterning, with subtle single-thread overchecking in beautiful sunset orange and sky blue. This suit appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and a contemporary two button closure with subtle darting. The buttons are lovely, and unusual! The trousers are flat-front.

This suit is in excellent condition, and is *a bargain at just $49, or offer. 
*
*Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulders: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 5/8 (+2 1/4)



     

*3) Anderson-Little Vintage three-piece tweed suit.*

This is wonderful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone tweed, this is a truly lovely and rare three piece tweed suit, an item that's becoming increasing rare, and correspondingly sought after. The jacket is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darting; it is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and four button cuffs with finished faux buttonholes. The vest is a classic single-breasted vest with two functional front pockets. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This suit was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition except for two tiny pinhole holes on the front of the trousers, as shown. These are tiny--I only found then when doing close-up photography--and so could easily be repaired if you so desire. They are likely the result of pins; they are not moth, or tears! Given this, however, this suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $59, or offer--a real steal for a tweed three piece that was Made in the USA!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19
Inseam: 31 3/4 (+3)

Width of vest: 22
Length from tip to tip: 26 1/2



       

*
4) Brooks Brothers "Brookscool" navy 3/2 sack suit in poplin.*

This is lovely! Cut from Brooks Brothers' contemporary Brookscool poplin, 52% cotton, 18% polyester, 30% coolmax fabric. this is a classic navy blue 3/2 sack suit with the ever-desirable patch pockets with flaps. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This has a very small mark on the front, as shown; this is faint, and should easily come out with dry cleaning. It also has a tiny rub wear on the edge of the right-hand cuff, as shown. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at

*just $45, or offer.

Tagged 45R, 40W ; measurements*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 7/8
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1), with 1 3/4 cuffs.



      

*5) Classic Grey Pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Corbin.*

Corbin is one of my favourite American clothiers, and this wonderful classic suit shows why. Cut from classic, conservative grey pinstripe, this is a very high-roll 3/2 sack. It appears to be full canvass, and is half lined. It has a single centre vent, and three kissing button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Union Made in teh USA--Corbin does not run offshore manufacturing!
*
Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 , with 1 5/8 cuff (+ 1/2).





       

*
6) Brooks Brothers "Brookscool" light olive 3/2 sack suit in poplin.*

This is lovely! Cut from Brooks Brothers' contemporary Brookscool poplin, 52% cotton, 18% polyester, 30% coolmax fabric. this is a classic light olive 3/2 sack suit with the ever-desirable patch pockets with flaps. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It has a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $60, or offer.*

*Tagged 46R, 41W, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

Waist: 19 3/8
Inseam: 29 1/2, with 2" cuff. (+1)



      

*7) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS GRAIL SUIT! Brooks Brothers "Makers" Bespoke Three Piece Flannel suit!*

*Originally made for Colonel R. Edward Steele. *

This is simply WONDERFUL--a true Trad Grail! The flannel cloth from which this is cut is simply wonderful; a beautiful dark, dark navy blue in miniature herringbone so small that the suit presents as a solid dark navy unless you examine it closely. The cloth has a simply beautiful hand and drape. The jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with the traditional two button cuff; it is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. The vest features four fully functional front pockets and a back adjuster; the trousers are flat front and cuffed, just as you'd expect.

This suit was Union made in the USA 1993, but it could have been made yesterday. It's in absolutely excellent condition. This is gorgeous--a true grail piece!
*
Asking just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30

Waist: 19
Inseam: 30 1/2, with a 1 3/4" cuff. (+1 1/2)

Vest width: 20 1/4
Vest length, tip to tip: 26 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*THREE PIECE TWEED 3/2 SACK SUIT BY BROOKS BROTHERS!*

*CLAIMED!
*


*This is a true Ivy Grail item!*​
This is absolutely beautiful--a true Ivy Grail! Not only is this a tweed three piece suit, but it has all of the Ivy desiderata. First, it's a tweed three piece suit--and the tweed is wonderful, a subdued dark grey broken bone herringbone with a subtle sky-blue vertical stripe throughout. This is versatile enough for both country and office wear. The jacket is cut as a 3/2 sack, with the appropriate two button cuffs--and the build quality is wonderful. It is fully canvassed and half-lined; it has a single centre hook vent. Moreover, not only is the back seam lapped, but both side seams are as well--a true testament to the quality of this jacket. The lapel roll is beautifully liquid--and it also has flapped patch pockets!

The trousers are flat front--and they too have lapped seams down the sides. They are, of course, cuffed. The vest has four fully functional front pockets and a back adjuster. This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA during the Golden Age of Ivy Style. This was--and is--an absolutely beautiful set of clothes!

It does have some (very) minor issues. First, it could do with a dry clean to freshen it up--as you would, too, if you'd been in storage for the better part of three decades! Second, it is missing the button on the back trouser pocket--an easy and cheap fix. Finally, it has some surface schmaltz on the corner of the left cuff--this should be removable by your dry cleaner--and the zip on the trousers is a little stiff. (This could either be replaced, or else rubbing with a lead pencil might help it move more fluidly. Replacement would be an easy cheap job for your dry cleaner, though.) As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at

*CLAIMED!

I'll also include a current Brooks Brothers hanger! 

Tagged 43L for the jacket, and 38L for the trousers,but recall that this is a vintage jacket, and so the contemporary measurement would be closer to 40/41R for the jacket and 36/30 for the trousers:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 7/8, with 1 3/4" cuff, and 1 1/4 to let down.


----------



## jogowill

Robertson said:


> Unfortunately the Bill's Khakis 32 size didn't fit (I have a fourth pair not being auctioned yet). These are brand new and unworn!
> 
> Khaki, Nutmeg, Olive, all 32 x unhemmed


Do you know the actual waist measurement?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Outerwear--including a topcoat by Eisenhower's tailor! New arrivals and price drops!*

*I have some more wonderful outerwear to pass on today, including a BEAUTIFUL topcoat by GGG Clothes, tailors to Eisenhower, a wonderful Brooks Brothers tweed topcoat in a rare small size, a 1940 Swedish military overcoat, and more!*

As always, I OFFER *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Topcoat by GGG Clothes of Brooklyn--tailors to Eisenhower; now operating as Martin Greenfield Clothiers.*

*This comes complete with its original hanger!
*
This is absolutely beautiful! In the middle of the C20th GGG Clothes were one of the top tailoring firms in the country. Operating out of Brooklyn, they specialized in exceptionally high quality bespoke suits and coats, and were Eisenhower's tailor of choice when he ran for the Presidency--and then during his time in office. Martin Greenfield worked here, buying the company in 1977 and renaming it Martin Greenfield Clothiers. He continues to this day making clothes "the GGG way", and has outfitted Ford, Clinton, and Obama.

*GGG Clothes also has a part in baseball history, for its connection to the Brooklyn Dodgers and the most famous sign in baseball history--see my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed for more information! In recognition of this, I'll include a free Dodgers tie with the coat! *

This coat demonstrates why GGG Clothes was regarded as one of the top tailors in the country. The fabric is a wonderfully thick, soft, and sturdy wool in a black birdsye pattern that's so subtle that it presents as solid unless inspected very closely. The coat is a standard three button front, with the classic two-button cuffs; all of the buttons are intact and in excellent condition. The coat is fully canvassed and fully lined. The two front pockets are extremely deep, and exhibit no signs of wear; the right-hand external pocket also features an internal ticket pocket. This has a single centre vent. It has peak lapels and very natural shoulders.

It was, of course, made in the USA--indeed, it was Made in Brooklyn!--likely in the mid 1960s. (This is certainly pre 1977, when GGG became Martin Greenfield Clothiers.) It was originally sold by Harveson's of Trenton. Remember, in the 1960s Trenton wasn't the city it is now, but readily outshone its neighbor Princeton in wealth, style, and influence (if you could afford to move to Trenton from Princeton you did!) and Harveson's was one of the main stores catering to the industrial and political elite.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition. It has one tiny flaw--a tiny moth nibble by the shoulder--which I only found while doing close-up photographing. This has been looked after very carefully--as is evident from the fact that it still comes with its original hanger!--and could easily last you another three decades, or more. As such, this is a steal at

*just $69, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length (BOC): 39 1/2





       

*2) Classic Raglan topcoat*

This is a lovely, classic topcoat with raglan sleeves. Cut from mid-grey cloth, this has ornamental turn-back cuffs, a four button front closure, and a deep interior security pocket. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It has raglan sleeves. It was made in the USA. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just

*$30, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c.35 (measured like a shirt)
SHoulder: NA
Length: 40





  

*4) 1940 SWEDISH MILITARY OVERCOAT*

Issued during the Second World War!

It's 1940. The British Channel Islands are captured by Nazi Germany, the Battle of Britain begins in the skies over the south of England in August, and Germany marches into Scandinavia.... except for neutral Sweden, although its neutrality didn't stop the increased production of war materials, "just in case".... And one of the items produced was this wonderful greatcoat.

*(See my Facebook Page WaterhollowTweed for pictures of the Nazi-occupied Channel Islands.... and lots more sartorial goodness!)​*

Issued by the Swedish military in 1940 (it carries the military production stamp noting its 1940 origin in the lining) it is unlikely that this coat saw active service; its rear half-belt still appears to carry the original basting for storage in its pocket prior to issue. (Although it might have been issued; it has metal unit insignia attached to the epaulettes.)

But had it seen service, it would have served its intended purpose--keeping a Swedish soldier warm and dry in combat--wonderfully. This is a seriously impressive coat; cut from extremely thick woolen cloth that appears to be a much thicker and warmer version of loden, the tailoring on this is incredibly impressive for what was intended to be an utterly utilitarian garment. (The chaps at the Fedora Lounge claim that the 1940s was a decade so stylish it could make a war look good... and while I disagree strongly with that--NOTHING can ever make a war look good--I agree with the spirit behind the claim: That the clothing style and quality of that era was so high that even the most functional of garments were steeped in panache.)

First, it's a classic military double-breasted greatcoat, with the beautifully stylish oversize collars and flared skirts that typify those garments. And while both features are beautifully stylish, they're both functional; the collar for neck and ear protection against cold while on active service, and the skirts to retain warmth and allow additional layering underneath. It also features a half-belt, designed to nip in the waist--producing a wonderful silhouette, yes, but far more importantly making movement from the waist much easier--such as a quick half-turn to fire at someone flanking you. And, of course, it has a single vent, for ease of movement.... That it features lapped seams throughout and the vent is a hooked vent only adds to its appeal. The vent also features a small interior metal hook closure, for neatness on parade. And, of course, the sleeves are cut for ease of movement and feature military cuffs, and the shoulders feature epaulettes.

The front is secured by Swedish military buttons featuring the three crowns of Sweden; all of these are intact. The rear half-belt is also secured by two crowned buttons at the back. This coat is half-lined.

Given that this was issued in 1940 this is in excellent condition; but I'm always conservative with rating vintage items, and this does have a small flaw; a small surface scuff on the back by the right-hand seam, as shown. It could also use a dry clean and press since it's been stored for decades--this might well remove the surface scuff, too. Although one of the metal insignias is intact it is loosely attached; the other is split in half, and also loosely attached. Given these minor flaws this is in Very Good condition--and given its weight and durability it could easily serve you as a highly unusual and historic coat for decades to come--this is NOT a coat that needs to be babied!

*Asking just $60, boxed and shipped in the USA. This is HEAVY!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2) 
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 44 1/2 (This is a classic full-length military overcoat!)









            

*5) SMALL AND LOVELY Brooks Brothers Double Breasted Herringbone Topcoat*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from a beautiful dark grey broad herringbone cloth that's subtly and sparingly flecked throughout with forest green, rich chestnut, and Royal blue, this is cut as a classic topcoat, with peak lapels, two flapped front pockets, a breast pocket, and a fully functional and flapped ticket pocket. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut! (NB: Careful examination shows that this is NOT missing a button, despite appearances!)

This is also in a rare smaller size, and dates from when Brooks Brothers was very, very good indeed! This lovely, classic topcoat is a steal at just

*$69, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 45









      

*6) Schott Down Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth, NJ, alongside the famed Perfecto motorcycle jacket, this is a stylish and utterly functional vest. It features a high collar to protect the neck from wind, two deep slash pockets--with overflaps, so that they retain their shape when not in use, and carry items more securely--and the fact that the back is longer than the front--just as a work vest should be! The vintage label is wonderful! 

*Asking just $22.

Size S; measures:*

Chest: 20
Length (back): 29
Length (front): 26



   

*7) Swedish Military Utility Jacket*

This is lovely; extremely well-designed, and very well made!

This is Swedish military issue, and retains all of its original Swedish Army buttons, featuring the Triple Crown of Sweden. The front features two flapped hacking pockets that are secured with military buttons; the placket is secured with four buttons at the top (as shown), and then further buttons at the bottom of the placket in the interior, giving this a very elegant silhouette. The interior features a flapped security pocket with button closure, while the back features two further utility pockets, with security hook and button closures. This jacket is unlined, and would be perfect for warmer days.

*This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $26, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this runs smaller; it measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2





     

*8) MA1-type Blouson Parka*

For when you need warmth without weight, this would be perfect! It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a zipped security pocket on the arm, and storm cuffs.

*Asking $17, or offer.

Tagged size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 27 (large owing to bulk)
Sleeve: c. 36 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25.5



 

*9) VINTAGE REVERSIBLE MACKINAW FIELD JACKET by the Minnesota Woolen Co., c. 1965. *

The Minnesota Woolen Co. operated in Duluth, MN from 1916 to 1977, and specialized in wool blankets similar to Hudson Bay blankets and woolen outerwear for outdoorsman. The best testimony of the quality of their garments lies in the fact that a lot of their hunting jackets and shirt jackets are still going strong, after 40 or 50 years of hard field use; they can be readily found in usable condition through online vintage retailers or eBay.

(A short video put out by the Minnesota Woolen Co. in 1959 can be seen on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*. Please "Like" me for early chances at the goodies I post here, plus information about vintage and classic clothing!)

But while this jacket--which likely dates from the mid 1960s--is of similarly high quality, there's something very special about it: It's reversible. And the Minnesota Woolen Co. didn't make very many reversible jackets, or else they didn't survive, or else they're so beloved that they rarely make it onto the secondary market, as this is the first of its kind that I've seen. (And I've seen a lot of MWC shirt jackets!) My suspicion is that this was a fairly rare item, probably owing to its original cost. Adding the gabardine shell to the heavy wool shell would have made this quite a costly item, and I suspect that the typical customer of the MWC wasn't looking to spend a lot on his or her workwear,

So, the first point to note about this is that it's reversible. One side is the heavy bright scarlet wool that's frequently used in hunting gear from the mid 1930s to early 1970s, when it was superseded by blaze orange. The other side is tan gabardine cloth. Clearly, the idea was that you'd have a jacket that would repel rain--rather than simply soak it up, as wool does--and so enable the heavy wool to keep you warm for much longer in the field.

The scarlet side features two deep front pockets, covered with flaps secured by oversize buttons. It also features two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a front chest pocket--again, flapped and secured by an oversized button. The gabardine side features two deep handwarmer pockets and a zippered chest security pocket. Since this coat is designed to be fully reversible the sleeve cuffs have no buttons or straps of any kind, so they can be easily turned inside out. The collar is oversized and designed to stand; the coat is closed by a zipper, again, designed to function perfectly no matter which way the coat is turned. Since this is designed for woodland hunting it's cut for ease of movement, and so has venting at the seams on either side.

This also comes complete with its original hood, which, of course, can be reversed like the rest of the coat! It buttons on and it easily removeable.

Unlike most hunting coats of this vintage this has all of its original buttons intact, and the zipper is lovely and fluid. Unfortunately, the wool side has suffered some moth depredations, most noticeably on the collar. This is NO LONGER AN ISSUE, and has resulted in cosmetic damage only, but because of this this lovely jacket is in Good/Very Good condition only, and so is only

*$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements (this is c. a modern 40R):*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pocket Squares, Bowties, Ties, and Scarves!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on three or more items!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Hand made in Italy. Horses heads on a lovely forest green base. Very Good/Excellent condition; has been folded. 18" square. $16.



     

2) LOVELY! Yellow paisley square by Bloch Freres of Paris. Bloch Freres specialized in silks, and only ever had one retail location, on the Rive Gauche in Paris, in arrondissement 15e. Alas, they are now long gone. This is hand printed silk, with hand rolled edges. It was Made in England. It has a very faint stain near one edge, which won't be seen while worn, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. 17 1/4" square. $10.



   



3) Peck & Peck was one of the great New York stores until its rapid demise in the 1970s after its sale to investors. Until then, it had personified WASP fashion on Fifth Avenue, with "Peck & Peck" being used as a shorthand in novels of the 1960s and 1950s for a certain Upper East Side look--a trend started by the novelist Joan Didion. This square is a lovely reminder of the late 1950s and early 1960s, being expressly made in Italy for the store. It's all silk, and in Good condition; it has some minor fraying on the edges, as seen. 21 3/4" square. $10.



  

4) Lovely pink and white geometric cotton square by Echo. Made in France. In Very Good condition; it has a very small blemish, as shown, which won't be seen when it is folded, and it has been folded. 20" square. $9.



   

5) Trafalgar square. Made in Italy; all silk, and hand rolled. This is a lovely square, with seersucker-type stripes in green, lilac, blue, and pink! In Very Good/Excellent condition. 13 3/4" square. $12.





   

6) Burberry. This is a headscarf, rather than a pocket square.... And she'll love it if you surprise her with this! Made in Italy, this is all silk, and in Very Good condition; it has a slight blemish in one corner, as shown, but this won't be seen when worn. This was astronomically expensive when first purchased. 30" square. Very Good condition. Asking just $24, or offer.







   

7) A lovely whimsical pocket square featuring shuttlecocks and racquets. Very Good condition. 17 1/4" square. Likely cotton. $8.



  

8) Tropical birds. This is lovely, and would be equally at home in suiting and tweed! It has a small blemish, as shown, but is overall in Very Good condition. Silk. 13 7/8" square. $10



  

*BOWTIES!*

9) Unknown maker. Likely silk. A lovely pale green bow with cream and blue coffee beans! Excellent condition. $10.



 

10) Unknown maker. SIlk. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.



 

*TIES*

11) Gucci. A gorgeous and luxurious Gucci tie! Excellent condition. 4". $12



   

12) Paul Stuart. Made in England. A beautiful tie with a base of English mustard yellow, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12



  

13) Rubinacci Napoli tie. Lovely and classic and versatile! Excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the lining, as shown. 3 3/4". $12



   

14) Charvet. A beautiful, elegant tie..... with a couple of minor thread pulls, the worst of which is shown, which could be easy fixes. 3 1/2". $9



  

*SCARVES​*

15) Vintage B. Altman scarf. From one of the most traditional Department stores in NYC, founded in 1865, and closed in 1989. Very Good condition. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 53; Fringe: 1. Asking just $8



 

16) First Issue fringed scarf. No fabric content, bu clearly silk. Beautiful! Width: 11 1/2; Length: 58; Fringe: 3 1/4. Excellent condition. Asking $14



   

17) Camilla Ridley of London. Silk-Rayon. Width: 8; Length: 59; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $12





   

18) Robert Mackie. Made in Scotland. Multicolor stripe scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 8; Length: 56. No fringe. $10



  

19) Enya Manovani. Cashmere. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 61; fringe: 4. Asking $14.



  

20) Pierre Cardin Blue Tartan scarf. Width: 12; Length: 50; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $12.



  

21) Made in Italy blue Shepard's check scarf. Width: 9 3/4; Length: 60; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $9.



  

22) Made in England cashmere scarf. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.



   

23) John Hanly. Made in Ireland. Extra Fine Merino Wool. Absolutely beautiful! Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 59; Fringe: 2. Asking just $14.



 

24) Avoca scarf. All wool. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 57; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition, except for a small snag hole, as shown. Beautiful! Asking just $10.



   

25) Quality Royal dark forest green scarf. A classic! Made in West Germany, so this dates from before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.



  

61) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Great Britain. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; Fringe: 1/4. Asking just $8.



  

26) Johnston's of Elgin. Wallace tartan. Made in Scotland. Cashmere/Wool. Some small snag holes, as shown, hence just Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 55; Fringe: 1. Asking just $8.



   

27) Vintage burgundy scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; fringe: 1. Asking just $8.





28) Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 10; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SCARVES 2015 2/DSC00870_zpsstk8qxnj.jpg.html

29) Talbott silk scarf. Absolutely wonderful! In excellent condition. If you don't have a silk scarf, why not? They're wonderful with suits, tweeds, topcoats, overcoats, and piloting your Sopwith Camel. Width: 11; Length: 66; fringe: 1. Asking just $20.



  

29) Plaid scarf. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.


----------



## conductor

Your basic BB tweed herringbone blazer. 
Tagged 46R, very clean inside and out, no signs of wear. Union made USA.
3/2, sack cut etc. - a staple.

CLAIMED $35 shipped conus.

Pit to Pit 23.5"
Sleeve 25" + 2"
Shoulder 19"
Length from BOC - 31"


----------



## CMDC

Ties $18 conus each

Wool: JPress and Locharron 3.5" width
Robert Talbott Ancient Madder 3.5" width and Brooks Bros 3.75" width


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Left to right
BB-3.5 inches in width
BB-3.5 inches in width
Vintage Countess Mara-3.5 inches in width 
Robert Talbot grenadine-3.75 inches in width

BB- striped shirt 16.5 6/7 excellent conditions no frayed collar or cuffs

Jack Woods- repp stripe-3.5 inches in width. 
Ties$7 free shipping FedEx ground tracking information provided
Shirt $13

PM interests or offers












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1. Lands End Black with Yellow Stripes 57x3.5 - $12.50
2. BB - blue white pink repp. Tag missing. 60x3.5 - $12.50
3. Bert Pulizter - blue and grey - 55.5x3 - $12.50
4. Vintage Abercrombie and Fitch - racquets and ball emblematic - 55x3.5 - $12.50 
5. PL Sells of London - 17th/21st Lancers Regimental tie - poly 53 x 3.5 - $10
6. Harrods of London - Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin - A&S Highlanders Reg't Tie. 52x3.25 - *sold pending payment*


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Left to right
> BB-3.5 inches in width
> BB-3.5 inches in width
> Vintage Countess Mara-3.5 inches in width
> Robert Talbot grenadine-3.75 inches in width
> 
> BB- striped shirt 16.5 6/7 excellent conditions no frayed collar or cuffs
> 
> Jack Woods- repp stripe-3.5 inches in width.
> Ties$7 free shipping FedEx ground tracking information provided
> Shirt $13
> 
> PM interests or offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB paisley and Robert Talbot tie are sold.

BB striped shirt has been sold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksby

*Bill's Khakis Brandywine Jacket USA*

This jacket would be mine, but it's just a little big on me...painful!
Absolutely beautiful, comfortable and too cool for words.
This muted houndstooth, 100% wool, real leather elbow patches, Made in USA jacket is as Bill's Khakis describes "as comfortable as a sweater". It is unlined, unstructured, yet feels substantial.
3 button, that really looks better as a 3/2 roll. It should go to the cleaners for a freshening but it's really almost in new condition.
Leather buttons, leather accent trim on pockets...I have a few more photos available if requested, no problem. Like I said at the top, it's just a little too big for me(I'm a 40R/S).





Tagged at M/L this is stated as 42 on BK site:

Chest-211/2
Shoulders back-20
Sleeve-25
Length back-31

This jacket originally retailed for $495(google it)
as I understand they are no longer made in USA and are no longer 100% wool. This is a gem.

$100 paypal'd and shipped to CONUS


----------



## Jfrazi2

*Woolrich Sweater*

TweedyDon,

Thank you for the great woolrich sweater and the very nice tie you added to the box. It was great doing business with you.

Jfrazi2


----------



## Patrick06790

Here are two truly vintage Brooks Brothers short sleeve shirts. They are clean and in terrific shape. Pit to pit is 48". Call it $55 shipped CONUS for both. Spring will be here before you know it.







I also have three waxed cotton jackets kicking around - all size medium, LL Bean, Hardy, I forget what the other one is. If you are interested drop me a line, I want to get them out of here.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

I'm beginning to think big and tall men don't dress very well... Or they never get rid of their clothes lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink and Green

These are just my size - too bad they are short sleeved.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I'm beginning to think big and tall men don't dress very well... Or they never get rid of their clothes lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. I wait in vain for a 17" neck or 46 L to appear here.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Mint condition Gant ocbd must iron- yellow size 16 1/2 35, 24-25 inches pit to pit. 32 inches length back of collar down. locker loop nice long collar roll. Pm interest or offers. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

QUOTE=Kendallroberts88;1760983]I'm beginning to think big and tall men don't dress very well... Or they never get rid of their clothes lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



SlideGuitarist said:


> LOL. I wait in vain for a 17" neck or 46 L to appear here.


What are y'all looking for? I have left some nice BB pinpoints around that size at various goodwills. And I have a nice grey/blue made in Scotland Harris in 46L.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

vpkozel said:


> QUOTE=Kendallroberts88;1760983]I'm beginning to think big and tall men don't dress very well... Or they never get rid of their clothes lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are y'all looking for? I have left some nice BB pinpoints around that size at various goodwills. And I have a nice grey/blue made in Scotland Harris in 46L.[/QUOTE]

Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

SlideGuitarist said:


> LOL. I wait in vain for a 17" neck or 46 L to appear here.


I can get by in a 16 1/2 neck, the other items is what's lacking. As you stated 46-48 in suits is rare. Even a pair of flannel trousers in a 42-43 is not common.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

vpkozel said:


> QUOTE=Kendallroberts88;1760983]I'm beginning to think big and tall men don't dress very well... Or they never get rid of their clothes lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are y'all looking for? I have left some nice BB pinpoints around that size at various goodwills. And I have a nice grey/blue made in Scotland Harris in 46L.[/QUOTE]

It'd be pretty cool to see some sack suits in 46-48

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

SlideGuitarist said:


> LOL. I wait in vain for a 17" neck or 46 L to appear here.


I have a few 17" x 34" BB OCBD that I'd be willing to part with . Send me a PM if your interested.


----------



## mhj

LeeLo said:


> I have a few 17" x 34" BB OCBD that I'd be willing to part with . Send me a PM if your interested.


That's my size too. I'd like to see what you have.


----------



## efdll

mhj said:


> That's my size too. I'd like to see what you have.


Me too,


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

There's still lots of winter left, folks.



gamma68 said:


> *Scottish Shetland wool sweater for the long-gone Jacobson's*
> 
> Thick and substantial wool that puts today's BB Shetlands to shame.
> 
> * Saddle shoulders
> * Tagged size L. measures 20.5 pit-to-pit, 37" sleeves (cuffs unrolled), 28" length.
> * No flaws
> 
> *CLAIMED
> 
> *


----------



## LeeLo

Here's the first batch of shirts...All 17 x 34...more to follow:

BB Makers Pink OCBD *$25*



BB Makers Blue PPBD (frayed cuffs, and collar is barely beginning to fade) *$15*





BB Blue Pencil Stripe PPBD Slim Fit *$20*



BB Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD Extra Slim Fit *$25*


----------



## LeeLo

More BB 17 x 34 Shirts. These have all been taken in at the sides slightly (were talking tent-like to slightly less tent-like, nothing drastic)

Blue Makers PPBD *$20*
Chest - 24"



Red/White Uni-Stripe OCBD *$20*
Chest 24"



Blue Makers OCBD *$20*
Chest 23.5"


----------



## LeeLo

17 x 34 Lands End White Broadcloth BD
Sides taken in - Chest - 24"
75% cotton 25% Polyester
*$15*




17 x 34 Lands End Blue OCBD
Sides taken in - Chest 22.5"
60% Cotton 40% Polyester
*$15*


----------



## LeeLo

BB Relaxed Fit OCBD 17 x 35 *$20*




BB OCBD 17 x 35 *$20*




LL Bean 15.5 x 33 OCBD *$20

*


----------



## Dmontez

LeeLo, that is a great purge, and if they all had an extra half inch in the neck i would take the lot.

It has inspired me to finally list some things I have been too lazy to measure, and picture. 

hopefully by morning I will have it all done, a highlight just may be a three piece tweed, or an Oxxford dinner jacket?


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> LeeLo, that is a great purge, and if they all had an extra half inch in the neck i would take the lot.
> 
> *It has inspired me to finally list some things *I have been too lazy to measure, and picture.
> 
> hopefully by morning I will have it all done, a highlight just may be a three piece tweed, or an Oxxford dinner jacket?


----------



## Dmontez

*Shirts

*please message me with any questions or offers

First up we have a yellow Ben Silver OCBD with a very small hole near the sleeve gauntlet therefore this one is $15.00 shipped in the CONUS

Measures 18.5X34 with a 30" pit to pit












Hamilton out of Houston Texas is considered to be one of the best shirtmakers $30.00 shipped in the CONUS. Here is a blue spread collar from them. I have a close up of the fabric and honestly I have never seen a fabric like this before, and have no idea what it would be called. This is also a little bit thicker than most shirts. This one is likely bespoke, or at least MTM as it has no sizing tags, so I have some measurements for it.

Collar is 17 inches from the middle of the button to the middle of the button hole.
shoulders are 19.5
the sleeve is 34
and the pit to pit is 23





Andover Shop these are sold as a pair $50.00 shipped in the CONUS since they seem to be brothers, or at least cousins.

I would say these are both butcher stripes, tagged 17X34 with contrast collars in yellow/white stripe, and gray/white stripe, these shirts are identical except for the cuffs. The gray one has contrast(white) french cuffs, while the yellow one has barrel cuffs that match the body of the shirt.

Reyn Spooner for BB XXL Regent fit. I bought this one last week on clearance, and was able to get some extra discounts on it. Unfortunately the darker popover is tent like on me, so I started the return process, but BB just charged me for the new one and is going to credit me once I return this one. I figure why not pass the savings on to AAAC at my cost 26.50+7.00 shipping. The shirt is still 31.50 through BB.


----------



## Dmontez

*Suits
*
please message me with any questions, or offers.

I didn't expect to put this one up for sale, and I think this is the highlight of what I am putting up for sale tonight.

Brooks Brother Golden Fleece 2btn navy, with a light windowpane, it is super 120s fabric, and enough good cannot be said about this suit. I cannot find a single flaw in this one, and is an absolute steal at $80.00 shipped in the CONUS

Jacket
P2P 23.75
Sleeves:25 + 2 inches to let out
s2s is 21

Pants pleated and cuffed, brace buttons on the inside.
Waist 19.5
out seam 42
inseam 29 +3 inches if cuffs are sacrificed







medium brown herringbone 3 piece, made by Botany 500, three piece tweeds are rare, and this is a fine example of one. $45.00 shipped in the CONUS. The jacket has a ticket pocket, and is 3/4 lined, the lining on the sleeve will have to be repaired.

Jacket
p2p 24
sleeves 25
BOC 30.5
S2s 19.5

Vest
P2P 25.5
Length is 25

Pants flat front, and not cuffed, they also have a flap change pocket, which I think is pretty neat. 
Waist 20.5
out seam 40
inseam 28, with 2 inches to spare




Oxxford dinner jacket for Neiman Marcus $40.00 shipped in the CONUS. It is a shawl collar, 2 button with a flap over the pocket super 120's. It's not exactly traditional, but I think it is perfect for wearing with GTH tartan trousers.

P2P 25
s2s 19
sleeves 23+ 2 
BOC 31.5


----------



## LeeLo

Haha looks like I've created an monster. Besides the recent request from fellow members turns out I ran out of hangers for my closet. I figured the best way to remedy that problem was to purge.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

My own humble offering.

Mint BB light blue semi spread collar dress shirt no gauntlet button opening







size 16 1/2 36 no frayed collar or cuffs. Looks to unworn to my eyes. $30 shipped for free using Fedex ground. Pm interest or offers. 









BB- stain resistant striped tie. $7
Pm interest or offers









I also have a pair of BB 346 flat front cuffed odd wool trousers in khaki color size 42x30. 
I can take a picture of the trousers today at some point once I get the wrinkles removed from being on the hanger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Spoken for


Kendallroberts88 said:


> My own humble offering.
> 
> Mint BB light blue semi spread collar dress shirt no gauntlet button opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 16 1/2 36 no frayed collar or cuffs. Looks to unworn to my eyes. $30 shipped for free using Fedex ground. Pm interest or offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB- stain resistant striped tie. $7
> Pm interest or offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a pair of BB 346 flat front cuffed odd wool trousers in khaki color size 42x30.
> I can take a picture of the trousers today at some point once I get the wrinkles removed from being on the hanger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Update


LeeLo said:


> BB Relaxed Fit OCBD 17 x 35 _*SOLD*_


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88, why do you utilize FedEx ground? Just wondering...


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> Kendallroberts88, why do you utilize FedEx ground? Just wondering...


I receive a discount on Fedex services through my employer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I receive a discount on Fedex services through my employer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes perfect sense to me. Awesome perk! :aportnoy:


----------



## lefthand

Once more to bring this around to the bottom........

All prices below are shipped via the most economical method available from my location to your location. I will consider all reasonable counter offers to the prices I have listed here. 

I can provide more detailed measurements or photos via PM or email. My email address is [email protected].

I don't have much opportunity to view the forum during the day so my responses will primarily come after 5pm EST. All responses will be provided in order of the questions received. 

*SPORT SHIRTS*

Brooks Brothers
No - Iron Cotton in Red & Black 
Size Medium
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB Red and Black Sport Shirt

Orvis
Cotton Flannel in Green / Burgundy / Rust / White
Size Medium
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Green, Burgundy, Rust and White Sport Shirt

Orvis
Antique Oxford Cloth in Brown / Tan / Red / Black
Size Medium
Good condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Brown, Tan, Red and Black Sport Shirt

Orvis 
Cotton Twill in Red / Blue / Green / Tan
Size Medium
Good Condition
*$12 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Red, Blue, Green and Tan Sport Shirt

Orvis 
Cotton Twill in Black / Burgundy / Tan
Size Medium
Good Condition
*$12 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Black, Burgundy and Tan Sport Shirt

*OCBDs*

Brooks Brothers
Must Iron Traditional Fit in White16.5 x 33
Excellent Condition / Lightly Worn
*$22 EACH Shipped CONUS*
Link to photos:
BB White OCBD

Brooks Brothers
Must Iron Traditional Fit in Yellow 
16.5 x 33
Good Condition w/ Blemishes as Shown
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photos:
BB Yellow OCBD
Yellow OCBD Blemish

*SWEATERS*

Orvis
Cashmeres Cable Knit Crew Neck in Tangerine
Size Medium
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$30 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Tangerine Cashmere Sweater

Brooks Brothers "346"
Scottish Wool V-Neck in Green 
Size Medium 
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 EACH Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB 346 Camel Wool V-Neck
BB 346 Green Wool V-Neck

Brooks Brothers "346"
Scottish Wool Crew Neck in Heather Grey
Size Medium 
Good Condition 
*$12 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB 346 Heather Grey Wool Crewneck

*CASUAL PANTS*

Orvis
Cotton Canvas "Trout Bum" in 
32W x 30 L OTR
Good Condition
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Trout Bum Cotton Canvas Pants 32w30L

Polo
Cotton Corduroy in Camel / Tan
32W x 30L OTR
Excellent Condition / Lightly Worn
*$20 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Polo Camel Corduroy Pants 32W30L

Vineyard Vines
Cotton Corduroy in Bright Red
32W x 30L OTR 
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$20 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
VV Red Corduroy Pants 32W30L

*SUITS*

Brooks Brothers
Brooks-Cool Poplin in Tan - 3/2 Roll w/ Flat Front and Cuffs
42R x 36W/30L (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$100 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB Tan Poplin Suit 42R
BB Tan Poplin Suit Label

Southwick
Wool in Lt. Grey / Burgundy - 3/2 Roll w/ Flat Front
42R x 36W / Un-hemmed
NWT
*$125 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Southwick Lt. Grey and Burgundy Wool Suit 42R
Southwick Suit Label 1 of 2
Southwick Suit Label 2 of 2

Brooks Brothers
Wool in Charcoal Grey - 3/2 Roll w/ Flat Front and Cuffs
42R x 36W/30L
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$100 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
BB Charcoal Grey Suit 42R
BB Charcoal Grey Suit Label

*SPORTSCOATS*

Orvis
Older Madras Version in Red / Blue / Green / White - 3/2 Roll w/ Darts
42R (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition / Rarely Worn
*$50 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Red, Blue, Green and White Sport Coat 42R
Orvis Sport Coat Label

Orvis
Harris Tweed in Brown / Burgundy / Rust - 3/2 Roll
42R (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$150 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Harris Tweed Brown, Burgundy and Rust Sport Coat 42R
Orvis Tweed Sport Coat Label 1 of 2
Orvis Tweed Sport Coat Label 2 of 2

*SHOES / ACCESSORIES*

Gokey Boots 
Sandonna
Size 9 (Too small; should have sized up to 10 instead of down to 9)
Excellent Condition / Rarely Worn
*$125 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Gokey Sandonna Boots 1 of 2
Gokey Sandonna Boots 2 of 2

Red Wing Boots
Model 875
Size 9.5 
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
*$75 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Red Wing 875 Boots 1 of 3
Red Wing 875 Boots 2 of 3
Red Wing 875 Boots 3 of 3

Orvis
Surcingle Belt in Red / Blue
Size 38 (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Excellent Condition / Lightly Worn
*$15 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Orvis Red and Blue Surcingle Belt 1 of 2
Orvis Red and Blue Surcingle Belt 2 of 2

*JACKETS / VESTS*

LL BEAN
Waxed Cotton Vest in Green
Size Large (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition / Lightly Worn
$*40 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
LL Bean Waxed Cotton Vest

Irish Setter
Upland Jacket in Green w/ Zip-out Brown Fleece Jacket
Size Large (Dropped weight and no longer fits)
Good Condition
*$40 Shipped CONUS*
Link to photo:
Irish Setter Upland Jacket 1 of 3
Irish Setter Upland Jacket 2 of 3
Irish Setter Upland Jacket 3 of 3

Barbour 
Beaufort Waxed Cotton Jacket in Green w/ Zip-out Green Gillet
Size Large (Dropped weight and would prefer a smaller size; still worn occasionally)
Good Condition
*$300 Shipped CONUS (I would prefer trade straight across for Medium in similar condition)*
Link to photo:
Barbour Beaufort Waxed Cotton Jacket


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HATS!*

*CLASSIC HATS!*




*I have a whole slew of wonderful classic hats to pass on today, including Harris & Donegal tweed hats and caps, a genuine Basque beret, a wonderful stalking hat by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Made in England Tweed hat by Christy's of London. This is wonderful--a lovely classic shepherd's check hat. Originally sold by Henry Marks Ltd at the Mount Royal Hotel in Montreal, this is all wool, and in Very Good/Excellent condition. It's a size 7 1/4 (59). Asking just $25.



   

2) CLASSIC Irish Donegal tweed walking hat. This is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with berry red, pumpkin orange, gorse yellow, and Eske river blue. This was Made in Ireland, and is in excellent condition. Interior circumference measures 23 1/4. Asking just $27.





 

3) Beautiful Donegal tweed walking hat, in blackwatch colouring. Made in Ireland, this is a beautiful and rare walking hat! In excellent condition. Interior circumference 22 1/4. Asking just $25.



   

4) Scala cap. Excellent condition. Interior: 22 3/4. Asking just $18.



 

5) VINTAGE Glengarry cap--with optional peak! At first, this presents as a standard military-drab Glengarry. However, it's arranged so that it can easily covert to a peaked cap. This is the first hat I've seen like this, and I've love any information that anyone might have concerning what the insignia is (Swiss ARmy?), what this style of hat is called, and what vintage it might be. (I believe that it might be Second War issue; if not, likely no later than 1950s.) It's in very Good/Excellent condition, is a size 59--and a steal at just $30!





   

6) VINTAGE LL Bean fur hat. This carries the desirable script signature that denotes Bean at its height. This is in excellent condition, but I do not believe that it's real fur! Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior circumference 23 1/4. Asking just $22.



 

7) Donegal Tweed cap. A classic Donegal cap in grey herringbone, flecked throughout with yellow, green, blue, and pumpkin! Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. Size USA 7 1/2... Imperial measurement 7 3/8! Asking just $25.





 

8) Vintage Millar's of Ireland Tweed walking hat. Lovely vintage label! Made in Ireland. Very Good condition. Asking just $22. Interior: 22 5/8.





9) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed Trilby hat, with ornamental feather in the tweed band! Absolutely excellent condition, this is both beautiful and rare. Size 7 1/8. Asking just $35, or offer.



     

10) Pendleton tartan cap. Made in the USA. Interior: 22. very Good condition. Asking just $18.



  

11) Vintage Tweed multipanel newsboy cap. Made in Scotland by Ballentyne. Size 7. Very Good condition--some minor discoloration to the interior sweatband, as shown--and absolutely beautiful! Asking just $24.





  

12) Classic Harris Tweed Cap in blue-grey slate herringbone. Very recent, this is in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Size 7. Asking just $24.





 

13) Scottish tweed Country hat. Made by Jack Gelfer in Strathclyde, Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior: 22 1/4. Asking just $25.



  

14) WONDERFUL! A classic and rare Stalking hat. The interior label is all but destroyed, but close examination shows that this was made by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers. The exterior shell is in excellent condition; the only damage is to the interior label, and this could easily be repaired. This is thus in overall Very Good condition. Interior: 23. Asking just $28.



   

15) VINTAGE Barbour hood. Waxed cotton with tartan lining, this is designed to attach to their old-school jackets (such as the Border, Northumbria, and so on) by studs. Very Good condition; faded to a light loden green as this is an older hood! Please note that THESE HOODS ARE NO LONGER MADE! Fits all size Barbour jackets that take studded hoods (i.e., NOT the recent Sylkoil Barbours). Dates from when all Barbours were Made in England. Asking just $25.





16) VINTAGE Barbour hood. Waxed cotton with tartan lining, this is designed to attach to their old-school jackets (such as the Border, Northumbria, and so on) by studs. This is the most recent version before discontinuation of production, and features an internal wire strip at the hood edge so you can shape it. EXCELLENT condition. Please note that THESE HOODS ARE NO LONGER MADE! Fits all size Barbour jackets that take studded hoods (i.e., NOT the recent Sylkoil Barbours). Made in England. Asking just $35.



 

17) GENUINE French beret. This has some minor damage to the sweatband, as shown. Pure wool, and rain resistant, if my French is up to the task of translation here! This is a genuine French beret--and not a sold-to-tourists fashion version, either; this is the real deal. Made in France. Good/Very Good condition. If you'd like to make a nod to the genuine heroism of the Resistance, this would be the hat for you! Size 59. Asking just $18.


----------



## berry44

*Barbour Border Jacket For sale.*

Here is a great looking Barbour Border Jacket Size 46. Sell for $100 shipped.


----------



## berry44

*Nice Tie for sale!*

Great looking Cotton Tie $10 Shipped. thanks


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC RAINCOATS--Including a 1930s Macintosh, a Burberry trench, and Paul Stuart trenchcoats!*

*I have several beautiful and rare raincoats to pass on today, including an iconic Burberry trenchcoat, a wonderful 1930s Macintosh coat, two beautiful Paul Stuart trenchcoats, and a classic Aquascrutum balmacaan!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) ICONIC Burberry Trenchcoat, made for Saks of Fifth Avenue.*

You know what this is--the iconic Burberry trenchcoat. Created for use by British officers amidst the mud and carnage of the trenches of the First War, trenchcoats occasionally took to the air as flying coats--one officer of the fledgling RAF writing home in 1919 stated that after he'd crashed in the Channel he'd had to discard his Burberry, but that it was returned to him later by a fisherman who'd rescued it after it had been floating in the sea for five days. Immortalized by Bogie in Casablanca, the Burberry trench was the favored garment of George Orwell, who wore it slumped inside London cabs dashing to the Censorship Department during the Blitz just after the All-Clear, as well as private eyes from the novels of Raymond Chandler to Dashiell Hammet. And, of course, on a gentler note Audrey Hepburn wore a Burberry trench as Holly Golightly in Breakfast at Tiffany's.

MADE IN ENGLAND expressly for Saks of Fifth Avenue--the Burberrys made for particular stores tend to be more desirable--this coat features all of the bells and whistles that make the Burberry trench THE trenchcoat to own. It coat has the classic Novacheck plaid, and the belt and the cuff adjusters have leather covered buckles. It features the multiple lines of stitching at the collar to ensure that when it's flipped up against the elements it stays up, as well as the classic "lambchop" throat fastener that's concealed under the collar; the leather buckle here is also unmarked. This coat has all of its original D-rings on the belt for your maps and handgun for when you lead your chaps Over the Top (no-one who's been around explosives in a professional capacity would ever hang grenades form this belt, despite the widespread myth that this is the use for these rings), has the traditional gunflap, and the vent in the back secures closely. The throat has its original brass fasteners for a tight fit in the rain, and the epaulettes are intact and original and functional. The coat has the standard deep internal pockets (for maps, or orders), and the button-able slash pockets in the front reach both to these and also to your jacket pockets underneath. The belt is also in excellent condition, with no pulls or wear to any of the holes, and no "wringing" from being (unwisely) tied. There is no fabric content listed, but I believe that the shell of this coat is the standard 51/49 and highly durable polyester/cotton blend. This coat features the classic scalloped cape.

This coat has a few very minor issues. There is some minor sag to the sleeve cuffs, as shown, and it has a few minor scuffs and marks to the shell and the liner, as shown. It is also missing the small button that secures the vent--an easy fix! Because of these, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $165, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 46L, this measures MUCH smaller; I suggest that this is closer to a 40 or 42L. *

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve (under the arm to the cuff): 37
Length: 46 1/2 (from the bottom of the collar)
Shoulder: N/A, as the sleeves are the traditional raglan cut.







            

*2) Paul Stuart trenchcoat. MADE IN ENGLAND.*

This is beautiful! Made in Knaresborough, England, this is a wonderful modern version of the classic trenchcoat. This coat is secured by two buttons only; one large button at the top, and then a small button by the hem which secures the skirt of the coat in place, should you desire this. This gives this coat an exceptionally slim and elegant silhouette when worn, especially since it is beautifully cut. This coat features an adjustable throat latch, cuff adjusters, and leather covered buckles for both the belt and the cuff adjusters. It has a single centre vent, plaid lining, and a chain locker loop that is intact. It also has a zip on the interior for the lining, which is missing.

This is an absolutely beautiful coat that's exceptionally elegant, and which cost a small fortune new. It has s small professional repair to one sleeve, as shown, a minor watermark in the back shoulder lining, as shown, and a small pull by the belt, and so it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at just $115, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 34 1/2 
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 44 3/4







           

3) ANOTHER Paul Stuart Trenchcoat!

*2) Paul Stuart trenchcoat. MADE IN ENGLAND.*

This is beautiful! Made in Knaresborough, England, this is a wonderful modern version of the classic trenchcoat. This coat is secured by two buttons only; one large button at the top, and then a small button by the hem which secures the skirt of the coat in place, should you desire this. This gives this coat an exceptionally slim and elegant silhouette when worn, especially since it is beautifully cut. This coat features an adjustable throat latch, cuff adjusters, and leather covered buckles for both the belt and the cuff adjusters. It has a single centre vent, plaid lining, and a chain locker loop that is intact. This coat INCLUDES its original all-wool liner!

This is an absolutely beautiful coat that's exceptionally elegant, and which cost a small fortune new. It does have a few minor issues. There is some wear to the main button hole, and a tiny piece of inactive mothing to the hem of the liner, as shown. It also has some very minor initial fraying at the sleeve cuffs, and som eminor fraying to the lining by the main button. It also has a pen line on the back; this isn't that noticeable as it's low, but it is there. It also has a couple of minor blemishes, as shown. Because of these issues this coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is just $75, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 35 
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 45 3/4







                  

*
4) VINTAGE c. 1930s Original Macintosh Coat*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS and exceptionally rare!

Charles Mackintosh was the inventor of the waterproof fabric that he used to make raincoats; indeed, he could be credited with being the inventor of the raincoat as we know it today. He developed the fabric between 1823 and 1943--the date of his death--and founded the company Chas. Macintosh & Co. Unfortunately, the company's fortunes only bloomed after Charles' death with the discovery of vulcanization, first by Goodyear in the United States and then separately in 1843 in England. In 1846 the Macintosh company purchased the rights to a process that enabled single-texture fabrics to be vulcanized, and by 1851 the process was so successful that the Macintosh firm's stand at the Great Exhibition--designed to showcase British international superiority in, well, everything--won significant awards for its clothing lines.

Macintosh was purchased by Dunlop in 1923, and production on the original Manchester site only ceased in 2000--although the original factory had been destroyed by bombing in 1940 during the Second War.

While "Macintosh" was originally only applied to Macintosh's products so successful and popular were they that competitors quickly were selling their wares as Macintosh coats--as the fierce warnings from the C19th advertisement below attest!--and the name "Macintosh" quickly because established as the generic name for a rubberized waterproof coat.... and then for any raincoat at all.

This coat is a GENUINE Macintosh.

Moreover, this is a beautiful example of a vintage coat. Judging by the wonderful vintage lapel this coat dates from before the Second World War. It was not only Made in England, but was Made in London

And this is an utterly useable coat, despite its age! Cut as a standard balmacaan raincoat, this beauty features a button front with an elegant concealed placket and two deep slash front pockets, one of which reaches through so you can get into your trouser pockets without taking off your coat. It has lapped seams along the sleeves and down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has straps to adjust the sleeves to keep out the wind, and a small button to keep the vent secured. All of the original buttons for the sleeve straps and the vent are present and intact. It is fully lined--and features that essential of the 1930s in the liner, the small interior ticket pocket!

This is clearly an older coat--although you'd never guess that it's likely around 80 years old, but might think of it as dating from the 1990s, and used reasonably well. It has a small stain on the front, as shown--possibly the result of a tea spill after a bomb exploded nearby during the London Blitz--and a small snag on the left-hand elbow, both of which are shown. It also has a small snag in the bottom of the lining, as shown. If you get through your life with as little visible effects as this coat you'll have done well!

This is is superb condition for its age, which means that it is in very Good condition overall. As such, this is a true bargain at just* $125, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40; Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 36 3/4
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 43 3/4









               

*5) CLASSIC Aquascutum Balmacaan raincoat. With zip-in liner!*

This is beautiful! Cut from the classic sturdy and durable blend of 55/45 cotton/polyester--the standard blend for all high-end trenches, including Burberry!--this coat is in absolutely excellent condition. A true balmacaan raincoat, this has a button through front fastening, a single centre hook vent, and raglan sleeves. Made by Burberry's main rival, Aquascutum, in Canada, this features its original zip-out lined in classic Aquascutum check. This coat does have some very minor blemishes, as shown, but is overall in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is priced to move quickly at 
*
just $65, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 37 1/2
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 42 1/2







          

*6) Burberry BUTTON IN LINER*

Are you in despair because you've discovered that the button in liner for your vintage Burberry has stained, or has succumbed to moth? Don't fret--I have one to replace it!

This liner has no size tag, so please go by the measurements. I believe that this is all wool; it might be camelhair, but it doesn't feel like it. This is designed for old-school Burberry trenchcoats with button in liners. This type of liner is NO LONGER MADE, and hasn't been for decades! It was Made in England for Bloomingdales.

This is in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $29, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest at seam: 18, measured across.
Length, tip to tip: 39 1/2
Distance between buttonholes, measured from center to center: 8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Accessories! Bowtie, Pigskin gloves, ties, suspenders, more!*

*I have some wonderfully beautiful accessories to pass on today, including a pair of wonderful vintage pigskin gloves, a slew of pocket squares, some suspenders (braces, if you're in the UK, where "suspenders" are FAR more exciting!), a bowtie, and some scarves! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inqruies are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, _*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*_

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
GLOVES*

1) Pigskin gloves. These are wonderful! Lovely and soft, these are vintage, and in Very Good condition. (they have a tiny blemish, as shown.) They are labelled "Real Pigskin", and are sized 9--although I suspect that they are closer to a modern 8. (They'll fit if you're on the smaller end of Medium in gloves!) Asking just $22, or offer.



    

*POCKET SQUARES*

1) Made in Italy pocket square; dark navy with red spots. All silk, hand rolled, Very Good condition. 18" square. Asking just $14.



  

2) Dark navy blue with white dots. All silk; Made in England. Hand blocked silk. Vintage. Very Good condition. 16 3/4" square. Asking just $12.



  

3) Hand Made in Italy; a lovely sepia rose pink pocket square! All silk. Very Good condition. 12 1/2" square. Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.



  

4) 1940s style pocket square. 10 1/4". Silk. Korea. $5.



 

5) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Hand made in Italy. Horses heads on a lovely forest green base. Very Good/Excellent condition; has been folded. 18" square. $16.



     

6) Peck & Peck was one of the great New York stores until its rapid demise in the 1970s after its sale to investors. Until then, it had personified WASP fashion on Fifth Avenue, with "Peck & Peck" being used as a shorthand in novels of the 1960s and 1950s for a certain Upper East Side look--a trend started by the novelist Joan Didion. This square is a lovely reminder of the late 1950s and early 1960s, being expressly made in Italy for the store. It's all silk, and in Good condition; it has some minor fraying on the edges, as seen. 21 3/4" square. $10.



  

7) Ferrell Reed. A lovely whimsical pocket square featuring shuttlecocks and racquets. Very Good condition. 17 1/4" square. Cotton. $8.



  

8) Tropical birds. This is lovely, and would be equally at home in suiting and tweed! It has a small blemish, as shown, but is overall in Very Good condition. Silk. 13 7/8" square. $10



  

*BOWTIES!*

9) Unknown maker. Likely silk. A lovely pale green bow with cream and blue coffee beans! Excellent condition. $10.



 

*SUSPENDERS*

10) Likely silk, with leather attachments and brass sliders. Made in West Germany--which dates them to before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.



   

*TIES*

11) Gucci. A gorgeous and luxurious Gucci tie! Excellent condition. 4". $10



   

12) Paul Stuart. Made in England. A beautiful tie with a base of English mustard yellow, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12



  

13) Rubinacci Napoli tie. Lovely and classic and versatile! Excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the lining, as shown. 3 3/4". $12



   

14) Charvet. A beautiful, elegant tie..... with a couple of minor thread pulls, the worst of which is shown, which could be easy fixes. 3 1/2". $9



  

*SCARVES​*

15) Vintage B. Altman scarf. From one of the most traditional Department stores in NYC, founded in 1865, and closed in 1989. Very Good condition. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 53; Fringe: 1. Asking just $8



 

16) Camilla Ridley of London. Silk-Rayon. Width: 8; Length: 59; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $12





   

17) Robert Mackie. Made in Scotland. Multicolor stripe scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 8; Length: 56. No fringe. $10



  

18) Enya Manovani. Cashmere. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 61; fringe: 4. Asking $14.



  

19) Pierre Cardin Blue Tartan scarf. Width: 12; Length: 50; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $12.



  

20) Made in Italy blue Shepard's check scarf. Width: 9 3/4; Length: 60; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $9.



  

21) Made in England cashmere scarf. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.



   

22) John Hanly. Made in Ireland. Extra Fine Merino Wool. Absolutely beautiful! Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 59; Fringe: 2. Asking just $14.



 

23) Avoca scarf. All wool. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 57; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition, except for a small snag hole, as shown. Beautiful! Asking just $10.



   

24) Quality Royal dark forest green scarf. A classic! Made in West Germany, so this dates from before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.



  

25) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Great Britain. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; Fringe: 1/4. Asking just $8.



  

26) Vintage burgundy scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; fringe: 1. Asking just $8.





27) Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 10; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SCARVES 2015 2/DSC00870_zpsstk8qxnj.jpg.html

28) Plaid scarf. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.


----------



## LeeLo

More Makers Dress Shirts with those famous unlined collars and cuffs, made in the good ole' U S A...

BB Blue Makers OCBD 16 x 33 *$25*




BB Blue/White Pencil Stripe PPBD 16 x 33 *$25*


----------



## TweedyDon

*28 CLASSIC SWEATERS!*

*THE GREAT SWEATER POST OF 2016!*
*
I have a whole slew of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, including some Ivy classics, such as saddle-shoulder Shetlands from Scotland, Scottish cashmere, handknits, and three versions of the Preppy favorite, the 1980s LLBean Norwegian sweater!*





As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) OLD SCHOOL LL Bean Norwegian sweater. Rugged, hardwearing, beautiful, and made in their home country of Norway, the LL Bean Norwegian sweater debuted in 1965, and attained iconic status in the 1980s when it was featured in The Official Preppy Handbook.... a rare case of a fashion book identifying something that was already beloved, rather than trying to invent something new! This is now justly considered THE Ivy sweater.... although these are no longer made, being discontinued by Bean (or laid to "res", as Bean put it) in the late 1990s. However, this was such a popular and iconic item that bean reintroduced it in 2009--albeit with a different fabric content and sizing.

This is one of the original versions, in 80% wool and 20% rayon. Remember, THESE ARE NO LONGER MADE! This was Made in Norway, and is in Excellent condition. Moreover, this is the VERY rare dark charcoal grey and red version. Size Large. Chest: 22 3/4; Sleeve 33; Length: 25 3/4. Asking just $35, or offer.



  

2) BEAUTIFUL Aran cableknit sweater by Orvis, in a wonderful loden green. Excellent condition! Size Large. Chest: 22 3/4; Sleeve: 34 3/4; Length: 25. Asking just $27.



  

3) ANOTHER OLD SCHOOL LL Bean Norwegian sweater. Rugged, hardwearing, beautiful, and made in their home country of Norway, this is another of the original versions of this classic Ivy sweater, in 80% wool and 20% rayon. Again, THESE ARE NO LONGER MADE! This was Made in Norway, and is in Excellent condition. This is the classic grey and red version. Size Large. Asking just $30, shipped in the USA. Chest: 22 3/4; Sleeve 34; Length: 25 1/4.



  

4) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $23.



 

5) Patagonia. Size S. Good condition only; minor pilling throughout. $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 24 1/2.



 

6) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $20.



 

7) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $16.



  

8) Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater in loden green. Knitted in Great Britain. Size 46. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve; 38; length 27 3/4. Asking just $24.



 

9) Gant shawl collar sweater vest. Designed to replicate a 1960s college atheletics sweater, this is lovely! It does have some schmaltz on the right side, as shown, but this is on the surface only and will come out with the first cleaning. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and is *a bargain at just $18*. Chest: 20; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 25 3/4. Size S.



   

10) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $10.



 

11) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $18.



 








[/URL]

12) Northern Waters cableknit shawl collar sweater. Made in the USA. A lovely example of this classic sweater! Excellent condition. Size 40. Chest: 22; sleeve: 29; length: 24 1/2. Asking just $20.



   

13) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $20.



  

14) LL Bean Norwegian sweater. THE Preppy classic sweater! This is one of the original 1980s versions, in 80% wool and 20% rayon, not the modern and inferior replication that Bean now offers. This was Made in Norway, and is in Excellent condition. Size XL-Tall. Chest: 26, sleeve: 37; length: 28. Asking just $30, shipped in the USA.



  

15) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

16) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





17) Polo Ralph Lauren cricket/tennis sweater vest. Size L. This is beautiful, but it appears to have a shadow stain on one side, only visible at certain angles and in certain lights, hence just Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 19 1/2; length: 24 1/2.



  

18) Made in England Starford Fair Isle style sweater. This has a small stain on the front, as shown, hence in Good condition only; $12 or FREE with another sweater! Size L. Chest: 20; sleeve: 33; length: 26 1/8.



  

19) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $19.



 

20) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! By Waverly. Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders; excellent condition apart from some very minor pilling to the elbow, as shown. Asking just $24. Size L. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32 3/4; length: 26 1/4.



 

21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $22, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

22) Wallin cashmere sweater. Size XL. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve; 34 1/2; length: 26 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

23) Grey crewneck sweater. No name or fabric content, but almost certainly cashmere. $18. Chest: 22; sleeve: 31 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Excellent condition.



 

24) Westeraway and Westerway cashmere sweater. Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $20.





25) Oliver Perry Cashmere sweater. A lovely dark plum colour. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 36; length: 27. Asking just $20.





26) LL Bean British Commando sweater. Made in England. All the features that you'd expect on a commando sweater, including elbow and shoulder reinforcements! This is tagged Large Long, but it measures more like a Extra Small Long; Chest: 17 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 27 1/2 (Commando sweaters are traditionally oversized in arms and length for warmth!) Excellent condition. Asking just $20.



  

27) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweater in case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $20. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

28) Viyella vest; here, Viyella is the brand, not the fabric--this is merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22; length: 25 1/4. Asking just $20.



  

29) Le Tricot Marine sweater. Le Tricot Marine of Ireland are well-known for making THE best Guernsey sweaters available today, and while this isn't a Guernsey the quality of this sweater clearly shows why their reputation is thoroughly justified--it's absolutely gorgeous! Made in Ireland (of course), this sweater is in excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25--a steal for a sweater of this quality!


----------



## berry44

*Men's OCBD and Non-Iron Shirts*

_Price Drop _New here. I have these for sale or trade.

Brooks Brothers 15.5 / 34. Has a small pick on inside of collar. Does not go through to outisde. All Shirts $15 dlvd. Will trade for nice ties, Crewneck XL Sweaters, and Shirts 17.5 / 36 Slim fit

Brooks Non-Iron Yellow and Blue plaid 18 34/ 35- $16 DLVD.

TM Lewin Blue spread collar oxford 16-33 Frech $15 DLVD

Brooks Brothers 346 17.5 35 in excellent condition French Cuffs $15 Dlvd.

Brooks Non-Iron Blue 16 -34 Like New $18 DLVD.

Brooks Brothers Pink 15.5 / 32 $18 Dlvd.

Brooks Brothers White 15.5 / 32 $18 DLVD

Brooks Brothers Blue $18 DLVD

Polo Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" 16 34/35 $ 15 DLVD.

All will ship USPS. Thanks. I will be adding more as I continue to do some much needed cleaning.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic shoes and winter boots!*

*The IVY SHOE AND BOOT POST!*





*LOTS OF SHELL CORDOVAN! PLUS CLASSIC WINTER BOOTS!*
*
Florsheim Imperials, Bean Boots, Sorel winter boots, Hanover, Allen Edmonds, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*​
1) Sorel Winter Boots. Size 11. MADE IN THE USA. These are some serious winter boots! They have a steel shank for support and a removable liner insulation. These are the boots that you really want for winter! They are in excellent condition apart from some very minor surface scuffs on the ankle coverings. Asking just $49, or offer.



    

2) Bean Boots. Size 8. These are lovely; made in Maine, these are the classic pull-on Bean Boots with a strap to ensure a good fit. These are older boots, and so the upper leather section has faded over time; you can't tell this until you lift up the strap! They're listed as a size 8 on the interior. They have some minor surface scratches as shown. Very Good condition. Just $29.



    

3) LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes. I believe that these are women's; size 7. Excellent condition! Asking just $35.

    

4) GORGEOUS Shell Cordovan Taylor-Made Imperials. These are absolutely beautiful shoe, with a richness and depth to the lovely dark chestnut shell leather. They have a modern Vibram sole (likely a replacement for the original) which has clearly had very little if any wear. They feature a rare and lovely brogue detail by the eyelets. These show very little signs of wear either inside or out, and have lovely and distinctive shell creasing. The interior size markings have faded, but they seem to be an 11 D--a size which comports with their fit. (I'm an 11D). Asking just $75, or offer.... The low price is reflective of the slight doubt on sizing!





  

5) Florsheim Imperial tassel loafers. An Ivy classic, in excellent condition. Black. Size 9D. Asking just $40, or offer. Catahoula hunting dog in background not included!




 

6) Allen Edmonds "Winhall" in black. Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Size 9D. Asking just $35.



   

7) Classic Hanover wingtips in Shell Cordovan. Size 11 C/A. These are wonderful--classic gunboat wingtips, made by Hanover, one of the great American shoe companies! These are from the L.B. Sheppard Signature line--the top of the range line for Hanover, named after their company President. Although they are not stamped as being shell cordovan, the classic wavy creasing is the giveaway, combined with the fact that shell was commonly used in the Signature line. These shoes are absolutely wonderful--likely on a par with Alden shell, or at least very close. These are also vintage, made in the USA shoes, and are in excellent condition. Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped--a steal for shells of this quality!



    

8) Size 10 C/E. Hand-lasted, Custom made shoes, from a firm that began in 1934... although the rest of the interior inscription is too faded to read, these are some very serious, classic, study shoes indeed! They feature leather soles and the classic "suicide" v-cleat in the heel. They're in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $45, or offer; the quality is certainly a step above Allen Edmonds!



     

9) Another pair of Classic Hanover wingtips in Shell Cordovan. Size 11 C --at least, I suspect that this is the size, as they fit well apart from being just a bit too tight on my 11D foot. (The original sizing has faded.) Made by one of the great American shoe companies! These are from the L.B. Sheppard Signature line--the top of the range line for Hanover, named after their company President. Although they are not stamped as being shell cordovan, the classic wavy creasing is the giveaway, combined with the fact that shell was commonly used in the Signature line. The build quality of these shoes is excellent! These feature a comfort arch, a leather insole, and have clearly been sparingly worn, given the lack of fading to the interior stamps on the sole. However, they do have some surface scuffs on the heels and uppers, as shown--these will easily buff out with appropriate cream use. Please note that the left toecap has what appears to be a faint stain, seen in the close-up; this can hardly be seen, but it is there. These were Made in the USA. These are in Very Good condition, and so a steal at just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped--a steal for shells of this quality!





   

10) Florsheim Imperial wingtips. 11D. Classic gunboats in black! These are vintage Florsheims, and so have the incredibly solid build quality of the USA-made shoes. These have the classic leather sole with five visible nailheads and a Vibram heel. They're in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a steal at just $45!



     

11) Aristocraft Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. An Ivy classic shoe in a lovely rich dark brown shell cordovan, these were Made in the USA. There is no size marked, but they're slightly too long for me at a US 11--there's significant heel slippage--so I suspect that they're an 11 1/2 D. They have a couple of blemishs; they have some minor residue in the insoles from aftermarket insoles that were attached; these is an easy fix. They have a blemish on the right heel, as shown, and six slipped stitches at the top of that same heel, as shown--these are likely both easy fixes. They could use a good polish! Given the sizing question and the Good/Very Good condition, these are just $39, or offer--a steal for a pair of shells!



       

*Previously listed shoes.. now all with drops!*

12A) *Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Size 11.5D.* These were worn perhaps five times inside; the uppers show minor creasing, the soles no wear at all. These come complete with an AE shipping box (not original to the shoes), the original inner box from Brooks Brothers, and shoe bags (added by the initial owner; not originally included!) They're in excellent condition. They're in excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. *



           

12) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $30

     

13) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $29

     

14) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $25

   

15) Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $35

     

16) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18

     

17) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20

    

18) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

*New With Tags Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Madison Gray Pinstripe Suit*. Full Canvas Construction. Premium Saxxon Wool. Two Button, Single Vent. * Flat front trousers.* Jackets have baste stitching in place on shoulders and sleeves, button packs included. Trousers are unhemmed. Price tags, sleeve tags and Saxxon hang tags in place. Retail $1900. Made in Italy. *$395.*

Sizes 36S 42XL 45R 46XL 48R 50XL 52L 54L 54XL available. Message me and I will provide measurements for your size.

*36S* P2P 19.5, Sh 17 5/8, Sl 23 unfinished, L 29.25. Trousers W30, L unhemmed.
*45R* P2P 23.75, Sh 20 1/8, Sl 24.75, L 31.25 Trousers tagged W40, measure W41 , unhemmed.
*48R* P2P 25, Sh 20.75, Sl 25 unfinished, L 31.5. Trousers W43 L unhemmed.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any BB repp ties anyone looking to part with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

NWT- White ocbd maker- BB 16 1/2 35. Nice collar roll

Made in USA

$30 pm offers or interest 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Going to just put this out there and see if anyone is interested before I put it on e-Bay.

I was fortunate enough to thrift a nice Breville milk frother last week. It appears to be missing a lid but the pieces require seem to be ones that can be cheaply and efficiently acquired. I'm going to run a test on it later to make sure it works. If anyone is interested, let me know.

I can post pictures later tonight and I will probably ask for - as Raylan GIvens would put it - a goodly sum with shiping included. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NicholasJenkins

Wanted to buy: blue Brooks Makers (must iron) or J. Press 15.5 x 33 or 15.5 x 34 button down Oxford cloth shirts. Please PM me if you've got 'em and want to part with 'em. Thanks.


----------



## CornoUltimo

^^^ I could also use some OCBD's in blue or blue uni stripe. 15.5x32 or x33, preferably must iron, slim fits are fine.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump!



WillBarrett said:


> Beautiful BB Makers tie.
> 
> $12 or offer including shipping!
> 
> First off is a pair of black Park Avenue cap toes in size 11.5B.
> 
> Asking $50 or offer shipped!
> 
> Vintage Chaps Ralph Lauren Shetland. Marked large but could easily work for a medium.
> 
> Red with some pilling.
> 
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19"
> Length - 25"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking only $22 shipped!
> 
> Lastly a great Brooks Brothers silk/linen/wool blend in navy. Marked 43 R. Made in Mexico. Measurements are :
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 24"
> 
> Asking only $30 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP!



WillBarrett said:


> A few shirts as I clean things out.
> 
> BB must iron cotton. Bright red stripes in size 16.5x33. Asking $18 or offer shipped.
> 
> J. Crew casual point collar stripes in maroon. Fit is around 15.5x33. A little wear but a serviceable shirt for students. Asking $12.
> 
> Robert Talbott spread collar shirt in pink windowpane. Heavy cloth. Size large or 16.5 in neck with a sleeve length around 35. Made in USA. Great shirt! Asking $22 or offer.
> 
> Gitman Brothers spread pinpoint size 16.5x33. Color is sort of a French blue. Made in USA. Asking $18 or offer.
> 
> Vintage polo from Izod Lacoste. Made in USA. Long tennis tail! Marked a size large but size is around a small. One small mark as noted. Asking $15 or offer shipped.
> 
> Bonobos fun OCBD in color block stripes. Great Oxford in terms of weight and cut. Size large - it is what it is. Asking $18 shipped.
> 
> Finally:
> 
> Blue polo from Lacoste. Size 6 which is around a medium-large hybrid. Asking $18 shipped or offer.
> 
> Thanks and please get in touch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

*UPDATE*

BB Makers Pink OCBD 17 x 34 *SOLD*



Red/White Uni-Stripe OCBD 17 x 34 *SOLD

*

BB Relaxed Fit OCBD 17 x 35 *SOLD*



BB Blue Makers OCBD 16 x 33 *SOLD*



BB Makers Blue PPBD 17 x 34 
(frayed cuffs, and collar is barely beginning to fray) 
*$15*





BB Blue Pencil Stripe PPBD Slim Fit 17 x 34 *$20*



BB Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD Extra Slim Fit 17 x 34 *$25*



17 x 34 Lands End White Broadcloth BD
Sides taken in* 
Chest - 24"
75% cotton 25% Polyester
*$15*




17 x 34 Lands End Blue OCBD
Sides taken in* 
Chest - 22.5"
60% Cotton 40% Polyester
*$15*




BB OCBD 17 x 35 *$20*




LL Bean OCBD 15.5 x 33 *$20

*


BB Blue/White Pencil Stripe PPBD 16 x 33 *$25*




Blue Makers PPBD 17 x 34 *$20*
Sides taken in* 
Chest - 24"
*

*
Blue Makers OCBD 17 x 34 *$20*
Sides taken in*
Chest 23.5"*

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Vintage JAB red label (good ole days from what I've read) striped tie. Burgundy, blue, white. Handmade in Canada. 3 inches in width. $10 shipped free using FedEx ground. Pm offers or interest ( I'm also interested in a trade of another rep tie of equal value and condition)


NWT Brooks Brothers White Ocbd: 16 1/2 35 no fraying on the cuffs or collar. Assuming it's some olde stock or something since the label has been marked through. $30 shipped free with Fedex ground pm offers or interests 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> NWT Brooks Brothers White Ocbd: 16 1/2 35 no fraying on the cuffs or collar. Assuming it's some olde stock or something since the label has been marked through. $30 shipped free with Fedex ground pm offers or interests
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since it's a blue label, does that mean it's a Slim Fit?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

FLCracka said:


> Since it's a blue label, does that mean it's a Slim Fit?


Does it? If so thanks for informing me, I don't know all the fit's associated with the colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

First one of these I've found. Very nice...

Drake's blue ocbd
Made in Italy
16.5 x 35

$26 conus



















Brooks Brothers long sleeve button down sport shirt
Size L

$22 conus



















Luciano Barbera silk / cotton tie
Made in Italy
3.5" width

$17 conus


----------



## AWZ

I have some Items for sale. All of these are too large for me and I am hoping to pass on the savings.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

$25 or offer
Polo Ralph Lauren Navy Corduroy Trousers
Size 33/32
Measures
Waist 16.25 in (Doubled)
Inseam 31.5
Leg Opening 8.25


























$40 or offer
NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Chocolate Brown Corduroy Trousers
Size 32/32
Measures
Waist 16 in (Doubled)
Inseam 32 in
Leg Opening 8.75

























GONE
Bills Khakis M2 Tan Corduroy Trousers
Size 34
Measures
Waist 17 in (Doubled)
Inseam 33.5 in
Leg Opening 9.25 in


































$20 or offer
Brooks Brothers 346 Carmel Corduroy Trousers
Size 36/32
Measures
Waist 18 in (Doubled)
Inseam 32 in
Leg Opening 8.75 in

























$30 or offer
Celtic Country Navy Aran %100 Wool Sweater (Made in Ireland)
Size Large
Measures
Chest 24 in (Doubled)
Waist 21 in (Doubled)
Length BOC 27.5 in
Sleeve Length From Collar 30 in































$40 or offer
Brooks Brother Navy Blazer Worst Wool, 3/2 Roll, Patch Pocket
Size 41 R
Measures
Chest 20 in
Shoulders 18 in
Waist 19.25 in
Length BOC 30.25
Sleeve 24.5 in

























$50 or offer
Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer Worst Wool 3/2 Roll Sack, Triple Patch Pocket
Measures
Chest 21 in
Shoulders 17.75 in
Waist 20 in
Length BOC 31 in
Sleeve 25 in

































$40
Vineyard Vines Navy Blazer 3 Button, Linen, Triple Patch Pocket
Chest 24.5 in
Shoulders 20.25 in
Waist 22.5 in
Length BOC 31.75 in
Sleeve 25.5 in


























$70 or offer
Custom Made, New Providence Mens Shop Grey Plaid with Blue Over Check, Worst Wool, 3/2 Roll Sack Suit
Near perfect!
Jacket
Chest 22.25 in
Shoulder 19.75 in
Waist 21.5 in
Length BOC 32 in
Sleeve 25.25 in
Trousers
Waist 18.25 in
Inseam 29 in
Leg Opening 8.25 in










































$40 or offer
DSCP Quarterdeck Collection Black Pea Coat
%100
Size 46 Xl
Measures
Chest 24.5 in
Shoulder 20.5 in
Waist 24 in
Length BOC 36.25 in
Sleeve 27.5 in


----------



## ATL

DROPS



ATL said:


> Vintage USA-made Brooks Brothers three-piece. 3 button. Tagged 39 S.
> 
> *180 shipped
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket:
> p2p: 20
> Sleeve: 23 1/2
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 28 1/2
> 
> Flat front Trousers:
> Waist laid flat: 16 (probably less than an inch to let out)
> Inseam: 28" with a 1 3/4" cuff
> 
> ---------
> 
> Stunning 39 R Quarter Lined Brooks Brothers Madison Glen Plaid SC
> 
> Purchased in 2014, and looks like it wasn't worn much.
> *
> $125 shipped CONUS*
> 
> p2p: 20.5
> sleeve (from shoulder seam): 23.25
> shoulder: 18
> length (on back of coat, from under collar): 30.25
> 
> ------------
> 
> 40 R Vintage Brooks Brothers 3-piece
> 
> *$180 shipped for thread members!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This vintage three-piece suit in a charcoal flannel is perfect for fall, winter and possibly even spring. Aside from a few superficial issues on the inside of the jacket, all three pieces are pristine. Seriously, it looks like this wasn't worn that often.
> Decked out in the standard traditional trappings -- like a lapel that rolls to the center button, a center vent and two-button cuffs -- this is the perfect example of Ivy Style. Pants are flat front and cuffed.
> 
> Maker: Brooks Brothers
> 
> Color: Gray
> 
> Size: Made to measure, so no tagged size. See measurements to ensure correct fit.
> 
> Fabric: Feels like 100-percent wool.
> 
> Condition: Used, but in like-new condition. The only "blemishes" are the tags, which have started to detach, and some stitching on the inside of the jacket that has come loose -- two quick repairs, but the suit can certainly be worn without any work.
> 
> Lining: Quarter
> Lapels: Notch
> 
> Vent: Center
> 
> Origin: Likely USA
> 
> Pants: Flat front. Cuffed.
> 
> Measurements:
> Jacket:
> 
> p2p: 20.5
> sleeve (from shoulder seam): 24
> shoulder: 17.75
> length (on back of coat, from under collar): 32
> 
> Vest:
> 
> Waist (measured across third button: 18
> 
> Pants:
> 
> Waist: 17.5 (+ ~ 3.25" to let out)
> Inseam: 32.5 (+1.5")
> Cuff: 1.75


----------



## Dmontez

Offers welcome



Dmontez said:


> *Suits
> *
> please message me with any questions, or offers.
> 
> I didn't expect to put this one up for sale, and I think this is the highlight of what I am putting up for sale tonight.
> 
> Brooks Brother Golden Fleece 2btn navy, with a light windowpane, it is super 120s fabric, and enough good cannot be said about this suit. I cannot find a single flaw in this one, and is an absolute steal at $80.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Jacket
> P2P 23.75
> Sleeves:25 + 2 inches to let out
> s2s is 21
> 
> Pants pleated and cuffed, brace buttons on the inside.
> Waist 19.5
> out seam 42
> inseam 29 +3 inches if cuffs are sacrificed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium brown herringbone 3 piece, made by Botany 500, three piece tweeds are rare, and this is a fine example of one. $45.00 shipped in the CONUS. The jacket has a ticket pocket, and is 3/4 lined, the lining on the sleeve will have to be repaired.
> 
> Jacket
> p2p 24
> sleeves 25
> BOC 30.5
> S2s 19.5
> 
> Vest
> P2P 25.5
> Length is 25
> 
> Pants flat front, and not cuffed, they also have a flap change pocket, which I think is pretty neat.
> Waist 20.5
> out seam 40
> inseam 28, with 2 inches to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford dinner jacket for Neiman Marcus $40.00 shipped in the CONUS. It is a shawl collar, 2 button with a flap over the pocket super 120's. It's not exactly traditional, but I think it is perfect for wearing with GTH tartan trousers.
> 
> P2P 25
> s2s 19
> sleeves 23+ 2
> BOC 31.5





Dmontez said:


> *Shirts
> 
> *please message me with any questions or offers
> 
> First up we have a yellow Ben Silver OCBD with a very small hole near the sleeve gauntlet therefore this one is $15.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Measures 18.5X34 with a 30" pit to pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton out of Houston Texas is considered to be one of the best shirtmakers $30.00 shipped in the CONUS. Here is a blue spread collar from them. I have a close up of the fabric and honestly I have never seen a fabric like this before, and have no idea what it would be called. This is also a little bit thicker than most shirts. This one is likely bespoke, or at least MTM as it has no sizing tags, so I have some measurements for it.
> 
> Collar is 17 inches from the middle of the button to the middle of the button hole.
> shoulders are 19.5
> the sleeve is 34
> and the pit to pit is 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andover Shop these are sold as a pair $50.00 shipped in the CONUS since they seem to be brothers, or at least cousins.
> 
> I would say these are both butcher stripes, tagged 17X34 with contrast collars in yellow/white stripe, and gray/white stripe, these shirts are identical except for the cuffs. The gray one has contrast(white) french cuffs, while the yellow one has barrel cuffs that match the body of the shirt.
> 
> Reyn Spooner for BB XXL Regent fit. I bought this one last week on clearance, and was able to get some extra discounts on it. Unfortunately the darker popover is tent like on me, so I started the return process, but BB just charged me for the new one and is going to credit me once I return this one. I figure why not pass the savings on to AAAC at my cost 26.50+7.00 shipping. The shirt is still 31.50 through BB.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sold 


Kendallroberts88 said:


> Vintage JAB red label (good ole days from what I've read) striped tie. Burgundy, blue, white. Handmade in Canada. 3 inches in width. $10 shipped free using FedEx ground. Pm offers or interest ( I'm also interested in a trade of another rep tie of equal value and condition)
> 
> NWT Brooks Brothers White Ocbd: 16 1/2 35 no fraying on the cuffs or collar. Assuming it's some olde stock or something since the label has been marked through. $30 shipped free with Fedex ground pm offers or interests
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Black Watch J. Press Muffler
Gently used condition, one very minor moth or snag near the tip.

$45 ppd


----------



## bgfalcon

Anyone coming across any simple staples in the 41L / 16x34 shirt / 34x32 pant sizes shoot me a PM. Would love to take them off your hands as I build my professional wardrobe!


----------



## NicholasJenkins

Wanted to buy (please PM me): 



Blue Brooks Makers (must iron) and/or J. Press 15.5 x 33 or 16 x 33 button down Oxford cloth shirts 

3/2 roll navy blazer, size 39/40 short


----------



## FLMike

Still have for sale a yellow BB must-iron OCBD and two BB non-iron pinpoints (one BD, one Ainsley), all in 16x33 traditional fit. Asking $25 each shipped CONUS.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1. Lands End Black with Yellow Stripes 57x3.5 - $10
2. BB - blue white pink repp. Tag missing. 60x3.5 - $12.50
3. Bert Pulizter - blue and grey - 55.5x3 - $10
4. Vintage Abercrombie and Fitch - racquets and ball emblematic - 55x3.5 - $12.50 
5. PL Sells of London - 17th/21st Lancers Regimental tie - poly 53 x 3.5 - $8
6. Harrods of London - Atkinsons Royal Irish Poplin - A&S Highlanders Reg't Tie. 52x3.25 - $old


----------



## tripreed

Just wanted to repost this since these are still available.

I've got for sale two pairs of Bills M3 khakis. Both are NWT and have unfinished bottoms. Both are size 42 waist. As you can see from the pictures, one pair is Vintage Twill in Olive and the other pair is the Regular Twill in their Cement color. I think that at least one pair might be seconds from Ebay or something.
View attachment 15409


I bought them from a neighbor for $85 for both pairs, but I don't really care for how they fit me, so I am just trying to get my money back. I am asking $50 per pair, shipped, or $90 for both pairs, shipped.

If you would like more pictures, measurements, etc., let me know and I can take and send you some.

Thanks.


----------



## Orgetorix

Bump.



Orgetorix said:


> New, apparently-never-been-worn LL Bean camp mocs. These appear to be a pebble-grain version of the higher-grade Signature Jackman moc, or some other model that is higher quality than the standard moc these days. They come with removable Bean orthotic-like insoles.
> 
> Size 10 EE (wide).
> 
> These will set you back at least $99 if you buy from Bean, but you can snag this pair for *$65, or best offer, shipped*.


----------



## AWZ

Bump

Some items sold.

Please PM if you have any questions.



AWZ said:


> I have some Items for sale. All of these are too large for me and I am hoping to pass on the savings.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> $25 or offer
> Polo Ralph Lauren Navy Corduroy Trousers
> Size 33/32
> Measures
> Waist 16.25 in (Doubled)
> Inseam 31.5
> Leg Opening 8.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 or offer
> NWT Polo Ralph Lauren Chocolate Brown Corduroy Trousers
> Size 32/32
> Measures
> Waist 16 in (Doubled)
> Inseam 32 in
> Leg Opening 8.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GONE
> Bills Khakis M2 Tan Corduroy Trousers
> Size 34
> Measures
> Waist 17 in (Doubled)
> Inseam 33.5 in
> Leg Opening 9.25 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 or offer
> Brooks Brothers 346 Carmel Corduroy Trousers
> Size 36/32
> Measures
> Waist 18 in (Doubled)
> Inseam 32 in
> Leg Opening 8.75 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30 or offer
> Celtic Country Navy Aran %100 Wool Sweater (Made in Ireland)
> Size Large
> Measures
> Chest 24 in (Doubled)
> Waist 21 in (Doubled)
> Length BOC 27.5 in
> Sleeve Length From Collar 30 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 or offer
> Brooks Brother Navy Blazer Worst Wool, 3/2 Roll, Patch Pocket
> Size 41 R
> Measures
> Chest 20 in
> Shoulders 18 in
> Waist 19.25 in
> Length BOC 30.25
> Sleeve 24.5 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 or offer
> Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer Worst Wool 3/2 Roll Sack, Triple Patch Pocket
> Measures
> Chest 21 in
> Shoulders 17.75 in
> Waist 20 in
> Length BOC 31 in
> Sleeve 25 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40
> Vineyard Vines Navy Blazer 3 Button, Linen, Triple Patch Pocket
> Chest 24.5 in
> Shoulders 20.25 in
> Waist 22.5 in
> Length BOC 31.75 in
> Sleeve 25.5 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 or offer
> Custom Made, New Providence Mens Shop Grey Plaid with Blue Over Check, Worst Wool, 3/2 Roll Sack Suit
> Near perfect!
> Jacket
> Chest 22.25 in
> Shoulder 19.75 in
> Waist 21.5 in
> Length BOC 32 in
> Sleeve 25.25 in
> Trousers
> Waist 18.25 in
> Inseam 29 in
> Leg Opening 8.25 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 or offer
> DSCP Quarterdeck Collection Black Pea Coat
> %100
> Size 46 Xl
> Measures
> Chest 24.5 in
> Shoulder 20.5 in
> Waist 24 in
> Length BOC 36.25 in
> Sleeve 27.5 in


----------



## Patrick06790

I have here a lightly used pair of Allen Edmonds Spencer patent leather derbies size 11D. I don't think they got worn very much.

$85 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

*CLAIMED* Alden for Brooks Brothers, size 10 1/2 D, cordovan.


----------



## Dmontez

Seriously, make an offer I would just like to clear these out of my closet.



Dmontez said:


> *Shirts
> 
> *please message me with any questions or offers
> 
> First up we have a yellow Ben Silver OCBD with a very small hole near the sleeve gauntlet therefore this one is $15.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Measures 18.5X34 with a 30" pit to pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton out of Houston Texas is considered to be one of the best shirtmakers $30.00 shipped in the CONUS. Here is a blue spread collar from them. I have a close up of the fabric and honestly I have never seen a fabric like this before, and have no idea what it would be called. This is also a little bit thicker than most shirts. This one is likely bespoke, or at least MTM as it has no sizing tags, so I have some measurements for it.
> 
> Collar is 17 inches from the middle of the button to the middle of the button hole.
> shoulders are 19.5
> the sleeve is 34
> and the pit to pit is 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andover Shop these are sold as a pair $50.00 shipped in the CONUS since they seem to be brothers, or at least cousins.
> 
> I would say these are both butcher stripes, tagged 17X34 with contrast collars in yellow/white stripe, and gray/white stripe, these shirts are identical except for the cuffs. The gray one has contrast(white) french cuffs, while the yellow one has barrel cuffs that match the body of the shirt.
> 
> Reyn Spooner for BB XXL Regent fit. I bought this one last week on clearance, and was able to get some extra discounts on it. Unfortunately the darker popover is tent like on me, so I started the return process, but BB just charged me for the new one and is going to credit me once I return this one. I figure why not pass the savings on to AAAC at my cost 26.50+7.00 shipping. The shirt is still 31.50 through BB.





Dmontez said:


> *Suits
> *
> please message me with any questions, or offers.
> 
> I didn't expect to put this one up for sale, and I think this is the highlight of what I am putting up for sale tonight.
> 
> Brooks Brother Golden Fleece 2btn navy, with a light windowpane, it is super 120s fabric, and enough good cannot be said about this suit. I cannot find a single flaw in this one, and is an absolute steal at $80.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Jacket
> P2P 23.75
> Sleeves:25 + 2 inches to let out
> s2s is 21
> 
> Pants pleated and cuffed, brace buttons on the inside.
> Waist 19.5
> out seam 42
> inseam 29 +3 inches if cuffs are sacrificed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium brown herringbone 3 piece, made by Botany 500, three piece tweeds are rare, and this is a fine example of one. $45.00 shipped in the CONUS. The jacket has a ticket pocket, and is 3/4 lined, the lining on the sleeve will have to be repaired.
> 
> Jacket
> p2p 24
> sleeves 25
> BOC 30.5
> S2s 19.5
> 
> Vest
> P2P 25.5
> Length is 25
> 
> Pants flat front, and not cuffed, they also have a flap change pocket, which I think is pretty neat.
> Waist 20.5
> out seam 40
> inseam 28, with 2 inches to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford dinner jacket for Neiman Marcus $40.00 shipped in the CONUS. It is a shawl collar, 2 button with a flap over the pocket super 120's. It's not exactly traditional, but I think it is perfect for wearing with GTH tartan trousers.
> 
> P2P 25
> s2s 19
> sleeves 23+ 2
> BOC 31.5


----------



## Titus_A

Dmontez: what's the shoulder width on that tweed?


----------



## Mike B

Hi,

I'm a long time lurker at AAAC and I hate for my first post to be a sale but I've got a nice Haspel jacket that meets a lot of the 'trad' criteria. I thrifted this jacket about two years ago and I'm giving it up because I'm finally admitting that the fit is just a little bit too big.

*
For Sale: Vintage Haspel Jacket, very light material, no lining, makes a great summer jacket.*

Price: $20 (shipping included)

This jacket features a 3/2 roll, has a micro-houndstooth pattern and a very soft shoulder. The only tag inside says 'Haspel - Bloomingdales Men's Store'. I would typically wear this jacket if I was going to be outside on a hot summer day. I would say that it's a 38R but here are my measurements of the jacket:

Shoulder: 17.5"
Chest: 19.5
Waist: 18" (can be let out some)
Sleeve: 25"
Length from back of collar: 31:

I take a 36R for a fit jacket and a 38R for a roomy jacket. This jacket fit me comfortably (I'm 6'0", 140lbs).

For pictures, see my Craigslist listing:

Thanks for looking,

Mike B


----------



## MikesChevelle

Size 11 1/2 C - AE Imperials - would like to trade for a size 11 something as these are a tad to big


----------



## ATL

Alden Shells. I THIIIIIINK they're 10.5 D, but don't quote me on that. The inside has been repaired and is a little rough, but the uppers are in amazing shape. A recent re-sole too! (Seriously, check out those heels.)

Heel to toe: 12 1/4"
Widest point: 4 1/4ish?

12 1/4 and a shade more than 4 1/4

Let's do $150 shipped on these. HIT ME UP.


----------



## Patrick06790

La Mode blazer buttons, golf theme. Pretty nice, but I don't play golf.

$20 shipped CONUS.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I'll try these again if anyone is interested. Selling off some workwear. Not totally Ivy, but I figured there would be some crossover here and they're pretty nice items. However, scroll to bottom for the Ivy-est of Ivy sport coats from Princeton in 1956. All prices are negotiable.

---

Pendleton in Medium. Thought this was a board shirt, but it isn't. Any help? Want to make sure this is listed here properly. I bought this from a vintage store, but I don't now exactly how old it is. Tag with the wool symbol suggests more recent? 70s? Still made in the USA. $35 plus shipping.


















-------

And the piece de resistance from Princeton in 1956. One owner other than myself. An immaculately constructed, ultra rare example of the '4 roll 2' ivy league sack; the absolute criterion of soft tailoring. It was purchased by the original owner for freshman year at Princeton in the fall of 1956 and it's remained under the same roof and well care for by it's original owner the past 59 years; it's in really beautiful condition.

Made by Scotsforth and loomed in Scotland for the University Town label. A four button, undarted sack with all of the requisite ivy league detailing; soft shoulders, slimmed and streamlined mid-century lapel, swelled edges, lapped seams, two-button cuffs, hooked center vent and silk foulard lining. Tagged size is 40R (in keeping with the longer cuts of the day) but it could easily pass as a 40L by contemporary standards. Please refer to measurements below.

The jacket is absolutely mint save loose lining that's come unstitched in the left armhole. A very easy fix with some simple sewing and does nothing to detract from the durability of the garment. Edit: Forgot to put a price. $70 plus shipping.

Sizing:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 20.5"
Waist: 20"
Sleeves from shoulder seam: 25-3/4"
Overall length from top of collar: 33"


----------



## gamma68

^ RMP, the Pendleton looks like a CPO jacket. Do the chest pockets have snap buttons and is the wool fairly hefty? The Woolmark was introduced in 1964. 

And that Scotsforth jacket is really nice. Too big for me but someone should really grab that.

EDIT: I take that back about the CPO jacket. Mine has two diagonal waist pockets. But otherwise it looks pretty similar. Not sure what to call it.


----------



## godan

gamma68 said:


> ^ RMP, the Pendleton looks like a CPO jacket. Do the chest pockets have snap buttons and is the wool fairly hefty? The Woolmark was introduced in 1964.
> 
> And that Scotsforth jacket is really nice. Too big for me but someone should really grab that.
> 
> EDIT: I take that back about the CPO jacket. Mine has two diagonal waist pockets. But otherwise it looks pretty similar. Not sure what to call it.


"Shirt-Jac'? I think Pendleton may have used that term back in the day. Somebody on the forum will know. I remember that they were popular in the Pacific Northwest in the 1970's.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Yeah I thought it was a board shirt, but I'm definitely open to any suggestions. It's a really nice thin coat/thick shirt, though!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> ^...And that Scotsforth jacket is really nice. Too big for me but someone should really grab that....


Agreed, to big for me as well, but that is one really nice looking jacket.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, to big for me as well, but that is one really nice looking jacket.


Thanks, guys! I hope someone snatches it up just so it doesn't sit in my closet anymore. It deserves to be worn.


----------



## safetyfast

Lots of shoes and some BB eyeglasses frames. All prices shipped CONUS:

AE Augusta in tan. These are marked 9.5 D but fit more like a 9. $45

AE Bradley. 9.5 in black. Practically new. I wore maybe 6 times. Just look at soles for proof. $90.

Cole Haan cordovan color penny loafer. 9D. Lots of life in soles. $40.

Church's custom grade tassel loafers in brown. 9 1/2 Excellent shape with loads of life in soles. $50.

Vasque Sundowner Goretex hiking boots. Almost new. I have a narrow heel and these just didn't fit me that well. Wore twice and not even to hike. $60.

No shoe trees are included.

Eyeglasses are Brooks Brothers. Specs shown in photo. Case included. Had LASIK before I ever got these filled. $30.

Photobucket album with all the photos is:

https://s1265.photobucket.com/user/safetyfastgt/library/AAAC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

This will be of interest to the larger folks.

I came across 2 very nice Viyella (same tag as we see on shirts) wool sweaters today, both were sized XXL. One was a medium blue while the other was bottle green. They were essentially new looking.

I can offer to act as proxy for these (or one), as I didn't want to pick them up, not being sure that there would be a market for them.

$35 shipped within North America per sweater. If you wanted both, I'm sure they would be less than $70 shipped, as postage should be not twice what I'm assuming.

Drop me PM and I can go back tomorrow.


----------



## safetyfast

safetyfast said:


> Lots of shoes and some BB eyeglasses frames. All prices shipped CONUS:
> 
> AE Augusta in tan. These are marked 9.5 D but fit more like a 9. $45
> 
> AE Bradley. 9.5 in black. Practically new. I wore maybe 6 times. Just look at soles for proof. $90.
> 
> Cole Haan cordovan color penny loafer. 9D. Lots of life in soles. $40.
> 
> Church's custom grade tassel loafers in brown. 9 1/2 Excellent shape with loads of life in soles. $50.
> 
> Vasque Sundowner Goretex hiking boots. Almost new. I have a narrow heel and these just didn't fit me that well. Wore twice and not even to hike. $60.
> 
> No shoe trees are included.
> 
> Eyeglasses are Brooks Brothers. Specs shown in photo. Case included. Had LASIK before I ever got these filled. $30.
> 
> Photobucket album with all the photos is:
> 
> https://s1265.photobucket.com/user/safetyfastgt/library/AAAC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eyeglasses are sold. Shoes still available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikesChevelle

safetyfast said:


> Eyeglasses are sold. Shoes still available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Wish those Augusta's were in my size


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*I'd like to move these jackets quickly, as I have LOTS more to list--so this could be considered a post-holiday sale! All jackets are now $39 or less, shipped in the USA--and offers are still very welcome! And don't let the very low price dissuade you--these are beautiful jackets, including Donegal tweed by Magee of Ireland, RARE and beautiful Harris tweeds, tartans from Dunn & Co. and The English Shop of Princeton, and recent Brooks Brothers--including a custom-made Brooks with some political history attached!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*2) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*4) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*5) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*6) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*7) A JACKET WITH AN AMERICAN TALE*

This jacket is wonderful.... Not just for its own sake, but for the American stories that are woven into its fabric.

If the Brooks Brothers jacket, above, was a sign of the Establishment, this jacket is an example of the other end of the American spectrum--the self-made immigrants and long-time workers who built AMerican from the ground up, and made themselves wealthy in so doing.

Let's start with the jacket itself. Made by Schneider's Custom Tailoring of Pittsburgh, you might think that this was made by a tailoring firm with German origins. But it wasn't; Schneider's was owned and operated by Tonino Trivelli, an Italian immigrant to the United States. Trivelli had little formal education, since he began work as a tailor's apprentice in 1946, age 12. The Second World War was just over, and young Tonino needed to help contribute to the family finances in a devastated Europe. Through hard work and skill he rose to the rank of Master Tailor--no mean feat in Italy. At some point he emigrated to the United States, choosing as his destination Pittsburgh.... as he already had family connections in the large and vibrant Italian communities that supplied a lot of the labor to the local steel mills. There, he set up Schneider's Custom Tailoring, eventually managing to move into the prestigious Oliver Building, Pittsburgh's famous skyscraper. He'd arrived--and his clients knew it. You want first-rate Italian tailoring? You go to Schneider's.

And who better to be a client of his than another self-made man, Edward L. Solomon? A long-term Western PA working class family, his grandparents were in the steel industry as foremen and union bosses in Beaver Falls and Pittsburgh, probably employees of Crucible Steel. After serving in the Naval Air Corps Edward saved enough to buy Mercer Lime and Stone, which he expanded and made successful.

Steel, stone, and Italian tailoring from immigrants who started age 12.... This is an *American* jacket!

And it lives up to its heritage. Made in November 1993, this is a beautiful glen plaid check, this is cut from lighter-weight 11 1/2oz cloth; perfect for modern office environments, which is just what the CEO of Mercer Lime and Stone needed. The colourway is beautiful; muted and autumnal. This has patch pockets--always a desirable feature! It's half canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It's subtly darted--as you'd expect from Italian tailoring--and has a two button closure. This is a wonderful example of Italian-American tailoring! It's in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20 for a piece of American history, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurement*s:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*8) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*9) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*10) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*11) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*12) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*13) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*14) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*15) BEAUTIFUL linen jacket by Adolfo Dominguez 54*

Far better known in Europe and the UK than in the USA, the Spanish designer Adolfo Dominguez is best know for his elegant unstructured clothes for both men and women--his retail outlet in Covent Garden, London, is easily one of the better shops in a largely tourist-orientated location. And, naturally, given the quality and classic nature of these clothes they're rather expensive, starting at around $100 for a shirt and climbing rapidly.

Even if you're not familiar with the brand this jacket will show at a glance why it's so popular. Cut from pure linen in a beautiful and classic black, grey, and cream gingham check, this jacket has a lovely unstructured feel to it--perfect for later Spring and Summer. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and features twin vents; it also has beautifully narrow lapels and a three button front, together with subtle darting and natural shoulders, all of which (well, maybe not the darts!) made this reminiscent of the Golden Age of TNSIL style. There is a small blue thread detail to the lapel, which either is a feature of the jacket, or else was added to indicate that its original owner earned a Sporting Blue at either Oxford or Cambridge University.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

This is a lovely jacket, perfect for Summer, and* hence a steal at just $15, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



 
    

*16) BEAUTIFUL Whitehouse & Hardy 3/2 sack tweed.*

Whitehouse & Hardy were located on Fifth Avenue in New York, and in their day were among one of the most traditional and expensive clothiers in that rather expensive location.... and their wares lived up to their cost!

This is a classic 3/2 sack jacket. The ligghter-midweight tweed that this is cut from had a wonderful patterning and colourway; a classic small grey herringbone base complemented by subtle overchecking in sky blue and burnt umber, this is a jacket that's versatile enough both for your Friday office and long walks with the lab. in New England. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this has the traditional leather covered metal-shanked "football" buttons--including four to each sleeve! It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 30 1/2





     

*17) Whitehouse & Hardy nailhead tweed*

Another lovely piece from Whitehouse & Hardy, the upscale Fifth Avenue haberdasher that is now long gone. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. Cut from a lovely classic nailhead tweed, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. It is in absolutely excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*18) Beautiful Donegal-esque tweed by Corbin!*

This is a beautiful, classic jacket made by one of the great American clothiers, Corbin; purveyors of Gentleman's Clothing, and a company so immersed in the Ivy style that it even produced a line of trousers called "The Natural Shoulder"! Cut from a lovely classic grey herringbone tweed flecked throughout with forest green, gorse yellow, pumpkin organce, and scarlet, in the style of Donegal tweed, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-line and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are blonde horn, and it has three button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It just needs a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8





     

*19) CLASSIC VINTAGE hacking jacket by Bond Clothes*

The cut, colourway, and patterning of this jacket are utterly 1960s Ivy! Although this is not a 3/2 sack it does have the hint of a roll at the top button, a nod to the fact that this was Union Made in the USA, and hence an AMerican take on the classic English hacking jacket. This has a three button front and subtle darts; the pockets are slanted hacking pockets, and it has twin vents. The colouring is the lovely dark and subdued tones of the 1950s and 1960s which is almost never seen today; the patterning is a lovely 1950s-style challiswork overcheck. It is half lined, and has British military shoulders. It has lovely narrow 1960s lapels!

This is a lovely, wearable jacket, but it does have some minor flaws. First, it needs a dry clean to freshen it up. Second, it has wear to the top and second buttonhole, although these are easy fixes even for a dry cleaner tailor--or else you could just ignore them! There are also splits in the lining in the centre, although I'll have these repaired before shipping.

Given these issues, this jacket is in Good, wearable condition, and hence

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29





     

*21) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*22) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*23) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*24) RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*26) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## LeeLo

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 Piece Charcoal Suit. This suit is in excellent used condition and has all the ivy details you could ask for - 3/2 roll, two-button cuff, hook vent, and 1.75 inch cuffs on the trousers. It's a mid-weight 100% wool suit that can be worn in 3 seasons (or 4 depending on your location). I thrifted it and had been meaning to take it to the tailor for about a year now before realizing it was just a little too big in the shoulders for my frame. It's already been dry-cleaned. It's tagged a 43 Short but check the measurements below for an accurate fit:

Jacket:
Shoulders - 18.75"
Chest - 22"
Waist - 21.5"
Sleeve - 24.25"
Length - 29.75"

Vest:
Waist - 20.25"
Length (Front) - 25"
Length (Back) - 21.5"

Trousers:
Waist 19"
Inseam - 29"
Rise - 11.5"

Asking $100 or offer


----------



## LeeLo

Vintage Joseph A. Bank (Red Label) Tweed. Excellent used condition. The color is more of a blue-ish dark grey. The photos don't do it justice. This tweed has a few trad details - 3/2 roll, union label, natural shoulders, swelled edges, and it's made out of 100% virgin wool. No tagged size so please refer to the measurements below:

Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 21.5"
Waist - 19.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Length - 30"

Asking $45 or offer


----------



## MikesChevelle

Not sure on the age so maybe someone can educate me more on this coat.

Its a Dior Loro Piana trench. I need to make a few buttons more sturdy but it is on otherwise good shape. Some one mentioned checking for pilling on an older coat like this, but to the eye everything looks good to. Feel free to educate me on checking for other condition isuues. Says its a size 42R but fits me just fine and I wear a 44R. I just wont wear this. I got it from my father in law but he doesnt remember when he bought it or know any more than I do about clothes.

Is $230 ish fair to ask?


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New with tags Brooks Brothers Cambridge Blue Blazer, 3 roll 2 sack, single vent, Comero wool. *$165*
Cambridge is a slim fit version of Brooks Brothers iconic Ivy League / Trad blazer. *Very lightweight, perfect for warm weather wear.* $598 retail price tags in place.

Note that the 41R is labelled as 42R and the 43R is labeled as a 44R. To clarify: The "41R" below is labeled by BB as a 42R. I am doing this because I don't think that the labeled sizes represent what a forum member expects from that size.

Measurements:
*38R* P2P 20, Sh 17 3/8, Sl 24 5/8, L 29 3/8
*41R * P2P 21.5, Sh 18, Sl 24.25, L 29 5/8
*43R* P2P 22.5, Sh18.5, Sl 25, L 30


----------



## gamma68

*GO AHEAD -- HAVE A THREESOME*

Now that I have your attention....

*Three L.L. Bean Shetland wool crewneck sweaters* are available. Colors are navy, spruce and tan. All are tagged size M and appear to have been worn little, if ever. No stains, holes, pilling, etc.

LLB sells these for $49.50 apiece. But they don't currently offer tan or spruce (last year's colors).

Measurements:
Spruce: 21" pit-to-pit, 32" sleeve (unrolled), 25.25" length *CLAIMED*
Tan: 21" pit-to-pit, 32.5" sleeve (unrolled), 26.5" length *CLAIMED*
Navy: 22" pit-to-pit, 33.25" sleeve (unrolled), 26.25" length *CLAIMED*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Viyella 80% cotton / 20% wool long-sleeve plaid shirt*

Tagged size M, no flaws. These look fabulous with a tweed jacket. See the sleeve close-up for best color representation.

Measures 21" pit-to-pit, 35.5" sleeve

*CLAIMED*


----------



## conductor

Two offerings tonight:

A pair of Crocket and Jones patent leather captoes, "Chatham" size 11.5 D

Asking $65 shipped conus






Also, a tie by Hermes. 3 3/8" x 56"

Asking $25 shipped conus




Both items in great shape.

Sorry about so many large pics - I am having issues with my Photobucket account this evening.


----------



## LeeLo

UPDATES


LeeLo said:


> Vintage Joseph A. Bank (Red Label) Tweed. Excellent used condition. The color is more of a blue-ish dark grey. The photos don't do it justice. This tweed has a few trad details - 3/2 roll, union label, natural shoulders, swelled edges, and it's made out of 100% virgin wool. No tagged size so please refer to the measurements below:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 21.5"
> Waist - 19.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> Length - 30"
> 
> *SOLD*





LeeLo said:


> BB Makers Pink OCBD 17 x 34 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> Red/White Uni-Stripe OCBD 17 x 34 *SOLD
> 
> *
> 
> BB Relaxed Fit OCBD 17 x 35 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue Makers OCBD 16 x 33 *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean OCBD 15.5 x 33 *SOLD
> 
> *
> 
> 
> BB Makers Blue PPBD 17 x 34
> (Perfect amount of fraying _if you're into that_)
> *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue Pencil Stripe PPBD Slim Fit 17 x 34 *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD Extra Slim Fit 17 x 34 *$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 17 x 34 Lands End White Broadcloth BD
> Sides taken in*
> Chest - 24"
> 75% cotton 25% Polyester
> *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 x 34 Lands End Blue OCBD
> Sides taken in*
> Chest - 22.5"
> 60% Cotton 40% Polyester
> *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD 17 x 35 *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue/White Pencil Stripe PPBD 16 x 33 *$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Makers PPBD 17 x 34 *$20*
> Sides taken in*
> Chest - 24"
> *
> 
> *
> Blue Makers OCBD 17 x 34 *$20*
> Sides taken in*
> Chest 23.5"*
> 
> *





LeeLo said:


> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 Piece Charcoal Suit. This suit is in excellent used condition and has all the ivy details you could ask for - 3/2 roll, two-button cuff, hook vent, and 1.75 inch cuffs on the trousers. It's a mid-weight 100% wool suit that can be worn in 3 seasons (or 4 depending on your location). I thrifted it and had been meaning to take it to the tailor for about a year now before realizing it was just a little too big in the shoulders for my frame. It's already been dry-cleaned. It's tagged a 43 Short but check the measurements below for an accurate fit:
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulders - 18.75"
> Chest - 22"
> Waist - 21.5"
> Sleeve - 24.25"
> Length - 29.75"
> 
> Vest:
> Waist - 20.25"
> Length (Front) - 25"
> Length (Back) - 21.5"
> 
> Trousers:
> Waist 19"
> Inseam - 29"
> Rise - 11.5"
> 
> Asking *$100 or offer*


----------



## safetyfast

safetyfast said:


> Lots of shoes and some BB eyeglasses frames. All prices shipped CONUS:
> 
> AE Augusta in tan. These are marked 9.5 D but fit more like a 9. $45
> 
> AE Bradley. 9.5 in black. Practically new. I wore maybe 6 times. Just look at soles for proof. $90.
> 
> Cole Haan cordovan color penny loafer. 9D. Lots of life in soles. $40.
> 
> Church's custom grade tassel loafers in brown. 9 1/2 Excellent shape with loads of life in soles. $50.
> 
> Vasque Sundowner Goretex hiking boots. Almost new. I have a narrow heel and these just didn't fit me that well. Wore twice and not even to hike. $60.
> 
> No shoe trees are included.
> 
> Eyeglasses are Brooks Brothers. Specs shown in photo. Case included. Had LASIK before I ever got these filled. $30.
> 
> Photobucket album with all the photos is:
> 
> https://s1265.photobucket.com/user/safetyfastgt/library/AAAC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update. BB glasses sold. Make me an offer on shoes. I have one additional item. Polo Ralph Lauren eyeglasses frames in the classic P3 shape. Temples marked "Polo by Ralph Lauren" and "made in England". Maybe gold filled but not certain. $40 CONUS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikesChevelle

Bump.



MikesChevelle said:


> Size 11 1/2 C - AE Imperials - These are the rare 6743 Shell Cordovans from the late 50's, would like to trade for a size 11 something as these are a tad to big


----------



## TweedyDon

*Major drops!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) Paul Stuart trenchcoat. MADE IN ENGLAND.*

This is beautiful! Made in Knaresborough, England, this is a wonderful modern version of the classic trenchcoat. This coat is secured by two buttons only; one large button at the top, and then a small button by the hem which secures the skirt of the coat in place, should you desire this. This gives this coat an exceptionally slim and elegant silhouette when worn, especially since it is beautifully cut. This coat features an adjustable throat latch, cuff adjusters, and leather covered buckles for both the belt and the cuff adjusters. It has a single centre vent, plaid lining, and a chain locker loop that is intact. It also has a zip on the interior for the lining, which is missing.

This is an absolutely beautiful coat that's exceptionally elegant, and which cost a small fortune new. It has s small professional repair to one sleeve, as shown, a minor watermark in the back shoulder lining, as shown, and a small pull by the belt, and so it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at just $85, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 34 1/2 
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 44 3/4







           

3) ANOTHER Paul Stuart Trenchcoat!

*2) Paul Stuart trenchcoat. MADE IN ENGLAND.*

This is beautiful! Made in Knaresborough, England, this is a wonderful modern version of the classic trenchcoat. This coat is secured by two buttons only; one large button at the top, and then a small button by the hem which secures the skirt of the coat in place, should you desire this. This gives this coat an exceptionally slim and elegant silhouette when worn, especially since it is beautifully cut. This coat features an adjustable throat latch, cuff adjusters, and leather covered buckles for both the belt and the cuff adjusters. It has a single centre vent, plaid lining, and a chain locker loop that is intact. This coat INCLUDES its original all-wool liner!

This is an absolutely beautiful coat that's exceptionally elegant, and which cost a small fortune new. It does have a few minor issues. There is some wear to the main button hole, and a tiny piece of inactive mothing to the hem of the liner, as shown. It also has some very minor initial fraying at the sleeve cuffs, and som eminor fraying to the lining by the main button. It also has a pen line on the back; this isn't that noticeable as it's low, but it is there. It also has a couple of minor blemishes, as shown. Because of these issues this coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is just $65, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 35 
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 45 3/4







                  

*5) CLASSIC Aquascutum Balmacaan raincoat. With zip-in liner!*

This is beautiful! Cut from the classic sturdy and durable blend of 55/45 cotton/polyester--the standard blend for all high-end trenches, including Burberry!--this coat is in absolutely excellent condition. A true balmacaan raincoat, this has a button through front fastening, a single centre hook vent, and raglan sleeves. Made by Burberry's main rival, Aquascutum, in Canada, this features its original zip-out lined in classic Aquascutum check. This coat does have some very minor blemishes, as shown, but is overall in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is priced to move quickly at 
*
just $55, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 37 1/2
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 42 1/2







          

*6) Burberry BUTTON IN LINER*

Are you in despair because you've discovered that the button in liner for your vintage Burberry has stained, or has succumbed to moth? Don't fret--I have one to replace it!

This liner has no size tag, so please go by the measurements. I believe that this is all wool; it might be camelhair, but it doesn't feel like it. This is designed for old-school Burberry trenchcoats with button in liners. This type of liner is NO LONGER MADE, and hasn't been for decades! It was Made in England for Bloomingdales.

This is in excellent condition, *and is a steal at just $25, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest at seam: 18, measured across.
Length, tip to tip: 39 1/2
Distance between buttonholes, measured from center to center: 8.


----------



## gamma68

*JPress 3/2 roll basketweave Harris Tweed
Mint condition*

This is an eBay purchase that didn't work out. The jacket is just too big for lil' ol' me.

I'm looking for a quick transaction here, rather than go through the eBay return process and paying the seller a b.s. 15% "restocking fee."

This sack jacket has a hook vent, is fully lined, has a 3/2 roll, three-button cuffs and a wonderful colorway that is quite versatile. Label has the N.Y., New Haven, Cambridge and Washington stores.

No holes, stains, snags, smells or any visible flaws. The jacket appears unworn. In fact, some of the stitching that once basted the waist pockets shut still remains.

Its's tagged 39R, but see actual measurements for best fit.

Measurements
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 21"
Waist: 20:
Sleeve: 25" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Oldsport

@Gamma68 - Curse that extra 1/2 inch on the shoulder measurement :-(


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> @Gamma68 - Curse that extra 1/2 inch on the shoulder measurement :-(


I just checked that measurement again and it is indeed 18.5"


----------



## WillBarrett

Gamma, I'm hoping to pull the trigger on that tan LLB sweater but it remains to be seen. In either case, those pictures are terrific - better than the ones the LLB site. Very, very helpful.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> *JPress 3/2 roll basketweave Harris Tweed
> Mint conditio*
> 
> Its's tagged 39R, but see actual measurements for best fit.
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 21"
> Waist: 20:
> Sleeve: 25" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"
> 
> *Asking $48.00 CONUS* which covers my original purchase. This price is firm.


Beautiful jacket....I wish it were a tad larger. I typically wear a 41R because I have very broad and square shoulders, but those measurements don't look too far off of my own. That looks like it measures out to at least a 40R. What are your thoughts?


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Beautiful jacket....I wish it were a tad larger. I typically wear a 41R because I have very broad and square shoulders, but those measurements don't look too far off of my own. That looks like it measures out to at least a 40R. What are your thoughts?


I wear a 39R and it's too large for me. I would say it's definitely more of a 40R. My best advice is to compare it against jackets that fit well for you.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*1- J.Press 3/2 sack tweed *

This is a LOVELY jacket in near-mint condition!! Has San Francisco label.

3-button sleeves, two patch pockets, and very light shoulder padding

Made in USA.

Lighter in color, with small specks of orange blue and yellow.

Asking only $48 shipped.

Measurments: 
sleeve- 23.25" (1" to let out)
p2p- 20"
length - 31.5"
shoulders - 18"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Chippmunk dog emblematics - Bassett Hounds and Sheepdogs
Asking $35 for the pair


NWT J. Press surcingle belt in Olive - Size 34
Asking $42


Allen Edmond Grayson - 9D
Asking $35



Brooks Brothers tan bucks - 8D
Asking $32


Corbin corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat
Great piece overall. Has a few runs on the front (pictured) and a couple of slight dark spots, barely noticable (pictured.) If this coat fit me there is no way I would be selling it. 
Asking $40
Measures 
17.5 shoulders
20.75 p2p
24 Sleeves
29 5/8 BOC


Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
Asking $40
Measures:
17.5 shoulders
21.5 pit to pit
25 5/8 sleeves
31.5 BOC


H Freeman & Sons 3/2 sack sportcoat - some sort of silk blend, not labeled. 
Asking $35
Measures 
18.25 Shoulders
22 p2p
25 Sleeves
31 3/8 BOC


Brooks Brothers OCBD - 16-32
Asking $24


----------



## CMDC

Those are basset hounds, NOT dachshunds


----------



## ArtVandalay

I stand corrected!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Barbour!*

*BARBOUR NOTHUMBRIA Sz. 40*

This is NOT one of the "modern" Barbours, with their lint-attracting peachfuzz "Sylkoil" finish, obnoxious embroidered logos, and fashion-forward "branding".... This is a Barbour that dates from when Barbours were made properly, in England, and were sold primarily as solid workwear to the country set, all the way from landowning Royalty down to locals who worked as beaters on their estates.

This jacket is thus finished in the original matt wax finish that made Barbour famous, not the modern peach-fuzz Sylkoil that's apparently designed to attract lint. It doesn't have an exterior logo embroidered on the flap of an outside pocket, and it was Made in South Shields, England.... Not Vietnam, Bulgaria, or Romania.

This coat is the real deal.... and, as such, is becoming increasingly rare, as these jackets are simply not made any more. Worse yet, Barbour has recently discontinued selling both their Northumbria and the Border jackets in the United States, so once the current supplies run dry you'll only be able to secure these coats by importing them privately.

This is a Northumbria model jacket--the "Big Brother" of the classic Border, being cut to precisely the same pattern but made from heavyweight waxed cotton, rather than mid-weight wax cotton of the Border. This makes it much more durable in the field, and is likely to add some years of life to its overall longevity.

This jacket has all of the features you'd want, and none that you wouldn't. It features two deep flapped bellows pockets at the front, as well as two deep moleskin lined handwarmer slash pockets. It has two deep poacher's pockets in the interior with removeable washable pockets inside each. It has a deep zip-lined security pocket on the right-hand side of the front placket, and a velcro-fastened security pocket on the interior chest. It closes with either press studs, or a two-way Barbour zipped, with a thick ring pull for use in the cold. It features a deep interior drip strip, and the sleeves have velcro-adjustable storm cuffs. It has a corduroy collar that can stand up and then be fastened with a fully functional throat latch. It has underarm grommets for ventilation. It is lined in the classic "heavyweight" cotton lining in a classic Forest Green tartan with windowpane checking.

This Barbour is in the classic sage green. It dates from when Barbour held three Royal Warrants, proudly displayed on the label.

It is in Very Good/excellent condition, and has a couple of minor issues. It has two small cracks on the creases by the cuffs of the sleeves, as shown, some fraying on the crease on the upper part of the bellows pockets, under the flap, as shown, and about 1" of the seam needs restitching on the left bellows pocket. (An easy repair that I can have done before shipping, if you'd like.) The locker look is off on one side. It was waxed before being stored last year, and so is ready to wear.

*Asking just $105, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* Given its condition and the fact that most old-school Barbours now have to be shipped from the UK as the US supply has all but dried up, I am confident that this is the best value Barbour around today!

*This is a size 40; it measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: c. 33 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 (at back)
Length: 35


----------



## Dr. D

*41ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece Sack Suit
*
I was excited to buy this one on ebay because the seller said it was a 41R. Except it turns out it's a 41ML, which is too long for me. And this is a major bummer because it is in great condition and the vest may even be unworn!

Charcoal flannel with subtle 1/2" chalkstripe
3/2 sack suit with vest
fully canvassed
vest has 6 buttons and 4 pockets and is in perfect condition - the silk adjuster in back looks untouched, which I have NEVER seen before (usually the metal prong adjuster has dug into the silk, but not this one)
Classic Brooks sack jacket style: 2 buttons on the jacket sleeves
Very good condition - there is a little tape residue on the inner collar and vest collar where the ebay seller had put an inventory tag. The seat of pants is a little slick (as can be expected with used flannel) but otherwise I see no issues

Tagged 41ML

shoulder: 19
chest: 43
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 30.75

vest chest: 41
vest length down back: 22

trouser waist: 37 +1 to let out
trouser inseam: 35.5 unfinished

$50 shipped






*40R Brooks Brothers Makers Sack Suit
*
This is from my personal wardrobe and has been dry cleaned and is ready to go. I'm not as svelte as I used to be, and as such I haven't been able to fit into the trousers for a couple of years so it's time to admit defeat and move it along to someone that can use it.

Gray glen plaid - looks like a solid medium gray from more than 6 feet away
3/2 sack suit with vest
fully canvassed
vest has 6 buttons and 4 pockets
Classic Brooks sack jacket style: 2 buttons on the jacket sleeves
very good condition - some small signs of wear in the crotch but otherwise I found no issues

Tagged 40R 34W

shoulder: 18
chest: 42
sleeves: 23.5 + 2
length BOC: 30.5

trouser waist: 36 +0 to let out
trouser inseam: 29" with 1.5" cuffs and 1" in hem

$40 shipped







*
41R Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece Sack Suit*

Three piece Golden Fleece sack suits are hard to come by - I paid over $100 for this one 4 years ago and it has been sitting unworn in my closet since then. I have worn it for 2 different tailors and both told me that the shoulders are just too much for me otherwise this wouldn't be up for sale. I recently found a glen plaid suit that fits me well so now I feel like I can finally let this go and be at peace.

Gray glen plaid with very subtle red overcheck - looks like a solid dark gray from more than 6 feet away
Thicker than a plain worsted but not beefy like flannel -this is a solid weight you don't find much these days
3/2 sack suit with vest
fully canvassed
vest has 6 buttons and 4 pockets
Classic Brooks sack jacket style: 2 buttons on the jacket sleeves
excellent condition - there's some wear on the silky back strap of the vest (where the metal clasp cinches the back of the vest) but otherwise I see no issues

Tagged 41R (and the ink on the size tag is VERY dark, indicating this suit hasn't been cleaned many times)

shoulder: 19
chest: 43
sleeves: 24 + 3
length BOC: 30.5

vest chest: 42
vest length down back: 21.5

trouser waist: 36 +2 to let out
trouser inseam: 31 with no cuffs and 3" in hem

$50 shipped





*

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Sack Suit - 42L
*
Navy flannel chalkstripe 3/2 sack suit
fully canvassed
buttons for braces
Brooks standard 2 buttons on the sleeves
excellent condition - this suit appears to have been worn sparingly

Tagged 42L 37W

shoulder: 19
chest: 44
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 32.5

trouser waist: 38 with nothing to let out
trouser inseam: 31.5 with 1.75" cuffs and 1.25" hem

$40 shipped




*
Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit *

made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks. I think this is cheviot - it is almost tweed but not as coarse. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

$25 shipped





*J. Press Olive Tweed Sportscoat
*
Olive-based broken herringbone with sky blue overcheck
New Haven/NYC/Cambridge era label
Very lightweight tweed with 1/4 lining, 2 button sleeves and hook vent
I bought this here a few years ago, dry cleaned it and wore it once but it just doesn't fit me well
It does show some wear, most notably a 2-3mm spot in the left sleeve about 1" from the cuff and a small wear spot on he lower right skirt (see photos). 
While not in perfect condition for formal affairs, this would be a great knockaround jacket and is priced as such

shoulders: 19
chest: 42
sleeves: 24.5
length BOC: 30

*SOLD*





*Oxxford Sportscoat
*
Yeah, I know, not trad. But this one has no darts!
Bold gray/tan/peach houndstooth check made for Frost Brothers 
Tagged 43 Gotham, seems to fit like a modern 42S
Everything is top notch just like you would expect from Oxxford - full canvas, their infamous boutonniere keeper on the back of the lapel, 3 button sleeves and overzealous shoulder padding
The only issue I see is some loose stitching inside the neck, looks like someone took a locker loop out. An easy fix or just leave it and one one will ever notice.

shoulder: 17.5
chest: 45
sleeves: 23.5 +2 inside
length BOC: 29

$40 shipped






*Barbour cords
*
Golden khaki color
Pleated, unfinished hems
tagged size 36
these appear unworn and have a dry cleaning tag attached
No issues - excellent condition

waist: 38
length: 36 unfinished

*SOLD*



https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4978%20Medium_zpsslrbhdjn.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4979 Medium_zpsaopzk9aw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4980 Medium_zpsquukucvl.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4981 Medium_zpsrli8hohw.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4982 Medium_zpssdsaupye.jpg
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z190/fredrated22/aaac/AAAC-Mar15/IMG_4983 Medium_zpscefwdtek.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B[/CENTER]]

2) BEAUTIFUL Aran cableknit sweater by Orvis, in a wonderful loden green. Excellent condition! Size Large. Chest: 22 3/4; Sleeve: 34 3/4; Length: 25. Asking just $24.



  

4) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $22.



 

6) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

7) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $15.



  

8) Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater in loden green. Knitted in Great Britain. Size 46. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve; 38; length 27 3/4. Asking just $22.



 

10) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $8.



 

11) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $18.



 








[/URL]

13) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $20.



  

15) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

16) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





17) Polo Ralph Lauren cricket/tennis sweater vest. Size L. This is beautiful, but it appears to have a shadow stain on one side, only visible at certain angles and in certain lights, hence just Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 19 1/2; length: 24 1/2.



  

19) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $19.



 

20) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! By Waverly. Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders; excellent condition apart from some very minor pilling to the elbow, as shown. Asking just $24. Size L. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32 3/4; length: 26 1/4.



 

21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $21, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

22) Wallin cashmere sweater. Size XL. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve; 34 1/2; length: 26 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

23) Grey crewneck sweater. No name or fabric content, but almost certainly cashmere. $18. Chest: 22; sleeve: 31 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Excellent condition.



 

24) Westeraway and Westerway cashmere sweater. Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $20.





25) Oliver Perry Cashmere sweater. A lovely dark plum colour. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 36; length: 27. Asking just $20.





26) LL Bean British Commando sweater. Made in England. All the features that you'd expect on a commando sweater, including elbow and shoulder reinforcements! This is tagged Large Long, but it measures more like a Extra Small Long; Chest: 17 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 27 1/2 (Commando sweaters are traditionally oversized in arms and length for warmth!) Excellent condition. Asking just $20.



  

27) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweater in case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $20. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

28) Viyella vest; here, Viyella is the brand, not the fabric--this is merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22; length: 25 1/4. Asking just $20.



  

29) Le Tricot Marine sweater. Le Tricot Marine of Ireland are well-known for making THE best Guernsey sweaters available today, and while this isn't a Guernsey the quality of this sweater clearly shows why their reputation is thoroughly justified--it's absolutely gorgeous! Made in Ireland (of course), this sweater is in excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25--a steal for a sweater of this quality!



  *


----------



## TweedyDon

*10 Jackets! Oxxford, J.Press, Holland & Sherry, Hilton, Harris Tweed, and more!*

*I have a series of absolutely beautiful jackets to pass along today, including Oxxford, Langrock, J. Press, Harris Tweed, vintage 1960s, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Oxxford Alpaca/Wool minature windowpane jacket.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Oxxford--one of the premier American clothiers--for Bergdorf Goodman, this beautiful jacket features a miniature windowpane check on a base of mid-navy blue; the checking is in complementary blue and lichen green. The jacket is cut from cloth that's a blend of Alpaca and wool, giving it a beautiful hand and wonderful drape. Made in 1996, this could just have easily been retailed last week; it's in absolutely excellent condition.

The jacket is half-lined and fully canvassed, and you'd expect from Oxxford. Oxxford's "Manhattan" model, this is very subtly darted and has a single centre vent and four button cuffs.

The original retail on this was astronomical, so how about $65, or offer, boxed and shipped? 

*Tagged a 40R this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 29 1/4







   

*2) Princeton Clothing Company Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, beautiful, classic Harris tweed jacket from one of the traditional clothiers operating in Princeton during the height of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely--and increasingly rare--basketweave Harris tweed in shades of brown, cream, and peat black, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. The buttons are all metal shanked leather covered football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris, and these are in a lvely shade of chestnut brown. The jacket has a single centre vent and is half lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*3) VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed jacket. MADE IN BRITAIN!*

Dunn & Co Harris Tweed jackets are THE classic British Harris tweed jackets! This is Harris Tweed as you want it to be;seriously thick, sturdy, heavy, and slightly bristly. Dunn & Co jackets had their heyday in the 1960s, when they were sought after by American academic on sabbatical at Oxford or Cambridge, who considered them to be both quintessentially British and exceptionally good value.

This jacket carries its heritage extremely well, being thick, heavy, and sturdy--it's a testament to the quality of this jacket that the tweed shell appears none the worse for wear in the slightest despite been almost half a century old. The tweed is a lovely basketweave, with shades of black, gold, cream, and forest green--a wonderfully 1960s tweed! This is a classic three-button front British jacket--proudly Made in Britain--and is darted, as jackets made from this degree of tweed should be. It has a single centre vent and single button cuffs. (Please note that the cuff buttons have been replaced, and are not perfect matches to the front buttons.) It is half-lined--although the lining has suffered some minor staining and fraying, as shown. Given this, this is in Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100L, which corresponds to a US 39, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4







       

*4) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid 3/2 sack jacket*

*THIS IS WONDERFUL! *

Langrock was THE Ivy store in Princeton during the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style; indeed, during the 1980s it ran an ad. boldly proclaiming that it was the ONLY store in America that adhered to the American Look--an utterly unveiled criticism of Press, Brooks, and its local rivals The English Shop, Hilton, and Ballot's. And Langrock meant this; everything it sold was classically Ivy; nothing darted was ever allowed to be sold... a decison that unfortunately led to Langrock's demise when fashions changed.

This jacket shows just why Langrock was so influential. Cut from a beautifully soft woolen cloth in a classic yet bold Glen Plaid in autumnal bracken, peat, and cream, this jacket is absolutely wonderful and utterly Ivy. It is a 3/2 sack--of course!--with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It two button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and features the ever-desirable two patch and flapped front pockets. It has a single centre hook vent. Naturally, it was Made in the USA. It is half-lined.

The exterior tweed is in excellent condition; there is, however, some staining and fraying in the lining at the armpits; the fraying could be easily patched, and not only won't be seen when worn, but can only be seen if you're checking for damage there. Because of this, however, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is an absolute steal at just

*$45, or offer.*

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4









   

*5) CLASSIC Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*

The brown herringbone, like its cousin, the grey herringbone, are the two foundational staples of every man's classic wardrobe--so if you don't have a brown herringbone, and this is your size, grab it!

This is a lovely, heathery, mossy, brown herringbone, cut from classic Harris Tweed. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and three button cuffs. It is fully-lined, and features a single centre vent. It is a very recent jacket, and is virtually unworn; indeed, the basting threads are still evident in the opened front pockets, and it still retains its original spare button (included). It has one small flaw--a weaver's missed stitch on the front near the hem, which was there since the jacket was new as it is a flaw in the handwoven fabric. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



        

*6) VINTAGE 1960s two-button sack; utterly Ivy 1960s!*

This is wonderful! Dating from 1966, this is a rare two button sack jacket, cut with beautifully narrow 1960s lapels, and a wonderful lapel roll! This jacket is a wonderful example of conservative yet fashionable 1960s tailoring; the beautifully soft fabric is a wonderful dark burgundy vase with a a miniature geometric overchecking in jet black--a wonderfully 1960s pattern and colourway!

In addition to being beautifully cut the jacket is also fully canvassed and features a twin vent, a nod to the increasing English influence in tailoring and music at the time. It has all of its original 1960s buttons, and features two button cuffs. It's half-lined, and in absolutely excellent condition--the only flaw is some easily repaired fraying at the hem, as shown, and some fraying on the surface of the original 1960s interior lapel.

This lovely jacket is ready to serve you for another half-century, and is a steal at just

*$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





    

*7) MADE IN CANADA Bottle Green 3/2 Cord Jacket*

A cold-weather classic, the cord jacket is a staple in the Ivy wardrobe--and this is a lovely example! Cut from bottle-green cord and Made in Canada, this jacket is unvented in Flusser-approved style and fully lined. It is a contemporary 3/2 daretd jacket--that is, it has the classic 3/2 lapel roll of the Ivy style, but also features subtle darts and four button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$27, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4





    

*8) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Nick Hilton grey herringbone by Samuelsohn, with HOLLAND & SHERRY cloth!*

*This is stunning!*

It's hard to know where to start in describing this jacket, so let's start with the cloth. An absolutely beautiful classic mid-grey herringbone, the cloth is by Holland & Sherry of Savile Row, London--who justly claim to provide the best cloths in the world. And this is no exception; beautifully soft with a wonderful hand and drape, the quality of this can be seen before it is felt.

The tailoring of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of the cloth that it is cut from. Made by Samuelsohn in Canada, this is impeccable; a three button front with darts, hinting at the English military heritage of Holland & Sherry, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It's absolutely beautifully made, with kissing four button cuffs and a twin vent. (This jacket was a Made to measure garment.) It was retailed by nick Hilton of Princeton--the son of Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy clothiers.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly gorgeous jacket; new, it cost a fortune, but now, it's a steal *at just $65, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 11/16





     

*9) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack windowpane tweed*

*RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Another lovely jacket! This beauty was made by H. Freeman, of the great American clothiers, for The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Four purveyors of Ivy Style during the Golden Era. ANd this jacket lives up to its heritage. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this is a lovely brown basketweave tweed with a subtle yet striking windowpane overcheck in complementary shades of blue. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs--although note that the left sleeve is missing a button, and so these are ready for conversion to the more classic two button cuffs--and was, of course, Made in the USA. t has lovely natural shoulders. It has a small repaired fray on the inside lining of one cuff, and so, with the missing button, is in Very Good condition.

As such, this is a bargain *at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





   



*10) GRAIL! J. Press 3/2 sack blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS! 110th Anniversary Edition. Custom Buttons!*

This is STUNNING! This wonderful blazer by J. Press is from their Pressidential line. It is not only a classic 3/2 sack navy blazer, but it also features three patch pockets on the front! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It also features custom-added scrimshaw style buttons, with three to each cuff as well as three on the front(the top button being concealed). In addition to all of this this jacket was produced as part of J. Press 110th Anniversary celebrations, and carries a rare interior label marking this inside. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 48R, this measures much smaller:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining coats!*

As always, I OFFER *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Classic Raglan topcoat*

This is a lovely, classic topcoat with raglan sleeves. Cut from mid-grey cloth, this has ornamental turn-back cuffs, a four button front closure, and a deep interior security pocket. It has a single centre vent, and is half-lined. It has raglan sleeves. It was made in the USA. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just

*$27, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c.35 (measured like a shirt)
SHoulder: NA
Length: 40





  

*2) Schott Down Vest.*

Made in Elizabeth, NJ, alongside the famed Perfecto motorcycle jacket, this is a stylish and utterly functional vest. It features a high collar to protect the neck from wind, two deep slash pockets--with overflaps, so that they retain their shape when not in use, and carry items more securely--and the fact that the back is longer than the front--just as a work vest should be! The vintage label is wonderful! 

*Asking just $22.

Size S; measures:*

Chest: 20
Length (back): 29
Length (front): 26



   

*3) Swedish Military Utility Jacket*

This is lovely; extremely well-designed, and very well made!

This is Swedish military issue, and retains all of its original Swedish Army buttons, featuring the Triple Crown of Sweden. The front features two flapped hacking pockets that are secured with military buttons; the placket is secured with four buttons at the top (as shown), and then further buttons at the bottom of the placket in the interior, giving this a very elegant silhouette. The interior features a flapped security pocket with button closure, while the back features two further utility pockets, with security hook and button closures. This jacket is unlined, and would be perfect for warmer days.

*This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $26, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this runs smaller; it measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2


----------



## Mike B

*For Sale: Ties (Brooks Brothers, YSL, Rooster, Lands End), any 3 for $15*

Pictures of the ties can be seen in this Craigslist posting:

Striped

1) Brooks Brothers, Red and Blue Texture Stripe, All Silk, Made in the USA, 3.75" width

2) Roxy Ties, Red and Blue Texture Stripe, All Silk, Made in Italy, 3.75" width

3) Peter Elliot, Blue and White Stripe, All Silk, Made in Italy, 3.5" width

4) Brooks Brothers 346, Red and Blue Stripe, 'Pure Silk', Made in USA, 3" width

Dots and Geometrics

5) Brooks Brothers, Light Blue Emblems on Dark Blue Field, All Silk, Printed in England, 3" width

6) Brooks Brothers Stain Resistant, Small Squares on Navy Field, Pure Silk, Made in USA, 3.5" width

7) Merona, Blue and White Cross Hatch, Cotton/Wool, Made in China, 2.75" width

8) Keys and Lockwood, White Dots on Brown Field, No other markings (probably silk), 3" width

Knits, Wool

9) Lands End, Black Knit, 50% Mohair/50% Wool, Made in USA, 3" width

10) Rooster, Yellow/Blue/Burgandy Stripe Knit with pointed end, 60%Viscose/40%Cotton, Made in USA, 3.5" width

11) Yves Saint Laurent, Orangish Red Solid, No other markings (probably silk), 3.5" width

12) Yves Saint Laurent, Burgandy Solid, No other markings (probably wool), 3" width


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Hey gents, it's been a while since I've been around these parts and I'm looking at a career change and possible relocation, so I really need to thin the herd and was wondering if it would be considered poor form to link to Grailed as opposed to creating listings here? I've been doing most of my buying and selling on there since I find the platform really easy to use on a mobile and various other reasons, but the demographic there doesn't really appreciate trad. If need be, I'll create separate listings here, but Grailed is just easier for me at this point, just let me know. looking to move some chinos, blazers/SC's, outerwear and some shirts all around 36 waist 30ish inseams and 40-44R, L, 17-35 up top. Fire sale prices for quick sales to AAAC members.


----------



## Patrick06790

Other members link to their eBay auctions, I don't see why you can't.


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Hey gents, it's been a while since I've been around these parts and I'm looking at a career change and possible relocation, so I really need to thin the herd and was wondering if it would be considered poor form to link to Grailed as opposed to creating listings here? I've been doing most of my buying and selling on there since I find the platform really easy to use on a mobile and various other reasons, but the demographic there doesn't really appreciate trad. If need be, I'll create separate listings here, but Grailed is just easier for me at this point, just let me know. looking to move some chinos, blazers/SC's, outerwear and some shirts all around 36 waist 30ish inseams and 40-44R, L, 17-35 up top. Fire sale prices for quick sales to AAAC members.


Hey, good to hear from you, TDO!


----------



## berry44

bump!


----------



## conductor

Hi Gents,

I've got a pair of Alden for BB Shell LHS size 9C. Overall good condition, but the leather has a split in the seam (pictured). The leather does not strike me as dry at all, and the split is not apparent to the observer.

Due to the flaw asking $45 shipped conus.


----------



## WillBarrett

Terrific navy 3/2 patch pocket blazer! I'm figuring this is about 44R but check measurements. Made in the USA for a respected men's shop in Montgomery, Alabama (with one location in Auburn.). No flaws except for minor visible stitching as pictured. In need of a good cleaning but otherwise it's hard to find a flaw.

Asking $35 or offer shipped.



Nice Lord Jeff Birdseye sweater in maroon. 75/25 lambswool/nylon blend. Stitch is loose under one arm as pictured. 

Asking $20 or offer!



Sleeves are 25" to full length of cuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*The IVY SHOE AND BOOT POST!*



*LOTS OF SHELL CORDOVAN! *
*
Florsheim Imperials, Bean Boots, Sorel winter boots, Hanover, Allen Edmonds, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*​
2) Bean Boots. Size 8. These are lovely; made in Maine, these are the classic pull-on Bean Boots with a strap to ensure a good fit. These are older boots, and so the upper leather section has faded over time; you can't tell this until you lift up the strap! They're listed as a size 8 on the interior. They have some minor surface scratches as shown. Very Good condition. Just $25



    

5) Florsheim Imperial tassel loafers. An Ivy classic, in excellent condition. Black. Size 9D. Asking just $35, or offer. Catahoula hunting dog in background not included!



 

7) Classic Hanover wingtips in Shell Cordovan. Size 11 C/A. These are wonderful--classic gunboat wingtips, made by Hanover, one of the great American shoe companies! These are from the L.B. Sheppard Signature line--the top of the range line for Hanover, named after their company President. Although they are not stamped as being shell cordovan, the classic wavy creasing is the giveaway, combined with the fact that shell was commonly used in the Signature line. These shoes are absolutely wonderful--likely on a par with Alden shell, or at least very close. These are also vintage, made in the USA shoes, and are in excellent condition. Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped--a steal for shells of this quality!



    

8) Size 10 C/E. Hand-lasted, Custom made shoes, from a firm that began in 1934... although the rest of the interior inscription is too faded to read, these are some very serious, classic, study shoes indeed! They feature leather soles and the classic "suicide" v-cleat in the heel. They're in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer; the quality is certainly a step above Allen Edmonds!



     

9) Another pair of Classic Hanover wingtips in Shell Cordovan. Size 11 C --at least, I suspect that this is the size, as they fit well apart from being just a bit too tight on my 11D foot. (The original sizing has faded.) Made by one of the great American shoe companies! These are from the L.B. Sheppard Signature line--the top of the range line for Hanover, named after their company President. Although they are not stamped as being shell cordovan, the classic wavy creasing is the giveaway, combined with the fact that shell was commonly used in the Signature line. The build quality of these shoes is excellent! These feature a comfort arch, a leather insole, and have clearly been sparingly worn, given the lack of fading to the interior stamps on the sole. However, they do have some surface scuffs on the heels and uppers, as shown--these will easily buff out with appropriate cream use. Please note that the left toecap has what appears to be a faint stain, seen in the close-up; this can hardly be seen, but it is there. These were Made in the USA. These are in Very Good condition, and so a steal at just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped--a steal for shells of this quality!





   

10) Florsheim Imperial wingtips. 11D. Classic gunboats in black! These are vintage Florsheims, and so have the incredibly solid build quality of the USA-made shoes. These have the classic leather sole with five visible nailheads and a Vibram heel. They're in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a steal at just $39!



     

11) Aristocraft Shell Cordovan tassel loafers. An Ivy classic shoe in a lovely rich dark brown shell cordovan, these were Made in the USA. There is no size marked, but they're slightly too long for me at a US 11--there's significant heel slippage--so I suspect that they're an 11 1/2 D. They have a couple of blemishs; they have some minor residue in the insoles from aftermarket insoles that were attached; these is an easy fix. They have a blemish on the right heel, as shown, and six slipped stitches at the top of that same heel, as shown--these are likely both easy fixes. They could use a good polish! Given the sizing question and the Good/Very Good condition, these are just $32, or offer--a steal for a pair of shells!



       

12A) *Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers penny loafers. Size 11.5D.* These were worn perhaps five times inside; the uppers show minor creasing, the soles no wear at all. These come complete with an AE shipping box (not original to the shoes), the original inner box from Brooks Brothers, and shoe bags (added by the initial owner; not originally included!) They're in excellent condition. They're in excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. *



           

12) Allen Edmonds Paxton Penny Loafers. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9.5B. $30

     

13) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Size 12 B. Small area of wear by the edge at the base, as shown; Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $29 > 25

     

14) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. In excellent condition. Size 12A. Asking just $25 > 22

   

15) SOLD Florsheim Shell Cordovan wingtips. These are wonderful! They do need some care and attention, but would respond wonderfully to proper and appropriate shell polishing. Slightly dusty at the moment; hence Good condition only. Size 11B. Some minor damage to the back of the left shoe, as shown. Asking just $35

     

16) USA Union-Made work bluchers! I picked these up mainly for the interesting Union markings! Very Good condition. Size 11 1/2D. Asking $18

     

17) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips. Made in USA. Size 8 D/B. Very Good condition. Asking $20 > 18

    

18) Angus Westley of England. Made in England. Size 9 1/2D. Excellent condition. Asking $35 > 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*HATS!*

*CLASSIC HATS!*



]I have a whole slew of wonderful classic hats to pass on today, including Harris & Donegal tweed hats and caps, a genuine Basque beret, a wonderful stalking hat by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers, and more![/B]

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Made in England Tweed hat by Christy's of London. This is wonderful--a lovely classic shepherd's check hat. Originally sold by Henry Marks Ltd at the Mount Royal Hotel in Montreal, this is all wool, and in Very Good/Excellent condition. It's a size 7 1/4 (59). Asking just $25.



   

2) CLASSIC Irish Donegal tweed walking hat. This is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with berry red, pumpkin orange, gorse yellow, and Eske river blue. This was Made in Ireland, and is in excellent condition. Interior circumference measures 23 1/4. Asking just $27.





 

3) Beautiful Donegal tweed walking hat, in blackwatch colouring. Made in Ireland, this is a beautiful and rare walking hat! In excellent condition. Interior circumference 22 1/4. Asking just $25.



   

4) Scala cap. Excellent condition. Interior: 22 3/4. Asking just $18.



 

5) VINTAGE Glengarry cap--with optional peak! At first, this presents as a standard military-drab Glengarry. However, it's arranged so that it can easily covert to a peaked cap. This is the first hat I've seen like this, and I've love any information that anyone might have concerning what the insignia is (Swiss ARmy?), what this style of hat is called, and what vintage it might be. (I believe that it might be Second War issue; if not, likely no later than 1950s.) It's in very Good/Excellent condition, is a size 59--and a steal at just $30!





   

6) VINTAGE LL Bean fur hat. This carries the desirable script signature that denotes Bean at its height. This is in excellent condition, but I do not believe that it's real fur! Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior circumference 23 1/4. Asking just $22.



 

7) Donegal Tweed cap. A classic Donegal cap in grey herringbone, flecked throughout with yellow, green, blue, and pumpkin! Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. Size USA 7 1/2... Imperial measurement 7 3/8! Asking just $25.





 

8) Vintage Millar's of Ireland Tweed walking hat. Lovely vintage label! Made in Ireland. Very Good condition. Asking just $22. Interior: 22 5/8.





9) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed Trilby hat, with ornamental feather in the tweed band! Absolutely excellent condition, this is both beautiful and rare. Size 7 1/8. Asking just $35, or offer.



     

10) Pendleton tartan cap. Made in the USA. Interior: 22. very Good condition. Asking just $18.



  

11) Vintage Tweed multipanel newsboy cap. Made in Scotland by Ballentyne. Size 7. Very Good condition--some minor discoloration to the interior sweatband, as shown--and absolutely beautiful! Asking just $24.





  

12) Classic Harris Tweed Cap in blue-grey slate herringbone. Very recent, this is in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Size 7. Asking just $24.





 

13) Scottish tweed Country hat. Made by Jack Gelfer in Strathclyde, Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior: 22 1/4. Asking just $25.



  

14) WONDERFUL! A classic and rare Stalking hat. The interior label is all but destroyed, but close examination shows that this was made by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers. The exterior shell is in excellent condition; the only damage is to the interior label, and this could easily be repaired. This is thus in overall Very Good condition. Interior: 23. Asking just $28.



   

15) VINTAGE Barbour hood. Waxed cotton with tartan lining, this is designed to attach to their old-school jackets (such as the Border, Northumbria, and so on) by studs. Very Good condition; faded to a light loden green as this is an older hood! Please note that THESE HOODS ARE NO LONGER MADE! Fits all size Barbour jackets that take studded hoods (i.e., NOT the recent Sylkoil Barbours). Dates from when all Barbours were Made in England. Asking just $25.


----------



## leisureclass

Alden for Brooks Brothers Cap Toes - 10.5

Lightly worn, still in really great used condition

Asking $69 shipped CONUS

A couple points of note:
- These are listed as an E width, but they are one of Alden's narrower lasts so they fit comparably to a 10.5 D
- They have been resoled (obviously not by Alden). The current soles have lots of life left in them, and when you wear these enough to warrant a replacement, a reputable cobbler should be able to properly stitch a new sole back on to these (I checked with a local cobbler for advice and this is what he told me)


----------



## Pentheos

*Please buy! They're headed to Goodwill otherwise.*

*48 Long Brooks Brothers*

Excellent condition, union-made Brooks Brothers heavy wool jacket. Tagged 48L, please see measurements below. This jacket features a single vent, 2 buttons, darts, and is fully lined. Beautiful tans shot through with burgundy and gray. There are no issues with the jacket that I could see.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulders: 21.5"
Back of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 25"

Price: $23.00 CONUS







*48 Regular Harris Tweed*

Lovely Harris Tweed for Gerald Austin of Bond Street, London. Tagged 48R, seems longer to me. This jacket is fully lined, two buttons, darts, and no vent. The fabric is a combination of browns and tans. Excellent condition with the exception of some staining to the lining, pictured below. This obviously will not show when the jacket is worn, and I have not tried to get it out. When I received this jacket, it had enormous shoulder pads. While I loved the fabric, I didn't love those, and so I had a very competent tailor remove the padding. It is thus the softest shoulder jacket you can find.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 25.5"
Shoulders: 20.5"
Back of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 27"

Price: $23.00 CONUS


----------



## gamma68

Does anyone have a full set of black leather football buttons with metal shanks that they'd like to sell? These are for a tweed jacket.

I need three for the front and six for the sleeves. Excellent or very gently used condition, please.

Please PM if you can help a fellow Trad out.


----------



## Pentheos

Instant wardrobe coming up!

I have eight LL Bean shirts in XL-Tall soon to be posted: four Tartans/mini-checks, two seersuckers, 1 flannel, and 1 chamois in navy blue. All tasteful, all in nearly-new condition.

Watch this space!


----------



## gamma68

*TWO NEW OLD STOCK ITEMS WITH TAGS*

*Lands' End Direct Merchants Shetland Sweater
Tagged size L (42-44)
Made in Scotland, brand new with tags
*
This lovely heathered slate-blue Shetland dates from the days when LE offered high-end goods made in the U.K., not China, Malaysia or wherever they're made today.

Brand-new condition. No holes, snags, stains, smells or other noticeable flaws. The colors are absolutely gorgeous. Saddle shoulders, too. Just cut the tag and you're ready to go.

Measures 23" pit-to-pit, 29" length, 33.75" sleeve (with cuff unrolled).

*CLAIMED

*

*BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS PINK OCBD
Tagged size 16.5 - 33
Made in the USA, new with original price tag*

This is the quintessential OCBD in a classic Trad color that works as well with a tweed jacket as it does on its own. Purchased off the exchange, but too large for me, so I'm listing it at my cost.

The manufacturer date stamped the shirt near the tail 05/93. Note the original price of $39! (That's $63.94 in today's dollars, compared to BB's asking price today of $140.)

Traditional Fit. Features an unlined collar, long tails, 3" collar points, and that wonderfully soft BB supima cotton hand we all know and love. Oh yeah, it also has the chest pocket that BB decided to do away with on the latest iteration of its OCBD.

Unfolded and washed once. Never worn. No flaws. Measures 26" pit-to-pit.

*Asking $22 CONUS*, which is the same price I paid. This is an absolute bargain for an as-new BB OCBD.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thanks, Gamma, for this nice J. Press tweed:


----------



## wahoo97

I'm looking to sell this beautifully soft Zenga 100% cashmere sport coat. 

The coat features
- 3/2 roll button
- no vent

- measurements:
Shoulder - 20"
Pit - 21.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Back - 33"

I'm asking for $65 shipped anywhere in the continental US. The coat is in very good condition, with no visible rips, stains, etc., other than a small tear in the interior lining. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorji

Hello all-

Here are a few wintry ties from my closet, all purchased new withing the past few years, minimally worn. Some really nice stuff from great makers for cheap.




From left to right:
*SOLD *Foxes on thicker Red 65/35 wool/silk, the weave is like a repp silk but a bit more pronounced. Seaward & Stearn, England, 3 3/8" X 60" 
Tartan wool challis from Seaward & Stearn, England, 3.5" X 61". I think the tartan is called "Wallace"
Ducks on blue-green 55/45 wool/silk, same weave as above but a bit tighter/harder finish. Seaward & Stearn, England, 3 3/8 X 59"
Puffins on Navy repp silk, J Press, UK, 3.5" X 58"

The 2 knit ties on the right are unique- they are Shetland wool knits made in Italy for Peter Millar. Neither have that bothersome reinforcement in the neck area that regular silk knits have because they don't need it. This makes it much easier to get different front/back lengths to happen. Both are 2 7/8," the brown one is 52" and the green is 56". Length really doesn't matter here, though, because you can just adjust with no issue. I am tall (6' 2") and wore the shorter one just fine.

$15 per tie, includes priority mail shipping, please PM with interest or offers, or if additional information is desired. Thanks!


----------



## Pentheos

TWEEDY your inbox is full.


----------



## plupy

*Vintage PINK Brooks OCBD & J Press Cricket Scarf*

BOTH SOLD - THANKS! Estate fresh from a Greenwich financier, both in immaculate condition.

Shirt is classic heavy weight Brooks oxford with the old style 6-button front and the pink color that is sui generis. Besides laundry marks in the collar there are no condition issues. Tagged size 16 1/2 x 34. $24 shipped.

English made Scarf is Crimson, cream and very dark blue -- also immaculate. $19 shipped.

Take am both for $40 shipped.


----------



## shadoman

AE Berkley in a beautiful deep brown
12A 29391 3
1734 3729

minimal scuffing
near new

Make offer.







































Also
AE Dalton boots

11 B 0114
323 6

minimal scuffing
near new

Make offer


----------



## Monocle

We did not have a Winter in North Texas this year. My own small selection of woolens and jackets will be shaken out, folded once again and placed back in storage without so much as a peek at the outside world. Pity. I have two really quite nice sweaters to place with new homes. Thought I'd throw them on here before placing them in my shop or the Bay.

_*Laurence J. Smith*_ (Shaggy Dog maker) unsized Large or perhaps XL depending on your measurements. Laid flat 24" width, 28" length, and 33" sleeves unrolled. Beautiful bold and interesting stripes. This Shetland is full cut through the middle and not a slim fit. Banded cuffs and waist. *$40* Shipped in USA


_*Vintage Pringle Alpaca del Cielo*_ Aran style in classic grey. This Pringle is sized Large and is 100% Alpaca, very soft and springy while able to maintain it's shape without becoming stretched or slouchy. Narrower dimensions laid flat. Width 20", length 26" and sleeves 35" unrolled. Knit cuffs and collar. It rivals any cashmere in feel, and is durable. _*CLAIMED - Thank you!*_


----------



## WillBarrett

Got a nice USA-made ocbd from Gant here. In excellent shape. Measures 16 x 34. 

Chest is 22.5" across and sleeves are 24.5" from shoulder seam to end of cuff.



Asking $30 shipped or offer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

Chippmunk dog emblematics - Bassett Hounds and Sheepdogs
Asking $32 for the pair


NWT J. Press surcingle belt in Olive - Size 34
claimed


Allen Edmond Grayson - 9D
Asking $30



Brooks Brothers tan bucks - 8D
Asking $30


Corbin corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat
Claimed



Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
Asking $40
Measures:
17.5 shoulders
21.5 pit to pit
25 5/8 sleeves
31.5 BOC


H Freeman & Sons 3/2 sack sportcoat - some sort of silk blend, not labeled. 
Asking $32
Measures 
18.25 Shoulders
22 p2p
25 Sleeves
31 3/8 BOC


Brooks Brothers OCBD - 16-32
Asking $21


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Suits!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) LOVELY Vintage Glen Plaid Tweed suit. Made in the USA.
*
This is lovely! Union-Made in the USA, the glen plaid patterning of this suit is a subtle and unusual combination of classic black and cream glen plaid patterning, with subtle single-thread overchecking in beautiful sunset orange and sky blue. This suit appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and a contemporary two button closure with subtle darting. The buttons are lovely, and unusual! The trousers are flat-front.

This suit is in excellent condition, and is *a bargain at just $45, or offer. 
*
*Measurements*:

Chest: 20 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulders: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 5/8 (+2 1/4)



     

*3) Anderson-Little Vintage three-piece tweed suit.*

This is wonderful! Cut from a classic brown herringbone tweed, this is a truly lovely and rare three piece tweed suit, an item that's becoming increasing rare, and correspondingly sought after. The jacket is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darting; it is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent, and four button cuffs with finished faux buttonholes. The vest is a classic single-breasted vest with two functional front pockets. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This suit was Union Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition except for two tiny pinhole holes on the front of the trousers, as shown. These are tiny--I only found then when doing close-up photography--and so could easily be repaired if you so desire. They are likely the result of pins; they are not moth, or tears! Given this, however, this suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer--a real steal for a tweed three piece that was Made in the USA!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 19
Inseam: 31 3/4 (+3)

Width of vest: 22
Length from tip to tip: 26 1/2



       

*5) Classic Grey Pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Corbin.*

Corbin is one of my favourite American clothiers, and this wonderful classic suit shows why. Cut from classic, conservative grey pinstripe, this is a very high-roll 3/2 sack. It appears to be full canvass, and is half lined. It has a single centre vent, and three kissing button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA--Corbin does not run offshore manufacturing!
*
Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 , with 1 5/8 cuff (+ 1/2).


----------



## TweedyDon

*Drops on sweaters!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers![/B[/CENTER]]

2) BEAUTIFUL Aran cableknit sweater by Orvis, in a wonderful loden green. Excellent condition! Size Large. Chest: 22 3/4; Sleeve: 34 3/4; Length: 25. Asking just $24.



  

4) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $23.



 

6) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

7) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $16.



  

10) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $10.



 

11) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $18.



 








[/URL]

13) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $20.



  

15) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

16) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





17) Polo Ralph Lauren cricket/tennis sweater vest. Size L. This is beautiful, but it appears to have a shadow stain on one side, only visible at certain angles and in certain lights, hence just Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 19 1/2; length: 24 1/2.



  

19) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $19.



 

20) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! By Waverly. Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders; excellent condition apart from some very minor pilling to the elbow, as shown. Asking just $22. Size L. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32 3/4; length: 26 1/4.



 

21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $22, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

22) Wallin cashmere sweater. Size XL. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve; 34 1/2; length: 26 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

23) Grey crewneck sweater. No name or fabric content, but almost certainly cashmere. $18. Chest: 22; sleeve: 31 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Excellent condition.



 

24) Westeraway and Westerway cashmere sweater. Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $20.





25) Oliver Perry Cashmere sweater. A lovely dark plum colour. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 36; length: 27. Asking just $20.





26) LL Bean British Commando sweater. Made in England. All the features that you'd expect on a commando sweater, including elbow and shoulder reinforcements! This is tagged Large Long, but it measures more like a Extra Small Long; Chest: 17 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 27 1/2 (Commando sweaters are traditionally oversized in arms and length for warmth!) Excellent condition. Asking just $20.



  

27) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweater in case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $20. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

28) Viyella vest; here, Viyella is the brand, not the fabric--this is merino wool. Excellent condition. Chest: 22; length: 25 1/4. Asking just $20.



  

29) Le Tricot Marine sweater. Le Tricot Marine of Ireland are well-known for making THE best Guernsey sweaters available today, and while this isn't a Guernsey the quality of this sweater clearly shows why their reputation is thoroughly justified--it's absolutely gorgeous! Made in Ireland (of course), this sweater is in excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25 1/2; sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $25--a steal for a sweater of this quality!



  *


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP: Now asking $60 shipped (or best offer)

*These are fantastic shoes with lots of life left made by the best American shoe company, someone please take em! They would work for a 10.5 D or 10.5 E



leisureclass said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers Cap Toes - 10.5
> 
> Lightly worn, still in really great used condition
> 
> Asking $69 shipped CONUS
> 
> A couple points of note:
> - These are listed as an E width, but they are one of Alden's narrower lasts so they fit comparably to a 10.5 D
> - They have been resoled (obviously not by Alden). The current soles have lots of life left in them, and when you wear these enough to warrant a replacement, a reputable cobbler should be able to properly stitch a new sole back on to these (I checked with a local cobbler for advice and this is what he told me)


----------



## TweedyDon

*I'm going to be travelling for a few days, so please excuse delayed responses!*


----------



## jogowill

*NAVY HICKEY FREEMAN SPORT COAT
*
I really dig the texture of the weave and the rich depth of the color on this one--neither of which do the pictures adequately capture, though not for want of trying--and I wish it fit me. Union made in USA and tailored in Greensboro, NC for a dude named Nat in September 1975. A tear in the lining but nothing else to report. Get into it.

Chest 22.25
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve 23
Length 29.5

*$30 CONUS
*


*
GRENFELL G9 HARRINGTON*

Tagged 44, but that's bonkers. I wear a 38 and it fits me okay. I'd call it a Medium.

The condition of the jacket is overall excellent. A few notes:

-There is some pilling on the collar's interior, but no one will see it and it does not affect the jacket in any way outside of the mere fact of its existence.
-The zipper is sometimes a bit stubborn when connecting it at the bottom, but it's fully functional (and might become more cooperative with use).
-The top half of the back pleat does not fully overlap the bottom. See pictures. I could be wrong, but I suspect that any competent tailor could fix it pretty easily. And really the fix is optional, I think. But that's me.

*$60 CONUS
*


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a great Hickey-Freeman silk wool blend from a renowned Birmingham men's shop.

Union made in the USA. Measurements and one spot noted in pictures. Asking $30 or offer shipped.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## housemartin

I have a ecru/light butter colored Brooks oxford shirt

15.5x33

Fantastic condition. $25 shipped to the US or Canada.


----------



## MZWilson

Great condition Brooks Brothers Herringbone Lambswool Jacket in 38s. Only problem is a broken bottom button. Really nice jacket, I just unfortunately (fortunately?) lost quite a bit of weight and it no longer fits. 

Looking for $30 shipped.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.75"
Sleeve: 23.25"
Pit to pit: 20"
Length: 29


----------



## dorji

Bump before the 'bay- offers welcome, esp on multiples! Priority shipping included in asking price.
*UPDATE- only the 2 Seaward + Stearn Ties remain*


dorji said:


> Hello all-
> 
> Here are a few wintry ties from my closet, all purchased new withing the past few years, minimally worn. Some really nice stuff from great makers for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> SOLD Foxes on thicker Red 65/35 wool/silk, the weave is like a repp silk but a bit more pronounced. Seaward & Stearn, England, 3 3/8" X 60"
> Tartan wool challis from Seaward & Stearn, England, 3.5" X 61". I think the tartan is called "Wallace"
> Ducks on blue-green 55/45 wool/silk, same weave as above but a bit tighter/harder finish. Seaward & Stearn, England, 3 3/8 X 59"
> SOLD Puffins on Navy repp silk, J Press, UK, 3.5" X 58"
> 
> The 2 knit ties on the right are SOLD- they are Shetland wool knits made in Italy for Peter Millar. Neither have that bothersome reinforcement in the neck area that regular silk knits have because they don't need it. This makes it much easier to get different front/back lengths to happen. Both are 2 7/8," the brown one is 52" and the green is 56". Length really doesn't matter here, though, because you can just adjust with no issue. I am tall (6' 2") and wore the shorter one just fine.
> 
> $15 per tie, includes priority mail shipping, please PM with interest or offers, or if additional information is desired. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

MZWilson said:


> Great condition Brooks Brothers Herringbone Lambswool Jacket in *38s*. Only problem is a broken bottom button. Really nice jacket, I just unfortunately (fortunately?) *lost quite a bit of weight *and it no longer fits.


I am still trying to wrap my head around someone who can no longer fit in a 38S because they lost "quite a bit of weight".


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. The one who claims this also gets the original tag. 



gamma68 said:


> *NEW OLD STOCK WITH TAGS*
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS PINK OCBD
> Tagged size 16.5 - 33
> Made in the USA, new with original price tag*
> 
> This is the quintessential OCBD in a classic Trad color that works as well with a tweed jacket as it does on its own. Purchased off the exchange, but too large for me, so I'm listing it at my cost.
> 
> The manufacturer date stamped the shirt near the tail 05/93. Note the original price of $39! (That's $63.94 in today's dollars, compared to BB's asking price today of $140.)
> 
> Traditional Fit. Features an unlined collar, long tails, 3" collar points, and that wonderfully soft BB supima cotton hand we all know and love. Oh yeah, it also has the chest pocket that BB decided to do away with on the latest iteration of its OCBD.
> 
> Unfolded and washed once. Never worn. No flaws. Measures 26" pit-to-pit.
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## MZWilson

drlivingston said:


> I am still trying to wrap my head around someone who can no longer fit in a 38S because they lost "quite a bit of weight".


Helps to be about 5'3"--most short jackets are still on the long side for me. Lost about 30 pounds.


----------



## Gman-2

*Harris Tweeds on eBay*

Hello Trad Forum!

While I can't compete with TweedyDon, I do have several Harris Tweeds posted on eBay. Here are the links, but I will try to post a some pictures in the next few days. I definitely want to bring these to the attention of those who will appreciate them.

Tan and Black, tagged 40R, may be more like 38/39

Brown 3 roll 2, 38R

Grey, 36R

I have a Black & White Bert Pulitzer that measures to about a 36R to list - probably next weekend.

Gman-2


----------



## Oldsport

Gman-2 - I want the Brown, 3 roll 2, 38R ... Do I have to complete the whole auction process??


----------



## wahoo97

Price drop to $40!



wahoo97 said:


> I'm looking to sell this beautifully soft Zenga 100% cashmere sport coat.
> 
> The coat features
> - 3/2 roll button
> - no vent
> 
> - measurements:
> Shoulder - 20"
> Pit - 21.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> Back - 33"
> 
> I'm asking for $65 shipped anywhere in the continental US. The coat is in very good condition, with no visible rips, stains, etc., other than a small tear in the interior lining.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman-2

Triathlete - Since I had several watchers last week and one so far this week, I would be inclined to say yes. But let me look at some options.


----------



## Reuben

Gman-2 said:


> Triathlete - Since I had several watchers last week and one so far this week, I would be inclined to say yes. But let me look at some options.


If the answer's yes, then you're posting in the wrong thread. There's an eBay thread for this sort of thing.


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> If the answer's yes, then you're posting in the wrong thread. There's an eBay thread for this sort of thing.


I've got to agree with this, if you want to post in the exchange you should be willing to cancel an ebay listing, you will see most often that ebay is a last ditch effort for people who routinely sell here, offering it up here first, and only going to ebay when there's no interest. Also selling here will shield you from ebay, and paypal fees.


----------



## MZWilson

Reduced'-Just *$20* shipped.



MZWilson said:


> Great condition Brooks Brothers Herringbone Lambswool Jacket in 38s. Only problem is a broken bottom button. Really nice jacket, I just unfortunately (fortunately?) lost quite a bit of weight and it no longer fits.
> 
> Looking for $30 shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18.75"
> Sleeve: 23.25"
> Pit to pit: 20"
> Length: 29


----------



## Gman-2

gamma68 - If it's still available, I would like to buy the BB Pink OCBD.

Thanks 
Gman-2


----------



## Gman-2

Thanks Reuben. Appreciate the pointer.


----------



## gamma68

Gman-2 said:


> gamma68 - If it's still available, I would like to buy the BB Pink OCBD.
> 
> Thanks
> Gman-2


See your PM


----------



## Monocle

Bump - Still have a few left.

Braces - *all prices include shipping* in USA only.

*Trafalgar
A. $14
B. CLAIMED
D. $14
G. (cotton) $14
H. $14
M. Martin Dingman $10
N. PRL $12
Q. Dooney & Bourke CLAIMED
R. Dooney & Bourke (missing tab) FREE + shipping
S. No name cotton madras CLAIMED
*


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a great plaid jacket from Brooks Brothers. Union made in the USA. Unlabeled but material feels like a silk/wool blend.

Measurements: 
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 24"
Length: 30"

Asking 35 shipped or offer!
























Ties!

Here's a lovely Atkinson's poplin in A&S regimental stripe. NEW WITH TAGS! Asking $25 or offer shipped.

















Brooks Brothers critter tie - dragon flies on yellow!

Asking $10 or offer shipped.










Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coliningus

Looking to buy slim fit OCBDs in 15.5x34, PM me any and all offers


----------



## leisureclass

*ONE MORE TRY: NOW ASKING $45 Shipped

*Open to offers or trades



leisureclass said:


> *DROP: Now asking $60 shipped (or best offer)
> 
> *These are fantastic shoes with lots of life left made by the best American shoe company, someone please take em! They would work for a 10.5 D or 10.5 E


----------



## nbj08

UPDATE: SOLD!

____________________

Would anyone here be interested in a pair of burgundy shell Daltons? Size 11D. They have a topy and heel tap. 

I'm thinking of listing them on eBay tomorrow, but thought I'd ask around here first. 

Here's a picture of them - I'll be taking more tomorrow.



PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## nbj08

UPDATE: SOLD!

____________________

Thanks all for the interest in the cordovan Daltons!

I was also going to list on eBay a pair of new and unworn dark brown Strands size 10.5D. These have a leather sole, and I've replaced them with a dainite sole version.

Since the Daltons got a lot of interest, I'll post the Strands here too:



Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## leisureclass

My Previously listed Aldens are SOLD.

New Item:
*Ralph Lauren Embroidered Khakis - Size 38/34 - ASKING $40 Shipped CONUS
*- These are in excellent condition, and possibly unworn
- The pants are Navy and the anchors are Green


----------



## plupy

Viyella SOLD, Mini Trad regimental still available.

Viyella tartan by Bert Pulitzer for Jordan Marsh 57" long x 3 1/4" wide; MINI TRAD Royal Air Force Regimental stripe from Brooks Brothers Boys Department USA made 53" x 2 3/4" -- has a faint spot that does not show much and might come out at the cleaners. $12.50 each, shipped, or both for $22.00. Offers welcome if I don't get my prices.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets! LANGROCK, Corbin, Holland & Sherry, Harris Tweed, more!*

*I have a series of wonderful jackets to pass on today--all at bargain prices, as I have a LOT more to list and I'd like to move these quickly!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Princeton Clothing Company Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, beautiful, classic Harris tweed jacket from one of the traditional clothiers operating in Princeton during the height of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely--and increasingly rare--basketweave Harris tweed in shades of brown, cream, and peat black, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. The buttons are all metal shanked leather covered football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris, and these are in a lvely shade of chestnut brown. The jacket has a single centre vent and is half lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*2) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid 3/2 sack jacket*

*THIS IS WONDERFUL! *

Langrock was THE Ivy store in Princeton during the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style; indeed, during the 1980s it ran an ad. boldly proclaiming that it was the ONLY store in America that adhered to the American Look--an utterly unveiled criticism of Press, Brooks, and its local rivals The English Shop, Hilton, and Ballot's. And Langrock meant this; everything it sold was classically Ivy; nothing darted was ever allowed to be sold... a decison that unfortunately led to Langrock's demise when fashions changed.

This jacket shows just why Langrock was so influential. Cut from a beautifully soft woolen cloth in a classic yet bold Glen Plaid in autumnal bracken, peat, and cream, this jacket is absolutely wonderful and utterly Ivy. It is a 3/2 sack--of course!--with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It two button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and features the ever-desirable two patch and flapped front pockets. It has a single centre hook vent. Naturally, it was Made in the USA. It is half-lined.

The exterior tweed is in excellent condition; there is, however, some staining and fraying in the lining at the armpits; the fraying could be easily patched, and not only won't be seen when worn, but can only be seen if you're checking for damage there. Because of this, however, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is an absolute steal at just

*$39, or offer.*

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4









   

*4) CLASSIC Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*

The brown herringbone, like its cousin, the grey herringbone, are the two foundational staples of every man's classic wardrobe--so if you don't have a brown herringbone, and this is your size, grab it!

This is a lovely, heathery, mossy, brown herringbone, cut from classic Harris Tweed. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and three button cuffs. It is fully-lined, and features a single centre vent. It is a very recent jacket, and is virtually unworn; indeed, the basting threads are still evident in the opened front pockets, and it still retains its original spare button (included). It has one small flaw--a weaver's missed stitch on the front near the hem, which was there since the jacket was new as it is a flaw in the handwoven fabric. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





       

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Nick Hilton grey herringbone by Samuelsohn, with HOLLAND & SHERRY cloth!*

*This is stunning!*

It's hard to know where to start in describing this jacket, so let's start with the cloth. An absolutely beautiful classic mid-grey herringbone, the cloth is by Holland & Sherry of Savile Row, London--who justly claim to provide the best cloths in the world. And this is no exception; beautifully soft with a wonderful hand and drape, the quality of this can be seen before it is felt.

The tailoring of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of the cloth that it is cut from. Made by Samuelsohn in Canada, this is impeccable; a three button front with darts, hinting at the English military heritage of Holland & Sherry, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It's absolutely beautifully made, with kissing four button cuffs and a twin vent. (This jacket was a Made to measure garment.) It was retailed by nick Hilton of Princeton--the son of Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy clothiers.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly gorgeous jacket; new, it cost a fortune, but now, it's a steal *at just $50, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 11/16





     

*6) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*7) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*9) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*10) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*11) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*12) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*14) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*15) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*16) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*17) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*18) BEAUTIFUL Whitehouse & Hardy 3/2 sack tweed.*

Whitehouse & Hardy were located on Fifth Avenue in New York, and in their day were among one of the most traditional and expensive clothiers in that rather expensive location.... and their wares lived up to their cost!

This is a classic 3/2 sack jacket. The ligghter-midweight tweed that this is cut from had a wonderful patterning and colourway; a classic small grey herringbone base complemented by subtle overchecking in sky blue and burnt umber, this is a jacket that's versatile enough both for your Friday office and long walks with the lab. in New England. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll, this has the traditional leather covered metal-shanked "football" buttons--including four to each sleeve! It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 30 1/2





     

*19) Whitehouse & Hardy nailhead tweed*

Another lovely piece from Whitehouse & Hardy, the upscale Fifth Avenue haberdasher that is now long gone. This is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. Cut from a lovely classic nailhead tweed, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. It is in absolutely excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*20) Beautiful Donegal-esque tweed by Corbin!*

This is a beautiful, classic jacket made by one of the great American clothiers, Corbin; purveyors of Gentleman's Clothing, and a company so immersed in the Ivy style that it even produced a line of trousers called "The Natural Shoulder"! Cut from a lovely classic grey herringbone tweed flecked throughout with forest green, gorse yellow, pumpkin organce, and scarlet, in the style of Donegal tweed, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-line and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are blonde horn, and it has three button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It just needs a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8





     

*21) CLASSIC VINTAGE hacking jacket by Bond Clothes*

The cut, colourway, and patterning of this jacket are utterly 1960s Ivy! Although this is not a 3/2 sack it does have the hint of a roll at the top button, a nod to the fact that this was Union Made in the USA, and hence an AMerican take on the classic English hacking jacket. This has a three button front and subtle darts; the pockets are slanted hacking pockets, and it has twin vents. The colouring is the lovely dark and subdued tones of the 1950s and 1960s which is almost never seen today; the patterning is a lovely 1950s-style challiswork overcheck. It is half lined, and has British military shoulders. It has lovely narrow 1960s lapels!

This is a lovely, wearable jacket, but it does have some minor flaws. First, it needs a dry clean to freshen it up. Second, it has wear to the top and second buttonhole, although these are easy fixes even for a dry cleaner tailor--or else you could just ignore them! There are also splits in the lining in the centre, although I'll have these repaired before shipping.

Given these issues, this jacket is in Good, wearable condition, and hence

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29





     

*22) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*23) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*24) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*25) RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*26) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Accessories!*

*I have some wonderfully beautiful accessories to pass on today, including a slew of pocket squares, some suspenders (braces, if you're in the UK, where "suspenders" are FAR more exciting!), a bowtie, and some scarves! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inqruies are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, _*ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*_

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*POCKET SQUARES*

3) Hand Made in Italy; a lovely sepia rose pink pocket square! All silk. Very Good condition. 12 1/2" square. Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.



  

4) 1940s style pocket square. 10 1/4". Silk. Korea. $5.



 

5) Polo by Ralph Lauren. Hand made in Italy. Horses heads on a lovely forest green base. Very Good/Excellent condition; has been folded. 18" square. $16.



     

*BOWTIES!*

9) Unknown maker. Likely silk. A lovely pale green bow with cream and blue coffee beans! Excellent condition. $10.



 

*SUSPENDERS*

10) Likely silk, with leather attachments and brass sliders. Made in West Germany--which dates them to before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Asking just $16.



   

*TIES*

11) Gucci. A gorgeous and luxurious Gucci tie! Excellent condition. 4". $10



   

12) Paul Stuart. Made in England. A beautiful tie with a base of English mustard yellow, perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $12



  

13) Rubinacci Napoli tie. Lovely and classic and versatile! Excellent condition, except for a small smudge on the lining, as shown. 3 3/4". $12



   

14) Charvet. A beautiful, elegant tie..... with a couple of minor thread pulls, the worst of which is shown, which could be easy fixes. 3 1/2". $9



  

*SCARVES​*
15) Vintage B. Altman scarf. From one of the most traditional Department stores in NYC, founded in 1865, and closed in 1989. Very Good condition. All wool. Width: 12; Length: 53; Fringe: 1. Asking just $8



 

16) Camilla Ridley of London. Silk-Rayon. Width: 8; Length: 59; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $12





   

17) Robert Mackie. Made in Scotland. Multicolor stripe scarf. All wool. Excellent condition. Width: 8; Length: 56. No fringe. $10



  

18) Enya Manovani. Cashmere. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 61; fringe: 4. Asking $14.



  

19) Pierre Cardin Blue Tartan scarf. Width: 12; Length: 50; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $12.



  

20) Made in Italy blue Shepard's check scarf. Width: 9 3/4; Length: 60; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $9.



  

21) Made in England cashmere scarf. Excellent condition. Width: 12; Length: 62; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $14.



   

22) John Hanly. Made in Ireland. Extra Fine Merino Wool. Absolutely beautiful! Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 59; Fringe: 2. Asking just $14.



 

23) Avoca scarf. All wool. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 57; Fringe: 3. Excellent condition, except for a small snag hole, as shown. Beautiful! Asking just $10.



   

24) Quality Royal dark forest green scarf. A classic! Made in West Germany, so this dates from before the fall of the Berlin Wall. Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.



  

25) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Great Britain. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; Fringe: 1/4. Asking just $8.



  

26) Vintage burgundy scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; fringe: 1. Asking just $8.





27) Tartan scarf. No fabric content, but clearly wool. Very Good condition. Width: 10; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10



 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SCARVES 2015 2/DSC00870_zpsstk8qxnj.jpg.html

28) Plaid scarf. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 46; Fringe: 1. Asking just $10.


----------



## Clintotron

42L or 42XL looking for patchwork madras plaid sport coats/jackets. I own several, just looking to add to the collection.


----------



## immanuelrx

housemartin said:


> I have a ecru/light butter colored Brooks oxford shirt
> 
> 15.5x33
> 
> Fantastic condition. $25 shipped to the US or Canada.
> 
> View attachment 15827
> 
> View attachment 15828


I am not able to PM you. I am interested but would like to know if you would ship to APO. I believe once you reach 30 posts people can send you PMs.


----------



## tocqueville

Bills khakis Shetland, size L. Unworn and with tags. I bought during the liquidation sale but it doesn't fit my 5' 7" 170lbs frame (42s). I also bought a M, which is my favorite sweater by far. $55 shipped.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

*48 Long Brooks Brothers*

Excellent condition, union-made Brooks Brothers heavy wool jacket. Tagged 48L, please see measurements below. This jacket features a single vent, 2 buttons, darts, and is fully lined. Beautiful tans shot through with burgundy and gray. Jacket is in great condition.

Measurements:

Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulders: 21.5"
Back of collar: 32.5"
Sleeve: 25"

Price: $20.00 CONUS







*LL Bean XL-Tall Shirts*

***I can provide actual measurement upon request, but these are alpha sized, so please know your fit in LL Bean shirts***

Four shirts up for sale. All in like-new condition.

Two seersucker shirts, one in the traditional blue/white, the other in peach/white.

Asking $20.00 each CONUS







On the other end of the spectrum, two heavier-weight shirts. One is a plaid canvas-like material (it lacks the softness of flannel). I do not recall what it was called when I bought it. The other is the iconic chamois cloth shirt in navy blue.

Asking $20.00 each CONUS







If interested in all four, PM me for a deal.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Warm Pile Liner--NO LONGER MADE!*

If you're reading this you know just what this is--a classic old-school snap-in liner for the classic old-school Barbour wax jackets, those that were ALWAYS Made in England, lacked all external logos, and were made with matte waxed cotton, and not shiny peach fuzz Sylkoil.

This liner was designed to snap in to the Border and Northumbria model jackets. This style of liner is no longer made. This example is in absolutely excellent condition; it's quite possibly unused.

This was, of course, Made in England. It's a size 44, and fits the Border and Northumbria model wax jackets. Again, this will NOT work with the new fashion jackets which take zip in liners; this was made for the old-school workwear Barbours!

*Asking just $39, or offer, shipped in the USA*--making this quite possibly the cheapest of these liners available today!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## housemartin

immanuelrx said:


> I am not able to PM you. I am interested but would like to know if you would ship to APO. I believe once you reach 30 posts people can send you PMs.


Hi... sure thing. I will PM you my email address.


----------



## Clay J

Interest check: 2 pair of cheap penny loafers; 1 florsheim corrected grain, sz 13. Weejun-esque. Pair #2 Made in USA weejuns, corrected grain, size 13. I'd like to sell them for $50 total, shipped. Will try to add pictures tonight.

Also, looking for pants and shorts, sz 42,43 range, and a true sack navy blazer sz. 48.

Thanks,
Clay


----------



## wfhoehn

nbj08: Keep posting 'em! ;-)


----------



## nbj08

wfhoehn said:


> nbj08: Keep posting 'em! ;-)


Now that I know there's interest here, I'll certainly continue posting here before listing on the 'Bay!


----------



## Oldsport

Just wanted to see if anybody is interested in these items before I take time and effort to post photos:

1) Allen Edmonds Neumok Shoes, Size 10D, Blue, Not worn more than 4 times. Excellent condition.
2) Lauren Navy Blue Duffle Coat (from Macy's). Size 40. Excellent condition.
3) Clark's Bushacre II Desert Boots, Dark Brown, 9.5D. Worn one time.

Let me know if any interest and I can supply photos and decide on a price.


----------



## plupy

*Vintage LL Bean White Bucks 7.5 D*

Vintage 80s/90s White Bucks from LL Bean. Made in USA with Vibram crepe soles. Got em on fleaBay last year and they don't fit. They are tagged size 7.5 -- I wear a 7.5 or an 8 and they are too narrow. Soles measure 11 1/2 x 4 1/4. Excellent condition with a few scuffs here and there, nothing major. $35 shipped - less than I paid - OBO if no one bites at 35. Thanks!


----------



## clmickle

I need to visit this page more frequently.


----------



## nbj08

UPDATE: SOLD!

____________________

Selling a pair of Allen Edmonds burgundy shell Cornwallis in size 10.5 D. Not 'thrift' price, but I wanted to give AAAC members an opportunity before they're listed on eBay.







I have more pictures, and am open to trades as well. PM if interested!


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New With Tag Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Madison Fit Egyptian Cotton White with Blue Check and Embroidered Seahorses Go To Hell Shirt in the finest Trad tradition. Retail $225.

Small Reg 14.5-33.5 P2P 21.5 $39
SOLDMedium Reg 15.75-34 23.25 $39
SOLDLarge Reg 16.5-35 25 $39
SOLDXL Reg 17.5-35 26.5 $35 (small mill flaw on back, last two photos)


----------



## Oldsport

Just received this Harris Tweed Sport Coat and it breaks my heart to have to flip it. It's just too small for me. The coat is in perfect condition. Beautiful Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed. 3/2, Sack. Made in USA by Merit for The Young Men's Shop, Charlottesville, VA. Asking $33 Paypal'd and Shipped CONUS.

Chest: 20 inches
Shoulders: 17.5 inches
Length: 29 inches
Sleeves: 24.5 inches
Waist: 18.5 inches


----------



## AshScache

nbj08 said:


> Selling a pair of Allen Edmonds burgundy shell Cornwallis in size 10.5 D. Not 'thrift' price, but I wanted to give AAAC members an opportunity before they're listed on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures, and am open to trades as well. PM if interested!


Wish I knew if they'd fit me; some AE lasts are a 10EEE, some are 10.5D. Wish I knew which these were!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesizzler

*Measurments & WTB - Thanks*

*Measurments*

Jacket
43R / 44R
(shoulders no smaller than 18.25" and no larger than 19")

Shirt
16.5 x 34/35

Shoes
9-9.5 D

Trousers
35-36" waist
31"+ inseam

*WTB
*
Jackets
Tan patch pocket corduroy sport coat, preferably 3/2 roll

Madras (including patchwork)

Black Watch

(Brooks Brothers, Orvis, J. Press, PRL/RLBL/RLPL, insert name of 'classic' trad label here)

Shirts
Brooks Brothers Made in USA Must-Iron OCBDs

Brooks Brothers Makers button-downs (Brooksweave is fine) in solids or candy/university stripes

J. Press OCBD's w/pocket flap

Bleeding madras button-downs

Shoes
Lace ups and/or Loafers

(AE / Alden / Brooks Brothers / PRL/RLBL/RLPL / Peal / Church's / Crockett & Jones / anything shell)

Neckties
Repps, Woven silks, Shantungs: 2" - 3.5" width, standard length

Trousers
Tan or brown corduroy

Medium or light gray wool / flannel dress pants

Madras (including patchwork)

Black Watch

(Brooks Brothers, Orvis, J. Press, PRL/RLBL/RLPL, insert name of 'classic' trad label here)


----------



## jkidd41011

Selling two of my suits that are a bit snug on me:

Paul Stuart:

Tagged 46 Long, slimmer cut. Color is Charcoal Grey. Recent from 11/2006. I haven't worn it is a couple years and it's still in excellent condition.
$80 Shipped CONUS

Jacket:
Shoulders - 20"
Chest - 23"
BOC Length - 33"
Sleeves - 24.5"

Pants:
Waist - 20"
Inseam - 31.5"
Outseam - 42"










Hickey Freeman:

Tagged 44R. More of a traditional cut. Color is a cross between olive/khaki. I purchased this new a few years and wore it primarily summer/fall. It's in good condition, shows a bit more than a darker suit.
$100.00 Shipped CONUS

Jacket:

Shoulders - 19"
Chest - 22.75"
BOC Length - 31"
Sleeves - 25.5"

Pants:

Waist - 20"
Inseam - 31.5"
Outseam - 43.5 "









I have additional pictures I can email but won't upload...email me at johnkidd31 @ gmail.com (remove spaces).


----------



## leisureclass

*DROP: Now asking $30 shipped CONUS - Or Best Offer*

if these are your size please consider them, they're nowhere near my size so I'd love to move them



leisureclass said:


> Ralph Lauren Embroidered Khakis - Size 38/34 - ASKING $40 Shipped CONUS- These are in excellent condition, and possibly unworn
> - The pants are Navy and the anchors are Green


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming but move a red university stripe BB OCBD in slim fit size 16 x 34. 

Yours for $30 shipping included.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbj08

My slow closet purge continues!

I bought these dark brown Leeds new about a year and a half ago. They were one of my first 'nice' shoes and at the time I still thought I was an 11D (I've since learned I'm a 10.5D for everything except 1943 and 65 last).

Only worn two or three times, and they are simply too big for me.

Dark brown Leeds (1.0) in 11D







Asking $230 OBO


----------



## dorji

Ties and a wintry hat here, all purchased new. PM with interest + offers.




From left to right: UPDATE, 2 BB long ties are still available
Hanna Tweed cap GONE THANKS.

2 Brooks Brothers silk rep ties, both 3 3/8" X 59", USA
Red + Navy stripe
A + S Stripe

Seaward + Stearn wool challis tartan GONE THANKS
Brooks Brothers bow GONE THANKS

$15 for any of the above, discount for multiples makes shipping easy.
All are in good shape, the repps have some minor creasing where the knot goes.

Thanks for looking!
Ben


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS TENNIS SWEATER*

Older vintage with block letters
Ivory with navy stripes
100% cotton (perfect for spring), made in the USA
Very good condition with no holes, snags or stains
Tagged size M, please see measurements

Pit-to-pit: 22"
Sleeve: 33" (with cuff unrolled) 
Length: 27"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*20 REGIMENTAL TIES--many GRAILS! Langrock, The English Shop of Princeton, Brooks, Gucci, Welch & Margetson, more! FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*20 REGIMENTAL TIES!

I have 20 beautiful and utterly traditional regimental ties to pass on today, with several wonderful Grails from Langrock of Princeton--THE clothier of the Golden Age of Ivy Style!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*, with International inquiries being very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) GRAIL! This is wonderful--an Argyll and Sutherland regimental--THE classic regimental stripe in the Ivy canon!--made in Italy for Langrock of Princeton. Excellent condition. Made in Italy. 3 1/4". $23.



  

2) This tie was made in Great Britain by Welch, Margetson & Co. of London, one of the premier shirtmakers in London, which also specialized in ties. Founded in 1824, this firm closed in 1963.... which means that this tie is likely late 1950s. It was originally sold by Langrock of Princeton, THE bastion of the American Ivy Style. It still carries all of its Langrock labels, which note that it was made for Langrock's by Welch, Margetson. It has some memory in the knot area, and so is in Very Good condition. 3 3/16". $18.



   

3) Husband's Corner was an upscale menswear store based in Florida, with a branch in Lake Placid, NY. It was founded in 1969, and folded before 1992, when its trademark became defunct. This is a lovely classic Talbott tie that retains its HC label. This is 3 1/4", and originally retailed for $10--back when $10 was worth something! Excellent condition. $15.



  

4) Robert Talbott. Genuine regimental tie: The Highgate School of England, founded in 1565. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $16.



 

5) Robert Talbott. Genuine regimental tie: The Lothians and Border Horse cavalry regiment of Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $16



 

6) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton regimental. Excellent condition! Intelligence Corps. regimental tie. 3 5/8". Made in Italy. Beautiful! $22.



  

7) The English Shop of Princeton. One of the main rivals to Langrock--also long gone! This is a lovely classic Ivy stripe regimental--Union Made in the USA by the ACWA! (It carries a rare ACWA tie tag!) It's in excellent condition. 3 1/4". Just $18.



  

8) Another Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $10!



  

9) Chipp! One of the iconic Ivy makers of ties from the Golden Age, Chipp are best known form their superlative tailoring and whimsical (and not politically correct!) ties. This is a classic regimental that you won't get in trouble for. 3 5/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.



  

10) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Vintage Gucci regimental. This is a truly beautiful tie in excellent condition! 3 1/8". $22.





  

11) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton regimental; Royal Irish Fusiliers. Made in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking just $24, or offer.



  

12) Brooks Brothers regimental stripe. An Ivy/Trad classic! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". Just $16.



 

13) The English Shop of Princeton regimental. Another classic! Some minor off-centering at the tip if the blade, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 1/4". Just $14.



  

14) GRAIL! Another Welch and Margetson tie for Langrock. Very Good/Excellent condition; likely late 1950s, early 1960s. 3 3/8". Just $17.



  

15) Harry Ballot of Princeton. A rival to Langrock and The English Shop! A lovely tie. Poly/silk, although this appears to be pure silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". Asking just $12.



 

16) The English Shop of Princeton. A classic regimental tie! 3 1/2". $17. Excellent condition.



 

17) ANOTHER GRAIL! Welch & Margetson for Langrock or Princeton. Made in either Scotland or England--the labels conflict! A beautiful mid 1950s tie in excellent condition. 2 3/4". These are becoming increasingly hard to find! Just $25.





  

18) Another BEAUTIFUL Langrock Grail! Royal Army Service Corps. Absolutely excellent condition! 3 5/8". Asking just $24.



  

19) The English Shop of Princeton regimental by Rivetz of Boston. A lovely, classic stripe! 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $14.



  

20) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $18.


----------



## Monocle

Well it is Spring after all. Let me know if there is any interest in this jacket.
Polo Ralph Lauren (I think Corneliani made these), and the tags are in Italian. 100% flax summer sport coat 3 button in pink. W 23" L 31" Sh 19" Sleeve 26" - Sized 42R *$39.00 Shipped CONUS*


Short cut Murray's size 37/38" (W 19") x 28" Inseam with about 1" play at the cuffs. Let me know.* $24.00 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## LeeLo

Price Drop



LeeLo said:


> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 Piece Charcoal Suit. This suit is in excellent used condition and has all the ivy details you could ask for - 3/2 roll, two-button cuff, hook vent, and 1.75 inch cuffs on the trousers. It's a mid-weight 100% wool suit that can be worn in 3 seasons (or 4 depending on your location). I thrifted it and had been meaning to take it to the tailor for about a year now before realizing it was just a little too big in the shoulders for my frame. It's already been dry-cleaned. It's tagged a 43 Short but check the measurements below for an accurate fit:
> 
> Jacket:
> Shoulders - 18.75"
> Chest - 22"
> Waist - 21.5"
> Sleeve - 24.25"
> Length - 29.75"
> 
> Vest:
> Waist - 20.25"
> Length (Front) - 25"
> Length (Back) - 21.5"
> 
> Trousers:
> Waist 19"
> Inseam - 29"
> Rise - 11.5"
> 
> *Asking $75*


----------



## LeeLo

Still Available....



LeeLo said:


> BB Makers Blue PPBD 17 x 34
> (frayed cuffs, and collar is barely beginning to fray)
> *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue Pencil Stripe PPBD Slim Fit 17 x 34 *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue Uni-Stripe OCBD Extra Slim Fit 17 x 34 *$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 17 x 34 Lands End White Broadcloth BD
> Sides taken in*
> Chest - 24"
> 75% cotton 25% Polyester
> *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 x 34 Lands End Blue OCBD
> Sides taken in*
> Chest - 22.5"
> 60% Cotton 40% Polyester
> *$15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD 17 x 35 *$20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue/White Pencil Stripe PPBD 16 x 33 *$25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Makers PPBD 17 x 34 *$20*
> Sides taken in*
> Chest - 24"
> *
> 
> *
> Blue Makers OCBD 17 x 34 *$20*
> Sides taken in*
> Chest 23.5"*
> 
> *


----------



## Pentheos

*Deals for the larger trad*

Please note, I will be out of the country from 3/16/16 to 3/26/16. I can ship Monday 3/14/16 or Tuesday 3/15/16 if payments clear. Otherwise, I will re-post when I return.

*LL Bean Shirts XL-Tall*

***I can provide actual measurement upon request, but these are alpha sized, so please know your fit in LL Bean shirts***

Three shirts up for sale. All in like-new condition.

Two long sleeve seersucker shirts, one in the traditional blue/white, the other in peach/white.

Asking $15.00 each CONUS







On the other end of the spectrum, one heavier-weight shirt. One is a plaid canvas-like material (it lacks the softness of flannel). I do not recall what it was called when I bought it.

Asking $15.00 CONUS



*LL Bean Field Coat XL-Tall*

Excellent condition LL Bean Field Coat in saddle color, XL-Tall. I can provide actual measurements upon request. This is an older model that takes a button-in liner (which I do not have, but you can occasionally find these on Ebay). There are no stains, tears, abrasions, meaning that it is in great shape (look at the photo of the left elbow area). Due to its light color, there may be a small spot here or there, but nothing worth documenting. Note that all current models on llbean.com are currently lined. Given that this one is not, it is going to be a lighter weight jacket.

Asking $40.00 CONUS







*Clarks Original Desert Boots, 13D*

Originally new-to-me Clarks Desert Boots in 13D. Excellent condition, worn very few times. There are no scuffs or spots on the suede worth noting.

Asking $30.00 CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORIGINAL 1940s ties--and FREE BOOK!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING* on everything in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
1) WONDERFUL 1940s shadow design tie; this not only features the classic geometric design of a 1940s tie, but it also has a wonderfully 1940s foliage design as a shadow pattern behind this; this design can be seen when the tie is worn, faintly, but comes into its own in certain lights and angles. There is some memory in the knot area, and a very small white blemish by a single thread snag about 2/3 of the way up, hence this is in Very Good condition. It's likely rayon--silk at this time being in high demand for items such as parachutes, for obvious reasons.... 4 1/8" wide, 48 1/4" long--recall, at this time ties were worn higher, and trousers were worn higher too! Asking just $20



  

2) Another WONDERFUL 1940s shadow design tie; this not only features the classic geometric design of a 1940s tie, but it also has a wonderfully 1940s foliage design as a shadow pattern behind this. This secondary design can be seen when the tie is worn, faintly, but comes into its own in certain lights and angles. There is some memory in the knot area, and a tiny pinhole on the front, hence this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It's likely rayon. This is likely a later tie than (1), and its proportions are starting to be more modern, at 3 1/2 by 51 1/2". Asking just $20.



  

3) Another WONDERFUL 1940s shadow design tie! This has a geometric design that incorporates foliage and shamrocks into it--together with its trellis shadow design in the background this is a tie that harkens back to the domestic backyard wit its order and peace, something highly desirable after the carnage of the war. The pattern on this tie continues along the whole length of the tie. It's in excellent condition, with only a small pinhole on the liner as a flaw. It's likely rayon. This was made by Green Valley Cravats, and is likely early 1940s. 4 1/2" by 49 1/2. Asking just $24.



  

4) Free book with all three ties!


----------



## TweedyDon

Of the 20 regimental ties, 1, 6, 12, 13, and 16 have been claimed. Thank you!


----------



## Proclus

Here are my measurements:

*Jackets (38R):*

Chest 21" 
Waist 20"
Shoulder 19"
Length 30.5"
Sleeve 25"
*
Shirts 16/34

Pants 36/30

Shoes 9D

*Looking especially for navy blazer and other lighter weight sport coats in classic 3/2 sack configuration.

Olive and British khaki pants; AE lace ups (especially walnut derby).

I'm budgeting $100 per month right now to building up the wardrobe.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Updates and drops*

Chippmunk dog emblematics - Bassett Hounds and Sheepdogs
Asking $30 for the pair


NWT J. Press surcingle belt in Olive - Size 34
claimed


Allen Edmond Grayson - 9D
Asking $26



Brooks Brothers tan bucks - 8D
Asking $26


Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
Asking $36
Measures:
17.5 shoulders
21.5 pit to pit
25 5/8 sleeves
31.5 BOC


Brooks Brothers OCBD - 16-32
Asking $19
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dschmidt13

Long time no post!

More pictures and measurements available upon request, prices include shipping in the US. International shipping is available.

Outerwear:

50's-60's VTG Cashmere overcoat, $50


Pit to Pit:24.25Shoulder to Shoulder:19







60's-70's VTG, Double-breasted Polo belted overcoat, button needs to be resign, light gray, $50



Pit to Pit:22.5Shoulder to Shoulder:18.5







Double-breasted belted overcoat, Gray herringbone $50



Pit to Pit:22Shoulder to Shoulder:18




J. Crew barbour-esque jacket, waxed cotton, L, green, $50





Polo Ralph Lauren duffle coat, forest green, L but fits big, $90





Woolrich hudson bay blanket henley shacket, L, Wool, $90










Suits/SC's:

South wick suit for smaller guys! Flannel, Navy, 2 btn, single vent, Flat front. $100


Pit to Pit:20.25Waist laid flat (extra):16 (+0")Shoulder to Shoulder:17 & 5/8Inseam (extra):29.75 (+1.5")Sleeve from shoulder seam:24.75Front Rise:11.25Length from Bottom of Collar:29Leg opening flat:9.5


Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison SC, Wool/Cashmere, 41R, $100








J. Crew caramel brown corduroy blazer, L, cotton, $30 shipped





Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison SC, Yorkshire Moon Tweed fabric Wool Cashmere, 41R, $100











Pants:

Polo Ralph Lauren dark green cords, 34W $20








Zanella flat front slacks, Wool, 38W $45








Tops:

Orris Signature collection shirt Silk/linen $20



Paul & Shark XL $80




Ben Silver Hawick Cashmere 44/L $50



Shoes:

#8 Shell Alden for BB 8.5B $300




J. Crew suede Wingtips 9.5 $40 SOLD



Allen Edmonds monk strap chukka boots 9C $60


----------



## plupy

*SOLD* Another Brooks OCBD in pink. Classic heavy weight Makers oxford with the later (and current) 7-button front and the pink color that is sui generis. Besides laundry marks in the collar there are no condition issues. Tagged size 15 1/2 x 35. $24 shipped.


----------



## Keydet

Bought for myself a short while back. Never quite right in the shoulder for me as I had to accept I was more of a 54. Will try to get pictures together shortly. Unaltered as new from BB. 2 button. Asking $150 shipped. 

Any other larger fellows out there lurking?

In the meantime, as this will only appeal to one or two at most, feel free to pm me with email address and I will send pictures.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Crazy low price on this perfect Trad / Ivy casual springtime shirt.

New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Blue and White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Slim Fit Button Down Collar Shirt. Made in USA. Crisp shirts with a high quality of fabric and workmanship. Use measurements to predict fit. These are Slim Fit shirts but are generously sized in neck measurement and sleeve length. *$29*

Measurements:
XS 15-33/34 P2P (across chest at armpit level) 21.25
S 16-34/35 21.5
M 16.5-34/35 23
L 17-35/36 23.25
XL 18-36 25


----------



## wfhoehn

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping.
> 
> Crazy low price on this perfect Trad / Ivy casual springtime shirt.
> 
> New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Blue and White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Slim Fit Button Down Collar Shirt. Made in USA. Crisp shirts with a high quality of fabric and workmanship. Use measurements to predict fit. These are Slim Fit shirts but are generously sized in neck measurement and sleeve length. *$29*
> 
> Measurements:
> XS 15-33/34 P2P (across chest at armpit level) 21.25
> S 16-34/35 21.5
> M 16.5-34/35 23
> L 17-35/36 23.25
> XL 18-36 25


Hi Steve. Are you confident about the measurements on the size L? BB currently lists their size L sports shirts as having a 16-16.5 neck.


----------



## Oldsport

Two LL Bean Wrinkle-free, Classic OCBD, Slightly Fitted shirts. 15.5 x 34. One White, one Blue. Both in new condition. The Blue only worn twice, the White was never worn. Just too big for me.

$23 each shipped and Paypal'd CONUS. Bothe for $40


----------



## Steve Smith

wfhoehn said:


> Hi Steve. Are you confident about the measurements on the size L? BB currently lists their size L sports shirts as having a 16-16.5 neck.


Good question. Yes, I measured another one just to be sure and it is the same. BB is all over the place on their sizing.


----------



## stewartu

Lovely pair of AE Walton in chocolate grain leather. Size 11.5 B.

These are fantastic, but a bit tight for me. Not thrifted, I bought new.

Probably 10 wears and cared for lovingly.

Selling for $100 or best offer. Shipping included in the price. U.S. sales only. Shoe trees not included.

More pics on request.


----------



## stewartu

Beautiful Alden full strap loafers in black calf. Size 10.5 on the Hampton last. I am true to size 11 and these fit me well.

Worn perhaps 20 times. In excellent condition uppers and soles. Lovingly cared for and treed at all times.

Asking $130 shipped, or best offer. Shoe trees not included.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALl jackets now $35 or less, shipped!*

*I have a series of wonderful jackets to pass on today--all at bargain prices, as I have a LOT more to list and I'd like to move these quickly!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Princeton Clothing Company Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, beautiful, classic Harris tweed jacket from one of the traditional clothiers operating in Princeton during the height of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely--and increasingly rare--basketweave Harris tweed in shades of brown, cream, and peat black, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. The buttons are all metal shanked leather covered football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris, and these are in a lvely shade of chestnut brown. The jacket has a single centre vent and is half lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*2) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid 3/2 sack jacket*

*THIS IS WONDERFUL! *

Langrock was THE Ivy store in Princeton during the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style; indeed, during the 1980s it ran an ad. boldly proclaiming that it was the ONLY store in America that adhered to the American Look--an utterly unveiled criticism of Press, Brooks, and its local rivals The English Shop, Hilton, and Ballot's. And Langrock meant this; everything it sold was classically Ivy; nothing darted was ever allowed to be sold... a decison that unfortunately led to Langrock's demise when fashions changed.

This jacket shows just why Langrock was so influential. Cut from a beautifully soft woolen cloth in a classic yet bold Glen Plaid in autumnal bracken, peat, and cream, this jacket is absolutely wonderful and utterly Ivy. It is a 3/2 sack--of course!--with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It two button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and features the ever-desirable two patch and flapped front pockets. It has a single centre hook vent. Naturally, it was Made in the USA. It is half-lined.

The exterior tweed is in excellent condition; there is, however, some staining and fraying in the lining at the armpits; the fraying could be easily patched, and not only won't be seen when worn, but can only be seen if you're checking for damage there. Because of this, however, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is an absolute steal at just

*$32, or offer.*

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4









   

*4) CLASSIC Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*

The brown herringbone, like its cousin, the grey herringbone, are the two foundational staples of every man's classic wardrobe--so if you don't have a brown herringbone, and this is your size, grab it!

This is a lovely, heathery, mossy, brown herringbone, cut from classic Harris Tweed. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and three button cuffs. It is fully-lined, and features a single centre vent. It is a very recent jacket, and is virtually unworn; indeed, the basting threads are still evident in the opened front pockets, and it still retains its original spare button (included). It has one small flaw--a weaver's missed stitch on the front near the hem, which was there since the jacket was new as it is a flaw in the handwoven fabric. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$30, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





       

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Nick Hilton grey herringbone by Samuelsohn, with HOLLAND & SHERRY cloth!*

*This is stunning!*

It's hard to know where to start in describing this jacket, so let's start with the cloth. An absolutely beautiful classic mid-grey herringbone, the cloth is by Holland & Sherry of Savile Row, London--who justly claim to provide the best cloths in the world. And this is no exception; beautifully soft with a wonderful hand and drape, the quality of this can be seen before it is felt.

The tailoring of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of the cloth that it is cut from. Made by Samuelsohn in Canada, this is impeccable; a three button front with darts, hinting at the English military heritage of Holland & Sherry, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It's absolutely beautifully made, with kissing four button cuffs and a twin vent. (This jacket was a Made to measure garment.) It was retailed by nick Hilton of Princeton--the son of Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy clothiers.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly gorgeous jacket; new, it cost a fortune, but now, it's a steal *at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 11/16





     

*6) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*7) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*9) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*10) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*11) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*12) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$18, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*14) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED in dark grey herringbone with chestnut accents!*

This is a lovely, classic Harris! Cut from dark grey herringbone, this is accented throughout with flecks and vertical stripes of rich burnished chestnut brown, forest green, and dark blue--a wonderful example of this famous tweed! The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is a lovely, classic wardrobe staple, and a bargain at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31





    

*15) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*16) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*17) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*20) Beautiful Donegal-esque tweed by Corbin!*

This is a beautiful, classic jacket made by one of the great American clothiers, Corbin; purveyors of Gentleman's Clothing, and a company so immersed in the Ivy style that it even produced a line of trousers called "The Natural Shoulder"! Cut from a lovely classic grey herringbone tweed flecked throughout with forest green, gorse yellow, pumpkin organce, and scarlet, in the style of Donegal tweed, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-line and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are blonde horn, and it has three button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It just needs a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8





     

*21) CLASSIC VINTAGE hacking jacket by Bond Clothes*

The cut, colourway, and patterning of this jacket are utterly 1960s Ivy! Although this is not a 3/2 sack it does have the hint of a roll at the top button, a nod to the fact that this was Union Made in the USA, and hence an AMerican take on the classic English hacking jacket. This has a three button front and subtle darts; the pockets are slanted hacking pockets, and it has twin vents. The colouring is the lovely dark and subdued tones of the 1950s and 1960s which is almost never seen today; the patterning is a lovely 1950s-style challiswork overcheck. It is half lined, and has British military shoulders. It has lovely narrow 1960s lapels!

This is a lovely, wearable jacket, but it does have some minor flaws. First, it needs a dry clean to freshen it up. Second, it has wear to the top and second buttonhole, although these are easy fixes even for a dry cleaner tailor--or else you could just ignore them! There are also splits in the lining in the centre, although I'll have these repaired before shipping.

Given these issues, this jacket is in Good, wearable condition, and hence

*asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29





     

*22) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*23) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*24) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*25) RED VINTAGE 3/2 sack jacket from The Princeton Clothing Co. PATCH POCKETS*

This is a lovely jacket--and being both solid red (almost scarlet) and also a rather dense hopsack weave this is one of those unusual jackets that would be perfect for both summer and the holidays!

Cut as a VERY high roll 3/2 sack (more of a 3/2.75 roll!) this wonderful jacket was made by The Princeton Clothing Co., one of the major players--after Langrock, Hilton, The English Shop, and Ballot's--in the Ivy Style movement of the Golden Age. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a lovely complementary red lining. It features a lapped seam down the centre back, and a single hook vent. It has two buttons cuffs--as you'd expect--and was Union made in the USA, as you'd also expect. It has lovely vintage cross-hatch buttons, and lovely natural shoulders. It also has patch pockets!

It does have a minor flaw--a small thread run at the back near the hem, but this is very hard to see, especially when the jacket is worn, and doesn't affect its function at all. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32



       

*26) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drops*

Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
Asking $33.50
Measures:
17.5 shoulders
21.5 pit to pit
25 5/8 sleeves
31.5 BOC


Allen Edmond Grayson - 9D
Asking $24



Brooks Brothers tan bucks - 8D
Asking $24


Brooks Brothers OCBD - 16-32
Asking $17.50


----------



## LeeLo

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Brown Herringbone Tweed Sportcoat*

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Brown Herringbone Tweed Sportcoat*

Classic BB Tweed with all the details we look for: 3/2 roll, 2 button cuff, patch pockets, swelled edges. Only thing its missing is a hook vent. I bought this a few months ago and tried to make it work for me but its just a tad too wide in the shoulders for my frame. Also has very minimal lining so it would make a good tweed for early fall and spring during those transitional seasons. I hope it goes to a good home because this thing is about as perfect as they come.

*Asking $70*

Measurements:
Shoulder - 18.5"
Chest - 21.5"
Waist - 20.5"
Length - 30"
Sleeve - 24"


----------



## LeeLo

*J. Press Gray Broken-bone Tweed*

J. Press gray broken-bone tweed with rust/orange accents running vertically. Has all the ivy details were looking for - 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, 2 button cuff, hook vent, swelled edges. Only thing its missing is the patch pockets. This was bought with a few moth holes in it - one on the left upper arm and the other on the back. I had them darned and repaired with my local tailor (see the last 2 pictures). They're not noticeable until you get uncomfortably close. It's been dry-cleaned as well so it shouldn't give you anymore trouble. This is a nice tweed but I live too far south to enjoy as much as I want. Hope this goes to a better home.
*
Asking $40*

Measurements:
Shoulder - 17.5"
Chest - 20.5"
Waist - 20"
Length - 31"
Sleeve - 24.5"


----------



## LeeLo

*Sold.*



LeeLo said:


> J. Press gray broken-bone tweed with rust/orange accents running vertically. Has all the ivy details were looking for - 3/2 roll, natural shoulder, 2 button cuff, hook vent, swelled edges. Only thing its missing is the patch pockets. This was bought with a few moth holes in it - one on the left upper arm and the other on the back. I had them darned and repaired with my local tailor (see the last 2 pictures). They're not noticeable until you get uncomfortably close. It's been dry-cleaned as well so it shouldn't give you anymore trouble. This is a nice tweed but I live too far south to enjoy as much as I want. Hope this goes to a better home.
> *
> Asking $40*
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulder - 17.5"
> Chest - 20.5"
> Waist - 20"
> Length - 31"
> Sleeve - 24.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*I'll be away for a week, and will answer PM's when I return!*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*New listings*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack seersucker sportcoat
CLAIMED


Brooks Brothers green poplin 3/2 jacket
This is an orphan, but would make a great spring/summer sportcoat.
Measures:
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31.5" BOC
Asking $35


Charcoal 3/2 sack suit - maker not labeled
Bought this on eBay several years ago, I only wore it a couple times as the jacket is just a little too big for me.
Jacket measurements: 
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25.75" sleeves
31.75" BOC
Trousers measure 36x33 and are not cuffed.
Asking $70 which is $50 less than what I originally paid.


Belts - these are around size 34-36, actual measurements pictured. I'd like to sell the lot for $40 but will entertain offers for one or multiple belts.


----------



## FLMike

Well, I tried the dress boot thing and it just wasn't for me. If anyone wants a pair of size 9M Stafford Deacon boots, I bought these brand new from Penney's and wore them exactly once. Like new. They run a half size big....I normally wear 9.5D in all my dress shoes. $40 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got four nice items for you tonight. Offers always welcome and shipping included.

To start, here's a fine Brooks Brothers jacket for spring. Material not listed but I'd wager silk or linen. Two button and lightly darted but three terrific patch pockets.





































Measurements as follows:
Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 19.5"
Length - 32.5"
Sleeve - 25"

Asking $40 or offer shipped.

Here's a fantastic piece for the fall and winter. A very vintage Brooks Brothers wool shawl cardigan. Made in Italy. Size large.






























Two minor holes on the sleeve as noted but should be a very easy fix. Otherwise a fantastic piece. Would love to keep it myself but money talks.

Asking $40 or offer.

A terrific made in England wool fisherman sweater from the Paul James label. Size large but this is a most generous large.























Asking only $25 or offer shipped.

And finally - a very fine Viyella tartan! Made in the USA in size large.































Yours for only $25 shipped or offer.

Thanks gents - all offers welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bato

Doing some spring cleaning. Prices include CONUS shipping and offers welcome. 







[/URL][/IMG]

1. Southwick Tan SC - Lightweight, open weave with teal, yellow, pink and blue windowpane. Full canvas. Second pic better shows the coloring. There is a small smudge under the buttonhole on the lapel, but in otherwise excellent condition. Pug not included. P2P 22, length 31.75, shoulders 18.5, sleeves 26&#8230;*$50 CONUS*







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

*2. *Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Glen Plaid suit - Bought this new on eBay, had it altered, and wore it 3-4 times before I started a new job and lost some weight. The suit is perfect, like new. Heavier weight fabric, but certainly wearable in spring and fall outside of the southeast. The color is a charcoal glen plaid with a blue, green, and red overchecks. The jacket is, of course, fully canvassed, half lined, horn/bone buttons. The trousers are flat front with 2 inch cuffs and have BB's signature belt-keeper loop. P2P 22.5, length 32.5, shoulders 19, sleeves 26.5. Trousers 36 x 30, 2 inch cuff, plenty of extra fabric at the waist&#8230;*$150 CONUS*







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

3. Eljo's Charcoal Flannel Stripe (unknown US maker&#8230;H Freeman & Sons?) - Thrifted this when we lived in VA, and it has sat in a garment bag for the last 3 years. Excellent condition, looks like it was hardly worn. P2P 21.25, length 32, shoulders 19, sleeves 26&#8230;Pants 36 x 36.5 (unhemmed). *$60 CONUS*







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

4. Brooks Brothers 3/2 SC - Made in USA, lightweight silk/wool blend glen plaid SC. Blue, orange, teal and fuchsia overchecks. There is a stain near the cuff of the right arm. The right arm is missing a button and the lining is separated from the fabric. Good condition otherwise. P2P 22, length 32, shoulders 19, sleeves 25.5. *$30 CONUS*







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

5. Paul Stuart tuxedo shirt&#8230;15.5 x 35. *$20 CONUS*







[/URL][/IMG]

6. Alden black tassel loafers 10.5C - Not sure if any interest, as these would be a project, but these would work a rainy day shoe...will eventually need to go to the cobbler and the leather is starting to crack slightly. *$22 CONUS
*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## leisureclass

One last try on these: *ASKING $20 Shipped CONUS

*Polo Ralph Lauren size 38/34 Embroidered trousers - excellent condition



leisureclass said:


> DROP: Now asking $30 shipped CONUS - Or Best Offer
> 
> if these are your size please consider them, they're nowhere near my size so I'd love to move them


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHIRTS!*


*Ralph Lauren Yellow and Blue Striped Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL, Classic Fit*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15**Orvis Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton, light weight!
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24.5"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15**Orvis Red, White, and Blue Striped Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP!

I know it's only been a couple of days but wanted to bump these items. I'd like to move these so they're headed for eBay if I don't get any bites in the next day or so. Please get in touch with questions.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got four nice items for you tonight. Offers always welcome and shipping included.
> 
> To start, here's a fine Brooks Brothers jacket for spring. Material not listed but I'd wager silk or linen. Two button and lightly darted but three terrific patch pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows:
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19.5"
> Length - 32.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Here's a fantastic piece for the fall and winter. A very vintage Brooks Brothers wool shawl cardigan. Made in Italy. Size large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two minor holes on the sleeve as noted but should be a very easy fix. Otherwise a fantastic piece. Would love to keep it myself but money talks.
> 
> Asking $40 or offer.
> 
> A terrific made in England wool fisherman sweater from the Paul James label. Size large but this is a most generous large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking only $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> And finally - a very fine Viyella tartan! Made in the USA in size large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for only $25 shipped or offer.
> 
> Thanks gents - all offers welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*


*Vintage Lands' End White OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

I purchased this in 1994; wore it maybe 10-12 times while working in the
Bay Area - been in my closet since. Age has taken its toll, my neck is
larger than before... wearing this, I look to have a cervical muffin top.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed a few times
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20**Vintage Lands' End Plaid Heavy Cotton*

Click pics for larger view.

A heavy weight broad cloth - will be great for cool spring days!

*VG Condition*;
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Large, 16 -16.5*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $18**Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ATL

For sale. Inquire for pricing. 
From left: Vineyard Vines (x2) [if you want the prepster experience, get both of these and I'll throw in two bowties], Ricci, T&A (x2), HipVintage Hermes (x2), Drakes, Gucci, LP


----------



## conductor

Hi Gents,

One offering today, a pair of Alden PTBs in shell. In great shape, save a few scuffs (see pics). 
Size 10.5 D, but as this is on the Barrie last, it runs large, so maybe best for an 11.

CLAIMED!


----------



## Dmontez

I would really like to get this stuff out of my closet so make an offer if you see something that interests you.



Dmontez said:


> *Suits
> *
> please message me with any questions, or offers.
> 
> I didn't expect to put this one up for sale, and I think this is the highlight of what I am putting up for sale tonight.
> 
> Brooks Brother Golden Fleece 2btn navy, with a light windowpane, it is super 120s fabric, and enough good cannot be said about this suit. I cannot find a single flaw in this one, and is an absolute steal at $80.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Jacket
> P2P 23.75
> Sleeves:25 + 2 inches to let out
> s2s is 21
> 
> Pants pleated and cuffed, brace buttons on the inside.
> Waist 19.5
> out seam 42
> inseam 29 +3 inches if cuffs are sacrificed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium brown herringbone 3 piece, made by Botany 500, three piece tweeds are rare, and this is a fine example of one. $45.00 shipped in the CONUS. The jacket has a ticket pocket, and is 3/4 lined, the lining on the sleeve will have to be repaired.
> 
> Jacket
> p2p 24
> sleeves 25
> BOC 30.5
> S2s 19.5
> 
> Vest
> P2P 25.5
> Length is 25
> 
> Pants flat front, and not cuffed, they also have a flap change pocket, which I think is pretty neat.
> Waist 20.5
> out seam 40
> inseam 28, with 2 inches to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford dinner jacket for Neiman Marcus $40.00 shipped in the CONUS. It is a shawl collar, 2 button with a flap over the pocket super 120's. It's not exactly traditional, but I think it is perfect for wearing with GTH tartan trousers.
> 
> P2P 25
> s2s 19
> sleeves 23+ 2
> BOC 31.5





Dmontez said:


> *Shirts
> 
> *please message me with any questions or offers
> 
> First up we have a yellow Ben Silver OCBD with a very small hole near the sleeve gauntlet therefore this one is $15.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Measures 18.5X34 with a 30" pit to pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton out of Houston Texas is considered to be one of the best shirtmakers $30.00 shipped in the CONUS. Here is a blue spread collar from them. I have a close up of the fabric and honestly I have never seen a fabric like this before, and have no idea what it would be called. This is also a little bit thicker than most shirts. This one is likely bespoke, or at least MTM as it has no sizing tags, so I have some measurements for it.
> 
> Collar is 17 inches from the middle of the button to the middle of the button hole.
> shoulders are 19.5
> the sleeve is 34
> and the pit to pit is 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andover Shop these are sold as a pair $50.00 shipped in the CONUS since they seem to be brothers, or at least cousins.
> 
> I would say these are both butcher stripes, tagged 17X34 with contrast collars in yellow/white stripe, and gray/white stripe, these shirts are identical except for the cuffs. The gray one has contrast(white) french cuffs, while the yellow one has barrel cuffs that match the body of the shirt.
> 
> Reyn Spooner for BB XXL Regent fit. I bought this one last week on clearance, and was able to get some extra discounts on it. Unfortunately the darker popover is tent like on me, so I started the return process, but BB just charged me for the new one and is going to credit me once I return this one. I figure why not pass the savings on to AAAC at my cost 26.50+7.00 shipping. The shirt is still 31.50 through BB.


----------



## gamma68

*GRAIL ALERT

VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS IVORY SHAWL COLLAR DINNER JACKET*

Made in the USA, tagged size 44R, please see measurements

* Tropical weight wool, perfect for upcoming summer formal parties
* Single-button closure, three-button cuffs. All buttons are mother of pearl
* No darts, natural shoulders with very light padding.
* Fully lined, two interior pockets
* Unvented, as appropriate for a dinner jacket
* Freshly dry cleaned. Excellent condition with no stains, holes, odors, etc.
* For full disclosure, there are small chips on some of the sleeve buttons (pictured). This is only visible upon close examination (really only by feeling the buttons), but a very easy fix if desired.

Actual measurements:
Shoulders -- 19"
Chest -- 22.5"
Sleeve -- 23.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar -- 31"

*Asking $60 CONUS*


----------



## Reuben

^Those sleeves are killing me. If I let out every single inch then they might possibly be long enough, but I doubt that'll turn out well.


----------



## Woofa

gamma68 said:


> *GRAIL ALERT
> 
> VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS IVORY SHAWL COLLAR DINNER JACKET*
> 
> Made in the USA, tagged size 44R, please see measurements
> 
> * Tropical weight wool, perfect for upcoming summer formal parties
> * Single-button closure, three-button cuffs. All buttons are mother of pearl
> * No darts, natural shoulders with very light padding.
> * Fully lined, two interior pockets
> * Unvented, as appropriate for a dinner jacket
> * Freshly dry cleaned. Excellent condition with no stains, holes, odors, etc.
> * For full disclosure, there are small chips on some of the sleeve buttons (pictured). This is only visible upon close examination (really only by feeling the buttons), but a very easy fix if desired.
> 
> Actual measurements:
> Shoulders -- 19"
> Chest -- 22.5"
> Sleeve -- 23.5" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar -- 31""
> 
> Okay so this interests me and is basically my size except for the sleeves. I am about a 24 1/2 so I understand that there is enough fabric to extend.
> My question is on an older jacket like this, what chance that when the sleeves are let out they will be obvious to have been let out. After all, the fold has been there for decades.
> Also, for those who have done this, about what would it cost for a good tailor to make this alteration?
> Thanks,


----------



## Reuben

Woofa said:


> Okay so this interests me and is basically my size except for the sleeves. I am about a 24 1/2 so I understand that there is enough fabric to extend.
> My question is on an older jacket like this, what chance that when the sleeves are let out they will be obvious to have been let out. After all, the fold has been there for decades.
> Also, for those who have done this, about what would it cost for a good tailor to make this alteration?
> Thanks,


$15-30 depending on your tailor, and that's definitely a risk. It's much lower with wool than with cotton jackets though, it's nearly pointless to let out the sleeves on a corduroy, poplin, or seersucker jacket with any amount of wear to it. Another problem might be discoloration over time. I doubt you'll have to worry about fading since it's such a light color, but it may have yellowed a bit over time where the fabric's been exposed to the elements. I think you've got a pretty good chance of making this work, though.


----------



## gamma68

Perhaps this photo will assist those interested in the BB dinner jacket.



This is the underside of one of the cuffs laid flat against fabric from the upper sleeve. I see no fading, yellowing or difference in color between the two. I see no yellowing anywhere in the jacket. 

There is no fabric tag, but I'm pretty sure it's a very light, tropical weight wool. It does not feel like a cotton garment to me.

I hope this helps.


----------



## thegovteach

Woofa said:


> gamma68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAIL ALERT
> 
> VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS IVORY SHAWL COLLAR DINNER JACKET*
> 
> Made in the USA, tagged size 44R, please see measurements
> 
> * Tropical weight wool, perfect for upcoming summer formal parties
> * Single-button closure, three-button cuffs. All buttons are mother of pearl
> * No darts, natural shoulders with very light padding.
> * Fully lined, two interior pockets
> * Unvented, as appropriate for a dinner jacket
> * Freshly dry cleaned. Excellent condition with no stains, holes, odors, etc.
> * For full disclosure, there are small chips on some of the sleeve buttons (pictured). This is only visible upon close examination (really only by feeling the buttons), but a very easy fix if desired.
> 
> Actual measurements:
> Shoulders -- 19"
> Chest -- 22.5"
> Sleeve -- 23.5" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar -- 31""
> 
> Okay so this interests me and is basically my size except for the sleeves. I am about a 24 1/2 so I understand that there is enough fabric to extend.
> My question is on an older jacket like this, what chance that when the sleeves are let out they will be obvious to have been let out. After all, the fold has been there for decades.
> Also, for those who have done this, about what would it cost for a good tailor to make this alteration?
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Man, talk about cool...but it would swallow me...at one time it'd fit, but now, much too large...but way cool...
Click to expand...


----------



## dorji

^Super cool indeed. Whoever buys that has to post a pic when wearing

Ok, here are some more items purchased new by me at some point, then never really worn. Plus, I'm thinking about adopting a dog. Would you believe it's north of $500 in fees to get a rescue dog? Anyway, offers always welcome, discount on multiple items for sure. $15 for anything here

Ties:all are between 58"-60," regular tie length


From Left to Right
Ducks on 65/35 wool/silk, Seaward and Stearn, UK, 3 3/8
Argyl + Sutherland SOLD
Block Stripe, Brooks, Silk, USA, 3 3/8
Pink and White Bar Stripe SOLD
J Press Cotton, Dark Navy + White, UK, 3.5
J Press Silk Shantung SOLD

Double Sided custom bow SOLD




2 squares and a pair of new, unworn (of course) fun socks
The square on the left was made in Italy for Peter Millar, is 65/35 silk/cotton, and has a fine and smooth hand. The mini houndstooth patter is printed in blue on a white background. Handrolled edges, 15.75"
The square on the right is SOLD

Over-the-calf Marcoliani "fil" summer stripe socks, brand new w tags attached. Navy, grey, + blue stripes. SOLD

Thanks for looking, PM with interest, offers, or questions!

Ben


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers tweed 3/2 sack sportcoat
Asking $30
Measures:
17.5 shoulders
21.5 pit to pit
25 5/8 sleeves
31.5 BOC


Brooks Brothers green poplin 3/2 jacket
This is an orphan, but would make a great spring/summer sportcoat.
Measures:
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31.5" BOC
Asking $31


Charcoal 3/2 sack suit - maker not labeled
Bought this on eBay several years ago, I only wore it a couple times as the jacket is just a little too big for me.
Jacket measurements: 
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25.75" sleeves
31.75" BOC
Trousers measure 36x33 and are not cuffed.
Asking $65


Belts - these are around size 34-36, actual measurements pictured. I'd like to sell the lot for $35


----------



## Oldsport

WTB: Dinner Jacket set (Black Tie)

Jacket: 18 ish shoulders, 21.5 ish pit to pit, 29-30.5 length, 24-25 sleeves

jacket must be Peak lapel, single button

Trousers: 32-34 waist, 29.5 or longer length

What do you have? Thanks.


----------



## Oldsport

LL Bean Gum a Shoes Size 9. The Gum Shoes are in like new condition. Only worn few times.

$45 Paypal'd and Shipped CONUS.

Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with update

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHIRTS!*


*Ralph Lauren Yellow and Blue Striped Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL, Classic Fit*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15**Orvis Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton, light weight!
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 21.5"
P2P: 24.5"
BOC: 33.5"
*PRICE: $15**Orvis Red, White, and Blue Striped Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10**Josh Allen Pink Madras Short Sleeve*

*SOLD**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*


*Vintage Lands' End White OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

I purchased this in 1994; wore it maybe 10-12 times while working in the
Bay Area - been in my closet since. Age has taken its toll, my neck is
larger than before... wearing this, I look to have a cervical muffin top.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed a few times
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20**Vintage Lands' End Plaid Heavy Cotton*

*SOLD**Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15**Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Mike B

Hi, I've got a pair of Florsheim Imperials up for sale on Craiglist. Since this style is popular with the 'trad' crowd I wanted to post them here as well. You can find pictures at the Craigslist link below...

*For Sale: Florshiem Imperial longwing dress shoes, medium/dark brown color, size 10*

Price: $30 postage paid

This is a used pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial longwing dress shoes. These shoes are in fair condition, the leather has some creases. They've been stored with shoe trees and conditioned and polished regularly. They would look great with jeans or casual chinos.

There is no marked size but they fit me and I usually wear a 10D, they are a bit big so might fit and 10.5 size as well.

For pictures see my Craigslist posting:



Thanks for looking,

Mike B


----------



## Pentheos

*LL Bean Shirts XL-Tall*

Two seersucker shirts, one in the traditional blue/white, the other in peach/white.

Asking $15.00 each CONUS, take them both for $25.00







*LL Bean Field Coat XL-Tall*

Excellent condition LL Bean Field Coat in saddle color, XL-Tall. I can provide actual measurements upon request. This is an older model that takes a button-in liner (which I do not have, but you can occasionally find these on Ebay). There are no stains, tears, abrasions, meaning that it is in great shape (look at the photo of the left elbow area). Due to its light color, there may be a small spot here or there, but nothing worth documenting. Note that all current models on llbean.com are currently lined. Given that this one is not, it is going to be a lighter weight jacket.

Asking $30.00 CONUS







*Clarks Original Desert Boots, 13D*

Originally new-to-me Clarks Desert Boots in 13D. Excellent condition, worn very few times. There are no scuffs or spots on the suede worth noting.

Asking $25.00 CONUS


----------



## Mike B

Hi, another trad staple, a vintage 'youth' sized Brooks Brothers blazer

For Sale: Navy Brooks Brothers Blazer, Navy color, brass buttons, Made in the USA, fits like a 38R (tagged size is 20REG which is the largest youth size)


This blazer is in good used condition. Since this is a youth blazer the quality is not quite up to the quality of a Brooks Brothers men's blazer but it is still 100% wool. The blazer is light weight with minimal shoulder padding. The measurements are as follows:


Shoulder (measured straight across seam to seam): 18"
Chest (pit to pit): 20"
Lapel (widest point): 3.25"
Sleeve (shoulder seam to cuff): 24.75"
Length (from bottom of collar): 29:
Waist (narrowest point): 19"

For pictures, see my Craigslist posting at:



Thanks for looking, 

Mike B


----------



## JDL II

3 Ben Silver Ties. Lot retails for $405!! PM me with a price offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

^ Tie width at the blade is always an important consideration.


----------



## JDL II

gamma68 said:


> ^ Tie width at the blade is always an important consideration.


Thank you. The left is 3.5, and the middle and right are 3.25.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himself

Jack Donnelly Slim Fit khakis, 32Wx28.5L. Like new, washed. I bought them on eBay but they were shorter than advertised. *$40 shipped US**. *

Two classic pique Patagonia polos, black, size Medium, excellent condition (not the least bit faded). * $30 for both, shipped US.

*


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> ^ Tie width at the blade is always an important consideration.


While the original retail is usually not.


----------



## ruvort

FLCracka said:


> While the original retail is usually not.


Exactly. I'm not sure about anyone else, but I don't think the purpose of this thread is to hold "silent auctions" either. I don't mean this as rude, but just feel it goes against the spirit of this forum.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Pants*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.
(Note: Due to 20%+ increase in USPS prices, I have had to bump up my pricing a bit... :angry*

*PANTS!*


*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22**Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22**Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

 
   
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel.
However, upon closer inspection at home, I could see where there used to be
braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside
of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These
little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread. 
Thus, they are listed as Good condition and priced accordingly.
*Good Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $14**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Levi 505 Tan Cords - 34x36*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 

*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in ?? (Columbia?)
*TAGGED: 34x36*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 44.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20**Levi 505 Tan Cords - 38x30*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
  
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38x30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED*



gamma68 said:


> *GRAIL ALERT
> 
> VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS IVORY SHAWL COLLAR DINNER JACKET*
> 
> Made in the USA, tagged size 44R, please see measurements
> 
> * Tropical weight wool, perfect for upcoming summer formal parties
> * Single-button closure, three-button cuffs. All buttons are mother of pearl
> * No darts, natural shoulders with very light padding.
> * Fully lined, two interior pockets
> * Unvented, as appropriate for a dinner jacket
> * Freshly dry cleaned. Excellent condition with no stains, holes, odors, etc.
> * For full disclosure, there are small chips on some of the sleeve buttons (pictured). This is only visible upon close examination (really only by feeling the buttons), but a very easy fix if desired.
> 
> Actual measurements:
> Shoulders -- 19"
> Chest -- 22.5"
> Sleeve -- 23.5" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar -- 31"
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## Titus_A

gamma68 said:


> Bump. This goes on eBay if not claimed by the weekend.
> 
> A damn nice dinner jacket, folks.


You don't have a 38 lying about, do you? That I would buy.


----------



## gamma68

Titus_A said:


> You don't have a 38 lying about, do you? That I would buy.


No, sorry. But if the one above fit me, it would have a home in my own wardrobe.


----------



## thegovteach

gamma68 said:


> No, sorry. But if the one above fit me, it would have a home in my own wardrobe.


Likewise....just too large....


----------



## JDL II

WANT TO BUY:

TUXEDO
- 40L 
- Shawl Lapel if preferable
- Pants 32W/34L
- Brooks Brothers would be nice

Black self Tie bow for a tux
Black Cummerbund that would fit a 32 waist
White Brooks tuxedo shirt with black buttons 16-34


----------



## gamma68

*ANOTHER TRAD GRAIL ALERT

BROOKS **BROTHERS **STRIPED **FUN **SHIRT**

*Tagged size 16.5-R, please see measurements.
100% cotton broadcloth, made in the USA

Fun shirts are _totally Trad_ and perfect for spring/summer. This circa-1990s example is better than most--it not only features five striped colors (red, yellow, green, blue, black), but the colors on the underside of the cuffs and collar differ from the front (see the photos below). It also has long tails. The shirt is in perfect condition, although there is writing adjacent to the tag (not seen when worn, of course).

Measurements
Pit-to-pit: 26"
Sleeve: 33.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 32.5"

*Asking $30 CONUS*


----------



## WillBarrett

One last bump - going on eBay tomorrow night if no offers.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got four nice items for you tonight. Offers always welcome and shipping included.
> 
> To start, here's a fine Brooks Brothers jacket for spring. Material not listed but I'd wager silk or linen. Two button and lightly darted but three terrific patch pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows:
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19.5"
> Length - 32.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Here's a fantastic piece for the fall and winter. A very vintage Brooks Brothers wool shawl cardigan. Made in Italy. Size large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two minor holes on the sleeve as noted but should be a very easy fix. Otherwise a fantastic piece. Would love to keep it myself but money talks.
> 
> Asking $40 or offer.
> 
> A terrific made in England wool fisherman sweater from the Paul James label. Size large but this is a most generous large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking only $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> And finally - a very fine Viyella tartan! Made in the USA in size large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for only $25 shipped or offer.
> 
> Thanks gents - all offers welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*I have a series of wonderful jackets to pass on today--all at bargain prices, as I have a LOT more to list and I'd like to move these quickly!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Princeton Clothing Company Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, beautiful, classic Harris tweed jacket from one of the traditional clothiers operating in Princeton during the height of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely--and increasingly rare--basketweave Harris tweed in shades of brown, cream, and peat black, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. The buttons are all metal shanked leather covered football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris, and these are in a lvely shade of chestnut brown. The jacket has a single centre vent and is half lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*2) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid 3/2 sack jacket*

*THIS IS WONDERFUL! *

Langrock was THE Ivy store in Princeton during the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style; indeed, during the 1980s it ran an ad. boldly proclaiming that it was the ONLY store in America that adhered to the American Look--an utterly unveiled criticism of Press, Brooks, and its local rivals The English Shop, Hilton, and Ballot's. And Langrock meant this; everything it sold was classically Ivy; nothing darted was ever allowed to be sold... a decison that unfortunately led to Langrock's demise when fashions changed.

This jacket shows just why Langrock was so influential. Cut from a beautifully soft woolen cloth in a classic yet bold Glen Plaid in autumnal bracken, peat, and cream, this jacket is absolutely wonderful and utterly Ivy. It is a 3/2 sack--of course!--with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It two button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and features the ever-desirable two patch and flapped front pockets. It has a single centre hook vent. Naturally, it was Made in the USA. It is half-lined.

The exterior tweed is in excellent condition; there is, however, some staining and fraying in the lining at the armpits; the fraying could be easily patched, and not only won't be seen when worn, but can only be seen if you're checking for damage there. Because of this, however, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is an absolute steal at just

*$39, or offer.*

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4









   

*4) CLASSIC Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*

The brown herringbone, like its cousin, the grey herringbone, are the two foundational staples of every man's classic wardrobe--so if you don't have a brown herringbone, and this is your size, grab it!

This is a lovely, heathery, mossy, brown herringbone, cut from classic Harris Tweed. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and three button cuffs. It is fully-lined, and features a single centre vent. It is a very recent jacket, and is virtually unworn; indeed, the basting threads are still evident in the opened front pockets, and it still retains its original spare button (included). It has one small flaw--a weaver's missed stitch on the front near the hem, which was there since the jacket was new as it is a flaw in the handwoven fabric. This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





       

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Nick Hilton grey herringbone by Samuelsohn, with HOLLAND & SHERRY cloth!*

*This is stunning!*

It's hard to know where to start in describing this jacket, so let's start with the cloth. An absolutely beautiful classic mid-grey herringbone, the cloth is by Holland & Sherry of Savile Row, London--who justly claim to provide the best cloths in the world. And this is no exception; beautifully soft with a wonderful hand and drape, the quality of this can be seen before it is felt.

The tailoring of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of the cloth that it is cut from. Made by Samuelsohn in Canada, this is impeccable; a three button front with darts, hinting at the English military heritage of Holland & Sherry, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It's absolutely beautifully made, with kissing four button cuffs and a twin vent. (This jacket was a Made to measure garment.) It was retailed by nick Hilton of Princeton--the son of Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy clothiers.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly gorgeous jacket; new, it cost a fortune, but now, it's a steal *at just $50, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 11/16





     

*6) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*7) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*9) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*10) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*11) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*12) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just

*$20, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*15) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*16) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*$16, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*17) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*22) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*23) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*24) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*26) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on Northumbria!*

*CLAIMED!*

This is NOT one of the "modern" Barbours, with their lint-attracting peachfuzz "Sylkoil" finish, obnoxious embroidered logos, and fashion-forward "branding".... This is a Barbour that dates from when Barbours were made properly, in England, and were sold primarily as solid workwear to the country set, all the way from landowning Royalty down to locals who worked as beaters on their estates.

This jacket is thus finished in the original matt wax finish that made Barbour famous, not the modern peach-fuzz Sylkoil that's apparently designed to attract lint. It doesn't have an exterior logo embroidered on the flap of an outside pocket, and it was Made in South Shields, England.... Not Vietnam, Bulgaria, or Romania.

This coat is the real deal.... and, as such, is becoming increasingly rare, as these jackets are simply not made any more. Worse yet, Barbour has recently discontinued selling both their Northumbria and the Border jackets in the United States, so once the current supplies run dry you'll only be able to secure these coats by importing them privately.

This is a Northumbria model jacket--the "Big Brother" of the classic Border, being cut to precisely the same pattern but made from heavyweight waxed cotton, rather than mid-weight wax cotton of the Border. This makes it much more durable in the field, and is likely to add some years of life to its overall longevity.

This jacket has all of the features you'd want, and none that you wouldn't. It features two deep flapped bellows pockets at the front, as well as two deep moleskin lined handwarmer slash pockets. It has two deep poacher's pockets in the interior with removeable washable pockets inside each. It has a deep zip-lined security pocket on the right-hand side of the front placket, and a velcro-fastened security pocket on the interior chest. It closes with either press studs, or a two-way Barbour zipped, with a thick ring pull for use in the cold. It features a deep interior drip strip, and the sleeves have velcro-adjustable storm cuffs. It has a corduroy collar that can stand up and then be fastened with a fully functional throat latch. It has underarm grommets for ventilation. It is lined in the classic "heavyweight" cotton lining in a classic Forest Green tartan with windowpane checking.

This Barbour is in the classic sage green. It dates from when Barbour held three Royal Warrants, proudly displayed on the label.

It is in Very Good/excellent condition, and has a couple of minor issues. It has two small cracks on the creases by the cuffs of the sleeves, as shown, some fraying on the crease on the upper part of the bellows pockets, under the flap, as shown, and about 1" of the seam needs restitching on the left bellows pocket. (An easy repair that I can have done before shipping, if you'd like.) The locker look is off on one side. It was waxed before being stored last year, and so is ready to wear.

*Asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* Given its condition and the fact that most old-school Barbours now have to be shipped from the UK as the US supply has all but dried up, I am confident that this is the best value Barbour around today!

*This is a size 40; it measures:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: c. 33 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 (at back)
Length: 35


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops...

Brooks Brothers green poplin 3/2 jacket
This is an orphan, but would make a great spring/summer sportcoat.
Measures:
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31.5" BOC
Asking $28.50


Charcoal 3/2 sack suit - maker not labeled
Bought this on eBay several years ago, I only wore it a couple times as the jacket is just a little too big for me.
Jacket measurements: 
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25.75" sleeves
31.75" BOC
Trousers measure 36x33 and are not cuffed.
Asking $60


Belts - these are around size 34-36, actual measurements pictured. I'd like to sell the lot for $32


----------



## Pentheos

*MOVING IN ONE MONTH, THESE ITEMS HAVE GOT TO GO*

*Make me a reasonable offer on anything*

*LL Bean Shirts XL-Tall*

Two seersucker shirts, one in the traditional blue/white, the other in peach/white.

Asking $15.00 each CONUS, take them both for $25.00







*LL Bean Field Coat XL-Tall*

Excellent condition LL Bean Field Coat in saddle color, XL-Tall. I can provide actual measurements upon request. This is an older model that takes a button-in liner (which I do not have, but you can occasionally find these on Ebay). There are no stains, tears, abrasions, meaning that it is in great shape (look at the photo of the left elbow area). Due to its light color, there may be a small spot here or there, but nothing worth documenting. Note that all current models on llbean.com are currently lined. Given that this one is not, it is going to be a lighter weight jacket.

Asking $25.00 CONUS







*Clarks Original Desert Boots, 13D*

Originally new-to-me Clarks Desert Boots in 13D. Excellent condition, worn very few times. There are no scuffs or spots on the suede worth noting.

Asking $25.00 CONUS







*Pocket Squares*

Four Brooks Brothers linen pocket squares. Two all cotton, hand-rolled pocket squares. One as you can see is reversible. All in perfect condition. Buy all six, and I'll throw in two brand new white Irish linen handkerchiefs.

I'd like to sell as a lot for $30.00 CONUS









*48L Brooks Brothers cotton/poly 3 button suit*

Excellent condition 3 button darted, "stretch", olive green suit from Brooks Brothers outlet. New in 2005, I've probably only worn it three times if that. I think the quality in the outlets ten years ago was better than it is today. Not the tradest suit out there, but perfectly serviceable. Tagged 48L.

Jacket:
BoC 33"
PTP 26"
Shoulders 21"
Sleeve 26.5"

Pleated Pants:
Waist 20.5" + 2"
Inseam 31.5"
Outseam 45"
Cuff 1.5" with no material under

Asking $40.00 CONUS







*48L Ralph Lauren green label suit*

Bought new by me before I found this forum and learned so much. Have not worn for eight years. Excellent condition with a small amount of piling in between the legs. Tagged 48L.

Jacket:
BOC 33.5"
PTP 25.5"
Shoulder 21.75"
Sleeve 26.5"
Waist 24" at bottom button

Pleated pants:
Waist 21" + 1"
Inseam 32"
Outseam 45"
Cuff 1.5" with no material under

Asking? Make me an offer above shipping costs ($13.00)


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone interested in a smaller Harris Tweed jacket - I'm thinking amount 38-40 Short? Could pick it up today if you're interested and I would ask in the $30 range depending on shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

BUMP...



gamma68 said:


> *ANOTHER TRAD GRAIL ALERT
> 
> BROOKS **BROTHERS **STRIPED **FUN **SHIRT**
> 
> *Tagged size 16.5-R, please see measurements.
> 100% cotton broadcloth, made in the USA
> 
> Fun shirts are _totally Trad_ and perfect for spring/summer. This circa-1990s example is better than most--it not only features five striped colors (red, yellow, green, blue, black), but the colors on the underside of the cuffs and collar differ from the front (see the photos below). It also has long tails. The shirt is in perfect condition, although there is writing adjacent to the tag (not seen when worn, of course).
> 
> Measurements
> Pit-to-pit: 26"
> Sleeve: 33.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 32.5"
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## Pentheos

*SOLD:* LLB shirts, jacket, pocket squares, RL suit

Still available: Clarks and BB suit -- make me an offer!!!

More coming soon too!


----------



## plupy

Two amazing vintage Brooks Brothers Makers "Sport Shirts" here - butcher stripes, short sleeves, soft cotton in broken in but undamaged condition (except for laundry marks) -- tagged size 16, they have the old 6-button fronts, dating them to the 1980s or earlier. $23 each shipped, or both for $43.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with update

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHIRTS!*


*Ralph Lauren Yellow and Blue Striped Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL, Classic Fit*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15**Orvis Red, White, and Blue Striped Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15**Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
*PRICE: $10**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with drop...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18 > $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## thesizzler

*Gant Rugger Madras Shirts L - Slim Fit

Asking $25.00 each CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)

*"E-Z OBD"
Blue dominant Madras pattern
Three-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in India, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged L, Slim Fit (42-43)

*Shoulder:* 19"
*Pit to Pit:* 20.5"
*Sleeve:* 25"
*Length (boc):* 29.5"



















"India Slub Madras"
Fuchsia dominant Madras pattern
Three-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in India, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged L, Slim Fit (42-43)

*Shoulder:* 19"
*Pit to Pit:* 20.5"
*Sleeve:* 25"
*Length (boc):* 29.5"



















"Selvage Madras"
Solid, dark pink
Three-button collar
Selvage finish on inside of placket
Excellent condition
Made in India, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged L, Slim Fit (42-43)

*SOLD*

*Shoulder:* 19.5"
*Pit to Pit:* 21"
*Sleeve:* 25"
*Length (boc):* 29"




























*Bonobos Madras Shirt - L - Standard Fit

Asking $20.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)

*Fuchsia dominant Madras pattern
Two-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in India, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged L, Standard (43)

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length (boc): 30.5"



















*Brooks Brothers Makers Short Sleeve Shirt - 17 - Traditional Fit

SOLD

Asking $15.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
*
Blue - White Mini Check _(Photograph colors are off - blue is brighter in natural light)_
Two-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in USA, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged 17

Shoulder: 19"
Pit to Pit: 25.5"
Sleeve: 10.5"
Length (boc): 33"



















*J. Press Blue Sterling Pinpoint OCBD - 16 1/2 - 33 - Traditional Fit

Asking $25.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
*
"Single Needle Tailoring"
Two-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in USA, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged 16 1/2 - 33

Shoulder: 20"
Pit to Pit: 25"
Sleeve: 23"
Length (boc): 32"



















*Brooks Brothers Olive Green Wash n Wear Sack Jacket - Tagged 43R

SOLD

Asking $15.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
*
3/2 Roll, Patch Pockets, Partially Lined
Good Condition
Made in USA, Union Tag
Size Tagged 43R

Shoulder: 18"
Pit to Pit: 21.5"
Sleeve: 25" (3/4" to let out)
Length (boc): 30.5"














































*

Please PM with questions or offers.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers non-iron blue OCBD- 15.5-35
Asking $35


Brooks Brothers non-iron white button-down 15-34
Asking $30


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops...

Brooks Brothers green poplin 3/2 jacket
This is an orphan, but would make a great spring/summer sportcoat.
Measures:
18" shoulders
21.75" pit to pit
25" sleeves
31.5" BOC
Asking $25


Charcoal 3/2 sack suit - maker not labeled
Bought this on eBay several years ago, I only wore it a couple times as the jacket is just a little too big for me.
Jacket measurements: 
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25.75" sleeves
31.75" BOC
Trousers measure 36x33 and are not cuffed.
Asking $55


Belts - these are around size 34-36, actual measurements pictured. I'd like to sell the lot for $30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Apologies for recent absence!*

My apologies for my recent dearth of posting both here and on my Facebook page Waterhollowtweed--I've had speaking engagements across the US and in Europe almost every weekend since the middle of January, which has seriously cut into my time for listing clothing!

However, rest assured that I have a LOT of items just waiting to be posted--including in excess of 1,000 ties, a couple of hundred jackets, lots of coats, an Eastman Irvin jacket, an almost new Schott Perfecto, and assorted sundries!--so watch this space! 

*And oh yes, there will be grails! *


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Press Tweed "Stroller"--Jacket & Waistcoat/Vest combination. c. 46R*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

Asking just $75, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26


----------



## ATL

Bowtie lot for sale. $65 shipped CONUS.










The J Press York Street is wool and ties a huge knot. The rest are silk.


----------



## WillBarrett

Ok so I threatened with e-Bay but it's all still here. Please make me an offer! Thanks.

One last bump - going on eBay tomorrow night if no offers.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got four nice items for you tonight. Offers always welcome and shipping included.
> 
> To start, here's a fine Brooks Brothers jacket for spring. Material not listed but I'd wager silk or linen. Two button and lightly darted but three terrific patch pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows:
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19.5"
> Length - 32.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Here's a fantastic piece for the fall and winter. A very vintage Brooks Brothers wool shawl cardigan. Made in Italy. Size large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two minor holes on the sleeve as noted but should be a very easy fix. Otherwise a fantastic piece. Would love to keep it myself but money talks.
> 
> Asking $40 or offer.
> 
> A terrific made in England wool fisherman sweater from the Paul James label. Size large but this is a most generous large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking only $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> And finally - a very fine Viyella tartan! Made in the USA in size large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for only $25 shipped or offer.
> 
> Thanks gents - all offers welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

OFFERS WELCOME!

A couple more items.

First - BB slim fit madras. S/S in medium. Made in India. Great colors here. Asking $25 shipped or offer.

SOLD!

Ralph Lauren Purple Label. Brown cords. Made in Italy. 38 waist. Very mild wear in the knee. Asking $35 or offer.

SOLD!

Peter Millar cords. Tan. 34 waist. Length is about 33-34. Get with me for better measurements. Thin wale. In great shape. Asking $30 or offer.










More to come tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

^ That's a great BB cardigan. You should keep it.


----------



## WillBarrett

AlanC said:


> ^ That's a great BB cardigan. You should keep it.


Tempting to have it repaired and wear it. Might just do it.


----------



## AlanC

WillBarrett said:


> Tempting to have it repaired and wear it. Might just do it.


I remember using a reweaver over in Homewood once that was okay. Of course, that was a decade ago


----------



## pitchfork

*Brooks brothers gift card*

I have a BB private sale card good for 100$ off 300 or 200$ off 500. Happy to share the code with anyone who is interested, just PM me. Good through 4/18


----------



## thesizzler

Thursday evening bump.



thesizzler said:


> *Gant Rugger Madras Shirts L - Slim Fit
> 
> Asking $25.00 each CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
> 
> *"E-Z OBD"
> Blue dominant Madras pattern
> Three-button collar
> Excellent condition
> Made in India, 100% Cotton
> Size Tagged L, Slim Fit (42-43)
> 
> *Shoulder:* 19"
> *Pit to Pit:* 20.5"
> *Sleeve:* 25"
> *Length (boc):* 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "India Slub Madras"
> Fuchsia dominant Madras pattern
> Three-button collar
> Excellent condition
> Made in India, 100% Cotton
> Size Tagged L, Slim Fit (42-43)
> 
> *Shoulder:* 19"
> *Pit to Pit:* 20.5"
> *Sleeve:* 25"
> *Length (boc):* 29.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonobos Madras Shirt - L - Standard Fit
> 
> Asking $20.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
> 
> *Fuchsia dominant Madras pattern
> Two-button collar
> Excellent condition
> Made in India, 100% Cotton
> Size Tagged L, Standard (43)
> 
> Shoulder: 18.5"
> Pit to Pit: 22"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length (boc): 30.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J. Press Blue Sterling Pinpoint OCBD - 16 1/2 - 33 - Traditional Fit
> 
> Asking $25.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
> *
> "Single Needle Tailoring"
> Two-button collar
> Excellent condition
> Made in USA, 100% Cotton
> Size Tagged 16 1/2 - 33
> 
> Shoulder: 20"
> Pit to Pit: 25"
> Sleeve: 23"
> Length (boc): 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Please PM with questions or offers.*


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got some accessories tonight. To start a great pair of Trafalgar braces. Nice golf pattern. I've seen this exact pair on eBay for a good bit. Asking $60 shipped.










One the left is a made in USA Bert Pulitzer horsebit tie. Asking $10 shipped.

The right is a R. Haneuer bow tie. In good though not great shape. Asking $12.

Not exactly trad but two very nice Nicky Milano ties. $20 each or $35 for then pair.










A few more. From the left:

Robert Talbott Best of Class
Brooks Brothers Makers
Polo RL made in Italy
Lands End made in Italy

Asking $12 each or offer.
























All offers welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plupy

One more try with these before moving to evilBay...

Two amazing vintage Brooks Brothers Makers "Sport Shirts" here - butcher stripes, short sleeves, soft cotton in broken in but undamaged condition (except for laundry marks) -- tagged size 16, they have the old 6-button fronts, dating them to the 1980s or earlier. $23 each shipped, or both for $43.




Vintage 80s/90s White Bucks from LL Bean. Made in USA with Vibram crepe soles. Got em on fleaBay last year and they don't fit. They are tagged size 7.5 -- I wear a 7.5 or an 8 and they are too narrow. Soles measure 11 1/2 x 4 1/4. Excellent condition with a few scuffs here and there, nothing major. $35 shipped - less than I paid - OBO if no one bites at 35. Thanks!


----------



## ran23

My favorite Men's Store (consignment) asked me to come down for my 62 b'day. Maybe a gift card in my future, I have been eyeing a Camel Hair Jacket lately.


----------



## ran23

For my b'day they said I could have any jacket in the store. I know what fits and that Nordstrum Camel Hair is what I brought home. leather buttons, single vent, warm and fits great. It was listed there for $80, probably 1/4 to 1/3 of retail.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

*AE MOCCS FOR SPRING*

Duke 10.5 3E (brand new, worn around the house for about an hour)
[pics to follow]

Key Largo 10 2E (lightly used)
[pics to follow]

Sherwood 9.5 3E (lightly used -- fairly rare model, basically a Key Largo with a lugged sole)

Wilbert 10 3E (very lightly used)















Bradley in shell, 10.5 3E (uppers and lining perfect, soles moderately worn but solid)
[pics to follow]

Make me offers; certainly willing to give AAAC a substantial break over current ebay prices. You're going to have to be somewhat persuasive about the shell Bradleys; I'm not totally sold on selling those, so to speak, so they won't be given away. (Though I do, incidentally, have some stuff to post that I *will* be giving away...)

*Definitely* open to trades, particularly for patch-pocket (ideally triple-patch) sack blazers and tweeds (especially BB of good vintage) in various weights, ~46-48M/L in old BB sizing, 24-24.5 P2P as a starting point, 17.5/36 OCBDs in uncommon colours (lilac, yellow stripe, green stripe, etc.) Irish linen BD shirts of good breeding, and basically anything else in the trad vein that is lamentably absent from the rude northerly provinces.

I'd even consider stripped repp ties, especially BB2, BB3, and BB4-esque patterns with framing, or fine very fine, pin-like stripes on dark bases, since those would save me a little bit of time and hassle.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Oh, and I also have a pair of vintage FootJoy Green-Joys in 10.5E -- a classic shoe for trad golfers. And if your club (like most) has forbade metal spikes, you can just replace them with anything that uses a small metal thread...


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Perfect Trad / Ivy casual springtime shirt.

*New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Blue and White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Slim Fit Button Down Collar Shirt.* Made in USA. Crisp shirts with a high quality of fabric and workmanship. Use measurements to predict fit. These are Slim Fit shirts but are generously sized in neck measurement and sleeve length. *$29*

Measurements:
XS 15-33/34 P2P (across chest at armpit level) 21.25 
S 16-34/35 21.5
M 16.5-34/35 23
L 17-35/36 23.25
XL 18-36 25


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop...

Charcoal 3/2 sack suit - maker not labeled
Bought this on eBay several years ago, I only wore it a couple times as the jacket is just a little too big for me.
Jacket measurements: 
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25.75" sleeves
31.75" BOC
Trousers measure 36x33 and are not cuffed.
Asking $50


----------



## JCrewfan

*J Crew seersucker suit & Rancourt Ranger mocs + matching belt*

I am selling two lightly worn items.

The first is a J Crew 100% cotton seersucker suit. Jacket size is tagged 38R. Chest measures 20" (PTP); shoulders 18"; and sleeves 24.5". Pants are tagged 32/30. Worn a handful of times. $old.

   

The second is a pair of Rancourt Classic Ranger-mocs. Handmade in Maine USA with Horween Chromexel leather. Color is Carolina Brown; size is 9D. I've had these for only a few months and wear them once a week. Would love to keep them but must go with a wider toe box. Sale includes matching Rancourt Chromexel belt, size 34. Given their young age and light use, both items for $250 shipped (CONUS). Shoe trees not included.


----------



## Steve Smith

New with tags Brooks Brothers Boys Cotton Blue White Seersucker Pants. Pleated. All are unhemmed and are about 34 inches inseam. Nice crisp, high quality fabric. The 14H pair has broader stripes and is pictured in the last photos. Retail $88. Price includes US shipping. $30.

Waist Measurements as follows:
16 28.5
18 29.75
20 31.5
14H 30.5
16H 31.75
18H 32.5


----------



## Dmontez

Anyone needing shorts for the upcoming heat? These are all in excellent condition and just need to be steamed/ironed.

The first two are Hart Schaffner Marx size 38, the rest are PRL 38
$15.00 each shipped in the CONUS.


----------



## thesizzler

*DROPS - Gant Rugger & Bonobos Madras Shirts; J Press Pinpoint OCBD*

*Drops before going to the consignment store.

-----

Gant Rugger Madras Shirts L - Slim Fit

Asking $19.00 each CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)

*"E-Z OBD"
Blue dominant Madras pattern
Three-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in India, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged L, Slim Fit (42-43)

*Shoulder:* 19"
*Pit to Pit:* 20.5"
*Sleeve:* 25"
*Length (boc):* 29.5"



















"India Slub Madras"
Fuchsia dominant Madras pattern
Three-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in India, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged L, Slim Fit (42-43)

*Shoulder:* 19"
*Pit to Pit:* 20.5"
*Sleeve:* 25"
*Length (boc):* 29.5"



















*Bonobos Madras Shirt - L - Standard Fit

Asking $14.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)

*Fuchsia dominant Madras pattern
Two-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in India, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged L, Standard (43)

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 22"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length (boc): 30.5"



















*J. Press Blue Sterling Pinpoint OCBD - 16 1/2 - 33 - Traditional Fit

Asking $17.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
*
"Single Needle Tailoring"
Two-button collar
Excellent condition
Made in USA, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged 16 1/2 - 33

Shoulder: 20"
Pit to Pit: 25"
Sleeve: 23"
Length (boc): 32"



















*

Please PM with questions or offers.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brothers non-iron blue OCB - slim fit 15.5-35
Asking $32


Brooks Brothers non-iron white button-down 15-34 - slim fit
Asking $27
[/QUOTE]


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's some cold weather stuff at a discount. Offers welcome on all pieces.

USA made Harris Tweed from Stanley Blacker for Parisian. A couple of small holes as noted in pictures but a fine jacket with a great pattern. Asking $30 or offer.

Measurements:

Shoulders - 18"
Length - 32"
Chest - 21"
Sleeve - 25"


Next up is a fantastic red label Joseph A. Bank 3/2 sack with all the Ivy details you could want. One small hole as noted. Union made in the USA. Asking $30 or offer.

Measurements are:

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeve: 24"


LL Bean ragg wool blend sweater in burnt orange. Size large. USA made. Asking $20 or offer.

Pendleton wool tartan tie. 3" width. Asking $12 or offer.



Generic Shetland in navy. Measured at 40" - small or a very snug medium. If you don't mind the logo, this is a sweet thick sweater. Asking $15 or offer.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikesChevelle

Please PM me

AE Mcallisters both 10.5 in A width (Walnuts say 2A). GREAT shape. $90 each shipped







Ties - EZ and Massimo ties $30 each shipped - rest are $18- Deals on multiples to save me shipping costs


----------



## Oldsport

*Tan 3/2 roll, Sack, worsted wool blazer.*

*** SOLD *** Tan 3/2 roll, Sack, worsted wool blazer. From the English Shop Princeton. Excellent condition. Just received it but too long for me. My loss is your gain. $25 shipped and Paypal'd CONUS. Feel free to make offer. I would hate to send this Ivy classic to Goodwill&#8230;

 Measurements:
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 41"
Waist - 39"
Length - 31"
Sleeve - 25.5" (with 1" to let out)


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Goddamnit, why is all this stuff so tiny... argh!


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - a good list of accessories right here.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got some accessories tonight. To start a great pair of Trafalgar braces. Nice golf pattern. I've seen this exact pair on eBay for a good bit. Asking $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One the left is a made in USA Bert Pulitzer horsebit tie. Asking $10 shipped.
> 
> The right is a R. Haneuer bow tie. In good though not great shape. Asking $12.
> 
> Not exactly trad but two very nice Nicky Milano ties. $20 each or $35 for then pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more. From the left:
> 
> Robert Talbott Best of Class
> Brooks Brothers Makers
> Polo RL made in Italy
> Lands End made in Italy
> 
> Asking $12 each or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All offers welcome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Anyone have a charcoal or navy suit available on the cheap in around a 43L jacket, 36-31" pant? ~22.5 PtP, 18.5-19 Shoulder, 25.5-26 sleeve, 31.5-32.5 BoC

Edit: Scratch that, eBay finally paid off with a grey flannel H. Freeman and Sons and a charcoal worsted BBGF.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Suit of Nettles said:


> Goddamnit, why is all this stuff so tiny... argh!


I feel the same way, except the opposite. You rarely see a 37S around these parts. You 40R and up folks have it made!


----------



## WillBarrett

In the event that any of you have tried to contact me, I have cleaned out some PMs. All offers are encouraged, so please get in touch!


----------



## Pentheos

I NEED to find a new home for this suit. I do not sell on Ebay, and if I find no takers, it is going to Goodwill. Please save this suit from such an ignoble fate!

*48L Brooks Brothers cotton/poly 3 button suit*

Excellent condition 3 button darted, "stretch", olive green suit from Brooks Brothers outlet. New in 2005, I've probably only worn it three times if that. I think the quality in the outlets ten years ago was better than it is today. Not the tradest suit out there, but perfectly serviceable. Tagged 48L.

Jacket:
BoC 33"
PTP 26"
Shoulders 21"
Sleeve 26.5"

Pleated Pants:
Waist 20.5" + 2"
Inseam 31.5"
Outseam 45"
Cuff 1.5" with no material under

Asking $30.00 CONUS


----------



## ddougatkin

HELP.....Marty Walker was my grandfather so very interested in tracking this down....

THANKS

Looking for information and offers on this overcoat! 

The coat is 100% Cashmere and was sold (probably Made to order) by a store called "Marty Walker Clothiers" on Broadway, NY. 
The store goes back to the 1920's and possibly before. For a vintage item, It's in _really great condition. PM with interest or for more photos!

Fully lined, 4 Button. I want to say this is a *42L or 44L but if someone can identify this, please let me know.

Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 44"
Chest: 23.5" across
*_


----------



## wacolo

*$15 each shipped CONUS*
Anonymous red and white seersucker Tie. I have four of these available. All are unbranded but brand new. Tagged as 100% Cotton and measure 58" x 3.75"

*$12 shipped CONUS*
Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Tie A little bit of knot memory but that is all. 60" x 3.5"


----------



## Bermuda

New in Package Ralph Lauren light blue Yarmouth dress shirt. Navy blue Pony logo. button down collar. 17.5 neck. 34/35 sleeve. Asking for 35$ shipped to the CONUS. These are about 80$ in stores these days. Please message me privately if interested! Thanks
If you want I can email the picture to make it bigger


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## ATL

I know it's not trad, but since there are some guys on here looking for slender suits, I thought I'd post this to see if there's any interest. 

Prada suit. 36 R. Measurements upon request.


----------



## FLMike

TweedyDon said:


> My apologies for my recent dearth of posting both here and on my Facebook page Waterhollowtweed--I've had speaking engagements across the US and in Europe almost every weekend since the middle of January, which has seriously cut into my time for listing clothing!
> 
> However, rest assured that I have a LOT of items just waiting to be posted--including in excess of 1,000 ties, a couple of hundred jackets, lots of coats, an Eastman Irvin jacket, an almost new Schott Perfecto, and assorted sundries!--so watch this space!
> 
> *And oh yes, there will be grails! *


Quite the tease, two weeks ago now. Waiting patiently!


----------



## thegovteach

FLCracka said:


> Quite the tease, two weeks ago now. Waiting patiently!


No kidding......:cold:


----------



## TweedyDon

FLCracka said:


> Quite the tease, two weeks ago now. Waiting patiently!




*COMING TODAY! *And, yes, that is an authentic 1960's 3/2 sack in Bleeding Madras of the type that's not been made in over 45 years! Plus, New York bespoke, J. Press 3/2 sack in Summer Gamekeeper Tweed, vintages 3/2 sacks, and more! 

PS: Previews and information can be found on my Facebook page, Waterhollowtweed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*The first Spring-Summer jackets from WaterhollowTweed!*

*I have several beautiful--and, in some cases, extremely rare!--jackets to pass along today, all of which are perfectly appropriate for Spring and early summer!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*
1) AUTHENTIC 1960's 3/2 sack in BLEEDING MADRAS! This is NOT MADE ANY MORE!*

This is ... stunning. An authentic 3/2 sack cut from genuine Bleeding Madras and sold by Harry Ballot of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this is a true Trad/Ivy GRAIL item.

First, the fabric. Bleeding Madras differs significantly from regular Madras in virtue of the fact that the dyes that were used to produce it "bled", resulting in an absolutely beautiful, subtle fabric after a few launderings (or, in the case of jackets, being caught in a few heavy summer showers!) in which the edges of the colours quietly and naturally had bled into each other. The effect was perfectly Ivy; beautiful, understated, and only achievable through time and use.

Bleeding Madras was the result of the use of Azo dyes (for the chemically inclined, these are compounds o the functional group R-N=N-R′, with the R molecule being an aryl) which produced vivid yellows, oranges, and reds, and which were exceptionally water soluble--hence the bleeding. Unfortunately, these dyes do not degrade under natural conditions, and when they accumulate in the waste discharge of dyeing factories have serious adverse environmental consequences. This lead to legal pressure to restrict or prohibit their use, and hence Bleeding Madras effectively ceased to be produced in the 1960s, although production of its colour-fast cousin (Madras) continued apace.

This jacket is cut from azo-dye Bleeding Madras--a fabric that, quite simply, is no longer made. The current absence of bleeding shows that this jacket was carefully kept away from rain, and so the colouring is as distinct as it was when this was first made.... beautiful dark greens like the hills in an Indian spring outside of Madras, dusty Indian taupes and muted blues, and stripes of saffron yellow. This is a beautiful jacket!

Originally retailed by Harry Ballot of Princeton, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre hook vent, two button cuffs, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65 for this rare and desirable grail item!

Measurements:*

*NB: This is around a 43R, given the cut.*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/4





   

*2) J. Press 3/2 sack in Summer Gamekeeper SIlk-Linen Tweed!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made for J. Press in Canada, this is cut from Summer Gamekeeper Tweed that was woven in Scotland by Robert Noble. This tweed is NOT merely a lightweight wool, but a lovely and light blend of 55% silk and 45% linen, simply perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall.

The patterning and colourway of the cloth is also perfect for these seasons, being a very, very light lichen green broken bone herringbone base with a very subtle overchecking in single threads of dark berry and burnt orange. The jacket is cut as a classisc 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll; it has a single centre hook vent and four button cuffs. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged a 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4





      

*
3) NWT Lauren Linen Jacket*

This is a lovely linen jacket, perfect for Spring and Summer!

Pure linen, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is a lovely clasic navy with a bold cream windowpane overcheck. It's absolutely NWT, and has both its single centre vent and all of its pockets basted shut. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition. Imported, just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $35*

*Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+ 11/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4





      

*4) BEAUTIFUL! New York City Bespoke jacket by Saint Laurie Tailors!*

Saint Laurie tailors was founded in 1913 in Brooklyn by an immigrant Polish tailor, and, after the Second War, became one of the foremost proponents of Ivy Style, as they note proudly on their webpage! Today, the most famous customer of Saint Laurie is likely Stephen Colbert, who wears their suits for The Late Show.

Their jackets cost around $1700, and this one shows why; it's absolutely beautiful. Although there is no fabric content listed this is likely a blend of wool and silk, possibly with cashmere thrown in (or taking the place of wool); it's certainly extremely soft and luxurious, and has a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway do full justice to the cloth; a wonderful shimmering blue-green back with a silvery-cream overcheck, all subtle, udnerstated, and clearly luxurious. The jacket itself is a contemporary two-button front jacket with subtle darting. It is fully lined, fully canvassed, and has a single centre vent. The cuffs are, of course, fully functional surgeon's cuffs with four buttons. This jacket boasts plenty of handwork, and was not just Made in the USA, but Made in New York City--as its label attests!

*This is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

*NB: This is c. 38 - 39R.*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4



     

*5) BEAUTIFUL! New York City Bespoke jacket by Saint Laurie Tailors!*

Saint Laurie tailors was founded in 1913 in Brooklyn by an immigrant Polish tailor, and, after the Second War, became one of the foremost proponents of Ivy Style, as they note proudly on their webpage! Today, the most famous customer of Saint Laurie is likely Stephen Colbert, who wears their suits for The Late Show.

Their jackets cost around $1700, and this one shows why; it's absolutely gorgeous! There's no fabric content listed, but this appears to be a lightweight wool, likely Super 120. The jacket is fully lined and fully canvassed, and is replete with handwork--this is a truly wonderful piece of clothing! The patterning and colourway are terrific; a subtle and traditional country houndstooth check in moss green and dark navy blue on a classic dark cream background, with subtle russet and bracken overchecking. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has, of course, fully functional surgeon's cuffs, with four buttons.

This was, of course, Made in New York City--as shown on its label!

*This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4





    

*6) VINTAGE Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack in antique ivory*

Forget the "Buy one get 300 free!!!!!" sales of the current and degraded Jos. A. Banks; back in its heyday (the "red label era" and before) Banks was a worthy rival to Brooks and Press, and this jacket shows why.

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, this lovely jacket has the classic two button cuffs and patch pockets that are the hallmarks of the more desirable informal Try/Ivy jackets. It is half-lined, and appears to be half-canvassed; it was Made in the USA. It has a single centre vent, as while there's no fabric content listed this is either lighter-weight wool, or, more likely a blend of lightweight wool and linen. From this, and its beautiful colouring of antique ivory, this is clearly a late Spring-Summer jacket.

This has a couple of minor flaws; there is a small brownish mark under one of the pockets, as small ink stain on the interior, and a very very faint shadow stain on the label, as shown. None of these are very noticeable--the shadow stain almost not at all, and the ink stain can't be seen when the jacket is worn--but they are there, and so this is merely in Very Good condition; hence asking

*just $25.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2))
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*7) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Prom season and formal summer concerts will soon be here!*

*Prom. season and formal summer concerts are just around the corner... and why rent when you can own your own classic tux for less than the price of a rental?* 

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) TRAD GRAIL! Chipp Tuxedo.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Chipp--possibly the premier Ivy tailoring firm on the East Coast, which means by default the whole country--this is a classic notch lapel tuxedo. Founded in 1947 by Stanley Winston, after many years of tailoring for J. Press, Chipp was originally located at 44th and Madison in New York City, near J. Press and Brooks Brothers. At its height it employed 30 tailors and a sales force of 10... a ratio of employee specialization that is most certainly not replicated by Brooks and Press today! Chipp folded in the 1980s... although it is survived by Chipp2, run by Paul Winston, Stanley's son. (ho also happens to be an extremely kind man, from my interactions with him!)

My pictures really do NOT do this justice--this is a true beauty! fastened with a single button front, as is correct, this is darted, and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is both fully lined and half-canvassed. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. As this is a Chipp tuxedo, it was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, apart from some minor creasing at the corners of the lapels, as shown, from pressing.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4

Waist: 17 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+3 1/4)



      

*2) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*3) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*4) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*5) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are FLAT FRONT, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drop on J. Press stroller!*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

Asking just $69, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26


----------



## Dr. D

Oh Tweedy, your mailbox is full...


----------



## TweedyDon

Dr. D said:


> Oh Tweedy, your mailbox is full...


Thank you! *MAILBOX CLEARED! Let the deluge begin! 

**Check my Facebook page, **WaterhollowTweed **for **some items that are not yet on the Exchange!*


----------



## Orgetorix

Real pics coming soon, but I have a pair of Alden 685 full strap loafers in burnished tan calfskin, size 13D. They're in *excellent* shape. I'm asking $200 for them.

As I say, actual pics of the shoes coming soon, but PM me if you're interested.

Here's a stock photo for reference:


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP - nice prices on winter gear. Offers welcome - please get in touch if interested.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's some cold weather stuff at a discount. Offers welcome on all pieces.
> 
> USA made Harris Tweed from Stanley Blacker for Parisian. A couple of small holes as noted in pictures but a fine jacket with a great pattern. Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Length - 32"
> Chest - 21"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Next up is a fantastic red label Joseph A. Bank 3/2 sack with all the Ivy details you could want. One small hole as noted. Union made in the USA. Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> Measurements are:
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 24"
> 
> LL Bean ragg wool blend sweater in burnt orange. Size large. USA made. Asking $20 or offer.
> 
> Pendleton wool tartan tie. 3" width. Asking $12 or offer.
> 
> Generic Shetland in navy. Measured at 40" - small or a very snug medium. If you don't mind the logo, this is a sweet thick sweater. Asking $15 or offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Ties and braces - will consider all offers!



WillBarrett said:


> I've got some accessories tonight. To start a great pair of Trafalgar braces. Nice golf pattern. I've seen this exact pair on eBay for a good bit. Asking $60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One the left is a made in USA Bert Pulitzer horsebit tie. Asking $10 shipped.
> 
> The right is a R. Haneuer bow tie. In good though not great shape. Asking $12.
> 
> Not exactly trad but two very nice Nicky Milano ties. $20 each or $35 for then pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more. From the left:
> 
> Robert Talbott Best of Class
> Brooks Brothers Makers
> Polo RL made in Italy
> Lands End made in Italy
> 
> Asking $12 each or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All offers welcome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

OFFERS WELCOME!



WillBarrett said:


> OFFERS WELCOME!
> 
> A couple more items.
> 
> First - BB slim fit madras. S/S in medium. Made in India. Great colors here. Asking $25 shipped or offer.
> 
> SOLD!
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label. Brown cords. Made in Italy. 38 waist. Very mild wear in the knee. Asking $35 or offer.
> 
> SOLD!
> 
> Peter Millar cords. Tan. 34 waist. Length is about 33-34. Get with me for better measurements. Thin wale. In great shape. Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

ALL OFFERS WELCOME!



WillBarrett said:


> I've got four nice items for you tonight. Offers always welcome and shipping included.
> 
> To start, here's a fine Brooks Brothers jacket for spring. Material not listed but I'd wager silk or linen. Two button and lightly darted but three terrific patch pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements as follows:
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 19.5"
> Length - 32.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> Asking $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> A terrific made in England wool fisherman sweater from the Paul James label. Size large but this is a most generous large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking only $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> And finally - a very fine Viyella tartan! Made in the USA in size large.
> 
> SOLD!
> 
> Yours for only $25 shipped or offer.
> 
> Thanks gents - all offers welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*REAL SAFARI JACKET/VEST by Willis & Geiger!

CLAIMED!​*






​Occasionally, model cars, expensive dolls, and sometimes even weapons come with the warning "This is Not a Toy"--and a similar warning could be affixed to this jacket! Not that anyone would give this to a child, but it also shouldn't be confused with the "fashion" version of the classic Safari Jacket--for this is the real thing, designed for use big-game hunting (or spotting) on the African veld of tiger tracking in India.

That this is a real Safari Jacket/Vest is apparent even at first glance, for it's quickly clear that this is simply packed with features--and nothing is extraneous. And this should come as no surprise, for this was made by Willis & Geiger, one of the premier adventure outfitters in the world.

By way of background, Willis & Geiger started in 1902, with Ben Willis developing clothing for Artic exploration. Their reputation was solidified in 1908 when they outfitted Teddy Roosevelt for safaris in Africa; they then diversified during WWI to outfit aviators. (This aviation heritage was continued with their outfitting Amelia Earhart and Charles Lindbergh in the 1930s.) In 1932 they developed their signature "bush poplin"--the fabric fro which this was built. (More on this below!) This led to their outfitting Ernest Hemingway in a bush jacket of his own design.

Their garments weren't only practical, they were also stylish--no less than Grace Kelly and Clark Gabel requested that W&G produce their wardrobes for the 1953 movie "Mogambo".

And, unlike many companies (Abercrombie & Fitch, I'm looking at you!) Willis & Geiger are still true to their original adventure heritage; in the 1990s they outfitted competitors in the first around the world air race.

This jacket/vest thus has an exceptional pedigree. But it gets better, for this is cut from the signature Bush Poplin that W&G developed precisely for safari wear. All cotton, this is tightly woven 7.5oz mercerized cotton cloth, which is water resistant, lightweight, sueded, and extremely durable--perfect for the adventurers for whom it was designed.

And this is simply packed with features. First, it is a Jacket/Vest; the arms can be zippered off so that the jacket converts into a vest. It also features a full-length game pouch at the back, which could be used to carry the arms if they are detached. The main closure and the arm attachment zipper are heavy-weight plastic--perfect if you're concerned about a metal zipper being susceptible to either temperature fluctuations or being susceptible to moisture damage in the humidity of an Indian summer.

The interior of the jacket has at the neck wicking terry cotton to absorb moisture from the back of the neck. The shoulders are lightly quilted, and have fully functional epaulettes; the quilted cape supports two D-ring tabs for attaching kit that would need to be acquired quickly. (Emergency whistles, for example, or small flashlights.) The right-hand chest pocket is heavy-weight mesh and includes pencil holders; this enables what is included to be quickly identified. The left-hand pocket features a zippered side entry, a smaller slanted slash pocket on top of the main pocket, and a velcro'd main opening into the deep front pocket. Moving down, there are two deep bellows pockets on either side, secured with multiple studs; each of these also features a deep pocket behind the bellows pocket that is closed with a security zip; this reaches into the game pockets inside the jacket. Both lower front pockets also feature integral side-pockets.

The jacket features a drawstring waist for both ease of movement and additional protection against rain, and a wicking bush poplin double mesh panel constitutes the main part of the back to prevent this jacket sticking to whatever is worn under it when it gets damp, and to provide additional (and significant) ventilation.

There is both mesh and grommet ventilation under the arms. The hem can be adjusted using studs for a tighter or looser fit, as can the cuffs of the sleeves.

This is a truly superb, function garment, built by one of the most storied companies in the United States to exceptionally exacting standards!

Apart from a tiny snag in the interior and a small blemish under one of the pockets this is in excellent condition,and will no doubt last under the harshest of field conditions for decades to come.

This is a bargain at just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA._* (An absolute steal--jackets like this that are missing the arms run about $135 plus shipping on eBay right now!)*_
*
Tagged L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve:c. 35 1/8 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22
Length:31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets! FREE, to $35 shipped!*

*SEVERAL OF THESE JACKETS ARE NOW FREE!!!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquires are welcome, with shipping at REDUCED COST!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Princeton Clothing Company Harris Tweed*

This is a lovely, beautiful, classic Harris tweed jacket from one of the traditional clothiers operating in Princeton during the height of the Golden Era of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely--and increasingly rare--basketweave Harris tweed in shades of brown, cream, and peat black, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. The buttons are all metal shanked leather covered football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris, and these are in a lvely shade of chestnut brown. The jacket has a single centre vent and is half lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



    

*2) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid 3/2 sack jacket*

*THIS IS WONDERFUL! *

Langrock was THE Ivy store in Princeton during the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style; indeed, during the 1980s it ran an ad. boldly proclaiming that it was the ONLY store in America that adhered to the American Look--an utterly unveiled criticism of Press, Brooks, and its local rivals The English Shop, Hilton, and Ballot's. And Langrock meant this; everything it sold was classically Ivy; nothing darted was ever allowed to be sold... a decison that unfortunately led to Langrock's demise when fashions changed.

This jacket shows just why Langrock was so influential. Cut from a beautifully soft woolen cloth in a classic yet bold Glen Plaid in autumnal bracken, peat, and cream, this jacket is absolutely wonderful and utterly Ivy. It is a 3/2 sack--of course!--with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It two button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and features the ever-desirable two patch and flapped front pockets. It has a single centre hook vent. Naturally, it was Made in the USA. It is half-lined.

The exterior tweed is in excellent condition; there is, however, some staining and fraying in the lining at the armpits; the fraying could be easily patched, and not only won't be seen when worn, but can only be seen if you're checking for damage there. Because of this, however, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is an absolute steal at just

*$29, or offer.*

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4









   

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Nick Hilton grey herringbone by Samuelsohn, with HOLLAND & SHERRY cloth!*

*This is stunning!*

It's hard to know where to start in describing this jacket, so let's start with the cloth. An absolutely beautiful classic mid-grey herringbone, the cloth is by Holland & Sherry of Savile Row, London--who justly claim to provide the best cloths in the world. And this is no exception; beautifully soft with a wonderful hand and drape, the quality of this can be seen before it is felt.

The tailoring of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of the cloth that it is cut from. Made by Samuelsohn in Canada, this is impeccable; a three button front with darts, hinting at the English military heritage of Holland & Sherry, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It's absolutely beautifully made, with kissing four button cuffs and a twin vent. (This jacket was a Made to measure garment.) It was retailed by nick Hilton of Princeton--the son of Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy clothiers.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly gorgeous jacket; new, it cost a fortune, but now, it's a steal *at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 11/16





     

*6) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*7) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*8) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*9) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*10) WONDERFUL Custom Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Brooks Brothers!*

This is a wonderful jacket--and one attached to some political controversy!

This jacket was made in 1989 for John R. Fiorino... who made the headlines of the Washington Post in 1988 as a contributor to the Dukakis campiagn. Dukakis was running ads against George Bush (The Other One) criticizing him for being an elitist, and presented himself a a Man of the People. In response to this The Washington Post ran an article attacking Dukakis for being an elitist, noting that at least 50 wealthy Americans had contributed over $50,00 each to his campaign--and some had contributed as much as $100k! (Remember, this was 1988... and while these figures are large now, they were astronomical then! One of the wealthy American elite was the wealthy Chairman of the Monmouth Co., NJ, Democratic Party--John Fiorino... who commissioned this jacket just over one year later. (For the record, Fiorino contributed $80,000 to the Dukakis campaign--which would have bought a LOT of nice tweeds!)

Whatever you think of his politics, Fiorino had excellent taste in jackets! This beautiful 3/2 sack has a wonderfully liquid label roll, and is cut from a beautiful dove-grey herringbone tweed that's shot through with vertical striping of cream, baby blue, and sepia tea rose pink. It's absolutely lovely! And the tailoring on it is exquisite--it's absolutely beautifully cut, and the pattern matching on the back is beautiful. It's half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs and faux buttonholes. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and a steal--for either Democrats or Republicans--at 
*
just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29



     

*11) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and given the quality of both the cloth and the tailoring is a steal at

*FREE--just send me $15 shipping!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*12) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*13) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall, and hence is very well priced at just:

*FREE--just send me $15 for shipping!*

Measurements[/B]:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*15) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*16) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condition, and hence is just

*FREE--just send me $15 for shipping!*

Measurements:[/B]

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*17) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*FREE--just send me $15 for shipping!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*22) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*23) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*24) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*26) WONDERFUL Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey, this beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are likely horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this beauty!

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## FLMike

*Brooks Brothers 1818 Blazer for Sale*

I have too many navy blazers and have decided to let this one go. It's in mint condition, a barely worn BB 1818 Madison 2-button navy blazer (with darts). Center vent. Made in USA of imported fabric. I had the gilt buttons replaced with smoked MOP for a change of pace, but the original buttons (pictured) will also be included with the blazer. Tagged size 41R, with measurements as follows:

Across the shoulders: 18.75"
Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

Asking $75 shipped in CONUS.


----------



## thesizzler

*Brooks Brothers Makers Six Button LS Candy Stripe Broadcloth Shirt - 16.5 - 5

Asking $17.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
*
Red / White Candy Stripe
Two-button collar
Small hole (pictured) to the right of the placket. Below the waistline so it isn't visible when tucked-in.
Mild fraying at the cuffs - consistent with the age of the garment.
Made in USA, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged 16.5 - 5

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 25.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length (boc): 31"




























*PM with questions / offers.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drops

Brooks Brothers non-iron blue OCBD - slim fit 15.5-35
Asking $30


Brooks Brothers non-iron white button-down 15-34 - slim fit
Asking $25


Drop...

Charcoal 3/2 sack suit - maker not labeled
Bought this on eBay several years ago, I only wore it a couple times as the jacket is just a little too big for me.
Jacket measurements: 
19" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25.75" sleeves
31.75" BOC
Trousers measure 36x33 and are not cuffed.
Asking $45


----------



## Pentheos

*48L Brooks Brothers "346" (outlet) blue blazer*

Little to say about this one, nothing special but in very good condition. Needs a cleaning & pressing. This was my go-to blazer for a few years, but I'll soon be in scrubs all the time, so no need for it.

Tagged 48L
BOC: 33.5"
Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulder: 20.5"
Sleeve: 26"

Asking $35.00 CONUS





*Beautiful Harris Tweed*

This jacket (measures out to a 48L) has the most beautiful weave I have ever seen in a jacket. Herringbone with flecks of red, blue, purple, yellow, and white. It is difficult to capture the range of colors in a photograph. Excellent condition. Quarter lined. Again, I would never part with this, but I have no need for it.

BOC: 33"
Pit to pit: 25"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Sleeve: 26.5"

Asking $45.00 CONUS


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with updates and Price Drops

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHIRTS!*


*Ralph Lauren Yellow and Blue Striped Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL, Classic Fit*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12**Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
* $10 > $8**Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10 > $8* 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with drop...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## JCrewfan

Bump with price reduction.



JCrewfan said:


> I am selling a pair of Rancourt Classic Ranger-mocs. Handmade in Maine USA with Horween Chromexel leather. Color is Carolina Brown; size is 9D. I've had these for only a few months and wear them once a week. Would love to keep them but must go with a wider toe box. Sale includes matching Rancourt Chromexel belt, size 34. Given their young age and light use, both items for $200 shipped (CONUS). Shoe trees not included.


----------



## TweedyDon

The two bespoke Saint Laurie jackets, the J. Press, the safari jacket, the JAB 3/2 sack in ivory, and the Aquascutum tux have all been claimed--thank you!

Pentheos' Harris Tweed label has been featured on my* Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed*!


----------



## ran23

Do you think I could get 33"+ out of those J Crew trousers?


----------



## Pentheos

*STILL AVAILABLE:*

48L BB blue blazer
48L Harris Tweed

*Coming soon:*

_another _48L BB blue blazer (3/2 sack)
48L BB suit
48L BB black wool overcoat

6 pairs of 40/42 x 32/24 BB or Corbin pants

Pics soon.

PM me with interest ahead of time!!! Moving next Thursday, so it's sell to _you_ or go to Goodwill with this stuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE! FIVE CLASSIC JACKETS; Summer Ivy classic wash and wear, Phila. bespoke, Plaid, Vintage 3/2 sack, more!*

*I have recently acquired a LOT of jackets, and need to make room--so these are now FREE! Just send me $15 (to cover the cost of boxed Priority mailing in the USA in a Medium Flat-Rate box) and I'll send these along; I can fit one or two into a Flat-Rate box.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*2) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in light loden twill*

This is a SPLENDID jacket! Cut from a lovely thick twill in a light loden green, this beauty is a true 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It dates from between 1962 and 1972, judging by the Union Label, and was sold by Roots, one of the major purveyors of tradly items in New Jersey and Eastern PA. (And this has a wonderful vintage label from there!) It has a lovely lapel roll, and the twill is wonderfully durable and attractive--almost like keeper's tweed, except all-wool and with no cotton content. It has classic two button cuffs, and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent. And, of course it was Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition, except for one minor flaw.... Sometime around 1978 the original owner left two things in the lower left pocket: a list of instructions from one of his clients (he was a lawyer), which were typed out on a manual typewriter.... and some candy! Unfortunately, the candy "leaked" into the lining of the pocket, which is now stiff and candified. (And possibly edible.) This has no effect on the jacket, but my advice would be to have the pocket liner replaced--a simple and easy job for any competent dry-cleaner tailor.

Given this, this jacket is in Very Good condition overall.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

Pocket liner:



*3) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*4) CLASSIC Trad./Ivy Haspel Wash-and-Wear jacket*

A staple in the 1960s, Wash and Wear jackets have experienced a surge of popularity among trads as perhaps the most hard-wearing and comfortable of classic American summer wear. This jacket is a lovely example! Union made in the USA by Haspel, THE company for Ivy summer clothing, this is a lovely summery glen plaid. It's a contemporary two button model with subtle darts, a single centre vent and a quarter-lining. It has four button cuffs. This has a single thread pull on the lapel, as shown, which will be an easy fix; because of this and because this is an older piece, this is in Very Good condiition.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 34)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



    

*5) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$20 PRL Indian Madras shorts 33 - Flat front, clean and in great condition. No holes or stains and all of the seams and buttons are secure. The actual measurements are....
Waist 35"
Inseam 10"
https://postimg.org/image/6kvcvdovn/ https://postimg.org/image/wqmlxx5bn/ https://postimg.org/image/pbxa5jjg3/ https://postimg.org/image/9szu8fb5f/

$22 J Crew Patch Madras Pants 34x32 Again, clean with no issues. Flat front and plain bottom. Actual Measurements....
Waist 35 
Inseam 32
https://postimg.org/image/nhkfnswfn/ https://postimg.org/image/d682v54qb/

$25 Mercer Buttondown 15/33 No stains or holes. Collar and cuffs are all solid and there are no stains. The fabric is a pinpoint in a white and blue check. Actual Measurements....
Chest 23.5"
Shoulder 18"
Neck 15
Sleeve from shoulder 23"
https://postimg.org/image/if33t0n5f/ https://postimg.org/image/8j6m746r7/ https://postimg.org/image/ufojtquk3/

$25 each or $40 for both NWT Orvis buttonwdowns Both are Mediums in non-iron pinpoint. Not purely trad, but good basic workhorses for not much money.
https://postimg.org/image/qn9mrr4fn/


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with updates...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHIRTS!*

*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
* $10 > $8*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10 > $8*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday bump with drops...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Vintage Lands' End White OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

I purchased this in 1994; wore it maybe 10-12 times while working in the
Bay Area - been in my closet since. Age has taken its toll, my neck is
larger than before... wearing this, I look to have a cervical muffin top.

*Excellent Condition*; Washed a few times
Button down collar; Round bottom
100% cotton; Made in USA
*TAGGED: 15 x 33*
Neck: 15.5"
Sleeve: 33"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black/Tan Micro Checks Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG Condition*; washed a few times
Round bottom; 100% cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
Neck: 18"
Sleeve: 36.5"
S2S: 22"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 32.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*******************************************
*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with updates...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*


*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22**Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

 
   
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel. However, upon closer inspection at home, I could see where there used to be braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread.
Thus, they are listed as Good condition and priced accordingly.
*Good Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $14**Polo Ralph Lauren Stone Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Cotton; Made in Mexico w/USA fabric
*TAGGED: 36x29* "Andrew Pant"
Waist: 37"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22**Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20**Levi 505 Tan Cords - 34x36*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 

*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in ?? (Columbia?)
*TAGGED: 34x36*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 44.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20**Levi 505 Tan Cords - 38x30*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
  
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38x30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Snap-front Fleece Pullovers!*

*All Fleece in Nice Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*LL Bean Snap-Front Fleece Pullovers
Red and Blue (and Teal?) Yellow is sold!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*VG Condition*
Some pilling at the nylon cuffs and hem; tiniest bit of wear at the elbows.
(TEAL color: Upon further inspection after I was home, I discovered
what looked like tiny moth holes on the lower front, but they can't be
moth holes; there's no melting, so it doesn't appear to be from
sparks or other burn-type damage. I still can't really sell it, but
I will throw it in if you buy the red and blue ones!)

Side Seam Pockets
4-Snap Closure
Elastic Cuffs and Waist
100% Poly; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??* (Medium or Large)
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 12"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## dschmidt13

WTB: 
~46S blazer for my dad with measurements around
P2P: 24"
S2S: 18.5"
Length: 29"
Sleeves: Don't have an exact number, but short-ish

Lighterweight preferred but not necessary (just no flannels or winter weights)
Will consider all colors except black but a nice navy would be perfect.

Need one by May 20th at the latest! hit me up with whatever you've got!


----------



## Woofa

The cashmere is waiting on a members decision. The other one.







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

This one does have one issue. Luckily in a good spot.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FYI. I figured I list what I'm looking for in case anyone is selling something similar, but hasn't listed it. I'm seriously looking for any of the shirts/sport coats in Press (especially SF-era) or Brooks (pre-M&S). Thanks!

Must-iron OCBDs in 17-34 (especially any university stripe)
Worsted 3/2 navy sack blazer (Chest - 23 or 23.5, waist - 23 or 23.5, shoulder - 19, length - 31, sleeves - 25)
Any tweed 3/2 sacks (Id.)
Any USA-made penny loafers in black or burgundy in 9.5 D or E 
Any chinos or flannels in 38x30 with cuffs, a flat front and a good rise


----------



## plupy

Any JOHNS HOPKINS alumni or fans among us?

Club tie with university crest - 70/30 Silk/Poly blend 3 1/4" wide x 55" long. No major condition issues.

Champion Crew style tee shirt with tab collar. Tagged size XL measures 25 1/2" across the chest, 29" long down the back. Has a stain on right shoulder (barbecue sauce?) which might bleach out -- or wear it as-is to some event where you might spill barbecue sauce on it anyway. No other condition issues.

$12.50 each, shipped, or both for $23.






And how about a tie for Election Season? Brooks navy silk with Statue of Liberty and red & white pencil stripes - 3 1/4" wide x 55 1/2" long. $12.50 shipped. *CLAIMED PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## JCrewfan

*Rancourt mocs and belt*

Another bump; another price reduction.



JCrewfan said:


> I am selling a pair of Rancourt Classic Ranger-mocs. Handmade in Maine USA with Horween Chromexcel leather. Color is Carolina Brown; size is 9D. I've had these for only a few months and wear them once a week, so they have seen very little use. Would love to keep them but must go with a wider toe box. Sale includes matching Rancourt Chromexcel belt, size 34, which has been worn only a handful of times. Given their young age and light use, both items for $175 shipped (CONUS). Shoe trees not included.


----------



## WhiteBeard

Looking for tweed Brooks Brothers sack suit, 44'' chest, around 36'' trouser waist. 

Send me a PM!


----------



## thesizzler

*Bump / Drop*

*Bump / Drop

Brooks Brothers Makers Six Button LS Candy Stripe Broadcloth Shirt - 16.5 - 5

Asking $15.00 CONUS (Reasonable offers considered)
*
Red / White Candy Stripe
Two-button collar
Small hole (pictured) to the right of the placket. Below the waistline so it isn't visible when tucked-in.
Mild fraying at the cuffs - consistent with the age of the garment.
Made in USA, 100% Cotton
Size Tagged 16.5 - 5

Shoulder: 18.5"
Pit to Pit: 25.5"
Sleeve: 25"
Length (boc): 31"




























*PM with questions / offers.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*1980s Preppy Icon! Lacoste Harrington G-9 Jacket*

The Lacoste Harrington G-9 jacket was one of THE Preppy clothing icons of the 1980s, mentioned in The Official Preppy Handbook--and with good reason. Not only did this jacket look good, but it was the perfect summer equivalent of the classic A-2. It featured a stylish scalloped yoke across the back shoulders, knit cuffs and hem, a collar that could be turned up and secured with two buttons, deep slash handwarmer pockets (perfect for pushing your hands deep inside while lounging around) that were located on the underside of the two front flapped and buttoned security pockets, and classic tartan linings.

The Harrington is a classic style icon, and deservedly so--good looking and utterly functional. And the Lacoste version--THE version to have--all featured the classic Lacoste crocodile on the left chest.

The Lacoste Harrington G-9 was in production for a long time, but gradually lost its cache, though not its style, as a result of being produced offshore, in places such as Sri Lanka, Thailand, and Turkey, with the commensurate decline in quality at the margins. The quality of both the shell of this jacket and the liner shows clearly that this dates from the preppy heyday of the Lacoste G-9, the mid 1980s--so this is a real style classic.

Plus, it's in blue--perhaps the most versatile of the Harrington colours, perfect with khakis or seersucker or madras!

It does have a few minor issues. It's missing its main tag, and has a tiny thread run on the front--unnoticeable when worn. There is some VERY minor fraying to the cuffs and the hem, as shown, and the lining has about 3" of separation at the seam (but not Kevin Bacon) on the inside shoulder, as shown, and about 2" on the sleeve seam--I'll have these repaired before shipping, though. This is thus in Very Good condition.

It does have ALL of its buttons intact--a rarity in a vintage Lacoste--including all of its original spares, and the YKK zip works beautifully fluidly!

All in all, this is a LOVELY vintage Lacoste Harrington, and a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 25 1/4


----------



## roman totale XVII

^^ That is magnificent and an absolute steal. Agonizingly a touch small in the chest for me.


----------



## thegovteach

roman totale XVII said:


> ^^ That is magnificent and an absolute steal. Agonizingly a touch small in the chest for me.


It is, if I had not inherited one from my late father, I'd be all over it. 
I had to laugh however. " Summer Jacket." In this part of the world, from May until October, we'd die wearing one....


----------



## TweedyDon

thegovteach said:


> It is, if I had not inherited one from my late father, I'd be all over it.
> I had to laugh however. " Summer Jacket." In this part of the world, from May until October, we'd die wearing one....


Inherited jackets are the best! 

It's a "Summer Jacket" relative to parts of the world where the weather is _civilized_!


----------



## Himself

I like the Lacoste Harringtons, especially the lightweight nylon version which _is_ a summer jacket.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Saturday bump with update and drop...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12 > $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Saturday bump, with updates and drops...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*

*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $20*

************************************************
*Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel. However, upon closer inspection at home, I could see where there used to be braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread.
Thus, they are listed as Good condition and priced accordingly.
*Good Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $14 > $12*

******************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

********************************************
*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 34x36*


Click pics for larger view.

  
 
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in ?? (Columbia?)
*TAGGED: 34x36*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 44.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*******************************************
*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 38x30*


Click pics for larger view.

  
   
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38x30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Saturday bump with updates...

*All Fleece in Nice Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*LL Bean Snap-Front Fleece Pullovers
Red and Blue (and Teal?) Yellow is sold!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*VG Condition*
Some pilling at the nylon cuffs and hem; tiniest bit of wear at the elbows.
(TEAL color: Upon further inspection after I was home, I discovered
what looked like tiny moth holes on the lower front, but they can't be
moth holes; there's no melting, so it doesn't appear to be from
sparks or other burn-type damage. Barely noticeable, but I still can't
really sell it, but I will throw it in if you buy the red and blue ones!)

Side Seam Pockets
4-Snap Closure
Elastic Cuffs and Waist
100% Poly; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??* (Medium or Large)
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 12"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## JackFlash

Kamakura university stripe OCBD - size 16.5x33. This is the newer model with the box pleat in the back. Asking $25 shipped CONUS. Thanks!

Measurements
_16.5 neck_
_19.25 shoulder_
_23.75 P2P_
_23.25 waist (second to last button)_
_23 arm_


----------



## thegovteach

X


JackFlash said:


> Kamakura university stripe OCBD - size 16.5x33. This is the newer model with the box pleat in the back. Asking $25 shipped CONUS. Thanks!
> 
> Measurements
> _16.5 neck_
> _19.25 shoulder_
> _23.75 P2P_
> _23.25 waist (second to last button)_
> _23 arm_


I am looking at a small screen. Could you tell me the color of the stripe please?


----------



## sbdivemaster

thegovteach said:


> X
> 
> I am looking at a small screen. Could you tell me the color of the stripe please?


Looks like burgundy...


----------



## conductor

Size 9C Alden for BB unlined shell loafers. Beautiful shoes, with two small issues near the seam on the toe box (see last thumbnail). Otherwise excellent shape. Asking $45 shipped. SOLD


----------



## JackFlash

Yes, burgundy. Thank you. You can click on each of the pictures I provided and the thumbnail will zoom. You can then zoom even further from there!



sbdivemaster said:


> Looks like burgundy...


----------



## axolotlable

Hi peoples. 

I have never sold on here. Many items listed are just a little too big for me unfortunately (I'm a size 39-40, most stuff listed is 42-46). Everything is in great condition. Most everything is trad, and of quality. But I am fallible, so if there is anything you think shouldn't be listed here, please let me know and I'll remove it. I'm here to share some awesome stuff that didn't work for me, NOT to charge highway robbery, or gum up the thread of crap.

If you think any price is unreasonable, again, please let me know and I'll change it. I tried to mark them fairly. And as stated on every price listed, I'm open to offers.

I'm new to measuring clothing, (and actually feel like I learned a lot by doing it) and used the AskAndy "How to measure a men's jacket" guide for everything seen here. Let me know if you need any more information on anything. OR if you'd like more pictures.

******COATS*****
*
*****SOLD**** Brooks Brothers - 346*: Nice Jacket, tried to wear it a few times, but little bit too large for me. Basically new. Found at thrift shop with tags on it.
Asking for $40 + shipping (or offer)
Measurements - Chest: 23"
- Shoulder Length: 19 1/2"
- Jacket Length: 33"
- Sleeve Length: 24"




******SPORT COATS******

*****SOLD****CORBIN! Made in USA! - **3/2 Roll Sack Suit! Blue herringbone w/ golden yellow windowpane. I was so freaking excited when I found this jacket. All was going great until it was a little too big for me&#8230; sigh.
*Asking for $50 (or offer) *+ Shipping.*
Measurements - Chest: (23") ~ 46
- Shoulder Length: 19 1/2"
- Jacket Length: 31 1/2"
- Sleeve Length: 23.5" Room to be taken out about an inch, possibly a bit more.





*****SOLD **** Harris Tweed - made for McFarlin's of Rochester NY. *3 button sport coat. The subtle mix of colors of this coat are really enjoyable. No - I'm not full of ****, I would wear all of these if they looked better on my skeleton. Unfortunately, they don't.
Asking $30 (or offer) + shipping. (cheaper because out of season, not due to quality)
Measurements - Chest: (21.5") ~ 42
- Shoulder Length: 17 1/2"
- Jacket Length: 30 1/2"
- Sleeve Length: 25"




*Allen Solly* - Gray 2 button blazer with brass buttons. Union made tag. Patch Pockets. Unfortunately, too big for me, or I'd wear it in a heartbeat.
Asking for $35 (or offer) + shipping.

Measurements - Chest: (21") ~ 42
- Shoulder Length: 18 1/2"
- Jacket Length: 31"
- Sleeve Length: 25"




***** SOLD **** Embassy Row* *- made for H.R. SULLIVAN of Syracuse, NY. - * SACK coat, Green, 3 button herringbone w/ gold windowpone. Union made tag in pocket. I think this coat is absolutely awesome. I had bought it when I knew nothing about my sizing, and unfortunately the chest in much too large for me. Hopefully it fits you better!
Asking for $35 (or offer) + shipping.
Measurements - Chest: (22.5") ~ 44-46
- Shoulder Length: 18 1/2"
- Jacket Length: 31"
- Sleeve Length: 25 1/2"





*Tessuto Ermenegildo Zegna - 2 button - *Probably the least tradly item here. If it doesn't belong here please let me know and I'll remove it. It has a slightly padded shoulder, not awful but noticeable. But the construction of the jacket is beautiful. Working sleeve buttons.
Asking $35 (or offer) + shipping.
Measurements - Chest: (20.5") ~ 40-42
- Shoulder Length: 18 1/2"
- Jacket Length: 30 1/2"
- Sleeve Length: 23 1/2"






******SCARVES:****** *asking $10 for wool scarf. $8 each for acrylic (or offers) + Shipping*

1. Christian Dior, - 100% acrylic
2. Jefferey Banks - 100% acrylic
3. Cortefiel - Wool or wool/synthetic blend, I believe.



******TIES****** asking $6 each + plus shipping (or offer, buy a few!) All are in pretty good shape. The Wembly tie is coming undone slightly on the backside of the thin end. Easily fixable.
*
Ties are listed from left to right.
*
FIRST PICTURE
1. Guy Laroche - paris, silk
2. Unknown, but nice stripe - Imported fabric from England
3. Romario Manzini - silk
4. Merona - silk
5. Chaps Ralph Lauren - silk
6. Wembly - USA, thick wool. (coming undone slightly on the backside of the thin end. Easily fixable.)

SECOND PICTURE
1. Patrick Francis - Ireland, silk
2.Count Barini - polyester (Wore this a few times to class, really enjoyed it, but have way too many ties.)
3. De Carlo - (Also wore this to class several times. Received compliments on it, but way too many ties.)
4. US Polo Assassin - silk
5. Stafford - wool


----------



## TweedyDon

*46 TRADLY TIES! Holland & Holland, LANGROCK, Brooks Bros., Talbott, Linen, Madras, more!*

*I have a series of beautiful ties to pass on today, including some beauties from Holland & Holland, Langrock, Brooks Brothers, and Dunhill. *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME,* especially on two or more ties!

*NB: Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition.*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!

GROUP 1: Regimentals*



1) Vintage red-label Jos. A. Banks. 3 1/4". The old, good kind. This has a minor rub on the back edge of the tip of the blade, and so is in Very Good condition only. Hence, just $10.



 

2) Nautica. A lovely, standard regimental tie. 3 1/4". $10.



 

3) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

4) Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers in the classic No. 1 stripe and color! 3 1/8" Excellent condition. $15.



 

5) Princeton University Store, in Princeton colours! 3 3/4". $14.



  

6) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

7) H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

8) Vintage Jos. A Banks. Another tie that would be perfect with seersucker or a tan poplin suit! A classic No.1 stripe. 3 1/4". $13.



 

9) Brooks Brothers. This is stamped with a star on the back of the blade in the knot area; I believe from this and the label that this is a Brooks Brothers second, although there's no keeper and I can't find any flaws. It is a lovely, classic tie, 3 5/8", and just $12.



 

10) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! This is a gorgeous summer tie from Dunhill. Made in England, this is 77% silk and 23% linen. Lovely! 3 /58". $18.



  

11) Silk organzine warp and skein dyed; this is a lovely vintage tie from Bert Pulitzer! It has the very start of a rub on the left side of the leading edge of the tip of the blade, hence juts Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9.





12) Manzini collection. A lovely tie, perfect for poplin! Imported, just like Brooks would say!  3 5/8". $10.



 

*GROUP 2: Various summer-appropriate ties*

13) Land's End regimental. A lovely classic regimental stripe, perfect for poplin! 3 1/8". $10.



 

14) Brooks Brothers paisley. Perfect for tan or green cotton poplin suits! 3 5/8". Fabric printed in Italy; tie made in the USA. $12.



 

15) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

16) Camilla Smith New York tie; a lovely, classic muted orange tie in slubby silk from the boutique house of Camilla Smith. This would be perfect with both poplin in summer and tweed in Fall! Intentionally slubby and slightly wrinkled, this is linen-esque silk! 5 3/4". $12.



  

17) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Lovely for summer! 3 1/4". SIlk woven in Switzerland; tie Made in the USA. $15.



 

18) Holland & Holland, London. ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Made for THE premier London gunsmith, thi beautiful tie was hand made in England, and features hares. This is beautiful, and is in excellent condition. It cost a fortune new, but here it's just $22. 3 1/2".





 

19) Toye, Kenning, Spencer of London. Tie made exclusively for the Royal Regatta at Henley. Founded in 1685 and still owned and run by the Toye family, this firm specializes in making regalia, especially for Guilds, universities, and Freemasons. They supply the Royal Family with appropriate items! 3 3/8". Polyester. $12.





 

20) LIberty of London. Founded in 1875, specializes in beautiful and whimsical fabrics. Made in England. Beautiful! 3 1/2". $14.





*GROUP 3: Assorted summer appropriate tie!*



21) Madras. Made by G. J. Cahn, of Brooklyn, NY. A lovely classic madras tie in beautiful sepia tones or purple, rose, and cream. 3 3/4". $13.



 

22) Vintage Burberry's tie. made in England--tennis racquets and balls! A lovely tie, perfect for the preppy summer. 3 5/8". $12.



 

23) Madras. made by G. J. Cahn, of Brooklyn, NY. A lovely tie in whimsical seafoam green and tea-rose pink. Some wrinkling in knot area, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10. 3 1/2".



 

24) A TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Absolutely gorgeous slubby silk twill broken bone herringbone tie from Langrock, THE premier trad. clothiers! So famous is Langrock that even its labels are collector's items. This tie is absolutely gorgeous; made in Italy exclusively for Langrock, this is in excellent condition, and is absolutely beautiful. 3 3/8". Asking just $24.









25) Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







26) Christian Dior. All silk. A classic summer tie. 4". $9.



 

27) Gant. 100% LINEN! A gorgeous summer tie is a beautiful green. 3". $16.



 

28) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

29) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

*GROUP 5: More Regimentals!*

30) This tie was made in Great Britain by Welch, Margetson & Co. of London, one of the premier shirtmakers in London, which also specialized in ties. Founded in 1824, this firm closed in 1963.... which means that this tie is likely late 1950s. It was originally sold by Langrock of Princeton, THE bastion of the American Ivy Style. It still carries all of its Langrock labels, which note that it was made for Langrock's by Welch, Margetson. It has some memory in the knot area, and so is in Very Good condition. 3 3/16". $15.



   

31) Husband's Corner was an upscale menswear store based in Florida, with a branch in Lake Placid, NY. It was founded in 1969, and folded before 1992, when its trademark became defunct. This is a lovely classic Talbott tie that retains its HC label. This is 3 1/4", and originally retailed for $10--back when $10 was worth something! Excellent condition. $14.



  

32) Robert Talbott. Genuine regimental tie: The Highgate School of England, founded in 1565. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $13.



 

33) Robert Talbott. Genuine regimental tie: The Lothians and Border Horse cavalry regiment of Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $14



 

34) The English Shop of Princeton. One of the main rivals to Langrock--also long gone! This is a lovely classic Ivy stripe regimental--Union Made in the USA by the ACWA! (It carries a rare ACWA tie tag!) It's in excellent condition. 3 1/4". Just $14.



  

35) Another Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

36) Chipp! One of the iconic Ivy makers of ties from the Golden Age, Chipp are best known form their superlative tailoring and whimsical (and not politically correct!) ties. This is a classic regimental that you won't get in trouble for. 3 5/8". Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.



  

37) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Vintage Gucci regimental. This is a truly beautiful tie in excellent condition! 3 1/8". $18.





  

38) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton regimental; Royal Irish Fusiliers. Made in Italy. Excellent condition! 3 1/4". Asking just $22, or offer.



  

39) GRAIL! Another Welch and Margetson tie for Langrock. Very Good/Excellent condition; likely late 1950s, early 1960s. 3 3/8". Just $14.



  

40) Harry Ballot of Princeton. A rival to Langrock and The English Shop! A lovely tie. Poly/silk, although this appears to be pure silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". Asking just $11.



 

41) ANOTHER GRAIL! Welch & Margetson for Langrock or Princeton. Made in either Scotland or England--the labels conflict! A beautiful mid 1950s tie in excellent condition. 2 3/4". These are becoming increasingly hard to find! Just $22.





  

42) Another BEAUTIFUL Langrock Grail! Royal Army Service Corps. Absolutely excellent condition! 3 5/8". Asking just $22.



  

43) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $15.



 

*Group 5: FREE TIES! Dunhill, Land's End, Rooster*.

*The following three ties are all FREE! They all have minor flaws, such as rubbing or minor stains, but they are all wearable, and are FREE--one free tie with any two regular price ties! *


----------



## safetyfast

Interested in some stripes Tweedy. Prices?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

-axolotlable, I'm interested in your Harris Tweed. Can you receive / send PMs?


----------



## Orgetorix

Tan Alden 685 calf full-strap loafers, size 13D. Excellent condition! $125 shipped.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Madison fit, darted sport coat
Saxxon wool. Made in Canada
Like new condition.
Tagged 38S
Single vent

Pit to Pit: 19
Shoulder:18
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23 +2

$50 conus


----------



## ATL

@cmdc: Box is full, bro. I want that jacket.


----------



## CMDC

New with tags Brooks Brothers Clark fit patch madras pants

Flat front and no cuff

40 x 32

$45 conus


----------



## CMDC

Two JPress blue stripe pinpoint ocbd's
17 x 33

$24 conus each or $40conus for both



















New with tags Brooks Brothers white point collar dress shirt
17.5 x 33

$28 conus



















Gitman Brothers blue must iron ocbd in like new condition
Made in USA
17 x 35

$23 conus



















Viyella charcoal windowpane sport shirt, excellent condition
Size XL

$22 conus


----------



## CMDC

New with tags Bills Khakis pink must iron ocbd
Size L and measures 16.5 x 36

Made in USA.

$36 conus


----------



## JCrewfan

*Rancourt mocs and belt*

Bump with price reduction to $150. (Will separate at $125 for shoes and $50 for belt.)



JCrewfan said:


> I am selling a lightly-worn pair of Rancourt Classic Ranger-mocs. Handmade in Maine USA with Horween Chromexcel leather. Color is Carolina Brown; size is 9D. I've had these for only a few months and wear them once a week. Would love to keep them but must go with a wider toe box. Sale includes matching Rancourt Chromexcel belt, size 34. The belt retails at $110 and has been worn only 4 or 5 times. Given their young age and light use, both items for $150 shipped (CONUS). Shoe trees not included.


----------



## JCrewfan

*Florsheim Kenmoor 8.5D*

I am selling my Florsheim Kenmoor shoes. These are from the Imperial line. Size is 8.5 D. They are in very good condition as the photos illustrate. $60 shipped (CONUS).


----------



## ATL

Up for grabs:

Recent Samuelsohn 44 L patch pocket blazer with MOP buttons.










This guy is a super lightweight blazer that's perfect for spring summer and early fall.

p2p: 23.5
sleeve (from shoulder seam): 25.5
shoulder: 18.75
length (on back of coat, from under collar): 33

$150 CONUS

2013 Hickey Freeman 46 R










p2p: 23 1/4
sleeve (from shoulder seam): 24
shoulder: 19.5
length (on back of coat, from under collar): 30.75

$80 CONUS


----------



## wacolo

Prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$25 Troy Shirtmakers Guild 16/33 Get your Dandy on! Pink Royal Oxford, Tab Bankers Collar and Barrel Cuffs. Extremely Clean with no holes or stains.
https://postimg.org/image/y4ot6ty5v/ https://postimg.org/image/eo43kb31v/ https://postimg.org/image/6wndlqywj/ 
Neck 16
Chest 24.5
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 23.5

$25 Corbin Seersucker Pants 35x29 Standard issues summer wear. Flat front with cuffs. Extremely clean inside and out.
https://postimg.org/image/amif0wldf/ https://postimg.org/image/a7757vzg3/ https://postimg.org/image/6es85w9bn/ 
Waist 35
Inseam 29
Outseam from top of waistband 39.25

$20 Loudmouth Shorts 34 Probably more frat than trad, but have at them. 97/3 cotton and spandex material. They are tagged as 34 and measure to a 36 with a 10.25" inseam. Clean all over.
https://postimg.org/image/5drzgrsc3/ https://postimg.org/image/g9erydnw3/ https://postimg.org/image/yl5ffiwj7/


----------



## thesizzler

New in box size 9.5 Minnetonka Classic Driver moccasins. Dark brown leather. Asking $45 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW ARRIVALS! 44 Tradly Ties!*

*I have a series of beautiful ties to pass on today, including some beauties from Langrock, The English Shop, Burberry, Brooks Brothers, and more! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME,* especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition.*

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS!*



1) Prince Ginio. Woven in Italy. Likely late 1960s. 3". A lovely classic regimental! Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.



 

2) Maurice Pearce of Princeton. Known for its Scottish woolens in its heyday of the 1960s, this was one of the smaller classic clothing stores on Nassau St. in Princeton. This is a lovely, classic regimental tie, likely from the late 1960s. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $14



 

3) Boston Trader. Pale pink stripes on a navy background. My pictures don't o this beautiful tie justice at all! Made in the USA. 3 3/8". $13.



 

4) The English Shop of Princeton. One of the Big Five Ivy clothiers, this is a beautiful, classic regimental tie. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Just $14.



 

5) Vintage Carven of Paris regimental. Made in France, all silk. My pictures don't do this justice at all--the stripes are cream and dove grey on a classic black background. Beautifully Mad Men! 3". MINOR blemish on lining on thin end of the tie, as shown. Just $13.



  

6) Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn St. Pink and navy stripoes. Made in Italy. 55/45 silk/cotton. A lovely heavy luxurious fabric! Minor surface dustiness (exaggerated in the pictures) so Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.



 

7) Brigade of Guards tie. Polyester. 3 1/8". $9.



 

8) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $10.



 

9) Hunt Club. A lovely classic regimental! 3 3/4". Made in Italy. $12.



 

10) CLASSIC VINTAGE REGIMENTAL! Made in the USA for Pietro di Como. All silk. 3". $14.



 

*GROUP 2: VARIOUS--including Burberry Novacheck, Madras, and regimentals!*



11) Christopher Hayes regimental. Beautiful tie, perfect for summer! Please note that there are NO blemishes on this tie; that's just glare! Made in the USA. 3 1/4". $12.



 

12) Princeton University Store regimental tie. Polyester. 3 1/2". $9.



 

13) The Custom Shop. Regimental. 3 1/4". $10.



 

14) Current Burberry Novacheck tie. Made in Italy. This appears to have a tiny, tiny blemish on it, as shown, but this won't be seen when worn. (You can hardly see it when looking for it!) Very Good condition.3 3/4". $17.



   

15) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers geometric tie. This is simply wonderful! It has some minor discoloration from age in the lining, as shown, as the hint of a starting fray on one side. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.



   

16) VINTAGE regimental. Bill Blass. Likely 1980s. All silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12.



 

17) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



18) Lucien Solari. Made in Italy. A lovely thick tie! This is much more golden than the yellow it appears. 3 3/4". $12.







19) VINTAGE IVY TIE! From the Co-Op at Dartmouth comes this lovely bull and bear emblematic, likely sold to a Dartmouth grad. heading to Wall St. c. 1967. 3 1/8". $18.





 

20) BEAUTIFUL Madras tie, made from "Viceroy Madras". Minor blemish on the lining, but otherwise excellent. A wonderful Ivy summer item! 3 3/8". $15.



   

*
GROUP 3: Regimentals*



21) Nautica. A lovely, standard regimental tie. 3 1/4". $10.



 

22) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

23) Princeton University Store, in Princeton colours! 3 3/4". $14.



  

24) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

25) H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

26) Brooks Brothers. This is stamped with a star on the back of the blade in the knot area; I believe from this and the label that this is a Brooks Brothers second, although there's no keeper and I can't find any flaws. It is a lovely, classic tie, 3 5/8", and just $12.



 

27) Silk organzine warp and skein dyed; this is a lovely vintage tie from Bert Pulitzer! It has the very start of a rub on the left side of the leading edge of the tip of the blade, hence juts Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9.





*GROUP 4: Various summer-appropriate ties*

28) Land's End regimental. A lovely classic regimental stripe, perfect for poplin! 3 1/8". $10.



 

29) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

30) Toye, Kenning, Spencer of London. Tie made exclusively for the Royal Regatta at Henley. Founded in 1685 and still owned and run by the Toye family, this firm specializes in making regalia, especially for Guilds, universities, and Freemasons. They supply the Royal Family with appropriate items! 3 3/8". Polyester. $12.





 

*GROUP 5: Assorted summer appropriate tie!*



31) Vintage Burberry's tie. made in England--tennis racquets and balls! A lovely tie, perfect for the preppy summer. 3 5/8". $12.



 

32) A TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Absolutely gorgeous slubby silk twill broken bone herringbone tie from Langrock, THE premier trad. clothiers! So famous is Langrock that even its labels are collector's items. This tie is absolutely gorgeous; made in Italy exclusively for Langrock, this is in excellent condition, and is absolutely beautiful. 3 3/8". Asking just $20.









33) Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







34) Christian Dior. All silk. A classic summer tie. 4". $9.



 

35) Gant. 100% LINEN! A gorgeous summer tie is a beautiful green. 3". $16.



 

36) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

37) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

*GROUP 7: More Regimentals!*

38) This tie was made in Great Britain by Welch, Margetson & Co. of London, one of the premier shirtmakers in London, which also specialized in ties. Founded in 1824, this firm closed in 1963.... which means that this tie is likely late 1950s. It was originally sold by Langrock of Princeton, THE bastion of the American Ivy Style. It still carries all of its Langrock labels, which note that it was made for Langrock's by Welch, Margetson. It has some memory in the knot area, and so is in Very Good condition. 3 3/16". $15.



   

39) Husband's Corner was an upscale menswear store based in Florida, with a branch in Lake Placid, NY. It was founded in 1969, and folded before 1992, when its trademark became defunct. This is a lovely classic Talbott tie that retains its HC label. This is 3 1/4", and originally retailed for $10--back when $10 was worth something! Excellent condition. $14.



  

40) Robert Talbott. Genuine regimental tie: The Highgate School of England, founded in 1565. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $13.



 

41) Another Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

42) GRAIL! Another Welch and Margetson tie for Langrock. Very Good/Excellent condition; likely late 1950s, early 1960s. 3 3/8". Just $14.



  

43) Harry Ballot of Princeton. A rival to Langrock and The English Shop! A lovely tie. Poly/silk, although this appears to be pure silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". Asking just $11.



 

44) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $13.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*I have several beautiful--and, in some cases, extremely rare!--jackets to pass along today, all of which are perfectly appropriate for Spring and early summer!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at below cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*1) AUTHENTIC 1960's 3/2 sack in BLEEDING MADRAS! This is NOT MADE ANY MORE!*

This is ... stunning. An authentic 3/2 sack cut from genuine Bleeding Madras and sold by Harry Ballot of Princeton--one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this is a true Trad/Ivy GRAIL item.

First, the fabric. Bleeding Madras differs significantly from regular Madras in virtue of the fact that the dyes that were used to produce it "bled", resulting in an absolutely beautiful, subtle fabric after a few launderings (or, in the case of jackets, being caught in a few heavy summer showers!) in which the edges of the colours quietly and naturally had bled into each other. The effect was perfectly Ivy; beautiful, understated, and only achievable through time and use.

Bleeding Madras was the result of the use of Azo dyes (for the chemically inclined, these are compounds o the functional group R-N=N-R′, with the R molecule being an aryl) which produced vivid yellows, oranges, and reds, and which were exceptionally water soluble--hence the bleeding. Unfortunately, these dyes do not degrade under natural conditions, and when they accumulate in the waste discharge of dyeing factories have serious adverse environmental consequences. This lead to legal pressure to restrict or prohibit their use, and hence Bleeding Madras effectively ceased to be produced in the 1960s, although production of its colour-fast cousin (Madras) continued apace.

This jacket is cut from azo-dye Bleeding Madras--a fabric that, quite simply, is no longer made. The current absence of bleeding shows that this jacket was carefully kept away from rain, and so the colouring is as distinct as it was when this was first made.... beautiful dark greens like the hills in an Indian spring outside of Madras, dusty Indian taupes and muted blues, and stripes of saffron yellow. This is a beautiful jacket!

Originally retailed by Harry Ballot of Princeton, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a lovely lapel roll. It has a single centre hook vent, two button cuffs, and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $50 for this rare and desirable grail item!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/4





   

*3) NWT Lauren Linen Jacket*

This is a lovely linen jacket, perfect for Spring and Summer!

Pure linen, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is a lovely clasic navy with a bold cream windowpane overcheck. It's absolutely NWT, and has both its single centre vent and all of its pockets basted shut. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition. Imported, just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $25*

*Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+ 11/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4





      

*7) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE JACKETS!*

*I have recently acquired a LOT of jackets, and need to make room--so these are now FREE! Just send me $15 (to cover the cost of boxed Priority mailing in the USA in a Medium Flat-Rate box) and I'll send these along; I can fit one or two into a Flat-Rate box.*

*Please PM with interest!*

*1) Classic Tweed, cut from Dormeuil cloth!*

This is a lovely understated tweed! This is made from cloth from Dormeuil, a French clothiers that has been in business since 1842. Dormeuil cloth is easily some of the best in the world, although whether its quality justifies its exceptionally high cost (higher than other superb fabrics, such as those by Holland & Sherry) is a matter for debate. Of course, the original cost of this fabric won't concern you since this is appearing here... But it does indicate that this is an exceptionally nice jacket indeed!

The Dormeuil cloth from which this jacket is cut is lovely; a miniature check in autumnal shades of chestnut, bracket, moss green, and tan, this is a very versatile jacket indeed. Made by Austin Reed, there's no country of manufacture listed, but judging by the twin vent it's either England, or, judging by the three button cuffs with no faux buttonholes, the USA. In either case, the quality of the tailoring is excellent; it's half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a contemporary two button front with subtle darting. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2





    

*3) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*5) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Fleece in Nice Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*LL Bean Snap-Front Fleece Pullovers
Red and Blue (and Teal?) Yellow is sold!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*VG Condition*
Some pilling at the nylon cuffs and hem; tiniest bit of wear at the elbows.
(TEAL color: Upon further inspection after I was home, I discovered
what looked like tiny moth holes on the lower front, but they can't be
moth holes; there's no melting, so it doesn't appear to be from
sparks or other burn-type damage. Barely noticeable, but I still can't
really sell it, but I will throw it in if you buy the red and blue ones!)

Side Seam Pockets
4-Snap Closure
Elastic Cuffs and Waist
100% Poly; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??* (Medium or Large)
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 12"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*

*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $20*

************************************************
*Polo Ralph Lauren Light Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
I really like the fabric of these pants... nice medium weight, soft flannel. However, upon closer inspection at home, I could see where there used to be braces buttons. Someone removed them and left some little holes on the inside of the waistband (see pics); these are not visible from the outside. These little holes could easily be patched up with just a needle and thread.
Thus, they are listed as Good condition and priced accordingly.
*Good Condition*
100% wool; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 37" +1" (Very Relaxed in the thigh)
Inseam: 27"
Outseam: 38", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10.5"
Double Forward Pleats; 7 Belt loops; Flap Coin Pocket
French Fly; Split Waist w/1" to let out
On-seam Front Pockets; Rear Flap/Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $14 > $12*

******************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

********************************************
*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 34x36*


Click pics for larger view.

  
 
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in ?? (Columbia?)
*TAGGED: 34x36*
Waist: 34"
Inseam: 35"
Outseam: 44.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*******************************************
*Levi 505 Tan Cords - 38x30*


Click pics for larger view.

  
   
*Excellent Condition*
75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38x30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 8.5"
Flat Front; 5 Belt loops;
5-Pocket Styling (Just like 505 jeans)
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12 > $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18 > $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Lands' End Stewart Plaid Seersucker Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 23.5"
BOC: 30.5"
* $10 > $8*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10 > $8*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## CMDC

DROP...



CMDC said:


> New with tags Brooks Brothers Clark fit patch madras pants
> 
> Flat front and no cuff
> 
> 40 x 32
> 
> $40 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Two JPress blue stripe pinpoint ocbd's
> 17 x 33
> 
> $21 conus each or $36 conus for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New with tags Brooks Brothers white point collar dress shirt
> 17.5 x 33
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyella charcoal windowpane sport shirt, excellent condition
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Athletic Sweats Crewneck Large
sleeve 34, length 26, chest 24.5. Colors available, Gray, (Charcoal, SOLD).Navy. $17 shipped conus. Bought these in December thinking they would shrink. After a couple of launderings, still haven't shrunk. They have one or two wearings max. They are basically brand new.


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Carefree Unshrinkanle TEE LONG SLEEVE traditional fit -Large.
Sleeve 34, length 28, chest 23. $12 shipped conus. Available (1-Navy-SOLD) 3-White.

Only a couple of wearings and a couple of washings. Purchased in December and I thought they would shrink. They didn't.


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Carefree Unshrinkable Tee, traditional fit, short sleeve. Large. 
Chest 23, length 28
$10 shipped conus. Colors available 1-Navy, 1-Forest Green, 3-White

Again, bought in December and shrinkage not as expected.









All have been SOLD


----------



## hoosier1

After recently joining (long time stalker) and reading through "Trad 101", I have determined that I am in need of a nice navy blazer to get me started on the right path. I am already a big fan of Brooks, but I'm interested in anything that you all have to offer! Size: 38R


----------



## JCrewfan

*Red Wing 'Beckman' Chukka*

I am offering here another pair of shoes, the Red Wing 'Beckman' Chukka in size 8.5D. These are great boots in very good condition, though they could stand to be polished. These have brought me many compliments. $100 shipped (CONUS).


----------



## housemartin

*Brooks shirt*

















Brooks shirt 16.5 x 34

$25 or best offer. shipped to anywhere in North America

thanks for looking!

https://postimg.org/image/7pmzir45n/

https://postimg.org/image/5u077lfbf/


----------



## kendallr88

Any tan chinos 44x32?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming this weekend!*

*TWEEDYDON'S GREAT SUMMER JACKET POST!*









*Over 20 beautiful summer jackets, including Langrock of Princeton, vintage Lily Pulitzer, Murray's Toggery Shop, Chipp, Brooks Brothers, The English Shop of Princeton, Cable Car Clothiers, Alan Royce of Princeton, Corneliani, Pal Zileri, Maus & Hoffman, lots of vintage 3/2 sacks, and more!

A few hints of what's to come below.....!*​


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ No doubt some classics to be had Tweedy. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## wacolo

*DROPS

$15-->$12 each shipped CONUS*
Anonymous red and white seersucker Tie. I have four of these available. All are unbranded but brand new. Tagged as 100% Cotton and measure 58" x 3.75"

*$12-->$10 shipped CONUS*
Brooks Brothers 100% Cotton Tie A little bit of knot memory but that is all. 60" x 3.5"

$25 each or $40--> $20 each or two for $38 for both NWT Orvis buttonwdowns Both are Mediums in non-iron pinpoint. Not purely trad, but good basic workhorses for not much money.


 ​


----------



## serdan

Oh, the color palette on these jackets is just amazing. Very much looking forward to seeing them - and the rest of TweedyDon's wonderful stuff in detail.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FIRST SET OF SUMMER JACKETS!*

*I have over two dozen BEAUTIFUL Summer jackets to pass on this weekend, including several GRAILS--a vintage Lily Pulitzer, a cashmere Langrock, some wonderful hopsack 3/2 sacks in summer colours, a cashmere and wool Pal Zileri, vintage Chipp, and more!*
*
This is my FIRST post; I'll be listing more jackets shortly, and also tomorrow!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at a reduced rate!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! Absolutely beautiful Vintage Lily Pulitzer summer jacket.*

Lilly Pulitzer clothing was founded in 1959 by the socialite Lilly Pulitzer, who had originally designed brightly patterned fabrics to hide the juices stains from working on her hobby orange juice stand located on her orange grove estates in Palm Beach. Her signature clothing became wildly successful among her fellow jet setters, and quickly became an iconic aspirational Preppy brand--in the 1980s, just before the company closed, she was described as "the Queen of prep".

The company was re-opened in 1993, and its products are still highly desirable. However, the iconic vintage Pulitzer clothing from the original Lilly Pulitzer company is especially prized and has easily achieved Grail status... especially the menswear, which is considerably rarer than the women's clothing.

This jacket is classic Lilly, and was made before 1984 by the original company. Although there is no fabric content listed this is a lovely lighter-weight hopsack weave and is perfect for summer days. The colouring is a classic Lilly pink--certainly not a hot pink, but not sepia tea-rose either; something in between, and utterly wearable. It has, of course, a classic Lilly lining, featuring what became the unofficial mascot of the company--a rather cherubic lion. This motif also appears on all of the buttons, all of which are original to the jacket. The jacket is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It has a contemporary two button closure, and subtle darts. It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It's also in excellent condition!

This is a lovely piece of utterly wearable sartorial history, and a true Preppy/Ivy classic, and, as such, is a steal at just

*$85, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/8





     

2) BEAUTIFUL silk 3/2 sack by Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers!

"Much like its namesake, this is the type of store that gives San Francisco an irresistible allure. Step through its doors and you step back in time-way back. Cable Car Clothiers is an anomaly in an age where museums or old photo albums are often the only medium able to connect one with his roots."

--Alan Flusser, *Style and the Man*.

Founded in 1946 Cable Car Clothiers--which was then called Vet's Mercantile, and focused on army surplus clothing--is located on Sutter Street in San Francisco. In 1954, as army surplus began to dry up, it strated to focus on British clothing, catering initially to the now weathier veterans who had acquired a love of classic British tweeds and woolens from being stationed in Blighty's Home Counties during the war. Named, obviously, for the cable car line that ran by it, in 1970 the decision was made to expand its reach through mail order. Beautifully produced, the catalogue reached a circulation of 2 million, and made "CCC" an inconic men's clothier. It's willingness to embrace new means of marketing, its insistence on quality, and, given its extremely high costs for its beautiful clothing, its likely high margins has meant that CCC has survived when so many traditional clothiers have failed. Indeed, CCC is not only surviving, but flourishing, keeping true to its original 1950s mission of offering absolutely beautiful traditional high-quality clothing with a classic British or Ivy slant.

This jacket is a perfect example of the sort of goods that CCC offers. Made by Southwick, one of the greates of the traditional American clothing manufacturers, it is cut from absolutely beautiful slubby silk in classic summer ivory. The colouring and texture of the this jacket are both wonderful! A traditional 3/2 sack this is fully lined and features the classic two button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA--Southwick does NOT offshore its manufacturing. It does have some summer staining in the lining by the armholes, but this could easily be ignored (it is post-sanitizing by dry cleaning), and in any case cannot be seen when the jacket is worn. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



       

*
3) The English Shop of Princeton CLASSIC IVY 3/2 Summer Sack in Hopsack*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Princeton men's clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and, like CCC, a clothier that prominently featured British clothing--this is an absolutely classic Ivy summer blazer. Cut from tightly woven hopsack in the perfect shade of verdant summer green this is a classic 3/2 sack with an absolutely beautiful and fluid lapel roll. Wonderfully lightweight, yes, owing to the tightness of its weave, nicely robust, this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It features the classic two-button cuff and a single centre vent, and has very natural shoulders--perfect for summer! It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets. t was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a classic summer blazer that could serve you well for decades to come!

*A steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 31 1/4



      

*4) BEAUTIFUL Seersucker-esque jacket from Maus & Hoffman, with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

Maus & Hoffman was founded in 1940 in Florida... where it still operates as one of the premier upscale retailers of clothing, with three stores in its family-owned chain--Naples, Palm Beach, and Vero Beach, all upscale resorts as far from the Florida of Spring Break as you can get. Focusing on classic menswear, this beautiful jacket exempifies both the quality and the warm-weather focus that you'd expect from M&H.

Although this appears to be a classic blue and cream seersucker jacket this actually isn't seersucker, but is (slightly) more formal cotton in seersucker striping. Union Made in the USA by Hickey-Freeman, one of the premier American clothing manufacturers, this beautiful jacket is that rarity--a jacket with THREE PATCH POCKETS! It also has a three button front closure, is subtly darted, and is half-canvassed and quarter lined. It has a single centre vent, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





     

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! STUNNING Dark Turquoise silk jacket, horn buttons.*

This is absolutely beautiful--my pictures really don't do this justice at all! The colour of this jacket is an absolutely gorgeous dark and jewel-like turquoise, and this is complemented by its subtle broken bone herringbone patterning, a weave more frequently found on tweeds than on slubby silks such as this. Made for Harold Grant, the upscale Florida men's clothiers that is now long gone, this gorgeous jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition! A testament to teh quality of this jacket lies in the fact that its buttons are all cut from natural white horn.

This is truly a beatiful item, and a bargain at just

*$45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 33





    

*6) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in Pale Yellow by Gordon of Philadelphia for The Locker Room of Sea Girt, NJ*

The Locker Room was a classic men's clothing store that catered to the wealthy and staid denizens of Sea Girt and their visiting Princetonian cousins until its closure sometime in the early 1990s... around the same time as Princeton was losing its classic Ivy clothiers to malls and dress-down Fridays. The Locker Room specialized in resort wear for the Ivy set, and this jacket shows just how well they did this.

Made by Gordon of Philadelphia, one of the great unsung men's clothiers, and cut from a lovely pale yellow cloth in a hopsack weave this is a classic 3/2 sack with a nicely fluid lapel roll, like a breaking wave on Sea Girt's shore. Half-canvassed and half-lined this has the every desirable patch pockets, and a single centre hook vent. It has natural shoulders and three button cuffs. It does have some very minor foxing near the bottom hem at the front, as shown--I only found this when photographing, and it might well vanish with a good dry clean. But, it is there, and so this is in Very Good condition only.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*SECOND SET OF SUMMER JACKETS!*

*
This is my SECOND post; I'll be listing more jackets tomorrow!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at a reduced rate!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*7) c. 36R 3/2 sack in Summer Red for E.J. Hickey of Grosse Pointe, MI.
*
Grosse Pointe is--and especially was--an extremely affluent waterfront suburb of Detroit, packed with large Georgian mansions on its wide tree-lined streets. E. J. Hickey was the clothier of choice for its inhabitants, providing the Ivy Style that they had got used to in college.

This little gem of a jacket shows that Hickey's could easily compete with The English Shop and Langrock's when it was at its best. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket this is cut from absolutely beautiful summer red hopsack--a wonderful colour! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two button cuffs of a true Ivy jacket. It has a single centre vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! This is in excellent condition, except for a small blemish on the back of one sleeve, as shown.

As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and so is *just $40, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this size!*

*Tagged 36R. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29





 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SUMMER 2016/DSC03594_zpsckmytgrw.jpg.html     

*8) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger!*

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4





     

*9) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*10) NWT Lauren Linen Jacket*

This is a lovely linen jacket, perfect for Spring and Summer!

Pure linen, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is a lovely clasic navy with a bold cream windowpane overcheck. It's absolutely NWT, and has both its single centre vent and all of its pockets basted shut. It is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition. Imported, just as Brooks would say!

*Asking just $25*

*Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+ 11/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4





      

*11) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Gingham Jacket by Gordon of Philadelphia!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Tailored by Gordon of Philadelphia for the upscale NJ men's clothiers WS Wallace (now long gone) this beautiful jacket is a lovely summery gingham in yellows, creams, greys, and blues. It is wonderfully lightweight, quarter lined, and features a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA--it was Made n Philadelphia!--and is in excellent condition.

*This is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ties, with updates!*

*I have a series of beautiful ties to pass on today, including some beauties from Langrock, Ben Silver, The English Shop, Burberry, Brooks Brothers, and more! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME,* especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition.*

*GROUP 1: REGIMENTALS!*



1) SOLD Prince Ginio. Woven in Italy. Likely late 1960s. 3". A lovely classic regimental! Very Good/Excellent condition. $12.



 

2) SOLD Maurice Pearce of Princeton. Known for its Scottish woolens in its heyday of the 1960s, this was one of the smaller classic clothing stores on Nassau St. in Princeton. This is a lovely, classic regimental tie, likely from the late 1960s. 3 1/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $14



 

3) Boston Trader. Pale pink stripes on a navy background. My pictures don't o this beautiful tie justice at all! Made in the USA. 3 3/8". $13.



 

4) SOLD The English Shop of Princeton. One of the Big Five Ivy clothiers, this is a beautiful, classic regimental tie. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Just $14.



 

5) SOLD Vintage Carven of Paris regimental. Made in France, all silk. My pictures don't do this justice at all--the stripes are cream and dove grey on a classic black background. Beautifully Mad Men! 3". MINOR blemish on lining on thin end of the tie, as shown. Just $13.



  

6) Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn St. Pink and navy stripoes. Made in Italy. 55/45 silk/cotton. A lovely heavy luxurious fabric! Minor surface dustiness (exaggerated in the pictures) so Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.



 

7) Brigade of Guards tie. Polyester. 3 1/8". $9.



 

8) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $10.



 

9) Hunt Club. A lovely classic regimental! 3 3/4". Made in Italy. $12.



 

10) SOLD CLASSIC VINTAGE REGIMENTAL! Made in the USA for Pietro di Como. All silk. 3". $14.



 

*GROUP 2: VARIOUS--including Burberry Novacheck, Madras, and regimentals!*



11) SOLD Christopher Hayes regimental. Beautiful tie, perfect for summer! Please note that there are NO blemishes on this tie; that's just glare! Made in the USA. 3 1/4". $12.



 

12) SOLD Princeton University Store regimental tie. Polyester. 3 1/2". $9.



 

13) SOLD The Custom Shop. Regimental. 3 1/4". $10.



 

14) SOLD Current Burberry Novacheck tie. Made in Italy. This appears to have a tiny, tiny blemish on it, as shown, but this won't be seen when worn. (You can hardly see it when looking for it!) Very Good condition.3 3/4". $17.



   

15) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers geometric tie. This is simply wonderful! It has some minor discoloration from age in the lining, as shown, as the hint of a starting fray on one side. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.



   

16) SOLD VINTAGE regimental. Bill Blass. Likely 1980s. All silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $12.



 

17) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



18) Lucien Solari. Made in Italy. A lovely thick tie! This is much more golden than the yellow it appears. 3 3/4". $12.







19) VINTAGE IVY TIE! From the Co-Op at Dartmouth comes this lovely bull and bear emblematic, likely sold to a Dartmouth grad. heading to Wall St. c. 1967. 3 1/8". $18.





 

20) BEAUTIFUL Madras tie, made from "Viceroy Madras". Minor blemish on the lining, but otherwise excellent. A wonderful Ivy summer item! 3 3/8". $15.



   

*
GROUP 3: Regimentals*



21) Nautica. A lovely, standard regimental tie. 3 1/4". $10.



 

22) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

23) Princeton University Store, in Princeton colours! 3 3/4". $14.



  

24) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

25) H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

26) Brooks Brothers. This is stamped with a star on the back of the blade in the knot area; I believe from this and the label that this is a Brooks Brothers second, although there's no keeper and I can't find any flaws. It is a lovely, classic tie, 3 5/8", and just $12.



 

27) Silk organzine warp and skein dyed; this is a lovely vintage tie from Bert Pulitzer! It has the very start of a rub on the left side of the leading edge of the tip of the blade, hence juts Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9.





*GROUP 4: Various summer-appropriate ties*

28) Land's End regimental. A lovely classic regimental stripe, perfect for poplin! 3 1/8". $10.



 

29) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

30) Toye, Kenning, Spencer of London. Tie made exclusively for the Royal Regatta at Henley. Founded in 1685 and still owned and run by the Toye family, this firm specializes in making regalia, especially for Guilds, universities, and Freemasons. They supply the Royal Family with appropriate items! 3 3/8". Polyester. $12.





 

*GROUP 5: Assorted summer appropriate tie!*



31) Vintage Burberry's tie. made in England--tennis racquets and balls! A lovely tie, perfect for the preppy summer. 3 5/8". $12.



 

32) A TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Absolutely gorgeous slubby silk twill broken bone herringbone tie from Langrock, THE premier trad. clothiers! So famous is Langrock that even its labels are collector's items. This tie is absolutely gorgeous; made in Italy exclusively for Langrock, this is in excellent condition, and is absolutely beautiful. 3 3/8". Asking just $20.









33) Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







34) Christian Dior. All silk. A classic summer tie. 4". $9.



 

35) Gant. 100% LINEN! A gorgeous summer tie is a beautiful green. 3". $16.



 

36) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

37) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

*GROUP 7: More Regimentals!*

38) This tie was made in Great Britain by Welch, Margetson & Co. of London, one of the premier shirtmakers in London, which also specialized in ties. Founded in 1824, this firm closed in 1963.... which means that this tie is likely late 1950s. It was originally sold by Langrock of Princeton, THE bastion of the American Ivy Style. It still carries all of its Langrock labels, which note that it was made for Langrock's by Welch, Margetson. It has some memory in the knot area, and so is in Very Good condition. 3 3/16". $15.



   

39) SOLD Husband's Corner was an upscale menswear store based in Florida, with a branch in Lake Placid, NY. It was founded in 1969, and folded before 1992, when its trademark became defunct. This is a lovely classic Talbott tie that retains its HC label. This is 3 1/4", and originally retailed for $10--back when $10 was worth something! Excellent condition. $14.



  

40) Robert Talbott. Genuine regimental tie: The Highgate School of England, founded in 1565. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $13.



 

41) Another Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

42) GRAIL! Another Welch and Margetson tie for Langrock. Very Good/Excellent condition; likely late 1950s, early 1960s. 3 3/8". Just $14.



  

43) Harry Ballot of Princeton. A rival to Langrock and The English Shop! A lovely tie. Poly/silk, although this appears to be pure silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". Asking just $11.



 

44) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $13.


----------



## ATL

8 S silver label Hickey Freeman. Perfect shape. 93 percent cashmere/7 percent silk. 
Chest: 20.5"
Waist: 19"
Shoulder to arm end: 22"
Extra at sleeve: 1.5"
Shoulder across: 18.25
Length from btm of collar: 28.5

*$150 CONUS*



















Tagged 39 R. Brooks Brothers 3-2 with patch pockets. It's from somewhere in the 1940-1960 range. 
p2p: 20.25
sleeve: 23.25
shoulder: 19
length: 29.5

*$150 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! LIKE BOGART IN CASABLANCA! Ivory Shawl Collar Dinner Jacket from Langrock of Princeton; MOP buttons. FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

*GRAIL! LANGROCK OF PRINCETON SHAWL COLLAR TROPICAL TUXEDO*





*Two items of clothing stand out in the movie classic Casablanca.... Rick's trenchcoat, and his double-breasted ivory shawl-collar dinner jacket. *​
And here's your chance to acquire a single-breasted version of the latter... Indeed, here's your chance to acquire something that's likely better than Rick's, for he would have been relying on local Morrocan tailors dealing with wartime shortages, and this beauty was made by Langrock, THE Ivy clothier of the Golden Age of Ivy style, during a far more plentiful and affluent age!

Although there's no fabric content listed, this is clearly extremely lightweight tropical wool. Indeed, so gossamer light is this jacket that if it held up to the light the full skeleton of fine tailoring can be seen, with the fully canvassed chest piece visible in silhouette, the flaps of the pockets dark against the cloth, and the firm seams holding everything together as visible as a bird's bones under X-ray. Seeing this is a true sartorial treat, and I'll try to get a picture of this effect before this heads off to its new home. It's a testament to the exceptional quality of the cloth that no hint of its light weight is given unless it is backlit; it appears to be a regular woolen dinner jacket to the uninitiated observer.

This is, of course, a single button shawl-collar single-breasted tropical dinner jacket. As a witty nod to the Ivy lapel roll this jacket also has a lapel roll, forcing sprezzatura upon its wearer. As noted above, this is fully canvassed, and quarter-lined. It has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are mother of pearl. This jacket is absolutely beautifully tailored, and features two flap pockets and a single center hook vent, tropical dinner jackets being slightly less formal than their temperate cousins.

This jacket was worn very, very sparingly or not at all; all of the pockets are still basted shut. (Although this is possibly as a result of its original owner realizing that one should NEVER put anything into the external pockets of a dinner jacket!) It is in excellent condition, except for a small blemish on the shoulder, as shown... a blemish that just adds to its character.

Again, this is a LANGROCK piece, and so extremely rare, especially in this condition! It was,of course, Union Made in the USA.

*You too can be like Bogie* for just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Except taller.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31






      ​


----------



## thesizzler

Brooks Brothers Wash & Wear Tan Cotton Sport Coat - *SOLD*

Vintage 3/2 roll patch pocket Brooks Brothers jacket in excellent condition. Union made, tagged 41R.

2 button sleeves
Chest 22.5" across
Waist 20.5" across
Sleeves 25"
Shoulders 18"
Length (boc) 31" 
Vent 10"





































Asking $50 CONUS, OBO.


----------



## FLMike

thesizzler said:


> Brooks Brothers Wash & Wear Tan Cotton *Sport Coat*


Don't you mean orphaned suit coat? I sure wish it came with the bottom half...it's exactly my size. Price would be about right for the complete suit.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Seersucker Suit!*

*BROOKS BROTHERS SEERSUCKER SUIT!*



*The Ivy Summer Classic!*​
The classic Ivy suit is, of course, the seersucker suit--and this example from Brooks Brothers is a beauty! A very recent model, this is a classic tan and cream seersucker, with the perfect amount of texture in the all-cotton suiting. It's a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it appears unworn!

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42 chest, 35 waist:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## gamma68

*BOW TIES!*

All are in excellent condition. $13 each including shipping. Discounts on multiples.

Beginning from the left, unbranded silk, Carrot & Gibbs silk.

Barneys New York, silk (Italy)

Vintage Saks Fifth Avenue, silk, reversible (black and burgundy)

Barneys New York, silk (Italy)

Vintage unbranded, silk, cool pattern in a dark peacock blue


----------



## Dmontez

Allen Edmonds Concord Ave 11E in Navy Suede

I have come to the realization that no matter how many sizes and lasts AE has, their loafers just do not fit my feet.

These are brand new only tried on and removed after 5 minutes. They are 2nds, and don't seem to be available anymore. 1st quality was 127, 2nds were 97.00.

I will ship these in the CONUS for 75.00.

Please let me know if you have any questions, or wish to offer a trade.


----------



## ATL

Front: Current 9.5 D Grayson
Back: Recent 10.5 E Delray, Park Avenue

$70 CONUS for any of them. I'll send you both 10.5s for $120.


----------



## FLMike

Dmontez, that's a nice deal on some AEs. ATL....ummm....


----------



## ATL

FLMike said:


> Dmontez, that's a nice deal on some AEs. ATL....ummm....


Hey, man. I need some scratch for some premium Italian sprezz.


----------



## Dmontez

Id say it's still fairly comparable. ATL has three that would retail at 345 and up, and mine were 127. His are used, mine are new.


----------



## Oldsport

I'm reasonably sure that FLMike was saying your Blue shoes were nice and a decent deal, and ATL's, not so much...



Dmontez said:


> Id say it's still fairly comparable. ATL has three that would retail at 345 and up, and mine were 127. His are used, mine are new.


----------



## Dmontez

Triathlete said:


> I'm reasonably sure that FLMike was saying your Blue shoes were nice and a decent deal, and ATL's, not so much...


I'm certain of that.

My comment is in defense of ATL. What I mean is that our asking price is comparable for what we are selling. My brand new Concord aves had a full retail of 127.00 the three that ATL are selling have a full retail of 345+ it's not unreasonable for him to ask for price in the range he started.

What we are actually selling is apples to oranges. Same brand but different animals completely.


----------



## JCrewfan

Sold.


JCrewfan said:


> I am offering here another pair of shoes, the Red Wing 'Beckman' Chukka in size 8.5D. These are great boots in very good condition, though they could stand to be polished. These have brought me many compliments. *$old*.


----------



## JCrewfan

New lower price.


JCrewfan said:


> I am selling my Florsheim Kenmoor shoes. These are from the Imperial line. Size is 8.5 D. They are in very good condition as the photos illustrate. *$40 shipped* (CONUS).


----------



## JCrewfan

Sold.


JCrewfan said:


> I am selling a pair of Rancourt Classic Ranger-mocs. Handmade in Maine USA with Horween Chromexcel leather. Color is Carolina Brown; size is 9D. I've had these for only a few months and wear them once a week. Would love to keep them but must go with a wider toe box. Given their young age and light use, *$old*. Shoe trees and belt not included.


----------



## ATL

Triathlete said:


> I'm reasonably sure that FLMike was saying your Blue shoes were nice and a decent deal, and ATL's, not so much...


That's a joke, right?


----------



## FLMike

ATL said:


> Hey, man. I need some scratch for some premium Italian sprezz.


It was none of my business what you're asking anyway. I apologize for my post. The shoes are worth what someone is willing to pay for them, plain and simple. Good luck!


----------



## ATL

Cool. I'll leave you guys to it. Bye.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*BOTH for $22!!*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*Lands' End Classic Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Sri Lanka; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large/Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10 > $8*

*BOTH for $22!!*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

How about some shorts to match your new shirts?

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*SUMMER SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18 > $15*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Classic Summer Jackets! Chippworth, Murray's Toggery Shop, Vintage 3/2 sacks, Corneliani, more!*

*I have several more beautiful summer jackets to pass on today--including a rare Chippworth, a NOS, NWT Huntington in pure silk, and several wonderful vintage Ivy jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Chippworth by Chipp pale yellow Ivy summer hopsack jacket*

This jacket is wonderful, and rare! It's an original example of the "Chippworth" line from the utterly Ivy tailoring firm Chipp of New York, which counted Ambassadors and Heads of State among its customers. The "Chippworth" line of menswear was aimed at the Ivy League set; here's the copy from the ad. announcing its unveiling in the Daily Princetonian on the 27th October, 1959:

"CHIPP EXHIBITING AT NASSAU INN TODAY AND TOMORROW Open 9 A.M.-9 P.M. Today - 9 AJM.-5 P.M. Tomorrow Introducing the Chippworth Chipp has developed a special line of clothing, to be known as Chippworth, designed to offer the basic suits needed in a university man's wardrobe.. Chippworth suits will take into consideration the differences in waist proportions and incorporate all important details found in our Chipp clothing, such as similar-in-cut lapel shape and front shape, hand sewn buttonholes and genuine horn buttons. The size range will be 36 through 44 Regular, in shorts 36-38-40, and 38 through 44 longs and extra longs coats and trousers. Trouser cut with 7'" drop up to size 40; 6" drop on all larger sizes. Fabrics: Flannel, hopsack and worsted. Price - $75.00 As is our usual custom, we will also exhibit the complete line of Chipp clothing and accessories."

This jacket lives up to Chipp's steller reputation! Cut from a lovely pale yellow hopsack cloth which is perfect for summer, it's a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and has the classic Trad two buttons cuffs. It features a single centre hook vent and a lapped central seam down the back. It was, of course, Made in the USA--in fact, it was Made in New York!

It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is *a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*2) CLASSIC Majer 3/2 Summer Sack*

Made by Majer, one of the classic Ivy clothiers, this is a beautiful summer 3/2 sack! The colouring of this jacket is wonderful, with the base check in shades of blue and cream and then subtle overchecking in stripes of sunset orange, seafoam green, sky blue, and summer yellow. This lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined; it has a lovely fluid lapel roll, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 5/8







     

*
3) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $35, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*
4) Pure Silk Lightweight Brown Broken Herringbone Jacket*

This is lovely! Although this is confusingly labelled both "Pure Silk" and "Pure Wool" it's clear that this is a lighter weight pure silk jacket, which is perfect for Spring, the cooler days of summer, and the warmer days of early Fall. The cloth is a lovely brown broken bone herringbone weave with very subtle mustard and russet overchecking. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8





     

*5) CORNELIANI Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, of course, this lovely summer jacket has a wonderful patterning and colourway--an utterly Italian miniature stripe in taupe and cream and navy blue, perfect for strolling around the fountains and boulevards of Milan on a late summer evening.

This jacket is quarter-lined, and features pick stitching on the hem of the lining. It appears to be half-canvassed, and features tow open patch pockets for added insouciance. It is unvented, has a contemporary two button closure, and subtle darts. This is perhaps an older or experimental jacket, as it is cut from a blend of 77% polyester and 23% cotton. It has some very very minor foxing to the lining on one side, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer--a Corneliani for less than the price of a tank of gas!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





     

*6) IVY GRAIL! Murray's Toggery Shop 3/2 Sack in Light Summer Green*

Murray's Toggery Shop started life in Nantucket in 1908, as the City Clothing Company. It was acquired by Philip Murray, Jr., in 1945--and became Murray's Toggery Shop. From the 1960s on Murray's was the store of choice for the Ivy set vacationing on Nantucket, and soon their distinctive Nantucket Red trousers--designed to fade to a pale pink over time--became an iconic Ivy summer item of clothing, being recognized as an essential piece of summer kit by The Official Preppy Handbook.

Murray's Toggery Shop continues to provide beautiful items of traditional Ivy menswear, and this wonderful 3/2 sack is a perfect example. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly heavier cotton, perfect for summer, and in a wonderful shade of tennis lawn green. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack this has a lovely liquid lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single vent, a lapped center seam down the back, and two flapped and patch pockets. It has lovely natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and as, of course, Made in the USA.

3/2 sacks from the Toggery Shop are trad Grails, and so this is wonderfully* priced at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4





      

*7) New Old Stock, New With Tags, New With Original Hanger--Pure Silk Summer Jacket by Hunting Horn!*

This is wonderful! First, this is a New Old Stock jacket, complete with all of its tags and its original hanger, from the preppy heyday of the late 1980s--owning this will be like travelling back in time! It's a wonderful, classic pure silk summer jacket cut from a wonderfully textured slubby silk by Hunting Horn, one of the classic preppy brands from J. Riggings. It features classic patch flapped pockets, four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and has all of its original tags intact. It even comes with its original hanger! This was "imported", and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



         

*8) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

* GRAIL! VINTAGE LILY PULITZER SUMMER JACKET!*

*CLAIMED!*



*Absolutely Beautiful!*​
Lilly Pulitzer clothing was founded in 1959 by the socialite Lilly Pulitzer, who had originally designed brightly patterned fabrics to hide the juices stains from working on her hobby orange juice stand located on her orange grove estates in Palm Beach. Her signature clothing became wildly successful among her fellow jet setters, and quickly became an iconic aspirational Preppy brand--in the 1980s, just before the company closed, she was described as "the Queen of prep".

The company was re-opened in 1993, and its products are still highly desirable. However, the iconic vintage Pulitzer clothing from the original Lilly Pulitzer company is especially prized and has easily achieved Grail status... especially the menswear, which is considerably rarer than the women's clothing.

This jacket is classic Lilly, and was made before 1984 by the original company. Although there is no fabric content listed this is a lovely lighter-weight hopsack weave and is perfect for summer days. The colouring is a classic Lilly pink--certainly not a hot pink, but not sepia tea-rose either; something in between, and utterly wearable. It has, of course, a classic Lilly lining, featuring what became the unofficial mascot of the company--a rather cherubic lion. This motif also appears on all of the buttons, all of which are original to the jacket. The jacket is fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It has a contemporary two button closure, and subtle darts. It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It's also in excellent condition!

This is a lovely piece of utterly wearable sartorial history, and a true Preppy/Ivy classic, and, as such, is a steal at just

*$85, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at a reduced rate!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*3) The English Shop of Princeton CLASSIC IVY 3/2 Summer Sack in Hopsack*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Four Princeton men's clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and, like CCC, a clothier that prominently featured British clothing--this is an absolutely classic Ivy summer blazer. Cut from tightly woven hopsack in the perfect shade of verdant summer green this is a classic 3/2 sack with an absolutely beautiful and fluid lapel roll. Wonderfully lightweight, yes, owing to the tightness of its weave, nicely robust, this is half-lined and half-canvassed. It features the classic two-button cuff and a single centre vent, and has very natural shoulders--perfect for summer! It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets. t was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a classic summer blazer that could serve you well for decades to come!

*A steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 31 1/4



      

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! STUNNING Dark Turquoise silk jacket, horn buttons.*

This is absolutely beautiful--my pictures really don't do this justice at all! The colour of this jacket is an absolutely gorgeous dark and jewel-like turquoise, and this is complemented by its subtle broken bone herringbone patterning, a weave more frequently found on tweeds than on slubby silks such as this. Made for Harold Grant, the upscale Florida men's clothiers that is now long gone, this gorgeous jacket has a contemporary two button front and subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. It was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition! A testament to teh quality of this jacket lies in the fact that its buttons are all cut from natural white horn.

This is truly a beatiful item, and a bargain at just

*$45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 33





    

*6) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in Pale Yellow by Gordon of Philadelphia for The Locker Room of Sea Girt, NJ*

The Locker Room was a classic men's clothing store that catered to the wealthy and staid denizens of Sea Girt and their visiting Princetonian cousins until its closure sometime in the early 1990s... around the same time as Princeton was losing its classic Ivy clothiers to malls and dress-down Fridays. The Locker Room specialized in resort wear for the Ivy set, and this jacket shows just how well they did this.

Made by Gordon of Philadelphia, one of the great unsung men's clothiers, and cut from a lovely pale yellow cloth in a hopsack weave this is a classic 3/2 sack with a nicely fluid lapel roll, like a breaking wave on Sea Girt's shore. Half-canvassed and half-lined this has the every desirable patch pockets, and a single centre hook vent. It has natural shoulders and three button cuffs. It does have some very minor foxing near the bottom hem at the front, as shown--I only found this when photographing, and it might well vanish with a good dry clean. But, it is there, and so this is in Very Good condition only.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at a reduced rate!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*7) c. 36R 3/2 sack in Summer Red for E.J. Hickey of Grosse Pointe, MI.
*
Grosse Pointe is--and especially was--an extremely affluent waterfront suburb of Detroit, packed with large Georgian mansions on its wide tree-lined streets. E. J. Hickey was the clothier of choice for its inhabitants, providing the Ivy Style that they had got used to in college.

This little gem of a jacket shows that Hickey's could easily compete with The English Shop and Langrock's when it was at its best. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket this is cut from absolutely beautiful summer red hopsack--a wonderful colour! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the classic two button cuffs of a true Ivy jacket. It has a single centre vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! This is in excellent condition, except for a small blemish on the back of one sleeve, as shown.

As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and so is *just $40, or offer--a bargain for a jacket of this quality, in this size!*

*Tagged 36R. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29





 https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SUMMER 2016/DSC03594_zpsckmytgrw.jpg.html     

*8) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger!*

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4





     

*9) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*11) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*13) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $20.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## drlivingston

Tweedy, thine inbox is full!


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> Tweedy, thine inbox is full!


Cleared--let the deluge begin!


----------



## FLMike

Dmontez said:


> I'm certain of that.
> 
> My comment is in defense of ATL. What I mean is that our asking price is comparable for what we are selling. My brand new Concord aves had a full retail of 127.00 the three that ATL are selling have a full retail of 345+ it's not unreasonable for him to ask for price in the range he started.
> 
> What we are actually selling is apples to oranges. Same brand but different animals completely.


Rest assured that I took all available variables into account when making my comment...not just brand and price. Yes, all three pairs retailed for far more than your loafers, but their condition is not great, in my opinion. Shoe trees not used and it shows. The related ebay auction says the Graysons are very recent and/or barely used. I purchased my black Graysons in 2002 (14 years old) and I'll let you judge for yourself whether the ones oferred represent as good a value as your blue suede numbers.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ISSUED ON D-DAY!*

*WORLD WAR II FIELD JACKET*

*ISSUED ON D-DAY, 1944*




​*
Today (June 6th, 2016) is the anniversary of the D-Day Normandy landings, the beginning of the end of the Second World War.

On the day that picture above of the landing on Omaha Beach was taken, this jacket was being issued in Philadelphia.​*

This Field Jacket was produced on D-Day (June 6th, 1944) by Franklin's Clothes--which explains the superb tailoring, since Franklin's later became one of the main suppliers to of The Natural Shoulder Ivy League look to J. Press. Given its superb condition, it was clearly never issued, and so is here today, in perfect condition, as a little piece of sartorial history.

This jacket's main interest lies, of course, in its date of production, which is clear on the interior label. (This also notes that this jacket was produced for the Quartermaster's stores in Philadelphia, together with what it is--"Field Jacket, Wool" --and its military designation numberS.) But, in case you wanted to wear this, it is packed with features that would be envy of any high-end piece of "workwear" produced today.

It is, of course, cut from thick, warm, wool--which is obviously olive drab. The tailoring is superb; the two front bellows pockets have the leading interior edge reinforced with cotton duck, and the tabs that secure them have been positioned so that the pocket flaps will lie flat ojce closed. The jacket has a concealed placket, and closes with oversize buttons; the waistband snaps shut ensuring a trim silhouette and a neat fit. This comes complete with working epaulettes, and tapered, functional cuffs. It is fully lined, and has two interior pockets. It has a fully functional throat latch--which has never been used--and the collar has been cut so that it can be arranged so that it stays up as protection against the wind. It has two side adjusters on the waistband--again, never used--and a single lapped seam down the back.

This is in absolutely excellent condition; it is essentially New Old Stock. And, again, this was produced on D-Day, and was made by Franklin's Clothes, one of the originators of the Ivy League look. A jacket with this provenance,a nd this history, is rare indeed!
*
Asking price: $350--but this is negotiable!

This is tagged a 34R, and measures:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 5/8
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 21 1/4


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump. update, and drops...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PANTS!*

*Pendelton Charcoal Gray Flannel*


Click pics for larger view. (I don't know where the spot on the lense came from...?)

   
*VG+ Condition*
100% Wool; Made in ?? (USA?)
*TAGGED: ??*
Waist: 41"
Inseam: 34"
Outseam: 43.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9.5"
Flat Front; 7 Belt loops; French Fly; Split Waist
Slant Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $22 > $20*

******************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Gray Chinos*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Excellent Condition* (They feel new; no idea why label was cut)
100% Cotton twill; Made in Dominican Republic w/USA Materials
*TAGGED: 42L*
Waist: 42"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 40", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10"
Double Revers Pleats; 7 Belt loops
1.5" Cuffs; French Fly; Split Waist w/1.5" to let out
Slant Front Pockets; Rear welt Pockets w/button
*PRICE: $20 > $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLAIMED*: The Langrock Tux, the Ballot Madras jacket, the Gordon of Phila. gingham, the Harold Grant turquoise jacket, the Lily Pulitzer jacket, the Cable Car Clothiers jacket, the linen Lauren, The English Shop 3/2 sack, and the Majer 3/2 sack. Thank you! 

UPDATE: And the Grosse Pointe red 3/2 sack in red!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Leatherman LTD olive surcingle in size 36.
*I bought this for myself, but it's too big for me. This is a size 36. It measures 36.5" from middle hole to the end of the strap. I paid extra for the stitched tab. Looking to recoup what I paid for it (less shpping) and try again with a different size. 
$45 shipped AND I'll throw in two nice repp ties in keeping with the green theme. Both Robert Talbotts.


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping + tax) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## LeeLo

Vintage "346" Brooks Brothers Navy Hopsack 3/2 Sack Triple Patch Blazer. Quintessential warm weather blazer for us trads. The blazer shows some minor wear on the inside of the jacket around the armpits and there are two small quarter sized stains on the lining by the right hip. All are not noticeable when worn. Some features include: patch pockets, 3/2 roll, swelled edges, two button cuffs, half-lined. There is no tagged size so please refer to the measurements for the best fit:

Shoulder 17.75"
Chest 22"
Waist 20.5"
Length 30"
Arm Length 24.5 "

*Asking $50 shipped CONUS
*


----------



## LeeLo

*SOLD*

J Press Tan Wash & Wear Cotton Suit. 3/2 Roll, swelled edges, half lined. Pants are uncuffed but there's 2" of extra fabric. There's no tagged size so please refer to the measurements for the best fit.

Shoulder 18.5"
Chest 22"
Waist 20.75"
Length 30.25"
Arm Length 25.25 "
Waist 35.5"
Rise 12"
Inseam 29" +2"

*Asking $75 shipped CONUS*


----------



## benjclark

Went about hunting and gathering, and added a few things to my projects and treasures piles. However, there were a few things that just didn't work for me. Condition: These are all things I'd wear myself. Prices include shipping to Continental USA. All others ask, happy to ship, just want to get postage right.

Vintage Lands End Long repp silk made in USA, black, silver, red and yellow. I have quite a few of these older Lands End repps and I love 'em. I've not seen this colorway before, but it doesn't do much for me, but it was just too good to leave behind. The black almost looks navy in these iphone photos, but it is black.

60" long, 3.5" wide at its widest --- $10 to you.










GAP XL sized Plum V-neck sweater, long-sleeved. 90% Cotton, 10% Cashmere. Nearly t-shirt thin and t-shirt soft. Would be awesome for layering up or if you live somewhere that has cool summer nights. Sleeves are way too short for me.

25" length (top of the middle of the neck to bottom hem), pit-pit 21", sleeve 30" (again, from top of the middle of neck), 
$15.00 









Last in this line up, 
Jos. A. Bank Signature size Large autumn orange marled v-neck, long-sleeved. Another good layering sweater with a great colorway. I really dig this, just a bit too small, it turns out. 100% Merino wool, very soft, very nice. Again, photo doesn't quite get the color right. This is a very wearable, rich colored orange in my book. Orange can be hard, but they got it right in this one.

Length 27.5", pit-pit 22", sleeve 32.5". 
$15.00









Orange color is much closer to correct in this photo. The purple is correct above (too dark here). The cream colored one is already spoken for.










Thanks!


----------



## gamma68

BUMP AND PRICE DROP



gamma68 said:


> *BOW TIES!*
> 
> All are in excellent condition. $13>>$11 each including shipping. Discounts on multiples.
> 
> Beginning from the left, unbranded silk *(CLAIMED)*, Carrot & Gibbs silk.
> 
> Barneys New York, silk (Italy)
> 
> Vintage Saks Fifth Avenue, silk, reversible (black and burgundy) *CLAIMED*
> 
> Barneys New York, silk (Italy) *CLAIMED*
> 
> Vintage unbranded, silk, cool pattern in a dark peacock blue


----------



## drlivingston

I would like to thank TweedyDon for an EXCELLENT sport coat. It was delivered promptly in better-than-described condition!

And, I would also like to thank JCrewfan for a great deal on an awesome pair of boots. 

Both were packaged exceptionally well and promptly delivered. Thanks again, guys!


----------



## Dmontez

Dmontez said:


> Allen Edmonds Concord Ave 11E in Navy Suede
> 
> I have come to the realization that no matter how many sizes and lasts AE has, their loafers just do not fit my feet.
> 
> These are brand new only tried on and removed after 5 minutes. They are 2nds, and don't seem to be available anymore. 1st quality was 127, 2nds were 97.00.
> 
> I will ship these in the CONUS for 75.00.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions, or wish to offer a trade.


Tried these on again, and I'm real bummed they don't fit well.

Make me an offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining jackets!*

*I have several beautiful summer jackets to pass on today--including a stunning vintage silk DAKS from the 1960s, rare Chippworth, a NOS, NWT Huntington in pure silk, and several wonderful vintage Ivy jackets!*
*
I've consolidated my posts into this single thread--and all jackets now have price drops!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Chippworth by Chipp pale yellow Ivy summer hopsack jacket*

This jacket is wonderful, and rare! It's an original example of the "Chippworth" line from the utterly Ivy tailoring firm Chipp of New York, which counted Ambassadors and Heads of State among its customers. The "Chippworth" line of menswear was aimed at the Ivy League set; here's the copy from the ad. announcing its unveiling in the Daily Princetonian on the 27th October, 1959:

"CHIPP EXHIBITING AT NASSAU INN TODAY AND TOMORROW Open 9 A.M.-9 P.M. Today - 9 AJM.-5 P.M. Tomorrow Introducing the Chippworth Chipp has developed a special line of clothing, to be known as Chippworth, designed to offer the basic suits needed in a university man's wardrobe.. Chippworth suits will take into consideration the differences in waist proportions and incorporate all important details found in our Chipp clothing, such as similar-in-cut lapel shape and front shape, hand sewn buttonholes and genuine horn buttons. The size range will be 36 through 44 Regular, in shorts 36-38-40, and 38 through 44 longs and extra longs coats and trousers. Trouser cut with 7'" drop up to size 40; 6" drop on all larger sizes. Fabrics: Flannel, hopsack and worsted. Price - $75.00 As is our usual custom, we will also exhibit the complete line of Chipp clothing and accessories."

This jacket lives up to Chipp's steller reputation! Cut from a lovely pale yellow hopsack cloth which is perfect for summer, it's a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and has the classic Trad two buttons cuffs. It features a single centre hook vent and a lapped central seam down the back. It was, of course, Made in the USA--in fact, it was Made in New York!

It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is *a bargain at just $45 > 39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*
2) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $35 > 32, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*
3) Pure Silk Lightweight Brown Broken Herringbone Jacket*

This is lovely! Although this is confusingly labelled both "Pure Silk" and "Pure Wool" it's clear that this is a lighter weight pure silk jacket, which is perfect for Spring, the cooler days of summer, and the warmer days of early Fall. The cloth is a lovely brown broken bone herringbone weave with very subtle mustard and russet overchecking. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 > 32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8





     

*4) CORNELIANI Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, of course, this lovely summer jacket has a wonderful patterning and colourway--an utterly Italian miniature stripe in taupe and cream and navy blue, perfect for strolling around the fountains and boulevards of Milan on a late summer evening.

This jacket is quarter-lined, and features pick stitching on the hem of the lining. It appears to be half-canvassed, and features tow open patch pockets for added insouciance. It is unvented, has a contemporary two button closure, and subtle darts. This is perhaps an older or experimental jacket, as it is cut from a blend of 77% polyester and 23% cotton. It has some very very minor foxing to the lining on one side, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 > 30, or offer--a Corneliani for less than the price of a tank of gas!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





     

*5) IVY GRAIL! Murray's Toggery Shop 3/2 Sack in Light Summer Green*

*CLAIMED*

Murray's Toggery Shop started life in Nantucket in 1908, as the City Clothing Company. It was acquired by Philip Murray, Jr., in 1945--and became Murray's Toggery Shop. From the 1960s on Murray's was the store of choice for the Ivy set vacationing on Nantucket, and soon their distinctive Nantucket Red trousers--designed to fade to a pale pink over time--became an iconic Ivy summer item of clothing, being recognized as an essential piece of summer kit by The Official Preppy Handbook.

Murray's Toggery Shop continues to provide beautiful items of traditional Ivy menswear, and this wonderful 3/2 sack is a perfect example. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly heavier cotton, perfect for summer, and in a wonderful shade of tennis lawn green. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack this has a lovely liquid lapel roll, two button cuffs, a single vent, a lapped center seam down the back, and two flapped and patch pockets. It has lovely natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and as, of course, Made in the USA.

3/2 sacks from the Toggery Shop are trad Grails, and so this is wonderfully* priced at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4





      

*6) New Old Stock, New With Tags, New With Original Hanger--Pure Silk Summer Jacket by Hunting Horn!*

This is wonderful! First, this is a New Old Stock jacket, complete with all of its tags and its original hanger, from the preppy heyday of the late 1980s--owning this will be like travelling back in time! It's a wonderful, classic pure silk summer jacket cut from a wonderfully textured slubby silk by Hunting Horn, one of the classic preppy brands from J. Riggings. It features classic patch flapped pockets, four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and has all of its original tags intact. It even comes with its original hanger! This was "imported", and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45 > 40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





        

*7) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 > 32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*8) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $35 > 32, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*9) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $22 > 20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*10) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $20 > 18.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*11) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in Pale Yellow by Gordon of Philadelphia for The Locker Room of Sea Girt, NJ*

The Locker Room was a classic men's clothing store that catered to the wealthy and staid denizens of Sea Girt and their visiting Princetonian cousins until its closure sometime in the early 1990s... around the same time as Princeton was losing its classic Ivy clothiers to malls and dress-down Fridays. The Locker Room specialized in resort wear for the Ivy set, and this jacket shows just how well they did this.

Made by Gordon of Philadelphia, one of the great unsung men's clothiers, and cut from a lovely pale yellow cloth in a hopsack weave this is a classic 3/2 sack with a nicely fluid lapel roll, like a breaking wave on Sea Girt's shore. Half-canvassed and half-lined this has the every desirable patch pockets, and a single centre hook vent. It has natural shoulders and three button cuffs. It does have some very minor foxing near the bottom hem at the front, as shown--I only found this when photographing, and it might well vanish with a good dry clean. But, it is there, and so this is in Very Good condition only.

*Asking just $35 > 32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger!*

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BROOKS BROTHERS SEERSUCKER SUIT!*



*The Ivy Summer Classic!*​
The classic Ivy suit is, of course, the seersucker suit--and this example from Brooks Brothers is a beauty! A very recent model, this is a classic tan and cream seersucker, with the perfect amount of texture in the all-cotton suiting. It's a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it appears unworn!

*Asking just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42 chest, 35 waist:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## jzhang0368

Hi guys, my first post in this thread! I'm still figuring out the nuances of the word "trad" and what it entails so bear with me if these items don't fit the bill. *All prices include shipping*, let me know if you want me to PM more detailed pictures. Feel free to send me offers.

*Beautiful Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Makers 2-Piece Suit Set
*Gray Plaid, fully canvased, 2-button
Tag is 42 M/L 36
Measures 22.5 (chest) x 20.5 (waist) x 18.675 (shoulder) x 31.5 (length from collar) x 26.25 (sleeve)
The pants have been altered to fit more of a 34 or 35 but has a lot of fabric to be let out. Overall condition of the jacket is Mint. I have not been able to see any defects and has been very well maintained. Pants are Near Mint and show no signs of wear on the seat bottom. Only defect I could find were three very small holes (two pictured below) on the pant leg.

*$200*













































*Dark Brown Allen Edmonds Villarosa Tassel Loafers
*Size 10 D
Discontinued tassel loafers from AE, has signs of wear but very well maintained. Only defect is a little separation in the toe area of the sole (pictured below). Soles have been Topy'd and heels have been changed very recently. Leather upper in very good condition

*$75

*




































*Vintage Blue & Red Horizontal Duck Head Stripe Tie
*Silke tie made in USA
From what I've gathered in my short time on these forums I think this may be the "tradiest" of the three listed here.

*$20

*


----------



## bigtulley

gamma68 said:


> BUMP AND PRICE DROP


PM sent! Please let me know!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BRAND NEW, UNWORN, CHRONOLOGIA WATCH!*


*
Ski Chronograph R002 Model*​
I'm delighted to be able to pass on today a *BRAND NEW IN BOX, UNWORN*, *Chronologia "Ski Chronograph" R002 *model watch that is still *UNDER WARRANTY!*

This watch has quite literally never been removed from its box, and dates from late 2015. It comes with everything--the original carry-case box, the instruction manual, the flashlight-keyring, and the original uncompleted warranty card, which you can fill out once you receive it.

This is a lovely, functional watch, powered by a quartz Swiss movement. It is water resistant to 300M and has three sundials on the face, as well as a date function. It is held on a grey silicon strap, and has been engineered to resist both cold and humidity. The hour markers and hands glow brightly in the dark as they are equipped with Trigalight Illumination tubes. More information about this model can be found here:

https://test.chronologia-watches.com/en/16-ski-chronograph-series#navigate_collection

This retails for $335. *I'm asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Note: This watch is Brand New, Boxed, and Unworn, and so does NOT come with batteries installed in either the watch or the flashlight!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*


----------



## kendallr88

BB light blue ocbd in great shape, no fraying on any part of the shirt. size 16-33. Made in USA. Beautiful collar that is screaming to be tied down by your favorite repp tie. Trad alert. $25 boxed and shipped free via FedEx. Interest of offers 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Mint condition BB vintage repp ties here. 3 inches at the widest point. 57 inches in length. $12 per tie. Free shipping via FedEx. Pm interest or offers

I'll add the colors of these ties are beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> Mint condition BB vintage repp ties here. 3 inches at the widest point. 57 inches in length. $12 per tie. Free shipping via FedEx. Pm interest or offers
> 
> I'll add the colors of these ties are beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First two have been sold!

I am inspecting the third about the flat line.

Third tie was pressed at some point, I will use a steamer and see if that helps take the line out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Drop to $40
*


ArtVandalay said:


> *Leatherman LTD olive surcingle in size 36.
> *I bought this for myself, but it's too big for me. This is a size 36. It measures 36.5" from middle hole to the end of the strap. I paid extra for the stitched tab. Looking to recoup what I paid for it (less shpping) and try again with a different size.
> $45 shipped AND I'll throw in two nice repp ties in keeping with the green theme. Both Robert Talbotts.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Two J Crew Madras long sleeve shirts - take both for $50, or one for $30.

J crew Madras shirt - size Large. Long sleeve, front flap pocket. 23" pit to pit, 35" sleeves.


J Crew Madras shirt - Size Large, long sleeve. 23" pit to pit, 35.5" sleeves.


----------



## kendallr88

Sold


kendallr88 said:


> BB light blue ocbd in great shape, no fraying on any part of the shirt. size 16-33. Made in USA. Beautiful collar that is screaming to be tied down by your favorite repp tie. Trad alert. $25 boxed and shipped free via FedEx. Interest of offers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*

Patagonia hard shell rain coat (Torrent Shell?) I've had the coat for 3 years but I have never worn it other than to try it on for fit. It has been boxed all that time so I'm calling it new.

P2P 22". Sleeve 36". Length 29'. $50 conus. Price is firm.



*SOLD*


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*

Ralph Lauren Classic Fit Mesh Polo Shirts. Tagged Medium.
P2p 21.75". Length 28". $12/shirt $10 each additional shirt. Buy the lot of 5 for $50.00



*SOLD*


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*

Brooks Brothers Milano fit (slim fit)chinos. Soft white. New. They have been laundered but not worn. 34w. 32I. $35.



*SOLD*


----------



## Dmontez

Someone take these off my hands I really hate selling on ebay.



Dmontez said:


> Allen Edmonds Concord Ave 11E in Navy Suede
> 
> I have come to the realization that no matter how many sizes and lasts AE has, their loafers just do not fit my feet.
> 
> These are brand new only tried on and removed after 5 minutes. They are 2nds, and don't seem to be available anymore. 1st quality was 127, 2nds were 97.00.
> 
> I will ship these in the CONUS for 75.00.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions, or wish to offer a trade.


----------



## TweedyDon

*I'll be away for a week, so please excuse any delay in responding to PMs! *


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*BOTH for $22!!*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*Lands' End Classic Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Sri Lanka; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Large/Tall*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Red Polo*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Bottom w/Tail, Side Vents; Ribbed Sleeves; 100% Cotton Pique; Made in China
*TAGGED: XL, 46-48*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 30.5 +1.5" Tail
*PRICE: $10 > $8*

*BOTH for $22!!*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

How about some shorts to match your new shirts?

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*SUMMER SHORTS!*

*Shorts are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Lands' End Plaid (Madras?) Shorts*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; yeah, they've been washed a few times.
100% Cotton; Made in Bangladesh
*TAGGED: 36*
Waist: 38.5"
Inseam: 8.5",
Outseam: 18", bottom of waistband
Flat Front
7 Belt loops
Coin Pocket; On-seam front pockets; rear welt, loop/button pockets
*PRICE: $18 > $15*

*Shirts and shorts together for $35!!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Here is a very nice Burberrys suit. The only issue that I noted is a missing button on the pants. This can be easily remedied. This suit was made in USA. I estimate the size as a 40 Regular.

Here are approximate measurements:

Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5
Pit to pit (measured seam to seam): 19
Top to bottom (excluding collar): 31
Sleeves: 26 (if you look carefully you can tell they have been lengthened)

Pants: overall length: 43
Inseam: 31.5
Waist: 16.5

Shipping from Canada is unfortunately expensive, hence $60 including shipping within North America. Or best offer. I can also ship internationally.


----------



## jzhang0368

Like new recent model from the Tom James Executive Collection line. These jackets are MTM and the below features a modern medium gray pinstripe 2 piece suit. The suit is cut slim (see picture of jacket back) and measures to approximately a 42R. Highlights are the beautiful surgeon cuffs on sleeve. Made in USA, 100% wool. Pants are pleated and cuffed. I have not seen any flaws in my detailed review of the clothing.

Measurements: 
*Jacket*


Chest - 22" (armpit to armpit)
Shoulder- 19.5" (across the back, top of shoulder)
Sleeve- 23.75" (top of shoulder to cuff)
Length- 30.5" (bottom of back collar from to hem)

*Pants*


Waist- 33" (across front doubled, additional 3" available)
Inseam- 30" (lots of flexibility since cuffed)

Asking *$150 shipped *in the CONUS via priority mail, PM me for questions. Sorry for the high price but this is really in excellent condition and retails for over $1,000. Thanks for taking a look!
































































(p.s. if one of the regulars could PM me how to insert images as clickable thumbnails that would be much appreciated....sorry for taking up so much pictures space)


----------



## mhj

SHIRTS, SHIRTS, SHIRTS

Lands End - $20 each
Brooks, Press, Ben Silver - $25 each

Ben Silver size is 16.5 x 36 (has amazing collar roll), others as labeled. Mercer is ecru.

Free shipping CONUS, offers welcome. PM with questions or offers.

*BB flap pocket and Mercer are sold *

IMG_20160619_104232 by mjoseph990, on Flickr

IMG_20160619_104535 by mjoseph990, on Flickr

IMG_20160619_104730 by mjoseph990, on Flickr

IMG_20160619_104232 by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Hard to see the sizes of these


----------



## Reptilicus

Polo Ralph Lauren Supima Cotton Cardigan Tagged Medium, Color Navy
P2p 23.25" Sleeve 34" Length 25" Never worn or laundered $35


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers 100% Supima Cotton Sweater in Navy, Tagged Medium. Like new condition. No damage.
P2p 23.25" Sleeve 36" $25


----------



## gamma68

The three bow ties below are the only ones left. $11 each. Price includes shipping CONUS.

Originally Posted by *gamma68* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1786184#post1786184
*BOW TIES!*

All are in excellent condition.

Beginning from the left, unbranded silk *(CLAIMED)*, Carrot & Gibbs silk.

Barneys New York, silk (Italy)

Vintage unbranded, silk, cool pattern in a dark peacock blue


----------



## mhj

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Hard to see the sizes of these


The Lands End are 17/34 as are the Press, the red gingham BB and the olive tattersall. The Ben Silver is 16.5/36. The two in the middle are sold.


----------



## jzhang0368

*2 Groups of ties, all 100% silk, all made in USA. Click to zoom in.*

Some beauties I picked up that don't fit into my current wardrobe. All are in great condition and hopefully others are able to enjoy them. Two groups below with different prices.

*$15 each shipped:*
From left to right - BB Makers, BB Makers, Duck Head. BB repp and duck head ties have some wrinkling where the knots are tied but once you tie it you can't notice it.

 

*$20 each shipped:*
From left to right - Vineyard Vines, Robert Talbott (color is peach and blue/gray). Both are in excellent/like new condition


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Leatherman LTD olive surcingle in size 36.
*I bought this for myself, but it's too big for me. This is a size 36. It measures 36.5" from middle hole to the end of the strap. I paid extra for the stitched tab. Looking to recoup what I paid for it (less shpping) and try again with a different size. 
$45 > 40 shipped AND I'll throw in two nice repp ties in keeping with the green theme. Both Robert Talbott.
[
Two J Crew Madras long sleeve shirts - take both for $45, or one for $25.

J crew Madras shirt - size Large. Long sleeve, front flap pocket. 23" pit to pit, 35" sleeves.


J Crew Madras shirt - Size Large, long sleeve. 23" pit to pit, 35.5" sleeves.


----------



## mhj

mhj said:


> SHIRTS, SHIRTS, SHIRTS
> 
> Remaining shirts except seersucker are $18 each (Ben Silver is sold)
> 
> Free shipping CONUS, offers welcome. PM with questions or offers.
> 
> *
> 
> New addition:*
> 
> *Brooks Brothers Seersucker Shirt ~ NWOT - Long sleeve - Slim Fit ~ Large
> *Never worn, washed once. $30 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160619_104232 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160619_104535 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160619_104730 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160619_104232 by mjoseph990, on Flickr


12345


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS OCBD FUN SHIRT*

Oxford cloth fun shirt, great colors for summer wear. GTH goodness. Your neighbors will be jealous.

Tagged size XL, please see actual measurements.

Missing one chest button (the easiest of fixes). Otherwise, no holes, stains, smells or other flaws.

Pit-to-pit: 27"
Sleeve: 35.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 33"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## P Hudson

I'm going to be in the US for a while starting next week. I'm planning to thin my wardrobe a bit, so will post a few things here. This will include the rarely seen POW 3/2 3-piece suit. I hate to part with it but it is too warm for Australia. I'll try to post some pix asap. If I hear from a buyer in the next 3 days, I'll bring it along. Price is $99 plus shipping costs from Chicago.

I'm also trying to get rid of a couple pair of boxers in size medium by Brooks Brothers, one burgundy and one navy. They are in good, gently worn shape. I just don't wear boxers. I'm not looking to profit from this. In fact, raising the issue seems a bit weird. Happy to take $8 plus shipping.

Misc items include madras trousers (LE Canvas, 32/30 trim fit); dove gray "knit sport jacket" (or is it just a cardigan with a few jacket like features including working sleeve buttons?).; some RLP trousers: 32/30. 

Finally, I have a Trad-Grail item. It is a Southwick 3/2 jacket, size 42 with perfect shoulders. I love it but have not been able to make fit correctly. My guess is that it was made in the 1970s. Tags read 1) Southwick Roderick St Johns (a haberdasher that went out of business in 1996), 2) the union label; 3) Southwick Tailored in USA of imported fabric. It is skeleton lined and pleasantly light. I'll include a picture of the jacket. Though it looks a bit wrinkled from hanging in my wardrobe, it's in great shape. I've also included a pic up close so you can see the pattern and colors more accurately. $95 plus shipping. Some more numbers. Lapel is 3.5 inches. Shoulders are 19. Chest is 44 inches (22x2) tapered down to 41 at waist. Sleeves are 25.5. There is an extra 1.5 inches available in the sleeves, and the waist can be released to restore to a straight drape. The cut as it is now is more sporty than the typical trad boxy cut.

Click on the thumbnails to see it better.


----------



## P Hudson

This is a comfortable sweater/jacket with working cuff buttons. It is a medium from LE Canvas. 

The pants are Canvas light summer pants. They are tagged 32/30, trim fit. I vary from 32/30 to 32/32 and find these to be long enough for a summer pant. I haven't worn them more than once or twice because, frankly, I think I'm too old to wear pants cut this trim.

Both pictures are somewhat overexposed. The actual colors are a bit richer.

Asking $18 each plus shipping.


----------



## P Hudson

*Size 40 3 piece Trad Suit--POW gray*

This is a spectacular suit. It is fairly thick and well made. In fact, my tailor commented on the quality of the fabric when I had alterations done. The tag says only Learbury, Syracuse NY. Asking price is $99 plus shipping.

To my initial surprise, it has a skeleton lining and unlined trousers. This might add greatly to its versatility, but it is definitely not a warm weather suit. It is, as you can see, a 3/2 Trad suit in a 3 piece POW check. The numbers are as follows: shoulder is 19 inches, chest is 22, sleeve is 25. For the pants: inseam is 30, outseam is 41, waist is 17. Needless to say, these are flat front. I have attached a picture of the whole suit, without jacket, and up close. The last picture is over-exposed, which makes the whole thing look lighter than it should. The reason I did that is because there is a spot on the sleeve which I had forgotten about. It is noticeable if you look for it, so I pushed the lighting in order to make it more visible than it really is. I don't want someone to buy it and then be surprised to find the spot. Also, I had the cuffs lengthened about 1/2 inch but have only worn the suit a few times, so the crease hasn't fallen out yet. If this isn't long enough, the pants have 2.5 inches of folded fabric and the jacket has 2. Moose hide slippers not included. I'm struggling with picture limitations so will include the stain in the next post.

IF I DON'T HEAR FROM ANYONE BY SUNDAY NIGHT (US TIME) I WON'T BRING THIS WITH ME TO THE US.


----------



## P Hudson

Here is the pic with the spot. As you can see, it is smaller than my fingernail. I should add that the suit is not smooth worsted. It is more of a flannel.


----------



## P Hudson

*Barbour Gamefair jacket with hood. Marked size 42: I'd call it a 40.*

I've also got an England-made Barbour Gamefair that I'd be willing to sell. I bought it when I lived in Cambridge and love it, but it doesn't really suit the Australian climate so it gets almost no use. It is in great shape, though the brass on the YKK zipper dongle has a bit of a patina and the hem, if examined closely, shows the usual signs of use. It would look practically new with a fresh wax job. I don't know if the American way of wearing these is to keep them looking new. In England, people let them look soft and broken in.

It also comes with the accessory hood, for which I paid about $100. It is a really versatile jacket. I esp like the large internal game pocket which will hold a rabbit or a pheasant (I suppose). I use it to carry a flat cap for rainy days.

The label says that it is a 42--and has my name written on the tag. I wear anywhere between a 38 and 41 sport jacket and it fits perfectly over my jackets.

Asking price is $100 plus shipping from Chicago. The Gamefair now costs $379 (without the hood), so please don't expect this to be, for $100 with the hood, interchangeable with one that is new. If I don't hear from anyone in 3 days, I will happily leave it behind.

.


----------



## P Hudson

*J Crew Fair Isle Vest, marked a medium*

This wool J Crew vest is nice, but is a bit big. I usually find myself to be between a medium and large, but this one is a bit big for me, so I'd say it is a clear large. Good used condition. Close up is for truer color representation. Asking $25 shipped.

Why do some of my pictures appear sideways (but not all)?


----------



## cellochris

P Hudson said:


> I've also got an England-made Barbour Gamefair that I'd be willing to sell. I bought it when I lived in Cambridge and love it, but it doesn't really suit the Australian climate so it gets almost no use. It is in great shape, though the brass on the YKK zipper dongle has a bit of a patina and the hem, if examined closely, shows the usual signs of use. It would look practically new with a fresh wax job. I don't know if the American way of wearing these is to keep them looking new. In England, people let them look soft and broken in.
> 
> It also comes with the accessory hood, for which I paid about $100. It is a really versatile jacket. I esp like the large internal game pocket which will hold a rabbit or a pheasant (I suppose). I use it to carry a flat cap for rainy days.
> 
> The label says that it is a 42--and has my name written on the tag. I wear anywhere between a 38 and 41 sport jacket and it fits perfectly over my jackets.
> 
> Asking price is $100 plus shipping from Chicago. The Gamefair now costs $379 (without the hood), so please don't expect this to be, for $100 with the hood, interchangeable with one that is new. If I don't hear from anyone in 3 days, I will happily leave it behind.
> 
> .
> View attachment 16227
> View attachment 16228


Nice jacket! What is the sleeve length and jacket length from BOC?


----------



## P Hudson

cellochris said:


> Nice jacket! What is the sleeve length and jacket length from BOC?


It is hard to give exact answers because the sleeve is more like a saddle shoulder than like a sport jacket sleeve. I wear this over sport jackets with a 25 inch sleeve and have enough length to cover it without being so long as to be sloppy. The jacket length is 36 inches. I'm 6 feet tall and find that it has plenty of length. It isn't by any means the longest Barbour model, but it isn't short either. I bought it when I lived in England with the intent of wearing it as a rain coat and all-round jacket and so didn't want something too short.

I just looked at the Gamefair on the Orvis site. To my surprise, they have replaced the Tartan lining with some sort of "quilted polyamide" monochromatic liner. That strikes me as being ambiguous to the point of being disingenuous: my guess is that it simply means nylon. I can't imagine it breathes as well as the older cotton liner. Why would someone want an expensive rain jacket that doesn't breathe?

I had a closer look at the jacket this morning. One of the realities of creased cotton is that over time it develops tiny holes (almost like moth holes) on the edges. I found a couple and have attempted to photograph them. One of the pictures is of a pocket. That one is easy to identify. The other is a picture of material on the base of the hem--look for the tiny white wear mark. None of these affect the function or even the overall look of the jacket, but I felt I should mention them.


----------



## cellochris

Thanks! I think it will be just a bit too large for me.


----------



## tokyogator

*Florsheim LWB Shell Cordovan 10A*








I bought these on ebay and wore them for a while. They had v-cleats which became dangerous. So I sent them into B Nelson shoes for new soles, midsoles, and heels. Nick also added a liner because there were some cracks in the leather of the footbed.

Unfortunately the shoes came back not fitting well. I can't wear them and and reluctantly selling them. The soles and heels are brand new--never worn on concrete or pavement.

These are labeled 10A, but may now be a 9.5B?

The images don't reflect it well, but the shell has a lovely patina.
I think I spent around $150 on the soles + mid soles. I'd like to recover that (including shipping).

PM with any questions.


----------



## mreams99

^PM sent.


----------



## Monocle

Off season pick-up. In terrific shape. NO smoke

Barbour Lord James Percy Northumberland Range Coat sized Large.

All zips, cordlocks, snaps and trim are in fine shape. Detachable hood. Waterproof and breathable" polyamide shell and poly lining. Storm cuffs.

Asking $69 shipped obo. Priority Mail Box

Chest: 25"
Total length: 37"
Shoulder: 22" approx
Sleeve: 25" approx
X CLAIMED


----------



## dorji

Happy holiday weekend all!

Here are a few items, purchased new by myself no more than a few years ago, used lightly, no issues. Prices include priority shipping, and really I am just looking to cover shipping and maybe a few bucks for myself. So, if you see multiple things you like, just shoot me a PM and we will work it out.

Two lightweight BB shirts *SOLD, THANKS!*- light blue end-on-end and a pink-green madras. Both slim fit, the "dress" shirt is 16/34, and the madras is medium (roughly the same measurements, with the madras having slightly longer sleeves). $15 for the pair.


The square on the left is *SOLD THANKS *50/50 cotton-silk, made in Italy by Peter Millar, and is ivory-white with light blue mini-houndstooth print and handrolled edges. $10

Cotton tie from J Press, made in UK, 3.5" by 58" navy and white, $10 
and a BB mini #1 bow *SOLD* 



As always, feel free to PM with offers or questions, and thanks for looking!
Ben


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW IN BOX, UNWORN, UNDER WARRANTY! Chronologia "Ski Chronograph" R002 model. ALL PAPERWORK INCLUDED!*

This watch has quite literally never been removed from its box, and dates from late 2015. It comes with everything--the original carry-case box, the instruction manual, the flashlight-keyring, and the original uncompleted warranty card, which you can fill out once you receive it.

This is a lovely, functional watch, powered by a quartz Swiss movement. It is water resistant to 300M and has three sundials on the face, as well as a date function. It is held on a grey silicon strap, and has been engineered to resist both cold and humidity. The hour markers and hands glow brightly in the dark as they are equipped with Trigalight Illumination tubes. More information about this model can be found here:

https://test.chronologia-watches.com/en/16-ski-chronograph-series#navigate_collection

This retails for $335. *I'm asking just $110, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Note: This watch is Brand New, Boxed, and Unworn, and so does NOT come with batteries installed in either the watch or the flashlight!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Just $45! Brooks Brothers Seersucker Suit, Sz. 42. FREE SHIPPING, OFFERS WELCOME!*

*BROOKS BROTHERS SEERSUCKER SUIT!*



The Ivy Summer Classic!​
The classic Ivy suit is, of course, the seersucker suit--and this example from Brooks Brothers is a beauty! A very recent model, this is a classic tan and cream seersucker, with the perfect amount of texture in the all-cotton suiting. It's a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is fully lined, and has a single centre vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it appears unworn!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 42 chest, 35 waist:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! FREE SHIPPING & OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS ON REMAINING SUMMER JACKETS--and offers welcome!*

*I have several beautiful summer jackets to pass on today--including a stunning vintage silk DAKS from the 1960s, rare Chippworth, a NOS, NWT Huntington in pure silk, and several wonderful vintage Ivy jackets!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Chippworth by Chipp pale yellow Ivy summer hopsack jacket*

This jacket is wonderful, and rare! It's an original example of the "Chippworth" line from the utterly Ivy tailoring firm Chipp of New York, which counted Ambassadors and Heads of State among its customers. The "Chippworth" line of menswear was aimed at the Ivy League set; here's the copy from the ad. announcing its unveiling in the Daily Princetonian on the 27th October, 1959:

"CHIPP EXHIBITING AT NASSAU INN TODAY AND TOMORROW Open 9 A.M.-9 P.M. Today - 9 AJM.-5 P.M. Tomorrow Introducing the Chippworth Chipp has developed a special line of clothing, to be known as Chippworth, designed to offer the basic suits needed in a university man's wardrobe.. Chippworth suits will take into consideration the differences in waist proportions and incorporate all important details found in our Chipp clothing, such as similar-in-cut lapel shape and front shape, hand sewn buttonholes and genuine horn buttons. The size range will be 36 through 44 Regular, in shorts 36-38-40, and 38 through 44 longs and extra longs coats and trousers. Trouser cut with 7'" drop up to size 40; 6" drop on all larger sizes. Fabrics: Flannel, hopsack and worsted. Price - $75.00 As is our usual custom, we will also exhibit the complete line of Chipp clothing and accessories."

This jacket lives up to Chipp's steller reputation! Cut from a lovely pale yellow hopsack cloth which is perfect for summer, it's a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and has the classic Trad two buttons cuffs. It features a single centre hook vent and a lapped central seam down the back. It was, of course, Made in the USA--in fact, it was Made in New York!

It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is *a bargain at just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*
2) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $29, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*
3) Pure Silk Lightweight Brown Broken Herringbone Jacket*

This is lovely! Although this is confusingly labelled both "Pure Silk" and "Pure Wool" it's clear that this is a lighter weight pure silk jacket, which is perfect for Spring, the cooler days of summer, and the warmer days of early Fall. The cloth is a lovely brown broken bone herringbone weave with very subtle mustard and russet overchecking. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8





     

*4) CORNELIANI Summer Jacket*

This is beautiful! Made in Italy, of course, this lovely summer jacket has a wonderful patterning and colourway--an utterly Italian miniature stripe in taupe and cream and navy blue, perfect for strolling around the fountains and boulevards of Milan on a late summer evening.

This jacket is quarter-lined, and features pick stitching on the hem of the lining. It appears to be half-canvassed, and features tow open patch pockets for added insouciance. It is unvented, has a contemporary two button closure, and subtle darts. This is perhaps an older or experimental jacket, as it is cut from a blend of 77% polyester and 23% cotton. It has some very very minor foxing to the lining on one side, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer--a Corneliani for less than the price of a tank of gas!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





     

*6) New Old Stock, New With Tags, New With Original Hanger--Pure Silk Summer Jacket by Hunting Horn!*

This is wonderful! First, this is a New Old Stock jacket, complete with all of its tags and its original hanger, from the preppy heyday of the late 1980s--owning this will be like travelling back in time! It's a wonderful, classic pure silk summer jacket cut from a wonderfully textured slubby silk by Hunting Horn, one of the classic preppy brands from J. Riggings. It features classic patch flapped pockets, four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and has all of its original tags intact. It even comes with its original hanger! This was "imported", and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



         

*7) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $28, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*8) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

_*This is a stunning jacket! *_

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*9) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*10) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $18.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31





    

*11) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in Pale Yellow by Gordon of Philadelphia for The Locker Room of Sea Girt, NJ*

The Locker Room was a classic men's clothing store that catered to the wealthy and staid denizens of Sea Girt and their visiting Princetonian cousins until its closure sometime in the early 1990s... around the same time as Princeton was losing its classic Ivy clothiers to malls and dress-down Fridays. The Locker Room specialized in resort wear for the Ivy set, and this jacket shows just how well they did this.

Made by Gordon of Philadelphia, one of the great unsung men's clothiers, and cut from a lovely pale yellow cloth in a hopsack weave this is a classic 3/2 sack with a nicely fluid lapel roll, like a breaking wave on Sea Girt's shore. Half-canvassed and half-lined this has the every desirable patch pockets, and a single centre hook vent. It has natural shoulders and three button cuffs. It does have some very minor foxing near the bottom hem at the front, as shown--I only found this when photographing, and it might well vanish with a good dry clean. But, it is there, and so this is in Very Good condition only.

*Asking just $27 , or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## safetyfast

Tweedy, I'll take the suit. PM sent on your other forum post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

Please look below and make me an offer for anything that interests you. PM what you're willing to pay and let's take it from there:

Casio watch (date and time). works fine. some scratches

https://postimg.org/image/k612c5hy9/

https://postimg.org/image/xbgki9btt/

Allen Edmond Graysons 10D. worn about 20x (didn't buy them brand new). I think they are recrafted. tassel loafer

https://postimg.org/image/5o8x19wyp/

https://postimg.org/image/d5i4ghmht/

LL Bean boots 9M

https://postimg.org/image/7ilrj0jz5/

https://postimg.org/image/yhpme66g1/

https://postimg.org/image/c71re795t/

timex watch. strap included. still works fine and the light / indiglo still works.

https://postimg.org/image/5ab9cvu5d/

https://postimg.org/image/6qrd8rmg1/

https://postimg.org/image/6s1b26o9t/

Again, just make me an offer for something. I'm open to all offers. Ask for more pics if needed.


----------



## wnh

It's been a while since I've been on here. Clearing out a few things.

1. Brooks Brothers Blackwatch plaid jacket. Pictures don't do it justice. No fabric label, but it seems to be either cotton or a cotton/linen blend. Tagged 40R. 3/2 sack. Asking *$60 shipped*.

Measurements:
Chest: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Length (from bottom of collar): 30 1/2












2. Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece suit. Medium charcoal gray with pinstripe. 3/2 sack. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuff. Tagged 41L. Has a wallet stain on the right back pocket lining. Back of the vest (not pictured) is wrinkled up at the bottom--probably just needs a good steaming. Asking *$150 shipped*.

Chest: 21 3/4
Shoulders: 19
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 33
Inseam: 31
Outseam: 43









3. Brooks Brothers poplin suit. This is not a suit proper, but was pieced together from a jacket and trousers purchased separately. I have included a picture of the jacket lapel (left) laid on top of the trousers (right) for comparison purposes; they look the same to me. Jacket is a 3/2 sack, lower patch pockets. Trousers are 55% cotton/45% polyester. My guess is that the jacket is something similar, given the care requirements tag. My wife let out a little over an inch from the jacket sleeves, leaving a faint line marking the original cuff location. Perhaps this can be worked out, or perhaps you'll need to shorten the sleeves anyway? Asking *$60 shipped*.

Chest: 21
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25
Length: 30

Waist: 33
Inseam: 31
Outseam: 42 1/2







4. Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer. 3/2 sack. Fully lined. Tagged 39R. Has a faint white line (pulled thread?) between the middle and bottom buttons. More noticeable in the photo than in person. A bit of moth (?) damage to the top of the collar. Asking *$40 shipped*.

Chest: 21
Shoulders: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Length: 31







5. Allen Edmonds 'Byron.' Haven't been produced for a few years now. Black punch-cap toe. Purchased as seconds, worn perhaps a dozen times. Size 12 D. Asking *$125 shipped*.









6. Summer tie lot. All lightweight. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$56 shipped* ($8 per tie). Left to right:
Lands End, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
Ralph Lauren, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
Gant cotton plaid, 3"
Davison's Men's Store, madras plaid, 3"
Kenneth Gordon, linen print, 3 1/4"
Lands End, linen print, 3 1/4"





7. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$56 shipped* ($8 per tie). Left to right:
Jos A. Bank, printed silk (navy background), 3"
Austin Manor, Santa motif on navy background, 90% poly/10% silk, 3"
Robert Talbott, paisley silk, 3 1/2"
Pendleton, Blackwatch wool plaid, 3"
Pendleton, Stewart wool plaid, 3"
J. Crew, navy w/ green double-stripe silk, 3 1/4"





8. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long. Asking *$36 shipped* ($6 per tie). Left to right:
Brooks Brothers, solid black silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
Brooks Brothers, lavender w/ silver stripe (not a repp stripe), silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
Gant, silver/navy wide stripe, sort of a raw-ish texture to the silk, 3"
Ralph Lauren, woven burgundy/dark olive/yellow-ish stripe, silk, 2 3/4" (54" long)
Ralph Lauren, woven navy/burgundy/light blue pattern, silk, 2 3/4"
Chaps, chocolate brown w/ light blue and silver alternating striping, silk, 3 1/2"


----------



## WillBarrett

First listing in a while. Found this magnificent plaid 3/2 in coarse wool. Almost tweed but not quite. Made in USA but I don't know for whom. Unvented! Marked 41R.

Measurements below. Asking $35 or offer shipped.

Length: 31"
Sleeve: 26"
Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 22"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayek

I have a 41L brown tweed J Press sport coat, very lightly used, <2 years old, on eBay now:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Here is a very nice Burberrys suit. The only issue that I noted is a missing button on the pants. This can be easily remedied. This suit was made in USA. I estimate the size as a 40 Regular.
> 
> Here are approximate measurements:
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder: 18.5
> Pit to pit (measured seam to seam): 19
> Top to bottom (excluding collar): 31
> Sleeves: 26 (if you look carefully you can tell they have been lengthened)
> 
> Pants: overall length: 43
> Inseam: 31.5
> Waist: 16.5
> 
> Shipping from Canada is unfortunately expensive, hence $60 including shipping within North America. Or best offer. I can also ship internationally.


I'll be spending some time in the USA starting tomorrow, so if any wants this suit, it can be yours for $40. I'll need to know you're interested at latest Saturday at 7 AM. Otherwise, I won't take it with me.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Big shout out to JCrewfan!

I received a beautiful pair of Rancourt Ranger-Mocs. Expertly wrapped; still in the Rancourt box with all of the accoutrements - shoe bags, shoe horn, tissue wrapping - it's as if they are brand new shoes!

Wonderful service, great communication, all around excellent experience. An asset to The Exchange!


----------



## Monocle

This weekend I have a nice vtg English Baracuta Four Climes raglan overcoat to pass along. Made in England. It is simple enough, with fly placket, buttoned pockets, classic plaid lining. This model does not have a zip-out liner. It is a 100% cotton shell, with poly-cotton lining and nylon in sleeves.

Sized EU 102cm or US 40. Measurements W24 L45 Sh20 approx Slv24 
*
$50 takes it.* Priority Box in CONUS *** There are a couple of light dusty smudges from normal wear near bottom.(pic) I did not have this dry cleaned. It is otherwise ready and suitable for outdoor use.


I had high hopes for this purchase, but it is just too small for an XL, and me. PRL all cotton sport vest. Made in India. Nice texture, and great all cotton lining as well. The little details that make PRL a great brand. It is XL, but pay attention to the measurements because it was slightly snug for my figure, with the cinch quite loose. I am a 46R, so perhaps a 44R will fit this just fine, or 42 as well. And maybe I'm just kidding myself and a slimmer 46 will be ok. :confused2: --W23.5" L28" Armholes 10.5"

*CLAIMED*


Same situation with the McGeorge. A slimmer 46 build than me will enjoy this argyle XL. 100% Shetland made for the venerable Jack Henry. W23" L28" Armholes 9.5" No major issues. No holes. I don't smoke. $25 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

That Four Climes is a steal!!


----------



## thegovteach

TweedyDon said:


> That Four Climes is a steal!!


It is....I wish I was just a wee bit smaller...


----------



## Monocle

I have added a couple of good vests to the posting above. /\/\/\


----------



## Drew4au

Andover shop wool challis tie, a bit of unsociable fraying. Entertaining all offers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NicholasJenkins

Wanted to buy: J Press Blue OCBD, 16/33. I'll take any and all out there!


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## jzhang0368

Hey guys, have a few items up for grabs before they go up on eBay. Combined shipping definitely applicable so if you want to buy multiple things I will only charge once for shipping. With that said all the prices below are inclusive of shipping so if you want multiple items PM me and we can figure out what it comes out to. All SCs and ties will be shipped in boxes, not envelopes. I'll also add a few more SCs tonight or tomorrow as well. *More detailed pictures from different angles can be viewed with the associated links.*

*SOLD* Stunning Hickey Freeman Orange/Gold check sport coat. Textured wool. No flaws (wrinkling in jacket is due to shirt underneath, can send picture without shirt if you need)
Tagged 42R
Measurements (measured laying on a flat surface):
Chest (pit to pit) - 22.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19.5"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.5"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"



http://imgur.com/eASmx











*$35 Shipped *Gray with bold blue pinstripe J. Press 3/2 roll SAC orphan suit jacket. No darts, would work well as an odd jacket if buttons are replaced. No flaws but the cloth is reflective of a more vintage jacket, a little ridged (wrinkling in jacket is due to shirt underneath, can send picture without shirt if you need).
No tagged size
Measurements (measured laying on a flat surface):
Chest (pit to pit) - 23.375"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 32.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25.75"



http://imgur.com/QJzYY










*
$125 Shipped *Dark Navy Aquascutum British style belted trench. Excellent condition no flaws. Wonderful details, especially from the back
No tagged size but the pictured mannequin is designed for a ~44R suit and the coat fits very well over a shirt or jacket on it.

Chest - 26.5"
Lenght - 49"
Sleeve from armpit (no shoulder seam) - 18"



http://imgur.com/omUYd










*
SOLD* To Boot NY Adam Derrick Made in Italy Brown Suede Chelsea Zip Ankle Boots. Heels and soles are in excellent condition, suede upper is in good condition on the more worn side. One main defect is a larger scratch near the outside heel of the left shoe (see detailed pics in link). 
Size 10.5 


http://imgur.com/m7JOx











4 Ties (Yellow Vineyard vines is sold). $15 for the first tie, $10 for each additional tie. $40 for all 4. All in excellent condition.


http://imgur.com/tbqx2


----------



## thetallestmanonearth

(with monogram)


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming tomorrow:

Bills' M2 olive chinos - in 34 waist = slightly defective...good beaters or for students.

LLB chamois cloth shirt in large.


----------



## Reuben

jzhang0368 said:


> *$35 Shipped *Gray with bold blue pinstripe J. Press 3/2 roll SAC orphan suit jacket. No darts, would work well as an odd jacket if buttons are replaced. No flaws but the cloth is reflective of a more vintage jacket, a little ridged (wrinkling in jacket is due to shirt underneath, can send picture without shirt if you need).


No it wouldn't. Pinstriped jackets are the definition of always an orphan.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> No it wouldn't. Pinstriped jackets are the definition of always an orphan.


Agreed. Certain patterns and solids make acceptable "odd" jackets. Pinstriped orphans (unless they are Kiton) are best left on the rack.


----------



## jzhang0368

mm, thanks guys. live and learn i guess. i'll try to go find the pants but probably a piece that will end up getting donated


----------



## jzhang0368

A couple more sport coats, excellent condition no tears, pulled threads or stains. 
*
$60 Shipped

*Hickey Freeman Silk/Wool blend Glen Plaid with Green and Blue accents
*Tagged 43L*
Chest (pit to pit) - 22.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"



http://imgur.com/4m9g5











*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid made in Canada with Loro Piana wool. Believe the maker is Jack Victor. Fairly recent, comes with replacement buttons (one big one small)
*Tagged 45R*
Chest (pit to pit) - 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.25"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.25"



http://imgur.com/FgDwX


----------



## Ekphrastic

Hey there, folks. Been gone a while--good to be back and see names I recognize. 

A humble request, if I could: I'm looking for a dark blue tweed jacket. In the past, I've shied away from dark blue in tweed, because dark blue (especially navy) is mainly a city color, and tweeds (being country in origin) in navy blue seem to be neither fish nor fowl. However, I think I might give it a shot. I'm a 40L, approx. Would anyone be willing to sell me something, if you have it?


----------



## WillBarrett

Four great pieces for you today.

First off are two red label Jos. A Bank navy Blazers - patch pockets, 3/2 roll / the works! USA made, these are both about a 42L.

This first one is slightly heavier wool. Measurements are as follows:

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 25"
Length: 32"

The second is more of an all season wool.















Measurements:

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31"

Each jacket is $40 or offer shipped - and make me a deal for both.

LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt in maroon.

Size large - asking $20 shipped or offer.

Lastly - some Bill's M2 - flat front in size 34 with an inseam around 29". Color is dark olive with a little fading in the back of one leg as pictured. Small oil spot on back pocket. Mostly a beater pair but if you're a shorter trad and could alter them, you'd have a serviceable pair of khakis. Material is softer - maybe chamois cloth?

Asking $20 or offer shipped.

Thanks all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

I was wondering if you were going to buy those red-label JABs. I pulled a few gems out of there yesterday after I finally touched base with their shoe guy.


----------



## Himself

NicholasJenkins said:


> Wanted to buy: J Press Blue OCBD, 16/33. I'll take any and all out there!


I have one, in great condition. Sleeves are a bit short for me. PM me!


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I was wondering if you were going to buy those red-label JABs. I pulled a few gems out of there yesterday after I finally touched base with their shoe guy.


DId you get all those sack suits? Terrific stuff but more than I could afford to invest this week.


----------



## gamma68

*MURRAY'S NANTUCKET RED SHORTS
New without tags, tagged size 34*

A summertime Trad staple. These are unworn. Flat front, no issues.

Actual measurements -- waist: 34", inseam 9.25"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*All shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,
cuffs, collar points, etc. No spots, stains, etc.*

One last pitch at rock bottom price!

*Bass White with Multi Stripes OCBD*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition*; Washed a few times; Thick, beefy oxford
Button Down Collar; Round bottom
100% Cotton; Made in Malaysia
*TAGGED: 16.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 16.5"
Sleeve: 34"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12 > $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Let's give these another try...

*All Fleece in Nice Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*LL Bean Snap-Front Fleece Pullovers
Red and Blue (and Teal?) Yellow is sold!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*VG Condition*
Some pilling at the nylon cuffs and hem; tiniest bit of wear at the elbows.
(TEAL color: Upon further inspection after I was home, I discovered
what looked like tiny moth holes on the lower front, but they can't be
moth holes; there's no melting, so it doesn't appear to be from
sparks or other burn-type damage. Barely noticeable, but I still can't
really sell it, but I will throw it in if you buy the red and blue ones!)

Side Seam Pockets
4-Snap Closure
Elastic Cuffs and Waist
100% Poly; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??* (Medium or Large)
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 12"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Madras jacket from The Nassau Shop in the Bahamas. Fabric is India woven madras, with color shown in close up pictures. Considering the age, this is in overall good condition - see pictures for a couple issues of wear with the lining separating in the sleeve. Unlined, very light-weight. 3 button sack, based on how the button holes are finished it is not meant to be a 3/2. Some wrinkling from storage. 

Asking 40, including shipping to CONUS. PayPal. Message with interest/offer. 

Size is listed 39L
Shoulder seam to seam is 18"
Sleeve shoulder seam to cuff is 25.5"
Pit to pit is 21
Length from bottom of collar is 31"







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

Any interest at all?


Dmontez said:


> Allen Edmonds Concord Ave 11E in Navy Suede
> 
> I have come to the realization that no matter how many sizes and lasts AE has, their loafers just do not fit my feet.
> 
> These are brand new only tried on and removed after 5 minutes. They are 2nds, and don't seem to be available anymore. 1st quality was 127, 2nds were 97.00.
> 
> I will ship these in the CONUS for 75.00.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions, or wish to offer a trade.


----------



## Dmontez

if you have any interest at all make an offer.


Dmontez said:


> *Suits
> *
> please message me with any questions, or offers.
> 
> I didn't expect to put this one up for sale, and I think this is the highlight of what I am putting up for sale tonight.
> 
> Sold pending payment
> 
> Brooks Brother Golden Fleece 2btn navy, with a light windowpane, it is super 120s fabric, and enough good cannot be said about this suit. I cannot find a single flaw in this one, and is an absolute steal at $80.00 shipped in the CONUS
> 
> Jacket
> P2P 23.75
> Sleeves:25 + 2 inches to let out
> s2s is 21
> 
> Pants pleated and cuffed, brace buttons on the inside.
> Waist 19.5
> out seam 42
> inseam 29 +3 inches if cuffs are sacrificed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford dinner jacket for Neiman Marcus $40.00 shipped in the CONUS. It is a shawl collar, 2 button with a flap over the pocket super 120's. It's not exactly traditional, but I think it is perfect for wearing with GTH tartan trousers.
> 
> P2P 25
> s2s 19
> sleeves 23+ 2
> BOC 31.5


----------



## Yonkle

Dmontez said:


> if you have any interest at all make an offer.


Interested in suit don't want to insult you what least you will take shipped to 13214 thanks Yonkle

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## Yonkle

Sorry I'm such a noob sent u a pm Yonkle

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## wnh

Prices dropped. I'm willing to entertain offers; I'd like to get this stuff moved out.



wnh said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here. Clearing out a few things.
> 
> 1. Brooks Brothers Blackwatch plaid jacket. Pictures don't do it justice. No fabric label, but it seems to be either cotton or a cotton/linen blend. Tagged 40R. 3/2 sack. Asking *$50 **shipped*.
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4
> Length (from bottom of collar): 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece suit. Medium charcoal gray with pinstripe. 3/2 sack. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuff. Tagged 41L. Has a wallet stain on the right back pocket lining. Back of the vest (not pictured) is wrinkled up at the bottom--probably just needs a good steaming. Asking *$125 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 26 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 33
> Inseam: 31
> Outseam: 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers poplin suit. This is not a suit proper, but was pieced together from a jacket and trousers purchased separately. I have included a picture of the jacket lapel (left) laid on top of the trousers (right) for comparison purposes; they look the same to me. Jacket is a 3/2 sack, lower patch pockets. Trousers are 55% cotton/45% polyester. My guess is that the jacket is something similar, given the care requirements tag. My wife let out a little over an inch from the jacket sleeves, leaving a faint line marking the original cuff location. Perhaps this can be worked out, or perhaps you'll need to shorten the sleeves anyway? Asking *$50 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 30
> 
> Waist: 33
> Inseam: 31
> Outseam: 42 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer. 3/2 sack. Fully lined. Tagged 39R. Has a faint white line (pulled thread?) between the middle and bottom buttons. More noticeable in the photo than in person. A bit of moth (?) damage to the top of the collar. Asking *$30 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulders: 18 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Allen Edmonds 'Byron.' Haven't been produced for a few years now. Black punch-cap toe. Purchased as seconds, worn perhaps a dozen times. Size 12 D. Asking *$100 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Summer tie lot. All lightweight. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$48 shipped* ($8 per tie). Left to right:
> Lands End, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
> Ralph Lauren, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
> Gant cotton plaid, 3"
> Davison's Men's Store, madras plaid, 3"
> Kenneth Gordon, linen print, 3 1/4"
> Lands End, linen print, 3 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$48 shipped* ($8 per tie). Left to right:
> Jos A. Bank, printed silk (navy background), 3"
> Austin Manor, Santa motif on navy background, 90% poly/10% silk, 3"
> Robert Talbott, paisley silk, 3 1/2"
> Pendleton, Blackwatch wool plaid, 3"
> Pendleton, Stewart wool plaid, 3"
> J. Crew, navy w/ green double-stripe silk, 3 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long. Asking *$30 shipped* ($5 per tie). Left to right:
> Brooks Brothers, solid black silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
> Brooks Brothers, lavender w/ silver stripe (not a repp stripe), silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
> Gant, silver/navy wide stripe, sort of a raw-ish texture to the silk, 3"
> Ralph Lauren, woven burgundy/dark olive/yellow-ish stripe, silk, 2 3/4" (54" long)
> Ralph Lauren, woven navy/burgundy/light blue pattern, silk, 2 3/4"
> Chaps, chocolate brown w/ light blue and silver alternating striping, silk, 3 1/2"


----------



## LIer

Gamma, pm'ed you about the Nantucket Reds


----------



## CMDC

Bills Khakis M1P
Like new condition
Made in USA
36 waist
33 inseam
Pleated and cuffed

$36 conus



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Made in USA
17.5 x 35

$23 conus



















Polo Ralph Lauren short sleeve Hawaiian shirt
New with tags
Size L
$25 conus




























Harvard Coop Harvard University emblematics
Both 3 1/4" width
Navy is silk; burgundy is poly
$15 conus each










Nicky Milano ties
Made in Italy
Tie on left is 3 1/2" width; Tie on right is 3 3/4" width
$20 conus each


----------



## jzhang0368

Price drop on last week's items still available will post some exciting new sport coats/suit in separate thread

*$35 -> $25 Shipped *Gray with bold blue pinstripe J. Press 3/2 roll SAC orphan suit jacket. No flaws but the cloth is reflective of a more vintage jacket, a little ridged (wrinkling in jacket is due to shirt underneath, can send picture without shirt if you need).
No tagged size
Measurements (measured laying on a flat surface):
Chest (pit to pit) - 23.375"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 32.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25.75"



http://imgur.com/QJzYY










*
$125 -> $95 Shipped *Dark Navy Aquascutum British style belted trench. Excellent condition no flaws. Wonderful details, especially from the back
No tagged size but the pictured mannequin is designed for a ~44R suit and the coat fits very well over a shirt or jacket on it.

Chest - 26.5"
Lenght - 49"
Sleeve from armpit (no shoulder seam) - 18"



http://imgur.com/omUYd











*$60 -> $50 Shipped

*Hickey Freeman Silk/Wool blend Glen Plaid with Green and Blue accents
*Tagged 43L *
Chest (pit to pit) - 22.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"



http://imgur.com/4m9g5


----------



## jzhang0368

2 sport coats, 2 nice orphan suit jackets, a suit and NWT Linen Polo pants for new items this week. All very nice. As always, more pictures in links provided. Let me know if you need a waist measurement.

*SOLD *Gorgeous Brooks Brother made in Italy Green/Brown Herringbone soft Tweed (100% lambswool), perfect for the coming fall season. Soft to the touch. No spots, tears or pulled threads in either the shell or lining just needs a light press and ready to go
*Tagged 46R*
Chest (pit to pit) - 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.75"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.25"



http://imgur.com/MztML











*$75 Shipped* Mint Recent/Current Cream/Ivory Southwick Houndstooth sport coat. Great handfeel. No spots, tears or pulled threads in either the shell or lining just needs a light press and ready to go
*Tagged 42R*
Chest (pit to pit) - 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.875"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.75"



http://imgur.com/2XCOw











*$90 Shipped* Pants were in bad shape but I couldn't leave this speciman behind. MTM Dark Navy Samuelsohn jacket with working surgeon cuffs, 3/2 roll, dual vent. Priced higher for the customized details. Made with super 110's wool. No spots, tears or pulled threads in either the shell or lining
*Tagged 42L - custom order*
Chest (pit to pit) - 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 32"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 26



http://imgur.com/QUK4i











*$85 Shipped* Recent Brown Label Canali orphan but a nice solid chocolate brown color. Opposite of Trad but perhaps may fit into some member's range. Only flaw is a chipped button on right sleeve but jacket comes with spare button on the inside lining so just a quick sewing job or trip to dry cleaners. 
*Tagged 52C/42S - custom order*
Chest (pit to pit) - 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.5"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.5



http://imgur.com/kyOzT











*$95 Shipped* 2006 Hickey Freeman Madisan Pinstripe Suit made with Loro Piana Super 130s. Only flaw is one small moth hole on pants, pictured in album. Very soft suit and fabric feels great 
*Tagged 42S*
Chest (pit to pit) - 21.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 23
Pant waist - 17 (room to let out)
Pant Inseam - 28 + 4 if you remove the cuff



http://imgur.com/MoFQt











*$50 Shipped *New with tags Linen (55%) Cotton (45%) blend Cream/Ivory pants from Polo Golf in a wonderful herringbone weave. I don't believe these are made anymore and would serve well with even when not play golf. Great pants cut in a traditional fit.
*Tagged 38
*Waist - 19"
Inseam - 30" + 2



http://imgur.com/QAaV2


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS PATCHWORK MADRAS SHORTS*

A crisp and colorful summertime staple of the Trad set. Perfect for the next backyard party, or for lounging about.
Excellent condition with no flaws.

Flat front. Tagged size 34. Actual measurements are 33" waist, 9" inseam.

*Asking $20 CONUS
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RANCOURT & CO. HORWEEN LEATHER RANGER MOCS for BROOKS BROTHERS*

Made in Maine, USA. Size 9D, unlined. Lightweight camp-moc sole and rawhide laces.

It _really _pains me to sell these. I bought them brand new and wore them less than 10 times. Now that I wear orthotics, this pair no longer fits. The new owner will have the opportunity to break them in. These shoes are close to brand-new condition. Wait 'til you get a whiff of that Horween leather.

Always stored with shoe trees (not included). But you will receive the original Rancourt box plus the original Rancourt shoe bags pictured.

These retail for $250. *Asking $140 CONUS.*

Click on the photos below for larger images.


----------



## Oldsport

gamma68 - are those mocs true to size? I wear a 9.5 in Bean Mocs. Think they'll fit?


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> gamma68 - are those mocs true to size? I wear a 9.5 in Bean Mocs. Think they'll fit?


I'm not familiar with the fit of the LLB Mocs, but the Rancourts listed are consistent with other brands I have that are size 9.

The good thing about chromexcel is it will eventually stretch to fit the shape of the wearer's foot.


----------



## cellochris

gamma - are those Rancourts blake sticked and/or able to be resoled?


----------



## gamma68

cellochris said:


> gamma - are those Rancourts blake sticked and/or able to be resoled?


I believe they can be resoled. Rancourt offers this service for $60. But these shoes won't need that for a long time.


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP - make me an offer, friends.



WillBarrett said:


> Four great pieces for you today.
> 
> First off are two red label Jos. A Bank navy Blazers - patch pockets, 3/2 roll / the works! USA made, these are both about a 42L.
> 
> This first one is slightly heavier wool. Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Shoulders: 17"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 32"
> 
> The second is more of an all season wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 17"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 31"
> 
> Each jacket is $40 or offer shipped - and make me a deal for both.
> 
> LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt in maroon.
> 
> Size large - asking $20 shipped or offer.
> 
> Lastly - some Bill's M2 - flat front in size 34 with an inseam around 29". Color is dark olive with a little fading in the back of one leg as pictured. Small oil spot on back pocket. Mostly a beater pair but if you're a shorter trad and could alter them, you'd have a serviceable pair of khakis. Material is softer - maybe chamois cloth?
> 
> Asking $20 or offer shipped.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traddy Daddy

If those were a 10.5 I'd be all over them! Great price for an amazing pair of shoes.



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS PATCHWORK MADRAS SHORTS*
> 
> A crisp and colorful summertime staple of the Trad set. Perfect for the next backyard party, or for lounging about.
> Excellent condition with no flaws.
> 
> Flat front. Tagged size 34. Actual measurements are 33" waist, 9" inseam.
> 
> *Asking $20 CONUS
> *
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *RANCOURT & CO. CHROMEXCEL RANGER MOCS for BROOKS BROTHERS*
> 
> Made in Maine, USA. Size 9D, unlined. Lightweight camp-moc sole.
> 
> It _really _pains me to sell these. I bought them brand new and wore them less than 10 times. Now that I wear orthotics, this pair no longer fits. The new owner will have the opportunity to break them in. These shoes are close to brand-new condition. Wait 'til you get a whiff of that chromexcel leather.
> 
> Always stored with shoe trees (not included). But you will receive the original Rancourt box plus the original Rancourt shoe bags pictured.
> 
> These retail for $250. *Asking $140 CONUS.*
> 
> Click on the photos below for larger images.


----------



## Reuben

Triathlete said:


> gamma68 - are those mocs true to size? I wear a 9.5 in Bean Mocs. Think they'll fit?


I'm typically a 10D, and I wear a 9.5 in these and all other Rancourt handsewns. Also these are Chromepak, not CXL.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> I'm typically a 10D, and I wear a 9.5 in these and all other Rancourt handsewns. Also these are Chromepak, not CXL.


Chrompak? I had thought these were chromexcel.

What's the difference?

EDIT: I found the listing for this shoe on the BB site and will simply change my listing to "Horween leather."


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Chrompak? I had thought these were chromexcel.
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> EDIT: I found the listing for this shoe on the BB site and will simply change my listing to "Horween leather."


It's like CXL, but more. Thicker, tougher, and waxier. Duller too, and often grained. Allen Edmond's Northland camp mocs are also chrompak


----------



## WillBarrett

Autumn is on the way - make me an offer so you'll stay warm and stylish.



WillBarrett said:


> First listing in a while. Found this magnificent plaid 3/2 in coarse wool. Almost tweed but not quite. Made in USA but I don't know for whom. Unvented! Marked 41R.
> 
> Measurements below. Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Length: 31"
> Sleeve: 26"
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Chest: 22"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Aquascutum Suit Charcoal w/Blue & Tan Pin Stripes*

The fabric is a nice darker charcoal with blue pin stripe and even thinner tan stripe (almost dotted line); Very nice fabric!

T. Madden & Co. was a small men's clothing shop located a bit north of Los Angeles. Opened in the 90's, but didn't last very long. It's a shame...


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice suit.
*JACKET:*
2 Button w/Darts (very subtle - see pics); Full Canvas
Single Vent; Bessom Pockets w/Flaps; 4 Button Cuffs;
Full Lining; Made in USA; 100% wool.
TAGGED: ??
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 23.5"
Waist: 21.5"
BOC: 32.5"
Sleeve: 26.5" + <1"
*PANTS:*
Double Reverse Pleats; Split Waist;
French Fly; Braces Buttons; 100% Wool
TAGGED: ??
Waist: 37.5" +1"
Inseam: 31.5" + <1"
Outseam: 42.5", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 10" / 1.5" Cuffs
2x Reverse Pleats; 9 Belt loops
On Seam Front Pockets; Rear Besom Pockets, 1 w/button

*PRICE: $50*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Bernie Zack

Hello gentlemen! I am in the market for a surcingle belt. Primary color: off-white. More in the direction towards the yellow/beige than stone, if you get my meaning. Size: bigger than a 38,less than a 42. Thanks!


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Hey guys! I've been doing a bit of thrifting and the Mrs has threatened me with divorce if I don't clear some of this stuff out haha! I'm pretty new to selling online so please forgive any rookie mistakes. I can accept PayPal as well as Venmo. All prices include shipping within the CONUS. If you are an overseas buyer please PM me for shipping prices. Please don't hesitate to ask me about the details on any of these items. I am always open to offers or trade as well.

I have a pair of AE Waldens, size 11 C. They are in fairly good shape, a few marks here and there but nothing a good cobbler couldn't fix. I think AE discontinued this model. 
$65






Bass Weejuns, made in the USA. Very good condition, I've only worn them a few times. One small mark on the top of the left shoe. Size 11 
$45



Wool National Geographic commando sweater size medium. 
$20




Lacoste made in France polo
Fits like a medium 
$15



Vineyard Vines tartan shirt. Very good condition, size large SOLD!



Made in USA LL Bean Oxford with flap pocket. Fits like a med $20



Brooks Brothers twill shirt. Size med $20



Ralph Lauren checked button down size large. $20



Gold label round tree and York teal button down 15 1/2. $20



J crew burgundy uni stripe size med. $20



Gant pinpoint Oxford size small. $20



Brooks brothers end on end button down. 14 1/2 $20



Pendleton board shirt. No size tag but fits like a small. SOLD



Fred perry polo size m SOLD



No name lambs wool sweater with elbow patches. Fits like a large. $15


Pendleton Shetland sweater, size large. SOLD



East island Shetland sweater size medium. $18



Vintage Saks ivy blazer. Light blue, patch pocket, hook vent 3/2 roll. A few spots, but should come out with a good dry cleaner. No size but fits like a 40r. $20






Vintage made in England Gloverall duffle coat. A little bit of pilling but a very nice piece overall. SOLD!



Over head anorak, size med. $25



Thanks for looking and again please ask any questions you may have. I'm also open to make deals if you want to combine items.


----------



## cellochris

gamma68 said:


> I believe they can be resoled. Rancourt offers this service for $60. But these shoes won't need that for a long time.


Very good. I'm trying to curb my shoe spending . . . but that's a great deal!


----------



## Monocle

LE Hyde Park 17.5 x 33 in their pastel lavender color. W26 L31 SH20 SL33 
Older collar tag and white sateen laundry tag. Hong Kong. It is 60/40 blend. $20 shipped CONUS


3 Barbour Regular Fits with Mallards. Big XL W27 L32 (34back tail) SH21 SL34
$25ea / 2 for $45 / All for $40


----------



## TweedyDon

*White Bucks--THE Classic Ivy Summer Shoe!*

White bucks are THE quintessential Ivy summer footwear! So-called because they were originally made with buckskin, these have long been a staple of the Ivy summer, as the 1960s ad below makes clear! Indeed, the habit that Ivy-educated lawyers had of wearing these shoes to work led to the term "white shoe law firm" to describe a certain type of legal practice.

These shoes are a lovely example of this summer classic, with beautiful creamy white uppers and red soles. Made by Cole Haan, these are in Very Good condition, with some minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown, and minor wear to the insoles. Size 9.5 D.

*Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA*


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Summer Shirts!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*A 1980s Preppy Icon! Square Rigger Canvas Satchel*

*ORIGINAL SQUARE RIGGER CANVAS SATCHEL!
*





*A 1980s preppy icon!*​
Land' End Square Rigger Canvas Satchel was a classic 1980s preppy icon; stylish and durable, it lived up to the marketing that touted it as being the ideal bag for everyone, from preppy students to Wall Street tycoons. (The ad. above is from c.1985; this bag is likely from c.1995.)

Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK plastic zipper that's considerably more durable than its metal counterparts. This bag has a full-size back pocket for paperwork and newspapers (remember them?) and several functional interior compartments. It can also zip out so that it can be laid flat, making everything inside easily accessible. It also comes with a shoulder strap.

As with many classic items, this bag is NO LONGER MADE; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!

This particular bag is in Very Good condition, having some minor scuffs on the exterior--not bad at all for luggage that's over 20 years old! This was produced as a promotional item for the History Channel.

This measures c.16.5" long, c.13.5" tall, and c.3" wide--although being canvas its width is expandable!

The original price of this bag was $37.50 in 1985..... and they now go for much more on eBay! So, let's stick with the original mid-1980s sticker price, recognize that inflation has made this an absolute bargain, and list it at *$37.50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROP! BRAND NEW, IN BOX, UNDER WARRANTY CHRONOLOGIA WATCH!*

*BRAND NEW, UNWORN, CHRONOLOGIA WATCH!*


*
Ski Chronograph R002 Model*​
I'm delighted to be able to pass on today a *]BRAND NEW IN BOX, UNWORN[/COLOR]*, *Chronologia "Ski Chronograph" R002 *model watch that is still *UNDER WARRANTY!*

This watch has quite literally never been removed from its box, and dates from late 2015. It comes with everything--the original carry-case box, the instruction manual, the flashlight-keyring, and the original uncompleted warranty card, which you can fill out once you receive it.

This is a lovely, functional watch, powered by a quartz Swiss movement. It is water resistant to 300M and has three sundials on the face, as well as a date function. It is held on a grey silicon strap, and has been engineered to resist both cold and humidity. The hour markers and hands glow brightly in the dark as they are equipped with Trigalight Illumination tubes. More information about this model can be found here:

https://test.chronologia-watches.com/en/16-ski-chronograph-series#navigate_collection

This retails for $335. *I'm asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Note: This watch is Brand New, Boxed, and Unworn, and so does NOT come with batteries installed in either the watch or the flashlight!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*


----------



## HerrDavid

Fall is just around the corner! Here are some things to help you get ready.

*2 NEW w/tags Harley Shetland Sweaters (Clipper Blue & Pecan), sz Medium -- $70 (each) shipped
*Made in Scotland w/Saddle Shoulders.
I bought these new from an overseas seller, but the medium was a little too big for me. Given the expense of return shipping, I'm reselling instead.


Chest: 21
Length: 27

*NEW w/tags M2 Bills Khakis 8 Wale Cords, 31 (unfinished), color: Cement -- $55 shipped*
Purchased a few seasons ago before went south.



*NEW w/tags Brooks Brothers Clark Fit 14 Wale Cords, 33x32, color: tan -- $40 shipped

**

NEW made-in-England Combat Harrington/Baracuta style jacket, sz Small -- $50 SOLD
*As sported (here) rather handsomely by our own Shaver, I bought this jacket direct from Ben Nevis for $54 (+$18 shipping). Very happy with the quality (and price), but the size didn't quite work for me. Selling here to avoid return shipping to the UK. Never worn besides try-on.


Chest: 22 & 1/4
Length: 25 & 1/2
*
Vintage Brooks Brothers Tan Corduroy Jacket, 38L -- $40
*An eBay purchase that didn't work out for me. Nice and slouchy, featuring a 3/2 roll (but darted, alas) with great shoulders, this is labeled as coming from the Brooks boys department, but it definitely fits big (or, at least, bigger) boys. For example, it fits me--a 38S--in the shoulders and chest, but strangely--given its labeled provenance--is much too long for me. That's why I guestimate it at a 38L--but see measurements below. Also, note that there is some discoloration around the buttons and two spots--one on the back, near the right bottom hem and one on the back of the right hand sleeve.








Chest: 20
Shoulder: 17 &1/2
Sleeve: 23 & 3/4
Length: 29 & 1/2 (which sounds like a Regular, but it hangs on my frame like a Long for some reason.)


----------



## jzhang0368

Price drop on previously posted items still available. As always, more detailed photos from different angles available by clicking on provided link:

*$125 -> $95 -> $85 Shipped *Dark Navy Aquascutum British style belted trench. Excellent condition no flaws. Wonderful details, especially from the back
No tagged size but the pictured mannequin is designed for a ~44R suit and the coat fits very well over a shirt or jacket on it.

Chest - 26.5"
Lenght - 49"
Sleeve from armpit (no shoulder seam) - 18"



http://imgur.com/omUYd











*$60 -> $50 -> $40 Shipped

*Hickey Freeman Silk/Wool blend Glen Plaid with Green and Blue accents
*Tagged 43L *
Chest (pit to pit) - 22.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"



http://imgur.com/4m9g5











*$90 -> $60 *(overshot this a little last time)* Shipped* Pants were in bad shape but I couldn't leave this speciman behind. MTM Dark Navy Samuelsohn jacket with working surgeon cuffs, 3/2 roll, dual vent. Priced higher for the customized details. Made with super 110's wool. No spots, tears or pulled threads in either the shell or lining
*Tagged 42L - custom order*
Chest (pit to pit) - 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 32"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 26



http://imgur.com/QUK4i











*Sold Shipped* Recent Brown Label Canali orphan but a nice solid chocolate brown color. Opposite of Trad but perhaps may fit into some member's range. Only flaw is a chipped button on right sleeve but jacket comes with spare button on the inside lining so just a quick sewing job or trip to dry cleaners. 
*Tagged 52C/42S - custom order*
Chest (pit to pit) - 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.5"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.5



http://imgur.com/kyOzT











*$95 -> $60 *(overshot this a little last time)* Shipped* 2006 Hickey Freeman Madisan Pinstripe Suit made with Loro Piana Super 130s. Only flaw is one small moth hole on pants, pictured in album. Very soft suit and fabric feels great 
*Tagged 42S*
Chest (pit to pit) - 21.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 23
Pant waist - 17 (room to let out)
Pant Inseam - 28 + 4 if you remove the cuff



http://imgur.com/MoFQt











*$50 -> $40 Shipped *New with tags Linen (55%) Cotton (45%) blend Cream/Ivory pants from Polo Golf in a wonderful herringbone weave. I don't believe these are made anymore. Nice lightweight casual pants for the summer cut in a traditional fit.
*Tagged 38
*Waist - 19"
Inseam - 30" + 2



http://imgur.com/QAaV2


----------



## jzhang0368

A couple nice new pieces this week. Detailed photos to come tomorrow or Tuesday

*SOLD. * Brooks Brothers (believe from the 90s) Cardinal Red 100% silk blazer with gold buttons. Wonderful piece, no flaws
*Tagged 44R
*Chest (pit to pit) - 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24



http://imgur.com/x1PAA











*$50 Shipped*. Vintage Gray Red Windowpane Oxxford quarter lined sport coat. Actual color is a slightly darker gray than pictured here, will updated with better pictures Monday or Tuesday. Tagged date is 1979. Jacket is in good condtion, the only flaw is a rust colored stain on the inner lining not visible when worn. The wool feels like other vintage jackets which are heavier and stiffer. Originally bought this online but the fit is just not right
*Tagged 42R
*Chest (pit to pit) - 22"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.75"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 23.5"

https://imgur.com/a/PXqVO


----------



## Traddy Daddy

I just found a BEAUTIFUL vintage Brooks Shetland. Made in Scotland, saddle shoulders, no size tag but it measures 23" ptp and 27" collar to hem. 
If it fit me I'd never let it go haha!
SOLD!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming soon!*

*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there's still plenty of time to enjoy these beautiful summer jackets from J. Press by Magee of Ireland, Norman Hilton, Orvis, and more--many in larger sizes! Coming soon!*


----------



## WillBarrett

here's a recent find for you. Terrific Brooks Brothers sack suit with flat front/cuffed trousers. No brace buttons, alas. In any case - a made in the USA trad staple. Suit is a wool/poly blend but feels great. Grey with subtle blue stripes. Pictures are below.

Jacket:

Chest - 21.5"
Shoulder - 18"
Length - 31.5"
Sleeve - 25"

Pants:

Waist - 16.5" with room to let out
Inseam - 30/5" - cuffs are about 2 inches.

A beautiful suit that could make a great addition to your wardrobe. Want to move it quick, so only asking for $40 or offer shipped.

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump bump bump and correction on the measurements for the sack Blazers.



WillBarrett said:


> Four great pieces for you today.
> 
> First off are two red label Jos. A Bank navy Blazers - patch pockets, 3/2 roll / the works! USA made, these are both about a 42L.
> 
> This first one is slightly heavier wool. Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 32"
> 
> The second is more of an all season wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 31"
> 
> Each jacket is $40 or offer shipped - and make me a deal for both.
> 
> LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt in maroon.
> 
> Size large - asking $20 shipped or offer.
> 
> Lastly - some Bill's M2 - flat front in size 34 with an inseam around 29". Color is dark olive with a little fading in the back of one leg as pictured. Small oil spot on back pocket. Mostly a beater pair but if you're a shorter trad and could alter them, you'd have a serviceable pair of khakis. Material is softer - maybe chamois cloth?
> 
> Asking $20 or offer shipped.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernie Zack

Bernie Zack said:


> Hello gentlemen! I am in the market for a surcingle belt. Primary color: off-white. More in the direction towards the yellow/beige than stone, if you get my meaning. Size: bigger than a 38,less than a 42. Thanks!


Bump...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming but I have a striped (blue/white) Brooks OCBD in traditional fit 16x33. 

Asking $25 or offer shipped.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Both items still available. And still very Trad...



gamma68 said:


> *BROOKS BROTHERS PATCHWORK MADRAS SHORTS*
> 
> A crisp and colorful summertime staple of the Trad set. Perfect for the next backyard party, or for lounging about.
> Excellent condition with no flaws.
> 
> Flat front. Tagged size 34. Actual measurements are 33" waist, 9" inseam.
> 
> *Asking $20 CONUS
> *
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *RANCOURT & CO. HORWEEN LEATHER RANGER MOCS for BROOKS BROTHERS*
> 
> Made in Maine, USA. Size 9D, unlined. Lightweight camp-moc sole and rawhide laces.
> 
> It _really _pains me to sell these. I bought them brand new and wore them less than 10 times. Now that I wear orthotics, this pair no longer fits. The new owner will have the opportunity to break them in. These shoes are close to brand-new condition. Wait 'til you get a whiff of that Horween leather.
> 
> Always stored with shoe trees (not included). But you will receive the original Rancourt box plus the original Rancourt shoe bags pictured.
> 
> These retail for $250. *Asking $140 CONUS.*
> 
> Click on the photos below for larger images.


----------



## Traddy Daddy

I found a few J Crew sweaters today, I'm open to offers or bundling. Prices include shipping within the CONUS.

J Crew lambs wool sweater size medium. This sweater is a medium purple. This is raglan sleeved and is very slim fit. Probably good for someone who normally wears a small. 
20" across chest
27" long

$25




Dark navy J Crew cotton drifter sweater. Just a simple piece for the end of summer. Size large 
$15
22" across chest
28" long



Vintage Woolrich 60/40 in a great orange color. Size med
22.5" across chest
32" long
SOLD (pending payment)


----------



## Traddy Daddy

I've got a very nice camel hair Brooks blazer for sale. It's a 3/2 roll, patch pocket, natural shouldered beauty (no hook vent unfortunately). 
Size 41R
$35 includes shipping within CONUS


----------



## LeeLo

Fantastic sport coat! Can you please provide measurements?



Traddy Daddy said:


> I've got a very nice camel hair Brooks blazer for sale. It's a 3/2 roll, patch pocket, natural shouldered beauty (no hook vent unfortunately).
> Size 41R
> $35 includes shipping within CONUS


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$25 Duck Head Khakis 36 x 30.75 Made in the USA. These are the real deal! 100% Cotton and made in the USA. They fabric has a nice weight to it and is a great true khaki color. Flat front and a plain bottom. Probably worn some, but not much. The threads for the joker tag are still attached to the waist band. Tagged as a 36x32 and measures....
Waist 36
Inseam 30.75
Outeam from top of waistband 42
Opening at bottom of leg 9.5
https://postimg.org/image/ddh5iaf5f/ https://postimg.org/image/x9d4xtw6r/ https://postimg.org/image/vvli2iwxf/ https://postimg.org/image/5bxie4lrn/

$18 Lands' End Madras Shirt Large Made in the USA. Soft and nicely broken in. There are no holes or stains and all the seams and buttons are secure. Purple, Kelly Green, Olive, Pink and Yellow.
Chest 25
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 11
Length BOC 30
https://postimg.org/image/kqwjh8z77/ https://postimg.org/image/bke8tytyr/

$16 Perlis New Orleans Polo Medium Not new but clean all over with no holes or stains. Sky Blue in 100% cotton pique. The shirt has about a 2" tennis tail.
Chest 23
Shoulder 20
Sleeve 10
Length BOC 28

https://postimg.org/image/fbntga7n7/ https://postimg.org/image/wdgnidmib/ https://postimg.org/image/4emhrikvn/


----------



## TweedyDon

*15 CLASSIC SUMMER JACKETS--including several from J. Press, Hilton, Orvis!*

*Summer's Lease might have all too short a date, but there's plenty of time to enjoy these beautiful summer jackets, from J. Press, Norman Hilton, Orvis, and more! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) J. Press Summer Summer 3/2 sack*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack, the patterning and colourway on this jacket are wonderful. The patterning is a summer version of a guncheck, with a classic cream base with a background check of beige; the overchecking is in the light blue of a morning sky in Scotland, moss green, maize yellow, and sepia tea rose pink.

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, with three button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA. There is no fabric content listed, but I suspect that it is a linen or cotton blend, with wool..... I suspect this as it does have some very minor surface pilling in places, which indicates some cotton content. The jacket also has some minor water stains in the back shoulder area of the lining. Owing to these minor flaws--and they are minor!--this is just in Very Good condition, and hence is 
*
just $45, or offer. This is truly a steal!

Measurements:
*
Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 7/
Length: 32 1/2







     

*2) GORGEOUS J. Press "Presstige" Summer 3/2 sack, cloth by Magee of Ireland!*

*GONE--CLAIMED THROUGH my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed..... which is where many jackets are previewed!*

This is quite certainly someone's Grail jacket! First, the fabric. Loomed in Co. Donegal, Ireland, by Magee, the premier Irish clothiers, this is almost certainly Irish linen, possibly blended with lightweight wool to prevent rumpling while maintaining coolness. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are simply gorgeous; a classic herringbone in light Spring green with a windowpane overcheck in cornflower and sky blue. This jacket is absolutely beautiful!

It is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $69, or offer.

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2





       

*3) BEAUTIFUL J. Press "Presstige" Summer 3/2 sack, cloth by Magee of Ireland!*

This is also likely to be someone's Grail jacket! First, the fabric. Loomed in Co. Donegal, Ireland, by Magee, the premier Irish clothiers, this is almost certainly Irish linen, possibly blended with lightweight wool to prevent rumpling while maintaining coolness. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are simple, beautiful, and classic; a subdued lichen green herringbone with flecks of cream throughout!

It is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. It was Made Union made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 48L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



       

*4) BEAUTIFUL Orvis 3/2 Jacket in Slubby Ivory Silk--with Patch Pockets!*

This is beautiful! Cut with a classic American Ivy 3/2 lapel roll this jacket has very subtle darting giving it a trim and elegant silhouette. The cloth is a wonderful slubby silk in ivory, with plenty of interesting texture. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the always desirable patch pockets. It has three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It does have a couple of minor blemishes just below the top button and to its right; one of these is concealed when worn by the lapel roll, while the other is barely noticeable--and in any case might come out with dry cleaning. There is also a barely noticeable blemish of the same sort on the right cuff. Given these, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just

*$35, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





     

*5) BEAUTIFUL Norman Hilton Linen 3/2 sack jacket*

This is a wonderful summer classic--a light navy 3/2 sack blazer in linen from Norman Hilton! And this is no ordinary light navy blazer, but one cut from light navy herringbone cloth, providing a classic twist on a summer classic. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and a centre lapped seam down the back. It has very natural shoulders, and four button cuffs. The buttons are the perfect shade of blonde to complement the jacket, and all are likely horn. This jacket was made in the USA for one of the last remaining Ivy Style retailers in Princeton from the Golden Age. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition.... all that prevents it from being in excellent condition is some minor sag at the lip of the interior pockets--something common to linen jackets and nothing that detracts from this garment when worn.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31



     

*6) VINTAGE Wash-and-Wear 3/2 Glen Plaid Sack*

This is terrific! A classic 3/2 sack straight from the Golden Age of Ivy Style; although the lower half of the Union tag is obscured this likely dates form between 1962 and 1968--although it is possibly older than this, this is unlikely, since this is cut Wash and Wear fabric.

As a classic 1960s jacket this has all of the details you want; a 3/2 sack with narrow lapels, two button cuffs, a centre lapped seam and a hook vent, and a half-lining. The patterning and colourway are classic late 1950s/early 1960s, being dull earthtones in a classic glen plaid.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition--conservatively, since I'm always conservative with grading vintage clothing! It's also a rarer smaller size, and so is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 28 1/2





    

*7) WONDERFUL Vintage Summer Plaid Jacket!*

Who made this jacket? I've no idea... but it's clearly from the 1960s, judging by the lining and the subdued yet bold classic guncheck plaid! This is the perfect jacket to carry you through the late summer and into Fall; although there is no fabric content listed this is either lightweight wool, or, more likely, a wool-cotton blend, judging by the texture. It's certainly lighter weight and so perfect for warmer days.

The colorway and patterning are lovely, being checked in shades of burnished chestnut, dark peat, and autumnal bracken. It's also a rare two button sack jacket, with a centre vent and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*8) Chippworth by Chipp pale yellow Ivy summer hopsack jacket*

This jacket is wonderful, and rare! It's an original example of the "Chippworth" line from the utterly Ivy tailoring firm Chipp of New York, which counted Ambassadors and Heads of State among its customers. The "Chippworth" line of menswear was aimed at the Ivy League set; here's the copy from the ad. announcing its unveiling in the Daily Princetonian on the 27th October, 1959:

"CHIPP EXHIBITING AT NASSAU INN TODAY AND TOMORROW Open 9 A.M.-9 P.M. Today - 9 AJM.-5 P.M. Tomorrow Introducing the Chippworth Chipp has developed a special line of clothing, to be known as Chippworth, designed to offer the basic suits needed in a university man's wardrobe.. Chippworth suits will take into consideration the differences in waist proportions and incorporate all important details found in our Chipp clothing, such as similar-in-cut lapel shape and front shape, hand sewn buttonholes and genuine horn buttons. The size range will be 36 through 44 Regular, in shorts 36-38-40, and 38 through 44 longs and extra longs coats and trousers. Trouser cut with 7'" drop up to size 40; 6" drop on all larger sizes. Fabrics: Flannel, hopsack and worsted. Price - $75.00 As is our usual custom, we will also exhibit the complete line of Chipp clothing and accessories."

This jacket lives up to Chipp's steller reputation! Cut from a lovely pale yellow hopsack cloth which is perfect for summer, it's a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and has the classic Trad two buttons cuffs. It features a single centre hook vent and a lapped central seam down the back. It was, of course, Made in the USA--in fact, it was Made in New York!

It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is *a bargain at just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*
9) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $29, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*
10) Pure Silk Lightweight Brown Broken Herringbone Jacket*

This is lovely! Although this is confusingly labelled both "Pure Silk" and "Pure Wool" it's clear that this is a lighter weight pure silk jacket, which is perfect for Spring, the cooler days of summer, and the warmer days of early Fall. The cloth is a lovely brown broken bone herringbone weave with very subtle mustard and russet overchecking. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8





     

*11) New Old Stock, New With Tags, New With Original Hanger--Pure Silk Summer Jacket by Hunting Horn!*

This is wonderful! First, this is a New Old Stock jacket, complete with all of its tags and its original hanger, from the preppy heyday of the late 1980s--owning this will be like travelling back in time! It's a wonderful, classic pure silk summer jacket cut from a wonderfully textured slubby silk by Hunting Horn, one of the classic preppy brands from J. Riggings. It features classic patch flapped pockets, four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is fully lined, and has all of its original tags intact. It even comes with its original hanger! This was "imported", and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



         

*12) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*

Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*13) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*14) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*15) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $17.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## jzhang0368

New items for the week: A lot of stuff, mainly BB. As always, more detailed pictures available in links provided. Combined shipping is available as well, will depend on how many things you get. Feel free to make an offer!

*$80 Shipped
*Brooks Brothers Slate Blue / Brown Windowpane wool suit. No flaws, great feel to the hand with a slight nap. 
*Tagged 44L 38W, measures more like a 44R
*Chest (pit to pit) - 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.5"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.25"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 26.25"

Pant Waist (across opening) - 19"
Inseam - 30.25" + 2" if you take out the cuff
https://imgur.com/a/QzW7E



















*$75 Shipped
*J Crew (from 2000) Blackwatch Tartan Sport Coat. This one's a doosey, was really hoping it would fit but it's too big. Stunning, no flaws.
*Tagged Large, measures to a 44R
*Chest (pit to pit) - 23"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19.5"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.25"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25.5"

https://imgur.com/a/eByE2









*$50 Shipped
*Hickey Freeman "Boardroom" Wool/Silk Gray Plaid Sport Coat. Great texture to the fabric, no flaws.
*Tagged 42R
*Chest (pit to pit) - 22.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.25"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"

https://imgur.com/a/qVziG









*$60 Shipped
*Brooks Brothers Stone Cotton Sport Coat made in USA. Doesn't have a fabric tag but pretty sure this is just cotton based on the fabric. No flaws
*Tagged 46L
*Chest (pit to pit) - 24"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.375"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 32.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 26.75"

https://imgur.com/a/TukPW









*$60 Shipped
*Brooks Brothers Beige / Blue Plaid Sport Coat. 100% wool no flaws
*Tagged 38S
*Chest (pit to pit) - 20"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.5"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24"

https://imgur.com/a/k6EaI









*$60 Shipped
*Brooks Brothers Stone Cotton Sport Coat made in Philippines. Similar to previous one but different size and I think slightly different era. No flaws
*Tagged 39R
*Chest (pit to pit) - 20.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.625"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.25"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.75"

https://imgur.com/a/uXeWN









No detailed pictures yet or measurements but if you're interested shoot me a PM and I'll get them to you.

*$80 Shipped
*Brooks Brothers 346 (Factory store) Wool (70%) / Cashmere (30%) black long coat. Great condition, no flaws. Would categorize the size as a L/XL









*$25 Shipped*
Southern Tide Aqua/Yellow Gingham Check Sport Shirt with button down collar. No flaws. Tagged Large


----------



## TweedyDon

*Square Rigger Satchel!*

*ORIGINAL SQUARE RIGGER BRIEFCASE!*
​




*A 1980s preppy icon!

*​Land' End Square Rigger Canvas Satchel was a classic 1980s preppy icon; stylish and durable, it lived up to the marketing that touted it as being the ideal bag for everyone, from preppy students to Wall Street tycoons. (The ad. above is from c.1985;this bag is likely from c.1995.)

Made in the USA from extremely sturdy canvas, this is secured by a heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK plastic zipper that's considerably more durable than its metal counterparts. This bag has a full-size back pocket for paperwork and newspapers (remember them?) and several functional interior compartments. It can also zip out so that it can be laid flat, making everything inside easily accessible. It also comes with a shoulder strap.

As with many classic items, this bag is NO LONGER MADE; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!

This particular bag is in Very Good condition, having some minor scuffs on the exterior--not bad at all for luggage that's over 20 years old! This was produced as a promotional item for the History Channel.

This measures c.16.5" long, c.13.5" tall, and c.3" wide--although being canvas its width is expandable!

The original price of this bag was $37.50 in 1985..... and they now go for much more on eBay! So, let's say $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking.

$10 each North Carolina and Alabama state flag fobs Brand new and probably made by Volunteer Traditions. Each measures about 1.25 x 4.
https://postimg.org/image/s4l47oy0j/ https://postimg.org/image/t9f6d2khf/

$18 Gitman Brothers Linen Sportshirt Medium 100% linen with a nice heft to it. I will call the color parchment with stripes of gray, brown and burnt orange. Clean with no holes or stains. Sized as a medium and measure to...
Chest 23
Shoulder 19.75
Sleeve from shoulder 23.5
https://postimg.org/image/y0aghcnxv/ https://postimg.org/image/q4zx2jeb7/ https://postimg.org/image/83gs4qkab/

$16 Madras Sport Shirt Large Made in the USA by J.M. Hollander. Broken in but with lots of life left. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.75
Shoulder 18
Sleeve from Shoulder 9
https://postimg.org/image/bczsoxxrn/ https://postimg.org/image/b1icc6hbn/ https://postimg.org/image/9azbaozsj/

$18 Vineyard Vines Polo Large Cotton pique in light purple and white. Clean with no issues.
Chest 23
Shoulder 18
Sleeve from shoulder 9.5
https://postimg.org/image/il6u0hl4j/ 
https://postimg.org/image/sjrsmyuk3/ https://postimg.org/image/sl1qgdwdv/

$20 Gitman Brothers Gingham Sport Shirt Large Blue and White gingham in 100% cotton. Buttondown collar and barrel cuffs. Clean with no stains or holes. Sized as a large and measures to....
Chest 25.75
Shoulder 21
Sleeve from shoulder 24.25
Neck 16
https://postimg.org/image/f340vkz03/ https://postimg.org/image/3s1d77s4z/ https://postimg.org/image/xl8dftgs3/

$18 Peter Millar Seersucker Shorts 36 Clean and ready to go in 100% Cotton Seersucker. The fabric is a check in blue, green and white. Flat front with no stains or issues.
Waist 36
Inseam 9
https://postimg.org/image/iudlhwcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9b3wofp6b/ https://postimg.org/image/nvkzj9k4z/ https://postimg.org/image/x4n5tdt0z/

$30 Sebago Docksides 10M Classic with very minimal wear. A little bit of creasing to the uppers and virtually none to the soles.
https://postimg.org/image/m8r6kaipf/ https://postimg.org/image/59i8517hv/ https://postimg.org/image/wldh6dc8j/ https://postimg.org/image/u5g969jjn/


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Updated with measurements:

22" pit to pit
18.5" across shoulders
23" sleeves (about 2" extra to let out if necessary)
31" long

SOLD (pending payment)



Traddy Daddy said:


> I've got a very nice camel hair Brooks blazer for sale. It's a 3/2 roll, patch pocket, natural shouldered beauty (no hook vent unfortunately).
> Size 41R
> $35 includes shipping within CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATED MEASUREMENTS!*

 *12) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

*UPDATED MEASUREMENTS!*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## jzhang0368

Bump, price drop on older items still available



jzhang0368 said:


> Price drop on previously posted items still available. As always, more detailed photos from different angles available by clicking on provided link:
> 
> *$125 -> $95 -> $85 -> $80 Shipped *Dark Navy Aquascutum British style belted trench. Excellent condition no flaws. Wonderful details, especially from the back
> No tagged size but the pictured mannequin is designed for a ~44R suit and the coat fits very well over a shirt or jacket on it.
> 
> Chest - 26.5"
> Lenght - 49"
> Sleeve from armpit (no shoulder seam) - 18"
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/omUYd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$60 -> $50 -> $40 - $35 Shipped
> 
> *Hickey Freeman Silk/Wool blend Glen Plaid with Green and Blue accents
> *Tagged 43L *
> Chest (pit to pit) - 22.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.75"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4m9g5


----------



## jzhang0368

Left out one shirt from yesterday's post.

$20 Shipped
Brooks Brothers Yellow Check 100% Irish Linen shirt. No flaws. Shirt is classic cut
*Tagged Medium*
Chest (pit to pit) - 23.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19.25"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"



http://imgur.com/iVkfp


----------



## WillBarrett

Pics and measurements coming soon....but a beautiful silk/linen/wool blend from Brooks Brothers. Made in Italy. Two button and listed as 46R. Can't any flaw other than the need for a dry cleaning - I'm thinking g $40 or offer shipped. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Just saying a big thank you to Monocle for three lovely ties he sent to me a while back. 
Shipped to my sister in law in Boston, she forgot to bring them with her on her last trip to Europe, so I just saw them on Thursday. Great ties. Thanks.

also, thanks to Dr. L for a great pair of NWT shorts bought through his eBay store.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Before you know it, fall will be here!

*All Fleece in Nice Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*LL Bean Snap-Front Fleece Pullovers
Red and Blue (and Teal?) Yellow is sold!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*VG Condition*
Some pilling at the nylon cuffs and hem; tiniest bit of wear at the elbows.
(TEAL color: Upon further inspection after I was home, I discovered
what looked like tiny moth holes on the lower front, but they can't be
moth holes; there's no melting, so it doesn't appear to be from
sparks or other burn-type damage. Barely noticeable, but I still can't
really sell it, but I will throw it in if you buy the red and blue ones!)

Side Seam Pockets
4-Snap Closure
Elastic Cuffs and Waist
100% Poly; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??* (Medium or Large)
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 12"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Relisting as the original buyer dropped out.

Vintage Woolrich 60/40 in a great orange color. Size med
22.5" across chest
32" long
$65


----------



## WillBarrett

As promised - here's a great jacket I snagged recently.

A beautiful Brooks Brothers linen/silk/wool blend in size 46R. This two-button jacket was soft shoulders was made in Italy. Other than the need for a good dry cleaning, I can't find any flaws, and you've still got a solid month to wear it prior to Labor Day!

As this jacket is only in need of a cleaning, I'm asking $40 or offer shipped.

Measurements are:

Shoulders: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Length: 30"
Sleeves: 24.5" with room to let out.

Pictures are below - thanks and please get in touch!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Terrific wool jacket - get ready for that cooler weather - it'll get here eventually.



WillBarrett said:


> Autumn is on the way - make me an offer so you'll stay warm and stylish.


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP - great options for a classic 3/2 navy sack!



WillBarrett said:


> Four great pieces for you today.
> 
> First off are two red label Jos. A Bank navy Blazers - patch pockets, 3/2 roll / the works! USA made, these are both about a 42L.
> 
> This first one is slightly heavier wool. Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeves: 25"
> Length: 32"
> 
> The second is more of an all season wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 31"
> 
> Each jacket is $40 or offer shipped - and make me a deal for both.
> 
> LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt in maroon.
> 
> Size large - asking $20 shipped or offer.
> 
> Lastly - some Bill's M2 - flat front in size 34 with an inseam around 29". Color is dark olive with a little fading in the back of one leg as pictured. Small oil spot on back pocket. Mostly a beater pair but if you're a shorter trad and could alter them, you'd have a serviceable pair of khakis. Material is softer - maybe chamois cloth?
> 
> Asking $20 or offer shipped.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Posted over the weekend - great OCBD!



WillBarrett said:


> Pictures forthcoming but I have a striped (blue/white) Brooks OCBD in traditional fit 16x33.
> 
> Asking $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Lilly Pulitzer NWOT cotton tie
3.5" width
$25 conus


----------



## Traddy Daddy

A few bits and bobs, all prices include shipping within CONUS.

BB makers, a tiny bit of wear on the collar but otherwise in excellent shape. Size 15 1/2 x 3
$25



BB Makers red uni stripe end on end. 
15 1/2 X 3
$25



Gitman Bros Vintage ocbd size large

$35



Gant Foxhunt plaid with flap pocket 
Size large
$20


Gant Hugger lightweight ocbd
Size med
$20



Ralph Lauren madras shirt
Size small but more like a med
$20



Pringle of Scotland cashmere v neck
Size 40
$35



Vintage Alan Paine cashmere v neck
Size 40
Tiny moth nibble on shoulder but otherwise in great shape
$25


----------



## cellochris

Traddy Daddy,

Would you please provide P2P, shoulder, waist and sleeve for the following:

Gitman Bros Vintage ocbd size large 
Gant Hugger lightweight ocbd
Pringle of Scotland cashmere v neck

Or PM me!

-Chris


----------



## gamma68

cellochris said:


> Traddy Daddy,
> 
> Would you please provide P2P, shoulder, waist and sleeve for the following:
> 
> Gitman Bros Vintage ocbd size large
> Gant Hugger lightweight ocbd
> Pringle of Scotland cashmere v neck


As a note to new sellers, measurements such as those requested above should be given for all items. For ties, provide total length and the width of the blade. Also, "fits like a medium" is relative and not very informative--measurements are the best way to indicate size.

Take a few minutes and take a glance back at several pages of listings to see how other seasoned sellers have listed their items. They are examples of best practices.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New type Brooks Brothers White OCBD. Unlined collar, MOP buttons, side gusset. Retail $140. Madison Fit which is the new Regular (Slimmer than Traditional, fuller than Slim) *17.5-34, 17.5-35*. P2P approx 27.5 *$52*


New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Regent Fit White Egyptian Cotton Oxford Cloth Cotton Button Down Collar Shirt. Made in USA. Labeled XXL Regular length. Regent means slim fit. Measures *18-35.5*. Measures 26 inches across the chest at armpit level. Use measurement to predict fit. Retail $225. This is a luxury fabric. I rarely see Egyptian cotton used in oxford cloth. This is a substantially heavier weight of fabric compared to the BB oxford cloth used on their standard made in USA shirts. *$52*


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW SELLERS measuring guide!*

This Guide is the Gold Standard for measuring:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket/


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Thanks for this Tweedy Don!



TweedyDon said:


> This Guide is the Gold Standard for measuring:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket/


----------



## jzhang0368

Some nice pickups today, all in great condition, all available.

*$60 Shipped*
Brooks Brothers Blue White Hondstooth. No tagged materials but feels like a wool/silk blend (closer to wool). Wonderful handfeel made in USA. No flaws
*Tagged 41R*
Chest (pit to pit) - 21.5"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.5"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.25"



http://imgur.com/ZvSVm











*$60 Shipped*
Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, dual vents. Sorry about the wrinkling, just needs a press. No flaws, soft handfeel. Made in Thailand
*Tagged 42S*
Chest (pit to pit) - 21.75"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.75"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 23.75"



http://imgur.com/GnFpP











*

$60 Shipped*
Oxxford Clothes Gray White Check Super 120s Sport Coat. Amazing jacket with wonderful handfeel, quarterlined. No flaws
*Untagged size, measures to a 40R*
Chest (pit to pit) - 21.25"
Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.25"
Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.25"
Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 23.75"



http://imgur.com/aPPfF











*$65 Shipped.*
Allen Edmonds Lasalle in Black Calf. Uppers in excellent conditions, a few minor scratches. Original soles in good condition, needs new heels
*Size 8*



http://imgur.com/WFn26











Ties. $10 for the first one, $8 for each subsequent ones shipped. All in good condition. Duck Head, BB Makers, BB Makers



http://imgur.com/jSCdq


----------



## Natty Beau

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack -- Tan Cotton Poplin -- $36 including shipping*

This garment is vintage Brooks Brothers, probably circa 1980s with all the fixings--3/2 roll, natural shoulders, half lining, patch pockets, and two-button cuffs. I hate to part with it but I've outgrown it (sideways, unfortunately) and want to find it a new, tradly home.

I would rate it a 38 or 39 short, and I'm happy to provide complete measurements and additional images upon request.

P.S. I can only guarantee the price above to mailing addresses in the lower 48 states.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hump Day bump...

*All Fleece in Nice Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*LL Bean Snap-Front Fleece Pullovers
Red and Blue (and Teal?) Yellow is sold!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*VG Condition*
Some pilling at the nylon cuffs and hem; tiniest bit of wear at the elbows.
(TEAL color: Upon further inspection after I was home, I discovered
what looked like tiny moth holes on the lower front, but they can't be
moth holes; there's no melting, so it doesn't appear to be from
sparks or other burn-type damage. Barely noticeable, but I still can't
really sell it, but I will throw it in if you buy the red and blue ones!)

Side Seam Pockets
4-Snap Closure
Elastic Cuffs and Waist
100% Poly; Made in ??
*TAGGED: ??* (Medium or Large)
S2S: 21"
P2P: 26"
Sleeve: 34"
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 12"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12 each; Buy both red and blue and the teal is FREE!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## LIer

Natty Beau said:


> This garment is vintage Brooks Brothers, probably circa 1980s with all the fixings--3/2 roll, natural shoulders, half lining, patch pockets, and two-button cuffs. I hate to part with it but I've outgrown it (sideways, unfortunately) and want to find it a new, tradly home.
> 
> I would rate it a 38 or 39 short, and I'm happy to provide complete measurements and additional images upon request.
> 
> P.S. I can only guarantee the price above to mailing addresses in the lower 48 states.
> 
> View attachment 16365


Have I missed the asking price somehow?


----------



## Reuben

LIer said:


> Have I missed the asking price somehow?


In the title, $36+shipping. If you're on mobile you might not be able to see it.


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming soon - two nice 3/2 sack suits. The left is a three piece from Southwick. The right is from BB Golden Fleece.



Here we go. Two terrific trad suits both of which are likely to fit a taller fellow. All offers are welcome!

First up is a terrific 3/2 sack from Southwick made for the late Birmingham haberdasher Sons & Harwell. This three piece suit includes waist coat and flat-front, cuffed pants. One repair needed on back vent; please see the picture. You might call this flannel - it's definitely a cold weather suit. Custom-made so no printed measurements but they're listed below. Asking $100 or offer shipped.



Jacket measurements:

Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 34"
Sleeve: 26.5"

Pants:
Waist is just over 19" with nothing to let out
Inseam: 33"


Next is a very nice older Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack. Nice plaid pattern with flat front, cuffed trousers. Made in USA. Marked 42L with 37W. No brace buttons, alas, but otherwise perfect. Asking $80 or offer shipped.



Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 34"
Sleeves: 26"

Waist: 18.5"
Inseam: 31"

Please PM if interested - want to make sure I get all photos and measurements right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIer

Reuben said:


> In the title, $36+shipping. If you're on mobile you might not be able to see it.


Thanks, you're right. Mobile, and I can't see it


----------



## WillBarrett

Should note on the above listed sack suits that I'm leaving them up for the weekend - no bites by Sunday and they're heading to eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCrewfan

Price drop.


JCrewfan said:


> I am selling my Florsheim Kenmoor shoes. These are from the Imperial line. Size is 8.5 D. They are in very good condition as the photos illustrate. *$30 shipped* (CONUS).


----------



## cellochris

JCrewfan said:


> Price drop.


JCrewfan, do those fit like a 8.5D Barrie last? If so PM me.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

*Brooks Brothers Slim Fit Polos - M*

Up for sale I have six Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polos. They are all slim fit, size medium. Colors: Navy, White, Green, Pink, Light Blue, & Yellow. Some have never been worn, others worn only a few times. These just don't fit me right.

$65, shipped for the lot. I only want to sell the lot together. Thanks.


----------



## gamma68

SouthernLiveOak said:


> Up for sale I have six Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polos. They are all slim fit, size medium. Colors: Navy, White, Green, Pink, Light Blue, & Yellow. Some have never been worn, others worn only a few times. These just don't fit me right.
> 
> $65, shipped for the lot. I only want to sell the lot together. Thanks.


SouthernLiveOak, I'm interested in these shirts but apparently you aren't able to receive PMs?

Could you provide pit-to-pit and total length (from bottom of collar to bottom hem from the back) for a representative shirt? Are they all the same size or have any shrunk? Any stains or flaws? Thanks.


----------



## FLMike

SouthernLiveOak said:


> Up for sale I have six Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polos. They are all slim fit, size medium. Colors: Navy, White, Green, Pink, Light Blue, & Yellow. Some have never been worn, others worn only a few times. These just don't fit me right.
> 
> $65, shipped for the lot. I only want to sell the lot together. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 16385
> View attachment 16386


Seems as though you can't get PMs. I'll take the lot if gamma doesn't buy them. Just PM me your PayPal address. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Marshall

I am looking for a tailored fit cuff link shirt of any color/pattern with a white collar. Not looking for a full-retail price shirt, though. Arm length needs to be a 36/37, and a neck size of 16 1/2. I know that is not a common size combination. If anyone has one or knows where I can locate one, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## jzhang0368

Bump, price drop


jzhang0368 said:


> Some nice pickups today, all in great condition, all available.
> *$65 Shipped
> Brooks Brothers Slate Blue / Brown Windowpane wool suit. No flaws, great feel to the hand with a slight nap.
> Tagged 44L 38W, measures more like a 44R
> Chest (pit to pit) - 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.25"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 26.25"
> 
> Pant Waist (across opening) - 19"
> Inseam - 30.25" + 2" if you take out the cuff
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QzW7E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60 Shipped
> J Crew (from 2000) . This one's a doosey, was really hoping it would fit but it's too big. Stunning, no flaws.
> Tagged Large, measures to a 44R
> Chest (pit to pit) - 23"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 31.25"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25.5"
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eByE2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 Shipped
> Hickey Freeman "Boardroom" . Great texture to the fabric, no flaws.
> Tagged 42R
> Chest (pit to pit) - 22.25"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.25"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 25"
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qVziG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 Shipped
> Brooks Brothers Stone Cotton Sport Coat made in USA. Doesn't have a but pretty sure this is just cotton based on the fabric. No flaws
> Tagged 46L
> Chest (pit to pit) - 24"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 20.375"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 32.75"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 26.75"
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TukPW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 Shipped
> Brooks Brothers Beige / Blue Plaid Sport Coat. 100% wool no flaws
> Tagged 38S
> Chest (pit to pit) - 20"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.25"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.5"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24"
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/k6EaI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 Shipped
> Brooks Brothers Stone Cotton Sport Coat made in Philippines. Similar to previous one but different size and I think slightly different era. No flaws
> Tagged 39R
> Chest (pit to pit) - 20.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.625"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.25"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.75"
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uXeWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No detailed pictures yet or measurements but if you're interested shoot me a PM and I'll get them to you.
> 
> $60 Shipped
> Brooks Brothers 346 (Factory store) Wool (70%) / Cashmere (30%) black long coat. Great condition, no flaws. Would categorize the size as a L/XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 Shipped
> Southern Tide Aqua/Yellow with button down collar. No flaws. Tagged Large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> $50 Shipped*
> Brooks Brothers Blue White Hondstooth. No tagged materials but feels like a wool/silk blend (closer to wool). Wonderful handfeel made in USA. No flaws
> *Tagged 41R*
> Chest (pit to pit) - 21.5"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 18.5"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 30.75"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 24.25"
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZvSVm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$50 Shipped*
> Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer, dual vents. Sorry about the wrinkling, just needs a press. No flaws, soft handfeel. Made in Thailand
> *Tagged 42S*
> Chest (pit to pit) - 21.75"
> Shoulder (seam to seam from back) - 19"
> Length (from bottom of collar) - 29.75"
> Sleeve (from shoulder seam to cuff) - 23.75"
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GnFpP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$50 Shipped.*
> Allen Edmonds Lasalle in Black Calf. Uppers in excellent conditions, a few minor scratches. Original soles in good condition, needs new heels
> *Size 8*
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WFn26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ties. $10 for the first one, $8 for each subsequent ones shipped. All in good condition. Duck Head, BB Makers, BB Makers
> 
> Detailed Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jSCdq


----------



## rangerset

Are you open to possible trade for Pringle cashmere gray sweater! Contact with email address.

Cheers,
Rangerset


----------



## CMDC

Florsheim Imperial #8 Shell Cordovan Longings
Size 11 C
Very good condition. Uppers with no cuts or cracks. Heels with some wear but no immediate need for replacement.
A nice workhorse pair of shells.

$80 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*BRAND NEW, UNWORN, CHRONOLOGIA WATCH!*


*
Ski Chronograph R002 Model*​
I'm delighted to be able to pass on today a *BRAND NEW IN BOX, UNWORN*, *Chronologia "Ski Chronograph" R002 *model watch that is still *UNDER WARRANTY!*

This watch has quite literally never been removed from its box, and dates from late 2015. It comes with everything--the original carry-case box, the instruction manual, the flashlight-keyring, and the original uncompleted warranty card, which you can fill out once you receive it.

This is a lovely, functional watch, powered by a quartz Swiss movement. It is water resistant to 300M and has three sundials on the face, as well as a date function. It is held on a grey silicon strap, and has been engineered to resist both cold and humidity. The hour markers and hands glow brightly in the dark as they are equipped with Trigalight Illumination tubes. More information about this model can be found here:

https://test.chronologia-watches.com/en/16-ski-chronograph-series#navigate_collection

This retails for $335. *I'm asking just $85, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Note: This watch is Brand New, Boxed, and Unworn, and so does NOT come with batteries installed in either the watch or the flashlight!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Trad Eyeglasses!*

*I have two lovely pairs of eyeglasses to pass on today--including a wonderful pair of Oliver Peoples, Riley Model, with clip-on shades! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Oliver Peoples eyeglasses. Riley R. model. Excellent condition. Come complete with case and clip on shades. Perfect for summer! The left arm is inscribed: OV5004 1003 COCO 45[]20145. CLAIMED!



 

2) Grey plastic, no lenses. The right arm is inscribed 5 3/4. Asking just $35.


----------



## jzhang0368

Came across some cool NOS (new old stock) Florsheim Imperial made in USA Wingtips from an estate sale. Sadly not the vcleat monsters of the 60s and 70s, these are from the late 90s. Still a gorgeous shoe, they don't make them like this anymore. Slight creasing from being tried on but obviously unworn otherwise as you can tell by the soles.

These are burgundy calf.

Size is 10 EEE. Asking *$125 shipped *for these, PM me if you'd like to make an offer. Follow the link for more detailed pictures. Thanks!

Detailed Pictures:


http://imgur.com/EB2yI


----------



## jzhang0368

A few other vintage things.

*$50 Shipped* - Size 10.5D
70s (based on receipt) Florsheim Imperial Black & White montstrap spectators. Shoes are in good condition but needs some conditioner. Stored with shoe trees. Nailed heel. Some faint staining along the edges, not visiible when worn (see detailed pictures through link.

Detailed Pictures:


http://imgur.com/5IEtu











Anybody like hats? A few vintage top hats all size 7 1/4. Front and center is Olive Green Royal Stetson with original box (*$60 Shipped*). Right is North Sea Tweed 100% wool (*$40 Shipped*). Left is from a local Philadelphia shop (Spaeth Hats) black felt top hat (*$30 Shipped*).

Detailed Pictures:


http://imgur.com/eDNlM


----------



## thegovteach

jzhang0368 said:


> A few other vintage things.
> 
> *$50 Shipped* - Size 10.5D
> 70s (based on receipt) Florsheim Imperial Black & White montstrap spectators. Shoes are in good condition but needs some conditioner. Stored with shoe trees. Nailed heel. Some faint staining along the edges, not visiible when worn (see detailed pictures through link.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/5IEt
> Anybody like hats? A few vintage top hats all size 7 1/4. Front and center is Olive Green Royal Stetson with original box (*$60 Shipped*). Right is North Sea Tweed 100% wool (*$40 Shipped*). Left is from a local Philadelphia shop (Spaeth Hats) black felt top hat (*$30 Shipped*).
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eDNlM


If my noggin' was just a little smaller....


----------



## Congresspark

*Anglo American 406 frame and clip on*

I have a set of very lightly used black Anglo America 406 45 21 frames (currently with Rx sunglass lenses, of no use to anyone), as well as a set of clip ons that will work with these or similar frames.

I can't post pics at the moment, but send a pm, and I'll send some your way. Here's what the clip ons look like: https://www.eyeglasses.com/eyeglasses/anglo-american-aa406-sunglass-clip.html. Mine are the brown with green lenses. The clips can be adjusted to fit slightly different frame sizes; I crimped them down a little for my now defunct AA 406s.

And here's the catalog pic of the frames: https://www.eyeglasses.com/eyeglasses/anglo-american-aa406.html.

Cases for both.

Let's say $75. shipped for the frame, 50 for the clips, 110 for both. Continental USA please.

Photos added:

https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jo...tml?sort=3&o=0
https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_1468_zpshzdve4w3.jpg.html?o=3
https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_1467_zpstrglc3yc.jpg.html?o=3
https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_1470_zpsj0g0bolx.jpg.html?o=1


----------



## Steve Smith

Just a note for you sellers...

You will have more success if you include shots of the inner brand label of jackets and the soles of shoes. These things give a lot of info of interest to a reasonably knowledgeable buyer.


----------



## immanuelrx

Steve Smith said:


> Just a note for you sellers...
> 
> You will have more success if you include shots of the inner brand label of jackets and the soles of shoes. These things give a lot of info of interest to a reasonably knowledgeable buyer.


I am not a seller, but thank you Steve Smith for your suggestions. It shows that a regular seller can still be a gentleman and help out fellow forum members regarding selling. It speaks to your character.


----------



## jzhang0368

Steve, just wondering if this was directed toward my posts. I include a link to a photo album for all my items that include detailed photos of labels. Since I usually post 5+ per listing I did not want to hog thread space. If you think people usually miss that detail and it's more helpful to include the photos in the actually post I'll start doing that from now on. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

jzhang0368 said:


> Since I usually post 5+ per listing I did not want to hog thread space.


You can post all of the photos with the listing, just spoiler all of them but the main photo.


----------



## jzhang0368

drlivingston said:


> You can post all of the photos with the listing, just spoiler all of them but the main photo.


Good idea. Could you tell me what the BBCode or HTML is for the spoiler? Is it just [SOILER]? Couldn't find it on the forum reply tool


----------



## drlivingston

jzhang0368 said:


> Good idea. Could you tell me what the BBCode or HTML is for the spoiler? Is it just [SOILER]? Couldn't find it on the forum reply tool


Yes, or below the reply box, you can click on the "Go Advanced" tab and you will see the "S" option that allows you to spoiler pics.


----------



## jzhang0368

drlivingston said:


> Yes, or below the reply box, you can click on the "Go Advanced" tab and you will see the "S" option that allows you to spoiler pics.


 Thanks!


----------



## wacolo

*BUMP BUMP
*


wacolo said:


> All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking.
> 
> $10 each North Carolina and Alabama state flag fobs Brand new and probably made by Volunteer Traditions. Each measures about 1.25 x 4.
> https://postimg.org/image/s4l47oy0j/ https://postimg.org/image/t9f6d2khf/
> 
> $18 Gitman Brothers Linen Sportshirt Medium 100% linen with a nice heft to it. I will call the color parchment with stripes of gray, brown and burnt orange. Clean with no holes or stains. Sized as a medium and measure to...
> Chest 23
> Shoulder 19.75
> Sleeve from shoulder 23.5
> https://postimg.org/image/y0aghcnxv/ https://postimg.org/image/q4zx2jeb7/ https://postimg.org/image/83gs4qkab/
> 
> $16 Madras Sport Shirt Large Made in the USA by J.M. Hollander. Broken in but with lots of life left. No holes or stains.
> Chest 23.75
> Shoulder 18
> Sleeve from Shoulder 9
> https://postimg.org/image/bczsoxxrn/ https://postimg.org/image/b1icc6hbn/ https://postimg.org/image/9azbaozsj/
> 
> $18 Vineyard Vines Polo Large Cotton pique in light purple and white. Clean with no issues.
> Chest 23
> Shoulder 18
> Sleeve from shoulder 9.5
> https://postimg.org/image/il6u0hl4j/
> https://postimg.org/image/sjrsmyuk3/ https://postimg.org/image/sl1qgdwdv/
> 
> $20 Gitman Brothers Gingham Sport Shirt Large Blue and White gingham in 100% cotton. Buttondown collar and barrel cuffs. Clean with no stains or holes. Sized as a large and measures to....
> Chest 25.75
> Shoulder 21
> Sleeve from shoulder 24.25
> Neck 16
> https://postimg.org/image/f340vkz03/ https://postimg.org/image/3s1d77s4z/ https://postimg.org/image/xl8dftgs3/
> 
> $18 Peter Millar Seersucker Shorts 36 Clean and ready to go in 100% Cotton Seersucker. The fabric is a check in blue, green and white. Flat front with no stains or issues.
> Waist 36
> Inseam 9
> https://postimg.org/image/iudlhwcoj/ https://postimg.org/image/9b3wofp6b/ https://postimg.org/image/nvkzj9k4z/ https://postimg.org/image/x4n5tdt0z/
> 
> $30 Sebago Docksides 10M Classic with very minimal wear. A little bit of creasing to the uppers and virtually none to the soles.
> https://postimg.org/image/m8r6kaipf/ https://postimg.org/image/59i8517hv/ https://postimg.org/image/wldh6dc8j/ https://postimg.org/image/u5g969jjn/


----------



## efdll

Monocle, your mailbox is full.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
> Made in USA
> 17.5 x 35
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard Coop Harvard University emblematics
> Both 3 1/4" width
> Navy is silk; burgundy is poly
> $12 conus each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Milano ties
> Made in Italy
> Tie on left is 3 1/2" width; Tie on right is 3 3/4" width
> $17 conus each


----------



## wnh

Prices dropped, again. Make an offer if interested--I'd like to get this stuff gone.



wnh said:


> 1. Vintage Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece suit. Medium charcoal gray with pinstripe. 3/2 sack. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuff. Tagged 41L. Has a wallet stain on the right back pocket lining. Back of the vest (not pictured) is wrinkled up at the bottom--probably just needs a good steaming. Any spots in the photos are just from the camera. Asking *$100 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 26 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 33
> Inseam: 31
> Outseam: 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers poplin suit. This is not a suit proper, but was pieced together from a jacket and trousers purchased separately. I have included a picture of the jacket lapel (left) laid on top of the trousers (right) for comparison purposes; they look the same to me. Jacket is a 3/2 sack, lower patch pockets. Trousers are 55% cotton/45% polyester. My guess is that the jacket is something similar, given the care requirements tag. My wife let out a little over an inch from the jacket sleeves, leaving a faint line marking the original cuff location. Perhaps this can be worked out, or perhaps you'll need to shorten the sleeves anyway? Asking *$40 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 30
> 
> Waist: 33
> Inseam: 31
> Outseam: 42 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer. 3/2 sack. Fully lined. Tagged 39R. Has a faint white line (pulled thread?) between the middle and bottom buttons. More noticeable in the photo than in person. A bit of moth (?) damage to the top of the collar. Asking *$25 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulders: 18 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Allen Edmonds 'Byron.' Great shape, beautiful shoes. Haven't been produced for a few years now. Black punch-cap toe. Purchased as seconds, worn perhaps a dozen times. Size 12 D. Asking *$90 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Summer tie lot. All lightweight. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$40 shipped* ($6.67 per tie). Left to right:
> Lands End, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
> Ralph Lauren, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
> Gant cotton plaid, 3"
> Davison's Men's Store, madras plaid, 3"
> Kenneth Gordon, linen print, 3 1/4"
> Lands End, linen print, 3 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$40 shipped* ($6.67 per tie). Left to right:
> Jos A. Bank, printed silk (navy background), 3"
> Austin Manor, Santa motif on navy background, 90% poly/10% silk, 3"
> Robert Talbott, paisley silk, 3 1/2"
> Pendleton, Blackwatch wool plaid, 3"
> Pendleton, Stewart wool plaid, 3"
> J. Crew, navy w/ green double-stripe silk, 3 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long. Asking *$30 shipped* ($5 per tie). Left to right:
> Brooks Brothers, solid black silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
> Brooks Brothers, lavender w/ silver stripe (not a repp stripe), silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
> Gant, silver/navy wide stripe, sort of a raw-ish texture to the silk, 3"
> Ralph Lauren, woven burgundy/dark olive/yellow-ish stripe, silk, 2 3/4" (54" long)
> Ralph Lauren, woven navy/burgundy/light blue pattern, silk, 2 3/4"
> Chaps, chocolate brown w/ light blue and silver alternating striping, silk, 3 1/2"


----------



## Evanparker

Hey guys, long time trad-sale thread lurker.

I have a few things I may be posting in the next few weeks. Besides this one, a lot of J Press ties, a G9 Baracuta Jacket, and maybe a few other trad do dads.

EDIT: THESE SHIRTS ARE SOLD. 8/16/16

First one is a set of "15-4" (15" sleeve-34" neck) Brooks Brothers have-to iron oxford shirts. all blue, one striped. These are all in excellent used shape, with no stains i can find anywhere. They are from back before they had "fits". If you had to compare it to the fits they have now, it would have a 'traditional' fit. They are all the same fit, construction, and fabrics, despite one having a different color tag.

EDIT: THESE SHIRTS ARE SOLD. 8/16/16

$60 shipped to your door, USA only. Paypal me at [email protected]. Thanks!

whole album here, detailing all 4 shirts front and back


http://imgur.com/Q2sit



















EDIT: THESE SHIRTS ARE SOLD. 8/16/16


----------



## Evanparker

Brooks Brothers, J Press ties $12 ea, shipped to your door. the one on the far right is a little rougher than the others.
just paypal me at [email protected] and say which number from the left it you want and we'll be good.
full size image here

edit: i added this size and length info 8/10/16
There is an album with images of the fronts of these ties. they really don't have much if any wear on them.

the tie with the boats on it is 3-1/8" wd, the rest are all 3-1/4" wd.

length, # from the left
#1 - 55" lg
#2 - 54" lg
#3- 53" lg
#4 - 52" lg
#5 - 52" lg
#6 - 55" lg
#7 - 55" lg
#8 - 54" lg


----------



## gamma68

Evanparker said:


> Brooks Brothers, J Press ties $12 ea, shipped to your door. the one on the far right is a little rougher than the others.
> just paypal me at [email protected] and say which number from the left it you want and we'll be good.
> full size image here


Tie blade width on each? Condition issues?


----------



## Michael Marshall

Evanparker said:


> Brooks Brothers, J Press ties $12 ea, shipped to your door. the one on the far right is a little rougher than the others.
> just paypal me at [email protected] and say which number from the left it you want and we'll be good.
> full size image here


What do the front of the ties look like as far as condition?


----------



## Evanparker

Michael Marshall said:


> What do the front of the ties look like as far as condition?


will put all this info up at 5PM eastern. I am at work.


----------



## Evanparker

another thing i've been musing about selling is this J PRESS chesterfield with herringbone pattern wool. It's a really amazing coat. I think it's a 40R, the armpit to armpit is about 22-1/2", but I need to double check the rest of the actual measurements. 
*EDIT: THE SLEEVE LENGTH IS 24" LG, AND THE LENGTH FROM THE BOTTOM OF COAT TO THE BACK BASE OF THE COLLAR IS 42" LG

*edit: price probably like $100 plus actual shipping cost.

https://i.imgur.com/ZCkih2C.jpg (Iarger picture)


----------



## Evanparker

$30 shipped harvard Coop harris tweed. 42R has some moth bites and is a little rough, but it's really neat.


----------



## gamma68

Some friendly advice for new sellers: post measurements with listed items. A garment might have been altered, so the tag may not reflect actual measurements. Post photos of the front of the items, not just the back. Look over items carefully for damage or flaws, then describe them. Provide full information when posting.

Members will be more apt to make a purchase when these things are done.


----------



## Congresspark

*Bump*

SOLD

Bump (the one and only, I promise). Please feel free to make an offer. I'd particularly like to get those clip ons (they're very nice and useful) out of my kitchen drawer and into the hands of somebody who could use them. Will consider trades for a winter weight navy blazer, Harris or Donegal jackets in good wearable condition in the 42-44R range.



Congresspark said:


> I have a set of very lightly used black Anglo America 406 45 21 frames (currently with Rx sunglass lenses, of no use to anyone), as well as a set of clip ons that will work with these or similar frames.
> 
> I can't post pics at the moment, but send a pm, and I'll send some your way. Here's what the clip ons look like: https://www.eyeglasses.com/eyeglasses/anglo-american-aa406-sunglass-clip.html. Mine are the brown with green lenses. The clips can be adjusted to fit slightly different frame sizes; I crimped them down a little for my now defunct AA 406s.
> 
> And here's the catalog pic of the frames: https://www.eyeglasses.com/eyeglasses/anglo-american-aa406.html.
> 
> Cases for both.
> 
> Let's say $75. shipped for the frame, 50 for the clips, 110 for both. Continental USA please.
> 
> Photos added:
> 
> https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jo...tml?sort=3&o=0
> https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_1468_zpshzdve4w3.jpg.html?o=3
> https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_1467_zpstrglc3yc.jpg.html?o=3
> https://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jordan_smith24/media/IMG_1470_zpsj0g0bolx.jpg.html?o=1


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

SouthernLiveOak said:


> Up for sale I have six Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polos. They are all slim fit, size medium. Colors: Navy, White, Green, Pink, Light Blue, & Yellow. Some have never been worn, others worn only a few times. These just don't fit me right.
> 
> $65, shipped for the lot. I only want to sell the lot together. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 16385
> View attachment 16386


These have sold. I am sorry for any confusion related to contacting me. There was a glitch with the system, which has been resolved.


----------



## gamma68

SouthernLiveOak said:


> These have sold. I am sorry for any confusion related to contacting me. There was a glitch with the system, which has been resolved.


Uhh .......... ok.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack navy flannel blazer with hook vent and two patch pockets

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length BOC: 30.5
Sleeve: 25.5

$48 conus



















Brooks Brothers repp 3.75" width
$16 conus


----------



## immanuelrx

Clearing out my closet, I have a few things to sell. First up is a sports coat i purchased from CMDC. Here is his posting:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Informal-Trad-Thrift-Store-Exchange/page1090

As everything I have purchased from him, I was happy with the purchase. Unfortunately The sleeves were a tad short and there was no room left to let out.

Brooks Brothers soft wool sportcoat--large glenplaid of khaki, brown, and dark slate blue
Made in USA
2 button, darted

Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23.5

$40 conus OBO


























Even though I am in Korea, I have access to the US postal system here. No issues getting this item to you in the states.


----------



## immanuelrx

I currently have 6 BNIB Jos A. Bank Shoe trees in the medium size. I am asking for 10 each, 3 for 25. SOLD

















I also have a Large sized shoe tree from Jos A Bank that I briefly used. They are free. You just have to pay for shipping. 5 USD maximum.

Second it a Brooks Brothers Dobby sport shirt in the Regent fit. Sized medium. I tried it on and that is it.

$25 conus OBO SOLD


















Here is the link to the shirt on the Brooks Brothers website for the shirt.

As stated earlier, I have access to the US postal system so shipping is easy and is the same as shipping within the united states. Any questions, please pm me.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*7) WONDERFUL Vintage Summer Plaid Jacket!*

Who made this jacket? I've no idea... but it's clearly from the 1960s, judging by the lining and the subdued yet bold classic guncheck plaid! This is the perfect jacket to carry you through the late summer and into Fall; although there is no fabric content listed this is either lightweight wool, or, more likely, a wool-cotton blend, judging by the texture. It's certainly lighter weight and so perfect for warmer days.

The colorway and patterning are lovely, being checked in shades of burnished chestnut, dark peat, and autumnal bracken. It's also a rare two button sack jacket, with a centre vent and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
9) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*
10) Pure Silk Lightweight Brown Broken Herringbone Jacket*

This is lovely! Although this is confusingly labelled both "Pure Silk" and "Pure Wool" it's clear that this is a lighter weight pure silk jacket, which is perfect for Spring, the cooler days of summer, and the warmer days of early Fall. The cloth is a lovely brown broken bone herringbone weave with very subtle mustard and russet overchecking. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8





     

*12) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

*UPDATED MEASUREMENTS!*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*13) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*14) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*15) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $17.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## gamma68

*GORGEOUS BROOKS BROTHERS WOOL JACKET*
USA-made, tagged 44R, please see actual measurements

Really handsome colorway -- dark blue-green with navy/yellow/sky blue windowpane.

Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined, single vent, two interior pockets, subtle darts, minimal shoulder padding. A lighter wool suited for three-season wear.

Absolutely no flaws, practically brand new condition.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 46"
Waist: 45"
Sleeve: 24.5" + 2.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"

*Asking $50 CONUS*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping in a Priority Mail box. The boxes these shirts come in are extra long and are not included in the sale.
*White Egyptian Cotton
Detachable Wing Collar
Studs to attach collar
Pique Bib Front and Cuffs
Correct Single Cuffs
Retail $225*

From the box: _*Taken from Brooks Brothers' archives, this full dress shirt is appropriate for black or white tie occasions. We have chosen to use a detachable collar for this full dress shirt in order to maintain its formal character. To ensure an elegant and crisp facade, it features a highly starched placket with a side chest vent. The facade is further enhanced by a button tab at the bottom of the shirt, which allows the shirt to be secured to the trousers.*_

*BB Golden Fleece Authentic Full Dress Shirt $80.*

Choose from the following sizes:

14.5-33 
15-34 Regular
15.5-33 Regular
16-35 Regular
16-36 Regular
17-35 Regular
17-36 Regular

Some of the Regular Fit shirts have Madison labels, others are color keyed purple print which means Regular Fit.



More pics if desired:


Spoiler


----------



## JCrewfan

Last call. These go to goodwill next week.


JCrewfan said:


> I am selling my Florsheim Kenmoor shoes. These are from the Imperial line. Size is 8.5 D. They are in very good condition as the photos illustrate. *Sold*.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with drops...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

A note of public commendation to FLMike for being an excellent customer when we ran into a mixup due to my errors. He was most understanding as I worked to correct the situation in a less than ideal manner. Many thanks to him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

GRAIL ALERT!!!

Brooks Brothers blackwatch madras 3/2 sack sport coat

Pit to Pit. 22.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25.5

SOLD!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ WONDERFUL!


----------



## gamma68

*TWO ITEMS -- NOS WITH TAGS*

*SAKS FIFTH AVE. 100% WOOL SWEATER
*Made in England. It is not labeled as such but I'd be very surprised if it weren't Shetland wool.

Tagged XL, please see measurements -- it could work for a size L

This sweater is in a fantastic heathered purple. Saddle shoulders, new old stock with an old Saks tag still attached. Absolutely no flaws--ready to wear.

Actual measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 23.5"
Sleeve: 37" (cuff unrolled), 34.5" (cuff rolled)
Length: 27.75"

*CLAIMED*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

JOHNSTONS OF ELGIN CASHMERE DRIVING CAP*

100% Cashmere (wonderfully soft), woven in Scotland.
Tagged size M, 7-1/8
New with old Johnstons tag with absolutely no flaws.

Johnstons retails these new for $110.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## jzhang0368

*$35 Shipped*. Brooks Brothers 'Hudson' Madras Pants no flaws
Tagged Size 33x30
Measuresments (laid flat):
Waist - 16.75"
Inseam - 29.5" with an addition 1" under hem

Detailed photos in spoiler or in the following link:


http://imgur.com/l9mqd













Spoiler


----------



## JDL II

*Click pictures for larger view*









Size 12 D Alden Leisure Handsewn Loafer
- Horween color 8 shell cordovan upper
- $250









Size 11.5 A Alden 663 Tassel Loafer
- Burgundy Calfskin upper
- light wear
- $200


----------



## WillBarrett

Hope to get some pictures up after lunch but I'll have a nice Corbin 3/2 navy sack with patch pockets for sale. Size is roughly 41R or 42R. Union made in the USA. Half-lined and no hook vent, alas, which seems common with Corbin jackets.

Just a heads up for any interested parties - looking for something in the range of $35 with shipping included. Make a reasonable offer and it's yours.

Measurements:

Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24" with room
Length: 29.5"

Pictures. One flaw in back tail as noted.


----------



## HerrDavid

pre-eBay pump!



HerrDavid said:


> Fall is just around the corner! Here are some things to help you get ready.
> 
> *2 NEW w/tags Harley Shetland Sweaters (Clipper Blue & Pecan), sz Medium -- $70 (each) shipped
> *Made in Scotland w/Saddle Shoulders.
> I bought these new from an overseas seller, but the medium was a little too big for me. Given the expense of return shipping, I'm reselling instead.
> 
> 
> Chest: 21
> Length: 27
> 
> *NEW w/tags M2 Bills Khakis 8 Wale Cords, 31 (unfinished), color: Cement -- $55 shipped*
> Purchased a few seasons ago before went south.
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW w/tags Brooks Brothers Clark Fit 14 Wale Cords, 33x32, color: tan -- $40 shipped
> 
> **
> 
> NEW made-in-England Combat Harrington/Baracuta style jacket, sz Small -- $50 SOLD
> *As sported (here) rather handsomely by our own Shaver, I bought this jacket direct from Ben Nevis for $54 (+$18 shipping). Very happy with the quality (and price), but the size didn't quite work for me. Selling here to avoid return shipping to the UK. Never worn besides try-on.
> 
> 
> Chest: 22 & 1/4
> Length: 25 & 1/2
> *
> Vintage Brooks Brothers Tan Corduroy Jacket, 38L -- $40
> *An eBay purchase that didn't work out for me. Nice and slouchy, featuring a 3/2 roll (but darted, alas) with great shoulders, this is labeled as coming from the Brooks boys department, but it definitely fits big (or, at least, bigger) boys. For example, it fits me--a 38S--in the shoulders and chest, but strangely--given its labeled provenance--is much too long for me. That's why I guestimate it at a 38L--but see measurements below. Also, note that there is some discoloration around the buttons and two spots--one on the back, near the right bottom hem and one on the back of the right hand sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest: 20
> Shoulder: 17 &1/2
> Sleeve: 23 & 3/4
> Length: 29 & 1/2 (which sounds like a Regular, but it hangs on my frame like a Long for some reason.)


----------



## gamma68

*MID-1960s HARRIS TWEED, SACK CUT*

Here's a wonderful Harris Tweed that is more than initially meets the eye.

Vintage undarted Harris Tweeds are becoming harder to come by every day. This one has a modest 3/2 roll (call it a 2.5 roll) and is in perfect condition.

Made for the long-gone McFarlin's Clothing of Rochester, NY, this jacket features two-button cuffs, two interior pockets and is half-lined. The interior union tag dates it circa 1962-68.

From a short distance, the cloth simply appears to be charcoal. But a close look shows it's woven with a intricate melange of colors. The weaver put something really special into this cloth. It's the kind of tweed that doesn't seem to be made anymore.

Actual measurements:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

This was an exchange purchase that didn't work out for me, so I'm offering it at the same price paid.

*Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## CMDC

*DROP...*



CMDC said:


> Florsheim Imperial #8 Shell Cordovan Longings
> Size 11 C
> Very good condition. Uppers with no cuts or cracks. Heels with some wear but no immediate need for replacement.
> A nice workhorse pair of shells.
> 
> $75 conus


----------



## Monocle

Hello gents.

Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Border Tweed. 

Slightly wider lapels with swells.

Unsized but consistent with a 40R with a slightly long-ish length. Please check measurements for fit.

Chest: 21.5"
Length: 32"
Shoulder: 17.5"
Sleeve: 25"

$50 shipped CONUS, offer, or trade!
My current trade interests: Vests (XL) *cashmere would be great . OCBD of quality 17 x 34/35,
Trousers or Cords 40W x 32L - Vintage is ok. No skinny or tailored fit.


----------



## efdll

Monocle, your mailbox is full.


----------



## Monocle

efdll said:


> Monocle, your mailbox is full.


Apologies! I was unaware. Mailbox is cleared. Thanks!
If a message was sent, and lost, please resend. I have not received messages in a couple of weeks I guess. :badpc:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sunday Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

PRICE DROPS



gamma68 said:


> *GORGEOUS BROOKS BROTHERS WOOL JACKET*
> USA-made, tagged 44R, please see actual measurements
> 
> Really handsome colorway -- dark blue-green with navy/yellow/sky blue windowpane.
> 
> Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined, single vent, two interior pockets, subtle darts, minimal shoulder padding. A lighter wool suited for three-season wear.
> 
> Absolutely no flaws, practically brand new condition.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Shoulders: 20"
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 45"
> Sleeve: 24.5" + 2.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"
> 
> *Asking $45 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> *NEW OLD STOCK WITH TAGS*
> 
> *SAKS FIFTH AVE. 100% WOOL SWEATER
> Made in England. It is not labeled as such but I'd be very surprised if it weren't Shetland wool.
> 
> Tagged XL, please see measurements -- it could work for a size L
> 
> This sweater is in a fantastic heathered purple. Saddle shoulders, new old stock with an old Sakstag still attached. Absolutely no flaws--ready to wear.
> 
> Actual measurements:
> Pit-to-pit: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 37" (cuff unrolled), 34.5" (cuff rolled)
> Length: 27.75"
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> *


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Brooks Brothers Camelhair Glen Plaid*

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Camelhair Glen Plaid w/Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and off-white glen plaid with very subtle red and tan overlaid
in a window pane pattern; Very soft fabric!

Brooks Brothers collar tag and union label put this in the 80's - early 90's era.


Click pics for larger view.

   
 


*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
3/2 Sack; Very Natural Shoulders; Single Vent;
Flap pockets; 2 Button Cuffs; Full Lining;
Made in USA; Camelhair
*TAGGED: ?*
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 21"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 23.75" +2"
*PRICE: $40*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Hockey Tom

gamma68 said:


> *TWO ITEMS -- NOS WITH TAGS*
> 
> *SAKS FIFTH AVE. 100% WOOL SWEATER
> *Made in England. It is not labeled as such but I'd be very surprised if it weren't Shetland wool.
> 
> Tagged XL, please see measurements -- it could work for a size L
> 
> This sweater is in a fantastic heathered purple. Saddle shoulders, new old stock with an old Saks tag still attached. Absolutely no flaws--ready to wear.
> 
> Actual measurements:
> Pit-to-pit: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 37" (cuff unrolled), 34.5" (cuff rolled)
> Length: 27.75"
> 
> *Asking $45 CONUS*


How heavy is this sweater? I know that's a subjective question, but would you say it's more of an outer layer or mid layer sweater?


----------



## gamma68

Hockey Tom said:


> How heavy is this sweater? I know that's a subjective question, but would you say it's more of an outer layer or mid layer sweater?


It's not a thin lightweight sweater-- more of an outer layer. Having said that, I wear Shetland-weight sweaters under tweed jackets. This photo is of a different sweater from a couple years ago.

P.S. Purple looks fantastic with a gray herringbone tweed.


----------



## Hockey Tom

While I do love that look you posted, I'm afraid it wouldn't quite work farther south with a thicker sweater.

Edit: Darn it all, my practical side is losing to my sartorial side...sending you a PM.


----------



## gamma68

*CIRCA early 1960s ALEXANDRE HARRIS TWEED
Made in England, broken bone pattern
*
Tailored in London by Alexandre of Oxford St., this is a great example of the thick bullet-proof Harris Tweeds that were once common but sadly seem to no longer be made. Gray broken bone pattern woven with goldenrod accents and a subtle forest green. It also has hacking pockets, which is pretty cool.

As befits its English origins, this true three-button jacket has dual vents and subtle darts. Fully lined with two interior pockets.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other apparent flaws. Fresh from the dry cleaners with new buttons.

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 39" (no more fabric to let out)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I saw a NWT Bert Pulitzer Navy blazer today. The marked size was 37 Short which is a difficult size to find, which is why I'm posting the info here. Drop me a pm if you're interested and I can proxy for you. We can discuss price.


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*

*PERFECT for all of your kids' school supplies!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + tax + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## JCrewfan

*L.L. Bean Boots, Rubber Moc*

Size 8M. Excellent condition. Worn only a handful of times. *Sold.*


----------



## JCrewfan

*Allen Edmonds Park Avenues*

Size 8E. Worn to two interviews and four funerals. There are two light indentions in the leather above the toecap of the left shoe (see photo). They were there when I purchased the shoes. Otherwise, shoes are excellent. $85 shipped.


----------



## JCrewfan

*Brooks Brothers 346 Advantage Chinos, Clark Fit*

Size 32 x 30. Three pair (two khaki, one sand), all in excellent condition. No fraying. Always hung to dry. $65 shipped for all three.


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS MADRAS SHIRT
Tagged size L, made in India*

Measures 24.5" pit-to-pit, 32" length from bottom of collar.

No issues, clean and ready to wear.

*CLAIMED

*


----------



## joenobody0

Hey All,

I have a couple really nice used Brooks Brothers shirts for sale. They are must iron OCBDs, slim fit, USA made, and in size 15.5x34. I have:
1 white
1 blue university stripe.

Worn once and washed three times. Never dried or starched. They have had a second button added to the cuff, about an inch smaller than usual. The original button remains.

I'm asking *$30 each, or take both for $50. Shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Monocle

For the She-Trad. Size 7M - made in Maine USA. These are basically almost never worn, but have been in storage so there are some cosmetics, seen in these pics. Mainly a smear from some patina. Gift her an extra pair for the fall. Shipped* CONUS $27.00*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Just realized that Labor Day is next weekend...

*2 for $25 or All 3 for $33*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Camelhair Glen Plaid w/Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and off-white glen plaid with very subtle red and tan overlaid
in a window pane pattern; Very soft fabric!

Brooks Brothers collar tag and union label put this in the 80's - early 90's era.


Click pics for larger view.

   
 


*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
3/2 Sack; Very Natural Shoulders; Single Vent;
Flap pockets; 2 Button Cuffs; Full Lining;
Made in USA; Camelhair
*TAGGED: ?*
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 21"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 23.75" +2"
*PRICE: $40*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## stewartu

*Lots of Allen Edmonds, sizes 10, 11.5, and 14!*

Bunch of shoes to go. All are in very good shape. None have been polished so a good polishing and conditioning will really bring them back to excellence. Crummy pics, but my laziness is your bargain. Shipping to conus only. Offers entertained and ask if you want additional pics or have questions. All blemishes are in the photos only. These are all really nice shoes.

Allen Edmonds Mansfield in Burgundy. 10 D. Lovely shoes in great shape. $60 shipped conus.

Allen Edmonds Chelsea in black calf. 10D. Again in great shape and lovely shoes. $60 shipped conus.

Allen Edmonds Shelton saddle oxford in 14B. Shoes in great shape. Need a good polishing. $50 shipped conus.

Allen Edmonds Penny Loafer in burgundy, 14B. Great shape. $50 shipped conus.

Allen Edmonds Manchester in burgundy, 14B. Great shape. $50 shipped conus.


----------



## JDL II

Alden LHS Size 11.5 D - $250


----------



## JDL II

Alden 663 Tassel Loafer - Size 12 AA - $200


----------



## JDL II

Brooks Purple label Egytian Cotton - Barrel Cuffs - $25









Lacoste Croc Polo - Size 4 - $15










Brooks Slim Fit - Contrast Cuff - 15.5/33 - $20









PRL Broadcloth Sport Shirt - Size L - $15









Lot of Belts - the LLB and PRL ones are S/M and the Leatherman is sized 34 - $10 each










BB Slim fit Egyptian Cotton - Size 16/34 - French Cuffs - $35










PRL Made in Italy Broadcloth Shirt - Size 15.5/33









Brooks MiUSA OCBD - 16/32 - $25


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC SHIRTS! J. Press, Turnbull & Asser, BB Golden Fleece, Murray's Toggery, more!*

*I have a slew of lovely classic shirts to pass on today, from makers such as Turnbull & Asser, Thresher & Glenny, Brooks Brothers, and some lovely madras from Murray's Toggery Shop!*

​
*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Turnbull & Asser. Pale blue shirt. Size 15.5. Sleeve measures c. 33". This is T&A's traditional and signature three button cuff. Very Good condition; $24.



 

2) Thresher & Glenny. Another shirt from a premier Jermyn Street shirtmaker! White with yellow stripes. French cuffs. Size 15.5. Sleeve: c. 33 1/2. Very Good condition. $24.



  

3) Brooks Brothers Basics OCBD. 16.5 - 34/35. Very Good/Excellent condition. A lovely shade of coral pink! $20.



  

4) Murray's Toggery Shop Madras shirt. The Ivy summer classic, from the classic Ivy summer store! Chest: 22 1/2; sleeve: c.33. Excellent condition. $22.



   

5) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece shirt. Fabric woven in Italy, shirt made in the USA. Excellent condition! Size 16-34. $24.



 

6) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece shirt. Fabric woven in Italy, shirt made in the USA. Excellent condition! Size 16-35. $24.



 

7) Turnbull & Asser. Likely a custom made shirt; this is in excellent condition and has French cuffs! Chest: 23 3/8; sleeve, 33 1/2". Asking just $24.



 

8) Ledbury shirt. Size 16.5. Sleeve: c. 32 1/2. Excellent condition. $20.



 

9) Ratio Clothing shirt. Chest: 22 1/4, sleeve: 32 1/2. Excellent condition. $20.



 

10) Cable Car Clothiers. THE British goods store in SF! Very Good condition. Size 17-33. Just $18!



   

11) J. Press. Size 17-34. Very Good/Excellent condition! Just $25.



 

12) J. Press. Size 17-34. Very Good/Excellent condition. BUTTON DOWN POCKET MODEL! $26.



  

13) J. Press. Size 17-34. Very Good/Excellent condition. BUTTON DOWN POCKET MODEL! $26.



  

14) El Ganso shirt. Mexican, but extremely high quality--certainly superior to regular Brooks' shirts. Chest: 22 1/2; sleeve: c. 34 1/2. Excellent condition. $18.



  

15) Brooks Brothers shirt in Irish linen. Size L. Chest: 23 1/2; sleeve: 34 1/2. Asking just $18.





16) Ralph Lauren short sleeve shirt. Size L. Just $16.


----------



## JDL II

Size 41L Southwick Tweed Sack 3/2 Blazer - $50










Detail










Lot of ties - BB, Ben Silver, Huntington - $15 each










Size S Vineyard Vines Whale Shirt - Blue Uni stripe - $25


















J.Press Pocket Flap OCBD - Size 15.5/33 - $25










Vineyard Vines Club shorts - $15 each

Size 30









Size 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*KJP belt!*

This is a lovely! Made in New England from cotton and silk, with leather tabs and a heavy brass buckle. This is in excellent condition, except for a tiny blemish to the leather, as shown. Size 42; measures 45" excluding the buckle.

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Linen Holland & Holland Shooting Jacket*

*PURE LINEN HOLLAND & HOLLAND SHOOTING JACKET*







*Made in England


Unworn!
*​
This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Established in 1835, Holland & Holland are *the* premier British gunsmiths; indeed, they are one of the premier gunsmiths in the world, offering a full range of bespoke hunting rifles and shotguns. (Yes, the word "bespoke" was intentional; Holland & Holland have offered a bespoke gun making service from the middle of the C19th.) They also offering shooting classes, and, naturally, a range of sporting clothing that is made to the same exactly standards as their guns.... with prices to match.

This beautiful shooting jacket shows clearly why Holland & Holland clothing has the same reputation for beauty and function as its range of weapons. It is, first, cut from pure linen in a light Spring green herringbone pattern. Linen might seem an odd choice for a shooting jacket, and indeed Holland & Holland do focus on tweed clothing. But the shooting season in England starts on the Glorious 12th of August.... and given increasing temperatures tweeds can be unsuitable for summer sport. Moreover, Holland & Holland have equipped hunters that voyage beyond the boundaries of the sceptered isle, and linen is considerably more comfortable to wear while bringing down antelope on the veldt than tweed could ever be!

The fabric is complemented by the cut. This is a REAL shooting jacket, not a fashion item--and so every feature of it works, and works well.... and there are features in this jacket that lesser jackets haven't even dreamed of.

This jacket is cut as a traditional British shooting jacket. It has a three button military front, subtle darts to give it shape in the field, and slanted front hacking pockets. As it is a shooting jacket is also has action-back shoulders for ease of movement when tracking a flying gamebird with uplifted gun. It has a single center vent. The sleeves feature the traditional "paired" button closure; single button cuffs with a button on the back and front so that the sleeve does not look unfinished from behind. All of the buttons are, of course, horn.

It has a fully functional throat latch--which includes a second button below the throat button to ensure that your neck is protected when the collar is closed, a feature that almost no shooting jackets still have.

There is a lot of handwork in this jacket; this is evident on the military grey cloth that reinforces the underside of the collar, and that looks exceptionally handsome when the throat latch is engaged.

The interior of the jacket is just as functional as the exterior. Most impressively it features a split lining; a lining divided at the back with elasticated bands holding it together, so that the lining with not be adversely affected when you're moving your gun quickly into place or tracking gamebirds. (This renders the action back fully functional, and is a feature that lesser shooting jackets never have.) The lining is Holland & Holland's signature lining, in harvest gold with pictures of cartridges labelled "Holland & Holland" throughout. This lining also appears n the underflaps of the two front pockets. The lining is Bemberg. There are three interior pockets in this jacket, with the left-hand lower pocket being a deep game pocket. The closure buttons in the interior are also all horn.

This jacket was, of course, Made in England. It is fully canvassed. It is also in near mint, UNWORN condition; all of the exterior pockets still have their original basting intact. The only tiny blemish is a small pinhole--literally, a pinhole--on the lapel, as shown.

New, this jacket would have cost around $1,800. Given this, I'm offering it at less than 10% of retail--*$185, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2) (This is a genuine, functional, shooting jacket, so the sleeves are longer to allow coverage when your arms are extended.)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## thegovteach

To be a taller man on the Holland & Holland jacket.....and as always GREAT write up TweedyDon.


----------



## DavidW

*HANGER PROJECT SUIT HANGERS

*I moved to a small place with limited closet space. So I'm going to part with 17 like new suit hangers (size 17"). Now's your chance to get these beautiful hangers you've wanted but couldn't afford. Will sell as a whole lot only for $230 including shipping CONUS. For photos, description and retail prices see www.hangerproject.com.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMPS AND ADDS*



gamma68 said:


> *MID-1960s HARRIS TWEED, SACK CUT*
> 
> Here's a wonderful Harris Tweed that is more than initially meets the eye.
> 
> Vintage undarted Harris Tweeds are becoming harder to come by every day. This one has a modest 3/2 roll (call it a 2.5 roll) and is in perfect condition.
> 
> Made for the long-gone McFarlin's Clothing of Rochester, NY, this jacket features two-button cuffs, two interior pockets and is half-lined. The interior union tag dates it circa 1962-68.
> 
> From a short distance, the cloth simply appears to be charcoal. But a close look shows it's woven with a intricate melange of colors. The weaver put something really special into this cloth. It's the kind of tweed that doesn't seem to be made anymore.
> 
> Actual measurements:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 44"
> Waist: 42"
> Sleeve: 25.75"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30"
> 
> This was an exchange purchase that didn't work out for me, so I'm offering it at the same price paid.
> 
> *Asking $40 CONUS*
> 
> *
> GORGEOUS BROOKS BROTHERS WOOL JACKET*
> USA-made, tagged 44R, please see actual measurements
> 
> Really handsome colorway -- dark blue-green with navy/yellow/sky blue windowpane.
> 
> Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined, single vent, two interior pockets, subtle darts, minimal shoulder padding. A lighter wool suited for three-season wear.
> 
> Absolutely no flaws, practically brand new condition.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Shoulders: 20"
> Chest: 46"
> Waist: 45"
> Sleeve: 24.5" + 2.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"
> 
> *Asking $45>>$40 CONUS
> 
> *


*VINTAGE USA FLORSHEIM PEBBLED BLACK WINGTIPS*
*Size 9.5 D*

These are in near mint condition, with no heel wear and very little wear to the soles. Looks like someone wore them on carpet once or twice. No scuffing or cracks on the uppers. No interior footbed impressions. Tongue pads are inserted (full disclosure). Ready to go. Shoe trees not included.

*Asking $35 CONUS*

*SMALL TRAD ALERT - SAVILE ROW*

*CHESTER BARRIE WOOL/CASHMERE JACKET*

This traditional English-made two-button jacket features two-button cuffs, a single vent, subtle darts. Gray with a maroon windowpane and striped with goldenrod and burnt orange. Fully lined with three interior pockets. 85% wool and 15% cashmere. Excellent condition with no flaws.

Measurements:

Chest: 41"
Waist: 38"
Sleeve: 22.5" (+2")
Shoulders: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 28"

*Asking $50 *


----------



## dorji

Hello all!

Here are a few items purchased new a few years ago, in excellent shape with no signs of wear. As always, offers are welcome, and feel free to PM with any questions! Shipping included in asking price.

Fist up is a light blue Harris Tweed made by H Oritsky for O'connells *GONE, THANKS!*. Tagged size is 40L. Perfect condition, purchased as NOS a few years ago. The only issue is that there used to be plastic buttons, and I replaced these with genuine horn in a honey color- but- forgot to replace the ones that hold the little piece of fabric that is the detachable throat latch. One of those buttons broke at the cleaners (jacket is freshly cleaned, Btw). This is barely an issue, but I tell it like it is so there ya go.

Sizing:
P2P = 21"
Waist = 19.5" 
Shoulder = 18.25" GREAT shoulders, very soft
Length = 31.75"
Sleeve = 24.75"
Lapel = 3.5"
Would like $50


Honey-colored horn

best color representation here

see broken bottom button? this is on the inside right hand side of jacket

extreme close-up


Ok, I also have a couple ties that are both 3.5" wide- navy and white cotton from J Press and a red ancient madder from Oconnells'. Both are UK made. $20 for the madder *GONE, THANKS! *, $10 for the cotton *STILL AVAILABLE*.


Finally, an interest check- I have a pair of trousers tailored in England by Bookster that are fully lined and made from 19oz tweed. You can see the tweed here as product 2402 https://shop.hfwltd.com/collection/2. Tweed lovers might as well click just to see a few things 
They are a true size 32" waist by about 32" length. Anyone interested? More photos and details upon request

Thanks for looking!
Ben


----------



## joenobody0

joenobody0 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a couple really nice used Brooks Brothers shirts for sale. They are must iron OCBDs, slim fit, USA made, and in size 15.5x34. I have:
> 1 white
> 1 blue university stripe.
> 
> Worn once and washed three times. Never dried or starched. They have had a second button added to the cuff, about an inch smaller than usual. The original button remains.
> 
> I'm asking *$30 each, or take both for $50. Shipped CONUS.*


Lets get these gone! *$50 for both *and I'll throw in a hardly used blue _traditional fit _BB OCBD in (I think, but need to double check tonight) the same size for free!

Please PM if you want them.


----------



## clemsontiger

My loss is your gain. I've lost a good bit of weight and I'm clearing out the closet. I'm hoping to post some suits and winter jackets eventually. All $15 each CONUS. All 5 for $50.












Small thread pull


----------



## sbdivemaster

Buy today, and I should be able to get it delivered by Labor Day this weekend...

*2 for $25 or All 3 for $33*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

Two yellow wool ties. The Michelson's/Cable Car on the left is darker and 100% wool. The BB is lighter and a silk/wool blend. Nice equestrian theme.

Asking $18 per tie or $30 for both with shipping included. Measurements for both are 55" x 3 3/8".

CABLE CAR TIE SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*15% off anything on Amazon!*

*15% off ANYTHING for sale on Amazon!*



*I'm delighted to offer my fellow members the opportunity to secure 15% off the total cost (price + shipping) of anything for sale on Amazon, shipped directly to your door from the Amazon seller! *

*Please PM me for details!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*20 Classic Jackets--including J.Press stroller, BB Blazers in Loro Piana cloth, Langrock tweed, and more!*

*I have several wonderful jackets to pass on today, including some GRAILS--such as a wonderful J. Press tweed stroller, a beautiful plaid tweed from Langrock, and a classic grey herringbone in Holland & Sherry cloth from Samuelsohn! Plus, seersucker, Tom James bespoke, two Brooks Brothers blazers in Loro Piana cloth, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid 3/2 sack jacket*

SOLD

*THIS IS WONDERFUL! *

Langrock was THE Ivy store in Princeton during the heyday of the Golden Era of Ivy Style; indeed, during the 1980s it ran an ad. boldly proclaiming that it was the ONLY store in America that adhered to the American Look--an utterly unveiled criticism of Press, Brooks, and its local rivals The English Shop, Hilton, and Ballot's. And Langrock meant this; everything it sold was classically Ivy; nothing darted was ever allowed to be sold... a decison that unfortunately led to Langrock's demise when fashions changed.

This jacket shows just why Langrock was so influential. Cut from a beautifully soft woolen cloth in a classic yet bold Glen Plaid in autumnal bracken, peat, and cream, this jacket is absolutely wonderful and utterly Ivy. It is a 3/2 sack--of course!--with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It two button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and features the ever-desirable two patch and flapped front pockets. It has a single centre hook vent. Naturally, it was Made in the USA. It is half-lined.

The exterior tweed is in excellent condition; there is, however, some staining and fraying in the lining at the armpits; the fraying could be easily patched, and not only won't be seen when worn, but can only be seen if you're checking for damage there. Because of this, however, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is an absolute steal at just

*$35, or offer.*

*Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/4









   

*2) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Nick Hilton grey herringbone by Samuelsohn, with HOLLAND & SHERRY cloth!*

*This is stunning!*

It's hard to know where to start in describing this jacket, so let's start with the cloth. An absolutely beautiful classic mid-grey herringbone, the cloth is by Holland & Sherry of Savile Row, London--who justly claim to provide the best cloths in the world. And this is no exception; beautifully soft with a wonderful hand and drape, the quality of this can be seen before it is felt.

The tailoring of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of the cloth that it is cut from. Made by Samuelsohn in Canada, this is impeccable; a three button front with darts, hinting at the English military heritage of Holland & Sherry, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It's absolutely beautifully made, with kissing four button cuffs and a twin vent. (This jacket was a Made to measure garment.) It was retailed by nick Hilton of Princeton--the son of Norman Hilton, one of the great Ivy clothiers.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly gorgeous jacket; new, it cost a fortune, but now, it's a steal *at just $45, or offer.

Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 11/16





     

*3) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*4) BEAUTIFUL Contemporary 3/2 lambswool tweed sack from Brooks Brothers*

SOLD

This is a beautiful jacket! Cut from pure lambswool, this has a wonderfully soft hand and drape. The patterning and subtle and complex. The base is a chevron tweed in forest green, tan, and cream, overlaid with overchecking in forest green, slate blue, and russet bracken. This is cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel and the traditional two button cuff. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined; the lining is a lovely shade of sepia rose. It has a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful and distinctive jacket. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This carries the old-school Brooks Brothers "block capitals on navy" label.

It is in excellent condition except for a single thread weave flaw on the left hand chest, and a similar weave flaw on the left cuff, as shown.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 44, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8





      

*5) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*6) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*
7) Classic Haspel Seersucker jacket!*

There's still plenty of warm weather left to enjoy this lovely seersucker from Haspel, the go-to purveyors of tradly warm weather jackets. A classic blue and white seersucker, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and three button cuffs. It is half-lined, has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition. All cotton, as you'd expect!

*Asking just $30.

Tagged 48R; measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 7/8
Length: 31 1/4



    

*8) Lovely Custom Made Salmon Jacket by Aficinando Clothiers
*
This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely light salmon cloth this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lots of handwork throughout, especially on the lapels and the placket and on the pocket flaps. It is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It includes fully functional surgeon's cuffs, and a twin vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 30 1/8





      

*9) CLASSIC Dark Navy Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" Blazer in Loro Piana wool!*

This is lovely--and an absolute classic! From Brooks Brothers, a classic dark navy two button front blazer with subtle darts. The cloth is wonderful, from Loro Piana of Italy. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' classic "Golden Fleece" buttons. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition; there is some minor wrinkling from storage as shown, but this will vanish completely after you've had this pressed.

This is a wonderful, classic staple, and so a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4



    

*10) CLASSIC Dark Navy Brooks Brothers "Madison" Blazer in Loro Piana wool!*

SOLD

This is lovely--and an absolute classic! From Brooks Brothers, a classic dark navy two button front blazer with subtle darts. The cloth is wonderful, from Loro Piana of Italy. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' classic "Golden Fleece" buttons. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition; there is some minor wrinkling from storage as shown, but this will vanish completely after you've had this pressed.

This is a wonderful, classic staple, and so a steal at just

*$45, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4



   

*
11) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! *

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4





     

*12) IVY GRAIL! J. Press Tweed Stroller--jacket & vest combination.*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

*Asking just $60, OR OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26





        

*13) Custom Made Plaid Jacket by Tom James*

This is lovely! Custom made by Tom James, this is a lovely a subtle shadow plaid in desert-inspired colouring of tan and very light tannish orange. The jacket is a three button front with subtle darts, and a twin vent; this features a retaining strap in the interior to ensure a proper closure. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lots of handwork throughout. Made in the USA in 2008, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 for this lovely jacket that's perfect for the end of summer and early Fall!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 28 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 1/2



        

*14) WONDERFUL Vintage Summer Plaid Jacket!*

Who made this jacket? I've no idea... but it's clearly from the 1960s, judging by the lining and the subdued yet bold classic guncheck plaid! This is the perfect jacket to carry you through the late summer and into Fall; although there is no fabric content listed this is either lightweight wool, or, more likely, a wool-cotton blend, judging by the texture. It's certainly lighter weight and so perfect for warmer days.

The colorway and patterning are lovely, being checked in shades of burnished chestnut, dark peat, and autumnal bracken. It's also a rare two button sack jacket, with a centre vent and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer, for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
15) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $24, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*
16) Pure Silk Lightweight Brown Broken Herringbone Jacket*

This is lovely! Although this is confusingly labelled both "Pure Silk" and "Pure Wool" it's clear that this is a lighter weight pure silk jacket, which is perfect for Spring, the cooler days of summer, and the warmer days of early Fall. The cloth is a lovely brown broken bone herringbone weave with very subtle mustard and russet overchecking. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8





     

*17) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*18) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



   

*19) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*20) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $17.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## JackFlash

All prices include shipping CONUS. Please PM me with any questions. Please follow the link in the titles for pictures (sorry, it's a pain to post photos here). *

J Press Flannel Navy Blazer [$75]
*
No holes or stains. Lightly padded shoulders. 3/2, flap patch pockets, etc. So wish this fit!

18.25 Shoulder seam to seam 
22.75 P2P
21 Waist
25.5 Sleeve 
30.5 BOC

*PRL Silk Sport Coat [$50]
*
Content tag is worn, but this has to be silk or a predominantly silk blend. Flap patch pockets. Patch breast pocket. Wonderful colors. 3/2.

18.75 Shoulder seam to seam 
29.75 BOC
22 P2P
25 Arm
20 Waist

*Tweed Suit [SOLD]
*
Very tasteful brown herringbone tweed. Classic Ivy cut. No concerns that I could see aside from the front pocket bags.

18 Shoulder seam to seam
20.75 P2P
30.5 BOC
19.5 Waist
25.5 Arm

30.5 Inseam
1.75 Cuff
12.5 Rise
15.25 Waist

*BB Coat [$75]*

Sparingly worn. Would like someone else to enjoy it. Just had it dry cleaned. Size is M and very much fits like all other BB medium outerwear. Jacket is quilted and has a very handy set of interior pockets. Nice corduroy collar. Pouch of extra buttons included. Fabric is woven in Italy and is soft. I would say this is a medium weight jacket. I was fine wearing it in winter, but I would say this would be appropriate down to around freezing.

32.5 BOC
24.75 Arm
22.75 P2P
22 Waist
19 S2S


----------



## conductor

BUMP

A couple of great fall tweeds today. If you're like me you're just waiting for the weather to change to bust out the tweed!

Brooks Brothers - no darts
Free Shipping CONUS
Asking $35

Tagged 42r, USA made, wool.
P to P 22.5"
Sleeve 23.5" + 3"
Shoulder 19"
Length from BOC 30"




Corbin

No size tag, USA made, wool. - 3/2 roll,
no darts
Seems to be about a 42L
Free shipping CONUS
Asking $35

P to P 22"
Sleeve 26" + 2"
Shoulder 18.5"
Length from BOC: 32"


----------



## JackFlash

Some inexpensive shoes for sale. Both have imperfections so please see pictures. Prices reflect condition and include CONUS shipping. 

*AE Newport 8D [$30]
*
Scuffed up. Color is nice and would be a great beater loafer.

<-- Link has been corrected; sorry about that!

A very nice shoe that was clearly stored in trees. has started in the leather and some wear on the heel cup of both shoes.


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROP!*

*PURE LINEN HOLLAND & HOLLAND SHOOTING JACKET*







*Made in England

Unworn!
*​
This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Established in 1835, Holland & Holland are *the* premier British gunsmiths; indeed, they are one of the premier gunsmiths in the world, offering a full range of bespoke hunting rifles and shotguns. (Yes, the word "bespoke" was intentional; Holland & Holland have offered a bespoke gun making service from the middle of the C19th.) They also offering shooting classes, and, naturally, a range of sporting clothing that is made to the same exactly standards as their guns.... with prices to match.

This beautiful shooting jacket shows clearly why Holland & Holland clothing has the same reputation for beauty and function as its range of weapons. It is, first, cut from pure linen in a light Spring green herringbone pattern. Linen might seem an odd choice for a shooting jacket, and indeed Holland & Holland do focus on tweed clothing. But the shooting season in England starts on the Glorious 12th of August.... and given increasing temperatures tweeds can be unsuitable for summer sport. Moreover, Holland & Holland have equipped hunters that voyage beyond the boundaries of the sceptered isle, and linen is considerably more comfortable to wear while bringing down antelope on the veldt than tweed could ever be!

The fabric is complemented by the cut. This is a REAL shooting jacket, not a fashion item--and so every feature of it works, and works well.... and there are features in this jacket that lesser jackets haven't even dreamed of.

This jacket is cut as a traditional British shooting jacket. It has a three button military front, subtle darts to give it shape in the field, and slanted front hacking pockets. As it is a shooting jacket is also has action-back shoulders for ease of movement when tracking a flying gamebird with uplifted gun. It has a single center vent. The sleeves feature the traditional "paired" button closure; single button cuffs with a button on the back and front so that the sleeve does not look unfinished from behind. All of the buttons are, of course, horn.

It has a fully functional throat latch--which includes a second button below the throat button to ensure that your neck is protected when the collar is closed, a feature that almost no shooting jackets still have.

There is a lot of handwork in this jacket; this is evident on the military grey cloth that reinforces the underside of the collar, and that looks exceptionally handsome when the throat latch is engaged.

The interior of the jacket is just as functional as the exterior. Most impressively it features a split lining; a lining divided at the back with elasticated bands holding it together, so that the lining with not be adversely affected when you're moving your gun quickly into place or tracking gamebirds. (This renders the action back fully functional, and is a feature that lesser shooting jackets never have.) The lining is Holland & Holland's signature lining, in harvest gold with pictures of cartridges labelled "Holland & Holland" throughout. This lining also appears n the underflaps of the two front pockets. The lining is Bemberg. There are three interior pockets in this jacket, with the left-hand lower pocket being a deep game pocket. The closure buttons in the interior are also all horn.

This jacket was, of course, Made in England. It is fully canvassed. It is also in near mint, UNWORN condition; all of the exterior pockets still have their original basting intact. The only tiny blemish is a small pinhole--literally, a pinhole--on the lapel, as shown.

New, this jacket would have cost around $1,800. Given this, I'm offering it at less than 10% of retail--*$145, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2) (This is a genuine, functional, shooting jacket, so the sleeves are longer to allow coverage when your arms are extended.)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## housemartin

*Seersucker Jacket*
​
*Measures:

17.25" shoulder 
21" chest 
25.75" sleeve

$90 shipped to North America

*


----------



## housemartin

*Brooks OCBD 16.5x34*
​*
$25 shipped to North America

*https://postimg.org/image/ivp9th291/

https://postimg.org/image/dugs36o5v/


----------



## TweedyDon

*69 ties--J. Press, Beretta, ben Silver, Talbott, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Langrock, The English Shop, more!*

*I have some WONDERFULLY LUXURIOUS classic ties to pass on today, from makers and retailers such as Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Loro Piana, J. Press, Ben Silver, Robert Talbott, Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, Brooks Brothers, and more!*

*Please note that, unusually, all of the emblematics are 100% silk!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*PLEASE NOTE: All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*

1) Murray's Toggery Shop. THE outfitter for trads summering on Nantucket! A lovely regimental with Nantucket emblematics. All silk. Hand Made. "Imported". 3 3/4". $16.



  

2) J. Press. Hot air balloons! Lovely whimsical hot air balloons on a black background. ALl silk. Made in England. This has a single thread run that can only really be seen when you're looking for it carefully, hence just Very Good condition. This is the perfect tie for a long-winded meeting involving lots of hot air! 3 1/2". $16.



  

3) Beretta emblematic, featuring grouse on a blue herringbone twill background. This is an absolutely wonderful tie, and would be perfect for tweed! This is all silk, and was made in Italy. It has its original sticker still inside the interior of the blade, noting that this was sold at Beretta Gallery for $85. 3 5/8". Very Good condition. Asking just $18.



   

4) J. Press. Bunnies! Gold bunnies on a dark blue twill background. It doesn't much cuter than this--and the detail on the bunnies is wonderful! Made in the UK. 3 1/2". $18.



  

5) J. Press hunting dogs. Another tie that would be perfect for tweed! All silk. Made in Ireland. 3 1/2". Asking just $18.



 

6) Murray's Toggery Shop. Nantucket outline, with green spouting whales--very preppy! All silk. Imported. 3 3/4". $15.



 

7) J. McLaughlin of Princeton. THE preppy Princeton store. Lovely sky blue marlins on a navy background. All silk. 3 1/2". $15.



 

8) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Nautical flags on a black background. All silk. 3 1/4". Some minor disbalance to tip of the blade, as it to be expected in a vintage tie, otherwise excellent. $14.



 

9) Robert Talbott. A beautiful and luxurious tie, featuring Scottie dogs wearing saddles or blankets; the detail is wonderful! Fabric woven in England; tie hand made in the USA. 3 7/8". $16.



  

10) Loro Piana tie. Absolutely GORGEOUS! Extremely luxurious, Made in Italy. All silk. Miniature nautical flags on a dark navy background. This is a wonderfully elegant and restrained tie! 3 3/4". $22.



  

11) WONDERFUL J. Press tie--a trout about to catch a mayfly! The detail on this is incredible. Made in the USA. All silk. 3 1/4". $18.



  

12) Ben Silver heraldic emblematic. A beautiful, classic, traditional tie! Made by Hand in Germany. Originally retailed at around $125.... Here, just $20! All silk. 3 1/4".



 

13) Ascot tie. A lovely tie, perfect for tweed! Featuring beautiful plump pheasants in gold, grey, and bracken; the detail is wonderful! All silk. Hand Made in Germany. 3 1/5". $16.



  

14) Beretta. Hunting dogs regimental, from the people who've been making guns in Italy since 1526! Wonderful detail, another tie that would be perfect with tweed! 3 1/2". Just $20.



  

15) J. Press. A wonderful and unusual emblematic--a spear carrying warrior riding on Pegasus! made in Ireland, where such things are commonly seen after pub closing time. All silk. 3 3/8". $18.



 

16) J. Press. A leaping trout pursuing a wonderfully colourful and detailed fly! Made in England--a wonderful tie! All silk. 3 1/2". $18.





 

17) Faconnable abstract seagulls. Wonderful--silhouettes of seagulls on a navy background. Made in France. All silk. 3 3/4". $15.



  

18) GORGEOUS Kingfisher tie! Sold by Peter Elliott, this is an exquisite tie--a highly detailed perched kingfisher waiting for a fish to show itself, on a background of riparian blue! Made in England. All silk. 3 3/8". $16.



 

19) Ralph Lauren Purple Label. ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Hunting horn and heraldic crown on a burgundy background. Made by Hand. Made in England. All silk. 3 5/8". $22.



   

20) Ben Silver heraldic tie. A lovely crest, with beautiful detail. Likely this retailed for over $125; here, it's just $20. Hand made, all silk. 3 3/8".



  

21) Rivetz of Boston for Murray's Toggery Shop--two classic New England companies! A lovely nautical representation of Nantucket with compass points. All silk, and beautiful. 3 3/4". Just $16.







22) Charles Arndt Custom Apparel tie. A classic emblematic for Fall, featuring beautiful brightly coloured mallards in flight! Charles Arndt is THE upscale clothiers in Birmingham, Alabama; its named after the original proprietor, and the third generation Charles recently died. (The second almost got to make suits for Gerald Ford when he was in office, impressing the President when he visited Birmingham in May 1976!) 3 1/2". All silk; made in the USA. $16.



  

23) Faconnable--Albert Goldberg line. This is a lovely tie, dating from before 2000 whne Faconnable was bought out and the Goldberg family lost control. A beautiful navy, this features silhouettes of seagulls in flight; perfect for the end of summer! All silk, made in Italy. 3 1/2". $14.



  

24) Gambert Custom Shirts.A lovely, bold tie that's ideal for wearing with brown tweeds, this features a pair of pheasants in wonderful detail and colour. ALl silk fabric from Italy; tie made in the USA. 3 5/8". $15.







25) Ralph Lauren PURPLE LABEL. Absolutely gorgeous, and in perfect condition, this was made by Hand in Italy. All silk, and a classic heraldic, this is 3 1/2". BEAUTIFUL! Just $25.



  

26) J. Press. Another wonderfully whimsical hot air balloon tie--like the first, above, this would be perfect for meetings!  The balloon is turquoise and pink of a dark navy background. All silk, Made in England. 3 7/16". $18.



 

27) J. Press--PERFECT for tweed, this depicts pheasants in flight on a classic hunter green background. Al silk. Made in the USA. 3 3/8". $20.



  

28) Pandas! Retailed by Peter Elliot of New York, this lovely tie features rather psychotic-looking pandas on a navy background. THE EYES ARE STARING AT YOU!!! Made in Italy. All silk. 3 1/2". $18.



 

29) J. Press rowing emblematic. The detail is wonderful on this--please do see my close-up! This is a must for any rower. Made in England, All SIlk, 3 3/8". $18.



 

30) Thomas Pink. Capricorn emblematic. A wonderful leaping golden horned goat on a dark navy shadow treillis background. Handmade in England. All silk. 3 1/2". $18.



  

31) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. Argyle and Sutherland Highlanders ties. All silk; an Ivy classic! 3". Just $18.



  

32) Vintage Brooks Brothers Madras tie. Absolutely beautiful sepia tones! 3 1/4". $15.



  

33) Robert Talbott geometric paisley. Some minor disbalance to the blade. 3 5/8". $12.



 

34) Robert Talbott patriotic tie. All silk. 3 3/4". $14.



 

35) Brooks Brothers Country Club tie. Woven in England made in the USA. 4". All silk. Perfect for tweeds!



 

36) Brooks Brothers luxury tie, the sort worn by your CEO. Woven in England, made in the USA. All silk. 3 5/8". $15.



  

37) Beretta. Various hunting dogs on a navy blue background. Made in Italy. 3 1/2". All silk, and absolutely beautiful! Just $19.









38) Heraldic tie. ALl silk. A lovely classic tie! Made in the USA. 3 3/4". $14.





39) Samuel & Sons gamebirds tie for Charles Arndt. ALl silk. Absolutely beautiful, and perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $16.





   

40) Robert Talbott mallards tie. All silk. Another tie that's perfect for tweed! 3 1/4". $18.



  

41) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $10.



 

42) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers geometric tie. This is simply wonderful! It has some minor discoloration from age in the lining, as shown, as the hint of a starting fray on one side. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.



   

43) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



44) Lucien Solari. Made in Italy. A lovely thick tie! This is much more golden than the yellow it appears. 3 3/4". $12.







45) VINTAGE IVY TIE! From the Co-Op at Dartmouth comes this lovely bull and bear emblematic, likely sold to a Dartmouth grad. heading to Wall St. c. 1967. 3 1/8". $16.





 

46) BEAUTIFUL Madras tie, made from "Viceroy Madras". Minor blemish on the lining, but otherwise excellent. A wonderful Ivy summer item! 3 3/8". $15.



   

47) Nautica. A lovely, standard regimental tie. 3 1/4". $10.



 

48) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

49) Princeton University Store, in Princeton colours! 3 3/4". $14.



  

50) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

51) H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

52) Brooks Brothers. This is stamped with a star on the back of the blade in the knot area; I believe from this and the label that this is a Brooks Brothers second, although there's no keeper and I can't find any flaws. It is a lovely, classic tie, 3 5/8", and just $12.



 

53) Silk organzine warp and skein dyed; this is a lovely vintage tie from Bert Pulitzer! It has the very start of a rub on the left side of the leading edge of the tip of the blade, hence juts Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9.





54) Land's End regimental. A lovely classic regimental stripe, perfect for poplin! 3 1/8". $10.



 

55) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

56) Toye, Kenning, Spencer of London. Tie made exclusively for the Royal Regatta at Henley. Founded in 1685 and still owned and run by the Toye family, this firm specializes in making regalia, especially for Guilds, universities, and Freemasons. They supply the Royal Family with appropriate items! 3 3/8". Polyester. $12.





 

57) Vintage Burberry's tie. made in England--tennis racquets and balls! A lovely tie, perfect for the preppy summer. 3 5/8". $12.



 

58) A TRAD/IVY GRAIL! Absolutely gorgeous slubby silk twill broken bone herringbone tie from Langrock, THE premier trad. clothiers! So famous is Langrock that even its labels are collector's items. This tie is absolutely gorgeous; made in Italy exclusively for Langrock, this is in excellent condition, and is absolutely beautiful. 3 3/8". Asking just $20.









59) Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







60) Christian Dior. All silk. A classic summer tie. 4". $9.



 

61) Gant. 100% LINEN! A gorgeous summer tie is a beautiful green. 3". $16.



 

62) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

62) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

64) This tie was made in Great Britain by Welch, Margetson & Co. of London, one of the premier shirtmakers in London, which also specialized in ties. Founded in 1824, this firm closed in 1963.... which means that this tie is likely late 1950s. It was originally sold by Langrock of Princeton, THE bastion of the American Ivy Style. It still carries all of its Langrock labels, which note that it was made for Langrock's by Welch, Margetson. It has some memory in the knot area, and so is in Very Good condition. 3 3/16". $15.



   

65) Robert Talbott. Genuine regimental tie: The Highgate School of England, founded in 1565. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $13.



 

66) Another Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

67) GRAIL! Another Welch and Margetson tie for Langrock. Very Good/Excellent condition; likely late 1950s, early 1960s. 3 3/8". Just $14.



  

68) Harry Ballot of Princeton. A rival to Langrock and The English Shop! A lovely tie. Poly/silk, although this appears to be pure silk. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". Asking just $11.



 

69) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $13.


----------



## brandon640

40R Trad 3/2 Houndstooth Tweed Jacket for sale.
Feel free to drop me a message for inquiries.


----------



## gamma68

*Folks, my closet is overflowing, and I need to make some room. If you see something you like, please feel free to make an offer. *:hi:*

Originally Posted by gamma68 https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1797767#post1797767

MID-1960s HARRIS TWEED, SACK CUT

Here's a wonderful Harris Tweed that is more than initially meets the eye.

Vintage undarted Harris Tweeds are becoming harder to come by every day. This one has a modest 3/2 roll (call it a 2.5 roll) and is in perfect condition.

Made for the long-gone McFarlin's Clothing of Rochester, NY, this jacket features two-button cuffs, two interiorpockets and is half-lined. The interior union tag dates it circa 1962-68.

From a short distance, the cloth simply appears to be charcoal. But a close look shows it's woven with a intricate melange of colors. The weaver put something really special into this cloth. It's the kind of tweed that doesn't seem to be made anymore.

Actual measurements:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 42"
Sleeve: 25.75"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

This was an exchange purchase that didn't work out for me, so I'm offering it at the same price paid.

CLAIMED


GORGEOUS BROOKS BROTHERS WOOL JACKET
USA-made, tagged 44R, please see actual measurements

Really handsome colorway -- dark blue-green with navy/yellow/sky blue windowpane. 

Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined, single vent, two interior pockets, subtle darts, minimal shoulder padding. A lighter wool suited for three-season wear.

Absolutely no flaws, practically brand new condition.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 46"
Waist: 45"
Sleeve: 24.5" + 2.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 31.5"

CLAIMED


VINTAGE USA FLORSHEIM PEBBLED BLACK WINGTIPS
Size 9.5 D

These are in near mint condition, with no heel wear and very little wear to the soles. Looks like someone wore them on carpet once or twice. No scuffing or cracks on the uppers. No interior footbed impressions. Tongue pads are inserted (full disclosure). Ready to go. Shoe trees not included.

Asking $35 CONUS

SMALL TRAD ALERT - SAVILE ROW

CHESTER BARRIE WOOL/CASHMERE JACKET

This traditional English-made two-button jacket features two-button cuffs, a single vent, subtle darts. Gray with a maroon windowpane and striped with goldenrod and burnt orange. Fully lined with three interior pockets. 85% wool and 15% cashmere. Excellent condition with no flaws.

Measurements:

Chest: 41"
Waist: 38"
Sleeve: 22.5" (+2")
Shoulders: 18"
Length from bottom of collar: 28"

Asking $50

*


----------



## gamma68

*TWEED TIE, 100% WOOL, GUN CLUB PATTERN
By Kingcraig Fabrics of Bora, Scotland *

This is a robust tweed tie! Perfect for fall. Brand new--no holes, stains or other flaws.

Measures 3" at the blade.

*Asking $20 CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LABOR DAY SALE!!*

*Today Only: $10 each!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## FLMike

JDL II said:


> Brooks Purple label Egytian Cotton - Barrel Cuffs - $25
> 
> Lacoste Croc Polo - Size 4 - $15
> 
> Brooks Slim Fit - Contrast Cuff - 15.5/33 - $20
> 
> PRL Broadcloth Sport Shirt - Size L - $15
> 
> Lot of Belts - the LLB and PRL ones are S/M and the Leatherman is sized 34 - $10 each
> 
> BB Slim fit Egyptian Cotton - Size 16/34 - French Cuffs - $35
> 
> PRL Made in Italy Broadcloth Shirt - Size 15.5/33
> 
> Brooks MiUSA OCBD - 16/32 - $25


Did anyone else buy any of this kid's items? I paid for one of his shirts on 8/29....eight days ago.....and while I immediately received an email from USPS containing tracking info, the status continues to indicate that USPS is still waiting on the package from the seller/shipper. I have sent two private messages and one email to him over the last week to try and find out when he intends to ship the shirt, and I've gotten zero response. His profile page has showed near daily activity on this site during that time, including this morning. I can't imagine why he wouldn't respond to my polite inquiries, which are about to turn much less polite.

We're not talking about a lot of money here, but there is a minimum standard of timeliness, responsiveness, and communication that one should strive to uphold if one is going to use the privilege of selling on the exchange. For some reason, this young man is choosing not to uphold his side of the bargain. I am curious if anyone else has any experience buying from young JDL II. Or, if you are considering it, you might want to wait and see how my situation resolves. I will post a follow-up with any updates.

Follow-up: The USPS tracking info was updated today for the first time in 8 days (since I sent payment). The Status of Item now says "Acceptance", meaning eight days after I sent him payment, he dropped the shirt off at the post office for shipment. The kicker is that he still hasn't replied to any of my messages....now three PMs and one email. ZERO communication since sending me his Paypal address. Buyer beware.......


----------



## randomdude2

Tweedy your inbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks, randomdude2! Clearing it out now--let the deluge begin!


----------



## safetyfast

PM sent Tweedy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCrewfan

Price drop.


JCrewfan said:


> Size 32 x 30. Three pair (two khaki, one sand), all in excellent condition. No fraying. Always hung to dry. $50 shipped for all three.


----------



## JCrewfan

Price drop.


JCrewfan said:


> Size 8E. Worn to two interviews and four funerals. There are two light indentions in the leather above the toecap of the left shoe (see photo). They were there when I purchased the shoes. Otherwise, shoes are excellent. $60 shipped.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Hot damn, I want every single tie posted on this page.

But I also want to keep my wife, and I already have two jackets on the way from eBay.


----------



## gamma68

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Hot damn, I want every single tie posted on this page.
> 
> But I also want to keep my wife, and I already have two jackets on the way from eBay.


LOL, ties are easy to hide from your spouse. The jackets are much more tricky!


----------



## TweedyDon

The following ties are now claimed: 4, 5,6, 11, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 29, 31, 34, 37, 40, 49, 52, 65.

Thank you!


----------



## WillBarrett

TweedyDon said:


> The following ties are now claimed: 4, 5,6, 11, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 29, 31, 34, 37, 40, 49, 52, 65.
> 
> Thank you!


All the sad faces.


----------



## Steve Smith

New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Tan Tweed Suit. 3 roll two sack, heavyweight tweed. Made by Martin Greenfield for BB. Missing two of the front buttons. Patch chest pocket, no lower pockets, action back. BBs price for this would be well over $2000. Your price, including shipping to US address: $395

SOLD, to an AAAC member. I have been walking past that suit for months thinking it had AAAC written all over it. There are probably a hundred people here (me included) saying "If that were my size..."

I estimate size as 38L
P2P 20.75
Sh 19.25
Sl 24.75 unfinished
L 32.5

Pleated pants are W 32.5, L 36.5 unhemmed


----------



## Reuben

^That's an awesome, awesome suit. I bet someone could have a tailor add lower patch pockets using the leftovers when they had the pants hemmed too.


----------



## dukekook

That suit will maks some guy very happy:rock:


----------



## thegovteach

dukekook said:


> That suit will maks some guy very happy:rock:


No kidding, wish I was a smaller, taller man....


----------



## eagle2250

Love the fabric pattern, the bi-swing back and the overall design of the suit jacket, but normally wearing a size 46R, I am not a potential customer. However, just as a matter of interest, why would BB have a suit coat made with no lower pockets? Does anyone buy them that way? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Reuben

eagle2250 said:


> Love the fabric pattern, the bi-swing back and the overall design of the suit jacket, but normally wearing a size 46R, I am not a potential customer. However, just as a matter of interest, why would BB have a suit coat made with no lower pockets? Does anyone buy them that way? :icon_scratch:


If I had to guess, I'd think that the order was canceled partway through. Without a buyer, there wouldn't have been much reason to finish adding the pockets.


----------



## FLMike

FLMike said:


> Did anyone else buy any of this kid's items? I paid for one of his shirts on 8/29....eight days ago.....and while I immediately received an email from USPS containing tracking info, the status continues to indicate that USPS is still waiting on the package from the seller/shipper. I have sent two private messages and one email to him over the last week to try and find out when he intends to ship the shirt, and I've gotten zero response. His profile page has showed near daily activity on this site during that time, including this morning. I can't imagine why he wouldn't respond to my polite inquiries, which are about to turn much less polite.
> 
> We're not talking about a lot of money here, but there is a minimum standard of timeliness, responsiveness, and communication that one should strive to uphold if one is going to use the privilege of selling on the exchange. For some reason, this young man is choosing not to uphold his side of the bargain. I am curious if anyone else has any experience buying from young JDL II. Or, if you are considering it, you might want to wait and see how my situation resolves. I will post a follow-up with any updates.
> 
> Follow-up: The USPS tracking info was updated today for the first time in 8 days (since I sent payment). The Status of Item now says "Acceptance", meaning eight days after I sent him payment, he dropped the shirt off at the post office for shipment. The kicker is that he still hasn't replied to any of my messages....now three PMs and one email. ZERO communication since sending me his Paypal address. Buyer beware.......


Well, the shirt finally arrived today....ten days after I sent payment. That's not terrible in and of itself. The unacceptable part is that young JDL still has not responded to any of my multiple attempts to communicate with him. Zero response. Oh, and one more thing....the shirt I bought, that was described as follows....

"BB Slim fit Egyptian Cotton - Size 16/34 - French Cuffs - $35"

....does NOT have French cuffs. Just standard barrel. I really worry for this next generation.....


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a couple of good fall and winter pieces.

First up is a nice tweed sport coat made by Hart Schaffner and Marx for Reed's - a fine department store in Tupelo, Columbus and Starkville, Mississippi. Great heavy tweed with nice leather buttons. Union made in the USA. Would size this at around a 40L but see pictures.

Asking $35 shipped or offer.










Next up is a beautiful lambswool sport coat from Brooks Brothers. Marked a 41R. Made in Italy of a beautiful herringbone pattern lambswool. Lapped seams, two patch pockets and a hook vent. Not a perfectly soft shoulder but otherwise this is nearly perfect. See pictures below.

Asking $50 or offer shipped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a pine tree

Cleaning out the closet for fall, so some things have to go. 
Send me an offer! Discounts for multiple items!
Whatever doesn't sell in a week is going to Goodwill.

*SOLD* 1) H Freeman tan tweed with lovely greens and oranges/reds. Real autumnal coloring.
$25 obro shipped CONUS

Shoulder width - 17"
Pit to pit - 20.5"
Arm length - 24"
BOC length - 30"



















*SOLD *2) Harvard coop chocolate brown tweed with a few tiny moth holes. Two patch pockets.
$30 obro shipped CONUS

Shoulder width - 17"
Pit to pit - 19.5"
Arm length - 24.5"
BOC length - 30"



















*SOLD *3) Awesome Kuppenheimer black watch plaid. Perfect for the holidays!
$30 obro shipped CONUS

Shoulder width - 18"
Pit to pit - 20"
Arm length - 24.75"
BOC length - 30.5"



















4) Chocolate brown corduroy blazer with two patch pockets.
$19 obro shipped CONUS *or take two blazers for 30*

Shoulder width - 18"
Pit to pit - 20.5"
Arm length - 25"
BOC length - 28"










5) Grey speckled blazer with two patch pockets & elbow pads.
$19 obro shipped CONUS *or take two blazers for 30*

Shoulder width - 18"
Pit to pit - 21"
Arm length - 25"
BOC length - 28.5"



















6) Bass Weejuns, made in usa. Size 10 D
$25 obro shipped CONUS





































Again, make me an offer. Whatever doesn't sell in a week is being donated.


----------



## aetredupe

FLMike said:


> Well, the shirt finally arrived today....ten days after I sent payment. That's not terrible in and of itself. The unacceptable part is that young JDL still has not responded to any of my multiple attempts to communicate with him. Zero response. Oh, and one more thing....the shirt I bought, that was described as follows....
> 
> "BB Slim fit Egyptian Cotton - Size 16/34 - French Cuffs - $35"
> 
> ....does NOT have French cuffs. Just standard barrel. I really worry for this next generation.....


Thanks for the heads up, I wish I'd seen your chronicling of your experience earlier, as I too have been trying to get some faint sign of life from JDL as well. It's been a week after payment was sent and I've yet to receive so much as a cough in my general direction from him when even a modicum of decency would have produced some form of acknowledgment. Not even going to bother giving the benefit of the doubt, requesting a refund if I don't hear anything by the end of the day.

It's a shame when public mention of these things must be made, however we all make our choices, don't we?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Reuben said:


> If I had to guess, I'd think that the order was canceled partway through. Without a buyer, there wouldn't have been much reason to finish adding the pockets.


Good point. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SaWuttae

Steve Smith said:


> New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Tan Tweed Suit. 3 roll two sack, heavyweight tweed. Made by Martin Greenfield for BB. Missing two of the front buttons. Patch chest pocket, no lower pockets, action back. BBs price for this would be well over $2000. Your price, including shipping to US address: $395
> 
> I estimate size as 38L
> P2P 20.75
> Sh 19.25
> Sl 24.75 unfinished
> L 32.5
> 
> Pleated pants are W 32.5, L 36.5 unhemmed


Interesting....almost perfect measurements for me except about 1.25 in short on the sleeves....oh well.


----------



## jkidd41011

TweedyDon said:


> This is a lovely! Made in New England from cotton and silk, with leather tabs and a heavy brass buckle. This is in excellent condition, except for a tiny blemish to the leather, as shown. Size 42; measures 45" excluding the buckle.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.


Tweedy...sent you a PM on this and have not heard back. Let me know if it's still available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Fall is here...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss
Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Vest*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Great for fall and winter!

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Camelhair Glen Plaid w/Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and off-white glen plaid with very subtle red and tan overlaid
in a window pane pattern; Very soft fabric!

Brooks Brothers collar tag and union label put this in the 80's - early 90's era.


Click pics for larger view.

   
 
 

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
3/2 Sack; Very Natural Shoulders; Single Vent;
Flap pockets; 2 Button Cuffs; Full Lining;
Made in USA; Camelhair
*TAGGED: ?*
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 21"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 23.75" +2"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Summer may be over, but it's still hot where I am!

*$12 Each!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $12*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tie updates!*

*I have some WONDERFULLY LUXURIOUS classic ties to pass on today, from makers and retailers such as Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Loro Piana, J. Press, Ben Silver, Robert Talbott, Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, Brooks Brothers, and more!*

*Please note that, unusually, all of the emblematics are 100% silk!
*
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*PLEASE NOTE: All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted!*

1) Murray's Toggery Shop. THE outfitter for trads summering on Nantucket! A lovely regimental with Nantucket emblematics. All silk. Hand Made. "Imported". 3 3/4". $16.



  

2) J. Press. Hot air balloons! Lovely whimsical hot air balloons on a black background. ALl silk. Made in England. This has a single thread run that can only really be seen when you're looking for it carefully, hence just Very Good condition. This is the perfect tie for a long-winded meeting involving lots of hot air! 3 1/2". $16.



  

3) Beretta emblematic, featuring grouse on a blue herringbone twill background. This is an absolutely wonderful tie, and would be perfect for tweed! This is all silk, and was made in Italy. It has its original sticker still inside the interior of the blade, noting that this was sold at Beretta Gallery for $85. 3 5/8". Very Good condition. Asking just $18.



   

7) J. McLaughlin of Princeton. THE preppy Princeton store. Lovely sky blue marlins on a navy background. All silk. 3 1/2". $15.



 

8) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Nautical flags on a black background. All silk. 3 1/4". Some minor disbalance to tip of the blade, as it to be expected in a vintage tie, otherwise excellent. $14.



 

9) Robert Talbott. A beautiful and luxurious tie, featuring Scottie dogs wearing saddles or blankets; the detail is wonderful! Fabric woven in England; tie hand made in the USA. 3 7/8". $16.



  

13) Ascot tie. A lovely tie, perfect for tweed! Featuring beautiful plump pheasants in gold, grey, and bracken; the detail is wonderful! All silk. Hand Made in Germany. 3 1/5". $16.



  

15) J. Press. A wonderful and unusual emblematic--a spear carrying warrior riding on Pegasus! made in Ireland, where such things are commonly seen after pub closing time. All silk. 3 3/8". $18.



 

17) Faconnable abstract seagulls. Wonderful--silhouettes of seagulls on a navy background. Made in France. All silk. 3 3/4". $15.



  

18) GORGEOUS Kingfisher tie! Sold by Peter Elliott, this is an exquisite tie--a highly detailed perched kingfisher waiting for a fish to show itself, on a background of riparian blue! Made in England. All silk. 3 3/8". $16.



 

21) Rivetz of Boston for Murray's Toggery Shop--two classic New England companies! A lovely nautical representation of Nantucket with compass points. All silk, and beautiful. 3 3/4". Just $16.







23) Faconnable--Albert Goldberg line. This is a lovely tie, dating from before 2000 whne Faconnable was bought out and the Goldberg family lost control. A beautiful navy, this features silhouettes of seagulls in flight; perfect for the end of summer! All silk, made in Italy. 3 1/2". $14.



  

24) Gambert Custom Shirts.A lovely, bold tie that's ideal for wearing with brown tweeds, this features a pair of pheasants in wonderful detail and colour. ALl silk fabric from Italy; tie made in the USA. 3 5/8". $15.







28) Pandas! Retailed by Peter Elliot of New York, this lovely tie features rather psychotic-looking pandas on a navy background. THE EYES ARE STARING AT YOU!!! Made in Italy. All silk. 3 1/2". $18.



 

30) Thomas Pink. Capricorn emblematic. A wonderful leaping golden horned goat on a dark navy shadow treillis background. Handmade in England. All silk. 3 1/2". $18.



  

32) Vintage Brooks Brothers Madras tie. Absolutely beautiful sepia tones! 3 1/4". $15.



  

33) Robert Talbott geometric paisley. Some minor disbalance to the blade. 3 5/8". $12.



 

35) Brooks Brothers Country Club tie. Woven in England made in the USA. 4". All silk. Perfect for tweeds!



 

36) Brooks Brothers luxury tie, the sort worn by your CEO. Woven in England, made in the USA. All silk. 3 5/8". $15.



  

38) Heraldic tie. ALl silk. A lovely classic tie! Made in the USA. 3 3/4". $14.





39) Samuel & Sons gamebirds tie for Charles Arndt. ALl silk. Absolutely beautiful, and perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $16.





   

41) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $10.



 

42) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers geometric tie. This is simply wonderful! It has some minor discoloration from age in the lining, as shown, as the hint of a starting fray on one side. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.



   

43) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



44) Lucien Solari. Made in Italy. A lovely thick tie! This is much more golden than the yellow it appears. 3 3/4". $12.







45) VINTAGE IVY TIE! From the Co-Op at Dartmouth comes this lovely bull and bear emblematic, likely sold to a Dartmouth grad. heading to Wall St. c. 1967. 3 1/8". $16.





 

46) BEAUTIFUL Madras tie, made from "Viceroy Madras". Minor blemish on the lining, but otherwise excellent. A wonderful Ivy summer item! 3 3/8". $15.



   

47) Nautica. A lovely, standard regimental tie. 3 1/4". $10.



 

48) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

50) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

51) H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

53) Silk organzine warp and skein dyed; this is a lovely vintage tie from Bert Pulitzer! It has the very start of a rub on the left side of the leading edge of the tip of the blade, hence juts Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $9.





54) Land's End regimental. A lovely classic regimental stripe, perfect for poplin! 3 1/8". $10.



 

55) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

56) Toye, Kenning, Spencer of London. Tie made exclusively for the Royal Regatta at Henley. Founded in 1685 and still owned and run by the Toye family, this firm specializes in making regalia, especially for Guilds, universities, and Freemasons. They supply the Royal Family with appropriate items! 3 3/8". Polyester. $12.





 

57) Vintage Burberry's tie. made in England--tennis racquets and balls! A lovely tie, perfect for the preppy summer. 3 5/8". $12.



 

59) Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







60) Christian Dior. All silk. A classic summer tie. 4". $9.



 

62) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

62) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

64) This tie was made in Great Britain by Welch, Margetson & Co. of London, one of the premier shirtmakers in London, which also specialized in ties. Founded in 1824, this firm closed in 1963.... which means that this tie is likely late 1950s. It was originally sold by Langrock of Princeton, THE bastion of the American Ivy Style. It still carries all of its Langrock labels, which note that it was made for Langrock's by Welch, Margetson. It has some memory in the knot area, and so is in Very Good condition. 3 3/16". $15.



   

66) Another Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

67) GRAIL! Another Welch and Margetson tie for Langrock. Very Good/Excellent condition; likely late 1950s, early 1960s. 3 3/8". Just $14.



  

69) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $13.


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROP on Holland & Holland shooting jacket!*

*PURE LINEN HOLLAND & HOLLAND SHOOTING JACKET*







*Made in England

Unworn!
*​
This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Established in 1835, Holland & Holland are *the* premier British gunsmiths; indeed, they are one of the premier gunsmiths in the world, offering a full range of bespoke hunting rifles and shotguns. (Yes, the word "bespoke" was intentional; Holland & Holland have offered a bespoke gun making service from the middle of the C19th.) They also offering shooting classes, and, naturally, a range of sporting clothing that is made to the same exactly standards as their guns.... with prices to match.

This beautiful shooting jacket shows clearly why Holland & Holland clothing has the same reputation for beauty and function as its range of weapons. It is, first, cut from pure linen in a light Spring green herringbone pattern. Linen might seem an odd choice for a shooting jacket, and indeed Holland & Holland do focus on tweed clothing. But the shooting season in England starts on the Glorious 12th of August.... and given increasing temperatures tweeds can be unsuitable for summer sport. Moreover, Holland & Holland have equipped hunters that voyage beyond the boundaries of the sceptered isle, and linen is considerably more comfortable to wear while bringing down antelope on the veldt than tweed could ever be!

The fabric is complemented by the cut. This is a REAL shooting jacket, not a fashion item--and so every feature of it works, and works well.... and there are features in this jacket that lesser jackets haven't even dreamed of.

This jacket is cut as a traditional British shooting jacket. It has a three button military front, subtle darts to give it shape in the field, and slanted front hacking pockets. As it is a shooting jacket is also has action-back shoulders for ease of movement when tracking a flying gamebird with uplifted gun. It has a single center vent. The sleeves feature the traditional "paired" button closure; single button cuffs with a button on the back and front so that the sleeve does not look unfinished from behind. All of the buttons are, of course, horn.

It has a fully functional throat latch--which includes a second button below the throat button to ensure that your neck is protected when the collar is closed, a feature that almost no shooting jackets still have.

There is a lot of handwork in this jacket; this is evident on the military grey cloth that reinforces the underside of the collar, and that looks exceptionally handsome when the throat latch is engaged.

The interior of the jacket is just as functional as the exterior. Most impressively it features a split lining; a lining divided at the back with elasticated bands holding it together, so that the lining with not be adversely affected when you're moving your gun quickly into place or tracking gamebirds. (This renders the action back fully functional, and is a feature that lesser shooting jackets never have.) The lining is Holland & Holland's signature lining, in harvest gold with pictures of cartridges labelled "Holland & Holland" throughout. This lining also appears n the underflaps of the two front pockets. The lining is Bemberg. There are three interior pockets in this jacket, with the left-hand lower pocket being a deep game pocket. The closure buttons in the interior are also all horn.

This jacket was, of course, Made in England. It is fully canvassed. It is also in near mint, UNWORN condition; all of the exterior pockets still have their original basting intact. The only tiny blemish is a small pinhole--literally, a pinhole--on the lapel, as shown.

New, this jacket would have cost around $1,800. Given this, I'm offering it at less than 10% of retail--*$145, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2) (This is a genuine, functional, shooting jacket, so the sleeves are longer to allow coverage when your arms are extended.)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## dorji

^That is pretty cool.

Ok, as promised here are photos of the tweed trousers mentioned in earlier post, as well as a few other items. As always, everything here was purchased new within the past few years, and is in excellent shape. Offers and questions always welcome!

W flash 

without

fully lined, silver-y jacket-type lining (viscose?)

3-point closure, horn buttons

belt loops and suspender buttons

Details:
19oz Hardy Alsoprt tweed (Heavy), see here, product 2402, color is accurate https://shop.hfwltd.com/collection/2
Tailored in England by Bookster. Purchased new ~ 4 years ago, worn sparingly, excellent shape, clean. These are the heaviest you will see, bulletproof. Bookster will make you a pair for ~$400, looking for $60 of offer.

Waist = 32"
Inseam = 32"
Outseam, including waistband = 42.75"
Thigh = 12.75"
Knee = 9.5"
at cuff = 8 3/8"
cuff = 1 5/8"

O'connells lambswool cardigan, navy, Scotland, size 38 SOLD, THANKS!. I am fairly certain these are made by Scott & Charters. Fits large, depending on how you like to wear these. Basically, could fit 38-42, depending on the fit desired. Clean, handwashed in laundress wool + cashmere shampoo.
Same as here https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Scottish-Lambswool-Cardigan-Navy.html although I do not think the buttons on mine are mop...



Chest = 21.5"
Sleeve, uncuffed = ~33"
$40 or offer

Finally, a nice lighter-mid weight 2 ply cashmere sleeveless V neck vest from Lands End. Rich Purple color, this one was made in China but is very nice quality. I actually have two of these so am selling one... soft  As above, clean, handwashed in laundress wool & cashmere shampoo. Nice product, BTW


Chest = 20"
$30 or offer

Thanks for looking! PM with any questions or offers. If you would like multiple items I am happy to knock a few buck off.

The cotton Press tie from last week's post is  SOLD, THANKS! 3.5", navy and white, UK made, $10 or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have several wonderful jackets to pass on today, including some GRAILS--such as a wonderful J. Press tweed stroller, a beautiful plaid tweed from Langrock, and a classic grey herringbone in Holland & Sherry cloth from Samuelsohn! Plus, seersucker, Tom James bespoke, two Brooks Brothers blazers in Loro Piana cloth, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*5) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*6) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*
7) Classic Haspel Seersucker jacket!*

There's still plenty of warm weather left to enjoy this lovely seersucker from Haspel, the go-to purveyors of tradly warm weather jackets. A classic blue and white seersucker, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and three button cuffs. It is half-lined, has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition. All cotton, as you'd expect!

*Asking just $30.

Tagged 48R; measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 7/8
Length: 31 1/4



    

*8) Lovely Custom Made Salmon Jacket by Aficinando Clothiers
*
This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely light salmon cloth this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lots of handwork throughout, especially on the lapels and the placket and on the pocket flaps. It is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It includes fully functional surgeon's cuffs, and a twin vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 30 1/8





      

*9) CLASSIC Dark Navy Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" Blazer in Loro Piana wool!*

This is lovely--and an absolute classic! From Brooks Brothers, a classic dark navy two button front blazer with subtle darts. The cloth is wonderful, from Loro Piana of Italy. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' classic "Golden Fleece" buttons. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition; there is some minor wrinkling from storage as shown, but this will vanish completely after you've had this pressed.

This is a wonderful, classic staple, and so a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4



    

*11) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! *

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4





     

*12) IVY GRAIL! J. Press Tweed Stroller--jacket & vest combination.*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

*Asking just $60, OR OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26





        

*13) Custom Made Plaid Jacket by Tom James*

This is lovely! Custom made by Tom James, this is a lovely a subtle shadow plaid in desert-inspired colouring of tan and very light tannish orange. The jacket is a three button front with subtle darts, and a twin vent; this features a retaining strap in the interior to ensure a proper closure. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lots of handwork throughout. Made in the USA in 2008, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35 for this lovely jacket that's perfect for the end of summer and early Fall!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 28 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 1/2



        

*14) WONDERFUL Vintage Summer Plaid Jacket!*

Who made this jacket? I've no idea... but it's clearly from the 1960s, judging by the lining and the subdued yet bold classic guncheck plaid! This is the perfect jacket to carry you through the late summer and into Fall; although there is no fabric content listed this is either lightweight wool, or, more likely, a wool-cotton blend, judging by the texture. It's certainly lighter weight and so perfect for warmer days.

The colorway and patterning are lovely, being checked in shades of burnished chestnut, dark peat, and autumnal bracken. It's also a rare two button sack jacket, with a centre vent and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer, for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
15) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $24, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*
16) Pure Silk Lightweight Brown Broken Herringbone Jacket*

This is lovely! Although this is confusingly labelled both "Pure Silk" and "Pure Wool" it's clear that this is a lighter weight pure silk jacket, which is perfect for Spring, the cooler days of summer, and the warmer days of early Fall. The cloth is a lovely brown broken bone herringbone weave with very subtle mustard and russet overchecking. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/8





     

*17) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*18) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*19) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*20) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $17.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump and an addition. All going to eBay if no one bites before Wednesday.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's a couple of good fall and winter pieces.
> 
> First up is a nice tweed sport coat made by Hart Schaffner and Marx for Reed's - a fine department store in Tupelo, Columbus and Starkville, Mississippi. Great heavy tweed with nice leather buttons. Union made in the USA. Would size this at around a 40L but see pictures.
> 
> Asking $35 shipped or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a beautiful lambswool sport coat from Brooks Brothers. Marked a 41R. Made in Italy of a beautiful herringbone pattern lambswool. Lapped seams, two patch pockets and a hook vent. Not a perfectly soft shoulder but otherwise this is nearly perfect. See pictures below.
> 
> Asking $50 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - terrific tie from Huntington: pheasants on yellow wool. Wool challis with Viyella and made in England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $15 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballmouse

Some heavy duty pants for this fall and winter! All of these have been sitting around for the better part of 2.5+ years, so I figure I should get rid of them. 2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in Size 31 M1P (white appears to be duck canvas) *$40 each + free shipping in US!* 2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in M1. Russet Brown is 31. Olive has no size. Appears to have a slightly higher rise than the brown, but with a slightly smaller waist. *$40 each + free shipping in US!* O'Connell's Gray Flannel in Size 32. A classic. *SOLD*

O'Connell's Gray in 32S. *$50 + free shipping in US!* Waist: 31" Inseam: 31.25" with military hem (front slightly shorter than back)


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE USA FLORSHEIM PEBBLED BLACK WINGTIPS
Size 9.5 D

These are in near mint condition, with no heel wear and very little wear to the soles. Looks like someone wore them on carpet once or twice. No scuffing or cracks on the uppers. No interior footbed impressions. Tongue pads are inserted (full disclosure). Ready to go. Shoe trees not included.

Asking $35>>$30 CONUS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

STANLEY BLACKER for JACOBSON'S HARRIS TWEED
*
This is a wonderful herringbone with a fantastic colorway: purplish-brown with a subtle navy and forest green windowpane. Two-button front and three button cuffs -- chunky leather football buttons in a burnished walnut. Half-lined, single vent, two interior pockets, a more contemporary jacket with subtle darts but it has natural shoulders with _very light_ padding. Made for the long-gone Jacobson's menswear department.

No holes, stains, lining tears or other noticeable flaws. Clean and ready to go.

Measurements:
Chest: 21.5"
Waist: 21"
Sleeve: 25" (+2")
Shoulders: 19"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*CLAIMED
*


----------



## ruvort

I am posting to gauge some interest on some items that I am thinking about listing here.

Is anyone here interested in some used pairs of Allen Edmond's shoes (Size 12 - 12.5)?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Brown Tweed Sport Coat. Retail $598. Made in Thailand. Quilted lining. Three Button Double Vent. Throat latch. Brown Tweed with heathered blue and green. Tan overcheck with a dark blue shadow check. A real country jacket. True color is slightly darker than what I see in the first photo. 42R. $180

Measures as follows:
P2P 22.5, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 24.5, L 30.5


----------



## Orgetorix

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping.
> 
> New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Brown Tweed Sport Coat. Retail $598. Made in Thailand. Quilted lining. Three Button Double Vent. Throat latch. Brown Tweed with heathered blue and green. Tan overcheck with a dark blue shadow check. A real country jacket. True color is slightly darker than what I see in the first photo. 42R.
> 
> Measures as follows:
> P2P 22.5, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 24.5, L 30.5


That's stunning. What's the price, Steve?


----------



## Titus_A

There are some stunning tweeds up at the moment. It's unfortunate that none of them fit me.


----------



## Steve Smith

Orgetorix said:


> That's stunning. What's the price, Steve?


Ooops. $180


----------



## JackFlash

Bump before eBay.

Also have a 36R BB blazer with LP fabric. It is the two button Madison 1818 model. No stains or holes. Some very light pilling here and there; certainly not something one would notice, particularly with the dark navy color.

17.5 S2S
19 P2P
30 BOC
17 Waist
24.25 Arm

Asking $75 shipped

Also have a simply stunning J Press tweed to add to the mix. 3/2 and flap patch pockets. . Asking $75.

17.75 shoulder seam to seam
21.5 P2P
32 BOC
20 Waist
25.5 Arm



JackFlash said:


> All prices include shipping CONUS. Please PM me with any questions. Please follow the link in the titles for pictures (sorry, it's a pain to post photos here). *
> 
> J Press Flannel Navy Blazer [$75]
> *
> No holes or stains. Lightly padded shoulders. 3/2, flap patch pockets, etc. So wish this fit!
> 
> 18.25 Shoulder seam to seam
> 22.75 P2P
> 21 Waist
> 25.5 Sleeve
> 30.5 BOC
> 
> *PRL Silk Sport Coat [$50]
> *
> Content tag is worn, but this has to be silk or a predominantly silk blend. Flap patch pockets. Patch breast pocket. Wonderful colors. 3/2.
> 
> 18.75 Shoulder seam to seam
> 29.75 BOC
> 22 P2P
> 25 Arm
> 20 Waist
> 
> *Tweed Suit [SOLD]
> *
> Very tasteful brown herringbone tweed. Classic Ivy cut. No concerns that I could see aside from the front pocket bags.
> 
> 18 Shoulder seam to seam
> 20.75 P2P
> 30.5 BOC
> 19.5 Waist
> 25.5 Arm
> 
> 30.5 Inseam
> 1.75 Cuff
> 12.5 Rise
> 15.25 Waist
> 
> *BB Coat [$75]*
> 
> Sparingly worn. Would like someone else to enjoy it. Just had it dry cleaned. Size is M and very much fits like all other BB medium outerwear. Jacket is quilted and has a very handy set of interior pockets. Nice corduroy collar. Pouch of extra buttons included. Fabric is woven in Italy and is soft. I would say this is a medium weight jacket. I was fine wearing it in winter, but I would say this would be appropriate down to around freezing.
> 
> 32.5 BOC
> 24.75 Arm
> 22.75 P2P
> 22 Waist
> 19 S2S
> 
> Some inexpensive shoes for sale. Both have imperfections so please see pictures. Prices reflect condition and include CONUS shipping.
> 
> *AE Newport 8D [$30]
> *
> Scuffed up. Color is nice and would be a great beater loafer.
> 
> A very nice shoe that was clearly stored in trees. has started in the leather and some wear on the heel cup of both shoes.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Fall is here...*

Bump...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss
Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Vest*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Great for fall and winter!*

Bump...

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Camelhair Glen Plaid w/Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and off-white glen plaid with very subtle red and tan overlaid
in a window pane pattern; Very soft fabric!

Brooks Brothers collar tag and union label put this in the 80's - early 90's era.


Click pics for larger view.

   
 
 

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
3/2 Sack; Very Natural Shoulders; Single Vent;
Flap pockets; 2 Button Cuffs; Full Lining;
Made in USA; Camelhair
*TAGGED: ?*
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 21"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 23.75" +2"
*PRICE: $35*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## a pine tree

Cleaning out the closet for fall, so some things have to go. 
Send me an offer! Discounts for multiple items!
Whatever doesn't sell is going to Goodwill.

*SOLD* 1) H Freeman tan tweed with lovely greens and oranges/reds. Real autumnal coloring.
*Asking $25 obro shipped CONUS*

Shoulder width - 17"
Pit to pit - 20.5"
Arm length - 24"
BOC length - 30"



















*SOLD *2) Harvard coop chocolate brown tweed with a few tiny moth holes. Two patch pockets.
*Asking $30 obro shipped CONUS*

Shoulder width - 17"
Pit to pit - 19.5"
Arm length - 24.5"
BOC length - 30"



















*SOLD *3) Awesome Kuppenheimer black watch plaid. Perfect for the holidays!
*Asking $30 obro shipped CONUS*

Shoulder width - 18"
Pit to pit - 20"
Arm length - 24.75"
BOC length - 30.5"



















4/5) Chocolate brown corduroy blazer with two patch pockets / Grey speckled blazer with two patch pockets & elbow pads.
*Asking $27 for the pair of jackets, obro shipped CONUS*

Chocolate Brown Corduroy Blazer:
Shoulder width - 18"
Pit to pit - 20.5"
Arm length - 25"
BOC length - 28"

Grey Speckled Blazer with two patch pockets & elbow patches:
Shoulder width - 18"
Pit to pit - 21"
Arm length - 25"
BOC length - 28.5"


















*SOLD *6) Classic Bass Weejuns, made in USA. Size 10 D
*Asking $22 obro shipped CONUS*





































*SOLD *7) Surprisingly nice Banana Republic Double Monk Straps, size 9.5 D
*Asking $22 obro shipped CONUS*




























Again, make me an offer. Whatever doesn't sell soon is being donated.

:beer:


----------



## jogowill

*New in Box PRL Suede Longwings, Brown, 10.5 D*

Made by Allen Edmonds, I think. Made in USA, at any rate. Definitely on the narrower side of D.

$160 shipped


----------



## gamma68

*TRAD GRAIL*

*Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 triple-patch flannel blazer*
*Tagged size 42L, please see actual measurements
*

This is THE quintessential blazer coveted by Trads of all stripes. Perfect for fall, winter and chilly springs.

The cloth is a soft wool flannel with a shorter nap which might even be doeskin. Made in the USA. The union tag places this blazer circa 1968-76. Features nice heavy buttons marked "WEHGF" which indicates gold-filled buttons (three on the front and a very Trad two on each cuff) made by the Walter E. Hayward Co. of Attleboro, MA. This company merged with the A&Z Chain Co. in 1975, lending further evidence to the blazer's vintage. Single vent. Partly lined with two interior pockets. Handsewn button holes. Swelled edges. And, of course, three exterior patch pockets, a wonderful 3/2 roll, very natural shoulders with minimal padding and a sack cut.

Excellent condition with no stains, holes, missing buttons or other noticeable flaws.

*Actual measurements:*
Shoulders: 18.75"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43.5"
Sleeve: 26.25"
Length from bottom of collar: 32"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## MikeF

Gamma clear your inbox please.


----------



## gamma68

My apologies, inbox now cleared.


----------



## JCrewfan

SOLD.


JCrewfan said:


> Size 8E. Worn to two interviews and four funerals. There are two light indentions in the leather above the toecap of the left shoe (see photo). They were there when I purchased the shoes. Otherwise, shoes are excellent. *SOLD*.


----------



## JCrewfan

Price drop.


JCrewfan said:


> Size 32 x 30. Three pair (two khaki, one sand), all in excellent condition. No fraying. Always hung to dry. *$40 shipped* for all three.


----------



## Proclus

Man, I wish that fit me Gamma! That's exactly what I've been trying to find for about 6 months.


----------



## wnh

Prices keep dropping... Any takers? Make an offer if interested.



wnh said:


> 1. Brooks Brothers University Shop 3-piece suit. Medium charcoal gray with pinstripe. 3/2 sack. Trousers are flat front with 1 3/4" cuff. Tagged 41L. Has a wallet stain on the right back pocket lining. Back of the vest (not pictured) is wrinkled up at the bottom--probably just needs a good steaming. Spots in the first photo are just from the camera, not on the garment. Asking *$75 **shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Shoulders: 19
> Sleeve: 26 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> Waist: 33
> Inseam: 31
> Outseam: 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Brooks Brothers poplin suit. This is not a suit proper, but was pieced together from a jacket and trousers purchased separately. I have included a picture of the jacket lapel (left) laid on top of the trousers (right) for comparison purposes; they look the same to me. Jacket is a 3/2 sack, lower patch pockets. Trousers are 55% cotton/45% polyester. My guess is that the jacket is something similar, given the care requirements tag. My wife let out a little over an inch from the jacket sleeves, leaving a faint line marking the original cuff location. Perhaps this can be worked out, or perhaps you'll need to shorten the sleeves anyway? Asking *$35 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulder: 18
> Sleeve: 25
> Length: 30
> 
> Waist: 33
> Inseam: 31
> Outseam: 42 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy blazer. 3/2 sack. Fully lined. Tagged 39R. Has a faint white line (pulled thread?) between the middle and bottom buttons. More noticeable in the photo than in person. A bit of moth (?) damage to the top of the collar. Maybe would make a good 'beater' blazer? Asking *$25 shipped*.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Shoulders: 18 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 3/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Allen Edmonds 'Byron.' Haven't been produced for a few years now. Black punch-cap toe. Purchased as seconds, worn perhaps a dozen times. Great shape. Size 12 D. Asking *$75 shipped*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Summer tie lot. All lightweight. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$30 shipped* ($5 per tie). Left to right:
> Lands End, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
> Ralph Lauren, cotton plaid, 3 1/2"
> Gant cotton plaid, 3"
> Davison's Men's Store, madras plaid, 3"
> Kenneth Gordon, linen print, 3 1/4"
> Lands End, linen print, 3 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long, give or take. Asking *$30 shipped* ($5 per tie). Left to right:
> Jos A. Bank, printed silk (navy background), 3"
> Austin Manor, Santa motif on navy background, 90% poly/10% silk, 3"
> Robert Talbott, paisley silk, 3 1/2"
> Pendleton, Blackwatch wool plaid, 3"
> Pendleton, Stewart wool plaid, 3"
> J. Crew, navy w/ green double-stripe silk, 3 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Mixed tie lot. All around 56" long. Asking *$24 shipped* ($4 per tie). Left to right:
> Brooks Brothers, solid black silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
> Brooks Brothers, lavender w/ silver stripe (not a repp stripe), silk, stamped "Irregular," 3 3/4"
> Gant, silver/navy wide stripe, sort of a raw-ish texture to the silk, 3"
> Ralph Lauren, woven burgundy/dark olive/yellow-ish stripe, silk, 2 3/4" (54" long)
> Ralph Lauren, woven navy/burgundy/light blue pattern, silk, 2 3/4"
> Chaps, chocolate brown w/ light blue and silver alternating striping, silk, 3 1/2"


----------



## Reptilicus

Oak Street Boot Maker's Trench Boot. Horween Chromexcel in Color #8, Size 10. Dainite soul. Brand new. Never worn. Bought them for $370 through Mass Drop. Fit isn't working for me. Yours for $265 shipped.


----------



## jkidd41011

Those boots are gorgeous and my size...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*DROPS!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
5) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*6) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*
7) Classic Haspel Seersucker jacket!*

There's still plenty of warm weather left to enjoy this lovely seersucker from Haspel, the go-to purveyors of tradly warm weather jackets. A classic blue and white seersucker, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and three button cuffs. It is half-lined, has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition. All cotton, as you'd expect!

*Asking just $27.

Tagged 48R; measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 7/8
Length: 31 1/4



    

*8) Lovely Custom Made Salmon Jacket by Aficinando Clothiers
*
This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely light salmon cloth this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lots of handwork throughout, especially on the lapels and the placket and on the pocket flaps. It is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It includes fully functional surgeon's cuffs, and a twin vent. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 30 1/8





      

*9) CLASSIC Dark Navy Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" Blazer in Loro Piana wool!*

This is lovely--and an absolute classic! From Brooks Brothers, a classic dark navy two button front blazer with subtle darts. The cloth is wonderful, from Loro Piana of Italy. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' classic "Golden Fleece" buttons. It was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition; there is some minor wrinkling from storage as shown, but this will vanish completely after you've had this pressed.

This is a wonderful, classic staple, and so a steal at just

*$39, or offer.

Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 3/4



    

*11) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! *

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4





     

*12) IVY GRAIL! J. Press Tweed Stroller--jacket & vest combination.*

*WHY IS THIS STILL HERE????*

This is absolutely wonderful--a J. Press 3/2 sack tweed stroller!

The "stroller"--a jacket with matching waistcoat, but with no matching trousers--has by now almost vanished from American wardrobes, but it still has its devotees can can still be purchased from some of the few remaining bastions of true Ivy style, such as, of course, J. Press.

And this is an absolutely lovely example. Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, the colourway and patterning of the tweed is a wonderful checked medly of autumnal brackens, browns, and chestnuts with accents of golden wheat.. The jacket itself is from J. Press' "Presstige" line, and is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in Canada, and features three button cuffs and a classic single hooked vent. The vest features a fully functional back adjuster and peak lapels. Naturally, all of the front pockets are fully functional also.

This stroller is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn sparingly by one very careful owner--I have the full provenance.

*Asking just $55, OR OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Vest width across the fabric: 20 1/8
Vest length, tip to tip: 26





        

*13) Custom Made Plaid Jacket by Tom James*

This is lovely! Custom made by Tom James, this is a lovely a subtle shadow plaid in desert-inspired colouring of tan and very light tannish orange. The jacket is a three button front with subtle darts, and a twin vent; this features a retaining strap in the interior to ensure a proper closure. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lots of handwork throughout. Made in the USA in 2008, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30 for this lovely jacket that's perfect for the end of summer and early Fall!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 28 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 1/2



        

*14) WONDERFUL Vintage Summer Plaid Jacket!*

Who made this jacket? I've no idea... but it's clearly from the 1960s, judging by the lining and the subdued yet bold classic guncheck plaid! This is the perfect jacket to carry you through the late summer and into Fall; although there is no fabric content listed this is either lightweight wool, or, more likely, a wool-cotton blend, judging by the texture. It's certainly lighter weight and so perfect for warmer days.

The colorway and patterning are lovely, being checked in shades of burnished chestnut, dark peat, and autumnal bracken. It's also a rare two button sack jacket, with a centre vent and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $22, or offer, for this little gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
15) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $24, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





      

*17) VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





    

*18) GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

This is a stunning jacket!

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $25, or offer.

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4



    

*19) VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





    

*20) BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for! It features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, in absolutely excellent condition!

*Just $17.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## ballmouse

$7 off each pair of pants ($33 for Bills and $43 for O'Connell's!)



ballmouse said:


> Some heavy duty pants for this fall and winter! All of these have been sitting around for the better part of 2.5+ years, so I figure I should get rid of them. 2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in Size 31 M1P (white appears to be duck canvas) *$40 each + free shipping in US!* 2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in M1. Russet Brown is 31. Olive has no size. Appears to have a slightly higher rise than the brown, but with a slightly smaller waist. *$40 each + free shipping in US!*
> O'Connell's Gray in 32S. *$50 + free shipping in US!* Waist: 31" Inseam: 31.25" with military hem (front slightly shorter than back)


----------



## FLMike

This is the real deal, and just in time for Fall. I'm selling my olive green, corduroy 3/2 sack sport coat from O'Connell's. Tagged size is 41R. As much as I want to like this Ivy staple, I just feel too "professorish" when I put it on. Plus, there are only a couple of days a year cold enough for me to even attempt to wear it down here. Excellent condition.....no issues whatsoever.

Asking $50 shipped to CONUS.

Measurements as follows:

Across the shoulders: 18"
Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeves: 24.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.75"


----------



## CMDC

NWT Orvis khakis
Flat front, no cuff

35 x 32

$36 conus

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...2-C218-4825-8F11-94565C72DED7_zpsjgzoeutj.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...0-32C7-47D1-BACA-02142890AE03_zpsvhhjjazh.jpg

Brooks Brothers chocolate brown gabardines
Pleated and cuffed

38 x 34

$32 conus

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...3-5320-4831-9AAC-4DF4F6D02365_zpslleyke1c.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...2-3A87-47C1-A47E-688EF7FC7DC7_zpsukvtqmvg.jpg

Andover Shop poplin khakis
Flat front and cuffed

33 x 32

$32 conus

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...F-1521-423C-9BAB-5B2896BA9D80_zpsa3o36345.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...F-977F-4E8A-8872-30AA1F172B62_zpsn5fzcgsf.jpg

LLBean khaki flannels
Flat front and unruffled

30 x 28.5

$30 conus

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...E-111F-4452-860B-E07275991AD5_zps0iacoi7z.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...E-979D-46FC-B0BE-30BA691438B6_zpsda6oi2y9.jpg

Ben Silver spread collar dress shirt in like new condition
16.5 x 34

$26 conus

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...0-A39A-49E4-896A-404012070001_zpshy16qbpj.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...9-9C1B-4CED-96E5-AA89F14F7F54_zps3p0bmg0t.jpg

Gitman Brothers button down sport shirt
Tagged L and measures 16.5 x 35

$24 conus

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...7-AE08-4F32-8B59-F36EEC11438D_zpsz3sa38op.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...A-7EFB-497B-B3C1-2B3890E8FFDF_zps4pmejan2.jpg

Robert Talbot repp
3.25" width

$16 conus

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...8-0B95-4123-ACD0-1FA549807B45_zpszm19idwn.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/album...7-5906-498B-90AF-6718806939BC_zpsfhr9o8z1.jpg


----------



## jogowill

Drop...



jogowill said:


> *New in Box PRL Suede Longwings, Brown, 10.5 D*
> 
> Made by Allen Edmonds, I think. Made in USA, at any rate. Definitely on the narrower side of D.
> 
> $160>$135


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got three 3/2 sacks that I'm looking to unload. All are roughly the same size so if you want all three, make an offer.

First up is a Corbin 3/2 sack with two patch pockets. No hook vent, alas and the buttons are dinged up. Measurements below and it's yours for $25 or offer with shipping included.

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 30.5"
Sleeves: 25.5"










Next is an older red label JAB 3/2 sack. Roughly a 43R with two patch pockets and hook vent. One pinhole as noted. Yours for $25 or offer.

JAB 
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 25"










Finally a Southwick 3/2 sack in houndstooth. Two fabric issues as noted but good be fixed. As it stands a very serviceable jacket. Asking $25 or offer.

Southwick
Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 31"
Sleeve: 25"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edlcm

Hi Guys,

New here so correct me If i'm posting this the wrong way or in a wrong thread.

Looking to buy a 3/2 navy hopsack blazer & a charcoal tweed jacket. Size 38R.


----------



## conductor

Bump -



conductor said:


> A couple of great fall tweeds today. If you're like me you're just waiting for the weather to change to bust out the tweed!
> 
> Brooks Brothers - no darts
> Free Shipping CONUS
> Asking $35
> 
> Tagged 42r, USA made, wool.
> P to P 22.5"
> Sleeve 23.5" + 3"
> Shoulder 19"
> Length from BOC 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin
> 
> No size tag, USA made, wool. - 3/2 roll,
> no darts
> Seems to be about a 42L
> Free shipping CONUS
> Asking $35
> 
> P to P 22"
> Sleeve 26" + 2"
> Shoulder 18.5"
> Length from BOC: 32"


----------



## conductor

You're in the right place! Keep your eyes open, and when you see what you're looking for, PM the seller. Welcome to the forums.



edlcm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New here so correct me If i'm posting this the wrong way or in a wrong thread.
> 
> Looking to buy a 3/2 navy hopsack blazer & a charcoal tweed jacket. Size 38R.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss
Lambswool V-Neck Sweater Vest*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $20 > $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with drop...

*All prices include CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Camelhair Glen Plaid w/Window Pane Overlay Sport Coat*

The fabric is a black and off-white glen plaid with very subtle red and tan overlaid
in a window pane pattern; Very soft fabric!

Brooks Brothers collar tag and union label put this in the 80's - early 90's era.


Click pics for larger view.

   
 
 

*Excellent Condition*; Very little wear - really nice sport coat.
3/2 Sack; Very Natural Shoulders; Single Vent;
Flap pockets; 2 Button Cuffs; Full Lining;
Made in USA; Camelhair
*TAGGED: ?*
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 21"
Waist: 20"
BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 23.75" +2"
*PRICE: $35 > $32*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Not sure about where you are, but it's supposed to be over 100 F this weekend here in Shangri-la!

I'm dropping the prices again!

*$12 > $11 Each!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $12 > $11*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $12 > $11*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $12 > $11*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Andersdad

Pm sent to A Pine Tree on shoes.


----------



## Reptilicus

Price Drop

Oak Street Boot Maker's Trench Boot. Horween Chromexcel in Color #8, Size 10D. Dainite soul. Brand new. Never worn. Bought them for $370 through Mass Drop. Fit isn't working for me. Yours for $250 shipped.


----------



## drlivingston

Those Oak Street boots are gorgeous! If they were my size, I would be mighty tempted.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Those Oak Street boots are gorgeous! If they were my size, I would be mighty tempted.


Aren't they, though? :devil:


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Aren't they, though? :devil:


Shush, you... I keep telling myself that they are too small. :tongue2:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Shush, you... I keep telling myself that they are too small. :tongue2:


You know they run large too, right? I'm a 9.5 in them instead of my usual 10.


----------



## WRMS

Reuben said:


> You know they run large too, right? I'm a 9.5 in them instead of my usual 10.


Let me be sure, I usually wear a 10.5, so a 10 in these is what I would want?
seller, what's your experience?


----------



## jkidd41011

Watch Sold


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! Good jackets right here - make me an offer.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got three 3/2 sacks that I'm looking to unload. All are roughly the same size so if you want all three, make an offer.
> 
> First up is a Corbin 3/2 sack with two patch pockets. No hook vent, alas and the buttons are dinged up. Measurements below and it's yours for $25 or offer with shipping included.
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is an older red label JAB 3/2 sack. Roughly a 43R with two patch pockets and hook vent. One pinhole as noted. Yours for $25 or offer.
> 
> JAB
> Chest: 21.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a Southwick 3/2 sack in houndstooth. Two fabric issues as noted but good be fixed. As it stands a very serviceable jacket. Asking $25 or offer.
> 
> Southwick
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Epically Trad Southwick 3/2 sack 3-piece tweed suit. Gray herringbone fabric. Natural, narrow shoulders, flat-front pants, the whole shooting match. Very good condition, only issue is a little slight fading or dirt around the crease of the collar. It's hard to see.

Tagged 46T; measures around a modern 44L.

$175 shipped OBO.

23" pit to pit
18.5" shoulders
32.5" BOC
26" (+2) sleeves

Vest is 22" pit to pit

Trousers are 37" (+3) x 32" (+3).










More pics: 


Spoiler


----------



## Orgetorix

Another gorgeous Southwick tweed suit - this one's a stunning brown barleycorn (herringbone? barleybone?) with a multi-colored windowpane. 2-piece, darted 2-button jacket, flat front pants. Excellent condition; no issues except it's missing all six or eight sleeve buttons.

$135 shipped OBO.

Tagged 40T, seems TTS.

17.7" shoulders
21.5" pit to pit
32.5 BOC
26" (+2") sleeves

Pants are 34" (+2) x 32.5" (+1)










More pics:


Spoiler


----------



## Steve Smith

^ That is a nice tweed suit.


----------



## gamma68

*SMALL TRAD ALERT*

*Vintage Aquascutum "Aqua 5" mac raincoat
Midnight Navy
Tagged size 38 short

*This vintage Aquascutum raincoat was made in London and features the Royal Warrant. Made from a poly/cotton blend for water and stain repellency. Features a 4-button front with one small collar button (all concealed beneath the placket when fastened), adjustable button cuffs, two side slash pockets, two interior pockets, unlined, single hook vent. A super lightweight rain jacket that's even more distinct in midnight navy. This coat presents a classic streamlined look--and even becomes rakish with the collar flipped up to cut down on the wind.

Excellent condition with no stains, fading or other flaws.

From what I've found through some online research, the Aqua 5 was available from the late 1950s to early 1980s. The ad below is from the Dec. 20, 1960 Cincinnati Enquirer (the coat cost $45!).

Measurements
Pit-to-pit: 22.5"
Sleeve from shoulder: 23.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 38"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## jfkemd

Amazing Glen Plaid Tweed 3/2 Sack from Vaughn at Sather Gate
Estimated size is 38 or 39R
Shoulders: 17.5
armpits: 21.5
length BOC: 30
sleeves: 24.5
hooked vent measures 8.5 
Details: I have not seen any flaws. This has all the trad details namely lapped seams, patch flap pockets and 2 buttons on the sleeve.
Yours for $55 shipping included. 
CONUS only

see attached link for pictures:


----------



## jfkemd

*Florsheim Imperial Loafers 12D*

*Sold.*

Like New Condition Florsheim Imperial Loafers in 12 D
Please see pics for details.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump... it's going to be another hot one this weekend!

*$11 Each!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $11*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $11*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $11*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; still will work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ballmouse

Some heavy duty pants for this fall and winter! All of these have been sitting around for the better part of 2.5+ years, so I figure I should get rid of them.

2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in Size 31 M1P (white appears to be duck canvas) *$30 each + free shipping in US!*

2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in M1. Russet Brown is 31. Olive has no size. Appears to have a slightly higher rise than the brown, but with a slightly smaller waist. *$30 each + free shipping in US!

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Fall and Winter Outerwear! LL bean Filed Jacket, Orvis Shooting Jacket, GORGEOUS luxury Made in England Faconnable duffel, Down vests, more!*

*I have several WONDERFUL items of classic Ivy/Trad outerwear to pass on today, including an iconic Made in the USA LL Bean Field Jacket with button-in liner, an Orvis Field Jacket, a vintage Great Western wool rancher jacket, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!
Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) ICONIC LL Bean Field Jacket. Made in the USA.*

This is the nicest example of this American icon that I've seen!

The Field Jacket is THE classic American item of outerwear for Fall, the warmer Winter days, and Spring, and L.L. Bean make the definitive iconic version. And THIS one was Made in the USA--I believe that they are now all "imported".

Introduced in 1924, the Field Coat by L.L. Bean was originally designed for hunting, but its extreme versatility quickly took it out of the woods, and it's just as likely to be seen on the streets of the Upper East Side or Boston Common as it is deep in the Maine woods.

The outer shell is rugged two-ply cotton canvas, treated to be water resistant; the collar and turn-back cuffs are 16-wale corduroy for comfort and abrasion resistance. The jacket itself is designed for function. It features a deep lamb-chop pocket on either side at the front; the flap of this is the bottom of the upper lamb-chop pocket that is placed directly above it; a highly functional and innovative design. The jacket has a zipped breast security pocket, and a bi-swing back; both of the shoulders are reinforced. The coat fastens with oversize buttons, ideal for use in the cold.

This coat is complete with its original tartan Primaloft button-in liner, and with all of its original spare buttons!

With the exception of the absenceof the original size tag, this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $39, or offer.*

Chest: 25 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 23 (Please note that the shoulders slope into the sleeves in Bean Field jackets)
Length (BOC): 30 1/2



      

*2) Orvis Field Shooting Jacket*

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Cut from beautifully sturdy cotton duck in classic British khaki, this is simply packed with features. First, it is clearly modeled on the Barbour Border, for it has two deep front handwarmer pockets in the front with reinforced edges, as well as two deep functional pockets that snap securely shut for security The coat fastens with both a button and a zipper; the placket is reinforced with the same brown corduroy as the collar, as are the turn-back cuffs. The sleeves have reinforcing elbow patches. Both shoulders are reinforced for shooting, and the back is a fully functional bi-swing back with a half-belt. The back also features a full-length game pocket that is securely fastened with a zipper at both ends.

The interior is lined in perfect scarlet, and features two breast security pockets that are fastened with zippers.

All of the buttons and snaps are Orvis signature fastenings.

This is is absolutely beautiful condition, and a size Large.

*Asking just $45*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 32 1/2



            

*3) MADE IN ITALY Quilted Jacket from "Ivy Oxford*"

Along with the Field Jacket the quilted jacket is a classic Ivy Fall staple--as the Italians clearly realize, since the company that produced this lovely example is called "Ivy Oxford", clearly hoping for its wares to appeal to both the American Ivy League market and their British Sloane equivalents!

This jacket is lovely, and worthy of being tagged "Ivy". Made it Italy, it is a classic quilted jacket cut from cotton that has been permeated with resin to render it water resistant. It comes complete with a classic corduroy collar and turn-back cuffs. It features a lovely and traditional pocket configuration on the front, with a deep flapped pocket being placed directly in front of a deep handwarmer pocket with corduroy reinforcing trim. The lining is quilted for the lower quarter below the drip strip. It features a shallow twin vent at the back and a single interior pocket. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Size M. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/4



      

*4) Faconnable Duffle Coat. MADE IN ENGLAND!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a very thick and heavy loden green wool cloth in a wonderful broad herringbone weave this was made in England. The quality is outstanding--in addition to the thickness and warmth of the cloth the workmanship is absolutely first rate, and the front is closed by a RiRi zipper--the Rolls Royce of zippers than only appears on the best clothing. (Eastman use RiRi for their leathers.) The coat features two deep front pockets with lapped seams at the edges; it also has lapped seams along the two traditional shoulder front capes that are a feature of duffels, as well as around the rear shoulder cape, down the sides, and also down the sleeves and along the placket. The coat closes with a RiRi zipper as well as buttons, and is, of course hooded. There are ornamental sleeves closure tabs at the cuffs.

The coat is unlined, as is traditional, and the interior seams all feature contrast piping in British Racing Green.

This coat is in excellent condition except that it is missing a button. This does not affect closing the coat, as it also has a zipper, and could be easily disguises by moving the bottom button up to replace the missing one. The coat could also use a dry clean just to freshen it up.

This truly is beautiful, and given its quality and condition is a steal *at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 36





        

*5) WONDERFUL Vintage "Great Western" Jacket!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and if it were smaller and fit me it wouldn't be here! Likely dating from the 1960s this is a classic and utterly wearable piece of Americana, being a thick and wonderfully warm wool Rancher coat in a bold Western plaid in grey, cream, moss and peat. It features two deep slanted and flapped pockets on the front and a classic faux-fur collar, as well as oversized buttosn fro ease of closure when it's bitterly cold on the prairie. The cuffs have functional cuff strapsn to tighten the cuffs against the cold. It features a quilted lining for warmth. The collar is designed to stand up, and there is a locker loop on one side and a button on the other so that it can be fastened into place.

This was sold by Gimbels, which closed in 1987 and was famous for having the largest Thanksgiving Day parade in the country.

This was, of course, made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; a very, very small moth nibble on the top of one sleeve, as shown, and one of the buttons for the left cuff strap is missing; this could be easily replaced.

*Asking just $49.

This is tagged 46. Measurements:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 35 1/2





        

*6) WONDERFUL Reversible Harrington Jacket in herringbone tweed and classic tan!*

This is wonderful--a reversible Harrington jacket, with one side being classic grey herringbone tweed, and the other the clasic waterproof tan cotton. Both sides have the same classic Harrington features: two slash front pockets with button down flaps, knit cuffs and knit waistband. The jacket features a fluid reversible zipper--of course, as a reversible jacket. It has raglan sleeves, and the collar is designed so that it buttons shut, with the buttons being on the tweed side of the throat latch.

The jacket has some minor issues. First, it needs a dry clean to freshen it up. Second, there is a small stain on the tweed side by the zipper, which will likely come out; there is also a small brown stain on the cotton tan side by the knit hem, as shown. The collar has some discoloraton from wear on the cotton tan side--clearly this was sensibly worn tweed side out!

This was Made in the USA.

Owing to its flaws this is conservatively in Good/Very Good condition, *and so it just $29.

Size XL. Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 35 1/2
Length: 24









        

*7) US Army Coat. Coat, Cold Weather. Man's Field. WITH OPTIONAL LINER!*

This is a wonderfully functional coat! It features four deep front pockets with snaps, a hood in a zippered compartment in the collar, the ability to stand the collar up and close it against the cold, functional epaulettes, cinced waist, velcro adjustable cuffs, and a button in liner. The coat is a Medium Short, and si recommended for chests 37 - 41 inches. Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25.*



   https://s290.photobucket.com/user/t...erwear Oct 2016/DSC04522_zpsrba05zmy.jpg.html    

*8) Schott Down Vest*

From the people who brought us the Perfecto biker jacket comes this lovely down vest--a classic Fall accessory for when you want warmth without weight! This features two handwarmer pockets that have been neatly designed to that they do not affect the silhouette of the vest when not in use and a wonderful vintage label! This is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and was Made in the USA--in Elizabeth, NJ.

*Asking just $25.*

Chest: 21
Length (back): 26 1/2







*9) Woolrich Vest*

A classic Fall and Winter accessory, this lovely navy vest has two deep zippered slash pocket, two flap pockets, a check tartan liner, and an interior security pocket. It also has a cord collar, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20*

*Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Length: 27


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. *$185*

New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Navy Blue Blazer. Loro Piana Italian wool. Made in USA. Two button, Double vent, Pick Stitching, Golden Fleece buttons. Retail $698.

Use measurements to predict fit. If you don't understand how measurements are taken or how to use them google the terms "how to measure a suit Andy" for an explanation.

Measures as follows:
*36R* P2P 19 5/8, Sh 17.25, Sl 24 3/8, L 29.75 
*38R* P2P 20.75, Sh 17 7/8, Sl 24.5, L 30.25 
*42L* P2P 22.25, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 25.75, L 31.75 
*50R* P2P 25.75, Sh 20.75, Sl 25 1/8, L 30 3/8 The 50R does not have the faux functional buttonholes on the sleeve.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*LL Bean Slippers, New!*

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brand New In The Box!*

*LL Bean Men's Handsewn Slippers, Fleece-Lined, Size 9*


Click pics for larger view.

  

*SIZE 9*
Brown; Fleece-lined, Leather upper; Rubber crepe sole.

No longer Available! LL Bean had these in both flannel-lined and
fleece-lined versions. Current offering is only the flannel-lined.

$50 Retail

Great for around the house; the durable rubber outsole provides
traction on bare floors and protects your slippers on a trek to
the end of the driveway for the mail or morning paper.

I have a pair of these, and this pair was my back-up; knee problems
dictate that I can no longer wear footwear without support. 

My pain is your gain!!

*New In Box*

*PRICE: $40*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a friend, a retired clergyman, who loves tweed and is in search of something in size 46 'business' or 'portly'. Obviously he can't afford anything decent new but if one of you chaps knows of a nice jacket that needs re-homing, do let me know?


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HATS!*

*I have a whole slew of wonderful classic hats to pass on today, including Harris & Donegal tweed hats and caps, a vintage glengarry, a wonderful stalking hat by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) CLASSIC Irish Donegal tweed walking hat. This is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with berry red, pumpkin orange, gorse yellow, and Eske river blue. This was Made in Ireland, and is in excellent condition. Interior circumference measures 23 1/4. Asking just $25.





 

2) Beautiful Donegal tweed walking hat, in blackwatch colouring. Made in Ireland, this is a beautiful and rare walking hat! In excellent condition. Size S. Interior circumference 22 1/4. Asking just $25.



   

3) Scala cap. Excellent condition. Interior: 22 3/4. Asking just $16.



 

5) VINTAGE Glengarry cap--with optional peak! At first, this presents as a standard military-drab Glengarry. However, it's arranged so that it can easily covert to a peaked cap. This is the first hat I've seen like this, and I've love any information that anyone might have concerning what the insignia is (Swiss ARmy?), what this style of hat is called, and what vintage it might be. (I believe that it might be Second War issue; if not, likely no later than 1950s.) It's in very Good/Excellent condition, is a size 59--and a steal at just $25!





   

5) VINTAGE LL Bean fur hat. This carries the desirable script signature that denotes Bean at its height. This is in excellent condition, but I do not believe that it's real fur! Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior circumference 23 1/4. Asking just $20



 

6) John Hanley of Ireland tweed cap; mossy herringbone with lovely autumnal windowpane overchecking. Excellent condition. Made in Ireland. Size 7 3/8 (or 60cm, or size L). Interior: c. 22 3/4. Asking just $25.



  

7) Harris Tweed newsboy cap. Absolutely beautiful, this is a truly classic cap in a lovely and rare barleycorn Harris tweed in shades of moss and sepia. This features a snap bill, and is in excellent condition, with the exception of a former owner's name inside. This was Made in England. Size XL; this measures c. 23 1/4". Asking just $25, or offer.



     

8) Vintage Millar's of Ireland Tweed walking hat. Lovely vintage label! Made in Ireland. Very Good condition. Asking just $20. Interior: 22 5/8.





9) Pendleton tartan cap. Made in the USA. Interior: 22. very Good condition. Asking just $15.



  

10) Vintage Tweed multipanel newsboy cap. Made in Scotland by Ballentyne. Size 7. Very Good condition--some minor discoloration to the interior sweatband, as shown--and absolutely beautiful! Asking just $18





  

11) Classic Harris Tweed Cap in blue-grey slate herringbone. Very recent, this is in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Size 7. Asking just $22.





 

12) Scottish tweed Country hat. Made by Jack Gelfer in Strathclyde, Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior: 22 1/4. Asking just $22.



  

13) WONDERFUL! A classic and rare Stalking hat. The interior label is all but destroyed, but close examination shows that this was made by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers. The exterior shell is in excellent condition; the only damage is to the interior label, and this could easily be repaired. This is thus in overall Very Good condition. Interior: 23. Asking just $22.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Holland & Holland Linen Shooting Jacket!*

*PURE LINEN HOLLAND & HOLLAND SHOOTING JACKET*







*Made in England

Unworn!
*​
This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Established in 1835, Holland & Holland are *the* premier British gunsmiths; indeed, they are one of the premier gunsmiths in the world, offering a full range of bespoke hunting rifles and shotguns. (Yes, the word "bespoke" was intentional; Holland & Holland have offered a bespoke gun making service from the middle of the C19th.) They also offering shooting classes, and, naturally, a range of sporting clothing that is made to the same exactly standards as their guns.... with prices to match.

This beautiful shooting jacket shows clearly why Holland & Holland clothing has the same reputation for beauty and function as its range of weapons. It is, first, cut from pure linen in a light Spring green herringbone pattern. Linen might seem an odd choice for a shooting jacket, and indeed Holland & Holland do focus on tweed clothing. But the shooting season in England starts on the Glorious 12th of August.... and given increasing temperatures tweeds can be unsuitable for summer sport. Moreover, Holland & Holland have equipped hunters that voyage beyond the boundaries of the sceptered isle, and linen is considerably more comfortable to wear while bringing down antelope on the veldt than tweed could ever be!

The fabric is complemented by the cut. This is a REAL shooting jacket, not a fashion item--and so every feature of it works, and works well.... and there are features in this jacket that lesser jackets haven't even dreamed of.

This jacket is cut as a traditional British shooting jacket. It has a three button military front, subtle darts to give it shape in the field, and slanted front hacking pockets. As it is a shooting jacket is also has action-back shoulders for ease of movement when tracking a flying gamebird with uplifted gun. It has a single center vent. The sleeves feature the traditional "paired" button closure; single button cuffs with a button on the back and front so that the sleeve does not look unfinished from behind. All of the buttons are, of course, horn.

It has a fully functional throat latch--which includes a second button below the throat button to ensure that your neck is protected when the collar is closed, a feature that almost no shooting jackets still have.

There is a lot of handwork in this jacket; this is evident on the military grey cloth that reinforces the underside of the collar, and that looks exceptionally handsome when the throat latch is engaged.

The interior of the jacket is just as functional as the exterior. Most impressively it features a split lining; a lining divided at the back with elasticated bands holding it together, so that the lining with not be adversely affected when you're moving your gun quickly into place or tracking gamebirds. (This renders the action back fully functional, and is a feature that lesser shooting jackets never have.) The lining is Holland & Holland's signature lining, in harvest gold with pictures of cartridges labelled "Holland & Holland" throughout. This lining also appears n the underflaps of the two front pockets. The lining is Bemberg. There are three interior pockets in this jacket, with the left-hand lower pocket being a deep game pocket. The closure buttons in the interior are also all horn.

This jacket was, of course, Made in England. It is fully canvassed. It is also in near mint, UNWORN condition; all of the exterior pockets still have their original basting intact. The only tiny blemish is a small pinhole--literally, a pinhole--on the lapel, as shown.

New, this jacket would have cost around $1,800. Given this, I'm offering it at less than 10% of retail--*$125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2) (This is a genuine, functional, shooting jacket, so the sleeves are longer to allow coverage when your arms are extended.)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## jfkemd

The Vaughn SC is accounted for.


----------



## Oldsarge

Damn, Tweedy. Those are some lovely hats and caps and not one of them is in my size. Phoo!


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Epically Trad Southwick 3/2 sack 3-piece tweed suit. Gray herringbone fabric. Natural, narrow shoulders, flat-front pants, the whole shooting match. Very good condition, only issue is a little slight fading or dirt around the crease of the collar. It's hard to see.
> 
> Tagged 46T; measures around a modern 44L.
> 
> Now $140 shipped OBO.
> 
> 23" pit to pit
> 18.5" shoulders
> 32.5" BOC
> 26" (+2) sleeves
> 
> Vest is 22" pit to pit
> 
> Trousers are 37" (+3) x 32" (+3).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Orgetorix

Price drop.



Orgetorix said:


> Another gorgeous Southwick tweed suit - this one's a stunning brown barleycorn (herringbone? barleybone?) with a multi-colored windowpane. 2-piece, darted 2-button jacket, flat front pants. Excellent condition; no issues except it's missing all six or eight sleeve buttons.
> 
> Now $100 shipped OBO.
> 
> Tagged 40T, seems TTS.
> 
> 17.7" shoulders
> 21.5" pit to pit
> 32.5 BOC
> 26" (+2") sleeves
> 
> Pants are 34" (+2) x 32.5" (+1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## jogowill

*BEATERS BUT BEAUTIES: LLOYD & HAIG SHELL CORDOVAN PLAIN-TOE BLUCHERS, 10.5 D

*Fantastic vintage shell cordovan shoes with a beautiful patina. Some damage to the leather with makeshift repairs by a local cobbler. $35 or offer.


----------



## cellochris

jogowill said:


> *BEATERS BUT BEAUTIES: LLOYD & HAIG SHELL CORDOVAN PLAIN-TOE BLUCHERS
> 
> *Fantastic vintage shell cordovan shoes with a beautiful patina. Some damage to the leather with makeshift repairs by a local cobbler. $35 or offer.


Very nice! What size, and would you please post pictures of the damage?


----------



## jogowill

^Right. Size. Thanks for pointing that out. They're 10.5 D.

If you click on the picture, it will take you to a photobucket album where you can see the damage in the pictures. The main thing is that there were tears on the back of each of the shoes; the cobbler just sewed on patches of what I assume is calfskin. There are also some little tears on the tongues. In one picture you can also see where the lining and outer shell came apart (don't know how else to describe it). The cobbler used glue on this. There's another spot like that, too, but it was a more seamless job and I can't find it.

Like I said, pretty makeshift. But they are still beautiful.


----------



## clark_kent

Hey all:

(Unfortunately) I have to put these up. They're Cole Haan pinch loafers size *10D*

I got them for my bday and Cole Haan sizing is slightly off. I'm a 10D but these are not snug / tight. I can feel my heel lifting when I walk. With heavy socks they're fine, but that means I can't wear them all year round. Worn roughly 4 times but it's now to the point when I can see I'm just forcing it and it's not going to get any better (in terms of fit).

So.... make me an offer. I'm even down for a trade/swap too. These were bought to serve as everyday casual wear for school, and hangouts. So if you have loafers, wingtips, other shoes in (true) 10D, then I'll be willing to trade too.

*COLE HAAN PINCH LOAFERS 10D*


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE H. FREEMAN & SON, PHILADELPHIA, 3/2 SACK SUIT*
*Gray chevron pattern, 100% wool, USA-made, tagged size 42, please see measurements.*

Features a 3/2 roll, sack cut, very lightly padded shoulders, three-button cuffs, half-lined with three interior pockets, single vent. Pants are flat-front and uncuffed.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or odors. For full disclosure, the pant cuffs have been let out all the way and the former seam line remains. Since this suit is 100% wool, the seam mark should disappear with a dry cleaning/pressing.

Measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 43"
Sleeve: 25" (no more fabric to let out)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

Pants waist: 37"
Pants inseam: 30.75"
*
Asking $55 CONUS*

*VINEYARD VINES SILK TIE
Sea Turtle pattern, USA-made*

Measures 3.75" at the blade. Excellent condition, appears to have never been worn.

*Asking $20 CONUS

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Leather Jackets!*

*I have two beautiful leather jackets to pass on today--one made in the USA, and one from Italy! These are perfect for Fall!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

1) BEAUTIFUL Made in Italy Leather Jacket*

This is absolutely gorgeous--if it was just a bit bigger and fit me it wouldn't be here! The leather of this jacket is beautifully buttery soft with a wonderful hand and drape. It's also a lovely colour--dark milk chocolate brown with russet undertones. The construction is absolutely excellent, as befits the medium-weight leather. It is lined, and has two interior pockets. It has a four-button front, with reinforced button holes. It has two deep slash pockets on the front.

This jacket does have some minor surface scuffs commensurate with use, but it's in overall Very Good condition. This is a truly beautiful Italian leather jacket, and a steal at just $85, or offer.

*Tagged M; this measures: *

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29







       

*2) Schott Classic Leather Coat*

Schott is THE classic American leather company that has been operating since 1913, is still family owned, and designed the "Perfecto"--the classic biker jackets that all other jackets imitate! Like the Perfecto, this jacket was almost certainly made in the legendary leather factories that Schott operates in Elizabeth, NJ.

This jacket features a button front with a concealed placket for a smooth silhouette. The cuffs feature a button closure; all of the buttons feature the Schott name. It has two slash handwarmer pockets in the front, and an interior pocket. It is a classic black.

This jacket does have some scuffing commensurate with use, the most obvious parts of which are on the elbow, as shown. This is in Very Good condition, and hence is just $65, or offer.

*Tagged XL; measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 22 1/4
Length: 35 1/2


----------



## WillBarrett

Mentioned earlier....here's a solid Vanjulian 100% Cashmere blazer. Navy with darts - lightly worn but in terrific shape.

Measurements:

Chest - 20"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 31"
Sleeves: 26"

Asking $40 or offer shipped.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Also - Pendleton tartan waist coat in XXL coming tomorrow!

Here we go. Terrific wool waist coat. Made in the USA. Marked XXL and measures 24" across seam to seam when buttoned. Two small holes on back - about pin size. Needs a dry cleaning but otherwise terrific.

Asking $35 or offer shipped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. $180.

New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Brown Tweed Sport Coat. Retail $598. Made in Thailand. Quilted lining. Three Button Double Vent. Throat latch. Brown Tweed with heathered blue and green. Tan overcheck with a dark blue shadow check. A real country jacket. Main photo is true to color. 42R.

Measures as follows:
P2P 22.5, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 24.5, L 30.5


----------



## gamma68

*STUNNING MULTICOLORED HARRIS TWEED JACKET*

This USA-made Harris Tweed jacket for Campus Men's Shop of Birmingham/Grosse Pointe (Michigan) presents a stunning colorway in a subtle striped herringbone. The coffee-colored cloth is bursting with stripes and flecks of navy, sky blue, russet, bright red, burnt orange, purple, green and probably others I haven't noticed. Several close-up images provided to display the array of colors.

Two-button darted front with three-button cuffs. Chunky brown leather football buttons. Fully-lined with two interior pockets. Single vent. No holes, stains or other issues. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 41"
Waist: 40.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $35 CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*[/SIZE]

*Brand New In The Box!*

*LL Bean Men's Handsewn Slippers, Fleece-Lined, Size 9*


Click pics for larger view.

  

*SIZE 9*
Brown; Fleece-lined, Leather upper; Rubber crepe sole.

No longer Available! LL Bean had these in both flannel-lined and
fleece-lined versions. Current offering is only the flannel-lined.

$50 Retail

Great for around the house; the durable rubber outsole provides
traction on bare floors and protects your slippers on a trek to
the end of the driveway for the mail or morning paper.

I have a pair of these, and this pair was my back-up; knee problems
dictate that I can no longer wear footwear without support. 

My pain is your gain!!

*New In Box*

*PRICE: $40*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*17 CLASSIC SHIRTS! Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Robert Talbott, Ralph Lauren, Made in France Lacoste, more! LOTS of 16.5; many other sizes!*

*I have a slew of beautiful shirts to pass on today--including Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Robert Talbott, Ralph Lauren, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available.

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Robert Talbott. Excellent condition. Size 16.5-33. Asking just $17.



 

2) Ralph Lauren. Red stripe. Excellent condition! Size L. Chest: 24 1/4"; sleeve: 35 1/4". Asking just $16.



  

3) Cable Car Clothiers. This is a lovely, classic short-sleeve popover shirt, from the premier Trad store in San Francisco. The fabric is a blend, but it feels like all cotton. Chest: 24 1/2. Excellent condition, and Made in the USA. Asking just $15.



 

4) Ralph Lauren "Blake" shirt. 53% silk, 43% linen. Size L. A beautiful pale green! This has some minor wear to the collar, as shown, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This is gorgeous, and a steal at just $16! Chest: 26; sleeve: 35 1/4".



  

5) Ralph Lauren; a lovely bold blue and white striped shirt. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 24; sleeve: 35. Asking just $16.



 

6) Ralph Lauren Polo shirt with windowpane check. "Andrew" pattern. Size 16 - 32/33. Minor spots on front, as shown; these can hardly be seen. Hence Very Good condition. $12.



  

7) Brooks Brothers. Absolutely beautiful, excellent condition! 16.5-33. Asking just $17.



 

8) Brooks Brothers "Regent" model shirt. 100% supima cotton. Excellent condition. 16.5-33. Just $18.



 

9) Ralph Lauren classic fit shirt. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! 16.5-34/35. Just $17.



 

10) Brooks Brothers. 16.5-33. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Asking just $18.



 

11) Brooks Brothers classic pinstripe. Made in the USA. Must iron! 16.5-34. Excellent condition! Asking just $18.



 

12) Bass "Weejun" shirt. A classic blue and white stripe OCBD! 16-32/33, Excellent condition. Asking just $16.



  

13) Ralph Lauren BEAUTIFUL burnt orange shirt; 66% cotton, 34% silk. The closeup pictures show the true color. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 25; sleeve: 35 1/2. Asking just $17.



 

14) Boden pincord shirt in buddleia purple. A lovely shirt from a British company orientated to the country house look. Contrast lining at neck and cuffs. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23 1/2; sleeve: 35. Just $16.



 

15) Land's End pincord shirt in burnt orange. Lovely! 16 - 16.5 Regular. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 35. very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $15.



 

16) Polo rugby shirt! This is lovely; thick, warm, with proper Rugby buttons at the neck and reinforced shoulders. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 34 1/2; length: 28. Asking just $20.



    

17) Lacoste. Made in France! Sleeveless; I suspect that this is a woman's shirt. It's in excellent condition, and how often do you see Made in France Lacoste items? Size 44. Asking just $15--an absolute bargain!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pheasant trousers from Orvis!*

Embroidered trousers are an Ivy Fall classic--and this pair is beautiful! Made by Orvis, these are all cotton, and embroidered with pheasants. They're in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm conservative with grading trousers!-and size 36. They measure 18" across at the waist, and have a 31 1/2" inseam.

*Asking just $24, boxed and shipped in the USA! *International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ralph Lauren "Rugby" belt, featuring New England lighthouses! Size L*

This is a wonderful belt from Ralph Lauren's "Rugby" line. A lovely classic design of New England lighthouses, this has a heavy solid brass buckle and leather tab. It's in excellent condition. Size L, this measures 41 1/2" strap end to end, and 38 1/2 to the middle hole.

*Asking just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## clemsontiger

I've lost weight...here are a few of my treasured jackets that I can no longer wear:

1. Navy Brooks Brothers Duffle Coat $125 shipped, USA (Slight wear on cuffs, shown in picture)
Size 46







2. 3/2 Orvis Tweed $75. 
P2P: 21
Shoulders: 24
Length: 32





3. Vintage JPress (Pre DC) 3/2 Tweed $125 
P2P 23.5
Shoulders 19 7/8
Length 33







4. 3/2 Blue Blazer $75

P2P 25
Shoulders 19
Length 32 1/4





5. Navy Barbour Beaufort (44) with hood $150


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - headed to eBay if no bites by tomorrow morning.



WillBarrett said:


> Mentioned earlier....here's a solid Vanjulian 100% Cashmere blazer. Navy with darts - lightly worn but in terrific shape.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 20"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> Asking $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - headed to eBay if no bites by tomorrow. Thanks!



WillBarrett said:


> Also - Pendleton tartan waist coat in XXL coming tomorrow!
> 
> Here we go. Terrific wool waist coat. Made in the USA. Marked XXL and measures 24" across seam to seam when buttoned. Two small holes on back - about pin size. Needs a dry cleaning but otherwise terrific.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS BRITISH TWEED JACKET! c. 48L*

*GORGEOUS BRITISH TWEED JACKET!*



*Cloth by Reid and Taylor, founded in 1839!*​
This is absolutely gorgeous! The cloth was woven in Scotland by Reid and Taylor, a firm that was founded in 1839. And it's absolutely gorgeous, and utterly British in both patterning and colourway. The base in a classic lichen green herringbone--although so narrow are the stripes that you can only tell its herringbone on close inspection. This is overlaid with classic windowpane checking; the principal check is autumnal bracken with horizontal lines in moss green and vertical lines in slate grey. Beautiful!

The construction and cut of the jacket do full justice to the cloth that it's woven from. This is a classic British country tweed jacket; it features slightly roped military shoulders, a double vent, a fully functional ticket pocket, and a two button front, with almost unnoticeable darting. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined in striking dark crimson. This jacket features pick stitching throughout the lining.

It features two deep hacking pockets on the front, and a fully functional hacking ticket pocket on the right, where it should be. The pocket flaps are lined with the same crimson as the jacket; they all have sturdy cotton lining to ensure years of wear. The collar is similarly lined, although this time in crimson felting that matches the lining.

This jacket is in absolute superb condition; it is quite possibly unworn.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Tagged 48L; measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*COMING TOMORROW!

**A dozen beautiful tweeds in sizes c. 38 to 52! *





*Custom made Norman Hilton 3/2 sack, vintage 3/2 sacks, lots of vintage and contemporary Harris tweed, Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, and more!*

_*And this is just the start....*_​


----------



## jimw

*Custom made Norman Hilton 3/2 sack, vintage 3/2 sacks, lots of vintage and contemporary Harris tweed, Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, and more!*

_*And this is just the start....*_​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Clintotron

TweedyDon said:


> *COMING TOMORROW!
> 
> **A dozen beautiful tweeds in sizes c. 38 to 52! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Custom made Norman Hilton 3/2 sack, vintage 3/2 sacks, lots of vintage and contemporary Harris tweed, Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, and more!*
> 
> _*And this is just the start....*_​


<3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegovteach

The soon to be TweedyDon offerings just scream " Fall." And I salivate just looking at them. It's a shame, here in Southeast Texas it will be 88F ( 31.1C) today....:confused2:


----------



## Grayland

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping. $180.
> 
> New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Brown Tweed Sport Coat. Retail $598. Made in Thailand. Quilted lining. Three Button Double Vent. Throat latch. Brown Tweed with heathered blue and green. Tan overcheck with a dark blue shadow check. A real country jacket. Main photo is true to color. 42R.
> 
> Measures as follows:
> P2P 22.5, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 24.5, L 30.5


This is stunning. Wish it were a 40 although it may fit slimmer with the quilted lining. Really like this jacket.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST PART I! Orvis, Harris Tweed, Custom Made Norman Hilton, Alpaca Tweed, vintage, more!*

*TWEEDFEST PART I!
*​*
The first of my tweed offerings for this season... and there are some absolute beauties here, including an Alpaca tweed, a custom-made heavy tweed from Norman Hilton, an Orvis Harris tweed, vintage and contemporary Harris tweed, and several lovely vintage tweeds, including 3/2 sacks!

*M*Y APOLOGIES--I"LL BE OUT OF TOWN UNTIL SUNDAY AND SO WILL BE SLOW IN ANSWERING PM's!*





As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LARGE Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this beautiful jacket is a high-roll 3/2 sack. It features a single center vent and is fully lined. It has three-button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked and leather-covered football buttons that pair so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union Made in the USA for Orvis, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49.*

*Tagged 52L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



      

*
2) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Harris Tweed Jacket in superb condition!*

This is absolutely wonderful--and extremely rare! Muted plaid Harris Tweeds are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely wonderful example. being a beautiful medley of autumnal earth tones, in chestnut, conker, bracken, and slate. My pictures really do NOT do this gorgeous tweed justice at all!

This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with a single centre vent and a full lining. It is in absolutely superb condition; I believe that it has never been worn, as the basting thread in the front pockets is still present, although it has been cut for use. This jacket was made by Jos. A. Banks--although you'd never be able to tell this from its beauty!

*Asking just $49

Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 31 1/2



      

*3) GORGEOUS Custom Made Normal Hilton 3/2 sack--with working surgeon's cuffs!*

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing Team physician.

This is a simply GORGEOUS tweed jacket!

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing team physician and Harvard graduate, this jacket is practically new, for Dr. Hosea wore it very, very sparingly before it came to me.

It bears repeating that this is a simply gorgeous jacket. Custom Made by Normal Hilton in Princeton, this is cut as a 3/2 jacket with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It is not, however, a sack, as it subtly darted--a wise move given that the heft of the tweed would make a sack very shapeless. (This is no lightweight jacket, but a medium-heavy tweed; tweed as it should be!) As this is a custom-made jacket it is absolutely beautifully made; it is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a gorgeous wine-red lining that's a perfect complement to the tweed. It also features surgeon's cuffs that are fully functional for all four of the cuff buttons. ALl of the buttons on the jacket are blonde horn.

The tweed does full justice to the craftsmanship that went into this jacket. It is absolutely wonderful; a dark brown and dark slate herringbone, with mossy overtones, and, best of all, perhaps the most subtle windowpane overchecking I've seen, in autumnal bracken, that almost but not quite blends into the herringbone base. This was fiendishly difficult to photograph, and so my pictures DO NOT DO THIS TWEED JUSTICE AT ALL! Please DO pay attention to the close-ups of the tweed, where the bracken overcheck can just be seen!

This jacket is in absolutely superb condition, and cost well into the four figures when new. As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $95, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33







      

*4) RARE Alpaca Tweed!*

This lovely jacket is made in the USA from Peruvian Alpaca, which means that it is wonderfully soft with a lovely hand and drape. The tweed is a lovely classic herringbone in alternating rich dark brown and charcoal grey; perfect for the cooler months! A contemporary two button model, this is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single center It has three button cuffs, with all of the buttons being leather covered, metal shanked football buttons. This is is absolutely excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut! (Indeed, one of the interior labels has been removed, which usually indicates that this is donated deadstock from a major upscale retailer.)

*Asking just $45.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4







    

*5) Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed from Brooke and Deane.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed jacket! Cut from a traditional broken bone grey herringbone Harris Tweed the cloth of this jacket features the classic Harris vertical striping in light blue and autumnal bracken. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this is half-canvassed and half lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are leather-clad, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--it has the start of some rubbing at the edges of the interior pockets!

*This is just $35.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*6) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed!*

A charcoal herringbone Harris tweed jacket should be in every man's wardrobe, and so if you don't have yours yet this is your chance! This is a very recent example of this classic, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it was clearly worn very sparingly, if at all. It's a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts; the cuffs have four buttons in a complementary grey. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It was originally sold by Jos. A. Bank, but, like the plaid above, this should NOT put you off--this is a very nice jacket indeed!

*Asking just $45

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31



     

*7) WONDERFUL vintage Harris Tweed from diTorio's of Pennington, NJ.*

Pennington, NJ, found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Cut from a wonderufully complex and rare Harris, the cloth of this jacket is not merely the lovely and classic broken bone herringbone that Harris is well known for, but broken bone with a twist--some of the vertical bands of birdseye that make up the broken bone bands that alternate with the herringbone proper are woven in a lovely blue-slate that complements the grey of the herringbone. This also features the classic Harris vertical striping, here in subtle English mustard--this is a truly lovely tweed! This is also "Ultra" Harris tweed--which I believe was, at the time, slightly lighter-weight and softer Harris that the hairy and heavy Harris that was the standard of the time.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features a single center vent. This has the old-school Harris tweed Orb label, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Given its provenance, condition, and quality this is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2





     

*8) WONDERFUL 1960s Vintage 3/2 tweed sack hacking jacket!*

This is a wonderful example of a cross between a classic Ivy League 3/2 sack, and an English hacking jacket! Jackets with this particular configuration were rare even when they were being made, and represent a particular era in American clothing--the time when Ivy Style was still ruling the roost, with the 3/2 sack jacket as its centerpiece, and the time when traditional British style was permeating the staid Ivy League, as an acceptable nod to Swinging London, while retaining the country-house look of England that was the cousin to the Wasp style.

This jacket is a lovely example of this blending of styles. The lapel exhibits a lovely fluid 3/2 roll, while the two front pockets are slanted hacking pockets; the right-hand side also sports an ornamental ticket pocket flap, style details borrowed from English hacking jackets. The jacket has a twin vent and subtle darting--more British details! It does, however, have two-button cuffs, as you'd expect on an Ivy league jacket, and very natural Ivy shoulders.

The cloth is also classically 1960s, being a subdued sheperd's check in muted tones of blacks and forest and moss greens--a subtle colourway hardly seen outside the 1950s and 1960s. The lining is wonderful--a classic 1960s geometric pattern in greens and blues that complement the tweed.

This jacket is also in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm very conservative in rating vintage pieces, and this does have a small ink stain in the lining, as shown! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $39, or offer,for this stylistic gem!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 +(1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4





    

*9) BEAUTIFUL Basket Weave Harris Tweed*

Basketweave Harris Tweeds are becoming increasing rare, and this is a lovely example, being a mixture of browns, blacks, and tans. This is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts; it is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. It has very natural shoulders!

*Asking just $40.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shouldr: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4





   

*10) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed--with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely--a classic grey-blue herringbone with the ever-desirable patch pockets! A contemporary two button model, this has subtle darts and a single center vent. It is half-lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It has four-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and

*a bargain at just $40!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## gamma68

*BUMPS, DROPS AND ADDS*

*CORBIN 'HEIRLOOM FLANNEL' WOOL TROUSERS*
100% pure wool, made in the USA, flat front, uncuffed.
Grayish-brown color, great for your fall tweeds.
No holes, stains or other flaws.
Measures 33" waist, 28.75" inseam (+3")

*CLAIMED*



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE USA FLORSHEIM PEBBLED BLACK WINGTIPS
> Size 9.5 D
> *
> These are in near mint condition, with no heel wear and very little wear to the soles. Looks like someone wore them on carpet once or twice. No scuffing or cracks on the uppers. No interior footbed impressions. Tongue pads are inserted (full disclosure). Ready to go. Shoe trees not included.
> *
> CLAIMED
> 
> *
> *VINTAGE H. FREEMAN & SON, PHILADELPHIA, 3/2 SACK SUIT*
> *Gray chevron pattern, 100% wool, USA-made, tagged size 42, please see measurements.*
> 
> Features a 3/2 roll, sack cut, very lightly padded shoulders, three-button cuffs, half-lined with three interior pockets, single vent. Pants are flat-front and uncuffed.
> 
> Excellent condition with no holes, stains or odors. For full disclosure, the pant cuffs have been let out all the way and the former seam line remains. Since this suit is 100% wool, the seam mark should disappear with a dry cleaning/pressing.
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 43"
> Sleeve: 25" (no more fabric to let out)
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
> 
> Pants waist: 37"
> Pants inseam: 30.75"
> *
> CLAIMED*
> 
> *VINEYARD VINES SILK TIE
> Sea Turtle pattern, USA-made*
> 
> Measures 3.75" at the blade. Excellent condition, appears to have never been worn.
> 
> *CLAIMED
> 
> *
> 
> *STUNNING MULTICOLORED HARRIS TWEED JACKET*
> 
> This USA-made Harris Tweed jacket for Campus Men's Shop of Birmingham/Grosse Pointe (Michigan) presents a stunning colorway in a subtle striped herringbone. The coffee-colored cloth is bursting with stripes and flecks of navy, sky blue, russet, bright red, burnt orange, purple, green and probably others I haven't noticed. Several close-up images provided to display the array of colors.
> 
> Two-button darted front with three-button cuffs. Chunky brown leather football buttons. Fully-lined with two interior pockets. Single vent. No holes, stains or other issues. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 41"
> Waist: 40.5"
> Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## ThomGault

Gamma, I'm interested in those flannel trousers, but your inbox is full. Is there material to let them out?


----------



## gamma68

ThomGault said:


> Gamma, I'm interested in those flannel trousers, but your inbox is full. Is there material to let them out?


My inbox is freed up now, thanks for the heads up.

It doesn't appear there is enough material to let out the waist, sorry.


----------



## kendallr88

Any suits 48L or 50L?


----------



## Pentheos

kendallr88 said:


> Any suits 48L or 50L?


Buy Tweedy's 48L British coat so that I can stop being tempted by it.


----------



## PekkaKarhunen

@tweedydon - your inbox is full, but payment has been rendered and I'll send you my address once I can do so privately.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Smith

*$85 includes US shipping

New in Box Brooks Brothers White Bucks. 7.5D, 8.5D, 9D(SOLD)

*


----------



## kendallr88

Pentheos said:


> Buy Tweedy's 48L British coat so that I can stop being tempted by it.


I was thinking about it lol. If I wouldn't have bought a couple of sport coats like it lately, I definitely would have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jogowill

Drop...



jogowill said:


> *BEATERS BUT BEAUTIES: LLOYD & HAIG SHELL CORDOVAN PLAIN-TOE BLUCHERS, 10.5 D
> 
> *Vintage shell cordovan derbies with a beautiful patina. Some damage to the leather with makeshift (yet sturdy) repairs by a local cobbler.
> 
> *$30 or offer*


----------



## jogowill

*Multi-Color Houndstooth Harris Tweed
*
There is a plastic price tag thing (what is the word for that?) sticking out of the shoulder that will require some kind of surgical extraction. Probably not that hard (especially for a tailor) but I decided not to mess with it. I'll leave that to you. See pictures.

Chest 21
Shoulder 17.5
Sleeve 23
Length 30.5

$50 or offer



*Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*

Slight damage to one of the sleeve buttons. See pictures.

Chest 20.5
Shoulder 17.5
Sleeve 22.25
Length 28.75

$45 or offer


----------



## kendallr88

Any 17-17.5 36 shirts? Would like a couple of ocbd's or pinpoint style. Blue or white preference. Let me know if you have any options. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

*SOLD*

Hi fellas, I recently came across these Church's black captoes, labeled 9.5D.

The only place these ever got worn was on a rug.

One shoe has the tiniest little ding on the heel, and a micro-scratch (pictured). Five minutes with some polish and you won't see a thing.

I think these are the "Consul" model. Similar to an AE Park Avenue, but sleeker. Retail is somewhat north of $600.

I am generally a 9D in most AE shoes and these fit me.

But I absolutely do not need them, and would just as soon get them to someone who can use them, and make a couple of bucks in the process.

So how about an even $100 shipped CONUS? I'll put them in some sort of shoe box and rustle up a couple of bags from the pile. They won't be Church's bags but hey, whaddya want for a measly C-note?

*SOLD*


----------



## immanuelrx

Patrick06790 said:


> Hi fellas, I recently came across these Church's black captoes, labeled 9.5D.
> 
> The only place these ever got worn was on a rug.
> 
> One shoe has the tiniest little ding on the heel, and a micro-scratch (pictured). Five minutes with some polish and you won't see a thing.
> 
> I think these are the "Consul" model. Similar to an AE Park Avenue, but sleeker. Retail is somewhat north of $600.
> 
> I am generally a 9D in most AE shoes and these fit me.
> 
> But I absolutely do not need them, and would just as soon get them to someone who can use them, and make a couple of bucks in the process.
> 
> So how about an even $100 shipped CONUS? I'll put them in some sort of shoe box and rustle up a couple of bags from the pile. They won't be Church's bags but hey, whaddya want for a measly C-note?


Someone is going to get a steal with these shoes! I don't need them, otherwise I would pick these up in a hurry.


----------



## jkidd41011

I'm in the process of cleaning out stuff so I'll be listing some odds and ends over the next few days.

Recent S Cohen Prestige Sport Coat Tagged 42R (if interested I can get you measurements). $50.00 shipped CONUS











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Any chinos size 44x32?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkidd41011

Johnston & Murphy Longwings Made in USA size 9.5 D/B They are in very good condition. Asking $50.00 Shipped CONUS as they are heavy.
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbj08

*WTB*

Looking for BB, J Press, or Southwick 3/2 sack jackets. Size 39R or 40R; and shoulders must be between 18" to 18.5" -- please PM me.

My wardrobe is tending to lean toward cooler weather months; so spring and summer jackets and sport coats would be particularly welcomed. But by all means, let me also know if you have fall/winter weight coats, too.


----------



## WillBarrett

Reposting these jackets from last month - good values for budget minded trads.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got three 3/2 sacks that I'm looking to unload. All are roughly the same size so if you want all three, make an offer.
> 
> First up is a Corbin 3/2 sack with two patch pockets. No hook vent, alas and the buttons are dinged up. Measurements below and it's yours for $25 or offer with shipping included.
> 
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 19"
> Length: 30.5"
> Sleeves: 25.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is an older red label JAB 3/2 sack. Roughly a 43R with two patch pockets and hook vent. One pinhole as noted. Yours for $25 or offer.
> 
> JAB
> Chest: 21.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a Southwick 3/2 sack in houndstooth. Two fabric issues as noted but good be fixed. As it stands a very serviceable jacket. Asking $25 or offer.
> 
> Southwick
> Chest: 22"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeve: 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bumping this great Pendleton - its about to get chilly outside, men. A good option right here.



WillBarrett said:


> Also - Pendleton tartan waist coat in XXL coming tomorrow!
> 
> Here we go. Terrific wool waist coat. Made in the USA. Marked XXL and measures 24" across seam to seam when buttoned. Two small holes on back - about pin size. Needs a dry cleaning but otherwise terrific.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Cashmere jacket - make me an offer!



WillBarrett said:


> Mentioned earlier....here's a solid Vanjulian 100% Cashmere blazer. Navy with darts - lightly worn but in terrific shape.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 20"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 31"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> Asking $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*L.L. Bean Trad staples*

*L.L. Bean Norwegian Fisherman sweaters*
Tagged size L (please see actual measurements)

Both are made in Norway and feature an 80% wool / 20% rayon blend (which has been noted as superior to the 100% wool version LLB sells today). Excellent condition with no flaws.

Navy measurements
Pit-to-pit: 24", sleeve 32.75", length 25.5"

Burgundy measurements
Pit-to-pit: 24", sleeve 33.5", length 27"

*Asking $45 each CONUS
The navy sweater has been claimed*

*LLB Scotch Plaid Flannel Shirts*
Both tagged size L, Slightly Fitted (please see measurements)

These are recent offerings in Gray Stewart and Ancient MacMillan. Soft cotton in excellent condition with no flaws.

Measurements:
Pit-to-pit: 25", sleeve 36", length 32" (from bottom of collar).

*BOTH SHIRTS CLAIMED
*


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump from several weeks back - the Cable Car is gone but the BB tie is still available.



WillBarrett said:


> Two yellow wool ties. The Michelson's/Cable Car on the left is darker and 100% wool. The BB is lighter and a silk/wool blend. Nice equestrian theme.
> 
> Asking $18 per tie or $30 for both with shipping included. Measurements for both are 55" x 3 3/8".
> 
> CABLE CAR TIE SOLD PENDING PAYMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S FIRST GREAT SWEATER MEGATHREAD OF FALL 2016!*
*
I have a whole slew of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, including some Ivy classics, such as saddle-shoulder Shetlands from Scotland, Scottish cashmere, handknits, and a wonderful cashmere sweater from Langrock!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​*

1) Classic Aran sweater by Cladyknit. Made in Ireland. VERY SMALL! Excellent condition. Hand finished. Chest: 20; Sleeve (measured like a shirt): 26; Length: 22. Just $25.



  

2) GORGEOUS Fair Isle sweater. Made in Scotland. Men's Large Regular. Excellent condition! Chest: 24; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 27 1/4. Asking just $25.



 

3) WONDERFUL lined wool zippered cardigan! A lovely blend of the traditional and the contemporary, this Aran sweater has a zippered front and a drawstring hem for extra warmth. It is also fleece lined, and so would serve very well as outerwear on chilly days and evenings. Made in Ireland (I assume) by Carragdonn, this is in Very Good condition; it has some superficial white marks in the lining, as shown. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 25. Asking just $22.



     

4) CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! Made in the UK. Please note that this is a Woman's size Medium; but since these sweaters are cut the same for both men and women this would also work perfectly well for a smaller man. This is in excellent condition! Chest: 21 1/4; SLeeve: 33; Length: 23. Asking just $22.



 

5) WONDERFUL AND RARE! This is absolutely wonderful! Langrock was THE Ivy Style store, holding fast to what it termed the "American look" until the 1990s, when it closed--it was the ONLY retailer never to sell darted jackets! Langrock's wares were all of the absolute best quality available, and this cashmere sweater is no exception; incredibly soft and luxurious, this is long-staple cashmere that's now exceptionally rare--this bears almost no relationship to the mall cashmere sweaters that are now so common. This was, of course, Made in the United Kingdom--which, for cashmere, means Scotland. It does have a few minor issues; the tag is loose, and there is some minor snagging at the hem, in need of a small repair under the arm, and a minor brown mark on the cuff, as shown. This is thus in Good/Very Good condition--but given its provenance, quality, and complete wearability under a tweed jacket for that classic Ivy look it's a steal at just $24! Chest: 21; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 24 1/4.





  

5) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $25.



6) Patagonia. Size S. Good condition only; minor pilling throughout. $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 24 1/2.



 

7) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $22.



 

8) Harbour Classics shetland. Size L. A beautiful, classic sweater, but it does have a couple of minor holes at the hem, as shown, hence just $10, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 23; SLeeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25.



 

9) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $18.



  

10) Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater in loden green. Knitted in Great Britain. Size 46. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve; 38; length 27 3/4. Asking just $27.



 

10) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $12.



 

11) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $20.



 

12) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $22.





13) Northern Waters cableknit shawl collar sweater. Made in the USA. A lovely example of this classic sweater! Excellent condition. Size 40. Chest: 22; sleeve: 29; length: 24 1/2. Asking just $24.



   

14) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $22.



  

15) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

16) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





17) Polo Ralph Lauren cricket/tennis sweater vest. Size L. This is beautiful, but it appears to have a shadow stain on one side, only visible at certain angles and in certain lights, hence just Good/Very Good condition. Asking just $15. Chest: 19 1/2; length: 24 1/2.



  

18) Made in England Starford Fair Isle style sweater. This has a small stain on the front, as shown, hence in Good condition only; $12 or FREE with another sweater! Size L. Chest: 20; sleeve: 33; length: 26 1/8.



  

19) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $19.



 

20) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! By Waverly. Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders; excellent condition apart from some very minor pilling to the elbow, as shown. Asking just $25. Size L. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32 3/4; length: 26 1/4.



 

21) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $25, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

22) Wallin cashmere sweater. Size XL. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve; 34 1/2; length: 26 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

23) Grey crewneck sweater. No name or fabric content, but almost certainly cashmere. $18. Chest: 22; sleeve: 31 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Excellent condition.



 

24) Westeraway and Westerway cashmere sweater. Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $22.





25) Oliver Perry Cashmere sweater. A lovely dark plum colour. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 36; length: 27. Asking just $20.





26) LL Bean British Commando sweater. Made in England. All the features that you'd expect on a commando sweater, including elbow and shoulder reinforcements! This is tagged Large Long, but it measures more like a Extra Small Long; Chest: 17 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 27 1/2 (Commando sweaters are traditionally oversized in arms and length for warmth!) Excellent condition. Asking just $20.



  

27) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $20. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on outerwear! *

*PRICE DROPS!*​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!
Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*4) Faconnable Duffle Coat. MADE IN ENGLAND!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a very thick and heavy loden green wool cloth in a wonderful broad herringbone weave this was made in England. The quality is outstanding--in addition to the thickness and warmth of the cloth the workmanship is absolutely first rate, and the front is closed by a RiRi zipper--the Rolls Royce of zippers than only appears on the best clothing. (Eastman use RiRi for their leathers.) The coat features two deep front pockets with lapped seams at the edges; it also has lapped seams along the two traditional shoulder front capes that are a feature of duffels, as well as around the rear shoulder cape, down the sides, and also down the sleeves and along the placket. The coat closes with a RiRi zipper as well as buttons, and is, of course hooded. There are ornamental sleeves closure tabs at the cuffs.

The coat is unlined, as is traditional, and the interior seams all feature contrast piping in British Racing Green.

This coat is in excellent condition except that it is missing a button. This does not affect closing the coat, as it also has a zipper, and could be easily disguises by moving the bottom button up to replace the missing one. The coat could also use a dry clean just to freshen it up.

This truly is beautiful, and given its quality and condition is a steal *at just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 36




         

*5) WONDERFUL Vintage "Great Western" Jacket!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and if it were smaller and fit me it wouldn't be here! Likely dating from the 1960s this is a classic and utterly wearable piece of Americana, being a thick and wonderfully warm wool Rancher coat in a bold Western plaid in grey, cream, moss and peat. It features two deep slanted and flapped pockets on the front and a classic faux-fur collar, as well as oversized buttosn fro ease of closure when it's bitterly cold on the prairie. The cuffs have functional cuff strapsn to tighten the cuffs against the cold. It features a quilted lining for warmth. The collar is designed to stand up, and there is a locker loop on one side and a button on the other so that it can be fastened into place.

This was sold by Gimbels, which closed in 1987 and was famous for having the largest Thanksgiving Day parade in the country.

This was, of course, made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; a very, very small moth nibble on the top of one sleeve, as shown, and one of the buttons for the left cuff strap is missing; this could be easily replaced.

*Asking just $40.

This is tagged 46. Measurements:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 35 1/2





        

*7) US Army Coat. Coat, Cold Weather. Man's Field. WITH OPTIONAL LINER!*

This is a wonderfully functional coat! It features four deep front pockets with snaps, a hood in a zippered compartment in the collar, the ability to stand the collar up and close it against the cold, functional epaulettes, cinced waist, velcro adjustable cuffs, and a button in liner. The coat is a Medium Short, and is recommended for chests 37 - 41 inches. Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25.*



   https://s290.photobucket.com/user/t...erwear Oct 2016/DSC04522_zpsrba05zmy.jpg.html    

*9) Woolrich Vest*

A classic Fall and WIter accessory, this lovely navy vest has two deep zippered slash pocket, two flap pockets, a check tartan liner, and an interior security pocket. It also has a cord collar, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20*

*Size L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Length: 27


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST PART I​*


​*The first of my tweed offerings for this season... and there are some absolute beauties here, including an Alpaca tweed, a custom-made heavy tweed from Norman Hilton, an Orvis Harris tweed, vintage and contemporary Harris tweed, and several lovely vintage tweeds, including 3/2 sacks!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME![/B]

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) LARGE Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.

Absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this beautiful jacket is a high-roll 3/2 sack. It features a single center vent and is fully lined. It has three-button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked and leather-covered football buttons that pair so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union Made in the USA for Orvis, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45.

Tagged 52L, but please see measurements:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



      


2) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Harris Tweed Jacket in superb condition!

This is absolutely wonderful--and extremely rare! Muted plaid Harris Tweeds are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely wonderful example. being a beautiful medley of autumnal earth tones, in chestnut, conker, bracken, and slate. My pictures really do NOT do this gorgeous tweed justice at all!

This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with a single centre vent and a full lining. It is in absolutely superb condition; I believe that it has never been worn, as the basting thread in the front pockets is still present, although it has been cut for use. This jacket was made by Jos. A. Banks--although you'd never be able to tell this from its beauty!

Asking just $45

Tagged 48R. Measurements:

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 31 1/2



      

3) GORGEOUS Custom Made Normal Hilton 3/2 sack--with working surgeon's cuffs!

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing Team physician.

This is a simply GORGEOUS tweed jacket!

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing team physician and Harvard graduate, this jacket is practically new, for Dr. Hosea wore it very, very sparingly before it came to me.

It bears repeating that this is a simply gorgeous jacket. Custom Made by Normal Hilton in Princeton, this is cut as a 3/2 jacket with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It is not, however, a sack, as it subtly darted--a wise move given that the heft of the tweed would make a sack very shapeless. (This is no lightweight jacket, but a medium-heavy tweed; tweed as it should be!) As this is a custom-made jacket it is absolutely beautifully made; it is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a gorgeous wine-red lining that's a perfect complement to the tweed. It also features surgeon's cuffs that are fully functional for all four of the cuff buttons. ALl of the buttons on the jacket are blonde horn.

The tweed does full justice to the craftsmanship that went into this jacket. It is absolutely wonderful; a dark brown and dark slate herringbone, with mossy overtones, and, best of all, perhaps the most subtle windowpane overchecking I've seen, in autumnal bracken, that almost but not quite blends into the herringbone base. This was fiendishly difficult to photograph, and so my pictures DO NOT DO THIS TWEED JUSTICE AT ALL! Please DO pay attention to the close-ups of the tweed, where the bracken overcheck can just be seen!

This jacket is in absolutely superb condition, and cost well into the four figures when new. As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $85, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33







      

5) Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed from Brooke and Deane.

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed jacket! Cut from a traditional broken bone grey herringbone Harris Tweed the cloth of this jacket features the classic Harris vertical striping in light blue and autumnal bracken. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this is half-canvassed and half lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are leather-clad, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--it has the start of some rubbing at the edges of the interior pockets!

This is just $32.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

6) CLASSIC Charcoal Herringbone Harris Tweed!

A charcoal herringbone Harris tweed jacket should be in every man's wardrobe, and so if you don't have yours yet this is your chance! This is a very recent example of this classic, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it was clearly worn very sparingly, if at all. It's a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts; the cuffs have four buttons in a complementary grey. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It was originally sold by Jos. A. Bank, but, like the plaid above, this should NOT put you off--this is a very nice jacket indeed!

Asking just $45

Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31



     

7) WONDERFUL vintage Harris Tweed from diTorio's of Pennington, NJ.

Pennington, NJ, found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Cut from a wonderuflly complex and rare Harris, the cloth of this jacket is not merely the lovely and classic broken bone herringbone that Harris is well known for, but broken bone with a twist--some of the vertical bands of birdseye that make up the broken bone bands that alternate with the herringbone proper are woven in a lovely blue-slate that complements the grey of the herringbone. This also features the classic Harris vertical striping, here in subtle English mustard--this is a truly lovely tweed! This is also "Ultra" Harris tweed--which I believe was, at the time, slightly lighter-weight and softer Harris that the hairy and heavy Harris that was the standard of the time.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features a single center vent. This has the old-school Harris tweed Orb label, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!

Given its provenance, condition, and quality this is a steal at just $40, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2





     

10) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed--with PATCH POCKETS!

This is lovely--a classic grey-blue herringbone with the ever-desirable patch pockets! A contemporary two button model, this has subtle darts and a single center vent. It is half-lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It has four-button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, and

a bargain at just $35!

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    *


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE PENDLETON TOPSTERS*

Completely unstructured, 100% pure virgin wool, great knockabout jackets and VERY TRAD.

Topsters feature a 3/2 roll, triple patch pockets, and color-coordinated metal-shanked leather buttons (one on each cuff). Unvented, made in the USA. No padding whatsoever (they're sort of a cross between a light shirt-jac and a unstructured sport jacket--the sort of item you'd wear to smoke a pipe while reading the paper after dinner).

Topsters are getting harder to find in ANY condition. These are in excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Note that the green/brown/gray Topster is missing the chest pocket.

Fantastic Fall colors on each example.

*Topster 1* is tagged size L. Measurements: shoulders 19", chest: 22", sleeve 35", length 29.5"

*Topster 2 *is tagged size M and dates from sometime prior to 1964, when the Woolmark logo was introduced in the USA. Measurements: shoulders 19" chest 23.5", sleeve 33", length 29.5"

*Asking $30 for #1, $25 for #2. Price include shipping CONUS.*

*Topster 1:*

*Topster 2:*


----------



## clemsontiger

Price Drop


clemsontiger said:


> I've lost weight...here are a few of my treasured jackets that I can no longer wear:
> 
> 1. Navy Brooks Brothers Duffle Coat $125 $100 shipped, USA (Slight wear on cuffs, shown in picture)
> Size 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 3/2 Orvis Tweed $75 $60.
> P2P: 21
> Shoulders: 24
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Vintage JPress (Pre DC) 3/2 Tweed $125 $100
> P2P 23.5
> Shoulders 19 7/8
> Length 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 3/2 Sack Blue Blazer $75 $60
> 
> P2P 25
> Shoulders 19
> Length 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Navy Barbour Beaufort (44) with hood $150 $125


----------



## dorji

Hi Folks! Just turning things over for winter, so here are a few things up for grabs. As always, offers very welcome, PM with questions or offers!

First up are Alden 920 straight tip balmoral brown calf, purchased last year and barely worn. See here https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-m...WFDhBKdA75vU13sARcRIlb-tO0axHfoshUaAucd8P8HAQ for the official details. 9.5D, Hampton last, trees, bags, box included. $200>$180 or offer. Very nice

almost no wear... see heels

Sunlight


no flash

barely worn...


Ok next up is a J Press blazer in Pepin Australian merino wool. This is basically just a tough, light-mid weight worsted. I knew someone had written about these Chinese-made jackets somewhat recently, and here it is. Hope Jerrod and Ensiferous do not mind me linking this here https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2015/06/j-press-made-china/
Size is 39R, but you 40L guys have a look too... $50>$40 or offer
Chest 21.75"
Sleeves 24.75"
BOC 31.25"
Shoulder 18.5"
Waist at point (middle) button 20.25"





I had the brass buttons replaced with tan horn to go with khakis. Original brass are available, if you want them just ask


Next up is a rich purple 100% cashmere v-neck vest from Land's end. For some reason I have two of these... $30>$25 or offer
Size M (38-40), chest = 19.75"


Finally here is an O'connells shetland, size 40, SOLD, THANKS! color is "blue frost," apparently not on their website anymore (?). It is more variegated than the current "baby blue" offering. Size 40, elbow patches were installed due to elbows wearing thin. There are not holes underneath the patches.
Chest 18" (hand washed and stored over the summer, so will loosen up a bit with wear)
Sleeve ~33.5" uncuffed



Thanks for looking!

Ben


----------



## sbdivemaster

Another Bump...

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brand New In The Box!*

*LL Bean Men's Handsewn Slippers, Fleece-Lined, Size 9*


Click pics for larger view.

  

*SIZE 9*
Brown; Fleece-lined, Leather upper; Rubber crepe sole.

No longer Available! LL Bean had these in both flannel-lined and
fleece-lined versions. Current offering is only the flannel-lined.

$50 Retail

Great for around the house; the durable rubber outsole provides
traction on bare floors and protects your slippers on a trek to
the end of the driveway for the mail or morning paper.

I have a pair of these, and this pair was my back-up; knee problems
dictate that I can no longer wear footwear without support. 

My pain is your gain!!

*New In Box*

*PRICE: $40*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $18 > $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## LeeLo

*Huntington Khaiki Poplin Suit 40R 34"W X 29" MADE IN USA*

*Asking $50 (or offer) Shipped CONUS

*
Vintage khaki poplin suit from Huntington. Trad details include three button stance, hook vent, two button cuffs, 
and swelled edges. Minor flaws include small spot and stain by button around the waist. Small snag on pants as well.
See pictures for details. Good used condition.

18" Across Shoulder Back, 
21.5" Armpit to armpit, 
24.5" Sleeve Length, 
30" Length

Flat Front pants with cuffs measure 
34" Waist, 29" Inseam.


----------



## Oldsport

Wolverine 1000 Mile boots. **Decided not to sell**

Stormy Kromer original cap. Adirondak Plaid size 7.5. Never worn. $25 shipped.










Stafford Deacon boots. Died Dark Burgandy. Size 9.5. Worn twice. $25 shipped.


----------



## safetyfast

Triathlete said:


> Wolverine 1000 Mile boots. Barely worn. Brown. Size 9.5. Too tired to take pics tonight. Will post pics if any interest. $85 shipped.
> 
> Stormy Kromer original cap. Adirondak Plaid size 10.5. Never worn. $30 shipped. Again, pics if interested.
> 
> Stafford Deacon boots. Died Dark Burgandy. Size 9.5. Worn twice. $25 shipped. Again, pics if interested.


Might be interested in the Wolverines, depending on style. Awaiting pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIer

^ What he said.


----------



## Proclus

Some of you have already seen the jackets I posted in a separate thread last week. The first has already sold, but here is Jacket #2 for the exchange:

Asking $75 shipped CONUS

Tagged *40S* in the *Brooks Brothers Madison Fit*

Actual measurements:

Pit-to-pit: 21.5-21.75"
Waise: 20"
Shoulder: 18.25"
Sleeve: 22.75-23"
BOC: 29"

Note in the last picture, you can see two very faint marks (possibly ballpoint pen?) just above the left breast inner pocket.


----------



## edlcm

*BUMP

Looking for 3/2 Navy Hopsack and a Gray Tweed Jacket in Size 38R~ Let me know!


----------



## WillBarrett

Got another handful of items for you tonight.

First, ties. Two trad and one not so much.






























Nicky Milano, Pendleton and a silk-wool blend from BB. $10 each or offer.

LL Bean crusher hat - Gore-Tex and Harris Tweed! Size small. Asking $25 or offer.










Southwick wool herringbone. Maybe an orphan but would be good with grey trousers. One hole as noted but an easy fix. Fit is about 40R with slightly longer sleeves. 3/2 sack.

















Chest - 20"
Shoulders - 17.5"
Length - 31"
Sleeves - 26"

Southwick for Culwell & Sons. Silk blend in 41R. Two buttons. Asking $25 or offer shipped.

















Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 19"
Length - 31"
Sleeves - 24"

More later - nice suit from Neiman Marcus and a BB 3/2 sack in charcoal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. $180>>>$170

New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent Brown Tweed Sport Coat. Retail $598. Made in Thailand. Quilted lining. Three Button Double Vent. Throat latch. Brown Tweed with heathered blue and green. Tan overcheck with a dark blue shadow check. A real country jacket. Main photo is true to color. 42R.

Regent is a slim fit, so it may work for some who wear a fuller cut 40.

Measures as follows:
P2P 22.5, Sh 18 7/8, Sl 24.5, L 30.5


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's some classic Ivy tweed!

First off is a stunning grail piece from Huntington. This is black and white in soft tweed or perhaps heavier wool. 3/2 roll with triple patch pockets, hook vent and two button cuffs. In fantastic shape save for one small spot as noted - should be fine with a dry cleaning. Size is approximately 44R but see measurements.

Asking $45 or offer shipped. SOLD PENDING PAYMENT!





































Next is a fantastic Brooks Brothers tweed piece. 3/2 roll with two patch pockets, no darts and two button cuffs. Marked 44 XL but measures like 44L.

Asking $40 or offer due to higher shipping due to weight.










One final BB tweed. Another 3/2 sack with two patch pockets and two button cuffs. Small discoloration on one sleeve as noted. 40L but see measurements. Asking $30 or offer.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCrewfan

Bump.


JCrewfan said:


> Brooks Brothers 346 Advantage Chinos, Clark Fit. Size 32 x 30. Three pair (two khaki, one sand), all in excellent condition. No fraying. Always hung to dry. $40 shipped for all three.


----------



## TweedyDon

*COMING TODAY! AROUND 25 WONDERFUL TWEEDS!

*​


----------



## kendallr88

Few items for today..

Mint BB blue shirt 17- 34 $20
















BB tie $9
















J. Crew tie $7
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWENTY-FIVE TWEEDS!*​
*I have a slew of absolutely beautiful tweeds to pass on today, including beauties from Normal Hilton, a bespoke hacking jacket from the tailor to Bill Clinton and George Bush, classic 3/2 sacks from Brooks Brothers, a Turnbull & Asser in cashmere and wool, 3/2 sacks from The English Shop of Princeton, a vintage English shooting tweed, and more!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) GORGEOUS Normal Hilton herringbone tweed. Patch pockets, throat latch!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Norman Hilton--the only Ivy clothier of the Golden Age still in existence--to incredibly exacting standards, this was retailed by Miller White, the upscale Philadelphia haberdasher.

This jacket is absolutely beautiful. The tweed is a classic broad brown herringbone, with flecks throughout of berry red, gorse yellow, cream, and pumpkin orange---this is far, far more beautiful in person than my pictures show. The cloth is also classically heavier tweed, perfect for outdoor use. The construction and cut of the jacket do full justice to the cloth. This is a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. The buttons are all the classic leather-shanked football buttons that are perfect with tweed; this jacket features three on each cuff. The jacket is fully canvassed and half lined. It features two patch pockets, and has lapped seams around the pockets, and along the seams and center back. It also features a fully functional throat latch which is housed on the interior of the jacket, rather than at the throat itself--a design feature that allows for a sleeker silhouette when the latch is not in use. It has a single center vent.

This jacket was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

New, this jacket would have close close to four figures--and would have been well worth it! As such, it's a bargain at just $75, or offer--this is a steal for a jacket of this quality that is guaranteed to give you decades of use!

*Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 3/4







      
*

2) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Vintage "346" 3/2 sack--with Patch Pockets and Shotshell Buttons!*

This is marvellous--the set of vintage shotshell buttons alone are worth what I'm asking for this jacket! Made by Brooks Brothers for their vintage '346" line (NOT the same as its modern incaranation--the "346" jackets used to be excellent and utterly Ivy!) this is a classic 3/2 sack cut from classic brown herringbone tweed, This is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and features the always desirable patch pockets. here with lapped seams. It has a single center vent and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This jacket also features after-market shotshell buttons--and these are REAL shotshell buttons, not merely buttons that are made to look like shotshell. (Orvis, I'm looking at you here.) The front buttons are made from Remington Peters 20 GA shot; the cuff buttons are made from what appears to be small gauge 410 shot. Shotshell buttons are rarely seen now, but they used to be a clear indicator that their wearer shot--and, as such, they were extremely popular among the country-orientated Ivy set back in the 1940s through the early 1960s. (Shotshell belts were also popular, and are similarly rarely seen.)

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition. The label is off on one side, but that will be repaired before shipping. There are no other issues--I'm just conservative in rating vintage jackets!

*This is just $49, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31







    

*3) Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label Hacking Jacket. Made by Corneliani.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! NOT to be confused with Ralph Lauren's regular "Polo" line (and certainly NOT to be confused with the diffusion lines like "Lauren"!) this jacket was made for Ralph Lauren's close to teh top of the line Polo Blue Label, second only to the Purple Label in quality.

This wonderful jacket was Made in Italy by Corneliani, and has all of the quality and attention to detail that you would expect in a Corneliani jacket. The cloth is a blend of 52% silk and 48% wool, giving it a lovely hand and drape. The cloth is a lovely loosely-woven barleycorn tweed in black and white--a pattern and color combination that's utterly traditional but now rarely seen. The jacket is cut as a traditional English hacking jacket with a twist--while it is darted it has a 3/2 lapel roll! It also features twin vents, slanted hacking pockets, and a fully functional ticket pocket. It is fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It also features a fully functional throat latch!

This was, of course, Made in Italy, and it's in excellent condition. Asking just $49, or offer.

*Tagged a 48R this measures *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4







        

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic Herringbone Tweed from Donald Brooks.*

This is wonderful--an absolutely beautiful classic herringbone tweed from one of the preeminent AMerican fashion houses!

Donald Brooks was an American fashion designer who was prominent in the 1970s ad 1980s. He specialized in designing clothes for Broadway and Hollywood, and was nominated for an Academy Award three times for his work on the films Star! Darling Lili, and The Cardinal. His women's clothing reflected the flamboyance of the screen and stage, but his menswear was utterly classic, being influenced by the Golden Age of classic movies, as well as the Anglophilia of Ralph Lauren.

This jacket is a clear example of Brooks' work; it could easily pass for a Hilton or for a more traditional Ralph Lauren piece. Cut from a classic heavier brown herringbone tweed that's flecked with berry red, golden wheat yellow, sky blue, and chestnut, this is a classic two button front model with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in the USA. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. This has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4





   

5) MADE IN IRELAND--Blarney Woollen Mills Glen Plaid Tweed

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Ireland by Blarney Woollen Mills--the people mainly famous for their Aran sweaters and scarves--this lovely jacket is a classic muted glen plaid, with the base being dark greys and peats, and the accent lines being Royal Blue, Moss Green, and chestnut. This jacket has a lot of attention to detail--the stitching on the faux buttonholes is dark green, appropriately enough for an Irish jacket, and the buttons have a subtle green hue!

This is cut as a classic contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

*6) WONDERFUL BESPOKE HACKING JACKET BY BILL CLINTON AND GEORGE BUSH'S TAILOR!
*
This is absolutely wonderful, and has a terrific provenance! Kwan's Tailor was operated by Edward Kwan, who worked as the master tailor at the Shangri-La Hotel in Singapore until his retirement aged 85; he is still working, but only by appointment. Kwan's Tailors made suits for both Bill Clinton and George Bush, as well as for Yusok Ishak, the first President of Singapore.

As you'd expect, the tailoring on this jacket is wonderful. It is cut as a traditional English hacking jacket, with slanted hacking pockets (including a functional ticket pocket) and twin vents. It is subtly darted, half-canvassed, and fully lined. The tweed is a heavier weight--ideal for horse riding, which was the original purpose of the hacking jacket--and has a wonderful pattern a colourway: A classic autumnal Glen Plaid with a beautiful chestnut overcheck.

This jacket could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is a tiny bit of loose stitching in the right-hand seam at the top of the vent--such as two or three stitches worth--and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

As such, it's a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/8





  

*7) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack Jacket in Classic Guncheck*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lighter-weigh tweed in a classic guncheck pattern, the puppytooth base of this jacket is a classic subdued mossy greens and taupes, while the overchecking is a subtle single lines of turquoise and chestnut.

This jacket is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, with a single center vent and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and is a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged 42R. Measurements: *

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



    

*8) Harcourt & James for Field Brothers, charcoal twill tweed with patch pockets and elbow patches!*

This ia a lovely, classic jacket! Cut from charcoal twill tweed this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features two flapped patch pockets on the front, as well as suede elbow patches. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal shanked, as befits tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30





      

*9**) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at just $85, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*
10) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid from Lit Brothers of Philadelphia. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Lit Brothers of Philadelphia opened in 1891, and was one of the main department stores in the city until it closed in 1977. It positioned itself as a cheaper alternative to Gimbel's and Wanamaker's, but the quality of its wares were no less high--as it shown by this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket in Glen Plaid!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack this jacket dates from the early 1960s, but is still utterly wearable--this was built to last! Cut from a medium-heavy tweed the colourway and patterning of this jacket are lovely--a classic glen plaid in mossy brown and black with dark crimson berry overchecking. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs--as you'd expect. This jacket has a single center hook vent. It is in Very Good condition--it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is a fray patch in the lining on the right hand side, as shown--this could be easily patched cheaply by a dry cleaner tailor.

Please note that this is in a rare smaller size!

Asking just $29, or offers.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2







  

*11) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32





   

*12) GORGEOUS Harris Tweed jacket!*

This is absolutely gorgeous--my pictures do NOT do this beautiful jacket justice at all! The tweed is a classic charcoal herringbone with a VERY subtle overcheck in russet and Royal Blue--this can be seen clearly in direct sunlight, and is wonderful, but my pictures just don't capture it at all. The jacket itself is a contemporary cut, with a three button front and darts--it was sold by the German retailer Carl Gross. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style.

This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a true beauty of a tweed; as such it's a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 3/4







  

*13) CLASSIC HEAVYWEIGHT BRITISH COUNTRY TWEED!
*
This is a CLASSIC heavyweight British country tweed, the sort of jacket that you could abuse for decades and it would just keep coming back for more! This is TWEED; thick, heavy, and designed to shrug off the worst of Britain's changeable weather, ignore the snags and snares of briars, the claws of puppies, and the rigors of travel by Series III Land Rover. You could easily birth a sheep in this jacket at 3am on the moors, walk 15 miles after lunch in then pouring rain, or wrap it around a sick puppy by the fireside.

This is a serious piece of British clothing.

This was originally sold by Frimble's of Ripon, Yorkshire--a store that used to cater to the rural folk of Yorkshire who demanded clothing that looked good and worked well in all sorts of weather. Frimble's was bouyght in 2012 by a young woman who on her gap year to South America after leaving her exclusive private school decided she wanted to go into the clothing business.... and bought Frimble's. Frimble's no longer sells serious tweed, but if you want a "Furry Purry" (whatever the hell that is) Frimble's now has them.

Such is life.

Luckily, this tweed is available, and is beautiful. A classic light moss green base colour--a slightly darker shade than was used on BSA Bantam motorcycles after the War--with overchecking in forest green and bark brown, this is cut as a classic British tweed, with a three button front and four button cuffs, and a rear twin vent. It is half-canvassed--not that it needsthis--and fully lined. It doesn't state this, but since no other country makes tweeds like this it was Made in the UK.

This jacket does have some minor issues. One of the front buttons has been replaced sympathetically, and there's a small ink stain under the flap of one of the pockets, likely a leak from a pen used to record sales at a livestock market. The jacket has also been hung in a stuffed closet, and has acquired the tell-tale mis-pressing of the front. This is a very easy fix, as this will be readily pressed back into shape with its first dry-clean.

This is a truly wonderful, classic piece of kit, and a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30







 

*
14) Brooks Brothers recent 3/2 sack tweed with Patch Pockets!*

This is a wonderful classic tweed jacket! Cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll, this is a classic grey herringbone tweed jacket--if you don't have one of thes ein your wardrobe, and this is your size, you should grab it! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It also features the ever-desirable patch pockets. This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*This is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Tagged a 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 8 3/4
Length: 32





     

*15) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

The English Shop was one of the Big Four Ivy Style clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age, and this lovely jacket by Linett, one of the great unsung makers of Ivy League clothing.

This jacket features a lovely Glen Plaid in shades of dove grey and light blue. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are horn, and all are original to the jacket.

This was, of course, Made in the USA. It does need a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some minor watermarking in the lining at the back, as shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just $32, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2







 

*16) LOVELY Brooks Brothers lambswool tweed. MADE IN ITALY.*

This is a beautiful, and in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from lambswool, this jacket has a wonderfully soft hand and a beautiful drape. The cloth is a classic and unusual barleycorn, in shades of subtle mossy greens and brown; it appears to be brownish grey on first sight, but the weave is deceptively complex. It's cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was made in Italy, and is i absolutely beautiful condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 40R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2





    

*17) LARGE Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this beautiful jacket is a high-roll 3/2 sack. It features a single center vent and is fully lined. It has three-button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked and leather-covered football buttons that pair so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union Made in the USA for Orvis, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49.

Tagged 52L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



      

*
18) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Harris Tweed Jacket in superb condition!*

This is absolutely wonderful--and extremely rare! Muted plaid Harris Tweeds are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely wonderful example. being a beautiful medley of autumnal earth tones, in chestnut, conker, bracken, and slate. My pictures really do NOT do this gorgeous tweed justice at all!

This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with a single centre vent and a full lining. It is in absolutely superb condition; I believe that it has never been worn, as the basting thread in the front pockets is still present, although it has been cut for use. This jacket was made by Jos. A. Banks--although you'd never be able to tell this from its beauty!

*Asking just $49

Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 31 1/2



      

*19) GORGEOUS Custom Made Normal Hilton 3/2 sack--with working surgeon's cuffs!*

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing Team physician.

This is a simply GORGEOUS tweed jacket!

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing team physician and Harvard graduate, this jacket is practically new, for Dr. Hosea wore it very, very sparingly before it came to me.

It bears repeating that this is a simply gorgeous jacket. Custom Made by Normal Hilton in Princeton, this is cut as a 3/2 jacket with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It is not, however, a sack, as it subtly darted--a wise move given that the heft of the tweed would make a sack very shapeless. (This is no lightweight jacket, but a medium-heavy tweed; tweed as it should be!) As this is a custom-made jacket it is absolutely beautifully made; it is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a gorgeous wine-red lining that's a perfect complement to the tweed. It also features surgeon's cuffs that are fully functional for all four of the cuff buttons. ALl of the buttons on the jacket are blonde horn.

The tweed does full justice to the craftsmanship that went into this jacket. It is absolutely wonderful; a dark brown and dark slate herringbone, with mossy overtones, and, best of all, perhaps the most subtle windowpane overchecking I've seen, in autumnal bracken, that almost but not quite blends into the herringbone base. This was fiendishly difficult to photograph, and so my pictures DO NOT DO THIS TWEED JUSTICE AT ALL! Please DO pay attention to the close-ups of the tweed, where the bracken overcheck can just be seen!

This jacket is in absolutely superb condition, and cost well into the four figures when new. As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $95, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33







      

*20) Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed from Brooke and Deane.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed jacket! Cut from a traditional broken bone grey herringbone Harris Tweed the cloth of this jacket features the classic Harris vertical striping in light blue and autumnal bracken. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this is half-canvassed and half lined. It has a single centre vent, and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are leather-clad, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--it has the start of some rubbing at the edges of the interior pockets!

*This is just $35.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*21) WONDERFUL vintage Harris Tweed from diTorio's of Pennington, NJ.*

Pennington, NJ, found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Cut from a wonderuflly complex and rare Harris, the cloth of this jacket is not merely the lovely and classic broken bone herringbone that Harris is well known for, but broken bone with a twist--some of the vertical bands of birdseye that make up the broken bone bands that alternate with the herringbone proper are woven in a lovely blue-slate that complements the grey of the herringbone. This also features the classic Harris vertical striping, here in subtle English mustard--this is a truly lovely tweed! This is also "Ultra" Harris tweed--which I believe was, at the time, slightly lighter-weight and softer Harris that the hairy and heavy Harris that was the standard of the time.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features a single center vent. This has the old-school Harris tweed Orb label, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Given its provenance, condition, and quality this is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2





     

*22) SPECTACULAR and RARE Harris Tweed!*

This is a wonderful jacket, and if it was just a bit smaller there's no way that it would be here, as I love the more unusual yet classic Harris patterns. Cut from a lovely traditional weight Harris Tweed, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are both wonderful. The base is a traditional and classic cream, slate grey, and peat black houndstooth; this is overlaid with windowpane overchecking in russet, the colour of bracken in late autumn. This really is a beautiful jacket!

It's a contemporary two button model, with subtle darts. It has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional the traditional metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons that go so well with Harris--here, they're a lovely shade of rich chestnut that complements the overchecking perfectly. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It was Union Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





     

*23) Brooks Brothers Camelhair in muted earthtone glen plaid*

This is a wonderfully subdued jacket! Cut from extremely lovely camelhair, this has a wonderful hand and drape. The glen plaid patterning is a subtle medley or loden green, autumn bracken, and earth browns; this is a perfect jacket for a New England Fall just as the leaves are turning. It is subtly darted, and has a two button closure, four button cuffs, and a center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42XL, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 34





    

*24) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*25) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! *

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - two great BB tweeds. Get at me if you'd like - PM with any questions or interest.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's some classic Ivy tweed!
> 
> First off is a stunning grail piece from Huntington. This is black and white in soft tweed or perhaps heavier wool. 3/2 roll with triple patch pockets, hook vent and two button cuffs. In fantastic shape save for one small spot as noted - should be fine with a dry cleaning. Size is approximately 44R but see measurements.
> 
> Asking $45 or offer shipped. SOLD!
> 
> Next is a fantastic Brooks Brothers tweed piece. 3/2 roll with two patch pockets, no darts and two button cuffs. Marked 44 XL but measures like 44L.
> 
> Asking $40 or offer due to higher shipping due to weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final BB tweed. Another 3/2 sack with two patch pockets and two button cuffs. Small discoloration on one sleeve as noted. 40L but see measurements. Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*For Halloween I'm going to give you a treat... 10% off!*

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $18 > $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Underachiever

Not sure if this counts as sufficiently trad or not, but thought someone might be interested regardless (and I'm not one to push my other stuff I know isn't trad in here, so please don't hate me)... 

I've got an Oxxford Clothes navy two button blazer for sale, size 46R. Actual blazer, says it on the tag, so not an orphaned suit jacket. Super 100's fabric ("serge" weave, according to the tag, research, and my eye), heavy brass buttons with the Auburn University crest on them (three button dummy cuffs without fake buttonholes), very subtle pick-stitching, flap pockets, half-lined (it's Oxxford, so), and ohh yeah, it's ventless. Pretty sure it's newerish, as the tag is different from some that I've seen and know are old. It's got one small stain under the bottom button, and one of the cuffs also has a small stain... Both would come off with dry cleaning, I'm almost sure. 

Asking $75 OBO shipped, or trade for size 34-38 jackets/suits (preferably 36S) or size 9 shoes.
Pictures and measurements in the eBay link. I have other (non-trad) items for sale on eBay as well, if anyone wants to check those out.


----------



## Reuben

^Dr. Livingston, I presume?


----------



## immanuelrx

All have been sold:

Kamakura Shirts Tokyo slim fit broadcloth pink size 40-84. $35

















Kamakura Shirts Tokyo slim fit pinpoint oxford green size 40-84. $35

















CT shirts slim fit prince of wales pink size 15.5-33. $15

















I will set the Kamamura shirts together for $60 and all three for $70. Prices include shipping in the US.


----------



## Orgetorix

Reuben said:


> ^Dr. Livingston, I presume?


Dr. L's ebay handle is mensaman-us.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> ^Dr. Livingston, I presume?


Drlivingston doesn't do "ventless."  However, the Ben Silver AU button set is worth far more than the blazer.



Orgetorix said:


> Dr. L's ebay handle is mensaman-us.


I think that Reuben was suggesting that I purchase it. Since it is roughly a 43-44 semi-long with Auburn University buttons. 
Unfortunately, mensaman-us hasn't had any listings in over a week. I am still trying to get back in the saddle.


----------



## gamma68

BUMPS



gamma68 said:


> *L.L. Bean Trad staple*
> 
> *L.L. Bean Norwegian Fisherman sweater*
> Tagged size L (please see actual measurements)
> 
> Made in Norway and feature an 80% wool / 20% rayon blend (which has been noted as superior to the 100% wool version LLB sells today). Excellent condition with no flaws.
> 
> Measurements
> Pit-to-pit: 24", sleeve 33.5", length 27"
> 
> *Asking $45 CONUS*
> 
> *VINTAGE PENDLETON TOPSTERS*
> 
> *BOTH CLAIMED*
> 
> *Topster 1:*
> 
> *Topster 2:*


----------



## Underachiever

drlivingston said:


> Drlivingston doesn't do "ventless."  However, the Ben Silver AU button set is worth far more than the blazer.
> 
> I think that Reuben was suggesting that I purchase it. Since it is roughly a 43-44 semi-long with Auburn University buttons.
> Unfortunately, mensaman-us hasn't had any listings in over a week. I am still trying to get back in the saddle.


Wow, thanks for the info on the buttons... Just looked them up, never would have known that myself. Seems like they don't make the button set anymore, so if you want to buy them, shoot me a P.M.

Apparently they make buttons in varying materials... Do you happen to know if the buttons would be marked as gold-filled (GF) or 14 karat somewhere on it (the back I'd assume), or are they all unmarked?

Ended the listing until I can get home to check... If they were 14 kt, that'd be a bit of a game changer.


----------



## WillBarrett

I'd kill for a set of Alabama buttons from BS. The Locker Room in Tuscaloosa sells a set but I'm not sure who makes them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Underachiever said:


> Wow, thanks for the info on the buttons... Just looked them up, never would have known that myself. Seems like they don't make the button set anymore, so if you want to buy them, shoot me a P.M.
> 
> Apparently they make buttons in varying materials... Do you happen to know if the buttons would be marked as gold-filled (GF) or 14 karat somewhere on it (the back I'd assume), or are they all unmarked?
> 
> Ended the listing until I can get home to check... If they were 14 kt, that'd be a bit of a game changer.


You'll probably maximize your profit if you cut the buttons off, take good pictures of them, and sell them separately. Thrift a beater blazer to harvest the buttons from and put them on the Oxxford to sell it.


----------



## Underachiever

Yeah, I'm not super super out to maximize profit, but if the person who wants the buttons can't/won't wear the blazer and/or the person who wants the blazer has no reason to pay for gold AU buttons, I have a patch pocket Armani Black Label blazer and a Sulka hopsack blazer both waiting on some fancier buttons (already purchased) to be attached, so one of them will donate their buttons to the Oxxford haha. It's too nice to cut off the buttons and then neglect it.

I'm in contact with the company trying to learn more about the buttons... I have a hunch that they're gold-filled rather than just plated or completely solid, but we'll see what I find out.


----------



## Underachiever

According to the company, they're 24k gold plated, if anyone was wondering. So $225 new if they still sold them (they don't), and these are in pretty good shape... Anyone interested, shoot me an offer by P.M. 

Okay, I'll yield to more tradly affairs now.


----------



## kendallr88

Does anyone need a pair of "346" Clark Advantage Chinos? Size 44x32 British Khaki.. MINT condition. Send me a PM if interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> You'll probably maximize your profit if you cut the buttons off, take good pictures of them, and sell them separately. Thrift a beater blazer to harvest the buttons from and put them on the Oxxford to sell it.


^^^Sage advice!


----------



## Reptilicus

New with tags. Chrysalis Chatsworth field coat. Tagged Medium. $575, or $550 if I don't have to cover the transaction expense. I'll take care of shipping.
P2p 25.5"
Sleeve 36"
Length 36.5"

Never worn outside and I'm not going to take it on a second move to be forgotten about another year. Comes with Chrysalis tag and weather guard system tag. Purchased from O'Connell's.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ WHY!?!?! Why, in the name of all that's holy, did you have to tempt me with that? (...first the tweed megathread, now this...)

FYI, Chrysalis is very, very fine stuff. Someone should jump on that IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Reptilicus

New, LL Bean Authentic Sweats Crewneck L. Gray or Navy $17. Fit was wrong for me.
P2p 24.5"
Sleeve 34"
Length 26"


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Carfree Unshrinkable Tee, long sleeve. New, size L wrong fit for me. White 3 to sell. 
P2p 23"
Sleeve 34"
Length 28"


----------



## Himself

What's the consensus about eBay links in this forum? The market here is limited so I would like to list concurrently, but I don't want to be cancelling eBay listings if things sell here first. I would do full descriptions with pictures here, so you wouldn't have to click through except to buy.


----------



## ruvort

*Shoes for Sale*

Shoes for sale
Unless otherwise noted, shoe trees are not included.

*All prices include shipping within CONUS*
Feel free to send me offers

Allen Edmonds Weybridge
Size: 12 D
Price: $80

https://postimg.org/image/kpwipgjxd/

https://postimg.org/image/qfcr9rq3l/

https://postimg.org/image/bxfk1rysh/

https://postimg.org/image/icekyg5i9/

https://postimg.org/image/bzzfom2g1/

https://postimg.org/image/r9zavsxy9/

https://postimg.org/image/s26k8qrj5/

https://postimg.org/image/3myc7osm9/

https://postimg.org/image/wdv5xqyg1/

https://postimg.org/image/o9n1t0c0x/

https://postimg.org/image/guxq0mq5d/

https://postimg.org/image/cn2xrvopt/

https://postimg.org/image/jrkr0wvz5/

https://postimg.org/image/w7hgunpb5/

Allen Edmonds Richmond
Size: 12 D
Price: $60

https://postimg.org/image/rx6w658iv/

https://postimg.org/image/kv8yjy4x3/

https://postimg.org/image/n139eg8dj/

https://postimg.org/image/pwkxz21rb/

https://postimg.org/image/d6gplytt3/

https://postimg.org/image/3n70si6av/

https://postimg.org/image/i7o3nc19j/

https://postimg.org/image/3pqwfc9yf/

https://postimg.org/image/gif0f9lk7/

https://postimg.org/image/a5zv5fihz/

https://postimg.org/image/qi9wv5wtj/

https://postimg.org/image/hoj0e29uv/

https://postimg.org/image/mbp2ftx7r/

https://postimg.org/image/lnktamnvr/

https://postimg.org/image/y3hj4dh7r/

Allen Edmonds Hancock
Size: 12 D
Price: $70

https://postimg.org/image/77i9r5tvd/

https://postimg.org/image/r4o704cqh/

https://postimg.org/image/44hjnsewp/

https://postimg.org/image/4iivndz09/

https://postimg.org/image/95oxp5md5/

https://postimg.org/image/i1zpt3czd/

https://postimg.org/image/xovkk7g55/

https://postimg.org/image/ov4o33t6h/

https://postimg.org/image/h3ny4jp15/

https://postimg.org/image/okx5jrek9/

https://postimg.org/image/feeuwh9bt/

https://postimg.org/image/5v5630ltl/

https://postimg.org/image/ym1zt2rnd/

https://postimg.org/image/wirkleruh/

https://postimg.org/image/4760od7y1/

https://postimg.org/image/gzu4oajjt/

https://postimg.org/image/w9yl984ft/

https://postimg.org/image/o5qh4hi0p/

https://postimg.org/image/afvxvouwp/

Allen Edmonds Grayson
Size: 12 D
Price: $60

Comes with dust bags and shoe trees
Wear to the inside walls

https://postimg.org/image/7atw4z7x9/

https://postimg.org/image/ocmq72msd/

https://postimg.org/image/w6nbsgul9/

https://postimg.org/image/r99r7csm5/

https://postimg.org/image/t2cnvodst/

https://postimg.org/image/3wgrlyiu5/

https://postimg.org/image/o5457oi59/

https://postimg.org/image/4ojfl5n19/

https://postimg.org/image/5fc5qxpel/

https://postimg.org/image/9pqtmiuhp/

https://postimg.org/image/w2yk9bvfh/

https://postimg.org/image/x6iolag2l/

https://postimg.org/image/efgrb4li5/

https://postimg.org/image/6o01ckhct/

https://postimg.org/image/dshullom5/

https://postimg.org/image/isjw7ajml/

https://postimg.org/image/uvp7uuuot/

https://postimg.org/image/p8suxds65/

https://postimg.org/image/u8qb5bxst/

https://postimg.org/image/o92k1od0d/

https://postimg.org/image/dniopo6ot/

Allen Edmonds Polo
Size: 12.5 D
Price: $60

Significant wear to the inside walls
https://postimg.org/image/xv8wlv1xv/

https://postimg.org/image/rvl5i7h5f/

https://postimg.org/image/my7kx3f6b/

https://postimg.org/image/wk15de6c3/

https://postimg.org/image/4l6zmj4pf/

https://postimg.org/image/v7o1p8yab/

https://postimg.org/image/gpquh96z7/

https://postimg.org/image/pyt0rdfv7/

https://postimg.org/image/cj601x7df/

https://postimg.org/image/muicukz2r/

https://postimg.org/image/mj0whtimr/

https://postimg.org/image/fh2yvmf0z/

https://postimg.org/image/sz9v7wr6b/

https://postimg.org/image/v5462eumr/

https://postimg.org/image/irrbvi4yb/

https://postimg.org/image/4mq47flar/

https://postimg.org/image/d69i56tn7/

Allen Edmonds Back Bay
Size: 12 D
Price: $35

https://postimg.org/image/3ttbbft27/

https://postimg.org/image/i1j0035r3/

https://postimg.org/image/uu7400hcv/

https://postimg.org/image/t2enc0rfj/

https://postimg.org/image/e7q1xuhun/

https://postimg.org/image/i5dbn94nz/

https://postimg.org/image/tvr94mxgf/

https://postimg.org/image/dm131qmsf/

https://postimg.org/image/hjocr59lr/

https://postimg.org/image/7nn9ri3tr/

https://postimg.org/image/sltfpl3of/

https://postimg.org/image/urnqk374v/

https://postimg.org/image/g9qjc3ftr/

https://postimg.org/image/8ieera127/

https://postimg.org/image/s1j00mztr/

https://postimg.org/image/3z265rj6n/

https://postimg.org/image/eaeiyfavz/

https://postimg.org/image/njgp8jjrz/

Peal & Co. (Brooks Brothers) Chukkas
Size: 12 D
Price: $75

https://postimg.org/image/tcjjf49gd/

https://postimg.org/image/vv58fsv6l/

https://postimg.org/image/trut84vdp/

https://postimg.org/image/fybig793x/

https://postimg.org/image/mq1xj1y3h/

https://postimg.org/image/4eba1wpgd/

https://postimg.org/image/ecw8odyvx/

https://postimg.org/image/fuhozy3ml/

https://postimg.org/image/b9vil0jx9/

https://postimg.org/image/504ubr9wd/

https://postimg.org/image/3z4lmmswt/

https://postimg.org/image/fcr4xu3fh/

https://postimg.org/image/n6rqj8b8d/

G.H. Bass & Co.
Size: 13 D
Price: $35

https://postimg.org/image/chr6qzdtl/

https://postimg.org/image/531uylry1/

https://postimg.org/image/4rkelubi1/

https://postimg.org/image/hk8ilrn3t/

https://postimg.org/image/6lx93kyih/

https://postimg.org/image/nayozhv3t/

https://postimg.org/image/ho2c20sl5/

https://postimg.org/image/y1qwywy49/

https://postimg.org/image/3muxu7eex/

https://postimg.org/image/5tz6i4jp5/

https://postimg.org/image/n8jeqegu1/

https://postimg.org/image/dcibqrb21/

https://postimg.org/image/axqg6but5/

https://postimg.org/image/hgnvwzwe1/


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*I totally forgot about these; since it's almost winter,
I'll blow them out at $10 each!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## drlivingston

Himself said:


> What's the consensus about eBay links in this forum? The market here is limited so I would like to list concurrently, but I don't want to be cancelling eBay listings if things sell here first. I would do full descriptions with pictures here, so you wouldn't have to click through except to buy.


Don't cross-post from eBay on this thread. You are setting yourself up for potential disaster. You can always utilize the eBay spoiler thread to highlight one or more of your auctions with click-through links. This thread is for listing items for direct purchase without having to deal with eBay or any other e-commerce site.


----------



## Himself

drlivingston said:


> Don't cross-post from eBay on this thread. You are setting yourself up for potential disaster. You can always utilize the eBay spoiler thread to highlight one or more of your auctions with click-through links. This thread is for listing items for direct purchase without having to deal with eBay or any other e-commerce site.


OK, thanks!


----------



## Esc8p

Hello gentlemen,

I haven't been on for quite some time, but am in need of your service. A couple of years ago I purchased a nice set of black button braces with an accented white stripe. I am in need of them for an upcoming wedding and cannot find them to save my life; they may have been left in Charleston when last worn.

Would anyone happen to have some button braces for sale? I'm looking for black, but will also love to pick up others as well to add to my meager collection.

The above mentioned braces were purchased from Either TweedyDon or drlivingston if I remember correctly. You two seem to have quite the knack for having what I need.

While were at it, a nice black bow tie would be great as well!

Thank you.

Tyler


----------



## TDWat

Esc8p said:


> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> I haven't been on for quite some time, but am in need of your service. A couple of years ago I purchased a nice set of black button braces with an accented white stripe. I am in need of them for an upcoming wedding and cannot find them to save my life; they may have been left in Charleston when last worn.
> 
> Would anyone happen to have some button braces for sale? I'm looking for black, but will also love to pick up others as well to add to my meager collection.
> 
> The above mentioned braces were purchased from Either TweedyDon or drlivingston if I remember correctly. You two seem to have quite the knack for having what I need.
> 
> While were at it, a nice black bow tie would be great as well!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Tyler


I'd suggest checking Ebay as well. I recently bought a nice set, made in England, off of Ebay for under $20. There seems to be a flood of them on there; I suspect the lack of popularity works in our favor on that one.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Just posted a bunch of trad and trad adjacent shirts to my Grailed wardrobe at

https://www.grailed.com/users/46443-orionwhite/wardrobe

If you see anything you like contact me here or there and say you're from AAAC for special discounts.

Pants sweaters and outerwear coming soon


----------



## tripreed

Reposted from Sales Forum. 

I grabbed a Barbour Westmorland off of Ebay a few weeks ago and it was delivered last Friday. Got it in Large, but I have been losing weight lately and it fits a little more loosely than I want. I ended up grabbing a Medium to replace it, so I'm looking to get rid of the Large.

It came from a seller in England who said that it was only worn a few times, and I can believe it. It is in practically new condition. I haven't even worn it outside since I bought it. As a Large, I would say that it fits like a size 42 Barbour, and the length is comparable to a Bedale, so keep that in mind. If you were unaware, this model is no longer being sold by Barbour. Also, in case you didn't know, which I didn't until I took delivery, the Westmorland is actually lightly insulated. 

These pictures are from the seller. If you want more detailed/specific pics, I can send some.








Asking $120 shipped CONUS, which is what I paid for it. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Brother red hopsack 3/2 blazer - Vintage 346
Some dark spots inside the lapel (not visible when worn - see photo). Marked 42 ML. Gold 346 buttons. Hopsack. 3 patch pockets.
Asking $60 shipped
Shoulders 18", sleeves 25", pit to pit 22", length from bottom of collar 31"


----------



## dorji

Bump and drops 


dorji said:


> Hi Folks! Just turning things over for winter, so here are a few things up for grabs. As always, offers very welcome, PM with questions or offers!
> 
> First up are Alden 920 straight tip balmoral brown calf, purchased last year and barely worn. See here https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-m...WFDhBKdA75vU13sARcRIlb-tO0axHfoshUaAucd8P8HAQ for the official details. 9.5D, Hampton last, trees, bags, box included. $200>$180>$170 or offer. Very nice
> 
> almost no wear... see heels
> 
> Sunlight
> 
> 
> no flash
> 
> barely worn...
> 
> 
> Ok next up is a J Press blazer in Pepin Australian merino wool. This is basically just a tough, light-mid weight worsted. I knew someone had written about these Chinese-made jackets somewhat recently, and here it is. Hope Jerrod and Ensiferous do not mind me linking this here https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2015/06/j-press-made-china/
> Size is 39R, but you 40L guys have a look too... $50>$40>$35 or offer
> Chest 21.75"
> Sleeves 24.75"
> BOC 31.25"
> Shoulder 18.5"
> Waist at point (middle) button 20.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the brass buttons replaced with tan horn to go with khakis. Original brass are available, if you want them just ask
> 
> 
> Next up is a rich purple 100% cashmere v-neck vest from Land's end. For some reason I have two of these... $30>$25>$22 or offer
> Size M (38-40), chest = 19.75"
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Ben


----------



## kendallr88

Trad delight.. size 13 A AE Grayson plenty of life left in them. I bought them and I don't wear them half as much as I thought I would. Offer, as I don't have an idea what used AE shoes go for. PM with offers and details.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDS!!​*

*I have a slew of absolutely beautiful tweeds to pass on today, including beauties from Normal Hilton, a bespoke hacking jacket from the tailor to Bill Clinton and George Bush, classic 3/2 sacks from Brooks Brothers, a Turnbull & Asser in cashmere and wool, 3/2 sacks from The English Shop of Princeton, a vintage English shooting tweed, and more!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
3) Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label Hacking Jacket. Made by Corneliani.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! NOT to be confused with Ralph Lauren's regular "Polo" line (and certainly NOT to be confused with the diffusion lines like "Lauren"!) this jacket was made for Ralph Lauren's close to teh top of the line Polo Blue Label, second only to the Purple Label in quality.

This wonderful jacket was Made in Italy by Corneliani, and has all of the quality and attention to detail that you would expect in a Corneliani jacket. The cloth is a blend of 52% silk and 48% wool, giving it a lovely hand and drape. The cloth is a lovely loosely-woven barleycorn tweed in black and white--a pattern and color combination that's utterly traditional but now rarely seen. The jacket is cut as a traditional English hacking jacket with a twist--while it is darted it has a 3/2 lapel roll! It also features twin vents, slanted hacking pockets, and a fully functional ticket pocket. It is fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It also features a fully functional throat latch!

This was, of course, Made in Italy, and it's in excellent condition. Asking just $49, or offer.

*Tagged a 48R this measures *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4







        

5) MADE IN IRELAND--Blarney Woollen Mills Glen Plaid Tweed

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Ireland by Blarney Woollen Mills--the people mainly famous for their Aran sweaters and scarves--this lovely jacket is a classic muted glen plaid, with the base being dark greys and peats, and the accent lines being Royal Blue, Moss Green, and chestnut. This jacket has a lot of attention to detail--the stitching on the faux buttonholes is dark green, appropriately enough for an Irish jacket, and the buttons have a subtle green hue!

This is cut as a classic contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

*9**) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at just $85, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*
10) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid from Lit Brothers of Philadelphia. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Lit Brothers of Philadelphia opened in 1891, and was one of the main department stores in the city until it closed in 1977. It positioned itself as a cheaper alternative to Gimbel's and Wanamaker's, but the quality of its wares were no less high--as it shown by this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket in Glen Plaid!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack this jacket dates from the early 1960s, but is still utterly wearable--this was built to last! Cut from a medium-heavy tweed the colourway and patterning of this jacket are lovely--a classic glen plaid in mossy brown and black with dark crimson berry overchecking. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs--as you'd expect. This jacket has a single center hook vent. It is in Very Good condition--it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is a fray patch in the lining on the right hand side, as shown--this could be easily patched cheaply by a dry cleaner tailor.

Please note that this is in a rare smaller size!

Asking just $29, or offers.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2







  

*11) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32





   

*13) CLASSIC HEAVYWEIGHT BRITISH COUNTRY TWEED!
*
This is a CLASSIC heavyweight British country tweed, the sort of jacket that you could abuse for decades and it would just keep coming back for more! This is TWEED; thick, heavy, and designed to shrug off the worst of Britain's changeable weather, ignore the snags and snares of briars, the claws of puppies, and the rigors of travel by Series III Land Rover. You could easily birth a sheep in this jacket at 3am on the moors, walk 15 miles after lunch in then pouring rain, or wrap it around a sick puppy by the fireside.

This is a serious piece of British clothing.

This was originally sold by Frimble's of Ripon, Yorkshire--a store that used to cater to the rural folk of Yorkshire who demanded clothing that looked good and worked well in all sorts of weather. Frimble's was bouyght in 2012 by a young woman who on her gap year to South America after leaving her exclusive private school decided she wanted to go into the clothing business.... and bought Frimble's. Frimble's no longer sells serious tweed, but if you want a "Furry Purry" (whatever the hell that is) Frimble's now has them.

Such is life.

Luckily, this tweed is available, and is beautiful. A classic light moss green base colour--a slightly darker shade than was used on BSA Bantam motorcycles after the War--with overchecking in forest green and bark brown, this is cut as a classic British tweed, with a three button front and four button cuffs, and a rear twin vent. It is half-canvassed--not that it needsthis--and fully lined. It doesn't state this, but since no other country makes tweeds like this it was Made in the UK.

This jacket does have some minor issues. One of the front buttons has been replaced sympathetically, and there's a small ink stain under the flap of one of the pockets, likely a leak from a pen used to record sales at a livestock market. The jacket has also been hung in a stuffed closet, and has acquired the tell-tale mis-pressing of the front. This is a very easy fix, as this will be readily pressed back into shape with its first dry-clean.

This is a truly wonderful, classic piece of kit, and a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 30







 

*15) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

The English Shop was one of the Big Four Ivy Style clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age, and this lovely jacket by Linett, one of the great unsung makers of Ivy League clothing.

This jacket features a lovely Glen Plaid in shades of dove grey and light blue. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are horn, and all are original to the jacket.

This was, of course, Made in the USA. It does need a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some minor watermarking in the lining at the back, as shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just $32, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2







 

*17) LARGE Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack.*

Absolutely beautiful! Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone tweed, this beautiful jacket is a high-roll 3/2 sack. It features a single center vent and is fully lined. It has three-button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic metal-shanked and leather-covered football buttons that pair so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union Made in the USA for Orvis, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49.

Tagged 52L, but please see measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/2



      

*
18) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Harris Tweed Jacket in superb condition!*

This is absolutely wonderful--and extremely rare! Muted plaid Harris Tweeds are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely wonderful example. being a beautiful medley of autumnal earth tones, in chestnut, conker, bracken, and slate. My pictures really do NOT do this gorgeous tweed justice at all!

This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with a single centre vent and a full lining. It is in absolutely superb condition; I believe that it has never been worn, as the basting thread in the front pockets is still present, although it has been cut for use. This jacket was made by Jos. A. Banks--although you'd never be able to tell this from its beauty!

*Asking just $49

Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 31 1/2



      

*19) GORGEOUS Custom Made Normal Hilton 3/2 sack--with working surgeon's cuffs!*

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing Team physician.

This is a simply GORGEOUS tweed jacket!

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing team physician and Harvard graduate, this jacket is practically new, for Dr. Hosea wore it very, very sparingly before it came to me.

It bears repeating that this is a simply gorgeous jacket. Custom Made by Normal Hilton in Princeton, this is cut as a 3/2 jacket with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It is not, however, a sack, as it subtly darted--a wise move given that the heft of the tweed would make a sack very shapeless. (This is no lightweight jacket, but a medium-heavy tweed; tweed as it should be!) As this is a custom-made jacket it is absolutely beautifully made; it is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a gorgeous wine-red lining that's a perfect complement to the tweed. It also features surgeon's cuffs that are fully functional for all four of the cuff buttons. ALl of the buttons on the jacket are blonde horn.

The tweed does full justice to the craftsmanship that went into this jacket. It is absolutely wonderful; a dark brown and dark slate herringbone, with mossy overtones, and, best of all, perhaps the most subtle windowpane overchecking I've seen, in autumnal bracken, that almost but not quite blends into the herringbone base. This was fiendishly difficult to photograph, and so my pictures DO NOT DO THIS TWEED JUSTICE AT ALL! Please DO pay attention to the close-ups of the tweed, where the bracken overcheck can just be seen!

This jacket is in absolutely superb condition, and cost well into the four figures when new. As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $95, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33







      

*24) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*25) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! *

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - great chance to grab some classic tweeds



WillBarrett said:


> Here's some classic Ivy tweed!
> 
> Next is a fantastic Brooks Brothers tweed piece. 3/2 roll with two patch pockets, no darts and two button cuffs. Marked 44 XL but measures like 44L.
> 
> Asking $40 or offer due to higher shipping due to weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final BB tweed. Another 3/2 sack with two patch pockets and two button cuffs. Small discoloration on one sleeve as noted. 40L but see measurements. Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP AND NEW ITEMS*

*L.L. Bean Trad staple*

*L.L. Bean Norwegian Fisherman sweater
(please see actual measurements)
*
Made in Norway and feature an 80% wool / 20% rayon blend (which has been noted as superior to the 100% wool version LLB sells today). Excellent condition with no flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

*MEASUREMENTS:*
Pit-to-pit: 24", sleeve 33.5", length 27"*

Asking $45>>$40 CONUS

3/2 SACK HARRIS TWEED JACKET 

*Harris Tweed jackets with a 3/2 roll and sack cut are becoming increasingly harder to find. This one features a herringbone pattern with subtle sky blue and russet striping, metal-shanked leather buttons, and a natural shoulder.

It was sold by Olin L. Hill, a long-gone haberdashery that was located in the old Toomer's Corner section of Auburn, Alabama (just a stone's throw from the Auburn University campus). It's half-lined, making it a solid choice for a southern climate as it's a lighter tweed.

The jacket is in excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
*
MEASUREMENTS:
*Shoulders:18"
Chest: 43"
Sleeve: 24"
Length from the bottom of the collar: 30"

*CLAIMED*

*LANDS' END LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST
Made in Scotland, tagged size L (42-44)

*This dates from the era when Lands' End offered a selection of high-quality items from Britain (rather than China). More of a maroon than a bright red. Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

*MEASUREMENTS:*
Pit-to-pit: 22.5"
Length from top of collar: 27.75"

*CLAIMED*

*

VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS WOOL SHETLAND SWEATER*
*Made in Scotland, tagged size 44*

Green and navy stripes interspersed with a narrow red stripe. This is an older item with the block BB lettering on the tag. It's vintage but has no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

*MEASUREMENTS:*
Pit-to-pit: 22"
Sleeve: 32.5" (with cuff rolled), 34.5" (with cuff unrolled)
Length from top of collar: 27"

*Asking $30 CONUS*


----------



## Reuben

*Bow ties*

*ALL SOLD!
*
Been meaning to cull my bow ties for a while, finally got around to it. First bunch is $20 shipped each:



















All are made in America, all but the R. Hanauer are silk. The Hanauer is a tweedy wool. The J.crew and one of the Social Primer are unworn while the other Social Primer was worn once, not sure which is which.

Next is a nice wool madder from The Tie Bar, also unworn, for $12.50 shipped:










Last are some slightly rumpled seconds for $5.50 each or one free with each other purchase. L-R I believe they're linen, cotton, silk, and cotton. The silk repp has a small spot on one side of one blade, easy enough to hide when tied.


----------



## Reptilicus

John W Nordstrom 100% Cashmere crew sweater in Plum, size M. No holes or pilling. $25
P2p 24"
Sleeve 35"
Length 26.5"


----------



## Reptilicus

BB 100% Supima Cotton sweater in Navy size Med, very low miles, new condition.
P2p. 23.25
Sleeve. 36. 
$30


----------



## Reptilicus

PRL Supima cotton cardigan, never worn. Tagged Medium $30
P2p 23.5"
Sleeve 34"
Length 25"


----------



## Reptilicus

New with tags. Viyella Glen Plaid(9958) 80 cotton/20 wool Size M. Made in Canada. $65
P2p 23.5"
Sleeve 34.5"
Length 31.5

A


----------



## TweedyDon

*23 SWEATERS--with new additions! *

*TWEEDYDON'S SECOND GREAT SWEATER MEGAPOST OF FALL 2016!*
*
I have a whole slew of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, including some Ivy classics, such as ARan sweaters, Scottish cashmere, handknits, and some very Ivy sweater vests!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) GORGEOUS Fair Isle sweater. Made in Scotland. Men's Large Regular. Excellent condition! Chest: 24; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 27 1/4. Asking just $25.



 

2) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $22.



3) Viyella sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed! Excellent condition. Size L. Merino wool. Chest: 21 3/4; length: 25. Asking just $18.





4) Brooks Brothers Argyle sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed! Italian Merino wool. Size XL. Chest: 22 1/2; length: 27. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.



 

5) Orvis Aran sweater. Excellent condition. Chest: 23 1/2; sleeve: 33 (rolled at the cuff, as it would be worn, and measured like a shirt), length: 24 3/4. Asking just $24,



 

6) Land's End MADE IN ENGLAND Aran sweater. This is lovely-thick, rugged, and chunky knit! Size M. Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 31 3/4 (rolled at cuff, as it would be when worn); 24 1/2 length. Excellent condition! Asking just $22.



 

7) Patagonia. Size S. Good condition only; minor pilling throughout. $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 24 1/2.



 

8) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $20.



 

9) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $17.



  

10) Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater in loden green. Knitted in Great Britain. Size 46. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; sleeve; 38; length 27 3/4. Asking just $24.



 

11) PERFECT FOR THANKSGIVING! For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $12.



 

12) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $20.



 

13) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $22.





14) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $22.



  

15) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

16) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





17) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $19.



 

18) BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC SHETLAND SWEATER! By Waverly. Made in Scotland. Saddle shoulders; excellent condition apart from some very minor pilling to the elbow, as shown. Asking just $25. Size L. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32 3/4; length: 26 1/4.



 

19) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $25, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

20) Wallin cashmere sweater. Size XL. Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 22; sleeve; 34 1/2; length: 26 3/4. Asking just $20.



 

21) Westeraway and Westerway cashmere sweater. Very Good condition. Made in Scotland. Chest: 20 3/4; sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $22.





22) Oliver Perry Cashmere sweater. A lovely dark plum colour. Size XL. Very Good condition. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 36; length: 27. Asking just $20.





23) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $20. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.


----------



## jogowill

Bump/drops...



jogowill said:


> *Multi-Color Houndstooth Harris Tweed
> *
> There is a plastic price tag thing (what is the word for that?) sticking out of the shoulder that will require some kind of surgical extraction. Probably not that hard (especially for a tailor) but I decided not to mess with it. I'll leave that to you. See pictures.
> 
> Chest 21
> Shoulder 17.5
> Sleeve 23
> Length 30.5
> 
> $40 or offer
> 
> 
> 
> *Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> Slight damage to one of the sleeve buttons. See pictures.
> 
> Chest 20.5
> Shoulder 17.5
> Sleeve 22.25
> Length 28.75
> 
> $35 or offer


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New in Box Red Wing for Brooks Brothers Black Bison Leather Boots. Model 4557. Made in USA. Red Wing box is included but this appears to be a box from another pair. MSRP $398. * 10D* $220


New in Box Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers Snuff Suede Chukka Boots. Made in England by Crockett & Jones. We know these are made by Crockett & Jones because of the 240 last marking, the distinctive style of model number / size written inside, and the font used on the insole. Peal & Co is a brand which is owned by Brooks Brothers but that brand has no manufacturing capability of its own. Two Peal flannel shoe bags included. MSRP $698. *11D* $295


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

New in Box Stetson for Brooks Brothers Americana Collection Brown Fedora. This is a really nice looking classic. Sized XL. I measured as best I could the inside of the band and it came to about 23.25. I think the hat is about a 7 1/2 or 7 5/8. Made in USA. $120.

Many more full sized pics inside spoiler.




Spoiler


----------



## WillBarrett

Got a nice USA-made tweed jacket in 39/40R coming later tonight but I have access to SEVERAL pair of BB advantage chinos in Clark fit - flat front 33/29 with no cuffs. Mostly sort of cream colored with a couple of khakis.

If anyone is interested in a proxy situation, please shoot me a note ASAP and we can work out some details.


Thanks!


----------



## WillBarrett

Terrific USA-made Tweed from American Craftsmen, who made some items for Corbin.

Two-button Tweed in 39/40 Regular. Three button cuffs - no hook vent but very soft shoulders. Jacket is in great shape with need of a dry cleaning. See pics for measurements - asking $35 or offer shipped. 

SOLD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FALL/WINTER SHIRTS!*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brother 346 Cinnamon/Navy Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Oldsport

*Lot of 5 Brooks Brothers OCBD Sport Shirts*

Price Drop....

Lot of 5 Brooks Brothers OCBD Sport Shirts. Medium, Regent Fit, Non-iron. Light Blue, slightly darker Blue, Pink, Blue university stripe, and White. No chest pocket. All in excellent condition except maybe the White (slight thread pull on top of back). All 5 for $110 Paypal'd and shipped.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's some classic Ivy tweed!

Next is a fantastic Brooks Brothers tweed piece. 3/2 roll with two patch pockets, no darts and two button cuffs. Marked 44 XL but measures like 44L.

Asking $40 or offer due to higher shipping due to weight.










One final BB tweed. Another 3/2 sack with two patch pockets and two button cuffs. Small discoloration on one sleeve as noted. 40L but see measurements. Asking $30 or offer.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a pine tree

*Fall Sale Items*

*Fall Closet Cleaning Sale:

*Feel free to make offers on anything!

*Oxblood Bostonian Impressions* 
Topy sole
Size 10.5 B

$17 OBRO




























*Polo winter-weight blue wool blazer*
3/2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30"

$55 OBRO



















*Brooks Brothers*
2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 23.75"
Shoulder - 17.5"
BOC Length - 28"

$45 OBRO



















*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*
2 button

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30.5"

$39 OBRO



















*Brown Basketweave Harris Tweed*
2 button
Tagged 41R
Has a few tiny moth holes

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
BOC Length - 31"

$27 OBRO



















*Black Ralph Lauren Cashmere & Wool Overcoat*
3 button
Tagged 40R
Made in Italy

P2P - 24"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Shoulder - 20"
Length - 47"

$75 OBRO



















*White Bonobos Point Collar Tailored Slim Fit Shirt*
Size 17/34

$20 OBRO



















Again, offers always welcome!


----------



## LIer

sbdivemaster said:


> Another Bump...
> 
> *Prices include US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*
> 
> *Brand New In The Box!*
> 
> *LL Bean Men's Handsewn Slippers, Fleece-Lined, Size 9*
> 
> 
> Click pics for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> *SIZE 9*
> Brown; Fleece-lined, Leather upper; Rubber crepe sole.
> 
> No longer Available! LL Bean had these in both flannel-lined and
> fleece-lined versions. Current offering is only the flannel-lined.
> 
> $50 Retail
> 
> Great for around the house; the durable rubber outsole provides
> traction on bare floors and protects your slippers on a trek to
> the end of the driveway for the mail or morning paper.
> 
> I have a pair of these, and this pair was my back-up; knee problems
> dictate that I can no longer wear footwear without support.
> 
> My pain is your gain!!
> 
> *New In Box*
> 
> *PRICE: $40*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


sbdivemaster,

Check your PM.

LIer


----------



## drlivingston

a pine tree said:


> *Fall Closet Cleaning Sale:
> 
> **Brooks Brothers*
> 2 button
> 3 patch pocket
> 
> P2P - 28"
> Sleeve - 23.75"
> Shoulder - 17.5"
> BOC Length - 28"
> 
> $50 OBRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, offers always welcome!


I don't think that I have ever seen a 54 extra-short jacket.


----------



## a pine tree

drlivingston said:


> I don't think that I have ever seen a 54 extra-short jacket.


Fixed, thanks!
:beer:


----------



## Clay J

WTB: Navy suit in 48R range, and an actual sack blazer in 48R.


----------



## WillBarrett

Three quick hits tonight:

Cashmere! Nice gray 100% cashmere Crewneck sweater made in Hong Kong from Callaway Golf. Medium with raglan sleeves. Measures 22" across P2P. Minor polling but in very nice shape. Asking $25 or offer.










Generic tweed from English Manor. Two buttons with leather buttons. In excellent shape save for one back hole as noted. Great beater jacket marked size 40R. Asking $30 or offer.

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18"
Length: 28.5" 
Sleeves: 24.5"










Lastly a vintage Kingsridge herringbone tweed in black and white. Two buttons with two patch pockets and very lightly darted. Leather buttons. One spot as noted - asking $30 or offer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

BUMPS AND ADDS*

**L.L. Bean Trad staple*

L.L. Bean Norwegian Fisherman sweater
(please see actual measurements)

Made in Norway and feature an 80% wool / 20% rayon blend (which has been noted as superior to the 100% wool version LLB sells today). Excellent condition with no flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements
Pit-to-pit: 24", sleeve 33.5", length 27"*

Asking $45>>$40 CONUS

**VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS WOOL SHETLAND SWEATER
Made in Scotland, tagged size 44
*
Green and navy stripes interspersed with a narrow red stripe. This is an older item with the block BB lettering on the tag. It's vintage but has no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements
Pit-to-pit: 22"
Sleeve: 32.5" (with cuff rolled), 34.5" (with cuff unrolled)
Length from top of collar: 27"*

CLAIMED

**
ARAN FISHERMAN'S SWEATER made for SAKS FIFTH AVENUE
Made in Ireland
Tagged size 42*

Freshly cleaned and in excellent condition with no holes, stains or other apparent flaws. Off-white wool with handsome knit patterns. These patterns are said to have been designed to identify a fisherman's locale, should he fall overboard and drown. Others say the patterns symbolize luck, nature, the stages of life, etc. No matter where the truth lies, this sweater will definitely keep you warm (and looking stylish) this winter.

Actual measurements
Pit-to-pit: 20"
Sleeve: 32.25"
Length from bottom of collar to bottom hem: 26"

*Asking $40 CONUS*

*VINTAGE STANLEY BLACKER FLANNEL BLAZER
Sold by Detroit's long-gone J.L. Hudson Company
*
A flannel blazer is a staple of the Trad gentleman's fall/winter wardrobe. This one features swelled edges, a two-button front, three-button cuffs, and two lower patch pockets. It has a single vent and is half-lined.

Clean and ready to wear with no holes, stains, etc. There is tiny wear to the extreme corner edge of each cuff (about 2/16"), but the cuffs are not frayed.

Measurements
Shoulders: 18.25"
Chest: 43"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $30 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE JOS. A. BANK 3/2 PLAID SACK*

This jacket dates from JAB's "red label" period and has little to no relation to today's "buy one get three free" throwaway JAB garments. Older JAB jackets are comparable to the Brooks Brothers jackets of their day. And they're increasingly hard to find.

This vintage tweed dates circa 1968-76 based on the union tag. It features a strikingly handsome plaid made up of burnt orange, olive and slate blue. Sack cut, 3/2 roll, single vent, two interior pockets and two cuff buttons (an important Trad detail). Like the best Trad garments of old, this jacket has very natural shoulders. It's also half-lined, making it an excellent choice for temperate southern winter climates.

The condition is excellent with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other issues.

Measurements
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 33"

*Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## Proclus

Bump and price drop.



Proclus said:


> Some of you have already seen the jackets I posted in a separate thread last week. The first has already sold, but here is Jacket #2 for the exchange:
> 
> Close to new, Brooks Brothers plaid jacket
> 
> Asking $65 shipped CONUS
> 
> Tagged *40S* in the *Brooks Brothers Madison Fit*
> 
> Actual measurements:
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 21.5-21.75"
> Waise: 20"
> Shoulder: 18.25"
> Sleeve: 22.75-23"
> BOC: 29"
> 
> Note in the last picture, you can see two very faint marks (possibly ballpoint pen?) just above the left breast inner pocket, otherwise no visible flaws.


----------



## WillBarrett

Sending these over to eBay if no action over the weekend - regretfully. Hit me up if you're game.

Here's some classic Ivy tweed!

Next is a fantastic Brooks Brothers tweed piece. 3/2 roll with two patch pockets, no darts and two button cuffs. Marked 44 XL but measures like 44L.

Asking $40 or offer due to higher shipping due to weight.










One final BB tweed. Another 3/2 sack with two patch pockets and two button cuffs. Small discoloration on one sleeve as noted. 40L but see measurements. Asking $30 or offer.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FALL/WINTER SHIRTS!*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brother 346 Cinnamon/Navy Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*I totally forgot about these; since it's almost winter,
I'll blow them out at $10 each!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads, or trad in training...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $18 > $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop...

Brooks Brother red hopsack 3/2 blazer - Vintage 346
Some dark spots inside the lapel (not visible when worn - see photo). Marked 42 ML. Gold 346 buttons. Hopsack. 3 patch pockets.
Asking $55 shipped
Shoulders 18", sleeves 25", pit to pit 22", length from bottom of collar 31"


----------



## ruvort

Bump****

Please make some offers on these:



ruvort said:


> Shoes for sale
> Unless otherwise noted, shoe trees are not included.
> 
> *All prices include shipping within CONUS*
> Feel free to send me offers
> 
> Allen Edmonds Weybridge
> Size: 12 D
> Price: $80
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/kpwipgjxd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/qfcr9rq3l/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/bxfk1rysh/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/icekyg5i9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/bzzfom2g1/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/r9zavsxy9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/s26k8qrj5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3myc7osm9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/wdv5xqyg1/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/o9n1t0c0x/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/guxq0mq5d/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/cn2xrvopt/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/jrkr0wvz5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/w7hgunpb5/
> 
> Allen Edmonds Richmond
> Size: 12 D
> Price: $60
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/rx6w658iv/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/kv8yjy4x3/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/n139eg8dj/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/pwkxz21rb/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/d6gplytt3/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3n70si6av/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/i7o3nc19j/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3pqwfc9yf/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/gif0f9lk7/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/a5zv5fihz/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/qi9wv5wtj/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/hoj0e29uv/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/mbp2ftx7r/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/lnktamnvr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/y3hj4dh7r/
> 
> Allen Edmonds Hancock
> Size: 12 D
> Price: $70
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/77i9r5tvd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/r4o704cqh/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/44hjnsewp/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4iivndz09/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/95oxp5md5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/i1zpt3czd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/xovkk7g55/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ov4o33t6h/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/h3ny4jp15/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/okx5jrek9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/feeuwh9bt/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/5v5630ltl/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ym1zt2rnd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/wirkleruh/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4760od7y1/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/gzu4oajjt/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/w9yl984ft/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/o5qh4hi0p/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/afvxvouwp/
> 
> Allen Edmonds Grayson
> Size: 12 D
> Price: $60
> 
> Comes with dust bags and shoe trees
> Wear to the inside walls
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/7atw4z7x9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ocmq72msd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/w6nbsgul9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/r99r7csm5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/t2cnvodst/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3wgrlyiu5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/o5457oi59/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4ojfl5n19/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/5fc5qxpel/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/9pqtmiuhp/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/w2yk9bvfh/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/x6iolag2l/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/efgrb4li5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/6o01ckhct/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/dshullom5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/isjw7ajml/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/uvp7uuuot/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/p8suxds65/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/u8qb5bxst/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/o92k1od0d/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/dniopo6ot/
> 
> Allen Edmonds Polo
> Size: 12.5 D
> Price: $60
> 
> Significant wear to the inside walls
> https://postimg.org/image/xv8wlv1xv/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/rvl5i7h5f/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/my7kx3f6b/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/wk15de6c3/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4l6zmj4pf/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/v7o1p8yab/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/gpquh96z7/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/pyt0rdfv7/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/cj601x7df/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/muicukz2r/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/mj0whtimr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fh2yvmf0z/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/sz9v7wr6b/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/v5462eumr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/irrbvi4yb/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4mq47flar/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/d69i56tn7/
> 
> Allen Edmonds Back Bay
> Size: 12 D
> Price: $35
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3ttbbft27/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/i1j0035r3/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/uu7400hcv/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/t2enc0rfj/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/e7q1xuhun/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/i5dbn94nz/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/tvr94mxgf/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/dm131qmsf/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/hjocr59lr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/7nn9ri3tr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/sltfpl3of/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/urnqk374v/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/g9qjc3ftr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/8ieera127/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/s1j00mztr/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3z265rj6n/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/eaeiyfavz/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/njgp8jjrz/
> 
> Peal & Co. (Brooks Brothers) Chukkas
> Size: 12 D
> Price: $75
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/tcjjf49gd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/vv58fsv6l/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/trut84vdp/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fybig793x/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/mq1xj1y3h/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4eba1wpgd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ecw8odyvx/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fuhozy3ml/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/b9vil0jx9/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/504ubr9wd/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3z4lmmswt/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fcr4xu3fh/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/n6rqj8b8d/
> 
> G.H. Bass & Co.
> Size: 13 D
> Price: $35
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/chr6qzdtl/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/531uylry1/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4rkelubi1/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/hk8ilrn3t/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/6lx93kyih/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/nayozhv3t/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ho2c20sl5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/y1qwywy49/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/3muxu7eex/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/5tz6i4jp5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/n8jeqegu1/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/dcibqrb21/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/axqg6but5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/hgnvwzwe1/


Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Price Drop...



Triathlete said:


> Lot of 5 Brooks Brothers OCBD Sport Shirts. Medium, Regent Fit, Non-iron. Light Blue, slightly darker Blue, Pink, Blue university stripe, and White. No chest pocket. All in excellent condition except maybe the White (slight thread pull on top of back). All 5 for $110 Paypal'd and shipped.


----------



## WillBarrett

Terrific Brooks Brothers sack suit with flat front/cuffed trousers. No brace buttons, alas. In any case - a made in the USA trad staple. Suit is a wool/poly blend but feels great. Grey with subtle blue stripes. Pictures are below. 

Jacket:


Chest - 22.5"
Shoulder - 19"
Length - 32.5"
Sleeve - 25"




Pants:


Waist - 16.5" with room to let out
Inseam - 30/5" - cuffs are about 2 inches.

A beautiful suit that could make a great addition to your wardrobe. Want to move it quick, so only asking for $40 or offer shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## kendallr88

Does anyone need a BB wool/ cashmere blazer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

Kendall, whats the size?


----------



## kendallr88

Dmontez said:


> Kendall, whats the size?


41L I thought I typed that in there.. sorry about that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> Does anyone need a BB wool/ cashmere blazer?
> 
> Size 41L
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a pine tree

*Fall Closet Cleaning Sale:

*Feel free to make offers on anything!

*Oxblood Bostonian Impressions* 
Topy sole
Size 10.5 B

$17 > 15 OBRO




























*US-made Polo winter-weight blue wool blazer*
3/2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30"

$55>45 OBRO

*SOLD*



















*Brooks Brothers*
2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 23.75"
Shoulder - 17.5"
BOC Length - 28"

$45>35 OBRO



















*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*
2 button

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30.5"

$39>29 OBRO



















*Brown Basketweave Harris Tweed*
2 button
Tagged 41R
Has a few tiny moth holes

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
BOC Length - 31"

$27>19 OBRO



















*Black Ralph Lauren Cashmere & Wool Overcoat*
3 button
Tagged 40R
Made in Italy

P2P - 24"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Shoulder - 20"
Length - 47"

*SOLD*



















*White Bonobos Point Collar Tailored Slim Fit Shirt*
Size 17/34

$20>14 OBRO



















*Pendleton Blackwatch Wool Trousers
*Size 36, fits true to size
36" waist
28" inseam with 2.5" to let out

*SOLD*



















Again, offers always welcome!


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming:

Austin Reed USA-made tweed. Patch pockets with very light darts. No buttons on cuffs and one small snag on back of bicep.

An almost perfect 40R but I'll measure this evening.

A great beater tweed for students or those who - like me - are rather rough on their clothes.

Asking $25 or offer.

Pictures with measurements:

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 26"

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Added new items to my grailed wardrobe, including 
some very tradly outerwear.

https://www.grailed.com/users/46443-orionwhite/wardrobe

Also, to be clear, some of my items list price is set well above what I would sell to AAAC members for. This is to account for the mechanics of selling on Grailed,and the accompanying fees. If you see anything you like, please just message mehere with an offer and I can assure you we will be able to work something out.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's an odd duck. J Press (SF-era) navy three-piece suit made of hopsack or something very like it. Hard to say if a blend or not. Shrugs off wrinkles pretty easily.

No issues that I can see, other than a musty smell which I will deal with.

Jacket is 21 pit to pit = 42; right sleeve 24 1/2; left sleeve 24 3/4; shoulder 18; length from top of collar 32 1/4.

3/2 sack, half lining, single vent.

That length should make it a 42 long, more or less.

But get this: trousers, flat front, no cuffs, unlined: waist 18 1/2 = 37 (plus one); inseam 28 (plus 3).

That's not exactly tall, but if you let the pants out...

Vest is 22 " long down the back and 17 1/2 inches wide between first and second buttons from the top.

So all in all this would be a terrific deal for someone, somewhere, and I will send it to you for a paltry $85 CONUS (of which $25 will be shipping). At that price you could ignore the pants and vest and convert the jacket into a blazer. This is the rare instance when that would work.


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks Bros. micro check grey summer weight suit. No issues that I can see. Presents as dark grey, not quite charcoal but not medium grey either. Yours for a piddly $85 shipped CONUS.

Jacket - partial lining, 3/2, etc.
Chest: 21 ptp (42)
Sleeves: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length from top of collar: 32 1/4

Pants: flat front, unlined, cuffed, brace buttons

Waist: 18 (36) 0 to let out
Inseam: 28 1/4
Cuffs: 2


----------



## landesb

Triathlete said:


> Price Drop...


What size are the shirts?


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! Two great beater tweeds right here. Make me an offer and I'll have it in the mail Monday before lunch.



WillBarrett said:


> Three quick hits tonight:
> 
> Cashmere! Nice gray 100% cashmere Crewneck sweater made in Hong Kong from Callaway Golf. Medium with raglan sleeves. Measures 22" across P2P. Minor polling but in very nice shape. Asking $25 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generic tweed from English Manor. Two buttons with leather buttons. In excellent shape save for one back hole as noted. Great beater jacket marked size 40R. Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Shoulders: 18"
> Length: 28.5"
> Sleeves: 24.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly a vintage Kingsridge herringbone tweed in black and white. Two buttons with two patch pockets and very lightly darted. Leather buttons. One spot as noted - asking $30 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*No need to wait for BLACK FRIDAY. I've got the goods here now!*



gamma68 said:


> *
> 
> L.L. Bean Norwegian Fisherman sweater*
> (please see actual measurements)
> 
> Made in Norway and feature an 80% wool / 20% rayon blend (which has been noted as superior to the 100% wool version LLB sells today). Excellent condition with no flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements
> Pit-to-pit: 24", sleeve 33.5", length 27"*
> 
> CLAIMED
> 
> **
> ARAN FISHERMAN'S SWEATER made for SAKS FIFTH AVENUE
> Made in Ireland
> Tagged size 42*
> 
> Freshly cleaned and in excellent condition with no holes, stains or other apparent flaws. Off-white wool with handsome knit patterns. These patterns are said to have been designed to identify a fisherman's locale, should he fall overboard and drown. Others say the patterns symbolize luck, nature, the stages of life, etc. No matter where the truth lies, this sweater will definitely keep you warm (and looking stylish) this winter.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Pit-to-pit: 20"
> Sleeve: 32.25"
> Length from bottom of collar to bottom hem: 26"
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> 
> *VINTAGE STANLEY BLACKER FLANNEL BLAZER
> Made for the long-gone J.L. Hudson Company of Detroit
> *
> A flannel blazer is a staple of the Trad gentleman's fall/winter wardrobe. This one features swelled edges, a two-button front, three-button cuffs, and two lower patch pockets. It has a single vent and is half-lined.
> 
> Clean and ready to wear with no holes, stains, etc. There is tiny wear to the extreme corner edge of each cuff (about 2/16"), but the cuffs are not frayed.
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulders: 18.25"
> Chest: 43"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
> 
> *Asking $30 CONUS*
> 
> *VINTAGE JOS. A. BANK 3/2 PLAID SACK*
> 
> This jacket dates from JAB's "red label" period and has little to no relation to today's "buy one get three free" throwaway JAB garments. Older JAB jackets are comparable to the Brooks Brothers jackets of their day. And they're increasingly hard to find.
> 
> This vintage tweed dates circa 1968-76 based on the union tag. It features a strikingly handsome plaid made up of burnt orange, olive and slate blue. Sack cut, 3/2 roll, single vent, two interior pockets and two cuff buttons (an important Trad detail). Like the best Trad garments of old, this jacket has very natural shoulders. It's also half-lined, making it an excellent choice for temperate southern winter climates.
> 
> The condition is excellent with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other issues.
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 33"
> 
> *Asking $45>>$40 CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FALL/WINTER SHIRTS!*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brother 346 Cinnamon/Navy Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $18 > $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*I totally forgot about these; since it's almost winter,
I'll blow them out at $10 each - get a jump on your spring wardrobe!*

*SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ATL

I'm selling a trad-leaning tie lot

L to R:
KILLER unknown pure silk tie, handmade in NY
Polo linen, made in USA of imported materials
Polo silk, made in Italy
Turnbull & Asser silk, made in England. Has a bit of a snag on the front
Thomas Pink silk, woven in England

$60 shipped. 

The other two are: (Both are truly in unworn condition)

Asquith & Warren Savile Row silk, handmade in England: $50
Ferragamo silk, Italy (yeah, those are owls): $50


----------



## rl1856

*Brooks Brothers 3.2 Sack Navy Blazer OLD 346 Label 44reg/45reg*

Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer 3/2 SACK Old 346 Label 100% Wool Excellent Condition

Measurements:

Under Armpit 23.5 inches
Waist 23 inches
Length 30 inches from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket
Sleeve 22.5 inches from shoulder seam to end of cuff

I would consider this jacket to be sized as 44 reg or 45 reg

$49.99 /FREE US SHIPPING Pictures upon request

Thank you.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Thomas Pink French Cuff 16 - $25


Thomas Pink French Cuff 15.5 - $15


Charles Trywhitt Sz 15.5 -$20


PRL Tie - $8




JM Aristocraft Sz 12 - $30






Gravati Handmade Black Loafer Sz 10.5W - $55







Coach Purse - $50









Cheaney England Tassel Loafers Sz 9 - $40 (Single tassel missing. Otherwise in amazing shape)





Brooks Brothers made in Canada Size 38x30 - $35



BB Chino Sz 34x30 - $30



A.testoni Monk Sz 10M - $70




AE Clifton Sz 11 - $35


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop...

Brooks Brother red hopsack 3/2 blazer - Vintage 346
Some dark spots inside the lapel (not visible when worn - see photo). Marked 42 ML. Gold 346 buttons. Hopsack. 3 patch pockets.
Asking $45 shipped
Shoulders 18", sleeves 25", pit to pit 22", length from bottom of collar 31"


----------



## drlivingston

^^^That's a beautiful blazer. I just wish that it were a size larger.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> ^^^That's a beautiful blazer. I just wish that it were a size larger.


Yup, wish it were a 43L instead of a 42ML.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks for looking!

$25 Bass Barret wingtips 9.5D Brown suede and a red Dainite type sole. The uppers are in great shape and the soles and heels have very, very little wear.
https://postimg.org/image/547y70243/ https://postimg.org/image/6kjgp550z/

$20 PRL Pink Custom Fit Dress Shirt 16.5 34/35 100% cotton in Pink and White stripes. Spread barrel cuffs. No holes or stains.
Chest 24
Body at 3rd button 22.5
Neck 16.5 
Sleeve from shoulder 25
Shoulder seam to seam 19
https://postimg.org/image/rntdwwc6r/ https://postimg.org/image/n377hyshf/

$20 PRL buttondown 17 34/35 100% Cotton in a warm tattersall.stripes of green, burgundy, tan and brown on a field of cream. Buttondown collar and plain cuffs
Chest 26
Body at 3rd button 25.25
Neck 17
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
Shoulder seam to seam 20
https://postimg.org/image/ad2z4vkj7/ https://postimg.org/image/6uqz8hjn7/

$15 Trimmingham's Bermuda Lobster Tie 56 x 3.25 Dark Green with Red Lobsters. 100% poly in great shape. No stains or pulls.
https://postimg.org/image/cmr3fmtgz/ https://postimg.org/image/my3g8al6b/

$12 Two Sided pocket square 100% Cotton one side is black gingham and the other is a plaid of royal, white, black and red. Hand Rolled and in excellent shape.
https://postimg.org/image/5da4ao4ab/ https://postimg.org/image/ge59fowj7/


----------



## WillBarrett

Couple of pieces for y'all tonight - a couple more coming before the holidays later this week.

BOTH PIECES CLAIMED.

Here's a great plaid sport coat from Brooks Brothers. Made in USA of Saxxon wool. Marked a size 42S. I can't find anything wrong with this - I'm not even sure it's been worn. Asking $45 shipped or offer.

Chest: 21"
Sleeves: 21.5" with about 2" to let out
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 28.5"






Great vintage Harris Tweed from a Knoxville haberdasher. No flaws - just a nice vintage piece. Lightly darted with three button cuffs. Asking $30 or offer. 

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length: 30"
Sleeve: 25"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*For your triple-patch pleasure...

VINTAGE STANLEY BLACKER 3/2 TRIPLE PATCH SACK FLANNEL BLAZER*

This is a fantastic blazer with lots of Trad details. Lovely burgundy in a lightweight wool flannel. Features a 3/2 roll, sack cut, three patch pockets, hook vent, partial lining (makes it a nice choice for more temperate climates), and some really cool metal buttons (two on each cuff). Natural shoulders with very little padding. The union tag dates this blazer circa 1962-1968.

No holes, stains, snags, smells or other flaws. It could use a pressing to take care of some slight rumpling but it's otherwise ready to wear.

Measurements
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 45.5"
Waist: 44"
Sleeves: 25.5" (+1.75")
Length from bottom of collar: 31.25"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming soon - slightly flawed, Italian made black watch scarf and slightly flawed made in USA BB Golden Fleece dark charcoal wool trousers (flannel?)....maybe a few other pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a handful of items for tonight.

First off is a nice Harris Tweed. Size is 40S with interesting buttons. See measurements and pictures below. Asking $30 or offer shipped.

Harris Tweed:

Chest - 20"
Shoulders - 17"
Length - 28"
Sleeves - 20"

















Here's a nice Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack. Material is not listed but feels like a silk blend. Size is about a 44L but see measurements. USA and Union-made. A little dirt around the cuff and missing one button and one pull on the sleeve around the elbow, so only asking $25 or offer shipped.

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 19.5"
Length - 32.5"
Sleeve - 26"

















As mentioned last night, here's a nice black watch lambswool scarf. Made in Italy with a couple of small holes as noted. Scarf has been in the freezer for a couple of days as a precaution. Asking $18 or offer shipped.

















Pendleton Harrington jacket. Size medium. Made in China, alas, but a killer jacket for spring and summer. Out of season so only $30 or offer shipped.

As also mentioned, here's a nice pair of dark charcoal trousers from Brooks Brothers' Golden Fleece line. Fit is around 34 x 30 but see pictures and measurements. Inseam is closer to 28". There is one small hole as noted in the picture - would be below the knee for most men. I've worn these a few times and they're great but the fit just isn't right. I'd rather not invest in the necessary tailoring to make them work. I'm asking $30 or offer shipped for these, which includes a dry cleaning prior to mailing.


















Killer belt from R. Hanauer - reversible. Made in the USA. Size 38. $25 or offer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Buuuuuuuuump!



WillBarrett said:


> Terrific Brooks Brothers sack suit with flat front/cuffed trousers. No brace buttons, alas. In any case - a made in the USA trad staple. Suit is a wool/poly blend but feels great. Grey with subtle blue stripes. Pictures are below.
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> 
> Chest - 22.5"
> Shoulder - 19"
> Length - 32.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants:
> 
> 
> Waist - 16.5" with room to let out
> Inseam - 30/5" - cuffs are about 2 inches.
> 
> A beautiful suit that could make a great addition to your wardrobe. Want to move it quick, so only asking for $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Another bump - all offers welcome.



WillBarrett said:


> Pictures forthcoming:
> 
> Austin Reed USA-made tweed. Patch pockets with very light darts. No buttons on cuffs and one small snag on back of bicep.
> 
> An almost perfect 40R but I'll measure this evening.
> 
> A great beater tweed for students or those who - like me - are rather rough on their clothes.
> 
> Asking $25 or offer.
> 
> Pictures with measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21"
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> Sleeves: 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfkemd

38 R/S Roos Atkins 3/2 Tweed Sack SC









Nice tweed sack. Good condition.
2 tiny holes in the lower back panel. These are only visible when the coat is held up against the light. Should be easily fixed with some stitching.
Shoulders 17.25
Armpits 20
Length BOC 29.5
Sleeves 24
Vent is 9.5
Yours for $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

Red label JAB 3/2 Sack Blazer

Nice vintage blue blazer. Vintage JAB.
Measurements 
Shoulders 20
Armpits 23
Length BOC 31
Sleeves 25
Yours for $40 shipped CONUS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfkemd

BB 3/2 Sack Blazer 

Nice BB Sack Blazer. Marked as 43R but please see measurements 
Shoulders 19
Armpits 21.5
Length BOC 31
Sleeves 24.25
Yours for $40 shipped CONUS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*CABLE CAR CLOTHIERS CASHMERE NAVY V-NECK SWEATER*

Made in the U.K. for the legendary San Francisco haberdashery. Saddle shoulder construction. The size and material tag is missing, but I'd put money on this as cashmere. It has the same soft hand as my other cashmere sweaters and is less coarse than lambswool.

No holes, stains, snags or smells.

Measures pit to pit 23.5", sleeve 35" (37" with cuff unrolled), length 26.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining tweeds! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*3) Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label Hacking Jacket. Made by Corneliani.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! NOT to be confused with Ralph Lauren's regular "Polo" line (and certainly NOT to be confused with the diffusion lines like "Lauren"!) this jacket was made for Ralph Lauren's close to teh top of the line Polo Blue Label, second only to the Purple Label in quality.

This wonderful jacket was Made in Italy by Corneliani, and has all of the quality and attention to detail that you would expect in a Corneliani jacket. The cloth is a blend of 52% silk and 48% wool, giving it a lovely hand and drape. The cloth is a lovely loosely-woven barleycorn tweed in black and white--a pattern and color combination that's utterly traditional but now rarely seen. The jacket is cut as a traditional English hacking jacket with a twist--while it is darted it has a 3/2 lapel roll! It also features twin vents, slanted hacking pockets, and a fully functional ticket pocket. It is fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It also features a fully functional throat latch!

This was, of course, Made in Italy, and it's in excellent condition. Asking just $39, or offer.

*Tagged a 48R this measures *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4







        

*4) BEAUTIFUL Classic Herringbone Tweed from Donald Brooks.*

ON HOLD

This is wonderful--an absolutely beautiful classic herringbone tweed from one of the preeminent AMerican fashion houses!

Donald Brooks was an American fashion designer who was prominent in the 1970s ad 1980s. He specialized in designing clothes for Broadway and Hollywood, and was nominated for an Academy Award three times for his work on the films Star! Darling Lili, and The Cardinal. His women's clothing reflected the flamboyance of the screen and stage, but his menswear was utterly classic, being influenced by the Golden Age of classic movies, as well as the Anglophilia of Ralph Lauren.

This jacket is a clear example of Brooks' work; it could easily pass for a Hilton or for a more traditional Ralph Lauren piece. Cut from a classic heavier brown herringbone tweed that's flecked with berry red, golden wheat yellow, sky blue, and chestnut, this is a classic two button front model with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in the USA. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. This has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4





   

5) MADE IN IRELAND--Blarney Woollen Mills Glen Plaid Tweed

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Ireland by Blarney Woollen Mills--the people mainly famous for their Aran sweaters and scarves--this lovely jacket is a classic muted glen plaid, with the base being dark greys and peats, and the accent lines being Royal Blue, Moss Green, and chestnut. This jacket has a lot of attention to detail--the stitching on the faux buttonholes is dark green, appropriately enough for an Irish jacket, and the buttons have a subtle green hue!

This is cut as a classic contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

*9**) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at just $75, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*
10) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid from Lit Brothers of Philadelphia. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Lit Brothers of Philadelphia opened in 1891, and was one of the main department stores in the city until it closed in 1977. It positioned itself as a cheaper alternative to Gimbel's and Wanamaker's, but the quality of its wares were no less high--as it shown by this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket in Glen Plaid!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack this jacket dates from the early 1960s, but is still utterly wearable--this was built to last! Cut from a medium-heavy tweed the colourway and patterning of this jacket are lovely--a classic glen plaid in mossy brown and black with dark crimson berry overchecking. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs--as you'd expect. This jacket has a single center hook vent. It is in Very Good condition--it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is a fray patch in the lining on the right hand side, as shown--this could be easily patched cheaply by a dry cleaner tailor.

Please note that this is in a rare smaller size!

Asking just $26, or offers.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2







  

*11) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32





   

*15) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

The English Shop was one of the Big Four Ivy Style clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age, and this lovely jacket by Linett, one of the great unsung makers of Ivy League clothing.

This jacket features a lovely Glen Plaid in shades of dove grey and light blue. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are horn, and all are original to the jacket.

This was, of course, Made in the USA. It does need a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some minor watermarking in the lining at the back, as shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just $28, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2







 

*
18) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Harris Tweed Jacket in superb condition!*

This is absolutely wonderful--and extremely rare! Muted plaid Harris Tweeds are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely wonderful example. being a beautiful medley of autumnal earth tones, in chestnut, conker, bracken, and slate. My pictures really do NOT do this gorgeous tweed justice at all!

This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with a single centre vent and a full lining. It is in absolutely superb condition; I believe that it has never been worn, as the basting thread in the front pockets is still present, although it has been cut for use. This jacket was made by Jos. A. Banks--although you'd never be able to tell this from its beauty!

*Asking just $42

Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 31 1/2



      

*19) GORGEOUS Custom Made Normal Hilton 3/2 sack--with working surgeon's cuffs!*

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing Team physician.

This is a simply GORGEOUS tweed jacket!

Made in November 2014 for Dr. Tim Hosea, the US National Rowing team physician and Harvard graduate, this jacket is practically new, for Dr. Hosea wore it very, very sparingly before it came to me.

It bears repeating that this is a simply gorgeous jacket. Custom Made by Normal Hilton in Princeton, this is cut as a 3/2 jacket with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It is not, however, a sack, as it subtly darted--a wise move given that the heft of the tweed would make a sack very shapeless. (This is no lightweight jacket, but a medium-heavy tweed; tweed as it should be!) As this is a custom-made jacket it is absolutely beautifully made; it is fully canvassed, and fully lined in a gorgeous wine-red lining that's a perfect complement to the tweed. It also features surgeon's cuffs that are fully functional for all four of the cuff buttons. ALl of the buttons on the jacket are blonde horn.

The tweed does full justice to the craftsmanship that went into this jacket. It is absolutely wonderful; a dark brown and dark slate herringbone, with mossy overtones, and, best of all, perhaps the most subtle windowpane overchecking I've seen, in autumnal bracken, that almost but not quite blends into the herringbone base. This was fiendishly difficult to photograph, and so my pictures DO NOT DO THIS TWEED JUSTICE AT ALL! Please DO pay attention to the close-ups of the tweed, where the bracken overcheck can just be seen!

This jacket is in absolutely superb condition, and cost well into the four figures when new. As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $95, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 33







      

*21) WONDERFUL vintage Harris Tweed from diTorio's of Pennington, NJ.*

ON HOLD

Pennington, NJ, found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Cut from a wonderuflly complex and rare Harris, the cloth of this jacket is not merely the lovely and classic broken bone herringbone that Harris is well known for, but broken bone with a twist--some of the vertical bands of birdseye that make up the broken bone bands that alternate with the herringbone proper are woven in a lovely blue-slate that complements the grey of the herringbone. This also features the classic Harris vertical striping, here in subtle English mustard--this is a truly lovely tweed! This is also "Ultra" Harris tweed--which I believe was, at the time, slightly lighter-weight and softer Harris that the hairy and heavy Harris that was the standard of the time.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model, with three button cuffs and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, and features a single center vent. This has the old-school Harris tweed Orb label, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

This is in excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Given its provenance, condition, and quality this is a steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2





     

*24) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $28, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*25) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! *

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## WillBarrett

One more bump before sending these to eBay.
All offers welcome!



WillBarrett said:


> Here's a handful of items for tonight.
> 
> First off is a nice Harris Tweed. Size is 40S with interesting buttons. See measurements and pictures below. Asking $30 or offer shipped.
> 
> Harris Tweed:
> 
> Chest - 20"
> Shoulders - 17"
> Length - 28"
> Sleeves - 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack. Material is not listed but feels like a silk blend. Size is about a 44L but see measurements. USA and Union-made. A little dirt around the cuff and missing one button and one pull on the sleeve around the elbow, so only asking $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> Chest - 22"
> Shoulders - 19.5"
> Length - 32.5"
> Sleeve - 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned last night, here's a nice black watch lambswool scarf. Made in Italy with a couple of small holes as noted. Scarf has been in the freezer for a couple of days as a precaution. Asking $18 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton Harrington jacket. Size medium. Made in China, alas, but a killer jacket for spring and summer. Out of season so only $30 or offer shipped.
> 
> As also mentioned, here's a nice pair of dark charcoal trousers from Brooks Brothers' Golden Fleece line. Fit is around 34 x 30 but see pictures and measurements. Inseam is closer to 28". There is one small hole as noted in the picture - would be below the knee for most men. I've worn these a few times and they're great but the fit just isn't right. I'd rather not invest in the necessary tailoring to make them work. I'm asking $30 or offer shipped for these, which includes a dry cleaning prior to mailing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer belt from R. Hanauer - reversible. Made in the USA. Size 38. $25 or offer.
> 
> SOLD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Final post before dumping to eBay.

Another bump - all offers welcome.

Austin Reed USA-made tweed. Patch pockets with very light darts. No buttons on cuffs and one small snag on back of bicep.

An almost perfect 40R but see the measurements.

A great beater tweed for students or those who - like me - are rather rough on their clothes.

Asking $25 or offer.

Pictures with measurements:

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 17.5"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 26"

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Buuuuuuuuump!



WillBarrett said:


> Terrific Brooks Brothers sack suit with flat front/cuffed trousers. No brace buttons, alas. In any case - a made in the USA trad staple. Suit is a wool/poly blend but feels great. Grey with subtle blue stripes. Pictures are below.
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> 
> Chest - 22.5"
> Shoulder - 19"
> Length - 32.5"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants:
> 
> 
> Waist - 16.5" with room to let out
> Inseam - 30/5" - cuffs are about 2 inches.
> 
> A beautiful suit that could make a great addition to your wardrobe. Want to move it quick, so only asking for $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptilicus

Chrysalis Charsworth w/all weather protection system. New with tags. 
Size M
P2p 25.5
Sleeve 36
Length 36.5
$500 paid personal.


----------



## Proclus

Bump and price drop.



Proclus said:


> Some of you have already seen the jackets I posted in a separate thread last week. The first has already sold, but here is Jacket #2 for the exchange:
> 
> Asking $55 shipped CONUS
> 
> *Close-to-new t*agged *40S* in the *Brooks Brothers Madison Fit*
> 
> Actual measurements:
> 
> Pit-to-pit: 21.5-21.75"
> Waise: 20"
> Shoulder: 18.25"
> Sleeve: 22.75-23"
> BOC: 29"
> 
> Note in the last picture, you can see two very faint marks (possibly ballpoint pen?) just above the left breast inner pocket.


----------



## TommyDawg

For sale, new Herring Teignmouth boots, size 7.5 (UK). These are on the Cheney last 207. I bought these less than one month ago, and have worn only twice to work (carpeted office with attached, covered parking garage). I have not worn them outside. 

I am selling because the last does not fit me well. I have already returned them once, incurring significant s&h charges, but ultimately I'd like to get some of my money back for a more suitable pair. They are lovely shoes, and very well made. Goodyearwelted, with durable Dainite soles. Full leather lining. 

Note on sizing. In most UK sizes, I would take a half size down from my normal shoe size. In these, I took a full size down. I am a true 8.5 medium in AE and Alden's. I'm sorry that I could not make the photos appear, but please follow the links to see these beauties. You can also check on the Herring website for pics and full description. On the website, they are $200 before shipping. I am asking $185 CONUS. Message me with any questions or more information. Thank you very much!
Tomhttps://s841.photobucket.com/user/tommydawg1/media/IMG_1876.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

https://i841.photobucket.com/albums/z...1/IMG_1877.jpg

https://i841.photobucket.com/albums/z...1/IMG_1880.jpg

https://i841.photobucket.com/albums/z...1/IMG_1881.jpg


----------



## ArtVandalay

Drop...
Brooks Brother red hopsack 3/2 blazer - Vintage 346
Some dark spots inside the lapel (not visible when worn - see photo). Marked 42 ML. Gold 346 buttons. Hopsack. 3 patch pockets. Asking $40 shipped
Shoulders 18", sleeves 25", pit to pit 22", length from bottom of collar 31" [url]https://s908.photobucket.com/u...9-4EB8-AEA4-53FBB7D1EDC1_zpsbneyrvsv.jpg.html







[/URL][url]https://s908.photobucket.com/u...2-4C9B-AF42-7E2D0AE92C7F_zpsz5lhdmtx.jpg.html







[/URL][url]https://s908.photobucket.com/u...B-4FF1-AB21-94222D3D0A09_zpscj9smph0.jpg.html







[/URL]


----------



## Clintotron

ArtVandalay said:


> Drop...
> Brooks Brother red hopsack 3/2 blazer - Vintage 346
> Some dark spots inside the lapel (not visible when worn - see photo). Marked 42 ML. Gold 346 buttons. Hopsack. 3 patch pockets. Asking $40 shipped
> Shoulders 18", sleeves 25", pit to pit 22", length from bottom of collar 31" [url]https://s908.photobucket.com/u...9-4EB8-AEA4-53FBB7D1EDC1_zpsbneyrvsv.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][url]https://s908.photobucket.com/u...2-4C9B-AF42-7E2D0AE92C7F_zpsz5lhdmtx.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][url]https://s908.photobucket.com/u...B-4FF1-AB21-94222D3D0A09_zpscj9smph0.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Forgive the ignorance, but for what does ML stand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

^Medium Long. It's a defunct term BB no longer uses for jackets in between Regular and Long.


----------



## Clintotron

Orgetorix said:


> ^Medium Long. It's a defunct term BB no longer uses for jackets in between Regular and Long.


Thank you! Killer jacket. I think I'd look like my dad in it, though. Already get called his name 50% of the time I'm around people that know us both. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*BUMPS AND PRICE DROPS*

I'm surprised these two items remain available. The cuff wear on the blazer is not as bad as it may appear. And the vintage JAB plaid is a really nice sport coat. If it works but is too long for you, a competent tailor can shorten it.

*VINTAGE STANLEY BLACKER FLANNEL BLAZER
*Made for the long-gone J.L. Hudson Company of Detroit

A flannel blazer is a staple of the Trad gentleman's fall/winter wardrobe. This one features swelled edges, a two-button front, three-button cuffs, and two lower patch pockets. It has a single vent and is half-lined.

Clean and ready to wear with no holes, stains, etc. There is tiny wear to the extreme corner edge of each cuff (about 2/16"), but the cuffs are not frayed.

Measurements
Shoulders: 18.25"
Chest: 43"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"*

Asking $30>>$25 CONUS

VINTAGE JOS. A. BANK 3/2 PLAID TWEED SACK

*This jacket dates from JAB's "red label" period and has little to no relation to today's "buy one get three free" throwaway JAB garments. Older JAB jackets are comparable to the Brooks Brothers jackets of their day. And they're increasingly hard to find.

This vintage tweed dates circa 1968-76 based on the union tag. It features a strikingly handsome plaid made up of burnt orange, olive and slate blue. Sack cut, 3/2 roll, single vent, two interior pockets and two cuff buttons (an important Trad detail). Like the best Trad garments of old, this jacket has very natural shoulders. It's also half-lined, making it an excellent choice for temperate southern winter climates.

The condition is excellent with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other issues.

Measurements
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22.5"
Waist: 21.5"
Sleeve: 26.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 33"*

CLAIMED

*


----------



## mreams99

gamma68 said:


> *BUMPS AND PRICE DROPS*
> 
> I'm surprised these two items remain available. The cuff wear on the blazer is not as bad as it may appear. And the vintage JAB plaid is a really nice sport coat. If it works but is too long for you, a competent tailor can shorten it.
> 
> *VINTAGE JOS. A. BANK 3/2 PLAID TWEED SACK*
> 
> [/B][/B]This jacket dates from JAB's "red label" period and has little to no relation to today's "buy one get three free" throwaway JAB garments. Older JAB jackets are comparable to the Brooks Brothers jackets of their day. And they're increasingly hard to find.
> 
> This vintage tweed dates circa 1968-76 based on the union tag. It features a strikingly handsome plaid made up of burnt orange, olive and slate blue. Sack cut, 3/2 roll, single vent, two interior pockets and two cuff buttons (an important Trad detail). Like the best Trad garments of old, this jacket has very natural shoulders. It's also half-lined, making it an excellent choice for temperate southern winter climates.
> 
> The condition is excellent with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other issues.
> 
> Measurements
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 22.5"
> Waist: 21.5"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 33"*
> 
> Asking $45>>$40>>$35 CONUS
> 
> *


Shortened?
That's crazy-talk. This would probably fit me perfectly if the sleeves were at least an inch longer.


----------



## gamma68

mreams99 said:


> Shortened?
> That's crazy-talk. This would probably fit me perfectly if the sleeves were at least an inch longer.


I should've added this to the listing, and I'll update it in a moment, but there is about 2" of material under the cuffs.


----------



## jfkemd

Price reduced to $30 shipped.



jfkemd said:


> 38 R/S Roos Atkins 3/2 Tweed Sack SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tweed sack. Good condition.
> 2 tiny holes in the lower back panel. These are only visible when the coat is held up against the light. Should be easily fixed with some stitching.
> Shoulders 17.25
> Armpits 20
> Length BOC 29.5
> Sleeves 24
> Vent is 9.5
> Yours for $40 shipped CONUS


----------



## jfkemd

price reduced to $30 shipped



jfkemd said:


> Red label JAB 3/2 Sack Blazer
> 
> Nice vintage blue blazer. Vintage JAB.
> Measurements
> Shoulders 20
> Armpits 23
> Length BOC 31
> Sleeves 25
> Yours for $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfkemd

Price reduced to $30 shipped.



jfkemd said:


> BB 3/2 Sack Blazer
> 
> Nice BB Sack Blazer. Marked as 43R but please see measurements
> Shoulders 19
> Armpits 21.5
> Length BOC 31
> Sleeves 24.25
> Yours for $40 shipped CONUS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptilicus

*Sorely Caribou sixe 10. New condition.*

Men's sixe 10. $50 Worn exactly twice outside. These boots look brand new.


----------



## Reptilicus

Marc, your mailbox is full.


----------



## datsunfan

*J. Press Donegal Tweed and PRL Made in USA Tweed -*

Up for sale is a beautiful Donegal Tweed by J. Press. Made in the USA and in excellent condition. No tears, stains, or pulls. No tagged size, but measurements indicate about 41 or 42R. The jacket features a ticket pocket and side vents. Shoulder: 18.5", Length (from bottom-of-collar): 31",
Pit-to-pit: 21.5", Width at second button: 20", Sleeve length (from shoulder): 25" + 1 to let out.

*Price $65 or offer shipped CONUS.*

     

Made in USA Polo Ralph Lauren Tweed 41R. No tears, stains, or pulls. The jacket features a ticket pocket and side vents. Shoulder: 19", Length (from bottom-of-collar): 30", Pit-to-pit: 21.5", Width at second button: 20.5", Sleeve length (from shoulder): 24.5" + 1" to let out. Third photo shows the colors most accurately. The first two are a little dark and 3 and 4 are a little light.

Price $55 or offer shipped CONUS.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here is a summer weight Brooks Bros. blueish glen plaid with the usual stuff: partially lined jacket, two buttons on sleeves, unlined pants, flat front, cuffed, suspender buttons

Specs:

Pants:

Waist 19 = 38, nothing to let out
Inseam 28
Cuffs 1.5

Jacket:

shoulder 18
pit to pit 21
sleeves 24
length from top of collar 31

A mere $85 shipped CONUS. Or combine with one of the other very similar suits I have up and we'll work something out.


----------



## katch

Looking for a triple patch sack 3/2 blazer in a 40L. Let me know if anyone has one available.

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a wool blend summer weight Brooks Bros. medium grey sack suit with a faint stripe. Partial lining in jacket, two buttons on cuffs, flat front, unlined, cuffed.

Specs:

Pants:
Waist 18.5 plus about one inch to let
Inseam 29
Cuffs 1.75

Jacket:

pit to pit 22
sleeves 24.5
shoulder 18 1/4
length from top of collar 31.5

Take it away for a measly $85 shipped CONUS, or combine with one of the other very similar suits I have posted and we'll work something out.


----------



## zeppacoustic

I have a $20 Charles Tyrwhitt voucher I am not planning to use. Will trade for a couple of ties if you are interested and unloading any stock. Repps, madders, emblematics would be great. PM me


----------



## Patrick06790

The sad saga of my metamorphosis from a marginal 42 to a full-blown 44 continues. My gain is your, uh, gain.

Brooks Bros. Brookstweed jacket, in a light greenish-brownish tweed. Super slouchy shoulders and the bare minimum of lining, making this an ideal jacket for those of you who have to go in and out of overheated offices all day. Patch/flap pockets, lapped seams, the trademark two buttons on the sleeves.

It's yours for the astonishingly paltry sum of $75 shipped CONUS. Or combine it with one of the many similarly-sized items I am trying to save from the purgatory of the Bargain Barn thrift shop of Sharon, Conn. and we will work out a deal.

Specs:

ptp 22.5
left sleeve 23.5
right sleeve 24
shoulder 18.5
length from top of collar 31.25









J Press Donegal tweed, tagged 42R. Full lining, hook vent, flap/besom pockets. Everybody has this jacket, to judge from recent photos in the "What Are You Wearing" thread. Combined with a blue buttondown and an Argyle and Sutherland tie, you too can look like everybody else (not a bad thing).

Also $75, plus combine it blah blah blah.
Specs:

ptp 22.5
sleeves 24
shoulder 18.5
length from top of collar 31.5


----------



## Reuben

Patrick, I wish you were a taller man so I could buy your clothes.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I know jeans are not a big ticket item on AAAC however, I've come across about 10 pairs of Levi's 501 that are truly new without tags. They are mostly sized 36 x 30 but there are also 34 x 30.

I'm in Canada so shipping is more expensive than USPS. However I can go back to the store and proxy for you and ship a pair for $40 US within North America.


----------



## Patrick06790

Reuben said:


> Patrick, I wish you were a taller man so I could buy your clothes.


Me too


----------



## Patrick06790

These unused humidors are just sitting around gathering dust. I think they'd look much better gathering dust in your house.

The bigger one is 9 x 8.5 x 2.25 and comes with a round moisture thingy to be affixed with included Velcro to the inside of the lid.

*CLAIMED*The smaller one is a little fancier. It is 9 x 6.5 x 1.5, the lid latches, and the moisture thingy goes in a slot in the bottom. *CLAIMED*

$20 shipped CONUS for either one.

Bigger:




Smaller:


----------



## a pine tree

*Fall Closet Cleaning Sale:

*Feel free to make offers on anything!

*Oxblood Bostonian Impressions* 
Topy sole
Size 10.5 B

$17 > 13 OBRO




























*US-made Polo winter-weight blue wool blazer*
3/2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30"

$55>45 OBRO

*SOLD*



















*Brooks Brothers*
2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 23.75"
Shoulder - 17.5"
BOC Length - 28"

$45>35>30 OBRO



















*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*
2 button

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30.5"

$39>29>25 OBRO



















*Brown Basketweave Harris Tweed*
2 button
Tagged 41R
Has a small moth nibble on the inner left sleeve and two pinhole-sized nibbles in the inner lining

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
BOC Length - 31"

$27>19>16 OBRO

*SOLD
*


















*Black Ralph Lauren Cashmere & Wool Overcoat*
3 button
Tagged 40R
Made in Italy

P2P - 24"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Shoulder - 20"
Length - 47"

*SOLD*



















*White Bonobos Point Collar Tailored Slim Fit Shirt*
Size 17/34

$20>14>12 OBRO



















*Pendleton Blackwatch Wool Trousers
*Size 36, fits true to size
36" waist
28" inseam with 2.5" to let out

*SOLD*



















Again, offers always welcome!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coming this weekend!*

*COMING THIS WEEKEND!*​
Around *30 beautiful tradly scarves* (likely on Sunday evening), and around (likely this evening) *20 WONDERFUL vintage Ivy topcoats and overcoats*--including a Brooks Bros. Chesterfield, a Tripler Chesterfield, Polo coats (including a Langrock and one in pure cashmere), a vintage overcoat in a blend of *Cashmere and Mink,* a Harris Tweed topcoat, a vintage Burberry in Irish Tweed, a Paul Stuart double-breasted overcoat in herringbone tweed, a lovely vintage Dunn & Co topcoat in West of England tweed, and more!

​


----------



## mreams99

Does anyone have a black watch coat in 42-43L (or XL)
OR 
trousers in size 36 waist, 34 inseam?
(I'm not looking to pair these.)


----------



## wacolo

_*Drops!*_

$25--->$22 Bass Barret wingtips 9.5D Brown suede and a red Dainite type sole. The uppers are in great shape and the soles and heels have very, very little wear.
https://postimg.org/image/547y70243/ https://postimg.org/image/6kjgp550z/

$20--->$17 PRL Pink Custom Fit Dress Shirt 16.5 34/35 100% cotton in Pink and White stripes. Spread barrel cuffs. No holes or stains.
Chest 24
Body at 3rd button 22.5
Neck 16.5 
Sleeve from shoulder 25
Shoulder seam to seam 19
https://postimg.org/image/rntdwwc6r/ https://postimg.org/image/n377hyshf/

$20--->$17 PRL buttondown 17 34/35 100% Cotton in a warm tattersall.stripes of green, burgundy, tan and brown on a field of cream. Buttondown collar and plain cuffs
Chest 26
Body at 3rd button 25.25
Neck 17
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
Shoulder seam to seam 20
https://postimg.org/image/ad2z4vkj7/ https://postimg.org/image/6uqz8hjn7/

$15--->$12 Trimmingham's Bermuda Lobster Tie 56 x 3.25 Dark Green with Red Lobsters. 100% poly in great shape. No stains or pulls.
https://postimg.org/image/cmr3fmtgz/ https://postimg.org/image/my3g8al6b/

$12--->$10 Two Sided pocket square 100% Cotton one side is black gingham and the other is a plaid of royal, white, black and red. Hand Rolled and in excellent shape.
https://postimg.org/image/5da4ao4ab/ https://postimg.org/image/ge59fowj7/ https://postimg.org/image/n5voijlir/


----------



## Reptilicus

Sorel Caribou size 10. $50obo shipped conus. I bought the boots last year and wore them once or twice. Too much boot for my current needs. They are in new condition.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$16 Gap wool scarf Made in Italy Excellent condition with no stains or holes. 100% Wool in a classic blackwatch.
Length 63
Width 14
https://postimg.org/image/d4ocy7hrn/ https://postimg.org/image/tgyenxw37/

$25 BB Clark Chinos 34x30.5 100% Cotton in green. Flat front and plain bottoms. Gently worn with no holes or stains. Tagged as a 34x32 and measures to.....
Waist 34.25
Inseam 30.5
Length from top of waistband 41.5
https://postimg.org/image/76ajnyysz/ https://postimg.org/image/tjiaarzqr/

$25 BB Clark Chinos 34x30.5 Everything is the same as above but in red.
https://postimg.org/image/txjmadjub/ https://postimg.org/image/v13qmc4hf/

$20 BB Yellow Cashmere Sweater Med Made in England. 100% Cashmere, V-Neck, Saddle shoulders. Overall in fine shape save for a small hole at the waistband by the left side seam(see the last pic). Put a stitch or two in it and this will make someone an excellent workhorse. The sweater did not photograph well. The real shade is not quite as orange as the first two pics show. Just a nice, warm yellow.
Chest 22.5
Shoulder ~18
Sleeve inseam 18
https://postimg.org/image/5ifzn2ab7/ https://postimg.org/image/56yjaatv7/ https://postimg.org/image/s0rhjjik3/

$32 Sebago Penny Loafers 11D Made in the USA penny loafers from Sebago. Uppers and interior are in great shape.The shoes have the original soles and heels which have many miles left.
https://postimg.org/image/crsdeaa43/ https://postimg.org/image/vy5khgqlv/ https://postimg.org/image/j9b9xskhf/

$15 J Crew 100% Wool necktie. No holes or stains. 3.75 x 56
https://postimg.org/image/rirqpy3lf/ 
https://postimg.org/image/ktl79xi9f/

$15 Stafford 55/45 wool cotton necktie No holes or stains 3 x 58
https://postimg.org/image/x49kg9ewj/ https://postimg.org/image/qruf6fbub/

$15 Gap 55/45 wool cotton necktie No holes or stains.58 x 3.75 
https://postimg.org/image/6lqx7jg6r/ https://postimg.org/image/aw5l34l9v/

$15 The Scotch House Tartan necktie. No holes or stains. The tie is not tagged by I am 99.999999% sure it is 100% wool. 59 x 3 3/8
https://postimg.org/image/saptbeier/ https://postimg.org/image/l8rvp7esz/


----------



## TweedyDon

*18 COATS--CLASSIC IVY OUTERWEAR! Sizes 38 - 44: CASHMERE & MINK, Vintage Cashmere, Polo Coats, Chesterfields, Harris Tweed, Waxed Cotton, "British Warm"; Paul Stuart, Brooks Bros., LANGROCK of Princeton, F.R. Tripler, more!*

*I have a slew of wonderful topcoats and overcoats to pass on today--including two beautiful Chesterfields from Brooks Brothers and Tripler, cashmere overcoats, a Langrock Polo coat, a GORGEOUS overcoat cut from cloth that's a blend of cashmere and mink, Harris Tweed, West of England tweed, and more!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ANYWHERE IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Mid-Century "Kashlan" Overcoat (60% Cashmere, 40& wool)*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Union Made in the USA around the middle of the century, this coat is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it was clearly worn sparingly, possible being kept for "best", and was also clearly very well taken care of. This could easily pass as a recently purchased coat, despite its age.

However, close examination of its quality will show that this is quite a different beast to the typical coat that can be purchased today. This beauty was made for cold winters; it has a heft and solidity that is almost never seen in contemporary clothing. It's cut from a blend of 60% cashmere and 40% wool--and the cashmere in this blend dates from when cashmere was a thick, luxurious material, quite unlike the thin mall cashmere that is so common now. This is a very seriously luxurious coat.

The cut and tailoring do full justice to the quality of its cloth. A standard three button closure, this coat is fully canvassed, and has ornamental turnback cuffs. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. The two front pockets are lined in cotton duck for longevity, and the right-hand pocket has an interior change pocket on the inner edge of the interior. It has lovely natural shoulders--something that it again hardly ever seen in contemporary coats.

This coat was part of the "Kashlan" line from Hart, Shaffner, and Marx, and carries a wonderfully evocative vintage label to this effect. It was sold in Wallach's, a long-gone tradly store that served the East Coast.

This coat is, again, in absolutely excellent condition, and will easily serve you well for another half-century with care. As such, it's a steal at just $125, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 42 1/2





     

*2) Chesterfield topcoat by F. R. Tripler.*

This a true Ivy classic! Founded in 1883, F. R. Tripler & Co of Madison Avenue New York was one of THE most traditional clothing stores in Manhattan, making Brooks Brothers look positively racy. Indeed, so iconic was Tripler's that in the movie *Cosmopolitan* one of the utterly WASPy characters recommends Tripler's as the best place to buy proper evening wear.... and what better coat to don over your black tie than a classic Chesterfield?

Just as Tripler's was an iconic store, so too is the Chesterfield an iconic topcoat. A classic wardrobe staple from the 1920s to today, the Chesterfield is characterised by its lack of darting; a characteristic that it now shares with many other types of topcoats, but which was highly innovative when it was first designed in the mid C19th as a reaction to the highly shaped coats that were then in vogue.

This Chesterfield is a true beauty. Cut from classic wool tweed in a dark charcoal herringbone, it features the classic velvet collar that gives an air of both loucheness and elegance to the wearer. It is fastened with three buttons, and has a concealed placket to ensure that its silhouette is elegantly sleek. This cuffs of this coat feature four ornamental buttons. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed, and features a single center hook vent. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

A Chesterfield from Tripler's is a rare treat, and so this is a steal at just $95, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 48





    

*3) CLASSIC Harris Tweed overcoat!*

Every man needs a classic Harris Tweed overcoat in his wardrobe, and so if this is your size, grab it, as it's a beauty!

This Harris Tweed overcoat is absolutely beautiful. At first sight this appears to be cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed, but on close inspection it becomes clear that the tweed is heathered throughout with subtle shades of moss green, dark blue, and winter bracken. This is an extremely versatile coat, being equally at home in the country at the weekend or in the confines of a less formal office. This is an extremely well-made coat; it features lapped seams along the sleeves, shoulder, and back, and a single centre vent with a hook vent. It has ornamental turn-back cuffs, as shown. It is also fully canvassed, and fully lined. In fact, this Harris Tweed has all of the tailoring features that you'd expect in a more formal coat, and which are often omitted in Harris tweed overcoats, whose makers often seem convinced that the sturdiness of the fabric can compensate for a lack of tailoring! This was, of course Union Made in the USA.

However, it's not surprising that this coat has all of the tailoring details that you could want, for it was retailed at John Wanamaker's in Philadelphia. Wanamaker's was one of the great pioneers of the Department store. In 1874 he issued the first copyrighted store advertisement, which promised a lot.... and when it turned out that Wanamaker's made good on ALL of his promises (not something that all retailers did back then!) business boomed. In 1911 Wanamaker expanded his store, and installed in it the world's second largest organ. (This organ is still in the Wanamaker's store in Philadelphia--now Macy's--and is played regularly; this is something that you should most definitely hear if you're in Philadelphia, as it's spectacular!) Wanamaker also acquired a huge brass eagle from the 1903 World's Fair, and installed it on the first floor of the store--this became a popular meeting spot, and, like the organ, is still present in what is now Macy's.

This is a truly lovely Harris Tweed overcoat, and one that is far superior to most run of the mill Harris Tweeds. It does have one small flaw--the bottom button is snapped. However, if you wish, and are patient, I could no doubt secure you a replacement set of buttons for this coat, and have them replaced for $10--I'll send along the originals in the pocket if you so choose!

Given the quality of this coat, this is a steal at just $75, or offer.

*Measurements*:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 43 1/3







       

*4) Pure Cashmere "Kashmara" topcoat*

Union Made in the USA, this wonderful coat is cut from the Old School version of cashmere--the thick, rich, soft, and luxurious fabric that gave cashmere its name for luxury, not the thin mall cashmere that is so prevalent today! The fabric is seriously heavy; this is a coat to be reckoned with!

The cut and construction of the coat do full justice to the beautiful fabric that it is cut from. A standard three button closure with two button cuffs, this coat features pick stitching on the lapels and on the flaps of the pockets. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It features a single centre hook vent at the rear.

It does have some minor moth nibbles, as shown, but these are not very noticeable when worn. Nevertheless, they are there, and as a result this wonderful vintage cashmere coat is likely best suited to events that are not office-related. It is accordingly in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $59, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 41







 

      

*5) Faconnable Duffle Coat. MADE IN ENGLAND!*

This is WONDERFUL! Cut from a very thick and heavy loden green wool cloth in a wonderful broad herringbone weave this was made in England. The quality is outstanding--in addition to the thickness and warmth of the cloth the workmanship is absolutely first rate, and the front is closed by a RiRi zipper--the Rolls Royce of zippers than only appears on the best clothing. (Eastman use RiRi for their leathers.) The coat features two deep front pockets with lapped seams at the edges; it also has lapped seams along the two traditional shoulder front capes that are a feature of duffels, as well as around the rear shoulder cape, down the sides, and also down the sleeves and along the placket. The coat closes with a RiRi zipper as well as buttons, and is, of course hooded. There are ornamental sleeves closure tabs at the cuffs.

The coat is unlined, as is traditional, and the interior seams all feature contrast piping in British Racing Green.

This coat is in excellent condition except that it is missing a button. This does not affect closing the coat, as it also has a zipper, and could be easily disguises by moving the bottom button up to replace the missing one. The coat could also use a dry clean just to freshen it up.

This truly is beautiful, and given its quality and condition is a steal *at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 36




         

*6) WONDERFUL Vintage "Great Western" Jacket!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and if it were smaller and fit me it wouldn't be here! Likely dating from the 1960s this is a classic and utterly wearable piece of Americana, being a thick and wonderfully warm wool Rancher coat in a bold Western plaid in grey, cream, moss and peat. It features two deep slanted and flapped pockets on the front and a classic faux-fur collar, as well as oversized buttosn fro ease of closure when it's bitterly cold on the prairie. The cuffs have functional cuff strapsn to tighten the cuffs against the cold. It features a quilted lining for warmth. The collar is designed to stand up, and there is a locker loop on one side and a button on the other so that it can be fastened into place.

This was sold by Gimbels, which closed in 1987 and was famous for having the largest Thanksgiving Day parade in the country.

This was, of course, made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; a very, very small moth nibble on the top of one sleeve, as shown, and one of the buttons for the left cuff strap is missing; this could be easily replaced.

*Asking just $45.

This is tagged 46. Measurements:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 35 1/2





        

*7) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is lovely! Although this lacks any identifying labels, this coat was clearly Made in the USA sometime in the 1960s; it has a classic 1950s/1960s cut, with wonderfully high, narrow lapels and a sleek silhouette. The colouring of the tweed is also classically late 1950s 1960s, being a herringbone in dark brown and black; the sort of muted color combination that was typical of the mid-century.

This coat has a classic three button front with a concealed placket to ensure a sleek silhouette. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The two slash front pockets can either be used to reach through the coat to your jacket pocket, or else used as deep pockets in their own right.

This coat has no damage of any sort, but I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a steal at just $49, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 39







  

*8) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Tweed topcoat in West of England cloth*

Dunn & Co. of England are among the stalwart makers of tweed clothing; their heyday was in the 1950s and 1960s, when their heavyweight tweed offerings became justly recognized as reprsenting superb value for money as well as evincing a particular form of British country style. So well known were they for their tweeds that no American academic visiting England could return without having bought at least one Dunn tweed jacket or coat!

This classic topcoat shows why Dunn were so well known. Dating from the 1960s judging by the classic vibrant 1960s lining and the muter earth tones of the tweed itself, this wonderful coat is cut from extremely hard-wearing and classic West of England tweed. The colourway and patterning f the tweed is wonderful, being a classic shepherd's check in tones of moss, light tan, and golden bracken.

It also has a lovely vintage Dunn & Co label, noting that they cater to clients in both London *and "the provinces"! 

The coat features raglan sleeves for ease of movement, a three button front closure, and deep slash handwarmer pockets. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. As is often the case with British coats it eschews buttons on the cuffs as unnecessary; it has a single centre vent. The lining is wonderfully 1960s... But, alas, it has multiple frays. These should be patched, but this would be an easy and cheap job. (Or you could have the lining replaced, but why would you want to lose it?) Given this, this coat is in very Good condition only--the tweed itself is in excellent condition--and so this is just $49, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 35 1/2 (+2 1/4) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 41







      

*9) 38S Classic Grey Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is a lovely, classic, grey herringbone tweed topcoat! It has a standard three button closure, three button pockets, and a single center vent. It is subtly darted to give it a sleek silhouette, and features four very deep interior pockets, so all of your items will be very secure! Very well made in Czechoslovakia--which dates it, as that country no longer exists!--this is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, since it contains both its original inspection tag as well as the original spare swatch of cloth for use if any repairs are needed, and the original two spare buttons, I would venture to guess that this was worn rarely, if at all.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 38S. Measures*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 40 1/2



    

*10) CASHMERE AND MINK Topcoat, from cloth made by Dawson's of Scotland!*

This is absolutely STUNNING! First, the cloth was woven by Dawson's of Scotland, THE premier Scottish cashmere specialist. Dawson's--most recently trading as Dawson's International, until it went into receivership in 2012--was founded in 1878, and quickly established itself as specializing in the most luxurious cashmere, a reputation that it sustained until its demise some 140 years later. The cloth that this coat is woven from is not, however, merely cashmere, but a blend of cashmere and MINK, which is quite simply one of the most luxurious fabrics around. (To be sure it's not vicuna... But it comes pretty darn close!) Moreover, this cloth was made when cashmere from any sources was seriously thick, warm, and luxurious--add in that this is Dawson's cloth, and the heft and luxury of the material becomes apparent the first time that you touch it. This is no thin contemporary Chinese cashmere, but the real thing from one of the premier Scottish cashmere specialists.

The cut and construction of this coat do full justice both to the cloth, and to the fact that this was originally retailed at Brownings, of Fifth Avenue--a store founded in 1934 that specialized in high-end traditional clothing. This coat is, first, double breasted--which, given the cashmere-mink cloth that it is cut form, makes it likely to be the warmest garmet you'll ever own! As befits its formal style it has peak lapels, which are beautifully shaped. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It features two button cuffs. It also features a deep side-built security pocket on the interior, and pick stitching on the lapels.

It was Union Made in the USA--although this is noted on the size tag, there is no interior Union label, so it is difficult to judge its age. It is, however, clearly a vintage piece, and has some minor roughening to the fabric, as it to expected with a blend of this sort, and because of this--and this alone--I rate it as being in Very Good/Excellent condition, as I reserve the grade of excellent for vintage pieces that are essentially mint.

This is truly a wonderful piece of sartorial history, and one that will give you decades of warm and faithful service if you care for it with the most minimal of attention.

This truly beautiful coat is a steal at just $145, or offer..... or, to put it another way, you could own a beautiful cashmere and mink coat from one of the best cashmere houses the world has ever known for roughly the price of a Chinese-made cashmere sweater from Brooks! 

*Tagged 42R, this measures*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 41







       

*11) MADE IN ITALY Waxed Cotton Jacket*

Just to break up the parade of topcoats and overcoats, here's something completely different--a Made in Italy waxed cotton coat! Made by "Island Jackets" and billed as being for extreme cold weather protection (something that I am doubtful is true), this is a lovely jacket that's rather a cross between a Barbour and a LL bean Field Jacket. The waxed cotton outer shell is 94% cotton and 5% resin, which no doubt makes for a shell that is more water resistant than those of Barbour--although this is rather "crinkly" as a result.

The jacket features deep lamb chop pockets, like a Bean Field jacket, which are located just above the deep expandable flapped pockets on the front. This jacket features a right-hand shooting patch on the shoulder, a corduroy collar, and a twin vent; this can be fastened shut with snaps. The cuffs can be buttoned shut. The interior is quilted, and features a deep zippered security pocket. The throat features a fully functional throat latch.

This jacket does have a few minor flaws, which add to its character. It has some minor scuffs and staining, especially around the bellows pockets and near the cuffs, and it has a small snag hole near the right hand cuff. At first I also thought that it was missing a button from each of the bellows pockets flaps, but close inspection reveals that it only came with one button each side, despite having two buttonholes! As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so it priced very reasonably at just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 56 (US 46), this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2





      

*12) Brooks Brothers Formal Chesterfield Topcoat. (ALMOST NWT!)*

The Chesterfield is an iconic topcoat. A classic wardrobe staple from the 1920s to today, the Chesterfield is characterised by its lack of darting; a characteristic that it now shares with many other types of topcoats, but which was highly innovative when it was first designed in the mid C19th as a reaction to the highly shaped coats that were then in vogue.

This example is an absolute beauty! Made by Brooks Brothers, this is cut from solid dark charcoal woolen cloth--the most formal of cloths for a Chesterfield. The wool is extremely soft and luxurious, giving this coat a beautiful hand and drape--indeed, so soft is this that it could pass as cashmere. The cloth is perfectly complemented by the beautiful velvet collar, which together with the classic peak lapels provides an air of aristocratic elegance to the wearer, even if this is casually slung over an Aran sweater and a pair of jeans.

The coat is fully lined and fully canvassed, and has a single center vent. The two front pockets are both deep and secure, and the right-hand one features an interior change pocket.

With the exception of a tiny rub on the velvet collar on the left-hand side--something you'd likely not notice unless it was pointed out--this coat is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, it comes complete with its original cardboard sleeve tag, included in the interior pocket--which indicates that this coat was worn very sparingly, if at all.

Union Made in the USA, and likely dating from the late 1980s to early 1990s, judging by the script on the sleeve tag, this is a wonderful, classic piece of clothing, at a steal at just $125, or offer.

*Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 43 1/2







     

*13) GORGEOUS Vintage BURBERRY Tweed Overcoat!*

This is absolutely wonderful--although I must confess that I have a serious weakness for these vintage Burberry tweed overcoats, as every single one that I've seen has been incredibly sturdy and beautifully tailored from very, very serious tweed.... The Platonic Form of the tweed overcoat!

This is no exception. Cut from a wonderfully thick, heavy, and warm heavyweight tweed in a classic vintage colourway of black and brown herringbone this coat is cut with raglan sleeves for ease of movement. This has a four button fastening in the front, and demi-peak lapels, as is appropriate for a heavy tweed overcoat. This is half-lined--showing off the superb construction that would otherwise be hidden by the lining--and features a single center vent. The seams along the arms and down the center of the back are thickly lapped. The cuffs feature adjustable straps to secure your wrists against the wind; all of the original buttons on the cuffs and the straps are intact. The coat features two very well designed slash pockets on the front; these are designed so that you can either use them as deep handwarmer pockets, or else reach through them to access the pockets of any jacket that you might be wearing underneath. Both of the original buttons to fasten these pockets closed are intact.

This coat also features a lovely vintage Burberry label, with the order handwritten on it!

It does have a couple of minor issues. First, there is some minor fraying to the interior leading edge of the left-hand pocket; this does not affect wear and cannot be seen when worn. The lining has been repaired professionally in the shoulder, and there is a small weave fault on the collar--likely there from new--and a tiny snag by the hem, as shown. There is also some wear to the leading edges of the cuffs, as shown. Given these issues this glorious coat is in Very Good condition, and so is an absolute BARGAIN at just $75, or offer... This really is a steal for a coat of this quality!

*Hand tagged 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 36 (+3) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 46











      

*14) CLASSIC POLO COAT!*

Not surprisingly, the Polo coat owes its name to the camelhair coats worn by Polo players between chukkas.... and as such it was originally an English, rather than an American, garment. But the English Polo had only a distant resemblance to what would quickly become an American style icon. They often lacked any form of buttoning, closing only with a belt, and were essentially glorified bathrobes..... which was fine for their original purpose of being casually tossed over the shoulders of unmounted players.

(Polos were also originally called "Wait Coats", as they were worn only while waiting.)

During the Edwardian era polo became popular with the East Coast establishment, and the polo coat quickly became popular with spectators and players alike. Guided by WASP frugality the original wrap coat was quickly improved to be a more useful garment, acquiring buttons, deep patch pockets, and the oversized Ulster collar, while retaining the functional half-belt at the back, and often shedding the original belt.

The American Polo Coat was born.

But being produced is one thing; becoming a style icon is quite another. The Polo was not long in securing this status. Its practicality and swagger was quickly noticed by the young men at Ivy colleges whose friends and cousins were associated with the polo set, and within a few years it became the coat of choice for the stylish Roaring Twenties, along with Stutz Bearcats, bootleg liquor, and--for the truly wealthy and adventurous--barnstormer biplanes sold off cheaply after the Great War. Indeed, at the 1929 Yale-Princeton game many noted that the Polo had supplanted the Raccoon coat among the Ivy set... and raccoons everywhere rejoiced.*

By the 1950s, alas, the Polo was in decline, supplanted by the double-breasted trenchcoat made popular by its Second War utility and style. It enjoyed a brief popular resurgence in the 1980s with its fascination with the romance and style of the 1920s and 1930s. Yet that it has declined in general popularity by no means detracts from its iconic status, and the Polo has since its inception always warranted a place in every well-dressed man's wardrobe.

Indeed, so classic is the Polo that a lovely example from 1915 (by Brooks Brothers) is held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

And if you want one, they're available.... Brooks still stocks them, so does J. Press, Ben Silver, and O'Connell's, who'll be happy to sell you one for $1,400.

Or you could buy this!

Made by Taglianetti, this is a classic double-breasted Polo coat in the classic camelhair colour--please note, though, that I believe that this is a wool coat, although the fabric is not listed. It has a classic six button front, oversize collar, and two flapped patch pockets. It has the classic half-belt, and a horizontal lapped seam across the back providing a cape effect. The back also features a box pleat for ease of movement, and a deep single vent. The coat is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed.

It does have a couple of minor issues; there are two tiny moth nibbles, as shown, but these are hard to spot and could be ignored. There is a tiny amount of loose stitching at the top of the vent in the lining; this is an easy fix, or else could be ignored. And there is wear to one of the buttonholes.

Overall, then, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $75, or offer.*

*Tagged 40--and this is repeated on the original paper tag affixed to the interior of the half-belt--this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 42 1/2





       

*15) LANGROCK OF PRINCETON POLO-INSPIRED TOPCOAT*

Langrock was THE purveyor of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and was THE premier menswear shop of Princeton. Alas, Langrock's strict and dogmatic adherence to "The Rules" of Ivy Style led to its downfall; in the late 1980s and early 1990s it ran defiant full-page ads stating that it was the ONLY store in America that adhered to the "American Look" of 3/2 sack jackets, Harris tweeds, and Scottish cashmere. But, the dogmatic refusal to allow ANYTHING with darts into the store led to its closure, as tastes shifted away from the Golden Age look, and Langrock was forced to fold.

So iconic is Langrock--in part for the stubborn refusal to alter anything Ivy--that its products are now highly collectible--indeed, I've supplied LABELS from Langrock clothing that was too far gone to be rescued to a prominent Ivy Style blogger, as even these are now becoming collectible.

Given this, this wonderful Polo-inspired topcoat (i.e., Polo coat inspired, not RL inspired!) is a real find. Cut from lovely soft wool with a wonderful hand and drape, this has a three button closure, although as you'd expect from Langrock the top button would typically be undone. This features two deep flapped patch pockets on the front, with lapped seams surrounding each of them, as well as pick stitching. The sleeves, center seam, and even the shoulders all feature heavy lapped seams; the single center vent is, of course, hooked, and features a retaining button to keep it closed if so desired. The cuffs have ornamental turn-backs. This coat is half-lined, which allows you to see the carefully-done vertical reinforcing stitching throughout, making sure that the garment holds its shape through the years. The lapels are peak, and you'd expect, and feature pick stitching--again, as you'd expect! This coat features a side-entry wallet pocket on the interior, and a deep interior security pocket.

This coat carries the classic black Langrock label, as well as the classic interior Langrock label.

This does have a couple of minor flaws; there is a moth nibble on the back, as shown, and at the shoulder, as shown. The lining is slightly fraying in the shoulder, as shown. There is some fraying to the interior change pocket, and a very small stain near the hem. As such, this coat is in Very Good condition, and, given that it's a Langrock, is a steal at just $75, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 39 1/2





             

*16) MADE IN ENGLAND Double Breasted "British Warm" Overcoat*

This is absolutely wonderful--and in absolutely beautiful condition! Made in England, this is cut from cloth that is a blend of Cashmere, Wool, and "Other Fibres"--judging by the softness of the fabric this is likely to be a very small percentage of other fibres, likely added to provide strength and to guard against pilling, which even cashmere blends can be prone to.

Cut as a classic "British Warm" overcoat this is double-breasted, and has peak lapels--as you'd expect. It features three button finished cuffs, and a single centre vent. It has two deep front pockets, and is fully lined in satin. It appears to be half-canvassed. The heft of this coat is lovely--this is a seriously warm, and seriously elegant, overcoat! It is in absolutely beautiful condition.
*
Asking just $85, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 45 1/2





    

*17) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat*

This is wonderful! Cut from classic grey herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat by Paul Stuart is double breasted with peak lapels. It has four button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a chain handtag, that is intact, and a single centre vent. It also features a very deep interior game pocket--oddly, for a coat of this degree of formality--as well as the more usual interior pockets for your wallet. This coat was Made in Canada.

It does have some fraying at the bottom of the lining, as shown; it has also had a small repair done to the lining to reinforce the area where the interior button is located. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and so it is a bargain at just $69, or offer.

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 18
Length; 45 1/2







        

*18) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*

This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...), this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor mars, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condtion, and so it a bargain at *just $50, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46


----------



## ballmouse

*Closet Cleanse!*

2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in Size 31 M1P (white appears to be duck canvas) *$25 each + free shipping in US!
*


































2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in M1. Russet Brown is 31. Olive has no size. Appears to have a slightly higher rise than the brown, but with a slightly smaller waist.* $25 each + free shipping in US!

*


































Vintage Gant BD in thick cotton flannel. Made in USA. Size Medium, but maybe can work for Large too. *$20 + free shipping in US!
*

























Neck: 16 1/8"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 34"

Eddie Bauer Cotton Sweater. Made in USA. Size Small, but probably better for Large or XL. *$15 + free shipping in US!

*

















Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 34"
Length: 26"

Vintage Burberrys Cashmere Vest. Made in Scotland. Size 40. *$15 + free shipping in US!
*

















Chest: 20 3/4"
Length: 26"

Vintage Alan Paine Lambswool Vests. Made in England. Size 38, although may work for Size 40. *$15 each + free shipping in US!
*


































Gray Chest: 19 3/4"
Gray Length: 26 1/2"

Beige Chest: 20 1/4"
Beige Length: 26"

Vintage Baracuta (Four Climes in the US due to licensing agreement with Van Heusen I believe). Made in England. Size 38. *$65 + free shipping in US!*


















Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 32 1/4"
Length: 25"

Lost Worlds A-1. Made in USA. Size 38. Only worn a few times. Has a small hole in the back of the collar (see photo). *$400 + free shipping in US!*


















Shoulder: 17"
Chest: 20 1/2"
Sleeve: 32"
Length: 23 1/2"


----------



## Reptilicus

New with tags. Viyella Glen Plaid(9958) 80 cotton/20 wool Size M. Made in Canada. Price drop $50obo

P2p 23.5"
Sleeve 34.5"
Length 31.5


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweedydon's 2016 SCARF MEGAPOST!*

*Here it is--my by-now traditional ANNUAL GREAT SCARF MEGAPOST! This year, as well as several NWT items I have vintage cashmere from Brooks Brothers, vintage Langrock, and lots of cashmere, lambswool, and silk scarves--as well as some mohair blends and even a Donegal tweed!*

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--especially on two or more scarves!

*ABBREVIATIONS: W = Width; L = Length; F = Fringe​*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) John Hanley of Ireland--one of the premier Irish woolen mills. Extra fine merino wool. Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. W: 11 1/2; L: 60; F: 3. $16.



 

2) John Hanley of Ireland--one of the premier Irish woolen mills. Lambswool. Made in Ireland. Some minor pilling throughout, so Very Good condition. W: 11 3/4; L: 51; F: 2 1/2. $14.



 

3) "Hilltop" in a rare shepherd's check with a lovely bracken overcheck. 100% Seaforth wool. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. $15. W: 12; L: 54; F: 1 1/2.



 

4) NWT Blarney Woolen Mills--founded in 1823. Lambswool. A beautiful scarf in excellent condition, with original tags attached! Made in Ireland. W: 11 3/4; L: 57; F: 3. Just $18.



  

5) NWT London Fog. Absolutely beautiful tartan scarf, in excellent condition with tags attached! Lambswool. Made in England. W: 12 1/2; L 49; F: 2 1/2. $15.



  

6) GORGEOUS Grey Silk Semi-Formal scarf; this likely has a wool backing. Excellent condition. W: 12 3/4; L: 69; F: 1/2. Asking just $18. (For some reason this was very hard to photograph!)



  

7) Stripey scarf--lovely and whimsical! Pure wool. Made in Scotland by Robert Mackie--known mainly for producing THE best woolen Scottish balmoral bonnets on the market! W: 8; L: 57. Excellent condition. Just $12.



 

8) GORGEOUS Made in Italy silk scarf; the colourway and patterning on this are wonderful; my pictures really don't do this justice at all! Likely wool backed. Excellent condition. W: 11 1/2; L: 54. Asking just $24.







9) CASHMERE Vintage Brooks Brothers scarf. This is beautiful--wonderfully soft and luxurious cashmere in a lovely sepia-toned light mustard yellow. This does have a single moth nibble, as shown, but this won't be seen when worn. Very Good condition. W: 11; L: 49; F: 2. Asking just $22.



  

10) Wool plaid scarf. No maker or fabric content, but this is clearly wool, and likely Scottish. The patterning and colouring are lovely! Excellent condition. W: 12; L: 47; F: 1. Just $12.



 

11) BEAUTIFUL Loden Green wool scarf. Made in West Germany, so clearly vintage! Very Good/Excellent condition. W: 12; L: 47; F: 1. Just $14.



 

12) DONEGAL TWEED SCARF! This is wonderful, and a classic Donegal weave and colourway--as you'd expect from Kevin & Howlin, one of the two premier purveyors of Donegal tweed! With the exception of some wrinkling to the label, this is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $16--Donegal tweed scarves are rather rare! W: 9 1/2; L: 51; F: 1.







13) Kilkenny. A beautiful scarf! Lambswool; likely from Ireland. Slightly rumpled, otherwise Excellent condition. W: 11 1/2; L: 56; F: 2 1/2. Just $15.



 

14) Dark tartan scarf--a lovely little gem! No maker or fabric content, but almost certainly Scottish, and certainly wool. Excellent condition. W: 10; L: 46; F: 1/2. $12.



 

15) Avoca. A beautiful scarf, in Spring tones of greens, oranges, and daffodil yellow! This is all wool; it has a very small snag hole, as shown, but this won't be seen when worn--otherwise this is excellent. Just $12. W: 11 1/2; L: 57; F: 2 1/2.



  

16) GORGEOUS purple cashmere scarf from Enya Montararni. Excellent condition, and wonderfully soft! W: 11 3/4; L: 61;F: 3. Just $20, or offer.



 

17) Dress Gordon Tartan. A classic tartan for a scarf! Vintage; Made in Great Britain. Lambswool. This is in need of a dry clean as it is rumpled, and so is in Very Good condition. W: 11 1/2; L: 56; F: 2 1/2. Asking just $12.



 

18) Burgundy scarf. No maker or fabric content, but clearly wool, and likely West German. Vintage. Excellent condition. W: 11 1/4; L: 46; F: 1/2. Just $9





19) MADE IN ITALY. A lovely chevron shepherd's check in chocolate brown, slate grey, and blue. 30/70 lambswool and acrylic. W: 11 3/4; L: 64; F: 2 1/2. Just $10.



 

20) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Great Britain. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Width: 11 1/2; Length: 44; Fringe: 1/4. Asking just $10.



 

21) Pierre Cardin blue tartan scarf. Dating from when Cardin actually made good clothes--so this is clearly vintage!--this is a lovely wool scarf in excellent condition. W: 12; L: 51; F: 1/2. Just $14.



  

22) LANGROCK OF PRINCETON! From the store that pioneered Ivy Style and was THE premier men's clothier in Princeton during the Golden Age, this is a wonderful classic tartan scarf in Gordon Tartan, made expressly for Langrock in Scotland by Harrison's of Edinburgh. Lambswool. Note that this is a lovely LONG scarf! W: 11 1/2; L: 68; F: 3. This could use a dry clean to freshen it up, hence this is just in Very Good condition, and so is just $16--a steal for a true piece of sartorial history!





 

23) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! A wonderful scarf by John Hanley of Ireland--one of the premier mills in Ireland--in a wonderful purple and red plaid! This is extra fine merino wool, and was Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. W: 11 3/4; L: 64; F: 2 1/2. Just $16.



 

24) Ralph Lauren lambswool plaid scarf; MADE IN SCOTLAND, this is a beautiful muted tartan in an extremely generously long size. This is in excellent condition! W: 14; L: 67; F: 2 1/2. Wonderful--and a steal at just $19, or offer!



 

25) Vintage Donegal Design scarf! Handwoven. Made in Ireland. This is lovely; 70% mohair, 30% wool. Black, and excellent condition. A lovely vintage gem! W: 8; L: 40; F: 1/2. Just $12!



 

26) Camilla Ridley of London. MADE IN ENGLAND. Absolutely beautiful! 60% Silk, 40% Rayon. Width: 8; Length: 59; Fringe: 4. Excellent condition. Asking just $14.


----------



## Reptilicus

Last sweater left.

PRL Supima cotton cardigan, Navy, never worn. Tagged Medium $20
P2p 23.5"
Sleeve 34"
Length 25"


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got two pairs of BB advantage chinos in Hudson Fit. Flat front and no cuffs in size 33x29.

I'll post pictures tomorrow but asking $25/pair or both for $40.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*TURNBULL & ASSER WOOL TATTERSALL SHIRT*

The gold and black tattersall makes this shirt a great choice for pairing with a tweed jacket. The tag features the Royal Warrant. Mother of Pearl buttons. Made in England.

Claim this and you and Charles will have something in common.

Excellent condition with no stains, holes or other flaws.

No size tag. Measures 26" pit to pit, 33.5" sleeve, 17.5" collar.

*CLAIMED*

*ROYAL STEWART TARTAN VEST*

100% wool, made for the Lord & Taylor men's shop. Five-button front with two pockets. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other flaws. Perfect for the holidays.

Tagged size L, fits more like a medium. Measures 20" pit to pit, 23" length.

*Asking $20 CONUS*


----------



## Waxed Cotton

gamma68 said:


> *TURNBULL & ASSER WOOL TATTERSALL SHIRT*
> 
> The gold and black tattersall makes this shirt a great choice for pairing with a tweed jacket. The tag features the Royal Warrant. Mother of Pearl buttons. Made in England.
> 
> Claim this and you and Charles will have something in common.
> 
> Excellent condition with no stains, holes or other flaws.
> 
> No size tag. Measures 26" pit to pit, 33.5" sleeve, 17.5" collar.
> 
> *Asking $25 CONUS*
> 
> *ROYAL STEWART TARTAN VEST*
> 
> 100% wool, made for the Lord & Taylor men's shop. Five-button front with two pockets. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other flaws. Perfect for the holidays.
> 
> Tagged size L, fits more like a medium. Measures 20" pit to pit, 23" length.
> 
> *Asking $20 CONUS*


Great shirt Gamma! If it were only a bit smaller I'd be all over it!


----------



## mhj

*HARRIS TWEED Wool Blazer ~ 44 to 46 Long ~ Herringbone jacket*

Unbranded

Condition: Excellent. No holes, tears, stains or odors. 

Size: Not tagged. ESTIMATED 44 to 46 Long. This jacket appears to have been taken in at the waist for a more tailored fit.

Chest (underarm to underarm): 24"
Sleeve (shoulder to cuff): 26.25"
Shoulders (seam to seam): 19.75"
Waist (measured across the top button): 22"
Length (neck to bottom hem): 32.25"

$60 OBO including shipping to CONUS


----------



## mhj

*Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan Burgundy Tassel Loafers Shoes 11.5 D

Very good condition

Will post pictures if there is interest.

$125 OBO. Shipping to CONUS included*


----------



## gamma68

Waxed Cotton said:


> Great shirt Gamma! If it were only a bit smaller I'd be all over it!


If it were smaller, I'd keep it and wear it!


----------



## ArtVandalay

*Last call before eBay...*

Brooks Brother red hopsack 3/2 blazer - Vintage 346
Some dark spots inside the lapel (not visible when worn - see photo). Marked 42 ML. Gold 346 buttons. Hopsack. 3 patch pockets. Asking $40 shipped
Shoulders 18, sleeves 25, pit to pit 22, length from bottom of collar 31


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a nice tattersall shirt with a label I am unfamiliar with -- Stenstrom's. Seems to be Swedish. https://www.stenstroms.com/en/contact/

Anyhoo it's a brushed cotton buttondown with adjustable cuffs tagged XL. That translates to a 17 inch collar, 34.5 inch sleeves, chest 50, length from top of collar 32.5, bottom of collar 31. Looks to be almost new, no issues whatsoever.

If the chest was 52 or up I'd keep it.

Yours for the pathetically low price of $25 shipped CONUS.


----------



## datsunfan

*J.Press, Alexander Julian, and Norman Hilton Tweeds and an Andover Shop 3/2 Blue Blazer*

Drops on these and have added more. Offers welcome.


datsunfan said:


> Up for sale is a beautiful Donegal Tweed by J. Press. Made in the USA and in excellent condition. No tears, stains, or pulls. No tagged size, but measurements indicate about 41 or 42R. The jacket features a ticket pocket and side vents. Shoulder: 18.5", Length (from bottom-of-collar): 31",
> Pit-to-pit: 21.5", Width at second button: 20", Sleeve length (from shoulder): 25" + 1 to let out.
> 
> *Price *$65* -> $60 or offer shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> Made in USA Polo Ralph Lauren Tweed 41R. No tears, stains, or pulls. The jacket features a ticket pocket and side vents. Shoulder: 19", Length (from bottom-of-collar): 30", Pit-to-pit: 21.5", Width at second button: 20.5", Sleeve length (from shoulder): 24.5" + 1" to let out. Third photo shows the colors most accurately. The first two are a little dark and 3 and 4 are a little light.
> 
> *Price *$55 -> *$50* *or offer shipped CONUS.*


*Norman Hilton 2-Button Sack - 41R* - Fully lined. The body is in excellent condition (no holes or stains), but the lining seams are pulling apart at the vent.
Shoulder: 17.5"
Pit-to-pit: 22"
Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 20.5"
Length from BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 24" + 1"
Lapel Width: 3.5"

*Price $40 or offer shipped CONUS.*
    
*
J. Press 3/2 Green Harris Tweed Sack. Measures about 46R.* Quarter-lined. Heavy tweed. Flapped patch waist pockets. It is missing the bottom button on the front of the jacket and the sleeve buttons don't match the front buttons. No holes and the lining is in great condition.
Shoulder: 19.5"
Pit-to-pit: 24"
Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 23"
Length from BOC: 30"
Sleeve: 26" + 1"
Lapel Width: 3.5"
*Price $40 or offer shipped CONUS. SOLD*

     

*J. Press 3/2 Green Dark Herringbone Tweed Sack. Measures about 48R.* Fully-lined. No holes or stains.

Shoulder: 20"
Pit-to-pit: 24.5"
Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 23.5"
Length from BOC: 31"
Sleeve: 26" +1"
Lapel Width: 3.5"

*Price $50 or offer shipped CONUS.*
  
*
Alexander Julian Bespoke 3-Button Tweed 40R.* Darted. Unvented and has working sleeve buttons, a removable throat latch and triple patch-pockets. Excellent condition.
Shoulder: 17.5"
Pit-to-pit: 20"
Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 19"
Length from BOC: 30.25"
Sleeve: 24"
Lapel Width: 3.25"

*Price $60 or offer shipped CONUS.*
     

*Harvard Co-op 2-Button Harris Tweed. Measures about a 40R. *Has some green, teal, orange, and red fibers in the weave. Darted. Single-vent and leather buttons. Made in the USA.
Price $35 or offer shipped CONUS.
Shoulder: 19"
Pit-to-pit: 21"
Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 19"
Length from BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
Lapel Width: 4"

*Price $35 or offer shipped CONUS.
*   
*
Andover Shop 3/2 Navy Sack Brass-Button Blazer. Measures about 48L.* Patch waist-pockets and matte brass buttons. Excellent condition. No holes or shine. Center vent. Made in USA.
Shoulder: 20.5"
Pit-to-pit: 25"
Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 24"
Length from BOC: 33"
Sleeve: 25.5" +1.5"
Lapel Width: 4"
*Price $75 or offer shipped CONUS.*
   


*J. Press Presidential 3/2 Loud Houndstooth Check Sack - 44L. *Tan with orange, blue, teal, red, and purple. The body is in excellent condition, but the lining needs to be reattached to the end of the sleeve.Shoulder: 19.75"Pit-to-pit: 24"
Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 22"
Length from BOC: 33"
Sleeve: 25.5" +2"
Lapel Width: 3.5"
*Price $50 or offer shipped CONUS.*


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Smaller Trad Alert: Here's a rare Viyella shirt sized small. 80-20 blend, made in Canada. No issues noted and in excellent condition $30 shipped within North America.



















Larger trad alert: BB dress shirt, 17 X 34/35, non iron and slim fit. No issues noted and in excellent condition. Collar stays included. $30 shipped within North America.


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping. $395.SOLD

New With Tags Brooks Brothers Custom Tailored 1818 Madison Wool Cashmere Blend Suit. Heathered dark blue with brown overcheck. Midweight flannel. Double Breasted, Double Vent. Made in USA. Retail $2500. Measures to about 40R. Measures P2P 21.75, Sh 18.25, Sl 24 3/8 unfinished, L 30.5. Flat Front pants are W 34.5, inseam 37 unfinished.

This is an extraordinary suit. BB prices their Custom Tailored line mostly, if not completely, based upon fabric price. This means that the Wool / Cashmere blend of this suit is very expensive.




Spoiler


----------



## AshScache

Steve Smith said:


> Price includes US shipping. $395.
> 
> New With Tags Brooks Brothers Custom Tailored 1818 Madison Wool Cashmere Blend Suit. Heathered dark blue with brown overcheck. Midweight flannel. Double Breasted, Double Vent. Made in USA. Retail $2500. Measures to about 40R. Measures P2P 21.75, Sh 18.25, Sl 24 3/8 unfinished, L 30.5. Flat Front pants are W 34.5, inseam 37 unfinished.
> 
> This is an extraordinary suit. BB prices their Custom Tailored line mostly, if not completely, based upon fabric price. This means that the Wool / Cashmere blend of this suit is very expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Beautiful suit, wish it were my size

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Some additional offerings:

1 - Houndstooth vest in wool from S. Cohen. Tagged a 44R. Made is USA. Green, red, and tan. Adjustable.

Asking $40

Length 26"
WIdth 21"


2. Grey herringbone in wool by Paul Fredrick. Made in USA. I had this taken in, but haven't had many opportunities to wear it. Slightly larger than the vest above.

Asking $40

Length 27"
Width 22"



Hermes Tie
Keeper is missing
$20



All prices include shipping CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Vanson x Left Field "Commando" Jacket, c.38, 40. No. 7 of only 20 made!*

*VANSON & LEFT FIELD COLLABORATION!*





*"COMMANDO JACKET"*​
*No. 7 of ONLY 20 EVER MADE!​*

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Vanson needs no introduction--they are one of the premier leather jacket makers, specializing in extremely beautiful and extremely functional motorcycle leathers. Left Field was started in 1998 in Brooklyn, NY, by Christian McCann, who admired the high quality of the vintage USA-made menswear that he collected from Philadelphia thrift stores, and wanted to bring the manufacture of similarly high quality clothing back to the USA. With its focus on classic American denim workwear, made in America from traditional materials, and designed to be utterly functional as well as extremely good-looking, Left Field attracted the attention of Vanson--a company with a similar focus on classic, durable, American clothing where forum follows function, quality is always exceptional, and decades of use is expected of each garment.

It didn't hurt that McCann rides a Norton motorcycle--and wears a Vanson jacket to do so, precisely as it met Left Field's own view of what clothing should be like.

In 2015 Vanson approached Left Field to collaborate in making clothing, and the idea for the Commando jacket was born. By July the first prototype was ready, and it was agreed that it needed some tweaking, to make it perfect. Soon, the second prototype was ready--and that was it. The perfect biker jacket--a classic American icon, slightly longer in the body so that it could readily be worn by non-riders without it looking too short off a bike.

In October 2015, the "Commando" was offered to the public in STRICTLY limited numbers--JUST 20 OF EACH SIZE AND LINING CHOICE WERE MADE. This version--Size M, with classic tartan lining--sold out almost immediately, and so is no longer available. *THIS IS NO.7 OF 20!*

These jackets are utterly American. They're made in Fall River, Massachusetts, a town that used to be in the forefront of the American textile industry, with the mills largely staffed by English immigrants form the mill towns of Lancashire, and Scottish mill-workers from Glasgow.

The leather is Vanson's superb X150; chrome-tanned, which renders it both soft and extremely durable, as well as able to be dyed. Then, it's drum-dyed in vast oak drums, with the dyes, oils, and hot water its dyed in making it stronger and more durable, as well as giving it a rich, uniform color. It's also hot-stuffed--stuffed with melted wax, making it even tougher and harder. This is leather that is built to last--just the sort you'd want in a biker jacket that you'll own for the rest of your life.

Naturally, since this is a Vanson jacket the leather is perfectly suited for riding, being competition weight and 1.2mm thick. The fluid zipper is nickel-plated, matching the rest of the hardware. This jacket has all of the features that you'd expect in a biker jacket; a collar that can be secured down by studs, shoulders designed for ease of movement, thick, durable zippers on all of the pockets, both inside and out, a heavy kidney panel at the back for additional protection, zipper-closed cuffs, a fully functional change pocket.

But it also comes with extras--a zipped security pocket in the interior, a hidden slash pocket under the lapel, and a beautiful tartan lining in 12oz Scottish tartan. It's a tribute to the quality of this jacket that the lining is not only in the body of the jacket, but also inside all of the pockets, and underneath the pocket flaps, too. And, of course, this jacket carries both the classic Vanson label as well as the Left Field label.

This jacket was limited to only 20 pieces--and this size and lining option sold out quickly! It is no longer available.

This jacket is in ABSOLUTELY EXCELLENT condition. Under a year old, it has only been worn a few times, and almost never outside. This is effectively a new jacket. As such, this is an *absolute BARGAIN at just $550, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with insured Priority Mail shipping at cost. This jacket originally sold for $850, plus shipping, and, recall, this sold out almost immediately at that price.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

This is tagged a size M; it would work best for persons in the 38 - 41 size range, depending on how you prefer such jackets to fit.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve (measured along the outside curve): 26 1/4
Sleeve (measured straight down, like a suit jacket): 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length (bottom of collar, at back): 27


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC 3/2 SACK TWEED SUIT from The English Shop of Princeton!*

*TWEED SUIT from THE ENGLISH SHOP OF PRINCETON*





*A classic 3/2 sack suit in beautiful condition*!​This is absolutely wonderful! Tweed suits--proper tweed suits--are becoming increasingly rare, and while Press, Brooks, and O'Connell's stock them they're fiendishly expensive..... Unless you're lucky enough to find one like this!

Cut from a classic light brown herringbone tweed in fairly heavy mid-weight cloth (i.e., this is the sort of cloth you'd expect a reasonably heavy tweed jacket to be cut from; this is no lightweight "suiting tweed!) this is a seriously beautiful and utterly proper tweed suit.

Freedberg of Boston was founded in 1934, and finally closed its doors in 2002, the victim of rising production costs and a more casual workplace. Voted the "Best of Boston" several times in the 1980s and 1990s, they specialized in classic menswear, dressing generations of Harvard undergraduates and professors, as well as outfitting the ushers at Fenway Park and making some seriously loud tweed jackets for Red Auerbach, the coach of the Boston Celtics, who used the plaids and patterns of his Freedberg tweeds to set a distinctive personal style.

This suit was made for The English Shop of Princeton, of the Big Four Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, that together established and promoted the classic "Ivy Style" in the Golden Age and beyond.

This suit is precisely what you'd expect for a suit of its pedigree! Perfectly cut from classic herringbone tweed, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack, and has a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It has a single centre vent, and classic two button cuffs. The trousers are flat front, feature an on-seam ticket pocket, and are uncuffed; they have a generous allowance of extra material at both the waist and the cuff in case you need to make alterations. This suit was, of course, Made in the USA--indeed, in Boston, in the last remaining suit factory there! The lining has no staining apart from age fading. This suit is in absolutely *excellent* condition, and is an absolute bargain* at just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. *International inquiries are welcome, with tracked Priority shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 17 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Inseam: 32 (+3)


----------



## Waxed Cotton

mhj said:


> *Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan Burgundy Tassel Loafers Shoes 11.5 D
> 
> Very good condition
> 
> Will post pictures if there is interest.
> 
> $125 OBO. Shipping to CONUS included*


I'm interested!


----------



## mhj

Please PM me with an email address and I get some pics later today.


----------



## TweedyDon

*23 CLASSIC TWEEDS! Sizes 36S - 48R. Ben Silver, J. Press, Turnbull & Asser, Brooks Bros., Harris Tweed, more!*

*I have LOTS of wonderful tweeds to pass on today--including beauties from J. Press, Paul Stuart, Ben Silver, Brooks Brothers, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA on everything; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!*

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) WONDERFUL Shetland 3/2 sack tweed. Fabric loomed in Scotland!*

Shetland tweed is rarer than its better known cousin Harris--which is a pity, as its a notch above in quality. It's just as hard wearing as Harris tweed, but the wool is softer, and so jackets cut from it have a wonderfully soft hand as well as a beautiful fluid drape. This jacket is cut from Shetland cloth loomed in Scotland by Glen Craigie. The patterning ad the colourway do full justice to the quality of the material; a wonderful shepherd's check in classic muted slate greys and creams. The cut is just as lovely; a classic 3/2 sack jacket with a lovely fluid lapel roll, this is half-canvassed and quarter-lined. It has the classic two button cuffs and a single centre vent; it also has lovely natural shoulders. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a bargain *at just $49, or offer-*-a real steal for a jacket of this beauty and quality! This was certainly Made in the USA, although it is not marked as such.

*Tagged 39R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30





   

*2) CLASSIC J. Press tweed 3/2 sack.*

My pictures really don't do this jacket justice--it's an absolute beauty! Cut from a wonderfully sturdy tweed in a classic brown "broken bone" herringbone pattern with subtle vertical stripes of moss green and russet that blend beautifully into the base fabric, this is a classic J. Press 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre hook vent, with a lapped horizontal vent seam. It also features two button cuffs, as you'd expect! It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely beautiful condition apart from a slight rub in the lining near one of the interior pockets, as shown--I suspect that this was worn very rarely, if at all.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 3/4







     

*3) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*4) WONDERFUL Hickey-Freeman Customized Plaid Jacket*

Not to be confused with the also excellent clothiers H. Freeman Hickey-Freeman is one of the staple clothiers of Ivy Style, specializes in customized clothes for their very well-heeled clientele.

This lovely jacket is truly wonderful. Union Made in the USA, the colorway and patterning are both bold and subtle.... The patterning is a classic American Plaid, with the base being a lovely shade of autumnal bracken. The overchecking is most obviously cream and black, but looking closely you'll see that it also has checking in forest green and Royal Blue, making this a lovely subtle plaid tweed.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined--and the lining is a wonderful shade of burnt orange. The jacket is subtly darted and has a contemporary two button front closure and twin vents. It has lovely vintage buttons. This is slightly rumpled on the bottom on one side from storage, but this will be fixed automatically with its first dry clean. As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



     

*5) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*6) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*7) MADE IN ITALY. Beautiful recent Brooks Brothers lightweight tweed in silk, linen, and wool.*

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautifully lightweight tweed that's a blend of silk (40%) linen (35%) and wool (25%) and that's a light brown broken bone tweed with a beautiful and subtle ovecheck in russet and sepia rose pink, this jacket would be perfect for the man who wants to wear tweed in the Fall and Winter, but who doesn't live in a cool enough climate to invest in Harris, Shetland, or Donegal. It would also be perfect for a tweed lover who wants to extend his tweed wearing season into the warmth of the late Spring!

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent and four button cuffs. It was MADE IN ITALY, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 46, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32







     

*8) GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this jacket is absolutely perfect for the holiday season--especially since the weight of the cloth is such that you won't die of heat exhaustion in a crowded indoor social gathering! The tartan of this jacket is beautiful; a tartan very similar to Blackwatch as the base, with a bold gorse yellow overcheck, this is a perfect tartan for a jacket! The cut and construction of the jacket does justice to the beauty of the cloth; it's a classic 3/2 sack, with a single centre vent; it is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features brass buttons for the correct degree of formality--and, of course, carries two to each cuff. It was Union Made in the USA.

This has some very minor rubbing on the cuff buttons, some minor sag to the leading edge of the right-hand interior pocket, and a very minor rub to the tip of one cuff (all shown), and so this is in Very Good/excellent condition. *As such, it's a bargain at just $49, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



     

*9) STUNNING Ben Silver Herringbone Scottish Tweed with Patch Pockets!*

This is absolutely beautiful--a gorgeous, classic herringbone tweed (which was woven in Scotland) from Ben Silver, the purveyors of absolutely gorgeous clothing. This is a truly beautiful example of the classic brown herringbone tweed. Ben Silver's "Berkeley" model, this is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button model. It has four button cuffs. It also features flapped patch pockets with lapped seams--an extremely desirable and increasingly rare feature! It also features a lapped seam down the centre back and a single hook vent, also with a lapped horizontal seam. The shoulder seams are also lapped.

This jacket was Made in Canada, and is in absolutely beautiful condition. Given Ben Silver's pricing, this likely cost close to, or over, four figures..... Given my pricing, it's a bargain at *just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32







      

*PLEASE NOTE THAT JACKETS 10, 11, AND 12 ARE ALL THE RARE SMALLER SIZE OF 36; TAKE ALL THREE FOR $80, boxed and shipped in the USA!*

*10) 36S Brooks Brothers herringbone with overcheck

RARE SMALLER SIZE! *

This is a lovely gem of a jacket in a rare smaller size! Cut from a lighter weight cloth in Spring green herringbone with beautiful overchecking in bracken, russet, and black, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 36S. Measurements*:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 28 1/2





    

*11) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jacket. Wool-silk blend.*

*RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Cut from a lovely pale green broken bone herringbone cloth in a lighter-weight blend of 60% wool, 40% silk, this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for some minor ink spotting on the interior lining of one of the pockets, and a tiny rub on the tip of one cuff; this is accordingly in Very Good/Excellent condition. There's no readable size label, but this is the same size range as jacket (10), above.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4



     

*12) Alexandre of Savile Row, Harris Tweed jacket for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda. MADE IN ENGLAND*

*RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Although Alexandre is not one of the best houses on Savile Row, its tweeds are excellent, and readily on a par with Dunn & Co. for quality. This little gem is most definitely one of their better offerings! Made for The English Sports Shop of Bermuda, this is a classic blue-grey herringbone Harris Tweed in a contemporary two button cut with subtle darts. Made in England, this has leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons and twin vents. It's in excellent condition, except that it does have some schmaltz on the right lapel, as shown. This might or might not come out with dry cleaning, and so this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition only--perfect for weekends, as the schmaltz isn't that noticeable!

Oh--and why is a store in Bermuda selling Harris Tweed? The answer's simple--this is The English Sports Shop, which, until its demise, specialized in selling classic British clothing to the Ivy set vacationing in Bermuda!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 36R. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29





       

*13) CLASSIC Vintage 3/2 tweed sack! Made for DiTorio's, Pennington, NJ.*

This is a lovely, classic vintage 3/2 sack, dating from the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Cut from a wonderfully soft wool twill, whose diagonal stripes are in the classic vintage colouring of peat black and rich chestnut brown, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. This has classic two button cuffs, and a single centre hook vent with a horizontal lapped seam. It has lovely natural shoulders. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA--by Botany 500, back when they were making classic clothes built to last.

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a gorgeous pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition--it doesn't have any flaws, but I'm conservative with grading vintage pieces! It's ready to give you decades of service, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

*Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*14) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart Tweed!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a wonderful basketweave tweed in a medly of browns and creams with a terrific bold overcheck with an emphasis of dark blue vertical stripes and rich chestnut horizontal stripes, together with additional single complementary striping in burny orange, moss green, and sky blue, this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre vent. The cuffs have four buttons. This was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition, although the lining is slightly rumpled--easily fixed with its first dry clean!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 43 Semi-Long, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31







    

*15) Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label Hacking Jacket. Made by Corneliani.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! NOT to be confused with Ralph Lauren's regular "Polo" line (and certainly NOT to be confused with the diffusion lines like "Lauren"!) this jacket was made for Ralph Lauren's close to teh top of the line Polo Blue Label, second only to the Purple Label in quality.

This wonderful jacket was Made in Italy by Corneliani, and has all of the quality and attention to detail that you would expect in a Corneliani jacket. The cloth is a blend of 52% silk and 48% wool, giving it a lovely hand and drape. The cloth is a lovely loosely-woven barleycorn tweed in black and white--a pattern and color combination that's utterly traditional but now rarely seen. The jacket is cut as a traditional English hacking jacket with a twist--while it is darted it has a 3/2 lapel roll! It also features twin vents, slanted hacking pockets, and a fully functional ticket pocket. It is fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It also features a fully functional throat latch!

This was, of course, Made in Italy, and it's in excellent condition. Asking just $39, or offer.

*Tagged a 48R this measures *

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4







        

*16) MADE IN IRELAND--Blarney Woolen Mills Glen Plaid Tweed*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Ireland by Blarney Woollen Mills--the people mainly famous for their Aran sweaters and scarves--this lovely jacket is a classic muted glen plaid, with the base being dark greys and peats, and the accent lines being Royal Blue, Moss Green, and chestnut. This jacket has a lot of attention to detail--the stitching on the faux buttonholes is dark green, appropriately enough for an Irish jacket, and the buttons have a subtle green hue!

This is cut as a classic contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $32, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

*17**) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool. WORKING CUFFS!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at just $65, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*18) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid from Lit Brothers of Philadelphia. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Lit Brothers of Philadelphia opened in 1891, and was one of the main department stores in the city until it closed in 1977. It positioned itself as a cheaper alternative to Gimbel's and Wanamaker's, but the quality of its wares were no less high--as it shown by this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket in Glen Plaid!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack this jacket dates from the early 1960s, but is still utterly wearable--this was built to last! Cut from a medium-heavy tweed the colourway and patterning of this jacket are lovely--a classic glen plaid in mossy brown and black with dark crimson berry overchecking. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs--as you'd expect. This jacket has a single center hook vent. It is in Very Good condition--it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is a fray patch in the lining on the right hand side, as shown--this could be easily patched cheaply by a dry cleaner tailor.

Please note that this is in a rare smaller size!

*Asking just $27, or offers.

Measurements*:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2







  

*19) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32





   

*20) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

The English Shop was one of the Big Four Ivy Style clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age, and this lovely jacket by Linett, one of the great unsung makers of Ivy League clothing.

This jacket features a lovely Glen Plaid in shades of dove grey and light blue. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are horn, and all are original to the jacket.

This was, of course, Made in the USA. It does need a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some minor watermarking in the lining at the back, as shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just $27, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2





  

*
21) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Harris Tweed Jacket in superb condition!*

This is absolutely wonderful--and extremely rare! Muted plaid Harris Tweeds are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely wonderful example. being a beautiful medley of autumnal earth tones, in chestnut, conker, bracken, and slate. My pictures really do NOT do this gorgeous tweed justice at all!

This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with a single centre vent and a full lining. It is in absolutely superb condition; I believe that it has never been worn, as the basting thread in the front pockets is still present, although it has been cut for use. This jacket was made by Jos. A. Banks--although you'd never be able to tell this from its beauty!

*Asking just $45

Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 31 1/2



      

*22) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*23) UNWORN NWOT Pal Zileri jacket in Wool and Cashmere--with original hanger! *

This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! Eastman Leather Company RAF IRVIN JACKET Reproduction. Size 40.*

*EASTMAN LEATHER COMPANY 1942 PATTERN IRVIN JACKET!*







*Eastman are widely regarded as making THE best Irvin reproductions available today.*​
There are few pieces of clothing that can claim to be true icons--but the Irvin jacket is unquestionably one of them.

Designed by the American aviator Leslie Irvin to protect pilots against the sub-zero temperatures that they were starting to encounter in their unheated cockpits as aircraft technology advanced and allowed them to fly higher, the Irvin Jacket earned its iconic status during the Second World War. The status of this jacket was cemented during the Battle of Britain, when "the Few" of the RAF (including volunteer pilots from the United States, Canada, Poland, and other countries) defended Britain against the might of the Lufwaffe from July 1940 until October of that year.

Indeed, so linked is the Irvin to this period that in the British imagination the Irvin jacket immediately conjures up images of the long hot summer of 1940, with the clear blue skies of summer alive with violent conflict, downed Messerschmitts, and weary British pilots already dressed in their Irvins in deckchairs on their airfields waiting for the klaxon to blare the signal to scramble.

The Irvin, however, predates the Second War--if barely, being approved by Britain's Air Ministry in 1932. It was the perfect garment for its purpose. Made from heavyweight sheepskin, its thick, natural wool fleece provides incredible insulation. The sheepskin shell of the jacket was tough, yet lightweight and flexible--Irvin knew that in a cramped cockpit of a fighter plane space was restricted, and a jacket just could not provide any additional limits on the pilot's movements. These jackets might look bulky and constricting, but they're designed to provide maximum movement for the wearer--and this they achieve perfectly. And they are TOUGH--these are, after all, jackets that were designed to be worn through a war, in combat. Ircins are not for babying, but for wearing.

This attention to detail is evident throughout the jacket. The classic oversized collar was designed to provide maximum warmth and protection while allowing for the maximum freedom of movement of the pilot's head and neck to scan for incoming enemy, the long zips on the sleeves were to allow for the wearing of gauntlets, again, without restricting movement, the grommets under the arms allowed for ventilation, and the elastic strap at the back was invaluable in securing the collar in the upright position--as were the collar latch straps, if so desired. Naturally, the jacket lacked all pockets--you had no need to your wallet if you trying to avoid the return fire of a Heinkel or pulling at your canopy to bale out.

As the war continued, sheepskin, like everything, became harder to secure in England, and the full-panel construction of the pre-war and early war jackets gave way to a more patchwork jacket with more seams, that consumed less material--this jacket is the 1942 model, with large panel construction.

Eastman Leather Company are widely regarded as making THE best Irvin reproductions available today--and with good reason. The attention to detail is astounding, as is the quality.

This jacket is the 1942 model. It is made from premium quality 3/4" sheepskin; the leather trim is vegetable tanned aniline dyed top grain hide. The fleeces is incredible thick and luxurious, and is absolutely period correct. The label is printed linen, and the elastic trim strap has been manufactured to RAF specifications. The zippers are all beautifully fluid, and is made by RiRi--THE Rolls Royce of zippers, ensuring that the moving parts of this jacket will be as sturdy and long-lasting as the rest of it. The buckle has been custom made for Eastman to conform to war time RAF specifications. This is an absolutely superb reproduction, that serves its original purpose--keeping its wearer warm--perfectly. That it looks wonderful while doing so is simply a perk!

This jacket is in overall excellent condition. It does have two issues that must be noted, though. First, it has undergone a minor professional repair on the shoulder at some point, with a patch being added over a small nick. Second, when I received the jacket the zipper was becoming detached at the bottom. I took the jacket to Rago's Leather Repair in Morristown, NJ, as they are used to working on original World War Two jackets for museums. They repaired the zipper perfectly, and also overdyed the patch so that it matched the color of the rest of the jacket's hide. (They were also extremely impressed with the quality and authenticity of the jacket; the use of RiRi zippers was especially exciting!) Because of the zipper repair one of the studs is slightly larger than the other, as shown. And, of course, this jacket does have all of the minor surface creasing and suppleness that you'd expect--this, plus the patch, gives it a wonderful patina, and means that you won't be afraid to wear it--not that you should be, since this was designed to be worn through a war.

This jacket, then, is in almost Excellent condition. Given the cost of Eastman jackets and the robust health of the second-hand market in them, this is a bargain at just *$495, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged size 40; runs true to size (and so could work for a 38 or 40):*

Chest: 23 (remember, this is a thick fleece jacket)
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length (from the collar seam, NOT the bottom of the turned down oversize collar): 24 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*TUXEDOS! Vintage, Tartan from Brigg's of Providence, Aquascutum, Velvet from Jos A Banks!*

*With the holiday season just beginning, I'm pleased to offer these beautiful tuxedos to carry you through the plentiful parties that you'll be enjoying! With shawl lapels, peak lapels, and notch lapels, single-breasted and double-breasted, these range from classic Ivy offerings from the 1960s to a lovely velvet dinner jacket from Jos. Bank, proving even they get things right sometimes!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) BEAUTIFUL Classic shawl collar tuxedo for Jas. T. Mullin of Wilmington, Del.*

This is beautiful! A classic shawl collar tuxedo, this dates from the Golden Age of Ivy Style--but it could just as well have been made last year! Featuring a beautiful shawl collar with a buttonhole for your boutonniere. this lovely tuxedo is half canvassed and fully lined. It is subtly darted, has three button cuffs, a single button fastening, and a lovely classic striped lining. The trousers are pleated, and have buttons for suspenders (braces), with no belt loops. This was Made in the USA.

This tuxedo is in excellent condition, except that the lining of the trousers needs some minor attention, as shown. Hence, this is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's *a steal at just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+3 1/2)



       

*2) BEAUTIFUL Tartan Tuxedo with peak lapels!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! lt.

And it really is beautiful. Cut from worsted wool, the patterning and colourway are utterly Ivy; a wonderfully subdued and muted classic tartan. The peak lapels are satin-faced, and it features the correct single button closure. It has no cuff buttons; they were never attached, and this could be worn without. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. The two lower exterior pockets are jetted, with satin facing at the top. This has a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA for Brigg's of Providence--THE upscale traditional clothing store of Rhode Island's capital.... a worthy rival to its Boston competitors, and beloved of the Newport set.

Note that having a tartan tuxedo in your closet makes your formalwear choices much more versatile; this should be paired with the black or midnight blue trousers that accompany your regular tuxedo, and so tartans are frequently sold as odd jackets, rather than as sets.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

This is the St Andrew model, and is tagged a 44L. It measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/8







     

*3) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*4) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*5) MADE IN ENGLAND Aquascutum Double-Breasted, Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*

This is absolutely lovely! Made in England, this almost certainly dates from the early 1970s, judging not by its styling--which is classic--but by the fact that it's made from a blend of Worsted and Terylene. Now, before you stop reading, note that EARLY artificial fibres were intended to be far more durable than their natural counterparts, but indistinguishable from them in texture, feel, and performance--that's why very early polyester ties really are hard to tell from silk, and why Brooks, Press, Langrock, and the like charged premiums for them. Your grandfather's terylene is NOT the same as ours--it was far, far better! Plastics, then, were the future.

That this is a mix of wool and terylene, then, should be no deterrent. And that's a very good thing, for this is a terrific tuxedo. A rare double-breasted tuxedo, this has peak lapels that are, of course, faced. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, as you'd expect. It has a 2 by 2 button front (single button closure), and two buttons to each sleeve. All the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature side adjusters and an ornamental stripe.

This is in absolutely excellent condition--it's clearly been worn very, very sparingly, if at all. The only minor, minor blemish is the fact that there are two tiny rub marks on the buttons on the left-hand sleeve; otherwise, this presents as new.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 16
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Bros. STERLING SILVER engine turned buckle; Brass buckle.*

*I have two classic buckles to pass on today--a sterling silver engine-turned buckle from Brooks Brothers, and a lovely solid brass buckle, that was made in the USA.*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

​
*1) Brooks Brothers Engine Turned Silver Buckle.*

The engine-turned silver buckle is an Ivy classic; the only debate over it is whether you should buy yours from Tiffany's or Brooks Brothers. And if choose Brooks Brothers, here's a buckle for you! This is a classic engine-turned sterling silver buckle with a cartouche for engraving; here, this has been used to engrave "BAB". This buckle shows minor signs of wear commensurate with use. It's stamped "Brooks Brothers" and "Sterling" on the reverse. It measures 1 7/8" by 1 1/4", and is in Very Good condition. Asking just $49, of offer, shipped in the USA.



 

2)* Brass buckle*. Just as it appears--a lovely USA made brass buckle! Measures 1 7/8" by 1 7/16". Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $10 shipped in the USA.


----------



## dorji

Bump and drops 


dorji said:


> Hi Folks! Just turning things over for winter, so here are a few things up for grabs. As always, offers very welcome, PM with questions or offers! All items were purchased new by me no more than a few years ago. Excellent condition, clean, minimal use. Prices include priority shipping.
> 
> First up are Alden 920 straight tip balmoral brown calf, purchased last year and barely worn. See here https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-m...WFDhBKdA75vU13sARcRIlb-tO0axHfoshUaAucd8P8HAQ for the official details. 9.5D, Hampton last, trees, bags, box included. $200>$180>$170 or offer. Very nice
> 
> almost no wear... see heels
> 
> Sunlight
> 
> 
> no flash
> 
> barely worn...
> 
> 
> Ok next up is a J Press blazer in Pepin Australian merino wool. This is basically just a tough, light-mid weight worsted. I knew someone had written about these Chinese-made jackets somewhat recently, and here it is. Hope Jerrod and Ensiferous do not mind me linking this here https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2015/06/j-press-made-china/
> Size is 39R, but you 40L guys have a look too... $50>$40>$35 or offer
> Chest 21.75"
> Sleeves 24.75"
> BOC 31.25"
> Shoulder 18.5"
> Waist at point (middle) button 20.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the brass buttons replaced with tan horn to go with khakis. Original brass are available, if you want them just ask
> 
> 
> Next up is a rich purple 100% cashmere v-neck vest from Land's end. For some reason I have two of these... $30>$25>$22 or offer
> Size M (38-40), chest = 19.75"
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Ben


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! A Chipp tuxedo.*

*A CHIPP TUXEDO!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Chipp--possibly the premier Ivy tailoring firm on the East Coast, which means by default the whole country--this is a classic notch lapel tuxedo. Founded in 1947 by Stanley Winston, after many years of tailoring for J. Press, Chipp was originally located at 44th and Madison in New York City, near J. Press and Brooks Brothers. At its height it employed 30 tailors and a sales force of 10... a ratio of employee specialization that is most certainly not replicated by Brooks and Press today! Chipp folded in the 1980s... although it is survived by Chipp2, run by Paul Winston, Stanley's son. (ho also happens to be an extremely kind man, from my interactions with him!)

My pictures really do NOT do this justice--this is a true beauty! fastened with a single button front, as is correct, this is darted, and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is both fully lined and half-canvassed. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. As this is a Chipp tuxedo, it was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, apart from some minor creasing at the corners of the lapels, as shown, from pressing.

*Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4

Waist: 17 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+3 1/4)


----------



## Dmontez

I've got 21 ties to pass along there's a couple of gems in there. The top 8 are all Robert Talbot
In the second row there's a Gieves & Hawkes a Dunhill and a blue label PRL.

I don't want to piece this out, just want to send it on its way to a new home. All twenty one are your for just the price of shipping. If no one claims them they are going to be donated at the end of the week.



CLAIMED


----------



## mreams99

Dmontez said:


> I've got 21 ties to pass along there's a couple of gems in there. The top 8 are all Robert Talbot
> In the second row there's a Gieves & Hawkes a Dunhill and a blue label PRL.
> 
> I don't want to piece this out, just want to send it on its way to a new home. All twenty one are your for just the price of shipping. If no one claims them they are going to be donated at the end of the week.


PM sent.


----------



## Dmontez

Pending payment

I now have some belts to pass along, these are all sized 38-40.

The first 5 are miscellaneous Nautica, Lacoste, and Columbia, but the last 4 are all Allen Edmonds belts, the two with the nickel buckles are slightly longer, and were only worn maybe twice.The two with the gold buckles are slightly shorter, and have more wear.

$25 takes the lot shipped to your door, I really don't want to split them up, just want to put them all in one box, and send them to their new home.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FALL/WINTER SHIRTS!*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brother 346 Cinnamon/Navy Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*I totally forgot about these; since it's almost winter,
I'll blow them out at $10 each - get a jump on your spring wardrobe!*

*SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue w/White,Pink & Green Stripe Oxford Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ Condition* (Laundry marks inside neck)
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton Oxford; Made in USA
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 17.5"
P2P: 24"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

*ROYAL STEWART TARTAN VEST*

100% wool, made for the Lord & Taylor men's shop. Five-button front with two pockets. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other flaws. Perfect for the holidays.

Tagged size L, fits more like a medium. Measures 20" pit to pit, 23" length.

*Asking $20 CONUS

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic American Plaid Jakcet!*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Dmontez

Since the ties, and belts went so well, lets try sweaters.

3PRL lightweight pima cottton sweaters vneck in XL, and an Old Navy striped cardigan also XL.

$20 and you get it shipped to your house anywhere in the US.


----------



## ATL

Bowtie lots!

Ben Silver, Vineyard Vines: $50 shipped










Brooks Brothers, Robert Kirk for Cable Car Clothiers, Beau Ties: $50 shipped










J Press York St., Carrot and Gibbs, Vingate PRL: $45 shipped










Take all 10 for $120 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING Half-Norfolk Shooting Jacket in Guncheck Tweed; MTM by Hickey-Freeman for Carroll & Co, Beverly Hills.*

*SUPERB HALF-NORFOLK SHOOTING JACKET IN GUNCHECK!*





*MTM by Hickey-Freeman for Carroll & Co., Beverly Hills

Made for one of the most prominent heart surgeons in Los Angeles.*​
This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Hickey-Freeman for Professor Vaughn Starnes, Distinguished Professor and Chair of the Department of Surgery at the University of Southern California, this was sold by--who else?--Carroll & Co. of Beverly Hills.

It's hard to know where to start describing this jacket, but let's start with the retail store. Founded in 1949 by Richard Carroll, a publicist at Warner Brothers, Carroll & Co. is THE place in Southern California to buy traditional Anglo-American menswear. Carroll started the store when he realized that there was a gap in the California menswear market as he was lamenting to his brother that they had to drive for hours to find Brooks Brothers button-down shirts. Tired of his complaining, his brother suggested that he open a store himself--and so he did.

Specializing in natural-shoulder jackets, Carroll deliberately capitalized on two things: The post-War love for all things British, and the growing admiration on elite California campuses for the East Coast "Ivy Look" that was just starting to move into the Golden Age. Carroll & Co. didn't misjudge the sartorial desires of Californians, and quickly became a favourite store for the movie industry--or, at least, those members of it that could afford the luxury goods that Carroll & Co. specialized in. Among the Holllywood set that Carroll & Co dressed were Jack Lemmon, Gene Kelly, and the director Billy Wilder, as well as the studio mogul Lew Wasserman. But Carroll & Co. didn't just appeal to movie people--they also dressed Ronald Reagan, as Governor, George McGovern, and Warren Christopher.

Unlike many traditional stores Carroll & Co are still going strong, despite the death of Richard Carroll in 2003. This jacket dates from 2002, and was one of the last that was sold under the leadership of Richard Carroll himself. It was made for Vaughn Starnes, one of the most prominent heart surgeons on the West Coast--and it is gorgeous!

Custom made by Hickey-Freeman, one of the most prominent of America's traditional clothiers, this beauty is a genuine Half-Norfolk shooting jacket, with all of the functionality and beauty of such jackets, when they are built to be used for their intended purpose, rather than as fashion items.

This jacket is cut from beautiful lighter-weight wool cloth in a gorgeously traditional guncheck pattern in a medley of browns and peat blacks, with an overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken russet. It features a proper half-belt at the back, as well as fully functional bi-swing shoulders for ease of movement when tracking game with your gun. It has three front pockets; the lower two are both bellows pockets, with patch flaps secured by buttons; the upper breast pocket is a complementary patch pocket, also with a flap secured by a button. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs, with four functional hand-sewn buttonholes. All f the buttons are natural horn in a colour that's perfect for the fabric. It has, as it correct with Half-Norfolks, a three button front and subtle darting; it also has the correct twin vents, which are secured on the inside with a lightweight interior lining strap to ensure that they remain closed while moving, but still allowing freedom of movement while shooting. The collar features a fully functional throat latch. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in Hickey-Freeman's signature lining.

This jacket is in absolutely STUNNING, As-New condition; it has no flaws anywhere. New, this cost in excess of $1000; as such, it's *a bargain at just $115, OR OFFER*, boxed and shipped in the United States. International inquiries are welcome, with Priority tracked and insured shipping at reduced cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers! 

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4 (Recall, this is a Half-Norfolk, and so the shoulders are cut for ease of movement)
Length BOC: 31 3/4







​


----------



## ATL

Bows are gone!

I wanted to see if there's interest here in this before I send it to ebay.

Three-piece Carroll & Co tweed suit. Measures out to a 38 S. *$175 shipped.*

Approximate deets:
Chest - 20
Sleeve - 23
Shoulder - 18
Length - 29ish

Pants are flat front and are about a 34-30.

These aren't the best pics in the world, but they should give you enough of an idea. Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## a pine tree

*Fall Closet Cleaning Sale:

*Feel free to make offers on anything!

*Oxblood Bostonian Impressions* 
Topy sole
Size 10.5 B

$17 > 13 OBRO

*SOLD*




























*US-made Polo winter-weight blue wool blazer*
3/2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30"

$55>45 OBRO

*SOLD*



















*Brooks Brothers*
2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 23.75"
Shoulder - 17.5"
BOC Length - 28"

$45>35>30>27 OBRO



















*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*
2 button

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30.5"

$39>29>25>23 OBRO



















*Brown Basketweave Harris Tweed*
2 button
Tagged 41R
Has a small moth nibble on the inner left sleeve and two pinhole-sized nibbles in the inner lining

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24"
Shoulder - 18.5"
BOC Length - 31"

$27>19>16 OBRO

*SOLD
*


















*Black Ralph Lauren Cashmere & Wool Overcoat*
3 button
Tagged 40R
Made in Italy

P2P - 24"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Shoulder - 20"
Length - 47"

*SOLD*



















*White Bonobos Point Collar Tailored Slim Fit Shirt*
Size 17/34

$20>14>12>10 OBRO



















*Pendleton Blackwatch Wool Trousers
*Size 36, fits true to size
36" waist
28" inseam with 2.5" to let out

*SOLD*



















Again, offers always welcome!


----------



## jogowill

*Need to clear out my closet!

$20 shipped for any of the below. $35 for two, $45 for three, $50 for all four.*

***

*Multi-Color Houndstooth Harris Tweed
*
Note: There is a plastic price tag thing (what is the word for that?) sticking out of one of the shoulders. I'll leave the removal to you.

Chest 21
Shoulder 17.5
Sleeve 23
Length 30.5



*Brown Herringbone Harris Tweed*

Slight damage to one of the sleeve buttons. See pictures.

Chest 20.5
Shoulder 17.5
Sleeve 22.25
Length 28.75






*Corbin in Navy Flannel*

Vent liner partially detached, but it is not at all visible. An easy (and optional) fix.

P2P: 20
Shoulder: 17.25
Sleeve: 24.25
Length (BoC): 28



*Lloyd & Haig Shell Cordovan PTBs*

Beaters but beauties.

Vintage PTBs with a beautiful patina. Some damage to leather with makeshift (yet sturdy) repairs by local cobbler. See pictures

Size 10.5 D*

*


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got a fun tie to unload - perfect for dog lovers. I'm using a stock photo now but will upload my own image tonight at home.

J. Crew tie from F/W 2004. Navy with scottie dogs. Length and width are traditional but I'll give exact specs this evening. USA made.

Asking $20 or offer shipped.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballmouse

2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in Size 31 M1P (white appears to be duck canvas) *$25 each + free shipping in US!
*


































2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in M1. Russet Brown is 31. Olive has no size. Appears to have a slightly higher rise than the brown, but with a slightly smaller waist.* $25 each + free shipping in US!

*


































Eddie Bauer Cotton Sweater. Made in USA. Size Small, but probably better for Large or XL. *$15 + free shipping in US!

*Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 34"
Length: 26"

















Vintage Alan Paine Lambswool Vests. Made in England. Size 38, although may work for Size 40. *$15 each + free shipping in US!

*Gray Chest: 19 3/4"
Gray Length: 26 1/2"

















Beige Chest: 20 1/4"
Beige Length: 26"


















Vintage Baracuta (Four Climes in the US due to licensing agreement with Van Heusen I believe). Made in England. Size 38. *$65 + free shipping in US!

*Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 32 1/4"
Length: 25"


















Lost Worlds A-1. Made in USA. Size 38. Only worn a few times. Has a small hole in the back of the collar (see photo). *$400 + free shipping in US!

*Shoulder: 17"
Chest: 20 1/2"
Sleeve: 32"
Length: 23 1/2"


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone interest in a PRL triple patch, 3/2 sack seersucker jacket in 42R? Happy to proxy for a reasonable profit with shipping included. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris

WillBarrett said:


> Anyone interest in a PRL triple patch, 3/2 sack seersucker jacket in 42R? Happy to proxy for a reasonable profit with shipping included.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, possibly depending on measurements. Please PM!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Perhaps the best Loden coat there is, period!*

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS LODEN COAT!*









In "Himalayan" cloth, made for Loden-Plankl of Vienna.​
This is certainly the most beautiful and luxurious loden coat that I've ever seen--and since WaterhollowTweed is based right by Princeton I've had plenty of opportunity to admire the gorgeous Lodens that are offered by Landau of Princeton, one of the few US stockists of genuine Loden coats. And this is better than any I have seen there!

But that's not surprising, because this coat was made for Loden Plankl of Vienna. Loden-Prankl has been in the Prankl family since it was founded in 1870--indeed, it's been at the same location Michaelplatz 6, right in the heart of old Vienna, since it was founded in 1870! Since its founding it has specialized in the very finest Austrian clothing for both men and women--as its name LODEN-Prankl suggests. This specialization has paid dividends--Loden-Prankl is now widely regarded as being the very BEST place in the world to buy loden and other traditional Austrian clothing. And while I can't attest personally to this comparative claim, I can attest to how wonderful Loden-Prankl is; on my recent trip to Vienna I spent quite some time admiring both the window displays, and then the wares inside. It really is a stunning store, and well worth a visit..... Although since the prices reflect both the quality of its wares and the august name of Loden-Prankl I suggest leaving your credit card at home, unless you really want to take out a second mortgage!

Since this was made for Loden-Prankl you know immediately that this is no run of the mill loden coat--not that there is such a thing, since garments made from loden cloth start at "excellent" in quality and rise from there!

This coat is made from the legendary "Himalaya" blend of 75% loden wool and 25% alpaca.

Loden cloth originated in the Austrian Tyrol, where it quickly became a favourite with hunters, shepherds, and others who spent a lot of time outdoors, owing to its water-resistant properties and the high degree of warmth that it gives relative to its weight. The fabric is produced from the coarse wool of Alpine mountain sheep which has a natural short pile; this is woven into a loose cloth which is then repeated dunked in cold mountain water, dried, then dunked again to shrink it and produce a lovely tight, warm, yet lightweight cloth that's extremely durable, supple, and windproof.

Alpaca, taken from the South American camelid the alpaca (obviously!) is a soft, durable, silky fibre that's extremely warm and durable. In Incan times it was reserved for royalty, and used to make "The Cloth of the Gods". The blend of loden and alpaca yields a stunningly soft, durable, luxurious cloth with a wonderful hand and drape--cloth that's worthy of a coat sold at Loden-Frankl.

The cost itself lives up to its cloth. Made by Salko, the premier makers of Loden coats (O'Connell's and Landau both carry Salko coats) and utterly traditional--Loden-Prankl make Langrock look dangerously fashionable and quite inexpensive!--this is a full-length classic loden coat. It fastens with four large leather-covered buttons in rich chestnut, perfectly complementing the classic loden green of the coat. The buttons have the utterly traditional and now extremely rare doubled leather shanks. The coat has two deep handwarmer pockets, and two ornamental chevron straps on the cuffs; these are secured with functyional buttonholes and, again, the classic leather covered and leather shanked buttons. The coat has the traditional Austrian collar, which can be secured upwards against wind with a functional throat latch.

The coat features the traditional almost full-length pleat at the back for ease of movement. It also features--and this makes it very rare and desirable indeed--Alpine sleeves. These area sleeves that are perfectly normal tubular sleeves BUT they have been designed so that there is a space under each arm where the sleeve does not attach to the body of the coat. This is intentional; it allows someone wearing this coat while climbing in the Alps the maximum amount of movement possible. If the sleeves were attached as normal this would restrict movement; this would never be a problem in normal life, but if you're climbing it could be. This also ensures perfect ventilation--ideal if you're exerting yourself climbing. To compensate for the absence of attachment under the arm the sleeves are attached with double seams at the top. The shoulders of this coat are roped, as is traditional and correct with lodenwear.

AND this coat has another rare feature--it has a button-in liner, quilted in the shoulder area for comfort and warmth, which allows this coat to be worn in a wide range of temperatures. The interior shell of the coat also has a zippered security pocket.

Oh yes--it carries a full range of traditional Austrian labels, attesting to its provenance as an Austrian made Himalaya coat, sold by Loden-Prankl of Vienna.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition--it might have never been worn. Given that the original cost of this coat would have been well into four figures--O'Connell's carries a more inexpensive version of this coat (with lower alpaca content and absent the desirability of Loden-Plankl provenance) at $1,200--it's a bargain at just* $195, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are very welcome, with reduced cost shipping available!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve; 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 45


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two Filson Tin Cloth Jackets!*

*I have two wonderful Filson Tin Cloth coats to pass on today--both of them from PRE-TAKEOVER FILSON! These are both in absolutely excellent condition; both are possibly unworn.*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with reduced shipping available!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) Filson Tin Cloth Cruiser*

*CLAIMED*

This is a PRE-TAKEOVER Filson item, made before Filson became fashion forward, with items like "Alaska Fit" jackets and slim-fit items, none of which would have been seen anywhere near Filson's original C19th customer base of Klondike gold prospectors, lumberjacks, ranchers, and farmers!

Filson opened in 1897, originally serving the men who flocked to the Klondike Gold Rush. Filson's clothes were first-rate; rugged, durable, and designed to be worn in the harshest of conditions in the Yukon of the C19th--a time when if your clothing failed to keep you warm and dry, you likely died. Filson's customers were not concerned about looking slim in their clothing--they were concerned about staying alive.

When the Gold Rush was over in 1899 Filson went from strength to strength, turning to outfit the loggers and lumberjacks working in the forests of the West. Again, rugged, durable, functional clothing was needed--Filson never carried a special "Tree Feller Slim Fit Jacket" in this ear--and Filson surged to fame with the design of the Cruiser; a jacket perfectly designed for timber cruisers and cut from heavy Mackinaw wool. The success of this inspired the Tin Cruiser--a serious piece of kit cut to the model of the classic Cruiser, but in Filson's abrasion-resistant, rain-repellent oil finish Tin Cloth--a material aptly named as it wears as sheet tin.

This jacket is a true American classic. But, in spite of being pre-takeover Filson this is still a very recent jacket--as you can tell from the fact that the tin cloth is still slightly moist to the touch from its finish.
This jacket is simply packed with features.The shoulder yoke and arms--where wear is hardest--are reinforced, and the closures on the pockets and down the front are all snaps, so that they are easy to use while wearing gloves. (And they won't freeze as a zipped could in frigid rain.) The snaps are all CC Filson branded. The jacket is packed with pockets for tools and kit, with four large utility pockets, a slotted front patch pocket, a further patch pocket, two handwarmer pockets, an interior utility pocket, and a full-length game/map pocket at the back that's accessible from both sides. The yoke is designed to provide an added layer of protection to the top set of pockets, as it comes down and just covers their openings. This is an extremely well-designed and functional coat!

PLEASE NOTE that the Cruisers that Filson (post-takeover) now offer are LETTER SIZED--S, M, L, and so on. This is accurately chest sized, and is a size 40. This is in absolutely excellent condition apart from the red X on the tag.

This letter-sized current garments retail for $330, plus shipping--so how about $95, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA for this no-longer available size sized Tin Cloth Cruiser in excellent condition.

*Model 60XL. Size 40. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2 (designed to be worn over a sweater or another jacket)
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30





         

*
2) Filson Tin Cloth Packer Coat--with the optional stud-in Mackinaw liner!*

Another offering from the pre-takeover Filson, this is, like the Tin Cruiser that I also have to offer, in excellent condition. Like the Tin Cruiser, this coat was sold by numerical size, while Filson's current offerings are now alpha sized. (Small, Large, X-Large, and so on.) If this jacket is your (proper, numerical) size, it will give you a much better fit than the current iteration of this jacket!

Filson considers this jacket to be one of its flagship models, and it's designed to give you some serious protection from the elements. This coat is cut from Filson's abrasion-resistent and rain-repellent Tin Cloth; it has two layers of this heavy-duty material on the shoulder yoke and on the arms, making this an extremely durable garment! This also features a loden green collar cut from Filson's famed Mackinaw wool. This coat also comes with the optional loden green Mackinaw wool snap in liner; the liner also has a deep interior utility pocket. The coat closes with Filson's snaps, all with the Filson logo, and it features a plethora of pockets--four bellows pockets (two with their closures given additional protection by the front of the shoulder yoke, as shown) a slotted patch pocket for small flashlights and tools, such as screwdrivers, two deep handwarmer pcokets, and, inside a deep utility pocket. This coat also features a pleated back vent and raglan shoulders for ease of movement and snap adjustable cuffs.

This coat was, of course, Made in the USA--remember, this is a pre-takeover Filson, before the advent of widespread offshoring. It's in absolutely excellent condition, the only minor cosmetic flaw being the slight white bloom from the wax, as shown--this will fade and then vanish with use.

This jacket retails for $430 without the liner; the liner is an additional $175. So, how about $145 for jacket and liner, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? 

*Model 21. Tagged size 40. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2 (this is cut for layering)
Sleeve: c. 34 1/4. 
Shoulder: NA (Raglan sleeves)
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE Classic Biker Jacket! *

*SCHOTT PERFECTO, Size 38. *





*AS NEW CONDITION!*​
The Schott Perfecto is THE classic motorcycle jacket. First designed in 1928 by Irving Schott, the Schott motorcyle jacket was first sold at a Harley Davidson dealership in Long Island for the princely sum of $5.50.

This jacket was branded "Perfecto"--as were all of Schott's leather jackets at the time, both for the connotations of the name and also because this happened to be Irving's favourite cigar. The motorycle jacket became so popular that it established Schott as the premier makers of biker jackets. As Schott became famous for their biker jackets, the brand "Perfecto" became associated with just this jacket in Schott's range--and so this jacket acquired the distinction of being THE "Perfecto".

The Perfecto quickly established itself as a classic biker jacket, primarily for its sheer functionality. The asymmetrical zipper provided more protection against the elements than the standard straight run zipper, and its asymmetry made it easier to open and close while on a bike. The zippered sleeves similarly provided protection against the elements, while the snap-down collars ensured that they wouldn't flap at high speed. The insulated quilted lining provides warmth, and ensures that the sleeves are easy to slide on and off. The belt ensured that the jacket fit tightly at the waist--again, important when riding--and also ensured that the jacket could be held shut if one wished to open it for ventilation. The back panel was large, for ease of movement, and featured bi-swing panels, further reducing the constriction of the jacket. And the jackets all featured the signature underarm football panels with grommets for ventilation and the useful zipped pockets on the outside, so that the jacket could fit snugly without your wallet causing it to bulge and fit loosely.

The interior also features a large interior map pocket.

The Perfecto soared in popularity with the 1954 movie "The Wild One", with Brando perched on his bike with his customized Perfecto...a look that immediately appealed to every teenage rebel, and that led to a decrease in Perfecto sales as High Schools across the country banned the jacket!
The Perfecto's image of rebelliousness received a further boost in popularity when it was adopted by the punk movement, an adoption that can be credited to the first real punk band The Ramones, with their fast, relentless songs of just around three minutes.

And, as you'd expect for a jacket designed to protect a biker from crashes at speed, the Perfecto is a seriously sturdy jacket, designed to last for decades of hard use--just getting better as the patina increases.
This jacket has no patina--in fact, it's in AS NEW condition, with the exception of a pinhead sized white dot above the change pocket. It even has the original inspection ticket inside the change pocket! Cut from "U. S. sourced, drum dyed, hand cut, heavyweight, full aniline cowhide" (according to Schott!) this is the classic model, 118--for many, this IS the Perfecto.

This jacket currently starts at $760, retail, and so this one in AS NEW condition is an *absolute steal at just $225, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged Size 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4 (remember, this is supposed to be your "second skin" when zippered!)
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length (BOC): 23 (closer to 24 from seam)


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC SHEARLING COAT--Rare Smaller Size!*

*CLASSIC SHEARLING COAT!*







*Made in England for Herren Globus, Switzerland.*​
This is absolutely lovely--judging by the condition I suspect that this has never been worn. Indeed, I only realized that this has handwarmer pockets by accident as they are still lay so closely to the seams that they're very hard to see--an indicator that no-one has kept their hands in them, or else they'd have pulled away slightly from the sides.

This is a classic shearling coat, cut from ligher weight Californian Spring lambskin, with all of the features that you'd expect in a coat of this quality. This is a double-breasted coat for extra warmth, and has a six button front; all of the buttonholes are reinforced for longevity. The coat features the traditional oversized collar, and traditional gauntlet cuffs. All of the external seams are lapped and double stitched. It features two deep handwarmer pockets on the front seams--these are the pockets that I couldn't initially find!--and a single centre hook vent. The shearing is wonderfully soft and luxurious, and the sleeves are both lined in it, as is the body of the coat. The coat is the classic shearling color of dark wild honey.

This was Made in England for Herren Globus, the upscale men's clothiers of Bern and Zurich, Switzerland. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a bargain at just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

This is a rare smaller size! Measurements:

Chest: 21 (please note that the shearling on this coat is not thick and fluffy!)
Shoulder: 18
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Length: 33 1/2 (measured from the collar seam)
Length: 32 (measured from the bottom of the collar at the back)


----------



## NicholasJenkins

Your PM mailbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

NicholasJenkins said:


> Your PM mailbox is full.


Thank you! It's now cleared--let the deluge begin!


----------



## Ekphrastic

Tweedy, dude. Stop. Just, you know, stop. I've already blown the Christmas budget and then that Loden--I'm going to call it the Green Fairy.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's an out of season but somewhat coveted item. Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 sack seersucker jacket with triple patch pockets. Size is 42R Custom Fit which means a slightly roomy 40R with longer sleeves. Sleeves have working surgeons' cuffs, too. Two small spots on back as noted.

Asking $45 or offer - talk to me soon and I'll have it in tomorrow afternoon's mail for you.

Thanks!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*1954 Southwick Tweed, made for The Andover Shop, Mass.!*







*This is a wonderful jacket, with a wonderful provenance!*​The Andover Shop was founded in 1948 in Andover, Mass., with an eye to selling traditional American clothing to the clientele of nearby Philips Academy. (A second shop was opened in 1953, by Harvard--for obvious reasons.) They also make bespoke and offer MTM clothing--like this wonderful jacket, which was made by Southwick and completed on 21st October, 1954.

Despite being over 60 years old this jacket could easily pass as being one made in the 1990s, and carefully looked after. (Note that from my perspective a jacket made in the 1990s is something that's fairly recent!) It's in absolutely excellent condition--as you'd expect, since someone who buys bespoke at The Andover Shop is likely to be someone who cares about clothes, and looks after them; and well-made tweeds repay care with considerable longevity!

And this jacket is wonderful. The tweed is absolutely beautiful. At first sight, it appears to be a dark brown herringbone with vertical striping in rich dark chestnut. However, closer examination reveals that the tweed consists of herringbone striping with the differing diagonals both different lengths and separated by the vertical striping--a lovely, classic, yet rare tweed.

Cut as a sack--undarted--as you'd expect from The Andover Shop, this is not a 3/2 jacket. Instead, it has a three button front with just the HINT of a lapel roll at the top button. It has two button cuffs, period-correct narrow lapels, a lapped central seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a beautiful yellow lining with red and Royal blue neats. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

Asking just $65, or offer, shipped in the USA--a steal for a jacket of this beauty, quality, and with this provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Unworn, with original hanger, in cashmere-wool blend! Size c.46L.*

*UNWORN PAL ZILERI WITH ORIGINAL HANGER!*



*Cashmere and Wool Blend!*​
This is a STUNNING jacket! Cut from an Italian-milled fabric that's a blend of wool (95%) and cashmere (5%) the drape and hand of the fabric are beautiful. It's also lightweight enough to serve as a summer office jacket, and could readily carry you through both Fall and Spring.

The quality of construction of the jacket fully lives up to the quality of its cloth; it is fully canvassed and beautifully cut; it is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features both three button cuffs and a three button front. It has subtle darts. It is fully lined.

This jacket is NEW, and UNWORN. All of the front pockets are still basted shut, and it comes complete with its original inspection tag in the inside pocket, and its original spare button in a small packet in the inside pocket. It also comes complete with its original Pal Zileri hanger! It was, of course, Made in Italy.

SInce this is new and unworn it is in absolutely excellent condition. *Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Turnbull & Asser Jacket in cashmere and wool, with working cuffs!*

GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool. 



*WORKING CUFFS!*​
This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at *just $50, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC TWEEDS! Sizes 36 - 48.*

*I have LOTS of wonderful tweeds to pass on today--including beauties from J. Press, stunning Harris Tweeds in rare patterns and colourways, Tartans, Plaids, and a Half-Norfolk!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA on everything; International inquiries are also welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!*

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Lovely Half-Norfolk Jacket by Banana Republic.*

This is a lovely jacket--I was surprised that it was by Banana Republic! Cut from a lovely classic brown herringbone tweed with vertical chestnut stripes, this is a nice example of the Half-Norfolk jacket. It features two flapped bellows pockets at the front, a functional throat latch, and a half-belt at the back, which covers the gathered back pleating. It has a three button front--correct for a Half-Norfolk--and four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and fully lined. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31





       

*
2) BEAUTIFUL and RARE Plaid Harris Tweed Jacket in superb condition!*

This is absolutely wonderful--and extremely rare! Muted plaid Harris Tweeds are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely wonderful example. being a beautiful medley of autumnal earth tones, in chestnut, conker, bracken, and slate. My pictures really do NOT do this gorgeous tweed justice at all!

This jacket is a contemporary two-button model with a single centre vent and a full lining. It is in absolutely superb condition; I believe that it has never been worn, as the basting thread in the front pockets is still present, although it has been cut for use. This jacket was made by Jos. A. Banks--although you'd never be able to tell this from its beauty!

*Asking just $39

Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 31 1/2



      

*
3) NWT (or, some tags!) BEAUTIFUL Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed with vertical striping!*

This is a beauty! This jacket is new and unworn; it still carries one of its original store tags attached to the inner hem, and all of the exterior pockets are basted shut.

The tweed on this jacket is wonderful--a lovely dark charcoal grey herringbone, accented with classic Harris 
vertical striping in forest green, Royal Blue, and dark chestnut; the tweed is heather-flecked throughout with berry red and forest green. This is a truly lovely tweed, and my pictures don't do it justice at all!

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It has leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons; it is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent, and was Made in the USA. It has no maker's labels, but this is a truly lovely new tweed, and so a bargain at just

*$50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30







  

*4) CLASSIC Old-School Jos. A. Banks 3/2 sack herringbone tweed*

Please don't confuse this with the current offerings from Jos. A Banks; this dates from its "Red Label" era, when it was a worthy rival to Brooks--and when Brooks was generally much better than it now is, too!

This is a classic 3/2 sack in brown and tan herringbone--if you don't have one of these in your wardrobe, you should! This has a very high lapel roll--almost a 2.5/3--with a lovely liquid roll. This features the classic two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half canvassed, Made in the USA, and has its original hang-tag intact. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $29, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



     

*5) Classic Grey Herringbone Tweed by GANT--with PATCH POCKETS!*

*RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is a lovely classic grey herringbone tweed--a staple of the classic wardrobe! Union made in the USA, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as leather-covered and metal-shanked buttons. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, apart from slight rumpling from storage which will come out easily with steaming or hanging, and a bargain at just

*$35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 31



    

*6) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*7) VINTAGE Haggar Tweed with PATCH POCKETS!*

*SMALLER SIZE! *

Normally, I don't bother with Haggar items; frankly, they're just not worth it. But this lovely VINTAGE Haggar is a different matter entirely! Just as vintage JCPenney can give current Brooks a run for its money, and a vintage Sears Hercules leather jacket is highly desirable while their current offerings are, well, not, this lovely vintage jacket is far superior to the current Haggar line.

Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in a medly of browns, creams, and lichen greens, that's fairly lightweight, this jacket is half-lined and features patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. It also has a lovely vintage Haggar label! It was of course, Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good condition--there's no flaws, but I'm cautious with vintage items, and it could use a dry clean to freshen it up. As such, it's a bargain *at $29, or offer.

Tagged 38--but recall that this is a VINTAGE 38!. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





     

*8) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

The English Shop was one of the Big Four Ivy Style clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age, and this lovely jacket by Linett, one of the great unsung makers of Ivy League clothing.

This jacket features a lovely Glen Plaid in shades of dove grey and light blue. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are horn, and all are original to the jacket.

This was, of course, Made in the USA. It does need a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some minor watermarking in the lining at the back, as shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2





  

*9) CLASSIC J. Press tweed 3/2 sack.*

My pictures really don't do this jacket justice--it's an absolute beauty! Cut from a wonderfully sturdy tweed in a classic brown "broken bone" herringbone pattern with subtle vertical stripes of moss green and russet that blend beautifully into the base fabric, this is a classic J. Press 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single centre hook vent, with a lapped horizontal vent seam. It also features two button cuffs, as you'd expect! It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely beautiful condition apart from a slight rub in the lining near one of the interior pockets, as shown--I suspect that this was worn very rarely, if at all.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 3/4







    

*10) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*

At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $27, or offer.

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30



   

*11) WONDERFULLY BOLD Red Plaid Hacking Jacket*

*I can't promise anything, but almost every woman who's seen this has loved it!* 

This is terrific! A seriously bold jacket in red, cream, and black plaid, this beauty was from the Johnny Carson line of clothing produced by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx from 1970 until its demise in 1985, when the catalog-only line was closed. Named for Johnny Carson of The Tonight Show, this clothing line was in its time as popular as Johnny was... Not the least as he often mentioned it on the show itself.

This jacket is cut as a sack hacking jacket, with twin vents and slanted hacking pockets. It is half-canvassed, half-lined, features a two button front, and has no darting at all. It was Union made in the USA, and would be in Excellent condition if it didn't need a dry clean to freshen it up..... I have full provenance on this jacket, and so know that it's had one owner, and has been hanging in his cedar closet since 1987!
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31



     

*12) Blackwatch Jacket by Bill's of Princeton.*

This is a lovely classic Blackwatch jacket from Bill's of Princeton! Half-canvassed and half lined, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single centre vent, and two button cuffs. It would make a lovely holiday jacket!

It does have some very minor flaws: It's missing a cuff button, and the front buttons (by Waterhouse) are not the same set as the cuff buttons--although they are in the same colour tone and crested, so this isn't obvious. It also has a few patches of surface schmaltz, which will come out with a dry clean. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition, but could easily be made Excellent with a dry clean and a replacement button, and so this is a steal at

*just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





     

*13) LOVELY VINTAGE American Plaid Jacket*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from wonderfully thick and comfortable woolen cloth, the colourway and patterning of this jacket are quintessentially American--a lovely plaid with a base of very light tea rose lavendar with checking in cream, slate, and black. The jacket is half canvassed and half lined, with a twin vent. It has an ornamental ticket pocket, and the buttons are all metal shanked. It is a contemporary two button closure, and has subtle darting. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





     

*14) GORGEOUS Tartan 3/2 sack Jacket*

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! Cut from a lighter-weight wool, this jacket is absolutely perfect for the holiday season--especially since the weight of the cloth is such that you won't die of heat exhaustion in a crowded indoor social gathering! The tartan of this jacket is beautiful; a tartan very similar to Blackwatch as the base, with a bold gorse yellow overcheck, this is a perfect tartan for a jacket! The cut and construction of the jacket does justice to the beauty of the cloth; it's a classic 3/2 sack, with a single centre vent; it is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features brass buttons for the correct degree of formality--and, of course, carries two to each cuff. It was Union Made in the USA.

This has some very minor rubbing on the cuff buttons, some minor sag to the leading edge of the right-hand interior pocket, and a very minor rub to the tip of one cuff (all shown), and so this is in Very Good/excellent condition. *As such, it's a bargain at just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4



     

*15) 36S Brooks Brothers herringbone with overcheck

RARE SMALLER SIZE! *

This is a lovely gem of a jacket in a rare smaller size! Cut from a lighter weight cloth in Spring green herringbone with beautiful overchecking in bracken, russet, and black, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 36S. Measurements*:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 7/8
Length: 28 1/2





    

*16) Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jacket. Wool-silk blend.*

*RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Cut from a lovely pale green broken bone herringbone cloth in a lighter-weight blend of 60% wool, 40% silk, this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features three button cuffs. It has a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA. It's in excellent condition, except for some minor ink spotting on the interior lining of one of the pockets, and a tiny rub on the tip of one cuff; this is accordingly in Very Good/Excellent condition. There's no readable size label, but this is the same size range as jacket (10), above.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/4



     

*
17) MADE IN IRELAND--Blarney Woolen Mills Glen Plaid Tweed*

This is a lovely jacket! Made in Ireland by Blarney Woollen Mills--the people mainly famous for their Aran sweaters and scarves--this lovely jacket is a classic muted glen plaid, with the base being dark greys and peats, and the accent lines being Royal Blue, Moss Green, and chestnut. This jacket has a lot of attention to detail--the stitching on the faux buttonholes is dark green, appropriately enough for an Irish jacket, and the buttons have a subtle green hue!

This is cut as a classic contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at *just $27, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



    

*
18) VINTAGE 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid from Lit Brothers of Philadelphia. RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

Lit Brothers of Philadelphia opened in 1891, and was one of the main department stores in the city until it closed in 1977. It positioned itself as a cheaper alternative to Gimbel's and Wanamaker's, but the quality of its wares were no less high--as it shown by this wonderful 3/2 sack jacket in Glen Plaid!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack this jacket dates from the early 1960s, but is still utterly wearable--this was built to last! Cut from a medium-heavy tweed the colourway and patterning of this jacket are lovely--a classic glen plaid in mossy brown and black with dark crimson berry overchecking. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs--as you'd expect. This jacket has a single center hook vent. It is in Very Good condition--it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is a fray patch in the lining on the right hand side, as shown--this could be easily patched cheaply by a dry cleaner tailor.

*Please note that this is in a rare smaller size!

Asking just $27, or offers.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2







  

*19) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32





   

*20) The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in Glen Plaid*

The English Shop was one of the Big Four Ivy Style clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age, and this lovely jacket by Linett, one of the great unsung makers of Ivy League clothing.

This jacket features a lovely Glen Plaid in shades of dove grey and light blue. It is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are horn, and all are original to the jacket.

This was, of course, Made in the USA. It does need a press and a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some minor watermarking in the lining at the back, as shown. As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Belts, buckles, and suspenders! *

*I have some wonderful accessories to pass on today, including two pairs of Albert Thurston suspenders, a Brooks Brothers sterling silver slide buckle and snakeskin belt strap, and a belt in lizard!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) Brooks Brothers Engine Turned Silver Buckle.*

The engine-turned silver buckle is an Ivy classic; the only debate over it is whether you should buy yours from Tiffany's or Brooks Brothers. And if choose Brooks Brothers, here's a buckle for you! This is a classic engine-turned sterling silver buckle with a cartouche for engraving; here, this has been used to engrave "BAB". This buckle shows minor signs of wear commensurate with use. It's stamped "Brooks Brothers" and "Sterling" on the reverse. It measures 1 7/8" by 1 1/4", and is in Very Good condition. *Asking just $39, or offer, shipped in the USA.*



 

2) Brooks Brothers snakeskin belt strap. Lined with cowhide for durability, this is the perfect strap for the engine turned slide buckle, above. This is Made in the USA, and is marked size 36; it measures 39 1/4" long by 1" wide. It has some minor rubbing on both the front and the underside, where it would encounter the buckle. This is in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $29, or offer.

     

3) GORGEOUS W. Kleinberg lizard belt. Kleinberg make superb, classic belts from exotic skins; these are sold in their flagship store in Atlanta, or at stores such as Bloomingdale's. This is in excellent condition, and would retail for $175. It measures 37" by 1 1/8". Made in the USA. Absolutely beautiful! Asking just $45, or offer.



   

*
4) ALBERT THURSTON of London braces/suspenders.*

Albert Thurston have been selling braces (suspenders, in American!) since their founding in 1820; at the Great Exhibition in London in 1851 they received an Honourable Mention for the quality of their products--an accolade that they still deserve today!

Both pairs of braces are in excellent condition; both were Made in England.

*Asking just $18 each pair, or $30 for both, shipped in the USA!*



*Suspenders A*: Black with natural branch motif.

  

*Suspenders B*: Pale yellow with blue dots.


----------



## TweedyDon

*HATS!*

*]I have a whole slew of wonderful classic hats to pass on today, including Harris & Donegal tweed hats and caps, a vintage glengarry, a wonderful stalking hat by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!]*

1) CLASSIC Irish Donegal tweed walking hat. This is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with berry red, pumpkin orange, gorse yellow, and Eske river blue. This was Made in Ireland, and is in excellent condition. Interior circumference measures 23 1/4. Asking just $22





 

2) Beautiful Donegal tweed walking hat, in blackwatch colouring. Made in Ireland, this is a beautiful and rare walking hat! In excellent condition. Size S. Interior circumference 22 1/4. Asking just $22



   

3) Scala cap. Excellent condition. Interior: 22 3/4. Asking just $12



 

5) VINTAGE Glengarry cap--with optional peak! At first, this presents as a standard military-drab Glengarry. However, it's arranged so that it can easily covert to a peaked cap. This is the first hat I've seen like this, and I've love any information that anyone might have concerning what the insignia is (Swiss ARmy?), what this style of hat is called, and what vintage it might be. (I believe that it might be Second War issue; if not, likely no later than 1950s.) It's in very Good/Excellent condition, is a size 59--and a steal at just $22





   

5) VINTAGE LL Bean fur hat. This carries the desirable script signature that denotes Bean at its height. This is in excellent condition, but I do not believe that it's real fur! Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior circumference 23 1/4. Asking just $18



 

7) Harris Tweed newsboy cap. Absolutely beautiful, this is a truly classic cap in a lovely and rare barleycorn Harris tweed in shades of moss and sepia. This features a snap bill, and is in excellent condition, with the exception of a former owner's name inside. This was Made in England. Size XL; this measures c. 23 1/4". Asking just $22.



     

8) Vintage Millar's of Ireland Tweed walking hat. Lovely vintage label! Made in Ireland. Very Good condition. Asking just $18 Interior: 22 5/8.





9) Pendleton tartan cap. Made in the USA. Interior: 22. very Good condition. Asking just $12



  

10) SOLD Vintage Tweed multipanel newsboy cap. Made in Scotland by Ballentyne. Size 7. Very Good condition--some minor discoloration to the interior sweatband, as shown--and absolutely beautiful! Asking just $18





  

11) Classic Harris Tweed Cap in blue-grey slate herringbone. Very recent, this is in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Size 7. Asking just $20





 

12) Scottish tweed Country hat. Made by Jack Gelfer in Strathclyde, Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior: 22 1/4. Asking just $18



  

13) WONDERFUL! A classic and rare Stalking hat. The interior label is all but destroyed, but close examination shows that this was made by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers. The exterior shell is in excellent condition; the only damage is to the interior label, and this could easily be repaired. This is thus in overall Very Good condition. Interior: 23. Asking just $20


----------



## TweedyDon

*17 CLASSIC COATS! New additions, and price drops on previously listed items!*

*I have a series of wonderful classic coats to pass along today--including a vintage Abercrombie & Fitch suede safari jacket, two lovely Chesterfields, a wonderful Great Western Mackinaw coat, a leather jacket from Brooks Brothers, vintage topcoats, and more!*

*PLEASE NOTE THAT IF A COAT HAS BEEN PREVIOUSLY LISTED IT APPEARS HERE WITH A REDUCTION IN PRICE!* 

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LOVELY Coat with "Timme Tuft" Alpaca Pile lining and collar! *

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition! The interior is lined with "Timme Tuft" pure Alpaca pile; the collar is also pure alpaca. This makes this a very warm and comfortable coat indeed--and one that is healthier than any shearling coat, if the 1940s ad. for Timme Tuft shown below is to be believed!

The exterior of the coat is no less impressive than the wonderful lining. Although there is no fabric content listed the shell is extremely soft, which makes me think that is is likely a wool-alpaca blend--although I cannot be certain here. The coat features two deep handwarmer pockets, ornamental buttons and straps on the cuffs, and a twin rear vent. It has a three button front, raglan sleeves, and a deep interior security pocket This was Union Made in the USA, likely in the 1960s... But you can't tell this from the condition of the coat, which is absolutely superb; it might as well have been purchased last week!

*This is a really beautiful coat, and a steal at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: c. 34 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeves.
Length: 33 1/4







     

*2) VINTAGE WIndowpane Topcoat. Beautiful condition!*

This is lovely! The cloth is a classic grey with miniature windowpane overchecking in charcoal--a quintessential look from the 1950s and 1960s. The coat is lined in a complementary dark loden green in "Midtown Satin" rayon. The cloth is lighter-weight than usual, making this perfect for today's climate-controlled commutes. The coat has two deep front exterior pockets, and a deep interior security pocket. It has lovely narrow lapels, appropriate for the middle of the last century, a lapped center seam down the back, and a single hook vent. It has raglan sleeves. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 34 (+1 3/4) (measured like a shirt) 
Shoulder: NA
Length: 39 1/4





      

*3) Chesterfield topcoat by F. R. Tripler.*

This a true Ivy classic! Founded in 1883, F. R. Tripler & Co of Madison Avenue New York was one of THE most traditional clothing stores in Manhattan, making Brooks Brothers look positively racy. Indeed, so iconic was Tripler's that in the movie *Cosmopolitan* one of the utterly WASPy characters recommends Tripler's as the best place to buy proper evening wear.... and what better coat to don over your black tie than a classic Chesterfield?

Just as Tripler's was an iconic store, so too is the Chesterfield an iconic topcoat. A classic wardrobe staple from the 1920s to today, the Chesterfield is characterised by its lack of darting; a characteristic that it now shares with many other types of topcoats, but which was highly innovative when it was first designed in the mid C19th as a reaction to the highly shaped coats that were then in vogue.

This Chesterfield is a true beauty. Cut from classic wool tweed in a dark charcoal herringbone, it features the classic velvet collar that gives an air of both loucheness and elegance to the wearer. It is fastened with three buttons, and has a concealed placket to ensure that its silhouette is elegantly sleek. This cuffs of this coat feature four ornamental buttons. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed, and features a single center hook vent. It was made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

A Chesterfield from Tripler's is a rare treat, and so this is* a steal at just $79, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 48





    

*4) WONDERFUL Vintage "Great Western" Jacket!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and if it were smaller and fit me it wouldn't be here! Likely dating from the 1960s this is a classic and utterly wearable piece of Americana, being a thick and wonderfully warm wool Rancher coat in a bold Western plaid in grey, cream, moss and peat. It features two deep slanted and flapped pockets on the front and a classic faux-fur collar, as well as oversized buttosn fro ease of closure when it's bitterly cold on the prairie. The cuffs have functional cuff strapsn to tighten the cuffs against the cold. It features a quilted lining for warmth. The collar is designed to stand up, and there is a locker loop on one side and a button on the other so that it can be fastened into place.

This was sold by Gimbels, which closed in 1987 and was famous for having the largest Thanksgiving Day parade in the country.

This was, of course, made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; a very, very small moth nibble on the top of one sleeve, as shown, and one of the buttons for the left cuff strap is missing; this could be easily replaced.

*Asking just $45.

This is tagged 46. Measurements:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 35 1/2





        

*5) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is lovely! Although this lacks any identifying labels, this coat was clearly Made in the USA sometime in the 1960s; it has a classic 1950s/1960s cut, with wonderfully high, narrow lapels and a sleek silhouette. The colouring of the tweed is also classically late 1950s 1960s, being a herringbone in dark brown and black; the sort of muted color combination that was typical of the mid-century.

This coat has a classic three button front with a concealed placket to ensure a sleek silhouette. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The two slash front pockets can either be used to reach through the coat to your jacket pocket, or else used as deep pockets in their own right.

This coat has no damage of any sort, but I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 39







  

*6) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch Suede Safari Jacket.*

This is NOT from the current teenager-mall iteration of Abercrombie & Fitch; this is from the OLD SCHOOL version of Abercrombie & Fitch (i.e., before 1977, when it filed for bankruptcy) that was a very serious outfitting store--it was Abercrombie & Fitch that sold Hemingway the gun that he used to kill himself, although I'm not sure that that's a selling point! It does illustrate, however, that in its previous life A&F was a very serious store indeed, producing first-rate clothing for safaris and other rugged outdoor sports.

This safari jacket is no exception. Cut from lovely honey-toned suede this features four patch flapped pockets on the front; the two lower pockets are bellows pockets, while the two top pockets have reverse pleats for expansion. Each of the pockets is secured by a button. The front is fastened by six large buttons, as well as a belt that is secured by D-rings. The cuffs are secured by buttons also; the sleeves feature lapped seams. The jacket is unvented, and fully lined. It carries the classic green-on-black old-school Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket is in Good/Very Good condition. The suede is still nice and supple, but it has the usual scuffs and marks that suede always collects. There is a slight hole by one of the front buttons as shown; this can't be seen when worn. One of the loops for the belt is starting to become detached, and could use some attention.

This is the sort of jacket that Hemingway would have worn, sold by a retailer he patronized--how far has the A&F name fallen!

*Asking just $49, or offer--a steal for this jacket!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



        

*7) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Tweed topcoat in West of England cloth*

Dunn & Co. of England are among the stalwart makers of tweed clothing; their heyday was in the 1950s and 1960s, when their heavyweight tweed offerings became justly recognized as reprsenting superb value for money as well as evincing a particular form of British country style. So well known were they for their tweeds that no American academic visiting England could return without having bought at least one Dunn tweed jacket or coat!

This classic topcoat shows why Dunn were so well known. Dating from the 1960s judging by the classic vibrant 1960s lining and the muter earth tones of the tweed itself, this wonderful coat is cut from extremely hard-wearing and classic West of England tweed. The colourway and patterning f the tweed is wonderful, being a classic shepherd's check in tones of moss, light tan, and golden bracken.

It also has a lovely vintage Dunn & Co label, noting that they cater to clients in both London *and "the provinces"! 

The coat features raglan sleeves for ease of movement, a three button front closure, and deep slash handwarmer pockets. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. As is often the case with British coats it eschews buttons on the cuffs as unnecessary; it has a single centre vent. The lining is wonderfully 1960s... But, alas, it has multiple frays. These should be patched, but this would be an easy and cheap job. (Or you could have the lining replaced, but why would you want to lose it?) Given this, this coat is in very Good condition only--the tweed itself is in excellent condition--and so this is just $45, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 35 1/2 (+2 1/4) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 41







      

*8) Brooks Brothers Leather Jacket*

Although this was sold by the current iteration of Brooks Brothers "346" line this is a very nice jacket indeed! It's cut from lovely soft leather that I suspect is lambskin. This has two deep handwarmer pockets on the exterior, and a deep zipped security pocket on the interior. It has a zip-in liner (made from polyester and rayon), and all of the zips move fluidly; they are all YKK. The cuffs are secured by snaps. This jacket does have some surface scuffs and flaws, as shown, and the linings of both of the handwarmer pockets need repair--unless you're just going to use them as handwarmer pockets, in which case the lining tears can be ignored! The cuffs also have minor rubbing at the hems.

This jacket is in Good, wearable condition--a perfect beater jacket that's lovely and comfortable!
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Sized XL. Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 26 1/4
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





       

*9) 38S Classic Grey Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is a lovely, classic, grey herringbone tweed topcoat! It has a standard three button closure, three button pockets, and a single center vent. It is subtly darted to give it a sleek silhouette, and features four very deep interior pockets, so all of your items will be very secure! Very well made in Czechoslovakia--which dates it, as that country no longer exists!--this is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, since it contains both its original inspection tag as well as the original spare swatch of cloth for use if any repairs are needed, and the original two spare buttons, I would venture to guess that this was worn rarely, if at all.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 38S. Measures*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 40 1/2



    

*10) MADE IN ITALY Waxed Cotton Jacket*

Just to break up the parade of topcoats and overcoats, here's something completely different--a Made in Italy waxed cotton coat! Made by "Island Jackets" and billed as being for extreme cold weather protection (something that I am doubtful is true), this is a lovely jacket that's rather a cross between a Barbour and a LL bean Field Jacket. The waxed cotton outer shell is 94% cotton and 5% resin, which no doubt makes for a shell that is more water resistant than those of Barbour--although this is rather "crinkly" as a result.

The jacket features deep lamb chop pockets, like a Bean Field jacket, which are located just above the deep expandable flapped pockets on the front. This jacket features a right-hand shooting patch on the shoulder, a corduroy collar, and a twin vent; this can be fastened shut with snaps. The cuffs can be buttoned shut. The interior is quilted, and features a deep zippered security pocket. The throat features a fully functional throat latch.

This jacket does have a few minor flaws, which add to its character. It has some minor scuffs and staining, especially around the bellows pockets and near the cuffs, and it has a small snag hole near the right hand cuff. At first I also thought that it was missing a button from each of the bellows pockets flaps, but close inspection reveals that it only came with one button each side, despite having two buttonholes! As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so it priced very reasonably at just $32, or offer.

*Tagged 56 (US 46), this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2





      

* 11) Brooks Brothers Formal Chesterfield Topcoat. (ALMOST NWT!)*

The Chesterfield is an iconic topcoat. A classic wardrobe staple from the 1920s to today, the Chesterfield is characterised by its lack of darting; a characteristic that it now shares with many other types of topcoats, but which was highly innovative when it was first designed in the mid C19th as a reaction to the highly shaped coats that were then in vogue.

This example is an absolute beauty! Made by Brooks Brothers, this is cut from solid dark charcoal woolen cloth--the most formal of cloths for a Chesterfield. The wool is extremely soft and luxurious, giving this coat a beautiful hand and drape--indeed, so soft is this that it could pass as cashmere. The cloth is perfectly complemented by the beautiful velvet collar, which together with the classic peak lapels provides an air of aristocratic elegance to the wearer, even if this is casually slung over an Aran sweater and a pair of jeans.

The coat is fully lined and fully canvassed, and has a single center vent. The two front pockets are both deep and secure, and the right-hand one features an interior change pocket.

With the exception of a tiny rub on the velvet collar on the left-hand side--something you'd likely not notice unless it was pointed out--this coat is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, it comes complete with its original cardboard sleeve tag, included in the interior pocket--which indicates that this coat was worn very sparingly, if at all.

Union Made in the USA, and likely dating from the late 1980s to early 1990s, judging by the script on the sleeve tag, this is a wonderful, classic piece of clothing, at a steal at just $95, or offer.

*Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 43 1/2







     

*12) GORGEOUS Vintage BURBERRY Tweed Overcoat!*

This is absolutely wonderful--although I must confess that I have a serious weakness for these vintage Burberry tweed overcoats, as every single one that I've seen has been incredibly sturdy and beautifully tailored from very, very serious tweed.... The Platonic Form of the tweed overcoat!

This is no exception. Cut from a wonderfully thick, heavy, and warm heavyweight tweed in a classic vintage colourway of black and brown herringbone this coat is cut with raglan sleeves for ease of movement. This has a four button fastening in the front, and demi-peak lapels, as is appropriate for a heavy tweed overcoat. This is half-lined--showing off the superb construction that would otherwise be hidden by the lining--and features a single center vent. The seams along the arms and down the center of the back are thickly lapped. The cuffs feature adjustable straps to secure your wrists against the wind; all of the original buttons on the cuffs and the straps are intact. The coat features two very well designed slash pockets on the front; these are designed so that you can either use them as deep handwarmer pockets, or else reach through them to access the pockets of any jacket that you might be wearing underneath. Both of the original buttons to fasten these pockets closed are intact.

This coat also features a lovely vintage Burberry label, with the order handwritten on it!

It does have a couple of minor issues. First, there is some minor fraying to the interior leading edge of the left-hand pocket; this does not affect wear and cannot be seen when worn. The lining has been repaired professionally in the shoulder, and there is a small weave fault on the collar--likely there from new--and a tiny snag by the hem, as shown. There is also some wear to the leading edges of the cuffs, as shown. Given these issues this glorious coat is in Very Good condition, and so is an absolute BARGAIN at just $70, or offer... This really is a steal for a coat of this quality!

*Hand tagged 38R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 36 (+3) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 46











      

*13) LOVELY and CHARMING Loden-esque coat with quilted lining!*

This is a lovely and charming coat! There is no fabric content listed, but this is clearly wool, in a lovely heathery forest green. The coat fastens with oversize leather-covered, metal shanked buttons; these are repeated for ornamental purposes on the cuffs. The coat has a full quilted lining, making it both ease to get on and off, and lovely and warm. It has two deep hand warmer pockets on the front, and a twin vent. It has lapped seams down the sleeves.

There's something very, very appealing about this garment--if it fit me it wouldn't be here! I hope it finds a good home, as it's utterly charming. It does have one issue; it's missing the bottom button on the front, and the area where this as secured to the placket has undergone a small repair. Because of this, this coat is in Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, just to find it an appreciative home!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



   

*14) CLASSIC POLO COAT!*

Not surprisingly, the Polo coat owes its name to the camelhair coats worn by Polo players between chukkas.... and as such it was originally an English, rather than an American, garment. But the English Polo had only a distant resemblance to what would quickly become an American style icon. They often lacked any form of buttoning, closing only with a belt, and were essentially glorified bathrobes..... which was fine for their original purpose of being casually tossed over the shoulders of unmounted players.

(Polos were also originally called "Wait Coats", as they were worn only while waiting.)

During the Edwardian era polo became popular with the East Coast establishment, and the polo coat quickly became popular with spectators and players alike. Guided by WASP frugality the original wrap coat was quickly improved to be a more useful garment, acquiring buttons, deep patch pockets, and the oversized Ulster collar, while retaining the functional half-belt at the back, and often shedding the original belt.

The American Polo Coat was born.

But being produced is one thing; becoming a style icon is quite another. The Polo was not long in securing this status. Its practicality and swagger was quickly noticed by the young men at Ivy colleges whose friends and cousins were associated with the polo set, and within a few years it became the coat of choice for the stylish Roaring Twenties, along with Stutz Bearcats, bootleg liquor, and--for the truly wealthy and adventurous--barnstormer biplanes sold off cheaply after the Great War. Indeed, at the 1929 Yale-Princeton game many noted that the Polo had supplanted the Raccoon coat among the Ivy set... and raccoons everywhere rejoiced.*

By the 1950s, alas, the Polo was in decline, supplanted by the double-breasted trenchcoat made popular by its Second War utility and style. It enjoyed a brief popular resurgence in the 1980s with its fascination with the romance and style of the 1920s and 1930s. Yet that it has declined in general popularity by no means detracts from its iconic status, and the Polo has since its inception always warranted a place in every well-dressed man's wardrobe.

Indeed, so classic is the Polo that a lovely example from 1915 (by Brooks Brothers) is held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

And if you want one, they're available.... Brooks still stocks them, so does J. Press, Ben Silver, and O'Connell's, who'll be happy to sell you one for $1,400.

Or you could buy this!

Made by Taglianetti, this is a classic double-breasted Polo coat in the classic camelhair colour--please note, though, that I believe that this is a wool coat, although the fabric is not listed. It has a classic six button front, oversize collar, and two flapped patch pockets. It has the classic half-belt, and a horizontal lapped seam across the back providing a cape effect. The back also features a box pleat for ease of movement, and a deep single vent. The coat is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed.

It does have a couple of minor issues; there are two tiny moth nibbles, as shown, but these are hard to spot and could be ignored. There is a tiny amount of loose stitching at the top of the vent in the lining; this is an easy fix, or else could be ignored. And there is wear to one of the buttonholes.

Overall, then, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $65, or offer.*

*Tagged 40--and this is repeated on the original paper tag affixed to the interior of the half-belt--this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 42 1/2





       

*15) MADE IN ENGLAND Double Breasted "British Warm" Overcoat*

This is absolutely wonderful--and in absolutely beautiful condition! Made in England, this is cut from cloth that is a blend of Cashmere, Wool, and "Other Fibres"--judging by the softness of the fabric this is likely to be a very small percentage of other fibres, likely added to provide strength and to guard against pilling, which even cashmere blends can be prone to.

Cut as a classic "British Warm" overcoat this is double-breasted, and has peak lapels--as you'd expect. It features three button finished cuffs, and a single centre vent. It has two deep front pockets, and is fully lined in satin. It appears to be half-canvassed. The heft of this coat is lovely--this is a seriously warm, and seriously elegant, overcoat! It is in absolutely beautiful condition.
*
Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 45 1/2





    

*16) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat*

This is wonderful! Cut from classic grey herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat by Paul Stuart is double breasted with peak lapels. It has four button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a chain handtag, that is intact, and a single centre vent. It also features a very deep interior game pocket--oddly, for a coat of this degree of formality--as well as the more usual interior pockets for your wallet. This coat was Made in Canada.

It does have some fraying at the bottom of the lining, as shown; it has also had a small repair done to the lining to reinforce the area where the interior button is located. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and so it is a bargain at just $50, or offer.

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 18
Length; 45 1/2







        

*17) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*

This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...), this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor mars, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condtion, and so it a bargain at *just $45, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46


----------



## TweedyDon

*UPDATES AND PRICE DROPS!*

*With the holiday season just beginning, I'm pleased to offer these beautiful tuxedos to carry you through the plentiful parties that you'll be enjoying! With shawl lapels, peak lapels, and notch lapels, single-breasted and double-breasted, these range from classic Ivy offerings from the 1960s to a lovely velvet dinner jacket from Jos. Bank, proving even they get things right sometimes!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE CONUS; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

*2) BEAUTIFUL Tartan Tuxedo with peak lapels!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! lt.

And it really is beautiful. Cut from worsted wool, the patterning and colourway are utterly Ivy; a wonderfully subdued and muted classic tartan. The peak lapels are satin-faced, and it features the correct single button closure. It has no cuff buttons; they were never attached, and this could be worn without. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. The two lower exterior pockets are jetted, with satin facing at the top. This has a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA for Brigg's of Providence--THE upscale traditional clothing store of Rhode Island's capital.... a worthy rival to its Boston competitors, and beloved of the Newport set.

Note that having a tartan tuxedo in your closet makes your formalwear choices much more versatile; this should be paired with the black or midnight blue trousers that accompany your regular tuxedo, and so tartans are frequently sold as odd jackets, rather than as sets.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

This is the St Andrew model, and is tagged a 44L. It measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/8







     

*3) RECENT Velvet Tuxedo by Jos. A. Bank!*

You know you want this! Made from 100% cotton velvet, this tuxedo is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn only once or twice. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, is cut as a sack, and has three covered buttons on each cuff. It has a single centre vent, and jetted pockets.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged a 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/5 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 7/8



    

*4) MADE IN THE USA Giannino notch lapel tuxedo*

This is a lovely recent tuxedo. Featuring notch lapels, this tuxedo is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and features a single button fastening and three button cuffs. All of the buttons are covered. The trousers are pleated, and feature a satin band at the top. They lack belt loops and braces buttons. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $30, or offer.*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2)



     

*6) TRAD GRAIL! Chipp Tuxedo.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Chipp--possibly the premier Ivy tailoring firm on the East Coast, which means by default the whole country--this is a classic notch lapel tuxedo. Founded in 1947 by Stanley Winston, after many years of tailoring for J. Press, Chipp was originally located at 44th and Madison in New York City, near J. Press and Brooks Brothers. At its height it employed 30 tailors and a sales force of 10... a ratio of employee specialization that is most certainly not replicated by Brooks and Press today! Chipp folded in the 1980s... although it is survived by Chipp2, run by Paul Winston, Stanley's son. (ho also happens to be an extremely kind man, from my interactions with him!)

My pictures really do NOT do this justice--this is a true beauty! fastened with a single button front, as is correct, this is darted, and has four button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and is both fully lined and half-canvassed. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. As this is a Chipp tuxedo, it was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, apart from some minor creasing at the corners of the lapels, as shown, from pressing.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4

Waist: 17 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+3 1/4)


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a nice Harris Tweed for you - thrifted it last year and realized yesterday that it was too small for me. My mistake is your gain! This jacket is USA-made for the Locker Room, a fine mens haberdasher in Montgomery, Alabama with an additional branch in Auburn, Alabama - the loveliest village on the plains! TLR is also a distant cousin to another Locker Room in Tuscaloosa, Alabama - home to my wife and my alma mater.

In any event, this fine tweed features soft shoulders, two front patch pockets and the 3/2 roll. It does lack a nice hook vent and there is one small hole in the back of one arm - can't recall which - that is hard to notice and probably an easy fix.

I'm asking only $25 or offer for this jacket - I can have it in the mail for you tomorrow if you're interested. Maybe just in time for Christmas!

Measurements:

Shoulders - 16.5"
Chest - 20"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 31"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

CLOSET PURGE:

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues - 13C in brown.
Asking $100 or offer.



Two Lands End shetlands - Made in England. Both measure similarly and would prefer to sell both together for $65 shipped or offer.
1) Red with blue stripes. Marked size Large. Measures 23" pit to pit and 28" from back of collar to bottom hem. Small hole beginning to form on left breast area, pictured. Should be easily repaired.
$35 on its own, or offer.
2) Kelly green. Marked Large-long, measures similarly to the red/blue. 23.5 pit to pit, 28" back of collar to bottom hem. Brown leather elbow patches. sewn on. $35 on its own, or offer.





Lands End Harris Tweed - brown herringbone. Measures 40 regular. Two-button, fully lined, like-new.
18" shoulders - 21" pit to pit - 24" sleeves - 30" length BOC
Asking $40 or offer.



Brooks Brother 346 3/2 tweed - measures 42 long.
Vintage 346, half lined, two button sleeves.
18" shoulders - 22" pit to pit - 25.75" sleeves - 32 length BOC.
Asking $50 or offer.



Two pairs of Lands' End flannel trousers - one grey, one brown. These are from two seasons ago, and are 70% wool, 30% polyester. Worn maybe a couple of times each. 32x34 and cuffed.
Asking $60 for the pair or $35 each.


Cable Car Clothiers - 3/2 corduroy sack - unmaked size, but measures ~42 Long. Patch hip pockets.
Actual measurements: 18.5" shoulders - 22" pit-to-pit - 26" sleeves - 32" Length from BOC
Asking $65 or offer


----------



## bjorn240

TweedyDon said:


> *ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS LODEN COAT!*​


​
In the ardent hope that this is still available, I have sent you a maximum priority PM!


----------



## Oldsport

*Van Heusen Baracuta and Bill's Khakis Cords*

Prices include PayPal fees and shipping.

Van Heusen Baracuta jacket. Tan size 41R. Great condition with one tiny hole in collar. $32










Bills Khakis cords. Made in USA. Brand new with tags, never worn. Parker Plain Front, Trim Fit, size 34x30. $33


----------



## FLMike

Triathlete said:


> Bills Khakis cords. Brand new with tags, never worn. Parker Plain Front, Trim Fit, size 34x30. $33


Bills MiUSA?


----------



## Oldsport

FLMike, was just getting ready to update the ad; Made In USA!


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE U.S. NAVY PEA COAT
Military issue, not an aftermarket coat

Size ~38R
*
*Open to reasonable offers.*

This classic vintage U.S. Navy pea coat features heavy Kersey wool in a deep midnight navy, all eight original U.S. Navy buttons (6 front buttons and two collar buttons), full lining, two corduroy-lined exterior pockets, two interior pockets, and a hook vent.

The original interior tag is missing, but you can see the outline of where it was originally sewn under the interior chest pocket. Presumably it was removed because the original owner's name was written on it. However, faint military stenciling on the bottom of the lining reads "CHRISTIANSEN, R. J."

This coat has corduroy pockets and double-row stitching above the cuff. These details place this coat's date of manufacture sometime prior to 1967.

This coat is in exceptional condition, with no stains, holes, fading, lining tears or missing buttons. It's very difficult to find a genuine U.S. Navy pea coat of this vintage without moth damage. For the sake of full disclosure, there is a 2" section under the rear collar where the stitching has become detached. This is a very easy and inexpensive fix, or it could be left as-is, since the collar remains firmly attached and its appearance is not impacted whatsoever.

The coat measures out to be approximately 38R, but please see the actual measurements listed below. 

*Measurements (taken with coat buttoned and lying flat)*
Chest: 41"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 23"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
*
Asking $120 or offer. Price includes free CONUS shipping.

*


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - great Harris Tweed for a fine price.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's a nice Harris Tweed for you - thrifted it last year and realized yesterday that it was too small for me. My mistake is your gain! This jacket is USA-made for the Locker Room, a fine mens haberdasher in Montgomery, Alabama with an additional branch in Auburn, Alabama - the loveliest village on the plains! TLR is also a distant cousin to another Locker Room in Tuscaloosa, Alabama - home to my wife and my alma mater.
> 
> In any event, this fine tweed features soft shoulders, two front patch pockets and the 3/2 roll. It does lack a nice hook vent and there is one small hole in the back of one arm - can't recall which - that is hard to notice and probably an easy fix.
> 
> I'm asking only $25 or offer for this jacket - I can have it in the mail for you tomorrow if you're interested. Maybe just in time for Christmas!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders - 16.5"
> Chest - 20"
> Sleeves - 25.5"
> Length - 31"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! A trad staple for warmer days - get a jump start on spring.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's an out of season but somewhat coveted item. Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 sack seersucker jacket with triple patch pockets. Size is 42R Custom Fit which means a slightly roomy 40R with longer sleeves. Sleeves have working surgeons' cuffs, too. Two small spots on back as noted.
> 
> Asking $45 or offer - talk to me soon and I'll have it in tomorrow afternoon's mail for you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL

Ties! Ties! Ties!

$30 shipped for two polos (silk, Italy; linen, US):










$45 shipped for the Ferragamo:










$45 shipped for the Asquith & Warren, T&A.










Take all of them for $80 shipped.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ FYI, peacoats made from kersey wool, as opposed to the now-common melton, are very highly valued by collectors, Its weave, durability, and warmth are generally considered to be superior. Combined with the corduroy-lined cuffs, someone ought to jump on that. It's a collector's piece.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! Bean Boots and Maine Hunting Shoes!*

*I have two classic pairs of LADIES shoes to pass on today--a pair of Maine Hunting Shoes and a pair of Bean Boots!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*;International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*
*
1) LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe. Ladies Size 7.*

You know just what these are, and, hopefully, so does she--the classic LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe! Perfect for Spring wear and now eminently desirable these have some minor wear to the heels and soles, as shown, and some creasing to the tongue, as shown. As such, they're in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Made in Maine, USA--of course! These are a size 7 L (LADIES).

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest and offers!*



     

*2) LL Bean Bean Boot. Ladies Size 8.*

The newer version of the classic Maine Hunting Shoe, the Bean Boot has enjoyed a huge resurgence of popularity on college campuses nationwide, leading to their being sold out this time last year! This pair is designed to be reminiscent of a classic boat shoe, with thick leather laces circumnavigating the shoe for a tight fit, if desired. These have some minor wear to their classic chain soles, and so are in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Made in Maine, USA, these are size 8 LADIES.

Asking just $35, or offer. *


----------



## TweedyDon

*$250 Giftcard for $125!*

*CLAIMED!*
​
I have a $250 giftcard to Designer Shoe Warehouse; this was delivered online, and consists of a card number and a pin. I'll email you the original printable version on receipt of payment; this can be used online or in store.

*Asking just $125, or offer!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS BRIONI JACKET!*
*
In Cashmere and Wool!*





*RARE SMALLER SIZE!*​
This is absolutely beautiful. Founded in 1945, Brioni needs no introduction--it's one of the premier luxury menswear brands in the world. (It was officially recognized as being among the top luxury menswear brands in America in 2007 and 2011 by The Luxury Institute.) And its status is well-founded, as this beautiful jacket shows.

Cut from a cloth that's a blend of 10% cashmere and 90% wool, the tailoring of this jacket--which was, of course, Made in Italy--is absolutely superb. Cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, this is darted, to give it the classic Brioni silhouette, and features a fully functional ticket pocket. unlike many jackets with ticket pockets this Brioni has two short darts running from the lower edge of the ticket pocket seam down a couple of inches to the pocket below it, to ensure that the line of the garment remains constant. Carrying on this nod to English tailoring this jacket has a double vent. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined in Brioni's signature lining. It has three button cuffs with finished buttonholes. Naturally, as a Brioni, this features serious amounts of hand-tailored throughout.

This jacket was originally sold by Franz Sauer, of Koln, Germany--an extremely luxurious store that focuses on Zegna, Brioni, and Canali. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition. However, it should be noted that this jacket has undergone some extremely professional alterations, likely at Sauer's when purchased. These do not affect the look or wear of the jacket at all, but must be noted. First, there is a new strip of lining in the shoulders at the top, as shown. And, second, the sleeves have been lengthened, which is why there is little remaining to turn down, and the the cuff buttons appear to be set unusually high.

These alterations were extremely well done, and so this jacket is in excellent condition. As such, it's a steal at just *$95, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Half-Norfolk Jacket *





*By Polo in chocolate brown cord.*​
This is a lovely Half-Norfolk jacket--and an unusual one, as cord versions are rare!

The cord used for this jacket is perfect for a Half-Norfolk, being a lovely heavy wide wale in dark milk chocolate brown. (This is a fairly hefty jacket!) Made for Polo, this has all of the features that you would want on a Half-Norfolk; flapped bellows pockets, the classic fixed half-belt at the back, a functional throat latch, and a single centre vent. It also has fully functional cuffs!

It has a three button front, and is fully lined. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at *just $49, or offer boxed and shipped in the USA!*

*Tagged a size L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Year End Inventory Clearance!
Everything 10% Off Marked Prices
From Now Until The Ball Drop!*
(I hope to add some more during the week...)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1813547#post1813547

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1813548#post1813548

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1813549#post1813549

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## ballmouse

2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in Size 31 M1P (white appears to be duck canvas) *$25 each + free shipping in US!
*


































2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in M1. Russet Brown is 31. Olive has no size. Appears to have a slightly higher rise than the brown, but with a slightly smaller waist.* $25 each + free shipping in US!

*


































Eddie Bauer Cotton Sweater. Made in USA. Size Small, but probably better for Large or XL. *$12 + free shipping in US!

*Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 34"
Length: 26"

















Vintage Alan Paine Lambswool Vests. Made in England. Size 38, although may work for Size 40. *$15 each + free shipping in US!

*Gray Chest: 19 3/4"
Gray Length: 26 1/2"

















Beige Chest: 20 1/4"
Beige Length: 26"


















Vintage Baracuta (Four Climes in the US due to licensing agreement with Van Heusen I believe). Made in England. Size 38. *$65 + free shipping in US!

*Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 32 1/4"
Length: 25"


















Lost Worlds A-1. Made in USA. Size 38. Only worn a few times. Has a small hole in the back of the collar (see photo). *$350 + free shipping in US!

*Shoulder: 17"
Chest: 20 1/2"
Sleeve: 32"
Length: 23 1/2"


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have several wonderful jackets to pass along today, including a vintage Abercrombie & Fitch in pure cashmere, a lovely glen plaid London bespoke jacket, Zegna, a Burberry camelhair, 3/2 sacks, and more!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*

Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.

Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.

By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.

A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.

THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!

The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just* $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





         

*
2) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at just *$39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





     

*
3) GORGEOUS London Bespoke Jacket made by L. G. Wilkinson, of 11, St George Street, London. *

*THE OLDEST FAMILY-OWNED BESPOKE TAILORS IN LONDON!*

Founded in 1919, L.G. Wilkinson has occupied the same premises at 11, St George Street since 1924. It still operates today, as it the oldest family-owned bespoke tailoring business in London. Unlike many London tailors--including some on Savile Row--Wilinson's cuts all of its cloth and makes all of its garments on the premises, in the traditional way, rather than measuring its customers and outsourcing the work to non-British tailoring companies. This does mean that Wilkinson's jackets are more expensive than many of their rivals'--but the fact that they continue to flourish shows that their clients appreciate the value of a truly British tailoring firm, and the continuance with tradition that it represents.

This jacket is a testament to the exceptionally high quality of the tailoring that you can expect from a true London bespoke tailor. Cut from a lovely sort wool cloth in traditional Glen Plaid in black and cream with crimson windowpane overchecking--this wonderful jacket is, of course, both fully canvassed and fully lined. Cut as a traditional British three button jacket with darting it features simply tons of handwork throughout--even the buttonholes are sewn by hand, and are, of course, all fully functional. It has a twin vent, and all of teh buttons are a lovely dark natural horn.

As befits a bespoke garment this has plenty of attention to detail; the pocket flaps are lined with the same wool felting as the collar, for example, rather than with the same material as the lining. This jacket was completed on the 12th January, 1979--but given its utterly classic cut it could have been made last week.

This is a truly beautiful jacket, and is a bargain at *just $85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30







    
*

5) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.

*Just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29





     

*6) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in teh USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $35, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Heathery-Purple Jacket with Windowpaning & THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is wonderful! The colouring of this is absolutely beautiful--my pictures really don't do it justice! Cut from wool, this jacket is a wonderfully dark heathery purple with a beautiful windowpane overchecking in rich chestnut and autumn bracken--this is a truly lovely combination of patterning and colouring!

It appears to be half-canvassed and it is fully lined in bemberg. It has three patch pockets, a single centre vent, darting, and a three button front. It has four button kissing cuffs, leather trim under the collar, and it is in absolutely excellent condition. It features pick stitching on the lapels and around the pockets. It is "Imported", just as the catalogues say!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31





     

*8) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED!*

A lovely, classic Harris Tweed in brokenbone herringbone, this has a base fo slate grey, with vertical striping in burnished chestnut, bracken, and light tan. This is a current two button front model with subtle darting; it features three button cuffs and a single center vent. All of the buttons are the classic leather covered metal shanked football buttons that pair perfectly with Harris Tweed.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA. It has some minor rubbing by the edge of the interior pocket, as shown, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





   

*9) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.

This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4





   

*10) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4





    

*11) THE PERFECT HARRIS TWEED JACKET!*

This is possibly the perfect Harris Tweed jacket!

Cut from a very thick and sturdy Harris Tweed--the sort of lovely thick Scottish tweed that you think of when you think of Harris--this is a classic herringbone in varying shades of greys, ranging from slate grey, dove grey, and slate grey, with blueish tones and mossy greens flecked and heathered throughout..... the soft calm tones and shades of a low November sky over a Scottish peat bog in the Highlands, with warm whisky and a hot fire waiting back at the croft.

The jacket's cut does full justice to the wonderful quality of the cloth. Cut as a classic two button front model with subtle darts--and darting you need on a jacket cut from this type of tweed!--this appears to be fully canvassed and it is fully lined. It also features a twin vent, as you'd expect on a classic British jacket, and single button cuffs--a sure sign of a very traditionally made British jacket indeed. The buttons are, of course, leather-covered and metal shanked.

This jacket was MADE IN BRITAIN, and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $65, or offer--a bargain for the Platonic Form of a tweed jacket!

Tagged 44R. Measurements*:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30





    

*12) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 24 3/4





    

*13) IVY CLASSIC! 3/2 sack flannel blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS in Forest Green!*

This is a true Ivy Classic--a 3/2 sack flannel blazer in dark forest green, with three patch pockets! This is such an iconic jacket that there's little more to be said about it--except that it appears to be half-canvassed, it is half-lined, and it has the ever-desirable three patch pockets, with the lower two being flapped for a slight increase in formality--these pockets also have surrounding lapped seams. It has brass buttons, and two button cuffs, and a single center vent.

This is a lovely vintage piece, and since I'm conservative in rating vintage items it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 5/8





    

*14) Burberry Camelhair Blaze*r

A lovely vintage Burberry blazer (it carries the old-style "Burberrys" label) in pure camelhair, this is a contemporary two button model with darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in Burberry's signature lining. It has a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It's lovely and soft, as you'd expect from Burberry camelhair! It was Union Made in the USA.

This does have three very minor issues. First, while the cuff buttons are all the original Burberry buttons with the knight logo, the two front buttons were replaced at some point; they match the originals very well, and so this is unlikely to be noticed. Second, there is some very minor pilling by the breast pocket. Finally, there is some minor sag to the cuffs, as shown--again, this is unlikely to be noticed when this is worn.

This is thus in Very Good condition, and so is very competitively priced at *just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30





       

*15) BEAUTIFUL Zegna Velvet Blazer. LIKELY UNWORN.*

This is in absolutely excellent condition--my pictures don't do it justice at all! All cotton, as you'd expect of a velvet blazer, this is a two-button model with darting. It has four button cuffs, twin vents, and plenty of pick stitching in the lining and on the lapels. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is fully lined. This jacket also appears to be unworn; all of the exterior pockets are basted shut, and it is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged EU52R (US 42R), this measures:*

Chest: 20 (remember, Zegna Z is cut slim)
Sleeve: 26 1/8
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## HolmdelTom

*Interested in #7*

I am interested in #7 or #9 if still available, Please contact me


----------



## Oldsport

Better form would be to send tweedydon a private message...


----------



## FLMike

G


HolmdelTom said:


> I am interested in #7 or #9 if still available, Please contact me


Goodness gracious :fish:


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather Jackets!*

*EASTMAN LEATHER COMPANY 1942 PATTERN IRVIN JACKET!*







*Eastman are widely regarded as making THE best Irvin reproductions available today.*​
There are few pieces of clothing that can claim to be true icons--but the Irvin jacket is unquestionably one of them.

Designed by the American aviator Leslie Irvin to protect pilots against the sub-zero temperatures that they were starting to encounter in their unheated cockpits as aircraft technology advanced and allowed them to fly higher, the Irvin Jacket earned its iconic status during the Second World War. The status of this jacket was cemented during the Battle of Britain, when "the Few" of the RAF (including volunteer pilots from the United States, Canada, Poland, and other countries) defended Britain against the might of the Lufwaffe from July 1940 until October of that year.

Indeed, so linked is the Irvin to this period that in the British imagination the Irvin jacket immediately conjures up images of the long hot summer of 1940, with the clear blue skies of summer alive with violent conflict, downed Messerschmitts, and weary British pilots already dressed in their Irvins in deckchairs on their airfields waiting for the klaxon to blare the signal to scramble.

The Irvin, however, predates the Second War--if barely, being approved by Britain's Air Ministry in 1932. It was the perfect garment for its purpose. Made from heavyweight sheepskin, its thick, natural wool fleece provides incredible insulation. The sheepskin shell of the jacket was tough, yet lightweight and flexible--Irvin knew that in a cramped cockpit of a fighter plane space was restricted, and a jacket just could not provide any additional limits on the pilot's movements. These jackets might look bulky and constricting, but they're designed to provide maximum movement for the wearer--and this they achieve perfectly. And they are TOUGH--these are, after all, jackets that were designed to be worn through a war, in combat. Ircins are not for babying, but for wearing.

This attention to detail is evident throughout the jacket. The classic oversized collar was designed to provide maximum warmth and protection while allowing for the maximum freedom of movement of the pilot's head and neck to scan for incoming enemy, the long zips on the sleeves were to allow for the wearing of gauntlets, again, without restricting movement, the grommets under the arms allowed for ventilation, and the elastic strap at the back was invaluable in securing the collar in the upright position--as were the collar latch straps, if so desired. Naturally, the jacket lacked all pockets--you had no need to your wallet if you trying to avoid the return fire of a Heinkel or pulling at your canopy to bale out.

As the war continued, sheepskin, like everything, became harder to secure in England, and the full-panel construction of the pre-war and early war jackets gave way to a more patchwork jacket with more seams, that consumed less material--this jacket is the 1942 model, with large panel construction.

Eastman Leather Company are widely regarded as making THE best Irvin reproductions available today--and with good reason. The attention to detail is astounding, as is the quality.

This jacket is the 1942 model. It is made from premium quality 3/4" sheepskin; the leather trim is vegetable tanned aniline dyed top grain hide. The fleeces is incredible thick and luxurious, and is absolutely period correct. The label is printed linen, and the elastic trim strap has been manufactured to RAF specifications. The zippers are all beautifully fluid, and is made by RiRi--THE Rolls Royce of zippers, ensuring that the moving parts of this jacket will be as sturdy and long-lasting as the rest of it. The buckle has been custom made for Eastman to conform to war time RAF specifications. This is an absolutely superb reproduction, that serves its original purpose--keeping its wearer warm--perfectly. That it looks wonderful while doing so is simply a perk!

This jacket is in overall excellent condition. It does have two issues that must be noted, though. First, it has undergone a minor professional repair on the shoulder at some point, with a patch being added over a small nick. Second, when I received the jacket the zipper was becoming detached at the bottom. I took the jacket to Rago's Leather Repair in Morristown, NJ, as they are used to working on original World War Two jackets for museums. They repaired the zipper perfectly, and also overdyed the patch so that it matched the color of the rest of the jacket's hide. (They were also extremely impressed with the quality and authenticity of the jacket; the use of RiRi zippers was especially exciting!) Because of the zipper repair one of the studs is slightly larger than the other, as shown. And, of course, this jacket does have all of the minor surface creasing and suppleness that you'd expect--this, plus the patch, gives it a wonderful patina, and means that you won't be afraid to wear it--not that you should be, since this was designed to be worn through a war.

This jacket, then, is in almost Excellent condition. Given the cost of Eastman jackets and the robust health of the second-hand market in them, this is a bargain at just *$495, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged size 40; runs true to size (and so could work for a 38 or 40):*

Chest: 23 (remember, this is a thick fleece jacket)
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 19
Length (from the collar seam, NOT the bottom of the turned down oversize collar): 24 1/4







          

SCHOTT PERFECTO, Size 38. 





AS NEW CONDITION!​
The Schott Perfecto is THE classic motorcycle jacket. First designed in 1928 by Irving Schott, the Schott motorcyle jacket was first sold at a Harley Davidson dealership in Long Island for the princely sum of $5.50.

This jacket was branded "Perfecto"--as were all of Schott's leather jackets at the time, both for the connotations of the name and also because this happened to be Irving's favourite cigar. The motorycle jacket became so popular that it established Schott as the premier makers of biker jackets. As Schott became famous for their biker jackets, the brand "Perfecto" became associated with just this jacket in Schott's range--and so this jacket acquired the distinction of being THE "Perfecto".

The Perfecto quickly established itself as a classic biker jacket, primarily for its sheer functionality. The asymmetrical zipper provided more protection against the elements than the standard straight run zipper, and its asymmetry made it easier to open and close while on a bike. The zippered sleeves similarly provided protection against the elements, while the snap-down collars ensured that they wouldn't flap at high speed. The insulated quilted lining provides warmth, and ensures that the sleeves are easy to slide on and off. The belt ensured that the jacket fit tightly at the waist--again, important when riding--and also ensured that the jacket could be held shut if one wished to open it for ventilation. The back panel was large, for ease of movement, and featured bi-swing panels, further reducing the constriction of the jacket. And the jackets all featured the signature underarm football panels with grommets for ventilation and the useful zipped pockets on the outside, so that the jacket could fit snugly without your wallet causing it to bulge and fit loosely.

The interior also features a large interior map pocket.

The Perfecto soared in popularity with the 1954 movie "The Wild One", with Brando perched on his bike with his customized Perfecto...a look that immediately appealed to every teenage rebel, and that led to a decrease in Perfecto sales as High Schools across the country banned the jacket!
The Perfecto's image of rebelliousness received a further boost in popularity when it was adopted by the punk movement, an adoption that can be credited to the first real punk band The Ramones, with their fast, relentless songs of just around three minutes.

And, as you'd expect for a jacket designed to protect a biker from crashes at speed, the Perfecto is a seriously sturdy jacket, designed to last for decades of hard use--just getting better as the patina increases.
This jacket has no patina--in fact, it's in AS NEW condition, with the exception of a pinhead sized white dot above the change pocket. It even has the original inspection ticket inside the change pocket! Cut from "U. S. sourced, drum dyed, hand cut, heavyweight, full aniline cowhide" (according to Schott!) this is the classic model, 118--for many, this IS the Perfecto.

This jacket currently starts at $760, retail, and so this one in AS NEW condition is an *absolute steal at just $225, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged Size 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4 (remember, this is supposed to be your "second skin" when zippered!)
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length (BOC): 23 (closer to 24 from seam)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Engine Turned Silver Buckle.*

​
The engine-turned silver buckle is an Ivy classic; the only debate over it is whether you should buy yours from Tiffany's or Brooks Brothers. And if choose Brooks Brothers, here's a buckle for you! This is a classic engine-turned sterling silver buckle with a cartouche for engraving; here, this has been used to engrave "BAB". This buckle shows minor signs of wear commensurate with use. It's stamped "Brooks Brothers" and "Sterling" on the reverse. It measures 1 7/8" by 1 1/4", and is in Very Good condition. *Asking just $39, or offer, shipped in the USA.*


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROPS -- offers welcome*

CLOSET PURGE: Allen Edmonds Park Avenues - 13C in brown. Asking $100 > 90 or offer.   Two Lands End shetlands - Made in England. Both measure similarly and would prefer to sell both together for $55 shipped or offer. 
1) Red with blue stripes. Marked size Large. Measures 23 pit to pit and 28 from back of collar to bottom hem. Small hole beginning to form on left breast area, pictured. Should be easily repaired. $35 > 30 on its own, or offer. 
2) Kelly green. Marked Large-long, measures similarly to the red/blue. 23.5 pit to pit, 28 back of collar to bottom hem. Brown leather elbow patches. sewn on. $35 > 30 on its own, or offer.  

Lands End Harris Tweed - brown herringbone. Measures 40 regular. Two-button, fully lined, like-new. 18 shoulders - 21 pit to pit - 24 sleeves - 30 length BOC 
Asking $40 > 35 or offer.   Brooks Brother 346 3/2 tweed - (CLAIMED)

Two pairs of Lands' End flannel trousers - one grey, one brown. These are from two seasons ago, and are 70% wool, 30% polyester. Worn maybe a couple of times each. 32x34 and cuffed. Asking $60 > 55 for the pair or $35 > 30 each. 

Cable Car Clothiers - 3/2 corduroy sack - (CLAIMED)


----------



## dorji

Hello all! Some items up for grabs, purchase new by me within the past few years and sparingly used. 
As always, offers very welcome, PM with questions or offers! Priority shipping within the US included.

First up are Alden 920 straight tip balmoral brown calf, purchased last year and barely worn. See here https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-men...shUaAucd8P8HAQ for the official details. 9.5D, Hampton last, trees, bags, box included. $200>$180>$170>>$150 or offer. Very nice

almost no wear... see heels

Sunlight


no flash

barely worn...


Next up is a J Press blazer in Pepin Australian merino wool. This is basically just a tough, light-mid weight worsted. Here is some info on this highly desired model https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/201...ss-made-china/
Size is 39R, but you 40L guys have a look too... $50>$40>$35>$30 or offer
Chest 21.75"
Sleeves 24.75"
BOC 31.25"
Shoulder 18.5"
Waist at point (middle) button 20.25"





I had the brass buttons replaced with tan horn to go with khakis. Original brass are available, if you want them just ask


Next up is a rich purple 100% cashmere v-neck vest from Land's end. For some reason I have two of these... $30>$25>$22>$20 or offer
Size M (38-40), chest = 19.75"

2 more sweater vests, a bow, and a long tie:
The bow is reppe silk made in England by Seaward + Stearn, 2 3/8", $15
The long tie is pure cashmere, made in Italy by Breuer, 3.25", $15
Take all 3 sweater vests for $50, they are all the same size (good for 38-40)



Polo fair Isle style vest, 54% Silk 46% Linen, size M, across chest = 19.25". $25


McGeorge for Oconnells new old stock, Shetland wool, navy (but not as dark as pictured, more mid-navy), Scotland, 19.5" across chest, tagged size 40", rare. $25


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dmontez

Let's try this one more tiime, if there is no interest over the weekend they will be donated on monday.



Dmontez said:


> Since the ties, and belts went so well, lets try sweaters.
> 
> 3PRL lightweight pima cottton sweaters vneck in XL, and an Old Navy striped cardigan also XL.
> 
> $20 and you get it shipped to your house anywhere in the US.


----------



## TweedyDon

*68 CLASSIC AND LUXURIOUS TIES!
*
*I have a slew of wonderful, beautiful ties, cravats, and a bowtie to pass on today, including vintage Chipp, Paul Stuart, Ben Silver, Zegna, Valentino, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*--especially on two or more ties!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*NB: Unless otherwise indicated all ties are in excellent condition!*

*GROUP A: Cravats, and a bowtie!*





1) Churchill dot bowtie. Please note that the blades on this are rather wide. Silk; adjustable. $12.

 

2) Dark red paisley cravat. All silk. Beautiful! Just $15.



 

3) Red paisley cravat. All silk. Beautiful! $15.



  

4) Blue silk paisley cravat. Beautiful! $15.



  

*GROUP B: Chipp, J. Press, Vineyard Vines, more!*

5) Vintage J. Press, The Burlington Knot. Green label. 3 1/2". Silk woven in Italy; handmade. Very Good condition. $14.



 

6) Vintage Christy's of London for Chipp. Neats. HAND BLOCKED in England; this is an exceedingly labor intensive process, and, as far as I know, is no longer used as a result. 3". Lovely! $15.



  

7) Ben Silver. Gold Irish harps on a green background. Beautiful! 3 3/8". This cost a fortune new, so how about just $20?



 

8) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A classic tie--cream Churchill dots on a red background. 3 1/4". The keeper is off on one side, but this will be repaired before shipping. Just $15.



 

9) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers classic No. 1 stripe in red; this was made for Brooksgate, the old-school younger line of Brooks (but the same quality) that was intended to be the "gateway" into Brooks Brothers loyalty! 3" Very Good condition. Just $12.



 

10) Austin Reed Authentic Regimental--I believe that this is the tie of the (British) Guard's Regiment! Silk was made in Italy by M. Pendleton. There is some minor rumpling in the lining of the blade, as shown, but this does not affect wear. 3 3/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.



  

12) HA &E Smith was one of THE premier Bermuda retailers, catering to vacationing WASPS. This tie is a lovely classic, with Royal Blue Churchill dots on a navy blue background. Very Good condition. 4". $12.



13) Vineyard Vines. Puppy Tricks! A beautiful tie, perfect for Spring! 3 3/4". Slightly rumpled from storage in the knot area, but nothing that a quick hanging in steam wouldn't cure. Very Good condition. Just $14.



  

14) Chipp. A classic--red pindots on a dark blue background. The keeper is off on one side, but that will be fixed before shipping, and there is a small white mark, as shown, on the reverse. Very Good condition. 3". $14.



  

15) Pendleton tartan. Made in the USA. All wool. 3 1/8". $12.



  

*GROUP C: Chipp, Ben Silver, Regimentals, more!*

16) Chipp. Neats. This is beautiful! 3". Just $16 for an Ivy classic!



   

17) US Polo Association regimental. 3 3/8". Just $12.





18) Ben Silver. Gold wasps on a dark blue background. Absolutely beautiful! New, this was a fortune, so how about $20? 3 1/4".



  

19) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A beautiful, classic tie that would be absolutely perfect with tweed! 3 1/8". Just $16.



 

20) Alan Royce of Princeton--another of the great Ivy clothiers, now long gone. Made in Italy. Red knots on a dark blue background. 3 3/8". $12.



  

21) Located at 8, rue Richlieu, near the Louvre and the Palais Royale, Saillard is one of the great French fashion houses. This is a wonderfully thick and luxurious tie, hand made in England, and featuring dogs! It has some minor disbalance to the blade, but this won't be seen when it is worn. 3 1/2". $16.



  

22) Bicycles! A lovely tie--possibly a boy's? 2 7/8" by 49". No fabric content listed, but clearly all cotton. Wonderful, and just $10!





23) WONDERFUL & RARE! Wool challis tie for The English Shop of Princeton. This is absolutely beautiful! 3 3/8". Just $18.



  

24) Red Label Jos. A. Banks--the old, good kind! A classic regimental. This has a tiny blemsih, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $10.



 

25) Beautiful regimental in silk, with organzine warp thread. 3 1/4". $15.



 

26) VINTAGE, unknown maker. Gold marlins on a black background. SIlk. 3 1/8".





*GROUP D: LIMITED EDITION Hand Made in Japan by Sergio Katsuragawa, Paul Stuart, Coach, Valentino, more!*

27) *CLAIMED! **(I post items on my Facebook page, Waterhollowtweed, first, a lot of the time, and it was claimed from there.... The advantages of "Liking" that page! ) *

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Hand Made in Japan, No. 5 of only 8 made. Made by Seigo Katsuragawa, this is an extremely luxurious tie with a lovely conservative pattern. Wear a tie your CEO would be jealous of, if he was only cool enough to know what it was!  3 1/2". Just $25.





 

28) Valentino. Absolutely lovely! Made in Italy. 3 15/16". $15.



 

29) GORGEOUS Paul Stuart tie. This is absolutely stunning; rich, vibrant colours in a wonderful and classic Paul Stuart pattern. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $20.



  

30) Valentino. Made in Italy. This has some fraying to the lining at the thin end of the tie, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $12. 3 7/8".



 

31) GORGEOUS Coach tie in a classic autumnal paisley. Italian silk, made in the USA. 3 3/4". Perfect for tweed! Just $18.



  

32) Brooks Brothers Makers. Pineapples and flowers! A lovely, joyous tie! 3 1/2". $16.



 

33) Valentino. A lovely subdued tie. 3 3/4". Just $15.



 

34) Croft & Barrow, all silk. Imported, just as the catalogs would say! A very nice heavy silk tie. 3 1/2". $12.



 

*GROUP E: Paul Stuart, Zegna, Irish tie, more!*



35) Zegna--lovely and luxurious, and apparently showing the interior of a rotunda. Made in Italy. 3 7/8". $18.



 

36) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart showing flying fishing ties! Lovely and luxurious, this does have some memory and some minor single thread pulls in the knot area, neither of which will affect its wear. Good/Very Good condition, so just $12. 3 1/2".




  

37) Zegna--showing C19th military hats! Made in Italy, this is a lovely and unusual tie. 3 5/8". Just $18.



 

38) GORGEOUS Paul Stuart--burnt orange, with a pattern of neats in brown and slate grey. This would be perfect for tweed! Made in Italy. 3 1/4". Just $20.



 

39) Formal tie by Sarar. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Lovely and luxurious, and a bargain at just $16! 3 5/8".



  

40) Irish tie. Guinness, music, and harps. Of course. Silk, and Made in Ireland. 3 3/4". $10.



 

*GROUP F: Murray's Toggery, J. Press, more!*

41) Murray's Toggery Shop. THE outfitter for trads summering on Nantucket! A lovely regimental with Nantucket emblematics. All silk. Hand Made. "Imported". 3 3/4". $16.



  

42) J. Press. Hot air balloons! Lovely whimsical hot air balloons on a black background. ALl silk. Made in England. This has a single thread run that can only really be seen when you're looking for it carefully, hence just Very Good condition. This is the perfect tie for a long-winded meeting involving lots of hot air! 3 1/2". $16.



  

43) J. McLaughlin of Princeton. THE preppy Princeton store. Lovely sky blue marlins on a navy background. All silk. 3 1/2". $15.



 

44) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Nautical flags on a black background. All silk. 3 1/4". Some minor disbalance to tip of the blade, as it to be expected in a vintage tie, otherwise excellent. $14.



 

45) Robert Talbott. A beautiful and luxurious tie, featuring Scottie dogs wearing saddles or blankets; the detail is wonderful! Fabric woven in England; tie hand made in the USA. 3 7/8". $16.



  

46) Faconnable abstract seagulls. Wonderful--silhouettes of seagulls on a navy background. Made in France. All silk. 3 3/4". $15.



  

47) GORGEOUS Kingfisher tie! Sold by Peter Elliott, this is an exquisite tie--a highly detailed perched kingfisher waiting for a fish to show itself, on a background of riparian blue! Made in England. All silk. 3 3/8". $16.



 

48) Rivetz of Boston for Murray's Toggery Shop--two classic New England companies! A lovely nautical representation of Nantucket with compass points. All silk, and beautiful. 3 3/4". Just $16.







49) Faconnable--Albert Goldberg line. This is a lovely tie, dating from before 2000 whne Faconnable was bought out and the Goldberg family lost control. A beautiful navy, this features silhouettes of seagulls in flight; perfect for the end of summer! All silk, made in Italy. 3 1/2". $14.



  

50) Pandas! Retailed by Peter Elliot of New York, this lovely tie features rather psychotic-looking pandas on a navy background. THE EYES ARE STARING AT YOU!!! Made in Italy. All silk. 3 1/2". $18.



 

51) Thomas Pink. Capricorn emblematic. A wonderful leaping golden horned goat on a dark navy shadow treillis background. Handmade in England. All silk. 3 1/2". $15.



  

52) Brooks Brothers Country Club tie. Woven in England made in the USA. 4". All silk. Perfect for tweeds!



 

53) Samuel & Sons gamebirds tie for Charles Arndt. ALl silk. Absolutely beautiful, and perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $16.





   

54) Robert Talbott mallards tie. All silk. Another tie that's perfect for tweed! 3 1/4". $18.



  

*GROUP G: Dickinson College Tie, Langrock, Ben Silver, Madras, more!
*

55) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $10.



 

56) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers geometric tie. This is simply wonderful! It has some minor discoloration from age in the lining, as shown, as the hint of a starting fray on one side. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". $12.



   

57) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



58) BEAUTIFUL Madras tie, made from "Viceroy Madras". Minor blemish on the lining, but otherwise excellent. A wonderful Ivy summer item! 3 3/8". $15.



   

59) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

60) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

61) H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

62) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

63) Vintage Burberry's tie. made in England--tennis racquets and balls! A lovely tie, perfect for the preppy summer. 3 5/8". $12.



 

64) Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







65) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

66) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

67) A Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

68) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $13.


----------



## drlivingston

Any of you guys wanting a primo tie, snap up #27 from Tweedy's listing. Most people have never heard of Seigo Katsuragawa neckwear. All of his pieces are extremely limited edition which all but insures exclusivity. I don't need it. However, this is fair warning... If it is still available tomorrow night, it's mine.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! GRAIL! GRAIL!*

*GRAIL! GRAIL! GRAIL!*






​*
Stunning guncheck jacket by Winston Tailoring of New York City (formerly Chipp), one of the finest tailoring houses in the world. Tailor to JFK!​*

I don't use the term "grail" lightly, but this jacket most certainly qualifies. Although I occasionally find Chipp items in the wild (usually ties) this is the ONLY Winston item that I have ever seen. My suspicion is that this is because Winston clothing, like that of the top Savile Row houses, is kept for the life of its owner, and then inherited by his heirs who then have it altered (if necessary) for their own wear, and so rarely makes it to the secondary market.

Winston Tailors is currently run by Paul Winston, who was kind enough to verify that the sole label in this jacket (a rather mysterious "W" surrounded by scrollwork that's very similar to that of the old Chipp labels) identified it as one of his. The firm was founded in 1945, by Sidney Winston, Paul's father, who made all of John F. Kennedy's suits and jackets and many suits for Robert F. Kennedy. (The heavy chalk-stripe suit that JFK was frequently photographed in--it was his favorite, and so got a lot of wear!--was a Winston suit.) But Winston Tailors weren't content to follow traditiona and make beautiful, classic, high-quality suits--they also *invented* many of the items that are now traditionally part of the preppy/Ivy clothing canon. Patch madras items? Winston Tailors. Four-panel trousers? Winston Tailors. Embroidered corduroys, now a favorite at places like J. Crew, where they are known as "critter pants"? Winston Tailoring. And, of course, there are the iconic Chipp ties.... regular emblematics until you look closely and catch the hidden meaning! (And then receive a polite yet stern request from your HR department to have a little chat with them, as much of the humor in them was from a more permissive age!  )

Naturally, a tailoring firm that made world-class clothing and was a leading innovator had a clientele appropriate to its stature. Wilt Chamberlain, the great basketball player (and centerpiece of Robert Nozick's famous philosophical argument on justice!) was a Winston client--fitted by Mr. Winston using a stepladder. Thomas Watson, the Chairman of IBM, was a customer almost to his death. When asked why he kept having clothing made, he replied that there was a Chinese superstition that a man would not die if he still had clothing to pick up from his tailor. (He died at a time when he had nothing under commission at Winston.) And when a client was upset that his suit would not be ready before he had to leave for Paris, the next customer in line offered to deliver it to his hotel, as he would be leaving for Paris after the suit would be done. The first man gratefully agreed, the suit was delivered as promised--and Winston's then received a note of thanks, praising them for the quality of their delivery boys. The second client--who delivered the suit--was the American ambassador to France.

This jacket does full justice to the storied tradition of Chipp and Winston Tailoring. It's absolutely gorgeous, and a true grail item; if this is your size, grab it, as you're unlikely to see another.... Although you could still have one made to measure, or even bespoke, for you by Winston Tailoring!

This jacket is cut from mid-weight cloth that's on the heavier side of this category; it's by no means as heavy as Keeper's Tweed, but this is no lightweight jacket, either--as it shouldn't be, since it's a beautiful guncheck. (Although there is no indication of the source of the cloth since Winston Tailoring has one of the widest selections of Scottish cloths this side of the River Tay this was likely woven for use in jackets worn by British shooting parties.) The patterning and colourway are wonderful; a classic check base in moss and lichen greens, tans, and browns, with a beautiful and subtle windowpane overcheck in light autumnal bracken and rich conker brown.

Naturally, the tailoring is superb. This is cut as a 3/2 jacket with a very high label roll--the perfect cut for a jacket made by Winston with its roots in the Ivy Look, and cut from British tweed. The lapel roll is beautiful and fluid, as you'd expect from a jacket that's this perfectly cut. It is, of course, darted, and has a single centre vent. It is also fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features three button cuffs.

It only carries one label--the "W" in scrollwork that pronounces it as a Winston jacket. And since this is a Winston jacket this was made in New York City.

This jacket was previously owned by Dr. Tim Hosea, Harvard graduate and physician to the US National Rowing Team. It is in absolutely perfect condition.

It's always very difficult to price true grail items, especially one-offs like this, and my usual rule of thumb is, if they are in perfect condition, to offer them at roughly 10% of original retail.

So, how about *$145, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA* for this beautiful piece of clothing history... about what you'd pay for a "nicer" jacket from Land's End?

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/8
Length: 33 1/4



  

*JFK wearing Chipp:*


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Any of you guys wanting a primo tie, snap up #27 from Tweedy's listing. Most people have never heard of Seigo Katsuragawa neckwear. All of his pieces are extremely limited edition which all but insures exclusivity. I don't need it. However, this is fair warning... If it is still available tomorrow night, it's mine.


I snapped it up real quick!


----------



## wacolo

*Bump and drops.

*
All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

$16---$14 Gap wool scarf Made in Italy Excellent condition with no stains or holes. 100% Wool in a classic blackwatch.
Length 63
Width 14
https://postimg.org/image/d4ocy7hrn/ https://postimg.org/image/tgyenxw37/

$25-->$22 BB Clark Chinos 34x30.5 100% Cotton in green. Flat front and plain bottoms. Gently worn with no holes or stains. Tagged as a 34x32 and measures to.....
Waist 34.25
Inseam 30.5
Length from top of waistband 41.5
https://postimg.org/image/76ajnyysz/ https://postimg.org/image/tjiaarzqr/

$25-->$22 BB Clark Chinos 34x30.5 Everything is the same as above but in red.
https://postimg.org/image/txjmadjub/ https://postimg.org/image/v13qmc4hf/

$20-->$17 BB Yellow Cashmere Sweater Med Made in England. 100% Cashmere, V-Neck, Saddle shoulders. Overall in fine shape save for a small hole at the waistband by the left side seam(see the last pic). Put a stitch or two in it and this will make someone an excellent workhorse. The sweater did not photograph well. The real shade is not quite as orange as the first two pics show. Just a nice, warm yellow.
Chest 22.5
Shoulder ~18
Sleeve inseam 18
https://postimg.org/image/5ifzn2ab7/ https://postimg.org/image/56yjaatv7/ https://postimg.org/image/s0rhjjik3/

$32-->$28 Sebago Penny Loafers 11D Made in the USA penny loafers from Sebago. Uppers and interior are in great shape.The shoes have the original soles and heels which have many miles left.
https://postimg.org/image/crsdeaa43/ https://postimg.org/image/vy5khgqlv/ https://postimg.org/image/j9b9xskhf/

$15-->$12 J Crew 100% Wool necktie. No holes or stains. 3.75 x 56
https://postimg.org/image/rirqpy3lf/ 
https://postimg.org/image/ktl79xi9f/

$15-->$12 Stafford 55/45 wool cotton necktie No holes or stains 3 x 58
https://postimg.org/image/x49kg9ewj/ https://postimg.org/image/qruf6fbub/

$15-->$12 Gap 55/45 wool cotton necktie No holes or stains.58 x 3.75 
https://postimg.org/image/6lqx7jg6r/ https://postimg.org/image/aw5l34l9v/

$10-->$8 The Scotch House Tartan necktie. No holes or stains. The tie is not tagged by I am 99.999999% sure it is 100% wool. 59 x 3 3/8
https://postimg.org/image/saptbeier/ https://postimg.org/image/l8rvp7esz/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Winter Shirts!*

*SIX CLASSIC WINTER SHIRTS!
*​*
I have six lovely, classic winter shirts to pass on today--including an old-school Viyella, a classic chamois cloth from Bean, plaids and tartans from Pendleton, a fly-fishing shirt from Ralph Lauren, and a "Deerskin" chamois shirt from the Melton Shirt Company of Batavia, NY! *



As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) CLASSIC LL Bean Chamois shirt. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. The bean chamois shirt is one of the classics of an Ivy wardrobe! Chest: 24, sleeve: 34, length: 31. Asking just $19.



 

2) VINTAGE Viyella Shirt by Hathaway. Hathaway is one of the great American shirt companies, having been made famous by the 1950s advertising campaign featuring "The Man In the Hathaway Shirt"--a man in a Hathaway shirt with an eyepatch. (The model actually had perfect vision!) The company was founded in 1837 in Waterville, Maine and made shirts for Union soldiers during the Civil War.

Viyella was first woven in England in 1893 by William Hollins & Co from a blend of 55% wool and 45% cotton in a twill weave; in 1894 it became the first officially branded fabric in the world. The name is taken from the name of one of the main roads that was located near the Hollins factory--the Via Gellia, which owes its faux-Latin name to Philip Eyre Gell, whose family claimed descent from occupying Romans. With its lovely soft hand, durability, and longevity Viyella quickly became a fabric of choice for winter shirts and similar clothing, such as pajamas, and owing to its cost became associated with the British upper and upper middle class.

Although Viyella started life as a particular fabric the name soon became a brand of its own, and so Viyella products are not necessarily made from Viyella. Indeed, NO new Viyella products are actually made from Viyella fabric, since this is no longer produced, have been supplanted by a blend of 80% cotton and 20% wool.

This shirt was made by Hathaway, using the ORIGINAL Viyella fabric blend that is no longer produced. The fabric was, of course, Made in Great Britain, while the shirt was Made in the USA. This is a lovely vintage shirt, with what appar to be mother of pearl buttons. It's in Very Good condition--it does have a small white spot near the tail on the back, which won't be seen when worn. Asking just $19 for this lovely piece of history!

Tagged 15 - 15 1/2. Chest: 21 1/2; Sleeve: 32; Length: 26 3/4.



  

3) BEAUTIFUL Pendleton Tartan Shirt. Absolutely lovely, and a true American classic, this wool shirt was Made in the USA. It is in classic and authentic Kilgore tartan, and is in excellent condition. Asking just $22, or offer. Size L. Chest: 23 1/4; sleeve: 34, length: 31.



  

4) "Deerskin" Chamois shirt by the Melton Shirt Company. Founded in 1918 in Batavia, NY, the Melton Shirt Company started by training women and girls to make shirts; the first shirt was produced in 1919. They quickly became known for produced high-quality long lasting garments, a reputation that is embodied in this lovely chamois shirt. Featuring stud closure for ease of use in very cold weather, three stud cuffs, extra fabric in the yoke across the chest, two front pockets, and the insignia of the "Colt" gun company, this is a wonderful piece of Americana! Made in Batavia, NY, USA. Excellent condition. Tagged XL, this measures: Chest: 24, sleeve: 35, Length: 30 1/2. Asking just $20.



    

5) BEAUTIFUL vintage Pendleton plaid shirt. This is an absolutely beautiful Pendleton plaid wool shirt, in excellent condition! Single breast pocket. Given its condition this has likely never been worn. Tagged L. Chest: 22 1/2; sleeve: 34; length: 31. Asking just $19.



 

6) Lauren by Ralph Lauren Fly-fishing shirt. So, perhaps fly-fishing isn't a winter sport, but this is a lovely thick shirt that's clearly well-designed for its purpose. It features a stud closure, and a plethora of pockets for all of your fly-fishing needs, many of which feature stud closure, as well as a small zippered security pocket on the front. This is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $22, or offer. Tagged M. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32; length: 24.


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Thanks!

1. $15 BB USA Argyll and Sutherland 100% Silk 3.75 x 58 Excellent condition. No stains or pulls.
2. $15 BB USA Burgundy and White 100% Silk 3.5 x 55 Excellent condition. No stains or pulls
3. $10 Rooster Imported Gold, Burgundy, White stripe 100% Silk 59 x 3..25 Excellent condition. No stains or pulls.
https://postimg.org/image/41bzrq183/ https://postimg.org/image/b5tt0r8hf/

4. $15 Briar USA Pink Nautical Theme 100% silk woven in Switzerland 3.25 x 56. Excellent condition. No stains or pulls.
5. $15 Bert Pulitzer USA Geese tie 100% Silk 3.25 x 56 Excellent condition. No stains or pulls.
6. $15 Rooster USA Tan windowpane. 100% Linen 3.25 x 56 Excellent condition. No stains or pulls.
https://postimg.org/image/in30fyy0j/ https://postimg.org/image/wi1ayfsfn/

$18 Liberty of London Pocket Square 22 x 22 100% Silk Made in England. Machine hem. Excellent condition. No stains or pulls.
https://postimg.org/image/odt6tp60j/ https://postimg.org/image/47poutacz/ https://postimg.org/image/xo5ax8gqb/

$22 PRL Custom Fit Button Down Shirt. Navy and White Stripe w/ a red rider. Excellent condition. No stains or pulls. Sized as a medium.
Neck 16
Chest 22
Shoulder 18.5
Sleeve from shoulder seam 24.5
https://postimg.org/image/q9kkilk8j/ https://postimg.org/image/516w165rn/ https://postimg.org/image/4ppfoepbn/


----------



## datsunfan

*New Year's Day drops on tweeds*

Drops on 1/1


datsunfan said:


> Drops on these and have added more. Offers welcome.
> 
> *Norman Hilton 2-Button Sack - 41R* - Fully lined. The body is in excellent condition (no holes or stains), but the lining seams are pulling apart at the vent.
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Pit-to-pit: 22"
> Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 20.5"
> Length from BOC: 30"
> Sleeve: 24" + 1"
> Lapel Width: 3.5"
> 
> *Price *$40 *-> $35 or offer shipped CONUS.*
> 
> *
> J. Press 3/2 Green Harris Tweed Sack. Measures about 46R.* Quarter-lined. Heavy tweed. Flapped patch waist pockets. It is missing the bottom button on the front of the jacket and the sleeve buttons don't match the front buttons. No holes and the lining is in great condition.
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Pit-to-pit: 24"
> Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 23"
> Length from BOC: 30"
> Sleeve: 26" + 1"
> Lapel Width: 3.5"
> *Price $40 or offer shipped CONUS. SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> *J. Press 3/2 Green Dark Herringbone Tweed Sack. Measures about 48R.* Fully-lined. No holes or stains.
> 
> Shoulder: 20"
> Pit-to-pit: 24.5"
> Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 23.5"
> Length from BOC: 31"
> Sleeve: 26" +1"
> Lapel Width: 3.5"
> 
> *Price SOLD or offer shipped CONUS.*
> 
> *
> Alexander Julian Bespoke 3-Button Tweed 40R.* Darted. Unvented and has working sleeve buttons, a removable throat latch and triple patch-pockets. Excellent condition.
> Shoulder: 17.5"
> Pit-to-pit: 20"
> Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 19"
> Length from BOC: 30.25"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Lapel Width: 3.25"
> 
> *Price $60-> $50 or offer shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> *Harvard Co-op 2-Button Harris Tweed. Measures about a 40R. *Has some green, teal, orange, and red fibers in the weave. Darted. Single-vent and leather buttons. Made in the USA.
> Price $35 or offer shipped CONUS.
> Shoulder: 19"
> Pit-to-pit: 21"
> Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 19"
> Length from BOC: 30.5"
> Sleeve: 25" +0.5"
> Lapel Width: 4"
> 
> *Price $35 or offer shipped CONUS.
> *
> *
> Andover Shop 3/2 Navy Sack Brass-Button Blazer. Measures about 48L.* Patch waist-pockets and matte brass buttons. Excellent condition. No holes or shine. Center vent. Made in USA.
> Shoulder: 20.5"
> Pit-to-pit: 25"
> Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 24"
> Length from BOC: 33"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +1.5"
> Lapel Width: 4"
> *Price $75 -> $65 or offer shipped CONUS.*
> 
> 
> 
> *J. Press Presidential 3/2 Loud Houndstooth Check Sack - 44L. *Tan with orange, blue, teal, red, and purple. The body is in excellent condition, but the lining needs to be reattached to the end of the sleeve.Shoulder: 19.75"Pit-to-pit: 24"
> Width at 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] button: 22"
> Length from BOC: 33"
> Sleeve: 25.5" +2"
> Lapel Width: 3.5"
> *Price $50 ->$40or offer shipped CONUS.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sweaters!!*

*TWEEDYDON'S FIRST GREAT SWEATER MEGAPOST OF 2017!*
*
Some are FREE!
​I have a whole slew of wonderful sweaters to pass on today, including some Ivy classics, such as an Irish Aran sweater, Scottish cashmere, an original and iconic LL Bean Norwegian sweater, handknits, and some very Ivy sweater vests!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) MADE IN IRELAND classic Aran sweater. In a beautiful moss green, this is a lovely, chunky, traditional Aran. Some very minor pilling on the underside of one sleeve, otherwise excellent condition. Size L-Tall. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 23 1/2. Asking just $20.



  

2) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $19



3) Nick Hilton cashmere/wool V-neck in versatile dove grey. MADE IN ITALY. This is a lovely, classic sweater from the son of Normal Hilton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age. This is in excellent condition *except* for a small snag on the back near the hem, as shown. Hence, this is just $12. Chest: 23; sleeve: 35 1/2; length: 26 1/2.



   

4) Viyella sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed! Excellent condition. Size L. Merino wool. Chest: 21 3/4; length: 25. Asking just $17.





5) Brooks Brothers Argyle sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed! Italian Merino wool. Size XL. Chest: 22 1/2; length: 27. Excellent condition. Asking just $17.



 

6) A PREPPY/IVY ICON! The LL Bean Norwegian sweater became a preppy icon in the 1980s when it was featured in The Official Preppy Handbook. But it was beloved well before that owing to its classic good looks, heritage, and robustness. Made from a combination of 80% wool and 20% rayon, this sweater was robust, long-lasting, and kept its shape beautifully. This latter quality was owed to its traditional dropped (basically, wider!) shoulders that made pulling it on and off less of a strain on the body and sleeves, the very tightly knit cuffs that retained their shape over decades of use, and the relatively wide opening that, again, reduced strain on the sweater when it was pulled on and off.

The original Norway Bean sweater was a perfect example of a garment that was utterly functional and, largely because of this, absolutely beautiful.

Alas, in the 1990s Bean shifted production from Norway to China.... quality fell, the heritage was lost, and sales plummeted. Then, in 2009, Bean re-introduced the sweater from the same Norwegian factory as the original--this time in all-wool. Alas, the cut was different, being longer, it lacked the dropped shoulders of the original, and the cuffs tended to stretch after use. The original Norway sweater was still the best..... And its a tribute to its longevity that examples can still readily be found, although since they are no longer made they are becoming rarer.

This is a classic, original Norway Bean sweater, Made in Norway, from 80/20 wool/rayon blend. This is in the rare teal/grey colourway, and is in excellent condition. Sized Men's Medium, this measures: Chest: 22 1/2; sleeve: 33; length: 25.

Asking just $39, or offer.



  

7) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

8) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $16.



  

9) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $10.



 

10) Paul Frederick cashmere sweater vest. Could use a dry clean to freshen it up as it's been in storage, otherwise Excellent condition. Forest Green. Made in Great Britain. 2-ply cashmere. Asking just $18.



 

11) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $20.





12) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $18.



  

13) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

14) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





15) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $17.



 

16) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $25, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

17) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $17. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

Likely the warmest winter coat you'll ever own. In _excellent _condition and always in style...just as Trad clothing should be.



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE U.S. NAVY PEA COAT
> Military issue, not an aftermarket coat
> 
> Size ~38R
> *
> *Open to reasonable offers.*
> 
> This classic vintage U.S. Navy pea coat features heavy Kersey wool in a deep midnight navy, all eight original U.S. Navy buttons (6 front buttons and two collar buttons), full lining, two corduroy-lined exterior pockets, two interior pockets, and a hook vent.
> 
> The original interior tag is missing, but you can see the outline of where it was originally sewn under the interior chest pocket. Presumably it was removed because the original owner's name was written on it. However, faint military stenciling on the bottom of the lining reads "CHRISTIANSEN, R. J."
> 
> This coat has corduroy pockets and double-row stitching above the cuff. These details place this coat's date of manufacture sometime prior to 1967.
> 
> This coat is in exceptional condition, with no stains, holes, fading, lining tears or missing buttons. It's very difficult to find a genuine U.S. Navy pea coat of this vintage without moth damage. For the sake of full disclosure, there is a 2" section under the rear collar where the stitching has become detached. This is a very easy and inexpensive fix, or it could be left as-is, since the collar remains firmly attached and its appearance is not impacted whatsoever.
> 
> The coat measures out to be approximately 38R, but please see the actual measurements listed below.
> 
> *Measurements (taken with coat buttoned and lying flat)*
> Chest: 41"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 23"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"
> *
> Asking $120 or offer. Price includes free CONUS shipping.
> 
> *


----------



## gamma68

*Orvis Harris Tweed shooting jacket
From the estate of George S. (Scott) Romney, brother of Mitt Romney and son of George W. Romney*

This is a strikingly handsome jacket with a fantastic colorway representing the best of contemporary Harris Tweed.

Features a 3/2 roll, two bellows pockets, an action back, leather buttons on metal shanks, suede elbow patches, a functional throat latch, a single vent, full lining, and four interior pockets (including one with a zip closure). See the close-up photos for best color representation. Very subtle darts. The cloth is a robust and durable tweed associated with top Orvis jackets. MADE IN THE USA.

Tickets to an operatic performance of "Madame Butterfly" found in an interior pocket indicate this jacket was formerly owned by George S. (Scott) Romney, brother of former Massachusetts Governor and 2012 Republican Presidential nominee Mitt Romney, and son of former Michigan Governor George W. Romney.

You, too, can now rub shoulders (figuratively) with a member of a prominent American political family.

The jacket is in excellent condition with no holes, stains or other noticeable flaws. No size tag but measures approximately 42R--please see actual measurements.

Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 43"
Sleeve: 23.25" (+3")
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*Asking CLAIMED. *Tickets included


----------



## TweedyDon

*22 PAIRS OF CLASSIC PANTS!*



*I have a slew of wonderful, classic trousers to pass on today, including a pair of unworn British Army tartan trews from a defunct regiment, a lovely vintage pair of Brooks Brothers tartans, pheasant cords from Corbin, pre-takeover Bill's Khakis cords, Berle cords, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers![/B*​*]

1) Bill's khakis. Wool twill. Style M1. These date from BEFORE Bill's was taken over. Excellent condition. Size 38. Waist: 19 1/8; Inseam 29 1/2 unhemmed. Please note that these have a line c. 1 1/2" from the hem where they were let down. Asking just $25.



   

2) Berle mid-wale cords. Founded in 1946 in Charleston, Berle is one of the great American trouser makers, still owned by the original family. These are lovely cords; pleated front, hemmed, in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Waist: 17 1/2; Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff. Asking just $22.



  

3) Pheasant cords, by Corbin! These pheasants are not embroidered on, but are an integral part of the cording. Made by Corbin, these are "Natural Shoulder" trousers--so-called to make it clear that they fit firmly into the canon of the "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League" (TNSIL) look! Flat front. Very Good/ Excellent condition. Waist: 17, inseam 33 (+2 1/2). Asking just $25.



 

4) Berle chocolate brown wide-wale cords. Founded in 1946 in Charleston, Berle is one of the great American trouser makers, still owned by the original family. These are lovely cords; pleated front, hemmed, in Very Good/Excellent condition. (There is a small stain on the lining of one pocket) Made in the USA. Waist: 17 1/4; Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff. Asking just $22.



  

5) Perry Ellis wide-wale cords. Flat front. Decent, knockaround trousers! Very Good/Excellent condition. Tagged Size 34/34, but are smaller. Waist: 16, inseam 30 1/2. Just $15.



 

6) Bills khakis. Black mid-wale cords. These are PRE-TAKEOVER Bills! They do have a line across the leg from hanging, but this will be removed with the first dry-cleaning. M2 style. Tagged size 33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17; inseam: 33 7/8 (+2 1/2). Asking just $22.



   

7) UNION MADE in the USA tartan wool trousers by Tommy Hilfiger--who sometimes gets things right!  These are lovely, classic tartan trousers, Union Made in the USA, flat-front, with an on-seam ticket pocket. They're in excellent condition except for a small hole by the back pocket and a similar small hole on the front, as shown. As such, these are very well priced at just $18, or offer. Tagged 34; Waist: 16 1/2; Inseam 34 (+2).



      

8) Orvis--thick, heavy khakis, perfect for winter! These feature leather trim and a keyfob on the front. Very Good condition. Flat front. Size 40/30; Waist: 20 1/4, inseam 29. Just $17.



  

9) Ben Silver thin-wale cords. Lovely sky blue. Pleated front. Made in the USA. These could do with a dry clean to freshen them up as they're rumpled from storage, hence just Very Good condition. Hand-tailored. Size 37. Waist: 19 3/8; Inseam: 28 (+1). Asking just $18.



 

10) Orvis heavy khakis. Leather trim on the pockets. Very Good condition. Flat front. Size 36. Waist: 18 1/2; inseam: 30. Just $18.



  

11) MADE IN ITALY Kirkland trousers, cut from Super 120s. Pleated front, excellent condition. Classic grey. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $15.



  

12) BEAUTIFUL Corbin trousers in miniature brown herringbone tweed. Pleated front, cuffs. Excellent condition. Waist: 18; inseam 31 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $22.



 

13) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers vintage Tartan trousers. An Ivy classic! Flat front. Very Good condition. Waist: 17; inseam: 30 1/2 (+3). Asking just $25.



 

14) Orvis. Heavy khakis. Excellent condition! Size 42. Waist: 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/4. Asking just $17.



  

15) GENUINE BRITISH ARMY TREWS! Trews are a traditional form of Highland dress, the term originated as an Anglicization of the Scots truis, from the Scots Gaelic triubhas. They're a form fitting trouser, traditionally higher-waisted than regular trousers so that they are appropriate to wear with an Argyle jacket as well as more usual Saxon jacket (i.e., the standard sports coat). Until the formation of the Royal Regiment of Scotland in 2006 trews were part of mess and full dress uniform for lowland regiments, and also (after 1994) for the composite regiment known as The Highlanders, which had been formed from the Seaforth, Gordon, and Cameron Highland regiments.

These trews were produced to be mess dress for The Highlanders regiment, specifically for members of the former Seaforth Regiment, in Mackenzie tartan, likely just prior to 2006. They are traditionally high waisted, and features both extra-wide belt loops to accommodate traditional Scottish kilt belts and suspender buttons internally. They can be tightened or loosened by the side adjusters. Cut from heavy wool, these would make ideal festive trousers for civilians, being completely appropriate for black tie wear with a tuxedo. Flat front.

These are in excellent condition, and, although this is not noted, were Made in the UK. Waist: 17; Inseam: 33 1/2 (+1). Asking just $45, or offer.



  

16) Four Panel Cord Trousers. Invented by Chipp, the four panel trouser has become a mainstay of GTH Ivy Style. These cords are a lovely example, being a combination of kelly green and navy blue. No maker listed, but likely Made in the USA, these are flat front and in excellent condition. Waist: 16 3/4; Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2). Asking just $25.



 

17) LANGROCK of Princeton! THE Ivy Style store--just prior to its demise it ran full-page advertisements stating that it was the ONLY store in America to retain "The American Look"!--it sold beautiful, classic clothing to generations of Princeton men before its closure in the 1990s. These trousers are lovely--a classic mossy grey with overchecking in berry red and dark harvest golden-yellow, they are flat front and cuffed. These is no fabric listed, but despite feeling like pure wool they are labelled as including "synthetic fibers". But the synthetics that these contain are NOT the same as we encounter today; they were carefully produced to mimic almost exactly the feel of natural fibers. While a new polyester tie is clearly poly, a late 1960s poly tie can be easily mistaken for silk, even at close quarters and when handled. The fact that these trousers are partly synthetic is thus no bar to these being awesome! 

Very Good condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 32 (+1 1/2), with 1" cuff. Asking just $24, or offer.



 

18) Orvis heavy khakis. Size 42. Leather trimmed pockets. Very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/2. Asking just $17.



   

19) Canali. Made in Italy, and cut from a lovely complex wool cloth, these are flat front, uncuffed, and in excellent condition. Waist: 18 3/4; inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/2). Asking just $22.



 

20) VINTAGE Corbin red and black broad herringbone trousers. Unusual! Flat front, Good/Very Good condition. Some age wear to the lining. Just $15. Waist: 20; inseam: 31 1/4 (+1 1/2).





 

21) Bills Khakis cords. Beautiful golden wheat! Excellent condition. PRE TAKEOVER CORDS. M2 style. Tagged size 34. Waist: 17; Inseam: 32 1/4 (+1 1/2). Asking just $25.



  

22) Corbin narrow wale red cords. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Flat front. Just $20. Waist: 18 1/2; inseam: 31 (+1 3/4).



 *


----------



## cellochris

TweedyDon, your inbox is full!


----------



## TweedyDon

cellochris said:


> TweedyDon, your inbox is full!


Inbox cleared!


----------



## ATL

The time has come for me to say goodbye to this beauty:

Carroll and Co tweed three-piece suit. 38 Short.

$210 shipped CONUS

REVISED! Measurements
Jacket:
Chest - 19
Sleeve - 22 7/8
Shoulder - 17
Length - 28.5

Vest:
p2p: 17.5
length: 21

Pants:
Waist: 32
Inseam: 29

More pics on ebay:


----------



## straw sandals

Wow. That's a beautiful suit!



ATL said:


> The time has come for me to say goodbye to this beauty:
> 
> Carroll and Co tweed three-piece suit. 38 Short.
> 
> $210 shipped CONUS
> 
> Measurements
> Jacket:
> Chest - 20
> Sleeve - 24
> Shoulder - 17.5
> Length - 29.5
> 
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 32
> Inseam: 29
> 
> More pics on ebay:


----------



## ATL

straw sandals said:


> Wow. That's a beautiful suit!


:beer:


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a series of lovely wool and knit ties to pass on today, including some beautiful and rare wool challis, some Italian silk knits, some classic Scottish tartans, *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) BEAUTIFUL wool tie from The Andover Shop, one of the classic purveyors of Ivy Style. Made in England. Excellent condition. This would be perfect with tweed! 3 1/4". Asking just $18.





 

2) Made in Italy. All wool. A lovely, classic tie in slate grey and dark blue. Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Asking just $16.





 

3) VINTAGE "Wash and Wear" tie, likely from the late 1950s. Very Good/Excellent condition. A lovely, wearable vintage item! 2". Just $12.







4) 93% Cashmere and 7% Wool tie by Polo Ralph Lauren. A lovely dark midnight blue/black tie with an Imperial purple stripe, this is in excellent condition except for a weave fault on the front that was likely there since new. Otherwise, excellent condition. Wonderfully soft! 3". Asking just $18.



  

5) Classic heathery grey-and-blue tie with a lovely complex weave--please see the close ups! Woven and made in Scotland. All wool. Excellent condition. 3". Just $17.



 

6) G. Fox & Co started in 1847 in Hartford, Conn., and grew to the premier department store in the city, known for its Art Deco lower floor and the high quality of its products. It left the family hands in 1965, and in 1991 was finally phased out, being converted to Filene's. This tie is all wool, and a lovely dark red. It has a small blemish line, as shown, but this would likely come out with dry cleaning. (Dry cleaning a wool tie is perfectly fine!) This is thus in Very Good condition, and measures 3". Asking just $12.



  

7) The House of Emanuel Ungaro opened in Paris in 1965, and quickly established itself as force to be reckoned with in the life of Parisian haute couture. In 1973 Ungaro unveiled its first menswear life, which was received with critical acclaim. This tie likely dates from the very early years of Ungaro, when it was still a fashion house and before it turned to focusing on branded perfumes in the 1980s. It's clear from this tie Ungaro's early work was applauded; a lovely geometric tie in colours of dark brown and burnt orange, Made in Italy from 100% pure wool. Admittedly, this is a classic 1970s tie--it measures 4 1/8" at its widest!--but it's a lovely piece of fashion history. In very Good condition; it has a couple of small wear marks at the leading edge of the blade, as shown. Asking just $12, or offer.





 

8) Lovely basketweave wool tie in burnt orange and corn yellow, this was sold by the upscale clothier MacHugh's of New Jersey. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $10.



 

9) CLASSIC SCOTTISH TARTAN! By Lochcarron. Stewart Dress tartan. This has a tiny hole about 3/4 way up the blade, as shown, and s just in Good condition. $9. 3 /4".



 

10) Lochcarron Davidson tartan. All wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15.



 

11) Vintage Beau Brummel tie. All wool. 3 1/4". This has a small thread snag on the front, as shown. Very Good condition. $10.



  

12) Another classic Lochcarron tartan! Made in Scotland. Farquharson tartan. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Just $15.



 

13) Lochcarron tartan tie. All wool. Fraser Red. This has a small weave fault on the front which was there from new, and a small snag on the edge of the thin side of the blade that won't be seen when worn. Very Good condition; hence just $12. 3".



 

14) Pendleton tartan tie. This appears to be in excellent condition, but it has three tiny pinholes on the front. Hence, this is just $9, or FREE with two other ties! 3 3/4".



 

15) Tepper's Department store of Plainfield, NJ opened for business in 1907; its success led Adolph and Max Tepper to build a beautiful Italianate building as a much-increased Tepper's, which opened in 1919. Specializing in high quality and good value goods, Tepper's flourished, and in the 1930s introduced the Cederbrooke line of shirts and ties as their highest-quality men's wear line, marketed as the ultimate compliment to give your husband for Christmas! Tepper's closed in 1977.

Although not marked as such, this tie is almost certainly hand-blocked wool challis. It likely dates from the 1940s or early 1950s, and is in excellent condition. It carries a lovely vintage label! 3 1/8". Asking just $17, or offer.





 

16) Roosterknit--a classic knit tie! 60% wool, 40% mohair. Excellent condition. 2 1/2". $15.



 

17) Chestnut brown knit tie. Likely wool, this does have some minor snags on the thin blade near the knot area, which won't be seen when worn. Hence, just $8. 2 1/2".



 

18) Roosterknit--another classic knit tie! All wool. Excellent condition, except for a very small snag on the back of the blade, which I only noticed just now and which won't be seen when worn. Sold by Bloomingdale's. Very Good/Excellent condition; 2 1/4". $12.



 

19) Chestnut brown wool (likely) knit tie. One small snag on the thin back blade which won't be seen when worn, hence Very Good/Excellent condition, and $9. 2 1/4".

 

20) Land's End silk knit. Absolutely gorgeous, Land's End silk knits are a very well-kept secret, and have acquired quite a following. Made in Italy. 3 1/4". Excellent condition. $18.



  

21) Classic black knit tie. All wool. 2 1/8". Excellent condition. $13





22) ORIGINAL Vicky Davis skinny tie. Vicky Davis was one of the best-known tie designers in New York in the 1980s. She had relocated there from Michigan to pursue her passion for ties, and was extremely succesful. While many of her ties are now very dated--she specialized in "humor" ties, with fairly large pictures, and was largely responsible for making these popular--she was also the champion of "skinny" ties in revolt of the wide ties that Ralph Lauren had championed in the 1970s. The mid to late 1980s return to thin, 1950s and 1960s style ties was owed largely to the influence of Vicky.... and this is a lovely example of an original 1980s Vicky Davis knit.

Just as much at home in a vintage, Ivy, or Trad wardrobe as very loosely tied around the neck of a 1980s "casual" with his jacket sleeves pushed up to the elbows, this lovely tie is all cotton and Made in England. It features a standard V tip rather than a square tip, and a different style of weave in the V. This is in very Good/Excellent condition, and a bargain at just $15, or offer. 1 3/4".







23) Italian silk knit in black. Made in Italy. Absolutely gorgeous! Excellent condition. 2 1/2". $17.





24) BEAUTIFUL vintage "Triple" tie! At first, this tie presents as a lovely traditional wool plaid tie of the sort that would be perfect with tweed. On closer examination it transpires that while this is a lovely plaid tie, it can also be reversed, so that it can be worn as a dark loden green wool tie, also. But things get even better--this tie has been carefully crafted so that it can ALSO be worn as a nailhead tie, in black and dark forest green!

I had a very similar tie for sale some time ago, but that was simply a more common double reversible tie, rather than a triple reversible. Plus, this tie was Made in England for Trimingham's or Bermuda. 2 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking just $22, or offer, for this lovely rarity.







     

*SILK CRAVATS!*



25) Dark red silk (unmarked) cravat with neats. Excellent condition. $15.





26) Dark blue silk cravat with small gold squares centered in crimson. Lovely! Excellent condition. $15.



 

27) WONDERFUL Vintage Pierre Cardin cravat, in dark blue with gemetric squares in red. This was Made in France, and dates from the time before Pierre Cardin turned to licensing and diffusion lines. This is first quality, and in excellent condition except for one tiny snag, as shown. Just $16.


----------



## WillBarrett

Will provide better pictures later but here is a nice J.Press OCBD in size 16.5" x 35". Blue with some notable knicks in the collar. Can probably hold up for a good while longer, especially if you avoid the dryer.


Asking $22 or offer shipped.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with update...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*I'm blowing these out at $10 each - get a jump on your spring wardrobe!*

*SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Patrick06790

In the course of my massive apartment cleaning I have come to the reluctant conclusion that I really don't need hundreds of ties.

So I am bringing back the Great Tie Grab Bag, which was very popular last time around. For a mere $30, I will send you a box of eight neckties of unimpeachable tradliness. You will have to trust me, because I am not going to photograph and post 200 ties. 

Some are newish, some are vintage, all are wearable. 

Yes, you might find them cheaper at thrift shops. But these don't have soup stains, and you don't have to look through piles of Countess Mara and Tommy Hilfiger crap.

Thirty bucks, guys. (That's in the continental United States.)


----------



## TweedyDon

Patrick06790 said:


> You will have to trust me, because I am not going to photograph and post 200 ties.


Wimp.


----------



## TweedyDon

*24 Pairs of Tradly Shoes! Sizes 8 - 12. Alden, Rancourt of Maine, Allen Edmonds, Brooks, more!*

*I have 24 pairs of classic boots and shoes to pass on today, including beautiful shoes from Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers, Alden, Allen Edmonds, Rancourt of Maine, Sorel, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) Sorel winter boots. Sorel make perhaps the best winter boots available, although they have no started to outsource production to China. These boots, however, were Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 11. Asking just $65.



     

2) Florsheim Imperial "Custom Made" bluchers in black. Made in the USA. Featuring the desirable but lethal metal V-cleat on the sole! Size 10 C/E. Very Good condition. Just $40.



       

3) Made by Rancourt of Maine, these lovely bison penny loafers were retailed by Bill's Khakis. They were, of course, made in Maine, USA, and are in absolutely excellent condition--they come with the original shoe bags. Size 9D. Just $65.



   

4) Rancourt of Maine "smooth" penny loafers. These lovely penny loafers were retailed by Bill's Khakis. They were, of course, made in Maine, USA, and are in absolutely excellent condition--they come with the original shoe bags. Size 9D. Just $65.



    

5) ABSOLUTELY SOLID Florsheim Imperial Wingtip gunboats in classic Black. Dating from when all Florsheim shoes were Made in the USA. Size 10D. Very Good condition. Just $45.



    

6) HAND MADE IN ITALY AND ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! Classic black loafers, hand made in Italy. These are in excellent condition except for a small mark (caused by wood stain from shoe trees) on the insole, as shown, and aftermarket fleece on the tongues to improve wear. Size 8 1/2 (US). Asking just $65.



     

7) Allen Edmonds "Grayson" model tassel loafers. Some minor scuffing that will polish out, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. (Please note that I have just realised that I have photographed the soles of one of these shoes with that of the Grayson listed in 7, above. I'll make sure that you receive the pair you order, as (7) has some minor scuffing and (11) does not!) Just $45.



  


8) Allen Edmonds "Stockbridge" model in black. (At least, I believe that this is the Stockbridge model--the most comfortable shoe available, in my view!) Minor blemishes to the uppers, as shown, which will readily polish out easily. Size 10D. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $45.



    

9) Allen Edmonds "Cornell" monkstraps. In Very Good condition; some minor blemishes to the uppers, as shown, which will easily polish out. Size 9D. Just $45.



     

10) Allen Edmonds "Cornell" monkstraps in black. Excellent condition; shoe trees included! Small hammer stamped on sole, indicating recrafting--hence their excellent condition! Size 9D. Asking just $60.



    

11) Allen Edmonds "Grayson" model tassel loafers. Shoe trees included! Size 9 1/2D. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $55. (Please note that I have just realised that I have photographed the soles of one of these shoes with that of the Grayson listed in 7, above. I'll make sure that you receive the pair you order, as (7) has some minor scuffing and (11) does not!)



    

12) Florsheim Imperial black tassel loafers. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9D. Asking $45.



    

13) Allen Edmonds "Grayson" tassel loafers in chestnut brown. These are lovely, but note that there is a scuff which will polish out well--but likely not completely--on the heel. Very Good condition. 9 1/2D. Just $39.



    

14) Barrie Ltd was started in 1934, in New Haven, Conn., as a purveyor of boots and shoes to the men of Yale. It soon expanded into Cambridge, Mass., and then Princeton, NJ.... thus establishing itself as the Ivy shoe seller of choice! These loafers were made by Florsheim expressly for Barrie Ltd. They could use a good polish, and so are in Good condition. Size 11 AA/B. Asking just $29.



     

15) Alden of New England--one of the premier showmakers in the US, founded in Middleborough, Mass. in 1884--is one of the great Ivy shoemakers, and these classic tassel loafers show why. Made in Massachusetts--of course!--these are in excellent condition, and come with their original shoe bags. 
Size 9 1/2 B/D. Asking just $69.





      

16) FOR HER! Sorel winter boots--likely the best available! These were Made in Canada, and are in excellent condition, with only very minor wear to the heel. No laces, though! Ladies Size 7. Asking just $45.





   

17) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. These come complete with their original shoe trees! Excellent condition. Size 12A. Just $45.



    

18) Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers decorative loafers. Made in England. Excellent condition. These come complete with a pair of Brooks Brothers shoe bags (some minor staining) which were not original to them, but which are completely serviceable! Size 9 1/2D. Asking just $69.







      

19) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Good condition; some minor scuffs on the uppers. Size 12B. Asking just $25.



  

20) Cole Haan with Nike soles. Waterproof! Excellent condition. Size 9M. Asking just $35.



     

21) MADE IN ENGLAND by Angus Westley. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking just $45.



    

22) Founded in 1895, The Boot and Shoe Workers' Union was regarded as a radical organization, likely Socialist, and definitely un-American with their attempts to regulate wages and working conditions, and to enforce the use of stamps to show when a shoe was made by what they considered to be a bone fide trade union shop. The Union merged with the Retail Clerk's International Union in 1977, at which point their stamps ceased to be used in boots and shoes.

This lovely, sturdy pair of shoes thus dates from before 1977. Independently of its historic interest--it carries the BSWU stamp, noting the factory that it was made in!--this is a seriously sturdy pair of shows, perfect for manning the barricades or supporting your brother laborers on the docks. It's in Very Good condition, with some minor creasing and surface scuffs that will polish out . Size 11 1/2D, this is a steal at just $35, or offer.



  

23) Allen Edmonds "Preston" loafers. In excellent condition, except for a minor scuff on one upper, as shown. Size 9D. Asking just $45.



  

24) Geox loafers. Excellent condition! Made in Italy (clearly, although not marked.) Italian size 41 1/2 (US 8). Asking just $45.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Scarves, Pocket Squares, and a Brooks Brothers Sterling Silver Buckle!*

*I have several lovely scarves and pocket squares to pass on today--including NWT Pringle and Welsh Tweedmill scarves, a Drake's scarf, and pocket squares from Italy, England--and vintage geometric squares from Saks!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
SCARVES!*



1) NWT James Pringle of Scotland. From one of the premier woolen mills in Scotland, this lovely wool scarf was Made in Scotland, and is in absolutely excellent condition. New, with tags. length: 63; width: 12; fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $25, shipped, or offer.



   

2) NWT Tweedmill scarf, made in Wales, UK. A beautiful scarf in green and cream, perfect to carry you through into the colder days of Spring. New with all tags. Length: 62; width: 8; fringe 3. Asking just $20.



   

3) EXTREMELY SOFT! There's no fabric content listed, but this is almost certainly a blend of very high quality cashmere, and either angora or mohair--likely angora, as it lacks the longer fuzziness of mohair. beautiful, and in excellent condition, this is Length: 48; Width: 11 1/2' Fringe: 1 1/4. Just $18, or offer.



https://s290.photobucket.com/user/t...QUARES JAN 2014/DSC06820_zps62p8ecan.jpg.html

4) Drake's of London scarf. Drake's has been making extremely beautiful accessories in London for decades; their current flagship store features Harris Tweed covered chairs and cabinets from the Natural History Museum--it's almost a tourist destination in itself! This scarf is likely a child's scarf, or made for a small man; it's certainly beautiful, featuring multiple different coloured panels with contrasting polka dots on each! It was Made in Scotland, and is 75% lambswool and 25% angora. It's in Very Good condition, and would be in Excellent condition once it has a dry clean to freshen it up!  Length: 50; width: 6 3/4. No fringe. Asking just $25, or offer.







  

*POCKET SQUARES!*



You know that your breast pocket is supposed to hold a pocket square, right?  So if you don't have some--or don't have enough--now's your chance!

1) Lovely pale yellow square with traditional British handkerchief striping around the edges. Silk. Made in Macclesfield England. 15" square. Excellent condition. $12.



  

2) Red silk pocket square. Hand rolled edges. 17" square. Excellent condition. $9.



 

3) Blue silk pocket square. Classic handkerchief striping around the edges; Made in Italy. 15" square. Excellent condition. $12.



  

4) Lovely pale, pale, pale blue silk square--this is such a pale blue it appears to be cream! Hand rolled, in excellent condition. 17" square. Just $10.



 

5) BEAUTIFUL lilac hand rolled pocket square. Silk, Made in Italy. This has a small blemish from the original price tag; this won't be seen when worn. 18" square. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $12.



 

6) BEAUTIFUL paisley in golds and browns! Made in Italy. 12" square. Silk. Excellent condition. Just $12.

 

7) Brown and blue paisley square. Microfiber. 10" square. Excellent condition! Just $6!



 

8) Christian Dior. Absolutely beautiful, with a wonderfully complex shadow pattern underlying the Royal blue background! Silk; excellent condition. 15" square. Just $15.







9) Polo Ralph Lauren "Horses" pocket square. Absolutely beautiful! Hand made in Italy. Silk. Excellent condition. 18" square. Just $17.





 

10) Polo Ralph Lauren pocket square in cotton. Lovely! Some minor bleeding into the surrounding cream edging, so just Very Good condition. 16" square. Just $8.





12) Made in England Blue Paisley. Beautiful! Silk. Excellent condition. 17" square. $14.



 

13) Grey-blue square. All silk. Hand rolled. Excellent condition. Just $8.



  

14) Vintage Saks Fifth AVenue square in geometric design, designed so that it can be folded so that different colours are facing outwards, so it can play the role of more than one square! Small frays on edge where the tag was removed--note that the frays are the remains of the tag, not the square itself, otherwise Excellent condition.. 18" square. Just $16





15) Vintage Saks Fifth AVenue square in geometric design, designed so that it can be folded so that different colours are facing outwards, so it can play the role of more than one square! Excellent condition. 18" square. Just $16.





16) Vintage Saks Fifth AVenue square in geometric design, designed so that it can be folded so that different colours are facing outwards, so it can play the role of more than one square! Excellent condition. 18" square. Just $16.



*BROOKS BROTHERS STERLING SILVER BUCKLE*

​
The engine-turned silver buckle is an Ivy classic; the only debate over it is whether you should buy yours from Tiffany's or Brooks Brothers. And if choose Brooks Brothers, here's a buckle for you! This is a classic engine-turned sterling silver buckle with a cartouche for engraving; here, this has been used to engrave "BAB". This buckle shows minor signs of wear commensurate with use. It's stamped "Brooks Brothers" and "Sterling" on the reverse. It measures 1 7/8" by 1 1/4", and is in Very Good condition. *Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in the USA.*


----------



## Clay J

Wanted: Schoolboy scarves. It just fell to 17 degrees here and mine has been usurped by the girlfriend.

Thanks,
Clay


----------



## ATL

ATL said:


> The time has come for me to say goodbye to this beauty:
> 
> Carroll and Co tweed three-piece suit. 38 Short.
> 
> $210 shipped CONUS
> 
> REVISED! Measurements
> Jacket:
> Chest - 19
> Sleeve - 22 7/8
> Shoulder - 17
> Length - 28.5
> 
> Vest:
> p2p: 17.5
> length: 21
> 
> Pants:
> Waist: 32
> Inseam: 29
> 
> More pics on ebay:


 FLASH: Atlanta Snowpacolypse sale! $185 shipped CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*20 classic suits!*

*20 CLASSIC SUITS!

Including Grails!*​
*I have some wonderful classic suits to pass on today, including some beauties from Normal Hilton, Polo Blue Label by Corneliani, Brooks Brothers--including a vintage flannel 3/2 sack!--Southwick, and more!*

_* This is just the first batch--another 15 are coming along shortly! *_

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Norman Hilton Flannel suit*

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Normal Hilton joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted.

Norman Hilton clothes were absolutely first quality, and this wonderful suit shows why. Made in the factory at Linden, NJ, this is cut from a beautifully soft wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape in a classic grey with both pin and chalk striping. Even at first glance it is obvious that this is a very beautiful and well-made suit indeed! Cut as a rare two-button sack, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made expressly for (the now defunct) Marshall Fields, back when Marshall Field's was a very upscale store indeed.

It is in absolutely excellent condition,and was, of course Union Made in the USA--in Linden, NJ!

*Asking just $125, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1) with a 1 3/4" cuff.





  
*

2) BEAUTIFUL H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in dark navy flann*el

This is absolutely beautiful! Made by H. Freeman at their Philadelphia workshop, this beautiful suit is a classic dark navy flannel 3/2 sack--the classic "best" formal suit in an Ivy wardrobe. The beautifully thick flannel fabric has a wonderful hand and drape. Featuring a wonderfully fluid lapel roll, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent and very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This suit was built in October 1980 for John A. Philbrick III, who later was associated with pharmaceutical development at Cornell. Even though this suit is almost 37 years old it could easily have been purchased last week; Mr. Philbrick III clearly considered this his best suit, cared for it, and wore it sparingly!

*Asking just $85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



    

*3) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in grey pinstripe.*

H. Freeman is one of the premier traditional suit makers in America, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, so this suit has a wonderfully classic provenance!

Cut as a traditional Ivy 3/2 sack from a classic grey pinstripe wool cloth, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and very natural shoulder--as you would expect from H. Freeman's "Naturalaire" line! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union Made in Philadelphia, USA.

This suit has a very small snag hold on one cuff, as shown--this could readily be repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged (vintage) 44. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





       

*4) Classic Dark Grey pinstipe Gold Trumpeteer by Hart, Shaffner, Marx*

A lovely classic charcoal grey pinstripe suit in a contemporary two button cut with subtle darting, this is the top of the line for HSM--the Gold Trumpeteer. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful suit has a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 42S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



    
*

5) Austin Reed suit. Traditional British Styling, Made in the USA.*

Designed in the UK, this lovely suit has a fully functional ticket pocket and a twin vent--as you'd expect from a UK styled suit! The trousers also lack belt loops, featuring instead side adjusters, for a sleeker, more fitted silhouette. This suit is cut from a lovely light grey wool cloth with traditional (for Britain) and subtle windowpane overchecking in light brown, sky blue, and berry red. It is half canvassed and half lined. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. IUt was Made in the USA. The left sleeve's lining at the cuff has a minor repair; this could use some minor attention as the stitching wasn't the best, but this can't be seen when worn. However, because of this this suit is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just $60, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 28 1/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2 3/4)





    

*6) Charcoal Flannel Suit, for Roots.*

This is a beautiful, classic suit made for Roots, the upscale store of New Jersey that used to carry a lot of tradly garments. Cut from a medium weight wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape, this is a contemporary suit with a two button front and subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features four button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer--a steal for a flannel suit of this quality!

Measurements: *

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.





  

*7) H. Oritsky pinstripe suit for Sal's Custom Tailors of Princeton Junction.*

H. Oritsky was known as the "natural shoulder company" because of the Ivy style of the natural shoulder that it adhered to; it also made a lot of O'Connell's own-label suits. This is a lovely contemporary two button from suit, cut from a classic dark grey pinstripe wool cloth; the pinstriping is in alternating stripes of red and blue with cream. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, has very natural shoulders, a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It was Union Made in Reading, PA, USA. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and so a bargain at just $75, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31, with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

*8) Southwick for Paul Stuart.*

A lovely, classic grey suit by Southwick for Paul Stuart, this is a contemporary model with a two button front and subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent, as well as natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It has had a small repair to the seam on the left lapel, but this can only really be seen if you're looking for it! As such, it's in Very Good condition, and so just $65, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 17
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



   

*9) GORGEOUS Hickey-Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton flannel suit with overchecking!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully thick and luxurious flannel, the colourway and patterning of this suit are wonderful--a very very dark grey base with extremely subtle windowpane overchecking in dark chestnut; this is a truly beautiful suit, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice!

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--indeed, it has just the hint of one at the top button--this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is Hickey-Freeman's "Canturbury" model, and has four buttons cuffs and a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $95, or offer--a genuine bargain for a 3/2 sack flannel suit of this quality!

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 14
Inseam: 32 (+2 1/2)





  

*10) Princeton Clothing Company grey 3/2 sack suit*

A lovely slate blue-grey lighter-weight suit in the classic Ivy Style 3/2 sack cut from The Princeton Clothing Company of Princeton, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, natural shoulders, and a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

*Asking just $69, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 (+3)





   

*11) J. Press "Presstige" lighter weight grey 3/2 sack suit*

A listing of classic suits wouldn't be complete without an offering from J. Press! From Press's "Presstige" line this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. Cut from a lighter-weight wool cloth in classic grey, it is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center hook vent. It has three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+3)





    

*
12) ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label Suit by Corneliani*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Not to be confused with the standard Polo line, Ralph Lauren's Polo Blue Label is Made in Italy by Corneliani, and has all the quality that you'd expect from clothing tailored there.

This suit is absolutely gorgeous.

Cut from Super 100's virgin wool cloth in a beautiful Glen Plaid in a medley of browns, brackens, and chestnuts, this features peak lapels and a three button front. As befits the formality of its lapels the jacket is unvented--in Flusser-approved style!--half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a functional ticket pocket, which is still partly basted shut. The lapels and the placket feature pick stitching. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit is in beautiful condition, except for a small weave flaw on the back shoulder, as shown; this was only noticed by me when I was measuring the shoulders are so payng close attention to that area, and was likely there since new. Otherwise, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $89, or offer--a steal for a Corneliani suit!

Tagged 48R; meas*ures:

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 20 3/4
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.







        

*13) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks CLASSIC 3/2 sack in charcoal with overchecking*

Forget the current iteration of Jos. A Banks--that's Hyde, while this is Jeykll!

The days when Jos. A. Banks rivaled and often surpassed Brooks are gone, but the older Banks pieces carrying the red label--like this one--or the even older black script label are easily a match for Brooks' old-school "Makers" line, and are much better quality than much of contemporary Brooks today.

This suit is no exception to that rule, being a classic 3/2 sack in the true Ivy fashion. It's also wonderfully unusual in that while it presents initially as a standard charcoal suit with conservative cream pinstriping, closer examination reveals that it also has horizontal pinstripes in dark berry red, giving it on close inspection a lovely British windowpane appearance. It is half-canvassed and half-lined; it has a single centre vent and the traditional two button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. You could easily mistake this for being a Brooks or Press, and it's in excellent condition. A steal at just $65, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 3/4, with 1 1/2" cuffs (+0).





    

*14) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack grey pinstripe in flannel!*

The grey pinstripe suit is a wardrobe staple, and the 3/2 sack version is the Ivy wardrobe staple--so if you don't have one yet, now's your chance!

This was made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton. It is cut from a wonderful mid-weight grey pinstripe flannel with a beautiful hand and drape. It is a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $85--a bargain for a 3/2 sack in flannel from one of the premier American suit makers!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 7/8
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

*15) GRAIL! Absolutely STUNNING Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in charcoal grey flannel.*

This is absolutely gorgeous, and a true grail item! From Brooks Brothers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this suit is in absolutely immaculate condition--it could easily have been purchased last week, if Brooks still made items of this quality. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from heavier-weight wool flannel with a wonderful hand and drape, this has a beautifully liquid lapel roll. This suit is fully canvassed, as you'd expect given the quality of the cloth that it is cut from, and half-lined. It has a single centre hook vent, and the classic two button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA. Again, this is in absolutely immaculate condition--I doubt that there's a better example of a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit in flannel from the Golden Age available anywhere!

*Asking just $125, or offer.

Tagged 42ML (Medium Long), this measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 30, with 1 1/2" cuff (+0).



    
*

16) Classic Contemporary British Suit!*

This is lovely! Made for the British retailer Marks & Spencer's "Autograph" line, this is cut as a traditional British suit from classic grey wool cloth with subtle chestnut chalkstriping. It features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin rear vents, a two button front with darting, and two button cuffs with finished buttonholes. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is fully lined in a complementary patterned lining. The trosuers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the UK, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 44S, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+2)





    

*
17) Sidi Double Breasted Suit made for Selfridges of London*

Made in Italy by Sidi for Selfridge's of London--whose flagship store on Oxford Street was opened in 1909, and is the second largest store in the UK--this is a lovely example of a classic double-breasted suit. Cut from a lighter-weight wool cloth in dark navy Glen Plaid with a beautiful complementary chestnut and Royal Blue overcheck this lovely jacket features peak lapels and a twin vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a 4 by 2 front closure. The lapels and placket feature pick stitching. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $65.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 32 3/4 (+1 1/4)







    

*18) Contemporary Brooks Brothers charcoal grey suit.*

Another wardrobe classic, this is a contemporary charcoal grey suit with a two button closure and darting. Union made in the USA, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.




     

*19) CLASSIC 3/2 sack suit by Southwick.*

This is a classic charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Southwick. It is half-canvassed and quarter-lined; it has a single hook vent. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. A lovely, classic suit this does have some condition issues that could be readily addressed. First, it is missing a cuff button on each sleeve; this could readily be ignored as they are symmetrical. Second, it has some fraying in the lining, as shown, at the hem and at the shoulder; this could be readily patched by a competent dry cleaner tailor. There is also some minor shine to the sleeves under certain artificial lights, and a (very) small snag hole on one leg. This is, however, a very high quality, classic suit, and would work very well as a regular office suit with some minor attention. As such, this is a steal at just $25, or offer--spend $40 or so on repairs and you'll have a wonderful classic Ivy suit!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 31 3/4 (+3)





      

*20) H. Freeman charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton *

This is wonderful!! A classic 3/2 sack in charcoal pinstripe made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. The pinstriping on this is beautiful; alternating stripes of cream, and then intertwined red and blue, which gives a purple impression at first sight--please see the close-up! It has four button cuffs, very natural shoulders, and a single center vent. Although this is a true 3/2 sack it has a very high lapel roll! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 38R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## Theansonia

Patrick06790 said:


> In the course of my massive apartment cleaning I have come to the reluctant conclusion that I really don't need hundreds of ties.
> 
> So I am bringing back the Great Tie Grab Bag, which was very popular last time around. For a mere $30, I will send you a box of eight neckties of unimpeachable tradliness. You will have to trust me, because I am not going to photograph and post 200 ties.
> 
> Some are newish, some are vintage, all are wearable.
> 
> Yes, you might find them cheaper at thrift shops. But these don't have soup stains, and you don't have to look through piles of Countess Mara and Tommy Hilfiger crap.
> 
> Thirty bucks, guys. (That's in the continental United States.)


Do we know what lenght and Width on average at least?


----------



## TweedyDon

*14 more classic suits!*

*FOURTEEN MORE CLASSIC SUITS!*



*Paul Stuart, Zegna, Brooks Brothers, H. Freeman, Polo, Armani, more!*
*
I have 20 more classic suits, in sizes from 38 to 48, above!*
​As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*21) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart "Classic" suit in Glen Plaid*

A beautiful suit cut from mid-weight cloth in a classic cream and white Glen Plaid pattern with a complementary windowpane overcheck in berry red this is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is both fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.



     

*22) CLASSIC Grey Pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Corbin*

Corbin is one of the great American clothiers, and this lovely suit shows why! Cut from mid-weight wool cloth in grey with taupe-cream pinstriping, this is a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--just a hint of a curl to indicate that this is not a three button jacket. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features three button cuffs. It has natural shoulders and a single center vent. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. Please note that this appears to have been taken in along the back center seam by about 1/4"; this does not affect either the appearance or wear when worn, but does mean that this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $60. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2(+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.



      

*23) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack suit in classic solid grey*

The solid grey suit is a staple of the classic wardrobe, and the 3/2 sack suit in solid grey is a staple of the Ivy wardrobe. This lovely suit is thus an absolute classic: A 3/2 sack suit in solid grey by Brooks Brothers from their "Makers" line. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a lovely lapel roll; it also has a single hook vent. It features three button cuffs, and the trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer.

Tagged 48L, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33

Waist: 21 1/2
Inseam: 30 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

*24) BEAUTIFUL & RARE! Wonderful Corbin 3/2 sack in miniature broken bone patterning, with pinstriping!*

The cloth and cut of the jacket of this suit are both wonderful! The cloth is a very rare charcoal miniature broken bone weave--miniature stripes of herringbone alternating with miniature barleycorn weave for a lovely complex yet conservative pattern. This is accented by singlethread pinstriping in blu,e red, and cream, making this a very beautiful suit. The cut does full justice to the cloth. It's a classic 3/2 sack, but with slightly more flared lapels than normal--very slightly more than normal!-giving this utterly American suit a 1940's feel to it. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has lovely natural shoulders and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed.

This does have two minor blemishes; it has some white marks on one leg, which will certainly come out with a dry clean, and a very small snag on one sleeve also, which is an easy repair. Given these issues this beautiful, rare, and stylish suit is just $49, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1 1/4)





    

*25) GRAIL! Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Double Breasted Suit in Grey Flannel*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully heavy and luxurious flannel with a terrific hand and drape, this suit shows why Ralph Lauren rose to prominence for his English-inspired tailoring--and why Norman Hilton broke with him, for this is very much an Anglo-inspired jacket, rather than one that follows the American Ivy League Style. The cloth is wonderful, and the cut of this jacket does full justice to it. Cut as a classic double breasted jacket with a six button front and two button closure, this features peak lapels and twin vents; it is also darted.. It is fully canvassed and fully lined; the trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is the sort of suit that a former RAF officer would wear to a country house weekend after the War!

This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, or offer, for this beauty.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



     

*26) Vintage "Devonshire" Glen Plaid suit *

A lovely and unusual suit in a glen plaid that's a medly of brown earth tones with Royal blue overchecking, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (I am always conservative rating vintage items!), and is a bargain at just $50, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17
Inseam: 30 (+0) with 1 3/4" cuff.





   

*27) Ermenigildo Zegna Double Breasted Suit*

This is absolutely beautiful! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this cut from a beautiful Zegna cloth that's a complex weave of charcoal grey and Royal blue, presenting as mid-grey on first appearence and only revealing the blue tones on close inspection. This is then accented with pinstriping in cream and tan, for a truly sophisticated cloth, as befits a Zegna suit.

The cut of the suit does full justice to the cloth; it is a classic double-breasted suit with a 6/2 button configuration. The peak lapels and placket are accented with pick stitching throughout. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and it has three button cuffs with finished buttonholes. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $85, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuffs.



      

*28) H. Freeman 3/2 mid-grey sack suit with narrow pinstriping*

Another lovely classic suit from H. Freeman, this is a classic 3/2 sack in mid-grey with narrow cream pinstriping. It has a very high lapel roll, but the curve at the top buttonhole is lovely and liquid, showing this to be a true 3/2 jacket. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition; it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition! It has very natural shoulders. It was Union made in Philadelphia, USA.

*Asking just $50, or offer.*

Tagged 44L, but measures closer to a 44R:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 25 (+3)





    

*29) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" Double Breasted Suit*

This is absolutely beautiful, as befits Brooks Brothers' top of the line "Golden Fleece" offerings! This is a beautiful double-breasted suit with a 6 button front and two button closure. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is ventless, in Flusser approved fashion, and features two button cuffs and beautiful peak lapels. The cloth is a lovely lighter-weight wool in midnight blue with cream pinstriping. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition; there is some *very* minor pilling on the interior of the lapels, which will vanish with its first dry clean and could never been seen when worn.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

*30) Brooks Brothers "Makers" Classic Grey Suit in All-Season Flannel*

A beautiful, classic, contemporary two-button front jacket with subtle darting by Brooks Brothers "Makers" line, this is cut from all-season dark grey flannel with a wonderful hand and drape. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, except for some very minor surface blemishes on the jacket, as shown--these will likely brush off, but will certainly come out with dry cleaning with ease. This was Made in the USA.

Given the usual cost of all-season flannel suits in this standard colour, this suit is a bargain at just $75, or offer.

*Tagged 44R; measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+2)





  

*31) Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid suit.*

Langrock of Princeton was THE bastion of Ivy style, and its products have become so collectible that there's a secondary market in the labels alone! This suit proudly announces that it contains polyester--thus clearly dating it to the time when artificial fibres were almost exact replicas by way of touch of their natural counterparts, and were considered to be the Next Great Thing, insofar as they would wear much better than (e.g.) natural cotton, wool, or silk. (Anyone who has touched a very vintage polyester tie from Langrock or The English Shop can attest that they're indistinguishable from silk; the same holds true for the polyester developed to mimic wool.) Unfortunately, it was discovered that the artificial fibres didn't breath as their natural counterparts did, and so the experiment was abandoned.

In its day, though, this suit was The Future. Cut from wool-polyester fabric in grey glen plaid with a berry red overcheck, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was clearly someone's much-loved suit, as it has had considerable wear. This doesn't show much on the exterior, but the lining is patched, and still has frays and a hole, and the center buttonhole is starting to wear. As such, this suit is in Good condition only--perfectly wearable, but it could use some TCL in the lining area. As such, it's just $29, or offer.... a bargain for a Langrock in any condition!
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/4

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





     

*32) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Armani Double Breasted Suit. Made in Italy!*

Dating from the time when Armani was King, this beautiful double-breasted suit shows just why his garments--the real ones, from the main line Made in Italy, rather than all of the diffusion lines that followed--were so desirable. Made in Italy--as it should be--this is cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight dark, dark grey cloth that's accented by roped cream chalk striping. It has peak lapels, jetted front pockets, and a 4 button front with a single button closure. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The trousers are cuffed and feature box pleats on the front.

This suit is classic Armani from its heyday, and in is Very Good/Excellent condition--it's only slightly rmnpled from storage, which will be fixed with a dry clean, and has had a small repair to the lining, as shown.

*This is lovely, and a bargain at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 16
Inseam: 33 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



     

*33) Palm Beach suit in glen plaid.*

The patterning and colourway of this suit are lovely; a light brown based glen plaid with striping in burnt orange, chestnut, and sky blue. Cut as contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and features its original period-correct buttons. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition, only because the zipper is a little tight!

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)





   

*
34) H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in classic charcoal grey with pinstriping for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is a true beauty! Made by the esteemed firm of H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. It is cut from dark grey wool cloth with classic pinstriping and a lovely hand and drape. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4 
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

*Please note: This is a SUIT, and NOT an odd jacket; my apologies for omitting the picture with the trousers!*


----------



## Patrick06790

Thank you to everyone who responded to the tie grab bag. With your help I have successfully reduced the number of ties in my home to a manageable number. SO that's it for now, unless or until I discover another stash.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*DROP -- offers welcome*

CLOSET PURGE: 
Allen Edmonds Park Avenues - 13C in brown. Asking $100 > 90 > 80 or offer.  

Lands End Harris Tweed - brown herringbone. Measures 40 regular. Two-button, fully lined, like-new. 18 shoulders - 21 pit to pit - 24 sleeves - 30 length BOC 
Asking $40 > 35 > 30 or offer.  Two pairs of Lands' End flannel trousers - one grey, one brown. These are from two seasons ago, and are 70% wool, 30% polyester. Worn maybe a couple of times each. 32x34 and cuffed. 
Asking $60 > 50 for the pair or $35 > 27.50 each.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC THREE PIECE SUITS!*​
*A three-piece suit should be at the centerpiece of every classic wardrobe, but, alas, they are becoming increasingly rare. So I'm very pleased to be able to offer seven beautiful three-piece suits today--including a NWOT Zegna cloh grey pinstripe in cashmere and wool, a 1956 tweed three-piece with reversible vest, a gorgeous and classic Southwick navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! NWOT Grey Pinstripe, Handtailored in Italy from Zegna cashmere & wool cloth.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Tailored from beautiful Zegna cashmere-wool cloth in classic grey with a cream pinstripe this beautiful and rare three piece suit was hand tailored in Italy. The jacket is cut with a three button front--although this is far more of a British-inspired traditional three-button jacket than a fashion-forward approach--and subtle darting. It has four button cuffs with kissing buttons, and a twin vent--another nod to its British styling. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in Bemberg. The vest has a five button front and two functional lower front pockets--these are both still basted shut. It has a waist adjuster at the rear. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed.

This beautiful suit is NEW, WITHOUT TAGS. It even comes complete with its original hanger! As such, it is in absolutely perfect condition.

*Asking just $145, or offer--likely around 10% of its original retail!

This is tagged 42. Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 34 1/2 (+3)

Vest width: 20 1/4
Length: 27







         

*2) GRAIL! Three Piece flannel suit from Langrock of Princeton!*

Langrock of Princeton is THE Ivy clothier, and this beautiful suit was likely one of the last items that it sold before it closed in the mid 1990s. Cut from a classic grey flannel the jacket of this beautiful suit is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting--a style that was highly unusual for Langrock, which specialized in classic 3/2 sacks. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and subtle darting--another feature that's unusual for Langrock! The vest has a six button front and four functional front pockets; it also has a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. This suit carries the final style of label that Langrock used--the large orange "L" (orange being one of Princeton University's colors) and the lion rampant.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Given its provenance and quality this is a bargain at just $115, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1 1/2) with 1 1/2" cuff.

Vest width: 19
Length: 25 1/4





    

*3) 1956 3/2 Sack Tweed Three Piece Suit with Reversible Vest! *

I have full provenance on this suit! It was purchased in 1956 in Scranton, PA for a graduating High School senior before he headed off to Princeton University; it was in his possession for the rest of his life, carefully stored in a cedar closet once he graduated from Princeton.

That this suit is now over 60 years old is a testament to how well well-made clothing can hold up if it is treated well, for this suit is still perfectly wearable in 2017--it needs no babying at all. It is cut from mid-weight tweed in a wonderful and classically 1950s heathery tweed in a medly of dark forest and moss greens. The jacket is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lapped center seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs, and wonderfully narrow mid-century lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a beautiful 1950s geometric lining in colours that complement the tweed.

The vest is fully reversible; it could either be used as a vest cut from the same tweed as the jacket and trousers, or else it could be reversed so that it presents as an odd vest in a loden green that's the perfect complement to the rest of the suiting. The vest has two functional front pockets, and the back is constructed from the same patterned material as the jacket lining. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It could use a dry clean and a press, and the jacket has a tiny weave fault on the front, as shown--this is just the size of a pinhead and I wouldn't have seen it had I not been looking very, very closely at the buttons it is close to! (If you wish, I can have this rewoven for $10--but it could just as readily be ignored.) There is also the very start of a fray at the corner of one of the interior pockets, as shown.

This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is a bargain at *just $85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 18
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 18 1/2
Length: 24 1/8 






          

*4) Tweedy Three Piece Suit by Evan Picone.*

This is a very nice everyday three piece suit in a lovely medly of autumnal browns. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and fully lined. The vest has four functional pockets on the front and a waist adjuster at the back; the trousers are cuffed and pleated. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/4" cuff.





      

*5) LOVELY Three Piece Tweed suit in Barleycorn*

Cut from a lovely light wheat-brown barleycorn tweed the jacket of this suit is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent and three button cuffs. The vest has a four button front and two functional front pockets as well as a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed.

This lovely suit was Union made in the USA. With the exception of some very small white marks by the hem of the lining, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+4)

Vest width: 18 1/4
Length: 26.





       

*6) GRAIL! Southwick 3/2 sack Three Piece Suit in navy with cream pinstriping.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, for Roots, this is a classic navy three-piece suit with traditional cream pinstriping. Cut from mid-weight wool cloth, the jacket of this suit is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and the lapel roll is lovely and fluid. The vest has has four function front pockets and a six button front, as well as a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit was, of course, Union made in the USA.

With the exception of the loose stitching around the interior label--a flaw that will be repaired before shipping, although not using the original gold thread--this is in excellent condition.

A three piece 3/2 sack suit in navy pinstriping is a true Grail item, and so this is a steal *at just $115, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 5/8
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 20 5/8
Length: 26 1/4





      

*7) MADE IN FRANCE Classic Grey Three Piece Suit*

This is a lovely, classic grey three piece suit! Made in France, it is cut as a contemporary two button front model, with subtle darting. It has a twin vent, and four button cuffs with finished buttonholes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The vest has a five button front and two functional front pockets; it also has a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are uncuffed and have a flat front. Apart from a laundry mark on the lining of one one the pockets of the pants this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/)

Vest width: 20 3/4
Length: 25 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*A straggler! Brooks Brothers "Madison" suit*

*
PLEASE NOTE: I have 34 more classic suits listed on the previous page!

35) Brooks Brothers "Madison" suit in Saxxon wool.*

This is a lovely contemporary suit cut from Brooks Brothers' proprietary Saxxon wool in a sophisticated dark charcoal miniature herringbone. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting; it is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single center vent. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is slightly rumpled from storage, but otherwise is in excellent condition. It was made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer, shipped in the USA

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 5/8
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on Remaining Coats!*

*I have a series of wonderful classic coats to pass along today--including a vintage Abercrombie & Fitch suede safari jacket, two lovely Chesterfields, a wonderful Great Western Mackinaw coat, a leather jacket from Brooks Brothers, vintage topcoats, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) LOVELY Coat with "Timme Tuft" Alpaca Pile lining and collar! *

This is a lovely coat, in absolutely excellent condition! The interior is lined with "Timme Tuft" pure Alpaca pile; the collar is also pure alpaca. This makes this a very warm and comfortable coat indeed--and one that is healthier than any shearling coat, if the 1940s ad. for Timme Tuft shown below is to be believed!

The exterior of the coat is no less impressive than the wonderful lining. Although there is no fabric content listed the shell is extremely soft, which makes me think that is is likely a wool-alpaca blend--although I cannot be certain here. The coat features two deep handwarmer pockets, ornamental buttons and straps on the cuffs, and a twin rear vent. It has a three button front, raglan sleeves, and a deep interior security pocket This was Union Made in the USA, likely in the 1960s... But you can't tell this from the condition of the coat, which is absolutely superb; it might as well have been purchased last week!

*This is a really beautiful coat, and a steal at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: c. 34 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA as raglan sleeves.
Length: 33 1/4







     

*2) VINTAGE WIndowpane Topcoat. Beautiful condition!*

This is lovely! The cloth is a classic grey with miniature windowpane overchecking in charcoal--a quintessential look from the 1950s and 1960s. The coat is lined in a complementary dark loden green in "Midtown Satin" rayon. The cloth is lighter-weight than usual, making this perfect for today's climate-controlled commutes. The coat has two deep front exterior pockets, and a deep interior security pocket. It has lovely narrow lapels, appropriate for the middle of the last century, a lapped center seam down the back, and a single hook vent. It has raglan sleeves. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 34 (+1 3/4) (measured like a shirt) 
Shoulder: NA
Length: 39 1/4





      

*4) WONDERFUL Vintage "Great Western" Jacket!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and if it were smaller and fit me it wouldn't be here! Likely dating from the 1960s this is a classic and utterly wearable piece of Americana, being a thick and wonderfully warm wool Rancher coat in a bold Western plaid in grey, cream, moss and peat. It features two deep slanted and flapped pockets on the front and a classic faux-fur collar, as well as oversized buttons for ease of closure when it's bitterly cold on the prairie. The cuffs have functional cuff straps to tighten the cuffs against the cold. It features a quilted lining for warmth. The collar is designed to stand up, and there is a locker loop on one side and a button on the other so that it can be fastened into place.

This was sold by Gimbels, which closed in 1987 and was famous for having the largest Thanksgiving Day parade in the country.

This was, of course, made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; a very, very small moth nibble on the top of one sleeve, as shown, and one of the buttons for the left cuff strap is missing; this could be easily replaced.

*Asking just $39

This is tagged 46. Measurements:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 35 1/2





        

*5) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is lovely! Although this lacks any identifying labels, this coat was clearly Made in the USA sometime in the 1960s; it has a classic 1950s/1960s cut, with wonderfully high, narrow lapels and a sleek silhouette. The colouring of the tweed is also classically late 1950s 1960s, being a herringbone in dark brown and black; the sort of muted color combination that was typical of the mid-century.

This coat has a classic three button front with a concealed placket to ensure a sleek silhouette. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The two slash front pockets can either be used to reach through the coat to your jacket pocket, or else used as deep pockets in their own right.

This coat has no damage of any sort, but I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a steal at just $39, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 39







  

*7) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Tweed topcoat in West of England cloth*

Dunn & Co. of England are among the stalwart makers of tweed clothing; their heyday was in the 1950s and 1960s, when their heavyweight tweed offerings became justly recognized as reprsenting superb value for money as well as evincing a particular form of British country style. So well known were they for their tweeds that no American academic visiting England could return without having bought at least one Dunn tweed jacket or coat!

This classic topcoat shows why Dunn were so well known. Dating from the 1960s judging by the classic vibrant 1960s lining and the muter earth tones of the tweed itself, this wonderful coat is cut from extremely hard-wearing and classic West of England tweed. The colourway and patterning f the tweed is wonderful, being a classic shepherd's check in tones of moss, light tan, and golden bracken.

It also has a lovely vintage Dunn & Co label, noting that they cater to clients in both London *and "the provinces"! 

The coat features raglan sleeves for ease of movement, a three button front closure, and deep slash handwarmer pockets. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. As is often the case with British coats it eschews buttons on the cuffs as unnecessary; it has a single centre vent. The lining is wonderfully 1960s... But, alas, it has multiple frays. These should be patched, but this would be an easy and cheap job. (Or you could have the lining replaced, but why would you want to lose it?) Given this, this coat is in very Good condition only--the tweed itself is in excellent condition--and so this is just $39, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 35 1/2 (+2 1/4) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 41







      

*8) Brooks Brothers Leather Jacket*

Although this was sold by the current iteration of Brooks Brothers "346" line this is a very nice jacket indeed! It's cut from lovely soft leather that I suspect is lambskin. This has two deep handwarmer pockets on the exterior, and a deep zipped security pocket on the interior. It has a zip-in liner (made from polyester and rayon), and all of the zips move fluidly; they are all YKK. The cuffs are secured by snaps. This jacket does have some surface scuffs and flaws, as shown, and the linings of both of the handwarmer pockets need repair--unless you're just going to use them as handwarmer pockets, in which case the lining tears can be ignored! The cuffs also have minor rubbing at the hems.

This jacket is in Good, wearable condition--a perfect beater jacket that's lovely and comfortable!
*
Asking just $29, or offer.

Sized XL. Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 26 1/4
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 28 1/2





       

*9) 38S Classic Grey Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is a lovely, classic, grey herringbone tweed topcoat! It has a standard three button closure, three button pockets, and a single center vent. It is subtly darted to give it a sleek silhouette, and features four very deep interior pockets, so all of your items will be very secure! Very well made in Czechoslovakia--which dates it, as that country no longer exists!--this is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, since it contains both its original inspection tag as well as the original spare swatch of cloth for use if any repairs are needed, and the original two spare buttons, I would venture to guess that this was worn rarely, if at all.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 38S. Measures*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 40 1/2



    

*10) MADE IN ITALY Waxed Cotton Jacket*

Just to break up the parade of topcoats and overcoats, here's something completely different--a Made in Italy waxed cotton coat! Made by "Island Jackets" and billed as being for extreme cold weather protection (something that I am doubtful is true), this is a lovely jacket that's rather a cross between a Barbour and a LL bean Field Jacket. The waxed cotton outer shell is 94% cotton and 5% resin, which no doubt makes for a shell that is more water resistant than those of Barbour--although this is rather "crinkly" as a result.

The jacket features deep lamb chop pockets, like a Bean Field jacket, which are located just above the deep expandable flapped pockets on the front. This jacket features a right-hand shooting patch on the shoulder, a corduroy collar, and a twin vent; this can be fastened shut with snaps. The cuffs can be buttoned shut. The interior is quilted, and features a deep zippered security pocket. The throat features a fully functional throat latch.

This jacket does have a few minor flaws, which add to its character. It has some minor scuffs and staining, especially around the bellows pockets and near the cuffs, and it has a small snag hole near the right hand cuff. At first I also thought that it was missing a button from each of the bellows pockets flaps, but close inspection reveals that it only came with one button each side, despite having two buttonholes! As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so it priced very reasonably at just $25, or offer.

*Tagged 56 (US 46), this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2





      

* 11) Brooks Brothers Formal Chesterfield Topcoat. (ALMOST NWT!)*

The Chesterfield is an iconic topcoat. A classic wardrobe staple from the 1920s to today, the Chesterfield is characterised by its lack of darting; a characteristic that it now shares with many other types of topcoats, but which was highly innovative when it was first designed in the mid C19th as a reaction to the highly shaped coats that were then in vogue.

This example is an absolute beauty! Made by Brooks Brothers, this is cut from solid dark charcoal woolen cloth--the most formal of cloths for a Chesterfield. The wool is extremely soft and luxurious, giving this coat a beautiful hand and drape--indeed, so soft is this that it could pass as cashmere. The cloth is perfectly complemented by the beautiful velvet collar, which together with the classic peak lapels provides an air of aristocratic elegance to the wearer, even if this is casually slung over an Aran sweater and a pair of jeans.

The coat is fully lined and fully canvassed, and has a single center vent. The two front pockets are both deep and secure, and the right-hand one features an interior change pocket.

With the exception of a tiny rub on the velvet collar on the left-hand side--something you'd likely not notice unless it was pointed out--this coat is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, it comes complete with its original cardboard sleeve tag, included in the interior pocket--which indicates that this coat was worn very sparingly, if at all.

Union Made in the USA, and likely dating from the late 1980s to early 1990s, judging by the script on the sleeve tag, this is a wonderful, classic piece of clothing, at a steal at just $75, or offer.

*Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 43 1/2







     

*13) LOVELY and CHARMING Loden-esque coat with quilted lining!*

This is a lovely and charming coat! There is no fabric content listed, but this is clearly wool, in a lovely heathery forest green. The coat fastens with oversize leather-covered, metal shanked buttons; these are repeated for ornamental purposes on the cuffs. The coat has a full quilted lining, making it both ease to get on and off, and lovely and warm. It has two deep hand warmer pockets on the front, and a twin vent. It has lapped seams down the sleeves.

There's something very, very appealing about this garment--if it fit me it wouldn't be here! I hope it finds a good home, as it's utterly charming. It does have one issue; it's missing the bottom button on the front, and the area where this as secured to the placket has undergone a small repair. Because of this, this coat is in Good/Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, just to find it an appreciative home!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



   

*14) CLASSIC POLO COAT!*

Not surprisingly, the Polo coat owes its name to the camelhair coats worn by Polo players between chukkas.... and as such it was originally an English, rather than an American, garment. But the English Polo had only a distant resemblance to what would quickly become an American style icon. They often lacked any form of buttoning, closing only with a belt, and were essentially glorified bathrobes..... which was fine for their original purpose of being casually tossed over the shoulders of unmounted players.

(Polos were also originally called "Wait Coats", as they were worn only while waiting.)

During the Edwardian era polo became popular with the East Coast establishment, and the polo coat quickly became popular with spectators and players alike. Guided by WASP frugality the original wrap coat was quickly improved to be a more useful garment, acquiring buttons, deep patch pockets, and the oversized Ulster collar, while retaining the functional half-belt at the back, and often shedding the original belt.

The American Polo Coat was born.

But being produced is one thing; becoming a style icon is quite another. The Polo was not long in securing this status. Its practicality and swagger was quickly noticed by the young men at Ivy colleges whose friends and cousins were associated with the polo set, and within a few years it became the coat of choice for the stylish Roaring Twenties, along with Stutz Bearcats, bootleg liquor, and--for the truly wealthy and adventurous--barnstormer biplanes sold off cheaply after the Great War. Indeed, at the 1929 Yale-Princeton game many noted that the Polo had supplanted the Raccoon coat among the Ivy set... and raccoons everywhere rejoiced.*

By the 1950s, alas, the Polo was in decline, supplanted by the double-breasted trenchcoat made popular by its Second War utility and style. It enjoyed a brief popular resurgence in the 1980s with its fascination with the romance and style of the 1920s and 1930s. Yet that it has declined in general popularity by no means detracts from its iconic status, and the Polo has since its inception always warranted a place in every well-dressed man's wardrobe.

Indeed, so classic is the Polo that a lovely example from 1915 (by Brooks Brothers) is held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

And if you want one, they're available.... Brooks still stocks them, so does J. Press, Ben Silver, and O'Connell's, who'll be happy to sell you one for $1,400.

Or you could buy this!

Made by Taglianetti, this is a classic double-breasted Polo coat in the classic camelhair colour--please note, though, that I believe that this is a wool coat, although the fabric is not listed. It has a classic six button front, oversize collar, and two flapped patch pockets. It has the classic half-belt, and a horizontal lapped seam across the back providing a cape effect. The back also features a box pleat for ease of movement, and a deep single vent. The coat is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed.

It does have a couple of minor issues; there are two tiny moth nibbles, as shown, but these are hard to spot and could be ignored. There is a tiny amount of loose stitching at the top of the vent in the lining; this is an easy fix, or else could be ignored. And there is wear to one of the buttonholes.

Overall, then, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $55, or offer.*

*Tagged 40--and this is repeated on the original paper tag affixed to the interior of the half-belt--this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 42 1/2





       

*16) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat*

This is wonderful! Cut from classic grey herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat by Paul Stuart is double breasted with peak lapels. It has four button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a chain handtag, that is intact, and a single centre vent. It also features a very deep interior game pocket--oddly, for a coat of this degree of formality--as well as the more usual interior pockets for your wallet. This coat was Made in Canada.

It does have some fraying at the bottom of the lining, as shown; it has also had a small repair done to the lining to reinforce the area where the interior button is located. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and so it is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 18
Length; 45 1/2







        

*17) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*

This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...), this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor mars, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condtion, and so it a bargain at *just $39, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46


----------



## TweedyDon

*FILSON UPLAND SHOOTING VEST*





*Superior to the current version!*​
This is from the pre-takeover Filson--I know this as it's been sitting in my closet when Filson was still Filson!

This vest is wonderful, and simply packed with features. The top half of the front and the back of the game pouch on the back are Blaze Orange (my pictures make this look washed out; it is true Blaze!) and likely made from Filson's Ten MIle Cloth; it is certainly (according to Filson) both water-repellent and tear-resistant, and features a reinforced shooting patch on the right-hand shoulder.

The main body of the vest is made from Filson's legendary Tin Cloth, which is impregnable to pretty much anything. The vest is fastened by four oversized buttons in front. It also features two deep, expandable bellows pockets, designed to keep equipment safe in the field; this both have flaps that are secured firmly by hidden snaps that are themselves situated on straps, allowing the maximum carrying capacity for the pockets even when closed. Both of these pockets are divided completely in two, providing even more carrying capacity for items that might need to be separated.

The vest has a bi-swing back for maximum ease of movement when tracking game, either with a gun or with field glasses. The back also features a *very* deep game pouch, which is also in Blaze Orange. This--and the front--provides the wearer with significant visibility. The back also features two loops at the neckline for hunting licenses.

The interior features a zippered security pocket. It was, of course, Made in the USA, back at a time when this was standard for all Filson products. Apart from some very minor scuffing on the front bellows pockets from storage this vest is in absolutely excellent condition.

This vest differs in some respects from the current Filson version. First, it has a designated shooting shoulder, rather than the dual version of the current model--a cost-saving exercise on the part of Filson who now no longer need to make left and right hand versions of this garment. It features a bi-swing back, which I believe the current version lacks--another cost-saving measure, alas. And it lacks the shell holders in the pockets that the current version has--although these are of dubious use in the field, which is why this version no doubt lacks them.

The current version of this vest retails at $195, plus shipping. So, *how about $85, or offer,* for this superior version, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? 

*Measurements:*

Width: 20
Length: 23 3/4

*NB: Please note antlers and "hunted" teddy bear are not included!*


----------



## efdll

*Full house*

Tweedy your mailbox is full.


----------



## TweedyDon

efdll said:


> Tweedy your mailbox is full.


Cleared--let the deluge begin!


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Lovely Saks Fifth Avenue Leather Jacket--with Tartan Lining!​*





*This is absolutely lovely, and if it was smaller--and much longer in the sleeves!--it wouldn't be here, as I'd keep it!​*
Made for Saks Fifth Avenue, this is a truly beautiful and classic black leather jacket. Cut from substantial yet beautifully soft leather this features two deep and zippered D-pockets on the front which have a side access to separate handwarmer pockets. This jacket has a knit hem and cuffs, and a lovely bright red and green tartan lining. It features an interior zippered security pocket. The underarms feature "football" panels with grommets for ventilation--an innovation that makes this jacket very comfortable to wear, as it improves ease of movement as well as ventilation. (This technique was pioneered by Schott in the Perfecto.) The YKK zippers all move beautifully fluidly, and the front also features a fly-front with stud fasteners at the top and bottom so that the jacket has a very sleek silhouette when closed. The shoulders feature epaulettes.

This jacket is in excellent condition, apart from a tiny blemish, as shown, on the back and some very minor pilling to the lining.

It was Made in Taiwan--which was a surprise, as I assumed from the quality that it was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Tagged 44, but more like a large 40 or regular 42. Measurements:

Chest 21 1/2 (measured at smallest part of chest under the arms)
Chest: 24 (measured at largest part of the chest, including the football panels, under the arms)

Sleeve: c. 34 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (from shoulder to cuff)

Shoulder: 21 1/2 (designed to slope down into the sleeve, hence two sleeve measurements, above)

Length: 24 1/2 (from bottom of collar down center back)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Cedar/Wood Shoe Trees!*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Mixed Lot of 5 Pairs of Cedar and Wood Shoe Trees*


Click pics for larger view.

*VG+ to New Condition*; 5 Pairs

JAB (new), Nordstrom (mis-matched), and unbranded (new)
are all cedar; the two spring pairs seem to just be wood.

I wear a 9D - these all fit in my shoes.
These would probably work with shoes in the size 9 to 11, maybe 12, range.

*PRICE: $30* (High shipping cost)

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Orgetorix

These #8 shell LHS are at a local shop. I can proxy for $250 shipped (CONUS). They're size 10.5 D and look to have only been worn a handful of times. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## gamma68

*L.L.BEAN ARAN-STYLE WOOL SWEATER 
Made in Ireland*

This is a very handsome (and warm) cable-knit sweater. Natural wool punctuated with colorful flecks throughout. My photos really don't do the colors justice.

LLB hasn't offered this particular product in a number of years. It really pains me to sell this, but it's just too big for me.

Excellent condition with no holes, snags, stains, or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Tagged size M (please see measurements)

Pit to pit: 22.5"
Sleeve: 31.25" (cuff rolled) 33.25" (cuff unrolled)
Length from top of collar: 26"

*CLAIMED*

*
VINTAGE CADUCEUS EMBLEMATIC TIE
*
Is there a doctor in the house? Pre-med? Then this tie is for you. It will look smashing with your white lab coat.

Made by Cape Cod neckwear. Poly-silk blend.

The WPL number on the tag indicates this tie was made no later than 1959--right in Trad's heyday.

No stains, snags or other flaws.

Measures 3.25" x 54.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PURE CASHMERE TWEED JACKET BY MARTIN GREENFIELD!

MADE FOR AL CAPONE IN BOARDWALK EMPIRE!*





*This is a truly unique piece--a wonderful, bespoke smaller jacket with perfect 1920s styling this was made in 2013 by Martin Greenfield for the character of Al Capone in the series "Boardwalk Empire".*​
Martin Greenfield has been described as "the best tailor in the United States"; his client list includes four U.S. Presidents (including General Eisenhower, Gerald Ford, Bill Clinton, and Barack Obama), as well as actors and other political figures, including Paul Newman, Michael Bloomberg, Colin Powell. (In a twist of fate Martin Greenfield met Eisenhower years before he became one of his clients. Greenfield is a Holocaust survivor, and after he was liberated shook Eisenhower's hand when the general arrived to supervise the provision of aid to the camp survivors... the man next to Greenfield waiting to shake Eisenhower's hand was Eli Weisel.) Greenfield started his tailoring career at GGG Clothes in Brooklyn--also a superb tailoring firm, as those who have purchased their wares from me in the past will attest!--and started out on his own after purchasing GGG Clothes in 1977 and renaming it "Martin Greenfield".

Because of his renown Greenfield was chosen to make the clothing for the main characters of "Boardwalk Empire", with a remit not only to make them perfectly accurate for the period in which the show is set, but also to make sure that they fit the actors playing the main characters perfectly, for added accuracy--after all, Al Capone was well-known for his desire to be regarded as stylish, and had his suits custom-made to achieve this. (While Capone's most famous nickname is "Scarface", he preferred to be called "Snorky", derived from a 1920s slang term for an elegant or stylish man.) And who better to make perfectly fitting, elegant, period-accurate clothing for a major series than Martin Greenfield?

This jacket was in 2013 made for Al Capone in Boardwalk Empire--and is unusual in that it's a single breasted jacket, rather than Capone's more usual flamboyant double-breasted numbers.

Even if this jacket didn't have the association with Boardwalk Empire because it is handmade by Martin Greenfield it would be a true grail. Although these is no fabric content listed--as is common with clothing produced for film and television this only has the date of its production and the character's name on a tag inside--this is obviously cut from extremely luxurious cashmere, since the softness of the cloth is phenomenal. The cloth is a lovely dark green-black herringbone; a 1920s correct colouring and pattern that my pictures don't do justice to at all. The jacket is cut in the 1920s style, with a three button front, slightly flared collar--appropriately for Capone's personal tastes--and no darting. It is fully canvassed--as you'd expect from Martin Greenfield--and fully lined. It has a single centre vent, and fully functional surgeon's cuffs. The buttonholes are hand-made--indeed, the whole jacket is replete with handwork.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--again, as you'd expect from a jacket that was worn only a few times, if that, for filming. (The only minor flaw is that the locker loop has been carefully removed.) The lower pockets are still basted shut.

This is a true Grail item, and there simply won't be another like this made--and even if there was, it wouldn't have the cultural history of this Boardwalk Empire jacket. As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $175, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.... Or roughly 1/20th of what this jacket would cost if you had Greenfield make it new!

*Measurements:*

Chest:
19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29


----------



## Patrick06790

Too bad Al is (was) a, er, diminuitive fellow. (I don't want to get Tommy-gunned.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*27 Classic Jackets!*

*I have several wonderful jackets to pass along today, including a custom made Norman Hilton with surgeon's cuffs, a wonderful Brooks Brothers guncheck in Saxxon wool, a vintage Abercrombie & Fitch in pure cashmere, a gorgeous 1954 3/2 tweed sack by Southwick for The Andover Shop, a Turnbull & Asser in cashmere and wool, several wonderful Harris Tweeds, vintage 3/2 sacks, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Norman Hilton Classic 3/2 sack Herringbone Bespoke Tweed with working cuffs!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Norman joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted. Norman Hilton continued to make clothes with the Ivy League look into the 1990s.... and beyond, for his son, Nick Hilton, has taken up the tradition and now has a store in Princeton, like his father before him.

This jacket was the property of Dr. Tim Hosea, Harvard graduate and physician to the US Rowing team. Hosea was known for his professorial Ivy elegance, having his suits and jackets tailored primarily by Hilton, and Winston of New York. This jacket is a true beauty, being a classic grey and cream herringbone mid-weight tweed cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was bespoke, and so has lots of handwork throughout; it is also fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four cuff buttons, all of which are fully functional as surgeon's cuffs--appropriately enough given the original owner's profession! The buttonholes, by the way, were hand-stitched in Linden, NJ, which is where Hilton made his Ivy clothing. This jacket has has a single hook vent. It was, of course, made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton, in Linden. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33





    

*2) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey and chestnut brown herringbone.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed jacket in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*
3) RARE two-button sack jacket in Autumnal Plaid from The House of Commons, PA.*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from a wonderful and unusual autumnal shadow plaid tweed in a medly of greys, brackens, chestnuts, and conker browns, this beautiful jacket is a rare two button sack. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It features three button cuffs; all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal-shanked buttons that so so well with tweed. It has natural shoulders. This was originally retailed by the very upscale and traditional clothier The House of Commons in Yardley, PA. It was, of couyrse Union made in the USA, and it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*4) RECENT Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in beautiful blue Camelhair!*

This is a truly beautiful jacket from Brooks Brothers! Cut as a 3/2 sack from a wonderfully soft camelhair cloth, this is a beautiful blue herringbone with a very subtle windowpane overcheck in bracken and taupe. This is a truly lovely jacket! It is half-canvassed and fully line, and the camelhair cloth has a wonderful hand and drape. It has a single centre vent and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--this jacket comes complete with its original set of spare buttons in a small plastic bag!

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31





    

*
5) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 sack in a Classic 1950s/1960s Bold Shepherd's Check*

This is an absolutely beautiful jacket! This was made for Lord & Taylor's Man's Shop (with the punning name "Taylord") sometime between 1962 and 1968, judging by the Union tag on the inside pocket. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack from a BEAUTIFUL and BOLD shepherd's check in reds, blacks, moss greens and greys--this is wonderfully evocative of 1960s style, and was loomed in Great Britain. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the classic two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It has lovely narrown 1960s lapels and a lovely fluid lapel roll.

While the exterior is in excellent condition the lining is in poor condition throughout, as shown. But this is such a beautiful original 1960s jacket it would be well worth the effort of having it relined--a simple job that your dry-cleaner tailor could readily take on. Because of this, this jacket is just $25, boxed and shipped in the USA!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 7/8 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4





           

*6) WONDERFUL Classic Harris Tweed with Patch Pockets from PBM, sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

PMB--Pincus Bros Maxwell--was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia, hence the Liberty Bell on their labels. This jacket was made by PBM for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.

Pennington found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Made from a beautiful and increasingly rare basketweave in shades of grey, cream, and brown Harris Tweed cloth this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front with darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are a lovely light chestnut leather, with meta shanks, as is proper for Harris Tweed. This jacket also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It was, of course, Made in the USA--in Philadelphia!--and it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 17 3/4
Length: 30







     

*7) Lovely Brooks Brothers Jacket in Silk-Wool Blend with overchecking*

This is a lovely recent jacket from Brooks Brothers! Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a silk-wool blend in a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn weave with subtle overchecking in seafoam green, blue, berry red, and burnt orange. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center rear vent. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition except for a small ink mark on the lining under the interior pocket, as shown. This is a bargain at just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 45L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 32





       

*8) RARE! Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed!*

This is wonderful! Harry Ballot was one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. Cut form a classic grey and cream basketweave Harris Tweed this jacket is a beautiful 3/2 sack--a cut that is rarely found in Harris, despite both the cut and the cloth being quintessentially Ivy. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons in black, a nice choice given the colorway of the tweed, and, of course, has two button cuffs. It has wonderfully natural shoulders. It was Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31





       

*
9) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Guncheck Jacket in SaxXon Cloth--with Ticket Pocket!*

*This is absolutely gorgeous!*

This jacket is cut from a cloth that has a wonderfully soft hand a a remarkable drape, and a quick glance at the interior label shows that this is not actually a cashmere jacket, but something that is arguably better--a jacket cut from SaxXon wool.

SaxXon wool is produced by a particular type of sheep, and is both extremely soft, and also extremely durable--hence its possible superiority to most grades of cashmere, which can compete on softness but not or durability. SaxXon wool is extremely desirable. Its quality and rarity were established in 1765 when Charles III of Spain presented a flock of the sheep that produce this wool to his cousin, Frederick Augustus III, the Elector of Saxony. The flock flouished and its wool became famous under the care of Frederick's shepherds and weavers, and so the wool became known as Saxxon. Between 1828 and 1830 Eliza Furlong, a Scottish sheep breeder, traveled to Germany with the aim of securing Saxxon sheep for their extra fine wool. She was succesful, and after shipping a flock to Great Britian then traveled with them to Tasmania. In the late 1830s they made a final journey, moving with their flock to Victoria. Eliza died in 1859, and a monument in the shape of a wool bale was erected in memory of her bringing the finest wool to Victoria.

Today, only around 30 families breed and shear the descendants of Furlong's Saxxon sheep, and so this is an extremely exclusive material indeed.

This jacket does full justice to its august cloth. Woven as a wonderful autumnal guncheck with a classic windowpane overchecking in bracken brown, this beautiful jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is darted, and is a contemporary two button model. It has a center rear vent and a fully functional ticket pocket; it also has four button cuffs. It is lined in bemberg--one of the sure signs of a first-class jacket. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 48R, but please see Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2







    

*10) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed Jacket in dark charcoal basketwea*ve

This is lovely! Although this jacket initially presents as a classic dark charcoal basketweave tweed jacket closer examination reveals that the dark charcoal grey is interwoven with wonderfully vibrant Royal Blue, with the occasional flecks of damson and moss green heathered in, making this a wonderfully complex tweed indeed! It is cut as a standard two button front jacket, with a single center vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*11) RARE Vintage Cashmere Two Button Sack Jacket *

This is absolutely lovely! This jacket was sold by Hess's Department store of Allentown, Pa.. Hess's was one of the great American stores, being founded in 1897 and having several notable firsts. It was, for example, the first Department store to sell pure gold over the counter in 1974 when the sale of bullion was legalized, and the first store to carry the controversial "monokini"--a bikini without the top. They failed to sell even one. Hess is also known for its HUGE sign--the largest store sign outside New York City at the time--which weighed 8 tons and was 45 feet tall. Hess's acquired its name in 1968--when it changed from Hess Brothers--and so given this, the Union label, and the narrow lapels, this jacket was likely made in 1968 or 1969.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere, and not the thin mall stuff that's so common today, but the thick and luxurious cashmere of the 1960s that established this cloth as a true luxury item. The colourway and patterning of this jacket are beautifully late 1960s, being a mix of old gold and black with iridescent green thread woven throughout--although the effect is more conservative and classic than this description indicates!

Cut as a rare two button sack this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features slanted hacking pockets and a twin vent, as well as two button cuffs. It features lovely late 1960s "down notch" narrow lapels! It has all of its original buttons intact, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--only because I am conservative in rating vintage pieces. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $60, or offer, for a lovely and rare cashmere two button sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





     

*12) CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed is a wonderful basketweave in autumnal and winter browns, creams, and peat blacks! Cut as a contemporary two button model this is darted, half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, and this was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from some slight rumpling from storage, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is just $32, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*13) Vintage 1960s 3/2 sack Jacket*

This is a lovely classic vintage 3/2 sack from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! Cut from a quintessentially 1960s dark green and brown wool cloth with vertical striping this has lovely narrow lapels and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It is half canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at just $29, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
14) GRAIL! VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*

Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.

Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.

By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.

A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.

THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!

The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just* $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





         

*
15) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at just *$29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





     

*
16) GRAIL! 1954 Southwick Tweed, made for The Andover Shop, Mass.!*

This is a wonderful jacket, with a wonderful provenance!

The Andover Shop was founded in 1948 in Andover, Mass., with an eye to selling traditional American clothing to the clientele of nearby Philips Academy. (A second shop was opened in 1953, by Harvard--for obvious reasons.) They also make bespoke and offer MTM clothing--like this wonderful jacket, which was made by Southwick and completed on 21st October, 1954.

Despite being over 60 years old this jacket could easily pass as being one made in the 1990s, and carefully looked after. (Note that from my perspective a jacket made in the 1990s is something that's fairly recent!) It's in absolutely excellent condition--as you'd expect, since someone who buys bespoke at The Andover Shop is likely to be someone who cares about clothes, and looks after them; and well-made tweeds repay care with considerable longevity!

And this jacket is wonderful. The tweed is absolutely beautiful. At first sight, it appears to be a dark brown herringbone with vertical striping in rich dark chestnut. However, closer examination reveals that the tweed consists of herringbone striping with the differing diagonals both different lengths and separated by the vertical striping--a lovely, classic, yet rare tweed.

Cut as a sack--undarted--as you'd expect from The Andover Shop, this is not a 3/2 jacket. Instead, it has a three button front with just the HINT of a lapel roll at the top button. It has two button cuffs, period-correct narrow lapels, a lapped central seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a beautiful yellow lining with red and Royal blue neats. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

Asking just $59, or offer--a steal for a jacket of this beauty, quality, and with this provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2









   

*17) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.

*Just $26, or offer.

Tagged 40S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29





     

*18) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $27, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*19) CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED!*

A lovely, classic Harris Tweed in brokenbone herringbone, this has a base fo slate grey, with vertical striping in burnished chestnut, bracken, and light tan. This is a current two button front model with subtle darting; it features three button cuffs and a single center vent. All of the buttons are the classic leather covered metal shanked football buttons that pair perfectly with Harris Tweed.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA. It has some minor rubbing by the edge of the interior pocket, as shown, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





   

*20) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at just $49, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*21) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.

This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4





   

*22) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4





    

*23) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $26, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 24 3/4





    

*24) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*25) VINTAGE Haggar Tweed with PATCH POCKETS!*

*SMALLER SIZE! *

Normally, I don't bother with Haggar items; frankly, they're just not worth it. But this lovely VINTAGE Haggar is a different matter entirely! Just as vintage JCPenney can give current Brooks a run for its money, and a vintage Sears Hercules leather jacket is highly desirable while their current offerings are, well, not, this lovely vintage jacket is far superior to the current Haggar line.

Cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in a medly of browns, creams, and lichen greens, that's fairly lightweight, this jacket is half-lined and features patch pockets. It has a single centre vent, a two button front, and three button cuffs. It also has a lovely vintage Haggar label! It was of course, Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good condition--there's no flaws, but I'm cautious with vintage items, and it could use a dry clean to freshen it up. As such, it's a bargain *at $25, or offer.

Tagged 38--but recall that this is a VINTAGE 38!. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





     

*26) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*

At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $25, or offer.

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





  

*27) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## HolmdelTom

I am interested in number 4 (*4) RECENT Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack in beautiful blue Camelhair!*) Please let me know the payment arrangements. HolmdelTom/Tom Mooney


----------



## HolmdelTom

Apologies Everyone,

I should have sent a PM to TweedyDon instead of replying to his message,


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s SUEDE JACKET*


*
MADE BY RALPH EDWARDS SPORTSWEAR*​
Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 jackets from 1961 - 1964; one of these was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all!

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

*This is just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8


----------



## ballmouse

2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in Size 31 M1P (white appears to be duck canvas) *$25 each + free shipping in US!
*


































2 Pairs of Bills Khakis in M1. Russet Brown is 31. Olive has no size. Appears to have a slightly higher rise than the brown, but with a slightly smaller waist.* $25 each + free shipping in US!

*


































Eddie Bauer Cotton Sweater. Made in USA. Size Small, but probably better for Large or XL. *$12 + free shipping in US!

*Chest: 25"
Sleeve: 34"
Length: 26"

















Vintage Baracuta (Four Climes in the US due to licensing agreement with Van Heusen I believe). Made in England. Size 38. *$65 + free shipping in US!

*Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 32 1/4"
Length: 25"


















Lost Worlds A-1. Made in USA. Size 38. Only worn a few times. Has a small hole in the back of the collar (see photo). *$350 + free shipping in US!

*Shoulder: 17"
Chest: 20 1/2"
Sleeve: 32"
Length: 23 1/2"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vests!!*

*I have several wonderful, classic vests/waistcoats to pass on today--including some vintage Ivy reversible vests, a Filson Upland Shooting vest, a lovely vintage Pendleton, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the USA; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) FILSON UPLAND SHOOTING VEST*

*Superior to the current version!*

This is from the pre-takeover Filson--I know this as it's been sitting in my closet when Filson was still Filson!

This vest is wonderful, and simply packed with features. The top half of the front and the back of the game pouch on the back are Blaze Orange (my pictures make this look washed out; it is true Blaze!) and likely made from Filson's Ten MIle Cloth; it is certainly (according to Filson) both water-repellent and tear-resistant, and features a reinforced shooting patch on the right-hand shoulder.

The main body of the vest is made from Filson's legendary Tin Cloth, which is impregnable to pretty much anything. The vest is fastened by four oversized buttons in front. It also features two deep, expandable bellows pockets, designed to keep equipment safe in the field; this both have flaps that are secured firmly by hidden snaps that are themselves situated on straps, allowing the maximum carrying capacity for the pockets even when closed. Both of these pockets are divided completely in two, providing even more carrying capacity for items that might need to be separated.

The vest has a bi-swing back for maximum ease of movement when tracking game, either with a gun or with field glasses. The back also features a *very* dep game pouch, which is also in Blaze Orange. This--and the front--provides the wearer with significant visibility. The back also features two loops at the neckline for hunting licenses.

The interior features a zippered security pocket. It was, of course, Made in the USA, back at a time when this was standard for all Filson products. Apart from some very minor scuffing on the front bellows pockets from storage this vest is in absolutely excellent condition.

This vest differs in some respects from the current Filson version. First, it has a designated shooting shoulder, rather than the dual version of the current model--a cost-saving exercise on the part of Filson who now no longer need to make left and right hand versions of this garment. It features a bi-swing back, which I believe the current version lacks--another cost-saving measure, alas. And it lacks the shell holders in the pockets that the current version has--although these are of dubious use in the field, which is why this version no doubt lacks them.

The current version of this vest retails at $195, plus shipping. So, how about $85, or offer, for this superior version, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? 

*Measurements:*

width: 20
Length: 23 3/4

(This would best fit between a 38 and 42, depending on how you wish to layer underneath.)

*NB: Please note antlers and "hunted" teddy bear are not included!*









       

2) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Reversible Vest! This can been designed so that the fixed buttons can work in either direction. One side is a lovely classic country check in forest green and mustard on a cream base, perfect for tweeds--the other side is solid dark forest green, perfect for tweeds of more formal blazers! This is in excellent condition. Width: 19 1/4; length: 26. Asking just $35, or offer.





  

3) LOVELY Vintage reversible vest. One side has a classic houndstooth in forest green and brown on a cream base; the other is a lovely 1960s heathery brown-green twill. The vest backing is a classic 1960s geometric print. This is a lovely vest, perfect for pairing with tweed! Excellent condition. Width: 18; length: 23 1/4. Just $25.





  

4) Pendleton American Plaid vest. Made in the USA, this is a lovely Pendleton vest. It does have some very minor wear to the piping at the shoulders, as shown, but this does not affect its appearance when worn. Very Good condition. Width 20; Length: 22 1/4. Just $22.



  

5) BEAUTIFUL Leather Vest from Banana Republic. This is wonderful! In absolutely excellent condition, this harkens back to the glory days of Banana Republic, when it was a serious provider of outdoor gear with one of the best marketing campaigns in the business. Made from lovely supple leather the colour of dark honey, this has four functional front pockets. Lined in cotton, it features a functional back adjuster. Excellent condition. Tagged XS, this measure--Width: 16 3/4; length: 23 1/2. Asking just $25.





   

6) Guide Gear Mesh-Based Hunting Vest. This features two deep bellows pockets on the front, and two deep zippered hacking pockets on the front, also. The shoulders are padded for shooting. The back features a very deep game pocket; this has studs at the side so that it can be loosened or tightened at will. The shoulders, game pocket, and bellows pockets are all in Blaze Orange. This has a few minor marks from use, as shown, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Width: 24, length at front: 27 1/2; length at back: 29 1/2. Asking just $25.



    

7) Orvis quilted vest. In a very pale yellow, this has side adjusters and a lovely fluid zipper closure, with a high neck. This has two deep front pockets. Suitable for a man or a woman. This has one small smudge on one side, as shown, otherwise it is in excellent condition. Size S. Width: 18 3/4; Length: 23 (front) 24 (back). Asking just $25.



    

8) "Refrigiwear" Hunting Vest in Blaze Orange. This has a knit collar, quilted interior, two deep front bellows pockets, and a lovely fluid zipper fastening. Made in the USA by Refrigiwear, this is a lovely piece of Americana! This has one or two small smudges from field use, hence this is in Very Good condition. Width: 19; Length at front: 24, Length at back 27. Asking just $22.



   

9) Vintage Reversible Vest--with detachable "cufflinks" fasteners! This is a lovely vintage reversible vest, with "cufflink" fasteners that can be fully removed, as shown, and, if desired, possibly used as cufflinks. One side of this vest presents as a brownish green, almost a suede texture, the other as a lovely mustard-y brown. This would be perfect with tweed! It does have two minor flaws; there is some staining in the armpit area (not visible when worn under a jacket) and the bottom fastener is missing--not that that's a problem as the tradition is to leave the bottom button of a vest undone. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition. Width: 18 3/4; Length: 24 3/4. Asking just $20, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*18 PAIRS OF CLASSIC TROUSERS!*

*I have a slew of wonderful, classic trousers to pass on today, including RLPL, a pair of unworn British Army tartan trews from a defunct regiment, embroidered critter cords with Cardinals, NOS worsted wool trousers, Berle cords, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

1) THE BEST KHAKIS YOU WILL EVER OWN! Pennsylvania Khakis (est. 1948) used to make pre-takeover Bill's Khakis, and after Bill's moved away from them they continued to make their own khakis--which, it seems, are actually better than even the old-school Bills! Made in Berks Co. PA, these are beautiful--thick, sturdy cotton designed to last a lifetime. These are flat-front and uncuffed. They have a tartan waiststrip in the interior, and are in absolutely excellent condition, with the exception of small mark by the cuff, as shown--they have also been let down. But unless you have VERY small friends no-one will ever notice these details. Tagged 36, these measure Waist: 18, Inseam 32 5/8 (+1 1/2). Asking just $29, or offer.



 

2) NOS "Botany" worsted wool blend trousers. What are these blended with? I have no idea, as they feel to be all lightweight worsted wool--perfect for overheated modern offices. Except that these were made FAR before modern offices were overheated, being New Old Stock--with all of their original tags attached! Absolutely excellent condition. Flat front, cuffed. Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam: 28 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $22.



   

3) Ralph Lauren Purple Label Cords. Made in Italy. Flat front and luxurious, these are lovely chocolate brown cords! They have two minor blemishes--a small rub on the front, and a small mark on the back which might come out with cleaning. Very Good condition, and so just $24. Tagged 38. Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam: 28 1/4 (+0).



  

4) Levis 501. Unworn. Excellent condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 17 1/2; Inseam: 29. Asking just $25.



 

5) WONDERFUL! Cord trousers embroidered with cardinals, both male and female! Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Flat front, uncuffed. Tagged 38; Waist: 19 3/4; inseam: 28 3/4 (+0). Just $29.



  

6) DAKS of London Tartan trousers. No belt loops, but DAKS patent side-adjusters work just as well, with a sleeker silhouette! Likely Made in England; also likely all wool. These have a laundry mark in the lining, otherwise they're excellent. Waist: 17; Inseam: 30 1/2 (+3). Asking just $26.





 

7) Berle chocolate brown wide-wale cords. Founded in 1946 in Charleston, Berle is one of the great American trouser makers, still owned by the original family. These are lovely cords; pleated front, hemmed, in Very Good/Excellent condition. (There is a small stain on the lining of one pocket) Made in the USA. Waist: 17 1/4; Inseam: 31 1/2 (+1) with 1" cuff. Asking just $22.



  

8) Perry Ellis wide-wale cords. Flat front. Decent, knockaround trousers! Very Good/Excellent condition. Tagged Size 34/34, but are smaller. Waist: 16, inseam 30 1/2. Just $15.



 

9) Bills khakis. Black mid-wale cords. These are PRE-TAKEOVER Bills! They do have a line across the leg from hanging, but this will be removed with the first dry-cleaning. M2 style. Tagged size 33. Very Good/Excellent condition. Waist: 17; inseam: 33 7/8 (+2 1/2). Asking just $22.



   

10) UNION MADE in the USA tartan wool trousers by Tommy Hilfiger--who sometimes gets things right!  These are lovely, classic tartan trousers, Union Made in the USA, flat-front, with an on-seam ticket pocket. They're in excellent condition except for a small hole by the back pocket and a similar small hole on the front, as shown. As such, these are very well priced at just $18, or offer. Tagged 34; Waist: 16 1/2; Inseam 34 (+2).



      

11) Orvis--thick, heavy khakis, perfect for winter! These feature leather trim and a keyfob on the front. Very Good condition. Flat front. Size 40/30; Waist: 20 1/4, inseam 29. Just $17.



  

12) Orvis. Heavy khakis. Excellent condition! Size 42. Waist: 20 1/2, inseam 30 1/4. Asking just $17.



  

13) GENUINE BRITISH ARMY TREWS! Trews are a traditional form of Highland dress, the term originated as an Anglicization of the Scots truis, from the Scots Gaelic triubhas. They're a form fitting trouser, traditionally higher-waisted than regular trousers so that they are appropriate to wear with an Argyle jacket as well as more usual Saxon jacket (i.e., the standard sports coat). Until the formation of the Royal Regiment of Scotland in 2006 trews were part of mess and full dress uniform for lowland regiments, and also (after 1994) for the composite regiment known as The Highlanders, which had been formed from the Seaforth, Gordon, and Cameron Highland regiments.

These trews were produced to be mess dress for The Highlanders regiment, specifically for members of the former Seaforth Regiment, in Mackenzie tartan, likely just prior to 2006. They are traditionally high waisted, and features both extra-wide belt loops to accommodate traditional Scottish kilt belts and suspender buttons internally. They can be tightened or loosened by the side adjusters. Cut from heavy wool, these would make ideal festive trousers for civilians, being completely appropriate for black tie wear with a tuxedo. Flat front.

These are in excellent condition, and, although this is not noted, were Made in the UK. Waist: 17; Inseam: 33 1/2 (+1). Asking just $45, or offer.



  

14) Four Panel Cord Trousers. Invented by Chipp, the four panel trouser has become a mainstay of GTH Ivy Style. These cords are a lovely example, being a combination of kelly green and navy blue. No maker listed, but likely Made in the USA, these are flat front and in excellent condition. Waist: 16 3/4; Inseam: 29 1/2 (+2 1/2). Asking just $25.



 

15) Orvis heavy khakis. Size 42. Leather trimmed pockets. Very Good condition. Waist: 20 1/2; inseam: 28 1/2. Asking just $17.



   

16) VINTAGE Corbin red and black broad herringbone trousers. Unusual! Flat front, Good/Very Good condition. Some age wear to the lining. Just $15. Waist: 20; inseam: 31 1/4 (+1 1/2).





 

17) Bills Khakis cords. Beautiful golden wheat! Excellent condition. PRE TAKEOVER CORDS. M2 style. Tagged size 34. Waist: 17; Inseam: 32 1/4 (+1 1/2). Asking just $25.



  

18) Corbin narrow wale red cords. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Flat front. Just $20. Waist: 18 1/2; inseam: 31 (+1 3/4).


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! Harris Tweed in an approximate size of 38R.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's a nice Harris Tweed for you - thrifted it last year and realized yesterday that it was too small for me. My mistake is your gain! This jacket is USA-made for the Locker Room, a fine mens haberdasher in Montgomery, Alabama with an additional branch in Auburn, Alabama - the loveliest village on the plains! TLR is also a distant cousin to another Locker Room in Tuscaloosa, Alabama - home to my wife and my alma mater.
> 
> In any event, this fine tweed features soft shoulders, two front patch pockets and the 3/2 roll. It does lack a nice hook vent and there is one small hole in the back of one arm - can't recall which - that is hard to notice and probably an easy fix.
> 
> I'm asking only $25 or offer for this jacket - I can have it in the mail for you tomorrow if you're interested. Maybe just in time for Christmas!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders - 16.5"
> Chest - 20"
> Sleeves - 25.5"
> Length - 31"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! Seersucker! 3/2 sack!



WillBarrett said:


> Here's an out of season but somewhat coveted item. Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 sack seersucker jacket with triple patch pockets. Size is 42R Custom Fit which means a slightly roomy 40R with longer sleeves. Sleeves have working surgeons' cuffs, too. Two small spots on back as noted.
> 
> Asking $45 or offer - talk to me soon and I'll have it in tomorrow afternoon's mail for you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

I have some jackets to pass along today.

Take all 3 for $100.00 shipped CONUS

As always message me with offers, or questions.

This jacket feels SUPER soft. It's not cashmere, but it could fool you. It is essentially NWOT I think I wore this one time to walk my dog.
Brown Ralph Ralph Lauren with Loro Piana Fabric:
Tagged 44
p2p: 26
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve 26.25
BOC: 42.5

$50.00 Shipped CONUS

























This jacket is also NWOT. I know I wore it once, but can't remember why. 
Grey Overcoat Ralph Ralph Lauren:
Tagged 44
p2p: 26
Shoulder: 21
Sleeve 26.25
BOC: 42.5
$50 Shipped CONUS


















This jacket was worn regularly, but is still in great condition. 
Polo Ralph Lauren barbour knockoff:
Tagged Xl

P2P: 26
raglan sleeve length: 32.5
Length: 30.5
$30.00 Shipped CONUS


----------



## CMDC

Four Brooks Brothers blue ocbd's with minimal wear--excellent condition.
All are 16.5 x 34
3 are traditional fit must iron
1 is pinpoint must iron
All Made in USA

$23 conus each; 2 for $42; 3 for $60; all for $75 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*Briefcases, satchels, totes, and more!*

*IVY STYLE CARRIERS!*





*I have several wonderful pieces of hand luggage to pass on today, ranging from vintage briefcases, to a beautiful Bally satchel with a basketweave flap, to USA-made Coach satchels, and sailmaker canvas bags!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*Nothing says Old Money Ivy quite like a battered vintage leather briefcase, and I have two...!*

1) Classic vintage hard-side briefcase. Likely dating from the 1960s this comes form the estate of a VERY prominent Princeton attorney from a white-shoe law firm. The locks work cleanly and well (although the tabs don't snap up all the time, as they used to in the Kennedy administration) as does the interior hardware. This case has the typical patina from use, and is monogrammed under the handle; this could be ignored or gold-leafed over by your cobbler. This case is in Very Good condition, and ready to give you decades of service!

Measures: 18 1/2" long, 12 1/2" wide, and 5" deep. Asking just $65, boxed and shipped in the USA.

     

2) Vintage Air King" briefcase. Dating from when jet travel was exotic and glamorous this solid case is covered with top-grain cowhide. It has some cosmetic flaws--the most noticeable being the strip of leather missing from one side--but it is so solidly constructed that it will be happy to serve as a briefcase for a couple of decades to come. The twin locks on the front function well, although they no longer spring up. The interior features an accordian file system on the top. This has the usual patina of a vintage case, and so is in Good/Very Good condition.

Measures: Length: 17 3/4", Width: 11 3/4", Height 5". Asking just $49 or offer.

      

3) Leather attache case with lock and original key. This is a lovely, classically minimalist attache case! Made by Duolynx, this has two interior compartments as well as an interior zippered security compartment. The back has a futher zippered compartment. This comes complete with its original key, and is in excellent condition except that the left hand side of the handle is currently held on my a paperclip--very securely, I might add, as I didn't notice this flaw until I was photographing! This would be a very easy and cheap fix for your local cobbler. But because of this this lovely case is just in Very Good condition, and so is just $45, or offer.

15" long, 11" high, 3" wide.

    

4) Vintage leather document case. From the estate of a prominent Princeton attorney at a white-shoe law firm, this lovely document case is covered in top grain cowhide. It closes with a Talon zipper which is still beautifully smooth. This case has plenty of compartments for all of your documentary needs, and is in Very Good condition--it has some minor external patina and one small wrinkle inside, as shown. Measures 14" by 10 1/2". Asking just $25.

      

5) *CLAIMED! *Established in 1796 in Cowes, England, Ratsey and Lapthorne were sailmakers during the Golden Age of sail. Once steam took over they continued their craftsmanship, marketing to yachtsman; this proved successful, and in 1902 they opened an American sailmaking loft on City Island. The company is expressly a sailmakers--they do NOT make bags, bracelets, or other trinkets, but instead, make SAILS, and SAILS alone! Occasionally, however, they do make bags out of their sailcloth, although these are not generally commercially available and are intended for their sail-commissioning customers. The original owner of this tote bag was such a customer, ordering sails for his ocean-going yacht from the company, and so acquired this exceptionally sturdy tote bag. This measures 23" long at the top, 17" long at the bottom, is 7" wide at the bottom, and 13" high. This is extremely well made, and likely is rather old, judging by the patina that its acquired. This is thus in Good/Very Good condition, with one small start of a fray at the bottom corner--this will be a concern to you around 2027. A lovely, sturdy tote that's extremely rare and utterly Ivy, this is a bargain at just $25.

    

6) Vintage LL Bean canvas weekender duffle. Clearly made from sturdy cotton canvas, with leather handles and a beautifully fluid Talon zipper to close, this is in Very Good condition, simply as it is clearly an older bag, and it is missing its original shoulder strap! 20 1/4" long, 8 1/4" wide, and 10 1/2" tall. Asking just $25.

   

7) GORGEOUS Bally Leather Satchel with basketweave closure. This is absolutely beautiful! Made from classic black leather, this beautiful satchel from Bally has a basketweave top flap that's absolutely wonderful. The bag has a combination lock closure which works perfectly--and, yes, you'll get the combination!--a lovely solid handle and its original strap. The interior is fully lined in leather which appears to be pigskin. It has two main compartments as well as an interior zippered security compartment. It has a full-back pocket for further documents or your copy of the NYT or The Economist.

This lovely satchel is in absolutely excellent condition; it only has a very few minor marks from light usage. It measures 16 1/2" long, 12 1/2" high, with a maximum expansion at the base to 4 3/4". This beautiful case is just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





      

8) Wonderful COACH Satchel! This is beautiful! Made form glove-tanned cowhide this is both wonderfully supple and very sturdy indeed. It is a very classic and minimalist design that could have been made anywhere from 1917 to 2017, with a classic twist lock closure. It features a heavy cover flap, and the interior consists of two large compartments, one (in front) slightly smaller than the main compartment that borders the back of the satchel. This also has an open back compartment for your copy of the NYT or The Economist. This originally had a strap, but this is missing--no great loss, as you'd never use it anyway! This bag is in Very Good condition, with only the usual minor patina from light use; the main marks are on the back where the handle rested. This measures 16 1/2" long, 13" tall, and 4 1/2" at the base.

This will serve you well for decades to come, and is a bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



    

9) MADE IN THE USA Coach Satchel. A classic foldover satchel, this was made by Coach form weather-resistant glove-tanned cowhide back when all of their products were Made in the USA. This is a traditional satchel; the foldover flap secures to the body of the bag by two buckles. This flap also has a full-length zippered compartment in it, for security. Underneath it once it is unbuckled there are two main comparments. The smaller one nearer the front also has two full height pockets, one zippered, one not, and two small pockets for pens. The main interior compartment has a full-length zippered security pocket at the back. This satchel also has a full-length back pocket for your newspaper. It comes complete with its original strap with some VERY secure fasteners! Rather than being lined in leather this bag appears to be lined in ballistic nylon for longevity.

This bag has the usual marks and scuffs from use. It also has fraying at the edges of the nylon lining in the top flap where the flap folds over, and the zipper on the small full-height pocket has about 1" of resewing needed to resecure it. The right hand buckle strap is slightly twisted and slightly hard to get back through the loop. None of these issues really affect the ability of the case to do its job, but they are there, and this case could use some a little bit of attention from your local cobbler--or could be used happily for a decade or so as it is! As such, it is in Good condition, and so is an absolute BARGAIN at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--a USA-Made Coach satchel for less than the price of a tank of gas!

This is 15 1/2" long, 11" high, and 4" wide.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here is a nice Brooks Brothers Plaid 3/2 sack in what I believe to be a silk/wool blend. Size is 44 Long - made in the USA. 

Two issues of note: two picks as noted and one sleeve has three buttons while another has just two. Also an ink spot on the interior that is not at all visible on the exterior.

Measurements:

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 23"
Length: 32.5"
Sleeve: 26.5"


Asking just $25 with shipping included. More pictures to come.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a pine tree

*Closet Cleaning Sale:

*Feel free to make offers on anything!

*Brooks Brothers*
2 button
3 patch pocket

P2P - 20"
Sleeve - 23.75"
Shoulder - 17.5"
BOC Length - 28"

$30 OBRO



















*Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*
2 button

P2P - 20.5"
Sleeve - 25"
Shoulder - 18"
BOC Length - 30.5"

$23 OBRO



















*LL Bean Shetland Wool Sweater*
Mountain Spruce/Donegal color
Size small

*SOLD* $23 OBRO *SOLD*










*Johnston & Murphy *
Aristocraft, Made in USA
Size 10 D in beautiful oxblood color
Minimal heel wear (shoe trees not included)

$21 OBRO










*White Bonobos Point Collar Tailored Slim Fit Shirt*
Size 17/34

$10 OBRO



















Again, offers always welcome!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ivy Accessories! Scarves, Bowties, Cravat, Suspenders!*

*I have several lovely scarves, pocket squares, bowties, a cravat, and suspenders to pass on today!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*SCARVES!*

1) Barbour Winter Tartan. This is absolutely beautiful, and in absolutely excellent condition. The perfect scarf for monochrome days! Length: 70"; width: 10 1/4"; fringe: 2 3/4. Asking just $22, shipped, or offer.



  

2) NWT Tweedmill scarf, made in Wales, UK. A beautiful scarf in green and cream, perfect to carry you through into the colder days of Spring. New with all tags. Length: 62; width: 8; fringe 3. Asking just $18.



   

3) Alan Flusser Pure Cashmere Scarf. A wonderful scarf in a lovely tartan in wintry and autumnal chestnuts and blacks. Slightly rumpled from storage, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 49; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe 2 3/4. Asking just $22, or offer.



 

4) Drake's of London scarf. Drake's has been making extremely beautiful accessories in London for decades; their current flagship store features Harris Tweed covered chairs and cabinets from the Natural History Museum--it's almost a tourist destination in itself! This scarf is likely a child's scarf, or made for a small man; it's certainly beautiful, featuring multiple different coloured panels with contrasting polka dots on each! It was Made in Scotland, and is 75% lambswool and 25% angora. It's in Very Good condition, and would be in Excellent condition once it has a dry clean to freshen it up!  Length: 50; width: 6 3/4. No fringe. Asking just $20, or offer.







  

*POCKET SQUARES!*

You know that your breast pocket is supposed to hold a pocket square, right?  So if you don't have some--or don't have enough--now's your chance!

1) Red silk pocket square. Hand rolled edges. 17" square. Excellent condition. $9.



 

2) Blue silk pocket square. Classic handkerchief striping around the edges; Made in Italy. 15" square. Excellent condition. $10



  

3) BEAUTIFUL lilac hand rolled pocket square. Silk, Made in Italy. This has a small blemish from the original price tag; this won't be seen when worn. 18" square. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $10



 

4) Brown and blue paisley square. Microfiber. 10" square. Excellent condition! Just $5!



 

5) Polo Ralph Lauren pocket square in cotton. Lovely! Some minor bleeding into the surrounding cream edging, so just Very Good condition. 16" square. Just $6





6) Vintage Saks Fifth AVenue square in geometric design, designed so that it can be folded so that different colours are facing outwards, so it can play the role of more than one square! Excellent condition. 18" square. Just $14.





7) Vintage Saks Fifth AVenue square in geometric design, designed so that it can be folded so that different colours are facing outwards, so it can play the role of more than one square! Excellent condition. 18" square. Just $14.



*
BOWTIES AND CRAVAT*



1) Maus and Hoffman. Button adjustable at back. Obviously silk. Excellent condition! $15.



 

2) Tie Rack. Made in England. Silk. Adjustable. Excellent condition. $12.





3) Vintage Black SIlk. Adjustable. Excellent condition. $15.





4) Vintage straight bowtie. Neats on an ivory background. Lovely! Excellent condition. Adjustable. $12.



 

5) CRAVAT! Pure silk, Made in Italy. Absolutely gorgeous, and in absolutely excellent condition! Just $15.







*SUSPENDERS/BRACES*



1) Paul Stuart red and yellow suspenders. Made in England. Absolutely gorgeous, and in excellent condition apart from some very minor rubbing to the brass sliders, as shown. Asking just $20.

  

2) Paisley suspenders by Torino Leather. Torino have been handcrafting small leather goods in New Orleans from some of the finest leathers available. All silk, apart from the leather tabs, and in excellent condition. $18


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HATS! Donegal and Harris Tweed, vintage LL Bean, Lock of London stalking hat, more!*

*I have a whole slew of wonderful classic hats to pass on today, including Harris & Donegal tweed hats and caps, a vintage glengarry, a wonderful stalking hat by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!]*

1) CLASSIC Irish Donegal tweed walking hat. This is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with berry red, pumpkin orange, gorse yellow, and Eske river blue. This was Made in Ireland, and is in excellent condition. Interior circumference measures 23 1/4. Asking just $22





 

2) Classic Snap-brim Irish flat cap, by Hanna Hats of Ireland. Made in Ireland from Donegal tweed in the traditional pepper and salt pattern and colourway. Excellent condition. Size S; measures c. 21" interior circumference. Asking just $20.



  

3) Classic Snap-brim Irish flat cap, by Hanna Hats of Ireland. Made in Ireland from Donegal tweed in a beautiful broad herringbone pattern in classic grey, flecked through with berry red, sky blue, moss green, and the burnt orange of autumn bracken--the colours of the Irish countryside! Excellent condition. Size XXL; measures c. 23 1/2" interior circumference. Asking just $22.



  

4) Beautiful Donegal tweed walking hat, in blackwatch colouring. Made in Ireland, this is a beautiful and rare walking hat! In excellent condition. Size S. Interior circumference 22 1/4. Asking just $22



 

5) Dobbs of Fifth Avenue patchwork tweed cap. made in the USA; size 7 1/4". (Circumference c. 22 3/4"). Some minor discolouration to the hatband, hence Very Good condition, and so just $16.



 

6) Scala cap. Excellent condition. Interior: 22 3/4. Asking just $10



 

7) VINTAGE Glengarry cap--with optional peak! At first, this presents as a standard military-drab Glengarry. However, it's arranged so that it can easily covert to a peaked cap. This is the first hat I've seen like this, and I've love any information that anyone might have concerning what the insignia is (Swiss ARmy?), what this style of hat is called, and what vintage it might be. (I believe that it might be Second War issue; if not, likely no later than 1950s.) It's in very Good/Excellent condition, is a size 59--and a steal at just $20





   

8) Traditional Irish walking hat, by Hanna Hats of Ireland. Made in Ireland from Donegal tweed in the traditional pepper and salt pattern and colourway. This was originally sold by Cable Car Clothiers of San Francisco, the very upscale traditional clothing store. Excellent condition. Size 7 3/8; measures c. 22 1/2" interior circumference. Asking just $25.



   

9) VINTAGE LL Bean fur hat. This carries the desirable script signature that denotes Bean at its height. This is in excellent condition, but I do not believe that it's real fur! Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior circumference 23 1/4. Asking just $18



 

10) Harris Tweed newsboy cap. Absolutely beautiful, this is a truly classic cap in a lovely and rare barleycorn Harris tweed in shades of moss and sepia. This features a snap bill, and is in excellent condition, with the exception of a former owner's name inside. This was Made in England. Size XL; this measures c. 23 1/4". Asking just $22.



     

11) Vintage Millar's of Ireland Tweed walking hat. Lovely vintage label! Made in Ireland. Very Good condition. Asking just $18 Interior: 22 5/8.





12) Pendleton tartan cap. Made in the USA. Interior: 22. very Good condition. Asking just $10



  

13) Classic Harris Tweed Cap in blue-grey slate herringbone. Very recent, this is in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Size 7. Asking just $20





 

14) Scottish tweed Country hat. Made by Jack Gelfer in Strathclyde, Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior: 22 1/4. Asking just $16



  

15) WONDERFUL! A classic and rare Stalking hat. The interior label is all but destroyed, but close examination shows that this was made by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers. The exterior shell is in excellent condition; the only damage is to the interior label, and this could easily be repaired. This is thus in overall Very Good condition. Interior: 23. Asking just $20


----------



## WillBarrett

Three nice pieces tonight.

FIrst is a really solid pair of Brooks Brothers trousers. Nice heavy wool - almost flannel - in brown. Flat front and made in the USA. Measures 17.5" across and 30" inseam with 2.5" extra. Great pair of pants - just a little bit too big for me - so take advantage.

Asking $30 or offer with shipping in the CONUS.

A terrific 3/2 sack sport jacket from red label Jos. A Bank. A nice cream plaid - 3/2 roll with two cuff buttons and hook vent. Partially lined and union-made in the USA. No label but appears to be a silk-wool blend.

Measurements are as follows:

Chest: 22.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length: 31.5"

Asking $35 or offer - jacket is in flawless condition.






































A solid seersucker shirt in yellow gingham from Bill's. Made in the USA - size is medium but measures 23" across, so honestly you might could wear this if you're a L or XL in some other makers. Placket needs some pressing, so this is only $18 or offer with shipping included.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Quick post:

SOLD - PENDING PAYMENT!

Just found this lovely Ben Silver tie. Can get measurements this evening but looks to be about 3.25" wide. Asking $20 or offer shipped. 




Also! Amazing 3/2 camel hair sack from Southwick. Made for the fine men's clothier Mobley & Sons, this jacket features soft shoulders and no darts, fully-lined and union made. 

Fit is around a 40S but see exact measurements. 

Chest - 20.5"
Shoulders - 17"
Sleeves - 23.5"
Length - 28.5"

Asking $40 or offer shipped.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL

Witness the mastery of one of Barbour's most popular jackets ....










This Solway Zipper, size 42, can be yours for $165 shipped.

*It's in perfect condition, but is missing the belt.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*
UNITED STATES NAVY PEACOAT!*



*Contractor: Major Coat Co.*​
The United States Navy peacoat is an iconic clothing item, and, as a result, it has been widely copied with varying degrees of success. But if you want a peacoat, you should secure an authentic US Navy peacoat, both for their authenticity and because all of their features are guided by function, not fashion.

This is an authentic US Navy peacoat. It was made by the Naval contractor The Major Clothing Co. and dates from 1983. Despite its age, this is in absolutely excellent condition--a true testament to the quality and longevity of these coats. (Although I suspect that this one hasn't been worn very much!) This coat is all melton wool--far superior to the wool/other fibres blends that are common--and is wonderfully warm and breatheable. It is double-breasted for additional warmth, and buttons in the male direction. (The Navy discontinued unisex buttoning--used depending on the direction of the wind--in 1965.) All of the buttons are the correct Navy anchor issue. As with all Navy peacoats this has a classic oversize collar that can be put up and fastened up to protect against the wind while on watch topside. This coat has a single centre hook vent. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front. It is half-lined, and retains its original spare button in the interior. This was, of course, Made in the USA.
*
Asking just $75, boxed and shipped in the USA. OFFERS WELCOME!

This is tagged 38S and measures appropriately.*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length from top of oversize collar: 30 1/2
Length from bottom of oversize collar: 28


----------



## TweedyDon

*Formerly the property of a Master Tailor--Pattern Book!*

*Pattern Book--and more! Formerly the Property of Paul Cicchini, Master Tailor.
*
Paul Cicchini is one of only five recipients of a Lifetime Achievement Award from the International Custom Tailors and Designers Association.... and this was his pattern book in the 1970s, when he was the owner and operator of Paul Cicchini Custom Tailors in Birmingham, MI.

Cicchini arrived in the United States from Italy in 1940. After serving in the US Army he returned to Detroit, and in 1949 opened his own tailoring shop in the Kales Building in Detroit. Business boomed, as Cicchini offered high quality tailoring at reasonable prices, and in the early 1970s he moved to Birmingham, MI, where his business continued to flourish--in part because of the attention that he paid to his customers, both in and out of the shop. Cicchini was a master at both tailoring and marketing, following up prospective and current clients with frequent letters.

This was his pattern book--and it's an excellent choice for a tailor, offering clear and detailed instructions on how to produce a wide range of garments--including an Ivy league blazer! (Although whoever drew the illustration for this should have been told how a 3/2 sack jacket actually looks when worn--do NOT button the top button!) It's in excellent condition.... and as a wonderful bonus comes with a set of documents dating from Cicchini's first few years in Birmingham, including drafts of letters to send current and future clients (a MTM suit could be had for just $250 starting October 31st, 1977!), a copy of his in-house newsletter, a circular enjoining him to devote a portion of his shop to "Individualized Shirts", an unsent Florida postcard, and, oddly, a map of the Balkans.

This wonderful piece of tailoring history--a lovely snapshot of what it was to be a first-rate custom tailor in the mid 1970s--together with the pattern book that's still current and useful today, can be had for just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*60 Classic Ties-and a Cravat! J. Press, Talbott, Ben Silver, Langrock, Brooks Bros., Paul Stuart, Zegna, more!*

*I have a series of lovely ties--and a single cravat!--to pass on today, including Talbott, J. Press, Langrock, Paul Stuart, Zegna, Ben Silver, and some Italian silk knits, some classic Scottish tartans, and much more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: Unless otherwise indicated all ties are in excellent condition!*

1) Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A classic tie--cream Churchill dots on a red background. 3 1/4". The keeper is off on one side, but this will be repaired before shipping. Just $15.



 

2) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers classic No. 1 stripe in red; this was made for Brooksgate, the old-school younger line of Brooks (but the same quality) that was intended to be the "gateway" into Brooks Brothers loyalty! 3" Very Good condition. Just $12.



 

3) Austin Reed Authentic Regimental--I believe that this is the tie of the (British) Guard's Regiment! Silk was made in Italy by M. Pendleton. There is some minor rumpling in the lining of the blade, as shown, but this does not affect wear. 3 3/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.



  

4) HA &E Smith was one of THE premier Bermuda retailers, catering to vacationing WASPS. This tie is a lovely classic, with Royal Blue Churchill dots on a navy blue background. Very Good condition. 4". $12.



5) Chipp. A classic--red pindots on a dark blue background. The keeper is off on one side, but that will be fixed before shipping, and there is a small white mark, as shown, on the reverse. Very Good condition. 3". $14.



  

6) US Polo Association regimental. 3 3/8". Just $12.





7) Alan Royce of Princeton--another of the great Ivy clothiers, now long gone. Made in Italy. Red knots on a dark blue background. 3 3/8". $12.



  

8) Located at 8, rue Richlieu, near the Louvre and the Palais Royale, Saillard is one of the great French fashion houses. This is a wonderfully thick and luxurious tie, hand made in England, and featuring dogs! It has some minor disbalance to the blade, but this won't be seen when it is worn. 3 1/2". The "MD" on the tag indicates that this tie was made by Drake's of London!$16.



  

8) Bicycles! A lovely tie--possibly a boy's? 2 7/8" by 49". No fabric content listed, but clearly all cotton. Wonderful, and just $10!





9) Red Label Jos. A. Banks--the old, good kind! A classic regimental. This has a tiny blemsih, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $10.



 

10) Beautiful regimental in silk, with organzine warp thread. 3 1/4". $15.



 

11) VINTAGE, unknown maker. Gold marlins on a black background. SIlk. 3 1/8".





12) Valentino. Absolutely lovely! Made in Italy. 3 15/16". $15.



 

13) GORGEOUS Paul Stuart tie. This is absolutely stunning; rich, vibrant colours in a wonderful and classic Paul Stuart pattern. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $20.



  

14) Valentino. Made in Italy. This has some fraying to the lining at the thin end of the tie, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $12. 3 7/8".



 

15) Brooks Brothers Makers. Pineapples and flowers! A lovely, joyous tie! 3 1/2". $16.



 

16) Valentino. A lovely subdued tie. 3 3/4". Just $15.



 

17) Croft & Barrow, all silk. Imported, just as the catalogs would say! A very nice heavy silk tie. 3 1/2". $12.



 

18) Zegna--lovely and luxurious, and apparently showing the interior of a rotunda. Made in Italy. 3 7/8". $18.



 

19) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart showing flying fishing ties! Lovely and luxurious, this does have some memory and some minor single thread pulls in the knot area, neither of which will affect its wear. Good/Very Good condition, so just $12. 3 1/2".




  

20) Zegna--showing C19th military hats! Made in Italy, this is a lovely and unusual tie. 3 5/8". Just $18.



 

21) Formal tie by Sarar. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Lovely and luxurious, and a bargain at just $16! 3 5/8".



  

22) Murray's Toggery Shop. THE outfitter for trads summering on Nantucket! A lovely regimental with Nantucket emblematics. All silk. Hand Made. "Imported". 3 3/4". $16.



  

23) J. Press. Hot air balloons! Lovely whimsical hot air balloons on a black background. ALl silk. Made in England. This has a single thread run that can only really be seen when you're looking for it carefully, hence just Very Good condition. This is the perfect tie for a long-winded meeting involving lots of hot air! 3 1/2". $16.



  

24) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Nautical flags on a black background. All silk. 3 1/4". Some minor disbalance to tip of the blade, as it to be expected in a vintage tie, otherwise excellent. $14.



 

25) Robert Talbott. A beautiful and luxurious tie, featuring Scottie dogs wearing saddles or blankets; the detail is wonderful! Fabric woven in England; tie hand made in the USA. 3 7/8". $16.



  

26) Faconnable abstract seagulls. Wonderful--silhouettes of seagulls on a navy background. Made in France. All silk. 3 3/4". $15.



  

27) Rivetz of Boston for Murray's Toggery Shop--two classic New England companies! A lovely nautical representation of Nantucket with compass points. All silk, and beautiful. 3 3/4". Just $16.







28) Faconnable--Albert Goldberg line. This is a lovely tie, dating from before 2000 whne Faconnable was bought out and the Goldberg family lost control. A beautiful navy, this features silhouettes of seagulls in flight; perfect for the end of summer! All silk, made in Italy. 3 1/2". $14.



  

29) Pandas! Retailed by Peter Elliot of New York, this lovely tie features rather psychotic-looking pandas on a navy background. THE EYES ARE STARING AT YOU!!! Made in Italy. All silk. 3 1/2". $18.



 

30) Thomas Pink. Capricorn emblematic. A wonderful leaping golden horned goat on a dark navy shadow treillis background. Handmade in England. All silk. 3 1/2". $15.



  

31) Brooks Brothers Country Club tie. Woven in England made in the USA. 4". All silk. Perfect for tweeds!



 

32) Samuel & Sons gamebirds tie for Charles Arndt. ALl silk. Absolutely beautiful, and perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $16.





   

33) Robert Talbott mallards tie. All silk. Another tie that's perfect for tweed! 3 1/4". $18.



  

34) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $10.



 

35) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



36) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

37) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

38) H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

39) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

40) Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







41) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

42) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

43) A Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

44) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $13.



 

*WOOL AND KNIT TIES*

45) VINTAGE "Wash and Wear" tie, likely from the late 1950s. Very Good/Excellent condition. A lovely, wearable vintage item! 2". Just $12.







46) 93% Cashmere and 7% Wool tie by Polo Ralph Lauren. A lovely dark midnight blue/black tie with an Imperial purple stripe, this is in excellent condition except for a weave fault on the front that was likely there since new. Otherwise, excellent condition. Wonderfully soft! 3". Asking just $15.



  

47) *CLAIMED* G. Fox & Co started in 1847 in Hartford, Conn., and grew to the premier department store in the city, known for its Art Deco lower floor and the high quality of its products. It left the family hands in 1965, and in 1991 was finally phased out, being converted to Filene's. This tie is all wool, and a lovely dark red. It has a small blemish line, as shown, but this would likely come out with dry cleaning. (Dry cleaning a wool tie is perfectly fine!) This is thus in Very Good condition, and measures 3". Asking just $12.



  

48) The House of Emanuel Ungaro opened in Paris in 1965, and quickly established itself as force to be reckoned with in the life of Parisian haute couture. In 1973 Ungaro unveiled its first menswear life, which was received with critical acclaim. This tie likely dates from the very early years of Ungaro, when it was still a fashion house and before it turned to focusing on branded perfumes in the 1980s. It's clear from this tie Ungaro's early work was applauded; a lovely geometric tie in colours of dark brown and burnt orange, Made in Italy from 100% pure wool. Admittedly, this is a classic 1970s tie--it measures 4 1/8" at its widest!--but it's a lovely piece of fashion history. In very Good condition; it has a couple of small wear marks at the leading edge of the blade, as shown. Asking just $12, or offer.





 

49) CLASSIC SCOTTISH TARTAN! By Lochcarron. Stewart Dress tartan. This has a tiny hole about 3/4 way up the blade, as shown, and s just in Good condition. $9. 3 /4".



 

50) Lochcarron Davidson tartan. All wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15.



 

51) Vintage Beau Brummel tie. All wool. 3 1/4". This has a small thread snag on the front, as shown. Very Good condition. $10.



  

52) Another classic Lochcarron tartan! Made in Scotland. Farquharson tartan. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Just $15.



 

53) Lochcarron tartan tie. All wool. Fraser Red. This has a small weave fault on the front which was there from new, and a small snag on the edge of the thin side of the blade that won't be seen when worn. Very Good condition; hence just $12. 3".



 

54) Pendleton tartan tie. This appears to be in excellent condition, but it has three tiny pinholes on the front. Hence, this is just $9, or FREE with two other ties! 3 3/4".



 

55) Roosterknit--another classic knit tie! All wool. Excellent condition, except for a very small snag on the back of the blade, which I only noticed just now and which won't be seen when worn. Sold by Bloomingdale's. Very Good/Excellent condition; 2 1/4". $12.



 

56) Chestnut brown wool (likely) knit tie. One small snag on the thin back blade which won't be seen when worn, hence Very Good/Excellent condition, and $9. 2 1/4".

 

57) ORIGINAL Vicky Davis skinny tie. Vicky Davis was one of the best-known tie designers in New York in the 1980s. She had relocated there from Michigan to pursue her passion for ties, and was extremely succesful. While many of her ties are now very dated--she specialized in "humor" ties, with fairly large pictures, and was largely responsible for making these popular--she was also the champion of "skinny" ties in revolt of the wide ties that Ralph Lauren had championed in the 1970s. The mid to late 1980s return to thin, 1950s and 1960s style ties was owed largely to the influence of Vicky.... and this is a lovely example of an original 1980s Vicky Davis knit.

Just as much at home in a vintage, Ivy, or Trad wardrobe as very loosely tied around the neck of a 1980s "casual" with his jacket sleeves pushed up to the elbows, this lovely tie is all cotton and Made in England. It features a standard V tip rather than a square tip, and a different style of weave in the V. This is in very Good/Excellent condition, and a bargain at just $15, or offer. 1 3/4".







58) Italian silk knit in black. Made in Italy. Absolutely gorgeous! Excellent condition. 2 1/2". $17.





59) BEAUTIFUL vintage "Triple" tie! At first, this tie presents as a lovely traditional wool plaid tie of the sort that would be perfect with tweed. On closer examination it transpires that while this is a lovely plaid tie, it can also be reversed, so that it can be worn as a dark loden green wool tie, also. But things get even better--this tie has been carefully crafted so that it can ALSO be worn as a nailhead tie, in black and dark forest green!

I had a very similar tie for sale some time ago, but that was simply a more common double reversible tie, rather than a triple reversible. Plus, this tie was Made in England for Trimingham's or Bermuda. 2 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking just $22, or offer, for this lovely rarity.







     

*CRAVAT*!

60) WONDERFUL Vintage Pierre Cardin cravat, in dark blue with gemetric squares in red. This was Made in France, and dates from the time before Pierre Cardin turned to licensing and diffusion lines. This is first quality, and in excellent condition except for one tiny snag, as shown. Just $16.


----------



## gamma68

*DONEGAL TWEED VEST
Made in Ireland by Jimmy Hourihan of Dublin
Tagged size XL
*
100% wool. Charcoal with white and light gray flecks. Five-button front with two waist pockets. Fully lined. A stock reinforcement strip is sewn in behind the button holes. Rugged, warm, stylish...and in perfect condition. No holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements: chest 24.5", length 26.25"

*Asking $22 CONUS*


*BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS WHITE OCBD*

Must-iron, and most certainly made in the USA.

The staple of the Trad shirt lineup. The icon of Brooks Brothers wares. But unlike the ones BB offers today, this one has a chest pocket!

No size tag. Shirt is in excellent condition with no stains, holes, missing buttons or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements: neck 16.25", chest 21.75", sleeve 32.5"

*Asking $22 CONUS*

*ALAN PAINE LAMBSWOOL VEST*
*Made in England, tagged size 44*

Made for the long-gone Jacobson's chain of upscale department stores, this tan vest is ribbed at the neck, armholes and waist. This will look fabulous with the brown herringbone Van Boven tweed jacket below (or just about any tweed of your choice).

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, snags or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements: chest 22" length 28.5"

*CLAIMED*

*WINDSOR HOUSE WOOL ARGYLE CARDIGAN*
*Made in Nottingham, England
Tagged size XXL*

A really handsome forest green cardigan with a tan/white argyle pattern and diagonal purple striping. Five-button front. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements: chest 25.5", sleeve 34" (with cuffs rolled), length 28.5"

*Asking $22 CONUS*

*
VINTAGE VAN BOVEN 3/2 HERRINGBONE TWEED SACK JACKET*

Van Boven remains a Trad stalwart, just a stone's throw from the University of Michigan's main campus in downtown Ann Arbor.

This seemingly plain brown herringbone tweed is anything but when viewed up close. It features a melange of russets and deep greens, which I couldn't fully capture in my photos.

It's also a lighter weight tweed and half-lined, so it would work well in more temperate southern climates.

Three-button cuffs, three interior pockets, single vent, union-made in the USA.

Oh, and the Alan Paine sweater vest above would look great with this jacket!

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, snags or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Reptilicus

New With Tags $525
All weather protection system
Size M 42-44
P2p 25.5"
Sleeve 36"
length 36.5"

Chrysalis Chatsworth Field Coat - Whipcord (KPT)
A heavy duty wool Whipcord will keep you safe from the elements and looking great. Expertly hand tailored by Chrisalis in England.

- Olive with a touch of brown heavyweight wool whipcord.
- Traditional English Field Coat styling.
- Thick insulated quilted lining, extends down the sleeves, sleeves have elasticized cuff on inside to repel the elements
- Lower interior breatheable drop liner for additional warmth and protection.
- Loden cloth lined funnel collar and loden cuff piping.
- Inner elasticized knit cuffs.
- Heavy duty brass double zip front. Leather buttons.
- Bellow pockets with flaps, and upper slash pockets. All lined in moleskin.
- Snap-straps in upper slash handwarmer pockets hold lower bellow pockets open for easy access to shells or other contents

Essentially indestructable.

The coat has an 'All Weather Wear Protection System' - a weatherproof breathable membrane between the tweed shell and the inside lining.
Waterproof - A solid membrane to keep you dry.
Windproof - 100% windproof barrier to keep you dry & warm.
Breatheable - Body moisture is transmitted through the membrane to keep you dry, warm, and comfortable.

Or you can buy it here on sale for $960 https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/Chrysalis-Chatsworth-Field-Coat-Whipcord-KPT.html


----------



## TweedyDon

*17 CLASSIC SUITS--Two Piece and Three Piece! Brooks Bros., Corbin, Southwick, 3/2 sacks, more!*

*I have several wonderful suits to pass on today--including several GRAIL pieces!--both two-piece and three piece, from Paul Stuart, Zegna, Langrock of Princeton, Brooks Brothers, H. Freeman, Polo, Armani, more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*21) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart "Classic" suit in Glen Plaid*

A beautiful suit cut from mid-weight cloth in a classic cream and white Glen Plaid pattern with a complementary windowpane overcheck in berry red this is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is both fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.



     

*22) CLASSIC Grey Pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Corbin*

Corbin is one of the great American clothiers, and this lovely suit shows why! Cut from mid-weight wool cloth in grey with taupe-cream pinstriping, this is a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--just a hint of a curl to indicate that this is not a three button jacket. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features three button cuffs. It has natural shoulders and a single center vent. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. Please note that this appears to have been taken in along the back center seam by about 1/4"; this does not affect either the appearance or wear when worn, but does mean that this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $60. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2(+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.



      

*23) GRAIL! Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Double Breasted Suit in Grey Flannel*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully heavy and luxurious flannel with a terrific hand and drape, this suit shows why Ralph Lauren rose to prominence for his English-inspired tailoring--and why Norman Hilton broke with him, for this is very much an Anglo-inspired jacket, rather than one that follows the American Ivy League Style. The cloth is wonderful, and the cut of this jacket does full justice to it. Cut as a classic double breasted jacket with a six button front and two button closure, this features peak lapels and twin vents; it is also darted.. It is fully canvassed and fully lined; the trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is the sort of suit that a former RAF officer would wear to a country house weekend after the War!

This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, or offer, for this beauty.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



     

*24) Vintage "Devonshire" Glen Plaid suit *

A lovely and unusual suit in a glen plaid that's a medly of brown earth tones with Royal blue overchecking, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (I am always conservative rating vintage items!), and is a bargain at just $50, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17
Inseam: 30 (+0) with 1 3/4" cuff.





   

*25) Ermenigildo Zegna Double Breasted Suit*

This is absolutely beautiful! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this cut from a beautiful Zegna cloth that's a complex weave of charcoal grey and Royal blue, presenting as mid-grey on first appearence and only revealing the blue tones on close inspection. This is then accented with pinstriping in cream and tan, for a truly sophisticated cloth, as befits a Zegna suit.

The cut of the suit does full justice to the cloth; it is a classic double-breasted suit with a 6/2 button configuration. The peak lapels and placket are accented with pick stitching throughout. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and it has three button cuffs with finished buttonholes. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $85, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuffs.





     

*26) H. Freeman 3/2 mid-grey sack suit with narrow pinstriping*

Another lovely classic suit from H. Freeman, this is a classic 3/2 sack in mid-grey with narrow cream pinstriping. It has a very high lapel roll, but the curve at the top buttonhole is lovely and liquid, showing this to be a true 3/2 jacket. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition; it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition! It has very natural shoulders. It was Union made in Philadelphia, USA.

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but measures closer to a 44R:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 25 (+3)





    

27) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" Double Breasted Suit

This is absolutely beautiful, as befits Brooks Brothers' top of the line "Golden Fleece" offerings! This is a beautiful double-breasted suit with a 6 button front and two button closure. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is ventless, in Flusser approved fashion, and features two button cuffs and beautiful peak lapels. The cloth is a lovely lighter-weight wool in midnight blue with cream pinstriping. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition; there is some *very* minor pilling on the interior of the lapels, which will vanish with its first dry clean and could never been seen when worn.

Asking just $85, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

28) Brooks Brothers "Makers" Classic Grey Suit in All-Season Flannel

A beautiful, classic, contemporary two-button front jacket with subtle darting by Brooks Brothers "Makers" line, this is cut from all-season dark grey flannel with a wonderful hand and drape. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, except for some very minor surface blemishes on the jacket, as shown--these will likely brush off, but will certainly come out with dry cleaning with ease. This was Made in the USA.

Given the usual cost of all-season flannel suits in this standard colour, this suit is a bargain at just $75, or offer.


Tagged 44R; measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+2)





  

29) Langrock of Princeton Glen Plaid suit.

Langrock of Princeton was THE bastion of Ivy style, and its products have become so collectible that there's a secondary market in the labels alone! This suit proudly announces that it contains polyester--thus clearly dating it to the time when artificial fibres were almost exact replicas by way of touch of their natural counterparts, and were considered to be the Next Great Thing, insofar as they would wear much better than (e.g.) natural cotton, wool, or silk. (Anyone who has touched a very vintage polyester tie from Langrock or The English Shop can attest that they're indistinguishable from silk; the same holds true for the polyester developed to mimic wool.) Unfortunately, it was discovered that the artificial fibres didn't breath as their natural counterparts did, and so the experiment was abandoned.

In its day, though, this suit was The Future. Cut from wool-polyester fabric in grey glen plaid with a berry red overcheck, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was clearly someone's much-loved suit, as it has had considerable wear. This doesn't show much on the exterior, but the lining is patched, and still has frays and a hole, and the center buttonhole is starting to wear. As such, this suit is in Good condition only--perfectly wearable, but it could use some TCL in the lining area. As such, it's just $29, or offer.... a bargain for a Langrock in any condition!

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/8
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/4

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





     

30) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Armani Double Breasted Suit. Made in Italy!

Dating from the time when Armani was King, this beautiful double-breasted suit shows just why his garments--the real ones, from the main line Made in Italy, rather than all of the diffusion lines that followed--were so desirable. Made in Italy--as it should be--this is cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight dark, dark grey cloth that's accented by roped cream chalk striping. It has peak lapels, jetted front pockets, and a 4 button front with a single button closure. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The trousers are cuffed and feature box pleats on the front.

This suit is classic Armani from its heyday, and in is Very Good/Excellent condition--it's only slightly rmnpled from storage, which will be fixed with a dry clean, and has had a small repair to the lining, as shown.

This is lovely, and a bargain at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 16
Inseam: 33 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



     

31) Palm Beach suit in glen plaid.

The patterning and colourway of this suit are lovely; a light brown based glen plaid with striping in burnt orange, chestnut, and sky blue. Cut as contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and features its original period-correct buttons. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition, only because the zipper is a little tight!

Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)





   


32) H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in classic charcoal grey with pinstriping for The English Shop of Princeton

This is a true beauty! Made by the esteemed firm of H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. It is cut from dark grey wool cloth with classic pinstriping and a lovely hand and drape. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4 
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

Please note: This is a SUIT, and NOT an odd jacket; my apologies for omitting the picture with the trousers!





  

THREE PIECE SUITS

A three-piece suit should be at the centerpiece of every classic wardrobe, but, alas, they are becoming increasingly rare. So I'm very pleased to be able to offer six beautiful three-piece suits today--including a NWOT Zegna cloth grey pinstripe in cashmere and wool, a 1956 tweed three-piece with reversible vest, a gorgeous and classic Southwick navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, and more!

[B33) GRAIL! NWOT Grey Pinstripe, Handtailored in Italy from Zegna cashmere & wool cloth.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Tailored from beautiful Zegna cashmere-wool cloth in classic grey with a cream pinstripe this beautiful and rare three piece suit was hand tailored in Italy. The jacket is cut with a three button front--although this is far more of a British-inspired traditional three-button jacket than a fashion-forward approach--and subtle darting. It has four button cuffs with kissing buttons, and a twin vent--another nod to its British styling. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in Bemberg. The vest has a five button front and two functional lower front pockets--these are both still basted shut. It has a waist adjuster at the rear. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed.

This beautiful suit is NEW, WITHOUT TAGS. It even comes complete with its original hanger! As such, it is in absolutely perfect condition.

*Asking just $145, or offer--likely around 10% of its original retail!

This is tagged 42. Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 34 1/2 (+3)

Vest width: 20 1/4
Length: 27







         

34) 1956 3/2 Sack Tweed Three Piece Suit with Reversible Vest!

I have full provenance on this suit! It was purchased in 1956 in Scranton, PA for a graduating High School senior before he headed off to Princeton University; it was in his possession for the rest of his life, carefully stored in a cedar closet once he graduated from Princeton.

That this suit is now over 60 years old is a testament to how well well-made clothing can hold up if it is treated well, for this suit is still perfectly wearable in 2017--it needs no babying at all. It is cut from mid-weight tweed in a wonderful and classicially 1950s heathery tweed in a medly of dark forest and moss greens. The jacket is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lapped center seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs, and wonderfully narrow mid-century lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a beautiful 1950s geometric lining in colours that complement the tweed.

The vest is fully reversible; it could either be used as a vest cut from the same tweed as the jacket and trousers, or else it could be reversed so that it presents as an odd vest in a loden green that's the perfect complement to the rest of the suiting. The vest has two functional front pockets, and the back is constructed from the same patterned material as the jacket lining. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It could use a dry clean and a press, and the jacket has a tiny weave fault on the front, as shown--this is just the size of a pinhead and I wouldn't have seen it had I not been looking very, very closely at the buttons it is close to! (If you wish, I can have this rewoven for $10--but it could just as readily be ignored.) There is also the very start of a fray at the corner of one of the interior pockets, as shown.

This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is a bargain at *just $85, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 18
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 18 1/2
Length: 24 1/8







          

*35) Tweedy Three Piece Suit by Evan Picone.*

This is a very nice everyday three piece suit in a lovely medly of autumnal browns. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and fully lined. The vest has four functional pockets on the front and a waist adjuster at the back; the trousers are cuffed and pleated. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/4" cuff.





      

*36) LOVELY Three Piece Tweed suit in Barleycorn*

Cut from a lovely light wheat-brown barleycorn tweed the jacket of this suit is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent and three button cuffs. The vest has a four button front and two functional front pockets as well as a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed.

This lovely suit was Union made in the USA. With the exception of some very small white marks by the hem of the lining, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+4)

Vest width: 18 1/4
Length: 26.





       

*37) GRAIL! Southwick 3/2 sack Three Piece Suit in navy with cream pinstriping.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, for Roots, this is a classic navy three-piece suit with traditional cream pinstriping. Cut from mid-weight wool cloth, the jacket of this suit is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and the lapel roll is lovely and fluid. The vest has has four function front pockets and a six button front, as well as a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit was, of course, Union made in the USA.

With the exception of the loose stitching around the interior label--a flaw that will be repaired before shipping, although not using the original gold thread--this is in excellent condition.

A three piece 3/2 sack suit in navy pinstriping is a true Grail item, and so this is a steal *at just $115, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 5/8
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 20 5/8
Length: 26 1/4





      

*38) MADE IN FRANCE Classic Grey Three Piece Suit*

This is a lovely, classic grey three piece suit! Made in France, it is cut as a contemporary two button front model, with subtle darting. It has a twin vent, and four button cuffs with finished buttonholes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The vest has a five button front and two functional front pockets; it also has a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are uncuffed and have a flat front. Apart from a laundry mark on the lining of one one the pockets of the pants this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/)

Vest width: 20 3/4
Length: 25 1/4


----------



## WillBarrett

Two solid pieces for you today.

First is a class red label JAB tweed. Fully-lined and union-made in the USA. 3/2 roll, undarted with two button cuffs. Fit is around 42L or 44L. One smudge on the lapel and a spot on the shoulder that has been sewn up. A solid workhorse jacket.

Asking $25 or offer shipped.




















































Next is a seersucker suit from legendary Charleston men's shop M. Dumas and Sons. Two button jacket and pleated, cuffed pants. A few small spots on seat of pants. Marked 42L and 36W but see measurements as pants measure around 33 or 34.

Yours for only $50 or offer shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*26 CLASSIC JACKETS! GRAILS! Harris Tweed, 3/2 sacks, Corneliani, Corbin, Langrock, Trimingham's, more!*

*I have some wonderful tweeds, blazers, and and other jackets to pass on today, including some beauties by Corneliani for Polo Blue Label, a Langrock blazer, a GRAIL vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer in navy flannel, a GRAIL Andover Shop MTM blazer, a gorgeous vintage Glen Plaid 3/2 sack tweed from Saks, some wonderful Harris Tweeds in perfect condition, 3/2 sacks by Corbin and The English Shop of Princeton, and many more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! THE PLATONIC FORM OF A HARRIS TWEED JACKET!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Likely dating from the 1960s this jacket is cut from utterly traditional and old-school Harris Tweed, the type of cloth that you think of when you think "Harris Tweed"--thick, solid, slightly hairy, worn by crusty old British Colonels on their country estates sometime around 1947. This is a very, very serious piece of cloth indeed, and is most definitely not for the faint of heart! The colours and patterning are also quintessentially old-school Harris, being a wonderful dark medley of dark moss greens, rich chestnut browns, and peat blacks.

A jacket like this could only be made in the UK, and this was indeed Made in England, and carries a wonderfully vintage label that proudly proclaims this. This is cut as a traditional English tweed jacket, with a three button front high narrow lapels, and single button cuffs. It is darted, as is necessary with tweed this heavy. It has a single center vent, and is fully lined in a beautiful damson lining that perfectly complements the dark tweed. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and ready to give you several decades worth of service. As such, this is a true bargain at just $50--jackets like this are becoming increasingly rare, and simply aren't being made any more.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+0 - this is fully extended)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/8



     

*2) GORGEOUS 3/2 sack in beautiful blue tweed by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Tweed jackets in solid colours are extremely rare, and this is an absolutely beautiful shade of blue--please see my close-up of the sleeve for the most accurate colour and an indication of the wonderful complexity of the weave.

This jacket is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack by Corbin, one of the great traditional clothiers, for The English Shop, one of the Big Five bastions of Ivy Style during the Golden Age of the 1950s and 1960s. This jacket is fuly canvassed and half-lined. It features the rare and desirable patch pockets, has a single centre vent and a wonderful lapel roll, and has three button cuffs. Made in the USA, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly beautiful and rare classic tweed jacket, and so is an absolute bargain at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30







    

*3) CLASSIC Navy Flannel 3/2 sack Blazer for Harry Ballot of Princeton--with PATCH POCKETS!*

This is a beautiful, classic navy blue 3/2 sack blazer cut from wonderfully soft midweight flannel. Made by Danton for Harry Ballot of Princeton (one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers during the Golden AGe) this has been superbly tailored. It is fully canvassed and half-lined and features the desirable and increasingly rare patch pockets with flaps. It has lovely natural shoulders. It has a single center vent, and comes complete with all of its original brass-coloured buttons. It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49--a steal for a 3/2 sack navy blazer in flannel!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32



    

*4) Classic Barleycorn Harris Tweed *

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn Harris tweed in brown and cream this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that go so well with Harris Tweed. This has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling from storage is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31





   

*5) STUNNING! Corneliani for Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Italy by Corneliani for Ralph Lauren's Polo Blue Label line (not to be confused with the regular Polo line) this is cut from exceptionally soft wool that feels almost like cashmere. It is cut as a high-lapel 3/2 jacket, although this is not a sack as it is subtly darted, as you'd expect from Corneliani. It features the desirable and rare patch and flapped pockets on the front, and has four-button cuffs.

The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful--a beautiful subtle Glen Plaid in a melange of dark moss greens, bark browns, and blacks, with a gorgeous and extremely subtle window-pane overcheck i Imperial Purple, this is a wonderfully sophisticated tweed. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the basting of the two front exterior pockets is still fully intact!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 42L. This measures: *

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31





    https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC08007_zps5kveuqhu.jpg.html    

*6) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*7) WONDERFUL Vintage Plaid 3/2 sack from Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely wonderful, simply packed with all of the features that you'd want in an Ivy jacket! The cloth that this is cut from is absolutely lovely, being a bolder Glen Plaid with overchecking in shades of russet and forest green. The cut does full justice to the beauty of the cloth, being a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is fully canvassed and half lined. It features lapped seams along the arms and across the shoulders, as well as down the centre back; this seam culminates in a hook vent. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label, and was Union Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (as I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, and this has a very small and very faded blemish on one cuff, as shown!) and a bargain at just $39.

*Tagged 41 (vintage), measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2







     

*
8) Trimingham's of Bermuda Classic LIGHTWEIGHT Navy Blazer*

Trimingham's of Bermuda was founded in 1842, and closed in 2005. It was Bermuda's most famous and upscale store, and was a firm favourite among the Ivy set that vacationed in Bermuda or took cruises that stopped off there. Like The English Sports Shop of Bermuda it specialized in traditional British and Ivy clothing, and this blazer is a lovely example of its wares. Cut from a very lightweight cloth that's a wool-poly blend--although this just feels like very lightweight wool to the touch--this is a standard two button front jacket with darting and a centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and carries Trimingham's signature brass "ship" buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is in excellent condition except for a small strip of residue on the shoulder from where some fool attached a strip of masking tape to use as a price-tag! This will readily come out with dry-cleaning, however. 
*
This is a true bargain at just $25.

Tagged 40L. Measures: 
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31



   

*9) GORGEOUS Classic Forest Green 3/2 sack flannel blazer by Corbin*

The forest green 3/2 sack blazer is a true Ivy classic, and one that is rarely seen anymore--which is why I'm so pleased to be able to offer this one today! Cut from a wonderful lighter midweight flannel this beautiful jacket is packed with all of the Tradly desiderata. It has a lovely lapel roll, flapped patch pockets, and a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are Corbin's own signature buttons, and so are original to the jacket. It has very natural shoulders--Corbin, after all, are so proud of their natural shoulders that they had a "Natural Shoulder" line of pants!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA by one of the great Trad clothiers, and, apart from a slight mark in the lining, as shown, is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a truly rare classic, and so is a bargain at just $49, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



      

*
10) GORGEOUS Double-Breasted Blazer by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lighter-weight light navy wool cloth that's perfect for wearing in the warmer days of Spring and Summer this lovely double-breasted blazer by Corbin has a 6 - 1 front button configuration and classic peak lapels. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs--all of the buttosn are Corbin's signature buttons, and are original to the jacket. This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would be perfect for garden parties or for your nephew's graduation from Princeton! This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, of the the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age in Princeton.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*11) LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8





     

*12) GORGEOUS Brown Flecked Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is absolutely beautful! Cut from a rich dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed that's flecked throughout with the colours of a Scottish countryside--moss green, rosehip orange, gorse yellow, loch blue, berry red--this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are a wonderful complement to Harris Tweed... and these are a lovely shade of burnished chestnut.

This lovely jacket was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 7/8





   

*13) Flannel Navy Blazer by Polo University Club. Patch Pockets!*

1842 was a good year for retail; as well as marking the founding of Trimingham of Bermuda that year saw the opening of Thalhimer's store in Richmond, Va., which was to become the upscale and fashionable Thalhimer's department store over the course of a century, until its closure in 1991.

This lovely jacket was clearly first owned by one of the preppier denizens of Richmond, Va., or its surrounding suburbs. Cut from a lovely soft navy flannel, this is a contemporary two button blazer with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and Polo's signature brass-coloured buttons. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
SHoulder: 19
Length: 29 3/4



      

*14) PURE SILK Armani Jacket. MADE IN ITALY!*

Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $39, or offer--likely around 1/25th of what it cost new!

*Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2



     

*15) LOVELY Bespoke Jacket--smaller size, surgeons' cuffs.*

This is a lovely bespoke jacket! Cut from a beautiful dark petrol blue midweight wool cloth this is a contemporary two-button front model with darting for shape. It has twin vents, a signature lining designed to match the lovely colour of the jacket, and two-button cuffs--these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has a lovely narrow lapel. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*16) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

A lovely classic Harris Tweed jacket in cream, brown and grey basketweave, this is a two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features clasic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. It has a small blemish in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*17) GORGEOUS Broken Bone Herringbone 3/2 sack tweed by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a wonderful broken bone herringbone in a medley of bracken, bark, and chestnut browns with subtle vertical striping in blue and dark golden wheat this is a lovely 3/2 sack tweed with a lovely high liquid lapel roll by Corbin for The Engliush Shop of Princeton. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has three button cuffs--the buttons all appear to be horn. It has a single center vent, and the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets. It has very natural shoulders. This was, of course, made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2





    

*18) LARGER SIZE! BEAUTIFUL Harry Ballot of Princeton Guncheck Tweed.*

Made for Harry Ballot of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely guncheck jacket has a russet windowpane overchecking a base pattern in a medley of forest greens and peat black on an autumnal brown base. Cut as a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





 

*19) GORGEOUS! Corneliani for Polo Blue Label Navy Blue Flannel Blazer*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Italy by Corneliani, this beautiful jacket is cut from a lovely soft and luxurious flannel. Elegantly cut as a two-button front jacket with slightly narrow lapels that flow beautifully into the front of the jacket; the placket and the lapels feature an abundance of pick stitching. This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a twin vent. It has four button cuffs. The buttons are all Polo Blue Lapel signature buttons, featuring a crown and the RL monogram. This jacket is extremely luxurious, absolutely beautiful, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer--an absolute steal for a jacket of this quality!

Tagged 44L. Measures smaller*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32



      

*20) NWT Swedish Double Breasted Blazer. Buttons by Sporrongs of Sweden!*

A lovely classic navy double-breasted blazer cut from mid-weight wool this features a 6 by 2 front closure, peak lapels, and a twin vent. The brass buttons are made by Sporrongs of Sweden, a company that has been making medals, insignia, and small metal items such as buttons since the C17th, and which currently hols the Royal Warrant to supply these items to the King of Sweden. This jacket lacks sleeve buttons. It is fully lined, and NWT--hence it is in excellent condition. It was Made in Sweden.
*
Asking just $32.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



       

*21) SMALLER SIZE! RARE and CLASSIC Navy Blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA for the tradly store The Locker Room, this lovely classic navy blazer is distinguished by having THREE patch pockets--a very desirable and very rare feature indeed! All of the pockets feature lapped seams. Cut from a lovely navy hopsack this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting and a center vent. It has brass buttons and is half lined. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition--I'm conservative rating vintage items!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4





    

*22) GRAIL! The Andover Shop MTM Navy Blazer with Surgeon's cuffs.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made in 2008 by The Andover Shop--with Press and O'Connell's one of THE main Ivy stores still in existence--this is a beautiful Made to Measure blazer. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting this features an abundance of pick stitching on the lapels and on the placket. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a beautiful Spring green lining. The buttons are solid brass, and the cuffs feature fully functional surgeon's buttonholes. It has twin vents. This is an absolutely beautiful and extremely elegant lighter-weight blazer from one of the most renowned Ivy stores.

It does have some minor shine from dry-cleaning--however, this can only be seen under certain artificial lighting conditions. Because of this, however, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 3/4





   

*23) Bespoke Navy Blazer with Spectacular Lining!*

This is a lovely blazer that it clearly bespoke. Cut as a contemporary two button front model with darting, this is cut from lighter mid-weight wool. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful swirling iridescent pink paisley! This has a single center vent, and the heraldic buttons are all solid brass. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



  

*24) Bespoke Grey Blazer--ideal for summer!*

While this is possibly (likely) an orphan jacket, this is both sufficiently light-coloured and sufficiently solid-coloured that it could do very well as a summer blazer with the addition of blonde horn buttons... and given that I am asking merely $25 for this, shipped in the USA, this could be a very nice jacket indeed for minimal cost!

Union Made in the USA in 2006 this is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single enter vent. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. This is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and cut from a lovely lighter-weight cool, making this ideal for conversion to a summer blazer. It is twin vented and features an abundance of pick stitching in the lining, on the lapels, and around the external pockets.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC07939_zps2ptxp8zy.jpg.html



  

25) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers Vintage 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer.

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from wonderfully luxurious heavier medium-weight flannel cloth in classic dark navy blue, this blazer is a true GRAIL item--a Brooks Brothers flannel navy blazer with a 3/2 lapel roll! Although this has the traditional 3/2 lapel roll note that this is not a sack jacket, for it features subtle darts. The reason for this Brooks anomaly simple--this blazer was made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, which was aimed at younger men just starting their relationship with Brooks Brothers (hence, "Brooksgate" being the gateway to Brooks Brothers). Since younger men (at least when this jacket was made..) have not yet acquired the girth that might be needed to make a sack fit well without needing side seam alterations to taper it this jacket is darted for a sleeker fit.... although the 3/2 lapel is still present to introduce the Brooksgate customers to its elegance.

In addition to have a 3/2 lapel--with, here, a beautiful roll--this blazer also has the classic two button cuffs, and the highly desirable flapped patch pockets. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" buttons (no longer produced) and so are original to this jacket. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $69, or offer, for this wonderful jacket!

Tagged (vintage) 41L. Measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*26) GRAIL!! Langrock Navy Blazer*

Together with Norman Hilton and Chipp Langrock of Princeton was primarily responsible for both developing and popularizing the "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style", and near the end of its life Langrock continued to run adverts proudly boasting that it was the ONLY remaining store in American that truly exemplified the American Look, by which it meant Ivy Style. So famous is Langrock that even its labels are becoming collectible, and so I'm very pleased to offer this wonderful classic navy blazer from the mothership of Ivy Style.

This blazer is also unusual, in that it is not a 3/2 sack, but instead a two button contemporary model with darting. It is cut from a lovely navy hopsack cloth--which turns out to be a blend of wool and polyester. This is not that surprising, though, since the polyester of the 1960s and early 1970s was NOT the polyester of today, but was woven so that it came very, very close to feeling just like wool--you wouldn't be able to tell that this was a blended fabric unless you knew. This jacket has a single center vent, is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has very natural shoulders, and red piping around the perimeter of the lining for added flair. It also features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, as well as heraldic buttons that were made by Waterbury of Conn.--a company founded in 1812 and the premier suppliers of stamped brass buttons in the United States. When Grant met Lee at the Appomattox Courthouse, both men were wearing Waterbury buttons on their uniforms!

*This jacket is in excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $49, or offer.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## kendallr88

Some nice ties here, $13 a piece. PM for offers or interest.

Purple label tie is claimed. 
BB repp on the far right is claimed. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*FALL/WINTER SHIRTS!*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brother 346 Cinnamon/Navy Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Mid-winter Clearance!
Blowing these out at $10 each - get a jump on your spring wardrobe!*

*SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*Sweater is in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Proclus

*SOLD*

I have 8 Brooks Brothers *16.5 33* shirts here.

Asking *$160* shipped CONUS for the lot; offers welcome too.

#4, #6, and #7 are non-iron (pinpoint I think) while the others are must-iron oxford.

The top button on #5 broke in half, but it still has the spare; just needs to be sewn on.

All are traditional fit.



1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Suede and Leather Jackets!*

*I have three lovely leather and suede jackets to pass on today--a suede Harrington jacket with tartan lining by Britches of Georgetown, a vintage suede collegiate jacket, and a lovely Made in Canada leather Field Coat!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Britches of Georgetown Suede Harrington Jacket.*

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crown who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This suede Harrington jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares. The Harrington jacket is a iconic clothing piece that is typically offered in cotton or a poly-cotton blend (like trenchcoats, the poly-cotton blends are considered perfectly acceptable in Harringtons). Britches took the classic Harrington and offered it in suede--a neat and classic twist on a well-loved standard. This jacket has all of the features of a traditional Harrington. It has knit cuffs and hem, a a lovely contrasting tartan lining--one of the hallmarks of a Harrington jacket--raglan sleeves, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets with button down flaps on the front. The collar can be folded up and secured against the wind, as shown. It also features a scalloped back yoke. Although the age of this jacket is uncertain judging by the label it is likely from the 1980s. It is in excellent condition; the suede is still lovely and supple, the YKK front zipper moves beautifully smoothly, and the two buttons for the flaps are still firmly attached. It does have two minor flaws; there are two tiny white spots on it (one of the back, one of the front), and the interior pocket is missing its button--an easy fix if you so desire.

*This is a lovely, classic jacket, and a bargain at $49, or offer.

Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 24 1/4.







      

*2) Vintage 1960s suede collegiate jacket by Ralph Edwards Sportswear*

Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 for the United States Navy jackets from 1961 - 1964. One of these jackets was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all!

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

*This is just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8







       

*3) WONDERFUL Made in Canada Leather Field Coat*

This is wonderful! Cut from beautifully supple leather the colour of dark milk chocolate, this hefty Field Coat features two flapped bellows pockets on the lower front, and two shallower pockets on the chest. It has a YKK zipper closure at the front which moves beautifully fluidly; this can be concealed with two independent flaps that are secured in place by studs. The cuffs can be adjusted by studs to keep out the wind or let in air, while the waist has a concealed drawstring for additional warmth if needed. The throat has a fully functional throat latch for further protection against the elements. All of the seams on this coat are lapped and double-stitched. This is fully lined, and has two interior pockets, one of which is a zippered security pocket. This was Made in Canada, and retailed by The Leather Shop of Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario. It is in excellent condition, with only the usual minor rubs and patina from light use. It even comes complete with its original packet of spare studs!

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*14 Classic Coats!*

*I have a series of wonderful classic coats to pass along today--including vintage cashmere overcoats, a Brooks Brothers Chesterfield, a wonderful vintage Great Western Mackinaw coat, a tweed coat from Paul Stuart, vintage topcoats, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Swedish Military Utility Jacket*

This is lovely; extremely well-designed, and very well made!

This is Swedish military issue, and retains all of its original Swedish Army buttons, featuring the Triple Crown of Sweden. The front features two flapped hacking pockets that are secured with military buttons; the placket is secured with four buttons at the top (as shown), and then further buttons at the bottom of the placket in the interior, giving this a very elegant silhouette. The interior features a flapped security pocket with button closure, while the back features two further utility pockets, with security hook and button closures. It features interior security pockets. This jacket is unlined, and would be perfect for warmer days.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this runs smaller; it measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2





    

*
2) LOVELY Made in Italy Full Length Belted Overcoat. Likely Cashmere and Wool.*

This is lovely! A rare full length double-breasted belted overcoat in a classic dark navy, this could be worn either casually or over a suit. It's a truly beautiful coat, and you'll attar ct attention in it however it's worn. The fabric that it is cut from --likely a blend of wool and cashmere, judging by its softness--has a wonderful hand and drape. The coat itself is cut as a classic double-breasted overcoat with a belt for added panache. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. It also features a lapped back seam, two deep front pockets, and straps on the cuffs. It was Made in Italy.

Although this appears to be in excellent condition it does have some minor issues. First, it has a few moth nibbles, as shown--although these are small and could be ignored. Second, it has some schmaltz near the hem, as shown, and a small white dot on one sleeve--these will all likely come out with dry cleaning. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $60, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 49 (This is a traditional full-length overcoat!)





      

*3) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Topcoat*

Cut from a lovely classic charcoal tweedy cloth with a wonderfully subdued yet complex weave this is a classic American topcoat. It features a four button front--although the top button is traditionally left open at the throat--and ornamental straps at the cuffs. The shoulder seams are lapped, as is the center seam down the back; this coat also features raglan sleeves. This coat is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features a vertical security pocket set into the seam in the interior. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 36 (+1 1/2) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 40





  

*4) VINTAGE Heavy Cashmere Overcoat. ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!*

This is absolutely lovely! This is a vintage cashmere overcoat, cut from cashmere when cashmere was a seriously luxurious fabric indeed. This coat is beautifully soft, and extremely warm, and in a different class altogether from the cashmere topcoats and overcoats that can be found today. This is a very, very serious garment indeed, with a heft and gravitas that is simply lacking in most modern clothing.

This is cut as a traditional overcoat, with a three button front that, like a 3/2 sack jacket, has the lapel cut so that it rolls and the bottom two buttons are those that are primarily functional. It features wonderfully elegant lapels, as you'd expect from a coat of this quality and vintage, and two deep flapped front pockets that are lined in durable cotton duck. All of the external seams on this coat are lapped--the shoulder seams, the center back seam, the side seam, the sleeve seams, and even the seams that surround the pockets. This coat was made to last! It appears to be fully canvassed and is fully lined. The sleeves feature ornamental buttons on the turnback cuffs and it has a rear center vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and carries the Union label in its interior pocket.

This coat is in Very Good condition. It could do with a dry clean to freshen it up, and the lining is fraying at the hem; this could be an easy fix for your dry cleaner tailor who could patch this easily with a lining strip. The vent should also be resewn as the stitching is coming loose; again, an easy fix.

Given these fixable flaws this beautiful, heavy, pure cashmere vintage coat is just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 39 1/2







     

*5) VINTAGE WIndowpane Topcoat. Beautiful condition!*

This is lovely! The cloth is a classic grey with miniature windowpane overchecking in charcoal--a quintessential look from the 1950s and 1960s. The coat is lined in a complementary dark loden green in "Midtown Satin" rayon. The cloth is lighter-weight than usual, making this perfect for today's climate-controlled commutes. The coat has two deep front exterior pockets, and a deep interior security pocket. It has lovely narrow lapels, appropriate for the middle of the last century, a lapped center seam down the back, and a single hook vent. It has raglan sleeves. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 34 (+1 3/4) (measured like a shirt) 
Shoulder: NA
Length: 39 1/4





      

*6) Pure Cashmere "Kashmara" topcoat*

Union Made in the USA, this wonderful coat is cut from the Old School version of cashmere--the thick, rich, soft, and luxurious fabric that gave cashmere its name for luxury, not the thin mall cashmere that is so prevalent today! The fabric is seriously heavy; this is a coat to be reckoned with!

The cut and construction of the coat do full justice to the beautiful fabric that it is cut from. A standard three button closure with two button cuffs, this coat features pick stitching on the lapels and on the flaps of the pockets. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It features a single centre hook vent at the rear.

It does have some minor moth nibbles, as shown, but these are not very noticeable when worn. Nevertheless, they are there, and as a result this wonderful vintage cashmere coat is likely best suited to events that are not office-related. It is accordingly in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $59, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 41







 

      

*7) WONDERFUL Vintage "Great Western" Jacket!*

This is absolutely wonderful, and if it were smaller and fit me it wouldn't be here! Likely dating from the 1960s this is a classic and utterly wearable piece of Americana, being a thick and wonderfully warm wool Rancher coat in a bold Western plaid in grey, cream, moss and peat. It features two deep slanted and flapped pockets on the front and a classic faux-fur collar, as well as oversized buttosn fro ease of closure when it's bitterly cold on the prairie. The cuffs have functional cuff strapsn to tighten the cuffs against the cold. It features a quilted lining for warmth. The collar is designed to stand up, and there is a locker loop on one side and a button on the other so that it can be fastened into place.

This was sold by Gimbels, which closed in 1987 and was famous for having the largest Thanksgiving Day parade in the country.

This was, of course, made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; a very, very small moth nibble on the top of one sleeve, as shown, and one of the buttons for the left cuff strap is missing; this could be easily replaced.

*Asking just $39.

This is tagged 46. Measurements:*

Chest: 26 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 35 1/2





        

*8) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is lovely! Although this lacks any identifying labels, this coat was clearly Made in the USA sometime in the 1960s; it has a classic 1950s/1960s cut, with wonderfully high, narrow lapels and a sleek silhouette. The colouring of the tweed is also classically late 1950s 1960s, being a herringbone in dark brown and black; the sort of muted color combination that was typical of the mid-century.

This coat has a classic three button front with a concealed placket to ensure a sleek silhouette. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The two slash front pockets can either be used to reach through the coat to your jacket pocket, or else used as deep pockets in their own right.

This coat has no damage of any sort, but I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a steal at just $39, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 39







  

*9) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Tweed topcoat in West of England cloth*

Dunn & Co. of England are among the stalwart makers of tweed clothing; their heyday was in the 1950s and 1960s, when their heavyweight tweed offerings became justly recognized as reprsenting superb value for money as well as evincing a particular form of British country style. So well known were they for their tweeds that no American academic visiting England could return without having bought at least one Dunn tweed jacket or coat!

This classic topcoat shows why Dunn were so well known. Dating from the 1960s judging by the classic vibrant 1960s lining and the muter earth tones of the tweed itself, this wonderful coat is cut from extremely hard-wearing and classic West of England tweed. The colourway and patterning f the tweed is wonderful, being a classic shepherd's check in tones of moss, light tan, and golden bracken.

It also has a lovely vintage Dunn & Co label, noting that they cater to clients in both London *and "the provinces"! 

The coat features raglan sleeves for ease of movement, a three button front closure, and deep slash handwarmer pockets. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. As is often the case with British coats it eschews buttons on the cuffs as unnecessary; it has a single centre vent. The lining is wonderfully 1960s... But, alas, it has multiple frays. These should be patched, but this would be an easy and cheap job. (Or you could have the lining replaced, but why would you want to lose it?) Given this, this coat is in very Good condition only--the tweed itself is in excellent condition--and so this is just $39, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 35 1/2 (+2 1/4) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 41







      

*10) MADE IN ITALY Waxed Cotton Jacket*

Just to break up the parade of topcoats and overcoats, here's something completely different--a Made in Italy waxed cotton coat! Made by "Island Jackets" and billed as being for extreme cold weather protection (something that I am doubtful is true), this is a lovely jacket that's rather a cross between a Barbour and a LL bean Field Jacket. The waxed cotton outer shell is 94% cotton and 5% resin, which no doubt makes for a shell that is more water resistant than those of Barbour--although this is rather "crinkly" as a result.

The jacket features deep lamb chop pockets, like a Bean Field jacket, which are located just above the deep expandable flapped pockets on the front. This jacket features a right-hand shooting patch on the shoulder, a corduroy collar, and a twin vent; this can be fastened shut with snaps. The cuffs can be buttoned shut. The interior is quilted, and features a deep zippered security pocket. The throat features a fully functional throat latch.

This jacket does have a few minor flaws, which add to its character. It has some minor scuffs and staining, especially around the bellows pockets and near the cuffs, and it has a small snag hole near the right hand cuff. At first I also thought that it was missing a button from each of the bellows pockets flaps, but close inspection reveals that it only came with one button each side, despite having two buttonholes! As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so it priced very reasonably at just $25, or offer.

*Tagged 56 (US 46), this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2





      

* 11) Brooks Brothers Formal Chesterfield Topcoat. (ALMOST NWT!)*

The Chesterfield is an iconic topcoat. A classic wardrobe staple from the 1920s to today, the Chesterfield is characterised by its lack of darting; a characteristic that it now shares with many other types of topcoats, but which was highly innovative when it was first designed in the mid C19th as a reaction to the highly shaped coats that were then in vogue.

This example is an absolute beauty! Made by Brooks Brothers, this is cut from solid dark charcoal woolen cloth--the most formal of cloths for a Chesterfield. The wool is extremely soft and luxurious, giving this coat a beautiful hand and drape--indeed, so soft is this that it could pass as cashmere. The cloth is perfectly complemented by the beautiful velvet collar, which together with the classic peak lapels provides an air of aristocratic elegance to the wearer, even if this is casually slung over an Aran sweater and a pair of jeans.

The coat is fully lined and fully canvassed, and has a single center vent. The two front pockets are both deep and secure, and the right-hand one features an interior change pocket.

With the exception of a tiny rub on the velvet collar on the left-hand side--something you'd likely not notice unless it was pointed out--this coat is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, it comes complete with its original cardboard sleeve tag, included in the interior pocket--which indicates that this coat was worn very sparingly, if at all.

Union Made in the USA, and likely dating from the late 1980s to early 1990s, judging by the script on the sleeve tag, this is a wonderful, classic piece of clothing, at a steal at just $65, or offer.

*Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 43 1/2







     

*12) CLASSIC POLO COAT!*

*NOW JUST $45!*

Not surprisingly, the Polo coat owes its name to the camelhair coats worn by Polo players between chukkas.... and as such it was originally an English, rather than an American, garment. But the English Polo had only a distant resemblance to what would quickly become an American style icon. They often lacked any form of buttoning, closing only with a belt, and were essentially glorified bathrobes..... which was fine for their original purpose of being casually tossed over the shoulders of unmounted players.

(Polos were also originally called "Wait Coats", as they were worn only while waiting.)

During the Edwardian era polo became popular with the East Coast establishment, and the polo coat quickly became popular with spectators and players alike. Guided by WASP frugality the original wrap coat was quickly improved to be a more useful garment, acquiring buttons, deep patch pockets, and the oversized Ulster collar, while retaining the functional half-belt at the back, and often shedding the original belt.

The American Polo Coat was born.

But being produced is one thing; becoming a style icon is quite another. The Polo was not long in securing this status. Its practicality and swagger was quickly noticed by the young men at Ivy colleges whose friends and cousins were associated with the polo set, and within a few years it became the coat of choice for the stylish Roaring Twenties, along with Stutz Bearcats, bootleg liquor, and--for the truly wealthy and adventurous--barnstormer biplanes sold off cheaply after the Great War. Indeed, at the 1929 Yale-Princeton game many noted that the Polo had supplanted the Raccoon coat among the Ivy set... and raccoons everywhere rejoiced.*

By the 1950s, alas, the Polo was in decline, supplanted by the double-breasted trenchcoat made popular by its Second War utility and style. It enjoyed a brief popular resurgence in the 1980s with its fascination with the romance and style of the 1920s and 1930s. Yet that it has declined in general popularity by no means detracts from its iconic status, and the Polo has since its inception always warranted a place in every well-dressed man's wardrobe.

Indeed, so classic is the Polo that a lovely example from 1915 (by Brooks Brothers) is held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

And if you want one, they're available.... Brooks still stocks them, so does J. Press, Ben Silver, and O'Connell's, who'll be happy to sell you one for $1,400.

Or you could buy this!

Made by Taglianetti, this is a classic double-breasted Polo coat in the classic camelhair colour--please note, though, that I believe that this is a wool coat, although the fabric is not listed. It has a classic six button front, oversize collar, and two flapped patch pockets. It has the classic half-belt, and a horizontal lapped seam across the back providing a cape effect. The back also features a box pleat for ease of movement, and a deep single vent. The coat is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed.

It does have a couple of minor issues; there are two tiny moth nibbles, as shown, but these are hard to spot and could be ignored. There is a tiny amount of loose stitching at the top of the vent in the lining; this is an easy fix, or else could be ignored. And there is wear to one of the buttonholes.

Overall, then, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged 40--and this is repeated on the original paper tag affixed to the interior of the half-belt--this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 42 1/2





       

*13) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat*

This is wonderful! Cut from classic grey herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat by Paul Stuart is double breasted with peak lapels. It has four button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a chain handtag, that is intact, and a single centre vent. It also features a very deep interior game pocket--oddly, for a coat of this degree of formality--as well as the more usual interior pockets for your wallet. This coat was Made in Canada.

It does have some fraying at the bottom of the lining, as shown; it has also had a small repair done to the lining to reinforce the area where the interior button is located. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and so it is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 18
Length; 45 1/2







        

*14) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*

This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...), this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor mars, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condtion, and so it a bargain at *just $35, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46


----------



## Dmontez

Make me an offer on one or all!


Dmontez said:


> I have some jackets to pass along today.
> 
> Take all 3 for $100.00 shipped CONUS
> 
> As always message me with offers, or questions.
> 
> This jacket feels SUPER soft. It's not cashmere, but it could fool you. It is essentially NWOT I think I wore this one time to walk my dog.
> Brown Ralph Ralph Lauren with Loro Piana Fabric:
> Tagged 44
> p2p: 26
> Shoulder: 21
> Sleeve 26.25
> BOC: 42.5
> 
> $50.00 Shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket is also NWOT. I know I wore it once, but can't remember why.
> Grey Overcoat Ralph Ralph Lauren:
> Tagged 44
> p2p: 26
> Shoulder: 21
> Sleeve 26.25
> BOC: 42.5
> $50 Shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket was worn regularly, but is still in great condition.
> Polo Ralph Lauren barbour knockoff:
> Tagged Xl
> 
> P2P: 26
> raglan sleeve length: 32.5
> Length: 30.5
> $30.00 Shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Winter sweaters and shirts!*

*I have several lovely classic Ivy/Trad sweaters and winter shirts to pass on today--including a wonderful SNOWFLAKE sweater from Brooks Brothers!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*SWEATERS*

1) MADE IN IRELAND classic Aran sweater. In a beautiful moss green, this is a lovely, chunky, traditional Aran. Some very minor pilling on the underside of one sleeve, otherwise excellent condition. Size L-Tall. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 23 1/2. Asking just $20.



  

2) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $19



3) Nick Hilton cashmere/wool V-neck in versatile dove grey. MADE IN ITALY. This is a lovely, classic sweater from the son of Normal Hilton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age. This is in excellent condition *except* for a small snag on the back near the hem, as shown. Hence, this is just $12. Chest: 23; sleeve: 35 1/2; length: 26 1/2.



   

4) Viyella sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed! Excellent condition. Size L. Merino wool. Chest: 21 3/4; length: 25. Asking just $17.





7) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

8) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $16.



  

9) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $10.



 

11) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $20.





12) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $18.



  

13) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

14) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





15) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $17.



 

16) BEAUTIFUL Classic Snowflake sweater by Brooks Brothers. This dates form the era of the Block White Capitals on black background BB labeling. All wool, and in excellent condition, this is a steal at just $25, or offer. Size XL. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 26.





 

17) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $17. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

*SHIRTS*

1) CLASSIC LL Bean Chamois shirt. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. The bean chamois shirt is one of the classics of an Ivy wardrobe! Chest: 24, sleeve: 34, length: 31. Asking just $19.



 

2) "Deerskin" Chamois shirt by the Melton Shirt Company. Founded in 1918 in Batavia, NY, the Melton Shirt Company started by training women and girls to make shirts; the first shirt was produced in 1919. They quickly became known for produced high-quality long lasting garments, a reputation that is embodied in this lovely chamois shirt. Featuring stud closure for ease of use in very cold weather, three stud cuffs, extra fabric in the yoke across the chest, two front pockets, and the insignia of the "Colt" gun company, this is a wonderful piece of Americana! Made in Batavia, NY, USA. Excellent condition. Tagged XL, this measures: Chest: 24, sleeve: 35, Length: 30 1/2. Asking just $18.



    

3) BEAUTIFUL vintage Pendleton plaid shirt. This is an absolutely beautiful Pendleton plaid wool shirt, in excellent condition! Single breast pocket. Given its condition this has likely never been worn. Tagged L. Chest: 22 1/2; sleeve: 34; length: 31. Asking just $19.



 

4) Lauren by Ralph Lauren Fly-fishing shirt. So, perhaps fly-fishing isn't a winter sport, but this is a lovely thick shirt that's clearly well-designed for its purpose. It features a stud closure, and a plethora of pockets for all of your fly-fishing needs, many of which feature stud closure, as well as a small zippered security pocket on the front. This is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $20, or offer. Tagged M. Chest: 22; sleeve: 32; length: 24.


----------



## Sgpearl

Proclus said:


> I have 8 Brooks Brothers *16.5 33* shirts here.
> 
> Asking *$160* shipped CONUS for the lot; offers welcome too.


Proclus, I sent you a PM on this yesterday, but maybe it didn't go through. I'd like a couple of these. Please PM me. Thanks much.


----------



## Proclus

^ PM sent!


----------



## Dr. D

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Blazer
*
Navy worsted 3/2 sack blazer
Great condition - very small hole on the back left shoulder, which is hard to see unless you look for it - please see pics
My main jacket since 2010 - I just got a new one so I want to pass it along to someone that will use it

tagged 40R

shoulder: 18.5
chest: 22
sleeves: 23.5 +2
length BOC: 30.5

*SOLD*





*Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 Blazer
*
Navy 3/2 sack blazer
excellent condition - recently dry cleaned

tagged 41R (but watch that length!)

shoulder: 18
chest: 22
sleeves: 24
length BOC: 29
*
SOLD*





*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Herringbone Sportscoat
*
Blue/gray herringbone sack blazer
excellent condition - very soft (not like a tweed) and recently dry cleaned
recent BB model, so the shoulders are about an inch bigger than "vintage" BB sacks
tagged 40R

shoulder: 19
chest: 22
sleeves: 24.5 + 2
length BOC: 31

$30 shipped





*41ML Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece Sack Suit*

Charcoal flannel with subtle 1/2" chalkstripe
3/2 sack suit with vest
fully canvassed
vest has 6 buttons and 4 pockets and is in perfect condition - the silk adjuster in back looks untouched, which I have NEVER seen before (usually the metal prong adjuster has dug into the silk, but not this one)
Classic Brooks sack jacket style: 2 buttons on the jacket sleeves
Very good condition - there is a little tape residue on the inner collar and vest collar where there was an inventory tag. The seat of pants is a little slick (as can be expected with used flannel) but otherwise I see no issues

Tagged 41ML

shoulder: 19
chest: 43
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 30.75

vest chest: 41
vest length down back: 22

trouser waist: 37 +1 to let out
trouser inseam: 35.5 unfinished
*
SOLD
*





*40R Brooks Brothers Makers Sack Suit
*
This is from my personal wardrobe and has been dry cleaned and is ready to go. I'm not as svelte as I used to be, and as such I haven't been able to fit into the trousers for a couple of years so it's time to admit defeat and move it along to someone that can use it.

Gray glen plaid - looks like a solid medium gray from more than 6 feet away
3/2 sack suit with vest
fully canvassed
vest has 6 buttons and 4 pockets
Classic Brooks sack jacket style: 2 buttons on the jacket sleeves
very good condition - some small signs of wear in the crotch but otherwise I found no issues

Tagged 40R 34W

shoulder: 18
chest: 42
sleeves: 23.5 + 2
length BOC: 30.5

trouser waist: 36 +0 to let out
trouser inseam: 29" with 1.5" cuffs and 1" in hem

*SOLD*







*
41R Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece Sack Suit*

Three piece Golden Fleece sack suits are hard to come by - I paid over $100 for this one in 2011 and it has been sitting unworn in my closet since then. I have worn it for 2 different tailors and both told me that the shoulders are just too much for me otherwise this wouldn't be up for sale. I recently found a glen plaid suit that fits me well so now I feel like I can finally let this go and be at peace.

Gray glen plaid with very subtle red overcheck - looks like a solid dark gray from more than 6 feet away
Thicker than a plain worsted but not beefy like flannel -this is a solid weight you don't find much these days
3/2 sack suit with vest
fully canvassed
vest has 6 buttons and 4 pockets
Classic Brooks sack jacket style: 2 buttons on the jacket sleeves
excellent condition - there's some wear on the silky back strap of the vest (where the metal clasp cinches the back of the vest) but otherwise I see no issues

Tagged 41R (and the ink on the size tag is VERY dark, indicating this suit hasn't been cleaned many times)

shoulder: 19
chest: 43
sleeves: 24 + 3
length BOC: 30.5

vest chest: 42
vest length down back: 21.5

trouser waist: 36 +2 to let out
trouser inseam: 31 with no cuffs and 3" in hem

*
SOLD*





*

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Sack Suit - 42L
*
Navy flannel chalkstripe 3/2 sack suit
fully canvassed
buttons for braces
Brooks standard 2 buttons on the sleeves
excellent condition - this suit appears to have been worn sparingly

Tagged 42L 37W

shoulder: 19
chest: 44
sleeves: 25 + 2
length BOC: 32.5

trouser waist: 38 with nothing to let out
trouser inseam: 31.5 with 1.75" cuffs and 1.25" hem

*
SOLD*




*
Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit *

made for Ara's of Wellesley, MA
Very thick gray herringbone material with multicolor flecks. I think this is cheviot - it is almost tweed but not as coarse. Quite heavy, you wouldn't want to wear this during the summer in Las Vegas. It has all the classic ivy characteristics: 3/2 roll, hook vent, swelled lapels, and flat front trousers with cuffs. It is in very good condition and only needs a couple of minor fixes - one of the sleeve buttons is cracked and needs to be replaced and the interior lining over the hook vent is loose, which is a very quick fix. Click the thumbnails for a closer look.

Tagged 44L

shoulders: 19.25
chest: 48
sleeves: 25
Length BOC: 31.5

waist: 38
inseam: 29.5
1.75" cuffs
1.25" hemmed inside

$25 shipped





*Oxxford Sportscoat
*
Yeah, I know, not trad. But this one has no darts!
Bold gray/tan/peach houndstooth check made for Frost Brothers 
Tagged 43 Gotham, seems to fit like a modern 42S
Everything is top notch just like you would expect from Oxxford - full canvas, their infamous boutonniere keeper on the back of the lapel, 3 button sleeves and overzealous shoulder padding
The only issue I see is some loose stitching inside the neck, looks like someone took a locker loop out. An easy fix or just leave it and one one will ever notice.

shoulder: 17.5
chest: 45
sleeves: 23.5 +2 inside
length BOC: 29

$25 shipped


----------



## Dr. D

A collection of 12 vintage narrow ties - many of these are not lined and have thin, gentle handrolled edges. Please note that none of the ties have keepers and many of them are shorter than today's ties so I have listed both width and length measurements for each. This has a little of everything - stripes, foulards, wool, madras, cashmere. A couple were even commissioned by Harvard and Yale societies - you cannot get more ivy league than that. Considering their age these are in remarkable condition and I have only found minor flaws on two of them, which are noted.

*ALL SOLD*

Group 1:


Navy with red stripes
2.5" wide x 57" long


Brown with royal blue/red/tan stripes made for Canniffe of Marblehead, MA
2.5" wide x 53" long


Multicolor stripe, made for the Harvard Cooperative Society
2.5" wide x 55" long


Black with brown/yellow/powder blue stripes made for Clark and Friend of Salem, MA
Note: see small water mark in the 2nd photo
2.25" wide x 57" long


Black with brown and gold stripes, Made for the Squire Shop at Giblee's in Salem, MA
2.5" wide x 53" long


Black with olive, red and cream stripes, made for Harvard Cooperative Society "Trinity"
2.5" wide x 54" long


Red gum twill foulard, made for Yale Club of NYC
2.25" wide x 56" long


Wide striped yellow, blue, green and red silk hand loomed in India for Canniffe's of Marblehead, MA
2.125" wide x 56" long


Red, cream and blue tartan, "Galloway Red" made by Lochcarron n Scotland, 100% new wool
2.5" wide x 52.5" long


Group 2:


Blue foulard, hand blocked in England
2.625" wide x 53.5" long

*SOLD*



Red foulard, made in England by Jermyn for Filene's
2.25" wide x 50.5" long


Navy blue with red and white stripes - handmade of Italian silk by Rosita Montenegro at the Plaza Hotel in NYC
2.125" wide x 56.5" long
NOTE: there is a very small spot where white has rubbed off - see the last pic for closeup (this may be covered by a knot)


Black with burgundy and gold stripes - Made for the Tavern Club by Collins and Fairbanks
2.75" wide x 54.5" long


----------



## Dr. D

I am listing several ties that I have accumulated, many of which were purchased from this very forum. I think that I have worn most of these at least once but I have far too many to keep these in my rotation. They are all in excellent used condition with only a couple of exceptions that are noted.

*Please add $3 for shipping*, no matter if you buy 1 tie or all of them.

*Free shipping if you buy one of the jackets or suits I have for sale above. *

Please PM with any questions.

*Group A: wool ties*


1. All wool tartan, no keeper, WPL = Gelles Neckwear Co.
L: 55" 
W: 3.75"
$2


4. Carroll and Co striped wool - hand woven in Scotland
L: 57"
W: 3.625"
$2


6. J. Press Burlington Knot all wool challis
L: 56"
W: 3.25"
*SOLD*



7. Michelson's of London for Filene's
L: 54.5"
W: 3.5"
*SOLD*



*Group B: Trad favorites*



8. Atkinson's Irish poplin - shows some wear on lining at the tip
L: 53"
W: 2.5"
$2


11. J. Press green silk foulard
L: 59"
W: 3.25"
*SOLD*



12. J. Press red foulard
L: 57"
W: 3.5"
$5


14. Bleeding Indian madras, no keeper, a few slubs here and there but overall very nice condition
L: 57"
W: 3.375"
$5


*Group C: emblematics*


17. Brooks Brothers sailboats over stripes
L: 56"
W: 3.375"
$2


18. Regiments Ltd. ducks over stripes, 78% poly, 22% silk
L: 54"
W: 3.125"
free with other purchase


19. Santas by Cape Cod Neckwear, 100% poly, still has the original pricetag attached!
L: 56"
W: 3.25"
free with other purchase


*Group E: paisleys*


25. Rooster made in USA of 30 oz. foulard hand printed in Italy
L: 57"
W: 3.75"
$2


26. Hardy Amies all silk, very soft and thin
L: 56"
W: 3.625"
$2


27. Liberty of London, handmade in the Dominican Republic
L: 56"
W: 3.375"
*SOLD*


29. Polo, made in USA
L: 58"
W: 4"
$3


*Group F: Brooks Brothers foulards*


30. Brooks Brothers Makers blue with red circles, printed in Italy
L: 60"
W: 3.875"
$3


31. Brooks Brothers red foulard, printed in Italy
L: 61"
W: 4"
$3


32. Brooks Brothers equestrian theme foulard
L: 58"
W: 3.75"
*SOLD*



33. Brooks Brothers red foulard
L: 58"
W: 3.625"
*SOLD*



*Group G: Lands End and Brooks*


37. Brooks Brothers plaid, woven in UK made in USA
L: 57.5
W: 3.75"
$3


*Group H: Brooks Brothers stripes*


41. Brooks Brothers navy with green/pink
L: 58
W: 3.75"
$3


44. Brooks Brothers Makers navy with red and green
L: 57
W: 3.75"
$3


45. Brooks Brothers 346 burgundy with navy/gold
L: 58
W: 3.625"
*SOLD*



46. Brooks Brothers red with navy/gold horizontal stripe, pricetag still attached
L: 56
W: 3.875"
$5


*Group I: Lands End repp stripes*


47. Lands End, hand sewn in USA
L: 57
W: 3.25"
$3


50. Lands End green and navy, handsewn in USA
L: 57
W: 3.5"
$3


*Group J: Talbott repp stripes*


53. Talbott for Mobley and Sons orange/navy
L: 57
W: 3.375"
$3


56. Talbott for Harrison Ltd
L: 57
W: 3.625"
$3


*Group K: More classic repp stripes*


61. Gant
L: 58
W: 3.625"
$2


*Group L: Even more Repps*


64. Polo green with purple/gold stripes, hand made in USA
L: 56.5
W: 3.875
$4


67. Harrod's green with black and orange stripes in the British direction, all silk made in England
L: 55
W: 3.5
$4


*Group M: Bargain repp stripes*


70. Made for the Crimson Shop of Cambridge, silk with slate/burgundy/khaki/brown stripes
L: 54
W: 3.25
$2


*Group N: More bargain repps*


79. New Haven Neckwear red/blue stripe (like BB #5), made in USA
L: 57.5
W: 3.75
*SOLD*


*Group O: Even more repps
*
87. Christopher Hayes Argyl and Sutherland
L: 57
W: 3
*SOLD*



88. Talbot red repp
L: 57
W: 3.125
$4


89. Lands End green with khaki stripes, made in USA
L: 57
W: 3.375
$4


90. Lands End navy with red/tan stripes, made in USA
L: 58
W: 3.25
$4


*Group P: Brooks Repps
*


91. Brooks red/navy/gold stripe, Makers black label
L: 59.5
W: 3.25
$4



92. Brooks Makers red/navy/gold
L: 57.5
W: 3.75
$4


93. Brooks #3, navy and gold - tip is slightly misshapen 
L: 54
W: 3
$2


94. Brooks red/navy/gold stripe - starting to wear at tip
L: 57
W: 3.25
$2


95. Brooks "University" 346 navy/gold
L: 60
W: 2.875
$4


96. Brooks #5 stripe, silver/dark navy
L: 58
W: 3.875
$4


97. Brooksgate burgundy/silver stripe
L: 58
W: 3
$4


*Group Q: Textured
*


98. Viyella for Gant tartan, 55% wool, 45% cotton
L: 56
W: 3.25
$5


99. Tyrwhitt gray silk (a bit slubby) - Made in Italy
L: 59.5
W: 2.75
*SOLD*


100. Millar's tan/gray striped wool, made in Clifden Connemara Ireland
L: 56
W: 2.875
*SOLD*


101. Millar's blue striped wool, mae in Clifden Connemara Ireland
L: 56
W: 2.875
*SOLD*


*
Group R: The end*


102. A&S - Argyl and Santa emblematic
L: 57
W: 3.25
$5


103. Cape Cod - Santa playing tennis (poly)
L: 57
W: 3.5
free with other purchase


104. Phillipe Perrier- extremely thin and delicate, tip is slightly misshaped
L: 57
W: 3
free with other purchase


105. J. Press green foulard
L: 59
W: 3.125
*SOLD*


----------



## WillBarrett

Trying to combine some recent posts into one - buy my stuff so I can by Dr. D's! Holy cow!

A terrific 3/2 sack sport jacket from red label Jos. A Bank. A nice cream plaid - 3/2 roll with two cuff buttons and hook vent. Partially lined and union-made in the USA. No label but appears to be a silk-wool blend.

Measurements are as follows:

Chest: 22.5"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Length: 31.5"

Asking $35 or offer - jacket is in flawless condition.






































A solid seersucker shirt in yellow gingham from Bill's. Made in the USA - size is medium but measures 23" across, so honestly you might could wear this if you're a L or XL in some other makers. Placket needs some pressing, so this is only $18 or offer with shipping included.
























Two solid pieces for you today.

First is a class red label JAB tweed. Fully-lined and union-made in the USA. 3/2 roll, undarted with two button cuffs. Fit is around 42L or 44L. One smudge on the lapel and a spot on the shoulder that has been sewn up. A solid workhorse jacket.

Asking $25 or offer shipped.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Reversible vest
Grey herringbone/mushroom moleskin

Asking $40 shipped
Measures length 24"
Width 22.5"


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for remaining items. Offers considered.



gamma68 said:


> *DONEGAL TWEED VEST
> Made in Ireland by Jimmy Hourihan of Dublin
> Tagged size XL
> *
> 100% wool. Charcoal with white and light gray flecks. Five-button front with two waist pockets. Fully lined. A stock reinforcement strip is sewn in behind the button holes. Rugged, warm, stylish...and in perfect condition. No holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements: chest 24.5", length 26.25"
> 
> *Asking $22 CONUS*
> 
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS WHITE OCBD*
> 
> Must-iron, and most certainly made in the USA.
> 
> The staple of the Trad shirt lineup. The icon of Brooks Brothers wares. But unlike the ones BB offers today, this one has a chest pocket!
> 
> No size tag. Shirt is in excellent condition with no stains, holes, missing buttons or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements: neck 16.25", chest 21.75", sleeve 32.5"
> 
> *Asking $22 CONUS*
> 
> *WINDSOR HOUSE WOOL ARGYLE CARDIGAN*
> *Made in Nottingham, England
> Tagged size XXL*
> 
> A really handsome forest green cardigan with a tan/white argyle pattern and diagonal purple striping. Five-button front. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements: chest 25.5", sleeve 34" (with cuffs rolled), length 28.5"
> 
> *Asking $22 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*41 Classic Jackets!*

*I have consolidated my previous jacket posts into this single MEGATHREAD, with price drops throughout! some wonderful tweeds, blazers, and and other jackets to pass on today, including some beauties by Corneliani for Polo Blue Label, a Langrock blazer, a GRAIL vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer in navy flannel, a gorgeous vintage Glen Plaid 3/2 sack tweed from Saks, some wonderful Harris Tweeds in perfect condition, 3/2 sacks by Corbin and The English Shop of Princeton, and many more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Classic Barleycorn Harris Tweed *

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn Harris tweed in brown and cream this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that go so well with Harris Tweed. This has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling from storage is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31





   

*2) STUNNING! Corneliani for Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Italy by Corneliani for Ralph Lauren's Polo Blue Label line (not to be confused with the regular Polo line) this is cut from exceptionally soft wool that feels almost like cashmere. It is cut as a high-lapel 3/2 jacket, although this is not a sack as it is subtly darted, as you'd expect from Corneliani. It features the desirable and rare patch and flapped pockets on the front, and has four-button cuffs.

The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful--a beautiful subtle Glen Plaid in a melange of dark moss greens, bark browns, and blacks, with a gorgeous and extremely subtle window-pane overcheck i Imperial Purple, this is a wonderfully sophisticated tweed. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the basting of the two front exterior pockets is still fully intact!

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 42L. This measures: *

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31





    https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC08007_zps5kveuqhu.jpg.html    

*3) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*4) WONDERFUL Vintage Plaid 3/2 sack from Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely wonderful, simply packed with all of the features that you'd want in an Ivy jacket! The cloth that this is cut from is absolutely lovely, being a bolder Glen Plaid with overchecking in shades of russet and forest green. The cut does full justice to the beauty of the cloth, being a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is fully canvassed and half lined. It features lapped seams along the arms and across the shoulders, as well as down the centre back; this seam culminates in a hook vent. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label, and was Union Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (as I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, and this has a very small and very faded blemish on one cuff, as shown!) and a bargain at just $32.

*Tagged 41 (vintage), measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2







     

*
5) Trimingham's of Bermuda Classic LIGHTWEIGHT Navy Blazer*

Trimingham's of Bermuda was founded in 1842, and closed in 2005. It was Bermuda's most famous and upscale store, and was a firm favourite among the Ivy set that vacationed in Bermuda or took cruises that stopped off there. Like The English Sports Shop of Bermuda it specialized in traditional British and Ivy clothing, and this blazer is a lovely example of its wares. Cut from a very lightweight cloth that's a wool-poly blend--although this just feels like very lightweight wool to the touch--this is a standard two button front jacket with darting and a centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and carries Trimingham's signature brass "ship" buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is in excellent condition except for a small strip of residue on the shoulder from where some fool attached a strip of masking tape to use as a price-tag! This will readily come out with dry-cleaning, however. 
*
This is a true bargain at just $25.

Tagged 40L. Measures: 
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31



   

*6) GORGEOUS Classic Forest Green 3/2 sack flannel blazer by Corbin*

The forest green 3/2 sack blazer is a true Ivy classic, and one that is rarely seen anymore--which is why I'm so pleased to be able to offer this one today! Cut from a wonderful lighter midweight flannel this beautiful jacket is packed with all of the Tradly desiderata. It has a lovely lapel roll, flapped patch pockets, and a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are Corbin's own signature buttons, and so are original to the jacket. It has very natural shoulders--Corbin, after all, are so proud of their natural shoulders that they had a "Natural Shoulder" line of pants!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA by one of the great Trad clothiers, and, apart from a slight mark in the lining, as shown, is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a truly rare classic, and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



      

*
7) GORGEOUS Double-Breasted Blazer by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lighter-weight light navy wool cloth that's perfect for wearing in the warmer days of Spring and Summer this lovely double-breasted blazer by Corbin has a 6 - 1 front button configuration and classic peak lapels. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs--all of the buttosn are Corbin's signature buttons, and are original to the jacket. This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would be perfect for garden parties or for your nephew's graduation from Princeton! This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, of the the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age in Princeton.

*Asking just $42, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*8) LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8





     

*9) GORGEOUS Brown Flecked Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is absolutely beautful! Cut from a rich dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed that's flecked throughout with the colours of a Scottish countryside--moss green, rosehip orange, gorse yellow, loch blue, berry red--this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are a wonderful complement to Harris Tweed... and these are a lovely shade of burnished chestnut.

This lovely jacket was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 7/8





   

*10) Flannel Navy Blazer by Polo University Club. Patch Pockets!*

1842 was a good year for retail; as well as marking the founding of Trimingham of Bermuda that year saw the opening of Thalhimer's store in Richmond, Va., which was to become the upscale and fashionable Thalhimer's department store over the course of a century, until its closure in 1991.

This lovely jacket was clearly first owned by one of the preppier denizens of Richmond, Va., or its surrounding suburbs. Cut from a lovely soft navy flannel, this is a contemporary two button blazer with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features the ever-desirable patch pockets, as well as a single center vent and Polo's signature brass-coloured buttons. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
SHoulder: 19
Length: 29 3/4



      

*11) PURE SILK Armani Jacket. MADE IN ITALY!*

Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $32, or offer--likely around 1/25th of what it cost new!

*Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2



     

*12) LOVELY Bespoke Jacket--smaller size, surgeons' cuffs.*

This is a lovely bespoke jacket! Cut from a beautiful dark petrol blue midweight wool cloth this is a contemporary two-button front model with darting for shape. It has twin vents, a signature lining designed to match the lovely colour of the jacket, and two-button cuffs--these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has a lovely narrow lapel. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*13) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

A lovely classic Harris Tweed jacket in cream, brown and grey basketweave, this is a two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features clasic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. It has a small blemish in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*14) LARGER SIZE! BEAUTIFUL Harry Ballot of Princeton Guncheck Tweed.*

Made for Harry Ballot of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely guncheck jacket has a russet windowpane overchecking a base pattern in a medley of forest greens and peat black on an autumnal brown base. Cut as a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





 

*15) GORGEOUS! Corneliani for Polo Blue Label Navy Blue Flannel Blazer*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Italy by Corneliani, this beautiful jacket is cut from a lovely soft and luxurious flannel. Elegantly cut as a two-button front jacket with slightly narrow lapels that flow beautifully into the front of the jacket; the placket and the lapels feature an abundance of pick stitching. This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a twin vent. It has four button cuffs. The buttons are all Polo Blue Lapel signature buttons, featuring a crown and the RL monogram. This jacket is extremely luxurious, absolutely beautiful, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $59, or offer--an absolute steal for a jacket of this quality!

Tagged 44L. Measures smaller*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32



      

*16) NWT Swedish Double Breasted Blazer. Buttons by Sporrongs of Sweden!*

A lovely classic navy double-breasted blazer cut from mid-weight wool this features a 6 by 2 front closure, peak lapels, and a twin vent. The brass buttons are made by Sporrongs of Sweden, a company that has been making medals, insignia, and small metal items such as buttons since the C17th, and which currently hols the Royal Warrant to supply these items to the King of Sweden. This jacket lacks sleeve buttons. It is fully lined, and NWT--hence it is in excellent condition. It was Made in Sweden.
*
Asking just $29.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



       

*17) Bespoke Navy Blazer with Spectacular Lining!*

This is a lovely blazer that it clearly bespoke. Cut as a contemporary two button front model with darting, this is cut from lighter mid-weight wool. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful swirling iridescent pink paisley! This has a single center vent, and the heraldic buttons are all solid brass. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



  

*18) Bespoke Grey Blazer--ideal for summer!*

While this is possibly (likely) an orphan jacket, this is both sufficiently light-coloured and sufficiently solid-coloured that it could do very well as a summer blazer with the addition of blonde horn buttons... and given that I am asking merely $20 for this, shipped in the USA, this could be a very nice jacket indeed for minimal cost!

Union Made in the USA in 2006 this is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single enter vent. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. This is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and cut from a lovely lighter-weight cool, making this ideal for conversion to a summer blazer. It is twin vented and features an abundance of pick stitching in the lining, on the lapels, and around the external pockets.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC07939_zps2ptxp8zy.jpg.html



  

19) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers Vintage 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer.

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from wonderfully luxurious heavier medium-weight flannel cloth in classic dark navy blue, this blazer is a true GRAIL item--a Brooks Brothers flannel navy blazer with a 3/2 lapel roll! Although this has the traditional 3/2 lapel roll note that this is not a sack jacket, for it features subtle darts. The reason for this Brooks anomaly simple--this blazer was made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, which was aimed at younger men just starting their relationship with Brooks Brothers (hence, "Brooksgate" being the gateway to Brooks Brothers). Since younger men (at least when this jacket was made..) have not yet acquired the girth that might be needed to make a sack fit well without needing side seam alterations to taper it this jacket is darted for a sleeker fit.... although the 3/2 lapel is still present to introduce the Brooksgate customers to its elegance.

In addition to have a 3/2 lapel--with, here, a beautiful roll--this blazer also has the classic two button cuffs, and the highly desirable flapped patch pockets. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" buttons (no longer produced) and so are original to this jacket. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $65, or offer, for this wonderful jacket!

Tagged (vintage) 41L. Measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*20) GRAIL!! Langrock Navy Blazer*

Together with Norman Hilton and Chipp Langrock of Princeton was primarily responsible for both developing and popularizing the "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style", and near the end of its life Langrock continued to run adverts proudly boasting that it was the ONLY remaining store in American that truly exemplified the American Look, by which it meant Ivy Style. So famous is Langrock that even its labels are becoming collectible, and so I'm very pleased to offer this wonderful classic navy blazer from the mothership of Ivy Style.

This blazer is also unusual, in that it is not a 3/2 sack, but instead a two button contemporary model with darting. It is cut from a lovely navy hopsack cloth--which turns out to be a blend of wool and polyester. This is not that surprising, though, since the polyester of the 1960s and early 1970s was NOT the polyester of today, but was woven so that it came very, very close to feeling just like wool--you wouldn't be able to tell that this was a blended fabric unless you knew. This jacket has a single center vent, is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has very natural shoulders, and red piping around the perimeter of the lining for added flair. It also features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, as well as heraldic buttons that were made by Waterbury of Conn.--a company founded in 1812 and the premier suppliers of stamped brass buttons in the United States. When Grant met Lee at the Appomattox Courthouse, both men were wearing Waterbury buttons on their uniforms!

*This jacket is in excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



   

*21) GORGEOUS Norman Hilton Classic 3/2 sack Herringbone Bespoke Tweed with working cuffs!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Norman joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted. Norman Hilton continued to make clothes with the Ivy League look into the 1990s.... and beyond, for his son, Nick Hilton, has taken up the tradition and now has a store in Princeton, like his father before him.

This jacket was the property of Dr. Tim Hosea, Harvard graduate and physician to the US Rowing team. Hosea was known for his professorial Ivy elegance, having his suits and jackets tailored primarily by Hilton, and Winston of New York. This jacket is a true beauty, being a classic grey and cream herringbone mid-weight tweed cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was bespoke, and so has lots of handwork throughout; it is also fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four cuff buttons, all of which are fully functional as surgeon's cuffs--appropriately enough given the original owner's profession! The buttonholes, by the way, were hand-stitched in Linden, NJ, which is where Hilton made his Ivy clothing. This jacket has has a single hook vent. It was, of course, made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton, in Linden. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33





    

*22) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey and chestnut brown herringbone.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed jacket in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*23) WONDERFUL Classic Harris Tweed with Patch Pockets from PBM, sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

PMB--Pincus Bros Maxwell--was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia, hence the Liberty Bell on their labels. This jacket was made by PBM for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.

Pennington found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Made from a beautiful and increasingly rare basketweave in shades of grey, cream, and brown Harris Tweed cloth this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front with darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are a lovely light chestnut leather, with meta shanks, as is proper for Harris Tweed. This jacket also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It was, of course, Made in the USA--in Philadelphia!--and it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 17 3/4
Length: 30







     

*24) Lovely Brooks Brothers Jacket in Silk-Wool Blend with overchecking*

This is a lovely recent jacket from Brooks Brothers! Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a silk-wool blend in a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn weave with subtle overchecking in seafoam green, blue, berry red, and burnt orange. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center rear vent. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition except for a small ink mark on the lining under the interior pocket, as shown. This is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

*Tagged 45L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 32







      

*25) RARE! Harry Ballot of Princeton 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed!*

This is wonderful! Harry Ballot was one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. Cut form a classic grey and cream basketweave Harris Tweed this jacket is a beautiful 3/2 sack--a cut that is rarely found in Harris, despite both the cut and the cloth being quintessentially Ivy. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons in black, a nice choice given the colorway of the tweed, and, of course, has two button cuffs. It has wonderfully natural shoulders. It was Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+ 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31





       

*26) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed Jacket in dark charcoal basketweave*

This is lovely! Although this jacket initially presents as a classic dark charcoal basketweave tweed jacket closer examination reveals that the dark charcoal grey is interwoven with wonderfully vibrant Royal Blue, with the occasional flecks of damson and moss green heathered in, making this a wonderfully complex tweed indeed! It is cut as a standard two button front jacket, with a single center vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*27) RARE Vintage Cashmere Two Button Sack Jacket *

This is absolutely lovely! This jacket was sold by Hess's Department store of Allentown, Pa.. Hess's was one of the great American stores, being founded in 1897 and having several notable firsts. It was, for example, the first Department store to sell pure gold over the counter in 1974 when the sale of bullion was legalized, and the first store to carry the controversial "monokini"--a bikini without the top. They failed to sell even one. Hess is also known for its HUGE sign--the largest store sign outside New York City at the time--which weighed 8 tons and was 45 feet tall. Hess's acquired its name in 1968--when it changed from Hess Brothers--and so given this, the Union label, and the narrow lapels, this jacket was likely made in 1968 or 1969.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere, and not the thin mall stuff that's so common today, but the thick and luxurious cashmere of the 1960s that established this cloth as a true luxury item. The colourway and patterning of this jacket are beautifully late 1960s, being a mix of old gold and black with iridescent green thread woven throughout--although the effect is more conservative and classic than this description indicates!

Cut as a rare two button sack this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features slanted hacking pockets and a twin vent, as well as two button cuffs. It features lovely late 1960s "down notch" narrow lapels! It has all of its original buttons intact, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--only because I am conservative in rating vintage pieces. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for a lovely and rare cashmere two button sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





     

*28) CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed is a wonderful basketweave in autumnal and winter browns, creams, and peat blacks! Cut as a contemporary two button model this is darted, half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, and this was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from some slight rumpling from storage, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is just $32, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*29) Vintage 1960s 3/2 sack Jacket--SOLD*

*30) GRAIL! VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*

Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.

Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.

By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.

A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.

THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!

The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just* $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





         

*
31) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at just *$27, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





     

*
32) GRAIL! 1954 Southwick Tweed, made for The Andover Shop, Mass.!*

This is a wonderful jacket, with a wonderful provenance!

The Andover Shop was founded in 1948 in Andover, Mass., with an eye to selling traditional American clothing to the clientele of nearby Philips Academy. (A second shop was opened in 1953, by Harvard--for obvious reasons.) They also make bespoke and offer MTM clothing--like this wonderful jacket, which was made by Southwick and completed on 21st October, 1954.

Despite being over 60 years old this jacket could easily pass as being one made in the 1990s, and carefully looked after. (Note that from my perspective a jacket made in the 1990s is something that's fairly recent!) It's in absolutely excellent condition--as you'd expect, since someone who buys bespoke at The Andover Shop is likely to be someone who cares about clothes, and looks after them; and well-made tweeds repay care with considerable longevity!

And this jacket is wonderful. The tweed is absolutely beautiful. At first sight, it appears to be a dark brown herringbone with vertical striping in rich dark chestnut. However, closer examination reveals that the tweed consists of herringbone striping with the differing diagonals both different lengths and separated by the vertical striping--a lovely, classic, yet rare tweed.

Cut as a sack--undarted--as you'd expect from The Andover Shop, this is not a 3/2 jacket. Instead, it has a three button front with just the HINT of a lapel roll at the top button. It has two button cuffs, period-correct narrow lapels, a lapped central seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a beautiful yellow lining with red and Royal blue neats. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

Asking just $49, or offer--a steal for a jacket of this beauty, quality, and with this provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2









   

*33) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.

*Just $23, or offer.

Tagged 40S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29





     

*34) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at just $24, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*35) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*36) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.

This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4





   

*37) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4





    

*38) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 24 3/4





    

*39) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*40) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*

At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $25, or offer.

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





  

*41) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*15 Classic Coats!*

*I have a series of wonderful classic coats to pass along today--including vintage cashmere overcoats, a US Navy issue peacoat, a suede Harrington Jacket from Britches of Georgetown, a tweed coat from Paul Stuart, vintage topcoats, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Swedish Military Utility Jacket*

This is lovely; extremely well-designed, and very well made!

This is Swedish military issue, and retains all of its original Swedish Army buttons, featuring the Triple Crown of Sweden. The front features two flapped hacking pockets that are secured with military buttons; the placket is secured with four buttons at the top (as shown), and then further buttons at the bottom of the placket in the interior, giving this a very elegant silhouette. The interior features a flapped security pocket with button closure, while the back features two further utility pockets, with security hook and button closures. It features interior security pockets. This jacket is unlined, and would be perfect for warmer days.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged a 40, this runs smaller; it measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 1/2
Shoulder: 17
Length: 25 1/2





    

*
2) LOVELY Made in Italy Full Length Belted Overcoat. Likely Cashmere and Wool.*

This is lovely! A rare full length double-breasted belted overcoat in a classic dark navy, this could be worn either casually or over a suit. It's a truly beautiful coat, and you'll attar ct attention in it however it's worn. The fabric that it is cut from --likely a blend of wool and cashmere, judging by its softness--has a wonderful hand and drape. The coat itself is cut as a classic double-breasted overcoat with a belt for added panache. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. It also features a lapped back seam, two deep front pockets, and straps on the cuffs. It was Made in Italy.

Although this appears to be in excellent condition it does have some minor issues. First, it has a few moth nibbles, as shown--although these are small and could be ignored. Second, it has some schmaltz near the hem, as shown, and a small white dot on one sleeve--these will all likely come out with dry cleaning. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $49, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 49 (This is a traditional full-length overcoat!)





      

*3) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Topcoat*

Cut from a lovely classic charcoal tweedy cloth with a wonderfully subdued yet complex weave this is a classic American topcoat. It features a four button front--although the top button is traditionally left open at the throat--and ornamental straps at the cuffs. The shoulder seams are lapped, as is the center seam down the back; this coat also features raglan sleeves. This coat is half-lined and half-canvassed, and features a vertical security pocket set into the seam in the interior. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 36 (+1 1/2) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 40





  

*4) VINTAGE Heavy Cashmere Overcoat. ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!*

This is absolutely lovely! This is a vintage cashmere overcoat, cut from cashmere when cashmere was a seriously luxurious fabric indeed. This coat is beautifully soft, and extremely warm, and in a different class altogether from the cashmere topcoats and overcoats that can be found today. This is a very, very serious garment indeed, with a heft and gravitas that is simply lacking in most modern clothing.

This is cut as a traditional overcoat, with a three button front that, like a 3/2 sack jacket, has the lapel cut so that it rolls and the bottom two buttons are those that are primarily functional. It features wonderfully elegant lapels, as you'd expect from a coat of this quality and vintage, and two deep flapped front pockets that are lined in durable cotton duck. All of the external seams on this coat are lapped--the shoulder seams, the center back seam, the side seam, the sleeve seams, and even the seams that surround the pockets. This coat was made to last! It appears to be fully canvassed and is fully lined. The sleeves feature ornamental buttons on the turnback cuffs and it has a rear center vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and carries the Union label in its interior pocket.

This coat is in Very Good condition. It could do with a dry clean to freshen it up, and the lining is fraying at the hem; this could be an easy fix for your dry cleaner tailor who could patch this easily with a lining strip. The vent should also be resewn as the stitching is coming loose; again, an easy fix.

Given these fixable flaws this beautiful, heavy, pure cashmere vintage coat is just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 39 1/2







     

*5) VINTAGE WIndowpane Topcoat. Beautiful condition!*

This is lovely! The cloth is a classic grey with miniature windowpane overchecking in charcoal--a quintessential look from the 1950s and 1960s. The coat is lined in a complementary dark loden green in "Midtown Satin" rayon. The cloth is lighter-weight than usual, making this perfect for today's climate-controlled commutes. The coat has two deep front exterior pockets, and a deep interior security pocket. It has lovely narrow lapels, appropriate for the middle of the last century, a lapped center seam down the back, and a single hook vent. It has raglan sleeves. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 34 (+1 3/4) (measured like a shirt) 
Shoulder: NA
Length: 39 1/4





      

*6) Pure Cashmere "Kashmara" topcoat*

Union Made in the USA, this wonderful coat is cut from the Old School version of cashmere--the thick, rich, soft, and luxurious fabric that gave cashmere its name for luxury, not the thin mall cashmere that is so prevalent today! The fabric is seriously heavy; this is a coat to be reckoned with!

The cut and construction of the coat do full justice to the beautiful fabric that it is cut from. A standard three button closure with two button cuffs, this coat features pick stitching on the lapels and on the flaps of the pockets. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It features a single centre hook vent at the rear.

It does have some minor moth nibbles, as shown, but these are not very noticeable when worn. Nevertheless, they are there, and as a result this wonderful vintage cashmere coat is likely best suited to events that are not office-related. It is accordingly in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $49, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 41







 

      

*7) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is lovely! Although this lacks any identifying labels, this coat was clearly Made in the USA sometime in the 1960s; it has a classic 1950s/1960s cut, with wonderfully high, narrow lapels and a sleek silhouette. The colouring of the tweed is also classically late 1950s 1960s, being a herringbone in dark brown and black; the sort of muted color combination that was typical of the mid-century.

This coat has a classic three button front with a concealed placket to ensure a sleek silhouette. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The two slash front pockets can either be used to reach through the coat to your jacket pocket, or else used as deep pockets in their own right.

This coat has no damage of any sort, but I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it's a steal at just $35, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 39







  

*8) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Tweed topcoat in West of England cloth*

Dunn & Co. of England are among the stalwart makers of tweed clothing; their heyday was in the 1950s and 1960s, when their heavyweight tweed offerings became justly recognized as reprsenting superb value for money as well as evincing a particular form of British country style. So well known were they for their tweeds that no American academic visiting England could return without having bought at least one Dunn tweed jacket or coat!

This classic topcoat shows why Dunn were so well known. Dating from the 1960s judging by the classic vibrant 1960s lining and the muter earth tones of the tweed itself, this wonderful coat is cut from extremely hard-wearing and classic West of England tweed. The colourway and patterning f the tweed is wonderful, being a classic shepherd's check in tones of moss, light tan, and golden bracken.

It also has a lovely vintage Dunn & Co label, noting that they cater to clients in both London *and "the provinces"! 

The coat features raglan sleeves for ease of movement, a three button front closure, and deep slash handwarmer pockets. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. As is often the case with British coats it eschews buttons on the cuffs as unnecessary; it has a single centre vent. The lining is wonderfully 1960s... But, alas, it has multiple frays. These should be patched, but this would be an easy and cheap job. (Or you could have the lining replaced, but why would you want to lose it?) Given this, this coat is in very Good condition only--the tweed itself is in excellent condition--and so this is just $35, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 35 1/2 (+2 1/4) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 41







      

*9) MADE IN ITALY Waxed Cotton Jacket*

Just to break up the parade of topcoats and overcoats, here's something completely different--a Made in Italy waxed cotton coat! Made by "Island Jackets" and billed as being for extreme cold weather protection (something that I am doubtful is true), this is a lovely jacket that's rather a cross between a Barbour and a LL bean Field Jacket. The waxed cotton outer shell is 94% cotton and 5% resin, which no doubt makes for a shell that is more water resistant than those of Barbour--although this is rather "crinkly" as a result.

The jacket features deep lamb chop pockets, like a Bean Field jacket, which are located just above the deep expandable flapped pockets on the front. This jacket features a right-hand shooting patch on the shoulder, a corduroy collar, and a twin vent; this can be fastened shut with snaps. The cuffs can be buttoned shut. The interior is quilted, and features a deep zippered security pocket. The throat features a fully functional throat latch.

This jacket does have a few minor flaws, which add to its character. It has some minor scuffs and staining, especially around the bellows pockets and near the cuffs, and it has a small snag hole near the right hand cuff. At first I also thought that it was missing a button from each of the bellows pockets flaps, but close inspection reveals that it only came with one button each side, despite having two buttonholes! As such, this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so it priced very reasonably at just $25, or offer.

*Tagged 56 (US 46), this measures:*

Chest: 26 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2





      

*10) CLASSIC POLO COAT!*

*NOW JUST $45!*

Not surprisingly, the Polo coat owes its name to the camelhair coats worn by Polo players between chukkas.... and as such it was originally an English, rather than an American, garment. But the English Polo had only a distant resemblance to what would quickly become an American style icon. They often lacked any form of buttoning, closing only with a belt, and were essentially glorified bathrobes..... which was fine for their original purpose of being casually tossed over the shoulders of unmounted players.

(Polos were also originally called "Wait Coats", as they were worn only while waiting.)

During the Edwardian era polo became popular with the East Coast establishment, and the polo coat quickly became popular with spectators and players alike. Guided by WASP frugality the original wrap coat was quickly improved to be a more useful garment, acquiring buttons, deep patch pockets, and the oversized Ulster collar, while retaining the functional half-belt at the back, and often shedding the original belt.

The American Polo Coat was born.

But being produced is one thing; becoming a style icon is quite another. The Polo was not long in securing this status. Its practicality and swagger was quickly noticed by the young men at Ivy colleges whose friends and cousins were associated with the polo set, and within a few years it became the coat of choice for the stylish Roaring Twenties, along with Stutz Bearcats, bootleg liquor, and--for the truly wealthy and adventurous--barnstormer biplanes sold off cheaply after the Great War. Indeed, at the 1929 Yale-Princeton game many noted that the Polo had supplanted the Raccoon coat among the Ivy set... and raccoons everywhere rejoiced.*

By the 1950s, alas, the Polo was in decline, supplanted by the double-breasted trenchcoat made popular by its Second War utility and style. It enjoyed a brief popular resurgence in the 1980s with its fascination with the romance and style of the 1920s and 1930s. Yet that it has declined in general popularity by no means detracts from its iconic status, and the Polo has since its inception always warranted a place in every well-dressed man's wardrobe.

Indeed, so classic is the Polo that a lovely example from 1915 (by Brooks Brothers) is held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

And if you want one, they're available.... Brooks still stocks them, so does J. Press, Ben Silver, and O'Connell's, who'll be happy to sell you one for $1,400.

Or you could buy this!

Made by Taglianetti, this is a classic double-breasted Polo coat in the classic camelhair colour--please note, though, that I believe that this is a wool coat, although the fabric is not listed. It has a classic six button front, oversize collar, and two flapped patch pockets. It has the classic half-belt, and a horizontal lapped seam across the back providing a cape effect. The back also features a box pleat for ease of movement, and a deep single vent. The coat is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed.

It does have a couple of minor issues; there are two tiny moth nibbles, as shown, but these are hard to spot and could be ignored. There is a tiny amount of loose stitching at the top of the vent in the lining; this is an easy fix, or else could be ignored. And there is wear to one of the buttonholes.

Overall, then, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. *Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged 40--and this is repeated on the original paper tag affixed to the interior of the half-belt--this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 42 1/2





       

*11) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat*

This is wonderful! Cut from classic grey herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat by Paul Stuart is double breasted with peak lapels. It has four button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a chain handtag, that is intact, and a single centre vent. It also features a very deep interior game pocket--oddly, for a coat of this degree of formality--as well as the more usual interior pockets for your wallet. This coat was Made in Canada.

It does have some fraying at the bottom of the lining, as shown; it has also had a small repair done to the lining to reinforce the area where the interior button is located. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, and so it is a bargain at just $39, or offer.

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 18
Length; 45 1/2







        

*12) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*

This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...), this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor mars, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condtion, and so it a bargain at *just $30, or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46







   

  

*13) Britches of Georgetown Suede Harrington Jacket.*

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crown who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This suede Harrington jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares. The Harrington jacket is a iconic clothing piece that is typically offered in cotton or a poly-cotton blend (like trenchcoats, the poly-cotton blends are considered perfectly acceptable in Harringtons). Britches took the classic Harrington and offered it in suede--a neat and classic twist on a well-loved standard. This jacket has all of the features of a traditional Harrington. It has knit cuffs and hem, a a lovely contrasting tartan lining--one of the hallmarks of a Harrington jacket--raglan sleeves, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets with button down flaps on the front. The collar can be folded up and secured against the wind, as shown. It also features a scalloped back yoke. Although the age of this jacket is uncertain judging by the label it is likely from the 1980s. It is in excellent condition; the suede is still lovely and supple, the YKK front zipper moves beautifully smoothly, and the two buttons for the flaps are still firmly attached. It does have two minor flaws; there are two tiny white spots on it (one of the back, one of the front), and the interior pocket is missing its button--an easy fix if you so desire.

*This is a lovely, classic jacket, and a bargain at $45, or offer.

Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 24 1/4.







      

*14) Vintage 1960s suede collegiate jacket by Ralph Edwards Sportswear*

Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 for the United States Navy jackets from 1961 - 1964. One of these jackets was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all!

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

*This is just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8







       

*15) UNITED STATES NAVY PEACOAT!*

Contractor: Major Coat Co.

The United States Navy peacoat is an iconic clothing item, and, as a result, it has been widely copied with varying degrees of success. But if you want a peacoat, you should secure an authentic US Navy peacoat, both for their authenticity and because all of their features are guided by function, not fashion.

This is an authentic US Navy peacoat. It was made by the Naval contractor The Major Clothing Co. and dates from 1983. Despite its age, this is in absolutely excellent condition--a true testament to the quality and longevity of these coats. (Although I suspect that this one hasn't been worn very much!) This coat is all melton wool--far superior to the wool/other fibres blends that are common--and is wonderfully warm and breatheable. It is double-breasted for additional warmth, and buttons in the male direction. (The Navy discontinued unisex buttoning--used depending on the direction of the wind--in 1965.) All of the buttons are the correct Navy anchor issue. As with all Navy peacoats this has a classic oversize collar that can be put up and fastened up to protect against the wind while on watch topside. This coat has a single centre hook vent. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front. It is half-lined, and retains its original spare button in the interior. This was, of course, Made in the USA.
*
Asking just $65, boxed and shipped in the USA. OFFERS WELCOME!

This is tagged 38S and measures appropriately.*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length from top of oversize collar: 30 1/2
Length from bottom of oversize collar: 28


----------



## TweedyDon

*Land's End Deluxe Attache in Leather and Canvas!*

The Land's End Canvas Attache was a classic 1980s preppy icon; stylish and durable, it lived up to the marketing that touted it as being the ideal bag for everyone, from preppy students to Wall Street tycoons. And unlike many advertising claims, Land's End's proud boast that their Square Rigger Attache was carried on commuter trains in New York and Chicago, airliners heading to Paris, Ivy League students heading to the gym, and by tycoons hiding behind the smoked glass of private stretch limos was almost certainly all true.

Land's End attache came in two sizes; the regular single-compartment attache, and the much rarer Deluxe Attache. The Deluxe Attache boasted two separate zippered compartments, and was designed not only for use as an everyday bag for also as a weekend travel bag. It had plenty of room for two of three days' clothing, and a buckled-in and removable separate case that could be used for either toiletries or as a file case for important documents.

Incredibly well-made and beautifully designed so that its form followed its function, the Deluxe Attache featured two main zippered compartments that functioned independently of each other; clothing in one and laptop and paperwork in the other, for example, or unworn clothing in one side and laundry in the other... The larger side featured the separate case that was buckled in and then secured in place by velcro as the base. Both sides were packed with pockets and places to store smaller items securely.

Like the Attache, the Deluxe Attache was made from extremely study canvas, with leather trim at the corners and leather piping along the sides. The zippers were heavy-duty and heavy gauge YKK plastic zippers that were considerably more durable than its metal counterparts; these operated on a two-way zipping system so they could be closed from either end, and featured oversize loop pulls for ease of use. The bag could be carried by the lather handles, secured to the body of the bag by thick webbing canvas straps, or by the long shoulder strap with the leather shoulder protector. The strap was secured to the bag by heavy oversized brass fittings.

This bag also has a full-size back pocket for paperwork and newspapers (remember them?) and can also zip out so that it can be laid flat, making everything inside easily accessible.

This was Made in the USA.

As with many classic items, this bag is NO LONGER MADE; the version that Land's End now sells is made from a different material, and is "imported"--which means made somewhere Land's End doesn't really want to advertise!

This particular bag is in Excellent condition. Please note that this condition is VERY rare for these already rare bags, since most on the market are now missing the detachable interior case. It was produced as a promotional item for a company by Land's End.

This measures c.17.5" long, c.13.5" tall, and c.6.5" wide--although being canvas its width is expandable.

This is a truly lovely, rare bag, and, as such, it's a bargain at just $65, or offer, shipped in the USA.

*Please PM with interest and offers*!


----------



## conductor

Just your pair of basic Bills Khakis.
Tagged size 36, measures 18" waist and 29" inseam. Flat front. They're in great shape. Asking $35 shipped conus. 
SOLD


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vests!*

*I have several wonderful, classic vests/waistcoats to pass on today--including some vintage Ivy reversible vests, a Filson Upland Shooting vest, a lovely vintage Pendleton, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the USA; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*[

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) FILSON UPLAND SHOOTING VEST*

*Superior to the current version!*

This is from the pre-takeover Filson--I know this as it's been sitting in my closet when Filson was still Filson!

This vest is wonderful, and simply packed with features. The top half of the front and the back of the game pouch on the back are Blaze Orange (my pictures make this look washed out; it is true Blaze!) and likely made from Filson's Ten MIle Cloth; it is certainly (according to Filson) both water-repellent and tear-resistant, and features a reinforced shooting patch on the right-hand shoulder.

The main body of the vest is made from Filson's legendary Tin Cloth, which is impregnable to pretty much anything. The vest is fastened by four oversized buttons in front. It also features two deep, expandable bellows pockets, designed to keep equipment safe in the field; this both have flaps that are secured firmly by hidden snaps that are themselves situated on straps, allowing the maximum carrying capacity for the pockets even when closed. Both of these pockets are divided completely in two, providing even more carrying capacity for items that might need to be separated.

The vest has a bi-swing back for maximum ease of movement when tracking game, either with a gun or with field glasses. The back also features a *very* dep game pouch, which is also in Blaze Orange. This--and the front--provides the wearer with significant visibility. The back also features two loops at the neckline for hunting licenses.

The interior features a zippered security pocket. It was, of course, Made in the USA, back at a time when this was standard for all Filson products. Apart from some very minor scuffing on the front bellows pockets from storage this vest is in absolutely excellent condition.

This vest differs in some respects from the current Filson version. First, it has a designated shooting shoulder, rather than the dual version of the current model--a cost-saving exercise on the part of Filson who now no longer need to make left and right hand versions of this garment. It features a bi-swing back, which I believe the current version lacks--another cost-saving measure, alas. And it lacks the shell holders in the pockets that the current version has--although these are of dubious use in the field, which is why this version no doubt lacks them.

The current version of this vest retails at $195, plus shipping. So, how about $85, or offer, for this superior version, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? 

*Measurements:*

width: 20
Length: 23 3/4

(This would best fit between a 38 and 42, depending on how you wish to layer underneath.)

*NB: Please note antlers and "hunted" teddy bear are not included!*









       

2) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Reversible Vest! This can been designed so that the fixed buttons can work in either direction. One side is a lovely classic country check in forest green and mustard on a cream base, perfect for tweeds--the other side is solid dark forest green, perfect for tweeds of more formal blazers! This is in excellent condition. Width: 19 1/4; length: 26. Asking just $35, or offer.





  

3) LOVELY Vintage reversible vest. One side has a classic houndstooth in forest green and brown on a cream base; the other is a lovely 1960s heathery brown-green twill. The vest backing is a classic 1960s geometric print. This is a lovely vest, perfect for pairing with tweed! Excellent condition. Width: 18; length: 23 1/4. Just $25.





  

4) Pendleton American Plaid vest. Made in the USA, this is a lovely Pendleton vest. It does have some very minor wear to the piping at the shoulders, as shown, but this does not affect its appearance when worn. Very Good condition. Width: 20; Length: 22 1/4. Just $22.



  

5) BEAUTIFUL Leather Vest from Banana Republic. This is wonderful! In absolutely excellent condition, this harkens back to the glory days of Banana Republic, when it was a serious provider of outdoor gear with one of the best marketing campaigns in the business. Made from lovely supple leather the colour of dark honey, this has four functional front pockets. Lined in cotton, it features a functional back adjuster. Excellent condition. Tagged XS, this measure--Width: 16 3/4; length: 23 1/2. Asking just $25.





   

6) Guide Gear Mesh-Based Hunting Vest. This features two deep bellows pockets on the front, and two deep zippered hacking pockets on the front, also. The shoulders are padded for shooting. The back features a very deep game pocket; this has studs at the side so that it can be loosened or tightened at will. The shoulders, game pocket, and bellows pockets are all in Blaze Orange. This has a few minor marks from use, as shown, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L. Width: 24, length at front: 27 1/2; length at back: 29 1/2. Asking just $25.



    

7) Orvis quilted vest. In a very pale yellow, this has side adjusters and a lovely fluid zipper closure, with a high neck. This has two deep front pockets. Suitable for a man or a woman. This has one small smudge on one side, as shown, otherwise it is in excellent condition. Size S. Width: 18 3/4; Length: 23 (front) 24 (back). Asking just $25.



    

8) "Refrigiwear" Hunting Vest in Blaze Orange. This has a knit collar, quilted interior, two deep front bellows pockets, and a lovely fluid zipper fastening. Made in the USA by Refrigiwear, this is a lovely piece of Americana! This has one or two small smudges from field use, hence this is in Very Good condition. Width: 19; Length at front: 24, Length at back 27. Asking just $22.



   

9) Vintage Reversible Vest--with detachable "cufflinks" fasteners! This is a lovely vintage reversible vest, with "cufflink" fasteners that can be fully removed, as shown, and, if desired, possibly used as cufflinks. One side of this vest presents as a brownish green, almost a suede texture, the other as a lovely mustard-y brown. This would be perfect with tweed! It does have two minor flaws; there is some staining in the armpit area (not visible when worn under a jacket) and the bottom fastener is missing--not that that's a problem as the tradition is to leave the bottom button of a vest undone. As such, this is in Good/Very Good condition. Width: 18 3/4; Length: 24 3/4. Asking just $20, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Vintage Half-Norfolk in cord 
by OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch!*​
Made by Abercrombie & Fitch back when it was a serious outdoors outfitters--they outfitted Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting expeditions, Charles Lindbergh for flying, and sold Hemingway the gun he used to kill himself--this is a lovely and very rare Half-Norfolk Jacket in wide-wale cord.

As with all products from the old-school Abercrombie & Fitch this jacket is extremely well-made, and designed fro use in the field, not just to look good in the office. As with all classic Half-Norfolk jackets this features a stitched half-belt at the back. The back above the belt features a box pleat for ease of movement--and more elegant lines than a biswing back when not needed for use--and the shoulders feature scalloped yoke. Below the half-belt is a single center vent.

True to its American roots this is cut as a true 3/2 sack jacket. It features four deep flapped bellows pockets on the front, all of which feature box pleats so that they can expand to accept shells, knives, or very small game animals. The buttons are all genuine shotshell buttons (the front buttons are from Remington 12 gauge shells, the cuff buttons from smaller gauges) and are likely original to the jacket. (Genuine shotshell buttons are becoming increasingly rare, despite their long tenure as being staples of the sporting Ivy wardrobe.) The pocket seams are all lapped for extra strength. The right hand lower front pocket features an internal ticket pocket.

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. The top half of the lining appears to be satin, chosen for ease of movement on and off. The bottom half appears to be a heavyweight cotton in a classic tartan pattern; this also appears under the flaps of the three front pockets.

This jacket was Made in the USA by Gordon of Philadelphia--this is signified by the rooster emblem on the locker loop. It carries the classic vintage Abercrombie & Fitch green and black label.

The cord of this jacket has some overall darkening and discolouration from age, but this simply gives it patina and adds to its appeal. This is a REAL hunting Half-Norfolk, not a costume. However, it could use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up, and so with the discolorartion this is in Very Good condition. As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*9 more Classic Jackets--with more to come!*

*I have 20 more lovely jackets to pass on today, including some grail items, such as a cord Half-Norfolk from the old-school Abercrombie & Fitch, a solid-colour Harris Tweed from Smith's of Bermuda, several 3/2 sacks, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING * within the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*

1) CLASSIC Grey and Cream Herringbone Tweed 3/2 sack!*

Made by H. Oritsky, of Reading, PA., this is a classic 3/2 sack grey and cream herringbone tweed jacket--a true wardrobe staple. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4





   

*
2) BEAUTIFUL Bullock & Jones Navy Jacket with Russet-Red Overchecking!*

Bullock & Jones was founded in San Francisco in 1853 to serve the tailoring needs of miners who'd struck it rich in the Gold Ruse of '49. From the start they emphasized exceptional tailoring and luxury fabrics, a tradition they continued under their closure in 2001... and then they re-opening in 2005, and then their second closure in 2007. They now exist as an online presence only, which is a great shame as their staff were experts in their fields, and exceptionally courteous.

This lovely jacket harkens back to the glory days of Bullock & Jones, although it is likely to be of more recent vintage that pre-2000. Cut from sturdy and soft 90s worsted wool this is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. The cloth has a lovely hand and drape and a wonderful colourway, being an elegant grey birdseye weave with russet-red overchecking. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent and four button cuffs. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--it still has the original packet of spare buttons with it!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4





     

*4) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in brown and cream herringbone tweed, with all of the Ivy desiderata!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Norman Hilton--the man who was largely responsible for refining and popularizing Ivy Style--this jacket has all of the features that you'd want in a tweed. Cut from classic brown and cream herringbone tweed that was expressly woven for Normal Hilton this is a 3/2 sack with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features two button cuffs. All of the buttons are made from natural horn. The seams along the sleeves and down the center back are all lapped, and it features a hooked center vent.

This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--although the interior label has been carefully and professionally removed.
*
Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L; this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2





    

*5) BEAUTIFUL English Cashmere Twill Blazer!*

Baron of Piccadilly used to be well-known for being the only store in Britain that routinely offered discounts of Barbour clothing. Not surprisingly, as well as being a Barbour stockist Baron also stocked many other wonderful items of clothing. This beautiful cashmere blazer is a good example. Likely dating from the early 1980s the cashmere of this jacket is seriously thick and soft, not the mall cashmere that's so widespread now. The cloth was loomed in Huddersfield, England, and is a wonderful twill weave.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting and beautifully narrow lapels this has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in England. It carries the classic Baron label. It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--this is a steal for an English cashmere blazer of this quality!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30





    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth Tweed. Horn buttons!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely houndstooth cloth in slate and cream with a dark red windowpane overcheck this lovely jacket by Southwick is half-canvassed and fully lined. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has a single center vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Made in the USA, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just $40, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/5





    

*7) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer in Loro Piana Wool. LIKELY UNWORN!*

This is lovely, and likely unworn--all of the front pockets are still basted shut. A traditional navy blazer--two button front, darting, center vent--this is cut from Loro Piana wool. It features Brooks Brothers' signature "Dead Sheep" brass stamped buttons, made by Waterbury of Connecticut. It appears to be fully canvassed and it is fully lined. It is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Canada.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 43S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29 1/2



    

*8) Basketweave Tweed with Patch Pockets!*

A lovely, sturdy tweed in a heathery grey and cream basketweave with lovely subtle chestnut brown accents, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It features two patch pockets with flaps; these are surrounded by lapped seams. It has a single center vent and four button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32





    

*
9) BEAUTIFUL Camelhair 3/2 sack* *Terrific Lining!*

Jos. A. Banks used to be a worthy rival to Brooks and Press, and this lovely camelhair 3/2 sack shows why.... And not the least because of its wonderfully whimsical lining, patterned with camels!

This is from the old-school Jos. A. Banks, back when it produced solidly made traditional clothing, comparable to Brooks' old "346" and "Makers" lines. Cut from beautifully soft camelhair this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the desirable and increasingly rare flapped patch pockets--here, with lapped seams. It has two button cuffs; the buttons are the classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It has a single center vent and lovely natural shoulders.

This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1.2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30





      

*10) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from H.A. & E. Smith of Bermuda!*

H.A. & E. Smith was established on Bermuda in 1889. Together with Trimingham's and The English Sports Shop it was the third main upscale clothing store on Bermuda, boasting at one time that it had the widest selection of cashmere sweaters anywhere in the Western hemisphere.

Smith's closed in 2001, but you can still find examples of its wares that show clearly why it so famous for the quality of its clothing--and this Harris Tweed jacket is one example.

Made in England for Smith's, this jacket is cut from an absolutely beautiful and extremely rare bold plaid Harris Tweed in a wonderful medly of autumnal brackens, russets, chestnut browns and dark moss green. Cut as a contemporary two button front jacket it has subtle darts and the utterly correct and traditional British single button cuff. The buttons are, of course, metal shanked and leather covered football buttons. This has a single center vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It also carries the classic 1960s label announcing that this is "All Wool" and "Made in England" , as well as the classic Harris Tweed orb label and a wonderful vintage Smith's label.

I'm conservative in rating vintage items, so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--and is absolutely beautiful!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*11) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2





     

*12) LANGROCK 3/2 sack Lightweight Navy Blazer*

Langrock was THE purveyor of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and near the end of its life was running adverts announcing that it was the only store in America that still exclusively focused on the Ivy Look.

This is a classic Langrock jacket. Perfect for the summer or the warmer days of Spring and Fall this is cut from a lightweight wool. It is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has a very small smudge on the hem at the front, which wil likely come out with dry cleaning, but as such this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*13) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Madison" jacket in SIlk, Linen, and Wool.*

This is lovely! A recent offering by Brooks Brothers in their "Madison" cut, this beautiful jacket is cut from E. Thomas cloth that's a blend of 40% silk, 35% linen, and 25% wool, with a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway do full justice to the cloth, being a dove grey and cream broken bone herringbone weave with an overcheck in sky blue and Royal blue.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single center vent. It appears fully canvassed and is fully lined, with pick stitching throughout the lining. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer
*
Tagged a 48R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/8)
SHoulder: 21
Length: 31





      

*14) BEAUTIFUL Zegna Jacket. Made in Switzerland.*

This is a beautiful jacket! Made in Switzerland, this is fully canvassed and fully lined in bemberg. It is cut from dark grey birdseye cloth with overchecking in golden wheat, Royal blue, and dark red, giving this a very elegant and sophisticated look. It has a Continental three button front, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged EU 56R, US 46R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 3/4





     

*15) WONDERFUL Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket, Made in England for Archie Brown, Bermuda*

Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, and so this is in 
Very Good condition.

This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned retailer at a very good price indeed! *Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2







      


*
16) Brooks Brothers Heathery Herringbone Jacket*

At first sight this presents as a dark grey herringbone jacket, but closer inspection shows that this is cut from a miniature herringbone in charcoal grey and brown with moss greens and sky blues heathered in for a lovely complex and beautiful cloth. This is a contemporary two button models with subtle darts; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



     

*17) MTM Guncheck Jacket by Coriolan of Paris*

Located in Paris 6 Coriolan of Paris have been tailors for half a century. This lovely jacket was made on the premises in Paris, and shows the English influence on Coriolan's tailoring. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from cloth in a guncheck pattern that's a mixture of russets, taupes, and moss greens. It has an English three button front, twin vents, and finished four button cuffs. This retains its full set of spare buttons. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





   

*18) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid 3/2 sack*

This is absolutely beautiful!!! Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack from a wonderful Glen Plaid cloth in shades of cream, dove grey, and slate grey, this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a beautifully fluid lapel roll, three button cuffs, and a single centre vent. This is a truly beautiful jacket that would be perfect for Spring, Fall, Winter, and early and late summer! It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/4







   

*19) HAND TAILORED Hickey Freeman American Hacking jacket
*
This is a truly beautiful jacket! Hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman, this is the "Edwards" model which is cut as an American Hacking Jacket; it has the three button front of a standard English hacking jacket, but the top button is rolled over, Ivy-style. It is darted, as is correct for an English hacking jacket, and has twin vents. It also has four button cuffs. It is fully lined in Hickey Freeman's signature lining, and it is also fully canvassed.

The tweed itself is lovely; a dark autumnal medley of burnished chestnut, peat black, and bark brown in a classic glen plaid pattern. It was Union Made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $45, or offer--a bargain for a jacket hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman!

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



     

*20) WONDERFUL! Classic 3/2 sack in grey herringbone tweed with overchecking by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton*

H. Freeman is one of the great classic American clothiers, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five bastions of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and so a jacket that carries the labels of both has impeccable tradly provenance!

And this jacket fully lives up to its heritage. At first sight this presents as a classic herringbone tweed, but closer inspection reveals that this has a very subtle overchecking in turquoise, burn orange, and sepia brown, making this a truly beautiful tweed. It is cut as a classic American 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also features a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders. It has four button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## gamma68

*Small Trad alert!
*
*VINTAGE VAN BOVEN 3/2 BROKEN BONE HARRIS TWEED *

3/2 Harris Tweed sacks are getting harder to come by, particularly in smaller sizes. This one is from Van Boven, a haberdashery that continues to sell Trad wares in Ann Arbor, a stone's throw from the University of Michigan campus.

It features a wonderful broken bone pattern, predominantly gray cloth interwoven with sky blue. Two-button cuffs (very "Ivy Style"), single vent. Natural shoulders. Half lined, which makes it a nice choice for more temperate southern climates.

The union tag places this jacket circa 1968-76. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, lining tears or other flaws.

No size tag, please see measurements.

Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 19.5"
Sleeve: 23.25" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 29"

*Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## Proclus

*Oxxford Suit and some nice Sport Coats*

1. *Oxxford Suit*

Shows some signs of wear, but definitely serviceable. In particular, there is a hole near the bottom of the back, as seen in the photos and some grunge on the underside of the right sleeve that has been mostly cleaned. Asking $90.

Tagged *40R x 34R*

PtP 21.75
Waist 20.75
Sleeve 25.25
Shoulder 18.5
BoC 31

Waist 16.75
Inseam 32.5





2. *Southwick Tweed*

This is a lovely brokenbone tweed with attractive blue and green vertical stripes. 3/2 with a nice roll, modest darts, single vent, gentle shoulders and made in the USA. Excellent condition except for some slightly loose stitching in lining of left arm hole; simple repair. Asking $45.

Tagged *44R*

PtP 23
Waist 22.5
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 19
BoC 30.5




3. *Corbin Navy Blazer*

Very nice trad blazer. 3/2 sack with center vent, nice shoulders, and made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking $45

PtP 24.5
Waist 23.5
Sleeve 24
Shoulder 19.5
BoC 31




4. *Corbin Glen Check*

Very lovely, soft wool sport coat from Corbin. I really want this one for myself, but it's just too big in the shoulders for me. 3/2 sack with nice shoulders, extraordinary hand, center vent and made in the USA. Excellent condition. Asking $65.

PtP 23.5
Waist 22
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 19.5
BoC 30.5




5. *Brooks Brothers Glen Check*

Lovely, close-to-new Brooks Brothers sport coat. Two button with darts, center vent, and very attractive pattern with light blue overcheck. Excellent condition. Asking $45.

Tagged *40S* in BB Madison

PtP 21.5
Waist 20
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 18.25
BoC 29




6. *Brioni Check Sport Coat
*
Luxurious, soft wool jacket from Brioni with attractive olive/gray pattern. I love the heft and feel of the fabric and would keep this one for myself, but it's too long for me. Two button, with double vent, darts, throat latch, and ticket pocket. Excellent condition. Asking $115.

PtP 21.5
Waist 20.5
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 18
BoC 31.75


----------



## ATL

These have seen better days, but if anybody wants a set of Ben Silver UGA buttons (2 on each cuff, 2 main buttons), let me know. $25 shipped.


----------



## OldSchool1959

PM sent re Zegna 46 R jacket.


----------



## CMDC

Very nice vintage JAB Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--dark olive w/striping
Left hip pocket needs to be mended inside

Pit to pit 22.5
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 25

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers houndstooth sport coat
3 patch pockets (hip unflapped); single vent
Made in USA

Pit to pit 22.5
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$45 conus



















Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater--made in Scotland
Size L

Pit to pit 23
Sleeve 34
Length 28

$33 conus



















Pringle yellow cable knit sweater--may be unworn
Made in Scotland
Size S

Pit to pit 22
Sleeve 31.5
Length 26.5

$32 conus



















Ralph Lauren Purple Label trousers
Dark chocolate flannel w/ side adjusters
Pleated and cuffed
Made in Italy

36 waist / 27.5 inseam

$40 conus



















Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Tattersall ocbd
NWOT--I bought this new from Marshalls and took the tags off before realizing it was too small for me.
Made in USA

15.5 x 33

$34 conus



















Brooks Brothers pink must iron ocbd with unlined collar
Made in USA

16 x 34

$22 conus



















Eddie Jacobs by Gitman Brothers Tattersall bd
Made in USA

16.5 x 33

$22 conus



















Barba Napoli spread collar dress shirt
Made in Italia

16.5 x 35

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers light cotton bd, long sleeve sport shirt
Made in India
Size XL

$22 conus



















Incotex rust colored corduroys--cotton / cashmere blend
Flat front no cuff

34 waist 30.5 inseam

$35 conus



















Brooks Brothers repp ties
All Made in USA

L to R. 3.5, 3.5, 3.75, 3.75 inch width


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! Make an offer, friends - happy to clear out the closet.



WillBarrett said:


> Trying to combine some recent posts into one - buy my stuff so I can by Dr. D's! Holy cow!
> 
> Here is a nice Brooks Brothers Plaid 3/2 sack in what I believe to be a silk/wool blend. Size is 44 Long - made in the USA.
> 
> Two issues of note: two picks as noted and one sleeve has three buttons while another has just two. Also an ink spot on the interior that is not at all visible on the exterior.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 23"
> Length: 32.5"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> 
> Asking just $25 with shipping included. More pictures to come.
> 
> A terrific 3/2 sack sport jacket from red label Jos. A Bank. A nice cream plaid - 3/2 roll with two cuff buttons and hook vent. Partially lined and union-made in the USA. No label but appears to be a silk-wool blend.
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> 
> Asking $35 or offer - jacket is in flawless condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A solid seersucker shirt in yellow gingham from Bill's. Made in the USA - size is medium but measures 23" across, so honestly you might could wear this if you're a L or XL in some other makers. Placket needs some pressing, so this is only $18 or offer with shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two solid pieces for you today.
> 
> First is a class red label JAB tweed. Fully-lined and union-made in the USA. 3/2 roll, undarted with two button cuffs. Fit is around 42L or 44L. One smudge on the lapel and a spot on the shoulder that has been sewn up. A solid workhorse jacket.
> 
> Asking $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a seersucker suit from legendary Charleston men's shop M. Dumas and Sons. Two button jacket and pleated, cuffed pants. A few small spots on seat of pants. Marked 42L and 36W but see measurements as pants measure around 33 or 34.
> 
> Yours for only $50 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops on remaining cases!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING i*n the USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*





*Nothing says Old Money Ivy quite like a battered vintage leather briefcase, and I have two...!*

1) Classic vintage hard-side briefcase. Likely dating from the 1960s this comes form the estate of a VERY prominent Princeton attorney from a white-shoe law firm. The locks work cleanly and well (although the tabs don't snap up all the time, as they used to in the Kennedy administration) as does the interior hardware. This case has the typical patina from use, and is monogrammed under the handle; this could be ignored or gold-leafed over by your cobbler. This case is in Very Good condition, and ready to give you decades of service!

Measures: 18 1/2" long, 12 1/2" wide, and 5" deep. Asking just $65 > 55, boxed and shipped in the USA.

     

2) Vintage Air King" briefcase. Dating from when jet travel was exotic and glamorous this solid case is covered with top-grain cowhide. It has some cosmetic flaws--the most noticeable being the strip of leather missing from one side--but it is so solidly constructed that it will be happy to serve as a briefcase for a couple of decades to come. The twin locks on the front function well, although they no longer spring up. The interior features an accordian file system on the top. This has the usual patina of a vintage case, and so is in Good/Very Good condition.

Measures: Length: 17 3/4", Width: 11 3/4", Height 5". Asking just $49 > 45 or offer.

      

3) Leather attache case with lock and original key. This is a lovely, classically minimalist attache case! Made by Duolynx, this has two interior compartments as well as an interior zippered security compartment. The back has a futher zippered compartment. This comes complete with its original key, and is in excellent condition except that the left hand side of the handle is currently held on my a paperclip--very securely, I might add, as I didn't notice this flaw until I was photographing! This would be a very easy and cheap fix for your local cobbler. But because of this this lovely case is just in Very Good condition, and so is just $45 > 39, or offer.

15" long, 11" high, 3" wide.

    

8) Wonderful COACH Satchel! This is beautiful! Made form glove-tanned cowhide this is both wonderfully supple and very sturdy indeed. It is a very classic and minimalist design that could have been made anywhere from 1917 to 2017, with a classic twist lock closure. It features a heavy cover flap, and the interior consists of two large compartments, one (in front) slightly smaller than the main compartment that borders the back of the satchel. This also has an open back compartment for your copy of the NYT or The Economist. This originally had a strap, but this is missing--no great loss, as you'd never use it anyway! This bag is in Very Good condition, with only the usual minor patina from light use; the main marks are on the back where the handle rested. This measures 16 1/2" long, 13" tall, and 4 1/2" at the base.

This will serve you well for decades to come, and is a bargain at just $75 > 65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING i*n the USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*


Hey, what happened to the LLB duffle???


----------



## TweedyDon

sbdivemaster said:


> Hey, what happened to the LLB duffle???


Claimed very, very quickly!

(My Inbox is now cleared, too, so let the deluge begin!)


----------



## ATL

Alden Kiltie Tassel Loafers. 9D.

Send me an offer.


----------



## Proclus

I like that the most conspicuous title in the background of Tweedy's recent listings is the _Oxford Handbook of the Philosophy of *Death*_ .


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers cream colored wool trousers--minimal wear, excellent condition
Made in Canada
Flat front, no cuff

36 waist, 30 inseam plus 1.5 underneath

$34 conus


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> Claimed very, very quickly!
> 
> (My Inbox is now cleared, too, so let the deluge begin!)


Man, those were so awesome... alas, LLB no longer produces them.


----------



## Dmontez

CLAIMED awaiting payment.



Dmontez said:


> I have some jackets to pass along today.
> 
> Take all 3 for $100.00 shipped CONUS
> 
> As always message me with offers, or questions.
> 
> This jacket feels SUPER soft. It's not cashmere, but it could fool you. It is essentially NWOT I think I wore this one time to walk my dog.
> Brown Ralph Ralph Lauren with Loro Piana Fabric:
> Tagged 44
> p2p: 26
> Shoulder: 21
> Sleeve 26.25
> BOC: 42.5
> 
> $50.00 Shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket is also NWOT. I know I wore it once, but can't remember why.
> Grey Overcoat Ralph Ralph Lauren:
> Tagged 44
> p2p: 26
> Shoulder: 21
> Sleeve 26.25
> BOC: 42.5
> $50 Shipped CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket was worn regularly, but is still in great condition.
> Polo Ralph Lauren barbour knockoff:
> Tagged Xl
> 
> P2P: 26
> raglan sleeve length: 32.5
> Length: 30.5
> $30.00 Shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Wonderful Tweed Trousers--fully lined!*

*The best trousers you'll ever own!*

Cut from a substantial and classic black and cream herringbone tweed, these NWOT (new, without tags) beautiful trousers could very well be the best you'll ever own! Made for Polo Ralph Lauren (likely in Italy, by by Corneliani) these are fully lined down to the hem, making them extremely comfortable to wear. They feature both belt loops and buttons for braces/suspenders; they also have lapped outside seams--a feature that is now almost never seen. They have a small fishtail back. They are flat front, and uncuffed--and are, of course, in absolutely excellent condition.

*CLAIMED*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged (EU) 42R; (US) 32R. Measurements:*

Waist: 17 1/8 (with 2 1/2 to let out at the seam).
Inseam: 30 (+1 3/4)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ivy Accessories--new additions and price drops!*

*I have several lovely scarves, pocket squares, bowties, a cravat, and suspenders to pass on today!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*SCARVES!*

1) Begg of Scotland. Widely regarded as making the best scarves in the world, Begg was founded in 1866 and still make all of their scarves in Ayr, Scotland. This scarf shows just why they are so highly regarded; an absolutely gorgeous Scottish tartan in classic blues, greens, and reds, this was woven from 75% lambswool and 25% angora. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and measures a generous 13" wide by 72" long, with a 2 1/4" fringe. A scarf to last a lifetime! Asking just $39, or offer, shipped in the USA.



 

2) NWT Tweedmill scarf, made in Wales, UK. A beautiful scarf in green and cream, perfect to carry you through into the colder days of Spring. New with all tags. Length: 62; width: 8; fringe 3. Asking just $15.



   

3) English cashmere scarf. A lovely classic tartan scarf in wintery blacks the color of shadows on snow, dusk grey, and dark chestnut browns. Lovely and soft and in Very Good/Excellent condition. 11 1/2" wide, by 62" long, with 2 1/2" fringe. Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in the USA.



 

4) Drake's of London scarf. Drake's has been making extremely beautiful accessories in London for decades; their current flagship store features Harris Tweed covered chairs and cabinets from the Natural History Museum--it's almost a tourist destination in itself! This scarf is likely a child's scarf, or made for a small man; it's certainly beautiful, featuring multiple different coloured panels with contrasting polka dots on each! It was Made in Scotland, and is 75% lambswool and 25% angora. It's in Very Good condition, and would be in Excellent condition once it has a dry clean to freshen it up!  Length: 50; width: 6 3/4. No fringe. Asking just $18, or offer.







  

*POCKET SQUARES!*

You know that your breast pocket is supposed to hold a pocket square, right?  So if you don't have some--or don't have enough--now's your chance!

1) Red silk pocket square. Hand rolled edges. 17" square. Excellent condition. $9.



 

2) Blue silk pocket square. Classic handkerchief striping around the edges; Made in Italy. 15" square. Excellent condition. $10



  

3) BEAUTIFUL lilac hand rolled pocket square. Silk, Made in Italy. This has a small blemish from the original price tag; this won't be seen when worn. 18" square. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $10



 

4) Brown and blue paisley square. Microfiber. 10" square. Excellent condition! Just $5!



 

5) Vintage Saks Fifth AVenue square in geometric design, designed so that it can be folded so that different colours are facing outwards, so it can play the role of more than one square! Excellent condition. 18" square. Just $12.





6) Vintage Saks Fifth AVenue square in geometric design, designed so that it can be folded so that different colours are facing outwards, so it can play the role of more than one square! Excellent condition. 18" square. Just $12.



*
BOWTIES AND CRAVAT*



1) Maus and Hoffman. Button adjustable at back. Obviously silk. Excellent condition! $12.



 

2) Tie Rack. Made in England. Silk. Adjustable. Excellent condition. $10.





3) Vintage Black SIlk. Adjustable. Excellent condition. $12.





5) CRAVAT! Pure silk, Made in Italy. Absolutely gorgeous, and in absolutely excellent condition! Just $12.







*SUSPENDERS/BRACES*

1) Paul Stuart red and yellow suspenders. Made in England. Absolutely gorgeous, and in excellent condition apart from some very minor rubbing to the brass sliders, as shown. Asking just $20.


----------



## ATL

Drop to $150 shipped OBO.



ATL said:


> Witness the mastery of one of Barbour's most popular jackets ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Solway Zipper, size 42, can be yours for $165 shipped.
> 
> *It's in perfect condition, but is missing the belt.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TIE SALE! ALL $10 OR UNDER!

(Shipping in the USA included!)

**Including Drake's, J. Press, Ben Silver, Langrock, Chipp, Talbott, and more!**

**FIRST TIE: $10
SECOND TIE: $9
THIRD TIE: $8
FOURTH AND SUBSEQUENT TIES: $7*​*(Ties currently priced under $10 are now all $7 each.)

Offers welcome on six or more ties!*​

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*NB: Unless otherwise indicated all ties are in excellent condition!*

1) SOLD Robert Talbott for The English Shop of Princeton. A classic tie--cream Churchill dots on a red background. 3 1/4". The keeper is off on one side, but this will be repaired before shipping. Just $15.



 

2) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers classic No. 1 stripe in red; this was made for Brooksgate, the old-school younger line of Brooks (but the same quality) that was intended to be the "gateway" into Brooks Brothers loyalty! 3" Very Good condition. Just $12.



 

3) Austin Reed Authentic Regimental--I believe that this is the tie of the (British) Guard's Regiment! Silk was made in Italy by M. Pendleton. There is some minor rumpling in the lining of the blade, as shown, but this does not affect wear. 3 3/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $14.



  

4) HA &E Smith was one of THE premier Bermuda retailers, catering to vacationing WASPS. This tie is a lovely classic, with Royal Blue Churchill dots on a navy blue background. Very Good condition. 4". $12.



5) SOLD Chipp. A classic--red pindots on a dark blue background. The keeper is off on one side, but that will be fixed before shipping, and there is a small white mark, as shown, on the reverse. Very Good condition. 3". $14.



  

6) US Polo Association regimental. 3 3/8". Just $12.





7) Alan Royce of Princeton--another of the great Ivy clothiers, now long gone. Made in Italy. Red knots on a dark blue background. 3 3/8". $12.



  

8) DRAKES OF LONDON TIE! Located at 8, rue Richlieu, near the Louvre and the Palais Royale, Saillard is one of the great French fashion houses. This is a wonderfully thick and luxurious tie, hand made in England, and featuring dogs! It has some minor disbalance to the blade, but this won't be seen when it is worn. The "MD" on the tag indicates that this tie was made by Drake's of London! 3 1/2". $16.



  

8) Bicycles! A lovely tie--possibly a boy's? 2 7/8" by 49". No fabric content listed, but clearly all cotton. Wonderful, and just $10!





9) Red Label Jos. A. Banks--the old, good kind! A classic regimental. This has a tiny blemsih, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $10.



 

10) Beautiful regimental in silk, with organzine warp thread. 3 1/4". $15.



 

11) VINTAGE, unknown maker. Gold marlins on a black background. SIlk. 3 1/8".





12) Valentino. Absolutely lovely! Made in Italy. 3 15/16". $15.



 

13) GORGEOUS Paul Stuart tie. This is absolutely stunning; rich, vibrant colours in a wonderful and classic Paul Stuart pattern. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $20.



  

14) Valentino. Made in Italy. This has some fraying to the lining at the thin end of the tie, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $12. 3 7/8".



 

15) Brooks Brothers Makers. Pineapples and flowers! A lovely, joyous tie! 3 1/2". $16.



 

16) Valentino. A lovely subdued tie. 3 3/4". Just $15.



 

17) Croft & Barrow, all silk. Imported, just as the catalogs would say! A very nice heavy silk tie. 3 1/2". $12.



 

18) Zegna--lovely and luxurious, and apparently showing the interior of a rotunda. Made in Italy. 3 7/8". $18.



 

19) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart showing flying fishing ties! Lovely and luxurious, this does have some memory and some minor single thread pulls in the knot area, neither of which will affect its wear. Good/Very Good condition, so just $12. 3 1/2".




  

20) Zegna--showing C19th military hats! Made in Italy, this is a lovely and unusual tie. 3 5/8". Just $18.



 

21) Formal tie by Sarar. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Lovely and luxurious, and a bargain at just $16! 3 5/8".



  

22) Murray's Toggery Shop. THE outfitter for trads summering on Nantucket! A lovely regimental with Nantucket emblematics. All silk. Hand Made. "Imported". 3 3/4". $16.



  

23) J. Press. Hot air balloons! Lovely whimsical hot air balloons on a black background. ALl silk. Made in England. This has a single thread run that can only really be seen when you're looking for it carefully, hence just Very Good condition. This is the perfect tie for a long-winded meeting involving lots of hot air! 3 1/2". $16.



  

24) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Nautical flags on a black background. All silk. 3 1/4". Some minor disbalance to tip of the blade, as it to be expected in a vintage tie, otherwise excellent. $14.



 

25) Robert Talbott. A beautiful and luxurious tie, featuring Scottie dogs wearing saddles or blankets; the detail is wonderful! Fabric woven in England; tie hand made in the USA. 3 7/8". $16.



  

26) Faconnable abstract seagulls. Wonderful--silhouettes of seagulls on a navy background. Made in France. All silk. 3 3/4". $15.



  

27) Rivetz of Boston for Murray's Toggery Shop--two classic New England companies! A lovely nautical representation of Nantucket with compass points. All silk, and beautiful. 3 3/4". Just $16.







28) Faconnable--Albert Goldberg line. This is a lovely tie, dating from before 2000 whne Faconnable was bought out and the Goldberg family lost control. A beautiful navy, this features silhouettes of seagulls in flight; perfect for the end of summer! All silk, made in Italy. 3 1/2". $14.



  

29) Pandas! Retailed by Peter Elliot of New York, this lovely tie features rather psychotic-looking pandas on a navy background. THE EYES ARE STARING AT YOU!!! Made in Italy. All silk. 3 1/2". $18.



 

30) Thomas Pink. Capricorn emblematic. A wonderful leaping golden horned goat on a dark navy shadow treillis background. Handmade in England. All silk. 3 1/2". $15.



  

31) Brooks Brothers Country Club tie. Woven in England made in the USA. 4". All silk. Perfect for tweeds!



 

32) Samuel & Sons gamebirds tie for Charles Arndt. ALl silk. Absolutely beautiful, and perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $16.





   

33) Robert Talbott mallards tie. All silk. Another tie that's perfect for tweed! 3 1/4". $18.



  

34) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $10.



 

35) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $10.



36) Raleigh's. A classsic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $10.



 

37) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $10.



 

38) SOLD H. Freeman of Philadelphia. A rare H. Freeman tie! 3 3/4". Excellent condition; the apparent discoloration to the cream stripes is just glare! $12.



 

39) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $12.



  

40) SOLD Ben Silver. Absolutely gorgeous, this does have some very minor wrinkling, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. This was extremely expensive new, but here it's just $19. 3 5/16". Beautiful and luxurious!







41) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $12.



 

42) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $14.



  

43) A Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

44) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $13.



 

*WOOL AND KNIT TIES*

45) VINTAGE "Wash and Wear" tie, likely from the late 1950s. Very Good/Excellent condition. A lovely, wearable vintage item! 2". Just $12.







46) SOLD 93% Cashmere and 7% Wool tie by Polo Ralph Lauren. A lovely dark midnight blue/black tie with an Imperial purple stripe, this is in excellent condition except for a weave fault on the front that was likely there since new. Otherwise, excellent condition. Wonderfully soft! 3". Asking just $15.



  

47) SOLD G. Fox & Co started in 1847 in Hartford, Conn., and grew to the premier department store in the city, known for its Art Deco lower floor and the high quality of its products. It left the family hands in 1965, and in 1991 was finally phased out, being converted to Filene's. This tie is all wool, and a lovely dark red. It has a small blemish line, as shown, but this would likely come out with dry cleaning. (Dry cleaning a wool tie is perfectly fine!) This is thus in Very Good condition, and measures 3". Asking just $12.



  

48) The House of Emanuel Ungaro opened in Paris in 1965, and quickly established itself as force to be reckoned with in the life of Parisian haute couture. In 1973 Ungaro unveiled its first menswear life, which was received with critical acclaim. This tie likely dates from the very early years of Ungaro, when it was still a fashion house and before it turned to focusing on branded perfumes in the 1980s. It's clear from this tie Ungaro's early work was applauded; a lovely geometric tie in colours of dark brown and burnt orange, Made in Italy from 100% pure wool. Admittedly, this is a classic 1970s tie--it measures 4 1/8" at its widest!--but it's a lovely piece of fashion history. In very Good condition; it has a couple of small wear marks at the leading edge of the blade, as shown. Asking just $12, or offer.





 

49) CLASSIC SCOTTISH TARTAN! By Lochcarron. Stewart Dress tartan. This has a tiny hole about 3/4 way up the blade, as shown, and s just in Good condition. $9. 3 /4".



 

50) SOLD Lochcarron Davidson tartan. All wool, Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15.



 

51) Vintage Beau Brummel tie. All wool. 3 1/4". This has a small thread snag on the front, as shown. Very Good condition. $10.



  

52) SOLD Another classic Lochcarron tartan! Made in Scotland. Farquharson tartan. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". Just $15.



 

53) Lochcarron tartan tie. All wool. Fraser Red. This has a small weave fault on the front which was there from new, and a small snag on the edge of the thin side of the blade that won't be seen when worn. Very Good condition; hence just $12. 3".



 

54) SOLD Pendleton tartan tie. This appears to be in excellent condition, but it has three tiny pinholes on the front. Hence, this is just $9, or FREE with two other ties! 3 3/4".



 

55) Roosterknit--another classic knit tie! All wool. Excellent condition, except for a very small snag on the back of the blade, which I only noticed just now and which won't be seen when worn. Sold by Bloomingdale's. Very Good/Excellent condition; 2 1/4". $12.



 

56) Chestnut brown wool (likely) knit tie. One small snag on the thin back blade which won't be seen when worn, hence Very Good/Excellent condition, and $9. 2 1/4".

 

57) ORIGINAL Vicky Davis skinny tie. Vicky Davis was one of the best-known tie designers in New York in the 1980s. She had relocated there from Michigan to pursue her passion for ties, and was extremely succesful. While many of her ties are now very dated--she specialized in "humor" ties, with fairly large pictures, and was largely responsible for making these popular--she was also the champion of "skinny" ties in revolt of the wide ties that Ralph Lauren had championed in the 1970s. The mid to late 1980s return to thin, 1950s and 1960s style ties was owed largely to the influence of Vicky.... and this is a lovely example of an original 1980s Vicky Davis knit.

Just as much at home in a vintage, Ivy, or Trad wardrobe as very loosely tied around the neck of a 1980s "casual" with his jacket sleeves pushed up to the elbows, this lovely tie is all cotton and Made in England. It features a standard V tip rather than a square tip, and a different style of weave in the V. This is in very Good/Excellent condition, and a bargain at just $15, or offer. 1 3/4".







58) Italian silk knit in black. Made in Italy. Absolutely gorgeous! Excellent condition. 2 1/2". $17.





59) BEAUTIFUL vintage "Triple" tie! At first, this tie presents as a lovely traditional wool plaid tie of the sort that would be perfect with tweed. On closer examination it transpires that while this is a lovely plaid tie, it can also be reversed, so that it can be worn as a dark loden green wool tie, also. But things get even better--this tie has been carefully crafted so that it can ALSO be worn as a nailhead tie, in black and dark forest green!

I had a very similar tie for sale some time ago, but that was simply a more common double reversible tie, rather than a triple reversible. Plus, this tie was Made in England for Trimingham's or Bermuda. 2 1/2". Excellent condition. Asking just $22, or offer, for this lovely rarity.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather Jacket--With New Zealand Opossum Lining and Collar!*

*Leather Jacket--LINED IN NEW ZEALAND OPOSSUM, with OPOSSUM COLLAR*!



*
This is perhaps the warmest leather jacket you'll ever own!*​
The most distinctive feature of this jacket is obviously its one-piece removable lining and collar, which is made from NEW ZEALAND opossum fur, and backed with leather. That this is New Zealand possum needs to be stressed, as the fur of the New Zealand opossum is completely different from that of the American opossum. New Zealand opossum fut is classified as a "plush" fur, a designation that it has earned by being extremely soft and silky with a very dense cushioned undercoat. Unlike many other furs that of the New Zealand opossum doesn't shed easily, and is anti-static, qualities that make it ideal for use as a lining and a collar, It is also a medium-length plus fur, being between 2 and 2 1/2" long, which makes for an extremely luxurious lining and collar combination indeed. And this particular fur is a beautiful shade of dark, dark chocolate brown, the perfect complement to the milk chocolate shade of the exterior leather.

The fur lining and collar of this jacket are made as a single piece, and are completely and easily removable. The body of the lining zips in place; the collar is then attached to the collar of the jacket by an ingenious system whereby the underside of the corners of the collar feature pockets which the jacket's own collar slots into; this is then snapped in place, making the collar very secure indeed. The back of the collar is then secured in place with a loop and button, and the lining and collar piece in then further secured by the same arrangement by the shoulders of the jacket. This ensures that the lining and collar stay firmly in place during wear.

The jacket itself has been designed for function and warmth--as you'd expect from a garment that is lined in fur! The jacket has an elasticated hem all the way around to ensure a snug fit and eliminate drafts. The cuffs are closed by snaps, and the jacket is fastened with a heavy-duty plastic YKK zipper which moves beautifully fluidly. (The lining is secured by a similarly fluid YKK zipper). The front of the jacket features two handwarmer pockets that are lined in cotton drill, and the back features a modified sunburst pattern, as shown. The arms feature modified bi-swing set-ins allowing for freedom of movement. The jacket bottom is secured by double snaps underneath the zipper.

This is a beautiful, luxurious jacket that's in excellent condition.

*This jacket would work best for someone who is a 38R or a 40R depending on how you wish to layer. *I'm a 40, and this fits me well in the chest with a shirt on; it also fits fairly well, if a little snugly, with a sweater on underneath. (Although you won't need to wear a sweater with this, unless you wish to make national headlines as someone who died of heat exhaustion in a blizzard in Maine--the opossum lining makes this very comfortable and very warm!) I mention this as the chest measurement is deceptively large, owing both to the slightly "batwing" cut of the jacket at the underarms, and also the effect of the opossum lining.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2 (PLEASE SEE SIZING INFORMATION ABOVE)
Shoulder: Cut so that this slopes into the sleeve.
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 30 3/4
*
Asking just $175, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please note that I will be out of town until Thursday; please forgive any delays in responding to PMs!*


----------



## Congresspark

*Black Anglo American 406 glasses*

CLAIMED, PENDING PAYMENT

For sale or trade, a pair of black Anglo American 406 frames, size 45 021, in very good condition, currently with Rx lenses. I'll be glad to send a photo to anyone interested, but this is the model: 
https://angloamericanopticalltd.com/glasses/model-406/

$80 shipped in the continental US (or will consider trades for Harris, Donegal, cord or similar jackets 44R or 44L).


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

Where are all the smaller Trads? Quality stuff here.



gamma68 said:


> *Small Trad alert!
> *
> *VINTAGE VAN BOVEN 3/2 BROKEN BONE HARRIS TWEED *
> 
> 3/2 Harris Tweed sacks are getting harder to come by, particularly in smaller sizes. This one is from Van Boven, a haberdashery that continues to sell Trad wares in Ann Arbor, a stone's throw from the University of Michigan campus.
> 
> It features a wonderful broken bone pattern, predominantly gray cloth interwoven with sky blue. Two-button cuffs (very "Ivy Style"), single vent. Natural shoulders. Half lined, which makes it a nice choice for more temperate southern climates.
> 
> The union tag places this jacket circa 1968-76. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, lining tears or other flaws.
> 
> No size tag, please see measurements.
> 
> Shoulders: 17"
> Chest: 19.5"
> Sleeve: 23.25" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 29"
> 
> *Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. All offers considered, Trad brothers.



gamma68 said:


> *DONEGAL TWEED VEST
> Made in Ireland by Jimmy Hourihan of Dublin
> Tagged size XL
> *
> 100% wool. Charcoal with white and light gray flecks. Five-button front with two waist pockets. Fully lined. A stock reinforcement strip is sewn in behind the button holes. Rugged, warm, stylish...and in perfect condition. No holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements: chest 24.5", length 26.25"
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> 
> *BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS WHITE OCBD*
> 
> Must-iron, and most certainly made in the USA.
> 
> The staple of the Trad shirt lineup. The icon of Brooks Brothers wares. But unlike the ones BB offers today, this one has a chest pocket!
> 
> No size tag. Shirt is in excellent condition with no stains, holes, missing buttons or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements: neck 16.25", chest 21.75", sleeve 32.5"
> 
> *CLAIMED*
> 
> *WINDSOR HOUSE WOOL ARGYLE CARDIGAN*
> *Made in Nottingham, England
> Tagged size XXL*
> 
> A really handsome forest green cardigan with a tan/white argyle pattern and diagonal purple striping. Five-button front. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Measurements: chest 25.5", sleeve 34" (with cuffs rolled), length 28.5"
> 
> *Asking $22 CONUS*


----------



## CMDC

LL Bean Baxter State parka
Mid weight--fall or spring weather
Khaki with blue inner; hooded
Made in USA

Size L

$45 conus



















LL Bean Gore-Tex light weight jacket, hooded
Black color
Size M

$35 conus



















Lands End dark green moleskin pants
Out of my closet--worn no more than 5 times
Traditional fit
33 x 32
Flat front, no cuff

$30 conus


----------



## shinebox

*HSM Green Blazer 46L*

My loss is your gain. I lost 25 pounds so I am now selling off my clothes that no longer fit. This is a dark green blazer, branded Jack Nicklaus, it is likely 100% wool and made by Hart Marx. I know it was union made in the USA and of highest quality. Great shade of green. Fun to wear for the holidays with a red tie or Easter with yellow accents. But it is a dark enough green that you can wear it any time and not feel out of place.Tagged 46L with a classic single vent. 

I only sell items from my own pet and smoke free closet. This is not a thrift store item. In excellent used condition. I see no rips, stain, pulls tears, etc. Please feel free to ask questions. $45 shipped.

Measurements:
Shoulder 20.5"
Sleeve 25.5"
Pit to Pit 24.5"
Waist 22"
Length from top of collar 33"


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Very nice vintage JAB Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--dark olive w/striping
> Left hip pocket needs to be mended inside
> 
> Pit to pit 22.5
> Shoulder 19
> Length BOC 30.5
> Sleeve 25
> 
> $41 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers houndstooth sport coat
> 3 patch pockets (hip unflapped); single vent
> Made in USA
> 
> Pit to pit 22.5
> Shoulder 19.5
> Length BOC 30.5
> Sleeve 24.5
> 
> $41 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater--made in Scotland
> Size L
> 
> Pit to pit 23
> Sleeve 34
> Length 28
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pringle yellow cable knit sweater--may be unworn
> Made in Scotland
> Size S
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Sleeve 31.5
> Length 26.5
> 
> $29 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label trousers
> Dark chocolate flannel w/ side adjusters
> Pleated and cuffed
> Made in Italy
> 
> 36 waist / 27.5 inseam
> 
> $37 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Tattersall ocbd
> NWOT--I bought this new from Marshalls and took the tags off before realizing it was too small for me.
> Made in USA
> 
> 15.5 x 33
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Jacobs by Gitman Brothers Tattersall bd
> Made in USA
> 
> 16.5 x 33
> 
> $19 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barba Napoli spread collar dress shirt
> Made in Italia
> 
> 16.5 x 35
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers light cotton bd, long sleeve sport shirt
> Made in India
> Size XL
> 
> $20 conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers repp ties
> All Made in USA
> 
> L to R. 3.5, 3.5, 3.75, 3.75 inch width (Middle Two SOLD).


$12 conus each


----------



## CMDC

Two pair of the now extinct Made in USA Bills

Bills M2 khakis
35 x 30
Flat front, cuffed

$35 conus



















Bills M2 khakis--lighter weight than the original khaki
34 x 31
Flat front, cuffed

$35 conus



















Canali charcoal nailhead wool trousers
Made in Italy
38 x 32
Flat front, cuffed

$35 conus



















Baracuta for Van Heusen olive Harrington jacket
Tagged 42L
Pit to pit 22
Length 27
Sleeve 34.5

$45 conus


----------



## CMDC

Next up is a grey heavy wool polo coat in absolutely excellent condition--minimal if any wear. This was made for Raleigh's of DC which sold lots of tradly goods back in the day.

Tagged 39R

Pit to pit 21.5
Shoulder 18
Sleeve 25.5
Length BOC 41

$70 conus



















New with tags JPress slate blue cable knit lambswool sweater
Bought this on clearance with no returns and ended up being too small for me. Definitely runs small from the tagged L.

Pit to pit 20.5
Length 26
Sleeve 33

$42 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*MUSEUM QUALITY IVY STYLE DARTMOUTH COLLEGE "REUNION" JACKET!*



*CLASS of '56!*​
I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.

This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.

Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.

Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.

Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $79, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Marlon Brando's "On The Waterfront" Jacket*

*Marlon Brando's "On the Waterfront" Utility Jacket*​



​


Aero Leather have just re-released their version of Marlon Brando's jacket from "On The Waterfront", having found a British mill that was capable of recreating the look and feel of the cloth used in pre-WWII utility clothing.

Aero's jacket looks phenomenal, and, given Aero's reputation, will become THE reproduction of this iconic jacket. Unfortunately for most of us, the cost is close to $500; a perfectly fair price for a jacket of this quality, but still rather a lot for a wool utility jacket.

Luckily--at least for someone!--I have an alternative--a vintage Brando jacket!

This is one of those instances where you ignore the maker and concentrate on the jacket itself. Unlike Brando's jacket, which was just black and red buffalo check, this is cut from a lovely black, red, and dark navy blue buffalo check, which has the look of Brando's jacket, but with considerably more visual interest. This jacket has knit hem and cuffs and two front slash handwarmer pockets secured by snaps. True to its working heritage this jacket has been cut for ease of movement, with biswing pleating at the back and the front of the arms. The collar is designed to stay up to provide wind protection, and can be snapped into place at the throat. The front zipper is a lovely fluid YKK zipper. The interior of the sleeves is quilted for ease of putting the jacket on and taking it off; the body is lined in fleece. 

As is appropriate for a working jacket this has some minor blemishes; there's a very small snag hole by the arm pleating on the back, and some minor pilling on the lining. It could also use a dry-clean to freshen it up. It is, however, a wonderfully warm and good-looking jacket, that would be just at home in a local's diner in small-town Western PA as it would On The Waterfront.

*CLAIMED*

*Tagged a 40, and would fit 40R well; 38R with layering.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 35 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 (slopes into sleeve)
Length: 24 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a lot more jackets to list, so these now appear with significant price drops to move them from my closet to yours!  *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING * within the US; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*

1) CLASSIC Grey and Cream Herringbone Tweed 3/2 sack!*

Made by H. Oritsky, of Reading, PA., this is a classic 3/2 sack grey and cream herringbone tweed jacket--a true wardrobe staple. Half-canvassed and half-lined, this has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4





   

*
2) WONDERFUL Vintage Half-Norfolk in cord by OLD SCHOOL Abercrombie & Fitch*

Made by Abercrombie & Fitch back when it was a serious outdoors outfitters--they outfitted Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting expeditions, Charles Lindbergh for flying, and sold Hemingway the gun he used to kill himself--this is a lovely and very rare Half-Norfolk Jacket in wide-wale cord.

As with all products from the old-school Abercrombie & Fitch this jacket is extremely well-made, and designed fro use in the field, not just to look good in the office. As with all classic Half-Norfolk jackets this features a stitched half-belt at the back. The back above the belt features a box pleat for ease of movement--and more elegant lines than a biswing back when not needed for use--and the shoulders feature scalloped yoke. Below the half-belt is a single center vent.

True to its American roots this is cut as a true 3/2 sack jacket. It features four deep flapped bellows pockets on the front, all of which feature box pleats so that they can expand to accept shells, knives, or very small game animals. The buttons are all genuine shotshell buttons (the front buttons are from Remington 12 gauge shells, the cuff buttons from smaller gauges) and are likely original to the jacket. (Genuine shotshell buttons are becoming increasingly rare, despite their long tenure as being staples of the sporting Ivy wardrobe.) The pocket seams are all lapped for extra strength. The right hand lower front pocket features an internal ticket pocket.

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. The top half of the lining appears to be satin, chosen for ease of movement on and off. The bottom half appears to be a heavyweight cotton in a classic tartan pattern; this also appears under the flaps of the three front pockets.

This jacket was Made in the USA by Gordon of Philadelphia--this is signified by the rooster emblem on the locker loop. It carries the classic vintage Abercrombie & Fitch green and black label.

The cord of this jacket has some overall darkening and discolouration from age, but this simply gives it patina and adds to its appeal. This is a REAL hunting Half-Norfolk, not a costume. However, it could use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up, and so with the discolorartion this is in Very Good condition. As such, this is an absolute bargain at

just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2













     

*3) BEAUTIFUL English Cashmere Twill Blazer!*

Baron of Piccadilly used to be well-known for being the only store in Britain that routinely offered discounts of Barbour clothing. Not surprisingly, as well as being a Barbour stockist Baron also stocked many other wonderful items of clothing. This beautiful cashmere blazer is a good example. Likely dating from the early 1980s the cashmere of this jacket is seriously thick and soft, not the mall cashmere that's so widespread now. The cloth was loomed in Huddersfield, England, and is a wonderful twill weave.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting and beautifully narrow lapels this has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in England. It carries the classic Baron label. It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just

$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--this is a steal for an English cashmere blazer of this quality!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30





    

*4) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth Tweed. Horn buttons!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely houndstooth cloth in slate and cream with a dark red windowpane overcheck this lovely jacket by Southwick is half-canvassed and fully lined. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has a single center vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Made in the USA, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

just $35, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/5





     

*5) Basketweave Tweed with Patch Pockets!*

A lovely, sturdy tweed in a heathery grey and cream basketweave with lovely subtle chestnut brown accents, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It features two patch pockets with flaps; these are surrounded by lapped seams. It has a single center vent and four button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32





    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from H.A. & E. Smith of Bermuda!*

H.A. & E. Smith was established on Bermuda in 1889. Together with Trimingham's and The English Sports Shop it was the third main upscale clothing store on Bermuda, boasting at one time that it had the widest selection of cashmere sweaters anywhere in the Western hemisphere.

Smith's closed in 2001, but you can still find examples of its wares that show clearly why it so famous for the quality of its clothing--and this Harris Tweed jacket is one example.

Made in England for Smith's, this jacket is cut from an absolutely beautiful and extremely rare bold plaid Harris Tweed in a wonderful medly of autumnal brackens, russets, chestnut browns and dark moss green. Cut as a contemporary two button front jacket it has subtle darts and the utterly correct and traditional British single button cuff. The buttons are, of course, metal shanked and leather covered football buttons. This has a single center vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It also carries the classic 1960s label announcing that this is "All Wool" and "Made in England" , as well as the classic Harris Tweed orb label and a wonderful vintage Smith's label.

I'm conservative in rating vintage items, so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--and is absolutely beautiful!

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30









   

*7) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2





     

*8) LANGROCK 3/2 sack Lightweight Navy Blazer*

Langrock was THE purveyor of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and near the end of its life was running adverts announcing that it was the only store in America that still exclusively focused on the Ivy Look.

This is a classic Langrock jacket. Perfect for the summer or the warmer days of Spring and Fall this is cut from a lightweight wool. It is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has a very small smudge on the hem at the front, which wil likely come out with dry cleaning, but as such this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $29, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*9) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Madison" jacket in SIlk, Linen, and Wool.*

This is lovely! A recent offering by Brooks Brothers in their "Madison" cut, this beautiful jacket is cut from E. Thomas cloth that's a blend of 40% silk, 35% linen, and 25% wool, with a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway do full justice to the cloth, being a dove grey and cream broken bone herringbone weave with an overcheck in sky blue and Royal blue.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts and a single center vent. It appears fully canvassed and is fully lined, with pick stitching throughout the lining. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer
*
Tagged a 48R, this measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+2 1/8)
SHoulder: 21
Length: 31







     

*10) WONDERFUL Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket, Made in England for Archie Brown, Bermuda*

Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned retailer at a very good price indeed! *Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2







      


*
11) Brooks Brothers Heathery Herringbone Jacket*

At first sight this presents as a dark grey herringbone jacket, but closer inspection shows that this is cut from a miniature herringbone in charcoal grey and brown with moss greens and sky blues heathered in for a lovely complex and beautiful cloth. This is a contemporary two button models with subtle darts; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



     

*12) MTM Guncheck Jacket by Coriolan of Paris*

Located in Paris 6 Coriolan of Paris have been tailors for half a century. This lovely jacket was made on the premises in Paris, and shows the English influence on Coriolan's tailoring. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from cloth in a guncheck pattern that's a mixture of russets, taupes, and moss greens. It has an English three button front, twin vents, and finished four button cuffs. This retains its full set of spare buttons. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





   

*13) HAND TAILORED Hickey Freeman American Hacking jacket
*
This is a truly beautiful jacket! Hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman, this is the "Edwards" model which is cut as an American Hacking Jacket; it has the three button front of a standard English hacking jacket, but the top button is rolled over, Ivy-style. It is darted, as is correct for an English hacking jacket, and has twin vents. It also has four button cuffs. It is fully lined in Hickey Freeman's signature lining, and it is also fully canvassed.

The tweed itself is lovely; a dark autumnal medley of burnished chestnut, peat black, and bark brown in a classic glen plaid pattern. It was Union Made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $35, or offer--a bargain for a jacket hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman!

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



     

*14) WONDERFUL! Classic 3/2 sack in grey herringbone tweed with overchecking by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton*

H. Freeman is one of the great classic American clothiers, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five bastions of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and so a jacket that carries the labels of both has impeccable tradly provenance!

And this jacket fully lives up to its heritage. At first sight this presents as a classic herringbone tweed, but closer inspection reveals that this has a very subtle overchecking in turquoise, burn orange, and sepia brown, making this a truly beautiful tweed. It is cut as a classic American 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also features a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders. It has four button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4





    

*15) Classic Barleycorn Harris Tweed *

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn Harris tweed in brown and cream this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that go so well with Harris Tweed. This has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling from storage is in excellent condition.

Asking just $29

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31





   

*16) STUNNING! Corneliani for Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Italy by Corneliani for Ralph Lauren's Polo Blue Label line (not to be confused with the regular Polo line) this is cut from exceptionally soft wool that feels almost like cashmere. It is cut as a high-lapel 3/2 jacket, although this is not a sack as it is subtly darted, as you'd expect from Corneliani. It features the desirable and rare patch and flapped pockets on the front, and has four-button cuffs.

The patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderful--a beautiful subtle Glen Plaid in a melange of dark moss greens, bark browns, and blacks, with a gorgeous and extremely subtle window-pane overcheck i Imperial Purple, this is a wonderfully sophisticated tweed. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the basting of the two front exterior pockets is still fully intact!

*Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 42L. This measures: *

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31





    https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC08007_zps5kveuqhu.jpg.html    

*17) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*18) WONDERFUL Vintage Plaid 3/2 sack from Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely wonderful, simply packed with all of the features that you'd want in an Ivy jacket! The cloth that this is cut from is absolutely lovely, being a bolder Glen Plaid with overchecking in shades of russet and forest green. The cut does full justice to the beauty of the cloth, being a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is fully canvassed and half lined. It features lapped seams along the arms and across the shoulders, as well as down the centre back; this seam culminates in a hook vent. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label, and was Union Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (as I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, and this has a very small and very faded blemish on one cuff, as shown!) and a bargain at just $29

*Tagged 41 (vintage), measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2







     

*
19) Trimingham's of Bermuda Classic LIGHTWEIGHT Navy Blazer*

Trimingham's of Bermuda was founded in 1842, and closed in 2005. It was Bermuda's most famous and upscale store, and was a firm favourite among the Ivy set that vacationed in Bermuda or took cruises that stopped off there. Like The English Sports Shop of Bermuda it specialized in traditional British and Ivy clothing, and this blazer is a lovely example of its wares. Cut from a very lightweight cloth that's a wool-poly blend--although this just feels like very lightweight wool to the touch--this is a standard two button front jacket with darting and a centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and carries Trimingham's signature brass "ship" buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is in excellent condition except for a small strip of residue on the shoulder from where some fool attached a strip of masking tape to use as a price-tag! This will readily come out with dry-cleaning, however. 
*
This is a true bargain at just $22.

Tagged 40L. Measures: 
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31



   

*20) GORGEOUS Classic Forest Green 3/2 sack flannel blazer by Corbin*

The forest green 3/2 sack blazer is a true Ivy classic, and one that is rarely seen anymore--which is why I'm so pleased to be able to offer this one today! Cut from a wonderful lighter midweight flannel this beautiful jacket is packed with all of the Tradly desiderata. It has a lovely lapel roll, flapped patch pockets, and a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are Corbin's own signature buttons, and so are original to the jacket. It has very natural shoulders--Corbin, after all, are so proud of their natural shoulders that they had a "Natural Shoulder" line of pants!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA by one of the great Trad clothiers, and, apart from a slight mark in the lining, as shown, is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a truly rare classic, and so is a bargain at just $35 or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



      

*
21) GORGEOUS Double-Breasted Blazer by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lighter-weight light navy wool cloth that's perfect for wearing in the warmer days of Spring and Summer this lovely double-breasted blazer by Corbin has a 6 - 1 front button configuration and classic peak lapels. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs--all of the buttosn are Corbin's signature buttons, and are original to the jacket. This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would be perfect for garden parties or for your nephew's graduation from Princeton! This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, of the the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age in Princeton.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*22) LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8





     

*23) GORGEOUS Brown Flecked Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is absolutely beautful! Cut from a rich dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed that's flecked throughout with the colours of a Scottish countryside--moss green, rosehip orange, gorse yellow, loch blue, berry red--this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are a wonderful complement to Harris Tweed... and these are a lovely shade of burnished chestnut.

This lovely jacket was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $32

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 7/8





   

*24) PURE SILK Armani Jacket. MADE IN ITALY!*

Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at

just $29, or offer--likely around 1/25th of what it cost new!

*Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2



     

*25) LOVELY Bespoke Jacket--smaller size, surgeons' cuffs.*

This is a lovely bespoke jacket! Cut from a beautiful dark petrol blue midweight wool cloth this is a contemporary two-button front model with darting for shape. It has twin vents, a signature lining designed to match the lovely colour of the jacket, and two-button cuffs--these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has a lovely narrow lapel. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*26) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

A lovely classic Harris Tweed jacket in cream, brown and grey basketweave, this is a two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features clasic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. It has a small blemish in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*27) LARGER SIZE! BEAUTIFUL Harry Ballot of Princeton Guncheck Tweed.*

Made for Harry Ballot of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this lovely guncheck jacket has a russet windowpane overchecking a base pattern in a medley of forest greens and peat black on an autumnal brown base. Cut as a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





 

*28) GORGEOUS! Corneliani for Polo Blue Label Navy Blue Flannel Blazer*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Italy by Corneliani, this beautiful jacket is cut from a lovely soft and luxurious flannel. Elegantly cut as a two-button front jacket with slightly narrow lapels that flow beautifully into the front of the jacket; the placket and the lapels feature an abundance of pick stitching. This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a twin vent. It has four button cuffs. The buttons are all Polo Blue Lapel signature buttons, featuring a crown and the RL monogram. This jacket is extremely luxurious, absolutely beautiful, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $50, or offer--an absolute steal for a jacket of this quality!

Tagged 44L. Measures smaller*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32



      

*29) NWT Swedish Double Breasted Blazer. Buttons by Sporrongs of Sweden!*

A lovely classic navy double-breasted blazer cut from mid-weight wool this features a 6 by 2 front closure, peak lapels, and a twin vent. The brass buttons are made by Sporrongs of Sweden, a company that has been making medals, insignia, and small metal items such as buttons since the C17th, and which currently hols the Royal Warrant to supply these items to the King of Sweden. This jacket lacks sleeve buttons. It is fully lined, and NWT--hence it is in excellent condition. It was Made in Sweden.
*
Asking just $27

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



       

*30) Bespoke Navy Blazer with Spectacular Lining!*

This is a lovely blazer that it clearly bespoke. Cut as a contemporary two button front model with darting, this is cut from lighter mid-weight wool. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful swirling iridescent pink paisley! This has a single center vent, and the heraldic buttons are all solid brass. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



  

*31) Bespoke Grey Blazer--ideal for summer!*

While this is possibly (likely) an orphan jacket, this is both sufficiently light-coloured and sufficiently solid-coloured that it could do very well as a summer blazer with the addition of blonde horn buttons... and given that I am asking *merely $20 *for this, shipped in the USA, this could be a very nice jacket indeed for minimal cost!

Union Made in the USA in 2006 this is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single enter vent. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. This is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and cut from a lovely lighter-weight cool, making this ideal for conversion to a summer blazer. It is twin vented and features an abundance of pick stitching in the lining, on the lapels, and around the external pockets.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC07939_zps2ptxp8zy.jpg.html



  

*
32) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers Vintage 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from wonderfully luxurious heavier medium-weight flannel cloth in classic dark navy blue, this blazer is a true GRAIL item--a Brooks Brothers flannel navy blazer with a 3/2 lapel roll! Although this has the traditional 3/2 lapel roll note that this is not a sack jacket, for it features subtle darts. The reason for this Brooks anomaly simple--this blazer was made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, which was aimed at younger men just starting their relationship with Brooks Brothers (hence, "Brooksgate" being the gateway to Brooks Brothers). Since younger men (at least when this jacket was made..) have not yet acquired the girth that might be needed to make a sack fit well without needing side seam alterations to taper it this jacket is darted for a sleeker fit.... although the 3/2 lapel is still present to introduce the Brooksgate customers to its elegance.

In addition to have a 3/2 lapel--with, here, a beautiful roll--this blazer also has the classic two button cuffs, and the highly desirable flapped patch pockets. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" buttons (no longer produced) and so are original to this jacket. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, for this wonderful jacket!

Tagged (vintage) 41L. Measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*33) GRAIL!! Langrock Navy Blazer*

Together with Norman Hilton and Chipp Langrock of Princeton was primarily responsible for both developing and popularizing the "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style", and near the end of its life Langrock continued to run adverts proudly boasting that it was the ONLY remaining store in American that truly exemplified the American Look, by which it meant Ivy Style. So famous is Langrock that even its labels are becoming collectible, and so I'm very pleased to offer this wonderful classic navy blazer from the mothership of Ivy Style.

This blazer is also unusual, in that it is not a 3/2 sack, but instead a two button contemporary model with darting. It is cut from a lovely navy hopsack cloth--which turns out to be a blend of wool and polyester. This is not that surprising, though, since the polyester of the 1960s and early 1970s was NOT the polyester of today, but was woven so that it came very, very close to feeling just like wool--you wouldn't be able to tell that this was a blended fabric unless you knew. This jacket has a single center vent, is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has very natural shoulders, and red piping around the perimeter of the lining for added flair. It also features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, as well as heraldic buttons that were made by Waterbury of Conn.--a company founded in 1812 and the premier suppliers of stamped brass buttons in the United States. When Grant met Lee at the Appomattox Courthouse, both men were wearing Waterbury buttons on their uniforms!

*This jacket is in excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*MAJOR PRICE DROPS!*

*34) GORGEOUS Norman Hilton Classic 3/2 sack Herringbone Bespoke Tweed with working cuffs!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Norman joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted. Norman Hilton continued to make clothes with the Ivy League look into the 1990s.... and beyond, for his son, Nick Hilton, has taken up the tradition and now has a store in Princeton, like his father before him.

This jacket was the property of Dr. Tim Hosea, Harvard graduate and physician to the US Rowing team. Hosea was known for his professorial Ivy elegance, having his suits and jackets tailored primarily by Hilton, and Winston of New York. This jacket is a true beauty, being a classic grey and cream herringbone mid-weight tweed cut as a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It was bespoke, and so has lots of handwork throughout; it is also fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four cuff buttons, all of which are fully functional as surgeon's cuffs--appropriately enough given the original owner's profession! The buttonholes, by the way, were hand-stitched in Linden, NJ, which is where Hilton made his Ivy clothing. This jacket has has a single hook vent. It was, of course, made in the USA--just down the road from Princeton, in Linden. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33





    

*35) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey and chestnut brown herringbone.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed jacket in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*36) WONDERFUL Classic Harris Tweed with Patch Pockets from PBM, sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

PMB--Pincus Bros Maxwell--was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia, hence the Liberty Bell on their labels. This jacket was made by PBM for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.

Pennington found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Made from a beautiful and increasingly rare basketweave in shades of grey, cream, and brown Harris Tweed cloth this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front with darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are a lovely light chestnut leather, with meta shanks, as is proper for Harris Tweed. This jacket also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It was, of course, Made in the USA--in Philadelphia!--and it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 17 3/4
Length: 30







     

*37) Lovely Brooks Brothers Jacket in Silk-Wool Blend with overchecking*

This is a lovely recent jacket from Brooks Brothers! Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a silk-wool blend in a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn weave with subtle overchecking in seafoam green, blue, berry red, and burnt orange. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center rear vent. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition except for a small ink mark on the lining under the interior pocket, as shown. This is a bargain at

just $32, or offer.

*Tagged 45L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 32







      

*38) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed Jacket in dark charcoal basketwea*ve

This is lovely! Although this jacket initially presents as a classic dark charcoal basketweave tweed jacket closer examination reveals that the dark charcoal grey is interwoven with wonderfully vibrant Royal Blue, with the occasional flecks of damson and moss green heathered in, making this a wonderfully complex tweed indeed! It is cut as a standard two button front jacket, with a single center vent. It is fully lined, and was Made in the USA. This is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 23 5/8
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 3/4





   

*39) RARE Vintage Cashmere Two Button Sack Jacket *

This is absolutely lovely! This jacket was sold by Hess's Department store of Allentown, Pa.. Hess's was one of the great American stores, being founded in 1897 and having several notable firsts. It was, for example, the first Department store to sell pure gold over the counter in 1974 when the sale of bullion was legalized, and the first store to carry the controversial "monokini"--a bikini without the top. They failed to sell even one. Hess is also known for its HUGE sign--the largest store sign outside New York City at the time--which weighed 8 tons and was 45 feet tall. Hess's acquired its name in 1968--when it changed from Hess Brothers--and so given this, the Union label, and the narrow lapels, this jacket was likely made in 1968 or 1969.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere, and not the thin mall stuff that's so common today, but the thick and luxurious cashmere of the 1960s that established this cloth as a true luxury item. The colourway and patterning of this jacket are beautifully late 1960s, being a mix of old gold and black with iridescent green thread woven throughout--although the effect is more conservative and classic than this description indicates!

Cut as a rare two button sack this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features slanted hacking pockets and a twin vent, as well as two button cuffs. It features lovely late 1960s "down notch" narrow lapels! It has all of its original buttons intact, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--only because I am conservative in rating vintage pieces. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer, for a lovely and rare cashmere two button sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





     

*40) CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed is a wonderful basketweave in autumnal and winter browns, creams, and peat blacks! Cut as a contemporary two button model this is darted, half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, and this was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from some slight rumpling from storage, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is

just $29, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*41) Vintage 1960s 3/2 sack Jacket*

This is a lovely classic vintage 3/2 sack from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! Cut from a quintessentially 1960s dark green and brown wool cloth with vertical striping this has lovely narrow lapels and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It is half canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at

just $25, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
42) GRAIL! VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*

Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.

Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.

By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.

A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.

THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!

The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at

just* $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





         

*
43) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at

just *$25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





     

*
44) GRAIL! 1954 Southwick Tweed, made for The Andover Shop, Mass.!*

This is a wonderful jacket, with a wonderful provenance!

The Andover Shop was founded in 1948 in Andover, Mass., with an eye to selling traditional American clothing to the clientele of nearby Philips Academy. (A second shop was opened in 1953, by Harvard--for obvious reasons.) They also make bespoke and offer MTM clothing--like this wonderful jacket, which was made by Southwick and completed on 21st October, 1954.

Despite being over 60 years old this jacket could easily pass as being one made in the 1990s, and carefully looked after. (Note that from my perspective a jacket made in the 1990s is something that's fairly recent!) It's in absolutely excellent condition--as you'd expect, since someone who buys bespoke at The Andover Shop is likely to be someone who cares about clothes, and looks after them; and well-made tweeds repay care with considerable longevity!

And this jacket is wonderful. The tweed is absolutely beautiful. At first sight, it appears to be a dark brown herringbone with vertical striping in rich dark chestnut. However, closer examination reveals that the tweed consists of herringbone striping with the differing diagonals both different lengths and separated by the vertical striping--a lovely, classic, yet rare tweed.

Cut as a sack--undarted--as you'd expect from The Andover Shop, this is not a 3/2 jacket. Instead, it has a three button front with just the HINT of a lapel roll at the top button. It has two button cuffs, period-correct narrow lapels, a lapped central seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a beautiful yellow lining with red and Royal blue neats. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

Asking just $49, or offer--a steal for a jacket of this beauty, quality, and with this provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2









   

*45) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.

*Just $24, or offer.

Tagged 40S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29





     

*46) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at

just $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*47) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at

just $45, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*48) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.

This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4





   

*49) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4





    

*50) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 24 3/4





    

*51) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*52) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*

At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $25, or offer.

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





  

*53) PURE CASHMERE Tweed Jacket in RARE LARGER SIZE! Made in Italy.*

Cut from pure cashmere in light brown broken bone herringbone--and so exceptionally soft and luxurious--this lovely jacket is a contemporary three button front model with darting. It has twin vents, is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in Italy. It features kissing buttons on the sleeves. It has some loose stitching in the lining at one vent, but this will be re[paired before shipping. Otherwise, it is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE BULLOCK & JONES CASHMERE ARGYLE SWEATER
Tagged size 40, made in England*

Navy with cream, gray and maroon. Excellent condition with no stains, snags, holes. Clean and ready to wear.

Just a tad small for me, or it would _never _leave my closet.

Measures 21.5" pit to pit, 32.5" sleeve (cuff unrolled), 25" length.

*Asking $22 CONUS*


----------



## Ekphrastic

Hey, folks. I bought a vintage LL Bean shawl-collar sweater on eBay, and the measurements were way off. (It's a _vintage_ medium.) Here's the photo, taken from the eBay listing:









The chest is about 20.5", and the sleeves are about 23" from the shoulder. The length (from the top of the collar, sorry--this is from memory, because, when I pulled it out of the box, I quickly double-checked the seller's measurements) is about 27", if I remember correctly.

Cool sweater--it's the old 85/15 wool/nylon mix (like the better version of the Norwegian sweater). The best part about it for me is the button--it's an old leather-wrapped button, like on a good tweed jacket. It's woven from a mixture of bight red and darker maroon, giving it a nice medium-red effect. (Read: I'd feel okay wearing this outside of the Christmas season.)

The seller advertised it as deadstock vintage; I'm not enough of an expert on vintage clothing to know that, but it looks NOS to me. $35.00, shipping included, OBO.


----------



## TweedyDon

CLAIMED! The Maus and Hoffman bowtie, the J. Press tie, the Drakes tie, and the A&E Smith tie. Thank you!


----------



## TweedyDon

*38 CLASSIC SUITS!*

*I have some wonderful classic suits to pass on today, including some beauties from Norman Hilton, Polo Blue Label by Corneliani, Brooks Brothers--including a vintage flannel 3/2 sack!--Southwick, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Norman Hilton Flannel suit*

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Normal Hilton joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted.

Norman Hilton clothes were absolutely first quality, and this wonderful suit shows why. Made in the factory at Linden, NJ, this is cut from a beautifully soft wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape in a classic grey with both pin and chalk striping. Even at first glance it is obvious that this is a very beautiful and well-made suit indeed! Cut as a rare two-button sack, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made expressly for (the now defunct) Marshall Fields, back when Marshall Field's was a very upscale store indeed.

It is in absolutely excellent condition,and was, of course Union Made in the USA--in Linden, NJ!

*Asking just $95, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1) with a 1 3/4" cuff.





  
*

2) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in grey pinstripe.

H. Freeman is one of the premier traditional suit makers in America, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, so this suit has a wonderfully classic provenance!

Cut as a traditional Ivy 3/2 sack from a classic grey pinstripe wool cloth, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and very natural shoulder--as you would expect from H. Freeman's "Naturalaire" line! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union Made in Philadelphia, USA.

This suit has a very small snag hold on one cuff, as shown--this could readily be repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged (vintage) 44. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





       

3) Classic Dark Grey pinstipe Gold Trumpeteer by Hart, Shaffner, Marx

A lovely classic charcoal grey pinstripe suit in a contemporary two button cut with subtle darting, this is the top of the line for HSM--the Gold Trumpeteer. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful suit has a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



    

4) Austin Reed suit. Traditional British Styling, Made in the USA.

Designed in the UK, this lovely suit has a fully functional ticket pocket and a twin vent--as you'd expect from a UK styled suit! The trousers also lack belt loops, featuring instead side adjusters, for a sleeker, more fitted silhouette. This suit is cut from a lovely light grey wool cloth with traditional (for Britain) and subtle windowpane overchecking in light brown, sky blue, and berry red. It is half canvassed and half lined. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. IUt was Made in the USA. The left sleeve's lining at the cuff has a minor repair; this could use some minor attention as the stitching wasn't the best, but this can't be seen when worn. However, because of this this suit is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 28 1/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2 3/4)





    

5) Charcoal Flannel Suit, for Roots.

This is a beautiful, classic suit made for Roots, the upscale store of New Jersey that used to carry a lot of tradly garments. Cut from a medium weight wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape, this is a contemporary suit with a two button front and subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features four button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer--a steal for a flannel suit of this quality!

Measurements: 

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.





  

6) H. Oritsky pinstripe suit for Sal's Custom Tailors of Princeton Junction.

H. Oritsky was known as the "natural shoulder company" because of the Ivy style of the natural shoulder that it adhered to; it also made a lot of O'Connell's own-label suits. This is a lovely contemporary two button from suit, cut from a classic dark grey pinstripe wool cloth; the pinstriping is in alternating stripes of red and blue with cream. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, has very natural shoulders, a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It was Union Made in Reading, PA, USA. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and so a bargain at just $60, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31, with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

7) Southwick for Paul Stuart.

A lovely, classic grey suit by Southwick for Paul Stuart, this is a contemporary model with a two button front and subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent, as well as natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It has had a small repair to the seam on the left lapel, but this can only really be seen if you're looking for it! As such, it's in Very Good condition, and so just $50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 17
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



   

8) GORGEOUS Hickey-Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton flannel suit with overchecking!

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully thick and luxurious flannel, the colourway and patterning of this suit are wonderful--a very very dark grey base with extremely subtle windowpane overchecking in dark chestnut; this is a truly beautiful suit, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice!

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--indeed, it has just the hint of one at the top button--this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is Hickey-Freeman's "Canturbury" model, and has four buttons cuffs and a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

just $75, or offer--a genuine bargain for a 3/2 sack flannel suit of this quality!

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 14
Inseam: 32 (+2 1/2)





  

9) Princeton Clothing Company grey 3/2 sack suit

A lovely slate blue-grey lighter-weight suit in the classic Ivy Style 3/2 sack cut from The Princeton Clothing Company of Princeton, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, natural shoulders, and a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 (+3)





   

10) J. Press "Presstige" lighter weight grey 3/2 sack suit

A listing of classic suits wouldn't be complete without an offering from J. Press! From Press's "Presstige" line this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. Cut from a lighter-weight wool cloth in classic grey, it is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center hook vent. It has three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+3)





    


11) ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Label Suit by Corneliani

This is absolutely gorgeous! Not to be confused with the standard Polo line, Ralph Lauren's Polo Blue Label is Made in Italy by Corneliani, and has all the quality that you'd expect from clothing tailored there.

This suit is absolutely gorgeous.

Cut from Super 100's virgin wool cloth in a beautiful Glen Plaid in a medley of browns, brackens, and chestnuts, this features peak lapels and a three button front. As befits the formality of its lapels the jacket is unvented--in Flusser-approved style!--half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a functional ticket pocket, which is still partly basted shut. The lapels and the placket feature pick stitching. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit is in beautiful condition, except for a small weave flaw on the back shoulder, as shown; this was only noticed by me when I was measuring the shoulders are so payng close attention to that area, and was likely there since new. Otherwise, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition. It was Made in Italy.

Asking just $65, or offer--a steal for a Corneliani suit!

Tagged 48R; measures:

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 20 3/4
Inseam: 27 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.







        

12) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks CLASSIC 3/2 sack in charcoal with overchecking

Forget the current iteration of Jos. A Banks--that's Hyde, while this is Jeykll!

The days when Jos. A. Banks rivaled and often surpassed Brooks are gone, but the older Banks pieces carrying the red label--like this one--or the even older black script label are easily a match for Brooks' old-school "Makers" line, and are much better quality than much of contemporary Brooks today.

This suit is no exception to that rule, being a classic 3/2 sack in the true Ivy fashion. It's also wonderfully unusual in that while it presents initially as a standard charcoal suit with conservative cream pinstriping, closer examination reveals that it also has horizontal pinstripes in dark berry red, giving it on close inspection a lovely British windowpane appearance. It is half-canvassed and half-lined; it has a single centre vent and the traditional two button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. You could easily mistake this for being a Brooks or Press, and it's in excellent condition. A steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 3/4, with 1 1/2" cuffs (+0).





    

13) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack grey pinstripe in flannel!

The grey pinstripe suit is a wardrobe staple, and the 3/2 sack version is the Ivy wardrobe staple--so if you don't have one yet, now's your chance!

This was made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton. It is cut from a wonderful mid-weight grey pinstripe flannel with a beautiful hand and drape. It is a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $65--a bargain for a 3/2 sack in flannel from one of the premier American suit makers!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 7/8
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    


14) Classic Contemporary British Suit!

This is lovely! Made for the British retailer Marks & Spencer's "Autograph" line, this is cut as a traditional British suit from classic grey wool cloth with subtle chestnut chalkstriping. It features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin rear vents, a two button front with darting, and two button cuffs with finished buttonholes. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is fully lined in a complementary patterned lining. The trosuers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the UK, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 44S, this measures smaller:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+2)





    


15) Sidi Double Breasted Suit made for Selfridges of London

Made in Italy by Sidi for Selfridge's of London--whose flagship store on Oxford Street was opened in 1909, and is the second largest store in the UK--this is a lovely example of a classic double-breasted suit. Cut from a lighter-weight wool cloth in dark navy Glen Plaid with a beautiful complementary chestnut and Royal Blue overcheck this lovely jacket features peak lapels and a twin vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a 4 by 2 front closure. The lapels and placket feature pick stitching. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed. This is in excellent condition!

Asking just $50.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 32 3/4 (+1 1/4)







    

16) Contemporary Brooks Brothers charcoal grey suit.

Another wardrobe classic, this is a contemporary charcoal grey suit with a two button closure and darting. Union made in the USA, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





     

17) H. Freeman charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton 

This is wonderful!! A classic 3/2 sack in charcoal pinstripe made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. The pinstriping on this is beautioful; alternating stripes of cream, and then intertwined red and blue, which gives a purple impression at first sight--please see the close-up! It has four button cuffs, very natural shoulders, and a single center vent. ALthough this is a true 3/2 sack it has a very high lapel roll! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer.

Tagged 38R. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.





  

18) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart "Classic" suit in Glen Plaid

A beautiful suit cut from mid-weight cloth in a classic cream and white Glen Plaid pattern with a complementary windowpane overcheck in berry red this is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is both fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.



     

19) CLASSIC Grey Pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Corbin

Corbin is one of the great American clothiers, and this lovely suit shows why! Cut from mid-weight wool cloth in grey with taupe-cream pinstriping, this is a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--just a hint of a curl to indicate that this is not a three button jacket. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features three button cuffs. It has natural shoulders and a single center vent. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. Please note that this appears to have been taken in along the back center seam by about 1/4"; this does not affect either the appearance or wear when worn, but does mean that this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $45. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2(+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.



      

20) GRAIL! Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Double Breasted Suit in Grey Flannel

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully heavy and luxurious flannel with a terrific hand and drape, this suit shows why Ralph Lauren rose to prominence for his English-inspired tailoring--and why Norman Hilton broke with him, for this is very much an Anglo-inspired jacket, rather than one that follows the American Ivy League Style. The cloth is wonderful, and the cut of this jacket does full justice to it. Cut as a classic double breasted jacket with a six button front and two button closure, this features peak lapels and twin vents; it is also darted.. It is fully canvassed and fully lined; the trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is the sort of suit that a former RAF officer would wear to a country house weekend after the War!

This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $75, or offer, for this beauty.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



     

21) Vintage "Devonshire" Glen Plaid suit 

A lovely and unusual suit in a glen plaid that's a medly of brown earth tones with Royal blue overchecking, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (I am always conservative rating vintage items!), and is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17
Inseam: 30 (+0) with 1 3/4" cuff.





   

22) Ermenigildo Zegna Double Breasted Suit

This is absolutely beautiful! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this cut from a beautiful Zegna cloth that's a complex weave of charcoal grey and Royal blue, presenting as mid-grey on first appearence and only revealing the blue tones on close inspection. This is then accented with pinstriping in cream and tan, for a truly sophisticated cloth, as befits a Zegna suit.

The cut of the suit does full justice to the cloth; it is a classic double-breasted suit with a 6/2 button configuration. The peak lapels and placket are accented with pick stitching throughout. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and it has three button cuffs with finished buttonholes. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuffs.





     

23) H. Freeman 3/2 mid-grey sack suit with narrow pinstriping

Another lovely classic suit from H. Freeman, this is a classic 3/2 sack in mid-grey with narrow cream pinstriping. It has a very high lapel roll, but the curve at the top buttonhole is lovely and liquid, showing this to be a true 3/2 jacket. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition; it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition! It has very natural shoulders. It was Union made in Philadelphia, USA.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but measures closer to a 44R:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 25 (+3)





    

24) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" Double Breasted Suit

This is absolutely beautiful, as befits Brooks Brothers' top of the line "Golden Fleece" offerings! This is a beautiful double-breasted suit with a 6 button front and two button closure. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is ventless, in Flusser approved fashion, and features two button cuffs and beautiful peak lapels. The cloth is a lovely lighter-weight wool in midnight blue with cream pinstriping. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition; there is some *very* minor pilling on the interior of the lapels, which will vanish with its first dry clean and could never been seen when worn.

Asking just $65, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

25) Brooks Brothers "Makers" Classic Grey Suit in All-Season Flannel

A beautiful, classic, contemporary two-button front jacket with subtle darting by Brooks Brothers "Makers" line, this is cut from all-season dark grey flannel with a wonderful hand and drape. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This suit is in excellent condition, except for some very minor surface blemishes on the jacket, as shown--these will likely brush off, but will certainly come out with dry cleaning with ease. This was Made in the USA.

Given the usual cost of all-season flannel suits in this standard colour, this suit is a bargain at just $65, or offer.


Tagged 44R; measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31

Waist: 19 3/4
Inseam: 26 1/2 (+2)





  

26) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Armani Double Breasted Suit. Made in Italy!

Dating from the time when Armani was King, this beautiful double-breasted suit shows just why his garments--the real ones, from the main line Made in Italy, rather than all of the diffusion lines that followed--were so desirable. Made in Italy--as it should be--this is cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight dark, dark grey cloth that's accented by roped cream chalk striping. It has peak lapels, jetted front pockets, and a 4 button front with a single button closure. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The trousers are cuffed and feature box pleats on the front.

This suit is classic Armani from its heyday, and in is Very Good/Excellent condition--it's only slightly rmnpled from storage, which will be fixed with a dry clean, and has had a small repair to the lining, as shown.

This is lovely, and a bargain at just $50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 16
Inseam: 33 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



     

27) Palm Beach suit in glen plaid.

The patterning and colourway of this suit are lovely; a light brown based glen plaid with striping in burnt orange, chestnut, and sky blue. Cut as contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and features its original period-correct buttons. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition, only because the zipper is a little tight!

Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)





   


28) H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in classic charcoal grey with pinstriping for The English Shop of Princeton

This is a true beauty! Made by the esteemed firm of H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. It is cut from dark grey wool cloth with classic pinstriping and a lovely hand and drape. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $60, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4 
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

Please note: This is a SUIT, and NOT an odd jacket; my apologies for omitting the picture with the trousers!





  

THREE PIECE SUITS

A three-piece suit should be at the centerpiece of every classic wardrobe, but, alas, they are becoming increasingly rare. So I'm very pleased to be able to offer six beautiful three-piece suits today--including a NWOT Zegna cloth grey pinstripe in cashmere and wool, a 1956 tweed three-piece with reversible vest, a gorgeous and classic Southwick navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, and more!

[B29) GRAIL! NWOT Grey Pinstripe, Handtailored in Italy from Zegna cashmere & wool cloth.

This is absolutely gorgeous! Tailored from beautiful Zegna cashmere-wool cloth in classic grey with a cream pinstripe this beautiful and rare three piece suit was hand tailored in Italy. The jacket is cut with a three button front--although this is far more of a British-inspired traditional three-button jacket than a fashion-forward approach--and subtle darting. It has four button cuffs with kissing buttons, and a twin vent--another nod to its British styling. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in Bemberg. The vest has a five button front and two functional lower front pockets--these are both still basted shut. It has a waist adjuster at the rear. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed.

This beautiful suit is NEW, WITHOUT TAGS. It even comes complete with its original hanger! As such, it is in absolutely perfect condition.

Asking just $115, or offer--likely around 10% of its original retail!

This is tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 34 1/2 (+3)

Vest width: 20 1/4
Length: 27







         

30) 1956 3/2 Sack Tweed Three Piece Suit with Reversible Vest! 

I have full provenance on this suit! It was purchased in 1956 in Scranton, PA for a graduating High School senior before he headed off to Princeton University; it was in his possession for the rest of his life, carefully stored in a cedar closet once he graduated from Princeton.

That this suit is now over 60 years old is a testament to how well well-made clothing can hold up if it is treated well, for this suit is still perfectly wearable in 2017--it needs no babying at all. It is cut from mid-weight tweed in a wonderful and classicially 1950s heathery tweed in a medly of dark forest and moss greens. The jacket is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lapped center seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs, and wonderfully narrow mid-century lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a beautiful 1950s geometric lining in colours that complement the tweed.

The vest is fully reversible; it could either be used as a vest cut from the same tweed as the jacket and trousers, or else it could be reversed so that it presents as an odd vest in a loden green that's the perfect complement to the rest of the suiting. The vest has two functional front pockets, and the back is constructed from the same patterned material as the jacket lining. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It could use a dry clean and a press, and the jacket has a tiny weave fault on the front, as shown--this is just the size of a pinhead and I wouldn't have seen it had I not been looking very, very closely at the buttons it is close to! (If you wish, I can have this rewoven for $10--but it could just as readily be ignored.) There is also the very start of a fray at the corner of one of the interior pockets, as shown.

This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is a bargain at just $65, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 18
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 18 1/2
Length: 24 1/8







          

35) Tweedy Three Piece Suit by Evan Picone.

This is a very nice everyday three piece suit in a lovely medly of autumnal browns. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style, and fully lined. The vest has four functional pockets on the front and a waist adjuster at the back; the trousers are cuffed and pleated. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1 3/4) with 1 1/4" cuff.





      

36) LOVELY Three Piece Tweed suit in Barleycorn

Cut from a lovely light wheat-brown barleycorn tweed the jacket of this suit is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a twin vent and three button cuffs. The vest has a four button front and two functional front pockets as well as a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed.

This lovely suit was Union made in the USA. With the exception of some very small white marks by the hem of the lining, as shown, this suit is in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+4)

Vest width: 18 1/4
Length: 26.





       

37) GRAIL! Southwick 3/2 sack Three Piece Suit in navy with cream pinstriping.

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Southwick, one of the great American clothiers, for Roots, this is a classic navy three-piece suit with traditional cream pinstriping. Cut from mid-weight wool cloth, the jacket of this suit is a 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and the lapel roll is lovely and fluid. The vest has has four function front pockets and a six button front, as well as a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit was, of course, Union made in the USA.

With the exception of the loose stitching around the interior label--a flaw that will be repaired before shipping, although not using the original gold thread--this is in excellent condition.

A three piece 3/2 sack suit in navy pinstriping is a true Grail item, and so this is a steal at just $85, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

Waist: 17 5/8
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 20 5/8
Length: 26 1/4





      

38) MADE IN FRANCE Classic Grey Three Piece Suit

This is a lovely, classic grey three piece suit! Made in France, it is cut as a contemporary two button front model, with subtle darting. It has a twin vent, and four button cuffs with finished buttonholes. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. The vest has a five button front and two functional front pockets; it also has a rear waist adjuster. The trousers are uncuffed and have a flat front. Apart from a laundry mark on the lining of one one the pockets of the pants this suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+2 1/)

Vest width: 20 3/4
Length: 25 1/4





      *


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$30 each, Both for $55!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30*

*$30 each, Both for $55!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Full-length Loden Hunting Coat by Schneider of Austria--wool and alpaca!*

*GORGEOUS Loden Hunting Coat!*

*In Tyrolean wool and alpaca!*







*From Schneider's of Salzburg, Austria!*​This is a wonderfully beautiful and luxurious loden, made by Schneiders of Austria--THE makers of Loden coats--from loden cloth that's a blend of Tyrolean wool and alpaca.

Loden cloth originated in the Austrian Tyrol, where it quickly became a favourite with hunters, shepherds, and others who spent a lot of time outdoors, owing to its water-resistant properties and the high degree of warmth that it gives relative to its weight. The fabric is produced from the coarse wool of Alpine mountain sheep which has a natural short pile; this is woven into a loose cloth which is then repeated dunked in cold mountain water, dried, teased, then dunked again to shrink it and produce a lovely tight, warm, yet lightweight cloth that's extremely durable, supple, and windproof.

Alpaca, taken from the South American camelid the alpaca (obviously!) is a soft, durable, silky fibre that's extremely warm and durable. In Incan times it was reserved for royalty, and used to make "The Cloth of the Gods". The blend of loden and alpaca yields a stunningly soft, durable, luxurious cloth with a wonderful hand and drape--cloth that's worthy of a loden coat from Schneider of Austria..

The coat itself lives up to its cloth. Utterly traditional this is a full-length classic loden coat. It fastens with oversized buttons that are then concealed by a fly front for an elegant silhouette; that the fly front imparts additional warmth is an added bonus! The coat has two deep handwarmer pockets, and two ornamental chevron straps on the cuffs; these are secured with functional buttonholes and buttons that match those on the front. The coat has the traditional Austrian collar, which can be secured upwards against wind with a functional throat latch; the collar also features a leather-trimmed buttonhole and is also backed in leather, both for visual interest when worn up and longevity. The same leather also appears at the cuffs, where it has been added to protect them from wear. This coat was built to last!

The coat features the traditional almost full-length pleat at the back for ease of movement. It also features raglan sleeves for ease of movement; the sleeves features lapped seams down their full length.The coat is fully lined, and features a zippered interior security pocket.

This was, of course, Made in Austria!

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition--it might have never been worn. Given that the original cost of this coat would have been well into four figures--O'Connell's carries a version of this coat at $1,200--it's a bargain at just *$145, OR OFFER*, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are very welcome, with reduced cost shipping available!
*
Tagged US 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve; c. 36, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 47


----------



## TweedyDon

*Naval Outerwear--including a World War II US Navy peacoat, and a Original Gloverall Duffel!*

*I have three WONDERFUL Naval coats to pass on today--a Pre-1945 United States Navy peacoat that was issued, and likely worn in WWII, a wonderful recent United States Naval peacoat, and an original Gloverall duffel coat--the British Navy's version of a peacoat--with Blackwatch lining!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the United States; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) Pre-1945 US Navy Peacoat! LIKELY WORN IN WORLD WAR TWO!*

This is a wonderful piece of wearable history! This classic United States Navy peacoat was made before 1945--the interior label was discontinued at the end of the Second World War, and so this coat likely saw action in naval warfare.

As this is an older coat it is made from the extremely desirable kersey wool--thick, dense, and much warmer than the Melton wool used in current issue peacoats. (The use of kersey wool was discontinued in 1980 and Melton wool was used instead, which necessitated the introduction of quilted linings to maintain the warmth.) As this is an older coat is is also midnight blue rather than black, and it features a double row of five buttons (rather than the current 8) with the top two concealed under the oversized collar.

This coat also features its original throat latch, designed to keep the collar up to provide protection against the bitter Atlantic winds while on watch--the original owner of this coat almost certainly used this feature while on wartime duty. he also no doubt was glad of the fact that this coat can button in either the male or female direction--a feature designed to allow seamen to button their coats so that they would provide maximum protection from the wind. (You simply buttoned the coat so that the buttons were on the a\side away from the wind, thus eliminating any front opening for the wind to enter.) This feature was discontinued in 1967.

The buttons on this coat are the classic "fouled anchor" Navy buttons; this naval insignia also appears on the three smaller buttons (all intact) that hold the throat latch in place. This coat has the two deep slash front handwarmer pockets lined in dark brown corduroy; these are in excellent condition, inside and out. It also has the name of the original owner stamped (by the Navy) on the lining, indicating that this is an actual issue coat.

Despite its age this coat is utterly wearable, and in absolutely excellent condition, with two minor blemishes: It has *tiny* moth nibble by the lowest buttons (this can't be found unless you're looking for it) and a tiny nibble on the tip of the collar.

This is THE peacoat that you want! And since these are literally not being made anymore--and simply cannot be made with the history and stories of this particular coat--if this is your size, grab it! You'll be wearing a coat that quite possibly was worn while watching a U-Boat sink, that saved its owner from frostbite on Four Bells watch on Atlantic convoy duty, or that was worn while watching German destroyers burn off the coast of Normandy.....

*Asking just $145, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2 (Early peacoats were very fitted!)
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2 (from the nape); 27 3/4 (from the bottom of the oversized collar)









       

*2) Contemporary US Navy peacoat*

Contractor: Major Coat Co.

The United States Navy peacoat is an iconic clothing item, and, as a result, it has been widely copied with varying degrees of success. But if you want a peacoat, you should secure an authentic US Navy peacoat, both for their authenticity and because all of their features are guided by function, not fashion.

This is an authentic US Navy peacoat. It was made by the Naval contractor The Major Clothing Co. and dates from 1983. Despite its age, this is in absolutely excellent condition--a true testament to the quality and longevity of these coats. (Although I suspect that this one hasn't been worn very much!) This coat is all melton wool--far superior to the wool/other fibres blends that are common--and is wonderfully warm and breatheable. It is double-breasted for additional warmth, and buttons in the male direction. (The Navy discontinued unisex buttoning--used depending on the direction of the wind--in 1965.) All of the buttons are the correct Navy anchor issue. As with all Navy peacoats this has a classic oversize collar that can be put up and fastened up to protect against the wind while on watch topside. This coat has a single centre hook vent. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front. It is half-lined, and retains its original spare button in the interior. This was, of course, Made in the USA.
*
Asking just $59, boxed and shipped in the USA. OFFERS WELCOME!

This is tagged 38S and measures appropriately.*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length from top of oversize collar: 30 1/2
Length from bottom of oversize collar: 28



      

*3) ORIGINAL GLOVERALL DUFFEL--with Blackwatch lining! Made in England.*

Duffel coats acquired their name from the material that their ancestors were woven from--a thick, coarse wool that was very effective against the cold, was hard-wearing.... and originated in the town of Duffel, in Belgium. The original coats were very basic, and very effective in keeping their wearers warm--both ideal qualities for mass military production. This fact was not lost on the British Royal Navy, who by 1890 was supplying duffel coats as standard issue to their seamen. The hood was invaluable during watches topside, and was designed to be worn over a naval peaked cap. The classic horn and leather toggles were also functional, being designed to be used while wearing naval gloves.

By World War One a close ancestor of today's duffel was in regular naval use; during the interwar years it was refined to the duffel of today--which was then popularized in World War Two by Field Marshal Montgomery. The iconic status of the duffel was cemented in the 1950s, as military surplus became widely available and the duffel coat was adopted by the Angry Young Men of the British literary scene, and the Beatniks in America.

This coat is, as its label proudly proclaims, an Original Duffel Coat by Gloverall, the company that has become to the duffel what Burberry is to trenchcoats. Cut from a classic dark, dark, navy cloth that's the now-standard blend of wool (70%), polymid (20%) and polyester (10%) that presents to the touch as all wool, this coat features all of the classic elements of the traditional duffel. It has two large flapped patch pockets on the front, toggle fastenings (with NO concealed zipper, thankfully!), and a classic hood that features both a throat latch as button-operated side adjuster straps for a good fit. This coat also has a double-layer shoulder yoke for additional warmth, and a wonderful Blackwatch tartan lining.

It was, of course, made in England.

While this could do with a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some VERY minor pilling at the waist area in the lining, this coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*As such, this is a bargain at just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 (duffels are supposed to be oversized)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (c.36 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (slopes into sleeve)
Length: 37 1/2 (from the nape of the neck)


----------



## TweedyDon

*5 CLASSIC LEATHER JACKETS!*

*I have several lovely leather jackets to pass on today, including three classic A-2 jackets from Avirex, LL Bean (with mouton collar!), and a vintage Banana Republic; I also have a suede Harrington jacket from Britches of Georgetown, and a lovely rich suede 1960s collegiate jacket from Edwards Sportswear.*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*
Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Avirex A2 "Old Leather Flight Jacket" with evocative "Italian Theater" lining.*

Weighing almost 5 1/2 lbs this is a very serious A2 indeed! This is made from Avirex's "Old Leather", which has a pebbled finish to mimic the patina that a good, solid leather jacket will acquire after years of hard use... Such as would be dealt out to a jacket that was worn in combat over Italy in WWII, the theater of operations that this jacket is intended to evoke with its wonderful lining, which features replica nose-cone artwork. The Stars and Stripes are printed, as is the poem "To Mother" and the aircraft pictures, but the main motto is embroidered into the lining. The lining also features a pin-up girl on the left hand side, and a lira chit on the right. The interior of this jacket also features two deep interior pockets that are edged with leather to maintain durability.

This is an A2 jacket,as indicated on the replica contractor label, but is cut as a civilian model, with side-entry handwarmer pockets combined with the standard deep snap-flapped patch pockets on the front. It features knit cuffs and hem, epaulettes, and the collar can be snapped into place. The zipper moves fluidly and retains its original oversized pulltag. It features underarm grommets for ventilation.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It has some (genuine!) patina from use, and a small fray in the lining at he back of the collar, as shown. The lining also has two very small brown blemishes on the left hand side, and there is some small repairs to the lining of both of the handwarmer pockets. None of these issues affect the use of this jacket, of course.

Again, this is a VERY serious jacket indeed, weighing in at almost 5 1/2 lbs, and so this will last for decades!
As such, this is a bargain at just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged Medium, this would fit c. 38 - 42 well, depending on how you like to layer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (or 38, measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22 1/4 (slopes into sleeve)
Length: 25 1/5







        

*2) CLASSIC L.L.Bean "Flying Tigers" Leather Jacket--with mouton collar!*

L.L.Bean's version of the iconic A2--the "Flying Tigers" leather jacket--has now become an iconic piece of clothing in its own right, and this lovely example of the rare mouton-collared, non-shearling lined version shows why.

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at
just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (to end of knit cuff)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 27 1/4









     
*

3) Vintage A2 Leather Jacket from the "old school" Banana Republic!*

Like Abercrombie and Fitch, before it became a mall brand Banana Republic was a store that was worth buying from; in its original incarnation it was wonderfully innovative and stylish company that sold clothes that were really worth having.

Founded in Mill Valley, northern CA in 1978 by Mel and Patricia Ziegler (who had, between them, precisely NO business experience whatsoever) the stores started off with a focus on selling vintage military clothing that was re-marketed as safari wear. Why military clothing? With the Vietnam conflict starting to recede there was a lot of it around... and it was classically cut, made to last, and surprisingly well designed, all features that would appeal to young Californians moving out of the decade that style forgot while facing shrinking disposable incomes.

But it wasn't just practicality that drove the early success of Banana Republic. The stores were expressly designed as theatre--mosquito nets, safari theme, and even actual Army Surplus jeeps bursting out of them into the streets. Instead of "muzak" 1940s music was piped through the store, with the occasional tom-tom beat and jungle sounds to add ambiance. The catalogs were just as good-beautifully illustrated with line drawings and watercolors, with many items lovingly described with a backstory, years before J. Peterman made this approach its own. They also had the advantage of blurs written by celebrities to whom the Zieglers had sent items of BR clothing.... and which were published whether they were positive or negative in tone--a form of retail honesty that won BR customers in droves.

Of course, BR didn't just stick with military surplus, but was soon sourcing its own line of safari and military inspired clothing and accessories. One early icon was the Ventilated Shirt, first made for use by the British Army in tropical outposts and manufactured in England, and least at the start. Another was the Israeli Paratrooper messenger bag... nice examples of which now run upwards of $150 on eBay. All of the early clothing was extremely well-made, classically cut, and (given the prices) extremely good value for money.

BR was initially a huge success--so much so that the Zieglers sold it to the Gap group in 1983. The stores continued to pursue the Ziegler's dream for a few years, but started to phase out the safari theme in the late 1980s. The Zieglers resigned in 1988. By the mid-1990s BR was spending millions of dollars in advertising to shed its safari image and compete directly with a new upstart, a preppy little catalogue-focused company out of New York called J. Crew.

The current mall bland mall brand version of BR has little to do with the original version, which sold classic, upscale clothing in an innovative environment.

But, luckily, examples of original Banana Republic clothing from its heyday in the 1980s can still be found--a testament to the longevity and quality of Banana Republic's wares.

This A-2 flight jacket is a wonderful example of what BR did best--take iconic clothing items, build them to last, and offer them widely. This jacket is cut as a classic civilian A-2, with side-entry handwarmer pockets built into the classic front flapped patch pockets whose flaps snap shut. This jacket features knit cuffs and hem--all of which are in perfect condition--and snap-down collar flaps. The back is cut from a single piece of leather--a feature that is becoming increasingly rare outside of the rarefied heights of Eastman and Aero.

This jacket also features underarm grommets for ventilation, and carries the classic vintage Banana Republic of Mill Valley, Calif. tag. It is, of course, fully lined, and features an interior pocket.

While the leather of this jacket is very slightly stiff--which will be readily rectified simply by wearing it!--this jacket is in excellent condition.

Tagged 42, but this is a *small* 42; likely best suited for a 40 or even a 38, depending on how you layer.

*Asking just $60, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulders: 19 3/4
Length: 25 1/2





   

*
4) Britches of Georgetown Suede Harrington Jacket.*

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crown who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This suede Harrington jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares. The Harrington jacket is a iconic clothing piece that is typically offered in cotton or a poly-cotton blend (like trenchcoats, the poly-cotton blends are considered perfectly acceptable in Harringtons). Britches took the classic Harrington and offered it in suede--a neat and classic twist on a well-loved standard. This jacket has all of the features of a traditional Harrington. It has knit cuffs and hem, a a lovely contrasting tartan lining--one of the hallmarks of a Harrington jacket--raglan sleeves, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets with button down flaps on the front. The collar can be folded up and secured against the wind, as shown. It also features a scalloped back yoke. Although the age of this jacket is uncertain judging by the label it is likely from the 1980s. It is in excellent condition; the suede is still lovely and supple, the YKK front zipper moves beautifully smoothly, and the two buttons for the flaps are still firmly attached. It does have two minor flaws; there are two tiny white spots on it (one of the back, one of the front), and the interior pocket is missing its button--an easy fix if you so desire.

*This is a lovely, classic jacket, and a bargain at $39, or offer.

Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 24 1/4.







      

*5) Vintage 1960s suede collegiate jacket by Ralph Edwards Sportswear*

Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 for the United States Navy jackets from 1961 - 1964. One of these jackets was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all!

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

*This is just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHIRTS AND SWEATERS! Mercer & Sons, O'Connell's, Viyella, more!*

*I have several lovely classic Ivy/Trad sweaters and winter shirts to pass on today--including a lovely shetland sweater from O'Connell's, Viyella from O'Connell's, Bullock & Jones, and Orvis, and heavyweight OCBD shirts from Mercer and brooks Brothers!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
SHIRTS*

1) CLASSIC LL Bean Chamois shirt. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. The bean chamois shirt is one of the classics of an Ivy wardrobe! Chest: 24, sleeve: 34, length: 31. Asking just $19.



 

2) "Deerskin" Chamois shirt by the Melton Shirt Company. Founded in 1918 in Batavia, NY, the Melton Shirt Company started by training women and girls to make shirts; the first shirt was produced in 1919. They quickly became known for produced high-quality long lasting garments, a reputation that is embodied in this lovely chamois shirt. Featuring stud closure for ease of use in very cold weather, three stud cuffs, extra fabric in the yoke across the chest, two front pockets, and the insignia of the "Colt" gun company, this is a wonderful piece of Americana! Made in Batavia, NY, USA. Excellent condition. Tagged XL, this measures: Chest: 24, sleeve: 35, Length: 30 1/2. Asking just $18.



    

3) SOLD WONDERFUL Pale Pink OCBD from Mercer & Sons. Slightly dusty, but otherwise in excellent condition. Made in the USA. Size 16-35. Asking just $25.



 

4) Brooks Brothers stripe OCBD. Excellent condition. Size 16-35. Made in the USA. Asking just $19.



 

5) SOLD Viyella shirt from O'Connell's. Absolutely beautiful! Excellent condition. Made in Canada. XL. Chest: 26; Sleeve: 35; Length: 32. Asking just $25.



 

6) Viyella autumnal plaid shirt. XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; Sleeve: 34; Length: 30. Asking just $25.



 

7) SOLD BEAUTIFUL Bullock & Jones Viyella plaid shirt. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size XL:. Chest: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 35 3/4; Length: 32 1/2. Asking just $25.



 

8) Viyella tattersall shirt. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25; Sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 31. Asking just $25



 

9) Orvis tartan shirt. 80% wool, 20% cotton. (Viyella fabric). Excellent condition. XL. Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 33 1/4; Length: 30. Asking just $18.



  

10) SOLD Viyella tattersall shirt. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. XL. Chest:: 26 1/2; Sleeve: 35 1/8; Length: 31 1/2. Asking just $25.





*SWEATERS*

1) MADE IN IRELAND classic Aran sweater. In a beautiful moss green, this is a lovely, chunky, traditional Aran. Some very minor pilling on the underside of one sleeve, otherwise excellent condition. Size L-Tall. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 23 1/2. Asking just $20.



  

2) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24. Asking just $19



3) Nick Hilton cashmere/wool V-neck in versatile dove grey. MADE IN ITALY. This is a lovely, classic sweater from the son of Normal Hilton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age. This is in excellent condition *except* for a small snag on the back near the hem, as shown. Hence, this is just $12. Chest: 23; sleeve: 35 1/2; length: 26 1/2.



   

4) Viyella sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed! Excellent condition. Size L. Merino wool. Chest: 21 3/4; length: 25. Asking just $17.





7) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

8) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $16. 


  

9) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $10.



 

11) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $20.





12) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $18.



  

13) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

14) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





15) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $17.



 

16) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $17. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

17) SOLD LOVELY Shetland sweater from O'Connell's of Buffalo. Saddle shoulders. Perfect condition! Tagged 46. Chest: 24; sleeve: 34; length: 25 1/2. Asking just $35.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*PLAID SHIRTS!*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brother 346 Cinnamon/Navy Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*More sweaters! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

18) WONDERFUL Commando sweater in classic green. All wool. Size 38. Excellent condition. Chest: 18; Sleeve: 31 1/2; Length: 23 34. Just $22.



  

19) BEAUTIFUL Alan Paine cardigan. Made in England. Size 46. Excellent condition! Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 35 1/4; Length: 26. Asking just $25.



 

20) NWT "Whitman College" sweater by Hillflint. Absolutely beautiful, the name is woven into the sweater itself. This sweater is premium merino wool, and comes complete with all of its original tags. Hillflint was founded in 2014 in an effort to bring back the old-school "Ivy Style" look of vintage college apparel, and this sweater shows that they're being very successful in this. Chest: 1 1/2; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 26. Asking just $29, or offer.


----------



## Monocle

Thank you to Dr. D for great ties and great patience! Quite nice exchange!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

*budget priced trad footwear 8.5-10.5*

Unless otherwise noted, all shoes are $20 shipped CONUS per pair, further discounts available for multiples.

Alden for BB 763unlined #8 shell, 8.5C, tear in upper, $40 shipped




http://imgur.com/6LZDi


Knapp miusa espressoPTB, 9D




http://imgur.com/w9Vee


Bass White Bucks 10.5D

https://www.grailed.com/listings/992327-Bass-White-Bucks

everything in thisalbum $20 shipped per pair



http://imgur.com/b7rAL




Right to left front row then back

Freeman perf cap toe oxford dark brown calf 10.5

Sears tan/walnut scotch grain PTB 10D

Florsheim Imperial longwing Blucher tan/walnut scorch grain, 5 nail waist suicide heels, 9.5C

Johnston & Murphy Italy bone/brown saddle oxford 9.5D

Johnston & Murphy Italy tonal light brown saddle oxford9.5D SOLD

Bostonian USA black straight cap oxford 9.5D


----------



## gamma68

*Make me an offer...

Small Trad alert!

VINTAGE 3/2 BROKEN BONE HARRIS TWEED 

3/2 Harris Tweed are getting harder to come by, particularly in smaller sizes. This one is from , a haberdashery that continues to sell Trad wares in Ann Arbor, a stone's throw from the .

It features a wonderful broken bone pattern, predominantly gray cloth interwoven with sky blue. Two-button cuffs (very ""), single vent. . Half lined, which makes it a nice choice for more temperate southern climates.

The union tag places this jacket circa 1968-76. Excellent condition with no holes, stains, lining tears or other flaws.

No size tag, please see measurements.

Shoulders: 17"
Chest: 19.5"
Sleeve: 23.25" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 29"

Asking $40 CONUS

**

WINDSOR HOUSE WOOL ARGYLE CARDIGAN
Made in Nottingham, England
Tagged size XXL

A really handsome forest green cardigan with a tan/white argyle pattern and diagonal purple striping. . Excellent condition with no holes, stains, missing buttons or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measurements: chest 25.5", sleeve 34" (with cuffs rolled), length 28.5"

Asking $22 CONUS

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drop!*

Leather Jacket--LINED IN NEW ZEALAND OPOSSUM, with OPOSSUM COLLAR!



This is perhaps the warmest leather jacket you'll ever own!​
The most distinctive feature of this jacket is obviously its one-piece removable lining and collar, which is made from NEW ZEALAND opossum fur, and backed with leather. That this is New Zealand possum needs to be stressed, as the fur of the New Zealand opossum is completely different from that of the American opossum. New Zealand opossum fut is classified as a "plush" fur, a designation that it has earned by being extremely soft and silky with a very dense cushioned undercoat. Unlike many other furs that of the New Zealand opossum doesn't shed easily, and is anti-static, qualities that make it ideal for use as a lining and a collar, It is also a medium-length plus fur, being between 2 and 2 1/2" long, which makes for an extremely luxurious lining and collar combination indeed. And this particular fur is a beautiful shade of dark, dark chocolate brown, the perfect complement to the milk chocolate shade of the exterior leather.

The fur lining and collar of this jacket are made as a single piece, and are completely and easily removable. The body of the lining zips in place; the collar is then attached to the collar of the jacket by an ingenious system whereby the underside of the corners of the collar feature pockets which the jacket's own collar slots into; this is then snapped in place, making the collar very secure indeed. The back of the collar is then secured in place with a loop and button, and the lining and collar piece in then further secured by the same arrangement by the shoulders of the jacket. This ensures that the lining and collar stay firmly in place during wear.

The jacket itself has been designed for function and warmth--as you'd expect from a garment that is lined in fur! The jacket has an elasticated hem all the way around to ensure a snug fit and eliminate drafts. The cuffs are closed by snaps, and the jacket is fastened with a heavy-duty plastic YKK zipper which moves beautifully fluidly. (The lining is secured by a similarly fluid YKK zipper). The front of the jacket features two handwarmer pockets that are lined in cotton drill, and the back features a modified sunburst pattern, as shown. The arms feature modified bi-swing set-ins allowing for freedom of movement. The jacket bottom is secured by double snaps underneath the zipper.

This is a beautiful, luxurious jacket that's in excellent condition.

This jacket would work best for someone who is a 38R or a 40R depending on how you wish to layer. I'm a 40, and this fits me well in the chest with a shirt on; it also fits fairly well, if a little snugly, with a sweater on underneath. (Although you won't need to wear a sweater with this, unless you wish to make national headlines as someone who died of heat exhaustion in a blizzard in Maine--the opossum lining makes this very comfortable and very warm!) I mention this as the chest measurement is deceptively large, owing both to the slightly "batwing" cut of the jacket at the underarms, and also the effect of the opossum lining.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2 (PLEASE SEE SIZING INFORMATION ABOVE)
Shoulder: Cut so that this slopes into the sleeve.
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 30 3/4
*
Asking just $145, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## nevr18

Looking to sell my 44XL Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Sport Coat. Open to offers

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## datsunfan

*Alden for Brooks Brothers 9016 Black Shell Cordovan Perforated Straight Tip Balmoral 7.5 B/D*

Alden for Brooks Brothers 9016 Shell Cordovan Perforated Straight Tip Balmoral 7.5 B/D
Hampton last with single leather sole. Some scuffing to the uppers, but overall good condition. Soles feel pretty solid, but the left sole has a cut as shown in the last photo. Heels probably need to be replaced. The inner liner shows wear on the inner heel area on both shoes.

*Price $75 or offer shipped CONUS. International shipping at cost.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$30 each, Both for $55!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30*

*$30 each, Both for $55!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

*CLASSIC RAGG WOOL SWEATER*
*Tagged size L, please see measurements*

This sweater has the Boathouse Row tag and was very likely made by Winona Knitting Mills of Winona, Minn. This company was the manufacturer of the classic L.L. Bean ragg wool sweater, which is no longer offered.

Oatmeal color. 85% wool / 15% nylon. Knitted collar, cuffs and waistband, just like the old L.L. Bean item.

Excellent clean condition with no holes, stains or other flaws.

Measures 25" pit to pit, 35" sleeve (33" with cuff rolled), 25.5" length.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP.....



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE BULLOCK & JONES CASHMERE ARGYLE SWEATER
> Tagged size 40, made in England*
> 
> Navy with cream, gray and maroon. Excellent condition with no stains, snags, holes. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Just a tad small for me, or it would _never _leave my closet.
> 
> Measures 21.5" pit to pit, 32.5" sleeve (cuff unrolled), 25" length.
> 
> *Asking $22 CONUS*


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

gamma68 said:


> BUMP.....


If that were about 1 1/2" longer I'd have it in a heartbeat! That's a beautiful sweater!


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming soon - Huntington olive chino suit. 3/2 sack, patch pockets, etc.

Roughly 40s/40r with 36x30 pants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP! All offers welcome, folks - looking to clean out the closet.



WillBarrett said:


> Trying to combine some recent posts into one -
> 
> A terrific 3/2 sack sport jacket from red label Jos. A Bank. A nice cream plaid - 3/2 roll with two cuff buttons and hook vent. Partially lined and union-made in the USA. No label but appears to be a silk-wool blend.
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> 
> Chest: 22.5"
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Length: 31.5"
> 
> Asking $35 or offer - jacket is in flawless condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A solid seersucker shirt in yellow gingham from Bill's. Made in the USA - size is medium but measures 23" across, so honestly you might could wear this if you're a L or XL in some other makers. Placket needs some pressing, so this is only $18 or offer with shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two solid pieces for you today.
> 
> First is a class red label JAB tweed. Fully-lined and union-made in the USA. 3/2 roll, undarted with two button cuffs. Fit is around 42L or 44L. One smudge on the lapel and a spot on the shoulder that has been sewn up. A solid workhorse jacket.
> 
> Asking $25 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS on World War II peacoat, recent peacoat, and Gloverall duffle!*

*I have three WONDERFUL Naval coats to pass on today--a Pre-1945 United States Navy peacoat that was issued, and likely worn in WWII, a wonderful recent United States Naval peacoat, and an original Gloverall duffel coat--the British Navy's version of a peacoat--with Blackwatch lining!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the United States; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) Pre-1945 US Navy Peacoat! LIKELY WORN IN WORLD WAR TWO!*

This is a wonderful piece of wearable history! This classic United States Navy peacoat was made before 1945--the interior label was discontinued at the end of the Second World War, and so this coat likely saw action in naval warfare.

As this is an older coat it is made from the extremely desirable kersey wool--thick, dense, and much warmer than the Melton wool used in current issue peacoats. (The use of kersey wool was discontinued in 1980 and Melton wool was used instead, which necessitated the introduction of quilted linings to maintain the warmth.) As this is an older coat is is also midnight blue rather than black, and it features a double row of five buttons (rather than the current 8) with the top two concealed under the oversized collar.

This coat also features its original throat latch, designed to keep the collar up to provide protection against the bitter Atlantic winds while on watch--the original owner of this coat almost certainly used this feature while on wartime duty. he also no doubt was glad of the fact that this coat can button in either the male or female direction--a feature designed to allow seamen to button their coats so that they would provide maximum protection from the wind. (You simply buttoned the coat so that the buttons were on the a\side away from the wind, thus eliminating any front opening for the wind to enter.) This feature was discontinued in 1967.

The buttons on this coat are the classic "fouled anchor" Navy buttons; this naval insignia also appears on the three smaller buttons (all intact) that hold the throat latch in place. This coat has the two deep slash front handwarmer pockets lined in dark brown corduroy; these are in excellent condition, inside and out. It also has the name of the original owner stamped (by the Navy) on the lining, indicating that this is an actual issue coat.

Despite its age this coat is utterly wearable, and in absolutely excellent condition, with two minor blemishes: It has *tiny* moth nibble by the lowest buttons (this can't be found unless you're looking for it) and a tiny nibble on the tip of the collar.

This is THE peacoat that you want! And since these are literally not being made anymore--and simply cannot be made with the history and stories of this particular coat--if this is your size, grab it! You'll be wearing a coat that quite possibly was worn while watching a U-Boat sink, that saved its owner from frostbite on Four Bells watch on Atlantic convoy duty, or that was worn while watching German destroyers burn off the coast of Normandy.....

*Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2 (Early peacoats were very fitted!)
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2 (from the nape); 27 3/4 (from the bottom of the oversized collar)









       

*2) Contemporary US Navy peacoat*

Contractor: Major Coat Co.

The United States Navy peacoat is an iconic clothing item, and, as a result, it has been widely copied with varying degrees of success. But if you want a peacoat, you should secure an authentic US Navy peacoat, both for their authenticity and because all of their features are guided by function, not fashion.

This is an authentic US Navy peacoat. It was made by the Naval contractor The Major Clothing Co. and dates from 1983. Despite its age, this is in absolutely excellent condition--a true testament to the quality and longevity of these coats. (Although I suspect that this one hasn't been worn very much!) This coat is all melton wool--far superior to the wool/other fibres blends that are common--and is wonderfully warm and breatheable. It is double-breasted for additional warmth, and buttons in the male direction. (The Navy discontinued unisex buttoning--used depending on the direction of the wind--in 1965.) All of the buttons are the correct Navy anchor issue. As with all Navy peacoats this has a classic oversize collar that can be put up and fastened up to protect against the wind while on watch topside. This coat has a single centre hook vent. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front. It is half-lined, and retains its original spare button in the interior. This was, of course, Made in the USA.
*
Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. OFFERS WELCOME!

This is tagged 38S and measures appropriately.*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length from top of oversize collar: 30 1/2
Length from bottom of oversize collar: 28



      

*3) ORIGINAL GLOVERALL DUFFEL--with Blackwatch lining! Made in England.*

Duffel coats acquired their name from the material that their ancestors were woven from--a thick, coarse wool that was very effective against the cold, was hard-wearing.... and originated in the town of Duffel, in Belgium. The original coats were very basic, and very effective in keeping their wearers warm--both ideal qualities for mass military production. This fact was not lost on the British Royal Navy, who by 1890 was supplying duffel coats as standard issue to their seamen. The hood was invaluable during watches topside, and was designed to be worn over a naval peaked cap. The classic horn and leather toggles were also functional, being designed to be used while wearing naval gloves.

By World War One a close ancestor of today's duffel was in regular naval use; during the interwar years it was refined to the duffel of today--which was then popularized in World War Two by Field Marshal Montgomery. The iconic status of the duffel was cemented in the 1950s, as military surplus became widely available and the duffel coat was adopted by the Angry Young Men of the British literary scene, and the Beatniks in America.

This coat is, as its label proudly proclaims, an Original Duffel Coat by Gloverall, the company that has become to the duffel what Burberry is to trenchcoats. Cut from a classic dark, dark, navy cloth that's the now-standard blend of wool (70%), polymid (20%) and polyester (10%) that presents to the touch as all wool, this coat features all of the classic elements of the traditional duffel. It has two large flapped patch pockets on the front, toggle fastenings (with NO concealed zipper, thankfully!), and a classic hood that features both a throat latch as button-operated side adjuster straps for a good fit. This coat also has a double-layer shoulder yoke for additional warmth, and a wonderful Blackwatch tartan lining.

It was, of course, made in England.

While this could do with a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some VERY minor pilling at the waist area in the lining, this coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*As such, this is a bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 (duffels are supposed to be oversized)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (c.36 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (slopes into sleeve)
Length: 37 1/2 (from the nape of the neck)


----------



## WillBarrett

As discussed previously, here is a great trad suit from Huntington. This is a classic 3/2 sack with patch pockets and a hooked vent. Pants are flat front with cuffs. Couple of items of note: sit is missing one front button, there is a little sheen as noted on one button (top one) and there is one spot on the front right pocket. That said, I would regard the suit in good but not great condition and so I'm offering this for $45 or offer - shipped to you this week.

Pictures below, with measurements:



Pants:
17" across
27" inseam

Jacket:
Marked 40S
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 21"
Sleeves - 22 3/4"
Length - 29"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops!*

*I have several lovely leather jackets to pass on today, including three classic A-2 jackets from Avirex, LL Bean (with mouton collar!), and a vintage Banana Republic; I also have a suede Harrington jacket from Britches of Georgetown, and a lovely rich suede 1960s collegiate jacket from Edwards Sportswear.*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) Avirex A2 "Old Leather Flight Jacket" with evocative "Italian Theater" lining.*

Weighing almost 5 1/2 lbs this is a very serious A2 indeed! This is made from Avirex's "Old Leather", which has a pebbled finish to mimic the patina that a good, solid leather jacket will acquire after years of hard use... Such as would be dealt out to a jacket that was worn in combat over Italy in WWII, the theater of operations that this jacket is intended to evoke with its wonderful lining, which features replica nose-cone artwork. The Stars and Stripes are printed, as is the poem "To Mother" and the aircraft pictures, but the main motto is embroidered into the lining. The lining also features a pin-up girl on the left hand side, and a lira chit on the right. The interior of this jacket also features two deep interior pockets that are edged with leather to maintain durability.

This is an A2 jacket,as indicated on the replica contractor label, but is cut as a civilian model, with side-entry handwarmer pockets combined with the standard deep snap-flapped patch pockets on the front. It features knit cuffs and hem, epaulettes, and the collar can be snapped into place. The zipper moves fluidly and retains its original oversized pulltag. It features underarm grommets for ventilation.

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It has some (genuine!) patina from use, and a small fray in the lining at he back of the collar, as shown. The lining also has two very small brown blemishes on the left hand side, and there is some small repairs to the lining of both of the handwarmer pockets. None of these issues affect the use of this jacket, of course.

Again, this is a VERY serious jacket indeed, weighing in at almost 5 1/2 lbs, and so this will last for decades!
As such, this is a bargain at just $95 > 85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged Medium, this would fit c. 38 - 42 well, depending on how you like to layer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (or 38, measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 22 1/4 (slopes into sleeve)
Length: 25 1/5







        

*2) CLASSIC L.L.Bean "Flying Tigers" Leather Jacket--with mouton collar!*

L.L.Bean's version of the iconic A2--the "Flying Tigers" leather jacket--has now become an iconic piece of clothing in its own right, and this lovely example of the rare mouton-collared, non-shearling lined version shows why.

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at
just $75 > 70, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (to end of knit cuff)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 27 1/4









     
*
3) Vintage A2 Leather Jacket from the "old school" Banana Republic!*

Like Abercrombie and Fitch, before it became a mall brand Banana Republic was a store that was worth buying from; in its original incarnation it was wonderfully innovative and stylish company that sold clothes that were really worth having.

Founded in Mill Valley, northern CA in 1978 by Mel and Patricia Ziegler (who had, between them, precisely NO business experience whatsoever) the stores started off with a focus on selling vintage military clothing that was re-marketed as safari wear. Why military clothing? With the Vietnam conflict starting to recede there was a lot of it around... and it was classically cut, made to last, and surprisingly well designed, all features that would appeal to young Californians moving out of the decade that style forgot while facing shrinking disposable incomes.

But it wasn't just practicality that drove the early success of Banana Republic. The stores were expressly designed as theatre--mosquito nets, safari theme, and even actual Army Surplus jeeps bursting out of them into the streets. Instead of "muzak" 1940s music was piped through the store, with the occasional tom-tom beat and jungle sounds to add ambiance. The catalogs were just as good-beautifully illustrated with line drawings and watercolors, with many items lovingly described with a backstory, years before J. Peterman made this approach its own. They also had the advantage of blurs written by celebrities to whom the Zieglers had sent items of BR clothing.... and which were published whether they were positive or negative in tone--a form of retail honesty that won BR customers in droves.

Of course, BR didn't just stick with military surplus, but was soon sourcing its own line of safari and military inspired clothing and accessories. One early icon was the Ventilated Shirt, first made for use by the British Army in tropical outposts and manufactured in England, and least at the start. Another was the Israeli Paratrooper messenger bag... nice examples of which now run upwards of $150 on eBay. All of the early clothing was extremely well-made, classically cut, and (given the prices) extremely good value for money.

BR was initially a huge success--so much so that the Zieglers sold it to the Gap group in 1983. The stores continued to pursue the Ziegler's dream for a few years, but started to phase out the safari theme in the late 1980s. The Zieglers resigned in 1988. By the mid-1990s BR was spending millions of dollars in advertising to shed its safari image and compete directly with a new upstart, a preppy little catalogue-focused company out of New York called J. Crew.

The current mall bland mall brand version of BR has little to do with the original version, which sold classic, upscale clothing in an innovative environment.

But, luckily, examples of original Banana Republic clothing from its heyday in the 1980s can still be found--a testament to the longevity and quality of Banana Republic's wares.

This A-2 flight jacket is a wonderful example of what BR did best--take iconic clothing items, build them to last, and offer them widely. This jacket is cut as a classic civilian A-2, with side-entry handwarmer pockets built into the classic front flapped patch pockets whose flaps snap shut. This jacket features knit cuffs and hem--all of which are in perfect condition--and snap-down collar flaps. The back is cut from a single piece of leather--a feature that is becoming increasingly rare outside of the rarefied heights of Eastman and Aero.

This jacket also features underarm grommets for ventilation, and carries the classic vintage Banana Republic of Mill Valley, Calif. tag. It is, of course, fully lined, and features an interior pocket.

While the leather of this jacket is very slightly stiff--which will be readily rectified simply by wearing it!--this jacket is in excellent condition.

Tagged 42, but this is a *small* 42; likely best suited for a 40 or even a 38, depending on how you layer.
*
Asking just $60 > 55, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulders: 19 3/4
Length: 25 1/2





   

*4) Britches of Georgetown Suede Harrington Jacket.*

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crown who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This suede Harrington jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares. The Harrington jacket is a iconic clothing piece that is typically offered in cotton or a poly-cotton blend (like trenchcoats, the poly-cotton blends are considered perfectly acceptable in Harringtons). Britches took the classic Harrington and offered it in suede--a neat and classic twist on a well-loved standard. This jacket has all of the features of a traditional Harrington. It has knit cuffs and hem, a a lovely contrasting tartan lining--one of the hallmarks of a Harrington jacket--raglan sleeves, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets with button down flaps on the front. The collar can be folded up and secured against the wind, as shown. It also features a scalloped back yoke. Although the age of this jacket is uncertain judging by the label it is likely from the 1980s. It is in excellent condition; the suede is still lovely and supple, the YKK front zipper moves beautifully smoothly, and the two buttons for the flaps are still firmly attached. It does have two minor flaws; there are two tiny white spots on it (one of the back, one of the front), and the interior pocket is missing its button--an easy fix if you so desire.

*This is a lovely, classic jacket, and a bargain at $39 > 35, or offer.

Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 24 1/4.







      

*5) Vintage 1960s suede collegiate jacket by Ralph Edwards Sportswear*

Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 for the United States Navy jackets from 1961 - 1964. One of these jackets was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all!

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

*This is just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8


----------



## TweedyDon

* Vintage Banana Republic Safari Hat!*​


Dating from when Banana Republic sold extremely good clothes indeed, whose form followed their function, this lovely hat in fur felt is in absolutely excellent condition; it was likely never worn. It features ventilation perforations on the side, a classic hatband, and a leather interior sweatband. It was Made in the USA.

Size 7 1/4 (58).

A beautiful, classic hat, and a steal at just CLAIMED

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone in the range of 36-40 in the waist interesting in some older flat front BB cords? I may have access to some tomorrow.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT BORRELLI of Napoli Peacoat!*

*Peacoat by LUIGI BORRELLI of Napoli, Italy.*

*NEW, WITH TAGS!
*




*Rain and Waterproof Coat, from Borrelli's Main Line.*​
This is absolutely wonderful! Borrelli is one of THE premier Italian fashion houses, producing absolutely wonderful garments in the very finest traditions of Italian tailoring--and this peacoat is no exception.
From Borrelli's main line of clothing, this is cut as a classic peacoat with a double breasted six button front. All of the buttons are Borelli's signature buttons. The coat has two deep slash front pockets, with darting running almost parallel to them both for reinforcement and to help provide a sleeker silhouette. The cuffs are encircled by an ornamental lapped seam; the sleeve seams, shoulder seams, and center seam are all lapped, also. This coat has a single hook vent, and features the Borellii logo underneath the collar, so that it cannot be seen when the collar is turned down.

The coat is fully lined; the lining is partially quilted and designed to be both showerproof and windproof. The interior features pick stitching throughout, and comes complete with the full complement of Borrelli labels.

The coat is made from 72% Wool, 27% Nylon, and 1% Elastane. This coat is new, and comes complete with its original Borrelli booklet that has never been removed. It is in perfect condition.

This coat was, of course, made in Naples, Italy.

*Asking just $349, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length:29 3/4

*Photo Credit for mannequin shots: A Guy From Shanghai, of Style Forum.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price drops!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING i*n the USA: International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Nothing says Old Money Ivy quite like a vintage leather briefcase, and I have two...!*

1) Classic vintage hard-side briefcase. Likely dating from the 1960s this comes form the estate of a VERY prominent Princeton attorney from a white-shoe law firm. The locks work cleanly and well (although the tabs don't snap up all the time, as they used to in the Kennedy administration) as does the interior hardware. This case has the typical patina from use, and is monogrammed under the handle; this could be ignored or gold-leafed over by your cobbler. This case is in Very Good condition, and ready to give you decades of service!

Measures: 18 1/2" long, 12 1/2" wide, and 5" deep. Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA.

     

2) Vintage Air King" briefcase. Dating from when jet travel was exotic and glamorous this solid case is covered with top-grain cowhide. It has some cosmetic flaws--the most noticeable being the strip of leather missing from one side--but it is so solidly constructed that it will be happy to serve as a briefcase for a couple of decades to come. The twin locks on the front function well, although they no longer spring up. The interior features an accordian file system on the top. This has the usual patina of a vintage case, and so is in Good/Very Good condition.

Measures: Length: 17 3/4", Width: 11 3/4", Height 5". Asking just $40 or offer.

      

3) Leather attache case with lock and original key. This is a lovely, classically minimalist attache case! Made by Duolynx, this has two interior compartments as well as an interior zippered security compartment. The back has a futher zippered compartment. This comes complete with its original key, and is in excellent condition except that the left hand side of the handle is currently held on my a paperclip--very securely, I might add, as I didn't notice this flaw until I was photographing! This would be a very easy and cheap fix for your local cobbler. But because of this this lovely case is just in Very Good condition, and so is just $39, or offer.

15" long, 11" high, 3" wide.


----------



## conductor

11.5 D shoe alert!
AE Colton and AE Troy - both new
$100 for one pair or $150 for both
Shipping included conus



Colton:







Troy:


----------



## drlivingston

conductor said:


> 11.5 D shoe alert!
> AE Colton and AE Troy - both new
> $100 for one pair or $150 for both
> Shipping included conus


I want to buy these shoes. But, honestly, I would just flip them for profit. These are an exceptional buy for someone. You don't commonly find brand new first quality AE at this price.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Passing along the immaculate button front LL Bean Norwegian that I got right here from Tweedy. No tagged size, but fits like a Large, Navy & Cream/White. AAAC price $30 shipped CONUS. Open to offers.

https://www.grailed.com/listings/1733823-L-L--Bean-Norwegian-Sweater


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE 3/2 TWEED SACK*

This lightweight tweed is in a handsome purple plaid (would look absolutely terrific with a red univ. stripe or pink OCBD). Made by Van Court, and undoubtedly made in the USA. The narrow lapel width places it in the early 1960s--Trad's heyday.

Features a hook vent, two-button cuffs, nice 3/2 lapel roll and very natural shoulders (totally Trad). It's also half-lined, making it ideal for temperate climates.

Excellent condition with the exception of a very small hole in the upper right back. This is an easy and inexpensive fix for a tailor.

No size tag, please see measurements.

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 24" +2"
Length from bottom of collar: 29"

*Asking $35 CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SPRING IS ALMOST HERE!
I'll blow them out at $10 each - get a jump on your spring wardrobe!*

*SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Blue/White Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: Medium*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 30"
*PRICE: $10*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Red, White, Blue Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 15"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $10*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

Nice soft English cashmere, folks...



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE BULLOCK & JONES CASHMERE ARGYLE SWEATER
> Tagged size 40, made in England*
> 
> Navy with cream, gray and maroon. Excellent condition with no stains, snags, holes. Clean and ready to wear.
> 
> Just a tad small for me, or it would _never _leave my closet.
> 
> Measures 21.5" pit to pit, 32.5" sleeve (cuff unrolled), 25" length.
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## sbdivemaster

If Gamma's argyle is too small for you, perhaps one of these will entice...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC AMERICANA! *



*Vintage Collegiate Jacket.*​
The Collegiate jacket has become such a classic item of American clothing that it's now often used in movies and television shows--esp. those set in the 1960s--to signal that the character wearing it is an "All American" kid. It is also one of the most sought-after items among the Ivy-loving Japanese, with original examples (such as this) in very small sizes (alas, unlike this!) commanding premium prices.

It's not difficult to see why this jacket became so popular. Fitting similarly to a Harrington Collegiate jackets are extremely comfortable and easy to wear. With their knit hems and cuffs they fit neatly and cleanly while maintaining warmth, and leather sleeves in (typically) contrasting colors make them considerably more dashing than their Harrington cousins. And, of course, their association with Varsity sports teams only added to their American appeal.

Original examples from the 1960s are becoming increasing hard to find, and, irrespective of size or their original stated affiliation, are starting to command premium prices on eBay.

I'm accordingly very pleased to offer this lovely example--all the more so because, unlike many Collegiate jackets, this one doesn't proclaim that its wearer was a member of a particular sports team, an attribute that in many cases makes all but collectors shy from wearing originals.

Featuring a classic color combination of blue and cream, this lovely jacket has a dark navy body and sleeves with contrasting cream leather shoulders and pocket trims. (This material is leather, but leather that has been especially treated to withstand dry-cleaning--at least according to the tag on the interior!) The knit cuffs and hem feature the same cream as the leather shoulders and trim, and a lighter blue to complement and offset the primary color of the jacket. The jacket features a lovely quilted lining for warmth, and a beautifully fluid YKK zipper at the front.

This jacket features a full complement of original labels; it was made by the "Maple" company.
This jacket was originally owned by "Jim" of the Newtown Fire Assoc., Station 45--as proudly proclaimed by its embroidery! This renders this jacket much easier to wear than a sports team jacket; no-one will assume that you're trying to pass yourself off as a volunteer firefighter from c.1965, but will realize that you're wearing a classic piece of Americana.

This jacket is clearly an original vintage jacket; as such, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition. The only real blemish is some minor age discoloration to one of the leather shoulders, as shown. This is a lovely, wearable item of classic Americana!

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged 44 (vintage), this measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (35 1/4", measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length (bottom of collar at back): 24


----------



## thegovteach

Holy cow, I have two lettermen I may need to sell....nah, better keep 'em, no one would actually believe I lettered in anything today...:great:


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump!



WillBarrett said:


> As discussed previously, here is a great trad suit from Huntington. This is a classic 3/2 sack with patch pockets and a hooked vent. Pants are flat front with cuffs. Couple of items of note: sit is missing one front button, there is a little sheen as noted on one button (top one) and there is one spot on the front right pocket. That said, I would regard the suit in good but not great condition and so I'm offering this for $45 or offer - shipped to you this week.
> 
> Pictures below, with measurements:
> 
> Pants:
> 17" across
> 27" inseam
> 
> Jacket:
> Marked 40S
> Shoulders - 17.5"
> Chest - 21"
> Sleeves - 22 3/4"
> Length - 29"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

conductor said:


> 11.5 D shoe alert!
> AE Colton and AE Troy - both new
> $100 for one pair or $150 for both
> Shipping included conus


Fair warning... You guys have until this afternoon to buy these before they are absorbed into my collection. :hidden:


----------



## Clintotron

drlivingston said:


> Fair warning... You guys have until this afternoon to buy these before they are absorbed into my collection. :hidden:


If they were a full size smaller, I'd take them both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have three WONDERFUL Naval coats to pass on today--a Pre-1945 United States Navy peacoat that was issued, and likely worn in WWII, a wonderful recent United States Naval peacoat, and an original Gloverall duffel coat--the British Navy's version of a peacoat--with Blackwatch lining!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the United States; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) Pre-1945 US Navy Peacoat! LIKELY WORN IN WORLD WAR TWO!*

This is a wonderful piece of wearable history! This classic United States Navy peacoat was made before 1945--the interior label was discontinued at the end of the Second World War, and so this coat likely saw action in naval warfare.

As this is an older coat it is made from the extremely desirable kersey wool--thick, dense, and much warmer than the Melton wool used in current issue peacoats. (The use of kersey wool was discontinued in 1980 and Melton wool was used instead, which necessitated the introduction of quilted linings to maintain the warmth.) As this is an older coat is is also midnight blue rather than black, and it features a double row of five buttons (rather than the current 8) with the top two concealed under the oversized collar.

This coat also features its original throat latch, designed to keep the collar up to provide protection against the bitter Atlantic winds while on watch--the original owner of this coat almost certainly used this feature while on wartime duty. he also no doubt was glad of the fact that this coat can button in either the male or female direction--a feature designed to allow seamen to button their coats so that they would provide maximum protection from the wind. (You simply buttoned the coat so that the buttons were on the a\side away from the wind, thus eliminating any front opening for the wind to enter.) This feature was discontinued in 1967.

The buttons on this coat are the classic "fouled anchor" Navy buttons; this naval insignia also appears on the three smaller buttons (all intact) that hold the throat latch in place. This coat has the two deep slash front handwarmer pockets lined in dark brown corduroy; these are in excellent condition, inside and out. It also has the name of the original owner stamped (by the Navy) on the lining, indicating that this is an actual issue coat.

Despite its age this coat is utterly wearable, and in absolutely excellent condition, with two minor blemishes: It has *tiny* moth nibble by the lowest buttons (this can't be found unless you're looking for it) and a tiny nibble on the tip of the collar.

This is THE peacoat that you want! And since these are literally not being made anymore--and simply cannot be made with the history and stories of this particular coat--if this is your size, grab it! You'll be wearing a coat that quite possibly was worn while watching a U-Boat sink, that saved its owner from frostbite on Four Bells watch on Atlantic convoy duty, or that was worn while watching German destroyers burn off the coast of Normandy.....

*Asking just $115, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2 (Early peacoats were very fitted!)
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2 (from the nape); 27 3/4 (from the bottom of the oversized collar)









       

*2) Contemporary US Navy peacoat*

Contractor: Major Coat Co.

The United States Navy peacoat is an iconic clothing item, and, as a result, it has been widely copied with varying degrees of success. But if you want a peacoat, you should secure an authentic US Navy peacoat, both for their authenticity and because all of their features are guided by function, not fashion.

This is an authentic US Navy peacoat. It was made by the Naval contractor The Major Clothing Co. and dates from 1983. Despite its age, this is in absolutely excellent condition--a true testament to the quality and longevity of these coats. (Although I suspect that this one hasn't been worn very much!) This coat is all melton wool--far superior to the wool/other fibres blends that are common--and is wonderfully warm and breatheable. It is double-breasted for additional warmth, and buttons in the male direction. (The Navy discontinued unisex buttoning--used depending on the direction of the wind--in 1965.) All of the buttons are the correct Navy anchor issue. As with all Navy peacoats this has a classic oversize collar that can be put up and fastened up to protect against the wind while on watch topside. This coat has a single centre hook vent. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front. It is half-lined, and retains its original spare button in the interior. This was, of course, Made in the USA.
*
Asking just $49, boxed and shipped in the USA. OFFERS WELCOME!

This is tagged 38S and measures appropriately.*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length from top of oversize collar: 30 1/2
Length from bottom of oversize collar: 28



      

*3) ORIGINAL GLOVERALL DUFFEL--with Blackwatch lining! Made in England.*

Duffel coats acquired their name from the material that their ancestors were woven from--a thick, coarse wool that was very effective against the cold, was hard-wearing.... and originated in the town of Duffel, in Belgium. The original coats were very basic, and very effective in keeping their wearers warm--both ideal qualities for mass military production. This fact was not lost on the British Royal Navy, who by 1890 was supplying duffel coats as standard issue to their seamen. The hood was invaluable during watches topside, and was designed to be worn over a naval peaked cap. The classic horn and leather toggles were also functional, being designed to be used while wearing naval gloves.

By World War One a close ancestor of today's duffel was in regular naval use; during the interwar years it was refined to the duffel of today--which was then popularized in World War Two by Field Marshal Montgomery. The iconic status of the duffel was cemented in the 1950s, as military surplus became widely available and the duffel coat was adopted by the Angry Young Men of the British literary scene, and the Beatniks in America.

This coat is, as its label proudly proclaims, an Original Duffel Coat by Gloverall, the company that has become to the duffel what Burberry is to trenchcoats. Cut from a classic dark, dark, navy cloth that's the now-standard blend of wool (70%), polymid (20%) and polyester (10%) that presents to the touch as all wool, this coat features all of the classic elements of the traditional duffel. It has two large flapped patch pockets on the front, toggle fastenings (with NO concealed zipper, thankfully!), and a classic hood that features both a throat latch as button-operated side adjuster straps for a good fit. This coat also has a double-layer shoulder yoke for additional warmth, and a wonderful Blackwatch tartan lining.

It was, of course, made in England.

While this could do with a dry clean to freshen it up, and there is some VERY minor pilling at the waist area in the lining, this coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*As such, this is a bargain at just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 25 (duffels are supposed to be oversized)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (c.36 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (slopes into sleeve)
Length: 37 1/2 (from the nape of the neck)


----------



## WillBarrett

Boys size A&S tie from BB - NWT! Asking $22 or offer shipped.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Size 10A Hanover Shells. Fantastic condition. No cracks, etc.

Asking $75 shipped conus


----------



## mrbill12345

So I have a bunch of ties I'd like to sell, but wonder what the best way would be... Should I post a link to the Photobucket album or each picture individually? Either way is fine; just wondering what people would like (approx 30 ties)

I also have some shirts/suits to sell - would like an opinion on how to do the photos for those, too...

Haven't really sold here before, but remembered it - I just got engaged and the fiancée said my side of the closet couldn't be bigger than hers! Lol 

Edit: Here's the link to the album - just in case people were interested...
https://s1238.photobucket.com/user/ww123-2008/library/BB Review

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

You might want to set your PhotoBucket settings to private or you open up all of your albums for public viewing.


----------



## mrbill12345

Ah - thanks for the heads up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serdan

drlivingston said:


> You might want to set your PhotoBucket settings to private or you open up all of your albums for public viewing.


 There should be a way of setting only the BB Review folder (the one that you linked your post to) viewable to the public, while the rest remain public. Having said that, the ties and shirts look certain to generate interest on the board. I look forward to pictures of the suits.


----------



## mrbill12345

Ok - the folders that are private are now private, and everything else I don't care about! Lol

What do you think about linking the album vs each pic individually?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clintotron

mrbill12345 said:


> Ok - the folders that are private are now private, and everything else I don't care about! Lol
> 
> What do you think about linking the album vs each pic individually?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Linking is awesome for us mobile users. Makes it load more quickly AND keeps the relevant content readily available, while the visual components are easily accessible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Classic Jackets!*

*I have a slew of wonderful tweeds and blazers to pass on today, including some GRAILS, such as a vintage cashmere 3/2 sack from Chipp, a Dartmouth College Class of '56 Reunion jacket, and more, including Harris and Donegal Tweeds, vintage 3/2 sacks, Vintage Brooks Brothers (Brooksgate, and Makers), Southwick, Hilton, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! Pure Cashmere 3/2 sack from Chipp!*

Chipp needs no introduction here--they were one of the best tailors in New York (JFK was one of their clients), and THE Ivy Style tailor, being responsible for inventing the Ivy GTH staple of embroidered trousers.

Chipp's products are invariably absolutely first rate, and this beautiful cashmere 3/2 sack is no exception. Cut from pure cashmere--and not the thin mall stuff that's so common nowadays, but the wonderfully rich and soft cashmere that earned this cloth its reputation--in a lovely tan and cream bareleycorn weave, this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back. It features two button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in New York. It does have one small issue; the jetted pockets have started to sag slightly on the leading edge, as can be seen in the pictures. This could be rectified either by pressing, or, perhaps, by pressing and then basting shut to retain their shape. This is a common problem with jetted pockets, especially in fabrics such as cashmere, but because of this this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at *just $45, or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31







     

*2) MUSEUM QUALITY! Dartmouth College 3/2 sack Reunion jacket, Class of '56.*

I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.

This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.

Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.

Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.

Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32







    

*3) CLASSIC IVY! Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 tweed sack
*
This is absolutely beautiful! Cut as a 3/2 sack from Brooks Brothers' "Makers" line, the colourway and patterning of this lovely jacket are truly beautiful; a classic glen plaid in charcoals and lighter greys, with an overcheck in rich chestnut and sky blue. This jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined; it has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA, and comes complete with its original sleeve tag! It's in excellent condition, and a bargain at just *CLAIMED*, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 38R. Measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30





     

*4) SOPHISTICATED Plaid Jacket, hand-made by Astor and Black.*

This is a wonderfully sophisticated jacket! Cut from pure wool, this jacket has a beautifully sophisticated patterning and colourway in versatile dove and slate gfreys and Royal blues. Made in 2007, this is from Astor and Black's Nobility line, and so is 60% hand-made, with pick stitching throughout and hand sewn button holes. It is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darting. This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and is in absolutely excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $40, or offer--less than 3% of its original retail!

Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 21 3/4
Length: 32





   

*5) The English Shop of Princeton 3/.2 sack in forest green flannel*

The English Shop was one of the Big Five Ivy Style retailers from the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this wonderful jacket shows why! Cut from a lovely mid-weigh flannel in classic forest green, this is a beautiful 3/2 sack that was made by Linnett, one of the great traditional American clothiers. This lovely jacket is packed with trad desiderata; it has a lapped seam down the center back that leads to a single hook vent, it is fully canvassed, and it has wonderful burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. It is also fully lined, with a lovely lining featuring shotguns and hunting dogs! It also has teh ever desirable flapped, patch pockets! This jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, although it could use a sympathetic press, as it is slightly rumpled from storage. 
*
CLAIMED

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32





    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Shepherd's Check Jacket from Nick Hilton of Princeton*

Nick Hilton is carrying on the tradition of Norman Hilton, and is now the only trad. clothiers left in Princeton with a connection to the Big Five clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely wool cloth with a wonderful hand and drape, this jacket is a lovely small shephard's check tweed in chestnut, moss, and tan. It is a three button front jacket with the hint of a lapel roll, subtle darts and two front flapped pockets. It has four button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It features twin vents. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA for this beautiful jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*7) ELEGANT Made in Italy Black and Grey Plaid Jacket*

This is a beautifully elegant jacket! Made in Italy, this is cut from pure virgin wool with a lovely and sophisticated plaid in greys and blacks. The jacket is a rare two button sack; it features jetted pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The shoudlers are more padded than American jackets, in the Continental style. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 50R (US 40R), this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30





    

*8) BEAUTIFUL Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket*

This is wonderful! Cut from genuine Donegal tweed in a classic dark brown herringbone flecked throughout with scarlet, moss green, and sky blue, the tweed of this beautiful jacket is like evening clouds over a peat bog at dusk on a November late afternoon, with the peat fire and Irish tea waiting in the cottage.

Cut as a classic Irish three button hacking jacket with subtle darting, this has twin vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features complementary metal-shanked buttons is burnished chestnut. It was, of course, Made in Ireland, and apafrt from the start of some minor sag to the interior pockets is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





      

*9) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Spring! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin, this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





   

*10) S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*

A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8





    

*11) Southwick Tweed with RARE three patch pockets!*

In 1993 Southwick debuted its "Wickets" (derived from SouthWICK!) line of clothing. This was intended to be a slightly less formal range, designed to appeal to younger men in an effort to woo them into then purchasing Southwick's more traditional clothing. Alas, 1993 was right at the start of Grunge, and Southwick's view of "informal" was a far cry from that of Kurt Cobain. The effort was short-lived, and the brand elapsed in 2003.

Southwick's Wickets clothing is now very desirable, as it often featured elements that are both sought-after and rare--such as the three patch pockets on this lovely jacket! Cut from a a lovely heathery brown herringbone, his is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is half-canvaased and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4



     

*12) Basketweave Tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

I'm not sure if it's kosher to put this here but since I'm giving these away and not selling I thought I'd give you fellas first crack.
I found a few nice jumpers recently and unfortunately they are just a bit too small.
I have a very nice, made in Scotland vintage Lyle &Scott argyle cardigan. It measures about 20" pit to pit and is 25" from neck tag to hem

The next is a Braemar Shetland jumper in yellow. Absolutely cracking condition, saddle shoulders, an Ivy staple to be certain. It too is about 20" across the chest and 25" in length.

All I'm asking for them is postage. I love both of them and if they fit I'd never part with them but such is life. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers!


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always,* ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*PLEASE NOTE: Jackets 1 - 12 (including Donegal tweeds, Italian plaids, Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sacks, Southwick, and a two GRAILS_--a Dartmouth Class of '56 Reunion Blazer and a Chipp Cashmere 3/2 sack) appear on the previous page!

13) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer*

The trad classic! This is a nice example of a contemporary Brooks Brothers navy blazer. It has a two button front, and subtle darting; it is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single center vent. It features Brooks Brothers signature buttons from Waterbury of Conn.; three to each cuff. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Although the two front pockets are still basted shut this is only in Good/Very Good condition. It has a very small pinhole on the underside of one sleeve, and some minor schmaltz on the front near the hem; this will almost certainly come out with dry cleaning. Given these flaws, this is just $26, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 48R. Measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     

*14) LOVELY Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Tweed. PERFECT FOR SPRING!*

This is a truly lovely tweed! made for Brooks Brothers' vintage "Brooksgate" line-aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature lines--this is a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue. This jacket would be perfect for the cooler days of Sping! It is a contemporary two buton model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





  

*15) GRAIL! GORGEOUS Bespoke Flannel Navy Blazer by Sam's Tailors of Hong Kong. Tailor to Bill Clinton, Ronald Reagan, George Bush, and more!*

Formerly the property of Lt. Col. E. J. Comley, II.

This is absolutely wonderful! Sam's Tailors is perhaps the most famous tailoring house in Hong Kong, with clients including Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, Kevin Spacey, Richard Gere, Tony Blair, and Michael Jackson. The quality is superb, and easily rivals that of more expensive houses, such as Chan's. Opened in 1957, Sam's was, until 1997, the official tailor for the British Army in Hong Kong. The actual firm is some 800 cramped feet, serving up to six customers at a time--no small feat when you consider that each is being measured and the cloth selected at the same time!

As you can tell from the roster of clients Sam's has an international reputation, and so it's not surprising that Lt Col Comley chose to have this beautiful blazer tailored there. A classic navy blazer with a two button front and darting, this is cut from extremely luxurious flannel. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features an abundance of handwork, as you'd expect from Sam's. It features four button cuffs and a single center vent--it also has its original spare buttons. All of the buttons are heavy brass, and feature the US military emblem--as you'd expect for a blazer commissioned by a Lt. Col!

This blazer is beautiful, luxurious, and in excellent condition. *It's a genuine steal at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 28 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 34 1/2



     

*16) ICONIC Thinsulate Lined Tweed Jacket by LL Bean. GREY HERRINGBONE!*

SInce its founding in 1912 LL Bean has produced some iconic items of clothing. The most famous of these is likely the Maine Hunting Shoe, but this is closely followed by its saddle shoulder shetland sweaters, its Flying Tigers leather jackets, its Field jackets... and its Thinsulate lined tweed jackets, of which this is a a wonderful example.

Cut from lovely thick heavyweight tweed (85% wool, 15% nylon for strength) in charcoal herringbone, this beautiful jacket has been designed to be utterly functional--as well as extremely stylish. Cut with a three button front and subtle darts, this beautiful jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets. It also has a fully functional throat latch to keep out the wind, and two deep interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It is unvented, as befits its status as jacket/outerwear, and is warmly lined in quilted Thinsulate.

This beautiful jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged L-Reg. Measurements*:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 31 3/4







     

* 17) ICONIC Thinsulate Lined Tweed Jacket by LL Bean. SOLID LODEN GREEN!*

SInce its founding in 1912 LL Bean has produced some iconic items of clothing. The most famous of these is likely the Maine Hunting Shoe, but this is closely followed by its saddle shoulder shetland sweaters, its Flying Tigers leather jackets, its Field jackets... and its Thinsulate lined tweed jackets, of which this is another wonderful example.

Cut from lovely thick heavyweight tweed (100% wool) in Loden green, this beautiful jacket has been designed to be utterly functional--as well as extremely stylish. Cut with a three button front and subtle darts, this beautiful jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets. It also has a fully functional throat latch to keep out the wind, and two deep interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It is unvented, as befits its status as jacket/outerwear, and is warmly lined in quilted Thinsulate.

This beautiful jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31







     

*18) PATAGONIA Travel Blazer*

This is terrific! Although there is no fabric content listed this appears to be cut from wrinkle-resistent lighter-weight wool, the ideal material for a travel blazer. It is a current two button front jacket with darting. It has a single center vent, and is half-lined in complementary damson, with Patagonia's signature logo throughout. It has a zippered interior security pocket, and three button cuffs--all of the buttons feature Patagonia's crossed feathers. It also has flapped patch pockets!

This is in excellent condition, *and is a bargain at just $39, or offer.

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31





    

*19) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in flecked grey herringbone*

A beautiful, recent Harris tweed in classic grey herringbone that's flecked with moss green, sky blue, butter yellow, and pumpkin orange, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It is likely unworn--the two front pockets are still basted shut, and there si the remnants of the basting thread at the vent! ! It is fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all of the buttons are rich burnished chestnut and metal shanked. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 46L. Measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/4







    
*

20) GORGEOUS Vintage 3/2 sack in 1960s Glen Plaid*

This is absolutely beautiful! Clearly dating from the 1960s, the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this beautiful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a beautiful and utterly classic 1960s glen plaid in a medley of forest greens, Royal Blue, tans, and bark browns. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features two button cuffs. All of the buttosn are leather-covered and metal-shankled football buttons. It has lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back, and has a single hooked vent. There is no maker or country of origin listed, but this was clearly Made in the USA during the Golden Age of Ivy Style.

It is a vintage piece, and so in Very Good condition, as I'm conservative with rating vintage items. 
*
It's a bargain at just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 29


----------



## roof

mrbill12345 said:


> So I have a bunch of ties I'd like to sell, but wonder what the best way would be... Should I post a link to the Photobucket album or each picture individually? Either way is fine; just wondering what people would like (approx 30 ties)
> 
> I also have some shirts/suits to sell - would like an opinion on how to do the photos for those, too...
> 
> Haven't really sold here before, but remembered it - I just got engaged and the fiancée said my side of the closet couldn't be bigger than hers! Lol
> 
> Edit: Here's the link to the album - just in case people were interested...
> https://s1238.photobucket.com/user/ww123-2008/library/BB Review
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> *20) GORGEOUS Vintage 3/2 sack in 1960s Glen Plaid*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Clearly dating from the 1960s, the Golden Age of Ivy Style, this beautiful jacket is cut from mid-weight tweed in a beautiful and utterly classic 1960s glen plaid in a medley of forest greens, Royal Blue, tans, and bark browns.


We've been watching old Odd Couple reruns... that SC screams Oscar Madison!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Something casual for the weekends...?*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brother 346 Cinnamon/Navy Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Cotton; Made in China
*TAGGED: L*
Neck: 17"
Sleeve: 35"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with drops...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

******************************************
*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*YET MORE Classic Jackets!*

*I have several more lovely classic tweeds and blazers to pass on today, including 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed, a GRAIL Brooks Brothers Brookstweed, an Ede and Ravenscroft double-breasted blazer, Donegal tweed, and more! Keep watching this Exchange! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA; International offers are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

As always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Please PM with interest and offers!

*1) RARE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from Harry Ballot of Princeton*

Although Harris tweed is one of the staple fabrics of the Ivy wardrobe it is surprisingly rarely used to make that other Ivy staple, the 3/2 sack..... and so I'm very pleased to offer this surprisingly rare 3/2 sack in Harris tweed from Harry Ballot of Princeton, one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age! The tweed of this lovely jacket is wonderful--a light smoke grey with vertical striping of russet and sky blue, in classic Harris style. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single center vent. It has theee button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with Harris tweed. It has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30





     

*2) MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed*

A grey herringbone Harris tweed jacket should be the backbone of every classic wardrobe, and this is a beautiful example, with Royal Blue flecks heathered into the herringbone --so if this is your size, grab it! A contemporary two button front jacket with very subtle darts, this lovely jacket was clearly Made in England, the telltale signs being the single button cuffs (which only appear on very traditional British tweeds) and the placement of the interior content label in the left-hand interior seam. This lovely jacket has a single center vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; it is quite possibly unworn. 
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





  

*3) The English Shop of Princeton CLASSIC 3/2 sack navy blazer.*

This is wonderful! A classic 3/2 sack navy blazer from The English Shop of Princeton, one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers of Princeton's Golden Age. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a jacket intended for Spring or Summer use, being cut from lighter-weight wool. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the unusual feature of complementary pale blue lining in the sleeves. It has two button cuffs and a single vent. It also has flapped patch pockets, and very natural shoulders. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it does have some wear to the second buttonhole, and a very small smudge just under the top button on the right-hand sleeve, that can't really be seen when worn.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*
4) WONDERFUL Comfortable Vintage Donegal tweed!*

This is a truly lovely jacket, ready to become a faithful companion on many long walks with the dogs, quick trips to the store, and everything in between! This is the type of casual tweed that you'd wish you could wear to the office as it's so comfortable, that your wife will claim to hate but secretly love, and that, in twenty years' time, you'll spend far more than it's worth on repairs as you just can't bear to see it go.

Made in Ireland, this is cut from a style of Donegal tweed that is now rarely seen; a roughwoven very broad herringbone, casually flecked with large tufts and knots of cream, slate blue, and stone grey. The colourway is also from the past, with the herringbone being a dark bark brown and petrol blue--utterly 1960s. The jacket itself has a lovely narrow lapel, three button cuffs, and a two buton front with darts--essential for a cloth this thick and roughewn. It is fully lined and has a single center vent.

This jacket does have a few minor issues--although in a tweed this rough these are truly patina rather than flaws. There's a small professional patch to the lining (possibly repairing a briar snag when Snipe went after a rabbit in Co. Sligo in 1968), and there's the very hint of a fray at the leading edge of the right-hand cuff--although this won't pose problems for at least five years. The buttons have wear and patina, and the jacket could use a dry-clean to freshen it up. As such, it's in Good/Very Good condition, and so is just $35, or offer.... a BARGAIN for a jacket you'll come to love and wear hundreds of times over the next few decades!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2) 
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*5) FULL CANVAS Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Dark Navy Blazer from Ede & Ravenscroft of England, founded in 1689.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Ede & Ravenscroft, founded in 1689 and the premier robemakers in England, purveyors of robes to the academy and the judiciary, this beautiful, formal double-breasted blazer in dark navy is fully canvassed and fully lined. Complete with formal peak lapels, this jacket has pick stitching throughout. It also features finished four button cuffs and twin vents. It has three front buttons on the right, and two on the left; close inspection reveals that there was never a third on the left, but if this bothers youy, don't despair--the original spare button is included on the interior of the jacket.

This beautiful, formal jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33





 :satisfied:   

*6) Classic Glen Plaid Jacket*

A lovely, classic black and grey glen plaid with absolutely BEAUTIFUL overchecking in forest green, golden wheat, russet, and sky blue, this is cut from wool that's so soft it feels like camelhair. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented; it appears that the vent has been professionally closed. It has three button cuffs; the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4





   

*7) CLASSIC Southwick for Paul Stuart flannel Navy Blazer*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely medium-weight flannel with a wonderful hand and drape this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs, and all of the buttons are hollow brass from Waterbury of Conn., the company that provided the buttons that adorned the uniforms of both Grant and Lee during the Civil War. This jacket is beautifully cut, as befits a Southwick made expressly for Paul Stuart, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and, apart from some minor wrinkling in the elbows, which will be eliminated by pressing, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged 42 Tall. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32





    

*8) GRAIL! Absolutely BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack with overchecking and flecking. PATCH POCKETS!*

Brooks Brothers' "Brookstweed" line was started in 1963, and continued for just over two decades. Brookstweed jackets have become increasingly sought after as classic icons of Ivy Style, and this one is no exception. Cut as a 3/2 sack with a beautifully fluid lapel roll the tweed that this jacket is cut from is almost certainly Scottish. It has a beautiful patterning, being a complex weave of broad broekn bone herringbone with overchecking. The colourway is also both subtle and complex; the base broken bone is in classic charcoal, while the subtle overchecking is in bracken and Royal Blue. The overchecking is then complemented by subtle flecking in chestnut, forest green, and the occasional berry red.

This is a truly beautiful jacket!

This jacket also features all of the Ivy desiderata. As well as being a 3/2 sack it also features flapped patch pockets and a single lapped seam down the center of the back. It has two button cuffs and a single center vent. It is also fully canvassed and half-lined. The interior pockets have reinforced edges to maintain their shape, and the original locker look is intact. This was, of course Union made in the USA,a nd is in absolutely excellent condition.
*
Asking just $65, or offer for this truly GRAIL jacket.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 293/4









*9) CLASSIC Barleycorn Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed in the relatively rare barleycorn pattern, with classic Harris vertical striping in russet, golden wheat, and sky blue. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect with tweeds. The jacket is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30


----------



## WillBarrett

PRICE DROP - willing to entertain offers, too. Thanks.

As discussed previously, here is a great trad suit from Huntington. This is a classic 3/2 sack with patch pockets and a hooked vent. Pants are flat front with cuffs. Couple of items of note: sit is missing one front button, there is a little sheen as noted on one button (top one) and there is one spot on the front right pocket. That said, I would regard the suit in good but not great condition and so I'm offering this for $35 or offer - shipped to you this week.

Pictures below, with measurements:



Pants:
17" across
27" inseam

Jacket:
Marked 40S
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 21"
Sleeves - 22 3/4"
Length - 29"


----------



## gamma68

BUMP AND PRICE DROP.



gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE 3/2 TWEED SACK*
> 
> This lightweight tweed is in a handsome purple plaid (would look absolutely terrific with a red univ. stripe or pink OCBD). Made by Van Court, and undoubtedly made in the USA. The narrow lapel width places it in the early 1960s--Trad's heyday.
> 
> Features a hook vent, two-button cuffs, nice 3/2 lapel roll and very natural shoulders (totally Trad). It's also half-lined, making it ideal for temperate climates.
> 
> Excellent condition with the exception of a very small hole in the upper right back. This is an easy and inexpensive fix for a tailor.
> 
> No size tag, please see measurements.
> 
> Shoulders: 18.5"
> Chest: 42"
> Waist: 40"
> Sleeve: 24" +2"
> Length from bottom of collar: 29"
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## conductor

Consolation of some of my older posts - drops, etc

The original Nantucket Reds

asking $25 shipped conus

Size 44

Measures 22" width and 31" length





Reversible vest
Grey herringbone/mushroom moleskin

Asking $35 shipped
Measures length 24"
Width 22.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a lovely Chanel garment bag and a Tiffany glasses case to pass on today! *

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING in the USA*; also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) CHANEL Garment Bag.*

If you're reading this it's likely that you receive an awful lot of parcels in the mail containing clothes.... And here's a chance to have something arrive at your door that's for her!

While this is about as far from classic menswear as you can get, it's certain to bring a smile to her face--and that's worth more than even a NOS Chipp tweed or an Aero Highwayman! 

An authentic Chanel garment bag, this features press-studs on the sides to hold it closed, the classic Chanel corsage on the back in its own packet, and the original Chanel hanger. This measures 50" by 23" when open, and is in excellent condition.

CLAIMED!



   

*2) Tiffany Glasses Case*

And while I'm posting things that are outside my normal purview, here's a Tiffany glasses case in Good/Very Good condition. It still snaps shut with a satisfying click, and the front edges fit neatly together, but the hinge is *slightly* wonky on the back! *How about $18, or offer, shipped?*


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump!



WillBarrett said:


> Boys size A&S tie from BB - NWT! Asking $22 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Australian "Down Under" Duster Coat. XL. Brown oilskin. OFFERS WELCOME!*

The Australian Duster coat is an iconic piece of clothing, designed in the C19th to weather the rigors of the Outback. And this is a wonderful example, that's simply packed with features--all of which are there for a purpose!

Made from mid-weight waxed cotton oilskin, this coat is a classic dark milk chocolate brown. It features two deep patch pockets on the front that are secured by snaps. The front of the coat is also secured by snaps--far easier to use than buttons if your hands are cold or full of the reins of your horse while you're roping poddies, and less likely to pull or tear while subject to the rigors of wear. Moreover, as well as being secured by snaps the front is covered by a wide placket, also secured by snaps, making the front wind and waterproof.

The cuffs features straps that can also be used to tighten the cuff and keep out rain and wind; the sleeves have a second layer of waxed cotton on the stress points for extra strength. There is, of course, a deep vent at the back--this is pleated for ease of use while riding horses, and can also be fastened close by snaps. This also features interior straps to secure the coat to your calves should you wish to--this is actually useful on windy days. It has a fully functional throat latch, as you'd expect.

Traditionally, duster coats come complete with a cape and a hood--and this is no exception. However, unlike inferior dusters the cape and hood on this one can be removed should you wish not to use them, and then readily re-fastened.... By (you guessed it) snaps.

This coat was, of course, Made in Australia. It does features some minor age foxing on the front, as shown, but this is a cosmetic issue only, and while it could be described as patina it should also be noted that the first couple of re-waxings will take care of this--I've had this issue with older Barbours and it's not a big deal at all.

Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--the low price simply reflects the foxing which could easily be remedied!

*Tagged X-Large, this measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA
Length: 52 (Recall, dusters are almost floor-length coats!)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Brooks bros. suspenders!*

Vintage Brooks Brothers braces/suspenders.... in a classic red, white, and blue stripe! These feature brass sliders stamped with "Brooks Brothers", and are in Very Good condition. Just $18 shipped in the USA.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a nice Brooks Brothers jacket for spring. No label but certainly a silk-wool blend. Size is 42R but see measurements. Fully lined, center vent and USA made. A great jacket in very good shape with only minor slubbiness as is common with silk jackets.

Asking $35 or offer shipped.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*66 Jackets--including GRAILS! ALL $49, or under, SHIPPED IN THE USA!*

*I have several more lovely classic tweeds and blazers to pass on today, including 3/2 sacks in Harris Tweed, a GRAIL Brooks Brothers Brookstweed, an Ede and Ravenscroft double-breasted blazer, Donegal tweed, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA; International offers are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

As always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*
1) RARE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from Harry Ballot of Princeton*

Although Harris tweed is one of the staple fabrics of the Ivy wardrobe it is surprisingly rarely used to make that other Ivy staple, the 3/2 sack..... and so I'm very pleased to offer this surprisingly rare 3/2 sack in Harris tweed from Harry Ballot of Princeton, one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age! The tweed of this lovely jacket is wonderful--a light smoke grey with vertical striping of russet and sky blue, in classic Harris style. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single center vent. It has theee button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with Harris tweed. It has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30





     

*2) MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed*

A grey herringbone Harris tweed jacket should be the backbone of every classic wardrobe, and this is a beautiful example, with Royal Blue flecks heathered into the herringbone --so if this is your size, grab it! A contemporary two button front jacket with very subtle darts, this lovely jacket was clearly Made in England, the telltale signs being the single button cuffs (which only appear on very traditional British tweeds) and the placement of the interior content label in the left-hand interior seam. This lovely jacket has a single center vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; it is quite possibly unworn. 
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





  

*
3) WONDERFUL Comfortable Vintage Donegal tweed!*

This is a truly lovely jacket, ready to become a faithful companion on many long walks with the dogs, quick trips to the store, and everything in between! This is the type of casual tweed that you'd wish you could wear to the office as it's so comfortable, that your wife will claim to hate but secretly love, and that, in twenty years' time, you'll spend far more than it's worth on repairs as you just can't bear to see it go.

Made in Ireland, this is cut from a style of Donegal tweed that is now rarely seen; a roughwoven very broad herringbone, casually flecked with large tufts and knots of cream, slate blue, and stone grey. The colourway is also from the past, with the herringbone being a dark bark brown and petrol blue--utterly 1960s. The jacket itself has a lovely narrow lapel, three button cuffs, and a two buton front with darts--essential for a cloth this thick and roughewn. It is fully lined and has a single center vent.

This jacket does have a few minor issues--although in a tweed this rough these are truly patina rather than flaws. There's a small professional patch to the lining (possibly repairing a briar snag when Snipe went after a rabbit in Co. Sligo in 1968), and there's the very hint of a fray at the leading edge of the right-hand cuff--although this won't pose problems for at least five years. The buttons have wear and patina, and the jacket could use a dry-clean to freshen it up. As such, it's in Good/Very Good condition, and so is just $29, or offer.... a BARGAIN for a jacket you'll come to love and wear hundreds of times over the next few decades!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2) 
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/2







      

*4) FULL CANVAS Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Dark Navy Blazer from Ede & Ravenscroft of England, founded in 1689.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Ede & Ravenscroft, founded in 1689 and the premier robemakers in England, purveyors of robes to the academy and the judiciary, this beautiful, formal double-breasted blazer in dark navy is fully canvassed and fully lined. Complete with formal peak lapels, this jacket has pick stitching throughout. It also features finished four button cuffs and twin vents. It has three front buttons on the right, and two on the left; close inspection reveals that there was never a third on the left, but if this bothers youy, don't despair--the original spare button is included on the interior of the jacket.

This beautiful, formal jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33





 :satisfied:   

*5) Classic Glen Plaid Jacket*

A lovely, classic black and grey glen plaid with absolutely BEAUTIFUL overchecking in forest green, golden wheat, russet, and sky blue, this is cut from wool that's so soft it feels like camelhair. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented; it appears that the vent has been professionally closed. It has three button cuffs; the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4





   

*6) CLASSIC Southwick for Paul Stuart flannel Navy Blazer*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely medium-weight flannel with a wonderful hand and drape this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs, and all of the buttons are hollow brass from Waterbury of Conn., the company that provided the buttons that adorned the uniforms of both Grant and Lee during the Civil War. This jacket is beautifully cut, as befits a Southwick made expressly for Paul Stuart, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and, apart from some minor wrinkling in the elbows, which will be eliminated by pressing, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged 42 Tall. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32





    

*7) GRAIL! Absolutely BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack with overchecking and flecking. PATCH POCKETS!*

Brooks Brothers' "Brookstweed" line was started in 1963, and continued for just over two decades. Brookstweed jackets have become increasingly sought after as classic icons of Ivy Style, and this one is no exception. Cut as a 3/2 sack with a beautifully fluid lapel roll the tweed that this jacket is cut from is almost certainly Scottish. It has a beautiful patterning, being a complex weave of broad broekn bone herringbone with overchecking. The colourway is also both subtle and complex; the base broken bone is in classic charcoal, while the subtle overchecking is in bracken and Royal Blue. The overchecking is then complemented by subtle flecking in chestnut, forest green, and the occasional berry red.

This is a truly beautiful jacket!

This jacket also features all of the Ivy desiderata. As well as being a 3/2 sack it also features flapped patch pockets and a single lapped seam down the center of the back. It has two button cuffs and a single center vent. It is also fully canvassed and half-lined. The interior pockets have reinforced edges to maintain their shape, and the original locker look is intact. This was, of course Union made in the USA,a nd is in absolutely excellent condition.
*
Asking just $49, or offer for this truly GRAIL jacket.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 293/4









*8) CLASSIC Barleycorn Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed in the relatively rare barleycorn pattern, with classic Harris vertical striping in russet, golden wheat, and sky blue. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect with tweeds. The jacket is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





    

*9) BEAUTIFUL English Cashmere Twill Blazer!*

Baron of Piccadilly used to be well-known for being the only store in Britain that routinely offered discounts of Barbour clothing. Not surprisingly, as well as being a Barbour stockist Baron also stocked many other wonderful items of clothing. This beautiful cashmere blazer is a good example. Likely dating from the early 1980s the cashmere of this jacket is seriously thick and soft, not the mall cashmere that's so widespread now. The cloth was loomed in Huddersfield, England, and is a wonderful twill weave.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting and beautifully narrow lapels this has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in England. It carries the classic Baron label. It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just

$40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--this is a steal for an English cashmere blazer of this quality!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30





    

*10) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth Tweed. Horn buttons!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely houndstooth cloth in slate and cream with a dark red windowpane overcheck this lovely jacket by Southwick is half-canvassed and fully lined. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has a single center vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Made in the USA, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

just $35, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/5





     

[B11) Basketweave Tweed with Patch Pockets![/B]

A lovely, sturdy tweed in a heathery grey and cream basketweave with lovely subtle chestnut brown accents, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It features two patch pockets with flaps; these are surrounded by lapped seams. It has a single center vent and four button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from H.A. & E. Smith of Bermuda!*

H.A. & E. Smith was established on Bermuda in 1889. Together with Trimingham's and The English Sports Shop it was the third main upscale clothing store on Bermuda, boasting at one time that it had the widest selection of cashmere sweaters anywhere in the Western hemisphere.

Smith's closed in 2001, but you can still find examples of its wares that show clearly why it so famous for the quality of its clothing--and this Harris Tweed jacket is one example.

Made in England for Smith's, this jacket is cut from an absolutely beautiful and extremely rare bold plaid Harris Tweed in a wonderful medly of autumnal brackens, russets, chestnut browns and dark moss green. Cut as a contemporary two button front jacket it has subtle darts and the utterly correct and traditional British single button cuff. The buttons are, of course, metal shanked and leather covered football buttons. This has a single center vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It also carries the classic 1960s label announcing that this is "All Wool" and "Made in England" , as well as the classic Harris Tweed orb label and a wonderful vintage Smith's label.

I'm conservative in rating vintage items, so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--and is absolutely beautiful!

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30









   

*13) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2





     

*14) LANGROCK 3/2 sack Lightweight Navy Blazer*

Langrock was THE purveyor of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and near the end of its life was running adverts announcing that it was the only store in America that still exclusively focused on the Ivy Look.

This is a classic Langrock jacket. Perfect for the summer or the warmer days of Spring and Fall this is cut from a lightweight wool. It is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has a very small smudge on the hem at the front, which wil likely come out with dry cleaning, but as such this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $29, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*15) WONDERFUL Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket, Made in England for Archie Brown, Bermuda*

Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned retailer at a very good price indeed! *Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2







      


*
16) Brooks Brothers Heathery Herringbone Jacket*

At first sight this presents as a dark grey herringbone jacket, but closer inspection shows that this is cut from a miniature herringbone in charcoal grey and brown with moss greens and sky blues heathered in for a lovely complex and beautiful cloth. This is a contemporary two button models with subtle darts; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



     

*17) MTM Guncheck Jacket by Coriolan of Paris*

Located in Paris 6 Coriolan of Paris have been tailors for half a century. This lovely jacket was made on the premises in Paris, and shows the English influence on Coriolan's tailoring. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from cloth in a guncheck pattern that's a mixture of russets, taupes, and moss greens. It has an English three button front, twin vents, and finished four button cuffs. This retains its full set of spare buttons. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





   

*18) HAND TAILORED Hickey Freeman American Hacking jacket
*
This is a truly beautiful jacket! Hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman, this is the "Edwards" model which is cut as an American Hacking Jacket; it has the three button front of a standard English hacking jacket, but the top button is rolled over, Ivy-style. It is darted, as is correct for an English hacking jacket, and has twin vents. It also has four button cuffs. It is fully lined in Hickey Freeman's signature lining, and it is also fully canvassed.

The tweed itself is lovely; a dark autumnal medley of burnished chestnut, peat black, and bark brown in a classic glen plaid pattern. It was Union Made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $35, or offer--a bargain for a jacket hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman!

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



     

*19) WONDERFUL! Classic 3/2 sack in grey herringbone tweed with overchecking by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton*

H. Freeman is one of the great classic American clothiers, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five bastions of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and so a jacket that carries the labels of both has impeccable tradly provenance!

And this jacket fully lives up to its heritage. At first sight this presents as a classic herringbone tweed, but closer inspection reveals that this has a very subtle overchecking in turquoise, burn orange, and sepia brown, making this a truly beautiful tweed. It is cut as a classic American 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also features a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders. It has four button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4





    

*20) Classic Barleycorn Harris Tweed *

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn Harris tweed in brown and cream this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that go so well with Harris Tweed. This has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling from storage is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31





   

*21) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*22) WONDERFUL Vintage Plaid 3/2 sack from Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely wonderful, simply packed with all of the features that you'd want in an Ivy jacket! The cloth that this is cut from is absolutely lovely, being a bolder Glen Plaid with overchecking in shades of russet and forest green. The cut does full justice to the beauty of the cloth, being a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is fully canvassed and half lined. It features lapped seams along the arms and across the shoulders, as well as down the centre back; this seam culminates in a hook vent. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label, and was Union Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (as I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, and this has a very small and very faded blemish on one cuff, as shown!) and a bargain at just $25

*Tagged 41 (vintage), measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2







     

*
23) Trimingham's of Bermuda Classic LIGHTWEIGHT Navy Blazer*

Trimingham's of Bermuda was founded in 1842, and closed in 2005. It was Bermuda's most famous and upscale store, and was a firm favourite among the Ivy set that vacationed in Bermuda or took cruises that stopped off there. Like The English Sports Shop of Bermuda it specialized in traditional British and Ivy clothing, and this blazer is a lovely example of its wares. Cut from a very lightweight cloth that's a wool-poly blend--although this just feels like very lightweight wool to the touch--this is a standard two button front jacket with darting and a centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and carries Trimingham's signature brass "ship" buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is in excellent condition except for a small strip of residue on the shoulder from where some fool attached a strip of masking tape to use as a price-tag! This will readily come out with dry-cleaning, however. 
*
This is a true bargain at just $22.

Tagged 40L. Measures: 
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31



   

*24) GORGEOUS Classic Forest Green 3/2 sack flannel blazer by Corbin*

The forest green 3/2 sack blazer is a true Ivy classic, and one that is rarely seen anymore--which is why I'm so pleased to be able to offer this one today! Cut from a wonderful lighter midweight flannel this beautiful jacket is packed with all of the Tradly desiderata. It has a lovely lapel roll, flapped patch pockets, and a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are Corbin's own signature buttons, and so are original to the jacket. It has very natural shoulders--Corbin, after all, are so proud of their natural shoulders that they had a "Natural Shoulder" line of pants!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA by one of the great Trad clothiers, and, apart from a slight mark in the lining, as shown, is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a truly rare classic, and so is a bargain at just $35 or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



      

*
25) GORGEOUS Double-Breasted Blazer by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lighter-weight light navy wool cloth that's perfect for wearing in the warmer days of Spring and Summer this lovely double-breasted blazer by Corbin has a 6 - 1 front button configuration and classic peak lapels. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs--all of the buttosn are Corbin's signature buttons, and are original to the jacket. This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would be perfect for garden parties or for your nephew's graduation from Princeton! This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, of the the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age in Princeton.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*26) LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8





     

*27) GORGEOUS Brown Flecked Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is absolutely beautful! Cut from a rich dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed that's flecked throughout with the colours of a Scottish countryside--moss green, rosehip orange, gorse yellow, loch blue, berry red--this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are a wonderful complement to Harris Tweed... and these are a lovely shade of burnished chestnut.

This lovely jacket was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 7/8





   

*28) PURE SILK Armani Jacket. MADE IN ITALY!*

Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at

just $29, or offer--likely around 1/25th of what it cost new!

*Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2



     

*29) LOVELY Bespoke Jacket--smaller size, surgeons' cuffs.*

This is a lovely bespoke jacket! Cut from a beautiful dark petrol blue midweight wool cloth this is a contemporary two-button front model with darting for shape. It has twin vents, a signature lining designed to match the lovely colour of the jacket, and two-button cuffs--these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has a lovely narrow lapel. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*30) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

A lovely classic Harris Tweed jacket in cream, brown and grey basketweave, this is a two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features clasic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. It has a small blemish in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*31) GORGEOUS! Corneliani for Polo Blue Label Navy Blue Flannel Blazer*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Italy by Corneliani, this beautiful jacket is cut from a lovely soft and luxurious flannel. Elegantly cut as a two-button front jacket with slightly narrow lapels that flow beautifully into the front of the jacket; the placket and the lapels feature an abundance of pick stitching. This jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a twin vent. It has four button cuffs. The buttons are all Polo Blue Lapel signature buttons, featuring a crown and the RL monogram. This jacket is extremely luxurious, absolutely beautiful, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer--an absolute steal for a jacket of this quality!

Tagged 44L. Measures smaller*:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32



      

*32) NWT Swedish Double Breasted Blazer. Buttons by Sporrongs of Sweden!*

A lovely classic navy double-breasted blazer cut from mid-weight wool this features a 6 by 2 front closure, peak lapels, and a twin vent. The brass buttons are made by Sporrongs of Sweden, a company that has been making medals, insignia, and small metal items such as buttons since the C17th, and which currently hols the Royal Warrant to supply these items to the King of Sweden. This jacket lacks sleeve buttons. It is fully lined, and NWT--hence it is in excellent condition. It was Made in Sweden.
*
Asking just $27

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



       

*33) Bespoke Navy Blazer with Spectacular Lining!*

This is a lovely blazer that it clearly bespoke. Cut as a contemporary two button front model with darting, this is cut from lighter mid-weight wool. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in a wonderful swirling iridescent pink paisley! This has a single center vent, and the heraldic buttons are all solid brass. This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



  

*34) Bespoke Grey Blazer--ideal for summer!*

While this is possibly (likely) an orphan jacket, this is both sufficiently light-coloured and sufficiently solid-coloured that it could do very well as a summer blazer with the addition of blonde horn buttons... and given that I am asking *merely $20 *for this, shipped in the USA, this could be a very nice jacket indeed for minimal cost!

Union Made in the USA in 2006 this is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single enter vent. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. This is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and cut from a lovely lighter-weight cool, making this ideal for conversion to a summer blazer. It is twin vented and features an abundance of pick stitching in the lining, on the lapels, and around the external pockets.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC07939_zps2ptxp8zy.jpg.html



  

*
35) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers Vintage 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from wonderfully luxurious heavier medium-weight flannel cloth in classic dark navy blue, this blazer is a true GRAIL item--a Brooks Brothers flannel navy blazer with a 3/2 lapel roll! Although this has the traditional 3/2 lapel roll note that this is not a sack jacket, for it features subtle darts. The reason for this Brooks anomaly simple--this blazer was made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, which was aimed at younger men just starting their relationship with Brooks Brothers (hence, "Brooksgate" being the gateway to Brooks Brothers). Since younger men (at least when this jacket was made..) have not yet acquired the girth that might be needed to make a sack fit well without needing side seam alterations to taper it this jacket is darted for a sleeker fit.... although the 3/2 lapel is still present to introduce the Brooksgate customers to its elegance.

In addition to have a 3/2 lapel--with, here, a beautiful roll--this blazer also has the classic two button cuffs, and the highly desirable flapped patch pockets. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" buttons (no longer produced) and so are original to this jacket. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer, for this wonderful jacket!

Tagged (vintage) 41L. Measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*36) GRAIL!! Langrock Navy Blazer*

Together with Norman Hilton and Chipp Langrock of Princeton was primarily responsible for both developing and popularizing the "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style", and near the end of its life Langrock continued to run adverts proudly boasting that it was the ONLY remaining store in American that truly exemplified the American Look, by which it meant Ivy Style. So famous is Langrock that even its labels are becoming collectible, and so I'm very pleased to offer this wonderful classic navy blazer from the mothership of Ivy Style.

This blazer is also unusual, in that it is not a 3/2 sack, but instead a two button contemporary model with darting. It is cut from a lovely navy hopsack cloth--which turns out to be a blend of wool and polyester. This is not that surprising, though, since the polyester of the 1960s and early 1970s was NOT the polyester of today, but was woven so that it came very, very close to feeling just like wool--you wouldn't be able to tell that this was a blended fabric unless you knew. This jacket has a single center vent, is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has very natural shoulders, and red piping around the perimeter of the lining for added flair. It also features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, as well as heraldic buttons that were made by Waterbury of Conn.--a company founded in 1812 and the premier suppliers of stamped brass buttons in the United States. When Grant met Lee at the Appomattox Courthouse, both men were wearing Waterbury buttons on their uniforms!

*This jacket is in excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*37) GRAIL! Pure Cashmere 3/2 sack from Chipp!*

Chipp needs no introduction here--they were one of the best tailors in New York (JFK was one of their clients), and THE Ivy Style tailor, being responsible for inventing the Ivy GTH staple of embroidered trousers.

Chipp's products are invariably absolutely first rate, and this beautiful cashmere 3/2 sack is no exception. Cut from pure cashmere--and not the thin mall stuff that's so common nowadays, but the wonderfully rich and soft cashmere that earned this cloth its reputation--in a lovely tan and cream bareleycorn weave, this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back. It features two button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in New York. It does have one small issue; the jetted pockets have started to sag slightly on the leading edge, as can be seen in the pictures. This could be rectified either by pressing, or, perhaps, by pressing and then basting shut to retain their shape. This is a common problem with jetted pockets, especially in fabrics such as cashmere, but because of this this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at *just $40, or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31







     

*38) MUSEUM QUALITY! Dartmouth College 3/2 sack Reunion jacket, Class of '56.*

I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.

This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.

Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.

Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.

Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32







    

*39) BEAUTIFUL Shepherd's Check Jacket from Nick Hilton of Princeton*

Nick Hilton is carrying on the tradition of Norman Hilton, and is now the only trad. clothiers left in Princeton with a connection to the Big Five clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely wool cloth with a wonderful hand and drape, this jacket is a lovely small shephard's check tweed in chestnut, moss, and tan. It is a three button front jacket with the hint of a lapel roll, subtle darts and two front flapped pockets. It has four button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It features twin vents. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA for this beautiful jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32





     

*40) ELEGANT Made in Italy Black and Grey Plaid Jacket*

This is a beautifully elegant jacket! Made in Italy, this is cut from pure virgin wool with a lovely and sophisticated plaid in greys and blacks. The jacket is a rare two button sack; it features jetted pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The shoudlers are more padded than American jackets, in the Continental style. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 50R (US 40R), this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30





    

*41) BEAUTIFUL Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket*

This is wonderful! Cut from genuine Donegal tweed in a classic dark brown herringbone flecked throughout with scarlet, moss green, and sky blue, the tweed of this beautiful jacket is like evening clouds over a peat bog at dusk on a November late afternoon, with the peat fire and Irish tea waiting in the cottage.

Cut as a classic Irish three button hacking jacket with subtle darting, this has twin vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features complementary metal-shanked buttons is burnished chestnut. It was, of course, Made in Ireland, and apart from the start of some minor sag to the interior pockets is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





      

*42) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Spring! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin, this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





   

*
43) S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*

A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8





    

*44) Southwick Tweed with RARE three patch pockets!*

In 1993 Southwick debuted its "Wickets" (derived from SouthWICK!) line of clothing. This was intended to be a slightly less formal range, designed to appeal to younger men in an effort to woo them into then purchasing Southwick's more traditional clothing. Alas, 1993 was right at the start of Grunge, and Southwick's view of "informal" was a far cry from that of Kurt Cobain. The effort was short-lived, and the brand elapsed in 2003.

Southwick's Wickets clothing is now very desirable, as it often featured elements that are both sought-after and rare--such as the three patch pockets on this lovely jacket! Cut from a a lovely heathery brown herringbone, his is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is half-canvaased and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4



     

*
45) Basketweave Tweed by Barrister for Wallach's.*

Tweeds made for Wallach's by Barrister were the workhorses of their time--the East Coast Ivy equivalent of the British Dunn & Co. tweeds across the pond--although admittedly less hairy and robust than their British equivalents! This is a lovely example, being cut from a lovely basketweave tweed in charcoal, slate grey,a and petrol blue, with burnished chestnut leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons, a two button front, and subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single centre vent. It was Union made in the USA on February 21st, 1985--and is in excellent condition!

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*46) CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer*

The trad classic! This is a nice example of a contemporary Brooks Brothers navy blazer. It has a two button front, and subtle darting; it is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single center vent. It features Brooks Brothers signature buttons from Waterbury of Conn.; three to each cuff. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Although the two front pockets are still basted shut this is only in Good/Very Good condition. It has a very small pinhole on the underside of one sleeve, and some minor schmaltz on the front near the hem; this will almost certainly come out with dry cleaning. Given these flaws, this is just $26, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 48R. Measures:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2



     https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/tweedydon/JACKETS%20FEB%2026%202017/th_DSC09001_zpsng9yzd2w.jpg[/IMG] 

*47) LOVELY Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Tweed. PERFECT FOR SPRING!*

This is a truly lovely tweed! made for Brooks Brothers' vintage "Brooksgate" line-aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature lines--this is a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue. This jacket would be perfect for the cooler days of Sping! It is a contemporary two buton model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





   

* 48) ICONIC Thinsulate Lined Tweed Jacket by LL Bean. SOLID LODEN GREEN!*

SInce its founding in 1912 LL Bean has produced some iconic items of clothing. The most famous of these is likely the Maine Hunting Shoe, but this is closely followed by its saddle shoulder shetland sweaters, its Flying Tigers leather jackets, its Field jackets... and its Thinsulate lined tweed jackets, of which this is another wonderful example.

Cut from lovely thick heavyweight tweed (100% wool) in Loden green, this beautiful jacket has been designed to be utterly functional--as well as extremely stylish. Cut with a three button front and subtle darts, this beautiful jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets. It also has a fully functional throat latch to keep out the wind, and two deep interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It is unvented, as befits its status as jacket/outerwear, and is warmly lined in quilted Thinsulate.

This beautiful jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31







     

*49) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in flecked grey herringbone*

A beautiful, recent Harris tweed in classic grey herringbone that's flecked with moss green, sky blue, butter yellow, and pumpkin orange, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It is likely unworn--the two front pockets are still basted shut, and there si the remnants of the basting thread at the vent! ! It is fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all of the buttons are rich burnished chestnut and metal shanked. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 46L. Measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/4







    

*50) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey and chestnut brown herringbone.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed jacket in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*51) WONDERFUL Classic Harris Tweed with Patch Pockets from PBM, sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

PMB--Pincus Bros Maxwell--was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia, hence the Liberty Bell on their labels. This jacket was made by PBM for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.

Pennington found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Made from a beautiful and increasingly rare basketweave in shades of grey, cream, and brown Harris Tweed cloth this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front with darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are a lovely light chestnut leather, with meta shanks, as is proper for Harris Tweed. This jacket also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It was, of course, Made in the USA--in Philadelphia!--and it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 17 3/4
Length: 30







     

*52) Lovely Brooks Brothers Jacket in Silk-Wool Blend with overchecking*

This is a lovely recent jacket from Brooks Brothers! Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a silk-wool blend in a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn weave with subtle overchecking in seafoam green, blue, berry red, and burnt orange. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center rear vent. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition except for a small ink mark on the lining under the interior pocket, as shown. This is a bargain at

just $32, or offer.

*Tagged 45L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 32







      

*53) RARE Vintage Cashmere Two Button Sack Jacket *

This is absolutely lovely! This jacket was sold by Hess's Department store of Allentown, Pa.. Hess's was one of the great American stores, being founded in 1897 and having several notable firsts. It was, for example, the first Department store to sell pure gold over the counter in 1974 when the sale of bullion was legalized, and the first store to carry the controversial "monokini"--a bikini without the top. They failed to sell even one. Hess is also known for its HUGE sign--the largest store sign outside New York City at the time--which weighed 8 tons and was 45 feet tall. Hess's acquired its name in 1968--when it changed from Hess Brothers--and so given this, the Union label, and the narrow lapels, this jacket was likely made in 1968 or 1969.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere, and not the thin mall stuff that's so common today, but the thick and luxurious cashmere of the 1960s that established this cloth as a true luxury item. The colourway and patterning of this jacket are beautifully late 1960s, being a mix of old gold and black with iridescent green thread woven throughout--although the effect is more conservative and classic than this description indicates!

Cut as a rare two button sack this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features slanted hacking pockets and a twin vent, as well as two button cuffs. It features lovely late 1960s "down notch" narrow lapels! It has all of its original buttons intact, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--only because I am conservative in rating vintage pieces. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer, for a lovely and rare cashmere two button sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





     

*54) CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed is a wonderful basketweave in autumnal and winter browns, creams, and peat blacks! Cut as a contemporary two button model this is darted, half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, and this was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from some slight rumpling from storage, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is

just $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*55) Vintage 1960s 3/2 sack Jacket*

This is a lovely classic vintage 3/2 sack from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! Cut from a quintessentially 1960s dark green and brown wool cloth with vertical striping this has lovely narrow lapels and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It is half canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at

just $25, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
56) GRAIL! VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*

Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.

Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.

By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.

A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.

THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!

The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at

just* $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





         

*
57) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at

just *$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





     

*
58) GRAIL! 1954 Southwick Tweed, made for The Andover Shop, Mass.!*

This is a wonderful jacket, with a wonderful provenance!

The Andover Shop was founded in 1948 in Andover, Mass., with an eye to selling traditional American clothing to the clientele of nearby Philips Academy. (A second shop was opened in 1953, by Harvard--for obvious reasons.) They also make bespoke and offer MTM clothing--like this wonderful jacket, which was made by Southwick and completed on 21st October, 1954.

Despite being over 60 years old this jacket could easily pass as being one made in the 1990s, and carefully looked after. (Note that from my perspective a jacket made in the 1990s is something that's fairly recent!) It's in absolutely excellent condition--as you'd expect, since someone who buys bespoke at The Andover Shop is likely to be someone who cares about clothes, and looks after them; and well-made tweeds repay care with considerable longevity!

And this jacket is wonderful. The tweed is absolutely beautiful. At first sight, it appears to be a dark brown herringbone with vertical striping in rich dark chestnut. However, closer examination reveals that the tweed consists of herringbone striping with the differing diagonals both different lengths and separated by the vertical striping--a lovely, classic, yet rare tweed.

Cut as a sack--undarted--as you'd expect from The Andover Shop, this is not a 3/2 jacket. Instead, it has a three button front with just the HINT of a lapel roll at the top button. It has two button cuffs, period-correct narrow lapels, a lapped central seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a beautiful yellow lining with red and Royal blue neats. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

Asking just $49, or offer--a steal for a jacket of this beauty, quality, and with this provenance!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32 1/2









   

*59) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.

*Just $24, or offer.

Tagged 40S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29





     

*60) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at

just $22, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*61) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at

just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*62) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.

This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4





   

*63) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4





    

*64) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 24 3/4





    

*65) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*66) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*

At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $25, or offer.

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*WAX DRESSING for wax cotton outerwear. "Authentic British Empire Produce" from (old school) Banana Republic.*

"Authentic British Empire Produce"

Dating from when Banana Republic was a worthy replacement for the old-school Abercrombie & Fitch, this lovely can of wax dressing (for wax cotton outerwear) is completely unused; I suspect I was the first to open it in decades! It's in perfect condition, and considerably larger than the circular tins sold by Barbour. (And with a much cooler label!) 5oz. Made in England.

Just $15 shipped in the USA, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*
WONDERFUL (and likely unworn) Stalking Hat from Harrods of London!​*

​
This is beautiful--a classic British Stalking hat in a classic guncheck pattern, sold by Harrods of London!
Until it was purchased by el Fayad, Harrods was known as THE upper-class department store in London, eclipsing its closest rival Fortnum and Mason by sheer size. The reign of Fayed saw a decline in Harrods' social fortunes as the interior of the building was subject to his rather.... un-British taste, although the quality of the goods that it sold remained unaffected. Harrods was sold to the state of Qatar in 2015 for a reported $1.5 BILLION, and its social status has improved dramatically.

But none of that has any bearing on this lovely hat, which was Made in Great Britain from pure new wool, and which is in absolutely excellent condition--it is possibly unworn. It is tagged size (UK) 7 1/8 (EU 58), which is a US 7 1/4.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## eagle2250

That Willis&Geiger Bush Jacket is very tempting, but alas, I need another jacket like I need another hole in my head! Sigh.


----------



## roof

+1 I have to many coats as it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*What does a Trad wife wear? A lovely Dongeal tweed jacket by Magee
Made in Ireland
Tagged UK12 (that's US size 10)*

Do you get grief at home when yet another package of Trad clothing arrives on your doorstep? Are you in the habit of hiding a new acquisition from your spouse, fearful of her reaction when she learns you picked up another (fill in the blank)?

Well, now's your chance to give her something _she'll_ love wearing.

You say your wife doesn't dig Trad? Then buy it for your Trad mistress.

Don't have one of those either? Then buy it for your Trad girlfriend.

What appears initially as a plain gray herringbone is anything but when viewed at close range. Wonderful hand-woven cloth by crofter D. Flood features flecks of berry, mustard, robin's egg blue, moss, chestnut and more (see photos).

Three-button front, three-button cuffs, fully lined, unvented.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains, snags, odors or other flaws. The right pocket is still basted shut, indicating that it may have never been worn.

*Asking $35 CONUS*, which is a steal for a mint-condition Donegel tweed.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one pair of Brooks Brothers grey flannel dress pants, flat front, Milano fit, brand new with tags. Colour is dark grey. Tag size is 36 (inside waits measures approx 36.5"). Unfinished hems. New with tags.

SOLD. Thank you.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale two Filson bush (safari) jackets, one green, one tan.

THESE JACKETS ARE SOLD. THANK YOU.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one unlined donkey jacket. The brand is Knightsbridge and this jacket was made in the U.K. Condition is new with tag. Material is a thick, heavy 70% wool, colour black. Jacket is unlined with two open patch pockets on front (no inside pockets). Leatherette shoulder patches are very good quality and do not look cheap as on some vintage donkey jackets. These jackets won't be familiar to North Americans, but they're relatively common in the UK. If you like unlined, shapeless duffle coats, then you would probably enjoy this unlined, shapeless coat too - both are garments of similar "spirit", i.e. casual, simple rough and tumble outwear.

Size is Large and in my opinion will best fit a 44R (see measurements below). I'm a 42L and this is just long enough in the sleeves but it's too large and boxy in the torso for me. Note because this jacket is unlined it feels roomier than the measurements suggest.

chest (armpit to armpit, zipped up) = 24"
length (back length from collar seam down to hem) = 31"
shoulders = 20.5"
sleeve (shirt sleeve measurement) = 36"
sleeve (arm only) = 24.5"
sleeve underarm (armpit to cuff) = 19.5"

Photo below (the spots are on my camera, not the jacket).

https://postimg.org/image/ez8qigxpb/

Price is USD $100 to my paypal. Free shipping in Canada or continental U.S.

Interested parties please send a message via the forum PM system. Thank you.


----------



## WillBarrett

Will have a pair of navy Trafalgar braces coming down the pike this evening if anyone is in need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one pair of BB Milano cut, flat-front, grey flannels.

THIS PAIR OF PANTS IS SOLD. THANK YOU.


----------



## conductor

Drop to $60!





conductor said:


> Size 10A Hanover Shells. Fantastic condition. No cracks, etc.
> 
> Asking $75 shipped conus


----------



## WillBarrett

Trafalgar braces. Black leather with navy silk. One pull but not really noticeable. Brass is in great shape. Asking $25 or offer shipped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevr18

I've got a pair of Allen Edmonds Manchesters in Dark Brown. Size 13C. $40


----------



## Patrick06790

Still have this kicking around:

Brooks Bros. micro check grey summer weight suit. No issues that I can see. About a 40R, give or take. Presents as dark grey, not quite charcoal but not medium grey either. Yours for a piddly $75 shipped CONUS.

Jacket - partial lining, 3/2, etc.
Chest: 21 ptp (42)
Sleeves: 23 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length from top of collar: 32 1/4

Pants: flat front, unlined, cuffed, brace buttons

Waist: 18 (36) 0 to let out
Inseam: 28 1/4
Cuffs: 2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! BERETTA SHOOTING JACKET*







*Lined in Dark Red Silk!*

*Made in Italy*​

The first clue to the superlative quality of this jacket is the lining, which is a beautiful dark red pure silk--a fabric that is very rarely used as a lining nowadays. The use of silk has not been confined to the body of the jacket, for the sleeves are also lined in silk. This is a testament to the outstanding quality of this jacket, for often even when the body of a jacket is lined in silk the tailor will use a cheaper material for the sleeve lining,.

The dark red silk lining of the main body of the jacket is also repeated in the first 2" of the interior of the two front flapped pockets, ensuring consistency in the appearance of every part of the jacket that should be lined. However, it is important to note that since silk would not be sturdy enough for the lining of a pocket of a shooting jacket the main lining of the pockets is a sturdy black cotton--this jacket is both beautiful and functional! This approach to lining the exterior flapped pockets has also been adopted with respect to the interior pockets, also, except that there the leading edges feature the dark red silk of the lining.

This last feature of the interior pockets is worthy of note, for one might be concerned that a jacket that was fully lined in silk might not be sturdy enough to withstand the rigors of field use. As you'd expect, Beretta have anticipated this, and have taken case to extend the norm,all interior use of the external tweed further into the lining of this jacket than is usual. Not only does this make for a very handsome jacket indeed, but it ensures that all of the main stress points in the interior to the jacket are lined in the same tweed as the outside, making this a very rugged jacket indeed. Yet this ruggedness does not detract in the slightest from its wearability; this approach to the interior of the jacket could only be done if the external tweed is, as here, a lighter mid-weight tweed. This jacket is this both extremely sturdy, and very comfortable to wear.

And the tweed of this jacket does full justice to the lining. It is a classic brown herringbone, with a lovely subtle overchecking in forest green, burnished chestnut brown, and Royal blue. The leather shooting patch on the right-hand shoulder is the perfect shade of rich brown to complement the rural tones of the tweed; this same leather has been used as piping to accent both the flaps of the two front pockets and the opening edge of the front breast pocket. The pocket flaps themselves are lined in a beautiful fawn glove leather; this is also used to line the jacket's collar. Moreover, where the shooting patch does not meet a seam it is offset from the surrounding tweed with a piped tweed border--a classic Savile Row detail that is now very rarely seen.

This jacket is, of course, fully canvassed. It is cut as a traditional three button shooting jacket, with an Ivy lapel roll at the top button. It is subtly darted, and features two very deep flapped front pockets, a jetted and fully functional ticket pocket, and a deep breast pocket. It has a single center vent, and four button cuffs with finished buttonholes.

It also features a large and sturdy leather locker look in the lining of the shoulder, and a Beretta logo in leather in the interior beneath the right-hand pocket.

This jacket was, of course, Made in Italy. It is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it is quite possibly unworn.

Please note that although this carries a US size tag (42) I believe that this jacket was only available in Italy, France, and the United Kingdom--making it exceptionally rare on this side of the pond!

Asking just* $165, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

*Tagged (US) 42. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Jackets!*

*I have a lovely mix of tweeds and lighter jackets available today--an assortment carefully chosen to reflect both the fact that Spring is just around the corner, and that the Northeast is facing an impending snowstorm!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* within the US; International inquiries are always welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*67) GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed Jacket, woven by R. Sweeney, weaver, for Magee--and sold by Standun of Coonemara!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Magee of Ireland, the premier suppliers of Donegal tweed jackets, this jacket is cut from Donegal tweed that was personally handwoven by Mr. R. Sweeney of Co. Donegal using a foot-powered wooden handloom. This technique guarantees that no yard of multicolored tweed is the same as any other... and so this is the only jacket with this precise patterning anywhere!

The tweed that this is cut from is absolutely gorgeous. A wonderfully rich and deep turquoise blue herringbone base flecked through with berry red, gorse yellow, forest green, slate grey and cornflower yellow this is traditional Donegal tweed at its absolute finest. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting and two button cuffs. It is fully lined in Magee's signature lining, half-canvassed, and features twin vents. It was, of course, Made in ireland--made in Co. Donegal, in fact!--and was made expressly for Standun's department store.... Founded in 1946, and known as "the home of the Aran sweater", as well as all traditional Irish clothing.

This is a truly wonderful jacket with a lovely heritage in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a steal at just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 48R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2









      

*68) A TRAD CLASSIC! *

Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 tweed sack.

This is wonderful--an utterly classic 3/2 tweed sack jacket in grey and cream herringbone, with flapped patch pockets! This jacket has a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It also has a single center vent, and the center seam down the back is lapped. This jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





   

*69) ANOTHER TRAD CLASSIC! *

This is lovely--an utterly classic 3/2 tweed sack jacket in chestnut brown and black herringbone, with flapped patch pockets! This jacket has a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It also has a single center vent, and the center seam down the back is lapped. This jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. There is no maker listed, but this jacket was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





  

*70) Lovely Canali Guncheck! *

Made it Italy--of course--this beautiful Canali is cut from Italian woolen cloth in a classic guncheck pattern; a black and tan base with overchecking in burnished chestnut and bark brown. The cloth is a lighter mid-weight cloth, which would be perfect for transitioning to the warmer days of Spring! The jacket is a standard two button model with darting; it has two button cuffs and padded British Military shoulders. It is half-canvassed, fully lined in bemberg, and (apart from a small ink stain in the lining, the result of a Mont Blanc accident) in excellent condition!

This jacket was originally sold by Garmany of New York, a very upscale and very traditional clothier--they offer not merely clothes, but etiquette advice on their 'blog, a small movie theatre for children, free shoe-shines, and, of course, on-site tailoring. This is retail the way it should be! 

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged EU 52R (US 42R). Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



          
*

71) Hand Tailored 3/2 sack Tweed Jacket for The English Shop of Princeton.*

The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers located in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--its closest competitors were Langrock and Hilton--and this lovely jacket shows why. Hand-tailored, this is a classic 3/2 sack tweed with a lovely lapel roll. The cloth is wonderful--a complex broken bone herringbone with vertical striping in chestnut brown and sky blue. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was almost certainly made in the USA.

It does have a small ink stain on the lining by the left-hand pocket; this gives it a rather professorial character, but because of this it is only in Very Good condition, and so is just $39, or offer... a bargain for a Hand Tailored 3/2 sack tweed from The English Shop!

*Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*72) Hand Tailored Double-Breasted jacket cut from Scottish wool, by Maiwo Yang & Co., Hong Kong. *

Maiwo Yang & Co have been prominently featured in the memoirs and histories by the essayist Franciso A. Cruz, since they employed his father after the family's escape from Communist China. This jacket is a lovely example of the firm's work. First, it is cut from Scottish wool--this is clearly stamped on the edge of the bolt from which the back of this jacket was cut, and is visible as the lining has been left unfinished to conform this. (I can have the lining sewn shut if desired before shipping.) The patterning and colourway of the cloth are lovely; the cloth is a very dark, dark navy birdseye with lighter blue accents heathered in, with a very subtle red overcheck.

The jacket is cut as a double-breasted jacket with six brass buttons, all of which are functional; it has two button cuffs. It features two front hacking pockets, and it is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It comes complete with all of its original spare buttons attached to the interior.
*
This jacket is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29







    

*73) VERY SMALL Hand Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Shaffer's (Di Martino's) of Trenton.*

Diego DiMartino opened his tailoring shop in Trenton, NJ in 1943, and quickly established himself as one of the premier tailors to New Jersey's academic and political elite. back then, Trenton--and not Princeton--was the place to have your clothes made, a situation that didn't change until the civil unrest of the late 1960s. (Indeed, until the the early 1960s people in Princeton aspired to live in Trenton--a situation that has now reversed!) Shaffer's survived the unrest, and are still going strong under the direction of Pasquale DiMartino, Diego's nephew--although they left Trenton in 2006 and now operate their tailoring firm in nearby Lawrenceville.

This lovely tweed shows just why Shaffer's has continued in business for almost 75 years, and is still going strong. Cut from a heavyweight twill tweed in dark moss green and cream this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with flapped patch pockets and a lovely lapel roll. It is fully canvassed and half-lined; the lining is a lovely green, complementary to the tweed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA; in fact, it was hand-tailored in Trenton! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a wonderful bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest:19 
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder:16 3/4
Length: 26



   
*

74) BEAUTIFUL Shetland Wool 3/2 sack tweed jacket--with embossed leather equestrian buttons!*

*CLAIMED*

This jacket is absolutely beautiful! Cut from Shetland wool that was grown and woven in the British Isles, this lovely jacket has the characteristics you'd expect from a Shetland--it has a lovely soft hand, a wonderful drape, and it is just as hard-wearing as its more common cousin, Harris tweed!

The patterning and colourway of this jacket are lovely, too; a classic herringbone, with sepia rose and sky blue vertical striping running throughout. This jacket was made by Jos A Banks back when it was a worthy rival to Brooks Bros.; the "Red Label" Banks is just as desirable as vintage Brooks "346". This jacket is a classic half-lined 3/.2 sack with a fluid lapel roll. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. It also features absolutely BEAUTIFUL embossed leather buttons that feature a horse's head; these are original to the jacket, are all in perfect condition, and all are intact, including the two on each cuff!

This jacket was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

Please note that the sleeves have been tailored for the original owner, and so are slightly different lengths. Since you would likely have these altered in any case this is no problem at all, especially since sleeve alterations from the cuff are the simplest and cheapest alterations that can be f\done on a jacket--even a moderately competent dry cleaner tailor could do these well!

*Asking just $39, or offer, to account for the sleeves!

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 3/4





       

*75) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey herringbone tweed is a classic wardrobe staple, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it--as the best version of this classic is that which is made from Harris Tweed!

Cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and is half-lined. All of the buttons are leather covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!--and was made in the USA. 
*
Asking just $35

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



    

*76) J. Peterman Travel Blazer.*

J. Peterman was started in 1987 by John Peterman, who had once played baseball for the Pittsburgh Pirates. The brand was intended to take the place of Banana Republic, which had just been purchased by The Gap and which Peterman (correctly) foresaw would soon lose its way. To this end Peterman specialized in offering well-made clothing that reproduced iconic items of clothing, items that had romantic associations, or items that had appeared in popular films, all of which were advertised with background stories and the occasional hyperbole about their likelihood to make the wearer more attractive and successful.

This marketing approach was successful, but led to the company being mocked on the TV show Seinfeld, with Elaine's boss being the "world traveler and bon vinant" J. Peterman. As a trivial aside, the actor who played J. Peterman on Seinfeld was hired by the company to play an investor in its TV commercials, and became a member of their Board of Directors.

(J. Peterman is still going strong, and the hyperbole on their website is as overblown as always.... And, please, do NOT wear a kilt as they portray kilt-wearing, which reduces the pictured garment to a skirt! Men's kilts should be at least 1" above the knee, more if hiking.)

No doubt this blazer was described in glowing terms when it was first marketed. And it's certainly a very nice garment indeed, being cut from lighter-weight wool, with flapped patch pockets, darting, and a contemporary two button front. It is also fully lined, has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

It has a small smudge on one sleeve--which is very inconspicuous, and which I only just noticed after examining the jacket carefully several times--and this will come out with the first dry clean. Given this, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and *a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44L--which is far too large! Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



       

*77) Lanvin Jacket in Scottish Camelhair*

This is beautiful! Cut from a wonderfully elegant and sophisticated midnight blue/black camelhair cloth that was woven in Scotland, this wonderfully soft jacket is cut as a two buton front jacket with darting. It has lovely ornamental buttons in embossed leather with metal shanks, four button cuffs, and a single center vent. It features Lanvin's signature lining, and was Union made in the USA. It is half-canvassed and fully lined and features pick stitching on the lapels and pocket flaps. This was originally sold by the very upscale store Bopyd's of Philadelphia--one of the few traditional clothing stores still going strong! This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29





     

*
78) BEAUTIFUL dark Navy Blazer in Loro Piana Camelhair!*

This is gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully luxurious dark navy worsted camelhair cloth by Loro Piana of Italy this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It is in excellent condition. It was made in the USA.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 38R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*More Jackets!*

*79) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket by Coat Tails.*

The grey herringbone Harris tweed is the staple of any classic wardrobe, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it! Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-clad, metal shanked "football" buttons that go so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, but this will be fixed with its first dry-clean or press--or steam! As such, this is in Very Good condition--which will be excellent condition after a dry clean--and so is a bargain at just $30, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



    

*80) Navy and Black Guncheck by Lauren. Made in Canada.*

The perfect jacket to transition from Winter into Spring, this is a lovely dark lighter-midweight guncheck jacket from Lauren, with a dark navy blue and black base and overchecking in Royal blue and russet brown. This is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It has a single center vent, is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It was Union made in Canada, and is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $29, or offer.*

*Tagged 42S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





  

*81) Browning Fifth Avenue Black Flannel Blazer*

According to an ad. placed in Time Magazine on May 21st, 1934 "To Harvard, Yale and Princeton men, Browning, King & Co. means college clothes". That proud boast continued for several decades, even as the original iteration of Browning, King & Co. changed its name in 1959 to Browning of Fifth Avenue to avoid confusion between it and other regional stores that had acquired the right to use the Browning, King name.

The items that I have seen from Browning, Kind, & Co and the more recent Browning Fifth Avenue have all lived up to that early 1930s promise--including this lovely black blazer. (Please note that while this might raise the suspicion that this is an orphan, this can be dispelled by a quick glance at the inside tag; this is intended for use as a stand alone odd jacket, as it is tagged just 39S--a suit jacket would typically have the accompanying trousers size on the label also.) Cut from lovely wool flannel with a wonderful hand and drape, this is Browning's "Londonaire" model--a British inspired three button jacket with darting and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and half lined. It was Union made in the USA during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--which is why there is a hint of a roll to the lapel at the top button--and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Moving Towards Spring!*

*Moving Towards Spring....!*

*82) NWT Alan Flusser Silk Jacket with Lilac Lining*

This is a lovely jacket, and would be wonderful for Spring and Summer! Cut from pure silk, this jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting. It has a single center vent, and a wonderful lining in pale lilac pink; the lining features pick stitching throughout. This jacket has three button cuffs and a single center vent. This jacket was an uncollected alteration--the sleeves were taken up--and so is new and unworn; it retains its original boutonniere tag. and all of the pockets are still basted shut, as is the vent. This is thus in excellent condition. Imported--just as the catalogues would say!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/8





     

*83) Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Jacket --perfect for Spring!*

*Formerly the property of Robert H. B. Baldwin, Chairman of Morgan Stanley, winner of Princeton University's Roper Trophy.*

Robert H. B. Baldwin (1920 - 2016) was appointed by Lyndon Johnson to be the Undersecretary of the United States Navy during the Vietnam War; he also served as the Chairman of Morgan Stanley when it went public in the 1970s. A member of Princeton's Class of '42 he was awarded the Roper Trophy for excellent in three sports--baseball, basketball, and football. Naturally, as a princeton man with significant personal wealth he had his Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece jackets--the top of the range jackets at Brooks at the time--specially made for him--and this is one of them!

Made for Baldwin when he was 72, this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 lapel jacket with subtle darting with the ever desirable patch pockets with flaps. The patterning and colourway of this jacket are lovely, being a light tan and cream puppytooth with an overchecking in seafoam green and azure blue. Although there is no fabric content listed this is likely a wool-silk blend. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

It could do with a sympathetic press and dry clean, and for some reason the original label is askew. There is also a very small smudge or weave fault in the corner of the left-hand patch pocket, as shown. Given these minor flaws this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just $35, or offer.... Frankly, given its provenance this jacket is worth this for its historical interest alone!
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





     

*84) THE PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Spring Green Herringbone 3/2 sack.*

Made by Gordon of Philadelphia--one of the lesser known classic American clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this is a lovely 3/2 sack jacket in Spring Green herringbone tweed--perfect for Spring! It has a lovely lapel roll, a kelly green lining that complements the tweed perfectly, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked "football" buttons. The center back seam and the shoulder seams are all lapped. It has very natural shoulders. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It could use a sympathetic press, and, as such, it is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29





     

*85) VERY SMALL Lanvin Sky Blue Blazer*

This is a lovely smaller blazer that's perfect for the sunnier days of Spring! Cut from a lovely sky blue woolen cloth this little gem was originally sold by Boyd's of Philadelphia, a very upscale traditional clothier that is one of the few still going strong. A contemporary two button model with subtle darts this has four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in Lanvin's signature lining, and features a single center vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 18 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 15 3/8
Length: 26 1/2





    

*86) S. Cohen Jacket in Silk and Wool.*

*Formerly the property of Reality TV Star Bucky Deleasa, father in law of Kevin Jonas of The Jonas Brothers.*

This is absolutely lovely! Made by S. Cohen of Montreal, this is a blend of 52% silk and 48% wool, making it lovely lighter-weight jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer. Cut from a miniature check in chestnut and bark browns with a taupe base, this is fully lined and fully canvassed; it has extensive pick stitching throughout the lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting; it has a single center vent and four button cuffs. This is in excellent condition, and was made in Canada.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2





       

*87) Lovely Brown Barleycorn Tweed!*

This is a lovely basic tweed! Cut from dark brown barleycorn tweed flecked throughout with forest green, Royal blue, and berry red, this is a contemporary two button model with darying. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs--and all of the buttons are brown leather-covered metal-shanked buttons that go so well with tweed! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30



    

*88) WONDERFUL Iconic Orvis Zambezi Jacket*

This is absolutely wonderful! The Orvis Zambezi jacket is one of Orvis' iconic items of clothing. Cut from Orvis' sturdy Zambezi cotton twill, this has three deep patch pockets on the front, including the breast pocket. It has a two button front, with darting for shape--necessary in a jacket as unstructured as this. The body of the jacket is lined in cotton mesh, which is designed to maintain coolness in hot weather, and prevent the jacket from sticking to your shirt in the tropics. The interior has a full complement of pockets, two of which are secured by snaps, one is secured by a security zipper, the last is open for ease of access. All of the snaps carry Orvis' signature logo. The interior of the jacket also features a leather locker loop.

The elbows of this jacket are reinforced with Dorset Suede patches; this is also used to reinforce the cuffs, and to reinforce the leading edge of the breast pocket. The shoulders and sleeves have lapped seams; this jacket has a single center vent. The throat can be secured by a Dorset Suede throat latch that is adjustable.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



         

*89) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Guncheck in Silk/Wool/Linen. MADE IN ITALY.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully lightweight fabric that's an almost-equal blend of silk, wool, and linen in a wonderful summery guncheck with a base of forest green and bark brown, accented with subtle overchecking in golden wheat and sepia pink. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting. It has a single center vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined in bemberg. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and was made in Italy.

This jacket is ideal for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, and is* a bargain at just $49, or offer.

Tagged 48L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 3/4





       

*90) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Spring-Summer Jacket!*

This is absolutely beautiful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please see the close up of the cuff for the proper patterning and colourway!

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a blend of silk and wool, or possibly silk and wool and linen; it has a wonderfully textured hand and it drapes beautifully. This is also a lighter mid-weight fabric, and so it would be perfect for Spring or early Summer. The patterning and the colourway of the fabric are wonderful--a lassic herringbone in the colour of early Spring greens, with a subtle overcheck in burnt orange and russet. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*This is a truly beautiful jacket, at a bargain at just $45!

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 3/4





     

*91) CLASSIC British Guncheck; Made in the UK and perfect for Spring!*

This is a lovel,y example of a classic British jacket, tailored from a lighter mid-weight wool in a traditional guncheck patterning of forest green, bark brown, and peat black on a tan base. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting--standard on almost any British country jacket!--and features twin vents. It is fully lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It was originally sold by that stalwart store of the conservative British middle class, Marks & Spencer. It was Made in the UK, and given its classic good looks, weight, and guncheck colouring this would be perfect for Spring!

It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain* at just $40, or offer.

Tagged 40L, but runs slightly smaller. Measurements:
*
Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*7 Leather Jackets!*

*I have several wonderful vintage leather jackets and coats to pass on today--including a jacket lined in New Zealand Opossum fur, two vintage A-2 jackets from LL Bean and Banana Republic, an Australian leather coat, vintage collegiate and Letterman jackets, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) LOVELY Australian leather coat!*

This is a truly wonderful coat! Cut from rich sueded leather in a dark mocha brown, this coat was Made in Australia It has a four button front, which is coupled with a USO zip closure; the zipper works wonderfully fluidly. It has two deep flapped patch pockets on the lower front, and a third flapped patch breast pocket. The cuffs have gauntlet ornamentation, and are lined in leather in the interior for about 2 1/2" to ensure longevity and prevent wear to the lining.

This coat has a leather collar with a two button closure for protection against wind.Are of the seams are reinforced with double stitching. This is fully lined with a deep interior pocket secured by a button and eyelet.

This jacket does have a few minor scuffs, and is also missing one of the buttons at the throat latch; this can't be seen when it's worn and doesn't really affect function. As such, it is in very Good/Excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $85, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 (34 3/4 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 34







      https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/LEATHER COAT/DSC08844_zps5d1duw5m.jpg.html https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/LEATHER COAT/DSC08843_zpsjrbgh1q5.jpg.html

*2) Leather Jacket--LINED IN NEW ZEALAND OPOSSUM, with OPOSSUM COLLAR!*

*This is perhaps the warmest leather jacket you'll ever own!*

The most distinctive feature of this jacket is obviously its one-piece removable lining and collar, which is made from NEW ZEALAND opossum fur, and backed with leather. That this is New Zealand possum needs to be stressed, as the fur of the New Zealand opossum is completely different from that of the American opossum. New Zealand opossum fut is classified as a "plush" fur, a designation that it has earned by being extremely soft and silky with a very dense cushioned undercoat. Unlike many other furs that of the New Zealand opossum doesn't shed easily, and is anti-static, qualities that make it ideal for use as a lining and a collar, It is also a medium-length plus fur, being between 2 and 2 1/2" long, which makes for an extremely luxurious lining and collar combination indeed. And this particular fur is a beautiful shade of dark, dark chocolate brown, the perfect complement to the milk chocolate shade of the exterior leather.

The fur lining and collar of this jacket are made as a single piece, and are completely and easily removable. The body of the lining zips in place; the collar is then attached to the collar of the jacket by an ingenious system whereby the underside of the corners of the collar feature pockets which the jacket's own collar slots into; this is then snapped in place, making the collar very secure indeed. The back of the collar is then secured in place with a loop and button, and the lining and collar piece in then further secured by the same arrangement by the shoulders of the jacket. This ensures that the lining and collar stay firmly in place during wear.

The jacket itself has been designed for function and warmth--as you'd expect from a garment that is lined in fur! The jacket has an elasticated hem all the way around to ensure a snug fit and eliminate drafts. The cuffs are closed by snaps, and the jacket is fastened with a heavy-duty plastic YKK zipper which moves beautifully fluidly. (The lining is secured by a similarly fluid YKK zipper). The front of the jacket features two handwarmer pockets that are lined in cotton drill, and the back features a modified sunburst pattern, as shown. The arms feature modified bi-swing set-ins allowing for freedom of movement. The jacket bottom is secured by double snaps underneath the zipper.

This is a beautiful, luxurious jacket that's in excellent condition.

This jacket would work best for someone who is a 38R or a 40R depending on how you wish to layer. I'm a 40, and this fits me well in the chest with a shirt on; it also fits fairly well, if a little snugly, with a sweater on underneath. (Although you won't need to wear a sweater with this, unless you wish to make national headlines as someone who died of heat exhaustion in a blizzard in Maine--the opossum lining makes this very comfortable and very warm!) I mention this as the chest measurement is deceptively large, owing both to the slightly "batwing" cut of the jacket at the underarms, and also the effect of the opossum lining.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 25 1/2 (PLEASE SEE SIZING INFORMATION ABOVE)
Shoulder: Cut so that this slopes into the sleeve.
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 30 3/4
*
Asking just $115, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*











            

*3) CLASSIC L.L.Bean "Flying Tigers" Leather Jacket--with mouton collar!*

L.L.Bean's version of the iconic A2--the "Flying Tigers" leather jacket--has now become an iconic piece of clothing in its own right, and this lovely example of the rare mouton-collared, non-shearling lined version shows why.

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at
just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (to end of knit cuff)
Shoulder: 18 1/2 
Length: 27 1/4









     

*
4) Vintage A2 Leather Jacket from the "old school" Banana Republic!*

Like Abercrombie and Fitch, before it became a mall brand Banana Republic was a store that was worth buying from; in its original incarnation it was wonderfully innovative and stylish company that sold clothes that were really worth having.

Founded in Mill Valley, northern CA in 1978 by Mel and Patricia Ziegler (who had, between them, precisely NO business experience whatsoever) the stores started off with a focus on selling vintage military clothing that was re-marketed as safari wear. Why military clothing? With the Vietnam conflict starting to recede there was a lot of it around... and it was classically cut, made to last, and surprisingly well designed, all features that would appeal to young Californians moving out of the decade that style forgot while facing shrinking disposable incomes.

But it wasn't just practicality that drove the early success of Banana Republic. The stores were expressly designed as theatre--mosquito nets, safari theme, and even actual Army Surplus jeeps bursting out of them into the streets. Instead of "muzak" 1940s music was piped through the store, with the occasional tom-tom beat and jungle sounds to add ambiance. The catalogs were just as good-beautifully illustrated with line drawings and watercolors, with many items lovingly described with a backstory, years before J. Peterman made this approach its own. They also had the advantage of blurs written by celebrities to whom the Zieglers had sent items of BR clothing.... and which were published whether they were positive or negative in tone--a form of retail honesty that won BR customers in droves.

Of course, BR didn't just stick with military surplus, but was soon sourcing its own line of safari and military inspired clothing and accessories. One early icon was the Ventilated Shirt, first made for use by the British Army in tropical outposts and manufactured in England, and least at the start. Another was the Israeli Paratrooper messenger bag... nice examples of which now run upwards of $150 on eBay. All of the early clothing was extremely well-made, classically cut, and (given the prices) extremely good value for money.

BR was initially a huge success--so much so that the Zieglers sold it to the Gap group in 1983. The stores continued to pursue the Ziegler's dream for a few years, but started to phase out the safari theme in the late 1980s. The Zieglers resigned in 1988. By the mid-1990s BR was spending millions of dollars in advertising to shed its safari image and compete directly with a new upstart, a preppy little catalogue-focused company out of New York called J. Crew.

The current mall bland mall brand version of BR has little to do with the original version, which sold classic, upscale clothing in an innovative environment.

But, luckily, examples of original Banana Republic clothing from its heyday in the 1980s can still be found--a testament to the longevity and quality of Banana Republic's wares.

This A-2 flight jacket is a wonderful example of what BR did best--take iconic clothing items, build them to last, and offer them widely. This jacket is cut as a classic civilian A-2, with side-entry handwarmer pockets built into the classic front flapped patch pockets whose flaps snap shut. This jacket features knit cuffs and hem--all of which are in perfect condition--and snap-down collar flaps. The back is cut from a single piece of leather--a feature that is becoming increasingly rare outside of the rarefied heights of Eastman and Aero.

This jacket also features underarm grommets for ventilation, and carries the classic vintage Banana Republic of Mill Valley, Calif. tag. It is, of course, fully lined, and features an interior pocket.

While the leather of this jacket is very slightly stiff--which will be readily rectified simply by wearing it!--this jacket is in excellent condition.

Tagged 42, but this is a *small* 42; likely best suited for a 40 or even a 38, depending on how you layer.
*
Asking just $49, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulders: 19 3/4
Length: 25 1/2





   

*5) Britches of Georgetown Suede Harrington Jacket.*

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crown who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This suede Harrington jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares. The Harrington jacket is a iconic clothing piece that is typically offered in cotton or a poly-cotton blend (like trenchcoats, the poly-cotton blends are considered perfectly acceptable in Harringtons). Britches took the classic Harrington and offered it in suede--a neat and classic twist on a well-loved standard. This jacket has all of the features of a traditional Harrington. It has knit cuffs and hem, a a lovely contrasting tartan lining--one of the hallmarks of a Harrington jacket--raglan sleeves, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets with button down flaps on the front. The collar can be folded up and secured against the wind, as shown. It also features a scalloped back yoke. Although the age of this jacket is uncertain judging by the label it is likely from the 1980s. It is in excellent condition; the suede is still lovely and supple, the YKK front zipper moves beautifully smoothly, and the two buttons for the flaps are still firmly attached. It does have two minor flaws; there are two tiny white spots on it (one of the back, one of the front), and the interior pocket is missing its button--an easy fix if you so desire.

*This is a lovely, classic jacket, and a bargain at $35, or offer.

Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 24 1/4.







      

*6) Vintage 1960s suede collegiate jacket by Ralph Edwards Sportswear*

Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 for the United States Navy jackets from 1961 - 1964. One of these jackets was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all!

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

*This is just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8







       

*7) CLASSIC AMERICANA! Vintage "Letterman" Collegiate Jacket*

The Collegiate jacket has become such a classic item of American clothing that it's now often used in movies and television shows--esp. those set in the 1960s--to signal that the character wearing it is an "All American" kid. It is also one of the most sought-after items among the Ivy-loving Japanese, with original examples (such as this) in very small sizes (alas, unlike this!) commanding premium prices.

It's not difficult to see why this jacket became so popular. Fitting similarly to a Harrington Collegiate jackets are extremely comfortable and easy to wear. With their knit hems and cuffs they fit neatly and cleanly while maintaining warmth, and leather sleeves in (typically) contrasting colors make them considerably more dashing than their Harrington cousins. And, of course, their association with Varsity sports teams only added to their American appeal.

Original examples from the 1960s are becoming increasing hard to find, and, irrespective of size or their original stated affiliation, are starting to command premium prices on eBay.

I'm accordingly very pleased to offer this lovely example--all the more so because, unlike many Collegiate jackets, this one doesn't proclaim that its wearer was a member of a particular sports team, an attribute that in many cases makes all but collectors shy from wearing originals.

Featuring a classic color combination of blue and cream, this lovely jacket has a dark navy body and sleeves with contrasting cream leather shoulders and pocket trims. (This material is leather, but leather that has been especially treated to withstand dry-cleaning--at least according to the tag on the interior!) The knit cuffs and hem feature the same cream as the leather shoulders and trim, and a lighter blue to complement and offset the primary color of the jacket. The jacket features a lovely quilted lining for warmth, and a beautifully fluid YKK zipper at the front.

This jacket features a full complement of original labels; it was made by the "Maple" company.
This jacket was originally owned by "Jim" of the Newtown Fire Assoc., Station 45--as proudly proclaimed by its embroidery! This renders this jacket much easier to wear than a sports team jacket; no-one will assume that you're trying to pass yourself off as a volunteer firefighter from c.1965, but will realize that you're wearing a classic piece of Americana.

This jacket is clearly an original vintage jacket; as such, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition. The only real blemish is some minor age discoloration to one of the leather shoulders, as shown. This is a lovely, wearable item of classic Americana!

Asking just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged 44 (vintage), this measures:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (35 1/4", measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length (bottom of collar at back): 24


----------



## WillBarrett

Three items today.

First - older model, USA Made Brooks Brothers cords. Dark green color - flat front and cuffed. See pictures for measurements but these are about 38 x 29.5"

Asking $30 or offer.

SOLD!

Older model, USA Made Seersucker trousers from BB. Approximately 36x32 - see pictures. Asking $35 or offer.



Terrific tattersall sport shirt from Ben Silver. Size XXL - made in Canada. Asking $30 or offer.

SOLD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhj

Nettleton Longwing-chocolate brown grain-11C



Excellent condition, I can send more pictures on request. Asking $75 including shipping to CONUS or best offer.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROP
*
Have your tailor do a little minor sewing at the rear and you've got yourself a heck of a nice Trad jacket...
*
VINTAGE 3/2 TWEED SACK*

This lightweight tweed is in a handsome purple plaid (would look absolutely terrific with a red univ. stripe or pink OCBD). Made by Van Court, and undoubtedly made in the USA. The narrow lapel width places it in the early 1960s--Trad's heyday.

Features a hook vent, two-button cuffs, nice 3/2 lapel roll and very natural shoulders (totally Trad). It's also half-lined, making it ideal for temperate climates.

Excellent condition with the exception of a very small hole in the upper right back. This is an easy and inexpensive fix for a tailor.

No size tag, please see measurements.

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 42"
Waist: 40"
Sleeve: 24" +2"
Length from bottom of collar: 29"

*CLAIMED

*


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice but flawed Atkinson's. Asking $12 shipped.



p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Basically FREE Golden Bear G-1*

As an undergraduate at St Andrews University, Scotland, I got to spend a year at UC Berkeley, and absolutely *loved* it! While I was there I bought (used, of course!) a vintage shearling lined Golden Bear A2, which I also loved. That jacket has now gone to another home (it was always way too big for me, and so I never wore it, but I just couldn't resist it!) but it's left me with a deep affection for the old-school Golden Bear leather jackets that were actually made in California..... and so when I found this one I just had to rescue it, despite its condition, in the hope that it could find a good home here.

Despite its flaws--more on which later--this is still a terrific, wearable jacket. Likely dating from the late 1960s or early 1970s, this is a terrifically sturdy G-1 jacket, with a very warm and comfortable lining that's primarily wool. This jacket has lived its life to the full--there is flaking at the collar, as shown, some wear to the front and to the pockets, some small repaired nicks to the back, and so on. This is in Wearable condition, but nothing more.... but since it is wearable and easily has another decade or so of hard, careless use in it I couldn't bear to leave it. There's nothing at all wrong with the front zipper, for example, which is still beautifully fluid, and the lining is warm and comfortable. There's also no significant damage to any of the knits. This might well become your go-to jacket for the weekend and quick trips out! I'd happily keep it and wear it, but I need at least a 27" sleeve, and so this is just far too short in the arms...

Given that this is essentially part of my "breed rescue" programme for lovely vintage clothing, I'm asking *just $19 boxed and shipped in the USA--basically, this is essentially free apart from shipping costs!*

*It's tagged a size 40, and measures: *

Chest: 21
Seeve: 24 1/2 (35 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length (BOC): 23 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops on remaining suits!*

*I have some wonderful classic suits to pass on today, including some beauties from Norman Hilton, Polo Blue Label by Corneliani, Brooks Brothers--including a vintage flannel 3/2 sack!--Southwick, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Norman Hilton Flannel suit*

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Normal Hilton joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted.

Norman Hilton clothes were absolutely first quality, and this wonderful suit shows why. Made in the factory at Linden, NJ, this is cut from a beautifully soft wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape in a classic grey with both pin and chalk striping. Even at first glance it is obvious that this is a very beautiful and well-made suit indeed! Cut as a rare two-button sack, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made expressly for (the now defunct) Marshall Fields, back when Marshall Field's was a very upscale store indeed.

It is in absolutely excellent condition,and was, of course Union Made in the USA--in Linden, NJ!

*Asking just $95 > 85, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1) with a 1 3/4" cuff.





  
*

2) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in grey pinstripe.

H. Freeman is one of the premier traditional suit makers in America, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, so this suit has a wonderfully classic provenance!

Cut as a traditional Ivy 3/2 sack from a classic grey pinstripe wool cloth, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and very natural shoulder--as you would expect from H. Freeman's "Naturalaire" line! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union Made in Philadelphia, USA.

This suit has a very small snag hold on one cuff, as shown--this could readily be repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $35 > 29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged (vintage) 44. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





       

3) Classic Dark Grey pinstipe Gold Trumpeteer by Hart, Shaffner, Marx

A lovely classic charcoal grey pinstripe suit in a contemporary two button cut with subtle darting, this is the top of the line for HSM--the Gold Trumpeteer. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful suit has a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $50 > 45, or offer.

Tagged 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



    

4) Austin Reed suit. Traditional British Styling, Made in the USA.

Designed in the UK, this lovely suit has a fully functional ticket pocket and a twin vent--as you'd expect from a UK styled suit! The trousers also lack belt loops, featuring instead side adjusters, for a sleeker, more fitted silhouette. This suit is cut from a lovely light grey wool cloth with traditional (for Britain) and subtle windowpane overchecking in light brown, sky blue, and berry red. It is half canvassed and half lined. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. IUt was Made in the USA. The left sleeve's lining at the cuff has a minor repair; this could use some minor attention as the stitching wasn't the best, but this can't be seen when worn. However, because of this this suit is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just $45 > 40, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 28 1/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2 3/4)





    

5) Charcoal Flannel Suit, for Roots.

This is a beautiful, classic suit made for Roots, the upscale store of New Jersey that used to carry a lot of tradly garments. Cut from a medium weight wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape, this is a contemporary suit with a two button front and subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features four button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $50 > 45, or offer--a steal for a flannel suit of this quality!

Measurements: 

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.





  

6) H. Oritsky pinstripe suit for Sal's Custom Tailors of Princeton Junction.

H. Oritsky was known as the "natural shoulder company" because of the Ivy style of the natural shoulder that it adhered to; it also made a lot of O'Connell's own-label suits. This is a lovely contemporary two button from suit, cut from a classic dark grey pinstripe wool cloth; the pinstriping is in alternating stripes of red and blue with cream. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, has very natural shoulders, a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It was Union Made in Reading, PA, USA. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and so a bargain at just $60 > 50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31, with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

7) Southwick for Paul Stuart.

A lovely, classic grey suit by Southwick for Paul Stuart, this is a contemporary model with a two button front and subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent, as well as natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It has had a small repair to the seam on the left lapel, but this can only really be seen if you're looking for it! As such, it's in Very Good condition, and so just $50 > 45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 17
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



   

8) GORGEOUS Hickey-Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton flannel suit with overchecking!

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully thick and luxurious flannel, the colourway and patterning of this suit are wonderful--a very very dark grey base with extremely subtle windowpane overchecking in dark chestnut; this is a truly beautiful suit, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice!

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--indeed, it has just the hint of one at the top button--this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is Hickey-Freeman's "Canturbury" model, and has four buttons cuffs and a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

just $75 > 65, or offer--a genuine bargain for a 3/2 sack flannel suit of this quality!

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 14
Inseam: 32 (+2 1/2)





  

9) Princeton Clothing Company grey 3/2 sack suit

A lovely slate blue-grey lighter-weight suit in the classic Ivy Style 3/2 sack cut from The Princeton Clothing Company of Princeton, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, natural shoulders, and a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

Asking just $50 > 45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 (+3)





   

10) J. Press "Presstige" lighter weight grey 3/2 sack suit

A listing of classic suits wouldn't be complete without an offering from J. Press! From Press's "Presstige" line this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. Cut from a lighter-weight wool cloth in classic grey, it is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center hook vent. It has three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $60 > 50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+3)





    

12) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks CLASSIC 3/2 sack in charcoal with overchecking

Forget the current iteration of Jos. A Banks--that's Hyde, while this is Jeykll!

The days when Jos. A. Banks rivaled and often surpassed Brooks are gone, but the older Banks pieces carrying the red label--like this one--or the even older black script label are easily a match for Brooks' old-school "Makers" line, and are much better quality than much of contemporary Brooks today.

This suit is no exception to that rule, being a classic 3/2 sack in the true Ivy fashion. It's also wonderfully unusual in that while it presents initially as a standard charcoal suit with conservative cream pinstriping, closer examination reveals that it also has horizontal pinstripes in dark berry red, giving it on close inspection a lovely British windowpane appearance. It is half-canvassed and half-lined; it has a single centre vent and the traditional two button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. You could easily mistake this for being a Brooks or Press, and it's in excellent condition. A steal at just $45 > 40, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 3/4, with 1 1/2" cuffs (+0).





    

13) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack grey pinstripe in flannel!

The grey pinstripe suit is a wardrobe staple, and the 3/2 sack version is the Ivy wardrobe staple--so if you don't have one yet, now's your chance!

This was made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton. It is cut from a wonderful mid-weight grey pinstripe flannel with a beautiful hand and drape. It is a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $65 > 59--a bargain for a 3/2 sack in flannel from one of the premier American suit makers!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 7/8
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    


14) Classic Contemporary British Suit!

This is lovely! Made for the British retailer Marks & Spencer's "Autograph" line, this is cut as a traditional British suit from classic grey wool cloth with subtle chestnut chalkstriping. It features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin rear vents, a two button front with darting, and two button cuffs with finished buttonholes. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is fully lined in a complementary patterned lining. The trosuers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the UK, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $50 > 45, or offer.

Tagged 44S, this measures smaller:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+2)





    

16) Contemporary Brooks Brothers charcoal grey suit.

Another wardrobe classic, this is a contemporary charcoal grey suit with a two button closure and darting. Union made in the USA, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $50> 45, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





     

17) H. Freeman charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton 

This is wonderful!! A classic 3/2 sack in charcoal pinstripe made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. The pinstriping on this is beautioful; alternating stripes of cream, and then intertwined red and blue, which gives a purple impression at first sight--please see the close-up! It has four button cuffs, very natural shoulders, and a single center vent. ALthough this is a true 3/2 sack it has a very high lapel roll! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $50 > 45, or offer.

Tagged 38R. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.





  

18) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart "Classic" suit in Glen Plaid

A beautiful suit cut from mid-weight cloth in a classic cream and white Glen Plaid pattern with a complementary windowpane overcheck in berry red this is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is both fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $60 > 50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.



     

19) CLASSIC Grey Pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Corbin

Corbin is one of the great American clothiers, and this lovely suit shows why! Cut from mid-weight wool cloth in grey with taupe-cream pinstriping, this is a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--just a hint of a curl to indicate that this is not a three button jacket. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features three button cuffs. It has natural shoulders and a single center vent. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. Please note that this appears to have been taken in along the back center seam by about 1/4"; this does not affect either the appearance or wear when worn, but does mean that this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $45 > 40. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2(+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.



      

20) GRAIL! Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Double Breasted Suit in Grey Flannel

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully heavy and luxurious flannel with a terrific hand and drape, this suit shows why Ralph Lauren rose to prominence for his English-inspired tailoring--and why Norman Hilton broke with him, for this is very much an Anglo-inspired jacket, rather than one that follows the American Ivy League Style. The cloth is wonderful, and the cut of this jacket does full justice to it. Cut as a classic double breasted jacket with a six button front and two button closure, this features peak lapels and twin vents; it is also darted.. It is fully canvassed and fully lined; the trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is the sort of suit that a former RAF officer would wear to a country house weekend after the War!

This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $75 > 65, or offer, for this beauty.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



     

21) Vintage "Devonshire" Glen Plaid suit 

A lovely and unusual suit in a glen plaid that's a medly of brown earth tones with Royal blue overchecking, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (I am always conservative rating vintage items!), and is a bargain at just $35 > 29, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17
Inseam: 30 (+0) with 1 3/4" cuff.





   

22) Ermenigildo Zegna Double Breasted Suit

This is absolutely beautiful! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this cut from a beautiful Zegna cloth that's a complex weave of charcoal grey and Royal blue, presenting as mid-grey on first appearence and only revealing the blue tones on close inspection. This is then accented with pinstriping in cream and tan, for a truly sophisticated cloth, as befits a Zegna suit.

The cut of the suit does full justice to the cloth; it is a classic double-breasted suit with a 6/2 button configuration. The peak lapels and placket are accented with pick stitching throughout. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and it has three button cuffs with finished buttonholes. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $65 > 55, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuffs.





     

23) H. Freeman 3/2 mid-grey sack suit with narrow pinstriping

Another lovely classic suit from H. Freeman, this is a classic 3/2 sack in mid-grey with narrow cream pinstriping. It has a very high lapel roll, but the curve at the top buttonhole is lovely and liquid, showing this to be a true 3/2 jacket. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition; it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition! It has very natural shoulders. It was Union made in Philadelphia, USA.

Asking just $45 > 40, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but measures closer to a 44R:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 25 (+3)





    

24) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" Double Breasted Suit

This is absolutely beautiful, as befits Brooks Brothers' top of the line "Golden Fleece" offerings! This is a beautiful double-breasted suit with a 6 button front and two button closure. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is ventless, in Flusser approved fashion, and features two button cuffs and beautiful peak lapels. The cloth is a lovely lighter-weight wool in midnight blue with cream pinstriping. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition; there is some *very* minor pilling on the interior of the lapels, which will vanish with its first dry clean and could never been seen when worn.

Asking just $65 > 55, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

26) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Armani Double Breasted Suit. Made in Italy!

Dating from the time when Armani was King, this beautiful double-breasted suit shows just why his garments--the real ones, from the main line Made in Italy, rather than all of the diffusion lines that followed--were so desirable. Made in Italy--as it should be--this is cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight dark, dark grey cloth that's accented by roped cream chalk striping. It has peak lapels, jetted front pockets, and a 4 button front with a single button closure. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The trousers are cuffed and feature box pleats on the front.

This suit is classic Armani from its heyday, and in is Very Good/Excellent condition--it's only slightly rmnpled from storage, which will be fixed with a dry clean, and has had a small repair to the lining, as shown.

This is lovely, and a bargain at just $50 > 45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 16
Inseam: 33 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



     

27) Palm Beach suit in glen plaid.

The patterning and colourway of this suit are lovely; a light brown based glen plaid with striping in burnt orange, chestnut, and sky blue. Cut as contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and features its original period-correct buttons. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition, only because the zipper is a little tight!

Asking just $35 > 29, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)





   


28) H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in classic charcoal grey with pinstriping for The English Shop of Princeton

This is a true beauty! Made by the esteemed firm of H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. It is cut from dark grey wool cloth with classic pinstriping and a lovely hand and drape. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $60 > 50, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4 
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

Please note: This is a SUIT, and NOT an odd jacket; my apologies for omitting the picture with the trousers!





  

THREE PIECE SUITS

A three-piece suit should be at the centerpiece of every classic wardrobe, but, alas, they are becoming increasingly rare. So I'm very pleased to be able to offer six beautiful three-piece suits today--including a NWOT Zegna cloth grey pinstripe in cashmere and wool, a 1956 tweed three-piece with reversible vest, a gorgeous and classic Southwick navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, and more!

[B29) GRAIL! NWOT Grey Pinstripe, Handtailored in Italy from Zegna cashmere & wool cloth.

This is absolutely gorgeous! Tailored from beautiful Zegna cashmere-wool cloth in classic grey with a cream pinstripe this beautiful and rare three piece suit was hand tailored in Italy. The jacket is cut with a three button front--although this is far more of a British-inspired traditional three-button jacket than a fashion-forward approach--and subtle darting. It has four button cuffs with kissing buttons, and a twin vent--another nod to its British styling. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in Bemberg. The vest has a five button front and two functional lower front pockets--these are both still basted shut. It has a waist adjuster at the rear. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed.

This beautiful suit is NEW, WITHOUT TAGS. It even comes complete with its original hanger! As such, it is in absolutely perfect condition.

Asking just $115 > 95, or offer--likely around 10% of its original retail!

This is tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 34 1/2 (+3)

Vest width: 20 1/4
Length: 27







         

30) 1956 3/2 Sack Tweed Three Piece Suit with Reversible Vest! 

I have full provenance on this suit! It was purchased in 1956 in Scranton, PA for a graduating High School senior before he headed off to Princeton University; it was in his possession for the rest of his life, carefully stored in a cedar closet once he graduated from Princeton.

That this suit is now over 60 years old is a testament to how well well-made clothing can hold up if it is treated well, for this suit is still perfectly wearable in 2017--it needs no babying at all. It is cut from mid-weight tweed in a wonderful and classicially 1950s heathery tweed in a medly of dark forest and moss greens. The jacket is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lapped center seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs, and wonderfully narrow mid-century lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a beautiful 1950s geometric lining in colours that complement the tweed.

The vest is fully reversible; it could either be used as a vest cut from the same tweed as the jacket and trousers, or else it could be reversed so that it presents as an odd vest in a loden green that's the perfect complement to the rest of the suiting. The vest has two functional front pockets, and the back is constructed from the same patterned material as the jacket lining. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It could use a dry clean and a press, and the jacket has a tiny weave fault on the front, as shown--this is just the size of a pinhead and I wouldn't have seen it had I not been looking very, very closely at the buttons it is close to! (If you wish, I can have this rewoven for $10--but it could just as readily be ignored.) There is also the very start of a fray at the corner of one of the interior pockets, as shown.

This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is a bargain at just $65 > 55, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 18
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 18 1/2
Length: 24 1/8







          *


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have a whole slew of wonderful ties to pass along today, including lots of vintage J. Press, Brooks Brothers, recent Burberry, Robert Talbott best of Class, Zegna, Ferragamo, vintage knits, vintage bowties, and more!*

*MORE COMING LATER TONIGHT--Including bowties!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME! *

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*NB: Unless otherwise noted, all ties are in excellent condition!*

*GROUP A:*



1) Reiss of New Haven emblematic; very detailed golden pheasants on a navy background. No fabric content listed, but likely poly-silk. 3 3/8". $12



  

2) Vintage J. Press gamebirds emblematic. Absolutely gorgeous, and perfect for tweed! From Press' The Burlington Knot line. Made in England. 3 1/4". $18.



  

3) Bill Robinson Bi-planes emblematic. Lovely! 3 3/4".



 

4) Salvatore Ferragamo, Resting Dogs. A lovely tie! made in Italy. Some rumpling to the lining, as shown, but this doesn't affect wear. 3 3/8". $15.



   

5) Notre Dame Fighting Irish tie. Made for ND bookstore. 3". Poly. $12.



  

6) Salvatore Ferragamo golfers tie. Beautiful! Made in Italy. 3 5/8". $15.







7) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Recent Burberry tie, featuring a small repeating pattern of the Big Ben clocktower of the Houses of Parliament.. with a hint of tartan at the small end of the blade! Made in Italy. 3 1/2". $25.







  

8) Vineyard Vines legal emblematic. Made for a law firm, but suitable for anyone--especially if you're not in the same locale as the lawfirm! 3 7/16. $15






9) Support Our Troops emblematic. Poly. 3 3/8". $8.







10) Robert Talbott--"Hearts and Flowers". Beautiful! 70/30 silkj/poly-but presents as silk. 3 1/8". $12.



 

11) Bull & Bear. They appear to be fighting, and the bull is winning! No maker listed, or fabric content, but likely silk-poly. 3". $10.





*GROUP B:*



12) WONDERFUL J. Press Ancient Madder silk tie. "Ancient madder" is named after the dyes that are used to colour the gum-twill silk that is traditionally used to make these ties. The dyes are drawn from the common madder plant (Rubio Tinctorum--the "tinct" a nod to the plant's use as a dye base) and impart a beautiful, almost faded colouring to the silks so treated--the faded aspect of them leading to the "ancient" description of the ties thus produced. (Think here of the faded "Ancient" tartans that Lochcarron and other weavers produce.) This is a beautiful example of an ancient madder tie, being a vintage version from J. Press. Absolutely PERFECT for tweed, this gorgeous tie was made in England, and is 3 1/8". Although the keeper is off one side this will be repaired before shipping. These ties are increasingly hard to find, with madder dyes now largely being synthetic rather than real. The hand of this tie is subtley chalky, indicating that it's a real madder tie. Asking just $22, or offer.



  

13) BEAUTIFUL J. Press vintage neats tie; black background with white and red rosettes. Missing the back keeper, and so Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $15.



 

14) J. Press classic miniature paisley tie. Vintage. The Burlington Knot line--Press' better line of ties! 3 1/4". Lovely! $16.



 

15) Another gorgeous J. Press "The Burlington Knot" tie! 3 1/8". Black with medallions. $16.



 

16) Brooks Brothers geometric neats. 3 1/2". Just $15.



 

17) CM Gold series. Silk. Lovely blue and red pindots on a complex navy woven background. 3 5/8". $12.



 

18) GORGEOUS and LUXURIOUS Robert Talbott Best of Class. This tie is fantastic, and incredibly luxurious! 3 1/4". $20.





 

19) J. Press "The Burlington Knot". Miniature paisleys. Beautiful! 3 1/4". $15.



  

20) Unknown maker. Green, with neats. Lovely! 3". $10.



 

21) Vintage 1980s Calvin Klein. Dark purple with miniature paisleys. Small waterstain on lining, hence just Good/very Good condition. 3 1/8" $9.


----------



## TweedyDon

*
GROUP C: BOWTIES*





22) Black formal butterfly bowtie. Adjustable, silk. $12.



23) Brooks Brothers stripe bowtie. Adjustable. $14.





24) Silk geometric bowtie. Unknown maker. Made in the USA. Adjustable. $12.



[/URL} [URL=https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/MARCH%2018%202017%20TIES/DSC09574_zpssuvwupet.jpg.html]

25) Red silk bowtie. Adjustable. Made in England. $12.





26) Brooks Brothers paisley bowtie. Adjustable. $15.





27) Vintage straight bowtie. Burnt orange with white Churchill dots. Adjustable. Slightly grubby at ends, as shown, hence just Good/Very Good condition. $9.



28) Vintage straight bowtie. Lovely! Adjustable. Acetate. $12.





29) Vintage regimental bowtie. Adjustable. Silk. $12.





30) Vintage straight patterned bowtie. Unknown maker. Adjustable. $10.





31) Vintage straight black bowtie. Adjustable. $9.



*GROUP D:*

32) Club Room. Silk. 3 3/4". Very Good condition. Made in the USA. $7.





33) Calvin Klein "Steel" collection. 2 3/4". $7.





34) Liberty of London regimental. 3 1/4". $12.



 

35) Boss. Silk. Made in Italy. 3 1/2". $10.



 

36) Polo by Ralp Lauren. Dating from when it was good, this was handmade in Italy--and is a lovely classic tie! 3". $15.



 

37) BEAUTIFUL! J. Press authentic regimental; Indian Army Service Corps. The Burlington Knot line. A wonderful vinatge tie in very Good/Excellent condition; it has a single thread bump on the front, which won't be seen when worn. Silk woven in England. 3 1/4". $16.





 

38) Boss. 90% silk, 10% cotton. 3 1/2". Made in Italy. $10.



  

39) Black and Brown 1826 regimental. 3". $7.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP E*



40) J. Crew. Made in Italy. 3 1/2". $10.



 

41) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Lovely, slubby silk tie from J. Press. The Burlington Knot. Woven in India. 3 1/4". $18.








42) Boss. made in Italy. 3 3/8". $10.





 

43) J. Press. A lovely textured silk tie, which has a small mark on the back, and apparently similar bloom on the front, although this can hardly be seen. Good/Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $12.





  

44) NWT Brooks Brothers Argyle & Sutherland regimental. 3 3/4". $14.



  

45) DKNY (Donna Karan New York). All silk, made in the USA. 3 3/8". $8.





*GROUP F*





46) VINTAGE OLD SCHOOL VIYELLA TIE!

This was sold by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia. Wanamaker's was one of the great pioneers of the Department store. In 1874 he issued the first copyrighted store advertisement, which promised a lot.... and when it turned out that Wanamaker's made good on ALL of his promises (not something that all retailers did back then!) business boomed. In 1911 Wanamaker expanded his store, and installed in it the world's second largest organ. (This organ is still in the Wanamaker's store in Philadelphia--now Macy's--and is played regularly; this is something that you should most definitely hear if you're in Philadelphia, as it's spectacular!) Wanamaker also acquired a huge brass eagle from the 1903 World's Fair, and installed it on the first floor of the store--this became a popular meeting spot, and, like the organ, is still present in what is now Macy's.

As well as being a Wanamaker's item this is made from old-school Viyella--a mix of 55% wool and 45% cotton that became the first officially branded fabric in 1894. The fabric's unusual name name is owed to the proximity of the mill owned by Wiliam Hollins & Co, its developers, to the road called Via Gellia--which owes its name to Philip Eyre Gell, the main engineer, whose family claimed descent from the Romans!

This is a lovely tie, made from a classic fabric that is no longer made. 3 1/4". It's a bargain at just $16.



 

47) Scottish Lambswool birdseye tie. Perfect for brown-hued tweed! 3 1/4". Vintage, and a lovely rare colourway and patterning. Just $15.



[/URL [URL=https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/MARCH%2018%202017%20TIES/DSC09660_zpsjlaybugs.jpg.html]

48) The Scotch House tartan tie. Pure new wool. Made in England. The Scotch House was THE shop to go to for woolens and tartan and all clothing Scots. Founded in 1839, it specialized it very upscale Scottish clothing, and held several Royal Warrants. Its flagship store was located in Knightsbridge, just across from Harrods, when this was an upper-class destination store, and this, together with the British association of Scottish clothing with upper-class country style and Royal patronage, solidified its storied reputation until its closure in 2002.

This lovely tie shows just why it was so esteemed; thick, weighty, and yet tying a beautiful knot, this is Scottish clothing at its best.... despite its more Southern origin! 3 1/4". $18.



 

49) Another Scotch House tartan tie! 3". $18.





50) Lochcarron tartan tie. Made in Scotland. Leslie Green. 3". $14.



 

51) Brooks Brothers silk tie. Wonderfully thick and slubby! This is labeled irregular, but I have no idea why. Wonderfully Donegal-esque, this would be perfect with tweed. 3". $16.







52) Beekman Place Brown wool knit tie. made in Italy. 2 3/8". $12.



 

53) Dark red knit tie. No fabric content, but likely wool. 2 3/4". $12.



54) Rooster "Pips" tie. Scottish wool. Made in the USA. Lovely! 2 1/8", Small snag on the small end where it will not be seen when worn, hence Very Good condition, and so just $12.





 

55) Lovely muted yellow knit tie. No fabric content, but clearly silk. 2 1/4". Perfect for Spring! $12.





56) Vintage El Denver tie! Absolutely lovely, this has several small snags throughout, although these won't be seen when worn. Originally sold by Jackson and Moyer of Philadelphia--their label is NOT coming off, as it was affixed at an angle! This is in Good condition only, and so just $5.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP G*

57) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers classic No. 1 stripe in red; this was made for Brooksgate, the old-school younger line of Brooks (but the same quality) that was intended to be the "gateway" into Brooks Brothers loyalty! 3" Very Good condition. Just $10.



 

58) Austin Reed Authentic Regimental--I believe that this is the tie of the (British) Guard's Regiment! Silk was made in Italy by M. Pendleton. There is some minor rumpling in the lining of the blade, as shown, but this does not affect wear. 3 3/4". Very Good/Excellent condition. $10.



  

59) US Polo Association regimental. 3 3/8". Just $10.





60) Bicycles! A lovely tie--possibly a boy's? 2 7/8" by 49". No fabric content listed, but clearly all cotton. Wonderful, and just $7





61) Red Label Jos. A. Banks--the old, good kind! A classic regimental. This has a tiny blemsih, as shown, hence just Very Good condition. 3 3/8". $8



 

62) Beautiful regimental in silk, with organzine warp thread. 3 1/4". $13.



 

63) VINTAGE, unknown maker. Gold marlins on a black background. SIlk. 3 1/8". $10





64) Valentino. Absolutely lovely! Made in Italy. 3 15/16". $12



 

65) Valentino. Made in Italy. This has some fraying to the lining at the thin end of the tie, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $9. 3 7/8".



 

66) Brooks Brothers Makers. Pineapples and flowers! A lovely, joyous tie! 3 1/2". $12



 

67) Valentino. A lovely subdued tie. 3 3/4". Just $12



 

68) Croft & Barrow, all silk. Imported, just as the catalogs would say! A very nice heavy silk tie. 3 1/2". $8



 

69) Zegna--lovely and luxurious, and apparently showing the interior of a rotunda. Made in Italy. 3 7/8". $12.



 

70) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart showing flying fishing ties! Lovely and luxurious, this does have some memory and some minor single thread pulls in the knot area, neither of which will affect its wear. Good/Very Good condition, so just $9. 3 1/2".




  

71) Zegna--showing C19th military hats! Made in Italy, this is a lovely and unusual tie. 3 5/8". Just $13.



 

72) Formal tie by Sarar. Made in Italy. 3 5/8". Lovely and luxurious, and a bargain at just $10! 3 5/8".



  

73) Murray's Toggery Shop. THE outfitter for trads summering on Nantucket! A lovely regimental with Nantucket emblematics. All silk. Hand Made. "Imported". 3 3/4". $12



 

74) Vintage Brooks Brothers. Nautical flags on a black background. All silk. 3 1/4". Some minor disbalance to tip of the blade, as it to be expected in a vintage tie, otherwise excellent. $10



 

75) Robert Talbott. A beautiful and luxurious tie, featuring Scottie dogs wearing saddles or blankets; the detail is wonderful! Fabric woven in England; tie hand made in the USA. 3 7/8". $12



  

76) Faconnable abstract seagulls. Wonderful--silhouettes of seagulls on a navy background. Made in France. All silk. 3 3/4". $12



  

77) Rivetz of Boston for Murray's Toggery Shop--two classic New England companies! A lovely nautical representation of Nantucket with compass points. All silk, and beautiful. 3 3/4". Just $12







78) Faconnable--Albert Goldberg line. This is a lovely tie, dating from before 2000 whne Faconnable was bought out and the Goldberg family lost control. A beautiful navy, this features silhouettes of seagulls in flight; perfect for the end of summer! All silk, made in Italy. 3 1/2". $10



  

79) Pandas! Retailed by Peter Elliot of New York, this lovely tie features rather psychotic-looking pandas on a navy background. THE EYES ARE STARING AT YOU!!! Made in Italy. All silk. 3 1/2". $12



 

80) Brooks Brothers Country Club tie. Woven in England made in the USA. 4". All silk. Perfect for tweeds! $10



 

81) Samuel & Sons gamebirds tie for Charles Arndt. ALl silk. Absolutely beautiful, and perfect for tweed! 3 3/4". $12





   

82) Robert Talbott mallards tie. All silk. Another tie that's perfect for tweed! 3 1/4". $12.



  

83) Dickinson College tie. 3 7/8". Silk. $8



 

84) Luciano Brunelli. Made in Italy. 4". $8



85) Raleigh's. A classic tradly regimental, perfect for summer poplin! This has the start of a rub to the back of the hem which can't be seen at all when worn, and in any case is almost unnoticeable; some minor disbalance to the blade, hence just Very Good condition, and so just $8



 

86) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 3 5/8". Perfect colouring for a summer poplin sit, or seersucker jacket! $8



 

87) Brooks Brothers Basics. A wonderful summer trellis pattern! As far as I can tell there's no difference between the Basics and the Makers lines from Brooks. 3 5/8. This has a tiny smudge in the knot area, hence just $10



  

88) Garrick Anderson. Palm trees emblematic. This is wonderful, with both the stylized palm trees and the deep iridescent green background giving this lovely tie a very 1950s/early 1960s feel! 3 3/4". $10



 

89) Ugo Bassi. Made in Italy. Cabbages and beets! A lovely whimsical tie. 3 5/8". $10



  

90) A Langrock regimental--this time, South Grammar School. Made in Italy, 3 1/4". This does have some minor rubbing on the right side of the blade on the edge, as shown, hence is in Good condition--perfectly wearable, especially at only $9!



  

91) Resilio regimental. Absolutely beautiful! 3". A lovely tie! Excellent condition. Just $10.



 

92) VINTAGE "Wash and Wear" tie, likely from the late 1950s. Very Good/Excellent condition. A lovely, wearable vintage item! 2". Just $10







93) The House of Emanuel Ungaro opened in Paris in 1965, and quickly established itself as force to be reckoned with in the life of Parisian haute couture. In 1973 Ungaro unveiled its first menswear life, which was received with critical acclaim. This tie likely dates from the very early years of Ungaro, when it was still a fashion house and before it turned to focusing on branded perfumes in the 1980s. It's clear from this tie Ungaro's early work was applauded; a lovely geometric tie in colours of dark brown and burnt orange, Made in Italy from 100% pure wool. Admittedly, this is a classic 1970s tie--it measures 4 1/8" at its widest!--but it's a lovely piece of fashion history. In very Good condition; it has a couple of small wear marks at the leading edge of the blade, as shown. Asking just $10, or offer.





 

94) CLASSIC SCOTTISH TARTAN! By Lochcarron. Stewart Dress tartan. This has a tiny hole about 3/4 way up the blade, as shown, and s just in Good condition. $9. 3 /4".



 

95) Vintage Beau Brummel tie. All wool. 3 1/4". This has a small thread snag on the front, as shown. Very Good condition. $8



  

96) Lochcarron tartan tie. All wool. Fraser Red. This has a small weave fault on the front which was there from new, and a small snag on the edge of the thin side of the blade that won't be seen when worn. Very Good condition; hence just $10. 3".



 

97) Roosterknit--another classic knit tie! All wool. Excellent condition, except for a very small snag on the back of the blade, which I only noticed just now and which won't be seen when worn. Sold by Bloomingdale's. Very Good/Excellent condition; 2 1/4". $10



 

98) Chestnut brown wool (likely) knit tie. One small snag on the thin back blade which won't be seen when worn, hence Very Good/Excellent condition, and $9. 2 1/4".

 

99) ORIGINAL Vicky Davis skinny tie. Vicky Davis was one of the best-known tie designers in New York in the 1980s. She had relocated there from Michigan to pursue her passion for ties, and was extremely succesful. While many of her ties are now very dated--she specialized in "humor" ties, with fairly large pictures, and was largely responsible for making these popular--she was also the champion of "skinny" ties in revolt of the wide ties that Ralph Lauren had championed in the 1970s. The mid to late 1980s return to thin, 1950s and 1960s style ties was owed largely to the influence of Vicky.... and this is a lovely example of an original 1980s Vicky Davis knit.

Just as much at home in a vintage, Ivy, or Trad wardrobe as very loosely tied around the neck of a 1980s "casual" with his jacket sleeves pushed up to the elbows, this lovely tie is all cotton and Made in England. It features a standard V tip rather than a square tip, and a different style of weave in the V. This is in very Good/Excellent condition, and a bargain at just $10, or offer. 1 3/4".


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

2) Florsheim Imperial "Custom Made" bluchers in black. Made in the USA. Featuring the desirable but lethal metal V-cleat on the sole! Size 10 C/E. Very Good condition. Just $35



       

5) ABSOLUTELY SOLID Florsheim Imperial Wingtip gunboats in classic Black. Dating from when all Florsheim shoes were Made in the USA. Size 10D. Very Good condition. Just $35



    

6) HAND MADE IN ITALY AND ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! Classic black loafers, hand made in Italy. These are in excellent condition except for a small mark (caused by wood stain from shoe trees) on the insole, as shown, and aftermarket fleece on the tongues to improve wear. Size 8 1/2 (US). Asking just $45



     

7) Allen Edmonds "Grayson" model tassel loafers. Some minor scuffing that will polish out, hence Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. (Please note that I have just realised that I have photographed the soles of one of these shoes with that of the Grayson listed in 7, above. I'll make sure that you receive the pair you order, as (7) has some minor scuffing and (11) does not!) Just $35



  


8) Allen Edmonds "Stockbridge" model in black. (At least, I believe that this is the Stockbridge model--the most comfortable shoe available, in my view!) Minor blemishes to the uppers, as shown, which will readily polish out easily. Size 10D. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $35



    

9) Allen Edmonds "Cornell" monkstraps. In Very Good condition; some minor blemishes to the uppers, as shown, which will easily polish out. Size 9D. Just $40



     

10) Allen Edmonds "Cornell" monkstraps in black. Excellent condition; shoe trees included! Small hammer stamped on sole, indicating recrafting--hence their excellent condition! Size 9D. Asking just $45



    

11) Allen Edmonds "Grayson" model tassel loafers. Shoe trees included! Size 9 1/2D. Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $40 (Please note that I have just realised that I have photographed the soles of one of these shoes with that of the Grayson listed in 7, above. I'll make sure that you receive the pair you order, as (7) has some minor scuffing and (11) does not!)



    

12) Florsheim Imperial black tassel loafers. Made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9D. Asking $35



    

14) Barrie Ltd was started in 1934, in New Haven, Conn., as a purveyor of boots and shoes to the men of Yale. It soon expanded into Cambridge, Mass., and then Princeton, NJ.... thus establishing itself as the Ivy shoe seller of choice! These loafers were made by Florsheim expressly for Barrie Ltd. They could use a good polish, and so are in Good condition. Size 11 AA/B. Asking just $25



     

17) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. These come complete with their original shoe trees! Excellent condition. Size 12A. Just $30



    

19) Allen Edmonds "Richmond" wingtips. Good condition; some minor scuffs on the uppers. Size 12B. Asking just $20



  

20) Cole Haan with Nike soles. Waterproof! Excellent condition. Size 9M. Asking just $25



     

21) MADE IN ENGLAND by Angus Westley. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 9 1/2D. Asking just $30



    

23) Allen Edmonds "Preston" loafers. In excellent condition, except for a minor scuff on one upper, as shown. Size 9D. Asking just $35



  

24) Geox loafers. Excellent condition! Made in Italy (clearly, although not marked.) Italian size 41 1/2 (US 8). Asking just $30


----------



## TweedyDon

*More sweaters, sweater vests, and shirts!*

*I have several lovely classic Ivy/Trad sweaters (including a wonderful Commando sweater!) and winter shirts to pass on today!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*
Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
SHIRTS*

1) CLASSIC LL Bean Chamois shirt. Size 16 1/2 Tall. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. The bean chamois shirt is one of the classics of an Ivy wardrobe! Chest: 24, sleeve: 34, length: 31. Asking just $19.



 

2) "Deerskin" Chamois shirt by the Melton Shirt Company. Founded in 1918 in Batavia, NY, the Melton Shirt Company started by training women and girls to make shirts; the first shirt was produced in 1919. They quickly became known for produced high-quality long lasting garments, a reputation that is embodied in this lovely chamois shirt. Featuring stud closure for ease of use in very cold weather, three stud cuffs, extra fabric in the yoke across the chest, two front pockets, and the insignia of the "Colt" gun company, this is a wonderful piece of Americana! Made in Batavia, NY, USA. Excellent condition. Tagged XL, this measures: Chest: 24, sleeve: 35, Length: 30 1/2. Asking just $18.



    

4) Brooks Brothers stripe OCBD. Excellent condition. Size 16-35. Made in the USA. Asking just $19.



 

6) Viyella autumnal plaid shirt. XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 25; Sleeve: 34; Length: 30. Asking just $25.


 

9) Orvis tartan shirt. 80% wool, 20% cotton. (Viyella fabric). Excellent condition. XL. Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 33 1/4; Length: 30. Asking just $14.



  

8) Viyella tattersall shirt. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 25; Sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 31. Asking just $25



 

*SWEATERS*

1) MADE IN IRELAND classic Aran sweater. In a beautiful moss green, this is a lovely, chunky, traditional Aran. Some very minor pilling on the underside of one sleeve, otherwise excellent condition. Size L-Tall. Chest: 24 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 23 1/2. Asking just $18



  

2) Viyella Vest. Black. 100% merino wool. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 21 3/5; Length: 25. Asking just $18.



 

3) Brooks Brothers argyle sweater vest. 100% Italian merino wool. Size XL. Excellent condition. Asking just $18. Chest: 22 1/2; Length: 27.



 

4) Shetland Argyle vest by Fisherman of Ireland. Made in Ireland. Excellent condition. Tagged Medium. Chest: 21 3/4; Length: 25 1/2. Asking just $20.



 [/URL [URL="https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/sweaters%20march%2016%202017/DSC09462_zpshotvnwwq.jpg.html"]

5) VINTAGE Saddle shoulder shetland sweater. made by Sunbeam Sweaters for Todd's of Co. Limerick, Ireland. This is beautiful--see my close-up pictures to see the complex heathery weave in greens and green-blues! This likely dates from the mid 1960s, and considering its age it is in absolutely excellent condition, with only a couple of loose stitches by the collar, as shown--an easy fix! Asking just $22. Chest: 20 1/4; Length: 23; Sleeve: 32 1/4.





  

6) LL Bean saddle shoulder shetland sweater in dark red. Excellent condition. Size: L-Reg. Chest: 23; Length: 26; Sleeve: 34. Asking just $22.



 

7) Hugo Boss Golf sweater. Made from superfine Merino wool. Lined with windbreaker material. made in Italy. Chest: 23 1/4; Sleeve: 26 1/2. Asking just $18.



    

8) Traditional English cricket sweater! Unknown maker, unknown fabric, but likely cotton. This does have a couple of small marks on the cuff which might or might not come out with cleaning; as such it is in Good condition and just $16. Chest: 24 1/2; Sleeve: 36 1/4; Length: 27 1/2.









9) Mark Fore and Strike red sweater vest. No fabric content listed but clearly merino. Size XL. Chest: 21; Length: 25. Excellent condition. $18.





10) Dean's of Scotland-designed pale yellow cable knit vest. Beautiful, and perfect for Spring! Hand framed knitted in British Hong Kong. Asking just $18. Chest: 17; Length: 21 3/4.







11) Polo by Ralph Lauren 65% CAMEL HAIR 20% wool, 15% lamb's wool Fair isle sweater vest. This is a wonderful and luxurious vest made mainly from camelhair, giving it a wonderfully soft texture! This is in excellent condition except for a couple of loose stitches under one arm--an easy fix, or something that can be readily ignored. Tagged L; Chest: 21; Length: 24. Asking just $25.





   

12) Polo Golf Sweater. In 70% wool, 20% silk, 10% cashmere; made from Italian yarn. Excellent condition, and wonderfully lightweight--this is perfect for Spring! Tagged L. Chest: 22 1/2; Sleeve: 34 1/4; Length: 25 1/2. Asking just $20.



 

13) Viyella Red Sweater. Tagged L. This has a couple of small marks, as shown, and so is just $14, or else FREE with another sweater over $15!  Chest: 22 1/4; Sleeve: 35 1/4; Length: 24 3/4.



 

14) MADE IN ITALY by Roberto Blion, Shetland argyle sweater. Excellent condition, and perfect for wearing under tweed! Size L. Chest: 19 1/2; Length: 26. Asking just $24.







15) Lacoste sweater vest. The Preppy icon! Likely cotton, size 44. Excellent condition. Asking just $24. Chest: 18 1/2; Length: 21 1/2.







16) Pure Cashmere Sweater vest. Hand Made in Nepal. This is incredibly soft, lightweight and luxurious! Minor pilling throughout--hard to see owing to the colour of the fabric--and missing the bottom button, which you'll never use anyway. tagged XL; Chest: 22; Length: 29 1/2: Sleeve: c. 35 1/2. very Good condition. Just $19.



  

17) Nick Hilton cashmere/wool V-neck in versatile dove grey. MADE IN ITALY. This is a lovely, classic sweater from the son of Normal Hilton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age. This is in excellent condition *except* for a small snag on the back near the hem, as shown. Hence, this is just $12. Chest: 23; sleeve: 35 1/2; length: 26 1/2.



   

18) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! made in England. Size 42. Chest: 19 3/4; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $16



 

19) Woodstock sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $15.



  

20) For your Small Trad! A child's (?) sweater vest, in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Chest: 16 1/4; length: 20 1/2. $10.



 

21) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $18





22) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 281/2. Asking just $18.



  

23) Dean's of Scotland "fun" sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.



  

24) Alan Paine shetland sweater vest. Size 38. Minor pilling throughout, hence just Good condition. Just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 18; length: 23 1/2.





25) Brooks Brothers cotton cableknit sweater. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 23; sleeve: 34; length: 27. Asking just $17.



 

26) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $17. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

27) WONDERFUL Commando sweater in classic green. All wool. Size 38. Excellent condition. Chest: 18; Sleeve: 31 1/2; Length: 23 34. Just $20



  

28) NWT "Whitman College" sweater by Hillflint. Absolutely beautiful, the name is woven into the sweater itself. This sweater is premium merino wool, and comes complete with all of its original tags. Hillflint was founded in 2014 in an effort to bring back the old-school "Ivy Style" look of vintage college apparel, and this sweater shows that they're being very successful in this. Chest: 1 1/2; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 26. Asking just $22, or offer.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bumping and combining two post - great pair of seersuckers and just in time for spring.

QUOTE=WillBarrett;1824964]Three items today.

First - older model, USA Made Brooks Brothers cords. Dark green color - flat front and cuffed. See pictures for measurements but these are about 38 x 29.5"

Asking $30 or offer.

SOLD!

Older model, USA Made Seersucker trousers from BB. Approximately 36x32 - see pictures. Asking $35 or offer.

Terrific tattersall sport shirt from Ben Silver. Size XXL - made in Canada. Asking $30 or offer.

SOLD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Nice but flawed Atkinson's. Asking $12 shipped.

p


----------



## TweedyDon

*Not Very Trad. Just very very BAD! *

*POLICE ISSUED LEATHER MOTORCYCLE JACKET*



*Issued by Hunterdon Co. NJ*​
This jacket was issued to Hunterdon Co. Sherrif's Department; the original patches were all professionally removed, although they have left shadows... which simply add to this jacket's appeal!

This is a seriously heavy item of clothing--as you'd expect from something that actually IS workwear, rather than merely being made to LOOK like workwear by a hipster artisan in a loft in Brooklyn. It's a standard-issue "Boston PD" motorcycle jacket, with two deep slash pockets in front and faux snap chest pockets. It has a very sturdy and oversized YKK reversible zipper that runs beautifully fluidly. It the original twin holes to carry the police badge, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. The cuffs are gauntlet American cuffs. The sides feature inset YKK zippers; when opened the jacket's sides can be held in place by adjustable straps that snap to the hem of the jacket. This feature serves the dual purpose for police officers of providing easy access to weapons and toolbelt, and allowing ease of movement and ventilation while riding. The zipper is backed by a windflap for added warmth.

This jacket has two very deep interior side pockets that are set into the seams. It also has an interior zip for an option lining, which is not included. It has a one-piece back.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--the only possible flaw is the shadowing created by the removal of the original official patches on the sleeves. This appears to be a heavy cowhide jacket *and so is a bargain at just $95, or offer.* This jacket is likely to protect and to serve you well for decades!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: c. 33 (measured like a shirt), or 21 from shoulder (deceptively short, given how this is cut)
Shoulder: 20 3/4 at the widest; this slopes into the sleeve.
Length (BOC at back): 24 1/4


----------



## gamma68

Anyone here want to outfit their Trad wife/gf/mistress?

Open to offers.



gamma68 said:


> *What does a Trad wife wear? A lovely Dongeal tweed jacket by Magee
> Made in Ireland
> Tagged UK12 (that's US size 10)*
> 
> Do you get grief at home when yet another package of Trad clothing arrives on your doorstep? Are you in the habit of hiding a new acquisition from your spouse, fearful of her reaction when she learns you picked up another (fill in the blank)?
> 
> Well, now's your chance to give her something _she'll_ love wearing.
> 
> You say your wife doesn't dig Trad? Then buy it for your Trad mistress.
> 
> Don't have one of those either? Then buy it for your Trad girlfriend.
> 
> What appears initially as a plain gray herringbone is anything but when viewed at close range. Wonderful hand-woven cloth by crofter D. Flood features flecks of berry, mustard, robin's egg blue, moss, chestnut and more (see photos).
> 
> Three-button front, three-button cuffs, fully lined, unvented.
> 
> Excellent condition with no holes, stains, snags, odors or other flaws. The right pocket is still basted shut, indicating that it may have never been worn.
> 
> *Asking $35 CONUS*, which is a steal for a mint-condition Donegel tweed.


----------



## WillBarrett

Coming tonight: royal Stewart tartan wool trousers and a pair of grey wool trousers with pheasant critters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA; International offers are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

As always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) RARE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from Harry Ballot of Princeton*

Although Harris tweed is one of the staple fabrics of the Ivy wardrobe it is surprisingly rarely used to make that other Ivy staple, the 3/2 sack..... and so I'm very pleased to offer this surprisingly rare 3/2 sack in Harris tweed from Harry Ballot of Princeton, one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age! The tweed of this lovely jacket is wonderful--a light smoke grey with vertical striping of russet and sky blue, in classic Harris style. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single center vent. It has theee button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with Harris tweed. It has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30





     

*2) MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed*

A grey herringbone Harris tweed jacket should be the backbone of every classic wardrobe, and this is a beautiful example, with Royal Blue flecks heathered into the herringbone --so if this is your size, grab it! A contemporary two button front jacket with very subtle darts, this lovely jacket was clearly Made in England, the telltale signs being the single button cuffs (which only appear on very traditional British tweeds) and the placement of the interior content label in the left-hand interior seam. This lovely jacket has a single center vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; it is quite possibly unworn. 
*
Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





  

*
3) WONDERFUL Comfortable Vintage Donegal tweed!*

This is a truly lovely jacket, ready to become a faithful companion on many long walks with the dogs, quick trips to the store, and everything in between! This is the type of casual tweed that you'd wish you could wear to the office as it's so comfortable, that your wife will claim to hate but secretly love, and that, in twenty years' time, you'll spend far more than it's worth on repairs as you just can't bear to see it go.

Made in Ireland, this is cut from a style of Donegal tweed that is now rarely seen; a roughwoven very broad herringbone, casually flecked with large tufts and knots of cream, slate blue, and stone grey. The colourway is also from the past, with the herringbone being a dark bark brown and petrol blue--utterly 1960s. The jacket itself has a lovely narrow lapel, three button cuffs, and a two buton front with darts--essential for a cloth this thick and roughewn. It is fully lined and has a single center vent.

This jacket does have a few minor issues--although in a tweed this rough these are truly patina rather than flaws. There's a small professional patch to the lining (possibly repairing a briar snag when Snipe went after a rabbit in Co. Sligo in 1968), and there's the very hint of a fray at the leading edge of the right-hand cuff--although this won't pose problems for at least five years. The buttons have wear and patina, and the jacket could use a dry-clean to freshen it up. As such, it's in Good/Very Good condition, and so is just $29, or offer.... a BARGAIN for a jacket you'll come to love and wear hundreds of times over the next few decades!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2) 
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 29 1/2







      

*4) FULL CANVAS Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Dark Navy Blazer from Ede & Ravenscroft of England, founded in 1689.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Ede & Ravenscroft, founded in 1689 and the premier robemakers in England, purveyors of robes to the academy and the judiciary, this beautiful, formal double-breasted blazer in dark navy is fully canvassed and fully lined. Complete with formal peak lapels, this jacket has pick stitching throughout. It also features finished four button cuffs and twin vents. It has three front buttons on the right, and two on the left; close inspection reveals that there was never a third on the left, but if this bothers youy, don't despair--the original spare button is included on the interior of the jacket.

This beautiful, formal jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $45, or offer.

*Tagged 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33





 :satisfied:   

*5) Classic Glen Plaid Jacket*

A lovely, classic black and grey glen plaid with absolutely BEAUTIFUL overchecking in forest green, golden wheat, russet, and sky blue, this is cut from wool that's so soft it feels like camelhair. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented; it appears that the vent has been professionally closed. It has three button cuffs; the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4





   

*6) CLASSIC Southwick for Paul Stuart flannel Navy Blazer*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely medium-weight flannel with a wonderful hand and drape this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has four button cuffs, and all of the buttons are hollow brass from Waterbury of Conn., the company that provided the buttons that adorned the uniforms of both Grant and Lee during the Civil War. This jacket is beautifully cut, as befits a Southwick made expressly for Paul Stuart, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and, apart from some minor wrinkling in the elbows, which will be eliminated by pressing, this is in excellent condition. 
*
Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Tagged 42 Tall. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32





    

*8) CLASSIC Barleycorn Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed in the relatively rare barleycorn pattern, with classic Harris vertical striping in russet, golden wheat, and sky blue. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect with tweeds. The jacket is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





    

*9) BEAUTIFUL English Cashmere Twill Blazer!*

Baron of Piccadilly used to be well-known for being the only store in Britain that routinely offered discounts of Barbour clothing. Not surprisingly, as well as being a Barbour stockist Baron also stocked many other wonderful items of clothing. This beautiful cashmere blazer is a good example. Likely dating from the early 1980s the cashmere of this jacket is seriously thick and soft, not the mall cashmere that's so widespread now. The cloth was loomed in Huddersfield, England, and is a wonderful twill weave.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting and beautifully narrow lapels this has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in England. It carries the classic Baron label. It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just

$40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--this is a steal for an English cashmere blazer of this quality!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30





    

*10) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth Tweed. Horn buttons!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely houndstooth cloth in slate and cream with a dark red windowpane overcheck this lovely jacket by Southwick is half-canvassed and fully lined. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has a single center vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Made in the USA, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

just $35, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/5





     

[B11) Basketweave Tweed with Patch Pockets![/B]

A lovely, sturdy tweed in a heathery grey and cream basketweave with lovely subtle chestnut brown accents, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It features two patch pockets with flaps; these are surrounded by lapped seams. It has a single center vent and four button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from H.A. & E. Smith of Bermuda!*

H.A. & E. Smith was established on Bermuda in 1889. Together with Trimingham's and The English Sports Shop it was the third main upscale clothing store on Bermuda, boasting at one time that it had the widest selection of cashmere sweaters anywhere in the Western hemisphere.

Smith's closed in 2001, but you can still find examples of its wares that show clearly why it so famous for the quality of its clothing--and this Harris Tweed jacket is one example.

Made in England for Smith's, this jacket is cut from an absolutely beautiful and extremely rare bold plaid Harris Tweed in a wonderful medly of autumnal brackens, russets, chestnut browns and dark moss green. Cut as a contemporary two button front jacket it has subtle darts and the utterly correct and traditional British single button cuff. The buttons are, of course, metal shanked and leather covered football buttons. This has a single center vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It also carries the classic 1960s label announcing that this is "All Wool" and "Made in England" , as well as the classic Harris Tweed orb label and a wonderful vintage Smith's label.

I'm conservative in rating vintage items, so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--and is absolutely beautiful!

*Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30









   

*13) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2





     

*14) LANGROCK 3/2 sack Lightweight Navy Blazer*

Langrock was THE purveyor of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and near the end of its life was running adverts announcing that it was the only store in America that still exclusively focused on the Ivy Look.

This is a classic Langrock jacket. Perfect for the summer or the warmer days of Spring and Fall this is cut from a lightweight wool. It is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has a very small smudge on the hem at the front, which wil likely come out with dry cleaning, but as such this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $29, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*15) WONDERFUL Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket, Made in England for Archie Brown, Bermuda*

Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned retailer at a very good price indeed! *Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2







      


*
16) Brooks Brothers Heathery Herringbone Jacket*

At first sight this presents as a dark grey herringbone jacket, but closer inspection shows that this is cut from a miniature herringbone in charcoal grey and brown with moss greens and sky blues heathered in for a lovely complex and beautiful cloth. This is a contemporary two button models with subtle darts; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



     

*17) MTM Guncheck Jacket by Coriolan of Paris*

Located in Paris 6 Coriolan of Paris have been tailors for half a century. This lovely jacket was made on the premises in Paris, and shows the English influence on Coriolan's tailoring. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from cloth in a guncheck pattern that's a mixture of russets, taupes, and moss greens. It has an English three button front, twin vents, and finished four button cuffs. This retains its full set of spare buttons. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





   

*18) HAND TAILORED Hickey Freeman American Hacking jacket
*
This is a truly beautiful jacket! Hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman, this is the "Edwards" model which is cut as an American Hacking Jacket; it has the three button front of a standard English hacking jacket, but the top button is rolled over, Ivy-style. It is darted, as is correct for an English hacking jacket, and has twin vents. It also has four button cuffs. It is fully lined in Hickey Freeman's signature lining, and it is also fully canvassed.

The tweed itself is lovely; a dark autumnal medley of burnished chestnut, peat black, and bark brown in a classic glen plaid pattern. It was Union Made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $35, or offer--a bargain for a jacket hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman!

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



     

*19) WONDERFUL! Classic 3/2 sack in grey herringbone tweed with overchecking by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton*

H. Freeman is one of the great classic American clothiers, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five bastions of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and so a jacket that carries the labels of both has impeccable tradly provenance!

And this jacket fully lives up to its heritage. At first sight this presents as a classic herringbone tweed, but closer inspection reveals that this has a very subtle overchecking in turquoise, burn orange, and sepia brown, making this a truly beautiful tweed. It is cut as a classic American 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also features a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders. It has four button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4





    

*20) Classic Barleycorn Harris Tweed *

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn Harris tweed in brown and cream this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that go so well with Harris Tweed. This has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling from storage is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31





   

*21) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*22) WONDERFUL Vintage Plaid 3/2 sack from Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely wonderful, simply packed with all of the features that you'd want in an Ivy jacket! The cloth that this is cut from is absolutely lovely, being a bolder Glen Plaid with overchecking in shades of russet and forest green. The cut does full justice to the beauty of the cloth, being a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is fully canvassed and half lined. It features lapped seams along the arms and across the shoulders, as well as down the centre back; this seam culminates in a hook vent. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label, and was Union Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (as I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, and this has a very small and very faded blemish on one cuff, as shown!) and a bargain at just $25

*Tagged 41 (vintage), measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2







     

*
23) Trimingham's of Bermuda Classic LIGHTWEIGHT Navy Blazer*

Trimingham's of Bermuda was founded in 1842, and closed in 2005. It was Bermuda's most famous and upscale store, and was a firm favourite among the Ivy set that vacationed in Bermuda or took cruises that stopped off there. Like The English Sports Shop of Bermuda it specialized in traditional British and Ivy clothing, and this blazer is a lovely example of its wares. Cut from a very lightweight cloth that's a wool-poly blend--although this just feels like very lightweight wool to the touch--this is a standard two button front jacket with darting and a centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and carries Trimingham's signature brass "ship" buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is in excellent condition except for a small strip of residue on the shoulder from where some fool attached a strip of masking tape to use as a price-tag! This will readily come out with dry-cleaning, however. 
*
This is a true bargain at just $22.

Tagged 40L. Measures: 
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31



   

*24) GORGEOUS Classic Forest Green 3/2 sack flannel blazer by Corbin*

The forest green 3/2 sack blazer is a true Ivy classic, and one that is rarely seen anymore--which is why I'm so pleased to be able to offer this one today! Cut from a wonderful lighter midweight flannel this beautiful jacket is packed with all of the Tradly desiderata. It has a lovely lapel roll, flapped patch pockets, and a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are Corbin's own signature buttons, and so are original to the jacket. It has very natural shoulders--Corbin, after all, are so proud of their natural shoulders that they had a "Natural Shoulder" line of pants!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA by one of the great Trad clothiers, and, apart from a slight mark in the lining, as shown, is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a truly rare classic, and so is a bargain at just $35 or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



      

*
25) GORGEOUS Double-Breasted Blazer by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lighter-weight light navy wool cloth that's perfect for wearing in the warmer days of Spring and Summer this lovely double-breasted blazer by Corbin has a 6 - 1 front button configuration and classic peak lapels. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs--all of the buttosn are Corbin's signature buttons, and are original to the jacket. This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would be perfect for garden parties or for your nephew's graduation from Princeton! This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, of the the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age in Princeton.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*26) LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8





     

*27) GORGEOUS Brown Flecked Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is absolutely beautful! Cut from a rich dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed that's flecked throughout with the colours of a Scottish countryside--moss green, rosehip orange, gorse yellow, loch blue, berry red--this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are a wonderful complement to Harris Tweed... and these are a lovely shade of burnished chestnut.

This lovely jacket was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 7/8





   

*28) PURE SILK Armani Jacket. MADE IN ITALY!*

Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at

just $29, or offer--likely around 1/25th of what it cost new!

*Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2



     

*29) LOVELY Bespoke Jacket--smaller size, surgeons' cuffs.*

This is a lovely bespoke jacket! Cut from a beautiful dark petrol blue midweight wool cloth this is a contemporary two-button front model with darting for shape. It has twin vents, a signature lining designed to match the lovely colour of the jacket, and two-button cuffs--these are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has a lovely narrow lapel. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4





     

*30) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

A lovely classic Harris Tweed jacket in cream, brown and grey basketweave, this is a two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features clasic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. It has a small blemish in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $24, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*32) NWT Swedish Double Breasted Blazer. Buttons by Sporrongs of Sweden!*

A lovely classic navy double-breasted blazer cut from mid-weight wool this features a 6 by 2 front closure, peak lapels, and a twin vent. The brass buttons are made by Sporrongs of Sweden, a company that has been making medals, insignia, and small metal items such as buttons since the C17th, and which currently hols the Royal Warrant to supply these items to the King of Sweden. This jacket lacks sleeve buttons. It is fully lined, and NWT--hence it is in excellent condition. It was Made in Sweden.
*
Asking just $27

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



       

*34) Bespoke Grey Blazer--ideal for summer!*

While this is possibly (likely) an orphan jacket, this is both sufficiently light-coloured and sufficiently solid-coloured that it could do very well as a summer blazer with the addition of blonde horn buttons... and given that I am asking *merely $20 *for this, shipped in the USA, this could be a very nice jacket indeed for minimal cost!

Union Made in the USA in 2006 this is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single enter vent. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. This is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and cut from a lovely lighter-weight cool, making this ideal for conversion to a summer blazer. It is twin vented and features an abundance of pick stitching in the lining, on the lapels, and around the external pockets.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC07939_zps2ptxp8zy.jpg.html



  

*
35) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers Vintage 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from wonderfully luxurious heavier medium-weight flannel cloth in classic dark navy blue, this blazer is a true GRAIL item--a Brooks Brothers flannel navy blazer with a 3/2 lapel roll! Although this has the traditional 3/2 lapel roll note that this is not a sack jacket, for it features subtle darts. The reason for this Brooks anomaly simple--this blazer was made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, which was aimed at younger men just starting their relationship with Brooks Brothers (hence, "Brooksgate" being the gateway to Brooks Brothers). Since younger men (at least when this jacket was made..) have not yet acquired the girth that might be needed to make a sack fit well without needing side seam alterations to taper it this jacket is darted for a sleeker fit.... although the 3/2 lapel is still present to introduce the Brooksgate customers to its elegance.

In addition to have a 3/2 lapel--with, here, a beautiful roll--this blazer also has the classic two button cuffs, and the highly desirable flapped patch pockets. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" buttons (no longer produced) and so are original to this jacket. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer, for this wonderful jacket!

Tagged (vintage) 41L. Measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

*36) GRAIL!! Langrock Navy Blazer*

Together with Norman Hilton and Chipp Langrock of Princeton was primarily responsible for both developing and popularizing the "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style", and near the end of its life Langrock continued to run adverts proudly boasting that it was the ONLY remaining store in American that truly exemplified the American Look, by which it meant Ivy Style. So famous is Langrock that even its labels are becoming collectible, and so I'm very pleased to offer this wonderful classic navy blazer from the mothership of Ivy Style.

This blazer is also unusual, in that it is not a 3/2 sack, but instead a two button contemporary model with darting. It is cut from a lovely navy hopsack cloth--which turns out to be a blend of wool and polyester. This is not that surprising, though, since the polyester of the 1960s and early 1970s was NOT the polyester of today, but was woven so that it came very, very close to feeling just like wool--you wouldn't be able to tell that this was a blended fabric unless you knew. This jacket has a single center vent, is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has very natural shoulders, and red piping around the perimeter of the lining for added flair. It also features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, as well as heraldic buttons that were made by Waterbury of Conn.--a company founded in 1812 and the premier suppliers of stamped brass buttons in the United States. When Grant met Lee at the Appomattox Courthouse, both men were wearing Waterbury buttons on their uniforms!

*This jacket is in excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers short sleeve madras shirt--excellent condition, little wear
Size XL
Made in India

$23 conus



















Ben Silver white chinos, pleated--excellent condition, minimal wear
Made in USA
36 waist; 30 inseam

$36 conus


----------



## cellochris

Tweedy, PM'd you but your mailbox is full. Sent you PP payment for

3) WONDERFUL Comfortable Vintage Donegal tweed!
Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## TweedyDon

Inbox cleared--let the deluge begin!


----------



## WillBarrett

Teo great pair of GTH pants tonight.

First a pair of grey wool trousers with embroidered pheasants. Might even call these flannels as I sure would only wear them in fall and winter. USA made.

Measurements are 

Waist - 18"
Inseam - 33" with 3" underneath.

Three very small holes as noted.

Asking $30 or offer.




Next is a pair of wool tartan trousers. 
Waist is 17"
Inseam is 31" with 1.75" cuffs.

No labels but at killer pair of pants with some flaws. I'll point them out and offer them for $20 as I'm sure much of this could be repurposed. Make me an offer - going to be flexible.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*U.S. NAVY PEACOAT
Produced during WWII
Possibly New Old Stock*

Here's a great item of vintage Americana that does not appear to have ever been issued. There are no signs of wear and no interior stenciling, which may indicate this U.S. Navy peacoat, dating from World War II, is new old stock.

Excellent vintage condition with no stains, missing buttons, fraying, torn lining or foul odors. There is some light moth tracking in a few spots (seen only on very close inspection) but absolutely no holes. Tracking is to be expected and is very common in pea coats of this vintage.

Features a 10-button front (eight fouled anchor buttons showing when buttoned), a robust and smooth Kersey wool shell in deep midnight blue, exterior hand-warmer pockets lined in light tan corduroy (a feature discontinued in 1967), an intact 'NAVAL CLOTHING FACTORY' label (which dates it within World War II), throat latch with both buttons, two interior pockets, and an intact hanger loop.

Today's USN-issue peacoats are made of Melton wool, which is not as water or wind-repellent as the Kersey wool on this vintage coat. To compensate, today's coats include an insulated inner lining. There is really no comparison between today's coats and the vintage coats.

This coat is a smaller size and meant to be close-fitting. It would suit smaller Trads.

Measurements (taken with garment fully buttoned and lying flat)
Shoulders: 18"
Pit-to-pit: 18"
Sleeve from shoulder seam: 24"
Length from top of collar: 30.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HATS! Vintage Crusher, Harris & Donegal tweeds, Lock & Co, Stalking Hats!*

*I have a whole slew of wonderful classic hats to pass on today, including Harris & Donegal tweed hats and caps, a vintage glengarry, a wonderful stalking hat by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!]*

1) CLASSIC Irish Donegal tweed walking hat. This is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with berry red, pumpkin orange, gorse yellow, and Eske river blue. This was Made in Ireland, and is in excellent condition. Interior circumference measures 23 1/4. Asking just $20





 

2) Harris Tweed Cap, lined in Goretex! Size M. Caps made from Harris tweed have been a menswear classic staple for well over a century and a half, and this is a lovely contemporary example. Made from grey and black Harris Tweed in a classic shepherd's check this is lined in Goretex for additional rain protection. It features a classic snap-down visor, and is in excellent condition. Size Medium. 22" interior circumference. Just $20



  

3) Classic Snap-brim Irish flat cap, by Hanna Hats of Ireland. Made in Ireland from Donegal tweed in the traditional pepper and salt pattern and colourway. Excellent condition. Size S; measures c. 21" interior circumference. Asking just $18.



  

4) Vintage Crusher Cap. I believe that this type of crusher was issued to trolley conductors in Trenton, NJ, back when Trenton had a functioning trolley system--but I might be mistaken here. Independently of its original use, this is a lovely example of a vintage crusher cap with a plastic visor and an interior leather sweatband. The hat has some minor marking to the underside of the visor, and could do with a good dusting, but is overall in Very Good condition. Measures 22 1/2" in the interior circumference.
Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in the USA.



  

5) Classic Snap-brim Irish flat cap, by Hanna Hats of Ireland. Made in Ireland from Donegal tweed in a beautiful broad herringbone pattern in classic grey, flecked through with berry red, sky blue, moss green, and the burnt orange of autumn bracken--the colours of the Irish countryside! Excellent condition. Size XXL; measures c. 23 1/2" interior circumference. Asking just $20.



  

6) Beautiful Donegal tweed walking hat, in blackwatch colouring. Made in Ireland, this is a beautiful and rare walking hat! In excellent condition. Size S. Interior circumference 22 1/4. Asking just $18



 

7) Dobbs of Fifth Avenue patchwork tweed cap. made in the USA; size 7 1/4". (Circumference c. 22 3/4"). Some minor discolouration to the hatband, hence Very Good condition, and so just $14



 

8) VINTAGE Glengarry cap--with optional peak! At first, this presents as a standard military-drab Glengarry. However, it's arranged so that it can easily covert to a peaked cap. This is the first hat I've seen like this, and I've love any information that anyone might have concerning what the insignia is (Swiss ARmy?), what this style of hat is called, and what vintage it might be. (I believe that it might be Second War issue; if not, likely no later than 1950s.) It's in very Good/Excellent condition, is a size 59--and a steal at just $18





   

9) Traditional Irish walking hat, by Hanna Hats of Ireland. Made in Ireland from Donegal tweed in the traditional pepper and salt pattern and colourway. This was originally sold by Cable Car Clothiers of San Francisco, the very upscale traditional clothing store. Excellent condition. Size 7 3/8; measures c. 22 1/2" interior circumference. Asking just $20



   

10) VINTAGE LL Bean fur hat. This carries the desirable script signature that denotes Bean at its height. This is in excellent condition, but I do not believe that it's real fur! Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior circumference 23 1/4. Asking just $16



 

11) Harris Tweed newsboy cap. Absolutely beautiful, this is a truly classic cap in a lovely and rare barleycorn Harris tweed in shades of moss and sepia. This features a snap bill, and is in excellent condition, with the exception of a former owner's name inside. This was Made in England. Size XL; this measures c. 23 1/4". Asking just $19



     

12) Vintage Millar's of Ireland Tweed walking hat. Lovely vintage label! Made in Ireland. Very Good condition. Asking just $16 Interior: 22 5/8.





13) Pendleton tartan cap. Made in the USA. Interior: 22. very Good condition. Asking just $10



  

14) Classic Harris Tweed Cap in blue-grey slate herringbone. Very recent, this is in excellent condition. Made in Great Britain. Size 7. Asking just $18





 

15) Scottish tweed Country hat. Made by Jack Gelfer in Strathclyde, Scotland. Very Good/Excellent condition. Interior: 22 1/4. Asking just $15



  

16) WONDERFUL! A classic and rare Stalking hat. The interior liner label is all but destroyed, but close examination shows that this was made by Lock & Co of London for Brooks Brothers. The exterior shell is in excellent condition; the only damage is to the interior label, and this could easily be repaired. This is thus in overall Very Good condition. Interior: 23. Asking just $18



   

17) WONDERFUL (and likely unworn) Stalking Hat from Harrods of London!

This is beautiful--a classic British Stalking hat in a classic guncheck pattern, sold by Harrods of London!
Until it was purchased by el Fayad, Harrods was known as THE upper-class department store in London, eclipsing its closest rival Fortnum and Mason by sheer size. The reign of Fayed saw a decline in Harrods' social fortunes as the interior of the building was subject to his rather.... un-British taste, although the quality of the goods that it sold remained unaffected. Harrods was sold to the state of Qatar in 2015 for a reported $1.5 BILLION, and its social status has improved dramatically.

But none of that has any bearing on this lovely hat, which was Made in Great Britain from pure new wool, and which is in absolutely excellent condition--it is possibly unworn. It is tagged size (UK) 7 1/8 (EU 58), which is a US 7 1/4.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## WillBarrett

Skinny pants alert! Both pair likely Cam from same owner - happy to combine if you want both.

First - Bill's M3 in 32 waist. 32" inseam with an extra 2.5" underneath. USA Made and still in great shape. Asking $30 or offer. 


Next is an older pair of USA Made BB cords. Tan and flat front. 16.5" across and 31.5" inseam (2" extra). Classic and in fantastic shape. Sturdy! Asking $30 or offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*US Navy peacoats. One WWII Era!*

*I have two WONDERFUL US Navy peacoats to pass on today--one of which was likely worn in World War Two!*

As always, I offer* FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING* in the United States; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
1) Pre-1945 US Navy Peacoat! LIKELY WORN IN WORLD WAR TWO!*

This is a wonderful piece of wearable history! This classic United States Navy peacoat was made before 1945--the interior label was discontinued at the end of the Second World War, and so this coat likely saw action in naval warfare.

As this is an older coat it is made from the extremely desirable kersey wool--thick, dense, and much warmer than the Melton wool used in current issue peacoats. (The use of kersey wool was discontinued in 1980 and Melton wool was used instead, which necessitated the introduction of quilted linings to maintain the warmth.) As this is an older coat is is also midnight blue rather than black, and it features a double row of five buttons (rather than the current 8) with the top two concealed under the oversized collar.

This coat also features its original throat latch, designed to keep the collar up to provide protection against the bitter Atlantic winds while on watch--the original owner of this coat almost certainly used this feature while on wartime duty. he also no doubt was glad of the fact that this coat can button in either the male or female direction--a feature designed to allow seamen to button their coats so that they would provide maximum protection from the wind. (You simply buttoned the coat so that the buttons were on the a\side away from the wind, thus eliminating any front opening for the wind to enter.) This feature was discontinued in 1967.

The buttons on this coat are the classic "fouled anchor" Navy buttons; this naval insignia also appears on the three smaller buttons (all intact) that hold the throat latch in place. This coat has the two deep slash front handwarmer pockets lined in dark brown corduroy; these are in excellent condition, inside and out. It also has the name of the original owner stamped (by the Navy) on the lining, indicating that this is an actual issue coat.

Despite its age this coat is utterly wearable, and in absolutely excellent condition, with two minor blemishes: It has *tiny* moth nibble by the lowest buttons (this can't be found unless you're looking for it) and a tiny nibble on the tip of the collar.

This is THE peacoat that you want! And since these are literally not being made anymore--and simply cannot be made with the history and stories of this particular coat--if this is your size, grab it! You'll be wearing a coat that quite possibly was worn while watching a U-Boat sink, that saved its owner from frostbite on Four Bells watch on Atlantic convoy duty, or that was worn while watching German destroyers burn off the coast of Normandy.....

*Asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2 (Early peacoats were very fitted!)
Sleeve: 23 3/4
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2 (from the nape); 27 3/4 (from the bottom of the oversized collar)









       

*2) Contemporary US Navy peacoat*

Contractor: Major Coat Co.

The United States Navy peacoat is an iconic clothing item, and, as a result, it has been widely copied with varying degrees of success. But if you want a peacoat, you should secure an authentic US Navy peacoat, both for their authenticity and because all of their features are guided by function, not fashion.

This is an authentic US Navy peacoat. It was made by the Naval contractor The Major Clothing Co. and dates from 1983. Despite its age, this is in absolutely excellent condition--a true testament to the quality and longevity of these coats. (Although I suspect that this one hasn't been worn very much!) This coat is all melton wool--far superior to the wool/other fibres blends that are common--and is wonderfully warm and breatheable. It is double-breasted for additional warmth, and buttons in the male direction. (The Navy discontinued unisex buttoning--used depending on the direction of the wind--in 1965.) All of the buttons are the correct Navy anchor issue. As with all Navy peacoats this has a classic oversize collar that can be put up and fastened up to protect against the wind while on watch topside. This coat has a single centre hook vent. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front. It is half-lined, and retains its original spare button in the interior. This was, of course, Made in the USA.
*
Asking just $49, boxed and shipped in the USA. OFFERS WELCOME!

This is tagged 38S and measures appropriately.*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length from top of oversize collar: 30 1/2
Length from bottom of oversize collar: 28


----------



## TweedyDon

*A lovely USAAF scarf, that would be the perfect match for your B3! 11 3/4" by 68". Excellent condition. Unknown fabric. Just $17, or offer, shipped in the USA.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS--and OFFERS VERY WELCOME!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*: International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*37) GRAIL! Pure Cashmere 3/2 sack from Chipp!*

Chipp needs no introduction here--they were one of the best tailors in New York (JFK was one of their clients), and THE Ivy Style tailor, being responsible for inventing the Ivy GTH staple of embroidered trousers.

Chipp's products are invariably absolutely first rate, and this beautiful cashmere 3/2 sack is no exception. Cut from pure cashmere--and not the thin mall stuff that's so common nowadays, but the wonderfully rich and soft cashmere that earned this cloth its reputation--in a lovely tan and cream bareleycorn weave, this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back. It features two button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in New York. It does have one small issue; the jetted pockets have started to sag slightly on the leading edge, as can be seen in the pictures. This could be rectified either by pressing, or, perhaps, by pressing and then basting shut to retain their shape. This is a common problem with jetted pockets, especially in fabrics such as cashmere, but because of this this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at *just $35, or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31







     

*38) MUSEUM QUALITY! Dartmouth College 3/2 sack Reunion jacket, Class of '56.*

I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.

This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.

Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.

Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.

Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32







    

*39) BEAUTIFUL Shepherd's Check Jacket from Nick Hilton of Princeton*

Nick Hilton is carrying on the tradition of Norman Hilton, and is now the only trad. clothiers left in Princeton with a connection to the Big Five clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely wool cloth with a wonderful hand and drape, this jacket is a lovely small shephard's check tweed in chestnut, moss, and tan. It is a three button front jacket with the hint of a lapel roll, subtle darts and two front flapped pockets. It has four button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It features twin vents. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA for this beautiful jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32





     

*40) ELEGANT Made in Italy Black and Grey Plaid Jacket*

This is a beautifully elegant jacket! Made in Italy, this is cut from pure virgin wool with a lovely and sophisticated plaid in greys and blacks. The jacket is a rare two button sack; it features jetted pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The shoudlers are more padded than American jackets, in the Continental style. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 50R (US 40R), this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30





    

*41) BEAUTIFUL Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket*

This is wonderful! Cut from genuine Donegal tweed in a classic dark brown herringbone flecked throughout with scarlet, moss green, and sky blue, the tweed of this beautiful jacket is like evening clouds over a peat bog at dusk on a November late afternoon, with the peat fire and Irish tea waiting in the cottage.

Cut as a classic Irish three button hacking jacket with subtle darting, this has twin vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features complementary metal-shanked buttons is burnished chestnut. It was, of course, Made in Ireland, and apart from the start of some minor sag to the interior pockets is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





      

*42) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Spring! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin, this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket.
*
Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





   

*
43) S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*

A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8





    

*47) LOVELY Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Tweed. PERFECT FOR SPRING!*

This is a truly lovely tweed! made for Brooks Brothers' vintage "Brooksgate" line-aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature lines--this is a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue. This jacket would be perfect for the cooler days of Sping! It is a contemporary two buton model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





   

* 48) ICONIC Thinsulate Lined Tweed Jacket by LL Bean. SOLID LODEN GREEN!*

SInce its founding in 1912 LL Bean has produced some iconic items of clothing. The most famous of these is likely the Maine Hunting Shoe, but this is closely followed by its saddle shoulder shetland sweaters, its Flying Tigers leather jackets, its Field jackets... and its Thinsulate lined tweed jackets, of which this is another wonderful example.

Cut from lovely thick heavyweight tweed (100% wool) in Loden green, this beautiful jacket has been designed to be utterly functional--as well as extremely stylish. Cut with a three button front and subtle darts, this beautiful jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets. It also has a fully functional throat latch to keep out the wind, and two deep interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It is unvented, as befits its status as jacket/outerwear, and is warmly lined in quilted Thinsulate.

This beautiful jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31







     

*49) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in flecked grey herringbone*

A beautiful, recent Harris tweed in classic grey herringbone that's flecked with moss green, sky blue, butter yellow, and pumpkin orange, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It is likely unworn--the two front pockets are still basted shut, and there si the remnants of the basting thread at the vent! ! It is fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all of the buttons are rich burnished chestnut and metal shanked. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer.

*Tagged 46L. Measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/4







    

*50) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey and chestnut brown herringbone.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed jacket in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*51) WONDERFUL Classic Harris Tweed with Patch Pockets from PBM, sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

PMB--Pincus Bros Maxwell--was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia, hence the Liberty Bell on their labels. This jacket was made by PBM for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.

Pennington found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Made from a beautiful and increasingly rare basketweave in shades of grey, cream, and brown Harris Tweed cloth this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front with darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are a lovely light chestnut leather, with meta shanks, as is proper for Harris Tweed. This jacket also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It was, of course, Made in the USA--in Philadelphia!--and it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 17 3/4
Length: 30







     

*52) Lovely Brooks Brothers Jacket in Silk-Wool Blend with overchecking*

This is a lovely recent jacket from Brooks Brothers! Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a silk-wool blend in a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn weave with subtle overchecking in seafoam green, blue, berry red, and burnt orange. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center rear vent. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition except for a small ink mark on the lining under the interior pocket, as shown. This is a bargain at

just $32, or offer.

*Tagged 45L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 32







      

*53) RARE Vintage Cashmere Two Button Sack Jacket *

This is absolutely lovely! This jacket was sold by Hess's Department store of Allentown, Pa.. Hess's was one of the great American stores, being founded in 1897 and having several notable firsts. It was, for example, the first Department store to sell pure gold over the counter in 1974 when the sale of bullion was legalized, and the first store to carry the controversial "monokini"--a bikini without the top. They failed to sell even one. Hess is also known for its HUGE sign--the largest store sign outside New York City at the time--which weighed 8 tons and was 45 feet tall. Hess's acquired its name in 1968--when it changed from Hess Brothers--and so given this, the Union label, and the narrow lapels, this jacket was likely made in 1968 or 1969.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere, and not the thin mall stuff that's so common today, but the thick and luxurious cashmere of the 1960s that established this cloth as a true luxury item. The colourway and patterning of this jacket are beautifully late 1960s, being a mix of old gold and black with iridescent green thread woven throughout--although the effect is more conservative and classic than this description indicates!

Cut as a rare two button sack this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features slanted hacking pockets and a twin vent, as well as two button cuffs. It features lovely late 1960s "down notch" narrow lapels! It has all of its original buttons intact, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--only because I am conservative in rating vintage pieces. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer, for a lovely and rare cashmere two button sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





     

*54) CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed is a wonderful basketweave in autumnal and winter browns, creams, and peat blacks! Cut as a contemporary two button model this is darted, half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, and this was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from some slight rumpling from storage, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is

just $20, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*55) Vintage 1960s 3/2 sack Jacket*

This is a lovely classic vintage 3/2 sack from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! Cut from a quintessentially 1960s dark green and brown wool cloth with vertical striping this has lovely narrow lapels and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It is half canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at

just $25, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
56) GRAIL! VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*

Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.

Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.

By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.

A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.

THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!

The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at

just* $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





         

*
57) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at

just *$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





     

*59) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.

*Just $24, or offer.

Tagged 40S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29





     

*60) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at

just $22, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*61) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at

just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*62) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.

This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4





   

*63) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4





    

*64) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 24 3/4





    

*65) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*66) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*

At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $25, or offer.

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Price Drops--OFFERS WELCOME!*

*67) GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed Jacket, woven by R. Sweeney, weaver, for Magee--and sold by Standun of Coonemara!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Magee of Ireland, the premier suppliers of Donegal tweed jackets, this jacket is cut from Donegal tweed that was personally handwoven by Mr. R. Sweeney of Co. Donegal using a foot-powered wooden handloom. This technique guarantees that no yard of multicolored tweed is the same as any other... and so this is the only jacket with this precise patterning anywhere!

The tweed that this is cut from is absolutely gorgeous. A wonderfully rich and deep turquoise blue herringbone base flecked through with berry red, gorse yellow, forest green, slate grey and cornflower yellow this is traditional Donegal tweed at its absolute finest. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting and two button cuffs. It is fully lined in Magee's signature lining, half-canvassed, and features twin vents. It was, of course, Made in ireland--made in Co. Donegal, in fact!--and was made expressly for Standun's department store.... Founded in 1946, and known as "the home of the Aran sweater", as well as all traditional Irish clothing.

This is a truly wonderful jacket with a lovely heritage in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a steal at just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 48R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2









      

*68) A TRAD CLASSIC! *

Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 tweed sack.

This is wonderful--an utterly classic 3/2 tweed sack jacket in grey and cream herringbone, with flapped patch pockets! This jacket has a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It also has a single center vent, and the center seam down the back is lapped. This jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2





   

*69) ANOTHER TRAD CLASSIC! *

This is lovely--an utterly classic 3/2 tweed sack jacket in chestnut brown and black herringbone, with flapped patch pockets! This jacket has a beautifully fluid lapel roll, and two button cuffs. It also has a single center vent, and the center seam down the back is lapped. This jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. There is no maker listed, but this jacket was clearly Made in the USA.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





  

*70) Lovely Canali Guncheck! *

Made it Italy--of course--this beautiful Canali is cut from Italian woolen cloth in a classic guncheck pattern; a black and tan base with overchecking in burnished chestnut and bark brown. The cloth is a lighter mid-weight cloth, which would be perfect for transitioning to the warmer days of Spring! The jacket is a standard two button model with darting; it has two button cuffs and padded British Military shoulders. It is half-canvassed, fully lined in bemberg, and (apart from a small ink stain in the lining, the result of a Mont Blanc accident) in excellent condition!

This jacket was originally sold by Garmany of New York, a very upscale and very traditional clothier--they offer not merely clothes, but etiquette advice on their 'blog, a small movie theatre for children, free shoe-shines, and, of course, on-site tailoring. This is retail the way it should be! 

*Asking just $39, or offer.

Tagged EU 52R (US 42R). Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



          
*
71) Hand Tailored 3/2 sack Tweed Jacket for The English Shop of Princeton.*

The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers located in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--its closest competitors were Langrock and Hilton--and this lovely jacket shows why. Hand-tailored, this is a classic 3/2 sack tweed with a lovely lapel roll. The cloth is wonderful--a complex broken bone herringbone with vertical striping in chestnut brown and sky blue. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was almost certainly made in the USA.

It does have a small ink stain on the lining by the left-hand pocket; this gives it a rather professorial character, but because of this it is only in Very Good condition, and so is just $35, or offer... a bargain for a Hand Tailored 3/2 sack tweed from The English Shop!

*Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*72) Hand Tailored Double-Breasted jacket cut from Scottish wool, by Maiwo Yang & Co., Hong Kong. *

Maiwo Yang & Co have been prominently featured in the memoirs and histories by the essayist Franciso A. Cruz, since they employed his father after the family's escape from Communist China. This jacket is a lovely example of the firm's work. First, it is cut from Scottish wool--this is clearly stamped on the edge of the bolt from which the back of this jacket was cut, and is visible as the lining has been left unfinished to conform this. (I can have the lining sewn shut if desired before shipping.) The patterning and colourway of the cloth are lovely; the cloth is a very dark, dark navy birdseye with lighter blue accents heathered in, with a very subtle red overcheck.

The jacket is cut as a double-breasted jacket with six brass buttons, all of which are functional; it has two button cuffs. It features two front hacking pockets, and it is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It comes complete with all of its original spare buttons attached to the interior.
*
This jacket is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $40, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29







    

*73) VERY SMALL Hand Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Shaffer's (Di Martino's) of Trenton.*

Diego DiMartino opened his tailoring shop in Trenton, NJ in 1943, and quickly established himself as one of the premier tailors to New Jersey's academic and political elite. back then, Trenton--and not Princeton--was the place to have your clothes made, a situation that didn't change until the civil unrest of the late 1960s. (Indeed, until the the early 1960s people in Princeton aspired to live in Trenton--a situation that has now reversed!) Shaffer's survived the unrest, and are still going strong under the direction of Pasquale DiMartino, Diego's nephew--although they left Trenton in 2006 and now operate their tailoring firm in nearby Lawrenceville.

This lovely tweed shows just why Shaffer's has continued in business for almost 75 years, and is still going strong. Cut from a heavyweight twill tweed in dark moss green and cream this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with flapped patch pockets and a lovely lapel roll. It is fully canvassed and half-lined; the lining is a lovely green, complementary to the tweed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA; in fact, it was hand-tailored in Trenton! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a wonderful bargain at just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest:19 
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder:16 3/4
Length: 26



   

*75) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey herringbone tweed is a classic wardrobe staple, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it--as the best version of this classic is that which is made from Harris Tweed!

Cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and is half-lined. All of the buttons are leather covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!--and was made in the USA. 
*
Asking just $32

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



    

*76) J. Peterman Travel Blazer.*

J. Peterman was started in 1987 by John Peterman, who had once played baseball for the Pittsburgh Pirates. The brand was intended to take the place of Banana Republic, which had just been purchased by The Gap and which Peterman (correctly) foresaw would soon lose its way. To this end Peterman specialized in offering well-made clothing that reproduced iconic items of clothing, items that had romantic associations, or items that had appeared in popular films, all of which were advertised with background stories and the occasional hyperbole about their likelihood to make the wearer more attractive and successful.

This marketing approach was successful, but led to the company being mocked on the TV show Seinfeld, with Elaine's boss being the "world traveler and bon vinant" J. Peterman. As a trivial aside, the actor who played J. Peterman on Seinfeld was hired by the company to play an investor in its TV commercials, and became a member of their Board of Directors.

(J. Peterman is still going strong, and the hyperbole on their website is as overblown as always.... And, please, do NOT wear a kilt as they portray kilt-wearing, which reduces the pictured garment to a skirt! Men's kilts should be at least 1" above the knee, more if hiking.)

No doubt this blazer was described in glowing terms when it was first marketed. And it's certainly a very nice garment indeed, being cut from lighter-weight wool, with flapped patch pockets, darting, and a contemporary two button front. It is also fully lined, has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

It has a small smudge on one sleeve--which is very inconspicuous, and which I only just noticed after examining the jacket carefully several times--and this will come out with the first dry clean. Given this, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and *a bargain at just $32, or offer.

Tagged 44L--which is far too large! Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



       

*
78) BEAUTIFUL dark Navy Blazer in Loro Piana Camelhair!*

This is gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully luxurious dark navy worsted camelhair cloth by Loro Piana of Italy this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It is in excellent condition. It was made in the USA.
*
Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 38R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*79) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket by Coat Tails.*

The grey herringbone Harris tweed is the staple of any classic wardrobe, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it! Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-clad, metal shanked "football" buttons that go so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, but this will be fixed with its first dry-clean or press--or steam! As such, this is in Very Good condition--which will be excellent condition after a dry clean--and so is a bargain at just $30, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



    

*80) Navy and Black Guncheck by Lauren. Made in Canada.*

The perfect jacket to transition from Winter into Spring, this is a lovely dark lighter-midweight guncheck jacket from Lauren, with a dark navy blue and black base and overchecking in Royal blue and russet brown. This is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It has a single center vent, is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It was Union made in Canada, and is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $25, or offer.*

*Tagged 42S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





  

*81) Browning Fifth Avenue Black Flannel Blazer*

According to an ad. placed in Time Magazine on May 21st, 1934 "To Harvard, Yale and Princeton men, Browning, King & Co. means college clothes". That proud boast continued for several decades, even as the original iteration of Browning, King & Co. changed its name in 1959 to Browning of Fifth Avenue to avoid confusion between it and other regional stores that had acquired the right to use the Browning, King name.

The items that I have seen from Browning, Kind, & Co and the more recent Browning Fifth Avenue have all lived up to that early 1930s promise--including this lovely black blazer. (Please note that while this might raise the suspicion that this is an orphan, this can be dispelled by a quick glance at the inside tag; this is intended for use as a stand alone odd jacket, as it is tagged just 39S--a suit jacket would typically have the accompanying trousers size on the label also.) Cut from lovely wool flannel with a wonderful hand and drape, this is Browning's "Londonaire" model--a British inspired three button jacket with darting and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and half lined. It was Union made in teh USA during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--which is why there is a hint of a roll to the lapel at the top buton--and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4



    

*Moving Towards Spring....!*

*82) NWT Alan Flusser Silk Jacket with Lilac Lining*

This is a lovely jacket, and would be wonderful for Spring and Summer! Cut from pure silk, this jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting. It has a single center vent, and a wonderful lining in pale lilac pink; the lining features pick stitching throughout. This jacket has three button cuffs and a single center vent. This jacket was an uncollected alteration--the sleeves were taken up--and so is new and unworn; it retains its original boutonniere tag. and all of the pockets are still basted shut, as is the vent. This is thus in excellent condition. Imported--just as the catalogues would say!

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/8





     

*84) THE PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Spring Green Herringbone 3/2 sack.*

Made by Gordon of Philadelphia--one of the lesser known classic American clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this is a lovely 3/2 sack jacket in Spring Green herringbone tweed--perfect for Spring! It has a lovely lapel roll, a kelly green lining that complements the tweed perfectly, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked "football" buttons. The center back seam and the shoulder seams are all lapped. It has very natural shoulders. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It could use a sympathetic press, and, as such, it is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29





     

*85) VERY SMALL Lanvin Sky Blue Blazer*

This is a lovely smaller blazer that's perfect for the sunnier days of Spring! Cut from a lovely sky blue woolen cloth this little gem was originally sold by Boyd's of Philadelphia, a very upscale traditional clothier that is one of the few still going strong. A contemporary two button model with subtle darts this has four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in Lanvin's signature lining, and features a single center vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 18 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 15 3/8
Length: 26 1/2





    

*86) S. Cohen Jacket in Silk and Wool.*

*Formerly the property of Reality TV Star Bucky Deleasa, father in law of Kevin Jonas of The Jonas Brothers.
*
This is absolutely lovely! Made by S. Cohen of Montreal, this is a blend of 52% silk and 48% wool, making it lovely lighter-weight jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer. Cut from a miniature check in chestnut and bark browns with a taupe base, this is fully lined and fully canvassed; it has extensive pick stitching throughout the lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting; it has a single center vent and four button cuffs. This is in excellent condition, and was made in Canada.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2





       

*87) Lovely Brown Barleycorn Tweed!*

This is a lovely basic tweed! Cut from dark brown barleycorn tweed flecked throughout with forest green, Royal blue, and berry red, this is a contemporary two button model with darying. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs--and all of the buttons are brown leather-covered metal-shanked buttons that go so well with tweed! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30



    

*89) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Guncheck in Silk/Wool/Linen. MADE IN ITALY.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully lightweight fabric that's an almost-equal blend of silk, wool, and linen in a wonderful summery guncheck with a base of forest green and bark brown, accented with subtle overchecking in golden wheat and sepia pink. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting. It has a single center vent, is half-canvassed, and fully lined in bemberg. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and was made in Italy.

This jacket is ideal for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, and is* a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Tagged 48L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 32 3/4





       

*90) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Spring-Summer Jacket!*

This is absolutely beautiful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please see the close up of the cuff for the proper patterning and colourway!

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a blend of silk and wool, or possibly silk and wool and linen; it has a wonderfully textured hand and it drapes beautifully. This is also a lighter mid-weight fabric, and so it would be perfect for Spring or early Summer. The patterning and the colourway of the fabric are wonderful--a lassic herringbone in the colour of early Spring greens, with a subtle overcheck in burnt orange and russet. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*This is a truly beautiful jacket, at a bargain at just $40!

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 3/4





     

*91) CLASSIC British Guncheck; Made in the UK and perfect for Spring!*

This is a lovel,y example of a classic British jacket, tailored from a lighter mid-weight wool in a traditional guncheck patterning of forest green, bark brown, and peat black on a tan base. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting--standard on almost any British country jacket!--and features twin vents. It is fully lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It was originally sold by that stalwart store of the conservative British middle class, Marks & Spencer. It was Made in the UK, and given its classic good looks, weight, and guncheck colouring this would be perfect for Spring!

It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain* at just $39, or offer.

Tagged 40L, but runs slightly smaller. Measurements:
*
Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Sorry no international shipping. Thanks for looking!

$*SOLD *Haspel summer sportcoat ~42R A fantastic piece for spring and summer. It is not tagged but is almost certainly 100% cotton. Two button, single vent, half-lined, subtly darted, good shoulders. There are a few very small spots on the inside lining which I have shown in the last picture. Outside of that it is clean all over.
Chest 22
Shoulder 18
Length BOC 31.5
Sleeve from shoudler 26
https://postimg.org/image/55fjtyqsz/ https://postimg.org/image/44fb4u9tf/ https://postimg.org/image/ga4if8oj7/https://postimg.org/image/xkux79g6r/ https://postimg.org/image/5ys5mkwtv/

$35 Huntington navy blazer 38R A classic from Huntington. The material is not tagged but is either wool or a wool/cashmere blend. It is very soft and has a firm hand. The coat has great details. Lap seams, 3/2, patch and flap pockets, hook vent, good shoulders. No holes and no stains. Sized as a 38R but it is a very generous cut. And yes I have double checked all of the measurements .
Chest 21
Shoulder 18.5
Length BOC 30
Sleeve from Shoulder 25
https://postimg.org/image/cf5pqeur7/https://postimg.org/image/ysdgd7voz/https://postimg.org/image/k08qlvprn/https://postimg.org/image/djzrvsh83/

$35 Hart Schaffner Marx sportcoat 42L A great coat from HSM. There is no material tag, but it feels to be a three season wool or maybe wool blend. Completely unstructured and lined only in the shoulders. Two button, single vent and only a hint of structure to the shoulders. Clean all over with no holes or stains. 
Chest 25.5 
Shoulder 18.5
Length BOC 32
Sleeve from Shoulder 26.5
https://postimg.org/image/67ubq8z03/ https://postimg.org/image/y98d3y4ab/ https://postimg.org/image/t0dc62lv7/ 
https://postimg.org/image/yn9p3jodv/

$35 H. Oritsky sportcoat ~44L This is a great summer weight piece from Oritsky. It fells to be a fine 100% wool, but there is no content tag. 3/2, sack, single vent, and half-lined. Clean all over.
Chest 22.75 
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve from shoulder 25.75
https://postimg.org/image/vvqfcxpv7/ https://postimg.org/image/qlq1zdv03/ https://postimg.org/image/sesynpg6r/

$45 Samuelsohn sportcoat 42L A bit of a GTH vibe from Sammy. 55/45 silk and linen blend, single vent, two button, and great colors. Clean all over.
Chest 23
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve from shoulder 25.75
https://postimg.org/image/kakuiytrn/ https://postimg.org/image/enohlhr8z/

$40 Brooksgate sportcoat ~36R For the smaller Trad. A healthy tweed from BB. No lining or shoulder padding. French faced, 3/2, sack, single vent, 3 patch pockets. And in excellent clean shape to boot!
Chest 19.5
Shoulder 16.5
Length BOC 27.5
Sleeve from shoulder 23.25
https://postimg.org/image/8a0bkzk8j/ https://postimg.org/image/iwto71bg3/ https://postimg.org/image/xikova88j/ https://postimg.org/image/nwr4ezh2r/

$30 Southwick sportcoat ~44R Smokey blue in what is probably a silk or silk blend fabric. The fabric is soft and slubby in a three season weight. Good shoulders, 3/2, fully lined, sack and a single vent. 
Chest 23 
Shoulder 19 
Sleeve from Shoulder 24
Length BOC 30.75
https://postimg.org/image/r9v87c27n/ https://postimg.org/image/vs17af9rn/ https://postimg.org/image/xriq4l1yr/

$*SOLD* Baumler sportcoat 44R A great coat from Baumler. Unlined and unstructured. Single vent, patch pockets, 3/2.5 and subtly darted. The fabric is an 80/15/5 wool, silk, cashmere blend. The weight leans to really to the heavier side of 3 season. Would work great for early spring or fall. No holes or stains.
Chest 23.5
Shoulder 20.5
Sleeve from Shoulder 25.5
Length BOC 31.5
https://postimg.org/image/ym4t78svn/ https://postimg.org/image/ha4glszeb/


----------



## TweedyDon

*Buttons and Studs!*

*There's nothing that can spruce up a blazer or jacket quite so readily as adding some lovely buttons to it..... And I have several lovely sets to pass along, including a set of heraldic button from Holland & Sherry, a gold-filled set of Harvard enameled buttons from Ben Silver, a boxed set from Benson and Clegg, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA! I*nternational orders are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) Set of Harvard buttons from Ben Silver. *

Ben Silver credits itself with being the first retailer to introduce university crested buttons to America from England; whether that's true or not they have certainly become the premier suppliers of such buttons in the United States.

This is a lovely set of gold and enamel buttons for Harvard University. I believe that these are gold-filled; close examination reveals that there's no rubbing marks that would indicate that these are gold plate, and the back cartouche is engraved with "Ben Silver London" rather than "14kt", so I don't think that they are 14kt gold. (Plus, they're enameled, which would usually rule out their being 14kt!) They're in very Good/Excellent condition; one of the small cuff buttons has undergone some rubbing, as shown.

Perfect for discreetly showing your affiliation, and, since their original retail was $695, they're a steal at just $49, or offer.





 

*2) Holland & Sherry brass, gold, and enamel heraldic buttons. *

Holland & Sherry were founded in 1836, and retain offices in Peebles, Scotland (where they deal with the Scottish suppliers of much of their tweeds) and Savile Row, London (where they deal with the tailors who use said tweeds!) They have been the premier supplier of cloth for use in some of the best suits and jackets in the world for almost two centuries.

And, of course, they also supply buttons. This is a set of "Navy Four Lions" buttons that are exclusive to Holland & Sherry. Like all of Holland & Sherry's buttons these were made by hand in England. Each button is cut from solid brass, individually die stamped, and then rough buffed by hand before plating and finishing. The "Navy Four Lions" buttons are plated with 9kt gold and then finished with enamel. 19 steps go into making a H&S button!

These are sold individually by Holland & Sherry, but can be had here as a set (2 large, 4 small) for just $45, or offer. They are in excellent condition!





 

*
3) Box set of Benson and Clegg buttons. *

Proudly claiming to offer "The World's Best Buttons" Benson and Clegg was founded in 1937, and currently supply buttons to Prince Charles, Prince of Wales. These lovely gilt "Three Crowns" buttons were made by hand in England, are come in their original presentation box. They are, or course, in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at just $45, or offer.





   

*4) Vintage Waterbury buttons, with a "B" monogram. *

Waterbury of Connecticut were founded in 1812 to supply buttons to the early American army (for the War of 1812!); these were made from anything that was made of brass that could be melted down and converted into buttons! By the time of the Civil War Waterbury was so well established that when Ulysses S. Grant met Robert E. Lee at Appomattox Courthouse both ere wearing Waterbury buttons on their uniforms. Later, the crew of the Titanic wore Waterbury buttons.... and Waterbury was called on to make replicas of these for the 1997 film!

This is a "Uniform Set" of vintage Waterbury buttons, likely dating from the 1950s given the engraving on the back and their provenance. (A "Uniform Set" has a higher number of large buttons suitable for use with military uniform tunics.) This set comes with a "B" monogram--and its being a "uniform set" is helpful, as this supplies you with ready spares!

Asking just $29, or offer.





 

*5) Set of "Ship" buttons from Trimingham's of Bermuda.*

Founded in 1842, Trimingham's of Bermuda was one of THE classic Ivy stores on Bermuda that catered to vacationing WASPs-and the WASP love of special buttons often led said vacationers to purchase sets of Trimingham's brass "Ship" buttons, which were designed to evoke the Golden Age of sail that Bermuda's economy benefited so greatly from.

Likely dating from the 1990s these are in excellent condition... and are no longer made, now that Trimingham's has closed.

Asking just $20, or offer.







*6) Brooks Brothers Buttons from Waterbury of Connecticut. *

A lovely set of Brooks Brothers' classic "dead sheep" buttons, from Waterbury of Conn.! Excellent condition, and just $15.







*7) Waterbury Heraldic Buttons. *

A lovely large set of heraldic buttons (with eight cuff buttons!) from Waterbury of Conn.. Excellent condition.

Asking just $16.







*8) Shirt studs! *These are lovely--a complete set of (what appear to be) shirt studs in the flags and emblems of the countries of the United Kingdom... and a Union flag to bind them all! 

The presentation box is slightly chipped, as shown, but the studs are in excellent condition.

Asking just $16.


----------



## AshScache

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Reposting several items that I've posted alone - some good stuff here, folks.

Skinny pants alert! Both pair likely Cam from same owner - happy to combine if you want both.

First - Bill's M3 in 32 waist. 32" inseam with an extra 2.5" underneath. USA Made and still in great shape. Asking $30 or offer.

Next is an older pair of USA Made BB cords. Tan and flat front. 16.5" across and 31.5" inseam (2" extra). Classic and in fantastic shape. Sturdy! Asking $30 or offer.

Two great pair of GTH pants tonight.

First a pair of grey wool trousers with embroidered pheasants. Might even call these flannels as I sure would only wear them in fall and winter. USA made.

Measurements are

Waist - 18"
Inseam - 33" with 3" underneath.

Three very small holes as noted.

Asking $30 or offer.

Next is a pair of wool tartan trousers. 
Waist is 17"
Inseam is 31" with 1.75" cuffs.

No labels but at killer pair of pants with some flaws. I'll point them out and offer them for $20 as I'm sure much of this could be repurposed. Make me an offer - going to be flexible.

Older model, USA Made Seersucker trousers from BB. Approximately 36x32 - see pictures. Asking $35 or offer.

Terrific tattersall sport shirt from Ben Silver. Size XXL - made in Canada. Asking $30 or offer.

SOLD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Nice but flawed Atkinson's. Asking $12 shipped.

p

As discussed previously, here is a great trad suit from Huntington. This is a classic 3/2 sack with patch pockets and a hooked vent. Pants are flat front with cuffs. Couple of items of note: sit is missing one front button, there is a little sheen as noted on one button (top one) and there is one spot on the front right pocket. That said, I would regard the suit in good but not great condition and so I'm offering this for $35 or offer - shipped to you this week.

Pictures below, with measurements:

Pants:
17" across
27" inseam

Jacket:
Marked 40S
Shoulders - 17.5"
Chest - 21"
Sleeves - 22 3/4"
Length - 29"

Also! Pink J. Press polo in size XL. Two buttons and asking $22 or offer.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just grabbed an older Field and Stream baracuta style jacket on navy. Size large - fits like a medium. Needs a dry cleaning but otherwise good. Pictures to come but asking $30 with usps priority shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZWildcat

Looking for a "fun shirt", preferably one of the Brooks Brothers or possibly Gitman or Mark McNairy. If anyone should spot one in their local thrift shop in a size medium (15/33) please message me.


----------



## LeeLo

*BROOKS BROTHERS 346 Hopsack Navy Blazer Triple Patch Pockets*

Classic Brooks "346" Blazer in navy blue. Features all the classic details such as triple patch pockets, 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, and swelled edges. Made from hopsack wool. There's no definitive material tag but it might be a wool-blend. It is very airy and half-lined which makes it ideal for the warmer months ahead. Only issues it suffers from that I can tell are a small bit of collar creep (see third photo) and the lining at the bottom of the jacket is a little loose. This can't be seen while wearing and I've been wearing this jacket for over a year with no problem, but for the perfectionists among us, these can be quick fixes at your local tailor/seamstress. No tagged size but it fits like a current 40R or 41R.

Measurements: 
18" Shoulder 
21.5" Chest 
25" Sleeve 
31.75" Length

*Asking $50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Proclus

1. *Oxxford Suit*

Shows some signs of wear, but definitely serviceable. In particular, there is a hole near the bottom of the back, as seen in the photos and some grunge on the underside of the right sleeve that has been mostly cleaned. Asking $70.

Tagged *40R x 34R*

PtP 21.75
Waist 20.75
Sleeve 25.25
Shoulder 18.5
BoC 31

Waist 16.75
Inseam 32.5





2. *Southwick Tweed*

This is a lovely brokenbone tweed with attractive blue and green vertical stripes. 3/2 with a nice roll, modest darts, single vent, gentle shoulders and made in the USA. Excellent condition except for some slightly loose stitching in lining of left arm hole; simple repair. Asking $35.

Tagged *44R*

PtP 23
Waist 22.5
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 19
BoC 30.5




3. *Corbin Navy Blazer SOLD*

Very nice trad blazer. 3/2 sack with center vent, nice shoulders, and made in USA. Excellent condition. Asking $35

PtP 24.5
Waist 23.5
Sleeve 24
Shoulder 19.5
BoC 31




4. *Corbin Glen Check SOLD*

Very lovely, soft wool sport coat from Corbin. I really want this one for myself, but it's just too big in the shoulders for me. 3/2 sack with nice shoulders, extraordinary hand, center vent and made in the USA. Excellent condition. Asking $50.

PtP 23.5
Waist 22
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 19.5
BoC 30.5




5. *Brooks Brothers Glen Check*

Lovely, close-to-new Brooks Brothers sport coat. Two button with darts, center vent, and very attractive pattern with light blue overcheck. Excellent condition. Asking $35.

Tagged *40S* in BB Madison

PtP 21.5
Waist 20
Sleeve 25
Shoulder 18.25
BoC 29




6. *Brioni Check Sport Coat
*
Luxurious, soft wool jacket from Brioni with attractive olive/gray pattern. I love the heft and feel of the fabric and would keep this one for myself, but it's too long for me. Two button, with double vent, darts, throat latch, and ticket pocket. Excellent condition. Asking $90.

PtP 21.5
Waist 20.5
Sleeve 26
Shoulder 18
BoC 31.75


----------



## LeeLo

*Brooks Brothers Pink Madras Plaid Shirt Medium*

Brooks Brothers pink madras shirt in 100% cotton. Perfect for Spring and Summer. Pattern also includes hints of navy, green, and white/cream.

21.5" Chest
32" Length

Asking $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## WillBarrett

Got a 100% silk two button jacket in a golden flax color. Made in USA for a defunct Birmingham haberdasher. Size 38 R - pictures coming but thinking around $25 or trade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

*CLAIMED*



LeeLo said:


> Brooks Brothers pink madras shirt in 100% cotton. Perfect for Spring and Summer. Pattern also includes hints of navy, green, and white/cream.
> 
> 21.5" Chest
> 32" Length
> 
> Asking $20 shipped CONUS


----------



## LeeLo

*CLAIMED*



LeeLo said:


> Classic Brooks "346" Blazer in navy blue. Features all the classic details such as triple patch pockets, 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, and swelled edges. Made from hopsack wool. There's no definitive material tag but it might be a wool-blend. It is very airy and half-lined which makes it ideal for the warmer months ahead. Only issues it suffers from that I can tell are a small bit of collar creep (see third photo) and the lining at the bottom of the jacket is a little loose. This can't be seen while wearing and I've been wearing this jacket for over a year with no problem, but for the perfectionists among us, these can be quick fixes at your local tailor/seamstress. No tagged size but it fits like a current 40R or 41R.
> 
> Measurements:
> 18" Shoulder
> 21.5" Chest
> 25" Sleeve
> 31.75" Length
> 
> *Asking $50 shipped CONUS*


----------



## AshScache

If anyone here is in the Philadelphia area and is a 44R, get thee to Bryn Mawr hospitals shop. Probably 20 H.Freeman staple suits all in great shape. $25 each. Wowza. I'd have bought to flip but H.Freeman tends to be a "those who know, know" brand, but sit around a while on EBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

*Bills Khakis Tan Corduroy Pants*

Flat front, un-cuffed, made in USA cords from Bill's Khakis. In great condition, wrinkles and spot where it was hanging up on the cuffs will come out in the wash. 33" x 29"

*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## WillBarrett

AshScache said:


> If anyone here is in the Philadelphia area and is a 44R, get thee to Bryn Mawr hospitals shop. Probably 20 H.Freeman staple suits all in great shape. $25 each. Wowza. I'd have bought to flip but H.Freeman tends to be a "those who know, know" brand, but sit around a while on EBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have Four Freeman suits - all thrift or consignment - and they are wonderful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EastVillageTrad

For sale;

AA 406 Frames in Black
New in Box
Size: 47-21
$100 ppd


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

******************************************
*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Something casual for the weekends...?*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ben Sherman Half-Belt Coat with Sheepskin Collar! Size M. Made in UK*

*Ben Sherman Half-Belt Coat with Sheepskin collar!*



*Made in England!*​
Ben Sherman clothing is a wonderful mix of classic Ivy and Swinging Sixties London mod style. Founded in 1963 by Ben Sherman who had returned from America because of his mother's illness, Ben Sherman clothing was kicked off with a shirt modeled on the classic Ivy League OCBD..... But with a back hoop and a button on the back of the collar. Naturally, the Oxford cloth was all imported from the US, and the colours were preppy--pinks and pale greens. Not exactly what post-war Britain was used to.... Which led them to be adopted quickly by the Edwardian-inspired "teddy boys" of 1950s Britain, and then--more famously--by the "modernists".... a name that quickly became shortened to "mod", which was much easier to pronounce with a Sarf Lunnun (South London) accent!

Ben Sherman capitalized on his success with the youth market, and the brand is still going strong. And this coat shows why.

Cut as a double-breasted half-belt raincoat, this has plenty of stylistic details to set it apart--not the least of which is the beautiful sheepskin collar! This also features patch flap pockets on the front, twin cuff adjusters with metal buckles, and a single hook vent. It also has an adjustable half-belt on the back, and a complementary grey lining. It has a deep interior slash security pocket that's fastened with a snap, and a small button-closure interior pocket nearer the hem. It is cut from 60% cotton and 40% polyester--a similar blend to that used by Burberry for their standard raincoats. This is an extremely stylish coat, reminiscent of both the Golden Age of Ivy Style and the mods of the 1960s. It was, of course, designed in London--and then Made in England.

It has a small white blemish on the front, and is missing one of the small buttons on the back belt--a flaw that will hardly be noticed. Other than these flaws, this coat is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $79, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.*
*
Size M. Measures*:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 36 1/2


----------



## LeeLo

*Brooks Brothers Special Order White Oxford Cloth Button Down 15.5 x 33*





Brooks Brothers white oxford cloth button down. This appears to be a custom/special order from the 2000s based on the label.

15.5" Neck
33" Sleeve
22.5" Chest
30.75" Length

*Asking $20 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## LeeLo

*NWT Bills Khakis Model 2 Plain Front M2 Size 34*





 

Waist: 34" (extra material 2 ") 
Inseam: 40" unhemmed 
Rise: 10" 
Opening at hem: 7.5" 
Material: 98% Cotton 2% Elestane

*Asking $30 shipped CONUS*


----------



## WillBarrett

If anyone is looking for a vintage Corbin madras 3/2 in 38R - I may able to stag one and ship. PM me for details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

*CLAIMED.*



LeeLo said:


> Brooks Brothers white oxford cloth button down. This appears to be a custom/special order from the 2000s based on the label.
> 
> 15.5" Neck
> 33" Sleeve
> 22.5" Chest
> 30.75" Length
> 
> *Asking $20 Shipped CONUS*


----------



## LeeLo

* CLAIMED.*



LeeLo said:


> Waist: 34" (extra material 2 ")
> Inseam: 40" unhemmed
> Rise: 10"
> Opening at hem: 7.5"
> Material: 98% Cotton 2% Elestane
> 
> *Asking $30 shipped CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*38 Classic Jackets!*

*I have some lovely jackets to pass along today, including some beautiful and classic Harris Tweeds, a GRAIL cashmere Chipp, a MUSEUM QUALITY Dartmouth Reunion jacket, GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA; International offers are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

As always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed*

A grey herringbone Harris tweed jacket should be the backbone of every classic wardrobe, and this is a beautiful example, with Royal Blue flecks heathered into the herringbone --so if this is your size, grab it! A contemporary two button front jacket with very subtle darts, this lovely jacket was clearly Made in England, the telltale signs being the single button cuffs (which only appear on very traditional British tweeds) and the placement of the interior content label in the left-hand interior seam. This lovely jacket has a single center vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; it is quite possibly unworn. 
*
Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





  

*2) FULL CANVAS Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Dark Navy Blazer from Ede & Ravenscroft of England, founded in 1689.*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Ede & Ravenscroft, founded in 1689 and the premier robemakers in England, purveyors of robes to the academy and the judiciary, this beautiful, formal double-breasted blazer in dark navy is fully canvassed and fully lined. Complete with formal peak lapels, this jacket has pick stitching throughout. It also features finished four button cuffs and twin vents. It has three front buttons on the right, and two on the left; close inspection reveals that there was never a third on the left, but if this bothers youy, don't despair--the original spare button is included on the interior of the jacket.

This beautiful, formal jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33





 :satisfied:   

*3) Classic Glen Plaid Jacket*

A lovely, classic black and grey glen plaid with absolutely BEAUTIFUL overchecking in forest green, golden wheat, russet, and sky blue, this is cut from wool that's so soft it feels like camelhair. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented; it appears that the vent has been professionally closed. It has three button cuffs; the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 42R. Measurements:
*
Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4





   

*4) CLASSIC Barleycorn Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed in the relatively rare barleycorn pattern, with classic Harris vertical striping in russet, golden wheat, and sky blue. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect with tweeds. The jacket is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30





    

*5) BEAUTIFUL English Cashmere Twill Blazer!*

Baron of Piccadilly used to be well-known for being the only store in Britain that routinely offered discounts of Barbour clothing. Not surprisingly, as well as being a Barbour stockist Baron also stocked many other wonderful items of clothing. This beautiful cashmere blazer is a good example. Likely dating from the early 1980s the cashmere of this jacket is seriously thick and soft, not the mall cashmere that's so widespread now. The cloth was loomed in Huddersfield, England, and is a wonderful twill weave.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting and beautifully narrow lapels this has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in England. It carries the classic Baron label. It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just

$29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--this is a steal for an English cashmere blazer of this quality!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30





    

*6) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth Tweed. Horn buttons!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely houndstooth cloth in slate and cream with a dark red windowpane overcheck this lovely jacket by Southwick is half-canvassed and fully lined. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has a single center vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Made in the USA, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

just $35, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/5





     

*7) Basketweave Tweed with Patch Pockets!*

A lovely, sturdy tweed in a heathery grey and cream basketweave with lovely subtle chestnut brown accents, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It features two patch pockets with flaps; these are surrounded by lapped seams. It has a single center vent and four button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

Asking just $20, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32





    

*8) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from H.A. & E. Smith of Bermuda!*

H.A. & E. Smith was established on Bermuda in 1889. Together with Trimingham's and The English Sports Shop it was the third main upscale clothing store on Bermuda, boasting at one time that it had the widest selection of cashmere sweaters anywhere in the Western hemisphere.

Smith's closed in 2001, but you can still find examples of its wares that show clearly why it so famous for the quality of its clothing--and this Harris Tweed jacket is one example.

Made in England for Smith's, this jacket is cut from an absolutely beautiful and extremely rare bold plaid Harris Tweed in a wonderful medly of autumnal brackens, russets, chestnut browns and dark moss green. Cut as a contemporary two button front jacket it has subtle darts and the utterly correct and traditional British single button cuff. The buttons are, of course, metal shanked and leather covered football buttons. This has a single center vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It also carries the classic 1960s label announcing that this is "All Wool" and "Made in England" , as well as the classic Harris Tweed orb label and a wonderful vintage Smith's label.

I'm conservative in rating vintage items, so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--and is absolutely beautiful!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30









   

*9) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2





     

*10) LANGROCK 3/2 sack Lightweight Navy Blazer*

Langrock was THE purveyor of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and near the end of its life was running adverts announcing that it was the only store in America that still exclusively focused on the Ivy Look.

This is a classic Langrock jacket. Perfect for the summer or the warmer days of Spring and Fall this is cut from a lightweight wool. It is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has a very small smudge on the hem at the front, which wil likely come out with dry cleaning, but as such this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2



     

*11) WONDERFUL Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket, Made in England for Archie Brown, Bermuda*

Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned retailer at a very good price indeed! *Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2







      


*
12) Brooks Brothers Heathery Herringbone Jacket*

At first sight this presents as a dark grey herringbone jacket, but closer inspection shows that this is cut from a miniature herringbone in charcoal grey and brown with moss greens and sky blues heathered in for a lovely complex and beautiful cloth. This is a contemporary two button models with subtle darts; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 41R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31



     

*13) MTM Guncheck Jacket by Coriolan of Paris*

Located in Paris 6 Coriolan of Paris have been tailors for half a century. This lovely jacket was made on the premises in Paris, and shows the English influence on Coriolan's tailoring. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from cloth in a guncheck pattern that's a mixture of russets, taupes, and moss greens. It has an English three button front, twin vents, and finished four button cuffs. This retains its full set of spare buttons. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





   

*14) HAND TAILORED Hickey Freeman American Hacking jacket
*
This is a truly beautiful jacket! Hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman, this is the "Edwards" model which is cut as an American Hacking Jacket; it has the three button front of a standard English hacking jacket, but the top button is rolled over, Ivy-style. It is darted, as is correct for an English hacking jacket, and has twin vents. It also has four button cuffs. It is fully lined in Hickey Freeman's signature lining, and it is also fully canvassed.

The tweed itself is lovely; a dark autumnal medley of burnished chestnut, peat black, and bark brown in a classic glen plaid pattern. It was Union Made in the USA.

This is in absolutely excellent condition. Asking just $32, or offer--a bargain for a jacket hand-tailored by Hickey Freeman!

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



     

*15) WONDERFUL! Classic 3/2 sack in grey herringbone tweed with overchecking by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton*

H. Freeman is one of the great classic American clothiers, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five bastions of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and so a jacket that carries the labels of both has impeccable tradly provenance!

And this jacket fully lives up to its heritage. At first sight this presents as a classic herringbone tweed, but closer inspection reveals that this has a very subtle overchecking in turquoise, burn orange, and sepia brown, making this a truly beautiful tweed. It is cut as a classic American 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also features a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders. It has four button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
*
Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32 1/4





    

*16) Classic Barleycorn Harris Tweed *

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn Harris tweed in brown and cream this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that go so well with Harris Tweed. This has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling from storage is in excellent condition.

Asking just $19

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31





   

*17) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4





   

*18) WONDERFUL Vintage Plaid 3/2 sack from Saks Fifth Avenue*

This is absolutely wonderful, simply packed with all of the features that you'd want in an Ivy jacket! The cloth that this is cut from is absolutely lovely, being a bolder Glen Plaid with overchecking in shades of russet and forest green. The cut does full justice to the beauty of the cloth, being a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. This is fully canvassed and half lined. It features lapped seams along the arms and across the shoulders, as well as down the centre back; this seam culminates in a hook vent. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label, and was Union Made in the USA.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (as I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, and this has a very small and very faded blemish on one cuff, as shown!) and a bargain at just $25

*Tagged 41 (vintage), measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2







     

*
19) Trimingham's of Bermuda Classic LIGHTWEIGHT Navy Blazer*

Trimingham's of Bermuda was founded in 1842, and closed in 2005. It was Bermuda's most famous and upscale store, and was a firm favourite among the Ivy set that vacationed in Bermuda or took cruises that stopped off there. Like The English Sports Shop of Bermuda it specialized in traditional British and Ivy clothing, and this blazer is a lovely example of its wares. Cut from a very lightweight cloth that's a wool-poly blend--although this just feels like very lightweight wool to the touch--this is a standard two button front jacket with darting and a centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and carries Trimingham's signature brass "ship" buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is in excellent condition except for a small strip of residue on the shoulder from where some fool attached a strip of masking tape to use as a price-tag! This will readily come out with dry-cleaning, however. 
*
This is a true bargain at just $20

Tagged 40L. Measures: 
*
Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31



   

*20) GORGEOUS Classic Forest Green 3/2 sack flannel blazer by Corbin*

The forest green 3/2 sack blazer is a true Ivy classic, and one that is rarely seen anymore--which is why I'm so pleased to be able to offer this one today! Cut from a wonderful lighter midweight flannel this beautiful jacket is packed with all of the Tradly desiderata. It has a lovely lapel roll, flapped patch pockets, and a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are Corbin's own signature buttons, and so are original to the jacket. It has very natural shoulders--Corbin, after all, are so proud of their natural shoulders that they had a "Natural Shoulder" line of pants!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA by one of the great Trad clothiers, and, apart from a slight mark in the lining, as shown, is in absolutely excellent condition. This is a truly rare classic, and so is a bargain at just $35 or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2



      

*
21) GORGEOUS Double-Breasted Blazer by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

This is wonderful! Cut from a lighter-weight light navy wool cloth that's perfect for wearing in the warmer days of Spring and Summer this lovely double-breasted blazer by Corbin has a 6 - 1 front button configuration and classic peak lapels. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs--all of the buttosn are Corbin's signature buttons, and are original to the jacket. This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This would be perfect for garden parties or for your nephew's graduation from Princeton! This was made for The English Shop of Princeton, of the the Big Five Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age in Princeton.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



   

*22) LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $25

Tagged 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8





     

*23) GORGEOUS Brown Flecked Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is absolutely beautful! Cut from a rich dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed that's flecked throughout with the colours of a Scottish countryside--moss green, rosehip orange, gorse yellow, loch blue, berry red--this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are a wonderful complement to Harris Tweed... and these are a lovely shade of burnished chestnut.

This lovely jacket was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $29

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 7/8





   

*24) PURE SILK Armani Jacket. MADE IN ITALY!*

Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at

just $25, or offer--likely around 1/25th of what it cost new!

*Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2



     

*25) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

A lovely classic Harris Tweed jacket in cream, brown and grey basketweave, this is a two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features clasic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. It has a small blemish in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 31 3/4





    

*26) NWT Swedish Double Breasted Blazer. Buttons by Sporrongs of Sweden!*

A lovely classic navy double-breasted blazer cut from mid-weight wool this features a 6 by 2 front closure, peak lapels, and a twin vent. The brass buttons are made by Sporrongs of Sweden, a company that has been making medals, insignia, and small metal items such as buttons since the C17th, and which currently hols the Royal Warrant to supply these items to the King of Sweden. This jacket lacks sleeve buttons. It is fully lined, and NWT--hence it is in excellent condition. It was Made in Sweden.
*
Asking just $25

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 28 3/4



       

*27) Bespoke Grey Blazer--ideal for summer!*

While this is possibly (likely) an orphan jacket, this is both sufficiently light-coloured and sufficiently solid-coloured that it could do very well as a summer blazer with the addition of blonde horn buttons... and given that I am asking *merely $18*for this, shipped in the USA, this could be a very nice jacket indeed for minimal cost!

Union Made in the USA in 2006 this is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single enter vent. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs. This is also fully canvassed and fully lined, and cut from a lovely lighter-weight cool, making this ideal for conversion to a summer blazer. It is twin vented and features an abundance of pick stitching in the lining, on the lapels, and around the external pockets.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/JACKETS JAN 21 2017/DSC07939_zps2ptxp8zy.jpg.html



  

*
28) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers Vintage 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from wonderfully luxurious heavier medium-weight flannel cloth in classic dark navy blue, this blazer is a true GRAIL item--a Brooks Brothers flannel navy blazer with a 3/2 lapel roll! Although this has the traditional 3/2 lapel roll note that this is not a sack jacket, for it features subtle darts. The reason for this Brooks anomaly simple--this blazer was made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, which was aimed at younger men just starting their relationship with Brooks Brothers (hence, "Brooksgate" being the gateway to Brooks Brothers). Since younger men (at least when this jacket was made..) have not yet acquired the girth that might be needed to make a sack fit well without needing side seam alterations to taper it this jacket is darted for a sleeker fit.... although the 3/2 lapel is still present to introduce the Brooksgate customers to its elegance.

In addition to have a 3/2 lapel--with, here, a beautiful roll--this blazer also has the classic two button cuffs, and the highly desirable flapped patch pockets. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" buttons (no longer produced) and so are original to this jacket. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $40, or offer, for this wonderful jacket!

Tagged (vintage) 41L. Measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2



     

29) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool!

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.

This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at

just $39, or offer.

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32





    

*30) GRAIL! Pure Cashmere 3/2 sack from Chipp!*

Chipp needs no introduction here--they were one of the best tailors in New York (JFK was one of their clients), and THE Ivy Style tailor, being responsible for inventing the Ivy GTH staple of embroidered trousers.

Chipp's products are invariably absolutely first rate, and this beautiful cashmere 3/2 sack is no exception. Cut from pure cashmere--and not the thin mall stuff that's so common nowadays, but the wonderfully rich and soft cashmere that earned this cloth its reputation--in a lovely tan and cream bareleycorn weave, this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back. It features two button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in New York. It does have one small issue; the jetted pockets have started to sag slightly on the leading edge, as can be seen in the pictures. This could be rectified either by pressing, or, perhaps, by pressing and then basting shut to retain their shape. This is a common problem with jetted pockets, especially in fabrics such as cashmere, but because of this this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at *just $35, or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31







     

*31) MUSEUM QUALITY! Dartmouth College 3/2 sack Reunion jacket, Class of '56.*

I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.

This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.

Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.

Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.

Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32







    

*32) BEAUTIFUL Shepherd's Check Jacket from Nick Hilton of Princeton*

Nick Hilton is carrying on the tradition of Norman Hilton, and is now the only trad. clothiers left in Princeton with a connection to the Big Five clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely wool cloth with a wonderful hand and drape, this jacket is a lovely small shephard's check tweed in chestnut, moss, and tan. It is a three button front jacket with the hint of a lapel roll, subtle darts and two front flapped pockets. It has four button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It features twin vents. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA for this beautiful jacket!

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32





     

*33) ELEGANT Made in Italy Black and Grey Plaid Jacket*

This is a beautifully elegant jacket! Made in Italy, this is cut from pure virgin wool with a lovely and sophisticated plaid in greys and blacks. The jacket is a rare two button sack; it features jetted pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The shoudlers are more padded than American jackets, in the Continental style. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in Italy.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 50R (US 40R), this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30





    

*34) BEAUTIFUL Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket*

This is wonderful! Cut from genuine Donegal tweed in a classic dark brown herringbone flecked throughout with scarlet, moss green, and sky blue, the tweed of this beautiful jacket is like evening clouds over a peat bog at dusk on a November late afternoon, with the peat fire and Irish tea waiting in the cottage.

Cut as a classic Irish three button hacking jacket with subtle darting, this has twin vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features complementary metal-shanked buttons is burnished chestnut. It was, of course, Made in Ireland, and apart from the start of some minor sag to the interior pockets is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





      

*35) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Spring! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin, this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket.
*
Asking just $39, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





   

*
36) S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*

A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:
*
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8





    

*37) LOVELY Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Tweed. PERFECT FOR SPRING!*

This is a truly lovely tweed! made for Brooks Brothers' vintage "Brooksgate" line-aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature lines--this is a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue. This jacket would be perfect for the cooler days of Sping! It is a contemporary two buton model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2





   

* 38) ICONIC Thinsulate Lined Tweed Jacket by LL Bean. SOLID LODEN GREEN!*

SInce its founding in 1912 LL Bean has produced some iconic items of clothing. The most famous of these is likely the Maine Hunting Shoe, but this is closely followed by its saddle shoulder shetland sweaters, its Flying Tigers leather jackets, its Field jackets... and its Thinsulate lined tweed jackets, of which this is another wonderful example.

Cut from lovely thick heavyweight tweed (100% wool) in Loden green, this beautiful jacket has been designed to be utterly functional--as well as extremely stylish. Cut with a three button front and subtle darts, this beautiful jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets. It also has a fully functional throat latch to keep out the wind, and two deep interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It is unvented, as befits its status as jacket/outerwear, and is warmly lined in quilted Thinsulate.

This beautiful jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer.

Measurements*:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*34 More Jackets!*

*39) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in flecked grey herringbone*

A beautiful, recent Harris tweed in classic grey herringbone that's flecked with moss green, sky blue, butter yellow, and pumpkin orange, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It is likely unworn--the two front pockets are still basted shut, and there si the remnants of the basting thread at the vent! ! It is fully lined and has a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all of the buttons are rich burnished chestnut and metal shanked. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer.

*Tagged 46L. Measures:*

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 21 1/4
Length: 32 1/4







    

*40) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey and chestnut brown herringbone.*

This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed jacket in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2





    

*41) WONDERFUL Classic Harris Tweed with Patch Pockets from PBM, sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*

PMB--Pincus Bros Maxwell--was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia, hence the Liberty Bell on their labels. This jacket was made by PBM for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.

Pennington found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!

Made from a beautiful and increasingly rare basketweave in shades of grey, cream, and brown Harris Tweed cloth this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front with darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are a lovely light chestnut leather, with meta shanks, as is proper for Harris Tweed. This jacket also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It was, of course, Made in the USA--in Philadelphia!--and it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder 17 3/4
Length: 30







     

*42) Lovely Brooks Brothers Jacket in Silk-Wool Blend with overchecking*

This is a lovely recent jacket from Brooks Brothers! Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a silk-wool blend in a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn weave with subtle overchecking in seafoam green, blue, berry red, and burnt orange. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center rear vent. It was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition except for a small ink mark on the lining under the interior pocket, as shown. This is a bargain at

just $30, or offer.

*Tagged 45L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 32







      

*43) RARE Vintage Cashmere Two Button Sack Jacket *

This is absolutely lovely! This jacket was sold by Hess's Department store of Allentown, Pa.. Hess's was one of the great American stores, being founded in 1897 and having several notable firsts. It was, for example, the first Department store to sell pure gold over the counter in 1974 when the sale of bullion was legalized, and the first store to carry the controversial "monokini"--a bikini without the top. They failed to sell even one. Hess is also known for its HUGE sign--the largest store sign outside New York City at the time--which weighed 8 tons and was 45 feet tall. Hess's acquired its name in 1968--when it changed from Hess Brothers--and so given this, the Union label, and the narrow lapels, this jacket was likely made in 1968 or 1969.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere, and not the thin mall stuff that's so common today, but the thick and luxurious cashmere of the 1960s that established this cloth as a true luxury item. The colourway and patterning of this jacket are beautifully late 1960s, being a mix of old gold and black with iridescent green thread woven throughout--although the effect is more conservative and classic than this description indicates!

Cut as a rare two button sack this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features slanted hacking pockets and a twin vent, as well as two button cuffs. It features lovely late 1960s "down notch" narrow lapels! It has all of its original buttons intact, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--only because I am conservative in rating vintage pieces. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, for a lovely and rare cashmere two button sack!

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29





     

*44) CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*

This is a lovely classic Harris tweed is a wonderful basketweave in autumnal and winter browns, creams, and peat blacks! Cut as a contemporary two button model this is darted, half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, and this was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from some slight rumpling from storage, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is

just $25, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30



   

*45) Vintage 1960s 3/2 sack Jacket*

This is a lovely classic vintage 3/2 sack from the Golden Age of Ivy Style! Cut from a quintessentially 1960s dark green and brown wool cloth with vertical striping this has lovely narrow lapels and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It is half canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition, and so is a steal at

just $25, or offer.

*Measurements: *

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





   

*
46) GRAIL! VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*

Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.

Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.

By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.

A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.

THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!

The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.

This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at

just* $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





         

*
47) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at

just *$22, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32





     

*48) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*

Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.

*Just $22, or offer.

Tagged 40S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29





     

*49) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at

just $22, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2





    

*50) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*

This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.

This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4





   

*51) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4





    

*52) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 24 3/4





    

*53) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32







     

*54) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*

At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $25, or offer.

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30





  

*55) GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed Jacket, woven by R. Sweeney, weaver, for Magee--and sold by Standun of Coonemara!*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Magee of Ireland, the premier suppliers of Donegal tweed jackets, this jacket is cut from Donegal tweed that was personally handwoven by Mr. R. Sweeney of Co. Donegal using a foot-powered wooden handloom. This technique guarantees that no yard of multicolored tweed is the same as any other... and so this is the only jacket with this precise patterning anywhere!

The tweed that this is cut from is absolutely gorgeous. A wonderfully rich and deep turquoise blue herringbone base flecked through with berry red, gorse yellow, forest green, slate grey and cornflower yellow this is traditional Donegal tweed at its absolute finest. My pictures really don't do this justice at all!

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting and two button cuffs. It is fully lined in Magee's signature lining, half-canvassed, and features twin vents. It was, of course, Made in ireland--made in Co. Donegal, in fact!--and was made expressly for Standun's department store.... Founded in 1946, and known as "the home of the Aran sweater", as well as all traditional Irish clothing.

This is a truly wonderful jacket with a lovely heritage in absolutely excellent condition, and so is a steal at just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Tagged 48R, this measures:
*
Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 30 1/2









      

*56) Lovely Canali Guncheck! *

Made it Italy--of course--this beautiful Canali is cut from Italian woolen cloth in a classic guncheck pattern; a black and tan base with overchecking in burnished chestnut and bark brown. The cloth is a lighter mid-weight cloth, which would be perfect for transitioning to the warmer days of Spring! The jacket is a standard two button model with darting; it has two button cuffs and padded British Military shoulders. It is half-canvassed, fully lined in bemberg, and (apart from a small ink stain in the lining, the result of a Mont Blanc accident) in excellent condition!

This jacket was originally sold by Garmany of New York, a very upscale and very traditional clothier--they offer not merely clothes, but etiquette advice on their 'blog, a small movie theatre for children, free shoe-shines, and, of course, on-site tailoring. This is retail the way it should be! 

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged EU 52R (US 42R). Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2



          
*
57) Hand Tailored 3/2 sack Tweed Jacket for The English Shop of Princeton.*

The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers located in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--its closest competitors were Langrock and Hilton--and this lovely jacket shows why. Hand-tailored, this is a classic 3/2 sack tweed with a lovely lapel roll. The cloth is wonderful--a complex broken bone herringbone with vertical striping in chestnut brown and sky blue. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and has two button cuffs. It has a single centre vent, and was almost certainly made in the USA.

It does have a small ink stain on the lining by the left-hand pocket; this gives it a rather professorial character, but because of this it is only in Very Good condition, and so is just $35, or offer... a bargain for a Hand Tailored 3/2 sack tweed from The English Shop!

*Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2





    

*58) Hand Tailored Double-Breasted jacket cut from Scottish wool, by Maiwo Yang & Co., Hong Kong. *

Maiwo Yang & Co have been prominently featured in the memoirs and histories by the essayist Franciso A. Cruz, since they employed his father after the family's escape from Communist China. This jacket is a lovely example of the firm's work. First, it is cut from Scottish wool--this is clearly stamped on the edge of the bolt from which the back of this jacket was cut, and is visible as the lining has been left unfinished to conform this. (I can have the lining sewn shut if desired before shipping.) The patterning and colourway of the cloth are lovely; the cloth is a very dark, dark navy birdseye with lighter blue accents heathered in, with a very subtle red overcheck.

The jacket is cut as a double-breasted jacket with six brass buttons, all of which are functional; it has two button cuffs. It features two front hacking pockets, and it is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It comes complete with all of its original spare buttons attached to the interior.
*
This jacket is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 29







    

*59) VERY SMALL Hand Tailored Tweed 3/2 sack by Shaffer's (Di Martino's) of Trenton.*

Diego DiMartino opened his tailoring shop in Trenton, NJ in 1943, and quickly established himself as one of the premier tailors to New Jersey's academic and political elite. back then, Trenton--and not Princeton--was the place to have your clothes made, a situation that didn't change until the civil unrest of the late 1960s. (Indeed, until the the early 1960s people in Princeton aspired to live in Trenton--a situation that has now reversed!) Shaffer's survived the unrest, and are still going strong under the direction of Pasquale DiMartino, Diego's nephew--although they left Trenton in 2006 and now operate their tailoring firm in nearby Lawrenceville.

This lovely tweed shows just why Shaffer's has continued in business for almost 75 years, and is still going strong. Cut from a heavyweight twill tweed in dark moss green and cream this lovely jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with flapped patch pockets and a lovely lapel roll. It is fully canvassed and half-lined; the lining is a lovely green, complementary to the tweed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA; in fact, it was hand-tailored in Trenton! It's in absolutely excellent condition, and a wonderful bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*

Chest:19 
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder:16 3/4
Length: 26



   

*60) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*

The grey herringbone tweed is a classic wardrobe staple, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it--as the best version of this classic is that which is made from Harris Tweed!

Cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and is half-lined. All of the buttons are leather covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!--and was made in the USA. 
*
Asking just $30

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/4



    

*61) J. Peterman Travel Blazer.*

J. Peterman was started in 1987 by John Peterman, who had once played baseball for the Pittsburgh Pirates. The brand was intended to take the place of Banana Republic, which had just been purchased by The Gap and which Peterman (correctly) foresaw would soon lose its way. To this end Peterman specialized in offering well-made clothing that reproduced iconic items of clothing, items that had romantic associations, or items that had appeared in popular films, all of which were advertised with background stories and the occasional hyperbole about their likelihood to make the wearer more attractive and successful.

This marketing approach was successful, but led to the company being mocked on the TV show Seinfeld, with Elaine's boss being the "world traveler and bon vinant" J. Peterman. As a trivial aside, the actor who played J. Peterman on Seinfeld was hired by the company to play an investor in its TV commercials, and became a member of their Board of Directors.

(J. Peterman is still going strong, and the hyperbole on their website is as overblown as always.... And, please, do NOT wear a kilt as they portray kilt-wearing, which reduces the pictured garment to a skirt! Men's kilts should be at least 1" above the knee, more if hiking.)

No doubt this blazer was described in glowing terms when it was first marketed. And it's certainly a very nice garment indeed, being cut from lighter-weight wool, with flapped patch pockets, darting, and a contemporary two button front. It is also fully lined, has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

It has a small smudge on one sleeve--which is very inconspicuous, and which I only just noticed after examining the jacket carefully several times--and this will come out with the first dry clean. Given this, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and *a bargain at just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44L--which is far too large! Measurements:
*
Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



       

*
62) BEAUTIFUL dark Navy Blazer in Loro Piana Camelhair!*

This is gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully luxurious dark navy worsted camelhair cloth by Loro Piana of Italy this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It is in excellent condition. It was made in the USA.
*
Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 38R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2





    

*63) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket by Coat Tails.*

The grey herringbone Harris tweed is the staple of any classic wardrobe, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it! Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-clad, metal shanked "football" buttons that go so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union made in the USA.

It is slightly rumpled from storage, but this will be fixed with its first dry-clean or press--or steam! As such, this is in Very Good condition--which will be excellent condition after a dry clean--and so is a bargain at just $30, or offer.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30



    

*64) Navy and Black Guncheck by Lauren. Made in Canada.*

The perfect jacket to transition from Winter into Spring, this is a lovely dark lighter-midweight guncheck jacket from Lauren, with a dark navy blue and black base and overchecking in Royal blue and russet brown. This is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It has a single center vent, is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It was Union made in Canada, and is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!

*Asking just $29, or offer.*

*Tagged 42S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/2





  

*65) Browning Fifth Avenue Black Flannel Blazer*

According to an ad. placed in Time Magazine on May 21st, 1934 "To Harvard, Yale and Princeton men, Browning, King & Co. means college clothes". That proud boast continued for several decades, even as the original iteration of Browning, King & Co. changed its name in 1959 to Browning of Fifth Avenue to avoid confusion between it and other regional stores that had acquired the right to use the Browning, King name.

The items that I have seen from Browning, Kind, & Co and the more recent Browning Fifth Avenue have all lived up to that early 1930s promise--including this lovely black blazer. (Please note that while this might raise the suspicion that this is an orphan, this can be dispelled by a quick glance at the inside tag; this is intended for use as a stand alone odd jacket, as it is tagged just 39S--a suit jacket would typically have the accompanying trousers size on the label also.) Cut from lovely wool flannel with a wonderful hand and drape, this is Browning's "Londonaire" model--a British inspired three button jacket with darting and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and half lined. It was Union made in teh USA during the Golden Era of Ivy Style--which is why there is a hint of a roll to the lapel at the top buton--and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 39S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 3/4



    

*Moving Towards Spring....!*

*66) NWT Alan Flusser Silk Jacket with Lilac Lining*

This is a lovely jacket, and would be wonderful for Spring and Summer! Cut from pure silk, this jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting. It has a single center vent, and a wonderful lining in pale lilac pink; the lining features pick stitching throughout. This jacket has three button cuffs and a single center vent. This jacket was an uncollected alteration--the sleeves were taken up--and so is new and unworn; it retains its original boutonniere tag. and all of the pockets are still basted shut, as is the vent. This is thus in excellent condition. Imported--just as the catalogues would say!

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/8





     

*67) THE PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Spring Green Herringbone 3/2 sack.*

Made by Gordon of Philadelphia--one of the lesser known classic American clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this is a lovely 3/2 sack jacket in Spring Green herringbone tweed--perfect for Spring! It has a lovely lapel roll, a kelly green lining that complements the tweed perfectly, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked "football" buttons. The center back seam and the shoulder seams are all lapped. It has very natural shoulders. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It could use a sympathetic press, and, as such, it is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $32, or offer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29





     

*68) VERY SMALL Lanvin Sky Blue Blazer*

This is a lovely smaller blazer that's perfect for the sunnier days of Spring! Cut from a lovely sky blue woolen cloth this little gem was originally sold by Boyd's of Philadelphia, a very upscale traditional clothier that is one of the few still going strong. A contemporary two button model with subtle darts this has four button cuffs. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in Lanvin's signature lining, and features a single center vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, and was Union Made in the USA.

*Asking just $30, or offer.

Measurements:
*
Chest: 18 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 15 3/8
Length: 26 1/2





    

*69) S. Cohen Jacket in Silk and Wool.*

*Formerly the property of Reality TV Star Bucky Deleasa, father in law of Kevin Jonas of The Jonas Brothers.
*
This is absolutely lovely! Made by S. Cohen of Montreal, this is a blend of 52% silk and 48% wool, making it lovely lighter-weight jacket that's perfect for Spring and Summer. Cut from a miniature check in chestnut and bark browns with a taupe base, this is fully lined and fully canvassed; it has extensive pick stitching throughout the lining. It is a contemporary two button model with darting; it has a single center vent and four button cuffs. This is in excellent condition, and was made in Canada.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 46R. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/2





       

*70) Lovely Brown Barleycorn Tweed!*

This is a lovely basic tweed! Cut from dark brown barleycorn tweed flecked throughout with forest green, Royal blue, and berry red, this is a contemporary two button model with darying. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs--and all of the buttons are brown leather-covered metal-shanked buttons that go so well with tweed! This is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $20, or offer.

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30



    

*71) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers Spring-Summer Jacket!*

This is absolutely beautiful, and my pictures really don't do it justice--please see the close up of the cuff for the proper patterning and colourway!

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a blend of silk and wool, or possibly silk and wool and linen; it has a wonderfully textured hand and it drapes beautifully. This is also a lighter mid-weight fabric, and so it would be perfect for Spring or early Summer. The patterning and the colourway of the fabric are wonderful--a lassic herringbone in the colour of early Spring greens, with a subtle overcheck in burnt orange and russet. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is a contemporary two button model with darting and a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. It's in excellent condition.

*This is a truly beautiful jacket, at a bargain at just $40!

Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 3/4





     

*72) CLASSIC British Guncheck; Made in the UK and perfect for Spring!*

This is a lovel,y example of a classic British jacket, tailored from a lighter mid-weight wool in a traditional guncheck patterning of forest green, bark brown, and peat black on a tan base. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting--standard on almost any British country jacket!--and features twin vents. It is fully lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It was originally sold by that stalwart store of the conservative British middle class, Marks & Spencer. It was Made in the UK, and given its classic good looks, weight, and guncheck colouring this would be perfect for Spring!

It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain* at just $40, or offer.

Tagged 40L, but runs slightly smaller. Measurements:
*
Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## LeeLo

*Brooks Brothers Broadcloth Sport-shirt 16.5 x 34 Blue Black Tattersall*

Brooks Brothers Broadcloth Sport-shirt 16.5 x 34 Blue Black Tattersall

*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## LeeLo

*L.L. Bean Olive Green V-Neck Sweater 100% Cotton MADE IN SCOTLAND Medium*

L.L. Bean olive green v-neck sweater. Made in Scotland of 100% cotton. Features saddle shoulders. This beautiful sweater would be perfect for Spring.

23.5" Chest
24.5" Length
36" Sleeve

*Asking $20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

I'll be out of town for a few days, so please forgive delays in responding to PMs!


----------



## Reptilicus

LL Bean Boat & Tote Open Top, Regular handles Color Blue. Bought in September,never used.

SOLD Medium
Dimensions: 12"H x 13"W x 6"D.
Handles: Regular: 6". $20 shipped. SOLD

SOLD Large
Dimensions: 15"H x 17"W x 7"D.
Handles: Regular: 8". $22 shipped. SOLD

Fjällräven*Gear*Duffel SOLD
Purchased Oct 2016, very low miles. Was not quite large enough for my needs and has been a closet dweller ever since. $50
w17.3" h12" d 6" 23L capacity
1 Small zipped internal stow pocket
2 internal half width open top pockets
2 full length zippered external side pockets

Color Green SOLD

polyester
Large gear duffel in G1000 Heavy Duty
Large exterior pockets on both sides
Safety pocket inside
Use to store large gear, boots or as a weekend travel bag
Double layer webbing handles. Metal & leather trims	






Additional product photos here:
https://www.amazon.com/Fjallraven-F24212-Gear-Duffel/dp/B00F18VB40?th=1


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC SUITS!*

*I have some wonderful classic suits to pass on today, including some beauties from Norman Hilton, Brooks Brothers--including a vintage flannel 3/2 sack!--Southwick, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers![/B]

1) GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Norman Hilton Flannel suit

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Normal Hilton joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted.

Norman Hilton clothes were absolutely first quality, and this wonderful suit shows why. Made in the factory at Linden, NJ, this is cut from a beautifully soft wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape in a classic grey with both pin and chalk striping. Even at first glance it is obvious that this is a very beautiful and well-made suit indeed! Cut as a rare two-button sack, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made expressly for (the now defunct) Marshall Fields, back when Marshall Field's was a very upscale store indeed.

It is in absolutely excellent condition,and was, of course Union Made in the USA--in Linden, NJ!

Asking just $75, or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measures:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1) with a 1 3/4" cuff.





  


2) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack in grey pinstripe.

H. Freeman is one of the premier traditional suit makers in America, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five purveyors of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, so this suit has a wonderfully classic provenance!

Cut as a traditional Ivy 3/2 sack from a classic grey pinstripe wool cloth, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single centre vent, and very natural shoulder--as you would expect from H. Freeman's "Naturalaire" line! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union Made in Philadelphia, USA.

This suit has a very small snag hold on one cuff, as shown--this could readily be repaired. Because of this, though, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged (vintage) 44. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





       

3) Classic Dark Grey pinstipe Gold Trumpeteer by Hart, Shaffner, Marx

A lovely classic charcoal grey pinstripe suit in a contemporary two button cut with subtle darting, this is the top of the line for HSM--the Gold Trumpeteer. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this beautiful suit has a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 27 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



    

4) Austin Reed suit. Traditional British Styling, Made in the USA.

Designed in the UK, this lovely suit has a fully functional ticket pocket and a twin vent--as you'd expect from a UK styled suit! The trousers also lack belt loops, featuring instead side adjusters, for a sleeker, more fitted silhouette. This suit is cut from a lovely light grey wool cloth with traditional (for Britain) and subtle windowpane overchecking in light brown, sky blue, and berry red. It is half canvassed and half lined. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. IUt was Made in the USA. The left sleeve's lining at the cuff has a minor repair; this could use some minor attention as the stitching wasn't the best, but this can't be seen when worn. However, because of this this suit is in Very Good condition, and hence is a bargain at just $39, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 28 1/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+2 3/4)





    

5) Charcoal Flannel Suit, for Roots.

This is a beautiful, classic suit made for Roots, the upscale store of New Jersey that used to carry a lot of tradly garments. Cut from a medium weight wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape, this is a contemporary suit with a two button front and subtle darting. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features four button cuffs and a single center vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. It was Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer--a steal for a flannel suit of this quality!

Measurements: 

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.





  

6) H. Oritsky pinstripe suit for Sal's Custom Tailors of Princeton Junction.

H. Oritsky was known as the "natural shoulder company" because of the Ivy style of the natural shoulder that it adhered to; it also made a lot of O'Connell's own-label suits. This is a lovely contemporary two button from suit, cut from a classic dark grey pinstripe wool cloth; the pinstriping is in alternating stripes of red and blue with cream. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, has very natural shoulders, a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It was Union Made in Reading, PA, USA. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. It's in excellent condition, and so a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31, with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

7) Southwick for Paul Stuart.

A lovely, classic grey suit by Southwick for Paul Stuart, this is a contemporary model with a two button front and subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent, as well as natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was made in the USA. It has had a small repair to the seam on the left lapel, but this can only really be seen if you're looking for it! As such, it's in Very Good condition, and so just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31

Waist: 17
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



   

8) GORGEOUS Hickey-Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton flannel suit with overchecking!

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a beautifully thick and luxurious flannel, the colourway and patterning of this suit are wonderful--a very very dark grey base with extremely subtle windowpane overchecking in dark chestnut; this is a truly beautiful suit, and my pictures come nowhere close to doing it justice!

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--indeed, it has just the hint of one at the top button--this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is Hickey-Freeman's "Canturbury" model, and has four buttons cuffs and a single centre vent. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, this suit is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

just $55, or offer--a genuine bargain for a 3/2 sack flannel suit of this quality!

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 18 14
Inseam: 32 (+2 1/2)





  

9) Princeton Clothing Company grey 3/2 sack suit

A lovely slate blue-grey lighter-weight suit in the classic Ivy Style 3/2 sack cut from The Princeton Clothing Company of Princeton, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs, natural shoulders, and a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

Asking just $50 > 45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 30 (+3)





   

10) J. Press "Presstige" lighter weight grey 3/2 sack suit

A listing of classic suits wouldn't be complete without an offering from J. Press! From Press's "Presstige" line this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. Cut from a lighter-weight wool cloth in classic grey, it is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center hook vent. It has three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. Made in the USA, it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/4

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/4 (+3)





    

13) H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 sack grey pinstripe in flannel!

The grey pinstripe suit is a wardrobe staple, and the 3/2 sack version is the Ivy wardrobe staple--so if you don't have one yet, now's your chance!

This was made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton. It is cut from a wonderful mid-weight grey pinstripe flannel with a beautiful hand and drape. It is a 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. It was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $55--a bargain for a 3/2 sack in flannel from one of the premier American suit makers!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 7/8
Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    


14) Classic Contemporary British Suit!

This is lovely! Made for the British retailer Marks & Spencer's "Autograph" line, this is cut as a traditional British suit from classic grey wool cloth with subtle chestnut chalkstriping. It features a fully functional ticket pocket, twin rear vents, a two button front with darting, and two button cuffs with finished buttonholes. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is fully lined in a complementary patterned lining. The trosuers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the UK, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 44S, this measures smaller:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+2)





    

16) Contemporary Brooks Brothers charcoal grey suit.

Another wardrobe classic, this is a contemporary charcoal grey suit with a two button closure and darting. Union made in the USA, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44S. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
SHoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 18
Inseam: 26 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





     

17) H. Freeman charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton 

This is wonderful!! A classic 3/2 sack in charcoal pinstripe made in Philadelphia by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. The pinstriping on this is beautioful; alternating stripes of cream, and then intertwined red and blue, which gives a purple impression at first sight--please see the close-up! It has four button cuffs, very natural shoulders, and a single center vent. ALthough this is a true 3/2 sack it has a very high lapel roll! The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 38R. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 5/8
Length: 30

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.





  

18) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart "Classic" suit in Glen Plaid

A beautiful suit cut from mid-weight cloth in a classic cream and white Glen Plaid pattern with a complementary windowpane overcheck in berry red this is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is both fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent and four button cuffs. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.



     

19) CLASSIC Grey Pinstripe 3/2 sack suit by Corbin

Corbin is one of the great American clothiers, and this lovely suit shows why! Cut from mid-weight wool cloth in grey with taupe-cream pinstriping, this is a 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll--just a hint of a curl to indicate that this is not a three button jacket. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features three button cuffs. It has natural shoulders and a single center vent. The trousers are cuffed and flat-front. Please note that this appears to have been taken in along the back center seam by about 1/4"; this does not affect either the appearance or wear when worn, but does mean that this is in Very Good condition, and hence just $40. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2(+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+1/2), with 1 1/2" cuff.



      

20) GRAIL! Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren Double Breasted Suit in Grey Flannel

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from a wonderfully heavy and luxurious flannel with a terrific hand and drape, this suit shows why Ralph Lauren rose to prominence for his English-inspired tailoring--and why Norman Hilton broke with him, for this is very much an Anglo-inspired jacket, rather than one that follows the American Ivy League Style. The cloth is wonderful, and the cut of this jacket does full justice to it. Cut as a classic double breasted jacket with a six button front and two button closure, this features peak lapels and twin vents; it is also darted.. It is fully canvassed and fully lined; the trousers are pleated and cuffed. This is the sort of suit that a former RAF officer would wear to a country house weekend after the War!

This was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $60, or offer, for this beauty.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/8

Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 30 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.



     

21) Vintage "Devonshire" Glen Plaid suit 

A lovely and unusual suit in a glen plaid that's a medly of brown earth tones with Royal blue overchecking, this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and was Union made in the USA. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition (I am always conservative rating vintage items!), and is a bargain at just $29, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17
Inseam: 30 (+0) with 1 3/4" cuff.





   

22) Ermenigildo Zegna Double Breasted Suit

This is absolutely beautiful! Fully canvassed and fully lined, this cut from a beautiful Zegna cloth that's a complex weave of charcoal grey and Royal blue, presenting as mid-grey on first appearence and only revealing the blue tones on close inspection. This is then accented with pinstriping in cream and tan, for a truly sophisticated cloth, as befits a Zegna suit.

The cut of the suit does full justice to the cloth; it is a classic double-breasted suit with a 6/2 button configuration. The peak lapels and placket are accented with pick stitching throughout. It is ventless, in Flusser-approved style, and it has three button cuffs with finished buttonholes. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $49, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuffs.





     

23) H. Freeman 3/2 mid-grey sack suit with narrow pinstriping

Another lovely classic suit from H. Freeman, this is a classic 3/2 sack in mid-grey with narrow cream pinstriping. It has a very high lapel roll, but the curve at the top buttonhole is lovely and liquid, showing this to be a true 3/2 jacket. This is fully canvassed and half-lined, with a single centre vent and two button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed. It's in Very Good/Excellent condition; it could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and then it will be in excellent condition! It has very natural shoulders. It was Union made in Philadelphia, USA.

Asking just $40, or offer.

Tagged 44L, but measures closer to a 44R:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 25 (+3)





    

24) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" Double Breasted Suit

This is absolutely beautiful, as befits Brooks Brothers' top of the line "Golden Fleece" offerings! This is a beautiful double-breasted suit with a 6 button front and two button closure. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is ventless, in Flusser approved fashion, and features two button cuffs and beautiful peak lapels. The cloth is a lovely lighter-weight wool in midnight blue with cream pinstriping. The trousers are pleated and cuffed. This was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition; there is some *very* minor pilling on the interior of the lapels, which will vanish with its first dry clean and could never been seen when worn.

Asking just $49 or offer.

Tagged 41L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.





    

26) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Armani Double Breasted Suit. Made in Italy!

Dating from the time when Armani was King, this beautiful double-breasted suit shows just why his garments--the real ones, from the main line Made in Italy, rather than all of the diffusion lines that followed--were so desirable. Made in Italy--as it should be--this is cut from a lovely lighter mid-weight dark, dark grey cloth that's accented by roped cream chalk striping. It has peak lapels, jetted front pockets, and a 4 button front with a single button closure. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style. The trousers are cuffed and feature box pleats on the front.

This suit is classic Armani from its heyday, and in is Very Good/Excellent condition--it's only slightly rmnpled from storage, which will be fixed with a dry clean, and has had a small repair to the lining, as shown.

This is lovely, and a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 16
Inseam: 33 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.



     

27) Palm Beach suit in glen plaid.

The patterning and colourway of this suit are lovely; a light brown based glen plaid with striping in burnt orange, chestnut, and sky blue. Cut as contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single centre vent, is half-lined, and features its original period-correct buttons. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed. This was Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition, only because the zipper is a little tight!

Asking just $29, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)





   


28) H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in classic charcoal grey with pinstriping for The English Shop of Princeton

This is a true beauty! Made by the esteemed firm of H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this beautiful suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely high lapel roll. It is cut from dark grey wool cloth with classic pinstriping and a lovely hand and drape. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4 
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 19
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

Please note: This is a SUIT, and NOT an odd jacket; my apologies for omitting the picture with the trousers!





  

THREE PIECE SUITS

A three-piece suit should be at the centerpiece of every classic wardrobe, but, alas, they are becoming increasingly rare. So I'm very pleased to be able to offer six beautiful three-piece suits today--including a NWOT Zegna cloth grey pinstripe in cashmere and wool, a 1956 tweed three-piece with reversible vest, a gorgeous and classic Southwick navy pinstripe 3/2 sack, and more!

[B29) GRAIL! NWOT Grey Pinstripe, Handtailored in Italy from Zegna cashmere & wool cloth.

This is absolutely gorgeous! Tailored from beautiful Zegna cashmere-wool cloth in classic grey with a cream pinstripe this beautiful and rare three piece suit was hand tailored in Italy. The jacket is cut with a three button front--although this is far more of a British-inspired traditional three-button jacket than a fashion-forward approach--and subtle darting. It has four button cuffs with kissing buttons, and a twin vent--another nod to its British styling. The jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined in Bemberg. The vest has a five button front and two functional lower front pockets--these are both still basted shut. It has a waist adjuster at the rear. The trousers are pleated and uncuffed.

This beautiful suit is NEW, WITHOUT TAGS. It even comes complete with its original hanger! As such, it is in absolutely perfect condition.

Asking just $85, or offer--likely around 10% of its original retail!

This is tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2 
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 34 1/2 (+3)

Vest width: 20 1/4
Length: 27







         

30) 1956 3/2 Sack Tweed Three Piece Suit with Reversible Vest! 

I have full provenance on this suit! It was purchased in 1956 in Scranton, PA for a graduating High School senior before he headed off to Princeton University; it was in his possession for the rest of his life, carefully stored in a cedar closet once he graduated from Princeton.

That this suit is now over 60 years old is a testament to how well well-made clothing can hold up if it is treated well, for this suit is still perfectly wearable in 2017--it needs no babying at all. It is cut from mid-weight tweed in a wonderful and classicially 1950s heathery tweed in a medly of dark forest and moss greens. The jacket is a classic 3/2 sack, with a lapped center seam down the back and a single hook vent. It has two button cuffs, and wonderfully narrow mid-century lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a beautiful 1950s geometric lining in colours that complement the tweed.

The vest is fully reversible; it could either be used as a vest cut from the same tweed as the jacket and trousers, or else it could be reversed so that it presents as an odd vest in a loden green that's the perfect complement to the rest of the suiting. The vest has two functional front pockets, and the back is constructed from the same patterned material as the jacket lining. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

This suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It could use a dry clean and a press, and the jacket has a tiny weave fault on the front, as shown--this is just the size of a pinhead and I wouldn't have seen it had I not been looking very, very closely at the buttons it is close to! (If you wish, I can have this rewoven for $10--but it could just as readily be ignored.) There is also the very start of a fray at the corner of one of the interior pockets, as shown.

This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is a bargain at just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29

Waist: 18
Inseam: 25 3/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

Vest width: 18 1/2
Length: 24 1/8







          *


----------



## LeeLo

*CLAIMED.*



LeeLo said:


> L.L. Bean olive green v-neck sweater. Made in Scotland of 100% cotton. Features saddle shoulders. This beautiful sweater would be perfect for Spring.
> 
> 23.5" Chest
> 24.5" Length
> 36" Sleeve
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## LeeLo

*SHAMELESS BUMP.*



LeeLo said:


> Flat front, un-cuffed, made in USA cords from Bill's Khakis. In great condition, wrinkles and spot where it was hanging up on the cuffs will come out in the wash. 32.5" x 29"
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## LeeLo

*SHAMELESS BUMP.
*


LeeLo said:


> Brooks Brothers Broadcloth Sport-shirt 16.5 x 34 Blue Black Tattersall
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Perfect Trad / Ivy casual shirt.

New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Blue and White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Slim Fit Button Down Collar Shirt. Made in USA. Crisp shirts with a high quality of fabric and workmanship. Use measurements to predict fit. These are Slim Fit shirts but are generously sized in neck measurement and sleeve length. *$25*

Measurements:
XS 15-33/34 P2P (across chest at armpit level) 21.25 
S 16-34/35 21.5
M 16.5-34/35 23
L 17-35/36 23.25
XL 18-36 25


----------



## Steve Smith

Lot of 3 New With Tags Brooks Brothers non-iron Cotton Spread Collar French Cuff shirts. First quality except the far right shirt has a couple of tiny specks on the collar (pictured). Measurements of each shirt are on the BB paper price tag. All are in the range of 14 to 14.5 neck and 30 to 30.5 sleeve. Total retail for the three shirts is $540. *$80 buys the group, including shipping by Priority Mail to a US address*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO BEAUTIFUL ISAIA JACKETS!*​

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING* on everything within the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*


*Please PM with interest and offers!*


*1) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL ISAIA jacket in silk and cashmere.*

Founded in the 1920s, in 1957 ISAIA moved to Casalnouvo, near Napoli, where almost half of the male adult population were tailors. They have had a national reputation in Italy for superlative tailoring, and this reputation spread internationally in the 1980s when they started to market to the United States and elsewhere in Europe. Despite the expansion of their business all of their jackets are still made in Casalnouvo.

This jacket shows just why ISAIA are so esteemed. Cut from a blend of 75% silk and 25% cashmere in a wonderful Spring green, this beautiful jacket has a Neopolitan hree button front subtle darts, and two lower patch pockets. It is fully canvassed and fully lined in ISAIA's signature lining in a wonderful complementary sky-blue. This jacket features simply masses of handwork, with pick sticthing along the placket, the lapels, around the pockets, and in the lining. It also features a twin vent and four button cuffs.

Made in Casalnouvo, Italy, this is in absolutely beautiful condition.

*Asking just $135, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged EU58 (US 48), this measures:*


Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4








   


*
2) ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL ISAIA JACKET!*

Cut from cloth that's a lovely blend of wool, silk, and linen, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful light brown with cream pinstriping--the perfect colourway for Spring and early summer, especially given its Neapolitan heritage!

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting, this is fully canvassed, and fully lined in ISAIA's signature lining. This jacket has a twin vent, and features fully functional three--button surgeon's cuffs. It also features extensive handwork, not only on the buttonholes but also on the placket, the lapels, and in the lining. It was, of course, made in Casalnouvo, just outside Naples, Italy. It is is absolutely beautiful condition.

*Asking just $125, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged EU6 (US46) this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*POLICE ISSUED! Leather Motorcycle jacket. Thick, heavy, and beautiful! FREE SHIPPING, OFFERS WELCOME*

*POLICE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!*

*Issued by Hunterdon Co. NJ*​

This jacket was issued to Hunterdon Co. Sherrif's Department; the original patches were all professionally removed, although they have left shadows... which simply add to this jacket's appeal!


This is a seriously heavy item of clothing--as you'd expect from something that actually IS workwear, rather than merely being made to LOOK like workwear by a hipster artisan in a loft in Brooklyn. It's a standard-issue "Boston PD" motorcycle jacket, with two deep slash pockets in front and faux snap chest pockets. It has a very sturdy and oversized YKK reversible zipper that runs beautifully fluidly. It the original twin holes to carry the police badge, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. The cuffs are gauntlet American cuffs. The sides feature inset YKK zippers; when opened the jacket's sides can be held in place by adjustable straps that snap to the hem of the jacket. This feature serves the dual purpose for police officers of providing easy access to weapons and toolbelt, and allowing ease of movement and ventilation while riding. The zipper is backed by a windflap for added warmth.


This jacket has two very deep interior side pockets that are set into the seams. It also has an interior zip for an option lining, which is not included. It has a one-piece back.


This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--the only possible flaw is the shadowing created by the removal of the original official patches on the sleeves. This appears to be a heavy cowhide jacket*-and so is a bargain at just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA* This jacket is likely to protect and to serve you well for decades!


*Measurements:*


Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: c. 33 (measured like a shirt), or 21 from shoulder (deceptively short, given how this is cut)
Shoulder: 20 3/4 at the widest; this slopes into the sleeve.
Length (BOC at back): 24 1/4


----------



## LeeLo

*Vineyard Vines Neon Stripe Green/Blue Grosgrain Unisex Belt Size M(44")*

*NWT* Medium (44" long). Asking *$35 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## Orgetorix

Make me an out-of-season lowball offer on these. I'm moving next month and don't want to move them with me!



Orgetorix said:


> Epically Trad Southwick 3/2 sack 3-piece tweed suit. Gray herringbone fabric. Natural, narrow shoulders, flat-front pants, the whole shooting match. Very good condition, only issue is a little slight fading or dirt around the crease of the collar. It's hard to see.
> 
> Tagged 46T; measures around a modern 44L.
> 
> $175 shipped OBO.
> 
> 23" pit to pit
> 18.5" shoulders
> 32.5" BOC
> 26" (+2) sleeves
> 
> Vest is 22" pit to pit
> 
> Trousers are 37" (+3) x 32" (+3).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Orgetorix said:


> Another gorgeous Southwick tweed suit - this one's a stunning brown barleycorn (herringbone? barleybone?) with a multi-colored windowpane. 2-piece, darted 2-button jacket, flat front pants. Excellent condition; no issues except it's missing all six or eight sleeve buttons.
> 
> $135 shipped OBO.
> 
> Tagged 40T, seems TTS.
> 
> 17.7" shoulders
> 21.5" pit to pit
> 32.5 BOC
> 26" (+2") sleeves
> 
> Pants are 34" (+2) x 32.5" (+1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## FLMike

^Where are you heading, Org? You've been in the Bluegrass state for as long as I can recall.


----------



## Orgetorix

FLMike said:


> ^Where are you heading, Org? You've been in the Bluegrass state for as long as I can recall.


A mile and a half down the road!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

******************************************
*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Something casual for the weekends...?*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*
As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) NOS Orvis Safari Travel Fabric Half-Belt Jacket. c. 40R. FREE SHIPPING, OFFERS WELCOME!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from 100% cotton, this jacket is New Old Stock with its original tags attached, announcing it as being cut from Orvis' Safari Travel fabric.

This jacket is simply packed with features! Cut as a two button sack--appropriately, since a more form-fitting jacket would be inappropriate in the climates this is designed for--this features two deep flapped demi-bellows pockets on the front, a VERY deep passport/wallet pocket cut as a ticket pocket on the left-hand side, and a breast pocket.

(A demi-bellows pocket is affixed at the outer edge like a regular pocket, with additional bellows fabric at the edge nearer the placket. This provides the extra carrying ability of a bellows pocket while retaining the drape of the jacket when the pockets are full.)

It also features a corduroy collar in cream, wide-spaced cuff buttons indicating that this is a functional rather than a formal jacket. On the back it features a reinforced straight shoulder yoke for added durability, a beautifully stitched half-belt, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It also features a single center hook vent.

The interior is half-lined--and lined at the belt--and features a full complement of interior pockets, including a zippered security pocket. This jacket is half-canvassed. It is, of course, in perfect condition--as you'd expect from a new jacket!

*Asking just $49 for this beautiful jacket, perfect for Summer!*

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

[/URL] 


    


*2) The Perfect Trad/Ivy Tweed 3/2 sack! *

This is an absolute gem! Made by Huntington, one of the great unsung classic American clothiers, this beautiful jacket has all of the trad desiderata. Cut from a lovely broad herringbone tweed in , classic grey, the tweed of this beautiful jacket is flecked throughout with moss and forest greens, berry crimson, creamy yellow, golden wheat, and peat black fleckings. It's also wonderfully textured!

The cut does the tweed full justice. Cut as a 3/2 sack, this features the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, a center lapped seam with a centre hook vent, and two button cuffs, It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 1/2

[/URL]


[/URL]






     


*3) LOVELY SMALL Harris Tweed Jacket from Ivy clothier BJ Keats. *

BJ Keats was a pioneer of a "weekends only, membership only" approach to retail. Founded in 1981, during the week they manufactured very traditional, and very expensive, clothing at their Philadelphia location; at weekends they ceased manufacturing, and opened their doors to persons who had registered (as "members") to shop at their Factory Store.

Although their clothes were wonderful and this approach to retail was successful (leading to a second outlet being opened in DC) BJ Keats was lined to another company, Vertical Apparel Planning, which was unsuccessful--and when it folded took BJ Keats down with it, with Keats having to liquidate its stock and then be sold (in November 1988 to Stanley Blacker) to cover the losses of VAP.

This Harris Tweed jacket--made by BJ Keats--is thus a reminder of a almost-forgotten by-way in American retail history.

It's also absolutely beautiful. Cut from a traditional Harris Tweed herringbone cloth, the colourway is wonderful--a subtle heathered mix of browns, greys, and slates, reminiscent of peat smoke over a Highland bothy on an early November evening. Cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with very subtle darts, this features the classic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons that go so well with tweed. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It has a single center vent, and is in absolutely beautiful condition.

This would be a wonderful addition to any wardrobe, and will give you decades of service!

*Asking just $45, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29







   


*4) ANOTHER Lovely Small Tweed from BJ Keats--this time, a beautiful 3/2 sack!*

The cousin to the beautiful small B.J. Keats Harris Tweed jacket that I have just posted, below, this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderfully liquid lapel roll. The tweed fabric is wonderful--a classic dark brown barleycorn, with stripes in dark red, sky blue, and turqoise-green, flecked through with foest green, pumpkin orange, and cream.

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Like its cousin, above, this is a lovely reminder of a by-way in American retail history.

*Asking just $45, or offer.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 28 3/4
  

*5) VERY LARGE Barleycorn tweed!*

Tagged a "Portly 54L", this tweed is the largest jacket that I've ever seen... so if it's your size I would snatch it up! Cut from a lovely and classic slate blue-grey barleycorn cloth that's accented with vertical stripes in autumnal russet, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts and a single center vent. It is fully lined, has three button cuffs, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 28 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 23 1/4
Length: 33

[/URL]


  

*
6) MTM J. Press Navy Blazer with 3/2 lapel and Anglophile details!*

Made originally for William Cowett, Harvard graduate and prominent NY investment banker, this lovely jacket is a blend of the best elements of classic American and British style.

Although this features a 3/2 lapel this jacket has subtle darts--it also features slanted hacking pockets and a fully functional ticket pocket. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from a substantial navy hopsack cloth. It features a single center vent, and three button cuffs--which are fully functional surgeons' cuffs. The buttons are all hollow brass, similar to Waterbury buttons. This jacket was made in 1996, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*It's a bargain at just $65, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4





   

*7) CLASSIC 3/2 sack Navy Blazer by Brooks Brothers.*

The 3/2 sack navy blazer should be a staple in every classic wardrobe, and this one's a beauty! From Brooks Brothers, this has two flapped patch pockets and a beautiful lapel roll. The buttons are lovely and unusual, being a lovely autumnal brown--the perfect complement to the classic navy--and stamped with Brooks Brothers' hanging sheep logo. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

It has three very minor flaws; a small white mark by the lower right-hand pocket, a small hint of securing thread for the top button (a usual flaw with 3/2 sacks), and a tiny little snag on the left hand cuff near the buttons--this really can't be seen at all, but it is there! Overall, then, this is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*This lovely all-season jacket is tagged 43L and measures:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## zeppacoustic

Stafford Harris tweed in 40R. Nice windowpane from a couple years ago. Like-new condition. $50 shipped.

Length from bottom of cuff: 30.5
Shoulders: 18.5
P2P: 21.5
Sleeve: 24.5


----------



## Ekphrastic

Hey, folks. Due to some eBay sellers being unable to measure their merchandise correctly, I've ended up with some Trad desiderata: two OBCDs--one light blue from Chaps Ralph Lauren (back when they did things well) and one white/blue striped from LL Bean (it's a "single-needle made" one, albeit a 60/40 cotton/poly one, but it's got a flapped chest pocket with a hole for a pen, which I think is kind of unique). Both shirts measure around 15 x 34. (I'm a 15 x 35.)

I've also ended up with a really, really vintage LL Bean shawl-collar sweater, complete with a leather-wrapped button to fasten the collar. It's red (and, yes, I know that we're leaving sweater season), a mixture of bright red and maroon yarns. Too small for me (I'm a medium-tall in sweaters); I'd call it a vintage medium--i.e., somewhere between a modern medium and small.

Unlike the eBayers from whom I got these, if you have any interest in them, I will measure them correctly! PM me, and we'll work out a price or trade.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SUMMER SHIRTS!*

*Vintage Lands' End Purple/Tan Plaid Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Philippines; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: L (16-16 1/2)*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Lands' End Canvas Multi-Color Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: L (16-16 1/2)*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers 346 Multi-Color Plaid Madras Short Sleeve*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Lightweight Cotton; Made in India
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Ties in Excellent Condition!*

*Brooks Brothers Red/Navy/Silver Repp Stripe*


Click pics for larger view.

  

*Excellent Condition*
*57" x 3.75"*, 100% Silk, Made in USA
*PRICE: $15*

*********************************************
*Brooks Brothers Navy/Gold/Silver Repp Stripe*


Click pics for larger view.

  

*Excellent Condition*
*57" x 3.75"*, 100% Silk, Made in USA
*PRICE: $15*

*Both Ties for $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Something casual for the weekends...?*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

******************************************
*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

Is anyone interested in a recent J Press unconstructed grey jacket? The tagged size is 40, which the gentlemen at J Press New Haven recommended for a size 38. I like it, but the shoulders are a little big. I'm asking $60, shipped.

Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 20.5"
BOC: 30.5"
Sleeve: 24.75"


__
https://flic.kr/p/TQemdJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/UdGGA2


__
https://flic.kr/p/T8RkL9

Sorry for no thumbs: photo bucket is being uncooperative.


----------



## clark_kent

straw sandals said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I haven't taken photos or measurements yet, but is anyone interested in a recent J Press unconstructed grey jacket? The tagged size is 40, which the gentlemen at J Press New Haven recommended for a size 38. I like it, but the shoulders are a little big. I'm asking $60.


What is the material?


----------



## straw sandals

The tag says wool, but it's very soft and light - almost like a sweatshirt. IIRC, the jackets were made by J Keydge. The J Press models are undarted with a double vent.


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS PATCHWORK MADRAS PANTS*

Made in India, Clark fit, no flaws. Tagged 34-30, but please see measurements.

Waist: 32", inseam 29"

*CLAIMED*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BROOKS BROTHERS SPORT SHIRT*

Blue/yellow check, 100% cotton, no flaws. Tagged size M, Traditional Fit.

Chest: 23", sleeve 34.75"

*CLAIMED*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GITMAN GOLD PINPOINT OXFORD DRESS SHIRT*

Blue, 100% cotton, made in USA, no flaws. Tagged size 16-33

Chest: 23", sleeve 33.5", collar 16-6/16"

*CLAIMED*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VIYELLA COTTON/WOOL FLANNEL SHIRT*

Really sharp colors on this one. 80% cotton/20% wool blend, made in Canada, no flaws. Tagged size S for the smaller gents.

Chest 20", sleeve 34.5"

*Asking $25 CONUS*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VINTAGE O'CONNELL, LUCAS, CHELF STRIPED SHIRT*

Here's a vintage shirt from one of the most noted menswear haberdasheries in the country.

Fabric by R. & O. Hawick (which was really a name made up by the Troy Shirt Makers Guild) and tagged with the vintage "O'Connell, Lucas, Chelf" label.

Red/white stripes (great for summer wear), 100% "sanforized" cotton, no flaws. Marked 15.5-35

Chest: 23", sleeve: 34.75", collar: 15.5"

*Asking $28 CONUS*


----------



## a4audi08

Accepting all reasonable offers - also looking to trade for 40S coats (3/2s and 2B).

1. Huntington Donegal, 3/2. Tagged 41R, Single vent, half lined. 
Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Length: 31.5"
Sleeves: 25" + 2"

2. Brooks Brothers 2B, Single vent, Fully lined. Very soft wool, feels almost like cashmere. Tagged 40R
Chest: 21.5"
Shoulder: 19"
Length (from top of neck): 32"
Sleeves: 24.25" + 2"

https://ibb.co/ffFhwQ
https://ibb.co/kmZLi5

3. Harris Tweed - Tagged 40R, 2 button
Chest: 21"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 31.75"
Sleeves: 24.25" + 2

https://ibb.co/gtcHVk

4. Chester Barrie (for Trimingham's in Bermuda) - 100% Cashmere, 3/2, SV, HL - Tagged 42L
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 32"
Sleeves: 24.5"

https://ibb.co/ciPaGQ
https://ibb.co/cqLFGQ

5. Burberry, 2B SV, HL
Chest: 22"
Shoulder: 19"
Length: 31.25"
Sleeves: 24"

https://ibb.co/eXSZAk


----------



## WillBarrett

Some fun things today - a few out of season but hopefully the price is right. All prices including shipping and offers are welcome, especially if you're combining items.

First off is tweed jacket from Polo University Club. Made in USA - two button, soft shoulders and light darts. Fit is around 38R but see the measurements. Asking $25.

Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 18"
Sleeve - 23.5"
Length - 28.5"

Here is a 100% silk jacket made for Harwell & Sons, a defunct Birmingham men's shop. USA made in size 38R. Two-button, soft shoulders and light darts. Asking $25.

Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 20.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Length - 30"

JAB red label herringbone tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffed. Fully lined. Some reweaving on the shoulder. Needs a good dry cleaning. Asking $22.

Chest - 23"
Shoulder - 19"
Length - 33"
Sleeve - 25"

















Custom fit BB 3/2 sack WITHOUT BUTTONS. See the measurements - you'll need a new set of blazer buttons and there are a few spots where a tailor would need to close up the fabric. Asking only $18 including shipping.

Shoulder: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31.5"

Bill's M3 in size 33. Faded green - sort of a fatigue color. Asking $20.

Marked 32" waist. Inseam measures to 32".

Ballin trousers - super 120s wool. Waist measures 30" and inseam is 32". Asking $15 shipped.










Generic A&S tie from Saville Row. USA-made. Asking $12.










BB XL tie. Asking $12 shipped.

Pendleton Wool Shirt - size large. Old school large which is today's medium or large, depending on one size. Asking $22.

Waistcoat of undetermined origin. Feels like suede with cool fox hunting lining. Measures at 20".

Asking $18 or offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

16.5 36- Brooks Brooks blue/ white unit stripe Ocbd. Made in USA- Excellent Condition. Oh yeah, MUST IRON!!!!
$35- free shipping. PM me offers or interest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Another quick listing. Fantastic vintage Chipp tie with a fun Screw U pun. Tie has one odd stitching issue and the keeper is lose but otherwise good. As this is a very vintage item, asking price is $20 or offer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## housemartin

post image




































STYLE NO. 9196 : POSTMAN CHUKKA

Size 9D

Great condition, please look at the pics.

$100 +$30 shipping anywhere in North America.

thanks

Inspired by the 101, the 9196 is a chukka style rather than an oxford, and is crafted with Black Chaparral leather, a black cushion crepe and wedge outsole for a classic look. THE HISTORY BEHIND THE STYLE In the 1950s, policemen still walked their beats and the postman walked his mail route. The hours spent on their feet called for comfortable and sturdy footwear and in 1954, Red Wing responded with style No. 101, a sturdy black oxford with a moldable insole. The shoe could be polished to meet uniform requirements, but it was tough enough for everything a policeman or mail carrier encountered on his rounds. Today the Postman is offered in a variety of color options.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

For sale;

AA 406 Frames in Black
New in Box
Size: 47-21
$100 ppd or best offer


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP FOR REMAINING ITEMS*

Open to offers. I need to clear things out of the closet.



gamma68 said:


> *VIYELLA COTTON/WOOL FLANNEL SHIRT*
> 
> Really sharp colors on this one. 80% cotton/20% wool blend, made in Canada, no flaws. Tagged size S for the smaller gents.
> 
> Chest 20", sleeve 34.5"
> 
> *Asking $25 CONUS*
> 
> *VINTAGE O'CONNELL, LUCAS, CHELF STRIPED SHIRT*
> 
> Here's a vintage shirt from one of the most noted menswear haberdasheries in the country.
> 
> Fabric by R. & O. Hawick (which was really a name made up by the Troy Shirt Makers Guild) and tagged with the vintage "O'Connell, Lucas, Chelf" label.
> 
> Red/white stripes (great for summer wear), 100% "sanforized" cotton, no flaws. Marked 15.5-35
> 
> Chest: 23", sleeve: 34.75", collar: 15.5"
> 
> *Asking $28 CONUS*


----------



## Steve Smith

Price includes US shipping.

Perfect Trad / Ivy casual shirt.

New Without Tags Brooks Brothers Blue and White Stripe Cotton Seersucker Slim Fit Button Down Collar Shirt. Made in USA. Crisp shirts with a high quality of fabric and workmanship. Use measurements to predict fit. These are Slim Fit shirts but are generously sized in neck measurement and sleeve length. *$25*

Measurements:
XS 15-33/34 P2P (across chest at armpit level) 21.25 
S 16-34/35 21.5
M 16.5-34/35 23
L 17-35/36 23.25
XL 18-36 25


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump.....



WillBarrett said:


> Some fun things today - a few out of season but hopefully the price is right. All prices including shipping and offers are welcome, especially if you're combining items.
> 
> First off is tweed jacket from Polo University Club. Made in USA - two button, soft shoulders and light darts. Fit is around 38R but see the measurements. Asking $25.
> 
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 18"
> Sleeve - 23.5"
> Length - 28.5"
> 
> Here is a 100% silk jacket made for Harwell & Sons, a defunct Birmingham men's shop. USA made in size 38R. Two-button, soft shoulders and light darts. Asking $25.
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 20.5"
> Sleeve - 24.5"
> Length - 30"
> 
> JAB red label herringbone tweed. 3/2 sack with two button cuffed. Fully lined. Some reweaving on the shoulder. Needs a good dry cleaning. Asking $22.
> 
> Chest - 23"
> Shoulder - 19"
> Length - 33"
> Sleeve - 25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fit BB 3/2 sack WITHOUT BUTTONS. See the measurements - you'll need a new set of blazer buttons and there are a few spots where a tailor would need to close up the fabric. Asking only $18 including shipping.
> 
> Shoulder: 19.5"
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeve: 25"
> Length: 31.5"
> 
> Bill's M3 in size 33. Faded green - sort of a fatigue color. Asking $20.
> 
> Marked 32" waist. Inseam measures to 32".
> 
> Ballin trousers - super 120s wool. Waist measures 30" and inseam is 32". Asking $15 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generic A&S tie from Saville Row. USA-made. Asking $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB XL tie. Asking $12.
> 
> SOLD
> 
> Pendleton Wool Shirt - size large. Old school large which is today's medium or large, depending on one size. Asking $22.
> 
> Waistcoat of undetermined origin. Feels like suede with cool fox hunting lining. Measures at 20".
> 
> Asking $18 or offer.
> 
> SOLD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> 16.5 36- Brooks Brooks blue/ white unit stripe Ocbd. Made in USA- Excellent Condition. Oh yeah, MUST IRON!!!!
> $35- free shipping. PM me offers or interest!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## housemartin

*PRICE DROP TO $75
*



housemartin said:


> post image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STYLE NO. 9196 : POSTMAN CHUKKA
> 
> Size 9D
> 
> Great condition, please look at the pics.
> 
> $100 +$30 shipping anywhere in North America.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Inspired by the 101, the 9196 is a chukka style rather than an oxford, and is crafted with Black Chaparral leather, a black cushion crepe and wedge outsole for a classic look. THE HISTORY BEHIND THE STYLE In the 1950s, policemen still walked their beats and the postman walked his mail route. The hours spent on their feet called for comfortable and sturdy footwear and in 1954, Red Wing responded with style No. 101, a sturdy black oxford with a moldable insole. The shoe could be polished to meet uniform requirements, but it was tough enough for everything a policeman or mail carrier encountered on his rounds. Today the Postman is offered in a variety of color options.


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

This is a great deal on the Filson. Had I not just bought this exact bag in Blue two months ago I would be all over it. Even still I am tempted but I don't think my wife would like this bag (thinking of getting her one of the totes.) I did a lot of research and price was the only thing holding me back for some time.
Someone jump all over this.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $16 > $14*

******************************************
*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30 > $28*

*$28 each, Both for $50!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Something casual for the weekends...?*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## kendallr88

Does anybody have any navy grenadine, or navy silk knits they are willing to part with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

I'll get these up tonight but I've got:

Dobbs FIfth Ave Harris Tweed Fedora in size 7 1/4 - not sure how to handle shipping but going to offer here before eBay.

USA-made Brooks Brothers wool/cotton blend shirt in 15.5 size - Buchanan plaid - asking $25..

Also found a poly-blend BB 346 3/2 sack with patch pockets in approx 44L with buttons from Canisius College of Buffalo, NY - could proxy for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Titus_A

*AE Cody 10.5D*

I picked these up from ebay, but they just don't fit. My loss is your gain. $55 in the lower 48.








Other photos: one, two, three.


----------



## WillBarrett

Mentioned above:

Dobbs Fifth Ave fedora with Harris Tweed. Size 7 1/4. Asking $28 or offer.

Incredible Brooks Brothers wool/cotton blend in size 15.5R. Buchanan tartan - made in USA.

Asking $25 shipped.










Brooks Brothers country club charcoal trousers. USA Made - size 33. Measures 16" at waist and 28" inseam. Light staining along waist.

Asking $25 or offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## housemartin

*PRICE DROP: $50 PLUS SHIPPING*



housemartin said:


> post image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STYLE NO. 9196 : POSTMAN CHUKKA
> 
> Size 9D
> 
> Great condition, please look at the pics.
> 
> $100 +$30 shipping anywhere in North America.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Inspired by the 101, the 9196 is a chukka style rather than an oxford, and is crafted with Black Chaparral leather, a black cushion crepe and wedge outsole for a classic look. THE HISTORY BEHIND THE STYLE In the 1950s, policemen still walked their beats and the postman walked his mail route. The hours spent on their feet called for comfortable and sturdy footwear and in 1954, Red Wing responded with style No. 101, a sturdy black oxford with a moldable insole. The shoe could be polished to meet uniform requirements, but it was tough enough for everything a policeman or mail carrier encountered on his rounds. Today the Postman is offered in a variety of color options.


----------



## WillBarrett

Two nice shirts here - both XL and likely from the same closet.

First off is a great Viyella shirt in a muted Buchanan tartan. Button down collar.

Asking $22 or offer.







Next up is an Orvis button down in a nice hefty cotton - almost oxford cloth. Lot of miles left in this. Two issues of note: replaced Button and small mark on cuff - I think it should wash out. Button down collar - asking $22 or offer.




Will sell both together for $35.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axolotlable

Hiya folks.

Here's the deal. I'm new to selling anything here; but I'm all about trad clothing. Being a poor college student, I have a ton of time to search for secondhand clothing to build my wardrobe. In that time I've acquired a decent amount of nice trad stuff that fits me, and A LOT that doesn't.

So anyway, rest assured anything posted here is high quality and something I would wear if it fit. I hope to pass it unto this brotherhood who may actually appreciate it. If you think anything is unfairly priced, please let me know and I'll do my best to change accordingly. (This is new to me.)

Thanks a bunch
-Matt
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$50 Shipped
*Brooks Brother's *"Brooksgate": 3/2 roll navy blazer!
Union made in the USA

Material: Unspecified
Chest: 38" (measured 19")
Shoulder: 35" (measured 17.5")
Waist: 36" (measured 18")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24"

No defects that I could find. Nicest blazer I've encountered. A little small for me, but will be appreciated by someone else; surely. That nice 3/2 roll.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$45
*Brooks Brothers Maker's: * (Is this considered a tattersall? Patterned windowpane?)
Made in the USA

Material: 70% wool, 30 alpaca
Chest: 48" (measured 24")
Shoulder: 39" (measured 19.5")
Waist: 46" (measured 23")
Jacket Length: 31.5"
Sleeve Length: 24"

Brooks tag is falling off; other than that cant find a single defect. Like new.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$55
*Pendleton*: Blackwatch. (Blackwatch matching tie by pendleton will be posted later)
Union made in the USA

Material: 100% Virgin Wool
Chest: 46" (measured 23")
Shoulder: 37" (measured 18.5")
Waist: 46" (measured 23")
Jacket Length: 32.75"
Sleeve Length: 25.5"

This is easily the best find I've ever encountered. I've wanted one of these for 3 years. Someday I'll find one that fits me. This jacket is PRISTINE. It has one micro hole under the right armpit. (Cant be seen when worn) Whoever picks this up - I'm jealous, and enjoy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$28
*Racquet* "Contemporary Natural Shoulder Clothing": Navy Blazer w/ patch pockets.
Union made in the USA

I believe this company was owned by hart schaffner marx when they were quality blazers. I could be wrong about this. I cant tell if it's made by "racquet club" or "racquet". This was my navy blazer until I found the one I'm currently wearing. The brass buttons have racquets on them.

Needs a dry cleaning. But otherwise the blazer is in good shape.

Material: Unspecified
Chest: 38" (measured 19")
Shoulder: 35" (measured 17.5")
Waist: 36" (measured 18")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24"


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$35 Shipped
*Harris Tweed*: Herringbone
Made in the USA

Material: Harris Freakin' Tweed
Chest: 44" (measured 22")
Shoulder: 37" (measured 18.5")
Waist: 42" (measured 21")
Jacket Length: 32"
Sleeve Length: 25"

Buttons have slight color wear. The inside armpit inside lining has come undone, but is not an issue (pictured). Besides those notes, perfect. A quality harris tweed.




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$30 Shipped
*Allen Solly:* Gray Blazer (Union made in USA)
Union made in the USA

First off, if this were a size 40 it wouldn't be here. It's fantastic, just too big for me. Union made in USA, and those patch pockets are the best. Seriously, the best.

Material: Unspecified
Chest: 42" (measured 21")
Shoulder: 36" (measured 18")
Waist: 42" (measured 21")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 25"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$35*
Hickey Freeman Collection* for Saks Fifth Ave "Boardroom": windowpane.
Union made in the USA

Material: 60% wool, 40% silk
Chest: 42" (measured 21")
Shoulder: 37" (measured 18.5")
Waist: 40" (measured 20.25")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 25"

I don't need to tell anyone here that Hickey Freeman is great. But I just wanted to say that I had the pleasure to tour their factory in Rochester NY last year. (ex's father is an executive at HF) What an awesome place, and cool history and skilled workers. If you ever have a chance to go through a textile factory, you'd be amazed at the works that surround you. Lots of respect.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*$30
Jos A Bank* - Sport coat, 3/2 roll
Union made. (USA?)

Material: Unspecified
Chest: 48" (measured 24")
Shoulder: 37" (measured 18.5")
Waist: 46" (measured 23")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24"

Tiny hole in back side of collar (pictured) Otherwise perfect. Sorry for the crumby pictures. The picture makes it look like orphan, but it actually looks like a really nice dark sport coat in the non-digital world. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## axolotlable

Bunch of nice ties. I'll knock off some monies if you buy a few. Let me know if you want any more info on these.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Top 5 paisley all came from the same thrift shop. All handmade in fine silk. From right to left: Unknown (I think BF Cooney), E. Byron George, BF Cooney, JB Bruff, Oliver Hunt

Bottom five: Robert Talbott (silk), Chaps-Ralph Lauren (silk), Tie Bar (wool), Tie Bar (wool), Morris Men's shop in Ithaca (USA made, silk)

All are 12 dollars except the Chaps. Make any offer on the pink Paisley and it's probably yours.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stripes, tartans, patterns, motif

Top 6 from left to right:
1. US Polo Assassin $6 (or make an offer), 
2. Guy Laroche $10 (USA, silk), 
3. Bomberger's mens store $12 (wool, Scotland), 
4. Pendleton $12 (USA), 
5. "Pure new wool" made in England $10, 
6. Lands' End $12 (wool, hand-sown in USA)

Bottom 6 from left to right: 
1. unknown, english fabric, $9,
2. John Henry $7 (wool), 
3. unknown $6, 
4. Pendleton blackwatch! $12, 
5. Patrick Francis, $6 (silk, Ireland)
6. Orvis, Vintage, has little fishing flies on it. Made in england. $9.99

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Knits, and solids.

Right to left: 
1. Knit - 100% cotton, USA, $9.43 + 1/2 pence
2. Knit - GJ Cahn, 100% lisle cotton, USA $10
3. Knit - Rooster, 60% Viscose 40% cotton. $10
4. Knit - Alexander Julian, 100% Linen, $10 
5. Solid - Mervyn's cambridge classics 100% lambswool, woven in scotland: $10
6. Solid - Axxa, Wool, USA $10
7. Glengala - Wool, scotland.$ 10

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Free. or fiddy cent. wish i had 2 more to give, cuz then id have tree fiddy. (southpark)


----------



## WillBarrett

Some pickups this morning that I'll make available:

BB Ocbd - USA made, must wash, etc. 16.5x33 in traditional fit. Blue.

Have two of them - one for $23 or other for $40 with shipping.

Grey Bullock and Jones cashmere sweater vest in large. $20.

Red Southern Proper club shorts in size 32. $22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bermuda

looking for a size 48 blue blazer. Anyone know of anything? I would like a trad cut and brand


----------



## LeeLo

*BUMPED 
*


LeeLo said:


> *NWT* Medium (44" long). Asking *$35 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## LeeLo

*BUMPED*



LeeLo said:


> Brooks Brothers Broadcloth Sport-shirt 16.5 x 34 Blue Black Tattersall
> 
> *Asking $20 shipped CONUS*


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - offers welcome.



WillBarrett said:


> Two nice shirts here - both XL and likely from the same closet.
> 
> First off is a great Viyella shirt in a muted Buchanan tartan. Button down collar.
> 
> Asking $22 or offer.
> 
> Next up is an Orvis button down in a nice hefty cotton - almost oxford cloth. Lot of miles left in this. Two issues of note: replaced Button and small mark on cuff - I think it should wash out. Button down collar - asking $22 or offer.
> 
> Will sell both together for $35.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

New with tags Brooks Brothers ties. $32 price includes US shipping.

Linen/Silk/Cotton Extra Long. Made in USA. I'm calling the tie on the left "subdued" and the one on the right "brighter". 2 7/8 inches by 63 inches.

Dark Green Mini BB#1 Rep. Silk/Cotton. Made in USA. 2.75 x 58 inches.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Something casual for the weekends...?*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and further drops...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $16 > $14 > $12*

******************************************
*$25 each, Both for $45!*

*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

**************************************
*Jacques De Loux Camel 2-Ply Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
This is vintage gear - I still have one of my dad's JDL sweaters!
Straight bottom; 100% Cashmere; Made in USA

*TAGGED: L*
S2S: 19.5"
P2P: 24"
Sleeve: 35" (2.25" cuff)
P2C: 19.5"
P2H: 16"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $25*

*$25 each, Both for $45!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## axolotlable

*

Suit:* Brooks Brothers Saxxon "Fitzgerald 1818"

Union Made in the USA
 
Great Shape. Needs a dry cleaning.


Jacket

Chest: measured as a ~21" (42"). Coat is marked as a 41" on tag.

Waist 40"

Sleeve 24.5"
Shoulder 18"
Length 30 7/8"

 

Trousers

1.5" cuffs

Inseam: 29.5, +2" with cuff removal
Waist: Measured 16.5" (33"), Trousers are tagged as 35.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Suit: Brooks Brothers 1818 Windowpane
Made in Italy, 100% wool


Jacket

Chest: measured as a 21" (42") Marked as a 40
Waist 40"
Sleeve 24.25"
Shoulder 19"
Length 30 7/8"

Trousers
Smaller Pleats

1.5" cuffs
Inseam: 30, +2" with cuff removal
Waist: 33"


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sport Coat:

*
*Cricketeer - *Red Blazer

Union made in USA
 

Chest: 42" (measured ~21.25")
Shoulder: 36" (measured 18")
Waist: 40" (measured 20")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

A solid red blazer. I bought it for myself, but it is too large. Union made in US, in fantastic shape.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shirts:*


Brooks Brothers Original Polo Shirt

Made in USA, 100 Supima Cotton, 

16 / 33

$27


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brooks Brothers Makers and Merchants Red University Stripe.
Cut like a tent.

Made in USA, 100 Supima Cotton, 
17.5 / 35
$27


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Brooks Brothers 1818 (Green)
Made in USA, 100% cotton
Large 
$23


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Robert Talbott

Made in Turkey, 100% cotton
Large
$23

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Viyella
Made in China, 80/20 Cotton/Wool
Large
$23

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Orvis
Made in Hong Kong, 100% Cotton
Large
$20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Shoes:*






Size 11

Sebago Tassel Loafers, handmade in USA. 

These are so nice, I'm not really sure they've even been worn outside. Were stored with shoe trees when I found them.
Size 11, I thought they'd fit me, but they don't. They seem to run rather small. Maybe the length is okay, but I couldn't get my foot into the shoe. The length seems about right though.
$85 Shipped

 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Size 10
Allen Edmonds
I bought these used in the condition that they are in, thinking I could deal with the shoe being smaller than my size. I was wrong.
In pretty decent shape. I paid 60 for them. I'd like to ship them out for $50

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Size 10.5 Cole Haan

These shoes are just a classic good style, and work for a lot. They are in decent shape, and I'd like to pass them along cheaply to someone who can use them.

$15 + whatever shipping costs.

 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Accessories

Tie rack: 5 dollars + whatever it costs to ship. Two are available.


----------



## TweedyDon

Price drops on remaining items!



TweedyDon said:


> *
> As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
> 
> Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> 1) NOS Orvis Safari Travel Fabric Half-Belt Jacket. c. 40R. FREE SHIPPING, OFFERS WELCOME!*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from 100% cotton, this jacket is New Old Stock with its original tags attached, announcing it as being cut from Orvis' Safari Travel fabric.
> 
> This jacket is simply packed with features! Cut as a two button sack--appropriately, since a more form-fitting jacket would be inappropriate in the climates this is designed for--this features two deep flapped demi-bellows pockets on the front, a VERY deep passport/wallet pocket cut as a ticket pocket on the left-hand side, and a breast pocket.
> 
> (A demi-bellows pocket is affixed at the outer edge like a regular pocket, with additional bellows fabric at the edge nearer the placket. This provides the extra carrying ability of a bellows pocket while retaining the drape of the jacket when the pockets are full.)
> 
> It also features a corduroy collar in cream, wide-spaced cuff buttons indicating that this is a functional rather than a formal jacket. On the back it features a reinforced straight shoulder yoke for added durability, a beautifully stitched half-belt, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It also features a single center hook vent.
> 
> The interior is half-lined--and lined at the belt--and features a full complement of interior pockets, including a zippered security pocket. This jacket is half-canvassed. It is, of course, in perfect condition--as you'd expect from a new jacket!
> 
> *Asking just $40 for this beautiful jacket, perfect for Summer!*
> 
> *Tagged 40R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) ANOTHER Lovely Small Tweed from BJ Keats--this time, a beautiful 3/2 sack!*
> 
> The cousin to the beautiful small B.J. Keats Harris Tweed jacket that I have just posted, below, this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket with a wonderfully liquid lapel roll. The tweed fabric is wonderful--a classic dark brown barleycorn, with stripes in dark red, sky blue, and turqoise-green, flecked through with foest green, pumpkin orange, and cream.
> 
> The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features two-button cuffs and a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was Union Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Like its cousin, above, this is a lovely reminder of a by-way in American retail history.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> *5) VERY LARGE Barleycorn tweed!*
> 
> Tagged a "Portly 54L", this tweed is the largest jacket that I've ever seen... so if it's your size I would snatch it up! Cut from a lovely and classic slate blue-grey barleycorn cloth that's accented with vertical stripes in autumnal russet, this is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts and a single center vent. It is fully lined, has three button cuffs, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 28 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 23 1/4
> Length: 33
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 6) MTM J. Press Navy Blazer with 3/2 lapel and Anglophile details!*
> 
> Made originally for William Cowett, Harvard graduate and prominent NY investment banker, this lovely jacket is a blend of the best elements of classic American and British style.
> 
> Although this features a 3/2 lapel this jacket has subtle darts--it also features slanted hacking pockets and a fully functional ticket pocket. Fully canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from a substantial navy hopsack cloth. It features a single center vent, and three button cuffs--which are fully functional surgeons' cuffs. The buttons are all hollow brass, similar to Waterbury buttons. This jacket was made in 1996, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *It's a bargain at just $50, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING JACKETS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *40) CLASSIC Harris Tweed in grey and chestnut brown herringbone.*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic Harris Tweed jacket in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *41) WONDERFUL Classic Harris Tweed with Patch Pockets from PBM, sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*
> 
> PMB--Pincus Bros Maxwell--was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia, hence the Liberty Bell on their labels. This jacket was made by PBM for DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.
> 
> Pennington found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. Like Langrock, DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely case in point!
> 
> Made from a beautiful and increasingly rare basketweave in shades of grey, cream, and brown Harris Tweed cloth this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front with darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs--all of the buttons are a lovely light chestnut leather, with meta shanks, as is proper for Harris Tweed. This jacket also features the ever-desirable patch pockets! It was, of course, Made in the USA--in Philadelphia!--and it is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $29, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder 17 3/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *43) RARE Vintage Cashmere Two Button Sack Jacket *
> 
> This is absolutely lovely! This jacket was sold by Hess's Department store of Allentown, Pa.. Hess's was one of the great American stores, being founded in 1897 and having several notable firsts. It was, for example, the first Department store to sell pure gold over the counter in 1974 when the sale of bullion was legalized, and the first store to carry the controversial "monokini"--a bikini without the top. They failed to sell even one. Hess is also known for its HUGE sign--the largest store sign outside New York City at the time--which weighed 8 tons and was 45 feet tall. Hess's acquired its name in 1968--when it changed from Hess Brothers--and so given this, the Union label, and the narrow lapels, this jacket was likely made in 1968 or 1969.
> 
> Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere, and not the thin mall stuff that's so common today, but the thick and luxurious cashmere of the 1960s that established this cloth as a true luxury item. The colourway and patterning of this jacket are beautifully late 1960s, being a mix of old gold and black with iridescent green thread woven throughout--although the effect is more conservative and classic than this description indicates!
> 
> Cut as a rare two button sack this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features slanted hacking pockets and a twin vent, as well as two button cuffs. It features lovely late 1960s "down notch" narrow lapels! It has all of its original buttons intact, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--only because I am conservative in rating vintage pieces. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer, for a lovely and rare cashmere two button sack!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/8 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *44) CLASSIC Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*
> 
> This is a lovely classic Harris tweed is a wonderful basketweave in autumnal and winter browns, creams, and peat blacks! Cut as a contemporary two button model this is darted, half-canvassed and half-lined, with a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked, and this was Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from some slight rumpling from storage, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition. As such, it is
> 
> just $20, or offer.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 46) GRAIL! VINTAGE Abercrombie & Fitch three button sack jacket in PURE CASHMERE*
> 
> Abercrombie & Fitch is mainly known now for its teenager-oriented fashion, and its rather tacky ad. campaigns. It's also known for claiming that it's been an authentic American company since 1892. And, while the company that was the predecessor of the current A&F was founded then, for the current A&F to claim that it's just as authentically American the original is rather like Edward Hyde claiming to be just as authentically good as Dr. Henry Jeykll.
> 
> Founded in 1892, Abercrombie & Fitch started life as a sporting goods store specializing in gear that by its nature had to perform well--or else its owner could end up dead. Abercrombie & Fitch outfitted Charles Lindbergh for his solo flight across the Atlantic (and in the process produced a wonderful A1 jacket!), Teddy Roosevelt for his hunting trips, and Ernest Hemingway with fishing equipment, various items of manly outdoor clothing--and the shotgun that he used to kill himself.
> 
> By 1977, the company was in bankruptcy, and in 1978 it was purchased by a Houston-based sporting goods firm that intended to continue its august heritage. Unfortunately, there clearly was a reason for the demise of Abercrombie & Fitch in 1977, and the firm was again sold in 1988, to the The Limited. This fashion-orientated clothing firm that made the once-great clothing company a cash cow of cheap and fashionable teenage clothing.
> 
> A good indication of the difference between the current A&F and the original can be seen in the fact that in 1927 the company patented a new form of telescopic sight mounting for rifles, while in 2011 it patented a new type of flower topped perfume bottle.
> 
> THIS jacket dates from the era when it was still a leading purveyor of first-class clothing that was built to last. This is cut from extremely soft and luxurious cashmere at a time when cashmere really was a special fabric. (Old-style cashmere is very different from the cheap mall cashmere that's so prevalent today.) Both the hand and drape of this fabric are lovely!
> 
> The jacket is cut as a three button sack, with the ever-desirable three patch pockets. The lapels are beautifully narrow, as is proper for a mid-century jacket, and it has two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It has lovely natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and carries the classic green-on-black Abercrombie & Fitch label.
> 
> This jacket does have two minor flaws, neither of which are very noticeable. First, there is a small snag on the lapel; this can hardly be seen, and would be a very easy repair to make for a competent reweaver. Second, there is some slight mars near the right-hand hem, by the pocket, as shown--again, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn. Because of these, the jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at
> 
> just* $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 47) Princeton University Store Silk Glen Plaid Jacket*
> 
> Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at
> 
> just *$22, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *48) MADE IN ITALY wool and cashmere jacket.*
> 
> Cut from a lovely golden-wheat barleycorn cloth, this jacket is a blend of 80% wool and 20% cashmere. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a three button front with subtle darts, and is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, and in excellent condition.
> 
> *Just $22, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 40S. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/8
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *49) VINTAGE Autumnal Jacket by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--when Trenton was good!*
> 
> This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.
> 
> This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely autumnal cloth with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at
> 
> just $22, or offer.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50) BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE Lighter-weight Shepherd's Check Jacket--Two Button Sack!*
> 
> This is absolutely lovely--a wonderful vintage 1960s jacket in lighter-weight wool, originally sold by "Cruise Casuals" of Miami, FL (founded in 1962). The cut of this jacket is beautifully 1960s, being a rare two-button sack with a lovely roll to its elegantly narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has the shallow twin vent that was becoming popular in the 1960s with the British Invasion of Beatles-inspired style. The colourway and patterning are also wonderful--a classic black and white shepherd's check with a bold berry red overcheck.
> 
> This jacket is cut from a lighter-weight wool--it was, after all, designed to be worn casually (when that word meant something different than it does today!) in Florida, or on cruises when the breeze became brick at night. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer--which really is a bargain for this vintage beauty!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *51) LARGE Zegna Jacket--Made in Switzerland*
> 
> This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:
> *
> Chest: 23 3/4
> Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 34 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *52) Winter Plaid Jacket, designed by Hardy Amies of London.*
> 
> Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.
> 
> *Asking just $20, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 24 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *53) STUNNING Black Stewart Tartan Jacket from Dunn & Co. MADE IN BRITAIN*
> 
> It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.
> 
> This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.
> 
> This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *54) BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*
> 
> At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.
> 
> Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.
> 
> The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--*and a steal at just $25, or offer.
> 
> This is a bargain for a jacket like this!
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 25 1/2
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *56) Lovely Canali Guncheck! *
> 
> Made it Italy--of course--this beautiful Canali is cut from Italian woolen cloth in a classic guncheck pattern; a black and tan base with overchecking in burnished chestnut and bark brown. The cloth is a lighter mid-weight cloth, which would be perfect for transitioning to the warmer days of Spring! The jacket is a standard two button model with darting; it has two button cuffs and padded British Military shoulders. It is half-canvassed, fully lined in bemberg, and (apart from a small ink stain in the lining, the result of a Mont Blanc accident) in excellent condition!
> 
> This jacket was originally sold by Garmany of New York, a very upscale and very traditional clothier--they offer not merely clothes, but etiquette advice on their 'blog, a small movie theatre for children, free shoe-shines, and, of course, on-site tailoring. This is retail the way it should be!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged EU 52R (US 42R). Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *58) Hand Tailored Double-Breasted jacket cut from Scottish wool, by Maiwo Yang & Co., Hong Kong. *
> 
> Maiwo Yang & Co have been prominently featured in the memoirs and histories by the essayist Franciso A. Cruz, since they employed his father after the family's escape from Communist China. This jacket is a lovely example of the firm's work. First, it is cut from Scottish wool--this is clearly stamped on the edge of the bolt from which the back of this jacket was cut, and is visible as the lining has been left unfinished to conform this. (I can have the lining sewn shut if desired before shipping.) The patterning and colourway of the cloth are lovely; the cloth is a very dark, dark navy birdseye with lighter blue accents heathered in, with a very subtle red overcheck.
> 
> The jacket is cut as a double-breasted jacket with six brass buttons, all of which are functional; it has two button cuffs. It features two front hacking pockets, and it is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent. It comes complete with all of its original spare buttons attached to the interior.
> *
> This jacket is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *60) CLASSIC Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> The grey herringbone tweed is a classic wardrobe staple, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it--as the best version of this classic is that which is made from Harris Tweed!
> 
> Cut from a classic grey herringbone Harris tweed this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It has a single center vent, three button cuffs, and is half-lined. All of the buttons are leather covered, metal-shanked football buttons. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--the breast pocket is still basted shut!--and was made in the USA.
> *
> Asking just $30
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *61) J. Peterman Travel Blazer.*
> 
> J. Peterman was started in 1987 by John Peterman, who had once played baseball for the Pittsburgh Pirates. The brand was intended to take the place of Banana Republic, which had just been purchased by The Gap and which Peterman (correctly) foresaw would soon lose its way. To this end Peterman specialized in offering well-made clothing that reproduced iconic items of clothing, items that had romantic associations, or items that had appeared in popular films, all of which were advertised with background stories and the occasional hyperbole about their likelihood to make the wearer more attractive and successful.
> 
> This marketing approach was successful, but led to the company being mocked on the TV show Seinfeld, with Elaine's boss being the "world traveler and bon vinant" J. Peterman. As a trivial aside, the actor who played J. Peterman on Seinfeld was hired by the company to play an investor in its TV commercials, and became a member of their Board of Directors.
> 
> (J. Peterman is still going strong, and the hyperbole on their website is as overblown as always.... And, please, do NOT wear a kilt as they portray kilt-wearing, which reduces the pictured garment to a skirt! Men's kilts should be at least 1" above the knee, more if hiking.)
> 
> No doubt this blazer was described in glowing terms when it was first marketed. And it's certainly a very nice garment indeed, being cut from lighter-weight wool, with flapped patch pockets, darting, and a contemporary two button front. It is also fully lined, has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> It has a small smudge on one sleeve--which is very inconspicuous, and which I only just noticed after examining the jacket carefully several times--and this will come out with the first dry clean. Given this, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and *a bargain at just $35, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 44L--which is far too large! Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *63) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket by Coat Tails.*
> 
> The grey herringbone Harris tweed is the staple of any classic wardrobe, and so if you don't have one, and this is your size, you should grab it! Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darts, this has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-clad, metal shanked "football" buttons that go so well with Harris tweed. This jacket was Union made in the USA.
> 
> It is slightly rumpled from storage, but this will be fixed with its first dry-clean or press--or steam! As such, this is in Very Good condition--which will be excellent condition after a dry clean--and so is a bargain at just $30, or offer.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *64) Navy and Black Guncheck by Lauren. Made in Canada.*
> 
> The perfect jacket to transition from Winter into Spring, this is a lovely dark lighter-midweight guncheck jacket from Lauren, with a dark navy blue and black base and overchecking in Royal blue and russet brown. This is a contemporary two button model with darting and four button cuffs. It has a single center vent, is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It was Union made in Canada, and is in excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged 42S. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/8
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *66) NWT Alan Flusser Silk Jacket with Lilac Lining*
> 
> This is a lovely jacket, and would be wonderful for Spring and Summer! Cut from pure silk, this jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting. It has a single center vent, and a wonderful lining in pale lilac pink; the lining features pick stitching throughout. This jacket has three button cuffs and a single center vent. This jacket was an uncollected alteration--the sleeves were taken up--and so is new and unworn; it retains its original boutonniere tag. and all of the pockets are still basted shut, as is the vent. This is thus in excellent condition. Imported--just as the catalogues would say!
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 44R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *67) THE PERFECT SPRING TWEED! Spring Green Herringbone 3/2 sack.*
> 
> Made by Gordon of Philadelphia--one of the lesser known classic American clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this is a lovely 3/2 sack jacket in Spring Green herringbone tweed--perfect for Spring! It has a lovely lapel roll, a kelly green lining that complements the tweed perfectly, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked "football" buttons. The center back seam and the shoulder seams are all lapped. It has very natural shoulders. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Made in Philadelphia, USA. It could use a sympathetic press, and, as such, it is in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *70) Lovely Brown Barleycorn Tweed!*
> 
> This is a lovely basic tweed! Cut from dark brown barleycorn tweed flecked throughout with forest green, Royal blue, and berry red, this is a contemporary two button model with darying. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs--and all of the buttons are brown leather-covered metal-shanked buttons that go so well with tweed! This is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $20, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 40R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *72) CLASSIC British Guncheck; Made in the UK and perfect for Spring!*
> 
> This is a lovel,y example of a classic British jacket, tailored from a lighter mid-weight wool in a traditional guncheck patterning of forest green, bark brown, and peat black on a tan base. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting--standard on almost any British country jacket!--and features twin vents. It is fully lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It was originally sold by that stalwart store of the conservative British middle class, Marks & Spencer. It was Made in the UK, and given its classic good looks, weight, and guncheck colouring this would be perfect for Spring!
> 
> It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain* at just $40, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 40L, but runs slightly smaller. Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING JACKETS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have some lovely jackets to pass along today, including some beautiful and classic Harris Tweeds, a GRAIL cashmere Chipp, a MUSEUM QUALITY Dartmouth Reunion jacket, GORGEOUS Donegal Tweed, and more!*
> 
> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *in the USA; International offers are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!
> 
> As always, *LOWER OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Herringbone Harris Tweed*
> 
> A grey herringbone Harris tweed jacket should be the backbone of every classic wardrobe, and this is a beautiful example, with Royal Blue flecks heathered into the herringbone --so if this is your size, grab it! A contemporary two button front jacket with very subtle darts, this lovely jacket was clearly Made in England, the telltale signs being the single button cuffs (which only appear on very traditional British tweeds) and the placement of the interior content label in the left-hand interior seam. This lovely jacket has a single center vent; it appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; it is quite possibly unworn.
> *
> Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) FULL CANVAS Double-Breasted Peak Lapel Dark Navy Blazer from Ede & Ravenscroft of England, founded in 1689.*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Ede & Ravenscroft, founded in 1689 and the premier robemakers in England, purveyors of robes to the academy and the judiciary, this beautiful, formal double-breasted blazer in dark navy is fully canvassed and fully lined. Complete with formal peak lapels, this jacket has pick stitching throughout. It also features finished four button cuffs and twin vents. It has three front buttons on the right, and two on the left; close inspection reveals that there was never a third on the left, but if this bothers youy, don't despair--the original spare button is included on the interior of the jacket.
> 
> This beautiful, formal jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $35, or offer.
> 
> *Tagged 44L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
> SHoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :satisfied:
> 
> *3) Classic Glen Plaid Jacket*
> 
> A lovely, classic black and grey glen plaid with absolutely BEAUTIFUL overchecking in forest green, golden wheat, russet, and sky blue, this is cut from wool that's so soft it feels like camelhair. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented; it appears that the vent has been professionally closed. It has three button cuffs; the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons. This was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 42R. Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) CLASSIC Barleycorn Harris Tweed Jacket*
> 
> This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed in the relatively rare barleycorn pattern, with classic Harris vertical striping in russet, golden wheat, and sky blue. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect with tweeds. The jacket is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 1/2
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) BEAUTIFUL English Cashmere Twill Blazer!*
> 
> Baron of Piccadilly used to be well-known for being the only store in Britain that routinely offered discounts of Barbour clothing. Not surprisingly, as well as being a Barbour stockist Baron also stocked many other wonderful items of clothing. This beautiful cashmere blazer is a good example. Likely dating from the early 1980s the cashmere of this jacket is seriously thick and soft, not the mall cashmere that's so widespread now. The cloth was loomed in Huddersfield, England, and is a wonderful twill weave.
> 
> The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darting and beautifully narrow lapels this has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and was Made in England. It carries the classic Baron label. It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just
> 
> $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--this is a steal for an English cashmere blazer of this quality!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 7/8
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) BEAUTIFUL Southwick Houndstooth Tweed. Horn buttons!*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a lovely houndstooth cloth in slate and cream with a dark red windowpane overcheck this lovely jacket by Southwick is half-canvassed and fully lined. A contemporary two button model with subtle darting this has a single center vent and four button cuffs. All of the buttons appear to be horn. Made in the USA, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at
> 
> just $35, or offer.
> 
> *Measurements: *
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) Basketweave Tweed with Patch Pockets!*
> 
> A lovely, sturdy tweed in a heathery grey and cream basketweave with lovely subtle chestnut brown accents, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting. It features two patch pockets with flaps; these are surrounded by lapped seams. It has a single center vent and four button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $18, or offer.
> 
> *Tagged 42L. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed from H.A. & E. Smith of Bermuda!*
> 
> H.A. & E. Smith was established on Bermuda in 1889. Together with Trimingham's and The English Sports Shop it was the third main upscale clothing store on Bermuda, boasting at one time that it had the widest selection of cashmere sweaters anywhere in the Western hemisphere.
> 
> Smith's closed in 2001, but you can still find examples of its wares that show clearly why it so famous for the quality of its clothing--and this Harris Tweed jacket is one example.
> 
> Made in England for Smith's, this jacket is cut from an absolutely beautiful and extremely rare bold plaid Harris Tweed in a wonderful medly of autumnal brackens, russets, chestnut browns and dark moss green. Cut as a contemporary two button front jacket it has subtle darts and the utterly correct and traditional British single button cuff. The buttons are, of course, metal shanked and leather covered football buttons. This has a single center vent, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It also carries the classic 1960s label announcing that this is "All Wool" and "Made in England" , as well as the classic Harris Tweed orb label and a wonderful vintage Smith's label.
> 
> I'm conservative in rating vintage items, so this is in very Good/Excellent condition--and is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*
> 
> This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.
> 
> This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) LANGROCK 3/2 sack Lightweight Navy Blazer*
> 
> Langrock was THE purveyor of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and near the end of its life was running adverts announcing that it was the only store in America that still exclusively focused on the Ivy Look.
> 
> This is a classic Langrock jacket. Perfect for the summer or the warmer days of Spring and Fall this is cut from a lightweight wool. It is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has a very small smudge on the hem at the front, which wil likely come out with dry cleaning, but as such this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $25, or offer.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 5/8
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/8
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) WONDERFUL Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket, Made in England for Archie Brown, Bermuda*
> 
> Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.
> 
> This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.
> 
> This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned retailer at a very good price indeed! *Asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
> SHoulder: 18
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 12) Brooks Brothers Heathery Herringbone Jacket*
> 
> At first sight this presents as a dark grey herringbone jacket, but closer inspection shows that this is cut from a miniature herringbone in charcoal grey and brown with moss greens and sky blues heathered in for a lovely complex and beautiful cloth. This is a contemporary two button models with subtle darts; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $23, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 41R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/8)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13) MTM Guncheck Jacket by Coriolan of Paris*
> 
> Located in Paris 6 Coriolan of Paris have been tailors for half a century. This lovely jacket was made on the premises in Paris, and shows the English influence on Coriolan's tailoring. Half-canvassed and fully lined, this is cut from cloth in a guncheck pattern that's a mixture of russets, taupes, and moss greens. It has an English three button front, twin vents, and finished four button cuffs. This retains its full set of spare buttons. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> SHoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15) WONDERFUL! Classic 3/2 sack in grey herringbone tweed with overchecking by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> H. Freeman is one of the great classic American clothiers, and The English Shop of Princeton was one of the Big Five bastions of Ivy Style during the Golden Age, and so a jacket that carries the labels of both has impeccable tradly provenance!
> 
> And this jacket fully lives up to its heritage. At first sight this presents as a classic herringbone tweed, but closer inspection reveals that this has a very subtle overchecking in turquoise, burn orange, and sepia brown, making this a truly beautiful tweed. It is cut as a classic American 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll; it also features a single center vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has very natural shoulders. It has four button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
> *
> Asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16) Classic Barleycorn Harris Tweed *
> 
> This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful barleycorn Harris tweed in brown and cream this is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons that go so well with Harris Tweed. This has very natural shoulders. This was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling from storage is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $19
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 19 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*
> 
> Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
> SHoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 19) Trimingham's of Bermuda Classic LIGHTWEIGHT Navy Blazer*
> 
> Trimingham's of Bermuda was founded in 1842, and closed in 2005. It was Bermuda's most famous and upscale store, and was a firm favourite among the Ivy set that vacationed in Bermuda or took cruises that stopped off there. Like The English Sports Shop of Bermuda it specialized in traditional British and Ivy clothing, and this blazer is a lovely example of its wares. Cut from a very lightweight cloth that's a wool-poly blend--although this just feels like very lightweight wool to the touch--this is a standard two button front jacket with darting and a centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and carries Trimingham's signature brass "ship" buttons. It has very natural shoulders. This is in excellent condition except for a small strip of residue on the shoulder from where some fool attached a strip of masking tape to use as a price-tag! This will readily come out with dry-cleaning, however.
> *
> This is a true bargain at just $20
> 
> Tagged 40L. Measures:
> *
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22) LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*
> 
> This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $24
> 
> Tagged 42R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 30 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23) GORGEOUS Brown Flecked Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket*
> 
> This is absolutely beautful! Cut from a rich dark brown herringbone Harris Tweed that's flecked throughout with the colours of a Scottish countryside--moss green, rosehip orange, gorse yellow, loch blue, berry red--this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are the classic leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are a wonderful complement to Harris Tweed... and these are a lovely shade of burnished chestnut.
> 
> This lovely jacket was made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $29
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/8
> Length: 31 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24) PURE SILK Armani Jacket. MADE IN ITALY!*
> 
> Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. This is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at
> 
> just $25, or offer--likely around 1/25th of what it cost new!
> 
> *Tagged 42L. Measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25) Classic Basketweave Harris Tweed Jacket*
> 
> A lovely classic Harris Tweed jacket in cream, brown and grey basketweave, this is a two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features clasic leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. It was Made in the USA. It has a small blemish in the lining, as shown, and so this is in Very Good condition.
> 
> *Asking just $25, or offer.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> SHoulder: 18
> Length: 31 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *26) NWT Swedish Double Breasted Blazer. Buttons by Sporrongs of Sweden!*
> 
> A lovely classic navy double-breasted blazer cut from mid-weight wool this features a 6 by 2 front closure, peak lapels, and a twin vent. The brass buttons are made by Sporrongs of Sweden, a company that has been making medals, insignia, and small metal items such as buttons since the C17th, and which currently hols the Royal Warrant to supply these items to the King of Sweden. This jacket lacks sleeve buttons. It is fully lined, and NWT--hence it is in excellent condition. It was Made in Sweden.
> *
> Asking just $25
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/2
> Length: 28 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 28) GRAIL!! Brooks Brothers Vintage 3/2 Navy Flannel Blazer.*
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from wonderfully luxurious heavier medium-weight flannel cloth in classic dark navy blue, this blazer is a true GRAIL item--a Brooks Brothers flannel navy blazer with a 3/2 lapel roll! Although this has the traditional 3/2 lapel roll note that this is not a sack jacket, for it features subtle darts. The reason for this Brooks anomaly simple--this blazer was made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line, which was aimed at younger men just starting their relationship with Brooks Brothers (hence, "Brooksgate" being the gateway to Brooks Brothers). Since younger men (at least when this jacket was made..) have not yet acquired the girth that might be needed to make a sack fit well without needing side seam alterations to taper it this jacket is darted for a sleeker fit.... although the 3/2 lapel is still present to introduce the Brooksgate customers to its elegance.
> 
> In addition to have a 3/2 lapel--with, here, a beautiful roll--this blazer also has the classic two button cuffs, and the highly desirable flapped patch pockets. All of the buttons are Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" buttons (no longer produced) and so are original to this jacket. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $40, or offer, for this wonderful jacket!
> 
> Tagged (vintage) 41L. Measures:
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29) GORGEOUS Turnbull & Asser Hacking Jacket in CASHMERE and wool!
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Turnbull & Asser, one of the premier Jermyn Street clothiers in London, the cloth of this beautiful jacket is 95% wool and 5% cashmere, giving it a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape. The colourway does full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful puppytooth in a medley of autumnal browns. The jacket is cut as a traditional English sporting jacket, with a fully functional ticket pocket, twin vents, and working surgeons' cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined.
> 
> This beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition; the top breast pocket is still uncut, as it the lower buttonhole on each cuff. The quality of jacket is absolutely superb, as befits its Turnbull and Asser origins, and so this is an absolutely steal at
> 
> just $39, or offer.
> 
> *Tagged 42L. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30) GRAIL! Pure Cashmere 3/2 sack from Chipp!*
> 
> Chipp needs no introduction here--they were one of the best tailors in New York (JFK was one of their clients), and THE Ivy Style tailor, being responsible for inventing the Ivy GTH staple of embroidered trousers.
> 
> Chipp's products are invariably absolutely first rate, and this beautiful cashmere 3/2 sack is no exception. Cut from pure cashmere--and not the thin mall stuff that's so common nowadays, but the wonderfully rich and soft cashmere that earned this cloth its reputation--in a lovely tan and cream bareleycorn weave, this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back. It features two button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in New York. It does have one small issue; the jetted pockets have started to sag slightly on the leading edge, as can be seen in the pictures. This could be rectified either by pressing, or, perhaps, by pressing and then basting shut to retain their shape. This is a common problem with jetted pockets, especially in fabrics such as cashmere, but because of this this jacket is in Very Good condition, and hence is a steal at *just $35, or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> *Tagged 40L. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31) MUSEUM QUALITY! Dartmouth College 3/2 sack Reunion jacket, Class of '56.*
> 
> I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.
> 
> This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.
> 
> Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.
> 
> Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.
> 
> Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> *
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32) BEAUTIFUL Shepherd's Check Jacket from Nick Hilton of Princeton*
> 
> Nick Hilton is carrying on the tradition of Norman Hilton, and is now the only trad. clothiers left in Princeton with a connection to the Big Five clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. Cut from a lovely wool cloth with a wonderful hand and drape, this jacket is a lovely small shephard's check tweed in chestnut, moss, and tan. It is a three button front jacket with the hint of a lapel roll, subtle darts and two front flapped pockets. It has four button cuffs, is half-canvassed, and fully lined. It features twin vents. It was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA for this beautiful jacket!
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *33) ELEGANT Made in Italy Black and Grey Plaid Jacket*
> 
> This is a beautifully elegant jacket! Made in Italy, this is cut from pure virgin wool with a lovely and sophisticated plaid in greys and blacks. The jacket is a rare two button sack; it features jetted pockets and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is unvented, in Flusser-approved style. The shoudlers are more padded than American jackets, in the Continental style. It is in excellent condition, and was Made in Italy.
> 
> *Asking just $30, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 50R (US 40R), this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *34) BEAUTIFUL Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket*
> 
> This is wonderful! Cut from genuine Donegal tweed in a classic dark brown herringbone flecked throughout with scarlet, moss green, and sky blue, the tweed of this beautiful jacket is like evening clouds over a peat bog at dusk on a November late afternoon, with the peat fire and Irish tea waiting in the cottage.
> 
> Cut as a classic Irish three button hacking jacket with subtle darting, this has twin vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features complementary metal-shanked buttons is burnished chestnut. It was, of course, Made in Ireland, and apart from the start of some minor sag to the interior pockets is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $45, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 21 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *35) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Spring! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin, this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket.
> *
> Asking just $39, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 36) S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*
> 
> A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut!
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer.
> 
> Tagged 44R, this measures:
> *
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *37) LOVELY Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Tweed. PERFECT FOR SPRING!*
> 
> This is a truly lovely tweed! made for Brooks Brothers' vintage "Brooksgate" line-aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature lines--this is a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue. This jacket would be perfect for the cooler days of Sping! It is a contemporary two buton model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer.
> 
> Measurements:
> *
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 38) ICONIC Thinsulate Lined Tweed Jacket by LL Bean. SOLID LODEN GREEN!*
> 
> SInce its founding in 1912 LL Bean has produced some iconic items of clothing. The most famous of these is likely the Maine Hunting Shoe, but this is closely followed by its saddle shoulder shetland sweaters, its Flying Tigers leather jackets, its Field jackets... and its Thinsulate lined tweed jackets, of which this is another wonderful example.
> 
> Cut from lovely thick heavyweight tweed (100% wool) in Loden green, this beautiful jacket has been designed to be utterly functional--as well as extremely stylish. Cut with a three button front and subtle darts, this beautiful jacket has the ever-desirable three patch pockets. It also has a fully functional throat latch to keep out the wind, and two deep interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security. It is unvented, as befits its status as jacket/outerwear, and is warmly lined in quilted Thinsulate.
> 
> This beautiful jacket was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer.
> 
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 21 3/4
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 31


----------



## ran23

fine jackets.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For sale one Aquascutum "Kingsgate" trench coat...

Update: Coat is now sold.


----------



## jbeck6

Sorry, for the terrible pictures...

I have a pair of brand new Oak Street Bootmakers Beefroll Penny Loafers in Natural CXL. They have never been worn, but do have a few nicks from shipping (see pictures).

Size 10.5





































Price: $220 Shipped ConUS

Also, a pair of used Allen Edmonds 6th Ave in Chestnut (AE seems to have two chestnut colors, one is very light, the other is a very dark reddish brown. This one is very dark). Shoe trees not included.

Size 11














































Price: $50 Shipped ConUS


----------



## Titus_A

*Bump & Drop*

10.5D AE Cody. Great condition. Click on the picture to enlarge.

*$45* in the lower 48.

View attachment 17118


Other photos: one, two, three.


----------



## JackFlash

Some very tasteful PRL handmade in Italy ties for sale. Condition of ties is excellent. Asking $30 each shipped CONUS. Happily accept deals for multiple. Please refer to item number when inquiring. 



Most ties are approximately 3 4/8 wide (point to point) and 57 long. Exact measurements for each below:

1 - 3 3/8 x 57
2 - 3 4/8 x 57.25
3 - 3 4/8 x 58.75
4 - 3 4/8 x 57.5
5 - 3 6/8 x 56.25
6 - 3 4/8 x 57
7 - 3 5/8 x 58


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Handmade in the USA Needlepoint Belt!*

*GRAIL! Genuine needlepoint belt, handmade in the USA.*



MADE IN THE USA NEEDLEPOINT BELTS ARE NOT COMMERCIALLY AVAILABLE!​
Needlepoint belts are one of THE classic preppy/Ivy icons. Handmade by necessity, these belts used to produced in the evenings by Muffy, Charlotte, Poppy and Catherine in their dorms at Vassar, Bryn Mawr, and Radclife to express their love for their "plus ones". Making a needlepoint belt was thus literally a painstaking labor of love; each tiny stitch of the needlepoint was by hand, as was the sewing of the needlepoint onto its leather backing, and then the fastening of the solid brass buckle as the final step.

A needlepoint belt could easily take in excess of 100 hours of labor.... which is why these were sometimes called "break up belts", as during the time that it took to make one someone might have decided to move on!

The number of people willing and able to make a needlepoint belt is very, very small indeed... and their iconic status meant that demand far exceeded supply. Luckily, this gap in the market was filled, mainly by Tucker Blair and Smathers and Branson. Naturally, given the labor that is needed to make these belts neither company could employ US workers and charge a price the market could bear, and so their belts are made offshore. (Vietnam for Smathers and Branson, likely China for Tucker Blair.) And both companies charge a LOT for their belts--in excess of $145 each.

THIS belt, however, was not made offshore, but is a genuine, handmade needlepoint belt that was (non-commercially) MADE IN THE USA. THIS IS A TRUE GRAIL ITEM!

And it's absolutely beautiful. Featuring a lovely pattern of stylized red, blue, purple, and green racing cyclists on a dark navy background this would be perfect with khakis and a blazer, ducks and a boating jacket, or even a suit to add a whimsical note. The needlepoint is absolutely first rate, using much finer stitching than the commercial offerings mentioned above. It is backed by very sturdy leather--if you've spent upwards of 100 hours on needlepoint you want it to last!--and the buckle is a lovely thick, solid brass buckle that, like the rest of the belt, was Made in the USA. 

This belt is in excellent condition, with only some minor scuffs on the leather fastener. The leather strap is tagged "36", but this might work best for a 32 or 34 waist. The strap measures 35" to the middle hole, and 39 1/4" end to end.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

**Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## gamma68

*ORVIS 3/2 ROLL COTTON GINGHAM JACKET*
*Made in the USA*
*About size 40 (please see measurements)*
*Excellent condition*

This is a _perfect _lightweight cotton jacket for summer parties. It is made in the USA by Orvis, long-known for its high-quality menswear.

The jacket features a 3/2 roll, no darts, very natural shoulders with next to no padding, a handsome blue gingham check, three-button cuffs, full lining with two interior pockets, and a single vent.

Excellent condition with no stains, holes, rips or other noticeable flaws.

The jacket has no size tag. Please see actual measurements:

Shoulders: 17.5"
Pit to pit: 21"
Sleeve length from shoulder seam: 25"
Length from bottom of collar to hem: 31.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE! Pre-Takeover Bill's Khakis in linen and cotton!*

*PERFECT FOR SUMMER!**PRE-TAKEOVER Bill's Khakis in 55% linen and 45% cotton.*​
These are absolutely beautiful! Cut from a wonderful blend of 55% linen and 45% cotton--making them both extremely lightweight and comfortable and less prone to wrinkling that all-line trousers--these are a beautiful shade of light summer orange accented with overchecking in sunburst yellow and sky blue. My pictures really don't do these beautiful trousers justice!

They are Bill's M2 model, and are flat-front, uncuffed, and features deep on-seam pockets. They date from before Bill's takeover, and so were proudly made in Reading, PA. They're in absolutely excellent (possibly unworn) condition, and are a steal at just
*
$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!*

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 27 1/2 (2 1/4" to let down.)


----------



## housemartin

*PRICE DROP: $40 PLUS SHIPPING

*WORN 4 TIMES, GREAT CONDITION, WAS OVER $200 NEW



housemartin said:


> post image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STYLE NO. 9196 : POSTMAN CHUKKA
> 
> Size 9D
> 
> Great condition, please look at the pics.
> 
> $100 +$30 shipping anywhere in North America.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Inspired by the 101, the 9196 is a chukka style rather than an oxford, and is crafted with Black Chaparral leather, a black cushion crepe and wedge outsole for a classic look. THE HISTORY BEHIND THE STYLE In the 1950s, policemen still walked their beats and the postman walked his mail route. The hours spent on their feet called for comfortable and sturdy footwear and in 1954, Red Wing responded with style No. 101, a sturdy black oxford with a moldable insole. The shoe could be polished to meet uniform requirements, but it was tough enough for everything a policeman or mail carrier encountered on his rounds. Today the Postman is offered in a variety of color options.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUMMER JACKETS!*

*I have a dozen wonderful summer jackets to pass on today... and many more to come!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*
"h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)


In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.

The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.

The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.

This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.

It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!

This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

*Measurements:*
Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 6 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32



   



*2) NWOT! WONDERFUL Classic 3/2 Seersucker Jacket by Polo Ralph Lauren, in tan and cream.*

Nothing says summer as much as a seersucker jacket, and this one is a beauty! Introduced from the Middle East--"seersucker" derives from a combination of the Urdu words for "milk" (sheer) and "sugar" (shakar)--the fabric quickly took hold in the C19th in the hotter corners of the British Empire, and then in the American South, where it quickly established itself as the perfect fabric for the humid summer season.

The fabric quickly became established as a preppy essential helped by the fact that Princeton was both the epicenter of Ivy Style and also the "Southern Ivy"--which meant seersucker clothing abounded in the late Spring and early summer.

Offering a wonderful twist on the classic colouring of light blue and cream, this lovely light tan and cream jacket from Polo by Ralph Lauren is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darting. It features the rare and desirable configuration of three patch pockets, four button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is quarter lined and has wonderfully natural shoulders.

It is also unworn, being NWOT; the centre vent is still basted shut! It does have a very small surface mark on one pocket, but this will come out with its first cleaning, and resulted from shop storage. This beautiful jacket is a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

*Tagged 44L, this measures smaller:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 3/4







    



*3) Paul Stuart "Westgate" Jacket in Silk and Linen!*

This is beautiful! Made for Paul Stuart, this jacket is cut from a summery blend of silk (70%) and linen (30%) which gives it a wonderful drape and extremely interesting texture. The patterning and colourway is also perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, being a light sky blue-grey and cream herringbone heathered throughout with cream.

Fully canvassed and fully lined this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome!
*
Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30



   






*4) UTTERLY IVY! A wonderful jacket (likely silk and linen) in pale pink herringbone, by Oakloom Clothes of Baltimore, MD!*

Oakloom Clothes had an unusual business model--they declined to advertise, considering this to be "vulgar", and relied on the quality of their clothing to speak for itself. No doubt this reticence kept Oakloom from the success that it deserved, for the quality of their clothing was first-rate. They made clothes for Paul Stuart, Bullock & Jones of San Francisco, and Maus and Hoffman in Palm Beach, FL. They specialized in classic, Ivy Style clothing, and this was continued when they were bought out in 1995 by Hartz & Co who wanted to use them as an entry into "the better part of the upper market".

This jacket shows just why Oakloom were so beloved by the few familiar with their clothing. This jacket is cut from a wonderful pale pink and cream herringbone cloth that's likely a blend of linen and silk. The herringbone is accented with vertical stripes in pale green, blue, and sunset gold. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in cream. It has a single center vent. Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2








   




*5) WONDERFUL Brooks Brothers Summer Tartan Jacket!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable or a jacket. And the tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
*
Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/4





     


*6) Bullock & Jones gingham-esque summer jacket.*

Founded in San Francisco in 1853 to provide clothing to persons made newly rich by the Gold Rush, Bullock & Jones became established as one of the premier purveyors of traditional clothing in San Francisco. They closed their signature Union Square store in 2002, and now only have an online presence.

This jacket shows why they were so well-liked for the century and a half that they operated in person. Cut from a lovely lightweight gingham-esque cloth that's a blend of mainly cotton, lycra, and polymide that feels to the touch to be a seersucker-type fabric. The patterning and colouring is lovely; a conservative gingham-esque blend of black, grey, and cream.

The jacket is a contemporary two button model; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, four button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International offers welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

*Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE SUMMER JACKETS!*

*7) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 sack summer plaid jacket for Faconnable.*

Founded in Nice, France, in 1950, Faconnable specializes in traditional clothing with a subtle French twist--and has long had an affection for Ivy Style, as demonstrated in this lovely summer jacket!

Made in Italy, this is cut as a 3/2 sack from very lightweight summer wool. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a traditional Glen Plaid in the subdued brown shades of dusk on a summer evening. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features four button cuffs and a twin vent, true to its Continental heritage. It also features a fully functional throat latch! It is in excellent condition, except for a small ink mark on the lining under the left-hand interior pocket.

Asking just $40, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged M, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/4





    

*8) MADE IN ITALY 3/2 sack summer plaid jacket for Faconnable--with custom brass tennis buttons, MADE IN ENGLAND!*


Founded in Nice, France, in 1950, Faconnable specializes in traditional clothing with a subtle French twist--and has long had an affection for Ivy Style, as demonstrated by this lovely summer jacket, the cousin to that which I've just posted!

Made in Italy, this is cut as a 3/2 sack from very lightweight summer wool. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a traditional gingham-esque pattern in the subdued brown shades of dusk on a summer evening. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features four button cuffs and a twin vent, true to its Continental heritage. It also features a fully functional throat latch!

This jacket has has after-market buttons added to the front and the cuffs. Made in England, these are solid brass and feature crossed tennis racquets and a tennis next. Because these are solid brass they're a little bit heavy for the lightweight wool fabric, and I would advise changing them for lighter buttons. This is an easy job, and I could have this done if you wish for an additional $15. (I'll send along the brass tennis buttons in the pocket!)

It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
Tagged M, this measures:*

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4







    

*9) Vintage 1960s "Wash and Wear" Seersucker jacket from Haspel.*


Vintage seersucker is hard to find, as the fabric is not known for being sturdy, and so I'm delighted to offer this wonderful vintage "Wash and Wear" seersucker jacket from Haspel!

Founded in New Orleans in 1909, Haspel were the originators of the seersucker suit. By the 1950s the founder's sons were at the helm, one of whom, Joseph Haspel Jr., decided that lightweight Wash and Wear fabrics would be a success. he was right, and with seersucker Wash and Wear suits and jackets from Haspel became a mainstay of Ivy Style, with Southern students and Princeton propagating the look. But the look wasn't confined to the Ivy League; Hollywood took notice too. Gregory Peck in *To Kill a Mockingbird* wore Haspel, as did Cary Grant in *Charade*.

This jacket is an original Haspel Wash and Wear seersucker-stripe jacket, in the classic blue and cream. In absolutely excellent condition this is cut as a standard two button front jacket with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent and four button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

Asking just $45, or offer, for this lovely and rare vintage piece of Americana, shipped in the USA! International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2






    

*10) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED PURE SILK SUMMER JACKET with windowpane overcheck!*

This jacket is wonderful! Not only is the silk fabric wonderfully slubby and textured, but this jacket has been woven so that the plain cream base is pattered with birdseye squares in precisely the same cream silk. The effect is wonderfully subtle, and can only really be seen in my close-up pictures! The cream silk is then overchecked with windowpane checking in dark berry red and golden wheat. The buttons on this jacket are also lovely--utterly 1960s, and likely old stock. Please see my close-ups to appreciate the geometric shapes inside the buttons themselves! And the lining does full justice to the rest of the jacket, being a geometric pattern in light cream.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It features two lower patch pockets and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International offers are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
Measurements*:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 23 1/8 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30



     


*11) NWOT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Madras 3/2 Jacket with Three Patch Pockets from Polo by Ralph Lauren!*

This jacket comes complete with its original tags, but since they are not attached this is being sold as "New, Without Tags".

Made for the British market this beautiful jacket was originally sold by Harvey Nichols of Knightsbridge, London, one of the most upscale stores in the city, catering to the upper-middle-class Sloane Rangers of Chelsea, Knightsbridge, and the Home Counties.

Given this provenance this jacket is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a wonderful traditional madras cotton plaid in blues and creams with sepia orange-pink accent stripes this jacket is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features a patch breast pocket and two lower flapped pockets. It has wonderfully slim 60s-inspired lapelsfour button cuffs, and a single vent. It is half-lined in the same fabric as the exterior shell, and beautifully unstructured.

As you'd expect for a jacket that was tried on precisely once and comes complete with its original tags this is in absolutely excellent condition!

It originally retailed for around $275.... so how about just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA? 







 International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
Size M. Measurements:*


Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/ 16 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8









       *

12) NICK HILTON Linen and Silk Summer jacket.*

Nick Hilton took over from his father, Norman Hilton, one of the founding fathers of Ivy Style, and now runs the last surviving classic men's clothier in Princeton.

This jacket is a worthy offering from the Hilton name! Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly either all silk, or a blend of silk and linen. The fabric is lovely--a summery blue-green with extremely subtle overchecking in Royal blue and summer green. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this has three patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, making it perfect for summer. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

*Tagged 43R, but measures closer to 41S:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15 > $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Pit Loomed Madras Pants by Corbin!*

*Vintage Madras Pants by Corbin!*

Corbin was one of the main purveyors of Ivy Style during the heyday of the look, going so far as to have a line of PANTS called "Natural Shoulder". It's thus not surprising that they made many, many pairs of Madras cotton trousers--an Ivy Style summer staple. 

This pair is a lovely example--the Madras is a medley of creams and blues that would go so well with a navy blazer or a boating jacket, and is, of course, absolutely authetic Indian Madras. The pants are flat-front and uncuffed--and were, of course, Made in the USA.


They do have a small flaw--the front was snagged on something (likely a piece of protruding wicker from a lawn chair!) possibly sometime in the Kennedy administration, and were promptly and professionally repaired. Given this, they are in Good condition only, and hence just $22, or offer, shipped in the USA. The fabric alone is worth more than that! 


*Please PM with interest and offers!*


Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 31 1/2 (+2 1/2).


----------



## Old Tartan

Goodness, some of those jackets offered by TweedyDon are absolute _steals_ ... most especially considering the price of US postage today ... and a few are excellent makes & designs I have not seen available anywhere in decades. _Wonderful!_

Gentlemen, I have just a few weeks before official retirement. So I hope to empty out my workroom of anything I deem useful to you, at I hope prices that are reasonable and worthwhile. Expect much from me here in the coming days!

Please bear with me, gents, as I am not technically inclined. Let me know if there are issues with the pictures or the posts and I will quickly correct them.

All prices include free USPS insured Priority shipping, with tracking, in CONUS. I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card).

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

First up are some vintage NOS shirts that I've just unearthed from the back. They have been around the shop for more years than I care to admit.

Viyella by Gant men's plaid casual sport shirt,made in Hong Kong. These are quality must-iron traditional Gants with curved hem, button chest pocket, single button cuff, point style collar, and tortoiseshell buttons. 55% wool, 45% cotton. Marked size XL.

I just have two available. One in a sand and brown plaid and one in a burgundy plaid.

Both *CLAIMED*



































Another vintage NOS shirt is this Orvis made in USA 100% cotton chamois wine-dark burgundy work shirt, two-pocket single buttons, single-button cuff. Size 2XL.

$35


----------



## Old Tartan

Again, *all prices include free USPS insured Priority shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*. I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

Brooks Brothers Made in USA lightweight all-cotton light blue button down oxford, 16 / 5 in overall very good used condition with no noted flaws.
https://i.imgur.com/7CKb0VE.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/NResXxm.jpg

$15

Brooks Brothers stretch red and white checkered oxford, 98% cotton, size 16 1/2 - 34/35 in excellent used condition with laundering notation on label and no other noted flaws.









https://i.imgur.com/ipEItyr.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/q7IEZxH.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ZCLqdkX.jpg

$15

A true summer staple and a bittersweet item to list, this shirt from the late great Webb's gentlemen's apparel in downtown Clearwater, Florida, gone for a decade now and so sorely missed, is in excellent nearly-new condition. (They were the place to be in the 1950's and one of the best outfitters on the Gulf coast.) It's a 55% cotton blend black, tan and sky blue plaid made in Korea short-sleeved shirt, size L. Excellent tucked into chinos or your favorite summer slacks, and the college boys wear them untucked with loafers and shorts.

















https://i.imgur.com/WUlv6ip.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ejOouCa.jpg

$15

Brooks Brothers 100% cotton long sleeve button down blue checkered must-iron oxford, made in Hong Kong, size L. Could use a laundering and press as there is just a hint of use around the neckline, but otherwise the shirt is like new with no noted flaws.


















https://i.imgur.com/rIDJ3oy.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/jIJmHLX.jpg

$15


----------



## Old Tartan

*All prices include free USPS insured Priority shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*. I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

Shoe trees not included in these listings.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

*Classic JB Made In USA Leather Cordovan Loafers Size 11 *

Traditional cordovan penny loafers in size 11, JB Made in USA. An American classic and a good choice for for knocking about and day-in-day-out wear. They're not far from nearly new with just a little minimal wear on the soles and and some scuffs on the leather as evidenced in the pictures. In all these are a VG+ pair, and with some minor buff, polish and shine these can be made to look like new!


















https://i.imgur.com/FnOu7fz.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/DeNxnhx.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F6DEukr.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/P65kPi6.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/QVU9c29.jpg

Just $35 boxed and shipped



*Nearly new Alden Mens 662 Burnished Tan Tassel Moccasin 10.5 AAA (AAA/A) *

Alden Tassel Moccasin. The original tassel moccasin and perhaps the perfect three-season shoe. I have called this color cognac before but it is officially burnished tan leather. Select calfskin uppers, dovetailed heels, full glove leather lined flexible pure vegetable tanned leather insoles. Beneath the insole is a layer of cork, providing additional resilience and insulation. Tempered steel shank, precisely contoured and triple ribbed for extra strength. 270 Degree Goodyear Welt.

This is a beautiful, nearly new pair with just some standard wear to the soles and heels (the Alden crest and logo on each sole is untouched). Inside the logos and markings are all almost entirely extant, as with a pair of shoes that have been barely broken in. They are size 10 1/2 (AAA/A). There are only a few scuffs or marks to the leather, including a dark spot on the tongue of the right shoe (see pics) from normal wear that can probably be brushed out; I am offering these nearly-new shoes at this price for a quick sale, and perhaps with a good buff, polish and shine they can be made to look just like original and brand new!


















https://i.imgur.com/khJ0cz0.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/tC2HWME.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/XC3F0JO.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Tdtj6oo.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/GgIOkPm.jpg

Just $139 boxed and shipped


*Vintage Brooks Brothers English Cheaney Surrey 952 Black Leather Wingtip Shoes Mens 420 A - 9 Narrow *

Genuine English-made vintage BB wingtips! A handsome pair of longwing oxfords by the Brooks Brothers English line -- made in England -- a truly vintage pair from over a quarter of a century ago. They are made in England and although the soles do have some wear, they are in overall excellent condition and a remarkable find. The size is 420 A, which I believe most closely correlates to US men's size 9 slender or narrow, but please check these measurements: They measure 4" across the widest part of the outer sole and just over 12" from heel to toe on outer sole.

They are style Surrey, or part number 952. They are in good vintage condition with some mild but general wear from normal use, some wear to soles, but as you will see from the photos the insides are excellent and the cotton is nice and soft beneath both tongues. The laces are excellent.


















https://i.imgur.com/HNVZMui.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/p0hcE7u.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Zfa1ZPi.jpg

Just $89 boxed and shipped

*COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES Cordovan Captoe Blucher Oxford Shoes 7 B Benchmade ENGLAND *

This is a stunning pair of COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES oxford dress shoes. There are no labels in the shoes except for COLE HAAN and "benchmade in England," but the craftsmanship and details indicate that these are made by Crockett & Jones. Rounded almond toe style. Marked size 7B. Uppers are soft cordovan leather and lined with silky calfskin. Benchmade in ENGLAND. This is an excellent pair of nearly new oxfords with just minimal markings on the uppers, clean interiors, and soles with just usual moderate wear. Laces excellent.


















https://i.imgur.com/Tm69uyN.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F1Bagek.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nsETqUM.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/kUpS9O3.jpg

Just $159 boxed and shipped

*Allen Edmonds Byron Brown Patina Leather Punch Cap Toe Oxfords Mens Shoes Size 10.5 A *

This is a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds "Byron" oxfords in brown leather patina with punch cap toe. Made in USA. Size 10 1/2 A. The shoes are nearly new with just minimal wear to the soles and just a few scuffs to the leather that can probably be brushed out; I am offering these VG+++ shoes at this price for a quick sale, and perhaps with a good buff, polish and shine they can be made to look absolutely brand new!


















https://i.imgur.com/TLO0on3.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b4WarAI.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/zVAaV5h.jpg

Just $99 boxed and shipped


----------



## WillBarrett

Just grabbed a pink BB OCBD in 16/35. Can't find any flaws. Seems older as there's no mention of fit. Monogram of "hss" on Pocket but would work well under a sweater.

$20 and it's in the mail to you tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tartan

*All prices include free USPS shipping in CONUS*. I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

I have just a small selection of trad ties left:









1. A repp tie from Planteen & Kroch, a long-gone purveyor of "Traditional Men's Clothing." *CLAIMED*

2. Rooster tennis tie by Sun Fabrics

3. Rooster sailing tie by Sun Fabrics

4. Rooster ski tie by Sun Fabrics, which gives the names of some Vermont and upstate New York ski locations including Killington, Bristol Mt, Snow and Sugarbush

Just $10 each, wrapped and shipped, or *all four for just $29*

(I do have a larger selection of thin ties from the 60s. I won't classify them as pure "trad," but we all wore them back in the day and they were the standard on every good campus, and I see quite a few well-dressed youngsters wearing them now. If you're at all interested, PM me quickly before I get rid of them.)

New Old Stock! This vintage leather attache briefcase has been in a back closet for many, many years. It has gone unused. The only "wear" is the storage rubbing on the edges and a few very light distress marks. I saw this today and was reminded of the old thread on the trad leather bag:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?54425-Trad-leather-bag
Apparently there was more recent discussion here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?129258-Recommendations-for-a-good-attache

We sourced these from Wilson's Leather back in the day, so this dates between 1986 and 2003. The inside pockets are an excellent size for books, binders, manuscripts, papers, and laptops. This is a geniune handmade product using natural leather, and still carries the excellent aroma of leather. I understand that these are currently the rage as messenger bags, but when you unclip the shoulder strap it is an excellent document case.


















https://i.imgur.com/LPF7iLV.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/WoX6vFJ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/lrHq0WH.jpg

Last one! *CLAIMED*

I have a selection of books here that are specifically of trad clothing interest. Some are standards to give the guiding principles, some are of historical interest and good to have around for those summer lulls and light reading, and some may make nice gifts for the graduates and young trads in your life. I may even have a very brief in one of them!









50 Things Every Young Gentleman Should Know (What To Do, When To Do It, And Why)

How To Be A Gentleman

Style And The Man (How And Where To Buy Fine Men's Clothes)

Clothes Sense (Straight Talk About Wardrobe Planning)

The Mature Man's Guide To Style (Diet, Exercise, Fashion, and Grooming for a Man's Best Years)

Lisa Birnbach's College Book (Author of The Official Preppy Handbook; our copy is corner-folded and worn, but it's a rare 80s treat at just about every decent alma mater in the nation) *CLAIMED*

The Modern Man's Guide To Life (an encyclopedia-style book that offers a fascinating and surprising "trad" look at just about every situation or concept you can think of, with timeless and well-written advice)

Unpictured, but also available and I will also include in the lot is my copy of The Official Politically Correct Dictionary and Handbook, which was a joke book for trads when it came out in the early 90s, but has become uncannily relevant and factual in the current year.

I can have my girl wrap and ship these titles out to you for just $12 each with tracking, or $60 for the entire lot

(Come to think of it, there's also a shelf of fine novels, classic reading, and interesting old nonfiction. I am going to liquidate or practically give it all away -- again, PM if there is any interest. I am told that the shelf itself has already been claimed.)


----------



## Old Tartan

*All prices include free USPS shipping in CONUS*. I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

Vineyard Vines green 100% cotton casual short, size 34, clean and washed and in nearly new condition. This is the older "Shep & Ian" short, before they desaturated the logo and introduced cotton blends.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/24zU4jh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/vTxHnzx.jpg

Izod island linen blend sky blue long sleeved shirt. Marked size M, and seems like it would comfortably fit a 16/16.5. Button down front with white pearlized buttons, one open pocket left side, and shirttail hem. It has the signature Izod logo stitched on the left side seam. An excellent, comfortable summer shirt.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/v4vQvDE.jpg

Brooks Brothers sport shirt in lime green and cornflower blue plaid, size L. This is a nice lightweight, all-cotton long sleeve button down collar shirt. It also has gauntlet buttons, and in the course of the previous owner's adventures one of them has been chipped in half; it still buttons, and there are extras sewn into the shirt.

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/X3Y7ye1.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/rH7QECs.jpg

Vintage Hathaway long sleeve button down collar Authentic Clan Tartan, size L. Made in Hong Kong. Of course Hathaway back in the day made Viyella, and had a beautiful array of tartan oxfords. This is a lightweight shirt that can be happily worn in any season.

$17


















https://i.imgur.com/5QgDsZd.jpg

Brooks Brothers long-sleeve button-down collar all-cotton oxford, Brooks 346, navy houndstooth. Size 17 34/35. It's a good solid shirt, with only noted irregularity is a few _very_ small black spots (ink?) on the lower back of the shirt, in a place that may be just below the belt line for most -- and which may come out in a laundering, which we just haven't had time to do. They are pictured in final image.

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/fGsHs9L.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/XSjZORu.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/LKOzp1D.jpg

MacCluer all-cotton button-down long sleeved oxford, size L. Front chest pocket, extra buttons, a handsome clay, sand and black plaid. This is a fine, quality shirt in nearly-new condition.

$17


















https://i.imgur.com/9r84ADZ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/87GwuRr.jpg


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP and price reduction*



gamma68 said:


> *VIYELLA COTTON/WOOL FLANNEL SHIRT*
> 
> Really sharp colors on this one. 80% cotton/20% wool blend, made in Canada, no flaws. Tagged size S for the smaller gents.
> 
> Chest 20", sleeve 34.5"
> 
> *Asking $25 CONUS*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *VINTAGE O'CONNELL, LUCAS, CHELF STRIPED SHIRT*
> 
> Here's a vintage shirt from one of the most noted menswear haberdasheries in the country.
> 
> Fabric by R. & O. Hawick (which was really a name made up by the Troy Shirt Makers Guild) and tagged with the vintage "O'Connell, Lucas, Chelf" label.
> 
> Red/white stripes (great for summer wear), 100% "sanforized" cotton, no flaws. Marked 15.5-35
> 
> Chest: 23", sleeve: 34.75", collar: 15.5"
> 
> *Asking $28>>$24 CONUS*


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming but snagged a made in India madras from BB in size small slim fit.

Will get pictures up asap - looking for $20 shipped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

For your consideration:

A vintage 50-60's Brooks Brother's suede vest. Tagged a 44, it seems to fit true to size. I usually wear a 42L-44L and if fit me quite well, but was too short for my tall frame. The items shows a few signs of wear, but is a beautiful garment of very high quality that will last for many more years. The tartan lining has a few small moth nibbles.

Asking $40 shipped conus.





Additional pics, click for larger views:


----------



## Old Tartan

*Let me put a shirt on your back!*

*All prices include free USPS shipping with tracking in CONUS*. I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. *

Summer is now officially here, which means that autumn is only three months away! I've taken a look at all the shirts I have available, for all seasons, and am offering them them here.* Combine items in this and any of my posts for even more discounts! These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

Vintage Brooks Brothers Irish Linen blue long-sleeved shirt, 100% linen, made in Hong Kong. Size M. In excellent, nearly-new condition.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/W7YQrlz.jpg

G. H. Bass & Co. classic 100% cotton long-sleeved button-down collar oxford in mint green. Size L. Shirt has extra buttons and is in excellent condition.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/QVC8Ea7.jpg

Thomas Pink long-sleeved casual 100% cotton shirt, similar to their "Babycord" corduroy line, and in a regimental blue. Size M. Apologies for the poor quality photo here - there is no issue with collar and the shirt is in excellent condition.

$22


















https://i.imgur.com/0N8i5ny.jpg

F.A. MacCluer 80's 2-ply pinpoint 100% cotton long-sleeved button-down collar oxford, in light yellow goldenrod. Size 16 - 34. In excellent, nearly new condition.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/SFSqbwx.jpg

Beautiful vintage redbrick and timber green long-sleeved dual front pocket flannel in the casual otr Towncraft Plus line for Pennys. The flannel is soft and the autumnal colors are gorgeous.

$24


















https://i.imgur.com/OlqA68y.jpg

F.A. MacCluer made in USA all-cotton long-sleeved button-down collar oxford in a blue and grey check pattern, size L.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/BkbKdb2.jpg

Forsyth of Canada 88x2 ply pinpoint 100% cotton blue oxford. Size 17 34/35.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/zSGDumt.jpg

Brooks Brothers 100% cotton traditional fit tuxedo shirt, ten pleat bib, french cuff, slots for tuxedo studs. Size 16 - 33.

$22


















https://i.imgur.com/VasxXcE.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/soLuJSr.jpg

Brooks Brothers Special Order long-sleeved casual oxford. The color is just a shade deeper and darker than brand new Nantucket Red. Unmarked, but measures to a 15 - 34.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/OhANb05.jpg

Barbour Tartans, "The Original Barbour Tartan," 100% cotton button-down collar oxford in a handsome olive and tan tartan. There is a light spot beneath the pocket, as noted in the picture, and a small hole on the back tail.

$17


















https://i.imgur.com/PKVlgMW.jpg

This vintage green and yellow houndstooth long-sleeved two-pocket shirt was the kind of shirt we would wear in the late 50s and early 60s when we were working on a project around the house, or when we were going on a fishing trip or to a rustic lodge and didn't give a hoot how dirty we might get. No need to press! Size L 16 - 16 1/2.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/1KvnAhJ.jpg

Vintage cotton long-sleeved button-down collar oxford by The Shops of MacNeil and Moore in a gorgeous tartan. This is a real treat -- MacNeil & Moore were known as "the O'Connell's of the Middle West" and were arguably Wisconsin's best haberdasher. Going there in the 70s was practically an event, and matchbooks from its glory days can still be found on eBay. I love this tartan, and you will love the careful details in this shirt, including the buttonholes on the pocket flap. Size L.

$22


















https://i.imgur.com/00zA2Of.jpg

Norman Shirtmakers long-sleeved button-down collar casual tartan shirt. Made in USA. Size L.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/PfAAPKa.jpg

White 80's 2 ply pinpoint long-sleeved 100% cotton dress shirt. This is a private-label issue from a local haberdasher, whose label has been removed. The shirt does show some signs of wear and use around the collar so it's priced accordingly, but it's still a high quality shirt. Size 16 1/2 - 34.

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/Y1E5z86.jpg

Vintage Pendleton 100% virgin wool long-sleeved dual flap pocket flannel shirt. Size L. This shirt has a beautiful night blue tartan and is in excellent, nearly new condition -- it does not appear to ever have been worn. The wool still feels luxurious and fresh.

$40


















https://i.imgur.com/NDUYrKd.jpg

Austin Reed London casual tartan 100% cotton long-sleeved shirt, made in Hong Kong. Size M.

$15


















https://i.imgur.com/nnxdKj7.jpg

From a defunct Ohio haberdasher, this well-made Siegfried 100% cotton button-down collar long-sleeved shirt is made in Hong Kong and has an excellent, outdoorsy brown and olive plaid. The top collar button has a chip in it, otherwise the shirt is in excellent condition and includes extra buttons. Size XL.

$18


















https://i.imgur.com/HpwgftT.jpg


----------



## WillBarrett

WillBarrett said:


> Pictures forthcoming but snagged a made in India madras from BB in size small slim fit.
> 
> Will get pictures up asap - looking for $20 shipped.
> *
> SOLD!*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump, with update and drops...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $16 > $14 > $12*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $30 > $28 > $26*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

WillBarrett said:


> Just grabbed a pink BB OCBD in 16/35. Can't find any flaws. Seems older as there's no mention of fit. Monogram of "hss" on Pocket but would work well under a sweater.
> 
> $20 and it's in the mail to you tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures updated: Note the monogram and one small dust spot that should wash our bear waist on right side. Shirt is otherwise in great shape. Perfect for under sweater wear or if you should happen to have a matching set of initials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Found this tweed recently - its from Oak Hall in Memphis. No labels so I'm unsure of where it was manufactured but quite an interesting color set.

Fits pretty well and I'm around 40R but if anyone is interested, I'll get measurements for you.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bogart's Tuxedo in Casablanca!*

*Bogart's Casablanca Tuxedo

*​
While this isn't actually Bogart's tuxedo from Casablanca, it could easily pass for it--a classic antique-ivory shawl collar tuxedo that's perfect for either summer evening garden parties in the Hamptons or war-time casinos in North Africa!

Cut with a beautiful shawl collar this features the traditional one-button closure and subtle darting for the appropriate evening silhouette. Its Ivy heritage gets a nod with the two button cuffs and natural shoulders. it is also single-vented and fully lined in a complementary cream lining. It is half-canvassed and was, of course, Union made in the USA.

With the exception of a small smudge on the interior--which won't be seen at all when this is worn--this is in excellent condition.

*It's a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!*
*
Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
Tagged 40R. Measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Summer Suit in "Brookscool Poplin"*

This is absolutely beautiful--and in absolutely excellent condition! Cut from Brooks Brothers' proprietary "Brookscool Poplin" this beautiful suit is lightweight and perfect for summer, retaining the feel and appearance of its all-cotton cousins while being considerably more robust.

Cut as a contemporary two button suit with subtle darting this is half-canvassed and half-lined. The jacket has four button cuffs and a single center vent; the trousers ate pleated front and cuffed.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from a small brown spot on the inside just under the lower button hole. It would look just as good in a contemporary office as it would on the streets of Havana!

Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 44R, 39W this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/4


Inseam: 28 1/4 with 1 1/2" cuff, and 1" to let down.
Waist: 18 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have several more lovely classic summer jackets to pass on today--including several GRAILS!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!

**13) GRAIL ITEM! 3/2 sack Jacket in Boating Stripe!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Gordon of Philadelphia--one of the stalwart makers of traditional American clothing--this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. But what makes this jacket really special is the pattern and colourway of the cloth that it's cut from, which is the classic bold vertical stripes of a traditional Anglo-American boating jacket. This is very rarely seen nowadays--a great pity, as this style of jacket was one of the summer classic back in the heyday of Ivy Style.

The cloth is a lighter mid-weight wool; this jacket is also fully canvassed and half-lined. It has the traditional two button cuffs of a 3/2 sack, and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It does have the start of some minor fraying at the cuffs, as shown--this has just started, though, and would be an easy fix for even a dry-cleaner tailor. It also has a small thread bump on the front--likely there since new--and a small rub at the leading edge of one of the interior pockets. Because of these min or issues, this wonderfully rare jacket is in Very Good condition, and so a bargain at

*just $49, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. *
*
Tagged 38. Measurements:*

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29



  


*14) "Cartier Collection" --yes, THAT Cartier--summer jacket by Botany 500! Union Made in the USA.*The 1970s have become derided as the years that style forget, and magazine articles are sometimes devoted to the odd garments that were occasionally produced in the Disco Decade. But sometimes the oddness of 1970s fashion paid dividends.... for when else but the 1970s could the utterly upscale French jewelry House of Cartier think it was a good idea to team up with an American mid-level clothing manufacturer to revitalize a bankrupt brand?

But that's just what happened in the early 1970s. In 1973 the New York firm of Botany 500 went bankrupt, and its name was bought by the firm of Cohen and Sons. In an attempt to move the brand upmarket they made a deal with Cartier to market a line of clothing as the "Cartier Collection". This would buck the 1970s trend towards large collars and wide legs, and have a distinctively more European style--narrower collars, straight legs, and the classic Cartier signature lining. This was something of a success; it had enough elements of Ivy Style to appeal to the more traditionally well-heeled, and the Cartier name appealed to West Coast executives who lacked the Ivy credentials of their East Coast counterparts.

The clothing was also very well-made, rivaling in construction some of the lines of Corbin, Southwick, Gordon, and the Freeman. So, this is a lovely oddity--and perhaps the only "fashionable" jacket from the 1970s you'd ever like to own!

Apparently cut from a silk-wool blend, this has a lovely slubby texture of vertical lines. It features lapels that are narrower than most in the 1970s, but still within the range of normal for Ivy Style. It is a two button jacket with darts and a single center vent. It has four button cuffs--and, of course, the signature Cartier lining!

Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!


*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30

[/URL]

[/URL]

  

*15) Classic Vintage Brooks Brothers "Wash and Wear" Jacket in Rare Pattern!*

This jacket is absolutely lovely. Judging by the interior label (yellow block letters on a white background) this dates from the late 1980s--although you'd never guess this from its condition! Cut as a two button sack this is made from "Wash and Wear" fabric--the staple cloth of Ivy Style clothing in the 1960s. Usually, "Wash and Wear" jackets and suits were solid colours, and so this is highly unusual in that it features a beautiful multi-coloured overcheck (in red, yellow, green,and light blue) on light blazer-blue base.

This jacket features a single center vent, the classic American two button cuff, and a half-lining. Wonderfully lightweight, this is an absolutely perfect summer blazer, suitable for both casual settings and the modern office. It does have a couple of very minor scuffs, as shown, but these are hard to find and will hardly be seen when worn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!*
*
Tagged 45R, this measures:

*
Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 13/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/8


       

*
16) 3/2 Linen Jacket in a summery earth-toned gingham check *


This is absolutely lovely! Cut from wonderfully lightweight linen in a summery earth-toned gingham check this jacket has a 3/2 lapel roll and subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Although a fairly contemporary offering from Banana Republic this harkens back to their products of their early years, when their products were excellent and they were an outfitter in the tradition of the then -defunct old-school Abercrombie & Fitch!
*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.*
*
Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/8



   


*17) CLASSIC SEERSUCKER JACKET, from Haspel!*

Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Recognizing that the British used seersucker widely in their tropical colonies, he created seersucker suits and jackets. These were immediately successful, and were imported into the Ivy League look by way of Princeton, long the traditional Ivy for men from the South. (And long only *men* from the South... True to the conservatism of its student population Princeton , shockingly, didn't fully admit women until 1969.)

This is a lovely example of a contemporary Haspel seersucker jacket! Pure cotton, this is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, has a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder:21
Length: 30 5/8

      


*18) For the LARGE Trad! MADE IN ITALY 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks Brothers. Size 50XL!*

This is absolutely gorgeous--and if it's your size, grab it, as jackets like this in this range are few and far between!

The cloth that this jacket is cut from is wonderful--a lovely summery blend of silk, linen, and wool in a beautiful soft blue. It's cut as a 3/2 sack, and has a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and features the rare and desirable patch pockets! It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This is a truly beautiful jacket, and a steal at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced rate!

*Tagged 50XL. Measures:*

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 34 1/2

[/URL]
     

*19) IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Cashmere 2-button sack.*

Langrock of Princeton was THE Ivy Style store; together with Norman Hilton, Alan Frank, the owner of Langrock, is largely credited with popularizing "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Look". (It is, alas, a myth that he refused to sell anything darted; I have had several examples of darted Langrock blazers available!) Indeed, so iconic is Langrock that even Langrock labels are collectible.

This is a beautiful example of Langrock's wares. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from thick, rich cashmere that is soft and lightweight enough to be appropriate for cooler summer evenings. The cloth features a lovely blue miniature overcheck on a cream base-again, perfect for summer. The jacket is a two button sack that is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA... in 1973, as this was a custom order!

It does have a few minor issues. There is a water stain in the lining, as shown, and a couple of very faint marks on the front of the jacket. These might come out with dry cleaning, but in any case they can hardly be seen. Given these flaws, though, this beautiful jacket is just in Good/Very Good condition (mainly because of the lining!), and so is an absolute bargain at just

$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.
*
Measurements:*
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 28 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33 1/2

[/URL]
[/URL]


       

*20) Saint Laurie Light Weight Jacket--tailored in New York City!*

Saint Laurie tailors were founded in Brooklyn in 1913, and still make all of their clothing in New York City--as proudly noted on the hang-tag in all of their suits and jackets!

This is a beautiful example of their work. Featuring plenty of handwork, this is cut as a standard two button jacket with subtle darting. The fabric is a wonderful dove grey lighter-weight wool with broken vertical stripes in cream and blue, and overchecking in russet. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and features a single center vent. It was, of course, made--largely by hand--in New York City.

Saint Laurie's sports jackets start at around $1500, so this is an absolute bargain* at just $45, ,or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

[/URL]


   

*21)* *Zegna Soft jacket in wool and silk. Made in Switzerland! c.44L.*

Cut from a cloth that's a lovely blend of silk and wool, this beautiful soft jacket by Zegna Soft is a subdued classic light dove grey, with fleckings of cream and a subtle black Glen Plaid overcheck.


Made in Switzerland, this has a Continental three button front and jetted pockets. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features three button cuffs. It appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is in excellent condition.


Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. 

*Tagged (EU) 54L; ((US) 44L. Measurements:*


Chest: 22 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder:; 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

[/URL]


----------



## Old Tartan

*Let me put a shirt on your back - summer edition!*

*All prices include free USPS shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*.

I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

I've found some more summer weight shirts and seasonal items to add to the discount sale:

Brooks Brothers 100% cotton genuine Indian madras short sleeved button-down collar shirt, with rich purple and blue madras, extra buttons and in nearly-new condition with no noted flaws. Size M.

*CLAIMED*

















"
https://i.imgur.com/eLaCJGt.jpg

Brooks Brothers Made in USA lightweight all-cotton light blue button down oxford, 16 - 5 in overall very good used condition with no noted flaws.
https://i.imgur.com/7CKb0VE.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/NResXxm.jpg

$15

Brooks Brothers stretch red and white checkered oxford, 98% cotton, size 16 1/2 - 34/35 in excellent used condition with laundering notation on label and otherwise no noted flaws.









https://i.imgur.com/ipEItyr.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/q7IEZxH.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ZCLqdkX.jpg

$15

A venerable, true vintage Countess Mara (from the days when we all owned at least one of their ties) lightweight linen lemon yellow short-sleeved casual shirt with logo embellishment on the single breast pocket. Size M.

$15


















https://i.imgur.com/3J6hHkH.jpg

True vintage Wilshire single needle tailoring blended "air-cool" very lightweight short-sleeved casual shirt with dual breast pockets in a summery peach color. Size M 15 / 15.5.

$15


















https://i.imgur.com/rCI8tzq.jpg

A true summer staple and a bittersweet item to list, this shirt from the late great Webb's gentlemen's apparel in downtown Clearwater, Florida, gone for a decade now and so sorely missed, is in excellent nearly-new condition. (They were the place to be in the 1950's and one of the best outfitters on the Gulf coast.) It's a 55% cotton blend black, tan and sky blue plaid made in Korea short-sleeved shirt, size L. Excellent tucked into chinos or your favorite summer slacks, and the college boys wear them untucked with loafers and shorts.

$15

















https://i.imgur.com/WUlv6ip.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ejOouCa.jpg

Brooks Brothers 100% cotton long sleeve button down blue checkered must-iron oxford, made in Hong Kong, size L. Could use a laundering and press as there is just a hint of use around the neckline, but otherwise the shirt is like new with no noted flaws.

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/rIDJ3oy.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/jIJmHLX.jpg

Genuine vintage Empire brand flat-front lightweight summer shorts in a blue and white hairline stripe, made in USA and in excellent, nearly-new condition. Unmarked but measured at a 36" waist with 6" inseam.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/dFQiyku.jpg

Brooks Brothers sport shirt in lime green and cornflower blue plaid, size L. This is a nice lightweight, all-cotton long sleeve button down collar shirt. It also has gauntlet buttons, and in the course of the previous owner's adventures one of them has been chipped in half; it still buttons, and there are extras sewn into the shirt.

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/X3Y7ye1.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/rH7QECs.jpg

Vintage Hathaway long sleeve button down collar Authentic Clan Tartan, size L. Made in Hong Kong. Of course Hathaway back in the day made Viyella, and had a beautiful array of tartan oxfords. This is a lightweight shirt that can be happily worn in any season.

$15


















https://i.imgur.com/5QgDsZd.jpg

Brooks Brothers long-sleeve button-down collar all-cotton oxford, Brooks 346, navy houndstooth. Size 17 34/35. It's a good solid shirt, with only noted irregularity is a few _very_ small black spots (ink?) on the lower back of the shirt, in a place that may be just below the belt line for most -- and which may come out in a laundering, which we just haven't had time to do. They are pictured in final image.

$15


















https://i.imgur.com/fGsHs9L.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/XSjZORu.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/LKOzp1D.jpg

MacCluer all-cotton button-down long sleeved oxford, size L. Front chest pocket, extra buttons, a handsome clay, sand and black plaid. This is a fine, quality shirt in nearly-new condition.

$15


















https://i.imgur.com/9r84ADZ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/87GwuRr.jpg

And since autumn will be here in months, for the larger gentleman is this vintage NOS shirt by Orvis, made in USA 100% cotton chamois wine-dark burgundy outdoor shirt, two-pocket single buttons, single-button cuff. Size 2XL.

$30


----------



## Old Tartan

*All prices include free USPS shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*.

I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. Retirement looms, and these items must find their way out the door immediately!*

Ralph Lauren button-fly flat front 100% cotton military style chinos! These are the real deal, true vintage Double RL made in USA, marked size 34 / 31 and they measure as so: waist 18", inseam 31", approx 1.6" to let out. They're broken in and soft and show a bit of use including a little fraying at the cuffs. You may have seen the exorbitant prices on the bay; I am pricing much lower here in the hopes it goes to an AAAC trad.

$30



















Brooks Brothers 100% worsted wool (wears cool for summer) cuffed Brooks 346 brown dress trousers with waist button. Labeled W36 / L31, they have an approx 18.2" waist, 31" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. Clean and in nearly-new condition.

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/R7BnZ0g.jpg

Brooks Brothers 100% worsted wool (wears cool for summer) cuffed Brooks Stretch 346 olive grey dress trousers with waist button. Labeled W36 L29, they have an approx 18" waist, 29" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. There are a few small holes at a spot on the right length that is just about below the knee, and a small hole about 6" from the bottom of the leg, as if the previous owner had walked through the brambles in these trousers. That said, still a serviceable pair of trousers for casual outdoor work or fishing and is priced to be a trad bargain!

$13


















https://i.imgur.com/7nlK5VK.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/o6mBxOW.jpg

Canadian-made Ballin Classic super 100's wool cuffed slacks with waist button - "world's most comfortable pant." Labeled 36, they have an approx 18" waist, 29" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. Clean and in excellent condition.

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/cgcogde.jpg

True vintage Brooks Brothers 1818 100% wool shetland sweater in a classic denim blue, knitted in Hong Kong. Marked size S. Measures approx 22" pit to pit. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/UAgHs1y.jpg

True vintage pure Australian lambswool v-neck sweater by Tamar, made in Australia and sold in the Marshall Fields men's shop. Marked size 44, but more like a modern 42: measures approx 21" pit to pit. If your jacket size is 40R, this will probably fit you perfectly. The tag is a bit loose on one end and a small spot of wear on the bottom band, but otherwise this is in very good vintage condition.

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/mjF1Tw1.jpg

True vintage Jantzen v-neck sweater in maroon. Made in USA. Unmarked but approximated as size 42: measures approx 21" pit to pit. If your jacket size is 40R, this will probably fit you perfectly. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/wkS2f77.jpg

True vintage 60s! Campus mohair blend brown v-neck sweater. Marked size L. Measures 21" pit to pit. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/9nmKtPs.jpg

Black ban-lon like Steve McQueen! True vintage Puritan Ban-Lon Full Fashioned Knit zipper neck long sleeved pullover, marked size XL. Measures " pit to pit. Appears to be unworn new old stock.

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/JcQr0q8.jpg

True 60s vintage Campus raised collar pullover sweater in excellent brown, tan and cream -- tagged size XL but fits more like a modern L; please see measurements: 
Sleeve 24"
Length 25"
Pit - pit 24"

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/Mx6YBrF.jpg

tricots st raphael pure new wool merino wool patterned sweater in blue, rust brick, indigo and heather blue.Marked size L. Measures 24" from pit to pit. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/zMcXkkc.jpg

Classic Southwick sack! Gorgeous 3/2 roll jacket in tan houndstooth with two-button sleeves. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Unmarked but estimated at about 44R; measures:

chest 22"
sleeve 24"
shoulder 19"
length 31"

$42


















https://i.imgur.com/LI3qQkz.jpg

Beautiful Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack in phenomenal autumnal colors! In excellent condition with no noted flaws and appears to be in nearly new condition!
Marked 44R. Measures:

chest 22.5"
sleeve 24.5"
shoulder 19"
length 31"

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/f5T1mEw.jpg

Cashmere sport coat! From the 1887 Shops, which was a high-end luxury shop at one of the finest lakeside resorts on Lake Erie. Features sporting buttons and super soft. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 44L. Measures:

chest 22"
sleeve 25"
shoulder 19"
length 31.5"

$35


















https://i.imgur.com/9OLkBHF.jpg

*True vintage Oxxford Gotham!* Navy blazer.
The trad Gotham line of venerable Oxxford has been discussed many times here. It comes from the former Los Angeles clothier Robinson's. This is a fine jacket, that appears nearly new, but has one flaw: a 1/4" mothhole on the back below the right shoulder, which I noticed when I examined it after my girl took the photographs. This is such a fine jacket it may be worth having it rewoven, so I am pricing accordingly for the enterprising trad. Tagged 44 T Gotham. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeve 25"
shoulder 18"
length 32"

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/4AFrYL1.jpg

Not many here would probably remember Captain's Quarters in Rocky River, Ohio. But in the day (the 60s, and even some of the 70s) they were the bastions of Ivy League style on the north coast. They stocked the best of the best, and -- if you could afford it -- you could come out of there looking the best you possibly could. Absolutely everything in their shop was high end to the limit. This hand-woven Indian madras 1960s sack jacket is no exception, and it hits all the marks: 3/2 roll, two-button sleeves, and exemplary fabric ... look at the colors! In excellent condition. Untagged; measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 25"
shoulders 18"
length 31.5"

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/Q6DvPEg.jpg

Blue blazer, brass buttons! Burberry London's Kensington model navy sport coat. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 44 Regular. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19"
length 31"

$28


















https://i.imgur.com/XQKo5DP.jpg

True vintage Burberry's navy blazer, pure wool loomed in Italy. From Riley's, a long gone traditional men's clothier in Hudson, Ohio. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Untagged. Measurements:

chest 23"
sleeves 25"
shoulders 20"
length 31"


















https://i.imgur.com/ZYpdczj.jpg

$30

Classic Orvis tweed! Made in USA. The perfect jacket for knocking about come September, with suede elbow patches and in excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 44L. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 25"
shoulders 20"
length 30"

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/ZFVzWEu.jpg

Burberry London's Kensington model glenplaid sport coat. A gorgeous patterned jacket in excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 43R. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19.5"
length 31"

$28


















https://i.imgur.com/AfAC38v.jpg

True vintage Majer for Orvis! Lovely 100% pure wool 3/2 roll sack by the late beloved American trad clothing company Majer. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Untagged but seems to be about a 46; see measurements:

chest 25"
sleeves 26.5"
shoulders 20"
length 32"

$35


















https://i.imgur.com/EWycSA7.jpg

True vintage Orvis! This is a hunter green blended wool hooded outdoorsman's coat with _all_ the extras and niceties. The coat and the hood are lined. This is a classic outdoor jacket with heavy-duty zipper and also optional snaps. The two breast pockets are pleated; velcro closure for pockets and sleeve cuffs. It is extremely heavy and warm and good for the boat or the blind or the woods. The tan lining at the top lays almost like lapels and is very flattering. Vintage Orvis Fishing Tackle tag. In excellent, nearly-new condition with no noted flaws -- it could possibly have never been worn! Size XL.

$85


















https://i.imgur.com/GXQI9Uo.jpg

A preppy classic! Barbour Liddesdale Jacket. This is the classic quilted jacket in olive green. In excellent condition with minimal wear and no noted flaws. The original name tag is still blank! Tagged size medium.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/pWMrDMB.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/uF14YCP.jpg

True vintage 60s Rugby! Beautiful red Sportcrafter windbreaker jacket, with slot for golf score pencil ... and original pencil, never used! In very good condition. For the smaller trad, this one is tagged size 40.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/YWCYzYg.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/68FXhfy.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*SOME PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *11) NWOT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Madras 3/2 Jacket with Three Patch Pockets from Polo by Ralph Lauren!*
> 
> This jacket comes complete with its original tags, but since they are not attached this is being sold as "New, Without Tags".
> 
> Made for the British market this beautiful jacket was originally sold by Harvey Nichols of Knightsbridge, London, one of the most upscale stores in the city, catering to the upper-middle-class Sloane Rangers of Chelsea, Knightsbridge, and the Home Counties.
> 
> Given this provenance this jacket is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a wonderful traditional madras cotton plaid in blues and creams with sepia orange-pink accent stripes this jacket is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features a patch breast pocket and two lower flapped pockets. It has wonderfully slim 60s-inspired lapelsfour button cuffs, and a single vent. It is half-lined in the same fabric as the exterior shell, and beautifully unstructured.
> 
> As you'd expect for a jacket that was tried on precisely once and comes complete with its original tags this is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> It originally retailed for around $275.... so how about just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> *
> Size M. Measurements:*
> 
> 
> Chest: 19 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 5/ 16 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 12) NICK HILTON Linen and Silk Summer jacket.*
> 
> Nick Hilton took over from his father, Norman Hilton, one of the founding fathers of Ivy Style, and now runs the last surviving classic men's clothier in Princeton.
> 
> This jacket is a worthy offering from the Hilton name! Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly either all silk, or a blend of silk and linen. The fabric is lovely--a summery blue-green with extremely subtle overchecking in Royal blue and summer green. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this has three patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, making it perfect for summer. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> *Tagged 43R, but measures closer to 41S:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a dozen wonderful summer jackets to pass on today... and many more to come!*
> 
> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*
> "h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)
> 
> 
> In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.
> 
> The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.
> 
> The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.
> 
> This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.
> 
> It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!
> 
> This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 6 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Paul Stuart "Westgate" Jacket in Silk and Linen!*
> 
> This is beautiful! Made for Paul Stuart, this jacket is cut from a summery blend of silk (70%) and linen (30%) which gives it a wonderful drape and extremely interesting texture. The patterning and colourway is also perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, being a light sky blue-grey and cream herringbone heathered throughout with cream.
> 
> Fully canvassed and fully lined this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was made in the USA.
> 
> It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $42, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome!
> *
> Tagged 41R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) UTTERLY IVY! A wonderful jacket (likely silk and linen) in pale pink herringbone, by Oakloom Clothes of Baltimore, MD!*
> 
> Oakloom Clothes had an unusual business model--they declined to advertise, considering this to be "vulgar", and relied on the quality of their clothing to speak for itself. No doubt this reticence kept Oakloom from the success that it deserved, for the quality of their clothing was first-rate. They made clothes for Paul Stuart, Bullock & Jones of San Francisco, and Maus and Hoffman in Palm Beach, FL. They specialized in classic, Ivy Style clothing, and this was continued when they were bought out in 1995 by Hartz & Co who wanted to use them as an entry into "the better part of the upper market".
> 
> This jacket shows just why Oakloom were so beloved by the few familiar with their clothing. This jacket is cut from a wonderful pale pink and cream herringbone cloth that's likely a blend of linen and silk. The herringbone is accented with vertical stripes in pale green, blue, and sunset gold. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in cream. It has a single center vent. Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) WONDERFUL Brooks Brothers Summer Tartan Jacket!*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable or a jacket. And the tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.
> 
> The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> *
> Tagged 43L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
> Shoulder: 19 7/8
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Bullock & Jones gingham-esque summer jacket.*
> 
> Founded in San Francisco in 1853 to provide clothing to persons made newly rich by the Gold Rush, Bullock & Jones became established as one of the premier purveyors of traditional clothing in San Francisco. They closed their signature Union Square store in 2002, and now only have an online presence.
> 
> This jacket shows why they were so well-liked for the century and a half that they operated in person. Cut from a lovely lightweight gingham-esque cloth that's a blend of mainly cotton, lycra, and polymide that feels to the touch to be a seersucker-type fabric. The patterning and colouring is lovely; a conservative gingham-esque blend of black, grey, and cream.
> 
> The jacket is a contemporary two button model; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, four button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International offers welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.
> 
> *Tagged a 40, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32 1/2


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Get both BB's for $30!!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $16*

*Get both BB's for $30!!*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## conductor

Murray's Nantucket Reds
Made in USA
Size 34x31 
Pleated front and cuffed
Excellent condition
CLAIMED


----------



## gamma68

*RANCOURT & CO. HORWEEN LEATHER RANGER MOCS for BROOKS BROTHERS

*Made in Maine, USA. Size 9D. Unlined. Lightweight camp-moc sole and rawhide laces.

It really pains me to sell these. I bought them brand new and wore them less than 10 times. Now that I wear orthotics, this pair no longer fits. The new owner will have the opportunity to break them in. These shoes are close to brand-new condition. And wait 'til you get a whiff of the Horween leather.

Always stored with shoe trees (not included). You'll also receive the original Rancourt box and shoe bags (pictured).

_These retail for $278. *Asking $140 CONUS.

*_Click for larger images:_
*

*_


----------



## WillBarrett

I picked up this Corbin 3/2 the other week but it's just too big. A few spots that should come out with dry cleaning.

Total sack with 3/2 roll, two patch pockets and NO hook vent as is common with Corbin. Two buttons on one cuff - only one in the other. Half-lined and a loose seam that should be an easy fix.

Union made in the USA.

Measurements are:

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 18"
Length - 30"
Sleeves - 25"

Asking $35 or offer shipped on Monday.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorji

Hi All! 

Would anybody like a set of the solid blazer buttons that O'Connells uses on their house-model blazers?

If interested send me a PM and maybe $5 for shipping. 

I can't say if they are actual brass or not, but they are solid and have a "quiet," sort of antiqued finish.


----------



## Old Tartan

Drops on all shoes that are still available!

*All prices include free USPS insured Priority shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*. I accept PayPal and all payment methods (excepting credit card). Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

Shoe trees not included in these listings.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. These items must find their way out the door immediately!*

*Classic JB Made In USA Leather Cordovan Loafers Size 11 *

Traditional cordovan penny loafers in size 11, JB Made in USA. An American classic and a good choice for for knocking about and day-in-day-out wear. They're not far from nearly new with just a little minimal wear on the soles and and some scuffs on the leather as evidenced in the pictures. In all these are a VG+ pair, and with some minor buff, polish and shine these can be made to look like new!


















https://i.imgur.com/FnOu7fz.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/DeNxnhx.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F6DEukr.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/P65kPi6.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/QVU9c29.jpg

Just $30 boxed and shipped

*Vintage Brooks Brothers English Cheaney Surrey 952 Black Leather Wingtip Shoes Mens 420 A - 9 Narrow *

Genuine English-made vintage BB wingtips! A handsome pair of longwing oxfords by the Brooks Brothers English line -- made in England -- a truly vintage pair from over a quarter of a century ago. They are made in England and although the soles do have some wear, they are in overall excellent condition and a remarkable find. The size is 420 A, which I believe most closely correlates to US men's size 9 slender or narrow, but please check these measurements: They measure 4" across the widest part of the outer sole and just over 12" from heel to toe on outer sole.

They are style Surrey, or part number 952. They are in good vintage condition with some mild but general wear from normal use, some wear to soles, but as you will see from the photos the insides are excellent and the cotton is nice and soft beneath both tongues. The laces are excellent.


















https://i.imgur.com/HNVZMui.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/p0hcE7u.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Zfa1ZPi.jpg

Just $65 boxed and shipped

*COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES Cordovan Captoe Blucher Oxford Shoes 7 B Benchmade ENGLAND *

This is a stunning pair of COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES oxford dress shoes. There are no labels in the shoes except for COLE HAAN and "benchmade in England," but the craftsmanship and details indicate that these are made by Crockett & Jones. Rounded almond toe style. Marked size 7B. Uppers are soft cordovan leather and lined with silky calfskin. Benchmade in ENGLAND. This is an excellent pair of nearly new oxfords with just minimal markings on the uppers, clean interiors, and soles with just usual moderate wear. Laces excellent.


















https://i.imgur.com/Tm69uyN.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F1Bagek.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nsETqUM.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/kUpS9O3.jpg

Just $99 boxed and shipped

*Allen Edmonds Byron Brown Patina Leather Punch Cap Toe Oxfords Mens Shoes Size 10.5 A *

This is a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds "Byron" oxfords in brown leather patina with punch cap toe. Made in USA. Size 10 1/2 A. The shoes are nearly new with just minimal wear to the soles and just a few scuffs to the leather that can probably be brushed out; I am offering these VG+++ shoes at this price for a quick sale, and perhaps with a good buff, polish and shine they can be made to look absolutely brand new!


















https://i.imgur.com/TLO0on3.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b4WarAI.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/zVAaV5h.jpg

Just $89 boxed and shipped


----------



## WillBarrett

Sorry to keep doing this, but I'll post pics tonight.

If anyone needs a suit and isn't torn up on trad details, I'll have a two-button, charcoal stripe USA-made Polo University Club in 38-40R available tonight. Pants are 33/30. Pleats and cuffs, alas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

For offer - Size 13 C Florsheim V-cleat long wings in shell cordovan. Typical wear for shoes of this type and age - please see pics. Asking $45 shipped CONUS. Trees not included.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone have a "F*****g White Dinner Jacket" for sale? ~43-44L?


----------



## cellochris

Reuben said:


> Anyone have a "F*****g White Dinner Jacket" for sale? ~43-44L?


Reuben, I do - PM me for pics and measurements - it's about a 44L.


----------



## WillBarrett

Two pieces I just picked up:

LL Bean must-iron OCBD - made in Canada in size 15.5/33. Terrific shirt in good shape - would certainly have kept if it's in my size.

Asking $22 shipped.

Next up is a killer pair of 11 wale cords from Bill's Khakis. M2 in size 32 and still unhemmed. These are, of course, the classic USA-made pants.

Asking $30 shipped.

*SOLD!

*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*BLOOPERS...*

*Over the years, I've collected a few bloopers and missed flaws during my thrifting. It's time to move some of them out, so I will be listing them over the next few days. Prices will generally be cost plus shipping.*

*Lands' End Multi-color Gingham
Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Great condition except for the slight markings near the bottom of the front. It's seems like it's some kind of paint or something on the surface of the fabric. Due to the multi-color pattern, it is not that noticeable.*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 29.5" (Camp Shirt)
*PRICE: $8 (cost+ship)*

***************************************
*Lands' End Blue OCBD "Original Oxford"*

Click pics for larger view.

*Great condition except for the barely visible stain on the front, left tail,
below the bottom button. I tried several different methods to remove it,
but no dice. Maybe you will have better luck...? Still, it's not visible when
tucked in.
Further, there is a very slight thread pull mid-front left, about second from
bottom button; almost blends in with the fabric variations anyway. *

Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton, must-iron
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26.5"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $8 (cost+ship)*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## WillBarrett

reposting for this terrific OCBD - open to offers. Thick shirt, must-iron, etc.



WillBarrett said:


> Two pieces I just picked up:
> 
> LL Bean must-iron OCBD - made in Canada in size 15.5/33. Terrific shirt in good shape - would certainly have kept if it's in my size.
> 
> Asking $22 shipped.
> 
> Next up is a killer pair of 11 wale cords from Bill's Khakis. M2 in size 32 and still unhemmed. These are, of course, the classic USA-made pants.
> 
> Asking $30 shipped.
> 
> *SOLD!
> 
> *


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Ties in Excellent Condition!*

*NWT Brooks Brothers Navy/Pink/Silver Repp Stripe*


Click pics for larger view.

   

*New Condition*
*58" x 3.75"*, 100% Silk, Made in USA
*PRICE: $18*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*****************************************
*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $16*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $10*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $25*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING SUMMER JACKETS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have a dozen wonderful summer jackets to pass on today... and many more to come!*
> 
> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*
> "h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)
> 
> 
> In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.
> 
> The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.
> 
> The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.
> 
> This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.
> 
> It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!
> 
> This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 6 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Paul Stuart "Westgate" Jacket in Silk and Linen!*
> 
> This is beautiful! Made for Paul Stuart, this jacket is cut from a summery blend of silk (70%) and linen (30%) which gives it a wonderful drape and extremely interesting texture. The patterning and colourway is also perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, being a light sky blue-grey and cream herringbone heathered throughout with cream.
> 
> Fully canvassed and fully lined this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was made in the USA.
> 
> It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome!
> *
> Tagged 41R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) UTTERLY IVY! A wonderful jacket (likely silk and linen) in pale pink herringbone, by Oakloom Clothes of Baltimore, MD!*
> 
> Oakloom Clothes had an unusual business model--they declined to advertise, considering this to be "vulgar", and relied on the quality of their clothing to speak for itself. No doubt this reticence kept Oakloom from the success that it deserved, for the quality of their clothing was first-rate. They made clothes for Paul Stuart, Bullock & Jones of San Francisco, and Maus and Hoffman in Palm Beach, FL. They specialized in classic, Ivy Style clothing, and this was continued when they were bought out in 1995 by Hartz & Co who wanted to use them as an entry into "the better part of the upper market".
> 
> This jacket shows just why Oakloom were so beloved by the few familiar with their clothing. This jacket is cut from a wonderful pale pink and cream herringbone cloth that's likely a blend of linen and silk. The herringbone is accented with vertical stripes in pale green, blue, and sunset gold. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in cream. It has a single center vent. Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!
> 
> *Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 30 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) WONDERFUL Brooks Brothers Summer Tartan Jacket!*
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable or a jacket. And the tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.
> 
> The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> *
> Tagged 43L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
> Shoulder: 19 7/8
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) Bullock & Jones gingham-esque summer jacket.*
> 
> Founded in San Francisco in 1853 to provide clothing to persons made newly rich by the Gold Rush, Bullock & Jones became established as one of the premier purveyors of traditional clothing in San Francisco. They closed their signature Union Square store in 2002, and now only have an online presence.
> 
> This jacket shows why they were so well-liked for the century and a half that they operated in person. Cut from a lovely lightweight gingham-esque cloth that's a blend of mainly cotton, lycra, and polymide that feels to the touch to be a seersucker-type fabric. The patterning and colouring is lovely; a conservative gingham-esque blend of black, grey, and cream.
> 
> The jacket is a contemporary two button model; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, four button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International offers welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.
> 
> *Tagged a 40, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING SUMMER JACKETS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *9) Vintage 1960s "Wash and Wear" Seersucker jacket from Haspel.*
> 
> *ON HOLD*
> 
> Vintage seersucker is hard to find, as the fabric is not known for being sturdy, and so I'm delighted to offer this wonderful vintage "Wash and Wear" seersucker jacket from Haspel!
> 
> Founded in New Orleans in 1909, Haspel were the originators of the seersucker suit. By the 1950s the founder's sons were at the helm, one of whom, Joseph Haspel Jr., decided that lightweight Wash and Wear fabrics would be a success. he was right, and with seersucker Wash and Wear suits and jackets from Haspel became a mainstay of Ivy Style, with Southern students and Princeton propagating the look. But the look wasn't confined to the Ivy League; Hollywood took notice too. Gregory Peck in *To Kill a Mockingbird* wore Haspel, as did Cary Grant in *Charade*.
> 
> This jacket is an original Haspel Wash and Wear seersucker-stripe jacket, in the classic blue and cream. In absolutely excellent condition this is cut as a standard two button front jacket with subtle darting. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent and four button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just $45, or offer, for this lovely and rare vintage piece of Americana, shipped in the USA! International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) WONDERFULLY TEXTURED PURE SILK SUMMER JACKET with windowpane overcheck!*
> 
> This jacket is wonderful! Not only is the silk fabric wonderfully slubby and textured, but this jacket has been woven so that the plain cream base is pattered with birdseye squares in precisely the same cream silk. The effect is wonderfully subtle, and can only really be seen in my close-up pictures! The cream silk is then overchecked with windowpane checking in dark berry red and golden wheat. The buttons on this jacket are also lovely--utterly 1960s, and likely old stock. Please see my close-ups to appreciate the geometric shapes inside the buttons themselves! And the lining does full justice to the rest of the jacket, being a geometric pattern in light cream.
> 
> The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It features two lower patch pockets and a single center vent. It has three button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International offers are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.*
> *
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> *
> Measurements*:
> 
> Chest: 20
> Sleeve: 23 1/8 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11) NWOT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Madras 3/2 Jacket with Three Patch Pockets from Polo by Ralph Lauren!*
> 
> This jacket comes complete with its original tags, but since they are not attached this is being sold as "New, Without Tags".
> 
> Made for the British market this beautiful jacket was originally sold by Harvey Nichols of Knightsbridge, London, one of the most upscale stores in the city, catering to the upper-middle-class Sloane Rangers of Chelsea, Knightsbridge, and the Home Counties.
> 
> Given this provenance this jacket is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a wonderful traditional madras cotton plaid in blues and creams with sepia orange-pink accent stripes this jacket is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features a patch breast pocket and two lower flapped pockets. It has wonderfully slim 60s-inspired lapelsfour button cuffs, and a single vent. It is half-lined in the same fabric as the exterior shell, and beautifully unstructured.
> 
> As you'd expect for a jacket that was tried on precisely once and comes complete with its original tags this is in absolutely excellent condition!
> 
> It originally retailed for around $275.... so how about just $55, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> *
> Size M. Measurements:*
> 
> 
> Chest: 19 1/4
> Sleeve: 26 5/ 16 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 30 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 12) NICK HILTON Linen and Silk Summer jacket.*
> 
> Nick Hilton took over from his father, Norman Hilton, one of the founding fathers of Ivy Style, and now runs the last surviving classic men's clothier in Princeton.
> 
> This jacket is a worthy offering from the Hilton name! Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly either all silk, or a blend of silk and linen. The fabric is lovely--a summery blue-green with extremely subtle overchecking in Royal blue and summer green. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this has three patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, making it perfect for summer. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> *Tagged 43R, but measures closer to 41S:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS ON REMAINING SUMMER JACKETS!*



TweedyDon said:


> *I have several more lovely classic summer jackets to pass on today--including several GRAILS!*
> 
> As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!
> 
> **13) GRAIL ITEM! 3/2 sack Jacket in Boating Stripe!*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Gordon of Philadelphia--one of the stalwart makers of traditional American clothing--this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. But what makes this jacket really special is the pattern and colourway of the cloth that it's cut from, which is the classic bold vertical stripes of a traditional Anglo-American boating jacket. This is very rarely seen nowadays--a great pity, as this style of jacket was one of the summer classic back in the heyday of Ivy Style.
> 
> The cloth is a lighter mid-weight wool; this jacket is also fully canvassed and half-lined. It has the traditional two button cuffs of a 3/2 sack, and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It does have the start of some minor fraying at the cuffs, as shown--this has just started, though, and would be an easy fix for even a dry-cleaner tailor. It also has a small thread bump on the front--likely there since new--and a small rub at the leading edge of one of the interior pockets. Because of these min or issues, this wonderfully rare jacket is in Very Good condition, and so a bargain at
> 
> *just $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. *
> *
> Tagged 38. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 1/4
> Length: 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15) Classic Vintage Brooks Brothers "Wash and Wear" Jacket in Rare Pattern!*
> 
> This jacket is absolutely lovely. Judging by the interior label (yellow block letters on a white background) this dates from the late 1980s--although you'd never guess this from its condition! Cut as a two button sack this is made from "Wash and Wear" fabric--the staple cloth of Ivy Style clothing in the 1960s. Usually, "Wash and Wear" jackets and suits were solid colours, and so this is highly unusual in that it features a beautiful multi-coloured overcheck (in red, yellow, green,and light blue) on light blazer-blue base.
> 
> This jacket features a single center vent, the classic American two button cuff, and a half-lining. Wonderfully lightweight, this is an absolutely perfect summer blazer, suitable for both casual settings and the modern office. It does have a couple of very minor scuffs, as shown, but these are hard to find and will hardly be seen when worn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!*
> *
> Tagged 45R, this measures:
> 
> *
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 13/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 16) 3/2 Linen Jacket in a summery earth-toned gingham check *
> 
> 
> This is absolutely lovely! Cut from wonderfully lightweight linen in a summery earth-toned gingham check this jacket has a 3/2 lapel roll and subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Although a fairly contemporary offering from Banana Republic this harkens back to their products of their early years, when their products were excellent and they were an outfitter in the tradition of the then -defunct old-school Abercrombie & Fitch!
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.*
> *
> Tagged a 42R, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+2)
> Shoulder: 20 1/4
> Length: 31 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17) CLASSIC SEERSUCKER JACKET, from Haspel!*
> 
> Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Recognizing that the British used seersucker widely in their tropical colonies, he created seersucker suits and jackets. These were immediately successful, and were imported into the Ivy League look by way of Princeton, long the traditional Ivy for men from the South. (And long only *men* from the South... True to the conservatism of its student population Princeton , shockingly, didn't fully admit women until 1969.)
> 
> This is a lovely example of a contemporary Haspel seersucker jacket! Pure cotton, this is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, has a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!
> 
> *Tagged 48R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 25
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder:21
> Length: 30 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> *19) IVY GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton Cashmere 2-button sack.*
> 
> Langrock of Princeton was THE Ivy Style store; together with Norman Hilton, Alan Frank, the owner of Langrock, is largely credited with popularizing "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Look". (It is, alas, a myth that he refused to sell anything darted; I have had several examples of darted Langrock blazers available!) Indeed, so iconic is Langrock that even Langrock labels are collectible.
> 
> This is a beautiful example of Langrock's wares. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from thick, rich cashmere that is soft and lightweight enough to be appropriate for cooler summer evenings. The cloth features a lovely blue miniature overcheck on a cream base-again, perfect for summer. The jacket is a two button sack that is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA... in 1973, as this was a custom order!
> 
> It does have a few minor issues. There is a water stain in the lining, as shown, and a couple of very faint marks on the front of the jacket. These might come out with dry cleaning, but in any case they can hardly be seen. Given these flaws, though, this beautiful jacket is just in Good/Very Good condition (mainly because of the lining!), and so is an absolute bargain at just
> 
> $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.
> *
> Measurements:*
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 28 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 33 1/2
> 
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20) Saint Laurie Light Weight Jacket--tailored in New York City!*
> 
> Saint Laurie tailors were founded in Brooklyn in 1913, and still make all of their clothing in New York City--as proudly noted on the hang-tag in all of their suits and jackets!
> 
> This is a beautiful example of their work. Featuring plenty of handwork, this is cut as a standard two button jacket with subtle darting. The fabric is a wonderful dove grey lighter-weight wool with broken vertical stripes in cream and blue, and overchecking in russet. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and features a single center vent. It was, of course, made--largely by hand--in New York City.
> 
> Saint Laurie's sports jackets start at around $1500, so this is an absolute bargain* at just $42, ,or offer, *boxed and shipped in the USA! International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30 1/4
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21)* *Zegna Soft jacket in wool and silk. Made in Switzerland! c.44L.*
> 
> Cut from a cloth that's a lovely blend of silk and wool, this beautiful soft jacket by Zegna Soft is a subdued classic light dove grey, with fleckings of cream and a subtle black Glen Plaid overcheck.
> 
> 
> Made in Switzerland, this has a Continental three button front and jetted pockets. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features three button cuffs. It appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.
> 
> *Tagged (EU) 54L; ((US) 44L. Measurements:*
> 
> 
> Chest: 22 5/8
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder:; 19 3/4
> Length: 32 1/2
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP!!*



TweedyDon said:


> *Bogart's Casablanca Tuxedo
> 
> *​
> While this isn't actually Bogart's tuxedo from Casablanca, it could easily pass for it--a classic antique-ivory shawl collar tuxedo that's perfect for either summer evening garden parties in the Hamptons or war-time casinos in North Africa!
> 
> Cut with a beautiful shawl collar this features the traditional one-button closure and subtle darting for the appropriate evening silhouette. Its Ivy heritage gets a nod with the two button cuffs and natural shoulders. it is also single-vented and fully lined in a complementary cream lining. It is half-canvassed and was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> With the exception of a small smudge on the interior--which won't be seen at all when this is worn--this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *It's a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!*
> *
> Please PM with interest and offers!*
> *
> Tagged 40R. Measures:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30


----------



## Old Tartan

*My room is empty - the final finds and last drops and blowouts!*

*All prices include free USPS shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*.

Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

*While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. Retirement looms, and these items must find their way out the door immediately!*

True vintage blue and white plaid Made in USA Arrow short sleeve oxford, size 16. Measures 22" pit to pit. Excellent, like-new condition.

*CLAIMED*



















https://i.imgur.com/dYs4scy.jpg

Ralph Lauren button-fly flat front 100% cotton military style chinos! These are the real deal, true vintage Double RL made in USA, marked size 34 / 31 and they measure as so: waist 18", inseam 31", approx 1.6" to let out. They're broken in and soft and show a bit of use including a little fraying at the cuffs. You may have seen the exorbitant prices on the bay; I am pricing much lower here in the hopes it goes to an AAAC trad.

*CLAIMED*



















Brooks Brothers 100% worsted wool (wears cool for summer) cuffed Brooks 346 brown dress trousers with waist button. Labeled W36 / L31, they have an approx 18.2" waist, 31" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. Clean and in nearly-new condition.

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/R7BnZ0g.jpg

Brooks Brothers 100% worsted wool (wears cool for summer) cuffed Brooks Stretch 346 olive grey dress trousers with waist button. Labeled W36 L29, they have an approx 18" waist, 29" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. There are a few small holes at a spot on the right length that is just about below the knee, and a small hole about 6" from the bottom of the leg, as if the previous owner had walked through the brambles in these trousers. That said, still a serviceable pair of trousers for casual outdoor work or fishing and is priced to be a trad bargain!

$10


















https://i.imgur.com/7nlK5VK.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/o6mBxOW.jpg

Canadian-made Ballin Classic super 100's wool cuffed slacks with waist button - "world's most comfortable pant." Labeled 36, they have an approx 18" waist, 29" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. Clean and in excellent condition.

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/cgcogde.jpg

True vintage pure Australian lambswool v-neck sweater by Tamar, made in Australia and sold in the Marshall Fields men's shop. Marked size 44, but more like a modern 42: measures approx 21" pit to pit. If your jacket size is 40R, this will probably fit you perfectly. The tag is a bit loose on one end and a small spot of wear on the bottom band, but otherwise this is in very good vintage condition.

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/mjF1Tw1.jpg

True vintage Jantzen v-neck sweater in maroon. Made in USA. Unmarked but approximated as size 42: measures approx 21" pit to pit. If your jacket size is 40R, this will probably fit you perfectly. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/wkS2f77.jpg

True vintage 60s! Campus mohair blend brown v-neck sweater. Marked size L. Measures 21" pit to pit and 24" from top of collar down back to bottom. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/9nmKtPs.jpg

Black ban-lon like Steve McQueen! True vintage Puritan Ban-Lon Full Fashioned Knit zipper neck long sleeved pullover, marked size XL. Measures 24" pit to pit. Appears to be unworn new old stock.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/JcQr0q8.jpg

True 60s vintage Campus raised collar pullover sweater in excellent brown, tan and cream -- tagged size XL but fits more like a modern L; please see measurements: 
Sleeve 24"
Length 25"
Pit - pit 24"

$16


















https://i.imgur.com/Mx6YBrF.jpg

tricots st raphael pure new wool merino wool patterned scholar sweater in blue, rust brick, indigo and heather blue.Marked size L. Measures 24" from pit to pit. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

$15


















https://i.imgur.com/zMcXkkc.jpg

Classic Southwick sack! Gorgeous 3/2 roll jacket in tan houndstooth with two-button sleeves. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Unmarked but estimated at about 44R; measures:

chest 22"
sleeve 24"
shoulder 19"
length 31"

$30


















https://i.imgur.com/LI3qQkz.jpg

Cashmere sport coat! From the 1887 Shops, which was a high-end luxury shop at one of the finest lakeside resorts on Lake Erie. Features sporting buttons and super soft. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 44L. Measures:

chest 22"
sleeve 25"
shoulder 19"
length 31.5"

$26


















https://i.imgur.com/9OLkBHF.jpg

*True vintage Oxxford Gotham!* Navy blazer.
The trad Gotham line of venerable Oxxford has been discussed many times here. It comes from the former Los Angeles clothier Robinson's. This is a fine jacket, that appears nearly new, but has one flaw: a 1/4" mothhole on the back below the right shoulder, which I noticed when I examined it after my girl took the photographs. This is such a fine jacket it may be worth having it rewoven, so I am pricing accordingly for the enterprising trad. Tagged 44 T Gotham. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeve 25"
shoulder 18"
length 32"

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/4AFrYL1.jpg

Blue blazer, brass buttons! Burberry London's Kensington model navy sport coat. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 44 Regular. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19"
length 31"

$22


















https://i.imgur.com/XQKo5DP.jpg

True vintage Burberry's navy blazer, pure wool loomed in Italy. From Riley's, a long gone traditional men's clothier in Hudson, Ohio. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Untagged. Measurements:

chest 23"
sleeves 25"
shoulders 20"
length 31"

$22


















https://i.imgur.com/ZYpdczj.jpg

Burberry London's Kensington model glenplaid sport coat. A gorgeous patterned jacket in excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 43R. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19.5"
length 31"

$22


















https://i.imgur.com/AfAC38v.jpg

True vintage Majer for Orvis! Lovely 100% pure wool 3/2 roll sack by the late beloved American trad clothing company Majer. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Untagged but seems to be about a 46; see measurements:

chest 25"
sleeves 26.5"
shoulders 20"
length 32"

$26


















https://i.imgur.com/EWycSA7.jpg

True vintage Orvis! This is a hunter green blended wool hooded outdoorsman's coat with _all_ the extras and niceties. The coat and the hood are lined. This is a classic outdoor jacket with heavy-duty zipper and also optional snaps. The two breast pockets are pleated; velcro closure for pockets and sleeve cuffs. It is extremely heavy and warm and good for the boat or the blind or the woods. The tan lining at the top lays almost like lapels and is very flattering. Vintage Orvis Fishing Tackle tag. In excellent, nearly-new condition with no noted flaws -- it could possibly have never been worn! Size XL.

$49


















https://i.imgur.com/GXQI9Uo.jpg

Brooks Brothers Made in USA lightweight all-cotton light blue button down oxford, 16 - 5 in overall very good used condition with no noted flaws.
https://i.imgur.com/7CKb0VE.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/NResXxm.jpg

$12

Brooks Brothers stretch red and white checkered oxford, 98% cotton, size 16 1/2 - 34/35 in excellent used condition with laundering notation on label and otherwise no noted flaws.









https://i.imgur.com/ipEItyr.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/q7IEZxH.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ZCLqdkX.jpg

$12

A venerable, true vintage Countess Mara (from the days when we all owned at least one of their ties) lightweight linen lemon yellow short-sleeved casual shirt with logo embellishment on the single breast pocket. Size M.

$12


















https://i.imgur.com/3J6hHkH.jpg

True vintage Wilshire single needle tailoring blended "air-cool" very lightweight short-sleeved casual shirt with dual breast pockets in a summery peach color. Size M 15 / 15.5.

$12


















https://i.imgur.com/rCI8tzq.jpg

A true summer staple and a bittersweet item to list, this shirt from the late great Webb's gentlemen's apparel in downtown Clearwater, Florida, gone for a decade now and so sorely missed, is in excellent nearly-new condition. (They were the place to be in the 1950's and one of the best outfitters on the Gulf coast.) It's a 55% cotton blend black, tan and sky blue plaid made in Korea short-sleeved shirt, size L. Excellent tucked into chinos or your favorite summer slacks, and the college boys wear them untucked with loafers and shorts.

$12

















https://i.imgur.com/WUlv6ip.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ejOouCa.jpg

Brooks Brothers 100% cotton long sleeve button down blue checkered must-iron oxford, made in Hong Kong, size L. Could use a laundering and press as there is just a hint of use around the neckline, but otherwise the shirt is like new with no noted flaws.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/rIDJ3oy.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/jIJmHLX.jpg

Brooks Brothers sport shirt in lime green and cornflower blue plaid, size L. This is a nice lightweight, all-cotton long sleeve button down collar shirt. It also has gauntlet buttons, and in the course of the previous owner's adventures one of them has been chipped in half; it still buttons, and there are extras sewn into the shirt.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/X3Y7ye1.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/rH7QECs.jpg

Vintage Hathaway long sleeve button down collar Authentic Clan Tartan, size L. Made in Hong Kong. Of course Hathaway back in the day made Viyella, and had a beautiful array of tartan oxfords. This is a lightweight shirt that can be happily worn in any season.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/5QgDsZd.jpg

Brooks Brothers long-sleeve button-down collar all-cotton oxford, Brooks 346, navy houndstooth. Size 17 34/35. It's a good solid shirt, with only noted irregularity is a few _very_ small black spots (ink?) on the lower back of the shirt, in a place that may be just below the belt line for most -- and which may come out in a laundering, which we just haven't had time to do. They are pictured in final image.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/fGsHs9L.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/XSjZORu.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/LKOzp1D.jpg

MacCluer all-cotton button-down long sleeved oxford, size L. Front chest pocket, extra buttons, a handsome clay, sand and black plaid. This is a fine, quality shirt in nearly-new condition.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/9r84ADZ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/87GwuRr.jpg

And since autumn will be here in weeks, for the larger gentleman is this vintage NOS shirt by Orvis, made in USA 100% cotton chamois wine-dark burgundy outdoor shirt, two-pocket single buttons, single-button cuff. Size 2XL.

$22
























Final drops on all shoes that are still available.* Again, all prices include free USPS insured Priority shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*. Shoe trees not included in these listings.

*Classic JB Made In USA Leather Cordovan Casual Penny Loafers Size 11 *

Traditional cordovan penny loafers in size 11, JB Made in USA. An American classic and a good choice for for knocking about and day-in-day-out wear. They're not far from nearly new with just a little minimal wear on the soles and and some scuffs on the leather as evidenced in the pictures. In all these are a VG+ pair, and with some minor buff, polish and shine these can be made to look like new!

Just $20 boxed and shipped


















https://i.imgur.com/FnOu7fz.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/DeNxnhx.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F6DEukr.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/P65kPi6.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/QVU9c29.jpg

*Vintage Brooks Brothers English Cheaney Surrey 952 Black Leather Wingtip Shoes Mens 420 A - 9 Narrow *

Genuine English-made vintage BB wingtips! A handsome pair of longwing oxfords by the Brooks Brothers English line -- made in England -- a truly vintage pair from over a quarter of a century ago. They are made in England and although the soles do have some wear, they are in overall excellent condition and a remarkable find. The size is 420 A, which I believe most closely correlates to US men's size 9 slender or narrow, but please check these measurements: They measure 4" across the widest part of the outer sole and just over 12" from heel to toe on outer sole.

They are style Surrey, or part number 952. They are in good vintage condition with some mild but general wear from normal use, some wear to soles, but as you will see from the photos the insides are excellent and the cotton is nice and soft beneath both tongues. The laces are excellent.

Just $40 boxed and shipped


















https://i.imgur.com/HNVZMui.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/p0hcE7u.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Zfa1ZPi.jpg

*COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES Cordovan Captoe Blucher Oxford Shoes 7 B Benchmade ENGLAND *

This is a stunning pair of COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES oxford dress shoes. There are no labels in the shoes except for COLE HAAN and "benchmade in England," but the craftsmanship and details indicate that these are made by Crockett & Jones. Rounded almond toe style. Marked size 7B. Uppers are soft cordovan leather and lined with silky calfskin. Benchmade in ENGLAND. This is an excellent pair of nearly new oxfords with just minimal markings on the uppers, clean interiors, and soles with just usual moderate wear. Laces excellent.

Just $59 boxed and shipped


















https://i.imgur.com/Tm69uyN.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F1Bagek.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nsETqUM.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/kUpS9O3.jpg

*Allen Edmonds Byron Brown Patina Leather Punch Cap Toe Oxfords Mens Shoes Size 10.5 A *

This is a beautiful pair of Allen Edmonds "Byron" oxfords in brown leather patina with punch cap toe. Made in USA. Size 10 1/2 A. The shoes are nearly new with just minimal wear to the soles and just a few scuffs to the leather that can probably be brushed out; I am offering these VG+++ shoes at this price for a quick sale, and perhaps with a good buff, polish and shine they can be made to look absolutely brand new!

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/TLO0on3.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b4WarAI.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/zVAaV5h.jpg

Authentic vintage doctor's bag! This bag is made of genuine split cowhide leather, and has the wonderful aroma of old leather. I've just acquired it from the estate of an elderly gentleman who used this going back to the 50s. It's been monogrammed and has a patina of wear and use, but is strong and sturdy enough to provide a new owner with years of good use. Even the handles are cowhide!

Closed, it measures approx 18" x 8" by 12" high.

$75


















https://i.imgur.com/mr0zOaK.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/751c8ZR.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/n0lmoWf.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/BFcmDxl.jpg

From the same gentleman I acquired the doctor's bag comes this wonderful leather briefcase. It has also been monogrammed and has brass clasps. There are three divided pockets in this inside and each has ample room for a laptop. These are also roomy enough for large manuscripts. Our friend the previous owner has smartly placed an expanding file folder inside one pocket, which I will leave for the new owner. The leather handle and the body has the same character and patina of wear as the other bag, and is good and sturdy and ready for another lifetime of use with a proud new owner.

Closed, it measures approx 18" x 7" by 13" high.

$75


















https://i.imgur.com/B4cOzGV.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/RZBpX6H.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/jPnf5Dg.jpg


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*ALLEN EDMONDS Leeds Shell Cordovan Derby Shoe, 9501 Black, Size 10E*
*Made in USA*









View More Images (imgur)

*SOLD*​
When I obtained these shoes, they had non-adhesive removable insoles which I have removed. There is a piece of leather sewn inside over each shoe's heel cup (see photos). I don't know if this was done due to wear or to help with fit by taking up a small amount of space. The presence of those removable insoles makes me consider the latter but I'm not sure. I do not know whether this would affect acceptance by Allen Edmonds for recrafting. You may need to use another shoe repair service for that.

These shoes have marks and wear from use (see photos for detail).

Shipping via USPS Priority Mail to PayPal Confirmed addresses within the US only.


----------



## TweedyDon

*AUTHENTIC 1960's 3/2 sack in BLEEDING MADRAS! 
This is NOT MADE ANY MORE!*

​This is ... stunning. An authentic 3/2 sack cut from genuine Bleeding Madras this is a true Trad/Ivy GRAIL item... especially given the absolutely beautiful and utterly 1960s dark hues of the cloth this is cut from!

First, the fabric. Bleeding Madras differs significantly from regular Madras in virtue of the fact that the dyes that were used to produce it "bled", resulting in an absolutely beautiful, subtle fabric after a few launderings (or, in the case of jackets, being caught in a few heavy summer showers!) in which the edges of the colours quietly and naturally had bled into each other. The effect was perfectly Ivy; beautiful, understated, and only achievable through time and use.

Bleeding Madras was the result of the use of Azo dyes (for the chemically inclined, these are compounds o the functional group R-N=N-R′, with the R molecule being an aryl) which produced vivid yellows, oranges, and reds, and which were exceptionally water soluble--hence the bleeding. Unfortunately, these dyes do not degrade under natural conditions, and when they accumulate in the waste discharge of dyeing factories have serious adverse environmental consequences. This lead to legal pressure to restrict or prohibit their use, and hence Bleeding Madras effectively ceased to be produced in the 1960s, although production of its colour-fast cousin (Madras) continued apace.

This jacket is cut from azo-dye Bleeding Madras--a fabric that, quite simply, is no longer made. The current absence of bleeding shows that this jacket was carefully kept away from rain, and so the colouring is as distinct as it was when this was first made.... beautiful dark and berry reds reminiscent of Hindu festivals, dark slate greys and lighter dusk greys from a Madras evening, dusty Indian taupes and muted creams, and the occasional stripe of black. This is a beautiful jacket and complex jacket!

Union Made in the USA, this is identified as being made form "Bleeding Cotton". There is no maker's name, but it does have a, well, 1960s picture of a Indian weaver's face on the label!

This is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with *very* natural shoulders, a single center vent, and a full lining--in jet black complementing and drawing out the beautiful dark reds of the fabric. It has two button cuffs and classic Ivy lapels--not too narrow as to be "fashionable", but clearly narrow enough to be Ivy Style. It has all of its original buttons.

This jacket does, alas, have two issues. The first is that the collar is frayed at the seam. This has undergone repair, so it is no longer an issue, but the repair consisted simply of making sure that the collar did not fray any further, and didn't bother with any attempt at an "invisible" repair. However, this can hardly be seen when the jacket is worn, as the wear is at the top of the collar when it is turned down. The second issue is that this was snagged by the right-hand pocket somewhere around 1969. This was well and professionally repaired--I didn't notice this until I was measuring the jacket. But, the repair is there.

Given these issues, this jacket is in Good condition.... and so is a bargain *at just $29, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA*--a price that is lower than the original 1960s Bleeding Madras fabric itself is worth!

If this is your size, grab it--this is one of the nicest bleeding madras jackets I've seen, and they won't be made any more!


*Please PM with interest and offers!*
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## drlivingston

I don't comment on this thread much, Tweedy... But WOW! That bleeding madras jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS IRISH LINEN SHIRTS*

All Regent (slim) fit, tagged size M. As-new condition with no flaws.

Wonderful colors and a great cloth for summer wear. Pink/blue pastel, blue gingham and coral/salmon.

To me, these fit more like the Milano (extra-slim) fit. Check measurements (same for all three shirts).

Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 33.5"
*
ALL THREE LINEN SHIRTS ARE NOW CLAIMED*

*F.A. MacCLUER ISLAND COTTON PATCHWORK MADRAS SHIRT*

Made in India. Really well-constructed shirt along the lines of USA-made Brooks Brothers.

Excellent condition, clean with bright colors no flaws. Features a locker loop. Tagged size M, see measurements.

Chest: 24"
Sleeve: 34"
*
CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Happy July 4th!*

*Happy 4th July!*


And to celebrate, here's a Bicentennial tie, from 1976! Almost certainly poly-silk, this measures 4" wide (it does date from 1976...) and is in Very Good condition.


Just $12 shipped in the USA--or offer!


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL!

Vintage Banana Republic Safari Bush Vest!*​







The retail shopping Beverly Hills, California, is, to put it mildly, not exactly punk. Women of a certain age with handbag-sized yappy dogs, men with slicked back hair, expense accounts, and a desire for watches cut from hunks of pure gold are the stereotypical customers, and the goods are either aimed at tourists, or encrusted with diamonds. Lots of diamonds.

One morning, back in the early 1980s, all this came to a halt--quite literally, as traffic had to be stopped to allow a vintage (and very non-functional) single-engine bush plane to be dragged along the street and installed into the newest retail location. This was (rather dangerously) suspended from the ceiling.

It was then followed by a US Army Surplus Jeep... that was positioned do it looked like it was bursting out of the store window, Indiana Jones-style.

Then followed a life-size giraffe replica. And some tom-tom drums.

Banana Republic, the catalog-based safari clothing company that had been started on just $1,500 three years before, was getting its very first retail location.

Started in Mill Valley, Calif., by two travelling journalists, Banana Republic sold army surplus items rebranded as safari wear. Why military surplus? It was cheap, built to last, and classically cut. Why the plane, the jeep, the giraffe, and the admittedly offensive name? Why not? The founders had no retail experience, but could write ad. copy for the catalogs, and knew their products were first-rate.

What could go wrong?

The answer was nothing, until the brand was bought by The Gap in 1983. Five years of fun, and then... Banana Republic's fate was sealed, and it became what it is today. A mall brand that occasionally lucks into some excellent clothing.

But this vest dates from the original Banana Republic era, between 1978 and 1983. And it's classic "original" Banana Republic! A genuine Bush Vest, this is cut from soft yet sturdy cotton and is simply packed with features. It features two deep bellows pockets on the lower front, cut to hold an awful lot of gear. There are two very deep flashlight pockets on the front also, one on each side; these are complimented by two shallower bellows pockets. The left-hand front side features two deep zippered security pockets as well as a D-ring lantyard at the shoulder; the right side has a quilted shooting patch. All of the bellows pockets close with velcro fastening.

The interior features a full-length and very deep zippered game/security pocket, as well as two velcro-closed security pockets. The back features a full length game pocket; behind this on each side are two deep luggage pockets, each of which extend half the length of the vest.

The vest features side-adjusters, which are secured with heavy brass rings. It fastens with a heavy-duty and beautifully fluid YKK zipper as well as brass studs.

This is in excellent condition, apart from two small blemishes on the back, as shown.

Given the carrying capacity of this vest it could easily double as providing you with an additional item of hand-luggage.... so this could easily pay for itself on your first domestic US flight when you avoid the new baggage charges!
















*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged a size S, this would work best for around a 36/38.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## WillBarrett

Three good pieces today. 

First is an older Viyella tie from Gant. Asking $12.



Dooney & Bourke navy braces. Appear unworn. Asking $22.



Magnificent red label JAB 3/2 poplin suit in slate grey. Union made in USA - size is around 38L with pants at 32/32. See pictures for measurements. I can't find any flaws here - this is a real gem.

Asking $50 or offer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Re-upping for the weekend. Good stuff, folks.



WillBarrett said:


> Three good pieces today.
> 
> First is an older Viyella tie from Gant. Asking $12.
> 
> Dooney & Bourke navy braces. Appear unworn. Asking $22.
> 
> Magnificent red label JAB 3/2 poplin suit in slate grey. Union made in USA - size is around 38L with pants at 32/32. See pictures for measurements. I can't find any flaws here - this is a real gem.
> 
> Asking $50 or offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Tried to send you a private message, but not sure I know what I'm doing there. 

Is there room to let out the waist on the pants on the JAB poplin suit? And what is the fabric mix (cotton/poly I presume)?

Thank you, sir.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Ties in Excellent Condition!*

*NWT Brooks Brothers Navy/Pink/Silver Repp Stripe*


Click pics for larger view.

   

*New Condition*
*58" x 3.75"*, 100% Silk, Made in USA
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drops...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*****************************************
*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## phillytrad

Also posted in Sales forum, listed now on eBay, but message me on eBay and I can work out a deal for Ask Andy members.

**GRAIL* Vintage 1960s Brooks Brothers Three Piece Navy Sack Suit 41R
*
$65.99


----------



## SartorialSpender

Cross-posting my sales listing: lot of *17* new pairs of Bill's Khakis boxers in size Small. Made in USA.

There are 2x (stacked one behind the other) of everything you see in the picture, except the purple-check ones in the lower right.

Original price $39.50 each--a $671.50 value!! Many of these colors are currently on clearance on billskhakis.com for half that, $19.75 + shipping. Offering the entire lot for only *$**225 *shipped in the United States.


----------



## SartorialSpender

*NWT Bill's Khakis Shetland Sweater, size Medium*

Also, NWT Bill's Khakis Shetland Sweater, size Medium, in Russet, a very nice rusty orange which my pictures have failed to capture well. Made in New England.

*$90 *shipped in U.S.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*BLOOPERS...*

*Over the years, I've collected a few bloopers and missed flaws during my thrifting. It's time to move some of them out, so I will be listing them over the next few days. Prices will generally be cost plus shipping.*

*Lands' End Multi-color Gingham
Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Great condition except for the slight markings near the bottom of the front. It's seems like it's some kind of paint or something on the surface of the fabric. Due to the multi-color pattern, it is not that noticeable.*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 29.5" (Camp Shirt)
*PRICE: $7*

***************************************
*Lands' End Blue OCBD "Original Oxford"*

Click pics for larger view.

*Great condition except for the barely visible stain on the front, left tail,
below the bottom button. I tried several different methods to remove it,
but no dice. Maybe you will have better luck...? Still, it's not visible when
tucked in.
Further, there is a very slight thread pull mid-front left, about second from
bottom button; almost blends in with the fabric variations anyway. *

Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton, must-iron
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26.5"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $7*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## katch

2x Blue Oxford Cloth Button Down Popovers by Lean Garments - Size Large
Brand new with tags


Lean Garments size chart:
CHEST	22.4"
WAIST	21.3"
BOTTOM WIDTH	22"
SLEEVE	26.8"
SLEEVE WIDTH	7.5"
FRONT LENGTH	28.7"
BACK LENGTH	29.9"
SHOULDER	19.3"

Ebay Listing:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/292186254970?


----------



## Old Tartan

*Great Nautical GTH!*

From Bunce Brothers, an inland seas clothier that back in the 60s were considered a better place to shop than Brooks Brothers, is this amazing true vintage GTH slacks with nautical flags by GT of Boston. The flags are of 19th century clipper firms as well as families and citizens of Boston and environs and their boat flags. This includes Matthew Cobb, Daniel Draper & Son, Crowell, Lewis & Co., Curits & Peabody, Stephen Cabot, Bush & Comstock, Pierce & Bacon, GT & WP Lyman, John M. Mayo & Co., Allen & Weltch, Geo. M. Barnard, Homer & Sprague and many more. A one-of-a-kind in east coast sailing GTH! Made in USA.

Unsized. I would estimate these at about a modern size 32/29, but please check measurements:

Waist: 16.5"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 39"
Rise: 11.25"

These pants are clean and fresh and simply magnificent!

Asking $70, or offer, wrapped and shipped in the CONUS.


















https://i.imgur.com/aF2h9be.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/vclZ3Sk.jpg


----------



## Odradek

Old Tartan said:


> From Bunce Brothers, an inland seas clothier that back in the 60s were considered a better place to shop than Brooks Brothers, is this amazing true vintage GTH slacks with nautical flags by GT of Boston. The flags are of 19th century clipper firms as well as families and citizens of Boston and environs and their boat flags. This includes Matthew Cobb, Daniel Draper & Son, Crowell, Lewis & Co., Curits & Peabody, Stephen Cabot, Bush & Comstock, Pierce & Bacon, GT & WP Lyman, John M. Mayo & Co., Allen & Weltch, Geo. M. Barnard, Homer & Sprague and many more. A one-of-a-kind in east coast sailing GTH! Made in USA.
> 
> Unsized. I would estimate these at about a modern size 32/29, but please check measurements:
> 
> Waist: 16.5"
> Inseam: 29"
> Outseam: 39"
> Rise: 11.25"
> 
> These pants are clean and fresh and simply magnificent!
> 
> Asking $70, or offer, wrapped and shipped in the CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/aF2h9be.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/vclZ3Sk.jpg


They would fit me perfectly without alteration, but I have no idea where I could wear such an item here in England.


----------



## drlivingston

Why is Photobucket giving problems to some people, but not others?


----------



## WillBarrett

Those pants are awesome - so very very awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*BROOKS BROTHERS Shell Cordovan Wingtips, Size ??½C*
*Made in USA*









View More Images (imgur)

✉ Send Private Message​
I believe these are made by Alden. Unfortunately, I cannot make out the digits in the marked size as they have rubbed off. I've had these in limbo as a result but as I think someone might be able to do something with these anyway, I'm now offering them here. The "½C" is clearly visible. The outsole length is 12⅜″ and the outsole width is 4¼″. I'm not comfortable trying to provide accurate measurements for the insole so I won't. These are discounted due to the size question. Send these in for a recraft and I'd be surprised if they don't figure out the size and restore the markings.

I'm an 11D in most shoes except for a few odd ones like Alden's Barrie last where I'm a 10½ B/D. I've tried these on. They feel just a little small and narrow on me. If I were trying these on new in a shoe store, I'd ask the salesperson for a pair a half size up. So, I _think_ these are _10_½C. I didn't have to force my foot in so I can't see how they could be 9½C. And they don't feel loose so I'd be surprised if they were 11½C. No way are they 12½C.

These shoes have marks and wear from use (see photos for detail) and some of the interior markings have worn off.

SOLD

Shipping via USPS Priority Mail to PayPal Confirmed addresses within the US only.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,
but Vintage Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought
I'd give 'em a try...*

*Price includes CONUS shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$7.50 each, $1 off each after that*

*Genuine Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] Mock Tortoise Combs*

After 150+ years, Ace[SUP]®[/SUP] stopped making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the early 2000's. Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China. 

I came across these at the swap meet, and thought some of the members might be interested. There was even some beat up packaging dated 1996; these are over 20 years old!


Click pic for larger view.

 

Length: 7"
Height: 1-1/8"
Half medium teeth, half fine teeth
*PRICE: $7.50 each*

*********************************************

Click pic for larger view.

Length: 7"
Height: 1-1/2"
Half medium teeth, half fine teeth
*PRICE: $7.50 each*

*$7.50 each, $1 off each after that*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## bballa

*JOHNSTON & MURPHY Loafers (Size 10.5)*










https://i64.tinypic.com/x2mb9i.jpg










Size: 10 & 1/2 M 
Price: $75 shipped
Color: Brown
Condition: Excellent pre-owned condition
MSRP: $275.00

Upper crafted from premium leather
Danite rubber cushioned soles
Features tassels Made in Italy
Made in Italy


----------



## sbdivemaster

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*BLOOPERS...*

*Over the years, I've collected a few bloopers and missed flaws during my thrifting. It's time to move some of them out, so I will be listing them over the next few days. Prices will generally be cost plus shipping.*

*Lands' End Multi-color Gingham
Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Great condition except for the slight markings near the bottom of the front. It's seems like it's some kind of paint or something on the surface of the fabric. Due to the multi-color pattern, it is not that noticeable.*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 29.5" (Camp Shirt)
*PRICE: $7*

***************************************
*Lands' End Blue OCBD "Original Oxford"*

Click pics for larger view.

*Great condition except for the barely visible stain on the front, left tail,
below the bottom button. I tried several different methods to remove it,
but no dice. Maybe you will have better luck...? Still, it's not visible when
tucked in.
Further, there is a very slight thread pull mid-front left, about second from
bottom button; almost blends in with the fabric variations anyway. *

Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton, must-iron
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26.5"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $7*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drops...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*****************************************
*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drop...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Ties in Excellent Condition!*

*NWT Brooks Brothers Navy/Pink/Silver Repp Stripe*


Click pics for larger view.

   

*New Condition*
*58" x 3.75"*, 100% Silk, Made in USA
*PRICE: $15*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump and drops...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $10*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $22*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Reptilicus

Bill's Khakis Tropical Poplin M2 Cement. Only a couple of wearings. W34, Inseam 33, Cuff 1.5 $21

LL Bean Athletic Sweats Crewneck Size Medium
I'm not sure if these have ever been worn or not, I don't recall. They have been sitting the closet and need to go.
Chest 22.5
Sleeve 34
Length 25
Colors:
Lt Gray Heather
Vintage Indigo
Deep Red
$15 Shipped.









New with tags, Viyella Glen Plaid (9958) 80% cotton, 20%wool, Size Medium$40

















Polo Ralph Lauren supima cotton cardigan, never worn, Size Medium
Chest 23.5
Sleeve 34
Length 25









Allen Edmonds Addison Loafer Style #4614 Size 10B
Tan Leather Dainite Soul
Only 1 or two wearings, original owner, I just can't get Allen Edmonds Loafers to fit for me.
If you are a B width, these are a steal.
Come with shoe bags, trees not included $50


----------



## WillBarrett

Just snagged three LE shetlands - made in Scotland size large.

Two are in very good, almost excellent condition. Dark green and brown/russet with typical Shetland specks. The third is bright green with two holes that are fixable but Sweater would be good for weekends if you didn't want to mend. As these were thrifted, you'll need to smooth out some hanger bumps.

Pictures tonight but thinking $60 for all three with shipping included. Can negotiate individually. 

Here we go with pictures.

Chest is 23" across. These are terrific - if they were mediums, they'd be in my sweater chest already.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump with updated pictures and chest measurements.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Possibly the BEST jeans you'll ever own!*

*POSSIBLY THE BEST JEANS YOU'LL EVER OWN!*

From the Palmer Trading Company Archive these fantastic jeans are made from cut from selvage denim. The quality is amazing--the copper rivets are hand-made, as are the swirled metal buttons with copper centers in the fly, and the leather back patch hand-cut in the shape of Texas. These are secured at the back with a half-belt, and have a full complement of belt loops as well. The main waist button is a penny secured by a heavy copper rivet, and the interior pockets are heavy striped workwear cotton, made famous by its use in the caps and uniforms of C19th railroad workers.

Made in the absolutely finest tradition of American workwear these jeans are intended to last for decades of wear and abuse.

These jeans are NEW with all of their original tags. The retail on these is $420--and, frankly, they're worth this! I'm selling them for *$125, OR OFFER boxed, shipped, and insured, mailed anywhere in the USA.*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged size 34.*

*Measurements:*

*Waist: 18*
*Inseam: 33*


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE BEST JEANS YOU'LL EVER OWN!*

*POSSIBLY THE BEST JEANS YOU'LL EVER OWN!*

*NEW WITH ALL TAGS!*


Made by the Palmer Trading Co. Archive of New York City these jeans are unbelieveably high quality. Cut from thick and sturdy selvage denim the copper rivets are all hand-made and hand-attached, as are the hand-swirled steel buttons with copper rivet heads at the fly. The main fly button at the waist is hand-made from an American penny with a thick center copper rivet.


These jeans feature a thick leather back buckle--again, secured to the jeans by hand-made copper rivets--that ensures a perfect fit. They also feature a full complement of belt loops. The deep and functional ticket pocket that's inside the right-hand front pocket is also leather--the same hide as the buckle--and is also attached by hand-made copper rivets. The back patch features the Palmer Trading Co. three pines logo, and is, of course, also hand-made and leather. 


The pockets are made with heavy striped cotton of the sort made famous by C19th railroad uniforms. 


These jeans were built in Hartford, Conn., and come complete with a lifetime guarantee. Naturally, all of the materials that went into making them were sourced in the USA.


These are jeans made as they should be--and as they were when denim clothing was first made for gold prospectors, farm hands, and cowboys during the C19th!


These are incredible jeans, and worth every penny of the $360 that they originally retailed for. These are new, with all of their tags attached. *I'm asking just $115, OR OFFERS, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. 


Please PM with interest and offers!


Tagged 34/36.


Measures:


Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 34 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW WITH TAGS REPLICA DEPRESSION-ERA WORKSHIRTS!*

*Made by Dickies in Association with Palmer Archival Clothing Co., of New York City.*

*MADE IN THE USA.*

*Sizes Available: 14.5 Reg; 15.5 Reg; 16.5 Reg*​

This shirt is incredible. This is a *precise replica* of a Depression-Era workshirt made by Dickies from 1922 until the Second World War, and was made by Dickies in collaboration with Palmer Archival Clothing. 


These shirts are made from Camberton military-grade twill, which was first produced for the US Army in 1931. The cloth is woven on narrow looms with selvage, using ring spun plied yarns. They are cut to the precise specifications of Depression-era shirts, with original Depression Dickies shirts being used to produce the patterns. They are accordingly a correct 1930s cut, being trim through the midsection with high armholes. The buttons are authentic shell buttons, just like the original shirts. They feature narrow gauge felled seams selvage reinforcements, and inverted pleated chest pockets.


They were Made in the USA.


These are a limited edition release, and were retailed ONLY at a handful of very select outlets principally in New York and Los Angeles. They were produced in 2014, and very few are still available.


I have a very limited quantity of these shirts to pass along. The original retail was $180; my price is j*ust $69, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


I have sizes 14.5, 15.5, and 16.5 available, all Regular fit. Once these have gone, there's likely to be no more!


*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE GREAT SUMMER JACKET MEGAPOST OF 2017!*​
*Summer's lease might have all too short a date, but there's still plenty of time to enjoy these wonderful jackets this summer... and for many summers to come! There's vintage Madras, seersucker, linens, lightweight wool.... Vintage Brooks Brothers, bespoke, Zegna, Laurie Tailors of New York, an Orvis half-belt travel jacket, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.


Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers! *

*1) WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*

"h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)

In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.

The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.

The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.

This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.

It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!

This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at just *$39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 6 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32


   



*2) Lovely Custom Made Salmon Jacket by Aficinando Clothiers--made for Ken Bradt!*

*I have an outline of just who Ken Bradt is on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely light salmon cloth this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lots of handwork throughout, especially on the lapels and the placket and on the pocket flaps. It is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It includes fully functional surgeon's cuffs, and a twin vent. It is in excellent condition.


This was originally made for the banker Ken Bradt, the great-great-grandson of Louis Clarke, the founder of Autocar Company--now the oldest surviving motor vehicle company in North America!


*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.**

Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 30 1/8


  

*3) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is *only $29, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

     

4) *NWT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Madras 3/2 Jacket with Three Patch Pockets from Polo by Ralph Lauren!*

This jacket comes complete with its original tags!

Made for the British market this beautiful jacket was originally sold by Harvey Nichols of Knightsbridge, London, one of the most upscale stores in the city, catering to the upper-middle-class Sloane Rangers of Chelsea, Knightsbridge, and the Home Counties.

Given this provenance this jacket is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a wonderful traditional madras cotton plaid in blues and creams with sepia orange-pink accent stripes this jacket is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features a patch breast pocket and two lower flapped pockets. It has wonderfully slim 60s-inspired lapelsfour button cuffs, and a single vent. It is half-lined in the same fabric as the exterior shell, and beautifully unstructured.

As you'd expect for a jacket that was tried on precisely once and comes complete with its original tags this is in absolutely excellent condition!

It originally retailed for around *$275.... so how about just $50, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?*









*Size M. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/ 16 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8



         


*5) **NOS ORVIS SAFARI TRAVEL FABRIC HALF-BELT JACKET. C. 40R*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from 100% cotton, this jacket is New Old Stock with its original tags attached, announcing it as being cut from Orvis' Safari Travel fabric.

This jacket is simply packet with features! Cut as a two button sack--appropriately, since a more form-fitting jacket would be inappropriate in the climates this is designed for--this features two deep flapped demi-bellows pockets on the front, a VERY deep passport/wallet pocket cut as a ticket pocket on the left-hand side, and a breast pocket.

(A demi-bellows pocket is affixed at the outer edge like a regular pocket, with additional bellows fabric at the edge nearer the placket. This provides the extra carrying ability of a bellows pocket while retaining the drape of the jacket when the pockets are full.)

It also features a corduroy collar in cream, wide-spaced cuff buttons indicating that this is a functional rather than a formal jacket. On the back it features a reinforced straight shoulder yoke for added durability, a beautifully stitched half-belt, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It also features a single center hook vent.

The interior is half-lined--and lined at the belt--and features a full complement of interior pockets, including a zippered security pocket. This jacket is half-canvassed. It is, of course, in perfect condition--as you'd expect from a new jacket!

*Asking just $45 for this beautiful jacket, perfect for Summer!

Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30








      



*6) WONDERFUL BROOKS BROTHERS SUMMER TARTAN JACKET! C.42, 43. MADE IN THE USA!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable or a jacket. And the tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $39 or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome-please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/4



    

*7) Classic Vintage Brooks Brothers "Wash and Wear" Jacket in Rare Pattern!*

This jacket is absolutely lovely. Judging by the interior label (yellow block letters on a white background) this dates from the late 1960s--although you'd never guess this from its condition! Cut as a two button sack this is made from "Wash and Wear" fabric--the staple cloth of Ivy Style clothing in the 1960s. Usually, "Wash and Wear" jackets and suits were solid colours, and so this is highly unusual in that it features a beautiful multi-coloured overcheck (in red, yellow, green,and light blue) on light blazer-blue base.

This jacket features a single center vent, the classic American two button cuff, and a half-lining. Wonderfully lightweight, this is an absolutely perfect summer blazer, suitable for both casual settings and the modern office. It does have a couple of very minor scuffs, as shown, but these are hard to find and will hardly be seen when worn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

*Tagged 45R, this measures:*

*Chest: 22 1/4*
*Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 13/4)*
*Shoulder: 19*
*Length: 30 1/2*







    


*8) PURE SILK ARMANI JACKET. MADE IN ITALY! PERFECT FOR SUMMER. CANVASSED. *

Dating from when Armani was King, this lovely jacket was Made in Italy from pure silk. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features Continental-style jetted pockets--these are still basted shut! It has four button cuffs, and it is unvented, in Flusser approved style. Made in Italy, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at

*just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 42L. Measures:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2


[/URL]


   

*9) Custom Made Summer Shadow Plaid Jacket by Tom James*

This is lovely! Custom made by Tom James, this is a lovely--a subtle shadow plaid in desert-inspired colouring of tan and very light tannish orange. The jacket is a three button front with subtle darts, and a twin vent; this features a retaining strap in the interior to ensure a proper closure. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lots of handwork throughout. Made in the USA in 2008, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29* for this lovely jacket that's perfect for late summer and early Fall!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 28 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 34 1/2



   

*10) FREE BESPOKE JACKET FROM PHILA. TAILOR!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for!

Fully hand tailored, it features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, and I'd love to find it a good home, so it's *FREE--just send me $15 to cover Priority boxed shipping anywhere in the USA!
*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31




 

*11) Silk Summer jacket in Cream Herringbone*

Made in the USA by Thos. David this lovely jacket is cut from wonderfully slubby all-silk cloth in cream herringbone.It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with darts. It has a single center vent, four button cuffs, and is in excellent condition.

Perfect for the summer, this is a steal at* just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
*
Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 32

[ 
  

12*) Lovely Bespoke Summer jacket--with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is lovely, and perfect for three seasons--the only one it might not be good for is Winter, but that's mainly because of its colouring!

Although this jacket doesn't carry any labels it is clearly bespoke, and likely from an American tailor judging both by the quality and the unlikelihood that an Asian tailor would omit labeling his work.

Cut from a lighter mid-weight cloth that would be appropriate for summer office wear the colouring and patterning of this jacket are lovely; a slate-blue base with miniature overchecking in Royal blue and mottled black, with larger windowpane overchecking in russet and bracken.

This is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darts, and features a twin vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the always-desirable working surgeons' cuffs, with four functional buttonholes on each sleeve. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Measurements:

Chest: 22 7/8
Sleeve: 22 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 5/8
Length: 29 1/2

   

*13) CLASSIC LINEN JACKET--from Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

I've outlined the storied history of Simpson's on my Facebook page, *Waterhollowtweed*--so this is a chance to secure a lovely piece of wearable history!

Cut from a wonderfully soft and clearly expensive linen (like all cloth, there are gradations of quality in linen, and this is at the high end) this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting. Featuring a double vent--as you'd expect from a jacket from Simpson's--this is a classic light taupe linen making it extremely versatile and suitable for almost all occasions. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features four-button finished English cuffs. The buttons are all Simpson's signature buttons, with the DAKS logo. (DAKS was the original clothier company that led to the founding of the retail store Simpson's.) This jacket was made in South Africa--appropriately enough, given that this sis a linen jacket for hot weather, and retailed by a British company with strong Empire connections! Apart from some minor sagging on the edges of the left-hand interior pocket this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $40, or offer, for this lovely piece of sartorial history!*
*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 32

    

*14) Smith's of Bermuda Summer Jacket, likely linen and silk!*

Founded in 1962, Smith's of Bermuda was most definitely a British company, catering primarily to British and American tourists, as well as the local ex-pat population. With its headquarters in Hertfordshire, UK, it specialized in traditional British and Empire clothing and accessories, like its main rival, Trimingham's.

Now long gone, having closed its doors in 2002, Smith's name lives on... as an upscale woman's store in Maclean, Va., which has precisely nothing to do with the original British-owned Smith's, and which is no doubt capitalizing on memories of its illustrious predecessor.

This jacket is from the *correct* Smith's! Cut as a contemporary two-button front jacket with subtle darts, this is a lovely cream summer jacket cut from cloth that's almost certainly a silk-linen blend. It features two lower patch pockets, three button cuffs, and no vent, in Flusser-approved style. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and, unusually for Smith's, is Made in the USA.

It is in absolutely excellent condition, and a steal at *just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

**Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/8
Length: 29

[

  

*15) UTTERLY IVY! A wonderful jacket (likely silk and linen) in pale pink herringbone, by Oakloom Clothes of Baltimore, MD!*

Oakloom Clothes had an unusual business model--they declined to advertise, considering this to be "vulgar", and relied on the quality of their clothing to speak for itself. No doubt this reticence kept Oakloom from the success that it deserved, for the quality of their clothing was first-rate. They made clothes for Paul Stuart, Bullock & Jones of San Francisco, and Maus and Hoffman in Palm Beach, FL. They specialized in classic, Ivy Style clothing, and this was continued when they were bought out in 1995 by Hartz & Co who wanted to use them as an entry into "the better part of the upper market".

This jacket shows just why Oakloom were so beloved by the few familiar with their clothing. This jacket is cut from a wonderful pale pink and cream herringbone cloth that's likely a blend of linen and silk. The herringbone is accented with vertical stripes in pale green, blue, and sunset gold. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in cream.

It has a single center vent. Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


   

*16)* *PAUL STUART "WESTGATE" JACKET IN SILK AND LINEN! C.41. PERFECT FOR SUMMER! *

This is beautiful! Made for Paul Stuart, this jacket is cut from a summery blend of silk (70%) and linen (30%) which gives it a wonderful drape and extremely interesting texture. The patterning and colourway is also perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, being a light sky blue-grey and cream herringbone heathered throughout with cream.

Fully canvassed and fully lined this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at *just $35, or offer.*

*Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30



   

*17) Bullock & Jones gingham-esque summer jacket.*

Founded in San Francisco in 1853 to provide clothing to persons made newly rich by the Gold Rush, Bullock & Jones became established as one of the premier purveyors of traditional clothing in San Francisco. They closed their signature Union Square store in 2002, and now only have an online presence.

This jacket shows why they were so well-liked for the century and a half that they operated in person. Cut from a lovely lightweight gingham-esque cloth that's a blend of mainly cotton, lycra, and polymide that feels to the touch to be a seersucker-type fabric. The patterning and colouring is lovely; a conservative gingham-esque blend of black, grey, and cream.

The jacket is a contemporary two button model; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, four button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2







   

*18) TRAD/IVY GRAIL! LANGROCK 3/2 SACK LIGHTWEIGHT NAVY BLAZER, PERFECT FOR SUMMER! C.38.*

Langrock was THE purveyor of during the Golden Age, and near the end of its life was running adverts announcing that it was the only store in America that still exclusively focused on the Ivy Look.

This is a classic Langrock jacket. Perfect for the summer or the warmer days of Spring and Fall this is cut from a lightweight wool. It is a classic 3/2 sack with two button cuffs and a single center vent. It has very natural shoulders. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has a very small smudge on the hem at the front, which will likely come out with dry cleaning, but as such this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 5/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 31 1/2





   

*19) NICK HILTON Linen and Silk Summer jacket.*

Nick Hilton took over from his father, Norman Hilton, one of the founding fathers of Ivy Style, and now runs the last surviving classic men's clothier in Princeton.

This jacket is a worthy offering from the Hilton name! Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly either all silk, or a blend of silk and linen. The fabric is lovely--a summery blue-green with extremely subtle overchecking in Royal blue and summer green. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this has three patch pockets. It is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, making it perfect for summer. It is unvented, in Flusser approved style and has four button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 43R, but measures closer to 41S:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29





    

*20) **NWT ALAN FLUSSER SILK JACKET WITH GORGEOUS LILAC LINING. PICK STITCHING THROUGHOUT! C.44R*

This is a lovely jacket, and would be wonderful for Summer! Cut from pure silk, this jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting. It has a single center vent, and a wonderful lining in pale lilac pink; the lining features pick stitching throughout. This jacket has three button cuffs and a single center vent. This jacket was an uncollected alteration--the sleeves were taken up--and so is new and unworn; it retains its original boutonniere tag. and all of the pockets are still basted shut, as is the vent. This is thus in excellent condition. Imported--just as the catalogues would say!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. *
*
Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/8







  


*21) **ZEGNA JACKET--MADE IN SWITZERLAND. FULLY CANVASSED, FULLY LINED. C. 46, 48L.*

This is lovely! Cut from beautifully soft dove grey wool with overchecking in cream and grey, this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has lovely pick-stitching on the lapels. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting, this is unvented, in Flusser-approved fashion. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Made in Switzerland.

*Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 60EU (50US), this measures:*

*Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 27 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 34 1/4
*





    


*22) **J. PETERMAN TRAVEL BLAZER WITH PATCH POCKETS! MADE IN THE USA. PERFECT FOR SUMMER! *

J. Peterman was started in 1987 by John Peterman, who had once played baseball for the Pittsburgh Pirates. The brand was intended to take the place of Banana Republic, which had just been purchased by The Gap and which Peterman (correctly) foresaw would soon lose its way. To this end Peterman specialized in offering well-made clothing that reproduced iconic items of clothing, items that had romantic associations, or items that had appeared in popular films, all of which were advertised with background stories and the occasional hyperbole about their likelihood to make the wearer more attractive and successful.

This marketing approach was successful, but led to the company being mocked on the TV show Seinfeld, with Elaine's boss being the "world traveler and bon vinant" J. Peterman. As a trivial aside, the actor who played J. Peterman on Seinfeld was hired by the company to play an investor in its TV commercials, and became a member of their Board of Directors.

(J. Peterman is still going strong, and the hyperbole on their website is as overblown as always.... And, please, do NOT wear a kilt as they portray kilt-wearing, which reduces the pictured garment to a skirt! Men's kilts should be at least 1" above the knee, more if hiking.)

No doubt this blazer was described in glowing terms when it was first marketed. And it's certainly a very nice garment indeed, being cut from lighter-weight wool, with flapped patch pockets, darting, and a contemporary two button front. It is also fully lined, has four button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It was Made in the USA.

It has a small smudge on one sleeve--which is very inconspicuous, and which I only just noticed after examining the jacket carefully several times--and this will come out with the first dry clean. Given this, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and *a bargain at just $30, or offer.

Tagged 44L--which is far too large! Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32



    


*23) CLASSIC SEERSUCKER JACKET, from Haspel!*

Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Recognizing that the British used seersucker widely in their tropical colonies, he created seersucker suits and jackets. These were immediately successful, and were imported into the Ivy League look by way of Princeton, long the traditional Ivy for men from the South. (And long only *men* from the South... True to the conservatism of ts student population Princeton , shockingly, didn't fully admit women until 1969.)
This is a lovely example of a contemporary Haspel seersucker jacket! Pure cotton, this is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, has a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

*just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. 
*
*Tagged 48R. Measurements:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder:21
Length: 30 5/8




    


*24) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Linen Jacket in earth-toned gingham check!*

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from wonderfully lightweight linen in a summery earth-toned gingham check this jacket has a 3/2 lapel roll and subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Made in the USA. It's in absolutely excellent condition.

Although a fairly contemporary offering from Banana Republic this harkens back to their products of their early years, when their products were excellent and they were an outfitter in the tradition of the then -defunct old-school Abercrombie & Fitch!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged a 42R, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 7/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 1/8




   


*25) **VINTAGE LIGHTER-WEIGHT SUMMERY JACKET BY FRED. DONNELLY, OF TRENTON--WHEN TRENTON WAS GOOD! *

This jacket was originally sold by Fred. Donnelly, of Trenton--back when Trenton was FAR wealthier and WASP than its neighbour, Princeton. F.W. Donnelly was THE exclusive men's haberdashers, and considered itself to cater to a far more sophisticated and worldly clientele that their Princeton rivals, such as Langrock or The English Shop, with their reliance on undergraduates and academics. Donnelly's catered to the political elite of New Jersey--indeed, Frederick Donnelly, the owner of Donnelly's, was mayor of Trenton for 20 years, from 1911 to 1931.

This jacket is a lovely example of the wares purveyed to Trenton's political elite. Dating from the 1960s this is cut as a two button jacket with subtle darts from lovely lighter-weight cloth (making it perfect for summer) with overchecking. This has two button cuffs and a single center vents; it also features lovely narrow lapels. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, and a steal at

*just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 33 1/2






  


*26) Saint Laurie Light Weight Jacket--tailored in New York City!*

Saint Laurie tailors were founded in Brooklyn in 1913, and still make all of their clothing in New York City--as proudly noted on the hang-tag in all of their suits and jackets!

This is a beautiful example of their work. Featuring plenty of handwork, this is cut as a standard two button jacket with subtle darting. The fabric is a wonderful dove grey lighter-weight wool with broken vertical stripes in cream and blue, and overchecking in russet. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and features a single center vent. It was, of course, made--largely by hand--in New York City. It is in excellent condition.

Saint Laurie's sports jackets start at around $1500, so this is an absolute bargain at *just $35, ,or offer!

Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## gamma68

*CIRCA 1960s BROOKS BROTHERS SHORT SLEEVE SHIRTS
*
_This is how Trad men summered in the 1960s. _These shirts have long collar points, long tails and are long on tradition. All 100% cotton. A nice variety of colors and patterns, too.

The red/gray and blue/gray graph check shirts have button-down collars. The brown/tan and yellow/gray plaids accommodate collar stays.

Measurements for all four are the same, give or take .25" No stains, fraying, holes or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Chest: 23.5"
Shoulders: 17.25"
Length: 33"

*All shirts claimed.*


----------



## gamma68

*FROM THE HEYDAY
1960s 3/2 TAN POPLIN SUIT*

This vintage poplin suit is unlined and completely unstructured, very lightweight and has a number of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, sack cut, hook vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. The union tag places this suit circa 1962-1968.

There is no fabric care tag, but it is likely of the "wash and wear" variety prevalent in the 1960s.

Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. Van Boven continues to operate a menswear shop just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus in Ann Arbor.

Solid condition with a couple very light jacket smudges that were hard to photograph. These may come out with a dry cleaning. There is a small smudge on the right sleeve at the elbow (picture). This suit is very presentable regardless of these minor issues.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 31.75"

Waist: 16"
Inseam: 29"
Rise: 13"
Cuff: 1.75"

*Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*1960s SAKS FIFTH AVE 3/2 SACK SUIT, tagged 42L*

This is one heck of a handsome suit from the Trad heyday. The union tag places it circa 1962-68.

Made in the USA from a midweight wool, it features a glen plaid pattern, 3/2 roll, sack cut, hook vent, three-button cuffs, quarter-lined and of course, natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed.

See the close-up images with the buttons for the best color representation.

There is one smudge on the right knee, which will likely come out in a dry cleaning. Otherwise, there are no stains, holes or other flaws.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24.5"
Length: 32" from BOC

Waist: 16" (+3.25")
Inseam: 30.75" (+2.5")
Rise: 13.5"
*
Asking $55 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*PEREGRINE ARAN FISHERMAN'S SWEATER
Made in England by J.G. Glover*

This will be a great addition to any Trad winter wardrobe. High quality cream-colored wool, handsomely knitted with great patterns. Clean with no holes, stains or other flaws.

Tagged size L, please see measurements.

Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 32"
Length: 26.5"

*Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*VIYELLA COTTON/WOOL FLANNEL SHIRT*

Really sharp colors on this one. 80% cotton/20% wool blend, made in Canada, no flaws. Tagged size S for the smaller gents.

Chest 20", sleeve 34.5"

*Asking $25 CONUS

*


----------



## TweedyDon

*"Brimfield" Buckle Back Denim Jeans for Palmer Trading Archive Co.*


*POSSIBLY THE BEST JEANS YOU'LL EVER OWN!

NEW WITH ALL TAGS!*

*TWO PAIRS AVAILABLE: 32/34, and 34/36.*


*(Please note that the original pair of 34/36 that I listed have SOLD.)*​

(Please note that if you're a 30 or 32 waist I might be able to secure these jeans in your size--please PM if interested!)


Made for the Palmer Trading Co. Archive of New York City by the Hartford Denim Company these jeans are unbelievably high quality. They are cut from 16.5 oz denim from Cone Mills, NC, a company founded in 1891, and suppliers of some of the best denim fabric available anywhere in the world--a fact that has led to its being in extremely high demand for Japanese high-end denim products and an essential for historical reproductions of American workwear.


The copper rivets are all hand-made in Brooklyn, NY, and hand-attached, as are the hand-swirled pewter buttons with copper rivet heads at the fly. The main fly button at the waist is hand-made from an American penny with a thick center copper rivet--again, attached by hand!


These jeans feature a thick leather back buckle--again, secured to the jeans by hand-made copper rivets--that ensures a perfect fit. They also feature a full complement of belt loops. The deep and functional ticket pocket that's inside the right-hand front pocket is also leather--the same hide as the buckle--and is also attached by hand-made copper rivets. The back patch features the Palmer Trading Co. three pines logo, and is, of course, also hand-made and leather.


The pockets are made with heavy striped cotton of the sort made famous by C19th railroad uniforms.


These jeans were built in Hartford, Conn. by the Hartford Denim Company and come complete with a lifetime guarantee--if they ever need a repair of any sort, send them back to the factory and they'll repair them free of charge. Naturally, all of the materials that went into making them were sourced in the USA.


These are jeans made as they should be--and as they were when denim clothing was first made for gold prospectors, farm hands, and cowboys during the C19th.


These are incredible jeans, and worth every penny of the $360 that they originally retailed for. These are new, with all of their tags attached. I'm asking just *$115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.


*Please PM with interest and offers!*


I currently have two pairs available. BOTH ARE NWT. Please note that the Hartford Denim Co. makes only c.500 pairs of jeans a year, as they have a LOT of handwork. Since they follow traditional practices the jeans have the sizes hand-written onto the by the last person who finishes them before they go to have their size tags attached. These marks indicate that these are largely hand-made products rather than mass-produced, and they will fade over time. They also exemplify that these jeans are not to be considered "artisan products" but heavy-duty workwear, to be treated as the tools they are--and were during the Depression.


PAIR 1 -- Tagged 34/36:


(Size handwritten on front thighs lightly)


Waist: 17 1/4
Inseam: 34 1/2
Rise: 12 1/2








PAIR 2 -- Tagged 32/34:


(Size handwritten by hem lightly)


Waist: 16 1/2
Inseam: 34
Rise: 12 1/2





 
 

 



NB: PLEASE NOTE THAT the brown whisper marks that appear are just shadows caused by poor lighting! These are in excellent, NWT condition! 


*Pictures of both:*
























    

​


----------



## cellochris

Great suit from a great shop. nice find.



gamma68 said:


> *FROM THE HEYDAY
> 1960s 3/2 TAN POPLIN SUIT*
> 
> This vintage poplin suit is unlined and completely unstructured, very lightweight and has a number of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, sack cut, hook vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. The union tag places this suit circa 1962-1968.
> 
> There is no fabric care tag, but it is likely of the "wash and wear" variety prevalent in the 1960s.
> 
> Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. Van Boven continues to operate a menswear shop just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus in Ann Arbor.
> 
> Solid condition with a couple very light jacket smudges that were hard to photograph. These may come out with a dry cleaning. There is a small smudge on the right sleeve at the elbow (picture). This suit is very presentable regardless of these minor issues.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length: 31.75"
> 
> Waist: 16"
> Inseam: 29"
> Rise: 13"
> Cuff: 1.75"
> 
> *Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

drlivingston said:


> I don't comment on this thread much, Tweedy... But WOW! That bleeding madras jacket is gorgeous!


Dr. Livingston,

Your PM box is full...


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Reproduction 1953 Dickie's "Ranch Fit" jeans by Palmer Trading Co. Archives!*
​*Made with Cone Mills' renowned "White Oak" denim!*​
These jeans are wonderful--a perfect reproduction of Dickies' "Ranch Fit" jeans from 1953!

Made for Palmer Trading Co. Archives these are cut from 13.5 oz cone denim made on vintage narrow shuttle looms at Cone Mills' White Oak factory in Greensboro, North Carolina. This factory was named for the 200 year-old White oak that stood nearby, and produced its first denim yarn in 1905--on the same looms that produced the denim that went into making jeans back in 1953..... and the same looms that made the denim for these reproduction 1953 jeans!

White Oak denim is arguably some of the best in the world, and is in demand by niche American and Japanese manufacturers alike who use it for high-end jeans or reproductions that require the same denim as the originals--like these!

These jeans were cut to the *precise* specifications of Dickies' 1953 jeans. They are, of course, traditional button fly jeans, and have a perfect 1950s dark denim-blue wash that will fade and whisker perfectly over time. The rivets are all precise reproductions of Dickie's originals, as are the fly buttons. These jeans feature contrast stitching, just like the originals, and have a perfect reproduction of a 1953 Dickies label on the back. The only difference from the originals is the leather Palmer Trading patch on the back!

They were, of course, Made in the USA.

These jeans are new, with ALL of their tags attached--including those that were intended only for the retailer! Please note that on inspection I discovered they had one side rivet cover missing--this makes no difference to the integrity of the jeans!
These retailed at $210 in a very small selection of stores in New York and Los Angeles; the wholesale price was $95. *So, how about $89, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?*

These are tagged 31/32, but measure slightly larger:
Waist: 16 3/4
Inseam: 33

(Expected shrinkage should be no more than 1/2")


----------



## conductor

For sale is a nice pair of British Walkers "The Grenadier" - a saddle style shoe in shell cordovan.
Size 8.5 a/c

Uppers are in great shape, and the shoes were re-heeled at some point.

Asking $55 shipped conus.


----------



## Old Tartan

*End of Summer Clearouts*

*All prices include free USPS shipping, with tracking, in CONUS*.

Immediately upon payment my girl will package your item(s) and deliver to the post.

I hope everyone has been enjoying their summer. I'm adding some items and drops to my big clearout. *While I hope to price everything at a reasonable and attractive price point for Ask Andy trads, if you have any questions or wish to "take a chance" on any item or make any kind of offer at all, please do not hesitate to PM. Retirement looms, and these items must find their way out the door immediately!*

Brooks Brothers 100% worsted wool (wears cool for summer) cuffed Brooks 346 brown dress trousers with waist button. Labeled W36 / L31, they have an approx 18.2" waist, 31" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. Clean and in nearly-new condition.

$14

















https://i.imgur.com/R7BnZ0g.jpg

Canadian-made Ballin Classic super 100's wool cuffed slacks with waist button - "world's most comfortable pant." Labeled 36, they have an approx 18" waist, 29" inseam and 1.5" cuffs. Clean and in excellent condition.

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/cgcogde.jpg

True vintage pure Australian lambswool v-neck sweater by Tamar, made in Australia and sold in the Marshall Fields men's shop. Marked size 44, but more like a modern 42: measures approx 21" pit to pit. If your jacket size is 40R, this will probably fit you perfectly. The tag is a bit loose on one end and a small spot of wear on the bottom band, but otherwise this is in very good vintage condition.

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/mjF1Tw1.jpg

*True vintage Jantzen* v-neck sweater in maroon. Made in USA. Unmarked but approximated as size 42: measures approx 21" pit to pit. If your jacket size is 40R, this will probably fit you perfectly. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/wkS2f77.jpg

True 60s vintage Campus raised collar pullover sweater in excellent brown, tan and cream -- tagged size XL but fits more like a modern L; please see measurements: 
Sleeve 24"
Length 25"
Pit - pit 24"

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/Mx6YBrF.jpg

tricots st raphael pure new wool merino wool patterned scholar sweater in blue, rust brick, indigo and heather blue.Marked size L. Measures 24" from pit to pit. In excellent condition with no noted flaws.

$14


















https://i.imgur.com/zMcXkkc.jpg

Classic Southwick sack! Gorgeous 3/2 roll jacket in tan houndstooth with two-button sleeves. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Unmarked but estimated at about 44R; measures:

chest 22"
sleeve 24"
shoulder 19"
length 31"

$28


















https://i.imgur.com/LI3qQkz.jpg

Cashmere sport coat! From the 1887 Shops, which was a high-end luxury shop at one of the finest lakeside resorts on Lake Erie. Features sporting buttons and super soft. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 44L. Measures:

chest 22"
sleeve 25"
shoulder 19"
length 31.5"

$25


















https://i.imgur.com/9OLkBHF.jpg

Blue blazer, brass buttons! Burberry London's Kensington model navy sport coat. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 44 Regular. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19"
length 31"

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/XQKo5DP.jpg

True vintage Burberry's navy blazer, pure wool loomed in Italy. From Riley's, a long gone traditional men's clothier in Hudson, Ohio. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Untagged. Measurements:

chest 23"
sleeves 25"
shoulders 20"
length 31"

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/ZYpdczj.jpg

Burberry London's Kensington model glenplaid sport coat. A gorgeous patterned jacket in excellent condition with no noted flaws. Tagged 43R. Measurements:

chest 22"
sleeves 24"
shoulders 19.5"
length 31"

$20


















https://i.imgur.com/AfAC38v.jpg

True vintage Majer for Orvis! Lovely 100% pure wool 3/2 roll sack by the late beloved American trad clothing company Majer. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Untagged but seems to be about a 46; see measurements:

chest 25"
sleeves 26.5"
shoulders 20"
length 32"

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/EWycSA7.jpg

True vintage Orvis! This is a hunter green blended wool hooded outdoorsman's coat with _all_ the extras and niceties. The coat and the hood are lined. This is a classic outdoor jacket with heavy-duty zipper and also optional snaps. The two breast pockets are pleated; velcro closure for pockets and sleeve cuffs. It is extremely heavy and warm and good for the boat or the blind or the woods. The tan lining at the top lays almost like lapels and is very flattering. Vintage Orvis Fishing Tackle tag. In excellent, nearly-new condition with no noted flaws -- it could possibly have never been worn! Size XL.

$35


















https://i.imgur.com/GXQI9Uo.jpg

A venerable, true vintage Countess Mara (from the days when we all owned at least one of their ties) lightweight linen lemon yellow short-sleeved casual shirt with logo embellishment on the single breast pocket. Size M.

$10


















https://i.imgur.com/3J6hHkH.jpg

True vintage Wilshire single needle tailoring blended "air-cool" very lightweight short-sleeved casual shirt with dual breast pockets in a summery peach color. Size M 15 / 15.5.

$10


















https://i.imgur.com/rCI8tzq.jpg

And since autumn will be here in weeks, for the larger gentleman is this vintage NOS shirt by Orvis, made in USA 100% cotton chamois wine-dark burgundy outdoor shirt, two-pocket single buttons, single-button cuff. Size 2XL.

$16
























*Classic Made In USA Leather Cordovan Casual JB Penny Loafers Size 11 *

Traditional cordovan penny loafers in size 11, JB Made in USA. An American classic and a good choice for for knocking about and day-in-day-out wear. They're not far from nearly new with just a little minimal wear on the soles and and some scuffs on the leather as evidenced in the pictures. In all these are a VG+ pair, and with some minor buff, polish and shine these can be made to look like new!

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/FnOu7fz.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/DeNxnhx.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F6DEukr.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/P65kPi6.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/QVU9c29.jpg

*Vintage Brooks Brothers English Cheaney Surrey 952 Black Leather Wingtip Shoes Mens 420 A - 9 Narrow *

Genuine English-made vintage BB wingtips! A handsome pair of longwing oxfords by the Brooks Brothers English line -- made in England -- a truly vintage pair from over a quarter of a century ago. They are made in England and although the soles do have some wear, they are in overall excellent condition and a remarkable find. The size is 420 A, which I believe most closely correlates to US men's size 9 slender or narrow, but please check these measurements: They measure 4" across the widest part of the outer sole and just over 12" from heel to toe on outer sole.

They are style Surrey, or part number 952. They are in good vintage condition with some mild but general wear from normal use, some wear to soles, but as you will see from the photos the insides are excellent and the cotton is nice and soft beneath both tongues. The laces are excellent.

*CLAIMED*


















https://i.imgur.com/HNVZMui.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/p0hcE7u.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Zfa1ZPi.jpg

*COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES Cordovan Captoe Blucher Oxford Shoes 7 B Benchmade ENGLAND *

This is a stunning pair of COLE HAAN by CROCKETT & JONES oxford dress shoes. There are no labels in the shoes except for COLE HAAN and "benchmade in England," but the craftsmanship and details indicate that these are made by Crockett & Jones. Rounded almond toe style. Marked size 7B. Uppers are soft cordovan leather and lined with silky calfskin. Benchmade in ENGLAND. This is an excellent pair of nearly new oxfords with just minimal markings on the uppers, clean interiors, and soles with just usual moderate wear. Laces excellent.

Just $30 boxed and shipped


















https://i.imgur.com/Tm69uyN.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/F1Bagek.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nsETqUM.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/kUpS9O3.jpg

Authentic vintage doctor's bag! This bag is made of genuine split cowhide leather, and has the wonderful aroma of old leather. I've just acquired it from the estate of an elderly gentleman who used this going back to the 50s. It's been monogrammed and has a patina of wear and use, but is strong and sturdy enough to provide a new owner with years of good use. Even the handles are cowhide!

Closed, it measures approx 18" x 8" by 12" high.

$75 boxed and shipped (or offer on both, see below)


















https://i.imgur.com/mr0zOaK.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/751c8ZR.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/n0lmoWf.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/BFcmDxl.jpg

From the same gentleman I acquired the doctor's bag comes this wonderful leather briefcase. It has also been monogrammed and has brass clasps. There are three divided pockets in this inside and each has ample room for a laptop. These are also roomy enough for large manuscripts. Our friend the previous owner has smartly placed an expanding file folder inside one pocket, which I will leave for the new owner. The leather handle and the body has the same character and patina of wear as the other bag, and is good and sturdy and ready for another lifetime of use with a proud new owner.

Closed, it measures approx 18" x 7" by 13" high.

$75 boxed and shipped (or offer on both, see above)


















https://i.imgur.com/B4cOzGV.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/RZBpX6H.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/jPnf5Dg.jpg ​
From Bunce Brothers, an inland seas clothier that back in the 60s were considered a better place to shop than Brooks Brothers, is this amazing true vintage GTH slacks with nautical flags by GT of Boston. The flags are of 19th century clipper firms as well as families and citizens of Boston and environs and their boat flags. This includes Matthew Cobb, Daniel Draper & Son, Crowell, Lewis & Co., Curits & Peabody, Stephen Cabot, Bush & Comstock, Pierce & Bacon, GT & WP Lyman, John M. Mayo & Co., Allen & Weltch, Geo. M. Barnard, Homer & Sprague and many more. A one-of-a-kind in east coast sailing GTH! Made in USA.

. I would estimate these at about a modern size 32/29, but please check measurements:

Waist: 16.5"
Inseam: 29"
Outseam: 39"
Rise: 11.25"

These pants are clean and fresh and simply magnificent!

Asking $50, or offer, wrapped and shipped in the CONUS.


















https://i.imgur.com/aF2h9be.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/vclZ3Sk.jpg

I have a selection of books here that are specifically of trad clothing interest. Some are standards to give the guiding principles, some are of historical interest and good to have around for those summer lulls and light reading, and some may make nice gifts for the graduates and young trads in your life. I may even have a very brief in one of them! This lot includes the following: *50 Things Every Young Gentleman Should Know (What To Do, When To Do It, And Why); How To Be A Gentleman; Style And The Man (How And Where To Buy Fine Men's Clothes); Clothes Sense (Straight Talk About Wardrobe Planning); The Mature Man's Guide To Style (Diet, Exercise, Fashion, and Grooming for a Man's Best Years); The Modern Man's Guide To Life* (an encyclopedia-style book that offers a fascinating and surprising "trad" look at just about every situation or concept you can think of, with timeless and well-written advice).

$20 boxed and shipped for all!


----------



## kendallr88

Does anyone need a 16.5- 36 BB Made in USA must iron Ocbd?

$27 or best offer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

Let's get these out before the summer ends! Contact me if you want to make offers....

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

*****************************************
*Brooks Brothers Yellow Uni-Stripe on ROYAL Oxford!*


Click pics for larger view.

 
At first, I thought this was a regular OCBD uni-stripe;
closer examination revealed it's on Royal oxford cloth!
Never seen one of these before... 
*Excellent Condition*
Round Bottom, 100% Royal Oxford Cotton; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: 15.5 - 33*
Neck: 15.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 23"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Fall is almost here...

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!
No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest
Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $10*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## roof

Old Tartan said:


> *All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ZYpdczj.jpg
> 
> Old tartan
> 
> Pm sent on the True vintage Burberry's navy blazer, pure wool loomed in Italy. From Riley's, a long gone traditional men's clothier in Hudson, Ohio. In excellent condition with no noted flaws. Untagged. Measurements:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Price drop... and I'm taking a loss on the shipping.

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*BLOOPERS...*

*Over the years, I've collected a few bloopers and missed flaws during my thrifting. It's time to move some of them out, so I will be listing them over the next few days. Prices will generally be cost plus shipping.*

*Lands' End Multi-color Gingham
Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Great condition except for the slight markings near the bottom of the front. It's seems like it's some kind of paint or something on the surface of the fabric. Due to the multi-color pattern, it is not that noticeable.*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 29.5" (Camp Shirt)
*PRICE: $6*

***************************************
*Lands' End Blue OCBD "Original Oxford"*

Click pics for larger view.

*Great condition except for the barely visible stain on the front, left tail,
below the bottom button. I tried several different methods to remove it,
but no dice. Maybe you will have better luck...? Still, it's not visible when
tucked in.
Further, there is a very slight thread pull mid-front left, about second from
bottom button; almost blends in with the fabric variations anyway. *

Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton, must-iron
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26.5"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $6*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP.......



gamma68 said:


> *FROM THE HEYDAY
> 1960s 3/2 TAN POPLIN SUIT*
> 
> This vintage poplin suit is unlined and completely unstructured, very lightweight and has a number of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, sack cut, hook vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. The union tag places this suit circa 1962-1968.
> 
> There is no fabric care tag, but it is likely of the "wash and wear" variety prevalent in the 1960s.
> 
> Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. Van Boven continues to operate a menswear shop just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus in Ann Arbor.
> 
> Solid condition with a couple very light jacket smudges that were hard to photograph. These may come out with a dry cleaning. There is a small smudge on the right sleeve at the elbow (picture). This suit is very presentable regardless of these minor issues.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length: 31.75"
> 
> Waist: 16"
> Inseam: 29"
> Rise: 13"
> Cuff: 1.75"
> 
> *Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP.....



gamma68 said:


> *1960s SAKS FIFTH AVE 3/2 SACK SUIT, tagged 42L*
> 
> This is one heck of a handsome suit from the Trad heyday. The union tag places it circa 1962-68.
> 
> Made in the USA from a midweight wool, it features a glen plaid pattern, 3/2 roll, sack cut, hook vent, three-button cuffs, quarter-lined and of course, natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed.
> 
> See the close-up images with the buttons for the best color representation.
> 
> There is one smudge on the right knee, which will likely come out in a dry cleaning. Otherwise, there are no stains, holes or other flaws.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length: 32" from BOC
> 
> Waist: 16" (+3.25")
> Inseam: 30.75" (+2.5")
> Rise: 13.5"
> *
> Asking $55 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP.....



gamma68 said:


> *PEREGRINE ARAN FISHERMAN'S SWEATER
> Made in England by J.G. Glover*
> 
> This will be a great addition to any Trad winter wardrobe. High quality cream-colored wool, handsomely knitted with great patterns. Clean with no holes, stains or other flaws.
> 
> Tagged size L, please see measurements.
> 
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeve: 32"
> Length: 26.5"
> 
> *Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP.....



gamma68 said:


> *VIYELLA COTTON/WOOL FLANNEL SHIRT*
> 
> Really sharp colors on this one. 80% cotton/20% wool blend, made in Canada, no flaws. Tagged size S for the smaller gents.
> 
> Chest 20", sleeve 34.5"
> 
> *Asking $25 CONUS
> 
> *


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> Does anyone need a 16.5- 36 BB Made in USA must iron Ocbd?
> 
> $27 or best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axolotlable

Hiya again folks.

I really need to downsize. I bought a bunch of cool stuff because it was nice, but it has no use to me because NONE OF IT FITS. Now I just feel silly.
Please buy this stuff from me. Make ANY reasonable offer, and its yours.


-Matt


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Brooks Brother's "Brooksgate"*: 3/2 roll navy blazer! 
Union made in the USA
$30
Material: Unspecified
Chest: 38" (measured 19")
Shoulder: 35" (measured 17.5")
Waist: 36" (measured 18")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24"


No defects that I could find. Really nice. You know the deal.

*
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brooks Brothers Maker's* 
Made in the USA
$30

Material: 70% wool, 30 alpaca
Chest: 48" (measured 24")
Shoulder: 39" (measured 19.5")
Waist: 46" (measured 23")
Jacket Length: 31.5"
Sleeve Length: 24"

Brooks tag is falling off; other than that cant find a single defect. Like new.
*
*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Pendleton:* Blackwatch. (Blackwatch matching tie by pendleton will be posted later) 
Union made in the USA
$30

Material: 100% Virgin Wool
Chest: 46" (measured 23")
Shoulder: 37" (measured 18.5")
Waist: 46" (measured 23")
Jacket Length: 32.75"
Sleeve Length: 25.5"

This is the nicest jacket ever; I'd love to find one that fits me. One microhole under the right armpit, otherwise pristine.
**

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Racquet "Contemporary Natural Shoulder Clothing": *Navy Blazer w/ patch pockets. 
Union made in the USA
$20

This was my navy blazer before I found my current one. It's a solid jacket, I enjoyed it. Now I'd like to pass it on cheap. The brass buttons have racquets on them.

Material: Unspecified
Chest: 38" (measured 19")
Shoulder: 35" (measured 17.5")
Waist: 36" (measured 18")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24"
 **

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Harris Tweed: Herringbone* 
Made in the USA
$30

Material: Harris (Freakin') Tweed
Chest: 44" (measured 22")
Shoulder: 37" (measured 18.5")
Waist: 42" (measured 21")
Jacket Length: 32"
Sleeve Length: 25"

Buttons have slight color wear. The inside armpit inside lining has come undone, but can be repaired if you feel inclined(pictured). Besides that note, nice. A classic, quality tweed.
 *
*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Allen Solly:* Gray Blazer (Union made in USA) 
Union made in the USA
$25

I tried to convince myself this fit me, but it's just too big for me. A really nice quality gray blazer.

Material: Unspecified
Chest: 42" (measured 21")
Shoulder: 36" (measured 18")
Waist: 42" (measured 21")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 25"
 **

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jos A Bank* - Sport coat, 3/2 roll 
Union made. (USA?)
$20

Material: Unspecified
Chest: 48" (measured 24")
Shoulder: 37" (measured 18.5")
Waist: 46" (measured 23")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24"

Tiny hole in back side of collar (pictured) Otherwise perfect.
 **

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cricketeer - *Red Blazer 
Union made in USA
$23

Chest: 42" (measured ~21.25")
Shoulder: 36" (measured 18")
Waist: 40" (measured 20")
Jacket Length: 31"
Sleeve Length: 24.5"

A solid red blazer. I bought it for myself, but it is too large. Union made in US, in great shape.
**

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Suit:* Brooks Brothers Saxxon "Fitzgerald 1818" 
Union Made in the USA
$55

Top 
Chest: measured as a 21" (42"). Coat is marked as a 41" on tag.
Waist 40"
Sleeve 24.5"
Shoulder 18"
Length 30 7/8"

Bottom
1.5" cuffs
Inseam: 29.5, +2" with cuff removal
Waist: Measured 16.5" (33"), Trousers are tagged as 35.
 **

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Suit:* Brooks Brothers 1818 Windowpane 
Made in Italy, 100% wool
$55

Top 
Chest: measured as a 21" (42") Marked as a 40
Waist 40"
Sleeve 24.25"
Shoulder 19"
Length 30 7/8"

Bottom
1.5" cuffs
Inseam: 30, +2" with cuff removal
Waist: 33"

 **


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shirts:*
Brooks Brothers Original Polo Shirt 
Made in USA, 100 Supima Cotton, 
16 / 33
$20
 *
*


Brooks Brothers 1818 (Green) 
Made in USA, 100% cotton
Large 
$20
 *
*


Robert Talbott 
Made in Turkey, 100% cotton
Large
$18
 *
*


Viyella 
Made in China, 80/20 Cotton/Wool
Large
$18
 *
*


Orvis 
Made in Hong Kong, 100% Cotton
Large
$15

 *
*

*Shoes:*

Sebago Tassel Loafers, handmade in USA.  
Size 11 but seem more like a 10.5. Too narrow for me.
 *

*


Size 10 - Allen Edmonds
In pretty decent shape. I paid 60 for them. I'll ship them out for $50 


*
*


----------



## AHS

Good evening, gentlemen. 

Outside of ebay, I'm looking for a pair of vintage shell longwings, either Florshiem imperials size 11 D or Nettletons 10.5 D or 11 C. 

Any help would be appreciated!

AHS


----------



## jfkemd

10D Royal Tweed Tassel Loafers
Made in England
Excellent condition. See detailed pictures.
$75 CONUS only.
PM if with


----------



## jfkemd

jfkemd said:


> 10D Royal Tweed Tassel Loafers
> Made in England
> Excellent condition. See detailed pictures.
> $75 CONUS only.
> PM if with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike B

For Sale: Allen Edmonds Park Ave dark brown dress shoes

They are in decent shape but definitely used, note the creasing in the pictures below.

The price is $40 postage paid.


----------



## Mike B

And the size is 10.5D



Mike B said:


> For Sale: Allen Edmonds Park Ave dark brown dress shoes
> 
> They are in decent shape but definitely used, note the creasing in the pictures below.
> 
> The price is $40 postage paid.


----------



## gamma68

*LEATHER MAN FOX D-RING BELT*

Repeating fox head with woven backing. Used but in very wearable condition.

Made by Leather Man of Essex, CT. Tagged size L, measures 43"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*SMALL TRAD ALERT

3/2 TWEED SACK for HICKEY'S of GROSSE POINTE, MI

BOLD HOUNDSTOOTH PLAID FOR FALL*

Features a 3/2 roll, sack cut, two-button cuffs, single vent, partially-lined, two interior pockets. In excellent condition with no holes, stains ripped lining or other flaws. It could probably use a dry clean for freshening up--that's it!

Made in the USA. The union tag dates this jacket circa 1968-76.

No tagged size, please see measurements
Shoulders: 16.5"
Chest: 40"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+2")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $40 CONUS*


----------



## MDP

Item sold.


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> Does anyone need a 16.5- 36 BB Made in USA must iron Ocbd?
> 
> $27 or best offer. Pm offers or interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Tradly

Evening, gentlemen,

Anyone interested in a project pair of shell tassels? These are Alden for Brooks Brothers burgundy shell cordovan tassel loafers in 10 1/2 D.

These are well-worn, by me. They've been re-crafted by Alden at least twice and once by B Nelson. You will note a missing tassel, worn through soles, etc. I'm selling these "as is".

Message me with an offer if you're interested.

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

You should have those mounted for your study


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick06790 said:


> You should have those mounted for your study


Fact. They have served me well.


----------



## BrewTuna

Looking to buy a 3/2 Navy Sack in 42R


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump with updates...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Brooks Brothers 346 Red Micro-Gingham Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Malaysia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: M*
Neck: 16"
S2S: 19"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $15*

**************************************************
*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

Bump...

Fall is almost here!

*All Sweaters in Great Condition!*
*No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*All prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest*
*Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $10*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

I'm taking a loss on the shipping...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*BLOOPERS...*

*Over the years, I've collected a few bloopers and missed flaws during my thrifting. It's time to move some of them out, so I will be listing them over the next few days. Prices will generally be cost plus shipping.*

*Lands' End Multi-color Gingham*
*Seersucker Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Great condition except for the slight markings near the bottom of the front. It's seems like it's some kind of paint or something on the surface of the fabric. Due to the multi-color pattern, it is not that noticeable.*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 29.5" (Camp Shirt)
*PRICE: $6*

***************************************
*Lands' End Blue OCBD "Original Oxford"*

Click pics for larger view.

*Great condition except for the barely visible stain on the front, left tail,
below the bottom button. I tried several different methods to remove it,
but no dice. Maybe you will have better luck...? Still, it's not visible when
tucked in.
Further, there is a very slight thread pull mid-front left, about second from
bottom button; almost blends in with the fabric variations anyway. *

Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton, must-iron
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26.5"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $6*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sskim3

A Bunch of JPress Accessories. These were all bought at their sample sale and are either new old stock or display items.

1. JPress Repp Ties - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $35 each (1, 2 available only)



























3. JPress Ties - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $35 each



















4. JPress Bow Ties - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $30 each










5. JPress Ancient Madder Bow Tie - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $30 each










6. JPress Repp Bow Tie - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $30 each (1 and 4 available only)










7. JPress Pocket Square - 100% Silk - Made in Italy - Asking $20 each

Need these moved. Please provide reasonable offers. Please note that price includes shipping to CONUS. Will ship international if you pay for shipping costs.


----------



## kendallr88

Parting with some ties that I haven't worn in a while. All ties $16 each, shipping included. Send me a message of any questions or reasonable offers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues in brown - Size 13C
Asking $85 or offer shipped


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*



gamma68 said:


> *SMALL TRAD ALERT
> 
> 3/2 TWEED SACK for HICKEY'S of GROSSE POINTE, MI
> 
> BOLD HOUNDSTOOTH PLAID FOR FALL*
> 
> Features a 3/2 roll, sack cut, two-button cuffs, single vent, partially-lined, two interior pockets. In excellent condition with no holes, stains ripped lining or other flaws. It could probably use a dry clean for freshening up--that's it!
> 
> Made in the USA. The union tag dates this jacket circa 1968-76.
> 
> No tagged size, please see measurements
> Shoulders: 16.5"
> Chest: 40"
> Sleeve: 25.5" (+2")
> Length from bottom of collar: 31"
> 
> *Asking $40>>$35 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*



gamma68 said:


> *PEREGRINE ARAN FISHERMAN'S SWEATER*
> *Made in England by J.G. Glover*
> 
> This will be a great addition to any Trad winter wardrobe. High quality cream-colored wool, handsomely knitted with great patterns. Clean with no holes, stains or other flaws.
> 
> Tagged size L, please see measurements.
> 
> Chest: 23"
> Sleeve: 32"
> Length: 26.5"
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*



gamma68 said:


> *FROM THE HEYDAY*
> *1960s 3/2 TAN POPLIN SUIT*
> 
> This vintage poplin suit is unlined and completely unstructured, very lightweight and has a number of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, sack cut, hook vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. The union tag places this suit circa 1962-1968.
> 
> There is no fabric care tag, but it is likely of the "wash and wear" variety prevalent in the 1960s.
> 
> Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. Van Boven continues to operate a menswear shop just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus in Ann Arbor.
> 
> Solid condition with a couple very light jacket smudges that were hard to photograph. These may come out with a dry cleaning. There is a small smudge on the right sleeve at the elbow (picture). This suit is very presentable regardless of these minor issues.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 17.5"
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 24"
> Length: 31.75"
> 
> Waist: 16"
> Inseam: 29"
> Rise: 13"
> Cuff: 1.75"
> 
> *Asking $45>>$35 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*



gamma68 said:


> *1960s SAKS FIFTH AVE 3/2 SACK SUIT, tagged 42L*
> 
> This is one heck of a handsome suit from the Trad heyday. The union tag places it circa 1962-68.
> 
> Made in the USA from a midweight wool, it features a glen plaid pattern, 3/2 roll, sack cut, hook vent, three-button cuffs, quarter-lined and of course, natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and uncuffed.
> 
> See the close-up images with the buttons for the best color representation.
> 
> There is one smudge on the right knee, which will likely come out in a dry cleaning. Otherwise, there are no stains, holes or other flaws.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders: 19"
> Chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 24.5"
> Length: 32" from BOC
> 
> Waist: 16" (+3.25")
> Inseam: 30.75" (+2.5")
> Rise: 13.5"
> *
> Asking $55>>$45 CONUS*


----------



## sskim3

A few J Press shirts that are NWT with some caveats.

1. Traditional Fit 15 x 32 - Pink OCBD with flap pocket - smudge on sleeve. I haven't tried anything to take it out. Sold as is. I assume would come out with laundering. - Asking $40 including shipping to CONUS




























2. Trim Fit 15 x 32 - White OCBD with flap pocket - smudge on flap pocket. I haven't tried anything to take it out. Sold as is. I assume would come out with laundering. - Asking $40 including shipping to CONUS




























3. Traditional Fit 17.5 x 36 - Pink OCBD with flap pocket. Seam on right collar is very loose. I am sure a capable tailor would be able to fix. Sold as is. Asking $35 including shipping within CONUS.


----------



## sskim3

J Press 3/2 Roll Sack Sports Coat 40R in navy flannel - this is part of a suit and there were no trousers. I got it to make it into a nice trad sports coat/blazer by replacing the buttons.

Unfortunately, I lost some weight and this no longer fits me well. Ideally, I need a 18.25-18.5 shoulder to make it work for me. My loss is your gain. Asking $80 shipped to CONUS.

Shoulder 19"
Chest 44"
Sleeve 25"
Length 32" (from top of collar)


----------



## TweedyDon

*ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME ON REMAINING SUMMER JACKETS!
*
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-exchange.57921/page-1526#post-1840089


----------



## sbdivemaster

Consolidation...

*All prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*SHIRTS!*

*Ralph Lauren Stewart Plaid Broadcloth, XL*

Click pics for larger view.

*Excellent Condition*
Round bottom; Made in Indonesia; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: 17/XL*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 36"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 27"
BOC: 31.5"
*PRICE: $12*

********************************
*All Sweaters in Great Condition!*
*No spots, stains, snags, tears, holes, etc.*

*Brooks Brothers Dark Moss V-Neck Sweater Vest*
*Scottish Lambswool, Youth Extra Large*


Click pics for larger view.

 
*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
A fellow member graciously informed me that this is a youth
size XL; might work for one of our smaller trads...
Straight bottom; 100% Scottish Lambswool; Made in Hong Kong
*TAGGED: Youth XL*
S2S: 14.5
P2P: 19.5"
P2H: 14.5"
BOC: 23"
*PRICE: $10*

******************************************
*Brooks Brothers Black Lambswool V-Neck Sweater, 42*


Click pics for larger view4


*Excellent Condition*; Shows very little wear
Straight bottom; 100% Lambswool; Made in England

*TAGGED: 42*
S2S: Saddle Shoulder
P2P: 23"
Sleeve: 36" (3" cuff)
P2C: 20"
P2H: 17"
BOC: 27.5"
*PRICE: $20*

*********************************
*BLOOPERS...*

*Over the years, I've collected a few bloopers and missed*
*flaws during my thrifting. It's time to move some of them*
*out. Prices will generally be cost plus shipping.*

*Lands' End Multi-color Gingham Seersucker, XXL*


Click pics for larger view.

   
*Great condition except for the slight markings near the bottom of the front. It's seems like it's some kind of paint or something on the surface of the fabric. Due to the multi-color pattern, it is not that noticeable.*
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton
*TAGGED: XXL 18-18.5*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 29"
BOC: 29.5" (Camp Shirt)
*PRICE: $6*

***************************************
*Lands' End Blue OCBD "Original Oxford", 17.5 x 34/35*

Click pics for larger view.

*Great condition except for the barely visible stain
on the front, left tail, below the bottom button.
I tried several different methods to remove it,
but no dice. Maybe you will have better luck...? 
Still, it's not visible when tucked in. Further,
there is a very slight thread pull mid-front left,
about second from bottom button; almost
blends in with the fabric variations anyway. *

Round bottom; Made in Hong Kong; 100% Cotton, must-iron
*TAGGED: 17.5 x 34/35*
Neck: 17.5"
Sleeve: 34.5"
S2S: 20.5"
P2P: 26.5"
BOC: 33"
*PRICE: $6*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## kendallr88

Allen Edmonds Bradley in suede... 13D- excellent condition, I don't wear them as much as I should. $70- shipping included. Inbox me any interest or questions.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris

gamma68 said:


> *PRICE DROP*


Crazy that no one has picked this up! If it was the right fit I would have nabbed it for sure.

edit - this is re: the Van Boven suit


----------



## Steve Smith

*NWT Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Donegal Tweed 3 Roll 2 Sack Suit MSRP $998*

*39R, 40S, 41R, 42L*

New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Donegal Tweed Wool Suit. Three Roll Two, Single vent, Sack. Made in Italy. Trousers are flat front and unhemmed. All sleeves are unfinished, so they can be shortened or lengthened as needed. Sleeve buttons in bag. Retail $998. A three roll two is a three button suit which wears as a two button suit because the top button and button hole are both rolled under the lapel by design. Sack means that the front of the jacket is undarted. A 3 roll 2 sack with flat front trousers satisfies the main style cues of the American Trad / Ivy look from the 1960s. *$325 shipped to US address.*

Use measurements to predict fit. Google the terms "how to measure suit Andy" for a good tutorial. Compare measurements of these suits with a properly fitting suit from your closet. Madison is a full fit Brooks Brothers cut, but the Italian made suits are usually a bit slimmer than the American manufactured ones. Compare measurements.

Measures as follows:
39R P2P (across chest at armpit level) 21, Shoulder 18 1/8, Sleeve (from shoulder seam) 24 7/8, Length (from bottom of collar) 30. Trouser waist 33, inseam 37 unfinished.
40S P2P 21.25, Shoulder 18 1/8, Sleeve 24, Length 29.5. Trouser waist 34, inseam 37 unfinished.
41R P2P 21.75, Shoulder 18 5/8, Sleeve 25, Length 30.25. Trouser waist 35, inseam 37 unfinished.
42L P2P 22 3/8, Shoulder 18 7/8, Sleeve 26, Length 31.5. Trouser waist 36, inseam 39 unfinished.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Shoo, that's pretty.


----------



## Reptilicus

New with tags, Viyella Glen Plaid (9958) 80% cotton, 20%wool, Size Medium$40
P2p 23.5"
Sleeve 34"
Neck 16"


----------



## Reptilicus

PRL Supima Cotton cardigan, never worn, new condition. Size M, $30
P2p 23.5"
Sleeve 34"
Length 25"


----------



## Reptilicus

Chrysalis Chatsworth Field Coat - Whipcord (KPT)
New With Tags, never worn outside.
Sizing:
Medium - 42-44
P2p 25.5
Sleeve 36
Length 36.5
$525

A heavy duty wool Whipcord will keep you safe from the elements and looking great. Expertly hand tailored by Chrisalis in England.

- Olive with a touch of brown heavyweight wool whipcord.
- Traditional English Field Coat styling.
- Thick insulated quilted lining, extends down the sleeves, sleeves have elasticized cuff on inside to repel the elements 
- Lower interior breatheable drop liner for additional warmth and protection.
- Loden cloth lined funnel collar and loden cuff piping.
- Inner elasticized knit cuffs.
- Heavy duty brass double zip front. Leather buttons. 
- Bellow pockets with flaps, and upper slash pockets. All lined in moleskin.
- Snap-straps in upper slash handwarmer pockets hold lower bellow pockets open for easy access to shells or other contents

Essentially indestructable.

The coat has an 'All Weather Wear Protection System' - a weatherproof breathable membrane between the tweed shell and the inside lining.

Waterproof - A solid membrane to keep you dry.

Windproof - 100% windproof barrier to keep you dry & warm.

Breatheable - Body moisture is transmitted through the membrane to keep you dry, warm, and comfortable.


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*L.L. BEAN ORIGINAL FIELD COAT 
100% cotton canvas, nylon sleeve lining
Includes the button-in Primaloft synthetic down lining 
Made in the USA
Saddle color with green corduroy collar and cuffs
Tagged size M (please see measurements)
*
This coat has been a Trad classic for generations. The same one that's been prominently featured in the LLB Fall catalog since 1924.

Unlike today's version, which I believe is made in Thailand or Malaysia, this one was made in the USA.

Features bi-swing shoulders, five exterior pockets.

In solid condition with no stains, holes or missing buttons. There has been some light sun fade over the years. This is visible in areas that haven't received as much exposure, such as under the pocket flaps--see the fourth photo below. The hanging loop is also broken, but you'd place this coat on a hanger anyway.

Chest: 24.5"
Sleeve: 34"
Length from bottom of collar:29.5"

I wear a size M and it fits perfectly. I'd say it fits true to size.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*ALAN PAINE CABLE KNIT TENNIS SWEATER
Made in England, 100% wool*

Black trimmed with maroon and cream. This is a substantial sweater.

Tagged size M but see measurements. May be better suited for a size L. Excellent used condition with no flaws, a little minor rippling at the neck opening. Clean and ready to wear.

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 34" (cuff unrolled)
Length: 27.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of items coming very soon!


----------



## Clay J

*Wanted*: White shirts 17.5 x 35-36 not slim fit. 4 or 5 shirts would be awesome.

also always wanted: 48R sack suits, 12.5-13 E shoes


----------



## Old Tartan

Ask and ye shall receive!

I have a selection of 5 vintage Brooks Brothers shirts in your size. Not white, but blue or patterned, all 17/5 (one 17 1/2 - 5, but from the same owner):













































They have notations from the cleaners and standard wear but are perfectly serviceable. Some may still have dry cleaner tags but they could use a laundering and press.

Please PM with a reasonable offer for the lot!


----------



## Old Tartan

Vintage Gant! Hampton Gabardine 100% cotton two front pocket button down shirt, size M.

$20 shipped CONUS










Genuine vintage Brooks Brothers wool & cotton blended men's nightgown, size XL, woven in Great Britain. Long sleeves, long tails, this is classic tartan sleepwear for the trad man. So perfect for the cooler nights that are coming!

$20 postpaid CONUS










Vintage Brooks Brothers cotton button down size XL shirt in a handsome autumnal red, burgundy and green plaid.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Old Tartan

Genuine vintage wash'n'wear sack suit!

This single vented 3/2 sack is comparable in make and design in every way to vintage Brooks Brothers wash and wear suits of the period. It is the ideal lightweight all-purpose suit for warmer climes. This is labeled Diamond's, a local and respectable men's clothier of the day.

I am estimating that this suit is for a trim 41 or even 40R with a 32" waist, but please see measurements: jacket is 21" pit to pit, 18" shoulder to shoulder, length 31" from bottom of the collar, sleeves 25.75"; pants have 1.75" cuffs; inseam 30" outseam 41", rise 12.5", waist 16.5".






















































$40 postpaid CONUS


----------



## Pentheos

Allen Edmonds Grayson 13E

Great pair of shoes, original soles and heels. $75.00 CONUS (add $10.00 for Woodlore shoe trees)


----------



## Pentheos

Brooks Brothers Patch Madras XL

Shirts on left is long sleeve, "346" outlet line. The other two are short sleeve, from the main BB line. $20.00 each CONUS ($50.00 for lot).


----------



## Pentheos

LL Bean long-sleeve seersucker shirts, XL-Tall

Perfect condition! Asking $20.00 CONUS each ($30.00 for both)


----------



## Pentheos

Barbour Liddesdale XXL

Great jacket! I have too many Barbours though.

Pit to pit: 28"
BOC: 33"

Asking $60.00 CONUS


----------



## Pentheos

"Grail" item.

Brooks Brothers SACK tan summer suit w/ PATCH POCKETS. Cotton/poly blend. Great condition. Tagged 48L, see actual measurements.

Jacket
BOC: 33"
PtP: 24.5"
Shoulder: 21"
Sleeve: 26.5"
Waist: 23.5"
Note: when I first bought the suit, I didn't understand what a sack suit was, and had some waist suppression done on the jacket, hence the measurement.

Pants (flat-front)
Waist: 20.5"
Inseam: 32.5"
Cuff: 1.5" (w/ no material to lengthen)

Asking $100.00 CONUS


----------



## Pentheos

TIES!

All great condition, no stains, pulls, etc.

Right to left:

BB ("346") Christmas tree ornaments - $10.00
BB ("346") mini-dot - $10.00
BB ("346") fleece icon - $10.00
BB (mainline) dogs - $10.00
BB (mainline) patch madras - $10.00
Paul Stuart dolphins - $10.00


----------



## TweedyDon

*Rain and Waterproof Coat, from Borrelli's Main Line.*


​
This is absolutely wonderful! Borrelli is one of THE premier Italian fashion houses, producing absolutely wonderful garments in the very finest traditions of Italian tailoring--and this peacoat is no exception.

From Borrelli's main line of clothing, this is cut as a classic peacoat with a double breasted six button front. All of the buttons are Borelli's signature buttons. The coat has two deep slash front pockets, with darting running almost parallel to them both for reinforcement and to help provide a sleeker silhouette. The cuffs are encircled by an ornamental lapped seam; the sleeve seams, shoulder seams, and center seam are all lapped, also. This coat has a single hook vent, and features the Borellii logo underneath the collar, so that it cannot be seen when the collar is turned down.

The coat is fully lined; the lining is partially quilted and designed to be both showerproof and windproof. The interior features pick stitching throughout, and comes complete with the full complement of Borrelli labels.

The coat is made from 72% Wool, 27% Nylon, and 1% Elastane. This coat is new, and comes complete with its original Borelli booklet that has never been removed. It is in perfect condition.

This coat was, of course, made in Naples, Italy.

*Asking just $295, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length:29 3/4





            

*Photo Credit for mannequin shots: A Guy From Shanghai, of Style Forum.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL (and likely unworn) Stalking Hat from Harrods of London!*

This is beautiful--a classic British Stalking hat in a classic guncheck pattern, sold by Harrods of London!

Until it was purchased by el Fayad, Harrods was known as THE upper-class department store in London, eclipsing its closest rival Fortnum and Mason by sheer size. The reign of Fayed saw a decline in Harrods' social fortunes as the interior of the building was subject to his rather.... un-British taste, although the quality of the goods that it sold remained unaffected. Harrods was sold to the state of Qatar in 2015 for a reported $1.5 BILLION, and its social status has improved dramatically.

But none of that has any bearing on this lovely hat, which was Made in Great Britain from pure new wool, and which is in absolutely excellent condition--it is possibly unworn. It is tagged size (UK) 7 1/8 (EU 58), which is a US 7 1/4. But it seems to fit closer to a US 7 1/8.

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## nevr18

I have two O'connells Shetland sweaters size 48. Only wore for a fall/winter season (last year). I have lost a bit of weight and these are a bit large. One is in their Denim color the other is a mid grey. Asking $100 for the pair.

Also, if anyone is interested I have a pair of Bills M2 in British Khaki size 38. I'll have to get more measurements when I get home. These I'll be letting go for cheap as well.


----------



## gr8w8er

Also a Buffalo guy ... consider these sold.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Filson Tin Cloth Packer Coat--with the optional stud-in Mackinaw liner!*

*CLAIMED!*

Another offering from the pre-takeover Filson, this is, like the Tin Cruiser that I also have to offer, in excellent condition. Like the Tin Cruiser, this coat was sold by numerical size, while Filson's current offerings are now alpha sized. (Small, Large, X-Large, and so on.) If this jacket is your (proper, numerical) size, it will give you a much better fit than the current iteration of this jacket!

Filson considers this jacket to be one of its flagship models, and it's designed to give you some serious protection from the elements. This coat is cut from Filson's abrasion-resistent and rain-repellent Tin Cloth; it has two layers of this heavy-duty material on the shoulder yoke and on the arms, making this an extremely durable garment! This also features a loden green collar cut from Filson's famed Mackinaw wool. This coat also comes with the optional loden green Mackinaw wool snap in liner; the liner also has a deep interior utility pocket. The coat closes with Filson's snaps, all with the Filson logo, and it features a plethora of pockets--four bellows pockets (two with their closures given additional protection by the front of the shoulder yoke, as shown) a slotted patch pocket for small flashlights and tools, such as screwdrivers, two deep handwarmer pcokets, and, inside a deep utility pocket. This coat also features a pleated back vent and raglan shoulders for ease of movement and snap adjustable cuffs.

This coat was, of course, Made in the USA--remember, this is a pre-takeover Filson, before the advent of widespread offshoring. It's in absolutely excellent condition, the only minor cosmetic flaw being the slight white bloom from the wax, as shown--this will fade and then vanish with use.

This jacket retails for $430 without the liner; the liner is an additional $175. So, how about $165 for jacket and liner, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? 

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Model 21. Tagged size 40. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2 (this is cut for layering)
Sleeve: c. 34 1/4.
Shoulder: NA (Raglan sleeves)
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC L.L.Bean "Flying Tigers" Leather Jacket--with mouton collar!*

L.L.Bean's version of the iconic A2--the "Flying Tigers" leather jacket--has now become an iconic piece of clothing in its own right, and this lovely example of the rare mouton-collared, non-shearling lined version shows why.

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (to end of knit cuff)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! JUST $75, SHIPPED IN USA! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS NORMAN HILTON FLANNEL SUIT. C. 41L.*

*CLAIMED!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Norman Hilton was one of the Big Five Ivy Clothiers of Princeton, and, with Langrock, the pioneer of the "Ivy League Look". Normal Hilton joined the family clothing business--which had been established in the 1880s by his grandfather, an immigrant Russian tailor--after serving in the Navy during the Second War, and by the late 1950s had established the Ivy league look. He was the first investor in Ralph Lauren's clothing line, and one of the first makers of its clothing, but stopped making clothes for Lauren when he judged them to have strayed too far from the Ivy look that he wanted.

Norman Hilton clothes were absolutely first quality, and this wonderful suit shows why. Made in the factory at Linden, NJ, this is cut from a beautifully soft wool flannel with a lovely hand and drape in a classic grey with both pin and chalk striping. Even at first glance it is obvious that this is a very beautiful and well-made suit indeed! Cut as a rare two-button sack, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single centre vent and three button cuffs, and very natural shoulders. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. This was made expressly for (the now defunct) Marshall Fields, back when Marshall Field's was a very upscale store indeed.

It is in absolutely excellent condition,and was, of course Union Made in the USA--in Linden, NJ!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Please PM with interest and offers!*

Tagged 41L. Measures:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1) with a 1 3/4" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage 1960s suede collegiate jacket by Ralph Edwards Sportswear*

*CLAIMED*

Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 for the United States Navy jackets from 1961 - 1964. One of these jackets was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all!

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

*This is just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8


----------



## Reptilicus

Chrysalis Chatsworth Field Coat - Whipcord (KPT)
New With Tags, never worn except for sizing.
Sizing:
Tagged Medium - 42-44
P2p 25.5
Sleeve 36
Length 36.5
$525 shipped CONUS. I know its a big bite for a thrift store, but it's a once in a lifetime buy.
From O'Connell's web site:
A heavy duty wool Whipcord will keep you safe from the elements and looking great. Expertly hand tailored by Chrisalis in England.

- Olive with a touch of brown heavyweight wool whipcord.
- Traditional English Field Coat styling.
- Thick insulated quilted lining, extends down the sleeves, sleeves have elasticized cuff on inside to repel the elements 
- Lower interior breatheable drop liner for additional warmth and protection.
- Loden cloth lined funnel collar and loden cuff piping.
- Inner elasticized knit cuffs.
- Heavy duty brass double zip front. Leather buttons. 
- Bellow pockets with flaps, and upper slash pockets. All lined in moleskin.
- Snap-straps in upper slash handwarmer pockets hold lower bellow pockets open for easy access to shells or other contents

Essentially indestructable.

The coat has an 'All Weather Wear Protection System' - a weatherproof breathable membrane between the tweed shell and the inside lining.

Waterproof - A solid membrane to keep you dry.

Windproof - 100% windproof barrier to keep you dry & warm.

Breatheable - Body moisture is transmitted through the membrane to keep you dry, warm, and comfortable.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Britches of Georgetown Suede Harrington Jacket.*

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crown who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This suede Harrington jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares. The Harrington jacket is a iconic clothing piece that is typically offered in cotton or a poly-cotton blend (like trenchcoats, the poly-cotton blends are considered perfectly acceptable in Harringtons). Britches took the classic Harrington and offered it in suede--a neat and classic twist on a well-loved standard. This jacket has all of the features of a traditional Harrington. It has knit cuffs and hem, a a lovely contrasting tartan lining--one of the hallmarks of a Harrington jacket--raglan sleeves, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets with button down flaps on the front. The collar can be folded up and secured against the wind, as shown. It also features a scalloped back yoke. Although the age of this jacket is uncertain judging by the label it is likely from the 1980s. It is in excellent condition; the suede is still lovely and supple, the YKK front zipper moves beautifully smoothly, and the two buttons for the flaps are still firmly attached. It does have two minor flaws; there are two tiny white spots on it (one of the back, one of the front), and the interior pocket is missing its button--an easy fix if you so desire.

*This is a lovely, classic jacket, and a bargain at $39, or offer.*

*Tagged 40. Measures:*

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 24 1/4.


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone in need of a Harrington? I've got a Hong Kong-made Field and Stream in green size Large. Fits more like a medium - in a 40R and this fits like a glove. I'll get some pictures up tonight. Thinking $35 or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> Allen Edmonds Grayson 13E
> 
> Great pair of shoes, original soles and heels. $75.00 CONUS (add $10.00 for Woodlore shoe trees)
> 
> View attachment 18423
> 
> 
> View attachment 18421
> View attachment 18422


BUMP! Make me an offer.


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> Brooks Brothers Patch Madras XL
> 
> Shirts on left is long sleeve, "346" outlet line. The other two are short sleeve, from the main BB line. $20.00 each CONUS ($50.00 for lot).
> 
> View attachment 18424
> 
> View attachment 18425
> 
> View attachment 18426
> 
> View attachment 18427


BUMP! Long-sleeve shirt has sold.


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> LL Bean long-sleeve seersucker shirts, XL-Tall
> 
> Perfect condition! Asking $20.00 CONUS each ($30.00 for both)
> 
> View attachment 18428
> 
> 
> View attachment 18429
> 
> 
> View attachment 18430


BUMP! Make me an offer on these shirts + the BB patch madras.


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> Barbour Liddesdale XXL
> 
> Great jacket! I have too many Barbours though.
> 
> Pit to pit: 28"
> BOC: 33"
> 
> Asking $60.00 CONUS
> 
> View attachment 18431
> View attachment 18432


BUMP! OBO.


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> "Grail" item.
> 
> Brooks Brothers SACK tan summer suit w/ PATCH POCKETS. Cotton/poly blend. Great condition. Tagged 48L, see actual measurements.
> 
> Jacket
> BOC: 33"
> PtP: 24.5"
> Shoulder: 21"
> Sleeve: 26.5"
> Waist: 23.5"
> Note: when I first bought the suit, I didn't understand what a sack suit was, and had some waist suppression done on the jacket, hence the measurement.
> 
> Pants (flat-front)
> Waist: 20.5"
> Inseam: 32.5"
> Cuff: 1.5" (w/ no material to lengthen)
> 
> Asking $100.00 CONUS
> 
> View attachment 18433
> 
> 
> View attachment 18434


Make me an offer! Also, I have a near-identical suit in navy. It has the same measurement, is a cotton/poly summer blend, but the jacket is 2 button, darted, w/ pleated pants. Take the pair off my hands for a pittance!


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> TIES!
> 
> All great condition, no stains, pulls, etc.
> 
> Right to left:
> 
> BB ("346") Christmas tree ornaments - $10.00
> BB ("346") mini-dot - $10.00
> BB ("346") fleece icon - $10.00
> BB (mainline) dogs - $10.00
> BB (mainline) patch madras - $10.00
> Paul Stuart dolphins - $10.00
> 
> View attachment 18435
> 
> 
> View attachment 18436


Make me an offer on the lot.


----------



## safetyfast

Pentheos said:


> Make me an offer on the lot.


I'm interested in the dogs and fleece. Can't PM you for some reason though. How wide are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeF

Pentheos said:


> Make me an offer! Also, I have a near-identical suit in navy. It has the same measurement, is a cotton/poly summer blend, but the jacket is 2 button, darted, w/ pleated pants. Take the pair off my hands for a pittance!


I can't PM also, I'm interested in the tan Brooks suit. Let me know how much and I'll paypal you.


----------



## jimskelton1

I have a stunning Norm Hilton 3/2 Sack Tweed jacket in mint condition. It has a cool throat latch that detaches and is stored inside the front of the jacket. Marked 43L, but see measurements. Shoulders=19", Length from BOC to hem= 31", Underarm to Underarm= 23x2 for 46" chest, Sleeves 25" from shoulder sleeve to cuff. Leather buttons and hook vent. $75.00 shipped.


----------



## jimskelton1

Vintage Harris Tweed Overcoat from Dunham's of Maine. Brown herringbone pattern. Fully lined, fully canvassed, 5 front buttons, 2 waist pockets, hook vent in mint condition- no holes, stains, tears, pulls, or odors. All buttons present. No size but measures to a 44-46. Raglan sleeves, sleeves 33.25 inches from center of back down sleeve to cuff. Underarm to underarm=24.5"x2=49", Lenghth= 43" See Photos


----------



## jimskelton1

Vintage Barleycorn Brown Harris Tweed Overcoat, just in time for fall!! Mint condition with no holes, stains, tears or pulls. Leather buttons (missing 1 cuff button, all others present). Half lined. A full 46" long, 25" from underarm to underarm x2= 50" chest which equates to a 46-48 coat. Raglan sleeves, so no shoulder seams but about 19.5" where shoulders lie. Sleeve from center of neck to cuff 36" This is a very striking tweed overcoat with timeless styling. Great drape. $125.00 shipped. See Pictures and ask any questions you have. Thanks Jim.


----------



## jimskelton1

Vintage Winter Weight Southwick Flannel Pinstripe Suit. Fully lined, fully canvases, built to last a lifetime. No size tag but measures to a 38-39. No holes, stains, tears or odors. All buttons present. Smoke grey flannel with blueish pinstripes. Pants double pleated and cuffed.

Shoulder to shoulder= 18.5
Chest= 21"x2= 42"
Waist= 20"x2= 40"
Length= 31"
Sleeve from shoulder seam to cuff= 22"

Pants
Waist= 16.5 x 2 = 33"
Inseam= 29"
Outseam= 39"

$48.00 shipped USA.


----------



## Pentheos

Putting a feeler out to see if anyone is interested in a like-new Navy Barbour Border size 50. Fresh wax last summer. It is honestly just too big for me.


----------



## toddorbertBU

Pentheos said:


> Putting a feeler out to see if anyone is interested in a like-new Navy Barbour Border size 50. Fresh wax last summer. It is honestly just too big for me.


I'm interested. Tried to DM you but it wouldn't go through for some reason.


----------



## kendallr88

Brooks Brothers- Vitale Barberis- charcoal woolen flannel pants size 44x31. Pm offers or interest. 

$40



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

toddorbertBU said:


> I'm interested. Tried to DM you but it wouldn't go through for some reason.


Check your messages.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues in brown - Size 13C
Asking $85 > $75 or offer shipped


----------



## Old Tartan

*Drops on a few remaining shirts!*

I have a selection of 5 vintage Brooks Brothers shirts, blue or patterned, all 17/5 (one 17 1/2 - 5, but from the same owner):













































They have notations from the cleaners and standard wear. Some may still have dry cleaner tags but they could use a laundering and press.

*Just $24 shipped CONUS for all 5.*


Vintage Gant! Hampton Gabardine 100% cotton two front pocket button down shirt, size M.

*Just $15 shipped CONUS.*














Genuine vintage Brooks Brothers wool & cotton blended men's nightgown, size XL, woven in Great Britain. Long sleeves, long tails, this is classic tartan sleepwear for the trad man. So perfect for the cooler nights that are coming!

*Just $15 shipped CONUS*


----------



## PalmettoMan

I'm looking for a Tan Camel Hair Sports Coat.

44R
Shoulders 19.5
Chest 22.5
Waist 21-21.5
Length 31.5
Sleeve 24


----------



## TweedyDon

Coming this weekend: A beautiful Schott G-1 with removable fur lining and removable fur collar, complete with its original zipper tag (size 42L), a gorgeous leather utility jacket (size L), a 1940s vintage shooting vest with THICK leather elbow and shoulder patches designed for seriously hard field use (vintage size 44), a stunning ivory-cream cord hacking jacket from Ralph Lauren Purple Label (44L), and a selection of wonderful tweeds in many sizes--including vintage Harris Tweed, a vintage 3/2 sack in rare Cheviot tweed, and a gorgeous and immaculate Italian Falconnable guncheck tweed!


----------



## TweedyDon

PalmettoMan said:


> I'm looking for a Tan Camel Hair Sports Coat.
> 
> 44R
> Shoulders 19.5
> Chest 22.5
> Waist 21-21.5
> Length 31.5
> Sleeve 24


I likely have one; I'll check for you!


----------



## PalmettoMan

TweedyDon said:


> I likely have one; I'll check for you!


Thanks, I would like to take a look at what you may have.

I've done well creating a wardrobe by thrifting and eBay, but eBay must feed their moths an exclusive diet of camel hair.


----------



## kendallr88

Does anybody have any navy silk knit or navy grenadine ties? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trgolf

Reptilicus said:


> New with tags, Viyella Glen Plaid (9958) 80% cotton, 20%wool, Size Medium$40
> P2p 23.5"
> Sleeve 34"
> Neck 16"


Is this shirt still available? I am interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SCHOTT FLIGHT JACKET!*

Zip-in liner and removable fur collar!​
Schott is THE classic American leather company that has been operating since 1913, is still family owned, and designed the "Perfecto"--the classic biker jackets that all other jackets imitate! Like the Perfecto, this jacket was made in the legendary leather factories that Schott operates in Elizabeth, NJ.
Styled after the classic American G-1 flight jacket, this jacket is in almost perfect condition--it was clearly work very, very sparingly, if at all! Cut from beautiful deep chocolate leather (almost certainly steerhide) this jacket features a zip-out fur liner and a removable fur collar, making it an exceptionally versatile jacket. Once the fur lining has been removed it can be sen that this jacket is lined with Schott's signature lining featuring its logo on a tan base, designed to complement perfectly the rich brown of the leather.

The jacket features two deep snap-shut front pockets with side entry, Schott's own "football" gussets under the arms for ease of movement (these also feature grommets, for breathability), a bi-swing back for ease of movement, and a fixed half-belt in back. It has the correct military epaulettes. It also features a knit hem and knit storm cuffs, designed for both warmth and to keep out drafts. All of the snaps function perfectly, and all are engraved with Schott's signature logo. The main zipper is also Schott's, and functions beautifully smoothly--as does the zipper used to attach the removable liner.

This jacket also features its original Schott zipper-pull! This is the first of these that I have seen, as often they were removed as discarded or "put somewhere safe" and lost! That this is intact and present is a testament to how sparingly and carefully this jacket was worn.

This jacket is in absolutely beautiful condition. The only minor flaw is some very minor pilling on the inside of the knit hem, but this is minor, won't be seen when worn--and was quite possibly there from new!

This is a rare chance to acquire a wonderful, classic Schott in superb condition.... Asking just $175, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

*Please PM with interest and offers!

Size 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 28 (cuffs can be folded back to 27)
Shoulder:20 1/2
Length (from collar seam): 26 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

Bump!



TweedyDon said:


> *WONDERFUL (and likely unworn) Stalking Hat from Harrods of London!*
> 
> This is beautiful--a classic British Stalking hat in a classic guncheck pattern, sold by Harrods of London!
> 
> Until it was purchased by el Fayad, Harrods was known as THE upper-class department store in London, eclipsing its closest rival Fortnum and Mason by sheer size. The reign of Fayed saw a decline in Harrods' social fortunes as the interior of the building was subject to his rather.... un-British taste, although the quality of the goods that it sold remained unaffected. Harrods was sold to the state of Qatar in 2015 for a reported $1.5 BILLION, and its social status has improved dramatically.
> 
> But none of that has any bearing on this lovely hat, which was Made in Great Britain from pure new wool, and which is in absolutely excellent condition--it is possibly unworn. It is tagged size (UK) 7 1/8 (EU 58), which is a US 7 1/4. But it seems to fit closer to a US 7 1/8.
> 
> *Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## 127.72 MHz

jimskelton1 said:


> View attachment 18519
> View attachment 18519
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521
> View attachment 18519
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521
> View attachment 18522
> I have a stunning Norm Hilton 3/2 Sack Tweed jacket in mint condition. It has a cool throat latch that detaches and is stored inside the front of the jacket. Marked 43L, but see measurements. Shoulders=19", Length from BOC to hem= 31", Underarm to Underarm= 23x2 for 46" chest, Sleeves 25" from shoulder sleeve to cuff. Leather buttons and hook vent. $75.00 shipped.


Yes I know this is the Trad. thrift exchange thread but,.......Since I have a jacket nearly exactly like this would a few people mind responding as to what trousers would you wear with this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## straw sandals

127.72 MHz said:


> Yes I know this is the Trad. thrift exchange thread but,.......Since I have a jacket nearly exactly like this would a few people mind responding as to what trousers would you wear with this? Thank you in advance.


I'd say that any shade of grey flannel would work off the dominant black and grey parts of that pattern. A bolder move would be to wear something that works off that bright blue element: bright blue cords or dark indigo jeans, perhaps? There's cream there, too, but I wouldn't try to wear off white wool trousers in the fall.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

straw sandals said:


> I'd say that any shade of grey flannel would work off the dominant black and grey parts of that pattern. A bolder move would be to wear something that works off that bright blue element: bright blue cords or dark indigo jeans, perhaps? There's cream there, too, but I wouldn't try to wear off white wool trousers in the fall.


I was thinking navy trousers. I like the bright blue cords suggestion. And I have worn dark indigo denim with it.
Much thanks,


----------



## katch

In search of a black & White herringbone Harris Tweed jacket. Preferably with trad details. 

40-41l

Please let me know if any of you have an extra. Thanks


----------



## sskim3

1. Traditional Fit 15 x 32 - Pink OCBD with flap pocket - smudge on sleeve. I haven't tried anything to take it out. Sold as is. I assume would come out with laundering. - Asking $30 including shipping to CONUS




























2. Trim Fit 15 x 32 - White OCBD with flap pocket - smudge on flap pocket. I haven't tried anything to take it out. Sold as is. I assume would come out with laundering. - Asking $30 including shipping to CONUS




























3. Traditional Fit 17.5 x 36 - Pink OCBD with flap pocket. Seam on right collar is very loose. I am sure a capable tailor would be able to fix. Sold as is. Asking $30 including shipping within CONUS.




























4. J Press 3/2 Roll Sack Sports Coat 40R in navy flannel - this is part of a suit and there were no trousers. I got it to make it into a nice trad sports coat/blazer by replacing the buttons. Unfortunately, I lost some weight and this no longer fits me well. Ideally, I need a 18.25-18.5 shoulder to make it work for me. My loss is your gain. Asking $60 shipped to CONUS.

Shoulder 19"

Chest 44"

Sleeve 25"

Length 32" (from top of collar)




























5. JPress Repp Ties - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $25 each (1, 2 available only)




























6. JPress Ties - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $25 each



















7. JPress Bow Ties - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $20 each










8. JPress Ancient Madder Bow Tie - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $20 each










9. JPress Repp Bow Tie - 100% Silk Made in UK - Asking $20 each (1 and 4 available only)










All prices include shipping to US. If international folks are interested, just PM me and we can work out shipping arrangements. Need these gone since I am trying to get some last minute funds for my wedding.


----------



## Reptilicus

trgolf said:


> Is this shirt still available? I am interested.[/QUOTE
> 
> Still available at this time.


----------



## LeeLo

katch said:


> In search of a black & White herringbone Harris Tweed jacket. Preferably with trad details.
> 
> 40-41l
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have an extra. Thanks


I have one that I'm looking to sell if you're still interested. I will send you a PM with details.


----------



## trgolf

I'll take it. Please PM me with details on payment


----------



## gamma68

*Vintage 3/2 BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS sack tweed
Tagged size 44ML (medium long) 
*
Very nice basketweave pattern with very subtle berry, slate, cerulean blue and mustard overchecks (see close-up images).

Trad details include two-button cuffs, lower patch pockets, 3/2 roll, natural shoulders. The jacket is also half-lined and has a single vent. Made in the USA.

Excellent condition with no flaws.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 19.5"
Chest: 23"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+3")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*Vintage JOS A BANK 3/2 sack suit
Charcoal gray with light gray pinstripes and berry overchecking
Made in the USA, 100% wool*

This suit is from Jos. Bank's "red label" period, which has little to no relation to the brand's present day offerings. Vintage JAB clothing is known to be comparable to Brooks Brothers items of the same period.

This charcoal gray suit has lots of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, flat-front trousers with buttons for braces. The jacket is half-lined with a single vent. Lightly padded shoulders (but nothing like the linebacker shoulders found in today's suits).

Interestingly, this suit also features subtle berry overchecking, which makes it even more distinguished.

Excellent condition with no flaws.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 41.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
Pants waist: 33"
Inseam: 32"
Rise: 12"
Cuff width: 1.5"

*Asking $35 CONUS*, which is the same price I paid for it on the thrift exchange. The suit didn't quite work out for me, so I'd simply like to pass it along to another member.


----------



## gamma68

*VIYELLA gun club check shirt
80% cotton/20% wool blend
Tagged size M (please see measurements)
Made in Canada*

Handsome shirt that's begging to be paired with a tweed jacket. Tan overchecked with red, green, brown and black.

Excellent condition with no flaws.

Measurements (this shirt is on the smaller side of M)
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 32.75"
Length: 32.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## kendallr88

Any 48L-50L suits or sport coats out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Gamma - sent you a PM on that JAB suit but would you figure it to be around 40R? Looks incredible.


----------



## gamma68

WillBarrett said:


> Gamma - sent you a PM on that JAB suit but would you figure it to be around 40R? Looks incredible.


PM sent


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got a number of items to list in the coming weeks but here's the first.

Here's an incredible Southwick Harris Tweed made for one of the finer men's shops in Birmingham. Size is 41S - I tried to make it go but I need a regular length. Two buttons and half-lined. Beautiful brown pattern with green overlay. 

Jacket is in immaculate condition and appears to have only been worn a couple of times, so I'm selling for a slightly higher price. Asking $65 or offer shipped.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

*SOLD.*

Here are the results of a nice sweater find two weeks back.

These are either Alan Paine or Pringle of Scotland - all lambswool and made in either Scotland or England. All have saddle shoulders and long cuffs for flipping back.

The picture includes chest and length measurements. I'm asking $25 per sweater but more than happy to entertain offers that combine shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

For the slender trad!

Leatherman Ltd surcingle with pheasants. Logo has worn off but easy to detect. Size is 32.

Asking $22 or offer shipped.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

*BOTH SOLD!*

Here are a couple of Southwick jackets I found this week.

Both of these are 3/2 sacks in lambswool. USA Made, etc.

First one measures as follow:

Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21 to 21.5"
Sleeve : 24"
Length: 30"

Pictures below - I'm asking $30 for this one.

Next is a great lambswool with triple patch pockets - asking $45.

Measurements:

Shoulders - 19"
Chest - 22"
Length - 32"
Sleeve - 24.5"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhj

I'm on the lookout for blue and white university striped OCBD, mine is getting a little too threadbare. I wear a 17/34 in BB and J Press, it should be heavy weight, must be must iron obviously and no ponies and the chest.

Please let me if you are trying to get rid of anything that sounds reasonable. Alternatively which brands do you recommend if I have to go with a new ones? There are quite a few good choices out there now. I may bite the bullet and spring for a Mercer if necessary.


----------



## FLMike

mhj said:


> I'm on the lookout for blue and white university striped OCBD, mine is getting a little too threadbare. I wear a 17/34 in BB and J Press, it should be heavy weight, must be must iron obviously and no ponies and the chest.
> 
> Please let me if you are trying to get rid of anything that sounds reasonable. Alternatively which brands do you recommend if I have to go with a new ones? There are quite a few good choices out there now. I may bite the bullet and spring for a Mercer if necessary.


BB still has the gold standard 133Q available in a 17/34, offered at $79.50 down from $95.00.


----------



## FLMike

WillBarrett said:


> For the slender trad!
> 
> Leatherman Ltd surcingle with pheasants. Logo has worn off but easy to detect. Size is 32.
> 
> Asking $22 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude that's a mallard duck. Are you sure you're from Alabama?


----------



## WillBarrett

FLMike said:


> Dude that's a mallard duck. Are you sure you're from Alabama?


Yes, and you're right.

My mistake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhj

FLMike said:


> BB still has the gold standard 133Q available in a 17/34, offered at $79.50 down from $95.00.


Thanks for the heads up FLMike. I don't know how I missed this, I was online shopping all day on Sunday. Just placed my order.


----------



## Clintotron

WillBarrett said:


> Yes, and you're right.
> 
> My mistake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pond pheasant. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gamma68

BUMP



gamma68 said:


> *Vintage JOS A BANK 3/2 sack suit
> Charcoal gray with light gray pinstripes and berry overchecking
> Made in the USA, 100% wool*
> 
> This suit is from Jos. Bank's "red label" period, which has little to no relation to the brand's present day offerings. Vintage JAB clothing is known to be comparable to Brooks Brothers items of the same period.
> 
> This charcoal gray suit has lots of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, flat-front trousers with buttons for braces. The jacket is half-lined with a single vent. Lightly padded shoulders (but nothing like the linebacker shoulders found in today's suits).
> 
> Interestingly, this suit also features subtle berry overchecking, which makes it even more distinguished.
> 
> Excellent condition with no flaws.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 41.5"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
> Pants waist: 33"
> Inseam: 32"
> Rise: 12"
> Cuff width: 1.5"
> 
> *Asking $35 CONUS*, which is the same price I paid for it on the thrift exchange. The suit didn't quite work out for me, so I'd simply like to pass it along to another member.


----------



## gamma68

*CLAIMED*


----------



## rufus4299

gamma68 said:


> *VINTAGE Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 triple patch flannel blazer*


Wow, that's beautiful! I'd snap it up if it were about 2 inches shorter.

Sent from my SM-G920L using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! Come on, folks - so many sweaters!



WillBarrett said:


> Here are the results of a nice sweater find two weeks back.
> 
> These are either Alan Paine or Pringle of Scotland - all lambswool and made in either Scotland or England. All have saddle shoulders and long cuffs for flipping back.
> 
> The picture includes chest and length measurements. I'm asking $25 per sweater but more than happy to entertain offers that combine shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Amazing Southwick jacket right here - Make me an offer before I have to resort to eBay.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got a number of items to list in the coming weeks but here's the first.
> 
> Here's an incredible Southwick Harris Tweed made for one of the finer men's shops in Birmingham. Size is 41S - I tried to make it go but I need a regular length. Two buttons and half-lined. Beautiful brown pattern with green overlay.
> 
> Jacket is in immaculate condition and appears to have only been worn a couple of times, so I'm selling for a slightly higher price. Asking $65 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

^ i’d be all over that if it was a long. Good stuff


----------



## WillBarrett

Brother Brothers 3/2 sack with triple patch pockets in size 43 ML. 

Measurements and pictures coming soon.

Asking $75 or offer shipped.


----------



## katch

^ looking forward to those measurements


----------



## Trad-ish

Pentheos said:


> Barbour Liddesdale XXL
> 
> Great jacket! I have too many Barbours though.
> 
> Pit to pit: 28"
> BOC: 33"
> 
> Asking $60.00 CONUS
> 
> View attachment 18431
> View attachment 18432





Pentheos said:


> BUMP! OBO.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## WillBarrett

As promised - classic Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with triple patch pockets and two buttons cuffs. Marked 43 ML. I'll note a couple of small spots that I believe should dry clean out. The patch pockets will need to be pressed down.

I'm asking $65 or offer as this at once a rare, grail item but is in only very good but not great condition.

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 18"
Sleeves - 25.5"
Length - 31.5"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Purple Label Anglophile 3/2 Hacking Jacket in antique ivory corduroy!

CLAIMED!*

*Original retail c. $2,700.*

*This is absolutely beautiful!*

Made in Italy for Ralph Lauren's pinnacle "Purple Label" line, the quality of this jacket reflects the fact that RL's "Purple Label" line is at a price point that places it in direct competition with full bespoke tailoring.

Cut from buttery-soft yet extremely durable cotton cord in a beautiful and unusual antique ivory colourway this jacket exemplifies a blend of Ivy and English tailoring elements. Cut as a 3/2 jacket with a perfectly fluid lapel roll, this is darted, as befits a hacking jacket. It is also double-vented, and features a fully functional ticket pocket. All of the front pockets are flapped--including the breast pocket, providing both whimsy and style. The cuffs are American--no faux buttonholes--and feature four buttons.

Naturally, the jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in a complementary cream bemberg lining.

This jacket is in absolutely beautiful condition--in fact, it is quite possibly unworn. All of the pockets on the front are still basted shut, with the exception of that on the lower front right--likely opened in store so a prospective customer could check the generous pocket depth.

Ralph Lauren Purple Label is rarely seen on the secondary market, and it's even rarer to find something in showroom condition--so if this is your size, grab it!

The current line at Ralph Lauren has a Purple Label cord jacket listed at $2,795; so this beautiful jacket is an absolute bargain at *just $145, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 44L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32


----------



## style417

TweedyDon said:


> *GRAIL! Ralph Lauren Purple Label Anglophile 3/2 Hacking Jacket in antique ivory corduroy!*


That is really lovely -- I wish I was a bit smaller!


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Sorry no international shipping right now. Thanks for looking.

$*SOLD* Hanover Shell Cordovan PTB 9.5D/B The uppers are in great shape and the soles and heels show very little wear. The trees are not original but will be included.
https://postimg.org/image/bmuex4svn/ https://postimg.org/image/9ia1w1btf/ https://postimg.org/image/o1h6xgco3/ https://postimg.org/image/9ia1w143n/

$35 Southwick Navy Blazer 44L Recent and very clean. 3 button, single vent, good shoulders, snazzy silver lining and silver buttons. No holes or stains.
Chest 23
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25 +2

https://postimg.org/image/l7e1k2ndf/ https://postimg.org/image/ybjlwqzzn/ https://postimg.org/image/7dpov12hv/ https://postimg.org/image/sndb5v3cz/

$25 Bills Khakis Corduroy M2 35 x 31.5 Standard issue here. Plain front and plain bottom. Clean all over and ready to go.
https://postimg.org/image/glhxbtp0j/ https://postimg.org/image/i0ji0jxtf/ https://postimg.org/image/3u3r5b7ir/

_Take both of the following for $60._

$*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Brown Corduroy Pants 36 x UH Flat front, Made in the USA, Never worn and never hemmed.
https://postimg.org/image/6bficqrgz/ https://postimg.org/image/70yap3zqb/ https://postimg.org/image/k53v1s4mr/

$*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Khaki Corduroy Pants 36 x UH Same as above, different color
https://postimg.org/image/rxuitqv6b/ https://postimg.org/image/bmuexfqeb/ https://postimg.org/image/bmuexfqeb/


----------



## CMDC

New with tags Woolrich wool shirt
Made in USA
Size M
Pit to pit 22.5; sleeve 34

$45 conus





LLBean navy Norwegian sweater
Size M
Pit to pit 22.5; length 27; sleeve 34

$40 conus





Scotch House red lambswool sweater vest--like new condition
Made in Scotland
Pit to pit 23.5; length 28

$30 conus





Drake's navy with red dot tie
3.25 width
Made in England
$26 conus





Chipp 3.75; LE navy silk knit 3; and JPress 3.25 width ties
$16 conus each





Ben Silver 3.5; BB 3.25; and BB 3.5 width ties
$16 conus each


----------



## wacolo

All prices include CONUS shipping. Sorry no international shipping right now. Thanks for looking!

$25 Glen Plaid Flannel Pants 32 x 29 A classic for the cooler months. Made by Hertling maybe? There is only a dry clean/Made in the USA tag but I assume these are wool or wool/cashmere. Very soft and very well made with a subtle red windowpane. Flat front, cuffed, gripper waistband. No holes or stains.
Waist 32 +1.5
Inseam 29
Outseam from top of waistband 40
https://postimg.org/image/bpivy0r5f/ https://postimg.org/image/4mb0idykj/ https://postimg.org/image/mccp3fjv7/ https://postimg.org/image/d4kgmpxdf/

$18 Allen Collins Whale Cords 32 x 30.5 Navy with whales in pale yellow. There is a union tag but no indication of the actual maker. These have been worn but they are solid. Some pilling on the inside and a bit of character to the fabric, but nothing anyone would look twice at.
Waist 32
Inseam 30.5
Outseam from top of waistband 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/4atk5pi5f/ https://postimg.org/image/j6s3db19v/ https://postimg.org/image/q9zyswjk3/

$25 Brooks Brothers Pheasant Cords 32 x 30 100% Cotton cords from BB. Pleated with plain bottoms (The Horror :crazy Dont worry, no one will notice. Clean and ready to go.
Waist 32
Inseam 30
Outseam from top of waistband 41
https://postimg.org/image/apsl279dv/ https://postimg.org/image/woyzpeasj/ https://postimg.org/image/lcme7m9tf/

$40 Samuelsohn Sport Coat 42L A great coat from Samuelsohn. A soft three season fabric in a 55/45 blend of silk and linen. A bit of a GTH vibe to boot. Everything is as it should be. Two buttons, center vent, fully lined and ready to go. No stains or holes. And yes I did double check the chest measurement :teacha:
Chest 23
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25 +1.75
https://postimg.org/image/sslntiser/ https://postimg.org/image/3zc3svotv/ https://postimg.org/image/em5wyap9f/

$*SOLD* Brooks Brothers Green Clark Chinos 34x30.5 Clean and dark green. Gently used as they say. Waist measures as stated but they have been shortened from a 32. Flat front and plain bottoms.
Waist 34
Inseam 30.5
Outseam from top of waistband 41
https://postimg.org/image/iwkktj73n/ https://postimg.org/image/5fnmaoc7n/
https://postimg.org/image/pn122zher/

$25 Brooks Brothers Red Clark Chinos 34x30.5 Just like above but in red.

https://postimg.org/image/vb7ctw16r/ https://postimg.org/image/qpb8liksj/ https://postimg.org/image/5sf0gv9wz/


----------



## wacolo

$50 shipped CONUS Alden 663 Loafers 8 D/B These have some miles on them, but are still solid with lots of life. There is a ding on the right toe and some general patina but nothing terrible. A pair of non-original wood trees will be included.
https://postimg.org/image/vp8otd38z/ https://postimg.org/image/7lhx5307n/ https://postimg.org/image/dmfm25f43/ https://postimg.org/image/mu7uiv1lv/
https://postimg.org/image/rrlf4jobn/


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST*
Tagged size L, heathered rouge.
Measures 22" pit to pit, 26.5" from collar to rear hem.
No holes, stains, snags or odors. Clean and ready to wear.

*Asking $25 CONUS*

*VINTAGE SAKS FIFTH AVENUE LAMBSWOOL/ANGORA SWEATER VEST*
Tagged size L, cream colored wool.
Measures 21" pit to pit, 26" from collar to rear hem.
No holes, stains, snags or odors. Clean and ready to wear.
*
Asking $25 CONUS
*


----------



## gamma68

*Ralph Lauren Polo barleycorn tweed
Made in the USA from cloth hand loomed in Scotland *

Features a throat latch (which can be removed and buttoned inside the jacket), two-button front, two deep bellows waist pockets, lapped seams (back and sleeves). Fully lined, single vent, three interior pockets, four-button cuffs.

Excellent condition with no flaws.

Tagged 42R. Actual measurements:

Shoulders - 19"
Chest - 42"
Sleeve - 24" (+ 2.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 30.5"

This is very robust cloth with an obvious nod toward classic tweed hunting jackets.
*
CLAIMED

*


----------



## CMDC

Many Bills

New with tags Bills poplin
M2
35 x 32
Flat front, no cuff

$46 conus





New with tags twill
M2
42 waist, unhemmed
Flat front

$46 conus






Chocolate brown twill, like new
M1
37 x 33
Flat front, cuff

$38 conus





Dark brown twill, excellent condition
M3
34 x 34
Flat front, no cuff

$35 conus






Khaki twill, excellent condition
M2
35 x 30
Flat front, cuff

$35 conus


----------



## BrewTuna

*Orvis 3/2 Jacket

Fully Lined. Deep Pockets. It's very robust and in excellent condition.

46R

Shoulder - 20
Sleeve - 22.5
Length - 31.5*

*
$50 Conus or trade(s) for 42R
*


----------



## WillBarrett

*SOLD!*

Southwick Tweed jacket - USA Made in 3/2 roll. Quarter-lined and lapped seams. Very soft shoulders. Fits in the neighborhood of 42-44. Tweed is of a medium weight. Measurements and pictures are below - asking $35 or offer shipped. I can ship tomorrow if we make arrangements today.

Chest - 21"
Shoulders - 18"
Sleeves - 25"
Length - 30"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

^ that southwick is really nice


----------



## Clintotron

WillBarrett said:


> Southwick Tweed jacket - USA Made in 3/2 roll. Quarter-lined and lapped seams. Very soft shoulders. Fits in the neighborhood of 42-44. Tweed is of a medium weight. Measurements and pictures are below - asking $35 or offer shipped. I can ship tomorrow if we make arrangements today.
> 
> Chest - 21"
> Shoulders - 18"
> Sleeves - 25"
> Length - 30"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any slack for sleeve lengthening?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillBarrett

*BUMP!*



WillBarrett said:


> As promised - classic Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with triple patch pockets and two buttons cuffs. Marked 43 ML. I'll note a couple of small spots that I believe should dry clean out. The patch pockets will need to be pressed down.
> 
> I'm asking $65 or offer as this at once a rare, grail item but is in only very good but not great condition.
> 
> Chest - 22"
> Shoulders - 18"
> Sleeves - 25.5"
> Length - 31.5"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

Grey herringbone tweed two-piece sack suit -- ~42 long

I bought this a couple of years ago (don't remember if it was here or not) for myself with the intention of letting out the cuffs. Unfortunately, lengthening would leave a wear mark. After sitting in my closet since I purchased it, I'm offering it up here. It is in beautiful condition, a nice thick fabric with no evident issues. A true grail item. Specs:

Jacket: 3/2 roll, half lined, 2-button cuffs.
18" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25 1/4" sleeves
31 1/2" length from bottom of collar

Pants: Flat front, plain hem.
17 1/2" across
32" inseam

Asking $150 shipped


----------



## Danny

Pink Irish Linen BB pleated trousers. 33x30. $18 shipped.
   

Orvis Tattersall brushed cotton buttondown. Size M. SOLD
 

J Press Seersucker trousers, plain front. 35x28. 1.75" cuffs. $20 shipped.
    

J Press 'Crash' Linen [linen poly blend] trousers, plain front. Khaki/tan color. 35x28. 1.75" cuffs. $20 shipped.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S ANNUAL POST-THANKSGIVING SCARF SALE!

Coming Today!*​
60 scarves in cashmere, lambswool, silk, wool, mohair, and more from makers such as Begg of Ayr, Johnston's of Elgin, Trimingham's of Bermuda, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Brooks Brothers, and more!

​


----------



## Clintotron

TweedyDon said:


> *TWEEDYDON'S ANNUAL POST-THANKSGIVING SCARF SALE!
> 
> Coming Today!*​
> 60 scarves in cashmere, lambswool, silk, wool, mohair, and more from makers such as Begg of Ayr, Johnston's of Elgin, Trimingham's of Bermuda, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Brooks Brothers, and more!
> 
> ​


I wish our weather permitted the use of scarves. I'd have several of these headed my way...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S FIFTH ANNUAL POST-THANKSGIVING SCARF SALE!*

*Almost 60 scarves available, from makers such as Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Begg of Ayr, Johnston of Elgin, Brooks Brothers, Trimingham's of Bermuda, Hanly of Ireland, and more, in cashmere, lambswool, baby alpaca, wool, silk, and mohair!*

As always, *I OFFER FREE US SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
1) Hanly of Ireland. made from Extra Fine Merino wool by one of the oldest mills in the Emerald isle. A beautiful tartan in soft pink, baby blue, and cream. Excellent condition. Length: 62; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2 3/4. Asking just $20.







2) Johnstons of Elgin. A beautiful lambswool scarf from one of the premier mills in Scotland, operating since 1797. This is a beautiful, classic tartan with forest greens, dark reds, gorse yellows on a cream base. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Length: 59; Wide: 8 1/2; fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $19.







3) BEAUTIFUL classic silk paisley scarf, backed with dark red wool. This is absolutely wonderful! It does have a very small sunfade on one edge near the hem, as shown--this can't be seen when worn--and a small area of residue from a price label. This is in very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $24! length: 52; Width: 11; Fringe 1.









4) Classic Glen Plaid scarf with Royal Blue overcheck. No labels, but this is clearly wool. A lovely classic pattern, perfect with tweeds or suits! Excellent condition. Asking just $15. Length: 56; Width: 7 1/2; Fringe 1 1/4.





5) VINTAGE red plaid scarf by CISCO of New York. All wool, Made in "The Argentine"! Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Length: 50; Width: 12; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) BEAUTIFUL Autumnal Bracken and Cream scarf from B. Altman of New York. B. Altman's was one of THE great New York department stores. It was the first to move to Fifth Avenue, which at the time was primarily residential, designing its palatial four-story building to fit in with the surrounding mansions--it was directly opposite the mansion of the socialite Mrs. Astor (of the Astor family), and, unlike her mansion (which was demolished to make way for the Empire State Building) Altman's store still stands... although now as part of CUNY rather than as a store in its own right. It was designated a New York City landmark in 1985.

In its day Altman's was one of the most exclusive department stores in the city--and this scarf shows that its upscale reputation was fully justified. Made in France, this is likely lambswool--and it is incredibly soft! Length: 69: Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 1. Asking just $20. Excellent condition.







7) Made in Italy... for GAP! This is a lovely light green and cream wool tartan scarf. It does have a very small snag hole, as shown, hence is just in Very Good condition. Lovely and soft! Asking just $15. Length: 61; Width: 10 1/4; Fringe: 2 1/2.









8) BEAUTIFUL vintage mohair scarf in orange sherbert and cream! Absolutely lovely--and a very rare longer size. Length: 69; Width: 9; Fringe: 1. Excellent condition. Asking just $22.







9) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers luxury cashmere scarf! This is absolutely wonderful! The cashmere that this scarf is cut from is incredibly soft and luxurious; this is clearly the top of the line for Brooks. Made in Scotland. It's very generously sized at length: 60; Width: 12; Fringe 2 1/4, and it's in excellent condition. It does have a monogram applied. PLEASE NOTE that the correct color of this scarf is a classic dark red; this can be seen in the main label picture. It is NOT a purple toned scarf! Asking just $25, or offer.







10) Vintage McGregor's Red Tartan Mohair/Wool Scarf. 75% mohair, 25% wool. Absolutely lovely and soft, with a wonderful vintage label and a traditional tartan pattern. Made in Scotland by Andrew Stewart. Excellent condition. Length: 48; Width: 11; fringe: 1 3/4. Asking just $22.


----------



## TweedyDon

11) Charter Club reversible cashmere scarf. This has a couple of minor snagholes, as shown, hence just $12. length: 62; Width: 10; fringe: 2 3/4.





    

12) Red Cashmere muffler. This is in Good condition only; it has some minor shadow marks on it. Just $6--or free with another purchase! length: 57; Width: 8.





13) LOVELY vintage Buchanan tartan scarf. No labels, but clearly wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 47; Width": 11; Fringe: 1. Asking just $15.





14) BEAUTIFUL cream formal scarf. No labels, but likely silk. very Good/Excellent condition. length: 58; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 3. Asking just $20.





15) Priest stole. I have no idea why you'd want this; but the quality is excellent! Just $12. Length: 98; width: 4 1/2.





16) Pendleton brown birdseye weave wool scarf. A classic! Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Length: 46; Width: 12; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

17) Laura Ashley tartan scarf. A lovely, classic red tartan! Lambswool, made in Scotland. Length: 46; Width: 8; Fringe: 3. Asking just $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

18) EXTREMELY RARE! SIlk multi-panel scarf from Pazuki of London. Pazuki is a very exclusive and luxurious scarf-maker based in London, with its retail outlets being limited to places such as Fortnum and Mason and the designer Maggie Owen. They specialize in distinctive and unusual scarves, which are apparently immediately recognizable by persons familiar with British luxury designers. While many of their scarves are single-patterned, occasionally they release multi-panel scarves, such as this one... and these can become collectible.

This scarf is a wonderful example, being a very wearable multi-panel scarf constructed from panels of vintage silk backed with burgundy. This is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it has a small mark on the back, as shown, and a similar small mark on one of the panels, as shown--although this is largely hidden by the patterning. Exceptionally rare, and very high quality, this is a bargain at just $35, or offer. Length: 61; Width: 10 1/4; Fringe: 4.





         

19) CLASSIC Black Cashmere Scarf. No labels, but a scarf this soft and luxurious can only be high-quality cashmere. Excellent condition! length: 57; Width: 12; Fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $20.





20) MADE IN SCOTLAND. Beautiful classic scarf in a wonderful tartan of forest greens, slate greys, and peat blacks. Lambswool. Excellent condition. A perfect complement for tweeds or suits! length: 63; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 3. Asking just $25.


----------



## TweedyDon

21) Cashmere-rich red tartan scarf. 85% cashmere... likely 15% wool. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition. Length: 65; width: 12; fringe: 3. Asking just $18.







22) Blue wool scarf with overcheck. very Good condition; this has some surface schmaltz that will come out with dry cleaning; hence just $10. Length: 58; width: 11 1/2; fringe: 1 1/2.





23) GORGEOUS "Blackcock" Mohair and Wool scarf by Gibson & Lumgair of Scotland. Founded in 1890 in Selkirk, Scotland, Gibson and Lumgair became one of the premier Scottish weavers, specializing in very expensive and very beautiful scarves. This wonderful mohair and wool scarf shows why they are justly famous; the subtle colouring is wonderful, and utterly Scottish, reminiscent of a soft Scottish winter gloaming just before returning home to tea on the fire. This is in excellent condition, and measures Length: 44; width: 9 1/2; fringe: 1. Asking just $20.







24) Dark pink scarf with cream overcheck. Lovely! No label, but likely wool. Length: 54; Width: 12; Fringe: 3 1/4. Asking just $14.





25) LOVELY red and yellow tartan scarf. Likely mohair and wool, judging by the texture; likely vintage. Very Good condition. Length: 49; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2 1/2. Just $17.


----------



## TweedyDon

26) LARGE leopard print / brown reversible cashmere (?) wrap. I believe that this is cashmere, but the label is a mystery to me! This is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 72; Width: 24; Fringe 3 1/2. Asking just $35.









27) GORGEOUS autumnal scarf in brown and forest green tartan. Made in Italy for Bergdorf Goodman. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Pure wool. Length: 58; width: 13 1/2; fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $22.







28) VINTAGE scarf by Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.

Wanamaker's was one of the great pioneers of the Department store. In 1874 he issued the first copyrighted store advertisement, which promised a lot.... and when it turned out that Wanamaker's made good on ALL of his promises (not something that all retailers did back then!) business boomed. In 1911 Wanamaker expanded his store, and installed in it the world's second largest organ. (This organ is still in the Wanamaker's store in Philadelphia--now Macy's--and is played regularly; this is something that you should most definitely hear if you're in Philadelphia, as it's spectacular!) Wanamaker also acquired a huge brass eagle from the 1903 World's Fair, and installed it on the first floor of the store--this became a popular meeting spot, and, like the organ, is still present in what is now Macy's.

This lovely vintage scarf is thus a piece of retail history! In a classic muffler stripe this was made in West Germany, which dates it before the fall of the Wall. It's in very Good condition. Length: 47; Width: 10 1/2; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.







29) Bruno Piatelli challis work scarf in lambswool. Lovely, and in excellent condition! Length: 60; width: 14; fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $22.







30) Vintage Red Scarf. Made in the USA of imported merino wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. length: 48; width: 12; Fringe: 1. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

31) VERY LARGE CASHMERE WRAP! This is enormous! Made for the company "Silk and Cashmere" this is pure cashmere. It needs a dry clean as it seems to be a magnet for lint, and so is in very Good condition. It measures a whopping Length: 58; width: 26; with 4" fringe. Asking just $35.





32) EXTREMELY LARGE silk (?) wrap! This is huge! No fabric content, but it appears to be silk. It is in Good/Very Good condition, as it has some minor foxing. It's a lovely shade of antique linen with a hint of light yellow wash. Length: 78; width: 36; fringe: 3. Asking just $29.









33) VINTAGE Trimingham's of Bermuda mohair scarf, made by Glen Cree of Scotland. A beautiful and classic Blackwatch pattern! Excellent condition. Length: 44: width: 9 1/2; fringe: 1. Asking just $22.







34) CLASSIC wool houndstooth scarf. Made from a double layer of wool fabric this is a classic countryman's scarf in the UK! Excellent condition. length: 56; width: 8 1/4; fringe: 1. Asking just $15.





35) FREE! The English Sports Shop of Bermuda wool scarf in Gordon tartan. This has damage throughout, but is still casually wearable. It's free with another purchase! length: 42; width: 7 1/2; fringe: 1.


----------



## TweedyDon

36) BEGG OF AYR! The Rolls-Royce of scarves, Begg of Ayr's products are arguably the best scarves available today. Extremely luxurious, they are made with only the finest materials in Begg's mills in Ayr, Scotland--a location that Begg has been in since 1902, when they relocated from Paisley, where they were founded in 1860.

Begg was the company that popularized the Indian "teardrop" pattern in its fabrics...a design that became known as "Paisley", after Begg's location.

This scarf is a testament to the quality of Begg products. A blend of 70% cashmere and 30% wool, this is softy and luxurious, and is a beautiful tartan of wintry soft browns, forest greens, and creams. It was retailed by Roots--the trad. clothing store of NJ. This measures Length: 51; width: 11 1/2; fringe: 1 1/2. It is in absolutely excellent condition,a and a bargain at just $35.







37) MADE IN SCOTLAND cashmere and wool dark red scarf. Excellent condition; soft and luxurious! length: 57; width: 12; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $22.







38) CLASSIC SUBDUED TARTAN scarf in tans and reds, this is pure lambswool and is in excellent condition. Length: 52; width: 13; fringe: 1. Asking just $18.







39) STUNNING Brooks Brothers Cashmere scarf in classic houndstooth. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition, this was Made in the USA. Length: 52; width: 11 1/2; fringe: 2. Asking just $30.







40) EXTREMELY RARE! An incredibly beautiful, soft, and luxurious scarf made from baby alpaca. Made in Peru. Absolutely gorgeous, and in excellent condition. Jet black and utterly classic! length: 67; Width: 12 1/2; fringe: 3.


----------



## TweedyDon

41) Lovely muffler striped wool scarf. Very Good condition; small mark on the hem from the label. Vintage. length: 50 1/2; width: 10 1/4; fringe 1 1/2. Asking just $12.







42) and 43) GORGEOUS Guy Larouche of Paris cashmere scarf in dark red. Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition. made in Inner Mongolia. Length: 54; width: 11 1/4; fringe: 2 1/2.

TWO AVAILABLE; $30 each.









44) LOVELY wintergreen Alpaca scarf. Beautiful, and in excellent condition! Pure alpaca. length: 68, width: 9; fringe: 4. Asking just $26.









45) Grey, Red, and Black tartan scarf. Wool. Very Good condition. length: 46; width: 11 1/2; fringe: 1 1/2. Asking just $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

46) Lovely vintage forest green wool scarf. A classic vintage colour and size! has the original owner's nametag--made by Cash's of London! length: 50; width: 10; fringe: 1. Asking just $12.







47) LUXURIOUS BLACK CASHMERE SCARF! There's no label, but this is unmistakably cashmere. Excellent condition; thick and soft! Length: 55; width: 11; fringe: 2 3/4. Asking just $25.





48) BEAUTIFUL and RICH Royal Purple scarf. I cannot read the label, but this is so soft and rich it's almost certainly cashmere. Very Good condition; some small blemishes on the reverse. condition. Length: 48; width: 10 1/4; fringe: 2 3/4. Asking just $25.







49) GORGEOUS Vintage cashmere Tartan scarf from West Germany! This is lovely; soft, luxurious, and with a wonderful vintage tag. In excellent condition! Length: 47; width: 11; fringe: 2. Asking just $25.







50) Polo Ralph Lauren Big Pony muffler. A lovely Polo version of the classic English muffler, this is in Good condition only; it has some minor marks on the blue front, as well as a snag hole--and it could use a dry clean. Hence, this is just $10. Length: 70; width: 6 1/2.


----------



## TweedyDon

51) ABSOLUTELY STUNNING Ralph Lauren Purple Label scarf in pure forest green cashmere. This is absolutely GORGEOUS, and is clearly incredibly soft cashmere. It is in absolutely excellent condition. Judging by the cost of the scarves that are currently available at the RLPL website the original retail on this would have been north of $600. This is thus an absolute bargain at just $60, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. Length: 58; width: 12; fringe: 2 1/2.







52) BEAUTIFUL reversible Polo Ralph Lauren scarf in lambswool and nylon for durability. This is a lovely scarf; a pale dove grey with a contrasting grey windowpane overcheck on one side, and a classic herringbone on the other. This was made in Italy, and is in excellent condition. Length: 64; width: 10; fringe: 3. Asking just $29.







53) Classic wool tartan scarf in wintry browns and creams. Versatile and classic! Excellent condition. Length: 5; width: 12; fringe: 3. Asking just $18.







54) Vintage mohair-wool scarf. In excellent condition! Made in Scotland. Length: 44; width: 9; fringe;1. Asking just $15.







55) Orange, blue, and yellow handknit scarf. Excellent condition! length: 54; width: 10; fringe: 4. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

56) BEAUTIFUL misty grey, blue, and sepia rose pink tartan scarf from Hanly of Ireland! Made in Ireland. Excellent condition! length: 55; width: 10; fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $22.







57) Light blue cashmere scarf. Made in Scotland. Excellent condition! Length: 63; width: 12; fringe: 3. Asking just $22.





58) Classic Dark Red Lambswool scarf. Lovely and long! Excellent condition. length: 68; width: 11 1/2; fringe: 2. Asking just $20.





59) Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

This lovely scarf shows why it was so well-loved. Likely cashmere, this is a classic red tartan--perfect for tweeds! Length: 53; width: 12; fringe: 1. Very Good condition. Asking just $18.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> New with tags Woolrich wool shirt
> Made in USA
> Size M
> Pit to pit 22.5; sleeve 34
> 
> $40 conus
> 
> Scotch House red lambswool sweater vest--like new condition
> Made in Scotland
> Pit to pit 23.5; length 28
> 
> $27 conus
> 
> Drake's navy with red dot tie
> 3.25 width
> Made in England
> $22 conus
> 
> Chipp 3.75; LE navy silk knit SOLD 3; and JPress 3.25 width ties
> $13 conus each
> 
> Ben Silver 3.5; BB 3.25; and BB 3.5 width ties
> $13 conus each


----------



## BrewTuna

Orvis jacket I posted is SOLD. 

I'm looking for a tan, camel hair jacket in 42R. Looking for a nice, budget minded option that I can get some good wear out of. Thanks.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Heading to eBay if not claimed by tomorrow.

*Vintage JOS A BANK 3/2 sack suit
Charcoal gray with light gray pinstripes and berry overchecking
Made in the USA, 100% wool*

This suit is from Jos. Bank's "red label" period, which has little to no relation to the brand's present day offerings. Vintage JAB clothing is known to be comparable to Brooks Brothers items of the same period.

This charcoal gray suit has lots of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, flat-front trousers with buttons for braces. The jacket is half-lined with a singlevent. Lightly padded shoulders (but nothing like the linebacker shoulders found in today's suits).

Interestingly, this suit also features subtle berry overchecking, which makes it even more distinguished.

Excellent condition with no flaws.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 41.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"
Pants waist: 33"
Inseam: 32"
Rise: 12"
Cuff width: 1.5"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

BUMPS

*BROOKS BROTHERS SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST*
Tagged size L, heathered rouge.
Measures 22" pit to pit, 26.5" from collar to rear hem.
No holes, stains, snags or odors. Clean and ready to wear.

*Asking $25 CONUS*

*VINTAGE SAKS FIFTH AVENUE LAMBSWOOL/ANGORA SWEATER VEST*
Tagged size L, cream colored wool.
Measures 21" pit to pit, 26" from collar to rear hem.
No holes, stains, snags or odors. Clean and ready to wear.
*
Asking $25 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXTREMELY RARE!*

*Original 1950's J. Press 4/3 sack tweed jacket.*



*Possibly the ONLY ONE LEFT!*​This is an EXTREMELY rare jacket! Not only is this the first 4/3 jacket that I have ever seen in person, but I've also never even seen pictures of these jackets posted anywhere in the trad. blogosphere or on forums. (The closest anyone has come has been Ivy Style who in 2009 posted a picture of one that was featured in a J.Press ad from 1952.) This leads me to believe that this might be the first original 4/3 jacket to have surfaced in many years.... And while it's unlikely to be the ONLY surviving original 4/3 jacket in existence it's certainly one of the very few that are left.

In any case, this is certainly rarest mainstream model of jacket around. (York Street tried to revive this cut in 2009, but their execution was terrible, and it deserved the swift death it received.) This is not that surprising. J. Press introduced this as the "Four Button Odd Coat" in 1952, and while it is unknown how long this model was sold for it's unlikely to have continued past 1955. This was, after all, the 1950s, and innovation in jacket cut was frowned upon by the clientele of places such as Press and Brooks.

Yet Press wasn't really trying to innovate, so much as attempting to appeal to the memories of the flamboyant Jazz Age with this coat reminiscent of the Victorian-inspired jackets of the 1920s. With the war just over, and prosperity beckoning, wouldn't this be just the time to wear clothing popular on college campuses during the Gilded Age? It seems that the answer to this was no..... Ivy Style was in the ascendant, and while it hadn't yet solidified into the 'curriculum" of clothes that were "right" 3/2 sacks were de riguer..... and the 4/3 didn't last. This explains the extreme rarity of original jackets today; produced only be Press, and in a very limited run, few have survived the last 65 years to be wearable today.

That's a pity, for, as this example shows the 4/3 sack when done well combines the timeless quality of the 3/2 sack with additional insouciance. Although Press suggests that this be worn as a 4/3 with the lower button undone it seems better as a 4/2 jacket, with only the third button done up; this not only reflects its 3/2 ancestry but also adds extra interest to the collar roll.

This particular example is cut from tapestry patterned tweed in a nod to the more innovative tweeds of the 1920s; the colourway is peat and bark brown. It has a twin vent--appropriately given its heritage--and two button cuffs with faux buttonholes--again, a nod to the Victorian English riding jacket that lay in its ancestry. It also features two leather elbow-patches--although these are likely to have been after-market additions. This jacket was half-canvassed, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is also fully lined.

The tweed shell is in very Good condition, needing only a press and some minor attention to a coupld of weak threads on the shoulder. The lining, however, has some minor frays in the body, and some tearing and disassembly under the arms. This could either be replaced, or, more economically, patched by a competent dry-cleaner tailor. Given the condition of the lining this jacket is in Good condition overall.

As I mentioned above, it is possible that this is the only original 4/3 sack in existence. However, since I purvey clothing, and not museum pieces, this is still very competitively priced at just* $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST 2017! *

*I have DOZENS of wonderful classic jackets to pass along, in all sizes from 34 to 54, including several GRAIL items.... This is just the start!*​
As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; *international inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*1) GORGEOUS Faconnable 3/2 sack Guncheck. Made in Italy!*

The most immediately noticeable aspect of this jacket is the cloth that it is cut from--an absolutely beautiful guncheck pattern with an autumnal brown base accented with subtle vertical striping in dark forest green and bark brown, overlaid with a complementary overcheck in bracken and chestnut. The quality of the wool cloth does full justice to the perfectly autumnal patterning and colourway, having a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape.

The cut of the jacket is also excellent--as you'd expect from an Italian-made Faconnable! Cut as a 3/2 sack with a liquid lapel roll, this jacket features a fully functional throat latch and twin vents. It also boasts light leather elbow patches in olive green. The sleeves are accented with four cuff buttons. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed and is sin absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged "ML" ("Medium Long") this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve:25 7/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder:;19
Length: 32 3/4









      

*2) BEAUTIFUL Broken Bone Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket With Autumnal Windowpane Overchecking!*

This is absolutely wonderful! Windowpane Harris Tweeds are very rare, and this one is a beauty. Made in the USA, this is cut from a wonderful "broken bone" herringbone Harris Tweed (a pattern where the vertical stripes alternate between bands of herringbone and bands of birdseye weave) in a very pleasing light green and tan, overlaid with a gorgeously autumnal windowpane overcheck in russet bracken, sky-blue, and berry red.

This is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with a single center vent with four button cuffs. It is fully lined.

It's in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; one of the cuff buttons is missing, and there is a very small rub on the leading edge of the interior pocket. (The cuff button could be fixed easily by converting the cuffs to three button cuffs, and I can have this done before shipping, if requested.) Given this, it's a bargain at just *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 43, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) RARE SMALLER SIZE! BEAUTIFUL Misty-heather Harris Tweed jacket. MADE IN ENGLAND*

This jacket is wonderful! Cut from a subtle and beautiful Harris Tweed in a heathery misty-grey with fleckings of cream and peat this lovely jacket is cut is cut as a classic two-button jacket with a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and has two button cuffs--all of the buttons are traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut. The jacket is fully lined, half-canvassed, and Made in England.

It is in excellent condition, and given both the beauty of the cloth and the rareness of Harris tweeds in this size it's a bargain at just *$49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 28







   

*4) GORGEOUS Polo Blue Label Lambswool Tweed by Corneliani!*

*MADE IN ITALY*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made for Polo's Blue Label by Corneliani this British-inspired jacket is cut as a traditional three-button hacking jacket with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features two lower flapped patch pockets on the front, with lapped seams surrounding both the patches and the pocket flaps. It also features two dark chestnut leather elbow patches which are the perfect complement to the golden-brown broken-bone herringbone and barleycorn tweed, which is accented with a subtle windowpane overcheck in forest green and bracken.

The cloth is lambswool, giving the jacket an extraordinarily soft hand and a wonderful drape. It has four button cuffs, is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged L, this measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*5) VINTAGE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack Jacket in RARE smaller size!*

This jacket is wonderful! The cloth that it is cut from is a classic 1960s-style Harris Tweed; a "broken bone" pattern in traditional grey and cream herringbone interspersed with vertical stripes in birdseye in the same colouring, this features bold vertical overlay striping in bracken and Royal blue. This is a wonderful Harris patterning and colourway that is now very rarely seen.

The jacket is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll. The buttons are also lovely, and original to the jacket, being dark cream with black marbling. It has very natural shoulders. The jacket is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was, of course, Union-made in the USA.

It does have some wear to the leading edge of the interior pocket, and so this is in Very Good condition. *It's thus a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 16 1/8
Length: 29 1/4









   

*6) CLASSIC GREY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED.*

A grey and white herringbone Harris tweed jacket is a classic wardrobe staple--so if this is your size, grab it! Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with a single vent, this is fully lined and features metal-shanked chestnut buttons. The wteed is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with forest green and berry red.

This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at *just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*7) Britches of Georgetown Chocolate Brown Cord Jacket.*

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crowd who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This chocolate brown cord jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares! Cut as a 3/2 sack jacket, this features the rare and ever-desirable three patch pockets on the front, two button cuffs with faux-buttonholes, and military cuffs (a decorative back parallel to the hem). It is fully lined, and unvented. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and would be perfect with a tattersall shirt or a thin cashmere sweater in neutral tones!

*Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Size S. Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31 1/2





   

*8) DARK CHARCOAL GREY HERRINGBONE Harris Tweed*

Marking a change from the classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a considerably rarer dark charcoal herringbone Harris tweed, whose possible severity is quickly offset by the playful flecking of forest green, pumpkin, and berry red that occur throughout.

This is cut as a standard two button jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are blonde-brown to offset the dark tweed, and are the traditional metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect for Harris.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 42L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*9) CLASSICALLY IVY! A Harris Tweed 3/2 Jacket*

In 1964, Cliff Allen, of Cliff Allen menswear located in the bucolic college town of Amherst, Mass. (formerly home to Robert Frost and Emily Dickinson) demanded that he received back the $50 that he had paid for an advert in a local magazine as a typo. proudly announced that he sold "shits" rather than shirts. The publisher eventually convinced him that the $50 he had paid was a bargain, as the "improved" ad was far more of an attention-grabber than the original!

That was likely the only time that Cliff Allen deviated from convention... and for the lucky new owner of this jacket that's a good thing, for it meant that all of his wares--including this jacket--were wonderfully trad..

Cut as a 3/2 jacket--although not a 3/2 sack as this has subtle darts--this has a lovely high and fluid lapel roll. Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone Harris tweed, this is half-lined, has a single center vent, is half-canvassed, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has wonderfully natural shoulders.

It is in Very Good/Excellent condition (it has small rub on the leading edge of one inside pocket) and is a bargain at just $39, or offer.

*Tagged (vintage) 42L, this measures closer to a modern 38/(slim)40:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31





     


*10) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed jacket in Shepard's Check.*

Shephard's check is one of my favourite tweed patterns, and this is a lovely example, with the Harris Tweed base checks being olive drab and forest green, with a lovely russet bracken overcheck.

This jacket is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in Bemberg. It has a single vent and four button cuffs. It is in excellent condition.

*It was made in the USA. Asking just $39, or offer.*

*Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*11) Wolfhound of Nantucket Island Autumnal Glen Plaid Tweed jacket, with functional throat latch and elbow patches!*

Purveyors of classic Trad clothing, Wolfhound clothing tends towards the expensive and classic--and this jacket originally exemplified both! Cut from a lovely mid-weight tweed in a wonderfully autumnal Glen Plaid in shades of dark greens, blacks, and browns, with a deep russet overcheck, this lovely jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It features a fully functional throat latch and matching elbow patches, as well as four button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA.

It's in excellent condition, *and a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/4









   

*12) ABSOLUTELY CLASSIC!*

*Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack jacket in shepherd's check.*

"Feathertweed is for the man who wants to enjoy the rich texture and good looks of a tweed sport coat most months of the year. Exclusively woven in Scotland, this unique wool was developed by us to be comfortable in Fall and Winter&#8230;yet lightweight enough to wear into Spring."

--Brooks Brothers catalog, Fall 1986.

Of course, "Feathertweed" was offered by Brooks Brothers prior to 1986... But even in 1986 it was, as here, a staple of their (old, good) "346" line. The tweed that this jacket is cut from is lovely! A beautiful subdued shepheard's check in slate and twilight greys with blue-green overchecking, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features two lower patch flapped pockets. It has very natural shoulders. It is single vented, and Made in the USA. It is in very Good/Excellent condition--and this is only because I am cautious in rating older pieces!

*Asking just $60, or offer.*

*Tagged 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## gamma68

*TURNBULL & ASSER PLEATED TUXEDO SHIRT
100% cotton, made in England
Tagged size 15*

*SMALL TRAD ALERT*

The holiday formal parties are approaching. Attend in high style wearing this exceptional shirt.

Features four mother of peal buttons and accommodates three dress studs. French cuffs. Standard (non-spread) collar that accommodates two collar stays. The pleated front adds a touch of elegance.

In excellent, clean condition with no stains, fraying or holes. There is a 1" pen mark on the upper right sleeve. But no one will ever see this, since (as you know) a gentleman never removes his dinner jacket at an event.

Measures 20" pit to pit, 31.5" sleeve, 15" collar.

A comparable tuxedo shirt will set you back about $395 from T&A. You'll fork over about $135 to Brooks Brothers for a shirt like this (albeit made in China). Save the bulk of your funds for dinner jacket alterations, matching bow tie/cummerbund and shoes. *The asking price for this one is just $30 CONUS. *


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING VINTAGE BLACK STEWART TARTAN JACKET FROM DUNN & CO. MADE IN BRITAIN! C. 39L*

Includes BEAUTIFUL THISTLE BUTTONS! Free shipping and Offers Welcome!

It really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. (Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!) The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to their excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

Asking just *$60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! STUNNING BERETTA SHOOTING JACKET, LINED IN DARK RED SILK! SIZE 42.​**
Lined in Dark Red Silk!*​*Made in Italy​*
The first clue to the superlative quality of this jacket is the lining, which is a beautiful dark red pure silk--a fabric that is very rarely used as a lining nowadays. The use of silk has not been confined to the body of the jacket, for the sleeves are also lined in silk. This is a testament to the outstanding quality of this jacket, for often even when the body of a jacket is lined in silk the tailor will use a cheaper material for the sleeve lining,.

The dark red silk lining of the main body of the jacket is also repeated in the first 2" of the interior of the two front flapped pockets, ensuring consistency in the appearance of every part of the jacket that should be lined. However, it is important to note that since silk would not be sturdy enough for the lining of a pocket of a shooting jacket the main lining of the pockets is a sturdy black cotton--this jacket is both beautiful and functional! This approach to lining the exterior flapped pockets has also been adopted with respect to the interior pockets, also, except that there the leading edges feature the dark red silk of the lining.

This last feature of the interior pockets is worthy of note, for one might be concerned that a jacket that was fully lined in silk might not be sturdy enough to withstand the rigors of field use. As you'd expect, Beretta have anticipated this, and have taken case to extend the norm,all interior use of the external tweed further into the lining of this jacket than is usual. Not only does this make for a very handsome jacket indeed, but it ensures that all of the main stress points in the interior to the jacket are lined in the same tweed as the outside, making this a very rugged jacket indeed. Yet this ruggedness does not detract in the slightest from its wearability; this approach to the interior of the jacket could only be done if the external tweed is, as here, a lighter mid-weight tweed. This jacket is this both extremely sturdy, and very comfortable to wear.

And the tweed of this jacket does full justice to the lining. It is a classic brown herringbone, with a lovely subtle overchecking in forest green, burnished chestnut brown, and Royal blue. The leather shooting patch on the right-hand shoulder is the perfect shade of rich brown to complement the rural tones of the tweed; this same leather has been used as piping to accent both the flaps of the two front pockets and the opening edge of the front breast pocket. The pocket flaps themselves are lined in a beautiful fawn glove leather; this is also used to line the jacket's collar. Moreover, where the shooting patch does not meet a seam it is offset from the surrounding tweed with a piped tweed border--a classic Savile Row detail that is now very rarely seen.

This jacket is, of course, fully canvassed. It is cut as a traditional three button shooting jacket, with an Ivy lapel roll at the top button. It is subtly darted, and features two very deep flapped front pockets, a jetted and fully functional ticket pocket, and a deep breast pocket. It has a single center vent, and four button cuffs with finished buttonholes.

It also features a large and sturdy leather locker look in the lining of the shoulder, and a Beretta logo in leather in the interior beneath the right-hand pocket.

This jacket was, of course, Made in Italy. It is in absolutely EXCELLENT condition; it is quite possibly unworn.

Please note that although this carries a US size tag (42) I believe that this jacket was only available in Italy, France, and the United Kingdom--making it exceptionally rare on this side of the pond!

Asking just* $145, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged (US) 42. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Patrick06790

You could wear that 4/3 jacket when walking your unicorn


----------



## straw sandals

Holy cow, Tweedy. That's an amazing jacket. Out of curiosity, is there a throat latch hidden behind the collar? I have a Press jacket from 1956 with that unusual feature and was wondering if it was standard around that time. If the jacket were a little smaller...

PS: I found this obituary for a gentleman named William N Schacht, who was enrolled at Trinity College when this jacket was made:

https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/170122390



TweedyDon said:


> *EXTREMELY RARE!*
> 
> *Original 1950's J. Press 4/3 sack tweed jacket.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Possibly the ONLY ONE LEFT!*​This is an EXTREMELY rare jacket! Not only is this the first 4/3 jacket that I have ever seen in person, but I've also never even seen pictures of these jackets posted anywhere in the trad. blogosphere or on forums. (The closest anyone has come has been Ivy Style who in 2009 posted a picture of one that was featured in a J.Press ad from 1952.) This leads me to believe that this might be the first original 4/3 jacket to have surfaced in many years.... And while it's unlikely to be the ONLY surviving original 4/3 jacket in existence it's certainly one of the very few that are left.
> 
> In any case, this is certainly rarest mainstream model of jacket around. (York Street tried to revive this cut in 2009, but their execution was terrible, and it deserved the swift death it received.) This is not that surprising. J. Press introduced this as the "Four Button Odd Coat" in 1952, and while it is unknown how long this model was sold for it's unlikely to have continued past 1955. This was, after all, the 1950s, and innovation in jacket cut was frowned upon by the clientele of places such as Press and Brooks.
> 
> Yet Press wasn't really trying to innovate, so much as attempting to appeal to the memories of the flamboyant Jazz Age with this coat reminiscent of the Victorian-inspired jackets of the 1920s. With the war just over, and prosperity beckoning, wouldn't this be just the time to wear clothing popular on college campuses during the Gilded Age? It seems that the answer to this was no..... Ivy Style was in the ascendant, and while it hadn't yet solidified into the 'curriculum" of clothes that were "right" 3/2 sacks were de riguer..... and the 4/3 didn't last. This explains the extreme rarity of original jackets today; produced only be Press, and in a very limited run, few have survived the last 65 years to be wearable today.
> 
> That's a pity, for, as this example shows the 4/3 sack when done well combines the timeless quality of the 3/2 sack with additional insouciance. Although Press suggests that this be worn as a 4/3 with the lower button undone it seems better as a 4/2 jacket, with only the third button done up; this not only reflects its 3/2 ancestry but also adds extra interest to the collar roll.
> 
> This particular example is cut from tapestry patterned tweed in a nod to the more innovative tweeds of the 1920s; the colourway is peat and bark brown. It has a twin vent--appropriately given its heritage--and two button cuffs with faux buttonholes--again, a nod to the Victorian English riding jacket that lay in its ancestry. It also features two leather elbow-patches--although these are likely to have been after-market additions. This jacket was half-canvassed, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is also fully lined.
> 
> The tweed shell is in very Good condition, needing only a press and some minor attention to a coupld of weak threads on the shoulder. The lining, however, has some minor frays in the body, and some tearing and disassembly under the arms. This could either be replaced, or, more economically, patched by a competent dry-cleaner tailor. Given the condition of the lining this jacket is in Good condition overall.
> 
> As I mentioned above, it is possible that this is the only original 4/3 sack in existence. However, since I purvey clothing, and not museum pieces, this is still very competitively priced at just* $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 32 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT BALDWIN SELVAGE DENIM JEANS. Size 36.*

_*Denim loomed in Japan on vintage American looms; jeans cut and sewn in the USA. Made by a company recognized as being one of the best specialty denim brands in the US.*_

Baldwin denim was founded in 2009 when Matt Bladwin decided that there was a demand for a premium American-made denim brand that focused on jeans made from ultra-premium Japanese and American selvage denim. Based in Kansas City, the company still only makes three different fits of jeans, each of which can have a production run of as few as 70 pairs at a time.

These jeans--which are New, Without Tags--are Baldwin's "Henley" model, which are comfortably tailored at the hips and thighs, then taper slightly at the leg opening. They feature "Kansas City Denim" rivets, including a signature "white rivet" at the back. They are made from Japanese selvage denim that was woven on original American looms that were imported to satisfy the Japanese demand for high-quality denim made on traditional American shuttle looms. They also feature the discreet Baldwin back patch.

*These retail for $225. These are NWOT.*

*CLAIMED!.*

*Size 36. Measurements:*

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 33 1/2
Rise: 11

**

**

*    ***


----------



## TweedyDon

*FANTASTIC Vintage 1930s/1940s Shooting Jacket by 10-X MFG. Co., Des Moines, Iowa.*


This is absolutely wonderful! dating from the late 1930s or early 1940s this wonderful shooting jacket was made by 10-X MFG. Co. in Des Moines, Iowa--at the time THE manufacturer of professional-grade shooting jackets.

Sold as "The Rifleman's Jacket" this is simply packed with features, the most noticeable of which are the very thick leather shooting pads on the shoulder and on both sleeves and the deliberate curve of the sleeves. The pads are *extremely* thick, and designed to provide both protection from recoil and to cushion the wearer in extended bouts of shooting. These are clearly designed for professional marksmen. The first clue to this is simply their thickness; these are not the soft, thin, quilted "shooting pads" that one often sees on contemporary shooting clothing; these are THICK, soft, pads of leather designed to absorb recoil with the minimum effect on the shooter's aim. The second clue is their location on the garment. The shoulder pad is unremarkable... But the sleeve pads will motivate a second or third look even from the casual observer. The pad on the right-hand sleeve is large, and designed to protect the elbow of a prone rifleman while at rest. The lower pad on the left-hand sleeve is designed for elbow protection; the upper wraps around the bicep, both to cushion while shooting and to provide cushioning while at rest no matter what one's preferred resting pose was while prone. All of the pads are in excellent condition, although they do bear some discoloration from use, as shown.

The second noticeable feature of this jacket is the "banana" curve of the sleeves. These are cut so that they follow the natural contours of the arms while cradling a longgun at rest, or holding it up to shoot, giving them a distinctively "banana"-like curve. Again, this is a jacket for professional marksmen!

This jacket has several other features that set it apart from other, less prestigious garments. It has--of course--an action back for ease of movement while shooting--but unlike many action back jackets this also has an interior elasticated strap that's designed to keep the jackets shape and prevent it from bellowing in field condition while the back is extended, no matter what the wind conditions. This jacket also has a full-length back game pouch, and a rear half-belt; it has two deep front pockets that are jetted for ease of access, and a flapped button-down small breast pocket for spare shells. It fastens with five oversized front buttons, all of which are present and still tightly attached.

This jacket is cut from Style 973 Sanfordized Army Cloth--a lightweight yet incredibly durable and sturdy cotton duck. It carries a set of lovely vintage labels on the interior testifying to its origins and the cloth used!

This jacket also features a V-collar, and the sleeve cuffs are hacking cuffs--angled to minimize interference with gun use. These features--and contemporary adverts--indicate that this jacket was intended to be worn as a final protective layer of clothing over one's sweater or warm topcoat. This accounts for the relative lack of protection that it would afford in the neck area, its lack of a lining, and the shortness of the sleeves--a deliberate feature designed to minimize the chance of this garment's cuffs layering awkwardly over those of the warm layer below.

I mentioned above that this jacket was a professional grade jacket... which is why many surviving examples are festooned with award patches from shooting competitions. While this adds to their interest as artifacts it also cuts down on their ease of wearability. This version, however, has no patches attached. It also has all of its original stitching tight and intact, and while it does have some surface dirt and some discoloration to the leatherwork commensurate with field use this is by no means objectionable, or in need of a clean. It is, after all, a professional grade working garment!

As such, this is in Very Good condition.,,, and a wonderfully classic and useful piece of Americana! As such, *this is a bargain at just $85, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged 44, this is closer to a contemporary 38. It measures:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (measured around the curve, so this is longer than they would be when worn)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 28


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Sueded Leather Chore jacket!*​

​This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from rich brown sueded leather that's considerably thicker and sturdier than most suede, this beautiful chore jacket features two flapped chest pockets with button fastening and two lower pocket for carrying things such as shotgun shells, your pocket knife (laid flat for safety), twine, and dog treats.

The jacket fastens with both oversize buttons and a lovely fluid YKK zipper; all the buttonholes are nice and tight, which indicates that they were used very sparingly, if at all. The jacket is lined so that it's comfortable when worn; the sleeves are also lined, making it very easy to slip on and off. the stitching throughout is excellent. The collar has been cut so that it opens stylishly when the top button isn't done up. The back features a classic shoulder yoke. It has two interior pockets, one of which is zippered for security.

There is no maker or country of origin, but from the cut I guess that it's either American made, or German. It's in absolutely excellent condition; it would not surprise me if this were unworn.

*Asking just $115, boxed, OR OFFER, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged a size L, this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Henry White of Ireland Tweed-Lined Country Vest*



​
Founded in 1929 (when it was known as Sty-lex) Henry White took the name of its founded in 1952, and has been trading as Henry White since. Focusing on traditional town and country clothing with an emphasis on classic Irish fabrics and patterns, Henry White is a rarity--a flourishing family-owned clothing business.

This lovely country vest is quintessentially Henry White. A classic country style, the shell is rain-resistant cotton is a classic drab olive with a lovely contrasting country check tweed lining; this has been quilted for warmth. The vest has a classic oversized corduroy collar for protection against wind, and fastens both with a beautifully fluid zipper and with snap studs. (The studs feature the White logo of a falling leaf.) The vest can be cinched tight at the waits with two side-adjusters.

This was, of course, Made in Ireland, and is in excellent condition. Perfect for layering under an oversized tweed or over an Aran sweater, and in excellent condition, this is a bargain at *just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest (armpit to armpit): 21 3/4
Length (top of collar to bottom at back): 29


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Corduroy Harrington Jacket*

​
The Harrington jacket is an iconic piece of men's clothing, and Brooks Brothers has produced a version of it that's perfect for Fall, Winter, and the cooler days of Spring. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cotton cord fabric in a classic dark navy blue, this is lined in Brooks Brothers' signature plaid. It has all of the features you'd expect of a Harrington jacket; knit cuffs, deep slash handwarmer pockets, interior pockets, and a classic scalloped yoke at the back. It has features a collar that can turn up against the wind, and that is secured with two classic "football" buttons.

This is in very Good/Excellent condition--it has a small mark on the lining by the hem, as shown--and *is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*PS*: The circles are light catching dust motes; they are not on the jacket. But if you believe that they are 'orbs" of "good spirits" infusing the jacket with luck and happiness I will be happy to charge $145!









*Tagged XL. Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 26 3/8
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length (BOC at back): 27


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Reproduction Depression-era Dickies khaki pants.*

*Produced by Dickies x Palmer.*

*Original retail: $140.*​

These pants are wonderful! Perfect recreations of the khaki pants that Dickies sold in the Depression years of the 1930s these are cut from hard-wearing yet comfortable Camberton military-grade cotton twill, first used by the U.S. Army in 1931. Like classic old-school denim Camberton twill is woven on narrow looms with selvage, using ring-spun, plied yarns--precisely the fabric that these pants would have been made from in the 1930s.

The cut and fit of these pants is also historically accurate. They are cut from patterns that were made from original 1930s pants housed in Dickies' archives; these patterns were produced by a tailor who apprenticed to tailors in the 1930s, and was taught just this type of cut. These pants are accordingly just like those of the 1930s; full cut, with plenty of room in the hip and seat--just as you need if you're a hardworking man in the Depression, hauling feedsacks. These pants have a five-button fly, a watch pocket, tunnel belt-loops, and boat sailcloth pockets. They are cuffed.

The tags are also period accurate, both those sewn to the pants and those that are attached to them for retail sale. (With the obvious exception of the price tag.... which announces these as a collaboration between Dickies and Palmer Archival Clothing.) And, of course, these trousers were made in the USA.

These trousers are new, unworn, with all tags attached. The original retail was $140--so how about *$49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?*

*Tagged 34/32, these measure:*

Waist: 17
Inseam: 32 3/4 (+1" additional material to let down)
Cuff: 1 1/2
Rise: 12 3/4


----------



## mikeh

Navy with Blue pinstripes, this thing is sweet. Tagged a 45 R, with 40 trousers. Tiny flaw near back pocket on pants, pictured.
$100 shipped CONUS
I'm happy to ship beyond that, but we'll need to talk about shipping costs.
I'm planning to list it on ebay, but would prefer to sell it here first, so shoot me a PM.
PTP 24+
SHD 20
BOC 31.5
W 22.5

Ins 29.5 (rise is a little under 12)
W 19.5



















PTP 24+
SHD 20
BOC 31.5
W 22.5

Ins 29.5 (rise is a little under 12)
W 19.5


----------



## mikeh

Lands End Harris Tweed, nice darker grey herringbone.
2 button darted, so not a perfect trad specimen. Just a nice jacket. Shoulders are lightly padded, but I'm not really sure how to measure that.
$45 shipped CONUS--ask about other locations.
Shoulders 20.5"
PTP 23.5"
Waist (just above top button) 21.75"
Bottom of collar down is 29















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TDWat

*Just in time for Christmas! *

*Smathers & Branson Hand-Stitched Needlepoint "Christmas Life" Belt*, Size 44
Width: 1.25 in.
*Price: SOLD* (Retail Price: $165)
Condition: Excellent (one step down from "Like New"). The only faults are some wear wrinkling on the inside leather near the buckle (pictured) and a shallow mark along the outside leather by the holes (pictured).

Measurements from inside edge of the buckle/beginning of leather to:
Smallest-size/first hole: 42 3/8 in.
Middle hole: 43 7/8 in.
Largest/last hole: 45 1/8 in.

There is enough extra leather that you (or your cobbler) could punch another hole to get the belt down to 41 1/4 in. or up to 46 1/8 in. There's room to go larger, but I think getting any closer to the end than 46 1/8 in. would start to look bad.

https://smathersandbranson.com/product/christmas-life-needlepoint-belt

(Above picture is from S&B website- it was hard to get a full-length picture of the belt on my phone, but the needlepoint images on the belt are exactly the same as this stock photo.)


----------



## WillBarrett

Make any reasonable offer on this one and I'll have it you by next weekend - all offers welcome!



WillBarrett said:


> *BUMP!*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

If anyone has a tan camel hair blazer around a 46, let me know. My sister in law is trying to find something for my brother, so he can stop borrowing mine.


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROP

Grey herringbone tweed two-piece sack suit -- ~42 long

I bought this a couple of years ago (don't remember if it was here or not) for myself with the intention of letting out the cuffs. Unfortunately, lengthening would leave a wear mark. After sitting in my closet since I purchased it, I'm offering it up here. It is in beautiful condition, a nice thick fabric with no evident issues. A true grail item. Specs:

Jacket: 3/2 roll, half lined, 2-button cuffs.
18" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25 1/4" sleeves
31 1/2" length from bottom of collar

Pants: Flat front, plain hem.
17 1/2" across
32" inseam

Asking $150 > $130 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROP

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues in brown - Size 13C
Asking $85 > $75 > $65 or offer shipped


[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

This is beautiful... and, yes, bought here (from me!)



ArtVandalay said:


> DROP
> 
> Grey herringbone tweed two-piece sack suit -- ~42 long
> 
> I bought this a couple of years ago (don't remember if it was here or not) for myself with the intention of letting out the cuffs. Unfortunately, lengthening would leave a wear mark. After sitting in my closet since I purchased it, I'm offering it up here. It is in beautiful condition, a nice thick fabric with no evident issues. A true grail item. Specs:
> 
> Jacket: 3/2 roll, half lined, 2-button cuffs.
> 18" shoulders
> 22" pit to pit
> 25 1/4" sleeves
> 31 1/2" length from bottom of collar
> 
> Pants: Flat front, plain hem.
> 17 1/2" across
> 32" inseam
> 
> Asking $150 > $130 shipped


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm shocked that this beautiful Harris Tweed jacket is still available! Details in the quoted section, below, and *OFFERS STILL VERY WELCOME!*





TweedyDon said:


> *TWEEDFEST 2017! *
> 
> *I have DOZENS of wonderful classic jackets to pass along, in all sizes from 34 to 54, including several GRAIL items.... This is just the start!*​
> As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA; *international inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!
> 
> Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*
> 
> *Please PM with interest and offers!*
> 
> *1) GORGEOUS Faconnable 3/2 sack Guncheck. Made in Italy!*
> 
> The most immediately noticeable aspect of this jacket is the cloth that it is cut from--an absolutely beautiful guncheck pattern with an autumnal brown base accented with subtle vertical striping in dark forest green and bark brown, overlaid with a complementary overcheck in bracken and chestnut. The quality of the wool cloth does full justice to the perfectly autumnal patterning and colourway, having a lovely soft hand and a wonderful drape.
> 
> The cut of the jacket is also excellent--as you'd expect from an Italian-made Faconnable! Cut as a 3/2 sack with a liquid lapel roll, this jacket features a fully functional throat latch and twin vents. It also boasts light leather elbow patches in olive green. The sleeves are accented with four cuff buttons. The jacket is fully lined and half-canvassed and is sin absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Tagged "ML" ("Medium Long") this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve:25 7/8 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder:;19
> Length: 32 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) BEAUTIFUL Broken Bone Herringbone Harris Tweed Jacket With Autumnal Windowpane Overchecking!*
> 
> This is absolutely wonderful! Windowpane Harris Tweeds are very rare, and this one is a beauty. Made in the USA, this is cut from a wonderful "broken bone" herringbone Harris Tweed (a pattern where the vertical stripes alternate between bands of herringbone and bands of birdseye weave) in a very pleasing light green and tan, overlaid with a gorgeously autumnal windowpane overcheck in russet bracken, sky-blue, and berry red.
> 
> This is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with a single center vent with four button cuffs. It is fully lined.
> 
> It's in excellent condition, with two minor flaws; one of the cuff buttons is missing, and there is a very small rub on the leading edge of the interior pocket. (The cuff button could be fixed easily by converting the cuffs to three button cuffs, and I can have this done before shipping, if requested.) Given this, it's a bargain at just *$45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Tagged 43, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 26
> Shoulder: 20 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

Two beautiful jackets still available--full details in the quoted section!

*3) RARE SMALLER SIZE! BEAUTIFUL Misty-heather Harris Tweed jacket. MADE IN ENGLAND*



*4) GORGEOUS Polo Blue Label Lambswool Tweed by Corneliani!*







TweedyDon said:


> *3) RARE SMALLER SIZE! BEAUTIFUL Misty-heather Harris Tweed jacket. MADE IN ENGLAND*
> 
> This jacket is wonderful! Cut from a subtle and beautiful Harris Tweed in a heathery misty-grey with fleckings of cream and peat this lovely jacket is cut is cut as a classic two-button jacket with a single centre vent. It is subtly darted, and has two button cuffs--all of the buttons are traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked buttons in burnished chestnut. The jacket is fully lined, half-canvassed, and Made in England.
> 
> It is in excellent condition, and given both the beauty of the cloth and the rareness of Harris tweeds in this size it's a bargain at just *$49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 18 1/2
> Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 17 1/8
> Length: 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) GORGEOUS Polo Blue Label Lambswool Tweed by Corneliani!*
> 
> *MADE IN ITALY*
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous! Made for Polo's Blue Label by Corneliani this British-inspired jacket is cut as a traditional three-button hacking jacket with a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features two lower flapped patch pockets on the front, with lapped seams surrounding both the patches and the pocket flaps. It also features two dark chestnut leather elbow patches which are the perfect complement to the golden-brown broken-bone herringbone and barleycorn tweed, which is accented with a subtle windowpane overcheck in forest green and bracken.
> 
> The cloth is lambswool, giving the jacket an extraordinarily soft hand and a wonderful drape. It has four button cuffs, is fully lined and half-canvassed, and is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Tagged L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two more lovely jackets still available--OFFERS WELCOME! Details in the quoted section.*

*5) VINTAGE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack Jacket in RARE smaller size!*



*6) CLASSIC GREY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED.

*



TweedyDon said:


> *5) VINTAGE Harris Tweed 3/2 sack Jacket in RARE smaller size!*
> 
> This jacket is wonderful! The cloth that it is cut from is a classic 1960s-style Harris Tweed; a "broken bone" pattern in traditional grey and cream herringbone interspersed with vertical stripes in birdseye in the same colouring, this features bold vertical overlay striping in bracken and Royal blue. This is a wonderful Harris patterning and colourway that is now very rarely seen.
> 
> The jacket is cut as a traditional 3/2 sack with a very high lapel roll. The buttons are also lovely, and original to the jacket, being dark cream with black marbling. It has very natural shoulders. The jacket is half-lined, half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It was, of course, Union-made in the USA.
> 
> It does have some wear to the leading edge of the interior pocket, and so this is in Very Good condition. *It's thus a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 19 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 16 1/8
> Length: 29 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) CLASSIC GREY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED.*
> 
> A grey and white herringbone Harris tweed jacket is a classic wardrobe staple--so if this is your size, grab it! Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with a single vent, this is fully lined and features metal-shanked chestnut buttons. The wteed is beautiful; a classic grey herringbone flecked through with forest green and berry red.
> 
> This jacket is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at *just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Tagged 40R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/4
> Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Two more lovely jackets are still available--details in the quoted section, below! ALL OFFERS VERY WELCOME!

7) Britches of Georgetown Chocolate Brown Cord Jacket.*


*
8) DARK CHARCOAL GREY HERRINGBONE Harris Tweed*





TweedyDon said:


> *7) Britches of Georgetown Chocolate Brown Cord Jacket.*
> 
> Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crowd who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.
> 
> This chocolate brown cord jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares! Cut as a 3/2 sack jacket, this features the rare and ever-desirable three patch pockets on the front, two button cuffs with faux-buttonholes, and military cuffs (a decorative back parallel to the hem). It is fully lined, and unvented. It is in absolutely excellent condition--and would be perfect with a tattersall shirt or a thin cashmere sweater in neutral tones!
> 
> *Asking just $40, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Size S. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 31 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) DARK CHARCOAL GREY HERRINGBONE Harris Tweed*
> 
> Marking a change from the classic grey and cream herringbone, this is a considerably rarer dark charcoal herringbone Harris tweed, whose possible severity is quickly offset by the playful flecking of forest green, pumpkin, and berry red that occur throughout.
> 
> This is cut as a standard two button jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are blonde-brown to offset the dark tweed, and are the traditional metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect for Harris.
> 
> This is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Tagged 42L. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 7/8
> Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*More lovely Harris tweed jackets--OFFERS WELCOME, and details available in the quoted section!*

*9) CLASSICALLY IVY! A Harris Tweed 3/2 Jacket*



*10) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed jacket in Shepard's Check.*





TweedyDon said:


> *9) CLASSICALLY IVY! A Harris Tweed 3/2 Jacket*
> 
> In 1964, Cliff Allen, of Cliff Allen menswear located in the bucolic college town of Amherst, Mass. (formerly home to Robert Frost and Emily Dickinson) demanded that he received back the $50 that he had paid for an advert in a local magazine as a typo. proudly announced that he sold "shits" rather than shirts. The publisher eventually convinced him that the $50 he had paid was a bargain, as the "improved" ad was far more of an attention-grabber than the original!
> 
> That was likely the only time that Cliff Allen deviated from convention... and for the lucky new owner of this jacket that's a good thing, for it meant that all of his wares--including this jacket--were wonderfully trad..
> 
> Cut as a 3/2 jacket--although not a 3/2 sack as this has subtle darts--this has a lovely high and fluid lapel roll. Cut from a classic brown and cream herringbone Harris tweed, this is half-lined, has a single center vent, is half-canvassed, and was, of course, Union made in the USA. It has wonderfully natural shoulders.
> 
> It is in Very Good/Excellent condition (it has small rub on the leading edge of one inside pocket) and is a bargain at just $39, or offer.
> 
> *Tagged (vintage) 42L, this measures closer to a modern 38/(slim)40:*
> 
> Chest: 20 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) WONDERFUL Harris Tweed jacket in Shepard's Check.*
> 
> Shephard's check is one of my favourite tweed patterns, and this is a lovely example, with the Harris Tweed base checks being olive drab and forest green, with a lovely russet bracken overcheck.
> 
> This jacket is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in Bemberg. It has a single vent and four button cuffs. It is in excellent condition.
> 
> *It was made in the USA. Asking just $39, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged 42R. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Two more lovely jackets--OFFERS WELCOME, full details in the quoted section!*

*11) Wolfhound of Nantucket Island Autumnal Glen Plaid Tweed jacket, with functional throat latch and elbow patches!*



12) *Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack jacket in shepherd's check.*





TweedyDon said:


> *11) Wolfhound of Nantucket Island Autumnal Glen Plaid Tweed jacket, with functional throat latch and elbow patches!*
> 
> Purveyors of classic Trad clothing, Wolfhound clothing tends towards the expensive and classic--and this jacket originally exemplified both! Cut from a lovely mid-weight tweed in a wonderfully autumnal Glen Plaid in shades of dark greens, blacks, and browns, with a deep russet overcheck, this lovely jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It features a fully functional throat latch and matching elbow patches, as well as four button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA.
> 
> It's in excellent condition, *and a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 32 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12) ABSOLUTELY CLASSIC!*
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack jacket in shepherd's check.*
> 
> "Feathertweed is for the man who wants to enjoy the rich texture and good looks of a tweed sport coat most months of the year. Exclusively woven in Scotland, this unique wool was developed by us to be comfortable in Fall and Winter&#8230;yet lightweight enough to wear into Spring."
> 
> --Brooks Brothers catalog, Fall 1986.
> 
> Of course, "Feathertweed" was offered by Brooks Brothers prior to 1986... But even in 1986 it was, as here, a staple of their (old, good) "346" line. The tweed that this jacket is cut from is lovely! A beautiful subdued shepheard's check in slate and twilight greys with blue-green overchecking, this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features two lower patch flapped pockets. It has very natural shoulders. It is single vented, and Made in the USA. It is in very Good/Excellent condition--and this is only because I am cautious in rating older pieces!
> 
> *Asking just $60, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged 44L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 1/4
> Length: 31 1/2


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*
Brooks Brothers Clark Fit Madras Trousers 34/34 New, never worn. $20

















*SOLD* 
LL Bean Ragwool Sweater Size M, Color Natural, Never Worn $20
P2p 22.5"
Sleeve 33"
Length 25"


----------



## CMDC

All of these flannels are sized virtually identically, as is their cut. They are cut trim--I've included the leg opening at the hem. All are in like new condition. Discounts will be given for multiple purchases.

All are flat front and uncuffed.

$38 conus each

Epaulet--Made in USA (by Southwick I believe)
Rich dark blue flannel
32 x 32 w/8 inch opening at hem







Epaulet--Made in USA (by Southwick I believe)
Melange of grey, purple, and brown
32 x 32 w/8 inch opening at hem








Incotex
Charcoal
32 x 32 w/8.5 inch opening at hem





Canali
Navy blue
32 x 32 w/7.5 inch opening at hem





Zegna
Charcoal
32 x 31 w/8 inch opening at hem


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROP...

Grey herringbone tweed two-piece sack suit -- ~42 long

I bought this a couple of years ago (don't remember if it was here or not) for myself with the intention of letting out the cuffs. Unfortunately, lengthening would leave a wear mark. After sitting in my closet since I purchased it, I'm offering it up here. It is in beautiful condition, a nice thick fabric with no evident issues. A true grail item. Specs:

Jacket: 3/2 roll, half lined, 2-button cuffs.
18" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25 1/4" sleeves
31 1/2" length from bottom of collar

Pants: Flat front, plain hem.
17 1/2" across
32" inseam

Asking $150 > $120 shipped


----------



## ArtVandalay

DROP...

Allen Edmonds Park Avenues in brown - Size 13C
Asking $85 > $60 or offer shipped


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOTS of classic overcoats and topcoats coming tomorrow! 

(Previews available at my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!)*


----------



## WillBarrett

Regarding the triple patch BB blazer listed above - I'm taking any and all offers. There's some minor damage and 43 ML is a weird size, but I'm open to anything and I'm looking to clear out the space asap.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Make me an offer.

*TURNBULL & ASSER PLEATED TUXEDO 
100% cotton, made in England
Tagged size 15*

*SMALL TRAD ALERT*

The holiday formal parties are approaching. Attend in high style wearing this exceptional shirt.

Features four mother of peal buttons and accommodates three dress studs. French cuffs. Standard (non-spread) that accommodates two stays. The pleated front adds a touch of elegance.

In excellent, clean condition with no stains, fraying or holes. There is a 1" pen mark on the upper right sleeve. But no one will ever see this, since (as you know) a gentleman never removes his dinner jacket at an event.

Measures 20" pit to pit, 31.5" sleeve, 15" .

A comparable tuxedo will set you back about $395 from T&A. You'll fork over about $135 to Brooks Brothers for a like this (albeit made in China). Save the bulk of your funds for dinner jacket alterations, matching bow tie/cummerbund and shoes. *The asking price for this one is just $30 CONUS. *


----------



## 127.72 MHz

TweedyDon said:


> *LOTS of classic overcoats and topcoats coming tomorrow!
> 
> (Previews available at my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!)*


Okay Tweedy, I can feel you posting another British Warm, (like I've purchased from you in the past.) or perhaps a 46R Polo Coat,....Or even a raglan sleeve tweed long coat.


----------



## TweedyDon

127.72 MHz said:


> Okay Tweedy, I can feel you posting a another British Warm, (like I've purchased from you in the past.) or perhaps a 46R Polo Coat,....Or even a raglan sleeve tweed long coat.


You might be in luck! A British Warm is on its way, as is a Polo coat, and several tweed coats! But I'm not sure that any are 46....


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC VINTAGE (AND RECENT) OVERCOATS AND TOPCOATS!*​
I have several classic vintage (and recent!) overcoats and topcoats to pass on today--including cashmeres, tweeds, and West of England cloth, from makers such as Paul Stuart, Hickey Freeman, and Dunn & Co..

Plus, as a rare treat I have a WONDERFUL pair of vintage Scotch Mist overcoats that were formerly the property of Peter Van Heide, the heir to the Gummi bear fortune!

As always, *I OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING IN THE USA*; International shipping is welcome, at reduced cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*1) GORGEOUS Pure Cashmere Overcoat.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Although judging by the Union label in the interior pocket this is a relatively recent overcoat the quality of the cashmere from which it is cut harks back to when cashmere was a seriously luxurious fabric, rather than the rather thin stuff that is so common in mall stores today. It's thick, and luxurious, without being heavy--precisely the qualities that you want in cashmere, and that won it it well-deserved reputation as a luxury fabric.

Just as the cashmere harks back to old-school cashmere fabric so too does the classic cut of this coat; if you didn't know that this was a recent issue this could easily have passed for a garment made anytime since 1940. (This appearance is aided by the wonderfully vintage-inspired interior back label!) The coat is single-breasted with a three button closure, has two front flap pockets, two button cuffs in proper Ivy style, and a single centre vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. The two flapped front pockets are lined in sturdy cotton duck; the right-hand pocket features an interior ticket pocket, as is standard on good quality American overcoats.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

This measures around a 38 to a 40 R or S.

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 42


----------



## TweedyDon

*2) STUNNING Classic Paul Stuart Topcoat in Herringbone Tweed!*

A wonderfully Anglophilic coat, this is reminiscent of the long tweed overcoats that were popular among the British landed gentry in the 1930s and 1940s, and that can still be seen in the more expensive parts of the English countryside today.

Made for Paul Stuart (a company founded in 1938, that still describes itself as "haberdasher", and has the prices to match!) this beautiful tweed coat is a far cry from the rather shapeless tweed coats that are more common on the secondary market. Cut from a mid-weight wool cloth in a classic broad herringbone in cream and black, this lovely coat has a very slim and elegant silhouette, reminiscent of English "Country Life" line-drawn fashion illustrations before the War. The label is cut so that it is elegantly fluid, adding to its appeal. It also has a concealed placket.

It features two deep flapped lower pockets on the front lined in sturdy cotton duck; it also features a fully functional flapped ticket pocket that is also lined in duck. It has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It also features an interior closure flap 3/4 of the way down the coat.

It is fully lined, and fully canvassed. It features a deep interior breast pocket on the right hand side, and a deep interior map pocket on the left hand side. Apart from a small rip in the interior lining at a crease in the shoulder this coat and a small snag rip on the lower part of the lining (both shown) is in excellent condition.

It was Union made in Canada.

The closest coat available from Paul Stuart today currently retails for $3,995, and is a blend of 84% wool, 8% polyester, 4% silk, 4% linen rather than being pure tweed. That's a very silly price.

This coat is thus an absolute bargain at just $145, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 40 Tall, this measures:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 44 1/2







       

*3) LOVELY Vintage Hand-Finished Cashmere Topcoat from Jackson & Moyer!*

Founded in the 1920s on Chestnut Street in Philadelphia Jackson & Moyer was one of the great East Coast department stores. Housed in a wonderful Art Deco building, it specialized in beautifully classic clothing--such as this wonderful cashmere topcoat from Breton House Clothes.

Dating from the 1960s--with the appropriate Union label included!--this wonderful cashmere topcoat shows no sign of wear at all; it was likely worn very sparingly, and carefully looked after when not in use. As you'd expect from vintage cashmere the fabric of this coat is VERY soft and luxurious--a far cry from most contemporary cashmere coats. It is cut as a classic single-breasted coat with a three button front; as you'd expect from a 1960s coat the lapel curves so that it presents as a 3/2 front.

The coat is undarted, and features two deep flapped front pockets that are lined with cotton duck. The placket, lapels, and pockets all feature hand-done pick stitching; the collar is also hand-finished. The shoulders are very natural and unstructured, and the sleeves feature two-button cuffs as you'd expect from an Ivy Style coat. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA, and (apart from some minor rumpling at the hem from storage, that will be cured by its first dry clean or steam) it is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $85, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*'Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) Hickey-Freeman "Glen Spray" Tweed Topcoat*

In 1899 Jacob Freeman and Jeremiah Hickey raised $40,000 to open a tailoring business in Rochester, New York. Their first plant opened in 1912, with the motto "Keep the Quality Up"--a motto that Hickey-Freeman had gilded onto their main entrance-way to remind everyone of their primary aim.

Unlike many Victorian clothing enterprises with a focus on quality Hickey-Freeman is still going strong today--and is still maintaining their focus on very high quality classic garments.

As well as being known for its classic high-quality American clothing Hickey-Freeman is also known for several iconic garments. Perhaps the best known of these is the Flight Coat--a topcoat cut from gabardine with set-in sleeves that was marketed to business travellers in the 1960s, when being part of the "Jet Set" was something to aspire to. Another of the H-F classic items was its line of "Glen Spray" tweed topcoats--such as this beautiful item.

Hickey-Freeman established the "Glen Spray" line of topcoats in 1923, to capitalize on the Anglophilia and wealth of the Roaring '20s--as well as the need of the men (for then they were all men...) of the Ivy League to have suitable Fall and Winter coats that were both stylish and practical.

As the name suggests this line of coats were cut from Scottish tweeds and were intended to be water resistant, able to hold their own in light showers of the sort that H-F's clientele fondly believed to be typical of the Scottish Highlands. This coat is a wonderful original example.

Likely dating from the late 1960s this carries the classic (and highly detailed!) "Glen Spray" label, set into the center back shoulders. Cut--as was traditional--from Scottish tweed that was then treated to be showerproof, this is a classic black and dark bark brown small herringbone pattern with a colourway that is rarely seen after the 1960s. The coat is a single-breasted coat with offset buttoning so that the front forms a natural windflap. It is half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single center vent. It has the traditional two buttons cuffs of an Ivy Style garment and has lovely narrow mid-century lapels. The interior features two pockets--one set into the seam and accessed vertically, one a more common deep interior pocket with a horizontal opening.

This coat was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition, except for some minor age discoloration to the main label.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 43 1/2







   

*5) The English Shop of Princeton.*

*Classic 6/2 double-breasted overcoat in miniature herringbone tweed!*

Founded in 1951 (and closed in 1996) by Eric P. Mihan and originally located at 5 Palmer Square, The English Shop was one of what is now considered the Big Five Princeton clothiers; the others being Langrock, Harry Ballot, Landau, and the Princeton Clothing Co.. Adverts from the 1950s and 1960s proudly proclaim that it carries Harris Tweed jackets, flannel blazers, and worsted suits, the majority of which were cut in the distinctive Ivy League 3/2 sack style.

This double-breasted coat is a lovely example of their wares. Cut from a beautifully versatile miniature herringbone cloth in charcoal grey this features a classic 6/2 front (six buttons in front, with two used to close the coat) and--as is proper for double-breasted coats--peak lapels. It is darted--again, proper for double-breasted coats to ensure an elegant silhouette--and has two deep flapped front pockets which are lined in cotton duck. It features four-button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The interior features two horizontal breast pockets and a deep side map pocket.

Union made in Canada--likely in the Anglophilia late 1980s--this is in absolutely excellent condition. *It's a bargain at just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 48


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) United States Navy Bridge Coat*

This is wonderful! Made by David Clothing Co. of Brockton, Mass. for the United States Navy this wonderful officer's Bridge Coat conforms to all USN specifications.

It is cut from a dense and robust woolen cloth in regulation dark navy, and is--of course--double-breasted, the better to keep out the elements on the bridge or on parade. It features two rows of four USN buttons, together with two USN buttons located under the downturned oversized collar. (The original regulation buttons can readily be exchanged for non-naval buttons should you so prefer.) The collar is deliberately oversized so that it can be readily turned up to keep out wind and spray while on duty in harsh conditions. Naturally, the collar is also cut to add elegance and verve to the coat when turned down!

To complement the classic elegance of the collar the coat is cut with a slight flair so that it sways while in movement, providing significant panache--it's no surprise that a lot of iconic civilian clothing is cut on the model of military garb. The coat has two slash handwarmer pockets that allow access to the jacket beneath the coat--not that you would EVER use these as a naval officer!--as well as a vertical on-seam interior pocket. The back has a half-belt with fully functional buttons; it also has a single center vent with a hook vent.

This coat also has something never seen in civilian models--an on-seam side entry, which can be closed on the interior by a button down flap. This is for the entry of the lanyard securing your sword during dress parade. It also features an internal fabric latch for securing the coat.

This coat is half lined, and in absolutely excellent condition.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 38S. Measurements:*

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 40 (bottom of oversized collar)
43 1/3 (top of oversized collar)







     

*7) BREED RESCUE! Polo-esque coat. JUST $25!*

Taking a cue from rescue programs that focus on rescuing dogs and cats of certain breeds, I'll occasionally post clothing that has some flaws, but which is sufficiently iconic or unusual that it's worth saving despite them.

The first garment to be rescued in this way is this lovely Polo-coat inspired topcoat from Hart, Shaffner and Marx's "Gold Trumpeter" line.

A beautiful, classic coat in camel-coloured wool with a lovely hand and drape, this features two large, deep, flapped patch pockets on the front, a three button front with an insouciant lapel roll bringing it to a classic 3/2 lapel, and fixed turn-back cuffs accented with buttons. This is beautifully constructed; it features lapped seams down the sleeves and across the shoulders and a single hook vent. It is fully lined, and was, of course, made in the USA.

Inspired by the classic American Polo coat, this would be perfect for informal evening wear and country wear at the weekends!

It is, however, a "breed rescue" garment, and, unfortunately, it does have some mothing throughout. This is no longer active--and a dry clean would ensure this--and it hasn't affected the coat in any blatant way, so this is still a perfectly seviceable causal weekend item. (And, in any case, coats such as this were frequently work in a very disheveled state by the WASPs who initiated their use and the British upper classes who adopted them!) *Given this, however, this lovely coat is just $25, boxed and shipped in the USA!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 19
Length: 47 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*8) MADE IN ENGLAND! Charcoal Grey "British Warm" Overcoat.*

The "British Warm" was made famous through its adoption by British Army officers in the First World War; this fame was then solidified by Winston Churchill's frequent use of this garment during the Second World War. It was subsequently widely adopted by serving and former British officers, including many members of the Royal family. (A rather young Prince Charles is shown here wearing his!)

The term "British Warm" was originally coined by the Crombie as a tradename for its coats cut for Army officers; it later became adopted as the generic name for this style of coat, simply as it was accurate--these coats are British, and warm!

British warm coats--like this one--are double-breasted and feature peak lapels; a measure of formality that has led them to be the only official overcoat of the British Army today. This particular example was (of course!) Made in England for the traditional store Wallach's. It is cut from lovely warm and soft merino wool, and features--as it shown--two deep flapped pockets on the front and a 6/2 front button configuration. It also has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are traditional leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. The coat features the traditional epaulettes, true to its military heritage. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and has a single center vent.

While it is a 6/2 coat, this only ever featured five buttons on the front; there is no missing button!

*It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $79, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 42 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*9) Peter Van B. Heide's (heir to the Gummi Bear Fortune!) Tartan Lined "Scotch Mist" Overcoat from Rogers Peet!*

*Provenance: *

*Straight out of central casting...*

If you wanted a stereotype of the sort of person who would have worn classic Ivy Style clothing (Harris tweeds, Scottish shetlands, tweed overcoats...) during the Golden Age of Ivy Style you couldn't do better than Peter van Heide.

Heir to the Heide Candy Company fortune--founded in 1959 by his grandfather, Henry Heide, whose New York Times obituary noted that he was known as "the dean of American candy manufacturing", and known mainly for producing Gummi bears!--Peter was a graduate of the University of Pennsylvania, and then became the Executive Vice President of the Heide company. (Located at Jujyfruit Lane!) His wife was active in the Junior League of Princeton, and they enjoyed training therapy dogs on their private New Jersey estate after retirement.

True to his heritage Peter took dressing seriously, but not too seriously, and invested in timeless, classic clothing--most of which he kept on hangers that he had made with his name and address, so that he could distinguish his hangers from those of the hotel when travelling.

I'm very pleased to offer two of Peter's coats--both classic charcoal herringbone overcoats; one with a heavy tartan lining for colder days, and one without!

The pictures below are of Peter's New Jersey estate, which he strolled with his dogs, wearing the coats that are available here.

*Description:*

This coat is spectacular--not the least because it is simply packed with the history of American enterprise! Peter Heide was the heir to the Henry Heide Company candy fortune, and, as befits the third generation of an American manufacturing dynasty that produced household name goods (including Gummi Bears!) he dressed in classic Ivy Style. This lovely coat is a testament to Peter's exemplary good taste--starting with the fact that it was originally purchased at Rogers Peet.

Founded in 1874, Rogers Peet sold classic clothing to its upscale clientele. But it wasn't content with being a standard, conservative store, and introduced several innovations into American retailing--including attaching labels to garments showing their fabric composition, attaching price tags to eliminate haggling, and offering a no-questions asked money back guarantee. The ease of purchase and transparency that these innovations provided to Peet's clientele solidified its reputation as one of the "better things" in life--"respectable, conservative, and clean", as the song "Marry the Man Today" described the store in the 1950 musical *Guys and Dolls*. It ceased to be an independent store in 1962, when it was purchased by Cluett, Peabody, & Co., the makers of Arrow shirts.

This overcoat shows just why Peter Van Heide chose to purchase from Rogers Peet. Cut from dark charcoal grey mid-heavyweight Scottish herringbone tweed this is a classic mid-century overcoat with a single-breasted front with a three button closure and wonderfully narrow lapels, designed for style rather than fashion. It has a single hook vent at the rear, and the sleeves have two button cuffs. Itstwo deep front pockets are lined in duck.

The coat is half-lined in duck-backed bemberg; the sleeves are also lined in this material. In addition to this the coat is also fully lined in authentic MacArthur tartan, which is likely kilt-quality wool. The coat carries the full complement of labels; the wonderful vintage interior shoulder label identifies it as a "Scotch Mist" showerproof coat, and it carries both interior lining and inside pocket Rogers Peet labels.

This coat was Union made in the USA. It dates from early 1962; the Union label inside it was in use from 1962, and the interior Rogers Peet label predates the 1962 takeover.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition--not surprisingly, as it was stored in a cedar closet.

*Asking $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA!*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 42 1/2







     

Peter's estate:


----------



## TweedyDon

*10) Peter Van B. Heide's "Fall and Spring" Scottish Herringbone Tweed Overcoat.*

Like its brother, this coat is packed with the history of American enterprise! Formerly the property of Peter Heide, the heir to the Heide candy fortune, this was purchased from the upscale store Rogers Peet by Peter early in 1962.

Cut from a lighter charcoal grey mid-weight Scottish herringbone tweed this is a classic mid-century overcoat with a single-breasted front with a three button closure. It also has wonderfully narrow lapels, designed for style rather than fashion. It has a single hook vent at the rear, and the sleeves have four button cuffs. Its two deep front pockets are lined in duck.

The coat is fully lined, and fully canvassed, and features a rear center vent. It has a deep vertical interior pocket and an on-seam horizontal interior pocket, also.

The coat carries the full complement of labels; the wonderful vintage interior shoulder label identifies it as a "Scotch Mist" showerproof coat, and it carries both interior lining and inside pocket Rogers Peet labels.

This coat was Union made in the USA. It dates from early 1962; the Union label inside it was in use from 1962, and the interior Rogers Peet label predates the 1962 takeover.

At some point Peter wore this coat to a trade convention, and then absent mindedly attached his name label to the interior of the coat--where it stuck! This could readily be removed with careful application of heat from a hairdryer, but this is likely to leave a mark on the lining. It also has some minor age foxing to the lining at the hem. Of course, this won't be seen when worn, but because of this this coat is in Very Good condition.

*Asking $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA!*

*Tagged 41. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 
Length: 40 1/4











     

*11) STUNNING Paul Stuart Double-Breasted Overcoat with Peak Lapels.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Union made in Canada for Paul Stuart, this beautiful, flowing overcoat is made from mid-weight birdseye olive twill tweed.

Cut as a double-breasted overcoat this has a classic 6/2 front button configuration. It is subtly darted to give it an exceptionally elegant silhouette, and has wonderful peak lapels, as befits a double-breasted coat. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has three button cuffs and wonderfully natural shoulders. It features a deep interior breast pocket and a wide, deep, interior map pocket. It has a single center vent, and its original chain metal locker loop.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

The original retail on this garment was likely in excess of $2,500--which, frankly, is simply silly. *This is MUCH better priced at just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!*

*Tagged 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 48


----------



## TweedyDon

*12) OLD-SCHOOL Jos A. Banks Tweed Herringbone topcoat*

NOT from the current iteration of Jos. A. Banks, this coat was made in the USA for the old-style Banks, whose red labels mark its clothing as comparable to that of Brooks Brothers.

Cut from a miniature grey herringbone tweed cloth, this lovely coat is slightly more formal than the typical topcoat, as shown both by the fineness of the herringbone weave and the fact that unlike most single-breasted coats this has a concealed placket. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has cuffless buttons and a deep interior breast pocket.

Union made in the USA. Apart from some minor age foxing in the lining at the hem, as shown, this is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 43 1/2







   

*13) VINTAGE CASHMERE OVERCOAT!*

Dating from between 1949 to 1961--likely late 1950s--this lovely vintage overcoat is cut from wonderfully thick and luxuriously soft cashmere. The tailoring does full justice to the cloth. Although this is cut as a standard mid-century single-breasted overcoat it is packed with additional details. Most obviously, it has two lower patch pockets on the front, both of which are flapped and surrounded by lapped seams. This also features lapped seams down the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the center back. It also has a single hook vent and features turn-back cuffs with ornamental buttons.

It is fully lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

It does need a dry clean to freshen it up; it also has some fraying and snags in the lining at the hem. Because of this this is in Good/Very Good condition only, *and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 39 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*14) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*

This is lovely! Although this lacks any identifying labels, this coat was clearly Made in the USA sometime in the 1960s; it has a classic 1950s/1960s cut, with wonderfully high, narrow lapels and a sleek silhouette. The colouring of the tweed is also classically late 1950s 1960s, being a herringbone in dark brown and black; the sort of muted color combination that was typical of the mid-century.

This coat has a classic three button front with a concealed placket to ensure a sleek silhouette. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The two slash front pockets can either be used to reach through the coat to your jacket pocket, or else used as deep pockets in their own right.

This coat has no damage of any sort, but I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, *it's a steal at just $49, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 39





 



*15) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Tweed topcoat in West of England cloth*

Dunn & Co. of England are among the stalwart makers of tweed clothing; their heyday was in the 1950s and 1960s, when their heavyweight tweed offerings became justly recognized as reprsenting superb value for money as well as evincing a particular form of British country style. So well known were they for their tweeds that no American academic visiting England could return without having bought at least one Dunn tweed jacket or coat!

This classic topcoat shows why Dunn were so well known. Dating from the 1960s judging by the classic vibrant 1960s lining and the muter earth tones of the tweed itself, this wonderful coat is cut from extremely hard-wearing and classic West of England tweed. The colourway and patterning f the tweed is wonderful, being a classic shepherd's check in tones of moss, light tan, and golden bracken.

It also has a lovely vintage Dunn & Co label, noting that they cater to clients in both London *and "the provinces"!









The coat features raglan sleeves for ease of movement, a three button front closure, and deep slash handwarmer pockets. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. As is often the case with British coats it eschews buttons on the cuffs as unnecessary; it has a single centre vent. The lining is wonderfully 1960s... But, alas, it has multiple frays. These should be patched, but this would be an easy and cheap job. (Or you could have the lining replaced, but why would you want to lose it?) Given this, this coat is in very Good condition only--the tweed itself is in excellent condition--and *so this is just $45, or offer.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 35 1/2 (+2 1/4) (Measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 41


----------



## TweedyDon

*16) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat*

This is wonderful! Cut from classic grey herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat by Paul Stuart is double breasted with peak lapels. It has four button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a chain handtag, that is intact, and a single centre vent. It also features a very deep interior game pocket--oddly, for a coat of this degree of formality--as well as the more usual interior pockets for your wallet. This coat was Made in Canada.

It does have some fraying at the bottom of the lining, as shown; it has also had a small repair done to the lining to reinforce the area where the interior button is located. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, *and so it is a bargain at just $50, or offer.*

*Tagged a 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/)
Shoulder: 18
Length; 45 1/2





     

*17) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*

This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...), this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor mars, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

*Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condtion, and so it a bargain at just $45, or offer!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46


----------



## safetyfast

First are some HS Trask boots in an Indy style. I wore these maybe 1/2 dozen times. Very comfy with vibram soles but don't make into my rotation enough to justify closet space. Size 9 M. $75 shipped CONUS. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safetyfast

ext are Allen Edmonds 9 1/2 C Bergland
Natural rubber soles that have lots of life left. Leather in great shape. $60 CONUS























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.72 MHz

TweedyDon's usual uber-classic offerings at remarkably affordable prices.

Bravo Tweedy!


----------



## safetyfast

Finally, Size 9 m Cole Haan pinch penny in burgundy. $25 CONUS























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safetyfast

Trasks are sold. AE and Cole Haan still available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Some very nice items today. All of these are on excellent to like new condition and a few, as noted, appear unworn

Samuelsohn sport coat from Wm Fox of DC
Made in Canada
2 button, darted, and side vents

Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19
Length BOC 31
Sleeve 24.5

$50 conus







Samuelsohn brown sport coat from Wm Fox of DC
Made in Canada
2 button, darted, and side vents
Unflapped patch hip pockets

Pit to pit 22
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$50 conus







Made in Scotland lambswool cardigan sweaters from William Locke of Hawick
Unworn condition
Both measure:
Pit to pit 21
Length 28
Sleeve 34

$28 conus each or both for $50





Bills wide wale khaki corduroys
Appear to be unworn
M1
34 waist, 30 inseam
Flat front and cuffed

$36 conus


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

safetyfast said:


> Finally, Size 9 m Cole Haan pinch penny in burgundy. $25 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a pair of those. They fit extremely narrow. If you're a brannock 9D, they're too narrow. This is more for a 9B. Just trying to help.


----------



## safetyfast

Hebrew Barrister said:


> I have a pair of those. They fit extremely narrow. If you're a brannock 9D, they're too narrow. This is more for a 9B. Just trying to help.


That's not what I found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW

*My weight loss, your gain
Still available and I'd be happy to sell or trade*
I lost weight I plan to keep off, so here are some great items of mine I can no longer wear.

Corbin blue cotton chambray pants. Flat front, waist-33"; inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs, up to 29 3/4" without cuffs. Excellent condition. $18 shipped CONUS.
















Brooks Brothers (made in USA) brown wool flannel pants. Flat front, waist-34"; inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs, up to 29 3/4" without cuffs. Excellent condition. $18 shipped CONUS.
















Or take both pants for $34 shipped CONUS.

H. Freeman wool suit, olive herringbone with subtle orange lines. 3/2 roll coat with soft shoulders, and flat front pants. Beautiful fabric and ultra-trad. Measurements:
Coat: Chest-21"; Shoulder-18"; Length-29"; Sleeve-22 1/2".
Pants: Waist-34"; Inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs, up to 29 3/4" without cuffs. 
Excellent condition. $38 shipped CONUS.

























Or take both pants and the suit for $70. O make me an offer for any or all, including a trade.


----------



## Titus_A

David, if you were just a little bit taller, I might have taken that whole lot off your hands.


----------



## DavidW

Titus_A said:


> David, if you were just a little bit taller, I might have taken that whole lot off your hands.


If I were a little taller many things might have been different! If you can go cuffless, or with a smaller cuff,you can some length.


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> If I were a little taller many things might have been different! If you can go cuffless, or with a smaller cuff,you can some length.


Sorry, that would be gain some length.


----------



## ArtVandalay

ANOTHER DROP...

Grey herringbone tweed two-piece sack suit -- ~42 long

I bought this a couple of years ago (don't remember if it was here or not) for myself with the intention of letting out the cuffs. Unfortunately, lengthening would leave a wear mark. After sitting in my closet since I purchased it, I'm offering it up here. It is in beautiful condition, a nice thick fabric with no evident issues. A true grail item. Specs:

Jacket: 3/2 roll, half lined, 2-button cuffs.
18" shoulders
22" pit to pit
25 1/4" sleeves
31 1/2" length from bottom of collar

Pants: Flat front, plain hem.
17 1/2" across
32" inseam

Asking $150 > $105 shipped




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*PAUL STUART HERRINGBONE TWEED JACKET*

Gray herringbone pattern with a subtle blue and maroon windowpane. 100% wool. Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined with four interior pockets, single vent, made in the USA. Very subtle darts, natural shoulders.

Great condition with no flaws except lining separation at the armpits (an easy fix). One barely noticeable smudge near right pocket flap that will come out with a dry cleaning.

No size tag. See actual measurements for best fit.
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25" (+1.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $45 CONUS
*

*SCARVES*

*Schoolboy scarf.* 100% wool. Excellent condition. Thick wool with no holes or stains. Clean and ready to wear. Don't know what college the colors represent. *Asking $20 CONUS*

*Begg of Ayr *cashmere/wool navy scarf. Made in Scotland. You already know from TweedyDon's listings that Begg of Ayr makes some of the best scarves in the world. Excellent condition with no holes or stains. Just has fold marks from storage. Clean and ready to wear. *Asking $20 CONUS*

*Want both scarves? Take 'em for $30.*

*RUGBY "FUN" SHIRT*
Made in the USA. Heavyweight, durable cotton shirt with rubber buttons, gusseted underarms, ribbed cuffs, cotton tape reinforcing the neckline, white cotton twill collar.

Tagged size L. Clean and ready to wear.

Chest:23"
Sleeve: 35"
Length from bottom of collar:30"

*Asking $23 CONUS *


----------



## New Old Stock

Always looking for any 38 / 39 sack suits, sport coats, and/or outerwear.

Top priorities are corduroy and camelhair SCs. The catch being that the arm measurement must be 25" or longer. Anything shorter has left me with a funny looking line/stain when I let them out. 

Thanks!!


----------



## wacolo

_*Drops*_

All prices include CONUS shipping. Sorry no international shipping right now. Thanks for looking!

$25--->$22 Glen Plaid Flannel Pants 32 x 29 A classic for the cooler months. Made by Hertling maybe? There is only a dry clean/Made in the USA tag but I assume these are wool or wool/cashmere. Very soft and very well made with a subtle red windowpane. Flat front, cuffed, gripper waistband. No holes or stains.
Waist 32 +1.5
Inseam 29
Outseam from top of waistband 40
https://postimg.org/image/bpivy0r5f/ https://postimg.org/image/4mb0idykj/ https://postimg.org/image/mccp3fjv7/ https://postimg.org/image/d4kgmpxdf/

$18--->$15 Allen Collins Whale Cords 32 x 30.5 Navy with whales in pale yellow. There is a union tag but no indication of the actual maker. These have been worn but they are solid. Some pilling on the inside and a bit of character to the fabric, but nothing anyone would look twice at.
Waist 32
Inseam 30.5
Outseam from top of waistband 40.5
https://postimg.org/image/4atk5pi5f/ https://postimg.org/image/j6s3db19v/ https://postimg.org/image/q9zyswjk3/

$25--->$22 Brooks Brothers Pheasant Cords 32 x 30 100% Cotton cords from BB. Pleated with plain bottoms (The Horror :crazy Dont worry, no one will notice. Clean and ready to go.
Waist 32
Inseam 30
Outseam from top of waistband 41
https://postimg.org/image/apsl279dv/ https://postimg.org/image/woyzpeasj/ https://postimg.org/image/lcme7m9tf/

$40--->$$35 Samuelsohn Sport Coat 42L A great coat from Samuelsohn. A soft three season fabric in a 55/45 blend of silk and linen. A bit of a GTH vibe to boot. Everything is as it should be. Two buttons, center vent, fully lined and ready to go. No stains or holes. And yes I did double check the chest measurement :teacha:
Chest 23
Shoulder 19.5
Length BOC 32.5
Sleeve 25 +1.75
https://postimg.org/image/sslntiser/ https://postimg.org/image/3zc3svotv/ 

$50--->$45 shipped CONUS Alden 663 Loafers 8 D/B These have some miles on them, but are still solid with lots of life. There is a ding on the right toe and some general patina but nothing terrible. A pair of non-original wood trees will be included.
https://postimg.org/image/vp8otd38z/ https://postimg.org/image/7lhx5307n/ https://postimg.org/image/dmfm25f43/ https://postimg.org/image/mu7uiv1lv/
https://postimg.org/image/rrlf4jobn/


----------



## gamma68

*SOUTHWICK GLEN PLAID 3/2 JACKET*
Made for Albert Ltd., one of the now defunct Trad clothing stores that once thrived in Seattle. Made in the USA of 100% wool.

Very handsome black/brown/tan/red plaid pattern.

Lots of Trad details: 3/2 roll, sack cut (no darts), lower patch pockets, two-button cuffs, natural shoulders. Unlined, single vent.

Excellent condition with no holes or stains. The tag at the collar is loose on one end. That's an easy fix or something you could easily live with.

Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 24.25" + 2"
Length from BOC: 30"

*CLAIMED*

*BROOKS BROTHERS LORO PIANA GRAY TROUSERS*
Made in Canada from fabric by the Italian firm of Loro Piana. 100% wool.
Flat front, uncuffed. No holes, stains or other flaws.

Measures 34" waist, 29.75" + 2" inseam.

*Asking $20 CONUS

*


----------



## straw sandals

That Albert Ltd. sport coat is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## CMDC

One of the long running laments on this forum is the demise of the free standing, brick and mortar men's store devoted to traditional clothing. One of the few remaining is Wm Fox and Co. here in Washington, DC. Purveyors of Samuelsohn, Drakes, Bills, Barbour, and the like, they've managed to stay around and continue to offer great stuff. Over the past few weeks I've stumbled upon a trove of their offerings at one of my normal haunts. I'm assuming these are overstocks because all are in like new condition and come from a range of sizes--so not a dead gentleman situation.

Discounts offered for multiple purchases. *Unless noted these are all in like new condition...*

Samuelsohn 2 button, darted rust herringbone sportcoat
Single vent
Made in Canada

Pit to Pit 22
Shoulder 19.5
Length BoC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$46 conus

Samuelsohn 2 button, darted check w/ windowpane sportcoat
Single Vent
Made in Canada

Pit to Pit 23
Shoulder 20
Length BoC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$46 conus

Samuelsohn 2 button, darted, chocolate brown barleycorn sportcoat
Single vent
Made in Canada

Pit to Pit 22
Shoulder 19.5
Length BoC 30.5
Sleeve 24.5

$46 conus

Samuelsohn 3 button, darted, silk sportcoat
Single Vent
Made in Canada

Pit to Pit 22
Shoulder 19.5
Length BoC 30.5
Shoulder 24.5

$46 conus

Bills khakis new with tags
M2
32 waist, 30 inseam
Flat front and cuffed
Not original twill--lighter weight

$38 conus

Samuelsohn dark olive flannels
36 waist, 29 inseam
Pleated and cuffed

$34 conus

Hertling khakis. Very Bills-like in construction and feel
Made in USA
34 waist, 30 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$30 conus

New England Shirt Company blue mini-gingham spread collar shirt
Made in USA
16.5 x 34

$26 conus

Hilditch and Key spread collar dress shirt
Not from Wm Fox and in excellent, but not like new condition
Made in Great Britain
16.5 x 34.5

$23 conus


----------



## CMDC

Wm Fox and Co of DC Continued...

English Schoolboy Wool Scarf
Made in England

$24 conus




Ties: Drakes, Seaward and Stearn, Seaward and Stearn
Made in England
3.5" , 3.5", and 3.75" widths
$30, $26, and $26 conus





Ties: Altea Ancient Madder, Charles Hill, and Fabio Ferretti
Made in Italy, Made in England, made in Italy
3.75", 3.5", and 3.5" width
$22, $22, and $22 conus






Ties: Wm Fox whimsical whales, Wm Fox navy repp with kites, and Robt Talbott
Made in England, Made in England, Made in USA
3.75", 3.5", and 3.75" width
$22, $22, and $22 conus






Ties: Breuer silver wedding tie, Salvatore Ferragamo black with boats & lighthouses
Made in Italy, Made in Italy
3.75" and 3.75" width
$22, and $22 conus


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> *My weight loss, your gain
> Prices are already low but feel free to make offers*
> I lost weight I plan to keep off, so here are some great items of mine a can no longer wear.
> 
> Corbin blue cotton chambray pants. Flat front, waist-33"; inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/3" cuffs. Excellent condition. $24 shipped CONUS.
> View attachment 19376
> View attachment 19377
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers (made in USA) brown wool flannel pants. Flat front, waist-34"; inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs. Excellent condition. $24 shipped CONUS.
> View attachment 19378
> View attachment 19379
> 
> 
> Andover Shop cream (almost yellow) cotton summer pants. Beautiful fabric. Flat front, waist-34"; inseam-25 1/2" (same fit as the others but slightly longer rise resulting in slightly shorter inseam) with 1 3/4" cuffs. Excellent condition. $24 shipped CONUS.
> View attachment 19383
> 
> View attachment 19384
> 
> 
> Or take all three pants for $64 shipped CONUS.
> 
> H. Freeman wool suit, olive herringbone with subtle orange lines. 3/2 roll coat with flat front pants. Beautiful fabric and ultra-trad. Excellent condition. Measurements:
> Coat: Chest-21"; Shoulder-18"; Length-29"; Sleeve-22 1/2".
> Pants: Waist-34"; Inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs.
> View attachment 19380
> 
> View attachment 19381
> 
> View attachment 19382
> 
> Or take all three pants and the suit for $100.


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Some very nice items today. All of these are on excellent to like new condition and a few, as noted, appear unworn
> 
> Samuelsohn sport coat from Wm Fox of DC
> Made in Canada
> 2 button, darted, and side vents
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Shoulder 19
> Length BOC 31
> Sleeve 24.5
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> Samuelsohn brown sport coat from Wm Fox of DC
> Made in Canada
> 2 button, darted, and side vents
> Unflapped patch hip pockets
> 
> Pit to pit 22
> Shoulder 19.5
> Length BOC 30.5
> Sleeve 24.5
> 
> $45 conus
> 
> Made in Scotland lambswool cardigan sweaters from William Locke of Hawick
> Unworn condition
> Both measure:
> Pit to pit 21
> Length 28
> Sleeve 34
> 
> $24 conus each or both for $42


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> New with tags Woolrich wool shirt
> Made in USA
> Size M
> Pit to pit 22.5; sleeve 34
> 
> $36 conus
> 
> Scotch House red lambswool sweater vest--like new condition
> Made in Scotland
> Pit to pit 23.5; length 28
> 
> $25 conus
> 
> Drake's navy with red dot tie
> 3.25 width
> Made in England
> $20 conus
> 
> Chipp 3.75; LE navy silk knit 3 (sold); and JPress 3.25 width ties
> $12 conus each
> 
> Ben Silver 3.5; BB 3.25; and BB 3.5 width ties
> $12 conus each


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...



CMDC said:


> Many Bills
> 
> New with tags Bills poplin
> M2
> 35 x 32
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> New with tags twill
> M2
> 42 waist, unhemmed
> Flat front
> 
> $42 conus
> 
> Chocolate brown twill, like new
> M1
> 37 x 33
> Flat front, cuff
> 
> $34 conus
> 
> Dark brown twill, excellent condition
> M3
> 34 x 34
> Flat front, no cuff
> 
> $30 conus
> 
> Khaki twill, excellent condition
> M2
> 35 x 30
> Flat front, cuff
> 
> $30 conus


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROPS:*
All prices include CONUS shipping.

*PAUL STUART HERRINGBONE TWEED JACKET*

Gray herringbone pattern with a subtle blue and maroon windowpane. 100% wool. Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined with four interior pockets, single vent, made in the USA. Very subtle darts, natural shoulders.

Great condition with no flaws except lining separation at the armpits (an easy fix). One barely noticeable smudge near right pocket flap that will come out with a dry cleaning.

No size tag. See actual measurements for best fit.
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25" (+1.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $45>>$40 CONUS*

*SCARVES*

*Schoolboy scarf.* 100% wool. Excellent condition. Thick wool with no holes or stains. Clean and ready to wear. Don't know what college the colors represent. *CLAIMED*

*Begg of Ayr *cashmere/wool navy scarf. Made in Scotland. You already know from TweedyDon's listings that Begg of Ayr makes some of the best scarves in the world. Excellent condition with no holes or stains. Just has fold marks from storage. Clean and ready to wear. *CLAIMED*

*RUGBY "FUN" SHIRT*
Made in the USA. Heavyweight, durable cotton shirt with rubber buttons, gusseted underarms, ribbed cuffs, cotton tape reinforcing the neckline, white cotton twill collar.

Tagged size L. Clean and ready to wear.

Chest:23"
Sleeve: 35"
Length from bottom of collar:30"

*Asking $23>>$20 CONUS *


----------



## Pentheos

WTB

Barbour waxed cotton coats in 46 or 48
Barbour Liddesdales in XL or XXL

Shell cordovan in 13 E or 13 EE or 13 EEE

LL Bean XL Tall shirts

Anything Seiko

Brooks Brothers (or the like) blue blazer in 48L

Harris Tweed in 48L


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS RED FLEECE SHETLAND SWEATERS*

Brooks isn't carrying Shetland sweaters this year (silly, isn't it?). Here's your chance to acquire a couple. One red, one gray. Saddle shoulders, no flaws. Both tagged size M.

Both measure 22" pit to pit, 33" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 26" length.

*CLAIMED*

*BROOKS BROTHERS SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL RUGBY SWEATER*

Navy and yellow stripes with narrow maroon bands. Rubber buttons, cotton collar. Tagged size M, no flaws.

Measures 21' pit to pit, 31" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 26" length from bottom of collar.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP*

*PAUL STUART HERRINGBONE TWEED JACKET*

Gray herringbone pattern with a subtle blue and maroon windowpane. 100% wool. Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined with four interior pockets, single vent, made in the USA. Very subtle darts, natural shoulders.

Great condition with no flaws except lining separation at the armpits (an easy fix). One barely noticeable smudge near right pocket flap that will come out with a dry cleaning.

No size tag. See actual measurements for best fit.
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25" (+1.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $40>>$35 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*A TRIO OF VERY TRAD SOUTHWICK SACK SUITS*

*Suit #1: Southwick gray birdseye flannel suit, for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor*

Absolutely stunning cloth. The suit jacket features natural shoulders, a 3/2 roll, swelled edges, a single vent, two interior pockets, half-lining, three-button cuffs (one is broken, but I'd suggest removing it and one button from the other cuff to create very Trad 2-button cuffs). Likely fully canvassed. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. 100% wool, made in the USA.

No flaws, except for the aforementioned cuff button, and the stitching on the interior Southwick label is loose (an easy fix).

Measurements
Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25.5" (+1.5")
Length from BOC: 31.75"

Trouser waist: 18" (+2.25")
Inseam: 30.5"
Cuffs width: 1.75"

*ASKING $65 CONUS*

*Suit #2: Southwick gray flannel suit for The Bagpiper*

Charcoal gray with subtle maroon and sky blue stripes (the cloth is a *dark gray*, appearing most like the color in the trouser photo). Jacket features natural shoulders, a 3/2 roll, swelled edges, single vent, two interior pockets, half-lining, three-button cuffs. Likely fully canvassed. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. 100% wool, made in the USA. No flaws. This is one hell of a suit.

Measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 25.75" (+1.5")
Length from BOC: 31.75"

Trouser waist: 17" (+2.5")
Inseam: 31"
Cuffs width: 1.5"

*ASKING $65 CONUS*

*Suit #3: Southwick light gray suit, chevron pattern, for Cable Car Clothiers*

Another fantastic suit from a renowned haberdashery. Light gray with a chevron pattern. See the close-up photo of the interior tag for this detail.

Jacket features natural shoulders, a 3/2 roll, swelled edges, single vent, two interior pockets, half-lining, two-button cuffs (very Trad). Likely fully canvassed. The trousers are flat front, _not cuffed, _and have buttons for braces. 100% wool, made in the USA. No flaws, but will need a light pressing on the lapels to fully restore the 3/2 roll (you could do this yourself using a pressing cloth and iron).

Measurements
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
Length from BOC: 32"

Trouser waist: 17" (no room to let out)
Inseam: 27.25" (+3.25)"

*ASKING $65 CONUS*


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Those are spectacular suits and at great prices.

And ten years and 20 pounds ago they would have fit me. Dang.


----------



## dorji

Some ties up for grabs. All purchased new and worn little. PM with any questions, and if you want more than one I can reduce the price. Priority shipping included in ask, which is $12 apiece. Somebody take the 2 solid color silk twill reppes for $20 shipped!

From left to right...
*SOLD *Seaward + Stearn bow, silk, handmade in England, 2.5" X adjustable. Not really red, more burgundy

*SOLD *Robert Talbott Carmel Knit, 50/50 wool-silk, pointed bottom. Brown and dark brown, made in Italy, 2.75" X 57"

Brooks Brothers solid navy reppe, 3.5" X 59.5", English silk, tie made in US

Brueur solid brown reppe silk, 3.25" X 60.5", handmade in Italy. This one is real nice.

No flash

Flash


I also have an Andover shop house model blazer in 40MT (medium-tall, between a R and a L). Loro piana navy wool twill, with 3 handmade working buttonholes on each sleeve. The sleeves are around 24.75" I think. Here's the thing, it will need new buttons all around. PM with interest of if specs and pics are desired.


----------



## HerrDavid

Shetlands for under $100? Right this way folks!

*2 NEW w/tags Harley Shetland (Clipper Blue & Pecan), sz Medium -- SOLD.
*
Harley Made in Scotland w/Saddle Shoulders. New with tags and original bag.

I bought these new from an overseas seller, but the medium was a little too big for me. Given the expense of return shipping, I'm reselling instead. Never worn.



















Chest: 21
Length: 27


----------



## WillBarrett

Posting to the mobile site - app is giving me some issues.

Here is a Southwick 3/2 sports coat. Either 100% wool or some sort of wool/silk blend. I can't be sure. Definitely a beater jacket but would be a good work horse for a few more years.

Middle Button is a bit loose.

Asking $22 shipped.

Measurements are:

Chest - 20"
Shoulders - 18"
Sleeves - 23.5"
Length - 30"

Pics to come as the mobile site isn't cooperating.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - let's lower the price for to $40 or offer. Anxious to get this out of the closet.



WillBarrett said:


> As promised - classic Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with triple patch pockets and two buttons cuffs. Marked 43 ML. I'll note a couple of small spots that I believe should dry clean out. The patch pockets will need to be pressed down.
> 
> I'm asking $65 or offer as this at once a rare, grail item but is in only very good but not great condition.
> 
> Chest - 22"
> Shoulders - 18"
> Sleeves - 25.5"
> Length - 31.5"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman

HerrDavid said:


> Shetlands for under $100? Right this way folks!
> 
> *2 NEW w/tags Harley Shetland (Clipper Blue & Pecan), sz Medium -- $70 (each) shipped.
> *
> Harley Made in Scotland w/Saddle Shoulders. New with tags and original bag.
> 
> I bought these new from an overseas seller, but the medium was a little too big for me. Given the expense of return shipping, I'm reselling instead. Never worn.
> 
> View attachment 19609
> 
> 
> View attachment 19611
> 
> 
> Chest: 21
> Length: 27


First in line on these, please! PM incoming.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP! AND OFFERS WELCOME!

1) GORGEOUS Pure Cashmere Overcoat.

*



TweedyDon said:


> *1) GORGEOUS Pure Cashmere Overcoat.*
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous! Although judging by the Union label in the interior pocket this is a relatively recent overcoat the quality of the cashmere from which it is cut harks back to when cashmere was a seriously luxurious fabric, rather than the rather thin stuff that is so common in mall stores today. It's thick, and luxurious, without being heavy--precisely the qualities that you want in cashmere, and that won it it well-deserved reputation as a luxury fabric.
> 
> Just as the cashmere harks back to old-school cashmere fabric so too does the classic cut of this coat; if you didn't know that this was a recent issue this could easily have passed for a garment made anytime since 1940. (This appearance is aided by the wonderfully vintage-inspired interior back label!) The coat is single-breasted with a three button closure, has two front flap pockets, two button cuffs in proper Ivy style, and a single centre vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. The two flapped front pockets are lined in sturdy cotton duck; the right-hand pocket features an interior ticket pocket, as is standard on good quality American overcoats.
> 
> This was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*
> 
> This measures around a 38 to a 40 R or S.
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length: 42


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP! AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

*2) STUNNING Classic Paul Stuart Topcoat in Herringbone Tweed!*





TweedyDon said:


> *2) STUNNING Classic Paul Stuart Topcoat in Herringbone Tweed!*
> 
> A wonderfully Anglophilic coat, this is reminiscent of the long tweed overcoats that were popular among the British landed gentry in the 1930s and 1940s, and that can still be seen in the more expensive parts of the English countryside today.
> 
> Made for Paul Stuart (a company founded in 1938, that still describes itself as "haberdasher", and has the prices to match!) this beautiful tweed coat is a far cry from the rather shapeless tweed coats that are more common on the secondary market. Cut from a mid-weight wool cloth in a classic broad herringbone in cream and black, this lovely coat has a very slim and elegant silhouette, reminiscent of English "Country Life" line-drawn fashion illustrations before the War. The label is cut so that it is elegantly fluid, adding to its appeal. It also has a concealed placket.
> 
> It features two deep flapped lower pockets on the front lined in sturdy cotton duck; it also features a fully functional flapped ticket pocket that is also lined in duck. It has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It also features an interior closure flap 3/4 of the way down the coat.
> 
> It is fully lined, and fully canvassed. It features a deep interior breast pocket on the right hand side, and a deep interior map pocket on the left hand side. Apart from a small rip in the interior lining at a crease in the shoulder this coat and a small snag rip on the lower part of the lining (both shown) is in excellent condition.
> 
> It was Union made in Canada.
> 
> The closest coat available from Paul Stuart today currently retails for $3,995, and is a blend of 84% wool, 8% polyester, 4% silk, 4% linen rather than being pure tweed. That's a very silly price.
> 
> This coat is thus an absolute bargain at just $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.
> 
> Tagged 40 Tall, this measures:
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/4)
> Shoulder: 18 1/2
> Length: 44 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) LOVELY Vintage Hand-Finished Cashmere Topcoat from Jackson & Moyer!*
> 
> Founded in the 1920s on Chestnut Street in Philadelphia Jackson & Moyer was one of the great East Coast department stores. Housed in a wonderful Art Deco building, it specialized in beautifully classic clothing--such as this wonderful cashmere topcoat from Breton House Clothes.
> 
> Dating from the 1960s--with the appropriate Union label included!--this wonderful cashmere topcoat shows no sign of wear at all; it was likely worn very sparingly, and carefully looked after when not in use. As you'd expect from vintage cashmere the fabric of this coat is VERY soft and luxurious--a far cry from most contemporary cashmere coats. It is cut as a classic single-breasted coat with a three button front; as you'd expect from a 1960s coat the lapel curves so that it presents as a 3/2 front.
> 
> The coat is undarted, and features two deep flapped front pockets that are lined with cotton duck. The placket, lapels, and pockets all feature hand-done pick stitching; the collar is also hand-finished. The shoulders are very natural and unstructured, and the sleeves feature two-button cuffs as you'd expect from an Ivy Style coat. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA, and (apart from some minor rumpling at the hem from storage, that will be cured by its first dry clean or steam) it is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $85, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *'Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/4
> Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 17 3/4
> Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS! AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

*4) Hickey-Freeman "Glen Spray" Tweed Topcoat



5) The English Shop of Princeton:
Classic 6/2 double-breasted overcoat in miniature herringbone tweed!

*



TweedyDon said:


> *4) Hickey-Freeman "Glen Spray" Tweed Topcoat*
> 
> In 1899 Jacob Freeman and Jeremiah Hickey raised $40,000 to open a tailoring business in Rochester, New York. Their first plant opened in 1912, with the motto "Keep the Quality Up"--a motto that Hickey-Freeman had gilded onto their main entrance-way to remind everyone of their primary aim.
> 
> Unlike many Victorian clothing enterprises with a focus on quality Hickey-Freeman is still going strong today--and is still maintaining their focus on very high quality classic garments.
> 
> As well as being known for its classic high-quality American clothing Hickey-Freeman is also known for several iconic garments. Perhaps the best known of these is the Flight Coat--a topcoat cut from gabardine with set-in sleeves that was marketed to business travellers in the 1960s, when being part of the "Jet Set" was something to aspire to. Another of the H-F classic items was its line of "Glen Spray" tweed topcoats--such as this beautiful item.
> 
> Hickey-Freeman established the "Glen Spray" line of topcoats in 1923, to capitalize on the Anglophilia and wealth of the Roaring '20s--as well as the need of the men (for then they were all men...) of the Ivy League to have suitable Fall and Winter coats that were both stylish and practical.
> 
> As the name suggests this line of coats were cut from Scottish tweeds and were intended to be water resistant, able to hold their own in light showers of the sort that H-F's clientele fondly believed to be typical of the Scottish Highlands. This coat is a wonderful original example.
> 
> Likely dating from the late 1960s this carries the classic (and highly detailed!) "Glen Spray" label, set into the center back shoulders. Cut--as was traditional--from Scottish tweed that was then treated to be showerproof, this is a classic black and dark bark brown small herringbone pattern with a colourway that is rarely seen after the 1960s. The coat is a single-breasted coat with offset buttoning so that the front forms a natural windflap. It is half-lined, fully canvassed, and features a single center vent. It has the traditional two buttons cuffs of an Ivy Style garment and has lovely narrow mid-century lapels. The interior features two pockets--one set into the seam and accessed vertically, one a more common deep interior pocket with a horizontal opening.
> 
> This coat was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition, except for some minor age discoloration to the main label.
> 
> *Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 24
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 3/4
> Length: 43 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) The English Shop of Princeton.*
> 
> *Classic 6/2 double-breasted overcoat in miniature herringbone tweed!*
> 
> Founded in 1951 (and closed in 1996) by Eric P. Mihan and originally located at 5 Palmer Square, The English Shop was one of what is now considered the Big Five Princeton clothiers; the others being Langrock, Harry Ballot, Landau, and the Princeton Clothing Co.. Adverts from the 1950s and 1960s proudly proclaim that it carries Harris Tweed jackets, flannel blazers, and worsted suits, the majority of which were cut in the distinctive Ivy League 3/2 sack style.
> 
> This double-breasted coat is a lovely example of their wares. Cut from a beautifully versatile miniature herringbone cloth in charcoal grey this features a classic 6/2 front (six buttons in front, with two used to close the coat) and--as is proper for double-breasted coats--peak lapels. It is darted--again, proper for double-breasted coats to ensure an elegant silhouette--and has two deep flapped front pockets which are lined in cotton duck. It features four-button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The interior features two horizontal breast pockets and a deep side map pocket.
> 
> Union made in Canada--likely in the Anglophilia late 1980s--this is in absolutely excellent condition. *It's a bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 26 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 48


----------



## TweedyDon

*MAJOR PRICE DROP! AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

*9) Peter Van B. Heide's (heir to the Gummi Bear Fortune!) Tartan Lined "Scotch Mist" Overcoat from Rogers Peet!*







TweedyDon said:


> *9) Peter Van B. Heide's (heir to the Gummi Bear Fortune!) Tartan Lined "Scotch Mist" Overcoat from Rogers Peet!*
> 
> *Provenance: *
> 
> *Straight out of central casting...*
> 
> If you wanted a stereotype of the sort of person who would have worn classic Ivy Style clothing (Harris tweeds, Scottish shetlands, tweed overcoats...) during the Golden Age of Ivy Style you couldn't do better than Peter van Heide.
> 
> Heir to the Heide Candy Company fortune--founded in 1959 by his grandfather, Henry Heide, whose New York Times obituary noted that he was known as "the dean of American candy manufacturing", and known mainly for producing Gummi bears!--Peter was a graduate of the University of Pennsylvania, and then became the Executive Vice President of the Heide company. (Located at Jujyfruit Lane!) His wife was active in the Junior League of Princeton, and they enjoyed training therapy dogs on their private New Jersey estate after retirement.
> 
> True to his heritage Peter took dressing seriously, but not too seriously, and invested in timeless, classic clothing--most of which he kept on hangers that he had made with his name and address, so that he could distinguish his hangers from those of the hotel when travelling.
> 
> I'm very pleased to offer two of Peter's coats--both classic charcoal herringbone overcoats; one with a heavy tartan lining for colder days, and one without!
> 
> The pictures below are of Peter's New Jersey estate, which he strolled with his dogs, wearing the coats that are available here.
> 
> *Description:*
> 
> This coat is spectacular--not the least because it is simply packed with the history of American enterprise! Peter Heide was the heir to the Henry Heide Company candy fortune, and, as befits the third generation of an American manufacturing dynasty that produced household name goods (including Gummi Bears!) he dressed in classic Ivy Style. This lovely coat is a testament to Peter's exemplary good taste--starting with the fact that it was originally purchased at Rogers Peet.
> 
> Founded in 1874, Rogers Peet sold classic clothing to its upscale clientele. But it wasn't content with being a standard, conservative store, and introduced several innovations into American retailing--including attaching labels to garments showing their fabric composition, attaching price tags to eliminate haggling, and offering a no-questions asked money back guarantee. The ease of purchase and transparency that these innovations provided to Peet's clientele solidified its reputation as one of the "better things" in life--"respectable, conservative, and clean", as the song "Marry the Man Today" described the store in the 1950 musical *Guys and Dolls*. It ceased to be an independent store in 1962, when it was purchased by Cluett, Peabody, & Co., the makers of Arrow shirts.
> 
> This overcoat shows just why Peter Van Heide chose to purchase from Rogers Peet. Cut from dark charcoal grey mid-heavyweight Scottish herringbone tweed this is a classic mid-century overcoat with a single-breasted front with a three button closure and wonderfully narrow lapels, designed for style rather than fashion. It has a single hook vent at the rear, and the sleeves have two button cuffs. Itstwo deep front pockets are lined in duck.
> 
> The coat is half-lined in duck-backed bemberg; the sleeves are also lined in this material. In addition to this the coat is also fully lined in authentic MacArthur tartan, which is likely kilt-quality wool. The coat carries the full complement of labels; the wonderful vintage interior shoulder label identifies it as a "Scotch Mist" showerproof coat, and it carries both interior lining and inside pocket Rogers Peet labels.
> 
> This coat was Union made in the USA. It dates from early 1962; the Union label inside it was in use from 1962, and the interior Rogers Peet label predates the 1962 takeover.
> 
> This coat is in absolutely excellent condition--not surprisingly, as it was stored in a cedar closet.
> 
> *Asking $85, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA!*
> 
> *Tagged 40L. Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 42 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter's estate:


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS! AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

*12) OLD-SCHOOL Jos A. Banks Tweed Herringbone topcoat



13) VINTAGE CASHMERE OVERCOAT!

*



TweedyDon said:


> *12) OLD-SCHOOL Jos A. Banks Tweed Herringbone topcoat*
> 
> NOT from the current iteration of Jos. A. Banks, this coat was made in the USA for the old-style Banks, whose red labels mark its clothing as comparable to that of Brooks Brothers.
> 
> Cut from a miniature grey herringbone tweed cloth, this lovely coat is slightly more formal than the typical topcoat, as shown both by the fineness of the herringbone weave and the fact that unlike most single-breasted coats this has a concealed placket. This is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has cuffless buttons and a deep interior breast pocket.
> 
> Union made in the USA. Apart from some minor age foxing in the lining at the hem, as shown, this is in excellent condition.
> 
> *Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 23 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 43 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13) VINTAGE CASHMERE OVERCOAT!*
> 
> Dating from between 1949 to 1961--likely late 1950s--this lovely vintage overcoat is cut from wonderfully thick and luxuriously soft cashmere. The tailoring does full justice to the cloth. Although this is cut as a standard mid-century single-breasted overcoat it is packed with additional details. Most obviously, it has two lower patch pockets on the front, both of which are flapped and surrounded by lapped seams. This also features lapped seams down the sleeves, across the shoulders, and down the center back. It also has a single hook vent and features turn-back cuffs with ornamental buttons.
> 
> It is fully lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.
> 
> It does need a dry clean to freshen it up; it also has some fraying and snags in the lining at the hem. Because of this this is in Good/Very Good condition only, *and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 39 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP!AND OFFERS WELCOME!*

*14) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*





TweedyDon said:


> *14) VINTAGE 1960s Herringbone Tweed Topcoat*
> 
> This is lovely! Although this lacks any identifying labels, this coat was clearly Made in the USA sometime in the 1960s; it has a classic 1950s/1960s cut, with wonderfully high, narrow lapels and a sleek silhouette. The colouring of the tweed is also classically late 1950s 1960s, being a herringbone in dark brown and black; the sort of muted color combination that was typical of the mid-century.
> 
> This coat has a classic three button front with a concealed placket to ensure a sleek silhouette. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. The two slash front pockets can either be used to reach through the coat to your jacket pocket, or else used as deep pockets in their own right.
> 
> This coat has no damage of any sort, but I'm conservative in rating vintage pieces, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. As such, *it's a steal at just $39, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22 1/2
> Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15) WONDERFUL VINTAGE Dunn & Co. Tweed topcoat in West of England cloth*
> 
> Dunn & Co. of England are among the stalwart makers of tweed clothing; their heyday was in the 1950s and 1960s, when their heavyweight tweed offerings became justly recognized as reprsenting superb value for money as well as evincing a particular form of British country style. So well known were they for their tweeds that no American academic visiting England could return without having bought at least one Dunn tweed jacket or coat!
> 
> This classic topcoat shows why Dunn were so well known. Dating from the 1960s judging by the classic vibrant 1960s lining and the muter earth tones of the tweed itself, this wonderful coat is cut from extremely hard-wearing and classic West of England tweed. The colourway and patterning f the tweed is wonderful, being a classic shepherd's check in tones of moss, light tan, and golden bracken.
> 
> It also has a lovely vintage Dunn & Co label, noting that they cater to clients in both London *and "the provinces"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coat features raglan sleeves for ease of movement, a three button front closure, and deep slash handwarmer pockets. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. As is often the case with British coats it eschews buttons on the cuffs as unnecessary; it has a single centre vent. The lining is wonderfully 1960s... But, alas, it has multiple frays. These should be patched, but this would be an easy and cheap job. (Or you could have the lining replaced, but why would you want to lose it?) Given this, this coat is in very Good condition only--the tweed itself is in excellent condition--and *so this is just $45, or offer.*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 21
> Sleeve: 35 1/2 (+2 1/4) (Measured like a shirt)
> Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
> Length: 41


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROPS! AND OFFERS WELCOME!

16) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat



17) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!

*



TweedyDon said:


> *16) Paul Stuart Tweed Double Breasted Overcoat*
> 
> This is wonderful! Cut from classic grey herringbone tweed, this beautiful coat by Paul Stuart is double breasted with peak lapels. It has four button cuffs, is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has a chain handtag, that is intact, and a single centre vent. It also features a very deep interior game pocket--oddly, for a coat of this degree of formality--as well as the more usual interior pockets for your wallet. This coat was Made in Canada.
> 
> It does have some fraying at the bottom of the lining, as shown; it has also had a small repair done to the lining to reinforce the area where the interior button is located. Given these minor flaws, this is in Very Good condition, *and so it is a bargain at just $35, or offer.*
> 
> *Tagged a 40L, this measures:*
> 
> Chest: 20 3/4
> Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/)
> Shoulder: 18
> Length; 45 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17) WONDERFUL MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*
> 
> This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...), this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!
> 
> It has a couple of minor mars, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!
> 
> *Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condtion, and so it a bargain at just $35, or offer!*
> 
> *Measurements:*
> 
> Chest: 22
> Sleeve: 27 (+2)
> Shoulder: 19 1/2
> Length: 46


----------



## jkidd41011

Pentheos said:


> WTB
> 
> Barbour waxed cotton coats in 46 or 48
> Barbour Liddesdales in XL or XXL
> 
> Shell cordovan in 13 E or 13 EE or 13 EEE
> 
> LL Bean XL Tall shirts
> 
> Anything Seiko
> 
> Brooks Brothers (or the like) blue blazer in 48L
> 
> Harris Tweed in 48L


I have a Seiko I don't wear. Message me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*11) STUNNING Paul Stuart Double-Breasted Overcoat with Peak Lapels.*

This is absolutely gorgeous! Union made in Canada for Paul Stuart, this beautiful, flowing overcoat is made from mid-weight birdseye olive twill tweed.

Cut as a double-breasted overcoat this has a classic 6/2 front button configuration. It is subtly darted to give it an exceptionally elegant silhouette, and has wonderful peak lapels, as befits a double-breasted coat. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has three button cuffs and wonderfully natural shoulders. It features a deep interior breast pocket and a wide, deep, interior map pocket. It has a single center vent, and its original chain metal locker loop.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

The original retail on this garment was likely in excess of $2,500--which, frankly, is simply silly. *This is MUCH better priced at just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

Tagged 39L, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 48


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Field Jacket--MADE IN THE USA, with all the right features!*

Like the Maine Hunting Shoe, the LL Bean Field jacket is an iconic piece of Americana--and, like the Hunting Shoe, was originally designed (in 1924) for use while hunting in the Maine woods, the tough 10 oz canvas shell shedding the snares of briars.

Alas, Bean now off-shores its Field Coats, and those that are "Imported" just aren't the same.

This jacket is thus the one you want--Made in the USA, with all of the original features.

Cut from hard-wearing cotton canvas, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in thick 16-wale green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

Plus, this jacket has the desirable button-in Primaloft plaid liner--a feature that I believe is no longer available on current coats.

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if this is your size, grab it!

This jacket is in Excellent condition.

*Asking just $49, boxed and shipped in CONUS, or offer. Please PM with interest and offers!

Size Large Tall. Measurements:*

Chest: 26 (owing to thickness of liner)
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 22 1/2 (Owing to liner)
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! Aero Cafe Racer jacket in Front Quarter Horsehide.*









*Absolutely gorgeous, from one of the premier makers of leather jackets. *

*Made in Scotland.*​
Aero's Cafe Racer offers a slimmer fit than the standard bike jacket and is based on the style of the popular swinging 60's Cafe Racer jackets popular in Britain--biker jackets that were worn tight against the body to reduce drag and so increase speed, and that lacked the front buckle of the jackets worn by American bikers.

This last was a result of the hunched-over style of riding in Britain which was different from the upright cruising posture of American bikers. British bikers rode much shorter distances than Americans, and often did so at considerable speed. (Indeed, the term "Cafe Racer" itself stems from the 1950s and 1960s habit of British bikers to frequent the newly-imported Continental-style cafes--pronounced "caffs"--and to time their competitive rides between them. A lovely contemporary account of this is given in the novel *Up The Junction*.) This necessitated a more hunched riding posture, with the waist of the cropped jacket grazing the bike's tank. If an American-style jacket was worn, the tank's paintwork would quickly become scratched as the jacket's buckle rubbed against it.... and so British bikers preferred the belt-less Cafe Racer, with its close fit to the body a result of the lack of buckle to cinch the waist in.

This authentically styled Two Pocket Cafe Racer has no side pockets, two zip closing breast pockets, bi-swing back for ease of movement--absolutely necessary given the hunched-over riding posture that this jacket was designed for--and a neat stand collar with a signature Aero single stud fastening. It also features zipped cuffs, double kidney protection panel, a main Aero zipper, and is fully lined in black 100% cotton drill. This particular jacket is cut from Aero's wonderful black Front Quarter Horsehide, and is finished with complementary nickel hardware. It also features two symmetrical interior pockets, both of which are fastened with a single stud.

Sleek, elegant, sturdy, and incredibly functional, this jacket will serve you for decades to come--Aero's FQHH is, in my view, simply the best material out there for biker jackets!

With the exception of a few minor spots in the lining, as shown, the wonderful jacket is in excellent condition.

*Retail--with up to four months' waiting time--is around $1,200, plus shipping and import duties. Asking just $595, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 40. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve around curve: 26 1/2
Sleeve straight down: 25
Length (from top of collar): 24 1/2
length (from bottom of collar): 23 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Aero Highwayman in Front Quarter Horsehide with Shearling Lining and Detachable Mouton Collar!*

**

**







*Made in Scotland*​
This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from Aero's renowned Front Quarter Horsehide this is Aero's classic Highwayman--their signature leather jacket that they themselves describe as being "original and legendary". The horsehide that this jacket is made from is sourced from an American tannery that has been producing horsehide by the same method for over 100 years--and so Aero's Highwayman jackets have both the same look and the same serious sturdiness that the original mid-century work jackets made in this style had. Packed with natural waxes, Aero's horsehide is not meant to be babied, is wonderfully water-resistant, and won't need any treatment for years. It will also develop a wonderful patina as the decades pass, and will, in time, conform to its owner's body and range of movement, becoming incredibly soft and comfortable as the years pass.

The Highwayman is Aero's signature jacket for a reason--it's a beautifully simple and classic design. This example has two deep slash zippered pockets on the front with pull rings for ease of operation. It has both a front yoke and a back yoke, and no top chest pocket. It comes complete with the classic Highwayman side adjusters to ensure a snug fit, and American cuffs. It also has two deep internal pockets secured with snaps.

This is, however, no ordinary Highwayman, for it is lined in thick and luxurious sheepskin--this is an exceptionally warm and incredibly sturdy jacket! And if this wasn't enough, it also features a detachable mouton collar in dark black, perfectly complementing the rich brown tones of the horsehide body. (The mouton collar is backed by a horsehide "sleeve" that fits over the horsehide collar of the jacket and then buttons in place.) I believe that Aero no longer offer the option of detachable collars of this sort, and so this jacket is a wonderful rare example of this versatile type of Highwayman.

Since shearling would be far too bulky for the sleeves these are lined in wonderfully warm alpaca. The body of the jacket also features a thick corduroy strip at the hem, designed to protect the shearling from wear there; this also matches perfectly the colour of the mouton collar.

The main zipper is an Aero zipper, and, as with all of the other buttons and snaps, functions perfectly.

This comes complete with its original Aero hangtag with its measurements.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition. It was sold by Aero as a sparingly used jacket for $750 plus shipping; *I am offering it for just $650, boxed, shipped, and insured within the United States*. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Tagged a 38, this measures and fits more like a 40, possibly a slim 42, depending on how you layer.*

*Measurements from Aero*:

Chest: 24.5 (recall, this is lined in shearling)
Sleeve: 27
Back length: 25.5
Shoulder: 20


----------



## TweedyDon

*Aero Leather 1950s Half-Belt jacket in Teacore Horsehide!*

*SOLD*

**

**

**

*MADE IN SCOTLAND*​
*From Aero's website:*

The Half Belt is the classic zippered civilian jacket. From the start of the 30's, when the fist zippered leather jackets were made, to end of the 50's when supplies of good horsehide became scarce, half belted horsehide jackets were produced by countless local producers across North America.

The fact so many of these jackets still exist today, in eminently wearable condition, is a tribute to their manufacturer and the fact that they were made using US Chrome Tanned Front Quarter Horsehide.

Aero continue this great tradition by choosing the finest US Horsehide and equalling, even excelling the manufacturing standards of the 30's and 40's. We have taken the best elements from the countless jackets that have passed through our hands over the years.

The Aero Half Belt features a pleated back with false half belt and side adjusting straps. A brass central zipper and a zippered breast pocket, with two slash hand warmer pocket. (Inside pockets available as an optional extra). It has typical American storm cuffs provide extra protection against the elements.

*This jacket:*

This jacket has all of the wonderful features of Aero's 1950s Half-belt jackets listed above... with one special addition--this is made from teacore horsehide! Teacore horsehide is horsehide with a brown base overdyed in black; over time, the brown base starts to show through in areas of fading, providing the leather with an extremely rich, deep look and a wonderful patina.

This jacket has storm cuffs in the sleeves, and is lined in cotton drill. It is fitted with an Aero zipped which functions beautifully smoothly. It is only just starting to break in, and is in absolutely excellent condition. This is built to last a lifetime, and will only get better with use.

Tagged a 40, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/2"
Sleeve (around curve): 26 1/2
Sleeve (stright): 25
Shoulder: 19
Length at back: 26

Asking just $345, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOXY CLOTHING!*

*WONDERFUL silk vest with foxes' masks, by Wathne!*

This is absolutely beautiful! The Wathne company was founded by three Icelandic sisters (Soffia, Berge and Thorunn) who are descended from King Harold Fairhair of Norway (hence the crown on their label) the company is based in Nantucket--a location chosen because the sisters fell in love with it in the mid 1980s after sailing into the harbour on their sloop *Outrageous*.

Wathne specializes in private-label items with a fishing and hunting theme--and this vest is a classic example of their wares. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly all silk, and features a wonderful pattern of highly detailed fox "masks" (i.e., fox faces). The vest features two functional front pockets, and two silk strips to tie or pin at the back for shape. It is in absolutely excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut! It fastens with buttons that features a beautifully detailed stag's head with antlers.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged M. Measures:*

Width: 18 1/2
Length: 25 1/2







   


*Fox hunting shirt from Brooks Brothers.*

Perfect for wearing under a brown herringbone tweed to attend a meet, or a rural pub on a frosty afternoon just as dusk is drawing in, this lovely and unusual shirt is patterning with fox hunters and their horses, in action and at rest. This shirt is cut from a very fine cotton, and was made in Hong Kong. With the exception of the laundry mark on the label--an indication that this was professionally tended to--this is in excellent condition. You can be assured that no-one else will be wearing this shirt at an informal holiday party!

*Asking just $25 or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Size Large. Measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Length:33
Sleeve: 35 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO BEAUTIFUL OVERCOATS!*​
*1) United States Air Force Officer's Overcoat*

This is wonderful! Cut from wool gabardine in (of course) Air Force Blue, a former owner of this lovely coat had the original set of Air Force buttons replaced by a set of civilian buttons in a complementary shade of blue, thereby converting this from a military jacket to one that is perfect for civilian use.

Cut as a classic belted double-breasted overcoat this coat has a classic six-button front. The belt has six lines of longitudinal stitching throughout to ensure that it keeps its shape--a testament to the Air Force desire for smartness at all times. The collar is oversized, with modified shawl lapels with elegantly rounded peaks; it has been cut so that it can be fastened upright with its functional throat latch to provide an additional layer of protection against the cold. This coat also has a zip-in liner; together with the lightness of the gabardine this ensures that this coat could be worn all year round.

The coat features a standard button and belt system to adjust the cuffs; all of the buttons are present and correct. The sleeves feature lapped seams, and the shoulders feature epaulets. The front of the coat features two very deep slash handwarmer pockets; these have been cut so that one can also reach through to the interior of the coat, or the pockets of the jacket that one is wearing underneath it. The interior of the coat features a deep interior pocket that is horizontally set into the seam. The coat also has a single hook vent, and, true to the trenchcoats that lay in its ancestry, a gun flap on the right hand shoulder.

This coat was made in the USA by the Hampton-Lansdale Corporation to full USAF specifications.

It does have two minor flaws. First, the button underneath the gunflap is missing; this cannot be seen when the coat is worn. Second, it has two tiny snagholes on the front under the front flap; these too cannot be seen when worn. This is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition--and is a bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 28 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (bottom of collar): 50
Length (top of collar): 52 1/2

(NB: This is that modern rarity--a truly full-length overcoat, designed for style and warmth!)


----------



## TweedyDon

*2) STUNNING Vintage Double-breasted Harris Tweed overcoat. Made in England for SAKS Fifth Avenue!*

Unfortunately, a lot of vintage Harris tweed overcoats are rather shapeless, with their function of keeping the wearer warm the sole consideration--style being left far behind.

That's certainly NOT true of this beauty!

Cut from old-fashioned, heavyweight Harris Tweed--the sort of cloth that is traditionally associated with the brand--this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. As well as being the proper weight for an overcoat the tweed that this coat is cut from is absolutely wonderful. It is a classic broad herringbone tweed in brown and cream, flecked throughout with gorse yellow, pumpkin orange, forest green, and peat black--absolutely beautiful!

The coat itself does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a double-breasted overcoat with a six button front, this has lovely rounded peak lapels and shoulder epaulettes with button fastenings. All of the buttons are the classic dark brown leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are perfect for Harris tweed. The coat is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The lining is a wonderful 1960s geometric lining in crystallized-honey brown. But the period details don't end there--this coat still retains its retailer interior label--usually removed prior to sale--which is hand-stamped "EXPORT" in red--a testament to the 1960s restrictions on foreign trade that British manufacturers labored under.

This coat has a single deep interior pocket, and two deep slash pockets on the outside, together with a single deep breast pocket. The Harris tweed label on the interior is a lovely rare example, being baby blue, rather than the usual red or green from that era.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition; it still has acid-free paper in one arm from its careful storage in a cedar closet. It was very sparingly worn--if it was worn at all. (Although please note that the lining is merely basted in for a length of the bottom hem--and easy fix, should you wish to fix this!)

This is an exceptionally rare and very beautiful coat, and so is a bargain at *just $125, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Tagged 44L, but this is a vinatge size--and likely generous even then. This measures closer to a modern 40L or (maybe) a slim 42.

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 44


----------



## stewartu

*Bill's Khakis. *

Left to right: 38" M2P cuffed at 34", 36 M2P hemmed without cuffs at 34", 37" M1P cuffed at 34". All excellent.

38 and 37 claimed.

Your choice $35 each shipped.


----------



## stewartu

Baracuta G9 Four Climes. Made in England. Size 42. Excellent shape.

$60 shipped conus.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## stewartu

Dreaming of summer? Get ready with this beautiful Brooks Brothers seersucker sport coat. Immaculate condition size 44L and fits true to size.

Measurements:
Pit to pit: 23
Shoulders: 20
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of jacket): 33
Sleeves: 27

$65 shipped conus.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

stewartu said:


> View attachment 19677
> 
> *Bill's Khakis. *
> 
> Left to right: 38" M2P cuffed at 34", 36 M2P hemmed without cuffs at 34", 37" M1P cuffed at 34". All excellent.
> 
> Your choice $35 each shipped.


Message sent to claim the 38 M2P cuffed to 34.


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got a cashmere sweater available - Harold Powell in heathered blue cable knit. Large. 

Can do pictures in a bit but throwing it out if anyone is interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S GREAT 2018 TRENCHCOAT AND RAINCOAT SALE!*​​I have 16 wonderful coats to pass on today, in sizes from 36 to 46!​​These include Burberry, Aquascutum, Brooks Brothers, Paul Stuart, Baracuta, Christian Dior, and Jos. A. Banks!​​As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING WITHIN THE USA;* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.​​Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
T*he coats are listed for sale after the....*

*....Background to The Burberry Trenchcoa*t​
Thomas Burberry originally designed the trench coat as an alternative to the traditional British officer's wool overcoat; the plans were submitted to the War Office in 1901. The design was altered slightly as a result of suggestions from serviving officers, and it made its appearence as an optional piece of kit for officers--Other Ranks were precluded from owning one--in 1912... Just in time for the mud and carnage of the trenches of the First War. Its extreme functionality--especially the fact that it was made of gabardine, rather than heavy wool, which tended to become unwearable and extremely heavy when caked with mud--led to it being widely adopted in the trenches--and its name followed shortly thereafter,.

But trenchcoats weren't limited to the trenches--they occasionally took to the air as flying coats. One officer of the fledgling RAF writing home in 1919 stated that after he'd crashed in the Channel he'd had to discard his Burberry, but that it was returned to him later by fisherman who'd rescued it after it had been floating in the sea for five days.

The reasons for their popularity are obvious. Voluminous, and so able to be worn over multiple layers of clothing on the frigid Western Front, the trenchcoat was belted, and so no matter how many layers it covered you could ensure a tight fit--invaluable for the narrow trenches and cramped dugouts. The sleeves were also belted, ensuring warmth at the wrists--and minimizing material that could get caught on wire. The belt featured D-rings, used for maps and handguns (not, as folklore would have it, grenades) and the deep interior pockets could shells, cigarettes, and pipes--these were also cut so that you could reach through to the clothing underneath, for items that needed to be kept clean(er) and dry(er).

Protection from the rain was provided by the gunflap on the right shoulder. Despite its name this was NOT used to cover a gun held in a shoulder holster (this was be immensely impractical), nor was it used as padding to protect against the recoil of a rifle (a single layer of gaberdine would serve little purpose there). Instead, this was used to button over the left-hand oversized lapel when this was folded over to the right, thus securely closing the front of the coat. This likely earned its name of "gun flap" from the fact that the coat would be thus closed in an attack, with guns drawn.

The collar had multiple lines of stitching to ensure that it would stay up when turned up; this could be ensured by the use of the "lambchop" throat latch that is usually concealed under the back of the turned-down collar. The collar could further be secured by the hook and eye throat latch at the edge of the collar.

Ease of movement was secured by the flared skirts of the coat, raglan sleeves, and the single vent at the rear. Trench coats included epaulets for insignia to be attached to.

Owing both to its functionality and sheer style the trencoat continued to be popular after the War. Immortalized by Bogie in Casablanca, the Burberry trench was the favored garment of George Orwell, who wore it slumped inside London cabs dashing to the Censorship Department during the Blitz just after the All-Clear, as well as private eyes from the novels of Raymond Chandler to Dashiell Hammet. And, of course, on a gentler note Audrey Hepburn wore a Burberry trench as Holly Golightly in Breakfast at Tiffany's.

There's a reason that this is an iconic item of clothing--and I'm pleased to say that I have 15 to pass along this week! Many of these are Burberry, but I also have Aquascrutum (Burberry's main rival), Brooks Brothers, Baracuta, Paul Stuart versions, and both double-breasted and single-breasted models. And as well as the usual poly-cotton version (this being the standard fabric for trenchoats of all makers) I have a couple of all-cotton coats--and even some Burberrys with the long-discontinued wool or camelhair button in liner! AND I have examples of the rare and desirable olive version of the Burberry trench!


----------



## TweedyDon

*1) CLASSIC BURBERRY TRENCHCOAT!*

A rare smaller size!

This is the first of several trenchcoats that I'll be listing today and tomorrow--and it's lovely! A classic Burberry double-breasted trenchcoat with everything that you'd expect; gunflap, epaulettes, D-rings on the belt, the Novacheck lining, the "lambchop" throat latch concealed at the back, the single center vent, and the deep interior pockets.

This was, of course, Made in England.

This coat comes complete with an interior zip surrounding the interior lining that was designed to accommodate an optional zip-in liner; this is not included. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition; the two small metal buckles that can be used to adjust the wrist straps are missing almost all of their leather covering--this does not affect their function in any way, and will almost certainly never be noticed by anyone. (The main belt buckle is in excellent condition.) And, in any case, Burberry will provide you with relacements for a small fee. It also has some minor scuff marks by the hem at the back, as shown. Because of this, this lovely rare smaller Burberry is *just $115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 18 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: N/A--raglan sleeves
Length: 46


----------



## TweedyDon

*2) CLASSIC BURBERRY TRENCHCOAT!*

*Tagged 42R.*

A classic Burberry double-breasted trenchcoat with everything that you'd expect; gunflap, epaulettes, the Novacheck lining, the "lambchop" throat latch concealed at the back, the single center vent, and the deep interior pockets. It was made from the standard sturdy mix of 51/49 cotton/poly.

This coat comes complete with a set of interior buttons surrounding the lining that were designed to accommodate an optional button-in liner; this is not included. This feature indicates that this is a more vintage coat; this is confirmed by the absence of Made in England on the label. (Although since Burberry trenches were never made anywhere else this lack of information is moot!) It is in Very Good/Excellent condition; it would be in Excellent condition except that this coat is missing its belt. However, I will include a Burberry trenchcoat belt (with one D-ring!) with this coat if desired and at no extra charge, although please note that the greenish-tan of the belt does not match the light tan of this coat.

Because of this, this lovely Burberry *is just $115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: N/A--raglan sleeves
Length: 45


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) RARE OLIVE DRAB BURBERRY TRENCHCOAT--with original button-in liner!*

This is wonderful--an extremely rare vintage Burberry trench in dark OLIVE DRAB, complete with its original forest-green button-in liner!

This lovely rare Burberry double-breasted trenchcoat with everything that you'd expect; gunflap, epaulettes, D-ring on the belt, leather-covered metal buckles on the belt and on the wrist straps, the Novacheck lining, the "lambchop" throat latch concealed at the back, the single center vent, the deep interior pockets, and the back cape--PLUS it has its original button-in liner with two deep interior map pockets!

This is a truly beautiful coat, whose olive drab colouring harks back to the original military intent of the trenchcoat. This coat is cut from 51/49 cotton/polyester, as is standard for Burberry coats. The liner is wool.

This coat does have some very minor issues, none of which affect either its appearance or functionality in any significant way. First, there are two *very* small snag holes on the front near the hem; these will almost certainly never be seen when this coat is worn. Second, the buckle is warped slightly--this is a fairly common occurrence on Burberrys and results from the buckle being caught in a closing car door as the wearer slammed it shut before the coat was fully out. Burberry can readily replace this if you wish. There is some minor wear to the liner on the leading edge of the left-hand pocket and some minor fraying to the shoulder hem of the button-in liner. There is a very small hole in the button-in liner, and there is a small and easily repairable fray-tear in the lining. (All of these small flaws are shown.) As a result, this coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and given its beauty and rarity is an absolute steal at j*ust $179, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged a 36L, this is closer to a 38L or 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 (measured with liner inside)
Sleeve: 34
Shoulder: NA
Length: 47 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) INCREDIBLY RARE!*

*VINTAGE ALL-COTTON BURBERRY TRENCH WITH ORIGINAL BUTTON-IN LINER *AND* ORIGINAL BUTTON-ON DETACHABLE WOOL COLLAR!*

Just as Burberry is the most iconic maker of trenchcoats, so too is the all-cotton Burberry trenchcoat with button-in liner and button-on wool collar the most iconic model that Burberry has ever made... And so I'm delighted to offer one here!

Cut from extremely sturdy yet very breathable cotton, the shell of this truly wonderful coat is a slightly more greenish shade of tan than the more usual poly-cotton trenchcoats that Burberry makes. Naturally, this comes complete with all of the features that you'd expect from a Burberry trench: It is double-breasted with gunflap, epaulettes, D-rings on the belt, the Novacheck lining, the "lambchop" throat latch concealed at the back, the single center vent, and the deep interior pockets.

PLUS this model comes complete with its original button-in liner in wool with satin shoulders--as befits a coat of this quality this liner extends through the sleeves to ensure that the wearer is kept fully warm. The liner comes complete with deep oversized map pockets.

AND in addition to the liner this coat comes complete with its original detachable wool collar, secured to the coat by a system of buttons on the interior.

This coat was Made in England, and is in excellent condition. It does have one or two small marks, but nothing above what it would acquire on a day's wear, as well as some very minor starts of fraying at the cuffs--an easy fix for a competent tailor.

This is a very rare opportunity to acquire an all-cotton vintage Burberry that is absolutely complete, and so this is an absolute bargain at *just $245, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 3/4 (measured with liner inside)
Sleeve: c. 36, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: N/A--raglan sleeves
Length: 46


----------



## TweedyDon

*5) BURBERRY BELTED BALMACAAN RAINCOAT.*

Named after the estate in Inverness, Scotland, where this style of coat was first developed, the Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant coat that offers exceptional weather protection.

Naturally, Burberrys' version of this coat is beautiful! featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan, this features a five button front closure with a concealed placket, attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain of Northern Scotland, deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat, a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear. It was cut from the classic 51/49 cotton-poly fabric.

This Balmacaan also features a belt with a leather-covered metal buckle. Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England--and it features the classic Novacheck lining.

This coat is in excellent condition apart from a broken button on the right cuff adjuster, which does not affect its function.

*Asking just $145, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged a 44R, this measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 35 1/2
Shoulder: NA
Length: 47


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) ANOTHER INCREDIBLY RARE TRENCHCOAT!*

*VINTAGE ALL-COTTON BURBERRY TRENCH WITH ORIGINAL BUTTON-IN LINER *AND* ORIGINAL BUTTON-ON DETACHABLE WOOL COLLAR!*

Just as Burberry is the most iconic maker of trenchcoats, so too is the all-cotton Burberry trenchcoat with button-in liner and button-on wool collar the most iconic model that Burberry has ever made... And so I'm delighted to offer (another!) one here!

Cut from extremely sturdy yet very breathable cotton, the shell of this truly wonderful coat is a slightly more greenish shade of tan than the more usual poly-cotton trenchcoats that Burberry makes. Naturally, this comes complete with all of the features that you'd expect from a Burberry trench: It is double-breasted with gunflap, epaulettes, D-rings on the belt, the Novacheck lining, the "lambchop" throat latch concealed at the back, the single center vent, and the deep interior pockets.

PLUS this model comes complete with its original button-in liner in wool with satin shoulders--as befits a coat of this quality this liner extends through the sleeves to ensure that the wearer is kept fully warm. The liner comes complete with deep oversized map pockets.

AND in addition to the liner this coat comes complete with its original detachable wool collar, secured to the coat by a system of buttons on the interior.

This coat was Made in England, and is in excellent condition. It does have a small moth nibble on the collar, as shown, as well as a small snag hole in the button-in liner, but these can readily be ignored.

This is a very rare opportunity to acquire an all-cotton vintage Burberry that is absolutely complete, and so this is an absolute bargain *at just $275, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 24 (measured with liner inside)
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: N/A--raglan sleeves
Length: 47


----------



## TweedyDon

*7) 1950s/1960s BURBERRY "SOLGARDINE" BALMACAAN RAINCOAT.*

Named after the estate in Inverness, Scotland, where this style of coat was first developed, the Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant coat that offers exceptional weather protection.

This version of the Balmacaan by Burberry dates from the late 1950s or early 1960s--a precision in dating made possible by the fact that this is cut from Burberry's "Solgardine" cloth, a proprietary blend of 55/45 polyester/wool.... a fabric that has the feel and heft of the original World War One gabardine. Given the limited time in which Burberry made coats from Solgardine this is a very rare coat indeed!

Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan, this coat has a five button front closure with a concealed placket, attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain, deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat, a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear.

Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England--and it features a lovely vintage Harvest Gold lining.

This coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It has a couple of minor smudges on the shell, as shown, one of the buttons on the pocket flaps has been replaced, and there is a small white smudge in the lining at the hem.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*This measures:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 35 3/4
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41 1/2





    




*8) BURBERRY TRENCHCOAT--with original button-in liner!*

*Tagged 44R.*

This is absolutely wonderful!

This coat is complete with the features that you'd expect from a Burberry trench: It is double-breasted with gunflap, epaulettes, D-rings on the belt, the Novacheck lining, the single center vent, and the deep interior pockets. This coat also comes complete with its original sleeveless button-in liner in wool with satin shoulders.

This coat was Made in England, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition--as it is missing the "lambchop" throat latch that is usually concealed under the collar. (This can be replaced by Burberry.) It does have one or two small marks, but nothing above what it would acquire on a day's wear, and the fabric content label is missing from the liner. (Which is in any acse all wool!) This coat is cut from 51/49 cotton / polyester, as is standard for Burberry coats.

*This is a lovely coat, and a bargain at just $165, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2 (measured with liner inside)
Sleeve: c. 36, measured like a shirt.
Shoulder: N/A--raglan sleeves
Length: 44


----------



## TweedyDon

*9) ANOTHER BURBERRY BELTED BALMACAAN RAINCOAT.*

The Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant garment that offers exceptional weather protection.

This is a more contemporary version of this coat offered by Burberry. With the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan, this features a five button front closure with a concealed placket, attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain, deep slash pockets on the front, and a single center vent at the rear. This coat also features reinforced "football" panels under the arms with grommets for ventilation, and the Burberry name on the underside of the collar, designed so that it can be seen when the collar is worn up. This coat was cut from 65/35 cotton/polymide, and is a lovely mushroom tan.

This Balmacaan also features a belt with a leather-covered metal buckle. Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England--and it features the classic Novacheck lining.

This coat does have minor fraying at the cuffs, and has a small mark on the back near the vent, and so is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*This measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 34 1/4
Shoulder: NA
Length: 48







       

*10) BURBERRY BALMACAAN--in size 46R!*

The Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant coat that offers exceptional weather protection.

Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan, this coat has a five button front closure with a concealed placket, attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain, deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat, a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear.

Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England--and it features the classic and distinctive Novacheck lining!

This coat is in Very Good condition. It has a couple of minor smudges on the shell, and the top button has been replaced at some point with one that is *slightly* larger than the original, but still functional.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*This measures:*

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 35 1/2
Shoulder: NA
Length: 43 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*11) BROOKS BROTHERS Trenchcoat--with detachable collar and zip-in wool lining!*

*Size 38S.*

This coat is complete with the features that you'd expect from a first-rate trench: It is double-breasted with gunflap, epaulettes, D-rings on the belt, the single center vent, and the deep interior pockets. This coat also includes a deep zippered interior security pocket that is set vertically.

This coat was Made in the USA, and includes a detachable wool collar and a zip-out wool lining/ It also features Brooks Brothers' signature check lining in the shell.

This coat is in Very Good--it would be in Excellent condition except that it has a small mark on the front lapel, which will be partially covered by the collar when this is not buttoned to the throat, and a small scuff mark on the skirts at the rear hem. It also has some wear to the leather of the buckles commensurate with its age. It is made from 65/35 polyester/cotton, and carries a lovely vintage "Gold on White" Brooks Brothers label.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*.

*Tagged 38S, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 33 3/4
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 42.





    

*12) BEAUTIFUL Paul Stuart trenchcoat. MADE IN ENGLAND.*

This is beautiful! Made in Knaresborough, England, this is a wonderful modern version of the classic trenchcoat.

The front of this coat is secured by two buttons only; one large button at the top, and then a small button by the hem which secures the skirt of the coat in place, should you desire this. This gives this coat an exceptionally slim and elegant silhouette when worn, especially since it is beautifully cut. This coatfeatures an adjustable throat latch, cuff adjusters, and leather covered buckles for both the belt and the cuff adjusters. It has a single centre vent, plaid lining, and a chain locker loop that is intact. It also has a zip on the interior for the lining, which is not included.

This is an absolutely beautiful coat that's exceptionally elegant, and which cost a small fortune new. It has a small professional repair to one sleeve, as shown, a minor watermark in the back shoulder lining, as shown, and a small pull by the belt, and so it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at* just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 34 1/2 
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 44 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*13) AQUASCUTUM BALMACAAN*

With zip-in wool check liner!

Founded in 1851, Aquascutum has for decades been the main rival to Burberry, having been the other primary supplier of trenchcoats to the officers of the British Army during the First World War. (The name Aquascutum is derived from the Latin for "Water Shield", and was adopted after the company's founder patented his method of waterproofing wool for use in coats.

As befits the main rival to Burberry this Balmacaan raincoat is absolutely beautiful! Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan--a coat designed to be a simple and elegant garment that offers exceptional weather protection--this coat has a four button front closure. It features a deep interior vertical pocket for your wallet, deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat, a Prussian collar, and a single center vent at the rear.

It also features a zip-in wool lining in Aquascutum's signature check. This coat was Made in Canada.

This coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It has a couple of minor smudges on the shell on the left-hand seam by the hem.

*Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*This measures:*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 37
Shoulder: NA
Length: 46





    

*14) BARACUTA BALMACAAN. Size 46R.*

With zip-in wool check liner!

While they are best known for their classic English G-9 Harrington jackets Baracuta actually started life in 1937 as a company that made raincoats, especially trenchcoats and balmacaans, which they supplied to the officers of teh British army in the Second World War.

This lovely coat thus harks backs to Baracuta's origins. Cut as a classic Balmacaan with its sleek elegant silhouette this coat features raglan sleeves, a five button front with concealed placket, deep interior pockets, an interior security pocket that is set in vertically and secures with a button fastening, and ornamental sleeve adjuster straps. It also has a deep center vent, and a zip-in wool liner, with a YKK zipper. This coat also features a lovely check lining!

With the exception of some very minor foxing on the shoulders at the back and a small snag hole in the liner this coat is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 46R. This measures:*

Chest: 25 1/8
Sleeve: 35 1/2
Shoulder: NA
Length: 45


----------



## TweedyDon

*15) OLD SCHOOL Jos. A. Banks Trenchcoat--with zip-in wool lining!*

*Size 40L*

This is absolutely lovely--and comes from the Old School Jos. A. Banks, back when it was a fitting rival to Brooks Brothers!

This coat is double-breasted with epaulettes, leather buckles on the belt and the wrist adjusters, a single center vent, and deep interior pockets. This coat also includes a deep zippered interior security pocket that is set vertically. This coat does not have the standard gun flap, giving it a sleeker appearance. The braided leather locker look in the shoulders is present and intact.

This coat was Made in the USA, and includes a zip-out wool lining in lovely dark plum. It also features a lovely check lining in the shell.

This coat is in Excellent condition!

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 37
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 49







     

*16) CHRISTIAN DIOR BELTED *

*BALMACAAN*

Please note that this coat COMES WITH A BELT!

With zip-in wool check liner!

Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan--a coat designed to be a simple and elegant garment that offers exceptional weather protection--this coat has a four button front closure with a concealed placket. It features two deep slash pockets on the front of the coat, a Prussian collar, and a single center vent at the rear. It also features a zip-in lining.

This coat is in Excellent condition, apart from a snapped button on one of the wrist straps--this doesn't affect its function.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. This measures:*

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 51


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please turn back to the previous page for a lot of wonderful vintage Burberry trenchcoats and balmacaans!*


----------



## 127.72 MHz

*I would like to claim this.* Message sent,...
14) BARACUTA BALMACAAN. Size 46R.Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
With zip-in wool check liner!

*Tweedy, J. Peterman was aspiring to be you. :icon_hailthee:*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S GREAT SWEATER SALE OF 2018!*​*I have 40 wonderful sweaters to pass on today, from Paul Stuart, Alan Paine, Pringle, Danish and Norwegian handknits, shetlands, lots of cashmere, alpaca, and more!*

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING *within the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

P*lease PM with interest and offers! *

1) Lord and Taylor sweater in merino wool with barley twist weave. Made in Italy. Merino wool. Excellent condition. XL. Chest: 24 3/4; Sleeve: 36; Length: 26 1/4. Asking just $22.



 

2) LLB MADE IN IRELAND Aran-style sweater in misty heathery green. Size L-Tall. Excellent condition. Chest: 24 1/2; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 24. Asking $22.



 

3) NWT "Whitman College" sweater by Hillflint. Absolutely beautiful, the name is woven into the sweater itself. This sweater is premium merino wool, and comes complete with all of its original tags. Hillflint was founded in 2014 in an effort to bring back the old-school "Ivy Style" look of vintage college apparel, and this sweater shows that they're being very successful in this. Chest: 21 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 26. Asking just $25, or offer. 



 

4) LL Bean shawl collar button neck sweater in forest green. This is a lovely sweater, featuring contrast knitting across the shoulders. Size 2XL. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Chest: 28; sleeve: 37 1/2; Length: 28 1/2. Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Woodstock Shetland sweater. This is a lovely, classic wool sweater with a versatile patterning and colourway in damson, peat, and forest green. Size M. Excellent condition. Chest: 21 1/2; sleeve: 32; length: 26. Asking just $20. 



 

6) Alan Paine pure lambswool St Andrews sweater. From one of the great English sweater companies! Made in England. Size 42. Chest: 20; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $20.

 

7) Viyella sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed! Excellent condition. Size L. Merino wool. Chest: 21 3/4; length: 25. Asking just $18.





8) Nick Hilton 10% cashmere/90% wool V-neck in versatile dove grey. MADE IN ITALY. This is a lovely, classic sweater from the son of Normal Hilton, one of the Big Four Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age. This is in excellent condition *except* for a small snag on the back near the hem, as shown. Hence, this is just $15. Chest: 23; sleeve: 35 1/2; length: 26 1/2.





 

9) Classic handknit sweater. Excellent condition. Almost certainly Made in the USA. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 36; Length: 24. Asking just $22


----------



## TweedyDon

10) Dean's of Scotland "fun" Shetland sweater. Size 40. Shetland wool spun in Scotland; sweater hand-framed in British Hong Kong. Excellent condition, except for a small hole at the elbow, and a small hole at the back of the collar; hence just $12, or FREE with another sweater! Chest: 19 1/2; sleeve; 31; length: 26 1/2.





 

11) Club Room cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. 2-ply cashmere. Chest: 24 3/4; sleeve: 35; length: 26. Asking just $22.



  

12) Princeton University Public Safety Sweater. Cableknit exterior; this is reversible to have a reflective sweaterin case of night work. Excellent condition! Retains the original PUPS patch! Asking just $17. Chest: 21; sleeve: 35; length: 27 1/2.



 

13) Black cashmere cardigan. Very Good/Excellent condition. XL. Chest: 23 1/4; Sleeve: 33 1/2; length: 29 1/2. Asking just $18.





14) Brooks Brothers argyle sweater vest. perfect for wearing under tweed! Excellent condition, except for a very small snag hole, as shown. Chest: 23; length: 27 1/2. Asking just $16.



  

15) WONDERFUl chunky knit shawl-collared sweater cardigan from Polo Ralph Lauren Polo Country. Perfect for long walks in the Maine woods, or wearing around the Wyoming campfire! This is hand knit. It is in Very Good condition, the sole flaw being a small smudge on the front, as shown. Chest: 24 1/2: Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 31. Asking just $28, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

16) BEAUTIFUL cashmere argyle sweater. perfect for wearing under tweed! Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 24 1/2. Asking just $22.



 

17) NWT Susan Bristol Shetland sweater with saddle shoulders. Excellent condition. Tagged 40, but runs smaller. Chest: 18 3/4; Sleeve: 32; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $22.





18) Bloomingdale's red cashmere sweater. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 24 1/2; Sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 26. Asking just $22.





19) BEAUTIFUL Lord & Taylor argyle sweater. Made in Italy. XL. Chest: 24; Sleeve: 34 3/4; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $22.





20) Bloomingdale's blue cashmere sweater. Size XL. Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 25 1/2. Asking just $22.


----------



## TweedyDon

21) GORGEOUS Handknit Danish sweater with snowflake buttons. This is absolutely beautiful, and very rare! This is in excellent condition except that one of the buttons is missing. But that's an easy fix: I can simply replace the missing button with the bottom button, which you'll never use and whose absence would be far less noticeable. Asking just $28, or offer. Chest: 21 1/2; Sleeve: 31 1/2; Length: 25.









22) BEAUTIFUL summery cotton argyle sweater from Smith's of Bermuda. In Very Good condition, as it does have two very small marks, as shown. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 34; length: 24 3/4. Asking just $19.



  

23) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! Paul Stuart sweater in wonderfully luxurious alpaca. Chest: 24; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25 3/4. Excellent condition. Asking just $35.











24) Orvis zip-front sweater vest in cashmere and merino wool with leather trim. A lovely, rugged sweater, this is in very Good condition as it has a couple of readily-removeable surface marks in white, as shown. Asking just $23. Chest: 21; Sleeve: 32 1/4; Length: 26.


----------



## TweedyDon

25) LLB's Norwegian sweater has become an Ivy icon. Rugged, durable, and beautiful, these were first sold by LLBean in 1965. Made in Norway, the original sweaters were a blend of 80% wool and 20% rayon, and were close to the Platonic Form of the casual sweater, and an epitome of Ivy Style through the 1980s. Unfortunately, in 1991 Bean decided to start having these made in China--with disastrous results. The sweater was then withdrawn from sale... until it was reintroduced in 2009. Alas, the new sweater was shaped differently to the old, had a more constricting neckline, and was all-wool. THIS sweater is one of the originals--and is in excellent condition! Tagged a Large-Tall, this was made in Norway, and measures: Chest: 24; Sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $38, or offer.







26) BEAUTIFUL Fair Isle knit sweater vest from Ralph Lauren. Hand knit from 65% camel hair, 20% wool, and 15% silk, this beautiful sweater would be absolutely perfect under a tweed jacket for that 1930s - 1940s look. It has a little bit of loose stitching on one underarm, but that could readily be ignored. Size L, this measures: Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 24. (This will fit around a 40 chest well). Asking just $30, or offer.



  

27) Mark Fore and Strike red sweater vest. Size XL. Excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/2; Length: 25 1/4. Asking just $18.





28) Lovely lightweight sweater in a blend of wool, silk, and cashmere from Polo Golf. Excellent condition--perfect for layering! Size L. Chest: 22 3/4; Sleeve: 34 1/4; Length: 25 1/2. Asking just $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

29) WONDERFUL Handknit sweater. Almost certainly Danish or Norwegian. Excellent condition. Chest: 19 1/2; Sleeve: 30 1/2; Length: 22 3/4. Asking just $20.



30) J. Crew argyle sweater vest. Excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/8; Length: 25 1/2. Size L. Just $18.





31) UTTERLY PREPPY Whales Shetland sweater! Excellent condition. Smaller size. Chest: 18 3/4; Sleeve: 29 1/2; Length: 22 1/4. Asking just $22.







32) Pringle of Scotland is one of the premier makers of woolens in Britain, and this lovely earth-toned sweater shows why! This is in excellent condition, and would be perfect with brown-toned tweed. Chest: 21 1/2; Sleeve: 31 1/2; length: 24 3/4. Asking just $25.


----------



## TweedyDon

33) GORGEOUS Brooks Brothers Fair Isle Shetland vest, knitted in Scotland! This is wonderful, and would be perfect under tweed for that 1930s, 1940s look. In excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 24 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Asking just $30.









34) GORGEOUS Alpaca zip-front sweater, with lining. This is absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Chest: 22; SLeeve: 33 1/4; length: 27. Asking just $35, or offer.



   

35) LARGE cricket sweater. No fabric content, but likely cotton. In Very Good condition; this has a couple of marks on it, as shown. Asking just $20, or offer. Chest: 24 1/2; Sleeve:36; Length: 27 1/2.





  

36) VINTAGE (likely 1960s) Sunbeam shetland sweater. Beautiful heathery greens and blues! Made in Ireland. Very Good condition; some slipped stitches at the neckline, as shown. Lovely under tweed! Chest: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 32; Length: 23 1/4. Asking just $19.







37) LL Bean shetland sweater. Excellent condition. Size L-Reg. Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 26. Asking just $24.


----------



## TweedyDon

38) Lacoste sweater vest. Excellent condition. Chest: 18 3/4; Length: 21 1/2. Asking just $18.



 

39) Roberto Blion Shetland Wool sweater vest. Perfect for wearing under tweed, and in absolutely EXCELLENT condition! Tagged L. Chest: 19 1/4; Length: 26. Asking just $25.





 

40) Hugo Boss lined golf sweater. MADE IN ITALY. Lined for warmth. Excellent condition. Chest: 24; Sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 26 1/2.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a lovely Southwick 3/2 suit. Usa made for Mobley & Sons in Birmingham and Tuscaloosa, Alabama, this suit features flat front and cuffed trousers and a quarter-lined jacket. There is one small snag on the right sleeve as noted, and I imagine it will be an easy fix. Color is dark charcoal with subtle blue and red stripes. A great suit that I'm offering for $40 or offer shipped.


Measurements:

Shoulder - 18"
Chest - 22"
Sleeve - 23.5" and about an extra 2"
Length - 31"

Pants:
Waist - 18"
Inseam - 29"
Cuffs - 1.25"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

I haven’t been active on here in quite a while but, coming soon is a pair of lightly used Church’s cordovan oxfords that I picked up today. I’ve already applied Renovateur and buffed, as well as applied some AE Cordovan Cream. They looked good before and they’re looking better now. Size 10D. Will post pics, but PM me if interested in a first look.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes*​
In 1911 Leon Leonwood Bean became tired of his feet getting cold and wet while he was hunting the Maine woods, and so persuaded a local cobbler to combine the lower foot box of a pair of rubber boots with a sturdy leather upper.

Bean was so pleased with the boots that in 1912 he formed a company--guess which one?--to market them. Unfortunately, the first set of 100 was not a success, as the uppers did not adhere well to the foot box. Undeterred, Bean contracted with US rubber to make a foot box with the express aim of using rubber than could be attached to leather. This worked wonderfully, and the Main Hunting Shoe was born. It only underwent one change: The addition of the now classic chain tread in 1947.

Contemporary Maine Hunting Shoes are slightly different from the very similar Bean Boots, in that they have a slightly more flexible sole--and so are closer to the original hunting shoes of LL Bean, where the ability to feel the ground beneath one's feet was an advantage.

Both Hunting Shoes and Bean Boots are now extremely fashionable, harkening back to their heyday of the 1980s when the Official Preppy Handbook called them "the second most important shoe (after Weejun loafers) in the preppy male's wardrobe." And, unlike many "heritage" brands with currently fashionable products (I'm looking at you, items from Fossil-owned Filson!) Bean has stuck to its old-school production values--these shoes and boots are all still hand-stitched in Maine using precisely the same techniques as always.Given that these shoes and boots have consistently sold out before Christmas for the last few years, Bean's commitment to maintaining its quality is laudable.

*1) Maine Hunting Shoes*

A contemporary pair of Maine Hunting Shoes, these are in excellent condition, and just $40, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. They're a Size 10 CM, and so would work well for a size 10 or 10.5 shoe.



    

*2) Bean Boots. Size 11.*

These are in Very Good condition. They have some discoloration and minor creasing to the uppers and some minor wear to the chain-tread soles.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe*

Size 10 L (Ladies)

These are in excellent condition, with only very minor surface scuffs to the uppers and little to no wear on the soles.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



    

*4) Bean Boots moccasins by LL. Bean.*

Size 7 L (Ladies)

These are in Very Good/Excellent condition, with no scuffing to the uppers and little to no wear on the soles. These are in the very, very dark navy blue colourway--the very preppy alternative brown!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



    

*5) Bean Boots by LL Bean*.

These are in Very Good/Excellent condition, with only minor scuffing to the uppers are little to no wear to the soles.

Please note that there is no size marked on these. However, they comfortably (if snugly) fit a size 11 men's foot in thin socks, and so would be best suited for a US 10 or 10.5.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL BEAN A-2 STYLE JACKETS*

*MADE IN THE USA*

*Two Lined in Shearling!*​
Aside from the beautiful reproduction A-2 jackets offered by the likes of Eastman and Aero LL Bean has (until recently) consistently offered some very high-quality and good-looking civilian options. Often branded as "Flying Tigers" jackets Bean's offerings are very reasonably priced, extremely well-made, and exceptionally durable, being cut from sturdy garment-grade goatskin that has a wonderful grain--this will only get better and more characterful with use.

I'm thus very pleased to offer three today--all of which feature a mouton collar, and two of which are lined in shearling!

*1) LL Bean Shearling Lined A-2 style jacket.*

This jacket features knit cuffs, a heavy YKK zipper closure, and a snap-shut interior security pocket that is vertically set into the seam and which closes with a snap (one of the most requested features on Aero jackets). It also features two flapped and snap-shut front bellows pockets on the front--these also incorporate handwarmer pockets. This was cut from sturdy garment-grade goatskin that has a wonderful grain--this will only get better and more characterful with use.

This jacket is lined in wonderful, thick shearling wool. It has a one-piece back, and was Made in the USA--features that are no longer available on Bean's current models.

This jacket is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged a 40L (black label) this measures:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 20
Length (top of collar): 28
Length (bottom of collar) 25.









 


*2) LL Bean Shearlng Lined A-2 style jacket.*

This jacket features knit cuffs, a heavy YKK zipper closure, and a snap-shut interior security pocket that is vertically set into the seam and which closes with a snap (one of the most requested features on Aero jackets). It also features two flapped and snap-shut front bellows pockets on the front--these also incorporate handwarmer pockets. This was cut from sturdy garment-grade goatskin that has a wonderful grain--this will only get better and more characterful with use.

This jacket is lined in wonderful, thick shearling wool. It has a one-piece back, and was Made in the USA--features that are no longer available on Bean's current models.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. It is nicely broken in, and has some minor fraying at the cuffs and at the hem, as shown. This is made from garment-grade goatskin, has a mouton collar, and is shearling lined. This will give you many decades of service!

*Asking just $99, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged a size 40L (red label) this measures true to size:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (top of collar) 27 1/2
Length (bottom of collar): 25


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) L.L.Bean's RARE mouton-collar A-2 style jacket with quilted lining.*

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 25
Length (top of collar): 27 1/2


----------



## cortman

TweedyDon, just wanted to mention that I love reading your descriptions for the things you sell. Always interesting!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vanson "MANX" Motorcycle jacket*​
Founded in 1974, Vanson was named after the combination of the contracted names of the two original partners, one of whom (Van der Sleesen) still runs the company today.

Vanson was founded to replace the leather jackets that had formerly been produced in England. Stifled by the British economic climate the original leatherworks were having trouble producing much of anything. Sleeson bought the designs and moved their production to Thayer Street, Boston, where he produced and sold leathers from 1975 to 1988.

In 1987 Vanson moved its main production to Falls River, mass., a traditional (but declining) garment town.

Vanson quickly developed a reputation for providing some of the toughest riding leathers on the market, as well as for leading the field in safety technology, such as perforated leather and hard armour. They also were willing to service their leathers in the case of crash damage, meaning that a Vanson suit could last for years even though repeated crashes.

The Manx jacket--named after the Isle of Man, home to the famous motorcycle road race--is a classic Sport Rider jacket. A very sleek and fitted design this has pre-curved sleeves for comfort while riding, double leather at the elbows, forearms, shoulders, and waistband, and a low-rise collar to prevent wind slap at highway speed. This jacket also features classic Vanson ovals on the sleeves, brass hardware, rear exhaust vents, and athletic mesh lining in racing scarlet. It has a TALON zippers!

Cut from competition weight cowhide this jacket has two interior pockets and zip close sleeves; it also features a leather windflap.

This jacket is in overall Good/Very Good condition. It has been worn, and has all of the scuffs that you'd expect from this. It has also had a sleeve patch applied and then removed. The grain is beautiful, and the leather is still soft--albeit heavy. There is some minor sag to the interior pockets. The zippers are all lovely and fluid; the velcro waist fastening has some minor lint throughout, but this cannot be seen when worn.

Please note that while this is tagged a 46 it is sized to fit a 40.

*This is a bargain at just $145, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements*:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (around the curve)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 25


----------



## Mr. G from SD

My first post! Decided to make an account after quite some time of lurking. I've sold hundreds of items between ebay and that other clothing forum.

I have a number of trad-styled clothes that I think would appeal to many folks here, so I will begin with this:

Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 sport coat
Size 40R
100% wool
Excellent condition without flaws
*SOLD*

Measures:
21.75" across the chest
20.5" across the waist
18.25" shoulder seam to shoulder seam
31" long down the back from the bottom of collar (with collar is 30.5")
24.25" sleeve length from shoulder seam to end of sleeve


----------



## Mr. G from SD

Florsheim Imperial black wingtips w/ v-cleat
Style 92604
Size 11 D
Asking $40 shipped


----------



## Mr. G from SD

Tucker Blair needlepoint belt
Golf-themed
Size 40
*SOLD*


----------



## straw sandals

I know this is a long shot, but what the heck:

If anyone has an Andover Shop or Chipp patchwork tweed jacket or vest in a 38 (or so), please drop me a line!


----------



## randomdude2

straw sandals said:


> I know this is a long shot, but what the heck:
> 
> If anyone has an Andover Shop or Chipp patchwork tweed jacket or vest in a 38 (or so), please drop me a line!


----------



## straw sandals

Thanks for posting. That's the listing that got me thinking about the patchwork-shaped hole in my closet. It's too wide in the shoulders and too long for me. Even with alterations, the proportions will look off!


----------



## drlivingston

Welcome aboard, @Mr. G from SD! It's not much different over here. It's like SF without Spoo or profanity.


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXTREMELY RARE!*

*Vintage Barbour Waxed Cotton Motorcycle Trousers. Olive drab NATO issue!*​
Barbour's International A-7 jackets (and their mid-weight cousin the Beacon, now sadly discontinued) came in only one colour when they were made out of the old-school heavyweight waxed cotton: Black. Unless, that is, they had been specially made to fulfill its NATO contract to supply equipment to British Army motorcycle dispatch riders, in which case they came in either Black or Olive Drab, with the Olive being the rarer colour.

These "M-7" (the "M" standing for "Military") jackets are now extremely rare, both because they were made in limited quantities and also because they were subject to a considerable amount of wear.

They were typically issued with matching motorcycle trousers. Given the *extremely* heavy wear that these were subject to even fewer of these survive than the M-7 jackets--and so I'm very pleased to be able to offer a pair!

Cut from heavyweight wax cotton (the sort that Barbour no longer uses, have substituted Sylkoil) these trousers are original NATO issue--Barbour's M-13 model number. They feature generous double layers of heavy wax cotton at all stress areas--the seat, the inner thighs, and the inner ankles. The cuffs are gauntlet cut, similar to the zipper sleeves in true motorcycle jackets; they are designed so that they can flare out so that they can easily cover your boots or under trousers, and then be tightly secured for a close fit. To this end they are equipped both with adjustable straps at the hem, and also with two additional adjustable straps placed at intervals along the calf to ensure a very snug fit and eliminate bellowing at speed. The two calf straps are secured by Barbour's own press studs; each features two to allow adjustments to be made to the fit. All of the straps and studs are present and correct. The hems are gathered and feature a reinforcement strip.

The attention to detail that Barbour displayed at the bottom of these trousers is reflected in the features near the waist. The waistband of these trousers is heavily elasticated for a very tight fit; the elastic is still lovely and tight. The trousers have no fly, but instead a long zipper on one side for ease of entry; this is then secured in place by a strap fastened with a press-stud. The other side features a long side-entry sipper for ease of access to undertrousers. Both zippers have leather reinforcements at each end and are heavy duty YKK zippers that function perfectly fluidly. All the hardware is brass.

These trousers are fully lined in Barbour's signature cotton tartan lining. All of the seams are double-stitched and reinforced. They have the correct NATO contract interior tag. These trousers were, of course, Made in England.

(Please note that these trousers are NOT to be confused with the recent Barbour "fashion" motorcycle trousers that Barbour has now wisely discontinued. Those were cut from midweight Sylkoil, lacked many of the features of these trousers, were not made to military specifications, and had a cheap polyester lining. They also retailed for $199.....!)

These trousers are in Good/Very Good condition. They do have some age discolouration at the hem, and they have the usual musty Barbour was smell that is typical of vintage Barbours and that dissipates with airing. There is a small snag hole on the outermost waxed cotton shell on the reinforced inner thigh, and the start of a fray on one cuff. And, of course, they have the usual minor surface scuffs of military-issue kits.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

These are tagged Size 34, but measure closer to a 32.

Waist: 16.5 (fully extended)
Inseam: 27 1/2 (please note that these are NOT designed to be ankle length, but to come to the top of your Tanker boots).
Length from waist to hem: 37 1/2.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Shooting Vest*​

_*Made in England--and dating from the time when all Barbour items were--this lovely shooting vest is classic Barbour*_. ​
Made from quilted nylon this is utterly functional. It features two suede shooting patches at the shoulders, elasticated sides to ensure versatility in sizing so it could be worn as comfortably over an Aran sweater as it could over a Tattersall shirt, two deep front pockets, and two side-entry mid-chest pockets. This also features a full-length game pocket at the rear.

This vest has some minor wear to the right-hand shoulder patch from use, as well as some minor marking on the elasticated side to the left; both of these flaws are inconspicuous and would naturally occur with use. (They have been photographed with a flash to highlight them!) This vest is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


S*ize M. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 (readily expandable owing to elastic sides)
Length: 29


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROPS*

*PAUL STUART HERRINGBONE TWEED JACKET*

Gray herringbone pattern with a subtle blue and maroon windowpane. 100% wool. Two-button front, four-button cuffs, fully lined with four interior pockets, single vent, made in the USA. Very subtle darts, natural shoulders.

Great condition with no flaws except lining separation at the armpits (an easy fix). One barely noticeable smudge near right pocket flap that will come out with a dry cleaning.

No size tag. See actual measurements for best fit.
Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25" (+1.5")
Length from bottom of collar: 31"

*Asking $30 CONUS*

*Southwick light gray suit, chevron pattern, for Cable Car Clothiers*

Another fantastic suit from a renowned haberdashery. Light gray with a chevron pattern. See the close-up photo of the interior tag for this detail.

Jacket features natural shoulders, a 3/2 roll, swelled edges, single vent, two interior pockets, half-lining, two-button cuffs (very Trad). Likely fully canvassed. The trousers are flat front, _not cuffed, _and have buttons for braces. 100% wool, made in the USA. No flaws, but will need a light pressing on the lapels to fully restore the 3/2 roll (you could do this yourself using a pressing cloth and iron).

Measurements
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 24.5" (+2")
Length from BOC: 32"

Trouser waist: 17" (no room to let out)
Inseam: 27.25" (+3.25)"

*ASKING $55 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*MORE PRICE DROPS

BROOKS BROTHERS SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST*
Tagged size L, heathered rouge.
Measures 22" pit to pit, 26.5" from collar to rear hem.
No holes, stains, snags or odors. Clean and ready to wear.

*Asking $20 CONUS*

*VINTAGE SAKS FIFTH AVENUE LAMBSWOOL/ANGORA SWEATER VEST*
Tagged size L, cream colored wool.
Measures 21" pit to pit, 26" from collar to rear hem.
No holes, stains, snags or odors. Clean and ready to wear.
*
Asking $20 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SEVERAL CASUAL SHIRTS!*

*From Barbour, Orvis, LL Bean chamois, and more!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*
​*1) Barbour Rugby Shirt. Size XL.*

A recent offering by Barbour, this lovely rugby shirt has a cord collar and matching cord elbow patches. It has reinforced shoulders, and side gussets for ease of movement. It features tartan lining in the neck area and at the gussets.

This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged US XL:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 39 (designed to be worn bunched)
Length: 28 1/2









*2) "Deerskin" Chamois shirt by the Melton Shirt Company.*

Founded in 1918 in Batavia, NY, the Melton Shirt Company started by training women and girls to make shirts; the first shirt was produced in 1919. They quickly became known for produced high-quality long lasting garments, a reputation that is embodied in this lovely chamois shirt. Featuring stud closure for ease of use in very cold weather, three stud cuffs, extra fabric in the yoke across the chest, two front pockets, and the insignia of the "Colt" gun company, this is a wonderful piece of Americana! Made in Batavia, NY, USA. Excellent condition. Tagged XL, this measures: Chest: 24, sleeve: 35, Length: 30 1/2. Asking just $25, or offer.





 

*3) Orvis Rugby Shirt*

A lovely, classic rugby shirt from Orvis with suede elbow pads and shoulder reinforcements. Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 21 1/2; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 29 3/4. Asking just $22, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) CLASSIC LL Bean Chamois shirt. Size 16 1/2 Tall.*

Made in the USA. Excellent condition. The bean chamois shirt is one of the classics of an Ivy wardrobe! Chest: 23 1/2, sleeve: 34 1/4, length: 31. Asking just $22, or offer



 

*5) Polo by Ralph Lauren polo shirt. *Recent release! In Excellent condition. Size XL--but more like a L or a M. Chest: 22; length: 27 1/2. Asking just $18.





  

*6) Polo by Ralph Lauren quarter-zip top.* Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 21 1/4; Sleeve: 32 3/4; Length: 26. Asking just $19.



  

*7) SMALL Rugby shirt! *The tag is faded, but this was Made in England. Vintage; Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $16.
Chest: 19 1/2; Sleeve: 32; length: 25 1/2.


----------



## TweedyDon

*L.L.Bean's RARE mouton-collar A-2 style jacket with quilted lining.*

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".
This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 25
Length (top of collar): 27 1/2


----------



## Mr. G from SD

Vintage green tweed 3 roll 2 sack.
Labeled Sz 40R
Measures 22" pit to pit
20.5" waist
18.5" shoulder seam to shoulder seam
29.5" long from bottom of collar
23.5" shoulder seam to end of sleeve

Great vintage piece. Full canvas, hook vent.
Asking $40 shipped obo


----------



## ncroadwarrior2

Hello all!

I have been a member for a while and have not posted much but I love thrift. I find nice items that are never my size. 

What a great thread! I'll be posting items soon.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP - a tremendous suit here, and happy to entertain all offers.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's a lovely Southwick 3/2 suit. Usa made for Mobley & Sons in Birmingham and Tuscaloosa, Alabama, this suit features flat front and cuffed trousers and a quarter-lined jacket. There is one small snag on the right sleeve as noted, and I imagine it will be an easy fix. Color is dark charcoal with subtle blue and red stripes. A great suit that I'm offering for $40 or offer shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulder - 18"
> Chest - 22"
> Sleeve - 23.5" and about an extra 2"
> Length - 31"
> 
> Pants:
> Waist - 18"
> Inseam - 29"
> Cuffs - 1.25"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

**All SOLD - thanks!**

Three Made in USA Brooks Brothers OCBDs, staples and classics.
As new condition. Compare to $140 at BB.

$25/ea including shipping CONUS. Paypal.

SOLD - 17 x 35









SOLD - 17.5 x 34 (pinpoint oxford)









SOLD - 17.5 x 36


----------



## ncroadwarrior2

Hello everyone!

For your consideration:

First is this beautiful 1980's Christian Dior Monsieur wool jacket. Please excuse the bad lighting. This is a very nice jacket! Great colors (see photos)

*Single vent
*no tags, only writing inside pocket shown in photos
*shoulders slightly padded 
*no tears or snags
*all buttons match and are tight without cracks
*light stains inside at arm pits

Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.5"
Length(BOC): 32"
P2P: 21.5"
Waist(across first button): 20.5"
Sleeves: 26"

I'm asking $45 to include shipping in the US only. Please PM with question. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ncroadwarrior2

Here is a beautiful Harris Tweed jacket. I love this one! This is a very nice jacket. It is in really great condition! You know the jacket....looks great with jeans, cords, chinos...you name it! Great colors!

*tagged 42L
*no rips, tears, or snags
*single vent
*very minimal shoulder padding(very nice fit)
*partially lined
*faux leather wrapped with metal shanks; no cracks; all tight

Measurements:
Shoulders: 18.25"
Length(BOC): 32"
P2P: 21.75"
Waist(across first button): 20.5"
Sleeves: 25.75"

I am asking $55 to include shipping in the US only. Please PM me here with any question. Thanks for looking!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jacket from Josef A. Borg, the tailor who worked on the menswear for *Sunset Boulevard*... *

*....and went on to be THE tailor for the Ivy set of Princeton!*​







*All hand-tailored, and cut from Zegna cloth.*​
Josef A. Borg was born in Malta, and before the Second World War ran a very successful business tailoring uniforms for the officers of the British Royal Navy. After the war he emigrated to the United States, where his tailoring skills took him to Hollywood to work under the great costume Edith Head, winner of no less than EIGHT Academy Awards for her costumes.

Edith specialized in costuming female leads, but also designed the clothes worn by William Holden. (Interesting, the other male lead, Erich von Stroheim, wore his own clothes.) Naturally, as a designer she didn't make the clothes herself--and hired Josef to work on those worn by the male stars. Thus, while Edith was designing the costumes for Gloria Swanson in *Sunset Boulevard* (based on 1940s Dior designs) Josef was working on cutting, and sewing those for William Holden.

But Josef didn't just want to dress film stars--and he missed running his own tailoring business. So, despite the success of *Sunset Boulevard* he moved from California to the East Coast, attracted to a new style of tailoring that was taking off there--the Anglophilia "Ivy League" look, pioneered by the Princeton tailor Norman Hilton and the retail tailor's Langrock.

As a former tailor to the Royal Navy and the tailor to the classic American film *Sunset Boulevard* the combination of these looks into "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style" was a natural for Josef, and he settled into tailoring on Palmer Square in Princeton. Although he didn't only tailor Ivy Style clothing, Borg's work was always utterly classic--and absolutely first rate. (Unlike many tailors, Borg did all of his work himself--by hand.) A piece by Borg was something to be cherished--and something that was exceptionally rare, since his work was all his own.

I'm thus delighted to offer this beautiful jacket by Josef A. Borg of Princeton--hand-tailored by Josef himself.

Tailored in 2006, this was one of the very last jackets that Josef made prior to his death in 2011. Beautifully cut from Zegna cloth that appears to be a blend of silk and linen (or, perhaps, is pure silk alone) the patterning and colourway of this jacket are exquisite--a classic herringbone in light brown and cream. This jacket has a standard two-button front with a single center vent. It has four buttons cuffs with faux buttonholes and two flapped front pockets with lapped seams at the top of the flaps. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The entire jacket is hand-made, including the hand-stitched buttonholes and the hand-stitched padding under the arms in the lining. It was, of course, made in the USA. More precisely, it was made in Princeton, NJ!

This jacket was worn very sparingly by its original owner--an executive Vice President or a major marketing company--who treasured it. It is thus is almost mint condition.

This is a very, very rare opportunity indeed to own not only a superbly hand-tailored jacket from one of America's premier tailors, but an item that has a direct connection to *Sunset Boulevard*, one of America's premier movies!

*As such, this is a bargain at just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. *

*International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING 1959 Hand-Tailored "Cashmere DeLuxe" Overcoat from Arnold Constable.*





​
*The background...*

_NB: If you wish, please skip straight to the coat's description, below!_

It's 1959. Eisenhower is President. The United States now consists of 49 states, after the admission of Alaska in January. (Hawaii is going to be admitted soon, too, bringing the number to 50.) You tried to get the kids interested in this, but to no avail. Mary is far more excited about the new Disney movie, *sleeping Beauty*, and James can't talk of anything except his future career as an astronaut now that NASA has announced the names of the "Mercury Seven" who'll train for the first manned space flights. You can't blame him, really--we're on the brink of a major breakthrough, and no doubt by the he's vacationing with his family he'll be taking them to the Moon and not Nantucket! At least his wife won't spend the whole vacation on the 'phone to her mother--they'll never be able to stretch the wires up there!

But even though space travel is exciting it's overshadowed by your new car--a gorgeous '59 Cadillac Series 6200 Hard Top Sedan. Jet black, buckets of chrome, serious fins, and the most advanced automotive technology on the planet--this car is gorgeous, and alone shows that American automotive engineering will always be the best in the world. You're pleased that you had the wit to insist that if you moved to the suburbs you'd have to buy a car of your choosing--and while Madge put her foot down on the convertible Caddy the sedan is almost as good. You joked that if she wanted a sedan you could always buy one of those new electric cars--the "Henney Kilowatt"--that are now being made, pretty clearly as novelties. Small, electric--they're not serious automobiles, and they'll never catch on. Bigger is better--and safer, too.

Talking of purchases--Constable's called your secretary this afternoon, reminding you that your coat is ready for collection. Sure, it's June, and you won't need it for several months--but you believe in thinking ahead. This served you well in France during the war, and it's made you the youngest VP in the company. So while you might well bake in that thick cashmere in the sweltering heat of a New York summer you'll love it come winter-time. And the coat will please Madge, too. She loves Constable's--and you can see why. You'll have to ask the cab to let you off a block away as otherwise you'll have to dart through the serried ranks of chauffeured limos that line the street outside the store waiting for their owners to return from shopping. Founded in 1825 Constable's is still THE Department store in New York--a position cemented by Eleanor Roosevelt's love for it. And you can see why--it's not called "The Palace of Trade" for nothing, and it simply oozes luxury and prosperity. But it's not flashy--far from it. Indeed, one of the reasons you and Madge like it is because it sells items that are built to last--a feature that as a child of the Depression you truly appreciate. Your coat will easily see you out, and you'll probably even leave it to James. Heck, you might even wear it to visit him at his Moon vacation home when he has a family of his own! But that's a long way away, of course..... 1985, or thereabouts, when space flight will be like taking an airliner. Expensive, not for everyone, but a once a year treat for people like you. You smile a little as you think of wearing your coat under a Moon dome. You'll probably need it as it'll be cold up there!

*The original owner, and his world....*

Unfortunately, we don't know much about the original owner of this coat--but we do know some things, and can speculate about others. He was, obviously, fairly wealthy--Constable's really was THE Department store in 1959, and this coat was the top of the line for the top of the line store. It would have been exceptionally expensive--although worth it, since it was indeed built to last. He was likely in early middle age-old enough to afford a coat like this, and yet young enough to want it, both for style and also longevity. Given his likely age and social status he probably served overseas in the Second War as an officer. He was almost certainly married, possibly with two children.... Whose sticky fingers were, thankfully, kept from the coat!

And he lived in a world that was very different from ours. The South was still legally segregated--as was the North, at least de facto. Most young fathers would have served in the Second World War. Rock and roll was a dangerous, new-found influence, condemned in the person of Elvis Presley as "degenerate" by the likes of Frank Sinatra. Television was in its infancy. He would have had a set--ONE set--in black and white... and if you missed a show that was it. There were no cell phones. (The comment above about stretching telephone lines to the moon was a speculation from Asimov's *I, Robot* , published between 1940 and 1950.) There were no home computers. The original owner of this coat would be astounded to hear that it was being put up for sale on a system which would allow someone anywhere in the world to see it and buy it, and pay for it instantly using electronically-based currency. (Even credit cards lay in the future in 1959... let alone PayPal or Bitcoin!) And he'd be very, very amused to hear that in the future whole communities of people would talk by computer about the finer points of the clothing (from Brooks Brothers, Bonwit Teller, J. Press, Constable's, and his old service A2) that he wore everyday!


----------



## TweedyDon

*The coat itself...*

This coat comes from that world--and so has a wealth of stories that it could tell.

As noted above, it is cut from seriously luxurious camel-coloured cashmere. 1950s cashmere is a true luxury fabric, and Constable's used the best of the best. The tailoring of the coat does full justice to the cloth. Cut with a three button front this features lapped seams with double stitching along the sleeves and shoulders. There are also lapped seams around the two deep flapped patch pockets on the front. The coat is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It features ornamental turn-back cuffs. It has a single centre hook vent. It has very natural shoulders.

It also features a lovely original label, which boasts that this is made "In The Custom manner".... that is, it features hand-tailoring throughout. And this is very much in evidence; there is hand-done pick stitching on the lapels, along the front of the placket, and even on the underside of the pocket flaps. The lining also features hand-sewn piping, and all of the buttonholes are hand-made. It has two deep interior pockets.It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition--it was clearly worn sparingly, and treasured, and very well looked after. Given that this is almost 60 years old this is a testament both to the quality of the garment and also how long clothes can last if they are well-made to begin with and looked after!

This does have two small flaws--two very tiny pinholes on the front near the hem. These cannot be seen when worn, and are too small both to be worth reweaving or to cause concern about snagging. I would advise leaving them alone!

Given the quality, condition, and history of this coat, it is an absolute bargain at just $185, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

This is a truly beautiful coat with a wonderful history. You couldn't even get a new coat from J. Crew for this price... so it really is a bargain!

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length (BOC): 44


----------



## TweedyDon

*Coach Alligator Belt with solid brass buckle.*



Dating from when Coach was still making their leather goods in the USA, this beautiful belt made from American alligator features a solid brass buckle. Apart from some very minor signs of wear on the reverse near the holes this is in absolutely excellent condition.
PLEASE NOTE that the strap is designed so that the end near the buckle doubles back on itself and snaps into place to secure the (removable) buckle.
This means that you can easily replace this buckle with one of your own!

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Size 32. Measures:*

Strap: 36"
To middle hole: 31 1/2"
To hole closest to the end: 33 1/2"
To hole closest to the buckle: 29 1/2"


----------



## FLMike

^Dang it. Why can’t that beautiful alligator belt be just one size larger!?


----------



## Reptilicus

Brand new Guernsey from Le Tricoteur chest size 46, made to fit a 44" chest or size Large. Had it made and shipped, wrong size. Price drop, $80 shipped. So you're looking at $55 off in expense and 3 weeks off manufacturing time delay.


----------



## denace_mennis

Hello,

I'd like to throw my myself into this.
I'm looking for a 3/2 blazer and a 3/2 grey suit.
I'm a 30 or 31 inch waist, and a 36/37s jacket with a 17 inch shoulder and 29 inch length.

Dennis DiLabio


----------



## LeeLo

Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed (Approx. 40R)









Vintage black/white herringbone tweed sport coat from Brooks Brothers. Complete with natural shoulders, sack cut (no darts), swelled edges, two-button cuffs, single center vent, and a 3/2 roll button stance. It is in good used condition. There is a small hole on the inside of the collar that's not visible while wearing. No tagged size, please refer to measurements.

Measurements: 
Shoulders - 18" 
Chest - 20.5" 
Length - 30.75" 
Sleeves - 24.75"

Asking $70 shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST 2018!*

*I have LOTS of wonderful tweed jackets to pass along in the next few weeks, in sizes that range from 36 to 54.... This is just the start!*

*As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA ON EVERYTHING; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost.*

*Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) GRAIL! Langrock of Princeton 3/2 sack jacket in Harris Tweed.*

Langrock of Princeton was THE Ivy Style store!

Together with Norman Hilton, Alan Frank, the owner of Langrock, is largely credited with popularizing "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Look". (It is, however, a myth that he refused to sell anything darted; I have had several examples of darted Langrock blazers available!) Indeed, so iconic is Langrock that even Langrock labels are collectible as well as the clothingitself.

This jacket show why Langrock really was the Flagship store of Ivy Style. Cut from a wonderful mid-weight Harris tweed in a wintry medly of peat blacks and bracken and chestnut browns, this beautiful jacket is a classic 3/2 sack with a wonderfully liquid lapel roll, as softly curved as a wave crashing on the shores of the West Sands of St Andrews on an early November evening. The jacket has all of the Ivy desiderata: Patch, flapped pockets with lapped seams, two button cuffs, metal-shanked leather-covered "football" buttons that are perfect with Harris tweed, and a single center vent. It has a wonderful natural shoulder. It is also half-canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Given its provenance, condition, and sheer quality, this is a bargain at *just $59, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32







  

*2) IRISH TWEED JACKET*

*Made for Quill's Woolen Market, Killarney, Ireland.*

Just as every man should have one or two Harris tweed jackets in his wardrobe, so too should he have one or two Irish tweeds, also. Rarer than their Scottish cousins, Irish tweed is just as classic as Harris--and this jacket is a lovely example of an irish tweed jacket.

Made in Ireland for Quill's Woolen Market of Killarney, this is a classic contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It features the traditional Irish double vent, as well as the traditional single button cuffs. It is cut from a lovely light brown herringbone tweed that was traditionally woven in Ireland. It is half-lined, and features the extra-wide interior pockets that characterize traditional Irish jackets, a feature that stems from the need to put all sorts of things into your pockets while working on the land.

Made in Ireland, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at *just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4





  

*3) HARRIS TWEED in RARE SMALLER SIZE!*

This is lovely! Cut from a beautiful dark chestnut herringbone Harris tweed which features the traditional Harris vertical striping in turquoise and slate grey, this is a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is half-lined, and features a single center vent. It also has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked "football" buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed--and, in this case, they have started to develop a lovely patina.

The jacket is in excellent condition, and was made in the USA.

It is also a RARE SMALLER SIZE--so grab it if this will fit you!

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) BEAUTIFUL Alexandre of Savile Row Guncheck tweed.*

This is absolutely beautiful! Made for Alexandre of Savile Row, London, this lovely guncheck features a base of miniature broken bone broad twill in dark brown with a complementary overcheck in chestnut and bracken. This is a really, really subtly beautiful jacket--my pictures really don't do it justice!

This jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It is fully lined, and fully canvassed; the interior features not just the lining, but also the tweed itself as accents around the main interior pockets. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs. Made in Egypt, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at *just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Tagged 42R, this measures slightly smaller:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 3/4









  

*5) The Trad Trifecta!*

*A) J. Press. Check.*
*B) Harris Tweed. Check.*
*C) A 3/2 sack jacket. Check.*

Given that Harris tweed is a staple of the Trad wardrobe it's surprising how infrequently J. Press has offered 3/2 sack jackets made from it. Given their comparative rarity I'm delighted to offer one today! Cut from a lovely basket-weave Harris Tweed in pewter, black, chestnut and taupe, this is a lovely classic 3/2 sack jacket. Fully canvassed and fully lined this has three button cuffs, with all of the buttons being lovely rich chestnut leather "football" buttons with metal shanks. It has a single center vent.

This jacket also features suede leather elbow patches in burnished chestnut brown, giving it a wonderfully professorial look. It was, of course, made in the USA.

This jacket was clearly someone's favourite jacket for a long time! As well as the elbow patches this has undergone professional repair to the liner; there are two interior patches near the hem on each side. It also has some wear to the leading edge of the placket. This is a much-loved jacket, and one that would now be perfect for weekend wear of casual evenings out--it has the perfect insouciance of a WASP tweed! It a phrase, it's ready to become your much-loved jacket, too, and will give you years of service in that capacity.

It is in Very Good condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer.*

*Tagged 46L. Measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) Dove Grey Striped Harris Tweed from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ.*

Pennington, NJ, found fame in Frederick Forsyth's novel, *Avenger*, where it was accurately described as a classic Revolutionary War small town, inhabited mainly by old-money families who preferred its quiet to the bustle of nearby Princeton. DiTorio's used to be THE classic old-money clothier of Pennington, specializing, like Langrock, in the Waspy Anglophile Ivy look. DiTorio's is long gone, but some of its wares occasionally surface from the cedar closets that they have been carefully stored in--and this Harris Tweed jacket is a lovely example!

Cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts, this is a lovely dove grey Harris Tweed with classic Harris vertical striping in slate and cream, heathered throughout with fleckings of light lichen green. Half-canvassed and half-lined this has a single center vent and three button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders. All of the buttons are metal-shanked leather football buttons. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30



    

*7) Princeton University Store 3/2 Tweed Herringbone Sack.*

*Dated Jan. 18th, 1980.*

Jimmy Carter was President, gold had just reached $1,000 an oz (on the precise day that this jacket was made!), and the Soviet Union had just sent 75,000 troops into Afghanistan. And, in Princeton, a fortunate Ivy League man took possession of this lovely jacket from the Princeton University Store.

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack this lovely jacket is cut from a classic light brown tweed herringbone. half-canvassed and half-lined this has a single center vent and very natural shoulders. It features two button cuffs, and all of the buttons are leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. Union made in the USA, this is in Very Good condition--it has no obvious flaws, but it could do with a press.... Which is very impressive for a jacket that's almost 40 years old!

*Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 31 1/2







 

*8) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" Harris Tweed jacket.*

*Patch Pockets!*

This is wonderful! Cut from a classic Harris Tweed in brown herringbone that is flecked through with berry red, peat black, and pumpkin orange this lovely jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. The buttons are all leather-covered and metal-shanked "football" buttons, and there are three to each cuff. It has very natural shoulders.

This jacket features flapped patch pockets with lapped seams. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This is in Very Good condition. It could do with a press, and there are some minor repairs to the liner, as shown.

This lovely Harris Tweed from Brooks Brothers' old "Brooksgate" line is a steal at *just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## FLMike

TweedyDon said:


> *Vintage Snakeskin Long (Breast Pocket) Wallet*​


​
How come this website turns every word into a web link except for "breast"?! Dang it.


----------



## Titus_A

FLMike said:


> How come this website turns every word into a web link except for "breast"?! Dang it.


I believe it's an advertising plugin of some sort.


----------



## iam.mike

*PLEASE NOTE: *
IT IS A VIOLATION OF OUR RULES TO BE POSTING ITEMS FOR SALE IN THIS THREAD & FORUM. ALL NON-COMMERCIAL SELLERS LOOKING TO ENGAGE IN P2P (PERSON TO PERSON) SALES MAY USE THE SALES FORUM INSTEAD.


----------



## Ivygrad71

It’s been a good 12 year ride!! Lmao!!


----------



## Pentheos

LOL


----------



## iam.mike

Ivygrad71 said:


> It's been a good 12 year ride!! Lmao!!


Yep, sorry - time to do some house cleaning


----------



## Ivygrad71

Flew under the radar for 12 glorious years...as they say “it’s not if you get caught, it’s when!”

It all came crashing down today!


----------



## iam.mike

Fwiw: The items that have been for sale here are & have been incredibly handsome, with some very fine photos and extremely well written descriptions. 

But, the place for making P2P sales is in the Sales forum.


----------



## TweedyDon

I wonder what triggered this? The Thrift Exchange has been running this way with Administrator approval for over 12 years....


----------



## drlivingston

mikel said:


> Fwiw: The items that have been for sale here are & have been incredibly handsome, with some very fine photos and extremely well written descriptions.
> 
> But, the place for making P2P sales is in the Sales forum.


Greetings, Mikel. What brought about this change? We have been doing business on this particular thread for years, with full approval of mods.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

If you owed us an explanation I guess you would give one,....?

With due respect how does this qualify as "House cleaning?"

:icon_scratch:


----------



## iam.mike

TweedyDon said:


> The Thrift Exchange has been running this way with Administrator approval for over 12 years....





drlivingston said:


> Greetings, Mikel. What brought about this change? We have been doing business on this particular thread for years, with full approval of mods


Nothing personal of course.

We're trying to enforce the Rules in a standard way across the site, and there are some threads here in Trad that have been in violation for a long time.

We noticed something similar popping up in another thread here in Trad, and it brought the subject matter to the surface for discussion.

It's not fair to enforce the Rules in some places on the Forum and not in others -- as that would be hypocritical.

Andy created the Sales Forum for P2P sales.

Is there a particular reason that these P2P (and even some B2P) sales shouldn't be going in the Sales Forum?

Seems to me that having all P2P sales in one central location is better than having them scattered throughout.

If there's a consensus that it would be better to have a Trad Sales Forum, that seems like a perfectly legitimate alternative.


----------



## paxonus

Seems to me the very first post in this thread set out the rules by which this thread has been operating for 12 years. Leave well enough alone.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'll be content if the Exchange was moved to the Sales Forum, but I think that there are three good reasons to leave it as it is--although reasonable people might well disagree with me!

1) The Sales Forum is just that--the Sales Forum. Goods offered there are often offered at prevailing market rate. By contrast, the Trad Exchange functioned as a way for persons who frequent Thrift Stores to pass along their finds at prices that did not "gouge" their fellow trads., but, instead, were below market rate. This retained the ethos of the original intent--to have a pure "swap" system for found garments--without the ineffectiveness of a barter system. By and large, posters on the Exchange have adhered to this non-commercial intent. This differentiated it from other Sales posts, and allowed its continuance as this was a relevant difference. The Exchange has accordingly generated a lot of goodwill for the Trad Forum, and hence AAAC as a whole.

2) It seems that a lot of people visit to see what's been listed on the Exchange. Having the Exchange mixed in with other threads on the Trad. Forum thus leads to some people coming for the Exchange, and then viewing other threads. If the Exchange was separated out, this traffic-generating feature would be lost, to the detriment of the Forum as a whole.

3) The third reason is perhaps the weakest, but the Exchange has been part of the Trad community with no ill effects for around 12 years. As since tradition and continuity is of value to the Trad Forum's members, this alone seems like a good reason to keep it! If sales threads are popping up elsewhere, they could simply be redirected to the Sales Forum, or the Exchange.


----------



## TDWat

I also find it quite a bit easier to scroll through one thread and see the pictures of everything that's up for offer than clicking on each individual thread in the sales forum. If even just TweedyDon were to post his items individually in the sales forum, that could hundreds of separate threads to go through one by one.


----------



## TweedyDon

TDWat said:


> I also find it quite a bit easier to scroll through one thread and see the pictures of everything that's up for offer than clicking on each individual thread in the sales forum. If even just TweedyDon were to post his items individually in the sales forum, that could hundreds of separate threads to go through one by one.


I agree that this was of organizing things is easier for people browsing! However, as a matter of logistics sellers would post a thread per type of item, and then reply to themselves on the same thread to list multiple items. This way works very well on other clothing fora (I'm not thinking of SF here!), although it has been noted that it diminishes cross-traffic to other areas of the site; people visit the Sales Threads and then leave.


----------



## iam.mike

Unless I've misunderstood the sentiment of the very first post, this thread was not intended to invite commercial sellers (someone who makes or buys goods with the intention of selling them to make a profit) to sell their goods here.

I'm sure someone *could* argue that there was an intent of some form of selling for profits, but I personally don't read the first post that way.

While this is nothing against the contributors in this thread, there are many posts that are clearly commercial in nature, even if they are offering the items at a fair & under-market price.

Andy himself acknowledged to me just today that this thread had long ago morphed into something different than what it had originally been created as.

With that being said, my goal here is to figure out how to ensure we operate in a manner where we do not violate the official Rules of the forum.

There is an importance in doing that, so we can enforce the Rules in a definitive and consistent manner across the entire site. Being fair and reasonable to everyone, equally.

@TweedyDon, I appreciate your thoughtful feedback, suggestions & of course your contributions.

The solution may be as simple as amending the Rules so that it includes this specific Thread (not the Forum) as the other authorized place to sell Trad-related goods only (what is currently being sold here).

I believe amending the Rules may be the best & most fair way forward. Will discuss with Andy and post an update.


----------



## gamma68

mikel said:


> *PLEASE NOTE: *
> IT IS A VIOLATION OF OUR RULES TO BE POSTING ITEMS FOR SALE IN THIS THREAD & FORUM. ALL NON-COMMERCIAL SELLERS LOOKING TO ENGAGE IN P2P (PERSON TO PERSON) SALES MAY USE THE SALES FORUM INSTEAD.


Umm, what? Fix something that isn't broken? This is not a smart move. Thanks for alienating the membership. Good bye.


----------



## randomdude2

Hear hear. This thread is a delight and isn't bothering anyone. Just leave us be.



gamma68 said:


> Umm, what? Fix something that isn't broken? This is not a smart move. Thanks for alienating the membership. Good bye.


----------



## Patrick06790

Leave it alone, please.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> Leave it alone, please.


I agree, please amend / change the rules to accommodate this thread. Personally, I don't want to wade through pages of "stuff" I'd never consider wearing to find something I'd like.


----------



## iam.mike

I proposed the Rules amendment to @Andy last night, and he got back to me this morning agreeing.

Not that anyone here was doing this, but we will be enforcing the rule of no linking to any online store outside of this site, for selling purposes.

We're good to go. Happy Trad Exchanging


----------



## Reuben

mikel said:


> I proposed the Rules amendment to @Andy last night, and he got back to me this morning agreeing.
> 
> Not that anyone here was doing this, but we will be enforcing the rule of no linking to any online store outside of this site, for selling purposes.
> 
> We're good to go. Happy Trad Exchanging


So the eBay spoilers thread is the one to die? And anyone with a link to their eBay store in their signature?


----------



## Mr. G from SD

I appreciate letting this thread continue on. While having just signed up on the forum, I have browsed this thread for a number of years and it has always been a favorite of mine (and i'm sure many others).

Getting back to clothing, here are a couple of wonderful J.Press sport coats, both labeled size 42L. 
*Asking for each $50 shipped OBO. Both together for $90 OBO*

First is a Prestige model.
23" pit to pit
22" across waist
19.5" shoulder seam to seam
32" length from bottom of collar
26.5" sleeve length from shoulder seam to end of sleeve


----------



## Mr. G from SD

Second is from the regular J.Press line.
Features light blue and yellow. 
Unsure of material content for certain, but guessing wool/silk blend, as it has a bit of slub to it.

22.5" pit to pit
22" waist
19 1/8" shoulder seam to seam
31.5" length from bottom of collar
24.5" sleeve length (extra 1" to lengthen)


----------



## iam.mike

@Reuben If the links are non-promotional (someone not trying to sell their own goods), then a link to eBay is acceptable, as it always has been.

Regarding the link in the signature, I don't believe that violates the Rules, though I know Andy and the moderators take issue with any *new* member posting a link in their signature, which is usually done as a way to create a backlink to their website or online store.

We'll have to formalize a policy around this because we can't be in a position where we're telling one member they can do something, and another member that they cannot do that same thing.

Maybe we'll tie it to a number of posts, or something along those lines to avoid newbies taking advantage.


----------



## Reptilicus

We'll I'm only selling my own mistakes. Speaking of which,
Price drop Le Tricoteur Guernsey Sweater. New with tags. Size 46, Chest size 44. $75. I purchased this in the wrong size and its a steal if you're looking for a Guernsey.


----------



## Reptilicus

Never Worn L.L. Bean Classic Raggwool Rib Crew
Sweater Men's Regular Size M.
P2p 23
Sleeve 33
$30 Shipped









*SOLD* O'Connell's Scottish Shetland Wool Sweater - Medium Grey
Very low mileage Size 42
Chest 42"
Sleeve 34"
Length 27"
$40 *SOLD*


----------



## housemartin

Bought this on ebay, absolute steal but although it was advertised as black it is (to my eye) navy. I have too many navy suits as it is so, passing it along.

Listing was as follows:

Tailor Anthony Sinclair provided the suits for Sean Connery in the first Bond movies *Dr. No*, *From Russia With Love*, *Goldfinger* (including the famous three-piece suit), *You Only Live Twice* and .

Terence Young, the director of *Dr. No*, turned to his own tailor Anthony Sinclair to oversee the transformation of the then unknown Sean Connery into the suave and stylish character that prevails in our minds today. For the shirtsand ties, they went to Terence Young's own bespoke shirtmaker Turnbull & Asser where Bond got his signature shirts with .

You are bidding on a _black_ (NAVY) 2 button suit by Anthony Sinclair Mayfair. I am 99% sure it is bespoke but not 100%

Jacket

100% wool
40" chest
31.24" length
25" sleeves
4 button working cuffs

Trousers

30" waist
31" leg
42" Total leg length
8" opening






































$200 plus shipping


----------



## gamma68

Glad to see some common sense kicked in and this thread is allowed to continue.


----------



## drlivingston

To celebrate, I might have to start listing stuff here again. It was a lot of fun when I used to sell here.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I have been meaning to get involved. Over the past couple of years my feet have flattened out slightly and a touch of arthritis means I have gone from ~10.5C in most lasts to a solid 11D in most lasts.

I have a few dozen pairs of higher end shoes that have mostly been closet queens and they need to move out,....


----------



## MikeF

drlivingston said:


> To celebrate, I might have to start listing stuff here again. It was a lot of fun when I used to sell here.


Please do.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MINT CONDITION!*

* Aero "On the Waterfront" Wool Jacket*​




*NO LONGER MADE IN THIS COLOUR SCHEME. POSSIBLY THE ONLY ONE AVAILABLE IN MINT CONDITION!*​
In Green and Black Buffalo Plaid.... MUCH more attractive and unusual than the current Red-and-Black Buffalo Plaid, and NO LONGER AVAILABLE!

Aero's jackets are renowned for their exceptionally high quality--but Aero's sterling reputation won't prepare you for just how incredible this jacket is. Since this was an Aero I was expecting this to be an exceptionally nice jacket, certainly far, far better than Woolrich's wool jackets and likely a notch or two above the Filson's Mackinaws. But the quality of this jacket is simply astonishing--it's simply in a completely different league to any other wool jacket that's been on the market, with even Filson's (pre-takeover) offerings paling by comparison.

This jacket's secret lies, first, in the incredible quality of the cloth that it's made from. Aero's "Waterfront" jacket is a reproduction of the Buffalo Plaid Utility jacket worn by Marlon Brando in *On the Waterfront*. With their unwavering commitment to authenticity Aero commissioned a British woolen mill to bring their pre-WWII looms back into production to produce the cloth from which this jacket is made. The result is a woolen cloth of a quality that's simply no longer seen. Rugged, thick, densely woven, with a slightly coarse nap--this is woolen cloth that is not only designed to keep its wearer warm and dry in almost any adverse weather conditions but to do so for decades and keep looking good. I really can't praise this cloth enough--until you've felt it you won't appreciate just how durable the pre-War wool utility jackets were, and hence how they could be worn day in and day out with their owners working hard in all weathers on the unforgiving docks.

But the ruggedness of the cloth isn't the only thing that sets it apart--it's also exceptionally beautiful. The green and black buffalo plaid is, in my view, a far more attractive colour scheme than the more usual red and black. And this makes it all the more unfortunate that this colour scheme is no longer being made.... Aero intended this jacket to be a recreation of Brando's *Waterfront* jacket, and once they learned (from the discovery of a rare colorized version of the film) that his jacket was red and black they stopped production of the green and black version. They apparently have no plans to re-introduce it (although we can hope they will!), and so this is one of the few remaining green and black versions available. And given its MINT condition, possibly the ONLY green and black version available in this colour scheme!

The quality of its cloth is not the only thing that makes this jacket exceptional--the other materials and its construction are also superb. Unlike the original pre-War utility jackets this version is constructed to the superlative standards you'd expect of Aero. (Indeed, they apologized for their perfect pattern matching, after some film buffs complained that the film version of this jacket lacked this!) In addition to the aforementioned perfect pattern matching the stitching is absolutely perfect throughout, and is incredibly strong, with lapped reinforced seams--perfect for the stress that the seams of the original pre-War jackets were subject to. The wool knit cuffs and hem and beautifully soft and tight, while the period-correct Talon zipper moves beautifully fluidly. The collar is period-correct, being similar to that of the classic A-2, while the snaps that secure the flapped patch pockets are designed to last for decades. This jacket is fully lined in Aero's black cotton drill--widely regarded as the warmest, most comfortable, and one of the most durable linings Aero offers. This jacket also comes with its original Aero leather zipper pull.

In keeping with Aero's quest for authenticity this jacket carries a pre-War style interior Aero label.

This jacket is in MINT, unworn condition--and is possibly the ONLY such jacket available today. It was, of course, made in Aero's factory in Galashiel, Scotland.

*Asking just $265, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Given that this is possibly the only jacket of its kind left, this is an absolute bargain, at considerably below retail!

Tagged a 44, this--like the original A2 jackets--was originally designed to be worn "high and tight" in the pre-War years. This would accordingly best fit a contemporary 42 chest, or possibly a 40, depending on how you like to layer.

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (including knits)
Shoulder: 20 (slopes into sleeve, making them fit slightly longer)
Length: 26 1/2


----------



## Mark4

This is the main thread I regularly check out and I hope Andy doesn't eliminate it. I've purchased items twice on this thread and both times I was very happy with the purchase. There's a reliability available here that we won't find elsewhere, imho.


----------



## kendallr88

Has anyone come across in navy grenadine or navy knit ties lately? I would interested in purchasing one from you. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Posting an identical message in the exchange and the blues/brags thread.

If you're a 36 waist, I found a treasure trove of pants today from Bill's and Hertling - twill, linen, seersucker and cords.

If you're a 48R, I found a couple of nice Samuelsohn pieces.

I would be happy to proxy for a fee. Please let me know - I didn't want to purchase without some prior interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Three pieces from this morning:

Corbin 3/2 in grey herringbone. Made for a fine men's shop in Birmingham and Tuscaloosa. Either lambswool or camel hair. No darts, soft shoulders, Fully-lined and USA Made.

Asking $30 shipped.

Measurements:

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 18"
Sleeve: 25"
Length: 31.5"

















Trafalgar braces. A couple of very faint spots as noted. Asking only $22 shipped.









Will update with more photos asap.

Update:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Allen Edmonds Strands- 12D Walnut color, great shape. These are a little tight on my feet. Asking $60 obo. PM with offers.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Sold.



kendallr88 said:


> Allen Edmonds Strands- 12D Walnut color, great shape. These are a little tight on my feet. Asking $60 obo. PM with offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*THINK SPRING!*

*Ralph Lauren "Rugby" brand bleeding Indian madras popover*
Tagged size M, 100% cotton, made in India
Features third (rear) collar button
Measures 21" chest, 29" length from BOC
No flaws
*CLAIMED*

*Brooks Brothers short sleeve fun shirt*
Tagged size XL
100% cotton, made in the USA
5 colors
Measures 28" chest, 32.5" length from BOC
No flaws
*CLAIMED*

*Lands' End long-sleeve madras shirt*
Tagged size L (16-16-1/2)
100% cotton, made in the USA
Measures 24" chest, 33" sleeve, 30.5" length
No flaws
*Asking $18 CONUS*


----------



## dorji

UPDATED 3/31
PM with interest or offers.
Shipping is always included in asking price, and I am happy to discount for multiple items.
All items are in excellent used condition.

Lands End Cashmere, long sleeve, V neck. Size M (38-40), on the lighter side of mid-weight. Rich purple color, China. Clean, hand washed with laundress cashmere shampoo. *$25>>$20>>$15*
P2P = 21.5"
One with flash, one without. True color is somewhere in between, but a bit darker.



Brooks Brothers County Club Flannel. Fabric is incredible, 60/40 Saxxon wool/cotton. Size "M Regular," which equates to approximately 16" X 34.5"
Button down collar, real horn buttons, fresh from the non-toxic dry cleaner. Asking *$30>>$25>>$20*
One with flash, one without.




Last up is an Andover Shop house model (Southwick) 2 button sack blazer. Year round weight navy blue Loro Piana wool. Size "40 MT," which stands for medium -tall. This is the Southwick size in between "Regular" and "Tall." Has hand made (3 on each side) keyhole buttonholes on sleeves. Also, needs buttons.
Asking $*35>>$30>>$25*
P2P = 22"
at button = 20.5"
BOC = 30.5"
Sleeve = 24.75"
Lapel = 3.5"
Shoulder = 18.75"




maybe you have your own favorite metal buttons to add to this blazer. Maybe you don't. I've got a set of light tan real horn buttons I can throw in for $5 if you like. They would look nice.


Linen Square from Seaward and Stearn. You will have to take my word on this one as I carefully removed the little tag with fabric content and manufacturer info. It is 100% linen, made in England, 16" square. The edges are done up in that machine stitching that Drake's uses. I wouldn't be surprised if the same manufacturer makes for both companies, but I have no concrete info on this. Asking just *$12>>$10>>$8*

come to think of it, this would look nice in springtime, in the pocket of that blazer, with the tan horn buttons...


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mike Petrik

dorgi, I sent you a pm via "start a conversation."


----------



## Jake8

kendallr88 said:


> Has anyone come across in navy grenadine or navy knit ties lately? I would interested in purchasing one from you. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey - have a sweet Navy knit FS - appears hardly worn -- still need one?


----------



## kendallr88

Jake8 said:


> Hey - have a sweet Navy knit FS - appears hardly worn -- still need one?


Yes, can you pm me pictures and measurements?

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiamdream

A few things that might be of interest...

First up, quite a nice heavy flannel 3/2, three-patch navy blazer from Brooks Brothers, 42 L. This was an eBay pickup that _almost_ works...I hope it can find a new home. Flawless except for a tiny pinhole above one of the pockets. Asking $50 shipped Priority CONUS.

shoulder: 18.25"
p2p: 22"
waist: 20.5"
sleeve: 26.25"
length BOC: 32"


































Next, a nice Orvis corduroy and leather hunting vest that was birthday present to myself a few years back. Really nicely made. Minimal wear (I wore it trap shooting a couple of times.) Asking $50 shipped Priority CONUS.

shoulder: 17.5"
p2p: 21.5"
total length: 30.75"


























(Not particularly trad, but if anyone's interested in a casual navy cotton blazer from J.Crew or a J.Crew Factory Thompson navy suit, let me know and I'd be happy to post them.)


----------



## gamma68

*SPIRIT OF SHETLAND SWEATER
Made in Scotland
New without tags, color is cumin *

Many of us have lamented the passing of the late, great Spirit of Shetland knitting company, known for their great Shetland wool sweaters.

This one is new, without tags. Just a tad small for me or I'd never part with it. No flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Cumin is like a mustard color. Not a creamy or bright yellow at all. This sweater would look fab with a brown tweed jacket. Or as a layering piece under a down vest. Or on its own.

No size tag, but I estimate it fits like a size 38-40.

Shoulders 17"
Chest 21.5"
Length: 26"
Sleeve: 29.75" (cuff rolled)

CLAIMED


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> *My weight loss, your gain
> Still available and I'd be happy to sell or trade*
> I lost weight I plan to keep off, so here are some great items of mine I can no longer wear.
> 
> Corbin blue cotton chambray pants. Flat front, waist-33"; inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs, up to 29 3/4" without cuffs. Excellent condition. $18 shipped CONUS.
> View attachment 19376
> View attachment 19377
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers (made in USA) brown wool flannel pants. Flat front, waist-34"; inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs, up to 29 3/4" without cuffs. Excellent condition. $18 shipped CONUS.
> View attachment 19378
> View attachment 19379
> 
> 
> Or take both pants for $34 shipped CONUS.
> 
> H. Freeman wool suit, olive herringbone with subtle orange lines. 3/2 roll coat with soft shoulders, and flat front pants. Beautiful fabric and ultra-trad. Measurements:
> Coat: Chest-21"; Shoulder-18"; Length-29"; Sleeve-22 1/2".
> Pants: Waist-34"; Inseam-26 1/4" with 1 3/4" cuffs, up to 29 3/4" without cuffs.
> Excellent condition. $38 shipped CONUS.
> View attachment 19380
> 
> View attachment 19381
> 
> View attachment 19382
> 
> 
> Or take both pants and the suit for $70. O make me an offer for any or all, including a trade.


----------



## katch

Hi All - I'm in search of a (BB?) Camel Hair 3/2 sack in about a 40L.

Ideal measurements:
Sh: 18"
P-P: ~21"
Length: 31-32" BOC
Sl: 26.

Let me know if anyone has one of these stashed away anywhere...


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's six pair of Bill's.

CORDS ARE SOLD!

Now a pair of Bill's M2 Khakis in Cramerton Twill. Flat front. Size 38. Waist is 19". Inseam is 28.5" with 1.5" cuffs.

Asking $40 shipped.

















Next is a pair in size 38. Model 7948 AR. Leather trim on pockets with flaps on back pockets. Darker Khakis but not coffee. Measurements:

Waist - 19"
Inseam - 30"
Cuffs - 1.5"

Asking $40 shipped.

















Last a pair of M1 in model number 7943. Color is dark rust - flaps on back pockets.

Waist is 19"
Inseam is 28.5"
Cuffs are 1.5"

Asking $40 shipped.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiamdream

Not so trad but there was interest.

J. Crew Factory Thompson wool suit. It's listed on the site as "navy" but it's not really a true navy worsted; it's a bit lighter and somewhat more casual as a result. Asking $50 shipped.










shoulders: 19
p2p: 21.5
waist: 20
sleeve: 26.5
BOC: 31

pants: listed 36x32 (regular, not slim, fit)
waist: 18.5
inseam: 31.5

J.Crew navy cotton chino blazer, size Large-Tall. 
I had this altered to shorten the sleeves a bit.
Asking $30 shipped.

shoulders: 19.25
p2p: 22
waist: 21
sleeve: 26.6
BOC: 31


----------



## housemartin

Regency Watch: great condition. Late 60s-mid 70s at a guess.
$55 anywhere in North America


----------



## HerrDavid

*Some nice pieces for the smaller trad. All are in new & like-new condition. For one reason or another each one of them didn't quite work out for me (you know how it goes). All prices include shipping.*

*$45 - Brooks Brothers 3/2 Cord Jacket, made-in-USA, 38S*

Vintage bought on eBay, but in pristine condition. No stains, marks, or bald spots. Leather wrapped buttons in perfect condition (no cracks). *NOTE:* although this jacket features a 3/2 roll it *is* darted.

Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 23.75
Shoulders: 18
Length: 28.25










*$35 - J Press 3/2 Sack, made-in-USA, 39S*

Obviously needs a pressing, but otherwise in excellent condition. Nice soft wide wale. Believe I bought this here on the exchange. Never worn by me (too big).

Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 23.5
Shoulders: 18
Length: 28










*$40 - NEW w/tags M2 Bills Khakis 8 Wale Cords, 31 (unfinished), color: Cement *

Purchased a few seasons ago before things went south with Bills.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump. Three great pair of khakis right here.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's six pair of Bill's.
> 
> CORDS ARE SOLD!
> 
> Now a pair of Bill's M2 Khakis in Cramerton Twill. Flat front. Size 38. Waist is 19". Inseam is 28.5" with 1.5" cuffs.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a pair in size 38. Model 7948 AR. Leather trim on pockets with flaps on back pockets. Darker Khakis but not coffee. Measurements:
> 
> Waist - 19"
> Inseam - 30"
> Cuffs - 1.5"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last a pair of M1 in model number 7943. Color is dark rust - flaps on back pockets.
> 
> Waist is 19"
> Inseam is 28.5"
> Cuffs are 1.5"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevr18

Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone would be interested insome stuff I have. I lost a fair bit of weight and things are a little too baggy.

-O'Connell's Denim Shetland Sweater Size 48
-O'Connell's Medium Grey Shetland Sweater Size 48
-16.5x37 Regent Fit Brooks Red Uni stripe OCBD
-17 x 37 Regent Fit Brooks Blue OCBD
-17 x 37 Regent Fit Brooks White OCBD

All of these clothes only saw a season (if that) of wear.

Open to offers.

Would be open to trades. Looking for a navy shetland in a 44 roughly. Also would like a brown or grey tweed 3/2 roll in a 42 Xlong if possible.

PM me for questions.


----------



## WillBarrett

More Bill's for you.

First up - M1 seersucker in 36w. Flat front. 

Measurements:

Waist - 18"
Inseam - 30.25"
Cuff - 1.75"

Asking $35 or offer shipped.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's one more piece for now.

Samuelsohn linen sport coat in 46R. 3/2 roll with hook vent. Unlined. Surgeon's cuffs. One loose stitch as noted. Needs pressing of course.

Asking $80 or offer.

Measurements:

Shoulder - 19"
Chest - 23"
Sleeve - 25.5"
Length - 31"





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgolf54

LeeLo said:


> Brooks Brothers Herringbone Tweed (Approx. 40R)
> 
> I noticed that this BB herringbone jacket has bee up for sale since February. If it's still available, would you consider selling for less than your posted price?
> 
> Thanks for the consideration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage black/white herringbone tweed sport coat from Brooks Brothers. Complete with natural shoulders, sack cut (no darts), swelled edges, two-button cuffs, single center vent, and a 3/2 roll button stance. It is in good used condition. There is a small hole on the inside of the collar that's not visible while wearing. No tagged size, please refer to measurements.
> 
> Measurements:
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 20.5"
> Length - 30.75"
> Sleeves - 24.75"
> 
> Asking $70 shipped CONUS


----------



## WillBarrett

Two shetlands and a rugby.

Vintage JAB made in Hong Kong. Size 42. A couple of mostly inconspicuous holes. Nice hunter green color.

Asking only $22 shipped.

Chest - 22"
























Heather blue v-neck. Lord and Taylor size 38. Chest measures 20" across. Can't find any holes - asking $25.










Vintage BB rugby. Made in Hong Kong size XL. Fits more like a large. Chest is 22". Some fraying inside collar.

Asking $22.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Orvis Half-Belt Tweed Shooting Jacket*​
Founded in 1856 in Vermont by Charles Orvis to sell fishing tackle, Orvis is still a family-owned business, and has the distinction of being the largest mail-order retailer in the United States.

As a family-owned business Orvis is free from pressure to dilute its brand and pursue short-term profits, and so is able to focus on what it does best--producing practical, high quality goods that are designed to last for years in the field.

This tweed Half-Belt Shooting Jacket is a lovely example of this combination of practicality and beauty.

Cut from a versatile three-season country houndstooth tweed is classic shades of autumn brown and forest green with a very subtle overcheck in chestnut and light slate blue, this lovely jacket is perfect for casual wear in America--or more formal shoots in the English countryside. Cut as a classic half-belt shooting jacket this has a sewn-on half-belt at the back, together with fully functional action back for ease of movement--a feature that was originally designed to allow lateral tracking of wildfowl with your gun while shooting. This jacket also features a throat latch (currently ornamental, but which could be made functional with the addition of a closure button on the opposite side) and suede elbow patches. This features leather-covered football buttons--perfect for tweed--two at the front, and three on the cuffs.

The jacket is a classic two-button front jacket with appropriate darting; it has a single center vent. It is also half-canvassed and fully lined. It was Made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!*

*Tagged 44L, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy, 
I speak for countless others when I say that you have had enough rest and relaxation from your duties on the exchange.

Now we are going to have to insist that you pick up your posting on the trad thrift exchange.

Regards,


----------



## TweedyDon

Many thanks for your kind words, Bill! Posting has been light for me everywhere for the last few months as I've had a LOT of other commitments, but it'll slowly resume this week and next, and be in full spate by mid-May! 

And just in case anyone's worried I only have tweeds, please rest assured that I'll be listing vast amounts of summer-appropriate attire--including some wonderful Madras and vintage Brooks Brothers summer jackets and suits!


----------



## WillBarrett

Going to post pics and measurements later but I've got a 3/2 Brooks camel hair in window pane in size 38R. Wanted to drop that in advance.

Asking $50 or offer

Update:

Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 20"
Sleeve - 23.5" (+2")
Length - 30"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Weekend bump - lot of good stuff in this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Terrific 3/2 navy blazer from Southwick. No patch pockets, alas, but otherwise solid. Fabric is a little heavy - might not work in summer in a warm climate, but your mileage may vary.

Two flags as noted - top button is loose and the middle button on the left sleeve is missing. You could easily convert to a two button cuff. 

Asking $50 or offer shipped.

Measurements:

Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 21"
Sleeve - 26"
Length - 32"





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*

"h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)

In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.

The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.

The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.

This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.

It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!

This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at *just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## LeeLo

*Corbin 3/2 Sack Hopsack Navy Blazer 41R/42R (No tagged size)*

No tagged size so please refer to the measurements below. Sack blazer with 3/2 roll, two patch pockets and NO hook vent as is common with Corbin. Two buttons on one cuff, missing one in the other. Half-lined and a loose seam that should be an easy fix. Union made in the USA. Perfect for Spring and Summer.

Measurements:
Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 22"
Length - 30"
Sleeves - 25"

Asking *$40 shipped* CONUS


----------



## Woofa

Going to be putting up some non read items. These a recall used, thrifted and available for trades. Hoping for a similar values item for me or my wife.
Feel free to pm me for offers and further details. Thanks.


----------



## Woofa

For trade: Brunello Cucinelli tweed coat


----------



## Woofa

For trade.
Sartoria castangia


----------



## Woofa

For trade.
D'Avenza (short arms)


----------



## kendallr88

Ties that I just don't wear. All in excellent condition. $16 a piece. Shipping included in price. Pm with interest. 
From left to right.
Brooks, Lands End navy polka dot
Gant raw silk
Far end rightJ. crew









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Lost about 30 pounds and these shirts are too big. $23 per shirt- shipping included 
Light blue- must iron Gitman Bros. Button down
White Brooks Bros. Non iron button down
Light blue Brooks Bros. Non iron button down
All 17-36 excellent condition








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I have your 30 pounds if you'd like them back


----------



## kendallr88

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I have your 30 pounds if you'd like them back


Lol, I am trying to keep them off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrDavid

Some more seasonally appropriate fare than my last offerings -- *MADRAS! *

*$15 each* (shipped) OR *$40 for all four* (shipped)

_From top to bottom:_ *(1)* s/s Polo Ralph Lauren (NO LOGO) sz Small (Classic fit); *(2)* s/s Lands' End sz Small; *(3)* s/s Brooks Brothers Red Fleece sz Med (but fits more like a small); *(4)* l/s Brooks Brothers sz Small (Madison fit)


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP - Make me an offer on these - Mother's Day is coming up, so help me out.



WillBarrett said:


> Two shetlands and a rugby.
> 
> Vintage JAB made in Hong Kong. Size 42. A couple of mostly inconspicuous holes. Nice hunter green color.
> 
> Asking only $22 shipped.
> 
> Chest - 22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather blue v-neck. Lord and Taylor size 38. Chest measures 20" across. Can't find any holes - asking $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage BB rugby. Made in Hong Kong size XL. Fits more like a large. Chest is 22". Some fraying inside collar.
> 
> Asking $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Some great khaki options here - make me an offer!



WillBarrett said:


> Here's six pair of Bill's.
> 
> CORDS ARE SOLD!
> 
> Now a pair of Bill's M2 Khakis in Cramerton Twill. Flat front. Size 38. Waist is 19". Inseam is 28.5" with 1.5" cuffs.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a pair in size 38. Model 7948 AR. Leather trim on pockets with flaps on back pockets. Darker Khakis but not coffee. Measurements:
> 
> Waist - 19"
> Inseam - 30"
> Cuffs - 1.5"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last a pair of M1 in model number 7943. Color is dark rust - flaps on back pockets.
> 
> Waist is 19"
> Inseam is 28.5"
> Cuffs are 1.5"
> 
> Asking $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Surely someone needs a good pair of seersuckers for the spring and summer....make me an offer.



WillBarrett said:


> More Bill's for you.
> 
> First up - M1 seersucker in 36w. Flat front.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Waist - 18"
> Inseam - 30.25"
> Cuff - 1.75"
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Next up is a pair of Bill's M1 in navy poplin. Measurements are same as above.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WillBarrett said:


> More Bill's for you.
> 
> First up - M1 seersucker in 36w. Flat front.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Waist - 18"
> Inseam - 30.25"
> Cuff - 1.75"
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Next up is a pair of Bill's M1 in navy poplin. Measurements are same as above.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WillBarrett said:


> More Bill's for you.
> 
> First up - M1 seersucker in 36w. Flat front.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Waist - 18"
> Inseam - 30.25"
> Cuff - 1.75"
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Next up is a pair of Bill's M1 in navy poplin. Measurements are same as above.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WillBarrett said:


> More Bill's for you.
> 
> First up - M1 seersucker in 36w. Flat front.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Waist - 18"
> Inseam - 30.25"
> Cuff - 1.75"
> 
> Asking $35 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Seriously - this camel hair is nearly grail status. So hard to find this sort of thing. Someone make me an offer.



WillBarrett said:


> Going to post pics and measurements later but I've got a 3/2 Brooks camel hair in window pane in size 38R. Wanted to drop that in advance.
> 
> Asking $50 or offer
> 
> Update:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 20"
> Sleeve - 23.5" (+2")
> Length - 30"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

WillBarrett said:


> Seriously - this camel hair is nearly grail status.


How so?


----------



## WillBarrett

FLMike said:


> How so?


Perhaps an overstatement on my part but in my own experience these are awful hard to find, especially in this pattern.m, which explains why I held on to it for too long, hoping I could make it work.

Your mileage may vary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers Bow Ties. I pulled these out of the Brooks Brothers Clearance Center in their last days and will pass some great prices to the Trad Forum. Self tie, adjustable from 13.75 to 18 in the neck. Price includes US shipping. Some have price tags. MSRP on bow ties ranges from $45 to $55. All are first quality with marked labels. #1 is a silk knit. 8 and 9 are also silk. All others are cotton.

Any ties in this post:
One for $22.
Two for $40.
Three for $54.

Order by number, left to right. Payment by paypal "payment for merchandise". I eat the paypal fees.



Silk Knit Ties. Extra crunchy! Retail $79.50. Order by number, Silk knit 1 for example.


----------



## Steve Smith

Shirts from Clearance Center closeout. The label is what I call the "We have a bunch of this fabric left over and need to make shirts out of it" label. Labels are sport shirt sizing but I am giving you neck-sleeve and P2P.

These are of recent manufacture, unlined collar, and flawless. You can put stain treatment on the marked label before the first wash and immediately get most of the mark removed.

I think this shirt is Supima cotton, but I can't be 100% certain because it is not labeled. High quality. Very similar in construction to the new $140 retail OCBDs.

Shipped to US address. $39.

S 15-33 P2P 22.5
M 16-34 23.75
L 17-35 25.5
XL 18-36 28

Last two pics show one of these beside a current $140 retail OCBD for comparison.


----------



## AlanC

On offer:

Brooks Brothers OCBDs, made in USA
16.5 x 32
Blue and yellow
Each has laundry markings on bottom interior placket
$40 shipped CONUS for the pair, PayPal (Compare at $140/ea.)

Bills Khakis shorts
Made in USA
Size 38, inseam ~9.5"
$25 delivered CONUS, PayPal


----------



## gamma68

*GRAIL ITEM, TRAD TIME CAPSULE*

*Circa 1960s, NOS Brooks Brothers 3/2 roll madras jacket
Complete with tags, size 40L*

This very Trad madras plaid jacket has apparently _never been worn_. It comes complete with the original tags. The sleeve tag has been detached but remains in pristine condition. I'd recommend keeping it with the jacket, which adds to its value. The smaller orange tags might have been for inventory tracking.

Bold red plaid with pink, yellow and navy. 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, partly lined, completely unstructured with very natural shoulders and next to no shoulder padding.

In excellent condition with no stains, holes, odors. There is a small thread snag on the left sleeve above the cuff which may have been where the original tag was placed. This is an easy fix, but remember this is cotton madras which inherently has small flaws here and there.

Actual measurements
Shoulders: 18"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from BOC: 32"

If this jacket is in your size, you'd be hard-pressed to find another one in such great condition. This stellar summertime jacket is primed for your next Trad pool party.

*Asking $60 CONUS*


----------



## gevans

Got a couple of ties that are too long that I am wanting to get rid of. Both are in good condition with no defects that I can make out. First is a Les Copains made in Italy 100% wool tie, measures 3.75" x 60". Second is a Robert Talbott made in U.S.A. 100% silk tie, measures 3.75" x 59". Asking $19 individually or $34 for both includes shipping in the CONUS. For Alaska or Hawaii price is $22 each or $37 for the pair shipped. PM me with interest or questions.


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers Blue Oxford Cloth Button Downs. These also have the _"Let's make some shirts out of those bolts of fabric"_ label. Note that they all have French plackets (no stitching down the front placket). Nice collar and excellent fabric, heavier than the current OCBD.

Sport shirt sized labels measure as follows:
Small 14.5-33, P2P 20.75
Medium 15-33. 23
Large 16.5-35, 24.25
XL 17.5-36, 26

$39 shipped to US address.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*NWT O'Connell's Nantucket Red Surcingle Belt (34) Made in USA*
(Buy It Now) *SOLD*


----------



## Steve Smith

Brand New Unopened *Box of 100* Brooks Brothers Wooden Suit or Shirt Hangers. Brooks Brothers in cursive on the front of each hanger. Printing on box indicates birch but I am unsure as to whether these are birch wood or birch finish. I have used these myself and they are quite durable. Hangers which I have used in my business for years still look perfect. 17 inches wide. One half inch thick. Curved. Dowel rod locks into place on wire holder to hold trousers firmly in place. Dress up your closet! 
If 100 is too many for you then give the excess as Christmas or birthday gifts. Most men don't own hangers as nice as these.
$290 includes US shipping. I pay the Paypal fees.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Going to eBay if not claimed by early Sunday evening. Offers welcome.



gamma68 said:


> *GRAIL ITEM, TRAD TIME CAPSULE*
> 
> *Circa 1960s, NOS Brooks Brothers 3/2 roll madras jacket
> Complete with tags, size 40L*
> 
> This very Trad madras plaid jacket has apparently _never been worn_. It comes complete with the original tags. The sleeve tag has been detached but remains in pristine condition. I'd recommend keeping it with the jacket, which adds to its value. The smaller orange tags might have been for inventory tracking.
> 
> Bold red plaid with pink, yellow and navy. 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, partly lined, completely unstructured with very natural shoulders and next to no shoulder padding.
> 
> In excellent condition with no stains, holes, odors. There is a small thread snag on the left sleeve above the cuff which may have been where the original tag was placed. This is an easy fix, but remember this is cotton madras which inherently has small flaws here and there.
> 
> Actual measurements
> Shoulders: 18"
> Chest: 21"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> Length from BOC: 32"
> 
> If this jacket is in your size, you'd be hard-pressed to find another one in such great condition. This stellar summertime jacket is primed for your next Trad pool party.
> 
> *Asking $60 CONUS*
> 
> View attachment 21712
> 
> View attachment 21713
> 
> View attachment 21714
> 
> View attachment 21715
> 
> View attachment 21716
> 
> View attachment 21717
> 
> View attachment 21718
> 
> View attachment 21719
> 
> View attachment 21720


----------



## TweedyDon

*A BEAUTIFUL ISAIA JACKET!*

Founded in the 1920s, in 1957 ISAIA moved to Casalnouvo, near Napoli, where almost half of the male adult population were tailors. They have had a national reputation in Italy for superlative tailoring, and this reputation spread internationally in the 1980s when they started to market to the United States and elsewhere in Europe. Despite the expansion of their business all of their jackets are still made in Casalnouvo.

Cut from cloth that's a lovely blend of wool, silk, and linen, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful light brown with cream pinstriping--the perfect colourway for Spring and early summer, especially given its Neapolitan heritage!

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting, this is fully canvassed, and fully lined in ISAIA's signature lining. This jacket has a twin vent, and features fully functional three--button surgeon's cuffs. It also features extensive handwork, not only on the buttonholes but also on the placket, the lapels, and in the lining. It was, of course, made in Casalnouvo, just outside Naples, Italy. It is is absolutely beautiful condition.

*Asking just $65, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged EU6 (US46) this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Vintage Banana Republic Safari Bush Vest!*​




The retail shopping Beverly Hills, California, is, to put it mildly, not exactly punk. Women of a certain age with handbag-sized yappy dogs, men with slicked back hair, expense accounts, and a desire for watches cut from hunks of pure gold are the stereotypical customers, and the goods are either aimed at tourists, or encrusted with diamonds. Lots of diamonds.

One morning, back in the early 1980s, all this came to a halt--quite literally, as traffic had to be stopped to allow a vintage (and very non-functional) single-engine bush plane to be dragged along the street and installed into the newest retail location. This was (rather dangerously) suspended from the ceiling.

It was then followed by a US Army Surplus Jeep... that was positioned do it looked like it was bursting out of the store window, Indiana Jones-style.

Then followed a life-size giraffe replica. And some tom-tom drums.

Banana Republic, the catalog-based safari clothing company that had been started on just $1,500 three years before, was getting its very first retail location.

Started in Mill Valley, Calif., by two travelling journalists, Banana Republic sold army surplus items rebranded as safari wear. Why military surplus? It was cheap, built to last, and classically cut. Why the plane, the jeep, the giraffe, and the admittedly offensive name? Why not? The founders had no retail experience, but could write ad. copy for the catalogs, and knew their products were first-rate.

What could go wrong?

The answer was nothing, until the brand was bought by The Gap in 1983. Five years of fun, and then... Banana Republic's fate was sealed, and it became what it is today. A mall brand that occasionally lucks into some excellent clothing.

But this vest dates from the original Banana Republic era, between 1978 and 1983. And it's classic "original" Banana Republic! A genuine Bush Vest, this is cut from soft yet sturdy cotton and is simply packed with features. It features two deep bellows pockets on the lower front, cut to hold an awful lot of gear. There are two very deep flashlight pockets on the front also, one on each side; these are complimented by two shallower bellows pockets. The left-hand front side features two deep zippered security pockets as well as a D-ring lantyard at the shoulder; the right side has a quilted shooting patch. All of the bellows pockets close with velcro fastening.

The interior features a full-length and very deep zippered game/security pocket, as well as two velcro-closed security pockets. The back features a full length game pocket; behind this on each side are two deep luggage pockets, each of which extend half the length of the vest.

The vest features side-adjusters, which are secured with heavy brass rings. It fastens with a heavy-duty and beautifully fluid YKK zipper as well as brass studs.

This is in excellent condition, apart from two small blemishes on the back, as shown.

Given the carrying capacity of this vest it could easily double as providing you with an additional item of hand-luggage.... so this could easily pay for itself on your first domestic US flight when you avoid the new baggage charges!









*Asking just $39 > 35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged a size S, this would work best for around a 36/38.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jacket from Josef A. Borg, the tailor who worked on the menswear for Sunset Boulevard...*

*....and went on to be THE tailor for the Ivy set of Princeton!*








*All hand-tailored, and cut from Zegna cloth.*​
Josef A. Borg was born in Malta, and before the Second World War ran a very successful business tailoring uniforms for the officers of the British Royal Navy. After the war he emigrated to the United States, where his tailoring skills took him to Hollywood to work under the great costume Edith Head, winner of no less than EIGHT Academy Awards for her costumes.

Edith specialized in costuming female leads, but also designed the clothes worn by William Holden. (Interesting, the other male lead, Erich von Stroheim, wore his own clothes.) Naturally, as a designer she didn't make the clothes herself--and hired Josef to work on those worn by the male stars. Thus, while Edith was designing the costumes for Gloria Swanson in *Sunset Boulevard* (based on 1940s Dior designs) Josef was working on cutting, and sewing those for William Holden.

But Josef didn't just want to dress film stars--and he missed running his own tailoring business. So, despite the success of *Sunset Boulevard* he moved from California to the East Coast, attracted to a new style of tailoring that was taking off there--the Anglophilia "Ivy League" look, pioneered by the Princeton tailor Norman Hilton and the retail tailor's Langrock.

As a former tailor to the Royal Navy and the tailor to the classic American film *Sunset Boulevard* the combination of these looks into "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style" was a natural for Josef, and he settled into tailoring on Palmer Square in Princeton. Although he didn't only tailor Ivy Style clothing, Borg's work was always utterly classic--and absolutely first rate. (Unlike many tailors, Borg did all of his work himself--by hand.) A piece by Borg was something to be cherished--and something that was exceptionally rare, since his work was all his own.

I'm thus delighted to offer this beautiful jacket by Josef A. Borg of Princeton--hand-tailored by Josef himself.

Tailored in 2006, this was one of the very last jackets that Josef made prior to his death in 2011. Beautifully cut from Zegna cloth that appears to be a blend of silk and linen (or, perhaps, is pure silk alone) the patterning and colourway of this jacket are exquisite--a classic herringbone in light brown and cream. This jacket has a standard two-button front with a single center vent. It has four buttons cuffs with faux buttonholes and two flapped front pockets with lapped seams at the top of the flaps. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The entire jacket is hand-made, including the hand-stitched buttonholes and the hand-stitched padding under the arms in the lining. It was, of course, made in the USA. More precisely, it was made in Princeton, NJ!

This jacket was worn very sparingly by its original owner--an executive Vice President or a major marketing company--who treasured it. It is thus is almost mint condition.
This is a very, very rare opportunity indeed to own not only a superbly hand-tailored jacket from one of America's premier tailors, but an item that has a direct connection to *Sunset Boulevard*, one of America's premier movies!

*As such, this is a bargain at just $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## AlanC

gamma68 said:


> BUMP. Going to eBay if not claimed by early Sunday evening. Offers welcome.


I'm shocked no one has purchased that. What a perfect piece.


----------



## Clintotron

AlanC said:


> I'm shocked no one has purchased that. What a perfect piece.


It's infinitely too small for me, otherwise it'd be hanging in my closet waiting for the Kentucky Derby next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gamma68

AlanC said:


> I'm shocked no one has purchased that. What a perfect piece.


Thanks, sir. And @Clintotron makes a great point. This jacket would be a huge hit at the Kentucky Derby. Or at a Kentucky Derby party. Or at any party.

Maybe my main photo wasn't so hot. Here it is hanging up.


----------



## cellochris

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, sir. And @Clintotron makes a great point. This jacket would be a huge hit at the Kentucky Derby. Or at a Kentucky Derby party. Or at any party.
> 
> Maybe my main photo wasn't so hot. Here it is hanging up.
> 
> View attachment 21780


42R and I would have PM'd you for sure!


----------



## gamma68

*Lands' End Direct Merchants
Lambswool sweater, tagged size L (42-44)
Made in Scotland*

From the days when Lands' End sold goods made somewhere other than China. Features saddle shoulders and a handsome heathered green colorway. Not so heavy that you couldn't wear it on a chilly spring or summer evening.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measures 24.5" chest, 34.25" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 28" length.

*Asking $30 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! Paul Stuart sweater in wonderfully luxurious alpaca.* Chest: 24; Sleeve: 33 1/2; Length: 25 3/4. Excellent condition. Asking just $29


----------



## TweedyDon

*I have several WONDERFUL summer jackets to pass along today... with lots more on the way!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING with the US; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!

1) WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*

"h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)

In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.

The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.

The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.

This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.

It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!

This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at *just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*2) WONDERFUL BROOKS BROTHERS SUMMER TARTAN JACKET! C.42, 43. MADE IN THE USA!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable or a jacket. And the tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $49 or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome-please PM with interest and offers!

*Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/4

















3) *Classic Vintage Brooks Brothers "Wash and Wear" Jacket in Rare Pattern!*

This jacket is absolutely lovely. Judging by the interior label (yellow block letters on a white background) this dates from the late 1960s--although you'd never guess this from its condition! Cut as a two button sack this is made from "Wash and Wear" fabric--the staple cloth of Ivy Style clothing in the 1960s. Usually, "Wash and Wear" jackets and suits were solid colours, and so this is highly unusual in that it features a beautiful multi-coloured overcheck (in red, yellow, green,and light blue) on light blazer-blue base.

This jacket features a single center vent, the classic American two button cuff, and a half-lining. Wonderfully lightweight, this is an absolutely perfect summer blazer, suitable for both casual settings and the modern office. It does have a couple of very minor scuffs, as shown, but these are hard to find and will hardly be seen when worn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 45R, this measures:*

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+ 13/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

4) *NWT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Madras 3/2 Jacket with Three Patch Pockets from Polo by Ralph Lauren!*

This jacket comes complete with its original tags, but since they are not attached this is being sold as "New, Without Tags".

Made for the British market this beautiful jacket was originally sold by Harvey Nichols of Knightsbridge, London, one of the most upscale stores in the city, catering to the upper-middle-class Sloane Rangers of Chelsea, Knightsbridge, and the Home Counties.

Given this provenance this jacket is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a wonderful traditional madras cotton plaid in blues and creams with sepia orange-pink accent stripes this jacket is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features a patch breast pocket and two lower flapped pockets. It has wonderfully slim 60s-inspired lapelsfour button cuffs, and a single vent. It is half-lined in the same fabric as the exterior shell, and beautifully unstructured.

As you'd expect for a jacket that was tried on precisely once and comes complete with its original tags this is in absolutely excellent condition!

It originally retailed for around $275.... so how about just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?







International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Size M. Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/ 16 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8



















*5) UTTERLY IVY! A wonderful jacket (likely silk and linen) in pale pink herringbone, by Oakloom Clothes of Baltimore, MD!
*
UTTERLY IVY! A wonderful jacket (likely silk and linen) in pale pink herringbone, by Oakloom Clothes of Baltimore, MD!

Oakloom Clothes had an unusual business model--they declined to advertise, considering this to be "vulgar", and relied on the quality of their clothing to speak for itself. No doubt this reticence kept Oakloom from the success that it deserved, for the quality of their clothing was first-rate. They made clothes for Paul Stuart, Bullock & Jones of San Francisco, and Maus and Hoffman in Palm Beach, FL. They specialized in classic, Ivy Style clothing, and this was continued when they were bought out in 1995 by Hartz & Co who wanted to use them as an entry into "the better part of the upper market".

This jacket shows just why Oakloom were so beloved by the few familiar with their clothing. This jacket is cut from a wonderful pale pink and cream herringbone cloth that's likely a blend of linen and silk. The herringbone is accented with vertical stripes in pale green, blue, and sunset gold. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in cream.

It has a single center vent. Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2












​


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) Jacket from Josef A. Borg, the tailor who worked on the menswear for *Sunset Boulevard*...*

*....and went on to be THE tailor for the Ivy set of Princeton!*








*All hand-tailored, and cut from Zegna cloth.*​
Josef A. Borg was born in Malta, and before the Second World War ran a very successful business tailoring uniforms for the officers of the British Royal Navy. After the war he emigrated to the United States, where his tailoring skills took him to Hollywood to work under the great costume Edith Head, winner of no less than EIGHT Academy Awards for her costumes.

Edith specialized in costuming female leads, but also designed the clothes worn by William Holden. (Interesting, the other male lead, Erich von Stroheim, wore his own clothes.) Naturally, as a designer she didn't make the clothes herself--and hired Josef to work on those worn by the male stars. Thus, while Edith was designing the costumes for Gloria Swanson in *Sunset Boulevard* (based on 1940s Dior designs) Josef was working on cutting, and sewing those for William Holden.

But Josef didn't just want to dress film stars--and he missed running his own tailoring business. So, despite the success of *Sunset Boulevard* he moved from California to the East Coast, attracted to a new style of tailoring that was taking off there--the Anglophilia "Ivy League" look, pioneered by the Princeton tailor Norman Hilton and the retail tailor's Langrock.

As a former tailor to the Royal Navy and the tailor to the classic American film *Sunset Boulevard* the combination of these looks into "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style" was a natural for Josef, and he settled into tailoring on Palmer Square in Princeton. Although he didn't only tailor Ivy Style clothing, Borg's work was always utterly classic--and absolutely first rate. (Unlike many tailors, Borg did all of his work himself--by hand.) A piece by Borg was something to be cherished--and something that was exceptionally rare, since his work was all his own.

I'm thus delighted to offer this beautiful jacket by Josef A. Borg of Princeton--hand-tailored by Josef himself.

Tailored in 2006, this was one of the very last jackets that Josef made prior to his death in 2011. Beautifully cut from Zegna cloth that appears to be a blend of silk and linen (or, perhaps, is pure silk alone) the patterning and colourway of this jacket are exquisite--a classic herringbone in light brown and cream. This jacket has a standard two-button front with a single center vent. It has four buttons cuffs with faux buttonholes and two flapped front pockets with lapped seams at the top of the flaps. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The entire jacket is hand-made, including the hand-stitched buttonholes and the hand-stitched padding under the arms in the lining. It was, of course, made in the USA. More precisely, it was made in Princeton, NJ!

This jacket was worn very sparingly by its original owner--an executive Vice President or a major marketing company--who treasured it. It is thus is almost mint condition.
This is a very, very rare opportunity indeed to own not only a superbly hand-tailored jacket from one of America's premier tailors, but an item that has a direct connection to *Sunset Boulevard*, one of America's premier movies!

*As such, this is a bargain at just $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*7) CLASSIC LIGHTWEIGHT BRITISH GUNCHECK; MADE IN THE UK AND PERFECT FOR SUMMER C.38, 40L*

This is a lovely example of a classic British jacket, tailored from a lighter mid-weight wool in a traditional guncheck patterning of forest green, bark brown, and peat black on a tan base. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting--standard on almost any British country jacket!--and features twin vents. It is fully lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It was originally sold by that stalwart store of the conservative British middle class, Marks & Spencer. It was Made in the UK, and given its classic good looks, weight, and guncheck colouring this would be perfect for Summer and early Fall

It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $40, or offer.

Tagged 40L, but runs slightly smaller. Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





 

8) *JUST $45! NOS ORVIS SAFARI TRAVEL FABRIC HALF-BELT JACKET. C. 40R. *

*SOLD*

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from 100% cotton, this jacket is New Old Stock with its original tags attached, announcing it as being cut from Orvis' Safari Travel fabric.

This jacket is simply packet with features! Cut as a two button sack--appropriately, since a more form-fitting jacket would be inappropriate in the climates this is designed for--this features two deep flapped demi-bellows pockets on the front, a VERY deep passport/wallet pocket cut as a ticket pocket on the left-hand side, and a breast pocket.

(A demi-bellows pocket is affixed at the outer edge like a regular pocket, with additional bellows fabric at the edge nearer the placket. This provides the extra carrying ability of a bellows pocket while retaining the drape of the jacket when the pockets are full.)

It also features a corduroy collar in cream, wide-spaced cuff buttons indicating that this is a functional rather than a formal jacket. On the back it features a reinforced straight shoulder yoke for added durability, a beautifully stitched half-belt, and a bi-swing back for ease of movement. It also features a single center hook vent.

The interior is half-lined--and lined at the belt--and features a full complement of interior pockets, including a zippered security pocket. This jacket is half-canvassed. It is, of course, in perfect condition--as you'd expect from a new jacket!

*Asking just $45 for this beautiful jacket, perfect for Summer!*

*Tagged 40R. Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*9) A BEAUTIFUL ISAIA JACKET!*

Cut from cloth that's a lovely blend of wool, silk, and linen, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful light brown with cream pinstriping--the perfect colourway for Spring and early summer, especially given its Neapolitan heritage!

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting, this is fully canvassed, and fully lined in ISAIA's signature lining. This jacket has a twin vent, and features fully functional three--button surgeon's cuffs. It also features extensive handwork, not only on the buttonholes but also on the placket, the lapels, and in the lining. It was, of course, made in Casalnouvo, just outside Naples, Italy. It is is absolutely beautiful condition.

*Asking just $65, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged EU6 (US46) this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4







     

*10) PRINCETON UNIVERSITY STORE SILK GLEN PLAID JACKET. C. 40. MADE IN THE USA. JUST $25!*

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at

just $25, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*11) BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket*

Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $29, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

















*12) Lovely Custom Made Salmon Jacket by Aficinando Clothiers--made for Ken Bradt!*

This was originally made for the banker Ken Bradt, the great-great-grandson of Louis Clarke, the founder of Autocar Company--now the oldest surviving motor vehicle company in North America!

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely light salmon cloth this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lots of handwork throughout, especially on the lapels and the placket and on the pocket flaps. It is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It includes fully functional surgeon's cuffs, and a twin vent. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*13) NWT ALAN FLUSSER SILK JACKET WITH GORGEOUS LILAC LINING. PICK STITCHING THROUGHOUT! C.44R*

This is a lovely jacket, and would be wonderful for Summer! Cut from pure silk, this jacket is a contemporary two button front model with darting. It has a single center vent, and a wonderful lining in pale lilac pink; the lining features pick stitching throughout. This jacket has three button cuffs and a single center vent. This jacket was an uncollected alteration--the sleeves were taken up--and so is new and unworn; it retains its original boutonniere tag. and all of the pockets are still basted shut, as is the vent. This is thus in excellent condition. Imported--just as the catalogues would say!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/8







  

14) *Lovely Bespoke Summer jacket--with working surgeon's cuffs!*

This is lovely, and perfect for three seasons--the only one it might not be good for is Winter, but that's mainly because of its colouring!

Although this jacket doesn't carry any labels it is clearly bespoke, and likely from an American tailor judging both by the quality and the unlikelihood that an Asian tailor would omit labeling his work.

Cut from a lighter mid-weight cloth that would be appropriate for summer office wear the colouring and patterning of this jacket are lovely; a slate-blue base with miniature overchecking in Royal blue and mottled black, with larger windowpane overchecking in russet and bracken.

This is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darts, and features a twin vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features the always-desirable working surgeons' cuffs, with four functional buttonholes on each sleeve. This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Measurements:

Chest: 22 7/8
Sleeve: 22 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 5/8
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## never behind

I hope this is the place to put this (if I understood correctly one of the purposes of the thread). I’m looking for a nice quality navy Hopsack blazer for summer - so something lightweight (say 9oz). I would like patch pockets and as little lining as possible. 

I need measurements around these

Yoke - 19”
Chest - 23”
Length - 29.5”

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Snakeskin Long (Breast Pocket) Wallet*​
This is lovely! Made primarily from snakeskin both inside and out with the interior pockets lined in thin soft suede this is developing a lovely patina. This has a YKK-zippered interior security compartment, a flapped compartment for stamps or business cards (the flap is secured by a snap), and two long interior compartments for banknotes. This has has a scalloped compartment for receipts.

In Very Good/Excellent condition, this lovely wallet is a bargain at just $39, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Measures 4 1/8" by 7".


----------



## TweedyDon

*JUST $39! FULL CANVAS DB PEAK LAPEL DARK NAVY BLAZER FROM EDE & RAVENSCROFT OF ENGLAND. C. 44L.*​
It's graduation season in America!

And although graduations are still about a month away in Britain many prospective graduates are contacting campus outfitters to order their graduation robes, the best of which are made by Ede & Ravenscroft, who were founded in 1689 are who are the traditional robemakers to the academy and the legal bar.

Ede & Ravenscroft don't restrict themselves to formal robes; they also make wonderful clothing for less formal occasions--like this beautiful, formal double-breasted blazer in dark navy.

This is fully canvassed and fully lined. Complete with formal peak lapels, this jacket has pick stitching throughout. It also features finished four button cuffs and twin vents. It has three front buttons on the right, and two on the left; close inspection reveals that there was never a third on the left, but if this bothers youy, don't despair--the original spare button is included on the interior of the jacket.

This beautiful, formal jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

Tagged 44L, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2)
SHoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*FANTASTIC Vintage 1930s/1940s Shooting Jacket by 10-X MFG. Co., Des Moines, Iowa.*​
This is absolutely wonderful! dating from the late 1930s or early 1940s this wonderful shooting jacket was made by 10-X MFG. Co. in Des Moines, Iowa--at the time THE manufacturer of professional-grade shooting jackets.

Sold as "The Rifleman's Jacket" this is simply packed with features, the most noticeable of which are the very thick leather shooting pads on the shoulder and on both sleeves and the deliberate curve of the sleeves. The pads are *extremely* thick, and designed to provide both protection from recoil and to cushion the wearer in extended bouts of shooting. These are clearly designed for professional marksmen. The first clue to this is simply their thickness; these are not the soft, thin, quilted "shooting pads" that one often sees on contemporary shooting clothing; these are THICK, soft, pads of leather designed to absorb recoil with the minimum effect on the shooter's aim. The second clue is their location on the garment. The shoulder pad is unremarkable... But the sleeve pads will motivate a second or third look even from the casual observer. The pad on the right-hand sleeve is large, and designed to protect the elbow of a prone rifleman while at rest. The lower pad on the left-hand sleeve is designed for elbow protection; the upper wraps around the bicep, both to cushion while shooting and to provide cushioning while at rest no matter what one's preferred resting pose was while prone. All of the pads are in excellent condition, although they do bear some discoloration from use, as shown.

The second noticeable feature of this jacket is the "banana" curve of the sleeves. These are cut so that they follow the natural contours of the arms while cradling a longgun at rest, or holding it up to shoot, giving them a distinctively "banana"-like curve. Again, this is a jacket for professional marksmen!

This jacket has several other features that set it apart from other, less prestigious garments. It has--of course--an action back for ease of movement while shooting--but unlike many action back jackets this also has an interior elasticated strap that's designed to keep the jackets shape and prevent it from bellowing in field condition while the back is extended, no matter what the wind conditions. This jacket also has a full-length back game pouch, and a rear half-belt; it has two deep front pockets that are jetted for ease of access, and a flapped button-down small breast pocket for spare shells. It fastens with five oversized front buttons, all of which are present and still tightly attached.

This jacket is cut from Style 973 Sanfordized Army Cloth--a lightweight yet incredibly durable and sturdy cotton duck. It carries a set of lovely vintage labels on the interior testifying to its origins and the cloth used!

This jacket also features a V-collar, and the sleeve cuffs are hacking cuffs--angled to minimize interference with gun use. These features--and contemporary adverts--indicate that this jacket was intended to be worn as a final protective layer of clothing over one's sweater or warm topcoat. This accounts for the relative lack of protection that it would afford in the neck area, its lack of a lining, and the shortness of the sleeves--a deliberate feature designed to minimize the chance of this garment's cuffs layering awkwardly over those of the warm layer below.

I mentioned above that this jacket was a professional grade jacket... which is why many surviving examples are festooned with award patches from shooting competitions. While this adds to their interest as artifacts it also cuts down on their ease of wearability. This version, however, has no patches attached. It also has all of its original stitching tight and intact, and while it does have some surface dirt and some discoloration to the leatherwork commensurate with field use this is by no means objectionable, or in need of a clean. It is, after all, a professional grade working garment!

As such, this is in Very Good condition.,,, and a wonderfully classic and useful piece of Americana! As such, this is a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.

Tagged 44, this is closer to a contemporary 38. It measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (measured around the curve, so this is longer than they would be when worn)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 28


----------



## TweedyDon

*1950s/1960s BURBERRY "SOLGARDINE" BALMACAAN RAINCOAT.*​
Named after the estate in Inverness, Scotland, where this style of coat was first developed, the Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant coat that offers exceptional weather protection.

This version of the Balmacaan by Burberry dates from the late 1950s or early 1960s--a precision in dating made possible by the fact that this is cut from Burberry's "Solgardine" cloth, a proprietary blend of 55/45 polyester/wool.... a fabric that has the feel and heft of the original World War One gabardine. Given the limited time in which Burberry made coats from Solgardine this is a very rare coat indeed!

Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan, this coat has a five button front closure with a concealed placket, attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain, deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat, a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear.

Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England--and it features a lovely vintage Harvest Gold lining.

This coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It has a couple of minor smudges on the shell, as shown, one of the buttons on the pocket flaps has been replaced, and there is a small white smudge in the lining at the hem.

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

This measures:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 35 3/4
Shoulder: NA
Length: 41 1/2


----------



## Steve Smith

TweedyDon said:


> *FANTASTIC Vintage 1930s/1940s Shooting Jacket by 10-X MFG. Co., Des Moines, Iowa.*​


That is an old school jacket intended for competitive shooting. The upper left bicep area has leather on it because in prone, sitting, or kneeling shooting positions a sling is wrapped around the left bicep and attached at the other end to the forward sling mount of the rifle. Part of the size issue is that they are meant to be very tight, tightening up the shooter's position.

Interesting find.


----------



## Steve Smith

Brand New Unopened *Box of 100* Brooks Brothers Wooden Suit or Shirt Hangers. Or you can buy 50. Brooks Brothers in cursive on the front of each hanger. Printing on box indicates birch but I am unsure as to whether these are birch wood or birch finish. I have used these myself and they are quite durable. Hangers which I have used in my business for years still look perfect. 17 inches wide. One half inch thick. Curved. Dowel rod locks into place on wire holder to hold trousers firmly in place. Dress up your closet!
If 100 is too many for you then give the excess as Christmas or birthday gifts. Most men don't own hangers as nice as these.
*$290 for 100 hangers. $170 for 50 hangers.* *$95 for 20 hangers. * Price includes US shipping, and my shipping fees are brutal on these. I pay the Paypal fees.


----------



## TweedyDon

Steve Smith said:


> That is an old school jacket intended for competitive shooting. The upper left bicep area has leather on it because in prone, sitting, or kneeling shooting positions a sling is wrapped around the left bicep and attached at the other end to the forward sling mount of the rifle. Part of the size issue is that they are meant to be very tight, tightening up the shooter's position.
> 
> Interesting find.


That's terrific information, Steve--thank you!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Tweedy claiming this. Message sent.
Regards,



TweedyDon said:


> *1950s/1960s BURBERRY "SOLGARDINE" BALMACAAN RAINCOAT.*​
> Named after the estate in Inverness, Scotland, where this style of coat was first developed, the Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant coat that offers exceptional weather protection.
> 
> This version of the Balmacaan by Burberry dates from the late 1950s or early 1960s--a precision in dating made possible by the fact that this is cut from Burberry's "Solgardine" cloth, a proprietary blend of 55/45 polyester/wool.... a fabric that has the feel and heft of the original World War One gabardine. Given the limited time in which Burberry made coats from Solgardine this is a very rare coat indeed!
> 
> Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan, this coat has a five button front closure with a concealed placket, attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain, deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat, a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear.
> 
> Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England--and it features a lovely vintage Harvest Gold lining.
> 
> This coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It has a couple of minor smudges on the shell, as shown, one of the buttons on the pocket flaps has been replaced, and there is a small white smudge in the lining at the hem.
> 
> Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> This measures:
> 
> Chest: 23
> Sleeve: 35 3/4
> Shoulder: NA
> Length: 41 1/2


----------



## Steve Smith

Labels are sport shirt sizing but I am giving you neck-sleeve and P2P.

These are of recent manufacture, unlined collar, and flawless. You can put stain treatment on the marked label before the first wash and immediately get most of the mark removed.

I think this shirt is Supima cotton, but I can't be 100% certain because it is not labeled so. High quality. Very similar in construction to the new $140 retail OCBDs.

Shipped to US address. $39.

S 15-33 P2P 22.5
M 16-34 23.75
L 17-35 25.5
XL 18-36 28

Last two pics show one of these beside a current $140 retail OCBD for comparison.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Zegna Soft jacket in wool and silk. Made in Switzerland! c.44L.*

Although this is not as trad as many of my offerings, this is just too nice to pass up!

Cut from a cloth that's a lovely blend of silk and wool, this beautiful soft jacket by Zegna Soft is a subdued classic light dove grey, with fleckings of cream and a subtle black Glen Plaid overcheck.

Made in Switzerland, this has a Continental three button front and jetted pockets. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features three button cuffs. It appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $39, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged (EU) 54L; ((US) 44L. Measurements:

Chest: 22 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder:; 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*
SAMPLE! New, unworn, 3/2 sack Patchwork Madras jacket.*

*Claimed!*

​
This was made up as a sample, and so is new and unworn--it even has the basting thread from the vent attached!

Designed to emulate the classic patchwork Madras jackets of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--like the original that I have just posted, below--this jacket is a wonderfully confident sunburst of a jacket, with Madras plaid squares in blues, reds, saffron yellow, and cream!

Cut as a 3/2 sack jacket this has a lightweight full lining in a summery thin Railroad stripe. It is single cented, and features four cuff buttons on each sleeve. It also has wonderfully narrow lapels--a tribute to the era that this jacket's creation was a homage to!

This is, of course, in absolutely excellent condition as it is new and unworn. It does have "Sample" written inside; it also features the original interior product specification tag that only appears in samples.

*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged M, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED!

Claimed!



New, without tags!*​
I've seen literally thousands of Harris Tweed jackets, and this is easily one of the best! First, the tweed that this is cut from is absolutely beautiful. The base is a very subtle lichen green herringbone, with windowpane overchecking in equally subtle Royal blue, berry red, and a dull orange that's the colour of turning autumn leaves. This really is absolutely wonderful, and despite my best efforts my close-up pictures of the fabric don't do it justice at all. Moreover, this is by no means a lightweight Harris tweed. Although this is a very recent jacket the cloth has the heft that you want from Harris--and that is so often lacking now as the fabric becomes lighter to cope with heated houses and offices.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a twin vent. Although there is no country of origin indicated it is absolutely obvious from the cut and the quality of this jacket that it was made in either England or Scotland.

It's also in absolutely excellent condition--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut. Indeed, I'm certain that this is New, Without Tags.

Given its beauty and perfect condition, this is a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 42L, this measures:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## Clintotron

TweedyDon said:


> *ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS HARRIS TWEED!
> 
> 
> 
> New, without tags!*​
> I've seen literally thousands of Harris Tweed jackets, and this is easily one of the best! First, the tweed that this is cut from is absolutely beautiful. The base is a very subtle lichen green herringbone, with windowpane overchecking in equally subtle Royal blue, berry red, and a dull orange that's the colour of turning autumn leaves. This really is absolutely wonderful, and despite my best efforts my close-up pictures of the fabric don't do it justice at all. Moreover, this is by no means a lightweight Harris tweed. Although this is a very recent jacket the cloth has the heft that you want from Harris--and that is so often lacking now as the fabric becomes lighter to cope with heated houses and offices.
> 
> The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a twin vent. Although there is no country of origin indicated it is absolutely obvious from the cut and the quality of this jacket that it was made in either England or Scotland.
> 
> It's also in absolutely excellent condition--all of the exterior pockets are still basted shut. Indeed, I'm certain that this is New, Without Tags.
> 
> Given its beauty and perfect condition, this is a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.
> 
> Tagged 42L, this measures:
> 
> Chest: 22 3/4
> Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2 1/2)
> Shoulder: 20
> Length: 32 1/2


I'll take it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TweedyDon

*Deadstock 1960s Vintage Shetland Twill Tweed Jacket*​
​
For obvious reasons original 1960s tweeds are becoming increasingly rare--and UNWORN 1960s tweeds are rarer still!

I'm thus very pleased to offer this wonderful deadstock 1960s tweed jacket, which is made all the more special by being both twill (i.e., it is woven so that it has diagonal parallel ridges in the cloth) and cut from Shetland cloth. Shetland sheep produce the finest wool of any of the traditional British sheep breeds; indeed, in 1790 the Highland Society decided to emphasize the breeding of Shetlands to compete with the luxurious merino wool that was then being imported from Spain. Shetland wool is both extremely durable and very soft, having a wonderful hand and drape. This jacket exemplifies both of these characteristics--indeed, despite being almost 60 years old it could easily pass for a modern reproduction as it's in excellent condition!

Featuring a classic mid-century cut, this is a high-roll three button sack jacket... the cut hints at being a 3/2 sack, but just doesn't take it all the way. It features lovely narrow mid-century lapels. It has two lower patch and flapped pockets on the front, and lapped seams on the shoulders and down the back. It also has a single hook vent--the tailoring quality is absolutely excellent! It is half-canvassed and half-lined. It features classic two-button cuffs, and all the buttons are leather, with metal shanks. The breast pocket is still basted shut, and this still retains its original exterior "Shetland" tag on the sleeve.

Although there is no country of origin, this is clearly Made in the USA.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chst: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ITALY Dark Grey 3/2 Blazer by Nick Hilton.*

​
Norman Hilton was not only one of the original "Big Five" Ivy Style stores in Princeton during the Golden Age, but its owner and founder was one of the main proponents and developers of Ivy Style--so much so that the WASP-y look of 1980s Ralph Lauren was a direct result of his influence.

Nick Hilton is Norman's son, and now runs his own store in Princeton. While this still has a strong Ivy Style presence Nick was astute enough to realize that this was becoming a rather exclusive market, and so diversified into higher-end Continental menswear--such as this wonderful Italian blazer.

The Italians--like the Japanese--were influenced by the classic, insouciant elements of Ivy Style, especially the casual collar rolls on shirts, the liquid lapel rolls on jackets... and, as here, the casual elegance of patch pockets. Cut from a lovely and comfortable blend of 95% wool and 5% nylon (which has resulted in a cloth that feels exactly high high quality worsted, but which holds its shape rather better over time) this lovely blazer exemplifies an Italian twist on Ivy Style. Cut with a 3/2 lapel and subtle darts, this features three patch pockets and is unvented in Flusser approved style. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It has four-button American cuffs, and was Made in Italy.

It is in absolutely excellent condition. The retail was c. $700, so how about $39, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?









Tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Summer Plaid Jacket from PBM!*

​
PMB (Pincus Bros Maxwell) was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia--hence the Liberty Bell on their labels!

This wonderful jacket was certainly made in Philadelphia, hailing as it does from the late 1960s to early 1970s. The lighter-weight wool cloth that it is cut from is a lovely rare summer check that's versatile enough to take you through the early Fall, to be resumed in the Spring--the lighter colours aren't really suitable for Winter, unless you live in a warm climate.

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this was made for Jack Donnelly's of Trenton, back when Donnelly's was (a) open, (b) Trenton was the place to be in NJ, and (c) Donnelly's was a great high-end men's store serving local politicos and visiting Princetonians. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features crested brass buttons. And, best of all, not only are the lower exterior pockets flapped--the exterior breast pocket is flapped, too!

Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition apart from a tiny brown spot on the right shoulder which will come off with the first dry-cleaning.

Asking just $35, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*L.L.Bean's RARE mouton-collar A-2 style jacket!*​
Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 25
Length (top of collar): 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Corduroy Harrington Jacket*

*Claimed!*

​
The Harrington jacket is an iconic piece of men's clothing, and Brooks Brothers has produced a version of it that's perfect for Fall, Winter, and the cooler days of Spring. Cut from a lovely heavier mid-weight cotton cord fabric in a classic dark navy blue, this is lined in Brooks Brothers' signature plaid. It has all of the features you'd expect of a Harrington jacket; knit cuffs, deep slash handwarmer pockets, interior pockets, and a classic scalloped yoke at the back. It has features a collar that can turn up against the wind, and that is secured with two classic "football" buttons.

This is in very Good/Excellent condition--it has a small mark on the lining by the hem, as shown--and *is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*PS*: The circles are light catching dust motes; they are not on the jacket. But if you believe that they are 'orbs" of "good spirits" infusing the jacket with luck and happiness I will be happy to charge $135!









*Tagged XL. Measurements:*

Chest: 26
Sleeve: 26 3/8
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length (BOC at back): 27


----------



## TweedyDon

*PAUL STUART "WESTGATE" JACKET IN SILK AND LINEN! C.41. *
**

*PERFECT FOR SUMMER! *​
This is beautiful! Made for Paul Stuart, this jacket is cut from a summery blend of silk (70%) and linen (30%) which gives it a wonderful drape and extremely interesting texture. The patterning and colourway is also perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, being a light sky blue-grey and cream herringbone heathered throughout with cream.

Fully canvassed and fully lined this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at *just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome!

Please PM with interest and offers!*

Tagged 41R, this measures:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE BESPOKE summer jacket from Philadelphia tailor!*

This is wonderful! Made by the upscale Philadelphia tailor Vittorio Castagna (then located on 17th street) in April 1973, this is a classic 1960's - 1970's plaid jacket that's perfect for summer--as indeed this is the season it was built for!

Fully hand tailored, it features a twin vent and hacking pockets, is fully canvassed, and has three button cuffs. It is darted, and has a two button closure. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition. Castagna's relocated to Walnut Street in 1988, near Gucci, Burberry, Jaeger, and Duchamps. This is a lovely jacket, and I'd love to find it a good home, so it's FREE--just send me $15 to cover Priority boxed shipping anywhere in the USA!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
SHoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*White Bucks--THE Classic Ivy Summer Shoe!*

White bucks are THE quintessential Ivy summer footwear! So-called because they were originally made with buckskin, these have long been a staple of the Ivy summer, as the 1960s ad below makes clear! Indeed, the habit that Ivy-educated lawyers had of wearing these shoes to work led to the term "white shoe law firm" to describe a certain type of legal practice.

These shoes are a lovely example of this summer classic, with beautiful creamy white uppers and red soles. Made by Cole Haan, these are in Very Good condition, with some minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown, and minor wear to the insoles. Size 9.5 D.

*Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED IN GREY AND CHESTNUT BROWN HERRINGBONE. MADE IN THE USA!*

​
This is a lovely, in a grey and light brown herringbone which presents as classic grey herringbone. This features the classic vertical single-thread striping of traditional Harris herringbone, here in subtle sky blue, tea rose pink, and tan. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button front jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features the traditional leather-covered, metal shanked football buttons that are the perfect complement to Harris Tweed. This was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

*Asking just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## stewartu

*Perfect Brooks Brothers Seersucker Sport Coat
















*

Dreaming of summer? Get ready with this beautiful Brooks Brothers seersucker sport coat. Immaculate condition size 44L and fits true to size.

Measurements:
Pit to pit: 23
Shoulders: 20
Length (bottom of collar to bottom of jacket): 33
Sleeves: 27

$65 shipped conus.


----------



## stewartu

Great Allen Edmonds Walton 11.5B


















Lovely pair of AE Walton in chocolate grain leather. Size 11.5 B.

These are fantastic, but a bit tight for me. I bought new.

Probably 10 wears and cared for lovingly.

Selling for $100 *$85 or best offe*r. Shipping included in the price. U.S. sales only. Shoe trees not included.

More pics on request.


----------



## stewartu

*Lots of Allen Edmonds, sizes 10, 11.5, and 14!*

Bunch of shoes to go. All are in very good shape. None have been polished so a good polishing and conditioning will really bring them back to excellence. Crummy pics, but my laziness is your bargain. Shipping to conus only. Offers entertained and ask if you want additional pics or have questions. All blemishes are in the photos only. These are all really nice shoes.

Allen Edmonds Mansfield in Burgundy. 10 D. Lovely shoes in great shape. $60 shipped conus.










Allen Edmonds Chelsea in black calf. 10D. Again in great shape and lovely shoes. $60 shipped conus.










Allen Edmonds Shelton saddle oxford in 14B. Shoes in great shape. Need a good polishing. $50 shipped conus.










Allen Edmonds Penny Loafer in burgundy, 14B. Great shape. $50 shipped conus.










Allen Edmonds Manchester in burgundy, 14B. Great shape. $50 shipped conus.


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE heyday Jos A. Bank patchwork Indian madras shorts
No tag, measures as a size 36*

JAB oval label items are the ones Trads seek most, as they represent high-quality menswear from the Ivy Style heyday. These shorts are one such item, long before the time when JAB became a "buy 1 get 3 free" discount retailer of throwaway clothing made in Asia.

Excellent vintage condition with no flaws. For the sake of full disclosure, there is a small hole on the right front, about half the size of a pencil eraser head. Only noticeable on _very close_ inspection. Three stitches would close it, but you'll wear them while playing touch football with your Trad pals at the next summer lawn party anyway, right? Frankly, I never noticed this tiny hole until I took photos (it's in photo 3). These shorts are clean and ready to wear.

Waist measures 18", length 20"

*CLAIMED *


----------



## TweedyDon

*Authentic Bespoke Rowing Blazer*

​
Rowing blazers originated in England where they were worn by members of competitive rowing clubs especially those associated with colleges of Oxford and Cambridge University. Often loud and garish, they were highly coveted as status symbols within both the rowing and college communities, and were surrounded by arcane rituals concerning their wear and use. (Many clubs, for example, forbade the cleaning or repair of blazers unless their owners performed some noteworthy feat, such as winning an Olympic medal.) The more muted versions of these blazers found their way into the summer wardrobes of the well-dressed English upper classes... and, from there, into the wardrobes of their well-dressed preppy cousins.

Unlike the classic navy blue blazer--which has similar sporting origins--rowing blazers are still fairly rare. This is possibly because they have considerably more panache and so require more confidence to wear--but more likely because they are not readily available commercially, and so often need to be specially made.

That's certainly the case for this bespoke beauty, which was made by a small and very exclusive tailor in England. As I outline on my Facebook page *WaterhollowTweed *some small and exclusive tailors in England refrain from labeling their clothing, both because they have as much work as they can handle and also because they consider any form of advertising to be vulgar--and this jacket, while clearly bespoke, lacks any identifying marks.... except for its obvious exceptional quality.

This is perfectly cut as a formal English jacket, with peak lapels, darting for the correct slim silhouette, the correct single-button front fastening, and no rear vent. It features plenty of handwork throughout, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. It features deep exterior pockets with an interior hand-sewn cotton change pocket on the right-hand side.

Naturally, being a formal rowing blazer this features the traditional trim on the pocket flaps of the lower exterior pockets, on the leading edge of the exterior breast pocket, on the lapels and the placket, and edging the collar. In this case, the trim is scarlet--not only a perfect complement to the black of the jacket itself, but, with the black of the jacket, an indication that this jacket was made for a supporter of the US Rowing Team. (Likely a supporter rather than a member, as this jacket lacks the scarlet gauntlets encircling the cuffs that denotes a rower on blazers of this type.) A further hint that this was made for an American client of an English tailor lies in the three button American cuffs--something that would be specially requested.

Unlike most rowing blazers (which tend to receive harsh treatment!) this is in absolutely excellent condition. As such, this represents a very rare chance to acquire an iconic item of clothing that's of superb quality, at a fraction of its original price.

Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 5/16
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Nick Hilton Summer Jacket*



*This jacket is absolutely BEAUTIFUL--my pictures don't do it justice at all!*​
Made for Nick Hilton, the Princeton clothing store that is owned by the son of Norman Hilton, the man who was largely responsible for the Ivy Style of the Golden Age, this jacket is cut from a summer blend of wool, silk, and linen, which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway of the fabric do full justice to the summery quality of the cloth; the checking is a wonderful medley of sky blue, lavender, light black and bracken--a mixture that is so subtle that try as I might the horizontal lavender stripes kept showing as the same colour as the vertical blue stripes in my pictures!

The Summer colouring of the jacket is continued in the interior, with sky blue facings on the leading edges of the interior pockets.

The jacket is cut as Hilton's "Gibson" model--a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and dual center vent. It features pick stitching in the lining. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features four buttons cuffs. It was made in Canada, and is in is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer.

Tagged 50L, this measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Glen Plaid jacket!*

​
Union made in the USA for Neiman Marcus, this is a lovely versatile Summer jacket. Although there is no fabric content listed this appears to be a lightweight blend of wool and silk with a lovely hand and drape. The patterning and colourway are wonderfully summery; a lovely Glen Plaid in creams, slate grey, and taupe.

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts this is fully lined and half-canvassed with a single center vent. It is in absolutely excellent condition, except for a two stitch repair in the lining at the shoulders.

Asking just $29, or offer.

Tagged 42R. This measures:
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

*Please note: Photobucket SHOULD be showing all the pictures, and does so sporadically. If they are not showing for you please click on the image to see them!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC SEERSUCKER JACKET, from Haspel!*

​
Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Recognizing that the British used seersucker widely in their tropical colonies, he created seersucker suits and jackets. These were immediately successful, and were imported into the Ivy League look by way of Princeton, long the traditional Ivy for men from the South. (And long only *men* from the South... True to the conservatism of ts student population Princeton , shockingly, didn't fully admit women until 1969.)

This is a lovely example of a contemporary Haspel seersucker jacket! Pure cotton, this is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, has a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It does have some minor discoloration at the collar turn, as shown--I only saw this when photographing in bright sunlight! Otherwise, it's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 48R. Measurements:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder:21
Length: 30 5/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in Italy Summer-weight 3/2 Blazer from Zegna!*

​
This is lovely! Cut from lightweight wool that makes this perfect for summer wear this lovely jacket from Ermenegildo Zegna is cut as a 3/2 jacket with a lovely fluid lapel roll. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a lighter navy blue with a broken-line overchecking in cream and slate grey.

The jacket has subtle darts for the proper Continental silhouette, four button cuffs, and is unvented. It is fully lined and half-canvassed, and was Made in Italy.

It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is formal enough for office wear.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged (EU) 54 (US 44), this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Langrock 3/2 sack Summer Blazer*

​
Langrock was THE Ivy Store in Princeton, and, with Norman Hilton, was largely responsible for the TNSIL ("The Natural Shoulder Ivy League") look of the Golden Age of Ivy Style. While the rumor that Langrock refused to sell darted jackets is appealing but false, it is certainly true that Langrock focused almost obsessively on the Anglophilic Ivy look, with Harris tweeds, shetland sweaters, and 3/2 sacks galore in its store. Its claim to have been the "defender of the Ivy league Look" is well-justified!

Since Langrock was so wedded to traditional, classic clothing and fabrics such as Harris tweed and shetland wool it might come as a surprise to realize that it occasionally carried clothing that included polyester. Yet this isn't as surprising as it might sound--for the polyester of the 1960s was NOT the polyester of today.... It was far better, and could often feel just like the fabric that it was being used to mimic of reinforce. (I've handled 1960s polyester ties that could pass easily for silk, and 1960s polyester jackets that felt just like wool.) To be sure, while the vintage polyester could mimic the feel of natural fibers it simply couldn't perform like them... and so by the mid-1960s stores such as Langrock were only willing to have polyester as part of mixed-fiber clothing. The clothing still felt the same as natural fiber, but it was sturdier, and more durable owing to the polyester content--and the performance wasn't significantly compromised as the majority of the fibers were still natural.

That's the case here, with this classic 3/2 sack summer blazer from Langrock. Cut from a lightweight poly-wool hopsack cloth that's excellent for summer, this 3/2 sack has a single center vent and a half-lining. It is half-canvassed, and features the classic two button cuffs. It has subtle contrast stitching on the lapels and the placket, and contrasting cream buttons on the cuffs and on the front--these are original to the jacket. It features patch pockets!

It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

It does have some minor issues. There is some fraying in the lining at the shoulder and by the interior pockets, as shown; these are easy fixes or could simply be ignored. It has a smudge on the underside of the left-hand cuff, and could do with a dry clean to freshen it up. It is, however, fully wearable, and would make a perfect casual--and VERY Trad!--blazer for summer.

Asking just $25, or offer.

Tagged 48, this measures:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely Red Summer "Resort Blazer"!*

​
The "Summer Resort Blazer" is a preppy classic. A very casual blazer designed for wearing at resorts--where else?--the classic "RB" comes in a solid color (preferably fairly bright!), has patch pockets to indicate clearly that it's a casual item, and crested brass buttons. It should also be either very lightweight wool or hopsack, and Made in the USA.

This lovely example meets all of these desiderata! A lovely shade of Tropical Red, this has patch pockets, crested brass buttons, a full lining, and a single center vent. And it was, of course, Made in the USA from lightweight wool in a hopsack weave!

A lovely fun item to round out a classic summer wardrobe!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Vintage Two-Button Sack Summer Blazer in Cotton

*​
Mark, Fore, & Strike are something of a "sleeper" company. Founded on Cape Cod in 1951, they stayed small and continued to focus on what they did best--making classic clothing for (in their words!) "a select group of people who had a good deal of money and plenty of leisure time -- and the desire to dress nicely for it".

Every piece of clothing I've seen from them has been excellent! At first, I thought they were a company that made high-end reproductions of classic American clothing from the Golden Age, but then I realized that they were simply making clothing the way that they'd always made it. Their jackets weren't reproductions of 1960s clothing--they either were 1960s clothing, or else they were made to precisely the same specifications as the company had used in the 1960s!

This jacket is no exception. A classic two-button sack jacket, this is cut from sturdy yet breathable cotton in a lovely shade of deep summer blue. This features contrasting cream buttons, a single center hook vent, a half-lining, and half-canvassing. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.... and although its excellent condition indicates that it was made very recently it actually dates from the mid-1960s!

This is a wonderful opportunity to acquire a lovely original vintage summer sack jacket at the bargain price of just $35!

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*SPECTACULAR Recent Nick Hilton 3/2 sack jacket.*

*CLAIMED!*

​
With Landau's, Nick Hilton can justly lay claim to be the only surviving purveyor of the Ivy League style in Princeton--all the more so since his father, Norman Hilton, was one of the original advocates and initiators of the style!

This jacket is Hilton going back to his roots in Ivy Style... and it's absolutely gorgeous, readily comparable in both style and quality to the best that his father used to offer.

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket this is fully canvassed and fully lined. The cloth is a beautiful lightweight wool in a classic Summer Glen Plaid style, with the plaid being shades of summer lichens and fresh budding greens, accented with dark creams and slate blue-grey, shot through with single-needle striping in sepia rose and early bracken. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It has lapped seams at the shoulder and a single hook vent. It features four button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, all of its exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Given that the original (and recent!) retail on this was c.$800, this is a bargain at just $49, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Bespoke Summer Jacket!*

​
This is beautiful! Custom made for the New York titan of industry Peter Riguardi (the President of Jones Lang LaSalle, the major commercial real estate broker firm of New York) by the highly exclusive New York custom tailor Mark Thiesfeld this is a Continental-style jacket with a high three button front closure. It features subtle darts, which not only provide it with a neat silhouette but allow Thiesfeld to demonstrate his superb pattern-matching skills. It also features extensive handwork, including some superb pick-stitching in the lining.

Since this is bespoke there is no indication of the cloth used, but it appears to be a lovely lightweight summer worsted wool. The colouring and patterning are beautiful--a light lichen green base with overchecking in cream and baby blue.

The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features American four button cuffs. It is twin vented, and was, of course, Made in the USA!

It is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent Brooks Brothers Summer jacket in wool and silk.*



*Tags and spare buttons included!*​
A recent--and very beautiful--offering from Brooks Brothers, this lovely summer jacket is cut from cloth that's a blend of 65% wool and 35% silk, providing it with a wonderful hand and interesting texture. The base of this jacket is an unusual birdseye weave in dull lichen green and cream, with a wonderfully subtle overcheck in berry red, sky blue, summer green and burnt umber.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is fully lined and half-canvassed and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs.

It comes complete with its original sleeve tag and packet of spare buttons. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

Made in the USA.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 43L, this measures:

Chest: 22 3/8
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*Alex Cannon of CT Summer Jacket*

​
Made in Canada, this is a lovely lightweight summer jacket. Although there is no fabric content available this is likely a wool-silk blend. The colourway and patterning are lovely--a light slate-blue miniature broken bone herringbone base that looks almost like sharkskin with a very subtle overcheck in baby blue and golden wheat. This is perfect for Spring and Summer!

The jacket is cut as a British-inspired three button jacket with darting. It has a twin center vent--true to its British heritage--and four button cuffs. It features pick stitching in the lining. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent Brooks Brothers Wool/Silk Summer Jacket*

​
Cut from a lightweight blend of 53% silk and 47% worsted wool the cloth is a lovely summer miniature check in peat black and wheat, with accents in sunset gold.

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with darting this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent, and four button cuffs. It was Made in the USA--and is in absolutely excellent condition. The two lower exterior pockets are still basted shut!

A lovely and versatile summer jacket, this is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 46L, this measures:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*Levis 501 in WHITE OAK CONE DENIM!*

*Denim made on vintage 1940's Draper X-3 Looms!*



*NO LONGER AVAILABLE!*​
Cone Mills White Oak denim plant in Greensboro, NC, closed on December 31st, 2017 after having been in continuous operation for 110 years.

It was the last selvedge denim mill in the United States, and used vintage 1940's Draper X-3 looms to produce denim just as they'd done back then.

Not surprisingly, Cone Mills White Oak denim is now highly sought-after, with used items made from it sometimes fetching more than they did when they were new--even if they were new just last year!

I'm thus very pleased to offer not only a pair of jeans in White Oak denim, but a pair of classic Levis 501s.... and, moreover, a pair in rare British Khaki White Oak denim!

These are in excellent condition. Tagged 34/36 they measure:

Waist: 17
Inseam: 33 1/2

(These are unlikely to shrink further.)

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.... a bargain for classic jeans cut from with classic American denim made just as it was in the '40s!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PATCH MADRAS TROUSERS!*

A Trad/Ivy summer classic, these lovely patch madras trousers were made very recently by Vineyard Vines. They're gossamer-light and unlined, and so suitable for even the hottest days of summer! They're in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

Tagged "36 unhemmed" these measure:

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 32 1/2 (+1)


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s Summer Tobacco Brown 3/2 Sack jacket*

This is a lovely classic 3/2 sack from the late 1960s, during the Golden Age of Ivy Style! No fabric content is listed, but this is clearly lightweight cotton, in a lovely shade of summer tobacco. This wonderful jacket is beautifully lightweight and perfect for hot summer days on the East Coast. Dating from the 1960s this has classic narrow lapels, a single hook vent, and two button cuffs. It is half-lined and half-canvassed. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. I can't find any flaws at all, but this is a vintage piece, and so it's in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Vintage Silk Jacket by DAKS, tailored in England by Simpson's of Piccadilly!*

_*This is a stunning jacket!*_

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation, and quietly ran for 40 years in the original family until it soared to fame in 1934 after it produced the DAKS trouser--the first self-supporting trousers, that utilized elastic in the waistband and that sold for 30 shillings--a fortune at the time, when a whole bespoke suit could cost 50 shilling. So confident was the company of their success that they made up 100,000 pairs before announcing them to the public. They were an instant hit, and DAKS became a household term for high quality and innovative traditional clothing.

Fuelled by this success, Alexander Simpson, who was taking over the company, decided to open a store that focused on high-end clothing. This was Simpson's, and was opened in 1936 in Piccadilly, just by Savile Row... a marketing move that Alexander made deliberately, as he wanted his clients to be able to compare the quality of his goods to those of the Row.

SImpson never lost its concern with fine tailoring, and this gem of a jacket shows exactly how good their wares could be. Likely dating from the late 1950s or early 1960s, this beautiful jacket is cut from pure silk, although this isn't apparent at first sight, and the quality of the fabric is superb--beautifully soft and uniform in appearence, with just a hint of slubbiness to reveal its origins. The colour is a wonderful light orangey-tobacco; my pictures really don't do t justice at all. It has a traditionally British three button front with high lapels and darting; it also has the traditional British single button sleeves, and three patch pockets. It is absolutely beautifully cut, and is half canvassed and half lined.

It was Made in England.

At first sight it appears to be in excellent condition. However, close inspection reveals that it is starting to fray at the cuffs and teh hem--not unexpected for a pure silk jackets that's likely over half a century old. However, these frays are only JUST starting, and so could easily be repaired through darning.

Given these, however, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition--this is a conservative estimate!--and *so is a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA

Tagged 40R--this is a vintage sizing--this measures:
*
Chest: 21
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s three-button summer jacket*

This is lovely! Utterly 1960s, this three-button sack jacket features classically narrow (but not too narrow) lapels, jetted pockets, unmistakably vintage 1960s buttons, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a classic 1950s - 1960s geometric pattern lining.

This jacket has no fabric content listed, but it appears to be a wool-cotton blend. The patterning and colourway are also pure (conservative) 1960s; this shade of dark green is just never seen outside of 1950s and 1960s tailoring, and the vertical stripes give this piece a classic vintage look.

This was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Owing to its age this is just in Very Good condition, primarily because it has minor surface pilling throughout--as would any jacket of this vintage with this fabric content. But, this is perfectly wearable, and hence a steal at

*just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+1 13/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## gamma68

*FROM THE HEYDAY
1960s 3/2 TAN POPLIN SUIT*

This vintage poplin suit is unlined and completely unstructured, very lightweight and has a number of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, sack cut, hook vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. The union tag places this suit circa 1962-1968.

There is no fabric care tag, but it is likely of the "wash and wear" variety prevalent in the 1960s.

Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. Van Boven continues to operate a menswear shop just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus in Ann Arbor.

Solid condition with a couple very light jacket smudges that were hard to photograph. These may come out with a dry cleaning. There is a small smudge on the right sleeve at the elbow (picture). This suit is very presentable regardless of these minor issues.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 31.75"

Waist: 16"
Inseam: 29"
Rise: 13"
Cuff: 1.75"

*Asking $45 CONUS*
*


















































*


----------



## Steve Smith

Labels are sport shirt sizing but I am giving you neck-sleeve and P2P.

These are of recent manufacture, unlined collar, and flawless. You can put stain treatment on the marked label before the first wash and immediately get most of the mark removed.

I think this shirt is Supima cotton, but I can't be 100% certain because it is not labeled so. High quality. Very similar in construction to the new $140 retail OCBDs.

Shipped to US address. $39.

S 15-33 P2P 22.5
M 16-34 23.75
L 17-35 25.5
XL 18-36 28

Last two pics show one of these beside a current $140 retail OCBD for comparison.


----------



## Steve Smith

Brand New Unopened *Box of 100* Brooks Brothers Wooden Suit or Shirt Hangers. Or you can buy 40. Brooks Brothers in cursive on the front of each hanger. Printing on box indicates birch but I am unsure as to whether these are birch wood or birch finish. I have used these myself and they are quite durable. Hangers which I have used in my business for years still look perfect. 17 inches wide. One half inch thick. Curved. Dowel rod locks into place on wire holder to hold trousers firmly in place. Dress up your closet!
If 100 is too many for you then give the excess as Christmas or birthday gifts. Most men don't own hangers as nice as these.
*$230 for 100 hangers. $140 for 40 hangers.* Price includes US shipping, and my shipping fees are brutal on these. I pay the Paypal fees. *If you can provide me with a shipping label you can reduce the prices by $85 for the lot of 100 and $50 for the lot of 40.*


----------



## Steve Smith

Three New Brooks Brothers 15 1/2 Slim Fit Non-Iron Short Sleeve Button Down Collar Shirts. P2P approximately 21 inches. Total Retail about $240. *$65 for all three includes shipping to US address. Or $25 each.*

I can put together a group for you with 14.5 inch or 15 inch necks, Extra Slim, Slim, Regular, or Traditional Fit.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Hi all

Moving to a new apartment soon and want to slim down the stuff I like, but simply never wear. First off, some BB shirts all in excellent condition, only worn a handful of times. Can't figure out pics, but you all know what these look like. Prices include shipping in CONUS.

Black Fleece red gingham heavyweight OCBD Size BB4 (around 16.5/35) $50.

2 x of the new, unlined, no pocket, Made in USA, OCBDs in Madison Fit. Both 16/34. One Lavender, One Yellow University Stripe. $50 each.

Yellow Madison fit pinpoint Oxford. Made in Malaysia, must-iron. 16x34. $20.

$150 if you want the lot!

Cheers


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S FIRST GREAT SUMMER PANT SALE OF 2018!

All prices include shipping in the USA, and International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. 

As always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​1) USA-made Classic Nantucket Reds. Inspired by canvas trousers worn in the coastal villages of Brittany, Reds were initially marketed in the USA by Murray's Toggery Shop in Nantucket, and were designed to be worn in place of khakis... as well as to fade to a dusty rose over time and sun exposure. These Reds appear to be Murray's, although they lack the maker's label. They were, however, Made in the USA, and have all of the characteristics of the Murray's originals. Very Good/Excellent condition--they're fading nicely! Tagged 32/30. Waist: 16, Inseam: 29 1/2 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $25.



 

2) More Reds! This time, from J. Crew. Imported--just as the catalogues say! Excellent condition. Tagged 36/34. Waist: 18, Inseam: 32 1/2. Asking just $19.



  

3) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers seersucker, in a cream and tan stripe. These are wonderful--they have the lovely crinkly texture of genuine Indian seersucker. They're flat-front and cuffed, and were made for Brooks Brothers' old "Brooksgate" line. They're in Good/Very Good condition, having slightly faded through the decades--this fading won't be seen when they're wordn, as it's only apparent when you compare the trouser legs to the waistband, which, being covered by a belt, didn't fade from sunlight. Just $18! Waist: 18 1/4; Inseam: 29 1/4, with an additional 1 3/4 cuff and (+1) extra material.



 

4) UTTERLY IVY! Cotton summer trousers in official Princeton Orange. Flat front and uncuffed, and in excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/2, inseam: 27. Asking just $18.



 

5) Linen/Wool Trousers in Natural Linen color by Grant Thomas. 55% linen, 45% wool. Pleated front, cuffed. Excellent condition. Size 36R. Waist: 18 1/2, Inseam: 29, with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) Pincord trousers. Along with seersucker and madras, pincord is one of the classic Ivy summer clothes. These are flat-front and uncuffed. They have a minor mark about 8" from the cuff on one leg; this will likely come out with dry cleaning. Good/Very Good condition because of this. Waist: 20 1/2 Inseam 28 (+1). Asking just $16.





7) J. Peterman seersucker-style pants. These lack the crinkly fabric of true seersucker--but they were produced for the J. Peterman Co.. J. Peterman was started in 1987 by John Peterman, who had once played baseball for the Pittsburgh Pirates. The brand was intended to take the place of Banana Republic, which had just been purchased by The Gap and which Peterman (correctly) foresaw would soon lose its way. To this end Peterman specialized in offering well-made clothing that reproduced iconic items of clothing, items that had romantic associations, or items that had appeared in popular films, all of which were advertised with background stories and the occasional hyperbole about their likelihood to make the wearer more attractive and successful.

This marketing approach was successful, but led to the company being mocked on the TV show Seinfeld, with Elaine's boss being the "world traveler and bon vivant" J. Peterman. As a trivial aside, the actor who played J. Peterman on Seinfeld was hired by the company to play an investor in its TV commercials, and became a member of their Board of Directors.

Excellent condition. Waist: 20 1/2; Inseam: 28 (+1) Asking just $19.



 

8) Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" tropical wool trousers. Made in the USA. Lightweight. These have a cluster of small mark on the front thigh, which might or might not come out with dry cleaning--hence these are FREE with another purchase! Waist: 17 1/2; Inseam: 27 1/2, with 1 1/2 cuff.



  

9) VINTAGE Kelly Green shorts, from the "Sing or Swim" store of FL and NJ... from a LONG time ago when the Shore was acceptable to trads! Waist: 17 1/2. A couple of very tiny, tiny speckles at the hem, otherwise excellent. Just $16.



 

10) Claimed on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*!


----------



## TweedyDon

11) Brooks Brothers "Summer Sunshine" yellow trousers! No fabric content listed, but likely either linen, or a blend of linen and cotton. Made in the USA. Pleated front. Tagged Size 35. Waist: 17 1/2; Inseam: 32. Excellent condition! Asking just $24. ON HOLD



  

12) Dark navy blue linen-rich shorts. Made for Smith's of Bermuda from Irish linen, these are in excellent condition. Tagged size 42. Waist: 20 1/2. Asking just $18.



   

13) Reds--with embroidered marlins! Sailing close to being the ultimate Ivy GTH pants, these are flat-front and 100% cotton. Imported, just as the catalogs say! Excellent condition. Tagged 38/32. Waist: 18 3/4, inseam: 32. Asking just $22.



 

14) NWOT Summer Yellow pants. No makers' name, but Made in Canada. 100% cotton. Unhemmed, and in excellent condition. Pleated front. Tagged 36R. Waist: 17 3/4, inseam: 37 unhemmed. Asking just $22.



 

15) NWT Grant Thomas linen pants. Excellent condition; all tags attached. Pure linen. Tagged 40. Waist: 20 1/4; inseam: 37 unhemmed. Asking just $22.


----------



## TweedyDon

16) Bobby Jones summer pants, by Hickey-Freeman. Made in the USA--absolutely lovely, and in absolutely excellent condition! Waist: 17; inseam: 28 (+2). Asking just $18. ON HOLD



 

17) Ben Silver linen candy-stripe summer pants. Pure linen, and absolutely gorgeous! Pleated front. Absolutely excellent condition. Tagged 38R. Waist: 19; inseam: 30 1/4, with 1" cuff. Asking just $25.







18) Reds--in pure linen, by Grant Thomas. Absolutely excellent condition! Pleated, cuffed. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18; inseam 29 1/2, with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $24.



 

19) Classic Polo khakis by Ralph Lauren. Pleated, uncuffed. They do have a small mark that will likely come out with washing, hence in Very Good condition. Tagged 36/32. Waist: 18 1/4; inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). Asking just $18.



   

20) J. Crew khakis--with embroidered hunting dogs! Claimed on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*!

21) Princeton University Store SUmmer Plaid trousers. These are wonderful--and utterly Ivy! Likely cotton. Flat front, and in excellent condition with 1 1/2 cuffs. Waist: 16; inseam: 30 1/2 (+1). Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWOT Dickies x Palmer Trading Co. Reproduction 1922 Short-sleeved workshirts.*



*FOUR AVAILABLE--in Working Blue and Ivory White!*​
In 2016 the American workwear company Dickies collaborated with Palmer Trading Co. to reproduce clothing that Dickies made when they originally started--in 1922, in Fort Worth, Texas.

With a true sense of history all of the clothing that was reproduced was hand-made in the oldest continuously-operating Dickies factory--located, of course, in Dickies' original hometown of Forth Worth.

The designs were all based on original clothing or designs found in Dickies' archives, and were made to the original specifications using the original techniques, and as close to the original materials as was possible.

This collaboration between Dickies (with its focus on true workwear) and Palmer Trading (with its focus on very high-end artisanal workwear) had just the result you'd expect--wonderful, durable, American-made clothing straight out of the pre-Depression era.

These shirts are thus wonderful--with the exception of their condition (New, Without Tags) and the obviously modern labels these could have been made in 1922. Cut full to allow for freedom of movement for the farmhands, mechanics, and porters they were intended for, these are made from durable (but not stiff) cotton dyed to authentic 1920s shades of working blue (hence, blue collar) and ivory white. They have left-hand chest pockets, straight yokes across the back for durability, and a straight hem at the bottom. They have fully functional gussets on the side hems. The sleeves feature reinforcement at the hems--for function, not form, as today. The collars are authentic 1922 collars.

These shirts originally retailed at $190, with a wholesale price of $90. $190 in 2016 dollars is the equivalent of around $13 in 1922..... which could, according to the 1924 National Industrial Conference Board, have bought you TEN of these shirts--or a mid-range three-piece suit for "best"!

And that's the American price--these shirts are currently available online in Japan for a whopping $298! Which confirms my view that Japan is a strange and wonderful country that I must visit soon, preferably with luggage packed with small-sized trad. American clothing......









Now, $190 for a workshirt is crazy, whether you're a 1922 farmhand or a 2018 lover of heritage Americana. *SO, how about the far more reasonable price of $29 each, shipped to your door in the USA?* That puts these shirts at around two bucks in '22 dollars.... not a bad price since that includes the mailing!

If you'd like one of these authentic shirts at this equally authentic price, please PM me. Offers are also welcome!

*Four shirts available. All are New, Without Tags. Since these are hand-made they do have minor variations in sizing; please see below.

Three Medium shirts available; all in Working Blue.*

1) Chest: 22; Length: 29. This has a very very small faint white smudge on the front; this will come out with laundering. This shirt includes the original retailer's information ticket.

2) Chest: 22 1/4; length: 28 3/4. This has only one interior label; the smaller label was never affixed.

3) Chest: 22 1/8; length: 28 3/4

*One EXTRA LARGE Shirt available, in Ivory White.*

4) Chest: 26 1/2; length: 29 1/4.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'll be out of town until Sunday afternoon, with limited access to the Internet. I'll respond to PMs when I return!


----------



## LeeLo

*VINTAGE Brooks Brothers Blue Pincord 3/2 Roll Jacket*
Approximately 42R (no tagged size)
Made in the USA

Measurements: 
Shoulders - 18.5" 
Chest - 22" 
Length - 31.25" 
Sleeves - 24.25"

*Asking $40 shipped. Open to offers.*


----------



## LeeLo

*Corbin 3/2 Sack Hopsack Navy Blazer 41R/42R (No tagged size)*

No tagged size so please refer to the measurements below. Sack blazer with 3/2 roll, two patch pockets at the hips. Two buttons on one cuff, missing one in the other. Half-lined and a loose seam that should be an easy fix. Union made in the USA. Perfect for Spring and Summer.

Measurements:
Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 22"
Length - 30"
Sleeves - 25"

*Asking $40 shipped. Open to offers.*


----------



## LeeLo

*Polo Ralph Lauren Tan 100% Linen 3-Button Sport Coat Size Large*

Polo Ralph Lauren men's blazer made from linen which would be great in the warm weather of Spring and Summer. Jacket tailored in a darted three-button style with a single vent on the back.

Measurements:
Shoulders - 19 inches
Pit to Pit - 23 inches
Waist - 21 inches
Sleeves - 25 inches
Length (BOC) - 31 inches

*Asking $40 shipped. Open to offers.
*


----------



## DavidW

*If you are a 39 Short, 33-34 waist I have a treasure trove of trad for you*
Weight loss is great but now all of my clothes are for sale. All very high quality and in good to excellent condition. 
7 suits, all 3/2 roll:
Brooks Bros. Golden fleece navy stripe
Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece blue plaid
Brooks Bros. Own Make blue herringbone
Southwick brown herringbone
Southwick grey worsted
O'Connell's olive poplin
H. Freeman olive herringbone

6 sport jackets, all 3/2 roll:
J Press light green silk and wool herringbone
J Press brown Donegal Mist tweed
J Press camel hair
Brook Bros. brown herringbone tweed
Brook Bros. grey herringbone tweed
Brooks Bros. chambray

2 blazers, both 3/2 roll:
Brooks Bros. navy flannel three patch pockets
Brooks Bros. medium blue hopsack

4 pants, all flat front:
Bill's nantucket red poplin
Bill's khaki
Brooks Bros. brown flannel
Corbin light blue

I'm not enthusiastic about taking and posting dozens of photos, and would like to sell all as a lot for a low price. Otherwise I'll turn the lot over to someone who will list and sell it all for me. Get a whole wardrobe for the price of a sport jacket. Send me a PM if interested, I can provide more information, and we can make a deal.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROP

FROM THE HEYDAY
1960s 3/2 TAN POPLIN SUIT*

This vintage poplin suit is unlined and completely unstructured, very lightweight and has a number of Trad features: 3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, sack cut, hook vent. The trousers are flat front and cuffed. The union tag places this suit circa 1962-1968.

There is no fabric care tag, but it is likely of the "wash and wear" variety prevalent in the 1960s.

Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor. Van Boven continues to operate a menswear shop just a stone's throw away from the University of Michigan campus in Ann Arbor.

Solid condition with a couple very light jacket smudges that were hard to photograph. These may come out with a dry cleaning. There is a small smudge on the right sleeve at the elbow (picture). This suit is very presentable regardless of these minor issues.

Measurements:
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 24"
Length: 31.75"

Waist: 16"
Inseam: 29"
Rise: 13"
Cuff: 1.75"

*Asking $40 CONUS*

*

*


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROP

Lands' End Direct Merchants
Lambswool sweater, tagged size L (42-44)
Made in Scotland*

From the days when Lands' End sold goods made somewhere other than China. Features saddle shoulders and a handsome heathered green colorway. Not so heavy that you couldn't wear it on a chilly spring or summer evening.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measures 24.5" chest, 34.25" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 28" length.

*Asking $25 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY Paul Stuart summer jacket*​
​
Paul Stuart was founded in New York in 1938 by Ralph Oztrove, who named it after his son, Paul Stuart Ostrove. From the start Ralph Ostrove intended the company to specialize in classic haberdashery with uncompromising quality--and in this he most certainly succeeded!

This is a lovely example of Paul Stuart's recent wares. Cut from a beautifully lightweight woolen worsted in minature herringbone, this lovely jacket features a complementary windowpane overcheck in the greenish-brown of sapling bark, and a rich bracken russet.

The cloth is complemented by the classic Anglophilia cut of this jacket; it has a two button front, darting, a twin rear vent, and a fully functional ticket pocket. Naturally, this jacket comes complete with a rear interior strap at the back to endure that the rear vent flaps remain properly closed.

This jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has four button cuffs, and was Made in Canada.

It is in excellent condition, except for a couple of tiny speckles on the lapel, as shown, which might well be removable by dry cleaning. Given this minor mar this jacket is an absolute bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL ISAIA JACKET!

Claimed!*​
Founded in the 1920s, in 1957 ISAIA moved to Casalnouvo, near Napoli, where almost half of the male adult population were tailors. They have had a national reputation in Italy for superlative tailoring, and this reputation spread internationally in the 1980s when they started to market to the United States and elsewhere in Europe. Despite the expansion of their business all of their jackets are still made in Casalnouvo.

Cut from cloth that's a lovely blend of wool, silk, and linen, this beautiful jacket is a wonderful light brown with cream pinstriping--the perfect colourway for Spring and early summer, especially given its Neapolitan heritage!

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting, this is fully canvassed, and fully lined in ISAIA's signature lining. This jacket has a twin vent, and features fully functional three--button surgeon's cuffs. It also features extensive handwork, not only on the buttonholes but also on the placket, the lapels, and in the lining. It was, of course, made in Casalnouvo, just outside Naples, Italy. It is is absolutely beautiful condition.

*Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged EU6 (US46) this measures:*

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather Duffel Bag by J. Crew!
Claimed!*​
​
If you didn't know who made this bag you'd assume that it was from a maker like Filson, or (vintage) Coach, as it is absolutely wonderful!

The main body of the bag appears to be nubuck--extremely sturdy leather that's yet very soft to the touch. The external reinforcement straps, the carrying handles, the base, and teh grip are all heavy duty leather, and are all top-stitched for durability. The grip is secured by heavy-duty brass snaps which discreetly feature the J. Crew name. It comes complete with a very heavy-duty canvas carrying strap that features both heavy duty brass clasps at each end and a heavy duty brass buckle to adjust the length. The main closure is a heavy-duty YKK zipper that works beautifully fluidly.

The bag's interior is lined in heavy-duty cotton twill, and features a zippered security compartment on one side.

This bag is just starting to break in, with some wonderful grain starting to develop on the main body. The bag has some minor scuffs commensurate with use--but this just add to its character!

It is in VERY Good/Excellent condition. It is sized so as to be large enough for a weekend away, yet manageable enough for everyday use.

The base measures 9" wide, by 20 3/4" long; note that the bag can expand beyond these dimensions as it is, like all duffels, designed to bulge out when packed. It is 9 1/2" high.

*Asking just $79, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*FIVE PAIRS OF SUSPENDERS!

ALL CLAIMED!
*

*
NB: All prices include shipping in the USA, and all offers are very welcome!*​
1) Red and yellow stripe by Paul Stuart. These are absolutely gorgeous! The elastic is still completely taut; these were clearly worn sparingly, if at all. Hand-sewn hemp button-loops, brass adjusters. Made in England. Absolutely excellent condition! Asking just $22.



  

2) Navy Blue. Unknown maker. Leather button-loops, brass adjusters. Excellent condition, with very taut elastic! Asking just $14.



 

3) Black. Unknown maker. Leather button-loops, brass adjusters. Excellent condition, with very taut elastic! Asking just $14.



 

4) Formal black suspenders in 100% silk; the elastic that gives a tight fit is on the single back strap at the back. These have pewter colored brass adjusters and leather button-loops. The silk is wonderful--rather than being simply solid black this features a wonderful and subtle crosshatch patterning that can only be seen on close inspection. These are rare and unusual, and could be worn both with a formal suit and with evening dress. Asking just $22.



   

5) VINTAGE Red, white, and blue suspenders. These have leather button-hooks and brass adjusters. They are in very Good condition, and are just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE BEST JEANS YOU'LL EVER OWN!*
*ALL CLAIMED!*

*

Made with ALL American materials in Hartford, Conn., these come with a LIFETIME warranty of free repairs!*​
Made for the Palmer Trading Co. Archive of New York City by the Hartford Denim Company these jeans are unbelievably high quality. They are cut from 16.5 oz selvedge denim from Cone Mills, NC, a company founded in 1891, and suppliers of some of the best denim fabric available anywhere in the world--a fact that has led to its being in extremely high demand for Japanese high-end denim products and an essential for historical reproductions of American workwear. The denim that they are cut from is wonderfully dark indigo which will fade and whisker beautifully over the decades that you'll be wearing these.

These jeans are reinforced with copper rivets at all stress areas. Unlike other jeans, however, the copper rivets on these are all hand-made in Brooklyn, NY, and hand-attached. The same goes for hand-swirled pewter buttons with copper rivet heads at the fly--also all hand-attached, and hand-made in Brooklyn. The main fly button at the waist is hand-made from an American penny with a thick center copper rivet--again, attached by hand!

The back patch features the Palmer Trading Co. three pines logo, and is, of course, also hand-made and leather.Naturally, all of the materials that went into making these jeans were sourced in the USA--the denim is American, the copper is American, the pewter is American, the cotton for the thread is American.... even the 1950s looms that the denim is woven on are American!

These jeans were built in Hartford, Conn. by the Hartford Denim Company and come complete with a lifetime guarantee--if they ever need a repair of any sort, send them back to the factory and they'll repair them free of charge. This is an incredible offer--the repairs will be made by hand, and given the labor costs involved this would end up costing the HDC MORE than it would cost them simply to replace them free of charge with a new pair. This demonstartes this company's commitment not to its bottom line, but to true workmanship and a desire to avoid the disposable culture that infects so much of today's clothing business.

These are jeans made as they should be--and as they were when denim clothing was first made for gold prospectors, farm hands, and cowboys during the C19th. They're an incredible piece of clothing--and worth every penny of the $360 that they originally retailed for.

I currently have two pairs available. These jeans are used, but were worn very sparingly--and since they've been washed (properly!) you need have no worries about sizing or fit, since they have already undergone their initial shrinkage.

Please note that the Hartford Denim Co. makes only c.500 pairs of jeans a year, as they have a LOT of handwork. Since they follow traditional practices the jeans have the sizes hand-written onto them in chalk by the last person who finishes them--they do not come with size tags. These marks exemplify that these jeans are not to be considered "artisan products" but heavy-duty workwear, to be treated as the tools they are--and were during the Depression. The original chalk marks have now faded from the back pockets of these jeans, but the measurements are below:

PAIR 1: Waist: 17 1/4, Inseam: 34 1/4

PAIR 2: Waist: 17 1/2, Inseam: 34.

*Asking just $49 per pair, OR OFFER, shipped in the USA!









   *


----------



## TweedyDon

*REPRODUCTION 1950s Cone Milled Denim Workshirt from Palmer Trading Co. x Dickies!*

*CLAIMED!*



*The last time I had some of these shirts available they all sold out by PM before I could go further than mention that I had some in stock, so move quickly if you'd like this!







*​
Palmer Trading Co.--also known as Palmer Archival Clothing, and devoted to making true artisan workwear in the United States--has teamed up with Dickie's to reproduce some of Dickie's classic American clothing, using precisely the same techniques and materials as Dickies used from the 1920s to the 1950s.

This shirt is one of the most impressive products to come from that collaboration. Cut from classic cone-milled denim twill that was made on original 1930s American looms, this shirt is genuinely intended to last a lifetime--just as it states on the label. Fully cut as a classic American workshirt, this features two front chest pockets, both of which are box-pleated so they can hold as much as you need them to during your workday. The buttons are precisely the same as those used on workshirts in the 1950s, and are very, very tightly sewn onto the placket. The placket itself features an interior reinforcing strip of American cotton, designed to protect against wear to the buttonholes as well as give the front of the shirt more stability. The seams are all double stitched for strength.

The tail of the shirt is long-cut to stay tucked in; it is also slightly scalloped, and features deep gussets on each side. The sleeves are barrel sleeves, with reinforced stitching at stress points and a single-button cuff..... No unnecessary buttons to snag on things in the field or the mill. The shoulder features a shallow yoke for strength.

The collar is a perfect reproduction of a 1950s workshirt collar.

In addition to the Palmer Trading label this features a reproduction of a 1950s Dickies label in the collar.

This shirt is in absolutely excellent condition, having been worn almost never. It was Made in the USA--at Dickies' original Fort Worth plant!









*Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

Measures approx. Large:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 33
Length (back, from the bottom of the collar): 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*The Andover Shop lightweight summer casual shirt--Made in Italy.

Claimed!*

​
Founded in 1948, The Andover Shop is one of the bastions of Ivy Style. Uncompromising in its commitment to quality and tradition, it has only two locations--one in Cambridge, to serve the students of Harvard, and one in Andover, to serve the pupils of Philips Academy before they go up to Harvard.

This shirt shows just why The Andover Shop is so esteemed. Cut from cotton so gossamer light it feels like very fine linen, this has a cutaway collar and sepia-rose heraldic gussets. It is in excellent condition.

Tagged 16 1/2, this has a 35 1/2" sleeve.

Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Button-down Popover shirt*

An Ivy summer classic that is becoming increasingly rare, the popover shirt combines the ease of wear of the polo with the slightly more formal look of the OCBD.

This lovely long-sleeve example from Brooks Brothers features the Golden Fleece logo on the chest, Brooks Brothers logo buttons, a lovely button-down collar, and a four-button popover placket. It is in excellent condition.

Tagged L. Chest: 25 1/2; Sleeve: 35 1/4; length: 32.

Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## DavidW

*Bump with new items

If you are a 39 Short, 33-34 waist I have a treasure trove of trad for you*
Weight loss is great but now all of my clothes are for sale. All very high quality and in good to excellent condition.

8 suits, all 3/2 roll:
J Press blue/grey subtle stripe worsted
Brooks Bros. Golden fleece navy stripe
Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece blue plaid
Brooks Bros. Own Make blue herringbone
Southwick brown herringbone
Southwick grey worsted
O'Connell's olive poplin
H. Freeman olive herringbone

7 sport jackets, all 3/2 roll:
J Press light green silk and wool herringbone
J Press brown Donegal Mist tweed
J Press camel hair
J Press brown broken bone tweed
Brook Bros. brown herringbone tweed
Brook Bros. grey herringbone tweed
Brooks Bros. chambray

2 blazers, all 3/2 roll:
Brooks Bros. navy flannel three patch pockets
Brooks Bros. medium blue hopsack

4 pants, all flat front:
Bill's nantucket red popli
Bill's khaki
Brooks Bros. brown flannel
Corbin light blue

I'm not enthusiastic about taking and posting dozens of photos, and would like to sell all as a lot for a low price. *But I will welcome inquiries on individual items. *Otherwise I'll turn the lot over to someone who will list and sell it all for me. Get a whole wardrobe for the price of a sport jacket. Send me a PM if interested, I can provide more information, and we can make a deal.


----------



## gamma68

*GAMMA'S GREAT TIE SALE*

*$12 for 1 tie, $20 for two ties, $27 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

*100% SILK*
1. Robert Talbott 3-2/16"
2. Cable Car Clothiers (England) 3"
3. CLAIMED
4. Vintage Brooks Brothers (England) 3.25"
















*100% COTTON *
5. CLAIMED
6. Vintage Henry Grethel (Viceroy madras) 3-2/16"
7. Robert Talbott 2.75"
8. Vintage Jos. A Bank 3.25"
9. Vintage Lord & Taylor (India madras) 3-2/16"

















*100% SILK (unless noted)*
10. Mackenzie's (English regimental, England) 3.25"
11. Ralph Lauren Chaps (70% wool, 30% silk) 3"
12. Ralph Lauren Polo (Italy) 3.5"
13. Bert Pulitzer 3.5"
14. Vintage Brooks Brothers 'Brooksgate' 3-2/16"
















*100% SILK*
15. CLAIMED
16. Vintage Saks 5th Avenue 3.25"
17. Vintage Rooster 3"
18. Vintage Jos. A Bank 3.5"

(IMO, vintage Jos. A Bank ties are every bit the equal of Brooks Brothers ties. Great hand, excellent materials and they knot beautifully.)
















19. Vintage Brooks Brothers slubby silk 3.75"
20. CLAIMED
21. CLAIMED
22. Vineyard Vines custom tie for the Bayview Yacht Club silk 3.75"


----------



## gamma68

*GAMMA'S GREAT TIE SALE (PART TWO)*

*$12 for 1 tie, $20 for two ties, $27 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

23. Hickey's (Grosse Pointe) spouting whales (possibly silk/poly) 3-10/16"
24. CLAIMED
25. Lands' End Charter Collection 100% linen 3.25"
















26. CLAIMED
27. CLAIMED
28. Saks 5th Ave. (ancient madder, England) 3.5"
29. Robert Talbott (50% silk 50% wool England) 3.25"

















30. Robert Talbott (Italian madder) 3.5"
31. Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo silk 3.25"
















32. Resilio ducks in flight (silk/poly?) 2-14/16"
33. Cravateur medical emblematic (silk/poly?) 3.25"
34. Vintage J Press silk emblematic (England) 3.25" x 53" (a short tie)


----------



## gamma68

*GAMMA'S GREAT TIE SALE (PART THREE)*

*$12 for 1 tie, $20 for two ties, $27 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

35. Vintage Reis of New Haven (minor stain on back of blade, does not affect main appearance, 100% wool) 3.25"
36. Lands' End silk 3.25"
37. Hudson's (Detroit) Woodward Shop 100% wool (Italy) 3-6/16"
















38. Nordstrom (England, made for John Comfort & Co., silk) 3-10/16"
39. Ferrell Reed silk (Italy) 3.25"
40. Hudson's (Detroit) Woodward Shop (ancient madder) 3.5"
41. Bert Pulitzer silk 3.5"


----------



## Congresspark

A long shot, probably, but I'm looking for a charcoal grey (solid) three piece suit; jacket size 44R or 44L, waist 36", inseam alterable to around 32". Ex to vg condition. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Coach Satchel.*



*Made in Coach's original factory in New York City!*​
Founded in 1941 as Manhattan Leather Bags, Coach was originally started to produce handbags that had the suppleness and longevity of a baseball glove. While its high-quality products were very much in demand, the company really took off after 1962 when it hired the American sportswear fashion designer Bonnie Cashin, who specialized in highly functional, minimalist designs.... in eye-popping hues such as lime green, pink, and scarlet for its women's lines.

In 1979 Lew Frankfort joined the company, and in just a few short years transformed it from a company centered on New York to one with an international reputation. Naturally, this expansion meant that Coach had to open several more factories--first in the United States, and then off-shore.

Not surprisingly, Coach's US-made products are considerably more desirable--both because they are more true to the company's American origins and original ethos, and because it is believed that they are made in better working conditions (almost certainly correct) and are of higher quality (quite possibly true). And of the USA-made products those made in Coach's original factory in New York City are the most desirable of all!

I'm thus very pleased to offer this beautiful Coach satchel--made in the original Coach factory in New York City, and identified as such on the interior label.

While dating early Coach products is more of an art than a science (the serial numbers on bags produced prior to 1994 were unique to each bag, and cannot be readily deciphered as Coach didn't use any standard numbering system then) a lot of information can be gleaned from the interior label.

The earliest Coach bags (i.e., prior to the mid 1970s) lacked the Coach "creed", and featured only the Coach logo. The Coach creed started to be placed on the bags in the mid-1970s, while the New York City stamp was phased out in the early 1980s, being replaced with the more generic "Made in the United States". Since this satchel features both the creed and is identified as being "Made in New York City" it dates from c.1976 to c.1984, and was made in Coach's original New York factory.

This bag is thus between 35 and 40 years old... But you'd never guess this from its condition and classic timeless design! (Indeed, the condition of this bag is a testament to the incredible quality and craftsmanship of Coach's early New York products; you'd never guess how old this bag was just by looking at it!) Made from chestnut brown chrome-tanned cowhide this is a classic satchel with a large zippered main compartment with a side pocket on either side. It has a full-length interior open pocket in the main compartment; this is divided in two for ease of storage or smaller items. The handles are attached to vertical reinforcement straps on each side of the bag; these are firmly double-stitched to the sides of the bag for additional support while it is being carried. The edges of the bag feature wrapped leather seams for strength and durability.

The main zipper is a heavy-gauge Talor brass zipped with an oversized ringpull for each of use; this moves beautifully smoothly with barely a hint of lag. The rest of the hardwear is also heavy-duty brass.

It still has its original oversized leather tag--a design feature that allowed customers to feel the quality of the leather without having to caress the bag in the store! There is no separation at all between the two halves of the hangtag, which shows just how well made this bag is.

This bag does show the usual patina of scuffs and wear a bag of its age--if anything, this is lesser than would be expected, with no major marks at all! Given this, it is in Very Good condition--and would look absolutely beautiful with reconditioning.

This will easily give you another three or four decades of use, and so is a bargain at just $115, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

Measurements:

Height: 10 3/4"
Length: 17
Width: 2 3/4 (although this is designed to expand)


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE COACH BRIEFCASE!*



*Made in the USA*​
This is an absolutely beautiful, classic Coach briefcase that was Made in the USA (as Coach should be, given its heritage!)

True to Coach's origins as a company founded to produce handbags that were similar to baseball gloves this briefcase is cut from wonderfully supple and durable glove-tanned cowhide. Constructed as a flapover briefcase this features a wide, deep, main compartment which includes a small interior pocket on which the Coach logo and creed and printed. A narrower, shallower compartment is attached to the front of the briefcase, allowing for ready organization of materials; both this and the main compartment are covered by the flap when the briefcase is closed. The briefcase has a full-length compartment on the back.

The flap is secured by a heavy-duty brass latch; the other hardware is also brass.

The briefcase has both a carrying handle, and an adjustable carrying strap; it also comes complete with its original Coach hangtag, that was intended to allow customers to assess the quality of the leather without having to handle the bag.

This bag has the usual patina you'd associate with a vintage bag--but this just adds to its appeal! (Please note that it has two very small white marks on the underside of the main flap, as shown; these have possibly been there since the Reagan administration!) It is thus in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA... and will give you decades of service!

Measurements:

Height: 10 3/4"
Length: 15 1/4"
Width: 2 3/4" (designed to expand)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather attache case with lock and original key.*​
This is a lovely, classically minimalist attache case! Made by Duolynx, this has two interior compartments as well as an interior zippered security compartment. The back has a further zippered compartment. This comes complete with its original key, and is in excellent condition except that the left hand side of the handle is currently held on my a paperclip--very securely, I might add, as I didn't notice this flaw until I was photographing! This would be a very easy and cheap fix for your local cobbler. But because of this this lovely case is just in Very Good condition, and so is just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

15" long, 11" high, 3" wide.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic vintage hard-side briefcase.*

*CLAIMED!*​Likely dating from the 1960s this comes form the estate of a VERY prominent Princeton attorney from a white-shoe law firm. The locks work cleanly and well (although the tabs don't snap up all the time, as they used to in the Kennedy administration) as does the interior hardware. This case has the typical patina from use, and is monogrammed under the handle; this could be ignored or gold-leafed over by your cobbler. This case is in Very Good condition, and ready to give you decades of service!

Measurements: 18 1/2" long, 12 1/2" wide, and 5" deep. Asking just $39, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage "Air King" briefcase.*​
Dating from when jet travel was exotic and glamorous this solid case is covered with top-grain cowhide. It has some cosmetic flaws--the most noticeable being the strip of leather missing from one side--but it is so solidly constructed that it will be happy to serve as a briefcase for a couple of decades to come. The twin locks on the front function well, although they no longer spring up. The interior features an accordion file system on the top. This has the usual patina of a vintage case, and so is in Good/Very Good condition.

Measures: Length: 17 3/4", Width: 11 3/4", Height 5". Asking just $39 or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Schlesinger Classic Leather Briefcase
*
​
Founded in 1919 Schlesinger is still a family-owned business that continues to manufacture its products in the United States.

This classic leather briefcase is a lovely example of their wares. Made in the USA from full-grain cowhide this is a classic flapover expandable briefcase. It features three large interior compartments, as well as a full-length compartment on the back. The lock is brass, as is the rest of the hardwere, and the corners are reinforced on the bottom with a double layer of leather.

The case comes complete with its original hangtag and original key, both of which are unused and contained on the original small bag that they came in.

This bag was used very sparingly, but it does have some minor marks on the back, some minor wear to the handle, and the original owner's initials embossed on the front. (It would simple to have your local cobbler just block these out.) Because of these it is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Height: 13"
Length: 17 1/4"
Width: 8 1/2" (fully expanded)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Leather Document Cases!*​
When you only have a few documents to carry a full briefcase of satchel can be rather cumbersome--and that's the time that you need a document case!

I have two lovely vintage cases to pass on today. Both are leather, and made in Brazil for a company called LAND. Each case has a leather carrying handle on one side--or else you could just tuck them under your arm, rather than have them dangling from your hand like the carcass of some newly-killed prey!

They each have three full-length zippered compartments; the top one is the full height of the case, the second approximately half this, and the third nicely shallow for pens and other items. The zippers are sturdy YKK zippers, and all move beautifully fluidly.

They are both in Very Good condition; Case 1 has some slight curl to the leather by the top zipper, Case 2 has a dark scuff on the back.

*Asking just $18 each*, or offer, shipped in the USA--or $25 for the pair!

Measurements:

Length: 17 1/4
Height: 11 1/4
Width: 2 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*SUMMER JACKET FEST PART II!*
*
I have lots of lovely summer jackets to pass on today!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA; International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!

Please PM with interest and offers!*​
*1) WONDERFULLY RARE COLOR!

Almost-Mauve 3/2 summer sack from The English Shop of Princet*on!

Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy League clothiers of The Golden Age of Ivy Style--the first thing that you'll notice about this wonderful jacket is its incredibly pleasing and highly unusual color--a wonderful, soft, subtle almost-mauve of the sort that's rarely seen outside of Victorian sepia postcards!

The second thing that you'll notice is that this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll. Cut from a lovely lightweight wool, this has two front patch pockets, three button cuffs, and a single center vent; all of the buttons are brass heraldics. The jacket is half-canvassed, half-lined, and perfect for a summer lawn party at a professor's house in Princeton, c. 1967!

This was Made in the USA and is in excellent condition, apart from a small mark in the lining, as shown.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31



      

*2) Lovely Unstructured Summer 3/2 jacket by Polo!*

*CLAIMED!*

A lovely casual jacket, this is cut with a 3/2 label, together with darting--a feature that is necessary on a jacket as unstructured as this to give the garment some shape. Cut from a lovely summer cotton in classic navy blue, this features three front patch pockets, gauntlet cuffs with four buttons and faux buttonholes, and a single center hook vent.

It includes a fully functional throat latch (presumably, since this is a summer jacket, as protection against tornadoes or water pistols) and the collar is pleasingly lined in hickory stripe cotton. This is unlined, and utterly unstructured.

This is in excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged XXL, this measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 22 (this slouches into the sleeve)
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) STUNNING! MTM Silk-Linen Summer jacket by Michael Duru Tailors.*

Michael Duru is a third-generation tailor located in Shrewsbury, New Jersey, who specializes in MTM clothing featuring lots of handwork.

This jacket is a lovely example of his craft. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a luxurious blend of silk and linen, in a wonderfully textured weave in summery baby blue. The jacket is cut as a standard two button model with darting. It features a LOT of handwork, with pick stitching on the lapels and placket, throughout the lining, and on the pocket flaps. Naturally, the four button cuffs feature working surgeon's buttons, and all of the buttonholes are hand-sewn.

The lining is absolutely wonderful--a kaleidoscope whirl of silvery-blue paisley that perfectly complements the soft blue exterior. It is unvented.

This jacket is fully lined, and fully canvassed. It was, of course, Made in New Jersey!

Apart from a single loose thread on the lapel (easily fixed!) it is in excellent condition, being virtually unworn. The original owner (a real estate magnate) received this jacket in May 2014 (aged 85), and unfortunately died in November 2014, having worn this summer jacket only a handful of times. (The front breast pocket is still basted shut.)

This thus represents a rare opportunity to acquire a fantastic jacket at a very low price.... as I'm asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2







     

*4) Brooks Brothers Summer Glen Plaid Jacket*

A lovely example of a summer Glen Plaid jacket from Brooks Brothers, with a dark cream base and overchecking in slate blue and the light brown of young bark.

This is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts, and dates from the Brooks label era of capital gold letters on a dark blue background. It has three button America cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and was Union made in the USA. It has lovely natural shoulders.

It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but measures smaller. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*5) Pure Silk Summer Jacket*

Formerly the property of an Italian mannequin model... and last worn in January 2016 on a fashion shoot in Hawaii!

J. G. Hook was founded in 1974 by Max Louis Raab, who wanted to bring back the Ivy Style/preppy look of the 1950s. He succeeded so well in this that his was described as "the dean of the preppy look" in the New York Times in March 2017--an accolade that he certainly had a claim to, since in addition to J. G. Hook he also founded Rooster ties.

This jacket is a lovely example of Raab's Ivy-inspired menswear. Cut from lovely slubby textured silk the color of antique ivory this is a two-button front jacket with very subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

And, as mentioned above, it was last worn on a fashion shoot on Hawaii!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) STUNNING Bespoke Norman Hilton Lightweight 3/2 sack Guncheck Jacket!



Made for the coach of the US Olympic Rowing team!*​
This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Norman Hilton--the man who can justly lay credit to have developed and promoted much of what we now know as "Ivy Style"--this was a bespoke jacket made for the coach of the US Olympic rowing team. Cut from lighter mid-weight cloth that would be perfect as a transitional weight between Summer and Fall this is an absolutely splendid guncheck pattern, with shades of russets, slate, browns, and barks.

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a beautifully liquid lapel roll this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent. The cuffs are fully working surgeon's cuffs--and all of the buttonholes are hand sewn in Elizabeth, NJ.

Made in the USA--indeed, it was entirely made in Princeton and finished in Elizabeth--this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Jackets of this quality rarely appear--so grab this while you can if it's anywhere near your size!

Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33


----------



## gamma68

Thanks for the inquiries about my tie posts above. I've updated all three posts above with blade widths.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s/1970s Harrington Jacket!



With Talon zipper and tartan lining!*​
The Harrington jacket was first designed and marketed in the 1930s by Baracuta, who sold it as the "G9"--and who still makes these jackets!

It was popularized by Elvis Presley in the 1958 movie *King Creole*, but really took off in the 1960s, when the character Rodney Harrington in the soap opera *Peyton Place* wore a Harrington..... and the jacket became so closely associated with him that it acquired his name! Other famous Harrington wearers include Steve McQueen and Frank Sinatra, and its coolness made it the jacket of choice for the mods of the 1960s.

While you can still buy G9 jackets from Baracuta it's far cooler to own a vintage version--such as this one! Likely dating from the late 1960s or early 1970s this is a classic tan Harrington with a classic green tartan lining. It has all of the features that you'd expect from a Harrington--two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the sides with button-down flaps, a knit hem, knit cuffs, and a cloth collar designed to be fastened up with two buttons.

This jacket is also clearly one of the better quality Harringtons that were produced. All of the stitching is still nice and tight, there is very little pilling to the knits cuffs and hems--far less than you'd expect given its age. Best of all, this is fastened at the front by a lovely original Talon zipper that still works beautfully smoothly and which features a "T" monogram zipperbox.

This jacket has one very, very small mark on the back, and so I'm listing it conservatively as being in Very Good/Excellent condition.

*Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Tagged a 40, this measures:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 34 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: N/A--raglan sleeves
Length (bottom of collar): 23 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*7) VINTAGE 1960s 3/2 Summer Sack by Gordon of Philadelphia.*​
​This is lovely! Made in Philadelphia in the mid 1960s by Gordon of Philadelphia--one of the great trad. clothiers of the Ivy League look--this is cut from lightweight yet sturdy cotton, and is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. The colour is wonderful--a beautiful vibrant salmon that's perfect for an Ivy summer!

The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined; the lining is a rich cream to complement the vibrant exterior. This jacket features two deep patch, flapped, pockets, and a single center vent. The buttons are also rich cream to contrast with the jacket's vibrancy. This jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA.

It does have a flaw--there's a couple of small dark marks near the lower button on the front, as shown. These might well be removed or lightened by dry-cleaning, and in any case aren't that noticeable. But, because of these, this lovely classic jacket is just *$25, or offer, shipped in the USA!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*8) Bespoke Lightweight Guncheck Jacket by Ernesto of Philadelphia.*



*LOTS OF HANDWORK!*​
A long-standing traditional tailors in Philadelphia Ernesto is a second-generation family business, specializing in bespoke clothing for executives and athletes.

This jacket is a lovely example of their craft! Cut from a beautifully lightweight woolen cloth the patterning ande colourway of this jacket are both wonderful--a bracken and bark overcheck laid on top of miniature checking in blue, bark, and taupe.

The jacket is cut in the Continental style with a high lapel and a three button front with British military shoulders. It has a dual vent, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. The cuff buttons are all fully functional. There is lots and lots of handwork in this jacket--the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, and the lapels, pocket flaps, and lining have an abundance of hand-done pick stitching.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$45, or offer*--especially since the original retail was c. $700. Naturally, this includes boxed, insured shipping in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*9) PURE CASHMERE Armani jacket.



Made in Italy!*​
Although founded in 1975 Armani's heyday was undoubtedly the decade that spanned the late 1980s to the early 1990s. In part, this was because the new prosperity of those years enabled people to afford Armani... and in part it was because of the success of films such as *The Untouchables* which featured gorgeous 1920's-inspired clothing designed by Armani, and intended (by Armani!) to showcase the beauty of his signature flowing silhouette. It didn't hurt that the 1920s-style overcoats that were the *real* stars of the show swirled dramatically when their wearers opened them rapidly to deploy the shotguns they'd concealed underneath!

This jacket was made quite a bit later than Armani's heyday... But with its high lapels, three-button front, and autumnal brown colouring it has more than a hint of Armani's vision of the Prohibition era. Cut from pure cashmere, this is wonderfully soft and luxurious, with a lovely hand and drape.
Made it Italy, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and has jetted pockets at the front. It also features three button cuffs with kissing buttons.

It is in absolutely excellent condition; the two lower front pockets are still basted shut!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 38. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*10) Double-Breasted Armani Summer Jacket*

​
Made in Italy, this is a lovely light grey glen plaid jacket that would be extremely versatile for all four seasons. Cut in a 4/1 configuration, this is cut from lightweight wool cloth, and is unvented. It has peak lapels--appropriate for an unvented jacket--and jetted pockets. It has three button cuffs and was, of course, Made in Italy.

It is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*11) Double-Breasted Armani Autumnal Jacket*

​
Made in Italy, this is a wonderful autumnal brown wool twill double-breasted jacket that would be extremely versatile for all seasons but summer. (Please note that the brown of this jacket is considerably richer than my pictures show!)

Accented with peat black vertical striping that adds interest and depth to the cloth this cut in an unusual 6/1 configuration, and is unvented. It has peak lapels--appropriate for an unvented jacket--and jetted pockets. It has three button cuffs and was, of course, Made in Italy.

It is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*12) WONDERFUL Harvard COOP Summer jacket in Donegal-esque pepper-and-salt silk!*

​
*This is absolutely wonderful--and comes with a perfect Ivy provenance, having first been sold by the Harvard Coop!*​
Cut as a regular two button jacket with subtle darting, the cloth of this jacket is striking. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly pure slubby silk that's been woven in a classic Donegal tweed patterning and pepper-and-salt colourway. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and all of the buttons are a lovely rich cream to complement the Donegal-esque fabric.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for two small flaws; it has some water staining to the lining, and one of the buttons on the right-hand sleeve is folded in half! This could be an easy fix--just convert the American cuffs to three button cuffs, rather than four, and you've solved this issue and acquired a spare button! (I can arrange for this minor alteration if you wish.)

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged 42R, this measures:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP!*
*WONDERFUL Vintage Banana Republic Safari Bush Vest!*​




The retail shopping Beverly Hills, California, is, to put it mildly, not exactly punk. Women of a certain age with handbag-sized yappy dogs, men with slicked back hair, expense accounts, and a desire for watches cut from hunks of pure gold are the stereotypical customers, and the goods are either aimed at tourists, or encrusted with diamonds. Lots of diamonds.

One morning, back in the early 1980s, all this came to a halt--quite literally, as traffic had to be stopped to allow a vintage (and very non-functional) single-engine bush plane to be dragged along the street and installed into the newest retail location. This was (rather dangerously) suspended from the ceiling.

It was then followed by a US Army Surplus Jeep... that was positioned do it looked like it was bursting out of the store window, Indiana Jones-style.

Then followed a life-size giraffe replica. And some tom-tom drums.

Banana Republic, the catalog-based safari clothing company that had been started on just $1,500 three years before, was getting its very first retail location.

Started in Mill Valley, Calif., by two travelling journalists, Banana Republic sold army surplus items rebranded as safari wear. Why military surplus? It was cheap, built to last, and classically cut. Why the plane, the jeep, the giraffe, and the admittedly offensive name? Why not? The founders had no retail experience, but could write ad. copy for the catalogs, and knew their products were first-rate.

What could go wrong?

The answer was nothing, until the brand was bought by The Gap in 1983. Five years of fun, and then... Banana Republic's fate was sealed, and it became what it is today. A mall brand that occasionally lucks into some excellent clothing.

But this vest dates from the original Banana Republic era, between 1978 and 1983. And it's classic "original" Banana Republic! A genuine Bush Vest, this is cut from soft yet sturdy cotton and is simply packed with features. It features two deep bellows pockets on the lower front, cut to hold an awful lot of gear. There are two very deep flashlight pockets on the front also, one on each side; these are complimented by two shallower bellows pockets. The left-hand front side features two deep zippered security pockets as well as a D-ring lantyard at the shoulder; the right side has a quilted shooting patch. All of the bellows pockets close with velcro fastening.

The interior features a full-length and very deep zippered game/security pocket, as well as two velcro-closed security pockets. The back features a full length game pocket; behind this on each side are two deep luggage pockets, each of which extend half the length of the vest.

The vest features side-adjusters, which are secured with heavy brass rings. It fastens with a heavy-duty and beautifully fluid YKK zipper as well as brass studs.

This is in excellent condition, apart from two small blemishes on the back, as shown.

Given the carrying capacity of this vest it could easily double as providing you with an additional item of hand-luggage.... so this could easily pay for itself on your first domestic US flight when you avoid the new baggage charges!









*Asking NOW just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged a size S, this would work best for around a 36/38.*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*PRICE DROP!*

*Jacket from Josef A. Borg, the tailor who worked on the menswear for Sunset Boulevard...*

*....and went on to be THE tailor for the Ivy set of Princeton!*








*All hand-tailored, and cut from Zegna cloth.*​
Josef A. Borg was born in Malta, and before the Second World War ran a very successful business tailoring uniforms for the officers of the British Royal Navy. After the war he emigrated to the United States, where his tailoring skills took him to Hollywood to work under the great costume Edith Head, winner of no less than EIGHT Academy Awards for her costumes.

Edith specialized in costuming female leads, but also designed the clothes worn by William Holden. (Interesting, the other male lead, Erich von Stroheim, wore his own clothes.) Naturally, as a designer she didn't make the clothes herself--and hired Josef to work on those worn by the male stars. Thus, while Edith was designing the costumes for Gloria Swanson in *Sunset Boulevard* (based on 1940s Dior designs) Josef was working on cutting, and sewing those for William Holden.

But Josef didn't just want to dress film stars--and he missed running his own tailoring business. So, despite the success of *Sunset Boulevard* he moved from California to the East Coast, attracted to a new style of tailoring that was taking off there--the Anglophilia "Ivy League" look, pioneered by the Princeton tailor Norman Hilton and the retail tailor's Langrock.

As a former tailor to the Royal Navy and the tailor to the classic American film *Sunset Boulevard* the combination of these looks into "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style" was a natural for Josef, and he settled into tailoring on Palmer Square in Princeton. Although he didn't only tailor Ivy Style clothing, Borg's work was always utterly classic--and absolutely first rate. (Unlike many tailors, Borg did all of his work himself--by hand.) A piece by Borg was something to be cherished--and something that was exceptionally rare, since his work was all his own.

I'm thus delighted to offer this beautiful jacket by Josef A. Borg of Princeton--hand-tailored by Josef himself.

Tailored in 2006, this was one of the very last jackets that Josef made prior to his death in 2011. Beautifully cut from Zegna cloth that appears to be a blend of silk and linen (or, perhaps, is pure silk alone) the patterning and colourway of this jacket are exquisite--a classic herringbone in light brown and cream. This jacket has a standard two-button front with a single center vent. It has four buttons cuffs with faux buttonholes and two flapped front pockets with lapped seams at the top of the flaps. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The entire jacket is hand-made, including the hand-stitched buttonholes and the hand-stitched padding under the arms in the lining. It was, of course, made in the USA. More precisely, it was made in Princeton, NJ!

This jacket was worn very sparingly by its original owner--an executive Vice President or a major marketing company--who treasured it. It is thus is almost mint condition.
This is a very, very rare opportunity indeed to own not only a superbly hand-tailored jacket from one of America's premier tailors, but an item that has a direct connection to *Sunset Boulevard*, one of America's premier movies!

*As such, this is a bargain at just NOW $75, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADRAS MADNESS!!

Price drops on remaining Madras jackets!

Why are these still here?!

OFFERS WELCOME!*​
*1) WONDERFUL BROOKS BROTHERS SUMMER TARTAN JACKET! C.42, 43. MADE IN THE USA!*

This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable or a jacket. And the tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $39 or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome-please PM with interest and offers!

*Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/4





     

2) *NWT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Madras 3/2 Jacket with Three Patch Pockets from Polo by Ralph Lauren!*

This jacket comes complete with its original tags, but since they are not attached this is being sold as "New, Without Tags".

Made for the British market this beautiful jacket was originally sold by Harvey Nichols of Knightsbridge, London, one of the most upscale stores in the city, catering to the upper-middle-class Sloane Rangers of Chelsea, Knightsbridge, and the Home Counties.

Given this provenance this jacket is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a wonderful traditional madras cotton plaid in blues and creams with sepia orange-pink accent stripes this jacket is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features a patch breast pocket and two lower flapped pockets. It has wonderfully slim 60s-inspired lapelsfour button cuffs, and a single vent. It is half-lined in the same fabric as the exterior shell, and beautifully unstructured.

As you'd expect for a jacket that was tried on precisely once and comes complete with its original tags this is in absolutely excellent condition!

It originally retailed for around $275.... so how about just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?







International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

Please PM with interest and offers!

Size M. Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/ 16 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*

"h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)

In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.

The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.

The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.

This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.

It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!

This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at *just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!*

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Fun Shirt!
*
*CLAIMED!*​
A preppy summer icon, the Brooks Brothers "Fun Shirt" was created by accident. In the early 1970s the Brooks Brothers VP Ash Wall was visiting the company's shirt factory and noticed a stack of shirts constructed from panels of different material. Noting that "those are some fun shirts", it was explained to him that these were shirts produced by apprentices who were just learning to sew. Liking them, Ash took some back to the company headquarters, where they were an instant hit. Soon after, they were offered to the public--and an icon was born!

This is an original vintage Brooks Brothers fun shirt, cut from lightweight summer cotton. It was been recently professionally laundered, and is in excellent condition, with the exception of the laundry marks for the original owner in the collar.

Tagged 16-XL.

Asking just $20, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! 
NWOT Angelo Nardelli 1951 Cashmere and Wool Summer Jacket.
CLAIMED!





Elegance and handwork galore!*​
Founded in 1951 by Angelo Nardelli, "Angelo Nardelli 1951" is still located in the hill town Martina Franca in southern Italy, and is now run by Angelo's grandson, Domenico Nardelli.

Nardelli has always been know for three things: The beautiful and utterly Italian elegance of its tailoring, the exceptional amount of handwork that goes into each of its pieces, and its attention to detail. Long something of a "sleeper" tailoring firm with its focus on hand-tailoring precluding it from producing items in any great volume Nardelli 1951 has started to branch out from its classic roots, offering slightly more vintage-inspired pieces and showcasing its wares in such august venues as Pitti Uomo--where its runaway success in 2016 led to a feature article in the local newspaper congratulating the local boy on his international success!

Naturally, Nardelli 1951 items are still produced in very small quantities, and so I'm very pleased to be able to offer this lovely NWOT Angelo Nardelli 1951 Summer Jacket.

A beautiful example of Southern Italian tailoring this jacket is simply incredible. Treading the fine line between the classic and the modern this jacket wouldn't look out of place on an evening stroll through the town square of Martina Franca in 1951..... Just as it wouldn't look out of place casually slung over the back of a chair in an outdoor cafe in Vienna in 1996, or worn in a Manhattan winebar this week. As well as being timeless in its elegance this jacket is utterly cosmopolitan; the lapel is cut with a 3/2 roll, making it at home on an American Ivy campus, but the elegance of its drape shows that it would still be at home in its native Italy.

It is, of course, perfectly cut, and beautifully constructed. From Nadelli 1951's Superleggera line, the construction of this jacket was modeled after the gorgeous Italian sports cars of the 1950s, ensuring that it is exceptionally lightweight in construction and so utterly comfortable, while retaining the classic shape and elegance of a classically tailored Italian jacket. It is, to this end, darted--with the darts being hand-sewn and pick-stitched--with a double vent and open patch pockets. The pockets are all hand-sewn and pick-stitched, as is the placket and the lapels and the interior seams.

The jacket is quarter-lined with pick-stitching throughout, and the buttonholes are all hand-finished. The collar is hand-stitched, and has complementary felting on the underside--a lovely example of Nadelli's attention to detail. This attention is continued through the lining of the sleeves--whose beautiful light-blue striping complements perfectly the exterior cloth--and the use of a single signature button on the interior fastening of the main pocket.

The cloth--which is a wonderful blend of cashmere and wool--is beautifully soft, with an exceptional hand and drape. The patterning and colourway combination is also wonderfuly versatile, being a lovely light herringbone. This jacket features lightweight leather elbow patches.

From Nardelli 1951's "Travel" collection, this gorgeous jacket features several interior pockets, all perfectly constructed and featuring button closures--except for a discreet zippered security pocket. It was, of course, Made in Italy--indeed, it was made on the Via Mottola, in Martina Franca. It is NWOT, and so is in perfect condition.

A jacket as rare and beautiful as this is worth every penny of the several hundred dollars that Nardelli 1951 can charge its exclusive clients..... Making this an exceptional bargain at *just $89, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

And you don't even have to travel to Pitti Uomo to collect!

Tagged (US) 44, this measures:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Photocredit: Martina Franca's Tourist Board for the pictures of Martina Franca


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP. All ties available except those marked "claimed"*

*$12 for 1 tie, $20 for two ties, $27 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

*100% SILK*
1. CLAIMED
2. Cable Car Clothiers (England) 3"
3. CLAIMED
4. CLAIMED

*100% COTTON *
5. CLAIMED
6. Vintage Henry Grethel (Viceroy madras) 3-2/16"
7. Robert Talbott 2.75"
8. Vintage Jos. A Bank 3.25"
9. Vintage Lord & Taylor (India madras) 3-2/16"

*100% SILK (unless noted)*
10. CLAIMED
11. Ralph Lauren Chaps (70% wool, 30% silk) 3"
12. Ralph Lauren Polo (Italy) 3.5"
13. CLAIMED
14. Vintage Brooks Brothers 'Brooksgate' 3-2/16"

*100% SILK*
15. CLAIMED
16. Vintage Saks 5th Avenue 3.25"
17. Vintage Rooster 3"
18. Vintage Jos. A Bank 3.5"

(IMO, vintage Jos. A Bank ties are every bit the equal of Brooks Brothers ties. Great hand, excellent materials and they knot beautifully.)

19. Vintage Brooks Brothers slubby silk 3.75"
20. CLAIMED
21. CLAIMED
22. Vineyard Vines custom tie for the Bayview Yacht Club silk 3.75"


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP. All ties available except those marked "claimed"*

*$12 for 1 tie, $20 for two ties, $27 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

23. Hickey's (Grosse Pointe) spouting whales (possibly silk/poly) 3-10/16"
24. CLAIMED
25. CLAIMED

26. CLAIMED
27. CLAIMED
28. Saks 5th Ave. (ancient madder, England) 3.5"
29. CLAIMED

30. CLAIMED
31. Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo silk 3.25"

32. Resilio ducks in flight (silk/poly?) 2-14/16"
33. Cravateur medical emblematic (silk/poly?) 3.25"
34. Vintage J Press silk emblematic (England) 3.25" x 53" (a short tie)


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP. All ties available except those marked "claimed"*

*$12 for 1 tie, $20 for two ties, $27 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

35. Vintage Reis of New Haven (minor stain on back of blade, does not affect main appearance, 100% wool) 3.25"
36. Lands' End silk 3.25"
37. Hudson's (Detroit) Woodward Shop 100% wool (Italy) 3-6/16"

38. Nordstrom (England, made for John Comfort & Co., silk) 3-10/16"
39. Ferrell Reed silk (Italy) 3.25"
40. CLAIMED
41. Bert Pulitzer silk 3.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S GREAT POCKET SQUARE SALE OF 2018!

SET 1: COTTON



ALL COTTON SQUARES ARE JUST $6 EACH!*​
I have lots of beautiful pocket squares to pass on today, in cotton, silk, and linen--I have squares that are perfect for all types of jackets, from formal suits to tweeds to summer linens and seersuckers!

*As always, all prices include shipping in the USA, and offers are very welcome--especially on two or more squares!*​
1) NWT square in a beautiful geometric floral pattern in Royal and Wedgewood blues! 18" square.



  

2) Classic Paisley in brown and sepia yellows and blues. Perfect for a wide range of less formal jackets, from tweeds to seersucker! Very unusual pattern to find in cotton. Very Good/Excellent condition. 17" square.



 

3) Classic Paisley in green with sepia browns and blues. Perfect for a wide range of less formal jackets, from tweeds to seersucker! Very unusual pattern to find in cotton. Very Good/Excellent condition. 17" square.



 

4) Classic Paisley in midnight blue (which presents as black under some lighting conditions) with sepia browns and creams. Perfect for a wide range of less formal jackets, from tweeds to seersucker! Very unusual pattern to find in cotton. Very Good/Excellent condition. 17" square.



 

5) Classic Paisley in dark purple with sepia browns and greens. Perfect for a wide range of less formal jackets, from tweeds to seersucker! Very unusual pattern to find in cotton. Very Good/Excellent condition. 17" square.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) BEAUTIFUL Summer daffodil yellow striped pocket square--perfect for summer linens, seersuckers, and cottons--or to add a touch of whimsy to a blue blazer or navy suit! 15" square.



 

7) BEAUTIFUL Summer cotton-candy pink striped pocket square--perfect for summer linens, seersuckers, and cottons--or to add a touch of whimsy to a blue blazer or navy suit! 15" square.



 

8) BEAUTIFUL Spring Green striped pocket square--perfect for summer linens, seersuckers, and cottons--or to add a touch of whimsy to a blue blazer or navy suit! 15" square.





9) BEAUTIFUL Sunburst Yellow striped pocket square--perfect for summer linens, seersuckers, and cottons--or to add a touch of whimsy to a blue blazer or navy suit! 15" square.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S GREAT POCKET SQUARE SALE OF 2018!

SET 2: SILKS and LINENS

As always, all prices include shipping in the USA, and offers are very welcome--especially on two or more squares!

ALL SILK AND LINEN SQUARES ARE $13!
*​10) BEAUTIFUL classic red and green paisley pocket square from Polo. Absolutely perfect for tweed! 16" square. Very Good/Excellent condition.



 

11) LOVELY classic paisley in moss green, sepia browns and taupes. Hand-rolled edges. 15" square.



 

12) A lovely light damson geometric square--very mid-century modern. Made in Italy. 11".



 

13) PERFECT FOR SUMMER--or to add a touch of whimsy to a navy blazer or suit! A goassamer light square in pink and baby blue paisley; hand-rolled edges, made in Italy; 70% cotton, 30% silk. 16" square.





14) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Fuschia-pink border with a lovely grass-green center with colourful paisley geometrics, this is the perfect summer square--and one that would also be wonderful with tweed! Hand-rolled edges, 16" square.



 

15) Handmade in the USA, neats on a dark red background. Ideal for suits and tweeds. 13" square.


----------



## TweedyDon

16) GORGEOUS Reversible pocket square in silk and linen. Made in Italy, this is very pale yellow on one side, and very very pale blue-flax on the other. 16" square.







 

17) A beautiful classic red paisley pocket square--perfect for tweed! Made in Italy. Hand-rolled edges. 12.5" square. A tiny flaw on one edge, as shown.



   

18) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS paisley square in greens, reds, blues and browns! 16.5" square.





19) Summer Silk-Linen Square. Made in Italy. This has a wonderful colouring with a very complex and subtle weave! 17" square.



 

20) A beautiful, classic paisley in English mustard and damson! 17" square. hand-rolled edges.


----------



## TweedyDon

21) A wonderful classic square in geometric paisley, in forest greens and browns. 16" square.







22) STUNNING Mid-century geometric pattern, hand-made in Italy. 13" square.







23) Hand made in Italy, a classic and slightly more formal beautiful red square. 13".







24) A lovely petrol-blue geometric! 17.5" square.



 

25) Summer Silk-Linen Square. Made in Italy. This has a wonderful colouring with a very complex and subtle weave! 17" square.


----------



## TweedyDon

26) Summer Silk-Linen Square. Made in Italy. This has a wonderful colouring with a very complex and subtle weave! 17" square.



 

27) NWT WONDERFUL multi-panel pocket square. Four squares in one, with which colour shows depending on how you fold it! 15" square.



   

28) A beautiful geometric paisley in dark red, with rich sepia blues and browns. 16".





29) An absolutely gorgeous paisley square, in blues, reds, and old golds! 17". Hand rolled edges.



 

30) Made in Macclesfield, England, this is a perfect semi-formal square in cream silk! It has one minor flaw on the edge, as shown, but this won't be seen when worn. 16" square.


----------



## TweedyDon

POCKET SQUARES SOLD: 1, 3, 4, 10, 15, 17, 18, 19, 25, 26, 29

*UPDATE: I'll be out of town until next Friday, so please forgive my delayed responses to PMs!*


----------



## roman totale XVII

Drops. These need to go - nothing has been worn more than 2-3 times and all are like new;

Moving to a new apartment soon and want to slim down the stuff I like, but simply never wear. First off, some BB shirts all in excellent condition, only worn a handful of times. Can't figure out pics, but you all know what these look like. Prices include shipping in CONUS.

Black Fleece red gingham heavyweight OCBD Size BB4 (around 16.5/35) $50 - now $35

2 x of the new, unlined, no pocket, Made in USA, OCBDs in Madison Fit. Both 16/34. One Lavender, One Yellow University Stripe. $50 each. Now $35 each

Yellow Madison fit pinpoint Oxford. Made in Malaysia, must-iron. 16x34. $20 now $10.


----------



## ballmouse

*Vintage Ralph Lauren Summer Cardigan.*
Made in Great Britain.
100% Sea Island Cotton.
Size Small, but I think it better fits a Medium or Large.

Chest: 23"
Length: 26"

$40 + free shipping in CONUS!


----------



## roman totale XVII

Updated to remove sold items.

Drops. These need to go - nothing has been worn more than 2-3 times and all are like new;

Moving to a new apartment soon and want to slim down the stuff I like, but simply never wear. First off, some BB shirts all in excellent condition, only worn a handful of times. Can't figure out pics, but you all know what these look like. Prices include shipping in CONUS.

1 x of the new, unlined, no pocket, Made in USA, OCBD in Madison Fit. 16/34 in Lavender. Now just $35

Yellow Madison fit pinpoint Oxford. Made in Malaysia, must-iron. 16x34. $20 now $10.


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROP ON REMAINING TIES*

*All ties available except those marked "claimed"*

*$10 for 1 tie, $18 for two ties, $25 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

*100% SILK*
1. CLAIMED
2. Cable Car Clothiers (England) 3"
3. CLAIMED
4. CLAIMED

*100% COTTON *
5. CLAIMED
6. Vintage Henry Grethel (Viceroy madras) 3-2/16"
7. Robert Talbott 2.75"
8. Vintage Jos. A Bank 3.25"
9. Vintage Lord & Taylor (India madras) 3-2/16"

*100% SILK (unless noted)*
10. CLAIMED
11. Ralph Lauren Chaps (70% wool, 30% silk) 3"
12. Ralph Lauren Polo (Italy) 3.5"
13. CLAIMED
14. CLAIMED

*100% SILK*
15. CLAIMED
16. CLAIMED
17. Vintage Rooster 3"
18. Vintage Jos. A Bank 3.5"

(IMO, vintage Jos. A Bank ties are every bit the equal of Brooks Brothers ties. Great hand, excellent materials and they knot beautifully.)

19. Vintage Brooks Brothers slubby silk 3.75"
20. CLAIMED
21. CLAIMED
22. Vineyard Vines custom tie for the Bayview Yacht Club silk 3.75"


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROP ON REMAINING TIES*

*$10 for 1 tie, $18 for two ties, $25 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

23. Hickey's (Grosse Pointe) spouting whales (possibly silk/poly) 3-10/16"
24. CLAIMED
25. CLAIMED

26. CLAIMED
27. CLAIMED
28. Saks 5th Ave. (ancient madder, England) 3.5"
29. CLAIMED

30. CLAIMED
31. Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo silk 3.25"

32. Resilio ducks in flight (silk/poly?) 2-14/16"
33. Cravateur medical emblematic (silk/poly?) 3.25"
34. Vintage J Press silk emblematic (England) 3.25" x 53" (a short tie)


----------



## gamma68

*BUMP AND PRICE DROP ON REMAINING TIES*

*$10 for 1 tie, $18 for two ties, $25 for three ties. Prices include CONUS postage.*

All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

Please PM with your selections. First come, first served.

35. Vintage Reis of New Haven (minor stain on back of blade, does not affect main appearance, 100% wool) 3.25"
36. Lands' End silk 3.25"
37. Hudson's (Detroit) Woodward Shop 100% wool (Italy) 3-6/16"

38. Nordstrom (England, made for John Comfort & Co., silk) 3-10/16"
39. Ferrell Reed silk (Italy) 3.25"
40. CLAIMED
41. Bert Pulitzer silk 3.5"


----------



## HerrDavid

*Some new items for the smaller trad in addition to what's still available here in my earlier posting.

$16 -- Spier and MacKay long sleeve Madras, 15x32, Slim Fit*
Very nice shirt in the same color & pattern (and perhaps cloth) as a much more expensive O'Connell's model. (I should know, as I have the O'Connell's -- see photo 2 below). Just a little too slim across the stomach for me, but should work for those who wear Brooks Regent and/or Milano fits. Unlined collar. Scarcely worn.














Chest: 21in
waist: 19.25 (measured just below third button from the bottom)

*SOLD -- Brooks Brothers 3/2 roll made-in-USA Blazer, 36R*
A blazer I've worn hard and outgrown over the years. Some stitching loose in the inside right sleeve (see yellow stitching in photo 2) and wear to the elbows (some shine visible under certain lighting). More than a little life left though, especially as a beater.














Chest: 19in
Shoulder: 17in
Sleeve: 23.5
Length: 30 in

*SOLD -- Club Monaco 3/2 roll made-in-USA Linen sport coat, 40R* (fits more like 39S/38S -- see measurements)
Very lightly worn linen jacket with the trad/Ivy fixins: 3/2 roll, hook vent, two button cuff, natural shoulders, made-in-USA. Club Monaco items fit slim, so although the tagged size is 40R, it fits more like a 38S or 39S (see measurements below). Jacket is lined and the color is indigo (best seen in photo 2).














Chest: 20.5in
Shoulder: 17.75in
Sleeve: 23.5in
Length: 28.75-29in

*SOLD -- Allen Edmonds brown MacNeil Longwings, 8D*
Beautiful shoes worn five times at most. Uppers are nearly perfect; just some wear to the soles (from NYC pavement). Goofed and bought a half size too small, hence the minimal usage. My loss, your gain. Would love to see these go to a good trad home!


























(trees not included)


----------



## WorkingTrad

Greetings all,

This post is my introduction to all of you here at the AAC Trad fora. I have lurked in these fora for awhile, and have found a wealth of helpful information, but I have not joined until now because I don't feel like there is much I could yet add to your conversations. I am a graduate student in a humanities discipline and became interested in trad style through the adage that one ought to dress for the job one wants. In my case, that job is a professorship (a job whose rarity is approaching that of the professional athlete, I'm quite aware) and, of course, your tweedy professor is a Trad, or at least Trad adjacent. My studies brought me to Yale, where I've just completed a Masters, and are sending me next to Columbia for a PhD. As you might imagine, the thrift stores around New Haven are fairly full of trad staples, and I spent the past year scouring them all. Unfortunately, I was mostly unaware that this corner of AAC existed and I left much on the rack that was clearly never going to fit me (but could have been traded here!) Nevertheless, I have acquired a few things that I hoped to alter to fit me, but which, thanks to my upcoming move to small Manhattan apartment, are not going to stay with me. So, I am going to offer them here. I am particularly interested in trades in keeping with the spirit of this board. My jacket size is 38/39S, my waist is 32-33 depending on the day, and my inseam is 29. I am particularly keen to find a basic navy blazer.

The first thing I want to offer here is a tweed, 3/2, sack sport jacket from Arthur M. Rosenberg. It is in absolutely marvelous condition. Fully lined. It is 40" around the chest, 18" shoulder to shoulder and 23" from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the jacket down the back. If there are other measurements that would be helpful, I will provide them.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Reptilicus

Wm J Mills & Co. Shelter Island Duck Duffle. NWOT.
I've had this bag in storage since purchase and am finally ready to part with it.
$90 shipped CONUS.

The Classic Shelter Island Duffel is a durable mid-range size duffel bag that features an adjustable shoulder strap, pinched cotton webbing handles, and a marine-grade zipper. The classic lines and color scheme of this bag make it ideal for use as a day bag for the gym or after work garb. It is also a great "carry-on" bag your travel essentials at the airport and the shoulder strap provides free hands for a cup of coffee and an active cell phone.


#8 Duck Canvas Body
Cotton Webbing Handles & Adjustable Shoulder Strap
Classic Red Label
#10 White Zipper
17.5″ East to West x 11″ Diameter 34L, 2117 cu in
Machine Washable
Made in USA


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS HARRIS TWEED
Made in Italy
Herringbone pattern with windowpane overlay and handsome colors
Tagged 42R, please see measurements
*
The colors in this tweed are instantly striking. From a short distance, the jacket appears to be a straightforward herringbone. Step closer and a thistle and gorse windowpane pattern emerges. Examine the cloth closely, and a whole world of colors opens up, thick as a Scottish meadow. (Click on the photos for close-up shots. But note my camera does not do this cloth justice!)

Simply put, this cloth represents the best contemporary Harris Tweed weaving you'll find.

Two-button front with leather football buttons, fully-lined with three interior pockets. Single vent, subtle darts. The shoulders are contemporary but without linebacker padding. Four buttons on one sleeve and two on the other. I can't account for this but you could always move one to the other side to balance it off, or remove two from the left sleeve to create very Trad two-button cuffs (and have two left as spares).

No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

Tagged 42R, but please see actual measurements below for best fit.

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22" (+3" for lengthening)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $55 CONUS*

*







* *







* *







* *







* *







*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Ties!*



*As always, all prices include boxed shipping in the USA--and offers are very welcome!*​
1) Sailing boat and Rhode Island map summer emblematic. made for Wilson's of Wickford by J. Z. Richards. Wilson's was an exceptionally traditional, family-owned clothier that opened in 1944 and closed in 2015. This tis is in excellent condition except for a single unnoticeable thread run which might well have been there from new. 3 3/4". Asking just $12.



   

2) Liberty of London cotton paisley. Printed and made in England. Perfect with any less formal jacket, from seersucker to tweed! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". $12.



  

3) Aquascutum of London--the main rainwear rival to Burberry. Equestrian geometric. Made in the USA. Excellent condition.
3 3/4". $12.



 

4) Lovely cotton seersucker tie in forest green and navy! Excellent condition. 3". $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Absolutely gorgeous Canali tie! A wonderful wheat-gold geometric with a lovely swirling paisley shadow pattern in the background. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Just $16.



  

6) GORGEOUS and striking summer tie in slubby Indian silk from Robert Talbott. Hand sewn in the USA. This does have the faint remains of a watermark on it, but this can't really be seen unless you're looking for it. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". Just $12!



   

7) Churchill pin dots tie. Silk. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. $12.


 

8) Salvadore Ferragamo. Stylistic butterflies in shades of sea foam green. Beautiful! This does have a very, very small stain on it, but this is hardly noticeable. very Good condition. 3 5/8". Just $12.



  

9) Nothing invokes an Ivy summer quite like Madras, and nothing is more casually insouciant than a Madras cotton tie--especially a vintage brooks Brothers! Classic sepia-toned madras tie, in subdued earthenware reds, taupes, creams, and blues. 3 3/4". Asking $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Paul Stuart ""Scout" fedora!*

​
A lovely casual fedora with a braided leather band, this is perfect for all-season wear.... and it's from Paul Stuart! This has a leather interior sweat band, and is in excellent condition. Almost certainly made in the USA.

Size Large. Interior circumference is 23".

Just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*1950s/1960s Royal Stetson hat

CLAIMED!

*​
This is lovely! Originally sold by John Q. West in Athens, GA, this hat likely dates from the late 1950s to the early 1960s.... John Q. West was bought out and became George Dean in 1966, so this hat dates from before then!

This is in Good/Very Good condition; the interior lining has slightly detached from under the leather sweatband, but this is an easy and cheap fix. Because of this, this lovely hat is just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Size 7 1/4.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Knox Hat.



With hatbox!*​
Founded in 1838, the Knox Hat Company flourished in the mid- to late C19th--Abraham Lincoln's "stovepipe" hat was made by Knox in their Brooklyn factory, then the largest hat factory in the world.

Knox functioned as an independent hatter until the Great Depression, when it merged with Cavanagh and Dunlap to became The Hat Corporation of America.

This is a lovely formal black Knox, size 7. It is in excellent condition apart from some minor foxing on the headlining. It comes with a Stetson hat box for storage.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Stetson "Sovereign" Model with original Box!*​


Founded in 1865 when John B. Stetson headed West and started making the original Western hat, the "Boss of the Plains", Stetson is the quintessential American hat company.

This is a lovely example of a vintage Stetson, complete with its original box--a dark grey "Sovereign" model in size 7 (56). This hat is in absolutely excellent condition apart from some minor foxing to the interior lining.

Asking just $59, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!

Made in Italy by Corneliani.

Classic Polo Blue Label Double-breasted Peak-label Blazer.*​
A significant step up from the usual blue blazer, this wonderful item from Ralph Lauren's "Polo Blue Label" line is the pinnacle of blazer formality--a double-breasted blazer in the classic 6/2 configuration (six buttons on the front, two of which fasten) with peak lapels AND a fully functional ticket-pocket!

I'm sure that everyone reading this knows this already, but Polo Blue Label is a very different (and MUCH better) proposition from the regular Polo line, with many of the the "Made in Italy" items (such as this one) being made by Corneliani.

This beauty shows just why Corneliani is so esteemed. As well as the perfect cut this features hand-done peak-stitching throughout, especially on the lapels and the pocket flaps at the front. The buttons are all brass, and feature the classic Polo helmet and sticks; there are four of these to each cuff in addition to the six on the front. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a classic sporting double vent at the rear.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

It was, of course, Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Recent Brooks Brothers Pincord Summer Jacket

CLAIMED!*​
The vast majority of people don't know the difference between pincord and seersucker. But while these fabrics are very similar they are distinct from each other. In brief, seersucker fabric is ridged, with the ridges being slightly puckered along their length, while pincord is also ridged, but the ridges are straight and firm, with no puckering. Both fabrics are ideal for summer, and both are often striped in cream and light blue.

This jacket is a lovely example of pincord being put to good use. A recent offering from Brooks Brothers this is a classic contemporary jacket with a two-button front, darting, and flapped front pockets. It has a single rear vent, and is fully lined in a lovely cream lining that complements the tradition blue and white of its pincord.

This is 100% cotton, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 25 (+ 1 1/8)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*

Alden Leisure Handsewn Penny Loafer, Black, Shell Cordovan 9.5B. (Yes, Narrow width.) LHS model 987.
$75 shipped conus, cedar shoe trees included.


----------



## TweedyDon

*1941 Red Army Records!

CLAIMED!*​
In honour of President Trump's "private meeting" with Vladimir Putin and *somewhat* in accord with my usual vintage offerings (!) I'm offering the 1941 pressing of Columbia Record's "Songs of the Red Army", performed by the Choir of the Red Army of the USSR.

Issued in 1941 just prior to America's entry into World War II, this set was clearly intended to bolster public support for an alliance with the Soviet Union.

Although the two records included have no visible scratches or marks I'm afraid that I have no way of knowing if they play, although I assume that they do. And if they don't.... consider this to be even more authentically Soviet!









The outer sleeve shows Red Square, and is in Good/Very Good condition.

Asking just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brioni Linen Suit. Size c. 42.



ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!*​
Brioni--along with Berluti, Brunello Cucinelli, and Borrelli--is one of the few serious luxury brands that continues to offer only the very best menswear. Founded in 1945--its first store was in Rome, on the exclusive Via Barberini 79--Brioni was named after the (then Italian) Brionian Islands, rather than after one of its founders.

It quickly established a reputation for superlative tailoring, and acquired a clientele that included Hollywood movie stars and heads of state. This tradition continues today--Brioni provided the suits for Daniel Craig's James Bond, as well as at least one American President.

This gorgeous suit epitomizes Brioni--although, being pure linen, it is considerably rarer than the usual ("usual" being a relative term with Brioni!) wool models. This being a Brioni suit the linen that it is cut from is in an utterly different class to that which is usually used, being clearer made from a much higher quality flax than usual, and far better and more closely woven. This gives it all of the desireable properties of linen--cool and breatheable, with a wonderful hand and drape--but without the strong tendency to wrinkle. Moreover, since the luxurious linen of this suit means that it is lighter mid-weight rather than lightweight, it would be perfect for three season wear--you'll just need to pack it carefully away in Winter!

The seasonal versatility of this suit is underscored by its colour. Although it appears black, when photographing outside I realized that it is in fact a very, very, very dark navy blue, making it suitable both for business wear and all but the most formal of social occasions.

The suit is Brioni's Palatino model. Cut with a Continental three button front--with a beautifully fluid a lapel curl at the top button, making it a 3/2.5 jacket--it is darted, with finished (non-working) four button cuffs. Naturally, it is fully canvassed, and fully lined in Brioni's signature lining. It is also entirely hand-made, with pick-stitching throughout the lining, the lapels, the placket... everywhere! It has a twin rear vent. The trousers are pleated front and cuffed.

Naturally, this was Made in Italy. (As far as I know, Brioni does not build its suits anywhere else.)

It does have two very small flaws--both of which will be immediately fixed on dry-cleaning. First, there is some minor residue from masking tape on the shoulder, as shown--this will come out easily, and is the mark of a barbarian affixing a price strip unwisely. Second, there is a small white crease mark on the trousers from hanging, as shown--this, too, will easily come out with dry cleaning.

This is an absolutely gorgeous suit, from one of the world's best tailors, in an extremely rare fabric and colouring!

*This suit originally retailed for close to $6,000.* As such, this is an absolute bargain at just *$225, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.* International shipping is available at cost!

Tagged 42R, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4"
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29

Waist: 17 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/4 cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made for Eric H. Schless, the Managing Director of Wells Fargo Securities Division



By La Rukico Tailors, NYC.

Cut from Holland & Sherry's (Savile Row, London) "Classic Mohair" cloth!*​
This is lovely! Originally made for Eric Schless, the Managing Director of Wells Fargo Securities Division, by La Rukico Tailors in Midtown Manhattan, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is cut from Holland and Sherry's "Classic Mohair" (85% worsted wool, and 15% mohair) giving it a lovely hand and drape, as well as a wonderful lightness and softness.

The jacket is a contemporary two button closure with darting; it is fully canvassed and fully lined. (The lining is by Dormeuil.) It has significant amounts of handwork throughout, including pick-stitching on the placket, the lapels, and throughout the lining. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs--the buttonholes are all hand-finished. It has a single center vent.

It is in excellent condition, apart from a very small mark on one cuff, as shown. It still has the chalk marks on the cuffs from its original tailoring!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Summer Hopsack 3/2 sack Blazer!*



*Size c. 40, 42.*​
This is lovely--a classic summer 3/2 sack navy blazer! Originally sold by Smith's Men's Store of Lake Forest, IL (founded in 1937, and still going strong!) this is cut from classic summer hopsack, making it a perfect four-season blazer. It has a wonderfully liquid lapel roll, the ever-desirable patch pockets, and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, and ready to give you decades of service!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*Faconnable Summer Jacket

CLAIMED!*

​Founded in Nice, France, in 1950, Faconnable specializes in traditional clothing with a subtle French twist--as demonstrated in this lovely summer jacket!

Cut from lightweight wool, this has a navy base with a lovely miniature overcheck in sky blue and cream--a wonderfully Gallic pattern and colourway! True to its French roots this lovely jacket has a three button front, although given Faconnable's affinity for Ivy Style this is closer to a 3/2.5! It has subtle darts, three button cuffs, and a twin vent. It is half-canvassed, fully lined in bemberg, and in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 40, this measures:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*ONE OF THE RAREST AND YET MOST RECOGNIZABLE TIES IN THE WORLD!*

*CLAIMED!*



*Official Marylebone Cricket Club ("MCC") Tie!*​
Usually, when I describe a tie as being "rare" this means that it was made by a small boutique, possibly tucked away on a side street in Paris or Rome, or simply made in very limited quantities by one of the more expensive fashion houses.

But some ties are rare for a quite different reason.... They're only available to members of particular clubs with very limited membership--AND the club in question is both powerful enough and proactive enough to prevent their regalia being made available to the general public!

Perhaps the most famous example of such a rare tie is the tie of the Marylebone Cricket Club--THE Cricket Club in England, which means THE Cricket Club in the world!

The "MCC" was founded in 1787, and was (and is) utterly exclusive. (It wasn't, strictly speaking, a requirement that one be a British Lord to be the MCC President, but untitled MCC Presidents are few and far between before the Second World War.) To join the WAITING LIST to be voted on as a member--and only members are allowed to acquire the MCC regalia, including its tie--one has to have the vote of three current members and the Sponsorship of an Official MCC Sponsor, who is an officer of the Club. (Each member can only vote for a new member once a year.) Then, if one has passed this hurdle to join the Wait List for membership one then has to wait until there is a Club vacancy.... currently around 27 YEARS. Then, and only then, can you purchase an official MCC tie from the MCC.

As I said, official MCC ties are rare indeed!

As a result both of this exclusivity and the fact that its home ground is the most famous ground in England ("Lord's") the MCC has become a cultural touchstone in the United Kingdom, with its "egg and bacon" tie (really, gold and red) being instantly recognizable. The colors were adopted in the 1860s, and appear on MCC flags, blazers, pins... and ties. The best account (authorized by the MCC) of why the colors are yellow and red is that in 1866 a member William Nicholson made loans to the Club to purchase Lord's. Nicholson was the owner of Nicholson's Gin Company.... whose colours were red and gold. There is, of course, no official record of anything so vulgar as a sponsorship deal, but the Club now coyly admits that this is likely the origin of its "eggs and bacon".

This tie--which is an official MCC tie--thus represents a VERY rare opportunity to acquire one of the rarest ties around, and one with an extremely rich sporting history. (Indeed, this is the first and only official MCC tie I have seen available on the secondary market; it is not unusual for them to be bequeathed to sons who are also Members, or for Members to insist on being buried in their ties.) It's also extremely desirable--Alec Waugh, the older brother of Evelyn Waugh, wrote in his "Reminiscences of 1931" that as soon as he received word of his election to the MCC that he ordered a tie and scarf to be shipped to him post-haste in Greece!

Naturally, this tie was hand-made in England, and is pure silk.

This tie does have some minor shine from pressing which can be seen at certain angles in certain lights, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. (Although, frankly, the MCC tie should be worn slightly disheveled; in 1890 William Makepeace Thackary reported approvingly that a man who had shown him an old cemetery wore a "faded MCC tie"--it was already famous then!) It measures 3 3/4" wide.

How much for this exceptionally rare piece of British sartorial and sporting history? How about $29, boxed and shipped in the USA..... Or $35 to send it back home to England?









  

*PS:* To be sure, *UN*official MCC ties are available from Dege and Skinner, the military tailors on Savile Row, for around $80 plus shipping. But attempts to buy them in-store will be greeted with an inquiry as to one's membership status..... and if the answer isn't right some of the older clerks will either remember that all the ties are already "spoken for", or else will simply inform you that some things are just "not appropriate, Sir" and the case containing the ties will remain closed. And Ben Silver will sell you an "MCC tie" for $128, plus shipping... but the colours are slightly wrong!


----------



## TweedyDon

*A BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC LINEN SUIT!



From Paul Stuart; Double-Breasted with Peak Lapels!

Size: c. 38.*​
This is absolutely lovely! As classic and elegant as you'd expect from Paul Stuart, this beautiful suit is cut from mid-weight linen, which, unlike its cheaper and flimsier cousins, won't quickly devolve into a topographical map of wrinkles!

The jacket is cut as a loosely formal double-breasted jacket with a 6/1 configuration and lovely peal lapels. It is very subtly darted, and has four button cuffs. Naturally, it is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lapels and placket. It has a single hook vent.

The trousers are pleated front, and cuffed.

This suit was Made in the USA. I have a note to myself in the pocket which reads "small mark on trousers near hem", but despite looking I can't find this! However, it's likely there somewhere, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

A perfect, classic, summer suit from a classic clothier.... for just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD HASPEL PINCORD Wash-and-Wear Suit



Size c. 36, 38*​
Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Owing to the connections between New Orleans and Princeton, Haspel's seersuckers--and then pincords, and wash-and-wear--worked their way into being a staple of summer Ivy Style.

This is a lovely example of a vintage Haspel Wash-and-Wear pincord suit. Cut with a contemporary two-button front and darting, this is half-lined in traditional cream and has a single center vent. It features four button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This does have one very small flaw--a small mark on one shoulder, as shown--and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/8
Length: 30

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29 1/2, with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE PERFECT VINTAGE IVY SUMMER JACKET....



....and just $25, shipped in the USA, too!*







Made for Princeton University Store during the late 1960s, this is a classic Ivy summer jacket! Cut as a 3/2 sack, this features the classic narrow lapels of the late 1950s and 1960s, as well as a lovely fluid lapel roll.

Cut from sturdy 1960s cotton--although there is no fabric content listed the cloth is unmistakeable--this is a lovely classic gingham-esque pattern in the earth tones of the mid-century that are now never seen. This has, of course, two button cuffs and a single center vent. It is half-lined in complementary cocktail green, and half-canvassed.

It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

It does have two flaws, although this can't be seen when worn. First, it is missing its lower front button. This is an easy fix; before shipping I can have the upper button (that which is never seen) removed and used to replace the functional button that's missing. (Alternatively, if you prefer, I can include a complete set of 1960s buttons taken from a jacket with a similar vintage and colourway.) Second, there is some very old staining in the lining around the arms; this is, again, very old, and won't be seen when worn--but it is there!

Owing to these two flaws this is in Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for this beautiful Harris Tweed jacket.

*BROOKS BROTHERS HARRIS TWEED
Made in Italy
Herringbone pattern with windowpane overlay and handsome colors
Tagged 42R, please see measurements*

The colors in this tweed are instantly striking. From a short distance, the jacketappears to be a straightforward herringbone. Step closer and a thistle and gorse windowpane pattern emerges. Examine the cloth closely, and a whole world of colors opens up, thick as a Scottish meadow. (Click on the photos for close-up shots. But note my camera does not do this cloth justice!)

Simply put, this cloth represents the best contemporary Harris Tweed weaving you'll find.

Two-button front with leather football buttons, fully-lined with three interior pockets. Single vent, subtle darts. The shoulders are contemporary but without linebacker padding. Four buttons on one sleeve and two on the other. I can't account for this but you could always move one to the other side to balance it off, or remove two from the left sleeve to create very Trad two-button cuffs (and have two left as spares).

No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

Tagged 42R, but please see actual measurements below for best fit.

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22" (+3" for lengthening)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $55 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Crew Ludlow Jacket.



Made from Crespi fabric, milled in Italy by a family firm founded in 1797!*​J. Crew's Ludlow jackets and suits have acquired something of a cult following among those who like a contemporary twist on 1960s style, and it's not hard to see why.

Cut from lovely cotton fabric sourced from Crespi of Italy--a family owned company that was founded in 1797, and is a member of Les Henokiens, a group of family-owned companies that are over 200 years old--this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket. It is darted, and features the signature narrow lapels of the Ludlow cut.

This jacket has lots of lovely details which have earned it its following. It has pick stitching on the lapels and lining, four button cuffs, and the pockets are edged in J. Crew's signature neats fabric in dark red and green. The sleeves are lined in Hickory stripe.

It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in excellent condition--it still has the tag attached that should be removed before wearing! It has a single vent.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.....making this perhaps the best-priced Ludlow jacket available anyway today!









Tagged 40R. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*PURE SILK Jacket from Old-School Burberry's.

Made for B. Altman of New York City!*​
B. Altman's was one of THE great New York department stores. It was the first to move to Fifth Avenue, which at the time was primarily residential, designing its palatial four-story building to fit in with the surrounding mansions--it was directly opposite the mansion of the socialite Mrs. Astor (of the Astor family), and, unlike her mansion (which was demolished to make way for the Empire State Building) Altman's store still stands... although now as part of CUNY rather than as a store in its own right. (It closed in 1990). It was designated a New York City landmark in 1985.

In its day Altman's was one of the most exclusive department stores in the city--and this jacket shows that its upscale reputation was fully justified.

Cut from a wonderful slubby, almost-raw silk in an elegant black and white nailhead pattern with a subtle berry and Royal blue overcheck, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts. half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single center vent and was beautifully Union Made in the USA.

Dating from the period before Burberry became a more fashionable brand, this is wonderful old-school quality with a lovely American heritage.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC SEERSUCKER JACKET, from Haspel!*

*PRICE DROP!*

*Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed*

​
Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Recognizing that the British used seersucker widely in their tropical colonies, he created seersucker suits and jackets. These were immediately successful, and were imported into the Ivy League look by way of Princeton, long the traditional Ivy for men from the South. (And long only *men* from the South... True to the conservatism of ts student population Princeton , shockingly, didn't fully admit women until 1969.)

This is a lovely example of a contemporary Haspel seersucker jacket! Pure cotton, this is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts. It is quarter-lined, has a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It does have some minor discoloration at the collar turn, as shown--I only saw this when photographing in bright sunlight! Otherwise, it's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at

just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 48R. Measurements:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder:21
Length: 30 5/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Nick Hilton Summer Jacket*

*NB: Please "like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​










*This jacket is absolutely BEAUTIFUL--my pictures don't do it justice at all!*​
Made for Nick Hilton, the Princeton clothing store that is owned by the son of Norman Hilton, the man who was largely responsible for the Ivy Style of the Golden Age, this jacket is cut from a summer blend of wool, silk, and linen, which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway of the fabric do full justice to the summery quality of the cloth; the checking is a wonderful medley of sky blue, lavender, light black and bracken--a mixture that is so subtle that try as I might the horizontal lavender stripes kept showing as the same colour as the vertical blue stripes in my pictures!

The Summer colouring of the jacket is continued in the interior, with sky blue facings on the leading edges of the interior pockets.

The jacket is cut as Hilton's "Gibson" model--a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and dual center vent. It features pick stitching in the lining. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features four buttons cuffs. It was made in Canada, and is in is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 50L, this measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Nick Hilton Summer Jacket*
*
PRICE DROP!*

*Also, please "like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​










*This jacket is absolutely BEAUTIFUL--my pictures don't do it justice at all!*​
Made for Nick Hilton, the Princeton clothing store that is owned by the son of Norman Hilton, the man who was largely responsible for the Ivy Style of the Golden Age, this jacket is cut from a summer blend of wool, silk, and linen, which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway of the fabric do full justice to the summery quality of the cloth; the checking is a wonderful medley of sky blue, lavender, light black and bracken--a mixture that is so subtle that try as I might the horizontal lavender stripes kept showing as the same colour as the vertical blue stripes in my pictures!

The Summer colouring of the jacket is continued in the interior, with sky blue facings on the leading edges of the interior pockets.

The jacket is cut as Hilton's "Gibson" model--a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and dual center vent. It features pick stitching in the lining. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features four buttons cuffs. It was made in Canada, and is in is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 50L, this measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Summer Jacket in silk, linen, and wool.

CLAIMED!*​
​
This is absolutely lovely! Cut from a lightweight blend of silk, linen, and wool, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are wonderfully summery, with an overchecking in light red, light orange, and light blue, reminiscent of an old-fashioned English rose garden! The fabric is from E. Thomas, an Italian mill established in 1922 that specializes in silk-blend cloth.

The jacket is cut as an English-inspired three button front with twin vents; it is half-canvassed and half-lined. Made in Canada, it is is absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## LeeLo

*Corbin 3/2 Sack Hopsack Navy Blazer 41R/42R (No tagged size)*

No tagged size so please refer to the measurements below. Sack blazer with 3/2 roll, two patch pockets at the hips. Two buttons on one cuff, missing one in the other. Half-lined and a loose seam that should be an easy fix. Union made in the USA. Perfect for Spring and Summer.

Measurements:
Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 22"
Length - 30.75"
Sleeves - 25"

*Asking $40 shipped. Open to offers.*


----------



## LeeLo

*Polo Ralph Lauren Tan 100% Linen 3-Button Sport Coat Size Large*

Polo Ralph Lauren men's blazer made from linen which would be great in the warm weather of Spring and Summer. Jacket tailored in a darted three-button style with a single vent on the back.

Measurements:
Shoulders - 19 inches
Pit to Pit - 23 inches
Waist - 21 inches
Sleeves - 25 inches
Length (BOC) - 31 inches

*Asking $40 shipped. Open to offers.
*


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Reproduction Depression-era Dickies khaki pants.

CLAIMED!
*
*(Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed... where many of these items appear first!  )*
*

Produced by Dickies x Palmer.
Original retail: $140.*​
These pants are wonderful! Perfect recreations of the khaki pants that Dickies sold in the Depression years of the 1930s these are cut from hard-wearing yet comfortable Camberton military-grade cotton twill, first used by the U.S. Army in 1931. Like classic old-school denim Camberton twill is woven on narrow looms with selvage, using ring-spun, plied yarns--precisely the fabric that these pants would have been made from in the 1930s.

The cut and fit of these pants is also historically accurate. They are cut from patterns that were made from original 1930s pants housed in Dickies' archives; these patterns were produced by a tailor who apprenticed to tailors in the 1930s, and was taught just this type of cut. These pants are accordingly just like those of the 1930s; full cut, with plenty of room in the hip and seat--just as you need if you're a hardworking man in the Depression, hauling feedsacks. These pants have a five-button fly, a watch pocket, tunnel belt-loops, and boat sailcloth pockets. They are cuffed.

The tags are also period accurate, both those sewn to the pants and those that are attached to them for retail sale. (With the obvious exception of the price tag.... which announces these as a collaboration between Dickies and Palmer Archival Clothing.) And, of course, these trousers were made in the USA.

These trousers are new, unworn, with all tags attached. The original retail was $140--so how about $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?

Tagged 36/32, these measure:

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 32 31/2 (+1" additional material to let down)
Cuff: 1 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ITALY 3/2 sack summer plaid jacket for Faconnable.*​


Founded in Nice, France, in 1950, Faconnable specializes in traditional clothing with a subtle French twist--and has long had an affection for Ivy Style, as demonstrated in this lovely summer jacket!

Made in Italy, this is cut as a 3/2 sack from very lightweight summer wool. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a traditional Glen Plaid in the subdued brown shades of dusk on a summer evening. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features four button cuffs and a twin vent, true to its Continental heritage. It also features a fully functional throat latch! It is in excellent condition, except for a small ink mark on the lining under the left-hand interior pocket.

Asking just $39, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged M, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*COMING TOMORROW!*

*And these are now listed below! *



​


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Coach Satchel.*

*PRICE DROP!*

*(More pictures in post below!)*



*Made in Coach's original factory in New York City!*​
Founded in 1941 as Manhattan Leather Bags, Coach was originally started to produce handbags that had the suppleness and longevity of a baseball glove. While its high-quality products were very much in demand, the company really took off after 1962 when it hired the American sportswear fashion designer Bonnie Cashin, who specialized in highly functional, minimalist designs.... in eye-popping hues such as lime green, pink, and scarlet for its women's lines.

In 1979 Lew Frankfort joined the company, and in just a few short years transformed it from a company centered on New York to one with an international reputation. Naturally, this expansion meant that Coach had to open several more factories--first in the United States, and then off-shore.

Not surprisingly, Coach's US-made products are considerably more desirable--both because they are more true to the company's American origins and original ethos, and because it is believed that they are made in better working conditions (almost certainly correct) and are of higher quality (quite possibly true). And of the USA-made products those made in Coach's original factory in New York City are the most desirable of all!

I'm thus very pleased to offer this beautiful Coach satchel--made in the original Coach factory in New York City, and identified as such on the interior label.

While dating early Coach products is more of an art than a science (the serial numbers on bags produced prior to 1994 were unique to each bag, and cannot be readily deciphered as Coach didn't use any standard numbering system then) a lot of information can be gleaned from the interior label.

The earliest Coach bags (i.e., prior to the mid 1970s) lacked the Coach "creed", and featured only the Coach logo. The Coach creed started to be placed on the bags in the mid-1970s, while the New York City stamp was phased out in the early 1980s, being replaced with the more generic "Made in the United States". Since this satchel features both the creed and is identified as being "Made in New York City" it dates from c.1976 to c.1984, and was made in Coach's original New York factory.

This bag is thus between 35 and 40 years old... But you'd never guess this from its condition and classic timeless design! (Indeed, the condition of this bag is a testament to the incredible quality and craftsmanship of Coach's early New York products; you'd never guess how old this bag was just by looking at it!) Made from chestnut brown chrome-tanned cowhide this is a classic satchel with a large zippered main compartment with a side pocket on either side. It has a full-length interior open pocket in the main compartment; this is divided in two for ease of storage or smaller items. The handles are attached to vertical reinforcement straps on each side of the bag; these are firmly double-stitched to the sides of the bag for additional support while it is being carried. The edges of the bag feature wrapped leather seams for strength and durability.

The main zipper is a heavy-gauge Talor brass zipped with an oversized ringpull for each of use; this moves beautifully smoothly with barely a hint of lag. The rest of the hardwear is also heavy-duty brass.

It still has its original oversized leather tag--a design feature that allowed customers to feel the quality of the leather without having to caress the bag in the store! There is no separation at all between the two halves of the hangtag, which shows just how well made this bag is.

This bag does show the usual patina of scuffs and wear a bag of its age--if anything, this is lesser than would be expected, with no major marks at all! Given this, it is in Very Good condition--and would look absolutely beautiful with reconditioning.

This will easily give you another three or four decades of use, and so is a bargain at just $95, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

Measurements:

Height: 10 3/4"
Length: 17
Width: 2 3/4 (although this is designed to expand)


----------



## TweedyDon

*ADDITIONAL PICTURES FOR SATCHEL ABOVE!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!

J. Press 3/2 sack in Madras plaid, cut from gossamer-light wool!*​
This is absolutely wonderful! A classic 3/2 sack from J. Press, cut from gossamer-light wool that has the comfort and lightness of authentic Indian madras, but with the longevity of wool. The patterning and colourway are wonderful, a sepia-toned Madras plaid that's utterly versatile. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single hook vent at the rear. It has three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll--as you'd expect from Press! It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1960s Madras Sack jacket by h.i.s.!*​
"h.i.s." is one of the best-known menswear labels produced by Honesdale Manufacturing, a company founded by Harvey I. Siegal in 1923. Headquartered in New York but with its manufacturing plants in Tennessee, Honesdale originally focused on clothes, especially denim, for men and boys. Much of its output was sold as own-brand clothing by stores such as Penney's and Montgomery Ward. (Remember, this was the era when clothing from Department stores was actually still *good*!)

In 1949 the firm was taken over by Harvey's son, Jesse, who started to move it away from its utilitarian, Depression-era focus and towards more fashionable clothing. In 1956 Jesse started the label "h.i.s"--an obvious reference to his father's initials.

The h.i.s. label was a runaway success, with much of its items being modeled on the increasingly popular Ivy Style of clothing. By 1964 Honesdale's revenue was a whopping $64 million a year, with over 3/4 of that being generated by the h.i.s. brand.

The company went public in 1962, with Jesse retaining a controlling interest. In 1976 he took the firm private again, in part to deflect objections to his decision to focus on the women's wear part of the business which was booming with the success of "h.i.s. for Her" jeans. In 1984 the company was subject to a leveraged buy-out by its management, who turned its attention back to its roots--manufacturing basic denim products. The company is still in business as "Chic for HIS", and is now one of the largest jeans manufacturers in the US.

This jacket hails from the 1960s heyday of h.i.s., when it focused on collegiate Ivy style. Cut from gossamer-light Indian madras fabric that's a wonderful classic medly of blues, creams, and sepia summer yellows, this jacket is as a sack--judging by the lapel likely a 3 button sack, rather than a 3/2. it is clearly designed to be worn at the height of summer--not only is the madras fabric some of the lightest I've ever encountered, but it's quarter-lined... and has only one interior pocket, to ensure that the additional material needed to support two interior pockets could be left out making this jacket even lighter-weight.

It has a single center vent, classic two button cuffs, and was made in one of h.i.s. three factories in Tennessee. It has extremely natural shoulders. The golden decoration around the h.i.s. logo in the interior is a clear nod to the mirror filigree logo of Chipp, and indicates the aspirations that h.i.s. and its customers had!

This wonderful piece of sartorial history is in excellent condition, and utterly wearable. It's a bargain at just *$35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA*. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!

*Measurements:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 6 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32


   

*WONDERFUL BROOKS BROTHERS SUMMER TARTAN JACKET! C.42, 43. MADE IN THE USA!*​
This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable or a jacket. And the tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

*Asking just $35 or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome-please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 43L, this measures:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Madras 3/2 Jacket with Three Patch Pockets from Polo by Ralph Lauren!*​
This jacket comes complete with its original tags!

Made for the British market this beautiful jacket was originally sold by Harvey Nichols of Knightsbridge, London, one of the most upscale stores in the city, catering to the upper-middle-class Sloane Rangers of Chelsea, Knightsbridge, and the Home Counties.

Given this provenance this jacket is absolutely beautiful. Cut from a wonderful traditional madras cotton plaid in blues and creams with sepia orange-pink accent stripes this jacket is cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid lapel roll. It features a patch breast pocket and two lower flapped pockets. It has wonderfully slim 60s-inspired lapelsfour button cuffs, and a single vent. It is half-lined in the same fabric as the exterior shell, and beautifully unstructured.

As you'd expect for a jacket that was tried on precisely once and comes complete with its original tags this is in absolutely excellent condition!

It originally retailed for around *$275.... so how about just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?*









*Size M. Measurements:*

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 26 5/ 16 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS 3/2 MADRAS SACK BY HUNTINGTON!*

So beautiful this is now my picture for my Facebook page, focusing on vintage and classic menswear, *WaterhollowTweed*!​
This is absolutely gorgeous--a classic 3/2 sack by Huntington, one of the great Ivy clothiers. Cut from classic Madras cotton this beautiful jacket has a wonderfully summery colourway of sepia blues and reds, creams, and Spring yellow. It's absolutely beautiful!

Half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single center vent and two button cuffs. It was Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition--except for a very small spot on one sleeve, as shown, that will almost certainly never be seen when worn.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Union made in the USA, this is tagged 44L, but measures slightly smaller.

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 5/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jacket from Josef A. Borg, the tailor who worked on the menswear for *Sunset Boulevard*...*

*....and went on to be THE tailor for the Ivy set of Princeton!*​







*All hand-tailored, and cut from Zegna cloth.*​
Josef A. Borg was born in Malta, and before the Second World War ran a very successful business tailoring uniforms for the officers of the British Royal Navy. After the war he emigrated to the United States, where his tailoring skills took him to Hollywood to work under the great costume Edith Head, winner of no less than EIGHT Academy Awards for her costumes.

Edith specialized in costuming female leads, but also designed the clothes worn by William Holden. (Interesting, the other male lead, Erich von Stroheim, wore his own clothes.) Naturally, as a designer she didn't make the clothes herself--and hired Josef to work on those worn by the male stars. Thus, while Edith was designing the costumes for Gloria Swanson in *Sunset Boulevard* (based on 1940s Dior designs) Josef was working on cutting, and sewing those for William Holden.

But Josef didn't just want to dress film stars--and he missed running his own tailoring business. So, despite the success of *Sunset Boulevard* he moved from California to the East Coast, attracted to a new style of tailoring that was taking off there--the Anglophilia "Ivy League" look, pioneered by the Princeton tailor Norman Hilton and the retail tailor's Langrock.

As a former tailor to the Royal Navy and the tailor to the classic American film *Sunset Boulevard* the combination of these looks into "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style" was a natural for Josef, and he settled into tailoring on Palmer Square in Princeton. Although he didn't only tailor Ivy Style clothing, Borg's work was always utterly classic--and absolutely first rate. (Unlike many tailors, Borg did all of his work himself--by hand.) A piece by Borg was something to be cherished--and something that was exceptionally rare, since his work was all his own.

I'm thus delighted to offer this beautiful jacket by Josef A. Borg of Princeton--hand-tailored by Josef himself.

Tailored in 2006, this was one of the very last jackets that Josef made prior to his death in 2011. Beautifully cut from Zegna cloth that appears to be a blend of silk and linen (or, perhaps, is pure silk alone) the patterning and colourway of this jacket are exquisite--a classic herringbone in light brown and cream. This jacket has a standard two-button front with a single center vent. It has four buttons cuffs with faux buttonholes and two flapped front pockets with lapped seams at the top of the flaps. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The entire jacket is hand-made, including the hand-stitched buttonholes and the hand-stitched padding under the arms in the lining. It was, of course, made in the USA. More precisely, it was made in Princeton, NJ!

This jacket was worn very sparingly by its original owner--an executive Vice President or a major marketing company--who treasured it. It is thus is almost mint condition.

This is a very, very rare opportunity indeed to own not only a superbly hand-tailored jacket from one of America's premier tailors, but an item that has a direct connection to *Sunset Boulevard*, one of America's premier movies!

*As such, this is a bargain at just $75, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Polo Blue Label Linen Suit!

CLAIMED!*​
​
With its classic cream pinstriping on a rich dark charcoal base, three button front, classic peak lapels, fully functional ticket pocket, four button cuffs, and twin rear vents this suit would be thoroughly at home adorning a senor member of the British Establishment in the corridors of power in London's Westminster during any period from 1945 to now!

Yet although to all appearances this suit is utterly traditional and could readily have been produced by one of the staider Savile Row tailors for a British Senior Civil Servant c. 1965 it is, in fact, Italian, having been made by Corneliani for Polo Blue Lapel by Ralph Lauren very recently. Yet while the cut and appearance of the cloth are more than "inspired by" classic British upper-class tailoring this suit marks a significant departure from that tradition in that it is, in fact, linen--although as you'd expect from Corneliani this is not the wrinkled fabric of cheaper linen jackets, but a lovely sturdy mid-weight version of the cloth with all of the comfort of its lightweight cousin.

The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lapels and the lining. The trousers are pleated and feature traditional side-adjusters instead of belt loops--they also have interior buttons for suspenders.

This suit was, of course, Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries very welcome!

*Tagged 42R. Measurements:*

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

Waist: 17 (+2)
Inseam: 29 3/4 (+2)


----------



## TweedyDon

*L.L.Bean's RARE mouton-collar A-2 style jacket with quilted lining.*​
Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 25
Length (top of collar): 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*FILSON Style #53 Bush-Safari JacShirt!*



*Size 44.*​
Perfect for summer, Filson's ("Might as well have the best") Safari Shirt-Jacket is sufficiently guided by traditional African safari wear to be utterly stylish, yet muted enough in its execution as to be easily wearable... The perfect combination for a garment that is guided by both form and function!

Cut as a Shirt-Jacket, intended to be loosely worn over other clothing, this is cut from lighter mid-weight cotton, perfect for warm weather wear. It features four patch pockets on the front, all of which can be buttoned shut for security. The two lower pockets are bellows pockets, and so have considerable carrying capacity; the upper pockets are pleated for ease of expansion and use.

The jacket has a center box pleat at the back for ease of movement; this ends in a horizontal seam, similarly to a Norfolk jacket. The jacket is secured by a center belt with a leather buckle.

Naturally, this was Made in the USA!

This is in excellent condition apart from some minor wear on the buckle, and minor rubbing on a tiny section of the edge of the placket, as shown.

Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

Tagged 44. Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18
Length (BOC): 31 1/4


----------



## Essential

I haven't been on this forum for a while but I have two pairs of shoe trees that I will ship at cost for anyone who wants them.

I will be shipping from NYC and it seems to clock in at 1 lb 15.6 oz. I'll try to find the cheapest method but the max price would be $13.65 for a Priority 2 day Medium Flat Rate Box from USPS.

Edit: Size Small


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*
Sperry 75th Anniversary CVO, SIZE 10 in Nantucket Red, Birch, Navy. $30 each.


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*
New Murray's Reds 34w/31l $25









*SOLD*
Brooks Brothers Madison Fit Linen Pants, color bone 34/31 $30
Only 1 Wearing.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING!



NWT Justo Gimeno Wool/Linen Teba Jacket*​
Made in Zaragoza, Spain, by the third generation of the Gimeno family to own and run the family business of Justo Gimeno, this is a stunningly beautiful and unusual garment, to be worn in more casual settings in lieu of a sports jacket.

Taking its name from the Count of Teba, a famed huntsman who has this jacket designed for use in the field, the teba jacket has a distinctive collar, three patch pockets, shirt-style cuffs, no vent and a straight hem. It has extremely soft shoulders and a four button front with a lovely lapel roll at the top.

This particular jacket is in the classic navy, and is New and unworn with its tags attached. This jacket is designed for warm weather wear, and is cut from gossamer-light blend of 60% wool and 40% linen--an extremely luxurious summer fabric that is solid to the eye, yet so light that you can almost see through it when you hold it up--you even verify this in the pictures below by looking at (or through!) the back of the jacket in the main picture! This is unlined as is traditional, and impeccably tailored.

The original retail on this jacket in the United States was $695; it was only available at a few very exclusive and niche stores, such as The Armoury in New York City. (A branch of an upscale Hong Kong clothing store that offers such exotica as Japanese bespoke eyewear and reproduction 1960s selvage jeans.) Last year Spoo on Style Forum was selling these new for $250, which was an incredible deal. Not to be outdone, this jacket is a mere $175, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged EU 52; c. US 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 5/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL "Dressed Down Tailoring" *

*K Jacket by Boglioli*

**

*Retail c. $1,595*​
Boglioli have been operating a family tailoring firm in the same facility in Gambara, Italy, since 1974--although they were established as a family-run business in the early 1900s--but it wasn't until Pierluigi Boglioli joined the family business that they started to innovate and become one of the leading Italian menswear brands, famous for their unstructured tailoring and use of garment washing to dye luxurious fabrics, giving them a distinctively elegant yet casual look.

It's not surprising that Boglioli were among the pioneers of dressed-down tailoring. And they mean just what they say--their clothes are TAILORED clothes, but built in such a way as to eliminate most of the structuring so that they have an exceptionally elegant drape and silhouette.

This is one of Boglioli's signature K Jackets. Cut with a three button front and twin vent, the top button has an execeptionlaly elegant curl. The jacket features contrast pick stitching throughout, and the four button cuffs are fully functional. The sleeves are lined for ease of use, but the body of the jacket is unlined, and largely unstructured. The jacket features patch pockets, and is a gorgeous shimmering slate-blue; the wool is a lovely herringbone twill. It features an angled well chest pocket.

This jacket was, of course, made in Gambara, Italy. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This retails for around $1,595 at Barney's of New York. (Remember, this is a genuinely tailored garment!) The ebay price is around $475 for NWT versions; $250 for used versions (plus shipping). *So, how about $195, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA--OR OFFER?*

Tagged EU 56; US 46 (recall, this is slim cut), the measurements are:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18 (this is very natural!)
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## drlivingston

@TweedyDon bringing the heat! Boglioli!!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC IVY SHORTS!

*

*I have five lovely pairs of Ivy Style shorts to pass on this evening!*

*All prices include shipping in the USA. Offers very welcome!*​
1) Bill's Khakis--pre-takeover version--M1S. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/4. Very Good condition. $16.

   

2) Berle seersucker. Sold by M. Dumas, Charleston. Excellent condition. Waist: 18 3/4. $16.

   

3) Bills khakis. Pretaker. Size 36. Waist: 18 1/4. $16.

  

4) Brooks Brothers. Patchwork madras and Hawaiian fabric. Size 40. Waist: 18 1/2. $16.

   

5) Brooks Brothers current "346". Subdued Hawaiian fabric. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/2. $16.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Fall will be here sooner than you think, fellas.

*BROOKS BROTHERS HARRIS TWEED
Made in Italy
Herringbone pattern with windowpane overlay and handsome colors
Tagged 42R, please see measurements*

The colors in this tweed are instantly striking. From a short distance, the jacketappears to be a straightforward herringbone. Step closer and a thistle and gorse windowpane pattern emerges. Examine the cloth closely, and a whole world of colors opens up, thick as a Scottish meadow. (Click on the photos for close-up shots. But note my camera does not do this cloth justice!)

Simply put, this cloth represents the best contemporary Harris Tweed weaving you'll find.

Two-button front with leather football buttons, fully-lined with three interior pockets. Single vent, subtle darts. The shoulders are contemporary but without linebacker padding. Four buttons on one sleeve and two on the other. I can't account for this but you could always move one to the other side to balance it off, or remove two from the left sleeve to create very Trad two-button cuffs (and have two left as spares).

No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

Tagged 42R, but please see actual measurements below for best fit.

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22" (+3" for lengthening)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $55 CONUS*


----------



## Reptilicus

*CLAIMED* Bills Khakis Original TwillM2 Fit, Color Stone, 34w/31l on a couple of wearings, new condition $30










Orvis Sail Cloth Pants, white W34 L31 Missing left bum pocket button, otherwise pristine condition. $30




























*CLAIMED* Brooks Brothers Linen Pants,Color Natural, W34 L31, Not sure if this pair has been worn or not. $35


----------



## Reptilicus

All Shirts $20 All in new condition, some never worn.
Brooks Brothers OCBD. 
Pink *CLAIMED*
Blue *CLAIMED*
Blue/White Stripe *CLAIMED*
16/34

























*CLAIMED*. Brooks Brothers Club Collar Dress Shirt 16/34









Cape Madras, Patch Madras LS Shirt, Color Lenox
Size M
Chest 23
Sleeve 34
Neck 15.5









L.L. Bean Kelly Green Seersucker LS Shirt
Size M
Chest 22.5,
Sleeve 34
Neck16.5

















Orvis Short Sleeve Tropical Shirt
Size M
Chest 22.5
Neck 16


----------



## Reptilicus

Witmann Textiles Terry Cloth Beach Jacket $20
This Jacket has never been used









L.L. Bean Carefree Unshrinkable Tee, Traditional Fit,Short Sleeve, White, Crew Neck, Size M. No holes or other damage.
9 shirts available $6.50/shirt, $50 for the lot.
Chest 22
Length 27









All belts $15 each. Minimal to no wearings.
Bills Khakis D-Ring Belts size M, 34W
Red
Pink
Lime
Orange
























Leatherman Sursingle Belts, no wearings other than fitting. Size M, 34W.
Hunter Green/Grey Stripe *CLAIMED*
Navy *CLAIMED*
ALSO
Walleye Belt-because you can

















PRL Socks 14 pair $25 Various colors all have either very minimal to no wearings, fits shoe sizes 9-11


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Blazer Cut from Holland & Sherry's (Savile Row, London) "Classic Mohair" cloth*



Made for Eric H. Schless, the Managing Director of Wells Fargo Securities Division

By La Rukico Tailors, NYC.​
This is lovely! Originally made for Eric Schless, the Managing Director of Wells Fargo Securities Division, by La Rukico Tailors in Midtown Manhattan, this lovely lighter-weight jacket is cut from Holland and Sherry's "Classic Mohair" (85% worsted wool, and 15% mohair) giving it a lovely hand and drape, as well as a wonderful lightness and softness.

The jacket is a contemporary two button closure with darting; it is fully canvassed and fully lined. (The lining is by Dormeuil.) It has significant amounts of handwork throughout, including pick-stitching on the placket, the lapels, and throughout the lining. The cuffs are fully functional surgeon's cuffs--the buttonholes are all hand-finished. It has a single center vent.

It is in excellent condition, apart from a very small mark on one cuff, as shown. It still has the chalk marks on the cuffs from its original tailoring!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Summer Hopsack 3/2 sack Blazer!*

**

*Size c. 40, 42.*​
This is lovely--a classic summer 3/2 sack navy blazer! Originally sold by Smith's Men's Store of Lake Forest, IL (founded in 1937, and still going strong!) this is cut from classic summer hopsack, making it a perfect four-season blazer. It has a wonderfully liquid lapel roll, the ever-desirable patch pockets, and two button cuffs. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition, and ready to give you decades of service!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD HASPEL PINCORD Wash-and-Wear Suit



Size c. 36, 38*​
Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Owing to the connections between New Orleans and Princeton, Haspel's seersuckers--and then pincords, and wash-and-wear--worked their way into being a staple of summer Ivy Style.

This is a lovely example of a vintage Haspel Wash-and-Wear pincord suit. Cut with a contemporary two-button front and darting, this is half-lined in traditional cream and has a single center vent. It features four button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This does have one very small flaw--a small mark on one shoulder, as shown--and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/8
Length: 30

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29 1/2, with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*A BEAUTIFUL CLASSIC LINEN SUIT!*​


*From Paul Stuart; Double-Breasted with Peak Lapels!

Size: c. 38, 40*​
This is absolutely lovely! As classic and elegant as you'd expect from Paul Stuart, this beautiful suit is cut from mid-weight linen, which, unlike its cheaper and flimsier cousins, won't quickly devolve into a topographical map of wrinkles!

The jacket is cut as a loosely formal double-breasted jacket with a 6/1 configuration and lovely peal lapels. It is very subtly darted, and has four button cuffs. Naturally, it is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features pick stitching on the lapels and placket. It has a single hook vent.

The trousers are pleated front, and cuffed.

This suit was Made in the USA. I have a note to myself in the pocket which reads "small mark on trousers near hem", but despite looking I can't find this! However, it's likely there somewhere, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

A perfect, classic, summer suit from a classic clothier.... for just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PURE SILK Jacket from Old-School Burberry's.... Made for B. Altman of New York City!*

**​
B. Altman's was one of THE great New York department stores. It was the first to move to Fifth Avenue, which at the time was primarily residential, designing its palatial four-story building to fit in with the surrounding mansions--it was directly opposite the mansion of the socialite Mrs. Astor (of the Astor family), and, unlike her mansion (which was demolished to make way for the Empire State Building) Altman's store still stands... although now as part of CUNY rather than as a store in its own right. (It closed in 1990). It was designated a New York City landmark in 1985.

In its day Altman's was one of the most exclusive department stores in the city--and this jacket shows that its upscale reputation was fully justified.

Cut from a wonderful slubby, almost-raw silk in an elegant black and white nailhead pattern with a subtle berry and Royal blue overcheck, this is a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts. half-canvassed and fully lined, this has a single center vent and was beautifully Union Made in the USA.

Dating from the period before Burberry became a more fashionable brand, this is wonderful old-school quality with a lovely American heritage.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. Crew Ludlow Jacket.*

*Size c. 38, 40*

**

*Made from Crespi fabric, milled in Italy by a family firm founded in 1797!*​
J. Crew's Ludlow jackets and suits have acquired something of a cult following among those who like a contemporary twist on 1960s style, and it's not hard to see why.

Cut from lovely cotton fabric sourced from Crespi of Italy--a family owned company that was founded in 1797, and is a member of Les Henokiens, a group of family-owned companies that are over 200 years old--this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket. It is darted, and features the signature narrow lapels of the Ludlow cut.

This jacket has lots of lovely details which have earned it its following. It has pick stitching on the lapels and lining, four button cuffs, and the pockets are edged in J. Crew's signature neats fabric in dark red and green. The sleeves are lined in Hickory stripe.

It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and is in excellent condition--it still has the tag attached that should be removed before wearing! It has a single vent.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.....making this perhaps the best-priced Ludlow jacket available anyway today!









Tagged 40R (fits slim; more like a 38).Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 25 5/8 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ITALY 3/2 sack summer plaid jacket for Faconnable.*

**​
Founded in Nice, France, in 1950, Faconnable specializes in traditional clothing with a subtle French twist--and has long had an affection for Ivy Style, as demonstrated in this lovely summer jacket!

Made in Italy, this is cut as a 3/2 sack from very lightweight summer wool. The patterning and colourway are lovely--a traditional Glen Plaid in the subdued brown shades of dusk on a summer evening. This jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features four button cuffs and a twin vent, true to its Continental heritage. It also features a fully functional throat latch! It is in excellent condition, except for a small ink mark on the lining under the left-hand interior pocket.

Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged M, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 23 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic English Summer Blazer!

From Scabal, of 12, Savile Row, London*



​Founded in 1938, Scabal still produces its cloth at its traditional mill in Huddersfield, Yorkshire, the center of England's wool trade since the sixteenth century. Although Scabal's business is focused on cloth they opened a shop on Savile Row (at No. 12) in 1972.

Although they are in most respects an utterly traditional British clothier Scabal have always been ready to experiment--indeed, they are known as being one of the more eccentric denizens of the Row! They collaborated, for example, with Salvador Dali in 1971 to produce a series of 12 pictures of his surrealist vision of 21st Century clothing... which no doubt caused considerable anxiety in places like Huntsman and Norton when Scabal moved to the Row just a year later!

Scabal also has links to Hollywood; Vito Corleone's tuxedo in *The Godfather* was from Scabal, as were almost all of Robert De Niro's suits in *Casino*.

This jacket thus represents a rare opportunity to acquire a light summer blazer from one of the most illustrious British tailoring houses. The cloth of this jacket is, as you would expect, wonderful. Cut from a wonderfully lightweight Scabal Super 100s cloth with a beautifully soft hand (which Scabal attribute to the soft Yorkshire water used in their mill) this is wonderful light Navy blue. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in Scabal's signature lining. Cut as a contemporary two-button blazer with darting, this has a twin vent--as you'd expect from a Savile Row jacket--and four button cuffs. It has pick stitching throughout.

It was, of course, Made in England.

This does have two small flaws. There is some minor staining to the lining, as shown; likely this is from a spill when the jacket was off and turned lining-out. There is also a very very small mark by the cuff; I only noticed this when doing close-up pictures, so it's very hard to see!

But, because of these marks this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged EU 54; likely around a US 43.

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY SUMMER GRAIL*
*CLAIMED!*
*J. Press 3/2 sack seersucker suit!*

**​This is absolutely beautiful--and a true staple of the traditional Ivy summer wardrobe! Moreover, since 3/2 sack seersucker is becoming increasing hard to find, I would advise grabbing this if it's in your size!

Cut as a traditional 3/2 sack from traditional crinkly seersucker in cream and white the jacket is half-lined in complementary and traditional cream. It has a single center vent and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed (of course!).

This was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged 44R. measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 19 1/8
Inseam: 30 1/4, with 1 1/2 cuff (+1 1/2")


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Polo Ralph Lauren Summer Suit

"Guaranteed to wrinkle"*​
If the 1970s was "the decade that style forgot" the 1980s was the "decade that remembered classic style". Part a reaction to the overblown looks and polyester focus on the '70s, part a natural response to the lavish British "costume dramas" such as *Chariots of Fire* and *Brideshead Revisited* that were set in the inter-war years among the British upper-class, the 1980s saw a resurgence and updating of classic Ivy Style.

Some of this was due to the marketing genius of Ralph Lauren, who made the Ivy version of the WASP look fashionable... largely because he was influenced by Norman Hilton, who was hired by Ralph Lauren to oversee some of his early menswear collections, and who imprinted upon them the Ivy Style that he had pioneered.

This suit is a lovely example of Ralph Lauren's 1980s re-imagining of Ivy Style. Cut from cotton, this suit was guaranteed to wrinkle... A definite selling point in the early 1980s as this would show that this suit was indeed made from natural fibres, and not the wrinkle-free fabrics of the 1970s.

Deliberately intended to be the same shade of linen-beige that Brooks Brothers used in its Wash and Wear suits in the 1960s, this is cut as a contemporary two button suit with subtle darts. Half-canvassed, fully lined, and with four button cuffs, this has a single rear vent with beautifully cut lapels. The trousers are pleated, and cuffed.

This suit was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent (and relatively unwrinkled) condition.

Asking just $59, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length (BOC): 32 1/4

Waist: 17 3/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 33 (+1 1/4) with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*H. Freeman and Sons of Philadelphia, custom-made 3/2 sack Guncheck jacket.*

*SIZE c. 52, 54. (US sizing!)*​


Custom made by H. Freeman and Sons of Philadelphia, (one of the great Ivy clothiers) in April 2003 for Rodney Gerth, formerly the Senior Vice President of Veritas Securities, LLC, this is a wonderful, classic 3/2 sack in a lighter mid-weight wool that's perfect for transitioning between Summer and Fall, and then back into Spring.

Beautifully tailored from a classic guncheck cloth with a Royal blue overchecking this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single center vent. Made in Philadelphia, this is in absolutely excellent condition.

If this is your hard-to-fine size, I would grab it--another one is not likely to come along for some time! Just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 27 1/4 (YES!)
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Brooks-Aire" 3/2 Summer Sack*​
As its name suggests Brooks Brothers' "Brooks-Aire" fabric was a light tropical-weight fabric that was designed to be used in hotter weather. This classic "Brooks-aire" jacket is thus a perfect summer blazer, especially since it is cut from a fabric that's a lighter shade of Navy blue with a lovely subtle summer overcheck in wheat gold, sky blue, and berry red.

Cut as a classic Ivy 3/2 sack jacket this features flapped patch pockets, two button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-lined and has a single center vent. Union Made in the USA, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition (owing only to some slight wrinkling!) and is a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged the old-school size 45ML (Medium Long) this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Summer Jacket by Corbin.*

*Size c. 38, 40*

​
Corbin was founded in 1947 by Howard Corbin, who after serving as a bombardier in a B-25 during WWII enrolled in Columbia business school and, on graduating, founded Corbin.

During his college years Howard had worked in his family's trouser-making factory, and at the start Corbin specialized in trousers. They quickly branched out, and in the 1950s and 1960s were one of the primary firms associated with the "Ivy League Look". Indeed, so closely associated were Corbin with Ivy Style that they even had a range of trousers which were rather weirdly sold as "Natural Shoulder" trousers!

At its height Corbin employed over 1000 workers in their plants in West Virginia and Kentucky. Corbin filed for bankruptcy in 2003.

This lovely jacket shows just why Corbin were so beloved by the Ivy set. Although there is no fabric content listed this is cut from a wonderfully slubby wool-silk blend that's perfect for summer. A beautiful summer plaid closely resembling a Glen Plaid, this has a base of cream and primary checking in slate grey, with beautiful overchecking in sepia rose pink and seafoam blue. Originally sold by the up-scale New Jersey store MacHugh's (think Princeton as its clientele, not the Shore!), this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined and has three button cuffs. It has, of course, very natural shoulders.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ITALY Bullock and Jones Cotton Summer Jacket

Size c. 44R*​
Bullock & Jones was founded in San Francisco in 1853 to serve the tailoring needs of miners who'd struck it rich in the Gold Ruse of '49. From the start they emphasized exceptional tailoring and luxury fabrics, a tradition they continued under their closure in 2001... and then they re-opening in 2005, and then their second closure in 2007. They now exist as an online presence only, which is a great shame as their staff were experts in their fields, and exceptionally courteous.

This is a lovely example of one of their more recent "Orange Label" offerings. Cut as a Continental three-button jacket with darting, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. In accord with its Continental cut it has twin rear vents and four buttons cuffs. The fabric is a lovely mid-weight cotton, with 2% lycra for ease of movement.

Made in Italy, this is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Corbin Summer Trousers--Made for The English Shop of Princeton!*​
Made by Corbin--the classic Ivy clothier that first specialized in trousers--and sold by The English Shop of Princeton, these lovely trousers have a perfect Ivy heritage!

Although there is no fabric content listed they are clearly cut from heavier linen in a lovely shade of teal--perfect for the yacht club or casual wear on a summer weekend! These are flat front and cuffed. The exterior is in excellent condition, but the lining has some staining--this could be ignored or the lining replaced. These are thus in Good condition, an a bargain at just $15, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+1/2), with 1 3/4" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Summer Suit--by Corbin! JUST $29 shipped in the USA!

Size c. 40, 42.

Natural Horn Buttons!*​
Founded in 1947 (and, alas, bankrupt in 2003) Corbin was one of the great American clothiers of the Golden Era of Ivy Style--so much so that they named one of their trouser lines "Natural Shoulder"!

This suit is a lovely example of why Corbin were so admired. Cut from a tropical-weight wool in classic Ivy Summer Tan this is a contemporary two-button suit with subtle darts. half-canvassed and half-lined it has a single rear vent and four button cuffs--all of the buttons are natural horn. It has a very natural shoulder.

The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This was was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition EXCEPT for a scuff mark on the underside of one cuff (as shown), a small scuff on the front (likely easily removed with dry-cleaning), and a small spot on the waist-band, hidden by the belt. Overall, then, this is in Good/ Very Good condition..... And as such is a bargain at just $29, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+3)


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Vintage Mid-Century Summer Suit.

c. 38, 40.

Cut from rare "Cambri Cloth", with original Talon zipper!

This is absolutely wonderful-and very rare!*​
This lovely summer suit is cut from "Cambri Cloth", a blend of 50% Dacron polyester and 50% cotton. Made by the Gordon-Ford company specifically for use in summer suiting aimed at the Varisty set, this cloth was described in the 1957 adverts as "combining the crease retention or wrinkle resisting properties of dacron with wearability of cotton".

This was no ordinary cloth--the polyester of the 1950s and 1960s was very different from the polyester of today, and was carefully made so that it could come very close to perfect mimicry of the feel and look of the fabric it was being used as a substitute for. Langrock, The English Shop, Hilton--all offered polyester clothing, and it was by no means a cheaper alternative to the natural fibers.

And Cambri Cloth was no ordinary blend, but had been designed so that the fabric wasn't matt, but had a subtle cast to it in a colour that was a few shades away from the colour teh cloth first presented as. And the most popular colour combination was Indian Country Olive.... a lovely classic shade of dark olive green with an tint of petrol blue in the right light.

That's the cloth that this suit is made of!

Most Cambri Cloth suits were sold in North Carolina, to the properly-attired students of UNC-Chapel Hill and Duke, or in Philadelphia, to the students of the U.Penn. Why these were the enclaves is a mystery, but presumably had something to do with the need for warm-weather clothing in those locations, the appeal of the Ivy Style... and the fact that those student groups were likely less staid than their counterparts at Princeton and Harvard, and the cool colour overlays appealed to them.

Because of their fairly limited distribution few Cambri Cloth items have survived, and so I'm pleased to offer this one!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from the classic and popular Indian Country Olive, this fabric has a shimmer of blue in certain lights. The lapels are classic 1950s width, and the jacket features two button cuffs and top stitching on the seams. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a lovely horizontal security pocket set into the left-hand seam of the jacket, just like Aero Leathers suggest for their 1950s-style garments. It has a single rear vent.

The trousers are flat-front and cuffed--and the zipper fly is secured with an original Talon zipper that moves beautifully smoothly!

It was Union Made in the USA.

Originally sold by the very Trad. clothing store Morville's of PA this was likely the proud possession of a man in U.; Penn's Class of '58; indeed, this was quite possibly his graduation suit!

It is in overall Good condition. It does need a dry clean to freshen it up (there are a couple of small white spots on one pocket, and minor scuffs, as shown) and the trousers have had a small professional repair on the seat, as shown. This is still very wearable--the repair just adds to the patina and coolness--but it's priced as an odd jacket only..... and so is an absolute steal at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 (+ 2 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Waist: 17 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 28 (+1 1/2) with 1 3/4" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers "Brookscool" Summer 3/2 sack Navy Blazer*

*Size: c. 44R*​
Cut from Brooks Brothers' "Brookscool" fabric (cotton, Coolmax polyester, and polyester) this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket in Navy. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent; it is quarter-lined for coolness.

This has some minor wrinkling from storage, as well as a small white mark by the lapel, as shown, and so is in Very Good condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Imported, this is tagged 45R:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Summer jacket cut from a lovely blend of silk, linen, worsted wool.*

*MADE IN THE USA!*

*Size c. 40, 41R*
​
**​This is a lovely summer jacket! Cut from a lightweight blend of silk, linen, and worsted wool, this jacket has a lovely hand and drape, as well as a lovely summery appearance with a flaxen colouring.

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this has a single center vent and four button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and was Made in the USA.

It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in the USA--OR OFFER!

Tagged 41R, this measures:

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Summer jacket by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton!*

**

*Size c. 42, 43L*​
Since this jacket was made by Corbin (one of the great American Ivy clothiers) for The English Shop of Princeton it has an impeccable Ivy heritage!

Cut from lightweight worsted wool in classic Light Summer Tan this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs--all of the buttons are natural horn--and a single rear vent. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have some minor foxing to the lining, but otherwise is in excellent condition.

This is a wonderful Ivy summer jacket with a impeccable heritage, and so is a bargain at just $39, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Nick Hilton Summer Jacket*

*Also, please "like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​










*This jacket is absolutely BEAUTIFUL--my pictures don't do it justice at all!*​
Made for Nick Hilton, the Princeton clothing store that is owned by the son of Norman Hilton, the man who was largely responsible for the Ivy Style of the Golden Age, this jacket is cut from a summer blend of wool, silk, and linen, which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway of the fabric do full justice to the summery quality of the cloth; the checking is a wonderful medley of sky blue, lavender, light black and bracken--a mixture that is so subtle that try as I might the horizontal lavender stripes kept showing as the same colour as the vertical blue stripes in my pictures!

The Summer colouring of the jacket is continued in the interior, with sky blue facings on the leading edges of the interior pockets.

The jacket is cut as Hilton's "Gibson" model--a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and dual center vent. It features pick stitching in the lining. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features four buttons cuffs. It was made in Canada, and is in is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 50L, this measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY Paul Stuart summer jacket*​
​
Paul Stuart was founded in New York in 1938 by Ralph Oztrove, who named it after his son, Paul Stuart Ostrove. From the start Ralph Ostrove intended the company to specialize in classic haberdashery with uncompromising quality--and in this he most certainly succeeded!

This is a lovely example of Paul Stuart's recent wares. Cut from a beautifully lightweight woolen worsted in minature herringbone, this lovely jacket features a complementary windowpane overcheck in the greenish-brown of sapling bark, and a rich bracken russet.

The cloth is complemented by the classic Anglophilia cut of this jacket; it has a two button front, darting, a twin rear vent, and a fully functional ticket pocket. Naturally, this jacket comes complete with a rear interior strap at the back to endure that the rear vent flaps remain properly closed.

This jacket is fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has four button cuffs, and was Made in Canada.

It is in excellent condition, except for a couple of tiny speckles on the lapel, as shown, which might well be removable by dry cleaning. Given this minor mar this jacket is an absolute bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

*Please PM with interest and offers!*

*Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 21.5
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather attache case with lock and original key.*​
This is a lovely, classically minimalist attache case! Made by Duolynx, this has two interior compartments as well as an interior zippered security compartment. The back has a further zippered compartment. This comes complete with its original key, and is in excellent condition except that the left hand side of the handle is currently held on my a paperclip--very securely, I might add, as I didn't notice this flaw until I was photographing! This would be a very easy and cheap fix for your local cobbler. But because of this this lovely case is just in Very Good condition, and so is just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

15" long, 11" high, 3" wide.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Almost-Mauve 3/2 summer sack *

*From The English Shop of Princeton!*​
Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy League clothiers of The Golden Age of Ivy Style--the first thing that you'll notice about this wonderful jacket is its incredibly pleasing and highly unusual color--a wonderful, soft, subtle almost-mauve of the sort that's rarely seen outside of Victorian sepia postcards!

The second thing that you'll notice is that this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll. Cut from a lovely lightweight wool, this has two front patch pockets, three button cuffs, and a single center vent; all of the buttons are brass heraldics. The jacket is half-canvassed, half-lined, and perfect for a summer lawn party at a professor's house in Princeton, c. 1967!

This was Made in the USA and is in excellent condition, apart from a small mark in the lining, as shown.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING! MTM Silk-Linen Summer jacket by Michael Duru Tailors.*​
Michael Duru is a third-generation tailor located in Shrewsbury, New Jersey, who specializes in MTM clothing featuring lots of handwork.

This jacket is a lovely example of his craft. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a luxurious blend of silk and linen, in a wonderfully textured weave in summery baby blue. The jacket is cut as a standard two button model with darting. It features a LOT of handwork, with pick stitching on the lapels and placket, throughout the lining, and on the pocket flaps. Naturally, the four button cuffs feature working surgeon's buttons, and all of the buttonholes are hand-sewn.

The lining is absolutely wonderful--a kaleidoscope whirl of silvery-blue paisley that perfectly complements the soft blue exterior. It is unvented.

This jacket is fully lined, and fully canvassed. It was, of course, Made in New Jersey!

Apart from a single loose thread on the lapel (easily fixed!) it is in excellent condition, being virtually unworn. The original owner (a real estate magnate) received this jacket in May 2014 (aged 85), and unfortunately died in November 2014, having worn this summer jacket only a handful of times. (The front breast pocket is still basted shut.)

This thus represents a rare opportunity to acquire a fantastic jacket at a very low price.... as I'm asking just $39, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2







     

*Brooks Brothers Summer Glen Plaid Jacket*​
A lovely example of a summer Glen Plaid jacket from Brooks Brothers, with a dark cream base and overchecking in slate blue and the light brown of young bark.

This is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts, and dates from the Brooks label era of capital gold letters on a dark blue background. It has three button America cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and was Union made in the USA. It has lovely natural shoulders.

It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42L, but measures smaller. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pure Silk Summer Jacket*​
Formerly the property of an Italian mannequin model... and last worn in January 2016 on a fashion shoot in Hawaii!

J. G. Hook was founded in 1974 by Max Louis Raab, who wanted to bring back the Ivy Style/preppy look of the 1950s. He succeeded so well in this that his was described as "the dean of the preppy look" in the New York Times in March 2017--an accolade that he certainly had a claim to, since in addition to J. G. Hook he also founded Rooster ties.

This jacket is a lovely example of Raab's Ivy-inspired menswear. Cut from lovely slubby textured silk the color of antique ivory this is a two-button front jacket with very subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

And, as mentioned above, it was last worn on a fashion shoot on Hawaii!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING Bespoke Norman Hilton Lightweight 3/2 sack Guncheck Jacket!



Made for the coach of the US Olympic Rowing team!*​
This is absolutely gorgeous! Made by Norman Hilton--the man who can justly lay credit to have developed and promoted much of what we now know as "Ivy Style"--this was a bespoke jacket made for the coach of the US Olympic rowing team. Cut from lighter mid-weight cloth that would be perfect as a transitional weight between Summer and Fall this is an absolutely splendid guncheck pattern, with shades of russets, slate, browns, and barks.

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a beautifully liquid lapel roll this is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has a single centre vent. The cuffs are fully working surgeon's cuffs--and all of the buttonholes are hand sewn in Elizabeth, NJ.

Made in the USA--indeed, it was entirely made in Princeton and finished in Elizabeth--this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Jackets of this quality rarely appear--so grab this while you can if it's anywhere near your size!

Asking just $60, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bespoke Lightweight Guncheck Jacket by Ernesto of Philadelphia.

Size c. 40, 42*



*LOTS OF HANDWORK!*​
A long-standing traditional tailors in Philadelphia Ernesto is a second-generation family business, specializing in bespoke clothing for executives and athletes.

This jacket is a lovely example of their craft! Cut from a beautifully lightweight woolen cloth the patterning ande colourway of this jacket are both wonderful--a bracken and bark overcheck laid on top of miniature checking in blue, bark, and taupe.

The jacket is cut in the Continental style with a high lapel and a three button front with British military shoulders. It has a dual vent, and is both fully canvassed and fully lined. The cuff buttons are all fully functional. There is lots and lots of handwork in this jacket--the buttonholes are all hand-sewn, and the lapels, pocket flaps, and lining have an abundance of hand-done pick stitching.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a bargain at just *$45, or offer*--especially since the original retail was c. $700. Naturally, this includes boxed, insured shipping in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 33

    

*PURE CASHMERE Armani jacket.

Size c. 38



Made in Italy!*​
Although founded in 1975 Armani's heyday was undoubtedly the decade that spanned the late 1980s to the early 1990s. In part, this was because the new prosperity of those years enabled people to afford Armani... and in part it was because of the success of films such as *The Untouchables* which featured gorgeous 1920's-inspired clothing designed by Armani, and intended (by Armani!) to showcase the beauty of his signature flowing silhouette. It didn't hurt that the 1920s-style overcoats that were the *real* stars of the show swirled dramatically when their wearers opened them rapidly to deploy the shotguns they'd concealed underneath!

This jacket was made quite a bit later than Armani's heyday... But with its high lapels, three-button front, and autumnal brown colouring it has more than a hint of Armani's vision of the Prohibition era. Cut from pure cashmere, this is wonderfully soft and luxurious, with a lovely hand and drape.
Made it Italy, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, in Flusser--approved style, and has jetted pockets at the front. It also features three button cuffs with kissing buttons.

It is in absolutely excellent condition; the two lower front pockets are still basted shut!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 38. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*Double-Breasted Armani Summer Jacket

Size c. 40, 42*

​
Made in Italy, this is a lovely light grey glen plaid jacket that would be extremely versatile for all four seasons. Cut in a 4/1 configuration, this is cut from lightweight wool cloth, and is unvented. It has peak lapels--appropriate for an unvented jacket--and jetted pockets. It has three button cuffs and was, of course, Made in Italy.

It is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

   

*Double-Breasted Armani Autumnal Jacket*

*Size c. 40, 42*

​
Made in Italy, this is a wonderful autumnal brown wool twill double-breasted jacket that would be extremely versatile for all seasons but summer. (Please note that the brown of this jacket is considerably richer than my pictures show!)

Accented with peat black vertical striping that adds interest and depth to the cloth this cut in an unusual 6/1 configuration, and is unvented. It has peak lapels--appropriate for an unvented jacket--and jetted pockets. It has three button cuffs and was, of course, Made in Italy.

It is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Harvard COOP Summer jacket in Donegal-esque pepper-and-salt silk!

Size c. 40*

​
*This is absolutely wonderful--and comes with a perfect Ivy provenance, having first been sold by the Harvard Coop!*​
Cut as a regular two button jacket with subtle darting, the cloth of this jacket is striking. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly pure slubby silk that's been woven in a classic Donegal tweed patterning and pepper-and-salt colourway. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and all of the buttons are a lovely rich cream to complement the Donegal-esque fabric.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except for two small flaws; it has some water staining to the lining, and one of the buttons on the right-hand sleeve is folded in half! This could be an easy fix--just convert the American cuffs to three button cuffs, rather than four, and you've solved this issue and acquired a spare button! (I can arrange for this minor alteration if you wish.)

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged 42R, this measures:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Jacket from Josef A. Borg, the tailor who worked on the menswear for Sunset Boulevard...*

*....and went on to be THE tailor for the Ivy set of Princeton!*








*All hand-tailored, and cut from Zegna cloth.*​
Josef A. Borg was born in Malta, and before the Second World War ran a very successful business tailoring uniforms for the officers of the British Royal Navy. After the war he emigrated to the United States, where his tailoring skills took him to Hollywood to work under the great costume Edith Head, winner of no less than EIGHT Academy Awards for her costumes.

Edith specialized in costuming female leads, but also designed the clothes worn by William Holden. (Interesting, the other male lead, Erich von Stroheim, wore his own clothes.) Naturally, as a designer she didn't make the clothes herself--and hired Josef to work on those worn by the male stars. Thus, while Edith was designing the costumes for Gloria Swanson in *Sunset Boulevard* (based on 1940s Dior designs) Josef was working on cutting, and sewing those for William Holden.

But Josef didn't just want to dress film stars--and he missed running his own tailoring business. So, despite the success of *Sunset Boulevard* he moved from California to the East Coast, attracted to a new style of tailoring that was taking off there--the Anglophilia "Ivy League" look, pioneered by the Princeton tailor Norman Hilton and the retail tailor's Langrock.

As a former tailor to the Royal Navy and the tailor to the classic American film *Sunset Boulevard* the combination of these looks into "The Natural Shoulder Ivy League Style" was a natural for Josef, and he settled into tailoring on Palmer Square in Princeton. Although he didn't only tailor Ivy Style clothing, Borg's work was always utterly classic--and absolutely first rate. (Unlike many tailors, Borg did all of his work himself--by hand.) A piece by Borg was something to be cherished--and something that was exceptionally rare, since his work was all his own.

I'm thus delighted to offer this beautiful jacket by Josef A. Borg of Princeton--hand-tailored by Josef himself.

Tailored in 2006, this was one of the very last jackets that Josef made prior to his death in 2011. Beautifully cut from Zegna cloth that appears to be a blend of silk and linen (or, perhaps, is pure silk alone) the patterning and colourway of this jacket are exquisite--a classic herringbone in light brown and cream. This jacket has a standard two-button front with a single center vent. It has four buttons cuffs with faux buttonholes and two flapped front pockets with lapped seams at the top of the flaps. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The entire jacket is hand-made, including the hand-stitched buttonholes and the hand-stitched padding under the arms in the lining. It was, of course, made in the USA. More precisely, it was made in Princeton, NJ!

This jacket was worn very sparingly by its original owner--an executive Vice President or a major marketing company--who treasured it. It is thus is almost mint condition.
This is a very, very rare opportunity indeed to own not only a superbly hand-tailored jacket from one of America's premier tailors, but an item that has a direct connection to *Sunset Boulevard*, one of America's premier movies!

*As such, this is a bargain at just NOW $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

*International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!*

*Measurements:*

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!

Made in Italy by Corneliani.

Classic Polo Blue Label Double-breasted Peak-label Blazer.

Size c. 42*​
A significant step up from the usual blue blazer, this wonderful item from Ralph Lauren's "Polo Blue Label" line is the pinnacle of blazer formality--a double-breasted blazer in the classic 6/2 configuration (six buttons on the front, two of which fasten) with peak lapels AND a fully functional ticket-pocket!

I'm sure that everyone reading this knows this already, but Polo Blue Label is a very different (and MUCH better) proposition from the regular Polo line, with many of the the "Made in Italy" items (such as this one) being made by Corneliani.

This beauty shows just why Corneliani is so esteemed. As well as the perfect cut this features hand-done peak-stitching throughout, especially on the lapels and the pocket flaps at the front. The buttons are all brass, and feature the classic Polo helmet and sticks; there are four of these to each cuff in addition to the six on the front. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a classic sporting double vent at the rear.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

It was, of course, Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*HAWAIIAN SHIRTS!

NB: Prices include shipping in the USA; offers are very welcome!*​
*1) Reyn Spooner.* Cream hibiscus flower on sky-blue background. Founded by Reynolds McCullough and Ruth Spooner in Honolulu in 1962, Reyn Spooner from the start intended to produce traditional Hawaiian shirts that were suitable not only for casual wear but for informal business gatherings as well. To this end the shirts were extremely well-made... and this contributed to their being brought into the Ivy canon for summer wear, as a new form of GTH clothing!

This is size L, and is in excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in Hawaii. Chest: 23; Length (BOC): 28 1/4

Asking just $25.



 

*2) SUPERB CONDITION 1960s VINTAGE Ui-Maikai Hawaiian shirt.* This is wonderful! featuring red hibiscus on a dark navy blue background this is an original 1960s Hawaiian shirt. It is in absolutely excellent condition, with NO fading at all--something rare for a shirt with a dark blue base! It is all cotton, Made in Hawaii... and dates from the time prior to the "inside out" Hawaiian shirts (started by Reyn Spooner) becoming popular. This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely shirt in terrific condition! Chest: 24 1/2; Length: 29.

Asking just $25.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BROOKS BROTHERS WHITE BUCKS!*​
White bucks are THE quintessential Ivy summer footwear! So-called because they were originally made with buckskin, these have long been a staple of the Ivy summer. Indeed, the habit that Ivy-educated lawyers had of wearing these shoes to work led to the term "white shoe law firm" to describe a certain type of upper-class legal practice.

This pair of Brooks Brothers bucks are a lovely example of this classic summer shoe. With the correct dusty-red sole, these are in absolutely excellent condition, with almost no wear at all--they even still have their original sticker on the sole!

Size 9D, this are a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



    

*NEW IN BOX!*

*Oak Street Bootmakers Camp Moc in Black Suede. Size 9.*​
Founded in 2010 by George Vlagos, the son of an immigrant Greek cobbler, Oak Street Bootmakers of Chicago not only handcraft all of their footwear in the United States, but also attempt to source all of their materials from the United States.

These Camp Mocs in Black Suede are NEW, in their original box--and are absolutely gorgeous! They were--of course--handcrafted in the USA.

The retail on them is around $300, so how about $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!





Made in the USA. Brooks Brothers Sturdy Waxy Leather Brogues!

Boxed, with original shoe bags!

Size 9D.*​
These are absolutely gorgeous! made from beautifully sturdy waxy waterproof leather these are cut as classic English country brogues. They feature beautiful and incredibly functional Margom soles--made from exceptionally high quality rubber, these soles are extremely durable and exceptionally aesthetic, and have been made by Margom in the same factory in the Civitanova region of Italy since 1974.

These shoes were made in the USA, and are in absolutely excellent condition. They come complete with their original shoe bags, and an appropriate Brooks Brothers shoe box--although the box is not original to these shoes.

Asking just $89, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

      ​
*
Samuel Hubbard Slip-Ons.*​
Made in Portugal; in Very Good condition, with some minor scuffing to the uppers, as shown. Size US 9 medium.

Asking just $35, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Alex Cannon of CT Summer Jacket*

*Size c. 42, 44*

​
Made in Canada, this is a lovely lightweight summer jacket. Although there is no fabric content available this is likely a wool-silk blend. The colourway and patterning are lovely--a light slate-blue miniature broken bone herringbone base that looks almost like sharkskin with a very subtle overcheck in baby blue and golden wheat. This is perfect for Spring and Summer!

The jacket is cut as a British-inspired three button jacket with darting. It has a twin center vent--true to its British heritage--and four button cuffs. It features pick stitching in the lining. It is fully lined, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Polo by Ralph Lauren adjustable silk bowtie.*​
Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Just $15, or offer, shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*SMALL SUMMER BELTS FOR SMALL TRADS!*​
​
I have three small belts to pass along this evening! All prices include shipping in the USA.

*NB: The first measurement is to the middle hole (MH); the second (FL) is the full length of the entire strap, excluding the buckle!*

1) Vineyard Vines. Lighthouses and yachts! Very Good condition. Made in the USA. Size 30. MH: 29 3/4; FL: 34 3/4 Just $10.

  

2) Whales D-Ring strap, from Preston Belts of New England. Made in the USA. Slightly grubby from use, hence Good condition. Size S. FL: 37 1/2. Just $6.

 

3) Green ribbon belt with red stripe. Leather ends, brass buckle. Very Good condition. MH: 28 1/2; FL: 32. Asking just $8.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC TROUSERS!*

*THREE Pairs of PRE-TAKEOVER Bill's Khakis!*

*BILLS KHAKIS ARE NOW CLAIMED!*

*Sizes c. 37, 38*
​Bill's Khakis was founded in 1984, when Bill Thomas found an old pair of WWII khakis in an Army Surplus store, and realized that current khakis paled in comparison to them. He set up shop in a garage in PA, and by 1990 was making Bill's professionally. By making sure that his khakis were utterly consistent and great value for money, was extremely successful--so much so that Bill's was bought out in 2015.

The new Bill's offers a wide range of branded products, but, fortunately, has (now!) maintained production (at least of their khakis) in the USA. There have been changes to the finish of the cloth, and so if you'd like a pair of Bill's as they were you'll need to turn to the secondary market.... such as here!

NB: Each pair is in Very Good condition, and is just $25, or offer.

1) M2. Classic fit. Dark khaki. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam 29, with 1 3/4" cuff.



   

2) M2. Dark Cream. Laundry mark on lining. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam 29, with 1 3/4" cuff.



   

3) M1. Relaxed fit. Dark khaki. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam 29 with 1 3/4" cuff (+1)



  ​ 
*4) Em's of Mason very casual trousers in hickory stripe.* Made in Italy and superbly cut, Em's of Mason are a rather rare brand and specialize in upscale casual clothing--the sort you'd wear at a very expensive resort if you had a yacht. Or two. Made in Italy, these are 75% cotton and 25% linen. Flat front and uncuffed. In addition to the usual zipper and belt loops these also have a drawstring waist, with the ends of the strings being inside the trousers when worn. Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam: 31 (+1 1/2) Just $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

*HAT--and Glasses... and glasses case!*​
1) Coach glasses case. Likely for sunglasses. Excellent condition. $10, shipped in the USA.





2) Glasses frames! These have a wonderful 1960s feel to them, and are, I'm informed precisely the same make as that worn by Brad Pitt--although there is no makers label on them. Very Good/Excellent condition with original case. $20, or offer, shipped in the USA.





*BOXED VINTAGE KNOX HAT! Sold by Woolf Brothers. Size 7 3/8*

**​
Founded in 1838, the Knox Hat Company flourished in the mid- to late C19th--Abraham Lincoln's "stovepipe" hat was made by Knox in their Brooklyn factory, then the largest hat factory in the world.

Knox functioned as an independent hatter until the Great Depression, when it merged with Cavanagh and Dunlap to became The Hat Corporation of America.

This was originally sold by Woolf Brothers, which was the most successful luxury department store in the Midwest in the middle of the C20th. Woolf Brothers started in 1865 when Alfred and Samuel Woolf set up as shirtmakers at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas. Their custom shirts became famous, and they made them for such household names as Wild Bill Hickok and Buffalo Bill Cody. They opened their first store and offered hats and suits as well as shirts in 1879, adding women's clothing after WWI. Woolf Brothers ceased to be independent in 1985, and so this hat dates to before then.

This is a lovely formal black Knox "Reel" hat, size 7 3/8. It was originally sold by Woolf brothers, of Kansas--in the middle of the C20th one of the most famous luxury department stores in the Midwest. It is in excellent condition, and comes complete with its original box--although this does have a tear, as shown.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Paul Stuart "Westgate" Jacket in Silk and Linen!*

*Size c. 40, 41*​
This is beautiful! Made for Paul Stuart, this jacket is cut from a summery blend of silk (70%) and linen (30%) which gives it a wonderful drape and extremely interesting texture. The patterning and colourway is also perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall, being a light sky blue-grey and cream herringbone heathered throughout with cream.

Fully canvassed and fully lined this is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It has four button cuffs and a single center vent. It was made in the USA.

It's in absolutely excellent condition, and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome!

*Tagged 41R, this measures:*

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30



    

*UTTERLY IVY! A wonderful jacket (likely silk and linen) in pale pink herringbone, by Oakloom Clothes of Baltimore, MD!*

*Size c. 38, 40*​
Oakloom Clothes had an unusual business model--they declined to advertise, considering this to be "vulgar", and relied on the quality of their clothing to speak for itself. No doubt this reticence kept Oakloom from the success that it deserved, for the quality of their clothing was first-rate. They made clothes for Paul Stuart, Bullock & Jones of San Francisco, and Maus and Hoffman in Palm Beach, FL. They specialized in classic, Ivy Style clothing, and this was continued when they were bought out in 1995 by Hartz & Co who wanted to use them as an entry into "the better part of the upper market".

This jacket shows just why Oakloom were so beloved by the few familiar with their clothing. This jacket is cut from a wonderful pale pink and cream herringbone cloth that's likely a blend of linen and silk. The herringbone is accented with vertical stripes in pale green, blue, and sunset gold. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in cream. It has a single center vent. Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!

*Measurements*:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bullock & Jones gingham-esque summer jacket.*​
Founded in San Francisco in 1853 to provide clothing to persons made newly rich by the Gold Rush, Bullock & Jones became established as one of the premier purveyors of traditional clothing in San Francisco. They closed their signature Union Square store in 2002, and now only have an online presence.

This jacket shows why they were so well-liked for the century and a half that they operated in person. Cut from a lovely lightweight gingham-esque cloth that's a blend of mainly cotton, lycra, and polymide that feels to the touch to be a seersucker-type fabric. The patterning and colouring is lovely; a conservative gingham-esque blend of black, grey, and cream.

The jacket is a contemporary two button model; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, four button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International offers welcome, with shipping at reduced cost.

*Tagged a 40, this measures:*

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*TRAD HASPEL PINCORD Wash-and-Wear Suit*


**

*Size c. 36, 38*​
Joseph Haspel founded Haspel in New Orleans in 1909 with the express aim of creating clothing that could be worn comfortably in the sub-tropical humidity of the Deep South. Owing to the connections between New Orleans and Princeton, Haspel's seersuckers--and then pincords, and wash-and-wear--worked their way into being a staple of summer Ivy Style.

This is a lovely example of a vintage Haspel Wash-and-Wear pincord suit. Cut with a contemporary two-button front and darting, this is half-lined in traditional cream and has a single center vent. It features four button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This does have one very small flaw--a small mark on one shoulder, as shown--and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 17 3/8
Length: 30

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29 1/2, with 1 1/2" cuff.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC LIGHTWEIGHT BRITISH GUNCHECK; MADE IN THE UK AND PERFECT FOR EARLY FALL! C.38, 40L*​
This is a lovely example of a classic British jacket, tailored from a lighter mid-weight wool in a traditional guncheck patterning of forest green, bark brown, and peat black on a tan base. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting--standard on almost any British country jacket!--and features twin vents. It is fully lined and appears to be half-canvassed. It was originally sold by that stalwart store of the conservative British middle class, Marks & Spencer. It was Made in the UK, and given its classic good looks, weight, and guncheck colouring this would be perfect for Summer and early Fall

It's in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $29, or offer.

Tagged 40L, but runs slightly smaller. Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2





 

*PRINCETON UNIVERSITY STORE SILK GLEN PLAID JACKET. C. 40. MADE IN THE USA. *​
Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly either all silk, or a silk-wool blend. Cut as a three button jacket with subtle darting this has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. Owing to its high silk content is has a lovely slubby texture which is well suited to the classic bold glen plaid patterning in black, slate grey, and cream, with forest green and golden sunset overchecking. This jacket was Made in the USA, and was originally sold at the Princeton University Store. This is in excellent condition (the interior label will be resewn before shipping) and is a bargain at

just $29, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Alan Royce of Princeton Seafoam Jacket. 
JUST $20!!

Size c. 40, 42*​Alan Royce was one of the Big Five Princeton clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style, and this jacket shows why. First, the colour is absolutely beautiful--the perfect summer shade of seafoam blue-green; my pictures don't do this justice at all!

Although there is no fabric content listed, it's either lightweight silk, or a blend of silk and linen; it's has a wonderful hand and drape, as is woven as a subtle broken bone herringbone. Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs and a single centre vent. It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have one small flaw; a very faint shadow stain on the top left lapel, as shown. As such, this is just in Very Good condition, and is only $20, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2





    ​*Lovely Custom Made Salmon Jacket by Aficinando Clothiers--made for Ken Bradt!

Size c. 42*​

This was originally made for the banker Ken Bradt, the great-great-grandson of Louis Clarke, the founder of Autocar Company--now the oldest surviving motor vehicle company in North America!

This is a lovely jacket! Cut from a lovely light salmon cloth this jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It features lots of handwork throughout, especially on the lapels and the placket and on the pocket flaps. It is a contemporary two button front model with subtle darting. It includes fully functional surgeon's cuffs, and a twin vent. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 5/8
Length: 30 1/8





  ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT ALAN FLUSSER SILK JACKET WITH GORGEOUS LILAC LINING. PICK STITCHING THROUGHOUT! C.44R

CLAIMED!*

This is a lovely jacket, and would be wonderful for Summer! Cut from pure silk, this jacket is a contemporary two with darting. It has a single center vent, and a wonderful lining in pale lilac pink; the lining features pick stitching throughout. This jacket has three button cuffs and a single center vent. This jacket was an uncollected alteration--the sleeves were taken up--and so is new and unworn; it retains its original boutonniere tag. and all of the pockets are still basted shut, as is the vent. This is thus in excellent condition. Imported--just as the catalogues would say!

*Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 44R. Measurements:*

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/8







  ​


----------



## dorji

Some ties for your consideration, all purchased new and worn a handful of times. Excellent quality/condition, 2 day priority shipping included in asking price.

2 bows, both 2.5" wide/tall and adjustable length. $30 for the pair.
Seaward + Stearn 100% linen, made in England. Flowers are a pale blue.
Cordial Churchman (used to be a member here), 100% cotton chambray in grey, made in South Carolina I think.

Flash

No flash


Atkinson's Irish Poplin for O'connell's (50/50 wool/silk). 3.5" wide, $40 for the pair. The third color on the bar stripe is dark navy. The thin stripe on the brown one is cobalt blue.



On the brown one there is a very small spot where there is a weaving fault. I think it is best described as a "skip" of thread. Nothing is loose or raised, however if you look close and the light hits it just right you will notice it. This is more of a full disclosure thing than a real problem. Let me put it this way- I paid full price for this, noticed the "skip" when I bought it, and did not see fit to return it.


Thanks for looking!

-Ben


----------



## WillBarrett

Bumping this from way back - fall will be here soon. Good find here for someone in the 38R range.



WillBarrett said:


> Going to post pics and measurements later but I've got a 3/2 Brooks camel hair in window pane in size 38R. Wanted to drop that in advance.
> 
> Asking $50 or offer
> 
> Update:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 20"
> Sleeve - 23.5" (+2")
> Length - 30"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.G.

knickerbacker said:


> Joe,
> This is a grand idea: thank you. I recently posted a request for a separate trad sales forum and I think that this does quite nicely.
> 
> I wear a 43 R, 36-7 waist around a 29.5" inseam. As clothing styling and sizing have changed over the years, I find that in an older suit I'm a 44 and in a newer blazer and sometimes suit I'm a 42.
> Shoes are US 9 or 9.5 D. UK 8 or 8.5E.
> Shirt size 16 / 16.5 33


Hi, Knickerbacker!

I have a vtg. J. Press suit, two Michael Spencer vtg.-fit OCBDs w/ unlined long-point collars (3.5") and barrel cuffs, a pair of Hertling corduroys, and a pair of Hansen's Khakis that may interest you. Please let me know if you'd like to see pictures of any or all. Very low & very negotiable prices. Looking to pass these on to someone who will get more use out of them than I have. Thanks for your time and consideration!

Sincerely,

J.G.

*The J. Press. suit is 2-pc., with a 3/2 roll jacket, undarted front, and flat-front pants, 1.5" cuffs. Checks all the Ivy/Trad boxes. Size 43L, but see measurements. Color: beige. Material: 3-season wool.

Jacket:
Chest: 23.5 pit to pit
Length: 32.5 neck seam to hem
Sleeves: 25.30 shoulder seam to cuff
Waist: 21 3/4 across middle button
Shoulders: 19 seam to seam

Pants:
Waist: 18.5 across (37)
Rise: 11.5
Inseam: 30 (not including cuff & hem)
Outseam: 42
Cuff: 1.5
Hem: 1 1/4

*The Hertling corduroys are Gene fit. 1.5" cuffs. 36" waist. Inseam 29.5". Color-saffron. Made in USA.

-Front Rise: 11"
-Thigh: 28"
-Knee: 21"
-Hem: 18"

*The Hansen's Khakis are essentially a repro. of Bills M1 Vintage Twills. 36" waist. Inseam 29.5", 1.5" cuffs. Color: olive. Made in USA.

*The Michael Spencer OCBDs are blue and pink. Vtg. fit. Made in USA of Japanese cotton. 16x34.75.


----------



## J.G.

For your consideration:

Vtg. J. Press beige 3-season wool 2-pc. suit. 
3/2 roll jacket, undarted front, and flat-front pants, cuffed. 
Checks all the Ivy/Trad boxes. 
Size 43L, but see measurements. 
Asking $59 shipped USPS, but open to offers.

Jacket:
Chest: 23.5 pit to pit
Length: 32.5 neck seam to hem
Sleeves: 25.30 shoulder seam to cuff
Waist: 21 3/4 across middle button
Shoulders: 19 seam to seam

Fully lined.

Pants:
Waist: 18.5 across (37)
Rise: 11.5
Inseam: 30 (not including cuff & hem)
Outseam: 42
Cuff: 1.5
Hem: 1 1/4

Watch pocket, braces buttons.


----------



## J.G.

More pics of Vtg. J. Press suit.


----------



## J.G.

For your consideration:

Ivy/Trad Classics. Blue and Pink Michael Spencer OCBD. Worn several times each. Japanese oxford cloth. Made in USA. Unlined collar, 3.5", for that perfect roll. Unlined barrel cuffs. MOP buttons. Split yoke. MSRP $135. Asking $69 each, but open to offers.

































































LINING OPTIONS:
UNLINED CONSTRUCTION

COLLAR:
LEGACY BUTTON DOWN COLLAR

FRONT PLACKET:
STANDARD FRONT

POCKET:
STANDARD POCKET

CUFF:
2⅜" REGULAR BARREL WITH 1 BUTTON

RIGHT CUFF CIRCUMFERENCE:
11

LEFT CUFF CIRCUMFERENCE:
11

BACK:
BOX PLEATS

FIT:
VINTAGE

LENGTH:
LONG

OPTIONS:
SPLIT YOKE, MOTHER-OF-PEARL BUTTONS

NECK SIZE:
16

RIGHT SLEEVE LENGTH:
34.75

LEFT SLEEVE LENGTH:
34.75


----------



## sbdivemaster

A CALL FOR HELP

It's been many moons since I last visited our forums, but now I seek assistance from the brethren.

I am currently in the Boston area helping tend to the affairs of a beloved friend who was admitted to the ICU several days ago. While there still may be hope, that light grows more dim each day. While I am afraid that today may be the day, I hate to think that it may be.

Here's where you may be able to help: I flew out from Shangri-la only hours after the call - mind scrambled, I packed as best I could, but so much was neglected or ignored.

I hope that it does not come to this, but I might find myself in need of a suit/wardrobe appropriate for what may yet come next.

I am not in any financial position to purchase a new funerary suit, so I am hoping to borrow (of course dry cleaning cost would be provided) rent, or purchase used. What I seek:

Dark charcoal or black suit - 40-42 jacket 36-38 waist, 30-32 leg
Dark shoes - size 9
White shirt - 16-33/Large

The rest I can cover from there.

Can anyone help?

My appreciation for such help would be immeasurable.


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD* 
Allen Edmonds Hampton Spectators 10B. $50
Walnut Calf/White Calf Wingtip.


----------



## Reptilicus

L.L. Bean Men's Cresta Hiker. Leather, Gortex. 10B. $50 Original owner only 1 or 2 wearings. They just never make the rotation.


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD* 
Quoddy Boat Shoe 10C. Charcoal camp sole.


----------



## ran23

Picking out a grey strip suit, Owner said I could have two ties to go with it. I picked out 2 Navy ties. One was Turnbull and Asser, the other a Brooks Makers Navy wool tie. He didn't know he had that Turnbull there.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Wash-and-Wear 3/2 sack suit in Classic Slate Grey from Brooks Brothers!*​
NB: I outlined the history of Wash and Wear menswear on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*









This is wonderful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack suit and dating from the mid-1980s, this carries a lovely vintage Gold-on-White Brooks Brothers label. It features patch, flapped pockets, a single center vent, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

Apart from needing a quick dry-clean to freshen it up (or, if you like and aren't too risk averse, a quick wash in the machine!) as it's been in storage since the Reagan administration this is in Excellent condition. It was, of course, Made in the USA.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 28 1/2

Waist: 16 (+1)
Inseam: 27 (+ 2 3/4)



     

*Wash-and-Wear 3/2 sack Navy Blue from Brooks Brothers!*​
Beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack suit in navy and dating from the mid-1980s, this carries a lovely vintage Gold-on-White Brooks Brothers label. It features patch, flapped pockets, a single center vent, and a lovely lapel roll. The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed.

This suit does need a dry-clean to freshen it up as it has some minor dusting to the shoulders. As such, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition--and will soon be in Excellent condition when it returns from its cleaning! It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 29 1/2 (+ 2 3/4)


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL! Vintage late 1950s - early 1960s Wash and Wear Suit from Haspel.*​
This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from gossamer-light Wash and Wear fabric in a classic subdued 1950s plaid in earthtones of dark greens and deep-forest browns--the sort of colours that were so common in the 1950s but which are now almost never seen--this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack suit.

Made by Haspel--one of the pioneers of Wash and Wear clothing--this is a wonderful early example of the type. Dating from when Wash and Wear clothing was viewed with equal parts wonder and skepticism this suit exemplifies Haspel's approach to win over the skeptics--made the suits with as much attention to detail as could be found anywhere else! This suit thus not only has a wonderful liquid lapel roll, but lapped seams, a single hook rear vent, and top-stitching on the outer seams. It also has a quarter-lining--all the better to keep its wearer as cool as possible, and to show off the excellent tailoring along the interior seams!

The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This suit was originally sold by Roger Kent, a men's store that has three locations--Madison Avenue in New York, by Press, Brooks Brothers, and F. R. Tripler, Philadelphia, and New Haven. It isn't difficult to guess who its clientele were!

This suit was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It does have a couple of minor imperfections: The lining to the trousers has faded with age, and the lining to the jacket has some age foxing in the shoulders. And it could use a quick dry-clean to freshen it up! As such, this is in overall Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

This is also a very wearable size--so grab this while you have a chance!

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/8

Waist: 17 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 32 (+1) with 1 1/2 cuff.



  https://s290.photobucket.com/user/t...ar suits/DSC05111 - Copy_zpsagotx9cj.jpg.html   

*Wash and Wear Suit in Classic Light Tan*​Another lovely Wash and Wear suit, this time cut as a contemporary two-button suit with subtle darts. Featuring a single center vent, a half-lining, and three button cuffs, this was made by Palm Beach (who, at the time of this suit's making, had just acquired Haspel) for Joske's of San Antonio... THE Texan Department store that was founded in 1873 and whose main store San Antonio offered customers the option of custom-made saddles.

The suit's trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

For a suit that is over 30 years old--Joske's ceased to be independent in 1987--this suit is in absolutely excellent condition. Indeed, it would be in absolutely excellent condition if it had been made last year! It does have one flaw--there are two small brown marks on the upper left lapel, as shown. These are surface marks only, and so will likely come out with the first dry-cleaning, but because they are there this suit is in Very Good condition.

This suit was Union Made in the USA. It's a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 5/8 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 27 1/4 (+1 3/4)


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bullock & Jones gingham-esque summer jacket.*​
Founded in San Francisco in 1853 to provide clothing to persons made newly rich by the Gold Rush, Bullock & Jones became established as one of the premier purveyors of traditional clothing in San Francisco. They closed their signature Union Square store in 2002, and now only have an online presence.

This jacket shows why they were so well-liked for the century and a half that they operated in person. Cut from a lovely lightweight gingham-esque cloth that's a blend of mainly cotton, lycra, and polymide that feels to the touch to be a seersucker-type fabric. The patterning and colouring is lovely; a conservative gingham-esque blend of black, grey, and cream.

The jacket is a contemporary two button model; it is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent, four button cuffs, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International offers welcome, with shipping at reduced cost. Please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged a 40, this measures:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Harris Tweed Half-belt Shooting Jacket.*

*Claimed!*

**

*Made in Yorkshire, England*.​
This is absolutely gorgeous! Made in Yorkshire from traditional heavyweight Harris tweed in what at first appears to be a classic brown herringbone, but, on close inspection, can be seen to be a beautiful herringbone where the brown is flecked throughout with forest greens, old gold, and brackens. This was made by Christopher Dawes Country Clothing, a very traditional English maker that specialized in traditional English country clothing of uncompromising quality. (They used to supply both Cordings and Harrods with tweeds!) Unfortunately, Dawes closed in 1998, but their work can still be found two going strong two decades later--a testament to their dedication to making serious, long-lasting clothing for use in the field.

Cut from heavyweight Harris tweed this is an utterly traditional English Half-belt Shooting Jacket. Designed for both longevity and ease of movement this features suede leather elbow patches and a suede leather shooting patch on the right shoulder. It has a traditional bi-swing back for ease of movement when tracking birds in flight with your gun, and two deep flapped bellows pockets on the front. The front breast pocket is designed for ease of access, and all of the pockets feature lapped seams. This has a fully functional throat latch--again, with a suede leather outer tab--and has a single center vent. All of the buttons are traditional leather-wrapped, metal-shanked football buttons; it has three button cuffs. This is fully canvassed and fully lined.

It is in excellent condition, except that it has some minor sag on the edges of the interior pockets, and it has has a small professional re-weave on the inside tweed; this is almost unnoticeable and in any case cannot be seen when worn.

Please note that this is made from traditional-weight Harris Tweed, and so could easily be worn as outerwear!

Asking just $95, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 42L, this measures:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 25 (+ 2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! STUNNING English Shooting Jacket by Burberry.*​
This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Burberry back when they were making absolutely traditional and utterly first-rate clothing for British field sports, this is a truly beautiful classic English shooting jacket--perfect for going out on the moors after grouse!

Cut from a mid-weight tweed in classic brown herringbone that was woven in Scotland, this beautiful jacket features two deep front patch pockets with a beautifully elegant rounded curve; the seams to these pockets are both roped and lapped for both form and function, and the flaps are secured by oversize leather-wrapped, metal-shanked "football" buttons. The right-hand pocket also features an interior pocket for tickets or small change.

The jacket has a two-button front closure and subtle darts; it also features a bi-swing back for ease of movement while stalking deer or following grouse with the iron sights of your gun. The jacket has traditional English single-button cuffs with hand-finished faux-buttonholes; it is also fully lined and half-canvassed, and features a single center vent.

It was Made in England.

This does have some very minor marks on the left sleeve and under the breast pocket, but these are hard to see and blend with the tweed--and will likely come out with dry cleaning. There is also a TINY smudge on teh right sleeve at the underside of the hem. But, because they are (currently) there, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cording of Piccadilly, London, Quilted Field Jacket.

*​
Made in Scotland for Cording of London (a store that has been in continuous operation since 1839) this is an absolutely beautiful traditional Quilted Field Jacket.

The external shell is all cotton, and has been quilted for maximum warmth with minimum heft. The lining--which features one of Cording's famous signature tattersall patterns--is all wool, and is also quilted. Despite its lightness this is an extremely warm and comfortable jacket to wear!

It features two deep handwarmer pockets on the front--also lined in the same quilted wool as the main jacket--and has a twin rear vent for horse-riding. The jacket is secured by Cording's signature press-studs, as is the rear vent should you desire this. (Please note that as is traditional the studs are fastened on the "female" side, unlike buttons.) The cuffs also fasten with studs.

This also features Cording's own label, attesting to its quality.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. There is some minor bleeding from the shell onto the wool lining at the hem, and the previous owner wore the jacket with the sleeves rolled up slightly; since the shell has faded this has left the cuffs a slighter brighter (original!) hue than the rest of the jacket. And the shell has the usual minor scuffs from use. All of this, of course, should be considered patina, rather than flaws, and gives the jacket additional character!

Asking just $69, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 38. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Beretta Quilted Field Jacket*​
​
Made in Italy by Beretta, the Italian gunsmith and sporting goods firm that was founded in 1526 (Beretta furnished the Venetian fleet with its cannon barrels used in the Battle of Lepanto in 1571!) this is a lovely classic Quilted Field Jacket in navy blue.

Featuring a complementary cord collar--with the cord being repeated at the edges of the two front handwarmer pockets--this jacket is fastened with Beretta's signature press-studs that are designed to look like Beretta's own branded shotgun shells. The jacket has a plaid shoulder lining and blue interior lining; it also features and interior zippered security pocket. It features Thermore insulation. It has a twin vent for ease of horse-riding, this can be secured with press-studs if desired. This jacket features the Beretta logo on the right chest.

It was Made in Italy and is in excellent condition, apart from a small mark on one sleeve, as shown.

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged EU54 (US 44) this measures:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Griffin & Howe Cartridge Tie

Claimed!*​
Founded in 1923 in Andover, NJ, Griffin & Howe quickly became a premier American gunsmith. It was taken over by Abercrombie & Fitch--back when they were a real sporting goods store--in 1930, and under their management supplied sporting guns to Ernest Hemingway, Clark Gable, Bing Crosby, and Dwight Eisenhower.

In 1976 Abercrombie & Fitch sold the company to a long-term employee, and they are still in successful operation as a high-end privately-owned gunsmith today... and are still in Andover, NJ!

Just as their sporting guns are first-rate, so too is everything they sell--including this beautiful tie, featuring cartridges! Cut from a luxurious and durable blend of cashmere, wool, and silk, this was Made in England. It does have a couple of minor smudges that can be seen when you're looking for them (and know where to look!) and so this is in Very Good condition.

Measures 3 1/2".

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## J.G.

J. Press suit, Michael Spencer OCBDs SOLD.

Still available: Hertling Gene fit Cords, 36x29.5, 1.5" cuffs, made in USA, lovely saffron color, perfect for autumn. No stains, holes, or odors. Asking $50, shipped, or offer.

Gene Fit Measurements:

-Front Rise: 11"
-Thigh: 28"
-Knee: 21"
-Hem: 18"


----------



## stewartu

*Shell PTBs 11-1/2*

Nice pair of Hanover shells. 11-1/2. Love these but am now retired. They have lots of life left but will need a resole before too long. Fantastic color on these. $60 shipped conus.


----------



## stewartu

*Grenson Benchmade Loafers 11D*

Lovely Grenson benchmade loafers. Need a polish but really nice otherwise. $60 shipped conus.


----------



## dorji

*Gone to the 'bay*


dorji said:


> Some ties for your consideration, all purchased new and worn a handful of times. Excellent quality/condition, 2 day priority shipping included in asking price.
> 
> 2 bows, both 2.5" wide/tall and adjustable length. *$25* for the pair.
> Seaward + Stearn 100% linen, made in England. Flowers are a pale blue.
> Cordial Churchman (used to be a member here), 100% cotton chambray in grey, made in South Carolina I think.
> 
> Flash
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> Atkinson's Irish Poplin for O'connell's (50/50 wool/silk). 3.5" wide, *$30* for the pair. The third color on the bar stripe is dark navy. The thin stripe on the brown one is cobalt blue.
> 
> 
> 
> On the brown one there is a very small spot where there is a weaving fault. I think it is best described as a "skip" of thread. Nothing is loose or raised, however if you look close and the light hits it just right you will notice it. This is more of a full disclosure thing than a real problem. Let me put it this way- I paid full price for this, noticed the "skip" when I bought it, and did not see fit to return it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> -Ben


----------



## Reptilicus

All Shirts $15 All in new condition, some never worn.
*SOLD*
Cape Madras, Patch Madras LS Shirt, Color Lenox
Size M
Chest 23
Sleeve 34
Neck 15.5









L.L. Bean Kelly Green Seersucker LS Shirt
Size M
Chest 22.5,
Sleeve 34
Neck16.5

















Orvis Short Sleeve Tropical Shirt
Size M
Chest 22.5
Neck 16

















Witmann Textiles Terry Cloth Beach Jacket $15
This Jacket has never been used









All belts $15 each. Minimal to no wearings.
Bills Khakis D-Ring Belts size Medium
Red,Pink,Lime,Orange

























L.L. Bean Carefree Unshrinkable Tee, Traditional Fit, Short Sleeve, White, Crew Neck, Size M. No holes or other damage.
9 shirts available $6.50/shirt, $50 for the lot.
Chest 22
Length 27
6 oz. 100% jersey-knit cotton.
Double ring-spun fabric fights shrinkage, wrinkles, fading and pilling.
Machine wash and dry.
Comfortable enough for everyday wear.
Durable double-needle stitching.
Soft jersey-knit taping on neck seam.
Straight hem - can be worn tucked or untucked.
Tagless printed label for comfort.









PRL Socks in GTH Colors
14 pair for $25 Various colors all have either very minimal or no wearings, fits shoe sizes 9-11


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Ties--Group 1*

**
*
All prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome.

Offers are very welcome, also!*​
1) Vintage Brooks Brothers Madras tie. Very Good condition. 3". $14.



 

2) Richel Royal tie. All silk. Excellent condition, except for a single thread run, as shown. 3 5/8". $14.



 

3) Garrison Madras. Lovely pale pinks and blues! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $14.



 

4) Brooks Brothers linen tie. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Adams Row tie. No fabric content, but certainly a silk-linen blend with a wonderful texture. Excellent condition. 3". $14.



 

6) Vintage Polo madras tie. Very faint spot by the logo, as shown. Very Good condition. 3 1/4". $14.



 

7) Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans tie in lovely slubby Indian silk. very faint mark on edge of blade, as shown. Very Good condition. 3". $14.



 

8) Vintage Rooster Madras tie. Some minor water marks to the lining. Good/Very Good condition. 3". $14.



  

9) Vintage Britches of Georgetown tie. Sunflowers! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Ties--Group 2*



*Please note that all prices include shipping in the USA; International inquiries are welcome.*

*Please also note that OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
1) Sero of New England. Light green with golf clubs and balls. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $14.





2) Vintage LL Bean with script label. Lobsters--an Ivy classic! Excellent condition. 3 7/8". $14.



 

3) SOLD

4) Vineyard Vines summer flies. Excellent condition. 3 5/8". $14.







5) Vintage Rivetz of Boston for Princeton University Store. Spouting whales--an Ivy summer classic! Likely silk-poly. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) Vineyard Vines whales on a pink background. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". CLAIMED



 

7) Vintage Whale pod in green on a navy background. Likely poly. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3". $14.





8) Vintage Flying Waterfowl. This has a very faint shadow mark as shown. Likely poly, but appears to be heavier silk. Made in England. Very Good condition. 3 1/2". $14.



  

9) McLaughlin of Princeton nautical emblematic. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $14.

  

10) Faconnable spouting whales. An Ivy classic from a very prominent firm! All silk--and one of Faconnable's "headline" products, being Made in France. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". CLAIMED



 

11) Vintage. "The Ultimate Prep" by Allyn--a company that rivals Chipp for its witty emblematics. (Here, a green alligator dressed in a pink polo... combining three classic prep themes!) Poly. Excellent condition. 3 1/8". $14.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Summer Ties! Group 3*



*As always, all prices include boxed shipping in the USA--and offers are very welcome!*​
1) Sailing boat and Rhode Island map summer emblematic. made for Wilson's of Wickford by J. Z. Richards. Wilson's was an exceptionally traditional, family-owned clothier that opened in 1944 and closed in 2015. This tis is in excellent condition except for a single unnoticeable thread run which might well have been there from new. 3 3/4". Asking just $12.



   

2) Liberty of London cotton paisley. Printed and made in England. Perfect with any less formal jacket, from seersucker to tweed! Excellent condition. 3 1/4". SOLD



  

3) Aquascutum of London--the main rainwear rival to Burberry. Equestrian geometric. Made in the USA. Excellent condition.
3 3/4". $12.



 

4) Lovely cotton seersucker tie in forest green and navy! Excellent condition. 3". $10.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Absolutely gorgeous Canali tie! A wonderful wheat-gold geometric with a lovely swirling paisley shadow pattern in the background. Made in Italy. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Just $16.



  

6) GORGEOUS and striking summer tie in slubby Indian silk from Robert Talbott. Hand sewn in the USA. This does have the faint remains of a watermark on it, but this can't really be seen unless you're looking for it. Very Good condition. 3 3/4". SOLD



   

7) Churchill pin dots tie. Silk. 3 5/8". Excellent condition. SOLD


 

8) Salvadore Ferragamo. Stylistic butterflies in shades of sea foam green. Beautiful! This does have a very, very small stain on it, but this is hardly noticeable. very Good condition. 3 5/8". Just $12.



  

9) Nothing invokes an Ivy summer quite like Madras, and nothing is more casually insouciant than a Madras cotton tie--especially a vintage brooks Brothers! Classic sepia-toned madras tie, in subdued earthenware reds, taupes, creams, and blues. 3 3/4". Asking $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Mad About Madras!

*​
Madras is the classic Ivy summer fabric--lightweight, easy to wear, absolutely beautiful, and with a storied history!

I've thus very pleased to offer this medley of madras shirts today--including some lovely wearable vintage examples--from makers such as Murray's Toggery Shop, Trimingham's of Bermuda, Brooks Brothers, and more!

*NB: All shirts are SHORT SLEEVE unless otherwise noted!*​
*As always, all prices include shipping in the USA; *
*Offers are very welcome!*​
1) Ralph Lauren. Lovely greens and blues! Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 22; length: 31 1/2. Asking $18.



  

2) Vintage Saks Fifth Avenue. Size XL. Beautiful sepia tones. Very Good condition. Chest: 23; length: 32. Asking $16.



 

3) Gap. Lovely and classic contemporary shirt. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 27; length 31. Asking just $14.



 

4) Vintage Lord & Taylor. Absolutely lovely sepia hues of pinks and blues! Chest: 22; length:30. Asking $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Brooks Brothers. Reds and forest greens. Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 20 3/4; length: 30. Asking just $16.





6) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Absolutely gorgeous in Bermuda blues with stripes of sunset yellow, from one of the Top Two Bermuda Ivy stores. Since Trimingham's is now long gone, you're not likely to get another shirt like this, so grab it if it's your size! Excellent condition. Chest: 24; length: 30 1/2. Asking $20.







7) Brooks Brothers Long Sleeve shirt. Size L. This has a very very small fade dot on one size, otherwise excellent. Chest: 23; Sleeve: c. 35. Asking just $22.



 

8) Vintage Lord & Taylor in wonderful blues, creams, and dusty reds. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22; length: 30. Asking just $18.



 

9) Murray's of Martha's Vineyard. THE Ivy New England store! Beautiful purple madras; LONG SLEEVE. Chest: 22 1/2"; Sleeve: c. 33. Excellent condition. Asking just $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers XXL Summer Shirts!*​
Each shirt measures c. 27 1/2" across the chest, and has a sleeve length of c. 37". They're in excellent condition.

*They're just $22 each, or offer, shipped in the USA--or $40 for the pair!*​
1) Yellow base with green and blue striping. Green Golden Fleece logo.

2) Blue and yellow gingham-esque check. Blue Golden Fleece logo.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SIZE 36 TROUSERS FROM BILL'S KHAKIS and HERTLING!*​
Bill's Khakis!

Bill's Khakis was founded in 1984, when Bill Thomas found an old pair of WWII khakis in an Army Surplus store, and realized that current khakis paled in comparison to them. He set up shop in a garage in PA, and by 1990 was making Bill's professionally. By making sure that his khakis were utterly consistent and great value for money, was extremely successful--so much so that Bill's was bought out in 2015.

I'm very pleased to offer two pairs of Bill's both size 36--and one New With Tags!

1) M1 model, flat front and relaxed fit. NEW WITH TAGS! Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam: 40 1/2 (unhemmed). Asking just $49, or offer.



  

2) M1 model, flat front and cuffed, in poplin pincord. Excellent condition. Waist: 18 1/4; Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff. Asking $35.



  

3) NWT Hertling trousers. Lightweight wool, "Gene" model. Size 36R. Flat front and cuffed. A lovely pale orange sherbet color--the close-up pictures are most accurate. Waist; 18; Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

Founded in 1925 in Brooklyn, New York, by Morris Hertling, Hertling was taken over by his son, Julius, after he had served in the Second World War. In 1997 Julius decided to focus his tailoring expertise on making absolutely first-class trousers--and succeeded wonderfully. Alas, Julius died in 2015, and the company was taken over by investors. In April 2018 Hertling's closure was announced, and both Epaulet and LuxeSwap ran "Factory Closing" sales.

Luckily, Hertling was able to restructure, and continues in business as a web-only retailer. The quality of their wares continues to be unsurpassed--which is reflected in their prices, at around $300 for each pair.

This thus represents a wonderful opportunity to acquire a pair of NEW Hertling trousers at much less than retail--just $65, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC CAPS!*​
1) Borsalino Travel Cap! Founded in 1857, Borsalino is one of the premier Italian hatmakers. This Travel Cap is a lovely example of their work! Cut from a blend of wool (75%) cashmere (15%) and nylon for strength, the beautiful red interior lining is quilted for warmth.

The exterior is in excellent condition; the front sweatband has some minor marking, and the interior label is loose at the edges, and so this is in Very Good condition.

This was, of course, Made in Italy.

Size 71/4 (or 59, or L)

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



 

2) Cloth Cap by Wigens. Made with a beautifully curved brim, this is in excellent condition.

Size 59. Asking just $20, boxed and shipped in the USA.




3) Classic Flat Tweed Cap

Perfect for the Glorious Twelfth! Cut from classic brown herringbone tweed, this was Union Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Size 7 1/2.

Asking just $20, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC IVY SHORTS!*

**

*I have five lovely pairs of Ivy Style shorts to pass on this evening!*

*All prices include shipping in the USA. Offers very welcome!*​
1) Bill's Khakis--pre-takeover version--M1S. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/4. Very Good condition. $16.

   

2) Berle seersucker. Sold by M. Dumas, Charleston. Excellent condition. Waist: 18 3/4. $16.

   

3) Bills khakis. Pretaker. Size 36. Waist: 18 1/4. $16.

  

4) Brooks Brothers. Patchwork madras and Hawaiian fabric. Size 40. Waist: 18 1/2. $16.

   

5) Brooks Brothers current "346". Subdued Hawaiian fabric. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/2. $16.


----------



## MikeF

TweedyDon said:


> *CLASSIC IVY SHORTS!*
> 
> **
> 
> *I have five lovely pairs of Ivy Style shorts to pass on this evening!*
> 
> *All prices include shipping in the USA. Offers very welcome!*​
> 1) Bill's Khakis--pre-takeover version--M1S. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/4. Very Good condition. $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Berle seersucker. Sold by M. Dumas, Charleston. Excellent condition. Waist: 18 3/4. $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Bills khakis. Pretaker. Size 36. Waist: 18 1/4. $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Brooks Brothers. Patchwork madras and Hawaiian fabric. Size 40. Waist: 18 1/2. $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Brooks Brothers current "346". Subdued Hawaiian fabric. Size 38. Waist: 18 1/2. $16.


Mor


----------



## MikeF

MikeF said:


> Mor


More shirts please Tweedy


----------



## TweedyDon

MikeF said:


> More shirts please Tweedy


Coming later this week--including Press and Mercer!


----------



## TweedyDon

*DRESS SHIRTS!*

**​
*Please note that all prices include shipping in the USA; Offers are very welcome!*

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*​
1) Brooks Brothers Boardroom--appropriate white BD. 15-33. $20.



 

2) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" OCBD. Lovely pale yellow. 15 - 32. $20.



 

3) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London. French blue. Spread collar, French cuffs. Made in Ireland. 15.5 - 33. $22.



 

4) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London. Pale blue herringbone twill. Gorgeous! Spread collar, French cuffs. Made in Ireland. 15.5 - 33. $25.



 

5) Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street, London. Classic shirt; double-button barrel cuffs and front pocket. Bright white herringbone twill. 16 - 34. Laundry mark on label; Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) Brooks Brothers OCBD. Classic Ivy pink! Made in the USA. 16 - 36/37. $20.



 

7) Brooks Brothers gingham check BD. This has the smallest hint of a starting fray on the back collar. 16.5 - 35. Very Good condition. $16.



 

8) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" button down in white with blue overchecking. 16.5 - 32-33. $18.



  

9) Brooks Brothers BD in miniature yellowy-green check. 17 - 34. Laundry mark on tail. Very Good condition. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CASUAL SHIRTS!*

*All Size Large.*

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. All prices include shipping in the USA, and offers are very welcome!*​1) Laksen tattersall shirt. Founded in 1977, the Danish company Laksen produce very high quality goods for use in the field, and have established a near-cult following in the UK among country people who engage in field sports. They're Barbour, before Barbour became known! Chest: 24; sleeve: c. 36 1/4. $20.





  

2) Brooks Brothers green summer plaid short sleeve shirt. Chest: 24. $18.



 

3) GORGEOUS Orvis Summer Field shirt in dusty brick red. 55% linen, 45% cotton. Features twin bellows chest pockets and buttons on the sleeves to hold them in place when rolled. Chest: 24; sleeve: 34 1/2. $20.





4) J. McLaughlin of Princeton check shirt. From the overpriced Preppy store of Princeton, I dread to think what this cost new. Chest: 23; Sleeve: 36. Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Orvis "Trout Bum" Shirt.

Size M.*​
Packed with features, this two front flapped bellows pockets, two vertical front zippered pockets, bi-swing back for ease of movement, half-mesh lining, and rear yoke for sun protection.

It does have some minor fading to the interior of the neckband and the cuffs, and a very small brown mark on one cuff at the edge; none of which affect its stream-worthiness! Good/Very Good condition. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35.

Just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*

**

**

*Made in the USA. Brooks Brothers Sturdy Waxy Leather Brogues!*

*Boxed, with original shoe bags!*

*Size 9D.*​
These are absolutely gorgeous! made from beautifully sturdy waxy waterproof leather these are cut as classic English country brogues. They feature beautiful and incredibly functional Margom soles--made from exceptionally high quality rubber, these soles are extremely durable and exceptionally aesthetic, and have been made by Margom in the same factory in the Civitanova region of Italy since 1974.

These shoes were made in the USA, and are in absolutely excellent condition. They come complete with their original shoe bags, and an appropriate Brooks Brothers shoe box--although the box is not original to these shoes.

Asking just $89, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Christy's Reversible Bucket Hat*​
Established in England in 1773, Christy's in one of the premier hatters--Don Corleone wore a Christy's homburg in The Godfather!

This is a lovely example of their work; a reversible bucket hat that's a lovely tweed check on one side and loden green on the other. No size measurement, but it measures 22 1/2" circumference on the interior, and so is around a size 59.

Excellent condition.

Asking just $25, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## J.G.

For your consideration:

Ivy/Trad Classics. Hansen's F1 Khakis. Fit like Bills M1s. 36x29. 1.75" cuffs. Color: sage. Made in USA. MSRP $145. Asking $59, or offer.

From hansensclothing.com:
"A relaxed fit cut with our vintage twill fabric - your new khakis can feel like your favorites from day one. These go through a special washing process that softens the fabric, so they feel worn in (not worn out), and as comfortable as you can imagine. 7.7 ounce, 100% cotton twill. 
Made in the USA of imported fabric.
Since 1898, Hansen's Clothing has been dressing men from all walks of life. As you can imagine, we've seen some khakis come and go...some near perfection, some not so great. Finally, we decided to create our own, from the highest quality fabrics, cut to exacting specifications. They meet Duane's exacting standards, which probably says enough right there. Plus, they're made right here in the USA. After all, we perfected khakis, we might as well hand craft them too.
Model F1 - Relaxed fit - a long rise, full seat. Model F1 tends to be worn a little higher on the waist and provides tremendous comfort and mobility."


----------



## J.G.

For your consideration:

Ivy/Trad Classic. 42R Brooks Brothers 1818 Navy Blazer. Madison Fit. 4-Season Loro Piana Wool. Made in USA. 3/2 Roll, no darts. Needs a cleaning and a bit of ironing. MSRP $648. Asking $149, or offer.

Measurements (Taken While Garment Lying Flat):

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Bill's Khakis Shorts! Size 37.

*​
Summer's Lease might have all too short a date, but there's still time to enjoy these lovely shorts from Bill's khakis in summery hues!

As always, all prices include shipping in the USA; also as always, all offers are very welcome!

1) Sea foam greenish-blue. Waist: 18 1/4. Excellent condition. $15.



  

2) Paperwhite. These appear perfect, but closer inspection reveals some "patching" on the front--maybe intentional, or maybe an accident with mild bleach in laundry! Very Good condition. Just $15 shipped. Waist: 18 1/4



  

3) Lovely blue. VERY small mark on back, as shown. Very Good condition. Waist: 18. $15.



  

Take all three for $35 shipped!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC VINTAGE LAWYER'S BRIEFCASE



Made in the USA from Buff Cowhide*​
A very good friend of mine is one of the top Constitutional attorneys in the United States, with a US Supreme Court win under his belt. He uses a case just like this, both for trial appearances and when he's travelling for one or two days.

I asked him why he doesn't use a (frankly) better case, such as a Swaine, Adeney, Brigg. His response was simple: Vintage cases like this one are just far cooler, and when you're arguing a case in, say, Texas, you don't want the judge to see you as "the DC attorney with the $1,000 English attache case". You want her to see you as "the public interest lawyer with the good ol' American cowhide briefcase just like Daddy used to have".

So, if you'd like to look like a real Constitutional attorney, or a college professor (in a real subject, like Philosophy, or History), or just someone who appreciates good ol' fashioned American briefcases, this is for you!

Made from Genuine Deep Buff Cowhide (It says so right on the label!) this likely dates from the 1960s. It has contrasting top stitching, a brass lock, three interior compartments, and brass protectors on the base. It hasn't been babied, and so it has the usual scuffs and patina and minor surface wrinkles of a properly used vintage briefcase. It's in Very Good condition, and a bargain at

just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Length: 18
Height: 14
Width at base: 6


----------



## TweedyDon

*FANTASTIC Classic Leather Satchel/Briefcase!*

**

*Made in the USA.*​*Weighing in at just under 6lbs*, this is a seriously heavy and sturdy piece of equipment. Constructed as a classic flap-over briefcase secured by a (fully functional) brass combination lockthis has both a leather carrying handle and a loeather shoulder-strap which can be removed. This features two main compartments and a slightly lower front compartment, all under the main flap. The back compartment has a full-length zip pocket on the back, while the front compartment features three interior pockets.

Made in the USA by Jack Georges, this is a very serious satchel indeed! It has the usual patina from wear, with the usual surface scuffing and some wear through to the frame on the lower edges. This is unlikely to affect this piece's performance for at least another decade or so, although you might like to have your local cobbler patch it so you won't need to worry about it for the next thirty years.

In Very Good condition, this is a bargain at just $49, or offer, shipped in the USA--and bear in mind that this is almost 6lbs, of American leather, so shipping won't be cheap!

Aftermarket matching black leather luggage tag from Land's End is included.

Length: 17
Height: 13 1/2
Width at base: 6


----------



## TweedyDon

*
Vintage Street Signs from Trenton & Elizabeth, NJ



c. 1920s Trolley Car Stop, and c. 1970s "Princeton Road"*.​
1) AUTHENTIC c. 1920s Trolley Car Stop sign. Seriously heavy, this made from metal overlaid with hard-wearing enamel--a combination that is handsome and easily legible possibly over a century after it was made.

Trenton's trolley car service started in 1901 and ended in 1970, and so this sign likely dates from the 1920s, or possibly even earlier. It has all of the usual wear and patina you'd expect, and features its original thickly-twisted wire suspenders as the top. In Very Good condition, this measures 19" long by 10" wide, with a 1 1/2" bracket on the side for affixing to a post.

Asking just $125, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





  

2) c. 1970s "Princeton Road" street sign. Likely from Elizabeth, NJ (home of Schott) this is a classic metal street sign. Perfect for a Princeton grad--or aspiring Princeton grad--or just someone who likes classic street signs (or wants a connection to Schott!) this has all the usual patina you'd expect from an issued sign. Measures 30" long by 6" high.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Former NYPD Patrolman's Vintage Billy Clubs/ Nightsticks/Blackjack/Sap

Billyclubs claimed, Blackjack available!

*​
These were all used on street patrol in New York City during the 1960s through the 1980s... and so they have the usual patina associated with operational equipment!

These are wonderful items of NYC history; all were used on patrol in Brooklyn and Queens.

1) Oak billy club. (Light wood.) Likely dating from the late 1950s to early 1960s; this was not new when it was issued. Comes complete with original leather strap. 16" long. Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



 

2) Mahogany (?) billy club. (dark wood.) Dating from the 1950s (it was inherited from another officer who held the Queens beat before the owner prior to me), and heavy and sturdy, this comes complete with its original leather strap that is affixed to a metal holder sunk deep into the end of the club. A very serious--and now very beautiful--piece of kit. c. 14 1/2" including the metal holder. Just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



  

3) Vintage leather sap/blackjack. "Towson Quality" leather saps were the industry standard in the 1960s... Thick, sturdy cowhide with a heavy metal "plug" at the business end. This is in Very Good condition and comes complete with original leather handle--still perfectly functional. This was not an NYPD issue weapon, but instead was privately purchased and kept ready to hand in a trouser pocket. Used on patrol in Queens in the 1960s and 1970s. c. 8 1/8" long, and in Very Good condition. Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



 

*Please note: These items are only available for shipment within the US, and are sold as historical artifacts only.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic silk cravats!*​


Both are in excellent condition; prices include US shipping, and offers are very welcome!

1) Made in Italy silk paisley. CLAIMED!





2) Silk neats; likely made in the USA. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Incotex Trousers!

CLAIMED!

*​
A Venetian company with a history of making military uniforms for the Italian Army, Incotex specializes in extremely beautiful trousers, with an eye to detail.

These are a lovely example of their work! Cut almost entirely from cotton with some additional stretch, they have all of the proper Incotex details--the blue loop belt holder that distinguishes Incotex trousers from others, the V-cut on the belt line for comfort, and the lovely lining with a stitched inner border that facilitates freedom of movement.

Excellent condition, and made in Italy, these originally retailed for around $450.. So how about $35, boxed and shipped in teh USA?

Waist: 18 1/4 (+1)
Inseam: 30 1/4 (+ 1 3/4" cuff)


----------



## TweedyDon

*IVY SHORTS! Sizes 41, 42 and 44 waist.*​
Six pairs of Bill's Khakis (all dating from before the takeover!) with Brooks Brothers and seersucker to round them out!

For the well-fed Ivy chap! All shorts are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

*All shorts are $15 shipped! Offers are very welcome--especially on two or more pairs!*

*Take all six pairs of Bill's for $65!*

1) Brooks Brothers British khaki. Small red dot on front, as shown, likely removable. Very Good condition. Size 42. Waist: 21".



  

2) Bill's Khakis Reds. M2PS. Waist: 22 1/2"



  

3) Bill's Khakis Dark Khaki. M2PS. Waist: 21"



   

4) Bill's Khakis; linen with a hint of lemon. M2PS. Some minor discoloration by the belt loops and on the fly; won't be noticed when worn and likely sun fading. Small smudge on hem; likely removable. Very Good condition. Waist: 22"


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Falconnable shorts in dark navy. Excellent condition. These have side adjusters as well as belt loops! Waist: 21"







6) Bill's Khakis Paperwhite. M2PS. Some minor discoloration by the belt loops and on the fly; won't be noticed when worn and likely sun fading. Very Good condition. Waist: 22"



   

7) Bill's Khakis in Flax color. M2PS. Waist: 22".



  

8) Guy seersucker shorts. Poly-cotton blend, but feels like real seersucker. Excellent condition. Waist: 20 1/2"


----------



## TweedyDon

*Boy's Size 14 Classic Nantucket Reds Shorts from Murray's Toggery Shop.*

*For your small Ivy Chap!*​
These are the real deal--guaranteed to fade, from Murray's Toggery Shop in Nantucket, with Murray's signature buttons throughout. These are in excellent condition--and while it's unlikely that your son will have these long enough to see them fade, his younger brothers or cousins will... after all, passing down clothing like a beloved pair of Reds is about as Ivy as it gets! 

Asking just $18, shipped in the USA.

Boy's Size 14. Waist: 13 1/2.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PERFECT for late summer and early Fall!



Karl Lagerfeld silk tweed jacket, with THREE patch pockets!*​Karl Lagerfeld is one of the best-known living fashion designers, and although his shock of white hair, high-collared shirts, and black suits aren't Ivy at all, his work isn't always removed from Ivy Style..... He currently has a contract with the very traditional Scottish knitwear firm Ballantyne to design sweaters.

This jacket is another example of his work in the more traditional and classic mode. Cut from pure silk tweed in a lovely miniature herringbone, this has an Anglo-inspired three button from like a hacking jacket, and three patch pockets, with the breast pocket being set at the correct Ivy slant. True to its English inspiration the jacket is darted and has twin hook vents and four button cuffs with faux buttonholes. It is quarter-lined in Lagerfeld's signature lining and fully canvassed. It has British military shoulders.

It is is absolutely excellent condition.

This jacket was originally sold by Der Herrensaustatter in Hamburg, Germany, an extremely exclusive and expensive classic menswear store. According to their website, they cater to:

"first and foremost men of the upper and higher classes, who attach importance to emphasize their position and their individual personality by appropriate clothing and are ready to accept high prices for it."

Luckily, you don't have to "accept" a high price for this jacket, as it's just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Tagged 41. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ivy Madras Jacket

CLAIMED!



For the Smaller Trad!

c. 36, 37S*​
This is lovely! Cut from authentic Indian Madras in a pattern and colourway that's reminiscent of Blackwatch tartan this lovely smaller jacket was originally sold by Van Driver, of Greenwich, Conn.. This store was founded by Harry Driver after serving in the Navy during WWII, and was one of the few places in the United States to carry Turnbull & Asser shirts.

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket this has subtle darts and four button cuffs. It is quarter-lined and very unstructured with lovely natural shoulders. It has a single center vent.

It was Made in the USA, and likely dates from the late 1980s.

It could do with a press as it's rather rumpled, and it seems to have some minor sun-fading on the shoulders--although this might just be a feature of the Madras! As such, it is in Very Good condition, and just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 22 (+1)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 27 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Made in Italy Nick Hilton Summer/Fall Jacket.*

​
Cut from a cloth that's a lovely blend of silk, wool, and linen, this beautiful Glen Plaid jacket has a wonderful colourway: A base of taupe overlaid with loden green and slate blue, with overchecking in bark brown and autumnal russet.

Perfect as a transitional jacket from Summer to Fall!

Made in Italy for Nick Hilton of Princeton--the successor to Norman Hilton, who was largely responsible for the Ivy League look--this is cut as an Anglo-inspired three button front jacket with subtle darts. Fully lined and half-canvassed this has a single center vent and four button cuffs.

It is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 41R, this measures:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Burberry's Silk/Wool Jacket



c. 42/44L*​
Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cut from cloth that's a blend of silk and wool, and it dates from the time before Burberry became a fashion-forward brand--which means that it enjoys both excellent construction and a very traditional appearance.

A contemporary two button jacket, this is half-canvassed and fully lined, with a single center vent. It has four button cuffs and was Union Made in the USA. Apart from a tiny mark on the label (shown) which could be readily removed it is in excellent condition, and given its conservative patterning and colourway would made an exceptionally versatile jacket.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32 1/2


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got many items to post in the coming weeks but let me mention this, and I'll get pictures up soon.

I have two pair of Brooks Brothers Country Club trousers. 100% Wool, USA Made, flat front with no cuff. 33x30. Charcoal and grey. 

Asking $50 for the pair shipped. 

Pics and descriptions:


Grey pair

Waist - 15.5" with 3-4" to let out
Inseam - 27.5" with 3"
Leg opening - 9"

Charcoal:

Waist - 16"
Inseam - 28" with 2.75"
Leg opening - 9"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.G.

BB 1818 sack blazer SOLD. Still available: Hertling cords and Hansen's Khakis vtg. twills, both in EUC, both made in USA.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Fall is just around the corner.

*BROOKS BROTHERS HARRIS TWEED
Made in Italy
Herringbone pattern with windowpane overlay and handsome colors
Tagged 42R, please see measurements*

The colors in this tweed are instantly striking. From a short distance, the jacketappears to be a straightforward herringbone. Step closer and a thistle and gorse windowpane pattern emerges. Examine the cloth closely, and a whole world of colors opens up, thick as a Scottish meadow. (Click on the photos for close-up shots. But note my camera does not do this cloth justice!)

Simply put, this cloth represents the best contemporary Harris Tweed weaving you'll find.

Two-button front with leather football buttons, fully-lined with three interior pockets. Single vent, subtle darts. The shoulders are contemporary but without linebacker padding. Four buttons on one sleeve and two on the other. I can't account for this but you could always move one to the other side to balance it off, or remove two from the left sleeve to create very Trad two-button cuffs (and have two left as spares).

No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

Tagged 42R, but please see actual measurements below for best fit.

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22" (+3" for lengthening)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $55 CONUS*


----------



## LIer

WillBarrett said:


> I've got many items to post in the coming weeks but let me mention this, and I'll get pictures up soon.
> 
> I have two pair of Brooks Brothers Country Club trousers. 100% Wool, USA Made, flat front with no cuff. 33x30. Charcoal and grey.
> 
> Asking $50 for the pair shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will, I PM'ed you about the BB Country Club trousers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Clone... Waxed cotton coat by Stafford Prep!

CLAIMED!

*​
"Stafford Prep" received a lot of positive reviews when it was introduced, with Christian Chensvold at IvyStyle.com noting that it was decently made, well-cut, and ideal for a "frugal trad" or someone on a budget. (A refreshing take, since many of the larger menswear blog tend not to endorse less expensive items.) This coat is a good example of why Stafford Prep deserved this endorsement.

Clearly intended to be a more financially accessible version of a Barbour, this jacket is fully lined in a striking 100% cotton red tartan lining that beautifully complements the dark navy blue of the wax cotton shell. Cut as a cross between a Border and a Bedale, this jacket has two deep front bellows pockets and twin riding vents; these are secured down by snaps and are gusseted so that the vent does not flap around when the snaps are undone. This has a storm flap that can be snapped shut to cover the lovely fluid zipper for a little bit of extra warmth and a sleeker silhouette. It has a cord collar in complementary navy, and an interior pocket that has waxed cotton reinforcement at the edges to prevent sag. The cuffs can be adjusted with velcro-fastened straps.

This jacket is in Excellent condition, and was very well Made in India. Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged L. Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*DRESS SHIRTS!

Group 1.

*​
1) Mercer & Sons. 16.5-34. Made in USA. "Baggier is better". One of THE Ivy shirtmakers, these appear infrequently on the secondary market. Very Good/Excellent condition; some minor yellowing in collar area, as shown, and a very small mark on one side. $25.



  

2) BB OCBD. 17 - 34. Classic blue and white stripe. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. $20.



 

3) BB OCBD. 17.5-34. Madison model. Made in the USA. Pindot mark on collar near top, small mark on one side, otherwise excellent. Asking $22.



 

4) J. Press. 17 - 34. Blue and white stripe. Small stain on front, small holes on tail, smudge on sleeve, hence Weekend condition only. Just $12, or FREE with two other purchased shirts!


----------



## TweedyDon

5) J. Press. 17 - 34. Green and cream stripe. Excellent. $25.



 

6) J. Press, 16.5-33. Blue. Marks on front, so Weekend use only. $12, or FREE with two other purchased shirts!



 

7) J. Press. 16.5-33. Blue and white stripe. Excellent. $25.



 

8) BB OCBD. 17 - 34. Madison model. Made in the USA. Small mark on front, so Very Good condition. Asking $18.



 

9) BB Madison OCBD. 17 - 34. Made in the USA. Excellent. Asking $25.





10) J. Press. 16. BD. Short sleeve. Excellent, apart from a small mark on the collar. $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

*COMING SATURDAY!*
*
Shirts in sizes 14.5 to 17.5... from Brooks Brothers, T. M. Lewin, Ralph Lauren, New & Lingwood, Gitman, and more!

*​


----------



## WillBarrett

The BB wool trousers mentioned above have been updated with pictures and measurements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO THE THRIFT EXCHANGE!*

*Born August 21st, 2006.*

*Thank you, Joe Tradly, for this wonderful thread!*​


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE CONCERT T-SHIRTS!*

**

*From THE GRATEFUL DEAD & THE OTHER ONES!*

*Dating from 1994, 1995--just prior to Jerry Garcia's death--and 1998.*​
While I mainly focus on classic and contemporary menswear, such as tweeds, 3/2 sacks, and offerings from the more traditional (and often long-gone!) American and British clothiers, every wardrobe should have some great vintage T-shirts.... And what could be more American than some vintage Dead concert shirts?









While Don Henley's right that you can never go back to the summers of your youth no matter how many Deadhead stickers you put on your Cadillac you can certainly dress as you did.... and with the Japanese love for all things vintage Americana spilling back to their home country you won't look at all out of place!

I'm thus very pleased to have three ORIGINAL 1990s T-shirts, from The Grateful Dead and The Other Ones--the band formed in 1998 by former Dead members Bob Weir, Phil Lesh, and Mickey Hart, along with part-time Grateful Dead collaborator Bruce Hornsby.

NB: All prices include shipping and insurance in the USA.

1) ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1994 GRATEFUL DEAD "Follow The Golden Road" Wizard of Oz CONCERT T-SHIRT.

FANTASTIC and extremely rare, this is an original 1994 Concert T-shirt from The Grateful Dead's "Follow The Golden Road" Tour. Issued just a few months before the death of Jerry Garcia, this is in exceptionally good condition, making it extremely desirable and collectible; indeed, this shirt would be suitable for framing.

The artwork is wonderful, the colors are still firm and bright; the only thing that shows this shirt's age are a few very small holes under one arm. (Like good leather jackets, some patina is desirable with vintage T's!) Made in the USA by Liquid Blue, this is a size L.

Chest: 21; length: 27 1/2.

Asking $95, or offer--a bargain, since originals are increasingly rare and this is under half the price currently being charged by specialty stores.


----------



## TweedyDon

*2) ORIGINAL 1995 GRATEFUL DEAD tie-die T-shirt.*

Made by Anvil the year that Jerry Garcia died--which likely dates it to the Spring of 1995--this is a classic Dead shirt, featuring the parading bears. This is in excellent condition; the only flaw is some wear to the original interior label. Made by Anvil. Chest: 22 1/4; length: 25.

Asking just $49, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) RARE! ORIGINAL RELEASE Tie-Dye Shirt for "The Other Ones". ISSUED THE YEAR OF THEIR FOUNDING.*

"The Other Ones" were the spin-off band from The Grateful Dead. Formed in 1998 by former Grateful Dead members Bob Weir, Phil Lesh, and Mickey Hart, along with part-time Grateful Dead collaborator Bruce Hornsby, the band later changed its name to The Dead and broke up in 2002.

This T-shirt dates from 1998, the year that they were founded. It is in excellent condition, apart from a tiny hole near the hem, as shown, and a wonderful piece of Americana. Made by Liquid Blue, this is tagged XL. Chest: 23 1/2; Length: 25 3/4.

Asking just $35, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Dress Shirts! Sizes 14.5 - 17.5*

*All shirts are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

​
1) Brooks Brothers. 14.5 - 32/33. Straight collar. Blue stripes on white. $18.



 

2) Pre-1989 VINTAGE Brooks Brothers. UNLINED COLLAR. 15-R. Made in the USA. Green stripes on white. This is THE classic Brooks Brothers button-down shirt, which was discontinued in 1989. The lack of lining in the collar gives it a very soft appearance when buttoned down, and is widely considered the epitome of an Ivy collar. These are now very hard to find, for obvious reasons! This has some minor yellowing in the interior of the collar, and so is in very Good/Excellent condition. $20.



 

3) T. M. Lewin "John Francomb" shirt. 17.5 - 34.5 T. M. Lewin of Jermyn Street was founded in 1898; the John Francomb shirt is named after the former owner of the Asquith Brown shirt company that was acquired by Lewin in 1983.This is a beautiful, distinctive and very English shirt with a bold floral pattern, and lovely thick pink buttons! $22.



 

4) Ralph Lauren button down in BSA Bantam motorbike mint green. 16 - 32/33. Classic fit. Very Good condition; some minor yellowing in the collar. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Nick Hilton of Princeton. 16- 35. Blue miniature birdseye. The start of a nicely WASPy fray to the collar tips, so very Good condition. $16.



   

6) Gitman for Thom. David. 16 - 34. Made in the USA. Lovely pale lilac. $18.



   

7) Ralph Lauren OCBD in pale peach. 16 - 34/35. A tiny fray on the collar, as shown, Very Good condition. $18.



  

8) Claimed

9) Brooks Brothers OCBD in classic white. 16.5 - 35. $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

10) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 16.5 - 34. Blue. Made in the USA. $20.





11) Vintage Brooks Brothers OCBD. 16.5 - 34. Made in the USA. Blue stripes on a yellow base. $20.





12) Claimed

13) Brooks Brothers BD. 16.5 - 34. Reddish-brown and white striping. Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.



 

14) Brooks Brothers straight collar. 16.5 - 35. Small smudge on top of collar, as shown. Good/Very Good condition. $14.



 

15) Claimed

16) Brooks Brothers "Classic". 17 - 35. Rounded contrast collar, reminiscent of 1930s styling; likely influenced by The Great Gatsby film. Very minor surface smudge on collar; this will come out easily with the first laundering. $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

17) New and Lingwood of Jermyn Street, London. 17. Straight collar. Gingham check. $24.



 

18) Brooks Brothers OCBD. 17.5 - 35. Cream. Very Good/Excellent condition; minor yellowing in interior of collar. $18.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP AND PRICE DROP

*BROOKS BROTHERS HARRIS TWEED
Made in Italy
Herringbone pattern with windowpane overlay and handsome colors
Tagged 42R, please see measurements*

The colors in this tweed are instantly striking. From a short distance, the jacketappears to be a straightforward herringbone. Step closer and a thistle and gorse windowpane pattern emerges. Examine the cloth closely, and a whole world of colors opens up, thick as a Scottish meadow. (Click on the photos for close-up shots. But note my camera does not do this cloth justice!)

Simply put, this cloth represents the best contemporary Harris Tweed weaving you'll find.

Two-button front with leather football buttons, fully-lined with three interior pockets. Single vent, subtle darts. The shoulders are contemporary but without linebacker padding. Four buttons on one sleeve and two on the other. I can't account for this but you could always move one to the other side to balance it off, or remove two from the left sleeve to create very Trad two-button cuffs (and have two left as spares).

No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

Tagged 42R, but please see actual measurements below for best fit.

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22" (+3" for lengthening)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $49 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sailcloth Tub!*

**

**

*Handmade in Norway from Sailcloth and Rigging.*​
This is terrific! Hand-made by the Norwegian-American sailmakers Doyle Sails of Lyngor, Norway, from sailcloth and rigging rope with hearty brass grommets.

But this is no tourist item. Lyngor is an Norwegian island that can only be reached by sea, and is known for its world-class sailmaking lofts. This tub was designed for use on a yacht--from a coast hugger to an ocean-going Tall Ship--to hold anything from fishing gear to dry socks... and it was designed to last decades. It was originally purchased by William S. Clarke, Esq., of Princeton, when he visited Lyngor to order sails for his yachet the "Hot Pepper".

However, you don't have to own a yacht to find a use for this--it would serve just as well on your desk of with the rope looped over a door-handle.... which is how Mr. Clarke's wife,. Wendy, used it! Since it has only seen indoor use this is in excellent condition, with only minor dust on the interior.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Height: 11 1/4"
Diameter: 8 1/4".


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL!



STUNNING Pure Cashmere 3/2 sack jacket from Chipp!

Size: c. 40L*​
Yesterday I wrote a short informal history of Chipp on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed* (please "like" this for previews of what will appear for sale here!  ) noting that Chipp were THE Ivy Style tailors of the Golden Era, not only dressing luminaries such as JFK and Wilt Chamberlain, but inventing many of the clothing items that are now regarded as Ivy staples.

I'm thus delighted to offer this absolutely gorgeous Chipp 3/2 sack jacket is incredibly luxurious cashmere!

Chipp's products are invariably absolutely first rate, and this beautiful cashmere 3/2 sack is no exception. Cut from pure cashmere--and not the thin mall stuff that's so common nowadays, but the wonderfully rich and soft cashmere that earned this cloth its reputation--in a lovely tan and cream chevron weave, this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has lapped seams across the shoulders and down the center back. It features two button cuffs and a single center vent. It was, of course, Made in New York.

It does have one small issue; the jetted pockets have started to sag slightly on the leading edge, as can be seen in the pictures. This could be rectified either by pressing, or, perhaps, by pressing and then basting shut to retain their shape. This is a common problem with jetted pockets, especially in fabrics such as cashmere, and has a ready fix because of this this jacket is in Very Good/ Excellent condition, and hence is a steal at just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Since this originally retailed for around $2,000 (in 1980s dollars, too!) this is an absolute BARGAIN for a true piece of Ivy Style history!

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

**

*Size: C. 42, 44R*

*Made for Roots!*​
This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey.

This beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL and RARE!*

*Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket. Made in England for Archie Brown Ltd., of Bermuda.*

*c. 38.*
​ 
**​Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

(Please note: The colour of this jacket is much richer than my pictures can capture; it's a lovely traditional English mustard!)

This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, as well as two small water marks in the lining, and so this is in Very Good condition.... A very conservative rating given that this is likely from the late 1960s!

This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned (and long gone) retailer at a very good price indeed! Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage "Brooksgate" Tweed Jacket*

**

*c. 40, 42L*​
This is a truly lovely tweed! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line. This line was aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature offerings, such as "Makers" and "346"--hence the name, "Brooksgate". Not surprisingly, considerable care was taken to ensure that there was no skimping on cut on construction on this line, and that fabrics that would elicit admiration from young women were deliberately used... After all, if you're using this line to snare the naxt generation of customers, you'd better make sure that they have very positive views of your clothing!

This jacket would be sure to tick all of these boxes. It's a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue--my pictures really don't do the beauty of this jacket justice at all!

Perfect for the cooler days of early Fall this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44XL (vintage sizing), this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2

*

 *


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ



Size c. 38S*​
This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town. The cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger at the intersection of W. Delware and Main, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Vintage Autumn-Winter Plaid Jacket.



Designed by Hardy Amies of Savile Row, London.*​
Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a contemporary two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union Made in the USA.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Barleycorn-esque tweed with vertical striping!*
​


*Size c.38, 40R.*​
At first, I thought that this was clearly a Harris tweed--the colourway, patterning, heft and slight hariness as indicated Harris! But, it's not marked as such, as so it seems that it's not--although the quality of the cloth certainly rivals (and even exceeds) that of most Harris being produced today.

Despite not being Harris this tweed is wonderful! It's a lovely complex weave that's similar to barleycorn, although considerably more heathery. It features very subtle vertical striping in chestnut and sky blue, which are also heathered into the base tones of the jacket. There is also flecking of light pale lichen green.

The jacket itself is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs. All of the buttons are leather-covered and metal shanked. The jacket appears to be half-canvassed, and is half-lined; it has a single centre vent. It's in excellent condition, except for a tiny weave fault in the crease where the sleeve joins the shoulder. This is very close to the seam, and so cannot be seen when worn; indeed,it can only really be seen when the sleeve is placed vertically above the jacket--a stance you'll never be in unless you're an acrobat and intend to wear this jacket while performing. (I found it when measuring, which is when the sleeves are moved upwards in this unnatural way.) You'll likely have never found this flaw, but it is there, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition--and a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

This is a bargain for a jacket like this!

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

**

*Size c.40, 42 R/L*​
Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Norman Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Made in Ireland Donegal Tweed Jacket



Size c. 44, 46R*​This is wonderful! Cut from genuine Donegal tweed in a classic dark brown herringbone flecked throughout with scarlet, moss green, and sky blue, the tweed of this beautiful jacket is like evening clouds over a peat bog at dusk on a November late afternoon, with the peat fire and Irish tea waiting in the cottage.

Cut as a classic Irish three button hacking jacket with subtle darting, this has twin vents and three button cuffs. It is half canvassed and fully lined, and features complementary metal-shanked buttons is burnished chestnut. It was, of course, Made in Ireland, and apart from the start of some minor sag to the interior pockets is in excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 31 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton



Size c. 44L*​
Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Fall! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin--a clothier so steeped in the Ivy tradition that it even produced a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"!--this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket and a small water mark in the lining, as shown--neither of which could be seen when this is worn!

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33





   

*S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*

**

*Size c. 42, 44.*​
A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!*

*Genuine Hacking Jacket in Seriously Heavy Tweed from Kauffman's Saddlery, New York City.*

*NB: More information on Kauffman's Saddlery can be found on my Facebook Page, WaterhollowTweed, here:*

*https://www.facebook.com/waterhollowtweed/posts/2111175872534686?__xts__[0]=68.ARDia6OgGmt62xgwnSYcg0ulGmXJtsDn_ip4g_utrLPMlAxbApwQmVBQv2ZPb9dB0eOEwBLj1Ynr1DLmI7WrzaOqeu3dvv4D7Dy46u0K05An7k5yIkL7TtyU5I6LXG6ZQBtIke0&__tn__=-R*

**

*Size: c. 44L, 42L*​I have outlined some of the history of Kauffman's in a post below, and this jacket shows just why Kauffman's was so beloved of the old-money "horsey set". One of the last items to pass through Kauffman's doors on Park Avenue (it was made in October 1994, just before Kauffman's closed) this is a *genuine* hacking jacket--that is, it is a jacket that is intended to be worn as outerwear, while riding, and the quality of its construction and weight of the cloth are both true testaments to this. Weighing in at just over 3lbs, this beautiful jacket is cut from a wonderful barleycorn tweed in a rich autumnal brown.

It is, of course, cut as a classic Hacking Jacket; it has a high three button front, two front flapped hacking pockets, a single flapped hacking ticket pocket, and a single center vent. It also has--of course--a fully functional throat latch. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA--and (apart from a slipped stitch on the back of the collar, which was likely there since new) is in mint condition--a rarity for a true hacking jacket!

Not only is this a genuine Hacking Jacket, designed to be worn in the field, but this is a relic of old New York. As such, this jacket will not only give you decades of service, but is a wearable piece of American history. It's thus a bargain at just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 44L; closer to a 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+ 2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY Huntington 3/2 Tweed Sack. PATCH POCKETS!*

**

*Size: 40, 42R*​
This is lovely! A classic 3/2 slate blue-grey herringbone tweed sack with a very high lapel roll this lovely jacket has the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets, here with lapped seams. It is half-canvassed half-lined and has a single center vent. It has the classic two-button cuff, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 42R, this measures:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 7/8


----------



## New Old Stock

*[SOLD]*

For Sale:

Draper of Glastonbury 'Michael' Slippers

New With Box
Size 9 UK (~9.5 US)
Brown w/ tartan lining (to my eyes a grey-ish brown)
Made in UK

Asking $75 Shipped CONUS
































*[SOLD]*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC AMERICANA!*

*c. 1960's Vintage "Letterman" Collegiate Jacket*​



*P**roduced for a Pa. Fire Company!

Size: Vintage 44 (possibly modern 42, 40)*​
The Collegiate jacket has become such a classic item of American clothing that it's now often used in movies and television shows--esp. those set in the 1960s--to signal that the character wearing it is an "All American" kid. It is also one of the most sought-after items among the Ivy-loving Japanese, with original examples (such as this) in very small sizes (alas, unlike this!) commanding premium prices.

It's not difficult to see why this jacket became so popular. Fitting similarly to a Harrington Collegiate jackets are extremely comfortable and easy to wear. With their knit hems and cuffs they fit neatly and cleanly while maintaining warmth, and leather sleeves in (typically) contrasting colors make them considerably more dashing than their Harrington cousins. And, of course, their association with Varsity sports teams only added to their American appeal.

Original examples from the 1960s are becoming increasing hard to find, and, irrespective of size or their original stated affiliation, are starting to command premium prices on eBay.

I'm accordingly very pleased to offer this lovely example--all the more so because, unlike many Collegiate jackets, this one doesn't proclaim that its wearer was a member of a particular sports team, an attribute that in many cases makes all but collectors shy from wearing originals.

Featuring a classic color combination of blue and cream, this lovely jacket has a dark navy body and sleeves with contrasting cream leather shoulders and pocket trims. (This material is leather, but leather that has been especially treated to withstand dry-cleaning--at least according to the tag on the interior!) The knit cuffs and hem feature the same cream as the leather shoulders and trim, and a lighter blue to complement and offset the primary color of the jacket. The jacket features a lovely quilted lining for warmth, and a beautifully fluid YKK zipper at the front.

This jacket features a full complement of original labels; it was made by the "Maple" company.

This jacket was originally owned by "Jim" of the Newtown Fire Assoc., Station 45--as proudly proclaimed by its embroidery! This renders this jacket much easier to wear than a sports team jacket; no-one will assume that you're trying to pass yourself off as a volunteer firefighter from c.1965, but will realize that you're wearing a classic piece of Americana.

This jacket is clearly an original vintage jacket; as such, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It could benefit from a cleaning, as it has some minor surface lint from the last 50 years of closet storage. The only real blemish is some minor age discoloration to one of the leather shoulders, as shown. This is a lovely, wearable item of classic Americana!

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged 44 (vintage), this measures:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (35 1/4", measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length (bottom of collar at back): 24


----------



## Steve Smith

*NWT Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Donegal Tweed 3 Roll 2 Sack Suit MSRP $998*

*40S*

New With Tags Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Donegal Tweed Wool Suit. Three Roll Two, Single vent, Sack. Made in Italy. Trousers are flat front and unhemmed. All sleeves are unfinished, so they can be shortened or lengthened as needed. Sleeve buttons in bag. Retail $998. A three roll two is a three button suit which wears as a two button suit because the top button and button hole are both rolled under the lapel by design. Sack means that the front of the jacket is undarted. A 3 roll 2 sack with flat front trousers satisfies the main style cues of the American Trad / Ivy look from the 1960s. *$295 shipped to US address.*

Use measurements to predict fit. Google the terms "how to measure suit Andy" for a good tutorial. Compare measurements of these suits with a properly fitting suit from your closet. Madison is a full fit Brooks Brothers cut, but the Italian made suits are usually a bit slimmer than the American manufactured ones. Compare measurements.

Measures as follows:

40S P2P 21.25, Shoulder 18 1/8, Sleeve 24, Length 29.5. Trouser waist 34, inseam 37 unfinished.

Photos are of a different sized suit. 40S is all I have left.


----------



## Steve Smith

Brand New Unopened *Box of 100* Brooks Brothers Wooden Suit or Shirt Hangers. Or you can buy 40. Brooks Brothers in cursive on the front of each hanger. Printing on box indicates birch but I am unsure as to whether these are birch wood or birch finish. I have used these myself and they are quite durable. Hangers which I have used in my business for years still look perfect. 17 inches wide. One half inch thick. Curved. Dowel rod locks into place on wire holder to hold trousers firmly in place. Dress up your closet!
If 100 is too many for you then give the excess as Christmas or birthday gifts. Most men don't own hangers as nice as these.
*$199 for 100 hangers. $130 for 40 hangers.* Price includes US shipping, and my shipping fees are brutal on these. I pay the Paypal fees.


----------



## Steve Smith

Labels are sport shirt sizing but I am giving you neck-sleeve and P2P.

These are of recent manufacture, unlined collar, and flawless. You can put stain treatment on the marked label before the first wash and immediately get most of the mark removed.

I think this shirt is Supima cotton, but I can't be 100% certain because it is not labeled so. High quality. Very similar in construction to the new $140 retail OCBDs.

Shipped to US address. $38.

S 15-33 P2P 22.5
M 16-34 23.75
L 17-35 25.5
XL 18-36 28

Last two pics show one of these beside a current $140 retail OCBD for comparison.

*FAQ: If these are so good then why are you selling them so cheap?*
A: I have many of them. When supply dips lower they will be more expensive.


----------



## TweedyDon

*New, Unused, in Original Box!

Laguiole Cheese Board and Knife Set

CLAIMED!

*​
With the holiday season rapidly approaching, don't you need a proper cheese-serving set to serve Stilton to your guests?









Laguiole is a small village in the Massif central region of France, and, along with the nearby city of Thiers, was the original home of the traditional Laguiole knife--a sinuously-shaped classic pocket-knife that is now traditionally decorated with a cast bee. This is often claimed to be the result of Napolean granting the knifemakers of Laguiole the use of his Imperial bee emblem to honor their bravery, but this is nonsense: The bee wasn't used on these knives under after WWII!

Like Donegal tweed, Laguiole knives and other utensils refer to a particular type of knife--sinuous, with a wood handle, brass rivets, and (now) a bee emblem--although (like Donegal tweed) the best are from the area that they are named after.

This is a lovely Laguiole cheese board and knife set. The hexagonal board is made from eco-friendly rubberwood, and the accompanying knives consist of a cheese cleaver, a hard cheese knife, and a cheese plane--all in classic Laguiole style.

This set is new--I didn't even remove the knives from their packaging to photograph them! (This is why there's no good picture of the bees at the base of their blades.) It is thus in mint condition (apart from a couple of minor marks on the box!) and a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage 1960s suede collegiate jacket 
by Ralph Edwards Sportswear
*


*
Original TALON zipper!*​
Ralph Edwards Sportswear held a contract for producing military G-1 for the United States Navy jackets from 1961 - 1964. One of these jackets was recently sold by Good Wear Leathers, who described Ralph Edwards as being a "well-known contractor" for leather jackets, a testimony which speaks well to the quality of their products.

This suede jacket also speaks well to the quality of Ralph Edwards products! Likely dating from the mid-1960s judging by the cut, label, and collar size, this is a lovely and utterly wearable piece of Americana. An elegant and minimalist suede jacket the vertical seams on the front produce the openings to the two deep handwarmer pockets that are lined in warm cotton drill. The jacket is zippered at the front with a Talon zipper; this still moves beautifully fluidly. The jacket can be tightened at the waist by the use of the buttoned waist adjusters; unlike many jackets this has both of its original buttons intact. This jacket also features a protective leather strip on the inside of the collar, the area where most suede jackets start to face or fray first. This has ensured that the collar of this jacket exhibits no wear to the suede at all.

The suede of this jacket is still beautifully supple, and, although it is slightly rumpled from storage, there are no major scuffs or marks to the suede at all, apart from the small blemish by the left-hand waist adjuster at the back, as shown. This jacket is thus in Very Good condition.

Although it is not labeled as such, it was also Made in the USA!

This is just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 20
Length: 24 7/8


----------



## Reptilicus

All belts $15 each. Minimal to no wearings.
Bills Khakis D-Ring Belts size Medium
Red,Pink,Lime,Orange. Buy the lot for $50

























PRL Socks in GTH Colors
14 pair for $25 Various colors all have either very minimal or no wearings, fits shoe sizes 9-11

















Orvis Sail Cloth Pants, white W34 L31 Missing right bum pocket button, otherwise pristine condition, only a couple of wearings. $25


----------



## New Old Stock

For Sale:

Pantherella for J.Press socks

New With Tags
Size Medium (Suggested to fit 8.5-11 US Sizes)
Charcoal w/ Orange spots, 70% Wool / 30% Nylon.
Listing is for one pair.
Made in England.

$25 Shipped CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*Beautiful Paul Stuart Trenchcoat.

MADE IN ENGLAND.



"The Great British Weathercoat"*​
This is beautiful! Specially commissioned by Paul Stuart from a small local manufacturer of British rainwear located in Knaresborough, Yorskshire, England, this is a wonderful version of the classic trenchcoat.

The front of the coat is secured by just the belt and two front buttons; one large button at the top, and then a small button by the hem which secures the skirt of the coat in place, should you desire this. This gives this coat an exceptionally slim and elegant silhouette when worn, especially since it is beautifully cut. This coat features a highly adjustable throat latch, cuff adjusters, and leather covered buckles for both the belt and the cuff adjusters. It has a single centre vent, plaid lining, and a chain locker loop that is intact. It also has a zip on the interior for the lining, which is missing.

This is an absolutely beautiful coat that's exceptionally elegant, and which cost a small fortune new. It has a small professional repair to one sleeve, as shown, a minor watermark in the back shoulder lining, and a small pull by the belt. It also has some very minor blemishes from wear and a very small spot on the lining. It is thus overall in Very Good condition, and is a steal at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 34 1/2
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 44 3/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Pure Cashmere "Kashmara" topcoat*

**​
Union Made in the USA, this wonderful coat is cut from the Old School version of cashmere--the thick, rich, soft, and luxurious fabric that gave cashmere its name for luxury, not the thin mall cashmere that is so prevalent today! The fabric is seriously heavy; this is a coat to be reckoned with!

The cut and construction of the coat do full justice to the beautiful fabric that it is made from. A standard three button closure with two button cuffs, this coat features pick stitching on the lapels and on the flaps of the pockets. It is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed. It features a single centre hook vent at the rear.

It does have some minor moth nibbles, as shown, but these are not very noticeable when worn. Nevertheless, they are there, and as a result this wonderful vintage cashmere coat is likely best suited to events that are not office-related. It is accordingly in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 41


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Jos. A. Banks Trenchcoat

With zip-in wool lining!





Size 40L

Made in the USA!*​
This is absolutely lovely--and comes from the Old School Jos. A. Banks, back when it was a fitting rival to Brooks Brothers!

This coat is double-breasted with epaulettes, leather buckles on the belt and the wrist adjusters, a single center vent, and deep interior pockets. It also features the traditional rear cape over the shoulders and includes a deep zippered interior security pocket that is set vertically. This coat does not have the standard gun flap, giving it a sleeker appearance. The braided leather locker loop in the shoulders is present and intact.

This coat was Made in the USA, and includes a zip-out wool lining in lovely dark red that has its own sleeves proving extra warmth for your arms; the sleeve lining attaches to the interior hem of the coat sleeves by a button. When the lining is not attached the coat's lovely check lining in the shell can be seen.

Other than a couple of minor blemishes to the shell that will not be seen when worn, and some minor watermarking to the hem of the zip-out wool liner, this coat is in Excellent condition

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--an absolute steal for a vintage trenchcoat of this quality!

Tagged 40L, this measures:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 37 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Length: 49


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL BURBERRY BELTED BALMACAAN RAINCOAT.
*
**
*
Size c. 40 L*​
The Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant garment that offers exceptional weather protection.

This is a more contemporary version of this coat offered by Burberry. With the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan, this features a five button front closure with a concealed placket, attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain, deep slash pockets on the front, and a single center vent at the rear. This coat also features reinforced "football" panels under the arms with grommets for ventilation, and the Burberry name on the underside of the collar, designed so that it can be seen when the collar is worn up. This coat was cut from 65/35 cotton/polymide, and is a lovely mushroom tan.

This Balmacaan also features a belt with a leather-covered metal buckle. Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England--and it features the classic Novacheck lining.

This coat does have minor fraying at the cuffs, is missing a single cuff button (which won't be seen when worn, as it will be hidden by the wrist adjuster which can attach to the other button on that cuff) and has a small marks on the back near the vent and by one of the buttons. This coat is thus in Very Good condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

This measures:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 34 1/4
Shoulder: NA
Length: 48


----------



## J.G.

For your consideration:

2 O'Connell's India Madras SS shirts, Made in USA. XL. EUC. MSRP: $135. Yours for $65 each, or $120 for the pair, shipped.


----------



## Pentheos

J.G. said:


> For your consideration:
> 
> 2 O'Connell's India Madras SS shirts, Made in USA. XL. EUC. MSRP: $135. Yours for $65 each, or $120 for the pair, shipped.


Interested. How about a few measurements?


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS UNWORN Long-Sleeve Lambswool Polo Shirt from Cable Car Clothiers.*

*CLAIMED!*

**

*Made in Scotland!*​
"Much like its namesake, this is the type of store that gives San Francisco an irresistible allure. Step through its doors and you step back in time-way back. Cable Car Clothiers is an anomaly in an age where museums or old photo albums are often the only medium able to connect one with his roots."

--Alan Flusser, *Style and the Man*.

Founded in 1946 Cable Car Clothiers--which was then called Vet's Mercantile, and focused on army surplus clothing--is located on Sutter Street in San Francisco. In 1954, as army surplus began to dry up, it strated to focus on British clothing, catering initially to the now weathier veterans who had acquired a love of classic British tweeds and woolens from being stationed in Blighty's Home Counties during the war. Named, obviously, for the cable car line that ran by it, in 1970 the decision was made to expand its reach through mail order. Beautifully produced, the catalogue reached a circulation of 2 million, and made "CCC" an inconic men's clothier.

The success of the catalogue led to further success--CCC acquired its main San Francisco rival, Robert Kirk Ltd., in 1972.

It's willingness to embrace new means of marketing, its insistence on quality (and, given its extremely high costs for its beautiful clothing, its likely high margins!) has meant that CCC has survived when so many traditional clothiers have failed. Indeed, CCC is not only surviving, but flourishing, keeping true to its original 1950s mission of offering absolutely beautiful traditional high-quality clothing with a classic British or Ivy slant.

This recent long-sleeve knit polo shirt--perfect for wearing under a tweed jacket in the early Fall--is a beautiful example of why CCC has the status that it does. Made in Scotland from thick, luxurious lambswool that's been very tightly woven this shirt is in immaculate, unworn condition. It has saddle shoulders, and the collar is perfectly constructed to have a beautiful liquid roll. It has a *four* button closure at the neck; three regular buttons, as is traditional, and then a very small fourth button on the right-hand side of the collar that secures with a knit loop at the top of the placket. (I've included two pictures below to try to show how this work!) This ensures that the collar always stays in place, and is the sort of detail that only appears on the very best clothing items.

This is a truly beautiful item--although I have doubts that its beauty justified its original price tag of around $400!

But while around $400 would be rather silly, $39, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA is more than reasonable--and offers are very welcome!

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 33
Length (BOC): 26


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOS BURBERRY RAINCOAT with removable wool liner.



MINT CONDITION with Tag Included!

Size: 40XL*​
_Q: What's the difference between this Burberry Balmacaan Raincoat and one you'd buy in a Burberry Store?_

_A: About $950!_

This is a MINT CONDITION Burberry Balmacaan; it even includes its original, unopened packet of spare buttons from Burberry, and the original external paper size tag.

Named after the estate in Inverness, Scotland, where this style of coat was first developed, the Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant coat that offers exceptional weather protection.

Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan this coat has a five button front closure with a concealed placket. It includes attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain and deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat. It features a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear. It is lined in the classic and traditional Burberry Novacheck.

This coat also features a zip-in removable wool liner; this also features the Burberry Novacheck on the lower 2/3. The zipper is a YKK zipper and moves beautifully fluidly.

Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England.

This coat is in mint condition; there simply isn't a finer Burberry balmacaan available outside of a Burberry store.

Asking just $175, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 40XL This measures:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 37 1/2
Shoulder: NA
Length: 47


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE AQUASCUTUM TRENCH

WITH ORIGINAL BUTTON-IN LINER *AND* ORIGINAL BUTTON-ON DETACHABLE WOOL COLLAR!

*​
Founded in 1851, Aquascutum has for decades been the main rival to Burberry and was the other primary supplier of the aptly-named trenchcoats to the officers of the British Army during the First World War. The name Aquascutum is derived from the Latin for "Water Shield", and was adopted after the company's founder patented his method of waterproofing wool for use in coats.

This coat carried on its label the Royal Warrant from Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother establishing Aquascutum as her official supplied of rainwear; since Queen Elizabeth died in 2002 this coat likely dates from the 1990s or earlier.

This coat comes complete with all of the features that you'd expect from am Aquascutum trench: It is double-breasted with gunflap, epaulettes, D-rings on the belt, Aquascutum's signature lining, a single center vent, and the deep interior pockets.

The external pockets are designed so that the wearer can access the deep interior pockets in the shell. Unlike Burberry trenches Aquascutum coats have the clever feature of buttons on the top and bottom corners of the external pocket flaps, so that these can be bent backwards when the buttons are undone allowing the wearer more leeway to negotiate larger objects in and out of the pockets.

This coat also has adjustable straps on the wrists; the buckles for these are leather-covered metal, as is the main buckle on the belt.

This model ALSO comes complete with its original button-in wool-rich liner, as well as the button-on wool collar.

This coat was Made in Canada, and is in Good/Very Good condition. It does have quite a few minor spots and scuffs, especially on the lower quarters near the hem, although the largest mark is on the UNDERSIDE of the right-hand lapel and so it cannot be seen when the coat is worn. This would benefit from a good dry-cleaning, although it is certainly wearable as it is. The buckle is also slightly bent, but this does not affect its function.

This coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 35
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC): 43


----------



## TweedyDon

*Waxed Cotton Peacoat

Made for Boden of England from British Millerain waxed cotton!*​




Size: Small.

Although Barbour is the best-known purveyor of waxed cotton outerwear they were not the first British company to offer this. British Millerain was founded in 1880 in Halifax, Yorkshire--14 years before Barbour--by John Miller and his son, John Miller. (The name is an obvious pun on "Miller" and "Rain"!) Like Barbour, British Millerain Ltd. is still going strong, producing some of the best waxed cotton available today.

Given that British Millerain started by producing wax cotton outerwear for use in maritime situations this peacoat is a perfect garment to be cut from this cloth. Cut as a traditional peacoat this has eight front buttons, all of which feature the traditional Naval anchor. It also has an oversized collar that is designed to snap up in inclement weather; this fastens at the front with a throat latch that can be fastened out of site under the collar when not in use. This jacket has the traditional two deep front flapped pockets and two deep handwarmer pockets on the sides. These are all lined with moleskin. The sleeves have strap adjusters for use in cold and wet weather. All of the seams are double stitched.

The neck has corduroy lining on the interior for comfort.

The interior is quilted, and has a single deep interior pocket. In a departure from tradition this features a sewn-on half-belt at the rear, as well as a rear center hook vent.

This lovely jacket is in excellent condition.

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA--a bargain for a waxed cotton peacoat from British Millerain fabric!

Size S. Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s Burberry Balmacaan Raincoat

"The Commuter II"

CLAIMED!



Size: c. 42, 44

This is absolutely lovely!*​
From the sepia-toner tartan lining to the fabric blend of Terylene and cotton this coat is an utterly 1960s Burberry!









Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan this coat has a five button front closure with a concealed placket. It includes attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain and deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat. It features a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear.

This coat is fully lined; the top part of the lining is a lovely harvest gold satin, while the lower part is a truly beautiful and very mid-century 1950s/1960s version of Burberry's classic tartan lining in the sepia tones of old Madras. The lovely dark cream shell of the coat is a blend of Terylene (R) and cotton--a precurser to Burberry's standard current blend of 51 polyester and 49% cotton. The label announcing this is a lovely 1960s font and colouring--and, remember, the artificial fibers of the 1950s and 1960s were not those of today, often being indistinguishable from the natural fabrics that they were designed to imitate.

This coat is in Very Good condition; it does have a few marks and scuffs from use--the largest of which is shown, on the left-hand back--but nothing that it wouldn't acquire in everyday use. And it has a very small hole in the lining, as shown.

It was, of course, Made in England.

Asking just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: c. 35
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC): 44 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Reversible Quilted Vest from Woolrich

Made in the USA.*​




Size: L

A lovely vintage reversible quilted vest, this has dark red quilting on one side and a classic country houndstooth tweed check on the other. The quilted side has two deep front pockets with side-entry handwarmer pockets; the tweed side has a single left-hand side front pocket.

This vest does have some scuffs and marks from use, as shown, and so it is in Good/Very Good condition.

Asking just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Size L, this measures:

Width: 23 1/2
Length: 27


----------



## TweedyDon

*Levis Utility Jacket

Size: M*​


A terrifically utilitarian jacket from Levis, this is a not-so-distant descendant of the working-man's "donkey jacket". Cut from a rugged wool blend with all of the seams lapped for strength this features four front utility pockets and a deep interior security pocket with button closure. It has a quilted interior lining and oversized collar for warmth. and adjustable button cuffs. It has a single center vent.

This was originally sold with a zip-in lining, which is absent.

Overall in Very Good condition this is just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Size M. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 27
Shoulder: 18 1/2
length: 29 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY Vintage Banana Republic Leather Utility Jacket

Size: S

*​
Cut from lovely natural leather as a beautifully simple utility jacket, this features two deep and accessible side pockets, a full lining, and brass side adjusters.

This was made in 1999, and is almost certainly unworn as it is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 27


----------



## gamma68

BUMP AND PRICE DROP

*BROOKS BROTHERS HARRIS TWEED
Made in Italy
Herringbone pattern with windowpane overlay and handsome colors
Tagged 42R, please see measurements*

The colors in this tweed are instantly striking. From a short distance, the jacketappears to be a straightforward herringbone. Step closer and a thistle and gorse windowpane pattern emerges. Examine the cloth closely, and a whole world of colors opens up, thick as a Scottish meadow. (Click on the photos for close-up shots. But note my camera does not do this cloth justice!)

Simply put, this cloth represents the best contemporary Harris Tweed weaving you'll find.

Two-button front with leather football buttons, fully-lined with three interior pockets. Single vent, subtle darts. The shoulders are contemporary but without linebacker padding. Four buttons on one sleeve and two on the other. I can't account for this but you could always move one to the other side to balance it off, or remove two from the left sleeve to create very Trad two-button cuffs (and have two left as spares).

No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

Tagged 42R, but please see actual measurements below for best fit.

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22" (+3" for lengthening)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Polo Ralph Lauren Hand-Knit Fair Isle-Inspired Sweater Vest

CLAIMED!

*​
*Chest: 22 1/2*
*Length (BOC): 27 1/2 *

This is absolutely beautiful! All hand-knit, this is inspired by the classic Fair Isle sweaters prevelant in the 1930s and that became so popular in Great Britain during the dark days of World War Two, bringing a bright splash of colour to a grim world... and that they could be knitted from scrap wool added to their appeal in a time of rationing.

Featuring two functional lower pockets, this sweater vest is in absolutely excellent condition. Whenever I find these they move quickly--and I suspect this will be even more so now that Aero are selling a wonderful version of this, increasing their current popularity!

Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA


----------



## New Old Stock

BUMP



New Old Stock said:


> For Sale:
> 
> Pantherella for J.Press socks
> 
> New With Tags
> Size Medium (Suggested to fit 8.5-11 US Sizes)
> Charcoal w/ Orange spots, 70% Wool / 30% Nylon.
> Listing is for one pair.
> Made in England.
> 
> $25 Shipped CONUS
> 
> View attachment 23924
> 
> View attachment 23925
> 
> View attachment 23926
> 
> View attachment 23927


BUMP


----------



## WillBarrett

Pics to come.

Bills Khakis M2P thin wale tan cords 33W 30L.

Pre-hipster J.Crew brown cords size 33x30 - more like 32" inseam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

TweedyDon said:


> *Polo Ralph Lauren Hand-Knit Fair Isle-Inspired Sweater Vest
> 
> CLAIMED!
> 
> *​
> *Chest: 22 1/2*
> *Length (BOC): 27 1/2 *
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! All hand-knit, this is inspired by the classic Fair Isle sweaters prevelant in the 1930s and that became so popular in Great Britain during the dark days of World War Two, bringing a bright splash of colour to a grim world... and that they could be knitted from scrap wool added to their appeal in a time of rationing.
> 
> Featuring two functional lower pockets, this sweater vest is in absolutely excellent condition. Whenever I find these they move quickly--and I suspect this will be even more so now that Aero are selling a wonderful version of this, increasing their current popularity!
> 
> Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA


Tweedy, if you haven't shipped this out yet I would sure appreciate it if you would take a couple of pictures of the inside and post them on the fair isle sweater thread. In particular a shot of the side where any seam would be and of the the neck and arm holes.


----------



## TweedyDon

Dragoon said:


> Tweedy, if you haven't shipped this out yet I would sure appreciate it if you would take a couple of pictures of the inside and post them on the fair isle sweater thread. In particular a shot of the side where any seam would be and of the the neck and arm holes.


Already gone, I'm afraid!


----------



## Clintotron

TweedyDon said:


> Already gone, I'm afraid!


He's lightning quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## never behind

Navy OTC Cotton Socks

I have a pair of NWT navy with orange dots OTC cotton dress socks from Dapper Classics. Size 8-13. $13 shipped to you in CONUS. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

*Lands' End Direct Merchants
Lambswool sweater, tagged size L (42-44)
Made in Scotland*

From the days when Lands' End sold goods made in Scotland. Features saddle shoulders and a handsome heathered green colorway.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measures 24.5" chest, 34.25" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 28" length.

*Asking $28 CONUS*


----------



## J.G.

Pentheos said:


> Interested. How about a few measurements?


Sure!

Chest: 25"
Waist (Below Bottom Button): 26"
Sleeve: 9.5"
BOC to Hem: 33"


----------



## J.G.

O'Connell's Madras shirts SOLD.


----------



## TweedyDon

*DRESS SHIRTS!*

**​
*Please note that all prices include shipping in the USA; Offers are very welcome!*

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

*ALSO, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​
1) Brooks Brothers Boardroom--appropriate white BD. 15-33. $18



 

2) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" OCBD. Lovely pale yellow. 15 - 32. $18



 

3) Charles Tyrwhitt of Jermyn Street, London. Classic shirt; double-button barrel cuffs and front pocket. Bright white herringbone twill. 16 - 34. Laundry mark on label; Very Good/Excellent condition. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

4) Brooks Brothers OCBD. Classic Ivy pink! Made in the USA. 16 - 36/37. $18.



 

5) Brooks Brothers gingham check BD. This has the smallest hint of a starting fray on the back collar. 16.5 - 35. Very Good condition. $18.



 

6) Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" button down in white with blue overchecking. 16.5 - 32-33. $18.



  

7) Brooks Brothers BD in miniature yellowy-green check. 17 - 34. Laundry mark on tail. Very Good condition. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THOMAS PINK OF JERMYN STREET, LONDON.*

*Both shirts for $40, shipped in the USA!*

*ALSO, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​
1) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London. French blue. Spread collar, French cuffs. Made in Ireland. 15.5 - 33. $25.



 

2) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London. Pale blue herringbone twill. Gorgeous! Spread collar, French cuffs. Made in Ireland. 15.5 - 33. $25.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Orvis "Trout Bum" Shirt.*

*Size M.*

*ALSO, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​
Packed with features, this two front flapped bellows pockets, two vertical front zippered pockets, bi-swing back for ease of movement, half-mesh lining, and rear yoke for sun protection.

It does have some minor fading to the interior of the neckband and the cuffs, and a very small brown mark on one cuff at the edge; none of which affect its stream-worthiness! Good/Very Good condition. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 35.

Just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CASUAL SHIRTS!*

*All are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. All prices include shipping in the USA, and offers are very welcome!*

*ALSO, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​1) Brooks Brothers green summer plaid short sleeve shirt. Size L. Chest: 24. $18.



 

2) GORGEOUS Orvis Summer Field shirt in dusty brick red. Size L. 55% linen, 45% cotton. Features twin bellows chest pockets and buttons on the sleeves to hold them in place when rolled. Chest: 24; sleeve: 34 1/2. $18.





*3) SUPERB CONDITION 1960s VINTAGE Ui-Maikai Hawaiian shirt.* This is wonderful! featuring red hibiscus on a dark navy blue background this is an original 1960s Hawaiian shirt. It is in absolutely excellent condition, with NO fading at all--something rare for a shirt with a dark blue base! It is all cotton, Made in Hawaii... and dates from the time prior to the "inside out" Hawaiian shirts (started by Reyn Spooner) becoming popular. This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely shirt in terrific condition! Chest: 24 1/2; Length: 29.

Asking just $22, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Mad About Madras!*

*NB: All shirts are SHORT SLEEVE unless otherwise noted!*​
*As always, all prices include shipping in the USA;*
*Offers are very welcome!*​

**​Madras is the classic Ivy summer fabric--lightweight, easy to wear, absolutely beautiful, and with a storied history!

I've thus very pleased to offer this medley of madras shirts today--including some lovely wearable vintage examples--from makers such as Murray's Toggery Shop, Trimingham's of Bermuda, Brooks Brothers, and more!

1) Ralph Lauren. Lovely greens and blues! Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 22; length: 31 1/2. Asking $18.



  

2) Vintage Saks Fifth Avenue. Size XL. Beautiful sepia tones. Very Good condition. Chest: 23; length: 32. Asking $18.



 

3) Gap. Lovely and classic contemporary shirt. Excellent condition. Size XL. Chest: 27; length 31. Asking just $18.



 

4) Vintage Lord & Taylor. Absolutely lovely sepia hues of pinks and blues! Chest: 22; length:30. Asking $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) Brooks Brothers. Reds and forest greens. Excellent condition. Size M. Chest: 20 3/4; length: 30. Asking just $18.





6) Trimingham's of Bermuda. Absolutely gorgeous in Bermuda blues with stripes of sunset yellow, from one of the Top Two Bermuda Ivy stores. Since Trimingham's is now long gone, you're not likely to get another shirt like this, so grab it if it's your size! Excellent condition. Chest: 24; length: 30 1/2. Asking $18.







7) Brooks Brothers Long Sleeve shirt. Size L. This has a very very small fade dot on one size, otherwise excellent. Chest: 23; Sleeve: c. 35. Asking just $18.



 

8) Vintage Lord & Taylor in wonderful blues, creams, and dusty reds. Excellent condition. Size L. Chest: 22; length: 30. Asking just $18.



 

9) Murray's of Martha's Vineyard. THE Ivy New England store! Beautiful purple madras; LONG SLEEVE. Chest: 22 1/2"; Sleeve: c. 33. Excellent condition. Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cording of Piccadilly, London, Quilted Field Jacket.*

*ALSO, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*


**​
Made in Scotland for Cording of London (a store that has been in continuous operation since 1839) this is an absolutely beautiful traditional Quilted Field Jacket.

The external shell is all cotton, and has been quilted for maximum warmth with minimum heft. The lining--which features one of Cording's famous signature tattersall patterns--is all wool, and is also quilted. Despite its lightness this is an extremely warm and comfortable jacket to wear!

It features two deep handwarmer pockets on the front--also lined in the same quilted wool as the main jacket--and has a twin rear vent for horse-riding. The jacket is secured by Cording's signature press-studs, as is the rear vent should you desire this. (Please note that as is traditional the studs are fastened on the "female" side, unlike buttons.) The cuffs also fasten with studs.

This also features Cording's own label, attesting to its quality.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. There is some minor bleeding from the shell onto the wool lining at the hem, and the previous owner wore the jacket with the sleeves rolled up slightly; since the shell has faded this has left the cuffs a slighter brighter (original!) hue than the rest of the jacket. And the shell has the usual minor scuffs from use. All of this, of course, should be considered patina, rather than flaws, and gives the jacket additional character!

Asking just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 38. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Beretta Quilted Field Jacket*

*ALSO, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​
​
Made in Italy by Beretta, the Italian gunsmith and sporting goods firm that was founded in 1526 (Beretta furnished the Venetian fleet with its cannon barrels used in the Battle of Lepanto in 1571!) this is a lovely classic Quilted Field Jacket in navy blue.

Featuring a complementary cord collar--with the cord being repeated at the edges of the two front handwarmer pockets--this jacket is fastened with Beretta's signature press-studs that are designed to look like Beretta's own branded shotgun shells. The jacket has a plaid shoulder lining and blue interior lining; it also features and interior zippered security pocket. It features Thermore insulation. It has a twin vent for ease of horse-riding, this can be secured with press-studs if desired. This jacket features the Beretta logo on the right chest.

It was Made in Italy and is in excellent condition, apart from a small mark on one sleeve, as shown.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged EU54 (US 44) this measures:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*

**

**

*Made in the USA. Brooks Brothers Sturdy Waxy Leather Brogues!*

*Boxed, with original shoe bags!*

*Size 9D.*​
These are absolutely gorgeous! made from beautifully sturdy waxy waterproof leather these are cut as classic English country brogues. They feature beautiful and incredibly functional Margom soles--made from exceptionally high quality rubber, these soles are extremely durable and exceptionally aesthetic, and have been made by Margom in the same factory in the Civitanova region of Italy since 1974.

These shoes were made in the USA, and are in absolutely excellent condition. They come complete with their original shoe bags, and an appropriate Brooks Brothers shoe box--although the box is not original to these shoes.

Asking just $89, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!*

*Made in Italy by Corneliani.*

*Classic Polo Blue Label Double-breasted Peak-label Blazer.*​A significant step up from the usual blue blazer, this wonderful item from Ralph Lauren's "Polo Blue Label" line is the pinnacle of blazer formality--a double-breasted blazer in the classic 6/2 configuration (six buttons on the front, two of which fasten) with peak lapels AND a fully functional ticket-pocket!

I'm sure that everyone reading this knows this already, but Polo Blue Label is a very different (and MUCH better) proposition from the regular Polo line, with many of the the "Made in Italy" items (such as this one) being made by Corneliani.

This beauty shows just why Corneliani is so esteemed. As well as the perfect cut this features hand-done peak-stitching throughout, especially on the lapels and the pocket flaps at the front. The buttons are all brass, and feature the classic Polo helmet and sticks; there are four of these to each cuff in addition to the six on the front. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a classic sporting double vent at the rear.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

It was, of course, Made in Italy, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather attache case with lock and original key.*​
This is a lovely, classically minimalist attache case! Made by Duolynx, this has two interior compartments as well as an interior zippered security compartment. The back has a further zippered compartment. This comes complete with its original key, and is in excellent condition except that the left hand side of the handle is currently held on my a paperclip--very securely, I might add, as I didn't notice this flaw until I was photographing! This would be a very easy and cheap fix for your local cobbler. But because of this this lovely case is just in Very Good condition, and so is just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

15" long, 11" high, 3" wide.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Rugby Shirt. Size XL.*

A recent offering by Barbour, this lovely rugby shirt has a cord collar and matching cord elbow patches. It has reinforced shoulders, and side gussets for ease of movement. It features tartan lining in the neck area and at the gussets.

This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged US XL:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 39 (designed to be worn bunched)
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ITALY Dark Grey 3/2 Blazer by Nick Hilton.*

​
Norman Hilton was not only one of the original "Big Five" Ivy Style stores in Princeton during the Golden Age, but its owner and founder was one of the main proponents and developers of Ivy Style--so much so that the WASP-y look of 1980s Ralph Lauren was a direct result of his influence.

Nick Hilton is Norman's son, and now runs his own store in Princeton. While this still has a strong Ivy Style presence Nick was astute enough to realize that this was becoming a rather exclusive market, and so diversified into higher-end Continental menswear--such as this wonderful Italian blazer.

The Italians--like the Japanese--were influenced by the classic, insouciant elements of Ivy Style, especially the casual collar rolls on shirts, the liquid lapel rolls on jackets... and, as here, the casual elegance of patch pockets. Cut from a lovely and comfortable blend of 95% wool and 5% nylon (which has resulted in a cloth that feels exactly high high quality worsted, but which holds its shape rather better over time) this lovely blazer exemplifies an Italian twist on Ivy Style. Cut with a 3/2 lapel and subtle darts, this features three patch pockets and is unvented in Flusser approved style. It is fully lined, and half-canvassed. It has four-button American cuffs, and was Made in Italy.

It is in absolutely excellent condition. The retail was c. $700, so how about $35, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?









Tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXTREMELY RARE!*

*NOS 1997 "I was there" Swatch commemorating Britain handing Hong Kong back to mainland China.*

*CLAIMED!*

**

*SOLD ONLY IN HONG KONG IN JUNE 1997 and sold out almost immediately!*

*More information about the history of Swatch and its links with Ivy Style and Trad can be found on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​
Swatch occasionally sold watches designed to commemorate historic and cultural events, ensuring their collectibility by restricting their sale to certain places at certain times.

This is one of those watches: The "I was There" watch designed to commemorate the handover of Hong Kong to mainland China in June 1997, and sold ONLY in Hong Kong during that month is very limited quantities. Naturally, it sold out almost immediately.... and so I'm vary pleased to be able to offer one here!

This watch is MINT, and comes complete with its original exterior box, its original plastic case, and its original instructions. The plastic case appears never to have been opened, and so I did not open it to take pictures of the watch's face and its strap.

Examples of this watch (some with the original box and case, some without) sell for around $85 - 95, plus shipping. So, how about JUST $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured within the USA?









NB: Since the plastic case has never been opened I have no means of knowing if this watch currently works--although I have no reason to suspect that it doesn't! Given its *highly* collectible nature, though, and given that this is the only unopened 1997 HK "I Was There" watch I have seen my suspicion is that the value of this lies in its nature as a historical keepsake rather than as a timepiece!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE 1950s TWEED OVERCOAT*

**

*Tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Crull & Keck, of Reading, Pa..*​
Tagged 42S, this measures closer to a contemporary 40R:

Chest: 23
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 44

Likely dating from 1950s (the Union tag inside dates it between 1949 and 1961) this is a beautiful tweed overcoat. Cut from a lovely and versatile puppytooth with a cream base and bark-brown and slate-grey checking this is a classic traditional 1950s men's overcoat with raglan sleeves and a slight A-line silhouette for both warmth and style. It has turn-back cuffs that are accented with a single cuff button.

It was beautifully tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Botany 500 during their heyday. It features hand-finished buttonholes, lapped seams, and a half-lining. It appears to be half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It has a horizontal pocket set into the right-hand side on the interior, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front.

It was originally sold by Croll & Keck, of Reading, Pa., a very traditional men's clothiers that was founded at the turn of the C20th and was noted for its spectacular lobby.

Given that this coat was made in the 1950s its condition is astonishing. It has some very minor pulling from use at the top buttonhole, and fraying in the lining in the lower armholes on the inside (which can either be ignored, or receive some easy patching), but apart from these issues it is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sunday morning coffee...

....would taste so much better from this beautiful classic diner-style mug from L.L.Bean!*

Issued in limited quantities and now very collectible (these command surprisingly high prices on eBay) this is a wonderfully heavy diner mug--one of the unsung icons of Americana. This is in excellent condition, and is just $18, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLAIMED!*

*ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!*

*Genuine Hacking Jacket in Seriously Heavy Tweed from Kauffman's Saddlery, New York City.*

*NB: More information on Kauffman's Saddlery can be found on my Facebook Page, WaterhollowTweed*​

**

*Size: c. 44L, 42L*​I have outlined some of the history of Kauffman's in a post below, and this jacket shows just why Kauffman's was so beloved of the old-money "horsey set". One of the last items to pass through Kauffman's doors on Park Avenue (it was made in October 1994, just before Kauffman's closed) this is a *genuine* hacking jacket--that is, it is a jacket that is intended to be worn as outerwear, while riding, and the quality of its construction and weight of the cloth are both true testaments to this. Weighing in at just over 3lbs, this beautiful jacket is cut from a wonderful barleycorn tweed in a rich autumnal brown.

It is, of course, cut as a classic Hacking Jacket; it has a high three button front, two front flapped hacking pockets, a single flapped hacking ticket pocket, and a single center vent. It also has--of course--a fully functional throat latch. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features three button cuffs. It was, of course, Made in the USA--and (apart from a slipped stitch on the back of the collar, which was likely there since new) is in mint condition--a rarity for a true hacking jacket!

Not only is this a genuine Hacking Jacket, designed to be worn in the field, but this is a relic of old New York. As such, this jacket will not only give you decades of service, but is a wearable piece of American history. It's thus a bargain at just $85, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 44L; closer to a 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 27 (+ 2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE AQUASCUTUM TRENCH*

*WITH ORIGINAL BUTTON-IN LINER *AND* ORIGINAL BUTTON-ON DETACHABLE WOOL COLLAR!*

*JUST $49 shipped in USA!*

**​
Founded in 1851, Aquascutum has for decades been the main rival to Burberry and was the other primary supplier of the aptly-named trenchcoats to the officers of the British Army during the First World War. The name Aquascutum is derived from the Latin for "Water Shield", and was adopted after the company's founder patented his method of waterproofing wool for use in coats.

This coat carried on its label the Royal Warrant from Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother establishing Aquascutum as her official supplied of rainwear; since Queen Elizabeth died in 2002 this coat likely dates from the 1990s or earlier.

This coat comes complete with all of the features that you'd expect from am Aquascutum trench: It is double-breasted with gunflap, epaulettes, D-rings on the belt, Aquascutum's signature lining, a single center vent, and the deep interior pockets.

The external pockets are designed so that the wearer can access the deep interior pockets in the shell. Unlike Burberry trenches Aquascutum coats have the clever feature of buttons on the top and bottom corners of the external pocket flaps, so that these can be bent backwards when the buttons are undone allowing the wearer more leeway to negotiate larger objects in and out of the pockets.

This coat also has adjustable straps on the wrists; the buckles for these are leather-covered metal, as is the main buckle on the belt.

This model ALSO comes complete with its original button-in wool-rich liner, as well as the button-on wool collar.

This coat was Made in Canada, and is in Good/Very Good condition. It does have quite a few minor spots and scuffs, especially on the lower quarters near the hem, although the largest mark is on the UNDERSIDE of the right-hand lapel and so it cannot be seen when the coat is worn. This would benefit from a good dry-cleaning, although it is certainly wearable as it is. The buckle is also slightly bent, but this does not affect its function.

This coat is in Good/Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 35
Shoulder: NA
Length (BOC): 43


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC POLO COAT!

*​Made by Taglianetti, this is a classic double-breasted Polo coat in the classic camelhair colour--please note, though, that I believe that this is a wool coat, although the fabric is not listed. It has a classic six button front, oversize collar, and two flapped patch pockets. It has the classic half-belt, and a horizontal lapped seam across the back providing a cape effect. The back also features a box pleat for ease of movement, and a deep single vent. The coat is fully lined, and appears to be half-canvassed.

It does have a couple of minor issues; there are two tiny moth nibbles, as shown, but these are hard to spot and could be ignored. There is a tiny amount of loose stitching at the top of the vent in the lining; this is an easy fix, or else could be ignored. And there is wear to one of the buttonholes, a tiny brown speck on the lapel, and some minor foxing to the lining.

Overall, then, this is in Very Good condition. Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 40--and this is repeated on the original paper tag affixed to the interior of the half-belt--this measures:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 42 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Pringle of Scotland Lambswool Cardigan.

*​
Size XL; measurements:

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: c. 33 1/2
Shoulder: NA
Length: 28

Founded in 1815, Pringle of Scotland supply Queen Elizabeth with her knitwear, holding her Royal Warrant. Not surprisingly, they are one of THE premier knitwear firms in Scotland, with correspondingly high prices.

This lovely cardigan was knitted in Scotland from sky-blue lambswool. It features two shallow pockets on the front and a reinforced placket to ensure longevity. It is wonderfully soft!

This is in excellent condition.... except that it has a small (and likely removeable) smudge on the underside of the hem of one sleeve, as shown.

A recent Pringle product its original retail was in excess of $250, so how about $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*FILSON UPLAND SHOOTING VEST

CLAIMED!



Superior to the current version!

This is from the pre-takeover Filson--I know this as it's been sitting in my closet when Filson was still Filson!

Perfect not just for hunting, but also hiking, dog-walking, and flying.... the rear game pocket will function as another piece of carry-on luggage that you won't have to pay for! *​
This vest is wonderful, and simply packed with features. The top half of the front and the back of the game pouch on the back are Blaze Orange (my pictures make this look washed out; it is true Blaze!) and likely made from Filson's Ten MIle Cloth; it is certainly (according to Filson) both water-repellent and tear-resistant, and features a reinforced shooting patch on the right-hand shoulder.

The main body of the vest is made from Filson's legendary Tin Cloth, which is impregnable to pretty much anything. The vest is fastened by four oversized buttons in front. It also features two deep, expandable bellows pockets, designed to keep equipment safe in the field; this both have flaps that are secured firmly by hidden snaps that are themselves situated on straps, allowing the maximum carrying capacity for the pockets even when closed. Both of these pockets are divided completely in two, providing even more carrying capacity for items that might need to be separated.

The vest has a bi-swing back for maximum ease of movement when tracking game, either with a gun or with field glasses. The back also features a *very* dep game pouch, which is also in Blaze Orange. This--and the front--provides the wearer with significant visibility. The back also features two loops at the neckline for hunting licenses.

The interior features a zippered security pocket. It was, of course, Made in the USA, back at a time when this was standard for all Filson products. Apart from some very minor scuffing on the front bellows pockets from storage, some very small smudges on the back behind the rear game pocket (which cannot be seen when worn) and some smaltz on the base of the game pocket (which almost certainly will be easily removed with a damp cloth--as I'll do before shipping!) this vest is in absolutely excellent condition.

This vest differs in some respects from the current Filson version. First, it has a designated shooting shoulder, rather than the dual version of the current model--a cost-saving exercise on the part of Filson who now no longer need to make left and right hand versions of this garment. It features a bi-swing back, which I believe the current version lacks--another cost-saving measure, alas. And it lacks the shell holders in the pockets that the current version has--although these are of dubious use in the field, which is why this version no doubt lacks them.

The current version of this vest retails at $195, plus shipping. So, how about $49, or offer, for this superior version, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?









Measurements:

Width: 20
Length: 23 3/4

(This would best fit between a 38 and 42, depending on how you wish to layer underneath.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*FANTASTIC Vintage 1940s Competition Shooting Jacket by 10-X MFG. Co., Des Moines, Iowa.

*​
Tagged 44, this is closer to a contemporary 38--IF you wanted to wear this as a standard shooting vest. HOWEVER, vintage competition vest were intended to be SO tight that the wearer couldn't move in them once he was in place; the idea was that this would increase firing accuracy.

It measures:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (measured around the curve, so this is longer than they would be when worn)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 28

This is absolutely wonderful! dating from the late 1940s this wonderful competition shooting jacket was made by 10-X MFG. Co. in Des Moines, Iowa--at the time THE manufacturer of professional-grade shooting jackets.

Sold as "The Rifleman's Jacket" this is simply packed with features, the most noticeable of which are the very thick leather shooting pads on the shoulder and on both sleeves and the deliberate curve of the sleeves. The pads are *extremely* thick, and designed to provide both protection from recoil and to cushion the wearer in extended bouts of shooting. These are clearly designed for professional marksmen. The first clue to this is simply their thickness; these are not the soft, thin, quilted "shooting pads" that one often sees on contemporary shooting clothing; these are THICK, soft, pads of leather designed to absorb recoil with the minimum effect on the shooter's aim. The second clue is their location on the garment. The shoulder pad is unremarkable... But the sleeve pads will motivate a second or third look even from the casual observer. The pad on the right-hand sleeve is large, and designed to protect the elbow of a prone rifleman while at rest. The lower pad on the left-hand sleeve is designed for elbow protection; the upper wraps around the bicep, both to cushion while shooting and to provide cushioning while at rest no matter what one's preferred resting pose was while prone. All of the pads are in excellent condition, although they do bear some discoloration from use, as shown.

The second noticeable feature of this jacket is the "banana" curve of the sleeves. These are cut so that they follow the natural contours of the arms while cradling a longgun at rest, or holding it up to shoot, giving them a distinctively "banana"-like curve. Again, this is a jacket for professional marksmen!

This jacket has several other features that set it apart from other, less prestigious garments. It has--of course--an action back for ease of movement while shooting--but unlike many action back jackets this also has an interior elasticated strap that's designed to keep the jackets shape and prevent it from bellowing in field condition while the back is extended, no matter what the wind conditions. This jacket also has a full-length back game pouch, and a rear half-belt; it has two deep front pockets that are jetted for ease of access, and a flapped button-down small breast pocket for spare shells. It fastens with five oversized front buttons, all of which are present and still tightly attached.

This jacket is cut from Style 973 Sanfordized Army Cloth--a lightweight yet incredibly durable and sturdy cotton duck. It carries a set of lovely vintage labels on the interior testifying to its origins and the cloth used!

This jacket also features a V-collar, and the sleeve cuffs are hacking cuffs--angled to minimize interference with gun use. These features--and contemporary adverts--indicate that this jacket was intended to be worn as a final protective layer of clothing over one's sweater or warm topcoat. This accounts for the relative lack of protection that it would afford in the neck area, its lack of a lining, and the shortness of the sleeves--a deliberate feature designed to minimize the chance of this garment's cuffs layering awkwardly over those of the warm layer below.

I mentioned above that this jacket was a professional grade jacket... which is why many surviving examples are festooned with award patches from shooting competitions. While this adds to their interest as artifacts it also cuts down on their ease of wearability. This version, however, has no patches attached. It also has all of its original stitching tight and intact, and while it does have some surface dirt and some discoloration to the leatherwork commensurate with field use this is by no means objectionable, or in need of a clean. It is, after all, a professional grade working garment!

As such, this is in Very Good condition.,,, and a wonderfully classic and useful piece of Americana! As such, this is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Hunting/Shooting/Conservation Patches

Just $5 each, shipped in the USA!

Update: Fox and Turkey patches claimed!*​


----------



## HerrDavid

Some things for the smaller trad. Happy to provide more photos -- just ask! All prices include shipping.

*$25* - *J Press Madras short sleeve shirt, Small*
Bought new this summer and only worn a few times. (The green didn't flatter me for some reason.)









*$15* - *LL Bean long sleeve Green Uni Stripe Oxford, sz. 14.5 x 32*
Bought new and worn sparingly. (Green's just not my color, I guess!) As you can see from the picture, not exactly wrinkle free. Also features a surprisingly good collar roll!









*$15* - *J Press Navy & Red Surcingle belt, sz. 32*
Some wear to the brass buckle (see pics 2 & 3), but otherwise good shape.





















*$45* - *Rancourt Ranger Mocs, sz. 8.5 D*
From a few years ago with a tradition camp sole (unlike current model). Decent amount of scuffs -- or should I say "patina"? -- from moderate wear. But plenty of life left.


----------



## HerrDavid

And a few more things for the smaller trad. Again, all prices include shipping.

*$65* - *Allen Edmonds Patriots, sz. 8.5 D*
Lovely shoes, which I hate to get rid off, but the last just didn't work for me. (Shoe trees not included.)







































*$50* - *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Cord Jacket, made-in-USA, sz. 38S*
Vintage bought on eBay, but in pristine condition. No stains, marks, or bald spots. Leather wrapped buttons in perfect condition (no cracks). NOTE: although this jacket features a 3/2 roll it is darted.








Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 23.75
Shoulders: 18
Length: 28.25

*$40* - *J Press 3/2 Sack, made-in-USA, sz. 39S*
Nice soft wide wale. Believe I bought this here on the exchange. Never worn by me (too big).








Chest: 20.5
Sleeve: 23.5
Shoulders: 18
Length: 28

*$35* - *NEW w/tags M2 Bills Khakis 8 Wale Cords, sz. 31 (unfinished), color: Cement*
Purchased new a few seasons ago before things went south with Bills. Never worn (tags still attached).


----------



## gamma68

*COOPER A-2 GOATSKIN FLIGHT JACKET
Circa early 1990s, Made in the USA
Tagged size 40 (please see measurements)*

This is a nice replica of the classic A-2 flight jacket, with the correct fittings and design as the WWII originals. This example is the civilian version of the A-2 jacket that Cooper supplied to the USAF under the 1988 new spec contract. Cooper supplied the first A-2 reissue to the Air Force since production of the last wartime A-2 jackets ended in 1943.

This jacket is in excellent condition. Supple, tough goatskin with nice graining. Cotton/poly lining is clean with no rips or stains. Main Ideal zipper and all snaps function properly. Wool cuffs and waistband have minimal wear.

Measurements
Shoulders: 20"
Chest: 22.25"
Sleeve to end of knit cuff: 24.25"
Length from collar seam to end of knit waistband: 23.5"

*CLAIMED
*


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - check out these sweaters. Planning on keeping the rugby for now.



WillBarrett said:


> Two shetlands and a rugby.
> 
> Vintage JAB made in Hong Kong. Size 42. A couple of mostly inconspicuous holes. Nice hunter green color.
> 
> Asking only $22 shipped.
> 
> Chest - 22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather blue v-neck. Lord and Taylor size 38. Chest measures 20" across. Can't find any holes - asking $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage BB rugby. Made in Hong Kong size XL. Fits more like a large. Chest is 22". Some fraying inside collar.
> 
> Asking $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump.

Lowering price to $25 - that's around ten to twelve bucks plus shipping.



WillBarrett said:


> Terrific 3/2 navy blazer from Southwick. No patch pockets, alas, but otherwise solid. Fabric is a little heavy - might not work in summer in a warm climate, but your mileage may vary.
> 
> Two flags as noted - top button is loose and the middle button on the left sleeve is missing. You could easily convert to a two button cuff.
> 
> Asking $50 or offer shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 21"
> Sleeve - 26"
> Length - 32"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm heading out of town for a week, so please forgive any delay in responding to PMs!


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Open to offers.
*
Lands' End Direct Merchants
Lambswool sweater, tagged size L (42-44)
Made in Scotland*

From the days when Lands' End sold goods made in Scotland. Features saddle shoulders and a handsome heathered green colorway.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measures 24.5" chest, 34.25" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 28" length.

*Asking $28 CONUS






















*


----------



## gamma68

FINAL BUMP BEFORE HEADING TO EBAY

Open to offers.

*BROOKS BROTHERS HARRIS TWEED
Made in Italy
Herringbone pattern with windowpane overlay and handsome colors
Tagged 42R, please see measurements*

The colors in this tweed are instantly striking. From a short distance, the jacketappears to be a straightforward herringbone. Step closer and a thistle and gorse windowpane pattern emerges. Examine the cloth closely, and a whole world of colors opens up, thick as a Scottish meadow. (Click on the photos for close-up shots. But note my camera does not do this cloth justice!)

Simply put, this cloth represents the best contemporary Harris Tweed weaving you'll find.

Two-button front with leather football buttons, fully-lined with three interior pockets. Single vent, subtle darts. The shoulders are contemporary but without linebacker padding. Four buttons on one sleeve and two on the other. I can't account for this but you could always move one to the other side to balance it off, or remove two from the left sleeve to create very Trad two-button cuffs (and have two left as spares).

No holes, stains, odors or other flaws.

Tagged 42R, but please see actual measurements below for best fit.

Shoulders: 19"
Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 22" (+3" for lengthening)
Length from bottom of collar: 30.25"

*Asking $45 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*Vintage 1960s Glen Plaid 3/2 tweed sack jacket*

Great fall colors in this handsome Glen Plaid wool jacket. If this were a touch smaller, it would never leave my stable of tweeds. My iPhone photos don't do it justice.

Made in the USA by the Kingsridge brand for the Heavenrich's Department Store, a mainstay of downtown Saginaw, Mich. for more than 100 years until closing in the late 1980s. The union tag places this jacket circa 1962-1968.

Features a 3/2 roll, natural shoulders, sack cut (no darts), two-button cuffs. Half-lined with two interior pockets. Single rear vent. Ivy League style all the way.

Flawless condition. Clean and ready to wear.

No size tag. Please see measurements

Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 21"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## J.G.

Bump. Offering Hertling cords and Hansen's khakis, both 36x29, both made in USA, both flat-front, high rise, cuffed, for $75, shipped. The Hertling fit like Bills M2s, the Hansen's Khakis like Bills M1s. Lovely autumn colors.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a nice Shetland. Maker unknown, along with source of manufacturing. Material is almost certainly 100% wool. Feels on par with my older Lands End sweaters made in Scotland.

Pictures are not ideal but I can do more.

Color is a heathered blue - perhaps a darker azure.

Asking $30 or offer shipped.

Measurements: 

Chest - 22.5"
Shoulders - 18.5
Sleeve cuffed - 25"
Length - 25"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

Purchased new in 2010, still have the receipt. I don't think they were ever worn out of the house. A new pair is $736 from the Shoemart. If there is any interest in these at $500 I will take them out of the box and post some pictures.


----------



## LeeLo

*Corbin 3/2 Sack Hopsack Navy Blazer 41R/42R (No tagged size)*

No tagged size so please refer to the measurements below. Sack blazer with 3/2 roll, two patch pockets at the hips. Two buttons on one cuff, missing one in the other. Half-lined and a loose seam that should be an easy fix. Union made in the USA.

Measurements:
Shoulders - 18"
Chest - 22"
Length - 30.75"
Sleeves - 25"

*Asking $40 shipped. Open to offers.*


----------



## LeeLo

Brooks Brothers Broadcloth Sport-shirt 16.5 x 34 Blue Black Tattersall

*Asking $15 shipped CONUS*


----------



## LeeLo

NWT Vineyard Vines Grosgrain Striped Belt Medium (44" long)

Asking *$20 shipped CONUS*.


----------



## Reptilicus

Chrysalis Chatsworth Field Coat - Whipcord (KPT) New with tags, size M $375

A heavy duty wool Whipcord will keep you safe from the elements and looking great. Expertly hand tailored by Chrisalis in England.

It's a beast weighing in at 6lbs.

- Olive with a touch of brown heavyweight wool whipcord.
- Traditional English Field Coat styling.
- Thick insulated quilted lining, extends down the sleeves, sleeves have elasticized cuff on inside to repel the elements 
- Lower interior breatheable drop liner for additional warmth and protection.
- Loden cloth lined funnel collar and loden cuff piping.
- Inner elasticized knit cuffs.
- Heavy duty brass double zip front. Leather buttons. 
- Bellow pockets with flaps, and upper slash pockets. All lined in moleskin.
- Snap-straps in upper slash handwarmer pockets hold lower bellow pockets open for easy access to shells or other contents
Essentially indestructable.
The coat has an '*All Weather Wear Protection System*' - a weatherproof breathable membrane between the tweed shell and the inside lining. 
*Waterproof *- A solid membrane to keep you dry.
*Windproof* - 100% windproof barrier to keep you dry & warm.
*Breatheable* - Body moisture is transmitted through the membrane to keep you dry, warm, and comfortable.
*Sizing:
Medium - 42-44
P2P 25.5"
Sleeve 36"
Length 36.5"*


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*
Barbour Bedale Jacket: Navy/Dress Tartan / 40" New with Tags $250
Classic waxed cotton jacket
Midweight Sylkoil
Zip-front with snap-front placket
Two front flap pockets with snap closures
Two handwarmer pockets
Corduroy collar
Elastic inner cuffs
Classic fit
Waxed cotton shell; lined in Barbour's Classic Tartan cotton


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Even knowing that I own each of these coats, if they were my size, I would buy both of them.

Outstanding deals Reptilicus.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks brothers Clark fit plain front chino, non cuffed. Pine or Port W34/I31. $25 each or the pair for $45. These chinos
have never been worn.


----------



## HerrDavid

**pre-eBay bump**



HerrDavid said:


> Some things for the smaller trad. Happy to provide more photos -- just ask! All prices include shipping.
> 
> *$25* - *J Press Madras short sleeve shirt, Small*
> Bought new this summer and only worn a few times. (The green didn't flatter me for some reason.)
> 
> View attachment 24121
> 
> 
> *$15* - *LL Bean long sleeve Green Uni Stripe Oxford, sz. 14.5 x 32*
> Bought new and worn sparingly. (Green's just not my color, I guess!) As you can see from the picture, not exactly wrinkle free. Also features a surprisingly good collar roll!
> 
> View attachment 24122
> 
> 
> *$15* - *J Press Navy & Red Surcingle belt, sz. 32*
> Some wear to the brass buckle (see pics 2 & 3), but otherwise good shape.
> 
> View attachment 24123
> View attachment 24124
> View attachment 24125
> 
> 
> *$45* - *Rancourt Ranger Mocs, sz. 8.5 D*
> From a few years ago with a tradition camp sole (unlike current model). Decent amount of scuffs -- or should I say "patina"? -- from moderate wear. But plenty of life left.
> 
> View attachment 24126
> View attachment 24127
> View attachment 24128
> View attachment 24129
> View attachment 24130


----------



## HerrDavid

**pre-eBay bump**



HerrDavid said:


> And a few more things for the smaller trad. Again, all prices include shipping.
> 
> *$65* - *Allen Edmonds Patriots, sz. 8.5 D*
> Lovely shoes, which I hate to get rid off, but the last just didn't work for me. (Shoe trees not included.)
> 
> View attachment 24131
> View attachment 24132
> View attachment 24133
> View attachment 24134
> View attachment 24135
> View attachment 24136
> 
> 
> *$50* - *Brooks Brothers 3/2 Cord Jacket, made-in-USA, sz. 38S*
> Vintage bought on eBay, but in pristine condition. No stains, marks, or bald spots. Leather wrapped buttons in perfect condition (no cracks). NOTE: although this jacket features a 3/2 roll it is darted.
> 
> View attachment 24137
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 23.75
> Shoulders: 18
> Length: 28.25
> 
> *$40* - *J Press 3/2 Sack, made-in-USA, sz. 39S*
> Nice soft wide wale. Believe I bought this here on the exchange. Never worn by me (too big).
> 
> View attachment 24138
> 
> Chest: 20.5
> Sleeve: 23.5
> Shoulders: 18
> Length: 28
> 
> *$35* - *NEW w/tags M2 Bills Khakis 8 Wale Cords, sz. 31 (unfinished), color: Cement*
> Purchased new a few seasons ago before things went south with Bills. Never worn (tags still attached).
> 
> View attachment 24139


----------



## TweedyDon

I have a slew of wonderful items coming tomorrow... Including a plaid Polo Ralph Lauren duffle coat, incredibly cool 1960s vintage hunting jackets (WAY cooler than Filson!), lots and lots of wool ties (including Shetland, Harris Tweed, and Donegal tweed), a camelhair topcoat from The English Shop of Princeton, an English Ben Sherman coat with mouton collar, a Brigg umbrella with oak shaft and handle, Laguoile pocket knives from Thiers, France--and more!

Oh yes--also a horsehide A2 jacket from US Authentics, an Aero Brando biker jacket, and a NATO-issued Barbour International Jacket (M7, NOT an A7!) in olive drab! 

Please check out my Facebook page *WaterhollowTweed* for a preview!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Aero Leather of Scotland "Motorcycle Jacket".*​




*Tagged size 44 (likely fit 42/44); measurements:*

Chest: 23 1/4 (Measured seam to seam)
Chest: 24 1/2 (Measured like a sports jacket, including the additional leather that extends beyond the seams when the sleeves are up for measuring)
Sleeve: 25 (Measured straight down)
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (Measured around the curve)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 24 (from the bottom of the collar)

*From Aero's website:*

The jacket made famous by Marlon Brando in "The Wild One".

Our classically designed Motorcycle Jacket was inspired by the jacket commissioned from Aero in 1987 for the Brando exhibit in the world famous Madam Tussaud's Waxworks in London.

This heavy Steerhide Jacket features two deep zip closing hand-warmer pockets with heavy linings, a deep breast pocket with zip and a small stud-down ticket pocket, studded epaulettes and swing gussets in the back for extra movement.

The sleeves have adjustable zip cuffs and the jacket is fastened by a brass centre zip. Waist adjustment is by an attached belt with solid brass buckle.

This classic Aero jacket.... has an internal leather kidney protector panel.

*DESCRIPTION OF *THIS* JACKET:*

As Aero's description, above, but with two lovely additions.

First, while the standard Motorcycle jacket comes with black cotton drill lining this one features a wonderful wool "blanket" lining, which not only makes this an extremely comfortable jacket to wear, but is also reminiscent of the original 1950s jackets that were designed to be worn in all weathers--and you needed to be warm when it was cold, as leather alone doesn't really keep you warm.

Second, this jacket has the rare Aero "Thunderbay" label--possibly one of the coolest labels in Aero's inventory!

In addition to these features this jacket is in excellent used condition. When I acquired it theoriginal zipper had been set into the seams too deeply and so didn't work well at all. I had Dena at Great Leathercraft replace this with the same gauge YKK zipper in the same colourtone as the original, so this now works beautifully fluidly and is incredibly sturdy.....and looks perfect with the jacket! This zipper still has its original "Aero" leather pull attached. The other zippers on the jacket are Talon.

The left hand lower pocket has a leather zip pull rather than the ball and chain pulls that are on the other pockets; there is a leather pull on the right hand sleeve, but not the left. (Obviously, this isn't relevant to the zip itself!) There is some very minor and completely normal wear to the edges of the cuffs and to the leading edge of the front placket, especially at the lower end--but this is all completely normal. There is a small blemish from wear on the stud on the lapel on the right--again, completely normal!

The grain on this jacket is just starting to show through, and is beautiful!

I'm only selling this as I have vet bills to pay, and I really haven't worn this at all since I acquired it--so it should go to someone who'll use it and love it!

Ready to give you decades of service, this is just $425, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. *And offers are very welcome!*
*




*

*





        *


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING Plaid Duffle Coat by Polo Ralph Lauren.

Size L. Made in the USA.

*

Chest: 29 (remember, this is an oversized duffle!)
Sleeve: c. 36
Length: 47 1/2​This is absolutely beautiful! Cut as a full-length duffle coat, this is a wonderful classic yet versatile plaid duffle--utterly trad., and perfect for weekend use walking the dog in the Maine woods, picking up coffee in Copley Square, visiting the Met, or just browsing the Berkeley bookstores on Telegraph Ave..

It has all of the features you'd want in a first-rate duffle; genuine turned wooden toggles with twisted rope attachments, a shaped "pancake" hood with a fully functional throat latch and studs on the hem so that it can be easily adjusted for a perfect snug fit when it's raining or windy, and functional adjuster straps on the sleeves. It features the traditional double-layer shoulder cape of all good duffles, and has two large patch pockets. It's also full-length, making this the warmest coat you'll ever own, and is lined in beautiful loden green.

This was made in the USA from the traditional duffle blend of 85% wool (for warmth) and 15% nylon (for longevity). Apart from a small ding on one of the toggles--which doesn't affect function and can hardly be seen--this is is excellent condition!

Asking just $115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ben Sherman Half-Belt Coat with Mouton Collar!*



*Made in England!

Size M. Measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 36 1/2​
Ben Sherman clothing is a wonderful mix of classic Ivy and Swinging Sixties London mod style. Founded in 1963 by Ben Sherman who had returned from America because of his mother's illness, Ben Sherman clothing was kicked off with a shirt modeled on the classic Ivy League OCBD..... But with a back hoop and a button on the back of the collar. Naturally, the Oxford cloth was all imported from the US, and the colours were preppy--pinks and pale greens. Not exactly what post-war Britain was used to.... Which led them to be adopted quickly by the Edwardian-inspired "teddy boys" of 1950s Britain, and then--more famously--by the "modernists".... a name that quickly became shortened to "mod".

Ben Sherman capitalized on his success with the youth market, and the brand is still going strong. And this coat shows why.

Cut as a double-breasted half-belt raincoat, this has plenty of stylistic details to set it apart--not the least of which is the beautiful sheepskin collar! This also features patch flap pockets on the front, twin cuff adjusters with metal buckles, and a single hook vent. It has a fully functional throat latch consisting of two leather straps with grommet holes for an adjustable fit, echoing the double straps at the cuffs.

It also has an adjustable half-belt on the back, and a complementary grey lining. It has a deep interior slash security pocket that's fastened with a snap, and a small button-closure interior pocket nearer the hem. It is cut from 60% cotton and 40% polyester--a similar blend to that used by Burberry for their standard raincoats. This is an extremely stylish coat, reminiscent of both the Golden Age of Ivy Style and the mods of the 1960s. It was, of course, designed in London--and then Made in England.

It has a small white blemish on the front, and is missing one of the small buttons on the back belt--a flaw that will hardly be noticed. It is also a little dusty! This coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean "Popover" Anorak!*

*MADE IN THE USA.*

*Size: Medium Tall.*

Chest: 24
Sleeve: c. 36 1/2 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: N/A
Length: 31 3/4​
A preppy classic, the LL Bean "Popover" Anorak is reminiscent of the yachting gear that lies in its ancestry--although this jacket is better suited to hiking and running weekend errands when there's a chance of showers!

Featuring a deep front centered chest zip for ease of wear, a deep zippered "kangaroo" pouch in front that conceals the large handwarmer pockets, this features a hood with a drawstring to secure it in wet weather, and elasticated storm cuffs. Apart from a couple of minor surface marks by the hem this is in excellent condition!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Small Laguoile Pocket Knife

CLAIMED!

*​
Measuring c. 3 3/4" long this is a wonderful knife for every day carrying. It was likely made in Thiers, France--or, failing that, Laguoile itself. (It features the hallmark on the base of the blade that guarantees its origins, as well as the Laguoile logo used by knives from the Laguoile region.) The handle is a stunningly beautiful dark, dark green wood with very subtle natural mottling; the bolsters and case are solid brass. The spine is decorated in traditional Laguoile style with stylized shrubbery, and it features a solid steel bee.

The blade is extremely high quality steel, and possibly unused.

This knife comes complete with its original leather case that was--of course!--made in France.

This knife is in absolutely excellent condition, apart from some minor (and completely uniform) tarnishing to the brass. This happens naturally over time, and occurred during this knife's storage. It could be easily polished away, or else ignored--I would advise ignoring it as the patina is beautiful.

Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA--a bargain for a knife of this provenance and quality with its original case!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO WONDERFUL VESTS-PERFECT FOR WEARING UNDER TWEED!*

*1) Giles Hevair Vest!*



*Handmade in Lyons, France.*

Tagged EU 52 (US 42)

Width: 21 1/2
Length: 24 1/4​
Giles Hevair is an artisan with a workshop at 14 Rue de Brest, Lyons. SInce 1994 he has specialized in hand-making bowties, cravats, and vests--mainly from silk produced either in Lyons itself, or within 50km of the city, but also from French cotton and cashmere.

Like many artisans, Giles is passionate about his products, and so while he will sell bow ties through his website if you want one of his vest you'll have to visit him in person at his workshop--he simply won't sell them online.

So, unless you plan a trip to Lyons soon you're out of luck... Unless you buy this vest from me!

This is a wonderful example of Giles' work. Cut as a traditional vest with a rear buckle adjuster, this is hand-made by Giles from beautifully soft, silky cotton--as indicated by the interior tag that was hand-written by Giles himself. This vest with its classic gold and blue paisley patterning would be perfect paired with tweeds.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



 

*2) WONDERFUL silk vest with foxes' masks, by Wathne!*
​


*Size M. MADE IN THE USA*

*Perfect for wearing under tweed!*​
This is absolutely beautiful! The Wathne company was founded by three Icelandic sisters (Soffia, Berge and Thorunn) who are descended from King Harold Fairhair of Norway (hence the crown on their label) The company is based in Nantucket--a location chosen because the sisters fell in love with it in the mid 1980s after sailing into the harbour on their sloop *Outrageous*.

Wathne specializes in private-label items with a fishing and hunting theme--and this vest is a classic example of their wares. Although there is no fabric content listed it is clearly all silk, and features a wonderful pattern of highly detailed fox "masks" (i.e., fox faces). The vest features two functional front pockets, and two silk strips to tie or pin at the back for shape. It is in absolutely excellent condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut! It fastens with buttons that features a beautifully detailed stag's head with antlers.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged M. Measures:

Width: 18 1/2
Length: 25 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Woolrich Shirt-Jacket!



Size L.*​
Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

This is a wonderful example of a traditional American Fall-Winter shirt-jacket! Made in the USA by Woolrich this has a shallow double vent for ease of wear, two front flapped and button-down pockets, and two handwarmer pockets. It has button cuffs, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Saf-T-Back Hunting Jacket. *
*Made in Altoona, Pa!*



Size 38. c. 1950s/1960s.

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: c. 33 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 26 3/4​
You needn't hunt to wear this jacket--this would be perfect for hiking, or for weekend use walking the dogs in the park--it really is an incredibly cool piece!

This is terrific! Dating from the 1950s or 1960s this is cut from thick sturdy cotton duck that has softened with age. It features a four-button front, and deep flapped pockets on the front with elastic to hold shells; these are topped by deep handwarmer pockets. The flaps and the handwarmers are in blaze orange. This also has a flapped breast pocket, a padded quilted shooting patch on the right--again, in blaze--and a soft corduroy collar.

It has an action back for ease of movement and a full width game-pocket at the lower back. It also has a zip-in interior game pocket.

This jacket shows signs of field use, but it is by no means "distressed"--just in Good/Very Good condition!

Asking just $45, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WAY COOLER THAN FILSON!*

*Wonderful 1960s Vintage "Bullseye Bill" Hunting Jacket.*

**

*Size 38. (If this were a 40 it wouldn't be here!) Measurements:*

*Chest: 22 1/2*
*Sleeve: c. 32 1/2 (measured like a shirt)*
*Shoulder: 19*
*Length: 28*​
You don't have to hunt to enjoy this jacket--it's perfect for hiking, walking the dog--even running errands in the city when thee's a chance of rain!

This is just *way* cooler than anything Filson's ever made! Cut from thick waxed cotton that's become wonderfully pliable over the years this jacket has a four button front, two deep patch pockets on the front, and a zippered security pocket; the patch pockets have blaze orange flaps and feature elastic shell holders inside. It has a full-width game pocket at the rear, and a large blaze orange section on the back. It is unlined, although it does have full-width game pockets on the inside, also. It has a cord collar.

This was, of course, Made in the USA, and is in (conservatively) Very Good/Excellent condition--a testament to its quality and this has been field used each season since about 1963!

Asking just $45, or offer.... Cooler and FAR more functional than Filson for far, far less!

(Shotgun shells and '38 Springfield bolt-action not included!)


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC CAMELHAIR TOPCOAT!*

**

*From The English Shop of Princeton.*

*c. 42, 44*​
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 47

The camelhair topcoat is an Ivy Fall classic--and one from The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Five Ivy retailers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style) is simply perfect!

Cut from a blend of camelhair and wool this lovely classic coat has the traditional three-button front closure and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and the traditional large internal patch pocket made from the lining material.

Naturally, it was Union made in the USA.

This coat is in excellent condition, apart from one tiny moth nibble on the right shoulder--which is right on the shoulder seam and so blends in perfectly and can't be seen!

Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*US Authentic Reproduction WWII A2 horsehide jacket*

**

*Made in the USA. Tagged size 40, and fits true.*​
Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (to end of knits)
Shoulder: 19
Length (bottom of collar): 25 1/2

A lovely reproduction of the classic A2, this is cut from horsehide that's just starting to develop some wonderful grain, and just get better with use. This is in excellent condition: The knits at the cuff and hem are lovely and tight, with just one minor pull on one cuff, and some minor pilling on the interior of the hem. There's a very small scuff on the underside of the right-hand sleeve--the sort of thing you'd pick up in a week or so anyway--and two *very* small marks on the left-hand pocket. And there's a small light spot in the liner near the hem.

To be sure, US Authentic's A2 jackets are not as accurate reproductions as those made by Eastman or Aero.... But they are very respectable reproductions cut from decent horsehide--and since this is FAR less than a new Eastman or Aero you can wear it without worry!









Asking $225, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL Cord Half-Belt Shooting Jacket 
from Polo Ralph Lauren.


*
Size: XL. Measurements:

Chest: 24 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 31 1/2​
This is wonderful! Cut from lovely corduroy the colour of aged honey this beautiful jacket is a lovely casual take on the traditional shooting jacket. It has a three button front with a very fluid lapel--it's almost but not quite a 3/2! The lapels are lovely and narrow, and feature a fully functional throat latch. The jacket is darted, and has two deep, flapped, bellows pockets on the front.

It has a bi-swing, action back for ease of movement, and an attached half-belt; the back is beautifully pleated into the belt as it should be, for elegance and comfort. The jacket is fully lined, and all of the buttons are the proper leather-covered, metal-shanked 'football" buttons. The locker loop is present and intact.

The attention to detail is impressive--the throat latch button has "Ralph Lauren" inscribed around its edges!

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition--there are no visible flaws at all, but I'm always conservative rating cord!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL WOOL TIES!

Now that Fall has started, shouldn't you be stocking up with wool ties? Yes, you should..... and lucky for you I have over 20 lovely ones to pass on today!*​
NB: All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. All prices include US shipping; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

*Offers are very welcome, especially one two or more ties!*

*GROUP 1: Shetlands and lambswool and more, oh my!*



1) Blue, slate, and cream wool tie. Likely Shetland. 3 1/4". $15.





2) GORGEOUS autumnal Shetland tie by Lochcarron. Made in Scotland. 3 1/2". $18.



 

3) VINTAGE wool plaid. Lovely! Keeper missing, otherwise excellent. Almost certainly Scots. 3". $15.



4) BEAUTIFUL subtle heathery sky-blue tinged with heathery purple-mist by Churchill Handwoven. 3 1/4". $15.





5) VINTAGE Welsh Flannel wool tie. A lovely vintage tie with a pronounced flare, hence 4 1/4" at the end. $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) BEAUTIFUL vintage Roxburgh tie; Made in Scotland. This does have a couple of small brown blemishes, as shown, but these blend and so aren't that noticeable. But they are there, so this is just Good condition, and so $10. 2 7/8"



 

7) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Donegal Shetland tie by Liberty of London. Scotland. 3 1/4". $18.







8) Kincora Tweed. Woven in Ireland. 2 7/8". $16.





9) Woven in Scotland wool tie in heathery blue. This has a very small faint blemish, as shown, hence just $10. 3".



 

10) GORGEOUS autumnal Shetland in shades of moss and bracken. From Lochcarron. 3 1/4". $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 2: Harris Tweed, Heatherknits, Rooster, and more!*



11) Vintage "Heatherloom" tie for Rooster. Perfect for casual tweed! Two small snags/holes in the collar area, which won't be seen when worn; hence Good condition and just $9. 3"



 

12) RARE! Harris Tweed tie in burnt orange. Made in Scotland for Martini Carl of Boston. Founded in 1951, Martini Carl became through the 1990s (which marked the death of its founder) one of the coolest places to buy menswear in Boston.... Not only because of the exceptionally high quality of the clothing--Boston has plenty of WASP appropriate retailers!--but because it loved clothing with a twist--such as this lovely Harris Tweed tie in autumnal burnished orange! This has a couple of tiny snags and blemishes--as shown--and so is in Very Good condition. Why is it so wide at 4"? Because it *should* be.... A wide Harris tweed tie in subdued autumnal orange is just the sort of item Carl's was famous for! Asking just $20.





13) VINTAGE Churchill Handwoven. This is rather more orange than the pictures show! 4". $12.





14) VINTAGE Irish wool tie; hand-dyed and woven. 2 5/8". A couple of small faint blemishes and a small snag, as shown, hence just $10.



  

15) Vintage Rooster wool geometric knit. Lovely! 3". (The keeper will be attached before mailing.) $12.





16) RARE Vintage Rooster Tapestry Knit ti. 3 1/8". Perfect for brown tweed! $15.



 

17) Rooster Knit tie. 3 3/16". Lovely! $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GROUP 3: FOXES! And Shetlands! And more!!*



18) GORGEOUS Slate-blue plaid Shetland from Lochcarron. I have just discovered that this has a tiny pinhole in the weave on the front about 4" up; this blends in so well that I didn't see it when taking close-up pictures, but it is there! (It is pictured on the main picture--but it's pretty close to impossible to see!) So, this is in Very Good condition, and is $12. 3 1/4".





19) FOXES! Absolutely gorgeous, and perfect with tweed! This has the *tiniest* faint white blemish, as shown, but this can hardly be seen. made by John Comfort of England, a firm founded in the early C20th and synonymous with extremely high-quality classic English country ties. This lovely vintage tie was sold by Stockton's of Atlanta--one of the classic Southern trad. stores! 3". $20.



  

20) MORE FOXES! By Robert Talbott. Silk and wool; woven in England. Alas, this has blemishes, as shown; but it's still perfectly wearable casually with tweed! A lovely tie, still, in Good condition. 3". $12.





  

21) RARE! Likely dating from the 1950s judging by the small ACWA Union label on the tag, this is made from lightweight wool challis imported from Italy. This does have a faint white blemish near the tip, as shown--it is very hard to see in person, as the camera accentuates it. It also has a very very small snag on the underside of the thin end of the tie. Good condition. 2 3/4". $10.







22) Kincaid & Company. Solid green lambswool tie woven in Scotland. 3". $12.


----------



## katch

I'm on the lookout for a 3/2 sack, lower patch pocket camel hair jacket in approx. 40L. PM me if you happen to have one available. Thanks!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Barbour Rugby Shirt. Size XL.*

A recent offering by Barbour, this lovely rugby shirt has a cord collar and matching cord elbow patches. It has reinforced shoulders, and side gussets for ease of movement. It features tartan lining in the neck area and at the gussets.

This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged US XL:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 39 (designed to be worn bunched)
Length: 28 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*WORLD WAR II ERA OFFICER'S CAPS*



*I acquired these caps from the estate of a retired Colonel who collected militaria.
*
*These are all perfectly wearable, but would also look wonderful on a shelf in your office, or upturned for use as holders of small items... Who wouldn't want a lovely piece of American history?*​
*1) GORGEOUS Officer's Cap!*

This is a military cap that appears to date from the WWII era. It has a perforated leather sweatband; both the visor and the undervisor are also leather. This cap features a patented "Pac-Cap" device on the interior for easy removal of the insignia for packing. The leather sweatband also proudly notes that this is "The Zephry you can PAC!" The olive drab cap is all wool. This is a *very* high-quality cap!

It was, of course, Made in the USA, and with the exception of some wear to the lining of the cap (as you'd expect from a cap that is this old!) it is in excellent condition.

Interior circumference: 22 1/2.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





     

*2) WWII Officer's Cap*

This cap appears to date from the WWII era. It has a leather sweatband and visor; the undervisor is dark green and appears to be wool baize attached tightly to the upper visor. The cap badge is attached securely, and has a reinforcement on the interior. The olive drap exterior is all wool.

It was, of course, Made in the USA, and with the exception of some wear to the lining of the cap (as you'd expect from a cap that is this old!) it is in excellent condition.

Interior circumference: 22 1/4.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) Cap purchased by Officer Harold E. Haslem; lovely lining!*

This cap appears to date from the WWII era. It has a broad interior leather sweatband which appears to have been attached by hand. The visor if leather, and has a dark green underside. The insignia is attached by a standard screw mechanism and is in excellent condition. The lining of this cap is beautiful--a rich dark harvest gold with ornamental geometrics. This is an exceptionally well-made cap!

It was originally purchased by Harold E. Haslem; his initials are embossed on the sweatband.

The olive drap exterior is all wool.

It was, of course, Made in the USA. It does have two VERY small moth nibbles, but these are hardly noticeable; I only found them while photographing the cap close up. There are also a couple of very small marks to the visor--again, these are hardly noticeable. Apart from these minor issues it is in excellent condition.

Tagged 7 3/8. Interior circumference: 22 1/2.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WWI Patriotic Postcard, sent Nov. 23rd, 1918.*​
Sent to a Mr. Ralph E. Boone of Bustleton, Phila. on Nov. 23rd, 1918 (back when Bustleton was a farming area, centered on the pre-Revolution Bustleton Tavern) this was a notice that he was called to serve his "Countries flag" being of draft age..... although unlike most WWI draft notices this call included the sender of the message, his

"Lady friend"

!

A lovely piece of American history, this is just $15, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*1960s Vintage Stocks, Ascots, Cravats....



Whatever you call them, I have some lovely vintage examples available today!*​
Since these are vintage I'm conservatively rating them as being in Very Good/Excellent condition, although there are no blemishes on them unless otherwise noted.

As always, all prices include shipping in the USA, and offers are very welcome--especially on two or more items!









1) Very dark blue with yellow dots. All silk. 1960s Saks Fifth Avenue. $18.



 

2) Wonderful vintage geometrics on dove grey background. Utterly 1960s--as it should be, since it's from Saks Fifth Avenue around 1963!







 All silk. $18.



 

3) Dark blue with red geometric patterning. All silk. 1960s, from Saks Fifth Avenue. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

4) Wonderful 1960s swirling paisley in golds, reds, and sepia browns! Acetate. $18.







5) Yellow with dark blue dots. Some very minor age marks, as shown, hence Very Good condition. All silk, 1960s, from Saks Fifth Avenue. $16.



 

6) BEAUTIFUL cravat; the main body is dark red with neats, then a paisley border, and then a lighter red edge section. No maker or retailer, but clearly silk, and clearly 1960s. Very Good condition. $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*REGIMENTAL TIES!*​


As always, *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*NB: All ties are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted. *​
1) VINTAGE 1960s regimental. Unlined. Silk. For Dey Bros. of Syracuse. Vintage, so Very Good/Excellent. 2 1/2". $15.



 

2) Gentry Shop of Florida. All silk, made in the USA. 3 1/8". $14.



  

3) Ferrell Reed for Britches of Georgetown--one of the great preppy stores!
All silk, woven in England. Vintage. perfect for tweed! 3". $15.



  

4) Nautica. 3 3/4". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) HAND MADE IN ITALY for Faconnable. GORGEOUS! TINY blemish as shown which won't be seen when worn, so very Good/Excellent condition.
3 1/2". $15.



 

6) WOVEN IN ENGLAND. Vintage; made for Mills-Touche of Phoenix. 3". $15.

  

7) 1960s VINTAGE. Unlined. Minor surface creases, hence Good/Very Good. $12.





8) Liberty of London silk tie. Made in England. Perfect for tweed! 3 1/4". $15.



 

9) VINTAGE 1980s Chaps by Ralph Lauren. 2 1/2". Silk. $15.



 

10) J. Crew. Hand made in the USA. 3 1/2". $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

11) VINTAGE Old-School Abercrombie & Fitch tie--this is NOT the mall version, but the real Sporting Goods store that Hemingway shopped at! Made in the USA and just at home with tweeds as suiting, this lovely tie has a tiny blemish about 3/4 of the way up on one stripe, and so is in Very Good condition. $15. 3 5/8".



  

12) VINTAGE Bill Blass. 3 1/8". $12.





13) Argyle and Sutherland Highlanders tie by Robert Stock. 3 7/8". made in the USA. $15.





14) WONDERFUL! 1960s VINTAGE Yale University tie. Unlined, and in Very Good condition. Utterly Ivy! 3". $18.







15) WONDERFUL! 1960s VINTAGE Brown University tie. Unlined, and in Very Good condition. Utterly Ivy! 3". $18.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Claiming #3 and #13. PM sent.


----------



## TweedyDon

16) Guy Laroche. Lovely slubby silk. 3 1/4". $12.





17) VINTAGE regimental from The Locker Room, NJ. c. 1960s. 3 1/4". Poly-silk-perfectly acceptable for vintage ties!  $14.





18) The English Shop of Princeton. Utterly Ivy! Regimental with a tiny rub on the edge of the blade at the corner. 35/8". $15.







19) Marc Jeffries regimental. 3 5/8". $14.





20) Chaps by Ralph Lauren. A lovely tie! 3 3/4". $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

21) Brown and Church regimental. Perfect for suiting or tweed! Small blemish, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 3 5/8". $13.



 

22) VINTAGE Late 1950s silk tie; unlined and classic! A couple of small blemishs, as shown, hence Very Good condition. 2 1/2". $15.



 

23) UTTERLY VINTAGE IVY! This lovely tie was originally sold in NYC's Penn Station c. 1970 by John W. Ryan, Princeton Class of '44, President of Cloister Inn Dining Club, who owned The English Shops (well, just the one, actually!) and who sold tradly clothing to other Princetonians commuting to New York. The store closed in 1977.

This is a lovely example of Ryan's wares, and is in excellent condition. 3 1/2"; woven in England. Poly--acceptable in vintage ties! Perfect with tweed. $15.



 

24) VINTAGE 1950s/1960s "Guardsman Stripe" by the tradly store Bamberger's of NJ. very Good condition; all silk, unlined.



 

25) Brooks Brothers. The Classic #1 stripe! 3 1/2". $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

26) Charles Tyrwhitt. 55% silk, 45% cotton--a very heavy, thick fabric for a tie, which gives it a lovely drape! Made in Italy. 3 3/4". $15.



 

27) Envoy. Silk. 3 1/4". Perfect for tweed! $14.


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP.



WillBarrett said:


> Here's a nice Shetland. Maker unknown, along with source of manufacturing. Material is almost certainly 100% wool. Feels on par with my older Lands End sweaters made in Scotland.
> 
> Pictures are not ideal but I can do more.
> 
> Color is a heathered blue - perhaps a darker azure.
> 
> Asking $30 or offer shipped.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest - 22.5"
> Shoulders - 18.5
> Sleeve cuffed - 25"
> Length - 25"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

BUMP



WillBarrett said:


> Going to post pics and measurements later but I've got a 3/2 Brooks camel hair in window pane in size 38R. Wanted to drop that in advance.
> 
> Asking $50 or offer
> 
> Update:
> 
> Shoulders - 18"
> Chest - 20"
> Sleeve - 23.5" (+2")
> Length - 30"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Pics to come in the am, but I'll have a BB Brooksease 3/2 navy blazer with two patch pockets.

Size 43R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDWat

The Original L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater (Made in Norway)

**SOLD**

This is the classic Norwegian Sweater, and it is much better than Bean's current offering, or at least that seems to be the consensus of most people who have encountered both. If this sweater was my size I would be keeping it and selling the current version that I own instead. L.L. Bean started out making these sweaters in Norway out of 80% wool and 20% rayon. In the 1990's Bean moved production to China; when this proved a failure, Bean returned to having them made in Norway, but changed the specifications in the process. The new version is much thinner, made of 100% wool, and has a tighter, less comfortable neckline. This sweater, like others made during the original Norway period, is thicker, heavier, and significantly more durable than the current models. It also has (in my opinion) a better shape than the current models and, given the age of the sweater, it clearly holds its shape much better.

Tagged size XXL. Measurements: Chest 26 3/4", Length 30", Sleeve 27 1/2" (including a 2.5" inch cuff)


----------



## TweedyDon

TDWat said:


> The Original L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater (Made in Norway)
> 
> $32 shipped to USA
> 
> This is the classic Norwegian Sweater, and it is much better than Bean's current offering, or at least that seems to be the consensus of most people who has encountered both. If this sweater was my size I would keeping it and selling the current version that I own instead. L.L. Bean started out making these sweater in Norway out of 80% wool and 20% rayon. In the 1990's Bean moved production to China; when this proved a failure, Bean returned to having them made in Norway, but changed the specifications in the process. The new version is much thinner, made of 100% wool, and has a tighter, less comfortable neckline. This sweater, like others made during the original Norway period, is thicker, heavier, and significantly more durable than the current models. It also has (in my opinion) a better shape than the current models and, given the age of the sweater, it clearly holds its shape much better.
> 
> Tagged size XXL. Measurements: Chest 26 3/4", Length 30", Sleeve 27 1/2" (including a 2.5" inch cuff)


Someone should grab this--everything said in its favour is true, and these are becoming harder to find!


----------



## Fading Fast

TweedyDon said:


> Someone should grab this--everything said in its favour is true, and these are becoming harder to find!


Could not agree more sadly says this firmly medium-sized sweater wearer.


----------



## Reptilicus

Price Drop

Chrysalis Chatsworth Field Coat - Whipcord (KPT) New with tags, size M $325

A heavy duty wool Whipcord will keep you safe from the elements and looking great. Expertly hand tailored by Chrisalis in England.

It's a beast weighing in at 6lbs.

- Olive with a touch of brown heavyweight wool whipcord.
- Traditional English Field Coat styling.
- Thick insulated quilted lining, extends down the sleeves, sleeves have elasticized cuff on inside to repel the elements
- Lower interior breatheable drop liner for additional warmth and protection.
- Loden cloth lined funnel collar and loden cuff piping.
- Inner elasticized knit cuffs.
- Heavy duty brass double zip front. Leather buttons.
- Bellow pockets with flaps, and upper slash pockets. All lined in moleskin.
- Snap-straps in upper slash handwarmer pockets hold lower bellow pockets open for easy access to shells or other contents
Essentially indestructable.
The coat has an '*All Weather Wear Protection System*' - a weatherproof breathable membrane between the tweed shell and the inside lining.
*Waterproof *- A solid membrane to keep you dry.
*Windproof* - 100% windproof barrier to keep you dry & warm.
*Breatheable* - Body moisture is transmitted through the membrane to keep you dry, warm, and comfortable.
*Sizing:
Medium - 42-44
P2P 25.5"
Sleeve 36"
Length 36.5"*


----------



## paxonus

I have two pair of older LL Bean wool cavalry twill trousers in a 34x30. These are the heavy material with a pleated front and relaxed fit. They are in like-new condition. One grey and one olive green. If any interest, I can post some photos.


----------



## efdll

Yes, photos please.


----------



## LeeLo

*Allen Edmonds Northland Size 8.5D Camp Moc*
Asking *$50* shipped CONUS

Great pair of Allen Edmonds Northlands, their camp moc. I bought these recently but they were too tight and did not fit. The soles look brand new and the leather is in fairly new condition as well. Shoe trees not included. Please let me know if you have any questions before purchasing and I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## katch

Friendly reminder for those looking to part with a 3/2 roll camel hair sports coat - 40L... I'm your man!


----------



## Reptilicus

*The lot is sold*
J.Press Shaggy Dogs, all taged Size M, $45 each, selling the ones that don't make the rotation.









Navy, chest P2p 19.75", pristine condition, sleeve uncuffed 32.5", cuffed 29", length 26.5"









Winter White, Never Worn, chest P2P 21.5", sleeve uncuffed 32", cuffed 30", length 26.5"









Burgundy, Never Worn, chest P2P 21.5",sleeve uncuffed 34.5", cuffed 31.5", length 27"









Blue/Grey, Never worn, chest P2P 21.5",sleeve uncuffed 34", cuffed 32", length 26"


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*
North Sea Submariner Sweater, Size 42, 100% New Wool $40
This is a highly fitted heavy weight sweater, it has a very snug fit. This sweater has not been worn other than to try on for sizing. *Note, this is a drop shoulder sweater, the shoulder seam will be off your shoulder and down your arm a few inches.
Chest P2P 21", sleeve uncuffed 34", cuffed 30", length 26.5"


----------



## nevr18

Would anyone be interested in a 45 X-Long Brooks Brothers Blazer? Triple patch pocket and 3/2 roll.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Navy/Argyle V Neck, tagged Medium, perfect condition, original owner $25
Chest P2P 22", sleeve 34", length 26"









*SOLD* Bill's Khakis "New England Shetland Sweater", saddle shoulder, tagged Medium, color Pine Green $30










L.L. Bean Ragwool Sweater Tagged Medium, Heather Grey, $25. This sweater has not been worn.
Chest P2P, 22", sleeve 33.5", length 26"









*SOLD* L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater, 100% Wool, Navy, tagged Medium, $30, only a few wearings, flawless condition.
Chest P2P 23", sleeve 32.5", length 25.5"


----------



## gamma68

*L.L. Bean Classics*

*Scotch Plaid Flannel Shirts*
Blackwatch and Dress Gordon
Both size L
No flaws, clean and ready to wear
Each measures 24" chest, 34.5" sleeve

*Price:* $22 each or $40 for both, includes CONUS shipping































*Chamois Shirt*
Red, tagged size L
No flaws, clean and ready to wear
Measures 25" chest, 35" sleeve

*Price:* $25 includes CONUS shipping

















*Want all three items? Take 'em for $60, CONUS shipping included.*


----------



## gamma68

*Lands' End Direct Merchants
Lambswool sweater, tagged size L (42-44)
Made in Scotland*

From the days when Lands' End sold goods made in Scotland. Features saddle shoulders and a handsome heathered green colorway.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measures 24.5" chest, 34.25" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 28" length.

*Price:* $23, includes CONUS shipping.


----------



## Clintotron

nevr18 said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 45 X-Long Brooks Brothers Blazer? Triple patch pocket and 3/2 roll.


Let's talk. Message me, sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*
Final price drop $275
Chrysalis Chatsworth Field Coat - Whipcord (KPT) New with tags, size Medium
A heavy duty wool Whipcord expertly hand tailored by Chrysalis in England.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WORKWEAR! SUEDE TRUCKER JACKET*



*Size M. Measurements:*

Chest: 23
Sleeve straight down: 24 1/2 
Sleeve around curve: 25
Sleeve measured like a shirt: 36
Shoulder: 20 1/2
length (bottom of collar): 24​
Normally, I avoid suede jackets as they always strike me as being rather fragile, prone to marking if you look at them askance.... But that's most definitely NOT the case for this jacket!

Made from seriously rugged dark brown suede with cream top-stitching this jacket weighs in at just under 4 1/2 pounds, making this a jacket that's last for years. The dark brown suede of this jacket will just get better with use--and you'll get a LOT of use out of this jacket as it's incredibly comfortable to wear, being lined with flannel-like dark green cotton for ease of wear--especially since the sleeves are also lined in the same material.

Cut as a classic Trucker jacket this features two button-down flapped top chest pockets and two handwarmer pockets lined with brown cotton. It has two lower side adjusters, is secured by stud buttons, and features a zippered security pocket on the interior.

It does have a couple of flaws; it is missing one of the cuff buttons, and it has some sticky residue on the shoulder, and a small patch of the same stuff on the back. I have no idea what this is, but I am confident that it could be removed with cleaning.... Or you could just ignore it! It really doesn't affect the look of the jacket that much, and it's not in an area that you'd ever touch, so you won't notice it much at all.

However, because of this residue this jacket is in (conservatively!) Good/Very Good condition, and so is just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

And $49 for a suede Trucker of this quality and heft is a BARGAIN!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC L.L.Bean "Flying Tigers" Leather Jacket--with mouton collar!*​
L.L.Bean's version of the iconic A2--the "Flying Tigers" leather jacket--has now become an iconic piece of clothing in its own right, and this lovely example of the rare mouton-collared, non-shearling lined version shows why.

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (to end of knit cuff)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 27 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Vintage Wool Challis Bowtie.*

*Hand-blocked in England!*​
The name of wool "challis" is derived from the Hindko term for an especially esteemed variety of soft rice "shallee bara" grown only in the Western Punjab and refers to the lightness and softness of the cloth.

The cloth was especially well suited to be printed with the small multicolored Asian patterns that appeared on the cashmere shawls imported into England from India in the C19th; this pattern was reproduced by the mills in Paisley, Scotland, and from this came to be known as paisley.

Paisley wool challis is thus a lovely example of the intermixing of cultures, with Scots wool mills interacting with Indian techniques and the resulting product--Paisley wool challis--carrying in its name the echoes of Empire!

The printing of this pattern was traditionally done by hand; blocks of wood about 10" square were carved with a design and covered in dye, and then the design was printed onto the cloth by pounding these blocks onto it with a mallet. Since only one color could be used per block this technique had to be repeated for each colour in the pattern--a laborious process that has now been superseded by the use of larger screens instead of small wooden blocks, although the process is stil done by hand.

This vintage bowtie is a lovely example of hand-blocked wool challis being used for clothing where lightweight wool challis is ideal. Adjustable, this is in excellent vinatge condition, with just one tiny pinhole on the reverse.

And at just $16, shipped in the USA, this is an extraordinarily inexpensive way to wear a classic item of clothing whose origins lie in the multicultural mixings of the British Empire!


----------



## TweedyDon

*A BUNCH OF BOWS!*

In addition to the vintage wool challis bowtie I have already posted, I have these beauties!

*As always, all prices include shipping in the USA, and all offers are very welcome, especially on two or more bows!*

_*All bows are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*_​
1) Turnbull & Asser bowtie... in either Princeton orange or the orange of Mr. Jefferson's University!







Absolutely gorgeous, and in as-new condition! All silk, and handmade in England. Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.





 

2) Yale Bulldog bowtie! Adjustable, all-silk, Made in the USA. In excellent condition! Just $18, shipped in the USA.







3) Land's End neats. Silk, adjustable. $14.



 

4) Dark red with geometric patterns. Adjustable. Silk; hand-sewn. Perfect for tweed! $15.





5) Brooks Brothers Makers; a recent tie. Silk; hand-sewn in the USA. Cufflink pattern! $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London. Sunshine yellow. All silk. Adjustable.



 

7) Vintage Brooks Brothers formal black bow tie. Adjustable, all silk. Beautiful! $17.



 

8) Vintage dark red wool bow with neats patterning. Adjustable. Very Good condition. Perfect for tweed! $14.





9) Sky blue polyester bowtie. Adjustable, vintage. $8.



 

10) Dove grey vintage bowtie. Likely silk. Adjustable. $10.


----------



## WillBarrett

BB Makers and Merchants OCBD
Traditional fit 
Blue 
16.5/34

In excellent shape. I could keep but putting this out for y'all.

Asking $28 or offer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Hi all,

Hoping for a big-footed buyer on here before I deal with eBay!

Full strap Alden loafers in shell.

Size 14 E - excellent condition!
Asking $150 shipped conus.

https://i.imgur.com/rZ3rJOy.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/owYWyYH.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/wEjjXed.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/ElR9AsT.jpg


----------



## TweedyDon

*Please note: Photobucket is now down (AGAIN!) and so pictures of my items are not showing up.

Since this is a recurrent problem despite my having a paid account, what other services to people here use for pictures?*


----------



## Patrick06790

I use Image Shack. It costs a bit, $20 a year or something. You can try it out for 30 days for free.


----------



## JDL II

Calfskin Tassel Loafers from the now defunct "Grayson's of Columbia, SC"

Not too sure about the maker, but they feature a 270 degree goodyear welting construction, leather oak soles, and soft calfskin uppers. What more do you need?

*Size 10.5 D, Asking $100 shipped from Columbia, SC or best offer (hit my DM)
























*
Heels are in perfect shape









Last compared to a size 12 D alden loafer (on right) on the VAN last. Soles are in good condition as well.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Way below retail pricing on practically brand-new items, folks.

*L.L. Bean Classics*

*Scotch Plaid Flannel Shirts*
Blackwatch and Dress Gordon
Both size L
No flaws, clean and ready to wear
Each measures 24" chest, 34.5" sleeve

*Price:* $22 each or $40 for both, includes CONUS shipping

*Chamois Shirt*
Red, tagged size L
No flaws, clean and ready to wear
Measures 25" chest, 35" sleeve

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Try to find an as-new, Scottish-made, saddle-shouldered Shetland at a better price. I dare ya.

*Lands' End Direct Merchants
Lambswool sweater, tagged size L (42-44)
Made in Scotland*

From the days when Lands' End sold goods made in Scotland. Features saddle shoulders and a handsome heathered green colorway.

Excellent condition with no holes, stains or other flaws. Clean and ready to wear.

Measures 24.5" chest, 34.25" sleeve (with cuff rolled), 28" length.

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC US NAVY PEACOAT!

CLAIMED!

*

*Size: 50R

Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 32 1/2*​
Weighing in at a lovely warm 5 1/2lbs this beautiful US Navy peacoat is in absolutely excellent condition--it has clearly been worn either very sparingly or not at all.

This is (of course!) cut as a traditional modern peacoat with a six-button double-breasted front, slash handwarmer pockets, a rear hook vent, and an oversized collar designed to stay up against Atlantic winds. The pockets are lined in heavy duck, and, like the rest of the coat, are in unmarked excellent condition--the right-side pocket even has its original change pocket present and intact!

This coat is fully lined; the top with a satin-like material, the bottom in what seems to be a wool-blend lining. This is an extremely comfortable and warm coat!

There is no maker name anywhere, but this appears to be a US Navy contract coat.

A bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*US Navy brass buttons, made by Waterbury of Conn..



Still in their original (and sealed) Government-approved bag!*​
Waterbury was founded in 1812 and is still the premier suppliers of stamped brass buttons in the United States. When Grant met Lee at the Appomattox Courthouse, both men were wearing Waterbury buttons on their uniforms!
This traditional continues today, with Waterbury making buttons for use by all branches of the armed services.

This is a set of 7 (6 for use, one spare) 1" US Navy brass buttons for a peacoat of other uniform coat. They are unused and in their original (and sealed) bag.

Asking just $20, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORIGINAL Vintage Mighty-Mac Suede Chore Coat*



*PLEASE NOTE*: *This is an original USA-made Mighty Mac, NOT one of the very faithful reproductions that are currently being made in Japan!*​
Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 5/8
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length (BOC): 32

Mighty Mac was founded in 1909, in Gloucester, Mass.--America's oldest seaport. Like Filson, it specialized in functional and durable workwear, with an emphasis on that used in seawork and sailing.

Like Filson, Mighty Mac's clothing--in which form followed function--was ruggedly handsome and exceptionally durable, and this led to its being adopted first by preppy sailors, and then by the Ivy community as a whole. Alas, like many American "heritage" companies its relatively small and devoted customer base was insufficient to enable it to withstand the move to cheaper off-shore clothing in the 1970s and 1980s, and the firm closed in 1989.

This was a blow not only for the Stateside pretty devotees of Mighty Mac's clothing, but for the Japanese "Trads" who idolized it as an American heritage brand. The Japanese devotion to Might Mac led to its resurrection in 2009 by the Japanese company 35summers, who marketed faithful reproductions of Mighty Mac items to an increasing and loyal Japanese clientele.... who were happy to pay the exceptionally high prices for new "Mighty Mac Out O'Gloucester" items!

This suede chose jacket is NOT one of the expensive Japanese reproductions but an original Mighty Mac garment, likely dating from the 1980s when rugged clothing was being popularized by Ralph Lauren and Timberland, and some "heritage" brands like Mighty Mac were having their last hurrah.

Cut from lovely still soft suede this is a classic American chore coat. It has a three button front, two deep front pockets, and a functional (but clearly never used) throat latch for protection against wind. It has a shallow twin rear vent for ease of movement and American cuffs. It is fully lined, and was made in Gloucester, Mass.--not Japan! Its chain locker loop is intact and present.

It is missing its original zip-in liner, and has the usual scuffs and slightly rumpling to the suede from use--this hasn't been babied, and nor should it have been! This is a wonderful, original piece of Americana that's perfect for wear in the Fall... and will make you the envy of the cooler kids in Tokyo!

Asking just $45, boxed shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Andover Shop 3/2 sack in Camelhair

*​
*Tagged 40L, this lovely jacket measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31

As you'd expect from The Andover Shop this is absolutely beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from first-rate camelhair, this has a lovely fluid lapel roll and beautifully narrow lapels--as befits a jacket that likely dates from the 1960s.

It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features lapped seams across the shoulder and down the center back. It has a single rear hook vent, and two button cuffs. Naturally, it has very natural shoulders. It is a vintage jacket, and has some minor fading from age in the lining of the arms, as shown, and so it is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

This also has a MYSTERY LABEL!

It states that The Andover Shop has four locations: Hyannis, Osterville, Fort Lauderdale, and Palm Beach. There is no mention of either Andover, Mass., or Cambridge, Mass.--as far as I know the only locations that The Andover Shop has ever been. And it's very unlikely that this jacket is from another "The Andover Shop". Not only is the logo that of THE Andover Shop, but this jacket is so quintessentially Ivy it really couldn't have been sold anywhere else.

Hyannis, Osterville, Fort Lauderdale, and Palm Beach are all Ivy bastions.... So it is quite possible that during the heyday of Ivy Style The Andover Shop had the 1960s equivalent of "pop up" locations in appropriately Ivy stores in those towns--and this jacket was sold in one. And given that this is the first time I have seen a label like this in all my years of enjoying vintage Ivy items I suspect that this was a very short-lived retail experiment.

This might be one of the few chances left to secure an item from The Andover Shop. The Shop is currently for sale, and might well close.

Asking just $59, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VIYELLA SHIRTS!*

*Vintage and recent!*​
Viyella (a blend of wool and cotton) is one of THE classic Ivy fabrics for Fall and Winter, having long been popular with the Ivy Leaguers' British cousins.

I've written a short history of Viyella for *WaterhollowTweed*, that appears here: https://www.waterhollowtweed.com/single-post/2018/08/19/Viyella-Fabric--A-Brief-History

And now I have several lovely Viyella shirts to pass along--in both the old-school blend of 55/45 wool/cotton that is no longer available, and the newer 80/20 blend.

*1) Vintage Viyella shirt from Trimingham's of Bermuda.*



Size Large.
Chest: 23 2/4
Sleeve: 34 1/4.

Viyella fabric woven in Scotland.

This is made from the old-school blend of 55/45 wool/cotton--the blend that made Viyella so well-loved and that is, alas, no longer made. And this shirt was sold by Trimingham's of Bermuda--a much-loved Ivy store that is now long gone. Since the fabric of this shirt is no longer made and the retailer has long closed, this is a very rare opportunity to secure a lovely Trad item!

This shirt is in excellent condition. Asking just $29, OR OFFER, shipped in the USA.

  

*2) Vintage Viyella shirt.*



Size: Large.
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 34

Fabric woven in Scotland; shirt made in Ireland.

Likely dating from the 1960s or early 1970s, this carries the Royal Warrant indicating that the company that made the fabric--William Hollins & Co. of Derby, England, the developers of Viyella in 1893--was chartered to made this fabric for the Queen.

Made by Leine Eireann Teo of Dublin, Ireland this has the tiniest start of a fray on the collar, as shown--but this currently blends into the pattern! It is thus in Very Good condition, and so is just $25 shipped in the USA.

  

*3) BEAUTIFUL recent Viyella shirt.*



Size: M
Chest: 23
Sleeve: 33 1/2

in the current blend of 80/20 cotton/wool, this is a lovely red and green tartan shirt that was Made in Canada. Excellent condition. Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.

  

*4) LOVELY Viyella shirt in bracken and chestnut check.*

*CLAIMED!*

*5) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Viyella shirt.*



Size: L
Chest: 25 1/4
Sleeve: 36

This is absolutely gorgeous! Cut from the current Viyella blend of 80/20 cotton/wool, this shirt is truly beautiful--a wonderful subdued tartan of slate-blue, muted moss green, and berry red. Beautiful and versatile! Made in the USA, and in excellent condition. Asking just $27, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes, and Bean Boots!*

**

*For both men and women! *

*As always, all prices include shipping in the USA--and offers are very welcome!*​
1) Maine Hunting Boots. 6-eyelets. Minor creases and scruffs to the leather uppers, as shown, and some minor wear to the heels and soles, as shown. (The leather uppers could use conditioning.) New laces! Very Good condition. The original version--increasingly hard to find! Size 10M. Asking just $45, or offer.



     

2) Bean Boots. 8-eyelet. Some creasing and scruffs to the leather uppers, which could use conditioning; some minor spattering (paint?) to the rubber uppers. Some wear to the soles. Good/Very Good condition. Size 11 GW. Asking just $35, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

3) Bean Boots. 6-eyelet. *CLAIMED!*

4) FOR HER! Bean Boots Boat Shoes in a lovely dark navy. Excellent condition. Size 7LM. Just $39, or offer.



  

5) Maine Hunting Shoe. The original and best! Increasingly hard to find. Minor wear to soles and very minor wear to leather uppers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 10CM. Asking just $45, or offer.



   

6) FOR HER! Maine Hunting Shoe. Increasingly hard to find. The original and best! Minor wear to soles and very minor wear to leather uppers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L 10..... I believe this is a Ladies' Size 10. Asking just $39.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe *

*Easy Restoration Project.*​
These are lovely! Vintage--script label--LL Bean Maine Hunting Boots (8-eyelet version) with minor scuffing to the leather uppers and some wear to the chain-link soles, these do need a minor repair--the leather upper on the right-hand boot is coming adrift from the sole at the back and needs to be reattached.

This would be an easy fix for your local cobbler--or else you could send these back to Bean--and then you'd have a wonderful wearable vintage American classic! As such, they're just $20 shipped in the USA.

Size 6EE.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A few shirts tonight. $20 each.

LE Super-Pinpoint; a heavy pinpoint they offered a few years ago. It is what a Hyde Park is to an average oxford. Pink uni stripe. 15.5x36



Old BB blue oxford, 16x36
Old BB pink pinpoint, 15.5x35



Old BB bengal stripe, 15.5x36

LE Viyella (old 55 wool/45 cotton blend), medium tall



White RL polo, classic fit, small



Not sure if this will fly here or not...
Gant Rugger "slub madras", short sleeve, medium

LE No Iron Twill Highlander twill, 15.5x36



We went casual at work, so there will be more to come. A few suits (38L), slacks and some other items. Stay tuned.


----------



## gamma68

*ORVIS COUNTRY TWILL SHIRT
Tan/multicolor
Brushed cotton, tagged size M*

These shirts go great with tweed jackets and the very traditional British tan/multicolored check pattern (see last pic for best representation) is perfect for fall. Must-iron, too. No flaws, clean and ready to wear.

Measurements
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"

Orvis retails these at 89 bucks. You can have this one for *$25, CONUS shipping included*.


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE 3/2 BROKEN BONE TWEED JACKET
Made for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor*

This fantastic lightweight tweed has lots of Trad hallmarks. Leather buttons, 3/2 roll, natural shoulders, two-button cuffs, swelled edges, single vent, two interior pockets. USA-made. It's also quarter-lined, making it a nice choice for warmer fall days or for those who live in warmer climates and seek a tweed option. Tan with gray/blue striping makes it versatile.

Van Boven remains in business today, just a stone's throw off the Univ. of Michigan campus in Ann Arbor.

No flaws, clean and ready to wear.

Measurements
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 20.5"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE WOOLRICH PLAID WOOL SHIRT
USA-made, tagged size L*

Made in the days before Woolrich sent production overseas. These shirts are great for wearing over an OCBD, and this one has great fall colors. Two button-flap chest pockets. 85% wool, 15% nylon. Clean and ready to wear with no holes, stains, odors.

Measures 24" chest, 35" sleeve.

*Asking $23 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Woolrich Shirt-Jacket!*

**

*Size L.*​
Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

This is a wonderful example of a traditional American Fall-Winter shirt-jacket! Made in the USA by Woolrich this has a shallow double vent for ease of wear, two front flapped and button-down pockets, and two handwarmer pockets. It has button cuffs, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, of offer, boxed shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Schott Belt in Top Grain Saddle Leather*​
Size 40
Strap length: 44 1/4
Length to middle buckle: 40

Made in Elizabeth, NJ, by the people who brought us the Perfecto biker jacket, this lovely belt is a classic Schott product--sturdy, utterly American, and made to last.

It has a very hefty brass buckle, and is cut from thick top grain saddle leather. It has some minor striping at the end from use, and one or two minor marks, and so is in Very Good condition. Ready to give you decades of wear!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST 2018!*​
I'll be posting a LOT of tweeds in the next few days, in sizes from 36 to 54.... So stay tuned!

For previews of Tweedfest 2018 check out my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*, where *the first set of 20 tweeds has already been posted*!


----------



## WorkingTrad

*Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" Jacket*
​3/2, and hook vent, this linen jacket has almost everything you could ask for. There is a bit of padding in the shoulders but it's fairly softy. In very good condition especially considering that it's linen and vintage. I'm not a label expert but, based on the label, I think the jacket is from either the early 80s or late 60s. I've never seen a BB exactly like it. There are a few spots on the jacket that I have photographed, there is also some discoloration inside around the collar. Half lined. Tagged 41R

Measurements:

Chest: 21"
Shoulders: 18.5"
Back Length: 30"
Sleeve: 23.5"

I'd prefer to trade, I'm looking for a quintessential Ivy blazer either 40s or 38. Otherwise $35.00


----------



## WorkingTrad

*Brooks Brothers Sack Suit Black*​
This is a black two piece, 3/2, sack suit. It is BB Golden Fleece and has the custom order tags in both the jacket and pants. (I am not uploading because the original customer may still be alive). Pants are cuffed, and jacket cuff buttons are functional. It was made in 1992. Preferably traded for 40s/38 jackets and blazers, or $38

Measurements:

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Back Length: 32"
Sleeve: 26"

Pants: 33x31


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST 2018!

*​
I'll be listing a whole slew of beautiful tweeds over the next few days, starting with at least 20 today! They'll be in sizes from c.36 to c.54, and will include lots of Harris Tweeds, 3/2 sacks (both recent and vintage), an Orvis shooting jacket, some gorgeous custom-made tweeds in Zegna cashmere, English bespoke from the oldest family-owned firm in London, and more!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; International inquiries are very welcome, with shipping at cost!

Also as always *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*Now let the tweedy fun begin! *​


----------



## TweedyDon

*1) Orvis Half-Belt Tweed Shooting Jacket.*

**​
Tagged 44L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

Orvis are well-known for their classic, functional sporting clothing, and this jacket is a lovely example of their wares. Cut from a lovely mid-weight tweed in a mossy houndstooth pattern, this is a traditional shooting jacket.

featuring a half-belt back, this has a pleated bi-swing back for ease of movement in the field, especially when tracking quarry with your gun. It has a single center vent, a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked, as is traditional. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It also features an ornamental throat latch and suede elbow patches on each sleeve.

This lovely jacket was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition. Ready to give you decades of wear, whether in the field shooting, tramping through the Maine woods, or walking the dogs on a weekend on Boston Common, this is a bargain at

just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING!*

*Pair of beautiful Custom-tailored tweeds, cut from gorgeous Zegna cashmere.*

**​
*3) Custom-tailored Zegna Cashmere Tweed jacket with Bracken and Chestnut overchecking.*

c. 38, 40S. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29

This jacket--and its brother, which will be posted next--are absolutely gorgeous!

Made by Brothers Preta (a very old-school family-owned Italian custom tailors in Fairlawn, NJ) this gorgeous jacket is cut from absolutely exquisite Zegna cashmere from Inner Mongolia. This fabric is cashmere as it used to be--thick, soft, and luxurious, not the thin stuff that is so plentiful in mall stores today.

The patterning and colouring of the cloth do full justice to its quality--a wonderful base of brown and dark rich cream in a twill weave, with a wonderful Autumnal overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken. This cloth is truly beautiful--my pictures don't do it justice at all!

The quality of the jacket also does justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts, this is replete with handwork throughout. It is unvented--in Flusser-approved style--and features two deep patch pockets on the front. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is a bargain at just

$65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the US. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!





   

*4) Custom-tailored Zegna Cashmere Tweed jacket in flecked mossy herringbone, with Dark Berry Red and Sky Blue Overchecking*

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4

This jacket--and its brother, which has just been posted--are absolutely gorgeous!

Made by Brothers Preta (a very old-school family-owned Italian custom tailors in Fairlawn, NJ) this gorgeous jacket is cut from absolutely exquisite Zegna cashmere from Inner Mongolia. This fabric is cashmere as it used to be--thick, soft, and luxurious, not the thin stuff that is so plentiful in mall stores today.

The patterning and colouring of the cloth do full justice to its quality--a wonderful base of mossy-green herringbone flecked through with dark lichen, with a beautiful overcheck in dark berry red and sky blue. This cloth is truly beautiful--my pictures don't do it justice at all!

The quality of the jacket also does justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts, this is replete with handwork throughout. It is unvented--in Flusser-approved style--and features two deep patch pockets on the front. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is a bargain at just

$65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the US. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!

Camelhair Tweed Jacket, woven in Scotland!*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 32

In absolutely immaculate condition, this gorgeous camelhair jacket is cut from a beautifully soft barleycorn camelhair (woven in Scotland) with a lovely dark cream and light honey overcheck. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked.

This was Union made in the USA by Guildhall Clothes for Ratcliff & Schwartz, the now-defunct traditional clothiers of Harrisurg, Pa..

This jacket is in immaculate condition; I suspect that it has never been worn! It does have a small weave fault on the front if you know where to look; this does NOT present as a flaw, but some of the honey-coloured cloth was woven slightly outside the stripe for an inch or so. Again, you're unlikely to see this unless you know just where to look--I've included pictures!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.







   

*5) BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed Jacket*

*In Blue-Charcoal Barleycord with Overchecking!*​
Tagged 40L (c. 40, 42). Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32

This is another gorgeous Harris Tweed! Made recently for the British store Marks & Spencer this is a truly lovely Harris tweed! The base is a wonderful Royal Blue and Charcoal grey barleycorn weave, accented with subtle flecks of cream, and with an overcheck in slate grey and berry red. This is a really beautiful and versatile jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. True to its British heritage it has twin vents; it is also fully lined, and features metal-shanked buttons.

It is in absolutely excellent condition, and is a real bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*6) VINTAGE Heavyweight Harris Tweed Jacket.

Made in England by Albion.*​Size c. 36, 38. Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 16 3/4
Length: 28 3/4

This is wonderful! Cut from classically heavy Harris Tweed in brown herringbone this jacket likely dates from the 1960s. It was Made in England by Albion, and retains its lovely interior Albion label (featuring the Rose of England) as well as its vintage Harris Tweed label.

Cut as a two-button model with darting this has three front patch pockets with lapped seams. It has a single rear vent, and features the traditional British single-button cuff. naturally, all of the buttons are leather-clad and metal-shanked. It is fully lined and fully canvassed.

This jacket is a vintage jacket, and so it does have some minor patina. There is some minor sagging and fraying to the two interior pockets' top edges, but this won't be seen when worn. The interior country or original label is also frayed. This jacket could also use a press and dry clean! As such, it is in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome!





   

*7) BEAUTIFUL Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket.*​
c. 38, 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

Union Made in the USA for Nick Hilton of Princeton--the successor to Norman Hilton--this lovely jacket is modeled after a traditional British hacking jacket, with a three button front and twin vents.

The tweed is lovely--beautiful soft wool in autumnal browns and mossy green in a classic houndstooth pattern.

The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and apart from a very small mark on one lapel which blends with the tweed is in excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*8) Huntington 3/2 sack jacket in classic grey herringbone tweed!*​
Tagged 46R, but this is closer to c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

This is lovely! Made by Huntington, one of the classic Ivy clothiers, this is a traditional American 3/2 sack jacket in classic grey herringbone tweed--a staple of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't yet have one of these jackets, now's your chance to grab one!

This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has three cuff buttons. It has a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

I have noted to myself that this might have a small blemish on the label; I couldn't see this clearly even in bright sun, and now can't see it at all indoors, but I'm assuming it's there and just very faint! This could also do with a dry-clean and a press. As such, it is conservatively in Good/Very Good condition, and so a bargain at

just $29, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.



https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/TWEEDFEST 2018 SET 1/DSC07900_zpsegziazi4.jpg.html   

*9) Vintage Harris Tweed jacket in charcoal herringbone with vertical stripes.*​
Made in Holland!

Tagged 40R. (Closer to 38, 40S). Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29

Despite their less than Ivy name the Dutch company "Alexander's Wide World of Fashion" used to make some very nice, serviceable Harris tweed jackets--and this one is no exception!

Cut from a dark charcoal herringbone Harris tweed which features the classic Harris vertical striping in chestnut and blue, this is a contemporary two button jacket with single vent. It is fully lined, and has single button cuffs; the buttons are all leather-clad and metal-shanked and are developing some lovely patina.

The jacket could use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*10) GORGEOUS London Bespoke Jacket made by L. G. Wilkinson, of 11, St George Street, London.

THE OLDEST FAMILY-OWNED BESPOKE TAILORS IN LONDON!*​c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Founded in 1919, L.G. Wilkinson has occupied the same premises at 11, St George Street since 1924. It still operates today, as it the oldest family-owned bespoke tailoring business in London. Unlike many London tailors--including some on Savile Row--Wilkinson's cuts all of its cloth and makes all of its garments on the premises, in the traditional way, rather than measuring its customers and outsourcing the work to non-British tailoring companies. This does mean that Wilkinson's jackets are more expensive than many of their rivals'--but the fact that they continue to flourish shows that their clients appreciate the value of a truly British tailoring firm, and the continuance with tradition that it represents.

This jacket is a testament to the exceptionally high quality of the tailoring that you can expect from a true London bespoke tailor. Cut from a lovely sort wool cloth in traditional Glen Plaid in black and cream with crimson windowpane overchecking--this wonderful jacket is, of course, both fully canvassed and fully lined. Cut as a traditional British three button jacket with darting it features simply tons of handwork throughout--even the buttonholes are sewn by hand, and are, of course, all fully functional. It has a twin vent, and all of the buttons are a lovely dark natural horn.

As befits a bespoke garment this has plenty of attention to detail; the pocket flaps are lined with the same wool felting as the collar, for example, rather than with the same material as the lining. This jacket was completed on the 12th January, 1979--but given its utterly classic cut it could have been made last week.

This is a truly beautiful jacket, and is a bargain at just $59, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

*11) Briggs of Providence Comfy Plaid Jacket.

Made in the USA. Designed in Great Britain by Hardy Amies.*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 3/4

Originally sold by Briggs of Providence--the upscale clothier for all of Rhode Island--this lovely heavy winter plaid jacket is a medly of slate-blue, browns, and creams. It is a current two button jacket with darting and twin vents. The buttons are all leather-clad metal-shanked football buttons. It features two hacking pockets--true to its British heritage, like the twin vent--and is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has some minor loose stitching in the lining, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It was Union made in the USA.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





   

*12) CLASSIC BARLEYCORN HARRIS TWEED JACKET WITH SUBTLE STRIPING!*

*BEAUTIFUL, MADE IN THE USA.*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

This is a lovely, classic Harris tweed in the relatively rare barleycorn pattern, with classic Harris vertical striping in russet, golden wheat, and sky blue. This is a contemporary two button front jacket with subtle darts; it has three button cuffs, and all of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons that are perfect with tweeds. The jacket is half-lined, and has a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*13) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*​
c. 38. Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town; the cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger in Pennington, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.







   

*14) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*​c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this could use a dry-clean and a press to freshen it up; it also has a small tear to the lining by a corner of a pocket, as shown. It is thus in Good/Very Good condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*15) J. PRESS 4/3 JACKET

POSSIBLY THE ONLY ONE LEFT IN EXISTENCE!




This is an EXTREMELY rare jacket!*​
c. 40, 42L Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32 3/4

Not only is this the first 4/3 jacket that I have ever seen in person, but I've also never even seen pictures of these jackets posted anywhere in the trad. blogosphere or on forums. (The closest anyone has come has been Ivy Style who in 2009 posted a picture of one that was featured in a J.Press ad from 1952.) This leads me to believe that this might be the first original 4/3 jacket to have surfaced in many years.... And while it's unlikely to be the ONLY surviving original 4/3 jacket in existence it's certainly one of the very few that are left.

In any case, this is certainly rarest mainstream model of jacket around. (York Street tried to revive this cut in 2009, but their execution was terrible, and it deserved the swift death it received.) This is not that surprising. J. Press introduced this as the "Four Button Odd Coat" in 1952, and while it is unknown how long this model was sold for it's unlikely to have continued past 1955. This was, after all, the 1950s, and innovation in jacket cut was frowned upon by the clientele of places such as Press and Brooks.

Yet Press wasn't really trying to innovate, so much as attempting to appeal to the memories of the flamboyant Jazz Age with this coat reminiscent of the Victorian-inspired jackets of the 1920s. With the war just over, and prosperity beckoning, wouldn't this be just the time to wear clothing popular on college campuses during the Gilded Age? It seems that the answer to this was no..... Ivy Style was in the ascendant, and while it hadn't yet solidified into the 'curriculum" of clothes that were "right" 3/2 sacks were de riguer..... and the 4/3 didn't last.

This explains the extreme rarity of original jackets today. Produced only by Press, and in a very limited run, few have survived the last 65 years to be wearable today.

That's a pity, for, as this example shows the 4/3 sack when done well combines the timeless quality of the 3/2 sack with additional insouciance. Although Press suggests that this be worn as a 4/3 with the lower button undone it seems better as a 4/2 jacket, with only the third button done up; this not only reflects its 3/2 ancestry but also adds extra interest to the collar roll.

This particular example is cut from tapestry patterned tweed in a nod to the more innovative tweeds of the 1920s; the colourway is peat and bark brown. It has a twin vent--appropriately given its heritage--and two button cuffs with faux buttonholes--again, a nod to the Victorian English riding jacket that lay in its ancestry. It also features two leather elbow-patches--although these are likely to have been after-market additions. This jacket was half-canvassed, and was, of course, Made in the USA. It is also fully lined.

The tweed shell is in very Good condition, needing only a press and some minor attention to a couple of weak threads on the shoulder. The lining, however, has some minor frays in the body, and some tearing and disassembly under the arms. This could either be replaced, or, more economically, patched by a competent dry-cleaner tailor. Given the condition of the lining this jacket is in Good condition overall.

As I mentioned above, it is possible that this is the only original 4/3 sack in existence. However, since I purvey clothing, and not museum pieces, this is still very competitively priced at *just $35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*16) GORGEOUS Corneliani Autumnal Tweed.

Retail c. $1675. 
Here? $65, shipped in the USA!*​
Tagged EU 54L (US 44L) this measures:

Chest: 22 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Sleeve: 26 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

This is absolutely beautiful! Made in Italy by Corneliani, this is cut from beautifully soft virgin wool with a wonderful hand and drape. The cloth is a wonderful autumnal Glen Plaid--perfect for Fall and Winter, and the transition into Spring.

Cut as a contemporary two-button model this is darted and unvented. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

The nearest Corneliani jacket I can find on Saks' website retails at $1675, so how about $65, shipped? That's over $1,600 off retail! 





   

*17) Dark Charcoal Harris Tweed*​
Tagged 42L; closer to a 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31

Cut from wonderful Harris Tweed in a dark charcoal herringbone pattern that's flecked with pumpkin orange, gorse yellow, berry red, and moss green, this lovely jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting. It has a single center vent and it is fully lined. the buttons are all leather-covered metal-shanked "football" buttons.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition and is a steal at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## mhj

*Shirts, Shirts, Shirts Size 17/34*

Blue Lands End Hyde Park OCBD
From the olden days before they shortened the collars

1 blue and 1 white (it is a standard white, looks ecru in the photo) Jos Bank OCBD
Also with great collar rolls

All new, never worn, some still in plastic bags.

Prefer to sell all 3 together. Asking $60 including shipping to CONUS.


----------



## TweedyDon

*18) Land Rover Gear Tweed Jacket*​
Tagged 41R. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Capitalizing on the current love of all things "heritage" Land Rover has collaborated with several clothing manufacturers to produce "Land Rover Gear"--a Land-Rover themed twist of classic clothing.

While most of these products were utterly forgettable, some stood out as Land Rover occasionally had the sense to collaborate with real clothing companies, rather than those that just placed logos on sweatshirts and fleeces. One of the most notable of these collaborations was that Land Rover had with Barbour.

While this isn't a Barbour x Land Rover tweed, it IS an extremely well-made and beautiful jacket, Made in Canada. True to its British heritage by way of Land Rover this is inspired by a traditional hacking jacket, with a three button front, darts, and a wonderful moss-green base with (extremely!) subtle overchecking in Royal Blue, cream, and chestnut.

Is is unvented, fully canvassed, and fully lined, with four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition; the two exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Despite being made for Land Rover this is a *real* tweed jacket, and so is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

PS: If you're interested in Land Rovers, one of the best defences of them as city vehicles is given in Iain Banks' novel *Dead Air*!





    

*19) AS IVY AS IT GETS!

Harvard Coop. Harris Tweed. 3/2 sack.*​
Tagged 42L. (Could also be 40L). Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 32 1/2

This jacket is about as Ivy as it gets! originally sold by The Harvard Coop (the official university store of Harvard University), this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket from grey herringbone Harris Tweed.

This is about as Ivy as it gets!









The jacket has a lovely liquid lapel roll, and the buttons are all metal-shanked, leather-covered buttons the colour of burnished chestnut--perfect for grey herringbone tweed! As you'd expect, it has very natural shoulders. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and is in excellent condition except for a small professional reweave about 6" below the shoulder one the left-hand sleeve.

This was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TDWat

*Brooks Brothers Makers 3/2 Roll, Three Patch Pocket Blazer*

Measures 38R/40R (but tagged 37R)

Measurements
Chest: 20"
Sleeve: 23.25"
Shoulder: 18"
Length: 31.25"

****SOLD*** shipped to continental USA*

This is probably as close as you can get to the archetypal trad blazer. Made in the USA by Brooks Brothers, this blazer is navy with gold "Golden Fleece" buttons. It is a 3/2 roll sack suit, half lined and half canvased, and has triple patch pockets and swelled edges. The fabric is a medium-weight wool twill, which (given the half lining) makes for a good year-round jacket.

Overall the blazer is in really good shape, but it needs to be dry cleaned. I've included pictures of some smudges and dirt on the jacket. I'm pretty confident that all of the external spots will come out with dry cleaning, but I realize this is a risk. Thus, if you buy this jacket and get it dry cleaned, and the external spots don't come out, you can return it to me and I'll give you a full refund of the purchase price.


































This is a spot inside the back of the coat:









Some dirt on the shoulder:


----------



## TDWat

*Barbour Quilted Vest/Zip-In Liner, Olive Green*

Men's Size 40

Measurements
Chest: 22"
Length: 28.5"

****SOLD*** shipped to continental USA*

This can be worn separate, as a vest, or it can be zipped into most Barbour waxed jackets to add another layer of warmth. I found that extra layer particularly helpful when wearing a waxed jacket in sleet or snow as Barbour waxed jackets aren't particularly warm on their own. Two layers of insulation also works much better to block wind than the single waxed layer.

Note that this is the quilted version of the vest, not the fleece version (which looks similar from the outside). Here's a link to this version for sale new: https://www.countryattire.com/barbo...ip-in-liner-olive-green-mli0001gn92-a855.html


----------



## DoghouseReilly

DoghouseReilly said:


> A few shirts tonight. $20 each.
> 
> LE Super-Pinpoint; a heavy pinpoint they offered a few years ago. It is what a Hyde Park is to an average oxford. Pink uni stripe. 15.5x36
> 
> Old BB blue oxford, 16x36
> Old BB pink pinpoint, 15.5x35
> 
> Old BB bengal stripe, 15.5x36
> 
> LE Viyella (old 55 wool/45 cotton blend), medium tall
> 
> White RL polo, classic fit, small
> 
> Not sure if this will fly here or not...
> Gant Rugger "slub madras", short sleeve, medium
> 
> LE No Iron Twill Highlander twill, 15.5x36
> 
> We went casual at work, so there will be more to come. A few suits (38L), slacks and some other items. Stay tuned.


Dropping to $15.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST 2018 CONTINUES!*​
*20) GRAIL!! Vintage Langrock 3/2 sack in Rust-bracken tweed!*

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

As everyone reading this knows, Langrock was THE Ivy clothier of The Golden Age of Ivy Style; indeed, so prominent is Langrock in the history of Ivy that even its labels are now collectible!

I'm thus very pleased to offer this gorgeous vintage Langrock tweed!

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high roll lapel, this is cut from seriously heavyweight tweed; you won't need a topcoat while wearing this! Although this appears to be a solid tweed in beautifully autumnal rust-bracken, this is actually a very very subtle herringbone weave.

The jacket features flapped patch pockets, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons.

This jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except that it has had its cuff buttons replaced at odd intervals, so they do not match. But this is no problem at all, as I can have a complete set of four new matching cuff buttons attached at no charge if you wish, including the current buttons with the jacket!

Asking just $69, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA for this absolutely gorgeous Langrock tweed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*21) VINTAGE Princeton University Store 3/2 Sack by Deansgate*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

This is a lovely, classic, vintage 3/2 sack! And it has a lovely Ivy provenance, having been made for Princeton University Store by Deansgate!

Dated "Jan. 18, 1980" this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket in lighter-weight brown herringbone tweed--a staple of the Ivy wardrobe! It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It has two button cuffs, and all of its buttons are leather-covered metal-shanked "football" buttons, as is appropriate.

Given that it is approaching its 39th birthday this jacket is in excellent condition! However, it is a vintage piece, and I'm very cautious with their grading, so this is in Very Good condition, and a steal at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





    

*22) GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Vintage 3/2 sack for The English Shop of Princeton*​
Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

This jacket is so wonderful it's hard to know where to begin!

Perhaps with its most obvious feature: The absolutely;y beautiful cloth that it is cut from! A wonderful Glen Plaid in the subdued dark forest and loden greens that are so evocative of classic menswear of the 1950s and 1960s (and that are almost never seen today), accented with lighter creamy-brown overchecking, this is a truly beautoful cloth.

The jacket does it full justice. Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the Big Five Ivy clothiers in Princeton during The Golden Age--this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and half-lined in a dark blue-green that perfectly complements the tweed exterior. It has a single rear vent, and two button cuffs. It has very natural shoulders.

All of its buttons are the original 1960s buttons; indeed, with the exception of some minor collar creep (easily fixed) this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition,so much so that it's hard to believe that this is an original early 1960s Ivy jacket!

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

A jacket of this quality, in this condition, is rare indeed--and so this is a true bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*23) Cheeky 1970s Tweed!*​
c. 38, 40S. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

If you know menswear well you'll know immediately what decade this jacket was from--and if you know menswear very well you'll also be able to guess what sort of person originally bought this!

The slightly wide lapels and the scalloped pocket flaps place this in the 1970s.... But that the lapels are not too wide and the scalloping more an echo of a British hacking jacket than a deliberate fashion statement places this jacket as one that was bought by someone more used to classic clothing, who was making a tentative foray into the 1970s.

Let's hope that he retreated quickly... But he didn't make any egregious errors with this jacket! While most 1970s items that veer towards the fashionable are rather garish, this little gem is more cheeky--there's something very appealing about its knowingly moving towards being fashionable but not quite being willing to commit!

This means that this is utterly wearable today! It's also very versatile, with a lovely striped tweed of dove grey, petrol blue, and berry red accent stripe. It is a two button model with very subtle darts, a single rear vent, and two button cuffs.

It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





   

*24) GORGEOUS Corneliani 3/2 Tweed Jacket With Twin Vents.*​
Tagged EU 58R (US 48R), this measures closer to a 46.

Chest: 23 1/8
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/8

This is Corneliani's "Easy"model, and it's very well-named--this is clearly a very comfortable jacket to wear!

Cut as a 3/2 jacket with subtle darts, this has a twin vent. It is half-canvassed and fully lined; the lining is lovely, being striped in shades of brown to complement the rich autumnal brown of the tweed exterior.

Made in Italy--of course!--this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*25) GRAIL! Stunning Cashmere 3/2 sack.

Dated November 4, 1960.



Made By "Rogers Peet x Marston"!*​
*I have information about both Rogers Peet and Marston on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*​
Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

This is absolutely gorgeous, and in simply incredible condition!

Long before companies realized the marketing advantages of collaborating with "heritage" menswear brands ("Land Rover x Barbour", "Levis x Filson", and so on) there was a groundbreaking collaboration between Rogers Peer--the preeminent upscale department store of New York City--and Marston, its West Coast equivalent.

Although this collaboration was not heralded with press conferences at hooplah--neither the old-money Rogers Peet nor the civic-minded George Marston would have even considered something so vulgar--the wealthy denizens of San Diego did take notice when they saw in the labels of the clothing they were considering not just one, but two, of the most prominent names in upscale retail. And what cool Californian wouldn't want something from Rogers Peet in their wardrobe--especially when visiting the actual store wouldn't be at all easy, or cheap!

This jacket is one of the few surviving items from that historic collaboration... and given its incredible quality both Rogers Peet and Marston's would be proud that its survived to show the quality of their joint wares.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere--and not the thin stuff so widely available in malls today, but the seriously soft and luxurious cashmere of the middle of last century. And the patterning and colourway are just as remarkable as the softness of the cloth; a wonderful shepherds' check in peat black, midnight blue, with chestnut accents. beautiful--and utterly mid-century.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a 3/2 sack with an exceptionally elegant lapel roll, this is half-lined in striped lining to complement the cloth, and is fully canvassed. It has a single center vent. It also has three patch pockets--all of which are fitted with center reverse pleats, both for function and style.

Naturally, this jacket was Union Made in the USA.

less naturally for a jacket that was made on November 4th, 1960, this is in incredible condition. I am very conservative in grading vintage pieces, and so would never call one Mint--but this comes very close, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was clearly worn sparingly, if at all.... Maybe it was even bought as a souvenir of the Peet x Marston collaboration.

One thing that is bittersweet is the date--November, 1960. Within a year of this jacket's being finished and sent West Marston's was no more.

This is a true Grail item--but one that is utterly wearable. A contemporary jacket of this quality would retail on the secondary market for quite a bit; a jacket with this history far more. So, it's hard to price this... But since my approach here has always been to price items so that even I, a very frugal buyer, would be very pleased with the bargain, how about just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?

A piece of sartorial history for less than the cost of a used recent jacket from Brooks on the 'bay!


----------



## TweedyDon

*26) LOVELY Harris Tweed jacket in grey and cream "broken bone" herringbone, with lilac and sky blue striping.*​
c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

This is lovely! Cut from a lovely grey-and-cream broken bone herringbone Harris tweed shot through with vertical stripes of lilac and sky blue, this is a truly beautiful jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting, and is half-lined. It has a single center vent, and all of the buttons are metal-shanked, leather-covered football buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





   

*27) CLASSIC Harris Tweed jacket in bracken and slate-grey basketweave.*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Cut from a lovely classic basketweave Harris tweed in bracken and slate grey, this is a contemporary two button jacket with a half-lining, half-canvas construction, and a single center vent. All of its buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons.

It was, of course, made in the USA, and with the exception of a quarter-sized water spot on the lining of the shoulders it is in excellent condition.

NB: Please note that the jacket does NOT have a mark on the label; that's just a shadow!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*26) LOVELY Harris Tweed jacket in grey and cream "broken bone" herringbone, with lilac and sky blue striping.*​
c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

This is lovely! Cut from a lovely grey-and-cream broken bone herringbone Harris tweed shot through with vertical stripes of lilac and sky blue, this is a truly beautiful jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting, and is half-lined. It has a single center vent, and all of the buttons are metal-shanked, leather-covered football buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





   

*27) CLASSIC Harris Tweed jacket in bracken and slate-grey basketweave.*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Cut from a lovely classic basketweave Harris tweed in bracken and slate grey, this is a contemporary two button jacket with a half-lining, half-canvas construction, and a single center vent. All of its buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons.

It was, of course, made in the USA, and with the exception of a quarter-sized water spot on the lining of the shoulders it is in excellent condition.

NB: Please note that the jacket does NOT have a mark on the label; that's just a shadow!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

The dark charcoal Harris tweed, the vintage Albion Harris tweed, the Glen Plaid Corneliani, and the Mckenzie Harris tweed have all been claimed--thank you!

MORE TO COME!


----------



## TweedyDon

******************UPDATE****************​
Richard E. Press, the archival consultant at J. Press, has confirmed that the 4/3 sack jacket from J. Press that I listed earlier is from 1949 or 1950, which is the only season that Press offered this style in a very short-lived revival!
With thanks to Marc Chevalier for checking on this!

*NB: This is currently on hold, as J. Press Archives have first refusal!*


----------



## Adriel Rowley

TweedyDon said:


> ******************UPDATE****************​
> Richard E. Press, the archival consultant at J. Press, has confirmed that the 4/3 sack jacket from J. Press that I listed earlier is from 1949 or 1950, which is the only season that Press offered this style in a very short-lived revival!
> With thanks to Marc Chevalier for checking on this!
> 
> *NB: This is currently on hold, as J. Press Archives have first refusal!*


Went back to really look at it and still amazes me that it is almost 70 years old (and now think about it as never have before, my DB is about 70 also).

Harris Tweed used to come in much more variety and weaves, interesting pairing orange and purple.

Hope does go into achieve so preserved, maybe even to be inspiration for a future J Press.


----------



## drlivingston

Adriel Rowley said:


> Went back to really look at it and still amazes me that it is almost 70 years old (and now think about it as never have before, my DB is about 70 also).
> 
> Harris Tweed used to come in much more variety and weaves, interesting pairing orange and purple.
> 
> Hope does go into achieve so preserved, maybe even to be inspiration for a future J Press.


I don't know... JPress would be competing with Steve Harvey, Phat Farm, Stacy Adams, and Fubu in the 4-button jacket market.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

drlivingston said:


> I don't know... JPress would be competing with Steve Harvey, Phat Farm, Stacy Adams, and Fubu in the 4-button jacket market.


Odd, the pictures and text state classic 3/2 sack. I have not seen a four button out there, thought after the War no longer.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Chuckles to Dr. L.

I have a PRL tweed from the 80s with four, count 'em, four buttons.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

Peak and Pine said:


> Chuckles to Dr. L.
> 
> I have a PRL tweed from the 80s with four, count 'em, four buttons.


Just because I haven't seen the Lock Ness Creature doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 

Maybe post in the tweed season thread for everyone's enjoyment?


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> I don't know... JPress would be competing with Steve Harvey, Phat Farm, Stacy Adams, and Fubu in the 4-button jacket market.


But not the 4/3 tweed sack market, with canvassing!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Alden 3403 Snuff suede tassels size 9D. Excellent condition. Realized I needed a c width. $325 PayPal plus actual shipping charges.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Only the last 3 shirts remaining...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## straw sandals

TweedyDon said:


> ******************UPDATE****************​
> Richard E. Press, the archival consultant at J. Press, has confirmed that the 4/3 sack jacket from J. Press that I listed earlier is from 1949 or 1950, which is the only season that Press offered this style in a very short-lived revival!
> With thanks to Marc Chevalier for checking on this!
> 
> *NB: This is currently on hold, as J. Press Archives have first refusal!*


What a beautiful jacket. And that label! I have a Press jacket from 1956, which has a working throat latch tucked behind the collar. Does this jacket also have that feature? I've always wondered if it was standard at Press in the 1950's.


----------



## TweedyDon

straw sandals said:


> What a beautiful jacket. And that label! I have a Press jacket from 1956, which has a working throat latch tucked behind the collar. Does this jacket also have that feature? I've always wondered if it was standard at Press in the 1950's.


Thank you! No throat latch, I'm afraid!


----------



## SergeS

So jealous of everyone who can thrift jackets that fit...Tweedy has some great finds! I'm small shouldered (18") and big chested (23" pit to pit) and can rarely find anything. To old and lazy to hit the weights. Would rather be playing golf!


----------



## paxonus

TweedyDon said:


> But not the 4/3 tweed sack market, with canvassing!


Not a true sack since it is darted, but it is a tweed 4/3 from Ralph Lauren Polo. Came across it on Ebay.


----------



## nevr18

45 X-long Brooks Brothers Blazer. Triple Patch Pockets. 3/2 sack cut.



http://imgur.com/TxbPiOU


Shoulder: 20"
Pit to pit: 23.5"
Sleeve: 27"
Length from Bottom of Collar: 33.5"


----------



## drlivingston

paxonus said:


> Not a true sack since it is darted, but it is a tweed 4/3 from Ralph Lauren Polo. Came across it on Ebay.


Is that a car coat?


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got more pants coming soon, but here's a pair of Bill's to get started.

M1 flat front in faded fatigue color. Light weight material - see pictures for product code. These are usa made. One faint spot as noted.

Waist - 17"
Inseam - 28"
Cuff - 1.25"

Asking $30 or offer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Nice fall shirt folks.

*ORVIS COUNTRY TWILL SHIRT
Tan/multicolor
Brushed cotton, tagged size M*

These shirts go great with tweed jackets and the very traditional British tan/multicolored check pattern (see last pic for best representation) is perfect for fall. Must-iron, too. No flaws, clean and ready to wear.

Measurements
Chest: 22.5"
Sleeve: 33.5"

Orvis retails these at 89 bucks. You can have this one for *$25, CONUS shipping included*.


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Getting harder to find USA-made Woolrich these days.

*VINTAGE WOOLRICH PLAID WOOL SHIRT
USA-made, tagged size L*

Made in the days before Woolrich sent production overseas. These shirts are great for wearing over an OCBD, and this one has great fall colors. Two button-flap chest pockets. 85% wool, 15% nylon. Clean and ready to wear with no holes, stains, odors.

Measures 24" chest, 35" sleeve.

*** CLAIMED ***


----------



## gamma68

BUMP. Way below retail pricing on practically brand-new items, folks.

*L.L. Bean Classics*

*Scotch Plaid Flannel Shirts*
Blackwatch and Dress Gordon
Both size L
No flaws, clean and ready to wear
Each measures 24" chest, 34.5" sleeve

*** BOTH SHIRTS CLAIMED ***


----------



## never behind

Equus Leather bridle leather belt. 

Only worn twice. Excellent condition. 

Size: 40”
Color: Australian Nut
Width: 1.25”

Seven holes, 1” spaced. Has nickel West End buckle. Will ship in original box with bag. 

New is $120 shipped from UK. Asking $85 shipped to CONUS. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Pictures forthcoming:

Navy Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack - two patch pockets.

Size 43R.

Measurements 

Chest - 22"
Shoulders - 18.5"
Sleeve - 24.5"
Length - 30.5"

Asking $45 or offer.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

I'll be listing a LOT of beautiful tweeds (in sizes 36 to 54!) the week after next, when I return from being out of the country.... But if you'd like a preview of what's coming some are "pre-appearing" with full description and measurements (and prices!) over on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed*!


----------



## mhj

*Allen Edmonds Cordovan Shell Cambridge Wingtips - 11 1/2C*

Gorgeous shoe, high quality construction and design, in very good used condition. Asking $300 OBO, retails new for $700.


----------



## WillBarrett

Quick post on this Atkinson's tie.

$20 or offer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

$28 Shipped CONUS
Bills Khakis Shetland Sweater Small Worn but in fine condition. No holes or stains
Chest 20
Sleeve from middle of back 33
















$*SOLD* Shipped CONUS
Barbour Sport Shirt XXL Clean, great shape and ready to go.
Chest 29
Shoulder 24
Sleeve from Shoulder 25.5
Neck 19.5
















$22 shipped CONUS
16.5/33 BB USA blue and white uni stripe OCBD. Collar, cuffs and all buttons are as they should be. Gently worn and ready to go.
Chest 26
Shoulder 19
Sleeve from shoulder 23.25
Neck 16.5


----------



## stewartu

Beautiful DSCP US Navy peacoat. Pure wool, classic styling. Size 44L.

$85 shipped conus.

P2P - 22-1/2"
Shoulders - 20"
Back length - 32" from bottom of collar
Sleeves - 26" from shoulder

I wear 43L sports coat and 35" shirt sleeves. I am 6'1" and 200 pounds.

Add'l pics and/or measurements on request.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST 2018 CONTINUES!

30) GRAIL! Heavyweight Harris Tweed Jacket.



Woven by Kenneth Mackenzie*​
Size c. 40R/L. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 32

This jacket is absolutely GORGEOUS--Harris Tweed as it is meant to be! Weighing in at just under 2 1/2lbs, this beautiful jacket is cut from the most traditional Harris Tweed fabric woven today--the thick, heavy, slightly rough Harris Tweed produced by the Kenneth Mackenzie in Stornoway.

Kenneth Mackenzie was founded in 1906--three years BEFORE the institution of The Harris Tweed Authority. Since they pre-date the HTA and its "Orb" logo Kenneth Mackenzie is the only mill to eschew the HTA label on its cloth, instead affixing their own label identifying the fabric as Harris Tweed. (Although they do have the cloth stamped with the Orb logo.) This serves to identify their cloth as the most traditional Harris Tweed.... and hence items made from it as being cut from precisely the same cloth as that which was made before the First World War.

And not only is this jacket cut from Kenneth Mackenzie cloth--it is a beautiful *almost* solid colour, being a wonderful heathery mix of dusky greys, charcoals, and creams, presenting the rich and varied texture of a Scottish hillside. This is what Harris Tweed does best!

This jacket does full justice to the heavyweight cloth that it is cut from. Beautifully tailored, this is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It features the traditional leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons, and has a single rear vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined in a beautoful Royal Blue lining that is the perfect complement to the colouring of the cloth.

This jacket was tailored and sold in Israel by the Polgat Company, as the top of the line garment for their "Adult" range of men's wear. (The label is in Hebrew.) This provenance is perfectly suited for a traditional Harris Tweed jacket of this quality--after all, it was Jewish tailoring that both made Ivy Style what it is (through Chipp, J. Press, Martin Greenfield, and others) and (through Ralph Lauren) popularized it into its preppy variant!

This jacket appears unworn; it is in mint condition.

As such, this is an absolute bargain at just $60, or offer... And if this is in your size grab it, as Mackenzie Harris jackets don't come along often, and almost never in this condition!

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*31) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!



Italian Guncheck Tweed Jacket in Loro Piana wool and cashmere.*​
Tagged EU 52R (US 42R) this fits closer to a 40R.

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a wonderfully soft and luxurious (yet hard-wearing) blend of cashmere and wool from Loro Piana, the patterning and colourway of this jacket is a wonderfully Italian take on a classic British guncheck: a barleycorn weave with overchecking in early-autumn bracken and burnished chestnut.

Like the fabric it is cut from the jacket is an Italian twist on a British classic with the three button front and twin vents of a hacking jacket, but with a softer cut as befits its Italian origin--although it retains its British military shoulders. The three buttons on each cuff are *just* kissing, and rest on faux buttonholes in the British style. The jacket is darted, fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is in excellent condition, apart from a small ink stain on the inside of one of the interior pockets!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*32) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Mavest Jacket in Autumnal Glen Plaid!


*
NB: You can find a lot more information about Marvest on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed!*​c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Dating from Mavest's heyday during the 1960s, this jacket shows just why they were so successful--and it wasn't just the construction or the price!

The tweed of this jacket is absolutely beautiful; a wonderful autumnal mix of light moss green, rich chestnut, and bracken, on a dark cream base. Lovely! And, as you'd expect from a company that paid careful attention to the cut and construction of its garments the pattern matching on this jacket is meticulous--just look at the craftsmanship that went into making sure that the back of the jacket is so aesthetically pleasing! And, of course, as you'd expect from a jacket whose construction was intended to make it lighter and easier to wear--an effect that was in line with the prevailing Ivy Style--this has very natural shoulders.

The jacket is cut as a two button front jacket with subtle darts, and the (patented) slight curvature at the side seams to provide the jacket with the fullness that would otherwise be secured through full canvassing. The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent.

It was originally sold by Strawbridge Clothiers--in the 1960s a more affordable Trad alternative to Langrock and The English Shop. It was made from American wool in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*33) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 Tweed Sack from Wm. H. Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.

*​
Tagged 40R. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! It was made for Wm. H. Wanamaker of Philadelphia--the extremely upscale menswear store that was founded by the brother of John Wanamaker, the founded of Wanamaker's department store in Philadelphia. The maker was Palm Beach--a brand name of the Goodall Co., a Maine-based clothing manufacturer that was founded in 1931, and that started life making very traditional and upscale clothing--as this jacket attests!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from beautiful dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical striping in chestnut and pale green lichen, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center hook vent and two-button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*34) GORGEOUS English hacking jacket in Heavyweight Nailhead Tweed.

CLAIMED!



*​
Tagged 46R. Measurements:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 1/8

Made in England by Christopher Dawes Country Clothing.

This is absolutely beautiful! Until it went into receivership in 1998 Christopher Dawes made absolutely first-rate British Country Clothing (they used to supply Harrods with their country clothing for the British upper classes, back when Harrods still served the British upper classes!) and this jacket is a wonderful example of their craft!

The tweed that this jacket is cut from is a traditional heavyweight tweed designed for hard field use. It is also a beautiful and rare nailhead, with burnished chestnut brown and forest green accenting the charcoal and cream base. Absolutely lovely--and utterly British.

The cut and construction do full justice to the cloth. This is a perfect example of a British hacking jacket; slanted hacking pockets, a fully functional (and hacking) ticket pocket, a three button front, a single center vent, and single button cuffs--the giveaway of a truly traditional British country jacket. This jacket also has a fully functional bi-swing back for ease of movement, either when riding horses or tracking grouse across the sky with your shotgun. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and apart from the tiniest hint of a fray--literally, merely a hint!--in the lining is in absolutely excellent condition.

It was, of course, Made in England, and is just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*35) VINTAGE Anglophile Hacking Jacket from Zachary All of the "Miracle Mile", Los Angeles, Calif.

*​
(The dappling on the jacket is just evening sunlight filtered through a century-old mulberry tree!)

NB: More information on Zachary All can be found on my *Facebook page*, *WaterhollowTweed*!

c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

A truly lovely jacket, this is modeled on a traditional British hacking jacket, with its twin vents, slanted hacking pockets, slanted (and fully functional) ticket pocket, and wonderful checking and colourway in a medley of bracken, moss green, and lichens!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for Zachary Hall--a store founded in the 1950s and that became so famous in Los Angeles for its television commercials that they inspired Frank Zappa's song "Eddie are you kidding?" (Eddie was the owner of the store, and rhetorically asked himself that question on behalf of his friends owing to his low prices!)

This lovely jacket thus carries with it a small part of Los Angeles history. But, more than that, it's a lovely gem of a jacket that is ready to give you many years of tweedy Anglophilic service!

This has some minor wear to the lining, as shown, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up. It is thus in Very Good condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*36) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack in blue-grey herringbone tweed by Huntington!

CLAIMED!

*​Tagged 46R. Measurements:

Chest: 24 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2

This is wonderful! Cut from a beautiful and unusual blue-grey herringbone tweed this is a classic 3/2 sack from Huntington, one of the great Ivy clothiers. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features all of the Trad desiderata for a 3/2 sack--a lovely liquid lapel roll, a center lapped seam down the back, a single hook vent, lapped seams down the sides, and flapped patch pockets at the front. And, of course, two button cuffs!

It was, of course, Made in the USA--and it is in absolutely excellent condition!

This is a rare larger size, so if this beauty would fit you, I'd advise you to move quickly!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*37) Polo University Tweed by Ralph Lauren.

*​
Union Made in the USA.

c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

This is a lovely tweed from Polo University! Cut from a classic brown herringbone tweed with subtle burnt orange, Spring green, and sky blue overchecking this is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. Featuring a single center vent, this is fully lined.

There is a small weave fault on the lapel (there since new!) and a small minor fray in the lining (not there since new!) and so this is in Very Good condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*38) BEAUTIFUL Polo "Blue Label" 3/2 unstructured tweed jacket.



Made in Italy.*​
Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Made in Italy by Corneliani for Polo Blue Label (not to be confused with the regular Polo line!) this lovely unstructured jacket blends the casual elegance of Italian style with the Anglophilia of American Ivy, resulting in a beautifully elegant and utterly wearable tweed!

As you'd expect from Corneliani this is a lovely unstructured tweed cut from a beautifully soft cloth with a wonderful hand and drape. As is appropriate for a more unstructured garment this is quarter-lined (the lining features hand-made pick stitching) and beautifully made. It has very subtle darts at the front, and a wonderfully liquid elongated lapel curve like a breaking wave on the beach of Salento.

The jacket has two open patch pockets and a beautifully slanted patch breast pocket. Apart from some very minor sag to the edges of the interior pockets--which doesn't affect their function at all, and can't be seen when worn--and a small wrinkle on the breast pocket (easily fixed with a press!) this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Costing a fortune when new, this is a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*39) Handsome Harris Tweed Jacket in Rare Basketweave!



c.40, 42L. Measurements:*​Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32

Cut from a lovely classic (and increasingly rare) basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, chestnut, bracken, and dark cream, shot through with subtle vertical russet striping, this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. The buttons are all leather-covered football buttons with metal shanks.

Union made in the USA,this jacket is in absolutely excellent condition--all of the exterior pockets are still based shut!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*40) VINTAGE Burberry Lambswool Tweed--*
*--woven in Scotland!*​


c. 40R/L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Cut from a lovely soft lambswool cloth that was woven in Scotland, this beautiful wintry-grey Glen Plaid jacket would be perfect for Fall and Winter. With a base plaid of greys the color of Scottish November skies and cold slate overchecked with warm chestnut russet and cool moss, this beautiful jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. Fully lined and half-canvassed, this has a single center vent and three button cuffs.

Originally sold by Renberg's, Tulsa's upscale downtown clothier that was founded in 1913 and finally closed in 1998.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*41) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in dark brown herringbone tweed from Van Boven of Ann Arbor, Mich.!

*​
c. 44, 46. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Founded in 1921, Van Boven is one of the few traditional clothiers that is still going strong--and they still purvey classic Ivy items such as this lovely 3/2 sack in dark brown herringbone tweed!

Although this presents as a dark brown herringbone tweed closer inspection reveals that this is in fact a wonderful medley of dark chestnut brown, lichen greens, and earthy black. Cut as a 3/2 sack with a high lapel roll this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA.

Apart from a single thread slip on the back near the shoulder this is in excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*42) Fully Custom Tailored, Hand-made Jacket 
From Vittorio Castagna, Philadelphia!

*​
c. 38 Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Waist at top button: 18 1/2
Waist at bottom button: 20 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

This is absolutely lovely--and with its combination of burnt orange, blacks, and creams with a subtle pumpkin overcheck this has the perfect colourway for Hallowe'en!

Made by the fully-custom Italian tailor Vittorio Castagna of 17th Street, Philadelphia, this is likely made from a mid-heavyweight blend of silk and wool. It is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket It features slanted hacking pockets on the front, a double vent, and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed and fully lined.

This jacket is fully hand-made, with everything from the pattern cutting to the construction being done by hand in the tailoring rooms of 17th Street, Philadelphia. As such, it is cut to exaggerate the chest of the wearer and provide a very Italian silhouette--so the waist is deliberately tapered inwards with the lower part of the jacket being slightly flared.

Apart from some very minor age foxing to the lining this is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--an absolute steal for a fully hand-made jacket!


----------



## TweedyDon

*43) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" in Pure Scottish Shetland Wool.*

**​
Tagged 46R. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

This is absolutely lovely! Likely dating from the 1980s--the era of The Preppy Handbook and Ralph Lauren's popularization of Ivy Style--this wonderful "Brookstweed" is cut from pure Scottish Shetland tweed, making it warm and durable, with a lovely hand and drape.

The patterning and colourway do full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful autumnal plaid in a medley of soft moss green, slates, brackens, and chestnuts. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting; it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has three button cuffs. It has a single center vent, and was Union Made in the USA.

It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*44) BEAUTIFUL 1960s Vintage Cashmere Jacket in Houndstooth, **from Arnold Constable.*

**​
Tagged 39S. Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 21 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 27 1/2

Founded in 1825, Arnold Constable was THE upscale Department store in Manhattan, and was widely acknowledged as such--dubbed the "Palace of Trade" it served New York's rich and elite, including Grover Cleveland, Andrew Carnegie, Thomas Edison, J.P. Morgan, John D. Rockefeller and Cornelius Vanderbilt.

This jacket shows just why Constable's was so revered. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere--and the thick, luxurious cashmere of the 1960s, not the thin mall stuff that's so prevalent today.

The jacket is a very mod 1960s black and white houndstooth, with classically vintage narrow lapels and--with a nod to the English domination of the Swinging Sixties--a twin vent. The pockets, too, and slightly sloped hacking pockets--the original owner of this jacket no doubt wore it through Carnaby Street, London--or at least wished he did!

The jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and has all of its original buttons.

It does have two minor issues--a tiny fray contained by the stitching on the top of one lapel, as shown, and two TINY spots on the lapel--these simply couldn't be seen by my camera--and likely won't be seen by you either!--but they are there if you're looking closely fro them and know where they are! As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA--an absolute steal for a 1960s cashmere jacket from Constable's!


----------



## TweedyDon

*45) BEAUTIFUL "Broken Bone" Herringbone Tweed Jacket with Three Patch Pockets!

*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31

This is an absolutely lovely jacket! Cut from a beautiful dark brown "broken bone" herringbone tweed with subtle vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, and chestnut. The jacket is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It has the ever-desirable and increasingly rare THREE PATCH POCKETS on the front, with lapped seam surrounds. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It has a single center vent.

It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*46) Zegna Soft jacket in wool and silk. Made in Switzerland! c.44L.*

​
Tagged (EU) 54L; ((US) 44L. Measurements:

Chest: 22 5/8
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder:; 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

Cut from a cloth that's a lovely blend of silk and wool, this beautiful soft jacket by Zegna Soft is a subdued classic light dove grey, with fleckings of cream and a subtle black Glen Plaid overcheck.

Made in Switzerland, this has a Continental three button front and jetted pockets. It is unvented, in Flusser-approved style, and features three button cuffs. It appears to be half-canvassed and is fully lined. It is in excellent condition.

Asking just $39, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*47) GRAIL! Langrock 3/2 Tweed Sack in Wonderful Condition!

*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

If you're reading this, you almost certainly know just how iconic Langrock of Princeton was--and just how important it was in the development and propagation of Ivy Style.

I'm thus delighted to offer this absolutely beautiful 3/2 sack jacket in tweed from Langrock--especially as it is in absolutely wonderful condition!

Cut from a beautiful dark brown, slate grey, and peat black basketweave tweed that is perfect for both Fall and Winter, this gorgeous jacket has a beautifully liquid lapel roll. It features two flapped patch pockets--with lapped surrounding seams--and lapped seams along the back and the sleeves. It has a single center hook vent. It is half-lined, and fully-canvassed. The buttons are all original, all in perfect condition, and all leather-covered "football" buttons with metal shanks.

It is in absolutely excellent condition!

And you can have this wonderful piece of wearable Ivy history for just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## stewartu

Beautiful, luxurious 100% cashmere overcoat in 42R. Fully lined, charcoal color, FANTASTIC hand to the fabric. Raglan sleeves. Fits true to size. Made in Italy.

$110 shipped conus.

Shoulders 19"
Back Length from bottom of collar 48"
Sleeve length from collar 31"

I am 42L and wear 35" shirt.sleeves. This fits me perfectly except for the sleeve length. Otherwise I wouldn't be selling.


----------



## TweedyDon

*48) Twill Lambswool Tweed jacket by Alfred Dean traditional clothes, for Boyd's of Philadelphia.

*​
Tagged 48L. c. 46. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

Made for Boyd's of Philadelphia, one of the few remaining clothing stores that has survived, largely by dint of their superb personal service, this is a lovely example of their current wares--traditional, but with a Continental twist.

Cut from a lovely soft lambswool twill tweed with a subtle pattern of alternating bands of barleycorn weave this features dark red vertical striping and a very subtl;e overcheck in single-thread berry red. This cloth was woven in the British Isles.

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting and jetted pockets. It is unvented, half-canvassed, and fully lined. It has metal-shanked buttons, and pick stitching throughout the lining.

It is in excellent condition except that it is missing a single button on the left-hand cuff; this could be easily remedied by converting it quickly to a jacket with two button cuffs!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*49) Classic Harris Tweed Jacket!

*​
Made in the USA.

c.40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

This is a lovely classic light brown basketweave Harris Tweed jacket! Cut as a contemporary two-button model with darting, this is half-lined and has a single center vent. It features dark chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons with some minor patina. It has some very minor pin holes in the lining, as well as a couple of minor lining marks, and so is in Very Good condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*50) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 tweed sack.*

**​
c.44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from a lovely subtle dark brown barleycorn tweed with a wonderfully subtle windowpane overcheck in turquoise, bracken, and reddish chestnut, this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket by Southwick.

It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It features horn buttons and has lovely natural shoulders.

It was, of course, made in the USA.

It has two small weave faults on the lapel, as shown, and so is a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Field Jacket. 

CLAIMED!

THE CLASSIC TRAD FALL COAT!

Made in the USA, with ALL the right features!*​This is the one that you want! I believe that this version of the Field Coat (with all the bells and whistles, and button-out Primaloft liner) is no longer made--and I'm certain that they're no longer Made in the USA, like this one.

This has all of the features that has made this jacket an enduring Trad classic. Cut from hard-wearing cotton, this has two deep handwarmer pockets on each side, the bottoms of which serve as the covering flaps to the two deep patch pockets underneath. The chest pocket is zipped. The turn-back cuffs are lined in green corduroy, which matches the cord of the collar. The buttons are large and designed to be easy to do up. The underarms are reinforced, all seams are lapped and double-stitched, and the back is bi-swing for ease of movement.

Plus, this jacket has the desirable button-in Thinsulate liner!

These jackets are becoming increasingly hard to find, so if this is your size, grab it!

This jacket is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $45, boxed and shipped in the USA, or offer.

*Size Men's Regular. (Likely around a Large.) Measurements:
*​Chest: 25 1/2 (owing to thickness of liner)
Sleeve: 35 1/2
Shoulder: 21 1/2 (Owing to liner)
Length: 30


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Tweed Vest with fox hunting lining!*​
c. 38. Measurements:

Chest (across the width of the tweed): 18 1/2
Length: 24 1/2

This is simply lovely! A classic mossy grey basketweave tweed vest, this has a lovely fox-hunting themed back. It has four front pockets--the upper two and functional, the lower two ornamental, with their flaps llned with the same material ans the back!

It is in excellent condition, and a lovely bargain at just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING Vintage Double-breasted Harris Tweed overcoat. Made in England for SAKS Fifth Avenue!*

*CLAIMED!*

**​*
Tagged 44L, but this is a vintage size--and likely generous even then. This measures closer to a modern 40L or (maybe) aslim 42.

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 44*

Unfortunately, a lot of vintage Harris tweed overcoats are rather shapeless, with their function of keeping the wearer warm the sole consideration--style being left far behind.

That's certainly NOT true of this beauty!

Cut from old-fashioned, heavyweight Harris Tweed--the sort of cloth that is traditionally associated with the brand--this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. As well as being the proper weight for an overcoat the tweed that this coat is cut from is absolutely wonderful. It is a classic broad herringbone tweed in brown and cream, flecked throughout with gorse yellow, pumpkin orange, forest green, and peat black--absolutely beautiful!

The coat itself does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a double-breasted overcoat with a six button front, this has lovely rounded peak lapels and shoulder epaulettes with . All of the buttons are the classic dark brown leather-covered and metal shanked football buttons that are perfect for Harris tweed. The coat is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The lining is a wonderful 1960s geometric lining in crystallized-honey brown. But the period details don't end there--this coat still retains its retailer interior label--usually removed prior to sale--which is hand-stamped "EXPORT" in red--a testament to the 1960s restrictions on foreign trade that British manufacturers labored under.

This coat has a single deep interior pocket, and two deep slash pockets on the outside, together with a single deep breast pocket. The Harris tweed label on the interior is a lovely rare example, being baby blue, rather than the usual red or greenfrom that era,

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition; it still has acid-free paper in one arm from its careful storage in a cedar closet. It was very sparingly worn--if it was worn at all. (Although please note that the lining is merely basted in for a length of the bottom hem--and easy fix, should you wish to fix this!)

This is an exceptionally rare and very beautiful coat, and so is a bargain at *just $110, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Woolrich Shirt-Jacket!*

*CLAIMED!*

*Grab this while you can..... Now that Woolrich is closing its last American mill authentic American Woolrich items will become increasingly scarce!*

**

*NB: I have over 450 other items of classic menswear for sale on Style Forum. To browse my listings please go to the "Top Sellers" list on the left-hand side of the B&S page and click on my username, "Tweedydon"--located right at the top!*

*Size L.*​
Chest: 23
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

This is a wonderful example of a traditional American Fall-Winter shirt-jacket! Made in the USA by Woolrich this has a shallow double vent for ease of wear, two front flapped and button-down pockets, and two handwarmer pockets. It has button cuffs, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here are three pair corduroy pants from Bill's Khakis. All are Made in the USA. These are not marked M1 or M2 but fit is sort of between those two.

Each pair is 33 waist though length varies.

Descriptions, measurements, and pictures are below.

Asking $35/pair with shipping included. If you want all three, I'm open to offers.



Tan pair with pleats. 

Waist - 33" or 16.5"
Inseam - 28"
Cuffs - 1.5"




Cream in flat front

Waist - 33" or 16.5"
Inseam - 28" with 1.4" cuffs



Darker olive in flat front 

Waist- 33"
Inseam - 29"
Cuffs - 1.25"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS! *

*Half-belt Shooting Jacket with 3/2 lapel by Polo Ralph Lauren.*​




Cut from a beautiful honey-coloured mid-wale cord this lovely jacket has all of the features that you'd want in a classic half-belt shooting jacket--and more!

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 32

Cut as a 3/2 jacket--although not a sack, as it has the darts appropriate for a shooting jacket--this has two deep flapped front bellows pockets that have reverse box pleats for expansion. The exterior breast pocket is a patch pocket set at a slightly hacking angle; all of the pockets are surrounded by lapped seams.

The jacket features leather elbow patches which have wonderful grain; all of its buttons are the classic leather-covered metal-shanked buttons that are perfect with cord and tweed. This jacket has a fully functional throat latch--and you'll likely use this more than you normally would, as the underside of the collar is finished in a decorative Argyle & Sutherland regimental stripe. (This motif is also featured on the locker loop and the leading edges of the interior pockets.)

The jacket has a single center vent, and a sewn-in half-belt at the rear.

Imported, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It does have a minor mark to the lining, as shown, and some very minor sag to the edges of the interior pockets. But neither of these can be seen when worn! Please note that the sleeves were professionally shortened at some point, and so the final button is perilously close to the cuff on each sleeve! This could easily be fixed by removing them and using them as spares.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## SergeS

housemartin said:


> *Open to offers on this, before it goes to ebay*


What is the shoulder width on this please?


----------



## housemartin

SergeS said:


> What is the shoulder width on this please?


Hi SergeS,

19 7/8 inches

thanks for your interest


----------



## housemartin

SergeS said:


> What is the shoulder width on this please?


Hi SergeS,

19 7/8 inches

thanks for your interest


----------



## SergeS

Ahh two inches too wide for me sadly !


----------



## never behind

never behind said:


> Equus Leather bridle leather belt.
> 
> Only worn twice. Excellent condition.
> 
> Size: 40"
> Color: Australian Nut
> Width: 1.25"
> 
> Seven holes, 1" spaced. Has nickel West End buckle. Will ship in original box with bag.
> 
> New is $120 shipped from UK. Asking $85 shipped to CONUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm open to offers on the belt. Equus makes excellent belts. You won't be disappointed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!

Pure Cashmere Topcoat, Made in England by Harris Whitfield & Co. for H.A. & Smith of Bermuda.

*​
c. 42, 44L. Tagged 44L. Measurements:

Chest: 23 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 47 1/2

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from thick, heavy, luxurious cashmere of the type that established this fabric as a genuinely luxury fabric, this lovely coat was made in England by Harries Whitfeld & Co. expressly for H.A. & Smith, the traditional upper-class clothier of Bermuda that catered to Ivy tourists and visiting British Sloanes and boasted the largest selection of cashmere in the Western Hemisphere.

This coat was thus one of the mainstays of Smith's business, being cut from exceptionally thick and luxurious cashmere in a classic camelhair colour. Cut with a traditional three button front, this beautiful coat is undarted. The pockets are lined in thick, soft, cotton duck, with the left-hand pocket including an interior ticket pocket. The coat has two button cuffs. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined in satin.

Judging by its condition (which is immaculate--this was worn very sparingly, if at all) this coat was likely one of the last items that Harris Whitfield made, and H.A. & Smith sold, for these two companies' lives were very similar. Smith's was founded in 1889, and closed in 2006; Harris Whitfield was founded in 1891, and ceased to exist in 2007. Both served persons who wanted clothes that lasted, and it is perhaps a shared refusal to compromise on quality that sealed their fate in the current retail environment.

This is a truly wonderful coat, and new would have easily retailed in excess of $1,000. Given this, it's a bargain at just $145, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Woolrich Hunting Trousers in Classic Buffalo Plaid!



Perfect for hiking, hunting, or simply walking the dog!*​
Size 36. Measurements:

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 1/2

Now that Woolrich have announced that their last American mill will close this December Woolrich items are certain to become even more desirable than they already are.

But these classic hunting pants would be desirable in any case! Designed to fit neatly into boots and to keep the wearer very warm, these are cut from thick, sturdy wool from one of Woolrich's old Pennsylvania mills. (How sturdy this woool is can be seen from the fact that these can almost stand up on their own, as shown in one of these pictures!) They feature a very sturdy (and still fluid) front zip, as well as buttons to attach braces/suspenders to.

These could use a dry clean, and have one or two very small patches of schmaltz that will almost certainly come out, and in any case can hardly be seen owing to the pattern. They are thus in Very Good condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Suspenders for Fieldwork.*

Vintage elastic suspenders intended for use in the field, these would be perfect for the Woolrich hunting pants I just posted!

Brass sliders, leather buttonends.

Very Good condition. Just $12, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*AN IVY CLASSIC!

The English Shop of Princeton Camelhair Blend Topcoat*​


c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2 3/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 47

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made for The English Shop of Princeton--one of the main Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style that closed in December 1996--this beautiful coat is a wonderful example of an Ivy classic. Cut with a three button front and darting from a blend of camelhaor and wool, this is a seriously luxurious coat, weighing in at several pounds.

This is fully canvassed and fully lined. It features four button cuffs, a single rear vent, and the traditional deep interior map pocket in addition to an interior breast pocket for your wallet.

Made in the USA, this is in absolutely beautiful condition--I can find no flaws at all anywhere! I can say with confidence that this is the best example of an English Shop camelhair blend topcoat available today.

This is a very rare opportunity to acquire a beautiful and traditional Ivy topcoat from one of the top Ivy clothiers of the Golden Age--and it's a bargain at just $115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Cording of Piccadilly, London, Quilted Field Jacket.*

**​
Made in Scotland for Cording of London (a store that has been in continuous operation since 1839) this is an absolutely beautiful traditional Quilted Field Jacket.

The external shell is all cotton, and has been quilted for maximum warmth with minimum heft. The lining--which features one of Cording's famous signature tattersall patterns--is all wool, and is also quilted. Despite its lightness this is an extremely warm and comfortable jacket to wear!

It features two deep handwarmer pockets on the front--also lined in the same quilted wool as the main jacket--and has a twin rear vent for horse-riding. The jacket is secured by Cording's signature press-studs, as is the rear vent should you desire this. (Please note that as is traditional the studs are fastened on the "female" side, unlike buttons.) The cuffs also fasten with studs.

This also features Cording's own label, attesting to its quality.

This jacket is in Very Good condition. There is some minor bleeding from the shell onto the wool lining at the hem, and the previous owner wore the jacket with the sleeves rolled up slightly; since the shell has faded this has left the cuffs a slighter brighter (original!) hue than the rest of the jacket. And the shell has the usual minor scuffs from use. All of this, of course, should be considered patina, rather than flaws, and gives the jacket additional character!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 38. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 18
Length: 32


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Beretta Quilted Field Jacket*​


Made in Italy by Beretta, the Italian gunsmith and sporting goods firm that was founded in 1526 (Beretta furnished the Venetian fleet with its cannon barrels used in the Battle of Lepanto in 1571!) this is a lovely classic Quilted Field Jacket in navy blue.

Featuring a complementary cord collar--with the cord being repeated at the edges of the two front handwarmer pockets--this jacket is fastened with Beretta's signature press-studs that are designed to look like Beretta's own branded shotgun shells. The jacket has a plaid shoulder lining and blue interior lining; it also features and interior zippered security pocket. It features Thermore insulation. It has a twin vent for ease of horse-riding, this can be secured with press-studs if desired. This jacket features the Beretta logo on the right chest.

It was Made in Italy and is in excellent condition, apart from a small mark on one sleeve, as shown.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged EU54 (US 44) this measures:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*Woolrich Dark Grey Herringbone Trousers.

CLAIMED!*​
Tagged 34. Measurements:

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1 1/2)

These are lovely! Made in the USA by Woolrich, these are flat-front and uncuffed. They are in excellent condition, and cut from a blend of 85% wool and 15% nylon for durability. Wonderfully warm, these were Made in the USA.... Something that will soon be absent from Woolrich labels!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vineyard Vines Pumpkin "Club Pant" Cords*​
Size 40/32. Measurements:

Waist: 20 1/4
Inseam: 31 3/4

Cut from narrow wale corduroy in a lovely Fall pumpkin, these are the perfect pants to pair with brown tweed! They are flat-front, uncuffed, and in excellent condition. Please note that the colour is closest to that shown in the close-up pictures!

Asking just $27, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*DEADSTOCK! Late 1980s Polo Ralph Lauren Cords.*​
Made in the USA.

Tagged 35/36. Measurements:

Waist: 17
Inseam: 35 1/2

These are lovely, and date from the era of The Official Preppy Handbook and Ralph Lauren's initial popularization of Ivy Style, achieved while he was still working closely with Norman Hilton, one of the "inventors" of Ivy Style.

These feature a button fly and a pleated front; as well as belt loops they have side waist adjusters set to the rear, in a deliberate echo of 1930s styling. They are uncuffed.

They are deadstock, and so have not been worn; the only marks that they have are faint fold marks from storage which will fade rapidly with use and cleaning. Otherwise, they are in excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Kevin's Plantation Hunting Pants.*​
Size 32. Measurements:

Waist: 16
Inseam: 29 1/2

Founded within the last quarter-century, Kevin Kelly's sporting goods store Kevin's Fine Outdoor Gear and Apparel in Thomasville, Ga., has become the focus for Southern sportsmen (and women), especially those who hunt bobwhite quail. Located in a C19th commercial building the store picks up where the old-school Abercrombie and Fitch left off, with a focus on stylish and functional clothing and firearms.

This lovely pair of hunting pants shows just why Kevin's is so successful. Made in the USA, these are all cotton and feature sturdy cotton duck on the front and at the hems, where you'd require protection from abrasion. The interior waistband features soft tattersall cotton--showing that even if only you know of the details in your Kevin's clothing they are still there.

These pants show some minor signs of field use on the legs, and so are in (conservatively) Good/Very Good condition. As such, they're a bargain at just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MUSEUM QUALITY IVY STYLE DARTMOUTH COLLEGE "REUNION" JACKET!



CLASS of '56!*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32

I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.

This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.

Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.

Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders.

It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--and a small rub on the edge of one interior pocket this is in excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.

Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## xcubbies

TweedyDon said:


> *Vintage Woolrich Hunting Trousers in Classic Buffalo Plaid!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for hiking, hunting, or simply walking the dog!*​
> Size 36. Measurements:
> 
> Waist: 18 1/2
> Inseam: 31 1/2
> 
> Now that Woolrich have announced that their last American mill will close this December Woolrich items are certain to become even more desirable than they already are.
> 
> But these classic hunting pants would be desirable in any case! Designed to fit neatly into boots and to keep the wearer very warm, these are cut from thick, sturdy wool from one of Woolrich's old Pennsylvania mills. (How sturdy this woool is can be seen from the fact that these can almost stand up on their own, as shown in one of these pictures!) They feature a very sturdy (and still fluid) front zip, as well as buttons to attach braces/suspenders to.
> 
> These could use a dry clean, and have one or two very small patches of schmaltz that will almost certainly come out, and in any case can hardly be seen owing to the pattern. They are thus in Very Good condition.
> 
> Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


Schmaltz is usually chicken fat; in this case could it be deer guts?


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDFEST 2018 CONTINUES!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA on all items; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*​
*51) Beautiful Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

**

*Size: C. 42, 44R*

*Made for Roots!*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey.

This beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



  

*52) WONDERFUL and RARE!*
*
Solid Mustard Harris Tweed Jacket. Made in England for Archie Brown Ltd., of Bermuda.*
*
Size: c. 38.*

**
Archie Brown, with Trimingham's, Smith's, and The English Sports Shop, was a Bermudian institution until its closure, being famous both for its offerings of upscale British clothing and also for the bagpiper who played in the store every day at noon.

(Please note: The colour of this jacket is much richer than my pictures can capture; it's a lovely traditional English mustard!)

This marvellous jacket shows just why Brown's was so famous. Likely dating from the early 1960s this beauty was Made in England. It has the traditional British three button front and the high lapels, harking back to its hacking jacket heritage. The Harris Tweed that it is cut from is the traditional heavyweight Harris with the rather rough and slightly hairy hand--just what you'd want in a tweed of this calibre! It is also an extremely rare solid colour tweed--the colour of English mustard! It is fully canvassed and fully lined. It is unvented, and has four button cuffs. All of the original buttons are intact, and all are the traditional leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons. This also carries a full set of lovely vintage labels. This does have one or two small blemishes on the tweed, as shown, as well as two small water marks in the lining, and so this is in Very Good condition.... A very conservative rating given that this is likely from the late 1960s!

This is a rare opportunity to acquire a lovely vintage jacket from a renowned (and long gone) retailer at a very good price indeed! Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 21 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*53) Vintage "Brooksgate" Tweed Jacket*

C. 40, 42L

**

This is a truly lovely tweed! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line. This line was aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature offerings, such as "Makers" and "346"--hence the name, "Brooksgate". Not surprisingly, considerable care was taken to ensure that there was no skimping on cut on construction on this line, and that fabrics that would elicit admiration from young women were deliberately used... After all, if you're using this line to snare the naxt generation of customers, you'd better make sure that they have very positive views of your clothing!

This jacket would be sure to tick all of these boxes. It's a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue--my pictures really don't do the beauty of this jacket justice at all!

Perfect for the cooler days of early Fall this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44XL (vintage sizing), this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2

**

* * 

*54) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*
*


Size c. 38S*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town. The cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger at the intersection of W. Delware and Main, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*53) Vintage "Brooksgate" Tweed Jacket*

C. 40, 42L

**

This is a truly lovely tweed! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line. This line was aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature offerings, such as "Makers" and "346"--hence the name, "Brooksgate". Not surprisingly, considerable care was taken to ensure that there was no skimping on cut on construction on this line, and that fabrics that would elicit admiration from young women were deliberately used... After all, if you're using this line to snare the naxt generation of customers, you'd better make sure that they have very positive views of your clothing!

This jacket would be sure to tick all of these boxes. It's a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue--my pictures really don't do the beauty of this jacket justice at all!

Perfect for the cooler days of early Fall this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44XL (vintage sizing), this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2

**

* * 

*54) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*
*


Size c. 38S*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town. The cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger at the intersection of W. Delware and Main, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*55) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

**

*Size c.40, 42 R/L*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Norman Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4



   


*56) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

**

*Size c. 44L*

Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Fall! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin--a clothier so steeped in the Ivy tradition that it even produced a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"!--this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket and a small water mark in the lining, as shown--neither of which could be seen when this is worn!

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*57) S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*

**

*Size c. 42, 44.*

A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut.

Asking just $45, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8


----------



## TweedyDon

xcubbies said:


> Schmaltz is usually chicken fat; in this case could it be deer guts?


More likely just dirt!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Tweed Topcoat in Black and Brown Herringbone.

*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 39

There is no maker's label in this coat, and this, together with its obvious quality, leads me to suspect that it was a bespoke item.. and, judging from the cut of the lapels and the colourway and exceptional quality of the tweed, likely one that was made in the USD in the 1960s.

Cut as a traditional tweed topcoat, this has a four button front and a concealed placket. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. The cuffs feature faux buttonholes. It is in excellent condition, and is thick, sturdy, stylish, and warm! This will give you decades of service.

NB: there are NO marks on this coat, just dappled sunlight on the back!

A bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! 





A wonderful Francophile Blouson jacket by Peter James of Yorkshire, England.*​
Made from Harris Tweed from the Kenneth Mackenzie Mill!

Size S/M. Measurements:

Bust: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/8
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 23 1/2

Kenneth Mackenzie was founded in 1906--three years BEFORE the institution of The Harris Tweed Authority. Since they pre-date the HTA and its "Orb" logo Kenneth Mackenzie often attach labels to their garments that identifies them as being made from Harris Tweed, but which eschews the HTA orb.

This lovely jacket is made from Harris tweed woven in the windswept Kenneth Mackenzie mill--hence the small "KM" Harris tweed label in the back shoulder. (And, just in case there's any doubt about the cloth, this also includes the traditional HTA Orb label on the side!) This is cut as a French-inspired blouson jacket by the English company Peter James (of Yorkshire)--a firm that specializes in traditional tweed clothing for women with a modern stylish twist!

This lovely jacket is cut from a wonderfully supple and lightweight Harris Tweed in a beautiful soft sherbet and cream barleycorn--my pictures don't do this justice at all! (Although the close-ups get the best indication of the colourway.) This has two deep slash pockets on the sides, and a beautifully elegant silhouette. Apart from a very small mark on the lining by the hem this is in absolutely excellent condition.

The original retail would have been c. $500, so this is a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Johnson's Woolen Mill Shirt-Jacket



FOR YOUR SMALL TRAD!*​
Child's Size 12. Measurements:

Chest: 16 1/2
Sleeve: 18 3/4
Shoulder: 16
length: 20 3/4

Founded in Vermont in 1842, Johnson's Woolen Mill has been making beautiful and functional outdoor woolen clothing for four generations.

This is a lovely example of their work; a vintage child's Shirt-Jacket in what seems to be Buchanan tartan. Although this is a vintage item this is perfectly wearable as it is--and given that my price is far less than the original you needn't have any worries about your little darling wrecking it!

This is in Very Good condition; it is missing a button from the front (an easy fix; I can have the lowest button moved up to replace it) and has a tiny surface schmaltz on one cuff. Given that your Small Trad will grow out of this in a season, before passing to along to his or her Smaller sibling, this is well priced at just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA. It'll last for generations!









PS: I believe that the original retail on this was around $125, plus shipping--which is rather a lot for a child's item!


----------



## Reptilicus

Cords,Green Brooks Brothers, 34W32L, both bought new and have never been worn and I need the closet space back. $40 each.

















Brooks Brothers Chinos,Clark Fit. Fall Colors, non cuffed. Pine or Port W34/I31. $25 each or the pair for $45. These chinos
have also never been worn.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SWEATERS!!*​
*It's time for sweaters! And I have a slew of beauties ready to head to their new homes...*​
As always, all prices include *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*!

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*All sweaters are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.*

1) Lord & Taylor. Beautiful and classic Argyle sweater, perfect to wear under tweed! Made in Italy. Size XL. Chest: 23 3/4; Sleeve; 34 1/2; Length: 26 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $22.



  

2) BEAUTIUL Pringle cardigan. Absolutely gorgeous, from one of the best woolen houses in Scotland. Reinforced placket, two small functional pockets. Chest: 24 1/2; Sleeve: 34; Length: 26 3/4. Original retail was c. $225; how about $29?











   

3) STUNNING Paul Stuart. Pure Alpaca, made in Peru! Absolutely gorgeous. Size Large. Chest: 24; Sleeve; 33 1/2; Length: 26. Asking just $35, or offer--likely under 10% of original retail!


----------



## TweedyDon

4) The Men's Store of Bloomingdale's. 100% cashmere. Size XL. Chest: 23; Sleeve: 35; Length: 25 3/4. CLAIMED!

5) Smith's of Bermuda. Cotton; all hand-framed exclusively for Smith's. Absolutely beautiful! This does have a couple of minor blemishes on the sleeves, as shown, and so is in Good/Very Good condition. Size 42. Chest: 20 3/4; Sleeve: 33 3/4; Length: 24. Just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE SWEATERS--and SWEATER VESTS!*​
6) LL Bean shetland in bracken. Beautiful, and perfect for wear under tweed or leather! Saddle shoulders. Size L-Reg. Chest: 22 3/4; Sleeve: 34; Length: 25 3/4. CLAIMED!

7) Polo Golf sweater in 70% wool, 20% silk, 10% cashmere. Beautifully lightweight! Size L. Chest: 22 1/4; Sleeve: 34 1/2; Length: 25 1/2. Asking just $20.







8) Brooks Brothers Fair Isle Shetland sweater vest. Knitted in Scotland. Absolutely gorgeous, and, while classic, very popular now that Aero have launched their own line of Fair Isle vests! Size Large. Chest: 24 1/8; Length: 26 1/4. CLAIMED!

9) Pringle. Beautiful autumnal wintry browns with a Royal Blue overcheck from one of the best mills in Scotland! Made in Scotland. Size 40. Chest: 21 1/2; Sleeve: 31; Length: 25 1/2. Just $22.



    

10) *CLAIMED!* Polo sweater vest. Hand-knitted from CAMELHAIR, wool, and lambswool. A contemporary take on traditional Fair Isle patterns. This is in Good/very Good condition; it has some very small and faint marks on the front that blend into the pattern, and a very small snag hole by the hem, as shown. Size L. Chest: 21; Length: 24.


----------



## TweedyDon

*AND YET MORE SWEATERS!*​
11) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! "Woodstock" Shetland sweater in damson purple, turquoise, and black. Size M. Chest: 21 1/4; Sleeve: 31 1/2; Length: 26 3/4. Asking just $25.



  

12) Viyella Red merino wool sweater. This does have marks on it--although it could still be readily worn as a casual weekend sweater, especially under tweed--and so is FREE with another sweater. Chest: 22; Sleeve: 32 1/2; Length: 24 1/2.





13) DSCP military commando sweater; ribbed for a tight fit, with elbow pads and epaulettes, as well as insignia shoulder boards. Tagged 44R but measures smaller: Chest: 19; Sleeve: 31 1/2; length: 22 3/4. Asking just $19.


----------



## TweedyDon

14) Orvis zip-front cardigan in wool and cashmere. This is lovely; it features a wonderfully fluid zipper framed by alcantra piping along the front. It does have the hint of a snag under one arm, as shown, and some minor surface spotting which will come out with a dry clean. This is thus in Very Good condition, and so is just $19. Size M. Chest: 20 3/4; Sleeve: 32 3/4; Length: 25 1/2.







   

15) LL Bean henley in Forest Green cotton. A whopping 2XX! A lovely sweater for Fall or Winter for the well-fed Ivy chap. Chest: 27 1/2; Sleeve: 37 1/4; Length: 28 1/2. Just $19.


----------



## TweedyDon

*AND FIVE MORE FOR TODAY!*​
16) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Handknit Reindeer sweater. This is truly beautiful; thick, cosy, warm, and classic! It does have a single thread pull on one arm by the shoulder, as shown, and so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Chest: 20 1/2; Sleeve: 35 1/2; Length: 24 1/4. Asking just $27 for a wonderfully unique item!





 

17) Hugo Boss Golf Sweater. Made from Superfine Merino, with an interior windbreaker lining. Chest: 23 1/2; Sleeve: 34 3/4; Length: 26 1/4. Asking just $20.



  

18) Cashmere Boutique cashmere cardigan. Black; made in Nepal. Very Good condition. Size XL. Chest: 23 1/4; Sleeve: 35; Length: 29. Asking just $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

19) Red Sweater vest from the Trad company Mark, Fore, & Strike. Lovely! Size XL, but smaller: Chest: 20 3/4; Length: 25 1/2. Just $19.



 

20) Alan Paine "St Andrews Scotland" V-neck sweater in pure lambswool. A lovely sweater from one of the top English woolen mills! Size 42. Chest: 20; Sleeve: 33; Length: 23 1/2. Asking just $25.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Claiming #2 Pringle sweater. PM sent to Tweedy.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE 1950s TWEED OVERCOAT*

**

*Tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Crull & Keck, of Reading, Pa..*​
Tagged 42S, this measures closer to a contemporary 42R:

Chest: 23
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 44

Likely dating from 1950s (the Union tag inside dates it between 1949 and 1961) this is a beautiful tweed overcoat. Cut from a lovely and versatile puppytooth with a cream base and bark-brown and slate-grey checking this is a classic traditional 1950s men's overcoat with raglan sleeves and a slight A-line silhouette for both warmth and style. It has turn-back cuffs that are accented with a single cuff button.

It was beautifully tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Botany 500 during their heyday. It features hand-finished buttonholes, lapped seams, and a half-lining. It appears to be half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It has a horizontal pocket set into the right-hand side on the interior, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front.

It was originally sold by Croll & Keck, of Reading, Pa., a very traditional men's clothiers that was founded at the turn of the C20th and was noted for its spectacular lobby.

Given that this coat was made in the 1950s its condition is astonishing. It has some very minor pulling from use at the top buttonhole, and fraying in the lining in the lower armholes on the inside (which can either be ignored, or receive some easy patching), but apart from these issues it is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC AMERICANA!*

*c. 1960's Vintage "Letterman" Collegiate Jacket*​



*Produced for a Pa. Fire Company!*

*Size: Vintage 44 (possibly modern 42, 40)*

The Collegiate jacket has become such a classic item of American clothing that it's now often used in movies and television shows--esp. those set in the 1960s--to signal that the character wearing it is an "All American" kid. It is also one of the most sought-after items among the Ivy-loving Japanese, with original examples (such as this) in very small sizes (alas, unlike this!) commanding premium prices.

It's not difficult to see why this jacket became so popular. Fitting similarly to a Harrington Collegiate jackets are extremely comfortable and easy to wear. With their knit hems and cuffs they fit neatly and cleanly while maintaining warmth, and leather sleeves in (typically) contrasting colors make them considerably more dashing than their Harrington cousins. And, of course, their association with Varsity sports teams only added to their American appeal.

Original examples from the 1960s are becoming increasing hard to find, and, irrespective of size or their original stated affiliation, are starting to command premium prices on eBay.

I'm accordingly very pleased to offer this lovely example--all the more so because, unlike many Collegiate jackets, this one doesn't proclaim that its wearer was a member of a particular sports team, an attribute that in many cases makes all but collectors shy from wearing originals.

Featuring a classic color combination of blue and cream, this lovely jacket has a dark navy body and sleeves with contrasting cream leather shoulders and pocket trims. (This material is leather, but leather that has been especially treated to withstand dry-cleaning--at least according to the tag on the interior!) The knit cuffs and hem feature the same cream as the leather shoulders and trim, and a lighter blue to complement and offset the primary color of the jacket. The jacket features a lovely quilted lining for warmth, and a beautifully fluid YKK zipper at the front.

This jacket features a full complement of original labels; it was made by the "Maple" company.

This jacket was originally owned by "Jim" of the Newtown Fire Assoc., Station 45--as proudly proclaimed by its embroidery! This renders this jacket much easier to wear than a sports team jacket; no-one will assume that you're trying to pass yourself off as a volunteer firefighter from c.1965, but will realize that you're wearing a classic piece of Americana.

This jacket is clearly an original vintage jacket; as such, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It could benefit from a cleaning, as it has some minor surface lint from the last 50 years of closet storage. The only real blemish is some minor age discoloration to one of the leather shoulders, as shown. This is a lovely, wearable item of classic Americana!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquires are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Tagged 44 (vintage), this measures:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (35 1/4", measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length (bottom of collar at back): 24


----------



## TweedyDon

*L.L.Bean's RARE mouton-collar A-2 style jacket with quilted lining.*​
Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

*just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

*Tagged 40L. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 25
Length (top of collar): 27 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY Vintage Banana Republic Leather Utility Jacket*
​*Size: S​
*

Cut from lovely natural leather as a beautifully simple utility jacket, this features two deep and accessible side pockets, a full lining, and brass side adjusters.

This was made in 1999, and is almost certainly unworn as it is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 27


----------



## Patrick06790

I've been reading about Stalin and decided to have a purge.

Thirteen must-iron 17 x 33 Brooks Brothers shirts, some newer, some older, mostly buttondowns, all traditional fit, very good condition, clean, ready to go, for the absurdly low price of $100 shipped CONUS.

That's $7.69 per shirt.

If this is your size, then this is your lucky day.

https://imageshack.com/a/FW1o/1


----------



## never behind

Patrick06790 said:


> I've been reading about Stalin and decided to have a purge.
> 
> Thirteen must-iron 17 x 33 Brooks Brothers shirts, some newer, some older, mostly buttondowns, all traditional fit, very good condition, clean, ready to go, for the absurdly low price of $100 shipped CONUS.
> 
> That's $7.69 per shirt.
> 
> If this is your size, then this is your lucky day.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/a/FW1o/1


Not my size but just need to comment on the effective use of Stalin on a menswear forum, comrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

Shirts above have been claimed


----------



## Patrick06790

never behind said:


> Not my size but just need to comment on the effective use of Stalin on a menswear forum, comrade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing it's not a dieting forum


----------



## TweedyDon

*WOOLRICH ITEMS!*​
Woolrich has recently announced that it will be closing its last American mill at the end of this year. To mark this sad occasion I've gathered together three lovely Woolrich items--all Made in the USA--to pass along here. 

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA,* and, also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Vintage Reversible Quilted Vest from Woolrich*

*Made in the USA.*

​




Size: L

A lovely vintage reversible quilted vest, this has dark red quilting on one side and a classic country houndstooth tweed check on the other. The quilted side has two deep front pockets with side-entry handwarmer pockets; the tweed side has a single left-hand side front pocket.

This vest does have some scuffs and marks from use, as shown, and so it is in Good/Very Good condition.

Asking just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

Size L, this measures:

Width: 23 1/2
Length: 27


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Woolrich Hunting Trousers in Classic Buffalo Plaid!*

**

*Perfect for hiking, hunting, or simply walking the dog!*​
Size 36. Measurements:

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 1/2

Now that Woolrich have announced that their last American mill will close this December Woolrich items are certain to become even more desirable than they already are.

But these classic hunting pants would be desirable in any case! Designed to fit neatly into boots and to keep the wearer very warm, these are cut from thick, sturdy wool from one of Woolrich's old Pennsylvania mills. (How sturdy this woool is can be seen from the fact that these can almost stand up on their own, as shown in one of these pictures!) They feature a very sturdy (and still fluid) front zip, as well as buttons to attach braces/suspenders to.

These could use a dry clean, and have one or two very small patches of schmaltz that will almost certainly come out, and in any case can hardly be seen owing to the pattern. They are thus in Very Good condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Woolrich Western-inspired wool scarf.*​
Very Good condition. Length: 53; Width: 7 1/4. Just $15.


----------



## Steve Smith

Patrick06790 said:


> Shirts above have been claimed


Brutal...and effective.


----------



## Patrick06790

I should probably purge the ranks of the Jos. A. Bankite deviancy next.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Tweedydon's SIXTH Annual Thanksgiving Scarf Sale!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA on everything; International inquiries are also very welcome!

Also as always, ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*​*1) Tweedvale Brown Wool Scarf.* CLAIMED

*2) Josef Borg, custom tailor of Princeton, chestnut brown wool scarf. *This scarf has a WONDERFUL provenance--Josef Borg was the primary tailor who worked on the set-produced menswear for *Sunset Boulevard*! He then became THE premier custom tailor to the Ivy set of Princeton. All wool, and in Very Good/Excellent condition, this measures Length: 45", Width: 10 1/2, fringe 1". Asking just $19.





*3) Woolrich Western-inspired wool scarf. *Very Good condition. Length: 53; Width: 7 1/4. Just $15.





*4) Dress Stewart Tartan Scarf.* Vintage. CLAIMED

*5) VINTAGE MINK and CASHMERE! THE MOST LUXURIOUS SCARF YOU'LL EVER OWN! *CLAIMED!

This is absolutely gorgeous! Made from 75% cashmere and 25% mink, this beautiful deep black scarf is incredibly soft and luxurious... Which isn't surprising when you consider that Johnston's use only the finest materials, and so combining the best cashmere available with the best mink will result in something very, very special indeed.

Made in Scotland--Johnston's does't make scarves anywhere else--this is in absolutely excellent condition. Johnston's no longer offer mink and cashmere scarves, and so this might be your only chance to acquire one. Length: 55; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2 1/4.

The original retail on this was likely in excess of $400. So, how about $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?

*6) PURE CASHMERE scarf in Black Stewart tartan.* CLAIMED

Absolutely gorgeous, and incredibly soft and luxurious--as you'd expect from Johnston's of Elgin--this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Length: 69; Width: 10; Fringe 2 1/2.

Original retail was $169, plus shipping. So how about $35, or offer, shipped and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

7) Made in Scotland tartan wool scarf for Bamberger's. Vintage. Very Good condition. Length: 52; Width: 12; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $15.





8) Made in Scotland by St Andrews brown tartan scarf. 70% cashmere, 30% wool. Vintage. This does some some TINY brown spots in a couple of locations (although these won't be seen when this is worn) and so this is in Very Good condition. Length: 65; Width: 9 1/2; Fringe: 1. Asking just $18.



  

9) Blackwatch scarf. The classic Ivy tartan! Wool. Minor fray at side and very small mark which can't be seen when worn. Very Good condition. Length: 65; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $16.



 

10) Made in Scotland. Vintage small scarf in mohair and wool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 44; Width: 9; Fringe: 1. Just $15.





11) Made in Great Britain. Dark red lambswool scarf. Vintage. Excellent condition. Length: 67; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2. Asking just $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

12) Made in Scotland Laura Ashley tartan scarf. Excellent condition. length: 46 1/2; Width: 8: Fringe: 2 1/4.





13) Loden Green wool scarf. Vintage. The original owner's name is on a lovely Ivy cash's nametag--no longer made! Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 50; Width: 10; Fringe: 1. Asking just $14.



 

14) Red, white, and black striped wool scarf. Vintage. Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 50; Width: 10 1/2; Fringe: 2. Asking just $12.





15) BEAUTIFUL Red and Yellow Tartan scarf. Almost certainly either cashmere, or mohair and wool. Very Good condition. Length: 49; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $17.



16) Vintage wool scarf in Buchanan tartan. Lovely! very Good condition. Length: 46 1/2; Width: 11; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

17) Made in Scotland. 70% cashmere, 30% wool. Excellent condition. Length: 58; Width: 12; Fringe: 3. Asking just $18.





18) Made in the USA. Vintage red merino wool scarf. Very Good condition. Length: 48; Width: 12; Fringe: 1/2. Just $12!





19) Burberry. Made in Scotland. Dress Gordon tartan in lambswool. Very Good/Excellent condition. A highly desirable scarf! Length: 54; Width: 12; Fringe: 2. Asking just $29.





20) Made in Scotland. Robert Mackie scarf! A lovely lambswool scarf from THE premier bonnet maker in Scotland (founded in 1845) whose scarves are also highly sought after. Excellent condition. Length: 67; Width: 6. Asking just $25.



  

21) Pink wool scarf with windowpane overchecking. Very Good condition. Length: 54; Width: 12; Fringe: 3. Asking just $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

22) Made in Ireland by Foxford. A beautiful, vibrant, multicolored scarf! Lambswool. Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 70; Width: 10 3/4; Fringe: 3 1/2. $17.





23) Blue wool scarf with turquoise, black, and red overchecking. Very Good/Excellent condition. length: 56; Width: 11 1/4; Fringe: 1/2. $15.



24) Cashmere Depot wool scarf in brown and cream tartan. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Length: 55; Width: 12 1/4; Fringe: 2 1/2. Just $17.



 

25) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Mohair scarf in orange sherbet. Absolutely lovely! Length: 70; Width: 9; Fringe: 1. Just $22.





26) Made in Ireland by John Hanly. Founded in 1893, Hanly produces some of the best Irish woolens. And this is a lovely beauty; charcoal grey with subtle cream and red striping. Length: 68; Width: 10; Fringe: 2 1/4. Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

27) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Argentina. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Length: 48; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $12.







28) Guy Laroche. Absolutely beautiful cashmere scarf--made in Inner Mongolia, the home of fine cashmere. Excellent condition. Length: 55; Width: 11 1/4; Fringe: 2. Just $25.





29) MOGG leopard print wrap. VERY LARGE! Likely cashmere. Excellent condition. Length: 73; Width: 24; Fringe: 4. Just $25.





30) Handknit orange, yellow, and baby blue scarf. One minor flaw in the knitting, as shown, otherwise excellent. Length: 55; Width: 10; Fringe: 4. Asking just $15.



 

31) Cashmere Charter Club. Pink polka dots! Excellent condition. Length: 61; Width: 10; Fringe: 3. Asking just $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

32) Blue-grey wrap; likely silk and wool. Lovely! Length: 75; Width: 20 3/4; Fringe: 2 1/2. Excellent condition. Asking just $25.



33) Made in Scotland. Peter MacArthur of Scotland 85% merino wool, 15% cashmere scarf. Beautiful! Excellent condition. Length: 54; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2. Asking just $20.



 

34) Barbour. Absolutely beautiful tartan wool scarf, Made in the UK. Excellent condition--this still has the original inspection sticker attached! Length: 62; Width: 9 3/4; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $27.



  

35) BEAUTIFUL Blue and Green Tartan scarf with red and cream overchecking. Almost certainly Scottish cashmere. Excellent condition. Length: 46; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 1. Asking just $20.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Claiming #28 and #32. Will send PM.


----------



## Pentheos

Claiming #34 (Barbour).


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

My (Weight) Loss, Your Gain
First of some occasional items in the +/-44L size range, since I haven't been that size in years.

Buy this beautiful, pristine-condition Gloverall duffel coat from Liberty of London for $150 delivered, and I'll throw in the 3/2-roll Brooks Bros. summer-weight-wool suit for free!

The suit has seen better days (some very small moth holes in the crotch area, collar has been altered and sewn in the back; see pics), so I wouldn't feel right about charging for it, but it should go to someone who can appreciate it. It has been altered a few times, so it's almost certainly not true to its labeled 44L. See pictures for some current measurements.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Tweedy, good to see you're getting artsy in your presentations. Nothing makes me want to buy your stuff more than seeing it spread out on a wrinkled bed sheet with a bunch of dead leaves.

I kid, Mr. Tweedster, you're the best. Amazing copy and 1950's pricing. Thank ye.

-------------------------------------

Pentheos, stop changing your avatar. I confuse easily.


----------



## Reptilicus

Guernsey Sweater by Le Tricoteur , size 46 To fit a 44" chest, $45, brand new with tags, I had it made one size too large.

Traditional hand finished Guernsey Knitwear is only produced on the island by Le Tricoteur at Rocquaine Bay on the west coast of Guernsey in the British Channel Islands. Individually finished by hand. Every garment made by Le Tricoteur is finished by hand and carries a label signed by the knitter responsible. a knitter who is very likely to be a descendant of those ladies whose skill formed the basis of the whole industry.








[/url
]

Brooks Brothers Cords,, 34W 32L, brand new, have never been worn or laundered and I need the closet space back. Price Drop $30.


----------



## Reptilicus

*SOLD*
Guernsey Sweater by Le Tricoteur , size 46 To fit a 44" chest, $45, brand new with tags, I had it made one size too large.

Traditional hand finished Guernsey Knitwear is only produced on the island by Le Tricoteur at Rocquaine Bay on the west coast of Guernsey in the British Channel Islands. Individually finished by hand. Every garment made by Le Tricoteur is finished by hand and carries a label signed by the knitter responsible. a knitter who is very likely to be a descendant of those ladies whose skill formed the basis of the whole industry.








[/url
]


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Pendleton Wool Utility Jacket in Blue and Black Buffalo Plaid.

CLAIMED!

*​
*Tagged L. Likely best fit a 36 - 40S, depending on how you like to layer.

Measurements:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: c. 34 1/2
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves.
Length: 21 1/2 at back; 22 1/2 at front.

This is wonderful! Made famous by Marlon Brandon in *On The Waterfront* the wool utility jacket is a classic piece of American clothing--and this is a truly lovely example!

Made in the USA by Pendleton (founded in 1863) this lovely jacket is cut from pure virgin wool is a lovely versatile blue and black buffalo plaid. It features two slash handwarmer pockets on the front, a Thinsulate quilted lining for warmth, and knit cuffs for warmth. It has raglan sleeves and a partially elasticated waist (at the sides) for a snug fit.

The zipper is lovely and fluid, although it does "stick" a little when you first pull it--nothing a sharp tug won't solve, or perhaps some minor oiling or leading. The zipper moves beautifully fluidly after the initial stick, though, and so this isn't a concern.

*PLEASE NOTE:* I've just tried the jacket on for sizing purposes, and discovered that the slight stickiness of the zipper all but disappears when you zip it while wearing it, so it's likely I just wasn't positioning the ends correctly when trying the zip with it off!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING VINTAGE BLACK STEWART TARTAN JACKET FROM DUNN & CO. MADE IN BRITAIN! C. 39L



Includes BEAUTIFUL THISTLE BUTTONS!*​
Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Now that the holiday season is fast approaching, it's time to think about which tartan jacket you'll be wearing to parties--and it really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!

The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to Dunn's excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! Apart from a pinhole just above the vents at the left-hand back (which I found only when examining the jacket very closely indeed) this is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING 3/2 Jacket *
*in Modern Anderson Tartan.*

**

*Hand-Tailored by an Italian Master Tailor at his workshop in Albany, NY.*

*PERFECT FOR THE HOLIDAYS*!​
c. 44, 46R. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 30 1/2

This is absolutely gorgeous! It was hand-made by Angelo "Joe" Amore at his tailoring shop in Albany, NY. Angelo started his tailoring apprenticeship in 1936, at the age of 8; he qualified as a Master Tailor in Milan in 1948. After emigrating to America he opened his own tailoring firm in 1967 in downtown Albany, and quickly became established as THE tailor for the city's elite. (He made most of Mario Cuomo's suits.) Unlike many old-school tailors, Joe is still working at the age of 90, still at his downtown location--his son, Robert, is also a Master Tailor and now works in the Albany suburbs.

Neither Angelo nor Robert have succumbed to fashion--they are primarily tailors, adhering to the time-tested principles of menswear, and so their work is utterly classic, cut from Scottish tweeds and tartans, and cloth by Holland & Sherry, Dormeuil, and Zegna.

This jacket shows just how wonderful Angelo's work in. As befits a Master Tailor from Milan this is a classic American 3/2 jacket with a lovely Italian twist. It is darted, rather than a sack, and has finished faux buttonholes for the buttons on the cuffs. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and fully lined, and features a single center vent. All of the buttons are original to it, and appear to be vintage from the 1960s.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

Naturally, it features handwork throughout, and is of exceptional quality. (Angelo still works in the traditional manner--cross-legged, on the floor, and this is how this jacket was sewn.) Although the provenance of the tartan (which is Anderson Modern) cloth is not given it is almost certainly Scottish.

It does have two minor flaws:there is a small rub mark on the leading edge of one interior pocket, and it could use a sympathetic press, as when it is being hung on a hanger one of the shoulders is slightly out of line. (This ONLY affects the jacket when it is being hung, not when it is being worn!) This is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition, and so is a steal at just $59, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

A beautiful jacket hand-tailored in the USA in Scottish tartan by a Milanese Master Tailor for less than the price of a tank of gas!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Vintage Jacket in Black Stewart Tartan.



PERFECT FOR THE HOLIDAYS!*​
Union-Made in Philadelphia by PBM Clothing; sold by Clinton R. Mosteller's, of West Chester, Pa..

c. 36, 38. Measurements:

Chest: 19
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! Union Made in Philadelphia by one of the great unsung traditional American clothiers, PBM of Philadelphia, this is cut from beautiful mid-weight wool in a classic Black Stewart tartan--with Blackwatch, one of the most traditional tartans for Ivy holiday wear. This jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This is beautifully cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It features heraldic buttons; three to each cuff, and lovely natural shoulders.

It is in absolutely excellent condition, with no flaws on mars at all, despite having been made between 1968 and 1976, judging by the Union label.

A truly beautiful jacket, this is perfect for the holiday season, and is a rare smaller size. Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## ran23

Just a Note Tweedy, I keep a bar of Beeswax around for all my zippers.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm sure that will do the trick easily and quickly--thank you!


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Navy/Argyle V Neck, tagged Medium, perfect condition, original owner $25
Chest P2P 22", sleeve 34", length 26"









Brooks Brothers Cotton 85/15 Cashmere Sport Shirt. Size M. Like new condition. $20
Chest P2P 22.5", Neck 15.5", Sleeve 35"

















L.L. Bean Buffalo Plaid (Black/White) Flannel Sport Shirt. Size M. Washed for shrinkage, never worn. $20
Chest P2P 22.5", Neck 15.5", Sleeve 33.5


----------



## TweedyDon

The three tartan jackets are all claimed--thank you!


----------



## Sgpearl

Reptilicus said:


> Brooks Brothers Cords,, &#8230;


Reptilicus, PM sent. I'll take most of this stuff.


----------



## gamma68

*SCARVES
All scarves are clean with no holes or stains and ready to wear. All prices include CONUS shipping. Great for gifts!*

#1 - Royal Stewart tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 54.5". *$25*









#2 - Stewart Dress tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 53". *$25*








#3 - Campbell of Argyll tartan by James Pringle. Made in Scotland. 11.5" x 51.5", fringe 3". *$20*








#4 - Daks, 100% lambswool Made in the U.K. 11.5" x 54.75", fringe 2.5". *$20*








#5 - London House, marked as 100% cashmere. Made in England. 12" x 53", fringe 2.5". *CLAIMED*








#6 - John Hanly & Co. for L.L. Bean, 100% lambswool. 11" x 65.5", fringe 2.5". *$23*








#7 - Unbranded, marked as 100% cashmere, made in England. 11.5" x 63.5", fringe 2.5". *$20*


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEEDYDON'S SIXTH ANNUAL THANKSGIVING SCARF SALE!*
*
The following scarves are still available!

As always, I offer FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA, and ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*​2) Josef Borg, custom tailor of Princeton, chestnut brown wool scarf. This scarf has a WONDERFUL provenance--Josef Borg was the primary tailor who worked on the set-produced menswear for *Sunset Boulevard*! He then became THE premier custom tailor to the Ivy set of Princeton. All wool, and in Very Good/Excellent condition, this measures Length: 45", Width: 10 1/2, fringe 1". Asking just $19.
*


*
7) Made in Scotland tartan wool scarf for Bamberger's. Vintage. Very Good condition. Length: 52; Width: 12; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $15.






9) CLAIMED! Blackwatch scarf. The classic Ivy tartan! Wool. Minor fray at side and very small mark which can't be seen when worn. Very Good condition. Length: 65; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 2 1/2. Asking just $16.



 

13) Loden Green wool scarf. Vintage. The original owner's name is on a lovely Ivy cash's nametag--no longer made! Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 50; Width: 10; Fringe: 1. Asking just $14.



 

14) Red, white, and black striped wool scarf. Vintage. Very Good/Excellent condition. Length: 50; Width: 10 1/2; Fringe: 2. Asking just $12.


----------



## TweedyDon

21) Pink wool scarf with windowpane overchecking. Very Good condition. Length: 54; Width: 12; Fringe: 3. Asking just $15.





23) Blue wool scarf with turquoise, black, and red overchecking. Very Good/Excellent condition. length: 56; Width: 11 1/4; Fringe: 1/2. $15.



27) Vintage red tartan scarf--made for Cisco. All wool, Made in Argentina. Despite its name, this has nothing to do with the present Cisco of New York. Instead, THIS Cisco was founded in 1919 on Broadway, as a specialist store focusing on neckwear--ties, scarves, and mufflers. In 1958 they filed for a patent with a new invention--a vest-muffler combination, where the muffler descends on both sides of the wearer's body into large flat pieces of cloth that could be buttoned together to form a vest. The fact that you haven't heard of this shows how successful this invention was. This scarf is in Very Good condition. Length: 48; Width: 11 1/2; Fringe: 1/2. Asking just $12.







29) UPDATE: I have just had the label translated, and this is "100% cashmere" from Inner Mongolia!  MOGG leopard print wrap. VERY LARGE! Length: 73; Width: 24; Fringe: 4. Just $25.





30) Handknit orange, yellow, and baby blue scarf. One minor flaw in the knitting, as shown, otherwise excellent. Length: 55; Width: 10; Fringe: 4. Asking just $15.



 

31) Cashmere Charter Club. Pink polka dots! Excellent condition. Length: 61; Width: 10; Fringe: 3. Asking just $18.


----------



## never behind

never behind said:


> Equus Leather bridle leather belt.
> 
> Only worn twice. Excellent condition.
> 
> Size: 40"
> Color: Australian Nut
> Width: 1.25"
> 
> Seven holes, 1" spaced. Has nickel West End buckle. Will ship in original box with bag.
> 
> New is $120 shipped from UK. Asking $85 shipped to CONUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Equus just raised their prices, so it's not too late to get a great deal on a high quality belt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

UPDATE: I have just had the label translated on the MOGG leaoprad-print wrap, above, , and this is "100% cashmere" from Inner Mongolia!


----------



## Steve Smith

*BLACK FRIDAY BROOKS BROTHERS TRAD TIESTRAVAGANZA

BOWS AND NECKTIES
*
Shipped to US Address:
1 Tie $19
2 Ties $34
3 Ties $45
More: Add $11 per tie.
*New, First Quality, lightly marked label. *
Payment by Paypal payment for merchandise. I pay Paypal fees, not you.

There is a lot of TRAD in this group of ties. Self-Tipped, Regular Length (58 to 58.5 inches), Width 2.5 to 2.75. Group 4 is cotton, others are silk.* Order by Group and Position (left to right) Example: Group 3, number 4.

Don't be alarmed if you buy a tie and it still shows as available in this listing. I have duplicates of a few of them.

Group1
#2 Sold, #3 Sold, #4 Sold*

*
Group 2
#6 Sold*

*
Group 3
#1 Sold, #2 Sold, *

*
Group 4*

*
Group 5*

*
Group 6
1, 3, and 5 Sold*

*
Group 7 (This group got shuffled between the first and second photos. Order by position in first photo)
#1, #3, #4, #5 Sold


*


----------



## Steve Smith

Additional Ties

Group 8
#2 Sold


Group 9
#5 Sold


----------



## never behind

Almost new Kamakura pinpoint oxford. Size 15.75/32.33 in the Tokyo Classic fit. I’ve worn it once. It has been washed twice in cold water and hung to dry. It is a nice shirt but the fit just isn’t going to work. 

The color is a blue-green or maybe sage. I’m not good with colors. One pic shows it with a blue end-on-end shirt. 

Asking $50 shipped CONUS. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTE GRAIL TIE!*

*LIMITED EDITION, NUMBER 1 of 8 Seigo Katsuragawa woven silk tie.*

*CLAIMED!*

**

*Completely Hand-made in Japan!*​
Seigo Katsuragawa describe their ties as being the BEST-MADE TIES FROM JAPAN... and given the exceptional quality of Japanese luxury goods this perfectly justified claim could readily translate into their being the best ties in the world.

Benefiting immensely from the meticulous Japanese attention to detail, these ties are simply incredible. The woven ties are made from silk that is intricately woven to precise instructions in a traditional mill in Kyoto, a traditional home to woven fabrics use in luxury and ceremonial kimonos. They are they painstakingly hand-folded and then hand-sewn--all in Japan by traditional artisans.

Not content with this, some of Katsuragawa's ties are even more incredible, being expressly limited to editions of 8. To make these ties the Kyoto mill is specially commissioned to produce a very, very small length of woven silk, in a patterning and colourway that will never be repeated. The ties are thus made from this, with any remaining fabric being discarded to ensure their exclusivity.

These ties are then hand-numbered, with the pattern and colourway also being identified by hand.

The limited edition runs are always restricted to 8 ties.

As you can imagine, the weaving of such a small run of silk that can be used for 8 ties is phenomenally expensive, and so the hand-work is extraordinarily meticulous for these ties to do full justice to the exclusivity of the cloth. The ties are thus almost works of art in themselves--and reflect this in both their exclusivity and price.

I am thus delighted to offer one such tie--and not just ANY limited edition tie, but NUMBER 1 of Pattern AD 48 in Color No. G.

This tie is in absolutely excellent condition. It measure 3 11/16 at the widest part of the blade... and is a VERY rare opportunity to acquire one of the best and most exclusive ties in the world.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CUMMERBUNDS!

Perfect for the Holiday Season!*​
1) Vintage Turnbull & Asser of Jermyn Street, London, dark red velvet cummerbund. Judging by the label, this likely dates from the 1960s--and so would likely have been worn to dinner parties in Mayfair and Chelsea at the height of the Swinging Sixties, at which time a dark red velvet cummerbund would have been considered dangerously racy! Made in England. In Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





 

2) Brooks Brothers cummerbund, red with neats. All silk. Excellent condition. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



  

3) Unknown maker, unknown material--but a really lovely cummerbund! Black with a geometic shadow pattern in the background and white fleurs in the foreground. Just $22, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Vintage Suspenders (or braces, if you're English!).*

In a lovely subtle pale yellow with brown leather tabs and brass adjusters, these would be perfect with brown tweed.. or with formal wear, precisely *because* they are just off-kilter from the traditional white!









These were Made in West Germany--dating them before October, 1990--and are in excellent condition.

Asking just $19, or offer, shipped in the USA.



 

*A lovely formal marcella (or pique) bowtie. *

Self-tie and adjustable. Unknown maker. In excellent condition except for a pinhead-sized mark on one edge which cannot be seen when worn.

Asking just $18, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Brooks Brothers Tartan and Leather Belt.*

*CLAIMED!*

Perfect for a Trad holiday!

This is absolutely lovely! Made in Spain for Brooks Brothers this is in absolutely excellent condition, with just the hint of use at the middle buckle. This would be the perfect belt for the Ivy holiday!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 34. Measurements:

To middle hole, along the strap excluding the buckle:
33 7/8

The whole length of the strap: 39 3/8


----------



## TweedyDon

*LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes, and Bean Boots!*

**

*For both men and women!*

*As always, all prices include shipping in the USA--and offers are very welcome!*​
1) Maine Hunting Boots. 6-eyelets. Minor creases and scruffs to the leather uppers, as shown, and some minor wear to the heels and soles, as shown. (The leather uppers could use conditioning.) New laces! Very Good condition. The original version--increasingly hard to find! Size 10M. Asking just $45, or offer.



     

2) Bean Boots. 8-eyelet. Some creasing and scruffs to the leather uppers, which could use conditioning; some minor spattering (paint?) to the rubber uppers. Some wear to the soles. Good/Very Good condition. Size 11 GW. Asking just $35, or offer.


----------



## TweedyDon

3) Bean Boots. 6-eyelet. *CLAIMED!*

4) FOR HER! Bean Boots Boat Shoes in a lovely dark navy. Excellent condition. Size 7LM. Just $39, or offer.



  

5) Maine Hunting Shoe. The original and best! Increasingly hard to find. Minor wear to soles and very minor wear to leather uppers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size 10CM. Asking just $45, or offer.



   

6) FOR HER! Maine Hunting Shoe. Increasingly hard to find. The original and best! Minor wear to soles and very minor wear to leather uppers. Very Good/Excellent condition. Size L 10..... I believe this is a Ladies' Size 10. Asking just $39.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING!*

*Pair of beautiful Custom-tailored tweeds, cut from gorgeous Zegna cashmere.*


**​
*3) Custom-tailored Zegna Cashmere Tweed jacket with Bracken and Chestnut overchecking.*

c. 38, 40S. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29

This jacket--and its brother, which will be posted next--are absolutely gorgeous!

Made by Brothers Preta (a very old-school family-owned Italian custom tailors in Fairlawn, NJ) this gorgeous jacket is cut from absolutely exquisite Zegna cashmere from Inner Mongolia. This fabric is cashmere as it used to be--thick, soft, and luxurious, not the thin stuff that is so plentiful in mall stores today.

The patterning and colouring of the cloth do full justice to its quality--a wonderful base of brown and dark rich cream in a twill weave, with a wonderful Autumnal overcheck in rich chestnut and bracken. This cloth is truly beautiful--my pictures don't do it justice at all!

The quality of the jacket also does justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts, this is replete with handwork throughout. It is unvented--in Flusser-approved style--and features two deep patch pockets on the front. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is a bargain at just

$65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the US. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) Custom-tailored Zegna Cashmere Tweed jacket in flecked mossy herringbone, with Dark Berry Red and Sky Blue Overchecking*

Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 28 3/4

This jacket--and its brother, which has just been posted--are absolutely gorgeous!

Made by Brothers Preta (a very old-school family-owned Italian custom tailors in Fairlawn, NJ) this gorgeous jacket is cut from absolutely exquisite Zegna cashmere from Inner Mongolia. This fabric is cashmere as it used to be--thick, soft, and luxurious, not the thin stuff that is so plentiful in mall stores today.

The patterning and colouring of the cloth do full justice to its quality--a wonderful base of mossy-green herringbone flecked through with dark lichen, with a beautiful overcheck in dark berry red and sky blue. This cloth is truly beautiful--my pictures don't do it justice at all!

The quality of the jacket also does justice to the cloth. Cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts, this is replete with handwork throughout. It is unvented--in Flusser-approved style--and features two deep patch pockets on the front. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined, and is a bargain at just

$65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the US. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*HOLIDAY PANTS!

Tartan Trews, Tartan Trousers, Holiday Red Cords!*​
1) *CLAIMED! *GENUINE NEW & UNISSUED British Army Trews! Intended for issue to the Seaforth Highlanders and The Highland Light Infantry, these beautiful dress trews (the British Army version of "slim fit trousers"!) are in traditional Mackenzie tartan. They are new, and unworn, and so are in absolutely excellent condition. They have both belt loops and also traditional side adjusters.

Made in the UK of very high-quality mid-weight wool these would be perfect paired with a tuxedo jacket for a semi-formal occasion, or with a tweed for a less formal Ivy look!

Measurements:

Waist: 17.
Inseam: 34 (+1)

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



  

2) Tartan trousers by Tommy Hilfiger. MADE IN THE USA! This time, he got things right! Flat-front, and cut from light-weight wool. In excellent condition except for a very small hole on the front, as shown. This really doesn't detract from these lovely trousers at all, and if it were not there they would be in excellent, likely unworn condition. But it is, and so I'm asking

just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped in the USA.

Tagged 34. Measurements:

Waist: 17
Inseam: 34 (+ 1 1/2)





 

3) RED HOLIDAY CORDS!

By Corbin, for Mark Fore & Strike!

This is a lovely pair of thin-wale cords in "Holiday Red"! They are flat front, and made by the utterly Ivy company Corbin--a company so associated with the Ivy League Look that they even had a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"!

Made in the USA.

These are in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Measurements:

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 31 (+1 1/2)


----------



## TweedyDon

*LUXURY TIES! *

*The perfect Holiday treat for yourself!*

*From Brioni, Borsalino, Sulka, Charvet, Pal Zileri, and more!*

As always, I OFFER *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*; also as always, *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME, especially on two or more ties!*

NB: I now have a website showcasing everything I have for sale... although things will appear on my Facebook page Waterhollowtweed first! It's:

*www.waterhollowtweed.com*

This isn't any more commercial that my offerings here--so please do feel free to make offers on everything! ​
1) Brioni Regimental in red, blue, and cream stripe. In excellent condition, except that it has two TINY marks; one on the edge of the tie, and one tiny mark about 3/4 of the way up the blade; both shown. Because of these this is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $25.



  

2) Borsalino--yes, THAT Borsalino, the premier Italian hat company, founded in 1857! A beautiful tie with roundels on a red background. 3 3/8". Excellent condition. Just $25.





 

3) Sulka. Made in France. Absolutely gorgeous subtle plaid tie, perfect for everything from Savile Row suiting to tweed! 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $29.







4) Charvet. Made in France. A beautifully sophisticated tie in blue and golden yellow trellisweave. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". Just $27.





 

5) Harold's of Dallas. A lovely tie from a high-end traditional clothier that closed in 2008, featuring equestrian motifs. 3 3/4. $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

6) GRAIL THREE-FOLD TIE! CLAIMED.

7) Richel tie. Hand-made in Spain, this lovely red tie features trellis work and neats. It would be perfect for tweed, or a dark suit that needs livening up! 3 1/2. Excellent condition. $18.



  

8) THREE-FOLD tie by Alan Flusser for Sakes Fifth Avenue. Absolutely beautiful and luxurious, and leaning towards the formal, this was Made in Italy--and is from the Flusser line that you want! 3 1/2". $25.



 

9) Canali regimental. Made in Italy from beautiful, thick, luxurious silk, this is a gorgeous regimental tie in browns, creams, blues, and black. 3 3/4". Excellent condition. Just $20.



  

10) Founded by Maria "Nina" Ricci and her son Robert in Paris in 1932, and owned by the Spanish beauty and fashion group Puig since 1998, Nina Ricci produces some beautiful and luxurious items... and while they tend to be more aimed at the haute monde of Paris and Dubai this tie would fit nicely into a more classic wardrobe, with its 1960s greenish-grey (and slightly iridescent!) colourway and geometric design. 3 3/4". $19.


----------



## TweedyDon

11) Bugatti--yes, THAT Bugatti!--in a lovely rich chestnut brown paisley. Made in the USA from fabric woven in Italy. Unlined, three-fold. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18.







12) Fratelli. Beautiful--richly textured midnight black silk with white geometrics. Made in Italy. Unlined, three-fold. Excellent condition. 3 3/4". $18.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VESTS! 

Tartan, Paul Stuart suede, Vintage, and more!

www.waterhollowtweed.com

Also waterhollowtweed on Facebook!*​
1) BEAUTIFUL Tartan vest. Unknown maker, but almost certainly wool. In excellent condition. This would be perfect under tweed, or else paired with a tuxedo for a classic Ivy look!

Just $28, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Tagged M-Long. Measurements:

Width across fabric at front: 17 3/4
Length top to tip: 25





   

2) Paul Stuart suede vest. Absolutely gorgeous, this would be perfect under tweed! The buttons are wonderful--horn, with fox masks in relief on them! This has a back adjuster. This does have some minor wrinkling common to suede, and a very small blemish on the lining at one edge, as shown, but this just gives it character! Very Good/Excellent condition.

Just $30, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Handtagged 44L. Measurements:

Width across fabric at front: 20
Length top to tip: 26 1/2


----------



## TweedyDon

3) VINTAGE Golfing vest. Golf sticks and balls on a lovely deep green background, this would be perfect under a brown herringbone tweed! This is a vintage piece, and so it has age foxing to the lining, as shown, and a slight rumple to one of the edges of the pockets--but this could be easily fixed by pressing. It also has some minor marking under the arms. In Good/Very Good condition, this is

Just $25, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Width across fabric at front: 22 1/2
Length top to tip: 26 1/4





    

4) *CLAIMED *GORGEOUS tweed guncheck vest! Absolutely beautiful, and in excellent condition! Back adjuster. Perfect under a herringbone tweed, or just under a Barbour without a jacket on.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Width, across the fabric at the front: 19 3/4
Length, top to tip: 27 1/4.





5) VINTAGE Tartan Vest; Dress Gordon. This is lovely, although it has seen better days, with markings and minor rips to the lining, as shown. It also has some small and faint staining near the hem by the last button, as shown. However, since the interior damage won't be seen when this is worn, and the stain is small and blends in to the pattern, this would still look lovely under tweed!

Good, wearable condition, and so just $17, shipped in the USA--close to the cost of shipping in the USA!

Tagged L. Measurements:

Width, across the fabric at the front: 19 3/4
Length, top to tip: 24 1/4


----------



## paxonus

I have 2 pair of LL Bean wool, heavy weight, cavalry twill trousers. They are in like new condition. Living now in Los Angeles, they are just wasting away in my closet. The material is beautiful and drapes perfectly without any wrinkles. One is olive green--the photo does not do the color justice. The other is gray. They do not have a split waistband, so they cannot be let out. The inseam can only be shortened. The suspender buttons are not original. They are a full cut with the following measurements:
Waist: 34
Inseam: 29.5
Bottom Leg: 8.75
Rise: 12

Price is $35 each shipped in the US, or $60 for both.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Giles Hevair Vest! 

CLAIMED!*



*Handmade in Lyons, France.*

Tagged EU 52 (US 42)

Width: 21 1/2
Length: 24 1/4

Giles Hevair is an artisan with a workshop at 14 Rue de Brest, Lyons. SInce 1994 he has specialized in hand-making bowties, cravats, and vests--mainly from silk produced either in Lyons itself, or within 50km of the city, but also from French cotton and cashmere.

Like many artisans, Giles is passionate about his products, and so while he will sell bow ties through his website if you want one of his vest you'll have to visit him in person at his workshop--he simply won't sell them online.

So, unless you plan a trip to Lyons soon you're out of luck... Unless you buy this vest from me!

This is a wonderful example of Giles' work. Cut as a traditional vest with a rear buckle adjuster, this is hand-made by Giles from beautifully soft, silky cotton--as indicated by the interior tag that was hand-written by Giles himself. This vest with its classic gold and blue paisley patterning would be perfect paired with tweeds.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## WillBarrett

The olive flat front pair has sold, but the rest are available. Lot of cord season left, gents.



WillBarrett said:


> Here are three pair corduroy pants from Bill's Khakis. All are Made in the USA. These are not marked M1 or M2 but fit is sort of between those two.
> 
> Each pair is 33 waist though length varies.
> 
> Descriptions, measurements, and pictures are below.
> 
> Asking $35/pair with shipping included. If you want all three, I'm open to offers.
> 
> Tan pair with pleats.
> 
> Waist - 33" or 16.5"
> Inseam - 28"
> Cuffs - 1.5"
> 
> Cream in flat front
> 
> Waist - 33" or 16.5"
> Inseam - 28" with 1.4" cuffs
> 
> Darker olive in flat front
> 
> Waist- 33"
> Inseam - 29"
> Cuffs - 1.25"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump. Great pair of Bill's.



WillBarrett said:


> I've got more pants coming soon, but here's a pair of Bill's to get started.
> 
> M1 flat front in faded fatigue color. Light weight material - see pictures for product code. These are usa made. One faint spot as noted.
> 
> Waist - 17"
> Inseam - 28"
> Cuff - 1.25"
> 
> Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevr18

Bump $30



nevr18 said:


> 45 X-long Brooks Brothers Blazer. Triple Patch Pockets. 3/2 sack cut.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TxbPiOU
> 
> 
> Shoulder: 20"
> Pit to pit: 23.5"
> Sleeve: 27"
> Length from Bottom of Collar: 33.5"


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS Paul Stuart Herringbone Tweed Overcoat!
CLAIMED!



This is absolutely stunning--a true Ivy classic!*​
Tagged 40 Tall. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 45

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from wonderful thick heavy warm tweed in broad black-and-white herringbone this lovely coat is cut as an utterly traditional Anglophile overcoat.... Given both the cloth and the cut this coat could easily have been made any time from the Roaring Twenties to now!

This coat has a three button closure at the front with a traditional concealed placket to preserve its elegant silhouette when worn; the small lowest button is for use with the short tweed closure strap (similar to a throat latch) located on the interior of the coat to make sure that you can secure the lower flap if desired.

Given its Anglophile heritage this coat features a fully functional flapped ticket pocket in addition to the traditional two deep flapped pockets and the upper breast pocket; all of the pockets are lined in sturdy cotton duck. The coat is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. In addition to the deep interior breast pocket for your wallet is also features a wide and deep map pocket on the lower interior left. The cuffs are finished with four buttons, and the original hanger loop is intact and clearly unused.

This coat would be perfect paired with everything from charcoal flannels and an odd tweed jacket, to cords and a tattersall waistcoat or a heavy Aran sweater, to a pinstripe suit! It would be perfect worn with a traditional college scarf from Luke Ayres of England, or, if you didn't attend a suitable college, a tartan cashmere scarf.

This wonderful coat was Union Made in Canada expressly for Paul Stuart.

It is in overall excellent condition--but it does have a couple of (very) minor flaws. First, there is some minor discoloration at the fold of the collar--this is very minor, and I didn't see it until I examined the collar close-up in bright sunlight. (I couldn't capture this in my photographs, although I've included the picture where I tried!) But, it is there! Second, there is a very small rip in the lining in the back shoulders, perhaps 1 1/2" long--I could have this sewn closed free of charge if you'd like! And, finally, there is some minor collar creep, with the collar sliding up at the back... although this could be considered an insouciant feature rather than a bug, and, if desired, could be cured by sympathetic pressing.

The closest item that Paul Stuart currently offers is their "Brown Houndstooth Raglan Overcoat", which is a blend of wool (85%), polyester, silk, and linen... and which retails at $3,995. (But, don't worry, they'll give you just under $1000 off today as it's Cyber Monday!) Frankly, this coat is superior to that one... But it would still never have been worth almost $4000 even new!

But it most certainly is worth $175, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## gamma68

BUMP for remaining scarves...

*All scarves are clean with no holes or stains and ready to wear. All prices include CONUS shipping. Great for gifts!*

#1 - Royal Stewart tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 54.5". *$25*

#2 - Stewart Dress tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 53". *$25*

#3 - Campbell of Argyll tartan by James Pringle. Made in Scotland. 11.5" x 51.5", fringe 3". *$20*

#4 - Daks, 100% lambswool Made in the U.K. 11.5" x 54.75", . *$20*

#6 - John Hanly & Co. for L.L. Bean, 100% lambswool. 11" x 65.5", . *$23*

#7 - Unbranded, marked as 100% cashmere, made in England. 11.5" x 63.5", . *$20*


----------



## AlanC

*Cyber Tuesday!

Brooks Brothers* 3/2 Herringbone Tweed sack sport coat
*Tagged size: 42L*
Made in USA
The classic wardrobe staple in 50% wool/50% silk blend, super soft hand. If this wasn't a long it would be staying at AlanC HQ.
$65 delivered CONUS, Paypal

P2P: 22
Shoulder: 18
Length from bottom of collar: 31
Sleeve from shoulder: 25
























Fantastic *J Crew* shawl collar cardigan, 100% wool
Tagged size: Small (may work for a medium)
Measures: 21" P2P
$45 delivered CONUS, Paypal

















*SOLD! Brooks Brothers* OCBDs x 2
Size: 16.5 x 32
Made in USA
These are the classics, wardrobe staples.
$35 for both, delivered CONUS, Paypal









*Gitman* OCBD NWOT
Size: 17 x 34
Made in USA
No tags, but the cardboard collar piece is still in place and the straight pin holding the placket is still in place. High quality, carried by many men's shops.
Retail is $155
Yours for $30 delivered, CONUS


----------



## TweedyDon

*10 PAIRS OF PANTS! Sizes 36 and 38.

NWT Hertling, J. Press, NWT Orvis, and more!*​
*PLEASE NOTE*: These are all consignment items, and all have a faint smell of cigar smoke. (This is why they're being stored in a sealed airtight container away from everything else!) I'm not familiar with this, but assume that it will come out with dry cleaning. They're priced accordingly!









As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING WITHIN THE USA, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*NB: ONLY PAIR (1) IS AVAILABLE NOW!*​
1) NWT Hertling pants. Cotton khaki with contrasting top-stitching on the seams. Flat front and uncuffed. Hertling was founded in 1925, in Brooklyn, and these pants were made in the original factory. Tagged 38/30. Waist: 19 1/4; Inseam: 30 1/4. Asking just $35.



   

2) Polo twill khakis. Beautiful! Flat front. Tattersall waist band, leather trim to pockets. Tagged 38/30. Waist: 19 3/8; Inseam: 30 1/4 (+1) Asking $25.



   

3) J. Press grey wool pants. Hand tailored in the USA. Flat front and cuffed. Very Good condition--but remember the smokiness! Tagged 36. Waist: 18; Inseam: 29 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $25.



 

4) Land's End traditional fit grey wool pants. Tagged 36. Flat front, cuffed. Waist: 18 1/4; Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $18.



 

5) LL Bean lovely brown herringbone in wool and cashmere. Flat front, uncuffed. Tagged 36/30. Waist: 18; Inseam: 29 (+1) Asking just $20.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

#2 Polo Khakis claimed with PM sent.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PLEASE NOTE*: These are all consignment items, and all have a faint smell of cigar smoke. (This is why they're being stored in a sealed airtight container at WaterhollowTweed away from everything else!) I'm not familiar with this, but assume that it will come out with dry cleaning. They're priced accordingly!









As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING WITHIN THE USA, and OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!
*
*NB: ONLY PAIR (6) IS AVAILABLE NOW!*​
6) J. Press lightweight worsted wool. Flat front, cuffed. Tagged 36R. Waist: 18; Inseam: 29 (+1), with 1 1/2" cuff. Asking just $25.



  

7) Land's End Traditional fit. Flat front. Cuffed. Wool. Tagged 36. Waist: 18 1/4; Inseam: 29 (+1 1/2). Asking just $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PLEASE NOTE*: These are all consignment items, and all have a faint smell of cigar smoke. (This is why they're being stored in a sealed airtight container at WaterhollowTweed away from everything else!) I'm not familiar with this, but assume that it will come out with dry cleaning. They're priced accordingly!









*ALL CLAIMED!*​
8) Orvis heavy Field Pants. Very heavy cotton for field use; reinforcements at ankles. Some minor wear commensurate with field use. Tagged 36. Waist: 17 1/2; Inseam: 29. Asking just $20.



   

9) NWT Orvis shepherd's check trousers. Beautiful check in blue, cream, and black! Flat front, cuffed. Leather trim on pockets. Tagged 36. Waist: 18; Inseam: 28 1/4 (+1), with 1" cuff. Asking just $35.









 

10) Orvis brown shepherd's check trousers. Side adjusters for expansion! Cotton. Size 36. Waist: 17 3/4; Inseam: 29 1/2 (+1/2). Asking just $25.


----------



## cellochris

3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10 claimed with PM sent.

Sorry - I need new pants!!!!


----------



## Titus_A

*Something for the Trad Girlfriend: Vintage BB Tweed Skirt. $25 conus.*

This is marked a 12, but it is far from a modern size 12: in fact, it's closer to a contemporary BB 8. You have been warned.

This is in fantastic condition as far as I can tell, without holes or frays.

Waist: 14.875"
Length: 28.25"








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gamma68

*CHRISTMAS TIES*

Celebrate the holidays in style with these festive ties!

Both are in excellent condition with no stains, fraying, holes, etc.

*L:* Bullock & Jones, Christmas tree, no fabric tag, feels like silk. 3.25" wide.
*R:* Lands' End, Christmas tree on station wagon with polka dot snowflakes, 100% silk. 3" wide.

*BOTH TIES CLAIMED*


----------



## FLMike

Titus_A said:


> *Something for the Trad Girlfriend: Vintage BB Tweed Skirt. $25 conus.*
> 
> View attachment 26368


Come now, no need to gender stereotype! Certainly there are some "Transtrads" who might also have an interest.....

(Joking....in case anyone thought I was serious.)


----------



## Pentheos

FLMike said:


> Come now, no need to gender stereotype! Certainly there are some "Transtrads" who might also have an interest.....
> 
> (Joking....in case anything thought I was serious.)


TradX


----------



## 127.72 MHz

FLMike said:


> Come now, no need to gender stereotype! Certainly there are some "Transtrads" who might also have an interest.....
> 
> (Joking....in case anything thought I was serious.)


Good to see you have included a disclaimer. Doesn't take much to get things going these days,....

But quite funny none the less.


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a LOVELY station wagon tie!


----------



## WillBarrett

Three lovely cashmere v-necks. All made in Scotland and marked 44. Individual measurements are listed below.

Asking $40 for each shipping included. Offers welcome!

First up is a fine blue cashmere v-neck made by Pringle for Burberry's. One small spot that should come out here easily with cleaning, and another faint mark as noted.

Color is slightly more bold than pictures.


Chest - 22"
Back - 26"



Next up is a navy from Lyle and Scott made in Hawick, Scotland. Thick, beautiful cashmere.

Chest - 22" 
Back - 27"



Tan sweater pictured has a spot I previously did not notice. I'll probably have it dry cleaned and see how it shakes out.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

These scarves remain available. Roll one up and make it a stocking stuffer. Open to offers.

*All scarves are clean with no holes or stains and ready to wear. All prices include CONUS shipping. Great for gifts!*

#1 - Royal Stewart tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 54.5". *$25*

#2 - Stewart Dress tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 53". *$25*

#3 - Campbell of Argyll tartan by James Pringle. Made in Scotland. 11.5" x 51.5", fringe 3". *$20*

#4 - Daks, 100% lambswool Made in the U.K. 11.5" x 54.75", . *$20*

#6 - John Hanly & Co. for L.L. Bean, 100% lambswool. 11" x 65.5", . *$23*

#7 - Unbranded, marked as 100% cashmere, made in England. 11.5" x 63.5", . *$20*


----------



## WillBarrett

Great pair of Bill's Khakis.

M2
Model 12098
Marked 34 - measures 16.5" across and they do not appear to be altered
Inseam - 31.25"

Color is traditional khaki.

Asking $30 or offer shipped. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL BROOKS BROTHERS TARTAN JACKET! 



C.42, 43. MADE IN THE USA!*​
This is absolutely beautiful! Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly a very high-quality cotton; light enough to be comfortable, yet heavy enough to be suitable for a jacket. This would be the perfect Holiday Jacket for someone in a warmer climate, where wool tartans can be uncomfortable! The tartan is wonderful--greens, dusk-blues, and whites set of with pale yellow striping, this is a classic Scottish tartan very similar to Dress Gordon.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with very subtle darts. It is half-canvassed and fully lined in a complementary dark blue lining. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $49 or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries welcome-please PM with interest and offers!

Tagged 43L, this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (1)
Shoulder: 19 7/8
Length: 32 3/4





  https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/BB TARTAN/DSC00154_zpskpemq3mq.jpg.html


----------



## WillBarrett

Couple of additional pair of pants. I believe these are both from the same owner.

First up is a nice pair of thin wale cords from Brooks Brothers.

Clark fit in size 35x30. Dark slate or grey. In excellent shape.

Waist measures 17"
Inseam is 29.5" - these have not been altered.

Asking $35 or offer.










Orvis Khakis in size 36. These are traditional khaki color. In great shape aside from one mark on right leg. The mark should come out but priced accordingly. A great pair of khakis.

Waist is 17.5" across.
Inseam is 29.5".

Asking $30 or offer shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Been a long time since I've posted. Trying to purge stuff that doesn't fit, I don't wear, or that are still in the archives. Going to try to get a bunch of listings up in the coming days. First up...

Langrock Harris Tweed 3/2 sack sport coat
Hook vent
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 18
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 24

$46 conus



















Langrock 3/2 tweed sack sport coat
Hook vent
Pit to Pit: 21
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29.5
Sleeve: 24

$46 conus



















JPress Shaggy Dog Shetland sweater
This is a less thick and shaggy version that the current iteration. More of a normal weight Shetland.
Oatmeal color
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Length: 26
Sleeve: 32

SOLD!


----------



## CMDC

JPress blue cableknit lambswool sweater
New with tags--bought it for myself, too small.
Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 26
Sleeve: 32.5

SOLD!



















Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16.5 x 33

$23 conus



















Brooks Brothers ecru must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16 x 33 Slim Fit

$23 conus



















Cordings tattersall spread collar shirt
80% cotton / 20% wool (think Viyella feel and weight)
15.5 x 34

SOLD!



















Brooks Brothers Country Club button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Size M Slim Fit
$22 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING VINTAGE BLACK STEWART TARTAN JACKET *
*FROM DUNN & CO. *

*MADE IN BRITAIN! C. 39L*

*More items at www.waterhollowtweed.com*

**

*Includes BEAUTIFUL THISTLE BUTTONS!*​Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Now that the holiday season is fast approaching, it's time to think about which tartan jacket you'll be wearing to parties--and it really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!

The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to Dunn's excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! Apart from a pinhole just above the vents at the left-hand back (which I found only when examining the jacket very closely indeed) this is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Lovely Saks Fifth Avenue Leather Jacket--with tartan lining!

More items at www.waterhollowtweed.com*​




*This is absolutely lovely, and if it was smaller--and much longer in the sleeves!--it wouldn't be here, as I'd keep it!*
Made for Saks Fifth Avenue, this is a truly beautiful and classic black leather jacket. Cut from substantial yet beautifully soft leather this features two deep and zippered D-pockets on the front which have a side access to separate handwarmer pockets. This jacket has a knit hem and cuffs, and a lovely bright red and green tartan lining. It features an interior zippered security pocket. The underarms feature "football" panels with grommets for ventilation--an innovation that makes this jacket very comfortable to wear, as it improves ease of movement as well as ventilation. (This technique was pioneered by Schott in the Perfecto.) The YKK zippers all move beautifully fluidly, and the front also features a fly-front with stud fasteners at the top and bottom so that the jacket has a very sleek silhouette when closed. The shoulders feature epaulettes.

This jacket is in excellent condition, apart from a tiny blemish, as shown, on the back and some very minor pilling to the lining.

It was Made in Taiwan--which was a surprise, as I assumed from the quality that it was Made in the USA.

*Asking just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.*

Tagged 44, but please see measurements:

Chest 21 1/2 (measured at smallest part of chest under the arms)
Chest: 24 (measured at largest part of the chest, including the football panels, under the arms)

Sleeve: c. 34 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (from shoulder to cuff)

Shoulder: 21 1/2 (designed to slope down into the sleeve, hence two sleeve measurements, above)

Length: 24 1/2 (from bottom of collar down center back)



         ​


----------



## CMDC

Bunch o' Bills, and more...

Bills M2 in British Khaki
New with tags
36 waist; 31 inseam
Flat front, no cuff

$44 conus



















Bills M2 in Khaki
New with tags
42 waist; unfinished hem
Flat front

SOLD!



















Bills M1 in what I'd call light chocolate brown
Like new condition--appear unworn
37 waist; 32.5 inseam
Flat front; cuffed

SOLD!



















Bills M2 in khaki
Excellent condition
35 waist; 30 inseam
Flat front; cuffed

$34 conus



















Scotch House red lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Like new condition
Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 27

$30 conus



















Turnbull and Asser green cashmere cardigan sweater
Made in Scotland
Pit to Pit: 20.5
Length: 26
Sleeve: 32.5

$34 conus



















Drakes, Drakes, and Salvatore Ferragamo Ties
Excellent condition. 2nd Drakes appears unworn
3.5" width; 3.75" width; 3.75" width

$25 conus each


----------



## Titus_A

*15x34 BB Pinpoint Button-downs (and point-collar add-on)*
I have three excellent-condition BB buttondowns. $20 conus each, or make me an offer for a set.

There is also a fourth, white point-collar, which has a bit of ring-around-the collar and a spot on the shoulder. $5 with any other shirt.

All shirts are must-iron.

N.B. - I have had the cuff buttons on these moved to a narrower position. But if you wear a size 15 shirt that's probably good for you.



















Also, I don't know why these second two images are sideways. They're right side up on my computer. I apologize.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers flannel 3/2 sack blazer. Missing one cuff button
Tagged 44R
Made in USA
Pit to Pit: 23
Shoulder: 19.5
Length BoC: 30.5
Sleeve: 26

SOLD!



















Brooks Brothers worsted wool 3/2 sack blazer
Tagged 42S
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23

$45 conus



















Ralph Lauren Purple Label flannel trousers in chocolate brown
Pleated and cuffed w/side tabs
36 waist; 28 inseam

$40 conus



















Incotex khaki cotton trousers
These have a very soft feel, almost flannel like
Flat front w/2" cuff
33 waist; 30 inseam

SOLD!



















Canali charcoal nailhead wool trousers
Made in Italy
Flat front and cuffed
38 waist; 33 inseam

$30 conus



















Chipp navy emblematic tie--Thanksgiving theme
3.25" width
SOLD!


----------



## gamma68

*ROYAL STEWART TARTAN VEST*
Made for Lord & Taylor. No fabric tag but clearly 100% wool.
5-button front with two waist pockets.
No flaws.
Tagged size L, please see measurements.

Perfect for the Xmas holidays with a navy blazer.

Chest: 20"
Length front (to points): 27"
Length rear (to hem): 23"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHEARLING "Campus Jacket" with Cotton Sleeves

Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Like my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed ​



*​
Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 27

This is lovely--and perfect for colder weather!

Styled after a classic 1950s Campus Jacket the body of this jacket is cut from lovely lamb shearling with a beautifully soft interior fleece while the sleeves are thick, sturdy, durable cotton--these are fully lined for ease of wear.

The jacket features a lovely oversized collar that's sure to keep your neck warm when folded upwards, and looks very stylish when worn down. The body features two deep zippered slash handwarmer pockets on the front, providing you with a very secure location for your wallet. The front secures with a lovely sturdy zipper that functions beautifully smoothly.

This is a truly lovely jacket in excellent condition--and a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

(Yes, that's $65 for a lamb shearling jacket--*shipped*!







)


----------



## TweedyDon

*A COAT FIT FOR A PRINCE--or PRINCESS!*

*Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com*

*Like my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed *​




*Utterly traditional British Upper-Class Child's Coat from The Scotch House of London. *​
*Made from Harris Tweed in a *gorgeous* dusk-rose sepia pink, Velvet collar, and lined with (likely) Lochcarron Tartan wool.*​
In almost perfect condition!

UK Chld's Size 10. Measurements:

Chest: 15 3/4
Sleeve: 20
Shoulder: 13 3/4
Length (BOC): 35

NB: Among the English upper classes blue and pink have traditionally been interchangeable when it comes to coats, so this is suitable for either a boy or a girl!

This is simply so wonderful it is hard to know where to begin its description!

This is--as the pictures demonstrate--an extremely rare example of an beautiful velvet-collared tweed children's coat of the sort that is traditionally worn by the children of the British upper classes, including the Royal family. (Prince Charles, Prince William, and now Prince George have all been photographed wearing this type of coat) The style migrated to America's upper classes in the 1950s--the most famous pictures of JFK"s children show them wearing coats in this style.

And this coat is absolutely authentic. Likely dating from the 1980s, this was cut from old-school (and hence slightly hairy--tweed as it should be!) Harris Tweed in a beautiful (and extremely rare) dusky pink. (Note that the HT label is also rare, noting that the cloth was intended for use in a "Juvenile Garment".) The quality of the cloth is continued into the lining, which is a mid-weight Scottish tartan, likely from Lochcarron but most definitely woven in Scotland. The collar is made from first-class velvet, in a shade that perfectly complements the tweed.

The tailoring of this coat is simply incredible. Perfectly cut, this is double-breasted with hand-finished buttonholes in the front. The buttons have been made to replicate mother-of-pearl, and were sewn on by hand. The collar and the front pocket flaps both feature extensive stitching, both for ornament and also to ensure that they retain their shape. The attention to detail is incredible: Even the lining of the sleeves has been chosen to complement the coloring of the coat!

The coat has been cut as a traditional English Officer's Coat, with curved back sections to provide an elegant silhouette. The back has a deep pleat both for ease of movement and elegant movement in the fabric while walking. It comes complete with its original set of spare buttons.

The quality of tailoring on this garment is superb. But this is just what you'd expect, as this coat was made for sale at The Scotch House in Knightsbridge, London.

The Scotch House was THE shop to go to for woolens and tartan and all clothing Scots. Founded in 1839, it specialized it *very* upscale Scottish clothing, and held several Royal Warrants. Its flagship store was located in Knightsbridge, just across from Harrods (back when this was an upper-class destination store!) and this, together with the British association of Scottish clothing with upper-class country style and Royal patronage, solidified its storied reputation until its closure in 2002.

This coat was thus intended for sale to a member of the British upper class... and, as such, was built to last, for it is traditional to hand clothing items like this down through the generations.

It is simply beautiful.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition; the sole flaw is a tiny mark on the collar, as shown.

Asking just $125, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. This is an extremely rare opportunity to acquire a coat of this quality!

Now, this is a lot, especially for a child's coat. HOWEVER, this coat will not merely garb your children, but will also dress their younger cousins, as well as your grandchildren. This truly is a coat with timeless style that will be passed down though the generations..... and once this is recognized $125, or offer, boxed and shipped is a true bargain!

PS: Note, too, that the closure of The Scotch House precluded the Duchess of Cambridge from buying an English tweed coat of this quality--and so the coat worn by YOUR child will be better than that worn by Prince George!


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! 
A COAT FIT FOR A PRINCE--or PRINCESS!

Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Like my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed 





Utterly traditional British Upper-Class Child's Coat in Harris Tweed.

Made in England by Emily Jane for Harrods of Knightsbridge, London.*​
Made from Harris Tweed in a *gorgeous* dusk-rose sepia pink, Velvet collar, and lined with (likely) Lochcarron Tartan wool.

UK Child's Size 26. Measurements:

Chest: 13 3/4
Sleeve: 17 5/8
Shoulder: 12 1/4
Length (BOC): 29

NB: Among the English upper classes blue and pink have traditionally been interchangeable when it comes to coats, so this is suitable for either a boy or a girl!

This is--as the pictures demonstrate--an extremely rare example of an beautiful velvet-collared tweed children's coat of the sort that is traditionally worn by the children of the British upper classes, including the Royal family. (Prince Charles, Prince William, and now Prince George have all been photographed wearing this type of coat) The style migrated to America's upper classes in the 1950s--the most famous pictures of JFK"s children show them wearing coats in this style.

Like the rose-pink Harris tweed coat that I also have available, this coat is absolutely authentic. Likely dating from the 1980s, this was cut from old-school (and hence slightly hairy--tweed as it should be!) Harris Tweed in a beautiful (and extremely rare) solid blue. (Note that the HT label is also rare, noting that the cloth was intended for use in a "Juvenile Garment".) This coat is fully lined. The collar is made from first-class velvet, in a shade of blue that perfectly complements the tweed.

The tailoring of this coat is simply incredible. Perfectly cut, this is double-breasted with hand-finished buttonholes in the front. The collar and the front pocket flaps both feature extensive stitching, both for ornament and also to ensure that they retain their shape.

The coat has been cut as a traditional English Officer's Coat, with curved back sections to provide an elegant silhouette. The back has a deep pleat both for ease of movement and elegant movement in the fabric while walking.

The quality of tailoring on this garment is superb. But this is just what you'd expect, as this coat was made for sale at Harrods in London--traditionally one of the primary purveyors of clothing to the British Upper classes. This coat was intended to last, not just for one generation of use but several.

This coat does have three tiny flaws. First, there is a little bit of schmaltz on the front at the edge of the placket--but this is on the surface and will be removed by brushing or dry cleaning. There is a small smudge by the hem, and some minor markings throughout the lining. This is thus in Very Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $79, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. This is an extremely rare opportunity to acquire a coat of this quality!

This coat will not merely garb your children, but will also dress their younger cousins, as well as your grandchildren. This truly is a coat with timeless style that will be passed down though the generations.


----------



## CMDC

Sweaters...

Tricots St. James navy lambswool cardigan
Made in France
Excellent condition

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 34

$36 conus



















Brooks Brothers cotton cricket sweater
Size M
Excellent condition

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 27
Sleeve: 35.5

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers lambswool Fair Isle sweater vest
Bought new, worn about 4/5 times, now too small for me
Size M

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Length: 25.5

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers supima cotton sweater vest in tangerine
New with tags--still wrapped! Bought new, never worn, too small for me now
Size M

$32 conus



















Pringle grey lambswool sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged 42

Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 27
Sleeve: 32.5

$26 conus


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump on the Burberry sweater.



WillBarrett said:


> Three lovely cashmere v-necks. All made in Scotland and marked 44. Individual measurements are listed below.
> 
> Asking $40 for each shipping included. Offers welcome!
> 
> First up is a fine blue cashmere v-neck made by Pringle for Burberry's. One small spot that should come out here easily with cleaning, and another faint mark as noted.
> 
> Color is slightly more bold than pictures.
> 
> Chest - 22"
> Back - 26"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Great pair of cords from BB and khakis from Orvis.



WillBarrett said:


> Couple of additional pair of pants. I believe these are both from the same owner.
> 
> First up is a nice pair of thin wale cords from Brooks Brothers.
> 
> Clark fit in size 35x30. Dark slate or grey. In excellent shape.
> 
> Waist measures 17"
> Inseam is 29.5" - these have not been altered.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Khakis in size 36. These are traditional khaki color. In great shape aside from one mark on right leg. The mark should come out but priced accordingly. A great pair of khakis.
> 
> Waist is 17.5" across.
> Inseam is 29.5".
> 
> Asking $30 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump! Get these Bill's so I can buy some of CMDC's swag!



WillBarrett said:


> Great pair of Bill's Khakis.
> 
> M2
> Model 12098
> Marked 34 - measures 16.5" across and they do not appear to be altered
> Inseam - 31.25"
> 
> Color is traditional khaki.
> 
> Asking $30 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bill's cords - the flat front tan pair is sold. The rest remain.



WillBarrett said:


> Here are three pair corduroy pants from Bill's Khakis. All are Made in the USA. These are not marked M1 or M2 but fit is sort of between those two.
> 
> Each pair is 33 waist though length varies.
> 
> Descriptions, measurements, and pictures are below.
> 
> Asking $35/pair with shipping included. If you want all three, I'm open to offers.
> 
> Tan pair with pleats.
> 
> Waist - 33" or 16.5"
> Inseam - 28"
> Cuffs - 1.5"
> 
> Cream in flat front
> 
> Waist - 33" or 16.5"
> Inseam - 28" with 1.4" cuffs
> 
> Darker olive in flat front
> 
> Waist- 33"
> Inseam - 29"
> Cuffs - 1.25"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrDavid

*J Press Merino Wool Navy Suit -- 39R -- Brand New with Tags 
$325 shipped*


































I bought this suit during a sale earlier in year, but alas at the wrong size and only realized my error after the return/exchange window had closed. (I was traveling when it was delivered.) The error was much to my chagrin, as I liked the suit a lot -- so much so that I took the loss and bought another one at my correct size (38S).

It's imported (China), but has great natural shoulders in addition to a 3/2 roll, hook vent, and undarted front. Marketed as a slim fit (under the J Press "Blue" moniker), but it's not excessively so (see measurements below). Here it is on the J Press website, where it retails for $795: link.

*Jacket*
Chest: 20.5in
Length: 29.25in (boc)
Shoulders: 17.5in (across the back)
Sleeves: 25.25in
*Trousers*
Waist: 32.5in (actual measurement)
Rise: 10.5in (front), 16.5in (back)
Inseam: unfinished
Leg Opening: 8in

*Gloverall 512C Duffle Coat -- 38 -- Brand New with Tags
$300 shipped




















*

Bought on sale a few years ago from Stuarts of London. Turned out to be too large for me, but return shipping to UK was cost prohibitive. Been meaning to sell it ever since. Same one that retails for $650 at O'Connells (link), but this one has an awesome blackwatch lining (much like J Press's version of a few years ago). Made in England.

Chest: 23in
Length: 37in
Shoulders: 20in
Sleeves: 25.5in


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXCEPTIONALLY ELEGANT!

Lovely Belted Topcoat with Raglan Sleeves. Made in England for Barney's of New York.

Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed 

*​
Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 36 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: N/A
Length: 49 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! Made in England for Blomingdale's, this wonderful belted topcoat is cut from grey minature twill wool. It features a four button front and a concealed placket, and deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front.

It is half-canvassed and fully lined; all of the seams down the sleeves and the center back are lapped. This has a single rear hook vent, and features ornamental (but functional) straps on the cuffs.

It has raglan sleeves for ease of movement, and in addition to the usual interior breast pocket this features a traditional large map pocket on the interior, also.

Apart from a very small snag hole on one sleeve and some minor bending to the metal leather-covered buckle this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $59, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC CASHMERE-BLEND COAT!

Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed 



Union-made in the USA.*​
Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 47 1/4

This is a wonderful, classic overcoat! Cut from a cashmere blend (I assume with wool) this is cut a 3/2 coat with subtle darting. It appears to be half-canvassed, and is fully lined. It has a single rear vent, and three button cuffs. The two deep front pockets are lined with sturdy cotton duck.

It does have some very minor surface pilling, but this won't be noticeable when worn. However, since it has this it is in Very Good condition, and hence is just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Vintage jacket by GGG Clothes.

Made by Eisenhower's Tailors--likely during his Presidency!

*

*NB: More information about GGG Clothes--and their connection to the most famous sign in baseball history!--can be found on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*

*Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed*​
Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! In the middle of the C20th GGG Clothes were one of the top tailoring firms in the country. Operating out of Brooklyn, they specialized in exceptionally high quality bespoke suits and coats, and were Eisenhower's tailor of choice when he ran for the Presidency--and then during his time in office. Martin Greenfield worked here, buying the company in 1977 and renaming it Martin Greenfield Clothiers. He continues to this day making clothes "the GGG way", and has outfitted Ford, Clinton, and Obama.

GGG Clothes also has a part in baseball history, for its connection to the Brooklyn Dodgers and the most famous sign in baseball history--see the post below this one for more information!

This jacket shows just why GGG Clothes had such a storied reputation. First, the cloth that it is cut from is beautiful--a rare yet classic birdseye in peat black and golden brown lighter midweight wool tweed.

The jacket is impeccably tailored--as you'd expect from a Presidential tailor. Modeled on a traditional British hacking jacket this has a two-button front, a fully functional ticket pocket, and a twin vent; all of the pockets are slanted hacking pockets. Moreover, while this is darted, the darting is properly shaped to provide a very elegant silhouette when this jacket is worn--unlike many jackets where the darting is simply vertical. This jacket has two button cuffs. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined in GGG's signature "carriage" lining.

It was, of course, tailored not just in the USA, but in Brooklyn at GGG Clothes.

This was originally sold in Barney's, New York... almost certainly during the Eisenhower administration. This thus marks a very rare opportunity to acquire a jacket made by Eisenhower's tailor that was made during his Presidency!

This does have a couple of very minor and easily remedied issues. First, there is around 3/4" of fraying at the seam above one of the pockets; this could be ignored or else easily addressed. Second, there is the very hint of a start of fraying in the lining of the shoulders. Both of these minor flaws are shown below. It is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition.

This is a truly beautiful and impeccably tailored jacket with lost of history--so how about just $59, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*HOLIDAY TIES!*​
Even if you're not Scottish Tartan ties are an American holiday classic. Luckily, I have some beauties to pass on today just in time for the holiday season!

​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the USA*, and *OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more ties!

1) Anderson tartan. Vintage, and absolutely beautiful. All wool, woven in Scotland. Originally sold by "The Country Squire" of Lake Placid, New York. This DOES has a small hole on the underside which won't be seen when worn, and so is in Very Good condition. 2 3/4". Asking just $12.



    

2) Macintosh Hunting tartan. Wool. Vintage. By Lochcarron, and so made in Scotland. Absolutely beautiful! 2 3/4". Excellent condition. $15.



 

3) Watson tartan. Wool. By Lochcarron. Excellent condition. 2 3/4". $15.



 

4) Very dark forest green tartan with a shadow pattern in black and berry red overchecking. Absolutely beautiful! Wool; no maker listed, but almost certainly Made in Scotland. 3". *CLAIMED!*


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE HOLIDAY TIES!

*​
5) Earl of St Andrews tartan. By Lochcarron. Wool. Made in Scotland. This does have a hole on the underside about 3/4 of the way up; this won't be seen at all when this is worn. Very Good condition. 3". Asking just $12.



 

6) Black and red tartan tie with cream overchecking. hand made in the USA. Cotton. 3 1/2". Very Good condition. $12.



  

7) Anderson Modern tartan by Lochcarron. Wool. Made in Scotland. This has a tiny pinhole in the knot area on the front, which won't be seen at all when worn. But it is there, and so this is in Very Good condition. 3 1/4". Just $12.





8) Red Holiday Tartan by Bert Pulitzer. Made in the USA. This has a couple of tiny spots on the front which blend into the tartan, hence Good/very Good condition. 3 1/8". Just $10.



  

9) Stewart Dress Tartan. Claimed


----------



## CMDC

Oxxford navy wool/cashmere sportcoat
Extremely soft fabric. This is an interesting piece. Its a 3/2 sack with patch pockets (hip pockets unflapped) that is unvented. A really nice casual jacket.

Hand made in Chicago

Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder 20
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24

$90 conus





































Samuelsohn dark olive windowpane sportcoat
Made in Canada
2 button, darted, side vents

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 20
Length 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$45 conus




























Samuelsohn brown sportcoat
Made in Canada
2 button, darted, side vents
Hip pockets unflapped

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length 30.5
Sleeve 23.5 (+2)

$45 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*YET MORE HOLIDAY TIES!*​
Just as Tartan ties are an American holiday tradition, so too are Emblematic ties an Ivy/Trad tradition.... and I have several to pass along today!

1) Robert Talbott Hand Sewn tie featuring a Holiday Gnome! Whimsical and lovely, this was originally sold by the family-owned tailors of J. D'Apolito's & Sons in Far Hills NJ--a firm that still runs as a custom tailors! made from 70/30 silk/polyester--a blend that is perfectly within the canon for emblematic ties--this is in excellent condition.
2 3/4". Just $18. CLAIMED

2) Santa playing golf! Likely silk and polyester, this is by Cape Cod neckwear. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15.



 

3) Christmas Trees! By Hallmark--but still all silk and Made in the USA! Excellent condition. 3 3/4". CLAIMED!



  

4) Yachting Santa--for your Christmas at the Vineyard!







 made by Cape Cod neckwear, this is a blend of polyester and silk. Excellent condition. 3 1/2". $15. CLAIMED

5) Vineyard Vines snowmen. PLEASE NOTE that this does have a faint smudge on the blade, hence just Good condition. All silk. 3 3/4". $10.



  

6) Let It Snow snowman tie. Hand made, all silk. Made in China. Really just a tie to please your small children.... and one you let then grab without concern!







 3 3/4". Excellent condition. $10.



 

7) Holiday penguins. A wonderfully enjoyable tie! By Excello Cravats. Unknown fabric; possibly silk, or a silk-cotton blend? This has a single thread "bump" on the front and so is in Very Good condition. Just $12!


----------



## Titus_A

Bump on this skirt: it's a fantastic piece. Make me an offer.



Titus_A said:


> *Something for the Trad Girlfriend: Vintage BB Tweed Skirt. $25 conus.*
> 
> This is marked a 12, but it is far from a modern size 12: in fact, it's closer to a contemporary BB 8. You have been warned.
> 
> This is in fantastic condition as far as I can tell, without holes or frays.
> 
> Waist: 14.875"
> Length: 28.25"
> View attachment 26368
> View attachment 26369


----------



## Titus_A

[Bump] Must-iron BB shirts, people. Just in time for Christmas.



Titus_A said:


> *15x34 BB Pinpoint Button-downs (and point-collar add-on)*
> I have three excellent-condition BB buttondowns. $20 conus each, or make me an offer for a set.
> 
> There is also a fourth, white point-collar, which has a bit of ring-around-the collar and a spot on the shoulder. $5 with any other shirt.
> 
> All shirts are must-iron.
> 
> View attachment 26625
> View attachment 26626
> View attachment 26627


----------



## CMDC

Two pair of Brooks Brothers, Madison fit, wool trousers
Charcoal gray and regular gray
Both appear unworn
Both flat front, no cuff
Both 35 waist; 30 inseam

$32 conus each; both for $57 conus



















New with tags Hickey Freeman wool / cashmere trousers
Color is an oatmeal-ish grey
Single reverse pleat
36 waist; unhemmed

$36 conus



















Brooks Brothers light khaki/dark cream gabardine trousers
38 waist; 32 inseam
2 reverse pleats, cuffed

SOLD!



















Brooks Brothers Black Fleece button down ocbd
New without tags--bought new, never worn
Size BB0--measures 16 x 33
Made in USA

$23 conus



















Drakes blue ocbd
Made in Italy
16.5 x 35
SOLD!



















Brooks Brothers white must iron ocbd
Made in USA
17.5 x 35
SOLD!



















Brooks Brothers ocbd fun shirt
Size L
$20 conus



















Jos A Bank navy braces
Made in England
Appear unworn--like new condition
$17 conus


----------



## TweedyDon

*FIVE BEAUTIFUL SCARVES!

Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed !*​
1) *CLAIMED! *Barbour. 90% Merino Wool, 10% Cashmere. Made in Scotland. This is absolutely gorgeous! A wonderful tattersall mixture of light pinks and greens on a cream background, with overchecking in slate grey and delicate thistle-purple. Absolutely excellent condition.

Width: 8 15/16; Length: 65; Fringe: 2.

Asking just $34, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

2) Pure Cashmere. Vintage. A lovely red tartan scarf, made in West Germany--thus dating it to before 1989. In Very Good/Excellent condition. A lovely and luxurious scarf from a Cold War world that has now (thankfully) gone. If he'd had this Le Carre's spy wouldn't have needed to come in from the cold!









Width: 10 3/4; Length: 46; Fringe: 2 1/4.

Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in the USA.



 

3) GORGEOUS! LUXURY Loden-Frey cashmere scarf in pale pink. Loden-Frey dates from 1852, when J. G. Frey started a mill in Munich. The company prospered, and then rose to prominence in the 1930s when it developed a water-repellent cloth--Loden.They specialized in men's coats and jackets, only making women's clothing from the 1950s onwards. The magpie sartorialists of the Ivy league recognized Loden-Frey items for what they were--classic, hard-wearing, good-looking clothes that offered superb tailoring, rugged good looks, and terrific value for money--everything dear to a WASP's heart! This explains the Ivy popularity of Loden-Frey items, and why the largest collection of their wares items is still available at Landau's in Princeton.

This beautiful scarf was Made in West Germany--and so dates from before 1989. In has two very small snag holes which won't be seen when worn--and which are NOT the work of moth!--and so is in Very Good condition.

Width: 14 1/2; Length: 72; Fringe: 3 1/4.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



  

*4) Made in Scotland tartan wool scarf for Bamberger's. *Vintage. Very Good condition. Length: 52; Width: 12; Fringe: 1/2. Just $18





5) MOGG leopard print wrap. VERY LARGE! Pure cashmere. Excellent condition. Length: 73; Width: 24; Fringe: 4. Just $25!





6) Handknit orange, yellow, and baby blue scarf. One minor flaw in the knitting, as shown, otherwise excellent. Length: 55; Width: 10; Fringe: 4. Just $12!


----------



## AlanC

Make me an offer! These are great pieces.



AlanC said:


> *Brooks Brothers* 3/2 Herringbone Tweed sack sport coat
> *Tagged size: 42L*
> Made in USA
> The classic wardrobe staple in 50% wool/50% silk blend, super soft hand. If this wasn't a long it would be staying at AlanC HQ.
> $65 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> P2P: 22
> Shoulder: 18
> Length from bottom of collar: 31
> Sleeve from shoulder: 25
> 
> View attachment 26339
> View attachment 26340
> View attachment 26341
> 
> 
> Fantastic *J Crew* shawl collar cardigan, 100% wool
> Tagged size: Small (may work for a medium)
> Measures: 21" P2P
> $45 delivered CONUS, Paypal
> 
> View attachment 26336
> View attachment 26337
> 
> 
> *Gitman* OCBD NWOT
> Size: 17 x 34
> Made in USA
> No tags, but the cardboard collar piece is still in place and the straight pin holding the placket is still in place. High quality, carried by many men's shops.
> Retail is $155
> Yours for $30 delivered, CONUS
> 
> View attachment 26342


----------



## katch

Hi All - I'm in the market for a duffle coat (preferably the real deal Gloverall or Original Montgomery) size 40 or M.


----------



## LIer

Three pair of M2 Bills Khakis, new with tags, two 34 and one 32. These are pre-aquisition Bills I've had hanging in my closet for years, but no amount of wishing is ever going to make these work for me. The 34's fit in the waist but are too baggy in the butt and legs, the 32's fit the butt and legs but are way too snug in the waist. Just the reality of navigating my sixth decade I guess. Just want to get back what I have in these, so $60/pair shipped conus, or make an offer.

1. Bills Khakis Vintage Twill in British Khaki, new with tags, size 34x34. M2, flat front, 7.8 ounce (heavy) cotton twill.

2. Bills Khakis Vintage Twill in Olive, new with tags, size 34x34. M2, flat front, 7.8 ounce (heavy) cotton twill.

3. Bills Khakis Vintage Twill in Mustard, new with tags, size 32x34. M2, flat front, 7.8 ounce (heavy) cotton twill. These are a true mustard color, they appear more Khaki in the photos. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LIer

3 Brooks Brothers and a Lands' End OCBD. The BB's are alpha size Large, $25 each, the LE is 17x35, $15. All offers welcome.

1. Brooks Brothers OCBD, size L, pale orange (peach?) and white stripe. BB logo on the left chest, no pocket, excellent condition, nearly new. Measures 17 neck, 35 sleeve, 25 pit-to-pit. $25 shipped conus, or offer.

2. Brooks Brothers OCBD, size L, burgundy with navy and white stripe. BB logo on the left chest, no pocket, excellent condition, nearly new. Measures 17 neck, 35 sleeve, 25 pit-to-pit. $25 shipped conus, or offer.

3. Brooks Brothers OCBD, size L, solid white, heavy oxford cloth. BB logo on the left chest, no pocket, excellent condition, nearly new. Measures 17 neck, 35 sleeve, 25 pit-to-pit. $25 shipped conus, or offer.

4. Lands' End OCBD, 17X35, 25 pit-to-pit. Dark blue, with left chest pocket and locker loop. Missing a placket button (2 spares on tail) CBS some pilling on collar (see photo). $15 shipped conus or offer.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING VINTAGE BLACK STEWART TARTAN JACKET FROM DUNN & CO. MADE IN BRITAIN! C. 39L*

**

*Includes BEAUTIFUL THISTLE BUTTONS!*​Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Now that the holiday season is fast approaching, it's time to think about which tartan jacket you'll be wearing to parties--and it really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!

The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to Dunn's excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! Apart from a pinhole just above the vents at the left-hand back (which I found only when examining the jacket very closely indeed) this is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

Asking *just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.* International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Stunning 1950s/1960s Harris Tweed Jacket.

CLAIMED!

Please "Like" my Facebook Page, WaterhollowTweed, which has new items added every day!

And I now have a website with hundreds of items available for sale! www.waterhollowtweed.com



In almost perfect condition--with a VERY rare Harris Tweed label and classic period lining!*​
c. 38. Measurements:

Chest: 19 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30

This jacket is absolutely beautiful! Made in the 1950s or 1960s this is cut from a stunningly beautiful Harris Tweed twill that is a heathery mix of mossy greens and slate greys... and being from the middle of the last century this is THE Harris Tweed that made the fabric famous--thick, dense, FAR heavier than current Harris Tweed, and slightly hairy!

This is as close to the Platonic Form of tweed as Harris gets!

The jacket is cut as a traditional mid-C20th century tweed, with a high three button front, single buttons on the cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and half-lined--the lining is a wonderful mid-century "old gold" base with geometric roundels patterned throughout.

In addition to this, the Harris Tweed label is exceptionally rare. In addition to being a black label--which was not that unusual in the middle of the last century--this label notes that the Harris Tweed is a "Reg. Canadian Mark"--a designation that I've never sen before, but which likely indicates that this jacket had been certified as Harris Tweed by the appropriate Canadian authorities for the Canadian market. Given this--and the cut, together with the single button cuffs--indicates that this jacket was made in the United Kingdom for the Canadian market.

As well as its beauty, period-perfect lining, and rare label, this jacket is in simply stunning condition! It is possible that this was purchased (maybe on a trip to Canada c. 1956), stored away carefully--and never worn!

This is thus an extremely rare opportunity to acquire a jacket of this quality, condition, and vintage without the need for a time machine! This jacket is thus extremely well-priced at just $69, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MORE TARTAN TROUSERS!*​
Tartan trousers are an Ivy/Trad holiday staple--and I have four more beautiful pairs to pass along today! These would all be perfect paired with a black tuxedo/dinner jacket for less formal black tie, or with a tweed jacket for informal holiday gatherings!

All are flat-front, and uncuffed. And all come from traditional American clothiers!

​
1) Blackwatch trousers. If you don't have a pair of Blackwatch trousers already, now's your chance! Made in the USA by Arthur Elliot. All wool. As-new condition. Waist: 16 1/2; Inseam: 28 1/4 (+2). Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



  

2) Pendleton Woolen Mills. Authentic Boyd tartan trousers. Made in the USA. As-new condition. Tagged 36/30. Waist: 18 1/8; Inseam: 26 3/4 (+1). Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



  

3) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Authentic Scottish tartan trousers from Corbin's "Scottish Tartans" line. Made in the USA for The English Shop of Princeton. Absolutely excellent condition. Waist: 16 3/4; Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1). Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

4) Beautiful green, cream, and black tartan trousers with a subtle lavender overcheck. Made i the USA by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton. Excellent condition! Waist: 18 1/4; Inseam: 28 1/16 (+ 1 1/2). Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.







5) Tartan trousers by Tommy Hilfiger. MADE IN THE USA! This time, he got things right! Flat-front, and cut from light-weight wool. In excellent condition except for a very small hole on the front, as shown. This really doesn't detract from these lovely trousers at all, and if it were not there they would be in excellent, likely unworn condition. But it is, and so I'm asking

just $25, or offer, boxed, shipped in the USA.

Tagged 34. Measurements:

Waist: 17
Inseam: 34 (+ 1 1/2)





 

6) LANGROCK of Princeton

Classic Ivy Holiday Trousers!

THE Ivy Style store--just prior to its demise it ran full-page advertisements stating that it was the ONLY store in America to retain "The American Look"!--it sold beautiful, classic clothing to generations of Princeton men before its closure in the 1990s.

These trousers are lovely--a classic mossy green with overchecking in berry red and dark harvest golden-yellow, they are flat front and cuffed. These is no fabric listed, but despite feeling like pure wool they are labelled as including "synthetic fibers". But the synthetics that these contain are NOT the same as we encounter today; they were carefully produced to mimic almost exactly the feel of natural fibers. While a new polyester tie is clearly poly, a late 1960s poly tie can be easily mistaken for silk, even at close quarters and when handled. The fact that these trousers are partly synthetic is thus no bar to these being awesome! 

The zipper on the fly is an original 1960s TALON, and works perfectly!

These are VERY lightweight--the picture of them appearing to have white patches on them is actually a picture taken to show how lightweight they are, with light shining through them!

Very Good condition. Waist: 17 1/2; inseam: 32 (+1 1/2), with 1" cuff. Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GLOVES!*​
1) Elegant and very warm vintage leather gloves, which appear to be lined in short-hair grey fur. Very Good condition. Size 10 - 10 1/2 (Large). Width at widest part: 4 1/2; Length: 9 7/8". Asking just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA.



   

2) Sheepskin gloves--perfect for wear with your Irvin or B3 for that "gloves, personal" wartime look!







 These would also look exceedingly handsome with tweed. Very warm, and in Very Good/Excellent condition. Made in Greece. Size XL. Width (at widest part): 5 1/2; Length (hem to tip of middle finger): 11. Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.







3) Leather Driving Gloves, made from split cowhide leather. Nice cuff strap with a stud for fastening! Very Good/Excellent condition. Width: 4 1/4"; length: 9 1/2". (Roughly Medium). Asking just $14, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWEED CAPS!*​
1) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Cap! Made in England for LL Bean, this is a beautiful and versatile basketweave tweed cap. Size 7 1/8 (58). Excellent condition. Just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.



   

2) Wigens of Sweden checked lambswool tweed cap. With a lovely curved brim! Made in Estonia. Excellent condition. Size 59. Just $20, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*What Price Glory Reproduction 1942 Tanker Jacket!

CLAIMED!*​
​
Size: XL. Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2
Sleeve: c. 35 1/2, measured like a shirt; 23 1/2 measured from shoulder.
Shoulder: 24 (slopes down into the sleeve)
Length (BOC): 23 1/2

This is absolutely terrific! A faithful reproduction of a 1942 Tanker Jacket, the shell is cut from thick cotton olive drab duck, while the lining is dark olive wool--and, while soft and comfortable to wear, is very warm and appropriately hairy for a reproduction of a 1942 Tanker! The cuffs, collar, and hem are wool knit, and the main zipper is a New Old Stock Talon.

This is a terrific jacket--hard-wearing, stylish, and while not as accurate, perhaps, as the reproductions made by Eastman and Aero it's a jacket that you can wear hard without any temptation to baby it--and it will just get better with use!

Apart from a couple of minor weave faults on the knits this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXTREMELY RARE!

NWOT Lacoste Coat--formerly the property of Francis Pierrel, the President and CEO of Lacoste North America!

*​
Tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 35 1/2.

This is absolutely wonderful--and, quite possibly, one of a kind, as this is a "Sample" coat that was made by Lacoste to assess market demand.

It is absolutely beautiful. Cut as a short topcoat from a blend of 60% wool and 40% cotton in a classic Navy blue, this has a five button front with a concealed placket. It features a horizontal seam at the level where the buttons end; this is replicated on the sleeves. The coat is fully lined, and has a single center vent.

This coat also features a removable hood; this is attached to the main body of the coat by a zipper. The hood features a drawstring so that it can be pulled tightly shut against the elements.

The coat has two deep interior pockets--one is still basted shut!

This coat was likely never worn, and so it is in excellent condition. However, it does have some dust marks around the turnover of the collar, from storage, and a very tiny white blemish on the front--both are shown in the pictures, and both will likely be easily removed with the first dry-cleaning.

Asking just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. And I'll include the President's business card too!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BOWTIES! *

All of these would be *perfect* with tweeds!

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING within the USA!*

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME*, especially on two or more bows!

​
1) Land's End adjustable. All silk. Some very minor fuzziness to the silk on some of the small neats, hence Very Good condition. $12.





2) Beautiful VINTAGE Churchill dot butterfly bow. Adjustable; clearly all silk. Very Good condition. $14.



 

3) Thomas Pink of Jermyn Street, London, golden yellow bow. Pure silk. Adjustable. Excellent condition. $14.



  

4) VINTAGE Old-school Jos.A. Banks--dating from when Banks rivaled Brooks (as was better than Brooks is now!) All silk. Lovely deep red with florets. Very Good condition. Adjustable. $13.


----------



## TweedyDon

5) GORGEOUS silk bowtie by Turnbull & Asser, the shirtmakers to the Royal Family. This was made by hand in England, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It is made from beautiful silk twill in a subtle orange sherbet, and is fully adjustable. This will likely be the nicest bowtie you'll own--and would be just as much at home with a navy pinstripe suit as it would a robust set of tweeds! Excellent condition. Just $25, or offer.





 

6) Classic formal black silk bowtie. No maker's name or fabric, but clearly very high quality silk. Adjustable. Excellent condition. $20, or offer.





7) Jos A Banks golden yellow twill silk, with roundels. Adjustable. Excellent condition. Just $16.


----------



## TweedyDon

​
8) Dove grey straight bowtie. Vintage. Adjustable. Likely silk. Very Good condition. $8.

 

9) Blue straight bowtie. Vintage. Adjustable. Polyester. Very Good condition. $6.


----------



## TweedyDon

​10) Lovely butterfly bow in dark burgundy with geometric neats! This is absolutely lovely; all silk, and likely made in the USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. Adjustable. Just $14.



 

11) Lovely and unusual floral butterfly bowtie. Vintage. NOT adjustable; this measures 35 1/2" end to end. (Check this against a well-fitting bow adjusted to your neck!) Slightly wrinkled, but this could be easily fixed; likely cotton. Just $12. Perfect for an Ivy Dandy!



 

12) Brooks Brothers Makers. All silk, made in the USA. Cufflinks? Equestrian equipment? Excellent condition. Adjustable. Just $15.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*

**

**

*Made in the USA. Brooks Brothers Sturdy Waxy Leather Brogues!*

*Boxed, with original shoe bags!*

*Size 9D.*​
These are absolutely gorgeous! made from beautifully sturdy waxy waterproof leather these are cut as classic English country brogues. They feature beautiful and incredibly functional Margom soles--made from exceptionally high quality rubber, these soles are extremely durable and exceptionally aesthetic, and have been made by Margom in the same factory in the Civitanova region of Italy since 1974.

These shoes were made in the USA, and are in absolutely excellent condition. They come complete with their original shoe bags, and an appropriate Brooks Brothers shoe box--although the box is not original to these shoes.

Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*L.L.Bean's RARE mouton-collar A-2 style jacket with quilted lining.

*​
Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 1/4
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 25
Length (top of collar): 27 1/2

Cut from incredibly durable and yet exceptionally soft garment-grade goatskin with a wonderful grain this jacket features two deep flapped pockets on the front with side-entry handwarmer pockets built in. The knit hem and cuffs perfectly complement the rich dark brown of the leather, and the mouton collar is beautifully soft and several hues darker than the jacket's shell, complementing it perfectly. The back of this jacket is one whole piece of leather--the more recent jackets consist of several panels. This jacket has a full quilted lining for warmth, and an interior security pocket that secures with a snap and is lined in grey corduroy.

This jacket is also properly numerically sized (this is a 40L), and was MADE IN THE USA.... the current jackets are "imported".

This does have some minor holes in the hem and cuffs; these have been professionally repaired, as shown. And it has some very minor surface marks on the shoulder, as shown. Otherwise, this beautiful jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at

just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY Australian leather coat!

*​
This is a truly wonderful coat! Cut from rich sueded leather in a dark mocha brown, this coat was Made in Australia It has a four button front, which is coupled with a USO zip closure; the zipper works wonderfully fluidly. It has two deep flapped patch pockets on the lower front, and a third flapped patch breast pocket. The cuffs have gauntlet ornamentation, and are lined in leather in the interior for about 2 1/2" to ensure longevity and prevent wear to the lining.

This coat has a leather collar with a two button closure for protection against wind.All of the seams are reinforced with double stitching. This is fully lined with a deep interior pocket secured by a button and eyelet.

This jacket does have a few minor scuffs, especially on the left shoulder, and some minor surface spotting on the left sleeve at the back, as shown. It is also missing one of the buttons at the throat latch; this can't be seen when it's worn and doesn't really affect function. As such, it is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA

Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 (34 3/4 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 34


----------



## TweedyDon

*POCKET SQUARES

Perfect for stocking stuffers!*​
1) Coach. A lovely square, featuring the Coach logo on a cream background. Made in Japan; all silk. 21 1/4" square. Just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. Excellent condition. Perfect for a more dandy suit!



 

2) Rivetz of Boston pocket square; Made in Italy. Silk, with hand-rolled edges. A lovely classic Ivy forest green with geometrics! 18" square. Excellent condition, and perfect for tweed! Just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BELT AND BRACES!*​
1) COACH belt. MADE IN THE USA!

Size 38.

This belt is made form English calfskin, with a solid brass buckle--and dates from the time when Coach was still making things in the USA!

This has some memory at the middle hole, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Length of strap: 41 3/4"
Length of strap to middle hole: 37 1/8
Width of strap: 15/16".



 

2) NWT Made in England suspenders in blue silk with a lovely complex weave. Perfect condition. $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.





  

3) Made in England suspenders in olive; likely silk, with a single elastic strip at the back. Excellent condition. Just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT Gucci Tie*​
A lovely--and for once wearable!--Gucci tie, featuring pennants (golf? yachting?) with a very discreet Gucci logo between regimental stripes. Made in Italy. 3 1/2".

This comes with its original hang-tag, and is in excellent condition--although please note that it does have a small wrinkle right at the tip, which will likely be readily removed with pressing or steaming.

The original retail was $210--so how about $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*1953 British Civil Defense Beret*​
Interior circumference: 21

This is wonderful! Britain's Civil Defense Corps was a non-military organization that was founded in 1949 to be mobilized in the event of a major national emergency, with nuclear war being anticipated as the primary threat. The Corps was stood down in mainland Britain in 1968.

The black beret was standard issue, and this is a lovely example. Made in 1953 by Beret Industries--the largest wartime supplier of berets to the British military--this hat is in absolutely excellent condition, with its interior printed designation being bright and clear. It also features the Broad Arrow of the Ministry of Defence!

Made from wool, this has an interior sweat band.

This beret is in such good condition it is likely that it was never worn; indeed, it's in better condition than the Civil Defense beret held by The Imperial War Museum in London!

This is a bargain at just $27, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers chocolate brown cashmere v-neck sweater
Made in Scotland
Size M
Pit to Pit: 22.5
Length: 27.5
Sleeve: 35

SOLD!


----------



## LIer

*BUMP* - Make me an offer, these will be going to eBay soon.

Three pair of M2 Bills Khakis, new with tags, two 34 and one 32. These are pre-aquisition Bills I've had hanging in my closet for years, but no amount of wishing is ever going to make these work for me. The 34's fit in the waist but are too baggy in the butt and legs, the 32's fit the butt and legs but are way too snug in the waist. Just the reality of navigating my sixth decade I guess. Just want to get back what I have in these, so $60/pair shipped conus, or make an offer.

1. Bills Khakis Vintage Twill in British Khaki, new with tags, size 34x34. M2, flat front, 7.8 ounce (heavy) cotton twill.

2. Bills Khakis Vintage Twill in Olive, new with tags, size 34x34. M2, flat front, 7.8 ounce (heavy) cotton twill.

3. Bills Khakis Vintage Twill in Mustard, new with tags, size 32x34. M2, flat front, 7.8 ounce (heavy) cotton twill. These are a true mustard color, they appear more Khaki in the photos.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LIer

*BUMP* - Again, make me an offer! How about $60 for all of the BB's, and I'll throw in the LE? Going to eBay soon otherwise...

3 Brooks Brothers and a Lands' End OCBD. The BB's are alpha size Large, $25 each, the LE is 17x35, $15. All offers welcome.

1. Brooks Brothers OCBD, size L, pale orange (peach?) and white stripe. BB logo on the left chest, no pocket, excellent condition, nearly new. Measures 17 neck, 35 sleeve, 25 pit-to-pit. $25 shipped conus, or offer.

2. Brooks Brothers OCBD, size L, burgundy with navy and white stripe. BB logo on the left chest, no pocket, excellent condition, nearly new. Measures 17 neck, 35 sleeve, 25 pit-to-pit. $25 shipped conus, or offer.

3. Brooks Brothers OCBD, size L, solid white, heavy oxford cloth. BB logo on the left chest, no pocket, excellent condition, nearly new. Measures 17 neck, 35 sleeve, 25 pit-to-pit. $25 shipped conus, or offer.

4. Lands' End OCBD, 17X35, 25 pit-to-pit. Dark blue, with left chest pocket and locker loop. Missing a placket button (2 spares on tail) also has some pilling on collar (see photo). $15 shipped conus or offer.
View attachment 26801


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

Bump. I'm open to offers.



never behind said:


> Almost new Kamakura pinpoint oxford. Size 15.75/32.33 in the Tokyo Classic fit. I've worn it once. It has been washed twice in cold water and hung to dry. It is a nice shirt but the fit just isn't going to work.
> 
> The color is a blue-green or maybe sage. I'm not good with colors. One pic shows it with a blue end-on-end shirt.
> 
> Asking $50 shipped CONUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

SOLD

Bump. It's a great belt! Open to offers.



never behind said:


> Equus Leather bridle leather belt.
> 
> Only worn twice. Excellent condition.
> 
> Size: 40"
> Color: Australian Nut
> Width: 1.25"
> 
> Seven holes, 1" spaced. Has nickel West End buckle. Will ship in original box with bag.
> 
> New is $120 shipped from UK. Asking $85 shipped to CONUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...

Brooks Brothers blue must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16.5 x 33

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers ecru must iron ocbd
Made in USA
16 x 33 Slim Fit

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers Country Club button down sport shirt
Made in USA
Size M Slim Fit
$20 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...

Bills M2 in khaki
Excellent condition
35 waist; 30 inseam
Flat front; cuffed

$30 conus



















Scotch House red lambswool sweater vest
Made in Scotland
Like new condition
Pit to Pit: 23.5
Length: 27

$27 conus



















Drakes, Drakes, and Salvatore Ferragamo Ties
Excellent condition. 2nd Drakes appears unworn
3.5" width; 3.75" width; 3.75" width

$22 conus each

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...

Brooks Brothers worsted wool 3/2 sack blazer
Tagged 42S
Pit to Pit: 21.5
Shoulder: 19
Length BoC: 29
Sleeve: 23

$40 conus



















Ralph Lauren Purple Label flannel trousers in chocolate brown
Pleated and cuffed w/side tabs
36 waist; 28 inseam

$37 conus



















Canali charcoal nailhead wool trousers
Made in Italy
Flat front and cuffed
38 waist; 33 inseam

$28 conus


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...

Sweaters...

Tricots St. James navy lambswool cardigan
Made in France
Excellent condition

Pit to Pit: 24.5
Length: 30.5
Sleeve: 34

$33 conus



















Brooks Brothers cotton cricket sweater
Size M
Excellent condition

Pit to Pit: 23
Length: 27
Sleeve: 35.5

$30 conus



















Brooks Brothers lambswool Fair Isle sweater vest
Bought new, worn about 4/5 times, now too small for me
Size M

Pit to Pit: 21.5
Length: 25.5

$28 conus



















Brooks Brothers supima cotton sweater vest in tangerine
New with tags--still wrapped! Bought new, never worn, too small for me now
Size M

$30 conus



















Pringle grey lambswool sweater
Made in Scotland
Tagged 42

Pit to Pit: 21
Length: 27
Sleeve: 32.5

$24 conus

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...

Oxxford navy wool/cashmere sportcoat
Extremely soft fabric. This is an interesting piece. Its a 3/2 sack with patch pockets (hip pockets unflapped) that is unvented. A really nice casual jacket.

Hand made in Chicago

Tagged 42R

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder 20
Length BoC: 30
Sleeve: 24

$85 conus





































Samuelsohn dark olive windowpane sportcoat
Made in Canada
2 button, darted, side vents

Pit to Pit: 22
Shoulder: 20
Length 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5

$40 conus




























Samuelsohn brown sportcoat
Made in Canada
2 button, darted, side vents
Hip pockets unflapped

Pit to Pit: 22.5
Shoulder: 19.5
Length 30.5
Sleeve 23.5 (+2)

$40 conus


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

DROPS...

Two pair of Brooks Brothers, Madison fit, wool trousers
Charcoal gray and regular gray
Both appear unworn
Both flat front, no cuff
Both 35 waist; 30 inseam

$30 conus each; both for $52 conus



















New with tags Hickey Freeman wool / cashmere trousers
Color is an oatmeal-ish grey
Single reverse pleat
36 waist; unhemmed

$32 conus



















Brooks Brothers Black Fleece button down ocbd
New without tags--bought new, never worn
Size BB0--measures 16 x 33
Made in USA

$20 conus



















Brooks Brothers ocbd fun shirt
Size L
$18 conus



















Jos A Bank navy braces
Made in England
Appear unworn--like new condition
$15 conus








[/QUOTE]


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Andover Shop 3/2 sack in Camelhair*

**​
*Tagged 40L, this lovely jacket measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31

As you'd expect from The Andover Shop this is absolutely beautiful! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from first-rate camelhair, this has a lovely fluid lapel roll and beautifully narrow lapels--as befits a jacket that likely dates from the 1960s.

It is fully canvassed and half-lined, and features lapped seams across the shoulder and down the center back. It has a single rear hook vent, and two button cuffs. Naturally, it has very natural shoulders. It is a vintage jacket, and has some minor fading from age in the lining of the arms, as shown, and so it is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

This also has a MYSTERY LABEL!

It states that The Andover Shop has four locations: Hyannis, Osterville, Fort Lauderdale, and Palm Beach. There is no mention of either Andover, Mass., or Cambridge, Mass.--as far as I know the only locations that The Andover Shop has ever been. And it's very unlikely that this jacket is from another "The Andover Shop". Not only is the logo that of THE Andover Shop, but this jacket is so quintessentially Ivy it really couldn't have been sold anywhere else.

Hyannis, Osterville, Fort Lauderdale, and Palm Beach are all Ivy bastions.... So it is quite possible that during the heyday of Ivy Style The Andover Shop had the 1960s equivalent of "pop up" locations in appropriately Ivy stores in those towns--and this jacket was sold in one. And given that this is the first time I have seen a label like this in all my years of enjoying vintage Ivy items I suspect that this was a very short-lived retail experiment.

This might be one of the few chances left to secure an item from The Andover Shop. The Shop is currently for sale, and might well close.

Asking just $59, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Stunning Cashmere 3/2 jacket.
Dated November 4, 1960.*​
**

*Made By "Rogers Peet x Marston"!*

*I have information about both Rogers Peet and Marston on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

This is absolutely gorgeous, and in simply incredible condition!

Long before companies realized the marketing advantages of collaborating with "heritage" menswear brands ("Land Rover x Barbour", "Levis x Filson", and so on) there was a groundbreaking collaboration between Rogers Peer--the preeminent upscale department store of New York City--and Marston, its West Coast equivalent.

Although this collaboration was not heralded with press conferences at hooplah--neither the old-money Rogers Peet nor the civic-minded George Marston would have even considered something so vulgar--the wealthy denizens of San Diego did take notice when they saw in the labels of the clothing they were considering not just one, but two, of the most prominent names in upscale retail. And what cool Californian wouldn't want something from Rogers Peet in their wardrobe--especially when visiting the actual store wouldn't be at all easy, or cheap!

This jacket is one of the few surviving items from that historic collaboration... and given its incredible quality both Rogers Peet and Marston's would be proud that its survived to show the quality of their joint wares.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere--and not the thin stuff so widely available in malls today, but the seriously soft and luxurious cashmere of the middle of last century. And the patterning and colourway are just as remarkable as the softness of the cloth; a wonderful shepherds' check in peat black, midnight blue, with chestnut accents. beautiful--and utterly mid-century.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a 3/2 jacket with an exceptionally elegant lapel roll, this is half-lined in striped lining to complement the cloth, and is fully canvassed. It has a single center vent. It also has three patch pockets--all of which are fitted with center reverse pleats, both for function and style.

Naturally, this jacket was Union Made in the USA.

less naturally for a jacket that was made on November 4th, 1960, this is in incredible condition. I am very conservative in grading vintage pieces, and so would never call one Mint--but this comes very close, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was clearly worn sparingly, if at all.... Maybe it was even bought as a souvenir of the Peet x Marston collaboration.

One thing that is bittersweet is the date--November, 1960. Within a year of this jacket's being finished and sent West Marston's was no more.

This is a true Grail item--but one that is utterly wearable. A contemporary jacket of this quality would retail on the secondary market for quite a bit; a jacket with this history far more. So, it's hard to price this... But since my approach here has always been to price items so that even I, a very frugal buyer, would be very pleased with the bargain, how about just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?

A piece of sartorial history for less than the cost of a used recent jacket from Brooks on the 'bay!


----------



## gamma68

Looking to clear these scarves outta here. Let's make a deal. *Each one is now $19 CONUS. Discounts on multiple purchases.*

*All scarves are clean with no holes or stains and ready to wear. *

#1 - Royal Stewart tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 54.5".

#2 - Stewart Dress tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 53". *CLAIMED*

#3 - Campbell of Argyll tartan by James Pringle. Made in Scotland. 11.5" x 51.5", fringe 3". *CLAIMED*

#4 - Daks, 100% lambswool Made in the U.K. 11.5" x 54.75", .

#6 - John Hanly & Co. for L.L. Bean, 100% lambswool. 11" x 65.5", . *CLAIMED*

#7 - Unbranded, marked as 100% cashmere, made in England. 11.5" x 63.5", .


----------



## WillBarrett

Went out tonight in a thrifted Harris Tweed that's turned out to be a bit too big.

Grey herringbone made by PBM.

If you're a 40L or 42L stay tuned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevr18

im getting excited!


----------



## Fading Fast

TweedyDon said:


> *GORGEOUS Paul Stuart Herringbone Tweed Overcoat!
> CLAIMED!
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely stunning--a true Ivy classic!*​
> Tagged 40 Tall. Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 22 1/8
> Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
> Shoulder: 18 3/4
> Length: 45
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from wonderful thick heavy warm tweed in broad black-and-white herringbone this lovely coat is cut as an utterly traditional Anglophile overcoat.... Given both the cloth and the cut this coat could easily have been made any time from the Roaring Twenties to now!
> 
> This coat has a three button closure at the front with a traditional concealed placket to preserve its elegant silhouette when worn; the small lowest button is for use with the short tweed closure strap (similar to a throat latch) located on the interior of the coat to make sure that you can secure the lower flap if desired.
> 
> Given its Anglophile heritage this coat features a fully functional flapped ticket pocket in addition to the traditional two deep flapped pockets and the upper breast pocket; all of the pockets are lined in sturdy cotton duck. The coat is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. In addition to the deep interior breast pocket for your wallet is also features a wide and deep map pocket on the lower interior left. The cuffs are finished with four buttons, and the original hanger loop is intact and clearly unused.
> 
> This coat would be perfect paired with everything from charcoal flannels and an odd tweed jacket, to cords and a tattersall waistcoat or a heavy Aran sweater, to a pinstripe suit! It would be perfect worn with a traditional college scarf from Luke Ayres of England, or, if you didn't attend a suitable college, a tartan cashmere scarf.
> 
> This wonderful coat was Union Made in Canada expressly for Paul Stuart.
> 
> It is in overall excellent condition--but it does have a couple of (very) minor flaws. First, there is some minor discoloration at the fold of the collar--this is very minor, and I didn't see it until I examined the collar close-up in bright sunlight. (I couldn't capture this in my photographs, although I've included the picture where I tried!) But, it is there! Second, there is a very small rip in the lining in the back shoulders, perhaps 1 1/2" long--I could have this sewn closed free of charge if you'd like! And, finally, there is some minor collar creep, with the collar sliding up at the back... although this could be considered an insouciant feature rather than a bug, and, if desired, could be cured by sympathetic pressing.
> 
> The closest item that Paul Stuart currently offers is their "Brown Houndstooth Raglan Overcoat", which is a blend of wool (85%), polyester, silk, and linen... and which retails at $3,995. (But, don't worry, they'll give you just under $1000 off today as it's Cyber Monday!) Frankly, this coat is superior to that one... But it would still never have been worth almost $4000 even new!
> 
> But it most certainly is worth $175, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


As the purchaser, I wanted to follow up and do two things (1) show a pic of the coat that I just got back from the tailor (I had the sleeves shortened a touch and the coat cleaned - as TweedyDon suggested it needed, the collar came clean) and (2) pay a much, much deserved compliment to Tweedy for being such a professional and gentleman.

The coat was exactly as he described with every modest flaw pointed out by Tweedy in his original post. Also, our communication and his followup was pleasant and proactive. I can only encourage everyone to keep an eye on his offerings and to not hesitate to purchase from him.

⇩ Me in the nicest overcoat I've ever owned and that includes Burberry, Brooks Brothers and Polo ones:


----------



## katch

^ great coat FF. I would like to give a shout to Tweedy as well. Always great service and even received a bonus gift in my package!


----------



## TweedyDon

Thank you SO much, @Fadingfast and @katch, for your very kind words--they really made by day! It was a *great* pleasure dealing with each of you, and I'm delighted that these garments have found such good homes!


----------



## Patrick06790

Tweedy has been a valuable resource for me for quite some time. I have bought numerous things from him, and sent him many more things to sell for me, because he's better at it than I am.

By the time he gets through the stuff I sent him this week, he's going to feel like Tweedy Don Quixote.


----------



## TweedyDon

Patrick06790 said:


> Tweedy has been a valuable resource for me for quite some time. I have bought numerous things from him, and sent him many more things to sell for me, because he's better at it than I am.
> 
> By the time he gets through the stuff I sent him this week, he's going to feel like Tweedy Don Quixote.


Many thanks for your kind words, Patrick! And three HUGE boxes have just arrived!

UPDATE! Six more boxes arrived today, three the size of small Manhattan apartments!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Holiday Pants!

*​
Utterly appropriate for offering on Christmas Eve, I have some more lovely tartan pants--including a rare beauty in wool from Bill's Khakis!--and some absolutely wonderful pants in cord and flannel embroidered with holly sprigs!

*Plus, these have the best provenance possible, as they're from the overstuffed wardrobe of Joe Tradly, The Father of The Thrift Exchange!* 

*This is your chance to own a piece of i-Trad history!*​
As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA*, and *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

1) CLAIMED! Bill's Khakis. Classic red Scottish tartan. All wool. M2 pattern; flat front and cuffed. Made in the USA. Excellent condition. Tagged 36. Waist: 19 1/8; Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1 1/2) with 1 7/8" cuff. Just $39, or offer.



  

2) Land's End Scottish tartan pants; a beautiful green-based tartan with cream and yellow overchecking! Wool. Flat front and cuffed. Absolutely excellent condition. Tagged 40R. Waist: 18 1/2; Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1/2), with 1 1/2 cuff. Asking just $29, or offer.





 

3) CLAIMED Red thin-wale cord trousers with embroidered holly springs. The perfect GTH Ivy pants! Excellent condition. Made by Castaway Clothing of Nantucket, these originally retailed at $168, plus shipping. Flat front and cuffed. Waist: 18 3/4; inseam: 30 1/2 (+ 1 1/4), with 1 7/8 cuff. Asking just $39, or offer.



  

4) CLAIMED! BEAUTIFUL! Gorgeous soft wool flannel trousers in dark forest green embroidered with holly sprigs. Flat front and cuffed. Absolutely beautiful and of incredibly high quality, these have a tiny surface smudge on them which will certainly easily come out with dry cleaning, otherwise these are in excellent condition. Waist: 19 1/8; inseam: 29 1/8 (+1/2), with 1 7/8" cuff. Asking just $35, or offer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anyone have an olive surcingle belt, around 34-36" they are looking to unload?


----------



## Clintotron

ArtVandalay said:


> Anyone have an olive surcingle belt, around 34-36" they are looking to unload?


Let me look when I get home Saturday evening. I'll set a reminder right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sskim3

I have a lot of 8 bow ties from J Press. Some of these are labelled as historical sample while others are sample sale items. All have tags and are made in UK from 100% silk. The paisley red tie and charcoal ties are ancient madder. Will throw in a J Press pocket square made in Italy - tag attached. Asking $115

Let me know if you have any other questions. Selling only as a lot for quick turn around.


----------



## conductor

All items are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.

#1 Black Watch tweed blazer by Corbin. Half lined, center vent, darted.

Asking $40 shipped conus

No size tag, seems to be about a 42R-L

Pit to Pit 21.5"
Sleeve 25" + 2" to let
Length 31.5" from BOC

Union made is the U.S. of imported fabric







#2 Vintage Eddie Bower/Harris Tweed. Swelled seams, 3/2 roll, not darted, hook vent. Beautiful color way (see close up).

Asking $40 shipped conus

Union made in the U.S. of imported fabric.
REALLY wish I could find a way to make this one fit me!

tagged 40R

Pit to Pit 21"
Sleeve 24.5" + 1.5" to let
Length from BOC - 29"


https://s63.photobucket.com/user/ia...-44BD-AAF6-4B0FBE5DA58D_zps1chb1xuh.jpeg.html

https://s63.photobucket.com/user/ia...-44BD-AAF6-4B0FBE5DA58D_zps1chb1xuh.jpeg.html





#3 Golden Fleece chalk stripe suit

Asking $80 shipped conus

Jacket is 3/2 roll, center vent, sac suit (not darted).
Flat front and cuffed pants.
100% wool, union U.S. made, imported fabric.

Pants:
Waist 19" (38")
Inseam 31"
Outseam 42.5"

Tagged 43L

Pit to pit: 22"
Sleeve 25.5" + 1" to let
Length from BOC - 32"







Offers always welcome


----------



## dorji

*Update and drops, only the cashmere sweater remains! *All prices include priority shipping within the US.

Land's End Cashmere long sleeve sweater, mid weight, zero issues, included 2 small packets of "repair" yarn that came with it when I purchased it new. $20*>$15* shipped.
Size M,
Chest = 21"
Sleeve = 33"
BOC = 24", collar adds another 3/8"
First photo best represents color.




Thanks for looking!

-Ben


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I would like to claim the 3 Irish linen handkerchiefs. 

PM sent.


----------



## HerrDavid

Bump and price drop!



HerrDavid said:


> *J Press Merino Wool Navy Suit -- 39R -- Brand New with Tags
> $325 shipped*
> View attachment 26722
> 
> View attachment 26724
> View attachment 26725
> View attachment 26726
> View attachment 26727
> 
> 
> I bought this suit during a sale earlier in year, but alas at the wrong size and only realized my error after the return/exchange window had closed. (I was traveling when it was delivered.) The error was much to my chagrin, as I liked the suit a lot -- so much so that I took the loss and bought another one at my correct size (38S).
> 
> It's imported (China), but has great natural shoulders in addition to a 3/2 roll, hook vent, and undarted front. Marketed as a slim fit (under the J Press "Blue" moniker), but it's not excessively so (see measurements below). Here it is on the J Press website, where it retails for $795: link.
> 
> *Jacket*
> Chest: 20.5in
> Length: 29.25in (boc)
> Shoulders: 17.5in (across the back)
> Sleeves: 25.25in
> *Trousers*
> Waist: 32.5in (actual measurement)
> Rise: 10.5in (front), 16.5in (back)
> Inseam: unfinished
> Leg Opening: 8in
> 
> *Gloverall 512C Duffle Coat -- 38 -- Brand New with Tags
> $300 shipped
> View attachment 26728
> 
> View attachment 26729
> View attachment 26730
> *
> 
> Bought on sale a few years ago from Stuarts of London. Turned out to be too large for me, but return shipping to UK was cost prohibitive. Been meaning to sell it ever since. Same one that retails for $650 at O'Connells (link), but this one has an awesome blackwatch lining (much like J Press's version of a few years ago). Made in England.
> 
> Chest: 23in
> Length: 37in
> Shoulders: 20in
> Sleeves: 25.5in


----------



## TweedyDon

If you're a size 42R or S, head over to my Facebook page *WaterhollowTweed* where I'm currently listing dozens of tradly suits and jackets in your size. (Brooks Brothers, bespoke, J. Press--and almost all 3/2 sacks!)

They'll also appear here in the next week or so.... Those that are left, that is!


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORIGINAL 1980s LL BEAN NORWEGIAN SWEATER!

*​
Please "like" my Facebook page *WaterhollowTweed* to see wonderful tradly clothing items before they appear here.... and also see my new website

www.waterhollowtweed.com​
Size XL. Measurements:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 36
Length: 26 (Bottom of collar)

LLB's Norwegian sweater has become an Ivy icon.

Rugged, durable, and beautiful, these were first sold by LLBean in 1965. Made in Norway, the original sweaters were a blend of 80% wool and 20% rayon, and were close to the Platonic Form of the casual sweater, and an epitome of Ivy Style through the 1980s.

Unfortunately, in 1991 Bean decided to start having these made in China--with disastrous results. The sweater was then withdrawn from sale... until it was reintroduced in 2009. Alas, the new sweater was shaped differently to the old, had a more constricting neckline, and was all-wool.

THIS sweater is one of the Made in Norway originals--and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ANDOVER SHOP GRAIL!



NEW, WITH ALL TAGS ATTACHED. CLASSIC TWO-BUTTON SUIT!

Please "like" my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed to see wonderful tradly clothing items before they appear here.... and also see my new website

www.waterhollowtweed.com*​
42R Jacket, 36 Trouser. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 17 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 35 3/4 (unhemmed)

This is absolutely gorgeous! This is brand new, with all of its tags attached. This also requires the sleeves to be finished with any adjustments for length that might need to be done, and the addition of buttons (all of which are supplied, of course), as well as the addition of either working cuffs, faux buttonholes, or American cuffs, as you desire. The trousers are, of course, unhemmed, so these too can be adjusted for length and cuffed (or not) as you desire.

This is an entirely new The Andover Shop suit, ready for its final tailoring to your precise specifications.

This is a contemporary two-button suit; it is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It comes complete with nine original small cuff buttons (allowing up to a four button cuff, with one spare) and one spare large front button. These are contained within their original packet. the sleeves are ready to be cuffed as you desire, as outlined above.

The trousers are pleated, and, as outlined above, they are unhemmed, so that they too can be adjusted to your precise specifications.

This suit was Made in the USA. It is new, with all of its tags still attached, and comes complete with its original hanger from The Andover Shop.

The original price of this suit--in the condition that it is now--was $975. So, how about $325, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? (This will be shipped in an oversized box to accommodate the hanger and minimize wrinkling.) This represents a saving of $650 over the original price... which is a very good way to start 2019 indeed!


----------



## FLMike

Why are you calling that a sack suit? It clearly has front darts in the pics. And pleated trousers. Nothing about the suit suggests sack.


----------



## WillBarrett

Four sport coats and blazers here - three for winter and one for all year.

First up is a US made tweed by Colours by Alexander Julian. Size is approximately 40L. Dark with subtle red and green. Terrific color here.

Measurements are included with pictures.

Asking $30 or offer shipped.










Next is a tweed from Blarney Woolen Mills and made in Ireland. Again, pictures include measurements.

Asking $30 or offer.










Now we come to a great herringbone Harris Tweed made by PBM for Gus Mayer. Probably around 42R. USA made. Darted with two patch pockets.

Asking $35 or offer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Finally an Orvis navy blazer. Size is marked 44L. Made in the USA. Darted, two patch pockets and surgeons cuffs. Material is not listed but feels like hopsack.

Measurements with pictures. Some smudges on the cuff but should be fine with a dry cleaning.

Asking $35 or offer.


.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

A slightly more compact listing:

*Brooks Brothers Reversible Bow Ties. MSRP $69.50. *Reversibles are the ultimate GTH bow ties.

One for $28, Two for $50, Three for $72. Price includes US shipping.

Select by Group and Numerical Position (left to right).

Group 1:


Group 2.


----------



## TweedyDon

FLMike said:


> Why are you calling that a sack suit? It clearly has front darts in the pics. And pleated trousers. Nothing about the suit suggests sack.


Yes, you're quite right! I've no idea what happened there. Description altered!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Vintage Brooks Brothers "346" Shawl Collar Tuxedo.*

**

*Union Made in the USA, this dates from between 1962 and 1968*!​
Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
length: 30 1/2

Waist: 19 1/8
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+1 3/4)

This is WONDERFUL! From Brooks Brothers' old-school "346" line this was Union made in the USA and dates from between 1962 and 1968.

Cut as a classic 1960s shawl collar tuxedo with a single button closure this is half-canvassed and fully lined. The classic black wool cloth that it is cut from is a lighter mid-weight heft, making this very comfortable to wear with a lovely drape. The shawl front is exceptionally elegant and has been cut so that the button does not actually fasten as the lapel rolls like the top of a 3/2 sack.

The jacket has two cuff buttons, and a single rear vent. It has very natural shoulders, as you'd expect from a 1960s Brooks tuxedo.









The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed, and feature the traditional satin military stripe. They also features interior waist-band buttons for your suspenders; they do not have belt loops, of course.

This tuxedo is in overall Very Good/Excellent condition. It has two faint marks on the lapel, as shown--these were shot in bright sunlight and aren't as noticeable in person. The trousers have "hang lines" on them in one place from hanging, but these will be removed almost certainly with the first dry-clean.

Asking just $59, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. Less than the price of one evening's rental of something "fashionable" with notch lapels!


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump!



WillBarrett said:


> Couple of additional pair of pants. I believe these are both from the same owner.
> 
> First up is a nice pair of thin wale cords from Brooks Brothers.
> 
> Clark fit in size 35x30. Dark slate or grey. In excellent shape.
> 
> Waist measures 17"
> Inseam is 29.5" - these have not been altered.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis Khakis in size 36. These are traditional khaki color. In great shape aside from one mark on right leg. The mark should come out but priced accordingly. A great pair of khakis.
> 
> Waist is 17.5" across.
> Inseam is 29.5".
> 
> Asking $30 or offer shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC CAMELHAIR TOPCOAT!*

**

*From The English Shop of Princeton.*

*c. 42, 44*

*www.waterhollowtweed.com

Also on Facebook: WaterhollowTwee​*​
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+3)
Shoulder: 21
Length (BOC): 47

The camelhair topcoat is an Ivy Fall classic--and one from The English Shop of Princeton (one of the Big Five Ivy retailers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style) is simply perfect!

Cut from a blend of camelhair and wool this lovely classic coat has the traditional three-button front closure and subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has four button cuffs, and the traditional large internal patch pocket made from the lining material.

Naturally, it was Union made in the USA.

This coat is in excellent condition, apart from one tiny moth nibble on the right shoulder--which is right on the shoulder seam and so blends in perfectly and can't be seen!

Asking just $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Ben Sherman Half-Belt Coat with Mouton Collar!*



*Made in England!*

*Size M. Measures:*

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 36 1/2

*www.waterhollowtweed.com

Also on Facebook: WaterhollowTweed*​
Ben Sherman clothing is a wonderful mix of classic Ivy and Swinging Sixties London mod style. Founded in 1963 by Ben Sherman who had returned from America because of his mother's illness, Ben Sherman clothing was kicked off with a shirt modeled on the classic Ivy League OCBD..... But with a back hoop and a button on the back of the collar. Naturally, the Oxford cloth was all imported from the US, and the colours were preppy--pinks and pale greens. Not exactly what post-war Britain was used to.... Which led them to be adopted quickly by the Edwardian-inspired "teddy boys" of 1950s Britain, and then--more famously--by the "modernists".... a name that quickly became shortened to "mod".

Ben Sherman capitalized on his success with the youth market, and the brand is still going strong. And this coat shows why.

Cut as a double-breasted half-belt raincoat, this has plenty of stylistic details to set it apart--not the least of which is the beautiful sheepskin collar! This also features patch flap pockets on the front, twin cuff adjusters with metal buckles, and a single hook vent. It has a fully functional throat latch consisting of two leather straps with grommet holes for an adjustable fit, echoing the double straps at the cuffs.

It also has an adjustable half-belt on the back, and a complementary grey lining. It has a deep interior slash security pocket that's fastened with a snap, and a small button-closure interior pocket nearer the hem. It is cut from 60% cotton and 40% polyester--a similar blend to that used by Burberry for their standard raincoats. This is an extremely stylish coat, reminiscent of both the Golden Age of Ivy Style and the mods of the 1960s. It was, of course, designed in London--and then Made in England.

It has a small white blemish on the front, and is missing one of the small buttons on the back belt--a flaw that will hardly be noticed. It is also a little dusty! This coat is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT BURBERRY RAINCOAT with removable wool liner.*

*www.waterhollowtweed.com*

*Also on Facebook: WaterhollowTweed*​ 


**

*MINT CONDITION with Tag Included!*

*Size: 40XL*​
_Q: What's the difference between this Burberry Balmacaan Raincoat and one you'd buy in a Burberry Store?_

_A: About $950!_

This is a MINT CONDITION Burberry Balmacaan; it even includes its original, unopened packet of spare buttons from Burberry, and the original external paper size tag.

Named after the estate in Inverness, Scotland, where this style of coat was first developed, the Balmacaan coat is designed to be a simple and elegant coat that offers exceptional weather protection.

Featuring the traditional raglan sleeves of the Balmacaan this coat has a five button front closure with a concealed placket. It includes attached wrist adjuster straps for a close fit against the cold and the rain and deep interior pockets that can be reached by the flapped slash pockets on the front of the coat. It features a Prussian collar with a boutonniere buttonhole, and a single center vent at the rear. It is lined in the classic and traditional Burberry Novacheck.

This coat also features a zip-in removable wool liner; this also features the Burberry Novacheck on the lower 2/3. The zipper is a YKK zipper and moves beautifully fluidly.

Naturally, being a Burberry, it was Made in England.

This coat is in mint condition; there simply isn't a finer Burberry balmacaan available outside of a Burberry store.

Asking just $125, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Tagged 40XL This measures:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 37 1/2
Shoulder: NA
Length: 47


----------



## TweedyDon

*AUTHENTIC c. 1920s Trolley Car Stop sign.*

*Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed --new items arrive daily!*

*Please also see www.waterhollowtweed.com for lots of classic menswear, with a focus on Ivy and Trad!*
​
Seriously heavy, this made from metal overlaid with hard-wearing enamel--a combination that is handsome and easily legible possibly over a century after it was made.

Trenton's trolley car service started in 1901 and ended in 1970, and so this sign likely dates from the 1920s, or possibly even earlier. It has all of the usual wear and patina you'd expect, and features its original thickly-twisted wire suspenders as the top. In Very Good condition, this measures 19" long by 10" wide, with a 1 1/2" bracket on the side for affixing to a post.

Asking just $95, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P1) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" Heavy Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket.*

**​
Tagged 45R. (Measures smaller). Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/4

Dating from between 1968 and 1976, this is a classic Ivy tweed--a 3/2 sack in a wonderfully bold autumnal Glen Plaid with a rich russet overcheck!

Fully canvassed and quarter-lined--the better to show off the workmanship in the construction--this has flapped patch pockets with lapped seams, a single center vent, and two button cuffs.

It was Union made in the USA. It needs a press, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P2) Brooks Brothers summery Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack jacket.*

**​
Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

This is a lovely example of a 3/2 sack jacket that's suitable for Spring or Summer! There is no fabric content listed, but while this is likely all-wool it is also possible that it is a wool-silk blend. Cut from Glen Plaid cloth this has a lovely lighter colourway--a cream and slate-grey base with an overcheck in seafoam green and dark red.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA. It does require some minor stitching in the lining at the vent, and could use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. This is thus in Good/Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P3) GORGEOUS 1950s Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket.*

**

*This is a wonderful mid-century tweed!*​
Tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

This is wonderful--and increasingly rare--example of an original mid-century Harris Tweed. This jacket has a WPL ("Wool Product Labeling Act") label. This dates it to between 1941 and 1959; since Harris Tweed was (for obvious reasons) in short supply until the late 1940s and early 1950s, this jacket likely dates from the mid to late 1950s.

The tweed that this jacket is cut from is wonderfully typical of mid-century tweed. The base is a dark herringbone in dark brown and mossy green, with the colours heathered together. This base is complemented with a Royal blue vertical overstripe, giving the jacket a look that is both subtle and bold--and very versatile.

The jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack, with a lapped center seam. It is half-lined, and has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are the original 1950s leather-covered buttons.

It was originally sold by Richman Brothers as the "Sportsman" model. Richman brothers was founded in 1853 that was known as a fine men's' clothiers.

This jacket could use a dry-clean and a press to freshen it up. One of the cuff buttons has also suffered some damage, as shown; but this is merely cosmetic and could be ignored. This jacket is in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $45, OR LOWER OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

This is a bargain for an original 1950s 3/2 tweed sack in Harris!


----------



## TweedyDon

*P4) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 Sack Green Blazer from O'Connell's!



Tagged 42R. Measurements:*​
Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

O'Connell's of Buffalo is a true Ivy Mecca, absolutely packed with traditional clothing, including lots of old stock from the 1960s that they discovered in unopened boxes in their inventory-less stockroom!

This is a lovely example of the sort of clothing that they sell--a classic 3/2 sack blazer in dark forest green. Cut from lighter mid-weight cloth this is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It was Made in the USA, and apart from some minor rumpling (which will vanish with its first dry clean) and a twisted locker loop this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P5) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack jacket. 55% Wool, 45% Silk.



Tagged 42S. Measurements:*​
Chest: 22
Sleeve:23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 28 7/8.

Sold by Brooks Brothers as a three season jacket (I assume not suitable for winter!) this is a beautiful lighter-coloured lichen-and-cream Glen Plaid with overchecking in russet, bracken, and Royal Blue.

Cut as a 3/2 sack this is fully lined in cream, and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Please note that the lining of this jacket has not been properly attached at the hem, and so is currently held in place with safety pins. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner tailor--it just needs a single row of basting stitches--but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence just $25, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P6) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Feathertweed" 3/2 Sack Tweed.*

**

**

*From Brooks Brothers' old-school "346" line.*​
Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2

This is a lovely, classic, versatile tweed! Cut from a mid-grey broken bone herringbone tweed with overchecking in Royal Blue and bracken brown, this is a "Feathertweed"--so called as when it was made it would be considered a lighter weight tweed, although now it would be judged to be medium weight.

It is a 3/2 sack jacket with a single center vent; it is half-canvassed and quarter lined. It has patch pockets with flaps and lapped seams, and two button cuffs.

It was Union Made in the USA.

This does need to be dry cleaned and pressed, and so is in Very Good condition. Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## Patrick06790

Now that I have successfully purged my collection of jackets and suits that miraculously shrank on me (see above), I have turned my attention to the shoe racks.

Here are two pairs of vintage Allen Edmonds Broadstreet spectators. They are clean and have a lot of life left in the soles and heels.

The brown pair are 9C. Looking at the toes you can see they've been worn, but not obnoxiously so. Rather, they've been worn just enough so when someone remarks on your snazzy and progressive footwear, you can say "Oh, these old things?" with complete confidence.

The black pair are 9 1/2 C. They've got heel taps, which seem to have been installed as a preventive measure, since the heels themselves show very little wear.

I generally take a 9D in most AE shoes, and I honestly can't tell the difference in fit between either of these shoes and my everyday 9Ds. Your experience may well be different.

I have cleaned them up and conditioned with Lexol. They are in excellent shape for their age.

I will wrap them up nicely, in flannel bags, and send them to you for a meager $50 for either pair or $90 for both (that's in the continental US).

So if you're into swing dancing or playing Bruno in the local rep theater production of "Strangers On a Train," drop me a line by PM.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P7) GRAIL! J. Press "Pressidential" 3/2 Sack in Houndstooth Tweed.*

**​
Tagged 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29

This is absolutely STUNNING! From J. Press' top "Pressidential" line the cloth from which this is cut is beautiful; a wonderful, classic yet contemporary houndstooth in dark chestnut brown and rich cream, versatile enough for almost everything yet far more attractive that the usual herringbone.

The jacket does full justice to the tweed from which it is cut. A classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a Anglo-inspired twin center vent and was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This beautiful, classic jacket can be yours for just $65, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P8) Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket*

**​Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

This is lovely! Made by Brooks Brothers at a time when their standard tweeds were beautifully constructed sacks, this is a lovely 3/2 Ivy tweed. It is cut from a mid-weight tweed in a beautiful Glen Plaid pattern, with peat black, beige, and chestnut form the base plaid which is accented with a russet overcheck.

The jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs--although please note that the left-hand sleeve appears never to have received its second button, as one is missing but there's no sign that it was ever attached! It was Union Made in the USA.

This jacket also has a slight collar creep at the back (easily fixed with proper pressing), and could use a dry-clean to freshen it up. It is thus in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P9) Lovely Anglophile Guncheck Hacking Jacket by Polo Ralph Lauren.*

**​
Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

This is lovely! Union Made in the USA for Polo Ralph Lauren this is a wonderfully versatile guncheck jacket that is cut as a traditional English hacking jacket.

It appears to be fully canvassed, and it is fully lined. It has a twin vent--as it should--and features a fully functional ticket pocket as well as the usual two deep flapped pockets.

It does need a dry clean to freshen it up after storage but otherwise it is in excellent condition. Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P10) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 Sack in Classic Dark Grey Herringbone Tweed.

*​Tagged 43. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Long before Brooks Brothers decided to use "346" as the designation for clothes destined for its outlet stores "346" was one of its mainstream lines, named after 346 Madison Avenue, the flagship store.

This lovely jacket was Union Made in the USA between 1968 and 1976, judging by the interior Union label. It is also an absolutely classic tweed jacket from the Golden Age of Ivy Style. A lovely dark grey herringbone tweed cut as a 3/2 sack with a liquid lapel roll this is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, all the better to show off the workmanship of the interior cut and seams.

This jacket has a single center vent and two button cuffs--and some lovely details. In addition to the very precise sizing ("43" is far more accurate than, say, "L"!) the tweed shell extends deep into the two front pockets to make then sturdier and keep their shape, rather than simply ending at the top and being replaced with cotton.

This jacket is a far cry from those currently available at outlets!

This jacket needs a dry clean to freshen it up after storage. It also has some minor collar creep--easily fixed by a good press--and a faint mark, as shown, on the front and on the edge of the bottom of the lapel, as shown . As such, this is in Very Good condition.

It is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P11) Vintage 1960s Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from Grodin's of California*​


Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 29 1/2

Dating from between 1962 and 1968 this is a lovely vintage Harris tweed 3/2 sack that was originally sold by the North California chain Grodin's. Lest you're concerned that Grodin's is less than Ivy, rest assured that it was THE Ivy-focused chain in California. Indeed, in 1981 Kevin Starr, California's State Historian, wrote that the President of Grodin's, Jack Rose, dressed "in the manner of the Ivy league" and "looked like a successful professor of literature at Harvard, Cornell, Yale or Princeton". This not only identified Grodin's as West Coast Ivy but also showed that Starr clearly hadn't met any literature professors for decades.

This jacket is cut from a wonderful 1960s Harris tweed--midweight but with the desirable hairiness of the cloth and in a lovely 1960s colour of dark mossy grey-green. The jacket is half-lined and appears half-canvassed; it has single button cuffs in the British style and a single center vent. It has lovely narrow mid-century lapels!

It was Union Made in the USA.

It has a very small spot of fabric weakness on the back, and needs to be dry cleaned. The lining is also showing signs of wear--not surprisingly, for a jacket that's at least 50 years old! This is thus in Good condition, and a bargain at just $29, or offer.




     

Back weakness:


----------



## TweedyDon

*P12) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 Sack

*​
Tagged 43R. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

This is beautiful! The "Makers" line was Brooks Brothers' former main line of clothing, and this is a lovely example of their wares.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a blend of silk and wool in a beautiful glen plaid in blues and golden yellows, and is intended for use as a Spring or Summer jacket. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket with patch, flapped pockets and a single center vent. It has two button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have two minor flaws: There is a single thread pull on the right shoulder, as shown, and this is a consignment item, and has a very faint smell of cigar smoke which should come out with dry cleaning. (This jacket is stored sealed and separate from other items I have!) Because of this, this is in Very Good condition, and so just $35 or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P13) Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in grey herringbone.

ESSENTIALLY FREE!











Made from pure Scottish shetland wool.*​
Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve (left): 23 (+1)
Sleeve (right): 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack tweed jacket from Brooks Brothers. Made from pure Scottish shetland wool taken from shetland sheep--an ancient, hardy breed whose wool is prized for its softness and durability--this is a classic grey herringbone jacket. Half-canvassed and half-lined, it has a single center vent and two button cuffs.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA.

Alas, while this is a beautiful jacket it does have some issues. The most noticeable is that the sleeves have been adjusted to different lengths, with the left being taken up rather poorly and so needs to be re-done. There is also a noticeable smudge on the cuff of the right sleeve. This jacket is thus in wearable condition only, and so is

JUST $15, shipped in the USA--essentially, FREE! And it is actually free with another jacket!


----------



## TweedyDon

*P14) BEAUTIFUL Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack Jacket in Glen Plaid



Hand finished buttonholes!*​
Tagged 41L. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2

Norman Hilton (1919 - 2011) was one of the mainstays of Ivy Style, not only through popularizing it at his store in Princeton but by guiding Ralph Lauren to market TNSIL look through being one of his first major investors.

Normal Hilton's clothing is thus just as you'd expect--exceptionally well-made and utterly Ivy. This jacket is no exception. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll,this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is a beautiful, classic glen plaid accented with horizontal russet stripes and vertical stripes of sky blue. The jacket has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. Indeed, the buttonholes were hand-finished in Elizabeth, NJ!

This jacket is in excellent condition *except* that it has a small spot in the lining, as shown. Also, it is a consignment item, and so has a very faint smell of cigar smoke. (It is thus kept separately sealed from the other items that I have.) This will almost certainly be removed with the first dry clean, and so this is just in Very Good condition...

and so just $35, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## gamma68

*JUST $18 EACH (CONUS SHIPPING INCLUDED) FOR REMAINING SCARVES*

*Discounts on multiple purchases.*

*All scarves are clean with no holes or stains and ready to wear. *

#1 - Royal Stewart tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 54.5".

#4 - Daks, 100% lambswool Made in the U.K. 11.5" x 54.75", .

#7 - Unbranded, marked as 100% cashmere, made in England. 11.5" x 63.5", .


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS1) GRAIL! Absolutely Gorgeous Hand-Tailored J. Press 3/2 sack suit in Glen Plaid check.

*​
Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

The Glen Plaid check--also known as the Prince of Wales check, or the Glenurquhart check--was first developed in the C19th by the Countess of Seafield in Invernesshire, Scotland, as the pattern for her estate tweeds.

The then Prince of Wales (later Edward VII) liked this check so much that he had many country tweeds made in it--hence its name "Prince of Wales". It was then popularized in the United States by his grandson, the Duke of Windsor--formerly Edward VII, and husband to the American Mrs. Simpson. Given America's democratic approach "Prince of Wales" was unacceptable, and Glenurquhart too, well, difficult, and so it became "Glen Plaid".

This suit is cut from a beautiful example of Glen Plaid check--a lovely light grey and cream base with a discreet singe-thread blue overcheck. It is--as you'd expect from Press--a 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has a three button cuff.

The trousers are flat-front and cuffed. This was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS2) Classic Brooks Brothers "Brookscool" Poplin 3/2 Sack Suit in Light Olive.



Perfect for the Ivy summer!*​
Tagged 42/36. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

This is lovely! A recent offering by Brooks from their summer line of "Brookscool" Poplin suits and jackets--the descendant of the classic Ivy Wash-n-Wear suit--this is cut from a blend of cotton, Coolmax polyester, and polyester. It is a lovely versatile light olive, and is cut as a 3/2 sack. It has two patch pockets, a single center vent, and three button cuffs. It is half-lined.

The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This suit does have three minor flaws: A small white mark on one leg, a small blue mark on the waistband (although this will be covered by your belt), and some small black marks by the cuff on one sleeve. As such, this is in Very Good condition, and an absolute bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

UPDATE: The blue mark is thread that remained behind when the stitched-on paper waistband tag was removed. A seam ripper should take it right off!


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS3) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Brooks-Blend" 3/2 sack suit in light grey pinstripe.

*​
Tagged 42/37. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1) with 1 1 3/4" cuff.

This is lovely! From the time when 60% wool/40% polyester was the standard "high quality" fabric for wrinkle-resistant suits (since been superseded by high-twist wool fabrics) this is NOT the same as current "poly cotton" suits.

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack suit from light grey cloth with a very subtle pinstripe this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs, a single rear vent, and was Union Made in the USA. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This suit is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS4) BEAUTIFUL Bespoke Flannel Suit. Ticket pocket and working cuffs!

*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

Waist: 18 1/8
Inseam: 27 5/8 (+1 1/8)

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a beautifully soft wool flannel that might well include a hint of cashmere, the base color is a very dark navy blue, with subtle pinstriping in forest green, Royal blue, and cream.

This lovely bespoke suit is a standard two button model with subtle darting. It has a fully functional ticket pocket, and fully functional surgeon's cuffs. It is fully canvassed, and fully lined. The trousers are pleated, and have an on-seam coin pocket. They are uncuffed. This features handwork throughout.

This has a small and faint smudge on one cuff (shown) and is rumpled from storage, and so is in Very Good condition.

Asking just $40, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS5) BEAUTIFUL Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 Sack Suit with Windowpane Overcheck.

*​
Tagged size 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30

Waist: 18 3/4
Inseam: 28 3/8 (+1) with 1 1/2" cuff.

This is lovely! Cut from a lighter-weight wool cloth in light grey nailhead with light brown windowpane overchecking this lovely suit is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has two button cuffs. It also has a single center vent.

The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS6) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 sack suit in miniature shepherd's check with overchecking.*​


Tagged 41. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 7/8
Inseam: 28, with 1 1/2 cuff.

This is a lovely classic vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit cut from a lovely black and white shepherd's check cloth with subtle blue overchecking. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, has a single center vent, and three button cuffs. The trousers are flat front and cuffed.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS7) Hickey-Freeman "Customized Clothes" Double-Breasted Suit in Birdseye.

*​
Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 1/4), with 1 1/4" cuffs.

This is a lovely and unusual suit! Cut from black and white birdseye cloth this is a double-breasted suit with a 4/1 front; four buttons at the front, with one used to close the jacket. It has peak lapels, and is unvented. It is fully canvassed and fully lined and was Union Made in the USA by Hickey-Freeman.

The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

Apart from a tiny thread-pull hole on the back of one sleeve as shown, this is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FREE GRAIL! *​
*PS8) Vintage Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" 3/2 sack three piece suit.*​




Tagged 43 Medium Long/38 waist; Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 27 3/4 (+1) with 1 1/4" cuff.

This is absolutely lovely! Cut from mid-weight cloth in a mid-grey glen plaid pattern, this is Brooks Brothers top-of-the line Golden Fleece; fully canvassed with plenty of handwork throughout.

Cut as a 3/2 sack the jacket is half-lined with a single center hook vent and two button cuffs. The waistcoat features four functional front pockets and a back cinch; the trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

This is a true grail item--but, alas, it has some minor issues. There are two small rub spots on the front of the vest, as shown, and a ragged tear on the surface of the cloth on the trousers leg near the cuff; these could be addressed by darning. There is also a speckling of tiny pin-head sized holes near the near of one trouser leg; I suspect that these resulted from the cloth becoming weak, or possibly dry-cleaning damage over the decades. These could be readily addressed by patching on the inside of the trouser leg and then darning over the holes.

Because this suit needs some attention before it can be worn it is *FREE--just send me $15 to cover shipping in the USA... or nothing at all if you buy another suit or jacket and this travels to you (within the US) with it!

  *


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS9) HONG KONG BESPOKE SUIT!*

**

*W. W. Chan & Sons, Tailors.*​
Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 3/4

Waist: 18
Inseam: 29 1/4 (+1 1/4)

Operating since 1952, W. W. Chan is one of the oldest and most traditional of the Hong Kong tailors, and travels to the US to take orders for fulfillment back in Hong Kong.

This lovely suit was made in 1993. Cut from an exceptionally elegant mid-weight cloth in formal dark black miniature broken bone herringbone this has a 3/2 lapel together with subtle darting. Featuring extensive handwork throughout this is fully canvassed and fully lined with a single center vent. The cuffs feature fully functional surgeon's cuffs.

The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

Please note that this is a consignment item, and has a very faint smell of cigar smoke; this should come out with dry cleaning. (This suit is currently stored away from other items.) As such, this is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS10) Vintage Brooks Brothers "Makers" "Brooksease" 3/2 sack suit in Glen Plaid.

*​
Tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 (+1) with 1 3/4 cuff.

A classic 3/2 sack suit in versatile light grey Glen Plaid wool with a lovely blue overcheck, this Brooks Brothers "Makers" suit from the "Brooksease" line has a half-canvassed jacket with a full lining. The jacket has a single center vent.

The trousers are cuffed, and flat front.

It was Union Made in the USA.

This suit is a consignment item, and has a faint smell of cigar smoke. This will likely vanish with its first dry clean, but it is currently stored away from other items. Please note, too, that this has a very faint mark by the top buttonhole, as shown. This suit is thus in Good condition, and is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS11) Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" 3/2 sack suit in light grey with pinstriping.

*​
Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/8
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/2
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+1 3/4), with 1 1/4" cuff.

From Brooks Brothers' top of the lin "Golden Fleece" this is cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket from a lovely light grey cloth with traditional pinstriping. It is fully canvassed and half-lined, has a single center vent, and two button cuffs.

The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This suit is a consignment item, and has a faint smell of cigar smoke. This will likely vanish with its first dry clean, but it is currently stored away from other items. Please note, too, that there is a very small surface hole in the suit under the lapel near the collar; this will not affect the suit at all and cannot be seen when worn. . This suit is thus in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*PS12) Classic J. Press 3/2 sack with in light grey with pinstriping.*

**

**

*Hand Tailored in the USA.*​
c.42. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 28 3/4 (+1), with 1 3/4" cuff.

This is absolutely lovely, and a true classic--a light grey pinstripe suit cut as a 3/2 sack from J. Press!

This is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs; it also features hand-tailoring throughout. The trousers are flat-front and cuffed.

This was Made in the USA.

This suit is a consignment item, and has a faint smell of cigar smoke. This will likely vanish with its first dry clean, but it is currently stored away from other items. This suit is thus in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## Steve Smith

Brooks Brothers Blue Shaw Collar Cotton Pullover Sweater. Second photo is true color. No labels. I bought it from BB. It may be a sample. Medium, measures P2P 21 inches, length from bottom of collar 25 inches.

$25 shipped to US address.


----------



## straw sandals

Hi all,

Would anyone like to buy this shaggy dog cardigan? It fits like a men's 38. I'm asking $60, shipped.

Measurements are as follows:

32.5 sleeve from center of neck

27.5 length down back

22 chest


----------



## conductor

BUMP



conductor said:


> All items are in excellent condition unless otherwise noted.
> 
> #1 Black Watch tweed blazer by Corbin. Half lined, center vent, darted.
> 
> Asking $40 shipped conus
> 
> No size tag, seems to be about a 42R-L
> 
> Pit to Pit 21.5"
> Sleeve 25" + 2" to let
> Length 31.5" from BOC
> 
> Union made is the U.S. of imported fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 Golden Fleece chalk stripe suit
> 
> Asking $60 shipped conus
> 
> Jacket is 3/2 roll, center vent, sac suit (not darted).
> Flat front and cuffed pants.
> 100% wool, union U.S. made, imported fabric.
> 
> Pants:
> Waist 19" (38")
> Inseam 31"
> Outseam 42.5"
> 
> Tagged 43L
> 
> Pit to pit: 22"
> Sleeve 25.5" + 1" to let
> Length from BOC - 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offers always welcome


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1950s HARRIS TWEED COAT.

CLAIMED!



Zip-out Tartan and Quilted Lining--with original Aero zipper! Replete with history.

Made in England for Macy's.*​
c. 40R. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 32

This is absolutely wonderful!

Judging by both the Harris Tweed label and the style of the Macy's label this coat dates to the 1950s. This is supported by the shape of the original Aero zipper that attaches the zip-in liner to the interior of the coat: The distinctive squared-off end of the pull dates it to the 1940s or 1950s, with the square shape being superseded by the rounded "surfboard" ends of Aero zipper pulls of the 1960s.

This lovely coat is this made from old-school Harris Tweed--the thick, slightly hairy, hard-wearing cloth handwoven cloth that made Harris so famous. Moreover, the patterning and colourway of this coat are lovely: A classic herringbone weave in light chestnut and off-cream slate.

But the hardiness and beauty of this cloth isn't the only appealing thing about it--it's a link to history, to a time and way of life that is now long gone. This tweed was almost certainly handwoven during the period (pre-1954) when Britain was still rationing food. The crofter who wove it thus likely worked on it after breakfasting on eggs from his or her own chickens, this being the standard source of protein for rural people during a time when meat was heavily rationed. The tweed that you'll handle when you pull on this coat was also handled a lifetime ago by someone who lived through the War (and, possibly, who fought in it) and whose life was little different from his or her C19th forbears.

That's a link to history that simply can't be replicated except by vintage clothing.... and makes you wonder what the weaver was thinking about as the loom clacked and groaned as the tweed took shape under his fingers...

But this coat doesn't just have a link to post-war Scotland. This coat was made especially for Macy's, likely to be sold at its New York flagship store in booming post-war America. And this was a special purchase for someone indeed. The tweed is lovely, and complemented by its attached golden half-lining. And if you needed extra warmth this coat has a zip-in lining, too--quilted at the top is a harvest gold to complement the regular lining, and woolen Scottish tartan at the bottom. Utterly British--and what post-war American wouldn't want such a classically British item after their recent shared success?

Naturally, the tailoring is impeccable--and very British. It features two front hacking pockets with a rakish slant, and a traditional British twin hacking vent; both of the vents are hook vents. It fastens with oversized leather-covered buttons--not with metal shanks, here, but with the utterly traditional mid-century alternative of thick leather rear fastenings. Smaller versions of these buttons also appear on the ornamental cuff adjusters on the sleeves.

This coat has lapped seams along the shoulders and down the sleeves. It also has generous armholes for ease of movement. The original Aero zipper moves beautifully smoothly--and has "Great Britain" stamped on the unhderside of the pull.

Not surprisingly, this coat has some minor issues--although it is in wonderful condition for its age. First, it is missing the top button; an easy fix. Second, it has some minor weakness to the cloth at the rear near the hem, including a small snag hole, as shown. Third, there *might* be a small smudge on one sleeve, although this might simply be a minor discoloration in the wool originally used: It is very faint and blends in to the cloth. There is a slight "tuft" of stray thread by the lowest button (which I can fix before shipping). The leather buttons have the lovely minor patina you'd expect, while there is some very minor fraying to the piping near where the liner zips in. And, of course, it could use a dry clean to freshen it up.

Overall, then, this wonderful, wearable piece of history is in Very Good condition.

It is thus an absolute bargain at just $75, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

Your link to history, to wear every day.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Beretta Quilted Field Jacket*

*ALSO, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*

*And check out my website: www.waterhollowtweed.com*​
​
Made in Italy by Beretta, the Italian gunsmith and sporting goods firm that was founded in 1526 (Beretta furnished the Venetian fleet with its cannon barrels used in the Battle of Lepanto in 1571!) this is a lovely classic Quilted Field Jacket in navy blue.

Featuring a complementary cord collar--with the cord being repeated at the edges of the two front handwarmer pockets--this jacket is fastened with Beretta's signature press-studs that are designed to look like Beretta's own branded shotgun shells. The jacket has a plaid shoulder lining and blue interior lining; it also features and interior zippered security pocket. It features Thermore insulation. It has a twin vent for ease of horse-riding, this can be secured with press-studs if desired. This jacket features the Beretta logo on the right chest.

It was Made in Italy and is in excellent condition, apart from a small mark on one sleeve, as shown.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged EU54 (US 44) this measures:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 33 1/4


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL VINTAGE 1950s TWEED OVERCOAT*

**

*Tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Crull & Keck, of Reading, Pa..*​
Tagged 42S, this measures closer to a contemporary 40R:

Chest: 23
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 44

Likely dating from 1950s (the Union tag inside dates it between 1949 and 1961) this is a beautiful tweed overcoat. Cut from a lovely and versatile puppytooth tweed with a cream base and bark-brown and slate-grey checking this is a classic traditional 1950s men's overcoat with raglan sleeves and a slight A-line silhouette for both warmth and style. It has turn-back cuffs that are accented with a single cuff button.

The coat was beautifully tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Botany 500 during their heyday. It features hand-finished buttonholes, lapped seams, and a half-lining. It appears to be half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It has a horizontal pocket set into the right-hand side on the interior, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front.

Although the origins of the tweed that this coat is cut from is not listed it is very similar to the Scottish tweed of this era, and so while it is not Harris it was likely woven on the mainland of Scotland. What is certain is that this lovely tweed was handwoven as it has one of the classic (and rare!) "tells" of handwoven tweed--a small weave fault in the cloth. (Here, on the underside of one sleeve.) These faults are rare and were a source of embarrassment to weavers who considered them flaws in the cloth. But in this age of machine-made cloth such rare faults are desirable, for they only occur in handwoven cloth--and then only when the weaver is slightly distracted, and weaves the threads slightly out of sequence. The cloth that results is perfect except for the slight mismatching in the pattern; it is not raised, or missing threads, or different in any way except that the pattern jars. It simply displays its handwoven origins, and its birth in the all-too-human momentary distraction of the person making it. Lovely!

It was originally sold by Croll & Keck, of Reading, Pa., a very traditional men's clothiers that was founded at the turn of the C20th and was noted for its spectacular lobby.

Given that this coat was made in the 1950s its condition is astonishing. It has some very minor pulling from use at the top buttonhole, and fraying in the lining in the lower armholes on the inside (which can either be ignored, or receive some easy patching), but apart from these issues it is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $75, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.







     

The weave fault; note there is slightly more grey thread in one of the "squares" in the center of this picture than there should be!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Tiestravaganza 2*

Great deals on Brooks Brothers Ties. Price includes US shipping. All made in USA, all first quality unless otherwise noted including the few with "Irregular" labels. Brooks Brothers is known to put that label on overproduction. Shipped rolled up in a cardboard box. Order by group and position left to right. For example: group 1, #2 is second from left in group 1.

I have duplicates of many of these ties.

Retail as high as $98. I am even including some XL ties and some BB Mainline Bow Ties.

*One tie $21
Two $38
Three $53
Four or more, add $14 for each additional tie.
*
Group 1, Extra Long ties.


Group 2, Red Fleece. 2.5 width, trad patterns, self tipped.


Group 3, Red Fleece. #2 is puckered a bit.


Group 4. Mainline Cotton Madras Bows, even a patch madras.


Group 4.


Group 5.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Wilson's Leather B3-style leather jacket.

VERY VERY LARGE! And just $45 shipped, or offer!*​


Tagged 2XL. Measurements:

Chest: 27
Sleeve: 25 (38 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 24 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 29 1/2

(I wore this as a size 40. It was HUGE. But if you're using it to keep warm as a top layer this would work for anyone from 44 to 52. It won't fit perfectly, but it'll keep you warm!)

Normally, I would't offer leathers from Wilson's, as while their products are serviceable they're not very interesting.

This jacket is an exception--solely because I have it available and it is time for it to find a new home! It is immensely practical--very warm, and very large, so suitable for layering. Over anything. Plus, you won't worry about it getting "spoiled" (as you might with an Eastman or Aero) as this really is a utility jacket--inexpensive and designed for punishment! You can thus wear in the snow and slush without a care in the world.

I acquired it when I was invited to an academic conference in Zion, Utah, in the winter--and the organizers impressed upon me that there was a high probability of death by exposure if you didn't dress warmly enough. So, I acquired this jacket... and it is definitely warm! And so large on me that it could have doubled as a tent if needed. It worked wonderfully, but was definitely overkill for a mild day hike in Utah.

(I was not the only one who was over-equipped; a political scientist from Cuba arrived with two down jackets, chemical handwarmer packets strung across her chest on ropes like bandoliers and a case with three days' supply of MREs.)

This jacket was inspired by wartime B3's. Leather, with a collar that can turn up and be secured by straps, two side adjusters at the waist, and a very heavy gauge zipper. It has some minor patina from scuffs and scrapes throughout, and one of the side adjusters needs some attention. The fleece (NOT real fleece!) lining is very warm, but slightly dingy--I ignored this, and still received plenty of compliments on this coat. Which tells you more about the low standards of academic dress than about this jacket, alas....

It's in Good/Very Good condition, and a bargain at $45, or offer, shipped in the USA!

*NB: Photographed on a table NOT on the ground!*


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Navy/Argyle V Neck, 100% Lambs Wool, tagged Medium, perfect condition, Original owner I'm not sure if I have ever worn this, just never made the rotation.
$25
Chest P2P 22", sleeve 34", length 26"


----------



## roman totale XVII

Moving on some items that I like, but just don’t wear.
Firstly three J Press Shaggy Dogs. All size medium but see measurements. I bought these about 5-6 years ago and are in excellent condition.
SOLD - Thanks.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Barbour gilet. This was an Orvis exclusive a few years back. Hardly worn. All the usual Barbour features. Filled with natural down. Very warm. Sized XL but fits a little smaller
P2P 23.5 L 28
SOLD - Thanks!


----------



## roman totale XVII

I hate having to sell this, but the raw wool from those French sheep makes my eyes water every time I wear it!
Le Laboureur made in France heavy wool workjacket
Great description here 
P2P 24" L 30.5 Sleeve Outer 24.75 Sleeve Inner 18.25.
Comes with spare black buttons too.
$75 shipped CONUS.


----------



## Steve Smith

*New J Press Shirts. Made in USA. Price includes US shipping. *

Navy / White Gingham Button Down Collar. 15.5-33, P2P 22 inches. MSRP $110. *$55.*


Navy / White Houndstooth. 16.5-34. P2P 24.5 inches. MSRP $125. *$55*


----------



## WillBarrett

Just found this morning.

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack blazer with triple patch pockets.

USA made and marked 48L.

Measurements in pictures as well as three flaws:

- top button is missing
- loose interior lining
- very minor fraying at cuff tips.

Asking $60 or offer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straw sandals

Bump and price reduction. Let's say $50 for this beautiful odd duck of a cardigan?



straw sandals said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anyone like to buy this shaggy dog cardigan? It fits like a men's 38. I'm asking $50, shipped.
> 
> Measurements are as follows:
> 
> 32.5 sleeve from center of neck
> 
> 27.5 length down back
> 
> 22 chest
> View attachment 27920
> View attachment 27919


----------



## TweedyDon

*J. PRESS SHIRT AND TIE!

CLAIMED!

*​
The perfect pairing... a J. Press stripe button-down shirt, paired with a wonderful J. Press The Burlington Knot tie in red with daisy floral neats!

Take both the shirt and tie for $36, shipped in the USA!

1) J. Press shirt. Size 15.5-34. Made in the USA. This has the hint of the start of a fray at the cuffs and some very minor laundering fade under the arms (which can't be captured on film, as it's so faint) but is otherwise excellent--and freshly professionally laundered! Very Good/Excellent condition. Just $25, or offer, shipped in the USA.

   

2) J. Press "The Burlington Knot" tie. A beautiful red base tie in silk with lovely daisy floral neats. Very Good/Excellent condition. 3 1/4". Just $18, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump. Very open to offers here.



WillBarrett said:


> Finally an Orvis navy blazer. Size is marked 44L. Made in the USA. Darted, two patch pockets and surgeons cuffs. Material is not listed but feels like hopsack.
> 
> Measurements with pictures. Some smudges on the cuff but should be fine with a dry cleaning.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer.
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Three great tweeds here. Offers welcome!



WillBarrett said:


> Four sport coats and blazers here - three for winter and one for all year.
> 
> First up is a US made tweed by Colours by Alexander Julian. Size is approximately 40L. Dark with subtle red and green. Terrific color here.
> 
> Measurements are included with pictures.
> 
> Asking $30 or offer shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a tweed from Blarney Woolen Mills and made in Ireland. Again, pictures include measurements.
> 
> Asking $30 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we come to a great herringbone Harris Tweed made by PBM for Gus Mayer. Probably around 42R. USA made. Darted with two patch pockets.
> 
> Asking $35 or offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1985 Banana Republic "On The Road" Leather Jacket.

CLAIMED!





MADE IN THE USA from hairsheep leather. Size L (42 - 44).*​
*Endorsed by Lawrence Ferlinghetti, Beat poet, founder of City Lights bookstore in SF, publisher of Allen Ginsberg's *Howl*, and counterculture icon!*

*A wonderful 1980s take on 1950s cool!*​
Tagged L. (BR suggests that this is a 42 - 44). Measurements:

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve, including knits: 25 (36, measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length (BOC): 26

It's 1985. Reagan is President for a second term. You're dismayed as Coke has been replaced by New Coke, which is disgusting. You're intrigued by the new computer software that's just been released, even if it has a weird name: "Windows 1.0". You suspect that the new Rookie of the Year--Michael Jordan--might turn out to be pretty good. And you're now boring your friends by telling them just how awesome that new cartoon strip "Calvin and Hobbes" is once you get past the fact that it's about some kid and his toy tiger. That he talks to.

But most of all you're looking forward to the Holiday Catalog from Banana Republic. You were worried that the takeover by The Gap a couple of years ago would turn your beloved BR into, well, The Gap, but that didn't happen--the original founders are still running the show, and the catalog and clothes are still as gnarly as ever.

And once the catalog arrives, there it is.

The Jacket of The Gods.

You'd love a Schott Perfecto, but now George Michael wears one it's just not so cool. But Banana Republic have saved you. THIS is the jacket you want. No--this is the jacket you NEED! And Lawrence Ferlinghetti thinks so too--after all, he described it as a "dream raimant" and said how he'd have worn this smoking reefer in the back seat of Kerouac's car! How cool is that?!

Called the "On the Road" jacket this is deliberately cut with 1950's cool. It's made from hairsheep leather--known for its great strength and natural elasticity, this is the most popular leather for dress gloves. It's also fairly lightweight, buttery soft, and extremely durable. You now this, as you went to the library to look it up, having read in BR's catalog that this is the leather they used.

With an A-1 lurking somewhere in its ancestry this beauty has a zipped front (with a heavy duty YKK brass zipper) and a knit shawl collar. It also has two slash handwarmer pockets in the front, and a deep interior pocket with edging from the same leather as the shell. The cuffs and hem are also knit. The jacket is lined in heavy cotton twill in an brown reminiscent of wartime A2 lining.

It was, of course, Made in the USA.

This is that jacket you wanted so badly when you received the Holiday Catalog in 1985. And you're lucky, as it's in great condition--not surprisingly, as hairsheep leather really is exceptionally durable. The brass zipper at the front works beautifully smoothly, and while there is some fuzziness to the knits there are no holes or moth damage. The jacket does have some patina and some minor blemishes commensurate with age (especially some darkening on the elbows) but nothing major at all--just the normal patina of a well cared-for jacket! The lining is excellent, and the pocket bags are all present and complete. It *did* have a VERY faint smell of smoke on the knit collar when I acquired this, but this was VERY faint and after eight months of constant airing to get rid of it has vanished. This carries the classic 1980s Ziegler era Banana Republic label.

Overall, this is in (conservatively!) Very Good/Excellent condition, and a bargain at *just $85 (appropriately...!) or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*

The original price was $239 in 1985... or $538 now, which was very, very reasonable for a jacket of this quality!


----------



## safetyfast

Size 9 1/2 D. Made in USA Frye Walter boots are not making it into my rotation, primarily because I bought them big to wear with orthotics and they aren't comfortable that way. I've worn these less than a half dozen times and stored them with shoe trees. The foot beds are still pristine because I used an insole. I glued on a thin Vibram sole to protect the leather sole. I've done that with a lot of my shoes and find it greatly increases shoe life. If you do t like it, you can peel it off and wear the leather soles which are as new underneath. I will ship in the original box. $120 shipped CONUS. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safetyfast

Allen Edmonds MacNeil size 9 D. Still quite a bit of life in the double oak soles. Rubber layer of the heel could use a replace in the near future. Always stored with shoe trees but trees not included. How about $75 CONUS. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

safetyfast said:


> Size 9 1/2 D. Made in USA Frye Walter boots are not making it into my rotation, primarily because I bought them big to wear with orthotics and they aren't comfortable that way. I've worn these less than a half dozen times and stored them with shoe trees. The foot beds are still pristine because I used an insole. I glued on a thin Vibram sole to protect the leather sole. I've done that with a lot of my shoes and find it greatly increases shoe life. If you do t like it, you can peel it off and wear the leather soles which are as new underneath. I will ship in the original box. $120 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ARRRGGGH. Curse my massive size 10 feet. If anyone is interested in these I can vouch for the quality. Mine are going on 3 years and they are my favorites.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here is a nice pair of LL Bean moleskin pants.

Measurements in pictures. Some fading along crease with a couple of additional spots but otherwise is very solid shape.

Asking $45 or offer.

Approximately 32x28.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s HEAVY DOUBLE-BREASTED OVERCOAT By "Regis Rex"*

**

*"The Luxury Coat"--sold by Leon & Sadow, Custom Tailors of Manhattan.*​
Measurements:

Chest: 24
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 42 1/4

This is a lovely example of a mid-century double-breasted overcoat!

Made by "Regis Rex", the makers of "The Luxury Coat", this was originally sold by Leon & Sadow, the custom tailors located in lower Manhattan in the New York Evening Post Building on Vesey Street. Although Leon & Sadow are now long gone by the early 1980s they were well-known enough to be referred to in fiction associated with the TV show "Tales of The Gold Monkey", where the firm was portrayed as a front for British spies. Because where else would British Establishment chaps make their home but an old-school tailors?

Although there is no fabric content listed this appears t be cut from thick, heavy melton wool--and weighing in at around 6lbs this is certain to keep you warm in even the coldest of New York winters!

Cut as a double-breasted overcoat with peak lapels, this features lined epaulettes and a single center hook vent. It appears to be fully canvassed and half-lined, and features considerable handwork throughout, not least under the collar at the hem and in the pick stitching on the lapels. It has no buttons on the cuffs.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This coat is in Very Good condition. It shows some minor signs of wear at the leading edge of the placket, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up after having been stored since Reagan's presidency. It has a small split in the lining at the back, but I will have this repaired before shipping.

Far more stylish and FAR better made than almost anything available today, this wonderful heavy coat that's seen a lot of history is a bargain at just $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Brooks Brothers Naval Half-Belt Bridge Coat.

Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!

And check out my website: www.waterhollowtweed.com



ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL with full paisley lining!*​
c. 38L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 48 3/4

NB: This coat buttons in the female direction, with the buttonholes on the right. However, given the length of this coat and that it was Union Made by the ACTWU it could also for a slim man!

This coat is absolutely beautiful! Union Made in the USA for Brooks Brothers--likely sometimes in the late 1980s--this is clearly styled after a US Navy Officer's Bridge Coat. It is double-breasted, and features seven buttons on the front--it has a 6/3 closure pattern, and the seventh button functions to secure the top lapel as a windflap in case of inclement weather. (Although there was no matching button originally attached to the opposite side of the lapel, should you wish for full symmetry this coat comes complete with its original spare button!) The coat has an attached rear half-belt; both of the buttonholes are fully functional. It also has a single hook vent.

The coat is fully lined in a beautiful swirling paisley lining; this also lines the interior pocket and the back of the rear half-belt. It also has a slim vertical wallet pocket on the interior; it has no other interior pockets. It has single button cuffs, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front, lined with cotton duck.

This striking coat was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ITALY Waxed Cotton Jacket*

**​
Tagged 56 (US 46), this measures:

Chest: 26 1/4 (designed for layering)
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2

Just to break up the parade of topcoats and overcoats, here's something completely different--a Made in Italy waxed cotton coat! Made by "Island Jackets" and billed as being for extreme cold weather protection this is a lovely jacket that's rather a cross between a Barbour and a LL bean Field Jacket. The waxed cotton outer shell is 95% cotton and 5% resin, which no doubt makes for a shell that is more water resistant than those of Barbour--although this is rather "crinkly" as a result.

The jacket features deep lamb chop pockets, like a Bean Field jacket, which are located just above the deep expandable flapped pockets on the front. This jacket features a right-hand shooting patch on the shoulder, a corduroy collar, and a twin vent; this can be fastened shut with snaps. The cuffs can be buttoned shut. The interior is quilted, and features a deep zippered security pocket. The throat features a fully functional throat latch.

This jacket does have a few minor flaws, which add to its character. It has some minor scuffs and staining, especially around the bellows pockets and near the cuffs, and it has a small snag hole near the right hand cuff. At first I also thought that it was missing a button from each of the bellows pockets flaps, but close inspection reveals that it only came with one button each side, despite having two buttonholes. As such, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so it priced very reasonably at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!



*​
This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...) this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor flaws, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and so it a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46

Please note that there are no marks on this coat: The blur is from a dustspeck on the camera sensor!


----------



## TweedyDon

*TWO CLASSIC IVY STYLE SUITS!*​
*1) H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in Glen Plaid for The English Shop of Princeton. CLAIMED*



c. 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2(+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/8
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 18
Inseam: 28 (+1 1/2)

This is absolutely lovely! Made by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton--one of Princeton's Big Five Ivy clothiers during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--this is a classic 3/2 sack suit with a lovely lapel roll.

Cut from a lovely Glen Plaid cloth with red and blue overchecking the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent.

The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed, and feature a traditional ticket pocket on the waistband.

This was, of course, Union Made in the USA and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.



     

*2) H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in SHARKSKIN for The English Shop of Princeton.

*

c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+2 3/4)

Sharkskin cloth is one of those fabrics that is so closely associated with the 1960s that it comes as a surprise to learn that sharksin suits weren't really very common even then--and so I'm delighted to offer this beatiful example today!

Made by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton this is a classic 3/2 sack suit with a lovely lapel roll. Cut from a classic midgrey sharkskin cloth the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs and a single center vent.

The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed, and feature a traditional ticket pocket on the waistband.

This was, of course, Union Made in the USA and apart fom a tiny white rub on the lapel seam (as shown) it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## phillytrad

Here's one I've got for you guys:

Vintage Brooks Brothers Gray Flannel Sack Suit, 42R:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111

Be "the man in the gray flannel suit!"

This is as trad as it gets: brooks brothers medium weight gray flannel sack suit, undarted, fully canvassed, three roll two, soft natural shoulders, two button cuffs, center vent, 3.5" lapels, flat front trousers with cuffs.

This is a beautiful vintage suit in really great condition, 9/10. Suit is a little wrinkled from storage but other than that it looks brand new.

Any questions, just ask.

Pit to pit: 22.5"

Buttoning point: 21.5"

Shoulders: 18.5"

Sleeve: 24.5"

Waist: 36"

Inseam: 29.75"

Front rise: 12"

Cuff height: 1.75"

Width at cuff: 8.5"


----------



## phillytrad

Pringle of Scotland Shetland Shawl Collar Cardigan, large, blue.



Classic, thick Shetland wool shawl collar cardigan from legendary wool manufacturer Pringle of Scotland. Leather buttons, a rich blue shade of color, raglan sleeves, thick shawl.


This thing is warm and versatile. Perfect with jeans and over an ocbd while getting coffee on a cold morning but equally stylish over a shirt and tie when you take off your jacket in a chilly office. Great condition, just the slightest wear on the cuffs, otherwise perfect, 9/10.


Pit to pit: 23”

Sleeve (uncuffed): 27”

Length from bottom of collar: 28.75”


----------



## phillytrad

LL Bean vintage Norwegian sweater,
X-large, dark navy blue with white pattern.



Classic Preppy staple, the original Style Norwegian LLbean sweater in navy blue. Full cut, perfect for winter, this baby keeps you warm.


Pit to pit: 25”

Sleeve: 24.25”

Length from back of collar: 26.5”

Shoulder: 23”


----------



## gamma68

*Let's clear these scarves outta here.

$15 for one, $25 for two and take all three for $30.*

*All are clean with no holes or stains and ready to wear. *

#1 - Royal Stewart tartan by Lochcarron of Scotland. Appears to be new without tags. 11" x 54.5".

#4 - Daks, 100% lambswool Made in the U.K. 11.5" x 54.75", .

#7 - Unbranded, marked as 100% cashmere, made in England. 11.5" x 63.5", .


----------



## gamma68

*J PRESS OXFORD CLOTH BUTTON DOWN SHIRT
MUST-IRON
NEW WITHOUT TAGS
Tagged 17.5-34, made in the USA*

Has there ever been a more iconic Trad shirt? Still has its folds from packaging, so I'm calling this new without tags. Beefy must-iron Oxford cloth. For extra street cred, it also features the button-down flap pocket.

Clean and ready to wear (after ironing, of course).

*CLAIMED*


----------



## Doctor Damage

If anyone is a 42Long, is located in Canada, and is interested in an old-school Burberry trench or raincoat, or a Joseph Banks trench, please reach out to me via the forum message system.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Got a couple BBBF size 3 shirts available, new-old-stock, never worn. (1) Blue oxford cloth tab collar. (2) Gingham button-down, lightweight cloth. Interested parties reach out via the forum message system.


----------



## gamma68

*L.L. BEAN MAINE HUNTING SHOE, 10"
Men's size 8M *

This is the ultimate Trad casual boot.

I've owned these for a few years and have taken care of the leather through regular application of Bean Boot Wax. The leather is broken in and supple. Minimal wear to the heels and loads of life left in the soles.

The inner label has apparently worn off, but these are size 8M. Good for those with a shoe size of 9 or 9M with a medium-weight sock.

These retail for $139.

*Asking $50 for this pair, CONUS shipping included.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE! TUCKER BLAIR NEEDLEPOINT BELT.

For a history of Tucker Blair please see my post on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!

*​
Size 38.

Length to middle hole: 38 1/4".
Length of strap excluding buckle: 41 3/4".

This belt is a rare example of a Tucker Blair product. With a brass buckle, this has hand-stitched needlepoint backed with a leather strap. It features an array of beer bottle caps--and so would be perfect for your next confirmation hearing for the US Supreme Court. This needlepoint appears to have coated by Tucker Blair with some form of resin, no doubt to protect it from snags or dirt.

This belt has some memory at the middle hole, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

It was never worth its original retail of $95, plus shipping... But it is certainly worth $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## jkidd41011

Sold


----------



## Kendall Roberts

WillBarrett said:


> Just found this morning.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 sack blazer with triple patch pockets.
> 
> USA made and marked 48L.
> 
> Measurements in pictures as well as three flaws:
> 
> - top button is missing
> - loose interior lining
> - very minor fraying at cuff tips.
> 
> Asking $60 or offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendall Roberts

Seeking 46L navy blazers, hopsack, patch pockets, sack/ non sack
46L solid navy, gray sack/ non sack suits
40-42 waist, 30 inch inseam 

Anything close, pm me, please.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

J Press Heritage Fit Blue Pinpoint Button Down. 16.5-35. P2P 24.5.

Look at that collar.

$55 shipped to US address.


----------



## conductor

LL Bean Makinaw heavy wool vest.

Nice thick and warm full vest with subtle red window pane, as well as a very subtle green window accent. No size or content tags, bit I believe this is %100 wool, or a wool-poly blend. No holes or stains, etc.

As far as size goes, I wear a 40L and this fit me perfectly, save for the length (it is too short). So I'm calling it a 40R.

Length is 23", width is 21"

Asking $45 shipped conus.


----------



## WillBarrett

Couple of good options here.

First is a terrific 3/2 sack in plaid wool. Made by Kingsridge, I acquired it from the Doc several years ago. I’m only asking for $20 which is basically shipping and some Chinese takeout.

A couple of flaws as noted in pictures along with measurements.



Next is a Southwick 3/2 sack suit in dark charcoal with subtle red stripes.

Size is around 42R. See pictures for measurements.

Cuffs are 1.25”

One nick on left arm as noted. Should be a very easy fix. Also subtle stitching reveal on upper right chest. 

I’m asking for $45 or offer shipped.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

New With Tags *Brooks Brothers Japanese market White OCBD Short Sleeve Popover.* MSRP 16,000 yen ($146.14). Size Large Slim. P2P 22.5 inches.

*$42 includes US shipping.*


----------



## WillBarrett

Not sure where else to post this - anyone else having issues giving refunds on eBay? I’ve got refund an item and can’t do it either through eBay or PayPal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Damage

WillBarrett said:


> Not sure where else to post this - anyone else having issues giving refunds on eBay? I've got refund an item and can't do it either through eBay or PayPal.


I hope you haven't had the same problem I did back in November. I bought a jacket from a UK retailer (ebay shop for a bricks & mortar company). Everything looked okay, ebay triggered the PayPal payment. Later I get an email from PayPal confirming payment. Then I get an email from ebay saying I didn't pay, now I have to do it again. WTF? I telephone ebay and they said they saw the PayPal payment but don't have a record of me making a purchase, despite me doing it through their website. I contacted the retailer (via the ebay site) who said they got the PayPal payment but nothing from ebay and said they'd look into it. Nothing since. I contacted the retailer directly a few days ago saying "you've got my money, let's do the deal, and to hell with ebay" but haven't heard back yet (I'll report). It wasn't a huge amount of money, but it was clearly a problem with ebay's site that they won't own up to. I made a small purchase recently, a dvd, which processed fine, so who knows what happened with that other purchase.


----------



## ran23

I was new to ebay and bought a Navy blazer. Seller got back to me to say it was actually black. and said he would refund the purchase. I wanted 2 weeks watching my credit card account and got back to him. He explained about paypal. I contacted them and they straight up refused to refund the purchase.


----------



## Doctor Damage

ran23 said:


> I was new to ebay and bought a Navy blazer. Seller got back to me to say it was actually black. and said he would refund the purchase. I wanted 2 weeks watching my credit card account and got back to him. He explained about paypal. I contacted them and they straight up refused to refund the purchase.


Yeah, Paypal is frigging useless. They just want fees for transactions and wash their hands of everything else. It's so typical of 'big tech' firms generally.


----------



## TweedyDon

*STUNNING VINTAGE BLACK STEWART TARTAN JACKET FROM DUNN & CO. MADE IN BRITAIN! C. 39L*

**

*Includes BEAUTIFUL THISTLE BUTTONS!*​
Tagged 100XL, which translates to 39L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/8 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 32

Now that the holiday season is fast approaching, it's time to think about which tartan jacket you'll be wearing to parties--and it really doesn't get much nicer than this! Cut from beautiful woolen cloth in the authentic Scottish tartan of Black Stewart, this jacket is absolutely perfect for holiday events, not the least because Black Stewart is traditionally a more formal tartan, and one that is becoming increasingly hard to find.

This could be worn casually or formally, with tuxedo trousers, formal dress, shirt, and a bow.

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!

The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to Dunn's excellent reputation. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; fully canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage. All of the buttons are brass, featuring a thistle motif--appropriately enough given the tartan from which this is cut! Apart from a pinhole just above the vents at the left-hand back (which I found only when examining the jacket very closely indeed) this is in absolutely excellent condition--indeed, it was freshly dry cleaned and then stored in a cedar closet, so it's ready to wear.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at reduced cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXTREMELY RARE!*​*NWOT Lacoste Coat--formerly the property of Francis Pierrel, the President and CEO of Lacoste North America!​
*

Tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 35 1/2.

This is absolutely wonderful--and, quite possibly, one of a kind, as this is a "Sample" coat that was made by Lacoste to assess market demand.

It is absolutely beautiful. Cut as a short topcoat from a blend of 60% wool and 40% cotton in a classic Navy blue, this has a five button front with a concealed placket. It features a horizontal seam at the level where the buttons end; this is replicated on the sleeves. The coat is fully lined, and has a single center vent.

This coat also features a removable hood; this is attached to the main body of the coat by a zipper. The hood features a drawstring so that it can be pulled tightly shut against the elements.

The coat has two deep interior pockets--one is still basted shut!

This coat was likely never worn, and so it is in excellent condition. However, it does have some dust marks around the turnover of the collar, from storage, and a very tiny white blemish on the front--both are shown in the pictures, and both will likely be easily removed with the first dry-cleaning.

Asking just $100, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. And I'll include the President's business card too!


----------



## TweedyDon

*ANDOVER SHOP GRAIL!*

**

*NEW, WITH ALL TAGS ATTACHED. CLASSIC TWO-BUTTON SUIT!
*​*Please "like" my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed to see wonderful tradly clothing items before they appear here.... and also see my new website​*​*[URL='https://www.waterhollowtweed.com/']www.waterhollowtweed.com[/URL]​*​
42R Jacket, 36 Trouser. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 17 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 35 3/4 (unhemmed)

This is absolutely gorgeous! This is brand new, with all of its tags attached. This also requires the sleeves to be finished with any adjustments for length that might need to be done, and the addition of buttons (all of which are supplied, of course), as well as the addition of either working cuffs, faux buttonholes, or American cuffs, as you desire. The trousers are, of course, unhemmed, so these too can be adjusted for length and cuffed (or not) as you desire.

This is an entirely new The Andover Shop suit, ready for its final tailoring to your precise specifications.

This is a two-button suit; it is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It comes complete with nine original small cuff buttons (allowing up to a four button cuff, with one spare) and one spare large front button. These are contained within their original packet. the sleeves are ready to be cuffed as you desire, as outlined above.

The trousers are pleated, and, as outlined above, they are unhemmed, so that they too can be adjusted to your precise specifications.

This suit was Made in the USA. It is new, with all of its tags still attached, and comes complete with its original hanger from The Andover Shop.

The original price of this suit--in the condition that it is now--was $975. So, how about $250, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? (This will be shipped in an oversized box to accommodate the hanger and minimize wrinkling.) This represents a saving of $650 over the original price... which is a very good way to start 2019 indeed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Vintage jacket by GGG Clothes.*​*Made by Eisenhower's Tailors--likely during his Presidency!​
*

*NB: More information about GGG Clothes--and their connection to the most famous sign in baseball history!--can be found on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*

*Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! In the middle of the C20th GGG Clothes were one of the top tailoring firms in the country. Operating out of Brooklyn, they specialized in exceptionally high quality bespoke suits and coats, and were Eisenhower's tailor of choice when he ran for the Presidency--and then during his time in office. Martin Greenfield worked here, buying the company in 1977 and renaming it Martin Greenfield Clothiers. He continues to this day making clothes "the GGG way", and has outfitted Ford, Clinton, and Obama.

GGG Clothes also has a part in baseball history, for its connection to the Brooklyn Dodgers and the most famous sign in baseball history--see the post below this one for more information!

This jacket shows just why GGG Clothes had such a storied reputation. First, the cloth that it is cut from is beautiful--a rare yet classic birdseye in peat black and golden brown lighter midweight wool tweed.

The jacket is impeccably tailored--as you'd expect from a Presidential tailor. Modeled on a traditional British hacking jacket this has a two-button front, a fully functional ticket pocket, and a twin vent; all of the pockets are slanted hacking pockets. Moreover, while this is darted, the darting is properly shaped to provide a very elegant silhouette when this jacket is worn--unlike many jackets where the darting is simply vertical. This jacket has two button cuffs. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined in GGG's signature "carriage" lining.

It was, of course, tailored not just in the USA, but in Brooklyn at GGG Clothes.

This was originally sold in Barney's, New York... almost certainly during the Eisenhower administration. This thus marks a very rare opportunity to acquire a jacket made by Eisenhower's tailor that was made during his Presidency!

This does have a couple of very minor and easily remedied issues. First, there is around 3/4" of fraying at the seam above one of the pockets; this could be ignored or else easily addressed. Second, there is the very hint of a start of fraying in the lining of the shoulders. Both of these minor flaws are shown below. It is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition.

This is a truly beautiful and impeccably tailored jacket with lost of history--so how about just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*SHEARLING "Campus Jacket" with Cotton Sleeves

Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com
*​*Like my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed ​*
**

**

Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 27

This is lovely--and perfect for colder weather!

Styled after a classic 1950s Campus Jacket the body of this jacket is cut from lovely lamb shearling with a beautifully soft interior fleece while the sleeves are thick, sturdy, durable cotton--these are fully lined for ease of wear.

The jacket features a lovely oversized collar that's sure to keep your neck warm when folded upwards, and looks very stylish when worn down. The body features two deep zippered slash handwarmer pockets on the front, providing you with a very secure location for your wallet. The front secures with a lovely sturdy zipper that functions beautifully smoothly.

This is a truly lovely jacket in excellent condition--and a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

(Yes, that's $59 for a lamb shearling jacket--*shipped*!







)


----------



## TweedyDon

*A COAT FIT FOR A PRINCE--or PRINCESS!*

*Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com
*​*Like my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed​*




*Utterly traditional British Upper-Class Child's Coat from The Scotch House of London.*

*Made from Harris Tweed in a *gorgeous* dusk-rose sepia pink, Velvet collar, and lined with (likely) Lochcarron Tartan wool.*

In almost perfect condition!

UK Chld's Size 10. Measurements:

Chest: 15 3/4
Sleeve: 20
Shoulder: 13 3/4
Length (BOC): 35

NB: Among the English upper classes blue and pink have traditionally been interchangeable when it comes to coats, so this is suitable for either a boy or a girl!

This is simply so wonderful it is hard to know where to begin its description!

This is--as the pictures demonstrate--an extremely rare example of an beautiful velvet-collared tweed children's coat of the sort that is traditionally worn by the children of the British upper classes, including the Royal family. (Prince Charles, Prince William, and now Prince George have all been photographed wearing this type of coat) The style migrated to America's upper classes in the 1950s--the most famous pictures of JFK"s children show them wearing coats in this style.

And this coat is absolutely authentic. Likely dating from the 1980s, this was cut from old-school (and hence slightly hairy--tweed as it should be!) Harris Tweed in a beautiful (and extremely rare) dusky pink. (Note that the HT label is also rare, noting that the cloth was intended for use in a "Juvenile Garment".) The quality of the cloth is continued into the lining, which is a mid-weight Scottish tartan, likely from Lochcarron but most definitely woven in Scotland. The collar is made from first-class velvet, in a shade that perfectly complements the tweed.

The tailoring of this coat is simply incredible. Perfectly cut, this is double-breasted with hand-finished buttonholes in the front. The buttons have been made to replicate mother-of-pearl, and were sewn on by hand. The collar and the front pocket flaps both feature extensive stitching, both for ornament and also to ensure that they retain their shape. The attention to detail is incredible: Even the lining of the sleeves has been chosen to complement the coloring of the coat!

The coat has been cut as a traditional English Officer's Coat, with curved back sections to provide an elegant silhouette. The back has a deep pleat both for ease of movement and elegant movement in the fabric while walking. It comes complete with its original set of spare buttons.

The quality of tailoring on this garment is superb. But this is just what you'd expect, as this coat was made for sale at The Scotch House in Knightsbridge, London.

The Scotch House was THE shop to go to for woolens and tartan and all clothing Scots. Founded in 1839, it specialized it *very* upscale Scottish clothing, and held several Royal Warrants. Its flagship store was located in Knightsbridge, just across from Harrods (back when this was an upper-class destination store!) and this, together with the British association of Scottish clothing with upper-class country style and Royal patronage, solidified its storied reputation until its closure in 2002.

This coat was thus intended for sale to a member of the British upper class... and, as such, was built to last, for it is traditional to hand clothing items like this down through the generations.

It is simply beautiful.

This coat is in absolutely excellent condition; the sole flaw is a tiny mark on the collar, as shown.

Asking just $105, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. This is an extremely rare opportunity to acquire a coat of this quality!

Now, this is a lot, especially for a child's coat. HOWEVER, this coat will not merely garb your children, but will also dress their younger cousins, as well as your grandchildren. This truly is a coat with timeless style that will be passed down though the generations..... and once this is recognized $125, or offer, boxed and shipped is a true bargain!

PS: Note, too, that the closure of The Scotch House precluded the Duchess of Cambridge from buying an English tweed coat of this quality--and so the coat worn by YOUR child will be better than that worn by Prince George!


----------



## TweedyDon

*1) Orvis Half-Belt Tweed Shooting Jacket.*​**

Tagged 44L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+3)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

Orvis are well-known for their classic, functional sporting clothing, and this jacket is a lovely example of their wares. Cut from a lovely mid-weight tweed in a mossy houndstooth pattern, this is a traditional shooting jacket.

featuring a half-belt back, this has a pleated bi-swing back for ease of movement in the field, especially when tracking quarry with your gun. It has a single center vent, a contemporary two button front, and three button cuffs; all of the buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked, as is traditional. The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined. It also features an ornamental throat latch and suede elbow patches on each sleeve.

This lovely jacket was Made in the USA and is in absolutely excellent condition. Ready to give you decades of wear, whether in the field shooting, tramping through the Maine woods, or walking the dogs on a weekend on Boston Common, this is a bargain at

just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost!


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!*​​*Camelhair Tweed Jacket, woven in Scotland!​*
c. 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 32

In absolutely immaculate condition, this gorgeous camelhair jacket is cut from a beautifully soft barleycorn camelhair (woven in Scotland) with a lovely dark cream and light honey overcheck. This is a truly beautiful jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. All of its buttons are leather-covered and metal-shanked.

This was Union made in the USA by Guildhall Clothes for Ratcliff & Schwartz, the now-defunct traditional clothiers of Harrisurg, Pa..

This jacket is in immaculate condition; I suspect that it has never been worn! It does have a small weave fault on the front if you know where to look; this does NOT present as a flaw, but some of the honey-coloured cloth was woven slightly outside the stripe for an inch or so. Again, you're unlikely to see this unless you know just where to look--I've included pictures!

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.







   

*7) BEAUTIFUL Nick Hilton of Princeton tweed jacket.*​
c. 38, 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 32 1/4

Union Made in the USA for Nick Hilton of Princeton--the successor to Norman Hilton--this lovely jacket is modeled after a traditional British hacking jacket, with a three button front and twin vents.

The tweed is lovely--beautiful soft wool in autumnal browns and mossy green in a classic houndstooth pattern.

The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined, and apart from a very small mark on one lapel which blends with the tweed is in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*8) Huntington 3/2 sack jacket in classic grey herringbone tweed!*​
Tagged 46R, but this is closer to c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 30 1/4

This is lovely! Made by Huntington, one of the classic Ivy clothiers, this is a traditional American 3/2 sack jacket in classic grey herringbone tweed--a staple of any classic wardrobe. So, if you don't yet have one of these jackets, now's your chance to grab one!

This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has three cuff buttons. It has a single center vent, and was, of course, Made in the USA.

I have noted to myself that this might have a small blemish on the label; I couldn't see this clearly even in bright sun, and now can't see it at all indoors, but I'm assuming it's there and just very faint! This could also do with a dry-clean and a press. As such, it is conservatively in Good/Very Good condition, and so a bargain at

just $25, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA! International inquiries welcome, with shipping at cost.



https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/TWEEDFEST 2018 SET 1/DSC07900_zpsegziazi4.jpg.html   

*9) Vintage Harris Tweed jacket in charcoal herringbone with vertical stripes.*​
Made in Holland!

Tagged 40R. (Closer to 38, 40S). Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 17 1/8
Length: 29

Despite their less than Ivy name the Dutch company "Alexander's Wide World of Fashion" used to make some very nice, serviceable Harris tweed jackets--and this one is no exception!

Cut from a dark charcoal herringbone Harris tweed which features the classic Harris vertical striping in chestnut and blue, this is a contemporary two button jacket with single vent. It is fully lined, and has single button cuffs; the buttons are all leather-clad and metal-shanked and are developing some lovely patina.

The jacket could use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $27, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA. International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.


----------



## TweedyDon

*10) GORGEOUS London Bespoke Jacket made by L. G. Wilkinson, of 11, St George Street, London.
*​*THE OLDEST FAMILY-OWNED BESPOKE TAILORS IN LONDON!​*c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Founded in 1919, L.G. Wilkinson has occupied the same premises at 11, St George Street since 1924. It still operates today, as it the oldest family-owned bespoke tailoring business in London. Unlike many London tailors--including some on Savile Row--Wilkinson's cuts all of its cloth and makes all of its garments on the premises, in the traditional way, rather than measuring its customers and outsourcing the work to non-British tailoring companies. This does mean that Wilkinson's jackets are more expensive than many of their rivals'--but the fact that they continue to flourish shows that their clients appreciate the value of a truly British tailoring firm, and the continuance with tradition that it represents.

This jacket is a testament to the exceptionally high quality of the tailoring that you can expect from a true London bespoke tailor. Cut from a lovely sort wool cloth in traditional Glen Plaid in black and cream with crimson windowpane overchecking--this wonderful jacket is, of course, both fully canvassed and fully lined. Cut as a traditional British three button jacket with darting it features simply tons of handwork throughout--even the buttonholes are sewn by hand, and are, of course, all fully functional. It has a twin vent, and all of the buttons are a lovely dark natural horn.

As befits a bespoke garment this has plenty of attention to detail; the pocket flaps are lined with the same wool felting as the collar, for example, rather than with the same material as the lining. This jacket was completed on the 12th January, 1979--but given its utterly classic cut it could have been made last week.

This is a truly beautiful jacket, and is a bargain at just $29, or offer.







  

*14) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*​c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA this could use a dry-clean and a press to freshen it up; it also has a small tear to the lining by a corner of a pocket, as shown. It is thus in Good/Very Good condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*18) Land Rover Gear Tweed Jacket*​
Tagged 41R. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Capitalizing on the current love of all things "heritage" Land Rover has collaborated with several clothing manufacturers to produce "Land Rover Gear"--a Land-Rover themed twist of classic clothing.

While most of these products were utterly forgettable, some stood out as Land Rover occasionally had the sense to collaborate with real clothing companies, rather than those that just placed logos on sweatshirts and fleeces. One of the most notable of these collaborations was that Land Rover had with Barbour.

While this isn't a Barbour x Land Rover tweed, it IS an extremely well-made and beautiful jacket, Made in Canada. True to its British heritage by way of Land Rover this is inspired by a traditional hacking jacket, with a three button front, darts, and a wonderful moss-green base with (extremely!) subtle overchecking in Royal Blue, cream, and chestnut.

Is is unvented, fully canvassed, and fully lined, with four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition; the two exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Despite being made for Land Rover this is a *real* tweed jacket, and so is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

PS: If you're interested in Land Rovers, one of the best defences of them as city vehicles is given in Iain Banks' novel *Dead Air*!





    

*20) GRAIL!! Vintage Langrock 3/2 sack in Rust-bracken tweed!*

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+ 1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

As everyone reading this knows, Langrock was THE Ivy clothier of The Golden Age of Ivy Style; indeed, so prominent is Langrock in the history of Ivy that even its labels are now collectible!

I'm thus very pleased to offer this gorgeous vintage Langrock tweed!

Cut as a 3/2 sack with a very high roll lapel, this is cut from seriously heavyweight tweed; you won't need a topcoat while wearing this! Although this appears to be a solid tweed in beautifully autumnal rust-bracken, this is actually a very very subtle herringbone weave.

The jacket features flapped patch pockets, two button cuffs, and a single centre vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined. All of the buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked football buttons.

This jacket was, of course, Union made in the USA. It is in excellent condition, except that it has had its cuff buttons replaced at odd intervals, so they do not match. But this is no problem at all, as I can have a complete set of four new matching cuff buttons attached at no charge if you wish, including the current buttons with the jacket!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA for this absolutely gorgeous Langrock tweed!







  ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*23) Cheeky 1970s Tweed!*​
c. 38, 40S. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/8
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

If you know menswear well you'll know immediately what decade this jacket was from--and if you know menswear very well you'll also be able to guess what sort of person originally bought this!

The slightly wide lapels and the scalloped pocket flaps place this in the 1970s.... But that the lapels are not too wide and the scalloping more an echo of a British hacking jacket than a deliberate fashion statement places this jacket as one that was bought by someone more used to classic clothing, who was making a tentative foray into the 1970s.

Let's hope that he retreated quickly... But he didn't make any egregious errors with this jacket! While most 1970s items that veer towards the fashionable are rather garish, this little gem is more cheeky--there's something very appealing about its knowingly moving towards being fashionable but not quite being willing to commit!

This means that this is utterly wearable today! It's also very versatile, with a lovely striped tweed of dove grey, petrol blue, and berry red accent stripe. It is a two button model with very subtle darts, a single rear vent, and two button cuffs.

It was Union made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*25) GRAIL! Stunning Cashmere 3/2 sack.
*​*Dated November 4, 1960.​


Made By "Rogers Peet x Marston"!*

*I have information about both Rogers Peet and Marston on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*

Tagged 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 31 1/2

This is absolutely gorgeous, and in simply incredible condition!

Long before companies realized the marketing advantages of collaborating with "heritage" menswear brands ("Land Rover x Barbour", "Levis x Filson", and so on) there was a groundbreaking collaboration between Rogers Peer--the preeminent upscale department store of New York City--and Marston, its West Coast equivalent.

Although this collaboration was not heralded with press conferences at hooplah--neither the old-money Rogers Peet nor the civic-minded George Marston would have even considered something so vulgar--the wealthy denizens of San Diego did take notice when they saw in the labels of the clothing they were considering not just one, but two, of the most prominent names in upscale retail. And what cool Californian wouldn't want something from Rogers Peet in their wardrobe--especially when visiting the actual store wouldn't be at all easy, or cheap!

This jacket is one of the few surviving items from that historic collaboration... and given its incredible quality both Rogers Peet and Marston's would be proud that its survived to show the quality of their joint wares.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere--and not the thin stuff so widely available in malls today, but the seriously soft and luxurious cashmere of the middle of last century. And the patterning and colourway are just as remarkable as the softness of the cloth; a wonderful shepherds' check in peat black, midnight blue, with chestnut accents. beautiful--and utterly mid-century.

The jacket does full justice to the cloth. Cut as a 3/2 sack with an exceptionally elegant lapel roll, this is half-lined in striped lining to complement the cloth, and is fully canvassed. It has a single center vent. It also has three patch pockets--all of which are fitted with center reverse pleats, both for function and style.

Naturally, this jacket was Union Made in the USA.

less naturally for a jacket that was made on November 4th, 1960, this is in incredible condition. I am very conservative in grading vintage pieces, and so would never call one Mint--but this comes very close, and is in absolutely excellent condition. It was clearly worn sparingly, if at all.... Maybe it was even bought as a souvenir of the Peet x Marston collaboration.

One thing that is bittersweet is the date--November, 1960. Within a year of this jacket's being finished and sent West Marston's was no more.

This is a true Grail item--but one that is utterly wearable. A contemporary jacket of this quality would retail on the secondary market for quite a bit; a jacket with this history far more. So, it's hard to price this... But since my approach here has always been to price items so that even I, a very frugal buyer, would be very pleased with the bargain, how about just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?

A piece of sartorial history for less than the cost of a used recent jacket from Brooks on the 'bay!


----------



## TweedyDon

*26) LOVELY Harris Tweed jacket in grey and cream "broken bone" herringbone, with lilac and sky blue striping.*​
c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

This is lovely! Cut from a lovely grey-and-cream broken bone herringbone Harris tweed shot through with vertical stripes of lilac and sky blue, this is a truly beautiful jacket!

It is cut as a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting, and is half-lined. It has a single center vent, and all of the buttons are metal-shanked, leather-covered football buttons. It was Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





   

*27) CLASSIC Harris Tweed jacket in bracken and slate-grey basketweave.*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/2

Cut from a lovely classic basketweave Harris tweed in bracken and slate grey, this is a contemporary two button jacket with a half-lining, half-canvas construction, and a single center vent. All of its buttons are leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons.

It was, of course, made in the USA, and with the exception of a quarter-sized water spot on the lining of the shoulders it is in excellent condition.

NB: Please note that the jacket does NOT have a mark on the label; that's just a shadow!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*28) J. Press 3/2 Sack in Harris Tweed! Elbow patches!*​*JUST $29, or offer!​*
Tagged 46L. c. 44, 46. Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32

This is still absolutely beautiful--despite the flaws that I'l outline below!

Cut from a beautiful basketweave Harris Tweed in slate grey, cream, and bracken this wonderful jacket from J. Press is a classic 3/2 sack. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs--all of the buttons are leather-wrapped football buttons with metal-shanks; the leather is the colour of
burnished chestnuts.

This jacket also has suede elbow patches, chosen to match the chestnut of the buttons. These are likely to be after-market additions--and are likely to cover some weakness underneath them, as this was clearly a much-loved jacket! It has some rubbing to the leading edges of the placket, although this can't really be seen unless you're looking for it, and it has had two professional patch repairs to the lining. It also some fraying and tearing in the lining under the arms.

With some TLC this could be YOUR favourite jacket, as it was its original owner's.... and to help this dream come true this is just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!

How often can you buy a J. Press 3/2 sack in Harris tweed for less than the price of a tank of gas?!





      

Last edited: Nov 11, 2018


----------



## TweedyDon

*31) ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!



Italian Guncheck Tweed Jacket in Loro Piana wool and cashmere.*​
Tagged EU 52R (US 42R) this fits closer to a 40R.

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+1)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

This is absolutely beautiful! Cut from a wonderfully soft and luxurious (yet hard-wearing) blend of cashmere and wool from Loro Piana, the patterning and colourway of this jacket is a wonderfully Italian take on a classic British guncheck: a barleycorn weave with overchecking in early-autumn bracken and burnished chestnut.

Like the fabric it is cut from the jacket is an Italian twist on a British classic with the three button front and twin vents of a hacking jacket, but with a softer cut as befits its Italian origin--although it retains its British military shoulders. The three buttons on each cuff are *just* kissing, and rest on faux buttonholes in the British style. The jacket is darted, fully lined, and half-canvassed. It is in excellent condition, apart from a small ink stain on the inside of one of the interior pockets!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





   

*32) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Mavest Jacket in Autumnal Glen Plaid!

*

NB: You can find a lot more information about Marvest on my Facebook page, *WaterhollowTweed!*​c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 7/8
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Dating from Mavest's heyday during the 1960s, this jacket shows just why they were so successful--and it wasn't just the construction or the price!

The tweed of this jacket is absolutely beautiful; a wonderful autumnal mix of light moss green, rich chestnut, and bracken, on a dark cream base. Lovely! And, as you'd expect from a company that paid careful attention to the cut and construction of its garments the pattern matching on this jacket is meticulous--just look at the craftsmanship that went into making sure that the back of the jacket is so aesthetically pleasing! And, of course, as you'd expect from a jacket whose construction was intended to make it lighter and easier to wear--an effect that was in line with the prevailing Ivy Style--this has very natural shoulders.

The jacket is cut as a two button front jacket with subtle darts, and the (patented) slight curvature at the side seams to provide the jacket with the fullness that would otherwise be secured through full canvassing. The jacket is half-canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent.

It was originally sold by Strawbridge Clothiers--in the 1960s a more affordable Trad alternative to Langrock and The English Shop. It was made from American wool in the USA. It is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*33) BEAUTIFUL Vintage 3/2 Tweed Sack from Wm. H. Wanamaker's of Philadelphia.*​**

Tagged 40R. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! It was made for Wm. H. Wanamaker of Philadelphia--the extremely upscale menswear store that was founded by the brother of John Wanamaker, the founded of Wanamaker's department store in Philadelphia. The maker was Palm Beach--a brand name of the Goodall Co., a Maine-based clothing manufacturer that was founded in 1931, and that started life making very traditional and upscale clothing--as this jacket attests!

Cut as a classic 3/2 sack from beautiful dark brown herringbone tweed with vertical striping in chestnut and pale green lichen, this is fully canvassed and half-lined. It has a single center hook vent and two-button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



     

*35) VINTAGE Anglophile Hacking Jacket from Zachary All of the "Miracle Mile", Los Angeles, Calif.

*​
(The dappling on the jacket is just evening sunlight filtered through a century-old mulberry tree!)

NB: More information on Zachary All can be found on my *Facebook page*, *WaterhollowTweed*!

c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

A truly lovely jacket, this is modeled on a traditional British hacking jacket, with its twin vents, slanted hacking pockets, slanted (and fully functional) ticket pocket, and wonderful checking and colourway in a medley of bracken, moss green, and lichens!

It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and was Union made in the USA for Zachary Hall--a store founded in the 1950s and that became so famous in Los Angeles for its television commercials that they inspired Frank Zappa's song "Eddie are you kidding?" (Eddie was the owner of the store, and rhetorically asked himself that question on behalf of his friends owing to his low prices!)

This lovely jacket thus carries with it a small part of Los Angeles history. But, more than that, it's a lovely gem of a jacket that is ready to give you many years of tweedy Anglophilic service!

This has some minor wear to the lining, as shown, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up. It is thus in Very Good condition.

Asking just $34, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*37) Polo University Tweed by Ralph Lauren.

*​
Union Made in the USA.

c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

This is a lovely tweed from Polo University! Cut from a classic brown herringbone tweed with subtle burnt orange, Spring green, and sky blue overchecking this is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. Featuring a single center vent, this is fully lined.

There is a small weave fault on the lapel (there since new!) and a small minor fray in the lining (not there since new!) and so this is in Very Good condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*38) BEAUTIFUL Polo "Blue Label" 3/2 unstructured tweed jacket.



Made in Italy.*

Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Made in Italy by Corneliani for Polo Blue Label (not to be confused with the regular Polo line!) this lovely unstructured jacket blends the casual elegance of Italian style with the Anglophilia of American Ivy, resulting in a beautifully elegant and utterly wearable tweed!

As you'd expect from Corneliani this is a lovely unstructured tweed cut from a beautifully soft cloth with a wonderful hand and drape. As is appropriate for a more unstructured garment this is quarter-lined (the lining features hand-made pick stitching) and beautifully made. It has very subtle darts at the front, and a wonderfully liquid elongated lapel curve like a breaking wave on the beach of Salento.

The jacket has two open patch pockets and a beautifully slanted patch breast pocket. Apart from some very minor sag to the edges of the interior pockets--which doesn't affect their function at all, and can't be seen when worn--and a small wrinkle on the breast pocket (easily fixed with a press!) this is in absolutely excellent condition.

Costing a fortune when new, this is a bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*40) VINTAGE Burberry Lambswool Tweed--*
*--woven in Scotland!*​


c. 40R/L. Measurements:

Chest: 20 3/4
Sleeve: 26 1/2 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31 3/4

Cut from a lovely soft lambswool cloth that was woven in Scotland, this beautiful wintry-grey Glen Plaid jacket would be perfect for Fall and Winter. With a base plaid of greys the color of Scottish November skies and cold slate overchecked with warm chestnut russet and cool moss, this beautiful jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts. Fully lined and half-canvassed, this has a single center vent and three button cuffs.

Originally sold by Renberg's, Tulsa's upscale downtown clothier that was founded in 1913 and finally closed in 1998.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $32, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.





   

*41) CLASSIC 3/2 sack in dark brown herringbone tweed from Van Boven of Ann Arbor, Mich.!

*​
c. 44, 46. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Founded in 1921, Van Boven is one of the few traditional clothiers that is still going strong--and they still purvey classic Ivy items such as this lovely 3/2 sack in dark brown herringbone tweed!

Although this presents as a dark brown herringbone tweed closer inspection reveals that this is in fact a wonderful medley of dark chestnut brown, lichen greens, and earthy black. Cut as a 3/2 sack with a high lapel roll this lovely jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. It has three button cuffs, and was Union Made in the USA.

Apart from a single thread slip on the back near the shoulder this is in excellent condition, and so is a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*42) Fully Custom Tailored, Hand-made Jacket
From Vittorio Castagna, Philadelphia!*​*
*

c. 38 Measurements:

Chest: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Waist at top button: 18 1/2
Waist at bottom button: 20 1/4
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

This is absolutely lovely--and with its combination of burnt orange, blacks, and creams with a subtle pumpkin overcheck this has the perfect colourway for Hallowe'en!

Made by the fully-custom Italian tailor Vittorio Castagna of 17th Street, Philadelphia, this is likely made from a mid-heavyweight blend of silk and wool. It is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket It features slanted hacking pockets on the front, a double vent, and three button cuffs. It is fully canvassed and fully lined.

This jacket is fully hand-made, with everything from the pattern cutting to the construction being done by hand in the tailoring rooms of 17th Street, Philadelphia. As such, it is cut to exaggerate the chest of the wearer and provide a very Italian silhouette--so the waist is deliberately tapered inwards with the lower part of the jacket being slightly flared.

Apart from some very minor age foxing to the lining this is in absolutely excellent condition!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA--an absolute steal for a fully hand-made jacket!







  

*43) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" in Pure Scottish Shetland Wool.*

**​
Tagged 46R. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 20
Length: 31 1/4

This is absolutely lovely! Likely dating from the 1980s--the era of The Preppy Handbook and Ralph Lauren's popularization of Ivy Style--this wonderful "Brookstweed" is cut from pure Scottish Shetland tweed, making it warm and durable, with a lovely hand and drape.

The patterning and colourway do full justice to the cloth, being a wonderful autumnal plaid in a medley of soft moss green, slates, brackens, and chestnuts. The jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darting; it is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has three button cuffs. It has a single center vent, and was Union Made in the USA.

It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good/Excellent condition. Asking just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*44) BEAUTIFUL 1960s Vintage Cashmere Jacket in Houndstooth, from Arnold Constable.*​
**

Tagged 39S. Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 21 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 27 1/2

Founded in 1825, Arnold Constable was THE upscale Department store in Manhattan, and was widely acknowledged as such--dubbed the "Palace of Trade" it served New York's rich and elite, including Grover Cleveland, Andrew Carnegie, Thomas Edison, J.P. Morgan, John D. Rockefeller and Cornelius Vanderbilt.

This jacket shows just why Constable's was so revered. Although there is no fabric content listed this is clearly cashmere--and the thick, luxurious cashmere of the 1960s, not the thin mall stuff that's so prevalent today.

The jacket is a very mod 1960s black and white houndstooth, with classically vintage narrow lapels and--with a nod to the English domination of the Swinging Sixties--a twin vent. The pockets, too, and slightly sloped hacking pockets--the original owner of this jacket no doubt wore it through Carnaby Street, London--or at least wished he did!

The jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, and has all of its original buttons.

It does have two minor issues--a tiny fray contained by the stitching on the top of one lapel, as shown, and two TINY spots on the lapel--these simply couldn't be seen by my camera--and likely won't be seen by you either!--but they are there if you're looking closely fro them and know where they are! As such, this is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA--an absolute steal for a 1960s cashmere jacket from Constable's!





     


*45) BEAUTIFUL "Broken Bone" Herringbone Tweed Jacket with Three Patch Pockets!*​*
*

c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 23 3/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 1/2
Length: 31

This is an absolutely lovely jacket! Cut from a beautiful dark brown "broken bone" herringbone tweed with subtle vertical stripes of forest green, sky blue, and chestnut. The jacket is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darts. It has the ever-desirable and increasingly rare THREE PATCH POCKETS on the front, with lapped seam surrounds. It is half-canvassed, fully lined, and has four button cuffs. It has a single center vent.

It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*48) Twill Lambswool Tweed jacket by Alfred Dean traditional clothes, for Boyd's of Philadelphia.

*​
Tagged 48L. c. 46. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/4

Made for Boyd's of Philadelphia, one of the few remaining clothing stores that has survived, largely by dint of their superb personal service, this is a lovely example of their current wares--traditional, but with a Continental twist.

Cut from a lovely soft lambswool twill tweed with a subtle pattern of alternating bands of barleycorn weave this features dark red vertical striping and a very subtl;e overcheck in single-thread berry red. This cloth was woven in the British Isles.

The jacket is a contemporary two button model with darting and jetted pockets. It is unvented, half-canvassed, and fully lined. It has metal-shanked buttons, and pick stitching throughout the lining.

It is in excellent condition except that it is missing a single button on the left-hand cuff; this could be easily remedied by converting it quickly to a jacket with two button cuffs!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



     

*49) Classic Harris Tweed Jacket!

*​
Made in the USA.

c.40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/8
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/4

This is a lovely classic light brown basketweave Harris Tweed jacket! Cut as a contemporary two-button model with darting, this is half-lined and has a single center vent. It features dark chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons with some minor patina. It has some very minor pin holes in the lining, as well as a couple of minor lining marks, and so is in Very Good condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*50) BEAUTIFUL Southwick 3/2 tweed sack.*

**​
c.44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/8)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 32

This is absolutely wonderful! Cut from a lovely subtle dark brown barleycorn tweed with a wonderfully subtle windowpane overcheck in turquoise, bracken, and reddish chestnut, this is a classic 3/2 sack jacket by Southwick.

It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It features horn buttons and has lovely natural shoulders.

It was, of course, made in the USA.

It has two small weave faults on the lapel, as shown, and so is a bargain at just $20, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.












*51) Beautiful Southwick houndstooth jacket.*

**

*Size: C. 42, 44R*

*Made for Roots!*

This is wonderful! Made by Southwick, one of the great traditional American clothiers, for Roots, one of the great (and long gone) tradly clothiers of upscale New Jersey.

This beautiful jacket is cut from a classic grey and cream houndstooth tweed with accents of forest green, with a complementary dark red windowpane overcheck. It is half-canvassed and fully lined. It's a contemporary two button front closure jacket, with subtle darting and a single centre vent. It has four button cuffs; all the buttons are horn. It was, of course, Made in the USA, and it's in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2



  ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*53) Vintage "Brooksgate" Tweed Jacket*

C. 40, 42L

**

This is a truly lovely tweed! Made for Brooks Brothers' "Brooksgate" line. This line was aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature offerings, such as "Makers" and "346"--hence the name, "Brooksgate". Not surprisingly, considerable care was taken to ensure that there was no skimping on cut on construction on this line, and that fabrics that would elicit admiration from young women were deliberately used... After all, if you're using this line to snare the naxt generation of customers, you'd better make sure that they have very positive views of your clothing!

This jacket would be sure to tick all of these boxes. It's a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue--my pictures really don't do the beauty of this jacket justice at all!

Perfect for the cooler days of early Fall this is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Tagged 44XL (vintage sizing), this measures:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2

**

* * 


*54) CLASSIC Harris Tweed Jacket from DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ*
*


Size c. 38S*

This was originally sold by DiTorio's of Pennington, NJ--an extremely trad. clothier, now long gone, that catered to the more rurally inclined trads of neighbouring Princeton. Pennington itself is a beautiful pre-Revolutionary War small town. The cemetery on Main Street is bounded by a wall that British troops exercised their horses over in 1775, and Frederick Forsyth set the start of his novel Avenger at the intersection of W. Delware and Main, as embodying classic small town America.

This jacket embodies the wares that were offered by DiTorio's. Cut from a very sturdy, heavier-weight Harris Tweed of a heft that gave Harris its worldwide reputation and is now increasingly rare, this is a lovely classic grey herringbone that is accented with classic Harris tweed vertical stripes in chestnut brown and sky blue. It appears to be half-canvassed, and it is half-lined. It features a single center vent and three button cuffs. It was Made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition--the top breast pocket is still basted shut!

Asking just $45, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 29 1/2



   ​


----------



## TweedyDon

*55) Basketweave Harris Tweed from The Princeton Clothing Company*

**

*Size c.40, 42 R/L*

Like Langrock, The English Shop, Ballot, and Norman Hilton The Princeton Clothing Company specialized in classic Ivy Style clothing--which naturally included Harris Tweed. This lovely jacket is cut from classic basketweave Harris tweed in a mixture of browns, creams, and slate grey. It is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, and has a single center vent. It is half-canvassed and half-lined and has very natural shoulders. The buttons are classic leather-covered and metal-shanked football buttons. Made in the USA, this is in excellent condition.

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 26 (+2 1/4)
SHoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 3/4



   

*56) BEAUTIFUL 3/2 sack by Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton*

**

*Size c. 44L*

Absolutely beautiful, this is the perfect tweed to transition into Fall! Cut as a classic 3/2 sack by Corbiin--a clothier so steeped in the Ivy tradition that it even produced a line of trousers called "Natural Shoulder"!--this has a wonderfully fluid lapel roll. The tweed is a lovely classic glen plaid with a tan base, with lichen main checking and an overcheck in bracken and chestnut. This is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single centre vent. It has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It is in excellent condition apart from a small rub by the leading edge of the interior pocket and a small water mark in the lining, as shown--neither of which could be seen when this is worn!

Asking just $35, or offer.

Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 28 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 33


----------



## TweedyDon

*57) S. Cohen of Montreal Jacket*

**

*Size c. 42, 44.*

A lovely and unusual jacket cut from Italian wool with vertical striping in dark blue-grey slate, bracken, and burnished chestnut, this is a contemporary two button model with darting and three button cuffs. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features plenty of pick stitching in the lining. It has twin vents--appropriately enough, since this is Cohen's "England" model! This was Union Made in Canada, and is in absolutely excellent (likely unworn) condition--the two front pockets are still basted shut.

Asking just $35, or offer.

Tagged 44R, this measures:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+ 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 1/8



   ​


----------



## HerrDavid

*Price drop -- please help me avoid eBay!

J Press Merino Wool Navy Suit, 39R -- New with Tags -- $300 shipped!



































*
I bought this suit during a sale last year, but alas at the wrong size and only realized my error after the return/exchange window had closed. (I was traveling when it was delivered.) The error was much to my chagrin, as I liked the suit a lot -- so much so that I took the loss and bought another one at my correct size (38S).

It's imported (China), but has great natural shoulders in addition to a 3/2 roll, hook vent, and undarted front. Marketed as a slim fit (under the J Press "Blue" moniker), but it's not excessively so (see measurements below). Here it is on the J Press website, where it retails for $795: link.

Suit was not sent with one, but I will throw in a J. Press garment bag if you want one.

*Jacket*
Chest: 20.5in
Length: 29.25in (boc)
Shoulders: 17.5in (across the back)
Sleeves: 25.25in

*Trousers*
Waist: 32.5in (actual measurement)
Rise: 10.5in (front), 16.5in (back)
Inseam: unfinished
Leg Opening: 8in

*Gloverall 512C Duffle Coat, 38 -- New with Tags -- $250 shipped!*

*







*

*












*

Bought on sale a few years ago from Stuart of London. Turned out to be too large for me, but return shipping to UK was cost prohibitive. I've been meaning to sell it ever since. This is the same coat that retails for $650 at O'Connells (link), but this one has an awesome blackwatch lining (much like J Press's version of a few years ago). Made in England.

Chest: 23in
Length: 37in
Shoulders: 20in
Sleeves: 25.5in


----------



## Steve Smith

New Brooks Brothers Blue Check OCBD.

Labels are sport shirt sizing but I am giving you neck-sleeve and P2P.

These are of recent manufacture, unlined collar, and flawless. You can put stain treatment on the marked label before the first wash and immediately get most of the mark removed.

I think this shirt is Supima cotton, but I can't be 100% certain because it is not labeled so. High quality. Very similar in construction to the new $140 retail OCBDs.

Shipped to US address. $28.

S 15-33 P2P 22.5
L 17-35 25.5
XL 18-36 28

Last two pics show one of these beside a current $140 retail OCBD for comparison.

*FAQ: If these are so good then why are you selling them so cheap?*
A: I have many of them. When supply dips lower they will be more expensive.


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE GREAT BLAZER BRAWL!

CLAIMED!*​
J.Press has just published a terrific story (by Richard Press--link below) of "The Great Blazer Brawl" at Dartmouth, site of competition between J. Press and Richard Campion to secure the contract to produce Dartmouth College's graduation year blazers: https://jpressonline.com/blogs/news/journal15

*And if anyone would like an authentic Dartmouth College Blazer for the Class of '56 I have one available! *

**​
I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies as it is precisely the sort of jacket that was featured in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style" as being quintessentially Ivy.

This is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Reunion jacket, made for a member of Dartmouth's Class of '56.

Reunion Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a lovely example. Judging by the interior Union label this was made for the Ten Year Reunion of Dartmouth's Class of '56, and it is a classic example of 1960s Ivy Style.

Cut as a traditional 1960s 3/2 sack, this has wonderfully narrow lapels with a lovely roll. It also features three patch pockets on the front, with the breast pocket featuring the "1956" embroidery that identifies this as a Reunion Jacket. It is, of course, cut from lovely wool flannel is classic "Dartmouth Green". This jacket is fully canvassed and half lined, and has a single center vent. It features three button cuffs, and was originally sold by James Campion, the traditional Ivy outfitters for Dartmouth's Ivy Set. It features three button cuffs and a single center vent, and has very natural shoulders. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and apart from some minor dusting on the collar crease--which will come out with dry-cleaning and, in any case, cannot be seen when worn--this is in absolutely excellent condition, despite being over 50 years old. But then, that's only to be expected--Reunion Jackets were worn very, very rarely, and cherished between outings.

Given the rarity and beauty of this jacket--as well as its museum quality--it's a bargain at just $45, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/8
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 32


----------



## katch

^ hmmm wish it didn't have the embroidery.


----------



## WorkingTrad

*Polo by Ralph Lauren Made in USA Tweed Jacket*
​*This is a beautiful vintage tweed jacket from Polo Ralph Lauren when they still made tailoring in the USA. This one in particular was made for Saks Fifth Avenue, as per the label. It is in excellent condition, and I would not be selling if it wasn't too long for me. *

Shoulder: 19
Chest: 21
Length: 32.5
Sleeve: 26.5
​*Only asking $20+shipping!*

*(I have no idea why the photos are oriented like this!)*

*




























*


​


----------



## WorkingTrad

*Polo by Ralph Lauren Hunting Jacket*​*This sturdy and functional jacket is in wonderful shape. I wanted to call it a barn coat at first, but considering the pockets here that I am sure are for holding cartridges and the massive game pocket in the back, it's clear that this coat was made for the hunt. Or for looking like a hunter at least. Check out the hardware on the inside. Tagged as a Large and too big for me, but surely meant to be worn over many other layers. The chest measures 28. Asking 30 + shipping.*

*




































*


----------



## WorkingTrad

*Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" 3/2 jacket*
​*This is an amazing jacket and will be perfect for the coming warm months. I believe this is 80s era Brooks Brothers. It has all the trad details you ask for. 3/2, sack, swelled seams, and patch pockets. There are some spots on the jacket, which may or may not come out with dry cleaning. Asking $25 plus shipping. *

Shoulders: 18
Chest: 22
Length: 30
Sleeve: 23.5
​


----------



## WorkingTrad

*Brooks Brothers Sack Suit Black*​
This is a black two piece, 3/2, sack suit. It is BB Golden Fleece and has the custom order tags in both the jacket and pants. This is quite obviously a very nice suit, and while a black suit is not the most versatile, it would be perfect for the nighttime. Pants are cuffed, and jacket cuff buttons are functional. It was made in 1992. $30 + shipping

Measurements:

Chest: 22"
Shoulders: 19"
Back Length: 32"
Sleeve: 26"

Pants: 33x31


----------



## WillBarrett

Sweaters! We've got a little more winter left, and these could help you out.

Asking $22 or offer per sweater. Deals for multiple purchases. Very open to offers. A couple have minor damage that could easily be repaired or serve as trad beater sweaters.

First off - made in England argyle v-neck from Lands End. Couple of small flaws as noted. Size medium.

LL Bean wool crewneck. Made in Scotland in size small. One hole as noted.

New Castle Knits made in USA and size medium. I believe 100% wool but can't be sure.










Wool sweater in a saddle shoulder cut from Hardy Crobb's. Size large. Some pilling. Nice blue color.

Unlabeled wool sweater in approximate size large. In excellent shape. Nice blue color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Kind of slow around here, so I’m not sure if it’s worth posting pics and measurements, but I’ve got the following items for sale:

Southwick tweed sport coat - older model in around 40-42R
Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers. 40-42 R
2 pair of red khakis - one from PRL, one from Charleston Khakis, both around 33x30
Pleated, cuffed BB linen pants 33x30
USA-made Hilfiger grey wool pants - flat front 34x30
Unlabeled lambswool sport coat 40R
2 H Freeman 3/2 suits in brown - one striped, one plaid approximately 40R, 33x30

If anyone is interested, let me know and we can discuss further.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC MID-CENTURY TOPCOAT FROM SAKS FIFTH AVENUE.



Likely 1950s - early 1960s, and in wonderful condition!*​
Tagged 41. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 42

(My pictures really don't do this lovely coat justice!)

This is absolutely wonderful! Judging by the Union label that it carries this lovely coat was made for Saks Fifth Avenue somewhere between 1949 and 1962; judging by the style this is likely from the late 1950s to early 1960s.

It is absolutely beautiful.

Cut from a classic dark, dark charcoal miniature herringbone weave in a heavier mid-weight wool this is perfect for brazing New York winters between the office and the subway to the commuter rail back home to Connecticut or Princeton.

This is a single-breasted coat with a three button front and a concealed placket; all of the original buttons are present and tightly attached, and the hand-sewn buttonholes are similarly tight. The coat has beautifully narrow lapels which would offset perfect your winter scarf--either a subdued tartan from Elgin's of Scotland or your college scarf from your Junior Year Abroad at Oxford, St Andrews, or Cambridge. When you rowed, obviously. The coat has a single center vent with a button closure, and is fully lined and fully canvassed.

It has two interior pockets, and two deep exterior flapped pockets, lined in cotton duck. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label. The sleeves lack cuff buttons--as was standard in this era.

This coat is in excellent condition, apart from a small and inconsequential repair to the lining at the vent.

It is thus a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. You'd likely pay in excess of four figures for a coat of this quality now!


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL! Moss-green cord jacket... 
.....in CASHMERE and COTTON!



Made in Italy, and wonderfully unstructured!*​
Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 3/4

This is wonderfully--and utterly Italian! Cut from a wonderfully soft and lightweight narrow-wale moss-green cord that is a highly unusual blend of cashmere (91%) and cotton (9%) which has a wonderful hand and drape this jacket is cut as a wonderfully Italian 3/2 jacket with an extremely elegant lapel roll. Being Italian, this jacket is, of course, darted to provide a clean silhouette while strolling the squares of Florence.... and just to make it clear that the wearer oozes sprezzatura all of the pockets (including the breast pocket) are casual patches, and all lack flaps. It has a single center vent.

The jacket is beautifully unstructured; it is only quarter-lined, and the shoulders are completely natural. It features complementary chestnut piping at the lining hem, accented with pick stitching.

This beautiful Italian take on an Ivy classic is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Perfect for Valentine's Day!

Harrods of London Heart-shaped brass letter opener.*​
Until it was purchased by el Fayad, Harrods was known as THE upper-class department store in London, eclipsing its closest rival Fortnum and Mason by sheer size. The reign of Fayed saw a decline in Harrods' social fortunes as the interior of the building was subject to his rather.... un-British taste, although the quality of the goods that it sold remained unaffected. Harrods was sold to the state of Qatar in 2015 for a reported $1.5 BILLION, and its social status has improved dramatically.

But none of that has any bearing on this lovely brass letter opener, which would make a lovely Valentine's present for someone traditional enough still to receive letters.

Very Good/Excellent condition. 5 1/2".

Asking just $17, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s Charcoal Tweed Topcoat



Union Made in the USA!*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18 (measured at the front)
Length: 40

I'm rarely surprised when I discover the age of the clothing that passes through my hands, but this coat did surprise me! I assumed from its condition that it had been made in the 1980s by a very traditional clothier, and had been looked after very carefully--and I was pleasantly surprised when I discovered from the Union label that this coat had been made 20 years earlier than I expected, between 1962 and 1968.

It truly is in absolutely excellent condition--a testament to how long proper clothing can serve you if you take good care of it!

Cut from a lovely conservative charcoal tweed this coat is a classic mid-century topcoat. It has a traditional four button front and two deep slash handwarmer pockets lined with sturdy cotton duck. It is half-lined, and half-canvassed, and has a vertical interior pocket set into the seam. It has a single center vent and ornamantal turn-back cuffs with a single button.

While the sleeves are set as standard sleeves, the shoulder at the back has a raglan cut--hence the shoulder measurement being taken across the front for this coat.

This coat was originally made for The Mammoth Department Store in Mt. Vernon, Illinois. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. And it is in excellent condition!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Vintage Overcoat in Brown Herringbone Tweed.



Made between 1968 - 1976.*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 41 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! Made for the Morristown, NJ Department Store M. Epstein (which closed in 1991) sometime between 1968 and 1976 this overcoat was worn rarely, if at all, as it is in absolutely excellent condition.

Cut from a heavier mid-weight tweed in broad brown herringbone this is classic single breasted overcoat. It is half-canvassed and fully linedand has a single center vent. It has ornamental cuffs with a single ornamental button, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the center back. It has two deep front pockets.

It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! Woman's Burberry Quilted Country Jacket.



Tagged XS. Measurements:*​
Bust: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 (31 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/2 (designed to wear over sweaters or jackets)
Length (BOC): 31 1/2

This is a lovely example of what Burberry does so well--traditional British country clothing!

This is a lovely traditional quilted jacket in classic sage green, packed with functional and elegant features. This jacket features a drawstring waist, both to eliminate the "bulky" silhouette that quilted jackets can sometimes lead to and also to ensure warmth when needed. The quilted shell is made from 55/45 cotton/polyester; the same blend that is standard in Burberry trenchcoats.

It has four slanted hacking pockets on the front; the two top pockets are shallow, and intended for items such as credit cards or betting slips, while the lower pockets are deep and intended for items such as wallets or shotgun shells. All of the pockets are zippered.

The jacket has a corduroy collar in chestnut brown, and the button-down cuffs have corduroy facing at the end. The jacket is fastened either with a heavy-duty zipper or with buttons; all of the zippers and buttons are marked Burberry.

The jacket is lined in traditional Burberry Novacheck.

This jacket is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC POLO COAT!
*
CLAIMED!
*
Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website, www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!



Tagged 42R. Measurements:*​
Chest: 24
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 20 1/2
Length: 44 1/2

Although this was Made in Haiti for Jos. A Banks this wool Polo still features all of the details that you would want on a Polo coat. Double-breasted with a six button front and peak lapels this has two large flapped patch pockets at the front and ornamental cuffs, with a single ornametal button. It is fully lined, and has a single center vent. It also has the classic Polo half-belt at the rear.

This coat does have three small moth nibbles, and is also slightly wrinkled from storage. These could be considered part of its old-money charm, adding to its patina! But, because they are they this is in Good/Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $59, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Loro Piana Camelhair Jacket!



Made for Saks Fifth Avenue.*​
Tagged 46R. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 3/4

Cut from a wonderfully soft and smooth Loro Piana camelhair fabric in a miniature herringbone weave with a subtle russet windowpane overcheck, this is a Continental three button jacket with darts. It is unvented-in Flusser-approved style--and fully lined. It is also half-canvassed.

This was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition... except for a rub on the left shoulder, as shown. This might be able to be rectified through dry cleaning, but possibly it might be something to live with. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $25, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## jkidd41011

Sold...


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! VINTAGE LANGROCK OF PRINCETON 3/2 SACK in PURE CASHMERE*

*CLAIMED!*

**

*In a vibrant Kelly Green--perfect for St Patrick's Day!*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 31

This is absolutely wonderful!

Langrock of Princeton was THE Ivy Style store of the Golden Age of Ivy Style--indeed, it often claimed to have popularized Ivy Style in America at large, and in its last few years before closure ran ads that defiantly proclaimed that it was the ONLY store left to carry the true Ivy League Look.

Langrock was certainly a sartorial institution--Bruce Boyer describes it as one of the top three or four Ivy stores in the whole country. And it was most definitely the top store in Princeton, eclipsing even The English Shop, Landau's, and Norman Hilton.

So prominent is Langrock that even its labels are now collectible.... and so I'm very pleased to offer this wonderful example of Langrock's wares--a classic 1960s 3/2 sack jacket cut from pure cashmere in a wonderfully vibrant Kelly Green!

As you'd expect from Langrock the cashmere that this jacket is cut from is the true, old-school luxurious fabric that made cashmere its name--a far cry from the rather thin fabric that's available so widely in malls today. My pictures don't do this fabric justice--it's a beautiful Kelly Green, rich, deep, and vibrant.

The jacket does the cashmere it's cut from full justice. A 3/2 sack with lovely narrow lapels and a beautiful lapel curl, this is fully canvassed and fully lined in a complementary darker green lining. It has faux pearl buttons, and two button cuffs--all of the buttons are intact and original. It has a single hook vent, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. It has the classic black and white vintage Langrock label.

It does have three minor flaws. There is a small repair to the lining at the vent; this is inconsequential. There is the very start of a fray to the lining in the shoulder at one seam, as shown--again, inconsequential. And there is a small rub mark/moth nibble on the left lapel. This appears as a slightly darker mark, and could either be ignored, or else rewoven as it is in a prominent location.

Given these flaws, this beautiful and rare jacket is just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE LANGROCK 3/2 Sack in a lovely Glen Plaid Check!*

**

*Made in March, 197*7.​
c. 40, 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+2 1/2)
Shoulders: 18 3/4
Length: 29

This is absolutely lovely! Cut as a classic American 3/2 sack from beautifully soft wool, the patterning and colourway of this jacket are lovely--a traditional Glen Plaid in lovely autumnal 1960s shades, with a black , electric petrol blue, and golden-wheat base with dark slate-blue overchecking.

This is fully lined and fully canvassed, has a single center vent, and two button cuffs.

It does have some minor flaws; a small blemish on the front (which is so faint I only just noticed it; it escaped me in phitographing and measuring), a small start of a rub on the corner of one cuff, the start of a fray in the lining, and a need to be dry-cleaned and pressed to freshen it up. This is thus in Good condition (and could be easily made Very Good) and hence is just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

A Langrock 3/2 sack that would be a perfect weekend jacket for less than the price of a tank of gas... for a small compact car!


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Reproduction of a 1930's Belt-Back Bi-Swing Jacket.

*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/2)
(Maximum sleeve length c. 25 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29

This is wonderful!

Made in New York City between 1968 and 1976 as a reproduction of a 1930's-style blet-back jacket with a bi-swing back, this jacket is now a truly vintage jacket in its own right, having been made over 40 years ago--roughly the length of time that separated it from the 1930s jacket that it modeled upon when it was first made!

Cut from a classic hopsack cloth that is the colour of a British postal pillar box, this has a two button front with darting. It has three flapped front pockets--the flaps are scalloped, and feature ornamental buttons. The back has a sewn-in half-belt, as well as a pleated bi-swing back for ease of movement. The jacket has two-button cuffs.

It is half-lined in pale sepia red to complement the hopsack shell; it is also half-canvassed. It was Union Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket is Very Good/Excellent condition (it has a single stitch pull, as shown, which I can no longer find) and is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1950s/1960s Palm Beach 3/2 Jacket.*

**

*With a lovely vintage "Palm Beach" label and a BEAUTIFUL period lining made to look like patchwork Madras!*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/8
Length: 31 1/4

From the 1920s to the mid-1950s "Palm Beach" was synonymous with good quality, light-coloured summer suits made from the "Palm beach" fabric. This fabric varied across time; in 1912 it had a cotton warp and a mohair weft, but in 1941 this likely included rayon also; by the late 1940s the fabric was a blend of mohair, cotton, and rayon.

"Palm Beach" fabric ceased to be made in 1954 when the Sanford Mill that made in in Maine was closed, although the brand continued to produce wonderful, classic summer suits and jackets--such as this one, which likely dates from the late 1950s.

Although there is no fabric content listed--and this is a post-1954 jacket, as pre-1954 jackets noted on the label that they were from cloth made at Sanford, and so was not made from Palm Beach cloth--this is likely summerweight wool in a classic light olive.

It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel curve and classically narrow lapels.It is half-lined in a lovely period lining which is designed to look like patchwork Madras. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. It carries a lovely late 1950s Palm Beach label.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This jacket is in excellent condition, but since I am always conservative with vintage pieces this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 Sack Jacket in Raw Silk!


*​

c. 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30

The cloth that this vintage 3/2 sack jacket is cut from is absolutely WONDERFUL--a raw, slubby silk in a classic grey and cream herringbone weave that is accented with a vertical stripe of subtle seafoam green, and flecked throughout with autumn gold, berry red, Royal blue, and damson purple. Beautiful! And in case you were concerned that the lovely slubby texture and occasional thread pull were flaws, this jacket carries a "warning" label noting that they are not--that these are, in fact, features of jackets made from slubby raw silk!

The cut and construction of the jacket do full justice to its cloth--as you'd expect from a jacket made by Corbin, one of the major Ivy clothiers of The Golden Age. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs.

This jacket does have three small flaws; a small rub at the corner of one cuff, and a small blemish on the same cuff; this blends into the fabric and in any case might come out with dry cleaning. There is also a hint of darkening to the cloth on the leading edge of the placket which on tweed would indicate wear, but here just appears to be a normal aspect of the fabric.

This jacket is in very Good condition, and hence is just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## phillytrad

My stuff on eBay:

Crazy nice J Press camelhair polo coat 40-42R 


J Press Flannel Navy Blazer 40R


Lodenfrey Loden Coat Charcoal Gray 50/40R (euro prep-trad)


----------



## gamma68

*SOLD. But I have another pair in 9M coming soon!

L.L. BEAN MAINE HUNTING SHOE, 10"
Men's size 8M *

This is the ultimate Trad casual boot.

I've owned these for a few years and have taken care of the leather through regular application of Bean Boot Wax. The leather is broken in and supple. Minimal wear to the heels and loads of life left in the soles.

The inner label has apparently worn off, but these are size 8M. Good for those with a shoe size of 9 or 9M with a medium-weight sock.

These retail for $139.

*Asking $50 for this pair, CONUS shipping included.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*Leather Jacket--REMOVABLE LINER IN NEW ZEALAND OPOSSUM, with REMOVABLE OPOSSUM COLLAR!*

*SOLD!*
*




I believe that this is a woman's jacket, judging by the cut, but it could also be worn by a man.*​
Measurements:

Chest: 25 1/2 (PLEASE SEE SIZING INFORMATION BELOW)
Shoulder: Cut so that this slopes into the sleeve.
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 30 3/4

NB: In male sizing this is likely around a 40 or 42, depending on how you like to layer. I mention this as the chest measurement is deceptively large, owing both to the slightly "batwing" cut of the jacket at the underarms and also the effect of the opossum lining.

The most distinctive feature of this jacket is obviously its one-piece removable lining and collar, which is made from NEW ZEALAND opossum fur, and backed with leather. That this is New Zealand possum needs to be stressed, as the fur of the New Zealand opossum is completely different from that of the American opossum. New Zealand opossum fut is classified as a "plush" fur, a designation that it has earned by being extremely soft and silky with a very dense cushioned undercoat. Unlike many other furs that of the New Zealand opossum doesn't shed easily, and is anti-static, qualities that make it ideal for use as a lining and a collar, It is also a medium-length plus fur, being between 2 and 2 1/2" long, which makes for an extremely luxurious lining and collar combination indeed. And this particular fur is a beautiful shade of dark, dark chocolate brown, the perfect complement to the milk chocolate shade of the exterior leather.

The fur lining and collar of this jacket are made as a single piece, and are completely and easily removable. The body of the lining zips in place; the collar is then attached to the collar of the jacket by an ingenious system whereby the underside of the corners of the collar feature pockets which the jacket's own collar slots into; this is then snapped in place, making the collar very secure indeed. The back of the collar is then secured in place with a loop and button, and the lining and collar piece in then further secured by the same arrangement by the shoulders of the jacket. This ensures that the lining and collar stay firmly in place during wear.

The jacket itself has been designed for function and warmth--as you'd expect from a garment that is lined in fur! The jacket has an elasticated hem all the way around to ensure a snug fit and eliminate drafts. The cuffs are closed by snaps, and the jacket is fastened with a heavy-duty plastic YKK zipper which moves beautifully fluidly. (The lining is secured by a similarly fluid YKK zipper). The front of the jacket features two handwarmer pockets that are lined in cotton drill, and the back features a modified sunburst pattern, as shown. The arms feature modified bi-swing set-ins allowing for freedom of movement. The jacket bottom is secured by double snaps underneath the zipper.

This is a beautiful, luxurious jacket that's in Very Good/Excellent condition; the lining is in absolutely excellent condition, while the jacket has some minor patina to the front and back, as shown.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## gamma68

*L.L. BEAN MAINE HUNTING SHOE, 10"
Men's size 9M *

This is the ultimate Trad casual boot.

These appear practically brand new with next to no wear. The leather, heels and soles are in great shape.

These retail for $139.

*CLAIMED




































*


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL 1/4-ZIP*
Argyle pattern in brown, tan, gray.
No flaws.
Tagged size M, please see measurements:

Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 34" (cuff unrolled)

*Asking $28 CONUS*























*SCOTTISH CASHMERE SWEATER w/SADDLE SHOULDERS
Made by Lyle & Scott in Hawick, Scotland*
Versatile light gray. No flaws.
No size tag, fits like a large. Please see measurements.

Chest: 22"
Sleeve: 33.5" (cuff unrolled)

*CLAIMED






















*


----------



## TweedyDon

*ANDOVER SHOP GRAIL!



NEW, WITH ALL TAGS ATTACHED. CLASSIC TWO-BUTTON SUIT!

Please "like" my Facebook page WaterhollowTweed to see wonderful tradly clothing items before they appear here.... and also see my new website

www.waterhollowtweed.com*​
42R Jacket, 36 Trouser. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 5/8 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 31

Waist: 17 1/2 (+ 1 1/2)
Inseam: 35 3/4 (unhemmed)

This is absolutely gorgeous! This is brand new, with all of its tags attached. This also requires the sleeves to be finished with any adjustments for length that might need to be done, and the addition of buttons (all of which are supplied, of course), as well as the addition of either working cuffs, faux buttonholes, or American cuffs, as you desire. The trousers are, of course, unhemmed, so these too can be adjusted for length and cuffed (or not) as you desire.

This is an entirely new The Andover Shop suit, ready for its final tailoring to your precise specifications.

This is a two-button suit; it is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features a single center vent. It comes complete with nine original small cuff buttons (allowing up to a four button cuff, with one spare) and one spare large front button. These are contained within their original packet. the sleeves are ready to be cuffed as you desire, as outlined above.

The trousers are pleated, and, as outlined above, they are unhemmed, so that they too can be adjusted to your precise specifications.

This suit was Made in the USA. It is new, with all of its tags still attached, and comes complete with its original hanger from The Andover Shop.

The original price of this suit--in the condition that it is now--was $975. *So, how about $225, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? *(This will be shipped in an oversized box to accommodate the hanger and minimize wrinkling.) This represents a saving of $750 over the original price... which is a very good way to start 2019 indeed!


----------



## TweedyDon

*EXTREMELY RARE!
*​*NWOT Lacoste Coat--formerly the property of Francis Pierrel, the President and CEO of Lacoste North America!​
*

Tagged 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: c. 36
Shoulder: NA
Length: 35 1/2.

This is absolutely wonderful--and, quite possibly, one of a kind, as this is a "Sample" coat that was made by Lacoste to assess market demand.

It is absolutely beautiful. Cut as a short topcoat from a blend of 60% wool and 40% cotton in a classic Navy blue, this has a five button front with a concealed placket. It features a horizontal seam at the level where the buttons end; this is replicated on the sleeves. The coat is fully lined, and has a single center vent.

This coat also features a removable hood; this is attached to the main body of the coat by a zipper. The hood features a drawstring so that it can be pulled tightly shut against the elements.

The coat has two deep interior pockets--one is still basted shut!

This coat was likely never worn, and so it is in excellent condition. However, it does have some dust marks around the turnover of the collar, from storage, and a very tiny white blemish on the front--both are shown in the pictures, and both will likely be easily removed with the first dry-cleaning.

Asking just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. And I'll include the President's business card too!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Vintage jacket by GGG Clothes.

Made by Eisenhower's Tailors--likely during his Presidency!*​**

*NB: More information about GGG Clothes--and their connection to the most famous sign in baseball history!--can be found on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!*

*Lots of other items at my new website, www.waterhollowtweed.com

Please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed*

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! In the middle of the C20th GGG Clothes were one of the top tailoring firms in the country. Operating out of Brooklyn, they specialized in exceptionally high quality bespoke suits and coats, and were Eisenhower's tailor of choice when he ran for the Presidency--and then during his time in office. Martin Greenfield worked here, buying the company in 1977 and renaming it Martin Greenfield Clothiers. He continues to this day making clothes "the GGG way", and has outfitted Ford, Clinton, and Obama.

GGG Clothes also has a part in baseball history, for its connection to the Brooklyn Dodgers and the most famous sign in baseball history--see the post below this one for more information!

This jacket shows just why GGG Clothes had such a storied reputation. First, the cloth that it is cut from is beautiful--a rare yet classic birdseye in peat black and golden brown lighter midweight wool tweed.

The jacket is impeccably tailored--as you'd expect from a Presidential tailor. Modeled on a traditional British hacking jacket this has a two-button front, a fully functional ticket pocket, and a twin vent; all of the pockets are slanted hacking pockets. Moreover, while this is darted, the darting is properly shaped to provide a very elegant silhouette when this jacket is worn--unlike many jackets where the darting is simply vertical. This jacket has two button cuffs. It is, of course, fully canvassed and fully lined in GGG's signature "carriage" lining.

It was, of course, tailored not just in the USA, but in Brooklyn at GGG Clothes.

This was originally sold in Barney's, New York... almost certainly during the Eisenhower administration. This thus marks a very rare opportunity to acquire a jacket made by Eisenhower's tailor that was made during his Presidency!

This does have a couple of very minor and easily remedied issues. First, there is around 3/4" of fraying at the seam above one of the pockets; this could be ignored or else easily addressed. Second, there is the very hint of a start of fraying in the lining of the shoulders. Both of these minor flaws are shown below. It is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition.

This is a truly beautiful and impeccably tailored jacket with lots of history--so how about just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

As always, I offer *FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING in the USA*; International inquiries are welcome, with shipping at cost.

Also as always, *ALL OFFERS ARE VERY WELCOME!*

*Please PM me with interest and offers!*

Please "like" my *Facebook *page, *WaterhollowTweed*, for more classic menswear; update (almost) daily.

And please see my new website!

www.waterhollowtweed.com​
*P1) BEAUTIFUL Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" Heavy Tweed 3/2 Sack Jacket.*

**

Tagged 45R. (Measures smaller). Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/4

Dating from between 1968 and 1976, this is a classic Ivy tweed--a 3/2 sack in a wonderfully bold autumnal Glen Plaid with a rich russet overcheck!

Fully canvassed and quarter-lined--the better to show off the workmanship in the construction--this has flapped patch pockets with lapped seams, a single center vent, and two button cuffs.

It was Union made in the USA. It needs a press, and could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition. Asking just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

**

*  *


----------



## TweedyDon

*P2) Brooks Brothers summery Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack jacket.*

**

Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

This is a lovely example of a 3/2 sack jacket that's suitable for Spring or Summer! There is no fabric content listed, but while this is likely all-wool it is also possible that it is a wool-silk blend. Cut from Glen Plaid cloth this has a lovely lighter colourway--a cream and slate-grey base with an overcheck in seafoam green and dark red.

This is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single center vent. It was Union made in the USA. It does require some minor stitching in the lining at the vent, and could use a dry clean and a press to freshen it up. This is thus in Good/Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.



     

*P5) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack jacket. 55% Wool, 45% Silk.*

**

*Tagged 42S. Measurements:*

Chest: 22
Sleeve:23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 5/8
Length: 28 7/8.

Sold by Brooks Brothers as a three season jacket (I assume not suitable for winter!) this is a beautiful lighter-coloured lichen-and-cream Glen Plaid with overchecking in russet, bracken, and Royal Blue.

Cut as a 3/2 sack this is fully lined in cream, and half-canvassed. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs. It was, of course, Union made in the USA.

Please note that the lining of this jacket has not been properly attached at the hem, and so is currently held in place with safety pins. This is a very easy fix for your dry-cleaner tailor--it just needs a single row of basting stitches--but because of this this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and hence just $20, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P6) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Feathertweed" 3/2 Sack Tweed.*

**

**

*From Brooks Brothers' old-school "346" line.*

Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 29 1/2

This is a lovely, classic, versatile tweed! Cut from a mid-grey broken bone herringbone tweed with overchecking in Royal Blue and bracken brown, this is a "Feathertweed"--so called as when it was made it would be considered a lighter weight tweed, although now it would be judged to be medium weight.

It is a 3/2 sack jacket with a single center vent; it is half-canvassed and quarter lined. It has patch pockets with flaps and lapped seams, and two button cuffs.

It was Union Made in the USA.

This does need to be dry cleaned and pressed, and so is in Very Good condition. Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

     


*P7) GRAIL! J. Press "Pressidential" 3/2 Sack in Houndstooth Tweed.*

**

Tagged 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29

This is absolutely STUNNING! From J. Press' top "Pressidential" line the cloth from which this is cut is beautiful; a wonderful, classic yet contemporary houndstooth in dark chestnut brown and rich cream, versatile enough for almost everything yet far more attractive that the usual herringbone.

The jacket does full justice to the tweed from which it is cut. A classic Ivy 3/2 sack, this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a Anglo-inspired twin center vent and was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This beautiful, classic jacket can be yours for just $45, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P8) Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket*

**
Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 3/4
Sleeve: 23 (+1)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

This is lovely! Made by Brooks Brothers at a time when their standard tweeds were beautifully constructed sacks, this is a lovely 3/2 Ivy tweed. It is cut from a mid-weight tweed in a beautiful Glen Plaid pattern, with peat black, beige, and chestnut form the base plaid which is accented with a russet overcheck.

The jacket is half-lined and half-canvassed and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs--although please note that the left-hand sleeve appears never to have received its second button, as one is missing but there's no sign that it was ever attached! It was Union Made in the USA.

This jacket also has a slight collar creep at the back (easily fixed with proper pressing), and could use a dry-clean to freshen it up. It is thus in Very Good condition, and a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.





   

*P10) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 Sack in Classic Dark Grey Herringbone Tweed.*

**
Tagged 43. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 1/2

Long before Brooks Brothers decided to use "346" as the designation for clothes destined for its outlet stores "346" was one of its mainstream lines, named after 346 Madison Avenue, the flagship store.

This lovely jacket was Union Made in the USA between 1968 and 1976, judging by the interior Union label. It is also an absolutely classic tweed jacket from the Golden Age of Ivy Style. A lovely dark grey herringbone tweed cut as a 3/2 sack with a liquid lapel roll this is half-canvassed and quarter-lined, all the better to show off the workmanship of the interior cut and seams.

This jacket has a single center vent and two button cuffs--and some lovely details. In addition to the very precise sizing ("43" is far more accurate than, say, "L"!) the tweed shell extends deep into the two front pockets to make then sturdier and keep their shape, rather than simply ending at the top and being replaced with cotton.

This jacket is a far cry from those currently available at outlets!

This jacket needs a dry clean to freshen it up after storage. It also has some minor collar creep--easily fixed by a good press--and a faint mark, as shown, on the front and on the edge of the bottom of the lapel, as shown . As such, this is in Very Good condition.

It is a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*P12) VINTAGE Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 Sack*

**

Tagged 43R. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 29 1/2

This is beautiful! The "Makers" line was Brooks Brothers' former main line of clothing, and this is a lovely example of their wares.

Although there is no fabric content listed this is almost certainly a blend of silk and wool in a beautiful glen plaid in blues and golden yellows, and is intended for use as a Spring or Summer jacket. It is cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket with patch, flapped pockets and a single center vent. It has two button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

It does have two minor flaws: There is a single thread pull on the right shoulder, as shown, and this is a consignment item, and has a very faint smell of cigar smoke which should come out with dry cleaning. (This jacket is stored sealed and separate from other items I have!) Because of this, this is in Very Good condition, and so just $35 or offer, shipped in the USA.





   


*P13) Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack in grey herringbone.*

*ESSENTIALLY FREE!







*

**

*Made from pure Scottish shetland wool.*

Tagged 42R. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve (left): 23 (+1)
Sleeve (right): 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

This is a lovely vintage 3/2 sack tweed jacket from Brooks Brothers. Made from pure Scottish shetland wool taken from shetland sheep--an ancient, hardy breed whose wool is prized for its softness and durability--this is a classic grey herringbone jacket. Half-canvassed and half-lined, it has a single center vent and two button cuffs.

This jacket was Union Made in the USA.

Alas, while this is a beautiful jacket it does have some issues. The most noticeable is that the sleeves have been adjusted to different lengths, with the left being taken up rather poorly and so needs to be re-done. There is also a noticeable smudge on the cuff of the right sleeve. This jacket is thus in wearable condition only, and so is

JUST $15, shipped in the USA--essentially, FREE! And it is actually free with another jacket!


----------



## TweedyDon

*P14) BEAUTIFUL Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack Jacket in Glen Plaid*

**

*Hand finished buttonholes!*

Tagged 41L. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 (+2 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 29 1/2

Norman Hilton (1919 - 2011) was one of the mainstays of Ivy Style, not only through popularizing it at his store in Princeton but by guiding Ralph Lauren to market TNSIL look through being one of his first major investors.

Normal Hilton's clothing is thus just as you'd expect--exceptionally well-made and utterly Ivy. This jacket is no exception. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely lapel roll,this is half-canvassed and half-lined. It is a beautiful, classic glen plaid accented with horizontal russet stripes and vertical stripes of sky blue. The jacket has three button cuffs, and was, of course, Union Made in the USA. Indeed, the buttonholes were hand-finished in Elizabeth, NJ!

This jacket is in excellent condition *except* that it has a small spot in the lining, as shown. Also, it is a consignment item, and so has a very faint smell of cigar smoke. (It is thus kept separately sealed from the other items that I have.) This will almost certainly be removed with the first dry clean, and so this is just in Very Good condition...

and so just $25, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Woolrich Hunting Jacket.

Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!



Dating from when Woolrich was still Made in the USA!

Tagged 44. Measurements:*​
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (33 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 27 1/2
Length (top of collar): 30 3/4

Although this is not tagged as being Made in the USA, this wonderful jacket dates to the late 1960s or early 1970s, and so was made in Pennsylvania.

Woolrich were bought out last summer, and their production has now been moved overseas--so genuine USA-made Woolrich items are only going to become rarer. So, if this is your size I'd grab it quickly!

This jacket is not, however, desirable only for reasons of nostalgia--it's an exceptionally well-made garment that was designed for success in the field. Indeed, I find Woolrich hunting jackets to be better designed and more functional than Filson Mackinaws.

Cut from scarlet wool twill--a colour preferred for hunting before Blaze Orange became standard in the late 1960s and early 1970s--this jacket is fastened with five oversized buttons at the front; it also features a concealed placket. It has four flapped pockets at the front, for carrying shells, turkey calls, and other items; these are all secured with pressstuds. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front, also,

It has an oversized collar that was flip up to provide wind-protection--a feature that is lacking on Filson Mackinaws

It features a full-length game pocket to the rear. The sleeves feature storm cuffs, and are edged in suede for longevity; they also feature cuff adjusters.

The jacket has a quilted lining for warmth; this is printed with pictures of game animals, game birds, and hunters!

This jacket has seen real field use, and so has multiple small repairs throughout for snag holes caused by briars--these add t its character! It has all of its original buttons, and limited wear to the buttonholes. It is missing the interior waist drawstring--but you couldn't tell this when it is worn, and in any case you'd never use it. (This was often removed by hunters as it was just a distraction.) It could also use a dry-clean to freshen it up.

Overall, then, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $55, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Glen Plaid Suit in Cashmere & Wool!



Made in Italy for Arthur & Fox of Paris!*​
c. 43, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/4 (+1)
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1 1/2)

Despite their very English name Arthur & Fox are very much a French clothiers, located on the Boulevard Saint Germain in Paris. Like many upper-tier French clothiers they have an on-going love affair with both English and Italian tailoring, and their suits often have elements of both--a very English look, but with a softer Italian cut.

This suit is a wonderful example of their approach! With its three button front, twin vent, and functional ticket pocket this beautiful Glen Plaid suit is clearly inspired by traditional English country wear. But this was Made in Italy--and the cut is far less severe than anything that would be made in Savile Row, with a beautifully fluid lapel roll, more natural shoulders, and the elegant drape that only a cloth that includes cashmere (here, 5% with the rest being super-soft wool) can achieve.

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has four button cuffs with faux buttonholes. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit is in excellent condition, although it does have two very small blemishes. First, there is a very faint mark at the base of the lapel on the left-hand side. This is mainly on the underside, and, in any case, I only found this when taking close-up pictures from about 1" away--and even then had to check to make sure it wasn't a trick of the light! So, this won't be seen when worn. Second, there is a tiny snag hole on the inner upper thigh near the seam. This would be a very easy repair--or else could simply be ignored--and will never be seen when worn--I only found it as I was measuring the inseam!

Given these two minor mars, how about $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA, for this wonderfully elegant --and rare!--cashmere and wool suit?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Charcoal Pinstripe Suit by Paul Stuart.



Featuring waist-adjusters and suspender buttons!*​Tagged 43 Semi-Tall. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 (+1 1/2)
Inseam: 31 1/4 (+1) with 1 3/4" cuff.

This is absolutely beautiful! Made in Canada for Paul Stuart this is cut from a mid-weight wool cloth in a classic charcoal pinstripe. The jacket is a contemporary two button model with subtle darts; it also has a single center vent, and is fully canvassed and fully lined. It has four button cuffs.

The trousers are pleated, and instead of belt loops have side adjusters; these are supplemented by interior buttons for braces.

With the exception of a single thread bump on one shoulder at the back (as shown) this lovely suit is in excellent condition. Asking just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NWT DONALD TRUMP BOWTIE!*

Hand-made in... China!

Just $12, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*NOS Vintage Woolrich Breeks.



Made in the USA.*​
Tagged 34. Measurements:

Waist: 14
Inseam: 19 3/4 (these are breeks!)

As you know, Woolrich was bought out last summer and is no longer making products in the USA--so authentic USA-made Woolrich items are becoming increasingly rare.

This pair of breeks is a lovely example of Woolrich's products. Designed for field use, these are cut from heavyweight field-grey twill in Woolrich's blend of 85% wool and 15% nylon for strength. They have two deep rear flapped pockets, a reinforced seat, and adjustable hems.

These are unworn New Old Stock and so are in excellent condition. Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*UNWORN Versace "Classic" Suit.



Made in Italy from a blend of wool and silk!*​
Tagged EU 54 (US 44). Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 3/8
Length: 31 1/8

Waist: 17 1/2 (+2)
Inseam: 30 1/8 with 1 3/4" cuffs (+1)

Versace was founded in 1978 by Gianni Versace as a luxury good brand. The famous Medusa logo was copied from a representation of the goddess on a tile in the ruins of the Reggio Calabria that Gianni had liked as a child when he played in the area--his hope was that the clothing that he produced would inspire the same love in his customers that Medusa inspired in those who encountered her!

While Versace's focus on bright, flashy prints is a far cry from the subdued, naturally-dyed tweeds or hard-wearing vintage clothing that I usually offer it was very hard to pass up this lovely suit.... especially once I discovered that it was unworn!

Cut from a blend of 65% wool and 35% silk, the ligher-weight fabric of this suit has a wonderful hand and drape--it would be perfect for the warmer days of Spring or even Summer. It is cut as a Continental three button suit with just the very hint of a lapel roll; it is darted, and has a shallow double vent. The two front pockets are jetted, and all of the buttons--including the cuff buttons--are signature "Versace Classic" buttons. The jacket is fully lined in Versace Classic signature lining. The trousers are cuffed and pleated and feature the "Versace Classic" piping in the interior waistband.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition, being unworn--all of the front pockets are still basted shut.

This is a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!



Polo "Blue Label" Tweed Jacket in Charcoal Glen Plaid. Made in Italy!*​
Tagged 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 27 1/8 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 3/4
Length: 31 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! Made in Italy for Polo's "Blue Label" line the wool that this jacket is cut from is so soft and has such a wonderful hand and drape that at first I thought that it was a cashmere-rich blend. The patterning and colourway do full justice to the quality of the cloth, being a classic Glen Plaid check in subdued shades of greys and charcoals.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and a lovely fluid roll to the lapel. It has a twin vent, reflecting the Italian love of British country clothing. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and in absolutely excellent condition, *except* for a tiny faint red mark by the top button on one cuff, that I only found when taking close-up pictures in sunlight.

The original retail on this jacket was in excess of $695. Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump - all offers welcome before these end up donated.



WillBarrett said:


> Sweaters! We've got a little more winter left, and these could help you out.
> 
> Asking $22 or offer per sweater. Deals for multiple purchases. Very open to offers. A couple have minor damage that could easily be repaired or serve as trad beater sweaters.
> 
> First off - made in England argyle v-neck from Lands End. Couple of small flaws as noted. Size medium.
> 
> LL Bean wool crewneck. Made in Scotland in size small. One hole as noted.
> 
> New Castle Knits made in USA and size medium. I believe 100% wool but can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool sweater in a saddle shoulder cut from Hardy Crobb's. Size large. Some pilling. Nice blue color.
> 
> Unlabeled wool sweater in approximate size large. In excellent shape. Nice blue color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump before I head to eBay or donate.



WillBarrett said:


> Kind of slow around here, so I'm not sure if it's worth posting pics and measurements, but I've got the following items for sale:
> 
> Southwick tweed sport coat - older model in around 40-42R
> Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers. 40-42 R
> 2 pair of red khakis - one from PRL, one from Charleston Khakis, both around 33x30
> Pleated, cuffed BB linen pants 33x30
> USA-made Hilfiger grey wool pants - flat front 34x30
> Unlabeled lambswool sport coat 40R
> 2 H Freeman 3/2 suits in brown - one striped, one plaid approximately 40R, 33x30
> 
> If anyone is interested, let me know and we can discuss further.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL FALCONNABLE 3/2 SACK GUNCHECK TWEED!

Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly ite



Made in Italy.*​
Tagged M (c.42). Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Founded in Nice, France, in 1950, Faconnable specializes in high-end traditional clothing with a subtle French twist--and has long had an affection for Ivy Style, as demonstrated in this lovely guncheck jacket!

Cut as a traditional American 3/2 sack jacket from a beautiful guncheck tweed that's a melange of russet, summer blue, peat black, and chestnut this is fully lined and half-canvassed. It features a twin vent and four button cuffs. It also has a fully functional throat latch!

Made in Italy, this is in excellent condition--except that it has some significant fading to the lining as a result of previous staining under the right arm (and only the right arm!) that has been professionally treated. This cannot, of course, be seen when worn, but because it is there this jacket is in Very Good condition only, and so is a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sisley of Italy "On the Waterfront" Jacket.

Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!





Extremely cool and eminently wearable!*​c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 25 1/2

Founded in Italy in 1968, Sisley focuses on producing fashionable yet classic clothing with an Italian twist, aimed at a younger clientele.

But you don't have to be a young fashionable Italian to love and wear this jacket, which is Sisley's version of the classic American work jacket worn by Marlon Brando in "On the Waterfront".

Made from a warm blend of wool and polyester in a bold yet subdued plaid that wouldn't look out of place in the dockside diners and bars of Brando's Hoboken, NJ this has a very comfortable fleece lining and detachable fleece collar. It is closed by a heavy-duty brass Ideal zipper, and features two button-shut interior pockets--one of which features a Sisley signature vintage-style button for closure.

It has knit cuffs and knit hem, two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a vertical front zippered security pocket. The elbows are protected by cord elbow patches.

This is a lovely, sturdy classic working jacket in Very Good condition--and while not a patch on Aero's recreation of the Waterfront jacket is a much more affordable version at just $35, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. Think of this as the jacket that Brando would have *actually* bought as a dockworker!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! Vintage Doeskin Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer with THREE PATCH POCKETS!



Union Made in the USA.*​
Tagged 43(?)XL(Extra Long). Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 26 3/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 33 1/2

Close to the Platonic Form of the Ivy/Trad blazer, this is not only cut as a 3/2 sack but it also has three patch pockets on the front--a highly desirable and yet curiously elusive feature on navy blazers! The bottom two are also flapped, making this blazer exceptionally versatile, suitable for wear when the more informal unflapped patch pockets just wouldn't do.

In addition to its three patch pockets and 3/2 sack cut this wonderful blazer is cut from beautifully soft navy doeskin. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and features a single center vent. Naturally, it also features Brooks Brothers' own hollow-brass "dead sheep" buttons from Waterbury Button Co., the same people who supplied both sides with uniform buttons in the Civil War. Except.... the cuff buttons are brass buttons featuring an anchor. Close examination reveals that these were either used to replace the original Brooks buttons by a very skilled tailor, or, more likely, the original owner of this jacket had Brooks install these when he purchased it.

While this jacket has no flaws, it could use a dry-clean to freshen it up, as it has been in storage since the Reagan administration. It is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*CASHMERE BLEND JACKET BY BOSS.



Made in Italy.*​
Tagged 44L. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/4 (+1/2)
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32

Boss doesn't get very much respect from people who know about menswear--and nor should it, at full price. But on the secondary market Boss jackets can most definitely be worth picking up--like this lovely example in a beautiful burnished chestnut brown.

Cut from a blend of 60% wool, 20% cashmere, and 20% nylon (for strength) this is cut as a Continental two-button jacket with darting. Made in Italy, this has a distinctly Italian flair, with jetted pockets and an unvented back, in Flusser-approved style. It is half-canvassed and fully lined.

It is in excellent condition, except for a tiny moth nibble on one sleeve, as shown--so this is in Very Good condition overall, and a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Banana Republic Safari Vest.



Dating from the Ziegler era of Banana Republic--back when it was both fun and offered fantastic clothing!*​
Tagged a size S. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Length: 30 1/8

This vest dates from the original Banana Republic era, between 1978 and 1983. And it's classic "original" Banana Republic! A genuine Bush Vest, this is cut from soft yet sturdy cotton and is simply packed with features. It features two deep bellows pockets on the lower front, cut to hold an awful lot of gear. There are two very deep flashlight pockets on the front also, one on each side; these are complimented by two shallower bellows pockets. The left-hand front side features two deep zippered security pockets as well as a D-ring lanyard at the shoulder; the right side has a quilted shooting patch. All of the bellows pockets close with velcro fastening.

The interior features a full-length and very deep zippered game/security pocket, as well as two velcro-closed security pockets. The back features a full length game pocket; behind this on each side are two deep luggage pockets, each of which extend half the length of the vest.

The vest features side-adjusters, which are secured with heavy brass rings. It fastens with a heavy-duty and beautifully fluid YKK zipper as well as brass studs.

This is in excellent condition, apart from two small blemishes on the back, as shown--hence just Very Good condition overall.

Given the carrying capacity of this vest it could easily double as providing you with an additional item of hand-luggage.... so this could easily pay for itself on your first domestic US flight when you avoid the new baggage charges!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE! SOLID GREEN HARRIS TWEED JACKET.



Made in France by Charles Le Golf of Paris.*​
c. 44, 46. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 30

Charles Le Golf was founded in 1982 by two brothers-in- law--one a tailor, the other an entrepreneur. As you can tell from the firm's name, the company followed the very French tradition of producing clothing based on a deep love of English fabrics and tailoring, combined with a softer, more Continental approach to tailoring. (And Charles Le Golf went one step further in their Anglophilia, using a traditional London black cab as their delivery vehicle!) Not surprisingly, this approach has been a great success--fueled mainly by the beauty and quality of their clothing, but aided by their marketing; the black cab, and the first store in the prestigious Madelaine district of Paris helped a lot!

This jacket is a lovely example of their wares. Cut from a beautiful and rare solid green Harris Tweed--a wonderfully French fabric if ever there was one, combining their beloved Scottish tradition with a French sense of colour--this is cut as a Continental three button jacket with darting and a very slouchy, soft French silhouette. It has a twin vent and four button cuffs with faux buttonholes. It appears to be fully canvassed, and was Made in France.

Alas, this jacket does have some issues--although none that prevent it being worn as it is as a lovely casual weekend jacket! First, it has several small frays in the lining--although these are very small and could either be ignored or easily patched. Second, it has some minor rubs on the left shoulder. Third, there is the start of a fray on the edge of the right-hand cuff. Finally, there is a pinhead hole on the lower right lapel, although this blends into the tweed.

Despite these issues this is still a lovely jacket with an unusual provenance cut from a very rare and beautiful Harris tweed that would be perfect for strolling along the banks of the Seine in Spring..... So how about $25 for this jacket in Good condition, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! Beautiful Pendleton Tartan Jacket.
*​*

Tagged size 12. Measurements:*

Bust: 18 1/4
Sleeve: 22 1/4 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 16 5/8
Length: 25

This is absolutely lovely! Made in the USA from pure wool, this is a beautifully cut two-button jacket with darting for shape. It is fully lined, and features three button cuffs as well as two deep front patch pockets.

Apart from a small faint blemish to the left of the top button (as shown) which might or might not come out with dry cleaning it is in absolutely excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE TWEED HARRINGTON JACKET
From Britches of Georgetown!



Tagged size L. Measurements:*​Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve (from shoulder to cuff): 24 1/2
Sleeve (measured like a shirt): 36 1/2
Shoulder: 22 (slopes into sleeve)
Length (BOC): 25

Founded in Georgetown in 1967, Britches quickly established itself as a store that offered extremely well-made traditional clothing... but often with a slight twist, to appeal to a younger crowd who, while steeped in the Ivy clothing tradition, wanted something slightly different. Britches expanded quickly and, unlike Banana Republic, never lost its way to become just another mall brand. Unfortunately, this might have been its undoing, and in 1998 it sold off its stores, to be declared bankrupt in 2002.

This tweed Harrington jacket is a lovely example of Britches' wares! Made from a classic dark grey herringbone tweed flecked through with forest green, sky blue, rosehip red, and gorse yellow, this is cut as a traditional Harrington, with button cuffs and two slanted handwarmer pockets at the front. It has a slightly gathered waistband for a trim fit, a fully functional throat latch, and is fully lined.

It fastens with a YKK zipper that moves beautifully smoothly.

This lovely jacket is perfect for the Spring and Fall, and is just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*COAT, COLD WEATHER, FIELD, M-65



Authentic US Army issue. Size Large Regular.*​Height: 67" to 71"
Chest: 41" to 45".

Measurements:

Chest: 25
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 31 1/2

Used extensively in the Vietnam conflict, the roots of the M-65 jacket can be traced back to the WWII M-41 combat jacket, with the M-65 being the accumulation of two decades of knowledge concerning what worked in this jacket--and what didn't.

The M-65 is perhaps now THE classic "US Combat Jacket", with Buzz Rickson now producing a replica in olive drab. (That will set you back $580, plus shipping!) This is no replica, but an authentic US military issue M-65--here, in navy (but not Navy) blue.

Designed to keep you warm in cold conditions this is cut from heavy-duty cotton treated to shed water. This is secured with a heavy-duty brass YKK zipper which ends 8" from the hem for ease of sitting and wear; this is supplemented by press-studs. The front of the coat features four deep flapped pockets secured by studs. It has a bi-swing back and a drawstring waist for warmth and to provide sleekness in combat. The neck includes a deep pouch that contains an attached hood (included); the hood takes up little room and this could be used as a back-based storage pouch. This has shoulder epaulettes. The sleeves can be turned down to provide additional coverage for your hands; they are fastened to the interior with velcro when not down.

It was Made in the USA and retains its original US Army instructions label at the neck. It retains its original front nametag--although this could easily be removed.

This coat does not come with its button-in liner.

This is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a bargain at $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA--much cheaper than Buzz Rickson's replica!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Incredibly Cool Vintage 1960s Suede Blazer.... from Corbin Gentleman's Clothiers!

*​
Made by one of the premier Ivy clothiers!

c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2

This lovely suede blazer simply oozes vintage cool! Surprisingly, this was made by Corbin--one of the premier clothiers of the Golden Age of Ivy Style that was so wedded to the "Natural Shoulder" look that they had a line of trousers they (rather bizarrely) called "The Natural Shoulder".

Since this was made by Corbin it is of very high quality; the suede is lovely and supple even after almost 50 years. This jacket is cut as a two button jacket which appears to be a 2/1 sack. It has a slightly Western influence with both a front and back shoulder yoke. The front pockets are flapped, and the jacket has two button cuffs; all of the buttons are metal-shanked, leather covered football buttons, and all are present and original. The jacket is fully lined, and has a single center vent.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA, between 1964 and 1976.

This jacket has the usual markings and spotting that you'd expect from vintage suede--this just ads to its character and patina and gives it the cool that you can only get with genuine vintage pieces. It does have some very minor roughness on the left shoulder from rubbing, but the rest of the spotting and darkening of the leather is focuses near the hem, and appears to be natural wear rather than damage; this is supported by the fact that the cream lining is intact and in excellent condition. This jacket is thus in (conservatively) Very Good condition, and is an absolute bargain at just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. (This will be shipped in a larger box to prevent creasing.)


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Corbin for The English Shop of Princeton 3/2 Sack Jacket in Raw Silk!

*​
c. 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 5/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30

The cloth that this vintage 3/2 sack jacket is cut from is absolutely WONDERFUL--a raw, slubby silk in a classic grey and cream herringbone weave that is accented with a vertical stripe of subtle seafoam green, and flecked throughout with autumn gold, berry red, Royal blue, and damson purple. Beautiful! And in case you were concerned that the lovely slubby texture and occasional thread pull were flaws, this jacket carries a "warning" label noting that they are not--that these are, in fact, features of jackets made from slubby raw silk!

The cut and construction of the jacket do full justice to its cloth--as you'd expect from a jacket made by Corbin, one of the major Ivy clothiers of The Golden Age. Cut as a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely liquid lapel roll this is half-canvassed and fully lined. It has a single center vent and two button cuffs.

This jacket does have three small flaws; a small rub at the corner of one cuff, and a small blemish on the same cuff; this blends into the fabric and in any case might come out with dry cleaning. There is also a hint of darkening to the cloth on the leading edge of the placket which on tweed would indicate wear, but here just appears to be a normal aspect of the fabric.

This jacket is in very Good condition, and hence is just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Reproduction of a 1930's Belt-Back Bi-Swing Jacket.*

**

**​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/2)
(Maximum sleeve length c. 25 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 29

This is wonderful!

Made in New York City between 1968 and 1976 as a reproduction of a 1930's-style blet-back jacket with a bi-swing back, this jacket is now a truly vintage jacket in its own right, having been made over 40 years ago--roughly the length of time that separated it from the 1930s jacket that it modeled upon when it was first made!

Cut from a classic hopsack cloth that is the colour of a British postal pillar box, this has a two button front with darting. It has three flapped front pockets--the flaps are scalloped, and feature ornamental buttons. The back has a sewn-in half-belt, as well as a pleated bi-swing back for ease of movement. The jacket has two-button cuffs.

It is half-lined in pale sepia red to complement the hopsack shell; it is also half-canvassed. It was Union Made in the USA.

This lovely jacket is Very Good/Excellent condition (it has a single stitch pull, as shown, which I can no longer find) and is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## gamma68

*BROOKS BROTHERS SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL 1/4-ZIP*
Argyle pattern in brown, tan, gray.
No flaws.
Tagged size M, please see measurements:

Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 34" (cuff unrolled)

*Asking $28>>$25 CONUS*


----------



## TweedyDon

*THE PRINCETON UNIVERSITY SHOP 3/2 SACK BLAZER BY DEANSGATE.



Union Made in the USA between 1964 and 1976.*​
c. 42, 44L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length: 32

This is a lovely--a classic 3/2 sack in dark navy flannel, made for The Princeton University Store by Deansgate sometime between 1964 and 1976.

And this is something of a rarity--Deansgate were the main competitor to Haspel in the late 1950s and early 1960s, and tended to produce summer items, such as linens and seersuckers, rather that flannels like this. Given this, it is not surprising that Deansgate made blazers for the Princeton University Store. Princeton was--and to a certain extent still is--the "Southern Ivy" with many of its students being drawn from the Old South. As the main competitor to Haspel in the production of summer wear Deansgate was very well-known among the old money set of the Old South, and so since it was more amenable to producing woolen garments than was Haspel it was a natural choice to make Princeton's cooler weather Ivy-orientated blazers.

This jacket shows that Princeton's faith in Deansgate was not misplaced. Cut from lovely soft navy flannel this is a classic 3/2 sack with the ever-desirable flapped patch pockets. It is half-lined in pale red, and half-canvassed. It has a single hook vent and two button cuffs--all of the buttons are the original brass heraldic buttons.

This could do with a quick dry clean to freshen it up, and so it is in Very Good condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## safetyfast

Still available. Make me an offer.



safetyfast said:


> Size 9 1/2 D. Made in USA Frye Walter boots are not making it into my rotation, primarily because I bought them big to wear with orthotics and they aren't comfortable that way. I've worn these less than a half dozen times and stored them with shoe trees. The foot beds are still pristine because I used an insole. I glued on a thin Vibram sole to protect the leather sole. I've done that with a lot of my shoes and find it greatly increases shoe life. If you do t like it, you can peel it off and wear the leather soles which are as new underneath. I will ship in the original box. $120 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safetyfast

safetyfast said:


> Allen Edmonds MacNeil size 9 D. Still quite a bit of life in the double oak soles. Rubber layer of the heel could use a replace in the near future. Always stored with shoe trees but trees not included. How about $75 CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkidd41011

Sold...


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC MID-CENTURY TOPCOAT FROM SAKS FIFTH AVENUE.



Likely 1950s - early 1960s, and in wonderful condition!*​
c. 40. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 42

(My pictures really don't do this lovely coat justice!)

This is absolutely wonderful! Judging by the Union label that it carries this lovely coat was made for Saks Fifth Avenue somewhere between 1949 and 1962; judging by the style this is likely from the late 1950s to early 1960s.

It is absolutely beautiful.

Cut from a classic dark, dark charcoal miniature herringbone weave in a heavier mid-weight wool this is perfect for brazing New York winters between the office and the subway to the commuter rail back home to Connecticut or Princeton.

This is a single-breasted coat with a three button front and a concealed placket; all of the original buttons are present and tightly attached, and the hand-sewn buttonholes are similarly tight. The coat has beautifully narrow lapels which would offset perfect your winter scarf--either a subdued tartan from Elgin's of Scotland or your college scarf from your Junior Year Abroad at Oxford, St Andrews, or Cambridge. When you rowed, obviously. The coat has a single center vent, and is fully lined and fully canvassed.

It has two interior pockets, and two deep exterior flapped pockets, lined in cotton duck. It carries a lovely vintage Saks label. The sleeves lack cuff buttons--as was standard in this era.

This coat is in excellent condition, apart from a small and inconsequential repair to the lining at the vent.

It is thus a bargain at just $65, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. You'd likely pay in excess of four figures for a coat of this quality now!


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL! Moss-green cord jacket... 
in CASHMERE and COTTON!



Made in Italy, and wonderfully unstructured!*​
Tagged 44R. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 31 3/4

This is wonderfully--and utterly Italian! Cut from a wonderfully soft and lightweight narrow-wale moss-green cord that is a highly unusual blend of cashmere (91%) and cotton (9%) which has a wonderful hand and drape. This jacket is cut as a wonderfully Italian 3/2 jacket with an extremely elegant lapel roll. Being Italian, this jacket is, of course, darted to provide a clean silhouette while strolling the squares of Florence.... and just to make it clear that the wearer oozes sprezzatura all of the pockets (including the breast pocket) are casual patches, and all lack flaps. It has a single center vent.

The jacket is beautifully unstructured; it is only quarter-lined, and the shoulders are completely natural. It features complementary chestnut piping at the lining hem, accented with pick stitching.

This beautiful Italian take on an Ivy classic is in excellent condition, and is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Loro Piana Camelhair Jacket!

JUST $25 shipped in the USA!*

*Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!



Made for Saks Fifth Avenue.*​
Tagged 46R. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 31 3/4

Cut from a wonderfully soft and smooth Loro Piana camelhair fabric in a miniature herringbone weave with a subtle russet windowpane overcheck, this is a Continental three button jacket with darts. It is unvented-in Flusser-approved style--and fully lined. It is also half-canvassed.

This was Made in Canada, and is in excellent condition... except for a rub on the left shoulder, as shown. This might be able to be rectified through dry cleaning, but possibly it might be something to live with. Given this, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and is a bargain at *just $25*, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*Red paisley suspenders with navy blue elastic back strap*.Brass adjusters. $16, or offer, shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*ORIGINAL 1950s/1960s PURE MOHAIR Full Length Women's Belted Topcoat from Rubin's of New York!





MADE IN ENGLAND!*​
Measurements:

Bust (armpit to armpit): 21
Waist (measured at the belt level): 19 1/2
Hips (measured below the last set of buttons): 21
Sleeve (measured like a shirt): 32 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Lengthy: 47 1/2

This is absolutely gorgeous--and precisely the sort of coat Mrs. Maisel would have swapped her wool swing coats for in the late 1950s/early 1960s!

Cut from pure mohair in a classic and versatile colour of lightcamelhair, this spectacular coat was immaculately tailored in England just a decade or so after the war for Rubin's of New York... now long gone, but almost certainly a small, boutique store of the sort that Mrs. Maisel would have shopped at before she had to rely on her salary from B. Altman.

Although this sports a double row on buttons this coat is really a single-breasted model, closing with two of the buttons and with the tie-fastening belt. (Also pure mohair--of course!) It features two handwarmer pockets on the front, a hooked kick-pleat at the rear, and ornamental cuff-straps on the sleeves. The original hang loop is present and intact--and appears unused.

The cut of this beautiful coat does full justice to the luxurious fabric that it was made from. It features subtle darting for shape at the bust, and the trench-style collar is beautifully rounded and casually elegant with a subtle curl to the lapel. The two front handwarmer pockets are exceptionally stylish, with a dramatic downwards slope on the lower edge offsetting the more conservative slope of their upper edges.

The coat is fully lined in light sepia-rose acetate--this lining is continued in the two front pockets.

This coat has some small blemishes. First, there is a tiny and almost unnoticeable wear spot on the right lapel; this can't really be seen even when you're looking for it, and is really a very small surface rub. Second, the rear of the left elbow has some minor wear to the surface nap of the mohair--a flaw you'll likely only see when photographing the sleeve at that point, which is when I found this! Finally, there's a small smudge by the kick-pleat; this might or might not come out with cleaning, but, again, won't really be seen when worn. Finally, it is not clear if the lining needs to be basted in at the hem; it is currently firmly attached at the seams and detached elsewhere; I have seen many linings that came like this, but this seems to have stitchholes to be attached... although I am not sure if they were ever used. In any case, this would be an easy fix.

This lovely original vintage coat in a size that makes it wearable for a modern woman is thus in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $95, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. Mrs. Maisel would buy this in a second!


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE 1960s Charcoal Tweed Topcoat



Union Made in the USA!*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18 (measured at the front)
Length: 40

I'm rarely surprised when I discover the age of the clothing that passes through my hands, but this coat did surprise me! I assumed from its condition that it had been made in the 1980s by a very traditional clothier, and had been looked after very carefully--and I was pleasantly surprised when I discovered from the Union label that this coat had been made 20 years earlier than I expected, between 1962 and 1968.

It truly is in absolutely excellent condition--a testament to how long proper clothing can serve you if you take good care of it!

Cut from a lovely conservative charcoal tweed this coat is a classic mid-century topcoat. It has a traditional four button front and two deep slash handwarmer pockets lined with sturdy cotton duck. It is half-lined, and half-canvassed, and has a vertical interior pocket set into the seam. It has a single center vent and ornamental turn-back cuffs with a single button.

While the sleeves are set as standard sleeves, the shoulder at the back has a raglan cut--hence the shoulder measurement being taken across the front for this coat.

This coat was originally made for The Mammoth Department Store in Mt. Vernon, Illinois. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA. And it is in excellent condition!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! Authentic USN Issue Women's Peacoat.



Contractor: Sterlingwear of Boston, USA.*​
Size 16R. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length (Bottom of collar): 28 1/2
Length (Top of collar): 30 1/4

Made in Boston for the United States Navy (and apparently issued) this is (of course!) cut as a traditional modern peacoat with a six-button double-breasted front, slash handwarmer pockets, a rear hook vent, and an oversized collar designed to stay up against Atlantic winds. All of the buttons are the original "fouled anchor" USN buttons. It has epaulettes. The pockets are lined in heavy duck, and are in unmarked excellent condition--the right-side pocket even has its original change pocket present and intact.

This coat is fully lined; the top with a satin-like material, the bottom in what seems to be a wool-blend lining. This is an extremely comfortable and warm coat!

This does have a few minor blemishes from use, but nothing serious--and these only add to the coat's character! This is thus in Very Good condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Classic Vintage Overcoat in Brown Herringbone Tweed.



Made between 1968 - 1976.*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 41 1/2

This is absolutely beautiful! Made for the Morristown, NJ Department Store M. Epstein (which closed in 1991) sometime between 1968 and 1976 this overcoat was worn rarely, if at all, as it is in absolutely excellent condition.

Cut a heavier mid-weight tweed in broad brown herringbone this is classic single breasted overcoat. It is half-canvassed and fully linedand has a single center vent. It has ornamental cuffs with a single ornamental button, and lapped seams down the sleeves and the center back. It has two deep front pockets.

It was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! Woman's Burberry Quilted Country Jacket.








*​
Tagged XS. Measurements:

Bust: 19 1/2
Sleeve: 21 (31 1/2 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 21 1/2 (designed to wear over sweaters or jackets)
Length (BOC): 31 1/2

This is a lovely example of what Burberry does so well--traditional British country clothing!

This is a lovely traditional quilted jacket in classic sage green, packed with functional and elegant features. This jacket features a drawstring waist, both to eliminate the "bulky" silhouette that quilted jackets can sometimes lead to and also to ensure warmth when needed. The quilted shell is made from 55/45 cotton/polyester; the same blend that is standard in Burberry trenchcoats.

It has four slanted hacking pockets on the front; the two top pockets are shallow, and intended for items such as credit cards or betting slips, while the lower pockets are deep and intended for items such as wallets or shotgun shells. All of the pockets are zippered.

The jacket has a corduroy collar in chestnut brown, and the button-down cuffs have corduroy facing at the end. The jacket is fastened either with a heavy-duty zipper or with buttons; all of the zippers and buttons are marked Burberry.

The jacket is lined in traditional Burberry Novacheck.

This jacket is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE! TUCKER BLAIR NEEDLEPOINT BELT.



Size 38.*​
Length to middle hole: 38 1/4".
Length of strap excluding buckle: 41 3/4".

Founded in 2008 and intended to be a niche online retailer catering to "the modern preppy" Tucker Blair specialized in needlepoint items--belts, key fobs, and headbands--at prices that were lower than those of their main competitor, Smathers & Branson.

Tucker Blair struggled from the start. The market for needlepoint items turned out to be (not surprisingly) rather small, and while Tucker Blair competed on price ($95 for a belt, compared with $165 for one from its main competitor, Smathers & Branson) there was also a comparable difference in quality between the companies' products which reduced Tucker Blair's overall competitiveness.

In an attempt to boost visibility in 2011 Tucker Blair initiated a belt exchange--send in an old needlepoint belt and they would replace it with one of theirs. For anyone versed in undergraduate economics the result was predictable. No-one was wiling to send in a non-commercial belt that had been made for them, or even an older S&B belt that had sentimental value. But people *were* willing to buy cheap needlepoint belts (with plastic backing, or machine stitching) and send them in.... only to have them returned by TB with an apology. This promotion thus cost Tucker Blair considerable time and effort--as well as (and more importantly) a lot of goodwill from their potential customer base.

The company was bought in 2014 by Michael Tara, a venture capitalist, who raised just over $600k to re-launch it, including a temporary pop-up store on Beacon Hill. But there was only so much needlepoint that people wanted... and the company was gone by the summer of 2017.

This belt is a rare example of a Tucker Blair product. With a brass buckle, this has hand-stitched needlepoint backed with a leather strap. It features an array of beer bottle caps--and so would be perfect for your next confirmation hearing for the US Supreme Court. This needlepoint appears to have coated by Tucker Blair with some form of resin, no doubt to protect it from snags or dirt.

This belt has some memory at the middle hole, and so is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

It was never worth its original retail of $95, plus shipping... *But it is certainly worth $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!*

* ** ** ***


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED HERRINGBONE JACKET!

*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

This is a classic Harris Tweed jacket cut from blue-grey herringbone tweed. It is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting and a single center vent. It is half-lined, and has three button cuffs--all of the button are metal-shanked, leather covered football buttons that are perfect with Harris tweed.

The buttons do have some minor patina, as shown, and there is a tiny little rub on the leading edge of the interior pocket, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!

*​
This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...) this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor flaws, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and so it a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

c. 38, 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46


----------



## HerrDavid

*Price drop -- $230 shipped!

Gloverall 512C Duffle Coat, sz 38 -- Brand New w/Tags
*









Bought on sale a few years ago from Stuarts London. Turned out to be too large for me, but return shipping to UK was cost prohibitive. Been meaning to sell it ever since.

80% wool, 20% polyamide; real horn toggles w/leather enclosures (extras supplied by Gloverall included), throat latch, blackwatch tartan lining, made in England. Completely new and unworn -- tags still attached.

The same coat currently retails for *$650* at O'Connell's (link), but this one has an awesome blackwatch lining (much like J Press's version of a few years ago).

*Measurements:*
Chest: 23in
Length: 37in
Shoulders: 20in
Sleeves: 25.5in


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC VINTAGE IVY STYLE 3/2 SACK SUIT!

Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!​



H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit in SHARKSKIN for The English Shop of Princeton.*​
c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 24 (+2)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 30 1/2

Waist: 17 1/2
Inseam: 30 3/4 (+2 3/4)

Sharkskin cloth is one of those fabrics that is so closely associated with the 1960s that it comes as a surprise to learn that sharksin suits weren't really very common even then--and so I'm delighted to offer this beatiful example today!

Made by H. Freeman for The English Shop of Princeton this is a classic 3/2 sack suit with a lovely lapel roll. Cut from a classic midgrey sharkskin cloth the jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. It has two button cuffs and a single center vent.

The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed, and feature a traditional ticket pocket on the waistband.

This was, of course, Union Made in the USA and apart fom a tiny white rub on the lapel seam (as shown) it is in excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! VINTAGE Brooks Brothers Naval Half-Belt Bridge Coat.



ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL with full paisley lining!*​
Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 22 3/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 48 3/4

NB: This coat buttons in the female direction, with the buttonholes on the right.

This coat is absolutely beautiful! Union Made in the USA for Brooks Brothers--likely sometimes in the late 1980s--this is clearly styled after a US Navy Officer's Bridge Coat. It is double-breasted, and features seven buttons on the front--it has a 6/3 closure pattern, and the seventh button functions to secure the top lapel as a windflap in case of inclement weather. (Although there was no matching button originally attached to the opposite side of the lapel, should you wish for full symmetry this coat comes complete with its original spare button!) The coat has an attached rear half-belt; both of the buttonholes are fully functional. It also has a single hook vent.

The coat is fully lined in a beautiful swirling paisley lining; this also lines the interior pocket and the back of the rear half-belt. It also has a slim vertical wallet pocket on the interior; it has no other interior pockets. It has single button cuffs, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front, lined with cotton duck.

This striking coat was Union Made in the USA, and is in excellent condition.

Asking just $85, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.




  

[URL=https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/SAKS%20FIFTH/50658245_2214993738819565_7661239388453470208_n_zpsasft63d2.jpg.html]


----------



## TweedyDon

*LOVELY DAKS Glen Plaid Tweed Jacket

*​
Tagged 42R. But please see Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

DAKS was started in 1894 by Simeon Simpson as a bespoke tailoring operation; the company name is a combination of the initials of Alexander Simpson, Simeon's second son, and the first and last letters of his business partner's name, Dudley becK--this was judged to sound better than DABS!

DAKS become known in England for its high-quality traditional clothing, and continues to thrive, with a recent significant expansion into the Japanese market.

This lovely jacket shows just why DAKS is so successful. Cut from wonderfully soft wool in a lovely Glen Plaid with an off-cream base and russet and slate checking with the occasional stripe of seafoam green this is a beautifully English jacket. It is half-canvassed and fully lined with a single center vent and three button cuffs.

Made in the USA, it is in excellent condition and a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ITALY Waxed Cotton Jacket

*​
Tagged 56 (US 46), this measures:

Chest: 26 1/4 (designed for layering)
Sleeve: 25 1/8
Shoulder: 22
Length: 32 1/2

Just to break up the parade of topcoats and overcoats, here's something completely different--a Made in Italy waxed cotton coat! Made by "Island Jackets" and billed as being for extreme cold weather protection this is a lovely jacket that's rather a cross between a Barbour and a LL bean Field Jacket. The waxed cotton outer shell is 95% cotton and 5% resin, which no doubt makes for a shell that is more water resistant than those of Barbour--although this is rather "crinkly" as a result.

The jacket features deep lamb chop pockets, like a Bean Field jacket, which are located just above the deep expandable flapped pockets on the front. This jacket features a right-hand shooting patch on the shoulder, a corduroy collar, and a twin vent; this can be fastened shut with snaps. The cuffs can be buttoned shut. The interior is quilted, and features a deep zippered security pocket. The throat features a fully functional throat latch.

This jacket does have a few minor flaws, which add to its character. It has some minor scuffs and staining, especially around the bellows pockets and near the cuffs, and it has a small snag hole near the right hand cuff. At first I also thought that it was missing a button from each of the bellows pockets flaps, but close inspection reveals that it only came with one button each side, despite having two buttonholes. As such, this jacket is in Good/Very Good condition, and so it priced very reasonably at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

Perfect for the cold!

LL Bean cashmere-lined leather gloves. Size Men's Medium. Very Good condition... and very comfortable!

Just $16, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Samuelsohn "Beckett" Model Suit.

*​
Tagged 42R/36. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 30

Waist: 17 3/4
Inseam: 28 1/2 (+2 1/2)

This is absolutely beautiful! Union Made in Montreal, Canada by Samuelsohn (founded in 1923) this is an exceptionally fine suit. Cut from Super 140's wool with a wonderful hand and drape, this suit is in a very refined glen plaid that is so subtle that the suit almost appears to be a solid blue-ish grey at first sight.

Cut as Samuelsohn's Beckett model, this is a contemporary two-button closure with subtle darting and a twin rear vent. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and features extensive handworkthroughout--not least on the contrasting pick stitching (in scarlet thread) on the edges of the lining, and the pick stitching on the lapels and pocket flaps. It has four-button cuffs.

The trousers are flat front and uncuffed, and feature the Samuelsohn name on the interior waistband.

This suit is in absolutely excellent condition.

*It originally cost around $1,298, so how about $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? *







That's over $1,200 off retail--obviously!


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Banana Republic Fishing Vest.

*​
Size S. Measurements:

Width: 19 1/2
Length (BOC): 25 1/2

This from the old, good, Banana Republic of "the Ziegler Era", before its 1987 transformation by The Gap into just another mall brand.

While a lot of BR's garments were inspired by clothing that had been designed to be used in the field (such as their trenchcoats and their flying jackets) many of them were also just as functional as the originals.

This is one of those garments!

Designed as a fully functional fishing vest this is cut from heavy duty cotton. Closed by a heavy-duty plastic YKK zip that functions wonderfully smoothly, this has two deep pockets on the front that close with similarly heavy-duty YKK zippers. These pockets are combined with horizontal
handwarmer pockets that open to the sides. The jacket also has two deep bellows pockets above these that close with velcro; the left-hand side has a sheepskin patch for securing your fishing flies to when they are not in use. Above this pocket is a shallow zippered pocket--again, with a heavy duty YKK zipper. Across from this is a shallow velcro pocket.

On the back the vest has a full-length game pocket.

It also has a drawstring hood that can be folded into a pouch at the neck; this has never been used.

And it comes complete with its original branded leather pull at the front!

This vest is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It has two tiny pinhead holes on the back by the seam, as shown, and some minor discoloration at the collar. But these are minor flaws--the sheepskin is nice and bright! Likely dating to around 1985 (certainly pre-1987), this is a bargain at just $39 or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VERY LARGE TWEED!

*​
Tagged 54L Portly. Measurements:

Chest: 27 3/4
Sleeve: 26 (+21/4)
Shoulder: 23 1/8
Length: 32 3/4

This is a very nice--and very large!--tweed! Cut as a contemporary two button model with darting and a single center vent the tweed of this jacket is lovely: A muted grey herringbone with moss green and sky blue heathered throughout, with overstriping in russet and old gold.

It is fully lined, and apart from minor discoloration at the collar (which will come out with the first dry clean) it is in very Good condition.

Please note that this is not only a large tweed--it is also a Portly cut tweed! So, if you're a larger tweed wearer who bemoans the dearth of jackets in your size this is your chance!

Asking just $29, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! *

**

**

*Vintage Harris Tweed Jacket from Dunn & Co of Great Britain.*

*A wonderful rare barleycorn Harris Tweed, in the soft creams and greys of a crisp, cold, Scottish winter evening!*​
Tagged 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 30 3/4

This jacket was made in Great Britain by Dunn & Co., the highly respected tailoring firm that are best known or their extremely well cut, extremely sturdy, and extremely traditional Harris Tweeds. Indeed, in the 1950s and 1960s part of the rite of passage of becoming a successful American academic was to secure a visiting position at Oxford, Cambridge, Edinburgh, or St Andrews, and while there acquire a Dunn & Co. tweed!

Likely dating from the 1960s or early 1970s this jacket is made from old-school Harris Tweed. Thick, heavy, sturdy, and incredibly warm--this is the sort of tweed that you think of when you think of Harris! This is a lovely barleycorn tweed--rare even decades ago, you hardly see this weave anymore, which is a pity, as it's one of the most complex and beautiful Harris weaves available. And this one is lovely--a complex mix of soft creams and greys of a cold, crisp winter day in the Hebrides!

The tailoring of this jacket is impeccable, living up to Dunn's excellent reputation and doing full justice to the tweed from which it is cut. It is a traditional two button closure with subtle darts; half canvassed, and fully lined. It has twin vents, as befits its British heritage, and the traditional single button cuff of the British country tweed. The pockets are set at a slightly hacking angle, and the lapels are wonderfully narrow, and period appropriate. It carries the full complement of vintage labels from both Dunn & Co and Harris Tweed--here, the special Crofters label that was made specially for Dunn & Co.

This jacket is in excellent condition, with two small flaws. First, the locker loop is missing. Second, it has a small weave fault on the left-hand sleeve. This could be "repaired", or else left as it is--it is quite possible that this is the result of a slipped stitch, and so has been there since the jacket was new!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Plaid Jacket With Flapped Breast Pocket!

Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!

*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

PMB (Pincus Bros Maxwell) was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia--hence the Liberty Bell on their labels.

This wonderful jacket was certainly made in Philadelphia, hailing as it does from the late 1960s to early 1970s. The lighter-weight wool cloth that it is cut from is a lovely rare autumnal plaid that's exceptionally versatile.

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this was made for Jack Donnelly's of Trenton, back when Trenton was the place to be in NJ, and Donnelly's was a wonderful, traditional men's store serving local politicians and visiting Princetonians. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features crested brass buttons. And, best of all, not only are the lower exterior pockets flapped--the exterior breast pocket is flapped, too, a feature that occasioanlly appeared in Ivy clothing in the 1950s and 1960s but has since died out.

Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition apart from a tiny pinhole on the right shoulder which could be readily ignored.

Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL 1950s TWEED OVERCOAT!

CLAIMED!



Tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Crull & Keck, of Reading, Pa..*​
Tagged 42S, this measures closer to a contemporary 40R:

Chest: 23
Shoulder: NA--raglan sleeves
Sleeve: c. 35 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 44

Likely dating from 1950s (the Union tag inside dates it between 1949 and 1961) this is a beautiful tweed overcoat. Cut from a lovely and versatile puppytooth tweed with a cream base and bark-brown and slate-grey checking this is a classic traditional 1950s men's overcoat with raglan sleeves and a slight A-line silhouette for both warmth and style. It has turn-back cuffs that are accented with a single cuff button.

The coat was beautifully tailored in Philadelphia, Pa., by H. Daroff & Sons for Botany 500 during their heyday. It features hand-finished buttonholes, lapped seams, and a half-lining. It appears to be half-canvassed, and features a single center vent. It has a horizontal pocket set into the right-hand side on the interior, and two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front.

Although the origins of the tweed that this coat is cut from is not listed it is very similar to the Scottish tweed of this era, and so while it is not Harris it was likely woven on the mainland of Scotland. What is certain is that this lovely tweed was handwoven as it has one of the classic (and rare!) "tells" of handwoven tweed--a small weave fault in the cloth. (Here, on the underside of one sleeve.) These faults are rare and were a source of embarrassment to weavers who considered them flaws in the cloth. But in this age of machine-made cloth such rare faults are desirable, for they only occur in handwoven cloth--and then only when the weaver is slightly distracted, and weaves the threads slightly out of sequence. The cloth that results is perfect except for the slight mismatching in the pattern; it is not raised, or missing threads, or different in any way except that the pattern jars. It simply displays its handwoven origins, and its birth in the all-too-human momentary distraction of the person making it. Lovely!

It was originally sold by Croll & Keck, of Reading, Pa., a very traditional men's clothiers that was founded at the turn of the C20th and was noted for its spectacular lobby.

Given that this coat was made in the 1950s its condition is astonishing. It has some very minor pulling from use at the top buttonhole, and fraying in the lining in the lower armholes on the inside (which can either be ignored, or receive some easy patching), but apart from these issues it is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $75, OR OFFER, boxed and shipped in the USA.

The weave fault:


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Nick Hilton LIght Guncheck Jacket.

CLAIMED!

*​
Tagged 50L, this measures:

Chest: 24 1/2
Sleeve: 27 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 3/4
Length: 32 1/2

Made for Nick Hilton, the Princeton clothing store that is owned by the son of Norman Hilton, the man who was largely responsible for the Ivy Style of the Golden Age, this jacket is cut from a blend of wool, silk, and linen, which gives it a wonderful hand and drape. The patterning and colourway of the fabric do full justice to the summery quality of the cloth; the checking is a wonderful medley of sky blue, lavender, light black and bracken--a mixture that is so subtle that try as I might the horizontal lavender stripes kept showing as the same colour as the vertical blue stripes in my pictures.

The light colouring of the jacket is continued in the interior, with sky blue facings on the leading edges of the interior pockets.

The jacket is cut as Hilton's "Gibson" model--a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts and dual center vent. It features pick stitching in the lining. It is half-canvassed and fully lined, and features four buttons cuffs. It was made in Canada, and is in is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! 
Vintage 1960s 3/2 Sack Tweed Jacket from College Hall.

CLAIMED!

*​Sold by The University Shop at John Wanamaker's in Philadelphia.

c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/2
Sleeve: 26
Shoulder: 17 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

This is absolutely beautiful!

Despite the last word in their name College Hall Fashions were far from being a fashion-forward company as this would now be understood. Instead, they focused on making traditional menswear with their primary clientele being college men. (Although in 1942 they changed their focus, being awarded a contract to make uniforms for the Marines.) By the 1950s and 1960s their focus was on Ivy Style clothing for the college man with their clothing being sold by upscale Department Stores, such as the University Store on the 6th Floor of John Wanamaker's Department Store in Philadelphia.

College Hall Fashions appear to be a different entity than "College Hall", which seems to have been a house brand for the Department store Gimbel's in the 1920s. However, it is notable that the "College Hall" style that Gimbel's pressed was very similar in style to that produced by College Hall in the post-War period--it still had a focus on sack suits, and the proper "subdued colors" and "hy roll" lapels that distinguished a College Man "in the know" from a mere "Collegiate" who would put pennants on his walls. (Their example of the difference not mine!) This jacket has both of these features--a lovely high 3/2 lapel roll, and wonderfully subdued colours in a beautiful classic Glen Plaid, with brown earth hues as the base and an overcheck of subdued dusk-blue.

It is also half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center rear hook vent. Naturally, it has VERY natural shoulders and two-button cuffs.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

This jacket does have some minor vent flare, but this could be readily solved by a sympathetic press. It is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition, and a true bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

The 1950s tweed coat, the suspenders, and the LL Bean leather and cashmere gloves have all been claimed--thank you!


----------



## gamma68

*PRICE DROP

BROTHERS SCOTTISH LAMBSWOOL 1/4-ZIP*
Argyle pattern in brown, tan, gray.
No flaws.
Tagged size M, please see measurements:

Chest: 21.5"
Sleeve: 34" (cuff unrolled)

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE! VINTAGE (AND POSSIBLY UNWORN) EASTERN AIRLINES UNIFORM JACKET.


*​
*Brownish-Green ("Breen") Military-inspired Hacking Blazer with an Action Back! Made by Greif & Co. in Verona, Va., for Bill Haire Ltd.*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 26 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 17 3/4
Length: 31 1/4

Eastern Airlines was one of the "Big Four" American domestic airlines from the 1930s to the 1950s, dominating the New York-Florida market. Originally headed by WWI flying ace Eddie Rickenbacker it encountered financial difficulties after deregulation in the late 1970s and early 1980s, and was liquidated in 1991.

This jacket was made for Eastern Airlines just when it started to run into financial trouble. Although the Union tag inside dates this jacket between 1968 and 1976, it was made later than this--likely around 1981 (but not before 1985). We know this because this jacket is a lovely rare example of a jacket designed by Bill Haire, the iconic 1970s fashion designer. After a highly distinguished career designing evening dresses for Victoria Royal in New York, Haire decided in 1973 that he would follow the cultural shift towards less formal clothing, and started to design sportswear and casual jackets. In 1981 he formed his own company--which, given his reputation, was an instant success. But this was shortlived, and Bill Haire Ltd closed in 1985.

From his background in formal wear Bill Haire never lost his appreciation of well-tailored clothing, and so chose highly traditional tailors to execute his designs. This jacket was tailored by Greif & Co of Verona, Va.--who, like many tailors, used up their stock of older Union labels until they were gone before ordering more. (Which is why this jacket has a label from around 5 years before it was made.)

Given his professional background in upper-class design Haire was both familiar with and a fan of traditional British country clothing and its military antecedents. Following this tradition this is cut as a modified hacking jacket, with a three button front, darts, and slanted hacking pockets. It also has a functional action back for ease of movement. It departs from tradition by being unvented, although it is fully lined in a green lining that complements its dark brownish-green colour. (This was officially termed "breen" by Eastern and Haire.) It has three button cuffs--and all of the original solid metal pewter-coloured buttons have the Eastern Airlines logo. The jacket also has two small rosettes on the top of the breast pocket. This appear merely decorative now, but were likely the anchor points for a name badge.

It was Union Made in the USA.

The quality of this lovely worsted wool jacket speaks volumes of the level of attention that airlines *used* to give to their presentation to the public. And the condition of this jacket is excellent! Indeed, it appears to be unworn, with its hacking pockets still basted shut.

Asking just $45, or offer, for this lovely piece of wearable aviation history that's a simply wonderful blazer in its own right!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED HERRINGBONE JACKET!

*​
c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

This is a classic Harris Tweed jacket cut from blue-grey herringbone tweed. It is a contemporary two-button model with subtle darting and a single center vent. It is half-lined, and has three button cuffs--all of the button are metal-shanked, leather covered football buttons that are perfect with Harris tweed.

The buttons do have some minor patina, as shown, and there is a tiny little rub on the leading edge of the interior pocket, so this is in Very Good/Excellent condition.

It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*MADE IN ENGLAND Classic Grey Herringbone Topcoat in West of England Cloth!*

**​
This is lovely! A classic single-breasted topcoat cut from classic grey herringbone West of England cloth, loomed in Oxfordshire (which is in the east of England...) this was Made in England for Saks of Fifth Avenue. It has a three button closure and standard notch lapels, three button cuffs, and a single center vent. It is half-canvassed, and fully lined. This is a lovely, classic coat!

It has a couple of minor flaws, however. There is some minor sag to the top of the interior breast pocket; this doesn't affect function, and can't be seen when worn. There are also three very small snag holes by the left hem at the bottom; these could either be rewoven, or else simply darned--or ignored!

Given these issues, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and so it a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!

c. 38, 40L. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 27 (+2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 46


----------



## TweedyDon

*SAKS FIFTH AVENUE LEATHER JACKET WITH TARTAN LINING!

*​
Tagged 44, but fits more like a 42 or 43.

Chest 21 1/2 (measured at smallest part of chest under the arms)
Chest: 24 (measured at largest part of the chest, including the football panels, under the arms)

Sleeve: c. 34 3/4 (measured like a shirt)
Sleeve: 22 1/2 (from shoulder to cuff)

Shoulder: 21 1/2 (designed to slope down into the sleeve, hence two sleeve measurements, above)

Length: 24 1/2 (from bottom of collar down center back)

Made for Saks Fifth Avenue, this is a truly beautiful and classic black leather jacket. Cut from substantial yet beautifully soft leather that appears to have the potential to develop some lovely grain this features two deep and zippered D-pockets on the front which have a side access to separate handwarmer pockets.

This jacket has a knit hem and cuffs, and a lovely bright red and green tartan lining. It features an interior zippered security pocket. The underarms feature "football" panels with grommets for ventilation--an innovation that makes this jacket very comfortable to wear, as it improves ease of movement as well as ventilation. (This technique was pioneered by Schott in the Perfecto.) The YKK zippers all move beautifully fluidly, and the front also features a fly-front with stud fasteners at the top and bottom so that the jacket has a very sleek silhouette when closed. The shoulders feature epaulettes.

This jacket is in Very God condition. It has a small blemish, on the back of the collar and on the right-hand cuff--patina more than flaws--and some very minor pilling to the lining.

It was Made in Taiwan--which was a surprise, as I assumed from the quality that it was Made in the USA.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*"Deerskin" Chamois shirt by the Melton Shirt Company.

*​
Founded in 1918 in Batavia, NY, the Melton Shirt Company started by training women and girls to make shirts; the first shirt was produced in 1919. They quickly became known for produced high-quality long lasting garments, a reputation that is embodied in this lovely chamois shirt.

Featuring stud closure for ease of use in very cold weather, three stud cuffs, extra fabric in the yoke across the chest, two front pockets, and the insignia of the "Colt" gun company, this is a wonderful piece of Americana!

Made in Batavia, NY, USA. Very Good/Excellent condition. (The spot on the left pocket is just water from an errant snowflake and is no longer there!) Tagged XL, this measures: Chest: 24, sleeve: 35, Length: 30 1/2. Asking just $22, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## safetyfast

safetyfast said:


> Still available. Make me an offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need these gone. Make me an offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC HARRIS TWEED JACKET!

Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!

*​
Cut from "Light Weight" Harris tweed--which translates into regular mid-weight tweed!

c. 40, 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 18 1/8
Length: 28 1/2

This is lovely! Cut from a tweed weight that the Harris Tweed Authority has designated "Light Weight", this tweed is on the lighter end of mid-weight tweed. And, as you'd expect from Harris Tweed, it's subtly beautiful--a lovely dove grey herringbone with vertical striping in light Spring green, early Spring sky blue, and light gold.

The jacket is cut as a contemporary two-button jacket with subtle darts and a single center vent. The buttons are all leather-covered, metal-shanked "football" buttons that are so perfect with tweed--here, in a rich burnished chestnut.

This jacket is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*FOR HER! CLASSIC IRISH ARAN CARDIGAN!*​
Bust: 21 1/2
Sleeve: c. 32 1/8 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: NA
Length: 24 1/2

Handwoven in Co. Donegal, Ireland, this is a beautifully classic woman's cardigan with raglan sleeves and a turn-up collar; it fastens with lovely oversize buttons.

Perfect for pairing with a tweed skirt and a Barbour, this is in Very Good condition--it could use a handwash to freshen it up (especially at the very tips of the sleeve cuffs), but with this it could easily be in excellent condition.

Asking just $25, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## jkidd41011

Recent Brooks Brothers Sport Coat - Sz 46 

Chest - 24”
Shoulders - 20”
Sleeves - 25”
Length - 31”

$60 Shipped USPS Priority Mail







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkidd41011

Recent Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Blazer Size 46”

Chest - 24”
Shoulders - 20”
Sleeves - 25”
Length - 30.5”

$60 Shipped USPS Priority Mail


----------



## jkidd41011

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Custom Suit w/ working cuffs - Approx 45L

Jacket:
Chest - 23"
Shoulders - 20"
Sleeves - 26"
Length - 32"

Pants:
Waist - 20"
Length - 44"
Inseam - 31"
Cuff - 1.5"

$125 Shipped USPS Priority Mail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW AND UNUSED! Beautiful Shoehorn from Scottish horn.

CLAIMED!*​A shoehorn isn't an optional extra in a traditional wardrobe--it's a necessity. It not only makes it much easier to put on your shoes, but by doing so it extends their life by protecting their back and rear sides from undue wear.

And since you need a shoehorn, why not have one that's beautiful as well as functional? This is such a shoehorn. Crafted in Scotland from Scottish horn (likely ram's horn) this is beautifully elegant and utterly functional. It comes complete with a leather strap, and is new and unused.

c. 8 3/4" long. Brooks Brothers offers a similar (but smaller) shoehorn for $88, plus shipping. So how about just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?

**


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! RARE VINTAGE LANGROCK 3-BUTTON SACK JACKET*
*


Dating from the 1960s, and in wonderful condition!*​
Tagged 44, but measures MUCH smaller; c.38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 20 1/4
Sleeve; 23 1/4 (+1 1/4)
Shoulder: 17
Length: 29 1/4

Langrock was THE premier Ivy Style clothier of Princeton during the Golden Age of Ivy Style--indeed, Bruce Boyer holds that it was one of the top five purveyors of Ivy Style in the US as a whole.

This wonderful jacket shows why. Dating from the 1960s and cut as a rare three button sack jacket--this is not, please note, a mis-pressed 3/2 sack!--this is cut from wonderfully soft wool in a beautiful shepherd's check in russet, moss green, and light brown.

Fully canvassed and half-lined this has a single center vent and two button cuffs--all of the buttons are original. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Apart from a very small weave fault with minor thread weakness on the lower front (shown) this is in excellent condition--so, overall, it is in Very Good/Excellent condition!

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured for this wonderfully rare piece of Ivy Americana!


----------



## TweedyDon

*WONDERFUL 1930s TWEED HAT BY HERBERT JOHNSON OF NEW BOND STREET, LONDON.

More information on Herbert Johnson can be found on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed!



BY APPOINTMENT TO HIS MAJESTY KING GEORGE VI*​
Interior circumference: c. 22 2/3"

This is absolutely wonderful! Made by Herbert Johnson--one of the two best hatters in England--this is a classic tweed bucket hat in a beautiful gingery country tweed. Absolutely beautifully made--as you'd expect from a hat from Herbert Johnson, who have supplied tweed hats to Kings, Czars or Russia (when they existed...) and Kaiser Wilhelm of Germany--this is designed to fold in half for ease of carrying when not being worn. It is a testament to the quality of the tweed used that this hat has NO tearing or splitting--or, indeed, any indication of damage at all--along the fold.

This tweed hat also has a VERY illustrious history! The interior label proudly proclaims that Herbert Johnson are Hatters by appointment to "H. M. The King"--given the coat of arms that accompanies this this refers to King George VI, which dates this hat to between 1936 and 1952. And since Herbert Johnson was rather pre-occupied with making hats for the military from late 1939 this hat likely dates from the early years of the reign of George VI.

Given its age this hat is in incredible condition. The external tweed is in Very Good condition, with no pulls or blemishes at all--although it is clearly a vintage hat. The interior label is intact, as is the lining--although this does have some minor discoloration from use, as you'd expect for a hat from before the War! There are two frayed areas around the sweatband front and back--but these could easily be repaired.

Made when the Empire was still covering a third of the globe this hat could have been worn by its owner during the Blitz, the Battle of Britain, D-Day, and the eventual surrender of the Axis powers. It then saw the independence of India, the ending of rationing, the founding of the Commonwealth, and the ushering in of a very different Britain with the Beatles first LP and the Swinging Sixties. Then the Oil Crisis, Britain joining the Common Market (later the EU), financial deregulation in the 1980s, into the rather desperate "Cool Brittania" of the 1990s... and now Brexit.

Wear this hat, and you'll be wearing almost the last 100 years of British history. Or, you could simply keep it as a momento of those tumultuous times, enjoying it for its history even if it doesn't fit you.

Asking just $35 or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. A bargain for a hat of this quality with this provenance!


----------



## Oldsport

Any interest in two, Barbarian Rugby shirts. Size Medium. Both new condition and only washed once each. One is Navy/Gray strip the other is Navy with a Red stripe. Let me know if any interest and I'll provide whatever pics and measurements you want. We can also then negotiate a price. Thanks!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,*
*but Vintage Ace combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought*
*I'd give 'em a try...*

Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

*$12 each, 2 for $20*

*Genuine Ace® Hard Rubber Combs*

After 150+ years, Ace® stopped making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the early 2000's. Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China. 

I came across these recently, and thought some of the members might be interested. The packaging is kind of beat up, but these are dated 1996, over 20 years old! I have a couple of them, so pick up both for $20!


Click pic for larger view.

 

Length: 5"
Height: 1-1/8"
All fine teeth
*PRICE: $12 each, 2 for $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## Mike Petrik

sbdivemaster said:


> *I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,*
> *but Vintage Ace combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought*
> *I'd give 'em a try...*
> 
> Price includes US/APO shipping.
> International buyers contact me for shipping rates.
> 
> *$12 each, 2 for $20*
> 
> *Genuine Ace® Hard Rubber Combs*
> 
> After 150+ years, Ace® stopped making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the early 2000's. Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China.
> 
> I came across these recently, and thought some of the members might be interested. The packaging is kind of beat up, but these are dated 1996, over 20 years old! I have a couple of them, so pick up both for $20!
> 
> 
> Click pic for larger view.
> 
> 
> 
> Length: 5"
> Height: 1-1/8"
> All fine teeth
> *PRICE: $12 each, 2 for $20*
> 
> *Please PM with questions or interest.*


PM sent re 2 for $20.


----------



## TweedyDon

*BROWN UNIVERSITY CLASS OF 1966 3/2 SACK BLAZER.*

*CLAIMED!*

**

*MUSEUM QUALITY! *
*Similar Embroidered Blazers by Robert Rollins are displayed in the Philadelphia Museum of Art.*​
c. 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/4(+2)
Shoulder: 18 14
Length: 31 1/2

This jacket is simply spectacular!

I don't use the term "museum quality" lightly, but this beautiful jacket most certainly qualifies--similar embroidered blazers from the Robert Rollins Blazer Company are held by the Philadelphia Museum of Art. They were also displayed as being quintessentially Ivy in the Fashion Institute of Technology's 2013 exhibition on "Ivy Style".

And this is no ordinary jacket--this is a specially designed Ivy League Class jacket that was made for a member of Brown University's Class of '66.

Class Jackets are rare, especially on the secondary market; very few are made, and these tend to be saved by the children and grandchildren of their original owners. And this is a FANTASTIC example.

Made for a member of Brown's Class of 1966 this jacket carries a Union label that dates it between 1949 to 1962. This means that this jacket was likely made in 1962 for a man who had just matriculated into Brown as an incoming member of the Class of '66.

The jacket itself was made by the Robert Rollins Blazer company. Founded in 1948 by Robert Kirsch on his graduation from Dartmouth, this company specialized in embroidered blazers for prep schools and universities. These are now highly sought after, with the desirability of the jacket being linked to the fame of the institution if was made for--making this Ivy League blazer very desirable indeed. The Philadelphia Museum of Art does *not* hold an Ivy blazer, but instead has to be content with one from a prep school!

Cut from luxurious dark grey--almost black--wool flannel, this is a classic early 1960s 3/2 sack jacket with beautifully narrow lapels. It is, of course, fully canvassed, and it features flapped patch pockets. It is also quarter-lined--all the better to show off the extremely high quality of the interior construction. It has a single hook vent and lapped seams down the sleeves.

The jewel in the crown of this stunning jacket is, of course, the embroidery on its front breast pocket. This features the Brown University crest and motto, and identifies this as a Class of '66 blazer. The embroidery is in incredible condition, with no discoloration and without a stitch out of place.

That the embroidery is in such excellent condition is not surprising, as Class jackets tended to be looked after very carefully. This jacket is no exception--although it does have two easily repairable mars: It is missing a button on each cuff, and missing the top button on the front. It could also use a dry clean to freshen it up! HOWEVER, I will include a complete set of NOS period-correct solid brass buttons so that you could replace the missing buttons, and, if you wish, replace all the buttons so that they all match.

This jacket is thus in Very Good/Excellent condition, and is a steal at just $79, or offer (higher OR lower!), boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

This price is considerably below the market rate for embroidered Rollins blazers from the Ivy League, and so if you're a Brown graduate, or want to add this to your Ivy collection, move quickly!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Mike Petrik said:


> PM sent re 2 for $20.


Thanks for the PM, Mike! All set.

*Still have a few more of these... *


----------



## never behind

***SOLD***

Black calfskin belt from O'Connell's. Made by Martin Dingman. Belt is size 40, 1 1/4" wide and per O'Connell's comes with two buckles - brass and nickel.

Belt has never been worn. I've tried it on and it has some creasing from that (see pictures). I ordered the wrong size and by the time I realized that, the return window had passed.

Asking $60 shipped CONUS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Price includes US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Gore-Tex Thinsulate 8" L.L. Bean Boots for The Trad Lady...*

Someone must have a wife or daughter who could use these...

*Vintage L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Shoe, Women's Size 7 M*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  
 

*VG Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; uppers are definitely
broken in. There is a slight lightening of the leather color fading to the
back of the boots; not that noticeable, but must be mentioned.

Thinsulate™ Insulation for extra warmth during cold snaps. Waterproof,
breathable Gore-Tex® lining keeps your feet dry and comfortable in extreme wet weather. *WOMEN'S SIZE 7 M*

*PRICE: $45* (Heavy shipping)

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*NEW, IN BOX BROOKS BROTHERS BELT STRAP.

Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!

*​
Size 38; includes original hang-tag, box, interior tissue wrapping. New and unused!

Made in Italy, this is Brooks Brothers 1" belt strap (actually 7/8") is designed to work with their utterly Ivy sterling silver slide buckles. Black calfskin.

This currently retails for $98, plus shipping, so how about $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! OLD-SCHOOL BROOKS BROTHERS STERLING SILVER SLIDE BUCKLE.

CLAIMED!



NO LONGER MADE!*​
The sterling silver engine-turned slide buckle was--and is--one of the staples of an Ivy wardrobe. Paired with a calfskin (or, for the dandies, alligator) strap this was an exceptionally elegant accent piece.... and one that often had considerable sentimental value, for these buckles were often presented to mark important milestones, such as a university graduation or engagement.

The best buckles were from Tiffany, with Brooks Brothers running a very close second.

It's thus a terrible shame that both Tiffany and Brooks Brothers have decided to discontinue making these buckles. Tiffany has discontinued them completely, so once their current stock is depleted they are gone for ever. And Brooks has changed the design, so that instead of a solid cut-out back the buckle merely has slim tabs curving in from the sides to hold the belt in place. This, of course, uses far less silver, and so the current Brooks buckles are flimsy (and have a lighter hinge) compared to the buckles of old.

Luckily, I have one of the old-school Brooks Brothers engine-turned sterling silver buckles to pass on today! This has the full cut-out back that is no longer made, and a lovely sturdy hinge. The cartouche is engraved "KJT" but this is not a serious problem as no-one will ever be able to read the initials on your buckle anyway! The buckle is marked both "STERLING" and "Brooks Brothers" on the reverse. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition, and will give you decades of service.

This is the classic buckle designed for use with 1" straps. It measures 1 3/4" by 1 1/8", and weighs precisely 1oz.

The current iteration of the Brooks Brothers buckle (without the proper back) is $248, so how about just $69, OR OFFER, for this old-school version, shipped in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC IVY 1" BELT STRAPS! Size 36, 38.

*​
Designed to be used with sterling silver buckles, both of these straps would fit perfectly with the sterling silver engine turned buckle from Brooks Brothers that I have just listed.

1) Brooks Brothers black strap. This retains some memory from former use, but this will be overlaid with your first wearing. It was Made in the USA, and is tagged size 36. It is in Very Good/Excellent condition. It measures 40 3/4" long. Asking just $28, or offer, shipped in the USA.



   

2) Breakell brown leather strap. This retains some memory from former use, but this will be overlaid with your first wearing; it also has some minor scuffs from use, as shown. Unlike most straps designed for a buckle this also features buckle holes, so that you can either use a regular buckle as an attachment, or a slide buckle. This is size 38, and is in Good/Very Good condition. It measures 41 3/4" long, with 37" to the middle hole. Asking just $20, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*WOOLRICH BARN JACKET WITH BUTTON-OUT WOOL LINER.

CLAIMED



MADE IN THE USA... the last of a breed, now that Woolrich has gone off-shore and closed its American plants.*​
Size XL. Measurements:

Chest: 26 1/4
Sleeve: 23 (measured from the shoulder to cuff)
Sleeve: c. 36 1/4 (measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 23 1/2 (slopes into the sleeve)
Length: 29 1/2

Woolrich used to one of the classic American clothing companies, producing in its Pennsylvania plants wonderful field wear that did its job and looked good while doing so. Unfortunately, Woolrich closed its last plant at the end of last year, and so will no longer be Made in the USA.

Luckily, this wonderful Field Jacket dates from when Woolrich WAS Made in the USA!

Cut as a traditional Field Jacket this features two long, deep, front pockets whose flaps are made from the bottom of the handwarmer pockets that are placed above them.The jacket is fastened with heavy-duty snap featuring a classic American Indian head motif. The jacket has a leatherette collar.

The back is pleated like a bi-swing back for ease of movement, with an elasticated cincing half-belt built into the waist--the elastic is still firm and tight.

The cuffs have strap adjusters--again, secured by snaps.

This jacket features a very desirable button-in lined with a Southwestern colouring and motif; there is no fabric content listed, but this appears to be Woolrich's standard 85/15 wool/nylon blend.

This is a vintage jacket, and so it does have some minor issues commensurate with use. First, as can be seen in the pictures showing the underside of the pocket flap this has faded, although since the fading is uniform throughout this isn't really noticeable. The cuffs have minor frays, and there are the usual scuffs and blemishes from use.

Overall, then, this jacket is in Good condition, and--like any vintage American Woolrich product--is ready to give you decades more service!

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA for this Made in the USA Old-School Field Jacket!


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> *WOOLRICH BARN JACKET WITH BUTTON-OUT WOOL LINER.
> 
> 
> 
> MADE IN THE USA... the last of a breed, now that Woolrich has gone off-shore and closed its American plants.*​
> Size XL. Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 26 1/4
> Sleeve: 23 (measured from the shoulder to cuff)
> Sleeve: c. 36 1/4 (measured like a shirt)
> Shoulder: 23 1/2 (slopes into the sleeve)
> Length: 29 1/2
> 
> Woolrich used to one of the classic American clothing companies, producing in its Pennsylvania plants wonderful field wear that did its job and looked good while doing so. Unfortunately, Woolrich closed its last plant at the end of last year, and so will no longer be Made in the USA.
> 
> Luckily, this wonderful Field Jacket dates from when Woolrich WAS Made in the USA!
> 
> Cut as a traditional Field Jacket this features two long, deep, front pockets whose flaps are made from the bottom of the handwarmer pockets that are placed above them.The jacket is fastened with heavy-duty snap featuring a classic American Indian head motif. The jacket has a leatherette collar.
> 
> The back is pleated like a bi-swing back for ease of movement, with an elasticated cincing half-belt built into the waist--the elastic is still firm and tight.
> 
> The cuffs have strap adjusters--again, secured by snaps.
> 
> This jacket features a very desirable button-in lined with a Southwestern colouring and motif; there is no fabric content listed, but this appears to be Woolrich's standard 85/15 wool/nylon blend.
> 
> This is a vintage jacket, and so it does have some minor issues commensurate with use. First, as can be seen in the pictures showing the underside of the pocket flap this has faded, although since the fading is uniform throughout this isn't really noticeable. The cuffs have minor frays, and there are the usual scuffs and blemishes from use.
> 
> Overall, then, this jacket is in Good condition, and--like any vintage American Woolrich product--is ready to give you decades more service!
> 
> Asking just $35, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA for this Made in the USA Old-School Field Jacket!


Too big for me, but for $35, do not let this one get away!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Inexpensive Tennis Shirts - Size 6/Medium *

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Standard Lacoste Tennis Shirts*










*$12 each; both for $20!*

************************************************
*Sea Foam Green, Lacoste Size 6*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; looks barely worn.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: 6*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $12*

************************************************
*Navy Blue Lacoste, Size 6*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; looks barely worn.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: 6*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each; both for $20!*

*********************************************
*Vintage Le Tigre Tennis Shirts, Size Large (fits like medium)*










*$12 each; all 3 for $30!*

************************************************
*Light Blue Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 19"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 21"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12*

************************************************
*Light Yellow Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 18"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $12*

*****************************************
*Light Tan Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each; 3 for $30!*

*SPECIAL* - If you buy all 5 of these tennis shirts for $50, I will throw in the pink striped knit one for FREE!

*Pink w/Green Stripes Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size L*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Good Condition*; worn, small holes and rust spot at collar
(not visible while wearing), but no rips, stains, etc.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% knit cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 26"

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,*
*cuffs, collar points, etc. No stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*******************************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Lightweight Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

**BLOOPER* No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No tears, holes, etc. However, I missed some well 
camouflaged spots at the shop... see the pics.*
(Tell them you spilled ketchup during the hotdog eating contest against Joey Chestnut!)

*PRICE: $8*

*******************************************************
*Lands' End Multi-Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt, XXL*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*Good Condition*; Aside from spots, this would be
Excellent condition. Washed maybe a handful of times.
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton seersucker
*TAGGED: XXL (18-18.5)*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $8*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Levi's 505 Corduroy 5-Pocket Pants, Size 38 x 30*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*VG+ Condition* The hems look almost new.
Levi's 505; 75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38 x 30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 5 Pocket; 5 Belt loops
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## HerrDavid

*Price drop -- $220 shipped!
*


HerrDavid said:


> *Price drop -- $230 shipped!
> 
> Gloverall 512C Duffle Coat, sz 38 -- Brand New w/Tags
> *
> View attachment 28841
> 
> 
> Bought on sale a few years ago from Stuarts London. Turned out to be too large for me, but return shipping to UK was cost prohibitive. Been meaning to sell it ever since.
> 
> 80% wool, 20% polyamide; real horn toggles w/leather enclosures (extras supplied by Gloverall included), throat latch, blackwatch tartan lining, made in England. Completely new and unworn -- tags still attached.
> 
> The same coat currently retails for *$650* at O'Connell's (link), but this one has an awesome blackwatch lining (much like J Press's version of a few years ago).
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Chest: 23in
> Length: 37in
> Shoulders: 20in
> Sleeves: 25.5in
> 
> View attachment 28842
> 
> 
> View attachment 28843


----------



## TweedyDon

*PERFECT FOR ST PATRICK'S DAY!


*​
Vintage Langrock tie featuring a Crock of Gold on a dark green background. All silk, and Made in...England!

3 1/4" wide, and in excellent condition.

Just $25, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

(The pale green egg is entirely natural and was laid this morning by one of the hens at Old Waterhollow Dairy, home of WaterhollowTweed!)

https://s290.photobucket.com/user/tweedydon/media/ST PATRICKS 2019/DSC00121_zpswvdxubui.jpg.html


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE! SOLID GREEN HARRIS TWEED JACKET.*

**

*Made in France by Charles Le Golf of Paris.*

*Hundreds more items on SF--check out the "Active Sellers" list on the Left--I'm tweedydon!*

*Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...*

*...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of classic items*​
c. 44, 46. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 24 1/2 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 21 1/2
Length: 30

Charles Le Golf was founded in 1982 by two brothers-in- law--one a tailor, the other an entrepreneur. As you can tell from the firm's name, the company followed the very French tradition of producing clothing based on a deep love of English fabrics and tailoring, combined with a softer, more Continental approach to tailoring. (And Charles Le Golf went one step further in their Anglophilia, using a traditional London black cab as their delivery vehicle!) Not surprisingly, this approach has been a great success--fueled mainly by the beauty and quality of their clothing, but aided by their marketing; the black cab, and the first store in the prestigious Madelaine district of Paris helped a lot!

This jacket is a lovely example of their wares. Cut from a beautiful and rare solid green Harris Tweed--a wonderfully French fabric if ever there was one, combining their beloved Scottish tradition with a French sense of colour--this is cut as a Continental three button jacket with darting and a very slouchy, soft French silhouette. It has a twin vent and four button cuffs with faux buttonholes. It appears to be fully canvassed, and was Made in France.

Alas, this jacket does have some issues--although none that prevent it being worn as it is as a lovely casual weekend jacket! First, it has several small frays in the lining--although these are very small and could either be ignored or easily patched. Second, it has some minor rubs on the left shoulder. Third, there is the start of a fray on the edge of the right-hand cuff. Finally, there is a pinhead hole on the lower right lapel, although this blends into the tweed.

Despite these issues this is still a lovely jacket with an unusual provenance cut from a very rare and beautiful Harris tweed that would be perfect for strolling along the banks of the Seine in Spring..... So how about $25 for this jacket in Good condition, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*SMYTHSON OF BOND STREET WALLET.



With the understated elegance of gold corner protectors!*​
Founded in 1897 Smythson of Bond Street is one of the premier traditional makers of luxury leather goods in England. Past customers include Audrey Hepburn, Princess Diana, and Winston Churchill, while current customers include the Queen, the Duke of Edinburgh, and Prince Charles!

I'm thus delighted to pass on a beautiful (and functional) Smythson wallet.... and a Smythson case for eyeglasses will follow shortly!

This wallet is absolutely beautiful! Made from calf leather, this is a classic English wallet with six card slots and two full-length pockets for banknotes and receipts.

This wallet also has a feature that Smythson's current wallets lack--corner protectors on the two front corners to protect the leather where wear is greatest. Naturally, given Smythson's reputation for luxury these are made from gold.... and given Smythson's equally well-deserved reputation for subtlety these are understated and elegant. And it is a tribute to Smythson's precision and attention to detail that each of these gold protectors are stamped "Smythson", as well as "14ct" and "1/20th"--indicating that each is made with precisely 1/20th of a oz of 14ct gold.

This wallet was, of course, made by hand in England by Smythson's own artisans. It measures 4" x 4 1/2" closed.

This wallet has seen very sparing use, being mainly used to store old ID cards in a cedar box rather than being in everyday use. It is thus in excellent condition.

The original retail on this wallet was between $425 and $500, so how about $115, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA?


----------



## TweedyDon

*SMYTHSON OF BOND STREET EYEGLASSES CASE



Made in England from calf leather; lined with pigskin suede.*​
As you'd expect from Smythson this is absolutely beautiful! Likely made from calf leather this has an expandable bottom to accomodate your eyeglasses with ease and a fold-over flap to keep them in place; this is itself secured by an elegant leather strap across the front of the case.

The case is fully lined in soft pigskin suede to protect your lenses.

This case was used very sparingly, if at all, and has been carefully stored for the past decade. It is thus in excellent condition, with one one tiny rub on the back and inconsequential scuffs on the lining of the flap, as shown.

It was, of course, Made in England by Smythson's artisans.

It measures 7" x 3".

Smythson no longer offer cases as secure or as beautifully lined as this, and so the original retail would have been around $250. Given this, how about $69, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA? A bargain for an incredibly beautiful and luxurious eyeglass case that will give you decades of service!


----------



## TweedyDon

*BEAUTIFUL Anglophile Glen Plaid Suit in Cashmere & Wool!*

*Also, please "Like" my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed, for previews of new items...

...and please check out my website,www.waterhollowtweed.com, for hundreds of Tradly items!*


**

*Made in Italy for Arthur & Fox of Paris!*​
c. 43, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/8 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30

Waist: 18 1/4 (+1)
Inseam: 30 1/2 (+1 1/2)

Despite their very English name Arthur & Fox are very much a French clothiers, located on the Boulevard Saint Germain in Paris. Like many upper-tier French clothiers they have an on-going love affair with both English and Italian tailoring, and their suits often have elements of both--a very English look, but with a softer Italian cut.

This suit is a wonderful example of their approach! With its three button front, twin vent, and functional ticket pocket this beautiful Glen Plaid suit is clearly inspired by traditional English country wear. But this was Made in Italy--and the cut is far less severe than anything that would be made in Savile Row, with a beautifully fluid lapel roll, more natural shoulders, and the elegant drape that only a cloth that includes cashmere (here, 5% with the rest being super-soft wool) can achieve.

The jacket is half-canvassed and fully lined, and has four button cuffs with faux buttonholes. The trousers are pleated and cuffed.

This suit is in excellent condition, although it does have two very small blemishes. First, there is a very faint mark at the base of the lapel on the left-hand side. This is mainly on the underside, and, in any case, I only found this when taking close-up pictures from about 1" away--and even then had to check to make sure it wasn't a trick of the light! So, this won't be seen when worn. Second, there is a tiny snag hole on the inner upper thigh near the seam. This would be a very easy repair--or else could simply be ignored--and will never be seen when worn--I only found it as I was measuring the inseam!

Given these two minor mars, how about $75, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA, for this wonderfully elegant --and rare!--cashmere and wool suit?


----------



## TweedyDon

*Sisley of Italy "On the Waterfront" Jacket.*

**

**

*Extremely cool and eminently wearable!*​c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 27 1/2
Shoulder: 19
Length: 25 1/2

Founded in Italy in 1968, Sisley focuses on producing fashionable yet classic clothing with an Italian twist, aimed at a younger clientele.

But you don't have to be a young fashionable Italian to love and wear this jacket, which is Sisley's version of the classic American work jacket worn by Marlon Brando in "On the Waterfront".

Made from a warm blend of wool and polyester in a bold yet subdued plaid that wouldn't look out of place in the dockside diners and bars of Brando's Hoboken, NJ this has a very comfortable fleece lining and detachable fleece collar. It is closed by a heavy-duty brass Ideal zipper, and features two button-shut interior pockets--one of which features a Sisley signature vintage-style button for closure.

It has knit cuffs and knit hem, two deep slash handwarmer pockets, and a vertical front zippered security pocket. The elbows are protected by cord elbow patches.

This is a lovely, sturdy classic working jacket in Very Good condition--and while not a patch on Aero's recreation of the Waterfront jacket is a much more affordable version at just $35, OR OFFER, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA. Think of this as the jacket that Brando would have *actually* bought as a dockworker!


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Woolrich Hunting Jacket.*

**

*Dating from when Woolrich was still Made in the USA!*

*Tagged 44. Measurements:*​
Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 23 (33 1/2 when measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 18 3/4
Length (bottom of collar): 27 1/2
Length (top of collar): 30 3/4

Although this is not tagged as being Made in the USA, this wonderful jacket dates to the late 1960s or early 1970s, and so was made in Pennsylvania.

Woolrich were bought out last summer, and their production has now been moved overseas--so genuine USA-made Woolrich items are only going to become rarer. So, if this is your size I'd grab it quickly!

This jacket is not, however, desirable only for reasons of nostalgia--it's an exceptionally well-made garment that was designed for success in the field. Indeed, I find Woolrich hunting jackets to be better designed and more functional than Filson Mackinaws.

Cut from scarlet wool twill--a colour preferred for hunting before Blaze Orange became standard in the late 1960s and early 1970s--this jacket is fastened with five oversized buttons at the front; it also features a concealed placket. It has four flapped pockets at the front, for carrying shells, turkey calls, and other items; these are all secured with pressstuds. It has two deep slash handwarmer pockets at the front, also,

It has an oversized collar that was flip up to provide wind-protection--a feature that is lacking on Filson Mackinaws

It features a full-length game pocket to the rear. The sleeves feature storm cuffs, and are edged in suede for longevity; they also feature cuff adjusters.

The jacket has a quilted lining for warmth; this is printed with pictures of game animals, game birds, and hunters!

This jacket has seen real field use, and so has multiple small repairs throughout for snag holes caused by briars--these add t its character! It has all of its original buttons, and limited wear to the buttonholes. It is missing the interior waist drawstring--but you couldn't tell this when it is worn, and in any case you'd never use it. (This was often removed by hunters as it was just a distraction.) It could also use a dry-clean to freshen it up.

Overall, then, this is in Good/Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $55, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

More pictures of the above jacket:


----------



## Mike B

For Sale: 1 PRL Navy/Red Striped Tie, 3.5" width, 58" length and 1 Brooks Brothers Navy 'Scorpion' Tie, 3" width, 54" length










$13 for 1 or $20 for both


----------



## gamma68

*REVERSIBLE TAN/CORDUROY HARRINGTON G9 JACKET*
Tagged size M (please see measurements)

Here's a really nice unbranded Harrington jacket that you can wear in the traditional rain-resistant poly/cotton tan or reverse to a handsome navy blue cotton/poly corduroy. The corduroy is a nice touch as it makes the jacket a bit warmer than the standard Harrington with tartan lining. Otherwise, this jacket features the same design as the "classic" original Harrington jackets, including button-flap hand warmer pockets; two-button collar; umbrella-like back vent to keep rain away; ribbed elastic collar, waistband and cuffs; double YKK zipper.

The jacket is in excellent condition with no stains, holes, or odors. The zipper works fine. All buttons are present. Slight pilling on the knits.

Measurements (taken with jacket zipped and lying flat)
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve from collar center to end of knit cuff: 34.5"
Length from bottom of collar to bottom of knit waistband: 26"

No shoulder measurement as the sleeves are set into the upper portion of the jacket.

*Asking $40 with CONUS shipping.*


----------



## gamma68

*JPRESS CUSTOM-MAKE (?) GREEN GINGHAM-CHECK PINPOINT OXFORD*
Made in the USA
No size tag, please see measurements

Classic gingham pinpoint Oxford from the classic Ivy Style haberdashery. This shirt may have been a custom-make, since it has no size tag but the former owner's (?) name clearly printed on the fabric tag.

100% cotton with Mother of Pearl buttons. Cuffs are double-buttoned. No chest pocket.

Excellent condition with no flaws.

Measurements (estimated size XL)
Collar: 19"
Chest: 27.5"
Sleeve: 36"

*Asking $30 CONUS*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...*

*I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,*
*but Vintage Ace combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought*
*I'd give 'em a try...*

Price includes US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.

*$12 each, 2 for $20*

*Genuine Ace® Hard Rubber Combs*

After 150+ years, Ace® stopped making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the early 2000's. Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China. 

I came across these recently, and thought some of the members might be interested. The packaging is kind of beat up, but these are dated 1996, over 20 years old! I have a couple of them, so pick up both for $20!


Click pic for larger view.

 

Length: 5"
Height: 1-1/8"
All fine teeth
*PRICE: $12 each, 2 for $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP and drop...*

*Price includes US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Gore-Tex Thinsulate 8" L.L. Bean Boots for The Trad Lady...*

Someone must have a wife or daughter who could use these...

*Vintage L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Shoe, Women's Size 7 M*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
  
  
 

*VG Condition*; Sole shows almost no wear; uppers are definitely
broken in. There is a slight lightening of the leather color fading to the
back of the boots; not that noticeable, but must be mentioned.

Thinsulate™ Insulation for extra warmth during cold snaps. Waterproof,
breathable Gore-Tex® lining keeps your feet dry and comfortable in extreme wet weather. *WOMEN'S SIZE 7 M*

*PRICE: $45* -> *$40 *(Heavy shipping)

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...

Prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Pants are in great condition. No wear on hems,
pockets, waistband, etc. No spots, stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*Levi's 505 Corduroy 5-Pocket Pants, Size 38 x 30*


Click pics for larger view.

  
  
*VG+ Condition* The hems look almost new.
Levi's 505; 75% Cotton/25% Poly; Made in Columbia
*TAGGED: 38 x 30*
Waist: 39"
Inseam: 29.5"
Outseam: 41", bottom of waistband
Leg opening: 9"
Flat Front; 5 Pocket; 5 Belt loops
*PRICE: $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsport said:


> Any interest in two, Barbarian Rugby shirts. Size Medium. Both new condition and only washed once each. One is Navy/Gray strip the other is Navy with a Red stripe. Let me know if any interest and I'll provide whatever pics and measurements you want. We can also then negotiate a price. Thanks!


Are these still available? What length are they?


----------



## Oldsport

Yes. Available. Length? Not sure what you mean. They are medium regular. Do you want a measurement?


----------



## never behind

Peal & Co mid-brown cap toe oxford shoes. Size 9E. Lightly used; approximately one year old. Made by Crockett & Jones on last 240.

Very nice shoes. I just can't get the fit to work, so it's time to move on. Asking $250 with free shipping to CONUS. Comes in original box. Shoe trees not included.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

***SOLD***

Still available. Open to offers.



never behind said:


> Black calfskin belt from O'Connell's. Made by Martin Dingman. Belt is size 40, 1 1/4" wide and per O'Connell's comes with two buckles - brass and nickel.
> 
> Belt has never been worn. I've tried it on and it has some creasing from that (see pictures). I ordered the wrong size and by the time I realized that, the return window had passed.
> 
> Asking $60 shipped CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

*The Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Authentic Dress Shirt.* Detachable wing collar, Pique bib front panel, Egyptian cotton. In my opinion, the pinnacle of formal shirts. All are the same shirt but some have Southwick labels. MSRP $225.

15-34, 15.5-32, 15.5-33SOLD, 15.5-35, 16-34, 16.5-34, 16.5-35, 17-34.

*$60*

Price includes shipping by Priority Mail to US address. Box not included. Paypal only, payment for merchandise, not gift. I absorb Paypal charges.

Click on thumbnail pics to expand.


----------



## abnercollie

Anyone who is selling or would sell any vintage Brooks Brothers tweed jackets or overcoats, please let me know. I am looking for black/silver label stuff or earlier. I know I am new but I have a lot of ebay feedback I can provide on request.


----------



## FLMike

abnercollie said:


> Anyone who is selling or would sell any vintage Brooks Brothers tweed jackets or overcoats, please let me know. I am looking for black/silver label stuff or earlier. I know I am new but I have a lot of ebay feedback I can provide on request.


What size?


----------



## abnercollie

FLMike said:


> What size?


I am probably looking for a pit to pit of 21.5 or higher for jackets, though my preferred pit to pit is probably more like 22-23+. Regular or short would be my length preference, but I would also buy a Long overcoat. I'm willing to pay good money for good pieces!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...

Inexpensive Tennis Shirts - Size 6/Medium *

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Standard Lacoste Tennis Shirts*










*$12 each; both for $20!*

************************************************
*Sea Foam Green, Lacoste Size 6*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; looks barely worn.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: 6*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $12*

************************************************
*Navy Blue Lacoste, Size 6*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG+ Condition*; looks barely worn.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Peru
*TAGGED: 6*
Neck: 18"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 22"
BOC: 26"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each; both for $20!*

*********************************************
*Vintage Le Tigre Tennis Shirts, Size Large (fits like medium)*










*$12 each; all 3 for $30!*

************************************************
*Light Blue Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 19"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 21"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $12*

************************************************
*Light Yellow Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 18"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $12*

*****************************************
*Light Tan Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $12*

*$12 each; 3 for $30!*

*SPECIAL* - If you buy all 5 of these tennis shirts for $50, I will throw in the pink striped knit one for FREE!

*Pink w/Green Stripes Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size L*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Good Condition*; worn, small holes and rust spot at collar
(not visible while wearing), but no rips, stains, etc.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% knit cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 26"

*Please PM with questions or interest*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...

Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,*
*cuffs, collar points, etc. No stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*******************************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Lightweight Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...

Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

**BLOOPER* No wear on collars, cuffs, collar points, etc.
No tears, holes, etc. However, I missed some well 
camouflaged spots at the shop... see the pics.*
(Tell them you spilled ketchup during the hotdog eating contest against Joey Chestnut!)

*PRICE: $8*

*******************************************************
*Lands' End Multi-Plaid Seersucker Camp Shirt, XXL*


Click pics for larger view.

 
 
*Good Condition*; Aside from spots, this would be
Excellent condition. Washed maybe a handful of times.
Straight bottom; Made in China; 100% Cotton seersucker
*TAGGED: XXL (18-18.5)*
Neck: 19"
S2S: 21"
P2P: 28"
BOC: 29.5"
*PRICE: $8*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TDWat

never behind said:


> Peal & Co mid-brown cap toe oxford shoes. Size 9E. Lightly used; approximately one year old. Made by Crockett & Jones on last 240.
> 
> Very nice shoes. I just can't get the fit to work, so it's time to move on. Asking $250 with free shipping to CONUS. Comes in original box. Shoe trees not included.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these 9E in American sizing (i.e., (9 wide)) or in C&J's UK sizing (i.e., roughly 10 regular/medium width)?


----------



## never behind

TDWat said:


> Are these 9E in American sizing (i.e., (9 wide)) or in C&J's UK sizing (i.e., roughly 10 regular/medium width)?


They were a BB purchase so I've assumed they were US sized. I wear a UK8.5 F in English brands (Cheaney, Loake).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith

In my experience BB Peal & Co shoes are always US sized.


----------



## dorji

A Drake's wool-silk (70-30) square *$GONE*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*UPDATE...

Inexpensive Tennis Shirts - Size 6/Medium *

*All prices include US/APO shipping.
International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*STILL AVAILABLE*

*Vintage Le Tigre Tennis Shirts, Size Large (fits like medium)*










*$10 each; all 4 for $30!*

************************************************
*Light Blue Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 19"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 21"
BOC: 25"
*PRICE: $10*

************************************************
*Light Yellow Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 18"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $10*

*****************************************
*Light Tan Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size*


Click pics for larger view.


*VG Condition*; worn, but no holes, rips, stains, etc
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% pique cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 19.5"
S2S: 18.5"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 27"
*PRICE: $10*

*$10 each; All 4 for $30!*

*SPECIAL* - If you buy all 3 of these tennis shirts for $30, I will throw in the pink striped knit one for FREE!

*Pink w/Green Stripes Vintage LeTigre Tennis Shirt, Size L*


Click pics for larger view.

  
*Good Condition*; worn, small holes and rust spot at collar
(not visible while wearing), but no rips, stains, etc.
2 button placket; Ribbed Sleeve; Straight bottom
100% knit cotton; Made in Taiwan
*TAGGED: L* (more like a medium)
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 18"
P2P: 20.5"
BOC: 26"

*********************************************
*Standard Lacoste Tennis Shirts - GONE*










*SOLD*

*Please PM with questions or interest*


----------



## gamma68

Bump

*REVERSIBLE TAN/CORDUROY HARRINGTON G9 JACKET*
(please see measurements)

Here's a really nice unbranded Harrington jacketthat you can wear in the traditional rain-resistant poly/cotton tan or reverse to a handsome navy blue cotton/poly corduroy. The corduroy is a nice touch as it makes the jacket a bit warmer than the standard Harrington with tartan lining. Otherwise, this jacketfeatures the same design as the "classic" original Harrington jackets, including button-flap hand warmer pockets; two-button collar; umbrella-like back vent to keep rain away; ribbed elastic collar, waistband and cuffs; double YKK zipper.

The jacket is in excellent condition with no stains, holes, or odors. The zipper works fine. All buttons are present. Slight pilling on the knits.

Measurements (taken with jacket zipped and lying flat)
Chest: 23.5"
Sleeve from collar center to end of knit cuff: 34.5"
Length from bottom of collarto bottom of knit waistband: 26"

No shoulder measurement as the sleeves are set into the upper portion of the jacket.

*Asking $40 with CONUS shipping.*


----------



## gamma68

Bump

*JPRESS CUSTOM-MAKE (?) GREEN GINGHAM-CHECK PINPOINT OXFORD*
Made in the USA
No size tag, please see measurements

Classic gingham pinpoint Oxford from the classic Ivy Style haberdashery. This shirtmay have been a custom-make, since it has no size tag but the former owner's (?) name clearly printed on the .

100% cotton with Mother of Pearl buttons. Cuffs are double-buttoned. No chest pocket.

Excellent condition with no flaws.

Measurements (estimated size XL)
Collar: 19"
Chest: 27.5"
Sleeve: 36"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL "Dressed Down Tailoring"*

*K Jacket by Boglioli*

*CLAIMED!*


**

*Retail c. $1,595*​
Boglioli have been operating a family tailoring firm in the same facility in Gambara, Italy, since 1974--although they were established as a family-run business in the early 1900s--but it wasn't until Pierluigi Boglioli joined the family business that they started to innovate and become one of the leading Italian menswear brands, famous for their unstructured tailoring and use of garment washing to dye luxurious fabrics, giving them a distinctively elegant yet casual look.

It's not surprising that Boglioli were among the pioneers of dressed-down tailoring. And they mean just what they say--their clothes are TAILORED clothes, but built in such a way as to eliminate most of the structuring so that they have an exceptionally elegant drape and silhouette.

This is one of Boglioli's signature K Jackets. Cut with a three button front and twin vent, the top button has an execeptionlaly elegant curl. The jacket features contrast pick stitching throughout, and the four button cuffs are fully functional. The sleeves are lined for ease of use, but the body of the jacket is unlined, and largely unstructured. The jacket features patch pockets, and is a gorgeous shimmering slate-blue; the wool is a lovely herringbone twill. It features an angled well chest pocket.

This jacket was, of course, made in Gambara, Italy. It is in absolutely excellent condition.

This retails for around $1,595 at Barney's of New York. (Remember, this is a genuinely tailored garment!) The ebay price is around $475 for NWT versions; $250 for used versions (plus shipping). *So, how about $125, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA--OR OFFER?*

Tagged EU 56; US 46 (recall, this is slim cut), the measurements are:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25
Shoulder: 18 (this is very natural!)
Length: 29 3/4


----------



## gamma68

*HARRY BALLOT OF PRINCETON 3/2 ROLL HARRIS TWEED SACK JACKET*

Harry Ballot of Princeton was one of the major Ivy League clothiers from the Trad heyday. This 3/2 USA-made sack jacket is made of a light smoke gray Harris Tweed with vertical striping of russet and sky blue. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent. It has three-button cuffs and all buttons are leather with metal shanks. Natural shoulders. Clean and ready to wear.

*Measurements*
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeve: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*ASKING $45 CONUS*


----------



## gamma68

*VINTAGE IZOD LACOSTE ANORAK*

A great Trad rainwear piece for spring/summer/fall.

These iconic lightweight Lacoste pullover anoraks are becoming increasingly hard to find. No material tag but feels like a light poly or poly blend, and it's machine washable or you can simply wipe it down with a damp cloth. Features a drawstring hood and waist, elasticized cuffs, a half-chest zip and zip-front pocket with flap (the entire jacket folds into the pocket for storage). Tag image shows best color representation.

Tagged size L and sized generously. Clean and ready to wear.

*Measurements*
Chest: 24.5"
Shoulders: 20"
Sleeve from shoulder seam: 27"
Length from bottom of hood: 27"

*CLAIMED*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...*

*I know this is a bit outside the norm here on The Exchange,*
*but Vintage Ace combs are Trad, and these were thrifted, so I thought*
*I'd give 'em a try...*

*Price includes US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*$12 each, 2 for $20*

*Genuine Ace® Hard Rubber Combs*

After 150+ years, Ace® stopped making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the early 2000's. Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China. 

I came across these recently, and thought some of the members might be interested. The packaging is kind of beat up, but these are dated 1996, over 20 years old! I have a couple of them, so pick up two for $20!


Click pics for larger view.

  

Length: 5"
Height: 1-1/8"
All fine teeth
*PRICE: $12 each, 2 for $20*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## gr8w8er

Just a general statement about Gamma ...
* My shirt arrived extremely quickly.
* It was in good form (crisp, clean, no odor)
* It came with 2 lagniappes, the form of very nice ties. Completely unexpected, unnecessary and they brightened an otherwise disappointing day.

Thank you kind sir. You set a high standard for others, and happily they meet it.



gamma68 said:


> Bump
> 
> *JPRESS CUSTOM-MAKE (?) GREEN GINGHAM-CHECK PINPOINT OXFORD*
> Made in the USA
> No size tag, please see measurements
> 
> Classic gingham pinpoint Oxford from the classic Ivy Style haberdashery. This shirtmay have been a custom-make, since it has no size tag but the former owner's (?) name clearly printed on the .
> 
> 100% cotton with Mother of Pearl buttons. Cuffs are double-buttoned. No chest pocket.
> 
> Excellent condition with no flaws.
> 
> Measurements (estimated size XL)
> Collar: 19"
> Chest: 27.5"
> Sleeve: 36"
> 
> *CLAIMED*


----------



## never behind

Still available. I'm open to offers.

Peal & Co mid-brown cap toe oxford shoes. Size US9E. Lightly used; approximately one year old. Made by Crockett & Jones on last 240.

Very nice shoes. I just can't get the fit to work, so it's time to move on. Asking $250 with free shipping to CONUS. Comes in original box. Shoe trees not included.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

gr8w8er said:


> Just a general statement about Gamma ...
> * My shirt arrived extremely quickly.
> * It was in good form (crisp, clean, no odor)
> * It came with 2 lagniappes, the form of very nice ties. Completely unexpected, unnecessary and they brightened an otherwise disappointing day.
> 
> Thank you kind sir. You set a high standard for others, and happily they meet it.


Thanks for the compliments. Enjoy the shirt and ties!


----------



## Kendall Roberts

Suitsupply navy blue knit tie 
2.5 inches in width
57 inches in length 
100% silk 
$25 - shipping included 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweedyDon

*GRAIL! 1950s J. Press Tuxedo with Shawl Collar.

*​
In Very Good condition.

c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/4
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 31 3/4

Waist: 17
Inseam: 30 (+2 3/4(
Rise: 13 1/4

This is absolutely wonderful! Union Made in the USA for J. Press the interior Union label dates this to between 1949 and 1962 and so it was likely made in the 1950s.

Given its date and provenance it's not surprising that this tuxedo is so stylish that it would be perfectly with the Rat Pack. Cut as a classic shawl-collar tuxedo is is, as you'd expect from Press, a sack, with a single button closure. It is fully canvassed and fully lined, and has a single center vent. It has two button cuffs and flapped front pockets, as well as two deep interior pockets lined with sturdy cotton duck.

The trousers are flat-front and uncuffed, and have the appropriate military stripe in satin. As is typical for the period they are higher rise than contemporary trousers (see measurements above) and they feature the suspender buttons on the outside of the waistband. They also mark a neat transition between the trousers of the 1930s and 1940s with their button flys and the zipper fly of the 1960s; these have a zipper fly, but they do not have the standard metal clip at the top of the zipper. Instead, they fasten at the waistband by two offset buttons.

The zipper is the original Talon, and it moves beautifully fluidly.

Since it is almost 70 years old this tuxedo has some minor flaws. First, the front button needs to be re-attached, as it is currently loose. Second, it needs a dry clean; it was cleaned before storage, but i has some surface dust marks from being stored and could use a clean to freshen it up. (Please note that the shading on the jacket that appears in pictures is not the surface dust, which is very minor, but dappling from late afternoon sun!) And there is a minor mark on the lapel at the end, as shown, and two small surface scuffs on the shoulder. Finally, there are some surface lines on the trousers from hanging; these would be removed with its first dry clean. This is thus in overall Very Good condition.

Overall, then, this is a lovely example of a 1950s tuxedo from J. Press, and it's a bargain at just $65, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*GORGEOUS London Bespoke Jacket made by L. G. Wilkinson, of 11, St George Street, London.



THE OLDEST FAMILY-OWNED BESPOKE TAILORS IN LONDON*!​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 26 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 30

Founded in 1919, L.G. Wilkinson has occupied the same premises at 11, St George Street since 1924. It still operates today, as it the oldest family-owned bespoke tailoring business in London. Unlike many London tailors--including some on Savile Row--Wilkinson's cuts all of its cloth and makes all of its garments on the premises, in the traditional way, rather than measuring its customers and outsourcing the work to non-British tailoring companies. This does mean that Wilkinson's jackets are more expensive than many of their rivals'--but the fact that they continue to flourish shows that their clients appreciate the value of a truly British tailoring firm, and the continuance with tradition that it represents.

This jacket is a testament to the exceptionally high quality of the tailoring that you can expect from a true London bespoke tailor. Cut from a lovely sort wool cloth in traditional Glen Plaid in black and cream with crimson windowpane overchecking--this wonderful jacket is, of course, both fully canvassed and fully lined. Cut as a traditional British three button jacket with darting it features simply tons of handwork throughout--even the buttonholes are sewn by hand, and are, of course, all fully functional. It has a twin vent, and all of the buttons are a lovely dark natural horn.

As befits a bespoke garment this has plenty of attention to detail; the pocket flaps are lined with the same wool felting as the collar, for example, rather than with the same material as the lining. This jacket was completed on the 12th January, 1979--but given its utterly classic cut it could have been made last week.

This jacket has some minor rumpling from storage--this will be removed with its first dry-clean or press--and a very small spot on one cuff, as shown. It also has some minor age discoloration at the collar fold, as shown--this should be removed with its first dry-clean. It is thus in Very Good condition and a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*VINTAGE Plaid Jacket With Flapped Breast Pocket!

*​
c. 42, 44. Measurements:

Chest: 22 1/2
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 31 1/2

PMB (Pincus Bros Maxwell) was founded in 1911, and is one of the great traditional American clothiers, making most of their items in Philadelphia--hence the Liberty Bell on their labels.

This wonderful jacket was certainly made in Philadelphia, hailing as it does from the late 1960s to early 1970s. The lighter-weight wool cloth that it is cut from is a lovely rare autumnal plaid that's exceptionally versatile.

Cut as a contemporary two button jacket with subtle darts, this was made for Jack Donnelly's of Trenton, back when Trenton was the place to be in NJ, and Donnelly's was a wonderful, traditional men's store serving local politicians and visiting Princetonians. This is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features crested brass buttons. And, best of all, not only are the lower exterior pockets flapped--the exterior breast pocket is flapped, too, a feature that occasioanlly appeared in Ivy clothing in the 1950s and 1960s but has since died out.

Union made in the USA, this is in excellent condition apart from a tiny pinhole on the right shoulder which could be readily ignored.

Asking just $29, or offer, shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*3) VINTAGE 1960s SACK TWEED JACKET!



In a wonderful Glen Plaid with moss green, peat black, and Royal Blue overchecking!*​
c. 42S. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 23 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 28 1/4

This is lovely--and utterly 1960s! Although there are no labels in this jacket it was clearly made in the USA during the 1960s. Cut as an increasingly rare 2 button sack this also nods to 1960s Anglophilia, with its twin vents and slanted hacking pockets.

It is half-lined in a rich dark plum, and is half-canvassed. It has two buttons cuffs--all of the buttons are original.

This does have some minor marks to the reverse of the left sleeve, as shown--these might well come out with dry-cleaning.

It is thus in Very Good condition, and is a bargain at just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*4) CLASSIC VINTAGE 1960s 3/2 SACK BLAZER FROM THE ENGLISH SHOP OF PRINCETON!

*​
Pair this with khakis (worn just slightly too short), a pink or white OCBD, and a regimental tie and you'll pass for Princeton Class of '68!

c. 43. Measurements:

Chest: 21 7/8
Sleeve: 24 1/4 (+2 1/4)
Shoulder: 18
Length: 30

Dating from the 1960s and cut from a lovely and unusual chocolate brown hopsack this was made for The English Shop of Princeton during the heyday of Ivy Style, when The English Shop, together with Langrock and Norman Hilton, led the way in purveying Ivy Style in Princeton.

Union Made in the USA this jacket is cut as a classic 3/2 sack jacket with a beautifully fluid lapel roll. It has flapped, patch pockets, a single center vent, and two button cuffs--all of the buttons are original. This jacket is fully canvassed and half-lined, and in excellent condition apart from a tiny mark on one sleeve by the button, as shown.

A bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA!


----------



## TweedyDon

*5) WONDERFUL VINTAGE 1950s 3/2 SACK JACKET--CUT FROM FORSTMANN NAILHEAD FABRIC!

*​
*Likely made before 1957, in excellent condition--
--and a RARE LARGER SIZE!*​
c. 46, 48R. Measurements:

Chest: 24 1/4
Sleeve: 24 3/4 (+3/4)
Shoulder: 19 1/4
Length: 30 1/4

This is wonderful--a beautiful early to mid 1950s 3/2 sack jacket made from Forstmann fabric, in a rare larger size, in excellent condition! If this is your size, grab it, as it is unlikely to last long!

This jacket is cut from a beautiful wool cloth that's utterly mid-century--a subdued nailhead pattern in petrol blue and jet black, giving it an intriguing appearance at a distance, and a spectacular one close-up. The fabric was made by Fortsmann, which was founde din 1904 by German immigrants. It quickly gained a reputation as producing very high quality cloth, and the Forstmann label on a jacket was a sign of exceptional quality. Forstmann was bought out by the textile giant J.P. Stevens in 1957, and that fact, combined with the Union label, indicates that this jacket was made prior to 1957.

This jacket was made by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx for Hughes & Hatcher of Detroit. Hughes & Hatcher was founded in 1910, and in its day was the most prestigious store in Detroit--then a thriving, wealthy, stylish city. Alas, Hughes & Hatcher closed in 1982... and its landmark store was demolished in 2004.

This jacket has thus fared much better than the store that sold it!

This jacket's cut and construction do full justice to the fabric from which it is cut. Made by Hart, Shaffner, and Marx for Hughes & Hatcher, this is a classic 3/2 sack with a lovely fluid lapel roll this features two flapped, patch pockets with beautifully curved lapped seams. It has a single center vent--shallow, as is period-appropriate--and beautifully period-correct lapels. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined. Although the jacket is a classic 3/2 sack the shoulders are not as natural as Ivy Style dictates, instead having about the same amount of unobtrusive padding as current jackets from Brooks.

This jacket has two buttons cuffs--and the buttons are wonderful! All original to the jacket, they are the colour of polished silver and have a wonderful mid-century pattern of etched concentric circles.

This jacket is in absolutely excellent condition. It was, of course, Union Made in the USA.

Asking just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*LAND ROVER GEAR TWEED JACKET in BEAUTIFUL SPRING GREEN WITH OVERCHECKING!



Made in Canada. Perfect for Spring, Summer, and early Fall!*​
Tagged 41R. Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19 1/2
Length: 30 1/2

Capitalizing on the current love of all things "heritage" Land Rover has collaborated with several clothing manufacturers to produce "Land Rover Gear"--a Land-Rover themed twist of classic clothing.

While most of these products were utterly forgettable, some stood out as Land Rover occasionally had the sense to collaborate with real clothing companies, rather than those that just placed logos on sweatshirts and fleeces. One of the most notable of these collaborations was that Land Rover had with Barbour.

While this isn't a Barbour x Land Rover tweed, it IS an extremely well-made and beautiful jacket, Made in Canada. True to its British heritage by way of Land Rover this is inspired by a traditional hacking jacket, with a three button front, darts, and a wonderful moss-green base with (extremely!) subtle overchecking in Royal Blue, cream, and chestnut.

Is is unvented, fully canvassed, and fully lined, with four button cuffs. It is in absolutely excellent condition; the two exterior pockets are still basted shut!

Despite being made for Land Rover this is a *real* tweed jacket, and so is a bargain at just $45, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.

PS: If you're interested in Land Rovers, one of the best defences of them as city vehicles is given in Iain Banks' novel *Dead Air*!


----------



## TweedyDon

*CLASSIC ENGLISH SAVILE ROW SUMMER BLAZER!



FROM SCABAL, 12 SAVILE ROW, LONDON.*​
Tagged EU 54 (US 44). Measurements:

Chest: 22
Sleeve: 25 3/4 (+1 1/2)
Shoulder: 20 1/4
Length: 32 1/2

Founded in 1938, Scabal still produces its cloth at its traditional mill in Huddersfield, Yorkshire, the center of England's wool trade since the sixteenth century. Although Scabal's business is focused on cloth they opened a shop on Savile Row (at No. 12) in 1972.

Although they are in most respects an utterly traditional British clothier Scabal have always been ready to experiment--indeed, they are known as being one of the more eccentric denizens of the Row. They collaborated, for example, with Salvador Dali in 1971 to produce a series of 12 pictures of his surrealist vision of 21st Century clothing... which no doubt caused considerable anxiety in places like Huntsman and Norton when Scabal moved to the Row just a year later!

Scabal also has links to Hollywood; Vito Corleone's tuxedo in *The Godfather* was from Scabal, as were almost all of Robert De Niro's suits in *Casino*.

This jacket thus represents a rare opportunity to acquire a light summer blazer from one of the most illustrious British tailoring houses. The cloth of this jacket is, as you would expect, wonderful. Cut from a lightweight Scabal Super 100s cloth with a beautifully soft hand (which Scabal attribute to the soft Yorkshire water used in their mill) this is wonderful light Navy blue. The jacket is fully canvassed and fully lined in Scabal's signature lining. Cut as a contemporary two-button blazer with darting, this has a twin vent--as you'd expect from a Savile Row jacket--and four button cuffs. It has pick stitching throughout.

It was, of course, Made in England.

This does have two small flaws. There is some minor staining to the lining, as shown; likely this is from a spill when the jacket was off and turned lining-out. There is also a very very small mark by the cuff; I only noticed this when doing close-up pictures, so it's very hard to see!

But, because of these marks this jacket is in Very Good condition, and so is a bargain at just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*SLUBBY PURE SILK JACKET.



Perfect for Spring and Summer!*​
Size c. 40, 42. Measurements:

Chest: 21
Sleeve: 25 (+1 3/4)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/4

Formerly the property of an Italian mannequin model... and was last worn in January 2016 on a fashion shoot in Hawaii!

J. G. Hook was founded in 1974 by Max Louis Raab, who wanted to bring back the Ivy Style/preppy look of the 1950s. He succeeded so well in this that his was described as "the dean of the preppy look" in the New York Times in March 2017--an accolade that he certainly had claim to, since in addition to J. G. Hook he also founded Rooster ties.

This jacket is a lovely example of Raab's Ivy-inspired menswear. Cut from lovely slubby textured silk the color of antique ivory this is a two-button front jacket with very subtle darting. It has three button cuffs and a single center vent. It is fully lined, and in excellent condition.

Asking just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*10) ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! BROOKS BROTHERS "BROOKSGATE" TWEED JACKET!



A beautiful tweed, perfect for Spring, Fall, and Winter!*​c. 40, 42L. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 27 1/2 (+2)
Shoulder: 18 1/2
Length: 33 1/2

This is a truly lovely tweed! made for Brooks Brothers' vintage "Brooksgate" line-aimed at younger men, and intended to be the "gate" to Brooks Brothers' more mature lines--this is a lovely dove grey herringbone tweed with vertical striping in sepia rose pink and Spring sky blue. This jacket would be perfect for the cooler days of Sping!

It is a contemporary two button model with subtle darting. It is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single center vent. It features chestnut leather-covered metal-shanked football buttons, with three to each cuff. It was, of course, Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! ZEGNA HARRINGTON JACKET IN LIGHTWEIGHT WAXED LINEN/COTTON.





Made in Italy, and the most elegant Harrington you'll ever see!

WITH A RIRI MAIN ZIPPER!*​
Tagged EU 52/L (US42/Large) this measures:

Chest: 22 3/4
Sleeve: 24 (35 measured like a shirt)
Shoulder: 20 1/2 (designed to slope into the sleeve)
Length: 26 1/2

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! Made in Italy, this really is a beautiful, beautiful jacket. The exterior shell is a lovely blend of 65% linen, 25% cotton, and 10% resin; a wonderful, light-weight combination that's also likely very water resistant. And the resin that Zegna uses is far, far different to the wax of Barbour and Belstaff--light, airy, and with no odor at all, apart from that of style and wealth! The lining is also beautiful and lightweight; a blend of linen and viscose.

This jacket is a beautiful rich, dark, dark, navy blue; the lining is a perfectly complementary light chambray. The jacket features a fully functional collar tab, and the collar has been stitched to ensure that it stands up properly when up and closed. There is some elastication to the waist at the sides to ensure a neat fit and slim silhouette, and there are two slash pockets in the sides. It also has interior pockets which close using buttons. The cuffs have button closures.

That this is an exceptionally high-quality jacket can be seen by the fact that the main zipper is a RiRi--possibly the very best zippers available today!

This really is a beautiful jacket, in excellent condition. The only possible flaws are two thread nubs by the right-hand pocket, which were likely there from new, and some very small white marks on one sleeve, as shown. This is outstanding, and a steal at just $75, or offer, boxed and shipped in the CONUS. International offers are welcome, with shipping at cost.

This jacket would be perfect for the cooler evenings of Spring and Summer, moving into Fall!


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE AND BEAUTIFUL! COWICHAN-STYLE SWEATER.



Handknit in the USA!*​Measurements:

Chest: 23
Sleeve: 33 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 25 3/4 (bottom of collar to hem)

Genuine Cowichan sweaters are handmade by the First Peoples of southeastern Vancouver Island, British Columbia, and are highly prized for their distinctive patterns and expert craftmanship.

While this sweater is not a Cowichan (nor, incidentally, are many sweaters that are marketed as such!) it is a lovely sweater in the distinctive Cowichan style--heavy, rugged, hand-knit and with a beautiful stylized pattern--here, elephants with a First Peoples inspired geometric border.

This sweater would be perfect as an outer layer around a campfire in late Spring and early summer, or under a down jacket or Filson Mackinaw in the Fall or Winter!

It could use a dry clean to freshen it up, and so is conservatively in Very Good/Excellent condition. This is a very rare opportunity to grab a wonderful and classic (North) American sweater!

Asking just $39, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.


----------



## TweedyDon

*RARE! THE ENGLISH SHOP OF PRINCETON RIBBED WOOL SWEATER.



Absolutely lovely, and Made in the USA!*​
Size L. Measurements:

Chest: 23 1/2
Sleeve: 34 (measured like a shirt)
Length: 26 1/2 (Bottom of collar)

This is absolutely lovely--and a rare opportunity to acquire a sweater from The English Shop of Princeton, one of Princeton's Big Five Ivy clothiers before its closure in the early 1990s.

Made in the USA, this is a lovely shade of dark blue, flecked throughout with pumpkin, berry red, blue, and cream. This is in excellent condition, and a bargain at just $35, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA!


----------



## gamma68

BUMP

*HARRY BALLOT OF PRINCETON 3/2 ROLL HARRIS TWEED SACK JACKET*

Harry Ballot of Princeton was one of the major Ivy League clothiers from the Trad heyday. This 3/2 USA-made sack jacket is made of a light smoke gray Harris Tweed with vertical striping of russet and sky blue. The jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined with a single vent. It has three-button cuffs and all buttons are leather with metal shanks. Natural shoulders. Clean and ready to wear.

*Measurements*
Shoulders: 17.5"
Chest: 42"
Sleeve: 25"
Length from bottom of collar: 30"

*ASKING $45 CONUS*


----------



## Steve Smith

New With Tags Brooks Brothers Makers Extra Long Ties. #7 is 100% cotton. All others are blends of linen, silk and cotton. All but #7 are 3 inches wide. #7 is 4 inches wide. MSRP $65 - $75.

$19 each includes US shipping and Paypal fees.

Order by position number in first photo. 1-7, left to right. #1 SOLD


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SOLD

Vintage Le Tigre Tennis Shirts, Size Large (fits like medium)*


----------



## WillBarrett

Two OCBDs for you!

One the left is a striped shirt made for R. Derwin in Litchfield, Connecticut. Made by New England Shirt Co. On the right is a classic BB OCBD. The NE shirt is marked large while the BB is 16.5x34. Both shirts are very similar in fit.

Some fading along both collars, but both have a lot of miles left.

I would like to sell both - asking $45 in total.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...

Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,*
*cuffs, collar points, etc. No stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*******************************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Lightweight Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SOLD OUT*

*Genuine Ace® Hard Rubber Combs*

After 150+ years, Ace® stopped making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the early 2000's. Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China. 

I came across these recently, and thought some of the members might be interested. The packaging is kind of beat up, but these are dated 1996, over 20 years old!


----------



## WillBarrett

Hoping to get pictures up today, but I’ve got a BB glen plaid camel hair 3/2 in 42R coming soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.G.

For your consideration: a pair of Rancourt Made in Maine Pinch Penny Loafers. Size 10.5 D. Carolina Brown Horween Chromexcel. Purchased in November 2018. Conditioned with Saphir Greasy Leather Cream. EUC. Box, Shoe Trees, and Shoe Bags Included. $160 + Shipping, But Open to Negotiation.


----------



## WillBarrett

WillBarrett said:


> Hoping to get pictures up today, but I've got a BB glen plaid camel hair 3/2 in 42R coming soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here we go.

Beautiful USA made Brooks Brothers glen plaid camel hair 3/2 blazer in size 42R.

Asking $50 or offer with shipping included.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdivemaster

*SOLD OUT*

*Genuine Ace® Hard Rubber Comb*

After 150+ years, Ace® stopped making their signature Hard Rubber combs sometime in the early 2000's. Now they are just like any other cheap plastic comb made in China. 

I came across these recently, and thought some of the members might be interested. The packaging is kind of beat up, but these are dated 1996, over 20 years old!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUMP...

Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,*
*cuffs, collar points, etc. No stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*******************************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Lightweight Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!

CLAIMED!*

*J. Press 3/2 sack in Madras plaid, cut from gossamer-light wool!*

*MANY MORE TRAD/IVY ITEMS at my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed..... and on my website, www.waterhollowtweed.com *​This is absolutely wonderful! A classic 3/2 sack from J. Press, cut from gossamer-light wool that has the comfort and lightness of authentic Indian madras, but with the longevity of wool. The patterning and colourway are wonderful, a sepia-toned Madras plaid that's utterly versatile. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single hook vent at the rear. It has three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll--as you'd expect from Press! It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.

Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.

Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
Shoulder: 19
Length: 30 1/2


----------



## Mike Petrik

TweedyDon said:


> *ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!*
> 
> *J. Press 3/2 sack in Madras plaid, cut from gossamer-light wool!*
> 
> *MANY MORE TRAD/IVY ITEMS at my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed..... and on my website, www.waterhollowtweed.com *​This is absolutely wonderful! A classic 3/2 sack from J. Press, cut from gossamer-light wool that has the comfort and lightness of authentic Indian madras, but with the longevity of wool. The patterning and colourway are wonderful, a sepia-toned Madras plaid that's utterly versatile. This jacket is half-canvassed and half-lined, and has a single hook vent at the rear. It has three button cuffs, and a lovely lapel roll--as you'd expect from Press! It was Union made in the USA, and is in absolutely excellent condition.
> 
> Asking just $49, or offer, boxed and shipped in the USA.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Chest: 21 1/2
> Sleeve: 25 1/4 (+ 1 1/2)
> Shoulder: 19
> Length: 30 1/2


It is a crime that that jacket isn't a full 44L.


----------



## GregorSamsa

ALL SOLD!

I'd like to sell the following four shirts as a lot for $45ppd in the USA. The sizes are different, so if someone would like just one or two of them, please feel free to send me an offer. Also willing to take offers on the lot if you do not like the price. Thanks!

Gant Polo, size XL









Gitman shirt Made in USA (missing tag on collar but I promise it is Gitman ), 16 1/2 - 34

















Brooks Brothers Made in USA shirt, 16 1/2 - 35









Mercer & Sons Made in USA, 16 1/2 - 33


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*Shirts are in great condition. No wear on collars,*
*cuffs, collar points, etc. No stains, tears, holes, etc.*

*$16 Each; Both for $30!*

*******************************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Madras Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Very Good Condition*;
Round bottom; Made in USA; 100% Lightweight Madras Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 25"
BOC: 31"
*PRICE: $16*

*******************************************************
*Vintage Lands' End Plaid Short Sleeve*


Click pics for larger view.


*Excellent Condition*; Washed maybe once or twice
Round bottom; Made in India; 100% Lightweight Cotton
*TAGGED: Large*
Neck: 17.5"
S2S: 20"
P2P: 26"
BOC: 32"
*PRICE: $16*

*$16 Each; Both for $30!*

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Prices include US/APO shipping.*
*International buyers contact me for shipping rates.*

*********************************************
*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Tassel Loafers, Size 12 M*


Click pics for larger view.

           
*Good Condition*; Light creasing on the uppers, a few light scuffs which should come right out with a polish and buff; light wear on heels; soles show regular wear, but still plenty of life left in them - see the pics! Made in India.
*
SIZE 12 M
*
*Price $25* (I would charge less, but shipping is getting pricey.) 

*Please PM with questions or interest.*


----------



## TweedyDon

*PLEASE NOTE THAT AT THE INSTRUCTION OF THE MODERATORS I WON'T BE LISTING MORE THAN FOUR ITEMS A MONTH ON THE EXCHANGE.*​
(*This also applies to everyone else on the Exchange, so take note!*)

I'm sure you all know where to go for more! ;)​


----------



## katch

That is really unfortunate. Will be checking your site frequently. Thanks for all you do, Tweedy!



TweedyDon said:


> *PLEASE NOTE THAT AT THE INSTRUCTION OF THE MODERATORS I WON'T BE LISTING MORE THAN FOUR ITEMS A MONTH ON THE EXCHANGE.*​
> (This also applies to everyone else on the Exchange, so take note!)
> 
> I'm sure you all know where to go for more! ;)​


----------



## TweedyDon

Thank you! I don't have any problem with complying with this new (?) policy, even though I think it's rather odd in light of the last discussion about the future of the Exchange. Indeed, I think that asking people not to advertise our blogs or sales pages is fair enough--and I (and others) were occasionally doing that. I suspect that we all saw them as being complementary to AAAT, rather than competing, but I can see the opposite point of view here and think it's reasonable.

I do think it's strange to limit the number of sales posts so drastically (unless, of course, people were complaining!) especially since this will de facto kill the Exchange. But I also firmly believe that the owners of Fora like this can run them as they please--and the benefits of Ask Andy are still clearly considerable!


----------



## katch

Actually, this would drive traffic away from AAAC, so I don't quite understand the move. Either way, I appreciate this site and the people that contribute!


----------



## Reddington

TweedyDon said:


> *PLEASE NOTE THAT AT THE INSTRUCTION OF THE MODERATORS I WON'T BE LISTING MORE THAN FOUR ITEMS A MONTH ON THE EXCHANGE.*​
> (*This also applies to everyone else on the Exchange, so take note!*)
> 
> I'm sure you all know where to go for more! ;)​


Wow, what a shame. I just returned to AAAT after being gone for a while specifically to shop the Exchange. Tweedy, you've always offered quality stuff for great prices. Hopefully the policy will be modified.


----------



## Pentheos

I thought we already went through this?


----------



## iam.mike

@TweedyDon @katch @Reddington @Pentheos

We're trying to find a balance between hobby sellers, and those that would be considered semi-professional (commercial) sellers.

Any entity that has an eBay, Facebook, Etsy, or website store is one that we'd consider to be more of a professional seller.

If we allow every professional seller/reseller to post unlimited items in our forums and link to their online store, our forum simply becomes a free lead-gen link farm. This really only benefits the seller, and not us or the community.

Additionally, it's becoming harder for us to distinguish between hobby & professional sellers.

In most all cases, only paid advertisers are allowed to promote their products, per Rule #1.

We very much appreciate @TweedyDon's contributions to the forum, as well as the other similar members.

We're trying to figure out how to clearly define what should/shouldn't be allowed, while still offering the convenience of helping AAAC members find great deals on clothing/accessories they may want to buy.

We don't yet have a definitive plan, but we're trying to come up with something that is fair, practical, simple to administer, yet enforceable.

Hope that makes sense, and that you understand the challenge we're trying to work though.


----------



## FiscalDean

mikel said:


> @TweedyDon @katch @Reddington @Pentheos
> 
> We're trying to find a balance between hobby sellers, and those that would be considered semi-professional (commercial) sellers.
> 
> Any entity that has an eBay, Facebook, Etsy, or website store is one that we'd consider to be more of a professional seller.
> 
> If we allow every professional seller/reseller to post unlimited items in our forums and link to their online store, our forum simply becomes a free lead-gen link farm. This really only benefits the seller, and not us or the community.
> 
> Additionally, it's becoming harder for us to distinguish between hobby & professional sellers.
> 
> In most all cases, only paid advertisers are allowed to promote their products, per Rule #1.
> 
> We very much appreciate @TweedyDon's contributions to the forum, as well as the other similar members.
> 
> We're trying to figure out how to clearly define what should/shouldn't be allowed, while still offering the convenience of helping AAAC members find great deals on clothing/accessories they may want to buy.
> 
> We don't yet have a definitive plan, but we're trying to come up with something that is fair, practical, simple to administer, yet enforceable.
> 
> Hope that makes sense, and that you understand the challenge we're trying to work though.


Why not just "grandfather in" long standing members of the community?


----------



## Clintotron

FiscalDean said:


> Why not just "grandfather in" long standing members of the community?


I can see that getting a bit messy in the future.

My recommendation is that AAAC set up a locked thread with links to and concise descriptions of MEMBERS' storefronts and have admins add/remove as requested by said members and new members wishing to follow a similar business model. No commenting (read: fighting, bickering, slandering, etc), just a resource for finding fantastic deals while supporting our friends.
Others may wish to expound on this and are welcome to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fading Fast

I am openly admitting that I have not thought through the issues, so I am not advocating for a particular position.

I am, though, unsolicited, noting that my dealings with TweedyDon have been incredible.

Beyond offering outstanding value of honestly described clothes, he's a pleasure to buy from.

Again, I'll leave it to AAAC (and support its decision) to create the parameters it feels is best for all, but if TweedyDon can't post as he has in the past, I'll miss him and feel bad for him.


----------



## iam.mike

@Clintotron - that's a solid and thoughtful suggestion. Appreciate it.

There are many factors that we have to consider, including how we avoid being a link-farm (i.e. store/website links in every post), who we allow to post, how often, etc.

Membership status and contribution is definitely part of the equation.

But, if a particular member is spending 90% of the time on the forum posting listings, and 10% actually participating, then their primary activity is being a seller, and not contributing to the community discussions.

@TweedyDon is definitely a respected member, and we value his contributions.

But, we'd also like to create one set of rules that is fair to everyone (new, existing, and legacy members) equally.

Also, by creating a SOP, it will be easier for current and future moderators, as well as the community, to administer.


----------



## Titus_A

This is the kind of comment that can get you bounced from a forum, but this is the second time this Mikel character has come in here and tried to throttle the exchange, and it really grinds my gears. The explanations have been, in both cases, been the sort of overwrought busybody nonsense only spouted by people who don't know what it means to leave well enough alone. 

It's also, in this instance, dishonest, since it is claimed on the one hand that TweedyDon is an active, valued contributor and not merely a hawker, but then insisted, on the other, that he has to abide by a policy implemented (we are told) to weed out noncontributing hawkers. 

Anyways, it's other folks' forum, so it's their rules, but I don't think either of the recent efforts at micromanaging this thread have contributed to the forum's health or the enjoyment of members, and I don't like them.


----------



## TweedyDon

I feel rather bad about the center of this ruckus!

(Although I do very much appreciate everyone's *very* kind words!)

UPDATE BELOW!

I should note that all of my exchanges with Mikel have been very cordial, and I do think that he's in the right (and I in the wrong) when it comes to off-forum sales sites in the body of posts. I also think we should all remember that he listened to the membership the last time questions were asked about the Exchange, and he then followed the wishes of those of us who frequent it. But I also see his desire for more guidance in how the Exchange is run so that its existence is fair both to the membership and the paid commercial advertisers who support the site.

A) I think that Mikel is quite right to be concerned about directions to off-site sales fora in the body of posts; I think this should be against the rules. I also think that Clint's suggestion of a "locked" thread for member's store-fronts--added or removed by the Mods--is excellent!

B) I think that there's also a legitimate concern that commercial sellers might usurp the Exchange. I also think that it would be hard to distinguish between commercial re-sellers and people who re-sell items as a hobby/service to the community. Mere volume of sales won't help here, as it's possible for someone to sell a fair amount without expecting to turn a profit. (Full disclosure: I fall into this category; a jacket that sells for $25 - $45 shipped, for example, is likely to have cost $15 - $20, plus c. $14 for shipping, plus gas, plus time...! But they're fun to find, and it's good to get them new homes and research the history of their makers or the stores that sold them, and that are now long gone.) So, here are some suggestions:

1) Limit the number of posts per member, with any exceptions only approved by Mods. (Someone might be selling off a wardrobe at retirement, for example.) This is the approach already suggested by Mikel, with a limit of 4 items a month. I think that's too low, but perhaps no more than 5 a week would be reasonable.... including "bumps" of old posts. This would be easy to monitor, and to aid this members wouldn't be allowed to "save up" posts and then post 20 things in one go at the end of a month.

2) Place a price restriction on items that can be sold--say, nothing more than $50 shipped. Given the economics of re-selling (briefly outlined above) this would effectively preclude anyone trying to make a commercial profit. And if someone occasionally has something more valuable this could be posted at the discretion of the Mods, with an 'mod approval" note added by the seller to state this. This would allow people passing on things that they bought for themselves to re-sell them here at or below cost.

3) A combination of (1) and (2)--a certain number of items per week, and nothing over (e.g) $50.

4) A restriction on total asking amounts per week, or per month, with this being divisible any way a seller wants. This might be rather cumbersome, though, and wouldn't be as easily checked as (1) - (3). For this reason I'd advise against this.


----------



## iam.mike

@TweedyDon thanks for your support. Look forward to your thoughts and suggestions!

@Titus_A - let me see if I understand what you're suggesting. Your recommendation is that Andy and I, the owners of this site, do nothing about a business problem we've identified?? Great advice. Also, how about you PM me with your phone number so we can jump on a call. Would love to chat directly and have you explain to me how I was being dishonest or disingenuous. Looking forward to your PM.


----------



## TimF

It appears to me what distinguishes a commercial seller from a frequent thrifter offloading a portion of his "finds" is whether he routinely turns a profit. I do not pretend to know the thrift business, so I do not know if TweedyDon is correct that he usually sells his finds at cost. I do understand running this magnificent forum has costs, hence the advertisers, and that it makes good business sense to apply one set of rules to anyone seeking to benefit financially from exposure on this forum.

But if TweedyDon is correct in his profit assessment, there does not exist an equitable profit share for the forum operator when there is little to no profit to be had! Kind of the proverbial "blood from a stone" situation.


----------



## iam.mike

@TimF thanks for your thoughts!

@TweedyDon your suggestions are very well thought out, and along with the ideas from @Clintotron, have definitely given me some ideas on how to setup some SOPs that will be beneficial to all!

Andy and I will work toward a solution, and formalize the new/updated Rules.

Thanks again!


----------



## iam.mike

We've made great progress on coming up with some new SOPs, that should greatly improve the overall experience with selling/buying on AAAC.

This *Informal Trad Thrift Store Exchange* thread (a very long 32k posts) is going to be replaced and become its very own Forum!! It will have lots of great features that will make the selling and buying experience even easier -- while allowing us to eliminate some of the operational challenges we've identified.

More to come in the following days.

A huge thanks to @TweedyDon for sharing some great thoughts and ideas behind the scenes.

Also many thanks to @Andy @Clintotron @TimF and @Fading Fast for providing additional input that will be incorporated into the new Trad Thrift Store Exchange forum.


----------



## iam.mike

Ok, here is our new *Trad Thrift Store Exchange Forum*:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/forums/trad-thrift-store-exchange/

If you have an active (unsold) listing in this thread and want it moved to the new Forum, please PM me with a link to the post(s) and I will move it.

If you have new listings, please post them in the new Forum, but be sure to read the Rules first.

*Here are the official Rules:*
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...um-rules-posting-guidelines-important.241295/


----------

